# Friends Chat Thread: Wardrobe, Fun, and Whatever



## Cordeliere

Everyone is welcome and invited to participate and become a friend.  We want it to be a fun thread. This is a "no particular topic" thread loosely focused on wardrobe, but with LOTS of room for non-wardrobe topics.   However, politics, soapbox speeches, and controversial topics are not welcome, because those discussions get un-fun real fast.   Otherwise anything is fair game.

Redundancy with other threads is welcomed, because the point is to find out what people you know think about a topic rather that the topic itself.   This thread is a focus on relationships between contributors rather than content.   Mentions of downer topics are ok but we hope they won't overtake the thread for days.   If people are uncomfortable with any topic, they should not read the thread until that topic passes.






Feel free to post pictures of things that currently interest you:  clothes you want feedback on, your newest treasure, things that make you laugh, whatever.

I am not starting this as my thread.  It is our thread that we all share the responsibility for.   I have invited a few friends to help me get this thread started.  Feel free to invite your forum friends to participate.   In order to keep this as a lightly moderated thread, all we ask is that people practice kindness, consideration, and patience.  Please enjoy.


----------



## Cordeliere

To get the ball rolling, I am going to share my newest joy.   I had been eying her for a long time trying to decide if she was awesome or just plain goofy.   Pocketbook Pup and Momasaurus pronounced her to be awesome and gave me the nudge I needed to hit “buy it now”. 


Neither the seller nor Bababebi knows the name of her model.   Bababebi thinks she may have only been sold in Japan.  She is a 2002 model in Raisin box.  She looks like a skinny precursor to the Toolbox. She is a little narrower and a little taller than a 28 Kelly.  My favorite thing about her is the closure mechanism as it is minimalist modern.   


I am accepting naming suggestions for her.   Preferably something that sounds faintly Japanese.


----------



## momasaurus

I'm so glad you started this thread! I look forward to rambling conversations.
And that bag, of course, is to die for. Amazing color and sharp details!

About me:

My style is sort of classic-artsy. None of my jobs requires a specific look, so I am pretty lucky. My clothes are very basic and inexpensive (COS, Ann Taylor, Gap), but accessories are either folksy-eclectic or Hermès. If that sounds weird, I guess it is.

I’m looking to downsize both my crummy stuff and my good scarf collection (not to mention books, CDs, and DVDs), and perhaps acquire a few classic pieces that are not trendy or season-specific. I look forward to learning more about sleeve length, boot height, trouser length, scoop necks, silhouettes, proportions, scarf knots, etc. And love hearing about gardening, travel, makeup, whatever.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> To get the ball rolling, I am going to share my newest joy.   I had been eying her for a long time trying to decide if she was awesome or just plain goofy.   Pocketbook Pup and Momasaurus pronounced her to be awesome and gave me the nudge I needed to hit “buy it now”.
> 
> 
> Neither the seller nor Bababebi knows the name of her model.   Bababebi thinks she may have only been sold in Japan.  She is a 2002 model in Raisin box.  She looks like a skinny precursor to the Toolbox. She is a little narrower and a little taller than a 28 Kelly.  My favorite thing about her is the closure mechanism as it is minimalist modern.
> This is so cool!!!  Love this bag!   Such an elegant take on the toolbox.
> And the raisin is such a wonderful nuanced color looking different ways in different lights.  Oh, this was truly the right decision, Cordy.
> 
> I am accepting naming suggestions for her.   Preferably something that sounds faintly Japanese.
> View attachment 3800863
> 
> View attachment 3800864
> 
> View attachment 3800865


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> About me:
> 
> *I’m looking to downsize both my crummy stuff and my good scarf collection* (not to mention books, CDs, and DVDs), and perhaps acquire a few classic pieces that are not trendy or season-specific. I look forward to learning more about sleeve length, boot height, trouser length, scoop necks, silhouettes, proportions, scarf knots, etc. And love hearing about gardening, travel, makeup, whatever.




I love to talk about downsizing.    I have a weird personality quirk where I enjoy getting rid of things.  DH is out of town and I spent last night culling my lipstick  and today I thew away half of my nail polish.   Of course these are all old, but the ones I kept still seem workable.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> I'm so glad you started this thread! I look forward to rambling conversations.
> And that bag, of course, is to die for. Amazing color and sharp details!
> 
> About me:
> 
> My style is sort of classic-artsy. None of my jobs requires a specific look, so I am pretty lucky. My clothes are very basic and inexpensive (COS, Ann Taylor, Gap), but accessories are either folksy-eclectic or Hermès. If that sounds weird, I guess it is.
> 
> I’m looking to downsize both my crummy stuff and my good scarf collection (not to mention books, CDs, and DVDs), and perhaps acquire a few classic pieces that are not trendy or season-specific. I look forward to learning more about sleeve length, boot height, trouser length, scoop necks, silhouettes, proportions, scarf knots, etc. And love hearing about gardening, travel, makeup, whatever.



You . . . are . . . truly . . .thinking . . .of . . .downsizing . . .your . . . good. .. scarf . . . collection????   But you wear the scarves so well!   

I have very mixed feelings about that.   I suppose everyone goes thru cycles of acquisition and de-acquisition with collectibles.  But you have a very good eye., a superb eye!

Remembering from just yesterday your fab Au Vie du Grand Nord collection. . .  . . .Well, if you do downsize your collection at least you have a choice of accessories to go with the seasonless or classic choices you are aiming for!  

This is a chicken & egg question -- what should come first, the scarf or the classic garment?  I think the scarf.


----------



## Genie27

Great idea for a thread, Cordie! And that bag is gorgeous! The colour is like what you find at the base of a blush coloured blossom.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I love to talk about downsizing.    I have a weird personality quirk where I enjoy getting rid of things.  DH is out of town and I spent last night culling my lipstick  and today I thew away half of my nail polish.   Of course these are all old, but the ones I kept still seem workable.


I decided a while back to get rid of my large collection of Threads and Vogue Patterns magazines. I decided they were taking up too much space in the bookcase.  
This spring there was some work being done in my bathroom so I went to use DH's.   And what did I see but a huge pile of those magazines.   DH had retrieved them or just plain not tossed them b/c he'd thought I'd regret the decision.  Which was right.   
I tend to be somewhat impulsive in tossing stuff.


----------



## cremel

Great idea Corde!!!! [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Eagle! I only have two bottles of nail polish for 2017!! Hard to believe right? A pink from Dior and a true red from Chanel.  When one is stuck with two bottles, not much thinking is necessary.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> You . . . are . . . truly . . .thinking . . .of . . .downsizing . . .your . . . good. .. scarf . . . collection????   But you wear the scarves so well!
> .



Eagle 
Psst.  Don't discourage her.  She might sell your grail.   I bought one of PBP's never worn twillys in her downsizing, it is currently my favorite piece of silk.



cremel said:


> Eagle! I only have two bottles of nail polish for 2017!! Hard to believe right? A pink from Dior and a true red from Chanel.  When one is stuck with two bottles, not much thinking is necessary.



Only two?  You are officially my idol.     You must be very good at choosing.   I have to buy several near misses to get the right one.



Genie27 said:


> Great idea for a thread, Cordie! And that bag is gorgeous! The colour is like what you find at the base of a blush coloured blossom.



Thank you.   I am early into a purple decade.  I had a decade that I was obsessed with a medium blue similar to Thalassa blue--furniture--cars--clothes.   

Good to see you here.   I hope you will soon post some of your wonderful outfits.   You and PBP are very inspiring with the pictures you post.   I am going to force myself to do that more, but first I need to get a full length mirror.



cremel said:


> Great idea Corde!!!! [emoji1]



I can't take full credit.  This is a joint effort.  I am just the one who pulled the short straw and had to do the initial post.  Just kidding.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Eagle
> Psst.  Don't discourage her.  She might sell your grail.   I bought one of PBP's never worn twillys in her downsizing, it is currently my favorite piece of silk.


Hahah! I was thinking the same!


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> To get the ball rolling, I am going to share my newest joy.   I had been eying her for a long time trying to decide if she was awesome or just plain goofy.   Pocketbook Pup and Momasaurus pronounced her to be awesome and gave me the nudge I needed to hit “buy it now”.
> 
> 
> Neither the seller nor Bababebi knows the name of her model.   Bababebi thinks she may have only been sold in Japan.  She is a 2002 model in Raisin box.  She looks like a skinny precursor to the Toolbox. She is a little narrower and a little taller than a 28 Kelly.  My favorite thing about her is the closure mechanism as it is minimalist modern.
> 
> 
> I am accepting naming suggestions for her.   Preferably something that sounds faintly Japanese.
> View attachment 3800863
> 
> View attachment 3800864
> 
> View attachment 3800865


Beautiful bag!  Looking forward to this thread!


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Beautiful bag!  Looking forward to this thread!



Glad you are here.   I think I should get first dibs on Moma's rehomes, because my scarf collection is so humble, it needs help.


----------



## scarf1

Events have me on a bit of a downsizing mood at the moment.
Question- I have a top New with tags that I have never worn. Just logged into my Nordstrom account and found I bought in April 2016.  It looks like maybe I can actually return to Nordies. But should I? It has been more than a year.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Glad you are here.   I think I should get first dibs on Moma's rehomes, because my scarf collection is so humble, it needs help.


If momma is rehoming a blue or turquoise scarf, I get first dibs, if it is purple you get first dibs- how about that?


----------



## Cordeliere

Paper Tiger.
 I know you found us cause I see that like you left for Eagle.  Hope you will add your interesting perspective on outfits.   Maybe even post a few pics.   You have a unique look that is all your own that the rest of us could learn from.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> If momma is rehoming a blue or turquoise scarf, I get first dibs, if it is purple you get first dibs- how about that?



Totally fair.   

Nordies customer service is soo nice.  I bet they would give you a store credit.   There are lots of things worse than a credit with Nordie.  And if you are unsure what do with it, we are here to help.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> To get the ball rolling, I am going to share my newest joy.   I had been eying her for a long time trying to decide if she was awesome or just plain goofy.   Pocketbook Pup and Momasaurus pronounced her to be awesome and gave me the nudge I needed to hit “buy it now”.
> 
> 
> Neither the seller nor Bababebi knows the name of her model.   Bababebi thinks she may have only been sold in Japan.  She is a 2002 model in Raisin box.  She looks like a skinny precursor to the Toolbox. She is a little narrower and a little taller than a 28 Kelly.  My favorite thing about her is the closure mechanism as it is minimalist modern.
> 
> 
> I am accepting naming suggestions for her.   Preferably something that sounds faintly Japanese.
> View attachment 3800863
> 
> View attachment 3800864
> 
> View attachment 3800865



Corde you for sure have excellent google skills. I wouldn't have found it.  This is a piece of treasure that you could wear for a lifetime.  

I only know Ann's and sometimes I check eBay.  But since my friend ended up buying a fake birkin from eBay that cost her $8000, I am afraid of purchasing anything on eBay. I also know the Christie's auction web but the price is insane there.


----------



## EmileH

Hi guys! I'm popping in quickly. I'll catch up and contribute later. I just wanted to say how excited I am for this thread. Im branching out into different brands so I love that there is s place for us to discuss fashion that isn't brand specific. My latest obsession is Alexander McQueen but more on that later...


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Corde you for sure have excellent google skills. I wouldn't have found it.  This is a piece of treasure that you could wear for a lifetime.
> 
> I only know Ann's and sometimes I check eBay.  But since my friend ended up buying a fake birkin from eBay that cost her $8000, I am afraid of purchasing anything on eBay. I also know the Christie's auction web but the price is insane there.



Thank you.  I tend to like the off beat stuff that other people don't notice.  That is why I sometimes have to get reassurance my choices aren't laugh worthy.

That is horrible about your friend.   Did she get a refund?


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi guys! I'm popping in quickly. I'll catch up and contribute later. I just wanted to say how excited I am for this thread. Im branching out into different brands so I love that there is s place for us to discuss fashion that isn't brand specific.* My latest obsession is Alexander McQueen but more on that later...[*/QUOTE]



Oooooh   That is an unpredicted variation form your Chanel.  I am getting interested in Tom Ford.


----------



## Cordeliere

Eagle    I didn't see this earlier comment from you because it was captured in your quote of me.   Forgive me for missing it and not responding.

*This is so cool!!! Love this bag! Such an elegant take on the toolbox.
And the raisin is such a wonderful nuanced color looking different ways in different lights. Oh, this was truly the right decision, Cordy.*

Thank you.  Moma pointed out to me that this was one of the periods of raisin that was more purple and less brown.  That made me love it even more.


----------



## EmileH

Cordie, I love your new bag. Raisin box leather. And the hardware is so clean and contemporary. It's just perfect. So glad it worked out well and that you like your twilly, I'm on the hunt fir a matching one for you.

Momasurus don't let my downsizing of scarves get to you. You are a true collector and I think you can have as many as you want. I think of a lot of Hermes accessories as kind of folksy in that it seems artistic and eclectic with a slant toward natural materials. So I'm sure your accessories come together quite well. In fact I know they do. If you have some older gap and Ann Taylor I'll bet they are quality pieces. I have a twenty year old Ann Taylor dress that's probably as well made as the Dior dress I recently purchased. I wish I had saved more over the years. When I go through my closet to organize and weed out I try to think about what the team on what not to wear would say about each piece. I'm guessing you have some great basics. If you want to add a few pieces to update and upgrade things (other than your fabulous bags and accessories) I would vote for perhaps a well made versatile jacket or coat of some type. I also find that updating my shoes really updates my whole look.


----------



## nicole0612

I love the idea and theme of this thread. Thank you for starting it, and thank you Corde for the lovely and inclusive description of the thread's purpose. Your new bag is gorgeous. I love raisin and how special that it is a unique style.


----------



## EmileH

So eagle,  Your DH saved your magazines? That's so very sweet. I really need to get rid of my old fine cooking magazines. I finally stopped subscribing because I do not really use them lately. I have a few favorite cookbooks or I look something up online. 

Genie, papertiger and cremel, glad to see you here. Cremel so sorry about your friend. A few of my bags came from resellers, I use bababebi's assistance and I have been fine. But it's scary.

Scarf1, absolutely, return it. Nordstrom is wonderful. Maybe someone out there is looking fir just that blouse.

As for me, I am gradually whittling my scarf collection down a bit. I'm not a true collector so I feel like I should only keep what I love and use. I try to use how I feel while wearing the scarf as my primary criterion for deciding. 

I'm still loving my Chanel tweeds. The prefall collection is 70s themed so I'm totally in. I have a few pieces coming from alterations soon to share. But I'm trying to branch out of my comfort zone a bit and not stick to plain vanilla all the time. Dharma recommended Alexander McQueen pants to me so I purchased a new wide legged pair that I'm excited about. They will be back from the tailor this week. Their blouses are also quite interesting.And I made an addition to my boot wardrobe.

Tom Ford. His things are very sexy. Let's hear more.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> hope you will soon post some of your wonderful outfits



I will post my outfits here!!! Since I don't always wear Chanel or H, but still like to show my outfit and look for tips, this is a perfect general thread. 

I have a question - I had bid on an item on eBay, and was the only bid until the last five seconds when there were 2 new bidders, one of whom won the bid. I wasn't crazy desperate about the item, so no big deal, but I am wondering about these last second bids. I would have gone up a few bucks if I'd known they were going to sweep in at the end. 

Is there some ebay magic I don't know about?


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> You . . . are . . . truly . . .thinking . . .of . . .downsizing . . .your . . . good. .. scarf . . . collection????   But you wear the scarves so well!
> 
> I have very mixed feelings about that.   I suppose everyone goes thru cycles of acquisition and de-acquisition with collectibles.  But you have a very good eye., a superb eye!
> 
> Remembering from just yesterday your fab Au Vie du Grand Nord collection. . .  . . .Well, if you do downsize your collection at least you have a choice of accessories to go with the seasonless or classic choices you are aiming for!
> 
> This is a chicken & egg question -- what should come first, the scarf or the classic garment?  I think the scarf.


Well, I get to the point when I think - I just have too many scarves!!! My thinking at the moment is: which scarves have the same effect as far as color/attitude/effect - if you know what I mean?



eagle1002us said:


> I decided a while back to get rid of my large collection of Threads and Vogue Patterns magazines. I decided they were taking up too much space in the bookcase.
> This spring there was some work being done in my bathroom so I went to use DH's.   And what did I see but a huge pile of those magazines.   DH had retrieved them or just plain not tossed them b/c he'd thought I'd regret the decision.  Which was right.
> I tend to be somewhat impulsive in tossing stuff.






Cordeliere said:


> Glad you are here.   I think I should get first dibs on Moma's rehomes, because my scarf collection is so humble, it needs help.


I am happy to put some scarves in  zip-lock bags to show you, LOLOL


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I will post my outfits here!!! Since I don't always wear Chanel or H, but still like to show my outfit and look for tips, this is a perfect general thread.
> 
> I have a question - I had bid on an item on eBay, and was the only bid until the last five seconds when there were 2 new bidders, one of whom won the bid. I wasn't crazy desperate about the item, so no big deal, but I am wondering about these last second bids. I would have gone up a few bucks if I'd known they were going to sweep in at the end.
> 
> Is there some ebay magic I don't know about?



I am by no means an expert, but I think it is called swiping. I looked it up because this happened to me several times. In fact, I am always shocked if I win an auction on eBay because the price usually goes up by hundreds to thousands in the last few seconds. Some people just wait until the last seconds to is, and that works for unpopular items. But most serious bidders apparently use something called a swiping service, I'm not sure if it's a paid service, but it uses a computer to bid at the very last second, faster than any human could put in a bid. It's not something I would do, but I was curious about what was happening.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> If momma is rehoming a blue or turquoise scarf, I get first dibs, if it is purple you get first dibs- how about that?


LOLOLOL


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> I love the idea and theme of this thread. Thank you for starting it, and thank you Corde for the lovely and inclusive description of the thread's purpose. Your new bag is gorgeous. I love raisin and how special that it is a unique style.



Awe   Thank you so much.  That means a lot to me.   And I am so glad you are here.

Saying this feels like a TV commercial,  but I would like to remind everyone to feel free to put the word out about this thread.   Invite anyone that you like on TPF.   The more the merrier.   I contacted a few people.   And they have contacted a few people.   I am worried that someone will feel left out that they didn't get invited.  There are so many lovely people here, it is hard to remember everyone who likes to chat.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Corde you for sure have excellent google skills. I wouldn't have found it.  This is a piece of treasure that you could wear for a lifetime.
> 
> I only know Ann's and sometimes I check eBay.  But since my friend ended up buying a fake birkin from eBay that cost her $8000, I am afraid of purchasing anything on eBay. I also know the Christie's auction web but the price is insane there.


Whoa!!! Are you able to tell us the seller of the fake birkin? Harsh!!! I have had pretty good luck on eBay but I am also quite naive.....



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordie, I love your new bag. Raisin box leather. And the hardware is so clean and contemporary. It's just perfect. So glad it worked out well and that you like your twilly, I'm on the hunt fir a matching one for you.
> 
> Momasurus don't let my downsizing of scarves get to you. You are a true collector and I think you can have as many as you want. I think of a lot of Hermes accessories as kind of folksy in that it seems artistic and eclectic with a slant toward natural materials. So I'm sure your accessories come together quite well. In fact I know they do. If you have some older gap and Ann Taylor I'll bet they are quality pieces. I have a twenty year old Ann Taylor dress that's probably as well made as the Dior dress I recently purchased. I wish I had saved more over the years. When I go through my closet to organize and weed out I try to think about what the team on what not to wear would say about each piece. I'm guessing you have some great basics. If you want to add a few pieces to update and upgrade things (other than your fabulous bags and accessories) I would vote for perhaps a well made versatile jacket or coat of some type. I also find that updating my shoes really updates my whole look.


Yes!!! Jackets are an obsession of mine. They really make an outfit come together, I think. Also shoes. OMG: no more cheap shoes! How about that as a mantra?



Pocketbook Pup said:


> So eagle,  Your DH saved your magazines? That's so very sweet. I really need to get rid of my old fine cooking magazines. I finally stopped subscribing because I do not really use them lately. I have a few favorite cookbooks or I look something up online.
> 
> Genie, papertiger and cremel, glad to see you here. Cremel so sorry about your friend. A few of my bags came from resellers, I use bababebi's assistance and I have been fine. But it's scary.
> 
> Scarf1, absolutely, return it. Nordstrom is wonderful. Maybe someone out there is looking fir just that blouse.
> 
> As for me, I am gradually whittling my scarf collection down a bit. I'm not a true collector so I feel like I should only keep what I love and use. I try to use how I feel while wearing the scarf as my primary criterion for deciding.
> 
> I'm still loving my Chanel tweeds. The prefall collection is 70s themed so I'm totally in. I have a few pieces coming from alterations soon to share. But I'm trying to branch out of my comfort zone a bit and not stick to plain vanilla all the time. Dharma recommended Alexander McQueen pants to me so I purchased a new wide legged pair that I'm excited about. They will be back from the tailor this week. Their blouses are also quite interesting.And I made an addition to my boot wardrobe.
> 
> Tom Ford. His things are very sexy. Let's hear more.


Are you a great cook? I am an indifferent cook ( live alone at the moment) but an enthusiastic eater!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I will post my outfits here!!! Since I don't always wear Chanel or H, but still like to show my outfit and look for tips, this is a perfect general thread.
> 
> I have a question - I had bid on an item on eBay, and was the only bid until the last five seconds when there were 2 new bidders, one of whom won the bid. I wasn't crazy desperate about the item, so no big deal, but I am wondering about these last second bids. I would have gone up a few bucks if I'd known they were going to sweep in at the end.
> 
> Is there some ebay magic I don't know about?



When I first started using eBay, I didn't know this. DH thought I was an idiot. Most people don't bid until the last few seconds so the price doesn't get run up as high. If there is a buy it now price and you are afraid it's going to go, you should make one bid. Then no one can buy it now. Otherwise sit back and wait until the last 10-15 seconds. And then put in the highest amount you would be ok with. You won't pay that much unless someone bids it up against you. It automatically ups your bid just enough if that makes sense. I have never used a program. I know there are ways to do this but most people are probably just doing it manually. Most of the things I purchased have been buy it now and not auctions. I do not buy much these days.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> I will post my outfits here!!! Since I don't always wear Chanel or H, but still like to show my outfit and look for tips, this is a perfect general thread.
> 
> I have a question - I had bid on an item on eBay, and was the only bid until the last five seconds when there were 2 new bidders, one of whom won the bid. I wasn't crazy desperate about the item, so no big deal, but I am wondering about these last second bids. I would have gone up a few bucks if I'd known they were going to sweep in at the end.
> 
> Is there some ebay magic I don't know about?


There is apparently a SNIPER app that I don't know about. I have won auctions at the last minute from standing by with my finger on the keyboard. I have gotten out of bed at 3 AM to bid on auctions!!! i think a sniper app is sort of cheating. But I am very old school.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Are you a great cook? I am an indifferent cook ( live alone at the moment) but an enthusiastic eater!!!!



I used to cook and entertain more often than I do now. Work is busier than it used to be. I'm the kind of cook who likes to cook for an occasion for others. The day to day stuff is more like a chore for me.


----------



## Genie27

Oh that makes so much sense. It was a really low price for a maxi twilly but not a CW or pattern I was gaga crazy over. I will see it as $$ saved towards one I really want.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I will post my outfits here!!! Since I don't always wear Chanel or H, but still like to show my outfit and look for tips, this is a perfect general thread.
> 
> I have a question - I had bid on an item on eBay, and was the only bid until the last five seconds when there were 2 new bidders, one of whom won the bid. I wasn't crazy desperate about the item, so no big deal, but I am wondering about these last second bids. I would have gone up a few bucks if I'd known they were going to sweep in at the end.
> 
> Is there some ebay magic I don't know about?



I am glad to hear that not all of your clothes are Chanel or H.    I want inspiration from clothes I can afford.

And yes there is some ebay magic you don't know about.  The last bidders were using sniping tools.  They place their max bid in the snipe engine days before.   The snip engine bids for them in the last 15 seconds of the auction.  The person who has the highest max bid wins by a dollar or two over the highest bid of the second highest sniper or the second highest max bid in ebay, if that makes sense.  If your bid had been a couple of dollars higher,  the other person would have still beat you by a few bucks.   

I have used a snipe tool since 2004.   I am not going to say my former snipe tools  name because it lost its mind.   So from 2004 until about 2015 I never lost an auction unless there was another sniper who had a max bid that was higher than my max bid.  And each bid only cost me 25 cents.   And then that tool stopped working.   I did a lot of research on alternative snipe tools and just started using Gixen.  Gixen has a free service and it has an enhanced service that uses two different servers so if one has connectivity problems the other server still bids for you.  The enhanced service is a whopping $6 a year for all the bids you want.  

Let me give you an example of how Gixen worked for me recently.   The was a beautiful fushia Fantaisies Indiennes gavroche I wanted.  In the last few minutes of the auction, the bid was $56.  My max bid in Gixen was $144.   There was another bidder who had a max bid in the ebay system that turned out to be about $139.   So I got it for about $141.   I thought to myself, I cut that one a little too close.   Ebay does a spastic little flurry when it is sorting out who has the highest max.  

Now for sharing my secrets, I expect none of you to bid against me.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> LOLOLOL



I slowly realized that Scarf1 is going to get the better end of this deal.   Tell us Moma, have you ever seen a turquoise scarf that didn't go home with you?  

But wait.   Maybe you will decide that any purple scarf that came home with you was a mistake.  So there is hope for me.


----------



## EmileH

It has always been my practice that if someone asks for an authentication on tpf they have dibs. I won't bid against them. Unless I had already seen it prior and bid on it. I think that's a common practice. There is honor among scarf collectors.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> *Events have me on a bit of a downsizing mood at the moment.*



Can you say what  has put you in a downsizing mood, if it is not too personal.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I am glad to hear that not all of your clothes are Chanel or H.    I want inspiration from clothes I can afford.
> 
> And yes there is some ebay magic you don't know about.  The last bidders were using sniping tools.  They place their max bid in the snipe engine days before.   The snip engine bids for them in the last 15 seconds of the auction.  The person who has the highest max bid wins by a dollar or two over the highest bid of the second highest sniper or the second highest max bid in ebay, if that makes sense.  If your bid had been a couple of dollars higher,  the other person would have still beat you by a few bucks.
> 
> I have used a snipe tool since 2004.   I am not going to say my former snipe tools  name because it lost its mind.   So from 2004 until about 2015 I never lost an auction unless there was another sniper who had a max bid that was higher than my max bid.  And each bid only cost me 25 cents.   And then that tool stopped working.   I did a lot of research on alternative snipe tools and just started using Gixen.  Gixen has a free service and it has an enhanced service that uses two different servers so if one has connectivity problems the other server still bids for you.  The enhanced service is a whopping $6 a year for all the bids you want.
> 
> Let me give you an example of how Gixen worked for me recently.   The was a beautiful fushia Fantaisies Indiennes gavroche I wanted.  In the last few minutes of the auction, the bid was $56.  My max bid in Gixen was $144.   There was another bidder who had a max bid in the ebay system that turned out to be about $139.   So I got it for about $141.   I thought to myself, I cut that one a little too close.   Ebay does a spastic little flurry when it is sorting out who has the highest max.
> 
> Now for sharing my secrets, I expect none of you to bid against me.


This is so interesting! Still, I would rather get up at 3AM and keep my finger poised over the computer. I am hopelessly old-fashioned.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It has always been my practice that if someone asks for an authentication on tpf they have dibs. I won't bid against them. Unless I had already seen it prior and bid on it. I think that's a common practice. There is honor among scarf collectors.



Glad to hear that.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I slowly realized that Scarf1 is going to get the better end of this deal.   Tell us Moma, have you ever seen a turquoise scarf that didn't go home with you?
> 
> But wait.   Maybe you will decide that any purple scarf that came home with you was a mistake.  So there is hope for me.


HAHAHA, I will look at my database in the morning. Right now, too many gin and tonics.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> This is so interesting! Still, I would rather get up at 3AM and keep my finger poised over the computer. I am hopelessly old-fashioned.



And I would rather win the item I really want.   You can't win against a snipe placed bid.

I will tell you what forced me to go back to sniping.   Last November I was driving to Arkansas.  There was this amazing beige croc drag bag that people were bidding on in the $200 range.  They were going back and forth raising the price by a dollar.   I forced DH to find a McDonalds with wifi.  It was in the middle of nowhere and it was a hour before the auction ended.  But there was no other wifi for the next 100 miles.  So at the last minute I put my bid in manually for $600 and didn't get it.  Franticly put in a bid for $800.   I didn't get it because other people were bidding with snipe tools and had higher max bids.  In the last 2 seconds the bid went from my $800 to someone else's $1600 and then someone elses $1700.   Someone got a great bag for that.   But I decided I was never again going to be in the position of hunting for a McDonalds in the middle of no where to place a bid.


----------



## Genie27

I've invariably been drawn towards red scarves on eBay. Even though I don't particularly wear a lot of red, I've ended up picking a lot of reds. Maybe because they are so vibrant. 

One fledgling scarf strategy I'm implementing is to get a complete colour wheel - red/hot pink/orange/yellow/green/turquoise/blue/purple. Then black/grey/cream. But the scarf has to speak to me in that CW. 

What I'm not succeeding at is holding out for the CW I really want instead of buying a filler. But the fillers have also made me happy, and if I'd subsequently found my #1, I would have happily picked up that one also. My constraints are budgetary.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> HAHAHA, I will look at my database in the morning.* Right now, too many gin and tonics.*



So the picnic was a good one?


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I've invariably been drawn towards red scarves on eBay. Even though I don't particularly wear a lot of red, I've ended up picking a lot of reds. Maybe because they are so vibrant.
> 
> One fledgling scarf strategy I'm implementing is to get a complete colour wheel - red/hot pink/orange/yellow/green/turquoise/blue/purple. Then black/grey/cream. But the scarf has to speak to me in that CW.
> 
> What I'm not succeeding at is holding out for the CW I really want instead of buying a filler. But the fillers have also made me happy, and if I'd subsequently found my #1, I would have happily picked up that one also. My constraints are budgetary.



I used to want a rainbow of bags like that.   Never thought of that for scarves.   I am realizing how many scarves that I like the design, i don't like next to me when the orange and yellow jump out.   Where did that come from.? It hides in every H scarf.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> And I would rather win the item I really want.   You can't win against a snipe placed bid.
> 
> I will tell you what forced me to go back to sniping.   Last November I was driving to Arkansas.  There was this amazing beige croc drag bag that people were bidding on in the $200 range.  They were going back and forth raising the price by a dollar.   I forced DH to find a McDonalds with wifi.  It was in the middle of nowhere and it was a hour before the auction ended.  But there was no other wifi for the next 100 miles.  So at the last minute I put my bid in manually for $600 and didn't get it.  Franticly put in a bid for $800.   I didn't get it because other people were bidding with snipe tools and had higher max bids.  In the last 2 seconds the bid went from my $800 to someone else's $1600 and then someone elses $1700.   Someone got a great bag for that.   But I decided I was never again going to be in the position of hunting for a McDonalds in the middle of no where to place a bid.


Wow, that is exciting, just reading about it. I'm too cheap to be able to bid seriously high on anything. I prefer making an offer on an item if possible. But not a crazy low insulting offer. I've been lucky my offers have usually been accepted or moderately countered.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> And I would rather win the item I really want.   You can't win against a snipe placed bid.
> 
> I will tell you what forced me to go back to sniping.   Last November I was driving to Arkansas.  There was this amazing beige croc drag bag that people were bidding on in the $200 range.  They were going back and forth raising the price by a dollar.   I forced DH to find a McDonalds with wifi.  It was in the middle of nowhere and it was a hour before the auction ended.  But there was no other wifi for the next 100 miles.  So at the last minute I put my bid in manually for $600 and didn't get it.  Franticly put in a bid for $800.   I didn't get it because other people were bidding with snipe tools and had higher max bids.  In the last 2 seconds the bid went from my $800 to someone else's $1600 and then someone elses $1700.   Someone got a great bag for that.   But I decided I was never again going to be in the position of hunting for a McDonalds in the middle of no where to place a bid.



OMG i love this story. I have done this in airports.



Genie27 said:


> I've invariably been drawn towards red scarves on eBay. Even though I don't particularly wear a lot of red, I've ended up picking a lot of reds. Maybe because they are so vibrant.
> 
> One fledgling scarf strategy I'm implementing is to get a complete colour wheel - red/hot pink/orange/yellow/green/turquoise/blue/purple. Then black/grey/cream. But the scarf has to speak to me in that CW.
> 
> What I'm not succeeding at is holding out for the CW I really want instead of buying a filler. But the fillers have also made me happy, and if I'd subsequently found my #1, I would have happily picked up that one also. My constraints are budgetary.



How do you use the "fillers"?



Cordeliere said:


> So the picnic was a good one?



Most excellent!



Cordeliere said:


> I used to want a rainbow of bags like that.   Never thought of that for scarves.   I am realizing how many scarves that I like the design, i don't like next to me when the orange and yellow jump out.   Where did that come from.? It hides in every H scarf.



I wore a lot of orange today. Hm....


----------



## Cordeliere

Good night ladies.   I am trying to stick to no more than 1600 calories.   I am at 1550 so I need to go to bed so I don't eat anything else.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Good night ladies.   I am trying to stick to no more than 1600 calories.   I am at 1550 so I need to go to bed so I don't eat anything else.



Hahahahha. Good one


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> How do you use the "fillers"?


Well, I wanted the turquoise Ceintures shawl and found the red/green one for half price. The Iris I picked up on vacation is gorgeous but I really wanted the bright pink moussie version which was not available. At 13% tax, I'm reluctant to buy a full price "filler" scarf at my local store, but if I find one on vacation, or on eBay, then I can live with that. Beer budget, champagne taste.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> To get the ball rolling, I am going to share my newest joy.   I had been eying her for a long time trying to decide if she was awesome or just plain goofy.   Pocketbook Pup and Momasaurus pronounced her to be awesome and gave me the nudge I needed to hit “buy it now”.
> 
> 
> Neither the seller nor Bababebi knows the name of her model.   Bababebi thinks she may have only been sold in Japan.  She is a 2002 model in Raisin box.  She looks like a skinny precursor to the Toolbox. She is a little narrower and a little taller than a 28 Kelly.  My favorite thing about her is the closure mechanism as it is minimalist modern.
> 
> 
> I am accepting naming suggestions for her.   Preferably something that sounds faintly Japanese.
> View attachment 3800863
> 
> View attachment 3800864
> 
> View attachment 3800865



Wow!  Gorgeous!


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It has always been my practice that if someone asks for an authentication on tpf they have dibs. I won't bid against them. Unless I had already seen it prior and bid on it. I think that's a common practice. There is honor among scarf collectors.



That's nice


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It has always been my practice that if someone asks for an authentication on tpf they have dibs. I won't bid against them. Unless I had already seen it prior and bid on it. I think that's a common practice. There is honor among scarf collectors.



100% agree!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Eagle
> Psst.  Don't discourage her.  She might sell your grail.   I bought one of PBP's never worn twillys in her downsizing, it is currently my favorite piece of silk.


So true!  You are very clever, I never thought of that, Cordy!


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you.  I tend to like the off beat stuff that other people don't notice.  That is why I sometimes have to get reassurance my choices aren't laugh worthy.
> 
> That is horrible about your friend.   Did she get a refund?



It was like six years ago when she bought it. She got three bags on eBay and the first two were all fine and not fake.  The third one, she didn't take much precaution.  About three months ago she decided to let the bag go because she now has newer ones. And the bag was going through the authentication process and failed.  She was furious and the seller was long gone from eBay!!! 

Frankly I couldn't tell.  I thought it was real. She was told the stitches were not Hermes. 

I feel terrible for her. That's a lot of money and not to to mention the feeling to be con'ed.


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Hahahahha. Good one



Ha ha ha good call! [emoji23]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I used to cook and entertain more often than I do now. Work is busier than it used to be. I'm the kind of cook who likes to cook for an occasion for others. The day to day stuff is more like a chore for me.



Same here. When I cook people love my food. That makes me happy.  [emoji1]


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> Events have me on a bit of a downsizing mood at the moment.
> Question- I have a top New with tags that I have never worn. Just logged into my Nordstrom account and found I bought in April 2016.  It looks like maybe I can actually return to Nordies. But should I? It has been more than a year.


A couple of thoughts.   If there is a SA in apparel or accessories that you are quite loyal to, I'd take it to her, with a "oh geez, I just found this in my wardrobe, I quite forgot I had this and now I can't use it."   Or, take it to someone who looks like a newbie SA.   Or, take it to the returns desk that is at the entrance to some stores and hope for the best.  
Certainly you can try to return it.
If you are going to return it, go at a moment when you are feeling really self-confident.   
I typically have to work up my nerve to return a HS that's from the current season (so it's still returnable).  I think returns are hard to do.   And, if you get a lot from Nordies, it's not too much to ask to have them take something back.  They'll just send it to the Rack!



cremel said:


> Eagle! I only have two bottles of nail polish for 2017!! Hard to believe right? A pink from Dior and a true red from Chanel.  When one is stuck with two bottles, not much thinking is necessary.


It's probably a situation like Noah's arc.  Eventually your two nail polishes will produce offspring.   It's like an iron law of Nature.



Cordeliere said:


> Paper Tiger.
> I know you found us cause I see that like you left for Eagle.  Hope you will add your interesting perspective on outfits.   Maybe even post a few pics.   You have a unique look that is all your own that the rest of us could learn from.


Ditto, what Cordy said.   *@papertiger.*  I love your hats and coats.



momasaurus said:


>


It was actually nice of him to rescue my magazines.   *And *to store them someplace other than the over-crowded bookcase.  When I retire i probably will be fussing with sewing projects, maybe get an embroidery machine, etc., etc.


----------



## Joannadyne

Hi folks! So happy to join everyone here. Firstly, cordeliere, that lovely raisin concoction is divine. You asked for suggestions on what to call it, with a preference for something Japanesey, so I gave it a shot and thought how about "skinny toolbox" in Japanese? I tried a translation tool but got "sukini tsurubokusu" which is literally just the Japanese pronunciation of "skinny toolbox"!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] So I am of no help in the naming of your beautiful bag, sadly.


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne said:


> Hi folks! So happy to join everyone here. Firstly, cordeliere, that lovely raisin concoction is divine. You asked for suggestions on what to call it, with a preference for something Japanesey, so I gave it a shot and thought how about "skinny toolbox" in Japanese? I tried a translation tool but got "sukini tsurubokusu" which is literally just the Japanese pronunciation of "skinny toolbox"!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] So I am of no hope in the naming of your beautiful bag, sadly.



I actually think that's quite brilliant. [emoji23]


----------



## Joannadyne

Raise of hands: How many of you are going to wake up early in the morning in hopes of scoring eclipse glasses from the local library, which is supposedly one of few, few places left that still have these glasses for unprepared parents like me???

Bueller? Bueller? 

Just me then?? It's particularly bad when your kid aspires to be a chemist for NASA when he grows up. [emoji15] 

Although H sales have prepared me in the fine art of queuing, I may have to channel my inner MacGyver and frantically make a pinhole thingy with the cereal boxes on top of my fridge if I can't score the glasses. Wish me luck!


----------



## Joannadyne

cremel said:


> Eagle! I only have two bottles of nail polish for 2017!! Hard to believe right? A pink from Dior and a true red from Chanel.  When one is stuck with two bottles, not much thinking is necessary.



Wow, just two bottles! I admire your restraint! I used to collect nail polish years before my scarf addiction. I once made the mistake of showing my mom my collection. She got really mad. "How can you ever use all this polish???" She's not wrong. I think I have around 250 bottles. [emoji15] I stopped counting a long time ago. It may be more. I am afraid to count.


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It has always been my practice that if someone asks for an authentication on tpf they have dibs. I won't bid against them. Unless I had already seen it prior and bid on it. I think that's a common practice. There is honor among scarf collectors.



I think this is so sweet! I do the same! I usually try to learn from Marietouchet to better my own authenticating skills.


----------



## cremel

Joannadyne said:


> Wow, just two bottles! I admire your restraint! I used to collect nail polish years before my scarf addiction. I once made the mistake of showing my mom my collection. She got really mad. "How can you ever use all this polish???" She's not wrong. I think I have around 250 bottles. [emoji15] I stopped counting a long time ago. It may be more. I am afraid to count.



Oh no!!! That's the amount for an entire salon! Mine all got wasted in the past so I threw away everything and now stick to two bottles. We will find out by end of 2017 how many offsprings they end up producing. [emoji23]


----------



## Joannadyne

cremel said:


> Oh no!!! That's the amount for an entire salon! Mine all got wasted in the past so I threw away everything and now stick to two bottles. We will find out by end of 2017 how many offsprings they end up producing. [emoji23]



I absolutely could open a salon! FYI,  Old polishes can be revived with thinner. This knowledge has enabled me to hold onto old colors that are no longer produced. Thus my scary high number of bottles.


----------



## Joannadyne

Ugh, I finally drifted off to sleep only to be startled awake by an unmistakable high-pitched insecty sound that could only be a mosquito! It was so loud it had to be practically in my ear canal. I instinctively swatted it in a panic but I don't think I got the lil vampire. I also have a bite on my cheek. 

I will not be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## EmileH

I was wondering why anyone would be up at that hour. I have to get up early for work and I woke up a bit early today. The dog wasn't amused.

I don't think I'm alone in not bidding on scarves that I know other people want. Several people have expressed the same. I had two moral dilemmas: once I bought something not knowing a friend was sleeping on the decision. She eventually found one too. And once I had already decided to bid on something when someone asked for an authentication. So I did bid and win. I still feel kind of guilty about that one. [emoji20]


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Well, I wanted the turquoise Ceintures shawl and found the red/green one for half price. The Iris I picked up on vacation is gorgeous but I really wanted the bright pink moussie version which was not available. At 13% tax, I'm reluctant to buy a full price "filler" scarf at my local store, but if I find one on vacation, or on eBay, then I can live with that. Beer budget, champagne taste.


I get it. Like a "place holder" for a design you eventually want in a better CW.


----------



## EmileH

I think I might have made a scarf break through today. I have been torn about this Fleurs d'indiennes. Cordie suggested looking at how Mai tai wears hers. So today instead of trying to get all matchy matchy with the orange and pink I just wore it with navy and white and picked up the blue and green colors with my Colvert bag. I like it this way. It seems more elegant.





When I choose my scarves first and build my outfits around them or when I decide that I need say a periwinkle dress to go with the periwinkle in a certain scarf I end up with so so outfits. And wasted money. I think I should stick to my current wardrobe base of navy black and grey with a bit of camel beige ivory and white thrown in and just try to throw on the scarf with complementary neutrals rather than matching colors. It yields the more sophisticated look that I seek. And I should stop buying things just to try to match a scarf.

On a side note for the first time I had to go to the spare closet where I have my clothing purgatory. I needed a crisp white tee. I really do think that different tee shirts are crucial for different outfits. I have crisp fitted ones that I iron for professional work looks during the summer. And then slouchy or casual looking ones that dress down a chanel jacket with jeans. And sometimes shorter is better, but sometimes you want one to cover your bum. So I might not feel so badly about the tee shirts. The ones I probably don't need are the colorful ones that I bought to match scarves. I'm going to repurpose them to wear over my exercise wear.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> It was like six years ago when she bought it. She got three bags on eBay and the first two were all fine and not fake.  The third one, she didn't take much precaution.  About three months ago she decided to let the bag go because she now has newer ones. And the bag was going through the authentication process and failed.  She was furious and the seller was long gone from eBay!!!
> 
> Frankly I couldn't tell.  I thought it was real. She was told the stitches were not Hermes.
> 
> I feel terrible for her. That's a lot of money and not to to mention the feeling to be con'ed.


Oh, that is a nightmare. Can she get a second opinion from an H boutique? I wonder if authenticators can make mistakes.


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> Raise of hands: How many of you are going to wake up early in the morning in hopes of scoring eclipse glasses from the local library, which is supposedly one of few, few places left that still have these glasses for unprepared parents like me???
> 
> Bueller? Bueller?
> 
> Just me then?? It's particularly bad when your kid aspires to be a chemist for NASA when he grows up. [emoji15]
> 
> Although H sales have prepared me in the fine art of queuing, I may have to channel my inner MacGyver and frantically make a pinhole thingy with the cereal boxes on top of my fridge if I can't score the glasses. Wish me luck!


I was going to make a box camera obscura like we did in 5th grade. Go for it!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might have made a scarf break through today. I have been torn about this Fleurs d'indiennes. Cordie suggested looking at how Mai tai wears hers. So today instead of trying to get all matchy matchy with the orange and pink I just wore it with navy and white and picked up the blue and green colors with my Colvert bag. I like it this way. It seems more elegant.
> 
> View attachment 3801394
> View attachment 3801395
> 
> 
> When I choose my scarves first and build my outfits around them or when I decide that I need say a periwinkle dress to go with the periwinkle in a certain scarf I end up with so so outfits. And wasted money. I think I should stick to my current wardrobe base of navy black and grey with a bit of camel beige ivory and white thrown in and just try to throw on the scarf with complementary neutrals rather than matching colors. It yields the more sophisticated look that I seek. And I should stop buying things just to try to match a scarf.
> 
> On a side note for the first time I had to go to the spare closet where I have my clothing purgatory. I needed a crisp white tee. I really do think that different tee shirts are crucial for different outfits. I have crisp fitted ones that I iron for professional work looks during the summer. And then slouchy or casual looking ones that dress down a chanel jacket with jeans. And sometimes shorter is better, but sometimes you want one to cover your bum. So I might not feel so badly about the tee shirts. The ones I probably don't need are the colorful ones that I bought to match scarves. I'm going to repurpose them to wear over my exercise wear.


This outfit is great! I like your thinking re: "complementary neutrals rather than matching colors." I sometimes do complementary bolds also. This works when the intensity is balanced, I think.

Great news about your first trip to the auxiliary closet! You've been doing well.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Wow, that is exciting, just reading about it. I'm too cheap to be able to bid seriously high on anything. I prefer making an offer on an item if possible. But not a crazy low insulting offer. I've been lucky my offers have usually been accepted or moderately countered.



What percentage off of list do you offer?   Or do you base it on what you think the bag is worth.  There is a vintage bag out there that is listed at  $4,500.  Periodically they mark it down to $4,200.  I think it is worth $3,500.   I would feel gouged if  I paid more than that.   But I wonder if that offer would insult them and if they would just try to negotiate back up to $4,200.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> And the bag was going through the authentication process and failed.  She was told the stitches were not Hermes.



I hope it was a reputable authenticator.   I am dubious about the in house authenticators that some of the places have like the Vestiaire Collection.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Hi folks! So happy to join everyone here. Firstly, cordeliere, that lovely raisin concoction is divine. You asked for suggestions on what to call it, with a preference for something Japanesey, so I gave it a shot and thought how about "skinny toolbox" in Japanese? I tried a translation tool but got "sukini tsurubokusu" which is literally just the Japanese pronunciation of "skinny toolbox"!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] So I am of no help in the naming of your beautiful bag, sadly.



Joanna  (new nickname for you)  (call me corde or cordie or cordy)   So glad to have you drop in.   I am hoping in the future you will give us all tutorials on selfies and lipstick.  You really excel in both.  

Thanks for your efforts in naming her.  The translation tool is a great idea.   Will play around with it til I come up with something.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> I absolutely could open a salon! FYI,  *Old polishes can be revived with thinner. *This knowledge has enabled me to hold onto old colors that are no longer produced. Thus my scary high number of bottles.



So glad to hear this.  My favorite color from years past is called "Sex on the Beach".  A conveniently unforgettable name.   I tried to find more, but no luck.   It did not help that I was searching in the wrong brand.  doh


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might have made a scarf break through today. I have been torn about this Fleurs d'indiennes. Cordie suggested looking at how Mai tai wears hers. So today instead of trying to get all matchy matchy with the orange and pink I just wore it with navy and white and picked up the blue and green colors with my Colvert bag. I like it this way. It seems more elegant.
> 
> View attachment 3801394
> View attachment 3801395
> 
> 
> When I choose my scarves first and build my outfits around them or when I decide that I need say a periwinkle dress to go with the periwinkle in a certain scarf I end up with so so outfits. And wasted money. I think I should stick to my current wardrobe base of navy black and grey with a bit of camel beige ivory and white thrown in and just try to throw on the scarf with complementary neutrals rather than matching colors. It yields the more sophisticated look that I seek. And I should stop buying things just to try to match a scarf.
> 
> On a side note for the first time I had to go to the spare closet where I have my clothing purgatory. I needed a crisp white tee. I really do think that different tee shirts are crucial for different outfits. I have crisp fitted ones that I iron for professional work looks during the summer. And then slouchy or casual looking ones that dress down a chanel jacket with jeans. And sometimes shorter is better, but sometimes you want one to cover your bum. So I might not feel so badly about the tee shirts. The ones I probably don't need are the colorful ones that I bought to match scarves. I'm going to repurpose them to wear over my exercise wear.



That looks great!!!


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> That looks great!!!



Thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## Genie27

PbP, I really like the pop of the scarf against the neutral outfit! With your stronger (than MaiTai's) coluring, you can pull off a much bolder look than hers. Don't get me wrong - I love her cool -blonde aesthetic, but I can only adapt to what works on me. 



Cordeliere said:


> What percentage off of list do you offer?   Or do you base it on what you think the bag is worth.  There is a vintage bag out there that is listed at  $4,500.  Periodically they mark it down to $4,200.  I think it is worth $3,500.   I would feel gouged if  I paid more than that.   But I wonder if that offer would insult them and if they would just try to negotiate back up to $4,200.


Cordie, I have not bid on any bags yet, just C clothing and H scarves - I usually offer around 15-25%% below asking, and will accept a reasonable counter offer. So your thought is right in line. If you offered 3500 and they came in at 3750 would you take it?

It depends on whether it's a business or a personal seller - business people want to shift inventory, personal sellers are attached to their items.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I usually offer around 15-25%% below asking, and will accept a reasonable counter offer. So your thought is right in line. If you offered 3500 and they came in at 3750 would you take it?
> It depends on whether it's a business or a personal seller - business people want to shift inventory, personal sellers are attached to their items.



Thanks for the wisdom.   At least it is a business.   My plan is to watch it for a while.  I am not ready to buy another bag immediately.  I am assuming that others feel the same way I do about the price.   I am hoping that with the passage of time that they will realize the error of their pricing.   But maybe not in my lifetime. There was a bag I started watching 5 years ago that was $1,400 that I thought should have been $1,200.  Only this year did the seller drop the price.  But that was an individual.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> I slowly realized that Scarf1 is going to get the better end of this deal.   Tell us Moma, have you ever seen a turquoise scarf that didn't go home with you?
> 
> But wait.   Maybe you will decide that any purple scarf that came home with you was a mistake.  So there is hope for me.


After I said that, I thought, oh momma will release her non- turquoise scarves,  lol!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

momasaurus said:


> This is so interesting! Still, I would rather get up at 3AM and keep my finger poised over the computer. I am hopelessly old-fashioned.



If you want an item, staying up at 3 am will not help against snipers. They are faster than you at any time of the day.
I used Mybidder Auction Bid Sniper for Ebay. Only twice because I don't buy much from eBay, mostly vintage perfumes


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> I am glad to hear that not all of your clothes are Chanel or H.    I want inspiration from clothes I can afford.
> 
> And yes there is some ebay magic you don't know about.  The last bidders were using sniping tools.  They place their max bid in the snipe engine days before.   The snip engine bids for them in the last 15 seconds of the auction.  The person who has the highest max bid wins by a dollar or two over the highest bid of the second highest sniper or the second highest max bid in ebay, if that makes sense.  If your bid had been a couple of dollars higher,  the other person would have still beat you by a few bucks.
> 
> I have used a snipe tool since 2004.   I am not going to say my former snipe tools  name because it lost its mind.   So from 2004 until about 2015 I never lost an auction unless there was another sniper who had a max bid that was higher than my max bid.  And each bid only cost me 25 cents.   And then that tool stopped working.   I did a lot of research on alternative snipe tools and just started using Gixen.  Gixen has a free service and it has an enhanced service that uses two different servers so if one has connectivity problems the other server still bids for you.  The enhanced service is a whopping $6 a year for all the bids you want.
> 
> Let me give you an example of how Gixen worked for me recently.   The was a beautiful fushia Fantaisies Indiennes gavroche I wanted.  In the last few minutes of the auction, the bid was $56.  My max bid in Gixen was $144.   There was another bidder who had a max bid in the ebay system that turned out to be about $139.   So I got it for about $141.   I thought to myself, I cut that one a little too close.   Ebay does a spastic little flurry when it is sorting out who has the highest max.
> 
> Now for sharing my secrets, I expect none of you to bid against me.


Thanks for explaining this! I always figured there must be some auto snipe tools. I have started "watching" any auction, and not bidding until the last several hours, or just do BIN. Sometimes I have tried the last minute manual snipe. Sometimes with success, and sometimes not. At any rate, you need to figure out your max bid before doing this.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Thanks for explaining this! I always figured there must be some auto snipe tools. I have started "watching" any auction, and not bidding until the last several hours, or just do BIN. Sometimes I have tried the last minute manual snipe. Sometimes with success, and sometimes not. At any rate, you need to figure out your max bid before doing this.



BIN is my favorite.  I honestly hate auctions because the price often ends up being higher.  Like a kelly with many slash cuts in the back that ended up selling for $1700, except the buyer backed out.   I am always amazed at people who have the guts to list a many thousand dollar item with starting bid of $1.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> If you want an item, staying up at 3 am will not help against snipers. They are faster than you at any time of the day.
> I used Mybidder Auction Bid Sniper for Ebay. Only twice because I don't buy much from eBay, mostly vintage perfumes



Do you just collect them or do you wear them?  Is it about the bottle?   Tell us about this niche


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Can you say what  has put you in a downsizing mood, if it is not too personal.[/QUOTE


6 years ago I had to clean out my parents house- they had lived there for 50 years, so you can imagine. A few weeks ago, MIL, gave 95 moved from her house of 50+ years into a retirement community. My DH only wanted  1-2 things from the house- Luckily my 2 nieces took a lot of things.  I could see it pained MIL that there were things no one wanted.  Then a week ago, a college friend who is my age suddenly and unexpectedly died, which has me pondering my own mortality, and even more determined to enjoy whatever time I have left on this planet.  ( sorry the reason is a bit of downer).

Eclipse- mania : we have several friends who have traveled to Oregon or Montana for the eclipse. My DH hates crowds, so that was so not happening.  It is supposed to be 75% eclipse here. Just planning to use a colander as a pin hole. That is, IF the clouds lift in time.  There is still the NASA tv, lol!

PBP- love how you paired the fleurs I scarf with navy. Glad you were able to make this scarf work for you.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> 6 years ago I had to clean out my parents house- they had lived there for 50 years, so you can imagine. A few weeks ago, MIL, gave 95 moved from her house of 50+ years into a retirement community. My DH only wanted  1-2 things from the house- Luckily my 2 nieces took a lot of things.  I could see it pained MIL that there were things no one wanted.  Then a week ago, a college friend who is my age suddenly and unexpectedly died, which has me pondering my own mortality, and even more determined to enjoy whatever time I have left on this planet.  ( sorry the reason is a bit of downer).
> 
> Eclipse- mania : we have several friends who have traveled to Oregon or Montana for the eclipse. My DH hates crowds, so that was so not happening.  It is supposed to be 75% eclipse here. Just planning to use a colander as a pin hole. That is, IF the clouds lift in time.  There is still the NASA tv, lol!
> 
> PBP- love how you paired the fleurs I scarf with navy. Glad you were able to make this scarf work for you.



I think that's the best wisdom scarf1. Live every day to the fullest and enjoy yourself. 

[emoji847] I'm told this was meant to be a hug. Joannadyne thinks it's something else that's funnier. [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> 6 years ago I had to clean out my parents house- they had lived there for 50 years, so you can imagine. A few weeks ago, MIL, gave 95 moved from her house of 50+ years into a retirement community. My DH only wanted  1-2 things from the house- Luckily my 2 nieces took a lot of things.  I could see it pained MIL that there were things no one wanted.  Then a week ago, a college friend who is my age suddenly and unexpectedly died, which has me pondering my own mortality, and even more determined to enjoy whatever time I have left on this planet.  ( sorry the reason is a bit of downer).
> 
> Eclipse- mania : we have several friends who have traveled to Oregon or Montana for the eclipse. My DH hates crowds, so that was so not happening.  It is supposed to be 75% eclipse here. Just planning to use a colander as a pin hole. That is, IF the clouds lift in time.  There is still the NASA tv, lol!
> 
> PBP- love how you paired the fleurs I scarf with navy. Glad you were able to make this scarf work for you.



DH & I went through the same thing with our mothers.   At least I sent my mothers beautiful clothes with her to the nursing home and the staff dressed her in them.   

Your recent experiences are not really a downer.  Just a reality at a certain point.   And breaking down their places had the exact same impact on me.   I remember reading about one woman made a point of getting rid of X amount of stuff every year and when she died she was down to four boxes.   Cool huh.   

I also had a girlfriend years ago who took a path she called "voluntary simplicity".  She cut her wardrobe down to about 7 easily washable outfits and got rid of most of her stuff.   I wouldn't want to go that extreme--but right sizing is my idea of a good life.  That is the reason I am so in awe of Cremel's 2 bottle of nail polish.


----------



## Joannadyne

Ungghh, I am so tired. I experienced what it must be like to go into a murderous rage. Against a tiny bug. But it drew first blood! I'd already gotten 7 bites two nights ago. The three from last night was just it taunting me. So today, I channel my inner Neeson and say to the bug: I have a very particular set of skills. I will look for you, I will find you... and I will kill you.

On a less murderous note, I'm in line for eclipse glasses at the library. It's a long line. it may all be for naught. The sky is very cloudy anyway... will have to dig around for a colander if this doesn't work. I'm just afraid by the time I find it, the eclipse will be over! [emoji23]

Ah, yes, the hug emoji. I am quite conflicted over this one. He looks quite harmless, with his friendly grin and all, but the hands! The hands are not positioned right for a friendly hug. Rather, imagine coming in for the embrace with Mr. Huggie. Just where will those grabby hands land, I ask you?? Yes, that's right, he's coming in for a honk-honk of your boobs! But he's truly not a sexual predator! No, he's like the harmless but supremely irritating drunk uncle at thanksgiving who thinks it's funny to snap your bra!


----------



## scarf1

Joannadyne said:


> Ungghh, I am so tired. I experienced what it must be like to go into a murderous rage. Against a tiny bug. But it drew first blood! I'd already gotten 7 bites two nights ago. The three from last night was just it taunting me. So today, I channel my inner Neeson and say to the bug: I have a very particular set of skills. I will look for you, I will find you... and I will kill you.
> 
> On a less murderous note, I'm in line for eclipse glasses at the library. It's a long line. it may all be for naught. The sky is very cloudy anyway... will have to dig around for a colander if this doesn't work. I'm just afraid by the time I find it, the eclipse will be over! [emoji23]
> 
> Ah, yes, the hug emoji. I am quite conflicted over this one. He looks quite harmless, with his friendly grin and all, but the hands! The hands are not positioned right for a friendly hug. Rather, imagine coming in for the embrace with Mr. Huggie. Just where will those grabby hands land, I ask you?? Yes, that's right, he's coming in for a honk-honk of your boobs! But he's truly not a sexual predator! No, he's like the harmless but supremely irritating drunk uncle at thanksgiving who thinks it's funny to snap your bra!


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might have made a scarf break through today. I have been torn about this Fleurs d'indiennes. Cordie suggested looking at how Mai tai wears hers. So today instead of trying to get all matchy matchy with the orange and pink I just wore it with navy and white and picked up the blue and green colors with my Colvert bag. I like it this way. It seems more elegant.
> 
> View attachment 3801394
> View attachment 3801395
> 
> 
> When I choose my scarves first and build my outfits around them or when I decide that I need say a periwinkle dress to go with the periwinkle in a certain scarf I end up with so so outfits. And wasted money. I think I should stick to my current wardrobe base of navy black and grey with a bit of camel beige ivory and white thrown in and just try to throw on the scarf with complementary neutrals rather than matching colors. It yields the more sophisticated look that I seek. And I should stop buying things just to try to match a scarf.
> 
> On a side note for the first time I had to go to the spare closet where I have my clothing purgatory. I needed a crisp white tee. I really do think that different tee shirts are crucial for different outfits. I have crisp fitted ones that I iron for professional work looks during the summer. And then slouchy or casual looking ones that dress down a chanel jacket with jeans. And sometimes shorter is better, but sometimes you want one to cover your bum. So I might not feel so badly about the tee shirts. The ones I probably don't need are the colorful ones that I bought to match scarves. I'm going to repurpose them to wear over my exercise wear.



I think you found the winning combination! You must hold onto this - it's beautiful on you! 

I am the opposite of you in your sartorial approach. I go for scarf first, outfit later. But then, I don't have an awesome wardrobe like you! My office is very casual - the only limits are no flip flops or tank tops. And even this rule is not really enforced. So my usual uniform is jeans + tee + scarf. [emoji23] The scarf usually puts me in the overdressed category.

Eclipse update: I got a pair of glasses! Who's da mom?!


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne said:


> I think you found the winning combination! You must hold onto this - it's beautiful on you!
> 
> I am the opposite of you in your sartorial approach. I go for scarf first, outfit later. But then, I don't have an awesome wardrobe like you! My office is very casual - the only limits are no flip flops or tank tops. And even this rule is not really enforced. So my usual uniform is jeans + tee + scarf. [emoji23] The scarf usually puts me in the overdressed category.
> 
> Eclipse update: I got a pair of glasses! Who's da mom?!



You rock! 

You always look great and your personality shines through in everything that you do. I wish you were my next door neighbor.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Ah, yes, the hug emoji. I am quite conflicted over this one. He looks quite harmless, with his friendly grin and all, but the hands! The hands are not positioned right for a friendly hug. Rather, imagine coming in for the embrace with Mr. Huggie. Just where will those grabby hands land, I ask you?? *Yes, that's right, he's coming in for a honk-honk of your boobs!* But he's truly not a sexual predator! No, he's like the harmless but supremely irritating drunk uncle at thanksgiving who thinks it's funny to snap your bra!



Hilarious.   Thanks for clearing this up, after PBP's hint that there might be a problem with this emoji.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> You rock!
> You always look great and your personality shines through in everything that you do. *I wish you were my next door neighbor*.



+1

And congrats on getting the glasses.


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You rock!
> 
> You always look great and your personality shines through in everything that you do. I wish you were my next door neighbor.



Awwww, that's a sweet compliment, thanks! I wish I were your neighbor, too - you are likely in a nicer school district than me! [emoji23][emoji23] 

Anticlimactic eclipse post: After all this, kidlet says he's scared to watch it. He's afraid of going blind. I tell him these glasses make it safe. I demonstrate. He tries it and we sit companionably for about 10 minutes before he says, "This is taking too long. Can I go back inside?" 

Face palm.


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne said:


> Awwww, that's a sweet compliment, thanks! I wish I were your neighbor, too - you are likely in a nicer school district than me! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Anticlimactic eclipse post: After all this, kidlet says he's scared to watch it. He's afraid of going blind. I tell him these glasses make it safe. I demonstrate. He tries it and we sit companionably for about 10 minutes before he says, "This is taking too long. Can I go back inside?"
> 
> Face palm.



Omg. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Yeah, if this is any indication, I don't think he's really gonna wind up at NASA when he's grown up. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Last disappointing eclipse update: There was a guy in line for the limited glasses - they only had 265 of them and I was No. 251 - and as soon as he got his, he loudly said he'd sell them for $20. This made me think of those nasty line sitters at FSH. [emoji849]


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne said:


> Yeah, if this is any indication, I don't think he's really gonna wind up at NASA when he's grown up. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Last disappointing eclipse update: There was a guy in line for the limited glasses - they only had 265 of them and I was No. 251 - and as soon as he got his, he loudly said he'd sell them for $20. This made me think of those nasty line sitters at FSH. [emoji849]



Wow that's tacky.


----------



## scarf1

Eclipse update: clouds cleared, we had sunny skies. Started by using colander, then realized that the leaves on the shrubs made crescent shadows, at the peak for us, it got noticeably darker- now it is brighter again. Oh yeah, DH turned on TV and pointed out much better on TV. Final shot is a screen shot of totality!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Eclipse update: clouds cleared, we had sunny skies. Started by using colander, then realized that the leaves on the shrubs made crescent shadows, at the peak for us, it got noticeably darker- now it is brighter again. Oh yeah, DH turned on TV and pointed out much better on TV. Final shot is a screen shot of totality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801673
> View attachment 3801674
> View attachment 3801675
> View attachment 3801676



Oh wow! Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Genie27

Omg, I can see crescent shadows on my lonely urban tree...once they are more noticeable, I will post a pic


----------



## scarf1

Going out to lunch- decided on laboratoir du temps for eclipse-day


----------



## Joannadyne

I've been daydreaming about us all being neighbors, thanks to Pocketbook Pup. I can see us knocking on each other's door asking, not for a couple of eggs or a cup of flour, but "Can I borrow that scarf you just bought??" [emoji16]


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Going out to lunch- decided on laboratoir du temps for eclipse-day
> View attachment 3801709



Perfect! Twins. [emoji2]


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Going out to lunch- decided on laboratoir du temps for eclipse-day
> View attachment 3801709



That is a great scarf.  Thanks for eclipse pics.


----------



## Joannadyne

Random thought: I wish someone would invent a shower cap for the face. I need to take a shower before heading in to work but my makeup from this morning is perfect! Wahhh!


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> I've been daydreaming about us all being neighbors, thanks to Pocketbook Pup. I can see us knocking on each other's door asking, not for a couple of eggs or a cup of flour, but "Can I borrow that scarf you just bought??" [emoji16]



You are setting your sights to low.   Ask to borrow her new necklace.


----------



## Joannadyne

scarf1 said:


> Going out to lunch- decided on laboratoir du temps for eclipse-day
> View attachment 3801709



I love this, scarf1!


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> You are setting your sights to low.   Ask to borrow her new necklace.



Omg!!! Yes, you're right!!


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> Raise of hands: How many of you are going to wake up early in the morning in hopes of scoring eclipse glasses from the local library, which is supposedly one of few, few places left that still have these glasses for unprepared parents like me???
> 
> Bueller? Bueller?
> 
> Just me then?? It's particularly bad when your kid aspires to be a chemist for NASA when he grows up. [emoji15]
> 
> Although H sales have prepared me in the fine art of queuing, I may have to channel my inner MacGyver and frantically make a pinhole thingy with the cereal boxes on top of my fridge if I can't score the glasses. Wish me luck!



I saw it also!  It was different than I expected.  We had 92% coverage here, but for some reason I did not realize it would be a crescent.  Of course the nerds of my office came prepared and there were about 7 pairs of glasses to go around.  On the other hand, our nanny was apparently scared to drive during the eclipse ??? so my husband is hanging out with the little one today at home. I will give him some thoughts of gratitude when I go out to lunch and exercise after work haha


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone have Bottega Veneta shoes or boots?  I would like to get a pair of short boots and I am wondering about sizing. I have read anywhere from "true to size" to "go down 1/2 size" to "go up 1/2 size" to "go up a full size". 
I usually wear 8 US, 7.5 US in boots, 38-39 EU sizes. My foot is fairly narrow.
https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/bottega-veneta-leather-ankle-boots-845668.html?catref=category


----------



## Genie27

We made an impromptu pinhole camera ---


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone have Bottega Veneta shoes or boots?  I would like to get a pair of short boots and I am wondering about sizing. I have read anywhere from "true to size" to "go down 1/2 size" to "go up 1/2 size" to "go up a full size".
> I usually wear 8 US, 7.5 US in boots, 38-39 EU sizes. My foot is fairly narrow.
> https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/bottega-veneta-leather-ankle-boots-845668.html?catref=category



With free delivery and returns, ordering that is better than going to the store and trying them on.  

I love the feel of BV leather.  It is the best.   So I am guessing these are awesome.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> What percentage off of list do you offer?   Or do you base it on what you think the bag is worth.  There is a vintage bag out there that is listed at  $4,500.  Periodically they mark it down to $4,200.  I think it is worth $3,500.   I would feel gouged if  I paid more than that.   But I wonder if that offer would insult them and if they would just try to negotiate back up to $4,200.


If it is an individual seller, I never have the heart to offer less than the list price, even if there is a "best offer" option.  I just feel bad.  Usually if it is close to what I can afford I will send a message and say something like, "I am interested in purchasing your xxxxx, and noticed that you have a best offer option.  Would you feel comfortable disclosing the lowest offer you would be willing to accept?  If it is in my price range I would be happy to purchase."  Then of course I am committed to purchase if they respond with a reasonable number.  I think usually it is acceptable to offer 5-10% off the list price for an item (that is what I have read in the threads here), but I have only done that with large volume business sellers, especially because they put their items on sale off and on anyway.  Usually, I don't bother and just wait for it to go on sale and see if I still want it then.  One time I offered 10% off an overpriced item from a large business seller and it was auto-declined, then I offered 5% off and it was auto-declined, I only had one offer left and at that point (less than 5% off) I couldn't justify the price anyway, but I thought it might be a mistake so I sent the seller a message asking what % off they would accept.  They replied that 1.5% off was their maximum - I was pretty shocked - who would think to offer 1.5% off for a best offer?


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> We made an impromptu pinhole camera ---


Very cool photo!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> With free delivery and returns, ordering that is better than going to the store and trying them on.
> 
> I love the feel of BV leather.  It is the best.   So I am guessing these are awesome.


I totally agree.  My husband gets annoyed because we are always getting packages because I hate going in person to try things on.  I think I will either try the 38 or 38.5.


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> I totally agree.  My husband gets annoyed because we are always getting packages because I hate going in person to try things on.  I think I will either try the 38 or 38.5.



Drag him shopping with a few times and make him sit in the husband chair.   Then he will appreciate packages.

I agree with everything you said about best offer.  I recently bought a CSGM from an individual seller who  started with a reasonable price and then lowered it.   I just went with BIN.  I think it is bad karma to squeeze people.   I am getting ready to sell a few things and I would be afraid my stuff wouldn't sell if I had just gouged someone.


----------



## Joannadyne

nicole0612 said:


> If it is an individual seller, I never have the heart to offer less than the list price, even if there is a "best offer" option.  I just feel bad.  Usually if it is close to what I can afford I will send a message and say something like, "I am interested in purchasing your xxxxx, and noticed that you have a best offer option.  Would you feel comfortable disclosing the lowest offer you would be willing to accept?  If it is in my price range I would be happy to purchase."  Then of course I am committed to purchase if they respond with a reasonable number.  I think usually it is acceptable to offer 5-10% off the list price for an item (that is what I have read in the threads here), but I have only done that with large volume business sellers, especially because they put their items on sale off and on anyway.  Usually, I don't bother and just wait for it to go on sale and see if I still want it then.  One time I offered 10% off an overpriced item from a large business seller and it was auto-declined, then I offered 5% off and it was auto-declined, I only had one offer left and at that point (less than 5% off) I couldn't justify the price anyway, but I thought it might be a mistake so I sent the seller a message asking what % off they would accept.  They replied that 1.5% off was their maximum - I was pretty shocked - who would think to offer 1.5% off for a best offer?



Geez, why bother with a best offer if all they're willing to accept is 1.5%? That's pretty ridiculous. On the other hand, I do like your system of asking their lowest acceptable price. That seems like a very polite and respectful way of negotiating. I sometimes have sent in a low offer but always preface it with a friendly, "My offer is not meant to be insulting but is more a reflection of what I can afford right now. I promise to give it a good home but understand if you can't part with it for this amount." So far, it's been OK. I had one person get mad at me but that's it.


----------



## EmileH

Haha. Nicole's husband is a good shopping partner. 

Nicole I don't have any BV. I have just started ordering two pairs and sending one back. Most of the stores can't handle exchanges so it's easier.

We could have a giant scarf and accessories lending library. I sense a theme for our retirement community. 

I had the the most unique eclipse glasses. Our physicist had me use a mammogram film. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Genie27

So you saw two moons? Joanna's honk-honk :hug: emoji is coming for you!

Edit: haha, I'm such a loser, can't even get the :hug: right


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> So you saw two moons? Joanna's honk-honk  emoji is coming for you!



[emoji33] [emoji15][emoji23]

There are times it's nice to have your own physicist on hand to improvise.


----------



## eagle1002us

I do not recommend negotiating a Best Offer during an eclipse.  I got flustered watching the sky darken and then turning on tv and watching the real thing in S. Carolina, and I put in a higher BO than i intended.   I sent it before I could correct it.   
All that happened in the DC area was the sky darkening a bit altho I wasn't outside looking at the sun so maybe it was a bit more dramatic.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for your encouragement.


Cordy's advice was spot on.  Besides the Fleurs d'Afrique has a lot going on.  Simple outfit is better.


----------



## EmileH

I could see the crescent of the sun with the moon blocking it. Our physicist said to only look quickly since he couldn't guarantee the safety of the technique. Also some calcifications in the upper outer quadrant requiring biopsy. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Cordy's advice was spot on.  Besides the Fleurs d'Afrique has a lot going on.  Simple outfit is better.



Absolutely. You are right. It needs simplicity.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> I think you found the winning combination! You must hold onto this - it's beautiful on you!
> 
> I am the opposite of you in your sartorial approach. I go for scarf first, outfit later. But then, I don't have an awesome wardrobe like you! My office is very casual - the only limits are no flip flops or tank tops. And even this rule is not really enforced. So my usual uniform is jeans + tee + scarf. [emoji23] The scarf usually puts me in the overdressed category.
> 
> Eclipse update: I got a pair of glasses! Who's da mom?!


Good for you!   Our library ran out of glasses a couple weeks ago so i said the heck with it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> You are setting your sights to low.   Ask to borrow her new necklace.


New necklace?  I must have missed something.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> New necklace?  I must have missed something.



I bought a new barenia grand loop pendant recently. That's all. [emoji12]


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi guys! I'm popping in quickly. I'll catch up and contribute later. I just wanted to say how excited I am for this thread. Im branching out into different brands so I love that there is s place for us to discuss fashion that isn't brand specific. My latest obsession is Alexander McQueen but more on that later...


Good point about this thread not being brand-specific.   I don't have to worry about a Back to Topic flag!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I bought a new barenia grand loop pendant recently. That's all. [emoji12]


Oh, ok, I saw that with one of your scarves or shawls, Afrique was it?  It seemed to be just perfect with that scarf or shawl.  In fact I stared at it for a while thinking I might like a grand loop too.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> Oh, ok, I saw that with one of your scarves or shawls, Afrique was it?  It seemed to be just perfect with that scarf or shawl.  In fact I stared at it for a while thinking I might like a grand loop too.



Thanks. I really like them. I also have a black one. They go well with my trinity pieces without being too matchy. I don't love any of the trinity necklaces. And they are nice with scarves.  I highly recommend them.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Oooooh   That is an unpredicted variation form your Chanel.  I am getting interested in Tom Ford.


I always liked Tom Ford.   I read (or surmised, using my college French) an article a while back that was based on an interview with him.  Without any intent of launching a downer topic, I've finally been reading my book published a decade ago, A Beautiful Fall.   It's about the competitive interaction between YSL and KL during the 70s with some 80's thrown in.   It's well know that YSL epitomized the moody artist.  In contrast, TF said about himself that his depression "comes and goes."  I thought that was a really philosophical to say, taking his condition in stride.  Kudos to him.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> When I first started using eBay, I didn't know this. DH thought I was an idiot. Most people don't bid until the last few seconds so the price doesn't get run up as high. If there is a buy it now price and you are afraid it's going to go, you should make one bid. Then no one can buy it now. Otherwise sit back and wait until the last 10-15 seconds. And then put in the highest amount you would be ok with. You won't pay that much unless someone bids it up against you. It automatically ups your bid just enough if that makes sense. I have never used a program. I know there are ways to do this but most people are probably just doing it manually. Most of the things I purchased have been buy it now and not auctions. I do not buy much these days.


I do it myself, too.   And keep ratcheting my high bid up as the auction comes to a close.  Surprisingly, I've never had to pay one of those higher prices when the auction closes.  It's just a strategy to keep in the game so I don't get bumped by some other high bidder.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Wow, that is exciting, just reading about it. I'm too cheap to be able to bid seriously high on anything. I prefer making an offer on an item if possible. But not a crazy low insulting offer. I've been lucky my offers have usually been accepted or moderately countered.


At least a couple of times the seller counter-offered a bid around  $5 higher and I walked.   Let their counter-offer lapse.   When a scarf (this was not H) has a frayed hem that has to be mended, I will only pay just so much for it.


----------



## bobkat1991

scarf1 said:


> If momma is rehoming a blue or turquoise scarf, I get first dibs, if it is purple you get first dibs- how about that?


May I have 2nd dibs on Torquoise scarves?



Joannadyne said:


> I've been daydreaming about us all being neighbors, thanks to Pocketbook Pup. I can see us knocking on each other's door asking, not for a couple of eggs or a cup of flour, but "Can I borrow that scarf you just bought??" [emoji16]


I would think I'd died and gone to heaven if my tpf "buds" and I lived in one neighborhood!!!

Hi All,
     Thanks for inviting me to this thread.  I have just now had the chance to read it.  DH and I drove 393 miles to spend the weekend in Wheeling, WV for his H.S. reunion.  We had a blast!  But.....driving back South again yesterday, surrounded by eclipse traffic, was totally exhausting and draining!!!  It will take me a few days to get up to speed again (a rapid shuffle).  Pocketpup, your post about not matching, but coordinating that scarf has given me much to ponder.  Thank you.  And thank you to those who dreamed up this thread!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might have made a scarf break through today. I have been torn about this Fleurs d'indiennes. Cordie suggested looking at how Mai tai wears hers. So today instead of trying to get all matchy matchy with the orange and pink I just wore it with navy and white and picked up the blue and green colors with my Colvert bag. I like it this way. It seems more elegant.
> 
> View attachment 3801394
> View attachment 3801395
> 
> 
> When I choose my scarves first and build my outfits around them or when I decide that I need say a periwinkle dress to go with the periwinkle in a certain scarf I end up with so so outfits. And wasted money. I think I should stick to my current wardrobe base of navy black and grey with a bit of camel beige ivory and white thrown in and just try to throw on the scarf with complementary neutrals rather than matching colors. It yields the more sophisticated look that I seek. And I should stop buying things just to try to match a scarf.
> 
> On a side note for the first time I had to go to the spare closet where I have my clothing purgatory. I needed a crisp white tee. I really do think that different tee shirts are crucial for different outfits. I have crisp fitted ones that I iron for professional work looks during the summer. And then slouchy or casual looking ones that dress down a chanel jacket with jeans. And sometimes shorter is better, but sometimes you want one to cover your bum. So I might not feel so badly about the tee shirts. The ones I probably don't need are the colorful ones that I bought to match scarves. I'm going to repurpose them to wear over my exercise wear.


I got Fleurs de Indiennes confused with Fleurs d'Afrique (which doesn't even exist as such -- excluding the S. African Fleurs which is a much simpler design).   I quite like the way you had your Fleurs tied in a pretty rippling effect over your white dress.  It was boho in a very graceful way.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> So you saw two moons? Joanna's honk-honk :hug: emoji is coming for you!
> 
> Edit: haha, I'm such a loser, can't even get the :hug: right



ROFLMAO


----------



## Cordeliere

bobkat1991 said:


> May I have 2nd dibs on Torquoise scarves?
> 
> 
> I would think I'd died and gone to heaven if my tpf "buds" and I lived in one neighborhood!!!
> 
> Hi All,
> Thanks for inviting me to this thread.  I have just now had the chance to read it.  DH and I drove 393 miles to spend the weekend in Wheeling, WV for his H.S. reunion.  We had a blast!  But.....driving back South again yesterday, surrounded by eclipse traffic, was totally exhausting and draining!!!  It will take me a few days to get up to speed again (a rapid shuffle).  Pocketpup, your post about not matching, but coordinating that scarf has given me much to ponder.  Thank you.  And thank you to those who dreamed up this thread!



Glad you are here.  You inspire me the way you H it up every time you get dressed, even if it is just around the house.

And by the way, invite anyone else to participate that you want to.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> BIN is my favorite.  I honestly hate auctions because the price often ends up being higher.  Like a kelly with many slash cuts in the back that ended up selling for $1700, except the buyer backed out.   I am always amazed at people who have the guts to list a many thousand dollar item with starting bid of $1.


They have nerves of steel.  As a sometimes seller, I tried that and will never do it again.  I know the economic reasoning is that more people join in the bidding if it's a low opening bid -- what do they have to lose? -- but that reasoning doesn't consider that not everyone will want or appreciate the item being listed.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> If it is an individual seller, I never have the heart to offer less than the list price, even if there is a "best offer" option.  I just feel bad.





eagle1002us said:


> At least a couple of times the seller counter-offered a bid around  $5 higher and I walked.   Let their counter-offer lapse.   When a scarf (this was not H) has a frayed hem that has to be mended, I will only pay just so much for it.



I got an offer of 40% of asking. I countered with 60% and they returned the same original offer which I declined. Now a month later they are offering me $10 more than the previous offer. At that price, I'd rather keep my item in my closet till my niece is old enough to use it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I got an offer of 40% of asking. I countered with 60% and they returned the same original offer which I declined. Now a month later they are offering me $10 more than the previous offer. At that price, I'd rather keep my item in my closet till my niece is old enough to use it.


Their $10 is expressing their annoyance that you did not jump for joy at the 40 percent offer.   Peevish potential buyers, ugh.


----------



## EmileH

I really don't like when people do that. I get low ball offers all the time. I just decline. If someone has a best offer listing I might offer a few dollars less, maybe 5% but not any less than that. I figure that's what they want for their item and either I want it or I don't. Some people just always want to squeeze every last dollar out of the next person. I don't get it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Eye candy to share.   I just came back from the plant nursery.    Very excited to get the plants I have been looking for to go around the back fence by the pool.    As a gardener, I elected to do my own landscaping instead of taking the builders package.   But what grows in FL is very different from anywhere else I have lived, so it is hard to find things when I don't know their names.   These pictures came from the parking lot of my neighborhood grocer.  I was able to go the nursery and say I want "these" and they had them.   For the record, they are called "bridal wreath plumeria."   They are first cousins with the plumeria used to make leis.   Mine are only 3 feet tall, but they supposedly grow fast.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Eye candy to share.   I just came back from the plant nursery.    Very excited to get the plants I have been looking for to go around the back fence by the pool.    As a gardener, I elected to do my own landscaping instead of taking the builders package.   But what grows in FL is very different from anywhere else I have lived, so it is hard to find things when I don't know their names.   These pictures came from the parking lot of my neighborhood grocer.  I was able to go the nursery and say I want "these" and they had them.   For the record, they are called "bridal wreath plumeria."   They are first cousins with the plumeria used to make leis.   Mine are only 3 feet tall, but they supposedly grow fast.
> 
> View attachment 3801829
> 
> View attachment 3801831



Wow! Love them. I adore plumeria


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> Eye candy to share.   I just came back from the plant nursery.    Very excited to get the plants I have been looking for to go around the back fence by the pool.    As a gardener, I elected to do my own landscaping instead of taking the builders package.   But what grows in FL is very different from anywhere else I have lived, so it is hard to find things when I don't know their names.   These pictures came from the parking lot of my neighborhood grocer.  I was able to go the nursery and say I want "these" and they had them.   For the record, they are called "bridal wreath plumeria."   They are first cousins with the plumeria used to make leis.   Mine are only 3 feet tall, but they supposedly grow fast.
> 
> View attachment 3801829
> 
> View attachment 3801831



So pretty! Do they have a nice fragrance?


----------



## Joannadyne

Genie27 said:


> I got an offer of 40% of asking. I countered with 60% and they returned the same original offer which I declined. Now a month later they are offering me $10 more than the previous offer. At that price, I'd rather keep my item in my closet till my niece is old enough to use it.



[emoji15] That's not cool.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> So pretty! Do they have a nice fragrance?



This variation of plumeria is not fragrant.   I selected them for their narrow silhouette and the flower color.  The great thing about white flowers is that you can see them when you sit outside after dark.


----------



## EmileH

I have a non scarf fashion topic for us to get us going. As some of you know, last spring while in Paris I made it my mission to study the ankle boot habits of Parisian women. This involved many tedious hours sitting at cafes drinking wine trying to grab my phone quickly and get good spy shots. I failed miserably (maybe it was the wine) but I made some observations. 

So armed with my observations and advice from friends here I set out to collect a wardrobe of ankle boots for all occasions. (I'll warn you, they are all black. The basis of all of my outfits is black grey or navy so black is most versatile for me.) This week I added one more pair to my collection. 

I previously had: 

louboutin karlistrap- great with jeans ok with ankle pants a bit rugged and moto looking 




YSL babies- perfect with the slightly cropped ankle pants that I love for a refined classic look,  ok with jeans or skirts. This style is the most popular in Paris.




Gianvito Rossi Finley- cute with skirts for a casual look and ok with jeans. 




This week I aded aquatila Verona shoeties. A nice comfortable heel for skirts and dressy looks. The key is that they are cut low on the ankle so you can see the curve of the leg. Thanks to a tpf friend for teaching me this.




Im going to try to add one more pair of rubber soled  booties for really lousy weather.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> This variation of plumeria is not fragrant.   I selected them for their narrow silhouette and the flower color.  The great thing about white flowers is that you can see them when you sit outside after dark.



White flowers are perfect for areas that will be used at night. 

Have you put in any gardenias? My in laws live near you and have a lot of gardenias in their yard. They smell heavenly.


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a non scarf topic for us to get us going. As some of you know, last spring while in Paris I made it my mission to study the ankle boot habits of Parisian women. This involved many tedious hours sitting at cafes drinking wine trying to grab my phone quickly and get good spy shots. I failed miserably (maybe it was the wine) but I made some observations.
> 
> So armed with my observations and advice from friends here I set out to collect a wardrobe of ankle boots for all occasions. (I'll warn you, they are all black. The basis of all of my outfits is black grey or navy so black is most versatile for me.) This week I added one more pair to my collection.
> 
> I previously had:
> 
> louboutin karlistrap- great with jeans ok with ankle pants a bit rugged and moto looking
> 
> View attachment 3801932
> 
> 
> YSL babies- perfect with the slightly cropped ankle pants that I love for a refined classic look,  ok with jeans or skirts. This style is the most popular in Paris.
> 
> View attachment 3801933
> 
> 
> Gianvito Rossi Finley- cute with skirts for a casual look and ok with jeans.
> 
> View attachment 3801934
> 
> 
> This week I aded aquatila Verona shoeties. A nice comfortable heel for skirts and dressy looks. The key is that they are cut low on the ankle so you can see the curve of the leg. Thanks to a tpf friend for teaching me this.
> 
> View attachment 3801935
> 
> 
> Im going to try to add one more pair of rubber soled  booties for really lousy weather.



Very nice! I especially like the Aquatalia booties. I have a pair of Aquatalias and I love them, they're pretty and comfy.


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne said:


> Very nice! I especially like the Aquatalia booties. I have a pair of Aquatalias and I love them, they're pretty and comfy.



That's good to hear. This is my first pair of aquatalia. I forgot to mention that I got them on ruelala for $239. I like the rubber soles and that they are waterproof.


----------



## Cordeliere

I like the toe shape on the aquatila.

Lately everywhere I look I see block heels and think of you.    You should definitely stock up this season while there are so many choices.   

I get the Pure Wow push email and enjoy it because it educates me on current trends.   Today's issue had an article on 2017 Ankle boot trends.  Timely topic    I don't know that it has anything to add to the conversation, but here it is anyway. 
https://www.purewow.com/fashion/ank..._campaign=24311&utm_content=Fashion_editorial

What I want to know is did you find a pair of OTK (over the knee) boots.   Is so, where are the pics?   I feel a bit guilty about some of my remarks when you first brought OTK boots up as a topic, but I didn't realize how they called to you as a style rather than a trend and how useful they would be in your climate.


----------



## prepster

Joannadyne said:


> I've been daydreaming about us all being neighbors, thanks to Pocketbook Pup. I can see us knocking on each other's door asking, not for a couple of eggs or a cup of flour, but "Can I borrow that scarf you just bought??" [emoji16]



Or a dry martini.  Is it possible to borrow a martini?


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> May I have 2nd dibs on Torquoise scarves?
> 
> 
> I would think I'd died and gone to heaven if my tpf "buds" and I lived in one neighborhood!!!
> 
> Hi All,
> Thanks for inviting me to this thread.  I have just now had the chance to read it.  DH and I drove 393 miles to spend the weekend in Wheeling, WV for his H.S. reunion.  We had a blast!  But.....driving back South again yesterday, surrounded by eclipse traffic, was totally exhausting and draining!!!  It will take me a few days to get up to speed again (a rapid shuffle).  Pocketpup, your post about not matching, but coordinating that scarf has given me much to ponder.  Thank you.  And thank you to those who dreamed up this thread!


So nice to see you here, bobkat! I see I'm going to have to invite everyone over to play with my scarves, maybe do some trades.....LOL. I love your bag collex. Did you happen to get a barenia pico today?


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Eye candy to share.   I just came back from the plant nursery.    Very excited to get the plants I have been looking for to go around the back fence by the pool.    As a gardener, I elected to do my own landscaping instead of taking the builders package.   But what grows in FL is very different from anywhere else I have lived, so it is hard to find things when I don't know their names.   These pictures came from the parking lot of my neighborhood grocer.  I was able to go the nursery and say I want "these" and they had them.   For the record, they are called "bridal wreath plumeria."   They are first cousins with the plumeria used to make leis.   Mine are only 3 feet tall, but they supposedly grow fast.
> 
> View attachment 3801829
> 
> View attachment 3801831


Oh dear, I barely know the names of my local plants. I would go crazy having to learn all new stuff. But you have some pretty shrubs, Cordy!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a non scarf fashion topic for us to get us going. As some of you know, last spring while in Paris I made it my mission to study the ankle boot habits of Parisian women. This involved many tedious hours sitting at cafes drinking wine trying to grab my phone quickly and get good spy shots. I failed miserably (maybe it was the wine) but I made some observations.
> 
> So armed with my observations and advice from friends here I set out to collect a wardrobe of ankle boots for all occasions. (I'll warn you, they are all black. The basis of all of my outfits is black grey or navy so black is most versatile for me.) This week I added one more pair to my collection.
> 
> I previously had:
> 
> louboutin karlistrap- great with jeans ok with ankle pants a bit rugged and moto looking
> 
> View attachment 3801932
> 
> 
> YSL babies- perfect with the slightly cropped ankle pants that I love for a refined classic look,  ok with jeans or skirts. This style is the most popular in Paris.
> 
> View attachment 3801933
> 
> 
> Gianvito Rossi Finley- cute with skirts for a casual look and ok with jeans.
> 
> View attachment 3801934
> 
> 
> This week I aded aquatila Verona shoeties. A nice comfortable heel for skirts and dressy looks. The key is that they are cut low on the ankle so you can see the curve of the leg. Thanks to a tpf friend for teaching me this.
> 
> View attachment 3801935
> 
> 
> Im going to try to add one more pair of rubber soled  booties for really lousy weather.


This is a great collection, and I love reading about how you use each pair.


----------



## EmileH

Yes dry martinis and bottles of wine would be passed around the neighborhood liberally. 

Cordy on genie's recommendation I did get SW midlands boots. I'll wear them with skirts that cover the tops. Don't feel badly. I was dead set against them too, but I decided to give them a try. I won't be showing any thigh or wearing them with jeans. I have my tall boot needs pretty well covered. I'll just replace things as I wear them out which I tend to do. Unless I get stuck in the jumping boots again and I'm forced to buy them. 

I added the cadrilla louboutin block heels and some chanel block heel sling backs to my comfortable work shoe collection. And another pair of louboutin simple pumps. I am rehoming any of my 4 inch heels. I just can't do it anymore. 

My next project is to concentrate on flats. Nicole is the queen of interesting flats in my mind. Maybe we can impose on her to show us some of her favorites? I know she's a busy working mom. She has already given me some great ideas. I think this will be my fall Europe shopping project. I'm going to London on the way to France so harrods shoe department here I come.


----------



## EmileH

These are the hot boots at Chanel for fall. I'll be skipping them. I can't imagine this midcalf height to be very flattering.


----------



## eagle1002us

Do people wear hats in New England or anywhere that it gets cold?   Like the nice felts shown in the fall at NM?  Or those overgrown socks that have inundated the hat market in the last year or so?   Or do people pretty much go without hats and use hooded coats? 

I have worn my hair pulled back, sometimes with a hair piece clamped on the back.   Regular hats with brims and crowns aren't big enough to acommodate any extra bulk.  (Altho since front of hair seems to be graying at an exponential rate compared with the back. I gave up for a while wearing any clip in hair till it gets to a uniform color).    I wear a Ferragamo light weight wool scarf as a head scarf.   This is boring but it works.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are the hot boots at Chanel for fall. I'll be skipping them. I can't imagine this midcalf height to be very flattering.
> 
> View attachment 3801982


Only on super long and skinny legs and with very short skirts. 

I'm in a good place with my OTK boots - so practical for extending my fall/spring wardrobe into winter. And finally found the ysl babies pumps with ankle strap - for fall/spring. I need to replace a couple of pairs of flat boots in black and brown and I will be set.

Eagle, hats, scarves, gloves - walking around the city, they are essential. I have a Mink hat with cute little ear flaps that I love!!


----------



## scarf1

Shoes... I HATE shoe shopping- almost as much as going to the dentist! I guess because I have such a hard time finding comfortable shoes. And style and comfortable shoes rarely align. I can't wear heels, so am looking forward to discussion of flats. I have been toying with the idea of flat booties. Not sure if I will be able to find comfortable ones, though. This is when I wished I lived in Hawaii all the time- I could just go barefoot, wear sandals or the occasional tennis shoes.


----------



## Cordeliere

You are all making me jealous.   I love jackets, hats, and gloves.    Totally impractical here, except for straw hats to block the sun, and no one here seems to wear them.  The sun is so brutal here.  Today I took an umbrella with me to the nursery (on a totally cloudless day) to protect me from the sun.  Yes, I am turning into an eccentric little old lady.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My next project is to concentrate on flats. Nicole is the queen of interesting flats in my mind. Maybe we can impose on her to show us some of her favorites? I know she's a busy working mom. She has already given me some great ideas. I think this will be my fall Europe shopping project. I'm going to London on the way to France so harrods shoe department here I come.



I want to see Nicole's flats.


----------



## Cordeliere

Because it rains so much here in the summer, not ruining shoes can be challenging.   Earlier this week I got excited about a Pure Wow article on waterproof shoes.    I thought this pair was spectacular.  Interestingly enough, same brand as pup's new booties.  

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/aquatal..._-1&siteId=tv2R4u9rImY-FvVOlFyvoVwIwa.zd2ybGQ


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Drag him shopping with a few times and make him sit in the husband chair.   Then he will appreciate packages.
> 
> I agree with everything you said about best offer.  I recently bought a CSGM from an individual seller who  started with a reasonable price and then lowered it.   I just went with BIN.  I think it is bad karma to squeeze people.   I am getting ready to sell a few things and I would be afraid my stuff wouldn't sell if I had just gouged someone.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha. Nicole's husband is a good shopping partner.
> 
> Nicole I don't have any BV. I have just started ordering two pairs and sending one back. Most of the stores can't handle exchanges so it's easier.
> 
> We could have a giant scarf and accessories lending library. I sense a theme for our retirement community.
> 
> I had the the most unique eclipse glasses. Our physicist had me use a mammogram film. [emoji23][emoji23]


Haha, yes Corde, PbP knows from another thread that my husband is more than willing to go shopping with me and sit in the husband chair.  I am the one who drags my feet!  Thanks for the tip about ordering two instead of trying to figure out the exchange situation.  I think that will be much easier.
I am dying laughing about the mammogram film for eclipse viewing!


----------



## bobkat1991

momasaurus said:


> So nice to see you here, bobkat! I see I'm going to have to invite everyone over to play with my scarves, maybe do some trades.....LOL. I love your bag collex. Did you happen to get a barenia pico today?


Not today, but about two weeks ago....picked up a mm from AFF with raison chevre handles (Barenia in fauve).


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> Geez, why bother with a best offer if all they're willing to accept is 1.5%? That's pretty ridiculous. On the other hand, I do like your system of asking their lowest acceptable price. That seems like a very polite and respectful way of negotiating. I sometimes have sent in a low offer but always preface it with a friendly, "My offer is not meant to be insulting but is more a reflection of what I can afford right now. I promise to give it a good home but understand if you can't part with it for this amount." So far, it's been OK. I had one person get mad at me but that's it.


I like the way that you phrase your message with the offer.  Very polite and sincere.


----------



## bobkat1991

Cordeliere said:


> Glad you are here.  You inspire me the way you H it up every time you get dressed, even if it is just around the house.
> 
> And by the way, invite anyone else to participate that you want to.


What a sweet thing to say, Cordeliere!  Thank you.  I have to wear all these lovely things somewhere!


----------



## bobkat1991

I had three gardenia bushes commit suicide once.  Just sayin'


----------



## EmileH

Scarf1 really? You hate shoe shopping? [emoji33] have you found any that are comfortable? I see you in ferragamos. Classic and lady like.

Eagle I'm terrible about hats. I hate them. I might like a nice cloche. I wonder how ridiculous the Hermes hat prices are. Scarves gloves coats and boots seem to be fine for me. If it's really cold I pull the scarf higher over my ears. But I live in the suburbs now so I'm not doing a lot of outside walking in bad weather. If people wear hats they mostly wear the knit kind around Boston. Not very stylish.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I do not recommend negotiating a Best Offer during an eclipse.  I got flustered watching the sky darken and then turning on tv and watching the real thing in S. Carolina, and I put in a higher BO than i intended.   I sent it before I could correct it.
> All that happened in the DC area was the sky darkening a bit altho I wasn't outside looking at the sun so maybe it was a bit more dramatic.


The first time I tried a best offer was this past Spring (obviously a novice), I entered in my offer and then I saw a warning message pop up "2 offers remaining!", I was like, "Oh my gosh, the seller already received 2 other offers, I didn't realize anyone else wanted this!" So I immediately went back in and put in a higher offer.  Of course the seller accepted immediately, because I didn't realize the warning message meant that I had the chance to continue negotiating with the seller for two more offers if they declined my first one.  So I had just outbid myself!


----------



## EmileH

Cordie I like the shoes. Very nice.

Bobkat please share photos of your bags when you can. Really? Are gardenias difficult to keep alive? They are so pretty.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> The first time I tried a best offer was this past Sprint (obviously a novice), I entered in my offer and then I saw a warning message pop up "2 offers remaining!", I was like, "Oh my gosh, the seller already received 2 other offers, I didn't realize anyone else wanted this!" So I immediately went back in and put in a higher offer.  Of course the seller accepted immediately, because I didn't realize the warning message meant that I had the chance to continue negotiating with the seller for two more offers if they declined my first one.  So I had just outbid myself!



Ok I totally misunderstood that message the first time too. I was just too dumb to know how to outbid myself so I didn't go that far. [emoji849]


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Random thought: I wish someone would invent a shower cap for the face. I need to take a shower before heading in to work but my makeup from this morning is perfect! Wahhh!



I looked with google shopping and on amazon, and this is the best I could come up with.   

https://www.amazon.com/Song-Outdoor...d=1503363003&sr=8-34&keywords=adult+rain++hat

You are right.  There is a need for a shower cap for the face.   To much effort in doing perfect makeup to waste it.  Money making opportunity?

I started wondering, do you put on perfect makeup and then go to the gym?   If so, I feel inferior and demoralized.  I can hardly get on makeup for date with DH.   You must help those of us who are makeup challenged.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a non scarf fashion topic for us to get us going. As some of you know, last spring while in Paris I made it my mission to study the ankle boot habits of Parisian women. This involved many tedious hours sitting at cafes drinking wine trying to grab my phone quickly and get good spy shots. I failed miserably (maybe it was the wine) but I made some observations.
> 
> So armed with my observations and advice from friends here I set out to collect a wardrobe of ankle boots for all occasions. (I'll warn you, they are all black. The basis of all of my outfits is black grey or navy so black is most versatile for me.) This week I added one more pair to my collection.
> 
> I previously had:
> 
> louboutin karlistrap- great with jeans ok with ankle pants a bit rugged and moto looking
> 
> View attachment 3801932
> 
> 
> YSL babies- perfect with the slightly cropped ankle pants that I love for a refined classic look,  ok with jeans or skirts. This style is the most popular in Paris.
> 
> View attachment 3801933
> 
> 
> Gianvito Rossi Finley- cute with skirts for a casual look and ok with jeans.
> 
> View attachment 3801934
> 
> 
> This week I aded aquatila Verona shoeties. A nice comfortable heel for skirts and dressy looks. The key is that they are cut low on the ankle so you can see the curve of the leg. Thanks to a tpf friend for teaching me this.
> 
> View attachment 3801935
> 
> 
> Im going to try to add one more pair of rubber soled  booties for really lousy weather.


You have such a fantastic boot collection, and you have presented good guidelines here.  I have been thinking about boots lately as well, after being advised that ankle boots with a stocking can be a good pairing for a skirt.  I was flummoxed at first, because that seemed to "chop the leg" up twice.  Then I realized that it has to be a very slim profile, without too much going on, and as you explained so well "cut low on the ankle so that you can see the curve of the leg".  For me (short with short legs), it also needs to fit quite tight around the ankle if the top comes just above the ankle, otherwise at the ankle or just below is best.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> You have such a fantastic boot collection, and you have presented good guidelines here.  I have been thinking about boots lately as well, after being advised that ankle boots with a stocking can be a good pairing for a skirt.  I was flummoxed at first, because that seemed to "chop the leg" up twice.  Then I realized that it has to be a very slim profile, without too much going on, and as you explained so well "cut low on the ankle so that you can see the curve of the leg".  For me (short with short legs), it also needs to fit quite tight around the ankle if the top comes just above the ankle, otherwise at the ankle or just below is best.



Yes agree. My lace up booties work well with skirts because they are tight to the ankle. It's easier to wear the ankle boots with A line or fuller skirt shapes. It's very difficult to pull off with a pencil skirt. A shorter skirt also helps because you see more of the curve of the leg at the knee.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes dry martinis and bottles of wine would be passed around the neighborhood liberally.
> 
> Cordy on genie's recommendation I did get SW midlands boots. I'll wear them with skirts that cover the tops. Don't feel badly. I was dead set against them too, but I decided to give them a try. I won't be showing any thigh or wearing them with jeans. I have my tall boot needs pretty well covered. I'll just replace things as I wear them out which I tend to do. Unless I get stuck in the jumping boots again and I'm forced to buy them.
> 
> I added the cadrilla louboutin block heels and some chanel block heel sling backs to my comfortable work shoe collection. And another pair of louboutin simple pumps. I am rehoming any of my 4 inch heels. I just can't do it anymore.
> 
> My next project is to concentrate on flats. Nicole is the queen of interesting flats in my mind. Maybe we can impose on her to show us some of her favorites? I know she's a busy working mom. She has already given me some great ideas. I think this will be my fall Europe shopping project. I'm going to London on the way to France so harrods shoe department here I come.


Wow, that's an unexpected shout out, I feel a little tingle down my spine   I can certainly post some of my flats once the troupe is sleeping for the night (papa first, then Omar, then tPF, and only then...bed for me)
I only have a flats game because I am an elastic waist skirt, stretchy top and flats kind of woman (comfort first!) and just so lucky that nice brands make comfortable clothes and shoes so that I don't have to follow the athlete-leisure trend haha!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are the hot boots at Chanel for fall. I'll be skipping them. I can't imagine this midcalf height to be very flattering.
> 
> View attachment 3801982



Shhhhhhh.  Don't tell.  (They are the absolute worst)!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I totally misunderstood that message the first time too. I was just too dumb to know how to outbid myself so I didn't go that far. [emoji849]


So glad I am not the only one!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, that's an unexpected shout out, I feel a little tingle down my spine   I can certainly post some of my flats once the troupe is sleeping for the night (papa first, then Omar, then tPF, and only then...bed for me)
> I only have a flats game because I am an elastic waist skirt, stretchy top and flats kind of woman (comfort first!) and just so lucky that nice brands make comfortable clothes and shoes so that I don't have to follow the athlete-leisure trend haha!



Woohoo! We would love to see your flats. No pressure. It doesn't have to be tonight.

You have to be comfortable and agile. You have to keep up with your sweet little Omar.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> I looked with google shopping and on amazon, and this is the best I could come up with.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Song-Outdoor...d=1503363003&sr=8-34&keywords=adult+rain++hat
> 
> You are right.  There is a need for a shower cap for the face.   To much effort in doing perfect makeup to waste it.  Money making opportunity?
> 
> I started wondering, do you put on perfect makeup and then go to the gym?   If so, I feel inferior and demoralized.  I can hardly get on makeup for date with DH.   You must help those of us who are makeup challenged.


That is so funny!  I was just thinking that yesterday!  I wanted to take a shower while I had time in the afternoon but didn't want to have to put on makeup again to go out later, so I was thinking there needed to be a shower cap for the face.  I tried to just wash my hair without getting my face wet, but it is completely impossible!  Luckily my makeup routine is pretty minimal so I got over it.


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> I looked with google shopping and on amazon, and this is the best I could come up with.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Song-Outdoor...d=1503363003&sr=8-34&keywords=adult+rain++hat
> 
> You are right.  There is a need for a shower cap for the face.   To much effort in doing perfect makeup to waste it.  Money making opportunity?
> 
> I started wondering, do you put on perfect makeup and then go to the gym?   If so, I feel inferior and demoralized.  I can hardly get on makeup for date with DH.   You must help those of us who are makeup challenged.



Yes, I have a great solution: As a lazy bum, I don't go to the gym. Problem solved! [emoji23] (Actually in my younger, gym-going days, I would just do light eyes, meaning brows and eyeliner, plus lipstick of some kind. I look a bit like the undead without any makeup.) 



nicole0612 said:


> That is so funny!  I was just thinking that yesterday!  I wanted to take a shower while I had time in the afternoon but didn't want to have to put on makeup again to go out later, so I was thinking there needed to be a shower cap for the face.  I tried to just wash my hair without getting my face wet, but it is completely impossible!  Luckily my makeup routine is pretty minimal so I got over it.



Yes, I think there is a money making opportunity here! I've given some thought to the design. It should be a visor so you can wash all your hair. The brim of the visor should point up, kind of like those collars that vets use so dogs and cats can't lick their incisions. And there should be a thin clear plastic attached to the visor to protect your face from water droplets. 

I did find this on Amazon which is kind of does what I'd like but isn't quite it: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B071...503366608&sr=8-1&keywords=shower+cap+for+face 

Orrrrr, you can be super duper careful and achieve success, as I did today! Woo hoo! [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Yes, I think there is a money making opportunity here! I've given some thought to the design. It should be a visor so you can wash all your hair. *The brim of the visor should point up, kind of like those collars that vets use so dogs and cats can't lick their incisions. And there should be a thin clear plastic attached to the visor to protect your face from water droplets. *



Laughing out loud, but love it.

And I am relieved that you are not super woman,


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> Do you just collect them or do you wear them?  Is it about the bottle?   Tell us about this niche



Oh yes, I wear them. 
All formulas changed after 2000. And I like the REAL Mitsouko, Opium, Clandestine etc. Old original Guerlains are amazing. Guet Apens/Attrape Coeur is one of my favourites. I do buy new niche as well, but only use those old classics in their pre-reformulation versions. The new Opium that I decided to try ended up as a toilet  refresher, it smells too chemical to me and has little to do with the original smell.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh yes, I wear them.
> All formulas changed after 2000. And I like the REAL Mitsouko, Opium, Clandestine etc. Old original Guerlains are amazing. Guet Apens/Attrape Coeur is one of my favourites. I do buy new niche as well, but only use those old classics in their pre-reformulation versions. The new Opium that I decided to try ended up as a toilet  refresher, it smells too chemical to me and has little to do with the original smell.



You must have a very talented nose.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Scarf1 really? You hate shoe shopping? [emoji33] have you found any that are comfortable? I see you in ferragamos. Classic and lady like.
> 
> Eagle I'm terrible about hats. I hate them. I might like a nice cloche. I wonder how ridiculous the Hermes hat prices are. Scarves gloves coats and boots seem to be fine for me. If it's really cold I pull the scarf higher over my ears. But I live in the suburbs now so I'm not doing a lot of outside walking in bad weather. If people wear hats they mostly wear the knit kind around Boston. Not very stylish.


Haha, I did actually have some ferragamo flats many years ago- but in the end they were not so comfortable. I do have wide feet but narrow ankles. I now wear unfashionable but comfortable shoes. Old-lady like, LOL!


----------



## Pirula

Beautiful bag Corde, and great thread idea!  Too tired now for more detail but I just put nine boxes of stuff for the Veterans to pick up tomorrow.  7 weeks of culling and organizing.  Recyclers and garbage men hate me.  [emoji23].  Animal shelter, book fairs, and Veterans love me.  It feels soooo good.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might have made a scarf break through today. I have been torn about this Fleurs d'indiennes. Cordie suggested looking at how Mai tai wears hers. So today instead of trying to get all matchy matchy with the orange and pink I just wore it with navy and white and picked up the blue and green colors with my Colvert bag. I like it this way. It seems more elegant.
> 
> View attachment 3801394
> View attachment 3801395
> 
> 
> When I choose my scarves first and build my outfits around them or when I decide that I need say a periwinkle dress to go with the periwinkle in a certain scarf I end up with so so outfits. And wasted money. I think I should stick to my current wardrobe base of navy black and grey with a bit of camel beige ivory and white thrown in and just try to throw on the scarf with complementary neutrals rather than matching colors. It yields the more sophisticated look that I seek. And I should stop buying things just to try to match a scarf.
> 
> On a side note for the first time I had to go to the spare closet where I have my clothing purgatory. I needed a crisp white tee. I really do think that different tee shirts are crucial for different outfits. I have crisp fitted ones that I iron for professional work looks during the summer. And then slouchy or casual looking ones that dress down a chanel jacket with jeans. And sometimes shorter is better, but sometimes you want one to cover your bum. So I might not feel so badly about the tee shirts. The ones I probably don't need are the colorful ones that I bought to match scarves. I'm going to repurpose them to wear over my exercise wear.



That a super elegant lady. I have nothing to complain.  [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I hope it was a reputable authenticator.   I am dubious about the in house authenticators that some of the places have like the Vestiaire Collection.



Moma and Corde it's indeed a refutable firm. Here lots of us know about her online store.


----------



## cremel

Gee!!! What a hot thread. Can barely keep up. I opened up the little icon on my iPhone and was happily replying but only realized that after the first few responses that I was still on page 4!! [emoji23][emoji23]I need to read more before replying.


----------



## Pirula

Sigh....  my 16 year old just got home, one minute before summer curfew [emoji1303], and crashed into the Veterans' boxes.  Two of them are smithereens.  No martini glasses or big vase from Cairo for them.   Honestly....  [emoji849]


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> That is so funny!  I was just thinking that yesterday!  I wanted to take a shower while I had time in the afternoon but didn't want to have to put on makeup again to go out later, so I was thinking there needed to be a shower cap for the face.  I tried to just wash my hair without getting my face wet, but it is completely impossible!  Luckily my makeup routine is pretty minimal so I got over it.



Wa ha ha ha !! Corde! That looks more like a robbery mask than a hat. [emoji23][emoji23]this reminds me of one of a kind of swimming suit.


----------



## cremel

Scarf, I didn't get to take photos for the eclipse. Borrowing a few photos from my friends.


----------



## Sandi.el

We only had 86% coverage here.


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> Yes, I have a great solution: As a lazy bum, I don't go to the gym. Problem solved! [emoji23] (Actually in my younger, gym-going days, I would just do light eyes, meaning brows and eyeliner, plus lipstick of some kind. I look a bit like the undead without any makeup.)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think there is a money making opportunity here! I've given some thought to the design. It should be a visor so you can wash all your hair. The brim of the visor should point up, kind of like those collars that vets use so dogs and cats can't lick their incisions. And there should be a thin clear plastic attached to the visor to protect your face from water droplets.
> 
> I did find this on Amazon which is kind of does what I'd like but isn't quite it: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B071...503366608&sr=8-1&keywords=shower+cap+for+face
> 
> Orrrrr, you can be super duper careful and achieve success, as I did today! Woo hoo! [emoji23]
> View attachment 3802030





Cordeliere said:


> Laughing out loud, but love it.
> 
> And I am relieved that you are not super woman,



I was laughing so hard at the idea, and then I realized that I have this in my very own house!  When you were describing the upside down cone shape, like for an injured animal suddenly a bell went off in my head!  They make the same thing for giving newborns a shower, because they don't understand the need to close their eyes during a bath/shower yet. I am so shocked that I have not been using this for myself


----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> Haha, I did actually have some ferragamo flats many years ago- but in the end they were not so comfortable. I do have wide feet but narrow ankles. I now wear unfashionable but comfortable shoes. Old-lady like, LOL!



I have a bunch of comfortable but old-lady flats and wedges as well. Somewhat disguised orthopedic shoes!


----------



## nicole0612

Pirula said:


> Beautiful bag Corde, and great thread idea!  Too tired now for more detail but I just put nine boxes of stuff for the Veterans to pick up tomorrow.  7 weeks of culling and organizing.  Recyclers and garbage men hate me.  [emoji23].  Animal shelter, book fairs, and Veterans love me.  It feels soooo good.


Well done! This is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## nicole0612

Pirula said:


> Sigh....  my 16 year old just got home, one minute before summer curfew [emoji1303], and crashed into the Veterans' boxes.  Two of them are smithereens.  No martini glasses or big vase from Cairo for them.   Honestly....  [emoji849]


Oh no....


----------



## nicole0612

It is after midnight here, so the boys are finally asleep.


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> It is after midnight here, so the boys are finally asleep.



It's my favorite time of the day. [emoji7]


----------



## nicole0612

Haha finally the chance to sit down and relax for the mamas!


----------



## cremel

I would like to share a little something that I have been trying lately. See attached. It offers excellent moisture lasts long. I could still feel the moist when I wake up in the morning. 




And here is something for you Nicole. It's excellent for mosquito bites or scratches for your young kids.


----------



## cremel

Nicole and other night owls I am going to retire now.  

Good night all.  

(New Orchid for my office)


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> I would like to share a little something that I have been trying lately. See attached. It offers excellent moisture lasts long. I could still feel the moist when I wake up in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 3802202
> 
> 
> And here is something for you Nicole. It's excellent for mosquito bites or scratches for your young kids.
> View attachment 3802206



Thank you for the tips cremel! Goodnight 

I am battling tPF to try to post photos. My app is still glitchy and it is difficult to do from the desktop site on my phone (and I am intimidated by the many-step process from a real desktop).


----------



## nicole0612

I will use this chance to take photos of some of my flats. These are my most worn non-orthopedic options 

Jimmy Choo sparkle flats

Jimmy Choo suede

Valentino caged flats (some kind of reptile)

Ferragamo patent bronze

Ferragamo tortoise

Chanel slingbacks

Chanel charms loafers

Manolo Blahnik Hangisi aqua blue

Nicholas Kirkwood light gold Beya

I keep getting some error messages so let me see if these are actually posting


----------



## nicole0612

Oh dear! Well, close enough! Sorry the photos are all out of order for some reason. I am not too good at posting multiple photos (obviously!). 
Just imagine a few more pairs of basic Chanel ballet flats and a few more pairs of Ferragamo vara/varina flats and that's the gist of it!
I am so glad that bronze and light gold are in style, they are so versatile and match more than other options that might not be quite right for a certain outfit (I do not miss trying to decide on which shoe matches best; white vs cream vs beige vs brown etc). Then getting sick of it and just changing my clothes so I can wear black shoes...again! Bring on the bronze!!


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> Sigh....  my 16 year old just got home, one minute before summer curfew [emoji1303], and crashed into the Veterans' boxes.  Two of them are smithereens.  No martini glasses or big vase from Cairo for them.   Honestly....  [emoji849]


As my kids would say, "but I made curfew! What are you mad about?"


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh yes, I wear them.
> All formulas changed after 2000. And I like the REAL Mitsouko, Opium, Clandestine etc. Old original Guerlains are amazing. Guet Apens/Attrape Coeur is one of my favourites. I do buy new niche as well, but only use those old classics in their pre-reformulation versions. The new Opium that I decided to try ended up as a toilet  refresher, it smells too chemical to me and has little to do with the original smell.


So interesting! Why did formulas change? New regulations, or what?


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3802215
> View attachment 3802214
> View attachment 3802213
> View attachment 3802212
> View attachment 3802209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will use this chance to take photos of some of my flats. These are my most worn non-orthopedic options
> 
> Jimmy Choo sparkle flats
> 
> Jimmy Choo suede
> 
> Valentino caged flats (some kind of reptile)
> 
> Ferragamo patent bronze
> 
> Ferragamo tortoise
> 
> Chanel slingbacks
> 
> Chanel charms loafers
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi aqua blue
> 
> Nicholas Kirkwood light gold Beya
> 
> I keep getting some error messages so let me see if these are actually posting
> View attachment 3802200
> View attachment 3802201
> View attachment 3802203
> View attachment 3802205


Ooooh, I love both the Jimmy Choos, and the Chanel slingbacks. I need me some. This is a nice collection that covers many bases!


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh yes, I wear them.
> All formulas changed after 2000. And I like the REAL Mitsouko, Opium, Clandestine etc. Old original Guerlains are amazing. Guet Apens/Attrape Coeur is one of my favourites. I do buy new niche as well, but only use those old classics in their pre-reformulation versions. The new Opium that I decided to try ended up as a toilet  refresher, it smells too chemical to me and has little to do with the original smell.



Which are your favorites?


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> I was laughing so hard at the idea, and then I realized that I have this in my very own house!  When you were describing the upside down cone shape, like for an injured animal suddenly a bell went off in my head!  They make the same thing for giving newborns a shower, because they don't understand the need to close their eyes during a bath/shower yet. I am so shocked that I have not been using this for myself



The accessory everyone lusts for.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> just put nine boxes of stuff for the Veterans to pick up tomorrow.  7 weeks of culling and organizing.  Recyclers and garbage men hate me.  [emoji23].  Animal shelter, book fairs, and Veterans love me.  It feels soooo good.





Pirula said:


> Sigh....  my 16 year old just got home, one minute before summer curfew [emoji1303], and crashed into the Veterans' boxes.  Two of them are smithereens.  No martini glasses or big vase from Cairo for them.   Honestly....  [emoji849]



Very happy to have you drop in and post.   Laughing at the mishap.   Was your 16 yo indignant that you had set a trap for him or her?


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> I would like to share a little something that I have been trying lately. See attached. It offers excellent moisture lasts long. I could still feel the moist when I wake up in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 3802202
> 
> 
> And here is something for you Nicole. It's excellent for mosquito bites or scratches for your young kids.
> View attachment 3802206



Tell us more about the moisturizer.  I am on the verge of getting old lady lips, so I have a great interest in moisturizers currently.   But I want my skin to feel natural.

The bathing hat pic is a hoot.   It is good to wake up to laughs and eye candy.


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3802215
> View attachment 3802214
> View attachment 3802213
> View attachment 3802212
> View attachment 3802209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will use this chance to take photos of some of my flats. These are my most worn non-orthopedic options
> 
> Jimmy Choo sparkle flats
> 
> Jimmy Choo suede
> 
> Valentino caged flats (some kind of reptile)
> 
> Ferragamo patent bronze
> 
> Ferragamo tortoise
> 
> Chanel slingbacks
> 
> Chanel charms loafers
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Hangisi aqua blue
> 
> Nicholas Kirkwood light gold Beya
> 
> I keep getting some error messages so let me see if these are actually posting
> View attachment 3802200
> View attachment 3802201
> View attachment 3802203
> View attachment 3802205



What an amazing and diverse collection you have!!!  You have every possible look covered.   You either put a lot of thought into this or lucked into the perfect collection.   Which ones do you find most useful and why?


----------



## Cordeliere

Sandi.el said:


> We only had 86% coverage here.



Welcome Sandi.   What state are you in?   Here in FL, the light took on a weird quality but it wasn't dark.   I saw an eclipse about 20 years that was much more impressive for me.


----------



## EmileH

Cremel the orchid is so beautiful. Thanks for sharing the photo. I feel like I get to enjoy it without worrying about taking care of it myself. 

Is the moisturizer for face or body? I love l'occitane body products but I have never used the facial products for fear that there might be too many scents and irritants.


----------



## Pirula

Pretty shoes Nicole!!  And thanks!  Yes it feels great to have everything I own out where I can see it.  The library took 4 solid days of work.   The boxes in the attic were there for years because we gutted the house as soon as we moved and needed them out of the way.  Except for a few items I missed, they were mostly forgotten after that, which says a lot about why keep the stuff.

Next project will be toys.  That's a tough one, I'm so sentimental.  But I will have to be ruthless again.  Planning that for the Fall.  Anyone else have trouble divesting of their kid's toys?  Once toys are gone, attic will be empty.

Yes of course, The Boy countered with "How was I supposed to see that?"  Ummm, I dunno with your EYES???   And " You told me like 12 hours ago not to park in the driveway!  How was I supposed to remember that?"  

Needless to say, he had to clean it all up and reorganize what was left, which is still most of the donation, but still.

He's very good about curfew.  He knows it's one strike you're out.


----------



## EmileH

Oh Nicole you have the most interesting flats collection. I like that the ferragamos are interesting colors and textures. I think it makes them more interesting and contemporary. And yes the metallics are so nice as neutrals without being boring. I'll have to remember that. Which color chanel flats do you have? Any advice on which flats are most comfortable and how you pair them with different outfits? Don't you have some louboutin flats as well? 

I have several issues with flats: some rub at the back of my heel and give me blisters. Footpetals heavenly heels sometimes work for that but not always.  I can't have too much toe cleavage in the front of a flat or it rubs in just the wrong spot. I had to get rid of a beautiful pair of black quilted manolos for that reason. I have some ideas of what to look for. I'll try to post later.


----------



## Pirula

cremel said:


> I would like to share a little something that I have been trying lately. See attached. It offers excellent moisture lasts long. I could still feel the moist when I wake up in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 3802202
> 
> 
> And here is something for you Nicole. It's excellent for mosquito bites or scratches for your young kids.
> View attachment 3802206



Nice!  Is it face or body creme?  I'm very satisfied with the Environ face regimen I've been on for about three years now, but am always on the lookout for a rich body creme.  Dry skin sucks.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> Yes it feels great to have everything I own out where I can see it.  The library took 4 solid days of work.
> 
> *Yes of course, The Boy countered with "How was I supposed to see that?"  Ummm, I dunno with your EYES???   And " You told me like 12 hours ago not to park in the driveway!  How was I supposed to remember that?"  *



Good chuckle.   I wish there was a way to insert an emoji at the bottom of people's posts.   A "like" is just not good enough, but I am starting to get tired of hearing myself comment on everyone's wonderful posts.

The thing I love about TPF ladies is that everyone is so inspirational.   Great purging P.


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Nice!  Is it face or body creme?  I'm very satisfied with the Environ face regimen I've been on for about three years now, but am always on the lookout for a rich body creme.  Dry skin sucks.



Another environ fan here as you know.

Sorry about your boxes. I'm sure the veterans will still be happy with your donation.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> To get the ball rolling, I am going to share my newest joy.   I had been eying her for a long time trying to decide if she was awesome or just plain goofy.   Pocketbook Pup and Momasaurus pronounced her to be awesome and gave me the nudge I needed to hit “buy it now”.
> 
> 
> Neither the seller nor Bababebi knows the name of her model.   Bababebi thinks she may have only been sold in Japan.  She is a 2002 model in Raisin box.  She looks like a skinny precursor to the Toolbox. She is a little narrower and a little taller than a 28 Kelly.  My favorite thing about her is the closure mechanism as it is minimalist modern.
> 
> 
> I am accepting naming suggestions for her.   Preferably something that sounds faintly Japanese.
> View attachment 3800863
> 
> View attachment 3800864
> 
> View attachment 3800865


Corde, I came across your thread the other day but didn't have the chance to post. I wanted to tell you that your raisin box is just fabulous. Such a beautiful color and leather combo and in great condition . And it even comes with a strap! Enjoy!


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Another environ fan here as you know.
> 
> Sorry about your boxes. I'm sure the veterans will still be happy with your donation.



I hope so.  I feel terrible because everything was packed neatly and now it's a bit of a mess.  Ah well, accidents happen.

Yes Environ is great isn't it?  I can't part with my Clarins cleanser & toner that I've used since I was 19.  But otherwise it's Environ to the rescue!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Corde, I came across your thread the other day but didn't have the chance to post. I wanted to tell you that your raisin box is just fabulous. Such a beautiful color and leather combo and in great condition . And it even comes with a strap! Enjoy!



So glad you found the thread. We were trying to remember everyone to invite them. Spread the word if we forgot anyone. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Tell us more about the moisturizer.  I am on the verge of getting old lady lips, so I have a great interest in moisturizers currently.   But I want my skin to feel natural.
> 
> The bathing hat pic is a hoot.   It is good to wake up to laughs and eye candy.



Organic coconut oil  Massage in well until it's all soaked in (surprisingly it absorbs well). Very good for healing too.


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> Organic coconut oil  Massage in well until it's all soaked in (surprisingly it absorbs well). Very good for healing too.



I will have to remember this in winter. Thank you!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

scarf1 said:


> Events have me on a bit of a downsizing mood at the moment.
> Question- I have a top New with tags that I have never worn. Just logged into my Nordstrom account and found I bought in April 2016.  It looks like maybe I can actually return to Nordies. But should I? It has been more than a year.


Hi scarf, I don't see why not.
Another way to look at it is to give someone else the opportunity of owning it who thought that it was long gone.
How often have we all been late to the party so to speak and wished we could have gotten our hands on something.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi guys! I'm popping in quickly. I'll catch up and contribute later. I just wanted to say how excited I am for this thread. Im branching out into different brands so I love that there is s place for us to discuss fashion that isn't brand specific. My latest obsession is Alexander McQueen but more on that later...


Fellow McQueen lover here too PPup!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Genie27 said:


> I will post my outfits here!!! Since I don't always wear Chanel or H, but still like to show my outfit and look for tips, this is a perfect general thread.
> 
> I have a question - I had bid on an item on eBay, and was the only bid until the last five seconds when there were 2 new bidders, one of whom won the bid. I wasn't crazy desperate about the item, so no big deal, but I am wondering about these last second bids. I would have gone up a few bucks if I'd known they were going to sweep in at the end.
> 
> Is there some ebay magic I don't know about?


Hey Genie, Someone may have already answered this as I am reading forward, but in case not I believe there is at least one eBay tool or something which bids in the closing seconds automatically on your behalf, the one I know of was known as "Bidnapper" I believe. I presume it is still around and there are probably others now.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So glad you found the thread. We were trying to remember everyone to invite them. Spread the word if we forgot anyone. Everyone is welcome.


Thanks PbP! Me too. Great thread! I've been very busy with work so haven't participated in awhile. Hopefully will soon ease up a bit. Promotion = more work + less play


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might have made a scarf break through today. I have been torn about this Fleurs d'indiennes. Cordie suggested looking at how Mai tai wears hers. So today instead of trying to get all matchy matchy with the orange and pink I just wore it with navy and white and picked up the blue and green colors with my Colvert bag. I like it this way. It seems more elegant.
> 
> View attachment 3801394
> View attachment 3801395
> 
> 
> When I choose my scarves first and build my outfits around them or when I decide that I need say a periwinkle dress to go with the periwinkle in a certain scarf I end up with so so outfits. And wasted money. I think I should stick to my current wardrobe base of navy black and grey with a bit of camel beige ivory and white thrown in and just try to throw on the scarf with complementary neutrals rather than matching colors. It yields the more sophisticated look that I seek. And I should stop buying things just to try to match a scarf.
> 
> On a side note for the first time I had to go to the spare closet where I have my clothing purgatory. I needed a crisp white tee. I really do think that different tee shirts are crucial for different outfits. I have crisp fitted ones that I iron for professional work looks during the summer. And then slouchy or casual looking ones that dress down a chanel jacket with jeans. And sometimes shorter is better, but sometimes you want one to cover your bum. So I might not feel so badly about the tee shirts. The ones I probably don't need are the colorful ones that I bought to match scarves. I'm going to repurpose them to wear over my exercise wear.


As always I love your looks, Ppup.
If I may share my scarf philosophy, it is this.
I preface this with I have a fairly modest H scarf selection, only 2 90's and around 6 CSGM's, but quite a few LV shawl and leopards.
I use my scarf to pick up my bag colours predominately.
I generally wear black, navy or grey in both jeans and jackets, with either black or white tops so quite boring really.
My bags are also quite neutral, but if they are not a black colour, I like to match the scarf to the bag to show that I meant to wear a coloured bag, rather than just picking any old thing up.
I also quite like to wear a matching belt strap to further emphasise the colour choice, however I only wear a belt if I have something tucked in.
I therefore make my scarf purchasing choices to match my bags which enables me to limit the quantity which is always good for a bank balance perspective.


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> Corde, I came across your thread the other day but didn't have the chance to post. I wanted to tell you that your raisin box is just fabulous. Such a beautiful color and leather combo and in great condition . And it even comes with a strap! Enjoy!



Thrilled you found the thread and joined us.       Thank you about the bag.   I feel very lucky.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

scarf1 said:


> 6 years ago I had to clean out my parents house- they had lived there for 50 years, so you can imagine. A few weeks ago, MIL, gave 95 moved from her house of 50+ years into a retirement community. My DH only wanted  1-2 things from the house- Luckily my 2 nieces took a lot of things.  I could see it pained MIL that there were things no one wanted.  Then a week ago, a college friend who is my age suddenly and unexpectedly died, which has me pondering my own mortality, and even more determined to enjoy whatever time I have left on this planet.  ( sorry the reason is a bit of downer).
> 
> Eclipse- mania : we have several friends who have traveled to Oregon or Montana for the eclipse. My DH hates crowds, so that was so not happening.  It is supposed to be 75% eclipse here. Just planning to use a colander as a pin hole. That is, IF the clouds lift in time.  There is still the NASA tv, lol!
> 
> PBP- love how you paired the fleurs I scarf with navy. Glad you were able to make this scarf work for you.


Hey scarf, I have been there too on both aspects in the last few years and completely understand your thinking.
I still have my Mother's bungalow to clear, and that has been over 2 years ago, as I have been unable to face it as it was unexpected.
Decluttering etc is hard to do but I hope a rewarding experience.
I am sure all over here will support you in your endeavour if you need it.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha. Nicole's husband is a good shopping partner.
> 
> Nicole I don't have any BV. I have just started ordering two pairs and sending one back. Most of the stores can't handle exchanges so it's easier.
> 
> We could have a giant scarf and accessories lending library. I sense a theme for our retirement community.
> 
> I had the the most unique eclipse glasses. Our physicist had me use a mammogram film. [emoji23][emoji23]


That's a great idea Ppup, can we have an international community pretty please.
Love the film for the eclipse.
When we had one a few years ago DH and I looked at it through a welding mask, seemed to do the trick and didn't seem to be dangerous to the eye's.


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> I preface this with I have a fairly modest H scarf selection, only 2 90's and around 6 CSGM's, but quite a few LV shawl and leopards.
> My bags are also quite neutral, but if they are not a black colour, I like to match the scarf to the bag to show that I meant to wear a coloured bag, rather than just picking any old thing up.



6 CSGMs is not modest.   What do you have?   I have 2 and would like more, but can't figure out what I would want.    Because I live in a hot climate, I can't do the around the neck ties.   I can only do the open over the shoulders drape on a cooler evening outside.   Therefore the pattern has to look really good opened up.    In my situation, it also need to have a  color palette that would not totally dominate the outfit so that it doesn't look like I am wearing the same outfit no matter what I wear it with.  I have one black and white in mind that shall remain nameless until I own it.    Feel free to show us pics of yours and tell us how you selected them.

Am I correct in remembering you are in the UK?   Black seems fitting there.  I don't mean that in a bad way.  It just seems right for the overcast days and the historical formality that is a part of the culture.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I bought a new barenia grand loop pendant recently. That's all. [emoji12]


Ooooohh Barenia do show please, I dream of Barenia.......


----------



## CapriTrotteur

bobkat1991 said:


> May I have 2nd dibs on Torquoise scarves?
> 
> 
> I would think I'd died and gone to heaven if my tpf "buds" and I lived in one neighborhood!!!
> 
> Hi All,
> Thanks for inviting me to this thread.  I have just now had the chance to read it.  DH and I drove 393 miles to spend the weekend in Wheeling, WV for his H.S. reunion.  We had a blast!  But.....driving back South again yesterday, surrounded by eclipse traffic, was totally exhausting and draining!!!  It will take me a few days to get up to speed again (a rapid shuffle).  Pocketpup, your post about not matching, but coordinating that scarf has given me much to ponder.  Thank you.  And thank you to those who dreamed up this thread!


Hi bobkat looking forward to seeing some of your lovely bag posts over here, your beautiful smile always brightens my day.


----------



## scarf1

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hey scarf, I have been there too on both aspects in the last few years and completely understand your thinking.
> I still have my Mother's bungalow to clear, and that has been over 2 years ago, as I have been unable to face it as it was unexpected.
> Decluttering etc is hard to do but I hope a rewarding experience.
> I am sure all over here will support you in your endeavour if you need it.


[/QUOTE]
Thanks for your kind Thoughts!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> To get the ball rolling, I am going to share my newest joy.   I had been eying her for a long time trying to decide if she was awesome or just plain goofy.   Pocketbook Pup and Momasaurus pronounced her to be awesome and gave me the nudge I needed to hit “buy it now”.
> 
> 
> Neither the seller nor Bababebi knows the name of her model.   Bababebi thinks she may have only been sold in Japan.  She is a 2002 model in Raisin box.  She looks like a skinny precursor to the Toolbox. She is a little narrower and a little taller than a 28 Kelly.  My favorite thing about her is the closure mechanism as it is minimalist modern.
> 
> 
> I am accepting naming suggestions for her.   Preferably something that sounds faintly Japanese.
> View attachment 3800863
> 
> View attachment 3800864
> 
> View attachment 3800865



How about Shojo (young girl) - perhaps this is a younger version of the Toolbox?
Or Sumika for Sumika Yamamoto who garnered unprecedented popular support for  her manga story _Berusaiyu no bara_ (ベルサイユのばら, _The Rose of Versailles? _

She is a lovely bag!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Because it rains so much here in the summer, not ruining shoes can be challenging.   Earlier this week I got excited about a Pure Wow article on waterproof shoes.    I thought this pair was spectacular.  Interestingly enough, same brand as pup's new booties.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/aquatal..._-1&siteId=tv2R4u9rImY-FvVOlFyvoVwIwa.zd2ybGQ


I am sure that I read that Aquatalia was the brand that Kate Middleton favours for her knee high boots.
Extremely useful since England is always so wet.
I say this with feeling since in August I don't think there has been a single day that it hasn't rained yet.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

bobkat1991 said:


> Not today, but about two weeks ago....picked up a mm from AFF with raison chevre handles (Barenia in fauve).


Oh bobkat, dying here, have you posted a photo of your new beauty?


----------



## Pirula

Thanks for your kind Thoughts![/QUOTE]

My condolences on your friend ((scarf1)).

Yes I am dreading emptying my father's house one day.  On the 28th, he'll have been a widower for 20 years and since then, anything my mother had touched he saved.  Thankfully, over the years as he's gotten older (he's 87 now) he's given my brother and me items that he felt we should have and that we actually wanted, including furniture, which is quite lovely.   I already have my mother's jewelry and china.  But talk about having to be ruthless with the culling one day.  I anticipate it will hurt in the moment but pass relatively quickly.  I hope.

I suppose we must go through it if we're fortunate enough to keep one or both of our parents with us late in life.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

scarf1 said:


> Haha, I did actually have some ferragamo flats many years ago- but in the end they were not so comfortable. I do have wide feet but narrow ankles. I now wear unfashionable but comfortable shoes. Old-lady like, LOL!


I think my feet and ankles are similar to yours scarf.
I also have big big toe joints, which may be bunions I presume, but weird as not caused by tight fitting shoes, and I find these to be very restrictive when finding shoes to fit.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

nicole0612 said:


> Oh dear! Well, close enough! Sorry the photos are all out of order for some reason. I am not too good at posting multiple photos (obviously!).
> Just imagine a few more pairs of basic Chanel ballet flats and a few more pairs of Ferragamo vara/varina flats and that's the gist of it!
> I am so glad that bronze and light gold are in style, they are so versatile and match more than other options that might not be quite right for a certain outfit (I do not miss trying to decide on which shoe matches best; white vs cream vs beige vs brown etc). Then getting sick of it and just changing my clothes so I can wear black shoes...again! Bring on the bronze!!


I love the Chanel charms one's they are awesome!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pirula said:


> Pretty shoes Nicole!!  And thanks!  Yes it feels great to have everything I own out where I can see it.  The library took 4 solid days of work.   The boxes in the attic were there for years because we gutted the house as soon as we moved and needed them out of the way.  Except for a few items I missed, they were mostly forgotten after that, which says a lot about why keep the stuff.
> 
> Next project will be toys.  That's a tough one, I'm so sentimental.  But I will have to be ruthless again.  Planning that for the Fall.  Anyone else have trouble divesting of their kid's toys?  Once toys are gone, attic will be empty.
> 
> Yes of course, The Boy countered with "How was I supposed to see that?"  Ummm, I dunno with your EYES???   And " You told me like 12 hours ago not to park in the driveway!  How was I supposed to remember that?"
> 
> Needless to say, he had to clean it all up and reorganize what was left, which is still most of the donation, but still.
> 
> He's very good about curfew.  He knows it's one strike you're out.


If it's any consolation Pirula my Mother kept all of my childhood toys and books.
When she moved around 25 years ago, she insisted that I had them rather than cluttering her own place up.
I still have them all...........


----------



## Pirula

CapriTrotteur said:


> If it's any consolation Pirula my Mother kept all of my childhood toys and books.
> When she moved around 25 years ago, she insisted that I had them rather than cluttering her own place up.
> I still have them all...........



Ha!  That's great!  The library project involved decisions on my son's books.  Kept all his favorites and donated the rest.  That much is done at least!

I know I'll keep many toys.  What if we have grandchildren one day?  [emoji4]. But a bunch will go to hopefully light up another child's life because enough already.


----------



## scarf1

Nicole- many beautiful flats!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> 6 CSGMs is not modest.   What do you have?   I have 2 and would like more, but can't figure out what I would want.    Because I live in a hot climate, I can't do the around the neck ties.   I can only do the open over the shoulders drape on a cooler evening outside.   Therefore the pattern has to look really good opened up.    In my situation, it also need to have a  color palette that would not totally dominate the outfit so that it doesn't look like I am wearing the same outfit no matter what I wear it with.  I have one black and white in mind that shall remain nameless until I own it.    Feel free to show us pics of yours and tell us how you selected them.
> 
> Am I correct in remembering you are in the UK?   Black seems fitting there.  I don't mean that in a bad way.  It just seems right for the overcast days and the historical formality that is a part of the culture.


Hey Cordie, you remember correctly, I am in the UK and yes black is a very good colour for us here even in our "summer".
My first CSGM was Songe de Licorne (sorry for spelling) in the bright red colour way.
I loved the vibrancy of the colour and it was my first so I was very new to the whole H thing.
I then bought clic clac a pois, in an etoupe and green as it was quite neutral.
I was also forward planning for the bambou bag I was hoping to acquire to match with it.
Then Zebra Pegasus in blue and pink to match a recent acquisition and another clic clac in blue and yellow to try and be able to match brown boots into my wardrobe.
It was at this point I realised my trend for having 2 of things was falling into my scarves, but in my defence at least they were different colourways rather than duplicates.
When I discussed this with DH he assured it wasn't all bad since only certain patterns look really good in scarves, and when they work they work so it was ok to buy the same in different colours.
This "enabled" me to add another ZP in Orange & green because it is a great design and matched the Bambou and a future hope for Orange.
The next was a Dallet in a grey green and pink to match another acquisition.
My last was the one with the four horses heads on the same at the Queen's 90th birthday scarf which I can't remember the name of in navy, again tonally it matches with a lot of my wardrobe.
Due to our cold I normally wear them cowboy fashion for warmth rather than as a wrap.
Admittedly my leopard's see a lot more daylight than my CSGM's.
I find leopards are just so easy to wear and I seem to have a colour for most occasions.......


----------



## scarf1

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hey Cordie, you remember correctly, I am in the UK and yes black is a very good colour for us here even in our "summer".
> My first CSGM was Songe de Licorne (sorry for spelling) in the bright red colour way.
> I loved the vibrancy of the colour and it was my first so I was very new to the whole H thing.
> I then bought clic clac a pois, in an etoupe and green as it was quite neutral.
> I was also forward planning for the bambou bag I was hoping to acquire to match with it.
> Then Zebra Pegasus in blue and pink to match a recent acquisition and another clic clac in blue and yellow to try and be able to match brown boots into my wardrobe.
> It was at this point I realised my trend for having 2 of things was falling into my scarves, but in my defence at least they were different colourways rather than duplicates.
> When I discussed this with DH he assured it wasn't all bad since only certain patterns look really good in scarves, and when they work they work so it was ok to buy the same in different colours.
> This "enabled" me to add another ZP in Orange & green because it is a great design and matched the Bambou and a future hope for Orange.
> The next was a Dallet in a grey green and pink to match another acquisition.
> My last was the one with the four horses heads on the same at the Queen's 90th birthday scarf which I can't remember the name of in navy, again tonally it matches with a lot of my wardrobe.
> Due to our cold I normally wear them cowboy fashion for warmth rather than as a wrap.
> Admittedly my leopard's see a lot more daylight than my CSGM's.
> I find leopards are just so easy to wear and I seem to have a colour for most occasions.......


Ok , what is a leopard? Or do you mean leopard print?


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> How about Shojo (young girl) - perhaps this is a younger version of the Toolbox?
> Or Sumika for Sumika Yamamoto who garnered unprecedented popular support for  her manga story _Berusaiyu no bara_ (ベルサイユのばら, _The Rose of Versailles? _
> 
> She is a lovely bag!



Shojo is perfect!!!   Thank you.


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> My last was the one with the four horses heads on the same at the Queen's 90th birthday scarf which I can't remember the name of in navy, again tonally it matches with a lot of my wardrobe.



Is that Cosmos?   I am not aware of the birthday aspect, but it does have 4 horses in each corner.  I love that pattern.  

Your DH sounds like a keeper.   My DH will enable anything in bright colors and turns up his nose at black.  Sigh.

Why don't you post a "scarf drawer" pic of your CSGMs.  Not as much work as photographing all of them.  I can picture the patterns you name but not the colorways.


----------



## Genie27

+1 on the scarf drawer pic, Capri. I love seeing those collection shots, it's so interesting to see the big picture.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

I shared a funny story over on Cafe which happened to me on Saturday at a wedding that we went to.
The other funny thing that happened at same wedding was that DH was wearing a Vivienne Westwood jacket that has the built in waistcoat with watch chain detail for the occasion. 
DH is quite a snappy dresser and tall at 6' with long hair to paint the picture.
It was a family wedding so ok to be dressed up, specially as we were "top table".
The groom and friends are all quite heavily tattooed but very well dressed with very nice suits and dresses.
At the end of the night as we were saying our goodnights one of the bridesmaids came up to DH as were were talking to groom and said "before you go I must feel your jacket is it VW." She then preceded to feel the cloth and proclaim how nice it was and how good DH looked in it and how great for groom to have such great family with fashion taste.
DH felt very good about this, and we went to leave. 
There was group of Groom's friends at entrance which we wished goodnight to.
Another girl came rushing out saying oh good you haven't left yet can I see your jacket, is this "the" VW one.
She then said wow you are so "swagged up". (I think she said up and not out, cannot be sure but don't think they are too dis-similar) Not knowing what this meant I asked for explanation and it came across as complimentary. (For a real laugh I have just put the phrase into google and found urban dictionary's explanation of the term which is a scream).
The buzz then went around the crowd saying oooh wow look at this, this is awesome who's wearing the VW.
Much excitement later we left with DH walking on Cloud 9!
I found this all extremely amusing since I had made an effort for the occasion and my outfit consisted of VW Red label dress, Chanel 2.55 and H confetti necklace with diamond bracelet and drop earrings! 
Obviously I looked un-interesting by comparison.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

scarf1 said:


> Ok , what is a leopard? Or do you mean leopard print?


Hey scarf, yes I mean the Stephen Sprouse pattern leopard print LV stole's.
Sorry, commonly known as Leopards in LV circle's.
The Brown colour way was the original but a few years ago they were producing seasonal limited edition colour ways which were quite collectible for a time.
They are the 70% cashmere one's which you store in a "twist" which is quite user friendly when you are out and about.


----------



## scarf1

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hey scarf, yes I mean the Stephen Sprouse pattern leopard print LV stole's.
> Sorry, commonly known as Leopards in LV circle's.
> The Brown colour way was the original but a few years ago they were producing seasonal limited edition colour ways which were quite collectible for a time.
> They are the 70% cashmere one's which you store in a "twist" which is quite user friendly when you are out and about.


Thanks for the explanation. You can tell I don't know much about LV, LOL! Will have to google on that now.


----------



## scarf1

CapriTrotteur said:


> I shared a funny story over on Cafe which happened to me on Saturday at a wedding that we went to.
> The other funny thing that happened at same wedding was that DH was wearing a Vivienne Westwood jacket that has the built in waistcoat with watch chain detail for the occasion.
> DH is quite a snappy dresser and tall at 6' with long hair to paint the picture.
> It was a family wedding so ok to be dressed up, specially as we were "top table".
> The groom and friends are all quite heavily tattooed but very well dressed with very nice suits and dresses.
> At the end of the night as we were saying our goodnights one of the bridesmaids came up to DH as were were talking to groom and said "before you go I must feel your jacket is it VW." She then preceded to feel the cloth and proclaim how nice it was and how good DH looked in it and how great for groom to have such great family with fashion taste.
> DH felt very good about this, and we went to leave.
> There was group of Groom's friends at entrance which we wished goodnight to.
> Another girl came rushing out saying oh good you haven't left yet can I see your jacket, is this "the" VW one.
> She then said wow you are so "swagged up". (I think she said up and not out, cannot be sure but don't think they are too dis-similar) Not knowing what this meant I asked for explanation and it came across as complimentary. (For a real laugh I have just put the phrase into google and found urban dictionary's explanation of the term which is a scream).
> The buzz then went around the crowd saying oooh wow look at this, this is awesome who's wearing the VW.
> Much excitement later we left with DH walking on Cloud 9!
> I found this all extremely amusing since I had made an effort for the occasion and my outfit consisted of VW Red label dress, Chanel 2.55 and H confetti necklace with diamond bracelet and drop earrings!
> Obviously I looked un-interesting by comparison.


This is hilarious!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Is that Cosmos?   I am not aware of the birthday aspect, but it does have 4 horses in each corner.  I love that pattern.
> 
> Your DH sounds like a keeper.   My DH will enable anything in bright colors and turns up his nose at black.  Sigh.
> 
> Why don't you post a "scarf drawer" pic of your CSGMs.  Not as much work as photographing all of them.  I can picture the patterns you name but not the colorways.


I have just checked on .com the 4 horse one is Tatersale. 
They did a limited edition 90 last year for the Queen's 90th birthday which I missed which I am gutted about as I love the colour and the sentiment of the issue.
Yes DH is definitely a keeper, it has taken me 21 years so far to "train" him.
I don't have a scarf drawer as such, although they are in the drawer of our bed, but boxed.
If I can I will try and get pics of them in their boxes to show colours at some point.


----------



## cafecreme15

Hi all! Excited to be jumping into this so near to the beginning. I've always been hesitant to join the existing chat threads that have been going for a while because I feel like I am intruding. This is an amazingly fast-paced thread, but I will try and keep up as best I can! Looking forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## cafecreme15

CapriTrotteur said:


> I have just checked on .com the 4 horse one is Tatersale.
> They did a limited edition 90 last year for the Queen's 90th birthday which I missed which I am gutted about as I love the colour and the sentiment of the issue.
> Yes DH is definitely a keeper, it has taken me 21 years so far to "train" him.
> I don't have a scarf drawer as such, although they are in the drawer of our bed, but boxed.
> If I can I will try and get pics of them in their boxes to show colours at some point.


This is too funny! I have been working on training my partner for last 7.5 years, but he still thinks I am a bit of a nutter when it comes to fashion and high-end items! Ah well, I have my work cut out for me; I'm hoping over the years he will just continue to get desensitized haha.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordie, I am blaming this on you, having checked .com looking for name of shawl I see that they still have it available in a colour way that I fancy.
Knowing of my "habit" of multiple colour ways I am trying to ignore this fact.
Must stay strong, must stay strong......


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Also now looking on .com I see that they are showing Lozenge shape cashmere's named as losange's.
Has anyone tried these or had any experience of them?
The price point is more friendly than CSGM's.


----------



## Genie27

Hot and muggy with a chance of rain. I got dressed in about 5 minutes this morning so I'm glad my items all kinda go together - the sandals have yellow wedge heels.


----------



## Pirula

Genie27 said:


> Hot and muggy with a chance of rain. I got dressed in about 5 minutes this morning so I'm glad my items all kinda go together - the sandals have yellow wedge heels.



Cute!!!


----------



## prepster

CapriTrotteur said:


> I am sure that I read that Aquatalia was the brand that Kate Middleton favours for her knee high boots.
> Extremely useful since England is always so wet.
> I say this with feeling since in August I don't think there has been a single day that it hasn't rained yet.



Or Le Chameaux. 

Apropos of absolutely nothing...  My DSIL is visiting again, so yesterday we went shopping.  It was fun because I rarely take a day and just shop.  We meandered and stopped for coffee, and had lunch and shopped some more.  She was looking for a cashmere cardigan-type sweater to wear for lounging.  (We found a nice gray cashmere open cardigan at Neiman Marcus in the lingerie department.) 

I am always noticing the atmospheric elements present in store design, but the first thing I noticed as we walked into NM is how fabulous it smells.  Rich and luxurious.  By comparison, Macy's had an unpleasant, dusty, sharp and synthetic smell.  Scent "branding" is becoming a huge part of retail marketing.  NM is doing it, and Macy's is (obviously) not.  We've been chatting about that this morning.  Has anyone else noticed the presence or absence of certain smells in the stores where you shop?  Are there any that stand out in your mind, or that you like better than others?  Does it matter to you?  Do you have a signature scent at home?


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> The other funny thing that happened at same wedding was that DH was wearing a Vivienne Westwood jacket that has the built in waistcoat with watch chain detail for the occasion.
> DH is quite a snappy dresser and tall at 6' with long hair to paint the picture.
> 
> The buzz then went around the crowd saying oooh wow look at this, this is awesome who's wearing the VW.
> Much excitement later we left with DH walking on Cloud 9!
> I found this all extremely amusing since I had made an effort for the occasion and my outfit consisted of VW Red label dress, Chanel 2.55 and H confetti necklace with diamond bracelet and drop earrings!
> Obviously I looked un-interesting by comparison.



I am sure the men were eyeing you an thinking "what a babe".   They just didn't dare approach with their admiration because you were with the alpha male.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> I am always noticing the atmospheric elements present in store design, but the first thing I noticed as we walked into NM is how fabulous it smells.  Rich and luxurious.  By comparison, Macy's had an unpleasant, dusty, sharp and synthetic smell.



Fascinating.   I must check this out.


----------



## Genie27

Capri, that is a great story! I'm sure you both looked fantastic.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! Excited to be jumping into this so near to the beginning. I've always been hesitant to join the existing chat threads that have been going for a while because I feel like I am intruding. This is an amazingly fast-paced thread, but I will try and keep up as best I can! Looking forward to chatting with you all!



Welcome.     Glad you felt good about jumping in.   The great thing about rambling conversations on chat threads is you can drop in and drop out  at any time.   And if you can't figure out what people are talking about if you have fallen behind, you can always ask.    

A lot of us know each other from the Hermes forum, but we are a "brand promiscuous" bunch and want to talk about the full range of our fashion interests and get some new blood so-to-speak in our thinking.   For example, today I learned about "LV leopards".   Please share your interests.   If we throw out Hermes terms that don't make sense to you, don't be shy about asking questions.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Hot and muggy with a chance of rain. I got dressed in about 5 minutes this morning so I'm glad my items all kinda go together - the sandals have yellow wedge heels.



I really like the jacket.  Is it water repellant?


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Organic coconut oil  Massage in well until it's all soaked in (surprisingly it absorbs well). Very good for healing too.



This is my long way of saying what a great idea.

Here in the US, coconut oil is all the rage in health food.   I have one friend who is taking 1 or 2 tablespoons a day by mouth.   Yikes.   It is highly highly saturated and IMHO questionable for arteries.  (If anyone finds that  controversial, please pretend like I did not just say that.  Hit mental erase).    Applied topically (aka massage it in well) it would seem like you would get the health benefits while bypassing the blood stream.  And you would get great skin.  Double benefits, no risk.  

PT   Do you have any tricks on how to apply it to the parts of my back that I can't reach?   Since it is so liquid, if I have DH do it, there we be a giant mess on the floor.  Oh no!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> Welcome.     Glad you felt good about jumping in.   The great thing about rambling conversations on chat threads is you can drop in and drop out  at any time.   And if you can't figure out what people are talking about if you have fallen behind, you can always ask.
> 
> A lot of us know each other from the Hermes forum, but we are a "brand promiscuous" bunch and want to talk about the full range of our fashion interests and get some new blood so-to-speak in our thinking.   For example, today I learned about "LV leopards".   Please share your interests.   If we throw out Hermes terms that don't make sense to you, don't be shy about asking questions.



Thanks for the warm welcome! I spend most of my time here in the Hermes forums and recently Chanel ready to wear, as well as some of he playground subforums. Because I am just starting out in my career, I don't have the funds for unlimited ultra high end purchases, so I tend to limit these purchases to accessories (bags and shoes) and love more affordable, contemporary brands for clothing - my favorite brand for work is Reiss. 

Aside from fashion, I'm very excited to chat about traveling, reading, and just the funny, mundane things that happen in every day life!


----------



## scarf1

prepster said:


> Or Le Chameaux.
> 
> Apropos of absolutely nothing...  My DSIL is visiting again, so yesterday we went shopping.  It was fun because I rarely take a day and just shop.  We meandered and stopped for coffee, and had lunch and shopped some more.  She was looking for a cashmere cardigan-type sweater to wear for lounging.  (We found a nice gray cashmere open cardigan at Neiman Marcus in the lingerie department.)
> 
> I am always noticing the atmospheric elements present in store design, but the first thing I noticed as we walked into NM is how fabulous it smells.  Rich and luxurious.  By comparison, Macy's had an unpleasant, dusty, sharp and synthetic smell.  Scent "branding" is becoming a huge part of retail marketing.  NM is doing it, and Macy's is (obviously) not.  We've been chatting about that this morning.  Has anyone else noticed the presence or absence of certain smells in the stores where you shop?  Are there any that stand out in your mind, or that you like better than others?  Does it matter to you?  Do you have a signature scent at home?


Interesting, I must pay attention to this.  The only scented store I have noticed is H. That is the "I want to buy something" scent, I am sure!


----------



## Pirula

So tomorrow it's back to work after 7 weeks of leave and a year where the location called for jeans and cargo pants.  Excited to be in a business formal environment again.   Outfit planned for big day back:  a Talbot's sheath dress in a black & white abstract floral print, black Carolina Herrera 3/4 sleeve jacket, my beloved Savana Dance for confidence, my Rouge H Trim, and black faux croc, Giuseppe Zanotti pumps.   I'm so nervous, wish me luck!


----------



## Genie27

Good luck pirula, the outfit sounds great! And I'd love to see the GZ pumps - maybe an outfit of the day shot? 

Cordie, this jacket is the only version of Burberry trench I can pull off - the traditional long trench swallowed me up, especially all the buttons and belts and flappy things on the front clashed with my frontage, and the light beige made me look like an elephant. It's an unlined dark olive green short jacket, in cotton - not too water repellant, but I usually carry an umbrella anyway. It's perfect for summer days.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> So tomorrow it's back to work after 7 weeks of leave and a year where the location called for jeans and cargo pants.  Excited to be in a business formal environment again.   Outfit planned for big day back:  a Talbot's sheath dress in a black & white abstract floral print, black Carolina Herrera 3/4 sleeve jacket, my beloved Savana Dance for confidence, my Rouge H Trim, and black faux croc, Giuseppe Zanotti pumps.   I'm so nervous, wish me luck!



First days are always nervous days for me.  Good luck.  
Please budget in an extra 5 to take a picture (and post it after the family goes to bed).


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Good luck pirula, the outfit sounds great! And I'd love to see the GZ pumps - maybe an outfit of the day shot?
> 
> Cordie, this jacket is the only version of Burberry trench I can pull off - the traditional long trench swallowed me up, especially all the buttons and belts and flappy things on the front clashed with my frontage, and the light beige made me look like an elephant. It's an unlined dark olive green short jacket, in cotton - not too water repellant, but I usually carry an umbrella anyway. It's perfect for summer days.



elephant comment--ha ha.  

I recently bought a vintage burberry from ebay that had been re-tailored to a shorter length.  I like it, but I think it is a bit too short for me since I am so tall.    Last summer we were rained on a lot during vacation, so I thought I needed one.    But honestly, I am still lusting for one in blue.




And sorry, I don't mean to be such a bore always talking about the things I have recently bought.   Our financial situation just loosened up after three years of all our money going to capital expenditures.   So I am like a person on a jail break after a diet that it too strict.   Currently "my job" is doing catch up shopping for us for all the things we have deferred.  So most everything I am interested in now is related to what I have just purchased (handbag, backyard landscaping, raincoat) or what is still on the wish list (moisturizer).   And I wish I had found the more stylish option that you took with your jacket.   I love seeing shorts as fashionable outfits.  Nicely done.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I spend most of my time here in the Hermes forums and recently Chanel ready to wear, as well as some of he playground subforums. Because I am just starting out in my career, I don't have the funds for unlimited ultra high end purchases, so I tend to limit these purchases to accessories (bags and shoes) and love more affordable, contemporary brands for clothing - my favorite brand for work is Reiss.



Hardly anyone has unlimited funds, but on the H thread it can seem like everyone does.  Why don't you post a few pics of some of your favorite Reiss pieces.   I am not familiar with the brand.   I personally don't buy high end clothing.   Someone talked about not liking to wear H scarves to dinner because they become $400 napkins.   I figure if I had high end clothes, they would become $1,500 table clothes.   

I was scarred by an experience in college.  I had a beautiful, highly stylish for Oklahoma, white wool jacket and pants that I was so proud of.   The very first time I wore it, the person next to me spilled a cup of coffee all over me.   I went home, cried, and threw it in the trash.  After that experience, I developed a certain affection for cheap throw away fashion--wear it twice and move on.  Hey, just saying, it can have a place in the well planned wardrobe.

But do show us you fashion interests.


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> Thanks for your kind Thoughts!
> 
> My condolences on your friend ((scarf1)).
> 
> Yes I am dreading emptying my father's house one day.  On the 28th, he'll have been a widower for 20 years and since then, anything my mother had touched he saved.  Thankfully, over the years as he's gotten older (he's 87 now) he's given my brother and me items that he felt we should have and that we actually wanted, including furniture, which is quite lovely.   I already have my mother's jewelry and china.  But talk about having to be ruthless with the culling one day.  I anticipate it will hurt in the moment but pass relatively quickly.  I hope.
> 
> I suppose we must go through it if we're fortunate enough to keep one or both of our parents with us late in life.



Oh, Pirula, a big hug to you for this endeavor. I'm pretty sure my kids will be ruthless with me (if I have any mind left at all), which is good. Today I made a box of academic books and classical CDs to put out on day one of school. FREE STUFF.


----------



## gracekelly

CapriTrotteur said:


> I shared a funny story over on Cafe which happened to me on Saturday at a wedding that we went to.
> The other funny thing that happened at same wedding was that DH was wearing a Vivienne Westwood jacket that has the built in waistcoat with watch chain detail for the occasion.
> DH is quite a snappy dresser and tall at 6' with long hair to paint the picture.
> It was a family wedding so ok to be dressed up, specially as we were "top table".
> The groom and friends are all quite heavily tattooed but very well dressed with very nice suits and dresses.
> At the end of the night as we were saying our goodnights one of the bridesmaids came up to DH as were were talking to groom and said "before you go I must feel your jacket is it VW." She then preceded to feel the cloth and proclaim how nice it was and how good DH looked in it and how great for groom to have such great family with fashion taste.
> DH felt very good about this, and we went to leave.
> There was group of Groom's friends at entrance which we wished goodnight to.
> Another girl came rushing out saying oh good you haven't left yet can I see your jacket, is this "the" VW one.
> She then said wow you are so "swagged up". (I think she said up and not out, cannot be sure but don't think they are too dis-similar) Not knowing what this meant I asked for explanation and it came across as complimentary. (For a real laugh I have just put the phrase into google and found urban dictionary's explanation of the term which is a scream).
> The buzz then went around the crowd saying oooh wow look at this, this is awesome who's wearing the VW.
> Much excitement later we left with DH walking on Cloud 9!
> I found this all extremely amusing since I had made an effort for the occasion and my outfit consisted of VW Red label dress, Chanel 2.55 and H confetti necklace with diamond bracelet and drop earrings!
> Obviously I looked un-interesting by comparison.


What a great story!  I think back in the good old days beyond recall, swagged out= Beau Brummel.  Your DH sounds like a fun guy and a good sport,  I didn't realize that VW made men's clothing.   I think people tend to expect a woman to do her best to look good at events and the surprise is when a man can steal the show.

I think the funniest thing that my DH and I do on occasion is end up wearing the same colors.  It is totally unplanned and we don't even see each other when getting dressed because we have separate dressing room and baths in our master suite.  We tend to meet up in the hall prior to leaving and there we are looking like we spent hours matching ourselves up.  I did know a couple who came to our office as patients, who very consciously matched their outfits everyday.  I once got up the nerve to ask  the wife about it and she told me that amongst their friends, they were known for this!


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> This is my long way of saying what a great idea.
> 
> Here in the US, coconut oil is all the rage in health food.   I have one friend who is taking 1 or 2 tablespoons a day by mouth.   Yikes.   It is highly highly saturated and IMHO questionable for arteries.  (If anyone finds that  controversial, please pretend like I did not just say that.  Hit mental erase).    Applied topically (aka massage it in well) it would seem like you would get the health benefits while bypassing the blood stream.  And you would get great skin.  Double benefits, no risk.
> 
> PT   Do you have any tricks on how to apply it to the parts of my back that I can't reach?   Since it is so liquid, if I have DH do it, there we be a giant mess on the floor.  Oh no!!!



I know it's 'all the rage' as my grandma would say but I found it sort of by accident rather than being up-to-the-minute, checking out the ingredients for ridiculously expensive tinted Lush lip-softener. Coconut oil was top of the list. My mother is in hospital (has been for 8 months) and I needed something other than lipstick or petroleum jelly as her lips were terribly sore and dry. The Lush stick (tinted pink) cheered her up so much but she 'lost it' in a week. So... I found a little tin and mixed coconut oil with a tiny bit of beetroot powder. Every time she loses another I make her some more.

Anyway, I just don't trust cosmetic companies anymore and I'm careful to never buy anything with palm oil. I don't cook with coconut oil or eat it but it's the best, most cost-effective body moisturiser I've ever used, great for keeping a tan (I wish I had one) and great for rubbing on before hiking to counteract the wind (some people put it in their hair, def better than shea butter).

As for putting it on your back, interesting question. The oil is in totally solid form It only melts if your skin is hot/warm (that's why it's quite effective after a bath). Tell DH to rub just a little on his palms and then just massage in between the shoulder blades. It's a whole lot less messy than commercial lotions/creams/oils. The one I buy is from the chemist (drug store) and has no bits in it and very little scent at all.

Another good product is Shea Dry Oil or Moringa Dry Oil (I buy mine from the Body Shop) I use it on my face too and I'm ready for make-up in a couple of minutes, no residual grease. I notice Body shop hasn't got any of the Shea ATM but this is the other https://www.thebodyshop.com/en-gb/body/body-massage-oils/moringa-beautifying-oil/p/p000858 Moringa is more for the body only.


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> So tomorrow it's back to work after 7 weeks of leave and a year where the location called for jeans and cargo pants.  Excited to be in a business formal environment again.   Outfit planned for big day back:  a Talbot's sheath dress in a black & white abstract floral print, black Carolina Herrera 3/4 sleeve jacket, my beloved Savana Dance for confidence, my Rouge H Trim, and black faux croc, Giuseppe Zanotti pumps.   I'm so nervous, wish me luck!


This sounds great! Can't wait for a running-out-the-door shot. Or just a picture of the pile of everything on your bed, if nothing else. Bentornata!


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Hardly anyone has unlimited funds, but on the H thread it can seem like everyone does.  Why don't you post a few pics of some of your favorite Reiss pieces.   I am not familiar with the brand.   I personally don't buy high end clothing.   Someone talked about not liking to wear H scarves to dinner because they become $400 napkins.   I figure if I had high end clothes, they would become $1,500 table clothes.
> 
> I was scarred by an experience in college.  I had a beautiful, highly stylish for Oklahoma, white wool jacket and pants that I was so proud of.   The very first time I wore it, the person next to me spilled a cup of coffee all over me.   I went home, cried, and threw it in the trash.  After that experience, I developed a certain affection for cheap throw away fashion--wear it twice and move on.  Hey, just saying, it can have a place in the well planned wardrobe.
> 
> But do show us you fashion interests.


+1 : I would love to know more about Reiss.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! Excited to be jumping into this so near to the beginning. I've always been hesitant to join the existing chat threads that have been going for a while because I feel like I am intruding. This is an amazingly fast-paced thread, but I will try and keep up as best I can! Looking forward to chatting with you all!



Welcome! Jump in whenever and wherever you wish. And don't feel pressured to keep up. People come and go when they have time or don't. And really if you have an idea for a topic please just feel free to jump in with it any time. Sometimes I feel like I'm rambling on about nonsense but I'm trying to just spark conversation and keep things going. So it's really nice when everyone contributes their thoughts.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

CapriTrotteur said:


> I shared a funny story over on Cafe which happened to me on Saturday at a wedding that we went to.
> The other funny thing that happened at same wedding was that DH was wearing a Vivienne Westwood jacket that has the built in waistcoat with watch chain detail for the occasion.
> DH is quite a snappy dresser and tall at 6' with long hair to paint the picture.
> It was a family wedding so ok to be dressed up, specially as we were "top table".
> The groom and friends are all quite heavily tattooed but very well dressed with very nice suits and dresses.
> At the end of the night as we were saying our goodnights one of the bridesmaids came up to DH as were were talking to groom and said "before you go I must feel your jacket is it VW." She then preceded to feel the cloth and proclaim how nice it was and how good DH looked in it and how great for groom to have such great family with fashion taste.
> DH felt very good about this, and we went to leave.
> There was group of Groom's friends at entrance which we wished goodnight to.
> Another girl came rushing out saying oh good you haven't left yet can I see your jacket, is this "the" VW one.
> She then said wow you are so "swagged up". (I think she said up and not out, cannot be sure but don't think they are too dis-similar) Not knowing what this meant I asked for explanation and it came across as complimentary. (For a real laugh I have just put the phrase into google and found urban dictionary's explanation of the term which is a scream).
> The buzz then went around the crowd saying oooh wow look at this, this is awesome who's wearing the VW.
> Much excitement later we left with DH walking on Cloud 9!
> I found this all extremely amusing since I had made an effort for the occasion and my outfit consisted of VW Red label dress, Chanel 2.55 and H confetti necklace with diamond bracelet and drop earrings!
> Obviously I looked un-interesting by comparison.


this is hilarious!! all those women wanting to "touch" your hubbys jacket!! im sure you looked absolutely fabulous!!...the  men were less likely to comment as they were probably afraid of what you 6 foot tall hubby would do


----------



## EmileH

Capri, I think our scarf selection process is similar. I generally buy scarves to match my bags, so I chose colors for my bags that I knew would work for my complexion as scarves. I have belts and bracelets in the same colors too. I just have to be careful to not get too matchy matchy. I mostly prefer neutral clothing like you. I tried to branch out to more colors but it's just not me. I'll just add color with my accessories. And yes of course our retirement neighborhood will be international.

Scarf1 I think they pump some chemical into Hermes that makes us want to buy. There us definitely something about the scent.

Pirula good luck not that I think you will need it. Your outfit sounds beautiful. Please do share a photo.


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> Hardly anyone has unlimited funds, but on the H thread it can seem like everyone does.  Why don't you post a few pics of some of your favorite Reiss pieces.   I am not familiar with the brand.   I personally don't buy high end clothing.   Someone talked about not liking to wear H scarves to dinner because they become $400 napkins.   I figure if I had high end clothes, they would become $1,500 table clothes.
> 
> I was scarred by an experience in college.  I had a beautiful, highly stylish for Oklahoma, white wool jacket and pants that I was so proud of.   The very first time I wore it, the person next to me spilled a cup of coffee all over me.   I went home, cried, and threw it in the trash.  After that experience, I developed a certain affection for cheap throw away fashion--wear it twice and move on.  Hey, just saying, it can have a place in the well planned wardrobe.
> 
> But do show us you fashion interests.



Omg.  This reminds me of falling in love with the most beautiful Armani suit in the late 80's at Neimans.  The jacket  was an olive-y green tweed and the skirt a divine silvery green.  I remember it was $2K for the suit, and I was ready to incur debt because I was lost.  Then my friend (our dear thegriswolds) said to me: "what if you dropped X on it?"   Yeah that was the end of THAT!   Though I've never forgotten that suit.

Thanks for the best wishes for tomorrow!  Will try to take pics.


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> Oh, Pirula, a big hug to you for this endeavor. I'm pretty sure my kids will be ruthless with me (if I have any mind left at all), which is good. Today I made a box of academic books and classical CDs to put out on day one of school. FREE STUFF.



[emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

CapriTrotteur said:


> Also now looking on .com I see that they are showing Lozenge shape cashmere's named as losange's.
> Has anyone tried these or had any experience of them?
> The price point is more friendly than CSGM's.



I haven't seen them. They look interesting. 



Genie27 said:


> Hot and muggy with a chance of rain. I got dressed in about 5 minutes this morning so I'm glad my items all kinda go together - the sandals have yellow wedge heels.



You look so good in shorts. Great outfit for hot weather.

I know of Reiss because Kate Middleton likes their pieces. The cuts are very nice. I love mixing these types of brands in with some of my designer items. Most of my basics are brands like this. I think it creates a more interesting personalized look than wearing one designer head to toe. And for basics I don't think it's worth paying designer prices.


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Omg.  This reminds me of falling in love with the most beautiful Armani suit in the late 80's at Neimans.  The jacket  was an olive-y green tweed and the skirt a divine silvery green.  I remember it was $2K for the suit, and I was ready to incur debt because I was lost.  Then my friend (our dear thegriswolds) said to me: "what if you dropped X on it?"   Yeah that was the end of THAT!   Though I've never forgotten that suit.
> 
> Thanks for the best wishes for tomorrow!  Will try to take pics.



I just passed on an expensive Chanel white shirt for this reason. I recently ruined one of my favorite inexpensive silk blouses. That made me sad. If I did the same to a Chanel blouse I think I might have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just passed on an expensive Chanel white shirt for this reason. I recently ruined one of my favorite inexpensive silk blouses. That made me sad. If I did the same to a Chanel blouse I think I might have a nervous breakdown.



Right???!!  No thank you.


----------



## Genie27

Cafe, I'm budget-challenged as well, and am a bargain shopper (I love a deal, especially on 'branded' stuff as my SIL likes to sneer dismissively). I like waiting for sales, but I'm realizing that some things that are really special don't make it to sale.

Cordie, the trench was a lucky find about a decade ago. I didn't wear or like it for a couple of years, until I tied the belt back, folded the cuffs to 3/4 length, and it's been a favourite staple ever since. I'm not tall (5'0) so can easily look overwhelmed. I like the look of yours - does it hit you mid thigh? Or shorter? It would be great for winter in your climate. 

Tailored shorts are my go-to year round, with solid tights in winter. I don't have to worry about flashing some poor pedestrian or public transit worker as I step on the streetcar. I tend towards floaty frilly skirts for summer, and they are a bit too casual for work.

I do prefer expensive clothes. I've always spent $$ on shoes, bags and coats, but I went through a phase where I only bought cheap clothes, and then at the end of it, I looked in my closet and had a bunch of beautiful, expensive, old, well cut clothes, and a bigger bunch of junk that looked shabby as hell. I've been re-building my wardrobe for the past year and I'm happy with what I have now.  And then I discovered the Chanel jacket thread. 

I'm also curious to see the Reiss items - I've tried on a few items before, without success, so it would be nice to see mod shots.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi all! I was invited by my chanel buddy Pbp  thanks !!!

I think this is one of the Losange scarves? Think it's part of the men's collection but I love this one   Once again. Trying to be good as always  has any one seen it ?
	

		
			
		

		
	




I just love the little horsies


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi all! I was invited by my chanel buddy Pbp  thanks !!!
> 
> I think this is one of the Losange scarves? Think it's part of the men's collection but I love this one   Once again. Trying to be good as always  has any one seen it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802762
> 
> 
> I just love the little horsies



Welcome friend. I think you will like this group. Everyone is nice and we try to make level headed decisions. And they will love you. You are so fun and have such great style. You probably bring down our average age a little too.

I love the little horses. Is it this season? It's so adorable. I forgot...Im trying to be good and not buy more scarves. [emoji17]


----------



## bobkat1991

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordie I like the shoes. Very nice.
> 
> Bobkat please share photos of your bags when you can. Really? Are gardenias difficult to keep alive? They are so pretty.


I will post as many pictures as I can find, OK?  I think I live just a smidge north of the weather that makes gardenias thrive.



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh yes, I wear them.
> All formulas changed after 2000. And I like the REAL Mitsouko, Opium, Clandestine etc. Old original Guerlains are amazing. Guet Apens/Attrape Coeur is one of my favourites. I do buy new niche as well, but only use those old classics in their pre-reformulation versions. The new Opium that I decided to try ended up as a toilet  refresher, it smells too chemical to me and has little to do with the original smell.


Sheikh Latifa.....I also have a collection of vintage perfumes!  I especially love chypres, and they are not the same without oakmoss!!  Do you post on https://www.fragrantica.com as well?



momasaurus said:


> So interesting! Why did formulas change? New regulations, or what?


 New regulations from a group called IRFA.  The worst one (imo) caused perfumers to stop using oakmoss, which is KEY to a good chypre (My favorite).



CapriTrotteur said:


> Oh bobkat, dying here, have you posted a photo of your new beauty?


Haven't taken a picture of it yet.  I will get one when I go out later this week, OK?


----------



## scarf1

I haven't seen any of the losange scarves yet, but I am willing to try. 
Although I have amassed quite a few H scarves, I really don't have any other high end designer brands. My clothes are mostly simple from department store "bridge brands". I am a sucker for beautiful fabrics, so I do love a nice cashmere sweater. I like my clothes to be comfortable, and not fussy. I used to wear a mix of prints and solids, but after retiring 5 years ago and doing more international travel to major cities, I have been upgrading my wardrobe. I have eliminated all the prints except for a handful of summer/ Hawaiian clothes. This was partly driven by 2 blogs I followed before I discovered TPF- the vivienne files, and unedemme.net. The scarves seem to satisfy my love of Prints and patterns. 

My main neutrals are black, navy and grey- so no surprise that PBP and I are twins on  multiple scarves. 

Frankly, where I live in Northern California, the usual lifestyle is very casual.
Yesterday DH and I went out to lunch at a nice restaurant after our eclipse experience. He had on linen pants, shirt and linen sport coat with a pocket square. I wore a tshirt, pants and H scarf. The wait person commented how nice that we dressed up!


----------



## Joannadyne

Congrats, @Pirula, on the new job! Wishing you a good first day. 

Speaking of good days on the job, HR announced we'll be having chair massages in the office next Monday. It's just 15 minutes per person but it's reason enough to make sure you're in the office that day! [emoji23]


----------



## Joannadyne

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi all! I was invited by my chanel buddy Pbp  thanks !!!
> 
> I think this is one of the Losange scarves? Think it's part of the men's collection but I love this one   Once again. Trying to be good as always  has any one seen it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802762
> 
> 
> I just love the little horsies



Welcome! First of all, that losange is adorable! Secondly, anyone who has David Tennant in their avatar is a friend in my book!


----------



## Pirula

Joannadyne said:


> Congrats, @Pirula, on the new job! Wishing you a good first day.
> 
> Speaking of good days on the job, HR announced we'll be having chair massages in the office next Monday. It's just 15 minutes per person but it's reason enough to make sure you're in the office that day! [emoji23]



Thank you dear!  I'll report back tomorrow.

Chair massages????  Hellooooooooo....


----------



## EmileH

I have to check out these blogs. I'll bet you guys made a very handsome couple at lunch yesterday.


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne said:


> Welcome! First of all, that losange is adorable! Secondly, anyone who has David Tennant in their avatar is a friend in my book!



Ok how did you know that? I have been meaning to ask pigleto for a year who is in the picture. 

Chair massages would be very nice.


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> New regulations from a group called IRFA.  The worst one (imo) caused perfumers to stop using oakmoss, which is KEY to a good chypre (My favorite).



I hate change. LOL.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> I haven't seen any of the losange scarves yet, but I am willing to try.
> Although I have amassed quite a few H scarves, I really don't have any other high end designer brands. My clothes are mostly simple from department store "bridge brands". I am a sucker for beautiful fabrics, so I do love a nice cashmere sweater. I like my clothes to be comfortable, and not fussy. I used to wear a mix of prints and solids, but after retiring 5 years ago and doing more international travel to major cities, I have been upgrading my wardrobe. I have eliminated all the prints except for a handful of summer/ Hawaiian clothes. This was partly driven by 2 blogs I followed before I discovered TPF- the vivienne files, and unedemme.net. The scarves seem to satisfy my love of Prints and patterns.
> 
> My main neutrals are black, navy and grey- so no surprise that PBP and I are twins on  multiple scarves.
> 
> Frankly, where I live in Northern California, the usual lifestyle is very casual.
> Yesterday DH and I went out to lunch at a nice restaurant after our eclipse experience. He had on linen pants, shirt and linen sport coat with a pocket square. I wore a tshirt, pants and H scarf. The wait person commented how nice that we dressed up!


I can totally relate, although I am not retired. I work in a few fields where clothing is very casual. Most of the time I feel like I'm just dressing to amuse myself, LOL.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> I think the funniest thing that my DH and I do on occasion is end up wearing the same colors.



Welcome GK.   

My DH and I do the same thing.   We have a massive collection of $15 Kenneth Cole outlet tee shirts that we wear during the day (we are retired).   They are 95% either black or purple.  Let me tell you that purple is really not his color but brights make him happy.   I just bequeathed him my 50% interest in them to him, as I am forcing myself to wear women's tees.


----------



## Joannadyne

Genie27 said:


> Tailored shorts are my go-to year round, with solid tights in winter. I don't have to worry about flashing some poor pedestrian or public transit worker as I step on the streetcar. I tend towards floaty frilly skirts for summer, and they are a bit too casual for work.



You must have gorgeous legs. I envy all you ladies with pretty gams - I've always been short and stout, as the nursery rhyme goes, but my large calves eliminate most dresses and skirts. And before you say, "what about wearing longer dresses/skirts?" I'm 5'1" so the proportions just don't work. This makes me sad because I'm more of a girly girl at heart. But that doesn't stop me from admiring others in nice short, skirts and dresses, so bring it on, ladies!


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Hardly anyone has unlimited funds, but on the H thread it can seem like everyone does.  Why don't you post a few pics of some of your favorite Reiss pieces.   I am not familiar with the brand.   I personally don't buy high end clothing.   Someone talked about not liking to wear H scarves to dinner because they become $400 napkins.   I figure if I had high end clothes, they would become $1,500 table clothes.
> 
> I was scarred by an experience in college.  I had a beautiful, highly stylish for Oklahoma, white wool jacket and pants that I was so proud of.   The very first time I wore it, the person next to me spilled a cup of coffee all over me.   I went home, cried, and threw it in the trash.  After that experience, I developed a certain affection for cheap throw away fashion--wear it twice and move on.  Hey, just saying, it can have a place in the well planned wardrobe.
> 
> But do show us you fashion interests.



This had me laughing out loud! Not at your sad mishap - I still remember a similar one from 20 years ago! But the napkin/tablecloth statement is too funny!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi all! I was invited by my chanel buddy Pbp  thanks !!!
> 
> I think this is one of the Losange scarves? Think it's part of the men's collection but I love this one   Once again. Trying to be good as always  has any one seen it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802762
> 
> 
> I just love the little horsies



I really prefer the men's collection! This one is very cool.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok how did you know that? I have been meaning to ask pigleto for a year who is in the picture.
> 
> Chair massages would be very nice.



I think the losange is this season perhaps  a guy friend who loves H had bought it and sent me the pic. I have a few H scarves but .... I hardly wear them [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] maybe now is the time to try !

David tennant is a Scottish actor who was Doctor Who a few years back. He also did Broadchurch and he's Scrooge McDuck in the new Ducktales 

Thanks for the welcome Pbp! I am prob not that much younger than y'all and I think there are others here who are younger !  I like to dress younger haha !


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok how did you know that? I have been meaning to ask pigleto for a year who is in the picture.
> 
> Chair massages would be very nice.



Haha I am so literal that I always assume that everyone has their own photo as their avatar, so I thought she and others were men at first! Hard to imagine!!! 
I also just realized that a great beauty in the Chanel forums (she might be a great beauty still) has a famous and unknown-to-me actress as her avatar! 
If someone is famous from after 2000 then I probably don't know who they are!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I haven't seen them. They look interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> You look so good in shorts. Great outfit for hot weather.
> 
> I know of Reiss because Kate Middleton likes their pieces. The cuts are very nice. I love mixing these types of brands in with some of my designer items. Most of my basics are brands like this. I think it creates a more interesting personalized look than wearing one designer head to toe. And for basics I don't think it's worth paying designer prices.


Reiss has such classic, high quality, and well-tailored items. They have a sale twice a year in July and December/January where the entire season's collection goes on sale for up to half off, so I always stock up then. My entire work wardrobe is basically Reiss at this point, which is perfect for my office that errs on the more formal side of business casual. I'm currently looking for more separate blazers...have been thinking of acquiring a Smythe - the same style (aptly named the Duchess) that Kate Middleton has! I just love her style overall.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Cafe, I'm budget-challenged as well, and *am a bargain shopper *(I love a deal, especially on 'branded' stuff as my SIL likes to sneer dismissively). I like waiting for sales, but I'm realizing that some things that are really special don't make it to sale.
> 
> Cordie, the trench was a lucky find about a decade ago. I didn't wear or like it for a couple of years, until I tied the belt back, folded the cuffs to 3/4 length, and it's been a favourite staple ever since. I'm not tall (5'0) so can easily look overwhelmed. *I like the look of yours - does it hit you mid thigh? Or shorter? *It would be great for winter in your climate.
> 
> *Tailored shorts are my go-to year round, with solid tights in winter.* I don't have to worry about flashing some poor pedestrian or public transit worker as I step on the streetcar. I tend towards floaty frilly skirts for summer, and they are a bit too casual for work.



When you start talking to people, everyone is value conscious.  They just express it in different ways.   My way is vintage shopping.

I love you tailored shorts look.  I have a collection of pics of shorts outfits I will share sometime when this thread slows down.

Here is a pic of my Burberry on.   It is short.  Underneath it are cutoffs rolled so high that the inside pockets show and the coat is still shorter than that.   

And here is the reveal of my "*disguise sunglasses*".  Trying to channel Jackie O or Kendall J.   I have decided to start taking more selfies for a reason.   It forces me to look at myself which helps me stick to my diet.   I like my face.  I like my legs.  My middle with its muffin top... not so much.   I don't have a full length mirror, so if I didn't include my head, all I would see in the selfies would be my middle which depress me greatly.  I know the glasses don't really hide my face, but I am going to pretend to myself that no one would recognize me from a pic wearing my "*disguise sunglasses*".


----------



## Cordeliere

bobkat1991 said:


> New regulations from a group called IRFA.  The worst one (imo) caused perfumers to stop using oakmoss, which is KEY to a good chypre (My favorite).



Clearly a world out there that I know nothing about.   Is oakmoss supposed to kill us or something?


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Reiss has such classic, high quality, and well-tailored items. They have a sale twice a year in July and December/January where the entire season's collection goes on sale for up to half off, so I always stock up then. My entire work wardrobe is basically Reiss at this point, which is perfect for my office that errs on the more formal side of business casual. I'm currently looking for more separate blazers...have been thinking of acquiring a Smythe - the same style (aptly named the Duchess) that Kate Middleton has! I just love her style overall.



Wow.  I love it.    Here is a link for anyone else who is curious.

https://www.reiss.com/us/lookbook/aw17-womenswear-lookbook-august/


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok how did you know that? I have been meaning to ask pigleto for a year who is in the picture.
> 
> Chair massages would be very nice.





pigleto972001 said:


> I think the losange is this season perhaps  a guy friend who loves H had bought it and sent me the pic. I have a few H scarves but .... I hardly wear them [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] maybe now is the time to try !
> 
> David tennant is a Scottish actor who was Doctor Who a few years back. He also did Broadchurch and he's Scrooge McDuck in the new Ducktales
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Pbp! I am prob not that much younger than y'all and I think there are others here who are younger !  I like to dress younger haha !



I don't usually fall for celebrities or actors but David Tennant was IT for me back in his Doctor Who days. Ten was most definitely MY doctor, as Whovians like to say. He was brilliant in Broadchurch and Jessica Jones as well. Pigleto, the fact that you also cite his upcoming Duck Tales work tells me you must be a super fan. (I made my kid watch Tree Fu Tom just so I could enjoy his voiceover work, haha!) High five, sister! 

But, erm, how to put this politely? Back off, he's MINE! [emoji23]


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> When you start talking to people, everyone is value conscious.  They just express it in different ways.   My way is vintage shopping.
> 
> I love you tailored shorts look.  I have a collection of pics of shorts outfits I will share sometime when this thread slows down.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Burberry on.   It is short.  Underneath it are cutoffs rolled so high that the inside pockets show and the coat is still shorter than that.
> 
> And here is the reveal of my "*disguise sunglasses*".  Trying to channel Jackie O or Kendall J.   I have decided to start taking more selfies for a reason.   It forces me to look at myself which helps me stick to my diet.   I like my face.  I like my legs.  My middle with its muffin top... not so much.   I don't have a full length mirror, so if I didn't include my head, all I would see in the selfies would be my middle which depress me greatly.  I know the glasses don't really hide my face, but I am going to pretend to myself that no one would recognize me from a pic wearing my "*disguise sunglasses*".
> View attachment 3802854



I am jealous of your nice, shorts-wearing legs. 
On another note, do you quilt?


----------



## pigleto972001

Joannadyne said:


> I don't usually fall for celebrities or actors but David Tennant was IT for me back in his Doctor Who days. Ten was most definitely MY doctor, as Whovians like to say. He was brilliant in Broadchurch and Jessica Jones as well. Pigleto, the fact that you also cite his upcoming Duck Tales work tells me you must be a super fan. (I made my kid watch Tree Fu Tom just so I could enjoy his voiceover work, haha!) High five, sister!
> 
> But, erm, how to put this politely? Back off, he's MINE! [emoji23]



Haha ! Definitely a super fan !! I have to say maybe my new crush is in Chris Evans. Love me some Captain America!!! Team Cap


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> Wow.  I love it.    Here is a link for anyone else who is curious.
> 
> https://www.reiss.com/us/lookbook/aw17-womenswear-lookbook-august/



Those wide-legged trousers in the first look are just calling my name!


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> Thrilled you found the thread and joined us.       Thank you about the bag.   I feel very lucky.


Thank you, Corde!


----------



## Joannadyne

momasaurus said:


> I can totally relate, although I am not retired. I work in a few fields where clothing is very casual. Most of the time I feel like I'm just dressing to amuse myself, LOL.



But that's the best kind of dressing!! 
(Besides honey mustard, heh heh)


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> I am jealous of your nice, shorts-wearing legs.
> On another note, do you quilt?



No that came from Linen Source.  I love bright colors.


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme, I looked at the smythe duchess blazer. I have heard good things about that brand and I have admired Kate's on her. I think your instinct that a nice blazer would be a good piece to add to your wardrobe is a good idea. I think you should try it but it depends on your body type if it will work for you. It's great on Kate's athletic figure. I don't think it would work for everyone. The one button right at the bra line isn't flattering on me and the cutout in the back would probably also make my bottom look wide. I went with a balmain navy blazer which suits my curvy figure better, although I do wish the shoulders were just a bit less strong, but that is the look. They are expensive but if you shop around there are ways to get them for less. 

Some of these Reiss looks are very nice. I bought a coat from them a few years back and their alterations were excellent.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Those wide-legged trousers in the first look are just calling my name!


Interesting-I like the cut and the styles, but the only looks I could pull off would be the dress in 2, and the brown skirt at the end. Everything else would be too long/stumpy on me. And even then the neckline is too high and will make me look dumpy.


----------



## Genie27

Cafe, the duchess is a nice cut. I like the high button as it elongates the leg line. Not sure about the bum cutout - you'd have to try it on to see where that hits. I think it might flatter flat bums. 

But I usually buy jackets that don't always button up, so that they fit me better on the shoulders/length.


----------



## Genie27

Cordie, Have you tried wearing it open by belting it back? Never mind, it may not work on double breasted versions - mine is single breasted (?) and I have it cinched back so it doesn't even meet in the front.


----------



## Moirai

Corde, you look great in those glasses. I'm in search of the perfect Chanel sunglasses. I found one several months ago but didn't buy it, returned to store to find it's been sold, argh! Recently tried on a pair of Tom Ford which I liked but still thinking about the Chanel ones.

Genie, you look fab. The jacket puts it all together. Shorts look great on you. I never look classy in them so sadly I limit them to sporty outings.

PbP and Scarf, looking very chic in your silks. You make it look so effortless.

Capri, I remembered you were deciding between confetti and farandole. I would love to see a mod pic if you are up to it. Yes, Kate Middleton wears Aquatalia Rhumba boots. I have those too and love them.

Nicole, love your flats! Thanks for sharing!

Cremel and Papertiger, thanks for recommendations on beauty products. I'm always interested in what others have tried and reading about their favorites.

Joanna, you do the best eyeliner and lipstick applications!

Pirula, good luck! Am sure you will look and do great!

Question for anyone - how does one use emojis on iPad other than the selections on tpf?


----------



## scarf1

Hmm, reiss looks interesting. No stores near me, but can check out next time I am in NY or London.


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> Question for anyone - how does one use emojis on iPad other than the selections on tpf?



I don't think this is exactly what you are asking, but there was a discussion not long ago about how to revive all the emojs that no longer work after the software change here.   Angelian figured out how to make them work again.  She is going to be joining us in this thread soon.   In the mean time,  this link will put you right in the middle of that discussion.  Most people understood her code instructions, but I just copy and paste.   

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-cafe-bon-temps-good-times-cafe.882228/page-1482


----------



## Joannadyne

Had a nice work meeting today - we are developing a theme to profile people in my industry and someone pitched the idea of first jobs and the lessons learned from it. I asked everyone to share their experiences and it was a hoot! We broadened the theme to include not just someone's very first job (we might get too many of the same kind of story - paper routes, fast food and the like) but whatever job outside our industry that would give us a good story to tell. 

Someone on my staff shared that she worked for a nonprofit animal shelter organization and part of the job was to beg for donations from drivers sitting in their cars waiting for the light to turn green. They had the staff carry buckets for the cash and instructed them to be aggressive with drivers - friendly but aggressive. She was able to total, on average, $500 a day! 

Another worked as a one hour photo developer back in the day when we used real film (that seems like so long ago!) and said he couldn't believe the naked images people took. One notable example involved a nekkid man, erm, "sitting" on a bowling pin. [emoji33] Not sure what the lesson is there... eek!

I've had many jobs but my favorite was working as a temp salesperson for a touring broadway show. In order to drum up interest from the milling patrons, I rewrote the lyrics to the show's most popular songs to showcase the merch and belted my heart out. I was so nervous! But it taught me to be more self confident in front of people and in the end, I had a blast! I think I was 16 or 17 at the time.

Anyone else have a good story to share??


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Cafe, the duchess is a nice cut. I like the high button as it elongates the leg line. Not sure about the bum cutout - you'd have to try it on to see where that hits. I think it might flatter flat bums.
> 
> But I usually buy jackets that don't always button up, so that they fit me better on the shoulders/length.



I think I'm built similarly to Kate Middleton - I'm 5'8 and about 110 pounds with a longish torso, so I am hopeful it will work! Just need to find a place to try it on now.


----------



## cafecreme15

scarf1 said:


> Hmm, reiss looks interesting. No stores near me, but can check out next time I am in NY or London.



There are quite a few locations in NY! Midtown east on Madison Ave, Upper West Side, West Village, and Soho. Soho is my fave!


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> I think I'm built similarly to Kate Middleton - I'm 5'8 and about 110 pounds with a longish torso, so I am hopeful it will work! Just need to find a place to try it on now.



Oh my dear then you can literally wear anything and look fabulous. Go for it! It's a beautiful blazer. If you are in New York you are lucky that you have so many shopping options. I have to order a lot online.


----------



## Joannadyne

(This is not a political post, but inquiring minds want to know: What H scarf was in Louise Linton's IG photo?? Vanity Fair is linking the New Libris stole at $940 and it doesn't look like a stole to me, it looks like a csgm but I can't identify the design.)


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne said:


> (This is not a political post, but inquiring minds want to know: What H scarf was in Louise Linton's IG photo?? Vanity Fair is linking the New Libris stole at $940 and it doesn't look like a stole to me, it looks like a csgm but I can't identify the design.)



I think it's couverture et tenues. Very appropriate for Kentucky.


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it's couverture et tenues. Very appropriate for Kentucky.



Oh, yes, I believe you're right about Couverture! I was squinting at it a bit and couldn't quite make it out. Thanks!


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Had a nice work meeting today - we are developing a theme to profile people in my industry and someone pitched the idea of first jobs and the lessons learned from it. I asked everyone to share their experiences and it was a hoot! We broadened the theme to include not just someone's very first job (we might get too many of the same kind of story - paper routes, fast food and the like) but whatever job outside our industry that would give us a good story to tell.
> 
> Someone on my staff shared that she worked for a nonprofit animal shelter organization and part of the job was to beg for donations from drivers sitting in their cars waiting for the light to turn green. They had the staff carry buckets for the cash and instructed them to be aggressive with drivers - friendly but aggressive. She was able to total, on average, $500 a day!
> 
> Another worked as a one hour photo developer back in the day when we used real film (that seems like so long ago!) and said he couldn't believe the naked images people took. One notable example involved a nekkid man, erm, "sitting" on a bowling pin. [emoji33] Not sure what the lesson is there... eek!
> 
> I've had many jobs but my favorite was working as a temp salesperson for a touring broadway show. In order to drum up interest from the milling patrons, I rewrote the lyrics to the show's most popular songs to showcase the merch and belted my heart out. I was so nervous! But it taught me to be more self confident in front of people and in the end, I had a blast! I think I was 16 or 17 at the time.
> 
> Anyone else have a good story to share??




DH is out of town.   I had been telling him how funny the posts were on this thread.   Then I went back to the computer, and lo and behold, here was this post.    So I called him back and read it to him.   He was so torn.  He thought is was funny, but also being a guy, he could not stop imagining himself in the bowling pin position and I think it caused him excruciating mental pain.   But being a guy, he tried to cover it with bad jokes about gutter balls, etc.   But Joanna, you rock.


----------



## EmileH

Oh my god. I just went back and saw your post Joanna. You do rock. Clearly you have rocked since birth. That's very brave at 16.

I was a waitress at a diner in NJ. Hardest work I ever did. People actually threw food at me on several occasions. But it was good money for a teenager and helped to pay for school. My favorite part of the job was the older widowed gentlemen who always ate at the counter. I liked listening to their stories and they enjoyed telling them.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my dear then you can literally wear anything and look fabulous. Go for it! It's a beautiful blazer. If you are in New York you are lucky that you have so many shopping options. I have to order a lot online.


Thank you PbP! I'm in NY for another couple of weeks, then it's back to Philadelphia. Strangely enough I am having a difficult time finding a brick and mortar store that sells Smythe. The large department stores do, but I find shopping for clothes there very overwhelming. I prefer smaller boutiques!


----------



## Cordeliere

I did waitressing too, one summer in college.  It was at a very high end restaurant in one of the Chicago burbs.  I learned two very valuable lessons.   One was always keep the people at your tables informed.  Tell them, "That table's dinners just came up.  As soon as I serve them, I will be back to take your order."   There is a whole lot of transfer of that skill.    The tenants of our apartment building are thrilled that we put out notices explaining what the hold up is in repairing washers and dryers (multiple defective replacement parts, etc).  Who doesn't like to be told what to expect.  

The second lesson was:  the nicer you are to people, the more money they give you.  I have not really mastered that one.   I always have to play bad cop and dh plays good cop.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you PbP! I'm in NY for another couple of weeks, then it's back to Philadelphia. Strangely enough I am having a difficult time finding a brick and mortar store that sells Smythe. The large department stores do, but I find shopping for clothes there very overwhelming. I prefer smaller boutiques!


Smythe is carried online by Nordstrom, Saks, and Neiman Marcus.  The problem is that I have never found the stores near me to carry them.  At one time Saks in Bev Hills did have the Kate blazer,  It is a standard item that they keep making.  If you are in NYC, I would call Saks and see if they have any on the floor, otherwise it is internet shopping for  you.  They run small and most people have to go up one size.  I have several and I did that with each of them.

Also Shopbop carries them/


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I know it's 'all the rage' as my grandma would say but I found it sort of by accident rather than being up-to-the-minute, checking out the ingredients for ridiculously expensive tinted Lush lip-softener. Coconut oil was top of the list.
> 
> Another good product is Shea Dry Oil or Moringa Dry Oil (I buy mine from the Body Shop) I use it on my face too and I'm ready for make-up in a couple of minutes, no residual grease. I notice Body shop hasn't got any of the Shea ATM but this is the other https://www.thebodyshop.com/en-gb/body/body-massage-oils/moringa-beautifying-oil/p/p000858 Moringa is more for the body only.



Thanks for the tips.   I love going into Lush.  Why do they call the other two "dry oil"?   No residual grease sounds good.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Smythe is carried online by Nordstrom, Saks, and Neiman Marcus.  The problem is that I have never found the stores near me to carry them.  At one time Saks in Bev Hills did have the Kate blazer,  It is a standard item that they keep making.  If you are in NYC, I would call Saks and see if they have any on the floor, otherwise it is internet shopping for  you.  They run small and most people have to go up one size.  I have several and I did that with each of them.
> 
> Also Shopbop carries them/



Having several is a strong endorsement.


----------



## bunnycat

Cordeliere said:


> To get the ball rolling, I am going to share my newest joy.   I had been eying her for a long time trying to decide if she was awesome or just plain goofy.   Pocketbook Pup and Momasaurus pronounced her to be awesome and gave me the nudge I needed to hit “buy it now”.
> 
> 
> Neither the seller nor Bababebi knows the name of her model.   Bababebi thinks she may have only been sold in Japan.  She is a 2002 model in Raisin box.  She looks like a skinny precursor to the Toolbox. She is a little narrower and a little taller than a 28 Kelly.  My favorite thing about her is the closure mechanism as it is minimalist modern.
> 
> 
> I am accepting naming suggestions for her.   Preferably something that sounds faintly Japanese.
> View attachment 3800863
> 
> View attachment 3800864
> 
> View attachment 3800865



Thank you for alerting me to the thread Cordeliere! I'll skip to the current posts shortly and surf back afterwards. But like you, I've got a purse bug at the moment and am trying to figure out how to revamp right now (in between a hundred other things like work, cleaning, wardrobe reassessment, cats, getting car fixed, etc etc etc....)

I don't know what that purse name is either. But it is gorgeous! I'm such a sucker for top handle bags with a shoulder strap.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Having several is a strong endorsement.


To be honest, I was on a Smythe kick about 3-5 (?)  years ago and have not bought any since.  Their style in blazers is pretty constant and the only thing that makes them different is the fabric.  There hasn't been anything too exciting in a while.  I will say that the workmanship on the ones I purchased was excellent and one style that I have in two of the  jackets  is so like a Chanel jacket that my DH was totally fooled.  Their price point is pretty reasonable as well.


----------



## bunnycat

Cordeliere said:


> Welcome GK.
> 
> My DH and I do the same thing.   We have a massive collection of $15 Kenneth Cole outlet tee shirts that we wear during the day (we are retired).   They are 95% either black or purple.  Let me tell you that purple is really not his color but brights make him happy.   I just bequeathed him my 50% interest in them to him, as I am forcing myself to wear women's tees.



lol- I totally get this. DH is a professor and also mostly color blind. I just put away his t-shirts today (after doing 3 loads of laundry) and everything was black, grey or red....

Interestingly, I am an artist, and am NOT color blind, but if you look in my closet there is a lot of black, grey....and red....


----------



## Cordeliere

bunnycat said:


> Thank you for alerting me to the thread Cordeliere! I'll skip to the current posts shortly and surf back afterwards. But like you, I've got a purse bug at the moment and am trying to figure out how to revamp right now (in between a hundred other things like work, cleaning, wardrobe reassessment, cats, getting car fixed, etc etc etc....)
> 
> I don't know what that purse name is either. But it is gorgeous! I'm such a sucker for top handle bags with a shoulder strap.



Thank you.  I love top handle bags.   Especially with easy claps.    

Very happy you have joined.   Here are the Cliff notes.  People are sharing info about brands they love.  Most recently Reiss and Symthe.    And Joanna has us in stitches.   If you have any desire to wet your pants from laughing just do a search on her posts in this thread.


----------



## Cordeliere

Remember when Nicole showed us her flats collection?  Doesn't that seem like years ago? It has been less than 18 hours.    I have been thinking about them all day.   I felt like I was seeing a formula for success but couldn't articulate it.   So I went back and looked again.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...fun-and-whatever.971046/page-14#post-31617641

Here are my thoughts.   It seems like there are two categories.   Glamour flats and edgy flats.  In the glamour category I would put:  1 the gold, 2 the satin, 3 the black glitter, and 4 the silver glitter.

In the edgy category, I would put 1.  the reptile, 2 the leopard, 3, the rockstuds, and 4 the charms.  And I did see some boots with grommets, so I am going to add that to the edgy collection.

I really like the edgy ones.   I want a version of each one in a slightly higher heel.

How do other people conceptualize her collection?  What lessons for success would you take from her choices?

How do people conceptual their own shoe collections?   I have mine sorted by type like ankle strap, or loafers, or stilettos.   Mundane.  I wouldn't approach my bag collection that way.  It is by skin and color.


----------



## wantitneedit

gracekelly said:


> Smythe is carried online by Nordstrom, Saks, and Neiman Marcus.  The problem is that I have never found the stores near me to carry them.  At one time Saks in Bev Hills did have the Kate blazer,  It is a standard item that they keep making.  If you are in NYC, I would call Saks and see if they have any on the floor, otherwise it is internet shopping for  you.  They run small and most people have to go up one size.  I have several and I did that with each of them.
> 
> Also Shopbop carries them/


Also Revolve and Forward!


----------



## bunnycat

Cordeliere said:


> Remember when Nicole showed us her flats collection?  Doesn't that seem like years ago? It has been less than 18 hours.    I have been thinking about them all day.   I felt like I was seeing a formula for success but couldn't articulate it.   So I went back and looked again.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...fun-and-whatever.971046/page-14#post-31617641
> 
> Here are my thoughts.   It seems like there are two categories.   Glamour flats and edgy flats.  In the glamour category I would put:  1 the gold, 2 the satin, 3 the black glitter, and 4 the silver glitter.
> 
> In the edgy category, I would put 1.  the reptile, 2 the leopard, 3, the rockstuds, and 4 the charms.  And I did see some boots with grommets, so I am going to add that to the edgy collection.
> 
> I really like the edgy ones.   I want a version of each one in a slightly higher heel.
> 
> How do other people conceptualize her collection?  What lessons for success would you take from her choices?
> 
> How do people conceptual their own shoe collections?   I have mine sorted by type like ankle strap, or loafers, or stilettos.   Mundane.  I wouldn't approach my bag collection that way.  It is by skin and color.



Her flats mostly seem to be classic styling, but with an extra element of interest in texture, or color, or material which keeps them feeling unique. No reason at all to have to stick to plain ole plain ole when you can have glitter! Or rockstuds!

I tend towards edgy or quirky for shoes when possible because a lot of my wardrobe is very casual, and I can't wear high heels. I also rarely spend a lot on shoes because I have so many many foot problems from decades of dancing and there's no telling when a pair will go "off" for my feet and cause pain then have to be discarded.

For storage, I have a shoe built in unit that we added in when we remodeled the bathroom and I got a surprise closet remodel when my shoes fell down on my carpenter one day while chatting....   (It's ok, we've been friends for many years and it was hilarious, but showcased my problem very well.) So the built in holds my favorites that I reach for often regardless of style or season. Then there are 2 storage buckets that hold general summer or winter oriented shoes. In Texas, we don't have a heavy winter so mostly the shoes are oriented to a bucket of various casual sandals, and the other bucket is filled with things like loafers, slip ons, sneakers and Chucks, etc....

A couple of special pairs live in their boxes on a shelf. My personal favorites and one of the few pairs of shoes I handed over $$ for is my pair of Yves Saint Laurent patent leather kitten heel boots. I searched for 5 years for a pair of low heeled lace up black boots and found them finally at Last Call. And my Betsy Johnson blue velvet with feather pom pom flatforms.  Mr Bcat HATES those. *I* LOOOOOOVVVVE them.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Smythe is carried online by Nordstrom, Saks, and Neiman Marcus.  The problem is that I have never found the stores near me to carry them.  At one time Saks in Bev Hills did have the Kate blazer,  It is a standard item that they keep making.  If you are in NYC, I would call Saks and see if they have any on the floor, otherwise it is internet shopping for  you.  They run small and most people have to go up one size.  I have several and I did that with each of them.
> 
> Also Shopbop carries them/



Yes I was going to order from Saks as a last resort since I prefer trying things like blazers on in store. But I'm assuming that since you have several then it is worth the hassle of online ordering!

Edit: just saw your above post about being on a kick a few years ago. I'm glad to hear they are so well made. I am a sucker for a classic blazer!


----------



## Cordeliere

bunnycat said:


> *Her flats mostly seem to be classic styling, but with an extra element of interest in texture, or color, or material which keeps them feeling unique. *No reason at all to have to stick to plain ole plain ole when you can have glitter! Or rockstuds!
> 
> I tend towards edgy or quirky for shoes when possible because a lot of my wardrobe is very casual, and I can't wear high heels. I also rarely spend a lot on shoes because I have so many many foot problems from decades of dancing and there's no telling when a pair will go "off" for my feet and cause pain then have to be discarded.
> 
> *For storage, I have a shoe built in unit that we added in when we remodeled the bathroom and I got a surprise closet remodel when my shoes fell down on my carpenter one day while chatting....   (It's ok, we've been friends for many years and it was hilarious, but showcased my problem very well.) *So the built in holds my favorites that I reach for often regardless of style or season. Then there are 2 storage buckets that hold general summer or winter oriented shoes. In Texas, we don't have a heavy winter so mostly the shoes are oriented to a bucket of various casual sandals, and the other bucket is filled with things like loafers, slip ons, sneakers and Chucks, etc....
> 
> A couple of special pairs live in their boxes on a shelf. My personal favorites and one of the few pairs of shoes I handed over $$ for is my pair of Yves Saint Laurent patent leather kitten heel boots. I searched for 5 years for a pair of low heeled lace up black boots and found them finally at Last Call. And my Betsy Johnson blue velvet with feather pom pom flatforms.  *Mr Bcat HATES those. *I* LOOOOOOVVVVE them.*




Yes on the texture.    I must concentrate on texture.

How convenient about the shoes falling on the carpenter.   Did you help them along?

My shoes are all in clear plastic boxes with labels.  How OCD is that?

PBP's husband hates her shoes too.   Maybe there is a need for a support group for husband's who hate their wives shoes.   Maybe they could be on Dr. Phil.

Edit:   I just realized the group would be comprised of Mr. Pup and Mr. Cat.   That is funny to me anyway.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Yes I was going to order from Saks as a last resort since I prefer trying things like blazers on in store. But I'm assuming that since you have several then it is worth the hassle of online ordering!
> 
> Edit: just saw your above post about being on a kick a few years ago. I'm glad to hear they are so well made. I am a sucker for a classic blazer!


I did not purchase the Kate blazer FYI. I saw it and to be honest, was not crazy about the fabric they were using at that point in time.  Things do change, so the fabric now could be quite different and I believe that they do fabricate it in several different fabrics.  It is easy enough to return to a dept store, so I would give that a try.  

Just looked for their website and discovered that it has changed significantly.  They are now selling online!  Take a look at the riding jackets.  I have one of these and it is a fun thing to wear.

https://shopsmythe.com/collections/jackets


----------



## bunnycat

Joannadyne said:


> Had a nice work meeting today - we are developing a theme to profile people in my industry and someone pitched the idea of first jobs and the lessons learned from it. I asked everyone to share their experiences and it was a hoot! We broadened the theme to include not just someone's very first job (we might get too many of the same kind of story - paper routes, fast food and the like) but whatever job outside our industry that would give us a good story to tell.
> 
> Someone on my staff shared that she worked for a nonprofit animal shelter organization and part of the job was to beg for donations from drivers sitting in their cars waiting for the light to turn green. They had the staff carry buckets for the cash and instructed them to be aggressive with drivers - friendly but aggressive. She was able to total, on average, $500 a day!
> 
> Another worked as a one hour photo developer back in the day when we used real film (that seems like so long ago!) and said he couldn't believe the naked images people took. One notable example involved a nekkid man, erm, "sitting" on a bowling pin. [emoji33] Not sure what the lesson is there... eek!
> 
> I've had many jobs but my favorite was working as a temp salesperson for a touring broadway show. In order to drum up interest from the milling patrons, I rewrote the lyrics to the show's most popular songs to showcase the merch and belted my heart out. I was so nervous! But it taught me to be more self confident in front of people and in the end, I had a blast! I think I was 16 or 17 at the time.
> 
> Anyone else have a good story to share??



You are very brave!!! Singing in front of people would be a torture for everyone involved if I did that. I've always loved opera singers, but couldn't carry a tune in a bucket.

Now... I can dance in front of others (not without some nerves), but I spent a good chunk of my college years doing competitive ballroom. Have you ever seen "Strictly Ballroom"? The competitions really are a lot like that movie....

Now I dance Argentine Tango, having given up my wicked ballroom ways about 12 years ago....


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I did not purchase the Kate blazer FYI. I saw it and to be honest, was not crazy about the fabric they were using at that point in time.  Things do change, so the fabric now could be quite different and I believe that they do fabricate it in several different fabrics.  It is easy enough to return to a dept store, so I would give that a try.
> 
> Just looked for their website and discovered that it has changed significantly.  They are now selling online!  Take a look at the riding jackets.  I have one of these and it is a fun thing to wear.
> 
> https://shopsmythe.com/collections/jackets



Those are fun! I was also eyeing the Duchess blazer in "rethink pink" in a lovely bubblegum shade to support breast cancer charities. It reminds me a bit of the pink Chanel Cuba jacket I passed on at the sale! But I will probably end up with a more muted color, maybe the olive or navy. My shopping goal for the next year is only buy pieces that can work in both a casual and work wardrobe.


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> DH is out of town.   I had been telling him how funny the posts were on this thread.   Then I went back to the computer, and lo and behold, here was this post.    So I called him back and read it to him.   He was so torn.  He thought is was funny, but also being a guy, he could not stop imagining himself in the bowling pin position and I think it caused him excruciating mental pain.   But being a guy, he tried to cover it with bad jokes about gutter balls, etc.   But Joanna, you rock.



My entire staff was incredulous - we asked him, "Are you SURE it wasn't one of those pictures using perspective to make it appear as if the top end of the pin was up there, like when people try to "prop up" the leaning tower of Pisa?"

He most emphatically said, "There is not the remotest chance that it was a trick of the camera. It was CLEARLY lodged in the bullseye." Then he added, "And he was SMILING."  [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my god. I just went back and saw your post Joanna. You do rock. Clearly you have rocked since birth. That's very brave at 16.
> 
> I was a waitress at a diner in NJ. Hardest work I ever did. People actually threw food at me on several occasions. But it was good money for a teenager and helped to pay for school. My favorite part of the job was the older widowed gentlemen who always ate at the counter. I liked listening to their stories and they enjoyed telling them.



Throwing food? Geez Louise. That's so beyond rude! You poor thing.
I greatly admire wait staff - it's not an easy job! One of my childhood friends waitressed for a while and after hearing her stories of horrid customers, I try whenever possible to tip well. 



Cordeliere said:


> I did waitressing too, one summer in college.  It was at a very high end restaurant in one of the Chicago burbs.  I learned two very valuable lessons.   One was always keep the people at your tables informed.  Tell them, "That table's dinners just came up.  As soon as I serve them, I will be back to take your order."   There is a whole lot of transfer of that skill.    The tenants of our apartment building are thrilled that we put out notices explaining what the hold up is in repairing washers and dryers (multiple defective replacement parts, etc).  Who doesn't like to be told what to expect.
> 
> The second lesson was:  the nicer you are to people, the more money they give you.  I have not really mastered that one.   I always have to play bad cop and dh plays good cop.



Good lessons!! I'm a huge proponent for communicating the "why" even if I'm not required to. I think it just helps people to be more empathetic and understanding. 



bunnycat said:


> You are very brave!!! Singing in front of people would be a torture for everyone involved if I did that. I've always loved opera singers, but couldn't carry a tune in a bucket.
> 
> Now... I can dance in front of others (not without some nerves), but I spent a good chunk of my college years doing competitive ballroom. Have you ever seen "Strictly Ballroom"? The competitions really are a lot like that movie....
> 
> Now I dance Argentine Tango, having given up my wicked ballroom ways about 12 years ago....



I am the opposite of you, bunnycat! I have always loved singing but I cannot, for the life of me, dance. This includes ALL types of dance. I am not a naturally graceful person. I cannot move to any rhythm, so much so that even the rhythm method is a no-go. [emoji23]

True story: I fell in love with ballet when I was 13. Before falling for David Tennant as previously disclosed, I fell for Baryshnikov. I wanted to learn ballet so badly. But as also previously mentioned, I am short and stout. Not exactly Balanchine material. I went to my dad and said that I really really really wanted to take ballet classes. He burst out laughing - he thought I was joking! Oof, that was rather humiliating. But once he saw I was serious, he let me enroll but I will say I was by far the largest girl in the class. [emoji27] I don't regret it, though, I worked hard at it and enjoyed it, even if I was self-conscious. It gave me a better appreciation for the artistry and athleticism required of dancers. 

Also, YASSSS to Strictly Ballroom!!! God, that was my favorite movie when it came out! That is so cool that you danced competitively!!


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> I don't think this is exactly what you are asking, but there was a discussion not long ago about how to revive all the emojs that no longer work after the software change here.   Angelian figured out how to make them work again.  She is going to be joining us in this thread soon.   In the mean time,  this link will put you right in the middle of that discussion.  Most people understood her code instructions, but I just copy and paste.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-cafe-bon-temps-good-times-cafe.882228/page-1482


Thanks! Haha, that's fun!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hope this comes out clearly. I have a double faced cashmere Celine coat that I love dearly but it cost me about 6k after tax. It was worth it. So when I saw the prices for these I was like [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]the colors look fun


----------



## luckylove

Joannadyne said:


> My entire staff was incredulous - we asked him, "Are you SURE it wasn't one of those pictures using perspective to make it appear as if the top end of the pin was up there, like when people try to "prop up" the leaning tower of Pisa?"
> 
> He most emphatically said, "There is not the remotest chance that it was a trick of the camera. It was CLEARLY lodged in the bullseye." Then he added, "And he was SMILING."  [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing food? Geez Louise. That's so beyond rude! You poor thing.
> I greatly admire wait staff - it's not an easy job! One of my childhood friends waitressed for a while and after hearing her stories of horrid customers, I try whenever possible to tip well.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lessons!! I'm a huge proponent for communicating the "why" even if I'm not required to. I think it just helps people to be more empathetic and understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> I am the opposite of you, bunnycat! I have always loved singing but I cannot, for the life of me, dance. This includes ALL types of dance. I am not a naturally graceful person. I cannot move to any rhythm, so much so that even the rhythm method is a no-go. [emoji23]
> 
> True story: I fell in love with ballet when I was 13. Before falling for David Tennant as previously disclosed, I fell for Baryshnikov. I wanted to learn ballet so badly. But as also previously mentioned, I am short and stout. Not exactly Balanchine material. I went to my dad and said that I really really really wanted to take ballet classes. He burst out laughing - he thought I was joking! Oof, that was rather humiliating. But once he saw I was serious, he let me enroll but I will say I was by far the largest girl in the class. [emoji27] I don't regret it, though, I worked hard at it and enjoyed it, even if I was self-conscious. It gave me a better appreciation for the artistry and athleticism required of dancers.
> 
> Also, YASSSS to Strictly Ballroom!!! God, that was my favorite movie when it came out! That is so cool that you danced competitively!!



Joanne, i totally understand your love of ballet when you were a child! I too, fell in love with it by the age of four.... Of course, that was after spending the first year in ballet classes crying my eyes out and refusing to even attempt a somersault during acrobatic warm warm ups.  I was really shy when I was little and just didn't feel ready to take on that challenge.... but then, something clicked the next year and I fell in love with the artistry in movement and became an accomplished ballerina over the years.  Baryshnikov was every bit as dreamy as you might expect.  I had the amazing opportunity to perform with him as a young girl and it was definitely the highlight of my preteen years!!I  danced well into my twenties, and it is still my peaceful retreat after a long day. If only I still had that extra lean body of a dancer!!  Oh well! Still, I love all forms of creative expression and find a lot of joy in both dancing and signing. But neither became my chosen profession.


----------



## Cordeliere

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3803153
> 
> 
> Hope this comes out clearly. I have a double faced cashmere Celine coat that I love dearly but it cost me about 6k after tax. It was worth it. So when I saw the prices for these I was like [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]the colors look fun



The print is not sharp enough for my old eyes.   Where are they sold?   A very quick look online did not show anything but bags and shoes.


----------



## pigleto972001

According to the article they will be out this fall. I checked online too. No luck yet. Looked like they were mid 1k too !


----------



## EmileH

Grace can you give us a modeling photo of one of your smythe jackets?

Pigleto these coats are gorgeous. I'll bet they sell out quickly like the bags did especially with this publicity. I have been meaning to try a Celine coat. 

Bunnycat, men and shoes [emoji849]

Cordie and genie you can definitely tie a belt behind a double breasted trench. There are some other ways to fold and button them to look cool too.

Yes, yes explaining truthfully why there is a delay or mishap really helps in customer service. And a sincere I'm sorry goes a very long way. 

Flats: cordie I think you summarized well. Nicole's flats are either glam or edgy. Nothing plain vanilla there. I think that's why they stand out in my mind. They seem polished and really complete her outfits. Not lazy like say my simple ballet flats.


----------



## Vitamina H

Hi everyone!! Gosh, it has been so very long since I logged into the tPF! What a fun thread you have started, Cordy! I have read the whole thread (sleepless night last night) and love it! Joannadyne, you are so darling and funny! I adore your personality. Cordy, I love your wit too and your writing is so addicting to read ( I remember your travel posts!). I have to admit, I have been on a bit of a clothes and scarf purge myself the last year or so. I can so relate to PbB on this one.  I went nuts when I first started collecting and then realized, after  a while, that with certain scarves I just liked looking at them but not wearing them. I think Frou Frou had first made me think of this. It does become almost an addictive feeling of selling/donating clothes, etc. that you aren't using. I love reading how you ladies here are going through this same thought process. Even my dad, who is a total clothes fanatic, is doing the same. Ha! Maybe it is in the air. I don't know!! 
Cordy, you look fantastic in your new trench. I love this length best.
Moma and Genie, a question regarding the Massaccessi bags. Do you both recommend? I am about 97% ready to try and would love to hear your thoughts too!


----------



## EmileH

Vitmamina! Oh my goodness. Hello. It's so nice to see you here. You were so missed. I hope you are well. 

I'm so glad to hear I'm not alone. The scarves are sooo addictive. 

Have to run for work but you made my day. [emoji2]


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for the tips.   I love going into Lush.  Why do they call the other two "dry oil"?   No residual grease sounds good.



Dry oil rubs in almost immediately


----------



## papertiger

bunnycat said:


> lol- I totally get this. DH is a professor and also mostly color blind. I just put away his t-shirts today (after doing 3 loads of laundry) and everything was black, grey or red....
> 
> Interestingly, I am an artist, and am NOT color blind, but if you look in my closet there is a lot of black, grey....and red....



You are fantastic with colour!


----------



## Pirula

Good morning friends!  Off to first day.  Unfortunately I don't own a full length mirror (I know, I know.  Tim Gunn would not approve), so this will have to do.  OOTD:




And here are the shoes, as requested:




Have a great day everyone!


----------



## momasaurus

Vitamina H said:


> Hi everyone!! Gosh, it has been so very long since I logged into the tPF! What a fun thread you have started, Cordy! I have read the whole thread (sleepless night last night) and love it! Joannadyne, you are so darling and funny! I adore your personality. Cordy, I love your wit too and your writing is so addicting to read ( I remember your travel posts!). I have to admit, I have been on a bit of a clothes and scarf purge myself the last year or so. I can so relate to PbB on this one.  I went nuts when I first started collecting and then realized, after  a while, that with certain scarves I just liked looking at them but not wearing them. I think Frou Frou had first made me think of this. It does become almost an addictive feeling of selling/donating clothes, etc. that you aren't using. I love reading how you ladies here are going through this same thought process. Even my dad, who is a total clothes fanatic, is doing the same. Ha! Maybe it is in the air. I don't know!!
> Cordy, you look fantastic in your new trench. I love this length best.
> Moma and Genie, a question regarding the Massaccessi bags. Do you both recommend? I am about 97% ready to try and would love to hear your thoughts too!


So nice to see you here Vitamina!! The Massaccesi bags are lovely. For the cost of an H carré you can have a custom-made leather bag, so I have a few. Customer service is top-notch. Have you been emailing Collette? She is so patient and adorable. Have you been fondling leather samples? I love that. 
I find most of the the bags too large for my needs, but I adore the midi zip Selene and have 2. You can get a fun contrasting lining and open the zippers. I also have a celeste blue Hera, which I used instead of a backpack on a recent job where I was hauling folders and books around. I have a bright red Zhoe, which is a more structured bag. And a few things will be arriving soon from the recent sale. 
You can do all sorts of customizations, and @Sickgrl13 does colorblocking. PM me if you want more info!
For those who don't know this bag designer, here's the website http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/ and there are several tpf threads also.


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> Good morning friends!  Off to first day.  Unfortunately I don't own a full length mirror (I know, I know.  Tim Gunn would not approve), so this will have to do.  OOTD:
> 
> View attachment 3803380
> 
> 
> And here are the shoes, as requested:
> 
> View attachment 3803381
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Power look! You are going to rock your first day!!!


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> Power look! You are going to rock your first day!!!



I needed that!  Thanks momasaurus!


----------



## Cordeliere

Vitamina H said:


> Hi everyone!! Gosh, it has been so very long since I logged into the tPF! What a fun thread you have started, Cordy! I have read the whole thread (sleepless night last night) and love it! Joannadyne, you are so darling and funny! I adore your personality. Cordy, I love your wit too and your writing is so addicting to read ( I remember your travel posts!). I have to admit, I have been on a bit of a clothes and scarf purge myself the last year or so. I can so relate to PbB on this one.  I went nuts when I first started collecting and then realized, after  a while, that with certain scarves I just liked looking at them but not wearing them. I think Frou Frou had first made me think of this. It does become almost an addictive feeling of selling/donating clothes, etc. that you aren't using. I love reading how you ladies here are going through this same thought process. Even my dad, who is a total clothes fanatic, is doing the same. Ha! Maybe it is in the air. I don't know!!
> Cordy, you look fantastic in your new trench. I love this length best.
> Moma and Genie, a question regarding the Massaccessi bags. Do you both recommend? I am about 97% ready to try and would love to hear your thoughts too!



Thank you.   You make me feel so good.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> Good morning friends!  Off to first day.  Unfortunately I don't own a full length mirror (I know, I know.  Tim Gunn would not approve), so this will have to do.  OOTD:
> 
> View attachment 3803380
> 
> 
> And here are the shoes, as requested:
> 
> View attachment 3803381
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




Rockstar!


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> So nice to see you here Vitamina!! The Massaccesi bags are lovely. For the cost of an H carré you can have a custom-made leather bag, so I have a few. Customer service is top-notch. Have you been emailing Collette? She is so patient and adorable. Have you been fondling leather samples? I love that.
> I find most of the the bags too large for my needs, but I adore the midi zip Selene and have 2. You can get a fun contrasting lining and open the zippers. I also have a celeste blue Hera, which I used instead of a backpack on a recent job where I was hauling folders and books around. I have a bright red Zhoe, which is a more structured bag. And a few things will be arriving soon from the recent sale.
> You can do all sorts of customizations, and @Sickgrl13 does colorblocking. PM me if you want more info!
> For those who don't know this bag designer, here's the website http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/ and there are several tpf threads also.



Contrast lining?!  We must have pictures.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Dry oil rubs in almost immediately



Excellent.   Less worry about the silks.


----------



## Cordeliere

Anybody else excited over all the wonderful things they are learning?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

scarf1 said:


> This is hilarious!


Thanks scarf, DH certainly felt great!!


----------



## Vitamina H

PbP! Thank you so much for the sweet welcome back!! You made my day too! I am really loving this new thread. It is so much fun to share ideas/thoughts. I think you had mentioned before, you figured out which styles work best for you and that is exactly where I am. I love them all, but I know what I will actually use more nowadays. Why oh why, does it have to be that I am drawn to the larger format?!!! Uhh! 

Genie, I want to add. I had you mixed up with Sickgirl on the Massaccessi thread! Sorry for the confusion!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> I am sure the men were eyeing you an thinking "what a babe".   They just didn't dare approach with their admiration because you were with the alpha male.


How sweet of you to say Cordie thank you.
I was quite pleased with my outfit and thought I looked ok and "appropriate" for the occasion.
Which is reasonably good for me as I generally think I don't look great (it's my nature I am afraid).
There was some lovely outfits there and the bride as required looked absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Genie27 said:


> Capri, that is a great story! I'm sure you both looked fantastic.


Thanks Genie, a good day was had by all.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pirula said:


> So tomorrow it's back to work after 7 weeks of leave and a year where the location called for jeans and cargo pants.  Excited to be in a business formal environment again.   Outfit planned for big day back:  a Talbot's sheath dress in a black & white abstract floral print, black Carolina Herrera 3/4 sleeve jacket, my beloved Savana Dance for confidence, my Rouge H Trim, and black faux croc, Giuseppe Zanotti pumps.   I'm so nervous, wish me luck!


Good luck on your first day back.
The outfit you have planned sounds perfect.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> elephant comment--ha ha.
> 
> I recently bought a vintage burberry from ebay that had been re-tailored to a shorter length.  I like it, but I think it is a bit too short for me since I am so tall.    Last summer we were rained on a lot during vacation, so I thought I needed one.    But honestly, I am still lusting for one in blue.
> 
> View attachment 3802713
> 
> 
> And sorry, I don't mean to be such a bore always talking about the things I have recently bought.   Our financial situation just loosened up after three years of all our money going to capital expenditures.   So I am like a person on a jail break after a diet that it too strict.   Currently "my job" is doing catch up shopping for us for all the things we have deferred.  So most everything I am interested in now is related to what I have just purchased (handbag, backyard landscaping, raincoat) or what is still on the wish list (moisturizer).   And I wish I had found the more stylish option that you took with your jacket.   I love seeing shorts as fashionable outfits.  Nicely done.


You are not a bore to me and I am sure I speak for all of us.
That is the lovely thing with this new thread, few restrictions I believe.
Eagerly waiting all of your news on purchases and whatever.


----------



## Vitamina H

momasaurus said:


> So nice to see you here Vitamina!! The Massaccesi bags are lovely. For the cost of an H carré you can have a custom-made leather bag, so I have a few. Customer service is top-notch. Have you been emailing Collette? She is so patient and adorable. Have you been fondling leather samples? I love that.
> I find most of the the bags too large for my needs, but I adore the midi zip Selene and have 2. You can get a fun contrasting lining and open the zippers. I also have a celeste blue Hera, which I used instead of a backpack on a recent job where I was hauling folders and books around. I have a bright red Zhoe, which is a more structured bag. And a few things will be arriving soon from the recent sale.
> You can do all sorts of customizations, and @Sickgrl13 does colorblocking. PM me if you want more info!
> For those who don't know this bag designer, here's the website http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/ and there are several tpf threads also.



Hello, dear Moma! So nice to chat with you! It has been sooo long! Too long! Thank you for your feedback. I was so excited to stumble on that thread. I was looking at another bag thread and for some reason saw  the M thread and clicked out of curiosity. I agree about size. I don't like big bags either and that is my biggest hesitation with a tote. I have a gold GP 30 ( love the size) and am wanting something similar in black, but would really like the option of feet on the bag and a strap too. I love the customizing feature too! So fun!! I am planning on emailing Collette and asking a few questions on the totes. As soon as I decide what I want, I will PM you to ask more questions! Thank you so much for your help. I love, love, love seeing these small brands carry on the old traditions and in a real, genuine way. I loved the bag Sickgirl customized! I got her and Genie mixed up! Excitement and old age! ha!!! By the way, your red Zhoe is gorgeousness x 10!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

gracekelly said:


> What a great story!  I think back in the good old days beyond recall, swagged out= Beau Brummel.  Your DH sounds like a fun guy and a good sport,  I didn't realize that VW made men's clothing.   I think people tend to expect a woman to do her best to look good at events and the surprise is when a man can steal the show.
> 
> I think the funniest thing that my DH and I do on occasion is end up wearing the same colors.  It is totally unplanned and we don't even see each other when getting dressed because we have separate dressing room and baths in our master suite.  We tend to meet up in the hall prior to leaving and there we are looking like we spent hours matching ourselves up.  I did know a couple who came to our office as patients, who very consciously matched their outfits everyday.  I once got up the nerve to ask  the wife about it and she told me that amongst their friends, they were known for this!


Thanks GK, DH is very interested in fashion and looking good both for him and me.
He is an enthusiast of VW, McQueen, Cavalli and his scarf collection is enviable.
He fails miserably with me.....
I am sure you and your DH look very nice when you hit the town.
We used to have a sitcom over here in the 80's called Ever Decreasing Circles.
Two of the characters were Howard & Hilda who always wore matching jumpers.
Maybe that's where your patients got their idea from?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> this is hilarious!! all those women wanting to "touch" your hubbys jacket!! im sure you looked absolutely fabulous!!...the  men were less likely to comment as they were probably afraid of what you 6 foot tall hubby would do


Thanks MMIL, it was just too funny I had to share.
I don't think the men were too scared of DH, he was actually only moderately tall by comparison, most were actually taller than him! Groom has a lot of tall friends it seems.
I was most restrained not trying to look at all of the pictures in their tattoo's, and that was just the ladies, since the mens one's were fully covered in suits!


----------



## Vitamina H

Hi, Pirula!! You look fantastic! You are wearing totally fierce power scarf and shoes. Best of wishes for a fantastic first day back!


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> You are not a bore to me and I am sure I speak for all of us.
> That is the lovely thing with this new thread, few restrictions I believe.
> Eagerly waiting all of your news on purchases and whatever.



Thanks for the reassurance.   I don't want to seem like I am bragging.   It is just that I have lots of little purchases to share after having almost nothing to share for the last eternity.   You make me feel better.


----------



## Cordeliere

Practical question.    I just bought a scarf from Poupishop.   Sofa has been quite lovely in keeping me informed (and I am really big on being kept informed).    So I decided to ask her (or him--don't know) to notify me if in of my grails came in.   Then I thought, why stop at one reseller?   So my question is:

What resellers do you use to be on the look out for your grails?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi all! I was invited by my chanel buddy Pbp  thanks !!!
> 
> I think this is one of the Losange scarves? Think it's part of the men's collection but I love this one   Once again. Trying to be good as always  has any one seen it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802762
> 
> 
> I just love the little horsies


That looks nice pigleto, a good neutral.
The one's I saw were on the ladies section on .com they are not as big as the mens I think.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

bobkat1991 said:


> I will post as many pictures as I can find, OK?  I think I live just a smidge north of the weather that makes gardenias thrive.
> 
> 
> Sheikh Latifa.....I also have a collection of vintage perfumes!  I especially love chypres, and they are not the same without oakmoss!!  Do you post on https://www.fragrantica.com as well?
> 
> New regulations from a group called IRFA.  The worst one (imo) caused perfumers to stop using oakmoss, which is KEY to a good chypre (My favorite).
> 
> 
> Haven't taken a picture of it yet.  I will get one when I go out later this week, OK?


Thanks bobkat, looking forward to it, I would love a Barenia pico, or Evy or B or K etc etc..........


----------



## CapriTrotteur

scarf1 said:


> I haven't seen any of the losange scarves yet, but I am willing to try.
> Although I have amassed quite a few H scarves, I really don't have any other high end designer brands. My clothes are mostly simple from department store "bridge brands". I am a sucker for beautiful fabrics, so I do love a nice cashmere sweater. I like my clothes to be comfortable, and not fussy. I used to wear a mix of prints and solids, but after retiring 5 years ago and doing more international travel to major cities, I have been upgrading my wardrobe. I have eliminated all the prints except for a handful of summer/ Hawaiian clothes. This was partly driven by 2 blogs I followed before I discovered TPF- the vivienne files, and unedemme.net. The scarves seem to satisfy my love of Prints and patterns.
> 
> My main neutrals are black, navy and grey- so no surprise that PBP and I are twins on  multiple scarves.
> 
> Frankly, where I live in Northern California, the usual lifestyle is very casual.
> Yesterday DH and I went out to lunch at a nice restaurant after our eclipse experience. He had on linen pants, shirt and linen sport coat with a pocket square. I wore a tshirt, pants and H scarf. The wait person commented how nice that we dressed up!


They do look an interesting shape, just no idea how they look on, the .com shots are not very helpful for that.
Sounds like you both cut quite a dash for lunch, how nice for the staff to be appreciative.

I agree re patterns, I found that when I started wearing scarves in general, if you had patterned clothes it was just too much.
H scarves are even worse for this as they are so patterned so I generally wear plain dark colours.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> When you start talking to people, everyone is value conscious.  They just express it in different ways.   My way is vintage shopping.
> 
> I love you tailored shorts look.  I have a collection of pics of shorts outfits I will share sometime when this thread slows down.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Burberry on.   It is short.  Underneath it are cutoffs rolled so high that the inside pockets show and the coat is still shorter than that.
> 
> And here is the reveal of my "*disguise sunglasses*".  Trying to channel Jackie O or Kendall J.   I have decided to start taking more selfies for a reason.   It forces me to look at myself which helps me stick to my diet.   I like my face.  I like my legs.  My middle with its muffin top... not so much.   I don't have a full length mirror, so if I didn't include my head, all I would see in the selfies would be my middle which depress me greatly.  I know the glasses don't really hide my face, but I am going to pretend to myself that no one would recognize me from a pic wearing my "*disguise sunglasses*".
> View attachment 3802854


This is actually a good length on you I think, longer trenches can be quite a pain especially if you are in and out of cars a lot. 
My Barber which I wear frequently, as do many in England, is a similar length.
Admittedly most trenches are worn with longer bottom halves, so knee length or trousers which might balance the proportion out more.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

pigleto972001 said:


> Haha ! Definitely a super fan !! I have to say maybe my new crush is in Chris Evans. Love me some Captain America!!! Team Cap


I am wondering which Chris Evans, Top Gear Chris Evans? Or is there another more trendier that I am not aware of?
I thought TG Chris Evans was still out of favour......


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme, I looked at the smythe duchess blazer. I have heard good things about that brand and I have admired Kate's on her. I think your instinct that a nice blazer would be a good piece to add to your wardrobe is a good idea. I think you should try it but it depends on your body type if it will work for you. It's great on Kate's athletic figure. I don't think it would work for everyone. The one button right at the bra line isn't flattering on me and the cutout in the back would probably also make my bottom look wide. I went with a balmain navy blazer which suits my curvy figure better, although I do wish the shoulders were just a bit less strong, but that is the look. They are expensive but if you shop around there are ways to get them for less.
> 
> Some of these Reiss looks are very nice. I bought a coat from them a few years back and their alterations were excellent.


PPup please share the shopping around for Balmain, I love their blazers, but winced when I saw the cost in Selfridges.
Not sure if I could "invest" that much in one.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Moirai said:


> Corde, you look great in those glasses. I'm in search of the perfect Chanel sunglasses. I found one several months ago but didn't buy it, returned to store to find it's been sold, argh! Recently tried on a pair of Tom Ford which I liked but still thinking about the Chanel ones.
> 
> Genie, you look fab. The jacket puts it all together. Shorts look great on you. I never look classy in them so sadly I limit them to sporty outings.
> 
> PbP and Scarf, looking very chic in your silks. You make it look so effortless.
> 
> Capri, I remembered you were deciding between confetti and farandole. I would love to see a mod pic if you are up to it. Yes, Kate Middleton wears Aquatalia Rhumba boots. I have those too and love them.
> 
> Nicole, love your flats! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Cremel and Papertiger, thanks for recommendations on beauty products. I'm always interested in what others have tried and reading about their favorites.
> 
> Joanna, you do the best eyeliner and lipstick applications!
> 
> Pirula, good luck! Am sure you will look and do great!
> 
> Question for anyone - how does one use emojis on iPad other than the selections on tpf?


Hey Moirai thanks for remembering, the Confetti won hands down.
I like the ability to wear it several way's the same as the Farandole, but it is not as chunky.
I think I do have a photo of it somewhere, I will try and find it next week when I switch my phone back on when I go back to work properly.


----------



## scarf1

luckylove said:


> Joanne, i totally understand your love of ballet when you were a child! I too, fell in love with it by the age of four.... Of course, that was after spending the first year in ballet classes crying my eyes out and refusing to even attempt a somersault during acrobatic warm warm ups.  I was really shy when I was little and just didn't feel ready to take on that challenge.... but then, something clicked the next year and I fell in love with the artistry in movement and became an accomplished ballerina over the years.  Baryshnikov was every bit as dreamy as you might expect.  I had the amazing opportunity to perform with him as a young girl and it was definitely the highlight of my preteen years!!I  danced well into my twenties, and it is still my peaceful retreat after a long day. If only I still had that extra lean body of a dancer!!  Oh well! Still, I love all forms of creative expression and find a lot of joy in both dancing and signing. But neither became my chosen profession.


Wow! So jealous! I still remember the first time I saw him dance MANY years ago when he was on tour to California.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

bunnycat said:


> You are very brave!!! Singing in front of people would be a torture for everyone involved if I did that. I've always loved opera singers, but couldn't carry a tune in a bucket.
> 
> Now... I can dance in front of others (not without some nerves), but I spent a good chunk of my college years doing competitive ballroom. Have you ever seen "Strictly Ballroom"? The competitions really are a lot like that movie....
> 
> Now I dance Argentine Tango, having given up my wicked ballroom ways about 12 years ago....


So cool bunnycat, I loved Strictly Ballroom too!
When I was little we always watched Come Dancing.  
I loved all of the pretty coloured dresses.
Come Dancing was the 70's pre-cursor to what is now known as "Strictly Come Dancing", shortened to "Strictly" but obviously borrowing heavily on the TV and film variants.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

luckylove said:


> Joanne, i totally understand your love of ballet when you were a child! I too, fell in love with it by the age of four.... Of course, that was after spending the first year in ballet classes crying my eyes out and refusing to even attempt a somersault during acrobatic warm warm ups.  I was really shy when I was little and just didn't feel ready to take on that challenge.... but then, something clicked the next year and I fell in love with the artistry in movement and became an accomplished ballerina over the years.  Baryshnikov was every bit as dreamy as you might expect.  I had the amazing opportunity to perform with him as a young girl and it was definitely the highlight of my preteen years!!I  danced well into my twenties, and it is still my peaceful retreat after a long day. If only I still had that extra lean body of a dancer!!  Oh well! Still, I love all forms of creative expression and find a lot of joy in both dancing and signing. But neither became my chosen profession.


And another highly talented lady amongst us, we have such a cool group here!


----------



## cafecreme15

CapriTrotteur said:


> PPup please share the shopping around for Balmain, I love their blazers, but winced when I saw the cost in Selfridges.
> Not sure if I could "invest" that much in one.



Balmain was actually my first love in this situation, but I also didn't want to spend that much. So I began shopping around for similar styles and lo and behold, I saw a picture of Kate in a Smythe blazer online!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cafecreme15 said:


> Those are fun! I was also eyeing the Duchess blazer in "rethink pink" in a lovely bubblegum shade to support breast cancer charities. It reminds me a bit of the pink Chanel Cuba jacket I passed on at the sale! But I will probably end up with a more muted color, maybe the olive or navy. My shopping goal for the next year is only buy pieces that can work in both a casual and work wardrobe.


Thats interesting CC, when I worked in an office I had very distinct work and weekend wardrobes deliberately.
I don't know why but even now I mentally don't like to wear "work" stuff during fun times.
Must consider your approach.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

pigleto972001 said:


> According to the article they will be out this fall. I checked online too. No luck yet. Looked like they were mid 1k too !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803190
> View attachment 3803191


Looks interesting pigleto, wonder if they will be available in the UK.
I quite fancy a double faced Cashmere coat.
Someone had an H one a couple of weeks ago which looked divine, but I am sure was not as competitively priced as the MG one's above.
I believe PPup also mentioned that MaxMara coats were pretty good.


----------



## scarf1

Pirula- love your outfit! And the savanna dance in that CW is perfect! Beautiful shoes, wish I could wear heels!

VitaminaH- so nice to see you again! Hope you continue to stop by here. Would love to hear which scarves to downsize-
Certain colors? Duplicate designs? Formats?

Wearing scarves with prints- some of you ladies do this so effectively. The most adventuresome for me is wearing with stripes.

Oh those cashmere coats- 2 years ago I was watching a movie, and one of the characters had a beautiful light blue wool coat. Would love to have one some day. Currently I have 4 wool coats. 3 are black.( am I boring?). The fourth is red cashmere. The red one was passed on to me by MIL as she has lost so much weight, it just swamped her. It is gorgeous material. I only wear it about once or twice a year. Usually Xmas eve. It is really too warm for Sf Bay Area most of the time.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Anybody else excited over all the wonderful things they are learning?


Absolutely Cordie, this thread is great, so timely as I am on a week's holiday this week (apart from tomorrow which is a very sore point at this moment).
I am enjoying everyone's company immensely.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

momasaurus said:


> So nice to see you here Vitamina!! The Massaccesi bags are lovely. For the cost of an H carré you can have a custom-made leather bag, so I have a few. Customer service is top-notch. Have you been emailing Collette? She is so patient and adorable. Have you been fondling leather samples? I love that.
> I find most of the the bags too large for my needs, but I adore the midi zip Selene and have 2. You can get a fun contrasting lining and open the zippers. I also have a celeste blue Hera, which I used instead of a backpack on a recent job where I was hauling folders and books around. I have a bright red Zhoe, which is a more structured bag. And a few things will be arriving soon from the recent sale.
> You can do all sorts of customizations, and @Sickgrl13 does colorblocking. PM me if you want more info!
> For those who don't know this bag designer, here's the website http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/ and there are several tpf threads also.


Uhhoh this could be bad!!
New bag's to lust over.
And they are Europe based so no customs charges.
I love a good handbag as do most here I guess but am not a brand specific, just love quality.
Will have a look at these with interest.
Would love to see any "in the flesh" one's if any have them.


----------



## EmileH

Balmain bargains: I have two. They cost about $2200 here.. I bought one on luisaviaroma for about $1550. I used a coupon code and also an *********** promotion for cash back. They second one was from ssense on sale recently for $1300. Just keep searching and googling for the best deal.

That being said if the smythe ones worked for my body type I might prefer them. They would be a easier to wear because the shoulders aren't as strong. 

Work versus play clothes. I have had to get my mind around mixing these two categories too, but it's a very good thing to do. If you buy nice things you want to get maximum wear out of them. Plus I think it leads to better outfits. I won't buy something that isn't versatile these days especially if it's expensive.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Just want to say I am sunk, looked at these Marcomaccessi bags and .
Please someone tell me the quality is rubbish and they don't wear well.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for the reassurance.   I don't want to seem like I am bragging.   It is just that I have lots of little purchases to share after having almost nothing to share for the last eternity.   You make me feel better.


I don't think anyone here views it as bragging, just sharing with mutual friends that can appreciate your joy.
That has made my day if I have made you feel better, the power of the friendship group.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cafecreme15 said:


> Balmain was actually my first love in this situation, but I also didn't want to spend that much. So I began shopping around for similar styles and lo and behold, I saw a picture of Kate in a Smythe blazer online!


Must check this brand out, I am not aware of it.
I have a H&M which is a similar shape to the Balmain but it is getting a bit tatty now.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Balmain bargains: I have two. They cost about $2200 here.. I bought one on luisaviaroma for about $1550. I used a coupon code and also an *********** promotion for cash back. They second one was from ssense on sale recently for $1300. Just keep searching and googling for the best deal.
> 
> That being said if the smythe ones worked for my body type I might prefer them. They would be a easier to wear because the shoulders aren't as strong.
> 
> Work versus play clothes. I have had to get my mind around mixing these two categories too, but it's a very good thing to do. If you buy nice things you want to get maximum wear out of them. Plus I think it leads to better outfits. I won't buy something that isn't versatile these days especially if it's expensive.


Thanks for the tips PPup, to be fair, they are actually less than this full price here, but only because the $ conversion is so poor at the moment. 
From memory they were around £1300.
Granted not as much as a "C" jacket, but still a significant dent in the H fund.
I have a weakness for jackets, probably got far too many to justify another investment addition.
Might just have to keep my eyes out though.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Another thing I am a little self conscious of, do people understand my turns of phrase so to speak?
Whilst English is understood do we have particular things that are only applicable to here.
I am thinking of that scene in Love Actually at the moment when Colin goes to Wisconsin.
I am not sure how many things I say are only understandable in England, or whether they are universally understood.
If I am saying something in-comprehensible please do tell me and I will try to not in future.
Also please be assured my phrases would never be rude or dis-respectful as I am not of that mindset.


----------



## EmileH

CapriTrotteur said:


> Thanks for the tips PPup, to be fair, they are actually less than this full price here, but only because the $ conversion is so poor at the moment.
> From memory they were around £1300.
> Granted not as much as a "C" jacket, but still a significant dent in the H fund.
> I have a weakness for jackets, probably got far too many to justify another investment addition.
> Might just have to keep my eyes out though.



Yes I knew they were less in Europe. They really get us for most clothing. That's why I buy in Europe. I have a thing for jackets too. I try to rationalize that they are just a bit more than a cashmere. But two will do for me and I would never pay full price.


----------



## EmileH

CapriTrotteur said:


> Another thing I am a little self conscious of, do people understand my turns of phrase so to speak?
> Whilst English is understood do we have particular things that are only applicable to here.
> I am thinking of that scene in Love Actually at the moment when Colin goes to Wisconsin.
> I am not sure how many things I say are only understandable in England, or whether they are universally understood.
> If I am saying something in-comprehensible please do tell me and I will try to not in future.
> Also please be assured my phrases would never be rude or dis-respectful as I am not of that mindset.



You make perfect sense.... which is very rare in today's world. [emoji23]


----------



## Genie27

Nicole, your flats collection is stunning! I like how Cordie categorized them, but they are all so "you"

Vitamina H, welcome back! I don't know anything about Massaccessi, unfortunately.  I see you meant someone else.

Joanna, that story is hilarious. I don't have any first job stories that are fun to share.

Pirula, you look great! Good luck on your first day...

Capri, I love an interesting turn of phrase, so please do indulge us. I think there are several word-nerds here.


----------



## Genie27

Ok, style question - I have a couple of navy dresses that could use a maxi twilly as a belt. And I need one of that format (old length) so I am considering one of these:

Any thoughts on how they wear? I have a preference of one over the other, and also, one of these two is not in my ideal CW for that pattern. The picture of the CenC doesn't do the actual scarf justice. Would one look more modern than the other? Edgy? Frumpy? 

I would also wear it other than a belt.


----------



## Joannadyne

luckylove said:


> Joanne, i totally understand your love of ballet when you were a child! I too, fell in love with it by the age of four.... Of course, that was after spending the first year in ballet classes crying my eyes out and refusing to even attempt a somersault during acrobatic warm warm ups.  I was really shy when I was little and just didn't feel ready to take on that challenge.... but then, something clicked the next year and I fell in love with the artistry in movement and became an accomplished ballerina over the years.  Baryshnikov was every bit as dreamy as you might expect.  I had the amazing opportunity to perform with him as a young girl and it was definitely the highlight of my preteen years!!I  danced well into my twenties, and it is still my peaceful retreat after a long day. If only I still had that extra lean body of a dancer!!  Oh well! Still, I love all forms of creative expression and find a lot of joy in both dancing and signing. But neither became my chosen profession.



Wow, I can only imagine the thrill of sharing the stage with your idol! How cool! By the time I had "discovered" him, he was no longer dancing ballet but in his modern dance, White Oak period. He brought his troupe to Hawaii back in the early 90s and I was so thrilled! (Especially because no one cool in the arts included Hawaii on their tour - it too expensive!) after the performance, I waited for a glimpse of him at the stage door and was so happy when he stopped to chat. He was nice enough to pose for a picture with me as well. Such a gracious artist. 

The only other personal star encounter I've had as a fan is Tommy Tune. I had a minor crush on him, too. I was maybe 15 or so. I had no idea he was gay until I was a lot older. I know, I know, but I was too young to have developed gaydar. He was awesome, too. 

Oh, wait! I met Fabio once, too!!! I did not have a crush on him - he had an appearance at a local department store and I happened to be shopping there at the same time. This was well before the rollercoaster incident so he still had a lot of swagger. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] He seemed to be very fond of his long hair.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Ok, style question - I have a couple of navy dresses that could use a maxi twilly as a belt. And I need one of that format (old length) so I am considering one of these:
> 
> Any thoughts on how they wear? I have a preference of one over the other, and also, one of these two is not in my ideal CW for that pattern. The picture of the CenC doesn't do the actual scarf justice. Would one look more modern than the other? Edgy? Frumpy?
> 
> I would also wear it other than a belt.



I vote cenc because it has a little bit of the navy to pick up the color of the dress. And I think it will tie well as a belt both are very pretty


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> Another thing I am a little self conscious of, do people understand my turns of phrase so to speak?
> Whilst English is understood do we have particular things that are only applicable to here.



In about 1992, DH and I took a vacation to Spain, and on our trip home, we had a layover in Heathrow.  A woman with a cockney accent approached us and said something.   DH & I got wide eyed and gave each other the WTF look with the secondary look that communicated "I didn't understand a word of it--did you?"   So then we asked her to repeat what she had said.   The second time, I got it, but DH didn't.  After the 3rd time, I interpret for him.   (Amusing to me, interpreting English to English).  

She was handing us literature and said "Take a ponder on this."    That phrase has become part of the culture of our marriage.   When I want to think about something for a little while before making a decision, I say:  "I am going to take a ponder on it."   

So please use your phrases and if we  don't get it, we will ask.   It may enrich or lives.


----------



## Joannadyne

Pirula said:


> Good morning friends!  Off to first day.  Unfortunately I don't own a full length mirror (I know, I know.  Tim Gunn would not approve), so this will have to do.  OOTD:
> 
> View attachment 3803380
> 
> 
> And here are the shoes, as requested:
> 
> View attachment 3803381
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Oops, I misread your previous post - I thought yesterday was your first day! I wondered last night how everything had gone for you. Well, am resending positive vibes for an excellent day!


----------



## cafecreme15

CapriTrotteur said:


> Thats interesting CC, when I worked in an office I had very distinct work and weekend wardrobes deliberately.
> I don't know why but even now I mentally don't like to wear "work" stuff during fun times.
> Must consider your approach.


My wardrobe (and my life in general I suppose, because what is a wardrobe if not a reflection of your life?) is in transition stage at the moment. I'm finishing up law school and being a full-time student and transitioning to working full time within the next year. So I kind of have two parallel wardrobes going on at the moment - my casual school wardrobe and my budding work wardrobe. Essentially, I have two full sets of clothes, which will be way, way too many casual clothes once I am working full time forever. So I am in this weird position of still needing casual clothes full time while finishing school, but not needing to expand this wardrobe anymore in the next year. In fact, I need to pare down casual clothes A LOT, and will be doing a wardrobe purge shortly. 

When I am out and about off duty, I prefer having an elevated casual look. In the fall this usually takes the form of jeans and a blazer. For work, I like to be able to wear that same blazer with a skirt or trousers. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Balmain bargains: I have two. They cost about $2200 here.. I bought one on luisaviaroma for about $1550. I used a coupon code and also an *********** promotion for cash back. They second one was from ssense on sale recently for $1300. Just keep searching and googling for the best deal.
> 
> That being said if the smythe ones worked for my body type I might prefer them. They would be a easier to wear because the shoulders aren't as strong.
> 
> Work versus play clothes. I have had to get my mind around mixing these two categories too, but it's a very good thing to do. If you buy nice things you want to get maximum wear out of them. Plus I think it leads to better outfits. I won't buy something that isn't versatile these days especially if it's expensive.


Interesting to know that shoulders in Smythe jackets are not as strong as in Balmain. My shoulders are my broadest part, especially compared to my small waist, so I don't like to emphasize them, lest I look like a linebacker.

Totally agree with you on the maximum wear point. If I am going to spend a lot of money on my clothes, I need them to work in multiple situations. If I want something for a very specific purpose (like a particular trendy sweater), then I buy it from somewhere like Banana Republic or Loft, because I refuse to spend a lot of money on such things. 



CapriTrotteur said:


> Thanks for the tips PPup, to be fair, they are actually less than this full price here, but only because the $ conversion is so poor at the moment.
> From memory they were around £1300.
> Granted not as much as a "C" jacket, but still a significant dent in the H fund.
> I have a weakness for jackets, probably got far too many to justify another investment addition.
> Might just have to keep my eyes out though.



How much are Balmain jackets in your neck of the woods (UK?) compared to continental Europe?


----------



## Joannadyne

Vitamina H said:


> Hi everyone!! Gosh, it has been so very long since I logged into the tPF! What a fun thread you have started, Cordy! I have read the whole thread (sleepless night last night) and love it! Joannadyne, you are so darling and funny! I adore your personality. Cordy, I love your wit too and your writing is so addicting to read ( I remember your travel posts!). I have to admit, I have been on a bit of a clothes and scarf purge myself the last year or so. I can so relate to PbB on this one.  I went nuts when I first started collecting and then realized, after  a while, that with certain scarves I just liked looking at them but not wearing them. I think Frou Frou had first made me think of this. It does become almost an addictive feeling of selling/donating clothes, etc. that you aren't using. I love reading how you ladies here are going through this same thought process. Even my dad, who is a total clothes fanatic, is doing the same. Ha! Maybe it is in the air. I don't know!!
> Cordy, you look fantastic in your new trench. I love this length best.
> Moma and Genie, a question regarding the Massaccessi bags. Do you both recommend? I am about 97% ready to try and would love to hear your thoughts too!



Hi, Vitamina! So glad to see you back! I remember you from my lurking days on tpf, when I was still quite shy about commenting. (As you can see, I've quite gotten over that!) I agree, this is such a fun thread!


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I vote cenc because it has a little bit of the navy to pick up the color of the dress. And I think it will tie well as a belt both are very pretty



+ 1!


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Ok, style question - I have a couple of navy dresses that could use a maxi twilly as a belt. And I need one of that format (old length) so I am considering one of these:
> 
> Any thoughts on how they wear? I have a preference of one over the other, and also, one of these two is not in my ideal CW for that pattern. The picture of the CenC doesn't do the actual scarf justice. Would one look more modern than the other? Edgy? Frumpy?
> 
> I would also wear it other than a belt.


My gut reaction was the second one because it looks to have bits of navy in it.But on further thought, actually either would work.


----------



## Genie27

In Cavalcadour, I prefer this colourway, which was very popular and seems to go for a premium at resale. I can't quite understand the resale market for MTs - some are still available on H..com and yet list for more than retail.


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> In about 1992, DH and I took a vacation to Spain, and on our trip home, we had a layover in Heathrow.  A woman with a cockney accent approached us and said something.   DH & I got wide eyed and gave each other the WTF look with the secondary look that communicated "I didn't understand a word of it--did you?"   So then we asked her to repeat what she had said.   The second time, I got it, but DH didn't.  After the 3rd time, I interpret for him.   (Amusing to me, interpreting English to English).
> 
> She was handing us literature and said "Take a ponder on this."    That phrase has become part of the culture of our marriage.   When I want to think about something for a little while before making a decision, I say:  "I am going to take a ponder on it."
> 
> So please use your phrases and if we  don't get it, we will ask.   It may enrich or lives.



Cordy, I love this story! And I love the phrase! I will have to remember to use it. 

I have an appreciation for words that are untranslatable into English. Being half bilingual (meaning I can only speak my second language, Korean, with about the proficiency of a second grader), I noticed there were a few words in Korean that had no English equivalent. One is a greeting that acknowledges the hard work in a person's endeavors. Kind of a cross between "congratulations" and "good job." It's either "sugo heh" if you're greeting them before they begin their work or "sugo heh ssuh" if it's after they've completed the task. Another word "noonchi" describes that quality in people who have the foresight to see ahead and anticipate the needs of a situation or person. 

Since then, I like to learn about these kinds of words from other languages - there is a beautiful specificity to them that I find so perfect. 

Another example: mangata is a word that describes the beautiful silver "road" of the moon's reflection on water. I think it's a danish word. Beautiful, right? 

There's a book that came out not too long ago that was essentially examples of these kinds of words. I'll look it up if anyone's interested... I acknowledge I may be nerding out a little too much - I do have a tendency to do that from time to time. [emoji5]


----------



## Joannadyne

Genie27 said:


> In Cavalcadour, I prefer this colourway, which was very popular and seems to go for a premium at resale. I can't quite understand the resale market for MTs - some are still available on H..com and yet list for more than retail.



Yes! Totally agree! What's up with that? I haven't yet added MTs to my collection for that reason. Yours are beautiful. I am partial to cavalcadour in the raisin cw - hopefully one will find its way to me, but I'm in no hurry. Can you share a mod pic of it worn as a belt?


----------



## Cordeliere

I have been within 10 feet of 3 mega stars.   In CA, the culture is not to bother them.   Once DH and I were on an outside patio at an inexpensive Mexican restaurant in Rancho Santa Fe.   RSF is the mega mansion, horse estate area in San Diego county.  it has a cute, Spanish architecture little downtown mostly filled with financial planners offices. 

There was a couple at the next table across the center aisle.  There was a silver haired man with the carriage and presence to make him look an Adonis.   The "I am spectacular and accustomed to being spectacular looking".   Usually people pair up with someone of comparable attractiveness.   This is going to sound mean and catty, but the woman he was with looked ugly and haggish.   DH whispered to me that the woman looked like Barbara Streisand's older, ugly sister.   At the same time, the woman and I got up to look in the display windows of the jewelry store and the real estate office on opposite sides of the patio.  When I sat back down, DH was like OMG--that's her.   That is actually Barbara.  And Adonis was James Brolin.   I think the moral of the story is unless you are naturally gorgeous, don't skip your makeup, or some catty person like me will make fun of you behind your back.

The other celeb encounter was at the Beverly Hills Hotel.   I had been to a business networking meeting there and snuck out early.   About 6 other people and I were waiting under the entrance awning for the valet parkers to produce our cars.   A mega limo appeared and hotel people appeared at the 4 corners of the car.  We started to talk amongst ourselves speculating who it might be.   A young attractive woman got out and walked into the hotel by herself.   She was an unknown to me.   All of us were looking at each other to see if anyone knew who she was.   Seemed like much ado about nothing.   Then a minute later, out emerges Rod Stewart.  I could have touched him as he walked by.  None of us said a word until he was inside the hotel.  Then people said "Good for him,  He got in without being bothered."   And Rod Stewart actually looks like Rod Stewart.   Had the aging rocker look, but hey, no one has a fountain of youth.  After that, every time I drove past BHH, I imagined aging celebs having trists with cute young things there. 

Oh oh.   I just remembered a 4 and 5.   In about 1990, we went to our next door neighbors wedding.   At the reception, we sat with another couple at a table for 4.   The man was Mark Harmon.   He and the groom had played football together in college.   I had no idea who he was.   I spent the evening talking with his wife, Pam Dawber.   Weirdly enough, I did know who she was.  I had been a Mork and Mindy fan.   When I look back on that experience, I always imagine that Mark was grateful that I treated Pam  as the big star. 

So 25 years in CA and that is all I have got.   DH is much better at recognizing celebs so he has a much longer list.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> There's a book that came out not too long ago that was essentially examples of these kinds of words. I'll look it up if anyone's interested... I acknowledge I may be nerding out a little too much - I do have a tendency to do that from time to time. [emoji5]



I would love to have that book.  DH's birthday is next month and that would be the perfect present.  It is always good to give people presents that are things I personally want.   It goes both ways.   Who among us had not received a power tool for our birthday?


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> I have been within 10 feet of 3 mega stars.   In CA, the culture is not to bother them.   Once DH and I were on an outside patio at an inexpensive Mexican restaurant in Rancho Santa Fe.   RSF is the mega mansion, horse estate area in San Diego county.  it has a cute, Spanish architecture little downtown mostly filled with financial planners offices.
> 
> There was a couple at the next table across the center aisle.  There was a silver haired man with the carriage and presence to make him look an Adonis.   The "I am spectacular and accustomed to being spectacular looking".   Usually people pair up with someone of comparable attractiveness.   This is going to sound mean and catty, but the woman he was with looked ugly and haggish.   DH whispered to me that the woman looked like Barbara Streisand's older, ugly sister.   At the same time, the woman and I got up to look in the display windows of the jewelry store and the real estate office on opposite sides of the patio.  When I sat back down, DH was like OMG--that's her.   That is actually Barbara.  And Adonis was James Brolin.   I think the moral of the story is unless you are naturally gorgeous, don't skip your makeup, or some catty person like me will make fun of you behind your back.
> 
> The other celeb encounter was at the Beverly Hills Hotel.   I had been to a business networking meeting there and snuck out early.   About 6 other people and I were waiting under the entrance awning for the valet parkers to produce our cars.   A mega limo appeared and hotel people appeared at the 4 corners of the car.  We started to talk amongst ourselves speculating who it might be.   A young attractive woman got out and walked into the hotel by herself.   She was an unknown to me.   All of us were looking at each other to see if anyone knew who she was.   Seemed like much ado about nothing.   Then a minute later, out emerges Rod Stewart.  I could have touched him as he walked by.  None of us said a word until he was inside the hotel.  Then people said "Good for him,  He got in without being bothered."   And Rod Stewart actually looks like Rod Stewart.   Had the aging rocker look, but hey, no one has a fountain of youth.  After that, every time I drove past BHH, I imagined aging celebs having trists with cute young things there.
> 
> Oh oh.   I just remembered a 4 and 5.   In about 1990, we went to our next door neighbors wedding.   We sat with another couple at a table for 4.   The man was Mark Harmon.   He and the groom had played football together in college.   I had no idea who he was.   I spent the evening talking with his wife, Pam Dawber.   Weirdly enough, I did know who she was.  I had been a Mork and Mindy fan.   When I look back on that experience, I always imagine that Mark was grateful that I treated Pam  as the big star.
> 
> So 25 years in CA and that is all I have got.   DH is much better at recognizing celebs so he has a much longer list.



I was in NYC this summer and spent most of my time in upscale neighborhoods, so I was hoping to see some major stars out and about. Alas, I saw no one. Or maybe I did and I just didn't notice, because I am oblivious when I am walking on a sidewalk. It's like I have blinders on, and have been known to walk right passed good friends and even my boyfriend on the street if I wasn't expecting to see anyone there. I also spent summers in the Hamptons when I was younger, and the only person I ever saw there was Anderson Cooper having dinner. As far as I saw no one said anything to him, but he and his dining companion stormed out of the restaurant mid-meal (I hope they paid the bill) because people were sneaking glances of him over their shoulders.


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> I have been within 10 feet of 3 mega stars.   In CA, the culture is not to bother them.   Once DH and I were on an outside patio at an inexpensive Mexican restaurant in Rancho Santa Fe.   RSF is the mega mansion, horse estate area in San Diego county.  it has a cute, Spanish architecture little downtown mostly filled with financial planners offices.
> 
> There was a couple at the next table across the center aisle.  There was a silver haired man with the carriage and presence to make him look an Adonis.   The "I am spectacular and accustomed to being spectacular looking".   Usually people pair up with someone of comparable attractiveness.   This is going to sound mean and catty, but the woman he was with looked ugly and haggish.   DH whispered to me that the woman looked like Barbara Streisand's older, ugly sister.   At the same time, the woman and I got up to look in the display windows of the jewelry store and the real estate office on opposite sides of the patio.  When I sat back down, DH was like OMG--that's her.   That is actually Barbara.  And Adonis was James Brolin.   I think the moral of the story is unless you are naturally gorgeous, don't skip your makeup, or some catty person like me will make fun of you behind your back.
> 
> The other celeb encounter was at the Beverly Hills Hotel.   I had been to a business networking meeting there and snuck out early.   About 6 other people and I were waiting under the entrance awning for the valet parkers to produce our cars.   A mega limo appeared and hotel people appeared at the 4 corners of the car.  We started to talk amongst ourselves speculating who it might be.   A young attractive woman got out and walked into the hotel by herself.   She was an unknown to me.   All of us were looking at each other to see if anyone knew who she was.   Seemed like much ado about nothing.   Then a minute later, out emerges Rod Stewart.  I could have touched him as he walked by.  None of us said a word until he was inside the hotel.  Then people said "Good for him,  He got in without being bothered."   And Rod Stewart actually looks like Rod Stewart.   Had the aging rocker look, but hey, no one has a fountain of youth.  After that, every time I drove past BHH, I imagined aging celebs having trists with cute young things there.
> 
> Oh oh.   I just remembered a 4 and 5.   In about 1990, we went to our next door neighbors wedding.   We sat with another couple at a table for 4.   The man was Mark Harmon.   He and the groom had played football together in college.   I had no idea who he was.   I spent the evening talking with his wife, Pam Dawber.   Weirdly enough, I did know who she was.  I had been a Mork and Mindy fan.   When I look back on that experience, I always imagine that Mark was grateful that I treated Pam  as the big star.
> 
> So 25 years in CA and that is all I have got.   DH is much better at recognizing celebs so he has a much longer list.



[emoji23] Cordy, those are awesome! "Celebrities, they're just like us!" 

You're right about the LA attitude of generally leaving them alone. For the most part, that's what I do as well. I used to work in a field that served the entertainment industry and could tell you a few tales of some who are genuinely nice, down-to-earth people and others who are just the most horrible, entitled jerks. 

Most of my personal idols hail from the fine arts so it's rarer to bump into those in LA. Can't promise to behave myself if I bumped into Patti LuPone or Marilyn Horne in person. 

Oh, I remembered another one: I rode in an elevator with Jon Voight. I did not inquire after Angelina. 

Oh, wait, I have another one! I was at the Hollywood Bowl and Natalie Cole was in the box next to us. My friend did an awful thing. He was tipsy and tickled pink to see her seated next to him. When Anita Baker announced her Thank yous from the stage just before intermission, she said, "and thank you to my dear, dear friend Natalie Cole." My friend jumped up and outed her, yelling, "She's right here!!!" Poor Natalie was inundated with fans at intermission and wound up leaving the concert. I felt so so so bad for her and gave my friend a good scolding the next day. So, Natalie Cole, if you're reading this from the other side, I'm sorry!!


----------



## pigleto972001

CapriTrotteur said:


> I am wondering which Chris Evans, Top Gear Chris Evans? Or is there another more trendier that I am not aware of?
> I thought TG Chris Evans was still out of favour......



Ha! Sorry for the digression. Def not the top gear one. He's a bit younger.


----------



## pigleto972001

Interesting about Anderson Cooper. When I was in NYC last sept we stumbled on the Crosby hotel and bar for dinner. Woody Allen was at the next table. I had seen his wife and was thinking she looked so familiar. Everyone was looking at him. He didn't seem to mind so much. Funny how they seem smaller in real life.


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> I would love to have that book.  DH's birthday is next month and that would be the perfect present.  It is always good to give people presents that are things I personally want.   It goes both ways.   Who among us had not received a power tool for our birthday?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] omg I am belly laughing from the power tool as birthday present comment. I once received a cordless iron from DH. Granted I had been heavily into quilting back then and had complained about the cord in my iron being too short, so it really was a thoughtful gift but I admit I was a little underwhelmed. 

I'll look up the book for you! Brb!


----------



## Joannadyne

Here it is, cordy! https://www.amazon.com/Lost-Translation-Illustrated-Compendium-Untranslatable/dp/1607747103


----------



## Genie27

Joannadyne said:


> Yes! Totally agree! What's up with that? I haven't yet added MTs to my collection for that reason. Yours are beautiful. I am partial to cavalcadour in the raisin cw - hopefully one will find its way to me, but I'm in no hurry. Can you share a mod pic of it worn as a belt?



If/when I get one, it will be my first MT - I don't have any yet. When I do, I will post pics for sure.

I've seen: 
Robert De Niro at a private airplane hangar in NJ - the man has *presence* - even before I recognized him, I was attracted to the energy/persona. More compact than I imagined, but yes *presence*
Ray Romano crossing Bloor street dragging two little kids, looking stressed
Steffi Graf crossing the street in front of my car - in town for some tennis thing
Local B-list celebs and TV personalities - too many to list.
Lots of bold print during the film festival, but I tend not to bother going around celeb-seeking


----------



## luckylove

Ackkk... this thread moves so fast: I need to go back and catch up!! I just wanted to jump in and say when  I saw you mention Patti Lupone, I literally jumped up a bit and screamed!! LOVE HER!!

I literally memorized every movement, lyric and note of hers from her performance years ago in Evita. Still know every word by heart... oh gosh, I must confess I am a total theater geek!!
My parents saw her last month in War Horse and said her performance was incredible....


----------



## EmileH

I love maxitwillies as belts genie. Good luck.

Celebrity stories
Almost literally bumped into Michael Douglas at a resort on Canada. He is the nicest gentleman. 

Saw Emmanuel Alt at Chanel in Paris. She saw me recognize her and I just gave a smile and head nod. She did the same.

Maui: I was in my cabana reading Jane Austen when this giant body builder guy stood up from the hot tub. I looked over my book with a startled expression. He grunted at me and I quickly put my eyes back on my book. It was hulk hogan. 

We used to live in the same town as the Aerosmith guys.  We used to see Steven Tyler all the time. He looks exactly like a little old lady in leopard stretch pants. We also ran into him in Maui at lunch. He was ducking behind the bushes to check himself into the Maui rehab center. 

I have had some very well known patients who I of course can't talk about. Most have been incredibly nice and gracious. A few not so nice. It's usually those who are not as well known as they want to be who are the worst. I had one patient who honestly I don't think anyone would know but she insisted on wearing a disguise and using the back door. Which only made a bigger spectacle. Meanwhile the very famous person who everyone would recognize and who was being treated by a colleague was in the waiting room being really nice and entertaining the other patients. People are funny.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> When you start talking to people, everyone is value conscious.  They just express it in different ways.   My way is vintage shopping.
> 
> I love you tailored shorts look.  I have a collection of pics of shorts outfits I will share sometime when this thread slows down.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Burberry on.   It is short.  Underneath it are cutoffs rolled so high that the inside pockets show and the coat is still shorter than that.
> 
> And here is the reveal of my "*disguise sunglasses*".  Trying to channel Jackie O or Kendall J.   I have decided to start taking more selfies for a reason.   It forces me to look at myself which helps me stick to my diet.   I like my face.  I like my legs.  My middle with its muffin top... not so much.   I don't have a full length mirror, so if I didn't include my head, all I would see in the selfies would be my middle which depress me greatly.  I know the glasses don't really hide my face, but I am going to pretend to myself that no one would recognize me from a pic wearing my "*disguise sunglasses*".
> View attachment 3802854


I was away for half a day and there are 5 new pages to catch up on!  I couldn't pass this by without saying how smoking hot your legs are.  WOW!


----------



## cafecreme15

Your post reminds me PbP - I saw Jill Zarin on vacation at the Breakers once. She was talking very loudly about real housewives of NY and was definitely hoping to be recognized.


----------



## cafecreme15

Also I got a manicure yesterday and have been obsessing over the polish - it's Essie s'il vous play from the summer 2017 collection!


----------



## luckylove

cafecreme15 said:


> I was in NYC this summer and spent most of my time in upscale neighborhoods, so I was hoping to see some major stars out and about. Alas, I saw no one. Or maybe I did and I just didn't notice, because I am oblivious when I am walking on a sidewalk. It's like I have blinders on, and have been known to walk right passed good friends and even my boyfriend on the street if I wasn't expecting to see anyone there. I also spent summers in the Hamptons when I was younger, and the only person I ever saw there was Anderson Cooper having dinner. As far as I saw no one said anything to him, but he and his dining companion stormed out of the restaurant mid-meal (I hope they paid the bill) because people were sneaking glances of him over their shoulders.



You are like me, I could walk right by someone I've known for twenty years without realizing it... Of course, putting on my glasses might help! I spent a great deal of time this Summer in NYC too; I wonder if our paths may have crossed.  I happened to see both Jessica Alba and Gwyneth Paltrow in Soho.  I was surprised that Jessica did not travel with a huge entourage. She had 3 people with her; one looked like her stylist, the other appeared to be her make up artist and the last seemed like a personal friend.  I am only guessing based on the few minutes I saw her, but she did not have any huge security guard near her when she exited the hotel. Gwyneth was crying when I saw her... it was just after that fiasco with her failed healthy living symposium.
I have a teenage son who loves to catch a glimpse of famous celebrities... Without him, I don't think I would know half of the younger ones!


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> Had a nice work meeting today - we are developing a theme to profile people in my industry and someone pitched the idea of first jobs and the lessons learned from it. I asked everyone to share their experiences and it was a hoot! We broadened the theme to include not just someone's very first job (we might get too many of the same kind of story - paper routes, fast food and the like) but whatever job outside our industry that would give us a good story to tell.
> 
> Someone on my staff shared that she worked for a nonprofit animal shelter organization and part of the job was to beg for donations from drivers sitting in their cars waiting for the light to turn green. They had the staff carry buckets for the cash and instructed them to be aggressive with drivers - friendly but aggressive. She was able to total, on average, $500 a day!
> 
> Another worked as a one hour photo developer back in the day when we used real film (that seems like so long ago!) and said he couldn't believe the naked images people took. One notable example involved a nekkid man, erm, "sitting" on a bowling pin. [emoji33] Not sure what the lesson is there... eek!
> 
> I've had many jobs but my favorite was working as a temp salesperson for a touring broadway show. In order to drum up interest from the milling patrons, I rewrote the lyrics to the show's most popular songs to showcase the merch and belted my heart out. I was so nervous! But it taught me to be more self confident in front of people and in the end, I had a blast! I think I was 16 or 17 at the time.
> 
> Anyone else have a good story to share??



My first job was working at the sports section of JC Penneys for a summer when I was 16.  I told my husband this a week or two ago when we drove by a mall and there was a torn up JC Penneys with a sign that said "Now selling appliances!"  I had completely forgotten that I worked there, so like most things, it just came out of my mouth before I thought about it, "Oh, I used to work at Penneys!"  My husband was laughing so hard saying, "You worked at there? Oh really?  You really are from the country, aren't you?"  It sounds mean, but he was truly shocked and delighted.  Imagine if you had only lived in the US for 20 years and never had a job other than your career, I think he felt as if I had said out of the blue, "Oh, I used to work at Walmart!"  For some reason he got the biggest kick out of the fact that I called it "Penneys", like that is what country bumpkins must call that store.
So now when we chat it's suddenly Penneys mad lib. I'm like, "Guess where I went today?"  Him: "Penneys?"  UUUgggghhhhh.
The actual job was fine though, I think we can tolerate most things at 16.  Of course I was terrible at it.  I never learned how to use the cash register other than for very simple transactions, so I think I mostly just folded clothes all day long.


----------



## nicole0612

luckylove said:


> Joanne, i totally understand your love of ballet when you were a child! I too, fell in love with it by the age of four.... Of course, that was after spending the first year in ballet classes crying my eyes out and refusing to even attempt a somersault during acrobatic warm warm ups.  I was really shy when I was little and just didn't feel ready to take on that challenge.... but then, something clicked the next year and I fell in love with the artistry in movement and became an accomplished ballerina over the years.  Baryshnikov was every bit as dreamy as you might expect.  I had the amazing opportunity to perform with him as a young girl and it was definitely the highlight of my preteen years!!I  danced well into my twenties, and it is still my peaceful retreat after a long day. If only I still had that extra lean body of a dancer!!  Oh well! Still, I love all forms of creative expression and find a lot of joy in both dancing and signing. But neither became my chosen profession.


This is really amazing and interesting!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luckylove

nicole0612 said:


> This is really amazing and interesting!  Thanks for sharing.



Yep, still have a bit of a crush on him. I am sure my parents have videos of this... I wonder if they can find them.  It would be pretty funny to see now that I am in my forties. Loved your first job story!


----------



## Joannadyne

luckylove said:


> Ackkk... this thread moves so fast: I need to go back and catch up!! I just wanted to jump in and say when  I saw you mention Patti Lupone, I literally jumped up a bit and screamed!! LOVE HER!!
> 
> I literally memorized every movement, lyric and note of hers from her performance years ago in Evita. Still know every word by heart... oh gosh, I must confess I am a total theater geek!!
> My parents saw her last month in War Horse and said her performance was incredible....



DH knows how much I adore her and just calls her THE PONE. [emoji23] I've only seen her live once - it was in Kurt Weill's Rise and Fall of Mahagonny. Would love to see War Horse! There is a recording of The Baker's Wife, I think it's by Stephen Schwartz, and she has a beautiful song called Meadowlark. It's one of my favorites. I used it for an audition once and I credit it for getting me into a music program, even though I thought I had totally flubbed it. She is also, hands down, the best Norma Desmond. 

How do you folks feel about actors who aren't singers being cast in movie musicals? The worst offender for me is Pierce Bronson in Mama Mia. I also really did not care for the Phantom movie.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

TIFF starts here (in toronto) in the begining of Sept and i purposely go downtown shopping when its on and seen lots of stars....i dont ask for pic or autographs i just like to stare


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love maxitwillies as belts genie. Good luck.
> 
> Celebrity stories
> Almost literally bumped into Michael Douglas at a resort on Canada. He is the nicest gentleman.
> 
> Saw Emmanuel Alt at Chanel in Paris. She saw me recognize her and I just gave a smile and head nod. She did the same.
> 
> Maui: I was in my cabana reading Jane Austen when this giant body builder guy stood up from the hot tub. I looked over my book with a startled expression. He grunted at me and I quickly put my eyes back on my book. It was hulk hogan.
> 
> We used to live in the same town as the Aerosmith guys.  We used to see Steven Tyler all the time. He looks exactly like a little old lady in leopard stretch pants. We also ran into him in Maui at lunch. He was ducking behind the bushes to check himself into the Maui rehab center.
> 
> I have had some very well known patients who I of course can't talk about. Most have been incredibly nice and gracious. A few not so nice. It's usually those who are not as well known as they want to be who are the worst. I had one patient who honestly I don't think anyone would know but she insisted on wearing a disguise and using the back door. Which only made a bigger spectacle. Meanwhile the very famous person who everyone would recognize and who was being treated by a colleague was in the waiting room being really nice and entertaining the other patients. People are funny.



[emoji23] I read "giant body builder guy" as "giant body boulder guy." I guess they both convey the same thing. 

Also cracking up visualizing Steven Tyler as a little old lady in leopard stretch pants! 

For celebs that are not so nice, I wonder if they were changed by the fame or if they just weren't very nice people to begin with. 

Ok, last celeb story, I remembered another one: Chris Noth yelled at me on the phone. He was very mean. I didn't watch The Good Wife because of that.


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> Cordy, I love this story! And I love the phrase! I will have to remember to use it.
> 
> I have an appreciation for words that are untranslatable into English. Being half bilingual (meaning I can only speak my second language, Korean, with about the proficiency of a second grader), I noticed there were a few words in Korean that had no English equivalent. One is a greeting that acknowledges the hard work in a person's endeavors. Kind of a cross between "congratulations" and "good job." It's either "sugo heh" if you're greeting them before they begin their work or "sugo heh ssuh" if it's after they've completed the task. Another word "noonchi" describes that quality in people who have the foresight to see ahead and anticipate the needs of a situation or person.
> 
> Since then, I like to learn about these kinds of words from other languages - there is a beautiful specificity to them that I find so perfect.
> 
> Another example: mangata is a word that describes the beautiful silver "road" of the moon's reflection on water. I think it's a danish word. Beautiful, right?
> 
> There's a book that came out not too long ago that was essentially examples of these kinds of words. I'll look it up if anyone's interested... I acknowledge I may be nerding out a little too much - I do have a tendency to do that from time to time. [emoji5]





Joannadyne said:


> Here it is, cordy! https://www.amazon.com/Lost-Translation-Illustrated-Compendium-Untranslatable/dp/1607747103


This is really charming.  I will check it out.


----------



## Joannadyne

luckylove said:


> Yep, still have a bit of a crush on him. I am sure my parents have videos of this... I wonder if they can find them.  It would be pretty funny to see now that I am in my forties. Loved your first job story!



Ooh, if they're able to find it and you're comfortable sharing, I would LOVE to see it!!!


----------



## luckylove

Joannadyne said:


> DH knows how much I adore her and just calls her THE PONE. [emoji23] I've only seen her live once - it was in Kurt Weill's Rise and Fall of Mahagonny. Would love to see War Horse! There is a recording of The Baker's Wife, I think it's by Stephen Schwartz, and she has a beautiful song called Meadowlark. It's one of my favorites. I used it for an audition once and I credit it for getting me into a music program, even though I thought I had totally flubbed it. She is also, hands down, the best Norma Desmond.
> 
> How do you folks feel about actors who aren't singers being cast in movie musicals? The worst offender for me is Pierce Bronson in Mama Mia. I also really did not care for the Phantom movie.



Thanks for the tip about the Baker's wife. I think I need to get this recording. How wonderful that you were accepted into a music program! I am totally with you on the Pierce thing. He is quite a handsome guy even as he ages, but not at all meant for a musical.  I don't love the idea in  general of a non singer taking a lead role in a musical. Another one that comes to mind is Russel Crowe's performance as Javer in Les Miserable... He is a talented actor IMHO, but really shouldn't sing...


----------



## nicole0612

These celeb stories are so entertaining.
I don't have many.
When I was a kid we sat next to Will Smith on a plane making out with an unknown woman for the entire flight (Fresh Prince days).
Two of my childhood friends are in bands that are relatively popular, AWOL Nation and the Shins, but they both moved out of town to pursue their dreams so I haven't seen either of them in almost 10 years.
Also some patients have been famous, local TV personalities have all been very sweet in very dire circumstances. One famous patient several years ago came in with his team and refused to talk with any providers himself.  Physicians were to meet with his "health coach", other providers met with his personal trainer, his personal chef, etc, it was sickening and felt unethical.  
I used to take pilates with someone famous years ago (rather not say who it is) but the instructor shared with me that she never paid for her appointments and that she had to keep hounding her to pay her bill every month.


----------



## EmileH

Humph. I no longer like Chris Noth. How could he yell at you?! He's not aging well either. So there.

Pierce Brosnan is aging very well. He can't sing. But who can complain? 

The les miserables movie was awful. I don't like Russell Crowe at all. 

Love that recording of skylark.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Ok, style question - I have a couple of navy dresses that could use a maxi twilly as a belt. And I need one of that format (old length) so I am considering one of these:
> 
> Any thoughts on how they wear? I have a preference of one over the other, and also, one of these two is not in my ideal CW for that pattern. The picture of the CenC doesn't do the actual scarf justice. Would one look more modern than the other? Edgy? Frumpy?
> 
> I would also wear it other than a belt.



I like the first one better because it is more jewel tone.     This is totally due to my own coloring, but I have a hard time with the green in the second one.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Ok, style question - I have a couple of navy dresses that could use a maxi twilly as a belt. And I need one of that format (old length) so I am considering one of these:
> 
> Any thoughts on how they wear? I have a preference of one over the other, and also, one of these two is not in my ideal CW for that pattern. The picture of the CenC doesn't do the actual scarf justice. Would one look more modern than the other? Edgy? Frumpy?
> 
> I would also wear it other than a belt.



I have 3 original size MTs. I bought a Brazil from the first batch and then a long break before Zebra Peg and CDC.  

They are really easy to wear and versatile. It's not easy to make a MT look frumpy, just don't use it to tie a 'pussy bow' between a collarless jacket and you'll be fine (even though this could be a cute look for a petit or worn with a mini and DMs/Derby lace-ups). The only draw back is after washing you have to be really careful ironing (double sided).  After wearing/knotting I leave to hang and gravity does the rest, no need to put them back in their tubes. 

Before you decide on tracking one down. Have you looked at the navy/blk/brwn Clic Clac en Pois (I have the same colour in a 70)? That would be my pref. There was a lovely cobalt Brazil that would look great. Check some of the CdCs too, if I remember rightly there was a navy/corral combo and also a different blue with other blues and green. Other notables, a very nice Eperon d'Or and also a CeC came in a similar cw, a mix of blues. 

If you have any other questions let me know.


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> I was away for half a day and there are 5 new pages to catch up on!  I couldn't pass this by without saying how smoking hot your legs are.  WOW!



Thank you so  much.


----------



## Genie27

@papertiger cool!! Since I am visual, I found these so we could see them all together - think I got most that you mentioned...or closest available on H.com. I know the coblat Brazil you mentioned...you have definitely given me food for thought with these suggestions...they would all work beautifully depending on one's aesthetic


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> When I was a kid we sat next to Will Smith on a plane making out with an unknown woman for the entire flight (Fresh Prince days).
> 
> I used to take pilates with someone famous years ago (rather not say who it is) but the instructor shared with me that she never paid for her appointments and that she had to keep hounding her to pay her bill every month.



I find the idea of young Will Smith making out on a plane disturbing.   It would make the flight uncomfortable for me if I had been near by.   You can't not look, right?   He probably flies private jet now, but I hope he has learned more consideration for other people with the onset of maturity.  I hope for your sake it was a short flight.

In my role in my former firm, I worked on projects for some really rich people.   What I noticed is it is really hard to get them to pay.   They think you should do the work for free just for the privilege of working for them.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> @papertiger cool!! Since I am visual, I found these so we could see them all together - think I got most that you mentioned...or closest available on H.com. I know the coblat Brazil you mentioned...you have definitely given me food for thought with these suggestions...they would all work beautifully depending on one's aesthetic



I like the Brazil and the clic clac.  Excellent suggestions PT.


----------



## Genie27

I would lean toward the Brazil and CdC myself. Ok, secretly I lust after the fuchsia Brazil, but don't know if I could pull it off as a piece of clothing.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> @papertiger cool!! Since I am visual, I found these so we could see them all together - think I got most that you mentioned...or closest available on H.com. I know the coblat Brazil you mentioned...you have definitely given me food for thought with these suggestions...they would all work beautifully depending on one's aesthetic



Thanks for the visual reminders  Quick work!

I like 1, 2 and 3 best for your primary purpose. 1 & 2 will also look fantastic with black any old time and 3 with denim for non-work days.


----------



## bobkat1991

Cordeliere said:


> Clearly a world out there that I know nothing about.   Is oakmoss supposed to kill us or something?


Oakmoss bothers some people that are allergic.  So.......*begone, oakmoss!

*


----------



## Pirula

Thanks everyone!  It was a good first day!  Your positive vibes worked!

Oh boy famous people:

Catherine Deneuve follows me.  Twice in Paris and once in NYC.  Crazy.

Tony Franciosa whom probably no one remembers.  From our parents generation.  Pretty thrilling to be an awkward 15 year old and catch a handsome , older man staring at you and have him smile and say "good evening."  And not in a bad way either!

Mick Jagger.  Stood behind him in line at the Yale bookstore.  His daughter was graduating, as was the girlfriend of a good friend of mine.  Super nice guy and HOT in person.  Wow he's got charisma.  His body guard said I was a good dancer and Mick agreed.  What else can one do but dance when standing in line and The Temptations "Ain't Too Proud to Beg" comes on???

Sat behind Debbie Reynolds and Robert Goulet (ha!  Blast from the past!) on Broadway watching Carrie Fisher's (RIP) premiere in Agnes of God.

James Coburn told me I was beautiful.

What I need is a Chris Pine meet.  Helloooooo.  [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179].  Actually maybe that's a bad idea, I'm a married woman.

Oh!  My cousin is an actor!  But he's family;  sitings of him don't count.  [emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

Not mr Big noooooo ! I also liked him from Law and Order. What a bummer. 

I wonder if they get clothes for free from the designers. When we went to Tom Ford nyc we asked about Daniel Craig. He gets a discount. "Mr. Ford does not give just anyone a discount." Lol. Love his menswear. It's just super expensive !!!!!


----------



## Pirula

So Mr Big is a small person.  That's a shame.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I would lean toward the Brazil and CdC myself. Ok, secretly I lust after the fuchsia Brazil, but don't know if I could pull it off as a piece of clothing.



The fuchsia Brazil is amazing. You could always get it if you start to like the MTs

For inspiration, and just to demonstrate. The exquisite and artistic* @arabesques wearing a bright MT as a belt (hoping she doesn't mind).


----------



## bobkat1991

First...my three Trim 31...


----------



## bobkat1991

Next, two Picotin 18


----------



## bobkat1991

And, two Picotin 26


----------



## bobkat1991

And two Picotin 26
	

		
			
		

		
	





*Oh so sorry- thought the first one didn't post!*


----------



## pigleto972001

Those are beautiful. Your best accessory is your smile !!!!!! [emoji2]


----------



## bobkat1991

Garden Party (only bag from h.com)


----------



## bobkat1991

Bolide
	

		
			
		

		
	



I will add a picture of my newest bag, a mm picotin in Fauve Barenia with Raisin chevre handles when I next get "gussied up" and go out!


----------



## luckylove

bobkat1991 said:


> And two Picotin 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803743
> View attachment 3803744
> 
> 
> *Oh so sorry- thought the first one didn't post!*



Bobkat, I always love your posts. You have a wonderful collection of silks and bags...and your smile, well that could light up the evening sky!! I haven't seen your ostrich trim before; what a wonderful gem!


----------



## EmileH

Bobcat your collection is amazing. 

Pirula glad your first day went well.

Genie I have the first two maxitwillies and also a second Brazil in black brown and gold. They are my three favorite. And I sometimes wear them as a bow. With a collarless jacket. (Don't worry papertiger no offense taken. I got a good laugh out of that remembering that I did that just last week.)


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> The fuchsia Brazil is amazing. You could always get it if you start to like the MTs
> 
> For inspiration, and just to demonstrate. The exquisite and artistic* @arabesques wearing a bright MT as a belt (hoping she doesn't mind).
> 
> View attachment 3803731


Stunning indeed!
*Sigh!* I doubt I need to emphasize my muffin-waist like that.  But that fuchsia *drool*

PbP, I needed a laugh this afternoon and your pussybow/collarless jacket made me lol. I'm sure when the jacket is Chanel, one can get away with all kinds of sartorial risks


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Stunning indeed!
> *Sigh!* I doubt I need to emphasize my muffin-waist like that.  But that fuchsia *drool*
> 
> PbP, I needed a laugh this afternoon and your pussybow/collarless jacket made me lol. I'm sure when the jacket is Chanel, one can get away with all kinds of sartorial egregience (may not be an actual word)



Most things are forgivable wearing a Chanel jacket


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> Thanks everyone!  It was a good first day!  Your positive vibes worked!
> 
> Oh boy famous people:
> 
> Catherine Deneuve follows me.  Twice in Paris and once in NYC.  Crazy.
> 
> Tony Franciosa whom probably no one remembers.  From our parents generation.  Pretty thrilling to be an awkward 15 year old and catch a handsome , older man staring at you and have him smile and say "good evening."  And not in a bad way either!
> 
> Mick Jagger.  Stood behind him in line at the Yale bookstore.  His daughter was graduating, as was the girlfriend of a good friend of mine.  Super nice guy and HOT in person.  Wow he's got charisma.  His body guard said I was a good dancer and Mick agreed.  What else can one do but dance when standing in line and The Temptations "Ain't Too Proud to Beg" comes on???
> 
> Sat behind Debbie Reynolds and Robert Goulet (ha!  Blast from the past!) on Broadway watching Carrie Fisher's (RIP) premiere in Agnes of God.
> 
> James Coburn told me I was beautiful.
> 
> What I need is a Chris Pine meet.  Helloooooo.  [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179].  Actually maybe that's a bad idea, I'm a married woman.
> 
> Oh!  My cousin is an actor!  But he's family;  sitings of him don't count.  [emoji23]



Awesome stories.     Isn't interesting how some people radiate charisma?


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> Most things are forgivable wearing a Chanel jacket



Hmmm. I should try getting away with more adventurous things then. [emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Bobcat your collection is amazing.
> 
> Pirula glad your first day went well.
> 
> Genie I have the first two maxitwillies and also a second Brazil in black brown and gold. They are my three favorite. And I sometimes wear them as a bow. With a collarless jacket. (Don't worry papertiger no offense taken. I got a good laugh out of that remembering that I did that just last week.)





I've also worn mine that way many times. I have had the odd cheap '70s air stewardess' remark but hey, Gucci's doing it on the catwalk so we're actually fashion forward


----------



## Cordeliere

bobkat1991 said:


> Bolide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803754
> 
> I will add a picture of my newest bag, a mm picotin in Fauve Barenia with Raisin chevre handles when I next get "gussied up" and go out!



All right.   I was loving the pictures until you causally threw in C'est La Fete.   Now I am so jealous.

Edit:   My bestie in grad school married his high school sweetheart.   His description of her was she was a little bundle of joy.    I bet that is what Mr. Bobkat thinks of you.


----------



## papertiger

bobkat1991 said:


> Bolide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803754
> 
> I will add a picture of my newest bag, a mm picotin in Fauve Barenia with Raisin chevre handles when I next get "gussied up" and go out!



You do have a wonderful bag and scarf collection, and you know which colours/styles/sizes suit you best  twins on ClF which is one of my faves


----------



## cafecreme15

You have a great collection bobkat! It's amazing how the pico 26's look HUGE, but B25's always look super tiny to me.


----------



## Genie27

That is a great collection of bags and scarves, bobcat! Thanks for sharing...and I am waiting for your next one too!!


----------



## arabesques

papertiger said:


> The fuchsia Brazil is amazing. You could always get it if you start to like the MTs
> 
> For inspiration, and just to demonstrate. The exquisite and artistic* @arabesques wearing a bright MT as a belt (hoping she doesn't mind).
> 
> View attachment 3803731



Thank you, Papertiger—I certainly don't mind.  I'm honored.

The MT format is one of the most useful, I find, and I love it as a belt.  And this particular CenC colorway has ended up being a surprise hit—I thought something neutral would be the one I pulled out the most often, but no, it's this.  It's perfect to wear with New York black.

I'm currently assessing all of my wardrobe, pulling everything out and making cut-throat choices.  My body has changed, so too much of my clothing is oversized or too heavy.  What _stays_ are certainly the Maxi Twillies.  They can pull together an outfit so quickly—as well as pull tight and comfy a soft jacket or knit.  A great style investment.


----------



## papertiger

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3803720
> View attachment 3803723
> View attachment 3803735
> 
> First...my three Trim 31...



_Love_ that Trim


----------



## papertiger

arabesques said:


> Thank you, Papertiger—I certainly don't mind.  I'm honored.
> 
> The MT format is one of the most useful, I find, and I love it as a belt.  And this particular CenC colorway has ended up being a surprise hit—I thought something neutral would be the one I pulled out the most often, but no, it's this.  It's perfect to wear with New York black.
> 
> I'm currently assessing all of my wardrobe, pulling everything out and making cut-throat choices.  My body has changed, so too much of my clothing is oversized or too heavy.  What _stays_ are certainly the Maxi Twillies.  They can pull together an outfit so quickly—as well as pull tight and comfy a soft jacket or knit.  A great style investment.



You are a wonderful style inspiration. Thank you for _all_ your wonderful pics .

Isn't it funny how something we're not sure how much we'll use becomes so much a part our look? I felt the same with a couple of my scarves that have been worn so much more that the more natural choices.


----------



## scarf1

bobkat1991 said:


> And two Picotin 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803743
> View attachment 3803744
> 
> 
> *Oh so sorry- thought the first one didn't post!*


You always look so happy! beautiful scarves/bags!


----------



## scarf1

Just thought I would report back. I took that top back to nordstrom- NWT , never worn. Went to the service desk. No problem.( for late joiners, I had it hanging in my closet for more than a year). Credit back to my Nordstrom Visa card. Have already spent the refund, LOL! I have also taken about 6 bags/ boxes of housewares and clothes to goodwill drop off.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Just thought I would report back. I took that top back to nordstrom- NWT , never worn. Went to the service desk. No problem.( for late joiners, I had it hanging in my closet for more than a year). Credit back to my Nordstrom Visa card. Have already spent the refund, LOL! I have also taken about 6 bags/ boxes of housewares and clothes to goodwill drop off.



Wow! Great job!


----------



## Angelian

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! Excited to be jumping into this so near to the beginning. *I've always been hesitant to join the existing chat threads that have been going for a while because I feel like I am intruding. *This is an amazingly fast-paced thread, but I will try and keep up as best I can! Looking forward to chatting with you all!



My thoughts exactly cafecreme!
Hi all!  Thank you Cordie for asking me to join, I love this exciting new thread! So many lovely tPFers here, just finished reading through the 31 pages (edit: 33 while is was typing this!), this one is moving fast!

Some random thoughts.

Celebrity sightings: just a few as I do not live in the US. But when I was in NYC about eight years ago saw Annie Leibovitz crossing the street. And during that same trip was at a NY Knicks game and Brooke Shields (and some other celebs I can't remember right now) was there. Afterwards, me and my friend were walking back to our hotel and chatting about the fabulous experience (in Dutch, my native language) and apparently she was walking a bit ahead of us and she suddenly turned her head and looked straight at me, like she understood what we were saying, but more likely because she heard such a strange language .
And a few years ago at the Côte d'Azur: Steven Spielberg, jogging with his bodyguard along the most beautiful path along the Mediterranean (highly, highly recommended! It runs from Beaulieu-sur-Mer to the harbour of Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat. As this thread needs more pics  here are some.)






Like some of you here, I am also a coat/jacket-addict. I bought a MaxMara winter coat (black, long ) last month and will not be able to wear it for another few months, but it was love at first sight. Did not plan to buy a coat that day but knew I had to have it after trying it on (actually, even before that) and after a bit of an unsuccessful trip to the Hermès boutique went back to purchase it. This is my fourth MaxMara, believe I'm up to about twenty coats (all seasons) right now.

Also would like to see the cashmere/silk losanges at H. Still waiting for the call that my scarf-musthave has arrived. But went in to see it in different colours and was really wowed by the men's collection. And loved the losange with the horsies that has been shown here! I tried on the grey one, his format might be more wearable for me than the 90s.
Wished the Maxi Twillies were still made in the longer length, don't like the short ones.

Enough rambling from me! I really need to get to bed, early rise for work tomorrow, already behind on my beauty-sleep-schedule thanks to this thread!


----------



## luckylove

scarf1 said:


> Just thought I would report back. I took that top back to nordstrom- NWT , never worn. Went to the service desk. No problem.( for late joiners, I had it hanging in my closet for more than a year). Credit back to my Nordstrom Visa card. Have already spent the refund, LOL! I have also taken about 6 bags/ boxes of housewares and clothes to goodwill drop off.



So happy it went well! whew!


----------



## Pirula

Dear Bobkat your collection (and your smile) are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> Awesome stories.     Isn't interesting how some people radiate charisma?



It is interesting.  Very.

Here's another that I didn't include because I didn't interact.  And omg I just remembered another!  That'll be second.

But first:  I was at Dulles airport waiting for someone or something.  I saw a woman with dark glasses and big'ish hair.  Very slim.  She was like a magnet.  It was SO weird.  I just HAD to get closer, and I did.  It was Jackie O.

The second:  told this story before in the Cafe, but was in Paris, in Quartier Latin.  Was living in India at the time.  I saw a woman pushing a baby carriage toward me and instantly pegged her as American.  Which was awfully nice being away from home.  When we passed each other, she said "Hi!"  Which meant she'd pegged me as American too.  I often wonder if she remembers this exchange.  Anyway, it was Andie McDowell.  And to me she is just lovely.


----------



## nicole0612

arabesques said:


> Thank you, Papertiger—I certainly don't mind.  I'm honored.
> 
> The MT format is one of the most useful, I find, and I love it as a belt.  And this particular CenC colorway has ended up being a surprise hit—I thought something neutral would be the one I pulled out the most often, but no, it's this.  It's perfect to wear with New York black.
> 
> I'm currently assessing all of my wardrobe, pulling everything out and making cut-throat choices.  My body has changed, so too much of my clothing is oversized or too heavy.  What _stays_ are certainly the Maxi Twillies.  They can pull together an outfit so quickly—as well as pull tight and comfy a soft jacket or knit.  A great style investment.


I think I need to invest in some maxi twillies to wear in the obi belt style as some of you wear so well.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> @papertiger cool!! Since I am visual, I found these so we could see them all together - think I got most that you mentioned...or closest available on H.com. I know the coblat Brazil you mentioned...you have definitely given me food for thought with these suggestions...they would all work beautifully depending on one's aesthetic


I like the Brazil design best.


----------



## nicole0612

Pirula said:


> It is interesting.  Very.
> 
> Here's another that I didn't include because I didn't interact.  And omg I just remembered another!  That'll be second.
> 
> But first:  I was at Dulles airport waiting for someone or something.  I saw a woman with dark glasses and big'ish hair.  Very slim.  She was like a magnet.  It was SO weird.  I just HAD to get closer, and I did.  It was Jackie O.
> 
> The second:  told this story before in the Cafe, but was in Paris, in Quartier Latin.  Was living in India at the time.  I saw a woman pushing a baby carriage toward me and instantly pegged her as American.  Which was awfully nice being away from home.  When we passed each other, she said "Hi!"  Which meant she'd pegged me as American too.  I often wonder if she remembers this exchange.  Anyway, it was Andie McDowell.  And to me she is just lovely.


Fantastic!  Wow, two very classy ladies and memorable encounters.


----------



## nicole0612

Angelian said:


> My thoughts exactly cafecreme!
> Hi all!  Thank you Cordie for asking me to join, I love this exciting new thread! So many lovely tPFers here, just finished reading through the 31 pages (edit: 33 while is was typing this!), this one is moving fast!
> 
> Some random thoughts.
> 
> Celebrity sightings: just a few as I do not live in the US. But when I was in NYC about eight years ago saw Annie Leibovitz crossing the street. And during that same trip was at a NY Knicks game and Brooke Shields (and some other celebs I can't remember right now) was there. Afterwards, me and my friend were walking back to our hotel and chatting about the fabulous experience (in Dutch, my native language) and apparently she was walking a bit ahead of us and she suddenly turned her head and looked straight at me, like she understood what we were saying, but more likely because she heard such a strange language .
> And a few years ago at the Côte d'Azur: Steven Spielberg, jogging with his bodyguard along the most beautiful path along the Mediterranean (highly, highly recommended! It runs from Beaulieu-sur-Mer to the harbour of Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat. As this thread needs more pics  here are some.)
> View attachment 3803810
> View attachment 3803811
> View attachment 3803812
> View attachment 3803813
> 
> 
> Like some of you here, I am also a coat/jacket-addict. I bought a MaxMara winter coat (black, long ) last month and will not be able to wear it for another few months, but it was love at first sight. Did not plan to buy a coat that day but knew I had to have it after trying it on (actually, even before that) and after a bit of an unsuccessful trip to the Hermès boutique went back to purchase it. This is my fourth MaxMara, believe I'm up to about twenty coats (all seasons) right now.
> 
> Also would like to see the cashmere/silk losanges at H. Still waiting for the call that my scarf-musthave has arrived. But went in to see it in different colours and was really wowed by the men's collection. And loved the losange with the horsies that has been shown here! I tried on the grey one, his format might be more wearable for me than the 90s.
> Wished the Maxi Twillies were still made in the longer length, don't like the short ones.
> 
> Enough rambling from me! I really need to get to bed, early rise for work tomorrow, already behind on my beauty-sleep-schedule thanks to this thread!



What a gorgeous path!  Thanks for the photos and sharing the interesting celeb interactions.


----------



## Cordeliere

Angelian said:


> My thoughts exactly cafecreme!
> Hi all!  Thank you Cordie for asking me to join, I love this exciting new thread! So many lovely tPFers here, just finished reading through the 31 pages (edit: 33 while is was typing this!), this one is moving fast!
> 
> Some random thoughts.
> 
> Celebrity sightings: just a few as I do not live in the US. But when I was in NYC about eight years ago saw Annie Leibovitz crossing the street. And during that same trip was at a NY Knicks game and Brooke Shields (and some other celebs I can't remember right now) was there. Afterwards, me and my friend were walking back to our hotel and chatting about the fabulous experience (in Dutch, my native language) and apparently she was walking a bit ahead of us and she suddenly turned her head and looked straight at me, like she understood what we were saying, but more likely because she heard such a strange language .
> And a few years ago at the Côte d'Azur: Steven Spielberg, jogging with his bodyguard along the most beautiful path along the Mediterranean (highly, highly recommended! It runs from Beaulieu-sur-Mer to the harbour of Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat. As this thread needs more pics  here are some.)
> View attachment 3803810
> View attachment 3803811
> View attachment 3803812
> View attachment 3803813
> 
> 
> Like some of you here, I am also a coat/jacket-addict. I bought a MaxMara winter coat (black, long ) last month and will not be able to wear it for another few months, but it was love at first sight. Did not plan to buy a coat that day but knew I had to have it after trying it on (actually, even before that) and after a bit of an unsuccessful trip to the Hermès boutique went back to purchase it. This is my fourth MaxMara, believe I'm up to about twenty coats (all seasons) right now.
> 
> Also would like to see the cashmere/silk losanges at H. Still waiting for the call that my scarf-musthave has arrived. But went in to see it in different colours and was really wowed by the men's collection. And loved the losange with the horsies that has been shown here! I tried on the grey one, his format might be more wearable for me than the 90s.
> Wished the Maxi Twillies were still made in the longer length, don't like the short ones.
> 
> Enough rambling from me! I really need to get to bed, early rise for work tomorrow, already behind on my beauty-sleep-schedule thanks to this thread!



Love the pictures.   Thanks for posting.

To the rest of the group---in case you don't recognize her user name, Angelian is the smart woman who figured out how to bring the dead emojis back to life.    Missing an old emoj?  Angelian can help you.   She helped me with the massive emoj in the first post of this thread about how this thread would be worthless without pics.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> It is interesting.  Very.
> 
> Here's another that I didn't include because I didn't interact.  And omg I just remembered another!  That'll be second.
> 
> But first:  I was at Dulles airport waiting for someone or something.  I saw a woman with dark glasses and big'ish hair.  Very slim.  She was like a magnet.  It was SO weird.  I just HAD to get closer, and I did.  It was Jackie O.
> 
> The second:  told this story before in the Cafe, but was in Paris, in Quartier Latin.  Was living in India at the time.  I saw a woman pushing a baby carriage toward me and instantly pegged her as American.  Which was awfully nice being away from home.  When we passed each other, she said "Hi!"  Which meant she'd pegged me as American too.  I often wonder if she remembers this exchange.  Anyway, it was Andie McDowell.  And to me she is just lovely.



OMG!   You saw Jackie O in the wild?   She was my childhood hero (when she was JK).


----------



## eagle1002us

pigleto972001 said:


> Interesting about Anderson Cooper. When I was in NYC last sept we stumbled on the Crosby hotel and bar for dinner. Woody Allen was at the next table. I had seen his wife and was thinking she looked so familiar. Everyone was looking at him. He didn't seem to mind so much. Funny how they seem smaller in real life.


I saw Woody coming from The Russian Tea Room in NYC.  This was 20 years ago.   He did not look young.  But he's probably improved with age!
I also saw a major person of the Star Trek cast gambling in a Las Vegas casino at 11 am during a weekday.  This also was years ago.  He was alone and the casino was empty.


----------



## bobkat1991

pigleto972001 said:


> Those are beautiful. Your best accessory is your smile !!!!!! [emoji2]


  That is SUCH a nice thing to say, pigleto!  Thanks.



luckylove said:


> Bobkat, I always love your posts. You have a wonderful collection of silks and bags...and your smile, well that could light up the evening sky!! I haven't seen your ostrich trim before; what a wonderful gem!


Luckylove, I'm so glad you enjoy my posts.  My smile is at my fifth husband taking the picture, believe it or not.  He is a handsome hunk and was my late husband's best friend.  Late hubby asked him to "look after" me after his death.  This was four + years ago and at this size and age, I started the "save the best until last" romance!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Bobcat your collection is amazing.
> 
> Pirula glad your first day went well.
> 
> Genie I have the first two maxitwillies and also a second Brazil in black brown and gold. They are my three favorite. And I sometimes wear them as a bow. With a collarless jacket. (Don't worry papertiger no offense taken. I got a good laugh out of that remembering that I did that just last week.)


Pocketbook Pup, I adore your collection too!  I always know I'll see something yummy as I start scrolling down one of your pictures!



Cordeliere said:


> All right.   I was loving the pictures until you causally threw in C'est La Fete.   Now I am so jealous.
> 
> Edit:   My bestie in grad school married his high school sweetheart.   His description of her was she was a little bundle of joy.    I bet that is what Mr. Bobkat thinks of you.


Cordeliere, I could loan it to you for a while to assuage your jealousy.....  My husband regards me as a bundle of joy all right, but I am not well described as "little"....


papertiger said:


> You do have a wonderful bag and scarf collection, and you know which colours/styles/sizes suit you best  twins on ClF which is one of my faves


Thank you, papertiger.  At about to be age 69, if I haven't figured out that stuff, I never would!



cafecreme15 said:


> You have a great collection bobkat! It's amazing how the pico 26's look HUGE, but B25's always look super tiny to me.


Isn't that weird, cafecreme?   Even on a big person like me, those GM Picotins look HUUUGE!



Genie27 said:


> That is a great collection of bags and scarves, bobcat! Thanks for sharing...and I am waiting for your next one too!!


Thank you, Genie27!



papertiger said:


> _Love_ that Trim


Errrr....which one?



scarf1 said:


> You always look so happy! beautiful scarves/bags!


I choose to be happy at least 99% of the time.  I have to save 1% of the time for a "good sulk" when needed!



Pirula said:


> Dear Bobkat your collection (and your smile) are so beautiful!!!


What a sweet thing for you to say, Pirula!  Thank you.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Bobcat your collection is amazing.
> 
> Pirula glad your first day went well.
> 
> Genie I have the first two maxitwillies and also a second Brazil in black brown and gold. They are my three favorite. And I sometimes wear them as a bow. With a collarless jacket. (Don't worry papertiger no offense taken. I got a good laugh out of that remembering that I did that just last week.)


I have one or two and wearing them in a bow with also with a collarless jacket.  I thought pussycat bows were coming back again, anyhow.  Anyhow, they look nice that way.


----------



## eagle1002us

bobkat1991 said:


> Garden Party (only bag from h.com)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803753


All your outfits with coordinating bags are beautiful, as is your smile.
You must have had fun putting these combos together.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> You have a great collection bobkat! It's amazing how the pico 26's look HUGE, but B25's always look super tiny to me.



Excellent observation.


----------



## katekluet

I just found this fun thread by accident and see several of my favorite people here!
One of our favorite celebrity sightings was Julia Child at Chez Panisse...she and her sister and their husbands were dining there the same evening we were....she was just lovely. and we do see Clint around here as he is a local...he happened by as our DD was getting prewedding photos taken ....the wedding was at Mission Ranch, which he owns...he told her she was lovely and stopped for a photo with them, could not have been nicer.
You won't believe my first job, I was a car hop!!!! If you know me, this is pretty out of character.


----------



## Cordeliere

katekluet said:


> I just found this fun thread by accident and see several of my favorite people here!
> One of our favorite celebrity sightings was Julia Child at Chez Panisse...she and her sister and their husbands were dining there the same evening we were....she was just lovely. and we do see Clint around here as he is a local...he happened by as our DD was getting prewedding photos taken ....the wedding was at Mission Ranch, which he owns...he told her she was lovely and stopped for a photo with them, could not have been nicer.
> You won't believe my first job, I was a car hop!!!! If you know me, this is pretty out of character.



Oh kateluet--so glad you found our newly formed merry band.  Welcome.


----------



## Cookiefiend

katekluet said:


> I just found this fun thread by accident and see several of my favorite people here!
> One of our favorite celebrity sightings was Julia Child at Chez Panisse...she and her sister and their husbands were dining there the same evening we were....she was just lovely. and we do see Clint around here as he is a local...he happened by as our DD was getting prewedding photos taken ....the wedding was at Mission Ranch, which he owns...he told her she was lovely and stopped for a photo with them, could not have been nicer.
> You won't believe my first job, I was a car hop!!!! If you know me, this is pretty out of character.



Omg - I think I would faint if I had ever seen Julia Child! 
DH and I saw Rod Stewart in a restaurant in Chicago, several years ago. I'm rarely paying attention to other people, I'm too busy trying to not trip on something and fall over. [emoji38]


----------



## luckylove

Wow... I can't believe how quickly this thread moves! Such a great idea, Cordeliere! BTW, the raisin bag you showed us at the beginning is such a beautiful and unique piece!  Bobcat, the story of your romance is really beautiful and heart warming. Thank you for sharing it with us. I hope everyone here has a great evening... Thank you all for putting smiles on my face today!


----------



## katekluet

Cookiefiend said:


> Omg - I think I would faint if I had ever seen Julia Child!
> DH and I saw Rod Stewart in a restaurant in Chicago, several years ago. I'm rarely paying attention to other people, I'm too busy trying to not trip on something and fall over. [emoji38]


Cookie, she was eye to eye with my DH and he is 6'2".....DH asked her to sign my menu as she was leaving and I treasure it. I don't think the wife in the other couple we were with has yet forgiven her DH for not getting her one too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

katekluet said:


> Cookie, she was eye to eye with my DH and he is 6'2".....DH asked her to sign my menu as she was leaving and I treasure it. I don't think the wife in the other couple we were with has yet forgiven her DH for not getting her one too.



I would treasure it too!


----------



## Moirai

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hey Moirai thanks for remembering, the Confetti won hands down.
> I like the ability to wear it several way's the same as the Farandole, but it is not as chunky.
> I think I do have a photo of it somewhere, I will try and find it next week when I switch my phone back on when I go back to work properly.


No rush. Whenever you get the chance. I'm glad it worked out. It's a lovely necklace and I'm looking forward to seeing your pic.



CapriTrotteur said:


> Thats interesting CC, when I worked in an office I had very distinct work and weekend wardrobes deliberately.
> I don't know why but even now I mentally don't like to wear "work" stuff during fun times.
> Must consider your approach.


I have the same mentality of keeping work wardrobe separate from weekend wear so I don't feel like I'm always working 



bobkat1991 said:


> Bolide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803754
> 
> I will add a picture of my newest bag, a mm picotin in Fauve Barenia with Raisin chevre handles when I next get "gussied up" and go out!


Bobkat, you have a fabulous collection! Happy to be able to chat with you here. I especially love your Bolide. Is it raisin?


----------



## Joannadyne

Just popping in for a quick sec to say hi! Actually, I'm here procrastinating. I'm still at the office, needing to pound away at the keyboard, but I have writer's block. There's nothing scarier than a blank page that needs filling! (Except when you can write about scarves, heh heh.)


----------



## momasaurus

Vitamina H said:


> Hello, dear Moma! So nice to chat with you! It has been sooo long! Too long! Thank you for your feedback. I was so excited to stumble on that thread. I was looking at another bag thread and for some reason saw  the M thread and clicked out of curiosity. I agree about size. I don't like big bags either and that is my biggest hesitation with a tote. I have a gold GP 30 ( love the size) and am wanting something similar in black, but would really like the option of feet on the bag and a strap too. I love the customizing feature too! So fun!! I am planning on emailing Collette and asking a few questions on the totes. As soon as I decide what I want, I will PM you to ask more questions! Thank you so much for your help. I love, love, love seeing these small brands carry on the old traditions and in a real, genuine way. I loved the bag Sickgirl customized! I got her and Genie mixed up! Excitement and old age! ha!!! By the way, your red Zhoe is gorgeousness x 10!


Goodie! I look forward to chatting about MM leathers. As it turns out, I spent the day with 2 gals who have MM bags.
@Cordeliere Just back from an all-day jaunt mostly away from electronics. I will post a pic of contrast lining soon, I promise!



CapriTrotteur said:


> Uhhoh this could be bad!!
> New bag's to lust over.
> And they are Europe based so no customs charges.
> I love a good handbag as do most here I guess but am not a brand specific, just love quality.
> Will have a look at these with interest.
> Would love to see any "in the flesh" one's if any have them.


Do you mean really in the flesh? (Like let's have a meetup?) Or pix? Here is a dedicated picture thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...gs-reference-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/



CapriTrotteur said:


> Just want to say I am sunk, looked at these Marcomaccessi bags and .
> Please someone tell me the quality is rubbish and they don't wear well.






Joannadyne said:


> Cordy, I love this story! And I love the phrase! I will have to remember to use it.
> 
> I have an appreciation for words that are untranslatable into English. Being half bilingual (meaning I can only speak my second language, Korean, with about the proficiency of a second grader), I noticed there were a few words in Korean that had no English equivalent. One is a greeting that acknowledges the hard work in a person's endeavors. Kind of a cross between "congratulations" and "good job." It's either "sugo heh" if you're greeting them before they begin their work or "sugo heh ssuh" if it's after they've completed the task. Another word "noonchi" describes that quality in people who have the foresight to see ahead and anticipate the needs of a situation or person.
> 
> Since then, I like to learn about these kinds of words from other languages - there is a beautiful specificity to them that I find so perfect.
> 
> Another example: mangata is a word that describes the beautiful silver "road" of the moon's reflection on water. I think it's a danish word. Beautiful, right?
> 
> There's a book that came out not too long ago that was essentially examples of these kinds of words. I'll look it up if anyone's interested... I acknowledge I may be nerding out a little too much - I do have a tendency to do that from time to time. [emoji5]


I love languages. You put it so well: "there is a beautiful specificity" about certain foreign words.



Cordeliere said:


> I have been within 10 feet of 3 mega stars.   In CA, the culture is not to bother them.   Once DH and I were on an outside patio at an inexpensive Mexican restaurant in Rancho Santa Fe.   RSF is the mega mansion, horse estate area in San Diego county.  it has a cute, Spanish architecture little downtown mostly filled with financial planners offices.
> 
> There was a couple at the next table across the center aisle.  There was a silver haired man with the carriage and presence to make him look an Adonis.   The "I am spectacular and accustomed to being spectacular looking".   Usually people pair up with someone of comparable attractiveness.   This is going to sound mean and catty, but the woman he was with looked ugly and haggish.   DH whispered to me that the woman looked like Barbara Streisand's older, ugly sister.   At the same time, the woman and I got up to look in the display windows of the jewelry store and the real estate office on opposite sides of the patio.  When I sat back down, DH was like OMG--that's her.   That is actually Barbara.  And Adonis was James Brolin.   I think the moral of the story is unless you are naturally gorgeous, don't skip your makeup, or some catty person like me will make fun of you behind your back.
> 
> The other celeb encounter was at the Beverly Hills Hotel.   I had been to a business networking meeting there and snuck out early.   About 6 other people and I were waiting under the entrance awning for the valet parkers to produce our cars.   A mega limo appeared and hotel people appeared at the 4 corners of the car.  We started to talk amongst ourselves speculating who it might be.   A young attractive woman got out and walked into the hotel by herself.   She was an unknown to me.   All of us were looking at each other to see if anyone knew who she was.   Seemed like much ado about nothing.   Then a minute later, out emerges Rod Stewart.  I could have touched him as he walked by.  None of us said a word until he was inside the hotel.  Then people said "Good for him,  He got in without being bothered."   And Rod Stewart actually looks like Rod Stewart.   Had the aging rocker look, but hey, no one has a fountain of youth.  After that, every time I drove past BHH, I imagined aging celebs having trists with cute young things there.
> 
> Oh oh.   I just remembered a 4 and 5.   In about 1990, we went to our next door neighbors wedding.   At the reception, we sat with another couple at a table for 4.   The man was Mark Harmon.   He and the groom had played football together in college.   I had no idea who he was.   I spent the evening talking with his wife, Pam Dawber.   Weirdly enough, I did know who she was.  I had been a Mork and Mindy fan.   When I look back on that experience, I always imagine that Mark was grateful that I treated Pam  as the big star.
> 
> So 25 years in CA and that is all I have got.   DH is much better at recognizing celebs so he has a much longer list.


You are hilarious



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love maxitwillies as belts genie. Good luck.
> 
> Celebrity stories
> Almost literally bumped into Michael Douglas at a resort on Canada. He is the nicest gentleman.
> 
> Saw Emmanuel Alt at Chanel in Paris. She saw me recognize her and I just gave a smile and head nod. She did the same.
> 
> Maui: I was in my cabana reading Jane Austen when this giant body builder guy stood up from the hot tub. I looked over my book with a startled expression. He grunted at me and I quickly put my eyes back on my book. It was hulk hogan.
> 
> We used to live in the same town as the Aerosmith guys.  We used to see Steven Tyler all the time. He looks exactly like a little old lady in leopard stretch pants. We also ran into him in Maui at lunch. He was ducking behind the bushes to check himself into the Maui rehab center.
> 
> I have had some very well known patients who I of course can't talk about. Most have been incredibly nice and gracious. A few not so nice. It's usually those who are not as well known as they want to be who are the worst. I had one patient who honestly I don't think anyone would know but she insisted on wearing a disguise and using the back door. Which only made a bigger spectacle. Meanwhile the very famous person who everyone would recognize and who was being treated by a colleague was in the waiting room being really nice and entertaining the other patients. People are funny.


I am really laughing over the not-quite-so-famous person wearing a disguise!!!



bobkat1991 said:


> And two Picotin 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803743
> View attachment 3803744
> 
> 
> *Oh so sorry- thought the first one didn't post!*


Oooh la la, *bobkat*! You know I love those trims - and your scarf/shawls pairings are perfect. The ostrich is amazing!!
And is that pico rouge tomate? Such a nice color for you!



katekluet said:


> I just found this fun thread by accident and see several of my favorite people here!
> One of our favorite celebrity sightings was Julia Child at Chez Panisse...she and her sister and their husbands were dining there the same evening we were....she was just lovely. and we do see Clint around here as he is a local...he happened by as our DD was getting prewedding photos taken ....the wedding was at Mission Ranch, which he owns...he told her she was lovely and stopped for a photo with them, could not have been nicer.
> You won't believe my first job, I was a car hop!!!! If you know me, this is pretty out of character.


Hi there, katekluet! Glad you have joined our playground.


----------



## EmileH

Vitamina thank you for sharing about your scarf edits. It's the eternal scarf collectors question: branch out into new colors or buy more of what you know works for you. I know a few people who can wear just about any color- Pirula being a prime example- but most of us can only wear a handful of colors and look our best. I'm firmly in the camp of buy what you know works for you, but be willing to try new things always keeping a critical eye, and only choose things that really make your heart sing. 

I rehomed anything with more than a tiny bit of yellow olive or orange and anything that didn't make me over the moon happy to wear it. My collection is mostly blue, blue/ green or neutrals with one tray of other colors that by some miracle really worked for me. My miracles aren't really even that miraculous: they are multicolored with large elements of blue, pinks that have some element of sophistication to the design to be age appropriate and the few in shades of purple that worked for me. I do have a fair number of scarves in two color ways but they are either neutral/ bright or summer/fall combinations that really appeal to me. 


Like you I find that I love and use the 140 formats most. So I am concentrating my future purchases there. I feel virtuous that I'm buying fewer but the totals add up quickly. [emoji22]


----------



## EmileH

Vitamina H said:


> Good morning everyone! This thread is so much fun! So many special tPF members continue to pop in!
> 
> *Scarf1*, my 'blue buddy', hi there! I have 90% percent of my scarves still, but there were a few that I felt didn't and never did work well for me. In the early days of buying, I thought I needed to branch out a little and try adding an assortment of colors.This also came as bad, bad advice from a former SA. The 90cm silks that I don't have any longer had an ochre background or too much yellow-gold for me. I love the color, but found it didn't work if it was too close to my face. I also had a few duplicate 90's, gavs, and twillys (meaning some that I had 2-4 x's the same design in the same format) and decided to pick my favorites. I have learned, with a few exceptions, that there is usually one cw that really speaks the most to me and to be patient and wait for it. I bought a few 'filler' scarves while waiting for the cw I really wanted. I have all my CSGMs, moussies, and 140cm silks, so I think those must be my favorite formats. I have known for a long time that blue is a comfort color for me and I just like it! So bring on more and more blue!! Are you making adjustments too? Good for you on making such headway on your MIL's things. That is so hard.
> *Joannedyne*, I am so, so happy you came out of lurking! The Purseforum would not be the same without you! We are twins on your Under the Waves moussie and I am so happy! I saw your gorgy pics and thought, whew, glad I have that or I would be going nuts to find it. I think you should give us a make-up tutorial one of these days!!
> *Genie, *I love the Brazil MT too! I have yet to add this format, but now you have me thinking....a belt would be so practical and especially after the pic of Arabesque!
> *Kate, *hello there!! I hope your little fur babies are doing well! Mine will be 8 tomorrow and I am wondering where did the time go? I recently bought him a 'dog buggy' and he loves it!! We call it his little Pope Mobile!! ha! Love your Julia Childs siting. Your DH is awesome! I can only imagine your friend still thinking of that. I would too! I made her Dauphinois Gratin a short time back and wow! Sooo good! Do you have a favortie JC recipe? I would love to hear!
> *Moma, *thank you again! I am sending my email today and will PM you as well. So excited about this! woohoo!
> *Bobkat*,you have such a fabulous collection! Love them all on you and, like *Pigleto* said, you have the best accessory in your smile and warm personality that always comes through in your posts.
> *Capri, *please count me in for anticipating your Confetti necklace pics. I have the bracelet and keep thinking of the necklace too! I tried it and thought it was spectacular the way it picked up light. I like how light it is too. A big plus for a person who is sensitive to weight on the neck.
> 
> Ah, you all have the best celeb sitings! I once saw Klitschko (the boxer) and could only think about how big he is and how petite Hayden Panettiere is!



The forum is glitchy today. My response to your post went above your post. [emoji15]


----------



## Vitamina H

Good morning everyone! This thread is so much fun! So many special tPF members continue to pop in! 

*Scarf1*, my 'blue buddy', hi there! I have 90% percent of my scarves still, but there were a few that I felt didn't and never did work well for me. In the early days of buying, I thought I needed to branch out a little and try adding an assortment of colors.This also came as bad, bad advice from a former SA. The 90cm silks that I don't have any longer had an ochre background or too much yellow-gold for me. I love the color, but found it didn't work if it was too close to my face. I also had a few duplicate 90's, gavs, and twillys (meaning some that I had 2-4 x's the same design in the same format) and decided to pick my favorites. I have learned, with a few exceptions, that there is usually one cw that really speaks the most to me and to be patient and wait for it. I bought a few 'filler' scarves while waiting for the cw I really wanted. I have all my CSGMs, moussies, and 140cm silks, so I think those must be my favorite formats. I have known for a long time that blue is a comfort color for me and I just like it! So bring on more and more blue!! Are you making adjustments too? Good for you on making such headway on your MIL's things. That is so hard.
*Joannedyne*, I am so, so happy you came out of lurking! The Purseforum would not be the same without you! We are twins on your Under the Waves moussie and I am so happy! I saw your gorgy pics and thought, whew, glad I have that or I would be going nuts to find it. I think you should give us a make-up tutorial one of these days!! 
*Genie, *I love the Brazil MT too! I have yet to add this format, but now you have me thinking....a belt would be so practical and especially after the pic of Arabesque! 
*Kate, *hello there!! I hope your little fur babies are doing well! Mine will be 8 tomorrow and I am wondering where did the time go? I recently bought him a 'dog buggy' and he loves it!! We call it his little Pope Mobile!! ha! Love your Julia Childs siting. Your DH is awesome! I can only imagine your friend still thinking of that. I would too! I made her Dauphinois Gratin a short time back and wow! Sooo good! Do you have a favortie JC recipe? I would love to hear!
*Moma, *thank you again! I am sending my email today and will PM you as well. So excited about this! woohoo!
*Bobkat*,you have such a fabulous collection! Love them all on you and, like *Pigleto* said, you have the best accessory in your smile and warm personality that always comes through in your posts. 
*Capri, *please count me in for anticipating your Confetti necklace pics. I have the bracelet and keep thinking of the necklace too! I tried it and thought it was spectacular the way it picked up light. I like how light it is too. A big plus for a person who is sensitive to weight on the neck. 

Ah, you all have the best celeb sitings! I once saw Klitschko (the boxer) and could only think about how big he is and how petite Hayden Panettiere is!


----------



## Vitamina H

Hi, *PbP*! I am so glad that you posted because I couldn't see my post show up until you had posted. It is so funny how we slowly do get to this point of finding one color or so really isn't doing us much favor. I am totally with you that some duplicates are just 'must haves'! I remember that you and I both love Les Chemins Secrets. I adore each one and would never part with any of them. Last season, I bought two cws of the Maharani CSGM and they are exactly in line with your logic: one FW cw and one SS cw. Some designs and the colorations are just sooo good, too good not to have mulitples! ha!! I am trying to be so much more critical now that my collection has grown so much. Do you remember a few years back when I bought so many Tapis Persans Zooms Gavroches? Ha! My 140cm TP is one of my favorites, but I decided to part with two of the gavs. I just don't use them enough. i think the small formats are so tempting because they are:1. Soooo cute!
                                            2  The price feels like a steal compared to the CSGMss and 140cms! 
                                            3. Bunny Cat just makes them all look so irresistible - Bunny, you wear them so well!
Yep, it is unfortunate when you do find the large format is your favorite...we are the same there too. I am buying less in quantity, but the EUR amount isn't any less! ha!! I do have to add, which must be a record for me, that I have not bought one single FW 17 scarf. My SA emailed and asked me what to set aside for me and I really don't know! So weird! I told her the CSGM bandana. Have you tried it? I can see it being an easy and throw on kind of shawl. Do you have any temptations from FW17 yet??!!


----------



## EmileH

Yes bunnycat strikes again. [emoji23] She looks so great in the small formats. I rehomed all of my gavroches except two and half of my twillies. Fortunately these formats are in great demand so they find new homes quickly. 

For fall I haven't seen a lot to temp me. I'm also in the middle of switching stores so I just don't pop in constantly like I used to. I'm going to the store in a few weeks and I asked to see the pirouette au galop in both the navy and the off white colorways. And also the due d'etriers in black brown canard. (I still love Colvert). None of the 90s is calling my name at the moment.

I love tapis. I rehomed my Gavroche as well. But I added two moussies this year. I love the moussies but I have to be cautious not to add too many. I mostly wear them in summer and summer is really like 3-5 weeks here. And I still have both chemins and I adore them.


----------



## FizzyWater

bobkat1991 said:


> I choose to be happy at least 99% of the time. I have to save 1% of the time for a "good sulk" when needed!



Oh dear, *bobkat*, may I use that as my signature?  I think I need that as a daily reminder.


----------



## FizzyWater

Joannadyne said:


> Here it is, cordy! https://www.amazon.com/Lost-Translation-Illustrated-Compendium-Untranslatable/dp/1607747103



A really interesting exploration of this idea - that a concept does not exist until you have a word for it - was done by Suzette Elgin in her Native Tongue trilogy:  https://smile.amazon.com/Native-Ton...&qid=1503576376&sr=1-1&keywords=suzette+elgin

I recommend the trilogy if, like me, you're a rabid fan of second-wave feminist science fiction, though the ending's a bit weak.  She also wrote The Gentle Art of Verbal Self-Defense, which probably made her more money than her other professional jobs of linguist, SF writer, or poet.   And she's sadly passed away, but her LiveJournal "ozarque" is still maintained (I think - I don't go to LJ any more as their TOS got really weird and offensive) and was full of wonderful stories and intelligent discussions.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Vitamina thank you for sharing about your scarf edits. It's the eternal scarf collectors question: branch out into new colors or buy more of what you know works for you. I know a few people who can wear just about any color- Pirula being a prime example- but most of us can only wear a handful of colors and look our best. I'm firmly in the camp of buy what you know works for you, but be willing to try new things always keeping a critical eye, and only choose things that really make your heart sing.
> 
> I rehomed anything with more than a tiny bit of yellow olive or orange and anything that didn't make me over the moon happy to wear it. My collection is mostly blue, blue/ green or neutrals with one tray of other colors that by some miracle really worked for me. My miracles aren't really even that miraculous: they are multicolored with large elements of blue, pinks that have some element of sophistication to the design to be age appropriate and the few in shades of purple that worked for me. I do have a fair number of scarves in two color ways but they are either neutral/ bright or summer/fall combinations that really appeal to me.
> 
> 
> Like you I find that I love and use the 140 formats most. So I am concentrating my future purchases there. I feel virtuous that I'm buying fewer but the totals add up quickly. [emoji22]


Similar dilemma re color. This is where friends are really helping me! I like brutal honesty when it comes to "how does this look on me?" Half my scarves are blue, the other half are "how does this look on me"? LOL
When you say "pinks that are age appropriate" I get a little nervous. I think I know what you mean, but could you elaborate a bit? I have a soft spot for pink! Do you follow fleur de lys on Insta? Recently she wore a pale pale pale pink outfit with the most lovely pale pink lipstick - such a soft and pretty picture!!


----------



## momasaurus

@Cordeliere: here is one of my Marco Massaccesi bags: grey leather with fuchsia lining:


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Similar dilemma re color. This is where friends are really helping me! I like brutal honesty when it comes to "how does this look on me?" Half my scarves are blue, the other half are "how does this look on me"? LOL
> When you say "pinks that are age appropriate" I get a little nervous. I think I know what you mean, but could you elaborate a bit? I have a soft spot for pink! Do you follow fleur de lys on Insta? Recently she wore a pale pale pale pink outfit with the most lovely pale pink lipstick - such a soft and pretty picture!!



I don't. Can you send me one of her posts so I can see? There are a lot of variations on that name.

I agree that I like brutal honesty from friends on scarves. I reserve the right to over rule if it's true love to me but I value honesty. Cordie was very helpful to me in realizing that not all purples are good on me.

I like pinks that aren't too sugary sweet.  I guess it's an attitude not an age. I'm age obsessed at the moment. I wonder why? Most pinks from pastel to raspberry work for me. I like them to have some element of black blue camel or grey to integrate with my wardrobe. I don't feel comfortable in pink head to toe. And I like some element that makes them seem elegant or sophisticated. No cartoon like characters for me. Here are some of my pinks that work for me


----------



## EmileH

More


----------



## Cordeliere

Chatsters.    I experienced a miracle yesterday and I want to share!    I got rid is RBF!!!   (the much hated resting ***** face.)  For me, it really is a miracle.    Here is the deal.

I had let my forehead botox go about 4 years ago.   The last year I was in CA, I was too busy.   In FL, I didn't have anyone I trusted and didn't have the time or money.   So now that we are out of the capital expenditure squeeze,  I have been throwing money at my appearance.   

Last week I got my forehead done.   I really, really liked the woman.  Besides finding her to highly competent, I liked her so much that I wish she was not a vendor so she could become my new bestie.    Yesterday I went for my recheck.  

A little bit about relevant intervening events.   My gay guy hairdresser is a stitch.   At my last cut, he was teasing his salonmate about her fresh botox treatment that had put her eyebrows up at her hairline.   Yikes.    He was also telling me about her prior treatment of her mouth.  It looked great when she wasn't talking but when she smiled, she looked like she had had a stroke.   Double yikes and horror .   As horrifying as that was, the 3 of us were laughing so hard, I nearly fell out of the chair, and of course I had to tell DH about that.   With this background (improvement is possible but so are disasters), DH suggested I ask my new botox lady about doing my mouth.

Up until I dropped the ball on self maintenance about 4 years, I worked very hard to stay looking like myself rather than changing into someone else.   One of the things that bothered me about aging was that the my mouth started settling into an uncontrollable soft frown.   I was not unhappy  and worked at smiling, but hey, it was work to fight a frown that wanted to have its way with me.   And seriously, who wants to work at smiling?  My mother had gone the same route, and by the time of her death, she looked like Kayne West when her face was resting.   At her funeral, her mouth looked like a croquet wicket, which was so not who she was.   I was NOT looking forward to that and could see that I was on that road.  

Yesterday at my botox re-check,  I causally asked her about mouth botox as an afterthought.   With a minimal assessment of my mouth muscles, she said she could help a little.   There are muscles that run from the corner of your mouth down to you jawbone.   She put a little botox on each side in those muscles down near the bone.   It was amazing.  Within hours I could see the difference.  Botox isn't suppose to have an effect for 7-10 days, but my body reacts to everything very quickly.   Now that those muscles have relaxed a bit,  my mouth goes straight across with my old upturn at the corners.   My mouth is now resting in a faint smile instead of a faint frown!!!!

The best thing is the feedback loop between my face muscles and my brain.  For the last 5-7 years, my internal sense of my face has not felt the same as it did for the majority of my life.  I just attributed it to having more fat in my face, gravity, and getting old.   After the botox, my face felt like its old self.  And my brain thinks I am happier/more cheerful.   Unconsciously, my brain says "smile on face noted.   things must be good."

For me this is truly a miracle.   I got myself back.  I can tear my membership in the Kanye West RBF club.   I am free.  That really puts a smile on my face.


----------



## EmileH

Oh my god! Life altering. Congratulations and thank you for sharing. Hmmm... I need to talk to my dermatologist about this.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3804510
> View attachment 3804511
> View attachment 3804512
> View attachment 3804513
> View attachment 3804514





Pocketbook Pup said:


> More
> View attachment 3804515
> View attachment 3804516
> View attachment 3804517


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my god! Life altering. Congratulations and thank you for sharing. Hmmm... I need to talk to my dermatologist about this.



Life altering describes it perfectly.


----------



## scarf1

Vitamina and PBP thanks for sharing your scarf edits. I too, went through a phase where I thought I needed to diversify color choices. That has passed.  Now I try to pick what I like best, or works best with my wardrobe. I do have a few scarves with gold or brown- they have one thing in common- DH picked them! I think they are more his fav colors than mine. I find it hard to let go of them. Well, lets be honest, I am finding it hard to let go of any scarves.

Vitamina - actually those outgoing items were from our house! 
As for FW17 - so far I have only bought the battery Park scarf.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Vitamina and PBP thanks for sharing your scarf edits. I too, went through a phase where I thought I needed to diversify color choices. That has passed.  Now I try to pick what I like best, or works best with my wardrobe. I do have a few scarves with gold or brown- they have one thing in common- DH picked them! I think they are more his fav colors than mine. I find it hard to let go of them. Well, lets be honest, I am finding it hard to let go of any scarves.
> 
> Vitamina - actually those outgoing items were from our house!
> As for FW17 - so far I have only bought the battery Park scarf.



Wow this is a slow scarf season for all of us.

I think you and I are similar in that a little yellow mixed in with a lot of blue is ok. I also don't mind some gold on my neutrals.


----------



## luckylove

Cordeliere said:


> Chatsters.    I experienced a miracle yesterday and I want to share!    I got rid is RBF!!!   (the much hated resting ***** face.)  For me, it really is a miracle.    Here is the deal.
> 
> I had let my forehead botox go about 4 years ago.   The last year I was in CA, I was too busy.   In FL, I didn't have anyone I trusted and didn't have the time or money.   So now that we are out of the capital expenditure squeeze,  I have been throwing money at my appearance.
> 
> Last week I got my forehead done.   I really, really liked the woman.  Besides finding her to highly competent, I liked her so much that I wish she was not a vendor so she could become my new bestie.    Yesterday I went for my recheck.
> 
> A little bit about relevant intervening events.   My gay guy hairdresser is a stitch.   At my last cut, he was teasing his salonmate about her fresh botox treatment that had put her eyebrows up at her hairline.   Yikes.    He was also telling me about her prior treatment of her mouth.  It looked great when she wasn't talking but when she smiled, she looked like she had had a stroke.   Double yikes and horror .   As horrifying as that was, the 3 of us were laughing so hard, I nearly fell out of the chair, and of course I had to tell DH about that.   With this background (improvement is possible but so are disasters), DH suggested I ask my new botox lady about doing my mouth.
> 
> Up until I dropped the ball on self maintenance about 4 years, I worked very hard to stay looking like myself rather than changing into someone else.   One of the things that bothered me about aging was that the my mouth started settling into an uncontrollable soft frown.   I was not unhappy  and worked at smiling, but hey, it was work to fight a frown that wanted to have its way with me.   And seriously, who wants to work at smiling?  My mother had gone the same route, and by the time of her death, she looked like Kayne West when her face was resting.   At her funeral, her mouth looked like a croquet wicket, which was so not who she was.   I was NOT looking forward to that and could see that I was on that road.
> 
> Yesterday at my botox re-check,  I causally asked her about mouth botox as an afterthought.   With a minimal assessment of my mouth muscles, she said she could help a little.   There are muscles that run from the corner of your mouth down to you jawbone.   She put a little botox on each side in those muscles down near the bone.   It was amazing.  Within hours I could see the difference.  Botox isn't suppose to have an effect for 7-10 days, but my body reacts to everything very quickly.   Now that those muscles have relaxed a bit,  my mouth goes straight across with my old upturn at the corners.   My mouth is now resting in a faint smile instead of a faint frown!!!!
> 
> The best thing is the feedback loop between my face muscles and my brain.  For the last 5-7 years, my internal sense of my face has not felt the same as it did for the majority of my life.  I just attributed it to having more fat in my face, gravity, and getting old.   After the botox, my face felt like its old self.  And my brain thinks I am happier/more cheerful.   Unconsciously, my brain says "smile on face noted.   things must be good."
> 
> For me this is truly a miracle.   I got myself back.  I can tear my membership in the Kanye West RBF club.   I am free.  That really puts a smile on my face.



Cordie, I love that you feel like yourself again and you are so right about the feedback loop in the brain! I have only had botox a handful of times in my life since I want to make sure to still look like myself and not do too much. I tend to be extremely conservative; I typically would just do a little bit above my brow to open my sleepy eyes. One time, my doctor put a drop of botox near the muscles that control the mouth and I loved the subtle result. It has been more than two years since I did any botox, but your post reminds me how good it can feel to get just a little "refresh!" Hmm... I wonder if I should call and make an appointment....


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

momasaurus said:


> So interesting! Why did formulas change? New regulations, or what?



Many natural fragrance materials were banned or restricted by IFRA and were replaced by chemicals. Some materials are not available. Producers are reformulating their fragrances all the time to comply with new IFRA regulations. 

If I remember it right, the recent change in the regulations was in 2008 and the manufacturers were given a few years to change their formulas, not necessary instantly. That's why, you favourite perfume which you bought last year, may be different from the one you are buying today.

Many have memories of "my mom's favourite perfume" or "my first perfume" from the 70s/80s/90s. To get that exact smell, you would need to go for vintage

My personal favourites are Mitsouko and Guet Apens. I like orientals and spicy.

Real perfumaniacs know which year was good or bad for this or that perfume, just like wine. I know that the price for Climat changes critically depending on the year, so you really need to know.   I am not that good.



Sorry Bobcat, I just saw your message about oak moss. Yes, definitely, this ban was the biggest bummer for the industry.

P.S. As for celebrities, I met Ronald Reagan when he was president, and the Queen of England


----------



## FizzyWater

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow this is a slow scarf season for all of us.



I picked up Fleurs de Giverny in white, and am thinking about it in red (such a difference in cws!), and a small Space Shopping.  I'd really like Into the Canadian Wild in a specific cw, but they didn't have it in the European stores and I think my SA isn't interested in ordering it for me.  Should I just buy it from the German site now that it's listed?  Call the Copenhagen SA and ask her to order it?  I am H-etiquette-defective - any advice welcome.

Also in scarf acquisition questions, has anyone seen the Ex Libris mousseline in red in real life?  I've seen a nice one on the interwebs but can't tell if the color is orangey or not.  The seller said the border is more orangey than the center, which doesn't really answer my question.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes bunnycat strikes again. [emoji23] She looks so great in the small formats. I rehomed all of my gavroches except two and half of my twillies. Fortunately these formats are in great demand so they find new homes quickly.
> 
> For fall I haven't seen a lot to temp me. I'm also in the middle of switching stores so I just don't pop in constantly like I used to. I'm going to the store in a few weeks and I asked to see the pirouette au galop in both the navy and the off white colorways. And also the due d'etriers in black brown canard. (I still love Colvert). None of the 90s is calling my name at the moment.
> 
> I love tapis. I rehomed my Gavroche as well. But I added two moussies this year. I love the moussies but I have to be cautious not to add too many. I mostly wear them in summer and summer is really like 3-5 weeks here. And I still have both chemins and I adore them.



May I ask why you're switching stores PbP?


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> Chatsters.    I experienced a miracle yesterday and I want to share!    I got rid is RBF!!!   (the much hated resting ***** face.)  For me, it really is a miracle.    Here is the deal.
> 
> I had let my forehead botox go about 4 years ago.   The last year I was in CA, I was too busy.   In FL, I didn't have anyone I trusted and didn't have the time or money.   So now that we are out of the capital expenditure squeeze,  I have been throwing money at my appearance.
> 
> Last week I got my forehead done.   I really, really liked the woman.  Besides finding her to highly competent, I liked her so much that I wish she was not a vendor so she could become my new bestie.    Yesterday I went for my recheck.
> 
> A little bit about relevant intervening events.   My gay guy hairdresser is a stitch.   At my last cut, he was teasing his salonmate about her fresh botox treatment that had put her eyebrows up at her hairline.   Yikes.    He was also telling me about her prior treatment of her mouth.  It looked great when she wasn't talking but when she smiled, she looked like she had had a stroke.   Double yikes and horror .   As horrifying as that was, the 3 of us were laughing so hard, I nearly fell out of the chair, and of course I had to tell DH about that.   With this background (improvement is possible but so are disasters), DH suggested I ask my new botox lady about doing my mouth.
> 
> Up until I dropped the ball on self maintenance about 4 years, I worked very hard to stay looking like myself rather than changing into someone else.   One of the things that bothered me about aging was that the my mouth started settling into an uncontrollable soft frown.   I was not unhappy  and worked at smiling, but hey, it was work to fight a frown that wanted to have its way with me.   And seriously, who wants to work at smiling?  My mother had gone the same route, and by the time of her death, she looked like Kayne West when her face was resting.   At her funeral, her mouth looked like a croquet wicket, which was so not who she was.   I was NOT looking forward to that and could see that I was on that road.
> 
> Yesterday at my botox re-check,  I causally asked her about mouth botox as an afterthought.   With a minimal assessment of my mouth muscles, she said she could help a little.   There are muscles that run from the corner of your mouth down to you jawbone.   She put a little botox on each side in those muscles down near the bone.   It was amazing.  Within hours I could see the difference.  Botox isn't suppose to have an effect for 7-10 days, but my body reacts to everything very quickly.   Now that those muscles have relaxed a bit,  my mouth goes straight across with my old upturn at the corners.   My mouth is now resting in a faint smile instead of a faint frown!!!!
> 
> The best thing is the feedback loop between my face muscles and my brain.  For the last 5-7 years, my internal sense of my face has not felt the same as it did for the majority of my life.  I just attributed it to having more fat in my face, gravity, and getting old.   After the botox, my face felt like its old self.  And my brain thinks I am happier/more cheerful.   Unconsciously, my brain says "smile on face noted.   things must be good."
> 
> For me this is truly a miracle.   I got myself back.  I can tear my membership in the Kanye West RBF club.   I am free.  That really puts a smile on my face.



Wow, cordie, I am so happy for you! Your comment, "I got myself back" makes me tear up. 

I remember my mother, who developed horrible bags under eyes after a traumatic divorce - she cried so much for so long. She looked so tired and haggard all the time, and she was only about the age I am now. After a couple of years, she couldn't stand how her puffy eyes were making her feel sad, even though she was starting to reclaim her life again. Her sister invited her back to stay with her in South Korea. When she returned, she had had those bags removed and a crease added to the lid (which is so common a procedure in South Korea, girls get it done in middle and high school). She looked and WAS so much happier. 

That was when I changed my mind about plastic surgery. 

(If I didn't spend all my money on scarves, I'd probably get my eyes done, too. I've always been dissatisfied with my small flat eyes and would love to add a crease.)


----------



## EmileH

FizzyWater said:


> I picked up Fleurs de Giverny in white, and am thinking about it in red (such a difference in cws!), and a small Space Shopping.  I'd really like Into the Canadian Wild in a specific cw, but they didn't have it in the European stores and I think my SA isn't interested in ordering it for me.  Should I just buy it from the German site now that it's listed?  Call the Copenhagen SA and ask her to order it?  I am H-etiquette-defective - any advice welcome.
> 
> Also in scarf acquisition questions, has anyone seen the Ex Libris mousseline in red in real life?  I've seen a nice one on the interwebs but can't tell if the color is orangey or not.  The seller said the border is more orangey than the center, which doesn't really answer my question.



I don't know that mousseline so I can't help.

If there is a scarf that I'm sure I want and it's online I just order it especially in a 90 or smaller. If it's a larger format I try to go through the SAso they get credit for the sale. It depends how helpful your SA is in tracking things down.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> May I ask why you're switching stores PbP?



Long story that I won't bore anyone with but I never bonded with my local store. They are one of the US stores known to be a bit difficult. My SA is more interested in visiting customers who want to drop large amounts at once and not steady long term customers. I feel like I'm begging for her to track down things for me. And she's slow to produce the bags that I want. Clearly she doesn't value me as a customer and I'm tired of the games. But it's very difficult to switch SAs in the same store especially since she's high ranking. So I'm taking my business elsewhere.


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Many natural fragrance materials were banned or restricted by IFRA and were replaced by chemicals. Some materials are not available. Producers are reformulating their fragrances all the time to comply with new IFRA regulations.
> 
> If I remember it right, the recent change in the regulations was in 2008 and the manufacturers were given a few years to change their formulas, not necessary instantly. That's why, you favourite perfume which you bought last year, may be different from the one you are buying today.
> 
> Many have memories of "my mom's favourite perfume" or "my first perfume" from the 70s/80s/90s. To get that exact smell, you would need to go for vintage
> 
> My personal favourites are Mitsouko and Guet Apens. I like orientals and spicy.
> 
> Real perfumaniacs know which year was good or bad for this or that perfume, just like wine. I know that the price for Climat changes critically depending on the year, so you really need to know.   I am not that good.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Bobcat, I just saw your message about oak moss. Yes, definitely, this ban was the biggest bummer for the industry.
> 
> P.S. As for celebrities, I met Ronald Reagan when he was president, and the Queen of England


So interesting about chemicals, etc. My first perfume was Joy, in the 1970s. I loved that. Then I liked l'heure bleu. Since then, not much scent because of the industry I'm in. I always liked buying perfume at duty-free, but rarely wore. LOL.
Buying vintage perfumes - don't the scents alter over time in the bottle, depending on how they are stored? Do people buy and collect vintage perfumes?


----------



## Joannadyne

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Many natural fragrance materials were banned or restricted by IFRA and were replaced by chemicals. Some materials are not available. Producers are reformulating their fragrances all the time to comply with new IFRA regulations.
> 
> If I remember it right, the recent change in the regulations was in 2008 and the manufacturers were given a few years to change their formulas, not necessary instantly. That's why, you favourite perfume which you bought last year, may be different from the one you are buying today.
> 
> Many have memories of "my mom's favourite perfume" or "my first perfume" from the 70s/80s/90s. To get that exact smell, you would need to go for vintage
> 
> My personal favourites are Mitsouko and Guet Apens. I like orientals and spicy.
> 
> Real perfumaniacs know which year was good or bad for this or that perfume, just like wine. I know that the price for Climat changes critically depending on the year, so you really need to know.   I am not that good.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Bobcat, I just saw your message about oak moss. Yes, definitely, this ban was the biggest bummer for the industry.
> 
> P.S. As for celebrities, I met Ronald Reagan when he was president, and the Queen of England



Very interesting about perfume! So tell me, I thought perfume went bad after many years. But you and bobkat talk about vintage perfumes. Is my understanding false?

Also, you cannot say, "I met the Queen of England" and leave us hanging like that! You must tell us the story!!! [emoji12]


----------



## Cordeliere

Here is a philosophical scarf question.  Posting this especially to those whose collections are trending in the direction of CSGMs   

There are so many of the patterns that are grailish (for many) that have tricky unusual colorways:    ELEK,   Fleurs Dindiennes,  and LFASDV,  etc.    I think it is the unusual complexity that makes them so appealing and grail worthy.   But, it seems to me,  each colorway has one color that I put in the "avoid" category.   It may not even be much of that color, but that is where my eye always goes.  Assuming this is true of others.   Not assuming my "avoids" and others "avoids" are the same.   H just really pushes the boundaries on colors.   In fact, I remember someone putting on their lessons learned list to not buy scarves that you are trying to figure out how to hide the difficult spot before you buy. 

Is it easier to work with the hated color spot in the CSGM format than the carre?  I am thinking that over my shoulders away from my face would be easier.   I don't look at the back of my hair so why would I look at the back of a shawl?   I could just "moon" the person behind me in the theatre with one ugly flower in FI or that weird checkered pattern in ELEK.    They will just have to avert their eyes.


----------



## momasaurus

As for the new scarves, I did get the Battery Park and the original Canadian wild. And just one small Space Shopping. I am tempted by the light-colored Tresors d'un artist CSGM.....and a few other things......


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Also, you cannot say, "I met the Queen of England" and not tell us the story!!! [emoji12]



What?   Someone met the Queen?   And didn't share???


----------



## FizzyWater

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't know that mousseline so I can't help.
> 
> If there is a scarf that I'm sure I want and it's online I just order it especially in a 90 or smaller. If it's a larger format I try to go through the SAso they get credit for the sale. It depends how helpful your SA is in tracking things down.



My SA is... not.  The SA in Copenhagen was great, but I wouldn't be able to get up there for at least a month.  Ordered, and now I can stop thinking about it!  Thank you!


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow this is a slow scarf season for all of us.
> 
> I think you and I are similar in that a little yellow mixed in with a lot of blue is ok. I also don't mind some gold on my neutrals.



I agree - this was just not my season for scarves. I like a couple - South Africa and the Tresors one, both in the dark blue/bright coral cws, so I'd likely have to choose just one if I did buy. (Funny, I'm also having a harder time remembering the scarf names this season, probably because I'm just not that emotionally invested in them.)


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Long story that I won't bore anyone with but I never bonded with my local store. They are one of the US stores known to be a bit difficult. *My SA is more interested in visiting customers who want to drop large amounts at once and not steady long term customers. I feel like I'm begging for her to track down things for me. And she's slow to produce the bags that I want. Clearly she doesn't value me as a customer *and I'm tired of the games. But it's very difficult to switch SAs in the same store especially since she's high ranking. So I'm taking my business elsewhere.



Like the lyrics from a BB King song.   "You're gonna miss me when I'm gone."   Her loss.  Good for you.


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Long story that I won't bore anyone with but I never bonded with my local store. They are one of the US stores known to be a bit difficult. My SA is more interested in visiting customers who want to drop large amounts at once and not steady long term customers. I feel like I'm begging for her to track down things for me. And she's slow to produce the bags that I want. Clearly she doesn't value me as a customer and I'm tired of the games. But it's very difficult to switch SAs in the same store especially since she's high ranking. So I'm taking my business elsewhere.



Good for you! Bev Hills really stinks for customer service, too, unless your last name is Kardashian. I have vowed to shop elsewhere as well but it's hard when you know what you want might go in a hot second and you might miss out.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't. Can you send me one of her posts so I can see? There are a lot of variations on that name.
> 
> I agree that I like brutal honesty from friends on scarves. I reserve the right to over rule if it's true love to me but I value honesty. Cordie was very helpful to me in realizing that not all purples are good on me.
> 
> I like pinks that aren't too sugary sweet.  I guess it's an attitude not an age. I'm age obsessed at the moment. I wonder why? Most pinks from pastel to raspberry work for me. I like them to have some element of black blue camel or grey to integrate with my wardrobe. I don't feel comfortable in pink head to toe. And I like some element that makes them seem elegant or sophisticated. No cartoon like characters for me. Here are some of my pinks that work for me
> 
> View attachment 3804510
> View attachment 3804511
> View attachment 3804512
> View attachment 3804513
> View attachment 3804514



You want brutal honesty? The honest truth is I love 99.99% of your scarves. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



momasaurus said:


> As for the new scarves, I did get the Battery Park and the original Canadian wild. And just one small Space Shopping. I am tempted by the light-colored Tresors d'un artist CSGM.....and a few other things......



Oh, I did not count Battery park as part of the new season! Yes, that one is cute! And Space shopping is best in the gav size. [emoji6] 

I can't seem to make smaller patterns work for me. I love Alice Shirley but her Jardin Anglais makes me look like Laura Ingalls for some weird reason. I was so sad because I think it's so beautiful. I have not tried Canadian Wild because it hadn't hit our stores yet. But I'm afraid it'll have the same effect.



momasaurus said:


> @Cordeliere: here is one of my Marco Massaccesi bags: grey leather with fuchsia lining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804501



Ooooooooh! So pretty!


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne said:


> Oh, I did not count Battery park as part of the new season! Yes, that one is cute! And Space shopping is best in the gav size. [emoji6]
> 
> I can't seem to make smaller patterns work for me. I love Alice Shirley but her Jardin Anglais makes me look like Laura Ingalls for some weird reason. I was so sad because I think it's so beautiful. I have not tried Canadian Wild because it hadn't hit our stores yet. But I'm afraid it'll have the same effect.



Aww thanks for the compliments on my scarves. I have trouble with the small Christine Henry prints. Exactly as you say: I feel like Laura ingells wilder. 

Yes BH and my home store are often named as the two worst. I'll report back about my new experience. So far I have had a few things that I wanted shipped to me and they are holding a few cashmeres to try so I'm very pleased. 

Unwanted colors in cashmeres: I fear it's the same issue as the 90s. If it bothers you, it will still bother you. And with so many other good fish in the sea why waste time on anything less than perfection?


----------



## Joannadyne

FizzyWater said:


> A really interesting exploration of this idea - that a concept does not exist until you have a word for it - was done by Suzette Elgin in her Native Tongue trilogy:  https://smile.amazon.com/Native-Ton...&qid=1503576376&sr=1-1&keywords=suzette+elgin
> 
> I recommend the trilogy if, like me, you're a rabid fan of second-wave feminist science fiction, though the ending's a bit weak.  She also wrote The Gentle Art of Verbal Self-Defense, which probably made her more money than her other professional jobs of linguist, SF writer, or poet.   And she's sadly passed away, but her LiveJournal "ozarque" is still maintained (I think - I don't go to LJ any more as their TOS got really weird and offensive) and was full of wonderful stories and intelligent discussions.



I am so reading this!! Thanks for the recommendation. I found this line from the description funny:
She longs to retire to the Barren House, where women past childbearing age knit, chat, and wait to die. 

Sub out "knit" with "collect scarves" and I'd be longing to go to the Barren House, too! [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> I remember my mother, who developed horrible bags under eyes after a traumatic divorce - she cried so much for so long. She looked so tired and haggard all the time, and she was only about the age I am now. After a couple of years, she couldn't stand how her puffy eyes were making her feel sad, even though she was starting to reclaim her life again. Her sister invited her back to stay with her in South Korea. When she returned, she had had those bags removed and a crease added to the lid (which is so common a procedure in South Korea, girls get it done in middle and high school). She looked and WAS so much happier.
> 
> *That was when I changed my mind about plastic surgery. *
> 
> (If I didn't spend all my money on scarves, I'd probably get my eyes done, too. I've always been dissatisfied with my small flat eyes and would love to add a crease.)



Aren't you in CA?  That is were the really good plastic surgeons who could afford to live anywhere go.   When I lived in CA, I had three different dermatologists (different sub specialities) on speed dial.   The plethora of fabulous doctors in all fields who are up-to-date on cutting edge procedures is one of the few things I miss about CA (not saying I didn't love it when I lived there),    IMHO, minor maintenance along the way is the route to go rather than some huge procedure after a bunch of body parts have given up the ghost.  

I always had a very cute little nose.   I don't look at myself in the mirror much, so stuff can change and I don't notice.  One day when I was about 55, I was picking up something off the floor in front of a full length mirror and caught a side glimpse of my nose.   Holy ****.   Where did that beak come from???   While I wasn't looking, my nose grew!   And no, I did not tell too many lies.  If anything, not enough.  Cartilage really does continue to grow.   Got a plastic referral from my botox nurse and got my nose trimmed back to its original dimensions.  It is about like getting the shrubs trimmed.  In CA it is no big deal.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Unwanted colors in cashmeres: I fear it's the same issue as the 90s. If it bothers you, it will still bother you. And with so many other good fish in the sea why waste time on anything less than perfection?



You are probably right.  I had the same issue with men before wising up.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Aren't you in CA?  That is were the really good plastic surgeons who could afford to live anywhere go.   When I lived in CA, I had three different dermatologists (different sub specialities) on speed dial.   The plethora of fabulous doctors in all fields who are up-to-date on cutting edge procedures is one of the few things I miss about CA (not saying I didn't love it when I lived there),    IMHO, minor maintenance along the way is the route to go rather than some huge procedure after a bunch of body parts have given up the ghost.
> 
> I always had a very cute little nose.   I don't look at myself in the mirror much, so stuff can change and I don't notice.  One day when I was about 55, I was picking up something off the floor in front of a full length mirror and caught a side glimpse of my nose.   Holy ****.   Where did that beak come from???   While I wasn't looking, my nose grew!   And no, I did not tell too many lies.  If anything, not enough.  Cartilage really does continue to grow.   Got a plastic referral from my botox nurse and got my nose trimmed back to its original dimensions.  It is about like getting the shrubs trimmed.  In CA it is no big deal.



Dear lord now I have that to look forward to too?! [emoji33]


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Long story that I won't bore anyone with but I never bonded with my local store. They are one of the US stores known to be a bit difficult. My SA is more interested in visiting customers who want to drop large amounts at once and not steady long term customers. I feel like I'm begging for her to track down things for me. And she's slow to produce the bags that I want. Clearly she doesn't value me as a customer and I'm tired of the games. But it's very difficult to switch SAs in the same store especially since she's high ranking. So I'm taking my business elsewhere.



Definitely her loss! Anyone who is as good a client as you should not have to put up with such nonsense. In fact, no customer should have to put up with it. Much better to find someone who actually values your business. Working with uninvested SAs in any store can completely ruin the shopping experience because it takes the joy out of it.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> Aren't you in CA?  That is were the really good plastic surgeons who could afford to live anywhere go.   When I lived in CA, I had three different dermatologists (different sub specialities) on speed dial.   The plethora of fabulous doctors in all fields who are up-to-date on cutting edge procedures is one of the few things I miss about CA (not saying I didn't love it when I lived there),    IMHO, minor maintenance along the way is the route to go rather than some huge procedure after a bunch of body parts have given up the ghost.
> 
> I always had a very cute little nose.   I don't look at myself in the mirror much, so stuff can change and I don't notice.  One day when I was about 55, I was picking up something off the floor in front of a full length mirror and caught a side glimpse of my nose.   Holy ****.   Where did that beak come from???   While I wasn't looking, my nose grew!   And no, I did not tell too many lies.  If anything, not enough.  Cartilage really does continue to grow.   Got a plastic referral from my botox nurse and got my nose trimmed back to its original dimensions.  It is about like getting the shrubs trimmed.  In CA it is no big deal.



Oh no!! I didn't know that cartilage continues to grow?! I've always hated my nose since I was about 13. I like it from the front, but from the side it just looks like one huge bump. It's awful. I remember I talked my parents into letting me get a nose job for my 16th birthday. I was going to schedule a consultation when I needed emergency wisdom teeth removal surgery that required the use of anesthesia to put me out. I had the most horrible reaction to it and was sick for days. Since that experience I've been too much of a chicken to think about going through with the nose job.


----------



## pigleto972001

cafecreme15 said:


> Definitely her loss! Anyone who is as good a client as you should not have to put up with such nonsense. In fact, no customer should have to put up with it. Much better to find someone who actually values your business. Working with uninvested SAs in any store can completely ruin the shopping experience because it takes the joy out of it.



For serious. I hate the games that they play and the hoops you have to jump through. My cousin's MIL had to drop like 30k on hermes furniture in China just to order her croc kelly. That seems nuts to me. 

Pbp you seem like you'd be a steadfast and loyal customer and your SAs should value you like your forum buddies do [emoji7]


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> For serious. I hate the games that they play and the hoops you have to jump through. My cousin's MIL had to drop like 30k on hermes furniture in China just to order her croc kelly. That seems nuts to me.
> 
> Pbp you seem like you'd be a steadfast and loyal customer and your SAs should value you like your forum buddies do [emoji7]



Dropping 30k on furniture to be able to buy a bag seems nuts because it IS nuts! Hearing these stories on the forum makes me feel lucky to have found an SA who doesn't play these games with me. It might also have something to do with the fact that I was not immediately after a B or K. I am more interested in building my collection very slowly with items that I love.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies. Yes I walk away from stressful shopping experiences now. Shopping should be fun not stressful.

Cafecreme, wisdom teeth removal makes you really sick because a lot of blood goes into your stomach and that makes one very nauseated. Not that I'm advocating a nose job. It's a big procedure. I hated my nose when I was younger but I can see now it's absolutely fine. Not that I'll be on the cover of vogue any time soon but it's fine. I was surprised by how much the shape of my face changed over time. It got longer and thinner. The nose kind of fits now. [emoji23]


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. Yes I walk away from stressful shopping experiences now. Shopping should be fun not stressful.
> 
> Cafecreme, wisdom teeth removal makes you really sick because a lot of blood goes into your stomach and that makes one very nauseated. Not that I'm advocating a nose job. It's a big procedure. I hated my nose when I was younger but I can see now it's absolutely fine. Not that I'll be on the cover of vogue any time soon but it's fine. I was surprised by how much the shape of my face changed over time. It got longer and thinner. The nose kind of fits now. [emoji23]



Good point! I had never thought of that. I would really like to get it taken care of before I get married (because I know I will hate any wedding pictures that are taken from my profile), but I am just scared of the recovery and the possibility of them messing it up. This happened to a friend of mine- her right nostril has got to be a solid millimeter higher than her left. And people notice it too.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Joannadyne said:


> Very interesting about perfume! So tell me, I thought perfume went bad after many years. But you and bobkat talk about vintage perfumes. Is my understanding false?
> 
> Also, you cannot say, "I met the Queen of England" and leave us hanging like that! You must tell us the story!!! [emoji12]



Interesting enough, you noticed the Queen but not the US president 
They both visited my school, at different times.

As for the perfumes, they survive time quite well if the packaging is not damaged. Of course, there is always a risk when you are buying. There are a few reputable sellers but even they sell on "no guaranty" terms.


----------



## Joannadyne

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Interesting enough, you noticed the Queen but not the US president
> They both visited my school, at different times.
> 
> As for the perfumes, they survive time quite well if the packaging is not damaged. Of course, there is always a risk when you are buying. There are a few reputable sellers but even they sell on "no guaranty" terms.



Hah, no, that's more a reflection of my political views. Not much of a Reagan fan, though his presidential library is pretty cool. I do like the Queen.



Cordeliere said:


> You are probably right.  I had the same issue with men before wising up.




Umm my post was supposed to have roflmao emojis because this cracked me up, cordie! I didn't take notes to whoever gave emoji tips back in the thread cuz I thought I didn't have a problem. Halp!



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Interesting enough, you noticed the Queen but not the US president
> They both visited my school, at different times.
> 
> As for the perfumes, they survive time quite well if the packaging is not damaged. Of course, there is always a risk when you are buying. There are a few reputable sellers but even they sell on "no guaranty" terms.



Hmmm, I will have to dig up my old perfumes from my dark cool cupboard. Good to know I can still use them.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Here is a philosophical scarf question.  Posting this especially to those whose collections are trending in the direction of CSGMs
> 
> There are so many of the patterns that are grailish (for many) that have tricky unusual colorways:    ELEK,   Fleurs Dindiennes,  and LFASDV,  etc.    I think it is the unusual complexity that makes them so appealing and grail worthy.   But, it seems to me,  each colorway has one color that I put in the "avoid" category.   It may not even be much of that color, but that is where my eye always goes.  Assuming this is true of others.   Not assuming my "avoids" and others "avoids" are the same.   H just really pushes the boundaries on colors.   In fact, I remember someone putting on their lessons learned list to not buy scarves that you are trying to figure out how to hide the difficult spot before you buy.
> 
> Is it easier to work with the hated color spot in the CSGM format than the carre?  I am thinking that over my shoulders away from my face would be easier.   I don't look at the back of my hair so why would I look at the back of a shawl?   I could just "moon" the person behind me in the theatre with one ugly flower in FI or that weird checkered pattern in ELEK.    They will just have to avert their eyes.


I often try to pull certain colors from a scarf or shawl with the blouse/sweater/t-shirt I am wearing. I think you can minimize a less lovely color by emphasizing a better one.


----------



## FizzyWater

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dear lord now I have that to look forward to too?! [emoji33]



Getting old is for the birds.  Apparently earlobes grow, too!  I've got Buddha earlobes now.  Which, whatever, but it makes earrings sag and flip.  So I got new holes pierced about a half inch higher and one side ripped through to the lower hole.  Ugh - I'm letting everything heal up for a while, and maybe getting organized to look for a plastic surgeon - my general doctor just looked at me funny when I asked about stitching it up.


----------



## momasaurus

Very interested in Cordy's plastic surgery tales!!! Those of you who know me IRL have to weigh in this, please. Although my teeth are probably much worse an eyesore than my wrinkles, increasing jowls, and saggy eyelids. With these little Botox treatments you have no recovery/downtime where you look crappy?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Joannadyne said:


> Hmmm, I will have to dig up my old perfumes from my dark cool cupboard. Good to know I can still use them.



If they are still in their original packaging and unopened, this may be a treasure. Some old Guerlains, for example, sell for US$ 3k


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> Aren't you in CA?  That is were the really good plastic surgeons who could afford to live anywhere go.   When I lived in CA, I had three different dermatologists (different sub specialities) on speed dial.   The plethora of fabulous doctors in all fields who are up-to-date on cutting edge procedures is one of the few things I miss about CA (not saying I didn't love it when I lived there),    IMHO, minor maintenance along the way is the route to go rather than some huge procedure after a bunch of body parts have given up the ghost.
> 
> I always had a very cute little nose.   I don't look at myself in the mirror much, so stuff can change and I don't notice.  One day when I was about 55, I was picking up something off the floor in front of a full length mirror and caught a side glimpse of my nose.   Holy ****.   Where did that beak come from???   While I wasn't looking, my nose grew!   And no, I did not tell too many lies.  If anything, not enough.  Cartilage really does continue to grow.   Got a plastic referral from my botox nurse and got my nose trimmed back to its original dimensions.  It is about like getting the shrubs trimmed.  In CA it is no big deal.



Yes, what you say about CA sounds about right. My friends needs to have one of her breast implants replaced due to capsular contraction. Her doctor in Dallas said she would need to take both implants out and that, due to too little remaining breast tissue (she had had a double mastectomy), they couldn't be replaced. She got a second opinion from her LA doctor who said that was ridiculous. He said she just needed to find a plastic surgeon who specializes in this specific situation and that she'd find them in either LA or NY.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> Getting old is for the birds.  Apparently earlobes grow, too!  I've got Buddha earlobes now.  Which, whatever, but it makes earrings sag and flip.  So I got new holes pierced about a half inch higher and one side ripped through to the lower hole.  Ugh - I'm letting everything heal up for a while, and maybe getting organized to look for a plastic surgeon - my general doctor just looked at me funny when I asked about stitching it up.


Sorry to read all this, Fizzy. I have been thinking about this, because I had my ears pierced by friends in high school (a looooong time ago) with an ice cube and a pin. One hole has always been lower than the other and recently I've started thinking about correcting it. So if I get a new hole pierced it might all rip apart? GAAAHHH!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

FizzyWater said:


> Getting old is for the birds.  Apparently earlobes grow, too!  I've got Buddha earlobes now.  Which, whatever, but it makes earrings sag and flip.  So I got new holes pierced about a half inch higher and one side ripped through to the lower hole.  Ugh - I'm letting everything heal up for a while, and maybe getting organized to look for a plastic surgeon - my general doctor just looked at me funny when I asked about stitching it up.



Have a friend who had this done and she was pleased with the results.

I'm scared of needles and scalpels. But my one must did would do again is laser hair removal. A godsend !


----------



## Joannadyne

Ooh, I'm also interested in microblading my eyebrows! Has anyone had that done?


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Very interested in Cordy's plastic surgery tales!!! Those of you who know me IRL have to weigh in this, please. Although my teeth are probably much worse an eyesore than my wrinkles, increasing jowls, and saggy eyelids. *With these little Botox treatments you have no recovery/downtime where you look crappy*?



No down time.   You have tiny red needle marks that you have to look to see.   It has very minor pain at the treatment.   They put an ice cube or something on the spot to numb it.  It is about like a mosquito bite or a blood draw.

And the impact of the botox takes effect over time--about a week.   I just happen to be a fast responder.   You have to do your homework and find someone with good credentials/training and many years doing this kind of work.  Other wise you end up with the eyebrows at the hairline.   Botox is not a treatment to pick based on who has the lowest unit price.


----------



## Cordeliere

pigleto972001 said:


> Have a friend who had this done and she was pleased with the results.
> 
> I'm scared of needles and scalpels. *But my one must did would do again is laser hair removal*. A godsend !



+1


----------



## Angelian

Joannadyne said:


> Umm my post was supposed to have roflmao emojis because this cracked me up, cordie! I didn't take notes to whoever gave emoji tips back in the thread cuz I thought I didn't have a problem. Halp!



Here you go dear:


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Umm my post was supposed to have roflmao emojis because this cracked me up, cordie! I didn't take notes to whoever gave emoji tips back in the thread cuz I thought I didn't have a problem. Halp!



Message Angelian.  She is the queen of emojs and is so nice and helpful.

Edit:   See what I mean.


----------



## EmileH

Joanna your friend needs a new surgeon. That's crazy.

If my earlobes were the only thing to sag, as bad as that is, I would be relieved. [emoji23]

Laser hair removal yes. No brainier. It's fabulous. 

Botox: I do my forehead. I have had the same furrows there since birth. Truthfully. You can see them in my baby photos. You get what you pay for. I get invitations by fax once a week to go to Vegas for a weekend to learn to do them. Many people doing them have that kind of Minimal training and it shows. Go to a dermatologist or plastic surgeon who is specifically trained in doing it, is precise, takes notes, etc. mine takes two weeks to kick in.


----------



## Cordeliere

Angelian said:


> Here you go dear:



I think you should add the following as a signature:

Owner/manager of crash cart for dead emojis.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Joanna your friend needs a new surgeon. That's crazy.
> 
> If my earlobes were the only thing to sag, as bad as that is, I would be relieved. [emoji23]
> 
> Laser hair removal yes. No brainier. It's fabulous.
> 
> Botox: I do my forehead. I have had the same furrows there since birth. Truthfully. You can see them in my baby photos. You get what you pay for. I get invitations by fax once a week to go to Vegas for a weekend to learn to do them. Many people doing them have that kind of Minimal training and it shows. Go to a dermatologist or plastic surgeon who is specifically trained in doing it, is precise, takes notes, etc. mine takes two weeks to kick in.



I like well trained dermatology nurses.   I think botox is a little below the pay grade of a plastic surgeon.  I don't think their heart would be in it.


----------



## pigleto972001

I think many of them run a med spa and "sign off" on their workers doing it. I tossed around the idea of learning but again ... hate needles [emoji38]


----------



## Cordeliere

pigleto972001 said:


> I think many of them run a med spa and "sign off" on their workers doing it. I tossed around the idea of learning but again ... hate needles [emoji38]



I agree.   Not to push a point, but I think the person wielding the needle is the important thing.   That is why I like people who set up their own spa and it is their name and reputation that you can evaluate.  If you are going with the doctors name, the people doing the work can come and go and be of varying skill.


----------



## Genie27

Cordie your post about the smile - I'm so happy that you feel like yourself again. I know exactly what you mean but can't describe it as eloquently.


----------



## Genie27

True, just like seamstresses and micro blade wielders, you need a good hand and a good eye.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Cordeliere said:


> I like well trained dermatology nurses.   I think botox is a little below the pay grade of a plastic surgeon.  I don't think their heart would be in it.[/QUOTE
> agree! i did it for a time and we were more patient and in my opinion better at it than the docs


----------



## bobkat1991

eagle1002us said:


> All your outfits with coordinating bags are beautiful, as is your smile.
> You must have had fun putting these combos together.


Thank you eagle!  I think putting outfits together is great fun for ALL of us here, Don't you?



luckylove said:


> Wow... I can't believe how quickly this thread moves! Such a great idea, Cordeliere! BTW, the raisin bag you showed us at the beginning is such a beautiful and unique piece!  Bobcat, the story of your romance is really beautiful and heart warming. Thank you for sharing it with us. I hope everyone here has a great evening... Thank you all for putting smiles on my face today!


luckylove, I'm glad you enjoyed hearing about how my latest marriage began (and why I smile so big)!



Moirai said:


> No rush. Whenever you get the chance. I'm glad it worked out. It's a lovely necklace and I'm looking forward to seeing your pic.
> 
> 
> I have the same mentality of keeping work wardrobe separate from weekend wear so I don't feel like I'm always working
> 
> 
> Bobkat, you have a fabulous collection! Happy to be able to chat with you here. I especially love your Bolide. Is it raisin?


The bolide 37 is Marron Fonce, according to bababebi.



momasaurus said:


> Goodie! I look forward to chatting about MM leathers. As it turns out, I spent the day with 2 gals who have MM bags.
> @Cordeliere Just back from an all-day jaunt mostly away from electronics. I will post a pic of contrast lining soon, I promise!
> 
> 
> Do you mean really in the flesh? (Like let's have a meetup?) Or pix? Here is a dedicated picture thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...gs-reference-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love languages. You put it so well: "there is a beautiful specificity" about certain foreign words.
> 
> 
> You are hilarious
> 
> 
> I am really laughing over the not-quite-so-famous person wearing a disguise!!!
> 
> 
> Oooh la la, *bobkat*! You know I love those trims - and your scarf/shawls pairings are perfect. The ostrich is amazing!!
> And is that pico rouge tomate? Such a nice color for you!
> 
> 
> Hi there, katekluet! Glad you have joined our playground.


momasauras, the picotin is sanguine.



Vitamina H said:


> Good morning everyone! This thread is so much fun! So many special tPF members continue to pop in!
> 
> *Scarf1*, my 'blue buddy', hi there! I have 90% percent of my scarves still, but there were a few that I felt didn't and never did work well for me. In the early days of buying, I thought I needed to branch out a little and try adding an assortment of colors.This also came as bad, bad advice from a former SA. The 90cm silks that I don't have any longer had an ochre background or too much yellow-gold for me. I love the color, but found it didn't work if it was too close to my face. I also had a few duplicate 90's, gavs, and twillys (meaning some that I had 2-4 x's the same design in the same format) and decided to pick my favorites. I have learned, with a few exceptions, that there is usually one cw that really speaks the most to me and to be patient and wait for it. I bought a few 'filler' scarves while waiting for the cw I really wanted. I have all my CSGMs, moussies, and 140cm silks, so I think those must be my favorite formats. I have known for a long time that blue is a comfort color for me and I just like it! So bring on more and more blue!! Are you making adjustments too? Good for you on making such headway on your MIL's things. That is so hard.
> *Joannedyne*, I am so, so happy you came out of lurking! The Purseforum would not be the same without you! We are twins on your Under the Waves moussie and I am so happy! I saw your gorgy pics and thought, whew, glad I have that or I would be going nuts to find it. I think you should give us a make-up tutorial one of these days!!
> *Genie, *I love the Brazil MT too! I have yet to add this format, but now you have me thinking....a belt would be so practical and especially after the pic of Arabesque!
> *Kate, *hello there!! I hope your little fur babies are doing well! Mine will be 8 tomorrow and I am wondering where did the time go? I recently bought him a 'dog buggy' and he loves it!! We call it his little Pope Mobile!! ha! Love your Julia Childs siting. Your DH is awesome! I can only imagine your friend still thinking of that. I would too! I made her Dauphinois Gratin a short time back and wow! Sooo good! Do you have a favortie JC recipe? I would love to hear!
> *Moma, *thank you again! I am sending my email today and will PM you as well. So excited about this! woohoo!
> *Bobkat*,you have such a fabulous collection! Love them all on you and, like *Pigleto* said, you have the best accessory in your smile and warm personality that always comes through in your posts.
> *Capri, *please count me in for anticipating your Confetti necklace pics. I have the bracelet and keep thinking of the necklace too! I tried it and thought it was spectacular the way it picked up light. I like how light it is too. A big plus for a person who is sensitive to weight on the neck.
> 
> Ah, you all have the best celeb sitings! I once saw Klitschko (the boxer) and could only think about how big he is and how petite Hayden Panettiere is!


Vitamina H, thank you.



FizzyWater said:


> Oh dear, *bobkat*, may I use that as my signature?  I think I need that as a daily reminder.


Yes, you may use it (she said with a gracious incline of her head) 



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Many natural fragrance materials were banned or restricted by IFRA and were replaced by chemicals. Some materials are not available. Producers are reformulating their fragrances all the time to comply with new IFRA regulations.
> 
> If I remember it right, the recent change in the regulations was in 2008 and the manufacturers were given a few years to change their formulas, not necessary instantly. That's why, you favourite perfume which you bought last year, may be different from the one you are buying today.
> 
> Many have memories of "my mom's favourite perfume" or "my first perfume" from the 70s/80s/90s. To get that exact smell, you would need to go for vintage
> 
> My personal favourites are Mitsouko and Guet Apens. I like orientals and spicy.
> 
> Real perfumaniacs know which year was good or bad for this or that perfume, just like wine. I know that the price for Climat changes critically depending on the year, so you really need to know.   I am not that good.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Bobcat, I just saw your message about oak moss. Yes, definitely, this ban was the biggest bummer for the industry.
> 
> P.S. As for celebrities, I met Ronald Reagan when he was president, and the Queen of England


Sheikha Latifa, you know quite a bit about perfume, I see!


momasaurus said:


> So interesting about chemicals, etc. My first perfume was Joy, in the 1970s. I loved that. Then I liked l'heure bleu. Since then, not much scent because of the industry I'm in. I always liked buying perfume at duty-free, but rarely wore. LOL.
> Buying vintage perfumes - don't the scents alter over time in the bottle, depending on how they are stored? Do people buy and collect vintage perfumes?


momasauras, some scents DO alter...some for the better (get stronger), and some for the worse.  Buying them can be a cr@pshoot.



Joannadyne said:


> Very interesting about perfume! So tell me, I thought perfume went bad after many years. But you and bobkat talk about vintage perfumes. Is my understanding false?
> 
> Also, you cannot say, "I met the Queen of England" and leave us hanging like that! You must tell us the story!!! [emoji12]


Joannadyne, keeping the scents away from light and heat gives your best chance of preserving them well.  I have an 18 bottle wine refrigerator as my perfume closet.  A vintage perfume, well preserved, in original formula is a true thing of beauty and a feast for the nose!  A very sensuous experience.  And Hermes collectors all have at least *some* sensuous qualities, yes?


----------



## bobkat1991

Chatsters.....I have a complaint.  And a question.

My complaint is about black.  Below is, perhaps not the best illustration, but it will do.
Look at the top and skirt.  Both black.  But NOT the same color!!   My question:  do I have to only wear dresses to have matching black head to toe?  Sounds like a first world problem - but it bothers me.


----------



## Genie27

Black =/= black =/= black. I have the same problem with navy and white. Greys and creams seem to be easier to mix as it can look intentional


----------



## pigleto972001

The top looks navy in the pic. Are they by the same company? Sometimes you have to buy the same company to get the same black color. Otherwise there's a lot of variation. I think it looks fine. It works w your bag ! Maybe the bag is making the top look more blue [emoji848]


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> @Cordeliere: here is one of my Marco Massaccesi bags: grey leather with fuchsia lining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804501



I almost missed this pic.   I was just looking back for something else and spotted it.   And I thought I was reading every post.

Moma I love that color combination.  There was a thread a number of years ago about bags with contrast interiors.   The bag that stole my heart was ardoise with a fushia interior.   Basically the same as yours.   So I say , well chosen.  

I can't imagine any scenario in which I would be able to get Hermes in that combo.   I had been thinking of getting a black diorissimo with the deep pink interior to have that experience.   Good to know there is another route for me to get to a fuchsia interior.


----------



## Pirula

bobkat1991 said:


> Chatsters.....I have a complaint.  And a question.
> 
> My complaint is about black.  Below is, perhaps not the best illustration, but it will do.
> Look at the top and skirt.  Both black.  But NOT the same color!!   My question:  do I have to only wear dresses to have matching black head to toe?  Sounds like a first world problem - but it bothers me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804868



For some reason ( at least in my world) white on white works, irrespective of shades.  But black on black rarely works!  I share your grrrrrrr dearest bobkat!

Back on the road today.  As in running.  Air where I was the past year was so nasty it was healthier NOT to run.  Back to square one, but that's okay.  I'm no  Olympian.  Thank you Jeff Galloway!


----------



## Genie27

Colours can also 'take' differently on different fabric, so to get an exact match you would have to get the top and bottom made of the same fabric.

If you knit or crochet, then you will find that different die lots of the same colour can also vary significantly.

And let's not even talk about colour consistency  in print.


----------



## Cordeliere

bobkat1991 said:


> Chatsters.....I have a complaint.  And a question.
> 
> My complaint is about black.  Below is, perhaps not the best illustration, but it will do.
> Look at the top and skirt.  Both black.  But NOT the same color!!   My question:  do I have to only wear dresses to have matching black head to toe?  Sounds like a first world problem - but it bothers me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804868



I know what you mean.  Unless it is by the same company it never matches.   It sort of doesn't matter what other people think.   1/3 will love the variation, 1/3 will be grossed out, and 1/3 won't notice.   Since it bothers you, why don't you select shades that are further apart so it looks intentional.   And have more that 2 shades at a time so it looks like you are going for a tonal effect.   I love looks with different shades of the same color.   

This LFASDV was posted on SOTD recently.  I don't remember who it is.   I think it illustrates the elegance of similar but different colors when combined.


----------



## Genie27

It's already getting cooler here and I will shortly need to switch to long pants until it's consistently cool and tights become an option. Until then, this jacket is perfect. I keep reaching for it even when I have others that could work. It's so comfortable - as easy as wearing a tshirt - I may be seriously addicted to Chanel jackets.  I'm not wearing a romper, although it looks a bit like one. It is two different but very close shades of black on the top and bottom but the photo doesn't show that. 

Any suggestions for a belt? Does it need one? What kind?


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> It's already getting cooler here and I will shortly need to switch to long pants until it's consistently cool and tights become an option. Until then, this jacket is perfect. I keep reaching for it even when I have others that could work. It's so comfortable - as easy as wearing a tshirt - I may be seriously addicted to Chanel jackets.  I'm not wearing a romper, although it looks a bit like one. It is two different but very close shades of black on the top and bottom but the photo doesn't show that.
> 
> Any suggestions for a belt? Does it need one? What kind?



What a great jacket!   No opinion on belt.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> It's already getting cooler here and I will shortly need to switch to long pants until it's consistently cool and tights become an option. Until then, this jacket is perfect. I keep reaching for it even when I have others that could work. It's so comfortable - as easy as wearing a tshirt - I may be seriously addicted to Chanel jackets.  I'm not wearing a romper, although it looks a bit like one. It is two different but very close shades of black on the top and bottom but the photo doesn't show that.
> 
> Any suggestions for a belt? Does it need one? What kind?



Great outfit wouldn't add a belt.


----------



## Joannadyne

bobkat1991 said:


> Chatsters.....I have a complaint.  And a question.
> 
> My complaint is about black.  Below is, perhaps not the best illustration, but it will do.
> Look at the top and skirt.  Both black.  But NOT the same color!!   My question:  do I have to only wear dresses to have matching black head to toe?  Sounds like a first world problem - but it bothers me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804868



Bobkat, I have the same problem! A couple of years ago, I bought a cute black St John jacket. I figured I could match it with any number of bLack slacks. Sadly, that was not the case. I think I've only worn it once. I went back to find a matching bottom but they don't match!!!! It was the weirdest thing.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Any suggestions for a belt? Does it need one? What kind?



Have given more thought to your question.   If you had a belt that was visible, it would IMHO create an impression of too much going on in the outfit.   It would emphasize the horizontal line and break up the strong vertical line that makes the outfit so appealing.   The only belt that I think would work would be with the top tucked in and in belt loops on the shorts.   What would the point of doing that be?  It would be an addition that does not add to the appeal.    

What are the current temps where you are?  I love outfits in the jacket and shorts formula.   It was 88 here.


----------



## thegriswolds

Yay, I found this thread!  I looked at the cafe thread for the first time in ages and wondered where everyone was.  

I find that it doesn't bother me if my black items don't match exactly as long as the effect isn't to make one of the pieces look faded.  I got used to the look just like I got used to navy and black together (love!).  I do think it helps if the black pieces have different textures.

Pirula I have basically had to start over on running too with my recent back problems.  Sigh.  Finally I got permission this week to ramp up to 2.5 mile runs.  I got new running shoes just to be extra safe   At least we had gorgeous weather today.


----------



## Genie27

It ranged from 65-75 today so a bit cool for August. We are usually in the 78-82 range for daytime. 

Good way of describing why a belt wouldn't work. The top is tucked in as I like that look with higher waisted pants. I have a chain belt I've worn with this pair of shorts. It works if the jacket is simple and only with a short simple necklace


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great outfit wouldn't add a belt.



+1


----------



## Cordeliere

thegriswolds said:


> Yay, I found this thread!  I looked at the cafe thread for the first time in ages and wondered where everyone was.
> 
> I find that it doesn't bother me if my black items don't match exactly as long as the effect isn't to make one of the pieces look faded.  I got used to the look just like I got used to navy and black together (love!).  I do think it helps if the black pieces have different textures.
> 
> Pirula I have basically had to start over on running too with my recent back problems.  Sigh.  Finally I got permission this week to ramp up to 2.5 mile runs.  I got new running shoes just to be extra safe   At least we had gorgeous weather today.



Yay for us that you found us.    I worry about someone wondering where everyone went and not being able to find us.   How did you locate us?

How long have you been running?   What kind of surface do you run on.   How did you get started as in what distance did you start with?


----------



## Pirula

thegriswolds said:


> Yay, I found this thread!  I looked at the cafe thread for the first time in ages and wondered where everyone was.
> 
> I find that it doesn't bother me if my black items don't match exactly as long as the effect isn't to make one of the pieces look faded.  I got used to the look just like I got used to navy and black together (love!).  I do think it helps if the black pieces have different textures.
> 
> Pirula I have basically had to start over on running too with my recent back problems.  Sigh.  Finally I got permission this week to ramp up to 2.5 mile runs.  I got new running shoes just to be extra safe   At least we had gorgeous weather today.



Yay!  Go you!   Actually, new shoes is a great idea.   Beautiful weather I agree.  Take it easy!


----------



## bobkat1991

pigleto972001 said:


> The top looks navy in the pic. Are they by the same company? Sometimes you have to buy the same company to get the same black color. Otherwise there's a lot of variation. I think it looks fine. It works w your bag ! Maybe the bag is making the top look more blue [emoji848]





Pirula said:


> For some reason ( at least in my world) white on white works, irrespective of shades.  But black on black rarely works!  I share your grrrrrrr dearest bobkat!
> 
> Back on the road today.  As in running.  Air where I was the past year was so nasty it was healthier NOT to run.  Back to square one, but that's okay.  I'm no  Olympian.  Thank you Jeff Galloway!





Genie27 said:


> Colours can also 'take' differently on different fabric, so to get an exact match you would have to get the top and bottom made of the same fabric.
> 
> If you knit or crochet, then you will find that different die lots of the same colour can also vary significantly.
> 
> And let's not even talk about colour consistency  in print.





Cordeliere said:


> I know what you mean.  Unless it is by the same company it never matches.   It sort of doesn't matter what other people think.   1/3 will love the variation, 1/3 will be grossed out, and 1/3 won't notice.   Since it bothers you, why don't you select shades that are further apart so it looks intentional.   And have more that 2 shades at a time so it looks like you are going for a tonal effect.   I love looks with different shades of the same color.
> 
> This LFASDV was posted on SOTD recently.  I don't remember who it is.   I think it illustrates the elegance of similar but different colors when combined.
> View attachment 3804904





Joannadyne said:


> Bobkat, I have the same problem! A couple of years ago, I bought a cute black St John jacket. I figured I could match it with any number of bLack slacks. Sadly, that was not the case. I think I've only worn it once. I went back to find a matching bottom but they don't match!!!! It was the weirdest thing.





thegriswolds said:


> Yay, I found this thread!  I looked at the cafe thread for the first time in ages and wondered where everyone was.
> 
> I find that it doesn't bother me if my black items don't match exactly as long as the effect isn't to make one of the pieces look faded.  I got used to the look just like I got used to navy and black together (love!).  I do think it helps if the black pieces have different textures.
> 
> Pirula I have basically had to start over on running too with my recent back problems.  Sigh.  Finally I got permission this week to ramp up to 2.5 mile runs.  I got new running shoes just to be extra safe   At least we had gorgeous weather today.


*Dear all.....it is oddly comforting to know that I am not alone!  Navy and I do NOT get along, so that tee I am wearing is black.  The bag may be tricking the eye into thinking it navy.  Great suggestions about getting my blacks from the same company or at least same fabric!  Different textures may also work.*


----------



## EmileH

I agree. I'm trying to just ignore if blacks don't exactly match. Thegriswolds you hit the nail on the head once again, as long as it doesn't make one piece look faded. I'm sorry to hear about your back problems. Feel better soon. 

I hope your second day at work was great Pirula.


----------



## thegriswolds

Cordeliere said:


> Yay for us that you found us.    I worry about someone wondering where everyone went and not being able to find us.   How did you locate us?
> 
> How long have you been running?   What kind of surface do you run on.   How did you get started as in what distance did you start with?



I wander into the wardrobe threads every so often (I am considering joining the Shopping Your Closet thread next year, but I have to get all my shopping done first so that I don't have any holes in my wardrobe!  It's bad logic, I know; it's like when I overeat on a weekend in anticipation of starting a diet on Monday).  Anyway I noticed the new thread and it seems great!  Cool mix of fashion and interesting general chat topics.

Not to be too boring but I picked up running in my 30's.  (I'm 51 now).  I started with a walking/running combo doing about 30 minutes at a time total and gradually increasing the running increments.   Due to my knock knees I am injury prone and  so I still find that mixing in a little bit of walking helps me.  I do 6 minutes running and 1 minute walking. Over the years I have ranged from a few times a week, a few miles at a time, up to 1/2 marathons.  Mostly I do street running, but recently have grown to love a trail right near my house that runs through the woods and out to the Potomac.  Really I should look for a form of exercise that isn't affected by my stupid knock knees. But I love that it gets me outside and when I am consistent about it, I feel really good.  And it's so easy just to put on your shoes and go.


----------



## thegriswolds

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I agree. I'm trying to just ignore if blacks don't exactly match. Thegriswolds you hit the nail on the head once again, as long as it doesn't make one piece look faded. I'm sorry to hear about your back problems. Feel better soon.
> 
> I hope your second day at work was great Pirula.



Thanks PBP!  I've been going to a chiropractor and it has been helping.  Apparently I have arthritis in my back and when I let my muscles get too tight and don't stretch, the whole thing turns into a big knotty mess.  Anyway it's getting much better.  Don't know how all this can be happening when in my head I'm still 30!  So annoying.


----------



## Pirula

thegriswolds said:


> I wander into the wardrobe threads every so often (I am considering joining the Shopping Your Closet thread next year, but I have to get all my shopping done first so that I don't have any holes in my wardrobe!  It's bad logic, I know; it's like when I overeat on a weekend in anticipation of starting a diet on Monday).  Anyway I noticed the new thread and it seems great!  Cool mix of fashion and interesting general chat topics.
> 
> Not to be too boring but I picked up running in my 30's.  (I'm 51 now).  I started with a walking/running combo doing about 30 minutes at a time total and gradually increasing the running increments.   Due to my knock knees I am injury prone and  so I still find that mixing in a little bit of walking helps me.  I do 6 minutes running and 1 minute walking. Over the years I have ranged from a few times a week, a few miles at a time, up to 1/2 marathons.  Mostly I do street running, but recently have grown to love a trail right near my house that runs through the woods and out to the Potomac.  Really I should look for a form of exercise that isn't affected by my stupid knock knees. But I love that it gets me outside and when I am consistent about it, I feel really good.  And it's so easy just to put on your shoes and go.



I would add to your last line "anywhere in the world."  Taking the shoes to Paris in October now that I'm back on the wagon.  [emoji125]‍♀️


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Just popping in for a quick sec to say hi! Actually, I'm here procrastinating. I'm still at the office, needing to pound away at the keyboard, but I have writer's block. There's nothing scarier than a blank page that needs filling! (Except when you can write about scarves, heh heh.)


You said it (about the blank page).  It is amazing to me that it can take so long to get started writing and then, finally, the text zips along.  I attribute a lot of power to the subconscious.  IMHO, getting away from something written, even just overnight or for a day or two, really helps gain momentum.  But like you suggest, Joanna, there's a lot of spinning wheels that goes on in the beginning, that is, it's really really hard to get started.  I think that staring at a blank page is unfortunately an integral part of good writing.


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> You said it (about the blank page).  It is amazing to me that it can take so long to get started writing and then, finally, the text zips along.  I attribute a lot of power to the subconscious.  IMHO, getting away from something written, even just overnight or for a day or two, really helps gain momentum.  But like you suggest, Joanna, there's a lot of spinning wheels that goes on in the beginning, that is, it's really really hard to get started.  I think that staring at a blank page is unfortunately an integral part of good writing.



Agreed! There is nothing more daunting than staring at a blank page knowing that you have to write something, anything. Especially when there's a deadline looming.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Chatsters.    I experienced a miracle yesterday and I want to share!    I got rid is RBF!!!   (the much hated resting ***** face.)  For me, it really is a miracle.    Here is the deal.
> 
> I had let my forehead botox go about 4 years ago.   The last year I was in CA, I was too busy.   In FL, I didn't have anyone I trusted and didn't have the time or money.   So now that we are out of the capital expenditure squeeze,  I have been throwing money at my appearance.
> 
> Last week I got my forehead done.   I really, really liked the woman.  Besides finding her to highly competent, I liked her so much that I wish she was not a vendor so she could become my new bestie.    Yesterday I went for my recheck.
> 
> A little bit about relevant intervening events.   My gay guy hairdresser is a stitch.   At my last cut, he was teasing his salonmate about her fresh botox treatment that had put her eyebrows up at her hairline.   Yikes.    He was also telling me about her prior treatment of her mouth.  It looked great when she wasn't talking but when she smiled, she looked like she had had a stroke.   Double yikes and horror .   As horrifying as that was, the 3 of us were laughing so hard, I nearly fell out of the chair, and of course I had to tell DH about that.   With this background (improvement is possible but so are disasters), DH suggested I ask my new botox lady about doing my mouth.
> 
> Up until I dropped the ball on self maintenance about 4 years, I worked very hard to stay looking like myself rather than changing into someone else.   One of the things that bothered me about aging was that the my mouth started settling into an uncontrollable soft frown.   I was not unhappy  and worked at smiling, but hey, it was work to fight a frown that wanted to have its way with me.   And seriously, who wants to work at smiling?  My mother had gone the same route, and by the time of her death, she looked like Kayne West when her face was resting.   At her funeral, her mouth looked like a croquet wicket, which was so not who she was.   I was NOT looking forward to that and could see that I was on that road.
> 
> Yesterday at my botox re-check,  I causally asked her about mouth botox as an afterthought.   With a minimal assessment of my mouth muscles, she said she could help a little.   There are muscles that run from the corner of your mouth down to you jawbone.   She put a little botox on each side in those muscles down near the bone.   It was amazing.  Within hours I could see the difference.  Botox isn't suppose to have an effect for 7-10 days, but my body reacts to everything very quickly.   Now that those muscles have relaxed a bit,  my mouth goes straight across with my old upturn at the corners.   My mouth is now resting in a faint smile instead of a faint frown!!!!
> 
> The best thing is the feedback loop between my face muscles and my brain.  For the last 5-7 years, my internal sense of my face has not felt the same as it did for the majority of my life.  I just attributed it to having more fat in my face, gravity, and getting old.   After the botox, my face felt like its old self.  And my brain thinks I am happier/more cheerful.   Unconsciously, my brain says "smile on face noted.   things must be good."
> 
> For me this is truly a miracle.   I got myself back.  I can tear my membership in the Kanye West RBF club.   I am free.  That really puts a smile on my face.



Wow Corde!!! Good for you!!! And you being captain of the new fun chat thread would make you smile more!   Yes we all enjoy this new thread.  [emoji106][emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Pirula said:


> Nice!  Is it face or body creme?  I'm very satisfied with the Environ face regimen I've been on for about three years now, but am always on the lookout for a rich body creme.  Dry skin sucks.



It's face cream. [emoji846]


----------



## cremel

Nicole!!! I am drooling over your collection of shoes!!!! Beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing. I had to go back 20+ pages to view them. [emoji1]


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> So interesting about chemicals, etc. My first perfume was Joy, in the 1970s. I loved that. Then I liked l'heure bleu. Since then, not much scent because of the industry I'm in. I always liked buying perfume at duty-free, but rarely wore. LOL.
> Buying vintage perfumes - don't the scents alter over time in the bottle, depending on how they are stored? Do people buy and collect vintage perfumes?


I love the scent of lavender.  Have been able to find it in Guerlain Aqua Allegoria.   I understood it was discontinued (not sure if I'm right or wrong about that).  Got some on the web from a reseller.   Initially the scent is a pungent lavender, just wonderful, but the scent doesn't seem to last very long, which I attribute to the fact I'm buying a discontinued product.   
I have tried English lavender, all sorts of lavender scents and they are too sweet compared with Aqua Allegoria.   I find such scents in the drugstore.  I do not know of a fine perfume with a strong lavender scent.  If anyone knows of any, please tell me.



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Interesting enough, you noticed the Queen but not the US president
> They both visited my school, at different times.
> 
> As for the perfumes, they survive time quite well if the packaging is not damaged. Of course, there is always a risk when you are buying. There are a few reputable sellers but even they sell on "no guaranty" terms.


Many people liked Pres. Reagan.  He had a definite point of view, an approachable manner, he'd been on tv and in the public eye for a long time.   The Queen is deliberately low key but aloof, plus she's royalty!!!!!  She's exotic. How many people do you know that have met her?  Not that many in the US of A.



momasaurus said:


> Very interested in Cordy's plastic surgery tales!!! Those of you who know me IRL have to weigh in this, please. Although my teeth are probably much worse an eyesore than my wrinkles, increasing jowls, and saggy eyelids. With these little Botox treatments you have no recovery/downtime where you look crappy?


For migraines and this is just my experience and may have no relevance to anyone else, it didn't work after a while.



cafecreme15 said:


> Agreed! There is nothing more daunting than staring at a blank page knowing that you have to write something, anything. Especially when there's a deadline looming.


Deadlines.   Ugh.  The only thing that offsets the power of a deadline to ruin a person's day is a word limit.   On a short piece, a short article, once a certain number of words are written, it's like, yay!  The first 1K words are the worst, the 2K words are ever so much easier to come up with.


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> Deadlines.   Ugh.  The only thing that offsets the power of a deadline to ruin a person's day is a word limit.   On a short piece, a short article, once a certain number of words are written, it's like, yay!  The first 1K words are the worst, the 2K words are ever so much easier to come up with.



Conversely, absurdly short word limits complicate everything. I remember in college I once got an assignment of writing an essay of 500 words for which the topic was essentially "solve all the problems of the US education system." I remember thinking to myself that if the problems could be solved in 500 words written by a college freshman, then surely someone would have done it already. My professor did not like that I pointed this out.


----------



## Cordeliere

thegriswolds said:


> I do 6 minutes running and 1 minute walking. Over the years I have ranged from a few times a week, a few miles at a time, up to 1/2 marathons.



What a great idea. Mixing walking and running and basing the mix on time and not distance.  

I have a neighbor who was a professional athlete.   She got me walking 2 miles with her and her puppy in the morning.   Then it got too friggin hot.   But I do want start again.   Running seems so efficient time wise.   More exercise in the same time.   But I have bad tendons and ligaments and I am afraid of stressing them.  I fantasize about running on the beach which is only about 5 minutes away.  But the optimal word in that sentence is fantasize.


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Nicole!!! I am drooling over your collection of shoes!!!! Beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing. I had to go back 20+ pages to view them. [emoji1]



I don't know about you, but when I comment on something that was more than 5 pages ago, I wonder if the person will even see it, even if the 5 pages ago was only yesterday.   I also wonder what I haven't replied to that I should.   I think it is time for me to turn the quote notification back on.  

I have talked with other people and found out that I am not the only person who pouts when my posts are not replied to (haha).  I don't want to make anyone else pout.  No one should feel ignored here.  But it is challenging given how fast this thread is moving.   I am expecting it to slow down a little soon.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I love the scent of lavender.  .



Have you ever grown lavender?  It is one of the easiest plants on earth to grow.  You could fill your house with fresh lavender and pretend that you live in the south of France.


----------



## FizzyWater

bobkat1991 said:


> Yes, you may use it (she said with a gracious incline of her head)



Yay!  



bobkat1991 said:


> *Dear all.....it is oddly comforting to know that I am not alone!  Navy and I do NOT get along, so that tee I am wearing is black.  The bag may be tricking the eye into thinking it navy.  Great suggestions about getting my blacks from the same company or at least same fabric!  Different textures may also work.*



Funny, on my monitor your shirt read as black and the pants as brown.  (I should really calibrate my monitor, especially if I'm buying scarves online...)  

I avoid navy too (despite YEARS of my mother telling me it should be my neutral - now it's just pure stubbornness) because I see clashes in navy even worse than black.  And I love grey but that's sooo hard to match, or to meet my platonic ideal.

Speaking of grey, My SA at Longchamps ordered a bag for me she swore was grey, and when I came in it was... brown.  (Pebble Pliage Cuir S)  I mean, a nice cool greyish brown, but not grey.  I ended up buying it anyway, partly out of guilt that she'd been holding it for a while.  The next day, I got my nails done, picked out a true grey and the nail tech insisted that this color was better:  




I was carrying a totally different bag, that was a true grey.  I think the universe was trying to tell me something, but I don't know what.  Brown is the future?

(Yes, I'm getting my nails done tomorrow - it's been forever.)

Also, am I the only one for whom grey is a dark charcoal color and gray is a light 80s-business-skirtsuit color?  I even pronounce them slightly differently.


----------



## Cordeliere

FizzyWater said:


> Yay!
> 
> (I should really calibrate my monitor, especially if I'm buying scarves online...)
> 
> The next day, I got my nails done, picked out a true grey and the nail tech insisted that this color was better:
> 
> View attachment 3805319
> 
> I think the universe was trying to tell me something, but I don't know what.  Brown is the future?
> 
> Also, am I the only one for whom grey is a dark charcoal color and gray is a light 80s-business-skirtsuit color?  I even pronounce them slightly differently.



I really like the polish and bag color together.   Gray/grey has so much variation in the warm to cool spectrum and the intensity spectrum.   Small differences make big impacts on my emotion reaction.  

I think the universe is trying to tell you to embrace a new color that is neither grey or gray or brown but is somewhere in-between.  And what ever you do, don't call it brown, because you won't like it a much.  Treat this a mind stretching.  

Is there a way to calibrate monitor colors to a known standard?


----------



## Genie27

It's the age old question, isn't it?: etoupe or etain?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

eagle1002us said:


> Many people liked Pres. Reagan.  He had a definite point of view, an approachable manner, he'd been on tv and in the public eye for a long time.   The Queen is deliberately low key but aloof, plus she's royalty!!!!!  She's exotic. How many people do you know that have met her?  Not that many in the US of A.



I'm neither in the US of A nor in the UK
You know how during official visits they are taken to meet "local children"? I was one of those "local children" 

About beauty treatments. Botox does not work on me, I tried both Botox and Disport, 4 doctors in 3 countries. Nothing. Turned out I have immunity to botulinum. I did some research looking for alternatives. There is Frotox when they "freeze" the muscles but it is hard to find because Botox is so popular and satisfies most. At the moment, I just have those forehead wrinkles filled with fillers.
For the neck, I had threads done.
For the jaw line and eyes, I like Ultherapy. It is pricey but really works.
Also, radiesse injections help to improve the face contour.
As for laser, hair removal of course, face peeling to remove sun spots and minor wrinkles and laser tightening on the arms and face. Honestly, I did not see the results of the tightening, but I rarely see. 
Oh, and I also had abdominoplasty. 
And a full smile makeover
And laser eye surgery
And have nail and hair extensions

But I don't use makeup because I prefer natural beauty


----------



## FizzyWater

Sheikha Latifa said:


> But I don't use makeup because I prefer natural beauty


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You make perfect sense.... which is very rare in today's world. [emoji23]


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Genie27 said:


> Ok, style question - I have a couple of navy dresses that could use a maxi twilly as a belt. And I need one of that format (old length) so I am considering one of these:
> 
> Any thoughts on how they wear? I have a preference of one over the other, and also, one of these two is not in my ideal CW for that pattern. The picture of the CenC doesn't do the actual scarf justice. Would one look more modern than the other? Edgy? Frumpy?
> 
> I would also wear it other than a belt.


My preference would be the first one as it isn't so "stripey". 
The stripes may not be flattering as a belt?
I may be horribly wrong here and would be happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> In about 1992, DH and I took a vacation to Spain, and on our trip home, we had a layover in Heathrow.  A woman with a cockney accent approached us and said something.   DH & I got wide eyed and gave each other the WTF look with the secondary look that communicated "I didn't understand a word of it--did you?"   So then we asked her to repeat what she had said.   The second time, I got it, but DH didn't.  After the 3rd time, I interpret for him.   (Amusing to me, interpreting English to English).
> 
> She was handing us literature and said "Take a ponder on this."    That phrase has become part of the culture of our marriage.   When I want to think about something for a little while before making a decision, I say:  "I am going to take a ponder on it."
> 
> So please use your phrases and if we  don't get it, we will ask.   It may enrich or lives.


Thanks Cordie, I will phrase away, us English are know for mad eccentricasies so I may get away with it.....
Good story and sweet that you have such nice memories remembered by the phrase.
So is "pondering" not a US word?
It is quite a normal word for us here.
Lucky your Cockney lady was not using "rhyming slang". That would have really confused you.
Especially as the rhyming slang is often shortened to the first word only which really throws you off the scent of what they are talking about.
I think it is dying out over here now but was very common traditionally.
I am not bad at Cockney rhyming slang should anyone need explanation


----------



## momasaurus

@Pocketbook Pup : here are the pinks from Instagrammer a_c_fleurdelys: her pix are pretty clothes and nice architecture. She seems to travel a lot. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




She had a pink day that just made me smile!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Lovely thread, ladies. Spent some entertaining hours reading.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cafecreme15 said:


> My wardrobe (and my life in general I suppose, because what is a wardrobe if not a reflection of your life?) is in transition stage at the moment. I'm finishing up law school and being a full-time student and transitioning to working full time within the next year. So I kind of have two parallel wardrobes going on at the moment - my casual school wardrobe and my budding work wardrobe. Essentially, I have two full sets of clothes, which will be way, way too many casual clothes once I am working full time forever. So I am in this weird position of still needing casual clothes full time while finishing school, but not needing to expand this wardrobe anymore in the next year. In fact, I need to pare down casual clothes A LOT, and will be doing a wardrobe purge shortly.
> 
> When I am out and about off duty, I prefer having an elevated casual look. In the fall this usually takes the form of jeans and a blazer. For work, I like to be able to wear that same blazer with a skirt or trousers.
> 
> Interesting to know that shoulders in Smythe jackets are not as strong as in Balmain. My shoulders are my broadest part, especially compared to my small waist, so I don't like to emphasize them, lest I look like a linebacker.
> 
> Totally agree with you on the maximum wear point. If I am going to spend a lot of money on my clothes, I need them to work in multiple situations. If I want something for a very specific purpose (like a particular trendy sweater), then I buy it from somewhere like Banana Republic or Loft, because I refuse to spend a lot of money on such things.
> 
> 
> 
> How much are Balmain jackets in your neck of the woods (UK?) compared to continental Europe?


Exciting times for you CC, your off duty wardrobe sounds perfect.
I am guessing your work wardrobe will need to be quite formal, I presume that in the US that requirement is still present and it hasn't reduced to more casual office wear.
I have just checked NAP and Balmain jackets are listed as £1,425 for the wool version. The leather is £2,390 which actually sounds like a much better buy to me.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

pigleto972001 said:


> Ha! Sorry for the digression. Def not the top gear one. He's a bit younger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803543
> View attachment 3803544


Ok, thanks for the pics, definitely not the TG CE!


----------



## cafecreme15

CapriTrotteur said:


> Exciting times for you CC, your off duty wardrobe sounds perfect.
> I am guessing your work wardrobe will need to be quite formal, I presume that in the US that requirement is still present and it hasn't reduced to more casual office wear.
> I have just checked NAP and Balmain jackets are listed as £1,425 for the wool version. The leather is £2,390 which actually sounds like a much better buy to me.



In my field specifically things are still quite formal, although most firms made the switch from business formal (suits every day) to business casual, my office being one of them. I have friends in other industries who literally wear jeans and tshirts or jeans and a sweater to work every day, and that is totally acceptable in their offices. 

And that is a very good deal, considering the pound has been down the last year.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Have you ever grown lavender?  It is one of the easiest plants on earth to grow.  You could fill your house with fresh lavender and pretend that you live in the south of France.


Do house plants get bugs?  That's what stops me growing anything.


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> Thanks Cordie, I will phrase away, us English are know for mad eccentricasies so I may get away with it.....
> Good story and sweet that you have such nice memories remembered by the phrase.
> So is "pondering" not a US word?
> It is quite a normal word for us here.
> Lucky your Cockney lady was not using "rhyming slang". That would have really confused you.
> Especially as the rhyming slang is often shortened to the first word only which really throws you off the scent of what they are talking about.
> I think it is dying out over here now but was very common traditionally.
> I am not bad at Cockney rhyming slang should anyone need explanation


I learned a phrase I kept when we were in London.  I asked about seeing some stuff from a  specific and quite well known British jeweler who had a style that gained traction in the 60s, a molten look, with stones that looked like icicles or tiny boulders, very naturalistic but at the same time abstract.  I was hoping to just look at the things from this jeweler b/c I admire them.  The antique dealer didn't have his stuff and -- as people in selling often do when confronted with competing goods  -- dismissed this jeweler, in this case by saying his work was "pig ugly."  
So, now I go around and call everything "pig ugly."   Pig ugly was my biggest "souvenir" from our trip.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Genie27 said:


> It's already getting cooler here and I will shortly need to switch to long pants until it's consistently cool and tights become an option. Until then, this jacket is perfect. I keep reaching for it even when I have others that could work. It's so comfortable - as easy as wearing a tshirt - I may be seriously addicted to Chanel jackets.  I'm not wearing a romper, although it looks a bit like one. It is two different but very close shades of black on the top and bottom but the photo doesn't show that.
> 
> Any suggestions for a belt? Does it need one? What kind?


Fantastic outfit, don't wear a belt. My rule is: belt or necklace, but don't wear both at once. You have a beautiful necklace, a belt would detract from it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I'm neither in the US of A nor in the UK
> You know how during official visits they are taken to meet "local children"? I was one of those "local children"
> 
> About beauty treatments. Botox does not work on me, I tried both Botox and Disport, 4 doctors in 3 countries. Nothing. Turned out I have immunity to botulinum. I did some research looking for alternatives. There is Frotox when they "freeze" the muscles but it is hard to find because Botox is so popular and satisfies most. At the moment, I just have those forehead wrinkles filled with fillers.
> For the neck, I had threads done.
> For the jaw line and eyes, I like Ultherapy. It is pricey but really works.
> Also, radiesse injections help to improve the face contour.
> As for laser, hair removal of course, face peeling to remove sun spots and minor wrinkles and laser tightening on the arms and face. Honestly, I did not see the results of the tightening, but I rarely see.
> Oh, and I also had abdominoplasty.
> And a full smile makeover
> And laser eye surgery
> And have nail and hair extensions
> 
> But I don't use makeup because I prefer natural beauty



Well, Local Child, you really beat the odds in meeting the leaders of not one, but two, world powers.

You know about all kinds of thing I don't.   What is Ultherapy?   What is a full smile makeover?



Ludmilla said:


> Lovely thread, ladies. Spent some entertaining hours reading.



Welcome.



CapriTrotteur said:


> So is "pondering" not a US word?



It was the sentence construction.   We would use the word in a sentence like this:   I pondered the events that had just happened (or my choices).    In this case, it was using ponder as a synonym for "look" (as in take a look at this).   Even if it meant as consider, or reflect on,  we would never combine the word "take" with it.



eagle1002us said:


> I learned a phrase I kept when we were in London.  I asked about seeing some stuff from a  specific and quite well known British jeweler who had a style that gained traction in the 60s, a molten look, with stones that looked like icicles or tiny boulders, very naturalistic but at the same time abstract.  I was hoping to just look at the things from this jeweler b/c I admire them.  The antique dealer didn't have his stuff and -- as people in selling often do when confronted with competing goods  -- dismissed this jeweler, in this case by saying his work was "pig ugly."
> So, now I go around and call everything "pig ugly."   Pig ugly was my biggest "souvenir" from our trip.



Probably because they don't have coyotes in the UK as in "coyote ugly"?



eagle1002us said:


> Do house plants get bugs?  That's what stops me growing anything.



Lavender needs sun, so it would not work as a house plant.   Bugs tend to avoid highly fragrant plants, so I doubt it would get anything if you tried it outside.


----------



## bobkat1991

eagle1002us said:


> I love the scent of lavender.  Have been able to find it in Guerlain Aqua Allegoria.   I understood it was discontinued (not sure if I'm right or wrong about that).  Got some on the web from a reseller.   Initially the scent is a pungent lavender, just wonderful, but the scent doesn't seem to last very long, which I attribute to the fact I'm buying a discontinued product.
> I have tried English lavender, all sorts of lavender scents and they are too sweet compared with Aqua Allegoria.   I find such scents in the drugstore.  I do not know of a fine perfume with a strong lavender scent.  If anyone knows of any, please tell me.


Well, A Taste Of Heaven, by Killian comes across to my nose as a strong and long lasting lavender.  Then Palm Lavender by Tom Ford is a lighter take on lavender.  And Pour Un Homme by Caron, especially the vintage is another great lavender scent!



FizzyWater said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, on my monitor your shirt read as black and the pants as brown.  (I should really calibrate my monitor, especially if I'm buying scarves online...)
> 
> I avoid navy too (despite YEARS of my mother telling me it should be my neutral - now it's just pure stubbornness) because I see clashes in navy even worse than black.  And I love grey but that's sooo hard to match, or to meet my platonic ideal.
> 
> Speaking of grey, My SA at Longchamps ordered a bag for me she swore was grey, and when I came in it was... brown.  (Pebble Pliage Cuir S)  I mean, a nice cool greyish brown, but not grey.  I ended up buying it anyway, partly out of guilt that she'd been holding it for a while.  The next day, I got my nails done, picked out a true grey and the nail tech insisted that this color was better:
> 
> View attachment 3805319
> 
> 
> I was carrying a totally different bag, that was a true grey.  I think the universe was trying to tell me something, but I don't know what.  Brown is the future?
> 
> (Yes, I'm getting my nails done tomorrow - it's been forever.)
> 
> Also, am I the only one for whom grey is a dark charcoal color and gray is a light 80s-business-skirtsuit color?  I even pronounce them slightly differently.


I don't think about different shades of grey so much because I rarely wear grey (or gray) separates.  Anyway, I took some steps to solving my black issues last night.  I ordered on line a black skirt with little grey or white diamonds on it.  And a tank in a black and cream stripe.  I figure the pattern might distract the eye from matching or non matching shades.  Then a cardigan in "slate".


----------



## bobkat1991

Cordeliere said:


> Lavender needs sun, so it would not work as a house plant.   Bugs tend to avoid highly fragrant plants, so I doubt it would get anything if you tried it outside.


I wish bugs would avoid my roses!  June bugs used to destroy my enjoyment of my 99% smelly roses.....until the chickens entered stage left.  They also eat ticks and other insect unpleasantries.
Don't get me started about our chickens or I would soon be posting pictures of them.


----------



## Cordeliere

bobkat1991 said:


> I wish bugs would avoid my roses!  June bugs used to destroy my enjoyment of my 99% smelly roses.....until the chickens entered stage left.  They also eat ticks and other insect unpleasantries.
> Don't get me started about our chickens or I would soon be posting pictures of them.



Roses are the most challenging to grow  with aphids and a variety of diseases.  But they are glorious.   And chickens as so cute.  I personally would not mind seeing a few chicken pictures.


----------



## bobkat1991

Cordeliere said:


> Roses are the most challenging to grow  with aphids and a variety of diseases.  But they are glorious.   And chickens as so cute.  I personally would not mind seeing a few chicken pictures.


Not all roses are hard to grow.  I have a Darwin garden.  As in "survival of the fittest".  I can't get in there to weed, let alone fussing over rose bushes.  90% of the green on the ground is weeds.  I prefer them to grass, as they never Brown out in the heat.  So my roses are what is referred to as old roses....the kind you see growing at old abandoned farms.  They are VERY hardy and fuss free.....difficult to kill off with neglect.


----------



## bobkat1991

And I hope you don't regret opening the door to this, Cordeliere.....a picture of one of my three roosters: Athos


----------



## bobkat1991

And Aramis....


----------



## cafecreme15

Just did a big purge of my closet which feels so good! It is many years overdue. Trying not to think about all the $$$ that is currently sitting in trash bags on my floor though...


----------



## bobkat1991

And D'Artagnon


----------



## thegriswolds

bobkat1991 said:


> And D'Artagnon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805795



Love your chickens!  Athos is really posing for the camera!


----------



## pigleto972001

I am glad you posted your pics bc I was going to ask. They are beautiful !!!! [emoji214]love the names too. No Porthos ?


----------



## Cordeliere

bobkat1991 said:


> And D'Artagnon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805795



DH says this one looks like it is wearing an Hermes scarf.   He has a point.   It looks like Hermes orange to me.

Edit:
But the real question is:    Is the rest of his outfit etain or etoupe?


----------



## pigleto972001

cafecreme15 said:


> Just did a big purge of my closet which feels so good! It is many years overdue. Trying not to think about all the $$$ that is currently sitting in trash bags on my floor though...



I did that recently too! Made me feel better to give some to my friends


----------



## thegriswolds

cafecreme15 said:


> Just did a big purge of my closet which feels so good! It is many years overdue. Trying not to think about all the $$$ that is currently sitting in trash bags on my floor though...



It's such a good feeling to let go of things that clutter our lives and closets, isn't it?  I am no Konmari person but I do get a sense of lightness from clearing away things that just take up space.

A helpful lesson I learned in business school was "the sunk cost fallacy." To quote Wikipedia: "Economists and behavioral scientists use _sunk cost fallacy_, to describe the justification of increased investment of money, time, lives, etc. in a decision, based on the cumulative prior investment ("sunk costs"); despite new evidence suggesting that the cost, beginning immediately, of continuing the decision outweighs the expected benefit."

Of course not being an economist, the application of this in my own life has been when considering clothing purges.  It does no good to think about the cost of the clothes I am giving away because that money was spent when I bought the clothes.  Keeping them in my closet unworn does not bring it back.  Better to let them be useful to someone else!


----------



## cafecreme15

thegriswolds said:


> It's such a good feeling to let go of things that clutter our lives and closets, isn't it?  I am no Konmari person but I do get a sense of lightness from clearing away things that just take up space.
> 
> A helpful lesson I learned in business school was "the sunk cost fallacy." To quote Wikipedia: "Economists and behavioral scientists use _sunk cost fallacy_, to describe the justification of increased investment of money, time, lives, etc. in a decision, based on the cumulative prior investment ("sunk costs"); despite new evidence suggesting that the cost, beginning immediately, of continuing the decision outweighs the expected benefit."
> 
> Of course not being an economist, the application of this in my own life has been when considering clothing purges.  It does no good to think about the cost of the clothes I am giving away because that money was spent when I bought the clothes.  Keeping them in my closet unworn does not bring it back.  Better to let them be useful to someone else!



Excellent points! And you're totally right - I do feel lighter!


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> I did that recently too! Made me feel better to give some to my friends



I am donating the vast majority of things since I don't have many friends who share my size. Also, much of it is old. Judging by the things I got rid of, my last great closet purge must have been around 2010. I'm giving some of the higher end pieces to my future MIL though, who hates to shop. Some things I just couldn't bear to throw in the donation bin!


----------



## dharma

@Cordeliere , what a wonderful, happy thread! Thank you for starting it  I've read all of it and don't even know where to begin so the beginning it is.... your bag is fabulous. I had been watching that beauty for a very long time, not to purchase but in the way one admires and hopes it goes to a good home. I'm thrilled to know it's new owner. I hope it brings you a little thrill too every time you wear it. 
I don't really know if it always works, but I use the @ in front of a TPF name to let someone know I responded to their post. I didn't realize that one could turn off notifications so I guess it's not fool proof. I hope to join this thread now and then when I am able to post, it's so nice to see everyone here.


----------



## scarf1

thegriswolds said:


> It's such a good feeling to let go of things that clutter our lives and closets, isn't it?  I am no Konmari person but I do get a sense of lightness from clearing away things that just take up space.
> 
> A helpful lesson I learned in business school was "the sunk cost fallacy." To quote Wikipedia: "Economists and behavioral scientists use _sunk cost fallacy_, to describe the justification of increased investment of money, time, lives, etc. in a decision, based on the cumulative prior investment ("sunk costs"); despite new evidence suggesting that the cost, beginning immediately, of continuing the decision outweighs the expected benefit."
> 
> Of course not being an economist, the application of this in my own life has been when considering clothing purges.  It does no good to think about the cost of the clothes I am giving away because that money was spent when I bought the clothes.  Keeping them in my closet unworn does not bring it back.  Better to let them be useful to someone else!


Absolutely!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Probably because they don't have coyotes in the UK as in "coyote ugly"?


I vaguely remember that term from a couple decades ago.   That has to be a West Coast or Western U.S. phenomenon for the most part, right?  Altho the East is getting coyotes.  (I wish the ticks could eat the coyotes, no wait --- the other way around, _the coyotes_ eat the ticks).


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Lavender needs sun, so it would not work as a house plant.   Bugs tend to avoid highly fragrant plants, so I doubt it would get anything if you tried it outside.


Interesting!  Good to know.   We don't have a balcony so there is no outside.   Wouldn't bees go after lavender?  That is, if we have any bees left in this country.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I vaguely remember that term from a couple decades ago.   That has to be a West Coast or Western U.S. phenomenon for the most part, right?  Altho the East is getting coyotes.  (I wish the ticks could eat the coyotes, no wait --- the other way around, _the coyotes_ eat the ticks).



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0200550/?ref_=ttfc_fc_tt


----------



## Genie27

On another thread, Pbp brought up something about getting pants waists taken in to fit better, and I thought I would ask the knowledgeable ladies here if you knew if waistlines could be loosened - especially if there is no give/extra material at the seams. I'm muffin-friendly, so a lot of my skirts and pants have to be purchased a size bigger to fit the waist and then they are baggy. Or I size right and can't breathe from the constricted waist...Chanel has a generous Sean allowance, but it's my other brands that don't. 

Any ideas to take to my seamstress?


----------



## Genie27

Bobcat, those are handsome fellas! 

Cordie, what would be a good way to encourage infrequent readers to feel welcome to join in at any time, and possibly feel comfortable responding to older posts? I didn't realize people may hesitate or feel left out if they only pop in occasionally. I definitely enjoy seeing people pop in again when they can (hi @Moirai)


----------



## scarf1

eagle1002us said:


> Interesting!  Good to know.   We don't have a balcony so there is no outside.   Wouldn't bees go after lavender?  That is, if we have any bees left in this country.


Yes bees like lavender


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> I am donating the vast majority of things since I don't have many friends who share my size. Also, much of it is old. Judging by the things I got rid of, my last great closet purge must have been around 2010. I'm giving some of the higher end pieces to my future MIL though, who hates to shop. Some things I just couldn't bear to throw in the donation bin!


Cafe, I'm in the same boat, but having a harder time letting go of expensive (and some inexpensive) items that no longer fit. 

What did you use to motivate yourself?


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Cafe, I'm in the same boat, but having a harder time letting go of expensive (and some inexpensive) items that no longer fit.
> 
> What did you use to motivate yourself?



It was a combination of things really. My wardrobe and life is in a transitional phase and I will be needing a lot less super casual clothing than I currently have (had), I want to be able to buy some more stuff for Fall without feeling guilty for having a closet full of clothes I don't wear, and sometimes the clutter and stuff in my closet gets to a critical mass that just really bugs me, and I feel like I need to purge it before I can concentrate on anything else.


----------



## Pirula

Genie27 said:


> On another thread, Pbp brought up something about getting pants waists taken in to fit better, and I thought I would ask the knowledgeable ladies here if you knew if waistlines could be loosened - especially if there is no give/extra material at the seams. I'm muffin-friendly, so a lot of my skirts and pants have to be purchased a size bigger to fit the waist and then they are baggy. Or I size right and can't breathe from the constricted waist...Chanel has a generous Sean allowance, but it's my other brands that don't.
> 
> Any ideas to take to my seamstress?



According to my tailor, who is wonderful, the likely fix in your situation is to buy for your waist and have the bottom taken in.   He was able to do this to a few pairs of pants I wanted to salvage after some significant weight loss.  My body is the opposite of yours.  I am forever taking waists in and hips out.  But in this case, everything went in.  I would suspect it's more expensive than just having the waist done.  He also told me that two sizes too big on bottom  is the limit, because after that he's essentially rebuilding the pants and  it's rarely worth it.

ETA:  there may well be as many opinions as there are tailors.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> @Cordeliere , what a wonderful, happy thread! Thank you for starting it  I've read all of it and don't even know where to begin so the beginning it is.... your bag is fabulous. I had been watching that beauty for a very long time, not to purchase but in the way one admires and hopes it goes to a good home. I'm thrilled to know it's new owner. I hope it brings you a little thrill too every time you wear it.
> I don't really know if it always works, but I use the @ in front of a TPF name to let someone know I responded to their post. I didn't realize that one could turn off notifications so I guess it's not fool proof. I hope to join this thread now and then when I am able to post, it's so nice to see everyone here.



Dharma dear.  So good to see you.   It makes me very happy to have you say that this is a happy credit.   It was and is a group effort.

I love your story about watching my bag.   I know what you mean.   I had a similar relationship with a bag for, I think. about a year.   It was a 30 box bikin in a shinny caramel color  with gold hardware.   It stood up straight and beamed.   I loved it.   It did not coordinate with a single item of clothing in my closet and I didn't have the money to adopt it, but I visited it daily and admired it.   (Aside:   On Star Trek Next Generation, Data had a cat named Spot.   Every day Data told Spot (s)he was a good cat and a pretty cat.   That is how I felt with that bag.  I sent her vibes telling her that she was a good bag and a pretty bag and some loving home would adopt her.)   I had mixed feelings when she sold.   Happy for her but I would miss her.  I would have been happy to know what her new life would be.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Cordie, what would be a good way to encourage infrequent readers to feel welcome to join in at any time, and possibly feel comfortable responding to older posts? I didn't realize people may hesitate or feel left out if they only pop in occasionally. I definitely enjoy seeing people pop in again when they can (hi @Moirai)





dharma said:


> @Cordeliere
> I don't really know if it always works, but I use the @ in front of a TPF name to let someone know I responded to their post. I didn't realize that one could turn off notifications so I guess it's not fool proof. I hope to join this thread now and then when I am able to post, it's so nice to see everyone here.



I think people should just drop in, drop out.   No guilt or hesitation.  Shouldn't  bother to try to catch up any more than is  entertaining.   Respond to old posts with the realization that it may be a while before the other user sees your post.  The information about the @ sign is great.  I never really understood what that was about.   Infrequent followers don't need to lurk.  Don't be hesitant to participate.  Newbies. speak up. 

So many people have joined the discussion,  users may be able to catch up on peoples lives just by doing a search on someones user name and limiting the search to this thread.   Wouldn't that be cool?

Wish I could go back and add this to the first post.


----------



## Genie27

Pirula, that's what I feared about alterations - pants just don't look right if the whole darned thing is taken in from waist to ankle. I'm short as well, so invariably sizing up changes the fit of the rise/inseam/knee break etc. 

I guess I could lose some weight and that would help immensely


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I learned a phrase I kept when we were in London.  I asked about seeing some stuff from a  specific and quite well known British jeweler who had a style that gained traction in the 60s, a molten look, with stones that looked like icicles or tiny boulders, very naturalistic but at the same time abstract.  I was hoping to just look at the things from this jeweler b/c I admire them.  The antique dealer didn't have his stuff and -- as people in selling often do when confronted with competing goods  -- dismissed this jeweler, in this case by saying his work was "pig ugly."
> So, now I go around and call everything "pig ugly."   Pig ugly was my biggest "souvenir" from our trip.



Do you mean with Andrew Grima?


----------



## bunnycat

Genie27 said:


> On another thread, Pbp brought up something about getting pants waists taken in to fit better, and I thought I would ask the knowledgeable ladies here if you knew if waistlines could be loosened - especially if there is no give/extra material at the seams. I'm muffin-friendly, so a lot of my skirts and pants have to be purchased a size bigger to fit the waist and then they are baggy. Or I size right and can't breathe from the constricted waist...Chanel has a generous Sean allowance, but it's my other brands that don't.
> 
> Any ideas to take to my seamstress?



Oh no! I wish I had some useful info. I have the opposite problem. Heavy on the bottom makes buying skirts and pants difficult. if I buy my size in the waist, I can barely sit down, but if I buy for my hip/rear end size, it's saggy in the waist.

So I'm guessing buying one size up and having a seamstress alter the hip and crotch area is a no go?


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Yes bees like lavender



...and butterflies, if my garden is anything to go by, the lavender is full of bees and butterflies, so beautiful. And of course the bees return the favour by buzzing around my apple trees, which means lots of apples.


----------



## Pirula

Genie27 said:


> Pirula, that's what I feared about alterations - pants just don't look right if the whole darned thing is taken in from waist to ankle. I'm short as well, so invariably sizing up changes the fit of the rise/inseam/knee break etc.
> 
> I guess I could lose some weight and that would help immensely



It can be a royal PITA can't it?  I will admit to you that the tailor told me my figure alterations ( we'll call it pear.  No, we'll call it pear from Hell) is easier than the opposite.  With pants anyway.  [emoji849]


----------



## luckylove

Genie27 said:


> Pirula, that's what I feared about alterations - pants just don't look right if the whole darned thing is taken in from waist to ankle. I'm short as well, so invariably sizing up changes the fit of the rise/inseam/knee break etc.
> 
> I guess I could lose some weight and that would help immensely



Yes, It can really be a challenge to find a good fit in pants and major alterations are tricky to pull off. This is why I tend to wear a lot of dresses and skirts. I have had good luck with certain pants from Theory because they fit my slim legs and hips, but some have a bit of elasticity in the waist to accommodate those days where your middle may not feel its slimmest. Typically they make one style like this per season with a bit of elastic in the back.


----------



## bunnycat

eagle1002us said:


> Interesting!  Good to know.   We don't have a balcony so there is no outside.   Wouldn't bees go after lavender?  That is, if we have any bees left in this country.



Here's a list I found that has bee friendly plants. Some of them may be alright for containers. Lavender might in the right conditions, but it needs lots of sun, and not a lot of water. I have yet to get a lavender plant to make it in my yard....

http://beefriendly.ca/25-plants-for-bees-in-your-garden/


----------



## bunnycat

bobkat1991 said:


> I wish bugs would avoid my roses!  June bugs used to destroy my enjoyment of my 99% smelly roses.....until the chickens entered stage left.  They also eat ticks and other insect unpleasantries.
> Don't get me started about our chickens or I would soon be posting pictures of them.





Cordeliere said:


> Roses are the most challenging to grow  with aphids and a variety of diseases.  But they are glorious.   And chickens as so cute.  I personally would not mind seeing a few chicken pictures.





bobkat1991 said:


> Not all roses are hard to grow.  I have a Darwin garden.  As in "survival of the fittest".  I can't get in there to weed, let alone fussing over rose bushes.  90% of the green on the ground is weeds.  I prefer them to grass, as they never Brown out in the heat.  So my roses are what is referred to as old roses....the kind you see growing at old abandoned farms.  They are VERY hardy and fuss free.....difficult to kill off with neglect.



Yes exactly! I usually get Knock Out roses. At our last place they were extremely hardy so I planted them again at the place we are in now plus a yellow one that is not as hardy and is very fussy and giving me fits. But like Bobkat, my favorites are the old varieties like my grandma used to grow and take cuttings from. Nearly impossible to kill and resistant to most things. Sadly, I never developed the needed knack for growing cuttings and so don't have any of her roses anymore. I do still have Aster and Irises from her gardens from 20+ years ago, and Oxalis, which was another favorite of hers. I just kept taking pieces of them with me whenever I moved and started again in a new house, adding on new things from every yard I've ever had like Purple Heart plant, Amaryllis, Russian Sage, Mexican petunia and various wildflowers....

Love your roosters Bobkat!


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> And D'Artagnon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805795


So pretty! I love Aramis' colors!!


----------



## Joannadyne

Hi chatsters.. I am feeling so down in the dumps today. I spent the day at the DMV, where I was given misinformation and told to go to the police station. I go there only to be told to go back to the DMV. 

I was so angry. And I hate that when I get angry, I cry. I hate it because it conveys the wrong emotion! I'm not sad, I'm mad! But I can't help it, that's the way I react. 

Anyway, I don't want to bring this awesome thread down. I may have to see if sheetcaking Tina Fey-style will help. Buying a scarf would definitely cheer me up, but I'm entombed in a dark deep cave on Ban Island, where the cruel jailer has flung the key into the depths of the sea. Wi-Fi in this cave is spotty at best, so no eBay to peruse. Plus USPS doesn't deliver on Ban Island. 

Oh, I'm getting pretty melodramatic now! Gonna go see if some fries will help. Or ice cream. Wahhhh.

@Bobkat, your rooster pictures helped a tiny bit. Hard to stay mad when you look at those pretty birds.


----------



## thegriswolds

Genie27 said:


> Pirula, that's what I feared about alterations - pants just don't look right if the whole darned thing is taken in from waist to ankle. I'm short as well, so invariably sizing up changes the fit of the rise/inseam/knee break etc.
> 
> I guess I could lose some weight and that would help immensely



Skirts and dresses seem so much more forgiving.  I keep gaining and losing the same 10 pounds and pants just seem less tolerant of figure changes.  Plus Genie, you have great legs, so why bother with pants at all?


----------



## thegriswolds

Pirula said:


> It can be a royal PITA can't it?  I will admit to you that the tailor told me my figure alterations ( we'll call it pear.  No, we'll call it pear from Hell) is easier than the opposite.  With pants anyway.  [emoji849]



As a thick waisted person I find this not surprising at all.


----------



## thegriswolds

Joannadyne said:


> Hi chatsters.. I am feeling so down in the dumps today. I spent the day at the DMV, where I was given misinformation and told to go to the police station. I go there only to be told to go back to the DMV.
> 
> I was so angry. And I hate that when I get angry, I cry. I hate it because it conveys the wrong emotion! I'm not sad, I'm mad! But I can't help it, that's the way I react.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to bring this awesome thread down. I may have to see if sheetcaking Tina Fey-style will help. Buying a scarf would definitely cheer me up, but I'm entombed in a dark deep cave on Ban Island, where the cruel jailer has flung the key into the depths of the sea. Wi-Fi in this cave is spotty at best, so no eBay to peruse. Plus USPS doesn't deliver on Ban Island.
> 
> Oh, I'm getting pretty melodramatic now! Gonna go see if some fries will help. Or ice cream. Wahhhh.
> 
> @Bobkat, your rooster pictures helped a tiny bit. Hard to stay mad when you look at those pretty birds.



I'm sorry you had such a cr@p day.  The DMW will do that to anyone.  Maybe try on all your scarves while sheetcaking?  We are here for you.


----------



## gracekelly

@Genie27 and @Pirula.  I have had the same problem forever. I buy to fit the hip and then have the waist taken in.  Much easier and cheaper to do it that way.  However, I did find a brand that totally fits and no alterations needed except for hemline.  Basler, which is carried by Bloomingdale's is a perfect fit for me.  I think it is similar to Reiss in many ways.  i have only bought the pants and jeans, however they do have jackets, blouses coats etc.  I have two pair of skinny pants in a techno fabric which are great for travel and inclement weather.


----------



## bunnycat

Harvey is a Cat 4 now....yikes!  Bracing for it... (And I found out lots of other bad news about what the shelters did down there with animals that weren't pulled for rescue or foster and now I need a stiff drink...I'm so mad.)


----------



## Pirula

Joannadyne said:


> Hi chatsters.. I am feeling so down in the dumps today. I spent the day at the DMV, where I was given misinformation and told to go to the police station. I go there only to be told to go back to the DMV.
> 
> I was so angry. And I hate that when I get angry, I cry. I hate it because it conveys the wrong emotion! I'm not sad, I'm mad! But I can't help it, that's the way I react.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to bring this awesome thread down. I may have to see if sheetcaking Tina Fey-style will help. Buying a scarf would definitely cheer me up, but I'm entombed in a dark deep cave on Ban Island, where the cruel jailer has flung the key into the depths of the sea. Wi-Fi in this cave is spotty at best, so no eBay to peruse. Plus USPS doesn't deliver on Ban Island.
> 
> Oh, I'm getting pretty melodramatic now! Gonna go see if some fries will help. Or ice cream. Wahhhh.
> 
> @Bobkat, your rooster pictures helped a tiny bit. Hard to stay mad when you look at those pretty birds.



Oh dear, ((((((joannadyne)))))).  If it helps in anyway, I too cry when I'm really angry.  It has to be pretty bad anger and frustration, but then I'm right there with you.  The worst is when it happens at work.  A walk outside is in order then.  Thank goodness it's as rare as a unicorn.



thegriswolds said:


> As a thick waisted person I find this not surprising at all.



Right.  It makes sense.  A simple waist tuck is way easier, even if removing some fabric.  Again, talking pants here.

Agree dresses are more forgiving.  Haha!  Until they've been tailored to within an inch of their lives!  Then, 5 lbs and uh oh!  Ask me how I know this!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> Well, Local Child, you really beat the odds in meeting the leaders of not one, but two, world powers.
> 
> You know about all kinds of thing I don't.   What is Ultherapy?   What is a full smile makeover?



Well, I also met Soviet leaders, they came to visit with the US president and the queen.. My first boyfriend's grandfather was head of KGB. Oh, I forgot, one of my classmates was a princess of Nepal.  It was a very special school. 
Ultherapy is an ultrasound treatment which tightens your muscles and causes collagen production. And a smile makeover is when they literally create a new smile for you.  They change the colour (depending on the colour of your eye white) and shape (depending on your face proportions) of your teeth, make sure your smile is not gummy (when you smile, your gums should not be seen, only the small triangles between your teeth) etc. As a result, you are getting what they call a "Hollywood smile"
I wonder if I am writing clearly because I am not thinking clearly. It's 3 am here and I just returned from a restaurant


----------



## Genie27

Now I understand why there are so many resale  size 38-42 Chanel skirts (and jackets) with teeny tiny waists. Hard to know if they were taken in or cut small for the season, or just measured inaccurately.

It wouldn't be such a big deal to return if I was US based, but after international shipping, taxes and duties it's usually more cost effective to spring for $$ alterations than to return.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Bobcat, those are handsome fellas!
> 
> Cordie, what would be a good way to encourage infrequent readers to feel welcome to join in at any time, and possibly feel comfortable responding to older posts? I didn't realize people may hesitate or feel left out if they only pop in occasionally. I definitely enjoy seeing people pop in again when they can (hi @Moirai)


Hi Genie ! I got a notification that you mentioned me. I didn't know that function existed, that's cool . Thank you for being so thoughtful . Yes, I'm one of the infrequent readers, unfortunately don't have as much time as I used too . But I do enjoy the chats whenever I'm on . Gosh, wish I could remember all those other emojis Angelian resurrected.


----------



## Moirai

Joannadyne said:


> Hi chatsters.. I am feeling so down in the dumps today. I spent the day at the DMV, where I was given misinformation and told to go to the police station. I go there only to be told to go back to the DMV.
> 
> I was so angry. And I hate that when I get angry, I cry. I hate it because it conveys the wrong emotion! I'm not sad, I'm mad! But I can't help it, that's the way I react.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to bring this awesome thread down. I may have to see if sheetcaking Tina Fey-style will help. Buying a scarf would definitely cheer me up, but I'm entombed in a dark deep cave on Ban Island, where the cruel jailer has flung the key into the depths of the sea. Wi-Fi in this cave is spotty at best, so no eBay to peruse. Plus USPS doesn't deliver on Ban Island.
> 
> Oh, I'm getting pretty melodramatic now! Gonna go see if some fries will help. Or ice cream. Wahhhh.
> 
> @Bobkat, your rooster pictures helped a tiny bit. Hard to stay mad when you look at those pretty birds.


Joanna, hope your evening is improving. May these flowers make you smile.


----------



## Joannadyne

thegriswolds said:


> I'm sorry you had such a cr@p day.  The DMW will do that to anyone.  Maybe try on all your scarves while sheetcaking?  We are here for you.





Pirula said:


> Oh dear, ((((((joannadyne)))))).  If it helps in anyway, I too cry when I'm really angry.  It has to be pretty bad anger and frustration, but then I'm right there with you.  The worst is when it happens at work.  A walk outside is in order then.  Thank goodness it's as rare as a unicorn.



Thank you for you hugs and sympathies, ladies - it's much appreciated! I did not quite resort to sheetcaking but tossed a couple of multigrain waffles in the toaster oven. That along with a long hug from DS, who had a great day at school, went a long way in lowering my BP. [emoji5]


----------



## eagle1002us

FizzyWater said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, on my monitor your shirt read as black and the pants as brown.  (I should really calibrate my monitor, especially if I'm buying scarves online...)
> 
> I avoid navy too (despite YEARS of my mother telling me it should be my neutral - now it's just pure stubbornness) because I see clashes in navy even worse than black.  And I love grey but that's sooo hard to match, or to meet my platonic ideal.
> 
> Speaking of grey, My SA at Longchamps ordered a bag for me she swore was grey, and when I came in it was... brown.  (Pebble Pliage Cuir S)  I mean, a nice cool greyish brown, but not grey.  I ended up buying it anyway, partly out of guilt that she'd been holding it for a while.  The next day, I got my nails done, picked out a true grey and the nail tech insisted that this color was better:
> 
> View attachment 3805319
> 
> 
> 
> I was carrying a totally different bag, that was a true grey.  I think the universe was trying to tell me something, but I don't know what.  Brown is the future?
> 
> (Yes, I'm getting my nails done tomorrow - it's been forever.)
> 
> Also, am I the only one for whom grey is a dark charcoal color and gray is a light 80s-business-skirtsuit color?  I even pronounce them slightly differently.


If stores have windows with natural light it's a good idea to carry the item over there and see how you like the color.  The store lighting is yellowish.  It can really throw off colors, make a navy-ish blue look teal, for example.

I never thought about grays being cool or warm but they are.  I guess the warm grays would have a yellowish undertone and the cool would have a blue undertone?

 I like your gray polish, looks quite elegant.


----------



## eagle1002us

bobkat1991 said:


> Well, A Taste Of Heaven, by Killian comes across to my nose as a strong and long lasting lavender.  Then Palm Lavender by Tom Ford is a lighter take on lavender.  And Pour Un Homme by Caron, especially the vintage is another great lavender scent!
> 
> 
> I don't think about different shades of grey so much because I rarely wear grey (or gray) separates.  Anyway, I took some steps to solving my black issues last night.  I ordered on line a black skirt with little grey or white diamonds on it.  And a tank in a black and cream stripe.  I figure the pattern might distract the eye from matching or non matching shades.  Then a cardigan in "slate".


Many thanks *@bobkat1991* for the lavender scent suggestions.  I wrote them dow and will begin checking them out immediately.
I see slate or steel blue as a coming color b/c it's been push aside by teal and ocean blues for years but the latter are finally pooped out pretty much.  So I think the slate cardigan was a wise choice that will be stylish for quite some time.


----------



## eagle1002us

thegriswolds said:


> It's such a good feeling to let go of things that clutter our lives and closets, isn't it?  I am no Konmari person but I do get a sense of lightness from clearing away things that just take up space.
> 
> A helpful lesson I learned in business school was "the sunk cost fallacy." To quote Wikipedia: "Economists and behavioral scientists use _sunk cost fallacy_, to describe the justification of increased investment of money, time, lives, etc. in a decision, based on the cumulative prior investment ("sunk costs"); despite new evidence suggesting that the cost, beginning immediately, of continuing the decision outweighs the expected benefit."
> 
> Of course not being an economist, the application of this in my own life has been when considering clothing purges.  It does no good to think about the cost of the clothes I am giving away because that money was spent when I bought the clothes.  Keeping them in my closet unworn does not bring it back.  Better to let them be useful to someone else!


The sunk cost fallacy amounts to throwing good money after bad.  Someone who's under the spell of that fallacy doesn't know when to cut their losses and change strategies.   It's people who are stuck in a rut, they keep doing the same thing hoping that it will finally work.   I can't think of how that applies to wardrobes off the top of my head (been a long day) but there has to be some relationship.


cafecreme15 said:


> I am donating the vast majority of things since I don't have many friends who share my size. Also, much of it is old. Judging by the things I got rid of, my last great closet purge must have been around 2010. I'm giving some of the higher end pieces to my future MIL though, who hates to shop. Some things I just couldn't bear to throw in the donation bin!


It's amazing how big shoulder pads and wedge or highly tapered  silhouettes (among various examples of past styles) can really undo the value (or wearability) of what may be otherwise very nice styles and fabrics.  I think the 80's and 90s had nicer fabrics in terms of variety of high-quality weaves and fibers than now.  Now we have stretch fabrics.  That's not bad but scuba knits and so forth just don't have interesting textures and weaves.


----------



## Genie27

Eagle, that is true about the shoulders and lapels too. I have some old items that look fine for a bit, then suddenly look really dated when something shifts. Some can cycle back.

Even though I have been told that in resale, unless one is looking for a vintage look, it's best to stick to 5 years, I'm feeling a bit tempted by a few older pieces. It may be a bit foolish/reckless. 

A raglan sleeve jacket from a current season has me itching to consider a 2011 raglan style sleeve.

A classic blazer style from 2005 looks very similar to a current blazer, and there is a matching shift dress, both for a great price. The fact that it's a dull brown (not my colour) gives me pause. 

I learned the hard way to buy to fit my shoulders and loosen the torso - I don't like the results from taking in an oversize jacket. But I seem to forget, when faced with a pretty tweed. 

I'm rambling, but I also discovered that the classic boxy cut is not too flattering on me due to er...frontage. Chanel may have a better cut than the Moschino I tried, but I'm curious about how this shape fits others on this thread.


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> It's amazing how big shoulder pads and wedge or highly tapered  silhouettes (among various examples of past styles) can really undo the value (or wearability) of what may be otherwise very nice styles and fabrics.  I think the 80's and 90s had nicer fabrics in terms of variety of high-quality weaves and fibers than now.  Now we have stretch fabrics.  That's not bad but scuba knits and so forth just don't have interesting textures and weaves.



And I find that current fabrics don't really age all that well either. There were things I got rid of today that I had only worn a few times that just looked...dingy. Like things had lost their shape, were pilling, sagging, etc.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> On another thread, Pbp brought up something about getting pants waists taken in to fit better, and I thought I would ask the knowledgeable ladies here if you knew if waistlines could be loosened - especially if there is no give/extra material at the seams. I'm muffin-friendly, so a lot of my skirts and pants have to be purchased a size bigger to fit the waist and then they are baggy. Or I size right and can't breathe from the constricted waist...Chanel has a generous Sean allowance, but it's my other brands that don't.
> 
> Any ideas to take to my seamstress?


I'm not sure you'll like this but I just throw it out as a suggestion I once heard.   Cut off some of the top of the skirt and and make a wide elastic waistband.  Then, when you wear the skirt put your top over it so the elastic doesn't show.  

Look at maternity clothes to get some adjustment ideas  -- that is, if any are made that have a skirt and are not simply a form fitting leotard.   (hate those).  

The basic idea here is making a contour waistband which are often a style feature in A-line skirts.  The waistband could have elastic inserted into it.  But you need fabric to construct the waistband.  
Look up gussets.  They are generally diamond-shaped wedges that are several inches tall and wide enough to provide width.  For example, I have a cottony black floral dress that is too tight in the waist.  On each side I could insert a black fabric gusset in a diamond shape to add width to the waist without distorting the fit of the bodice and hips (hence the diamond shape).  On a calico floral with  small flowers I figure the gussets at the waist will be (1) not terribly noticeable and (2) give a slight color-blocking effect.  

Supposedly, garments should be bought that fit the largest part of a person, with the rest taken in. 
It's my understanding that tailors work a lot with gussets to make garments fit better. Supposedly they do things like remove the hem allowance to get enough material for a gusset (maybe they have to piece the gusset to get it big enough).


----------



## eagle1002us

bobkat1991 said:


> And I hope you don't regret opening the door to this, Cordeliere.....a picture of one of my three roosters: Athos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805770


He's a beauty.   When we were in Key West in the shopping area a handsome rooster was making his way down the street.    The rooster was on the street!  Not the sidewalk.  But he just mosey'd along like he didn't have a care in the world.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Pirula, that's what I feared about alterations - pants just don't look right if the whole darned thing is taken in from waist to ankle. I'm short as well, so invariably sizing up changes the fit of the rise/inseam/knee break etc.
> 
> I guess I could lose some weight and that would help immensely


Buy stretch fabrics.  If you get a pair of pants that's only a size larger and they are made of stretch fabric you will be taking in very little fabric to fine tune the fit.   I know this b/c I've been altering pants along the various seamlines for a bit of weight loss.   It's possible to have the pants look nice from waist to ankle.  The side seams, the inseam, the crotch seam -- all these had to be taken in but not by much.    Now I can pretty much pick up a pair of pants and immediately pin in the too-wide areas.and mark a seamline.  I don't have to try them on first. I already know how much to take in.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Do you mean with Andrew Grima?


Yes!  I have a scrapbook of pictures of his jewelry and possibly a book, certainly Sotheby's and Christies catalogs that featured auctions of his jewelry.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Now I understand why there are so many resale  size 38-42 Chanel skirts (and jackets) with teeny tiny waists. Hard to know if they were taken in or cut small for the season, or just measured inaccurately.
> 
> It wouldn't be such a big deal to return if I was US based, but after international shipping, taxes and duties it's usually more cost effective to spring for $$ alterations than to return.


Now, how did I get the impression you were in the U.S.?


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Now, how did I get the impression you were in the U.S.?


Maybe I got you confused with another poster.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Yes!  I have a scrapbook of pictures of his jewelry and possibly a book, certainly Sotheby's and Christies catalogs that featured auctions of his jewelry.



I thought so, I love his work too. I've worked with his daughter many times (who also makes fabulous jewellery).


----------



## Cordeliere

bunnycat said:


> Harvey is a Cat 4 now....yikes!  Bracing for it... (And I found out lots of other bad news about what the shelters did down there with animals that weren't pulled for rescue or foster and now I need a stiff drink...I'm so mad.)



Watching the Harvey news last night, I thought I remembered that you were in Texas.   I think TangoTosca is in Texas.  I wonder how many other familiar names on TPF are in Harvey's path.   Hope you are ok.


----------



## bunnycat

Cordeliere said:


> Watching the Harvey news last night, I thought I remembered that you were in Texas.   I think TangoTosca is in Texas.  I wonder how many other familiar names on TPF are in Harvey's path.   Hope you are ok.



Yes- TT is in coastal TX and a few others down that way too. I think most everyone here is going to be storm obsessed for a few more days. I'm also grateful the cats DO recall what th kitty box is, since they can't go outside to do their business right now....not for lack of trying though....


----------



## lanit

Joannadyne said:


> Ungghh, I am so tired. I experienced what it must be like to go into a murderous rage. Against a tiny bug. But it drew first blood! I'd already gotten 7 bites two nights ago. The three from last night was just it taunting me. So today, I channel my inner Neeson and say to the bug: I have a very particular set of skills. I will look for you, I will find you... and I will kill you.
> 
> On a less murderous note, I'm in line for eclipse glasses at the library. It's a long line. it may all be for naught. The sky is very cloudy anyway... will have to dig around for a colander if this doesn't work. I'm just afraid by the time I find it, the eclipse will be over! [emoji23]
> 
> Ah, yes, the hug emoji. I am quite conflicted over this one. He looks quite harmless, with his friendly grin and all, but the hands! The hands are not positioned right for a friendly hug. Rather, imagine coming in for the embrace with Mr. Huggie. Just where will those grabby hands land, I ask you?? Yes, that's right, he's coming in for a honk-honk of your boobs! But he's truly not a sexual predator! No, he's like the harmless but supremely irritating drunk uncle at thanksgiving who thinks it's funny to snap your bra!



Greetings former cafe peeps and now wardrobe peeps! I have been slammed at work, but *moma* dropped me a note, so here i am dipping my toe in the chat thread waters for a zoom by. And I will only be able to pop by now and then if you dont mind.

My week started out great since I was able to capture this image of the eclipse on Monday. The fog was light, but being downtown the buildings prevented any possibility of seeing the eclipse. At 10:15 I noticed this crowd of people in front of my bank, across from my office, and funny enough, they were not looking at the sky but at the building facade. I look up and lo and behold people are pointing out the clarity of the eclipse on the buidling glass. It was unbelievably exciting and a young gal showed me how to slo mo my iphone to capture the eclipse. It was so cool and everyone was so positive and giddy. We all needed some good news following all the negative stuff, of which I shall not veer into political rants. So here are my photos to share. Did not need glasses of any kind since we were using the curtain wall of the building reflection to see the eclipse! What a lesson learnd in science and appreciation for the usefulness of tinted glass facades! And moe importantly the art of making do and serendipity and living in the moment.

joanna, i was tickled by your comments on one of my favorite hug emoji, and i always thought the hands conveyed a cute excitement, like leaping for joy, but your hilarious remarks now make me think twice using it on my IG replies. So just for you I am gonna keep sending those huggies your way haha.

I will share a quip abput a celebrity encounter. Dh and I were invited to a anniversary party and we had to arrive early because we had to leave early. I usually don't like being amongst the first to arrive at a fete, but after I was served my glass of wine, I noticed an older fellow by the entrance of the venue, and I went over to say hello. I am not sure I can divulge his name, out for discretion on a public forum. I will say he is well known locally in our area and if you have kids, you would know him for his groundbreaking fantasy sci fi films and characters and is still producing sequels.  No one was around, so I introduced myself super casually and tried my best to be low key by asking him about his daughter who taught my daughter hip hop while she was a middle schooler. Boy, did that break the ice, and soon he was telling me all about his latest film, his trials and tribulations with his new building project, and it was quite an enjoyable conversation. A good 20 minutes go by, and DH comes over and waits for famous director to pause so I can introduce him. While politely waiting, he is completely unaware of who the heck this guy is, of course since he is clueless of what directors look like in person. Then we were interrupted by our lovely hosts, and DH asks, so who is that guy? I practically kicked him in the shin for not knowing it was The director of Star Wars in person. Geesh. You'll never know who people are if you don't bother to know what they look like in person .


----------



## lanit

Well i bungled that photo sequence but the bottom photo is the first shot, then followed by top and middle.


----------



## scarf1

lanit said:


> Greetings former cafe peeps and now wardrobe peeps! I have been slammed at work, but *moma* dropped me a note, so here i am dipping my toe in the chat thread waters for a zoom by. And I will only be able to pop by now and then if you dont mind.
> 
> My week started out great since I was able to capture this image of the eclipse on Monday. The fog was light, but being downtown the buildings prevented any possibility of seeing the eclipse. At 10:15 I noticed this crowd of people in front of my bank, across from my office, and funny enough, they were not looking at the sky but at the building facade. I look up and lo and behold people are pointing out the clarity of the eclipse on the buidling glass. It was unbelievably exciting and a young gal showed me how to slo mo my iphone to capture the eclipse. It was so cool and everyone was so positive and giddy. We all needed some good news following all the negative stuff, of which I shall not veer into political rants. So here are my photos to share. Did not need glasses of any kind since we were using the curtain wall of the building reflection to see the eclipse! What a lesson learnd in science and appreciation for the usefulness of tinted glass facades! And moe importantly the art of making do and serendipity and living in the moment.
> 
> joanna, i was tickled by your comments on one of my favorite hug emoji, and i always thought the hands conveyed a cute excitement, like leaping for joy, but your hilarious remarks now make me think twice using it on my IG replies. So just for you I am gonna keep sending those huggies your way haha.
> 
> I will share a quip abput a celebrity encounter. Dh and I were invited to a anniversary party and we had to arrive early because we had to leave early. I usually don't like being amongst the first to arrive at a fete, but after I was served my glass of wine, I noticed an older fellow by the entrance of the venue, and I went over to say hello. I am not sure I can divulge his name, out for discretion on a public forum. I will say he is well known locally in our area and if you have kids, you would know him for his groundbreaking fantasy sci fi films and characters and is still producing sequels.  No one was around, so I introduced myself super casually and tried my best to be low key by asking him about his daughter who taught my daughter hip hop while she was a middle schooler. Boy, did that break the ice, and soon he was telling me all about his latest film, his trials and tribulations with his new building project, and it was quite an enjoyable conversation. A good 20 minutes go by, and DH comes over and waits for famous director to pause so I can introduce him. While politely waiting, he is completely unaware of who the heck this guy is, of course since he is clueless of what directors look like in person. Then we were interrupted by our lovely hosts, and DH asks, so who is that guy? I practically kicked him in the shin for not knowing it was The director of Star Wars in person. Geesh. You'll never know who people are if you don't bother to know what they look like in person .
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806279
> 
> View attachment 3806278


Great photos ! And what a fun story!


----------



## bunnycat

lanit said:


> Greetings former cafe peeps and now wardrobe peeps! I have been slammed at work, but *moma* dropped me a note, so here i am dipping my toe in the chat thread waters for a zoom by. And I will only be able to pop by now and then if you dont mind.
> 
> My week started out great since I was able to capture this image of the eclipse on Monday. The fog was light, but being downtown the buildings prevented any possibility of seeing the eclipse. At 10:15 I noticed this crowd of people in front of my bank, across from my office, and funny enough, they were not looking at the sky but at the building facade. I look up and lo and behold people are pointing out the clarity of the eclipse on the buidling glass. It was unbelievably exciting and a young gal showed me how to slo mo my iphone to capture the eclipse. It was so cool and everyone was so positive and giddy. We all needed some good news following all the negative stuff, of which I shall not veer into political rants. So here are my photos to share. Did not need glasses of any kind since we were using the curtain wall of the building reflection to see the eclipse! What a lesson learnd in science and appreciation for the usefulness of tinted glass facades! And moe importantly the art of making do and serendipity and living in the moment.
> 
> joanna, i was tickled by your comments on one of my favorite hug emoji, and i always thought the hands conveyed a cute excitement, like leaping for joy, but your hilarious remarks now make me think twice using it on my IG replies. So just for you I am gonna keep sending those huggies your way haha.
> 
> I will share a quip abput a celebrity encounter. Dh and I were invited to a anniversary party and we had to arrive early because we had to leave early. I usually don't like being amongst the first to arrive at a fete, but after I was served my glass of wine, I noticed an older fellow by the entrance of the venue, and I went over to say hello. I am not sure I can divulge his name, out for discretion on a public forum. I will say he is well known locally in our area and if you have kids, you would know him for his groundbreaking fantasy sci fi films and characters and is still producing sequels.  No one was around, so I introduced myself super casually and tried my best to be low key by asking him about his daughter who taught my daughter hip hop while she was a middle schooler. Boy, did that break the ice, and soon he was telling me all about his latest film, his trials and tribulations with his new building project, and it was quite an enjoyable conversation. A good 20 minutes go by, and DH comes over and waits for famous director to pause so I can introduce him. While politely waiting, he is completely unaware of who the heck this guy is, of course since he is clueless of what directors look like in person. Then we were interrupted by our lovely hosts, and DH asks, so who is that guy? I practically kicked him in the shin for not knowing it was The director of Star Wars in person. Geesh. You'll never know who people are if you don't bother to know what they look like in person .
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806279
> 
> View attachment 3806278



Nice shots lanit! I made a box, but my phone was having trouble parsing images that small of the actual eclipse. I did find it interesting that the box construction also allowed for cloud imagery in the reflections. That was kind of cool. I'll see if I can upload one from my phone.


----------



## lanit

bunnycat said:


> Nice shots lanit! I made a box, but my phone was having trouble parsing images that small of the actual eclipse. I did find it interesting that the box construction also allowed for cloud imagery in the reflections. That was kind of cool. I'll see if I can upload one from my phone.


Would love to see it bunny; thanks!


----------



## bunnycat

lanit said:


> Would love to see it bunny; thanks!



Ok attempting to post from my iPad screen hope this isn't too huge. The pics were all a bit blurry but the effect was cool. I was not expecting to see cloud images with a pinhole box so that's what made these interesting for me. (And the cool eclipse shadows)... I made it a thumbnail because I fear it is huge...you can click on it to see bigger. I'll have to post the eclipse shadows later, when I am on the computer as they are too big.


----------



## Cordeliere

lanit said:


> Greetings former cafe peeps and now wardrobe peeps! I have been slammed at work, but *moma* dropped me a note, so here i am dipping my toe in the chat thread waters for a zoom by. And I will only be able to pop by now and then if you dont mind.





Genie27 said:


> Cordie, what would be a good way to encourage infrequent readers to feel welcome to join in at any time, and possibly feel comfortable responding to older posts? I didn't realize people may hesitate or feel left out if they only pop in occasionally. I definitely enjoy seeing people pop in again when they can





Cordeliere said:


> I think people should just drop in, drop out.   No guilt or hesitation.  Shouldn't  bother to try to catch up any more than is  entertaining.   Respond to old posts with the realization that it may be a while before the other user sees your post.  The information about the @ sign is great.  I never really understood what that was about.   Infrequent followers don't need to lurk.  Don't be hesitant to participate.  Newbies. speak up.
> 
> So many people have joined the discussion,  users may be able to catch up on peoples lives just by doing a search on someones user name and limiting the search to this thread.   Wouldn't that be cool?



Hi @lanit    So glad to see you here.   Not only do we not mind if people just pop in when they can, we enjoy seeing them at those times.   I have quoted a couple of posts from yesterday regarding this point.   

Very cool pics of the eclipse.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Joannadyne said:


> Cordy, I love this story! And I love the phrase! I will have to remember to use it.
> 
> I have an appreciation for words that are untranslatable into English. Being half bilingual (meaning I can only speak my second language, Korean, with about the proficiency of a second grader), I noticed there were a few words in Korean that had no English equivalent. One is a greeting that acknowledges the hard work in a person's endeavors. Kind of a cross between "congratulations" and "good job." It's either "sugo heh" if you're greeting them before they begin their work or "sugo heh ssuh" if it's after they've completed the task. Another word "noonchi" describes that quality in people who have the foresight to see ahead and anticipate the needs of a situation or person.
> 
> Since then, I like to learn about these kinds of words from other languages - there is a beautiful specificity to them that I find so perfect.
> 
> Another example: mangata is a word that describes the beautiful silver "road" of the moon's reflection on water. I think it's a danish word. Beautiful, right?
> 
> There's a book that came out not too long ago that was essentially examples of these kinds of words. I'll look it up if anyone's interested... I acknowledge I may be nerding out a little too much - I do have a tendency to do that from time to time. [emoji5]


How cool to be half bi-lingual!
So interesting about those words too, you can just drop them into conversations and everyone will think you are totally cool and mysterious.


----------



## Joannadyne

lanit said:


> Greetings former cafe peeps and now wardrobe peeps! I have been slammed at work, but *moma* dropped me a note, so here i am dipping my toe in the chat thread waters for a zoom by. And I will only be able to pop by now and then if you dont mind.
> 
> My week started out great since I was able to capture this image of the eclipse on Monday. The fog was light, but being downtown the buildings prevented any possibility of seeing the eclipse. At 10:15 I noticed this crowd of people in front of my bank, across from my office, and funny enough, they were not looking at the sky but at the building facade. I look up and lo and behold people are pointing out the clarity of the eclipse on the buidling glass. It was unbelievably exciting and a young gal showed me how to slo mo my iphone to capture the eclipse. It was so cool and everyone was so positive and giddy. We all needed some good news following all the negative stuff, of which I shall not veer into political rants. So here are my photos to share. Did not need glasses of any kind since we were using the curtain wall of the building reflection to see the eclipse! What a lesson learnd in science and appreciation for the usefulness of tinted glass facades! And moe importantly the art of making do and serendipity and living in the moment.
> 
> joanna, i was tickled by your comments on one of my favorite hug emoji, and i always thought the hands conveyed a cute excitement, like leaping for joy, but your hilarious remarks now make me think twice using it on my IG replies. So just for you I am gonna keep sending those huggies your way haha.
> 
> I will share a quip abput a celebrity encounter. Dh and I were invited to a anniversary party and we had to arrive early because we had to leave early. I usually don't like being amongst the first to arrive at a fete, but after I was served my glass of wine, I noticed an older fellow by the entrance of the venue, and I went over to say hello. I am not sure I can divulge his name, out for discretion on a public forum. I will say he is well known locally in our area and if you have kids, you would know him for his groundbreaking fantasy sci fi films and characters and is still producing sequels.  No one was around, so I introduced myself super casually and tried my best to be low key by asking him about his daughter who taught my daughter hip hop while she was a middle schooler. Boy, did that break the ice, and soon he was telling me all about his latest film, his trials and tribulations with his new building project, and it was quite an enjoyable conversation. A good 20 minutes go by, and DH comes over and waits for famous director to pause so I can introduce him. While politely waiting, he is completely unaware of who the heck this guy is, of course since he is clueless of what directors look like in person. Then we were interrupted by our lovely hosts, and DH asks, so who is that guy? I practically kicked him in the shin for not knowing it was The director of Star Wars in person. Geesh. You'll never know who people are if you don't bother to know what they look like in person .
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806279
> 
> View attachment 3806278



So glad to see you here, lanit!! Those photos are amazing. What a wonderful surprise to be able to view the eclipse that way! 

Great celeb story, too! It's good you had an in. How did his daughter happen to teach your daughter hip hop?? Did they go to the same school?

And, heh heh, I thought I felt some honk-honks come my way! Here's a few back at you: [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Joannadyne

bunnycat said:


> Harvey is a Cat 4 now....yikes!  Bracing for it... (And I found out lots of other bad news about what the shelters did down there with animals that weren't pulled for rescue or foster and now I need a stiff drink...I'm so mad.)



Oh my gosh, I was so engulfed in my own petty troubles yesterday that when I read your post, bunny, I thought it was about your cat, Harvey!! D'oh! I hope things have calmed down for you and that we don't have any tpfers in Harvey's path!!


----------



## EmileH

@lanit great story great photos. Welcome. 

@bunnycat sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Popping in for a quick photo of the eclipse a friend of mine took! He's an amateur photographer (tho amateur is a bit of a misnomer because he takes extraordinary pics) and he and some others rented a house in OR just for the eclipse! 



(Excuse my awful scribbles to protect the innocent [emoji56])


----------



## bunnycat

Joannadyne said:


> Oh my gosh, I was so engulfed in my own petty troubles yesterday that when I read your post, bunny, I thought it was about your cat, Harvey!! D'oh! I hope things have calmed down for you and that we don't have any tpfers in Harvey's path!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> @lanit great story great photos. Welcome.
> 
> @bunnycat sending good thoughts your way.



Doing fine! We have acquired someone's big oversize pool beach balls in our back yard.  Not planning on going back out today! I had a long nap and dreamed some of my old tango shoes turned in to purses....


----------



## luckylove

lanit said:


> Greetings former cafe peeps and now wardrobe peeps! I have been slammed at work, but *moma* dropped me a note, so here i am dipping my toe in the chat thread waters for a zoom by. And I will only be able to pop by now and then if you dont mind.
> 
> My week started out great since I was able to capture this image of the eclipse on Monday. The fog was light, but being downtown the buildings prevented any possibility of seeing the eclipse. At 10:15 I noticed this crowd of people in front of my bank, across from my office, and funny enough, they were not looking at the sky but at the building facade. I look up and lo and behold people are pointing out the clarity of the eclipse on the buidling glass. It was unbelievably exciting and a young gal showed me how to slo mo my iphone to capture the eclipse. It was so cool and everyone was so positive and giddy. We all needed some good news following all the negative stuff, of which I shall not veer into political rants. So here are my photos to share. Did not need glasses of any kind since we were using the curtain wall of the building reflection to see the eclipse! What a lesson learnd in science and appreciation for the usefulness of tinted glass facades! And moe importantly the art of making do and serendipity and living in the moment.
> 
> 
> joanna, i was tickled by your comments on one of my favorite hug emoji, and i always thought the hands conveyed a cute excitement, like leaping for joy, but your hilarious remarks now make me think twice using it on my IG replies. So just for you I am gonna keep sending those huggies your way haha.
> 
> I will share a quip abput a celebrity encounter. Dh and I were invited to a anniversary party and we had to arrive early because we had to leave early. I usually don't like being amongst the first to arrive at a fete, but after I was served my glass of wine, I noticed an older fellow by the entrance of the venue, and I went over to say hello. I am not sure I can divulge his name, out for discretion on a public forum. I will say he is well known locally in our area and if you have kids, you would know him for his groundbreaking fantasy sci fi films and characters and is still producing sequels.  No one was around, so I introduced myself super casually and tried my best to be low key by asking him about his daughter who taught my daughter hip hop while she was a middle schooler. Boy, did that break the ice, and soon he was telling me all about his latest film, his trials and tribulations with his new building project, and it was quite an enjoyable conversation. A good 20 minutes go by, and DH comes over and waits for famous director to pause so I can introduce him. While politely waiting, he is completely unaware of who the heck this guy is, of course since he is clueless of what directors look like in person. Then we were interrupted by our lovely hosts, and DH asks, so who is that guy? I practically kicked him in the shin for not knowing it was The director of Star Wars in person. Geesh. You'll never know who people are if you don't bother to know what they look like in person .
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806279
> 
> View attachment 3806278



Lanit, it is so nice to see you here! Your photos of the eclipse are amazing! Thank you for posting them for us to enjoy. Love your celebrity story! Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!
L


----------



## bobkat1991

thegriswolds said:


> Love your chickens!  Athos is really posing for the camera!


Isn't he cute?  I just love his scraggly looking little beard and sideburns of feathers!



pigleto972001 said:


> I am glad you posted your pics bc I was going to ask. They are beautiful !!!! [emoji214]love the names too. No Porthos ?


Hubby named them....I guess he went for D'Artagnon instead of Porthos.



Cordeliere said:


> DH says this one looks like it is wearing an Hermes scarf.   He has a point.   It looks like Hermes orange to me.
> 
> Edit:
> But the real question is:    Is the rest of his outfit etain or etoupe?


Well, it HAS to be Hermes orange at *this *chicken farm!  You are asking a trick question...I got him from a reseller and don't trust her color naming as etain 



Genie27 said:


> Bobcat, those are handsome fellas!
> 
> Cordie, what would be a good way to encourage infrequent readers to feel welcome to join in at any time, and possibly feel comfortable responding to older posts? I didn't realize people may hesitate or feel left out if they only pop in occasionally. I definitely enjoy seeing people pop in again when they can (hi @Moirai)


Genie, thank you.  I'll go out and tell them they have online followers 



bunnycat said:


> Yes exactly! I usually get Knock Out roses. At our last place they were extremely hardy so I planted them again at the place we are in now plus a yellow one that is not as hardy and is very fussy and giving me fits. But like Bobkat, my favorites are the old varieties like my grandma used to grow and take cuttings from. Nearly impossible to kill and resistant to most things. Sadly, I never developed the needed knack for growing cuttings and so don't have any of her roses anymore. I do still have Aster and Irises from her gardens from 20+ years ago, and Oxalis, which was another favorite of hers. I just kept taking pieces of them with me whenever I moved and started again in a new house, adding on new things from every yard I've ever had like Purple Heart plant, Amaryllis, Russian Sage, Mexican petunia and various wildflowers....
> 
> Love your roosters Bobkat!


Thanks, bunnycat!  It's good to see another admirer of old roses.  Google Earthkind roses to find more that are as hardy as knockout.  And I can highly recommend Antique Rose Emporium for a place to buy some goodies!




momasaurus said:


> So pretty! I love Aramis' colors!!


Aramis  is our Kellogg's Cornflake rooster.



Joannadyne said:


> Hi chatsters.. I am feeling so down in the dumps today. I spent the day at the DMV, where I was given misinformation and told to go to the police station. I go there only to be told to go back to the DMV.
> 
> I was so angry. And I hate that when I get angry, I cry. I hate it because it conveys the wrong emotion! I'm not sad, I'm mad! But I can't help it, that's the way I react.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to bring this awesome thread down. I may have to see if sheetcaking Tina Fey-style will help. Buying a scarf would definitely cheer me up, but I'm entombed in a dark deep cave on Ban Island, where the cruel jailer has flung the key into the depths of the sea. Wi-Fi in this cave is spotty at best, so no eBay to peruse. Plus USPS doesn't deliver on Ban Island.
> 
> Oh, I'm getting pretty melodramatic now! Gonna go see if some fries will help. Or ice cream. Wahhhh.
> 
> @Bobkat, your rooster pictures helped a tiny bit. Hard to stay mad when you look at those pretty birds.


Joannadyne, I think your day calls for one of my legendary "good sulk"s!  I cry when I'm mad, too - which just makes me more mad!



eagle1002us said:


> Many thanks *@bobkat1991* for the lavender scent suggestions.  I wrote them dow and will begin checking them out immediately.
> I see slate or steel blue as a coming color b/c it's been push aside by teal and ocean blues for years but the latter are finally pooped out pretty much.  So I think the slate cardigan was a wise choice that will be stylish for quite some time.


Thanks.  I have a slate tank top from the same company, too.  But I don't count on them matching.  Sadder but Wiser!



eagle1002us said:


> He's a beauty.   When we were in Key West in the shopping area a handsome rooster was making his way down the street.    The rooster was on the street!  Not the sidewalk.  But he just mosey'd along like he didn't have a care in the world.


Thanks, eagle.  It hurts my heart to think of someone threatening all three with the stew pot if they couldn't find new homes!


----------



## momasaurus

lanit said:


> Well i bungled that photo sequence but the bottom photo is the first shot, then followed by top and middle.



Lanit, I LOVE everything about this post!!! Also welcome.

Since I know your charming DH this story makes perfect sense. 
And I saw your eclipse pix but didn't know the cool story behind the experience! Big hug to you!!


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Another good product is Shea Dry Oil or Moringa Dry Oil (I buy mine from the Body Shop) I use it on my face too and I'm ready for make-up in a couple of minutes, no residual grease. I notice Body shop hasn't got any of the Shea ATM but this is the other https://www.thebodyshop.com/en-gb/body/body-massage-oils/moringa-beautifying-oil/p/p000858 Moringa is more for the body only.



@papertiger 
I  am psyched to order some dry oil.  The scent of products is a big deal for me.   Which of the two products has the milder scent in your opinion?


----------



## Cordeliere

bobkat1991 said:


> It's good to see another admirer of old roses.  Google Earthkind roses to find more that are as hardy as knockout.  And I can highly recommend Antique Rose Emporium for a place to buy some goodies!



Good to know.   I am going to be in the market for some rose bushes in the coming year.


----------



## Genie27

bobkat1991 said:


> ..I got him from a reseller and don't trust her color naming as etain


That's hilarious!!


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> @papertiger
> I  am psyched to order some dry oil.  The scent of products is a big deal for me.   Which of the two products has the milder scent in your opinion?



I have both. I would say of the 2 get the Shea. I can't find it online so you may need to ask if they still sell it. I know it had tons and tons of 5-star reviews. I put it on today, I can't smell anything on me besides my H Rose Amazone


----------



## scarf1

@Cordeliere  - about a million pages ago you mentioned something about CSGM choices.
I have 3. Photographed together, I can see they all have blue in common! I think I would like another one, but not quite sure what to pick.
History of my choices:
1. Cavaliers du caucus.(middle). This is the first one I bought. It has black, and bunch of other colors. Goes well with black, and almost any other jewel tone I might be wearing. I do tend to fold it to show off the blues, blacks and greens. Often taken when traveling.
2. Arbre du vent (left). Loved the swirling designs and colors. It has turquoise and raspberry pink, so goes with some tops that #1 doesn't . Depending on how folded, and tied, different colors can be emphasized.
3. After those two, I thought I wanted something that was a symmetric design, and fewer colors, also a smaller scale pattern. Finally, last years choice: Chasse en Inde. In addition to black coats, I have a couple of light blue jackets, so this is easy with black, navy, light blue and gray.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere  - about a million pages ago you mentioned something about CSGM choices.
> I have 3. Photographed together, I can see they all have blue in common! I think I would like another one, but not quite sure what to pick.
> History of my choices:
> 1. Cavaliers du caucus.(middle). This is the first one I bought. It has black, and bunch of other colors. Goes well with black, and almost any other jewel tone I might be wearing. I do tend to fold it to show off the blues, blacks and greens. Often taken when traveling.
> 2. Arbre du vent (left). Loved the swirling designs and colors. It has turquoise and raspberry pink, so goes with some tops that #1 doesn't . Depending on how folded, and tied, different colors can be emphasized.
> 3. After those two, I thought I wanted something that was a symmetric design, and fewer colors, also a smaller scale pattern. Finally, last years choice: Chasse en Inde. In addition to black coats, I have a couple of light blue jackets, so this is easy with black, navy, light blue and gray.
> 
> View attachment 3806672



Love love love your Arbre du vent.  It meets what I was looking for exactly.   I have been drawn to the Chasse en Inde design in general, but it didn't dawn on me that it was available as a CSGM.   I think that would really work for me in the right colorway.  I will have to pay more attention to the Cavaliers du caucus.  I don't think I have seen it.  Wow, does it have a beautiful hem.   

Great suggestions.    Even if I don't pick these exact ones, it helps to see what others choose.   I always have the problem of not knowing if I will like something tied when I like it flat.  SOTD is a blessing to help with that problem.   The designs you shared strike me as densely patterned.  That is a very good idea as a way to not always look like you are wearing the same  graphic patterned item.  

I was just thinking the other date--wouldn't it be great if there was a thread in which you could ask people who have a scarf you are considering to post a pic tied.  "Requesting to see this scarf tied" thread.

Thank you for taking the time to respond with suggestions.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I have both. I would say of the 2 get the Shea. I can't find it online so you may need to ask if they still sell it. I know it had tons and tons of 5-star reviews. I put it on today, I can't smell anything on me besides my H Rose Amazone



There seem to be multiple scents available.  Which ones would you recommend?

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en.....1.1.64.products-cc..0.6.561...0.C6LSefbCPCQ


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> There seem to be multiple scents available.  Which ones would you recommend?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en.....1.1.64.products-cc..0.6.561...0.C6LSefbCPCQ



I only see one dry oil on the list the Madre Labs. It sounds OK apart from the mango, I wouldn't want to smell like a mango (unless I was one of course ha ha). Read more reviews, most people don't like strong scents.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Love love love your Arbre du vent.  It meets what I was looking for exactly.   I have been drawn to the Chasse en Inde design in general, but it didn't dawn on me that it was available as a CSGM.   I think that would really work for me in the right colorway.  I will have to pay more attention to the Cavaliers du caucus.  I don't think I have seen it.  Wow, does it have a beautiful hem.
> 
> Great suggestions.    Even if I don't pick these exact ones, it helps to see what others choose.   I always have the problem of not knowing if I will like something tied when I like it flat.  SOTD is a blessing to help with that problem.   The designs you shared strike me as densely patterned.  That is a very good idea as a way to not always look like you are wearing the same  graphic patterned item.
> 
> *I was just thinking the other date--wouldn't it be great if there was a thread in which you could ask people who have a scarf you are considering to post a pic tied.  "Requesting to see this scarf tied" thread.*
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to respond with suggestions.  I really appreciate it.



Great idea.


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere  - about a million pages ago you mentioned something about CSGM choices.
> I have 3. Photographed together, I can see they all have blue in common! I think I would like another one, but not quite sure what to pick.
> History of my choices:
> 1. Cavaliers du caucus.(middle). This is the first one I bought. It has black, and bunch of other colors. Goes well with black, and almost any other jewel tone I might be wearing. I do tend to fold it to show off the blues, blacks and greens. Often taken when traveling.
> 2. Arbre du vent (left). Loved the swirling designs and colors. It has turquoise and raspberry pink, so goes with some tops that #1 doesn't . Depending on how folded, and tied, different colors can be emphasized.
> 3. After those two, I thought I wanted something that was a symmetric design, and fewer colors, also a smaller scale pattern. Finally, last years choice: Chasse en Inde. In addition to black coats, I have a couple of light blue jackets, so this is easy with black, navy, light blue and gray.
> 
> View attachment 3806672



The cw of your Chasse is outstandingly beautiful


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere  - about a million pages ago you mentioned something about CSGM choices.
> I have 3. Photographed together, I can see they all have blue in common! I think I would like another one, but not quite sure what to pick.
> History of my choices:
> 1. Cavaliers du caucus.(middle). This is the first one I bought. It has black, and bunch of other colors. Goes well with black, and almost any other jewel tone I might be wearing. I do tend to fold it to show off the blues, blacks and greens. Often taken when traveling.
> 2. Arbre du vent (left). Loved the swirling designs and colors. It has turquoise and raspberry pink, so goes with some tops that #1 doesn't . Depending on how folded, and tied, different colors can be emphasized.
> 3. After those two, I thought I wanted something that was a symmetric design, and fewer colors, also a smaller scale pattern. Finally, last years choice: Chasse en Inde. In addition to black coats, I have a couple of light blue jackets, so this is easy with black, navy, light blue and gray.
> 
> View attachment 3806672


I love hearing people's reasoning. Three very different uses.
Also I have the 90 of that cavaliers. Pretty much the same colors and hem, right?


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Love love love your Arbre du vent.  It meets what I was looking for exactly.   I have been drawn to the Chasse en Inde design in general, but it didn't dawn on me that it was available as a CSGM.   I think that would really work for me in the right colorway.  I will have to pay more attention to the Cavaliers du caucus.  I don't think I have seen it.  Wow, does it have a beautiful hem.
> 
> Great suggestions.    Even if I don't pick these exact ones, it helps to see what others choose.   I always have the problem of not knowing if I will like something tied when I like it flat.  SOTD is a blessing to help with that problem.   The designs you shared strike me as densely patterned.  That is a very good idea as a way to not always look like you are wearing the same  graphic patterned item.
> 
> I was just thinking the other date--wouldn't it be great if there was a thread in which you could ask people who have a scarf you are considering to post a pic tied.  "Requesting to see this scarf tied" thread.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to respond with suggestions.  I really appreciate it.


Can you remind us what your original question was about shawls?? (SORRY!!!)


----------



## CapriTrotteur

bobkat1991 said:


> Bolide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803754
> 
> I will add a picture of my newest bag, a mm picotin in Fauve Barenia with Raisin chevre handles when I next get "gussied up" and go out!


Love the photie's BobKat.
I agree with Cordie, the CLF is splendid.
Looking forward to pics of you with your new beauty.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Moirai said:


> No rush. Whenever you get the chance. I'm glad it worked out. It's a lovely necklace and I'm looking forward to seeing your pic.
> 
> 
> I have the same mentality of keeping work wardrobe separate from weekend wear so I don't feel like I'm always working
> 
> 
> Bobkat, you have a fabulous collection! Happy to be able to chat with you here. I especially love your Bolide. Is it raisin?


Thanks Moirai, I will try although I am a bit techie challenged at the best of times.
I think that's exactly it with the reason for me too, glad it's not just me that feels that way about separate wardrobes.
To take it a step further, I also feel that way about my phone, but that's a whole 'nuther conversation as they say.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

momasaurus said:


> Goodie! I look forward to chatting about MM leathers. As it turns out, I spent the day with 2 gals who have MM bags.
> @Cordeliere Just back from an all-day jaunt mostly away from electronics. I will post a pic of contrast lining soon, I promise!
> 
> 
> Do you mean really in the flesh? (Like let's have a meetup?) Or pix? Here is a dedicated picture thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...gs-reference-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love languages. You put it so well: "there is a beautiful specificity" about certain foreign words.
> 
> 
> You are hilarious
> 
> 
> I am really laughing over the not-quite-so-famous person wearing a disguise!!!
> 
> 
> Oooh la la, *bobkat*! You know I love those trims - and your scarf/shawls pairings are perfect. The ostrich is amazing!!
> And is that pico rouge tomate? Such a nice color for you!
> 
> 
> Hi there, katekluet! Glad you have joined our playground.



Hey mama, no I did mean just photo's of folk's beauties, rather than web pictures.
I am going to browse the link thank you in a bit, I am looking forward to it so need to "build myself up" to the occasion.
A meetup would always be fun, but a bit tricky for me probably since I am 'cross the pond.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere  - about a million pages ago you mentioned something about CSGM choices.
> I have 3. Photographed together, I can see they all have blue in common! I think I would like another one, but not quite sure what to pick.
> History of my choices:
> 1. Cavaliers du caucus.(middle). This is the first one I bought. It has black, and bunch of other colors. Goes well with black, and almost any other jewel tone I might be wearing. I do tend to fold it to show off the blues, blacks and greens. Often taken when traveling.
> 2. Arbre du vent (left). Loved the swirling designs and colors. It has turquoise and raspberry pink, so goes with some tops that #1 doesn't . Depending on how folded, and tied, different colors can be emphasized.
> 3. After those two, I thought I wanted something that was a symmetric design, and fewer colors, also a smaller scale pattern. Finally, last years choice: Chasse en Inde. In addition to black coats, I have a couple of light blue jackets, so this is easy with black, navy, light blue and gray.
> 
> View attachment 3806672



These are beautiful choices and very well thought out. Your reasoning makes perfect sense. What is your criteria for the next shawl that you add?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Vitamina H said:


> Hi, *PbP*! I am so glad that you posted because I couldn't see my post show up until you had posted. It is so funny how we slowly do get to this point of finding one color or so really isn't doing us much favor. I am totally with you that some duplicates are just 'must haves'! I remember that you and I both love Les Chemins Secrets. I adore each one and would never part with any of them. Last season, I bought two cws of the Maharani CSGM and they are exactly in line with your logic: one FW cw and one SS cw. Some designs and the colorations are just sooo good, too good not to have mulitples! ha!! I am trying to be so much more critical now that my collection has grown so much. Do you remember a few years back when I bought so many Tapis Persans Zooms Gavroches? Ha! My 140cm TP is one of my favorites, but I decided to part with two of the gavs. I just don't use them enough. i think the small formats are so tempting because they are:1. Soooo cute!
> 2  The price feels like a steal compared to the CSGMss and 140cms!
> 3. Bunny Cat just makes them all look so irresistible - Bunny, you wear them so well!
> Yep, it is unfortunate when you do find the large format is your favorite...we are the same there too. I am buying less in quantity, but the EUR amount isn't any less! ha!! I do have to add, which must be a record for me, that I have not bought one single FW 17 scarf. My SA emailed and asked me what to set aside for me and I really don't know! So weird! I told her the CSGM bandana. Have you tried it? I can see it being an easy and throw on kind of shawl. Do you have any temptations from FW17 yet??!!


I feel so much better knowing that you and others think it's ok to have the same design in two colour ways.
I do tend to duplicate things for a number of reasons it seem's, and was concerned that I was repeating this habit un-necessarily with my scarf purchases. 
DH was an enabler with certain patterns being so good that it was ok, ZebraPegasus being a firm favourite of his.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Can you remind us what your original question was about shawls?? (SORRY!!!)



I this climate it is too hot to wear CSGMs in ties around my neck.   But draped over my shoulders they are nice for the evening chill in the winter either eating outside or making a sleeveless dress comfy.   Given that limitation to only wearing a CSGM draped over my shoulders, I need patterns that look pretty when fully open and do not have highly memorable patterns.   I don't want it to seem like "oh that same shawl again and have the shawl define the outfit".  Scarf1 was kind enough to offer some suggestions of designs that would accomplish that. 

An example of a highly memorable pattern that would not meet the shoulder drape requirements  would be Sieste au Paradis.   Beside being highly memorable, the vivid trees against the vivid background  (my favorite feature of that pattern) does not look attractive to me in a shoulder drape.   See example below.  I have this picture to discourage me from buying this pattern since I love it so much flat.  No offense intended to anyone who loves this design worn this way.  Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I only see one dry oil on the list the Madre Labs. It sounds OK apart from the mango, I wouldn't want to smell like a mango (unless I was one of course ha ha). Read more reviews, most people don't like strong scents.



There are several that say dry oil mist.  I take it that is not what you recommend.


----------



## Genie27

That's an excellent point, Cordie - which other shawls look good worn this way? I think Chasse would work, or Lalbhai or Arbre, Jardins (Maharani) etc - any small repetitive pattern. Also muted tone-on-tones in a sweeping abstract/Bridlery like a Mors could work well. 

Basically the ones I'm not drawn to. But I think if I can start seeing them as clothing, I'd have an easier time selecting H. Instead, I can only see them as art and pretty colours.


----------



## EmileH

CapriTrotteur said:


> I feel so much better knowing that you and others think it's ok to have the same design in two colour ways.
> I do tend to duplicate things for a number of reasons it seem's, and was concerned that I was repeating this habit un-necessarily with my scarf purchases.
> DH was an enabler with certain patterns being so good that it was ok, ZebraPegasus being a firm favourite of his.



Oh absolutely. Sometimes different colorways have a completely different vibe. Looking at my collection, almost half of my 90s are duplicate designs. For my 140 silks this number is even higher. They make so few choices of the 140 silks that I'm very open to having more than one colorway. I haven't repeated any cashmere designs  yet. Perhaps because there are so many choices in that category.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> I this climate it is too hot to wear CSGMs in ties around my neck.   But draped over my shoulders they are nice for the evening chill in the winter either eating outside or making a sleeveless dress comfy.   Given that limitation to only wearing a CSGM draped over my shoulders, I need patterns that look pretty when fully open and do not have highly memorable patterns.   I don't want it to seem like "oh that same shawl again and have the shawl define the outfit".  Scarf1 was kind enough to offer some suggestions of designs that would accomplish that.
> 
> An example of a highly memorable pattern that would not meet the shoulder drape requirements  would be Sieste au Paradis.   Beside being highly memorable, the vivid trees against the vivid background  (my favorite feature of that pattern) does not look attractive to me in a shoulder drape.   See example below.  I have this picture to discourage me from buying this pattern since I love it so much flat.  No offense intended to anyone who loves this design worn this way.  Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> View attachment 3806943


Corde, you bring up an interesting point. I feel the same way about my Dallet csgm. I feel self conscious wearing it openly draped across the back due to the big bold design, and prefer wrapping it around the front.


----------



## dharma

Moirai said:


> Corde, you bring up an interesting point. I feel the same way about my Dallet csgm. I feel self conscious wearing it openly draped across the back due to the big bold design, and prefer wrapping it around the front.
> View attachment 3806967


Oh Moirai!!! I love this dress/ skirt? ! Beautiful and comfortable looking. Perfect combination! Who is the designer?


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> I this climate it is too hot to wear CSGMs in ties around my neck.   But draped over my shoulders they are nice for the evening chill in the winter either eating outside or making a sleeveless dress comfy.   Given that limitation to only wearing a CSGM draped over my shoulders, I need patterns that look pretty when fully open and do not have highly memorable patterns.   I don't want it to seem like "oh that same shawl again and have the shawl define the outfit".  Scarf1 was kind enough to offer some suggestions of designs that would accomplish that.
> 
> An example of a highly memorable pattern that would not meet the shoulder drape requirements  would be Sieste au Paradis.   Beside being highly memorable, the vivid trees against the vivid background  (my favorite feature of that pattern) does not look attractive to me in a shoulder drape.   See example below.  I have this picture to discourage me from buying this pattern since I love it so much flat.  No offense intended to anyone who loves this design worn this way.  Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> View attachment 3806943


Interesting point. I never thought of this. As a cold weather dweller, I can twirl and fold away and get different looks out of my csgm's, especially one like Sieste au paradis. I agree that wearing this one open leads to repetitiveness. You excercise great control on not purchasing it since you love it so much!


----------



## Moirai

I preordered CL Cadrilla pumps (same shoes as @Pocketbook Pup ). Went up half size as recommended but they were too large so I had to return them. I'm still debating whether to order my regular size to wear for work. PbP, how do you like them?
The black Ferragamo booties are recent purchase which I will keep because they are surprisingly comfortable and easy to walk in despite the thin high heels.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Chatsters.    I experienced a miracle yesterday and I want to share!    I got rid is RBF!!!   (the much hated resting ***** face.)  For me, it really is a miracle.    Here is the deal.
> 
> I had let my forehead botox go about 4 years ago.   The last year I was in CA, I was too busy.   In FL, I didn't have anyone I trusted and didn't have the time or money.   So now that we are out of the capital expenditure squeeze,  I have been throwing money at my appearance.
> 
> Last week I got my forehead done.   I really, really liked the woman.  Besides finding her to highly competent, I liked her so much that I wish she was not a vendor so she could become my new bestie.    Yesterday I went for my recheck.
> 
> A little bit about relevant intervening events.   My gay guy hairdresser is a stitch.   At my last cut, he was teasing his salonmate about her fresh botox treatment that had put her eyebrows up at her hairline.   Yikes.    He was also telling me about her prior treatment of her mouth.  It looked great when she wasn't talking but when she smiled, she looked like she had had a stroke.   Double yikes and horror .   As horrifying as that was, the 3 of us were laughing so hard, I nearly fell out of the chair, and of course I had to tell DH about that.   With this background (improvement is possible but so are disasters), DH suggested I ask my new botox lady about doing my mouth.
> 
> Up until I dropped the ball on self maintenance about 4 years, I worked very hard to stay looking like myself rather than changing into someone else.   One of the things that bothered me about aging was that the my mouth started settling into an uncontrollable soft frown.   I was not unhappy  and worked at smiling, but hey, it was work to fight a frown that wanted to have its way with me.   And seriously, who wants to work at smiling?  My mother had gone the same route, and by the time of her death, she looked like Kayne West when her face was resting.   At her funeral, her mouth looked like a croquet wicket, which was so not who she was.   I was NOT looking forward to that and could see that I was on that road.
> 
> Yesterday at my botox re-check,  I causally asked her about mouth botox as an afterthought.   With a minimal assessment of my mouth muscles, she said she could help a little.   There are muscles that run from the corner of your mouth down to you jawbone.   She put a little botox on each side in those muscles down near the bone.   It was amazing.  Within hours I could see the difference.  Botox isn't suppose to have an effect for 7-10 days, but my body reacts to everything very quickly.   Now that those muscles have relaxed a bit,  my mouth goes straight across with my old upturn at the corners.   My mouth is now resting in a faint smile instead of a faint frown!!!!
> 
> The best thing is the feedback loop between my face muscles and my brain.  For the last 5-7 years, my internal sense of my face has not felt the same as it did for the majority of my life.  I just attributed it to having more fat in my face, gravity, and getting old.   After the botox, my face felt like its old self.  And my brain thinks I am happier/more cheerful.   Unconsciously, my brain says "smile on face noted.   things must be good."
> 
> For me this is truly a miracle.   I got myself back.  I can tear my membership in the Kanye West RBF club.   I am free.  That really puts a smile on my face.


Wowza that's fab!
I am sharing your joy!


----------



## Moirai

dharma said:


> Oh Moirai!!! I love this dress/ skirt? ! Beautiful and comfortable looking. Perfect combination! Who is the designer?


Thank you, dharma ! The top is a wool blouson tank top and the skirt is from a designer in LA which I don't think is in business anymore. I do love the fit and movement of the skirt. And it is very comfortable.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Love love love your Arbre du vent.  It meets what I was looking for exactly.   I have been drawn to the Chasse en Inde design in general, but it didn't dawn on me that it was available as a CSGM.   I think that would really work for me in the right colorway.  I will have to pay more attention to the Cavaliers du caucus.  I don't think I have seen it.  Wow, does it have a beautiful hem.
> 
> Great suggestions.    Even if I don't pick these exact ones, it helps to see what others choose.   I always have the problem of not knowing if I will like something tied when I like it flat.  SOTD is a blessing to help with that problem.   The designs you shared strike me as densely patterned.  That is a very good idea as a way to not always look like you are wearing the same  graphic patterned item.
> 
> I was just thinking the other date--wouldn't it be great if there was a thread in which you could ask people who have a scarf you are considering to post a pic tied.  "Requesting to see this scarf tied" thread.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to respond with suggestions.  I really appreciate it.


FYI my Chasse en inde is from FW2016, so should be able to still find some in stores. The other 2 are from 2015.
However, Chasse en inde has been released multiple times including CSGM, so older color combos are frequently available on the *bay.


----------



## scarf1

papertiger said:


> The cw of your Chasse is outstandingly beautiful


Thank you. It is my current fav!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

FizzyWater said:


> I picked up Fleurs de Giverny in white, and am thinking about it in red (such a difference in cws!), and a small Space Shopping.  I'd really like Into the Canadian Wild in a specific cw, but they didn't have it in the European stores and I think my SA isn't interested in ordering it for me.  Should I just buy it from the German site now that it's listed?  Call the Copenhagen SA and ask her to order it?  I am H-etiquette-defective - any advice welcome.
> 
> Also in scarf acquisition questions, has anyone seen the Ex Libris mousseline in red in real life?  I've seen a nice one on the interwebs but can't tell if the color is orangey or not.  The seller said the border is more orangey than the center, which doesn't really answer my question.


Hey Fizzy, I don't know if this helps but my SA told me that if you see something on the web you can ask your SA to transfer it into the store for you and it counts as their sale and not a web sale.
I think this only works with boutique's and not concession's however.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Thank you, dharma ! The top is a wool blouson tank top and the skirt is from a designer in LA which I don't think is in business anymore. I do love the fit and movement of the skirt. And it is very comfortable.


It's a gorgeous outfit - the scarf pulls the bottom pattern beautifully!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I preordered CL Cadrilla pumps (same shoes as @Pocketbook Pup ). Went up half size as recommended but they were too large so I had to return them. I'm still debating whether to order my regular size to wear for work. PbP, how do you like them?
> The black Ferragamo booties are recent purchase which I will keep because they are surprisingly comfortable and easy to walk in despite the thin high heels.
> View attachment 3806975



Hi, I love the booties. 

I went back and forth on sizes for the cadrilla shoes and finally settled on my normal CL size. They are currently my most reached for shoes. I think the shape looks fresh with either pants or dresses. They are very comfortable except that they do sometimes rub a bit on my toe after a long day.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> It's a gorgeous outfit - the scarf pulls the bottom pattern beautifully!


Thank you, Genie!


----------



## EmileH

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hey Fizzy, I don't know if this helps but my SA told me that if you see something on the web you can ask your SA to transfer it into the store for you and it counts as their sale and not a web sale.
> I think this only works with boutique's and not concession's however.



This is correct. The SA at my local store didn't want to be bothered especially for a 90. She might if she was in a good mood do it for a large format. Otherwise she told me to just order online, Scarves don't count much for their commission structure. She was a particularly lousy SA. Hopefully others are better.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, I love the booties.
> 
> I went back and forth on sizes for the cadrilla shoes and finally settled on my normal CL size. They are currently my most reached for shoes. I think the shape looks fresh with either pants or dresses. They are very comfortable except that they do sometimes rub a bit on my toe after a long day.


I think the rubbing of the toes is the reason I didn't reorder yet. Otherwise I like the style and especially the block heel and height. The patent is gorgeous too. Pondering continues...


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> I love hearing people's reasoning. Three very different uses.
> Also I have the 90 of that cavaliers. Pretty much the same colors and hem, right?


Yes.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are beautiful choices and very well thought out. Your reasoning makes perfect sense. What is your criteria for the next shawl that you add?


My next criteria- I don't know!!  But it is likely to include blue as a color!

@Cordeliere - actually my post was a response to your query about someone's collection of CSGMs and wanting to see a group pic of their collection, and why they picked ones. These 3 are my current complete collection of CSGM. I do wear mine mostly in the winter, so don't wear them as you intend. Good luck with your hunt! I have stuck to buying in boutique, because at this price, I don't want to make a scarf mistake. There were several designs from SS2014 that others on this forum own, that I wish I had, in a more springy pallette, I have fallen in love with the mod shots. Unfortunately( fortunately?), I foolishly thought I would not use a CSGM when they were readily available.
Do I remember that you currently own 2 CSGM? If so, can we see what you currently have?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Here is a philosophical scarf question.  Posting this especially to those whose collections are trending in the direction of CSGMs
> 
> There are so many of the patterns that are grailish (for many) that have tricky unusual colorways:    ELEK,   Fleurs Dindiennes,  and LFASDV,  etc.    I think it is the unusual complexity that makes them so appealing and grail worthy.   But, it seems to me,  each colorway has one color that I put in the "avoid" category.   It may not even be much of that color, but that is where my eye always goes.  Assuming this is true of others.   Not assuming my "avoids" and others "avoids" are the same.   H just really pushes the boundaries on colors.   In fact, I remember someone putting on their lessons learned list to not buy scarves that you are trying to figure out how to hide the difficult spot before you buy.
> 
> Is it easier to work with the hated color spot in the CSGM format than the carre?  I am thinking that over my shoulders away from my face would be easier.   I don't look at the back of my hair so why would I look at the back of a shawl?   I could just "moon" the person behind me in the theatre with one ugly flower in FI or that weird checkered pattern in ELEK.    They will just have to avert their eyes.


What I always find really difficult with CSGM's is the scale of the piece.
When you see the photo online it is a "tiny" square relatively, but the actual thing is "huge".
This completely changes the proportions of the various elements and what they then look like when worn.
The borders are the things that always throw me, again as in the picture they look insignificant, but in real life, they are quite wide and prominent.
I will not buy any scarf that I haven't tried on in person.
I justify that this is better for the wallet as opportunity is less and I am less likely to make a "mistake".


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> There are several that say dry oil mist.  I take it that is not what you recommend.



So long as it's a dry oil that's fine. I'm guessing the mist part comes from the dispenser. I have dry oil mist on my SPF and it works well


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> I preordered CL Cadrilla pumps (same shoes as @Pocketbook Pup ). Went up half size as recommended but they were too large so I had to return them. I'm still debating whether to order my regular size to wear for work. PbP, how do you like them?
> The black Ferragamo booties are recent purchase which I will keep because they are surprisingly comfortable and easy to walk in despite the thin high heels.
> View attachment 3806975



Love the booties.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Corde, you bring up an interesting point. I feel the same way about my Dallet csgm. I feel self conscious wearing it openly draped across the back due to the big bold design, and prefer wrapping it around the front.
> View attachment 3806967



Love that skirt!


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Love the booties.



+1


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> Corde, you bring up an interesting point. I feel the same way about my Dallet csgm. I feel self conscious wearing it openly draped across the back due to the big bold design, and prefer wrapping it around the front.
> View attachment 3806967



Yes.  I like it on you better worn in front.   The hem is beautiful.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> Love the booties.





papertiger said:


> Love that skirt!





papertiger said:


> +1





Cordeliere said:


> Yes.  I like it on you better worn in front.   The hem is beautiful.


Thank you, Corde and Papertiger!
I felt so many eyes on my back the first time I worn Dallet draped across the back, lol. I rather have people stared from the front so I know where's it's coming from


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere - actually my post was a response to your query about someone's collection of CSGMs and wanting to see a group pic of their collection, and why they picked ones.  Do I remember that you currently own 2 CSGM? If so, can we see what you currently have?



Well obviously I can't remember what I said yesterday.   That is nothing new.  Ha ha.

I can post flat pics of my two, but can't do modeling shots today.   I am working in my yard (I would flattering myself to call it a garden at this stage) so I am dirty and will continue to be dirty for a number of hours.  
	

		
			
		

		
	








I adore the Beloved india and don't really expect it to play well with other.   She is a star.

Please forgive all my typos today.  I have my contacts in today with readers over them and the depth of field isn't right for the computer.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Genie27 said:


> It's already getting cooler here and I will shortly need to switch to long pants until it's consistently cool and tights become an option. Until then, this jacket is perfect. I keep reaching for it even when I have others that could work. It's so comfortable - as easy as wearing a tshirt - I may be seriously addicted to Chanel jackets.  I'm not wearing a romper, although it looks a bit like one. It is two different but very close shades of black on the top and bottom but the photo doesn't show that.
> 
> Any suggestions for a belt? Does it need one? What kind?


Jacket twins Genie, it looks totally fab on you!
IIRC you have the matching skirt?
For me, no belt required, the look works as it is.


----------



## Genie27

PbP the SAs here are the same - unless you're a VIP, they steer people to the website to order on line. My store has an overflow of VIP clients.

They also store their moussies in a clear Rubbermaid bin and the SA hauled it out so I could see what stock they had - all in their clear sleeves. It didn't feel very luxurious to spend moussie dollars rifling through a plastic tub. Then again, the previous time I asked about moussies, a different SA said they didn't have any other than very old ones.

@CapriTrotteur do you mind posting a mod shot of yours if you have one, my dear? I'm not totally satisfied with the fit and would love to see another IRL to see if I'm just being a bit picky. I do have the skirt as well, but am not sure I'd wear them together except as a one-off. Have not even tried it yet.


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> I will not buy any scarf that I haven't tried on in person.
> I justify that this is better for the wallet as opportunity is less and I am less likely to make a "mistake".



It takes me forever to notice a design and decide whether or not I like it.  By then it is gone from the boutique.   And besides, boutiques make me uncomfortable.  Momasaurus gave me very helpful desensitization therapy, but without her holding my hand and saying "it will be ok grasshopper," I don't want to go in and try stuff on.


----------



## luckylove

Moirai said:


> I preordered CL Cadrilla pumps (same shoes as @Pocketbook Pup ). Went up half size as recommended but they were too large so I had to return them. I'm still debating whether to order my regular size to wear for work. PbP, how do you like them?
> The black Ferragamo booties are recent purchase which I will keep because they are surprisingly comfortable and easy to walk in despite the thin high heels.
> View attachment 3806975



These booties are fabulous!! Thank you so much for posting them... I have been on a quest for a long time to find the right balance of sex appeal and comfort; these look perfect!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cafecreme15 said:


> In my field specifically things are still quite formal, although most firms made the switch from business formal (suits every day) to business casual, my office being one of them. I have friends in other industries who literally wear jeans and tshirts or jeans and a sweater to work every day, and that is totally acceptable in their offices.
> 
> And that is a very good deal, considering the pound has been down the last year.


Wouldn't it be great to be able to wear casual clothes to work, it would make it much easier I think.
Yes, the £ is not great at all at the moment, makes everything more expensive


----------



## CapriTrotteur

eagle1002us said:


> I learned a phrase I kept when we were in London.  I asked about seeing some stuff from a  specific and quite well known British jeweler who had a style that gained traction in the 60s, a molten look, with stones that looked like icicles or tiny boulders, very naturalistic but at the same time abstract.  I was hoping to just look at the things from this jeweler b/c I admire them.  The antique dealer didn't have his stuff and -- as people in selling often do when confronted with competing goods  -- dismissed this jeweler, in this case by saying his work was "pig ugly."
> So, now I go around and call everything "pig ugly."   Pig ugly was my biggest "souvenir" from our trip.


Yup, pig ugly is not a good "compliment".
Which British jeweller were you hoping to see pieces from?


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is correct. The SA at my local store didn't want to be bothered especially for a 90. She might if she was in a good mood do it for a large format. Otherwise she told me to just order online, Scarves don't count much for their commission structure. She was a particularly lousy SA. Hopefully others are better.



PbP, would you mind explaining a little bit how the commission structure works? I've heard different theories but would like to know for sure!


----------



## cafecreme15

CapriTrotteur said:


> Wouldn't it be great to be able to wear casual clothes to work, it would make it much easier I think.
> Yes, the £ is not great at all at the moment, makes everything more expensive



It would be so much easier on my wallet, that's for sure! But I like wearing more formal clothes to work because it gets me into the work mindset, so I feel like I am on duty vs off duty.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Well, Local Child, you really beat the odds in meeting the leaders of not one, but two, world powers.
> 
> You know about all kinds of thing I don't.   What is Ultherapy?   What is a full smile makeover?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> It was the sentence construction.   We would use the word in a sentence like this:   I pondered the events that had just happened (or my choices).    In this case, it was using ponder as a synonym for "look" (as in take a look at this).   Even if it meant as consider, or reflect on,  we would never combine the word "take" with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because they don't have coyotes in the UK as in "coyote ugly"?
> 
> 
> 
> Lavender needs sun, so it would not work as a house plant.   Bugs tend to avoid highly fragrant plants, so I doubt it would get anything if you tried it outside.


Mmm, agreed about the sentence construction.
A more typical "cockney" expression for what was asked would be "take a gander" or have a "butchers".

Thankfully no Coyote's over here, there was a film called Coyote Ugly if I recall.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> It takes me forever to notice a design and decide whether or not I like it.  By then it is gone from the boutique.   And besides, boutiques make me uncomfortable.  Momasaurus gave me very helpful desensitization therapy, but without her holding my hand and saying "it will be ok grasshopper," I don't want to go in and try stuff on.


I felt the same way until I met my SA who is very sweet. She offered me a B the first time I met her and then another B30 a month later. She has transferred to another store so I have not been back to my local store. Guess that's been good for my wallet . I feel it all comes down to making that special connection with the SA. 



luckylove said:


> These booties are fabulous!! Thank you so much for posting them... I have been on a quest for a long time to find the right balance of sex appeal and comfort; these look perfect!


Thanks, luckylove! Good luck!


----------



## Moirai

Not sure if this falls into the "Whatever" topic of this thread, no problem if it is not. DH and I watched movies/tv series together, it's our date nights at home. We recently watched Ozark on Netflix. Really good series for anyone interested. Any Game of Thrones fans? Gosh, it's the season finale tonight. Too fast!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hehe I read the books. The gore and stuff on tv was too much for me. My husband juuuust started watching last week. He's seen the first two episodes lol. His quote "that Joffrey kid seems like he's a jerk." [emoji38]


----------



## Pirula

Here's a current project I'm considering, welcome thoughts.   In my attic clean out frenzy I found my mother's wedding dress.  She made it herself; she was a wonderful seamstress and I always had a closet of clothes growing up.  She even made my first suits when I got a "real" job.   So it's 55 years old now, and I think quite classic and beautiful:




Here's the back:




My mother was 6 ft tall.  When she married she was quite thin, but she had the opposite body type to mine.  She was larger on top half and almost hipless.  

I am trying to salvage the dress for me to wear.  Step one:  it fits.  Will need no work at the hips, miracle of miracles.  Will need hemming, and the bodice is much too big.  Will take to Henry (tailor).  It was stained and Step 2 was cleaning.  Check!  They got it out, yay!

But, we also have this:




Woe!  Hoping Henry can somehow create a patch or replace that section of fabric, or, or, or....   I just don't know.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Genie27 said:


> On another thread, Pbp brought up something about getting pants waists taken in to fit better, and I thought I would ask the knowledgeable ladies here if you knew if waistlines could be loosened - especially if there is no give/extra material at the seams. I'm muffin-friendly, so a lot of my skirts and pants have to be purchased a size bigger to fit the waist and then they are baggy. Or I size right and can't breathe from the constricted waist...Chanel has a generous Sean allowance, but it's my other brands that don't.
> 
> Any ideas to take to my seamstress?


This may have been already answered however, if not
My DH informs me that it depends how the item has been constructed.
Generally there isn't any seam allowance in the waist band.
Maybe more likely in higher end things.  
Apparently tuxedo trousers do have an adjustable piece on each side which give around 2" flexibility.
If you need to increase the waist you need to put a "V" insert into the back of the piece to accommodate this, which could look rather strange.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Genie27 said:


> Cafe, I'm in the same boat, but having a harder time letting go of expensive (and some inexpensive) items that no longer fit.
> 
> What did you use to motivate yourself?





cafecreme15 said:


> It was a combination of things really. My wardrobe and life is in a transitional phase and I will be needing a lot less super casual clothing than I currently have (had), I want to be able to buy some more stuff for Fall without feeling guilty for having a closet full of clothes I don't wear, and sometimes the clutter and stuff in my closet gets to a critical mass that just really bugs me, and I feel like I need to purge it before I can concentrate on anything else.


Me too, although my clothes that I am trying to get rid off are from about 8-10 years ago when I was in a bit of a "hippy" phase.
There are a lot of tie dyed and other similar floaty and even celtic type stuff.
A lot I haven't even worn which is super annoying for the "miser" in me.
I have attempted to sell on eBay quite unsuccessfully.
I am really struggling with the amount of £'s that I have spent on these which I have wasted.
I know that if I could take the leap and get rid I would feel better spacially, (is this a word?)
I am extremely unlikely to wear most of this stuff again as it is no longer a look I aspire to.
I am the classic hoarder regretful of the lost £'s I think!.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Joannadyne said:


> Hi chatsters.. I am feeling so down in the dumps today. I spent the day at the DMV, where I was given misinformation and told to go to the police station. I go there only to be told to go back to the DMV.
> 
> I was so angry. And I hate that when I get angry, I cry. I hate it because it conveys the wrong emotion! I'm not sad, I'm mad! But I can't help it, that's the way I react.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to bring this awesome thread down. I may have to see if sheetcaking Tina Fey-style will help. Buying a scarf would definitely cheer me up, but I'm entombed in a dark deep cave on Ban Island, where the cruel jailer has flung the key into the depths of the sea. Wi-Fi in this cave is spotty at best, so no eBay to peruse. Plus USPS doesn't deliver on Ban Island.
> 
> Oh, I'm getting pretty melodramatic now! Gonna go see if some fries will help. Or ice cream. Wahhhh.
> 
> @Bobkat, your rooster pictures helped a tiny bit. Hard to stay mad when you look at those pretty birds.


Sorry to hear your frustration Joanna, I believe that it is ok to share not so awesome things on this thread however if it helps.
Please someone correct me if I am wrong over this.
Sending hugs anyway


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> Here's a current project I'm considering, welcome thoughts.   In my attic clean out frenzy I found my mother's wedding dress.  She made it herself; she was a wonderful seamstress and I always had a closet of clothes growing up.  She even made my first suits when I got a "real" job.   So it's 55 years old now, and I think quite classic and beautiful:
> 
> View attachment 3807056
> 
> 
> Here's the back:
> 
> View attachment 3807058
> 
> 
> My mother was 6 ft tall.  When she married she was quite thin, but she had the opposite body type to mine.  She was larger on top half and almost hipless.
> 
> I am trying to salvage the dress for me to wear.  Step one:  it fits.  Will need no work at the hips, miracle of miracles.  Will need hemming, and the bodice is much too big.  Will take to Henry (tailor).  It was stained and Step 2 was cleaning.  Check!  They got it out, yay!
> 
> But, we also have this:
> 
> View attachment 3807063
> 
> 
> Woe!  Hoping Henry can somehow create a patch or replace that section of fabric, or, or, or....   I just don't know.


Love the dress. Is this problem area in the bodice where you will need it taken in? May be very hard to find matching fabric unless he can salvage some of the lining from the hemming... otherwise you might have to have the whole dress re- lined...
Please update after you have talked to the tailor.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Well obviously I can't remember what I said yesterday.   That is nothing new.  Ha ha.
> 
> I can post flat pics of my two, but can't do modeling shots today.   I am working in my yard (I would flattering myself to call it a garden at this stage) so I am dirty and will continue to be dirty for a number of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807026
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807027
> 
> 
> I adore the Beloved india and don't really expect it to play well with other.   She is a star.
> 
> Please forgive all my typos today.  I have my contacts in today with readers over them and the depth of field isn't right for the computer.


Thanks, that gives me a better idea of your taste!
Also, I remember momma holding your hand to get you into a boutique! If it makes you feel any better, I was anxious as well before the first time I visited an actual H boutique. I am mostly over that now, but still sometimes get butterflies right before entering, because with H- you never know if it will be a positive experience.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Genie27 said:


> Now I understand why there are so many resale  size 38-42 Chanel skirts (and jackets) with teeny tiny waists. Hard to know if they were taken in or cut small for the season, or just measured inaccurately.
> 
> It wouldn't be such a big deal to return if I was US based, but after international shipping, taxes and duties it's usually more cost effective to spring for $$ alterations than to return.


Totally agree Genie, it sucks being non US based for that sort of thing.
Once made the mistake of buying a C jacket from the Bay which was in Australia.
The jacket wasn't a "bargain" but DH assured me it was a sound wardrobe investment.
The import duties etc added 40% to the cost price.
I even enquired with the authorities if the calculation was correct and was informed that the import duty on clothing was 13% plus a further 20% Vat on the total of the cost price plus import duty, so effectively double taxation.
I was not best pleased and now am very careful about where items are located when considering purchasing.


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> Thanks, that gives me a better idea of your taste!
> Also, I remember momma holding your hand to get you into a boutique! If it makes you feel any better, I was anxious as well before the first time I visited an actual H boutique. I am mostly over that now, but still sometimes get butterflies right before entering, because with H- you never know if it will be a positive experience.



Me too!!!  Though I'd been in H to get ties for my husband for years, for me never!!  My hand holder was our dear PbP.  She was also my hand holder at FSH!  Don't I'd have ever gone in alone my first time.


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> Love the dress. Is this problem area in the bodice where you will need it taken in? May be very hard to find matching fabric unless he can salvage some of the lining from the hemming... otherwise you might have to have the whole dress re- lined...
> Please update after you have talked to the tailor.



Hi scarf1!  I love your idea of using some hem fabric and will definitely mention it to Henry.   Unfortunately, this hole is front and center and about crotch height.  [emoji849]

My mother appears to have basted the lace to the silk somehow.  I don't think there's anyway to re-line it.  But perhaps something behind the hole to camouflage it.   I will definitely let you know.   There may be fabric from bodice to use too.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> PbP the SAs here are the same - unless you're a VIP, they steer people to the website to order on line. My store has an overflow of VIP clients.
> 
> They also store their moussies in a clear Rubbermaid bin and the SA hauled it out so I could see what stock they had - all in their clear sleeves. It didn't feel very luxurious to spend moussie dollars rifling through a plastic tub. Then again, the previous time I asked about moussies, a different SA said they didn't have any other than very old ones.
> 
> @CapriTrotteur do you mind posting a mod shot of yours if you have one, my dear? I'm not totally satisfied with the fit and would love to see another IRL to see if I'm just being a bit picky. I do have the skirt as well, but am not sure I'd wear them together except as a one-off. Have not even tried it yet.


Genie- I have seen plastic tubs of moussies as well. As I love moussies, I don't mind- I always wonder what treasure might appear!  Even at FSH, I have seen them stored in plastic sleeves, although there she pulled them out of a hidden drawer. I have also been told, no moussies! When I think they just don't feel like getting them out!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

bunnycat said:


> Harvey is a Cat 4 now....yikes!  Bracing for it... (And I found out lots of other bad news about what the shelters did down there with animals that weren't pulled for rescue or foster and now I need a stiff drink...I'm so mad.)





Cordeliere said:


> Watching the Harvey news last night, I thought I remembered that you were in Texas.   I think TangoTosca is in Texas.  I wonder how many other familiar names on TPF are in Harvey's path.   Hope you are ok.





Cordeliere said:


> Watching the Harvey news last night, I thought I remembered that you were in Texas.   I think TangoTosca is in Texas.  I wonder how many other familiar names on TPF are in Harvey's path.   Hope you are ok.


Now I get it, I completely misunderstood, I thought you had adopted a new Cat into your household named Harvey.
Hope all is well with you.
I am going use the emoji to underline my stupidity......


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> Not sure if this falls into the "Whatever" topic of this thread, no problem if it is not. DH and I watched movies/tv series together, it's our date nights at home. We recently watched Ozark on Netflix. Really good series for anyone interested. Any Game of Thrones fans? Gosh, it's the season finale tonight. Too fast!



Whatever means whatever.

DH and I dinosaurs.   We have free streaming with amazon prime and haven't used it yet.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Joannadyne said:


> Oh my gosh, I was so engulfed in my own petty troubles yesterday that when I read your post, bunny, I thought it was about your cat, Harvey!! D'oh! I hope things have calmed down for you and that we don't have any tpfers in Harvey's path!!


Oh thank goodness Joanna, me too, you have made me feel slightly better


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> The import duties etc added 40% to the cost price.



Yikes.


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> Hi scarf1!  I love your idea of using some hem fabric and will definitely mention it to Henry.   Unfortunately, this hole is front and center and about crotch height.  [emoji849]
> 
> My mother appears to have basted the lace to the silk somehow.  I don't think there's anyway to re-line it.  But perhaps something behind the hole to camouflage it.   I will definitely let you know.   There may be fabric from bodice to use too.


You mean she basted the lace to the silk lining, then sewed the seams? 
Another thought, would it be possible to add extra lace in this area ( salvaged from hemming or bodice ?). Not sure if that would look weird.


----------



## scarf1

@Cordeliere - now that I realize you will mostly wear CSGM as a triangle folded over your shoulders, I do think the Arbre du vent would be a great choice for you. Each corner is different, so depending on which corner you feature, it would be like 4 scarves in one for you, attached is the flat view.. also, there is very little yellow in this CW.


----------



## Genie27

scarf1 said:


> because with H- you never know if it will be a positive experience.


Glad I'm not the only one. I was also soooo nervous going into FSH the first time, as there were always huge lines outside. One afternoon there was no lineup and I went right in. I was still so nervous/anxious at the scarf counter that I basically picked the first scarf that caught my eye. There was a really loud, pushy customer who kept shoving me aside when I was trying to look at the displays and the mirror. 

But I got my lagoon clic and turquoise Maison Des carres scarf - that was the oddly appropriate scarf that I fell for. 

I kick myself for not enduring the inside lineup for a B/K but I was not ready and had not done any research and would have ended up with something not-me.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> I this climate it is too hot to wear CSGMs in ties around my neck.   But draped over my shoulders they are nice for the evening chill in the winter either eating outside or making a sleeveless dress comfy.   Given that limitation to only wearing a CSGM draped over my shoulders, I need patterns that look pretty when fully open and do not have highly memorable patterns.   I don't want it to seem like "oh that same shawl again and have the shawl define the outfit".  Scarf1 was kind enough to offer some suggestions of designs that would accomplish that.
> 
> An example of a highly memorable pattern that would not meet the shoulder drape requirements  would be Sieste au Paradis.   Beside being highly memorable, the vivid trees against the vivid background  (my favorite feature of that pattern) does not look attractive to me in a shoulder drape.   See example below.  I have this picture to discourage me from buying this pattern since I love it so much flat.  No offense intended to anyone who loves this design worn this way.  Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> View attachment 3806943


I can feel a "please don't shoot me" moment coming on, but I am going to say it anyway.
Have you looked at LV shawl's for this purpose?
There are the standard one's, the "Shine" variant formerly known as "Lurex", "Denim's" and also seasonal variations.
They are generally a plain colour apart from the self-coloured jacquard weave of the LV motif.
I prefer to wear them as shawl's rather than a H CSGM's.
They are also more price point friendly than CSGM's........


----------



## Moirai

pigleto972001 said:


> Hehe I read the books. The gore and stuff on tv was too much for me. My husband juuuust started watching last week. He's seen the first two episodes lol. His quote "that Joffrey kid seems like he's a jerk." [emoji38]


You are good! I haven't read the books but love the show. Your DH has a long ways to go, lol, gotta binge watch to catch up. A friend of mine did it in 2 weeks . Yep, Joffrey and more like him, haha.



Pirula said:


> Here's a current project I'm considering, welcome thoughts.   In my attic clean out frenzy I found my mother's wedding dress.  She made it herself; she was a wonderful seamstress and I always had a closet of clothes growing up.  She even made my first suits when I got a "real" job.   So it's 55 years old now, and I think quite classic and beautiful:
> 
> View attachment 3807056
> 
> 
> Here's the back:
> 
> View attachment 3807058
> 
> 
> My mother was 6 ft tall.  When she married she was quite thin, but she had the opposite body type to mine.  She was larger on top half and almost hipless.
> 
> I am trying to salvage the dress for me to wear.  Step one:  it fits.  Will need no work at the hips, miracle of miracles.  Will need hemming, and the bodice is much too big.  Will take to Henry (tailor).  It was stained and Step 2 was cleaning.  Check!  They got it out, yay!
> 
> But, we also have this:
> 
> View attachment 3807063
> 
> 
> Woe!  Hoping Henry can somehow create a patch or replace that section of fabric, or, or, or....   I just don't know.


This is beautiful! I hope it can be repaired. 



scarf1 said:


> Genie- I have seen plastic tubs of moussies as well. As I love moussies, I don't mind- I always wonder what treasure might appear!  Even at FSH, I have seen them stored in plastic sleeves, although there she pulled them out of a hidden drawer. I have also been told, no moussies! When I think they just don't feel like getting them out!


I've seen this too, twillies and silver jewelry in plastic bags stored in plastic containers, lol



Cordeliere said:


> Whatever means whatever.


I like that!


----------



## Genie27

I agree, Capri - I was just thinking I have a navy and a lilac Gucci shawl that I can use as shoulder drape precisely because they are tone on tone.


----------



## Cordeliere

I think it is great that we are such multi-taskers that we can 3 or 4 different conversations going on at one time.  So back to the CSGM conversation for me.    

Does anyone own this?  This colorway?   I love how it is discrete but not boring.  I am a big fan of asymmetry that is balanced.   I had been lusting for it while we were on a spending diet.   Now that we are out of the careful period and I could buy it, I have developed reservations about the background color.  You never know whether it is your monitor or the person's camera and lighting or Hermes pictures that distort the actual color.   The background seems to have a grayish cast which could be pretty or could look dingy.   I think my color processing actually shifts as I look at it.   If it is grayish, does the gray have an undertone?


----------



## Genie27

And I can't bring myself to pay H prices for something quiet. Not yet. Maybe never. Maybe someday


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Well obviously I can't remember what I said yesterday.   That is nothing new.  Ha ha.
> 
> I can post flat pics of my two, but can't do modeling shots today.   I am working in my yard (I would flattering myself to call it a garden at this stage) so I am dirty and will continue to be dirty for a number of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807026
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807027
> 
> 
> I adore the Beloved india and don't really expect it to play well with other.   She is a star.
> 
> Please forgive all my typos today.  I have my contacts in today with readers over them and the depth of field isn't right for the computer.


Your bottom CSGM is one I think I "missed", I am trying to find a shawl that works with Prune.


----------



## Genie27

Pirula, that is so pretty. Can your tailor replace the whole centre panel down the front with a new piece? It may be tricky to match though.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Genie27 said:


> PbP the SAs here are the same - unless you're a VIP, they steer people to the website to order on line. My store has an overflow of VIP clients.
> 
> They also store their moussies in a clear Rubbermaid bin and the SA hauled it out so I could see what stock they had - all in their clear sleeves. It didn't feel very luxurious to spend moussie dollars rifling through a plastic tub. Then again, the previous time I asked about moussies, a different SA said they didn't have any other than very old ones.
> 
> @CapriTrotteur do you mind posting a mod shot of yours if you have one, my dear? I'm not totally satisfied with the fit and would love to see another IRL to see if I'm just being a bit picky. I do have the skirt as well, but am not sure I'd wear them together except as a one-off. Have not even tried it yet.


I will try and find one and PM you Genie, I haven't a modelling shot as I haven't worn it yet, but I did take a couple of pic's in boutique at the time to help with decision making.

Not great re your boutique, that is not cool in my opinion.


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> You mean she basted the lace to the silk lining, then sewed the seams?
> Another thought, would it be possible to add extra lace in this area ( salvaged from hemming or bodice ?). Not sure if that would look weird.



Scarf, went back and examined carefully.  The silk is not basted to the lace in most of the dress.  But at the edges of the lace (like where this hole is) the silk is firmly attached to the silk.  The silk is quite heavy/thick.  Like a taffeta.  The stupid hole goes all the way through.  Would it help to turn dress inside out to show construction?


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> It takes me forever to notice a design and decide whether or not I like it.  By then it is gone from the boutique.   And besides, boutiques make me uncomfortable.  Momasaurus gave me very helpful desensitization therapy, but without her holding my hand and saying "it will be ok grasshopper," I don't want to go in and try stuff on.


That is a shame Cordie, I think that if the boutique is un-welcoming they don't deserve your patronage.
Is there not a "nicer" boutique that you can adopt?
Most of my CSGM's have come from my SA's recommendations and I would probably not have thought of the possibilities without her pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone. I'm trying to catch up. DH surprised me with a weekend in the Berkshires for our anniversary. We had some lovely dinners found an adorable French cafe for breakfast, saw an outdoor performance of the Tempest and even met momasurus for a cocktail. 

Pirula, what a lovely dress. Henry will know what to do for sure.

Morai thank you for the tv recommendations. I'm always looking for new things to watch.

Cafecreme, no one knows the exact commission structure at Hermes but the high yield items for the SAs seem to be fine jewelry, watches, ready to wear, shoes and home goods. They seem less interested in selling scarves or costume jewelry.

Genie, the moussies are often still in plastic. They are fragile and difficult to retold.


----------



## Pirula

Genie27 said:


> I agree, Capri - I was just thinking I have a navy and a lilac Gucci shawl that I can use as shoulder drape precisely because they are tone on tone.



I agree too.  I love my H scarves/shawls as much as anyone.  But I've got some beauties from others like YSL, Versace, and vintage Ralph Lauren ( yes that divine 80s florals of his) that I absolutely adore.


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> You are good! I haven't read the books but love the show. Your DH has a long ways to go, lol, gotta binge watch to catch up. A friend of mine did it in 2 weeks . Yep, Joffrey and more like him, haha.
> 
> 
> This is beautiful! I hope it can be repaired.
> 
> 
> I've seen this too, twillies and silver jewelry in plastic bags stored in plastic containers, lol
> 
> 
> I like that!



Thank you Morai.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> Yikes.


Yup, apparently it is only 3% for bags rather than 13% for clothes, but you still get the additional 20% on top of the sum.
Makes one very choosy about the source of purchases!!
Especially when original cost is a pretty penny so to speak.


----------



## Pirula

Genie27 said:


> Pirula, that is so pretty. Can your tailor replace the whole centre panel down the front with a new piece? It may be tricky to match though.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. I'm trying to catch up. DH surprised me with a weekend in the Berkshires for our anniversary. We had some lovely dinners found an adorable French cafe for breakfast, saw an outdoor performance of the Tempest and even met momasurus for a cocktail.
> 
> Pirula, what a lovely dress. Henry will know what to do for sure.
> 
> Morai thank you for the tv recommendations. I'm always looking for new things to watch.
> 
> Cafecreme, no one knows the exact commission structure at Hermes but the high yield items for the SAs seem to be fine jewelry, watches, ready to wear, shoes and home goods. They seem less interested in selling scarves or costume jewelry.
> 
> Genie, the moussies are often still in plastic. They are fragile and difficult to retold.



Thank you both.

Genie I don't think that would be possible but what do I know?  Taking all ideas to him, so thank you.  He's a magician, so if he can't fix it, no one can.   The hole is quite small in person, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere - now that I realize you will mostly wear CSGM as a triangle folded over your shoulders, I do think the Arbre du vent would be a great choice for you. Each corner is different, so depending on which corner you feature, it would be like 4 scarves in one for you, attached is the flat view.. also, there is very little yellow in this CW.
> View attachment 3807117



We must have been posting at the same time.  Your point about 4 in one is a good one.

Edit:  The more I think about this, the better I like it.  Great idea.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. I was also soooo nervous going into FSH the first time, as there were always huge lines outside. One afternoon there was no lineup and I went right in. I was still so nervous/anxious at the scarf counter that I basically picked the first scarf that caught my eye. There was a really loud, pushy customer who kept shoving me aside when I was trying to look at the displays and the mirror.
> 
> But I got my lagoon clic and turquoise Maison Des carres scarf - that was the oddly appropriate scarf that I fell for.
> 
> I kick myself for not enduring the inside lineup for a B/K but I was not ready and had not done any research and would have ended up with something not-me.



Actually FSH is the one I felt most comfortable in because it was such a zoo it was very easy to look at everything on display but still be under the radar.   I  took DH to Sevres and he nearly had a nervous breakdown.   I think it was the $15k bicycle that pushed him over the edge.


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> That is a shame Cordie, I think that if the boutique is un-welcoming they don't deserve your patronage.
> Is there not a "nicer" boutique that you can adopt?
> Most of my CSGM's have come from my SA's recommendations and I would probably not have thought of the possibilities without her pointing me in the right direction.



My problem is that SAs of any sort throw me off my game.  Interacting with them makes it harder to figure out what i like and want.   "I vant to be left alone." [sic]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> View attachment 3807056
> 
> View attachment 3807058
> 
> View attachment 3807063
> 
> .



Jumpin to the Pirula's mother's wedding dress discussion.  What an amazing dress with an amazing history.  I am so glad you are trying to save it.  Obstacles seem to be falling away, so I think this is meant to be.  

I have no suggestions on the solution but I do have a suggestion about the way to a solution.  I have to deal with repairmen all the time in our rental business.   The important thing in a complex problem is *the discussion*.  It is shared problem solving.  They may initially say it can't be done or  it will be difficult.   I come back with questions and off the wall suggestions based on careful visual analysis of the problem.  This forces them to think about it other ways and 98% of the time they come up with a solution.


----------



## lanit

Cordeliere said:


> I think it is great that we are such multi-taskers that we can 3 or 4 different conversations going on at one time.  So back to the CSGM conversation for me.
> 
> Does anyone own this?  This colorway?   I love how it is discrete but not boring.  I am a big fan of asymmetry that is balanced.   I had been lusting for it while we were on a spending diet.   Now that we are out of the careful period and I could buy it, I have developed reservations about the background color.  You never know whether it is your monitor or the person's camera and lighting or Hermes pictures that distort the actual color.   The background seems to have a grayish cast which could be pretty or could look dingy.   I think my color processing actually shifts as I look at it.   If it is grayish, does the gray have an undertone?
> View attachment 3807119


Cordy, I have seen this shawl in person. The background is not white or cream, it is what i call oatmeal, with  greyish cream and khaki. I can wear H Blanc no problem. I can wear gris chine easily too. I cannot wear this oatmeal background and is called Natural. I think it is the same with the Dallet shawls. I could not wear the neutral leopards one with the red hem. Your complexion has to be fair to wear this shawl.

The shawl i love wearing opened out on the shoulder these days is the Pioruette au Galop. It is absolutely abstract and gorgeous opened out. The scale is grreat on me but I lean towards graphic and modern designs. Also, my La Femme shawl and ELK are hands down great shawls opened out.


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> Your bottom CSGM is one I think I "missed", I am trying to find a shawl that works with Prune.



Do you not like ELEK in the colorway that has the prune waves?


----------



## Cordeliere

lanit said:


> Cordy, I have seen this shawl in person. The background is not white or cream, it is what i call oatmeal, with  greyish cream and khaki. I can wear H Blanc no problem. I can wear gris chine easily too. I cannot wear this oatmeal background and is called Natural. I think it is the same with the Dallet shawls. I could not wear the neutral leopards one with the red hem. Your complexion has to be fair to wear this shawl.
> 
> The shawl i love wearing opened out on the shoulder these days is the Pioruette au Galop. It is absolutely abstract and gorgeous opened out. The scale is grreat on me but I lean towards graphic and modern designs. Also, my La Femme shawl and ELK is hands down great shawls opened out.
> View attachment 3807181



Oh double Wow.   Pioruette au Galop is gorgeous!  

You confirm my concerns about the "natural" background.   Khaki undertones are not my friend.  Thanks for sharing your observations.

Edit:  Just went to google images to look at colors and you are on the first row.  (Two pics over from ABQ2ATL) Believe me, your smile gets around.


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> Jumpin to the Pirula's mother's wedding dress discussion.  What an amazing dress with an amazing history.  I am so glad you are trying to save it.  Obstacles seem to be falling away, so I think this is meant to be.
> 
> I have no suggestions on the solution but I do have a suggestion about the way to a solution.  I have to deal with repairmen all the time in our rental business.   The important thing in a complex problem is *the discussion*.  It is shared problem solving.  They may initially say it can't be done or  it will be difficult.   I come back with questions and off the wall suggestions based on careful visual analysis of the problem.  This forces them to think about it other ways and 98% of the time they come up with a solution.



Thank you Cordeliere.  And for the good advice.  Will do.


----------



## lanit

Cordeliere said:


> Oh double Wow.   Pioruette au Galop is gorgeous!
> 
> You confirm my concerns about the "natural" background.   Khaki undertones are not my friend.  Thanks for sharing your observations.
> 
> Edit:  Just went to google images to look at colors and you are on the first row.  (Two pics over from ABQ2ATL) Believe me, your smile gets around.


Oh my, thanks hon. i had no idea about google displaying my mug. Here is the beautiful* @victoriab  w*earing her la Femme ( my twin) in a stunning photo. We need to petition H to reissue this design. seriously.



A terrific Ode to La afemme thread too on her story while traveling.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-la-femme-aux-semelles-de-vent.582891/page-57


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> Jumpin to the Pirula's mother's wedding dress discussion.  What an amazing dress with an amazing history.  I am so glad you are trying to save it.  Obstacles seem to be falling away, so I think this is meant to be.
> 
> I have no suggestions on the solution but I do have a suggestion about the way to a solution.  I have to deal with repairmen all the time in our rental business.   The important thing in a complex problem is *the discussion*.  It is shared problem solving.  They may initially say it can't be done or  it will be difficult.   I come back with questions and off the wall suggestions based on careful visual analysis of the problem.  This forces them to think about it other ways and 98% of the time they come up with a solution.



Ooh, I like this idea! I will have to take a ponder on it for a possible work idea. [emoji6] Thanks!!


----------



## Cordeliere

lanit said:


> Oh my, thanks hon. i had no idea about google displaying my mug. Here is the beautiful* @victoriab  w*earing her la Femme ( my twin) in a stunning photo. We need to petition H to reissue this design. seriously.
> View attachment 3807202
> 
> 
> A terrific Ode to La afemme thread too on her story while traveling.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-la-femme-aux-semelles-de-vent.582891/page-57



As long as we are talking about La Femme, how to you feel about the one with the pink border?   All the detail colors are fabulous for me--no problematic colors, but I am having a hard time getting over that there is a part of my brain that says pink and tiger stripes don't go together.   I adjust to Hermes ways slowly.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Ooh, I like this idea! I will have to take a ponder on it for a possible work idea. [emoji6] Thanks!!



Dear you need to call the emoj crash cart.


----------



## Joannadyne

Glad I'm not the only one who got the jitters when going to H, and not from being excited, but from nervousness about whether it'd be a good or bad experience. 

I work five minutes from a big boutique but I don't go very often because of the SAs. There is one woman in particular who I call "The Dragonlady" in my head because she is so unwelcoming. The rest are not as chilly as she is but it's still not pleasant overall. 

The next closest H is 90 minutes away. When I was new to H a few years ago, I wanted to celebrate a huge promotion by buying my first scarf. My boutique didn't have what I wanted so I decided to schlep to this one instead. Maybe things would be better here. (I'm an incurable optimist.)

Boy, was I wrong. The guy here was almost as cold as dragonlady. I timidly said, "This is my first scarf and I'm not quite sure how to wear it. Would you mind showing me a few ideas?" He gave me an incredulous look and then impatiently did a bias fold. He clearly wanted to get me on my way out the door. 

But as my confidence in wearing and learning and buying scarves has increased over time (a lot of thanks to you dear ladies on tpf!) so have my balls when I walk into a store these days. I am very nice and try to engage in chit chat about scarf designs so they know I know my stuff. That seems to help quite a bit. But I am no longer afraid. 

But then, perhaps it can be attributed to age. An extraordinary liberation occurred when I turned 40. I just didn't care as much what others thought. And I became much more opinionated myself. I wish I had had this confidence in my younger days. I had heard that many women experience this but it was almost like the turning of a switch for me. 

Oh, that leads me to two things: 
1. This book was excellent: https://www.amazon.com/Confidence-Code-Science-Self-Assurance-What-Should/dp/006223062X
It's all to do with women and why we often suffer from imposter syndrome and where true self confidence comes from. I found it to be pretty interesting and helpful, especially for work.  

2. I am going to try this technique whenever I'm really anxious about something: https://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/485297/turn-anxiety-into-excitement/


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who got the jitters when going to H, and not from being excited, but from nervousness about whether it'd be a good or bad experience.
> 
> I work five minutes from a big boutique but I don't go very often because of the SAs. There is one woman in particular who I call "The Dragonlady" in my head because she is so unwelcoming. The rest are not as chilly as she is but it's still not pleasant overall.
> 
> The next closest H is 90 minutes away. When I was new to H a few years ago, I wanted to celebrate a huge promotion by buying my first scarf. My boutique didn't have what I wanted so I decided to schlep to this one instead. Maybe things would be better here. (I'm an incurable optimist.)
> 
> Boy, was I wrong. The guy here was almost as cold as dragonlady. I timidly said, "This is my first scarf and I'm not quite sure how to wear it. Would you mind showing me a few ideas?" He gave me an incredulous look and then impatiently did a bias fold. He clearly wanted to get me on my way out the door.



I understand where you are.   I never got up the nerve to go to the one five minutes from you.   I frequently went to an appointment only blocks away.   I would describe that as active avoidance on my part.    I didn't even have the courage to go into the one 90 minutes from you,  I walked past that one too.    i took the chickens way out by going to the one 4 hours from you.   Totally nice.    Then next went to the one 2 hours from you on impulse.   Not wearing any H.   They were politely uninterested in me.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, that is true about the shoulders and lapels too. I have some old items that look fine for a bit, then suddenly look really dated when something shifts. Some can cycle back.
> 
> Even though I have been told that in resale, unless one is looking for a vintage look, it's best to stick to 5 years, I'm feeling a bit tempted by a few older pieces. It may be a bit foolish/reckless.
> 
> A raglan sleeve jacket from a current season has me itching to consider a 2011 raglan style sleeve.
> 
> A classic blazer style from 2005 looks very similar to a current blazer, and there is a matching shift dress, both for a great price. The fact that it's a dull brown (not my colour) gives me pause.
> 
> I learned the hard way to buy to fit my shoulders and loosen the torso - I don't like the results from taking in an oversize jacket. But I seem to forget, when faced with a pretty tweed.
> 
> I'm rambling, but I also discovered that the classic boxy cut is not too flattering on me due to er...frontage. Chanel may have a better cut than the Moschino I tried, but I'm curious about how this shape fits others on this thread.


This is probably obvious but the tailoring goal should be to skim over the problem areas.   That can involve some fitting to get the skim just right so it blends in nicely with the areas that fit well w/o any alteration.   I have found (based on a small amount of weight loss) that the problematic areas don't go away, they just shrink some.   Genetically, I think everyone's programmed so that excess calories zoom to a particular area, no surprise there.  Although the really annoying thing I've found out is that I have to resize some rings -- some pinky rings, darn it!   How could I have lost weight in my pinky finger?  

So if you're walking around one day and see a person with a really fat pinky finger, that might be me having gained the weight back.


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> Scarf, went back and examined carefully.  The silk is not basted to the lace in most of the dress.  But at the edges of the lace (like where this hole is) the silk is firmly attached to the silk.  The silk is quite heavy/thick.  Like a taffeta.  The stupid hole goes all the way through.  Would it help to turn dress inside out to show construction?


Not needed. I think you have enough ideas to take to your tailor.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> But I got my lagoon clic and turquoise *Maison Des carres* scarf - that was the oddly appropriate scarf that I fell for.



What could be more appropriate?  More fitting?  That is a scarf to cherish.


----------



## Cordeliere

CapriTrotteur said:


> I can feel a "please don't shoot me" moment coming on, but I am going to say it anyway.
> Have you looked at LV shawl's for this purpose?
> There are the standard one's, the "Shine" variant formerly known as "Lurex", "Denim's" and also seasonal variations.
> They are generally a plain colour apart from the self-coloured jacquard weave of the LV motif.
> I prefer to wear them as shawl's rather than a H CSGM's.
> They are also more price point friendly than CSGM's........



No shooting here.   No stone throwing.   I am interested in alternatives.   It is almost impossible for me not to fall into group think, so I appreciate having other options.  Do they have the logo in the weave?   I am kind of adamantly anti logo, so that would be a problem for me.  If not logo heavy, I will definitely check them out.


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> I feel so much better knowing that you and others think it's ok to have the same design in two colour ways.
> I do tend to duplicate things for a number of reasons it seem's, and was concerned that I was repeating this habit un-necessarily with my scarf purchases.
> DH was an enabler with certain patterns being so good that it was ok, ZebraPegasus being a firm favourite of his.


Liza Minnelli, the actress -- she was in the movie Cabaret -- used to hang out with a Studio 54 crowd in the 70s, which included a designer named Halston.   He popularized the use of Ultrasuede in shirt-dresses, the fabric was new then.   She loved Halston and ordered a huge amount of the same style but in all different colors.  It was some big amount like 20 or more.  Similarly, during the 70s, Jackie Kennedy Onassis used to wear a simple outfit of capris, sandals, tee shirt and shades.  She had the same tee shirt in multiple colors, like 20 or more.  (In fact, Ari Onassis used to complain that all he saw her in was pants).  

I think some multiples are useful and desirable, certainly two of the same design is no big deal.  Two may be hard to avoid getting insofar as scarves are featured in the colors that are expected t be prominent in that season's RTW.  Different colors of the same design can make two scarves look amazingly different.

  I once got the HS Paris Modiste in every color I could fine, so we're talking maybe 5-6 colors.  The scarf featured a central design of hats that were fashionable around 1820-1830.  These hats were bonnets.  The women in the scarf design were incredibly feminine.  They were wearing high-waisted slender gowns with bonnets -- this was a post-Napoleonic French style. And they carried hat boxes.   I loved the scarf but ultimately 5 or 6 of the same design was too much.  It got a little boring.  I wanted to acquire some other designs


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> I thought so, I love his work too. I've worked with his daughter many times (who also makes fabulous jewellery).


I was on his daughter's show list for a while.  You worked with her?  Are you a jeweler, a gemologist, etc.?  What an amazing experience.   I've heard a jeweler dismiss the 60s-70s Grima-inspired style as simply a molten look.  But I have many pictures of Grima jewelry that go way beyond that in terms of composition and the quality of workmanship and most especially, wonderful gemstones that are exactly right for the design.  At the time I was in London about a decade ago, I was hoping to find a bit of Grima I could afford since at that time other jewelry styles were prominent.  Everyone with Grima must have been hoarding it because I saw nothing. ( I may not have known where to look).


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Corde, you bring up an interesting point. I feel the same way about my Dallet csgm. I feel self conscious wearing it openly draped across the back due to the big bold design, and prefer wrapping it around the front.
> View attachment 3806967


The last photo with the draped scarf and the bordered dress is superbly elegant, just inspired.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I this climate it is too hot to wear CSGMs in ties around my neck.   But draped over my shoulders they are nice for the evening chill in the winter either eating outside or making a sleeveless dress comfy.   Given that limitation to only wearing a CSGM draped over my shoulders, I need patterns that look pretty when fully open and do not have highly memorable patterns.   I don't want it to seem like "oh that same shawl again and have the shawl define the outfit".  Scarf1 was kind enough to offer some suggestions of designs that would accomplish that.
> 
> An example of a highly memorable pattern that would not meet the shoulder drape requirements  would be Sieste au Paradis.   Beside being highly memorable, the vivid trees against the vivid background  (my favorite feature of that pattern) does not look attractive to me in a shoulder drape.   See example below.  I have this picture to discourage me from buying this pattern since I love it so much flat.  No offense intended to anyone who loves this design worn this way.  Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> View attachment 3806943


Oh, interesting problem. Your ideal shawl has to look good on the diagonal, for one thing. maybe  different diagonals! Hmmmmm. Let's take a ponder upon that!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is correct. The SA at my local store didn't want to be bothered especially for a 90. She might if she was in a good mood do it for a large format. Otherwise she told me to just order online, Scarves don't count much for their commission structure. She was a particularly lousy SA. Hopefully others are better.


In my experience, the SA's did not like to transfer 90s, their idea was to buy it and then return it for a credit.  Well, that works for _them_ but it doesn't always work for me.  Because if I ordered in every 90 I liked and had to pay for that privilege upfront, I'd be broke.  
I have been staying away from the boutique.  I am afraid to go in there.  Too much tempting stuff and I'm still hankering after the tempting stuff I saw months ago.  Fortunately, I didn't care for the Spring-Summer scarves and I figure I have at least a couple of months to get any A/W '17 scarves.


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> I understand where you are.   I never got up the nerve to go to the one five minutes from you.   I frequently went to an appointment only blocks away.   I would describe that as active avoidance on my part.    I didn't even have the courage to go into the one 90 minutes from you,  I walked past that one too.    i took the chickens way out by going to the one 4 hours from you.   Totally nice.    Then next went to the one 2 hours from you on impulse.   Not wearing any H.   They were politely uninterested in me.



Yes! The one 4 hours from me is divine. A dear tpf friend introduced me to them and I will probably only shop from there now. The problem is FOMO. It's hard to skip out on something in the boutique and wonder if it'll still be there by the time my SA calls for it.


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> Yup, pig ugly is not a good "compliment".
> Which British jeweller were you hoping to see pieces from?


Grima, John Donald -- 60s and 70s stuff which I think was a truly imaginative period.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> It would be so much easier on my wallet, that's for sure! But I like wearing more formal clothes to work because it gets me into the work mindset, so I feel like I am on duty vs off duty.


I feel the same way, dressing up for work looks professional.  I don't have to super dress up with a suit but easy separates in linen with a vest and scarf look fine.


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. I'm trying to catch up. DH surprised me with a weekend in the Berkshires for our anniversary. We had some lovely dinners found an adorable French cafe for breakfast, saw an outdoor performance of the Tempest and even met momasurus for a cocktail.
> 
> Pirula, what a lovely dress. Henry will know what to do for sure.
> 
> Morai thank you for the tv recommendations. I'm always looking for new things to watch.
> 
> Cafecreme, no one knows the exact commission structure at Hermes but the high yield items for the SAs seem to be fine jewelry, watches, ready to wear, shoes and home goods. They seem less interested in selling scarves or costume jewelry.
> 
> Genie, the moussies are often still in plastic. They are fragile and difficult to retold.



Happy anniversary, pbp! That's very sweet of DH to sweep you away for what sounds like a fabulous weekend. And yay for meeting momasaurus! I love meeting tpf folks in person.


----------



## Joannadyne

eagle1002us said:


> In my experience, the SA's did not like to transfer 90s, their idea was to buy it and then return it for a credit.  Well, that works for _them_ but it doesn't always work for me.  Because if I ordered in every 90 I liked and had to pay for that privilege upfront, I'd be broke.
> I have been staying away from the boutique.  I am afraid to go in there.  Too much tempting stuff and I'm still hankering after the tempting stuff I saw months ago.  Fortunately, I didn't care for the Spring-Summer scarves and I figure I have at least a couple of months to get any A/W '17 scarves.



(What're you hankering after, if it doesn't tempt you too much to share?)


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. I'm trying to catch up. DH surprised me with a weekend in the Berkshires for our anniversary. We had some lovely dinners found an adorable French cafe for breakfast, saw an outdoor performance of the Tempest and even met momasurus for a cocktail.
> 
> Pirula, what a lovely dress. Henry will know what to do for sure.
> 
> Morai thank you for the tv recommendations. I'm always looking for new things to watch.
> 
> Cafecreme, no one knows the exact commission structure at Hermes but the high yield items for the SAs seem to be fine jewelry, watches, ready to wear, shoes and home goods. They seem less interested in selling scarves or costume jewelry.
> 
> Genie, the moussies are often still in plastic. They are fragile and difficult to retold.


Happy anniversary!


----------



## momasaurus

pigleto972001 said:


> Hehe I read the books. The gore and stuff on tv was too much for me. My husband juuuust started watching last week. He's seen the first two episodes lol. His quote "that Joffrey kid seems like he's a jerk." [emoji38]


Haha, I watched a few seasons of GOT then gave up. DD is addicted as are most 20-somethings I know. I just didn't like any of the characters, LOL! That said, I might start the whole thing up again, to help get me through long winter nights ahead.


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> Here's a current project I'm considering, welcome thoughts.   In my attic clean out frenzy I found my mother's wedding dress.  She made it herself; she was a wonderful seamstress and I always had a closet of clothes growing up.  She even made my first suits when I got a "real" job.   So it's 55 years old now, and I think quite classic and beautiful:
> 
> View attachment 3807056
> 
> 
> Here's the back:
> 
> View attachment 3807058
> 
> 
> My mother was 6 ft tall.  When she married she was quite thin, but she had the opposite body type to mine.  She was larger on top half and almost hipless.
> 
> I am trying to salvage the dress for me to wear.  Step one:  it fits.  Will need no work at the hips, miracle of miracles.  Will need hemming, and the bodice is much too big.  Will take to Henry (tailor).  It was stained and Step 2 was cleaning.  Check!  They got it out, yay!
> 
> But, we also have this:
> 
> View attachment 3807063
> 
> 
> Woe!  Hoping Henry can somehow create a patch or replace that section of fabric, or, or, or....   I just don't know.


Project Runway alert!!


----------



## Joannadyne

lanit said:


> Cordy, I have seen this shawl in person. The background is not white or cream, it is what i call oatmeal, with  greyish cream and khaki. I can wear H Blanc no problem. I can wear gris chine easily too. I cannot wear this oatmeal background and is called Natural. I think it is the same with the Dallet shawls. I could not wear the neutral leopards one with the red hem. Your complexion has to be fair to wear this shawl.
> 
> The shawl i love wearing opened out on the shoulder these days is the Pioruette au Galop. It is absolutely abstract and gorgeous opened out. The scale is grreat on me but I lean towards graphic and modern designs. Also, my La Femme shawl and ELK are hands down great shawls opened out.
> View attachment 3807181



Lanit, you look so good in EVERYTHING!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> It takes me forever to notice a design and decide whether or not I like it.  By then it is gone from the boutique.   And besides, boutiques make me uncomfortable.  Momasaurus gave me very helpful desensitization therapy, but without her holding my hand and saying "it will be ok grasshopper," I don't want to go in and try stuff on.





Cordeliere said:


> It takes me forever to notice a design and decide whether or not I like it.  By then it is gone from the boutique.   And besides, boutiques make me uncomfortable.  Momasaurus gave me very helpful desensitization therapy, but without her holding my hand and saying "it will be ok grasshopper," I don't want to go in and try stuff on.


It is impossible just to bop into H and just browse.  I find browsing relaxing but not at H.  Because the pressure is always there to get something and to get something at a higher price than I'm looking at, i.e., get a 140 rather than a 90.   Everywhere else in the world that's high end I can brush SA's off with a "just browsing" comment but at H I know too much about the merchandise.  Plus, I seem to send out these subliminal vibes of liking stuff and they can tell.   I'm sure my eyes light up -- maybe I should wear shades like Anna Wintour or Karl Lagerfeld.  Altho then I wouldn't be able to see colors clearly.


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> Thanks, that gives me a better idea of your taste!
> Also, I remember momma holding your hand to get you into a boutique! If it makes you feel any better, I was anxious as well before the first time I visited an actual H boutique. I am mostly over that now, but still sometimes get butterflies right before entering, because with H- you never know if it will be a positive experience.


Exactly.   It's like you have to be on your game before you walk in there.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere - now that I realize you will mostly wear CSGM as a triangle folded over your shoulders, I do think the Arbre du vent would be a great choice for you. Each corner is different, so depending on which corner you feature, it would be like 4 scarves in one for you, attached is the flat view.. also, there is very little yellow in this CW.
> View attachment 3807117


Yes, four different diagonals!!! Perfect.


----------



## Joannadyne

CapriTrotteur said:


> Sorry to hear your frustration Joanna, I believe that it is ok to share not so awesome things on this thread however if it helps.
> Please someone correct me if I am wrong over this.
> Sending hugs anyway



Thank you, Capri, you are a sweetie! And thanks to @bobkat, too. A good sulk is sometimes the only thing that'll help.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> In my experience, the SA's did not like to transfer 90s, their idea was to buy it and then return it for a credit.  Well, that works for _them_ but it doesn't always work for me.  Because if I ordered in every 90 I liked and had to pay for that privilege upfront, I'd be broke.
> I have been staying away from the boutique.  I am afraid to go in there.  Too much tempting stuff and I'm still hankering after the tempting stuff I saw months ago.  Fortunately, I didn't care for the Spring-Summer scarves and I figure I have at least a couple of months to get any A/W '17 scarves.



I do think Hermes makes it difficult for them to transfer from the website. The store manager has to get involved. But clearly some of the stores are doing something wrong if people who are interested in buying things are intimidated to come in to the store. 

I used to be intimidated to try nice things on or feel like I had to buy something but I'm over that. Getting older does help.


----------



## eagle1002us

CapriTrotteur said:


> This may have been already answered however, if not
> My DH informs me that it depends how the item has been constructed.
> Generally there isn't any seam allowance in the waist band.
> Maybe more likely in higher end things.
> Apparently tuxedo trousers do have an adjustable piece on each side which give around 2" flexibility.
> If you need to increase the waist you need to put a "V" insert into the back of the piece to accommodate this, which could look rather strange.


I understand that men's trousers have side seams in the waistband so it's much easier to alter than women's waistbands which are seamless and only open at the center back.  I should look at DH's stuff to confirm this.


----------



## momasaurus

lanit said:


> Cordy, I have seen this shawl in person. The background is not white or cream, it is what i call oatmeal, with  greyish cream and khaki. I can wear H Blanc no problem. I can wear gris chine easily too. I cannot wear this oatmeal background and is called Natural. I think it is the same with the Dallet shawls. I could not wear the neutral leopards one with the red hem. Your complexion has to be fair to wear this shawl.
> 
> The shawl i love wearing opened out on the shoulder these days is the Pioruette au Galop. It is absolutely abstract and gorgeous opened out. The scale is grreat on me but I lean towards graphic and modern designs. Also, my La Femme shawl and ELK are hands down great shawls opened out.
> View attachment 3807181


yessss! I was going to suggest that @Cordeliere consult with @lanit, the shawl goddess with an unerring eye.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I do think Hermes makes it difficult for them to transfer from the website. The store manager has to get involved. But clearly some of the stores are doing something wrong if people who are interested in buying things are intimidated to come in to the store.
> 
> I used to be intimidated to try nice things on or feel like I had to buy something but I'm over that. Getting older does help.



How much older do I have to get?


----------



## eagle1002us

Pirula said:


> Here's a current project I'm considering, welcome thoughts.   In my attic clean out frenzy I found my mother's wedding dress.  She made it herself; she was a wonderful seamstress and I always had a closet of clothes growing up.  She even made my first suits when I got a "real" job.   So it's 55 years old now, and I think quite classic and beautiful:
> 
> View attachment 3807056
> 
> 
> Here's the back:
> 
> View attachment 3807058
> 
> 
> My mother was 6 ft tall.  When she married she was quite thin, but she had the opposite body type to mine.  She was larger on top half and almost hipless.
> 
> I am trying to salvage the dress for me to wear.  Step one:  it fits.  Will need no work at the hips, miracle of miracles.  Will need hemming, and the bodice is much too big.  Will take to Henry (tailor).  It was stained and Step 2 was cleaning.  Check!  They got it out, yay!
> 
> But, we also have this:
> 
> View attachment 3807063
> 
> 
> Woe!  Hoping Henry can somehow create a patch or replace that section of fabric, or, or, or....   I just don't know.


I agree that a complete relining might be for the best.   Fabrics do age and if you get that spot patched the lining may tear from stress at another point.  Lining fabrics are not especially strong fabrics, but I do think a new lining will eliminate the possibility of tears.    Plus, do you want a flesh-toned lining or maybe a contrast color?


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who got the jitters when going to H, and not from being excited, but from nervousness about whether it'd be a good or bad experience.
> 
> I work five minutes from a big boutique but I don't go very often because of the SAs. There is one woman in particular who I call "The Dragonlady" in my head because she is so unwelcoming. The rest are not as chilly as she is but it's still not pleasant overall.
> 
> The next closest H is 90 minutes away. When I was new to H a few years ago, I wanted to celebrate a huge promotion by buying my first scarf. My boutique didn't have what I wanted so I decided to schlep to this one instead. Maybe things would be better here. (I'm an incurable optimist.)
> 
> Boy, was I wrong. The guy here was almost as cold as dragonlady. I timidly said, "This is my first scarf and I'm not quite sure how to wear it. Would you mind showing me a few ideas?" He gave me an incredulous look and then impatiently did a bias fold. He clearly wanted to get me on my way out the door.
> 
> But as my confidence in wearing and learning and buying scarves has increased over time (a lot of thanks to you dear ladies on tpf!) so have my balls when I walk into a store these days. I am very nice and try to engage in chit chat about scarf designs so they know I know my stuff. That seems to help quite a bit. But I am no longer afraid.
> 
> But then, perhaps it can be attributed to age. An extraordinary liberation occurred when I turned 40. I just didn't care as much what others thought. And I became much more opinionated myself. I wish I had had this confidence in my younger days. I had heard that many women experience this but it was almost like the turning of a switch for me.
> 
> Oh, that leads me to two things:
> 1. This book was excellent: https://www.amazon.com/Confidence-Code-Science-Self-Assurance-What-Should/dp/006223062X
> It's all to do with women and why we often suffer from imposter syndrome and where true self confidence comes from. I found it to be pretty interesting and helpful, especially for work.
> 
> 2. I am going to try this technique whenever I'm really anxious about something: https://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/485297/turn-anxiety-into-excitement/



This is really worth looking into for me. I find that I limit my own success and exposure to wonderful opportunities, whether they be work or play because I am frightened of the "excitement"/anxiety that comes with it, I put the book on my Amazon list. I have not heard of the "imposter syndrome" before, but the idea resonates with me. Is it that you feel that when you go into situations that people are expecting you to be competent, knowledgeable, interesting, beautiful etc and you know that you are none of these things and experience dread imagining the shame when you are found out? I was almost disabled by this until I was ~30, but it still definitely limits my ability to put myself in novel situations. Of course we all know once we are actually in the situation (work or play), we are much more capable than we think and that the expectations are so much lower than what we had convinced ourselves they would be. There is initial huge relief when this is discovered, but for me it is so situation specific; the general problem still has to be conquered. It is so silly for me, because on the other side of extending myself into perceived imposter territory is being uninspired and not challenged because the only way to feel completely competent in a situation is to be extremely over-competent for what is required. Such as working in a specific field and being able to do it in one's sleep at a certain point. I am interested to try the anxiety-->excitement technique. I have 2 important presentations this week, and while I know intellectually that they are well within my capability, even if I were to do nothing from now until the morning of, I always get concerned about my ability and overprepare to a ridiculous and wasteful (and stressful) degree, only to realize that 99% of what is expected always seems to be just a few factual tidbits, a friendly smile, comfortable chairs...and literally anything else is perceived as extra and wonderful but not required.


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who got the jitters when going to H, and not from being excited, but from nervousness about whether it'd be a good or bad experience.
> 
> I work five minutes from a big boutique but I don't go very often because of the SAs. There is one woman in particular who I call "The Dragonlady" in my head because she is so unwelcoming. The rest are not as chilly as she is but it's still not pleasant overall.
> 
> The next closest H is 90 minutes away. When I was new to H a few years ago, I wanted to celebrate a huge promotion by buying my first scarf. My boutique didn't have what I wanted so I decided to schlep to this one instead. Maybe things would be better here. (I'm an incurable optimist.)
> 
> Boy, was I wrong. The guy here was almost as cold as dragonlady. I timidly said, "This is my first scarf and I'm not quite sure how to wear it. Would you mind showing me a few ideas?" He gave me an incredulous look and then impatiently did a bias fold. He clearly wanted to get me on my way out the door.
> 
> But as my confidence in wearing and learning and buying scarves has increased over time (a lot of thanks to you dear ladies on tpf!) so have my balls when I walk into a store these days. I am very nice and try to engage in chit chat about scarf designs so they know I know my stuff. That seems to help quite a bit. But I am no longer afraid.
> 
> But then, perhaps it can be attributed to age. An extraordinary liberation occurred when I turned 40. I just didn't care as much what others thought. And I became much more opinionated myself. I wish I had had this confidence in my younger days. I had heard that many women experience this but it was almost like the turning of a switch for me.
> 
> Oh, that leads me to two things:
> 1. This book was excellent: https://www.amazon.com/Confidence-Code-Science-Self-Assurance-What-Should/dp/006223062X
> It's all to do with women and why we often suffer from imposter syndrome and where true self confidence comes from. I found it to be pretty interesting and helpful, especially for work.
> 
> 2. I am going to try this technique whenever I'm really anxious about something: https://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/485297/turn-anxiety-into-excitement/


Looking forward to following these links (have to run out soon), but wanted to say this about snotty SAs. Yes to scarf chitchat. There is always something WE KNOW THAT THEY DON'T, because we read tPF. So drop some of that info, or keep asking questions about the new releases and CWs and how your friend picked up this or that design, until the SA is stumped. While traveling this summer I kept asking SAs if they have been able to see the special edition scarves IRL (Battery Park and Canada 150) and they say no and I go on and on about how beautiful they are etc. LOLOL. You can do this!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I think it is great that we are such multi-taskers that we can 3 or 4 different conversations going on at one time.  So back to the CSGM conversation for me.
> 
> Does anyone own this?  This colorway?   I love how it is discrete but not boring.  I am a big fan of asymmetry that is balanced.   I had been lusting for it while we were on a spending diet.   Now that we are out of the careful period and I could buy it, I have developed reservations about the background color.  You never know whether it is your monitor or the person's camera and lighting or Hermes pictures that distort the actual color.   The background seems to have a grayish cast which could be pretty or could look dingy.   I think my color processing actually shifts as I look at it.   If it is grayish, does the gray have an undertone?
> View attachment 3807119


Can you get the seller to photograph the shawl in natural light, including sunlight?  For me that's the only way I can have a shot at getting a match to what I have in mind.  The background gray would look pretty if it was pearly, a silvery gray, but if it looks heathery or oatmeal, well that's a different look.  Which could still be pretty.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. I'm trying to catch up. DH surprised me with a weekend in the Berkshires for our anniversary. We had some lovely dinners found an adorable French cafe for breakfast, saw an outdoor performance of the Tempest and even met momasurus for a cocktail.
> 
> Pirula, what a lovely dress. Henry will know what to do for sure.
> 
> Morai thank you for the tv recommendations. I'm always looking for new things to watch.
> 
> Cafecreme, no one knows the exact commission structure at Hermes but the high yield items for the SAs seem to be fine jewelry, watches, ready to wear, shoes and home goods. They seem less interested in selling scarves or costume jewelry.
> 
> Genie, the moussies are often still in plastic. They are fragile and difficult to retold.



I just saw this, happy anniversary! I really enjoyed the photos but didn't realize you were away for the weekend.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> How much older do I have to get?



[emoji23][emoji23] Maybe it's because I just didn't care anymore.


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> Happy anniversary, pbp! That's very sweet of DH to sweep you away for what sounds like a fabulous weekend. And yay for meeting momasaurus! I love meeting tpf folks in person.


I will say that I inquired about the possibility that @Pocketbook Pup's charming and handsome and thoughtful DH might have an older brother, but alas....


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Looking forward to following these links (have to run out soon), but wanted to say this about snotty SAs. Yes to scarf chitchat. There is always something WE KNOW THAT THEY DON'T, because we read tPF. So drop some of that info, or keep asking questions about the new releases and CWs and how your friend picked up this or that design, until the SA is stumped. While traveling this summer I kept asking SAs if they have been able to see the special edition scarves IRL (Battery Park and Canada 150) and they say no and I go on and on about how beautiful they are etc. LOLOL. You can do this!!



To combine thoughts from Nicole's post and Moma's post,  clearly the thing for me to do is be an imposter and quizz the SAs about special edition scarves and then rave about how beautiful they are IRL (having actually seen them not required).


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Yes! The one 4 hours from me is divine. A dear tpf friend introduced me to them and I will probably only shop from there now. The problem is FOMO. It's hard to skip out on something in the boutique and wonder if it'll still be there by the time my SA calls for it.


FOMO is?


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I was on his daughter's show list for a while.  You worked with her?  Are you a jeweler, a gemologist, etc.?  What an amazing experience.   I've heard a jeweler dismiss the 60s-70s Grima-inspired style as simply a molten look.  But I have many pictures of Grima jewelry that go way beyond that in terms of composition and the quality of workmanship and most especially, wonderful gemstones that are exactly right for the design.  At the time I was in London about a decade ago, I was hoping to find a bit of Grima I could afford since at that time other jewelry styles were prominent.  Everyone with Grima must have been hoarding it because I saw nothing. ( I may not have known where to look).



Jewellers like that just sound philistine. Grima won umpteen awards, used the finest craftspeople, was highly influential on high-modernist and avant-garde fashion and is the hero of many jewellers working today (e.g. Theo Fennell who I've also had the pleasure of meeting in real life - lucky enough I was wearing one of pieces that day).  Plus, of course our Queen has several pieces and wears them often.

It's a family trade connection that introduced us. I often head up the creative side of campaigns for fashion (films, ads, vids, shows, presentations etc) and Grima has been part of a few collaborations.

Francesca and Jojo actively buy pieces back from auctions and only sell privately, which may mean it appears that fewer pieces come on the open market. TBH, in those days, exclusive meant exclusive, as far as I know AG only had a single store, and only his collaborations were more commercial. To this end, though there were quite a few Grima/Omega watches made and they come to market quite regularly, they're so distinctive and beautiful, they command a high price. Personally I would kill for one of these stone watches, any would do.

I love that you love Grima, but I hope we never end-up bidding against each other - 'or the family'


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Haha, I watched a few seasons of GOT then gave up. DD is addicted as are most 20-somethings I know. I just didn't like any of the characters, LOL! That said, I might start the whole thing up again, to help get me through long winter nights ahead.


A  colleague of mine is addicted to GOT.   DH and I tried to watch it but I had to stop after the initial 10-15 min. Colleague had told me it was somewhat like the series, The Tudors.   But the Tudors was colorful and GOT was grayed, like it was black and white tv.   I thought there was probably a fantasy element to GOT and I just couldn't get into it.   DH didn't care for it either.


----------



## Joannadyne

eagle1002us said:


> FOMO is?



Sorry, it's Fear Of Missing Out.


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone have any experience with asking scarf resellers to look for a design for them? I have seen this service mentioned on the pages of some well-regarded sellers, I think exquisite artichoke and my scarf rings perhaps? Cordie, I think you mentioned that you were considering doing this. I always end up reselling many of my scarf purchases for very low prices (since I don't have a selling history I need to attract the attention of buyers) because I never end up wearing them and instead keep going back to the few that work for me, making me wish that I had more color ways. Also, not sure what the markup is for this service, but their normal selling prices are usually very reasonable. It seems to be the individual sellers that try to charge $800 for a 90cm


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> Sorry, it's Fear Of Missing Out.



Haha the 2 major driving forces in my life are
1) Fear of missing out
2) Missing out due to fear
Funny but actually true!


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> The last photo with the draped scarf and the bordered dress is superbly elegant, just inspired.


Thanks for the kind words, eagle!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Jewellers like that just sound philistine. Grima won umpteen awards, used the finest craftspeople, was highly influential on high-modernist and avant-garde fashion and is the hero of many jewellers working today (e.g. Theo Fennell who I've also had the pleasure of meeting in real life - lucky enough I was wearing one of pieces that day).  Plus, of course our Queen has several pieces and wears them often.
> 
> It's a family trade connection that introduced us. I often head up the creative side of campaigns for fashion (films, ads, vids, shows, presentations etc) and Grima has been part of a few collaborations.
> 
> Francesca and Jojo actively buy pieces back from auctions and only sell privately, which may mean it appears that fewer pieces come on the open market. TBH, in those days, exclusive meant exclusive, as far as I know AG only had a single store, and only his collaborations were more commercial. To this end, though there were quite a few Grima/Omega watches made and they come to market quite regularly, they're so distinctive and beautiful, they command a high price. Personally I would kill for one of these stone watches, any would do.
> 
> I love that you love Grima, but I hope we never end-up bidding against each other - 'or the family'


I don't think we ever would bid against each other unless it was for a book of reproductions, I have a lot of jewelry history books and a special appreciation for jewelry of the 60s-70s.   But I would cheer you on if you were bidding.  I've got vintage magazine pictures of the Grima/Omega watches.  Stunning.   
Your background, what you do, sounds wonderfully creative!  Yes, the private selling and "hoarding" probably curtailed open market availability.  I didn't see the exhibition of the jeweler JAR altho I did get a book on him. What do you think of him?   He seems to have been someone prominent for this era.  I like the color use, the way colored stones are combined but his stuff doesn't appeal to me the way Grima's does. I like stuff that is naturalist but also abstract at the same time.


----------



## Moirai

Happy Anniversary @Pocketbook Pup !


----------



## lanit

Joannadyne said:


> Lanit, you look so good in EVERYTHING!


Thanks joanna. Tried to send you a huggy icon.lol


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with asking scarf resellers to look for a design for them? I have seen this service mentioned on the pages of some well-regarded sellers, I think exquisite artichoke and my scarf rings perhaps? Cordie, I think you mentioned that you were considering doing this. I always end up reselling many of my scarf purchases for very low prices (since I don't have a selling history I need to attract the attention of buyers) because I never end up wearing them and instead keep going back to the few that work for me, making me wish that I had more color ways. Also, not sure what the markup is for this service, but their normal selling prices are usually very reasonable. It seems to be the individual sellers that try to charge $800 for a 90cm



One thing that's good about professionals is they don't usually have favourites but just follow the going rate. I think a mark-up would just be a matter for an extra X-amount. No reason why you couldn't give them a ceiling on the figure (basically this is the amount I'd be willing to pay). They _will_ charge you a premium but then again it may be worth it.  I bought a US-only new Gucci hat through a similar arrangement and paid approx. double. I only think it's worth it for a real HG and exhausted every other possibility.

Doesn't google have a word-search alert by now? I know people who receive notification every time their name is mentioned online .


----------



## lanit

momasaurus said:


> Project Runway alert!!


Speaking of Project Runway ( which I love to watch, and I am a GOT fan) is anyone as anooying as the meltdown twin in the last episode? The over enunciation is getting to my nerves too. DH said I cried more over the death of the Dragon  than when the characters are flambéd off.


----------



## lanit

momasaurus said:


> yessss! I was going to suggest that @Cordeliere consult with @lanit, the shawl goddess with an unerring eye.


You're too sweet moma, thanks. I hope you are wearing that gorgeous Iris silk!


----------



## eagle1002us

*@ papertiger*
I also like English Victorian jewelry.  I have several silver lockets and matching book chains, a large silver bangle with a belt motif, and a Scottish agate brooch that a Edinburgh dealer told me was a Prince of Wales motif (nice!).  .  I like wearing them especially in the summer.   I also have several books on Victorian jewelry.  I have a silver snake wraparound snake bracelet that may be Victorian insofar as the snake's face is kinda comical and I have a book on V jewelry that says Victorian snakes can look comical.  (Do not especially like fangs).. 
I walked into S.J. Philips when I was in London.  Ok, THAT was intimidating, FSH would be nothing in comparison.  Even tho I know about the revival jewelry prominent in Victorian jewelry, so I know something, that place was like this wonderful museum of gold Victorian jewelry.  I didn't even ask the prices, I'm sure I couldn't afford such beautiful things. The V&A was renovating its jewelry galleries at the time we were in London, darn! 
I also like Arts and Crafts jewelry, i.e., Sybil Dunlop.  Murrle Bennett and the Liberty style.  Enameled belt buckles. 
I really am quite an Anglophile.  Even tho my major in college was Economics, I took courses on British Lit.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks for the good wishes ladies.

Nicole I have asked trusted resellers to look for specific scarves for me and they have contacted me before listing some to give me the first shot at them. One of the resellers that you mention myscarfrings prices very fairly. Some others come to mind who do charge 800+ for a 90. I don't think it's only the individual sellers who do this. In fact I have had a few bargain grails from individuals.


----------



## Joannadyne

nicole0612 said:


> This is really worth looking into for me. I find that I limit my own success and exposure to wonderful opportunities, whether they be work or play because I am frightened of the "excitement"/anxiety that comes with it, I put the book on my Amazon list. I have not heard of the "imposter syndrome" before, but the idea resonates with me. Is it that you feel that when you go into situations that people are expecting you to be competent, knowledgeable, interesting, beautiful etc and you know that you are none of these things and experience dread imagining the shame when you are found out? I was almost disabled by this until I was ~30, but it still definitely limits my ability to put myself in novel situations. Of course we all know once we are actually in the situation (work or play), we are much more capable than we think and that the expectations are so much lower than what we had convinced ourselves they would be. There is initial huge relief when this is discovered, but for me it is so situation specific; the general problem still has to be conquered. It is so silly for me, because on the other side of extending myself into perceived imposter territory is being uninspired and not challenged because the only way to feel completely competent in a situation is to be extremely over-competent for what is required. Such as working in a specific field and being able to do it in one's sleep at a certain point. I am interested to try the anxiety-->excitement technique. I have 2 important presentations this week, and while I know intellectually that they are well within my capability, even if I were to do nothing from now until the morning of, I always get concerned about my ability and overprepare to a ridiculous and wasteful (and stressful) degree, only to realize that 99% of what is expected always seems to be just a few factual tidbits, a friendly smile, comfortable chairs...and literally anything else is perceived as extra and wonderful but not required.



I'm so glad you found the links helpful! You pretty much hit the nail on the head re: imposter syndrome. When I threw my hat in the ring for a leadership position within my branch, I really felt I was unqualified. I didn't have the degree for the position, there were other more qualified people within my department, and I don't think I'm a natural leader. But I went through the rigorous interview process, the more qualified folks didn't apply for the job, and I learned I am more competent than I give myself credit for. I've had the job for almost three years now - it's been one of the most difficult growing periods of my life! And even though it's gone well and my boss is pleased with how I'm running things, I'm still afraid of being "found out" for not having the right background. Imposter syndrome is hard to overcome.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> *@ papertiger*
> I also like English Victorian jewelry.  I have several silver lockets and matching book chains, a large silver bangle with a belt motif, and a Scottish agate brooch that a Edinburgh dealer told me was a Prince of Wales motif (nice!).  .  I like wearing them especially in the summer.   I also have several books on Victorian jewelry.  I have a silver snake wraparound snake bracelet that may be Victorian insofar as the snake's face is kinda comical and I have a book on V jewelry that says Victorian snakes can look comical.  (Do not especially like fangs)..
> I walked into S.J. Philips when I was in London.  Ok, THAT was intimidating, FSH would be nothing in comparison.  Even tho I know about the revival jewelry prominent in Victorian jewelry, so I know something, that place was like this wonderful museum of gold Victorian jewelry.  I didn't even ask the prices, I'm sure I couldn't afford such beautiful things. The V&A was renovating its jewelry galleries at the time we were in London, darn!
> I also like Arts and Crafts jewelry, i.e., Sybil Dunlop.  Murrle Bennett and the Liberty style.  Enameled belt buckles.
> I really am quite an Anglophile.  Even tho my major in college was Economics, I took courses on British Lit.



Pictures.  You can't say you have some in your collection without giving us a little peek.


----------



## Moirai

@lanit, agree with others, you are a scarf goddess with a beautiful smile! 
What a surprise with the dragon on GoT! I shouted "Oh nooooo!"


----------



## Joannadyne

Moirai said:


> @lanit, agree with others, you are a scarf goddess with a beautiful smile!
> What a surprise with the dragon on GoT! I shouted "Oh nooooo!"



I did not see that last scene coming, even when they were dredging the water.


----------



## Genie27

PbP, happy anniversary!!!

Eagle, I googled some of Grima's work - it's stunning. I love that organic feel - like the metal has grown as part of the jewel. It's my kind of jewelry, but I don't have any. I also love Art Deco stuff. 

Joanna, thanks for the references to the books - I will check them out. I know I was not my biggest advocate in my 20s and early 30s. I look quiet, and because I'm easy going, people assumed I wasn't smart or serious. It took a good mentor and then later on, just dogged determination and bull headedness (yes, I'm a Taurus)  Late 30s onwards I hit my stride, lost my patience and gained my voice. Not necessarily in that order. I still stumble, but it's easier to pick up and apply course-correction. 

I should share my good news today that I finally helped DBF to dispose of his giant broken armchair that has sat unused for over 5 years.  Next step the broken speakers and move the spare TV out of the living room. I also spent a very pleasurable day yesterday, window shopping for furniture.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. I'm trying to catch up. DH surprised me with a weekend in the Berkshires for our anniversary. We had some lovely dinners found an adorable French cafe for breakfast, saw an outdoor performance of the Tempest and even met momasurus for a cocktail.
> 
> Pirula, what a lovely dress. Henry will know what to do for sure.
> 
> Morai thank you for the tv recommendations. I'm always looking for new things to watch.
> 
> Cafecreme, no one knows the exact commission structure at Hermes but the high yield items for the SAs seem to be fine jewelry, watches, ready to wear, shoes and home goods. They seem less interested in selling scarves or costume jewelry.
> 
> Genie, the moussies are often still in plastic. They are fragile and difficult to retold.



Happy anniversary PbP! I hope you had a lovely weekend with your husband - it sounds divine! 

Do SAs not get any commission from selling any type of bags?


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Happy anniversary PbP! I hope you had a lovely weekend with your husband - it sounds divine!
> 
> Do SAs not get any commission from selling any type of bags?



Thank you genie and cafecreme. 

My understanding is that leathergoods of any type, in addition to scarves and costume jewelry, go toward the store totals but don't help the SAs much.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Pictures.  You can't say you have some in your collection without giving us a little peek.


I am a poke about pictures but give me some time and I'll try to do it.   It's cooling down here and I am trying to put some summer stuff away and replace with light weight fall stuff.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> PbP, happy anniversary!!!
> 
> Eagle, I googled some of Grima's work - it's stunning. I love that organic feel - like the metal has grown as part of the jewel. It's my kind of jewelry, but I don't have any. I also love Art Deco stuff.
> 
> Joanna, thanks for the references to the books - I will check them out. I know I was not my biggest advocate in my 20s and early 30s. I look quiet, and because I'm easy going, people assumed I wasn't smart or serious. It took a good mentor and then later on, just dogged determination and bull headedness (yes, I'm a Taurus)  Late 30s onwards I hit my stride, lost my patience and gained my voice. Not necessarily in that order. I still stumble, but it's easier to pick up and apply course-correction.
> 
> I should share my good news today that I finally helped DBF to dispose of his giant broken armchair that has sat unused for over 5 years.  Next step the broken speakers and move the spare TV out of the living room. I also spent a very pleasurable day yesterday, window shopping for furniture.


HIgh gold prices a decade ago probably contributed to the melt-down of "molten look" jewelry was inspired by Grima-style designs.   And evidently prices are going up again. 
Jewelry is pretty-much like fashion, the "old" can transform in "pig ugly" and new designs are highly valued.just because they look different.

Congrats at clearing out the house.   Someone once said it's better to be angry than depressed (= immobile).  Because when a person is angry they just don't care what the reaction may be and that gives their words real strength. People get unnerved when someone is no longer the soft marshmallow they thought they were.

 Genie, this is not meant to apply to you, I had Joannadyne's comments in mind.  *@Joannadyne* 
Great references & discussion.

*@Pocketbook Pup*  Happy Anniversary!  Very nice trip.   When do you go to France?  I love shopping adventures, finding out what's out there.  If you think of it and it's convenient, snap some pix of the latest silver jewelry.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> One thing that's good about professionals is they don't usually have favourites but just follow the going rate. I think a mark-up would just be a matter for an extra X-amount. No reason why you couldn't give them a ceiling on the figure (basically this is the amount I'd be willing to pay). They _will_ charge you a premium but then again it may be worth it.  I bought a US-only new Gucci hat through a similar arrangement and paid approx. double. I only think it's worth it for a real HG and exhausted every other possibility.
> 
> Doesn't google have a word-search alert by now? I know people who receive notification every time their name is mentioned online .



Thanks, that is useful info. It certainly seems worth looking into. I am not a collector, so I would be willing to pay maybe $200 over retail, but I could also wait indefinitely so it would probably work out eventually. I check google from time to time, but many foreign listings don't come up in my google search for some reason. There is also the issue of sellers not knowing that name of their scarf or misspelling it (or spelling correctly but with letters/accents that are not in my "misspelling").


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the good wishes ladies.
> 
> Nicole I have asked trusted resellers to look for specific scarves for me and they have contacted me before listing some to give me the first shot at them. One of the resellers that you mention myscarfrings prices very fairly. Some others come to mind who do charge 800+ for a 90. I don't think it's only the individual sellers who do this. In fact I have had a few bargain grails from individuals.



Oh that's wonderful. I'll give it a try. I have a list of 5 and I would be happy to get 2/5.


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> I'm so glad you found the links helpful! You pretty much hit the nail on the head re: imposter syndrome. When I threw my hat in the ring for a leadership position within my branch, I really felt I was unqualified. I didn't have the degree for the position, there were other more qualified people within my department, and I don't think I'm a natural leader. But I went through the rigorous interview process, the more qualified folks didn't apply for the job, and I learned I am more competent than I give myself credit for. I've had the job for almost three years now - it's been one of the most difficult growing periods of my life! And even though it's gone well and my boss is pleased with how I'm running things, I'm still afraid of being "found out" for not having the right background. Imposter syndrome is hard to overcome.



Congratulations for going for this promotion, achieving it and growing in the position over the years! It truly is difficult to overcome, and it is a delicate balance to maintain the elements of this feeling that keep you motivated and successful while trying to let go the aspects that undermine self-worth and the actual ability to experience enjoyment of the achievement.


----------



## Moirai

Joannadyne said:


> I did not see that last scene coming, even when they were dredging the water.


They're going to need alot of dragonglass   ! Now only 2 dragon riders needed? Danny and Snow?


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I don't think we ever would bid against each other unless it was for a book of reproductions, I have a lot of jewelry history books and a special appreciation for jewelry of the 60s-70s.   But I would cheer you on if you were bidding.  I've got vintage magazine pictures of the Grima/Omega watches.  Stunning.
> Your background, what you do, sounds wonderfully creative!  Yes, the private selling and "hoarding" probably curtailed open market availability.  I didn't see the exhibition of the jeweler JAR altho I did get a book on him. What do you think of him?   He seems to have been someone prominent for this era.  I like the color use, the way colored stones are combined but his stuff doesn't appeal to me the way Grima's does. I like stuff that is naturalist but also abstract at the same time.



Good to know, I have enough competition he he.  You must be a connoisseur. I absolutely love good jewellery but perhaps more the more wearable stuff. Some of the pieces I see go through the sale rooms are not for me, great big stones,  etc, I was allowed to try on a stunning natural green diamond once, too much responsibility ha ha, I prefer the more 'arty'. Grima over Graff for me, but I know most of the world does not agree. 

I bought a lovely book by Asprey called Famous Diamonds by Ian Balfour for DH (he isn't a geologist but studied it at uni) I like human stories behind these pieces and stones. 'Stones' are something we can share. I actually prefer yg jewellery with either semi-precious or without gems, my most wearable bits come from Elizabeth Gage (pref vintage '70s). Cabochon, rose or rough cut exceptions.   

I admire the realism, refinement and sculptural quality of of Rosenthal. He seems to bridge between the figurative '40s-'50s high deco pieces and haute jewellery you find today with de Drisogono. I can't imagine that more 'everyday' designers like Wendy Yue were not very influenced by his work. I could only ever hope to own a single piece of his work, the prices are w a y out of my league. I have a by de Drisogono invisible-set demantoid garnet ring, pave and set in black gold in the shape of a rose, that's as close as I will ever get to that level. AG is whole different aesthetic, they 'speak' of the space race, moon landings, early computers and synthesizers, it was an optimistic time that sought not only freedom in style but bravery to wear it and not lock everything away in safe for investment.


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> Congrats at clearing out the house.   Someone once said it's better to be angry than depressed (= immobile).  Because when a person is angry they just don't care what the reaction may be and that gives their words real strength. People get unnerved when someone is no longer the soft marshmallow they thought they Were.


Thankfully no yelling was involved. Just some gentle suggestions. And positive reinforcement. And bringing in the wheely-cart from the office so that we don't hurt ourselves getting it down to the recycling room. 

Neither of us is in any rush to co-habitate, although if something fell into place, we'd both be quite happy. But I seem to have higher standards and expectations, while he's happy with a bed/TV/internet.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Thankfully no yelling was involved. Just some gentle suggestions. And positive reinforcement. And bringing in the wheely-cart from the office so that we don't hurt ourselves getting it down to the recycling room.
> 
> Neither of us is in any rush to co-habitate, although if something fell into place, we'd both be quite happy. But I seem to have higher standards and expectations, while he's happy with a bed/TV/internet.


DM watched sitcoms every night.  In reaction, when I moved out I did not get a tv.  DH bought me a tv b4 we married so I could watch Princess Diana's wedding.   Now I am addicted to both tv  watching and surfing web.  At the same time.   BTW, DH is fond of tv but he reads and reads. I read nonfiction (history) primarily.   
I finished reading And Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro.  (He wrote "The Remains of the Day" which is a great movie). I had to look up reviews on this book b/c it was very subtle dystopean story. I kinda understood it but it was very subtle.    It's not "out there" like the movie "1984" (which I also like).  

Fiction usually drives me nuts b/c I have to finish the darn thing which takes time.  Or I peek at the ending.


----------



## pigleto972001

Happy Anniversary to dear Pocketbook Pup!!! [emoji7][emoji7]

Have y'all see those hermes pop up shops that dye scarves ? Too me I'd be so scared of doing that. It's kind of sacrilege to me. I understand why people would do it but [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you genie and cafecreme.
> 
> My understanding is that leathergoods of any type, in addition to scarves and costume jewelry, go toward the store totals but don't help the SAs much.



Thanks for the clarification! This is something I've always wanted to know, but never wanted to ask my SA.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Happy Anniversary to dear Pocketbook Pup!!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Have y'all see those hermes pop up shops that dye scarves ? Too me I'd be so scared of doing that. It's kind of sacrilege to me. I understand why people would do it but [emoji33][emoji33]



Some of the results are amazing though! There is a thread with all of the reveals. The best ones are plain colorways or older designs and the new dipdyed version is so pretty and fabulous! Of course I'm sure there are mishaps also. I would go just for the fun, but it won't come anywhere near me.


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha. I should check it out. The one I saw was a crisp white background and then it was kind of a muddled pink after. I was not a fan ! It would be a good way to update an older scarf.


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with asking scarf resellers to look for a design for them? I have seen this service mentioned on the pages of some well-regarded sellers, I think exquisite artichoke and my scarf rings perhaps? Cordie, I think you mentioned that you were considering doing this. I always end up reselling many of my scarf purchases for very low prices (since I don't have a selling history I need to attract the attention of buyers) because I never end up wearing them and instead keep going back to the few that work for me, making me wish that I had more color ways. Also, not sure what the markup is for this service, but their normal selling prices are usually very reasonable. It seems to be the individual sellers that try to charge $800 for a 90cm


Not sure, but I think the people at Poupishop might be able to do this for you..
I also love buying scarves. Then I have to sell several of them. Grrr......


----------



## momasaurus

lanit said:


> Speaking of Project Runway ( which I love to watch, and I am a GOT fan) is anyone as anooying as the meltdown twin in the last episode? The over enunciation is getting to my nerves too. DH said I cried more over the death of the Dragon  than when the characters are flambéd off.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the good wishes ladies.
> 
> Nicole I have asked trusted resellers to look for specific scarves for me and they have contacted me before listing some to give me the first shot at them. One of the resellers that you mention myscarfrings prices very fairly. Some others come to mind who do charge 800+ for a 90. I don't think it's only the individual sellers who do this. In fact I have had a few bargain grails from individuals.


I might need to hear more about this......


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> I'm so glad you found the links helpful! You pretty much hit the nail on the head re: imposter syndrome. When I threw my hat in the ring for a leadership position within my branch, I really felt I was unqualified. I didn't have the degree for the position, there were other more qualified people within my department, and I don't think I'm a natural leader. But I went through the rigorous interview process, the more qualified folks didn't apply for the job, and I learned I am more competent than I give myself credit for. I've had the job for almost three years now - it's been one of the most difficult growing periods of my life! And even though it's gone well and my boss is pleased with how I'm running things, I'm still afraid of being "found out" for not having the right background. Imposter syndrome is hard to overcome.


But sometimes I have to look at the totally unqualified MEN who are in leadership positions. (Sorry, I went to Tanglewood last night.) You have to think - if *I* don't do this job, some bozo will!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> PbP, happy anniversary!!!
> 
> Eagle, I googled some of Grima's work - it's stunning. I love that organic feel - like the metal has grown as part of the jewel. It's my kind of jewelry, but I don't have any. I also love Art Deco stuff.
> 
> Joanna, thanks for the references to the books - I will check them out. I know I was not my biggest advocate in my 20s and early 30s. I look quiet, and because I'm easy going, people assumed I wasn't smart or serious. It took a good mentor and then later on, just dogged determination and bull headedness (yes, I'm a Taurus)  Late 30s onwards I hit my stride, lost my patience and gained my voice. Not necessarily in that order. I still stumble, but it's easier to pick up and apply course-correction.
> 
> I should share my good news today that I finally helped DBF to dispose of his giant broken armchair that has sat unused for over 5 years.  Next step the broken speakers and move the spare TV out of the living room. I also spent a very pleasurable day yesterday, window shopping for furniture.


I would love to hear more about being easy-going and therefore not taken as "serious."


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> HIgh gold prices a decade ago probably contributed to the melt-down of "molten look" jewelry was inspired by Grima-style designs.   And evidently prices are going up again.
> Jewelry is pretty-much like fashion, the "old" can transform in "pig ugly" and new designs are highly valued.just because they look different.
> 
> Congrats at clearing out the house.   Someone once said it's better to be angry than depressed (= immobile).  Because when a person is angry they just don't care what the reaction may be and that gives their words real strength. People get unnerved when someone is no longer the soft marshmallow they thought they were.
> 
> Genie, this is not meant to apply to you, I had Joannadyne's comments in mind.  *@Joannadyne*
> Great references & discussion.
> 
> *@Pocketbook Pup*  Happy Anniversary!  Very nice trip.   When do you go to France?  I love shopping adventures, finding out what's out there.  If you think of it and it's convenient, snap some pix of the latest silver jewelry.


I definitely want to hear more about "it's better to be angry than depressed."


----------



## momasaurus

pigleto972001 said:


> Happy Anniversary to dear Pocketbook Pup!!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Have y'all see those hermes pop up shops that dye scarves ? Too me I'd be so scared of doing that. It's kind of sacrilege to me. I understand why people would do it but [emoji33][emoji33]


There is a thread devoted to this. I was intrigued by the idea, but I actually like all my scarves as they are. I wanted to experiment, so I bought a very drab scarf on eBay for not much $, and had it died at the pop up in NYC. On the day I went, they only had 2 colors available. My scarf looks better, but I would never wear it, so it's currently up on evilbay. They also have dip-dyed scarves for sale. If you go on the first day you might find some lovely items.


----------



## nicole0612

momasaurus said:


> Not sure, but I think the people at Poupishop might be able to do this for you..
> I also love buying scarves. Then I have to sell several of them. Grrr......



Thank you! Great recommendation


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Not sure, but I think the people at Poupishop might be able to do this for you..
> I also love buying scarves. Then I have to sell several of them. Grrr......


Me, too.  I can get up to a certain point and then all of sudden it's too many.  There is no precise number for that, just feeling overwhelmed..


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Joannadyne *I was thinking about your point that a person should consider themselves excited rather than anxious when encountering challenging situations.  I watch Project Runway and other reality shows now and then and it strikes me that a lot of people preface their statements with the phrase, "I'm excited." It's a really common expression these days.   It just may be that there are a lot of nervous wrecks  walking around saying, "I'm excited."   
Just kidding.


----------



## bunnycat

eagle1002us said:


> *@Joannadyne *I was thinking about your point that a person should consider themselves excited rather than anxious when encountering challenging situations.  I watch Project Runway and other reality shows now and then and it strikes me that a lot of people preface their statements with the phrase, "I'm excited." It's a really common expression these days.   It just may be that there are a lot of nervous wrecks  walking around saying, "I'm excited."
> Just kidding.



Lol- I do wonder just how true that may be!


----------



## Joannadyne

momasaurus said:


> But sometimes I have to look at the totally unqualified MEN who are in leadership positions. (Sorry, I went to Tanglewood last night.) You have to think - if *I* don't do this job, some bozo will!!!



Yes, I absolutely agree! A large part of the reason I applied for the position was because I was afraid that some bozo would come in and threaten the jobs of our existing staff. It's not unusual for a person in that position to bring on their own people. The problem was that it would be at our expense. I just couldn't let that happen. I was more afraid of that than going for the job myself!


----------



## Joannadyne

eagle1002us said:


> *@Joannadyne *I was thinking about your point that a person should consider themselves excited rather than anxious when encountering challenging situations.  I watch Project Runway and other reality shows now and then and it strikes me that a lot of people preface their statements with the phrase, "I'm excited." It's a really common expression these days.   It just may be that there are a lot of nervous wrecks  walking around saying, "I'm excited."
> Just kidding.



Ah hahahaha!! [emoji23] I'm sure you're right!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks everyone for your anniversary wishes.

Joannadyne you seem very much like a natural leader. 

Eagle my trip is still a few months off.  I never like to say exactly when for safety reasons. I had to change my plans a bit. But I'm still going to Paris. I was thinking about an Hermes watch this trip but my MIL just gave me a watch that I love. So I might add a piece or two to my silver collection. Now to decide what.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> I definitely want to hear more about "it's better to be angry than depressed."


Well, depressed people generally wind up taking anti-depressants and angry people don't take anything.   (No one wants to mess with them )


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> Yes, I absolutely agree! A large part of the reason I applied for the position was because I was afraid that some bozo would come in and threaten the jobs of our existing staff. It's not unusual for a person in that position to bring on their own people. The problem was that it would be at our expense. I just couldn't let that happen. I was more afraid of that than going for the job myself!


Then that is great motivation, right? So it becomes not all about you, and more manageable. Good for you!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone for your anniversary wishes.
> 
> Joannadyne you seem very much like a natural leader.
> 
> Eagle my trip is still a few months off.  I never like to say exactly when for safety reasons. I had to change my plans a bit. But I'm still going to Paris. I was thinking about an Hermes watch this trip but my MIL just gave me a watch that I love. So I might add a piece or two to my silver collection. Now to decide what.


We are happy to help you decide what!! H silver is amazing. I saw some cuffs recently in San Francisco that were gorgeous.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> Well, depressed people generally wind up taking anti-depressants and angry people don't take anything.   (No one wants to mess with them )


Good point. I wonder if anger and depression are related. Are they opposites somehow?


----------



## EmileH

I have the chain d'ancre enchaine cuff and the chain d'ancre tgm bracelet, a farandole 120, chain d'ancre necklace and a Lima ring. 

Some ideas:
Vertige ring
Add a farandole 80 to layer with my 120?
Mors de bride pendant
Etcetera necklace 

Any other thoughts or suggestions welcome.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have the chain d'ancre enchaine cuff and the chain d'ancre tgm bracelet, a farandole 120, chain d'ancre necklace and a Lima ring.
> 
> Some ideas:
> Vertige ring
> Add a farandole 80 to layer with my 120?
> Mors de bride pendant
> Etcetera necklace
> 
> Any other thoughts or suggestions welcome.


 Crescendo necklace?


----------



## EmileH

Oh that's a pretty necklace too.


----------



## Genie27

I'm not sure what happened to summer here, but today I got to wear my pearl-encrusted cardigan. I tried it with navy shorts and off-white ones - I have a cream brocade pair that would go better than the off-white but it was in the wash. If I wear more "light-toned" outfits I will need a new lighter bag than the ones in my collection.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> I'm not sure what happened to summer here, but today I got to wear my pearl-encrusted cardigan. I tried it with navy shorts and off-white ones - I have a cream brocade pair that would go better than the off-white but it was in the wash. If I wear more "light-toned" outfits I will need a new lighter bag than the ones in my collection.


NIce. I really love your shorts outfits. How do the navy shorts look with the darker bag (I can't tell what color that is).


----------



## momasaurus

A facebook friend called my attention to this article, which I am enjoying. 
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/aug/26/the-princess-myth-hilary-mantel-on-diana


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> Good point. I wonder if anger and depression are related. Are they opposites somehow?


One of my mindfulness therapists explained that anger is usually a secondary emotion that covers up a more deep seated primary emotion, and that it is important to find, name and process that other emotion - grief, sadness, disappointment etc. 

Situational depression (non-clinical) can arise when we continue to ignore or override the primary emotions that are affecting us. 

A bit simplistic, and definitely not true for all, but I found it very helpful to examine my troubles against this viewpoint and re-frame some of my issues.


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> NIce. I really love your shorts outfits. How do the navy shorts look with the darker bag (I can't tell what color that is).


It's a dark chocolate BV hobo. It looks good with the navy shorts - that would be my go-to outfit, which is why I forced myself to try the light version. 

It's harder for me to pull items together for what I call a 'neutral' look - so the cream brocade shorts, with maybe my pale salmon Chanel mini (too small for work). I ran out of time to pull all the elements together, but my next attempt will be more coordinated.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have the chain d'ancre enchaine cuff and the chain d'ancre tgm bracelet, a farandole 120, chain d'ancre necklace and a Lima ring.
> 
> Some ideas:
> Vertige ring
> Add a farandole 80 to layer with my 120?
> Mors de bride pendant
> Etcetera necklace
> 
> Any other thoughts or suggestions welcome.



I love the chain d'ancre ring! It's small and simple


----------



## Joannadyne

momasaurus said:


> A facebook friend called my attention to this article, which I am enjoying.
> https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/aug/26/the-princess-myth-hilary-mantel-on-diana



Damn, Hilary Mantel is such a fantastic writer. Thanks for sharing, moma, I enjoyed it!


----------



## cafecreme15

momasaurus said:


> A facebook friend called my attention to this article, which I am enjoying.
> https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/aug/26/the-princess-myth-hilary-mantel-on-diana



What a fantastically written article. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Meta

@Cordeliere I was looking forward to buy the neutral cw of the L'abre du Vent CSGM as I wanted a monochrome scarf. When it finally arrived in my store, I was very disappointed as the background is a natural, which has a tinge of oatmeal that did absolutely nothing for me so I sadly had to pass even though I love the design. I know @MSO13 has this so perhaps you can ask her to send a comparison with something in white? If you're looking for a monochrome CSGM that you can wear drape across your shoulders, L'Ombre de Boulevards is a better cw, truer black/white and the pattern isn't a statement piece like Sieste au Paradis is.



I didn't buy this as I'm not keen on the design. Like @scarf1, I only have 3 CSGMs and am quite picky on what I buy as the larger format doesn't necessarily render a design the way I see it in my head!  I'll try and take a pic of what I have and share.

@nicole0612 I've not asked scarf resellers to look out a scarf for me as I prefer the hunt.  There's satisfaction in finding something I want for less than retail    as I tend to cap the price for an older scarf at current retail price. The scarf resellers take 20% commission from sale price of their client's silks. I know this because I have asked and I rather sell them myself even if it means sitting on the 'Bay longer. That said, I do have a selling record so it isn't as difficult but I understand not wanting to deal with the hassle. I'm happy to keep an eye out for silks that you're looking for if you'd like to send me a PM.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Good point. I wonder if anger and depression are related. Are they opposites somehow?


Interesting point.  Maybe they are opposites.  B/C depression is a kind of inertness.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> We are happy to help you decide what!! H silver is amazing. I saw some cuffs recently in San Francisco that were gorgeous.


If you see them again, Mama, can you get some names and maybe a couple of pix?
BTW, that article about Diana was superb and incisive.  Thank you.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I'm not sure what happened to summer here, but today I got to wear my pearl-encrusted cardigan. I tried it with navy shorts and off-white ones - I have a cream brocade pair that would go better than the off-white but it was in the wash. If I wear more "light-toned" outfits I will need a new lighter bag than the ones in my collection.


I continue to be so impressed with your cardigan!  It looks wonderful with your navy shorts!


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> @Cordeliere I was looking forward to buy the neutral cw of the L'abre du Vent CSGM as I wanted a monochrome scarf. When it finally arrived in my store, I was very disappointed as the background is a natural, which has a tinge of oatmeal that did absolutely nothing for me so I sadly had to pass even though I love the design. I know @MSO13 has this so perhaps you can ask her to send a comparison with something in white? If you're looking for a monochrome CSGM that you can wear drape across your shoulders, L'Ombre de Boulevards is a better cw, truer black/white and the pattern isn't a statement piece like Sieste au Paradis is.
> View attachment 3808025
> 
> 
> I didn't buy this as I'm not keen on the design. Like @scarf1, I only have 3 CSGMs and am quite picky on what I buy as the larger format doesn't necessarily render a design the way I see it in my head!  I'll try and take a pic of what I have and share.
> 
> @nicole0612 I've not asked scarf resellers to look out a scarf for me as I prefer the hunt.  There's satisfaction in finding something I want for less than retail    as I tend to cap the price for an older scarf at current retail price. The scarf resellers take 20% commission from sale price of their client's silks. I know this because I have asked and I rather sell them myself even if it means sitting on the 'Bay longer. That said, I do have a selling record so it isn't as difficult but I understand not wanting to deal with the hassle. I'm happy to keep an eye out for silks that you're looking for if you'd like to send me a PM.


Thank you!  I will definitely take you up on your offer 
I have the same experience with colorways with "natural" backgrounds; it washes me out, though they appear so nice visually and seem so useful for those who can wear them well.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I'm not sure what happened to summer here, but today I got to wear my pearl-encrusted cardigan. I tried it with navy shorts and off-white ones - I have a cream brocade pair that would go better than the off-white but it was in the wash. If I wear more "light-toned" outfits I will need a new lighter bag than the ones in my collection.



Both outfits look very nice.  Inspired by your shorts based wardrobe.   Since I am a fan on tone on tone, to me the off-white shorts would be the most attractive.   Do you really have to have a new lighter bag to pull that off?

Edit:  I bet the salmon chanel would be divine with that outfit.


----------



## bobkat1991

Barenia Picotin mm picture, at last!


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have the chain d'ancre enchaine cuff and the chain d'ancre tgm bracelet, a farandole 120, chain d'ancre necklace and a Lima ring.
> 
> Some ideas:
> Vertige ring
> Add a farandole 80 to layer with my 120?
> Mors de bride pendant
> Etcetera necklace
> 
> Any other thoughts or suggestions welcome.


I love the pieces you already have - have you considered looking into some other European jewelry brands that do that kind of chunky-yet-wearable silver jewelry? Or even rose/gold? I don't know any, but perhaps some of the other ladies here might have suggestions? @papertiger , @eagle1002us ?


----------



## EmileH

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3808142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia Picotin mm picture, at last!



You look lovely as does your bag.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I love the pieces you already have - have you considered looking into some other European jewelry brands that do that kind of chunky-yet-wearable silver jewelry? Or even rose/gold? I don't know any, but perhaps some of the other ladies here might have suggestions? @papertiger , @eagle1002us ?



I have some Rose gold Hermes which I like to mix with my pomeljato colored stones. I am planning to go by goosens to pick out a chunky pendant. I browsed the last time I was there and they had some beautiful things. Hermes silver is absolutely my favorite though so I'll probably choose something to add to my collection. I admire how arabesques layers her silver.


----------



## Cordeliere

After my last purchase for Poupishop, I found the proprieter to provide very personalized communication.   So I asked if they kept a list of what customers were looking for.  The answer was "of course."   Since I am looking for C'est La Fete in the colorway that has the rider wearing the maroon hat, I figure that if it came up somewhere at a reasonable price, that it would sell in a nano second.   I wouldn't even get a shot at it.   I am resigned in advance to an unpleasant price.   Might as well get first crack at it.    If I were just searching for something that half the word is not searching for, I would prefer to do the hunt myself.


----------



## Cordeliere

weN84 said:


> @Cordeliere I was looking forward to buy the neutral cw of the L'abre du Vent CSGM as I wanted a monochrome scarf. When it finally arrived in my store, I was very disappointed as the background is a natural, which has a tinge of oatmeal that did absolutely nothing for me so I sadly had to pass even though I love the design.



Thanks for the intel.  It is good to help each other avoid mistakes.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I'm not sure what happened to summer here, but today I got to wear my pearl-encrusted cardigan. I tried it with navy shorts and off-white ones - I have a cream brocade pair that would go better than the off-white but it was in the wash. If I wear more "light-toned" outfits I will need a new lighter bag than the ones in my collection.


Was that the jacket you made?  Oh, boy, is it gorgeous.  I'm not too sure I like the shorts with it -- this may be b/c I am not used to seeing a dressy top outfit paired with a casual pair of shorts, it's kind of a disconnect for me) but a pair of knee-length or mid-calf culottes might be trendy and fun.  Culottes are sporty but they can be dressed up with high heels.  (I do not sell culottes for a living, btw).   

 (I have a pair of teal corduroy culottes I made years ago and wear them a lot in cool weather with tights).  They are knee length and slightly flared, plus they are a very dark teal so it may be hard to see that they're actually culottes).


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I love the pieces you already have - have you considered looking into some other European jewelry brands that do that kind of chunky-yet-wearable silver jewelry? Or even rose/gold? I don't know any, but perhaps some of the other ladies here might have suggestions? @papertiger , @eagle1002us ?


Let me think about that, thanks for the referral.  
One day I was at H and the SA directed my attention to a lady wearing an H silver ring that had been covered with tiny pave diamonds.  She had her jeweler do it.  I bet that was a heck of a lot cheaper than buying H diamond encrusted stuff.   
*@Pocketbook Pup *Consider trying on the Licol necklace.  It has a divine waterfall drape.  I tried it on at NM just before they stopped carrying H stuff.  It was $6K or so at the time. It was stunning.  Very sophisticated.  I love pieces that are asymmetrical.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> It's a dark chocolate BV hobo. It looks good with the navy shorts - that would be my go-to outfit, which is why I forced myself to try the light version.
> 
> It's harder for me to pull items together for what I call a 'neutral' look - so the cream brocade shorts, with maybe my pale salmon Chanel mini (too small for work). I ran out of time to pull all the elements together, but my next attempt will be more coordinated.


it's great. I am paying a lot of attention to fine-tuning the details of an outfit (I have @Pocketbook Pup and @lanit as inspirations). That's often where I get confused.


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> Damn, Hilary Mantel is such a fantastic writer. Thanks for sharing, moma, I enjoyed it!


I agree. Her writing is so excellent. Did you like Wolf Hall, etc.?


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3808142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia Picotin mm picture, at last!


Now THAT is a handy and gorgeous bag!


----------



## MSO13

weN84 said:


> @Cordeliere I was looking forward to buy the neutral cw of the L'abre du Vent CSGM as I wanted a monochrome scarf. When it finally arrived in my store, I was very disappointed as the background is a natural, which has a tinge of oatmeal that did absolutely nothing for me so I sadly had to pass even though I love the design. I know @MSO13 has this so perhaps you can ask her to send a comparison with something in white? If you're looking for a monochrome CSGM that you can wear drape across your shoulders, L'Ombre de Boulevards is a better cw, truer black/white and the pattern isn't a statement piece like Sieste au Paradis is.
> View attachment 3808025



@Cordeliere

I will try to take a photo this week comparing Natural L'Arbre, L'Ombre Boulevards and Zebra Pegasus against a white shirt. I guess I can throw in my new black bandana also. I really do not need to buy anymore black/neutral shawls...

Hi to everyone, this thread is wildly fast moving and I have been very busy!


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> I agree. Her writing is so excellent. Did you like Wolf Hall, etc.?



Ooooh.  Loved Wolf Hall.  Currently halfway through Bring Up the Bodies.

Gorgeous Barenia pico, my gawd.

Poupi is great!


----------



## Cordeliere

MSO13 said:


> @Cordeliere
> 
> I will try to take a photo this week comparing Natural L'Arbre, L'Ombre Boulevards and Zebra Pegasus against a white shirt. I guess I can throw in my new black bandana also. I really do not need to buy anymore black/neutral shawls...
> 
> Hi to everyone, this thread is wildly fast moving and I have been very busy!



Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> Both outfits look very nice.  Inspired by your shorts based wardrobe.   Since I am a fan on tone on tone, to me the off-white shorts would be the most attractive.   Do you really have to have a new lighter bag to pull that off?
> 
> Edit:  I bet the salmon chanel would be divine with that outfit.


I will mod it later, as I like to have pics of outfits that I would not naturally combine. Neutral to me veers into elegant, and while I like the idea of it, my natural inclination towards colour precludes me from classy/elegant. So when I can pull together one of those looks, I like to save them in my arsenal/



bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3808142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia Picotin mm picture, at last!


Gorgeous, bobkat!!! Thanks for sharing it here.


----------



## scarf1

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3808142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia Picotin mm picture, at last!


Wow, I have never seen that CW of your scarf- it is ete/printemps 69/70, right?


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have some Rose gold Hermes which I like to mix with my pomeljato colored stones. I am planning to go by goosens to pick out a chunky pendant. I browsed the last time I was there and they had some beautiful things. Hermes silver is absolutely my favorite though so I'll probably choose something to add to my collection. I admire how arabesques layers her silver.



Putting this out there. I know you are often a classic dresser, but what about some Chain d'Ancre edge with the new Punk 2-finger ring?


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> Was that the jacket you made?  Oh, boy, is it gorgeous.  I'm not too sure I like the shorts with it -- this may be b/c I am not used to seeing a dressy top outfit paired with a casual pair of shorts, it's kind of a disconnect for me) but a pair of knee-length or mid-calf culottes might be trendy and fun.  Culottes are sporty but they can be dressed up with high heels.  (I do not sell culottes for a living, btw).
> 
> (I have a pair of teal corduroy culottes I made years ago and wear them a lot in cool weather with tights).  They are knee length and slightly flared, plus they are a very dark teal so it may be hard to see that they're actually culottes).


Eagle, yes it is the one I made - first time wearing it in public. It's quite comfortable and my next one will be in a cotton/bamboo blend for summer.

I'm trying to find outfits that work with it. There is so much going on that I need to find base outfits that just disappear or complement the jacket.

Your culottes sound great for fall! I can totally see them in my mind.


----------



## bobkat1991

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look lovely as does your bag.


You are always so kind, Pocketbook Pup!!



momasaurus said:


> Now THAT is a handy and gorgeous bag!


Isn't it, though?  It is almost as easy as an 18 Picotin, but holds more of my stuff!



scarf1 said:


> Wow, I have never seen that CW of your scarf- it is ete/printemps 69/70, right?


 Yes, it is.  I wasn't aware that this is a rarer cw.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I'm not sure what happened to summer here, but today I got to wear my pearl-encrusted cardigan. I tried it with navy shorts and off-white ones - I have a cream brocade pair that would go better than the off-white but it was in the wash. If I wear more "light-toned" outfits I will need a new lighter bag than the ones in my collection.



I had forgotten you made the jacket.   Great accomplishment.   Is the trim gray?  If so,  how about some dark gray shorts and a dark bag.


----------



## Joannadyne

momasaurus said:


> I agree. Her writing is so excellent. Did you like Wolf Hall, etc.?



Eep, embarrassed to say I confused her with Alison Weir. I thought Hilary Mantel wrote The Six Wives of Henry VIII, which I enjoyed very much but that was Weir.


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> Putting this out there. I know you are often a classic dresser, but what about some Chain d'Ancre edge with the new Punk 2-finger ring?



I could probably use something a bit edgier. I don't know about the punk pieces. I should try. There was also that other line with the more contemporary take on the chain d'ancre. Thanks for the little nudge. [emoji1]


----------



## Pirula

Joannadyne said:


> Eep, embarrassed to say I confused her with Alison Weir. I thought Hilary Mantel wrote The Six Wives of Henry VIII, which I enjoyed very much but that was Weir.



Who's also good!  Just different.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Putting this out there. I know you are often a classic dresser, but what about some Chain d'Ancre edge with the new Punk 2-finger ring?


That's a good idea.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, yes it is the one I made - first time wearing it in public. It's quite comfortable and my next one will be in a cotton/bamboo blend for summer.
> 
> I'm trying to find outfits that work with it. There is so much going on that I need to find base outfits that just disappear or complement the jacket.
> 
> Your culottes sound great for fall! I can totally see them in my mind.


thank you!   Your black shorts make the jacket pop.   Can the jacket be worn with jeans?  I could see that.


----------



## Vitamina H

Good morning!
This thread is the hottest thread on the forum, Cordy! I am trying to keep up, but it is moves fast!! Loving all the different discussions and have so many thoughts on so many topics. 
Cordy, you have gotten some really great ideas for a new CSGM. I really love Scarf's idea about Le Arbre du Vent. I have her same cw, but in a 90 cm and find it one of the most beautiful silks I own. Of course must add that I love the Chasse en Inde and Ombre Boulevards idea too! I have both in CSGM (different cws) and they are also favs. I think Scarf mentioned about the 'classic' feel of the Chasse en Inde. In my mind, I could wear that everyday and it would be okay. I am  not sure why it makes me feel like this way. I am drawn to this like a favorite winter coat that you wear often.  I have this one:
	

		
			
		

		
	



I can imagine it would look soooo good with your new bag! Oh, and I keep forgetting to mention that I am a huge fan of coconut oil. I use the oil to cook / saute with and personally think it is the only way to eat eggs! ha! I give it to my dog too and he has the softest hair.
Loved your post about botox and feeling better! Woohoo! I have a hair appointment in two weeks and am hoping I have the same glorious feeling of being back to me.


----------



## Vitamina H

Genie, I am amazed that you made your jacket! Wow, wow, wow! Are you taking orders?!! I am so impressed. I have the hardest time finding almost anything and think that is why I am such a scarf addict. They are easy peasy compared to clothes/coats. I always need the room in the shoulders, but am petite. Uhh. I have been looking forever for a new winter coat and am having no luck. I love your look with the shorts, especially with your necklace and white shorts. I can imagine it would also look super with a pair of gray shorts too. My husband has several coats from Loro Piana. He must have the body of a LP fit model because he can literally walk in and they all work perfect...NOT fair! ha!


----------



## Vitamina H

PbP, happy belated anniversary wishes to you! How sweet of your husband to arrange such a special surprise get-a-away. I keep telling my DH that I want a totally planned by him get-a-away. I plan all of our travels and of course that has secret shopping advantages for me, but I would love a weekend that he totally planned (I think, ha!!). Ohh, so exciting to hear about your jewelry ideas. I had mentioned to Capri that I am still contemplating the the Confetti necklace. Have you tried it? I have the bracelet and it is so delicate and pretty. I can't get the necklace out of my head! I would love to hear any other ideas for a non-heavy, long necklace. I like your idea about the Piroutte au Galop. I have that on my long list to try. I would love to have a light colored CSGM and have thought of the cream background, but cream backgrounds are super difficult for me too. We shall see! I hear the SS18 is supposed to be really great, so maybe it is good I am procrastinating this season.



Pirula said:


> Here's a current project I'm considering, welcome thoughts.   In my attic clean out frenzy I found my mother's wedding dress.  She made it herself; she was a wonderful seamstress and I always had a closet of clothes growing up.  She even made my first suits when I got a "real" job.   So it's 55 years old now, and I think quite classic and beautiful:
> 
> View attachment 3807056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Pirula, how special to have your mother's wedding dress and that she sewed and designed it herself  too. It is really beautiful and looks so new. Looking forward to seeing your finished, updated dress. I wonder if you could somehow use a favorite silk design to fill in the torn lining area? I am no seamstress, you can tell! I was thinking of the semblance of combining something you love with something your mom loved/made.



bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3808142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia Picotin mm picture, at last!


Dear Bobkat, you and your Barenia Pico are gorgeous. I can only imagine how good she smells.


----------



## Vitamina H

Moma, I love your MM bag! You did well, my dear! Great color combination. I sent you a PM (I think it was last Thursday). I hope you received it okay. If not, would you mind to send me a PM as I clearly have no clue what I am doing with the new system. Ha!!


----------



## Vitamina H

Have any of you tried the microneedling facial? I was reading how great the results are and am interested, but wonder about how it feels too. I have one eye bag that always shows puffiness (since a little kid). I wonder if that could help?


----------



## Vitamina H

Moma, just see that I have a pm from you! Off to read it now. Sorry for being so tech challenged here! ha!


----------



## Cordeliere

Vitamina H said:


> Good morning!
> I think Scarf mentioned about the 'classic' feel of the Chasse en Inde. In my mind, *I could wear that everyday a*nd it would be okay. I am  not sure why it makes me feel like this way. I am drawn to this like a favorite winter coat that you wear often.  I have this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808589



I really enjoyed reading your posts to everyone and your comments on their various topics.   Your input is informative and delightful.  

That you could wear it every day is the highest compliment for Chasse en Inde.  I was drawn to this colorway, but I am guessing this color combo only comes in a 90.   I wish there was an easy way to know the colors that have been offered as CSGMs.


----------



## Vitamina H

Cordeliere said:


> I really enjoyed reading your posts to everyone and your comments on their various topics.   Your input is informative and delightful.
> 
> That you could wear it every day is the highest compliment for Chasse en Inde.  I was drawn to this colorway, but I am guessing this color combo only comes in a 90.   I wish there was an easy way to know the colors that have been offered as CSGMs.
> View attachment 3808657


Hi Cordy! That is a really pretty cw. I remember it as a 90 cm, but I can't remember seeing it as a CSGM either. A very good source would be Croisette. She is an H scarf encyclopedia! I made a mental note of the la Fete cw you like and if I see one, will let you know. I am not sure if they ship internationally or not, but Rebelle is also a resale shop with lots of H pieces. The prices are pretty good if you are a buyer (not always so much for the seller!). I may have missed it, but may I ask what color/motif you would like in a new CSGM? What type of motif are you most drawn too? I remember you mentioned wearing it as a wrap and not wanting it feel so repetitive. Do you like the design La Danse du Cheval Marvari? This was my first CSGM. I thought MaiTai's was one of the most gorgeous pieces ever and couldn't wait for them to reissue it. Unfortunately they didn't offer a reissue of her cw, but I got one in another cw. Since you have FI and like Chasse, I was wondering if this may be a possibility? Thank you for your last sentence! You made my day!! Also want to add that for a single color cashmer/silk, Loro Piana are wonderful. They are 70/30 as well, but do feel more delicate than my H shawls. However, they are also sooo soft and enjoyable to wear when you don't want a motif design.


----------



## EmileH

A brief shopping alert. I forget who tipped me off on the theory leather pants that were not too skinny in the legs. Morai perhaps? I have been stalking these Vince split hem suede pants. I tried them in store and the fit of the legs is nice. They look like pants and not leggings on.  The inseam is 26 so they are longer on me than on this model. They retail for $1000 but shop bop has them for $395. Only the navy are left but that works for me. I have my blue black Hermes cashmere sweater to wear with them and also a few oversized silk blouses that will go well with them.


----------



## Vitamina H

A funny and a sad, sad, story for my fellow scarf lovers. When I first started visiting H I had no idea about designs or well anything scarf related. I was first drawn to bags and then later, with the nudge from a SA that said I needed at least one (!) 90 cm scarf, I went down the silk road we all love so much. However, before this SA 'nudge' and before finding tPF, can you possibly believe that I can still, to this very day, remember walking into the boutique and seeing Ms. grail Ex Lib en K hanging on the wall. It was the gorgeous blue and red cw that many of you lucky ladies have! UHHH! I remember thinking, 'well, that is a really pretty scarf'!!..where is the little head slap emoji? I wonder why it stuck with me when I clearly had no idea at the time what it was?


----------



## Cordeliere

Vitamina H said:


> Hi Cordy! That is a really pretty cw. I remember it as a 90 cm, but I can't remember seeing it as a CSGM either. A very good source would be Croisette. She is an H scarf encyclopedia! I made a mental note of the la Fete cw you like and if I see one, will let you know. I am not sure if they ship internationally or not, but Rebelle is also a resale shop with lots of H pieces. The prices are pretty good if you are a buyer (not always so much for the seller!). I may have missed it, but may I ask what color/motif you would like in a new CSGM? What type of motif are you most drawn too? I remember you mentioned wearing it as a wrap and not wanting it feel so repetitive. Do you like the design La Danse du Cheval Marvari? This was my first CSGM. I thought MaiTai's was one of the most gorgeous pieces ever and couldn't wait for them to reissue it. Unfortunately they didn't offer a reissue of her cw, but I got one in another cw. Since you have FI and like Chasse, I was wondering if this may be a possibility? Thank you for your last sentence! You made my day!! Also want to add that for a single color cashmer/silk, Loro Piana are wonderful. They are 70/30 as well, but do feel more delicate than my H shawls. However, they are also sooo soft and enjoyable to wear when you don't want a motif design.



Thanks for all the tips.   I did not know about Rebelle.   Another place to show.  Yeah.

What I am looking for is a design that looks good open as the only way I can wear them in this heat is folded in a triangle and draped over my shoulders.  I am trying to pick patterns that play well with others and are not memorable stars in their own right.   I am not fond of designs that have horses in them (ok--I can hear all of you saying "you are shopping the wrong brand") but I am ok with horses if I don't notice they are horses.  I mostly like abstract over representational designs.  Over the next two years, I am hoping to grow my collection of CSGMs from 2 to about 5 or 6. 

I expect to get Zebra Pegasus in black and white.  That is more of a star type design but it seems versatile to me because it looks so different depending on how it is folded.   Fortunately 3 different sellers have that one now, so I am not feeling pressured to buy it before it gets away.

I am diligently stalking La Charmante aux Animials in fushia.    I kick myself daily in the behind that I did not buy one that was for sale about a year ago.   That was in the stage that I believed that cashmere would be too hot for FL.

I am seriously considering L'abre du vent, Colliers De Chiens, and Chasse en Inde but haven't settled on a colorway.     I think these three reflect the genre I am looking for.  And the two I already have are Beloved India and Peuple du vent.


----------



## EmileH

Vitamina H said:


> A funny and a sad, sad, story for my fellow scarf lovers. When I first started visiting H I had no idea about designs or well anything scarf related. I was first drawn to bags and then later, with the nudge from a SA that said I needed at least one (!) 90 cm scarf, I went down the silk road we all love so much. However, before this SA 'nudge' and before finding tPF, can you possibly believe that I can still, to this very day, remember walking into the boutique and seeing Ms. grail Ex Lib en K hanging on the wall. It was the gorgeous blue and red cw that many of you lucky ladies have! UHHH! I remember thinking, 'well, that is a really pretty scarf'!!..where is the little head slap emoji? I wonder why it stuck with me when I clearly had no idea at the time what it was?



Oh my. That does make me sad. 

How interesting that you were first interested in bags. I see you as such a scarf lover. That just goes to show that SAs should not be dismissive of people who are at first attracted by Hermes bags. It is only natural since they are the best known products. They should take the time to introduce their clients to the other beautiful Hermes products as well over time. Too few SAs demonstrate enough patience in my opinion.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I really enjoyed reading your posts to everyone and your comments on their various topics.   Your input is informative and delightful.
> 
> That you could wear it every day is the highest compliment for Chasse en Inde.  I was drawn to this colorway, but I am guessing this color combo only comes in a 90.   I wish there was an easy way to know the colors that have been offered as CSGMs.
> View attachment 3808657


That is the biggest frustration of all time! Not having an archive of what's out there. Is there a CeI thread here?


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for all the tips.   I did not know about Rebelle.   Another place to show.  Yeah.
> 
> What I am looking for is a design that looks good open as the only way I can wear them in this heat is folded in a triangle and draped over my shoulders.  I am trying to pick patterns that play well with others and are not memorable stars in their own right.   I am not fond of designs that have horses in them (ok--I can hear all of you saying "you are shopping the wrong brand") but I am ok with horses if I don't notice they are horses.  I mostly like abstract over representational designs.  Over the next two years, I am hoping to grow my collection of CSGMs from 2 to about 5 or 6.
> 
> I expect to get Zebra Pegasus in black and white.  That is more of a star type design but it seems versatile to me because it looks so different depending on how it is folded.   Fortunately 3 different sellers have that one now, so I am not feeling pressured to buy it before it gets away.
> 
> I am diligently stalking La Charmante aux Animials in fushia.    I kick myself daily in the behind that I did not buy one that was for sale about a year ago.   That was in the stage that I believed that cashmere would be too hot for FL.
> 
> I am seriously considering L'abre du vent, Colliers De Chiens, and Chasse en Inde but haven't settled on a colorway.     I think these three reflect the genre I am looking for.  And the two I already have are Beloved India and Peuple du vent.


Cordy, I'm wondering if you might like Monsieur et madame? Depending on the CW it looks sort of abstract, but you DO have all those H products rolling up and down your back. Just curious. I will try to take a pic of mine draped over my shoulders.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Cordy, I'm wondering if you might like Monsieur et madame? Depending on the CW it looks sort of abstract, but you DO have all those H products rolling up and down your back. Just curious. I will try to take a pic of mine draped over my shoulders.



I am going to save you the work.   That pattern just never did it for me.   But thanks for the suggestion.   I like suggestions cause you just never know what will stick.    What is a CeI thread?

Edit.   CeI thread.   doh

Double edit:  There are two shawl threads in the clubhouse.   If anyone needs me for the next month, you will find me there.


----------



## scarf1

Vitamina H said:


> Good morning!
> This thread is the hottest thread on the forum, Cordy! I am trying to keep up, but it is moves fast!! Loving all the different discussions and have so many thoughts on so many topics.
> Cordy, you have gotten some really great ideas for a new CSGM. I really love Scarf's idea about Le Arbre du Vent. I have her same cw, but in a 90 cm and find it one of the most beautiful silks I own. Of course must add that I love the Chasse en Inde and Ombre Boulevards idea too! I have both in CSGM (different cws) and they are also favs. I think Scarf mentioned about the 'classic' feel of the Chasse en Inde. In my mind, I could wear that everyday and it would be okay. I am  not sure why it makes me feel like this way. I am drawn to this like a favorite winter coat that you wear often.  I have this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808589
> 
> I can imagine it would look soooo good with your new bag! Oh, and I keep forgetting to mention that I am a huge fan of coconut oil. I use the oil to cook / saute with and personally think it is the only way to eat eggs! ha! I give it to my dog too and he has the softest hair.
> Loved your post about botox and feeling better! Woohoo! I have a hair appointment in two weeks and am hoping I have the same glorious feeling of being back to me.


Love this CW of CinI also! Good suggestion!


----------



## EmileH

Vitamina I don't think I answered about the confettis necklace. It is really lovely.  I thought about it. I have tended toward heavier more substantial pieces for my Hermes silver. I feel as if they are a better match for my heavy sweaters and tweeds that I wear most of the year.   When I ventured into Hermes rose gold I went for more delicate looks- out of fiscal necessity and because I think gold pieces look more elegant in more delicate proportions. So I'm trying to stick to these two themes.


----------



## scarf1

@Cordeliere  excuse me if I am telling you something you already know, but a place to find recent CWs , not necessarily on h.com is the all-en site. You can't order, but many times these are still available in a boutique...
It may give you some new ideas.
http://all-en.hermes.com/hoscatalog...carves-140x140=on&fabric-cashmere-and-silk=on


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A brief shopping alert. I forget who tipped me off on the theory leather pants that were not too skinny in the legs. Morai perhaps? I have been stalking these Vince split hem suede pants. I tried them in store and the fit of the legs is nice. They look like pants and not leggings on.  The inseam is 26 so they are longer on me than on this model. They retail for $1000 but shop bop has them for $395. Only the navy are left but that works for me. I have my blue black Hermes cashmere sweater to wear with them and also a few oversized silk blouses that will go well with them.
> 
> View attachment 3808687



I love these - they look darling! 
Teeny question - how do you all feel about pants in this length? Are they a yes or a no? Do you think to yourselves 'Jeepers lady you're wearing floods?' Or do you like/are okay with that look?


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> I love these - they look darling!
> Teeny question - how do you all feel about pants in this length? Are they a yes or a no? Do you think to yourselves 'Jeepers lady you're wearing floods?' Or do you like/are okay with that look?


I can look really stumpy when my pants are cut off anywhere in the shin/calf area. I can do above the knee, just below and then long - if they are even an inch or two above my ankle it makes me look very short.


----------



## EmileH

Cookiefiend said:


> I love these - they look darling!
> Teeny question - how do you all feel about pants in this length? Are they a yes or a no? Do you think to yourselves 'Jeepers lady you're wearing floods?' Or do you like/are okay with that look?



They aren't quite this short on me. I'm 5 ft 6 inches. So they came a bit above the ankle. Let me see if I can find a photo.  I have thin arms and legs but a curvy figure. I do very well with a silhouette like this: narrow pants that show my ankles and a more flowing top. Usually with flats or kitten heels. Wider leg or full length pants are trickier for my figure. So I guess it all depends. I have silhouette formulas that work for me.


----------



## EmileH

Ok I found a photo


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I found a photo
> 
> View attachment 3808772


a fantastic look for u!! so chic


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere  excuse me if I am telling you something you already know, but a place to find recent CWs , not necessarily on h.com is the all-en site. You can't order, but many times these are still available in a boutique...
> It may give you some new ideas.
> http://all-en.hermes.com/hoscatalog...carves-140x140=on&fabric-cashmere-and-silk=on



When I click on this link I get the homepage for La Maison des Carres with no scarves, just swaying flowers. The search box gives me nothing.   Is there another way to get to this source of info?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> I can look really stumpy when my pants are cut off anywhere in the shin/calf area. I can do above the knee, just below and then long - if they are even an inch or two above my ankle it makes me look very short.


I've read that pants that end in the shin/calf area make everyone look stumpy. I hate pants that end right in my center of my calf - they always get stuck there. I don't think I have large calves until I wear pants at that length. 
I am very tall - like *very* tall, so what is short on everyone else is rEAlly short on me. I have an emotional scar (bwahahaa) from childhood and I despise pants that are too short - but some pants are meant to be above the ankle! But I worry that I look like I'm wearing too short pants all the time.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> They aren't quite this short on me. I'm 5 ft 6 inches. So they came a bit above the ankle. Let me see if I can find a photo.  I have thin arms and legs but a curvy figure. I do very well with a silhouette like this: narrow pants that show my ankles and a more flowing top. Usually with flats or kitten heels. Wider leg or full length pants are trickier for my figure. So I guess it all depends. I have silhouette formulas that work for me.


Those pants would probably be that length on me. 
We are twins on our clothing choices - narrow pants, more flowing top (but not too flowing lest I end up looking larger than I am). That sort of clothing not only looks nice, it's very comfortable - and works with many shoe choices!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I found a photo
> 
> View attachment 3808772


Gorgeous!
They might not be too short after all even for me!
Thank you for the mod shot!


----------



## EmileH

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> a fantastic look for u!! so chic





Cookiefiend said:


> I've read that pants that end in the shin/calf area make everyone look stumpy. I hate pants that end right in my center of my calf - they always get stuck there. I don't think I have large calves until I wear pants at that length.
> I am very tall - like *very* tall, so what is short on everyone else is rEAlly short on me. I have an emotional scar (bwahahaa) from childhood and I despise pants that are too short - but some pants are meant to be above the ankle! But I worry that I look like I'm wearing too short pants all the time.
> 
> 
> Those pants would probably be that length on me.
> We are twins on our clothing choices - narrow pants, more flowing top (but not too flowing lest I end up looking larger than I am). That sort of clothing not only looks nice, it's very comfortable - and works with many shoe choices!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> They might not be too short after all even for me!
> Thank you for the mod shot!



Thanks ladies. Yes this is a comfortable silhouette. I can eat dinner and not feel like I'm bursting at the seams.

By the way don't you hate when the website says model is 5'11" weights 110 lbs and wears a size 0? I always think well ladedah for the model!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. Yes this is a comfortable silhouette. I can eat dinner and not feel like I'm bursting at the seams.
> 
> By the way don't you hate when the website says model is 5'11" weights 110 lbs and wears a size 0? I always think well ladedah for the model!


Yes I do hate that! 
I just always think 'Well the poor girls probably starving - I'll have a cheeseburger on her behalf"
(not really but they definitely need a cheeseburger!)


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> When I click on this link I get the homepage for La Maison des Carres with no scarves, just swaying flowers. The search box gives me nothing.   Is there another way to get to this source of info?


Hmm, just tried to refresh my page. I get same thing. Definitely does not work now. Maybe someone from h doesn't like us using this site?


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Hmm, just tried to refresh my page. I get same thing. Definitely does not work now. Maybe someone from h doesn't like us using this site?



Their websites are just wonky.


----------



## scarf1

@Cordeliere 
Ok. Check out SOTD( scarf of the day). The first 2 CSGMs that LaniT posted look like they might appeal. In particular, I love that ceintures et liens. Also Mai Tai has the same CW- turquoise with raspberry, purple, etc. MT shows ways she has styled if for ideas.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere
> Ok. Check out SOTD( scarf of the day). The first 2 CSGMs that LaniT posted look like they might appeal. In particular, I love that ceintures et liens. Also Mai Tai has the same CW- turquoise with raspberry, purple, etc. MT shows ways she has styled if for ideas.



The ceintures et liens is very pretty.   That design was my first CSGM crush.   I had forgotten about it.   Will add it to list to consider.

Edit:  Mai Tai certainly looks smashing it it.  I like it with a that pink top.
http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/2013/06/summer-capsule-wardrobe-pink.html


----------



## Genie27

That is my grail and I missed out on one for half price...boo. I have a red/green/grey one as filler.


----------



## scarf1

Ugh! New problem! DH just noticed yellow jackets have built/ are building nest in side of house. We just finally got the sticky door problem fixed. It's always something with a 100 yr old house!


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Ugh! New problem! DH just noticed yellow jackets have built/ are building nest in side of house. We just finally got the sticky door problem fixed. It's always something with a 100 yr old house!



This must be mating season for critters with stingers.   I am noticing nests too.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I found a photo
> 
> View attachment 3808772


Yes, these make your legs look long and lovely!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> I've read that pants that end in the shin/calf area make everyone look stumpy. I hate pants that end right in my center of my calf - they always get stuck there. I don't think I have large calves until I wear pants at that length.
> I am very tall - like *very* tall, so what is short on everyone else is rEAlly short on me. I have an emotional scar (bwahahaa) from childhood and I despise pants that are too short - but some pants are meant to be above the ankle! But I worry that I look like I'm wearing too short pants all the time.
> 
> 
> Those pants would probably be that length on me.
> We are twins on our clothing choices - narrow pants, more flowing top (but not too flowing lest I end up looking larger than I am). That sort of clothing not only looks nice, it's very comfortable - and works with many shoe choices!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> They might not be too short after all even for me!
> Thank you for the mod shot!


Oh, DD is 6 feet tall and she is the same way. I think I understand now. Like you, she cannot stand pants that are too short (which means seeing any ankle, I think). She buys extra extra long pants and if they shrink a tiny bit, they are handed up to me. (I'm 5'6)

Ditto on skinny pants, blousey top. I hate having to suck in my stomach.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Yes I do hate that!
> I just always think 'Well the poor girls probably starving - I'll have a cheeseburger on her behalf"
> (not really but they definitely need a cheeseburger!)


It is hilarious that this season Project Runway is using all sized models, and the judges are acting so virtuous, like the industry has always been that way. They even mock the contestant designers who have only worked with skinny models. Hello?


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Ugh! New problem! DH just noticed yellow jackets have built/ are building nest in side of house. We just finally got the sticky door problem fixed. It's always something with a 100 yr old house!



Ughh. Home ownership. It's sometimes stressful. I'm sorry. [emoji255]

Thanks Momasaurus, of course I just see bunched up fabric and fat thighs. Sigh.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> The ceintures et liens is very pretty.   That design was my first CSGM crush.   I had forgotten about it.   Will add it to list to consider.
> 
> Edit:  Mai Tai certainly looks smashing it it.  I like it with a that pink top.
> http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/2013/06/summer-capsule-wardrobe-pink.html


I love this outfit and the shawl, but if you are looking for something not really memorable (so you can wear it over and over), I don't think this is it. This is extremely memorable!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ughh. Home ownership. It's sometimes stressful. I'm sorry. [emoji255]
> 
> Thanks Momasaurus, of course I just see bunched up fabric and fat thighs. Sigh.


You are not looking correctly, madam!


----------



## Meta

@Cordeliere below are the Chasse en Inde CSGM cws. Note that there might be more that aren't shown on the all-en site.




And here is my collection of CSGMs, from the top - Manufacture de Boucleries SS2016, Cavalleria d'Etriers FW2015, Sous l'egide de Mars SS2014.


I pick my scarves based on harmony of colors, an aesthetic to my eyes. The next criteria then becomes how it looks tied, usually in cowboy knot.  Spring/Summer palette in general works better for my colouring so I tend to buy silks from that season. I also in general prefer saturated colours, no pastels or dark colors as neither does much for me.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A brief shopping alert. I forget who tipped me off on the theory leather pants that were not too skinny in the legs. Morai perhaps? I have been stalking these Vince split hem suede pants. I tried them in store and the fit of the legs is nice. They look like pants and not leggings on.  The inseam is 26 so they are longer on me than on this model. They retail for $1000 but shop bop has them for $395. Only the navy are left but that works for me. I have my blue black Hermes cashmere sweater to wear with them and also a few oversized silk blouses that will go well with them.
> 
> View attachment 3808687



Love these. I also enjoy wearing leather or suede pants with loose silk blouses. So easy and chic.


----------



## nicole0612

Being short, I really like the cropped pants trend. Now I can finally buy pants without having them all hemmed (since at 5'4.5" I am a very slightly taller than petite length, but definitely way too short for normal-length pants). I also love the midi skirt trend because now I have a bunch of great maxi skirts


----------



## scarf1

nicole0612 said:


> Being short, I really like the cropped pants trend. Now I can finally buy pants without having them all hemmed (since at 5'4.5" I am a very slightly taller than petite length, but definitely way too short for normal-length pants). I also love the midi skirt trend because now I have a bunch of great maxi skirts


+1 I am 5ft 4in - cropped pants are usually full length on me!!!


----------



## scarf1

weN84 said:


> @Cordeliere below are the Chasse en Inde CSGM cws. Note that there might be more that aren't shown on the all-en site.
> 
> View attachment 3808942
> 
> 
> And here is my collection of CSGMs, from the top - Manufacture de Boucleries SS2016, Cavalleria d'Etriers FW2015, Sous l'egide de Mars SS2014.
> View attachment 3808959
> 
> I pick my scarves based on harmony of colors, an aesthetic to my eyes. The next criteria then becomes how it looks tied, usually in cowboy knot.  Spring/Summer palette in general works better for my colouring so I tend to buy silks from that season. I also in general prefer saturated colours, no pastels or dark colors as neither does much for me.


Wen 
Thanks for sharing your collection! I am always curious about the colors, designs others are drawn to.  One thing I noticed is all 3 have a white background. I am usually much more drawn to the scarves from SS. However, I think all my CSGMs are from FW.


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> @Cordeliere below are the Chasse en Inde CSGM cws. Note that there might be more that aren't shown on the all-en site.
> 
> View attachment 3808942
> 
> 
> And here is my collection of CSGMs, from the top - Manufacture de Boucleries SS2016, Cavalleria d'Etriers FW2015, Sous l'egide de Mars SS2014.
> View attachment 3808959
> 
> I pick my scarves based on harmony of colors, an aesthetic to my eyes. The next criteria then becomes how it looks tied, usually in cowboy knot.  Spring/Summer palette in general works better for my colouring so I tend to buy silks from that season. I also in general prefer saturated colours, no pastels or dark colors as neither does much for me.



These are beautiful. I love the cavalleria d'etriers. [emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> @Cordeliere below are the Chasse en Inde CSGM cws. Note that there might be more that aren't shown on the all-en site.
> 
> View attachment 3808942
> 
> 
> And here is my collection of CSGMs, from the top - Manufacture de Boucleries SS2016, Cavalleria d'Etriers FW2015, Sous l'egide de Mars SS2014.
> View attachment 3808959
> 
> I pick my scarves based on harmony of colors, an aesthetic to my eyes. The next criteria then becomes how it looks tied, usually in cowboy knot.  Spring/Summer palette in general works better for my colouring so I tend to buy silks from that season. I also in general prefer saturated colours, no pastels or dark colors as neither does much for me.



Thanks for sharing from your collection. I really like the colors of the sous l'egide de mars.


----------



## Genie27

@weN84 - these are lovely - like Nicole, my favourite is the Mars also. I love seeing people's collections too. It's fun to see what they select and why. I had posted my little collection on the other thread, so I'm not sure if anyone here wants to see it again.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I love this outfit and the shawl, but if you are looking for something not really memorable (so you can wear it over and over), I don't think this is it. This is extremely memorable!



So I need a Harry Potter spell that makes others and me forget what I have worn.    I don't know why I feel this way about memorable.  I never see anyone I know when DH and I go out.



Genie27 said:


> @weN84 - these are lovely - like Nicole, my favourite is the Mars also. I love seeing people's collections too. It's fun to see what they select and why. I had posted my little collection on the other thread, so I'm not sure if anyone here wants to see it again.



That is a silly question.   Of course we want to see it.  I would never turn down and opportunity to see someone's collection.



weN84 said:


> @Cordeliere below are the Chasse en Inde CSGM cws. Note that there might be more that aren't shown on the all-en site.
> 
> View attachment 3808942
> 
> 
> And here is my collection of CSGMs, from the top - Manufacture de Boucleries SS2016, Cavalleria d'Etriers FW2015, Sous l'egide de Mars SS2014.
> View attachment 3808959
> 
> I pick my scarves based on harmony of colors, an aesthetic to my eyes. The next criteria then becomes how it looks tied, usually in cowboy knot.  Spring/Summer palette in general works better for my colouring so I tend to buy silks from that season. I also in general prefer saturated colours, no pastels or dark colors as neither does much for me.



Thank you thank you thank you for the colorways of CeI.   

And thank you for sharing your collection and the rationale behind your choices.   All patterns I am not very familiar with.   So cowboy knot is your go to?   What type of top do you usually wear?


----------



## Genie27

Ok, since you asked....
Top row: 90 grande roué - orange border, cream/taupe centre and teal/green/orange accents, 90 turquoise Maison des carres with lavenderish centre, summers day and etriers (?)  twilly

Bottom row: Ceintures CSGM in red/green/grey, with a hot pink border that makes it wearable for me, my lovely Iris 90, and Festival des Amazones pale blue/navy/black/green hem moussie. 

I want more moussies and CSGMs but my last few store visits did not have any must-haves. I have to force myself to not buy 90s as I'd much rather save up and buy the formats that I will use frequently. 140 silk chiffon for summer/resort and 140 CSGM for FW. 

The twillies are so cute, and I'd love to wear one in my hair or on a hat, but so far, they sit unused.


----------



## Cordeliere

@scarf1    Is your colorway on the colorway chart that weN84 posted?   I look at your pic and I look at Hermes deliberately distorted images and I can't match them up.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Ok, since you asked....
> Top row: 90 grande roué - orange border, cream/taupe centre and teal/green/orange accents, 90 turquoise Maison des carres with lavenderish centre, summers day and etriers (?)  twilly
> 
> Bottom row: Ceintures CSGM in red/green/grey, with a hot pink border that makes it wearable for me, my lovely Iris 90, and Festival des Amazones pale blue/navy/black/green hem moussie.
> 
> I want more moussies and CSGMs but my last few store visits did not have any must-haves. I have to force myself to not buy 90s as I'd much rather save up and buy the formats that I will use frequently. 140 silk chiffon for summer/resort and 140 CSGM for FW.
> 
> The twillies are so cute, and I'd love to wear one in my hair or on a hat, but so far, they sit unused.



Love your moussie.  Twillies are challenging.   I haven't been doing it, but I think one on my bag is a way to wear a pop of silky color when it is too hot for my body.


----------



## Meta

@scarf1 Good observation! One that I didn't notice myself!  It shouldn't be surprising though since I love to wear white tops in general and it's a color that works for me. That said, I'm been wearing mostly black/navy solid tops with a LO and striped tops with white background. 

@Pocketbook Pup Thanks for the compliment. I know you have the darker cw for the Cavalleria d'Etriers. Great for FW palette but sadly not a color that works for me. 

@nicole0612 and @Genie27 Thank you!  That was my very first CSGM and it was quite a mental hurdle to get over the price!   I had it to buy it across the pond and have a friend shipped it to me since it was nowhere to be found here locally and I didn't have an SA back then. It's well worth it though as I've received plenty of compliments on it and I cherish the good memories attached to it. 

@Cordeliere You're welcome.  Which btw, horses aren't my thing either so yeah..  I tend to wear my CSGMs with the cowboy knot as that's just easy to throw over and head out the door with a coat on. I usually take off my CSGM once indoors as it's much too warm to wear it. The other knot that I would wear it is a cowl neck wrap which a kind SA at Sevres taught me while I was in the store just casually browsing the silks while wearing my Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM. As for tops, I'm usually in crew neck tops/sweaters and sometimes turtlenecks for colder months.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> @scarf1    Is your colorway on the colorway chart that weN84 posted?   I look at your pic and I look at Hermes deliberately distorted images and I can't match them up.


Yes. It is second row, second from right edge. At the time I bought this there was quite a discussion if the background was purple or blue. The official color is electric blue but it reads more of a bluish purple. I will see if I can find that post.


----------



## Meta

@Cordeliere I believe this is the one that @scarf1 has, cw 37


----------



## scarf1

weN84 said:


> @Cordeliere I believe this is the one that @scarf1 has, cw 37
> 
> View attachment 3809072


Yes! That is it!

And here was a discussion, some pix showing the colors against blue and purple.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-fall-2016-scarves.939230/page-251

Scroll down to post 3764


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Ok, since you asked....
> Top row: 90 grande roué - orange border, cream/taupe centre and teal/green/orange accents, 90 turquoise Maison des carres with lavenderish centre, summers day and etriers (?)  twilly
> 
> Bottom row: Ceintures CSGM in red/green/grey, with a hot pink border that makes it wearable for me, my lovely Iris 90, and Festival des Amazones pale blue/navy/black/green hem moussie.
> 
> I want more moussies and CSGMs but my last few store visits did not have any must-haves. I have to force myself to not buy 90s as I'd much rather save up and buy the formats that I will use frequently. 140 silk chiffon for summer/resort and 140 CSGM for FW.
> 
> The twillies are so cute, and I'd love to wear one in my hair or on a hat, but so far, they sit unused.


Twins on that Madison, but wish I was twins on your moussie!


----------



## scarf1

scarf1 said:


> Twins on that Madison, but wish I was twins on your moussie!


Should be MAISON, nor Madison!


----------



## Cordeliere

Thanks ladies.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Ok, since you asked....
> Top row: 90 grande roué - orange border, cream/taupe centre and teal/green/orange accents, 90 turquoise Maison des carres with lavenderish centre, summers day and etriers (?)  twilly
> 
> Bottom row: Ceintures CSGM in red/green/grey, with a hot pink border that makes it wearable for me, my lovely Iris 90, and Festival des Amazones pale blue/navy/black/green hem moussie.
> 
> I want more moussies and CSGMs but my last few store visits did not have any must-haves. I have to force myself to not buy 90s as I'd much rather save up and buy the formats that I will use frequently. 140 silk chiffon for summer/resort and 140 CSGM for FW.
> 
> The twillies are so cute, and I'd love to wear one in my hair or on a hat, but so far, they sit unused.



I really like the colorway you chose for your vacation-memory Iris.


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> @scarf1 Good observation! One that I didn't notice myself!  It shouldn't be surprising though since I love to wear white tops in general and it's a color that works for me. That said, I'm been wearing mostly black/navy solid tops with a LO and striped tops with white background.
> 
> @Pocketbook Pup Thanks for the compliment. I know you have the darker cw for the Cavalleria d'Etriers. Great for FW palette but sadly not a color that works for me.
> 
> @nicole0612 and @Genie27 Thank you!  That was my very first CSGM and it was quite a mental hurdle to get over the price!   I had it to buy it across the pond and have a friend shipped it to me since it was nowhere to be found here locally and I didn't have an SA back then. It's well worth it though as I've received plenty of compliments on it and I cherish the good memories attached to it.
> 
> @Cordeliere You're welcome.  Which btw, horses aren't my thing either so yeah..  I tend to wear my CSGMs with the cowboy knot as that's just easy to throw over and head out the door with a coat on. I usually take off my CSGM once indoors as it's much too warm to wear it. The other knot that I would wear it is a cowl neck wrap which a kind SA at Sevres taught me while I was in the store just casually browsing the silks while wearing my Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM. As for tops, I'm usually in crew neck tops/sweaters and sometimes turtlenecks for colder months.



Amen to dark tops with a LO! Also avoiding white background scarves these days.


----------



## Pirula

Vitamina H said:


> PbP, happy belated anniversary wishes to you! How sweet of your husband to arrange such a special surprise get-a-away. I keep telling my DH that I want a totally planned by him get-a-away. I plan all of our travels and of course that has secret shopping advantages for me, but I would love a weekend that he totally planned (I think, ha!!). Ohh, so exciting to hear about your jewelry ideas. I had mentioned to Capri that I am still contemplating the the Confetti necklace. Have you tried it? I have the bracelet and it is so delicate and pretty. I can't get the necklace out of my head! I would love to hear any other ideas for a non-heavy, long necklace. I like your idea about the Piroutte au Galop. I have that on my long list to try. I would love to have a light colored CSGM and have thought of the cream background, but cream backgrounds are super difficult for me too. We shall see! I hear the SS18 is supposed to be really great, so maybe it is good I am procrastinating this season.
> 
> 
> Pirula, how special to have your mother's wedding dress and that she sewed and designed it herself  too. It is really beautiful and looks so new. Looking forward to seeing your finished, updated dress. I wonder if you could somehow use a favorite silk design to fill in the torn lining area? I am no seamstress, you can tell! I was thinking of the semblance of combining something you love with something your mom loved/made.
> 
> 
> Dear Bobkat, you and your Barenia Pico are gorgeous. I can only imagine how good she smells.



Thank you dearest Vitamina!  I will keep everyone posted.  I don't want to change it much because then it wouldn't be my mother's dress anymore, you know?  But hopefully with excess fabric from hem and /or bodice we can do it.  [emoji4]


----------



## Pirula

Cookiefiend said:


> I've read that pants that end in the shin/calf area make everyone look stumpy. I hate pants that end right in my center of my calf - they always get stuck there. I don't think I have large calves until I wear pants at that length.
> I am very tall - like *very* tall, so what is short on everyone else is rEAlly short on me. I have an emotional scar (bwahahaa) from childhood and I despise pants that are too short - but some pants are meant to be above the ankle! But I worry that I look like I'm wearing too short pants all the time.
> 
> 
> Those pants would probably be that length on me.
> We are twins on our clothing choices - narrow pants, more flowing top (but not too flowing lest I end up looking larger than I am). That sort of clothing not only looks nice, it's very comfortable - and works with many shoe choices!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> They might not be too short after all even for me!
> Thank you for the mod shot!



Yes.  This is what I call Highwaters Syndrome.  Anyone who's tall and had growth spurts as a teenager knows a) "growing pains" are REAL and b) you never get over the "trauma" of almost always being in pants that are too short.    [emoji23]


----------



## bunnycat

Genie27 said:


> Ok, since you asked....
> Top row: 90 grande roué - orange border, cream/taupe centre and teal/green/orange accents, 90 turquoise Maison des carres with lavenderish centre, summers day and etriers (?)  twilly
> 
> Bottom row: Ceintures CSGM in red/green/grey, with a hot pink border that makes it wearable for me, my lovely Iris 90, and Festival des Amazones pale blue/navy/black/green hem moussie.
> 
> I want more moussies and CSGMs but my last few store visits did not have any must-haves. I have to force myself to not buy 90s as I'd much rather save up and buy the formats that I will use frequently. 140 silk chiffon for summer/resort and 140 CSGM for FW.
> 
> The twillies are so cute, and I'd love to wear one in my hair or on a hat, but so far, they sit unused.



So pretty! But- oh - that moussie!!!


----------



## EmileH

Agreed. Looove the moussie.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Oh, DD is 6 feet tall and she is the same way. I think I understand now. Like you, she cannot stand pants that are too short (which means seeing any ankle, I think). She buys extra extra long pants and if they shrink a tiny bit, they are handed up to me. (I'm 5'6)
> 
> Ditto on skinny pants, blousey top. I hate having to suck in my stomach.


Me, three.


----------



## eagle1002us

Regarding the cropped pants discussion where the pants bring to mind puddle-jumpers (if I remember correctly), I have a pattern for pants that shows them cropped above the ankle.   That's a summery look.   I've seen cropped pants worn with high-heeled pumps and they look nice -- at least in a magazine.   They also look nice with the wedges sold last summer and fall.   Wearing them with flat tied oxfords -- I own several pairs of these -- not such a good look.    

This Marie Kondo book presenting some good arguments for getting rid of too much of the same thing -- is the major rationale for this that if you don't love it, chuck it?   Because what about "thin" clothes and "fat" clothes?   I am very happy to fit into stuff from oh, maybe a decade ago.   Plus, being close to retirement age, I don't want to buy any new clothes this year if I can avoid it.   What would Marie say to this?  Years ago when weight went up and down I donated suits I probably should have altered.  Instead I got new clothes.

Reminds me of a neighbor who lost a bunch of weight and her DH took her to NM where she got a new wardrobe, a celebration.   Six months later, if not sooner, she was back to her old clothes, the new no longer fit.


----------



## bunnycat

eagle1002us said:


> Regarding the cropped pants discussion where the pants bring to mind puddle-jumpers (if I remember correctly), I have a pattern for pants that shows them cropped above the ankle.   That's a summery look.   I've seen cropped pants worn with high-heeled pumps and they look nice -- at least in a magazine.   They also look nice with the wedges sold last summer and fall.   Wearing them with flat tied oxfords -- I own several pairs of these -- not such a good look.
> 
> This Marie Kondo book presenting some good arguments for getting rid of too much of the same thing -- is the major rationale for this that if you don't love it, chuck it?   Because what about "thin" clothes and "fat" clothes?   I am very happy to fit into stuff from oh, maybe a decade ago.   Plus, being close to retirement age, I don't want to buy any new clothes this year if I can avoid it.   What would Marie say to this?  Years ago when weight went up and down I donated suits I probably should have altered.  Instead I got new clothes.
> 
> Reminds me of a neighbor who lost a bunch of weight and her DH took her to NM where she got a new wardrobe, a celebration.   Six months later, if not sooner, she was back to her old clothes, the new no longer fit.



oof- that's rough.

I'm not very good at following those in/out rules. Because sure enough, I buy something, and at the time it made sense why I did, then I get home and can't figure it out, and sometimes it takes a while to figure out where I was going with it so I have to put it aside for a bit. And then sometimes, I'l have something that I stop wearing because I can't make it look right, then later I might buy something else and suddenly, whatever it was that didn't look right finds its match. 

Also, I have such a hard time finding pants that I like and fit comfortably, that I almost never get rid of those even if I stop wearing them for awhile. I just put them away for some time, sometimes years....I think I am clothing disorganized....

I do try not to have repeats of too many things as suggested and actually just finished setting some things aside that I'm not as fond of as I have other similar things that look better on me. I also do try to use the "if it doesn't look fabulous on you, chuck it" principle for things in the closet but also when I make purchases. It has to look fab now for me to want to buy it, not just "maybe".


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Reminds me of a neighbor who lost a bunch of weight and her DH took her to NM where she got a new wardrobe, a celebration.   Six months later, if not sooner, she was back to her old clothes, the new no longer fit.



Isn't that everyone's secret nightmare?


----------



## Genie27

I have clothes in a range of 3 sizes. Due to hormone fluctuations and laziness/gluttony I can vary day to week to month. My larger sizes get the most use as I don't mind them being a bit loose, rather than too tight.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pinterest sent me a link yesterday to dream closets.   Now I want my closet to be a dream closet.    I have a pretty good closet that is a walk in and it accommodates my clothes, but it is not big enough to hang out in.  My fantasy is that if I had a closet with crown molding, beautiful cabinetry,  fabulous lights and a bench,  I would know what is in there.   Outfits would easily put themselves together.   My clothes would try to rise to the level of their surroundings.   They would all fit me at all times.   The shabbier ones would just exile themselves.  And I would never experience clothing angst again.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I have clothes in a range of 3 sizes. Due to hormone fluctuations and laziness/gluttony I can vary day to week to month. My larger sizes get the most use as I don't mind them being a bit loose, rather than too tight.



That is so practical.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I'm not sure what happened to summer here, but today I got to wear my pearl-encrusted cardigan. I tried it with navy shorts and off-white ones - I have a cream brocade pair that would go better than the off-white but it was in the wash. If I wear more "light-toned" outfits I will need a new lighter bag than the ones in my collection.


Genie, your cardigan is beautiful. You are very talented! I wished I had taken the time to learn sewing from my mom when I was younger. And I love your Iris scarf. Do you have a mod pic of it?



Pocketbook Pup said:


> A brief shopping alert. I forget who tipped me off on the theory leather pants that were not too skinny in the legs. Morai perhaps? I have been stalking these Vince split hem suede pants. I tried them in store and the fit of the legs is nice. They look like pants and not leggings on.  The inseam is 26 so they are longer on me than on this model. They retail for $1000 but shop bop has them for $395. Only the navy are left but that works for me. I have my blue black Hermes cashmere sweater to wear with them and also a few oversized silk blouses that will go well with them.
> 
> View attachment 3808687


Those are nice pants and will be great with items you mentioned. Pls post mod pics when you wear them. Good memory on the Theory leather pants.


----------



## bunnycat

Cordeliere said:


> Pinterest sent me a link yesterday to dream closets.   Now I want my closet to be a dream closet.    I have a pretty good closet that is a walk in and it accommodates my clothes, but it is not big enough to hang out in.  My fantasy is that if I had a closet with crown molding, beautiful cabinetry,  fabulous lights and a bench,  I would know what is in there.   Outfits would easily put themselves together.   My clothes would try to rise to the level of their surroundings.   They would all fit me at all times.   The shabbier ones would just exile themselves.  And I would never experience clothing angst again.



ooh ahh- nothing like a dream closet! You'd be surprised what really duding up a spall space can do without overwhelming it. Small powder room bathrooms are like that. They often look better when really tricked out to make them like little jewels....and it's totally possible to do something similar with a small closet though it may take some rearranging.

When we moved in to our current house, the previous owner was attempting something like making a little jewel closet out of the walk in (failed miserably). It was painted dark chocolate brown (nope...nope...nope...) and had brown leopard print fabric on the ceiling with jeweled (plastic) lampshade tassels ALLLLLL the way around.... It was... yikes! 

The first thing I did was repaint it a creamy milkpaint color to brighten it up. Then when we redid the bathroom, I got to redo my closet (I think I shared the shoe avalanche story already). My goal was to make it a little (and it is only just a regular small walk in about 5x6) tiny escape room that would be pleasant to go in to whilst deciding what to wear. The idea was to not overstuff (got rid of a bunch of clothes and limited myself to ~100 items total in the closet). I painted stripes in aqua and light green on each shelf level and each shelf level got color coordinated storage boxes, milkpaint bottom level to keep it soothing, put in a nice light fixture, add some small paintings and flower decor on the walls, new floor tiles, rearranged the hanging rods and added shoe shelving. Compact, but workable and much more pleasant to walk in to than before when it was a dark, overstuffed hole. And I even had room for a little stool off to the side.


----------



## nicole0612

bunnycat said:


> ooh ahh- nothing like a dream closet! You'd be surprised what really duding up a spall space can do without overwhelming it. Small powder room bathrooms are like that. They often look better when really tricked out to make them like little jewels....and it's totally possible to do something similar with a small closet though it may take some rearranging.
> 
> When we moved in to our current house, the previous owner was attempting something like making a little jewel closet out of the walk in (failed miserably). It was painted dark chocolate brown (nope...nope...nope...) and had brown leopard print fabric on the ceiling with jeweled (plastic) lampshade tassels ALLLLLL the way around.... It was... yikes!
> 
> The first thing I did was repaint it a creamy milkpaint color to brighten it up. Then when we redid the bathroom, I got to redo my closet (I think I shared the shoe avalanche story already). My goal was to make it a little (and it is only just a regular small walk in about 5x6) tiny escape room that would be pleasant to go in to whilst deciding what to wear. The idea was to not overstuff (got rid of a bunch of clothes and limited myself to ~100 items total in the closet). I painted stripes in aqua and light green on each shelf level and each shelf level got color coordinated storage boxes, milkpaint bottom level to keep it soothing, put in a nice light fixture, add some small paintings and flower decor on the walls, new floor tiles, rearranged the hanging rods and added shoe shelving. Compact, but workable and much more pleasant to walk in to than before when it was a dark, overstuffed hole. And I even had room for a little stool off to the side.



This sounds lovely and I really admire your ability to take on a project like this. In our house either walls come down or everything stays the same.


----------



## EmileH

My favorite room in my house is the closet. Honestly, most days I come home late, eat dinner at one of the kitchen counters and then head to bed so really I use the bedroom, bathroom and closet "suite" more than any other room in the house. 

The previous owners decorated it. Its not huge. It's the green color of the laduree patisserie with build in cabinetry with drawers, shelves and cabinets. Like kitchen cabinets with elaborate moldings. Not closet shelving. The ceiling is vaulted. There is an antique brass chandelier, pretty wallpaper and even sheer curtains with little sparkles and a tassel tie back where the clothes bars hang. There is a tufted little seat for me, a bed for Eli and the floors are heated marble. And one window for nice light. I waste a lot of time in there. The former owners did take the drapes and I felt stupid paying for new drapes for a closet but I'm glad I did. I have had larger closets but none as pretty as this. As bunnycat says it probably wasn't incredibly expensive  for them to do. It probably took two rolls of wallpaper. Like a powder room.

It really helped me to move a lot of my clothes that were not my favorites to clothing purgatory in the guest room. It declutters the mind and does make it easier to dress better. The closet definitely inspired me to do it. I'm being careful not to reclutter it. I'm following the one in one out rule. For instance the suede pants are to replace leggings that are too tight in the leg. If I look for a new white blouse I was inclined to buy 2-3. Now I'm trying to find the perfect one for a specific need. When I bought my black dior jacket my old black The Row jacket went. 

I don't vary all that much in clothes sizes.  I probably wore my clothes too big when I was younger and now if I don't watch it they are a tad bit tight.  So there is some variation. There was a nanosecond that I was a smaller size. And of course when you reach a lower size everything in the store looks great on you so you buy a lot. I have given up on ever getting back into them so all of my size  x are gone. And any of my really small size y. They only added to clutter and made me feel badly. At least move them to another closet. 

The rest of my house is kind of a mess. But the closet is a bastion of serenity now.


----------



## Vitamina H

PbP, your closet sounds like my idea of a dream closet. I would hang out there after a stressful day and eat macarons,  drink champagne, and talk to my little dog. It truly sounds beautiful.  I have a wall to wall wardrobe with full sliding doors. It has built in, pullout, drawers which are perfect for scarves, but I  have to stay on top of making sure everything is organized because space is at a premium and it can get so hard to find anything. It would be so refreshing (and loads of fun) to walk in to your very own 'boutique' space and play! Ya know, be the SA and the customer all at the same time! ha! 

I think I know what you mean about the Confetti necklace. It has a very delicate feel. I think it looked so pretty with the summer weight clothing I was wearing that day, but think with heavier sweaters a heavier weight necklace would work better. Have you ever had any problem with the Farandole toggle coming loose? Love the Farandole, but this has always been my hesitation. I am sure it is fine, it is so well loved by so many that I should give it a try too. Now you have me thinking (!). I will need a FW and SS necklace!


----------



## Vitamina H

bunnycat said:


> The first thing I did was repaint it a creamy milkpaint color to brighten it up. Then when we redid the bathroom, I got to


Hi Bunny! Your closet sounds so fabulous! When I saw the word milkpaint I was intrigued! I have read about it, but not tried using it. Are you familiar with Annie Sloan chalk paint? I am an addict! ha!! I have painted so much with it and can't say enough great things about it. I have wanted to try the milk paint, but it isn't as easy to find here. Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## EmileH

Vitamina the silver farandole is so well designed and the elements have such weight to them so as to balance the whole thing well. The toggle doesn't come open. I have a rose gold farandole as well. It's more delicate and not as well balanced so I worry about this happening with it although it never has.


----------



## EmileH

It doesn't take much: little elements from my closet that make it a little oasis


----------



## Vitamina H

Cordeliere said:


> What I am looking for is a design that looks good open as the only way I can wear them in this heat is folded in a triangle and draped over my shoulders.  I am trying to pick patterns that play well with others and are not memorable stars in their own right.   I am not fond of designs that have horses in them (ok--I can hear all of you saying "you are shopping the wrong brand") but I am ok with horses if I don't notice they are horses.  I mostly like abstract over representational designs.  Over the next two years, I am hoping to grow my collection of CSGMs from 2 to about 5 or 6.
> 
> I expect to get Zebra Pegasus in black and white.  That is more of a star type design but it seems versatile to me because it looks so different depending on how it is folded.   Fortunately 3 different sellers have that one now, so I am not feeling pressured to buy it before it gets away.
> 
> I am diligently stalking La Charmante aux Animials in fushia.    I kick myself daily in the behind that I did not buy one that was for sale about a year ago.   That was in the stage that I believed that cashmere would be too hot for FL.
> 
> I am seriously considering L'abre du vent, Colliers De Chiens, and Chasse en Inde but haven't settled on a colorway.     I think these three reflect the genre I am looking for.  And the two I already have are Beloved India and Peuple du vent.



I like how focused you are on what you really want and what you know you will use. I don't find that crazy that you like H, but aren't wanting anything with horses. We all like, what we like! I had the same feeling with the big cats (o-yee, that went out the window! ha!). You know what, I said Marwari was my first CSGM, but it wasn't! I totally forgot about Carre Cube. This design was very, very under the radar but I totally fell in love with the simple, abstract feel of it. I happened to be at FSH and during that season Mars was the big, big hit. I stuck with my CC and am still happy with it. We really have to go with what our hearts tell us. Moma has a really pretty cw of Carre Cube too. I think I remember 3 of us that have the design..! I wanted something that would go with my black winter coat and wouldn't feel repetitive because at the time it was my one and only. My cw is a shocking pink/colvert/black with a prune colored border...not the official colors, but it gives you the idea.
This morning, I played around with my L' abre du Vent 90cm version of Scarf's cw and it really is super versatile. I think you definitely need one and also the Chasse en Inde too!!! I will keep my eyes open for the LCaA for you!
Do you like the Samouri scarf? Word is that it will be coming in SS18 as a CSGM. That will be stunning! I keep hoping for Tapis Persans and Les Chemins Secrets to come in CS...but hopefully not all at them same time!!!


----------



## Vitamina H

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Vitamina the silver farandole is so well designed and the elements have such weight to them so as to balance the whole thing well. The toggle doesn't come open. I have a rose gold farandole as well. It's more delicate and not as well balanced so I worry about this happening with it although it never has.


Thank you so much for easing my worry, PbP!


----------



## EmileH

Wishing everyone in Texas well. I lived there for four years and still have friends there. Everyone seems safe thank goodness, but they say it's the worst storm ever there. I hope all of our Texas members are doing well.


----------



## Cordeliere

bunnycat said:


> ooh ahh- nothing like a dream closet! You'd be surprised what really duding up a spall space can do without overwhelming it. Small powder room bathrooms are like that. They often look better when really tricked out to make them like little jewels....and it's totally possible to do something similar with a small closet though it may take some rearranging.
> 
> When we moved in to our current house, the previous owner was attempting something like making a little jewel closet out of the walk in (failed miserably). It was painted dark chocolate brown (nope...nope...nope...) and had brown leopard print fabric on the ceiling with jeweled (plastic) lampshade tassels ALLLLLL the way around.... It was... yikes!
> 
> The first thing I did was repaint it a creamy milkpaint color to brighten it up. Then when we redid the bathroom, I got to redo my closet (I think I shared the shoe avalanche story already). My goal was to make it a little (and it is only just a regular small walk in about 5x6) tiny escape room that would be pleasant to go in to whilst deciding what to wear. The idea was to not overstuff (got rid of a bunch of clothes and limited myself to ~100 items total in the closet). I painted stripes in aqua and light green on each shelf level and each shelf level got color coordinated storage boxes, milkpaint bottom level to keep it soothing, put in a nice light fixture, add some small paintings and flower decor on the walls, new floor tiles, rearranged the hanging rods and added shoe shelving. Compact, but workable and much more pleasant to walk in to than before when it was a dark, overstuffed hole. And I even had room for a little stool off to the side.



Your new closet sounds adorable and your old closet sounds, well, semi hideous.   How about a pic of your new cutie.   A closet with only 100 items would inspire us all.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It doesn't take much: little elements from my closet that make it a little oasis
> 
> View attachment 3809448
> View attachment 3809449
> View attachment 3809450
> View attachment 3809451
> View attachment 3809453



Exquisite details.  "green color of the laduree patisserie."     Bet that makes you happy.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Exquisite details.  "green color of the laduree patisserie."     Bet that makes you happy.



It does. Now if I could only keep it stocked with champagne and macarons.


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It doesn't take much: little elements from my closet that make it a little oasis
> 
> View attachment 3809448
> View attachment 3809449
> View attachment 3809450
> View attachment 3809451
> View attachment 3809453



Wow, it's so beautiful! No wonder you love it.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Wen
> Thanks for sharing your collection! I am always curious about the colors, designs others are drawn to.  One thing I noticed is all 3 have a white background. I am usually much more drawn to the scarves from SS. However, I think all my CSGMs are from FW.


I am always impressed when people share their reasoning about colors, etc. I still struggle sometimes as I fall in love easily and unreasonably sometimes! 
I noticed just recently that all my shawls are dark-ish, and someone shared a picture of a pretty, light-colored summery shawl (and we DO wear these on cool summer nights, right?). BAM! I wanted a light-background shawl. I am drawn to @lanit's Tresors d'un artiste.....



Cordeliere said:


> So I need a Harry Potter spell that makes others and me forget what I have worn.    I don't know why I feel this way about memorable.  I never see anyone I know when DH and I go out.


For sure. So get a memorable shawl and go to a different restaurant every night. Pretend you are a food critic.



Genie27 said:


> Ok, since you asked....
> Top row: 90 grande roué - orange border, cream/taupe centre and teal/green/orange accents, 90 turquoise Maison des carres with lavenderish centre, summers day and etriers (?)  twilly
> 
> Bottom row: Ceintures CSGM in red/green/grey, with a hot pink border that makes it wearable for me, my lovely Iris 90, and Festival des Amazones pale blue/navy/black/green hem moussie.
> 
> I want more moussies and CSGMs but my last few store visits did not have any must-haves. I have to force myself to not buy 90s as I'd much rather save up and buy the formats that I will use frequently. 140 silk chiffon for summer/resort and 140 CSGM for FW.
> 
> The twillies are so cute, and I'd love to wear one in my hair or on a hat, but so far, they sit unused.


Very nice collection. Brights suit you so well. 
Same here with forcing myself NOT to buy 90s, so I can have more CSGMs. We need a support group!



bunnycat said:


> ooh ahh- nothing like a dream closet! You'd be surprised what really duding up a spall space can do without overwhelming it. Small powder room bathrooms are like that. They often look better when really tricked out to make them like little jewels....and it's totally possible to do something similar with a small closet though it may take some rearranging.
> 
> When we moved in to our current house, the previous owner was attempting something like making a little jewel closet out of the walk in (failed miserably). It was painted dark chocolate brown (nope...nope...nope...) and had brown leopard print fabric on the ceiling with jeweled (plastic) lampshade tassels ALLLLLL the way around.... It was... yikes!
> 
> The first thing I did was repaint it a creamy milkpaint color to brighten it up. Then when we redid the bathroom, I got to redo my closet (I think I shared the shoe avalanche story already). My goal was to make it a little (and it is only just a regular small walk in about 5x6) tiny escape room that would be pleasant to go in to whilst deciding what to wear. The idea was to not overstuff (got rid of a bunch of clothes and limited myself to ~100 items total in the closet). I painted stripes in aqua and light green on each shelf level and each shelf level got color coordinated storage boxes, milkpaint bottom level to keep it soothing, put in a nice light fixture, add some small paintings and flower decor on the walls, new floor tiles, rearranged the hanging rods and added shoe shelving. Compact, but workable and much more pleasant to walk in to than before when it was a dark, overstuffed hole. And I even had room for a little stool off to the side.


AWESOME!!!! It sounds heavenly. But the leopard stuff from the previous owner? I am trying to imagine the sort of person who would want a closet that looked like that. Plastic lampshade tassels.....



Vitamina H said:


> PbP, your closet sounds like my idea of a dream closet. I would hang out there after a stressful day and eat macarons,  drink champagne, and talk to my little dog. It truly sounds beautiful.  I have a wall to wall wardrobe with full sliding doors. It has built in, pullout, drawers which are perfect for scarves, but I  have to stay on top of making sure everything is organized because space is at a premium and it can get so hard to find anything. It would be so refreshing (and loads of fun) to walk in to your very own 'boutique' space and play! Ya know, be the SA and the customer all at the same time! ha!
> 
> I think I know what you mean about the Confetti necklace. It has a very delicate feel. I think it looked so pretty with the summer weight clothing I was wearing that day, but think with heavier sweaters a heavier weight necklace would work better. Have you ever had any problem with the Farandole toggle coming loose? Love the Farandole, but this has always been my hesitation. I am sure it is fine, it is so well loved by so many that I should give it a try too. Now you have me thinking (!). I will need a FW and SS necklace!


I love my farandole 120. I never have problems with the toggle. Wore it doubled up last night holding down a scarf. Also I've worn it wrapped several times around my wrist. Great piece of jewelry!!! I love the confetti too, but it is too delicate for me.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Vitamina the silver farandole is so well designed and the elements have such weight to them so as to balance the whole thing well. The toggle doesn't come open. I have a rose gold farandole as well. It's more delicate and not as well balanced so I worry about this happening with it although it never has.


THERE IS A ROSE GOLD FARANDOLE??????? aaaaaaahhhhh



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It doesn't take much: little elements from my closet that make it a little oasis
> 
> View attachment 3809448
> View attachment 3809449
> View attachment 3809450
> View attachment 3809451
> View attachment 3809453


Can I sleep there in Eli's bed?



Vitamina H said:


> I like how focused you are on what you really want and what you know you will use. I don't find that crazy that you like H, but aren't wanting anything with horses. We all like, what we like! I had the same feeling with the big cats (o-yee, that went out the window! ha!). You know what, I said Marwari was my first CSGM, but it wasn't! I totally forgot about Carre Cube. This design was very, very under the radar but I totally fell in love with the simple, abstract feel of it. I happened to be at FSH and during that season Mars was the big, big hit. I stuck with my CC and am still happy with it. We really have to go with what our hearts tell us. Moma has a really pretty cw of Carre Cube too. I think I remember 3 of us that have the design..! I wanted something that would go with my black winter coat and wouldn't feel repetitive because at the time it was my one and only. My cw is a shocking pink/colvert/black with a prune colored border...not the official colors, but it gives you the idea.
> This morning, I played around with my L' abre du Vent 90cm version of Scarf's cw and it really is super versatile. I think you definitely need one and also the Chasse en Inde too!!! I will keep my eyes open for the LCaA for you!
> Do you like the Samouri scarf? Word is that it will be coming in SS18 as a CSGM. That will be stunning! I keep hoping for Tapis Persans and Les Chemins Secrets to come in CS...but hopefully not all at them same time!!!


Thank you for remembering my carre cube! You are amazing. Mine is red/orange/grey and about to make a comeback when the weather gets colder.
Yes - Cordy!! - Samourais in CSGM will be amazing for you!!


----------



## cafecreme15

These closet descriptions sound amazing! I've always dreamed of having a closet oasis, sort of like one of Marie Antoinette's boudoir sitting rooms!

Question for your ladies - when you are getting rid of old clothing on the expensive side, what do you do with it? Donate it? Sell it? If so, where do you sell it? I can't be bothered with someone returning it to me if it doesn't work for them, so eBay is out I think.


----------



## astromantic

I store it away until I feel comfortable parting it as a donation. I'm in Canada so no poshmark available sadly. Ebay is too annoying to deal with. I've tried kijiji but too many flakes. Anyone tried selling on FB marketplace? I assume it would be like kijiji...


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It does. Now if I could only keep it stocked with champagne and macarons.



Hope you are putting this on your to-do list.


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> Thank you for remembering my carre cube! You are amazing. Mine is red/orange/grey and about to make a comeback when the weather gets colder.
> Yes - Cordy!! - Samourais in CSGM will be amazing for you!!


But memorable, no? It is a design I would like, but am a bit concerned about scale. I love it in a 90, but see my rule 1: No more 90s.

This talk about closets is very exciting. PbP yours is gorgeous, of course!  Bunnycat, your closet colours sound great - would love to see shots of the colours you described.

I use my closets to store a lot of household items as well as clothes, so I cannot design a haven. Instead, I have a lot of drawer units to store gym wear, home wear etc. And my pride and joy is a stacked set of 2 wide Alex drawers from Ikea - the shallow drawers are perfect for underwear, socks, tights, costume jewelry, scarves, and other items. Muji PP and Kitchen storage bins are the perfect size for sectioning and sorting.


----------



## luckylove

Cordeliere said:


> Pinterest sent me a link yesterday to dream closets.   Now I want my closet to be a dream closet.    I have a pretty good closet that is a walk in and it accommodates my clothes, but it is not big enough to hang out in.  My fantasy is that if I had a closet with crown molding, beautiful cabinetry,  fabulous lights and a bench,  I would know what is in there.   Outfits would easily put themselves together.   My clothes would try to rise to the level of their surroundings.   They would all fit me at all times.   The shabbier ones would just exile themselves.  And I would never experience clothing angst again.



Oh this sounds absolutely perfect... I think it would be my dream closet too!


----------



## Cordeliere

Vitamina H said:


> I like how focused you are on what you really want and what you know you will use. I don't find that crazy that you like H, but aren't wanting anything with horses. We all like, what we like! I had the same feeling with the big cats (o-yee, that went out the window! ha!). You know what, I said Marwari was my first CSGM, but it wasn't! I totally forgot about Carre Cube. This design was very, very under the radar but I totally fell in love with the simple, abstract feel of it. I happened to be at FSH and during that season Mars was the big, big hit. I stuck with my CC and am still happy with it. We really have to go with what our hearts tell us. Moma has a really pretty cw of Carre Cube too. I think I remember 3 of us that have the design..! I wanted something that would go with my black winter coat and wouldn't feel repetitive because at the time it was my one and only. My cw is a shocking pink/colvert/black with a prune colored border...not the official colors, but it gives you the idea.
> This morning, I played around with my L' abre du Vent 90cm version of Scarf's cw and it really is super versatile. I think you definitely need one and also the Chasse en Inde too!!! I will keep my eyes open for the LCaA for you!
> Do you like the Samouri scarf? Word is that it will be coming in SS18 as a CSGM. That will be stunning! I keep hoping for Tapis Persans and Les Chemins Secrets to come in CS...but hopefully not all at them same time!!!



Carre Cube.   I was totally unaware of this design.   DH would love it.   It is so M.C. Escher.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I am always impressed when people share their reasoning about colors, etc. I* still struggle sometimes as I fall in love easily and unreasonably sometimes! *



Moma I say this with the greatest love.   Let's admit it.   You are promiscuous when it comes to color.    And it works for you.   I don't think there is a person on the forum who can rock the range of colors that you do.


----------



## EmileH

Yes momasurus. The farandole comes in rose gold too. It's more delicate than the silver version. The chain is a bit thinner and each of the sizes of the elements is a bit smaller.  The pleasure of shopping at fsh is that they have every piece of jewelry available to try and the SAs are incredibly patient and will let you try everything you want. I literally spend hours playing when I go.


----------



## Cordeliere

You know, when it comes to CSGMs, maybe avoiding memorable is a stupid goal.   No one will remember me or the shawl.   When I live, people's brain cells are dying so fast with advancing age you can practically hear it happen.    Maybe my goal should be to build more varying outfits around a memorable CSGM.    

Last night I was pondering ELEK.   No exactly a wall flower of a shawl.   I realized there are two colorways that I am both drawn too and repelled by.   I am trying to avoid buying things that have any trace of colors that are problematic for me.   And there is not a single colorway of ELEK that doesn't have problematic colors.    But for me  ELEK is like a bad boyfriend I just keep going back to.   So exciting but so problematic.   

So soliciting opinions here.   I think it is cw1 and cw7 that are the two I like.   I realized that in CW1, I love the fushia and ceil center,  but the orange sky and border freak me out.    In CW 7, I love the prune waves and the red border, but the green H and other green area leaves me flat and the checker board part grosses me out.   The orange of 1 scares me, and the green of 7 is  puke dull.  

So I can look at it from the which bad color is least problematic, or which good colors are better.   Now  I am shifting to geography.   Where is it better to have the good colors?

What do you think?   Is it better to have a pretty center (pink and blue)  or better to have the wide edges be good (prune and red)?   And remember, this will only get worn as a triangle draped across my shoulders.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> But memorable, no? It is a design I would like, but am a bit concerned about scale. I love it in a 90, but see my rule 1: No more 90s.
> 
> This talk about closets is very exciting. PbP yours is gorgeous, of course!  Bunnycat, your closet colours sound great - would love to see shots of the colours you described.
> 
> I use my closets to store a lot of household items as well as clothes, so I cannot design a haven. Instead, I have a lot of drawer units to store gym wear, home wear etc. And my pride and joy is a stacked set of 2 wide Alex drawers from Ikea - the shallow drawers are perfect for underwear, socks, tights, costume jewelry, scarves, and other items. Muji PP and Kitchen storage bins are the perfect size for sectioning and sorting.



Why no more 90s?


----------



## EmileH

Here's my two cents. I like the second one better. It's especially difficult, almost impossible, to hide anything in a border that you don't like. It restricts the use of the scarf so severely that it's not worth having the scarf.

There is a lot more scary orange in number one than dull green in number 2. You won't notice the green. And you like the borders better.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> You know, when it comes to CSGMs, maybe avoiding memorable is a stupid goal.   No one will remember me or the shawl.   When I live, people's brain cells are dying so fast with advancing age you can practically hear it happen.    Maybe my goal should be to build more varying outfits around a memorable CSGM.
> 
> Last night I was pondering ELEK.   No exactly a wall flower of a shawl.   I realized there are two colorways that I am both drawn too and repelled by.   I am trying to avoid buying things that have any trace of colors that are problematic for me.   And there is not a single colorway of ELEK that doesn't have problematic colors.    But for me  ELEK is like a bad boyfriend I just keep going back to.   So exciting but so problematic.
> 
> So soliciting opinions here.   I think it is cw1 and cw7 that are the two I like.   I realized that in CW1, I love the fushia and ceil center,  but the orange sky and border freak me out.    In CW 7, I love the prune waves and the red border, but the green H and other green area leaves me flat and the checker board part grosses me out.   The orange of 1 scares me, and the green of 7 is  puke dull.
> 
> So I can look at it from the which bad color is least problematic, or which good colors are better.   Now  I am shifting to geography.   Where is it better to have the good colors?
> 
> What do you think?   Is it better to have a pretty center (pink and blue)  or better to have the wide edges be good (prune and red)?   And remember, this will only get worn as a triangle draped across my shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 3809592
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809597



You crack me up!    I vote with PbP for number 2.  But take that with a grain of salt because it's probably just due to my own coloring.


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme I have sold things through a local consignment shop, on poshmark or I have donated them. Consignment is the easiest.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> You know, when it comes to CSGMs, maybe avoiding memorable is a stupid goal.   No one will remember me or the shawl.   When I live, people's brain cells are dying so fast with advancing age you can practically hear it happen.    Maybe my goal should be to build more varying outfits around a memorable CSGM.
> 
> Last night I was pondering ELEK.   No exactly a wall flower of a shawl.   I realized there are two colorways that I am both drawn too and repelled by.   I am trying to avoid buying things that have any trace of colors that are problematic for me.   And there is not a single colorway of ELEK that doesn't have problematic colors.    But for me  ELEK is like a bad boyfriend I just keep going back to.   So exciting but so problematic.
> 
> So soliciting opinions here.   I think it is cw1 and cw7 that are the two I like.   I realized that in CW1, I love the fushia and ceil center,  but the orange sky and border freak me out.    In CW 7, I love the prune waves and the red border, but the green H and other green area leaves me flat and the checker board part grosses me out.   The orange of 1 scares me, and the green of 7 is  puke dull.
> 
> So I can look at it from the which bad color is least problematic, or which good colors are better.   Now  I am shifting to geography.   Where is it better to have the good colors?
> 
> What do you think?   Is it better to have a pretty center (pink and blue)  or better to have the wide edges be good (prune and red)?   And remember, this will only get worn as a triangle draped across my shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 3809592
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809597



The problem here is that these shawls are $$$$ when you can find them.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme I have sold things through a local consignment shop, on poshmark or I have donated them. Consignment is the easiest.



Unfortunately there aren't many consignment shops near me. Also a lot of the items I'm getting rid of are from contemporary brands like Vince, Alice & Olivia, etc. Do consignment shops normally accept such items? If all else fails, I was thinking of just bringing them to a thrift shop and hopefully get a few bucks for them.


----------



## Cookiefiend

bunnycat said:


> ooh ahh- nothing like a dream closet! You'd be surprised what really duding up a spall space can do without overwhelming it. Small powder room bathrooms are like that. They often look better when really tricked out to make them like little jewels....and it's totally possible to do something similar with a small closet though it may take some rearranging.
> 
> When we moved in to our current house, the previous owner was attempting something like making a little jewel closet out of the walk in (failed miserably). It was painted dark chocolate brown (nope...nope...nope...) and had brown leopard print fabric on the ceiling with jeweled (plastic) lampshade tassels ALLLLLL the way around.... It was... yikes!
> 
> The first thing I did was repaint it a creamy milkpaint color to brighten it up. Then when we redid the bathroom, I got to redo my closet (I think I shared the shoe avalanche story already). My goal was to make it a little (and it is only just a regular small walk in about 5x6) tiny escape room that would be pleasant to go in to whilst deciding what to wear. The idea was to not overstuff (got rid of a bunch of clothes and limited myself to ~100 items total in the closet). I painted stripes in aqua and light green on each shelf level and each shelf level got color coordinated storage boxes, milkpaint bottom level to keep it soothing, put in a nice light fixture, add some small paintings and flower decor on the walls, new floor tiles, rearranged the hanging rods and added shoe shelving. Compact, but workable and much more pleasant to walk in to than before when it was a dark, overstuffed hole. And I even had room for a little stool off to the side.


I am amused and alarmed by the thought of  leopard print fabric on the ceiling…
OOF!
What you've done sounds beautiful!
I'm inspired by your limit of 100 items in your closet. This morning I wondered how much was in mine and so started counting. I quit when I thought to myself 'Why do I have 5 of these and I hate 3 of them?'
Purge mode activated (sorta like spidey-sense but not)



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It doesn't take much: little elements from my closet that make it a little oasis
> 
> View attachment 3809448
> View attachment 3809449
> View attachment 3809450
> View attachment 3809451
> View attachment 3809453


Such a lovely color!


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> You crack me up!    I vote with PbP for number 2.  But take that with a grain of salt because it's probably just due to my own coloring.



Prepster    Glad to see you.   To me, it had seemed that I hadn't seen many posts by you on the entire TPF  and i was hoping that all was is well with you.  Hoping you are not in Houston and dealing with flooding or something awful.   Anyway, you are missed when you aren't here.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> The problem here is that these shawls are $$$$ when you can find them.



All the more reason to be sure the decision is correct going in.   Because my collection will remain small, I can afford to over pay for a few things.    I currently have 11-12 90s.  I don't expect to ever have more than about 20.   CSGMs.   I have 2 and expect to end up with about 5 or 6.    Maybe 5 gavroches when all is said and done.   Moussies are the wild card. 

But in general I am trying to a target specific shopper rather than an opportunistic shopper.  I see lots of 90s that I like at good prices on evilbay.   They are tempting.   But I think it is better for me to have fewer and really only get ones I LOVE.   I think of my collection as an ALL Grail collection.  Well, they are grails to me.


----------



## bunnycat

Vitamina H said:


> Hi Bunny! Your closet sounds so fabulous! When I saw the word milkpaint I was intrigued! I have read about it, but not tried using it. Are you familiar with Annie Sloan chalk paint? I am an addict! ha!! I have painted so much with it and can't say enough great things about it. I have wanted to try the milk paint, but it isn't as easy to find here. Would love to hear your thoughts.



The paint is a color called milk paint, and has the same creamy look. I DO love chalk paint too! It's so easy to use!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It doesn't take much: little elements from my closet that make it a little oasis
> 
> View attachment 3809448
> View attachment 3809449
> View attachment 3809450
> View attachment 3809451
> View attachment 3809453



WOW!!!! PbP! So fabulous!!! Maybe I can get a closet decor upgrade one day like this!!!



Cordeliere said:


> Your new closet sounds adorable and your old closet sounds, well, semi hideous.   How about a pic of your new cutie.   A closet with only 100 items would inspire us all.



It's cute. Modern and simple. I'll see if I can find the pics from when it was first done where it looks so tidy.....I know I have some "before" pics..... lol....


----------



## Genie27

I prefer the first CW - worn on the diagonal, the border orange is minimal, If you fold it on the lower left to top right, the H circle is glorious - and even the orange sky is only visible near your right elbow where it wraps. I like the fuchsia waves on the first one, and the b/w waves on the second scare me.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> All the more reason to be sure the decision is correct going in.   Because my collection will remain small, I can afford to over pay for a few things.    I currently have 11-12 90s.  I don't expect to ever have more than about 20.   CSGMs.   I have 2 and expect to end up with about 5 or 6.    Maybe 5 gavroches when all is said and done.   Moussies are the wild card.
> 
> But in general I am trying to a target specific shopper rather than an opportunistic shopper.  I see lots of 90s that I like at good prices on evilbay.   They are tempting.   But I think it is better for me to have fewer and really only get ones I LOVE.   I think of my collection as an ALL Grail collection.  Well, they are grails to me.



 I agree wholeheartedly with this philosophy. I am slowly rehoming all but the ones that make my knees go weak with joy. If you can skip buying the others all together even better. Money saved. Hassle averted.

Cafecreme consignment stores love those brands. I think you will do well. That's mostly what I have sold. It adds up. If you can sell a bunch of stuff and pay for one nice  jacket it's awesome.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> Why no more 90s?


I don't feel as comfortable wearing them on a regular basis compared to the moussies and csgms. I find they are too warm for summer and too cool for winter.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> Moma I say this with the greatest love.   Let's admit it.   You are promiscuous


I just started reading this and thought "how did they get there?!" 
I mean I know, topics change quickly on this thread, but this is a completely new direction...


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I just started reading this and thought "how did they get there?!"
> I mean I know, topics change quickly on this thread, but this is a completely new direction...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Moma I say this with the greatest love.   Let's admit it.   You are promiscuous when it comes to color.    And it works for you.   I don't think there is a person on the forum who can rock the range of colors that you do.


Hahaha. Untrue, but very flattered, thank you. I admire @lanit and @papertiger for their clever color pairings and variety of textures.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> All the more reason to be sure the decision is correct going in.   Because my collection will remain small, I can afford to over pay for a few things.    I currently have 11-12 90s.  I don't expect to ever have more than about 20.   CSGMs.   I have 2 and expect to end up with about 5 or 6.    Maybe 5 gavroches when all is said and done.   Moussies are the wild card.
> 
> But in general I am trying to a target specific shopper rather than an opportunistic shopper.  I see lots of 90s that I like at good prices on evilbay.   They are tempting.   But I think it is better for me to have fewer and really only get ones I LOVE.   I think of my collection as an ALL Grail collection.  Well, they are grails to me.


This is great thinking and will help you avoid a lot of PROMISCUOUS-related shopping, LOLOL. I need a dose of your attitude.


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I just started reading this and thought "how did they get there?!"
> I mean I know, topics change quickly on this thread, but this is a completely new direction...


We are all becoming good friends! Also, I know Cordy IRL. She can call me anything anytime, LOL!!


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Prepster    Glad to see you.   To me, it had seemed that I hadn't seen many posts by you on the entire TPF  and i was hoping that all was is well with you.  Hoping you are not in Houston and dealing with flooding or something awful.   Anyway, you are missed when you aren't here.



Hi! I had a houseguest for a week and have since been immersed in work and renovating our pool.  I've been lurking here when I get a few minutes, and am really enjoying all of the conversations.  This chat thread was a super idea gals!




Genie27 said:


> I don't feel as comfortable wearing them on a regular basis compared to the moussies and csgms. I find they are too warm for summer and too cool for winter.



Its smart of you Genie to know yourself so well.  That's the foundation of great style. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It doesn't take much: little elements from my closet that make it a little oasis
> 
> View attachment 3809448
> View attachment 3809449
> View attachment 3809450
> View attachment 3809451
> View attachment 3809453



Love your closet!  So feminine.


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> Ugh! New problem! DH just noticed yellow jackets have built/ are building nest in side of house. We just finally got the sticky door problem fixed. It's always something with a 100 yr old house!



My bug guy tells me that one has to start being particularly careful around them in August and heading into Fall.  The main nests are getting over-populated, everyone is getting hungry, and those newly homeless that get "kicked out" so to speak, start marauding.  Apparently they can be particularly aggressive this time of year.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> @weN84 - these are lovely - like Nicole, my favourite is the Mars also. I love seeing people's collections too. It's fun to see what they select and why. I had posted my little collection on the other thread, so I'm not sure if anyone here wants to see it again.



Yes of course!


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My favorite room in my house is the closet. Honestly, most days I come home late, eat dinner at one of the kitchen counters and then head to bed so really I use the bedroom, bathroom and closet "suite" more than any other room in the house.
> 
> The previous owners decorated it. Its not huge. It's the green color of the laduree patisserie with build in cabinetry with drawers, shelves and cabinets. Like kitchen cabinets with elaborate moldings. Not closet shelving. The ceiling is vaulted. There is an antique brass chandelier, pretty wallpaper and even sheer curtains with little sparkles and a tassel tie back where the clothes bars hang. There is a tufted little seat for me, a bed for Eli and the floors are heated marble. And one window for nice light. I waste a lot of time in there. The former owners did take the drapes and I felt stupid paying for new drapes for a closet but I'm glad I did. I have had larger closets but none as pretty as this. As bunnycat says it probably wasn't incredibly expensive  for them to do. It probably took two rolls of wallpaper. Like a powder room.
> 
> It really helped me to move a lot of my clothes that were not my favorites to clothing purgatory in the guest room. It declutters the mind and does make it easier to dress better. The closet definitely inspired me to do it. I'm being careful not to reclutter it. I'm following the one in one out rule. For instance the suede pants are to replace leggings that are too tight in the leg. If I look for a new white blouse I was inclined to buy 2-3. Now I'm trying to find the perfect one for a specific need. When I bought my black dior jacket my old black The Row jacket went.
> 
> I don't vary all that much in clothes sizes.  I probably wore my clothes too big when I was younger and now if I don't watch it they are a tad bit tight.  So there is some variation. There was a nanosecond that I was a smaller size. And of course when you reach a lower size everything in the store looks great on you so you buy a lot. I have given up on ever getting back into them so all of my size  x are gone. And any of my really small size y. They only added to clutter and made me feel badly. At least move them to another closet.
> 
> The rest of my house is kind of a mess. But the closet is a bastion of serenity now.



I've always admired the layout of Thomas Jefferson's Monticello for his suite (sitting area, study, sleeping quarters, library, orangerie) which encompasses one entire side of his house.  He had the perfect private get-away.  I had to laugh though when I read that he was such a celebrity, people would go to Monticello to visit and if he was unavailable, would walk around to that side of the house, peer in, and wave at him through the windows.


----------



## EmileH

Oh I love Monticello. It's so beautiful.

So glad you found us. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Hahaha. Untrue, but very flattered, thank you. I admire @lanit and @papertiger for their clever color pairings and variety of textures.



*moma*, you're too kind and very modest. You are def one of the most stylish scarf wearers on tPF. I do agree @lanit always looks effortlessly fabulous and has a wonderful eye. @bunnycat is another and there are quite a few others too.

I have to admit that on a work day, occasionally it's only looking forward to getting dressed is all that gets me out of bed. Sad but sometimes true .

My philosophy (as someone who has 'too much'): There's no harm in having any number of things, scarves included, so long as one absolutely loves them, regularly wears them, and only buying better. Wardrobes don' look after themselves though and (since we don't have lady's maids) we have to manage them ourselves and the larger the wardrobe the more time it takes. It's one of my hobbies so I don't mind, that, and newly _trying_ (and not often succeeding) playing Bach (JS and CHE).


----------



## bobkat1991

*Thank you all so much for showing your collections!  It made me nervous to show all those pictures of my bags - felt like "showing off", but I really enjoy seeing pictures from all the chatters, 

I LOVE reading the thoughts of everyone on all kind of subjects, too.  It gives me much to ponder.*


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> Yes of course!


Here it is...
Friends Chat Thread: Wardrobe, Fun, and Whatever


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> All the more reason to be sure the decision is correct going in.   Because my collection will remain small, I can afford to over pay for a few things.    I currently have 11-12 90s.  I don't expect to ever have more than about 20.   CSGMs.   I have 2 and expect to end up with about 5 or 6.    Maybe 5 gavroches when all is said and done.   Moussies are the wild card.
> 
> But in general I am trying to a target specific shopper rather than an opportunistic shopper.  I see lots of 90s that I like at good prices on evilbay.   They are tempting.   But I think it is better for me to have fewer and really only get ones I LOVE.   I think of my collection as an ALL Grail collection.  Well, they are grails to me.



I think we all have our favourite formats. I'm going to praise the carre because I don't see it often. I love the 90s because they're so versatile, travel and wash well, and at my place of work I can go from hot office to freezing cold lecture theatres all day and am constantly donning/removing my scarf. I love the sheen and intensity of the colours. I have no idea how many I have now as the definitive list on my last phone disappeared but perhaps 60-ish. Even a collection of 60-ish 90s don't take up that much room and half are hanging on the back of my bedroom door tucked into velvet scarf hangers; I pluck one out in the morning. I do go through phases though, some times are put away for 6 months, I have a lust/hate relationship with some colours too, they just go out of the rotation for a while. 

I have very few H CSGMs, another cashmere is a 100. If it's really cold I prefer to wear fur. They are more delicate than the silks and I have to remember which jewellery is not compatible. I've only 3 moussies (2 x 140s and a stole) although I also have Chanel and Liberty too. Love them all but they don't translate well for work attire. 70s are great but it's not often like the designs (and they're not as hardy as 90s). Gavs are also cool and cute but they don't have the same throw-on-ability as 90s. 

I only started actively looking for pre-loved scarves to find so-called HGs and things that may never turn up again (like changeants and jacquards). I don't buy from e-bay (coz I have no paypal) but I know friends who have bought amazingly but I have bought from other online sources and from/through friends, I am unreasonably happy I've finally found my treasures. I don't keep trawling though the net browsing, or buy coz things are cheap to sell on later or take a chance. Price wise it helps I don't _always_ like what others like, I think that helps, I don't get caught up in the buzz of what's fashionable.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> This is great thinking and will help you avoid a lot of PROMISCUOUS-related shopping, LOLOL. I need a dose of your attitude.



You are among the blessed in scarf joy.    I wish I got as  much pleasure from my collection as you do yours. You don't need a dose of anyone else's attitude.  

Isn't it fun to see how everyone approaches our shared hobby so differently?


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My favorite room in my house is the closet. Honestly, most days I come home late, eat dinner at one of the kitchen counters and then head to bed so really I use the bedroom, bathroom and closet "suite" more than any other room in the house.
> 
> The previous owners decorated it. Its not huge. It's the green color of the laduree patisserie with build in cabinetry with drawers, shelves and cabinets. Like kitchen cabinets with elaborate moldings. Not closet shelving. The ceiling is vaulted. There is an antique brass chandelier, pretty wallpaper and even sheer curtains with little sparkles and a tassel tie back where the clothes bars hang. There is a tufted little seat for me, a bed for Eli and the floors are heated marble. And one window for nice light. I waste a lot of time in there. The former owners did take the drapes and I felt stupid paying for new drapes for a closet but I'm glad I did. I have had larger closets but none as pretty as this. As bunnycat says it probably wasn't incredibly expensive  for them to do. It probably took two rolls of wallpaper. Like a powder room.
> 
> It really helped me to move a lot of my clothes that were not my favorites to clothing purgatory in the guest room. It declutters the mind and does make it easier to dress better. The closet definitely inspired me to do it. I'm being careful not to reclutter it. I'm following the one in one out rule. For instance the suede pants are to replace leggings that are too tight in the leg. If I look for a new white blouse I was inclined to buy 2-3. Now I'm trying to find the perfect one for a specific need. When I bought my black dior jacket my old black The Row jacket went.
> 
> I don't vary all that much in clothes sizes.  I probably wore my clothes too big when I was younger and now if I don't watch it they are a tad bit tight.  So there is some variation. There was a nanosecond that I was a smaller size. And of course when you reach a lower size everything in the store looks great on you so you buy a lot. I have given up on ever getting back into them so all of my size  x are gone. And any of my really small size y. They only added to clutter and made me feel badly. At least move them to another closet.
> 
> The rest of my house is kind of a mess. But the closet is a bastion of serenity now.



Wow! Pocketbook pup, your closet sounds wonderful! I love hearing about how each of design and edit your dream closets. There are always many inspiring ideas. I like he idea of one in and one out. I realize that over time, I've accumulated multiples of my favorite items, but then feel I have too much of a uniform look which leads to boredom on my part. I feel a bit stuck in a rut with my style and really do need to make more interesting choices. Taking the time to clean out more of the clutter would be helpful to me. Too many of my items are on repeat, while others are lingering in the back. I think too, I am hesitant to buy too much because I am not my preferred weight at the moment. Typically, I am a size zero, but have fluctuated between a 2 and a 4 due to medical issues. If I can just stabilize somewhere in the middle, I might feel more comfortable editing my wardrobe. It bothers me to have things I don't use. I think I am more of a minimalist at heart, but keep some of each size in the closet. Knit dresses have been great for more since they typically fit no matter what. I love silk dresses in the spring and summer, but they can look too big if I am not careful. I am impressed that you were able to part with your Row Jacket to favor the Dior. I love jackets so much and not sure I could have done that!!

With the tragedy in Texas, and so many who've lost everything, perhaps it is a good time to pack up my clothes and send some to a worthy cause. I worked for years running crisis management teams for FEMA following natural disasters and the devastation is heartbreaking. 

On a lighter note, Cordie, I love both of the color ways you are considering in the scarf. If I had to choose, I think the second would be my favorite. I kick myself for passing on this years ago but I was just getting into scarves and not sure of my style that early on...

I have a style question for you all...  I tend to favor handbags in neutral colors because that has always been my comfort zone and, with prices so high, I would rather get maximum use from a handbag. From time to time, I am tempted to add something colorful, but have never pulled the trigger.  Mostly, I am probably afraid of growing bored by a bright color and would hate to waste funds on something. My DH wants to get a new H bag for me.  Would you go for a bright? Or play it safe with a neutral. He wants to know my wish list but I haven't given him one. He was offered a beautiful 25cm B a few months ago, but turned it down thinking it wasn't "the one" for me. Have any of you neutral lovers taken a leap of faith to branch out into color? Did you have any regrets?


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I think we all have our favourite formats. I'm going to praise the carre because I don't see it often. I love the 90s because they're so versatile, travel and wash well, and at my place of work I can go from hot office to freezing cold lecture theatres all day and am constantly donning/removing my scarf. I love the sheen and intensity of the colours. I have no idea how many I have now as the definitive list on my last phone disappeared but perhaps 60-ish. Even a collection of 60-ish 90s don't take up that much room and half are hanging on the back of my bedroom door tucked into velvet scarf hangers; I pluck one out in the morning. I do go through phases though, some times are put away for 6 months, I have a lust/hate relationship with some colours too, they just go out of the rotation for a while.
> 
> I have very few H CSGMs, another cashmere is a 100. If it's really cold I prefer to wear fur. They are more delicate than the silks and I have to remember which jewellery is not compatible. I've only 3 moussies (2 x 140s and a stole) although I also have Chanel and Liberty too. Love them all but they don't translate well for work attire. 70s are great but it's not often like the designs (and they're not as hardy as 90s). Gavs are also cool and cute but they don't have the same throw-on-ability as 90s.
> 
> I only started actively looking for pre-loved scarves to find so-called HGs and things that may never turn up again (like changeants and jacquards). I don't buy from e-bay (coz I have no paypal) but I know friends who have bought amazingly but I have bought from other online sources and from/through friends, I am unreasonably happy I've finally found my treasures. I don't keep trawling though the net browsing, or buy coz things are cheap to sell on later or take a chance. Price wise it helps I don't _always_ like what others like, I think that helps, I don't get caught up in the buzz of what's fashionable.



I am still working out my relationship with 90s.   There are so many phenomenal designs in that format.  Much to my surprise, they are not uncomfortable in the summer when it is just a house to car walk and car to restaurant.   I am still tie challenged.   I should impose the discipline not to buy anymore until I learn to tie the ones I have.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Genie, your cardigan is beautiful. You are very talented! I wished I had taken the time to learn sewing from my mom when I was younger. And I love your Iris scarf. Do you have a mod pic of it?
> Moirai,
> 
> Those are nice pants and will be great with items you mentioned. Pls post mod pics when you wear them. Good memory on the Theory leather pants.


Thank you! I am quite happy with it also. The iris - I found the two tails I like best and the two that require a different palette. The yellow will go with a navy dress that I have waiting for fall



Edit - I don't wear my scarves as part of my outfit all day - it's only for walking to/from work or if I get a chill in public transit etc.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It doesn't take much: little elements from my closet that make it a little oasis
> 
> View attachment 3809448
> View attachment 3809449
> View attachment 3809450
> View attachment 3809451
> View attachment 3809453


I spy a little teddy bear on a shelf in the last photo.  Charming!


----------



## Cordeliere

luckylove said:


> I've accumulated multiples of my favorite items, but then feel I have too much of a uniform look which leads to boredom on my part. I feel a bit stuck in a rut with my style and really do need to make more interesting choices.
> 
> Would you go for a bright? Or play it safe with a neutral. He wants to know my wish list but I haven't given him one.



I have liked the idea of having a uniform since I read the bio of Slim Keith.   She was a Hollywood socialite who was responsible for shaping Lauren Bacall's look.   I am trying to develop multiple formulas (uniforms) so I don't aways look the same.   It is challenging to balance the utility of a uniform with the interest of new choices.

I vote for a bright.   This summer I purchased a fuchsia Mulberry Bayswater out of Fashionpile's last call.   It was soo inexpensive.  It was a bag I was interested in before I discovered Hermes.   When I saw it there for peanuts, I couldn't resist. (Please ignore my recent comments about not wanting to be an opportunistic shopper.)  It has been an unbelievable success for me.   Besides being a really good carry,  It has opened up new choices in clothes and scarves.   In fact, it resurrected my  interest in CW1 of ELEK.    And it satiated my unrecognized longing for fuchsia, which may make it unnecessary for me to buy a Diorissimo with a fuchsia interior that I have been pondering for a long time.   

With that said, the problem for you would be "which bright?".  Is there one that makes you weak in the knees?   (to steal PBP's phrase).


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> *moma*, you're too kind and very modest. You are def one of the most stylish scarf wearers on tPF. I do agree @lanit always looks effortlessly fabulous and has a wonderful eye. @bunnycat is another and there are quite a few others too.
> 
> I have to admit that on a work day, occasionally it's only looking forward to getting dressed is all that gets me out of bed. Sad but sometimes true .
> 
> My philosophy (as someone who has 'too much'): There's no harm in having any number of things, scarves included, so long as one absolutely loves them, regularly wears them, and only buying better. Wardrobes don' look after themselves though and (since we don't have lady's maids) we have to manage them ourselves and the larger the wardrobe the more time it takes. It's one of my hobbies so I don't mind, that, and newly _trying_ (and not often succeeding) playing Bach (JS and CHE).


ITA regarding getting dressed as a primary motivator to get out of bed and to work (well, besides a paycheck!!!!).   I may go a whole day saying no more than "hi" to people, if that, b/c a lot of people are either out of the office or just b/c our particular staff has shrunk so much.  ISo I dress for myself but do enjoy (and give) compliments from/to random employees from other areas that I see on the elevator.  Yesterday it was a woman wearing bright coral beautiful flats with a coral outfit.  I do not work at all in a visual field, it's technical, so it's nice to have some eye candy around.  
My wardrobe is my hobby, too.   Putting outfits together. Planning and sewing up stuff.  Collecting pix of inspirational outfits.  Classical music is on all the time.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I have liked the idea of having a uniform since I read the bio of Slim Keith.   She was a Hollywood socialite who was responsible for shaping Lauren Bacall's look.   I am trying to develop multiple formulas (uniforms) so I don't aways look the same.   It is challenging to balance the utility of a uniform with the interest of new choices.
> 
> I vote for a bright.   This summer I purchased a fuchsia Mulberry Bayswater out of Fashionpile's last call.   It was soo inexpensive.  It was a bag I was interested in before I discovered Hermes.   When I saw it there for peanuts, I couldn't resist. (Please ignore my recent comments about not wanting to be an opportunistic shopper.)  It has been an unbelievable success for me.   Besides being a really good carry,  It has opened up new choices in clothes and scarves.   In fact, it resurrected my  interest in CW1 of ELEK.    And it satiated my unrecognized longing for fuchsia, which may make it unnecessary for me to buy a Diorissimo with a fuchsia interior that I have been pondering for a long time.
> 
> With that said, the problem for you would be "which bright?".  Is there one that makes you weak in the knees?   (to steal PBP's phrase).


Wasn't Slim Keith also a decorator?  Wallis Simpson used to follow her advice to start a dinner party with soup.  I think the two fell out and then Wallis decided that, "You can't build a meal on a lake."  
Cordy, what did you like about the Mulberry Bayswater just in general and compared with, say, a kelly (to name a handbag at random)?  They are definitely attractive bags.  I know I've seen Bayswaters that I would have liked to have.
Is fashionphile's last call part of their daily offerings or is it a special sale?  I bought a scarf from them for the first time this summer and it was fine.  I also like looking at The Real Real b/c of the ways they photograph the scarf, draped, so that I'll get a better idea of what it will look like IRL.


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> ITA regarding getting dressed as a primary motivator to get out of bed and to work (well, besides a paycheck!!!!).   I may go a whole day saying no more than "hi" to people, if that, b/c a lot of people are either out of the office or just b/c our particular staff has shrunk so much.  ISo I dress for myself but do enjoy (and give) compliments from/to random employees from other areas that I see on the elevator.  Yesterday it was a woman wearing bright coral beautiful flats with a coral outfit.  I do not work at all in a visual field, it's technical, so it's nice to have some eye candy around.
> My wardrobe is my hobby, too.   Putting outfits together. Planning and sewing up stuff.  Collecting pix of inspirational outfits.  Classical music is on all the time.



I agree with this as well! It makes my day so much brighter when I take the time to pick out an outfit that makes me look and feel great. It makes me happy whenever I catch a glimpse of it in the mirror at work. It's a shame that many of the people in my office don't feel the same - many of them are very drab and boring.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> *moma*, you're too kind and very modest. You are def one of the most stylish scarf wearers on tPF. I do agree @lanit always looks effortlessly fabulous and has a wonderful eye. @bunnycat is another and there are quite a few others too.
> 
> I have to admit that on a work day, occasionally it's only looking forward to getting dressed is all that gets me out of bed. Sad but sometimes true .
> 
> My philosophy (as someone who has 'too much'): There's no harm in having any number of things, scarves included, so long as one absolutely loves them, regularly wears them, and only buying better. Wardrobes don' look after themselves though and (since we don't have lady's maids) we have to manage them ourselves and the larger the wardrobe the more time it takes. It's one of my hobbies so I don't mind, that, and newly _trying_ (and not often succeeding) playing Bach (JS and CHE).


Blushing. But I kind of feel the same way about work. One of my main jobs starts up again Friday and mostly I am looking forward to planning outfits rather than the actual work. LOL


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I think we all have our favourite formats. I'm going to praise the carre because I don't see it often. I love the 90s because they're so versatile, travel and wash well, and at my place of work I can go from hot office to freezing cold lecture theatres all day and am constantly donning/removing my scarf. I love the sheen and intensity of the colours. I have no idea how many I have now as the definitive list on my last phone disappeared but perhaps 60-ish. Even a collection of 60-ish 90s don't take up that much room and half are hanging on the back of my bedroom door tucked into velvet scarf hangers; I pluck one out in the morning. I do go through phases though, some times are put away for 6 months, I have a lust/hate relationship with some colours too, they just go out of the rotation for a while.
> 
> I have very few H CSGMs, another cashmere is a 100. If it's really cold I prefer to wear fur. They are more delicate than the silks and I have to remember which jewellery is not compatible. I've only 3 moussies (2 x 140s and a stole) although I also have Chanel and Liberty too. Love them all but they don't translate well for work attire. 70s are great but it's not often like the designs (and they're not as hardy as 90s). Gavs are also cool and cute but they don't have the same throw-on-ability as 90s.
> 
> I only started actively looking for pre-loved scarves to find so-called HGs and things that may never turn up again (like changeants and jacquards). I don't buy from e-bay (coz I have no paypal) but I know friends who have bought amazingly but I have bought from other online sources and from/through friends, I am unreasonably happy I've finally found my treasures. I don't keep trawling though the net browsing, or buy coz things are cheap to sell on later or take a chance. Price wise it helps I don't _always_ like what others like, I think that helps, I don't get caught up in the buzz of what's fashionable.


Thanks so much for sharing your ideas and methods. I love reading all this from everyone! So when you grab a carre in the morning, you are already dressed? Just curious. Your combinations are always so breezy and creative.
Sometimes I decide I want to wear a certain scarf, then I plan an outfit around it (I remember @Pocketbook Pup saying this is a bad idea for her). Recently I've been looking at a little OOTD file on my phone, to see pix of what works with what. But I have not been very good about photographing the outfits in the first place.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> You are among the blessed in scarf joy.    I wish I got as  much pleasure from my collection as you do yours. You don't need a dose of anyone else's attitude.
> 
> Isn't it fun to see how everyone approaches our shared hobby so differently?


Immense fun to read everyone's philosophy!! And I do feel the acquisition frenzy subsiding at last (after how many years of doing this?).


----------



## momasaurus

luckylove said:


> Wow! Pocketbook pup, your closet sounds wonderful! I love hearing about how each of design and edit your dream closets. There are always many inspiring ideas. I like he idea of one in and one out. I realize that over time, I've accumulated multiples of my favorite items, but then feel I have too much of a uniform look which leads to boredom on my part. I feel a bit stuck in a rut with my style and really do need to make more interesting choices. Taking the time to clean out more of the clutter would be helpful to me. Too many of my items are on repeat, while others are lingering in the back. I think too, I am hesitant to buy too much because I am not my preferred weight at the moment. Typically, I am a size zero, but have fluctuated between a 2 and a 4 due to medical issues. If I can just stabilize somewhere in the middle, I might feel more comfortable editing my wardrobe. It bothers me to have things I don't use. I think I am more of a minimalist at heart, but keep some of each size in the closet. Knit dresses have been great for more since they typically fit no matter what. I love silk dresses in the spring and summer, but they can look too big if I am not careful. I am impressed that you were able to part with your Row Jacket to favor the Dior. I love jackets so much and not sure I could have done that!!
> 
> With the tragedy in Texas, and so many who've lost everything, perhaps it is a good time to pack up my clothes and send some to a worthy cause. I worked for years running crisis management teams for FEMA following natural disasters and the devastation is heartbreaking.
> 
> On a lighter note, Cordie, I love both of the color ways you are considering in the scarf. If I had to choose, I think the second would be my favorite. I kick myself for passing on this years ago but I was just getting into scarves and not sure of my style that early on...
> 
> I have a style question for you all...  I tend to favor handbags in neutral colors because that has always been my comfort zone and, with prices so high, I would rather get maximum use from a handbag. From time to time, I am tempted to add something colorful, but have never pulled the trigger.  Mostly, I am probably afraid of growing bored by a bright color and would hate to waste funds on something. My DH wants to get a new H bag for me.  Would you go for a bright? Or play it safe with a neutral. He wants to know my wish list but I haven't given him one. He was offered a beautiful 25cm B a few months ago, but turned it down thinking it wasn't "the one" for me. Have any of you neutral lovers taken a leap of faith to branch out into color? Did you have any regrets?


You are so right about favoring certain outfits, while others languish in the closet. We should get one of those rotating things like the dry cleaners have. Spin the closet rod!!!

As to your bag question. HOORAY for DH wanting to get you something. I will let others contribute to the conversation. But may I suggest trying a pop of color by picking up a pre-loved Trim? It's a very fun and cute bag, won't break the bank, and works well as an accent color, I think. So you can get two bags!


----------



## Genie27

@luckylove, What do you consider as your neutrals? Maybe you can consider a jewel tone instead of a bright?

I am a big fan of colourful bags as an accent - I've had great joy and use from a red, and a purple (anemone) bag in the past, as well as lighter pink and peach bags. I was afraid when I got a bleu paon bag, that I would not use it much, but it works very well with my navy/grey/cream/green outfits. It also can work with some pinks.

Depending on the main colours in your wardrobe, H can complement beautifully.


----------



## prepster

luckylove said:


> Wow! Pocketbook pup, your closet sounds wonderful! I love hearing about how each of design and edit your dream closets. There are always many inspiring ideas. I like he idea of one in and one out. I realize that over time, I've accumulated multiples of my favorite items, but then feel I have too much of a uniform look which leads to boredom on my part. I feel a bit stuck in a rut with my style and really do need to make more interesting choices. Taking the time to clean out more of the clutter would be helpful to me. Too many of my items are on repeat, while others are lingering in the back. I think too, I am hesitant to buy too much because I am not my preferred weight at the moment. Typically, I am a size zero, but have fluctuated between a 2 and a 4 due to medical issues. If I can just stabilize somewhere in the middle, I might feel more comfortable editing my wardrobe. It bothers me to have things I don't use. I think I am more of a minimalist at heart, but keep some of each size in the closet. Knit dresses have been great for more since they typically fit no matter what. I love silk dresses in the spring and summer, but they can look too big if I am not careful. I am impressed that you were able to part with your Row Jacket to favor the Dior. I love jackets so much and not sure I could have done that!!
> 
> With the tragedy in Texas, and so many who've lost everything, perhaps it is a good time to pack up my clothes and send some to a worthy cause. I worked for years running crisis management teams for FEMA following natural disasters and the devastation is heartbreaking.
> 
> On a lighter note, Cordie, I love both of the color ways you are considering in the scarf. If I had to choose, I think the second would be my favorite. I kick myself for passing on this years ago but I was just getting into scarves and not sure of my style that early on...
> 
> I have a style question for you all...  I tend to favor handbags in neutral colors because that has always been my comfort zone and, with prices so high, I would rather get maximum use from a handbag. From time to time, I am tempted to add something colorful, but have never pulled the trigger.  Mostly, I am probably afraid of growing bored by a bright color and would hate to waste funds on something. My DH wants to get a new H bag for me.  Would you go for a bright? Or play it safe with a neutral. He wants to know my wish list but I haven't given him one. He was offered a beautiful 25cm B a few months ago, but turned it down thinking it wasn't "the one" for me. Have any of you neutral lovers taken a leap of faith to branch out into color? Did you have any regrets?



So many colors can be worn as neutrals.  On another thread a while ago, I mentioned my Vert Anis Jige, which was purse-knapped by my SIL because it goes with so many outfits--Gray, Black, Brown, Bordeaux, Magenta, Purple...and looks fantastic with tweeds and checks, with navy in the Spring and white in Summer.  I think the H greens in general are terrific neutrals.  My Blue Jean B went with everything except (ironically) blue jeans.  My orange Bolide went with almost everything except (too Halloweeny for me) black.  My mother now carries it, as she lives in a more tropical clime, with all of those pop Spring/Summer colors. Red is a famous "neutral."  I had a Rose Scheherazade Jige (briefly) that oddly enough went with absolutely everything.  I am fairly conservative--wear a lot of black, brown, gray and camel, very little jewelry and rarely wear prints.  So a colored bag keeps my outfits from being dull.  If I lived in the tropics I'd have a turquoise bag in a nanosecond.

I think it depends on what colors you wear and your personal style.  If you wear a lot of jewelry or other accessories with (for example) patterned clothing, glasses, high heels and complex hairstyles or hair accessories, a colored bag might push the look into the realm of too much.  In many cases though, a colored bag can add some real sophistication to a look with (yay!) zero effort.

Edit:  Plus, you know, sometimes a colored bag is just fun.  And since life is short, opportunities for fun should probably be indulged.


----------



## luckylove

Cordeliere said:


> I have liked the idea of having a uniform since I read the bio of Slim Keith.   She was a Hollywood socialite who was responsible for shaping Lauren Bacall's look.   I am trying to develop multiple formulas (uniforms) so I don't aways look the same.   It is challenging to balance the utility of a uniform with the interest of new choices.
> 
> I vote for a bright.   This summer I purchased a fuchsia Mulberry Bayswater out of Fashionpile's last call.   It was soo inexpensive.  It was a bag I was interested in before I discovered Hermes.   When I saw it there for peanuts, I couldn't resist. (Please ignore my recent comments about not wanting to be an opportunistic shopper.)  It has been an unbelievable success for me.   Besides being a really good carry,  It has opened up new choices in clothes and scarves.   In fact, it resurrected my  interest in CW1 of ELEK.    And it satiated my unrecognized longing for fuchsia, which may make it unnecessary for me to buy a Diorissimo with a fuchsia interior that I have been pondering for a long time.
> 
> With that said, the problem for you would be "which bright?".  Is there one that makes you weak in the knees?   (to steal PBP's phrase).



Yes, the balance in a wardrobe is tricky when you want to avoid boredom, but like the utility of a uniform. I am often amazed to learn how many items others have in steady rotation which then get combined beautifully. I need to work on this and take some time to create more interesting looks.  I used to be very creative with my wardrobe, so hopefully, the "know -how" is still there! Thanks for your input on adding a colorful bag. It's funny that your secret longing was for something in fuchsia; this color is on my short list too! I just have to decide if this is a temporary crush or a lasting passion.  Something in the purpley pink family has been on my mind for some time now, but i don't want the bag to wear me.  I would love to see a photo of your Mulberry bag if you feel like posting! Thanks so much for the advice and encouraging me to go bold!


----------



## luckylove

Genie27 said:


> @luckylove, What do you consider as your neutrals? Maybe you can consider a jewel tone instead of a bright?
> 
> I am a big fan of colourful bags as an accent - I've had great joy and use from a red, and a purple (anemone) bag in the past, as well as lighter pink and peach bags. I was afraid when I got a bleu paon bag, that I would not use it much, but it works very well with my navy/grey/cream/green outfits. It also can work with some pinks.
> 
> Depending on the main colours in your wardrobe, H can complement beautifully.



Hi Genie! Yes, I remember your blue paon with the chanel jacket! Such a wonderful pairing! I think jewel tones would be the way to go perhaps. My wardrobe tends to be neutral which serves as a good base if I go for a colorful bag. I wear mostly navy, gray, ivory and black. I don't wear a lot of prints because they can look overwhelming on me. I do have one bright bag in blue electric. Otherwise, they are standard neutrals like black or grey. I do love the way you incorporate color and it gives me the push I need to get out of my comfort zone! Any thoughts about which color you recommend to perk up my neutral wardrobe? I loved anemone when it came out, but could not bring myself to buy it. I did take a baby step and bought a CDC in anemone which I love!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your ideas and methods. I love reading all this from everyone! So when you grab a carre in the morning, you are already dressed? Just curious. Your combinations are always so breezy and creative.
> Sometimes I decide I want to wear a certain scarf, then I plan an outfit around it (I remember @Pocketbook Pup saying this is a bad idea for her). Recently I've been looking at a little OOTD file on my phone, to see pix of what works with what. But I have not been very good about photographing the outfits in the first place.



Yes, I'm already dressed. 90% of the time I realise which scarf will work _as_ I'm dressing.  It's nearly always about the colours. No fancy knots but I often wear them as hairbands in the Spring/Summer. If there's time and there's a few options, I may whisk those down, hold them up separately in front of a mirror, then choose. One will always look best and scream "pick _meeee_".  If I'm late it'll be what ever works with whichever coat/jacket and grab them both at the same time, chuck my coat as I'm locking the door, put my scarf in my bag on top and tie once I'm at the train station.

For work, my laptop case is black plus cross-body/shoulder bag choosing a second bag takes me longer so my bag for day is usually my bag for the week. There is the possibility of a default goes-with-bag-scarf if nothing else springs to mind. I don't mind a bag/scarf pairing whereas (unless I'm in an all-black mood) not match shoes and bag.

I've never used an ap. No way could I go through my entire wardrobe and do photos of everything. To my mind the ideal is when you can see everything in the wardrobe anyway and see at a glance. I don't think in terms of outfits either, I make it up as I go a long ha ha. But I do have my for tPF photos of scarves on my computer which are really useful.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> You are so right about favoring certain outfits, while others languish in the closet. We should get one of those rotating things like the dry cleaners have. Spin the closet rod!!!
> 
> As to your bag question. HOORAY for DH wanting to get you something. I will let others contribute to the conversation. *But may I suggest trying a pop of color by picking up a pre-loved Trim? *It's a very fun and cute bag, won't break the bank, and works well as an accent color, I think. So you can get two bags!



What a great idea!   And if it doesn't work, you can turn around and sell it, with ebay costs being the equivalent of a rental fee to explore your relationship with that color.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> @luckylove, What do you consider as your neutrals? Maybe you can consider a jewel tone instead of a bright?
> 
> I am a big fan of colourful bags as an accent - I've had great joy and use from a red, and a purple (anemone) bag in the past, as well as lighter pink and peach bags. I was afraid when I got a bleu paon bag, that I would not use it much, but it works very well with my navy/grey/cream/green outfits. It also can work with some pinks.
> 
> Depending on the main colours in your wardrobe, H can complement beautifully.



bleu paon is such a pretty color.  Good to hear the number of other colors it is friendly with.


----------



## katekluet

Does anyone else buy a new blouse or shirt and then starting pulling out scarves when you get them home to see what matches? I must stop buying blue blouses! Very tricky!! Scarf1, thinking about you here...


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> bleu paon is such a pretty color.  Good to hear the number of other colors it is friendly with.


It's a bit odd with rusty blacks and some brown/olive tones, but I wear it anyway. It really coordinates well on dark blues, and loves yellow like nobody's business. And dark pinks and oranges make it really pop. It looks fabulous with dark greens.

@luckylove, my previous beloved was a purple Guccissima leather and it worked with: blues, greys, pinks and contrasted nicely with some yellows and some greens - it was dark enough that it was not so in-your-face.  

And a neat trick for making an outfit come together if the bag doesn't quite go with your outfit: wear a scarf or bracelet like the Clic, or paint your nails a similar colour as the bag, and that often creates a visual link - my toenails have been a teal blue most of this summer and even when the bag doesn't quite match the outfit, it still kinda works.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> You know, when it comes to CSGMs, maybe avoiding memorable is a stupid goal.   No one will remember me or the shawl.   When I live, people's brain cells are dying so fast with advancing age you can practically hear it happen.    Maybe my goal should be to build more varying outfits around a memorable CSGM.
> 
> Last night I was pondering ELEK.   No exactly a wall flower of a shawl.   I realized there are two colorways that I am both drawn too and repelled by.   I am trying to avoid buying things that have any trace of colors that are problematic for me.   And there is not a single colorway of ELEK that doesn't have problematic colors.    But for me  ELEK is like a bad boyfriend I just keep going back to.   So exciting but so problematic.
> 
> So soliciting opinions here.   I think it is cw1 and cw7 that are the two I like.   I realized that in CW1, I love the fushia and ceil center,  but the orange sky and border freak me out.    In CW 7, I love the prune waves and the red border, but the green H and other green area leaves me flat and the checker board part grosses me out.   The orange of 1 scares me, and the green of 7 is  puke dull.
> 
> So I can look at it from the which bad color is least problematic, or which good colors are better.   Now  I am shifting to geography.   Where is it better to have the good colors?
> 
> What do you think?   Is it better to have a pretty center (pink and blue)  or better to have the wide edges be good (prune and red)?   And remember, this will only get worn as a triangle draped across my shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 3809592
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809597


For me, the orange is too strong in CW1, although I love the blue and fuschia bits.
I prefer the second CW, but even that one has orange.
I actually think you can find a CSGM that is full of colors you love, so I vote for neither.



prepster said:


> My bug guy tells me that one has to start being particularly careful around them in August and heading into Fall.  The main nests are getting over-populated, everyone is getting hungry, and those newly homeless that get "kicked out" so to speak, start marauding.  Apparently they can be particularly aggressive this time of year.


Thanks. The bee/ wasp guy is coming Friday morning.


momasaurus said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your ideas and methods. I love reading all this from everyone! So when you grab a carre in the morning, you are already dressed? Just curious. Your combinations are always so breezy and creative.
> Sometimes I decide I want to wear a certain scarf, then I plan an outfit around it (I remember @Pocketbook Pup saying this is a bad idea for her). Recently I've been looking at a little OOTD file on my phone, to see pix of what works with what. But I have not been very good about photographing the outfits in the first place.


So many interesting wardrobe thoughts today. As far as scarf or outfit first, I do both. Sometimes outfit first, sometimes scarf first. I often lay out a couple of options on the bed before deciding.

As far as formats, I seem to fall in and out with the different formats. Right now it is mostly moussies, with occasional 70s and 90s. At other times mostly 90s, or CSGM.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> *Wasn't Slim Keith also a decorator? *
> 
> *Cordy, what did you like about the Mulberry Bayswater just in general and compared with, say, a kelly (to name a handbag at random)?*  They are definitely attractive bags.  I know I've seen Bayswaters that I would have liked to have.
> *Is fashionphile's last call part of their daily offerings or is it a special sale? *



Slim was the wife of a Hollywood director.   She entertained a lot.  Wouldn't you love to be so naturally thin that everyone called you Slim?

It is not too big and not to small.   I like the shape.   The top is narrower than the bottom and it stands as a triangle (as seen from the end).  It has a flap like a birkin but without the straps.   You can fold the flap inside like you can do on a birkin or drag, so it is just a drop in bag that doesn't gap open.  But if I want to secure the closure, it is a simple turnlock.  The handles stand upright without support.  And it has a shoulder strap like a kelly.   The leather is divine.   I imagine it is rather like clemence with a touch more structure than clemence.  It has a leather interior.   And the color was better IRL than in the pics.  So it ticks all my boxes.   Great color--check.  Great feel--check.   Base is not too broad--check.  Leather interior--major check.   Easy hardware--check.   Handles feel good in my hand--check.

Fashionpile puts things on sale starting at 10% off, then goes to 20%, and then 30%.  At last call, they drop the price an additional 1% every couple of days up to about 40% off if no one buys them.  Then things go to their ebay outlet site for auction.  Items seem to go for more at outlet auction than on last call.   Occasionally Hermes stuff hits last call, but not often.  Hermes items do regularly hit the 20% off point.    I see stuff from other designers that I like such as Dior and McQueen.   Louboutin shoes hit there on a regular basis.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Thank you! I am quite happy with it also. The iris - I found the two tails I like best and the two that require a different palette. The yellow will go with a navy dress that I have waiting for fall
> View attachment 3809850
> 
> 
> Edit - I don't wear my scarves as part of my outfit all day - it's only for walking to/from work or if I get a chill in public transit etc.


It's gorgeous. Even more so worn. The colors are really lovely on you. Is it as soft as it looks? I'll be heading to Vegas soon and hopefully this will be available to try on. I'm also interested in seeing Jardin a Sintra. Any chatters here have it?

@prepster, nice to see you!


----------



## eagle1002us

bobkat1991 said:


> *Thank you all so much for showing your collections!  It made me nervous to show all those pictures of my bags - felt like "showing off", but I really enjoy seeing pictures from all the chatters,
> 
> I LOVE reading the thoughts of everyone on all kind of subjects, too.  It gives me much to ponder.*


Well, bobkat, we definitely enjoyed seeing them!


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> I agree with this as well! It makes my day so much brighter when I take the time to pick out an outfit that makes me look and feel great. It makes me happy whenever I catch a glimpse of it in the mirror at work. It's a shame that many of the people in my office don't feel the same - many of them are very drab and boring.


I think that some people really care about appearance and some are not such eye-candy.  That's why I like walking along Madison Ave. when I'm in NYC, everybody is eye-candy there!  
It's nice to sneak a peek in the mirror and like what you see.


----------



## papertiger

luckylove said:


> Wow! Pocketbook pup, your closet sounds wonderful! I love hearing about how each of design and edit your dream closets. There are always many inspiring ideas. I like he idea of one in and one out. I realize that over time, I've accumulated multiples of my favorite items, but then feel I have too much of a uniform look which leads to boredom on my part. I feel a bit stuck in a rut with my style and really do need to make more interesting choices. Taking the time to clean out more of the clutter would be helpful to me. Too many of my items are on repeat, while others are lingering in the back. I think too, I am hesitant to buy too much because I am not my preferred weight at the moment. Typically, I am a size zero, but have fluctuated between a 2 and a 4 due to medical issues. If I can just stabilize somewhere in the middle, I might feel more comfortable editing my wardrobe. It bothers me to have things I don't use. I think I am more of a minimalist at heart, but keep some of each size in the closet. Knit dresses have been great for more since they typically fit no matter what. I love silk dresses in the spring and summer, but they can look too big if I am not careful. I am impressed that you were able to part with your Row Jacket to favor the Dior. I love jackets so much and not sure I could have done that!!
> 
> With the tragedy in Texas, and so many who've lost everything, perhaps it is a good time to pack up my clothes and send some to a worthy cause. I worked for years running crisis management teams for FEMA following natural disasters and the devastation is heartbreaking.
> 
> On a lighter note, Cordie, I love both of the color ways you are considering in the scarf. If I had to choose, I think the second would be my favorite. I kick myself for passing on this years ago but I was just getting into scarves and not sure of my style that early on...
> 
> *I have a style question for you all...  I tend to favor handbags in neutral colors because that has always been my comfort zone and, with prices so high, I would rather get maximum use from a handbag. From time to time, I am tempted to add something colorful, but have never pulled the trigger.  Mostly, I am probably afraid of growing bored by a bright color and would hate to waste funds on something. My DH wants to get a new H bag for me.  Would you go for a bright? Or play it safe with a neutral. He wants to know my wish list but I haven't given him one. He was offered a beautiful 25cm B a few months ago, but turned it down thinking it wasn't "the one" for me. Have any of you neutral lovers taken a leap of faith to branch out into color? Did you have any regrets?*



There are two types of non-neutral bags IMO, firstly dark classic colours like navy, burgundy and dark green and then there the 'personal' colours, brights, pastels and greyed. 

Classic colours can easily worn in place of most neutral bags so long as there's not too much else going on colour-wise in the outfit. 

IME, a non-neutral/non- classic colour needs to wow and have some personal resonance. Whether that be the softest creamy-yellow the colour of zabaione, a favourite dessert or the brightest red, the colour of a favourite lipstick or a stormy grey-blue, the colour of a DH's eyes, the colour needs to be made '_yours' _or just be the most beautiful colour you've ever seen. 

I am personally attracted mostly to greens and blue-greens/green-blues,  I could have saved myself a lot of money buying a Capucine orange-red Plume in France rather than my Bambou one in the UK but I knew I'd sold a similar bright orange-red unworn bag not long previously. I don't mind a bright green bag but reds have to be softer or darker. Shades are important too, even of fave colours. All the shades I'd never wear. Never turquoise, aqua or pale mint.  Possibly a small Yves Klein or royal blue but not the shade of my old school uniform. And then there's the size to consider. I've a small hot-pink Gucci bag that I love but I wouldn't have bought in the medium. Consider too that some neutrals can be worn as colour, white, ivory or pearl grey will attract attention but won't take you out of your neutral comfort zone.


----------



## eagle1002us

katekluet said:


> Does anyone else buy a new blouse or shirt and then starting pulling out scarves when you get them home to see what matches? I must stop buying blue blouses! Very tricky!! Scarf1, thinking about you here...


Absolutely.   Unless I buy a printed item like a dress the HS are always in the back of my mind.  Probably it's OCD


----------



## luckylove

prepster said:


> So many colors can be worn as neutrals.  On another thread a while ago, I mentioned my Vert Anis Jige, which was purse-knapped by my SIL because it goes with so many outfits--Gray, Black, Brown, Bordeaux, Magenta, Purple...and looks fantastic with tweeds and checks, with navy in the Spring and white in Summer.  I think the H greens in general are terrific neutrals.  My Blue Jean B went with everything except (ironically) blue jeans.  My orange Bolide went with almost everything except (too Halloweeny for me) black.  My mother now carries it, as she lives in a more tropical clime, with all of those pop Spring/Summer colors. Red is a famous "neutral."  I had a Rose Scheherazade Jige (briefly) that oddly enough went with absolutely everything.  I am fairly conservative--wear a lot of black, brown, gray and camel, very little jewelry and rarely wear prints.  So a colored bag keeps my outfits from being dull.  If I lived in the tropics I'd have a turquoise bag in a nanosecond.
> 
> I think it depends on what colors you wear and your personal style.  If you wear a lot of jewelry or other accessories with (for example) patterned clothing, glasses, high heels and complex hairstyles or hair accessories, a colored bag might push the look into the realm of too much.  In many cases though, a colored bag can add some real sophistication to a look with (yay!) zero effort.
> 
> 
> Edit:  Plus, you know, sometimes a colored bag is just fun.  And since life is short, opportunities for fun should probably be indulged.  [/QUOTE
> 
> Prepster, I am impressed with the range of colors you've managed to comfortably incorporate into your wardrobe! I completely agree that a colorful bag can really elevate an otherwise neutral (boring?) outfit. I am completely amused by the image of this hooker-esque big haired, wobbly stilettoed, decked out character you warned me about!!  Not too worry, this girl isn't That character! Simple jewelry, classic clothing and minimal makeup suits me best.... Although, Halloween isn't too far off.....


----------



## bunnycat

Cookiefiend said:


> I am amused and alarmed by the thought of  leopard print fabric on the ceiling…
> OOF!
> What you've done sounds beautiful!
> I'm inspired by your limit of 100 items in your closet. This morning I wondered how much was in mine and so started counting. I quit when I thought to myself 'Why do I have 5 of these and I hate 3 of them?'
> Purge mode activated (sorta like spidey-sense but not)
> 
> 
> Such a lovely color!





here you go!

Old closet. My apologies, it was tiger stripe not leopard print. That doesn't make it any better though.....Once you added the clothes in it was like a dark hole....





Not as fancy as PbP's. Now I'm inspired to go do a little more finish out on it with some trim and stuff. This was when it had 100 items. It has a little more than that again now and I need to "cull" about 12-15 things out as it's a small space (only 5x5 when I measured today) so it looks better less cluttered. And my mom made me change all the hanger to matching ones....  She went and got me packs and packs of matching hangers.....


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> There are two types of non-neutral bags IMO, firstly dark classic colours like navy, burgundy and dark green and then there the 'personal' colours, brights, pastels and greyed.
> 
> Classic colours can easily worn in place of most neutral bags so long as there's not too much else going on colour-wise in the outfit.
> 
> IME, a non-neutral/non- classic colour needs to wow and have some personal resonance. Whether that be the softest creamy-yellow the colour of zabaione, a favourite dessert or the brightest red, the colour of a favourite lipstick or a stormy grey-blue, the colour of a DH's eyes, the colour needs to be made '_yours' _or just be the most beautiful colour you've ever seen.
> 
> I am personally attracted mostly to greens and blue-greens/green-blues,  I could have saved myself a lot of money buying a Capucine orange-red Plume in France rather than my Bambou one in the UK but I knew I'd sold a similar bright orange-red unworn bag not long previously. I don't mind a bright green bag but reds have to be softer or darker. Shades are important too, even of fave colours. All the shades I'd never wear. Never turquoise, aqua or pale mint.  Possibly a small Yves Klein or royal blue but not the shade of my old school uniform. And then there's the size to consider. I've a small hot-pink Gucci bag that I love but I wouldn't have bought in the medium. Consider too that some neutrals can be worn as colour, white, ivory or pearl grey will attract attention but won't take you out of your neutral comfort zone.


Did you have fashion or related training?  Central St. Martins?


----------



## EmileH

bunnycat said:


> here you go!
> 
> Old closet. My apologies, it was tiger stripe not leopard print. That doesn't make it any better though.....Once you added the clothes in it was like a dark hole....
> 
> View attachment 3810038
> 
> 
> 
> Not as fancy as PbP's. Now I'm inspired me now to go do a little more finish out on it with some trim and stuff. This was when it had 100 items. It has a little more than that again now and I need to "cull" about 12-15 things out as it's a small space (only 5x5 when I measured today) so it looks better less cluttered. And my mom made me change all the hanger to matching ones....  She went and got me packs and packs of matching hangers.....
> 
> View attachment 3810039
> 
> View attachment 3810040



Your kitty is adorable. And your closet renovations very fresh and clean.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Did you have fashion or related training?  Central St. Martins?



LOL, I spent enough time there gate crashing lectures (DH went there). I work _with_ fashion designers/marketing/colourists/stylists/students/etc


----------



## bunnycat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your kitty is adorable. And your closet renovations very fresh and clean.



Lol- thank you Pbp! I'm totally jelly of your closet! But I do think its entirely possible to make a small space nicer even on a shoestring budget. 

That was Chloe. She's no longer with us but really loved being in that closet all the time. It was her favorite.


----------



## EmileH

bunnycat said:


> Lol- thank you Pbp! I'm totally jelly of your closet! But I do think its entirely possible to make a small space nicer even on a shoestring budget.
> 
> That was Chloe. She's no longer with us but really loved being in that closet all the time. It was her favorite.



Awww. [emoji22] I'm sorry.


----------



## luckylove

papertiger said:


> There are two types of non-neutral bags IMO, firstly dark classic colours like navy, burgundy and dark green and then there the 'personal' colours, brights, pastels and greyed.
> 
> Classic colours can easily worn in place of most neutral bags so long as there's not too much else going on colour-wise in the outfit.
> 
> IME, a non-neutral/non- classic colour needs to wow and have some personal resonance. Whether that be the softest creamy-yellow the colour of zabaione, a favourite dessert or the brightest red, the colour of a favourite lipstick or a stormy grey-blue, the colour of a DH's eyes, the colour needs to be made '_yours' _or just be the most beautiful colour you've ever seen.
> 
> I am personally attracted mostly to greens and blue-greens/green-blues,  I could have saved myself a lot of money buying a Capucine orange-red Plume in France rather than my Bambou one in the UK but I knew I'd sold a similar bright orange-red unworn bag not long previously. I don't mind a bright green bag but reds have to be softer or darker. Shades are important too, even of fave colours. All the shades I'd never wear. Never turquoise, aqua or pale mint.  Possibly a small Yves Klein or royal blue but not the shade of my old school uniform. And then there's the size to consider. I've a small hot-pink Gucci bag that I love but I wouldn't have bought in the medium. Consider too that some neutrals can be worn as colour, white, ivory or pearl grey will attract attention but won't take you out of your neutral comfort zone.



This is so eloquently stated!! Your analysis on color and subsequent advice gives me a lot to think about. I like the idea of choosing a personal color with personal relevance, not just because it is pretty. It then adds so much more intention and depth to one's over all style. Thank you for your thoughtful and timely advice!!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Jewellers like that just sound philistine. Grima won umpteen awards, used the finest craftspeople, was highly influential on high-modernist and avant-garde fashion and is the hero of many jewellers working today (e.g. Theo Fennell who I've also had the pleasure of meeting in real life - lucky enough I was wearing one of pieces that day).  Plus, of course our Queen has several pieces and wears them often.
> 
> It's a family trade connection that introduced us. I often head up the creative side of campaigns for fashion (films, ads, vids, shows, presentations etc) and Grima has been part of a few collaborations.
> 
> Francesca and Jojo actively buy pieces back from auctions and only sell privately, which may mean it appears that fewer pieces come on the open market. TBH, in those days, exclusive meant exclusive, as far as I know AG only had a single store, and only his collaborations were more commercial. To this end, though there were quite a few Grima/Omega watches made and they come to market quite regularly, they're so distinctive and beautiful, they command a high price. Personally I would kill for one of these stone watches, any would do.
> 
> I love that you love Grima, but I hope we never end-up bidding against each other - 'or the family'


Is Kutchinsky limited the same way wrt to stores?   I think there was a store of their's we passed in London.   I love the animal brooches from the 60's where the whole animal is shown (or implied) from a front or angled view (not a side view), from face, paws, to tail.


----------



## Cookiefiend

bunnycat said:


> here you go!
> 
> Old closet. My apologies, it was tiger stripe not leopard print. That doesn't make it any better though.....Once you added the clothes in it was like a dark hole....
> 
> View attachment 3810038
> 
> 
> 
> Not as fancy as PbP's. Now I'm inspired to go do a little more finish out on it with some trim and stuff. This was when it had 100 items. It has a little more than that again now and I need to "cull" about 12-15 things out as it's a small space (only 5x5 when I measured today) so it looks better less cluttered. And my mom made me change all the hanger to matching ones....  She went and got me packs and packs of matching hangers.....
> 
> View attachment 3810039
> 
> View attachment 3810040


That's... amazing. And scary. [emoji15]
It's. So. Much. Better/Lovelier. Now! 
Good heavens! 
I'm also inspired to do something a little bit more in my closet. I do have original art work in it, but I have way too many unused items of clothing. And that's not even talking about DH's side of the closet! [emoji38]
I loved seeing your sweet kitty - I feel for your loss. Our pets mean so much to us!


----------



## scarf1

katekluet said:


> Does anyone else buy a new blouse or shirt and then starting pulling out scarves when you get them home to see what matches? I must stop buying blue blouses! Very tricky!! Scarf1, thinking about you here...


Hah! Absolutely I do this. I also start pulling out tops whenever I buy a new scarf, and take pix.
Today a new sweater arrived in a sort of oatmeal shade( not my usual choice), and oI already identified several scarves ( all 90s) so far that will look great . 
What is the problem with buying blue blouses?


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Hah! Absolutely I do this. I also start pulling out tops whenever I buy a new scarf, and take pix.
> Today a new sweater arrived in a sort of oatmeal shade( not my usual choice), and oI already identified several scarves ( all 90s) so far that will look great .
> What is the problem with buying blue blouses?



Photos of the oatmeal top and matching scarves please... [emoji6]


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Good to know, I have enough competition he he.  You must be a connoisseur. I absolutely love good jewellery but perhaps more the more wearable stuff. Some of the pieces I see go through the sale rooms are not for me, great big stones,  etc, I was allowed to try on a stunning natural green diamond once, too much responsibility ha ha, I prefer the more 'arty'. Grima over Graff for me, but I know most of the world does not agree.
> 
> I bought a lovely book by Asprey called Famous Diamonds by Ian Balfour for DH (he isn't a geologist but studied it at uni) I like human stories behind these pieces and stones. 'Stones' are something we can share. I actually prefer yg jewellery with either semi-precious or without gems, my most wearable bits come from Elizabeth Gage (pref vintage '70s). Cabochon, rose or rough cut exceptions.
> 
> I admire the realism, refinement and sculptural quality of of Rosenthal. He seems to bridge between the figurative '40s-'50s high deco pieces and haute jewellery you find today with de Drisogono. I can't imagine that more 'everyday' designers like Wendy Yue were not very influenced by his work. I could only ever hope to own a single piece of his work, the prices are w a y out of my league. I have a by de Drisogono invisible-set demantoid garnet ring, pave and set in black gold in the shape of a rose, that's as close as I will ever get to that level. AG is whole different aesthetic, they 'speak' of the space race, moon landings, early computers and synthesizers, it was an optimistic time that sought not only freedom in style but bravery to wear it and not lock everything away in safe for investment.


*@papertiger*
I love the way you describe JAR and situate him in jewelry design.   And the way you describe Grima jewelry is so knowledgeable and inspired.   I primarily thought of him as intensely geological, a naturalist but I see from your description of his ouevre that his work is richer than that.  
I knew of de Grisogono but I have not looked up his line till you mentioned it.   So I looked.  Verrry nice!   
I think of David Webb as the primary U.S. contributor to the animal designs that came out of the 60s and with him, extended into the 80s.   I had a scorpion pin of his some time ago from an estate sale but I sold it.  It looked nice on me but scorpions are deadly and poisonous.  Snakes are often the same but I tend to like snake jewelry nonetheless.   Especially if they look cheerful (ah,' I just ate a mouse today' kinda thing).  One thing we did in London at my behest was go to the London zoo and see all the snakes, mambas and such like from environs the DC National zoo does not necessarily feature.  What do Brits think of David Webb?  

Do you think people are wearing brooches these days?  I don't but I may not have a particularly informed opinion.  
In London we also went to the Museum of Natural History and I poured over the gemstone display.  Love zircons!   Excellent display of all kinds of stones.   I'm pretty happy visiting the Smithsonian's Natural History Museum's hall of gems & jewelry.   I have a lot of books on jewelry history, including Victorian, and gemstones.  I bead.  So I like colored stones more than diamonds. Recently saw an exhibit of Jean Schlumberger at the Richmond Museum of Fine Art.


----------



## scarf1

bunnycat said:


> here you go!
> 
> Old closet. My apologies, it was tiger stripe not leopard print. That doesn't make it any better though.....Once you added the clothes in it was like a dark hole....
> 
> View attachment 3810038
> 
> 
> 
> Not as fancy as PbP's. Now I'm inspired to go do a little more finish out on it with some trim and stuff. This was when it had 100 items. It has a little more than that again now and I need to "cull" about 12-15 things out as it's a small space (only 5x5 when I measured today) so it looks better less cluttered. And my mom made me change all the hanger to matching ones....  She went and got me packs and packs of matching hangers.....
> 
> View attachment 3810039
> 
> View attachment 3810040


Wow! What an improvement! That original decor- what were they thinking?


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Photos of the oatmeal top and matching scarves please... [emoji6]


Will do tomorrow, or Friday.  stay tuned.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Is Kutchinsky limited the same way wrt to stores?   I think there was a store of their's we passed in London.   I love the animal brooches from the 60's where the whole animal is shown (or implied) from a front or angled view (not a side view), from face, paws, to tail.



Aha! Plenty of Kutchinsky around in sales room and veritable bargains to be had but these pieces tend to be the the more staid 1980s type. These animals are just so fabulous and I love enamel. Gucci have just gone mystical feline rings. I'm very tempted. Certainly better investments than (yet) another bag.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> There are two types of non-neutral bags IMO, firstly dark classic colours like navy, burgundy and dark green and then there the 'personal' colours, brights, pastels and greyed.
> 
> Classic colours can easily worn in place of most neutral bags so long as there's not too much else going on colour-wise in the outfit.
> 
> IME, a non-neutral/non- classic colour needs to wow and have some personal resonance. Whether that be the softest creamy-yellow the colour of zabaione, a favourite dessert or the brightest red, the colour of a favourite lipstick or a stormy grey-blue, the colour of a DH's eyes, the colour needs to be made '_yours' _or just be the most beautiful colour you've ever seen.
> 
> I am personally attracted mostly to greens and blue-greens/green-blues,  I could have saved myself a lot of money buying a Capucine orange-red Plume in France rather than my Bambou one in the UK but I knew I'd sold a similar bright orange-red unworn bag not long previously. I don't mind a bright green bag but reds have to be softer or darker. Shades are important too, even of fave colours. All the shades I'd never wear. Never turquoise, aqua or pale mint.  Possibly a small Yves Klein or royal blue but not the shade of my old school uniform. And then there's the size to consider. I've a small hot-pink Gucci bag that I love but I wouldn't have bought in the medium. Consider too that some neutrals can be worn as colour, white, ivory or pearl grey will attract attention but won't take you out of your neutral comfort zone.



Totally agree.  Bamboo is a neutral in your wardrobe.  Raisin is a neutral in mine.  And agree about shades.   I think there are about 15 shades of purple, and there are 5 or more I just would not wear.   And the further the color is from your go to, the more perfect the color must be.


----------



## scarf1

eagle1002us said:


> *@papertiger*
> I love the way you describe JAR and situate him in jewelry design.   And the way you describe Grima jewelry is so knowledgeable and inspired.   I primarily thought of him as intensely geological, a naturalist but I see from your description of his ouevre that his work is richer than that.
> I knew of de Grisogono but I have not looked up his line till you mentioned it.   So I looked.  Verrry nice!
> I think of David Webb as the primary U.S. contributor to the animal designs that came out of the 60s and with him, extended into the 80s.   I had a scorpion pin of his some time ago from an estate sale but I sold it.  It looked nice on me but scorpions are deadly and poisonous.  Snakes are often the same but I tend to like snake jewelry nonetheless.   Especially if they look cheerful (ah,' I just ate a mouse today' kinda thing).  One thing we did in London at my behest was go to the London zoo and see all the snakes, mambas and such like from environs the DC National zoo does not necessarily feature.  What do Brits think of David Webb?
> 
> Do you think people are wearing brooches these days?  I don't but I may not have a particularly informed opinion.
> In London we also went to the Museum of Natural History and I poured over the gemstone display.  Love zircons!   Excellent display of all kinds of stones.   I'm pretty happy visiting the Smithsonian's Natural History Museum's hall of gems & jewelry.   I have a lot of books on jewelry history, including Victorian, and gemstones.  I bead.  So I like colored stones more than diamonds. Recently saw an exhibit of Jean Schlumberger at the Richmond Museum of Fine Art.


Thanks for the tip about london's museum of natural history. I have been to the v&A several times, but never that one.
I would also be curious about wearing brooches. I have inherited a couple, but have yet to wear them. I am always worrying they will damage my clothing. One , from my grandmother is a beautiful diamond art deco style.she wore it often, so it is particularly special remembrance of her. A few from my mother were very modern. I love both diamonds and colored stones.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> So many colors can be worn as neutrals.  On another thread a while ago, I mentioned my* Vert Anis* Jige, which was purse-knapped by my SIL because it goes with so many outfits--Gray, Black, Brown, Bordeaux, Magenta, Purple...and looks fantastic with tweeds and checks, with navy in the Spring and white in Summer.  I think the H greens in general are terrific neutrals.  My *Blue Jean* B went with everything except (ironically) blue jeans.  My *orange* Bolide went with almost everything except (too Halloweeny for me) black.  My mother now carries it, as she lives in a more tropical clime, with all of those pop Spring/Summer colors.* Red *is a famous "neutral."  I had a *Rose Scheherazade *Jige (briefly) that oddly enough went with absolutely everything.  I am fairly conservative--wear a lot of black, brown, gray and camel, very little jewelry and rarely wear prints.  So a colored bag keeps my outfits from being dull.  If I lived in the tropics I'd have a turquoise bag in a nanosecond.



What great color success stories.   The VA & RS are especially inspiring.   Can you hear the feet as everyone rushes to go shopping?  Oh yes.   This is 2017.   Can you hear the thumbs on keyboards franticly searching?

Ya know....It is good to be inspired.


----------



## Cordeliere

katekluet said:


> Does anyone else buy a new blouse or shirt and then starting pulling out scarves when you get them home to see what matches? I must stop buying blue blouses! Very tricky!! Scarf1, thinking about you here...



I take the scarf with me to the store.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your ideas and methods. I love reading all this from everyone! So when you grab a carre in the morning, you are already dressed? Just curious. Your combinations are always so breezy and creative.
> *Sometimes I decide I want to wear a certain scarf, then I plan an outfit around it* (I remember @Pocketbook Pup saying this is a bad idea for her). Recently I've been looking at a little OOTD file on my phone, to see pix of what works with what. But I have not been very good about photographing the outfits in the first place.



I do that.   I either start with scarf or shoes and plan the outfit from there.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Thanks for the tip about london's museum of natural history. I have been to the v&A several times, but never that one.
> I would also be curious about wearing brooches. I have inherited a couple, but have yet to wear them. I am always worrying they will damage my clothing. One , from my grandmother is a beautiful diamond art deco style.she wore it often, so it is particularly special remembrance of her. A few from my mother were very modern. I love both diamonds and colored stones.



I went through a decade or more in which my "uniform" was a jacket with a broach.   Broaches are my favorite jewelry.   They did not damage the material.  The only vulnerable thing was silk.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Is Kutchinsky limited the same way wrt to stores?   I think there was a store of their's we passed in London.   I love the animal brooches from the 60's where the whole animal is shown (or implied) from a front or angled view (not a side view), from face, paws, to tail.



Breathtakingly gorgeous.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gracekelly

To be honest, too hot and too tired to go back and read everything here.  This thread moves too fast.  Apropos of outfit planning, just trying to figure out what to take on a trip is pretty tiring sometimes.  I managed to get the scarves and the shawl done today.  I have pretty much figured out simple  jackets and the rest.   The handbag is giving me a problem.  Under orders from the DH to stick to non-branded items this trip and keep it simple.  Normally I will take some H jewelry, but not so sure this time.   I usually try to keep it simple anyway, but this trip is more difficult for me for some reason.  We really want to stick to carry on and not check a bag.  

@papertiger and @eagle1002us , I love brooches!  I have quite a lot and they are mostly vintage costume.  I love the Boucher birds and several of those.  Last year I got on a butterfly kick and bought several of those.  I think that nothing lifts an outfit more than a great brooch!


----------



## bunnycat

Cookiefiend said:


> That's... amazing. And scary. [emoji15]
> It's. So. Much. Better/Lovelier. Now!
> Good heavens!
> I'm also inspired to do something a little bit more in my closet. I do have original art work in it, but I have way too many unused items of clothing. And that's not even talking about DH's side of the closet! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> scarf1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What an improvement! That original decor- what were they thinking?
> 
> 
> 
> I loved seeing your sweet kitty - I feel for your loss. Our pets mean so much to us!
Click to expand...


Thank you scarf1 and Cookiefiend!

Cookiefiend- She was a sweet girl. She was about 19 but I had her for 17 years.  A long time. She had a long and carefree life compared to the trash can I rescued her from.

Yes- that closet was something. Hubby's closet was just the dark paint all over. I repainted his for him in pale neutrals (more manly that way).   But that's not even the worst of it all. The entire house was painted DARK (DARK DARK CHARCOAL) grey inside...and out. All over. It had black kitchen sink. Black faucet. Dark grey floors. Black laundry room . Black garage.....They painted the rock facade dark grey. I am still, 3 years in, trying to undo all that. Some dark is good. ALLLLLL dark though......eeeeeeee! We only had 2 areas of town we were able to look because of hubby's job and it was the only house we bid on in 6 months of house bidding wars where we were the only bid....lol....and they kept putting us off hoping for another bid....hahahaha....um...hello???? Did you know everything is painted just about black????



eagle1002us said:


> *@papertiger*
> I love the way you describe JAR and situate him in jewelry design.   And the way you describe Grima jewelry is so knowledgeable and inspired.   I primarily thought of him as intensely geological, a naturalist but I see from your description of his ouevre that his work is richer than that.
> I knew of de Grisogono but I have not looked up his line till you mentioned it.   So I looked.  Verrry nice!
> I think of David Webb as the primary U.S. contributor to the animal designs that came out of the 60s and with him, extended into the 80s.   I had a scorpion pin of his some time ago from an estate sale but I sold it.  It looked nice on me but scorpions are deadly and poisonous.  Snakes are often the same but I tend to like snake jewelry nonetheless.   Especially if they look cheerful (ah,' I just ate a mouse today' kinda thing).  One thing we did in London at my behest was go to the London zoo and see all the snakes, mambas and such like from environs the DC National zoo does not necessarily feature.  What do Brits think of David Webb?
> 
> Do you think people are wearing brooches these days?  I don't but I may not have a particularly informed opinion.
> In London we also went to the Museum of Natural History and I poured over the gemstone display.  Love zircons!   Excellent display of all kinds of stones.   I'm pretty happy visiting the Smithsonian's Natural History Museum's hall of gems & jewelry.   I have a lot of books on jewelry history, including Victorian, and gemstones.  I bead.  So I like colored stones more than diamonds. Recently saw an exhibit of Jean Schlumberger at the Richmond Museum of Fine Art.



Right now, among the jewelry lovers groups I hang out on, I see a lot of old Art Deco brooches being converted to pendants and bangle bracelets. Brooches can surely be fun though! If I worked in a office I'd probably have a little collection.

I also love colored stones....I recently started playing again with them and trying to relearn how to set them. (I acquired a jewelers certification years and years ago, but ended up as a lampwork artist when choices had to be made in terms of economic stability) So I recently did this pretty pink amethyst cut by Jeff Davies (out of Thailand) and put it in a temporary silver setting until I can relearn how to prong set in gold again to put it in its final setting. It's such a pretty stone! He does nice work!




Sadly, one thing I have learned from the re-exploration of colored stones (the ammy is 4.5cts, e-ring is most definitely not 4.5cts- shave off nearly 3 cts!) is that I don't like having stones on that are larger than my e-ring. DSS (Diamond Shrinkage Syndrome) set in almost immediately when I finished this and compared (don't do that!!!). And ultimately for me, not even colored stones can beat the allure of an old cut diamond or a Super Ideal cut diamond so I'm glad I figured that out before I spent too much chasing colored stones again.

So, deciding to keep my stone sizes down I next tried setting an old Ethiopian opal I have had sitting for literally 15 years in my stone stash in to a stacker ring. Here were my results....

Setting turned out fine. It's yellow gold....




the poor opal however.... 





Now a little Oregon Sunstone resides in it....




That's my latest colored stone adventure though in my quest to locate a new stone that would fit the setting (since I had already made it) I now have a trio of neon apatite cabs to set and added 3 more opals to my stash....


----------



## EmileH

Bunnycat these are gorgeous. Poor little opal. I love the amethyst. My e ring is small and I still wear large colored stones. Apples and oranges.


----------



## Pirula

eagle1002us said:


> Is Kutchinsky limited the same way wrt to stores?   I think there was a store of their's we passed in London.   I love the animal brooches from the 60's where the whole animal is shown (or implied) from a front or angled view (not a side view), from face, paws, to tail.



I love vintage brooches and I wear them.  These are fabulous!!!  I have a sweet, old Kenneth J Lane fish brooch that I adore.  And a Miriam Haskell feather brooch that's fantastic.  But I'm traveling and can't provide pics now.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> There are two types of non-neutral bags IMO, firstly dark classic colours like navy, burgundy and dark green and then there the 'personal' colours, brights, pastels and greyed.
> 
> Classic colours can easily worn in place of most neutral bags so long as there's not too much else going on colour-wise in the outfit.
> 
> IME, a non-neutral/non- classic colour needs to wow and have some personal resonance. Whether that be the softest creamy-yellow the colour of zabaione, a favourite dessert or the brightest red, the colour of a favourite lipstick or a stormy grey-blue, the colour of a DH's eyes, the colour needs to be made '_yours' _or just be the most beautiful colour you've ever seen.
> 
> I am personally attracted mostly to greens and blue-greens/green-blues,  I could have saved myself a lot of money buying a Capucine orange-red Plume in France rather than my Bambou one in the UK but I knew I'd sold a similar bright orange-red unworn bag not long previously. I don't mind a bright green bag but reds have to be softer or darker. Shades are important too, even of fave colours. All the shades I'd never wear. Never turquoise, aqua or pale mint.  Possibly a small Yves Klein or royal blue but not the shade of my old school uniform. And then there's the size to consider. I've a small hot-pink Gucci bag that I love but I wouldn't have bought in the medium. Consider too that some neutrals can be worn as colour, white, ivory or pearl grey will attract attention but won't take you out of your neutral comfort zone.


You are like a color scientist! So interesting.


----------



## katekluet

scarf1 said:


> Thanks for the tip about london's museum of natural history. I have been to the v&A several times, but never that one.
> I would also be curious about wearing brooches. I have inherited a couple, but have yet to wear them. I am always worrying they will damage my clothing. One , from my grandmother is a beautiful diamond art deco style.she wore it often, so it is particularly special remembrance of her. A few from my mother were very modern. I love both diamonds and colored stones.


There are pieces you can get to put on a brooch to make it a pendant....if that would work with yours?  They slide over the stick that goes into the clasp.


----------



## bunnycat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Bunnycat these are gorgeous. Poor little opal. I love the amethyst. My e ring is small and I still wear large colored stones. Apples and oranges.



Thank you Pbp! I know in my head that what you say is true and its apples and oranges. But when you are just looking at visual size....the brain stops working logically.....and I LOVE my e-ring! It's fabulous! But just that little bit of me goes (in a very tiny voice)....what about maybe just 2 cts then????


----------



## bunnycat

Pirula said:


> I love vintage brooches and I wear them.  These are fabulous!!!  I have a sweet, old Kenneth J Lane fish brooch that I adore.  And a Miriam Haskell feather brooch that's fantastic.  But I'm traveling and can't provide pics now.



Those old Miriam Haskell pieces are so fun!


----------



## katekluet

scarf1 and Cordy, I seem to find a shirt I love first  then try to find a scarf after I bring it home that will go well with it...like this one, which I got today... the various blue hues are so different, 
Bunnycat, I feel for you on that opal....but the sunstone looks so nice, I have used those also. The amithyst is lovely,


----------



## scarf1

katekluet said:


> There are pieces you can get to put on a brooch to make it a pendant....if that would work with yours?  They slide over the stick that goes into the clasp.


Interesting idea. That might work.


----------



## prepster

bunnycat said:


> here you go!
> 
> Old closet. My apologies, it was tiger stripe not leopard print. That doesn't make it any better though.....Once you added the clothes in it was like a dark hole....
> 
> View attachment 3810038
> 
> 
> 
> Not as fancy as PbP's. Now I'm inspired to go do a little more finish out on it with some trim and stuff. This was when it had 100 items. It has a little more than that again now and I need to "cull" about 12-15 things out as it's a small space (only 5x5 when I measured today) so it looks better less cluttered. And my mom made me change all the hanger to matching ones....  She went and got me packs and packs of matching hangers.....
> 
> View attachment 3810039
> 
> View attachment 3810040



Kitty! 



Genie27 said:


> It's a bit odd with rusty blacks and some brown/olive tones, but I wear it anyway. It really coordinates well on dark blues, and loves yellow like nobody's business. And dark pinks and oranges make it really pop. It looks fabulous with dark greens.
> 
> @luckylove, my previous beloved was a purple Guccissima leather and it worked with: blues, greys, pinks and contrasted nicely with some yellows and some greens - it was dark enough that it was not so in-your-face.
> 
> And a neat trick for making an outfit come together if the bag doesn't quite go with your outfit: wear a scarf or bracelet like the Clic, or paint your nails a similar colour as the bag, and that often creates a visual link - my toenails have been a teal blue most of this summer and even when the bag doesn't quite match the outfit, it still kinda works.



I'm always inspired by the confidence they wield when mixing patterns and colors in the J.Crew catalog.  A sleek pencil skirt in red with violet or mustard pumps and a turquoise jacket or some other crazy thing, and then they tie it all together with a scarf or jewelry or bag, or glasses.  Very fun.  Confidence can make a look work.


eagle1002us said:


> *@papertiger*
> I love the way you describe JAR and situate him in jewelry design.   And the way you describe Grima jewelry is so knowledgeable and inspired.   I primarily thought of him as intensely geological, a naturalist but I see from your description of his ouevre that his work is richer than that.
> I knew of de Grisogono but I have not looked up his line till you mentioned it.   So I looked.  Verrry nice!
> I think of David Webb as the primary U.S. contributor to the animal designs that came out of the 60s and with him, extended into the 80s.   I had a scorpion pin of his some time ago from an estate sale but I sold it.  It looked nice on me but scorpions are deadly and poisonous.  Snakes are often the same but I tend to like snake jewelry nonetheless.   Especially if they look cheerful (ah,' I just ate a mouse today' kinda thing).  One thing we did in London at my behest was go to the London zoo and see all the snakes, mambas and such like from environs the DC National zoo does not necessarily feature.  What do Brits think of David Webb?
> 
> Do you think people are wearing brooches these days?  I don't but I may not have a particularly informed opinion.
> In London we also went to the Museum of Natural History and I poured over the gemstone display.  Love zircons!   Excellent display of all kinds of stones.   I'm pretty happy visiting the Smithsonian's Natural History Museum's hall of gems & jewelry.   I have a lot of books on jewelry history, including Victorian, and gemstones.  I bead.  So I like colored stones more than diamonds. Recently saw an exhibit of Jean Schlumberger at the Richmond Museum of Fine Art.



LOVE brooches.  Especially love the idea of them, and I always plan to be a brooch girl.  But sadly I have none.  Being short, they are a jewelry piece that would work well and not shorten me further.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> *@papertiger*
> I love the way you describe JAR and situate him in jewelry design.   And the way you describe Grima jewelry is so knowledgeable and inspired.   I primarily thought of him as intensely geological, a naturalist but I see from your description of his ouevre that his work is richer than that.
> I knew of de Grisogono but I have not looked up his line till you mentioned it.   So I looked.  Verrry nice!
> I think of David Webb as the primary U.S. contributor to the animal designs that came out of the 60s and with him, extended into the 80s.   I had a scorpion pin of his some time ago from an estate sale but I sold it.  It looked nice on me but scorpions are deadly and poisonous.  Snakes are often the same but I tend to like snake jewelry nonetheless.   Especially if they look cheerful (ah,' I just ate a mouse today' kinda thing).  One thing we did in London at my behest was go to the London zoo and see all the snakes, mambas and such like from environs the DC National zoo does not necessarily feature.  What do Brits think of David Webb?
> 
> Do you think people are wearing brooches these days?  I don't but I may not have a particularly informed opinion.
> In London we also went to the Museum of Natural History and I poured over the gemstone display.  Love zircons!   Excellent display of all kinds of stones.   I'm pretty happy visiting the Smithsonian's Natural History Museum's hall of gems & jewelry.   I have a lot of books on jewelry history, including Victorian, and gemstones.  I bead.  So I like colored stones more than diamonds. Recently saw an exhibit of Jean Schlumberger at the Richmond Museum of Fine Art.



David Webb is not so well known over here. Aren't those sweet! I don't know about the US but animal brooches, rings etc are usually called 'novelty' pieces which I think is quite off-putting, especially if you compare the description to 'novelty records'. Quite patronising. Then of course there's the 'in an abstract shape', even more patronising. My Elizabeth Gage ring was described as having "abstract decoration", I mean how is an angel abstract?

Brooches are always the last type of jewellery to sell here, even after a fashion resurgence. It can be good for jewellery collectors though because otherwise those pieces would be snapped up by dealers for resale. I love them but only use them on knitwear or jackets where the hole will disappear again. I'm not very good with longer chains and pendants, torques and shorter necklaces occasionally.

I love that you bead. It's very hard to find people who bead or re-string here. What type of beads to you work with and which do you like to wear? I have some beautiful beaded necklaces, usually given as gifts, one of them are little cabochon star rubies, very wearable but another faceted large almandine garnets, too heavy for my neck.


----------



## Vitamina H

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I just started reading this and thought "how did they get there?!"
> I mean I know, topics change quickly on this thread, but this is a completely new direction...


Sooo funny!!! This really made me laugh! *Sheikha*, I remember your post a while back on different cosmetic procedures. Do you have any insight on microneedling? I was reading an article about this and thought it sounded fascinating.


----------



## Vitamina H

momasaurus said:


> I am always impressed when people share their reasoning about colors, etc. I still struggle sometimes as I fall in love easily and unreasonably sometimes!
> I noticed just recently that all my shawls are dark-ish, and someone shared a picture of a pretty, light-colored summery shawl (and we DO wear these on cool summer nights, right?). BAM! I wanted a light-background shawl. I am drawn to @lanit's Tresors d'un artiste.....
> 
> 
> For sure. So get a memorable shawl and go to a different restaurant every night. Pretend you are a food critic.
> 
> 
> Very nice collection. Brights suit you so well.
> Same here with forcing myself NOT to buy 90s, so I can have more CSGMs. We need a support group!
> 
> 
> AWESOME!!!! It sounds heavenly. But the leopard stuff from the previous owner? I am trying to imagine the sort of person who would want a closet that looked like that. Plastic lampshade tassels.....
> 
> 
> I love my farandole 120. I never have problems with the toggle. Wore it doubled up last night holding down a scarf. Also I've worn it wrapped several times around my wrist. Great piece of jewelry!!! I love the confetti too, but it is too delicate for me.
> 
> 
> THERE IS A ROSE GOLD FARANDOLE??????? aaaaaaahhhhh
> 
> 
> Can I sleep there in Eli's bed?
> 
> 
> Thank you for remembering my carre cube! You are amazing. Mine is red/orange/grey and about to make a comeback when the weather gets colder.
> Yes - Cordy!! - Samourais in CSGM will be amazing for you!!



*Moma*, I think you have an excellent eye for color and I have always paid attention to your photos. It is funny how we remember certain scarves from one another! Excellent to know you love your Farandole too. I am so happy to hear from both you and *PbP* on this topic. Since we are heading towards FW, I will go with the Farandole first. Good idea about using it as a bracelet too. I wear my bracelets more than necklaces, so an added bonus. Woohoo!!

I love looking at how MaiTai makes her two cws of Samourais look constantly different by what she pairs them with and how she knots them. I find that design to be quite a chameleon. I am really excited to see the cws of the CSGM and hope they are just as good as the 90's were! *Cordy*, you could think of that as your 'she warrior' shawl! 

I know what you mean about the 'bam' see a photo and you are instantly thinking of something you didn't even know you 'needed'! How many times did that happen to me on SOTD! ha! I am actually thankful the FW scarf thread has been slower. Scarves usually look 100 x's better on tPF members than they do on the website and..that..is...dangerous for me!


----------



## EmileH

katekluet said:


> scarf1 and Cordy, I seem to find a shirt I love first  then try to find a scarf after I bring it home that will go well with it...like this one, which I got today... the various blue hues are so different,
> Bunnycat, I feel for you on that opal....but the sunstone looks so nice, I have used those also. The amithyst is lovely,



This is a beautiful shirt. I love asymmetric or slightly draped necklines like this but have trouble figuring out how to tie a scarf with them. Can you demonstrate for us?



Prepster the j crew catalog is styled by that Jenna whoever. She seems to be everywhere but I forget her last name.  The mixing prints, rolling cuffs and layering are her signature. I can't pull it off


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Vitamina H said:


> Sooo funny!!! This really made me laugh! *Sheikha*, I remember your post a while back on different cosmetic procedures. Do you have any insight on microneedling? I was reading an article about this and thought it sounded fascinating.



If they know each other IRL, I was hoping to hear some dirt. But jewellery is also OK, I'm not a scarf person.

Let me check with a friend about this microneedling, will let you know if I find anything


----------



## Vitamina H

cafecreme15 said:


> These closet descriptions sound amazing! I've always dreamed of having a closet oasis, sort of like one of Marie Antoinette's boudoir sitting rooms!
> 
> Question for your ladies - when you are getting rid of old clothing on the expensive side, what do you do with it? Donate it? Sell it? If so, where do you sell it? I can't be bothered with someone returning it to me if it doesn't work for them, so eBay is out I think.



Hi *cafecreme*! I have personally done all three...ebay, donate, consign. I make my separate stacks and determine what goes where. With Ebay, I take no returns and state that in my description. I definitely have donated way more clothes than sold, but sometimes it is also really nice to have the funds going back into something you need too, especially if it is replacing a similar item that didn't work/doesn't work anymore. One thing that does scare me about consignment shops is that a few do offer a return policy. I have always worried about reselling a bag with a company that offers a return policy and then having a bag come back not quite like you originally sent in.  Acckk, it is never easy! Another thing with Ebay, you may try selling one item from a brand and find, if you mention to the buyer you have more of the same size/style, they may be interested in more of what you have. I remember many years ago, my size in jeans had changed and the buyer ended up buying every pair I had once she knew I had more available to sell. That was so nice for her and for me!


----------



## Vitamina H

Sheikha Latifa said:


> If they know each other IRL, I was hoping to hear some dirt. But jewellery is also OK, I'm not a scarf person.
> 
> Let me check with a friend about this microneedling, will let you know if I find anything



Ha!!! 
Thank you, I appreciate whatever info you can give.


----------



## Cordeliere

katekluet said:


> scarf1 and Cordy, I seem to find a shirt I love first  then try to find a scarf after I bring it home that will go well with it...like this one, which I got today... the various blue hues are so different,
> Bunnycat, I feel for you on that opal....but the sunstone looks so nice, I have used those also. The amithyst is lovely,



ooooh    I like that.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Vitamina H said:


> Ha!!!
> Thank you, I appreciate whatever info you can give.



Ok, neither of my friends have done this. It's probably the word "micro" in the name of the procedure, they are all into more radical procedures 
Where do you get your info? Have you checked this?
https://www.realself.com/microneedling/answers
You can see doctors' opinions and real life stories there. Very helpful. Especially when spring comes and you feel the urge to change something... See the photos, read the stories and decide to do it some time later. 

As for jewellery, I really like De Grisogono, especially the animal collection. Went to Harrods to buy one of those rings 


and the SA there mentioned that they are definitely overpriced. So, I changed my mind. At the moment, I want this


It can be worn together with the white diamond swan. 
Honestly, I like Boucheron's animal collection more than DeGrisogono


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a beautiful shirt. I love asymmetric or slightly draped necklines like this but have trouble figuring out how to tie a scarf with them. Can you demonstrate for us?
> 
> 
> 
> Prepster the j crew catalog is styled by that Jenna whoever. She seems to be everywhere but I forget her last name.  The mixing prints, rolling cuffs and layering are her signature. I can't pull it off



Jenna Lyons.  She is gone now, and J.Crew is getting back to basics, which they needed to do after becoming a little too quirky for that type of retailing.  What is interesting though is that Jenna pushed fashion styling to be more personal, insouciant and irreverent, (denim shirts with tulle skirts, leopard print pencil skirts paired with twin sets, chunky vintage jewelry and nerd glasses) and I can see traces of her everywhere.  She was a slightly edgier version of (the real) Kate Spade, whose style I also liked.  I am not tall enough to have all that accessorizing going on, but I liked looking at them.  They were both all about wearing clothes in a confident, off-hand personal way, rather than just being a clothes hanger for some designer's look.  They weren't overly serious but they didn't put this stuff together to be weird or ironic either.  I think they had the same influence on fashion direction and styling that Martha Stewart had (back in the day) on paint colors, decorating, and home-keeping.  The funny thing is that some of this stuff is so ubiquitous now one hardly even notices or realizes who started the trend, but I see the influence.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Jenna Lyons.  She is gone now, and J.Crew is getting back to basics, which they needed to do after becoming a little too quirky for that type of retailing.  What is interesting though is that Jenna pushed fashion styling to be more personal, insouciant and irreverent, and I can see traces of her everywhere.  She was a slightly edgier version of (the real) Kate Spade, whose style I also liked.  I am not tall enough to have all that accessorizing going on, but I liked looking at them.  They were both all about wearing clothes in a confident, off-hand personal way, rather than just being a clothes hanger for some designer's look.  I think they had the same influence on fashion direction that Martha Stewart had (back in the day) on paint colors, decorating, and home-keeping.  It is so ubiquitous now one hardly even notices.  But I see the influence.



Interesting. She's gone? She definitely raised the brand profile but the quality of their pieces went downhill and annoyed a lot of customers. Back to quality basics sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## Vitamina H

katekluet said:


> scarf1 and Cordy, I seem to find a shirt I love first  then try to find a scarf after I bring it home that will go well with it...like this one, which I got today... the various blue hues are so different,
> Bunnycat, I feel for you on that opal....but the sunstone looks so nice, I have used those also. The amithyst is lovely,



This is a beautiful blouse, *Kate*. Count me as another who loves to bring home a new shirt/dress/coat and see what works with it. That is half  the fun of scarves to me!! I don't think I have ever grown out of  my love of playing 'dress up' as a little girl!  Please do share what you pair it with. The color is stunning.


----------



## Vitamina H

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ok, neither of my friends have done this. It's probably the word "micro" in the name of the procedure, they are all into more radical procedures
> Where do you get your info? Have you checked this?
> https://www.realself.com/microneedling/answers
> You can see doctors' opinions and real life stories there. Very helpful. Especially when spring comes and you feel the urge to change something... See the photos, read the stories and decide to do it some time later.
> 
> As for jewellery, I really like De Grisogono, especially the animal collection. Went to Harrods to buy one of those rings
> View attachment 3810433
> 
> and the SA there mentioned that they are definitely overpriced. So, I changed my mind. At the moment, I want this
> View attachment 3810434
> 
> It can be worn together with the white diamond swan.
> Honestly, I like Boucheron's animal collection more than DeGrisogono



Thank you for checking with your friends!  I haven't read your link yet, but it seems to be a really popular 'not so invasive' procedure. Highly recommended by Vogue!ha!  If memory serves me right, I was reading on-line for under eye remedies and this Micro Needling procedure came up. It seems popular with celebs like Jennifer Anniston, etc. I was curious to read/learn more. I mean, she is gorgeous, but I don't think it all comes from her special water line! ha!  I think the official name is Collagen Induction Therapy. I really like that it has a natural affect and allows the skin to heal itself. A friend of mine is also interested, so maybe I will let her go first and see! it seems to tick a lot of the boxes that I would like to improvise on! Thanks again..I will go and read the link you sent.  The Boucheron black swan ring is gorgeous and fierce all in one! Wow!


----------



## Meta

I have a small collection of brooches and I enjoy wearing them as a fun statement piece. My favourite way to wear them is usually on my dress/skirt or jacket pocket instead of the usual placement by the chest. Please excuse the different sizes of the pics.


----------



## momasaurus

katekluet said:


> scarf1 and Cordy, I seem to find a shirt I love first  then try to find a scarf after I bring it home that will go well with it...like this one, which I got today... the various blue hues are so different,
> Bunnycat, I feel for you on that opal....but the sunstone looks so nice, I have used those also. The amithyst is lovely,


This is a very cool shirt. The wonderful collar would scare my scarves away, though. I hope you can show pix of what knots or drapes you will use. It's lovely!


----------



## momasaurus

Vitamina H said:


> *Moma*, I think you have an excellent eye for color and I have always paid attention to your photos. It is funny how we remember certain scarves from one another! Excellent to know you love your Farandole too. I am so happy to hear from both you and *PbP* on this topic. Since we are heading towards FW, I will go with the Farandole first. Good idea about using it as a bracelet too. I wear my bracelets more than necklaces, so an added bonus. Woohoo!!
> 
> I love looking at how MaiTai makes her two cws of Samourais look constantly different by what she pairs them with and how she knots them. I find that design to be quite a chameleon. I am really excited to see the cws of the CSGM and hope they are just as good as the 90's were! *Cordy*, you could think of that as your 'she warrior' shawl!
> 
> I know what you mean about the 'bam' see a photo and you are instantly thinking of something you didn't even know you 'needed'! How many times did that happen to me on SOTD! ha! I am actually thankful the FW scarf thread has been slower. Scarves usually look 100 x's better on tPF members than they do on the website and..that..is...dangerous for me!


Awesome! Can't wait to see your farandole. I think you will love it.
Also something is "out for delivery" that I hope to share with you all later!!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> I have a small collection of brooches and I enjoy wearing them as a fun statement piece. My favourite way to wear them is usually on my dress/skirt or jacket pocket instead of the usual placement by the chest. Please excuse the different sizes of the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3810468
> 
> View attachment 3810487
> 
> View attachment 3810469
> 
> View attachment 3810488
> 
> View attachment 3810492



This is some of the best brooch styling I've ever seen! Also your style is impeccable. I'm swooning over the last look [emoji7]


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Jenna Lyons.  She is gone now, and J.Crew is getting back to basics, which they needed to do after becoming a little too quirky for that type of retailing.  What is interesting though is that Jenna pushed fashion styling to be more personal, insouciant and irreverent, (denim shirts with tulle skirts, leopard print pencil skirts paired with twin sets, chunky vintage jewelry and nerd glasses) and I can see traces of her everywhere.  She was a slightly edgier version of (the real) Kate Spade, whose style I also liked.  I am not tall enough to have all that accessorizing going on, but I liked looking at them.  They were both all about wearing clothes in a confident, off-hand personal way, rather than just being a clothes hanger for some designer's look.  They weren't overly serious but they didn't put this stuff together to be weird or ironic either.  I think they had the same influence on fashion direction and styling that Martha Stewart had (back in the day) on paint colors, decorating, and home-keeping.  The funny thing is that some of this stuff is so ubiquitous now one hardly even notices or realizes who started the trend, but I see the influence.


This sounds awesome. Irreverent is my middle name. I stopped getting the JCrew catalog a million years ago. But I just found some Jenna Lyons accounts on Insta and hope to get inspiration. Thanks!!


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ok, neither of my friends have done this. It's probably the word "micro" in the name of the procedure, they are all into more radical procedures
> Where do you get your info? Have you checked this?
> https://www.realself.com/microneedling/answers
> You can see doctors' opinions and real life stories there. Very helpful. Especially when spring comes and you feel the urge to change something... See the photos, read the stories and decide to do it some time later.
> 
> As for jewellery, I really like De Grisogono, especially the animal collection. Went to Harrods to buy one of those rings
> View attachment 3810433
> 
> and t*he SA there mentioned that they are definitely overpriced. *So, I changed my mind. At the moment, I want this
> View attachment 3810434
> 
> It can be worn together with the white diamond swan.
> Honestly, I like Boucheron's animal collection more than DeGrisogono



That's a very strange SA! 

BTW, in this case I think you're totally right, I don't like crazymals at all, they're totally hideous but the Boucheron swan is quite lovely. BTW, it was dG that famously set the trend for black and white diamonds worn together that many others then copied.


----------



## momasaurus

weN84 said:


> I have a small collection of brooches and I enjoy wearing them as a fun statement piece. My favourite way to wear them is usually on my dress/skirt or jacket pocket instead of the usual placement by the chest. Please excuse the different sizes of the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3810468
> 
> View attachment 3810487
> 
> View attachment 3810469
> 
> View attachment 3810488
> 
> View attachment 3810492


Wow. You are really skilled at this! Love these pix.


----------



## bunnycat

weN84 said:


> I have a small collection of brooches and I enjoy wearing them as a fun statement piece. My favourite way to wear them is usually on my dress/skirt or jacket pocket instead of the usual placement by the chest. Please excuse the different sizes of the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3810468
> 
> View attachment 3810487
> 
> View attachment 3810469
> 
> View attachment 3810488
> 
> View attachment 3810492



perfect!


----------



## Cookiefiend

weN84 said:


> I have a small collection of brooches and I enjoy wearing them as a fun statement piece. My favourite way to wear them is usually on my dress/skirt or jacket pocket instead of the usual placement by the chest. Please excuse the different sizes of the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3810468
> 
> View attachment 3810487
> 
> View attachment 3810469
> 
> View attachment 3810488
> 
> View attachment 3810492



Very pretty! I love that first look!


----------



## Joannadyne

weN84 said:


> I have a small collection of brooches and I enjoy wearing them as a fun statement piece. My favourite way to wear them is usually on my dress/skirt or jacket pocket instead of the usual placement by the chest. Please excuse the different sizes of the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3810468
> 
> View attachment 3810487
> 
> View attachment 3810469
> 
> View attachment 3810488
> 
> View attachment 3810492



I love where you've placed the broach with each outfit - it's fresh, unexpected and fun! You've got great style!


----------



## Cookiefiend

bunnycat said:


> Thank you scarf1 and Cookiefiend!
> 
> Cookiefiend- She was a sweet girl. She was about 19 but I had her for 17 years.  A long time. She had a long and carefree life compared to the trash can I rescued her from.
> 
> Yes- that closet was something. Hubby's closet was just the dark paint all over. I repainted his for him in pale neutrals (more manly that way).   But that's not even the worst of it all. The entire house was painted DARK (DARK DARK CHARCOAL) grey inside...and out. All over. It had black kitchen sink. Black faucet. Dark grey floors. Black laundry room . Black garage.....They painted the rock facade dark grey. I am still, 3 years in, trying to undo all that. Some dark is good. ALLLLLL dark though......eeeeeeee! We only had 2 areas of town we were able to look because of hubby's job and it was the only house we bid on in 6 months of house bidding wars where we were the only bid....lol....and they kept putting us off hoping for another bid....hahahaha....um...hello???? Did you know everything is painted just about black????
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, among the jewelry lovers groups I hang out on, I see a lot of old Art Deco brooches being converted to pendants and bangle bracelets. Brooches can surely be fun though! If I worked in a office I'd probably have a little collection.
> 
> I also love colored stones....I recently started playing again with them and trying to relearn how to set them. (I acquired a jewelers certification years and years ago, but ended up as a lampwork artist when choices had to be made in terms of economic stability) So I recently did this pretty pink amethyst cut by Jeff Davies (out of Thailand) and put it in a temporary silver setting until I can relearn how to prong set in gold again to put it in its final setting. It's such a pretty stone! He does nice work!
> 
> View attachment 3810124
> 
> 
> Sadly, one thing I have learned from the re-exploration of colored stones (the ammy is 4.5cts, e-ring is most definitely not 4.5cts- shave off nearly 3 cts!) is that I don't like having stones on that are larger than my e-ring. DSS (Diamond Shrinkage Syndrome) set in almost immediately when I finished this and compared (don't do that!!!). And ultimately for me, not even colored stones can beat the allure of an old cut diamond or a Super Ideal cut diamond so I'm glad I figured that out before I spent too much chasing colored stones again.
> 
> So, deciding to keep my stone sizes down I next tried setting an old Ethiopian opal I have had sitting for literally 15 years in my stone stash in to a stacker ring. Here were my results....
> 
> Setting turned out fine. It's yellow gold....
> 
> View attachment 3810135
> 
> 
> the poor opal however....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810134
> 
> 
> Now a little Oregon Sunstone resides in it....
> 
> View attachment 3810137
> 
> 
> That's my latest colored stone adventure though in my quest to locate a new stone that would fit the setting (since I had already made it) I now have a trio of neon apatite cabs to set and added 3 more opals to my stash....



Oooo - that amethyst!


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> I have a small collection of brooches and I enjoy wearing them as a fun statement piece. My favourite way to wear them is usually on my dress/skirt or jacket pocket instead of the usual placement by the chest. Please excuse the different sizes of the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3810468
> 
> View attachment 3810487
> 
> View attachment 3810469
> 
> View attachment 3810488
> 
> View attachment 3810492



You wear these so well. Thanks for the styling ideas.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> That's a very strange SA!
> 
> BTW, in this case I think you're totally right, I don't like crazymals at all, they're totally hideous but the Boucheron swan is quite lovely. BTW, it was dG that famously set the trend for black and white diamonds worn together that many others then copied.



I already bought Instrumentino with diamonds from him so he was doing OK in terms of commission. Perhaps, that's why he was honest and I was grateful to him. 
Do you think they are hideous? I still want them when I'm in a crazy mood. Then I think - this is a little bit expensive for "my crazy accessory"...
I love Boucheron animals.



I once received a Bulgary brochure with a booklet of stickers saying "love this" or "this would make me excited". I used all the stickers on the brochure and left it in my husband's bathroom. A year later, I had most of those items. 

I wish Boucheron did something like this. A very clever marketing move. Sometimes husbands need directions


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I already bought Instrumentino with diamonds from him so he was doing OK in terms of commission. Perhaps, that's why he was honest and I was grateful to him.
> Do you think they are hideous? I still want them when I'm in a crazy mood. Then I think - this is a little bit expensive for "my crazy accessory"...
> I love Boucheron animals.
> View attachment 3810576
> 
> 
> I once received a Bulgary brochure with a booklet of stickers saying "love this" or "this would make me excited". I used all the stickers on the brochure and left it in my husband's bathroom. A year later, I had most of those items.
> 
> I wish Boucheron did something like this. A very clever marketing move. Sometimes husbands need directions



Much more realistic, elegant  and lovely, they will always look appropriate.   Crazymals are either going to become a cult thing or date. But you should buy what you love, I have black gold dG pieces that won't be to most people's taste but I find them beautiful. 

Love both Bvlgari, especially Serpenti and Boucheron, quite comparable IMO.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Interesting. She's gone? She definitely raised the brand profile but the quality of their pieces went downhill and annoyed a lot of customers. Back to quality basics sounds like a good plan to me.



I think in many ways J. Crew was playing too small for her vision and style.  She needs to head up a European design label so she can find customers willing to pay more and really let loose.  Unfortunately, the average J. Crew customer just wasn't willing to spend $800 on a silk taffeta ball skirt.  Which was too bad, because I really think they tried to bring a designer sensibility to mass market retail.  Americans are so addicted to cheap clothes and cheap food, but we hate it when companies then deliver the very thing we've demanded.  Lol!  Plus, companies get greedier too I suppose.  Increasing the margin by decreasing the quality.  Such craziness. Look at what happened to Talbots and Ann Taylor.  And Kate Spade after Kate left.  The list is almost endless.



Sheikha Latifa said:


> I already bought Instrumentino with diamonds from him so he was doing OK in terms of commission. Perhaps, that's why he was honest and I was grateful to him.
> Do you think they are hideous? I still want them when I'm in a crazy mood. Then I think - this is a little bit expensive for "my crazy accessory"...
> I love Boucheron animals.
> View attachment 3810576
> 
> 
> I once received a Bulgary brochure with a booklet of stickers saying "love this" or "this would make me excited". I used all the stickers on the brochure and left it in my husband's bathroom. A year later, I had most of those items.
> 
> I wish Boucheron did something like this. A very clever marketing move. Sometimes husbands need directions



That was brilliant.  DH hates it when I give him a list.  But I think he'd be receptive to stickers.


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> Jenna Lyons.  What is interesting though is that Jenna pushed fashion styling to be more personal, insouciant and irreverent, (denim shirts with tulle skirts, leopard print pencil skirts paired with twin sets, chunky vintage jewelry and nerd glasses) and I can see traces of her everywhere.  She was a slightly edgier version of (the real) Kate Spade, whose style I also liked.  I am not tall enough to have all that accessorizing going on, but I liked looking at them.  They were both all about wearing clothes in a confident, off-hand personal way, rather than just being a clothes hanger for some designer's look.  They weren't overly serious but they didn't put this stuff together to be weird or ironic either.  I think they had the same influence on fashion direction and styling that Martha Stewart had (back in the day) on paint colors, decorating, and home-keeping.  The funny thing is that some of this stuff is so ubiquitous now one hardly even notices or realizes who started the trend, but I see the influence.


I very much like this style too… but I cannot get into wearing torn jeans. 
I just can't do it. 
< looking for my black socks to wear with my sandals, getting ready to yell 'Get off my lawn!' >


----------



## prepster

Cookiefiend said:


> I very much like this style too… but I cannot get into wearing torn jeans.
> I just can't do it.
> < looking for my black socks to wear with my sandals, getting ready to yell 'Get off my lawn!' >


----------



## prepster

I was thinking about 2011-ish when Jenna wore the beige cashmere sweater with the feather skirt to the Met Gala, and 5 minutes later every designer was doing feathers and cashmere or feathers and button-up shirts--Dries Van Noten, Versace etc.  (Although to be fair, I think Yves St. Laurent did it first in the 1970's.)  But Jenna was the first one to just toss it on with a sweater.


----------



## prepster

Vitamina H said:


> Thank you for checking with your friends!  I haven't read your link yet, but it seems to be a really popular 'not so invasive' procedure. Highly recommended by Vogue!ha!  If memory serves me right, I was reading on-line for under eye remedies and this Micro Needling procedure came up. It seems popular with celebs like Jennifer Anniston, etc. I was curious to read/learn more. I mean, she is gorgeous, but I don't think it all comes from her special water line! ha!  I think the official name is Collagen Induction Therapy. I really like that it has a natural affect and allows the skin to heal itself. A friend of mine is also interested, so maybe I will let her go first and see! it seems to tick a lot of the boxes that I would like to improvise on! Thanks again..I will go and read the link you sent.  The Boucheron black swan ring is gorgeous and fierce all in one! Wow!



One of the best things I've found for my skin is Renova.  I should say, actually using Renova _on_ my face as opposed to getting it and then letting it sit in my drawer.  For some reason it's quite a bit less effective in my drawer than it is on my face.


----------



## scarf1

prepster said:


> One of the best things I've found for my skin is Renova.  I should say, actually using Renova _on_ my face as opposed to getting it and then letting it sit in my drawer.  For some reason it's quite a bit less effective in my drawer than it is on my face.


----------



## Vitamina H

prepster said:


> One of the best things I've found for my skin is Renova.  I should say, actually using Renova _on_ my face as opposed to getting it and then letting it sit in my drawer.  For some reason it's quite a bit less effective in my drawer than it is on my face.


Thank you kindly for this tip, Prepster! I appreciate it and will read up on it! Uhh, I am so with you on buying things and not using them. I have recently found a product I love and actually used up the whole bottle. An almost rarity for me! I love hearing what works for others before trying/buying/using.


----------



## scarf1

@Pocketbook Pup - per your request. Some scarf picks to go with new oatmeal colored merino pullover.
These 4 pairings were my favorites. Hmm they all have blue in the scarves...
We are twins on the first scarf. 
Chacun fait son nid, au coeur de la vie(2014), parures du samourais,pavement.
Oh yeah, that was a pice of fluff/lint on the sweater, didn't notice until after I took the pix.


----------



## Vitamina H

weN84 said:


> I have a small collection of brooches and I enjoy wearing them as a fun statement piece. My favourite way to wear them is usually on my dress/skirt or jacket pocket instead of the usual placement by the chest. Please excuse the different sizes of the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3810468
> 
> View attachment 3810487
> 
> View attachment 3810469
> 
> View attachment 3810488
> 
> View attachment 3810492



Wen, you look absolutely fantastic!! Really love each look and now have added your Chanel brooch to my list of 'needs'! I love the smaller size of yours. Thanks for all the wonderful photos!


----------



## scarf1

weN84 said:


> I have a small collection of brooches and I enjoy wearing them as a fun statement piece. My favourite way to wear them is usually on my dress/skirt or jacket pocket instead of the usual placement by the chest. Please excuse the different sizes of the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3810468
> 
> View attachment 3810487
> 
> View attachment 3810469
> 
> View attachment 3810488
> 
> View attachment 3810492


Love your styling! Will have to think about these options!


----------



## eagle1002us

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ok, neither of my friends have done this. It's probably the word "micro" in the name of the procedure, they are all into more radical procedures
> Where do you get your info? Have you checked this?
> https://www.realself.com/microneedling/answers
> You can see doctors' opinions and real life stories there. Very helpful. Especially when spring comes and you feel the urge to change something... See the photos, read the stories and decide to do it some time later.
> 
> As for jewellery, I really like De Grisogono, especially the animal collection. Went to Harrods to buy one of those rings
> View attachment 3810433
> 
> and the SA there mentioned that they are definitely overpriced. So, I changed my mind. At the moment, I want this
> View attachment 3810434
> 
> It can be worn together with the white diamond swan.
> Honestly, I like Boucheron's animal collection more than DeGrisogono


I looked at the DeGrisogono animal collection on-line since papertiger mentioned that brand.  There was a hippo wearing sunglasses (I'm pretty sure it was a hippo) and that was marvelous.  Got to check out Boucheron's collection . . .


----------



## Vitamina H

momasaurus said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to see your farandole. I think you will love it.
> Also something is "out for delivery" that I hope to share with you all later!!!!


_Yaayy!!! _I am so excited for you! I can't wait to see your newest creation, Moma! (clapping wildly!)


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Much more realistic, elegant  and lovely, they will always look appropriate.   Crazymals are either going to become a cult thing or date. But you should buy what you love, I have black gold dG pieces that won't be to most people's taste but I find them beautiful.
> 
> Love both Bvlgari, especially Serpenti and Boucheron, quite comparable IMO.


I've tried to copy the pix of the Crazymals hippo with sunglasses.  It's wild, I love it.  I cannot copy the pix.  I bet the price is over $10K, maybe well over $10K.  Would that be right?  (There goes my Starbucks money .  I don't think I'll be owning this hippo but it's such a great piece.


----------



## Vitamina H

scarf1 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup - per your request. Some scarf picks to go with new oatmeal colored merino pullover.
> These 4 pairings were my favorites. Hmm they all have blue in the scarves...
> We are twins on the first scarf.
> Chacun fait son nid, au coeur de la vie(2014), parures du samourais,pavement.
> Oh yeah, that was a pice of fluff/lint on the sweater, didn't notice until after I took the pix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810783
> View attachment 3810784
> View attachment 3810785
> View attachment 3810786



Dear Scarf, I love each look you have created with your oatmeal colored sweater. Perfection!!! Your Chacun fait son nid is making me think - I need, I want! Gosh, that is such a pretty cw! Isn't it amazing how one pullover, blouse, etc. can really make a difference from scarf to scarf. I have kept myself at bay by not participating on tPF, but seeing your photos reminds me how dangerous and enabling it can be!! Maybe we could make a  movie called _Scarfnado_...yes, that beautiful scarf is coming for YOU! Ha!


----------



## EmileH

I agree. Absolute perfection. Thank you scarf1 for sharing your photos. I'm trying to decide which is my favorite. [emoji848]


----------



## eagle1002us

weN84 said:


> I have a small collection of brooches and I enjoy wearing them as a fun statement piece. My favourite way to wear them is usually on my dress/skirt or jacket pocket instead of the usual placement by the chest. Please excuse the different sizes of the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3810468
> 
> View attachment 3810487
> 
> View attachment 3810469
> 
> View attachment 3810488
> 
> View attachment 3810492


The Duchess of Windsor wore brooches at her waist -- well, one that I know of and have seen a picture of, a Mexican coin converted to a brooch.   
Wen, the way you wear your Chanel brooches is really cool!  (the Duchess would approve).


----------



## eagle1002us

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I already bought Instrumentino with diamonds from him so he was doing OK in terms of commission. Perhaps, that's why he was honest and I was grateful to him.
> Do you think they are hideous? I still want them when I'm in a crazy mood. Then I think - this is a little bit expensive for "my crazy accessory"...
> I love Boucheron animals.
> View attachment 3810576
> 
> 
> I once received a Bulgary brochure with a booklet of stickers saying "love this" or "this would make me excited". I used all the stickers on the brochure and left it in my husband's bathroom. A year later, I had most of those items.
> 
> I wish Boucheron did something like this. A very clever marketing move. Sometimes husbands need directions


Wow.  Your husband is very sensitive to your clues.  He must have an artistic bent or appreciation that he does that.  
I looked at Boucheron animals. They are elegant.   But that de Grisogono hippo -- that might not actually be a hippo -- is really cool with swimming goggles and eyes like he's stoned.   How crazy is that?
I'm really excited today -- no, actually I'm a nervous wreck -- for several reasons, primarily lack of information from various sources about various things.  To try to think pleasant thoughts, I called the DeGrisogono boutique and supposedly they are supposed to get back to me w/the price and name (which ensures it's a genuine hippo and not a fraud-hippo  ).   I am glad someone said they are overpriced b/c I'm prepared for that.  I'm not anticipating getting it but I like thinking about it as a distraction from all this other stuff that's going on.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I've tried to copy the pix of the Crazymals hippo with sunglasses.  It's wild, I love it.  I cannot copy the pix.  I bet the price is over $10K, maybe well over $10K.  Would that be right?  (There goes my Starbucks money .  I don't think I'll be owning this hippo but it's such a great piece.



I'm not sure I know the hippo but there's a tsavorite, pink opal and black diamond snake with swirly eyes and I'm pretty sure he's over $10K (I can find out for you). You'll have to forgive me but I'm not very into cartoons either so maybe I don't see it. A  vintage Roberto Coin Nemo ring or this enamel/yg/ruby Webb tiger https://www.invaluable.com/buy-now/david-webb-tiger-ring-18k-black-enamel-ruby-eyes-27d4d18ac8 is as cartoony as I'd get. Now that piece I would wear a and wear. 

From dG, wouldn't you rather have one of their Mascote? Still chunky but still so graceful. I'm lusting after some Mistero, to me they have flow, balance and contemporary edge.


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup - per your request. Some scarf picks to go with new oatmeal colored merino pullover.
> These 4 pairings were my favorites. Hmm they all have blue in the scarves...
> We are twins on the first scarf.
> Chacun fait son nid, au coeur de la vie(2014), parures du samourais,pavement.
> Oh yeah, that was a pice of fluff/lint on the sweater, didn't notice until after I took the pix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810783
> View attachment 3810784
> View attachment 3810785
> View attachment 3810786


I love the third pix.  The scarf is perfect with your oatmeal sweater.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Wow.  Your husband is very sensitive to your clues.  He must have an artistic bent or appreciation that he does that.
> I looked at Boucheron animals. They are elegant.   But that de Grisogono hippo -- that might not actually be a hippo -- is really cool with swimming goggles and eyes like he's stoned.   How crazy is that?
> I'm really excited today -- no, actually I'm a nervous wreck -- for several reasons, primarily lack of information from various sources about various things.  To try to think pleasant thoughts, I called the DeGrisogono boutique and supposedly they are supposed to get back to me w/the price and name (which ensures it's a genuine hippo and not a fraud-hippo  ).   I am glad someone said they are overpriced b/c I'm prepared for that.  I'm not anticipating getting it but I like thinking about it as a distraction from all this other stuff that's going on.



Good, you're on to it. Let us know, it's good to have an idea.


----------



## eagle1002us

weN84 said:


> I have a small collection of brooches and I enjoy wearing them as a fun statement piece. My favourite way to wear them is usually on my dress/skirt or jacket pocket instead of the usual placement by the chest. Please excuse the different sizes of the pics.
> 
> View attachment 3810468
> 
> View attachment 3810487
> 
> View attachment 3810469
> 
> View attachment 3810488
> 
> View attachment 3810492


Wen, you really wear brooches with style and elegance!   All these pix are very impressive.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> I think in many ways J. Crew was playing too small for her vision and style.  She needs to head up a European design label so she can find customers willing to pay more and really let loose.  Unfortunately, the average J. Crew customer just wasn't willing to spend $800 on a silk taffeta ball skirt.  Which was too bad, because I really think they tried to bring a designer sensibility to mass market retail.  Americans are so addicted to cheap clothes and cheap food, but we hate it when companies then deliver the very thing we've demanded.  Lol!  Plus, companies get greedier too I suppose.  Increasing the margin by decreasing the quality.  Such craziness. Look at what happened to Talbots and Ann Taylor.  And Kate Spade after Kate left.  The list is almost endless.
> 
> 
> 
> That was brilliant.  DH hates it when I give him a list.  But I think he'd be receptive to stickers.


I bought a few J Crew jackets this spring that were Chanel type knockoffs that were chic and cute and good for travel or knock around pieces when something uber expensive is not needed.    I think they were the last things she did.  The amazing thing for me was that they were a perfect fit.  The only issue I had with two of them was fugly the buttons, which I changed and that was not as easy as it sounds.  Each button had a small button on the lining side of the jacket for strength.  Considering that with the discounts applied, each jacket cost me roughly $110, the workmanship was incredible.  I found it ironic that I had to re-sew the top button on my Chanel Robot jacket before wearing it  and the J Crew buttons were put on so well that it was like engaging in a battle to remove them!


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup - per your request. Some scarf picks to go with new oatmeal colored merino pullover.
> These 4 pairings were my favorites. Hmm they all have blue in the scarves...
> We are twins on the first scarf.
> Chacun fait son nid, au coeur de la vie(2014), parures du samourais,pavement.
> Oh yeah, that was a pice of fluff/lint on the sweater, didn't notice until after I took the pix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810783
> View attachment 3810784
> View attachment 3810785
> View attachment 3810786



These are all so beautiful, the oatmeal just makes the blue sing.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> I was thinking about 2011-ish when Jenna wore the beige cashmere sweater with the feather skirt to the Met Gala, and 5 minutes later every designer was doing feathers and cashmere or feathers and button-up shirts--Dries Van Noten, Versace etc.  (Although to be fair, I think Yves St. Laurent did it first in the 1970's.)  But Jenna was the first one to just toss it on with a sweater.
> 
> View attachment 3810734


I am not a fan of feathers, but I love the idea of this and how she put these two things together.  I always wanted to try a twinset with a fancy ball gown type skirt.  Only problem is #1, I don't have the skirt and #2 I have no place to wear it even if I had it!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> I'm not sure I know the hippo but there's a tsavorite, pink opal and black diamond snake with swirly eyes and I'm pretty sure he's over $10K (I can find out for you). You'll have to forgive me but I'm not very into cartoons either so maybe I don't see it. A  vintage Roberto Coin Nemo ring or this enamel/yg/ruby Webb tiger https://www.invaluable.com/buy-now/david-webb-tiger-ring-18k-black-enamel-ruby-eyes-27d4d18ac8 is as cartoony as I'd get. Now that piece I would wear a and wear.
> 
> From dG, wouldn't you rather have one of their Mascote? Still chunky but still so graceful. I'm lusting after some Mistero, to me they have flow, balance and contemporary edge.


Papertiger,  the best I could do for a link to the hippo: https://degrisogono.com/collection/crazymals
The hippo is item no.  52542-00.   
I also like the Dior mitzah ring, it's just a paw but what a paw!  I don't know how much that is, either.  
Papertiger, I used to own a David Webb panther or big cat ring from an estate sale and the cat was chunky and had presence but also looked like it was sucking on a lemon, and had rather worried eyes.  Over time the latter features bothered me.   One has to get the_ right _Webb ring.  I'm glad you found one that you like.  It's really well done.   I will look up the other things you mentioned.  
.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Wow.  Your husband is very sensitive to your clues.  He must have an artistic bent or appreciation that he does that.
> I looked at Boucheron animals. They are elegant.   But that de Grisogono hippo -- that might not actually be a hippo -- is really cool with swimming goggles and eyes like he's stoned.   How crazy is that?
> I'm really excited today -- no, actually I'm a nervous wreck -- for several reasons, primarily lack of information from various sources about various things.  To try to think pleasant thoughts, I called the DeGrisogono boutique and supposedly they are supposed to get back to me w/the price and name (which ensures it's a genuine hippo and not a fraud-hippo  ).   I am glad someone said they are overpriced b/c I'm prepared for that.  I'm not anticipating getting it but I like thinking about it as a distraction from all this other stuff that's going on.


The hippo seems to have a forked tongue.  That's odd.  Maybe it is a snake.   I thought snakes had kind of arrow shaped heads (with rounded corners).


----------



## eagle1002us

Maybe it's a snake-ippo.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Papertiger,  the best I could do for a link to the hippo: https://degrisogono.com/collection/crazymals
> The hippo is item no.  52542-00.
> I also like the Dior mitzah ring, it's just a paw but what a paw!  I don't know how much that is, either.
> Papertiger, I used to own a David Webb panther or big cat ring from an estate sale and the cat was chunky and had presence but also looked like it was sucking on a lemon, and had rather worried eyes.  Over time the latter features bothered me.   One has to get the_ right _Webb ring.  I'm glad you found one that you like.  It's really well done.   I will look up the other things you mentioned.
> 
> 
> .



LOL, the hippo is supposed to be a snake. I love snakes but he's _too_ cute, I prefer more adult 'sexy' snakes 

Love Victoire de Castellane! Now I do happen have a book about her Dior jewellery from about 10 years ago, somewhere. Her stuff really pushes the boundaries.  

Sorry to hear about your Webb, sounds gorgeous to me - apart from the worried eyes and sucking on a lemon, you made me


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Maybe it's a snake-ippo.



That makes sense, the tiger ring I like from Gucci has a fish's tail ha ha


----------



## scarf1

Vitamina H said:


> Dear Scarf, I love each look you have created with your oatmeal colored sweater. Perfection!!! Your Chacun fait son nid is making me think - I need, I want! Gosh, that is such a pretty cw! Isn't it amazing how one pullover, blouse, etc. can really make a difference from scarf to scarf. I have kept myself at bay by not participating on tPF, but seeing your photos reminds me how dangerous and enabling it can be!! Maybe we could make a  movie called _Scarfnado_...yes, that beautiful scarf is coming for YOU! Ha!


Haha! Yes, it is really useful. It also goes well with navy and gray.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> LOL, the hippo is supposed to be a snake. I love snakes but he's _too_ cute, I prefer more adult 'sexy' snakes
> 
> Love Victoire de Castellane! Now I do happen have a book about her Dior jewellery from about 10 years ago, somewhere. Her stuff really pushes the boundaries.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Webb, sounds gorgeous to me - apart from the worried eyes and sucking on a lemon, you made me


Is it Victoire's enameled jeweled flower rings you like?  I haven't kept up with her line.  But I did try on one or two at Harrods. I recognized the stones they were set with and was nicely treated even tho I was a tourist.
The fact that my dear hippo may be a snake is probably why DeGriscogono hasn't emailed me with the price.  If you can find out what price the snake is, let me know.


----------



## Genie27

I'm still kicking myself for not buying one of these when I saw them...
http://saraelman.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Dior-Jewelry-Design-by-Victoire-de-Castellane31.jpg


----------



## katekluet

Au bout du monde is a perfect match! But wear blouse with our without a scarf? Blouse is longer and slimmer that it looks in this quick shot


----------



## MSO13

gracekelly said:


> I am not a fan of feathers, but I love the idea of this and how she put these two things together.  I always wanted to try a twinset with a fancy ball gown type skirt.  Only problem is #1, I don't have the skirt and #2 I have no place to wear it even if I had it!



I considered this style for a black tie event I had over the summer, I actually ended up wearing a women's tuxedo but I found a lot of skirt options at all price points. I was going for that Carolina Herrera skirt with men's white shirt kind of thing but a little edgier.  This look has a long history going back a lot farther than Jenna.  A 3/4 sleeve twinset with a statement necklace and a full silk skirt with a slightly shorter hem in the front with great shoes would be a fabulous look. Even better if it has pockets!

I highly recommend a tuxedo if anyone has a black tie event though, I was absolutely the most comfortable woman at the wedding. I wore a bib crystal necklace under a floppy Saint Laurent bow tie, a white silk shirt and Chanel pointy flats! And carried my K25 with no shoulder strap. I looked cool if I do say so myself


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not buying one of these when I saw them...
> http://saraelman.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Dior-Jewelry-Design-by-Victoire-de-Castellane31.jpg


Genie, those are beautiful. You may like the Gucci costume jewelry that's out now. Similarly whimsical. Really fun stuff. 
I love the jewelry chat everyone. I am learning a lot from all of you.  I was very fortunate to inherit a pair of gorgeous David Webb earrings from my amazing MIL but they are not his animal themed work. They are very sentimental and I love them although I don't wear them that much.  They are very heavy.
 I adore snake pieces, @eagle1002us , I would love to see a hippasnake!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> I'm not sure I know the hippo but there's a tsavorite, pink opal and black diamond snake with swirly eyes and I'm pretty sure he's over $10K (I can find out for you). You'll have to forgive me but I'm not very into cartoons either so maybe I don't see it. A  vintage Roberto Coin Nemo ring or this enamel/yg/ruby Webb tiger https://www.invaluable.com/buy-now/david-webb-tiger-ring-18k-black-enamel-ruby-eyes-27d4d18ac8 is as cartoony as I'd get. Now that piece I would wear a and wear.
> 
> From dG, wouldn't you rather have one of their Mascote? Still chunky but still so graceful. I'm lusting after some Mistero, to me they have flow, balance and contemporary edge.


Francesa Amfitheatrof, the designer of Tiffany's H line, departed Tiffany's after 3.5 years.  She has been replaced by Reed Krakoff, former Coach head.   I guess that means the T line was not a hit.  I always mentally substituted a bar in the middle of the T cuff to make it an H.   
I see so many young women with the "return to Tiffany" tags around their neck.   I think Elsa Perritti and Angela Cummings (who did some nice silver jewelry, floral necklaces, etc., that NM carried for a while) were more imaginative.   I don't know who designed their Atlas line but that looked fine to me.  What do you think of that T line?
Papertiger, the more I look at the so-called "hippo" who is really a snake, the more I get puzzled by the giant pink nostrils (I assume that's what they are). Nostrils are prominent in hippos, not in snakes. But I suppose snakes are more desirable than hippos for jewelry -- they are a classic motif.  When I talked w/the local DeG boutique, I asked the SA if the ring was a hippo.  She immediately said Yes!   
Well, this experience puts a new wrinkle on the "wolf in sheep's clothing" expression. 

So, if it's convenient to find out the price, I would appreciate it, but if not, forget about it.


----------



## dharma

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3811033
> View attachment 3811032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au bout du monde is a perfect match! But wear blouse with our without a scarf? Blouse is longer and slimmer that it looks in this quick shot


I love this scarf pattern and your new blouse. I would prefer this blouse scarf-less though. It's gorgeous and a shame to cover up the lovely drape and architectural feel. How about a smaller scale scarf like a twilly or gavriche on the inside of the collar peeking out?


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not buying one of these when I saw them...
> http://saraelman.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Dior-Jewelry-Design-by-Victoire-de-Castellane31.jpg


I haven't seen her pieces in magazines for a while.  I'm surprised at how pretty they look, Genie.


----------



## gracekelly

MSO13 said:


> I considered this style for a black tie event I had over the summer, I actually ended up wearing a women's tuxedo but I found a lot of skirt options at all price points. I was going for that Carolina Herrera skirt with men's white shirt kind of thing but a little edgier.  This look has a long history going back a lot farther than Jenna.  A 3/4 sleeve twinset with a statement necklace and a full silk skirt with a slightly shorter hem in the front with great shoes would be a fabulous look. Even better if it has pockets!
> 
> I highly recommend a tuxedo if anyone has a black tie event though, I was absolutely the most comfortable woman at the wedding. I wore a bib crystal necklace under a floppy Saint Laurent bow tie, a white silk shirt and Chanel pointy flats! And carried my K25 with no shoulder strap. I looked cool if I do say so myself
> 
> View attachment 3811056


I have had an Armani tuxedo for years and I have worn it many times with the matching pant or more recently the jacket with a Chanel wool crepe pant.  It is such an easy look!  You can have so much fun with accessories! The last time I did my "biker" look lol!  For a necklace i twisted pearls around  a silver heavy chain and attached a diamond enhancer to the chain.  I added a black heel that  had gold studs and lizard and a vintage Paloma Picasso black suede and gold leather book bag.I think this is one of my best all time outfits!


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Genie, those are beautiful. You may like the Gucci costume jewelry that's out now. Similarly whimsical. Really fun stuff.
> I love the jewelry chat everyone. I am learning a lot from all of you.  I was very fortunate to inherit a pair of gorgeous David Webb earrings from my amazing MIL but they are not his animal themed work. They are very sentimental and I love them although I don't wear them that much.  They are very heavy.
> I adore snake pieces, @eagle1002us , I would love to see a hippasnake!


I've tried several times copying the de Grisogono "snake" but have been unsuccessful.  If you google dG and get their parent site, the "Collections" tab gets you to the "Crazymals" option.  If it's green, looks stoned, has huge nostrils (too much 'blow' maybe?) and has shades, that's my hippasnake.  Does it look like a snake to you, dharma?


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I am not a fan of feathers, but I love the idea of this and how she put these two things together.  I always wanted to try a twinset with a fancy ball gown type skirt.  Only problem is #1, I don't have the skirt and #2 I have no place to wear it even if I had it!


I love these two paired, they look amazing!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I have had an Armani tuxedo for years and I have worn it many times with the matching pant or more recently the jacket with a Chanel wool crepe pant.  It is such an easy look!  You can have so much fun with accessories! The last time I did my "biker" look lol!  For a necklace i twisted pearls around  a silver heavy chain and attached a diamond enhancer to the chain.  I added a black heel that  had gold studs and lizard and a vintage Paloma Picasso black suede and gold leather book bag.I think this is one of my best all time outfits!


Sounds like it was!


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> I haven't seen her pieces in magazines for a while.  I'm surprised at how pretty they look, Genie.


The one I wanted was this one. It was a perfect fit, at Heathrow Terminal, alas I was too poor at the time, to splurge on a cocktail ring.
I should've - it's one of those forever pieces.


----------



## dharma

O
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hmmm it's called Croonersnake so I guess snake. I prefer my snakes a little more threatening


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> I've tried several times copying the de Grisogono "snake" but have been unsuccessful.  If you google dG and get their parent site, the "Collections" tab gets you to the "Crazymals" option.  If it's green, looks stoned, has huge nostrils (too much 'blow' maybe?) and has shades, that's my hippasnake.  Does it look like a snake to you, dharma?


Eagle, if you are on a smart phone you can take a screen shot if "copy" does not work. If  an iPhone, just press the round button and the power button simultaneously for a second. I don't know how the other phones work, sorry.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

eagle1002us said:


> Francesa Amfitheatrof, the designer of Tiffany's H line, departed Tiffany's after 3.5 years.  She has been replaced by Reed Krakoff, former Coach head.   I guess that means the T line was not a hit.  I always mentally substituted a bar in the middle of the T cuff to make it an H.
> I see so many young women with the "return to Tiffany" tags around their neck.   I think Elsa Perritti and Angela Cummings (who did some nice silver jewelry, floral necklaces, etc., that NM carried for a while) were more imaginative.   I don't know who designed their Atlas line but that looked fine to me.  What do you think of that T line?
> Papertiger, the more I look at the so-called "hippo" who is really a snake, the more I get puzzled by the giant pink nostrils (I assume that's what they are). Nostrils are prominent in hippos, not in snakes. But I suppose snakes are more desirable than hippos for jewelry -- they are a classic motif.  When I talked w/the local DeG boutique, I asked the SA if the ring was a hippo.  She immediately said Yes!
> Well, this experience puts a new wrinkle on the "wolf in sheep's clothing" expression.
> 
> So, if it's convenient to find out the price, I would appreciate it, but if not, forget about it.



It is actually a snake.
You can see all descriptions here
https://crazymals.degrisogono.com


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Eagle, if you are on a smart phone you can take a screen shot if "copy" does not work. If  an iPhone, just press the round button and the power button simultaneously for a second. I don't know how the other phones work, sorry.


thanks for the advice.   Right now, my phone is smarter than I am.  I hate reading instruction manuals and like to pick up new tools and just use them.   But thanks, dharma, for making it clear how easy it is to snap pix, that encourages me to read the manual.


----------



## eagle1002us

Sheikha Latifa said:


> It is actually a snake.
> You can see all descriptions here
> https://crazymals.degrisogono.com


Thank you for this, Skeikha.  I was unable to open it b/c it was a private file.  Does this description explain the crazy eyes and big nostrils?


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Is it Victoire's enameled jeweled flower rings you like?  I haven't kept up with her line.  But I did try on one or two at Harrods. I recognized the stones they were set with and was nicely treated even tho I was a tourist.
> The fact that my dear hippo may be a snake is probably why DeGriscogono hasn't emailed me with the price.  If you can find out what price the snake is, let me know.



Yes, fab. Roberto Coin does 'Garden' pieces too as do others I'm sure, but the colours she uses are so pretty. I'm glad you were treated well at Harrods, I never have the same experience twice there and staff seem to change constantly.

I'll give it a try.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not buying one of these when I saw them...
> http://saraelman.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Dior-Jewelry-Design-by-Victoire-de-Castellane31.jpg



Me too!


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Francesa Amfitheatrof, the designer of Tiffany's H line, departed Tiffany's after 3.5 years.  She has been replaced by Reed Krakoff, former Coach head.   I guess that means the T line was not a hit.  I always mentally substituted a bar in the middle of the T cuff to make it an H.
> I see so many young women with the "return to Tiffany" tags around their neck.   I think Elsa Perritti and Angela Cummings (who did some nice silver jewelry, floral necklaces, etc., that NM carried for a while) were more imaginative.   I don't know who designed their Atlas line but that looked fine to me.  What do you think of that T line?
> Papertiger, the more I look at the so-called "hippo" who is really a snake, the more I get puzzled by the giant pink nostrils (I assume that's what they are). Nostrils are prominent in hippos, not in snakes. But I suppose snakes are more desirable than hippos for jewelry -- they are a classic motif.  When I talked w/the local DeG boutique, I asked the SA if the ring was a hippo.  She immediately said Yes!
> Well, this experience puts a new wrinkle on the "wolf in sheep's clothing" expression.
> 
> So, if it's convenient to find out the price, I would appreciate it, but if not, forget about it.



I think the T-line was a commercial step too far. I like the EP silver pieces, especially the wide cuffs and some of Paloma Picasso's pieces have some style too. I looked up Atlas, very nice, very everyday wearable even though still a statement. I also looked up Angela Cummings, her stuff is just gorgeous, I'll keep an eye out. 

Personally, I'd rather have beautiful silver than logos in gold. 

Crazymals designers have used bit too much poetic licence perhaps. I'll call them.


----------



## katekluet

dharma said:


> I love this scarf pattern and your new blouse. I would prefer this blouse scarf-less though. It's gorgeous and a shame to cover up the lovely drape and architectural feel. How about a smaller scale scarf like a twilly or gavriche on the inside of the collar peeking out?


Dharma, I think you have it just right! Especially since the architecture is even more interesting than the photo shows.
Thank you


----------



## prepster

Vitamina H said:


> Thank you kindly for this tip, Prepster! I appreciate it and will read up on it! Uhh, I am so with you on buying things and not using them. I have recently found a product I love and actually used up the whole bottle. An almost rarity for me! I love hearing what works for others before trying/buying/using.



Can you disclose your new fave or is it a secret?



scarf1 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup - per your request. Some scarf picks to go with new oatmeal colored merino pullover.
> These 4 pairings were my favorites. Hmm they all have blue in the scarves...
> We are twins on the first scarf.
> Chacun fait son nid, au coeur de la vie(2014), parures du samourais,pavement.
> Oh yeah, that was a pice of fluff/lint on the sweater, didn't notice until after I took the pix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810783
> View attachment 3810784
> View attachment 3810785
> View attachment 3810786



Wow.  I love oatmeal but it doesn't do much for my face.  (The color.  Although I suppose actual oatmeal wouldn't do much for my face either.) These are all beautiful combinations that would make it so wearable.  



gracekelly said:


> I bought a few J Crew jackets this spring that were Chanel type knockoffs that were chic and cute and good for travel or knock around pieces when something uber expensive is not needed.    I think they were the last things she did.  The amazing thing for me was that they were a perfect fit.  The only issue I had with two of them was fugly the buttons, which I changed and that was not as easy as it sounds.  Each button had a small button on the lining side of the jacket for strength.  Considering that with the discounts applied, each jacket cost me roughly $110, the workmanship was incredible.  I found it ironic that I had to re-sew the top button on my Chanel Robot jacket before wearing it  and the J Crew buttons were put on so well that it was like engaging in a battle to remove them!



How interesting!  



eagle1002us said:


> Is it Victoire's enameled jeweled flower rings you like?  I haven't kept up with her line.  But I did try on one or two at Harrods. I recognized the stones they were set with and was nicely treated even tho I was a tourist.
> The fact that my dear hippo may be a snake is probably why DeGriscogono hasn't emailed me with the price.  If you can find out what price the snake is, let me know.



This is a really funny conversation!


----------



## scarf1

Learning about some other jewelry designers here. My taste tends toward more simple classic designs. DH has been buying me jewelry from Tiffany for 25+ years. I haven't liked much in the recent collections, and don't care for the T line.

@katekluet - i may shock you- not sure about wearing a scarf with your new top- it seems like a scarf would compete with the interesting neckline.


----------



## scarf1

prepster said:


> Can you disclose your new fave or is it a secret?
> 
> Wow.  I love oatmeal but it doesn't do much for my face.  (The color.  Although I suppose actual oatmeal wouldn't do much for my face either.) These are all beautiful combinations that would make it so wearable.
> How interesting!
> 
> This is a really funny conversation!


Yes, oatmeal/ beige often washes me out too. But with a darker scarf next to my face, I think it works!


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> The one I wanted was this one. It was a perfect fit, at Heathrow Terminal, alas I was too poor at the time, to splurge on a cocktail ring.
> I should've - it's one of those forever pieces.











I loved these.  Although they are probably so heavy my earlobes would be down around my knees.  Which might not be a good look...


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> thanks for the advice.   Right now, my phone is smarter than I am.  I hate reading instruction manuals and like to pick up new tools and just use them.   But thanks, dharma, for making it clear how easy it is to snap pix, that encourages me to read the manual.


Your phone has a manual? I wish the iPhone had one! Apple products are supposed to be intuitive, no manual required (they say). None of it is intuitive to me although I am fortunate to have a teen around to show me how to do the tricks. The funniest thing is my Mom is worse than I am so she thinks I should work at the Genius Bar. 
@katekluet with all this jewelry talk, I'm thinking a great pair of statement earrings would look fab with that blouse. 
@prepster, those earrings are beautiful. I know several heavily pierced and gauged folks that would argue earlobes down to the knee is not such a bad look 
@Sheikha Latifa , please tell me where one finds a husband like that? Lucky girl!


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Can you disclose your new fave or is it a secret?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  I love oatmeal but it doesn't do much for my face.  (The color.  Although I suppose actual oatmeal wouldn't do much for my face either.) These are all beautiful combinations that would make it so wearable.



Actually, oatmeal is good for oily skin.  It was the basis of Helena Rubenstein's Beauty Washing Grains.  That was a good product which would make the skin feel taut.   That's a good feeling for really oily skin.  

Very happy to see you here  posting Prepster


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Your phone has a manual? I wish the iPhone had one! Apple products are supposed to be intuitive, no manual required (they say). None of it is intuitive to me although I am fortunate to have a teen around to show me how to do the tricks. The funniest thing is my Mom is worse than I am so she thinks I should work at the Genius Bar.
> @katekluet with all this jewelry talk, I'm thinking a great pair of statement earrings would look fab with that blouse.
> @prepster, those earrings are beautiful. I know several heavily pierced and gauged folks that would argue earlobes down to the knee is not such a bad look
> @Sheikha Latifa , please tell me where one finds a husband like that? Lucky girl!


That's what I need is a teenager.  I have enlisted DH but he's not inclined to look at the manual b/c he still has his old flip top.  I lost mine so I got stuck with the smart phone from the verizon  store.


----------



## Meta

@cafecreme15 @momasaurus @bunnycat @Cookiefiend @Joannadyne @Pocketbook Pup @Vitamina H @scarf1 @eagle1002us Thank you all so much for your kind words.    And thank you everyone else for the likes. 

@katekluet I wouldn't wear a scarf near the neck with that blouse. It'll take away from the beautiful draping. I would likely opt for something on the waist instead if I were to wear a scarf. Or alternatively to add visual interest I would add a brooch near the seam of the neck.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you for this, Skeikha.  I was unable to open it b/c it was a private file.  Does this description explain the crazy eyes and big nostrils?



Another try http://www.2luxury2.com/crazymals-j...no-7-characters-to-wear-as-a-ring-or-pendant/

As for the prices, look what I found (not sure how reliable it is but looks like true)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

dharma said:


> @Sheikha Latifa , please tell me where one finds a husband like that? Lucky girl!


Oh no, nothing too expensive. Honestly, I don't wear much jewellery, just forget about it or don't care to find and put on.  My ears are not even pierced.

Why am I writing this? I was so tempted to say what a burden it is when you merry a good sheikh, your diamonds become too heavy...


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Yes, oatmeal/ beige often washes me out too. But with a darker scarf next to my face, I think it works!


I must say I was kind of surprised to see this oatmeal sweater in your collection, in fact. LOL. I always think we are color twins and I thought WHOA. But the scarves you chose are perfect. I can really see these as workable outfits.


----------



## dharma

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh no, nothing too expensive. Honestly, I don't wear much jewellery, just forget about it or don't care to find and put on.  My ears are not even pierced.
> 
> Why am I writing this? I was so tempted to say what a burden it is when you merry a good sheikh, your diamonds become too heavy...


 Best answer!


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh no, nothing too expensive. Honestly, I don't wear much jewellery, just forget about it or don't care to find and put on.  My ears are not even pierced.
> 
> Why am I writing this? I was so tempted to say what a burden it is when you merry a good sheikh, your diamonds become too heavy...



What is the picture in your avatar?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> What is the picture in your avatar?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3811586



Hahaha! I love it!
(Also need it!)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Yeah, my sheikh also loves champagne although it's extremely expensive here and one needs a licence to buy it in a shop (I don't have it).
Following the fast-changing-topics trend, what is your favourite champagne?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Yeah, my sheikh also loves champagne although it's extremely expensive here and one needs a licence to buy it in a shop (I don't have it).
> Following the fast-changing-topics trend, what is your favourite champagne?



My very most favorite is Salon - but that would be for a special occasion!
My 'everyday, don't worry about it' favorite is Louis Bartélémy Saphir or Vilmart & Cie NV
My 'not everyday's' are Krug, Dom Perignon (Rosé esp) or Pierre Gimonnet & Fils Special Club.

I love Champagne.
What's your favorite?

<edited to add - That was probably way more information than needed - I am a total nerd about wine>


----------



## prepster

I started serving Veuve Clicquot's Rich Rosé this summer over ice in tall chilled skinny glasses (no stem) and it has been a big hit.  Sometimes I put raspberries in the ice cubes, and that is yum too.


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> I must say I was kind of surprised to see this oatmeal sweater in your collection, in fact. LOL. I always think we are color twins and I thought WHOA. But the scarves you chose are perfect. I can really see these as workable outfits.


Haha! Well, to be honest, I haven't taken the tags off yet. It is too hot to actually try the sweater on properly. I was definitely thinking about the samourais scarf when I bought it.
 Yesterday was about 95 and we have extreme heat advisories through MOnday. Predicted high for my location today only 105, inland towns 114-116. Also bad air quaility. 
This sweater also comes in gray, and I am considering ordering that one too.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cookiefiend said:


> My very most favorite is Salon - but that would be for a special occasion!
> My 'everyday, don't worry about it' favorite is Louis Bartélémy Saphir or Vilmart & Cie NV
> My 'not everyday's' are Krug, Dom Perignon (Rosé esp) or Pierre Gimonnet & Fils Special Club.
> 
> I love Champagne.
> What's your favorite?
> 
> <edited to add - That was probably way more information than needed - I am a total nerd about wine>



My fave is Ruinart Blanc de Blanc. If not available, can have Ruinart Rose. 
Surprisingly, I also like Moët Ice. It is supposed  to be served with ice and fruit/berries, wonderful for our hot climate, a perfect summer drink.


----------



## Vitamina H

prepster said:


> Can you disclose your new fave or is it a secret?



Hi Prepster, I am happy to share! As a longtime Caudalie user, I have used the Premier Cru line for a few years now and am very happy with it, but am always looking for that little extra feeling that I needed -  like something was missing. I came across a brand called Oliveda and just finished my bottle of F06 Face Serum. I have the eye and face creams too, but may go back to the Premier Cru for moisturizer/eye cream, but I am in love with this serum from Oliveda!! It feels really amazing and hydrates so well. I am definitely getting a new bottle tomorrow! 
Here is a link for you: 
https://www.oliveda.com/world_of_oliveda_en


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> Haha! Well, to be honest, I haven't taken the tags off yet. It is too hot to actually try the sweater on properly. I was definitely thinking about the samourais scarf when I bought it.
> Yesterday was about 95 and we have extreme heat advisories through MOnday. Predicted high for my location today only 105, inland towns 114-116. Also bad air quaility.
> This sweater also comes in gray, and I am considering ordering that one too.



It is really beautiful.  You have me now searching for oatmeal cashmere.  



eagle1002us said:


> Actually, oatmeal is good for oily skin.  It was the basis of Helena Rubenstein's Beauty Washing Grains.  That was a good product which would make the skin feel taut.   That's a good feeling for really oily skin.
> 
> Very happy to see you here  posting Prepster



Thanks!


----------



## katekluet

scarf1 said:


> Learning about some other jewelry designers here. My taste tends toward more simple classic designs. DH has been buying me jewelry from Tiffany for 25+ years. I haven't liked much in the recent collections, and don't care for the T line.
> 
> @katekluet - i may shock you- not sure about wearing a scarf with your new top- it seems like a scarf would compete with the interesting neckline.


You are right!


----------



## prepster

Vitamina H said:


> Hi Prepster, I am happy to share! As a longtime Caudalie user, I have used the Premier Cru line for a few years now and am very happy with it, but am always looking for that little extra feeling that I needed -  like something was missing. I came across a brand called Oliveda and just finished my bottle of F06 Face Serum. I have the eye and face creams too, but may go back to the Premier Cru for moisturizer/eye cream, but I am in love with this serum from Oliveda!! It feels really amazing and hydrates so well. I am definitely getting a new bottle tomorrow!
> Here is a link for you:
> https://www.oliveda.com/world_of_oliveda_en



Thanks!  I will check that out.  While we're disclosing fave products, a miracle product I found by word of mouth is Clinique Turnaround Revitalizing Instant Facial.  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this product!  The first time I used it, people actually commented on how great my skin looked.  It feels like a scrub, but the particles are very, very fine, like fine sand, and it has salicylic acid so it does double-duty exfoliating.  I don't know what else it has in it, but I couldn't live without it and use it every day.  The amazing thing is that my skin is ridiculously sensitive and this doesn't bother it.


----------



## katekluet

Thanks for all the good advice.....a lesson learned, a scarf does not enhance everything! 
And Dharma, will pass along your idea of statement earrings to DH 
Enjoying all the face care recommendations.....


----------



## Genie27

katekluet said:


> And Dharma, will pass along your idea of statement earrings to DH


Maybe buy some stickers and the latest magazine/catalog for your DH bathroom reading material? 

I really like this idea, BTW, @Sheikha Latifa , but my DBF hates shopping. I have to buy my own trinkets.


----------



## Joannadyne

I haven't been keeping up with the new queue system at FSH but I am in a digital queue at the moment for museum tickets and I am #48,958 in line. [emoji15]


----------



## bobkat1991

Speaking of facial care lines, has anyone tried Bioelements?  I am *not *at all sophisticated about skin care.  My former facial care regimen was wash every night with Cetaphil.  Period.  Until Cetaphil changed from a milky white liquid to a clear liquid which smells repugnant to me!

I have oily skin and I am really enjoying the Bioelements for oily skin!  I now use cleaner, toner, serum and moisturizer.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> I think the T-line was a commercial step too far. I like the EP silver pieces, especially the wide cuffs and some of Paloma Picasso's pieces have some style too. I looked up Atlas, very nice, very everyday wearable even though still a statement. I also looked up Angela Cummings, her stuff is just gorgeous, I'll keep an eye out.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather have beautiful silver than logos in gold.
> 
> Crazymals designers have used bit too much poetic licence perhaps. I'll call them.


ITA.   The T bangle could be counterfeited by a moron.  Not much special or arresting about the T bangle so far as I can see.   
Loading up on silver necklaces, bracelets, etc., is less overwhelming to the eye than loading up on gold.  Gold is so bright.   Silver can have more detail because of chasing, repousse, and oxidizing.  It's intrinsically more interesting.   Portraits of women in silver tribal jewelry are interesting to look at, there's _detail_.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the new queue system at FSH but I am in a digital queue at the moment for museum tickets and I am #48,958 in line. [emoji15]


Hang in there!  Maybe 48,500 people will drop out, then only 458 folks to go!


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Thanks!  I will check that out.  While we're disclosing fave products, a miracle product I found by word of mouth is Clinique Turnaround Revitalizing Instant Facial.  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this product!  The first time I used it, people actually commented on how great my skin looked.  It feels like a scrub, but the particles are very, very fine, like fine sand, and it has salicylic acid so it does double-duty exfoliating.  I don't know what else it has in it, but I couldn't live without it and use it every day.  The amazing thing is that my skin is ridiculously sensitive and this doesn't bother it.


As a teenager I had very nice skin due to Clearasil which at that time had salicylic acid.   It was reformulated with benzyl peroxide which IMHO was a waste of time.   Plus bp tends to weaken once the bottle is opened.  Keeping it cold (in frig) can fix this but that's a bother.


----------



## eagle1002us

bobkat1991 said:


> Speaking of facial care lines, has anyone tried Bioelements?  I am *not *at all sophisticated about skin care.  My former facial care regimen was wash every night with Cetaphil.  Period.  Until Cetaphil changed from a milky white liquid to a clear liquid which smells repugnant to me!
> 
> I have oily skin and I am really enjoying the Bioelements for oily skin!  I now use cleaner, toner, serum and moisturizer.


Did you ever get acne?  As an adult I had to take that stuff that you have to swear you'll never get preggers while taking it.   Two rounds of it.   It did work, tho. Boy, did it work.   And I also stopped wearing makeup entirely. 
Glad you found something that works for you.   The Cetaphil I use on hands is a milky white liquid.  Are you referring to a  facial skin cleanser variant of Cetaphil?


----------



## bobkat1991

eagle1002us said:


> Did you ever get acne?  As an adult I had to take that stuff that you have to swear you'll never get preggers while taking it.   Two rounds of it.   It did work, tho. Boy, did it work.   And I also stopped wearing makeup entirely.
> Glad you found something that works for you.   The Cetaphil I use on hands is a milky white liquid.  Are you referring to a  facial skin cleanser variant of Cetaphil?


No big acne problems.  Now I am *really* confused about Cetaphil!!  I don't know about facial vs hand cleanser....

Edited to add:  I just always used the Gentle Skin Cleanser, not anything specifically for the face.


----------



## cafecreme15

bobkat1991 said:


> Speaking of facial care lines, has anyone tried Bioelements?  I am *not *at all sophisticated about skin care.  My former facial care regimen was wash every night with Cetaphil.  Period.  Until Cetaphil changed from a milky white liquid to a clear liquid which smells repugnant to me!
> 
> I have oily skin and I am really enjoying the Bioelements for oily skin!  I now use cleaner, toner, serum and moisturizer.



I use Cetaphil every night as well. They actually make two kinds! One is the clear liquid and the other is the milky white. I believe the clear is called "daily facial cleanser" and the white is called "gentle skin cleanser" or something along those lines. I use the clear one, and accidentally bought the white one a couple times and was confused, until I noticed the very subtle difference on the labels!


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> Did you ever get acne?  As an adult I had to take that stuff that you have to swear you'll never get preggers while taking it.   Two rounds of it.   It did work, tho. Boy, did it work.   And I also stopped wearing makeup entirely.
> Glad you found something that works for you.   The Cetaphil I use on hands is a milky white liquid.  Are you referring to a  facial skin cleanser variant of Cetaphil?



I'm using that stuff now. Side effects are not pleasant so far, and I hate feeling patronized with all the swearing and pledging about not getting pregnant, but I hope it works!


----------



## arabesques

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm using that stuff now. Side effects are not pleasant so far, and I hate feeling patronized with all the swearing and pledging about not getting pregnant, but I hope it works!



I'm on it too—and while getting the medicine each month is a PITA, I've been so happy.  I love washing up with Cetaphil and wearing basically nothing on my face except lipstick and eyeliner.  I wish I'd done this earlier.


----------



## Joannadyne

eagle1002us said:


> Hang in there!  Maybe 48,500 people will drop out, then only 458 folks to go!



Boo, they sold out waaaay before my spot came up. It was for Kusama's six Infinity rooms. Apparently more than 100,000 people were trying to get tickets. I was going to try to plan some more scarf-on-sites. Oh, well. 

Gee whiz, a new scarf sure would cheer me up! Just sayin'. [emoji16]


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Yeah, my sheikh also loves champagne although it's extremely expensive here and one needs a licence to buy it in a shop (I don't have it).
> Following the fast-changing-topics trend, what is your favourite champagne?





prepster said:


> I started serving Veuve Clicquot's Rich Rosé this summer over ice in tall chilled skinny glasses (no stem) and it has been a big hit.  Sometimes I put raspberries in the ice cubes, and that is yum too.



The only type I ever have that I know then name is Veuve Clicquot since it's easy to find at Whole Foods  I really want to like champagne but I hate the taste. It is too acidic/sour for me. The rose type will be worth a try.
Any recommendations for me otherwise? The only drinks I like the taste of are a manhattan made with bourbon called Remy Martin Louis 15th (?), otherwise I really love a drink called Voux Carre, I think it is similar to a manhattan but I think it has a little absinthe also. Red wines with a rich taste and low tannins are ok too. Are there any champagnes that I might like? It seems like everyone wants to get a bottle of champagne for any get-togethers so it would be nice to find one that I like.
Has anyone done the party trick of  cutting off the top of the champagne bottle to open it using a knife? We were in a restaurant in Whistler a few years ago and the host showed us how to do it with a cold bottle and a sword. Since then we have successfully done it with a regular steak knife and with a child's ski


----------



## cafecreme15

arabesques said:


> I'm on it too—and while getting the medicine each month is a PITA, I've been so happy.  I love washing up with Cetaphil and wearing basically nothing on my face except lipstick and eyeliner.  I wish I'd done this earlier.



That gives me hope! I just started it a few days ago so I haven't seen improvements yet, but am feeling the side effects. Did you experience any?


----------



## arabesques

cafecreme15 said:


> That gives me hope! I just started it a few days ago so I haven't seen improvements yet, but am feeling the side effects. Did you experience any?



For the first week, the medication knocked me out.  Then, about four months in, my lips started peeling off every day for a month.  But other than that, no.  Really, nada.  No extra sun sensitivity, no more dryness than normal.  In fact, my skin stopped being so sensitive and now I can use skin and hair products outside my grails (a boon when traveling).  That said, my doctor kept me on a slightly low dose and I'm doing two extra months.  He's really gentle with me after all our years together; he once said I had the most sensitive skin he's seen in over 20 years of working in the cosmetic industry or as a dermatologist.

Keep the faith.  Drink water and dont', don't, don't fret.  It will be great.


----------



## cafecreme15

arabesques said:


> For the first week, the medication knocked me out.  Then, about four months in, my lips started peeling off every day for a month.  But other than that, no.  Really, nada.  No extra sun sensitivity, no more dryness than normal.  In fact, my skin stopped being so sensitive and now I can use skin and hair products outside my grails (a boon when traveling).  That said, my doctor kept me on a slightly low dose and I'm doing two extra months.  He's really gentle with me after all our years together; he once said I had the most sensitive skin he's seen in over 20 years of working in the cosmetic industry or as a dermatologist.
> 
> Keep the faith.  Drink water and dont', don't, don't fret.  It will be great.



Thank you! In the last week I've been having headaches, a little nausea, some joint pain, and very dry eyes. I have some preexisting problems with dryness and joint pain, so I think the medication is exacerbating it. Im also on a very low dose. A friend of mine had the same issue with peeling lips. Sounds very unpleasant, but manageable. But thanks for your supportive words, and I'm going to try and stick it out for as long as I can!


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Did you ever get acne?  As an adult I had to take that stuff that you have to swear you'll never get preggers while taking it.   Two rounds of it.   It did work, tho. Boy, did it work.   And I also stopped wearing makeup entirely.
> Glad you found something that works for you.   The Cetaphil I use on hands is a milky white liquid.  Are you referring to a  facial skin cleanser variant of Cetaphil?





cafecreme15 said:


> I'm using that stuff now. Side effects are not pleasant so far, and I hate feeling patronized with all the swearing and pledging about not getting pregnant, but I hope it works!





arabesques said:


> I'm on it too—and while getting the medicine each month is a PITA, I've been so happy.  I love washing up with Cetaphil and wearing basically nothing on my face except lipstick and eyeliner.  I wish I'd done this earlier.



Are we talking about Accutane?   The manufacturer must force doctors to do that.   I think I had to have pregnacy test even though I had already had a hysterectomy.


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> The only type I ever have that I know then name is Veuve Clicquot since it's easy to find at Whole Foods  I really want to like champagne but I hate the taste. It is too acidic/sour for me. The rose type will be worth a try.
> Any recommendations for me otherwise? The only drinks I like the taste of are a manhattan made with bourbon called Remy Martin Louis 15th (?), otherwise I really love a drink called Voux Carre, I think it is similar to a manhattan but I think it has a little absinthe also. Red wines with a rich taste and low tannins are ok too. Are there any champagnes that I might like? It seems like everyone wants to get a bottle of champagne for any get-togethers so it would be nice to find one that I like.
> Has anyone done the party trick of  cutting off the top of the champagne bottle to open it using a knife? We were in a restaurant in Whistler a few years ago and the host showed us how to do it with a cold bottle and a sword. Since then we have successfully done it with a regular steak knife and with a child's ski




Do you mean Remy Martin Louis XIII?  That's not bourbon, that's one of the most famous cognacs in the world.  It is aged between 40 and 100 years in hundred-year old barrels, and it's about $2800 a bottle.  A Baccarat crystal bottle.  So you have great taste!  

So you like sweeter wines and spirits?  I hesitate to suggest this, since it will be a considerable step down from Remy Louis XIII, but there is a bourbon called Baker's that you might like.  Their 7-year Kentucky Straight is very caramel-y and smooth.  Since you like bitters (in your Manhattan and Vieux Carre) you might try an Old Fashioned.  It has sugar muddled with bitters, bourbon or rye, a twist of citrus and a cherry.  Sometimes a splash of water, but you could ask for club soda too.

With champagne, (and I am no wine expert) if you feel that most champagne is too acidic or sour, stay away from anything Brut, Extra Brut, Extra Dry. or even Dry.  Look for a champagne that is Demi-Sec or Doux (the sweetest) and see what you think.  Veuve Clicquot has a Demi-Sec that is excellent.  But here's another one to try--good old Korbel has a terrific champagne called "Natural, Russian River Valley" using only grapes from the amazing Russian River valley.  It is not super dry, or sticky sweet, it's just...natural, surprisingly crisp, fruity and delicate and just all-around excellent for the grand price of about 15 bucks!

You could also order champagne cocktails.  Since you like Benedictine (which is in your Vieux Carre) try pouring a glass of Verve Clicquot Demi-Sec and add a splash of Benedictine and a dash of orange bitters.  Or reverse that and pour 3/4-1 oz. of Benedictine in a flute, top off with champagne and add a dash of bitters.  You can garnish it with a twist of citrus.  That could could be a more summery version of your other faves.

(There is an absinthe called Vieux Carre.  I think it must be made in Louisiana, because that's another name for the French Quarter.)


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> My very most favorite is Salon - but that would be for a special occasion!
> My 'everyday, don't worry about it' favorite is Louis Bartélémy Saphir or Vilmart & Cie NV
> My 'not everyday's' are Krug, Dom Perignon (Rosé esp) or Pierre Gimonnet & Fils Special Club.
> I love Champagne.
> What's your favorite?
> <edited to add - That was probably way more information than needed - I am a total nerd about wine>





prepster said:


> I started serving Veuve Clicquot's Rich Rosé this summer over ice in tall chilled skinny glasses (no stem) and it has been a big hit.  Sometimes I put raspberries in the ice cubes, and that is yum too.





Sheikha Latifa said:


> My fave is Ruinart Blanc de Blanc. If not available, can have Ruinart Rose.
> Surprisingly, I also like Moët Ice. It is supposed  to be served with ice and fruit/berries, wonderful for our hot climate, a perfect summer drink.



Thanks for the tips.   There are so many great recommendations here, i have started a spreadsheet.  I know if I don't write them done as they come along, I will never be able to find them again.


----------



## Cordeliere

Vitamina H said:


> Hi Prepster, I am happy to share! As a longtime Caudalie user, I have used the Premier Cru line for a few years now and am very happy with it, but am always looking for that little extra feeling that I needed -  like something was missing. I came across a brand called Oliveda and just finished my bottle of F06 Face Serum. I have the eye and face creams too, but may go back to the Premier Cru for moisturizer/eye cream, but I am in love with this serum from Oliveda!! It feels really amazing and hydrates so well. I am definitely getting a new bottle tomorrow!
> Here is a link for you:
> https://www.oliveda.com/world_of_oliveda_en





prepster said:


> Thanks!  I will check that out.  While we're disclosing fave products, a miracle product I found by word of mouth is Clinique Turnaround Revitalizing Instant Facial.  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this product!  The first time I used it, people actually commented on how great my skin looked.  It feels like a scrub, but the particles are very, very fine, like fine sand, and it has salicylic acid so it does double-duty exfoliating.  I don't know what else it has in it, but I couldn't live without it and use it every day.  The amazing thing is that my skin is ridiculously sensitive and this doesn't bother it.





bobkat1991 said:


> Speaking of facial care lines, has anyone tried Bioelements?  I am *not *at all sophisticated about skin care.  My former facial care regimen was wash every night with Cetaphil.  Period.  Until Cetaphil changed from a milky white liquid to a clear liquid which smells repugnant to me! I have oily skin and I am really enjoying the Bioelements for oily skin!  I now use cleaner, toner, serum and moisturizer.



I probably need the skin care tips more than I need the champagne tips.


----------



## arabesques

Cordeliere said:


> Are we talking about Accutane?   The manufacturer must force doctors to do that.   I think I had to have pregnacy test even though I had already had a hysterectomy.



Yes, Accutane.  I have a tubal ligation and had to go through all the rigamarole too.  And all that blood work!  That's really the worst part.


----------



## arabesques

Cordeliere said:


> I probably need the skin care tips more than I need the champagne tips.



Well, add me to the list of people who think Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser is magic.  And Aveeno Eczema lotion—it's what I use for my face.


----------



## gracekelly

I am so disgusted with all the claims that beauty companies make whilst dipping their hands into your wallet. All these things are topical and will really change nothing other than what is on the surface. RX preparations are another thing entirely. Once you realize that it is all BS they have extracted some $$ out of you.  

I like Cetaphil and was amused recently when the DH tried it  out per his dermatologist and said he thought it was worthless.  I suggested that he stick to HIS speciality


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> Boo, they sold out waaaay before my spot came up. It was for Kusama's six Infinity rooms. Apparently more than 100,000 people were trying to get tickets. I was going to try to plan some more scarf-on-sites. Oh, well.
> 
> Gee whiz, a new scarf sure would cheer me up! Just sayin'. [emoji16]



I have never heard of this, I feel a bit ignorant. Is it a historical exhibit?


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! In the last week I've been having headaches, a little nausea, some joint pain, and very dry eyes. I have some preexisting problems with dryness and joint pain, so I think the medication is exacerbating it. Im also on a very low dose. A friend of mine had the same issue with peeling lips. Sounds very unpleasant, but manageable. But thanks for your supportive words, and I'm going to try and stick it out for as long as I can!



I have naturally very dry skin and I use aquafor gel on my lips when they peel (it's like a very thick vasoline, used in wound care settings also). I buy the mini tubes to keep in my purse.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm using that stuff now. Side effects are not pleasant so far, and I hate feeling patronized with all the swearing and pledging about not getting pregnant, but I hope it works!


I hope it works for you. After I went thru two courses of it,  I've been told I have beautiful skin.  Well, maybe.  But at least skin is clear.  I know about the side effects.   The side effects are limited to the time you're on it.  Afterwards, one would hope you have clear skin for the rest of your life.  So, hang in there.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> That gives me hope! I just started it a few days ago so I haven't seen improvements yet, but am feeling the side effects. Did you experience any?


Dry lips, maybe nose, too.   The rest of them I don't remember.   I think it takes about a month to start showing results.


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> I am so disgusted with all the claims that beauty companies make whilst dipping their hands into your wallet. All these things are topical and will really change nothing other than what is on the surface. RX preparations are another thing entirely. Once you realize that it is all BS they have extracted some $$ out of you.
> 
> I like Cetaphil and was amused recently when the DH tried it  out per his dermatologist and said he thought it was worthless.  I suggested that he stick to HIS speciality



I wish I had listened to all of that advice about taking care of skin from the inside out--great nutrition, lots of water, sleep, managing stress.  And sunscreen.  I can tell almost immediately when I haven't been drinking enough water or getting enough sleep.


----------



## eagle1002us

arabesques said:


> For the first week, the medication knocked me out.  Then, about four months in, my lips started peeling off every day for a month.  But other than that, no.  Really, nada.  No extra sun sensitivity, no more dryness than normal.  In fact, my skin stopped being so sensitive and now I can use skin and hair products outside my grails (a boon when traveling).  That said, my doctor kept me on a slightly low dose and I'm doing two extra months.  He's really gentle with me after all our years together; he once said I had the most sensitive skin he's seen in over 20 years of working in the cosmetic industry or as a dermatologist.
> 
> Keep the faith.  Drink water and dont', don't, don't fret.  It will be great.


I totally agree.


----------



## Joannadyne

nicole0612 said:


> I have never heard of this, I feel a bit ignorant. Is it a historical exhibit?



Oh, there's a newish modern art museum in downtown LA called the Broad. They have one Infinity Room by artist Yayoi Kusama. She uses mirrors to create an 360-degree effect of, well, infinity. It's pretty cool. It's a small room, and they allow just one to two people to experience it in 90 second increments at a time, so capacity on any given day is always sold out. The Broad is bringing five more of these installations (all different) to the museum in October and tickets for it went on sale today. https://www.thebroad.org/art/special-exhibitions/yayoi-kusama-infinity-mirrors 

I was able to see the one Infinity room a while back and did a scarf-on-site pic, though it's not the best scarf or site pic - my time ran out so fast!


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> Do you mean Remy Martin Louis XIII?  That's not bourbon, that's one of the most famous cognacs in the world.  It is aged between 40 and 100 years in hundred-year old barrels, and it's about $2800 a bottle.  A Baccarat crystal bottle.  So you have great taste!
> 
> So you like sweeter wines and spirits?  I hesitate to suggest this, since it will be a considerable step down from Remy Louis XIII, but there is a bourbon called Baker's that you might like.  Their 7-year Kentucky Straight is very caramel-y and smooth.  Since you like bitters (in your Manhattan and Vieux Carre) you might try an Old Fashioned.  It has sugar muddled with bitters, bourbon or rye, a twist of citrus and a cherry.  Sometimes a splash of water, but you could ask for club soda too.
> 
> With champagne, (and I am no wine expert) if you feel that most champagne is too acidic or sour, stay away from anything Brut, Extra Brut, Extra Dry. or even Dry.  Look for a champagne that is Demi-Sec or Doux (the sweetest) and see what you think.  Veuve Clicquot has a Demi-Sec that is excellent.  But here's another one to try--good old Korbel has a terrific champagne called "Natural, Russian River Valley" using only grapes from the amazing Russian River valley.  It is not super dry, or sticky sweet, it's just...natural, surprisingly crisp, fruity and delicate and just all-around excellent for the grand price of about 15 bucks!
> 
> You could also order champagne cocktails.  Since you like Benedictine (which is in your Vieux Carre) try pouring a glass of Verve Clicquot Demi-Sec and add a splash of Benedictine and a dash of orange bitters.  Or reverse that and pour 3/4-1 oz. of Benedictine in a flute, top off with champagne and add a dash of bitters.  You can garnish it with a twist of citrus.  That could could be a more summery version of your other faves.
> 
> (There is an absinthe called Vieux Carre.  I think it must be made in Louisiana, because that's another name for the French Quarter.)



Thank you for the wealth of knowledge and good advice! I never drank at all before I got married because I didn't like the taste of anything I tried. My husband gets the Remy Martin Louis XIII (thanks for the name info) so I just stumbled onto it, but once I tasted it I realized that drinks can taste nice if you find the right one for your palate. I like a very smooth and gentle taste, lightly sweet and caramely. The 7 year Kentucky straight sounds like one I would love to try. I think I have tried the old fashioned, the manhattan tastes like a more girly version of this to me 
I will definitely try the Veuve Clicquot Demi-Sec next time or the Russian River Valley Korbel (I took screen shots to remember). To be honest, I bet the champagne cocktail would taste great, but I try to limit my sweet mixers (the name is on the tip of my tongue of what these things are called, such as Benedictine...or there is one that is amazing that is like sweet elderflower flavor, but I know they are like cake in a glass)! The best drink I have ever had was 2 parts Hendricks gin, 1 part this elderflower thing and 1/2 to 1 part lemon juice, so amazing, but very fattening I'm sure.


----------



## prepster

Joannadyne said:


> Oh, there's a newish modern art museum in downtown LA called the Broad. They have one Infinity Room by artist Yayoi Kusama. She uses mirrors to create an 360-degree effect of, well, infinity. It's pretty cool. It's a small room, and they allow just one to two people to experience it in 90 second increments at a time, so capacity on any given day is always sold out. The Broad is bringing five more of these installations (all different) to the museum in October and tickets for it went on sale today. https://www.thebroad.org/art/special-exhibitions/yayoi-kusama-infinity-mirrors
> 
> I was able to see the one Infinity room a while back and did a scarf-on-site pic, though it's not the best scarf or site pic - my time ran out so fast!
> View attachment 3812197



I like her.  I found this on Pinterest ages ago, and have it on my dressing room mirror.  It's become sort of my manifesto :


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! In the last week I've been having headaches, a little nausea, some joint pain, and very dry eyes. I have some preexisting problems with dryness and joint pain, so I think the medication is exacerbating it. Im also on a very low dose. A friend of mine had the same issue with peeling lips. Sounds very unpleasant, but manageable. But thanks for your supportive words, and I'm going to try and stick it out for as long as I can!


I took it 20-some years ago.   At that time, derms were very reluctant to prescribe it.   But the condition it was prescribed for can be quite painful. I wish I could be a tad more graphic.  The short of it was I described the pain to derm and boom! I was put on it.  Plus I'd been thru years and years of Retin-A, both creme and liquid (the strongest kind).


----------



## dharma

nicole0612 said:


> I have never heard of this, I feel a bit ignorant. Is it a historical exhibit?


https://thebroad.org/art/special-exhibitions/yayoi-kusama-infinity-mirrors

@Joannadyne I think you can still have a chance day of visit. I would love to see this but I don't think we will travel. My DD did a school oral report on Kusama's life and work for a 7th grade history class. I don't think that teacher ever heard a small polite young girl dressed completely in red and white polka dots lecture the class about orgies, naked sit ins and multiple penile soft sculpture with complete seriousness before! She got an A. 

Edited to apologize for the redundant link. I cross posted with Joanne


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I have naturally very dry skin and I use aquafor gel on my lips when they peel (it's like a very thick vasoline, used in wound care settings also). I buy the mini tubes to keep in my purse.





eagle1002us said:


> I hope it works for you. After I went thru two courses of it,  I've been told I have beautiful skin.  Well, maybe.  But at least skin is clear.  I know about the side effects.   The side effects are limited to the time you're on it.  Afterwards, one would hope you have clear skin for the rest of your life.  So, hang in there.





eagle1002us said:


> Dry lips, maybe nose, too.   The rest of them I don't remember.   I think it takes about a month to start showing results.



I actually just bought some aquaphor yesterday on the recommendation of a friend who also did accutane. 

Fingers crossed this is all worth it!


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for the wealth of knowledge and good advice! I never drank at all before I got married because I didn't like the taste of anything I tried. My husband gets the Remy Martin Louis XIII (thanks for the name info) so I just stumbled onto it, but once I tasted it I realized that drinks can taste nice if you find the right one for your palate. I like a very smooth and gentle taste, lightly sweet and caramely. The 7 year Kentucky straight sounds like one I would love to try. I think I have tried the old fashioned, the manhattan tastes like a more girly version of this to me
> I will definitely try the Veuve Clicquot Demi-Sec next time or the Russian River Valley Korbel (I took screen shots to remember). To be honest, I bet the champagne cocktail would taste great, but I try to limit my sweet mixers (the name is on the tip of my tongue of what these things are called, such as Benedictine...or there is one that is amazing that is like sweet elderflower flavor, but I know they are like cake in a glass)! The best drink I have ever had was 2 parts Hendricks gin, 1 part this elderflower thing and 1/2 to 1 part lemon juice, so amazing, but very fattening I'm sure.



Ohhh... St. Germain.  Yep.  That's yum, and "cake in a glass" is an apt description!  I have it on my bar for when the girls come over.  Plus we all like the pretty bottle.


----------



## prepster

dharma said:


> https://thebroad.org/art/special-exhibitions/yayoi-kusama-infinity-mirrors
> 
> @Joannadyne I think you can still have a chance day of visit. I would love to see this but I don't think we will travel. My DD did a school oral report on Kusama's life and work for a 7th grade history class. I don't think that teacher ever heard a small polite young girl dressed completely in red and white polka dots lecture the class about orgies, naked sit ins and multiple penile soft sculpture with complete seriousness before! She got an A.
> 
> Edited to apologize for the redundant link. I cross posted with Joanne



Lolololol!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Are we talking about Accutane?   The manufacturer must force doctors to do that.   I think I had to have pregnacy test even though I had already had a hysterectomy.


Well, I was about 40 plus had had the surgery, too.   That seems pretty dumb that you had to jump thru that meaningless hoop.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Haha! Well, to be honest, I haven't taken the tags off yet. It is too hot to actually try the sweater on properly. I was definitely thinking about the samourais scarf when I bought it.
> Yesterday was about 95 and we have extreme heat advisories through MOnday. Predicted high for my location today only 105, inland towns 114-116. Also bad air quaility.
> This sweater also comes in gray, and I am considering ordering that one too.


OMG so hot. Wow. Light gray or dark? I love gray.


----------



## eagle1002us

arabesques said:


> Well, add me to the list of people who think Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser is magic.  And Aveeno Eczema lotion—it's what I use for my face.





prepster said:


> I wish I had listened to all of that advice about taking care of skin from the inside out--great nutrition, lots of water, sleep, managing stress.  And sunscreen.  I can tell almost immediately when I haven't been drinking enough water or getting enough sleep.


DM had oily skin.   No matter what a person does with potions and ungents, heredity can be stronger.


----------



## BagLadyT

Just wanted to share some shoes I got from Nordstrom a couple months ago that I have yet to wear. I've always enjoyed the Gucci versions but will not throw the money down on a pair.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> I wish I had listened to all of that advice about taking care of skin from the inside out--great nutrition, lots of water, sleep, managing stress.  And sunscreen.  I can tell almost immediately when I haven't been drinking enough water or getting enough sleep.


Yes to all of that and good skin genes. I won the lottery in that regard


----------



## Joannadyne

dharma said:


> https://thebroad.org/art/special-exhibitions/yayoi-kusama-infinity-mirrors
> 
> @Joannadyne I think you can still have a chance day of visit. I would love to see this but I don't think we will travel. My DD did a school oral report on Kusama's life and work for a 7th grade history class. I don't think that teacher ever heard a small polite young girl dressed completely in red and white polka dots lecture the class about orgies, naked sit ins and multiple penile soft sculpture with complete seriousness before! She got an A.
> 
> Edited to apologize for the redundant link. I cross posted with Joanne



[emoji23] good for DD!

I might try for a chance at day-of tickets but DH and DS are both impatient. I am better at waiting in lines. 

I am also hoping to win the lotto for Hamilton tickets, but I think this might be harder than getting a B or K at FSH! [emoji23]


----------



## Joannadyne

prepster said:


> I like her.  I found this on Pinterest ages ago, and have it on my dressing room mirror.  It's become sort of my manifesto :
> 
> View attachment 3812203



Love this! Thank you for sharing, prepster!


----------



## prepster

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3812218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share some shoes I got from Nordstrom a couple months ago that I have yet to wear. I've always enjoyed the Gucci versions but will not throw the money down on a pair.



Those look cute and comfy!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> I actually just bought some aquaphor yesterday on the recommendation of a friend who also did accutane.
> 
> Fingers crossed this is all worth it!


I also find Aquaphor very effective for dry lips. For dry flaky skin, Dr. Jart Ceramidin works really well for me. Good luck!


----------



## BagLadyT

prepster said:


> Those look cute and comfy!



They are very comfy!


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> I actually just bought some aquaphor yesterday on the recommendation of a friend who also did accutane.
> 
> Fingers crossed this is all worth it!


I used aquaphor, too, when I was on accutane.  I forgot about it till the name was mentioned.


----------



## FizzyWater

nicole0612 said:


> I like a very smooth and gentle taste, lightly sweet and caramely.



Have you tried a crémant?  You get the bubbles of champagne, with a smooth, creamy, almost sherry taste.  I don't know what good brands are - I just share in what my upstairs neighbors have ordered (and thereby empty my wallet).


----------



## FizzyWater

My current skincare discovery is Logona's Couperose products.  I have Metrocreme prescribed for my diagnosed rosacea, which is working quite nicely now that my tube is not expired and I'm actually using it daily.  But I put the Logona stuff on and a few hours later all the red in my face is GONE.  I don't even recognize myself.  I can't decide if it's black magic or going to give me cancer.  Seriously, I'm afraid to use it regularly.  Anyone else run into it or its active ingredient silidine?


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> Oh, there's a newish modern art museum in downtown LA called the Broad. They have one Infinity Room by artist Yayoi Kusama. She uses mirrors to create an 360-degree effect of, well, infinity. It's pretty cool. It's a small room, and they allow just one to two people to experience it in 90 second increments at a time, so capacity on any given day is always sold out. The Broad is bringing five more of these installations (all different) to the museum in October and tickets for it went on sale today. https://www.thebroad.org/art/special-exhibitions/yayoi-kusama-infinity-mirrors
> 
> I was able to see the one Infinity room a while back and did a scarf-on-site pic, though it's not the best scarf or site pic - my time ran out so fast!
> View attachment 3812197



This is really cool. Thanks for sharing. Love the pic. Is it magic kelly?



dharma said:


> https://thebroad.org/art/special-exhibitions/yayoi-kusama-infinity-mirrors
> 
> @Joannadyne I think you can still have a chance day of visit. I would love to see this but I don't think we will travel. My DD did a school oral report on Kusama's life and work for a 7th grade history class. I don't think that teacher ever heard a small polite young girl dressed completely in red and white polka dots lecture the class about orgies, naked sit ins and multiple penile soft sculpture with complete seriousness before! She got an A.
> 
> Edited to apologize for the redundant link. I cross posted with Joanne



Wow that is quite a scene you painted! Way to go DD!



BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3812218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share some shoes I got from Nordstrom a couple months ago that I have yet to wear. I've always enjoyed the Gucci versions but will not throw the money down on a pair.



Great idea. I think the flashy mules have to be a trend so nice to not spend thousands on them.



FizzyWater said:


> Have you tried a crémant?  You get the bubbles of champagne, with a smooth, creamy, almost sherry taste.  I don't know what good brands are - I just share in what my upstairs neighbors have ordered (and thereby empty my wallet).



How nice, I just looked it up and found that cremant is a champagne that is made outside of the champagne region, possibly with different types of grapes. If you think of it, let me know what type your neighbors enjoy. I am guessing it is a different type of grape. The description sounds wonderful.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> My current skincare discovery is Logona's Couperose products.  I have Metrocreme prescribed for my diagnosed rosacea, which is working quite nicely now that my tube is not expired and I'm actually using it daily.  But I put the Logona stuff on and a few hours later all the red in my face is GONE.  I don't even recognize myself.  I can't decide if it's black magic or going to give me cancer.  Seriously, I'm afraid to use it regularly.  Anyone else run into it or its active ingredient silidine?


Can't find the couperose products on US Logona website. Maybe it's called something else. Curious to know more.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I like Japanese skin care products. But only those bought in Japan, because those produced in, or made for, Europe are different quality. Cle De Peau, Quanis or Shiseido under eye patches with micro needles, Fancl washing products and vitamins etc.

Last time I gave a list of what I need to my sheikh who was going to Japan. He brought me back a huge bag. I was so excited! They turned out to be all face washing products!!!!! Oils, foams, powders - different brands but all face washing! How dirty does he think I am?


----------



## prepster

FizzyWater said:


> My current skincare discovery is Logona's Couperose products.  I have Metrocreme prescribed for my diagnosed rosacea, which is working quite nicely now that my tube is not expired and I'm actually using it daily.  But I put the Logona stuff on and a few hours later all the red in my face is GONE.  I don't even recognize myself.  I can't decide if it's black magic or going to give me cancer.  Seriously, I'm afraid to use it regularly.  Anyone else run into it or its active ingredient silidine?



Apparently the active ingredient is from algae.  I just looked up the product to try.  Are you using the serum in the bottle or the cream in the tube?



momasaurus said:


> Can't find the couperose products on US Logona website. Maybe it's called something else. Curious to know more.



I found it at the Ecco Verde International on-line shop.


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> Do you mean Remy Martin Louis XIII?  That's not bourbon, that's one of the most famous cognacs in the world.  It is aged between 40 and 100 years in hundred-year old barrels, and it's about $2800 a bottle.  A Baccarat crystal bottle.  So you have great taste!
> 
> So you like sweeter wines and spirits?  I hesitate to suggest this, since it will be a considerable step down from Remy Louis XIII, but there is a bourbon called Baker's that you might like.  Their 7-year Kentucky Straight is very caramel-y and smooth.  Since you like bitters (in your Manhattan and Vieux Carre) you might try an Old Fashioned.  It has sugar muddled with bitters, bourbon or rye, a twist of citrus and a cherry.  Sometimes a splash of water, but you could ask for club soda too.
> 
> With champagne, (and I am no wine expert) if you feel that most champagne is too acidic or sour, stay away from anything Brut, Extra Brut, Extra Dry. or even Dry.  Look for a champagne that is Demi-Sec or Doux (the sweetest) and see what you think.  Veuve Clicquot has a Demi-Sec that is excellent.  But here's another one to try--good old Korbel has a terrific champagne called "Natural, Russian River Valley" using only grapes from the amazing Russian River valley.  It is not super dry, or sticky sweet, it's just...natural, surprisingly crisp, fruity and delicate and just all-around excellent for the grand price of about 15 bucks!
> 
> You could also order champagne cocktails.  Since you like Benedictine (which is in your Vieux Carre) try pouring a glass of Verve Clicquot Demi-Sec and add a splash of Benedictine and a dash of orange bitters.  Or reverse that and pour 3/4-1 oz. of Benedictine in a flute, top off with champagne and add a dash of bitters.  You can garnish it with a twist of citrus.  That could could be a more summery version of your other faves.
> 
> (There is an absinthe called Vieux Carre.  I think it must be made in Louisiana, because that's another name for the French Quarter.)



Prepster beat me to it - try the Veuve Clicquot Demi Sec!  It's slightly sweeter and less acidic than regular Champagne.

Another thought is sparkling Vouvray.
http://winefolly.com/review/all-about-vouvray-wine/
Vouvray on its own is a lovely summer wine, but sparkling it's even better.

Also Moscato de Asti - this is a bit on the sweeter side but oh so delicious. My favorite one is made by Michele Chiarlo Nivole.

On the bourbon front - I very much like the Maker's 46 for it's vanilla sweetness. We were in Louisville last weekend (birthday golf and dinners!) and spent a few happy hours in the bar at the 21C trying some of their fun concoctions.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> I probably need the skin care tips more than I need the champagne tips.


Ha! Me too - so thanks everyone for the tips!


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> OMG so hot. Wow. Light gray or dark? I love gray.


Sort of medium to dark gray.

FYI - yesterday's temp in SF reached 106! Breaking an all-time record for any date , since records have been kept in the 1800s. It was only 105 at our house, lol! Luckily we have a/c. Most homes in SF do not.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Oh, I forgot. A friend told me about another amazing Japanese face product The Ginza. But I never tried it personally

OMG I just checked the price of that cream. US$1,400. I'll take two!


----------



## Moirai

Thanks for skincare tips everyone! My current favorite beauty products are Latisse, sunscreens from La Roche Posay and EltaMD, RetinA, Dr Jart Ceramidin cream, and La Roche Posay cleanser. I've had IPL in the past and it worked great for lightening/removing sunspots and overall smoothing of the skin. Any suggestions on eye cream for depuffing under eye area? I'm also looking for a light perfume for summer, not too floral or citrusy. My favorite perfume is Flowerbomb but It seems too strong for summer.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Popping in to say hi! I will have to catch up before I have anything valuable to add.

Except Prepster looking for oatmeal cashmere - try Kinross. Love their everyday pieces.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Moirai,
What do you like? Oriental, spicy, sweet, green, woody, leather? I have a new favourite every week, regardless of the season because there are no seasons here. 
Try L'artisan Parfumeur - they have a big selection of different smells.
Serge Lutens will be good for orientals
Guerlain Elixirs is good quality classics. My favourite of 2 weeks ago - Angelique Noire. 
Le Labo also have a good choice. 
I also like Chanel Exclusives - Russian Leather. And Dior exclusives...
Oh please stop me


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Moirai,
> What do you like? Oriental, spicy, sweet, green, woody, leather? I have a new favourite every week, regardless of the season because there are no seasons here.
> Try L'artisan Parfumeur - they have a big selection of different smells.
> Serge Lutens will be good for orientals
> Guerlain Elixirs is good quality classics. My favourite of 2 weeks ago - Angelique Noire.
> Le Labo also have a good choice.
> I also like Chanel Exclusives - Russian Leather. And Dior exclusives...
> Oh please stop me


[emoji1][emoji38][emoji1]


----------



## Moirai

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Moirai,
> What do you like? Oriental, spicy, sweet, green, woody, leather? I have a new favourite every week, regardless of the season because there are no seasons here.
> Try L'artisan Parfumeur - they have a big selection of different smells.
> Serge Lutens will be good for orientals
> Guerlain Elixirs is good quality classics. My favourite of 2 weeks ago - Angelique Noire.
> Le Labo also have a good choice.
> I also like Chanel Exclusives - Russian Leather. And Dior exclusives...
> Oh please stop me


Hi! Anyone of those have a lemony or green tea scent without smelling like lemon Pledge ? I also like floral scents like gardenia but the ones I've tried are too strong.


----------



## Genie27

Sorry to interrupt the beauty/perfume conversations but I have a laundry question:  I hand wash my silk/cotton/wool/CSGMs scarves and flat dry and they turn out great *except for the fringe* which turns out raggedy. Any tips on how to make those look neat? Is dry cleaning the only option for fringe? I'm referring to the half inch unfinished edges on some cotton, wool and older CSGMs.


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Popping in to say hi! I will have to catch up before I have anything valuable to add.
> 
> Except Prepster looking for oatmeal cashmere - try Kinross. Love their everyday pieces.


Hi BBC! I'm happy to see you here. Don't worry about catching up unless you want to.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Sorry to interrupt the beauty/perfume conversations but I have a laundry question:  I hand wash my silk/cotton/wool/CSGMs scarves and flat dry and they turn out great *except for the fringe* which turns out raggedy. Any tips on how to make those look neat? Is dry cleaning the only option for fringe? I'm referring to the half inch unfinished edges on some cotton, wool and older CSGMs.


Can you lightly steam, keep steamer at a safe distance away? I've wash silks and wool but not with fringe edges. I'm sure someone here would know.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Hi! Anyone of those have a lemony or green tea scent without smelling like lemon Pledge ? I also like floral scents like gardenia but the ones I've tried are too strong.



Do you like jardin de msr li? It's floral but very light with Asian tones. It does remind me a bit of Jasmin green tea. It's my new favorite.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Can you lightly steam, keep steamer at a safe distance away? I've wash silks and wool but not with fringe edges. I'm sure someone here would know.


I've tried steam and it helps a bit, but not enough. I'm hoping for a tpf magic tip like "iron moussies when wet"


----------



## Cookiefiend

Moirai said:


> Hi! Anyone of those have a lemony or green tea scent without smelling like lemon Pledge ? I also like floral scents like gardenia but the ones I've tried are too strong.


I think Jo Malone's scent Wood Sage & Sea Salt has a slight lemony note to it (currently wearing the Nectarine & Honey so it might be interfering a bit)


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do you like jardin de msr li? It's floral but very light with Asian tones. It does remind me a bit of Jasmin green tea. It's my new favorite.


I have not tried this. But will look for it when I head to the mall today. Thanks!



Genie27 said:


> I've tried steam and it helps a bit, but not enough. I'm hoping for a tpf magic tip like "iron moussies when wet"


I'm interested to learn too. 



Cookiefiend said:


> I think Jo Malone's scent Wood Sage & Sea Salt has a slight lemony note to it (currently wearing the Nectarine & Honey so it might be interfering a bit)


I have one of Malone's other fragrances but not this one. Will try it too. Thank you.


----------



## cafecreme15

Joannadyne said:


> [emoji23] good for DD!
> 
> I might try for a chance at day-of tickets but DH and DS are both impatient. I am better at waiting in lines.
> 
> I am also hoping to win the lotto for Hamilton tickets, but I think this might be harder than getting a B or K at FSH! [emoji23]


Ha! I entered this lottery nearly every day for 3 months and never won.


Moirai said:


> I also find Aquaphor very effective for dry lips. For dry flaky skin, Dr. Jart Ceramidin works really well for me. Good luck!


Thank you! Will keep that in mind.

My favorite perfume for the last year and a half or so has been Bulgari Au The Blanc. It is such a clean and refreshing smell. I wear it all year round, but when I am in the mood for a heavier scent in the winter, I use Jour d'Hermes.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Ha! I entered this lottery nearly every day for 3 months and never won.
> 
> Thank you! Will keep that in mind.
> 
> My favorite perfume for the last year and a half or so has been Bulgari Au The Blanc. It is such a clean and refreshing smell. I wear it all year round, but when I am in the mood for a heavier scent in the winter, I use Jour d'Hermes.


Thanks for the suggestion! Will add to my list


----------



## bobkat1991

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Moirai,
> What do you like? Oriental, spicy, sweet, green, woody, leather? I have a new favourite every week, regardless of the season because there are no seasons here.
> Try L'artisan Parfumeur - they have a big selection of different smells.
> Serge Lutens will be good for orientals
> Guerlain Elixirs is good quality classics. My favourite of 2 weeks ago - Angelique Noire.
> Le Labo also have a good choice.
> I also like Chanel Exclusives - Russian Leather. And Dior exclusives...
> *Oh please stop me*


****No.****


----------



## bobkat1991

Moirai said:


> Hi! Anyone of those have a lemony or green tea scent without smelling like lemon Pledge ? I also like floral scents like gardenia but the ones I've tried are too strong.


Try "Oranges and Lemons say the bells of St. Clemons" by James Heeley


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> Hi BBC! I'm happy to see you here. Don't worry about catching up unless you want to.



Thank you! [emoji8]



cafecreme15 said:


> Ha! I entered this lottery nearly every day for 3 months and never won.



I still haven't seen it, either. I'd really like to get to Dear Evan Hansen before Ben Platt leaves...DS1 texted me at intermission to tell me he "ALMOST" cried. He's seen everything....said Hamilton was "meh" (I know, blasphemy). He's rather old school. The only current show he wants to see again is Groundhog Day because he wants to figure out some of the cool tech stuff they do.


----------



## nicole0612

Cookiefiend said:


> Prepster beat me to it - try the Veuve Clicquot Demi Sec!  It's slightly sweeter and less acidic than regular Champagne.
> 
> Another thought is sparkling Vouvray.
> http://winefolly.com/review/all-about-vouvray-wine/
> Vouvray on its own is a lovely summer wine, but sparkling it's even better.
> 
> Also Moscato de Asti - this is a bit on the sweeter side but oh so delicious. My favorite one is made by Michele Chiarlo Nivole.
> 
> On the bourbon front - I very much like the Maker's 46 for it's vanilla sweetness. We were in Louisville last weekend (birthday golf and dinners!) and spent a few happy hours in the bar at the 21C trying some of their fun concoctions.



Cookiefiend, these are really great ideas, thank you! I will have to space out all of these great recommendations or I will get nothing done for the next month


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Thank you! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen it, either. I'd really like to get to Dear Evan Hansen before Ben Platt leaves...DS1 texted me at intermission to tell me he "ALMOST" cried. He's seen everything....said Hamilton was "meh" (I know, blasphemy). He's rather old school. The only current show he wants to see again is Groundhog Day because he wants to figure out some of the cool tech stuff they do.



Lol at DS1 is "old school"


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Thank you! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen it, either. I'd really like to get to Dear Evan Hansen before Ben Platt leaves...DS1 texted me at intermission to tell me he "ALMOST" cried. He's seen everything....said Hamilton was "meh" (I know, blasphemy). He's rather old school. The only current show he wants to see again is Groundhog Day because he wants to figure out some of the cool tech stuff they do.



I saw Dear Evan Hansen a few weeks ago! It was really phenomenal - the best Broadway show I've ever seen, and I've seen a fair amount. Ben Platt was born for this role and was spectacular. I didn't cry (I almost never cry at movies or shows, unless it involves sad things happening to animals), but everyone else around me in the theater was sniffling and dabbing at their eyes.


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone have Roger Vivier boots? Looking at you PbP! I know you have many shoes of this brand [emoji16]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Moirai said:


> Hi! Anyone of those have a lemony or green tea scent without smelling like lemon Pledge ? I also like floral scents like gardenia but the ones I've tried are too strong.



Try 5 o'clock gingembre by Serge Lutens. It's my all time favourite. Smells like ginger tea with lemon. Very comfortable and tasty smell. 
And, if I remember it correctly, L'Artisan Parfumeur have Tea for Two.
Jo Malone to me smell very synthetic. However, I believe that with perfumes the rule is that only your own opinion matters. If you like it, enjoy it and wear it.


----------



## cafecreme15

Also apologies to everyone in advance if I am not too responsive this long weekend. It's my birthday today, and DBF and I have planned a lot of activities and excursions, many of which had to be converted to rainy day activities at the last minute! Today we a spent a lovely couple of hours at the art museum here where we saw a wonderful wildlife photography special exhibit, and European paintings from the Renaissance through the Impressionist era. Of course, had to snap a picture of my two new Hermes bracelets outside!


----------



## Moirai

bobkat1991 said:


> Try "Oranges and Lemons say the bells of St. Clemons" by James Heeley


Thank you, bobkat! With all these recommendations I should be able to find one I like. You ladies are awesome!


----------



## Moirai

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Try 5 o'clock gingembre by Serge Lutens. It's my all time favourite. Smells like ginger tea with lemon. Very comfortable and tasty smell.
> And, if I remember it correctly, L'Artisan Parfumeur have Tea for Two.
> Jo Malone to me smell very synthetic. However, I believe that with perfumes the rule is that only your own opinion matters. If you like it, enjoy it and wear it.


Thank you! I've not heard of this brand. Will check it out.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Also apologies to everyone in advance if I am not too responsive this long weekend. It's my birthday today, and DBF and I have planned a lot of activities and excursions, many of which had to be converted to rainy day activities at the last minute! Today we a spent a lovely couple of hours at the art museum here where we saw a wonderful wildlife photography special exhibit, and European paintings from the Renaissance through the Impressionist era. Of course, had to snap a picture of my two new Hermes bracelets outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813247


Happy birthday to you!!!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Also apologies to everyone in advance if I am not too responsive this long weekend. It's my birthday today, and DBF and I have planned a lot of activities and excursions, many of which had to be converted to rainy day activities at the last minute! Today we a spent a lovely couple of hours at the art museum here where we saw a wonderful wildlife photography special exhibit, and European paintings from the Renaissance through the Impressionist era. Of course, had to snap a picture of my two new Hermes bracelets outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813247



Happy birthday!! I hope you have a very special weekend


----------



## luckylove

BBC said:


> Thank you! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't seen it, either. I'd really like to get to Dear Evan Hansen before Ben Platt leaves...DS1 texted me at intermission to tell me he "ALMOST" cried. He's seen everything....said Hamilton was "meh" (I know, blasphemy). He's rather old school. The only current show he wants to see again is Groundhog Day because he wants to figure out some of the cool tech stuff they do.



BBC, definitely try to see the play before Ben leaves! I took DS to see it recently. It was phenomenal. Ben is quite a talented young man who gives the show a raw and full performance every night.  I think it should be required viewing for 8th-12th graders. I still haven't quite made it to Hamilton, but it is on the list...


----------



## luckylove

cafecreme15 said:


> Also apologies to everyone in advance if I am not too responsive this long weekend. It's my birthday today, and DBF and I have planned a lot of activities and excursions, many of which had to be converted to rainy day activities at the last minute! Today we a spent a lovely couple of hours at the art museum here where we saw a wonderful wildlife photography special exhibit, and European paintings from the Renaissance through the Impressionist era. Of course, had to snap a picture of my two new Hermes bracelets outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813247



Happy Birthday!! enjoy the weekend!! Your new H bracelets look great!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Speaking about smells.
I'm sitting in the leaving room and thinking, god this furniture pledge smells disgusting. Moved to another room and think, I should really ask the maid to change the pledge. Because it was making me literally sick, I had to leave the house, but the smell was there too!
It turned out that it was me who was stinking, specifically a new Amouage that a friend who lives in Oman brought for me and I sprayed a little to try.  It almost made me crazy, this is what I call the power of perfume


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Sort of medium to dark gray.
> 
> FYI - yesterday's temp in SF reached 106! Breaking an all-time record for any date , since records have been kept in the 1800s. It was only 105 at our house, lol! Luckily we have a/c. Most homes in SF do not.


This is so amazing, as I am always freezing when working in SF in August!!! Perhaps people are actually in the water at Ocean Beach? So sorry for you, actually. This is not normal. The eclipse?


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> Popping in to say hi! I will have to catch up before I have anything valuable to add.
> 
> Except Prepster looking for oatmeal cashmere - try Kinross. Love their everyday pieces.



Don't bother to catch up.   This is a train that you can get on from anywhere.   Good to see you.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Speaking about smells.
> I'm sitting in the leaving room and thinking, god this furniture pledge smells disgusting. Moved to another room and think, I should really ask the maid to change the pledge. Because it was making me literally sick, I had to leave the house, but the smell was there too!
> It turned out that it was me who was stinking, specifically a new Amouage that a friend who lives in Oman brought for me and I sprayed a little to try.  It almost made me crazy, this is what I call the power of perfume



Now that is funny.


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Also apologies to everyone in advance if I am not too responsive this long weekend. It's my birthday today, and DBF and I have planned a lot of activities and excursions, many of which had to be converted to rainy day activities at the last minute! Today we a spent a lovely couple of hours at the art museum here where we saw a wonderful wildlife photography special exhibit, and European paintings from the Renaissance through the Impressionist era. Of course, had to snap a picture of my two new Hermes bracelets outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813247


They look cute together! Nice way to bring sophistication to pink. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Speaking about smells.
> I'm sitting in the leaving room and thinking, god this furniture pledge smells disgusting. Moved to another room and think, I should really ask the maid to change the pledge. Because it was making me literally sick, I had to leave the house, but the smell was there too!
> It turned out that it was me who was stinking, specifically a new Amouage that a friend who lives in Oman brought for me and I sprayed a little to try.  It almost made me crazy, this is what I call the power of perfume



That is the power of scent! Any perfume and I really mean AnY perfume - has a long trial period. DH (aka as Mr Cookie) has a very sensitive sense of smell - it's both amazing and annoying as heck - if it bothers him I don't buy it. And really that's what it's about - I want to smell good to the one who matters most!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Also apologies to everyone in advance if I am not too responsive this long weekend. It's my birthday today, and DBF and I have planned a lot of activities and excursions, many of which had to be converted to rainy day activities at the last minute! Today we a spent a lovely couple of hours at the art museum here where we saw a wonderful wildlife photography special exhibit, and European paintings from the Renaissance through the Impressionist era. Of course, had to snap a picture of my two new Hermes bracelets outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813247



Happy Birthday! [emoji4]


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> Also apologies to everyone in advance if I am not too responsive this long weekend. It's my birthday today, and DBF and I have planned a lot of activities and excursions, many of which had to be converted to rainy day activities at the last minute! Today we a spent a lovely couple of hours at the art museum here where we saw a wonderful wildlife photography special exhibit, and European paintings from the Renaissance through the Impressionist era. Of course, had to snap a picture of my two new Hermes bracelets outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813247



Happy birthday!


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> DH (*aka as Mr Cookie)* has a very sensitive sense of smell



Not Mr Fiend?


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> Popping in to say hi! I will have to catch up before I have anything valuable to add.
> 
> Except Prepster looking for oatmeal cashmere - try Kinross. Love their everyday pieces.



Thanks!



Moirai said:


> Hi! Anyone of those have a lemony or green tea scent without smelling like lemon Pledge ? I also like floral scents like gardenia but the ones I've tried are too strong.



No doubt you've already tried Bulgari Eau Parfumée Green Tea.  I just bought the new(er) Chanel N°5 L’EAU.  It is light, clean, transparent and citrusy. DKNY Women, (which may only be available on the DK website now) is very citrus fresh.  It smells like a gin and tonic.



nicole0612 said:


> Cookiefiend, these are really great ideas, thank you! I will have to space out all of these great recommendations or I will get nothing done for the next month



Lol!  But you'll be very relaxed!


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Thanks for skincare tips everyone! My current favorite beauty products are Latisse, sunscreens from La Roche Posay and EltaMD, RetinA, Dr Jart Ceramidin cream, and La Roche Posay cleanser. I've had IPL in the past and it worked great for lightening/removing sunspots and overall smoothing of the skin. Any suggestions on eye cream for depuffing under eye area? I'm also looking for a light perfume for summer, not too floral or citrusy. My favorite perfume is Flowerbomb but It seems too strong for summer.



Sorry to be late with recommendations. Have you tried Molinard colognes? Love  https://www.molinard.com/en/perfumes/253-eau-de-cologne-france.html  I'm only not buying this year because I'm (very happily) getting through a bottle of H Rose Amazone. Ask if you can try a sample first.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> Not Mr Fiend?



Sometimes yes... [emoji38][emoji6][emoji38]


----------



## EmileH

Happy birthday cafecreme! 

Nicole I don't have any RV boots. They look nice and comfortable.


----------



## Mininana

Hi everyone! Excited to join this thread. It has 67 pages so I can't read all of you but thank you cordeliere for starting this thread!! 
I've been traveling a lot lately and wanted to share one of my favorite pics with my two (almost three!) year old boy     

Ugh! Pic does not seem to want to upload!! 

Sorry ladies. Maybe for next time!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Lol at DS1 is "old school"



Lol you have no idea. DS1 defies categorization. 



cafecreme15 said:


> I saw Dear Evan Hansen a few weeks ago! It was really phenomenal - the best Broadway show I've ever seen, and I've seen a fair amount. Ben Platt was born for this role and was spectacular. I didn't cry (I almost never cry at movies or shows, unless it involves sad things happening to animals), but everyone else around me in the theater was sniffling and dabbing at their eyes.





luckylove said:


> BBC, definitely try to see the play before Ben leaves! I took DS to see it recently. It was phenomenal. Ben is quite a talented young man who gives the show a raw and full performance every night.  I think it should be required viewing for 8th-12th graders. I still haven't quite made it to Hamilton, but it is on the list...



Yes, I am definitely trying to get there. Love Ben Platt, we saw him when he did a two-show run of Secret Garden at Lincoln Center (DS1's friend was in it) and he was just amazing. 



Cordeliere said:


> Don't bother to catch up.   This is a train that you can get on from anywhere.   Good to see you.



Thanks, great to be here! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] I will try to keep up [emoji125]


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Speaking about smells.
> I'm sitting in the leaving room and thinking, god this furniture pledge smells disgusting. Moved to another room and think, I should really ask the maid to change the pledge. Because it was making me literally sick, I had to leave the house, but the smell was there too!
> It turned out that it was me who was stinking, specifically a new Amouage that a friend who lives in Oman brought for me and I sprayed a little to try.  It almost made me crazy, this is what I call the power of perfume



Is it Interlude Woman (or Man)? I think I read it was supposed to be "unsettling", it's nick name is 'the blue beast'. If it is, looks like the description was right LOL.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> Is it Interlude Woman (or Man)? I think I read it was supposed to be "unsettling", it's nick name is 'the blue beast'. If it is, looks like the description was right LOL.



No, it's one of their Opuses. I think Volume III. You know they're produced in Oman and my friend, a crazy perfumista who lives there, is their favourite client. She gets invited to their factory, meets the management, receives special gifts etc. So she brought for me a big bag of samples. I love having many samples because they are great for travelling. 
So happy I tried this before traveling or going out! Seriously, vomiting-headache inducing smell. To me. Because someone may like it. After all, we all have different tastes.

I had this perfume (surprisingly by Serge Lutens who is one of my favourite noses) which reminded me of a car freshener. Coconut and sweet vanilla. I couldn't use it so ended up adding it to the scent dispenser. A friend came, liked the smell so I gave it to her. And what do you think? She brought it home and they had another honeymoon with her husband because he got excited every time he smelled it on her.
I'm just hoping he will not meet anyone else using it...

And another smell Arabie by Lutens was a blind buy, I liked the description. It has  a curry note in it. In our hot climate that curry gets very strong. I cannot use it because my driver is Indian and I don't want to send him a wrong message


----------



## dharma

Moirai said:


> Thank you, bobkat! With all these recommendations I should be able to find one I like. You ladies are awesome!


Moirai, you have so many great suggestions! I would like to add this oldie but goodie, a summer go to, Annick Goutal Eau d' Hadrien. Depending on how it settles on you it can go a little toward pledge but I find it works for most of my friends that like it on me.


----------



## dharma

Sheikha Latifa said:


> No, it's one of their Opuses. I think Volume III. You know they're produced in Oman and my friend, a crazy perfumista who lives there, is their favourite client. She gets invited to their factory, meets the management, receives special gifts etc. So she brought for me a big bag of samples. I love having many samples because they are great for travelling.
> So happy I tried this before traveling or going out! Seriously, vomiting-headache inducing smell. To me. Because someone may like it. After all, we all have different tastes.
> 
> I had this perfume (surprisingly by Serge Lutens who is one of my favourite noses) which reminded me of a car freshener. Coconut and sweet vanilla. I couldn't use it so ended up adding it to the scent dispenser. A friend came, liked the smell so I gave it to her. And what do you think? She brought it home and they had another honeymoon with her husband because he got excited every time he smelled it on her.
> I'm just hoping he will not meet anyone else using it...
> 
> And another smell Arabie by Lutens was a blind buy, I liked the description. It has  a curry note in it. In our hot climate that curry gets very strong. I cannot use it because my driver is Indian and I don't want to send him a wrong message


This is hysterical! I read somewhere that a "study" was done and most men are turned on by the scent of apple pie and vanilla  I guess a way to a man's heart really is through his stomach.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt you've already tried Bulgari Eau Parfumée Green Tea.  I just bought the new(er) Chanel N°5 L’EAU.  It is light, clean, transparent and citrusy. DKNY Women, (which may only be available on the DK website now) is very citrus fresh.  It smells like a gin and tonic.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  But you'll be very relaxed!


Thanks, prepster. Yes, I've tried of bvlgari Au the Vert but not Chanel L'EAU. I'll check it out next time I'm at the mall. It sounds lovely.



papertiger said:


> Sorry to be late with recommendations. Have you tried Molinard colognes? Love  https://www.molinard.com/en/perfumes/253-eau-de-cologne-france.html  I'm only not buying this year because I'm (very happily) getting through a bottle of H Rose Amazone. Ask if you can try a sample first.


Thank you, papertiger. I'm learning about brands I've never heard of. I love bergamot too.



Mininana said:


> Hi everyone! Excited to join this thread. It has 67 pages so I can't read all of you but thank you cordeliere for starting this thread!!
> I've been traveling a lot lately and wanted to share one of my favorite pics with my two (almost three!) year old boy
> 
> Ugh! Pic does not seem to want to upload!!
> 
> Sorry ladies. Maybe for next time!!


Hi mininana! Welcome! Would love to see your pic.



dharma said:


> Moirai, you have so many great suggestions! I would like to add this oldie but goodie, a summer go to, Annick Goutal Eau d' Hadrien. Depending on how it settles on you it can go a little toward pledge but I find it works for most of my friends that like it on me.


Thanks dharma, I welcome all suggestions. Love to try different ones to see what works because many don't for me. I've used flowerbomb for years because it's one of the few that I enjoy and doesn't give me a headache.


----------



## Mininana

Moirai said:


> Thanks, prepster. Yes, I've tried of bvlgari Au the Vert but not Chanel L'EAU. I'll check it out next time I'm at the mall. It sounds lovely.
> 
> 
> Thank you, papertiger. I'm learning about brands I've never heard of. I love bergamot too.
> 
> 
> Hi mininana! Welcome! Would love to see your pic.
> 
> 
> Thanks dharma, I welcome all suggestions. Love to try different ones to see what works because many don't for me. I've used flowerbomb for years because it's one of the few that I enjoy and doesn't give me a headache.



Hi right back! Tried again but it doesn't work. I wonder if I need to update my app. [emoji848]


----------



## Angelian

Cordeliere said:


> No shooting here.   No stone throwing.   I am interested in alternatives.   It is almost impossible for me not to fall into group think, so I appreciate having other options.  Do they have the logo in the weave?   I am kind of adamantly anti logo, so that would be a problem for me.  If not logo heavy, I will definitely check them out.



Apologies Cordie, if this already has been answered or something similar has been posted, but I'm catching up on 40+ pages  

Like you, I am anti-logo and that has prevented me from getting the LV-shawl as it has the all-too-well-known logo all over it. But instead I bought a really similar one from Dior. Very few people recognise it as Dior. Added bonus for me is that I have not seen it on others (unlike the LV, which almost every other person seems to have, real or fake). 

This is the one I own, but in a different colour (I have it in black). It is not on the website right now, but I believe they should still have it at the boutiques. The logo you see here is the only one and can easily be hidden. Here is a link (to the French-site so you can see the prices). Some beautiful less-neutral ones too! https://www.dior.com/couture/fr_fr/mode-femme/accessoires/etoles



Also, do not know if you are familiar with Dior, but please know the SAs at Dior are the nicest I have ever met and their service is superb!!


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> No, it's one of their Opuses. I think Volume III. You know they're produced in Oman and my friend, a crazy perfumista who lives there, is their favourite client. She gets invited to their factory, meets the management, receives special gifts etc. So she brought for me a big bag of samples. I love having many samples because they are great for travelling.
> So happy I tried this before traveling or going out! Seriously, vomiting-headache inducing smell. To me. Because someone may like it. After all, we all have different tastes.
> 
> I had this perfume (surprisingly by Serge Lutens who is one of my favourite noses) which reminded me of a car freshener. Coconut and sweet vanilla. I couldn't use it so ended up adding it to the scent dispenser. *A friend came, liked the smell so I gave it to her. And what do you think? She brought it home and they had another honeymoon with her husband because he got excited every time he smelled it on her.*
> I'm just hoping he will not meet anyone else using it...
> 
> And another smell Arabie by Lutens was a blind buy, I liked the description. It has  a curry note in it. In our hot climate that curry gets very strong. I cannot use it because my driver is Indian and I don't want to send him a wrong message



 I bet you're friend (and her husband) adored you! 

You're so funny! Actually, I need to try Volume III just to know  what you mean and see if I feel the same.

I also don't like most vanilla in perfumes.  

My sister used to like Thierry Mugler's Angel, her signiture scent LOL but it made me feel nauseous. I used to have to ask her not to wear it if we were going anywhere to eat and she always wore it anyway.


----------



## Joannadyne

So have any of you had this experience? This has happened to me twice. I fall in love with a new scent and buy a bottle to enjoy. Soon thereafter, I smell it on a work colleague who has decided to adopt it as her signature fragrance, so much so that I literally cannot wear the perfume anymore without thinking of them. With one of them, I just finally gave her my bottle - I no longer liked it anymore because of the intense association. The other I kept but use it sparingly.


----------



## Mininana

Joannadyne said:


> So have any of you had this experience? This has happened to me twice. I fall in love with a new scent and buy a bottle to enjoy. Soon thereafter, I smell it on a work colleague who has decided to adopt it as her signature fragrance, so much so that I literally cannot wear the perfume anymore without thinking of them. With one of them, I just finally gave her my bottle - I no longer liked it anymore because of the intense association. The other I kept but use it sparingly.



Sounds like you need to find one you really love! So much that you can't give up!!


----------



## Angelian

Genie27 said:


> The twillies are so cute, and I'd love to wear one in my hair or on a hat, but so far, they sit unused.



Genie, those twillies are too cute not to wear! Still thinking about adding that Nigel Peak in that exact CW. 
Have you considered wearing them on your wrist? Great during higher temperatures. Not for everyone but maybe you like it?






Sheikha Latifa said:


> Yeah, my sheikh also loves champagne although it's extremely expensive here and one needs a licence to buy it in a shop (I don't have it).
> Following the fast-changing-topics trend, what is your favourite champagne?


Favourite champagne: do not drink it often because it's not very common here, but Ruinart! Very pleased when I found out they serve it at the Dior boutique.
I remember your thoughts on the collections done by Maria Grazia Chiuri at Dior were very similar to mine. But unlike me, you are/were a very good customer of their RTW. Just curious; have you bought anything lately? Or did you move on to other brands?



cafecreme15 said:


> Also apologies to everyone in advance if I am not too responsive this long weekend. It's my birthday today, and DBF and I have planned a lot of activities and excursions, many of which had to be converted to rainy day activities at the last minute! Today we a spent a lovely couple of hours at the art museum here where we saw a wonderful wildlife photography special exhibit, and European paintings from the Renaissance through the Impressionist era. Of course, had to snap a picture of my two new Hermes bracelets outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813247



 Happy birthday and congrats on those two beautiful bracelets!


----------



## Angelian

This ring is on my Hermès shortlist, do any of you perhaps have it? I have yet to see it IRL. Any thoughts on H silver? Is it worth it? I really love the design and plan on wearing it on my index finger.


----------



## Mininana

Angelian said:


> This ring is on my Hermès shortlist, do any of you perhaps have it? I have yet to see it IRL. Any thoughts on H silver? Is it worth it? I really love the design and plan on wearing it on my index finger.
> 
> View attachment 3814048



Cute ring!! 

I haven't bought anything silver in a long time, but I enjoyed index finger rings when I used to wear them!! 


I think PbP has quite a few H silver and gold items, maybe she can chime in on quality.


----------



## Mininana

Angelian said:


> Genie, those twillies are too cute not to wear! Still thinking about adding that Nigel Peak in that exact CW.
> Have you considered wearing them on your wrist? Great during higher temperatures. Not for everyone but maybe you like it?
> View attachment 3814017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite champagne: do not drink it often because it's not very common here, but Ruinart! Very pleased when I found out they serve it at the Dior boutique.
> I remember your thoughts on the collections done by Maria Grazia Chiuri at Dior were very similar to mine. But unlike me, you are/were a very good customer of their RTW. Just curious; have you bought anything lately? Or did you move on to other brands?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday and congrats on those two beautiful bracelets!



Love wearing twillies like this!!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy birthday cafecreme!
> 
> Nicole I don't have any RV boots. They look nice and comfortable.



I thought it anyone would, it would be you 
Can you remind me of the style of your CL ankle boots?
Boots on the mind here.
Maybe because our friend is so excited about sparkle boots it is subconsciously triggering me to buy buy buy more boots


----------



## Meta

Angelian said:


> This ring is on my Hermès shortlist, do any of you perhaps have it? I have yet to see it IRL. Any thoughts on H silver? Is it worth it? I really love the design and plan on wearing it on my index finger.
> 
> View attachment 3814048


I have it and love it, my very first piece of Silver jewelry from H. I posted about it here.

I'm usually a planner but this was an impulse purchase while at FSH and I have no regrets. I'd totally add the rose gold one too (that just came out) but the price for that is much dearer in comparison!


----------



## Angelian

weN84 said:


> I have it and love it, my very first piece of Silver jewelry from H. I posted about it here.
> 
> I'm usually a planner but this was an impulse purchase while at FSH and I have no regrets. I'd totally add the rose gold one too (that just came out) but the price for that is much dearer in comparison!



Thanks Wen, that's so great to hear you still love it! And you also wear it on the index finger! 
Do you wear it often? I plan on using it as an every day piece. Love the design of the rose golds too, but fortunately they don't suit my skintone


----------



## Meta

Angelian said:


> Thanks Wen, that's so great to hear you still love it! And you also wear it on the index finger!
> Do you wear it often? I plan on using it as an every day piece. Love the design of the rose golds too, but fortunately they don't suit my skintone


I don't wear it daily but at least once or twice a week. I keep it in my drawer when I'm not wearing it and not out in the open to prevent tarnish as advised by my SA.  

Lucky you on rose gold not working for you!  My skin tone does better with yellow or rose gold but I really liked this piece and the price wasn't too bad!  Hope you'll be my twin soon!


----------



## Cordeliere

Angelian said:


> Apologies Cordie, if this already has been answered or something similar has been posted, but I'm catching up on 40+ pages
> 
> Like you, I am anti-logo and that has prevented me from getting the LV-shawl as it has the all-too-well-known logo all over it. But instead I bought a really similar one from Dior. Very few people recognise it as Dior. Added bonus for me is that I have not seen it on others (unlike the LV, which almost every other person seems to have, real or fake).
> 
> This is the one I own, but in a different colour (I have it in black). It is not on the website right now, but I believe they should still have it at the boutiques. The logo you see here is the only one and can easily be hidden. Here is a link (to the French-site so you can see the prices). Some beautiful less-neutral ones too! https://www.dior.com/couture/fr_fr/mode-femme/accessoires/etoles
> View attachment 3813761
> 
> 
> Also, do not know if you are familiar with Dior, but please know the SAs at Dior are the nicest I have ever met and their service is superb!!



That shawl is very pretty.   I am craving a blush pink outfit, so that is very appealing.   I like the styling of Dior bags a lot.   I have been in the Dior store in Vegas and they were very nice.  But I just assumed that Vegas is the place that all SAs are nice.

And no need to catch up unless you are seeking a way to pass time.  Feel free to drop in and drop out.


----------



## Cordeliere

Angelian said:


> Have you considered wearing them on your wrist? Great during higher temperatures. Not for everyone but maybe you like it?
> View attachment 3814017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



I have a fitbit.   I really like using it to track distance and calories.  But I don't like how it feels on my wrist.  I was considering wrapping it in a twilly to get rid of the sharp edge.


----------



## katekluet

Cordeliere said:


> That shawl is very pretty.   I am craving a blush pink outfit, so that is very appealing.   I like the styling of Dior bags a lot.   I have been in the Dior store in Vegas and they were very nice.  But I just assumed that Vegas is the place that all SAs are nice.
> 
> And no need to catch up unless you are seeking a way to pass time.  Feel free to drop in and drop out.


Stella McCartney has wonderful blush pieces


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I have a fitbit.   I really like using it to track distance and calories.  But I don't like how it feels on my wrist.  I was considering wrapping it in a twilly to get rid of the sharp edge.


What a good idea! I also hate the band. I had a cool magnetic rose gold band but I lost it, and the watch. Since then I have stuck to the rubber but hate it. Hm. Shall we try twillies?


----------



## EmileH

I think Hermes silver is an incredible value for the quality of the pieces. I don't think you could ever go wrong with a piece of Hermes silver. And there are so many interesting designs to suit anyone's style. I think the gold pieces are a bit of a tougher call. The price points are so much higher that I think you have to be really sure that you absolutely love a piece to make it worthwhile.

Nicole I have the karlistrap louboutins. I'm not sure how much you would like them. It seems as if you like delicate feminine shoes. The louboutins are a bit clunky heavy and edgy in a moto style. I have seen some other low to mid heel louboutin ankle boots that look more delicate. I think I could see you more in these. 

The take home message from my ankle boot experience for me was that I had to decide what exactly I wanted to wear with the boots and they try the boots with that sort of outfit. Then try to branch out and see if the boots worked with other types of outfits as well. But one pair of ankle boots will not suit every tripe of outfit.


----------



## EmileH

I'm catching up. Someone started discussing Dior RTW. I would love to hear more thoughts. I ventured down that path recently. Overall I don't like Maria's designs. Her pieces are not what comes to mind when I think of Dior. There seem to be some rather classic less elaborate pieces at the stores that aren't shown on the runway. They are more interesting to me. It's kind of a pita to find them. I have to find my way to one of the larger stores and then hope the SA finds something interesting in the back that I didn't know  existed. 

I'm also on the fence about the fits. I bought a black bar jacket. The fit is very good. Not excellent. And when I tried to have it altered as I do my chanel jackets the results were a disaster. I'm surprised that they don't use the multi panel seaming that chanel and Hermes use to get a better individual fit. I was going to buy the jacket in blue as well because I love blue but I decided that I didn't need the jacket in two colors especially if the fits wasn't 100% perfect. All of the coordinating pieces were also a bit too weird and/ or impractical for me. 

I'm hoping that Maria comes up with a better take on the bar jacket or that they move onto another designer.


----------



## Angelian

weN84 said:


> I don't wear it daily but at least once or twice a week. I keep it in my drawer when I'm not wearing it and not out in the open to prevent tarnish as advised by my SA.
> 
> Lucky you on rose gold not working for you!  My skin tone does better with yellow or rose gold but I really liked this piece and the price wasn't too bad!  Hope you'll be my twin soon!



 I think I will be your twin soon! Waiting for a notice that a scarf that's on my wishlist has arrived and will take that opportunity to inquire if they have it. 



Cordeliere said:


> And no need to catch up unless you are seeking a way to pass time.  Feel free to drop in and drop out.



I know I don't need to catch up, but don't want to miss out on all the great conversations and subjects in this thread!


----------



## papertiger

Angelian said:


> This ring is on my Hermès shortlist, do any of you perhaps have it? I have yet to see it IRL. Any thoughts on H silver? Is it worth it? I really love the design and plan on wearing it on my index finger.
> 
> View attachment 3814048



H silver was totally worth it for me. I don't buy everything I fancy but I have the TGM hoops (Loop) from a few years ago and my beloved GM Gallop (not the diamond version). These seem very well thought about in terms of deign, finish and practicality. I wear their pieces a lot. I'd love to get something from their new 'Punk' collection


----------



## Mininana

Moooooorning everyone!! I haven't been this excited about TPF in so long! Reading while having my morning coffee in the dark 

I've been traveling so much lately that my kid must have sensed I'm leaving him for two days today and he was a total nightmare last nigh ugh!


Just tried posting a picture and still can't. Going to uninstall and install the app and see what happens. 


PBP, I vaguely remember your episode with Dior. How did they end up making up for you?
Also, Those ankle boots are super cute. 


And good to know about H silver! I also felt it was a great price point. I now wonder if I need anything? Always loved the farandole necklace but never wear big necklaces in real life.


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> So have any of you had this experience? This has happened to me twice. I fall in love with a new scent and buy a bottle to enjoy. Soon thereafter, I smell it on a work colleague who has decided to adopt it as her signature fragrance, so much so that I literally cannot wear the perfume anymore without thinking of them. With one of them, I just finally gave her my bottle - I no longer liked it anymore because of the intense association. The other I kept but use it sparingly.



I'm always amazed that anyone can guess what I'm wearing. I like leather, mossy, earthy scents in Winter so unless someone's into H (usually men's) the problem doesn't come up.  Bel Amis is my favourite everyday ATM. I also have a rotation of scent rather than just one. I'm coming to the end of a bottle of Annick Goutal Myrrhe Ardente which was gifted to me 2010! my Molinard Habanita EdP will replace it on the shelf (bought 2014) both are not at all wearable for work. 

Happily, when it's happened it's usually been before purchase. I'm really slow to adopt any new fragrance. All the classics like L'heure bleue, Mitsouko, C No. 5 & 19 etc I know are 'taken' as you'd expect, so I just steer clear and buy for others b-days etc. A lot of my friends are into Tom Ford's fragrances too, I don't even need to know which, I say "hello" XX and 'bam' into TF-land. I'm certainly not buying anyone the new one launching this month, I can't even write the name here and the notes sound 'muddy'.

I know exactly what you mean though. Scent's seem to bypass all logic and reason. My mother has always worn and still wears YSL Opium so it's really weird if i meet someone else wearing it because I keep thinking my mum's in the room.


----------



## Angelian

Pocketbook Pup, I do not own any Dior RTW, but know @Sheikha Latifa (VIP?) does. 
I do not like Maria's designs either (not to say: greatly dislike) and obviously her designs for the runway come through in all the different departments, not just clothes. The designs and clean lines by Raf Simons were what lured me to Dior and I was disappointed when he left. Even more so when I saw the first collection by Maria. To me, Dior has lost its identity with her designs. Like it's catering to the masses and doing what a lot of the other high-end brands are doing, in stead of following their own path. Hate the use of a logo on everything and anything and do not like the choice of hardware on their accessories. 

Only things that appeal to me right now are some of the scarves and footwear. Came across these booties and kind of love them (black, clean lines, interesting detail, no logo, no hardware, thin heel and pointy toes = ).


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> Moooooorning everyone!! I haven't been this excited about TPF in so long! Reading while having my morning coffee in the dark
> 
> I've been traveling so much lately that my kid must have sensed I'm leaving him for two days today and he was a total nightmare last nigh ugh!
> 
> 
> Just tried posting a picture and still can't. Going to uninstall and install the app and see what happens.
> 
> 
> PBP, I vaguely remember your episode with Dior. How did they end up making up for you?
> Also, Those ankle boots are super cute.
> 
> 
> And good to know about H silver! I also felt it was a great price point. I now wonder if I need anything? Always loved the farandole necklace but never wear big necklaces in real life.



Dior botched the alterations but their customer service was excellent. They overnighted me a new jacket as a replacement. It fit well enough that I didn't attempt to alter it at all. I felt that the construction of the jacket limited what they could do to individualize the fit. It doesn't have as many seams in the back to take in or let out so I don't think they will ever get a perfect fit. I would be afraid to try again.


----------



## Angelian

papertiger said:


> H silver was totally worth it for me. I don't buy everything I fancy but I have the TGM hoops (Loop) from a few years ago and my beloved GM Gallop (not the diamond version). These seem very well thought about in terms of deign, finish and practicality. I wear their pieces a lot. I'd love to get something from their new 'Punk' collection


Thanks PT! So great to hear such positive feedback on H silver, I really value all your opinions!



Mininana said:


> Moooooorning everyone!!
> And good to know about H silver! I also felt it was a great price point. I now wonder if I need anything? Always loved the farandole necklace but never wear big necklaces in real life.


Morning Mininana! Of course you need something!  The farandole necklace is on my radar too and I almost never wear any necklaces. But started wearing one more often as sort of experiment to see if I need it in my life. What I definitely know I need: a big moneytree as my H-wishlist is way too long!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> I bet you're friend (and her husband) adored you!
> 
> You're so funny! Actually, I need to try Volume III just to know  what you mean and see if I feel the same.
> 
> I also don't like most vanilla in perfumes.
> 
> My sister used to like Thierry Mugler's Angel, her signiture scent LOL but it made me feel nauseous. I used to have to ask her not to wear it if we were going anywhere to eat and she always wore it anyway.



Try all volumes. It might as well be IV or II. Actually, I tried to like Amouage. With all this access to their products, that what be great. But you know what, it did not happen. Just like me and Penthalion or other English brands. This love story wasn't meant to be. 
I can't say I love pure vanilla but I love orientals and most of them have vanilla in the base. Or take the classic Guerlain base - vanilla, but how tastefully and gracefully introduced. Light, evasive and seductive.
And the infamous Angel, the murderer of the smell buds... I must admit, there's  something addictive in it. Like any synthetic drugs. Ok, you don't know me so I can confess to you. I used when it was first released!!!!! Until at some moment of time I realised that everyone smells it and it reminds me of the smell of chemicals at a hair salon. That was the end of our relations


----------



## papertiger

@Angelian & @Pocketbook Pup 

Agreeing to the major blow when RS left Dior even though I haven't bought anything since JG days. Raf was like a breath of fresh air and I often accompanied others for seasonal selections. In MGC's defence she wasn't quite given the same _carte blanche_ as RS but has had considerable commercial directives. I'm not seeing the "Dior DNA" MGC talked about as inspiration but I guess we'll see. 

Such a shame no allowance is made for alterations. Incredible and short-sighted for such a House.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Try all volumes. It might as well be IV or II. Actually, I tried to like Amouage. With all this access to their products, that what be great. But you know what, it did not happen. Just like me and Penthalion or other English brands. This love story wasn't meant to be.
> I can't say I love pure vanilla but I love orientals and most of them have vanilla in the base. Or take the classic Guerlain base - vanilla, but how tastefully and gracefully introduced. Light, evasive and seductive.
> And the infamous Angel, the murderer of the smell buds... I must admit, there's  something addictive in it. Like any synthetic drugs. *Ok, you don't know me so I can confess to you. I used when it was first released!!!!! Until at some moment of time I realised that everyone smells it and it reminds me of the smell of chemicals at a hair salon. That was the end of our relations*



 

You know what? The star bottle _was_ cute


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Joannadyne said:


> So have any of you had this experience? This has happened to me twice. I fall in love with a new scent and buy a bottle to enjoy. Soon thereafter, I smell it on a work colleague who has decided to adopt it as her signature fragrance, so much so that I literally cannot wear the perfume anymore without thinking of them. With one of them, I just finally gave her my bottle - I no longer liked it anymore because of the intense association. The other I kept but use it sparingly.



[beware, I'm having my hair dyed, have plenty of time so will be writing a lot.]

How bad is that colleague that you cannot use the same smell? 
Anyway, the solution would be to turn to  niche perfumes rather than mass market. They do not necessarily need to be expensive or hard to find.  But you will definitely not smell it on every second person. (But not Jo Malone who position themselves as niche but are in fact a typical mass market line)


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> @Angelian & @Pocketbook Pup
> 
> Agreeing to the major blow when RS left Dior even though I haven't bought anything since JG days. Raf was like a breath of fresh air and I often accompanied others for seasonal selections. In MGC's defence she wasn't quite given the same _carte blanche_ as RS but has had considerable commercial directives. I'm not seeing the "Dior DNA" MGC talked about as inspiration but I guess we'll see.
> 
> Such a shame no allowance is made for alterations. Incredible and short-sighted for such a House.



Thanks for your insight papertiger. I purchased a Dior black dress that was beautifully fitted.  The bar jacket as I recall ( I'm not home to look at it) has only 1-2 seams in the back to adjust whereas chanel has multiple seams- usually 6-8? I was trying on Hermes ready to wear yesterday. The clothes don't look like much on the hanger but you put them on and [emoji7]. I looked at one jacket and noticed that it had 4-6 seams in the back. In my uneducated but desperately trying to learn little brain the number of seams is what allows adjustment for a perfect fit. Im sure it substantially adds to the cost of production. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong here.

I can see that there are financial pressures at Dior. Hence the giant logos  on everything. I suppose that is what sells. I wonder if it's a good long term strategy?


----------



## arabesques

Angelian said:


> This ring is on my Hermès shortlist, do any of you perhaps have it? I have yet to see it IRL. Any thoughts on H silver? Is it worth it? I really love the design and plan on wearing it on my index finger.
> 
> View attachment 3814048



I have a rather extensive collection of H silver pieces by now, and I wear them everyday.  It might be said that they've become the backbone of my style.  The quality is superb, and the designs are unique, so I never regret a new acquisition.  I tend to layer pieces together for a modern "tribal" vibe.  The new ring and collections are lovely—but don't hesitate to explore the old collections, too.  The pieces don't go out of style.  I just added an older Osmose cuff, and the lines are beautiful with jeans or a more avant-garde (Issey Miyake/Kenzo) ensemble.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I admit to being awful with perfume. My sense of smell is uneven at best - sometimes I can't smell certain things at all, and then sometimes a scent is so overpowering I literally have to wash it off immediately. I also buy enough cosmetics at Chanel and enough things here and there at Hermės that I almost never buy perfume because I have a million samples. 

Old favorites are my standbys Coco and No 5 but my all-time favorite Chanel is Coco Noir. However, this week Chanel just launched Gabrielle and it's a winner for me. It's a warm and pretty scent. Could be my new favorite. With Hermès I like Kelly Caleche and Eau des Merveilles but the Eau de Merveilles Bleue is also really nice. 

Unlike PBP I find that I can make one pair of booties go with quite a lot, but I think this has a lot to do with leg and ankle proportions. I bought a pair of simple grey suede Prada booties last year and wore them with everything (dresses, skirts, jeans) but then again I can't do a thing with flats. Those Dior booties are really pretty (esp in leather) and are super-tempting to me, but the heel looks a bit skinny and I don't think they will work for all my running around. 

It is time to think about shoes! I spent most of the summer in flip-flops, nice sandals or (shudder) sneakers (either going to/from camp, long days in the city or running around doing what needed to be done for a room renovation we just finished). Now it's getting to be shoe season. I know I am finally going to have to get a pair of nice everyday dress shoes (like Chanel low heels) to go with a few things I plan to wear. I really don't wear "shoes" at all....once it's chilly I'm in booties or boots. Is it weird to say I don't really have the lifestyle for shoes??? I may have to come here for all sorts of advice if I actually attempt to do shoes this year!


----------



## restricter

Jumping in on the 'co-worker ruining a fragrance for all time' discussion.    When Chanel Chance first came out, I happened to be in Lord and Taylor on 5th Ave and there was a Chance display on EVERY floor.  By the time I left, I was over the scent.

Time passed and I thought, hey, this is pretty and ended up with a bottle.  Life was good until the Chainsmoking Co-Worker.

She had a COPY of Chance that she spritzed on whenever she went out for a cigarette break which was hourly.   We shared an office with no windows and poor ventilation.  Rinse and repeat for a year until I successfully lobbied her out of my workspace.

I gifted my bottle to her as a parting present and now, four years later, cannot stand the smell of Chance.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ah, Dior ... [ I'm still at a hair salon, plenty of time]

I have lots of RTW from the RS times. Some of them still with tags  None from MC. Hate her designs. The logo mania, the logo kelvin clein-ish underware, the new square Moschino-like design of the logo letters. Don't like the new bags. She is praised for bringing back the logo bag - that was done before her by the group of designers who made a few collections after the leave of RS and before her appointment. I remember how everyone was saying how ugly those bags  were
The only idea that I like - a soft version of LD. But again, why this ugly new logo?

Anyway, although I am a loyal customer (was?) and friends with the local manager, I didn't even go to the latest show. Besides, Pocketbook Pup is right, runway items are rarely wearable, you need to see the commercial collection when it arrives atthe store. 

Also, I have another problem with her designs. No, 2 problems. First, I am not 18 and would look funny in a t-shirt "we should all be feminists" or a baggy jamper. 
Second, I have a classic Dior hour-glass figure (problem, right?). That's why her baggy sweaters or fencing jackets make me look really square. 
I know, she is making evening dresses that would be ok   on me. But how about everyday? I have RS's everyday dresses that look good on me. I did not see any by MC that I would like 


That's why I limited my purchases to Mitzah twilliies (I wear then as hand bands a lot). 

These are everydays by RS


----------



## Genie27

I'm enjoying the perfume conversations - but I don't wear perfume. I did in my 20s, but the last perfume I loved was Costume National in the early 2000s - since discontinued and I have not found another that does not make me feel ill when I smell it on something the next day - like a scarf or jacket that would not get washed after each wear.

I know I have a very strong sense of smell, and stale perfume makes me retch. Is it because of the new chemicals? I don't like most of what I have tried on recently. The perfume lady at H was free one day and showed me all of them and while I was interested in finding a perfume I liked, they all made me feel quite ill.

What I really liked about the CN was the strong cardamom/spice - the next closest I've found was Cartier Declaration. I'd love to hear some similar recommendations from you very knowledgeable ladies.

My teenage years were Samsara, Lou Lou and Anais Anais. @Sheikha Latifa my school hallways were filled with the aroma of Samsara and Shalimar and none of those bothered me beyond being "strong smelling"


----------



## Angelian

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can see that there are financial pressures at Dior. Hence the giant logos  on everything. I suppose that is what sells. I wonder if it's a good long term strategy?


Is this a rhetorical question? The answer is no. 



arabesques said:


> I have a rather extensive collection of H silver pieces by now, and I wear them everyday.  It might be said that they've become the backbone of my style.  The quality is superb, and the designs are unique, so I never regret a new acquisition.  I tend to layer pieces together for a modern "tribal" vibe.  The new ring and collections are lovely—but don't hesitate to explore the old collections, too.  The pieces don't go out of style.  I just added an older Osmose cuff, and the lines are beautiful with jeans or a more avant-garde (Issey Miyake/Kenzo) ensemble.


So good to know, thank you arabesques! There are a lot more rings that I like, but the Twist is the one that speaks to me the most. Love that H jewelry has little fuss and some edginess to them. I will definitely be doing some browsing and trying-on when I go to the boutique. And please share a pic of your new cuff! Or even better: your extensive collection!! 



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ah, Dior ... [ I'm still at a hair salon, plenty of time]
> 
> I have lots of RTW from the RS times. Some of them still with tags  None from MC. Hate her designs. The logo mania, the logo kelvin clein-ish underware, the new square Moschino-like design of the logo letters. Don't like the new bags. She is praised for bringing back the logo bag - that was done before her by the group of designers who made a few collections after the leave of RS and before her appointment. I remember how everyone was saying how ugly those bags  were
> The only idea that I like - a soft version of LD. But again, why this ugly new logo?
> 
> Anyway, although I am a loyal customer (was?) and friends with the local manager, I didn't even go to the latest show. Besides, Pocketbook Pup is right, runway items are rarely wearable, you need to see the commercial collection when it arrives atthe store.
> 
> Also, I have another problem with her designs. No, 2 problems. First, I am not 18 and would look funny in a t-shirt "we should all be feminists" or a baggy jamper.
> Second, I have a classic Dior hour-glass figure (problem, right?). That's why her baggy sweaters or fencing jackets make me look really square.
> I know, she is making evening dresses that would be ok   on me. But how about everyday? I have RS's everyday dresses that look good on me. I did not see any by MC that I would like
> 
> 
> That's why I limited my purchases to Mitzah twilliies (I wear then as hand bands a lot).
> 
> These are everydays by RS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814712
> 
> View attachment 3814713



Ok, we still share the same sentiments on Dior. 
Love those two dresses on you, especially the first one, perfection! And pairing them with slip-ons/sneakers is great!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> I'm enjoying the perfume conversations - but I don't wear perfume. I did in my 20s, but the last perfume I loved was Costume National in the early 2000s - since discontinued and I have not found another that does not make me feel ill when I smell it on something the next day - like a scarf or jacket that would not get washed after each wear.
> 
> I know I have a very strong sense of smell, and stale perfume makes me retch. Is it because of the new chemicals? I don't like most of what I have tried on recently. The perfume lady at H was free one day and showed me all of them and while I was interested in finding a perfume I liked, they all made me feel quite ill.
> 
> What I really liked about the CN was the strong cardamom/spice - the next closest I've found was Cartier Declaration. I'd love to hear some similar recommendations from you very knowledgeable ladies.
> 
> My teenage years were Samsara, Lou Lou and Anais Anais. @Sheikha Latifa my school hallways were filled with the aroma of Samsara and Shalimar and none of those bothered me beyond being "strong smelling"



Have you tried vintages? Quite possible that the new formulas and chemicals are giving you this reaction.

I have one in mind for you but I will check it when I get home, just forgot the name.


----------



## Genie27

I'm very open to suggestions Sheikha, as I cannot test many. It was this specific one I liked. 
http://www.fragrancex.com/products/_cid_perfume-am-lid_c-am-pid_68621w__products.html


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cinnabar! Finally, I thought this would kill me. Old Cinnabar. Spicy. But not the new one, this is beee-e-e (to me)


----------



## pigleto972001

I like Frederic malle scents .... carnal flower. So pretty. Also portrait of a lady 

I liked the dior designer when she was back at valentino ... now I'm not a huge fan of the Dior designs ... I do like the little ballgowns but the price point is too high and I don't have anywhere to wear them. And now I'm not as fond of valentino either. Something is missing now.


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha great dresses and I love them with the sneakers.

I'm hourglass shaped too which is why Dior would be a natural for me. Hoping they get their act together. But again the salespeople are amazing. They need decent merchandise to sell.

A: It wasn't a rhetorical question. I know nothing about retail so I wouldn't presume to judge. I'm glad you agree that it's not a good long term strategy.

BBC what do you have in mind for shoes? One recommendation: don't waste your money on chanel slingbacks. They aren't good for all of the city walking you do. The slipping straps will drive anyone insane. They are fine in the office for me or for suburban life.


----------



## Genie27

BBC, I bought the YSL babies low heel with ankle strap for precisely that mid season between sandals and boots.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> BBC, I bought the YSL babies low heel with ankle strap for precisely that mid season between sandals and boots.



I think we saw these but I forget what they look like. Can I see them again please?


----------



## Moirai

I have been impressed with the jewelry discussion and the wealth of knowledge you ladies possess. My jewelry purchases are typically diamonds so I don't have much experience with color gemstones. Recently, my wonderful MIL gave me her pair of amethyst to set into earrings. I'm curious how you ladies would design the setting. My style is simple, e.g. I prefer to wear my E-ring set in platinum without its matching diamond band, it's rare for me to stack bracelets, I prefer clean elegant lines in clothing and typically wear neutral colors. Here's pic of the amethyst. I'm guessing they're about 3 carat each. The color is deep and gorgeous, difficult to truly capture in pic. I'm thinking of long drop earrings with diamonds down the length and diamonds around the stones. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> . I'm thinking of long drop earrings with diamonds down the length and diamonds around the stones.


Wow, these are gorgeous! I like what you described of the setting! 

Pbp, these are the shoes:


----------



## Cookiefiend

Moirai said:


> I have been impressed with the jewelry discussion and the wealth of knowledge you ladies possess. My jewelry purchases are typically diamonds so I don't have much experience with color gemstones. Recently, my wonderful MIL gave me her pair of amethyst to set into earrings. I'm curious how you ladies would design the setting. My style is simple, e.g. I prefer to wear my E-ring set in platinum without its matching diamond band, it's rare for me to stack bracelets, I prefer clean elegant lines in clothing and typically wear neutral colors. Here's pic of the amethyst. I'm guessing they're about 3 carat each. The color is deep and gorgeous, difficult to truly capture in pic. I'm thinking of long drop earrings with diamonds down the length and diamonds around the stones. Any suggestions? Thanks!
> View attachment 3814776


Those are beautiful stones!
I also like your idea of long drop earrings with diamonds - they would look stunning.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> BBC what do you have in mind for shoes? One recommendation: don't waste your money on chanel slingbacks. They aren't good for all of the city walking you do. The slipping straps will drive anyone insane. They are fine in the office for me or for suburban life.



Im really not sure! I *was* thinking Chanel slingbacks but I know you are absolutely right (darn!). I very nearly bought these silver Chanels at the BG sale a few weeks ago and it took every bit of willpower not to buy them: 
[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]




I know, I know.....not very practical. But they were *sparkly*!!!!! I guess I need to look around, try a few different styles on. I am always up for suggestions! (Hey, note my current fave sneakers in the mirror - gold metallic Stan Smiths [emoji177])



Genie27 said:


> BBC, I bought the YSL babies low heel with ankle strap for precisely that mid season between sandals and boots.



They look really nice, but I wish there was just a bit of a detail to them. Maybe I need to see them worn (mod shot, please?). I am assuming they come in other colors? One of my little, ahem, "quirks" is that I tend to get bored with things....either the style has to be a "wow" or really unique, or if it's a classic design the execution must be sharp (or tailored), meticulous and luxe. The only exception is if it's inexpensive. 



Moirai said:


> I have been impressed with the jewelry discussion and the wealth of knowledge you ladies possess. My jewelry purchases are typically diamonds so I don't have much experience with color gemstones. Recently, my wonderful MIL gave me her pair of amethyst to set into earrings. I'm curious how you ladies would design the setting. My style is simple, e.g. I prefer to wear my E-ring set in platinum without its matching diamond band, it's rare for me to stack bracelets, I prefer clean elegant lines in clothing and typically wear neutral colors. Here's pic of the amethyst. I'm guessing they're about 3 carat each. The color is deep and gorgeous, difficult to truly capture in pic. I'm thinking of long drop earrings with diamonds down the length and diamonds around the stones. Any suggestions? Thanks!
> View attachment 3814776



I was absolutely going to suggest drop earrings with diamonds as you describe. I have rose de France amethyst earrings I love, and having a drop style allows you to see the color so you dont lose the gorgeous color against your ears/hair.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I have been impressed with the jewelry discussion and the wealth of knowledge you ladies possess. My jewelry purchases are typically diamonds so I don't have much experience with color gemstones. Recently, my wonderful MIL gave me her pair of amethyst to set into earrings. I'm curious how you ladies would design the setting. My style is simple, e.g. I prefer to wear my E-ring set in platinum without its matching diamond band, it's rare for me to stack bracelets, I prefer clean elegant lines in clothing and typically wear neutral colors. Here's pic of the amethyst. I'm guessing they're about 3 carat each. The color is deep and gorgeous, difficult to truly capture in pic. I'm thinking of long drop earrings with diamonds down the length and diamonds around the stones. Any suggestions? Thanks!
> View attachment 3814776



Agree. They seem perfect for drops. Next year's jewelry goal for me is to upgrade my diamond stud earrings so I know who to ask for advice. [emoji6]


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Wow, these are gorgeous! I like what you described of the setting!
> 
> Pbp, these are the shoes:


Thanks, Genie! 



Cookiefiend said:


> Those are beautiful stones!
> I also like your idea of long drop earrings with diamonds - they would look stunning.


Thank you, Cookie!



BBC said:


> Im really not sure! I *was* thinking Chanel slingbacks but I know you are absolutely right (darn!). I very nearly bought these silver Chanels at the BG sale a few weeks ago and it took every bit of willpower not to buy them:
> [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3814806
> 
> 
> I know, I know.....not very practical. But they were *sparkly*!!!!! I guess I need to look around, try a few different styles on. I am always up for suggestions! (Hey, note my current fave sneakers in the mirror - gold metallic Stan Smiths [emoji177])
> 
> 
> 
> They look really nice, but I wish there was just a bit of a detail to them. Maybe I need to see them worn (mod shot, please?). I am assuming they come in other colors? One of my little, ahem, "quirks" is that I tend to get bored with things....either the style has to be a "wow" or really unique, or if it's a classic design the execution must be sharp (or tailored), meticulous and luxe. The only exception is if it's inexpensive.
> 
> 
> 
> I was absolutely going to suggest drop earrings with diamonds as you describe. I have rose de France amethyst earrings I love, and having a drop style allows you to see the color so you dont lose the gorgeous color against your ears/hair.


Thanks! Do you have pic of your earrings? Those shoes are cute. Reminds me of Dior's. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree. They seem perfect for drops. Next year's jewelry goal for me is to upgrade my diamond stud earrings so I know who to ask for advice. [emoji6]


Thanks, nice that you ladies are thinking along the same line. Haha, I love diamonds!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I love this thread. 
Perfume gives me headache, Dior is getting worse, what champagne to buy and what diamonds to choose...
It is so nice to be able to finally meet women who have same hard problems and are not scared to discuss them with others.

It's not just a thread, it's s support group!!!


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I love this thread.
> Perfume gives me headache, Dior is getting worse, what champagne to buy and what diamonds to choose...
> It is so nice to be able to finally meet women who have same hard problems and are not scared to discuss them with others.
> 
> It's not just a thread, it's s support group!!!



These are very serious issues. I'm glad we finally have an outlet to express ourselves. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

I have a happy announcement. I have just begun a fabulous new relationship... with a new Hermes SA. [emoji173]️


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a happy announcement. I have just begun a fabulous new relationship... with a new Hermes SA. [emoji173]️



Ok. It's very brave of you to admit it and open up to us.
Stay calm and keep it healthy. We support you. You are strong, we believe in you!

I have an announcement too. I had my hair dyed and Olaplex treated. It wasn't easy, but finally this hard day is over


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ok. It's very brave of you to admit it and open up to us.
> Stay calm and keep it healthy. We support you. You are strong, we believe in you!
> 
> I have an announcement too. I had my hair dyed and Olaplex treated. It wasn't easy, but finally this hard day is over
> View attachment 3814906



Thanks for your support. [emoji2]

It's gorgeous! What is your natural color? Brunette? This looks so natural beautiful and healthy. What's olaplex? I think I need that.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for your support. [emoji2]
> 
> It's gorgeous! What is your natural color? Brunette? This looks so natural beautiful and healthy. What's olaplex? I think I need that.



Yes, I'm naturally dark.
You haven't heard about Olaplex?!
Omg, you do need support. Stylists call it the greatest invention since keratin.
I cannot explain the mechanism how it bonds broken cells, but with it you can turn from brunette into platinum blonde without ruining your hair ( something that no sane stylist would normally do before and something that would need to be done gradually, in a few steps). 
There are 3 types: type 1 is added to the dying mix, type 2 may be used as after colouring treatment and type 3 I think may be used at home. I never have my hair dyed without Olaplex but have treatments only occasionally when I have time. It makes your hair shiny and healthy as if you haven't just treated it with chemicals


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ah, Dior ... [ I'm still at a hair salon, plenty of time]
> 
> I have lots of RTW from the RS times. Some of them still with tags  None from MC. Hate her designs. The logo mania, the logo kelvin clein-ish underware, the new square Moschino-like design of the logo letters. Don't like the new bags. She is praised for bringing back the logo bag - that was done before her by the group of designers who made a few collections after the leave of RS and before her appointment. I remember how everyone was saying how ugly those bags  were
> The only idea that I like - a soft version of LD. But again, why this ugly new logo?
> 
> Anyway, although I am a loyal customer (was?) and friends with the local manager, I didn't even go to the latest show. Besides, Pocketbook Pup is right, runway items are rarely wearable, you need to see the commercial collection when it arrives atthe store.
> 
> Also, I have another problem with her designs. No, 2 problems. First, I am not 18 and would look funny in a t-shirt "we should all be feminists" or a baggy jamper.
> Second, I have a classic Dior hour-glass figure (problem, right?). That's why her baggy sweaters or fencing jackets make me look really square.
> I know, she is making evening dresses that would be ok   on me. But how about everyday? I have RS's everyday dresses that look good on me. I did not see any by MC that I would like
> 
> 
> That's why I limited my purchases to Mitzah twilliies (I wear then as hand bands a lot).
> 
> These are everydays by RS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814712
> 
> View attachment 3814713



You have a _fabulous _figure, ITA, it would be a crime to hide it under a sloppy joe or fencing sweater.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a happy announcement. I have just begun a fabulous new relationship... with a new Hermes SA. [emoji173]️


Congrats! Same store?



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ok. It's very brave of you to admit it and open up to us.
> Stay calm and keep it healthy. We support you. You are strong, we believe in you!
> 
> I have an announcement too. I had my hair dyed and Olaplex treated. It wasn't easy, but finally this hard day is over
> View attachment 3814906


Looks fabulous! Yes, maintaining one's beauty is hard work!


----------



## Joannadyne

Sheikha Latifa said:


> [beware, I'm having my hair dyed, have plenty of time so will be writing a lot.]
> 
> How bad is that colleague that you cannot use the same smell?
> Anyway, the solution would be to turn to  niche perfumes rather than mass market. They do not necessarily need to be expensive or hard to find.  But you will definitely not smell it on every second person. (But not Jo Malone who position themselves as niche but are in fact a typical mass market line)



Lol, the one I gave up on was rather obnoxious. The other one was less so - and now that I don't work with them anymore, I think I could probably wear something with tuberose in it again... 

Good idea on niche scents. Any suggestion on the best place to start?


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I'm enjoying the perfume conversations - but I don't wear perfume. I did in my 20s, but the last perfume I loved was Costume National in the early 2000s - since discontinued and I have not found another that does not make me feel ill when I smell it on something the next day - like a scarf or jacket that would not get washed after each wear.
> 
> I know I have a very strong sense of smell, and stale perfume makes me retch. Is it because of the new chemicals? I don't like most of what I have tried on recently. The perfume lady at H was free one day and showed me all of them and while I was interested in finding a perfume I liked, they all made me feel quite ill.
> 
> What I really liked about the CN was the strong cardamom/spice - the next closest I've found was Cartier Declaration. I'd love to hear some similar recommendations from you very knowledgeable ladies.
> 
> My teenage years were Samsara, Lou Lou and Anais Anais. @Sheikha Latifa my school hallways were filled with the aroma of Samsara and Shalimar and none of those bothered me beyond being "strong smelling"



Lou Lou was my BF's sig scent at school (you can guess what her name was  I miss her very much (she lives between Hong Kong and Australia now)

So sorry you don't like any of the H scents. Hermes have recently changed their 'nose'. I have fragrances that either go way back or skip a generation entirely to Christine Nagel's Galop I bought myself for Christmas.  I'm reading really good thing about Twilly too but I find the colour of the liquid off-putting. 

Sounds like some of lighter Annick Goutal or Roja Dove would be good starting points, some of their formulations are quite pure.


----------



## scarf1

Congrats


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a happy announcement. I have just begun a fabulous new relationship... with a new Hermes SA. [emoji173]️


! Hope this one works for you!


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a happy announcement. I have just begun a fabulous new relationship... with a new Hermes SA. [emoji173]️



Ooh, you're gonna have to spill the beans- I sense a good story behind this announcement. [emoji28]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> You have a _fabulous _figure, ITA, it would be a crime to hide it under a sloppy joe or fencing sweater.



I tried to put several likes under this but the system is not allowing me. But if you repeat this, I will put another like under it 

Oh, a thin waste and DD is such a burden... I'm glad I can share this with you sisters knowing that you will understand me and feel my pain... 
(Although it does make dealing with male SA a bit easier  )


----------



## Genie27

BBC, no mod shots yet but they are pretty basic as I wanted everyday shoes. I like those Chanel sneaks - they look perfect for what you described


----------



## JolieS

Genie27 said:


> Sorry to interrupt the beauty/perfume conversations but I have a laundry question:  I hand wash my silk/cotton/wool/CSGMs scarves and flat dry and they turn out great *except for the fringe* which turns out raggedy. Any tips on how to make those look neat? Is dry cleaning the only option for fringe? I'm referring to the half inch unfinished edges on some cotton, wool and older CSGMs.


Suggest laying the scarf on a flat surface, like an ironing board. Take a new, soft bristle toothbrush (not one gunked up with toothpaste), and slightly moisten the bristles. Gently brush in small sections as if you were brushing hair, moistening the brush occasionally, using the flat surface as a support, until the fringe straightens out. Dry flat. This will take a bit of time and is a little OCD, but I understand your wish for a nice edge on your beautiful item.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Genie27

JolieS said:


> Suggest laying the scarf on a flat surface, like an ironing board. Take a new, soft bristle toothbrush (not one gunked up with toothpaste), and slightly moisten the bristles. Gently brush in small sections as if you were brushing hair, moistening the brush occasionally, using the flat surface as a support, until the fringe straightens out. Dry flat. This will take a bit of time and is a little OCD, but I understand your wish for a nice edge on your beautiful item.
> Hope this helps.


Omg!!! Thank you, yes, that would work!  I was also planning on ironing the cotton one while damp to get it crisp. Right now it's very limp as I have washed it once. Now to get into an OCD mode to do it.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I tried to put several likes under this but the system is not allowing me. But if you repeat this, I will put another like under it
> 
> Oh, a thin waste and DD is such a burden... I'm glad I can share this with you sisters knowing that you will understand me and feel my pain...
> (Although it does make dealing with male SA a bit easier  )



 

@Sheikha Latifa, you have a _fabulous _figure, it would be a crime to hide it under a sloppy joe or fencing sweater. XXX


----------



## Joannadyne

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Yes, I'm naturally dark.
> You haven't heard about Olaplex?!
> Omg, you do need support. Stylists call it the greatest invention since keratin.
> I cannot explain the mechanism how it bonds broken cells, but with it you can turn from brunette into platinum blonde without ruining your hair ( something that no sane stylist would normally do before and something that would need to be done gradually, in a few steps).
> There are 3 types: type 1 is added to the dying mix, type 2 may be used as after colouring treatment and type 3 I think may be used at home. I never have my hair dyed without Olaplex but have treatments only occasionally when I have time. It makes your hair shiny and healthy as if you haven't just treated it with chemicals



Thanks for the info - I am definitely going to try it!


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> I have been impressed with the jewelry discussion and the wealth of knowledge you ladies possess. My jewelry purchases are typically diamonds so I don't have much experience with color gemstones. Recently, my wonderful MIL gave me her pair of amethyst to set into earrings. I'm curious how you ladies would design the setting. My style is simple, e.g. I prefer to wear my E-ring set in platinum without its matching diamond band, it's rare for me to stack bracelets, I prefer clean elegant lines in clothing and typically wear neutral colors. Here's pic of the amethyst. I'm guessing they're about 3 carat each. The color is deep and gorgeous, difficult to truly capture in pic. I'm thinking of long drop earrings with diamonds down the length and diamonds around the stones. Any suggestions? Thanks!
> View attachment 3814776



How I would set them would be very different to how I think they'd suit you. I would recommend these as the drops to diamond studs set in wg. No halos though, no little diamonds at all. 

If they were mine I'd pair them as drops with cabochon turquoise studs/carved flowers


----------



## Moirai

@papertiger, what a coincidence that you mentioned Twilly. I just saw it online. It's cute, comes with a ribbon.
@Joannadyne, this has tuberose as second note


What it is: It is in this spirit that Christine Nagel composed Twilly d'Hermès. Ginger, tuberose and sandalwood are given a new twist. Combined differently, they become searing spice, disconcerting attraction, a revelation of the carnal. In a final flash of wit, a hand-tied silk ribbon playfully graces the bottle.

Fragrance story: The scent of the Hermès girls, a daring fragrance woven with striking ginger and sensual tuberose. A floral, spicy and oriental eau de parfum.
Style: Oriental floral.
Notes:
- Top: Ginger
- Middle: Tuberose
- Base: Sandalwood


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> Lol, the one I gave up on was rather obnoxious. The other one was less so - and now that I don't work with them anymore, I think I could probably wear something with tuberose in it again...
> 
> Good idea on niche scents. Any suggestion on the best place to start?



If you were in London I would send you to Fortnum & Mason Piccadilly, their perfume range is like an edited version of Harrods'.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> @papertiger, what a coincidence that you mentioned Twilly. I just saw it online. It's cute, comes with a ribbon.
> @Joannadyne, this has tuberose as second note
> View attachment 3814964
> 
> What it is: It is in this spirit that Christine Nagel composed Twilly d'Hermès. Ginger, tuberose and sandalwood are given a new twist. Combined differently, they become searing spice, disconcerting attraction, a revelation of the carnal. In a final flash of wit, a hand-tied silk ribbon playfully graces the bottle.
> 
> Fragrance story: The scent of the Hermès girls, a daring fragrance woven with striking ginger and sensual tuberose. A floral, spicy and oriental eau de parfum.
> Style: Oriental floral.
> Notes:
> - Top: Ginger
> - Middle: Tuberose
> - Base: Sandalwood



...and it's way less girly than the marketing suggests


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Joannadyne said:


> Lol, the one I gave up on was rather obnoxious. The other one was less so - and now that I don't work with them anymore, I think I could probably wear something with tuberose in it again...
> 
> Good idea on niche scents. Any suggestion on the best place to start?



From the top of my head, Roja Dove has smth called tuberose and Histories de Parfums. 
Dove is expensive. I don't know where you are, his boutique in the UK is at Harrods, and now we have it in Dubai as well.
HdP are not sold in every supermarket. I bought them online and in a nice perfume store in LA. But I'm sure you can find it in those shops that sell high end creams and perfumes


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> How I would set them would be very different to how I think they'd suit you. I would recommend these as the drops to diamond studs set in wg. No halos though, no little diamonds at all.
> 
> If they were mine I'd pair them as drops with cabochon turquoise studs/carved flowers


That's lovely. I can picture that setting. It makes it more casual and suitable for wearing during the day. The other is more evening wear. I have long dark hair. I'm concerned about the dark gem getting lost against a dark background.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Moirai said:


> @papertiger, what a coincidence that you mentioned Twilly. I just saw it online. It's cute, comes with a ribbon.
> @Joannadyne, this has tuberose as second note
> View attachment 3814964
> 
> What it is: It is in this spirit that Christine Nagel composed Twilly d'Hermès. Ginger, tuberose and sandalwood are given a new twist. Combined differently, they become searing spice, disconcerting attraction, a revelation of the carnal. In a final flash of wit, a hand-tied silk ribbon playfully graces the bottle.
> 
> Fragrance story: The scent of the Hermès girls, a daring fragrance woven with striking ginger and sensual tuberose. A floral, spicy and oriental eau de parfum.
> Style: Oriental floral.
> Notes:
> - Top: Ginger
> - Middle: Tuberose
> - Base: Sandalwood



This sounds tasty. Love ginger and sandal


----------



## Cordeliere

Mininana said:


> Just tried posting a picture and still can't. Going to uninstall and install the app and see what happens.



Don't ya just hate it when technology treats you mean?


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> That's lovely. I can picture that setting. It makes it more casual and suitable for wearing during the day. The other is more evening wear. I have long dark hair. I'm concerned about the dark gem getting lost against a dark background.



I see your dilemma. Although with your hair back or up they would look gorgeous. Whether or not you halo them with diamonds if no light can get to them you won't see their colour. 

You could go even more stealth and pair them with lapis, malachite or onyx cabochon studs, they'd be so edgy.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> From the top of my head, Roja Dove has smth called tuberose and Histories de Parfums.
> Dove is expensive. I don't know where you are, his boutique in the UK is at Harrods, and now we have it in Dubai as well.
> HdP are not sold in every supermarket. I bought them online and in a nice perfume store in LA. But I'm sure you can find it in those shops that sell high end creams and perfumes



I met RD this year at the Perfume awards. A very unique person altogether. RD is also in Selfridges and F&M (all the scents without the crowds) but he's even online now. I want Diaghilev but it's ridiculously priced.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> I see your dilemma. Although with your hair back or up they would look gorgeous. Whether or not you halo them with diamonds if no light can get to them you won't see their colour.
> 
> You could go even more stealth and pair them with lapis, malachite or onyx cabochon studs, they'd be so edgy.


You're right about the lack of light. I was thinking the diamonds will draw attention to them. My problem is that I never wear my hair up but the long drop setting with diamonds would be gorgeous with that. The other thought I had was to set them in a ring but not sure how that would look with two gems together in one setting


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> You're right about the lack of light. I was thinking the diamonds will draw attention to them. My problem is that I never wear my hair up but the long drop setting with diamonds would be gorgeous with that. The other thought I had was to set them in a ring but not sure how that would look with two gems together in one setting



I think they may be too big for one ring too. Again, unless they were raised high above the finger, you'd lose the colour. Earrings are still the natural choice IMO. I think you will be surprised by how many times your hair will fall away to let the stones be seen.


----------



## Angelian

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A: It wasn't a rhetorical question. I know nothing about retail so I wouldn't presume to judge. I'm glad you agree that it's not a good long term strategy.


Ok clear. I do not know much about retail either, only my viewpoint as a consumer. In my opinion not a good long term strategy. And not even a good short term strategy, the collection is so completely different from what it was before that customers that were loyal to the brand aren't buying any more and perhaps they are mostly replaced by people that are very logo-focused? More of a trend-driven group than a brand-loving group. That can prove to be a problem.
In this regard, Dior's strategy seems to be the exact opposite from Hermès' right now.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a happy announcement. I have just begun a fabulous new relationship... with a new Hermes SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


Great news! Now please show/share the evidence of this fabulous new relationship with your old friends and new acquaintances!


----------



## scarf1

Moirai said:


> You're right about the lack of light. I was thinking the diamonds will draw attention to them. My problem is that I never wear my hair up but the long drop setting with diamonds would be gorgeous with that. The other thought I had was to set them in a ring but not sure how that would look with two gems together in one setting


You could just pull your hair back. Look up some pix of Kate middleton with her long hair pulled off her face, but still long in back.
Another idea would be to use one in a pendant, use the other in a ring or bracelet.
However, as they look so well matched, it seems the natural thing to do would be drop earings.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a happy announcement. I have just begun a fabulous new relationship... with a new Hermes SA. [emoji173]️



I am happy for you. My Hermes closed earlier this year and it left an orange box sized hole in my heart lol. Though my wallet was excited.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Ooh, you're gonna have to spill the beans- I sense a good story behind this announcement. [emoji28]



+1


----------



## Angelian

papertiger said:


> ...and it's way less girly than the marketing suggests


Glad to hear that, I was put off by the term "girly"!
Here is a pic posted by MaiTai on IG on the silk ribbon tied around the bottle.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think Hermes silver is an incredible value for the quality of the pieces. I don't think you could ever go wrong with a piece of Hermes silver. And there are so many interesting designs to suit anyone's style. I think the gold pieces are a bit of a tougher call. The price points are so much higher that I think you have to be really sure that you absolutely love a piece to make it worthwhile.
> 
> Nicole I have the karlistrap louboutins. I'm not sure how much you would like them. It seems as if you like delicate feminine shoes. The louboutins are a bit clunky heavy and edgy in a moto style. I have seen some other low to mid heel louboutin ankle boots that look more delicate. I think I could see you more in these.
> 
> The take home message from my ankle boot experience for me was that I had to decide what exactly I wanted to wear with the boots and they try the boots with that sort of outfit. Then try to branch out and see if the boots worked with other types of outfits as well. But one pair of ankle boots will not suit every tripe of outfit.
> 
> View attachment 3814574



Yes, I'm actually looking for something very specific, and to be honest the look I am going for is pretty edgy. After someone mentioned that I should try ankle boots with dark tights with a mid-calf dress on the Chanel thread I have been obsessed with the idea, but I can't find the right ankle boot. All of mine are too wide at the ankle. In my vision, it needs to fit very close to the ankle, perhaps have a tie there but not chunky hardware, or just be very slim cut. I also think very short ankle boots right at the ankle could work. I've even been playing with the idea of leather leggings with ankle boots look, inspired by Chanel 13a runway, though I would go for a little more streamlined look than that.


----------



## nicole0612

I saved these to my phone from some ad, I have no idea what they are, but something like this with a lower heel would be great.

Here is a shot of the Chanel 13a runway look. Imagine streamlined leather legwarmers and less chunky shoes, slim fit ankle boots instead.

I was interested in these Louboutin boots, but then when I found them for sale they look more "boat like" than on Instagram and would make my feet look too big (size 8US).


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> I think they may be too big for one ring too. Again, unless they were raised high above the finger, you'd lose the colour. Earrings are still the natural choice IMO. I think you will be surprised by how many times your hair will fall away to let the stones be seen.






scarf1 said:


> You could just pull your hair back. Look up some pix of Kate middleton with her long hair pulled off her face, but still long in back.
> Another idea would be to use one in a pendant, use the other in a ring or bracelet.
> However, as they look so well matched, it seems the natural thing to do would be drop earings.


That's a great idea too. Matching sets.
Men are funny! My DH said the cost of the setting and diamonds will far exceed the value of the stones . But it's more of a sentimental value than the price because I plan to pass them on to my DD who is very close to my MIL. I will ask DD for her input too.



Angelian said:


> Glad to hear that, I was put off by the term "girly"!
> Here is a pic posted by MaiTai on IG on the silk ribbon tied around the bottle.
> View attachment 3815003


Oh oh, I see a new fashion craze coming on


----------



## nicole0612

Mininana said:


> Moooooorning everyone!! I haven't been this excited about TPF in so long! Reading while having my morning coffee in the dark
> 
> I've been traveling so much lately that my kid must have sensed I'm leaving him for two days today and he was a total nightmare last nigh ugh!
> 
> 
> Just tried posting a picture and still can't. Going to uninstall and install the app and see what happens.
> 
> 
> PBP, I vaguely remember your episode with Dior. How did they end up making up for you?
> Also, Those ankle boots are super cute.
> 
> 
> And good to know about H silver! I also felt it was a great price point. I now wonder if I need anything? Always loved the farandole necklace but never wear big necklaces in real life.



I still can't post photos either! I have to change to he desktop version on my phone to post photos and go back and forth between that and the app. I was going to delete and reinstall the app but the last time I checked the app was not available because they were updating it. Make sure it is back again before you delete yours!


----------



## scarf1

My guess is that your photos are too large. Try mailing one to yourself, and pick a smaller file siz. Save the file, and try again.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> I met RD this year at the Perfume awards. A very unique person altogether. RD is also in Selfridges and F&M (all the scents without the crowds) but he's even online now. I want Diaghilev but it's ridiculously priced.



Same thing! I met him at his boutique in Harrods. Sexy and charismatic, isn't he?
And I want Diaghilev but I'm not sure I love it enough to justify the crazy price


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ah, Dior ... [ I'm still at a hair salon, plenty of time]
> 
> I have lots of RTW from the RS times. Some of them still with tags  None from MC. Hate her designs. The logo mania, the logo kelvin clein-ish underware, the new square Moschino-like design of the logo letters. Don't like the new bags. She is praised for bringing back the logo bag - that was done before her by the group of designers who made a few collections after the leave of RS and before her appointment. I remember how everyone was saying how ugly those bags  were
> The only idea that I like - a soft version of LD. But again, why this ugly new logo?
> 
> Anyway, although I am a loyal customer (was?) and friends with the local manager, I didn't even go to the latest show. Besides, Pocketbook Pup is right, runway items are rarely wearable, you need to see the commercial collection when it arrives atthe store.
> 
> Also, I have another problem with her designs. No, 2 problems. First, I am not 18 and would look funny in a t-shirt "we should all be feminists" or a baggy jamper.
> Second, I have a classic Dior hour-glass figure (problem, right?). That's why her baggy sweaters or fencing jackets make me look really square.
> I know, she is making evening dresses that would be ok   on me. But how about everyday? I have RS's everyday dresses that look good on me. I did not see any by MC that I would like
> 
> 
> That's why I limited my purchases to Mitzah twilliies (I wear then as hand bands a lot).
> 
> These are everydays by RS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814712
> 
> View attachment 3814713



Breathtakingly stunning. Your figure is superb, it would be a crime to hide it in the baggy sweaters.

Edit: I see papertiger beat me to this obvious statement


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a happy announcement. I have just begun a fabulous new relationship... with a new Hermes SA. [emoji173]️



Oh thank god!!


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ok. It's very brave of you to admit it and open up to us.
> Stay calm and keep it healthy. We support you. You are strong, we believe in you!
> 
> I have an announcement too. I had my hair dyed and Olaplex treated. It wasn't easy, but finally this hard day is over
> View attachment 3814906



Very pretty! Ladies I may do the same in a few years considering my greys-coming problem, I like how you keep it natural looking but added lighter tones. The upkeep would be so much better than fully light colored, salon ever 2 weeks is too much time wasted.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> So sorry you don't like any of the H scents. Hermes have recently changed their 'nose'. I have fragrances that either go way back or skip a generation entirely to Christine Nagel's Galop I bought myself for Christmas.  I'm reading really good thing about Twilly too but I find the colour of the liquid off-putting.



And the name is way too cutesy!


----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> My guess is that your photos are too large. Try mailing one to yourself, and pick a smaller file siz. Save the file, and try again.



That's a good idea. I never had this problem before a couple of months ago though, so something has changed.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> And the name is way too cutesy!



ITA, all part of the expanding global 'kawaii' culture atm.

Do I think it's all part of the same Dior's new logo mania/Gucci's fake-as-real/YSL's pretend-sexy aesthetic?  Do I think it's detrimental to the longterm stability of these venerable leather goods/fashion houses?  Will shareholders care when no one even remembers how to line a bag in real leather/suede, add darts under a bust on a jacket or create something that isn't barbie pink or covered in graffiti ?


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> ITA, all part of the expanding global 'kawaii' culture atm.
> 
> Do I think it's all part of the same Dior's new logo mania/Gucci's fake-as-real/YSL's pretend-sexy aesthetic?  Do I think it's detrimental to the longterm stability of these venerable leather goods/fashion houses?  Will shareholders care when no one even remembers how to line a bag in real leather/suede, add darts under a bust on a jacket or create something that isn't barbie pink or covered in graffiti ?



Well said! I totally agree. A dash of this was cute at first when it really was avant garde or charming, now it is 1) not attractive 2) derivative 3) quality is being lost.


----------



## Katel

Yes, I like this thread very much too, @Sheikha Latifa! Someone upthread mentioned she hadn't been this excited about tPF in a while and I concur - thank you for starting it, @Cordeliere - diamonds and gemstones and jewelry and champagne and individual STYLE and skincare (to name just a few) - oh my!

I love your new bag @Cordeliere,  it's so unique - very gorgeous...love the skin and the color and the sleek clasp and lines, congrats.  I found this thread right when it started, then when I came back to read it, it had exploded!

Can anyone suggest who to see/what to do for the vertical lines just above the lip? I have 2 on one side - they need seen to stat!  They're not going away by themselves...I've never had Botox or anything...not sure where to even start... I have a very casual relationship with a facial lady at a salon and she's been no help -  I need some big guns.


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, I love the booties.
> 
> I went back and forth on sizes for the cadrilla shoes and finally settled on my normal CL size. They are currently my most reached for shoes. I think the shape looks fresh with either pants or dresses. They are very comfortable except that they do sometimes rub a bit on my toe after a long day.



I just bought these in nude today, whoops I actually bought the Viva in 85mm, but they are somewhat similar looking.  I am excited hoping I get more use out of them than the Pigalles which I am still stretching out.  Now that I know Neiman Marcus does carry a variety of styles I am just going to try them on there before I buy.


----------



## cafecreme15

Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone! I had a lovely long weekend with DBF filled with fun dinners and activities, including my tried and true favorites, as well as new experiences. 
We had a really nice dinner at this spot on my actual birthday on Saturday. The inside was so cute I just had to snap a photo. 


On Sunday, which was supposed to be rainy but ended up being beautiful, we were able to spend a lot of time outdoors at a very special and unique mosaic garden and just walking around in general. Here are a couple of pictures from that!




I will try and catch up with all the posts I've missed in greater detail, but I can say now I totally agree with you all about MGC at Dior - just not working out for me and seems antithesis to the spirit of the house that Raf built the last few years. I understand they're trying to expand their market appeal to new demographics, but such a drastic shift is never good for customer loyalty and continuity. That, and it doesn't help that I find most of her designs to be tacky and kitschy.


----------



## Mininana

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone! I had a lovely long weekend with DBF filled with fun dinners and activities, including my tried and true favorites, as well as new experiences.
> We had a really nice dinner at this spot on my actual birthday on Saturday. The inside was so cute I just had to snap a photo.
> View attachment 3815279
> 
> On Sunday, which was supposed to be rainy but ended up being beautiful, we were able to spend a lot of time outdoors at a very special and unique mosaic garden and just walking around in general. Here are a couple of pictures from that!
> View attachment 3815280
> View attachment 3815282
> 
> 
> I will try and catch up with all the posts I've missed in greater detail, but I can say now I totally agree with you all about MGC at Dior - just not working out for me and seems antithesis to the spirit of the house that Raf built the last few years. I understand they're trying to expand their market appeal to new demographics, but such a drastic shift is never good for customer loyalty and continuity. That, and it doesn't help that I find most of her designs to be tacky and kitschy.


Beautiful pics thanks for sharing!! And happy belated!!




scarf1 said:


> My guess is that your photos are too large. Try mailing one to yourself, and pick a smaller file siz. Save the file, and try again.




They were instagram pics. Deleted the app and I can no longer find it in the AppStore!! ‍♀️


----------



## Mininana

Since I'm already forced to use safari on my phone...

Here it is!! Me and my not so baby boy! Love this pic, we were here just a week ago!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone! I had a lovely long weekend with DBF filled with fun dinners and activities, including my tried and true favorites, as well as new experiences.
> We had a really nice dinner at this spot on my actual birthday on Saturday. The inside was so cute I just had to snap a photo.
> View attachment 3815279
> 
> On Sunday, which was supposed to be rainy but ended up being beautiful, we were able to spend a lot of time outdoors at a very special and unique mosaic garden and just walking around in general. Here are a couple of pictures from that!
> View attachment 3815280
> View attachment 3815282
> 
> 
> I will try and catch up with all the posts I've missed in greater detail, but I can say now I totally agree with you all about MGC at Dior - just not working out for me and seems antithesis to the spirit of the house that Raf built the last few years. I understand they're trying to expand their market appeal to new demographics, but such a drastic shift is never good for customer loyalty and continuity. That, and it doesn't help that I find most of her designs to be tacky and kitschy.



So glad you had a wonderful birthday weekend! The restaurant looks charming, what kind of food was it?


----------



## nicole0612

Mininana said:


> Beautiful pics thanks for sharing!! And happy belated!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were instagram pics. Deleted the app and I can no longer find it in the AppStore!! ‍♀️



So sorry, that's what I was afraid of with deleting the app.


----------



## nicole0612

Mininana said:


> Since I'm already forced to use safari on my phone...
> 
> Here it is!! Me and my not so baby boy! Love this pic, we were here just a week ago!



Very sweet photo. Where is this?


----------



## Vitamina H

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ok. It's very brave of you to admit it and open up to us.
> Stay calm and keep it healthy. We support you. You are strong, we believe in you!
> 
> I have an announcement too. I had my hair dyed and Olaplex treated. It wasn't easy, but finally this hard day is over
> View attachment 3814906



Sheikha, your hair -and you- are beautiful! So excited to see you posting about Olaplex! I have an appointment coming up for balayage and will try Olaplex for the first time ever. I have heard and read so many great things about it. A stunning SA, at one of my fav H stores, and I were talking a while back and she gave me the tip! Her hair is very similar to your hair and I had to ask her about it. I have recently had two very bad experiences with stylists, so was desperate to find someone. Hair is of the upmost importance to me...if my hair isn't right, I feel so ick.... She gave me her stylist's info and I am counting down the days. I think it is a very good sign that the stylist is so sought after and appointments don't come easy. Fingers crossed!

Another product line that I cannot say enough good things about is Christoph Robin. I have tried most of the products and love them all. My favorites are the Cleansing and Purifying Scrub (love the smell and feel afterwards), Regenerating Shampoo, and the Regenerating Mask. Honestly, everything is superb in my opinion!! 

Thanks for all the wonderful tips and talk on perfume, ladies! I think a lot of us feel the same! A few years ago, my mother was visiting me and asked if I like her perfume. I gave her my opinion, which was 'not really.' Ha! Wrong, wrong, wrong thing to say. She promptly told me that I was the _only_ person to say that and she always gets compliments on her perfume. UHH. I am thinking...why did you ask me! ha! I can also add that my husband was given a sample of Dior Sauvage during a recent cosmetic purchase I made. I am so sorry if anyone loves this, but my goodness; It was so offensive smelling to me. It had a very stale, smoke and well, just old musty smell and was sooo strong! I asked my DH if he used the whole sample, but no just a squirt or two. I can say, without a doubt, it had staying power though.  He has worn Hermes Terre d' Hermès for years..and he needs to stick to it! As for me, I am a Jour d' Hèrmes, Eau des Merveilles, and Le Jardin De Monsieur Li ( I really love this for summer) girl. I haven't tried Twilly yet.


----------



## Vitamina H

prepster said:


> Thanks!  I will check that out.  While we're disclosing fave products, a miracle product I found by word of mouth is Clinique Turnaround Revitalizing Instant Facial.  I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this product!  The first time I used it, people actually commented on how great my skin looked.  It feels like a scrub, but the particles are very, very fine, like fine sand, and it has salicylic acid so it does double-duty exfoliating.  I don't know what else it has in it, but I couldn't live without it and use it every day.  The amazing thing is that my skin is ridiculously sensitive and this doesn't bother it.


Great information, Prepster! Thank you for sharing this one too. It sounds wonderful.  I love that it is suitable for very sensitive skin as well.


----------



## Vitamina H

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone!
> View attachment 3815280
> View attachment 3815282



Happy belated birthday wishes, CafeCreme! The pictures are beautiful!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Katel said:


> Can anyone suggest who to see/what to do for the vertical lines just above the lip? I have 2 on one side - they need seen to stat!  They're not going away by themselves...I've never had Botox or anything...not sure where to even start... I have a very casual relationship with a facial lady at a salon and she's been no help -  I need some big guns.



Yes.  I have those starting too.  Someone tell us what to do.  Help!


----------



## papertiger

Katel said:


> Yes, I like this thread very much too, @Sheikha Latifa! Someone upthread mentioned she hadn't been this excited about tPF in a while and I concur - thank you for starting it, @Cordeliere - diamonds and gemstones and jewelry and champagne and individual STYLE and skincare (to name just a few) - oh my!
> 
> I love your new bag @Cordeliere,  it's so unique - very gorgeous...love the skin and the color and the sleek clasp and lines, congrats.  I found this thread right when it started, then when I came back to read it, it had exploded!
> 
> Can anyone suggest who to see/what to do for the vertical lines just above the lip? I have 2 on one side - they need seen to stat!  They're not going away by themselves...I've never had Botox or anything...not sure where to even start... I have a very casual relationship with a facial lady at a salon and she's been no help -  I need some big guns.



If you want 'intervention' I'm sure there's a lot of info on the plastic surgery sub forum. 

For a more of an emergency fix, make-up artists use a dry cotton wool tip to exfoliate round the mouth (sometimes with white toothpaste). Slap on lots of moisturiser (thick, like a mask) massage in well and let sink in completely. Use a reflective matte primer like YSL Blur. Obviously, don't highlight the cupids bow, use lip stains or any liquid lipsticks that will seep. Blot any lipstick throughly, gloss only to the centre of you have to.


----------



## Mininana

Katel said:


> Yes, I like this thread very much too, @Sheikha Latifa! Someone upthread mentioned she hadn't been this excited about tPF in a while and I concur - thank you for starting it, @Cordeliere - diamonds and gemstones and jewelry and champagne and individual STYLE and skincare (to name just a few) - oh my!
> 
> I love your new bag @Cordeliere,  it's so unique - very gorgeous...love the skin and the color and the sleek clasp and lines, congrats.  I found this thread right when it started, then when I came back to read it, it had exploded!
> 
> Can anyone suggest who to see/what to do for the vertical lines just above the lip? I have 2 on one side - they need seen to stat!  They're not going away by themselves...I've never had Botox or anything...not sure where to even start... I have a very casual relationship with a facial lady at a salon and she's been no help -  I need some big guns.




Do you mean the lines that you get when drinking from a straw type of movement? Lip injections are the best for this. Volbella is especially marketed for it, but might want to make a consult with a plastic surgeon or a dermatologist for it. Every doctor is different and likes different fillers


----------



## Mininana

nicole0612 said:


> Very sweet photo. Where is this?


It's winter in the Southern Hemisphere!


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme happy birthday!

Minanana your little boy is so sweet. 

I will have to ask about olaplex at my salon. I just have balyage highlights but I hate what they do to my hair texture.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> ITA, all part of the expanding global 'kawaii' culture atm.
> 
> Do I think it's all part of the same Dior's new logo mania/Gucci's fake-as-real/YSL's pretend-sexy aesthetic?  Do I think it's detrimental to the longterm stability of these venerable leather goods/fashion houses?  Will shareholders care when no one even remembers how to line a bag in real leather/suede, add darts under a bust on a jacket or create something that isn't barbie pink or covered in graffiti ?



We talked about this on another thread, but there was a significant moment in the movie about Valentino where he is with Karl Lagerfeld going through racks (hung by date) of his past couture gowns for his big retrospective.  Valentino pulls out just one of the amazing beaded, embroidered confections from the rack of the 70's or 80's and comments that "no one could even do this work today."


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> We talked about this on another thread, but there was a significant moment in the movie about Valentino where he is with Karl Lagerfeld going through racks (hung by date) of his past couture gowns for his big retrospective.  Valentino pulls out just one of the amazing beaded, embroidered confections from the rack of the 70's or 80's and comments that "no one could even do this work today."



And that was them, then, talking about haute couture, Can you imagine what that means for RTW and accessories?  It's is the same with furniture, home furnishings, you name it. People _do _know good quality when they see/feel it, I believe that.


----------



## EmileH

Do you think we will ever see a backlash against all of this junk? And is there anyway to ever go back? I fear not.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> My teenage years were Samsara, Lou Lou and Anais Anais. @Sheikha Latifa my school hallways were filled with the aroma of Samsara and Shalimar and none of those bothered me beyond being "strong smelling"



A walk down perfume-memory lane....Gallons and gallons of Charlie, Youth-Dew, Poison, Giorgio, Obsession, and for summer, White Linen.  Lol! have to stop, I'm giving myself a headache.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> And that was them, then, talking about haute couture, Can you imagine what that means for RTW and accessories?  It's is the same with furniture, home furnishings, you name it. People _do _know good quality when they see/feel it, I believe that.



Absolutely.  One has to to be educated in what quality looks and feels like.  Anyone can tell which item is better when they have something high quality to compare, whether that is food, clothing, furniture or architecture.  The trouble comes when there are few good comparisons available.  Most people under 45 (unless they grew up on a farm) probably don't know what a great tomato even tastes like, because they have nothing to compare it to.  They buy a tomato in the grocery that looks like a tomato, and is labeled as such, but it bears zero resemblance to the tomatos we ate when I was a kid.  There were hot summer days when we would make an entire meal out of fresh tomatoes, sweet corn and watermelon.  It was a flavor explosion.  People probably couldn't even imagine that today.


----------



## cafecreme15

Mininana said:


> Beautiful pics thanks for sharing!! And happy belated!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were instagram pics. Deleted the app and I can no longer find it in the AppStore!! ‍♀️





nicole0612 said:


> So glad you had a wonderful birthday weekend! The restaurant looks charming, what kind of food was it?





Vitamina H said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes, CafeCreme! The pictures are beautiful!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme happy birthday!
> 
> Minanana your little boy is so sweet.
> 
> I will have to ask about olaplex at my salon. I just have balyage highlights but I hate what they do to my hair texture.



Thank you so much everyone!! The food was new American (which is what I deem everything when it is not obvious to me what cuisine it is...hehe [emoji4])


prepster said:


> We talked about this on another thread, but there was a significant moment in the movie about Valentino where he is with Karl Lagerfeld going through racks (hung by date) of his past couture gowns for his big retrospective.  Valentino pulls out just one of the amazing beaded, embroidered confections from the rack of the 70's or 80's and comments that "no one could even do this work today."





papertiger said:


> And that was them, then, talking about haute couture, Can you imagine what that means for RTW and accessories?  It's is the same with furniture, home furnishings, you name it. People _do _know good quality when they see/feel it, I believe that.



If anyone has or can find a clip of this moment, would you mind sharing it? I'd love to see. It's sad what's happening to level of quality across the board in all consumer goods. As it stands, barely anyone can afford goods of exceptional quality, and everyone is having to pay more for inferior quality while the few remaining high quality products are becoming more and more out of reach and scarce.


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne there was no interesting back story on the SA. I am just looking for someone who makes the process fun and low pressure so I can make rational decisions over time about my purchases. I think I found the one. I only purchased my perfume and a travel atomizer. I tried several cashmeres that she held for me- the cream pirouette au galop and the Duo d'etriers. Pirouette washed me out completely. And I like the center of duo d'etriers but not the borders so I passed on that. They don't have the navy pirouette. I think that will be my only Scarf of the season. [emoji15]

I was able too see gris asphalt for the first time in real life. It definitely has more grey in it than gris tourtourelle but it's very close and seems more beige than grey to me. I still haven't used the etain bag that I purchased in Paris in April. I really wanted to see asphalt first to make sure etain was the right grey for me. I'm 100% sure now so the stickers are coming off as soon as I get home. 

And there is a piece of rtw that I was contemplating. I'm definitely going for it and I'll post when I get it,


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do you think we will ever see a backlash against all of this junk? And is there anyway to ever go back? I fear not.



All of these companies are way too big. Many of them have over-expanded by way of hot air from novel markets. Pretty much saturation point now and we can see it from financial reports. 

We've also moved away from the determined founding mothers/fathers of these businesses that ruled and teams now have to guess at cohesive visions for the future and re-imagine history.  Now HR teams are in charge and only subservient to shareholders who scrutinise figures daily as their only guide. Designers can barley find their feet before they're asked to resign and whole infrastructures are torn down with new CEOs. I can tell you that without naming names from the inside. 

The market goes where the big money is (and that's not usually the high pieces which are actually subsidised by commercial lines). Who have been targeted as new customers and catered to almost exclusively for the past few years are bound to be the most fickle. 

We can only vote with our purses and hope someone eventually notices.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!! The food was new American (which is what I deem everything when it is not obvious to me what cuisine it is...hehe [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has or can find a clip of this moment, would you mind sharing it? I'd love to see. It's sad what's happening to level of quality across the board in all consumer goods. As it stands, barely anyone can afford goods of exceptional quality, and everyone is having to pay more for inferior quality while the few remaining high quality products are becoming more and more out of reach and scarce.



It was called _Valentino: The Last Emperor_, I see bits are on Youtube. Lots in Italian. KL and V meet towards the end at the party (if I remember rightly)


----------



## EmileH

Papertiger, do you feel differently about Hermes as far as rtw? I love this designer. Her pieces are so perfect for me. She seems like a perfect fit for the company, I hope she stays.


----------



## scarf1

@cafecreme15 - belated Happy Birthday! Your comment about "new American" made me laugh!

@Pocketbook Pup - I was wondering if you had been able to try on any CSGMs. Was the duo d'etriers in the same CW I tried a few weeks ago? If so, that was my issue also!
Yesterday I pulled the trigger on a CSGM from eBay. Hopefully it will be here by the end of the week. 

@Mininana- are you in Australia? I thought, wow, snow! It has been 105 for several days. Finally cooling down to 80s!

All- really enjoying this thread. It is the first thing I check in the morning, while having my tea!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

nicole0612 said:


> Very pretty! Ladies I may do the same in a few years considering my greys-coming problem, I like how you keep it natural looking but added lighter tones. The upkeep would be so much better than fully light colored, salon ever 2 weeks is too much time wasted.



Actually, this is my solution for grey hair.  Half of my head is grey. With this ombré-bronde, I just come to the salon to fix my roots quickly every three weeks and don't need to refresh the highlights every time. I think I do the highlights only 3-4 times a year, hence less bleaching and harm and so much time saved


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> It was called _Valentino: The Last Emperor_, I see bits are on Youtube. Lots in Italian. KL and V meet towards the end at the party (if I remember rightly)





cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!! The food was new American (which is what I deem everything when it is not obvious to me what cuisine it is...hehe [emoji4])  If anyone has or can find a clip of this moment, would you mind sharing it? I'd love to see. It's sad what's happening to level of quality across the board in all consumer goods. As it stands, barely anyone can afford goods of exceptional quality, and everyone is having to pay more for inferior quality while the few remaining high quality products are becoming more and more out of reach and scarce.


 
I looked for it on Youtube.  It is toward the end just before the big retrospective show.  They are walking among the racks, looking at the dresses that will be used at the venue and in the show.  The whole documentary is worth watching @cafecreme15 if you can find it.  There are some great scenes in the atelier with the seamstresses too.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Papertiger, do you feel differently about Hermes as far as rtw? I love this designer. Her pieces are so perfect for me. She seems like a perfect fit for the company, I hope she stays.



Me too!!!  Another tPFer and I tried on a few pieces from Pre-, a very pretty mostly navy double-faced cashmere coat which was lovely. There was a really fab 'set' (presented together but sold separately) of an orange thick ribbed cashmere jumper and a 'tabard' to wear on top. That would fabulous for years but I think I'd be a puddle on the floor, even CSGMs are warm for me. The leather skirt with the silk scarf-print insets from last year was very tempting too, in the end they were only left with the teeny sizes (so at least it must be selling well).

Even the shoes are better (for me at least).

Getting back into Etro too lately (Veronica seemed to lose the plot for a few years) . Some of their fabrics and cuts make my heart sing. Every piece is dateless because they're so unique, I have some from ten years ago I never tire of.  You may find them a bit wafty and over-elaborate tbh, I fear I'm a bit more extreme in my taste but they are my go-to failsafes for holidays and occasions.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> I looked for it on Youtube.  It is toward the end just before the big retrospective show.  They are walking among the racks, looking at the dresses that will be used at the venue and in the show.  The whole documentary is worth watching @cafecreme15 if you can find it.  There are some great scenes in the atelier with the seamstresses too.



Alas, I don't think the end is on YT anymore.


----------



## prepster

pigleto972001 said:


> ...And now I'm not as fond of valentino either. Something is missing now.



The elegance and the genius behind the label.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> If you want 'intervention' I'm sure there's a lot of info on the plastic surgery sub forum.
> 
> For a more of an emergency fix, make-up artists use a dry cotton wool tip to exfoliate round the mouth (sometimes with white toothpaste). Slap on lots of moisturiser (thick, like a mask) massage in well and let sink in completely. Use a reflective matte primer like YSL Blur. Obviously, don't highlight the cupids bow, use lip stains or any liquid lipsticks that will seep. Blot any lipstick throughly, gloss only to the centre of you have to.



Wow! I don't know half of these words.
Chapeau, papertiger! 

[I have time to write again, having my nails done]

Speaking about Dior, it put me off when my 15 yo daughter (who wears TopShop and whose role models are the Kartrash) said "it's actually cool" about the new Dior collection. She believes that what I wear is ok but too elegant for her (although I never wear suits and dress very casually, jeans etc.) 
So, I decided that if my daughter who describes her own style as "hobo" does not see much difference between D and TS... I just don't want it. At least not for that price


----------



## EmileH

I agree papertiger. I'm liking the shoes better too. Although I don't do the very iconic/ logo ones. And of course the new jewelry lines offer so many great options. 

Etro is beautiful. Not in keeping with my boring conservative style but I appreciate it on others. I would love an Hermes cashmere coat at some point. I'm waiting for the perfect one.


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!! The food was new American (which is what I deem everything when it is not obvious to me what cuisine it is...hehe [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has or can find a clip of this moment, would you mind sharing it? I'd love to see. It's sad what's happening to level of quality across the board in all consumer goods. As it stands, barely anyone can afford goods of exceptional quality, and everyone is having to pay more for inferior quality while the few remaining high quality products are becoming more and more out of reach and scarce.


Some of this has to do with electronics. Even 15 years ago, if you brought in a VCR, DVD player, or whatever for repair you were laughed at - cheaper to throw it away and buy a shiny new model. I think that has created a junk mentality. Nothing is supposed to last.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I agree papertiger. I'm liking the shoes better too. *Although I don't do the very iconic/ logo ones.* And of course the new jewelry lines offer so many great options.
> 
> Etro is beautiful. Not in keeping with my boring conservative style but I appreciate it on others. *I would love an Hermes cashmere coat at some point. I'm waiting for the perfect one*.



Very wise. I just ordered the Paradis in my size as the shape and heel height of the mule were perfect. But I'm already feeling totally self-conscious about the *H* on the fronts. 

Agreed. The perfect H coat will easily be the best style investment for years to come.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> It was called _Valentino: The Last Emperor_, I see bits are on Youtube. Lots in Italian. KL and V meet towards the end at the party (if I remember rightly)





prepster said:


> I looked for it on Youtube.  It is toward the end just before the big retrospective show.  They are walking among the racks, looking at the dresses that will be used at the venue and in the show.  The whole documentary is worth watching @cafecreme15 if you can find it.  There are some great scenes in the atelier with the seamstresses too.



I've seen this whole documentary available online before, and I will definitely be watching it in its entirety! Ever since someone shared a video (I think it was from the BBC) about the 'secret' world of haute couture on a Chanel thread a couple of months ago, I've been hooked on these fashion documentaries.



prepster said:


> The elegance and the genius behind the label.


Now it's just rock studs on rock studs. Wasn't a fan when it started however many years ago, and not a fan now.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Wow! I don't know half of these words.
> Chapeau, papertiger!
> 
> [I have time to write again, having my nails done]
> 
> Speaking about Dior, it put me off when my 15 yo daughter (who wears TopShop and whose role models are the Kartrash) said "it's actually cool" about the new Dior collection. She believes that what I wear is ok but too elegant for her (although I never wear suits and dress very casually, jeans etc.)
> So, I decided that if my daughter who describes her own style as "hobo" does not see much difference between D and TS... I just don't want it. At least not for that price


Exactly! If I wanted that fast fashion, trendy look, I'd buy stuff from H&M. Seeing Gigi and Bella Hadid wearing these heavily branded items makes me want nothing to do with it. I remember I brought up in a Dior thread that I didn't like the MGC's designs - I think it was in the context of the J'adior bags - and likened them to Moschino, and a lot of people jumped down my throat. I remember you were one of the only ones who agreed with me! Looking at Moschino and the new Dior bags side by side, the similarity is undeniable.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Very wise. I just ordered the Paradis in my size as the shape and heel height of the mule were perfect. But I'm already feeling totally self-conscious about the *H* on the fronts.
> 
> Agreed. The perfect H coat will easily be the best style investment for years to come.


I have the Paris mocassins which have the same H as the paradis mules. The H isn't actually as prominent as I thought once it is styled with an outfit. Either that, or I am just in an area where most people wouldn't even realize that the H is for Hermes.


----------



## Genie27

Yes, I agree, the new Dior is very Moschino. I'm surprised people don't see that right away. I like the cut of Moschino on my body, but could not ironically wear a McDonalds wrapper jacket or any of their other stuff. 

Sheikha, yes, vava voom!!!
You look magnificent! Ok, tell me, do you get followed around in the malls? I always found that super creepy when I lived there, especially as I was only a teenager.


----------



## Genie27

Haha, my brother wore a pair of H loafers once and my friend asked if they were hush puppies.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Exactly! If I wanted that fast fashion, trendy look, I'd buy stuff from H&M. Seeing Gigi and Bella Hadid wearing these heavily branded items makes me want nothing to do with it. I remember I brought up in a Dior thread that I didn't like the MGC's designs - I think it was in the context of the J'adior bags - and likened them to Moschino, and a lot of people jumped down my throat. I remember you were one of the only ones who agreed with me! Looking at Moschino and the new Dior bags side by side, the similarity is undeniable.



Agree completely with all of this. I also don't get the slingbacks with the Dior ribbons: one not attractive, two silly looking.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Wow! I don't know half of these words.
> Chapeau, papertiger!
> 
> [I have time to write again, having my nails done]
> 
> Speaking about Dior, it put me off when my 15 yo daughter (who wears TopShop and whose role models are the Kartrash) said "it's actually cool" about the new Dior collection. She believes that what I wear is ok but too elegant for her (although I never wear suits and dress very casually, jeans etc.)
> So, I decided that if my daughter who describes her own style as "hobo" does not see much difference between D and TS... I just don't want it. At least not for that price



It's ironic Moschino's clothes were founded on witty pokes at the ridiculousness of fashion.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Haha, my brother wore a pair of H loafers once and my friend asked if they were hush puppies.



Excellent!


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> I have been impressed with the jewelry discussion and the wealth of knowledge you ladies possess. My jewelry purchases are typically diamonds so I don't have much experience with color gemstones. Recently, my wonderful MIL gave me her pair of amethyst to set into earrings. I'm curious how you ladies would design the setting. My style is simple, e.g. I prefer to wear my E-ring set in platinum without its matching diamond band, it's rare for me to stack bracelets, I prefer clean elegant lines in clothing and typically wear neutral colors. Here's pic of the amethyst. I'm guessing they're about 3 carat each. The color is deep and gorgeous, difficult to truly capture in pic. I'm thinking of long drop earrings with diamonds down the length and diamonds around the stones. Any suggestions? Thanks!
> View attachment 3814776



I love amethysts in the fall and winter with yummy cashmere sweaters for day.  I get bored with things too, so I would probably have them set in a simple 18kt gold setting with some sort of loop at the top so they could be slipped onto the post of another earring.  Then I'd buy a small selection of fabulous post earrings so I could change the look with my clothes.  Like a topaz or citrine or garnet for a tweed suit, maybe gray baroque pearls or peridot for a gray wool dress.  Pearls or a plain brushed gold button just for hacking around in my jeans.  You could mix them with jade or diamond studs or something dramatic like jet.  I couldn't find many examples, but this is the idea, if you can imagine that the lower stone is hanging from a loop on the post...


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree completely with all of this. I also don't get the slingbacks with the Dior ribbons: one not attractive, two silly looking.


Absolutely! I feel like a lot of celebrities and influencers these days have no sense of cultivated personal style. They just buy and wear (or get paid to wear) whatever the hot new collection is. I have to wonder how many people genuinely like this stuff versus they wear it because it is what they are "supposed" to like. As I always say, just because it's designer doesn't mean it's nice!


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> If you want 'intervention' I'm sure there's a lot of info on the plastic surgery sub forum.
> 
> For a more of an emergency fix, make-up artists use a dry cotton wool tip to exfoliate round the mouth (sometimes with white toothpaste). Slap on lots of moisturiser (thick, like a mask) massage in well and let sink in completely. Use a reflective matte primer like YSL Blur. Obviously, don't highlight the cupids bow, use lip stains or any liquid lipsticks that will seep. Blot any lipstick throughly, gloss only to the centre of you have to.



Amazing advice PT! This is so practical and sounds effective. [emoji177]


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree completely with all of this. I also don't get the slingbacks with the Dior ribbons: one not attractive, two silly looking.


But very 'recognizable' on Instagram.

It's funny - I've been furniture shopping and the same issue applies. There is the expensive stuff - Roche Bobois, Knoll, HM etc some of which is gorgeous and well made. And if you go slightly lower price point it's utter garbage - wobbly dressers, rattly beds, uneven tables and don't even get me started on drawers that stick. So I'm going Ikea for some things because I prefer the aesthetic and the finish than the mid-range.
Luckily prices and styles at the higher end have stayed stable since the last time I did a major shop -  which was a decade ago.


----------



## prepster

A couple more...








Genie27 said:


> Yes, I agree, the new Dior is very Moschino. I'm surprised people don't see that right away. I like the cut of Moschino on my body, but could not ironically wear a McDonalds wrapper jacket or any of their other stuff.
> 
> Sheikha, yes, vava voom!!!
> You look magnificent! Ok, tell me, do you get followed around in the malls? I always found that super creepy when I lived there, especially as I was only a teenager.



Ugh.  I've had enough irony for a lifetime.  Not that irony in design was ever fresh, but it is now way past its expiration.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I have the Paris mocassins which have the same H as the paradis mules. The H isn't actually as prominent as I thought once it is styled with an outfit. Either that, or I am just in an area where most people wouldn't even realize that the H is for Hermes.



I ordered the camel/phw which is quite a low-key combo but I'm already thinking ahead as to whether or not thinking 'too much' will stop we from putting them on and being careful where I wear them. I'm sure no one cares. I have no such issues with my Land boots or Nadege shoes which I 'chuck' on all the time. Many admirers, even though they have no clue (although one friend thought my shoes were vintage Etam LOL -I had to look-up Etam).


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> A couple more...
> 
> View attachment 3815647
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815648
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.  I've had enough irony for a lifetime.



Hello, love those both of those, yummy MMMmmmmmm...


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> I ordered the camel/phw which is quite a low-key combo but I'm already thinking ahead as to whether or not thinking 'too much' will stop we from putting them on and being careful where I wear them. I'm sure no one cares. I have no such issues with my Land boots or Nadege shoes which I 'chuck' on all the time. Many admirers, even though they have no clue (although one friend thought my shoes were vintage Etam LOL -I had to look-up Etam).


Personally, I wouldn't wear the Paris moccasins to do charity work or something like that, but I don't think I would feel uncomfortable wearing them anywhere else! Also isn't Etam a French lingerie brand? Lol


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't wear the Paris moccasins to do charity work or something like that, but I don't think I would feel uncomfortable wearing them anywhere else! Also isn't Etam a French lingerie brand? Lol



Now it is but it was a cheap and cheerful high street store along the lines of TS or Zara but _even_ cheaper


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Actually, this is my solution for grey hair.  Half of my head is grey. With this ombré-bronde, I just come to the salon to fix my roots quickly every three weeks and don't need to refresh the highlights every time. I think I do the highlights only 3-4 times a year, hence less bleaching and harm and so much time saved



I also have naturally dark hair and you pull off the ombré so well. I saved your photo for future reference.


----------



## prepster

Apropos of nothing...as I was surfing around for Moirai's earrings I stumbled across this gal.  I just have to say, for someone so young, she really gets it.  She is always so chic.  And whomever does her eyebrows is a genius.  Do they have an Academy Award for Eyebrows?


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> Apropos of nothing...as I was surfing around for Moirai's earrings I stumbled across this gal.  I just have to say, for someone so young, she really gets it.  She is always so chic.  And whomever does her eyebrows is a genius.  Do they have an Academy Award for Eyebrows?
> 
> View attachment 3815674
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815675



Who is this?


----------



## EmileH

Isn't it Emma Watson? She's too young to have overplucked her brows.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> Who is this?


Emma Watson - Hermione from Harry Potter, and more recently, Belle from Beauty and the Beast. Those earrings creep me out, but I do love everything else about her!


----------



## EmileH

Yes! Those Dior earrings really creep me out. I don't want to be reminded that an earring is a spike piercing through one's flesh. Thank you very much.


----------



## nicole0612

Waiting on jury duty....


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Waiting on jury duty....



Ughh. Painful. I'm sorry. 

Im on the train for 5 hours headed home from Philadelphia which is where I was born and raised and I still consider home. I had a nice restful weekend with old friends and new. I really really needed a break from work.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes! Those Dior earrings really creep me out. I don't want to be reminded that an earring is a spike piercing through one's flesh. Thank you very much.



I actually like those earrings. Don't wear them because don't have piercing in my year. But they look nice to me. Simple and elegant (am I using the word elegant too much?)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

nicole0612 said:


> I also have naturally dark hair and you pull off the ombré so well. I saved your photo for future reference.



My stylist was inspired by this (yes, modesty is one of the strongest features in my character)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Did I tell you I was having my nails done? (BTW thank you dear support group for helping me go through this hard challenging time )
Usually, I choose very plain skin-colour nail polish.
And this is what I call "housewife gone crazy". Why? No idea.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I actually like those earrings. Don't wear them because don't have piercing in my year. But they look nice to me. Simple and elegant (am I using the word elegant too much?)



No please, elegant, elegant, I have those earrings.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Did I tell you I was having my nails done? (BTW thank you dear support group for helping me go through this hard challenging time )
> Usually, I choose very plain skin-colour nail polish.
> And this is what I call "housewife gone crazy". Why? No idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815708



 

I hope it's not my mad influence


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Waiting on jury duty....


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> I love amethysts in the fall and winter with yummy cashmere sweaters for day.  I get bored with things too, so I would probably have them set in a simple 18kt gold setting with some sort of loop at the top so they could be slipped onto the post of another earring.  Then I'd buy a small selection of fabulous post earrings so I could change the look with my clothes.  Like a topaz or citrine or garnet for a tweed suit, maybe gray baroque pearls or peridot for a gray wool dress.  Pearls or a plain brushed gold button just for hacking around in my jeans.  You could mix them with jade or diamond studs or something dramatic like jet.  I couldn't find many examples, but this is the idea, if you can imagine that the lower stone is hanging from a loop on the post...
> 
> View attachment 3815640
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815642



Wow! Are those for me, I'll take them all thank you XXX

Seriously, that is a fantastic idea, I have some diamond stud/drop earrings  like that. Such a perfect solution.


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> I love amethysts in the fall and winter with yummy cashmere sweaters for day.  I get bored with things too, so I would probably have them set in a simple 18kt gold setting with some sort of loop at the top so they could be slipped onto the post of another earring.  Then I'd buy a small selection of fabulous post earrings so I could change the look with my clothes.  Like a topaz or citrine or garnet for a tweed suit, maybe gray baroque pearls or peridot for a gray wool dress.  Pearls or a plain brushed gold button just for hacking around in my jeans.  You could mix them with jade or diamond studs or something dramatic like jet.  I couldn't find many examples, but this is the idea, if you can imagine that the lower stone is hanging from a loop on the post...
> 
> View attachment 3815640
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815642


I love this idea, you would get so much more use out the the amethysts!


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Amazing advice PT! This is so practical and sounds effective. [emoji177]



Makeup artists know all the tricks and share not only their 'secrets' but also their discount codes for new makeup. Love them. I had no idea they airbrushed contouring onto models' bodies for muscle definition, hemorrhoid cream for baggy under eyes (I hope I've got that right, I've not tried it) and pony-tail 'facelift' hidden under a wig. All smoke and mirrors, the whole lot.


----------



## Genie27

Those are neat tricks, Papertiger. I will try the lip tip and the airbrushed contouring for muscle definition to finally achieve a 6 pack. I think my expensive eye serum is nothing more than Preparation-H in a fancier tube.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes! Those Dior earrings really creep me out. I don't want to be reminded that an earring is a spike piercing through one's flesh. Thank you very much.


I think they look cool on other people, but I could never wear them myself! I get the heebie jeebies just changing my earrings because it forces me to remember I have a hole in my earlobe that I stick things through. My squeamish constitution couldn't handle wearing the tribal earrings!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ughh. Painful. I'm sorry.
> 
> Im on the train for 5 hours headed home from Philadelphia which is where I was born and raised and I still consider home. I had a nice restful weekend with old friends and new. I really really needed a break from work.



I am so glad you had a nice long weekend, the chance to catch up with friends, rejuvenate and do a little H shopping


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My stylist was inspired by this (yes, modesty is one of the strongest features in my character)
> 
> View attachment 3815701



It looks better on you actually. The ombré is more noticeable, in a good way.


----------



## pigleto972001

Happy late Bday cafecreme  that restaurant looked nice. 

Sorry about the Jury duty Nicole. My friend was summoned recently but forgot in the mad shuffle of life. He found the letter and freaked out and went to the courthouse that next week. Turns out the case was dismissed so the jury duty was also. Count his lucky stars!!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Happy late Bday cafecreme  that restaurant looked nice.
> 
> Sorry about the Jury duty Nicole. My friend was summoned recently but forgot in the mad shuffle of life. He found the letter and freaked out and went to the courthouse that next week. Turns out the case was dismissed so the jury duty was also. Count his lucky stars!!!!



If anyone ever wants to get dismissed from jury duty, just say in your voir dire that you believe in jury nullification and will tell all the other jurors about it [emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Those are neat tricks, Papertiger. I will try the lip tip and the airbrushed contouring for muscle definition to finally achieve a 6 pack. *I think my expensive eye serum is nothing more than Preparation-H in a fancier tube.*


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Happy late Bday cafecreme  that restaurant looked nice.
> 
> Sorry about the Jury duty Nicole. My friend was summoned recently but forgot in the mad shuffle of life. He found the letter and freaked out and went to the courthouse that next week. Turns out the case was dismissed so the jury duty was also. Count his lucky stars!!!!



3.5 hours so far of sitting doing nothing.
If hope get called or dismissed soon so that I can do something. On the plus side, I am making a dent in work emails that have piled up.
It is a funny sociological study here. There is a huge cattle-pen waiting room, hot, with over 100 people packed in dingy chairs in tight rows like on airplanes. There is a small room attached to this cattle room, with a glass door and glass wall, with AC, very clean, having semi-private tables with personal space to spread belongings out, new office chairs, plugs for laptops and phone chargers. This room holds 25 and there are 7 in here, the rest of the seats are empty. Clearly it is a business space, but there is no signage on the door, and who does not have some type of work that they have to take care of at any time? Also there are many people on laptops in the common cattle room. It just seems like who ever expects to be in the clean, quiet private room just found it instinctively. It is very interesting.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> If anyone ever wants to get dismissed from jury duty, just say in your voire dire that you believe in jury nullification and will tell all the other jurors about it [emoji23]


What notification?


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> If anyone ever wants to get dismissed from jury duty, just say in your voire dire that you believe in jury nullification and will tell all the other jurors about it [emoji23]



Haha I read about this!
Is this the law that states that if you do not believe in the validity of the law then you do not have to convict someone even if you feel they are guilty?


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> What notification?





nicole0612 said:


> Haha I read about this!
> Is this the law that states that if you do not believe in the validity of the law then you do not have to convict someone even if you feel they are guilty?



Yes! If you do not agree with a law or the prospective punishment for violating a law, you may find a defendant not guilty, even if he or she is factually and legally found to have violated that law. I think only a couple of states tell this to jurors when delivering jury instructions. All the others will just tell you "if the prosecution has proven the elements of the crime, you must find the defendant guilty." 

It is unlikely that any prosecutor or plaintiff would want someone on the jury who believes in the principle of nullification. But if someone were to say this during their voir dire, just make sure you actually believe in it because you are under oath at this point!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Yes! If you do not agree with a law or the prospective punishment for violating a law, you may find a defendant not guilty, even if he or she is factually and legally found to have violated that law. I think only a couple of states tell this to jurors when delivering jury instructions. All the others will just tell you "if the prosecution has proven the elements of the crime, you just find the defendant guilty."
> 
> It is unlikely that any prosecutor or plaintiff would want someone on the jury who believes in the principle of nullification. But if someone were to say this during their voir dire, just make sure you actually believe in it because you are under oath at this point!



Very interesting.
I feel that most people except for maybe those who actually have a career in law or justice would believe in this principle. 
We shall see if they ask. They just announced that there will be no more jurors called for another another 2 hours, so the waiting game continues.


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Very interesting.
> I feel that most people except for maybe those who actually have a career in law or justice would believe in this principle.
> We shall see if they ask. They just announced that there will be no more jurors called for another another 2 hours, so the waiting game continues.



Well good luck! Let us know what happens!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Well good luck! Let us know what happens!



Thank you.
There are definitely worse things in life


----------



## MSO13

papertiger said:


> No please, elegant, elegant, I have those earrings.


 
I have several Dior earrings from Raf's last three season, I wear them mixed in different shapes in my left ear which has 4 holes. I took a break from the ones Emma was wearing because they were everywhere for a while but I like wearing a single next to a huge hoop. I don't have pearl, I have silver and gold to mix.


----------



## EmileH

MSO13 said:


> I have several Dior earrings from Raf's last three season, I wear them mixed in different shapes in my left ear which has 4 holes. I took a break from the ones Emma was wearing because they were everywhere for a while but I like wearing a single next to a huge hoop. I don't have pearl, I have silver and gold to mix.



They suit you. And I have admired them on others. Once I get a crazy idea in my head I can't get it out. Something about the Dior earrings. I had to get rid of my chanel airport jacket. I couldn't stop thinking about the dirty seats on airplanes when I looked at the fabric. And I can't get into the whole space theme at Chanel this season. I just hear the music from the jetsons on my head.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They suit you. And I have admired them on others. Once I get a crazy idea in my head I can't get it out. Something about the Dior earrings. I had to get rid of my chanel airport jacket. I couldn't stop thinking about the dirty seats on airplanes when I looked at the fabric. And I can't get into the whole space theme at Chanel this season. I just hear the music from the jetsons on my head.



I get the same way about things, just different things

My favorites are my Dior "paper clips" but these will really bother those squeamish about their ears *trigger warning


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> 3.5 hours so far of sitting doing nothing.
> If hope get called or dismissed soon so that I can do something. On the plus side, I am making a dent in work emails that have piled up.
> It is a funny sociological study here. There is a huge cattle-pen waiting room, hot, with over 100 people packed in dingy chairs in tight rows like on airplanes. There is a small room attached to this cattle room, with a glass door and glass wall, with AC, very clean, having semi-private tables with personal space to spread belongings out, new office chairs, plugs for laptops and phone chargers. This room holds 25 and there are 7 in here, the rest of the seats are empty. Clearly it is a business space, but there is no signage on the door, and who does not have some type of work that they have to take care of at any time? Also there are many people on laptops in the common cattle room. It just seems like who ever expects to be in the clean, quiet private room just found it instinctively. It is very interesting.



OMG

I'm glad you're doing an observational sociological study. I must say that's the kind of person I would want in a jury (sorry, too good for your own good)


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They suit you. And I have admired them on others. Once I get a crazy idea in my head I can't get it out. Something about the Dior earrings. I had to get rid of my chanel airport jacket. I couldn't stop thinking about the dirty seats on airplanes when I looked at the fabric. *And I can't get into the whole space theme at Chanel this season.* I just hear the music from the jetsons on my head.



I'm not sure if even the models could carry that shoulder-line tbh.


----------



## Meta

@nicole0612 Some boots I consider edgy and would love in my collection are these Celine low zip boots from Fall 2017 collection.





If you're looking for a little heel, perhaps these?



I haven't seen them in real life nor have I tried them so I can't vouch for the look/comfort but they're definitely edgy in my books!  (I might just have convinced myself that I need to find the black low zip boots even though I'm generally not a fan of pointy shoes!)  


@prepster I agree with you that Emma Watson is perhaps one of the very few who carries herself elegantly in this day where everyone is logo-ed out. 

And oh, Kiernan Shipka (who starred in Mad Men) is the other young lady that comes to mind even though she's not as big a starlet as Emma Watson.


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> I get the same way about things, just different things
> 
> My favorites are my Dior "paper clips" but these will really bother those squeamish about their ears *trigger warning
> View attachment 3815795



I think she's look better with just one. Almost stealth-punk-chic


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> @nicole0612 Some boots I consider edgy and would love in my collection are these Celine low zip boots from Fall 2017 collection.
> 
> View attachment 3815801
> View attachment 3815812
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a little heel, perhaps these?
> View attachment 3815802
> 
> 
> I haven't seen them in real life nor have I tried them so I can't vouch for the look/comfort but they're definitely edgy in my books!  (I might just have convinced myself that I need to find the black low zip boots even though I'm generally not a fan of pointy shoes!)
> 
> 
> @prepster I agree with you that Emma Watson is perhaps one of the very few who carries herself elegantly in this day where everyone is logo-ed out.
> 
> And oh, Kiernan Shipka (who starred in Mad Men) is the other young lady that comes to mind even though she's not as big a starlet as Emma Watson.
> View attachment 3815813



Celine have some unusual and eye-catching shoes designs but many of them were not designed with comfort in mind. I think you would look great in the low, lots of edge but not over designed


----------



## Meta

papertiger said:


> Celine have some unusual and eye-catching shoes designs but many of them were not designed with comfort in mind. I think you would look great in the low, lots of edge but not over designed


Thanks for the heads up and approval @papertiger! Was just thinking it would go very well with one of my cashmere sweaters with zips.


----------



## Michele26

I can't decide if I like velvet heels & boots? Has anyone bought a pair?


----------



## gracekelly

Michele26 said:


> I can't decide if I like velvet heels & boots? Has anyone bought a pair?


Yes.  I bought the Chanel slingback in blue velvet and black fabric toe.  Have not worn them yet.


----------



## EmileH

Michele26 said:


> I can't decide if I like velvet heels & boots? Has anyone bought a pair?



I love the look. I just don't know how practical they are. I might pick up a pair of pumps on sale but I probably don't want to spend $$$ because they won't last.


----------



## gracekelly

I have the gray flannel fabric and black velvet toe Chanel sling as well and wore them quite a lot. I did not spray with Scothguard or do anything to them and they are perfect.  That is saying a lot from the person who manages to find every crack in the pavement to ruin a heel.  I think the block heel is what saves me.  I can't say that I would wear them in a rainstorm, but I think that Ari mentioned that her slings got wet and they were fine when they dried.


----------



## HavLab

Vitamina H said:


> Sheikha, your hair -and you- are beautiful! So excited to see you posting about Olaplex! I have an appointment coming up for balayage and will try Olaplex for the first time ever. I have heard and read so many great things about it. A stunning SA, at one of my fav H stores, and I were talking a while back and she gave me the tip! Her hair is very similar to your hair and I had to ask her about it. I have recently had two very bad experiences with stylists, so was desperate to find someone. Hair is of the upmost importance to me...if my hair isn't right, I feel so ick.... She gave me her stylist's info and I am counting down the days. I think it is a very good sign that the stylist is so sought after and appointments don't come easy. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Another product line that I cannot say enough good things about is Christoph Robin. I have tried most of the products and love them all. My favorites are the Cleansing and Purifying Scrub (love the smell and feel afterwards), Regenerating Shampoo, and the Regenerating Mask. Honestly, everything is superb in my opinion!!
> 
> Thanks for all the wonderful tips and talk on perfume, ladies! I think a lot of us feel the same! A few years ago, my mother was visiting me and asked if I like her perfume. I gave her my opinion, which was 'not really.' Ha! Wrong, wrong, wrong thing to say. She promptly told me that I was the _only_ person to say that and she always gets compliments on her perfume. UHH. I am thinking...why did you ask me! ha! I can also add that my husband was given a sample of Dior Sauvage during a recent cosmetic purchase I made. I am so sorry if anyone loves this, but my goodness; It was so offensive smelling to me. It had a very stale, smoke and well, just old musty smell and was sooo strong! I asked my DH if he used the whole sample, but no just a squirt or two. I can say, without a doubt, it had staying power though.  He has worn Hermes Terre d' Hermès for years..and he needs to stick to it! As for me, I am a Jour d' Hèrmes, Eau des Merveilles, and Le Jardin De Monsieur Li ( I really love this for summer) girl. I haven't tried Twilly yet.



I love Le Jardin de Monsieur Li too!  
The first Hermes product I bought was perfume in high school.


----------



## gracekelly

MSO13 said:


> I get the same way about things, just different things
> 
> My favorites are my Dior "paper clips" but these will really bother those squeamish about their ears *trigger warning
> View attachment 3815795


i think what would really make me squeamish is seeing the earring going through her septum.  I never understood that look and makes a person look like a farm animal.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> OMG
> 
> I'm glad you're doing an observational sociological study. I must say that's the kind of person I would want in a jury (sorry, too good for your own good)



Why thank you! Glad to update that I am done for the day, as yet unassigned. Repeating the process tomorrow!


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> @nicole0612 Some boots I consider edgy and would love in my collection are these Celine low zip boots from Fall 2017 collection.
> 
> View attachment 3815801
> View attachment 3815812
> 
> 
> If you're looking for a little heel, perhaps these?
> View attachment 3815802
> 
> 
> I haven't seen them in real life nor have I tried them so I can't vouch for the look/comfort but they're definitely edgy in my books!  (I might just have convinced myself that I need to find the black low zip boots even though I'm generally not a fan of pointy shoes!)
> 
> 
> @prepster I agree with you that Emma Watson is perhaps one of the very few who carries herself elegantly in this day where everyone is logo-ed out.
> 
> And oh, Kiernan Shipka (who starred in Mad Men) is the other young lady that comes to mind even though she's not as big a starlet as Emma Watson.
> View attachment 3815813



Those boots are very cool. Shoes for the hippest of elves 
Haha in reality my only objection is that I am a 38 and don't need to elongate my boat feet. I should look at Celine for some modern, streamlined options.
The young woman in your photos is arresting, beautiful and still innocent, she looks like she enjoys her life.


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> Thanks for the heads up and approval @papertiger! Was just thinking it would go very well with one of my cashmere sweaters with zips.
> 
> View attachment 3815851



Wow. This look is just right. The skirt looks so familiar, I have a guess


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> i think what would really make me squeamish is seeing the earring going through her septum.  I never understood that look and makes a person look like a farm animal.



I had a couple of poorly chosen ear holes back in my teen and young adult years, none of the farm animal type exactly, thanking myself for these small things.


----------



## Meta

nicole0612 said:


> Those boots are very cool. Shoes for the hippest of elves
> Haha in reality my only objection is that I am a 38 and don't need to elongate my boat feet. I should look at Celine for some modern, streamlined options.
> The young woman in your photos is arresting, beautiful and still innocent, she looks like she enjoys her life.


I'm with you on not needing to elongate my feet hence I'm usually not a fan of pointy shoes. I'm one size up from you.  And Kiernan Shipka is only 17, so yes still innocent. 

I'm actually wearing a dress layered with a sweater. It's a collaboration between Anna Sui and Anthropologie, an eBay find.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Why thank you! Glad to update that I am done for the day, as yet unassigned. Repeating the process tomorrow!



I'm glad you've finished for the day but you have my sympathy for tomorrow. We're here for you.


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> I have the gray flannel fabric and black velvet toe Chanel sling as well and wore them quite a lot. I did not spray with Scothguard or do anything to them and they are perfect.  That is saying a lot from the person who manages to find every crack in the pavement to ruin a heel.  I think the block heel is what saves me.  I can't say that I would wear them in a rainstorm, but I think that Ari mentioned that her slings got wet and they were fine when they dried.



Ah I wish I had gotten a pair of those. I would like the try the flats cos I think they'd be a bit more comfortable at work . The blue velvet are beautiful !!


----------



## Katel

papertiger said:


> If you want 'intervention' I'm sure there's a lot of info on the plastic surgery sub forum.
> 
> For a more of an emergency fix, make-up artists use a dry cotton wool tip to exfoliate round the mouth (sometimes with white toothpaste). Slap on lots of moisturiser (thick, like a mask) massage in well and let sink in completely. Use a reflective matte primer like YSL Blur. Obviously, don't highlight the cupids bow, use lip stains or any liquid lipsticks that will seep. Blot any lipstick throughly, gloss only to the centre of you have to.


This is tremendous, papertiger! Many thanks for the detailed instructions. I need to research the "levels" of intervention...I'm quite bewildered about what I've read.


Mininana said:


> Do you mean the lines that you get when drinking from a straw type of movement? Lip injections are the best for this. Volbella is especially marketed for it, but might want to make a consult with a plastic surgeon or a dermatologist for it. Every doctor is different and likes different fillers



Thank you thank you Mininana! I do mean those lines...are there more "natural" fillers out there, I wonder? (another one with super sensitive skin, etc., here).

Also, thanks to the members here for your kind courtesy - I realized after I posted that few to none probably recognize me - I was super active over in the Hermes subforum years ago and have not had the time I did then to actively contribute - until recently. I'm seriously attempting (operative word) scaling down my everythings and have turned to the wardrobe threads for inspiration.

Anyway, long and rambling to tell you why I'm here and interested - I hope it's OK to pop in here and there, as time allows and thank you for your grace to a stranger


----------



## restricter

Michele26 said:


> I can't decide if I like velvet heels & boots? Has anyone bought a pair?



Charlotte Olympia has been using velvet for an age and I own a pair of wine colored kitty pumps.  One pair is plenty, if it's a style you like.


----------



## papertiger

Katel said:


> This is tremendous, papertiger! Many thanks for the detailed instructions. I need to research the "levels" of intervention...I'm quite bewildered about what I've read.
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you Mininana! I do mean those lines...are there more "natural" fillers out there, I wonder? (another one with super sensitive skin, etc., here).
> 
> Also, thanks to the members here for your kind courtesy - I realized after I posted that few to none probably recognize me - I was super active over in the Hermes subforum years ago and have not had the time I did then to actively contribute - until recently. I'm seriously attempting (operative word) scaling down my everythings and have turned to the wardrobe threads for inspiration.
> 
> Anyway, long and rambling to tell you why I'm here and interested - I hope it's OK to pop in here and there, as time allows and thank you for your grace to a stranger



My pleasure

This is YSL's Blur
http://www.yslbeauty.co.uk/bestsell...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CPPZ1omnj9YCFRQo0wodcMYFCg

Use anywhere to soften appearance of lines, even pores, but not the eye area. It goes on before foundation (if you wear it). 

I had the primer with the gold bits and that was also quite good but a whole different job


----------



## Mininana

Katel said:


> This is tremendous, papertiger! Many thanks for the detailed instructions. I need to research the "levels" of intervention...I'm quite bewildered about what I've read.
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you Mininana! I do mean those lines...are there more "natural" fillers out there, I wonder? (another one with super sensitive skin, etc., here).
> 
> Also, thanks to the members here for your kind courtesy - I realized after I posted that few to none probably recognize me - I was super active over in the Hermes subforum years ago and have not had the time I did then to actively contribute - until recently. I'm seriously attempting (operative word) scaling down my everythings and have turned to the wardrobe threads for inspiration.
> 
> Anyway, long and rambling to tell you why I'm here and interested - I hope it's OK to pop in here and there, as time allows and thank you for your grace to a stranger




I have volbella filler in my lips to make my pout a bit thicker and I love it!!! Absolutely nobody knows and no one can tell.  Not even my mom who totally points out when u gain or ode two pounds! Lol. 


I'm actually almost due to my next top up but wanting to venture into other and "harder" options this time around. You are going to love volbella! Or any filler really!!


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> I love amethysts in the fall and winter with yummy cashmere sweaters for day.  I get bored with things too, so I would probably have them set in a simple 18kt gold setting with some sort of loop at the top so they could be slipped onto the post of another earring.  Then I'd buy a small selection of fabulous post earrings so I could change the look with my clothes.  Like a topaz or citrine or garnet for a tweed suit, maybe gray baroque pearls or peridot for a gray wool dress.  Pearls or a plain brushed gold button just for hacking around in my jeans.  You could mix them with jade or diamond studs or something dramatic like jet.  I couldn't find many examples, but this is the idea, if you can imagine that the lower stone is hanging from a loop on the post...
> 
> View attachment 3815640
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815642





prepster said:


> A couple more...
> 
> View attachment 3815647
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815648
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.  I've had enough irony for a lifetime.  Not that irony in design was ever fresh, but it is now way past its expiration.


Wow, these are nice and what a great idea! To be able to interchange would allow me to wear it with different outfits. I think my MIL may have a pair of earrings like that, will have to check with her. The pair with the diamond flower is stunning. I'm going to save the pic and show to DH . Thanks for taking the time, prepster!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone! I had a lovely long weekend with DBF filled with fun dinners and activities, including my tried and true favorites, as well as new experiences.
> We had a really nice dinner at this spot on my actual birthday on Saturday. The inside was so cute I just had to snap a photo.
> View attachment 3815279
> 
> On Sunday, which was supposed to be rainy but ended up being beautiful, we were able to spend a lot of time outdoors at a very special and unique mosaic garden and just walking around in general. Here are a couple of pictures from that!
> View attachment 3815280
> View attachment 3815282
> 
> 
> I will try and catch up with all the posts I've missed in greater detail, but I can say now I totally agree with you all about MGC at Dior - just not working out for me and seems antithesis to the spirit of the house that Raf built the last few years. I understand they're trying to expand their market appeal to new demographics, but such a drastic shift is never good for customer loyalty and continuity. That, and it doesn't help that I find most of her designs to be tacky and kitschy.


Glad you had a wonderful birthday! The restaurant looks cozy and inviting.



Mininana said:


> Since I'm already forced to use safari on my phone...
> 
> Here it is!! Me and my not so baby boy! Love this pic, we were here just a week ago!


What a touching beautiful photo! Have you considered framing it? Maybe in black and white for even more nostalgic look? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katel said:


> This is tremendous, papertiger! Many thanks for the detailed instructions. I need to research the "levels" of intervention...I'm quite bewildered about what I've read.
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you Mininana! I do mean those lines...are there more "natural" fillers out there, I wonder? (another one with super sensitive skin, etc., here).
> 
> Also, thanks to the members here for your kind courtesy - I realized after I posted that few to none probably recognize me - I was super active over in the Hermes subforum years ago and have not had the time I did then to actively contribute - until recently. I'm seriously attempting (operative word) scaling down my everythings and have turned to the wardrobe threads for inspiration.
> 
> Anyway, long and rambling to tell you why I'm here and interested - I hope it's OK to pop in here and there, as time allows and thank you for your grace to a stranger



I remember your user name from way back.  I don't remember why i remember you, but you have not been forgotten.


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> I'm with you on not needing to elongate my feet hence I'm usually not a fan of pointy shoes. I'm one size up from you.  And Kiernan Shipka is only 17, so yes still innocent.
> 
> I'm actually wearing a dress layered with a sweater. It's a collaboration between Anna Sui and Anthropologie, an eBay find.



I recognized it  I think I remembered seeing it at some point because it reminded me a bit of some Dries Van Noten elongated floral skirts dresses I also found very pretty and it looks very cute on you.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Ah I wish I had gotten a pair of those. I would like the try the flats cos I think they'd be a bit more comfortable at work . The blue velvet are beautiful !!



The flat slingbacks are so comfortable, but I really struggle with what to wear them with other than really casual outfits like with summery skirts or shorts, which I rarely have the chance to wear. The block heels are more versatile for me, but less comfortable. 
I think a flat slingback in velvet or another dressier material would help to take them out of the casual realm. 
Mine are the beige leather with white patent toe.  Is there any way to wear these with work or dinner outfits? I can't figure it out. It just reads as "sandal" to me.


----------



## EmileH

Welcome back Katel. Glad you are here. 

Gracekelly, your climate is much better than mine for velvet. I have the same slingbacks. For most of the year I have to carry them into the office and wear other shoes outside.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Welcome back Katel. Glad you are here.
> 
> Gracekelly, your climate is much better than mine for velvet. I have the same slingbacks. For most of the year I have to carry them into the office and wear other shoes outside.



I have to do this everyday in any case.  Is anyone else a shoe destroyer?  I have been all my life; it drove my mother bananas my shoes were constantly in shoe repair.  Must be something in my gait.  I have to buy good shoes so they last, cheap shoes are goners almost from the get go, gave that up decades ago.  My work shoes never see the light of day outside the office.  The walk to bus or from parking lot alone would ruin the heel in a matter of days.  So I have a pair of "commuter shoes."  Not pretty but not hideous.  Better them than my other shoes.  My shoes travel in a shoe bag with shoe trees.  [emoji4]


----------



## momasaurus

Katel said:


> This is tremendous, papertiger! Many thanks for the detailed instructions. I need to research the "levels" of intervention...I'm quite bewildered about what I've read.
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you Mininana! I do mean those lines...are there more "natural" fillers out there, I wonder? (another one with super sensitive skin, etc., here).
> 
> Also, thanks to the members here for your kind courtesy - I realized after I posted that few to none probably recognize me - I was super active over in the Hermes subforum years ago and have not had the time I did then to actively contribute - until recently. I'm seriously attempting (operative word) scaling down my everythings and have turned to the wardrobe threads for inspiration.
> 
> Anyway, long and rambling to tell you why I'm here and interested - I hope it's OK to pop in here and there, as time allows and thank you for your grace to a stranger


Great that you have returned, Katel. Sounds like we are all interested in the same stuff!


----------



## Meta

nicole0612 said:


> I recognized it  I think I remembered seeing it at some point because it reminded me a bit of some Dries Van Noten elongated floral skirts dresses I also found very pretty and it looks very cute on you.


Thank you!  I love the Anna Sui dress on Peony Lim from her earlier days of blogging her street style and had to look it up. I ended up finding the dress on eBay and had to have it!


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Wow, these are nice and what a great idea! To be able to interchange would allow me to wear it with different outfits. I think my MIL may have a pair of earrings like that, will have to check with her. The pair with the diamond flower is stunning. I'm going to save the pic and show to DH . Thanks for taking the time, prepster!



There are a couple of reasons I was thinking that direction.  Putting the stones in a simple frame or cap setting with a small loop would satisfy DH's concern that the setting does not cost more than the stones.  It would also allow you to wear them during the day, which is a nice application for amethysts because one, it is unexpected, and two, amethysts tend to go dark and gray at night, so they aren't (and this is just my opinion, so feel free to ignore) the most ideal choice for evening earrings.  It also lets you get super creative with them with a streamlined design, but doing fun mixes based on your outfits.  Amethysts are great "best friends" with other colored stones or pearls, and set them off wonderfully.  And, last of all, you could also in addition to wearing them as earrings, slide your stones onto thin chains and wear them as pendants.  One short, one long or whatever.  You could even put one of the drops on the pin of a brooch and wear it at the waist, or on a beret or a jacket lapel.


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> I have to do this everyday in any case.  Is anyone else a shoe destroyer?  I have been all my life; it drove my mother bananas my shoes were constantly in shoe repair.  Must be something in my gait.  I have to buy good shoes so they last, cheap shoes are goners almost from the get go, gave that up decades ago.  My work shoes never see the light of day outside the office.  The walk to bus or from parking lot alone would ruin the heel in a matter of days.  So I have a pair of "commuter shoes."  Not pretty but not hideous.  Better them than my other shoes.  My shoes travel in a shoe bag with shoe trees.  [emoji4]



I will destroy even Doc Martens in 3 years with heavy wear (which is why I choose DMs) I have new broken sandals in 30 mins because I have the opposite problem of my sister with high insteps and often 'walk out' of shoes.

It may just be rubbish shoes and nothing at all to do with your gait or any other problem.

When you say 'heels', what kind of heels? 'Taxi' heels or every day 2 or 3 inch heels?

I'm looking at my shoe rack. SF, Gucci and Hermes still repair their shoes if need be and my 'good' shoes tend to come from there. I have some Chanel lace-ups with a heel but even though they're old now I haven't worn them much to comment further. A couple of Clarks (some huge disappointments there depending on the shoe) and DMs - which serve the same commuter purpose as you use yours for. I've stopped buying most high-street shoes probably for the same reason you do.

Exception. Penelope Chilvers has some excellent more casual styles* velvet boots and shoes included*. http://www.penelopechilvers.com/ They are handmade in Spain and I have found them as indestructible as my proper flamenco shoes which for obvious reasons get pommeled.  Very few styles are formal though, perhaps these: http://www.penelopechilvers.com/shoes/heels/dp-3767/gamine-suede-shoe.  I tried them but I have the same problem of 'walking out' of my size. Seems they have a higher profile than the size of their company so allow for plenty of idiosyncrasies for enquiries etc.


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> The flat slingbacks are so comfortable, but I really struggle with what to wear them with other than really casual outfits like with summery skirts or shorts, which I rarely have the chance to wear. The block heels are more versatile for me, but less comfortable.
> I think a flat slingback in velvet or another dressier material would help to take them out of the casual realm.
> Mine are the beige leather with white patent toe.  Is there any way to wear these with work or dinner outfits? I can't figure it out. It just reads as "sandal" to me.



Would they go w some dressier pants or cropped pants ? I have seen some ladies online wear them with jeans. I definitely wear more pants than dresses. I just love them in this pic though the dresses are too short for me *giggle*. Now I really want the beige w black toe flats !!!


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> I admire the realism, refinement and sculptural quality of of Rosenthal. He seems to bridge between the figurative '40s-'50s high deco pieces and haute jewellery you find today with de Drisogono. I can't imagine that more 'everyday' designers like Wendy Yue were not very influenced by his work. I could only ever hope to own a single piece of his work, the prices are w a y out of my league. I have a by *de Drisogono invisible-set demantoid garnet ring, pave and set in black gold in the shape of a rose*, that's as close as I will ever get to that level. .



Loving this discussion! Oh *papertiger*, I would love to see this. Would you pleasepost a picture?


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> I have to do this everyday in any case.  Is anyone else a shoe destroyer?  I have been all my life; it drove my mother bananas my shoes were constantly in shoe repair.  Must be something in my gait.  I have to buy good shoes so they last, cheap shoes are goners almost from the get go, gave that up decades ago.  My work shoes never see the light of day outside the office.  The walk to bus or from parking lot alone would ruin the heel in a matter of days.  So I have a pair of "commuter shoes."  Not pretty but not hideous.  Better them than my other shoes.  My shoes travel in a shoe bag with shoe trees.  [emoji4]


Yes! I constantly stub my toes (darn you uneven sidewalks) so I ruin the fronts of shoes (particularly devastating on Chanel cap toe ballet flats), I get heels caught in between sidewalk slabs, and I wear down soles to the point where they need to be replaced in a season. It must be the way I walk...


----------



## EmileH

I have started adding those plastic taps to my heels like my mother did when I was a kid. It only works for a thicker heel of course. Otherwise I wear down my heels in a season. It's much easier to replace the tap then to have them repaired.


----------



## leechiyong

Pirula said:


> I have to do this everyday in any case.  Is anyone else a shoe destroyer?  I have been all my life; it drove my mother bananas my shoes were constantly in shoe repair.  Must be something in my gait.  I have to buy good shoes so they last, cheap shoes are goners almost from the get go, gave that up decades ago.  My work shoes never see the light of day outside the office.  The walk to bus or from parking lot alone would ruin the heel in a matter of days.  So I have a pair of "commuter shoes."  Not pretty but not hideous.  Better them than my other shoes.  My shoes travel in a shoe bag with shoe trees.  [emoji4]


I beat up shoes too.  My gait is off; I walk on the outside of my feet, but they cross, so I hit the inner ankle when I walk.  The heels wear weird, the insides get scraped up.


----------



## FizzyWater

Michele26 said:


> I can't decide if I like velvet heels & boots? Has anyone bought a pair?



I have these Jeffrey Campbells in black:



They're not nearly so chunky looking in black, and I love them and get tons of compliments on them.  (Otherwise I live in ballet flats, so these are completely adventurous for me.)

While I was looking for the above picture, I found a couple (non-velvet) pieces I would totally wear:
http://www.jeffreycampbellshoes.com/shop-all-2/lefroy
http://www.jeffreycampbellshoes.com/shop-all-2/manford



cafecreme15 said:


> Yes! I constantly stub my toes (darn you uneven sidewalks) so I ruin the fronts of shoes (particularly devastating on Chanel cap toe ballet flats), I get heels caught in between sidewalk slabs, and I wear down soles to the point where they need to be replaced in a season. It must be the way I walk...



I'm totally out of practice for wearing heels - the area around my work is all cobblestones, and I can walk without falling down on stilettos or on cobblestones - not both!  I've even lost a bunch of kitten-heel heels around work between stones.

I destroy shoes too, but that's mostly because I wear the same shoe every day for a year in all weather, then realize they're getting shabby...


----------



## Mininana

FizzyWater said:


> I have these Jeffrey Campbells in black:
> 
> View attachment 3816778
> 
> They're not nearly so chunky looking in black, and I love them and get tons of compliments on them.  (Otherwise I live in ballet flats, so these are completely adventurous for me.)
> 
> While I was looking for the above picture, I found a couple (non-velvet) pieces I would totally wear:
> http://www.jeffreycampbellshoes.com/shop-all-2/lefroy
> http://www.jeffreycampbellshoes.com/shop-all-2/manford
> 
> 
> 
> I'm totally out of practice for wearing heels - the area around my work is all cobblestones, and I can walk without falling down on stilettos or on cobblestones - not both!  I've even lost a bunch of kitten-heel heels around work between stones.
> 
> I destroy shoes too, but that's mostly because I wear the same shoe every day for a year in all weather, then realize they're getting shabby...


Omg i love Jose boots!!


----------



## Mininana

Moirai said:


> Glad you had a wonderful birthday! The restaurant looks cozy and inviting.
> 
> 
> What a touching beautiful photo! Have you considered framing it? Maybe in black and white for even more nostalgic look? Thanks for sharing.


That's so sweet of you!! I probably should!!! I found it on my man's phone, totally unexpected good pic!


----------



## Cordeliere

pigleto972001 said:


> Would they go w some dressier pants or cropped pants ? I have seen some ladies online wear them with jeans. I definitely wear more pants than dresses. I just love them in this pic though the dresses are too short for me *giggle*. Now I really want the beige w black toe flats !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816609



ooooh    I like the pair on the left.


----------



## Genie27

Mininana said:


> Since I'm already forced to use safari on my phone...
> 
> Here it is!! Me and my not so baby boy! Love this pic, we were here just a week ago!


That's a great pic!


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Loving this discussion! Oh *papertiger*, I would love to see this. Would you pleasepost a picture?



LOL, you'll have to wait 'till Friday as I'm not at the right address ATM


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Would they go w some dressier pants or cropped pants ? I have seen some ladies online wear them with jeans. I definitely wear more pants than dresses. I just love them in this pic though the dresses are too short for me *giggle*. Now I really want the beige w black toe flats !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816609



I don't often wear pants so that might be the problem. I actually do have a pair of wide leg flowy pants, so I will give it a try with those


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> I will destroy even Doc Martens in 3 years with heavy wear (which is why I choose DMs) I have new broken sandals in 30 mins because I have the opposite problem of my sister with high insteps and often 'walk out' of shoes.
> 
> It may just be rubbish shoes and nothing at all to do with your gait or any other problem.
> 
> When you say 'heels', what kind of heels? 'Taxi' heels or every day 2 or 3 inch heels?
> 
> I'm looking at my shoe rack. SF, Gucci and Hermes still repair their shoes if need be and my 'good' shoes tend to come from there. I have some Chanel lace-ups with a heel but even though they're old now I haven't worn them much to comment further. A couple of Clarks (some huge disappointments there depending on the shoe) and DMs - which serve the same commuter purpose as you use yours for. I've stopped buying most high-street shoes probably for the same reason you do.
> 
> Exception. Penelope Chilvers has some excellent more casual styles* velvet boots and shoes included*. http://www.penelopechilvers.com/ They are handmade in Spain and I have found them as indestructible as my proper flamenco shoes which for obvious reasons get pommeled.  Very few styles are formal though, perhaps these: http://www.penelopechilvers.com/shoes/heels/dp-3767/gamine-suede-shoe.  I tried them but I have the same problem of 'walking out' of my size. Seems they have a higher profile than the size of their company so allow for plenty of idiosyncrasies for enquiries etc.



These are cute. I like the perforated style too.


----------



## nicole0612

FizzyWater said:


> I have these Jeffrey Campbells in black:
> 
> View attachment 3816778
> 
> They're not nearly so chunky looking in black, and I love them and get tons of compliments on them.  (Otherwise I live in ballet flats, so these are completely adventurous for me.)
> 
> While I was looking for the above picture, I found a couple (non-velvet) pieces I would totally wear:
> http://www.jeffreycampbellshoes.com/shop-all-2/lefroy
> http://www.jeffreycampbellshoes.com/shop-all-2/manford
> 
> 
> 
> I'm totally out of practice for wearing heels - the area around my work is all cobblestones, and I can walk without falling down on stilettos or on cobblestones - not both!  I've even lost a bunch of kitten-heel heels around work between stones.
> 
> I destroy shoes too, but that's mostly because I wear the same shoe every day for a year in all weather, then realize they're getting shabby...



Both linked shoes are really cute!


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> I will destroy even Doc Martens in 3 years with heavy wear (which is why I choose DMs) I have new broken sandals in 30 mins because I have the opposite problem of my sister with high insteps and often 'walk out' of shoes.
> 
> It may just be rubbish shoes and nothing at all to do with your gait or any other problem.
> 
> When you say 'heels', what kind of heels? 'Taxi' heels or every day 2 or 3 inch heels?
> 
> I'm looking at my shoe rack. SF, Gucci and Hermes still repair their shoes if need be and my 'good' shoes tend to come from there. I have some Chanel lace-ups with a heel but even though they're old now I haven't worn them much to comment further. A couple of Clarks (some huge disappointments there depending on the shoe) and DMs - which serve the same commuter purpose as you use yours for. I've stopped buying most high-street shoes probably for the same reason you do.
> 
> Exception. Penelope Chilvers has some excellent more casual styles* velvet boots and shoes included*. http://www.penelopechilvers.com/ They are handmade in Spain and I have found them as indestructible as my proper flamenco shoes which for obvious reasons get pommeled.  Very few styles are formal though, perhaps these: http://www.penelopechilvers.com/shoes/heels/dp-3767/gamine-suede-shoe.  I tried them but I have the same problem of 'walking out' of my size. Seems they have a higher profile than the size of their company so allow for plenty of idiosyncrasies for enquiries etc.



Thanks for the links papertiger, I will definitely check them out.  Spain makes excellent quality shoes so I'm not surprised.  Glad I'm not alone.

My "rubbish shoes" (love that) are my commuter shoes.  My other shoes are Weitzman, Dior, Chanel, via spiga, Zanotti, others.  Not H but good.  Heels in anything from flat to 3 1/2" for me.

But I think you mean if I've worn out one height more than another in the past.  The answer is no.  Heel height doesn't matter much.  And it's not just the heel either, I'm also gifted at wearing a hole in the sole in no time flat.  Synthetic soles do much better but hard to find in fine shoes.  My shoe repair guy puts taps on my NEW shoes at the heels and the toes.  He knows what I do to shoes.  

So, it's a simple solution:  commuter shoes.  Also solves the dirty back driving shoe problem.


----------



## Pirula

Thanks ladies for sharing your shoe Destructo Girl stories; glad it's not just me.  My shoe guy told me that a good shoe can be rebuilt indefinitely.  I have a pair of old Ferragamo Varinas that I love so much and wear so much he's had to redo them three times!  Soles, heels, everything.  They're like new each time.  It's my own fault because sometimes I get lazy and wait too long to take them to him.   But now the patent leather is starting to crack a little where my pinkie joint is and I wonder if this shall be the fatal thing.  We'll see.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> Thanks ladies for sharing your shoe Destructo Girl stories; glad it's not just me.  My shoe guy told me that a good shoe can be rebuilt indefinitely.  I have a pair of old Ferragamo Varinas that I love so much and wear so much he's had to redo them three times!  Soles, heels, everything.  They're like new each time.  It's my own fault because sometimes I get lazy and wait too long to take them to him.   But now the patent leather is starting to crack a little where my pinkie joint is and I wonder if this shall be the fatal thing.  We'll see.


I have an old pair of Frye boots that have been resoled three times. They always look like new when I pick them up from the cobbler - all they needed was a fresh set of soles and some shoe polish.


----------



## Genie27

Oh, I don't feel so bad now, that I resole my shoes until they are completely dead. I do tend to wear some way past scuffed, but now that I'm in closet-refurbish mode, it's been easier to toss those away. No, really, they are gone! I swear. 

Has anyone put new insoles when the old ones died? I used to have a cobbler who would put real leather replacement insoles, and those were great, but I don't live near him any more.


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Thanks for the links papertiger, I will definitely check them out.  Spain makes excellent quality shoes so I'm not surprised.  Glad I'm not alone.
> 
> My "rubbish shoes" (love that) are my commuter shoes.  My other shoes are Weitzman, Dior, Chanel, via spiga, Zanotti, others.  Not H but good.  Heels in anything from flat to 3 1/2" for me.
> 
> But I think you mean if I've worn out one height more than another in the past.  The answer is no.  Heel height doesn't matter much.  And it's not just the heel either, I'm also gifted at wearing a hole in the sole in no time flat.  Synthetic soles do much better but hard to find in fine shoes.  My shoe repair guy puts taps on my NEW shoes at the heels and the toes.  He knows what I do to shoes.
> 
> So, it's a simple solution:  commuter shoes.  Also solves the dirty back driving shoe problem.



I don't think you can be as bad as my sister. She returned a pair of shoes to a high-street store as they'd broken within 2 days. The manager accused her of being "too heavy" :-0 .

Your shoes sound fine in both senses of the word. I think where I walk they would be eaten up too. And at work I would be skating if I wasn't wearing rubber under the soles. Are the surfaces you walk on rough? What about a rubber sole straight on the leathers (I know we're not supposed to do that). Taps are a great idea but they're not supposed to be good for our knees.

I'm also thinking you must be great at walking in heels whatever you do to them I take my hat off to you. I've never seen a pair of Zanottis that I thought I could walk in (nor Rene Caovilla which I also love). I know I can't even stand in CLs at any decent height.

I have a pair of Gaucho Dior wedge sandles bought never from the '00s, never worn out. For some reason they kill the backs of my heels. I'm always meaning to take them to our repairer (he's pretty good) but I never get around to it. To me Dior, Rykiel, Fendi, Celine etc are just fashion shoes. Lovely to look at but there's always something... ouch. For that money...you'd think...but no. Now when Roger Vivier made shoes for Dior, different story.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Oh, I don't feel so bad now, that I resole my shoes until they are completely dead. I do tend to wear some way past scuffed, but now that I'm in closet-refurbish mode, it's been easier to toss those away. No, really, they are gone! I swear.
> 
> Has anyone put new insoles when the old ones died? *I used to have a cobbler who would put real leather replacement insoles, and those were great, but I don't live near him any more*.



Just as they get comfortable...they have to go.

That sounds amazing. I've never known this done except for Gucci bespoke (and of course they send back to Italy).


----------



## Simplyput

Genie27 said:


> Oh, I don't feel so bad now, that I resole my shoes until they are completely dead. I do tend to wear some way past scuffed, but now that I'm in closet-refurbish mode, it's been easier to toss those away. No, really, they are gone! I swear.
> 
> Has anyone put new insoles when the old ones died? I used to have a cobbler who would put real leather replacement insoles, and those were great, but I don't live near him any more.


A good cobbler and a good beautician can be sometimes hard to find.


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> I don't think you can be as bad as my sister. She returned a pair of shoes to a high-street store as they'd broken within 2 days. The manager accused her of being "too heavy" :-0 .
> 
> Your shoes sound fine in both senses of the word. I think where I walk they would be eaten up too. And at work I would be skating if I wasn't wearing rubber under the soles. Are the surfaces you walk on rough? What about a rubber sole straight on the leathers (I know we're not supposed to do that). Taps are a great idea but they're not supposed to be good for our knees.
> 
> I'm also thinking you must be great at walking in heels whatever you do to them I take my hat off to you. I've never seen a pair of Zanottis that I thought I could walk in (nor Rene Caovilla which I also love). I know I can't even stand in CLs at any decent height.
> 
> I have a pair of Gaucho Dior wedge sandles bought never from the '00s, never worn out. For some reason they kill the backs of my heels. I'm always meaning to take them to our repairer (he's pretty good) but I never get around to it. To me Dior, Rykiel, Fendi, Celine etc are just fashion shoes. Lovely to look at but there's always something... ouch. For that money...you'd think...but no. Now when Roger Vivier made shoes for Dior, different story.



Well I no longer wear out my good heeled shoes quickly because I don't wear them out much.  They're worn inside at work, so mostly carpet, stone and tile.  If wearing out on weekends, then yes short walks on asphalt and concrete from car/taxi to wherever.

My one pair of Zanottis are very comfy but have a 3" heel.  I do okay in heels, but I'm no Letizia.  3 1/2" is pretty much my comfort limit.

Are caps bad for knees?  I had no idea!  Those are mostly on my flat shoes and low heels that I tend to wear more out on the weekends, so they tend to wear out much faster than my heels.

Your sister's experience:  OMG.  [emoji15]


----------



## Pirula

Oh and I have one exquisite pair of Cavolla satin evening shoes and I'm with you.  Ow.  The heels are 4", big mistake but I was in love (I was also living in Cairo and had ordered online).  [emoji849].  So these are the famous car to door to table shoes.  Can't handle more than that!


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Well I no longer wear out my good shoes quickly because I don't wear them out much.  They're worn inside at work, so mostly carpet, stone and tile.  If wearing out on weekends, then yes short walks on asphalt and concrete from car/taxi to wherever.
> 
> My one pair of Zanottis are very comfy but have a 3" heel.  I do okay in heels, but I'm no Letizia.  3 1/2" is pretty much my comfort limit.
> 
> *Are caps bad for knees?  *I had no idea!  Those are mostly on my flat shoes that I tend to wear more out on the weekends, so they tend to wear out much faster than my heels.
> 
> Your sister's experience:  OMG.  [emoji15]



I take everything with a pinch of salt. I wear clogs, dance flamenco, do martial arts and run almost every morning so some little taps are not going to make much difference to my poor knees. Keep on doing what works for you.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> I will destroy even Doc Martens in 3 years with heavy wear (which is why I choose DMs) I have new broken sandals in 30 mins because I have the opposite problem of my sister with high insteps and often 'walk out' of shoes.
> 
> It may just be rubbish shoes and nothing at all to do with your gait or any other problem.
> 
> When you say 'heels', what kind of heels? 'Taxi' heels or every day 2 or 3 inch heels?
> 
> I'm looking at my shoe rack. SF, Gucci and Hermes still repair their shoes if need be and my 'good' shoes tend to come from there. I have some Chanel lace-ups with a heel but even though they're old now I haven't worn them much to comment further. A couple of Clarks (some huge disappointments there depending on the shoe) and DMs - which serve the same commuter purpose as you use yours for. I've stopped buying most high-street shoes probably for the same reason you do.
> 
> Exception. Penelope Chilvers has some excellent more casual styles* velvet boots and shoes included*. http://www.penelopechilvers.com/ They are handmade in Spain and I have found them as indestructible as my proper flamenco shoes which for obvious reasons get pommeled.  Very few styles are formal though, perhaps these: http://www.penelopechilvers.com/shoes/heels/dp-3767/gamine-suede-shoe.  I tried them but I have the same problem of 'walking out' of my size. Seems they have a higher profile than the size of their company so allow for plenty of idiosyncrasies for enquiries etc.



Oh wow!  These are great shoes.  I am in love with the "Cubana Velvet," boot in Claret, and Peacock; the brown  "Rodruiguez velvet" and the "Chelsea."  How do these shoes fit?  I notice they have "True Fit," "Generous Fit," and "Wide Fit."  Is that accurate?  I'm a 7 1/2 wide, so I usually buy an 8 or EU 38.  How do you compare your EU and US sizes at Penelope Chilvers?


----------



## prepster

leechiyong said:


> I beat up shoes too.  My gait is off; I walk on the outside of my feet, but they cross, so I hit the inner ankle when I walk.  The heels wear weird, the insides get scraped up.



I think that is called underpronating.  I think that is what I do too.  (Or,  hopefully I haven't been buying the wrong running shoes since high school!  )



cafecreme15 said:


> Yes! I constantly stub my toes (darn you uneven sidewalks) so I ruin the fronts of shoes (particularly devastating on Chanel cap toe ballet flats), I get heels caught in between sidewalk slabs, and I wear down soles to the point where they need to be replaced in a season. It must be the way I walk...



I wear down my toes because my feet rarely reach the floor when I sit in a chair.  I also push little horizontal grooves into anything pointy so the toes turn up like elf shoes.  I'm very elegant.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I had a couple of poorly chosen ear holes back in my teen and young adult years, none of the _farm animal _type exactly, thanking myself for these small things.


You mean your ear isn't 'tagged'?


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Oh wow!  These are great shoes.  I am in love with the "Cubana Velvet," boot in Claret, and Peacock; the brown  "Rodruiguez velvet" and the "Chelsea."  How do these shoes fit?  I notice they have "True Fit," "Generous Fit," and "Wide Fit."  *Is that accurate?*  I'm a 7 1/2 wide, so I usually buy an 8 or EU 38.  How do you compare your EU and US sizes at Penelope Chivers?



Petty much. 

Do you have any shoes that are in Euro size?


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> You mean your ear isn't 'tagged'?



I probably would have if I had thought of that image when I was a teenager. "How edgy".
Actually, now that I think of it, tagging ears as jewelry is not that far from the intentionally ugly, weird and trashy looks we are seeing from the design houses lately.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> Petty much.
> 
> Do you have any shoes that are in Euro size?



If the shoe runs wide, I can usually wear a 38.  For example, my H Neo booties are 38.5.  My H Goal sneakers are a 38.  My Burberry sneakers are 38.  I can't wear Ferragamo, even the wide is too snug or the shoe is too long.  My Seibel ballets are 38.  My Jimmy Choo Romys are 38.5.  I have some Italian driving mocs (the name escapes me) that are comparative to a women's 9!  Edit:  I go a full size up in Loubs.  I think I'm going to order 38 in the "Generous fit" boots and hope for the best.  They look roomy in the toe.  I'll just order one pair to start.

Edit:  Just ordered Rodriguez in Chestnut velvet in 37.5.  We'll see what happens.  I think they'll be fun for weekends.


----------



## Pirula

prepster said:


> If the shoe runs wide, I can usually wear a 38.  For example, my H Neo booties are 38.5.  My H Goal sneakers are a 38.  My Burberry sneakers are 38.  I can't wear Ferragamo, even the wide is too snug or the shoe is too long.  My Seibel ballets are 38.  My Jimmy Choo Romys are 38.5.  I have some Italian driving mocs (the name escapes me) that are comparative to a women's 9!  Edit:  I go a full size up in Loubs.  I think I'm going to order 38 in the "Generous fit" boots and hope for the best.  They look roomy in the toe.  I'll just order one pair to start.
> 
> Edit:  Just ordered Rodriguez in Chestnut velvet in 37.5.  We'll see what happens.  I think they'll be fun for weekends.



Gah!  These are gorgeous.  I'm in trouble.


----------



## Joannadyne

Anyone on the west coast planning on going to the scarf demo at SCP H? http://www.southcoastplaza.com/cale...ou-to-discover-the-secrets-of-scarf-printing/


----------



## Katel

Mininana said:


> I have volbella filler in my lips to make my pout a bit thicker and I love it!!! Absolutely nobody knows and no one can tell.  Not even my mom who totally points out when u gain or ode two pounds! Lol.
> 
> 
> I'm actually almost due to my next top up but wanting to venture into other and "harder" options this time around. You are going to love volbella! Or any filler really!!



Thank you for the encouragement! What are some of the harder options you may be considering, if you wish to share? (I may be there)... Does the filler work for above the lip too?  Does it give any weird side effects?  I have read something about sanding the lip down but that sounds so terrible... any creams I have put on my upper lip cause breakouts and I think I may need stronger stuff anyway... 



Cordeliere said:


> I remember your user name from way back.  I don't remember why i remember you, but you have not been forgotten.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Welcome back Katel. Glad you are here.





momasaurus said:


> Great that you have returned, Katel. Sounds like we are all interested in the same stuff!



You ladies are very kind - thank you


----------



## Katel

Joannadyne said:


> Anyone on the west coast planning on going to the scarf demo at SCP H? http://www.southcoastplaza.com/cale...ou-to-discover-the-secrets-of-scarf-printing/



These are fun! If it was happening in my part of the world, I'd be there...are you going, Joannadyne?


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> If the shoe runs wide, I can usually wear a 38.  For example, my H Neo booties are 38.5.  My H Goal sneakers are a 38.  My Burberry sneakers are 38.  I can't wear Ferragamo, even the wide is too snug or the shoe is too long.  My Seibel ballets are 38.  My Jimmy Choo Romys are 38.5.  I have some Italian driving mocs (the name escapes me) that are comparative to a women's 9!  Edit:  I go a full size up in Loubs.  I think I'm going to order 38 in the "Generous fit" boots and hope for the best.  They look roomy in the toe.  I'll just order one pair to start.
> 
> Edit:  Just ordered Rodriguez in Chestnut velvet in 37.5.  We'll see what happens.  I think they'll be fun for weekends.



I'm excited to see what you think. They have some cute ankle boots, almost ordered the brogue ankle boots but I don't really need gold boots (or brown). I wonder if the velvet has any water resistance to it (I'm guessing not), but they are very cool, a little edgy, a little femme, a little vintagey. I hope they fit you well. I am the same size as you I think, maybe 1/2 size smaller in some brands, and I find I always have to size down in boots, I would have gone for the 37.5 also...I hope it works!


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> Anyone on the west coast planning on going to the scarf demo at SCP H? http://www.southcoastplaza.com/cale...ou-to-discover-the-secrets-of-scarf-printing/



If I was a few states south, absolutely! I hope you will report back if you go


----------



## nicole0612

Katel said:


> These are fun! If it was happening in my part of the world, I'd be there...are you going, Joannadyne?



As would I! Remind me where you are located Katel. I think I had not yet joined the forum when you were on here more often in the past. Glad to meet you


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> If the shoe runs wide, I can usually wear a 38.  For example, my H Neo booties are 38.5.  My H Goal sneakers are a 38.  My Burberry sneakers are 38.  I can't wear Ferragamo, even the wide is too snug or the shoe is too long.  My Seibel ballets are 38.  My Jimmy Choo Romys are 38.5.  I have some Italian driving mocs (the name escapes me) that are comparative to a women's 9!  Edit:  I go a full size up in Loubs.  I think I'm going to order 38 in the "Generous fit" boots and hope for the best.  They look roomy in the toe.  I'll just order one pair to start.
> 
> Edit:  Just ordered Rodriguez in Chestnut velvet in 37.5.  We'll see what happens.  I think they'll be fun for weekends.



I hope they work out! I'm so excited for you


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> Anyone on the west coast planning on going to the scarf demo at SCP H? http://www.southcoastplaza.com/cale...ou-to-discover-the-secrets-of-scarf-printing/



I wish!


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I'm excited to see what you think. They have some cute ankle boots, almost ordered the brogue ankle boots but I don't really need gold boots (or brown). *I wonder if the velvet has any water resistance to it (I'm guessing not),* but they are very cool, a little edgy, a little femme, a little vintagey. I hope they fit you well. I am the same size as you I think, maybe 1/2 size smaller in some brands, and I find I always have to size down in boots, I would have gone for the 37.5 also...I hope it works!



They recommend a light spay of Kiwi Aquastop before using. I'm guessing most equivalent brands would be fine.


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne said:


> Anyone on the west coast planning on going to the scarf demo at SCP H? http://www.southcoastplaza.com/cale...ou-to-discover-the-secrets-of-scarf-printing/



I would definitely go if I was closer. Please tell us all about it if you go.


----------



## expatwife

Hi Ladies! 
What a wonderful thread. I read all 80 pages of it on my phone. I hope you don't mind me joining in.

Cordeliere, your bag is fantastic! I wish H left the same proportions for Toolbox, as I like the bag, but the base is just too wide for me.

PbP, your closet is fantastic, it's my dream closet. We move every couple of years from country to country so each time we rent I have to work with what I get. It's hideous and uninspiring at the moment! Oh well, it's not mine...

Bobcat, love your bags and your roosters! I have a question: what happened to Porthos, did I miss him? I hope nothing tragic! 

Pigleto, I second Frederic Malle - I just discovered Portrait of a Lady. Need to smell the carnal flower - not sure they have his perfumes here in Singapore though...An hour ago on my way home I sprayed Chanel's new perfume on my wrist, and by now it's totally gone. For 300 SGD I expect it to last at least couple of hours. 

Love all the blazer and boots recommendations - but can't contribute much, I've been living in a warm climate for a while. Jewellery ideas are great! I bought some stones recently, but now I think setting them would be more expensive than the stones themselves and not sure who would do a great job at it.

In regards to H scarves, I still buy 90s here and there even though I do not wear them - it's too hot outside and they do nothing inside. I use CSGMs regularly though. But the silk is so nice and the colors...

I've been recently obsessing with cleaning out my closet. Sometimes I feel all the stuff is giving me physical discomfort. My most recent plan is to go through every shelf in every wardrobe and take out things, try them on and start selling what is not absolutely perfect. The only problem with that I'm constantly trying to lose those extra 10 pounds and I'm so unsuccessful, but I keep holding on to all the things. Ugh...  I need to sell it all and buy a pair of nice VCA Malachite earrings - here we go!

I hope I didn't overwhelm anyone. Thanks for creating such a fun thread!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Simplyput said:


> A good cobbler and a good beautician can be sometimes hard to find.



Just like a good gynaecologist. 
And a good husband


----------



## EmileH

expatwife said:


> Hi Ladies!
> What a wonderful thread. I read all 80 pages of it on my phone. I hope you don't mind me joining in.
> 
> Cordeliere, your bag is fantastic! I wish H left the same proportions for Toolbox, as I like the bag, but the base is just too wide for me.
> 
> PbP, your closet is fantastic, it's my dream closet. We move every couple of years from country to country so each time we rent I have to work with what I get. It's hideous and uninspiring at the moment! Oh well, it's not mine...
> 
> Bobcat, love your bags and your roosters! I have a question: what happened to Porthos, did I miss him? I hope nothing tragic!
> 
> Pigleto, I second Frederic Malle - I just discovered Portrait of a Lady. Need to smell the carnal flower - not sure they have his perfumes here in Singapore though...An hour ago on my way home I sprayed Chanel's new perfume on my wrist, and by now it's totally gone. For 300 SGD I expect it to last at least couple of hours.
> 
> Love all the blazer and boots recommendations - but can't contribute much, I've been living in a warm climate for a while. Jewellery ideas are great! I bought some stones recently, but now I think setting them would be more expensive than the stones themselves and not sure who would do a great job at it.
> 
> In regards to H scarves, I still buy 90s here and there even though I do not wear them - it's too hot outside and they do nothing inside. I use CSGMs regularly though. But the silk is so nice and the colors...
> 
> I've been recently obsessing with cleaning out my closet. Sometimes I feel all the stuff is giving me physical discomfort. My most recent plan is to go through every shelf in every wardrobe and take out things, try them on and start selling what is not absolutely perfect. The only problem with that I'm constantly trying to lose those extra 10 pounds and I'm so unsuccessful, but I keep holding on to all the things. Ugh...  I need to sell it all and buy a pair of nice VCA Malachite earrings - here we go!
> 
> I hope I didn't overwhelm anyone. Thanks for creating such a fun thread!



Expat wife welcome! I'm so glad you found us. That sounds like an excellent plan to clean out your closet and a great goal. The malachite earrings would be amazing on you.


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Just like a good gynaecologist.
> And a good husband



You are so hilarious. I'm so glad you found us too.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so hilarious. I'm so glad you found us too.



It is a defence mechanism. I was fat and ugly in my youth. 

Speaking about good husbands.
My husband always called me Booby. I asked him why the first time, and he said he'd heard this in South Park. A mother called her son this and he thought it was an expression of love.
16 years later (yesterday), I looked it up in the Oxford dictionary. It means a stupid person!!!!
Haven't said this to him yet. Saving this card for a better moment


----------



## Cordeliere

expatwife said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Cordeliere, your bag is fantastic!
> 
> Love all the blazer and boots recommendations - but can't contribute much, I've been *living in a warm climate for a while. *
> 
> *In regards to H scarves, I still buy 90s here and there even though I do not wear them - it's too hot outside *and they do nothing inside. I use CSGMs regularly though. But the silk is so nice and the colors...
> !



Thank you for the compliment on my bag.    Like you, I love the blazers and boots, but also in a warm climate.    I joke about trying to figure out how to rock a "tropical French girl" look.    I so miss being able to do layers.    If you have figured out any ways to be fashionable in the heat, please do share.


----------



## chaneljewel

expatwife said:


> Hi Ladies!
> What a wonderful thread. I read all 80 pages of it on my phone. I hope you don't mind me joining in.
> 
> Cordeliere, your bag is fantastic! I wish H left the same proportions for Toolbox, as I like the bag, but the base is just too wide for me.
> 
> PbP, your closet is fantastic, it's my dream closet. We move every couple of years from country to country so each time we rent I have to work with what I get. It's hideous and uninspiring at the moment! Oh well, it's not mine...
> 
> Bobcat, love your bags and your roosters! I have a question: what happened to Porthos, did I miss him? I hope nothing tragic!
> 
> Pigleto, I second Frederic Malle - I just discovered Portrait of a Lady. Need to smell the carnal flower - not sure they have his perfumes here in Singapore though...An hour ago on my way home I sprayed Chanel's new perfume on my wrist, and by now it's totally gone. For 300 SGD I expect it to last at least couple of hours.
> 
> Love all the blazer and boots recommendations - but can't contribute much, I've been living in a warm climate for a while. Jewellery ideas are great! I bought some stones recently, but now I think setting them would be more expensive than the stones themselves and not sure who would do a great job at it.
> 
> In regards to H scarves, I still buy 90s here and there even though I do not wear them - it's too hot outside and they do nothing inside. I use CSGMs regularly though. But the silk is so nice and the colors...
> 
> I've been recently obsessing with cleaning out my closet. Sometimes I feel all the stuff is giving me physical discomfort. My most recent plan is to go through every shelf in every wardrobe and take out things, try them on and start selling what is not absolutely perfect. The only problem with that I'm constantly trying to lose those extra 10 pounds and I'm so unsuccessful, but I keep holding on to all the things. Ugh...  I need to sell it all and buy a pair of nice VCA Malachite earrings - here we go!
> 
> I hope I didn't overwhelm anyone. Thanks for creating such a fun thread!



Definitely purge what you don't wear and get the earrings.  You'll wear them lots!   That's what's so great about jewelry...it always fits!!


----------



## expatwife

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Expat wife welcome! I'm so glad you found us. That sounds like an excellent plan to clean out your closet and a great goal. The malachite earrings would be amazing on you.



Thank you dear Pbp, this thread is great! 
I hope I can bring the plan to life [emoji23]. I would live those earrings! Btw, what do you think of the limited edition pendant for this year?


----------



## expatwife

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you for the compliment on my bag.    Like you, I love the blazers and boots, but also in a warm climate.    I joke about trying to figure out how to rock a "tropical French girl" look.    I so miss being able to do layers.    If you have figured out any ways to be fashionable in the heat, please do share.



I hear you, I miss layers too. But most of all, I miss a breath of fresh air! I start the day trying to be fashionable, however, it ends pretty soon in this hot and humid weather. So no, I haven't figured it out [emoji23]. And don't get me started on my hair, it gets frizzy and sticks out in all directions. I feel like a Xmas tree all the time [emoji85][emoji268]


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha Sheikha, please let us know when you tell your hubby about the Booby [emoji57]

expatwife, the carnal flower is tuberose based but not too sweet. Like portrait, it has a kick. I walked by the Gabrielle scent but didn't think to smell it. I heard it was very sweet.

Def clean out the closet. I have a little one so had to purge it to put clothes in it [emoji1]I felt good afterwards !


----------



## expatwife

pigleto972001 said:


> Haha Sheikha, please let us know when you tell your hubby about the Booby [emoji57]
> 
> expatwife, the carnal flower is tuberose based but not too sweet. Like portrait, it has a kick. I walked by the Gabrielle scent but didn't think to smell it. I heard it was very sweet.
> 
> Def clean out the closet. I have a little one so had to purge it to put clothes in it [emoji1]I felt good afterwards !



Pigleto, I have to try carnal flower. There was another one I liked, but I can't remember the name. There is a twist to FM perfumes, they are pretty complex and I love it!
Gabrielle's smell is nice, more straight forward. But it didn't last, maybe the sample batch?

Kudos to you for purging! We have built-in wardrobes in bedrooms and we put IKEA ones here and there trying to fit all the junk. It got me thinking: rent is so high here in Singapore (absolutely ridiculous), what am I wasting it on? It's just such a hassle to actually get it done...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

pigleto972001 said:


> Haha Sheikha, please let us know when you tell your hubby about the Booby [emoji57]



I'm still sitting on this, thinking how to bank it. 
How about your nickname piglet?


----------



## pigleto972001

I hear you. The hardest part is where to send the clothes I don't want anymore ! Three piles : give away to shelters, give to friends, consign. I'm slow on consigning. Need to get on that. Can't hurt to get some money back to spend on the next thing


----------



## pigleto972001

My husband calls me honzeys like "honey" w a twist. Sometimes babee w an extra E when he texts


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

expatwife said:


> Pigleto, I have to try carnal flower. There was another one I like, but I can't remember the name. There is a twist to FM perfumes, it's pretty complex and I love it!
> Gabrielle's smell is nice, more straight forward, I like dit. But it didn't last, maybe the sample batch?
> 
> Kudos to you for purging! We have built in wardrobes in bedrooms and we put IKEA ones here and there, trying to fit all the junk. It got me thinking: rent is so high here in Singapore (absolutely ridiculous), what am I wasting it on? It's just such a hassle to actually get it done...



I like Malle in general. Wonderful idea - each perfume was created by a famous perfumer or a couple of perfumers who were given total freedom and unlimited budget. My faves are Portrait of a Lady and Noire Epices. Carnal Flower isn't for me, makes me sick. 
If you like Chanel but think their mass market products don't have longevity, why don't you give a try to their Exclusifs?


----------



## expatwife

pigleto972001 said:


> I hear you. The hardest part is where to send the clothes I don't want anymore ! Three piles : give away to shelters, give to friends, consign. I'm slow on consigning. Need to get on that. Can't hurt to get some money back to spend on the next thing



That's right! Constant sorting and trying...I need to put a picture of those VCA earrings in front of me and do it.
We have a joke at home now: does it spark joy?


----------



## expatwife

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I like Malle in general. Wonderful idea - each perfume was created by a famous perfumer or a couple of perfumers who were given total freedom and unlimited budget. My faves are Portrait of a Lady and Noire Epices. Carnal Flower isn't for me, makes me sick.
> If you like Chanel but think their mass market products don't have longevity, why don't you give a try to their Exclusifs?



Sheikha, I have a very hard time believing what you wrote about your youth! You look like you're 20, slim and beautiful!

Yes, that is it, Noire Epices, the other one I liked, thank you! Is that how they were created? I didn't know. I smelled Portrait of a Lady on a friend of mine and couldn't get it out of my head. Bought it and I absolutely love it! And my friend lives in Paris far away from me, so she doesn't mind we smell the same.

I will try their exclusives. I've heard LV exclusive perfumes are not bad either. Any recommendations?


----------



## momasaurus

expatwife said:


> Hi Ladies!
> What a wonderful thread. I read all 80 pages of it on my phone. I hope you don't mind me joining in.
> 
> Cordeliere, your bag is fantastic! I wish H left the same proportions for Toolbox, as I like the bag, but the base is just too wide for me.
> 
> PbP, your closet is fantastic, it's my dream closet. We move every couple of years from country to country so each time we rent I have to work with what I get. It's hideous and uninspiring at the moment! Oh well, it's not mine...
> 
> Bobcat, love your bags and your roosters! I have a question: what happened to Porthos, did I miss him? I hope nothing tragic!
> 
> Pigleto, I second Frederic Malle - I just discovered Portrait of a Lady. Need to smell the carnal flower - not sure they have his perfumes here in Singapore though...An hour ago on my way home I sprayed Chanel's new perfume on my wrist, and by now it's totally gone. For 300 SGD I expect it to last at least couple of hours.
> 
> Love all the blazer and boots recommendations - but can't contribute much, I've been living in a warm climate for a while. Jewellery ideas are great! I bought some stones recently, but now I think setting them would be more expensive than the stones themselves and not sure who would do a great job at it.
> 
> In regards to H scarves, I still buy 90s here and there even though I do not wear them - it's too hot outside and they do nothing inside. I use CSGMs regularly though. But the silk is so nice and the colors...
> 
> I've been recently obsessing with cleaning out my closet. Sometimes I feel all the stuff is giving me physical discomfort. My most recent plan is to go through every shelf in every wardrobe and take out things, try them on and start selling what is not absolutely perfect. The only problem with that I'm constantly trying to lose those extra 10 pounds and I'm so unsuccessful, but I keep holding on to all the things. Ugh...  I need to sell it all and buy a pair of nice VCA Malachite earrings - here we go!
> 
> I hope I didn't overwhelm anyone. Thanks for creating such a fun thread!


So nice to see you here! I think the VCA Malachite earrings would be a great solution to every problem I can think of!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

expatwife said:


> Sheikha, I have a very hard time believing what you wrote about your youth! You look like you're 20, slim and beautiful!
> 
> Yes, that is it, Noire Epices, the other one I liked, thank you! Is that how they were created? I didn't know. I smelled Portrait of a Lady on a friend of mine and couldn't get it out of my head. Bought it and I absolutely love it! And my friend lives in Paris far away from me, so she doesn't mind we smell the same.
> 
> I will try their exclusives. I've heard LV exclusive perfumes are not bad either. Any recommendations?



I'm 47 and I lost over 25 kilos. I have a photo of when I was 22 yo but those who saw it are all dead.

About FM. You can see the name of the creator(s) on each bottle. 

About other exclusives. In Hermessence I like Ambre Narguile, Poivre samarkande, Brin de reglisse
They have good sample sets, I carry them in all handbags
In Chanel, I love Russian Leather
In Dior, Ambre Nuit, Feve Delicieuse, Mitzah and New Look. 

Ambre Nuit is my "comfort zone" smell. It's when you stay at home in your favourite track pants, get under a blanket and watch a favourite show - that's when I go for this smell to feel even more comfortable


----------



## scarf1

@Cordeliere  - I know you are in Florida - are you in path of Irma? Hope you and all other tpf-res will be ok.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> There are a couple of reasons I was thinking that direction.  Putting the stones in a simple frame or cap setting with a small loop would satisfy DH's concern that the setting does not cost more than the stones.  It would also allow you to wear them during the day, which is a nice application for amethysts because one, it is unexpected, and two, amethysts tend to go dark and gray at night, so they aren't (and this is just my opinion, so feel free to ignore) the most ideal choice for evening earrings.  It also lets you get super creative with them with a streamlined design, but doing fun mixes based on your outfits.  Amethysts are great "best friends" with other colored stones or pearls, and set them off wonderfully.  And, last of all, you could also in addition to wearing them as earrings, slide your stones onto thin chains and wear them as pendants.  One short, one long or whatever.  You could even put one of the drops on the pin of a brooch and wear it at the waist, or on a beret or a jacket lapel.


Thank you for this insightful post. It makes a lot of sense and I have to put more thought into the setting. I do find amethyst difficult to match with my current evening clothes.



Mininana said:


> That's so sweet of you!! I probably should!!! I found it on my man's phone, totally unexpected good pic!


I find some of my favorite photos  are the unexpected ones where the subject is not posing.



Pirula said:


> Oh and I have one exquisite pair of Cavolla satin evening shoes and I'm with you.  Ow.  The heels are 4", big mistake but I was in love (I was also living in Cairo and had ordered online).  [emoji849].  So these are the famous car to door to table shoes.  Can't handle more than that!


Caovilla shoes make the wearer feel like a princess. Yours must be gorgeous.



Joannadyne said:


> Anyone on the west coast planning on going to the scarf demo at SCP H? http://www.southcoastplaza.com/cale...ou-to-discover-the-secrets-of-scarf-printing/


Have a great time! Please post pics if you go.



Sheikha Latifa said:


> It is a defence mechanism. I was fat and ugly in my youth.
> 
> Speaking about good husbands.
> My husband always called me Booby. I asked him why the first time, and he said he'd heard this in South Park. A mother called her son this and he thought it was an expression of love.
> 16 years later (yesterday), I looked it up in the Oxford dictionary. It means a stupid person!!!!
> Haven't said this to him yet. Saving this card for a better moment


Hahaha, thanks for my first laugh of the day! I enjoy your sense of humor with a touch of sarcasm.



pigleto972001 said:


> Haha Sheikha, please let us know when you tell your hubby about the Booby [emoji57]
> 
> expatwife, the carnal flower is tuberose based but not too sweet. Like portrait, it has a kick. I walked by the Gabrielle scent but didn't think to smell it. I heard it was very sweet.
> 
> Def clean out the closet. I have a little one so had to purge it to put clothes in it [emoji1]I felt good afterwards !


Which perfume is this?


----------



## Moirai

@Katel, @expatwife, @Simplyput, @leechiyong  - Welcome! It's very interesting and enriching to get different perspectives and to chat with others from different cultures and regions of the world.


----------



## Moirai

@expatwife - Those VCA earrings are beautiful. Hope you get it. Now you've done it, haha. I have to ask about VCA. I've been thinking about 10 motif vintage Alhambra MOP in white gold and will have opportunity to try it on when I go to Vegas. Anyone has this necklace and how do you like it? Does the MOP yellow over time? It is worth the price for a simple necklace and name brand? It's 7500 plus tax USD.


----------



## scarf1

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I'm 47 and I lost over 25 kilos. I have a photo of when I was 22 yo but those who saw it are all dead.
> 
> About FM. You can see the name of the creator(s) on each bottle.
> 
> About other exclusives. In Hermessence I like Ambre Narguile, Poivre samarkande, Brin de reglisse
> They have good sample sets, I carry them in all handbags
> In Chanel, I love Russian Leather
> In Dior, Ambre Nuit, Feve Delicieuse, Mitzah and New Look.
> 
> Ambre Nuit is my "comfort zone" smell. It's when you stay at home in your favourite track pants, get under a blanket and watch a favourite show - that's when I go for this smell to feel even more comfortable


That is an impressive accomplishment!


----------



## EmileH

Morai I have the necklace in the specs you describe. I think it's totally worth it. It's beautiful and versatile, substantial but not too showy. My DH thinks the price is ridiculous for mop. You pay for the recognizable design of course. 

Expat wife I haven't gotten into the annual pendants. I fear it would be a slippery slope. So I don't know it is this year. What is it?


----------



## Michele26

gracekelly said:


> Yes.  I bought the Chanel slingback in blue velvet and black fabric toe.  Have not worn them yet.



Are they navy blue?


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Morai I have the necklace in the specs you describe. I think it's totally worth it. It's beautiful and versatile, substantial but not too showy. My DH thinks the price is ridiculous for mop. You pay for the recognizable design of course.
> 
> Expat wife I haven't gotten into the annual pendants. I fear it would be a slippery slope. So I don't know it is this year. What is it?


I'm glad to hear you like it. I've been thinking of getting one for years but keep getting side tracked. I like the 20 motif too but not willing the pay the high price. My DH thinks like yours . I almost purchased love bracelet last year in Hawaii from a lovely SA but decided against it, no regrets. So hoping it will be just as easy to decide when I try on the necklace.


----------



## Michele26

restricter said:


> Charlotte Olympia has been using velvet for an age and I own a pair of wine colored kitty pumps.  One pair is plenty, if it's a style you like.



That's what I thought, one pair is plenty.


----------



## Simplyput

Moirai said:


> @Katel, @expatwife, @Simplyput, @leechiyong  - Welcome! It's very interesting and enriching to get different perspectives and to chat with others from different cultures and regions of the world.


[emoji44]I am not foreign born. I cannot participate on giving information about different cultures, but I am willing to learn. I have traveled to other countries and dh is foreign-born, but i do not consider myself an expert.


----------



## Moirai

Simplyput said:


> [emoji44]I am not foreign born. I cannot participate on giving information about different cultures, but I am willing to learn. I have traveled to other countries and dh is foreign-born, but i do not consider myself an expert.


 I'm an American and it's also wonderful to connect with other from different regions of US. I love to hear of others' travels, something which I hope to do more of in a few years.


----------



## Simplyput

Moirai said:


> I'm an American and it's also wonderful to connect with other from different regions of US. I love to hear of others' travels, something which I hope to do more of in a few years.


I apologize, but as aforementioned that cultures are interesting to me it is not a high priority of mine of this time. I hope others will help you in your quest. I was confused that one would think i have a different culture.


----------



## Moirai

Simplyput said:


> I apologize, but as aforementioned that cultures are interesting to me it is not a high priority of mine of this time. I hope others will help you in your quest. I was confused that one would think i have a different culture.


No offense taken and no apologies necessary


----------



## Simplyput

Moirai said:


> No offense taken and no apologies necessary


[emoji23] [emoji23] 

Lol. I was the one offended . I was apologizing for not helping you with the study of cultures.
[emoji106]


----------



## Moirai

A friend of mine introduced me to a store that also has online website called Intermix. Nice brands and outfits for anyone who is interested.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai, I found the prices of the vca daunting and kept pushing off purchases too. I try to map out my splurges now although I can't say I always stay in track. If it helps I think it's better to get two 10 stations than one 20. The clasps don't really show, it gives you flexibility and makes the price more palatable. That's what I did. I want to add a bracelet now for just a bit more length.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Moirai, I found the prices of the vca daunting and kept pushing off purchases too. I try to map out my splurges now although I can't say I always stay in track. If it helps I think it's better to get two 10 stations than one 20. The clasps don't really show, it gives you flexibility and makes the price more palatable. That's what I did. I want to add a bracelet now for just a bit more length.


I go back and forth about the prices too. I'll see how much I love it when I try one one. DH will be there too so it will be good to get his opinion. Pls post mod pics if you care too.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere  - I know you are in Florida - are you in path of Irma? Hope you and all other tpf-res will be ok.



I am on the gulf side.  A few days ago, we were really sweating it.  Now the models are moving Irma to most probably going up the east coast, or at worst up the middle of the state.   But models can change.   We are predicted to get 10 to 20 inches of rain, which is no big deal.    The wind is the scary part.   Most probable is 40-70 mph of wind.   The weather channel says we will get 35 mph.   A tile repairman who is working on one of our apartments swears we are going to get 120  mph.   Who do you believe when no one really knows.   This is our first hurricane.  I decided I was really ignorant about hurricanes when I was asking for advice from the woman in the take out window at McDonalds.   But hey, she gave me good advice.  This is not her first rodeo.

Our house is built like a fortress and is 25 feet above sea level and has hurricane windows.   We will be fine no matter what.   We are doing everything we can to secure our rental properties.   Anything left outside can become a projectile.   We have made all our tenants take in their lawn chairs, plants, etc.  We have trimmed back trees at one property.   We had our landscapers dig drainage channels to divert water away from the building.  We have done everything we can do.   Now we just have to hope that the wind doesn't pick up  a barbecue grill or lawn chair from a neighboring property and put it through one of our tenant's windows.  If that happens, the apartment or house blows up like a balloon and the roof blows off.   If our rental property blows, there goes our income.   

I am expecting we will be ok.   But I hate talking to the pessimists.  I get scared again when I do.  If anyone wants to pray for us, pray for low wind speeds.


----------



## bunnycat

bobkat1991 said:


> Speaking of facial care lines, has anyone tried Bioelements?  I am *not *at all sophisticated about skin care.  My former facial care regimen was wash every night with Cetaphil.  Period.  Until Cetaphil changed from a milky white liquid to a clear liquid which smells repugnant to me!
> 
> I have oily skin and I am really enjoying the Bioelements for oily skin!  I now use cleaner, toner, serum and moisturizer.



Bobkat- I haven't read through to see if you ever found a good solution. When I was younger and my skin was more oily, I loved Clarins Lotus oil. I know it sounds odd to put oils on an oily skin, but the compounds in it inhibit oil and the theory is, if you strip the oil from your skin, you skin overreacts and just produces more. So give it oils that will naturally inhibit excess production to tone it down. 

I still have an oily T-zone, and use L'Occitane Pivoines Mattifying fluid (more like a thick cream) and it works in the same way, but being so thick I can target it to just my nose and forehead.


----------



## bunnycat

Cordeliere said:


> I am on the gulf side.  A few days ago, we were really sweating it.  Now the models are moving Irma to most probably going up the east coast, or at worst up the middle of the state.   But models can change.   We are predicted to get 10 to 20 inches of rain, which is no big deal.    The wind is the scary part.   Most probable is 40-70 mph of wind.   The weather channel says we will get 35 mph.   A tile repairman who is working on one of our apartments swears we are going to get 120  mph.   Who do you believe when no one really knows.   This is our first hurricane.  I decided I was really ignorant about hurricanes when I was asking for advice from the woman in the take out window at McDonalds.   But hey, she gave me good advice.  This is not her first rodeo.
> 
> Our house is built like a fortress and is 25 feet above sea level and has hurricane windows.   We will be fine no matter what.   We are doing everything we can to secure our rental properties.   Anything left outside can become a projectile.   We have made all our tenants take in their lawn chairs, plants, etc.  We have trimmed back trees at one property.   We had our landscapers dig drainage channels to divert water away from the building.  We have done everything we can do.   Now we just have to hope that the wind doesn't pick up  a barbecue grill or lawn chair from a neighboring property and put it through one of our tenant's windows.  If that happens, the apartment or house blows up like a balloon and the roof blows off.   If our rental property blows, there goes our income.
> 
> I am expecting we will be ok.   But I hate talking to the pessimists.  I get scared again when I do.  If anyone wants to pray for us, pray for low wind speeds.



That sounds like what we had inland from Harvey. 35-40mph winds and about 10" of rain. I learned about projectiles. (SOme neighbors stuff blew in to our yard and some chairs blew across the yard before I weighted them down better). I hope they are right and you get low windspeeds!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Simplyput said:


> [emoji44]I am not foreign born. I cannot participate on giving information about different cultures, but I am willing to learn. I have traveled to other countries and dh is foreign-born, but i do not consider myself an expert.



What is considered foreign here? It would be nice to know how many countries are represented


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> I'm excited to see what you think. They have some cute ankle boots, almost ordered the brogue ankle boots but I don't really need gold boots (or brown). I wonder if the velvet has any water resistance to it (I'm guessing not), but they are very cool, a little edgy, a little femme, a little vintagey. I hope they fit you well. I am the same size as you I think, maybe 1/2 size smaller in some brands, and I find I always have to size down in boots, I would have gone for the 37.5 also...I hope it works!



I was thinking I could just Scotch-guard them.  Or something like that?  I hope they fit.  I'll let you know! This new thread is very bad for my wallet--I ordered the Twilly perfume after the talk about it here, and these boots after the discussion about velvet boots.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> I am on the gulf side.  A few days ago, we were really sweating it.  Now the models are moving Irma to most probably going up the east coast, or at worst up the middle of the state.   But models can change.   We are predicted to get 10 to 20 inches of rain, which is no big deal.    The wind is the scary part.   Most probable is 40-70 mph of wind.   The weather channel says we will get 35 mph.   A tile repairman who is working on one of our apartments swears we are going to get 120  mph.   Who do you believe when no one really knows.   This is our first hurricane.  I decided I was really ignorant about hurricanes when I was asking for advice from the woman in the take out window at McDonalds.   But hey, she gave me good advice.  This is not her first rodeo.
> 
> Our house is built like a fortress and is 25 feet above sea level and has hurricane windows.   We will be fine no matter what.   We are doing everything we can to secure our rental properties.   Anything left outside can become a projectile.   We have made all our tenants take in their lawn chairs, plants, etc.  We have trimmed back trees at one property.   We had our landscapers dig drainage channels to divert water away from the building.  We have done everything we can do.   Now we just have to hope that the wind doesn't pick up  a barbecue grill or lawn chair from a neighboring property and put it through one of our tenant's windows.  If that happens, the apartment or house blows up like a balloon and the roof blows off.   If our rental property blows, there goes our income.
> 
> I am expecting we will be ok.   But I hate talking to the pessimists.  I get scared again when I do.  If anyone wants to pray for us, pray for low wind speeds.



Hurricanes swerve inexplicably and head out to sea all of the time, so I'm hoping for that, and thinking of you and sending hugs, prayers and non-pessimistic thoughts!    It sounds like you've done every sensible thing to be prepared, and that's the best you can do.


----------



## Mininana

Katel said:


> Thank you for the encouragement! What are some of the harder options you may be considering, if you wish to share? (I may be there)... Does the filler work for above the lip too?  Does it give any weird side effects?  I have read something about sanding the lip down but that sounds so terrible... any creams I have put on my upper lip cause breakouts and I think I may need stronger stuff anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies are very kind - thank you




I had the same filler injected in my upper and lower lips and in my nose (same syringe) so I'm pretty sure it can be done to any part of the face. Just make sure to go to a specialist.


----------



## Michele26

@FizzyWater, Love your edgy boots.


----------



## bunnycat

prepster said:


> I was thinking I could just Scotch-guard them.  Or something like that?  I hope they fit.  I'll let you know! This new thread is very bad for my wallet--I ordered the Twilly perfume after the talk about it here, and these boots after the discussion about velvet boots.



There's a twillly perfume??  I'm gonna have to go back a read about it!  Thankfully, I'm pretty immune to perfume purchasing...now scented body lotions are another thing entirely. I have an entire array of desert themed ones....lemon chiffon, strawberry, orange blossom honey, peach...


----------



## bobkat1991

expatwife said:


> Hi Ladies!
> What a wonderful thread. I read all 80 pages of it on my phone. I hope you don't mind me joining in.
> 
> Cordeliere, your bag is fantastic! I wish H left the same proportions for Toolbox, as I like the bag, but the base is just too wide for me.
> 
> PbP, your closet is fantastic, it's my dream closet. We move every couple of years from country to country so each time we rent I have to work with what I get. It's hideous and uninspiring at the moment! Oh well, it's not mine...
> 
> Bobcat, love your bags and your roosters! I have a question: what happened to Porthos, did I miss him? I hope nothing tragic!
> 
> Pigleto, I second Frederic Malle - I just discovered Portrait of a Lady. Need to smell the carnal flower - not sure they have his perfumes here in Singapore though...An hour ago on my way home I sprayed Chanel's new perfume on my wrist, and by now it's totally gone. For 300 SGD I expect it to last at least couple of hours.
> 
> Love all the blazer and boots recommendations - but can't contribute much, I've been living in a warm climate for a while. Jewellery ideas are great! I bought some stones recently, but now I think setting them would be more expensive than the stones themselves and not sure who would do a great job at it.
> 
> In regards to H scarves, I still buy 90s here and there even though I do not wear them - it's too hot outside and they do nothing inside. I use CSGMs regularly though. But the silk is so nice and the colors...
> 
> I've been recently obsessing with cleaning out my closet. Sometimes I feel all the stuff is giving me physical discomfort. My most recent plan is to go through every shelf in every wardrobe and take out things, try them on and start selling what is not absolutely perfect. The only problem with that I'm constantly trying to lose those extra 10 pounds and I'm so unsuccessful, but I keep holding on to all the things. Ugh...  I need to sell it all and buy a pair of nice VCA Malachite earrings - here we go!
> 
> I hope I didn't overwhelm anyone. Thanks for creating such a fun thread!


expatwife, we only "took in" three roosters.  My husband named them.


----------



## bobkat1991

bunnycat said:


> Bobkat- I haven't read through to see if you ever found a good solution. When I was younger and my skin was more oily, I loved Clarins Lotus oil. I know it sounds odd to put oils on an oily skin, but the compounds in it inhibit oil and the theory is, if you strip the oil from your skin, you skin overreacts and just produces more. So give it oils that will naturally inhibit excess production to tone it down.
> 
> I still have an oily T-zone, and use L'Occitane Pivoines Mattifying fluid (more like a thick cream) and it works in the same way, but being so thick I can target it to just my nose and forehead.


bunnycat, I'm pretty well satisfied with the Bioelements product line.  I especially like both moisturizers I'm using for oily skin.....no greasy feeling at all!  And I like the way my skin feels after using the products.


----------



## pigleto972001

Moirai said:


> Thank you for this insightful post. It makes a lot of sense and I have to put more thought into the setting. I do find amethyst difficult to match with my current evening clothes.
> 
> 
> I find some of my favorite photos  are the unexpected ones where the subject is not posing.
> 
> 
> Caovilla shoes make the wearer feel like a princess. Yours must be gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Have a great time! Please post pics if you go.
> 
> 
> Hahaha, thanks for my first laugh of the day! I enjoy your sense of humor with a touch of sarcasm.
> 
> 
> Which perfume is this?



Moirai, it's by Frederic Malle. He collaborated w some perfumers I believe. Dominique Ropion worked with him on Carnal Flower which is predominately tuberose and portrait of a lady which I think is more rose based. He has a shop in NYC and is mostly sold otherwise at Barneys stores  worth a smell ! He also did a collaboration with Dries Van Noten but it was too vanilla smelling for me and also Alber Elbaz formerly of Lanvin. I think that was too musky for me 

I have the WG MOP in a bracelet.  Love how the white gold sets off the MOP. More of a Greyish hue. So far it's held up well. I usually pair it w my chalcedony necklace  think prices have dropped a little since I got my pieces. I don't know if they have gone back up yet.


----------



## bunnycat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree. They seem perfect for drops. Next year's jewelry goal for me is to upgrade my diamond stud earrings so I know who to ask for advice. [emoji6]



Ooh- bling excitement! Let us know when you start looking! I don't know where your current studs are from, but if you stick with super ideal cut diamonds, you will be set!  I am hoping to upgrade my current Brian Gavin Diamond pair to my final size in the next year or so.  Getting involved with a good vendor who has a good upgrade policy makes things like that easier than starting fresh. All I need is to locate new stones in inventory, send back the current ones, they give you full credit towards new ones and boom- new earrings (or ring...etc...)


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> A friend of mine introduced me to a store that also has online website called Intermix. Nice brands and outfits for anyone who is interested.



I used to be super into intermix back in the day! I'm actually wearing a lovely blouse today that I got from there 6 or 7 years ago, and it is still in perfect shape! Their stuff tends to be overly trendy for me though now, and I wouldn't want to spend that type of money on items that will only be on trend for a season.

Also, Intermix is owned by Gap, inc!


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> They recommend a light spay of Kiwi Aquastop before using. I'm guessing most equivalent brands would be fine.


Thank  you for the tip.  I just placed it in my amazon cart


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> I am on the gulf side.  A few days ago, we were really sweating it.  Now the models are moving Irma to most probably going up the east coast, or at worst up the middle of the state.   But models can change.   We are predicted to get 10 to 20 inches of rain, which is no big deal.    The wind is the scary part.   Most probable is 40-70 mph of wind.   The weather channel says we will get 35 mph.   A tile repairman who is working on one of our apartments swears we are going to get 120  mph.   Who do you believe when no one really knows.   This is our first hurricane.  I decided I was really ignorant about hurricanes when I was asking for advice from the woman in the take out window at McDonalds.   But hey, she gave me good advice.  This is not her first rodeo.
> 
> Our house is built like a fortress and is 25 feet above sea level and has hurricane windows.   We will be fine no matter what.   We are doing everything we can to secure our rental properties.   Anything left outside can become a projectile.   We have made all our tenants take in their lawn chairs, plants, etc.  We have trimmed back trees at one property.   We had our landscapers dig drainage channels to divert water away from the building.  We have done everything we can do.   Now we just have to hope that the wind doesn't pick up  a barbecue grill or lawn chair from a neighboring property and put it through one of our tenant's windows.  If that happens, the apartment or house blows up like a balloon and the roof blows off.   If our rental property blows, there goes our income.
> 
> I am expecting we will be ok.   But I hate talking to the pessimists.  I get scared again when I do.  If anyone wants to pray for us, pray for low wind speeds.


So glad the projections are currently in your favor, we will keep you in our thoughts until it passes through!


----------



## expatwife

momasaurus said:


> So nice to see you here! I think the VCA Malachite earrings would be a great solution to every problem I can think of!



Hi Moma! Thank you very much for your kind words! Wouldn't they?! I hope they are versatile enough...


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Morai I have the necklace in the specs you describe. I think it's totally worth it. It's beautiful and versatile, substantial but not too showy. My DH thinks the price is ridiculous for mop. You pay for the recognizable design of course.
> 
> Expat wife I haven't gotten into the annual pendants. I fear it would be a slippery slope. So I don't know it is this year. What is it?



The holiday pendant is not the best IMO.  It is called red tigers eye or "bulls eye", it looks a lot like letterwood from the photos.  I do not think many people are thrilled since it's a brownish color with a little red.  I'm glad that I don't care for it much because the single pendant vintage necklaces really don't do much for me due to the petite size, and I might have been tempted if the stone was really fabulous.  I completely agree with you that the 10 motif necklace is one of the best purchases there is as far as impact, versatility/adding on to it and for being classic.


----------



## expatwife

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I'm 47 and I lost over 25 kilos. I have a photo of when I was 22 yo but those who saw it are all dead.
> 
> About FM. You can see the name of the creator(s) on each bottle.
> 
> About other exclusives. In Hermessence I like Ambre Narguile, Poivre samarkande, Brin de reglisse
> They have good sample sets, I carry them in all handbags
> In Chanel, I love Russian Leather
> In Dior, Ambre Nuit, Feve Delicieuse, Mitzah and New Look.
> 
> Ambre Nuit is my "comfort zone" smell. It's when you stay at home in your favourite track pants, get under a blanket and watch a favourite show - that's when I go for this smell to feel even more comfortable



Hahaha [emoji23]
Thank you so much for all the recommendations! I'll write them down and start the quest!


----------



## expatwife

Moirai said:


> @Katel, @expatwife, @Simplyput, @leechiyong  - Welcome! It's very interesting and enriching to get different perspectives and to chat with others from different cultures and regions of the world.



Thanks Moirai, 
It really is! The more I travel, the more I'm amazed how many different ways there are to do things and live one's life. I've met some amazing people from all over the place, very grateful for that [emoji173]️


----------



## expatwife

Moirai said:


> @expatwife - Those VCA earrings are beautiful. Hope you get it. Now you've done it, haha. I have to ask about VCA. I've been thinking about 10 motif vintage Alhambra MOP in white gold and will have opportunity to try it on when I go to Vegas. Anyone has this necklace and how do you like it? Does the MOP yellow over time? It is worth the price for a simple necklace and name brand? It's 7500 plus tax USD.



I second what Pbp wrote, it's a great piece. I have it in 10 motif and I love it. Psychologically it's hard to cave in, there are no diamonds and it's mop, but once you wear it and see the weight of it-I think it's a classic peace and quite easy to dress it up or down.
No yellowing on mine either. You just have to be careful not to spray perfume on it.
Which state do you live in? You might be able to have it shipped to save on sales tax.


----------



## expatwife

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Morai I have the necklace in the specs you describe. I think it's totally worth it. It's beautiful and versatile, substantial but not too showy. My DH thinks the price is ridiculous for mop. You pay for the recognizable design of course.
> 
> Expat wife I haven't gotten into the annual pendants. I fear it would be a slippery slope. So I don't know it is this year. What is it?



I agree on mop, no regrets here.

It's bull's eye. I was waiting to see the picture, hoping for a red one, but it's more brown and reminds me of letterwood a bit. Not sure...need to see it in life.


----------



## expatwife

Cordeliere said:


> I am on the gulf side.  A few days ago, we were really sweating it.  Now the models are moving Irma to most probably going up the east coast, or at worst up the middle of the state.   But models can change.   We are predicted to get 10 to 20 inches of rain, which is no big deal.    The wind is the scary part.   Most probable is 40-70 mph of wind.   The weather channel says we will get 35 mph.   A tile repairman who is working on one of our apartments swears we are going to get 120  mph.   Who do you believe when no one really knows.   This is our first hurricane.  I decided I was really ignorant about hurricanes when I was asking for advice from the woman in the take out window at McDonalds.   But hey, she gave me good advice.  This is not her first rodeo.
> 
> Our house is built like a fortress and is 25 feet above sea level and has hurricane windows.   We will be fine no matter what.   We are doing everything we can to secure our rental properties.   Anything left outside can become a projectile.   We have made all our tenants take in their lawn chairs, plants, etc.  We have trimmed back trees at one property.   We had our landscapers dig drainage channels to divert water away from the building.  We have done everything we can do.   Now we just have to hope that the wind doesn't pick up  a barbecue grill or lawn chair from a neighboring property and put it through one of our tenant's windows.  If that happens, the apartment or house blows up like a balloon and the roof blows off.   If our rental property blows, there goes our income.
> 
> I am expecting we will be ok.   But I hate talking to the pessimists.  I get scared again when I do.  If anyone wants to pray for us, pray for low wind speeds.



Omg, it all sounds scary! I hope Irma passes without doing any harm. Please keep us posted. My thoughts are with you


----------



## EmileH

Bunnycat, you need the twilly perfume. And I dint know how it smells. Thanks for the info about the diamonds. Mine are very small studs from 1989. I'm going to save them for my niece. They might be 1 Ct tw.   I'm thinking I want 2-3 Ct tw and I do not plan on ever trading up. But it can't hurt to buy from a place that allows it. Anyway, a 2018 goal. My 2017 budget is just about blown. [emoji23]

Expatwife, no I wouldn't be tempted by this one. But it's worth a try. 

Cordie, wishing you luck, you are super prepared.


----------



## expatwife

Sheikha Latifa said:


> What is considered foreign here? It would be nice to know how many countries are represented



I'm foreign born US citizen, although I've lived only in NYC and only for 4 years in total in States. Then married my US born and bread husband and we left for his job, kind of ironic .
Since then we lived on 5 continents and moved 6 times. We just have Africa and Antarctica left, but I'm quite sick of moving, so hopefully we'll stay put here in Singapore. With all these changes, home for me is Baku, Azerbaijan, the only constant place. I should add Boston too, we go there often as my husband is from there and I love that city. Kids consider themselves American and they are according to their passport. Although we had a moment in time when my son kept saying he is Australian. He still says he will go to college in the US and then move to Australia as it's the best place in the world [emoji23].
So pretty international. Citizen of the world and I'm loving it!
How about you?


----------



## expatwife

bobkat1991 said:


> expatwife, we only "took in" three roosters.  My husband named them.



You roosters are gorgeous!


----------



## expatwife

bunnycat said:


> Ooh- bling excitement! Let us know when you start looking! I don't know where your current studs are from, but if you stick with super ideal cut diamonds, you will be set!  I am hoping to upgrade my current Brian Gavin Diamond pair to my final size in the next year or so.  Getting involved with a good vendor who has a good upgrade policy makes things like that easier than starting fresh. All I need is to locate new stones in inventory, send back the current ones, they give you full credit towards new ones and boom- new earrings (or ring...etc...)



I've heard a lot of good things about Brian Gavin diamonds, but have never seen them in life. Glad to hear you're happy with that brand. Need to check it out.


----------



## Notorious Pink

expatwife said:


> Gabrielle's smell is nice, more straight forward. But it didn't last, maybe the sample batch?
> 
> Kudos to you for purging! We have built-in wardrobes in bedrooms and we put IKEA ones here and there trying to fit all the junk. It got me thinking: rent is so high here in Singapore (absolutely ridiculous), what am I wasting it on? It's just such a hassle to actually get it done...



You know what - you're right! Gabrielle doesn't last. I've been wearing the sample and it just sort of....disappears.....

I've been doing quite the purge as well. We had planned to renovate our loft space to make it into a nice room for DS1 - the only room in the house we never touched. For a very reasonable amount of money the room is really nice, painted light gray with white trim, and the skylights give it nice light (although the shades are really old/ugly they are great for darkening. DS1 is thrilled, even his hamster seems to like to better in there, and DS2 can't wait to get his brothers old room. Since then, I have been continually in purge mode, cleaning, tossing, etc. I'm not stopping until I do every room!



pigleto972001 said:


> I hear you. The hardest part is where to send the clothes I don't want anymore ! Three piles : give away to shelters, give to friends, consign. I'm slow on consigning. Need to get on that. Can't hurt to get some money back to spend on the next thing



In that I am lucky - we have a woman come and clean our house once a week and I give everything to her - she knows people who will take it, kids who will love the old toys, games, clothes and books, she even took the bizarre angled Formica nightstand which came "with the house". I would rather just give these things to people who will use them, I know a lot of the stuff that gets put into the clothing bins just gets resold.



prepster said:


> I was thinking I could just Scotch-guard them.  Or something like that?  I hope they fit.  I'll let you know! This new thread is very bad for my wallet--I ordered the Twilly perfume after the talk about it here, and these boots after the discussion about velvet boots.



Last year when I bought my suede Prada booties they treated them while I waited. I will ask what they used because it worked great!!!



cafecreme15 said:


> I used to be super into intermix back in the day! I'm actually wearing a lovely blouse today that I got from there 6 or 7 years ago, and it is still in perfect shape! Their stuff tends to be overly trendy for me though now, and I wouldn't want to spend that type of money on items that will only be on trend for a season.
> 
> Also, Intermix is owned by Gap, inc!



I used to do a lot of Intermix too. Their pieces have always been well made and lasted. I agree it's very trendy now, but if you take the time there are still some great pieces and designers there.



nicole0612 said:


> The holiday pendant is not the best IMO.  It is called red tigers eye or "bulls eye", it looks a lot like letterwood from the photos.  I do not think many people are thrilled since it's a brownish color with a little red.  I'm glad that I don't care for it much because the single pendant vintage necklaces really don't do much for me due to the petite size, and I might have been tempted if the stone was really fabulous.  I completely agree with you that the 10 motif necklace is one of the best purchases there is as far as impact, versatility/adding on to it and for being classic.



I looooooove my VCA pieces and I do find that they are generally worth it. This pendant I am really not sure about, as in general I don't wear pendants but I do plan to get some letterwood pieces eventually and this would coordinate. I was really hoping that it would be more red (and go with carnelian) than brown.


----------



## bunnycat

expatwife said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about Brian Gavin diamonds, but have never seen them in life. Glad to hear you're happy with that brand. Need to check it out.



I love working with Brian and Lesley! I can highly recommend any of the well known on line boutique ideal cut vendors like Whiteflash and Good Old Gold, or Brian Gavin. And though I have never worked with him personally, some of the most beautiful stones I've ever seen are from Wink at High Performance Diamonds. Also, Victor Canera has his very own line of super ideals and antique cuts which have had a lot of acclaim recently.

Both my ering stone and my current studs are from Brian Gavin. My original ering set also housed a Brian Gavin stone, and for our 5th anniversary, I got to upgrade. 

This was my original just under 1ct (I VS1, medium blue fluorescence):




My studs. (These are J Super Ideal cuts- no fluorescence)




and my current ring (a 1.65 K VS2- medium fluor) in an antique setting from the 1940's. Vintage quirky suits my everyday styling.. The lighting here at this house is terrible so I don't do too many bling pics anymore. But the ones above were at our old house, which had fantastic lighting for bling pics, and I indulged heavily.


----------



## bunnycat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Bunnycat, you need the twilly perfume. And I dint know how it smells. Thanks for the info about the diamonds. Mine are very small studs from 1989. I'm going to save them for my niece. They might be 1 Ct tw.   I'm thinking I want 2-3 Ct tw and I do not plan on ever trading up. But it can't hurt to buy from a place that allows it. Anyway, a 2018 goal. My 2017 budget is just about blown. [emoji23]
> 
> Expatwife, no I wouldn't be tempted by this one. But it's worth a try.
> 
> Cordie, wishing you luck, you are super prepared.



Don't be afraid to try different things when you start looking. A really well cut (proportioned) diamond will outshine and look whiter than a similarly poor cut stone. A lot of people think to have a diamond sparkle, they need D/E IF and it doesn't work that way. Diamonds don't shine because of their graded color, but because they are basically tiny very expensive mirrors and they only work correctly as mirrors, reflecting light that comes in to them back to you, when they are well proportioned. When they are cut well, body color and some flaws can hide in the sparkle. Color is graded face down, unset anyway, and so it makes no sense to make assumptions about color of a face up stone that's set. Stick to GIA/AGS labs, as these are the most reliably graded for color. Most of the standard stuff in jewelry stores is either ungraded or "in house" graded, and that means nothing. So basically people go to a store, see a diamond that is labeled H or I or F or G and no lab report from GIA or AGS and they think they can't handle color. When in reality, they've been poorly graded, and are poorly cut and so look dull and lifeless once you leave the magic jewelry store lights. Plus they would generally be *several* color grades down the list from their "in house" grade if they were graded by a reputable lab. So you think you can't take below G but really that G you looked at was actually a K, and poorly cut at that. It's been a big problem, and only just in the last few years, have more steps been taken to help get some of the junk certs banned off the Rap lists.

Ok- off diamond soapbox now.


----------



## Genie27

bunnycat said:


> Don't be afraid to try different things when you start looking. A really well cut (proportioned) diamond will outshine and look whiter than a similarly poor cut stone. A lot of people think to have a diamond sparkle, they need D/E IF and it doesn't work that way. Diamonds don't shine because of their graded color, but because they are basically tiny very expensive mirrors and they only work correctly as mirrors, reflecting light that comes in to them back to you, when they are well proportioned. When they are cut well, body color and some flaws can hide in the sparkle. Color is graded face down, unset anyway, and so it makes no sense to make assumptions about color of a face up stone that's set. Stick to GIA/AGS labs, as these are the most reliably graded for color. Most of the standard stuff in jewelry stores is either ungraded or "in house" graded, and that means nothing. So basically people go to a store, see a diamond that is labeled H or I or F or G and no lab report from GIA or AGS and they think they can't handle color. When in reality, they've been poorly graded, and are poorly cut and so look dull and lifeless once you leave the magic jewelry store lights. Plus they would generally be *several* color grades down the list from their "in house" grade if they were graded by a reputable lab. So you think you can't take below G but really that G you looked at was actually a K, and poorly cut at that. It's been a big problem, and only just in the last few years, have more steps been taken to help get some of the junk certs banned off the Rap lists.
> 
> Ok- off diamond soapbox now.


No, please continue!! I have yet to buy any decent diamonds for myself, so I might as well do it right when I do get around to it. 

I used to wonder about those giant stones that looked like chunks of glass.


----------



## bunnycat

Genie27 said:


> No, please continue!! I have yet to buy any decent diamonds for myself, so I might as well do it right when I do get around to it.
> 
> I used to wonder about those giant stones that looked like chunks of glass.



Lol- Those are kind of the basics. I spent years on Pricescope learning about cut quality. They are very good to ask questions when you are looking.

Mostly, there's a set of parameters that are recommended to stay inside when looking at stones. Ideal cut stones have a certain "range" where the different angles on a stone work together well to give a good balance of fire, brightness/whiteness and spread (ie, face up size is a good for its weight). You can use the cheat sheet and locate stones on your own, or work with a good vendor where all the stones are pretty much pre screened for good performance though they will be a little more expensive than other places like Blue Nile or James Allen (where you are totally on your own). Whiteflash has one of the most generous upgrade policies around. My preference is for stones with fluorescence, and BGD has a line specifically for that, so that is why I opted to go with him.

I recently (this past year) went to a wholesaler to buy some gold wire for a project I was doing and while I was there, a person came in to buy a diamond (and who was a jeweler who KNEW what ideal cut stones were and so IMO should have known better!!!) My eyes were just about to come out of their sockets when she looked at a stone (no official lab grading, just basic measurements posted) and she was seriously considering a 1ct stone that faced up under 6mm (6mm is about what a well cut  .80 ct stone measures....) So stores also try to sell by weight versus actual proportions. A stone that is too deep will leak light (ie, there will be areas that will not reflect back to you) plus will face up small because the weight is hiding in the pavilion, where you can't see it. But then people can *say* "I have a 1ct stone" though it only faces up like a .75 or .80. These kind of deceitful practices bother me greatly, which is why I recommend working with a vendor who deals in ideal cuts. They know their stuff. I hate seeing people ripped off on emotional purchases. You wouldn't buy a car without knowing how it performs, and a diamond shouldn't be any different.


----------



## Vitamina H

bunnycat said:


> I love working with Brian and Lesley! I can highly recommend any of the well known on line boutique ideal cut vendors like Whiteflash and Good Old Gold, or Brian Gavin. And though I have never worked with him personally, some of the most beautiful stones I've ever seen are from Wink at High Performance Diamonds. Also, Victor Canera has his very own line of super ideals and antique cuts which have had a lot of acclaim recently.
> 
> Both my ering stone and my current studs are from Brian Gavin. My original ering set also housed a Brian Gavin stone, and for our 5th anniversary, I got to upgrade.
> 
> This was my original just under 1ct (I VS1, medium blue fluorescence):
> 
> View attachment 3818282
> 
> 
> My studs. (These are J Super Ideal cuts- no fluorescence)
> 
> View attachment 3818321
> 
> 
> Bunny, your rings are spectacular. I am so impressed and learning so much from your posts. Thank you! I love how much thought you put into each piece to make it unique. Your 1940's setting is amazing.
> 
> and my current ring (a 1.65 K VS2- medium fluor) in an antique setting from the 1940's. Vintage quirky suits my everyday styling.. The lighting here at this house is terrible so I don't do too many bling pics anymore. But the ones above were at our old house, which had fantastic lighting for bling pics, and I indulged heavily.
> 
> View attachment 3818323


----------



## Vitamina H

Bunny, I have no idea what happened to my post to you. Uh! I wrote to tell you how beautiful your precious pieces are! Your 1940's setting is a work of art to my eyes. I am learning so much from your posts and professional insight. Thank you!


----------



## Vitamina H

Dear Cordy, and everyone affected by Irma, you are in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Vitamina H

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Just like a good gynaecologist.
> And a good husband



Sheikha, your posts make me laugh! Thank you for that!!


----------



## cremel

Cordy I hope you and your family are doing fine. I haven't been able to keep up with TPF much due to business trips. But I have been thinking about our forum and the hurricane affected areas.  Take care. [emoji173]️


----------



## Vitamina H

Scarf, I remember a few posts ago you mentioned buying a new to you CSGM. Congrats and am excited to hear what you selected!! 

I have really enjoyed reading about the shoe survival tips! I am also someone who appears to be hard on my shoes. Fizzy Water, I love ballerinas too and wear them more often than not. Paper Tiger and Pirula, I think you had mentioned Spanish shoes being of good quality. A few years ago, by chance, I found the brand Wonders. I have four pairs of their ballerinas and really, really like them. One pair has started to get holes in the rubber sole, but they are sooo comfy and they have definitely been used! A newer style I purchased look very similar to the Chloe ballerinas, but are lots cheaper and have a rubber sole which is easier for my everyday walking on cobblestone. PbP, thank you for the tip on the shoe taps. I have a pair of black boots and was amazed how much I had worn them down just after a few wears. These sound great! I am so thrilled, I bought my first pair of running/walking shoes in years last weekend. They are the New Balance 900v4. It is amazing how comforable they are! I love boots, moccasins, loafers, sandals, and ballerinas so much, but nothing beats the feeling of a new pair of good running shoes to me. 

So nice to see you here, Katel and Expatwife!!


----------



## expatwife

BBC said:


> You know what - you're right! Gabrielle doesn't last. I've been wearing the sample and it just sort of....disappears.....
> 
> I've been doing quite the purge as well. We had planned to renovate our loft space to make it into a nice room for DS1 - the only room in the house we never touched. For a very reasonable amount of money the room is really nice, painted light gray with white trim, and the skylights give it nice light (although the shades are really old/ugly they are great for darkening. DS1 is thrilled, even his hamster seems to like to better in there, and DS2 can't wait to get his brothers old room. Since then, I have been continually in purge mode, cleaning, tossing, etc. I'm not stopping until I do every room!




Yes, unfortunately, it does disappear within an hour...

Oh, I can imagine how excited DS1 and DS2 are! It feels so good changing things for better. I'm super motivated now, thank you!


----------



## expatwife

bunnycat said:


> I love working with Brian and Lesley! I can highly recommend any of the well known on line boutique ideal cut vendors like Whiteflash and Good Old Gold, or Brian Gavin. And though I have never worked with him personally, some of the most beautiful stones I've ever seen are from Wink at High Performance Diamonds. Also, Victor Canera has his very own line of super ideals and antique cuts which have had a lot of acclaim recently.
> 
> Both my ering stone and my current studs are from Brian Gavin. My original ering set also housed a Brian Gavin stone, and for our 5th anniversary, I got to upgrade.
> 
> This was my original just under 1ct (I VS1, medium blue fluorescence):
> 
> View attachment 3818282
> 
> 
> My studs. (These are J Super Ideal cuts- no fluorescence)
> 
> View attachment 3818321
> 
> 
> and my current ring (a 1.65 K VS2- medium fluor) in an antique setting from the 1940's. Vintage quirky suits my everyday styling.. The lighting here at this house is terrible so I don't do too many bling pics anymore. But the ones above were at our old house, which had fantastic lighting for bling pics, and I indulged heavily.
> 
> View attachment 3818323



bunnycat, your bling is gorgeous. I love the setting on your studs. How big are the stones, if you do not mind me asking? I've been reading on the cut, clarity and color, and all the literature says the cut is the most important. Your' truly sparkle! I love when stones reflect rainbow of colors. Wear these in good health!!!
I think Ame in Jewelry Forum Reference thread also posted the exact angles to look at when choosing a diamond. That is my cheat sheet. However, I have to say, it's very hard to find a stone within those specific parameters - you have to look through inventory carefully, and the price definitely goes up.  As with everything in life: the better the quality, the more expensive it is.


----------



## EmileH

Bunnycat your jewelry is beautiful and thank you for your tips. I tucked them away and will likely as you more questions when I'm ready.


----------



## papertiger

bunnycat said:


> I love working with Brian and Lesley! I can highly recommend any of the well known on line boutique ideal cut vendors like Whiteflash and Good Old Gold, or Brian Gavin. And though I have never worked with him personally, some of the most beautiful stones I've ever seen are from Wink at High Performance Diamonds. Also, Victor Canera has his very own line of super ideals and antique cuts which have had a lot of acclaim recently.
> 
> Both my ering stone and my current studs are from Brian Gavin. My original ering set also housed a Brian Gavin stone, and for our 5th anniversary, I got to upgrade.
> 
> This was my original just under 1ct (I VS1, medium blue fluorescence):
> 
> View attachment 3818282
> 
> 
> My studs. (These are J Super Ideal cuts- no fluorescence)
> 
> View attachment 3818321
> 
> 
> and my current ring (a 1.65 K VS2- medium fluor) in an antique setting from the 1940's. Vintage quirky suits my everyday styling.. The lighting here at this house is terrible so I don't do too many bling pics anymore. But the ones above were at our old house, which had fantastic lighting for bling pics, and I indulged heavily.
> 
> View attachment 3818323



Gorgeous *bunntcat,* absolutely adore the vintage


----------



## papertiger

Vitamina H said:


> Scarf, I remember a few posts ago you mentioned buying a new to you CSGM. Congrats and am excited to hear what you selected!!
> 
> I have really enjoyed reading about the shoe survival tips! I am also someone who appears to be hard on my shoes. Fizzy Water, I love ballerinas too and wear them more often than not. Paper Tiger and Pirula, I think you had mentioned Spanish shoes being of good quality. A few years ago, by chance, I found the brand Wonders. I have four pairs of their ballerinas and really, really like them. One pair has started to get holes in the rubber sole, but they are sooo comfy and they have definitely been used! A newer style I purchased look very similar to the Chloe ballerinas, but are lots cheaper and have a rubber sole which is easier for my everyday walking on cobblestone. PbP, thank you for the tip on the shoe taps. I have a pair of black boots and was amazed how much I had worn them down just after a few wears. These sound great! I am so thrilled, I bought my first pair of running/walking shoes in years last weekend. They are the New Balance 900v4. It is amazing how comforable they are! I love boots, moccasins, loafers, sandals, and ballerinas so much, but nothing beats the feeling of a new pair of good running shoes to me.
> 
> So nice to see you here, Katel and Expatwife!!



TY so much for the tip, I'll look up Wonders


----------



## papertiger

Thinking and planing about my Autumn/Winter wardrobe (mostly shopped from my closet). I think I'm having a feeling away from anything that isn't neutral in colour or strongly shaped. I want blk, wht, grey, inks, natural stone and wood, clothes that say "do NOT mess". 

Last year the idea was for 1950s bad girl (pencil skirts, belts, shirts with collar up, fine kits etc) this Summer I was supposed to be channelling the absolutely divine French actress Anouk Aimée circa late-'60s as in _Justine_ etc and this winter I'm tempted to go late-'80s conceptual (Issey, Comme dG etc) plain tees, *BLACK* JPG eyewear and 'men's' shoes. Obviously, everything is approximate and I have 'days off'.

How do you compile a working seasonal wardrobe? Do other people look through magazines, check shows, visit favourite stores/SAs/Personal shoppers? Anybody else think about an ideal look/image/inspiration for forthcoming season/s - or is it just me???


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

expatwife said:


> I'm foreign born US citizen, although I've lived only in NYC and only for 4 years in total in States. Then married my US born and bread husband and we left for his job, kind of ironic .
> Since then we lived on 5 continents and moved 6 times. We just have Africa and Antarctica left, but I'm quite sick of moving, so hopefully we'll stay put here in Singapore. With all these changes, home for me is Baku, Azerbaijan, the only constant place. I should add Boston too, we go there often as my husband is from there and I love that city. Kids consider themselves American and they are according to their passport. Although we had a moment in time when my son kept saying he is Australian. He still says he will go to college in the US and then move to Australia as it's the best place in the world [emoji23].
> So pretty international. Citizen of the world and I'm loving it!
> How about you?



I'm foreign born UAE resident. 
Our children had a crisis of identity too. When asked where they are from, they reply "depends on how much time you've got". It is actually normal in Dubai, there are so many international couples here and 90% of the population are expats. No one is foreign because everyone is  . This is why I asked what you mean by foreign.
So, Baku? Interesting. What is your native language?


----------



## expatwife

Vitamina H said:


> Scarf, I remember a few posts ago you mentioned buying a new to you CSGM. Congrats and am excited to hear what you selected!!
> 
> I have really enjoyed reading about the shoe survival tips! I am also someone who appears to be hard on my shoes. Fizzy Water, I love ballerinas too and wear them more often than not. Paper Tiger and Pirula, I think you had mentioned Spanish shoes being of good quality. A few years ago, by chance, I found the brand Wonders. I have four pairs of their ballerinas and really, really like them. One pair has started to get holes in the rubber sole, but they are sooo comfy and they have definitely been used! A newer style I purchased look very similar to the Chloe ballerinas, but are lots cheaper and have a rubber sole which is easier for my everyday walking on cobblestone. PbP, thank you for the tip on the shoe taps. I have a pair of black boots and was amazed how much I had worn them down just after a few wears. These sound great! I am so thrilled, I bought my first pair of running/walking shoes in years last weekend. They are the New Balance 900v4. It is amazing how comforable they are! I love boots, moccasins, loafers, sandals, and ballerinas so much, but nothing beats the feeling of a new pair of good running shoes to me.
> 
> So nice to see you here, Katel and Expatwife!!



Thank you, Vitamina! Nice to be here [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## expatwife

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I'm foreign born UAE resident.
> Our children had a crisis of identity too. When asked where they are from, they reply "depends on how much time you've got". It is actually normal in Dubai, there are so many international couples here and 90% of the population are expats. No one is foreign because everyone is  . This is why I asked what you mean by foreign.
> So, Baku? Interesting. What is your native language?



That's funny. My kids are totally confused, but they will be ok. 
Yes Dubai is. I feel Singapore is the same way. And everyone gets along, thankfully!
I am bilingual: Azeri, which is almost Turkish, and Russian. I speak a bit of Spanish too. 
And you?
Edit: didn't mention English - I would dare to say I'm fluent [emoji2]


----------



## arabesques

papertiger said:


> Thinking and planing about my Autumn/Winter wardrobe (mostly shopped from my closet). I think I'm having a feeling away from anything that isn't neutral in colour or strongly shaped. I want blk, wht, grey, inks, natural stone and wood, clothes that say "do NOT mess".
> 
> Last year the idea was for 1950s bad girl (pencil skirts, belts, shirts with collar up, fine kits etc) this Summer I was supposed to be channelling the absolutely divine French actress Anouk Aimée circa late-'60s as in _Justine_ etc and this winter I'm tempted to go late-'80s conceptual (Issey, Comme dG etc) plain tees, *BLACK* JPG eyewear and 'men's' shoes. Obviously, everything is approximate and I have 'days off'.
> 
> How do you compile a working seasonal wardrobe? Do other people look through magazines, check shows, visit favourite stores/SAs/Personal shoppers? Anybody else think about an ideal look/image/inspiration for forthcoming season/s - or is it just me???



This is *the* most interesting post, PT.  I love the idea of you in Issey Miyake and CdG.  I know I'll be pulling out my black and gray pieces from both as the weather cools—I have just a few items now, but I wear them on repeat.  I've streamlined my wardrobe considerably since returning from the summer in Paris, and since that's partly due to weight loss, I know I have some basics to replace.  (I finally found jeans yesterday!)  But I don't want to add much more to the trimmed-down closet, so I've been pondering a lot about how to make style alterations in a smart way.  I also don't want a new look or new wardrobe, so anything acquired has to go with 2 or all 3 of my basic winter looks of 1) IM/CdG, 2) DvF wrap dress, and 3) jeans and close-fit tops—and work with my black furry jackets and coats.

For me, the twin ideas of lightness and movement are my guides.  The framing image is that of me spending three months traveling with a carry-on sized suitcase and my camera bag—which is the actual plan for winter if all goes well.  I am interested in purchasing only the few pieces that would go in that carry-on alongside my sartorial winter staples.  I've started with a few pieces from Repetto, the French ballet company.  I found a slightly cropped version of my Issey Miyake black pleated trousers.  I'm on the hunt for one, maybe two, cardigans.  Light layers...that's what I see.  A mix of close-to-the-body and floaty elements.  Topped with a brilliant coat as needed.  In black, gray, and burgundy/wine.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

error


----------



## pinky7129

Sheikha Latifa said:


> error



While I haven't posted anything here, yet, I think you're fantastic!

Please continue to share!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

pinky7129 said:


> While I haven't posted anything here, yet, I think you're fantastic!
> 
> Please continue to share!



That post was written under the influence of emotions, I apologise . 
If the "Christian American" who has "nothing in common with Muslims" feels threatened by me writing here, that's her own problem


----------



## expatwife

Sheikha Latifa said:


> That post was written under the influence of emotions, I apologise .
> If the "Christian American" who has "nothing in common with Muslims" feels threatened by me writing here, that's her own problem



Did I miss something [emoji15]?

On a different note: how did you manage to lose 25 kg? I really need to lose at least 6-8 kg...


----------



## gracekelly

expatwife said:


> Did I miss something [



Agreed. I have been enjoying all the witty posts from all the wonderful ladies who reside on planet Earth.   If anyone from other points of light in the galaxy wants to chime in that would be great too.


----------



## EmileH

I am enjoying the discussions and happy that we found new friends from across the globe.

My method for dealing with negativity in the world these days is to ignore it and go on. Don't give it more attention than it deserves.


----------



## Genie27

+1 welcome to all from anywhere.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> Thinking and planing about my Autumn/Winter wardrobe (mostly shopped from my closet). I think I'm having a feeling away from anything that isn't neutral in colour or strongly shaped. I want blk, wht, grey, inks, natural stone and wood, clothes that say "do NOT mess".
> 
> Last year the idea was for 1950s bad girl (pencil skirts, belts, shirts with collar up, fine kits etc) this Summer I was supposed to be channelling the absolutely divine French actress Anouk Aimée circa late-'60s as in _Justine_ etc and this winter I'm tempted to go late-'80s conceptual (Issey, Comme dG etc) plain tees, *BLACK* JPG eyewear and 'men's' shoes. Obviously, everything is approximate and I have 'days off'.
> 
> How do you compile a working seasonal wardrobe? Do other people look through magazines, check shows, visit favourite stores/SAs/Personal shoppers? Anybody else think about an ideal look/image/inspiration for forthcoming season/s - or is it just me???


PT, that is a great way of shopping your closet. I get tired of the wearing same items, even if they are only seasonal, so I may take on this concept of resting certain items and not feeling like I'm neglecting or being wasteful


----------



## cafecreme15

I love reading posts from everyone from all corners of the globe. I'm born and bred American, but would love to live abroad in London some day.

All this talk of autumn wardrobes has reminded me - what sort of pants do you ladies wear this time of year for off duty looks? I'm so sick of jeans but want something in between jeans and trousers I'd wear to work.


----------



## Cordeliere

I am busy with hurricane prep, so I am behind on reading, but in a quick scan, I detect miffed feelings.    In the first post, we asked that people avoid controversial topics.   We also asked that if people are offended, that they just stop reading until whatever offends them passes.   Our goal is to self regulate, so that moderator intervention is unnecessary.    Just a friendly reminder.


----------



## essiedub

Sheikha Latifa said:


> That post was written under the influence of emotions, I apologise .
> If the "Christian American" who has "nothing in common with Muslims" feels threatened by me writing here, that's her own problem



What the what?  I missed that. It must have been deleted.  Who was it? "Threatened?"
I thought we were staying clear of politics. While religion is not politics; it has been, of late conflated in this country.  This has been a great happy thread (thanks *cordeliere* for starting and everyone for posting)..this event has been a thud.  I haven't been posting much here at TPF, having wasted the last 7 months in the cesspools of twitter. There are plenty of like-minded folks there, with whom this "threatened one" can feel safe. Go there then.  We'll stay here and talk about fashion, jewelry..anything but hate.


----------



## scarf1

Vitamina H said:


> Scarf, I remember a few posts ago you mentioned buying a new to you CSGM. Congrats and am excited to hear what you selected!!
> 
> I have really enjoyed reading about the shoe survival tips! I am also someone who appears to be hard on my shoes. Fizzy Water, I love ballerinas too and wear them more often than not. Paper Tiger and Pirula, I think you had mentioned Spanish shoes being of good quality. A few years ago, by chance, I found the brand Wonders. I have four pairs of their ballerinas and really, really like them. One pair has started to get holes in the rubber sole, but they are sooo comfy and they have definitely been used! A newer style I purchased look very similar to the Chloe ballerinas, but are lots cheaper and have a rubber sole which is easier for my everyday walking on cobblestone. PbP, thank you for the tip on the shoe taps. I have a pair of black boots and was amazed how much I had worn them down just after a few wears. These sound great! I am so thrilled, I bought my first pair of running/walking shoes in years last weekend. They are the New Balance 900v4. It is amazing how comforable they are! I love boots, moccasins, loafers, sandals, and ballerinas so much, but nothing beats the feeling of a new pair of good running shoes to me.
> 
> So nice to see you here, Katel and Expatwife!!


Stay tuned. Hopefully the shawl arrives today.


----------



## papertiger

arabesques said:


> This is *the* most interesting post, PT.  I love the idea of you in Issey Miyake and CdG.  I know I'll be pulling out my black and gray pieces from both as the weather cools—I have just a few items now, but I wear them on repeat.  I've streamlined my wardrobe considerably since returning from the summer in Paris, and since that's partly due to weight loss, I know I have some basics to replace.  (I finally found jeans yesterday!)  But I don't want to add much more to the trimmed-down closet, so I've been pondering a lot about how to make style alterations in a smart way.  I also don't want a new look or new wardrobe, so anything acquired has to go with 2 or all 3 of my basic winter looks of 1) IM/CdG, 2) DvF wrap dress, and 3) jeans and close-fit tops—and work with my black furry jackets and coats.
> 
> For me, the twin ideas of lightness and movement are my guides.  The framing image is that of me spending three months traveling with a carry-on sized suitcase and my camera bag—which is the actual plan for winter if all goes well.  I am interested in purchasing only the few pieces that would go in that carry-on alongside my sartorial winter staples.  I've started with a few pieces from Repetto, the French ballet company.  I found a slightly cropped version of my Issey Miyake black pleated trousers.  I'm on the hunt for one, maybe two, cardigans.  Light layers...that's what I see.  A mix of close-to-the-body and floaty elements.  Topped with a brilliant coat as needed.  In black, gray, and burgundy/wine.



Thank you.

You have my admiration that refine and redefine your wardrobe so well. I must say DvF dresses are also some of my failsafes, esp. for days off and out when there's no time to hunt for 'bits'. I  know Repetto well as I used to be an ambassador for them (in my dancing days). I sadly good-willed all my pieces (I'm sure they wouldn't have gone near me now anyhow) a black lamb's leather tunic  with many asymmetrical tiny pickets piped with tan among them.  There dance dresses and skirts also make for "lightness and movement" and should compliment your petit frame. Love the idea of dancer-in-rehearsal, another brand now off the radar is Ghost, London. Their mainstay now is occasion wear but sometimes their seasonal pieces are perfect for effortless dressing that looks as good in motion as still due to bias cuts and panel fit (find iconic vintage around too for no money). May I suggest Brora Cashmere for light knits?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I'm sorry I started this ladies. Pure emotions. It's a weird PM that I received. This is such a friendly thread which I really enjoyed that I was shocked. I never even mentioned anything about my religion. 
Btw, I am Orthodox Christian, but for you "Christian American who has nothing in common with Muslims" je suis Muslim, you have nothing in common with me so don't bother to write to me again.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> PT, that is a great way of shopping your closet. I get tired of the wearing same items, even if they are only seasonal, so I may take on this concept of resting certain items and not feeling like I'm neglecting or being wasteful



Exactly *Genie*  

I do need to cull but I prefer to cull things I've worn out rather than just forgotten about/mislaid things. I know what I like and I don't buy spontaneously (usually) so just because something has been neglected for a while is not a sign it needs to go - in my experience I end up trying to buy the same thing back again.


----------



## bunnycat

Vitamina H said:


> Bunny, I have no idea what happened to my post to you. Uh! I wrote to tell you how beautiful your precious pieces are! Your 1940's setting is a work of art to my eyes. I am learning so much from your posts and professional insight. Thank you!



Thank you Vit H! The reply is there, but got sucked inside the quote lines. Happens now and then to me as well. I am happy my posts were helpful!



Vitamina H said:


> Scarf, I remember a few posts ago you mentioned buying a new to you CSGM. Congrats and am excited to hear what you selected!!
> 
> I have really enjoyed reading about the shoe survival tips! I am also someone who appears to be hard on my shoes. Fizzy Water, I love ballerinas too and wear them more often than not. Paper Tiger and Pirula, I think you had mentioned Spanish shoes being of good quality. A few years ago, by chance, I found the brand Wonders. I have four pairs of their ballerinas and really, really like them. One pair has started to get holes in the rubber sole, but they are sooo comfy and they have definitely been used! A newer style I purchased look very similar to the Chloe ballerinas, but are lots cheaper and have a rubber sole which is easier for my everyday walking on cobblestone. PbP, thank you for the tip on the shoe taps. I have a pair of black boots and was amazed how much I had worn them down just after a few wears. These sound great! I am so thrilled, I bought my first pair of running/walking shoes in years last weekend. They are the New Balance 900v4. It is amazing how comforable they are! I love boots, moccasins, loafers, sandals, and ballerinas so much, but nothing beats the feeling of a new pair of good running shoes to me.
> 
> So nice to see you here, Katel and Expatwife!!



I have the absolute hardest time with ballerina flats for some reason. Most of them cut across right at my bunion (decades of dancing and foot damage) with a seam and the only pair i have ever found that worked on me is my Franco Sartos. Inexpensive, squishy on the inside, and padded and comfortable. I treasure them! But, of the latest trends, my favorite and most comfortable are the mule slides (with or without furry lining). 



expatwife said:


> bunnycat, your bling is gorgeous. I love the setting on your studs. How big are the stones, if you do not mind me asking? I've been reading on the cut, clarity and color, and all the literature says the cut is the most important. Your' truly sparkle! I love when stones reflect rainbow of colors. Wear these in good health!!!
> I think Ame in Jewelry Forum Reference thread also posted the exact angles to look at when choosing a diamond. That is my cheat sheet. However, I have to say, it's very hard to find a stone within those specific parameters - you have to look through inventory carefully, and the price definitely goes up.  As with everything in life: the better the quality, the more expensive it is.



HI Expat! Those studs are either the .68 I had first or the current .82tw. I can't remember but they are both J's and since they are from his Signature line, they all have very similar proportions.

Yes- Ame's sheet is the PS cheatsheet. It's a good all around to use, along with the Holloway Cut Advisor, ( https://www.pricescope.com/tools/hca ) and an Idealscope or ASET image. These are the 3 tools you need to search on your own. And I feel your pain. Sorting through all the endless inventory lists is frustrating, which is why in the end, I decided to  go with a Super Ideal vendor. Their branded stones are only in their in house inventory (like WHiteflash ACA or BGD Signature) and all the work has been done. ASET and Ideascope are provided already, no need to plug in numbers because they are purposely cut to good paramenters. Unfortunately, doing this wastes more rough since they are cutting for beauty and not weight, so that is one reason it is more. The saying goes, there are no deals in diamonds. So if it looks like a "deal", there must be a reason.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Bunnycat your jewelry is beautiful and thank you for your tips. I tucked them away and will likely as you more questions when I'm ready.



Thanks you PbP! I'm happy to help!



papertiger said:


> Gorgeous *bunntcat,* absolutely adore the vintage



Thank you PT!



Sheikha Latifa said:


> That post was written under the influence of emotions, I apologise .
> If the "Christian American" who has "nothing in common with Muslims" feels threatened by me writing here, that's her own problem



I find your posts very entertaining myself!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am enjoying the discussions and happy that we found new friends from across the globe.
> 
> My method for dealing with negativity in the world these days is to ignore it and go on. Don't give it more attention than it deserves.



+100 PbP!



Genie27 said:


> +1 welcome to all from anywhere.



Absolutely!


----------



## bunnycat

papertiger said:


> Thinking and planing about my Autumn/Winter wardrobe (mostly shopped from my closet). I think I'm having a feeling away from anything that isn't neutral in colour or strongly shaped. I want blk, wht, grey, inks, natural stone and wood, clothes that say "do NOT mess".
> 
> Last year the idea was for 1950s bad girl (pencil skirts, belts, shirts with collar up, fine kits etc) this Summer I was supposed to be channelling the absolutely divine French actress Anouk Aimée circa late-'60s as in _Justine_ etc and this winter I'm tempted to go late-'80s conceptual (Issey, Comme dG etc) plain tees, *BLACK* JPG eyewear and 'men's' shoes. Obviously, everything is approximate and I have 'days off'.
> 
> How do you compile a working seasonal wardrobe? Do other people look through magazines, check shows, visit favourite stores/SAs/Personal shoppers? Anybody else think about an ideal look/image/inspiration for forthcoming season/s - or is it just me???



In Texas, it's really hard to have a true "seasonal" wardrobe. Right now, the lows are in the 60's and highs in the low 80's but by next week it will be back in the 90's again. :/

But for organizing what I wear to feel a little bit "fashion conscious" though I try to not make myself a "fashion victim" I look through current street style pics, current recaps and highlights of shows and usually get a magazine in the fall and spring if there's anything I think that looks good. 

I do admit, I fell for the furry slippers trend. I laughed at it, until I tried a pair on and then I was like YESSS!!!!!!! MUST. HAVE. IT.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I love reading posts from everyone from all corners of the globe. I'm born and bred American, but would love to live abroad in London some day.
> 
> All this talk of autumn wardrobes has reminded me - what sort of pants do you ladies wear this time of year for off duty looks? I'm so sick of jeans but want something in between jeans and trousers I'd wear to work.



Drapey wide leg have my eye ATM, silk PJs included. You can either go for oversized jumpers (that still accentuate the body) or fitted tees/jackets (very Chanel in her prime). 

I also like pinafore-culotte jumpsuits, they're in fashion so easy to find on the high street or equivalent online and prob not worth spending a fortune on if just trying out the style but they look great with wedges and will transition into Winter with all sorts of long boots.


----------



## expatwife

bunnycat said:


> Thank you Vit H! The reply is there, but got sucked inside the quote lines. Happens now and then to me as well. I am happy my posts were helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the absolute hardest time with ballerina flats for some reason. Most of them cut across right at my bunion (decades of dancing and foot damage) with a seam and the only pair i have ever found that worked on me is my Franco Sartos. Inexpensive, squishy on the inside, and padded and comfortable. I treasure them! But, of the latest trends, my favorite and most comfortable are the mule slides (with or without furry lining).
> 
> 
> 
> HI Expat! Those studs are either the .68 I had first or the current .82tw. I can't remember but they are both J's and since they are from his Signature line, they all have very similar proportions.
> 
> Yes- Ame's sheet is the PS cheatsheet. It's a good all around to use, along with the Holloway Cut Advisor, ( https://www.pricescope.com/tools/hca ) and an Idealscope or ASET image. These are the 3 tools you need to search on your own. And I feel your pain. Sorting through all the endless inventory lists is frustrating, which is why in the end, I decided to  go with a Super Ideal vendor. Their branded stones are only in their in house inventory (like WHiteflash ACA or BGD Signature) and all the work has been done. ASET and Ideascope are provided already, no need to plug in numbers because they are purposely cut to good paramenters. Unfortunately, doing this wastes more rough since they are cutting for beauty and not weight, so that is one reason it is more. The saying goes, there are no deals in diamonds. So if it looks like a "deal", there must be a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you PbP! I'm happy to help!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you PT!
> 
> 
> 
> I find your posts very entertaining myself!
> 
> 
> 
> +100 PbP!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!



Thanks so much, you're such a great source of information. I saved all the info you wrote, will go do my research. Thanks again [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!!


----------



## papertiger

bunnycat said:


> In Texas, it's really hard to have a true "seasonal" wardrobe. Right now, the lows are in the 60's and highs in the low 80's but by next week it will be back in the 90's again. :/
> 
> But for organizing what I wear to feel a little bit "fashion conscious" though I try to not make myself a "fashion victim" I look through current street style pics, current recaps and highlights of shows and usually get a magazine in the fall and spring if there's anything I think that looks good.
> 
> *I do admit, I fell for the furry slippers trend. I laughed at it, until I tried a pair on and then I was like YESSS!!!!!!! MUST. HAVE. IT. *



Nothing beats a fashion trend when it's also actually practical and comfortable


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Drapey wide leg have my eye ATM, silk PJs included. You can either go for oversized jumpers (that still accentuate the body) or fitted tees/jackets (very Chanel in her prime).
> 
> I also like pinafore-culotte jumpsuits, they're in fashion so easy to find on the high street or equivalent online and prob not worth spending a fortune on if just trying out the style but they look great with wedges and will transition into Winter with all sorts of long boots.



I always find pants for winter difficult because I need them to tuck into boots, so I just always end up reaching for skinny jeans and I'm tired of them.


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> Thinking and planing about my Autumn/Winter wardrobe (mostly shopped from my closet). I think I'm having a feeling away from anything that isn't neutral in colour or strongly shaped. I want blk, wht, grey, inks, natural stone and wood, clothes that say "do NOT mess".
> ...
> How do you compile a working seasonal wardrobe? Do other people look through magazines, check shows, visit favourite stores/SAs/Personal shoppers? Anybody else think about an ideal look/image/inspiration for forthcoming season/s - or is it just me???



Because I am running around all the time, I really do keep it simple year round. Generally dresses, generally timeless classics with a hit or two of modern style. My main influence every fall is the Gorsuch catalog. I'd really like to dress like that in the colder months. Some years I fare better than others because it's mostly pants (and mostly slim riding-style pants, with some leggings and jeans) rather than dresses but I sense myself ready to wear more pants this winter.

What I really do need, though, is a great blazer. I have a few but none have that sharp fit I'm looking for. Actually, I need two - one of the softer tweedy ones like in Gorsuch and then something black and a bit edgy. Also considering a velvet blazer in a color of the season.



expatwife said:


> Yes, unfortunately, it does disappear within an hour...
> 
> Oh, I can imagine how excited DS1 and DS2 are! It feels so good changing things for better. I'm super motivated now, thank you!



DS1 is thrilled. He schools online so he really needs a good space. I love the way his room came out. He is typical teen-messy but likes things just so, not having too much stuff and everything put away and not visible or very organized. I'd love to paint all the bedrooms the color he chose. DS2 is just waiting for the new mattress as DS1 kept his (it sits on the floor in a raised section of the loft) and DS1's old bed is the Pottery Barn teen sleep/study loft bed so DS2's old mattress won't fit. Then, *I* get DS2s room! We'll make it a guest room/study/quiet/craft space as my mom lives with us now and she's in our former guest room. 

Cleaning out is so relieving!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Look what just arrived! Saw the post yesterday and ordered these Jeffrey Campbells in blue velvet LOL they match my yoga leggings. Thank you tPF!!


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I am busy with hurricane prep, so I am behind on reading, but in a quick scan, I detect miffed feelings.    In the first post, we asked that people avoid controversial topics.   We also asked that if people are offended, that they just stop reading until whatever offends them passes.   Our goal is to self regulate, so that moderator intervention is unnecessary.    Just a friendly reminder.



Prayers for your possible predicament.

Quite so, but if you see a (public) post or are sent a PM that needs to be reported for any reason please do so. That's what mod and admins are for.

@Sheikha Latifa is a respected member of this global tPF community and we value her contributions, especially since her wit is razor sharp and her observations on life are quite brilliant.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Because I am running around all the time, I really do keep it simple year round. Generally dresses, generally timeless classics with a hit or two of modern style. My main influence every fall is the *Gorsuch catalog*. I'd really like to dress like that in the colder months. Some years I fare better than others because it's mostly pants (and mostly slim riding-style pants, with some leggings and jeans) rather than dresses but I sense myself ready to wear more pants this winter.
> 
> What I really do need, though, is a great blazer. I have a few but none have that sharp fit I'm looking for. Actually, I need two - one of the softer tweedy ones like in Gorsuch and then something black and a bit edgy. Also considering a velvet blazer in a color of the season.



I need to look up Gorsuch, thank you. 

Blazers are def in so you should have a lot of choice. Try trad. shops too like Cordings and Walker Slater for tweeds (haven't checked this season) and a velvet blazer would be gorgeous. Someone should just sell staples/basics like this all the time. On the edgy blazer front I find Joseph really good sometimes although occasionally they over-think and over design. .


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Look what just arrived! Saw the post yesterday and ordered these Jeffrey Campbells in blue velvet LOL they match my yoga leggings. Thank you tPF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818767


----------



## MSO13

@bunnycat I learned all about my engagement diamond on Pricescope and got a beautiful Whiteflash stone set in an Etiene Perret bezel. Brian was at WF then but I think i'll get my studs from him in a few years for my milestone anniversary. That was my first forum. I have to clean it but i'll take pics soon. 

@Sheikha Latifa I love reading your posts!  the Ignore button under a profile is the greatest, i believe it can prevent PMs too.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


>


Instant gratification!! Hugs.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> Thinking and planing about my Autumn/Winter wardrobe (mostly shopped from my closet). I think I'm having a feeling away from anything that isn't neutral in colour or strongly shaped. I want blk, wht, grey, inks, natural stone and wood, clothes that say "do NOT mess".
> 
> Last year the idea was for 1950s bad girl (pencil skirts, belts, shirts with collar up, fine kits etc) this Summer I was supposed to be channelling the absolutely divine French actress Anouk Aimée circa late-'60s as in _Justine_ etc and this winter I'm tempted to go late-'80s conceptual (Issey, Comme dG etc) plain tees, *BLACK* JPG eyewear and 'men's' shoes. Obviously, everything is approximate and I have 'days off'.
> 
> How do you compile a working seasonal wardrobe? Do other people look through magazines, check shows, visit favourite stores/SAs/Personal shoppers? Anybody else think about an ideal look/image/inspiration for forthcoming season/s - or is it just me???



Oh my gosh, I love that you have a theme or vision.  I have to think more about this. 

I am an opportunistic shopper, but similar I suppose, in that I get an idea about a look I'm in the mood for--like pencil skirts with pearls and twin sets, or jeans with an artsy white tunic and velvet combat boots, or a Custer-esque fringed jacket paired with a sleek black turtleneck dress.  I like to mix classic elements that have stood the test of time, but put them together in unexpected ways. 

Re your late 80's idea.  One of my fave looks one year was polished black menswear-style wingtips with high-quality black leggings, a fisherman sweater over a white shirt with popped collar, and black menswear eyeglasses.  Then I wore my hair in a messy French twist and no makeup other than red lipstick.  Got a lot of compliments on that one.  I think people couldn't even figure out why.  Lolol!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

bunnycat said:


> I do admit, I fell for the furry slippers trend. I laughed at it, until I tried a pair on and then I was like YESSS!!!!!!! MUST. HAVE. IT.


ME TOO!  I did not expect this from myself! And yes, i laughed too. 
Ended up buying
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 2 pairs. And we both know how we need them in climates like ours 
But they feel so soft on my freaky feet!
And because they were so expensive, I even manage to convince myself that they are not completely casual


----------



## prepster

bunnycat said:


> Don't be afraid to try different things when you start looking. A really well cut (proportioned) diamond will outshine and look whiter than a similarly poor cut stone. A lot of people think to have a diamond sparkle, they need D/E IF and it doesn't work that way. Diamonds don't shine because of their graded color, but because they are basically tiny very expensive mirrors and they only work correctly as mirrors, reflecting light that comes in to them back to you, when they are well proportioned. When they are cut well, body color and some flaws can hide in the sparkle. Color is graded face down, unset anyway, and so it makes no sense to make assumptions about color of a face up stone that's set. Stick to GIA/AGS labs, as these are the most reliably graded for color. Most of the standard stuff in jewelry stores is either ungraded or "in house" graded, and that means nothing. So basically people go to a store, see a diamond that is labeled H or I or F or G and no lab report from GIA or AGS and they think they can't handle color. When in reality, they've been poorly graded, and are poorly cut and so look dull and lifeless once you leave the magic jewelry store lights. Plus they would generally be *several* color grades down the list from their "in house" grade if they were graded by a reputable lab. So you think you can't take below G but really that G you looked at was actually a K, and poorly cut at that. It's been a big problem, and only just in the last few years, have more steps been taken to help get some of the junk certs banned off the Rap lists.
> 
> Ok- off diamond soapbox now.



I want magic jewelry store lights to follow me all of the time.  And a great soundtrack like in the movies.  It would make life seem much more exciting.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> Look what just arrived! Saw the post yesterday and ordered these Jeffrey Campbells in blue velvet LOL they match my yoga leggings. Thank you tPF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818767



Ohhhhh!  LOVE!  Congratulations.


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> I need to look up Gorsuch, thank you.
> 
> Blazers are def in so you should have a lot of choice. Try trad. shops too like Cordings and Walker Slater for tweeds (haven't checked this season) and a velvet blazer would be gorgeous. Someone should just sell staples/basics like this all the time. On the edgy blazer front I find Joseph really good sometimes although occasionally they over-think and over design. .



Ha....if you haven't seen Gorsuch yet, you maybe in trouble! I never heard of them before I moved into my house and received a catalog....love at first sight. They have a bunch of stores out West (Aspen - literally the first boutique off the gondola - Vail, Beaver Creek, etc) Lots of amazing ski and winter pieces. I will definitely check out your suggestions for tweed blazers but I may wait until our December trip to Austria as there is a shop in town that sells exactly what I'm looking for (same exact designer without the Gorsuch-added price!). I will also look at Joseph as well as Rag & Bone and Veronica Beard.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Oh my gosh, I love that you have a theme or vision.  I have to think more about this.
> 
> I am an opportunistic shopper, but similar I suppose, in that I get an idea about a look I'm in the mood for--like pencil skirts with pearls and twin sets, or jeans with an artsy white tunic and velvet combat boots, or a Little Big Horn-esque Custer fringed jacket paired with a sleek black turtleneck dress.  I like to mix classic elements that have stood the test of time, but put them together in unexpected ways.
> 
> Re your late 80's idea.  One of my fave looks one year was polished black menswear-style wingtips with high-quality black leggings, a fisherman sweater over a white shirt with popped collar, and black menswear eyeglasses.  Then I wore my hair in a messy French twist and no makeup other than red lipstick.  Got a lot of compliments on that one.  I think people couldn't even figure out why.  Lolol!



Excellent MO! 

Love your late-80s idea too. I could try this. I do actually own a few red lipsticks that I never seem to wear so this would be a good incentive not to waste those. So excited now!!!


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> I want magic jewelry store lights to follow me all of the time.  And a great soundtrack like in the movies.  It would make life seem much more exciting.



That time has come. My students have 'Hollywood' lights around their iPhones for selfies and never take their earphones off/out. 

While I was a student I had the (sounds) exciting job of taking the money on the door of club. It was practically pitch-dark save for one little light over the till, so small it was hard to read the tick-sheets, and the club so underground, no phone coverage. If it was a slow evening (often) or everyone went in at once, I used to stare at my diamond ring for hours, watching it sparkle in the solo light. Sad but true.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> I need to look up Gorsuch, thank you.
> 
> Blazers are def in so you should have a lot of choice. Try trad. shops too like Cordings and Walker Slater for tweeds (haven't checked this season) and a velvet blazer would be gorgeous. Someone should just sell staples/basics like this all the time. On the edgy blazer front I find Joseph really good sometimes although occasionally they over-think and over design. .





BBC said:


> Because I am running around all the time, I really do keep it simple year round. Generally dresses, generally timeless classics with a hit or two of modern style. My main influence every fall is the Gorsuch catalog. I'd really like to dress like that in the colder months. Some years I fare better than others because it's mostly pants (and mostly slim riding-style pants, with some leggings and jeans) rather than dresses but I sense myself ready to wear more pants this winter.
> 
> What I really do need, though, is a great blazer. I have a few but none have that sharp fit I'm looking for. Actually, I need two - one of the softer tweedy ones like in Gorsuch and then something black and a bit edgy. Also considering a velvet blazer in a color of the season.
> 
> DS1 is thrilled. He schools online so he really needs a good space. I love the way his room came out. He is typical teen-messy but likes things just so, not having too much stuff and everything put away and not visible or very organized. I'd love to paint all the bedrooms the color he chose. DS2 is just waiting for the new mattress as DS1 kept his (it sits on the floor in a raised section of the loft) and DS1's old bed is the Pottery Barn teen sleep/study loft bed so DS2's old mattress won't fit. Then, *I* get DS2s room! We'll make it a guest room/study/quiet/craft space as my mom lives with us now and she's in our former guest room.  Cleaning out is so relieving!!!



I saw a flawlessly cut double-breasted Ralph Lauren blazer at Neiman Marcus when I was shopping with DSIL and I didn't get it.  Nipped in waist, great shoulders.  Ugh.  I could kick myself because I think about it constantly.  NM also has a great RL velvet blazer called "Parker" in burgundy for around $1400-ish as I recall. That is probably gone too.  I am too much of a clothing procrastinator.  @Pocketbook Pup is so good at proactive shopping.  She sees something great and is all over it.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Ha....if you haven't seen Gorsuch yet, you maybe in trouble! I never heard of them before I moved into my house and received a catalog....love at first sight. They have a bunch of stores out West (Aspen - literally the first boutique off the gondola - Vail, Beaver Creek, etc) Lots of amazing ski and winter pieces. I will definitely check out your suggestions for tweed blazers but I may wait until our December trip to Austria as there is a shop in town that sells exactly what I'm looking for (same exact designer without the Gorsuch-added price!). I will also look at Joseph as well as Rag & Bone and Veronica Beard.




Ha! I want these already! 

https://www.gorsuch.com/product/gla...s&refType=&from=fn&ecList=7&ecCategory=102593

Ski stuff works well where I am too


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> Ha....if you haven't seen Gorsuch yet, you maybe in trouble! I never heard of them before I moved into my house and received a catalog....love at first sight. They have a bunch of stores out West (Aspen - literally the first boutique off the gondola - Vail, Beaver Creek, etc) Lots of amazing ski and winter pieces. I will definitely check out your suggestions for tweed blazers but I may wait until our December trip to Austria as there is a shop in town that sells exactly what I'm looking for (same exact designer without the Gorsuch-added price!). I will also look at Joseph as well as Rag & Bone and Veronica Beard.



Gorsuch is trouble.  I'm crazy about the lacy blouses and the Tyrollean velvet jackets.  I have wanted the 10th Mountain pullover for years but (no judgement here) I just can't do fur anymore.  I love the housewares too.  Makes me want a ski lodge.  Lol!  DH says, "Really?  Do you love to ski that much?"  Me, "No but I want to build it, decorate it and then sit by the fire and sip brandy with friends."


----------



## bunnycat

MSO13 said:


> @bunnycat I learned all about my engagement diamond on Pricescope and got a beautiful Whiteflash stone set in an Etiene Perret bezel. Brian was at WF then but I think i'll get my studs from him in a few years for my milestone anniversary. That was my first forum. I have to clean it but i'll take pics soon.
> 
> @Sheikha Latifa I love reading your posts!  the Ignore button under a profile is the greatest, i believe it can prevent PMs too.



Oh- I can hardly wait to see!!! Please do post when you clean it!
ANd +1 to the ignore button. I don't like to use a function like that, and I mostly use it on FB, but occasionally, I do say enough is enough and ignore (which on FB is unfollowing, though you still may remain "friends").



Sheikha Latifa said:


> ME TOO!  I did not expect this from myself! And yes, i laughed too.
> Ended up buying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pairs. And we both know how we need them in climates like ours
> But they feel so soft on my freaky feet!
> And because they were so expensive, I even manage to convince myself that they are not completely casual



LOL! YAAASSS!!!! Perfect! I have ordered a pink furry pair (just cheap and fun) and will wear them with jeans and a dressy button down so that there is NO mistake I meant to wear furry slippers....  



prepster said:


> I want magic jewelry store lights to follow me all of the time.  And a great soundtrack like in the movies.  It would make life seem much more exciting.



I do solemnly promise you prepster, if you wear a ideal or super ideal cut diamond, you will have no need of fancy jewelry store lighting to make your diamond shine properly. The sun will follow you everywhere and do the job just fine.  

When mr Bcat and I were getting engaged, I wasn't even interested in a diamond and was looking at colored stones (and man, is that a Pandora's Box of mess to get involved with- so intimidating!). Up to then, all my experience with diamonds was poorly cut mall store stones. Then we discovered PS and well, the rest is history. Parameters and angles for diamonds, I can learn those easily! Saturation, secondary colors, windows and extinction zones...explodes my brain....  And I'm an artist by trade, so I don't understand how this can be, but so it is!


----------



## Cordeliere

Here is a human interest story from Florida.   The advice for hurricane prep is fill your car with gas, buy bottled water, buy food that you can eat without cooking, and make sure you have batteries and flashlights.  

The hurricane will hit here on Sunday.   By Tuesday, gas stations were out of gas, all the water was gone from the grocery store, and all the plywood and duck tape was gone from hardware stores.   After watching Houston pictures, everyone was panicked. 

I figure that DH and I don't drink water anyway so I stocked up on diet coke, juices, and Snapple.   Bought mass quantities of pistachios for DH and almonds for me.   DH of course went to the liquor store and stocked up.   Today we stopped in to the gourmet market in our hood to pick up some lunch.   Everything was fully stocked.   It seemed weird that we could buy luxurious looking food like this luscious looking strawberry and blackberry salad when we may be in path of impending disaster.

DH had a full tank of gas, but I have been burning gas running to our various properties and home depot..   I wasn't too worried about it as we do not plan to evacuate.   Evacuation is not recommended for the west side of the state except at the southern tip.  Most stations are out of gas and if they do have gas their are 10 cars waiting for their turn at the pump.   Then I "got it" why it is important to have a full tank of gas.  We are likely not to have electricity next week, so even if the stations have gas, the pumps won't work.   No electricity  means we probably won't have air conditioning.   yikes.   And those recommendations to fill the bathtub with water... that is to be able to flush.  Of course, we will be able to dip water from our pool for flushing..

This morning we went out about 6:30 am in hopes of finding a station that had gotten a delivery overnight.   One that is a few blocks from our house had a tanker sitting there and cars at every pump.   Very good sign.   So we started the line to wait our turn.  The pumps weren't working yet, so everyone was just chatting.    Finally when the pumps started to work, they worked at about 10% of normal speed.   It could take a person 15 minutes to fill up.   And of course, premium grade gas flowed at normal rate.   I have to say that I felt rich that we could opt for the premium just to get it quick and get out.   There are a lot of low income people in FL that could not afford the extra dollar per gallon.

Where we are, it is currently bright and sunny.   Everyone is working at trimming back foliage, hanging hurricane shutters, and taking in lawn furniture.

I appreciate everyone's well wishes.   I know you are all behind everyone in FL.  No need to clog the thread with expressions of concern.   I will let you know on Monday how we faired.


----------



## Mininana

Cordeliere said:


> Here is a human interest story from Florida.   The advice for hurricane prep is fill your car with gas, buy bottled water, buy food that you can eat without cooking, and make sure you have batteries and flashlights.
> 
> The hurricane will hit here on Sunday.   By Tuesday, gas stations were out of gas, all the water was gone from the grocery store, and all the plywood and duck tape was gone from hardware stores.   After watching Houston pictures, everyone was panicked.
> 
> I figure that DH and I don't drink water anyway so I stocked up on diet coke, juices, and Snapple.   Bought mass quantities of pistachios for DH and almonds for me.   DH of course went to the liquor store and stocked up.   Today we stopped in to the gourmet market in our hood to pick up some lunch.   Everything was fully stocked.   It seemed weird that we could buy luxurious looking food like this luscious looking strawberry and blackberry salad when we may be in path of impending disaster.
> 
> DH had a full tank of gas, but I have been burning gas running to our various properties and home depot..   I wasn't too worried about it as we do not plan to evacuate.   Evacuation is not recommended for the west side of the state except at the southern tip.  Most stations are out of gas and if they do have gas their are 10 cars waiting for their turn at the pump.   Then I "got it" why it is important to have a full tank of gas.  We are likely not to have electricity next week, so even if the stations have gas, the pumps won't work.   No electricity  means we probably won't have air conditioning.   yikes.   And those recommendations to fill the bathtub with water... that is to be able to flush.  Of course, we will be able to dip water from our pool for flushing..
> 
> This morning we went out about 6:30 am in hopes of finding a station that had gotten a delivery overnight.   One that is a few blocks from our house had a tanker sitting there and cars at every pump.   Very good sign.   So we started the line to wait our turn.  The pumps weren't working yet, so everyone was just chatting.    Finally when the pumps started to work, they worked at about 10% of normal speed.   It could take a person 15 minutes to fill up.   And of course, premium grade gas flowed at normal rate.   I have to say that I felt rich that we could opt for the premium just to get it quick and get out.   There are a lot of low income people in FL that could not afford the extra dollar per gallon.
> 
> Where we are, it is currently bright and sunny.   Everyone is working at trimming back foliage, hanging hurricane shutters, and taking in lawn furniture.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's well wishes.   I know you are all behind everyone in FL.  No need to clog the thread with expressions of concern.   I will let you know on Monday how we faired.




stay safe!! You are one of the first people that came to my mind today.. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## bunnycat

Cordeliere said:


> Here is a human interest story from Florida.   The advice for hurricane prep is fill your car with gas, buy bottled water, buy food that you can eat without cooking, and make sure you have batteries and flashlights.
> 
> The hurricane will hit here on Sunday.   By Tuesday, gas stations were out of gas, all the water was gone from the grocery store, and all the plywood and duck tape was gone from hardware stores.   After watching Houston pictures, everyone was panicked.
> 
> I figure that DH and I don't drink water anyway so I stocked up on diet coke, juices, and Snapple.   Bought mass quantities of pistachios for DH and almonds for me.   DH of course went to the liquor store and stocked up.   Today we stopped in to the gourmet market in our hood to pick up some lunch.   Everything was fully stocked.   It seemed weird that we could buy luxurious looking food like this luscious looking strawberry and blackberry salad when we may be in path of impending disaster.
> 
> DH had a full tank of gas, but I have been burning gas running to our various properties and home depot..   I wasn't too worried about it as we do not plan to evacuate.   Evacuation is not recommended for the west side of the state except at the southern tip.  Most stations are out of gas and if they do have gas their are 10 cars waiting for their turn at the pump.   Then I "got it" why it is important to have a full tank of gas.  We are likely not to have electricity next week, so even if the stations have gas, the pumps won't work.   No electricity  means we probably won't have air conditioning.   yikes.   And those recommendations to fill the bathtub with water... that is to be able to flush.  Of course, we will be able to dip water from our pool for flushing..
> 
> This morning we went out about 6:30 am in hopes of finding a station that had gotten a delivery overnight.   One that is a few blocks from our house had a tanker sitting there and cars at every pump.   Very good sign.   So we started the line to wait our turn.  The pumps weren't working yet, so everyone was just chatting.    Finally when the pumps started to work, they worked at about 10% of normal speed.   It could take a person 15 minutes to fill up.   And of course, premium grade gas flowed at normal rate.   I have to say that I felt rich that we could opt for the premium just to get it quick and get out.   There are a lot of low income people in FL that could not afford the extra dollar per gallon.
> 
> Where we are, it is currently bright and sunny.   Everyone is working at trimming back foliage, hanging hurricane shutters, and taking in lawn furniture.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's well wishes.   I know you are all behind everyone in FL.  No need to clog the thread with expressions of concern.   I will let you know on Monday how we faired.



Stay safe Cordi!

Yes- to all you said! Especially if y'all are staying fill up everything you can with water so if services go out, you have back up.

You might check and see if you have something similar to what I used here last week when we had our own gas panic, and that is called Gas Buddy or something to that effect, just Google it. You enter your zip code and it will tell you who has gas in your zip code. I had to use it last week as there was almost no gas in town and I started entering zip codes nearby until I found a station with gas and ran to fill up. It updates regularly so I found it fairly reliable.


----------



## Mininana

papertiger said:


> Thinking and planing about my Autumn/Winter wardrobe (mostly shopped from my closet). I think I'm having a feeling away from anything that isn't neutral in colour or strongly shaped. I want blk, wht, grey, inks, natural stone and wood, clothes that say "do NOT mess".
> 
> Last year the idea was for 1950s bad girl (pencil skirts, belts, shirts with collar up, fine kits etc) this Summer I was supposed to be channelling the absolutely divine French actress Anouk Aimée circa late-'60s as in _Justine_ etc and this winter I'm tempted to go late-'80s conceptual (Issey, Comme dG etc) plain tees, *BLACK* JPG eyewear and 'men's' shoes. Obviously, everything is approximate and I have 'days off'.
> 
> How do you compile a working seasonal wardrobe? Do other people look through magazines, check shows, visit favourite stores/SAs/Personal shoppers? Anybody else think about an ideal look/image/inspiration for forthcoming season/s - or is it just me???


I don't think I have ever planned my outfits with this level of sophistication... and I work in fashion!! lol!!!


Love the way you think, it's the same exact way I need to be wired before I start a new clothing collection for the season. 
----------------------------------------------



I'm the one that posted the pic in the snow with my kid... my apologies for not saying where it's from, but I'm happy to clarify by PM! I get really paranoid about revealing my identity but I'm no superhero or celebrity I promise lol!!!


----------



## bunnycat

I meant to post this earlier for those interested in having some more background info on diamonds to file away for reference. JannPaul (a Singapore jeweler I think) has a series of very easy to listen to videos on basic diamond education. You can also learn a lot from Jonathan at Good Old Gold but his videos are longer, and a lot more intense and involved. So unless you want to delve deeper, but DO want a basic understanding of how diamonds work so you can make good decisions I recommend browsing JannPauls educational videos. Here are a couple of favorites. The only thing you need understanding of is the Idealscope imagery (analyzes light reflecting back to you. Pink is good. White is leakage and not so good.)


----------



## Mininana

Also, Happy friday everyone! Any interesting plans for the weekend? My weekends are usually relaxed. I have such a fast pace at work that I like to stay indoors as much as possible on weekends. Probably going on a lunch date with the man and stay home for the rest. 

I'm also looking forward to my upcoming trip to Paris and Amsterdam with a friend. I'm leaving my almost 3 year old child and man behind, it's going to be interesting. Already left them alone for work trips a few times, but always for work, never for fun  


I'm also suuuuper excited about the new H system at FSH!!! I'm probably going to ask for a K28/B30. That's it. I have a wishlist as well, but I don't want any other bags. Oh, maybe an evelyne tpm if the color is perfect!! I've been offered so many and turned so many down. 

Also pondering if I should get a third love bracelet.. And which one to get if I do decide to get one! woot.


----------



## prepster

bunnycat said:


> Oh- I can hardly wait to see!!! Please do post when you clean it!
> ANd +1 to the ignore button. I don't like to use a function like that, and I mostly use it on FB, but occasionally, I do say enough is enough and ignore (which on FB is unfollowing, though you still may remain "friends").
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! YAAASSS!!!! Perfect! I have ordered a pink furry pair (just cheap and fun) and will wear them with jeans and a dressy button down so that there is NO mistake I meant to wear furry slippers....
> 
> 
> 
> I do solemnly promise you prepster, if you wear a ideal or super ideal cut diamond, you will have no need of fancy jewelry store lighting to make your diamond shine properly. The sun will follow you everywhere and do the job just fine.
> 
> When mr Bcat and I were getting engaged, I wasn't even interested in a diamond and was looking at colored stones (and man, is that a Pandora's Box of mess to get involved with- so intimidating!). Up to then, all my experience with diamonds was poorly cut mall store stones. Then we discovered PS and well, the rest is history. Parameters and angles for diamonds, I can learn those easily! Saturation, secondary colors, windows and extinction zones...explodes my brain....  And I'm an artist by trade, so I don't understand how this can be, but so it is!



My engagement ring was a horse.  Lol!  He is shiny though if he hasn't just rolled in the mud.  Your rings are just stunningly staggeringly beautiful.  You are a wealth of information about diamonds and jewelry in general.  I am fascinated by everything you're saying, and can see how it all comes together.  I always wondered why I like some stones better than others.


----------



## Mininana

bunnycat said:


> I meant to post this earlier for those interested in having some more background info on diamonds to file away for reference. JannPaul (a Singapore jeweler I think) has a series of very easy to listen to videos on basic diamond education. You can also learn a lot from Jonathan at Good Old Gold but his videos are longer, and a lot more intense and involved. So unless you want to delve deeper, but DO want a basic understanding of how diamonds work so you can make good decisions I recommend browsing JannPauls educational videos. Here are a couple of favorites. The only thing you need understanding of is the Idealscope imagery (analyzes light reflecting back to you. Pink is good. White is leakage and not so good.)



Thank you for taking the time to post!!!


----------



## bunnycat

prepster said:


> My engagement ring was a horse.  Lol!  He is shiny though if he hasn't just rolled in the mud.  Your rings are just stunningly staggeringly beautiful.  You are a wealth of information about diamonds and jewelry in general.  I am fascinated by everything you're saying, and can see how it all comes together.  I always wondered why I like some stones better than others.  Or why I sometimes like a stone better that has a lower "letter."



There can be a lot of reasons. When a diamond has more body color, it tends to pick up more ambient color from its surroundings, and some people like that (I do). A diamond's main job is to reflect light back to you, and when they have a little more body color to them, they tend to reflect the colors around them (especially reflecting pastels) more than stones on higher up on the scale. Some people prefer one and some people the other. Color isn't a flaw, it's just a matter of personal preference. ANtqiue cuts are REALLY good at this and some of the prettiest stones are down past K/L/M on the color range!


----------



## Swanky

Sheikha Latifa said:


> error



Please report the PM for me to review, thanks!


----------



## papertiger

Mininana said:


> Also, Happy friday everyone! Any interesting plans for the weekend? My weekends are usually relaxed. I have such a fast pace at work that I like to stay indoors as much as possible on weekends. Probably going on a lunch date with the man and stay home for the rest.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to my upcoming trip to Paris and Amsterdam with a friend. I'm leaving my almost 3 year old child and man behind, it's going to be interesting. Already left them alone for work trips a few times, but always for work, never for fun
> 
> 
> I'm also suuuuper excited about the new H system at FSH!!! I'm probably going to ask for a K28/B30. That's it. I have a wishlist as well, but I don't want any other bags. Oh, maybe an evelyne tpm if the color is perfect!! I've been offered so many and turned so many down.
> 
> Also pondering if I should get a third love bracelet.. And which one to get if I do decide to get one! woot.



Your weekend sounds perfect. 

Apart from some family obligations, I will be preparing a plot (new) ground for next years veg crops. That makes me sound like I know what I'm doing. I know nothing. 

I know nothing about lOve bracelets except they cost a lot, look nice and can't ever take them off. Which ones do you have already?


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Gorsuch is trouble.  I'm crazy about the lacy blouses and the Tyrollean velvet jackets.  I have wanted the 10th Mountain pullover for years but (no judgement here) I just can't do fur anymore.  I love the housewares too.  Makes me want a ski lodge.  Lol!  DH says, "Really?  Do you love to ski that much?"  *Me, "No but I want to build it, decorate it and then sit by the fire and sip brandy with friends." *


----------



## Genie27

Ok, I need some help...do these boots on the top row make me look stumpy/short? They are Jimmy Choo motos in an Anthracite, with a sturdy sole - *but I'm not sure* I think they make me look stumpy. Compared to my other beater flat boots on the bottom that are good for most winter except extreme snowstorm. I would wear these for 'extreme' winter days where they have not cleared the snow yet

(Hmmm....maybe that buckle/strap at the toes is not such a good idea)

And here they are compared to my other closed walking shoes for fall - the black MJs and the new YSL Babies with ankle strap....

TBH, I'm not feeling them, but I've worn out my other good rubber soles winter boots and have not found a decent replacement.

I would mostly wear these with sknny jeans/pants or leggings or sportier skirts


----------



## Mininana

Genie27 said:


> Ok, I need some help...do these boots on the top row make me look stumpy/short? They are Jimmy Choo motos in an Anthracite, with a sturdy sole - *but I'm not sure* I think they make me look stumpy. Compared to my other beater flat boots on the bottom that are good for most winter except extreme snowstorm. I would wear these for 'extreme' winter days where they have not cleared the snow yet
> 
> (Hmmm....maybe that buckle/strap at the toes is not such a good idea)
> 
> And here they are compared to my other closed shoes for fall - the black MJs and the new YSL Babies with ankle strap....
> 
> TBH, I'm not feeling them, but I've worn out my other good rubber soles winter boots and have not found a decent replacement.





I love those JC boots!!! Definitely loving them for pants!! Black denim would be perfect


----------



## Mininana

papertiger said:


> Your weekend sounds perfect.
> 
> Apart from some family obligations, I will be preparing a plot (new) ground for next years veg crops. That makes me sound like I know what I'm doing. I know nothing.
> 
> I know nothing about lOve bracelets except they cost a lot, look nice and can't ever take them off. Which ones do you have already?




I have RG with 4 diamonds and white gold

I would love a YG with 4 diamonds but I can't justify the extra diamond price this time around. But also not sure YG with no diamonds would look a bit asymmetrical

Ugh can't upload pic but I know I posted on the Cartier love thread! Will provide link in a bit

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...scussion-thread.867278/page-452#post-31497081


----------



## bunnycat

Genie27 said:


> Ok, I need some help...do these boots on the top row make me look stumpy/short? They are Jimmy Choo motos in an Anthracite, with a sturdy sole - *but I'm not sure* I think they make me look stumpy. Compared to my other beater flat boots on the bottom that are good for most winter except extreme snowstorm. I would wear these for 'extreme' winter days where they have not cleared the snow yet
> 
> (Hmmm....maybe that buckle/strap at the toes is not such a good idea)
> 
> And here they are compared to my other closed walking shoes for fall - the black MJs and the new YSL Babies with ankle strap....
> 
> TBH, I'm not feeling them, but I've worn out my other good rubber soles winter boots and have not found a decent replacement.
> 
> I would mostly wear these with sknny jeans/pants or leggings or sportier skirts



Definitely a keeper for pants and jeans! For slacks and skirts I like pointier toes, kitten heels or toe-less ankle booties.


----------



## papertiger

Mininana said:


> I have RG with 4 diamonds and white gold
> 
> I would love a YG with 4 diamonds but I can't justify the extra diamond price this time around. But also not sure YG with no diamonds would look a bit asymmetrical
> 
> Ugh can't upload pic but I know I posted on the Cartier love thread! Will provide link in a bit



Don't worry about the pic, most know what they look like. What about the wg in the middle? Slap me I'm being stupid! 

I have 3 middle-size Gucci bamboo bangles, yg, rg and instead of buying the wg I bought silver so I can wear one casually with silver stuff too. They were always pictured together and looked like a set but actually if worn all day they would scratch each other to shreds. I know this doesn't happen to the Love because they've smooth edges but you would't have to wear them all at once IYKWIM. YG would just give you another option.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Ok, I need some help...do these boots on the top row make me look stumpy/short? They are Jimmy Choo motos in an Anthracite, with a sturdy sole - *but I'm not sure* I think they make me look stumpy. Compared to my other beater flat boots on the bottom that are good for most winter except extreme snowstorm. I would wear these for 'extreme' winter days where they have not cleared the snow yet
> 
> (Hmmm....maybe that buckle/strap at the toes is not such a good idea)
> 
> And here they are compared to my other closed walking shoes for fall - the black MJs and the new YSL Babies with ankle strap....
> 
> TBH, I'm not feeling them, but I've worn out my other good rubber soles winter boots and have not found a decent replacement.
> 
> I would mostly wear these with sknny jeans/pants or leggings or sportier skirts



Not stumpy but would prob look better with jeans


----------



## MSO13

Sheikha Latifa said:


> ME TOO!  I did not expect this from myself! And yes, i laughed too.
> Ended up buying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pairs. And we both know how we need them in climates like ours
> But they feel so soft on my freaky feet!
> And because they were so expensive, I even manage to convince myself that they are not completely casual



I have the rose beige ones, I love furry shoes and have the fur Gucci Princetowns too


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I'm sorry I started this ladies. Pure emotions. It's a weird PM that I received. This is such a friendly thread which I really enjoyed that I was shocked. I never even mentioned anything about my religion.
> Btw, I am Orthodox Christian, but for you "Christian American who has nothing in common with Muslims" je suis Muslim, you have nothing in common with me so don't bother to write to me again.



I think there are some trolls on this website who say things just to be rude perhaps even without having an opinion one way or the other, but just enjoy creating chaos and unhappiness. Sorry you had to deal with that! I don't understand this form of "entertainment". Must better to be entertained by fashion, so I'm glad we all have interest, passion and knowledge to share about this


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Thinking and planing about my Autumn/Winter wardrobe (mostly shopped from my closet). I think I'm having a feeling away from anything that isn't neutral in colour or strongly shaped. I want blk, wht, grey, inks, natural stone and wood, clothes that say "do NOT mess".
> 
> Last year the idea was for 1950s bad girl (pencil skirts, belts, shirts with collar up, fine kits etc) this Summer I was supposed to be channelling the absolutely divine French actress Anouk Aimée circa late-'60s as in _Justine_ etc and this winter I'm tempted to go late-'80s conceptual (Issey, Comme dG etc) plain tees, *BLACK* JPG eyewear and 'men's' shoes. Obviously, everything is approximate and I have 'days off'.
> 
> How do you compile a working seasonal wardrobe? Do other people look through magazines, check shows, visit favourite stores/SAs/Personal shoppers? Anybody else think about an ideal look/image/inspiration for forthcoming season/s - or is it just me???



I really enjoy this idea. You are so creative, it doesn't surprise me that you conceptualize a theme for a season and combine pieces from different lines to create this look. It is such a fun way to stay interested in one's own wardrobe and to keep having fun with fashion and stay inspired year after year. This is just what the designers do. I have to admit that, like most people, I tend to do the opposite of your approach: I stick to my own style (which luckily has some breadth) and combine new pieces from seasonal campaigns into my signature style, so that every outfit looks "like me" with some small variation that is a nod to a current trend (if that trend speaks to me). 
However, I also really enjoy playing dress up, and trying on clothes (and less so actually wearing the clothes  with fun and adventure in mind, with the same spirit as I had trying on my mom's lacy slips when I was a child and trying to make them first into princess gowns and later into boho looks under other layers. 
I think your approach really captures that joy, fun and creativity.


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> Ha! I want these already!
> 
> https://www.gorsuch.com/product/gla...s&refType=&from=fn&ecList=7&ecCategory=102593
> 
> Ski stuff works well where I am too





prepster said:


> Gorsuch is trouble.  I'm crazy about the lacy blouses and the Tyrollean velvet jackets.  I have wanted the 10th Mountain pullover for years but (no judgement here) I just can't do fur anymore.  I love the housewares too.  Makes me want a ski lodge.  Lol!  DH says, "Really?  Do you love to ski that much?"  Me, "No but I want to build it, decorate it and then sit by the fire and sip brandy with friends."



We only go skiing once a year but it's a big trip - and now that the boys are good skiers we go to nice places where I really can dress like this. I loooooove it.

Sending good wishes to our Florida friends....most of my (well, technically DH's) family has left, but my dad in Ft. Lauderdale is staying put.

Also loving the diamond chat!!! Thanks for all of the info!


----------



## nicole0612

When writing that, I remembered one of my first fashion icons (ladies, warning, this will NOT speak to your refined style). When I was 15 and just developing my personal style Reality TV was new, and there was a show on MTV called the Real World with various locations, and I fell in love with the style of a young woman named Jacinda who would wear beaded floor length skirts with silk cardigans and combat boots, or slips layered under shorter dresses and this just spoke to me! 
I looked her up online and here is a photo of an outfit. She is the one in the long, beaded skirt.
http://forums.thefashionspot.com/f50/jacinda-barrett-37893-3.html
I just read the comments and someone described her style as "bohemian princess" [emoji7]
Now in my mid thirties, I can't really wear such extremes, but I still see this style in my fashion choices. I live in Isabel Marant long beaded skirts and dresses, and wear boots with softer layered looks, or Chanel with cut-out or studded tops. This still feels like me and not like I am clinging to a younger style, since my looks have evolved over time. I'm really curious to see how this will continue to change over the next 2 decades. There are plenty of ladies in their 70's still looking great with elements of an edgy style, but somehow I don't know if I will be one of them. I can't see myself ever turning more preppy or very conventional, but I can see myself wearing simple, well made basics with solid colors and clean lines.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Drapey wide leg have my eye ATM, silk PJs included. You can either go for oversized jumpers (that still accentuate the body) or fitted tees/jackets (very Chanel in her prime).
> 
> I also like pinafore-culotte jumpsuits, they're in fashion so easy to find on the high street or equivalent online and prob not worth spending a fortune on if just trying out the style but they look great with wedges and will transition into Winter with all sorts of long boots.



This!
I hate pants but am interested in some drapey wide leg flowey pants if you have any brand or link recommendations.
I would live in long skirts (and do) but the only problem is falling over them when walking up stairs if I don't have an extra hand free, like when I'm carrying the babe. So pants have a practical appeal!


----------



## nicole0612

momasaurus said:


> Look what just arrived! Saw the post yesterday and ordered these Jeffrey Campbells in blue velvet LOL they match my yoga leggings. Thank you tPF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818767



Really pretty and fun, congrats!


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> Oh my gosh, I love that you have a theme or vision.  I have to think more about this.
> 
> I am an opportunistic shopper, but similar I suppose, in that I get an idea about a look I'm in the mood for--like pencil skirts with pearls and twin sets, or jeans with an artsy white tunic and velvet combat boots, or a Custer-esque fringed jacket paired with a sleek black turtleneck dress.  I like to mix classic elements that have stood the test of time, but put them together in unexpected ways.
> 
> Re your late 80's idea.  One of my fave looks one year was polished black menswear-style wingtips with high-quality black leggings, a fisherman sweater over a white shirt with popped collar, and black menswear eyeglasses.  Then I wore my hair in a messy French twist and no makeup other than red lipstick.  Got a lot of compliments on that one.  I think people couldn't even figure out why.  Lolol!



So I have a question about this. What is the official name of the shoe that has little perforations around the seams, like ghilles shoes  ?
Are they called brogues...wingtips...? This shoe is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] but I never know how to search for them.
I had a pair years and years ago that were John Fluevog or something similar, but too clunky for my current style. DH would faint if he saw them. Actually, he would just laugh at me for days!


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Here is a human interest story from Florida.   The advice for hurricane prep is fill your car with gas, buy bottled water, buy food that you can eat without cooking, and make sure you have batteries and flashlights.
> 
> The hurricane will hit here on Sunday.   By Tuesday, gas stations were out of gas, all the water was gone from the grocery store, and all the plywood and duck tape was gone from hardware stores.   After watching Houston pictures, everyone was panicked.
> 
> I figure that DH and I don't drink water anyway so I stocked up on diet coke, juices, and Snapple.   Bought mass quantities of pistachios for DH and almonds for me.   DH of course went to the liquor store and stocked up.   Today we stopped in to the gourmet market in our hood to pick up some lunch.   Everything was fully stocked.   It seemed weird that we could buy luxurious looking food like this luscious looking strawberry and blackberry salad when we may be in path of impending disaster.
> 
> DH had a full tank of gas, but I have been burning gas running to our various properties and home depot..   I wasn't too worried about it as we do not plan to evacuate.   Evacuation is not recommended for the west side of the state except at the southern tip.  Most stations are out of gas and if they do have gas their are 10 cars waiting for their turn at the pump.   Then I "got it" why it is important to have a full tank of gas.  We are likely not to have electricity next week, so even if the stations have gas, the pumps won't work.   No electricity  means we probably won't have air conditioning.   yikes.   And those recommendations to fill the bathtub with water... that is to be able to flush.  Of course, we will be able to dip water from our pool for flushing..
> 
> This morning we went out about 6:30 am in hopes of finding a station that had gotten a delivery overnight.   One that is a few blocks from our house had a tanker sitting there and cars at every pump.   Very good sign.   So we started the line to wait our turn.  The pumps weren't working yet, so everyone was just chatting.    Finally when the pumps started to work, they worked at about 10% of normal speed.   It could take a person 15 minutes to fill up.   And of course, premium grade gas flowed at normal rate.   I have to say that I felt rich that we could opt for the premium just to get it quick and get out.   There are a lot of low income people in FL that could not afford the extra dollar per gallon.
> 
> Where we are, it is currently bright and sunny.   Everyone is working at trimming back foliage, hanging hurricane shutters, and taking in lawn furniture.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's well wishes.   I know you are all behind everyone in FL.  No need to clog the thread with expressions of concern.   I will let you know on Monday how we faired.



This is very good practical advice. Thanks for sharing your experience. Especially good to know that when necessities appear to be sold out, they can still be obtained at a premium.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Ok, I need some help...do these boots on the top row make me look stumpy/short? They are Jimmy Choo motos in an Anthracite, with a sturdy sole - *but I'm not sure* I think they make me look stumpy. Compared to my other beater flat boots on the bottom that are good for most winter except extreme snowstorm. I would wear these for 'extreme' winter days where they have not cleared the snow yet
> 
> (Hmmm....maybe that buckle/strap at the toes is not such a good idea)
> 
> And here they are compared to my other closed walking shoes for fall - the black MJs and the new YSL Babies with ankle strap....
> 
> TBH, I'm not feeling them, but I've worn out my other good rubber soles winter boots and have not found a decent replacement.
> 
> I would mostly wear these with sknny jeans/pants or leggings or sportier skirts



I like the boots, but I don't think you can wear them with the dress. For the dress I would choose boots that end right at the ankle.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> I like the boots, but I don't think you can wear them with the dress. For the dress I would choose boots that end right at the ankle.


I think that's where I'm having a disconnect. I'm mentally trying to replace a pair of knee highs that I wear with skirts/dresses/shorts. 

I'm also trying to get ankle boots that work with skirts. Which is seemingly impossible without the 'standing in a puddle' effect. Most of those have turned out too wide at the ankle for me. 

It seems I only just begin to make my summer outfits work together and then I have to start all over again with fall/winter combos. I have been using the cloth app to take pics, so that it may be easier to pull outfits together when the weather changes.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

nicole0612 said:


> I looked her up online and here is a photo of an outfit. She is the one in the long, beaded skirt.
> http://forums.thefashionspot.com/f50/jacinda-barrett-37893-3.html
> I just read the comments and someone described her style as "bohemian princess"



Interesting ad opened at this link.


When a naked person in the background shows you a bunch of short hair, what are you thinking about? 
I'm thinking that I missed my laser Brazilian appointment. 
It turned out that they offer hair loss solutions. Seriously, why naked?!
And where are they taking the transplant hair from?


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Interesting ad opened at this link.
> View attachment 3819018
> 
> When a naked person in the background shows you a bunch of short hair, what are you thinking about?
> I'm thinking that I missed my laser Brazilian appointment.
> It turned out that they offer hair loss solutions. Seriously, why naked?!
> And where are they taking the transplant hair from?


It's not a hair removal ad? OMG, that is hilariously bad imagery for a hair replacement business.


----------



## Genie27

I'm also thinking my cleaning lady needs a sharply worded note.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> I'm also thinking my cleaning lady needs a sharply worded note.



God, does she leave her pubic hair after her?!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Interesting ad opened at this link.
> View attachment 3819018
> 
> When a naked person in the background shows you a bunch of short hair, what are you thinking about?
> I'm thinking that I missed my laser Brazilian appointment.
> It turned out that they offer hair loss solutions. Seriously, why naked?!
> And where are they taking the transplant hair from?



omg - I laughed!!


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I really enjoy this idea. You are so creative, it doesn't surprise me that you conceptualize a theme for a season and combine pieces from different lines to create this look. It is such a fun way to stay interested in one's own wardrobe and to keep having fun with fashion and stay inspired year after year. This is just what the designers do. I have to admit that, like most people, I tend to do the opposite of your approach: I stick to my own style (which luckily has some breadth) and combine new pieces from seasonal campaigns into my signature style, so that every outfit looks "like me" with some small variation that is a nod to a current trend (if that trend speaks to me).
> However, I also really enjoy playing dress up, and trying on clothes (and less so actually wearing the clothes  with fun and adventure in mind, with the same spirit as I had trying on my mom's lacy slips when I was a child and trying to make them first into princess gowns and later into boho looks under other layers.
> I think your approach really captures that joy, fun and creativity.



I think your way sounds just as fun! (But thank you  )


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> God, does she leave her pubic hair after her?!


No!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Interesting ad opened at this link.
> View attachment 3819018
> 
> When a naked person in the background shows you a bunch of short hair, what are you thinking about?
> I'm thinking that I missed my laser Brazilian appointment.
> It turned out that they offer hair loss solutions. Seriously, why naked?!
> And where are they taking the transplant hair from?



Oh no!!! This is so funny, sorry about that!!
You are daring, I will do laser treatments and Brazilian, but not yet tried a combo


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> This!
> I hate pants but am interested in some drapey wide leg flowey pants if you have any brand or link recommendations.
> I would live in long skirts (and do) but the only problem is falling over them when walking up stairs if I don't have an extra hand free, like when I'm carrying the babe. So pants have a practical appeal!



Well be careful you can also trip in trousers if they're too long. Lift those feet high  . Obviously the ones I have are from years ago but they are supposed to be 'in' again this season o there should be many options. 

Joseph always do great trousers. This season some of them are a bit 'static' but the velvet Fergus look good http://www.joseph-fashion.com/en-gb/velvet-stretch-fergus-trousers-jp000109_370.html? dwvar_jp000109__370_color=NAVY&cgid=trousers#1 Have a look through and see if there's any others that catch your eye http://www.joseph-fashion.com/en-gb/womens/trousers/

The new store Arket work do some nice ones although I haven't even tried anything yet and they're inexpensive https://www.arket.com/en_gbp/productpage.0486505001.html

These look OK too but polyester  
https://www.arket.com/en_gbp/productpage.0542693001.html

Not so keen on their skirts *spit*, I'm always looking for skirts. 

Going the other way McQueen tailoring is always fabulous and they make forever pieces http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/gb/...sers_cod42591623go.html#dept=w_trousers_jeans

From Stella Mccartney, I like these, they are exactly what I meant but they look a bit Spring/Summer : https://www.stellamccartney.com/gb/...er_cod13032247jq.html#dept=main_ready_to_wear

People ted to think of Max Mara for coats but the do great other basics too. Shimmy your eyes through these https://gb.maxmara.com/trousers/c-207

One more pair. I like these from DvF (much better than the new white full price pair). Take no notice of the word 'evening'. Alas, only small sizes left but I'm sure the States has more available in-store  http://uk.dvf.com/wide-leg-evening-...ar_10067DVF_color=BLBLK&bcid=clothing-bottoms

I used to be able to recommend Gucci but they are away with the fairies ATM and nothing will change there until growth slows (up 12% this year) so unless you like overpaying for copies of vintage one of the minions bought in a bar boot fair don't worry. Sonia Rykiel used to also  be reliable for funky, well-cut basics too but everything's hideous since other designers took over the family firm (expect closures). 

Also look through good all N-A-P, Farfetch, Matches etc just in case.


----------



## pigleto972001

Genie27 said:


> No!!!



[emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Oh my goodness ladies. I just made it home from work exhausted. The chihuahua is sleeping on my lap. I had brief moments during the day when I could read your posts and I thought "I should comment on that" but then I got busy. I just caught up and now I'll try to respond but I'm sorry if I forget anything.

Cordie please stay safe.

Momasuraus love your booties.

Bunnycat, I'm still tucking away all of your advice.

Papertiger you seem the perfect combination of creative and organized. I'm speechless. I do not have themes except "I hope this doesn't look stupid or worse make me look fat."

Genie I dint love the boots with a skirt. With pants they would be ok. This is why I started planning for fall in May. [emoji23]

BBC gorusch is obscenely overpriced and I find their catalog hilarious. Could the look an more like rich people whose ancestors came over on the mayflower?


----------



## pigleto972001

Shoot I just got that catalog and I tossed it ! It'd be interesting to see. 

Genie I love the boots but yes agree more with pants.


----------



## EmileH

Continued:

Prepster, I don't necessarily pounce. I stalk my prey. Remember the white silk blouse worn with leggings you posted? It arrived today. Retail $450. After three different promotions: $230. It looks great with my leather leggings and suede boots and bonus I can throw my Chanel coat over it. Thanks for the inspiration.

Cafecreme, this is an excellent question regarding pants. I tend to reach for jeans too often. I find it difficult to find pants that flatter. I do well with straight leg ankle length pants. I wear them for work but also for off duty. I also have leather and suede pants that I like to mix with my Chanel tweeds. I don't reach for them often enough. It would be nice to find some very casual pants to wear as a jeans alternative. I have had some luck with j crew for pants many years ago. I also should wear my skirts and dresses more often for casual wear. I'm usually more comfortable and look better in skirts or dresses so I'm not sure why I don't reach for them more often. I go too often for jeans. Finally, I really concentrated on my boot situation lately so I have boots that work with pants and skirts. In the back of my mind while working in this issue was my goal of not reaching for the jeans so often.


----------



## EmileH

Nicole, I'm fascinated by your cool style. 

Finally, sheikha we love you and we are so happy you joined our group.

And I'm sorry everyone for any typos I just made. I'm going to sleep early with the puppy.


----------



## scarf1

*PBP wrote: do not have themes except "I hope this doesn't look stupid or worse make me look fat."

Haha*! Sounds like me! 
Actually living in Northern Calif, the seasons sort of just blend together. I do not really have different clothes for the different seasons.

Ugh, was expecting scarf mail today, but sadly, NO.


----------



## arabesques

nicole0612 said:


> This!
> I hate pants but am interested in some drapey wide leg flowey pants if you have any brand or link recommendations.
> I would live in long skirts (and do) but the only problem is falling over them when walking up stairs if I don't have an extra hand free, like when I'm carrying the babe. So pants have a practical appeal!



I dislike pants as well, mainly because I can never find normal trousers that fit.  My go-to is Issey Miyake Pleats Please.  You might find those fun.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Well be careful you can also trip in trousers if they're too long. Lift those feet high  . Obviously the ones I have are from years ago but they are supposed to be 'in' again this season o there should be many options.
> 
> Joseph always do great trousers. This season some of them are a bit 'static' but the velvet Fergus look good http://www.joseph-fashion.com/en-gb/velvet-stretch-fergus-trousers-jp000109_370.html? dwvar_jp000109__370_color=NAVY&cgid=trousers#1 Have a look through and see if there's any others that catch your eye http://www.joseph-fashion.com/en-gb/womens/trousers/
> 
> The new store Arket work do some nice ones although I haven't even tried anything yet and they're inexpensive https://www.arket.com/en_gbp/productpage.0486505001.html
> 
> These look OK too but polyester
> https://www.arket.com/en_gbp/productpage.0542693001.html
> 
> Not so keen on their skirts *spit*, I'm always looking for skirts.
> 
> Going the other way McQueen tailoring is always fabulous and they make forever pieces http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/gb/...sers_cod42591623go.html#dept=w_trousers_jeans
> 
> From Stella Mccartney, I like these, they are exactly what I meant but they look a bit Spring/Summer : https://www.stellamccartney.com/gb/...er_cod13032247jq.html#dept=main_ready_to_wear
> 
> People ted to think of Max Mara for coats but the do great other basics too. Shimmy your eyes through these https://gb.maxmara.com/trousers/c-207
> 
> One more pair. I like these from DvF (much better than the new white full price pair). Take no notice of the word 'evening'. Alas, only small sizes left but I'm sure the States has more available in-store  http://uk.dvf.com/wide-leg-evening-...ar_10067DVF_color=BLBLK&bcid=clothing-bottoms
> 
> I used to be able to recommend Gucci but they are away with the fairies ATM and nothing will change there until growth slows (up 12% this year) so unless you like overpaying for copies of vintage one of the minions bought in a bar boot fair don't worry. Sonia Rykiel used to also  be reliable for funky, well-cut basics too but everything's hideous since other designers took over the family firm (expect closures).
> 
> Also look through good all N-A-P, Farfetch, Matches etc just in case.



Gucci being "away with the fairies" is the PERFECT way to describe Michele's takeover of the house [emoji23] I snickered when I read that.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Continued:
> 
> Prepster, I don't necessarily pounce. I stalk my prey. Remember the white silk blouse worn with leggings you posted? It arrived today. Retail $450. After three different promotions: $230. It looks great with my leather leggings and suede boots and bonus I can throw my Chanel coat over it. Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> Cafecreme, this is an excellent question regarding pants. I tend to reach for jeans too often. I find it difficult to find pants that flatter. I do well with straight leg ankle length pants. I wear them for work but also for off duty. I also have leather and suede pants that I like to mix with my Chanel tweeds. I don't reach for them often enough. It would be nice to find some very casual pants to wear as a jeans alternative. I have had some luck with j crew for pants many years ago. I also should wear my skirts and dresses more often for casual wear. I'm usually more comfortable and look better in skirts or dresses so I'm not sure why I don't reach for them more often. I go too often for jeans. Finally, I really concentrated on my boot situation lately so I have boots that work with pants and skirts. In the back of my mind while working in this issue was my goal of not reaching for the jeans so often.



I have a difficult time finding flattering trousers as well! It's supremely frustrating. The waist has to be just the right height or else I get what I call "drop crotch," as in my crotch looks like it's halfway down my thighs (which it is not!!). As a result I can't really do high waisted. I have one pair of leather and one pair of velvet pants, but it's not really enough to substitute for jeans. I've found the best-fitting skinny trousers to actually be from the Gap! But there we go again with the skinny pants look. I'm trying to remember what we all wore before skinny jeans were popular, but I can't remember!


----------



## Mininana

nicole0612 said:


> So I have a question about this. What is the official name of the shoe that has little perforations around the seams, like ghilles shoes  ?
> Are they called brogues...wingtips...? This shoe is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] but I never know how to search for them.
> I had a pair years and years ago that were John Fluevog or something similar, but too clunky for my current style. DH would faint if he saw them. Actually, he would just laugh at me for days!


brogues? I always have trouble finding them as well. They are sometimes under the name of oxford shoes


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I have a difficult time finding flattering trousers as well! It's supremely frustrating. *The waist has to be just the right height or else I get what I call "drop crotch," as in my crotch looks like it's halfway down my thighs (which it is not!!).* As a result I can't really do high waisted. I have one pair of leather and one pair of velvet pants, but it's not really enough to substitute for jeans. I've found the best-fitting skinny trousers to actually be from the Gap! But there we go again with the skinny pants look. I'm trying to remember what we all wore before skinny jeans were popular, but I can't remember!



Now I've started giggling!


----------



## papertiger

Mininana said:


> brogues? I always have trouble finding them as well. They are sometimes under the name of oxford shoes



or Derbys (according to Hermes) so long as the name refs a part of the UK fine


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> *PBP wrote: do not have themes except "I hope this doesn't look stupid or worse make me look fat."
> 
> Haha*! Sounds like me!
> Actually living in Northern Calif, the seasons sort of just blend together. I do not really have different clothes for the different seasons.
> 
> *Ugh, was expecting scarf mail today, but sadly, NO.*



Are we allowed to know which?


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme do you perhaps have a small waist? I used to have droopy butt but now I take my pants in so they fit at the waist and no more droopy butt issues.

I'm moving away from super skinny more toward slim straight legs. I bought one pair of wider legged pants but they are cropped. I can't wear things that are too drapey or wide legged. Oh, and before we wore skinny jeans we wore low waisted boot cut jeans with weird fading a la Desperate Housewives and we thought they looked good. Well the did in the housewives. 

Scarf1 sorry about your delayed package. That stinks. I have a package coming from my new Hermes SA but fedex seems to have delayed it until Monday. Of well. It's rtw not a scarf.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> So I have a question about this. What is the official name of the shoe that has little perforations around the seams, like ghilles shoes  ?
> Are they called brogues...wingtips...? This shoe is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] but I never know how to search for them.
> I had a pair years and years ago that were John Fluevog or something similar, but too clunky for my current style. DH would faint if he saw them. Actually, he would just laugh at me for days!



The Oxford/Derby/lace-up with the little round hole punches _are_ called Brogues. The problem is (like most things) they are labelled all kinds of incorrect things by people who are asked to work on websites when they'd rather be taking selfies. 

LOL, men hardly never get women's 'fashion-forward' footwear.


----------



## EmileH

The chihuahua and I are catching up on our stack of catalogs and magazines. A few interesting things from the Neiman Marcus and Saks catalogs

Please save me from myself. 50 is too old to wear these floral or fishnet stockings right?




With all the 70s themed clothes in the stores I have been daydreaming about my favorite article of clothing as a 7 year old: an embroidered leather jacket with little flowers. Low and behold: 




Finally I think I'm in serious love with these boots. Someone please tell me that I don't need more boots


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> So I have a question about this. What is the official name of the shoe that has little perforations around the seams, like ghilles shoes  ?
> Are they called brogues...wingtips...? This shoe is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] but I never know how to search for them.
> I had a pair years and years ago that were John Fluevog or something similar, but too clunky for my current style. DH would faint if he saw them. Actually, he would just laugh at me for days!



A Brogue is an oxford (ie., a lace up shoe) with perforations on the toe cap.  If it has a swoopy toe cap that looks like a W and serrations, that is a "Wingtip," otherwise known as a "Full Brogue."  There are also variations on this like a Semi-Brogue, and a Quarter-Brogue etc.  that probably only Prince Charles and his valet understand.  Oxfords can be plain, or have a toe cap and no perforations, or perforations but no toe-cap.  The only thing I know with a degree of certainty is that in men's shoe land, shoes with more "Broguing" are more casual than plain shoes.


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> I like the boots, but I don't think you can wear them with the dress. For the dress I would choose boots that end right at the ankle.



This is great, key advice for choosing ankle boots.  You are brilliant.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The chihuahua and I are catching up on our stack of catalogs and magazines. A few interesting things from the Neiman Marcus and Saks catalogs
> 
> Please save me from myself. 50 is too old to wear these floral or fishnet stockings right?
> 
> View attachment 3819157
> 
> 
> With all the 70s themed clothes in the stores I have been daydreaming about my favorite article of clothing as a 7 year old: an embroidered leather jacket with little flowers. Low and behold:
> 
> View attachment 3819158
> 
> 
> Finally I think I'm in serious love with these boots. Someone please tell me that I don't need more boots
> 
> View attachment 3819159



The boots are seriously sexy.  You should get those!  Wow.

Sure!  You can wear floral or fishnet, but for work everything else in the outfit has to be dead boring.  No staggeringly high heels or dangles or sparkles.  A slim pencil skirt with a straightforward jacket and a conservative silk blouse, or maybe a neutral twin set kind of thing, plain pumps, pearls or scarf.  But then add in fishnets or floral for zing! and it would be terrific.  Like a secret weapon.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The chihuahua and I are catching up on our stack of catalogs and magazines. A few interesting things from the Neiman Marcus and Saks catalogs
> 
> Please save me from myself. 50 is too old to wear these floral or fishnet stockings right?
> 
> View attachment 3819157
> 
> 
> With all the 70s themed clothes in the stores I have been daydreaming about my favorite article of clothing as a 7 year old: an embroidered leather jacket with little flowers. Low and behold:
> 
> View attachment 3819158
> 
> 
> Finally I think I'm in serious love with these boots. Someone please tell me that I don't need more boots
> 
> View attachment 3819159



Those are very special but they will be the focus of any outfit. Depends on what you wear the tights with. Patterned and coloured tights are always difficult whatever age IMO. I have a pair with a perforated city-scape I bought 3 years ago and haven't worn them once yet. I have a draw full of (expensive) fancy tights still in packets.

Is the jacket fully embroidered on the back too? 

 to the boots, I can see you in them


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> ...I have a draw full of (expensive) fancy tights still in packets...



Me too.


----------



## prepster

bunnycat said:


> There can be a lot of reasons. When a diamond has more body color, it tends to pick up more ambient color from its surroundings, and some people like that (I do). A diamond's main job is to reflect light back to you, and when they have a little more body color to them, they tend to reflect the colors around them (especially reflecting pastels) more than stones on higher up on the scale. Some people prefer one and some people the other. Color isn't a flaw, it's just a matter of personal preference. ANtqiue cuts are REALLY good at this and some of the prettiest stones are down past K/L/M on the color range!



Fascinating.  I hear such mixed opinions about antique cuts not being sparkly enough etc., but you see them everywhere now, especially Asscher.  What's that all about?


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I am busy with hurricane prep, so I am behind on reading, but in a quick scan, I detect miffed feelings.    In the first post, we asked that people avoid controversial topics.   We also asked that if people are offended, that they just stop reading until whatever offends them passes.   Our goal is to self regulate, so that moderator intervention is unnecessary.    Just a friendly reminder.



Oui oui captain!! 

When you say prep what do you mean? Do you have to get out of town?or just prep work in general like refill your inventory of water and food etc.? 

I hope this passes soon and that people are not affected as much. I remember what I had to go through for our trip to Florida due to the Hurricane Matthew.  That was nothing compared with this time tho. 

Stay in touch dear!


----------



## EmileH

DH: Those boots are to attract a man. You already have a man. You don't need them. So clearly Mr. pocketbook pup has a zone of sexy shoe comfort and these boots exceed his limit. Interesting. I might get them anyway. I'll save my money and skip the patterned tights.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme do you perhaps have a small waist? I used to have droopy butt but now I take my pants in so they fit at the waist and no more droopy butt issues.
> 
> I'm moving away from super skinny more toward slim straight legs. I bought one pair of wider legged pants but they are cropped. I can't wear things that are too drapey or wide legged. Oh, and before we wore skinny jeans we wore low waisted boot cut jeans with weird fading a la Desperate Housewives and we thought they looked good. Well the did in the housewives.
> 
> Scarf1 sorry about your delayed package. That stinks. I have a package coming from my new Hermes SA but fedex seems to have delayed it until Monday. Of well. It's rtw not a scarf.



I do have a very small waist actually. Is that what's causing the problem, do you think? And I still have some boot cuts/flares from that time (although they are mid rise and dark wash with no fading) and wear them with booties from time to time. I guess I never wore tall boots with them? Skinny jeans are just so much more practical for footwear in the winter...and now I see why I am stuck in the skinny rut haha.


----------



## bunnycat

prepster said:


> Fascinating.  I hear such mixed opinions about antique cuts not being sparkly enough etc., but you see them everywhere now, especially Asscher.  What's that all about?



They sparkle differently. Well, there are still a lot of crummy old cuts out there too that have bad performance. People I know have spent years (literally) looking for the perfect one that has the desired performance and is antique. Also, the facets on the pavilion of antique stones are larger (thicker) and so for someone who might like the long thin pavilion facets (arrows) of modern stones that sit at around 80% antique would seem to move "slow". For others, the chunky facets are preferred and they find the thin lower girdles too "busy" or "splintery". Splintery was common for awhile, though I think you'd find that a lot of PSer's prefer the chunky look. BGD often cuts slightly chunky, with lower girdle percents in the 76-77% range, though higher on occasion.  The 76-77% arrows are on the chunky side for a modern stone. Antique stones have lower pavilions cut so thick they make a flower pattern, instead of arrows, and the numbers are much lower, like 55-60% so light reflects back in larger chunks at a slower rate to the eye.

I know next to zero about fancy cuts! Everything I know is on rounds and antique rounds. I love the look of Asschers, but have never owned one. Step cut in general do not act like rounds at all in terms of performance. The are much lower key.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The chihuahua and I are catching up on our stack of catalogs and magazines. A few interesting things from the Neiman Marcus and Saks catalogs
> 
> Please save me from myself. 50 is too old to wear these floral or fishnet stockings right?
> 
> View attachment 3819157
> 
> 
> With all the 70s themed clothes in the stores I have been daydreaming about my favorite article of clothing as a 7 year old: an embroidered leather jacket with little flowers. Low and behold:
> 
> View attachment 3819158
> 
> 
> Finally I think I'm in serious love with these boots. Someone please tell me that I don't need more boots
> 
> View attachment 3819159



I am too falling in love with these boots!!! No I am not going to convince you " no more boots!". You will look fantastic in these ankle boots.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> DH: Those boots are to attract a man. You already have a man. You don't need them. So clearly Mr. pocketbook pup has a zone of sexy shoe comfort and these boots exceed his limit. Interesting. I might get them anyway. I'll save my money and skip the patterned tights.



The boots are super cute! What if you wore them out on date night with him? That's when my DBF likes me to wear my sexier clothes. I agree with skipping the pattern tights, those seem like the kind of thing you wear twice then feel like you can't wear them again because they're too memorable. I love the leather jacket too, but what sort of photoshop voodoo did they do in that picture?! The model's head:body proportions  are all off.


----------



## Genie27

The boots!!!!!   They remind me of the Chanel ones I loved earlier.


----------



## cafecreme15

I have a BG Fall accessories catalog waiting for me at home, but I'm away for the weekend and can't get to it till Monday!


----------



## papertiger

Today I had had a phone in one hand and typing on tpf/emails with the other. Pored with rain outside. 

I have also shopped in my wardrobe and started fishing out some very nice things I haven't seen in a while including a python Chanel jacket that seems to have shrunk a few cm  but will fab with my soon to be Pegase d'Hermes en Bloc giant silk (as an over-skirt perhaps). I guess it's going to be harder to transition to from my Summer of love and luxe femme fatal to hardcore, Japanese conceptual than I thought.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> *I do have a very small waist actually. Is that what's causing the problem, do you think? *And I still have some boot cuts/flares from that time (although they are mid rise and dark wash with no fading) and wear them with booties from time to time. I guess I never wore tall boots with them? Skinny jeans are just so much more practical for footwear in the winter...and now I see why I am stuck in the skinny rut haha.



The problem is not that you have a small waist but that other ladies no longer do


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> DH: Those boots are to attract a man. You already have a man. You don't need them. So clearly Mr. pocketbook pup has a zone of sexy shoe comfort and these boots exceed his limit. Interesting. I might get them anyway. I'll save my money and skip the patterned tights.



Hmmm... that must be nice to hear!  Men are so _interesting_.  I'd love to know what goes on in their heads.



papertiger said:


> Today I had had a phone in one hand and typing on tpf/emails with the other. Pored with rain outside.
> 
> I have also shopped in my wardrobe and started fishing out some very nice things I haven't seen in a while including a python Chanel jacket that seems to have shrunk a few cm  but will fab with my soon to be Pegase d'Hermes en Bloc giant silk (as an over-skirt perhaps). I guess it's going to be harder to transition to from my Summer of love and luxe femme fatal to hardcore, Japanese conceptual than I thought.



Lol!  I'd love to see a retrospective list of your themes!  They sound just marvelous.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> The problem is not that you have a small waist but that other ladies no longer do



Ha! This is sort of a "cry me a river [emoji849]" problem, but I've noticed the last couple of years it's harder for me to find clothes from American retailers. My old sizes are all too big now. I've had to turn to European designers to get better fits.


----------



## prepster

bunnycat said:


> They sparkle differently. Well, there are still a lot of crummy old cuts out there too that have bad performance. People I know have spent years (literally) looking for the perfect one that has the desired performance and is antique. Also, the facets on the pavilion of antique stones are larger (thicker) and so for someone who might like the long thin pavilion facets (arrows) of modern stones that sit at around 80% antique would seem to move "slow". For others, the chunky facets are preferred and they find the thin lower girdles too "busy" or "splintery". Splintery was common for awhile, though I think you'd find that a lot of PSer's prefer the chunky look. BGD often cuts slightly chunky, with lower girdle percents in the 76-77% range, though higher on occasion.  The 76-77% arrows are on the chunky side for a modern stone. Antique stones have lower pavilions cut so thick they make a flower pattern, instead of arrows, and the numbers are much lower, like 55-60% so light reflects back in larger chunks at a slower rate to the eye.
> 
> I know next to zero about fancy cuts! Everything I know is on rounds and antique rounds. I love the look of Asschers, but have never owned one. Step cut in general do not act like rounds at all in terms of performance. The are much lower key.



You have such a knack for explaining in word pictures.  I totally get what you are saying.  Chunky, slow facets and long, thin, splintery and busy...Mmhmm...I'm reading and nodding as I go.  Your descriptions sound like personalities.



cafecreme15 said:


> Ha! This is sort of a "cry me a river [emoji849]" problem, but I've noticed the last couple of years it's harder for me to find clothes from American retailers. My old sizes are all too big now. I've had to turn to European designers to get better fits.



 Yeah, poor you to be a curvy beauty.  You must have had such a hard time getting dates.


----------



## bunnycat

prepster said:


> You have such a knack for explaining in word pictures.  I totally get what you are saying.  Chunky, slow facets and long, thin, splintery and busy...Mmhmm...I'm reading and nodding as I go.  Your descriptions sound like personalities.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, poor you to have to live with a small waist and big boobs.  You must have had such a hard time getting dates.



Exactly! They have personalities! Esp the old cuts. LOTS of personality!  They almost always have "issues" (super thin girdle, lack of symmetry, out of round, etc etc). You either love their wonk (within reason) or hate it. I don't hear of too many people that are in the middle with them.


----------



## prepster

bunnycat said:


> Exactly! They have personalities! Esp the old cuts. LOTS of personality!  They almost always have "issues" (super thin girdle, lack of symmetry, out of round, etc etc). You either love their wonk (within reason) or hate it. I don't hear of too many people that are in the middle with them.



I like the idea of slow facets.  I'm picturing the woman in that song by the Hollies.  Tall, dark-haired and sultry, in a black charmeuse dress wearing slowly scintillating antique-cut rubies.  Like @Pocketbook Pup or @Genie27 wearing those sexy boots.  Bunnycat, maybe you should write a book.


----------



## EmileH

Papertiger I hope you show us some layouts of your outfits. I used to love when you posted them on the chanel threads.

Genie, the boots have a similar open front but a much higher 4 inch heel. [emoji848]

Prepster I'm not sure I want to understand what goes on in their minds. It might give me a headache.

Cafecreme yes try taking in the waist. It might help.


----------



## EmileH

The leather jacket is Alice and Olivia and has a big floral thing embroidered on the back. Kind of reminds me of Elvis. I'll pass.


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> Today I had had a phone in one hand and typing on tpf/emails with the other. Pored with rain outside.
> 
> I have also shopped in my wardrobe and started fishing out some very nice things I haven't seen in a while including a python Chanel jacket that seems to have shrunk a few cm  but will fab with my soon to be Pegase d'Hermes en Bloc giant silk (as an over-skirt perhaps). I guess it's going to be harder to transition to from my Summer of love and luxe femme fatal to hardcore, Japanese conceptual than I thought.



Ok I must see this giant silk overskirt technique. Please? I need to see the whole outfit.


----------



## Genie27

I did like those C boots - except for the impractical Grosgrain heel. But damn they were sexy and the price was pretty reasonable compared to the RTW.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I did like those C boots - except for the impractical Grosgrain heel. But damn they were sexy and the price was pretty reasonable compared to the RTW.



These are much sexier. The Chanel ones where a bit...cartoon like. But they had a more practical heel height. These are car to dinner shoes.


----------



## expatwife

BBC said:


> Because I am running around all the time, I really do keep it simple year round. Generally dresses, generally timeless classics with a hit or two of modern style. My main influence every fall is the Gorsuch catalog. I'd really like to dress like that in the colder months. Some years I fare better than others because it's mostly pants (and mostly slim riding-style pants, with some leggings and jeans) rather than dresses but I sense myself ready to wear more pants this winter.
> 
> What I really do need, though, is a great blazer. I have a few but none have that sharp fit I'm looking for. Actually, I need two - one of the softer tweedy ones like in Gorsuch and then something black and a bit edgy. Also considering a velvet blazer in a color of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> DS1 is thrilled. He schools online so he really needs a good space. I love the way his room came out. He is typical teen-messy but likes things just so, not having too much stuff and everything put away and not visible or very organized. I'd love to paint all the bedrooms the color he chose. DS2 is just waiting for the new mattress as DS1 kept his (it sits on the floor in a raised section of the loft) and DS1's old bed is the Pottery Barn teen sleep/study loft bed so DS2's old mattress won't fit. Then, *I* get DS2s room! We'll make it a guest room/study/quiet/craft space as my mom lives with us now and she's in our former guest room.
> 
> Cleaning out is so relieving!!!



Oh what a great plan! I'm sure it will turn out great! love changing things in the house, it's so refreshing like getting a new place altogether!
I will start emptying one of those rooms that we use to keep the junk and truly never use as the kids are growing and my DS will be 9 soon, he will want to be separate from my DD who is 5. We are also thinking about baby #3, but have no idea where he/she is going to go...


----------



## cafecreme15

prepster said:


> You have such a knack for explaining in word pictures.  I totally get what you are saying.  Chunky, slow facets and long, thin, splintery and busy...Mmhmm...I'm reading and nodding as I go.  Your descriptions sound like personalities.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, poor you to be a curvy beauty.  You must have had such a hard time getting dates.



I showed my DBF of 7.5 years this and he chuckled and then held on to me [emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are much sexier. The Chanel ones where a bit...cartoon like. But they had a more practical heel height. These are car to dinner shoes.



Agreed. Was not a fan of those chanel boots. They looked goofy on me. But some ladies can pull them off. Not me 

These ones in the catalog are very nice !!! You must try them. You have many good outfits to wear them with  

[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
Sorry!
Haha I am still laughing about Sheikah and Genie's exchange earlier !!


----------



## expatwife

bunnycat said:


> I meant to post this earlier for those interested in having some more background info on diamonds to file away for reference. JannPaul (a Singapore jeweler I think) has a series of very easy to listen to videos on basic diamond education. You can also learn a lot from Jonathan at Good Old Gold but his videos are longer, and a lot more intense and involved. So unless you want to delve deeper, but DO want a basic understanding of how diamonds work so you can make good decisions I recommend browsing JannPauls educational videos. Here are a couple of favorites. The only thing you need understanding of is the Idealscope imagery (analyzes light reflecting back to you. Pink is good. White is leakage and not so good.)



bunnycat, thank you for the videos so much. I can see a huge difference between very similar on paper cuts. Plus JannPaul is in Singapore! I need to watch more and then go see him .

There are so many great recommendations in this thread, I started a notebook 

Edit: OMG, I cannot believe it, Jann Paul's shop is on the first floor of the building I work in. I pass it every day!!!   
It's fate, kismet, now I just have no choice but to go and see him


----------



## Moirai

Finally have the chance to post and apparently I missed a lot. Don't know what exactly happened but @Sheikha Latifa I'm sorry for what occurred. You have a great sense of humor and I enjoy reading your posts.



pigleto972001 said:


> Moirai, it's by Frederic Malle. He collaborated w some perfumers I believe. Dominique Ropion worked with him on Carnal Flower which is predominately tuberose and portrait of a lady which I think is more rose based. He has a shop in NYC and is mostly sold otherwise at Barneys stores  worth a smell ! He also did a collaboration with Dries Van Noten but it was too vanilla smelling for me and also Alber Elbaz formerly of Lanvin. I think that was too musky for me
> 
> I have the WG MOP in a bracelet.  Love how the white gold sets off the MOP. More of a Greyish hue. So far it's held up well. I usually pair it w my chalcedony necklace  think prices have dropped a little since I got my pieces. I don't know if they have gone back up yet.


Thanks for the info on VCA. I'm glad you like yours and it's held up well especially for a bracelet which generally takes quite a beating compared to a necklace.



Cordeliere said:


> Here is a human interest story from Florida.   The advice for hurricane prep is fill your car with gas, buy bottled water, buy food that you can eat without cooking, and make sure you have batteries and flashlights.
> 
> The hurricane will hit here on Sunday.   By Tuesday, gas stations were out of gas, all the water was gone from the grocery store, and all the plywood and duck tape was gone from hardware stores.   After watching Houston pictures, everyone was panicked.
> 
> I figure that DH and I don't drink water anyway so I stocked up on diet coke, juices, and Snapple.   Bought mass quantities of pistachios for DH and almonds for me.   DH of course went to the liquor store and stocked up.   Today we stopped in to the gourmet market in our hood to pick up some lunch.   Everything was fully stocked.   It seemed weird that we could buy luxurious looking food like this luscious looking strawberry and blackberry salad when we may be in path of impending disaster.
> 
> DH had a full tank of gas, but I have been burning gas running to our various properties and home depot..   I wasn't too worried about it as we do not plan to evacuate.   Evacuation is not recommended for the west side of the state except at the southern tip.  Most stations are out of gas and if they do have gas their are 10 cars waiting for their turn at the pump.   Then I "got it" why it is important to have a full tank of gas.  We are likely not to have electricity next week, so even if the stations have gas, the pumps won't work.   No electricity  means we probably won't have air conditioning.   yikes.   And those recommendations to fill the bathtub with water... that is to be able to flush.  Of course, we will be able to dip water from our pool for flushing..
> 
> This morning we went out about 6:30 am in hopes of finding a station that had gotten a delivery overnight.   One that is a few blocks from our house had a tanker sitting there and cars at every pump.   Very good sign.   So we started the line to wait our turn.  The pumps weren't working yet, so everyone was just chatting.    Finally when the pumps started to work, they worked at about 10% of normal speed.   It could take a person 15 minutes to fill up.   And of course, premium grade gas flowed at normal rate.   I have to say that I felt rich that we could opt for the premium just to get it quick and get out.   There are a lot of low income people in FL that could not afford the extra dollar per gallon.
> 
> Where we are, it is currently bright and sunny.   Everyone is working at trimming back foliage, hanging hurricane shutters, and taking in lawn furniture.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's well wishes.   I know you are all behind everyone in FL.  No need to clog the thread with expressions of concern.   I will let you know on Monday how we faired.


Stay safe, Corde!



expatwife said:


> I second what Pbp wrote, it's a great piece. I have it in 10 motif and I love it. Psychologically it's hard to cave in, there are no diamonds and it's mop, but once you wear it and see the weight of it-I think it's a classic peace and quite easy to dress it up or down.
> No yellowing on mine either. You just have to be careful not to spray perfume on it.
> Which state do you live in? You might be able to have it shipped to save on sales tax.


Thank you! Good to know it has not yellowed. I'm looking forward to trying it on. Btw, you live in a fabulous city with yummy food! Hope to visit one day soon.



bunnycat said:


> I love working with Brian and Lesley! I can highly recommend any of the well known on line boutique ideal cut vendors like Whiteflash and Good Old Gold, or Brian Gavin. And though I have never worked with him personally, some of the most beautiful stones I've ever seen are from Wink at High Performance Diamonds. Also, Victor Canera has his very own line of super ideals and antique cuts which have had a lot of acclaim recently.
> 
> Both my ering stone and my current studs are from Brian Gavin. My original ering set also housed a Brian Gavin stone, and for our 5th anniversary, I got to upgrade.
> 
> This was my original just under 1ct (I VS1, medium blue fluorescence):
> 
> View attachment 3818282
> 
> 
> My studs. (These are J Super Ideal cuts- no fluorescence)
> 
> View attachment 3818321
> 
> 
> and my current ring (a 1.65 K VS2- medium fluor) in an antique setting from the 1940's. Vintage quirky suits my everyday styling.. The lighting here at this house is terrible so I don't do too many bling pics anymore. But the ones above were at our old house, which had fantastic lighting for bling pics, and I indulged heavily.
> 
> View attachment 3818323


I haven't had a chance to read all your posts regarding diamonds but wow, thank you for the depth of information. You're our diamond expert! And your rings and earrings are gorgeous. I completely agree with you on the cut being the most important factor in a diamond's brilliance.



Mininana said:


> Also, Happy friday everyone! Any interesting plans for the weekend? My weekends are usually relaxed. I have such a fast pace at work that I like to stay indoors as much as possible on weekends. Probably going on a lunch date with the man and stay home for the rest.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to my upcoming trip to Paris and Amsterdam with a friend. I'm leaving my almost 3 year old child and man behind, it's going to be interesting. Already left them alone for work trips a few times, but always for work, never for fun
> 
> 
> I'm also suuuuper excited about the new H system at FSH!!! I'm probably going to ask for a K28/B30. That's it. I have a wishlist as well, but I don't want any other bags. Oh, maybe an evelyne tpm if the color is perfect!! I've been offered so many and turned so many down.
> 
> Also pondering if I should get a third love bracelet.. And which one to get if I do decide to get one! woot.


Have a wonderful time! And good luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The chihuahua and I are catching up on our stack of catalogs and magazines. A few interesting things from the Neiman Marcus and Saks catalogs
> 
> Please save me from myself. 50 is too old to wear these floral or fishnet stockings right?
> 
> View attachment 3819157
> 
> 
> With all the 70s themed clothes in the stores I have been daydreaming about my favorite article of clothing as a 7 year old: an embroidered leather jacket with little flowers. Low and behold:
> 
> View attachment 3819158
> 
> 
> Finally I think I'm in serious love with these boots. Someone please tell me that I don't need more boots
> 
> View attachment 3819159




Those boots are so HOT!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> BBC gorusch is obscenely overpriced and I find their catalog hilarious. Could the look an more like rich people whose ancestors came over on the mayflower?



Awww, PBP, I LOVE the Gorsuch catalog! Yes, it's expensive, but everything is well-made and not necessarily overpriced - most of what they carry you can either find elsewhere at the same price (Bogner, which at this point is the only ski jacket I will wear for skiing) or you can't find at all (the Susanne Spatt blazer I love is only sold in Austria and then only at a few boutiques, I just happen to shop at one). And they do have a really good variety. These are pieces I will wear and enjoy for years and for what I need them for they have to both function and be made to last. Many of their pieces are reasonable for what they are. Yes, the Iris Von Arnim cashmere is very expensive, but they sell Magaschoni cashmere, too. Compared to Loro Piana prices (or even Chanel [emoji6]) I'll happily take what I can get at Gorsuch.

The models are usually very pretty, but there was one a few years ago who was horrendous. She actually looked like a vampire. Fortunately they don't use her for new pics anymore. 



cafecreme15 said:


> Ha! This is sort of a "cry me a river [emoji849]" problem, but I've noticed the last couple of years it's harder for me to find clothes from American retailers. My old sizes are all too big now. I've had to turn to European designers to get better fits.



I know what you mean! I am not naturally narrow waisted (I'm V-shaped but my torso is straight). I know I'm slim but I will try things on and I know that I should not be the smallest size. I think of what the truly skinny ladies actually wear if I'm in the XS? Also, I tend to have the opposite problem of droopy - often I find the rise is too short rather than too long. 

I think they key is really just the find the designers whose fit model is proportioned the same as you. Another reason why I wear dresses - so comfy!

Whomever mentioned MaxMara, I wore one of their tunics today. It looks like a navy button down shirtwaist dress, but it is cut VERY slim (I had to have snaps added between the top buttons) and the bottom hem is at an edgy angle. I also added snaps and a button to the bottom so it could be worn as a dress, but I wore it over leggings with a wide belt and thick-soled black slip ons by Ash. DS1 approved. [emoji1360]


----------



## expatwife

Sheikha Latifa said:


> ME TOO!  I did not expect this from myself! And yes, i laughed too.
> Ended up buying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pairs. And we both know how we need them in climates like ours
> But they feel so soft on my freaky feet!
> And because they were so expensive, I even manage to convince myself that they are not completely casual



Omg, these are awesome! At least you have some kind of temperature variations there. Can't imagine wearing them here, just looking at them makes me sweat [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
I'd love to cuddle them though [emoji199] in an a/c ed space


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Awww, PBP, I LOVE the Gorsuch catalog! Yes, it's expensive, but everything is well-made and not necessarily overpriced - most of what they carry you can either find elsewhere at the same price (Bogner, which at this point is the only ski jacket I will wear for skiing) or you can't find at all (the Susanne Spatt blazer I love is only sold in Austria and then only at a few boutiques, I just happen to shop at one). And they do have a really good variety. These are pieces I will wear and enjoy for years and for what I need them for they have to both function and be made to last. Many of their pieces are reasonable for what they are. Yes, the Iris Von Arnim cashmere is very expensive, but they sell Magaschoni cashmere, too. Compared to Loro Piana prices (or even Chanel [emoji6]) I'll happily take what I can get at Gorsuch.
> 
> The models are usually very pretty, but there was one a few years ago who was horrendous. She actually looked like a vampire. Fortunately they don't use her for new pics anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean! I am not naturally narrow waisted (I'm V-shaped but my torso is straight). I know I'm slim but I will try things on and I know that I should not be the smallest size. I think of what the truly skinny ladies actually wear if I'm in the XS? Also, I tend to have the opposite problem of droopy - often I find the rise is too short rather than too long.
> 
> I think they key is really just the find the designers whose fit model is proportioned the same as you. Another reason why I wear dresses - so comfy!
> 
> Whomever mentioned MaxMara, I wore one of their tunics today. It looks like a navy button down shirtwaist dress, but it is cut VERY slim (I had to have snaps added between the top buttons) and the bottom hem is at an edgy angle. I also added snaps and a button to the bottom so it could be worn as a dress, but I wore it over leggings with a wide belt and thick-soled black slip ons by Ash. DS1 approved. [emoji1360]



Exactly! I feel like many clothing lines these day run big, and I'm struggling to find good, affordable every day clothes that run on the smaller size. I've noticed the higher end pieces I have tend to run smaller, but those pieces account for probably about 1/3 of my wardrobe, while the rest is more affordable. Banana Republic was a long time favorite but I can't fit into much there anymore. 

I've been meaning to check out Max Mara since I've heard it runs on the small side!


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Ohhhhh!  LOVE!  Congratulations.


Just need to wait for my sprained (or broken?) toe to return to normal size. LOL. Have been hobbling around in flip flops.


----------



## expatwife

Genie27 said:


> Ok, I need some help...do these boots on the top row make me look stumpy/short? They are Jimmy Choo motos in an Anthracite, with a sturdy sole - *but I'm not sure* I think they make me look stumpy. Compared to my other beater flat boots on the bottom that are good for most winter except extreme snowstorm. I would wear these for 'extreme' winter days where they have not cleared the snow yet
> 
> (Hmmm....maybe that buckle/strap at the toes is not such a good idea)
> 
> And here they are compared to my other closed walking shoes for fall - the black MJs and the new YSL Babies with ankle strap....
> 
> TBH, I'm not feeling them, but I've worn out my other good rubber soles winter boots and have not found a decent replacement.
> 
> I would mostly wear these with sknny jeans/pants or leggings or sportier skirts



My 2 cents: love the boots, they are gorgeous. Not loving them with a skirt, but then would you wear a skirt in an extreme weather? They'd be amazing with jeans.
The outfit with YSL ankle straps is my pick of the day!


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> Really pretty and fun, congrats!


Thanks! I think they will be super-fun this fall.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> I've been meaning to check out Max Mara since I've heard it runs on the small side!



Yes, it does. [emoji1360]


----------



## eagle1002us

Sheikha Latifa said:


> ME TOO!  I did not expect this from myself! And yes, i laughed too.
> Ended up buying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pairs. And we both know how we need them in climates like ours
> But they feel so soft on my freaky feet!
> And because they were so expensive, I even manage to convince myself that they are not completely casual


You have very pretty feet.


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> Oh- I can hardly wait to see!!! Please do post when you clean it!
> ANd +1 to the ignore button. I don't like to use a function like that, and I mostly use it on FB, but occasionally, I do say enough is enough and ignore (which on FB is unfollowing, though you still may remain "friends").
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! YAAASSS!!!! Perfect! I have ordered a pink furry pair (just cheap and fun) and will wear them with jeans and a dressy button down so that there is NO mistake I meant to wear furry slippers....
> 
> 
> 
> I do solemnly promise you prepster, if you wear a ideal or super ideal cut diamond, you will have no need of fancy jewelry store lighting to make your diamond shine properly. The sun will follow you everywhere and do the job just fine.
> 
> When mr Bcat and I were getting engaged, I wasn't even interested in a diamond and was looking at colored stones (and man, is that a Pandora's Box of mess to get involved with- so intimidating!). Up to then, all my experience with diamonds was poorly cut mall store stones. Then we discovered PS and well, the rest is history. Parameters and angles for diamonds, I can learn those easily! Saturation, secondary colors, windows and extinction zones...explodes my brain....  And I'm an artist by trade, so I don't understand how this can be, but so it is!


PS and FB are?  (BTW, my preference for colored stones over diamonds is that a person can always get a bigger diamond than the next person.  But a colored stone can be one of a kind in its shade, value, hue, etc., etc., and some are color-shift or color-change stones.    I realize a diamond afficianado will poke a hole in my argument, but that's ok.   To each her own).


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Ok, I need some help...do these boots on the top row make me look stumpy/short? They are Jimmy Choo motos in an Anthracite, with a sturdy sole - *but I'm not sure* I think they make me look stumpy. Compared to my other beater flat boots on the bottom that are good for most winter except extreme snowstorm. I would wear these for 'extreme' winter days where they have not cleared the snow yet
> 
> (Hmmm....maybe that buckle/strap at the toes is not such a good idea)
> 
> And here they are compared to my other closed walking shoes for fall - the black MJs and the new YSL Babies with ankle strap....
> 
> TBH, I'm not feeling them, but I've worn out my other good rubber soles winter boots and have not found a decent replacement.
> 
> I would mostly wear these with sknny jeans/pants or leggings or sportier skirts


I love the gray (patent?) shoes in the 3rd pix with your ensemble that looks so pretty and good.  This is strictly my opinion but I don't think the MJ shoes do anything for it.   And the rugged boots do not speak to me either with that ensemble, but if the weather is crummy you have no choice.   That cardigan with the pearls is exquisite.   Is it knitted or crocheted?   Could you watch tv while you made it?   

I am not a shoe person.  To my surprise, I did see a pair of peep-toe boots that I covet.  What do people wear as a foot covering with peep-toes (I have to wear something other than skin-tone nylons.   Feet are, well, not my best feature).   I like to wear colored or black tights.  Can those be worn with peep-toes?  I imagine peep-toes are not wearable when the weather is chilly right (like 50 degrees)?


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The chihuahua and I are catching up on our stack of catalogs and magazines. A few interesting things from the Neiman Marcus and Saks catalogs
> 
> Please save me from myself. 50 is too old to wear these floral or fishnet stockings right?
> 
> View attachment 3819157
> 
> 
> With all the 70s themed clothes in the stores I have been daydreaming about my favorite article of clothing as a 7 year old: an embroidered leather jacket with little flowers. Low and behold:
> 
> View attachment 3819158
> 
> 
> Finally I think I'm in serious love with these boots. Someone please tell me that I don't need more boots
> 
> View attachment 3819159


They are gorgy boots.  This is a lame question from someone who rarely wears heels unless they are extremely stable (like a Greek column) and chunky (like a Greek column):   can you walk in those boots, say, just to go to the buffet table and back, for example (as opposed to trekking).


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> The boots are seriously sexy.  You should get those!  Wow.
> 
> Sure!  You can wear floral or fishnet, but for work everything else in the outfit has to be dead boring.  No staggeringly high heels or dangles or sparkles.  A slim pencil skirt with a straightforward jacket and a conservative silk blouse, or maybe a neutral twin set kind of thing, plain pumps, pearls or scarf.  But then add in fishnets or floral for zing! and it would be terrific.  Like a secret weapon.


I agree about the floral that they should be the spotlight.  But what about a black-on-black embroidered jacket in black crepe or maybe black leather?   Fishnet, not my thing.


----------



## Genie27

expatwife said:


> My 2 cents: love the boots, they are gorgeous. Not loving them with a skirt, but then would you wear a skirt in an extreme weather? They'd be amazing with jeans.
> The outfit with YSL ankle straps is my pick of the day!


Good point - when it's mucky outside I'm probably in some kind of chunky legging or skinny jean. I'm starting to see how they could fit in my wardrobe - I knew I liked them as a style, but didn't know if they would work for me, per se. 



eagle1002us said:


> I love the gray (patent?) shoes in the 3rd pix with your ensemble that looks so pretty and good.  This is strictly my opinion but I don't think the MJ shoes do anything for it.   And the rugged boots do not speak to me either with that ensemble, but if the weather is crummy you have no choice.   That cardigan with the pearls is exquisite.   Is it knitted or crocheted?   Could you watch tv while you made it?



The shoes are a silver/grey metallic that I will wear in fall with tights - the Mary James are my Prada walking shoes for the same "closed she season" until it gets to boot-weather. I think on the other thread I had posted all my attempts to find a pair that worked - ended up with the ones on the right. 

And yes - the cardigan is the one I made. It was crochet and a very basic pattern that I adapted. The TV is always on, but I guess I mostly listen to it.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@Cordeliere* and *@Pirula*, and any other tpfers from Florida, stay safe and well this weekend.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I must see this giant silk overskirt technique. Please? I need to see the whole outfit.



Picking up the scarf hopefully Thurs


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

expatwife said:


> Omg, these are awesome! At least you have some kind of temperature variations there. Can't imagine wearing them here, just looking at them makes me sweat [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
> I'd love to cuddle them though [emoji199] in an a/c ed space



Temperature variations? Don't even go there. I live in a desert, I will beat you. It's 40 C / 104 F here now. Cooling down after summer
The mink slides are my winter flip flops. And they "edge up" any outfit. No need to match, change a handbag or do makeup. Put them on and they say "I dress like a nerd ironically". 
I'm thinking now, can I wear them with socks? Or that's too far even for them? It gets so cold indoors here because of AC...


Oh, and cafecreme, sister, I feel your pain about tiny waist. We are here to support you. I have a similar problem, especially with jeans. Tried on many, Victoria Beckham's work best for me


----------



## EmileH

Eagle I struggle with the concept of peep toe booties too. I have seen them worn with black tights. More often with bare legs and feet. I don't think I can pull it off.

I can walk in some 4 inch heels. Even work all day in them if I'm in a carpeted office. It all depends on the design of the heel. There is definitely a skill to it. The balance has to be right and it helps if the heel is a bit thicker even if just at the bottom. I have some older jimmy choo pumps built like that and they are perfect. Their shoes of the last few years are not as well designed. The heels are not well placed and are too straight and thin. Even a 3 inch heel is difficult to wear.

That being said, I'm trying to limit how many pairs of 4 inch heels I have. They don't get worn as often as they should and some of the pairs I had have become uncomfortable. So I'll pass on the booties for now. I'm trying to be good in anticipation of my fall Europe trip. I'm devising my wishlist now.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Temperature variations? Don't even go there. I live in a desert, I will beat you. It's 40 C / 104 F here now. Cooling down after summer
> The mink slides are my winter flip flops. And they "edge up" any outfit. No need to match, change a handbag or do makeup. Put them on and they say "I dress like a nerd ironically".
> I'm thinking now, can I wear them with socks? Or that's too far even for them? It gets so cold indoors here because of AC...
> 
> 
> Oh, and cafecreme, sister, I feel your pain about tiny waist. We are here to support you. I have a similar problem, especially with jeans. Tried on many, Victoria Beckham's work best for me



I've worn my fur-lined Amstel clogs with socks lots of times but then they're not open toe.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eagle I struggle with the concept of peep toe booties too. I have seen them worn with black tights. More often with bare legs and feet. I don't think I can pull it off.
> 
> I can walk in some 4 inch heels. Even work all day in them if I'm in a carpeted office. It all depends on the design of the heel. There is definitely a skill to it. The balance has to be right and it helps if the heel is a bit thicker even if just at the bottom. I have some older jimmy choo pumps built like that and they are perfect. Their shoes of the last few years are not as well designed. The heels are not well placed and are too straight and thin. Even a 3 inch heel is difficult to wear.
> 
> That being said, I'm trying to limit how many pairs of 4 inch heels I have. They don't get worn as often as they should and some of the pairs I had have become uncomfortable. So I'll pass on the booties for now. I'm trying to be good in anticipation of my fall Europe trip. I'm devising my wishlist now.



I am full of admiration for your heel skills.

Years ago Gucci had a min 3" heel requirement for female SAs- and then re-decorated stores with marble floors including staircases. Reminded me of when I worked for a designer (not Gucci) and he told me to wear more make-up and high-heels even though I was only working with buyers - I left.


----------



## expatwife

Moirai said:


> Finally have the chance to post and apparently I missed a lot. Don't know what exactly happened but @Sheikha Latifa I'm sorry for what occurred. You have a great sense of humor and I enjoy reading your posts.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on VCA. I'm glad you like yours and it's held up well especially for a bracelet which generally takes quite a beating compared to a necklace.
> 
> 
> Stay safe, Corde!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Good to know it has not yellowed. I'm looking forward to trying it on. Btw, you live in a fabulous city with yummy food! Hope to visit one day soon.
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read all your posts regarding diamonds but wow, thank you for the depth of information. You're our diamond expert! And your rings and earrings are gorgeous. I completely agree with you on the cut being the most important factor in a diamond's brilliance.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful time! And good luck! Keep us posted.



Please let me know if you do! Will have a little life tpf reunion [emoji2][emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> I am full of admiration for your heel skills.
> 
> Years ago Gucci had a min 3" heel requirement for female SAs- and then re-decorated stores with marble floors including staircases. Reminded me of when I worked for a designer (not Gucci) and he told me to wear more make-up and high-heels even though I was only working with buyers - I left.



I couldn't do it on marble. That's crazy. I wear them because they are fun but I definitely pay a price. My feet aren't pretty at all. And more and more I reach for the lower heels.


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Temperature variations? Don't even go there. I live in a desert, I will beat you. It's 40 C / 104 F here now. Cooling down after summer
> The mink slides are my winter flip flops. And they "edge up" any outfit. No need to match, change a handbag or do makeup. Put them on and they say "I dress like a nerd ironically".
> I'm thinking now, can I wear them with socks? Or that's too far even for them? It gets so cold indoors here because of AC...
> 
> 
> Oh, and cafecreme, sister, I feel your pain about tiny waist. We are here to support you. I have a similar problem, especially with jeans. Tried on many, Victoria Beckham's work best for me


I think mink slides / winter flip flops are in my future. Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## expatwife

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Temperature variations? Don't even go there. I live in a desert, I will beat you. It's 40 C / 104 F here now. Cooling down after summer
> The mink slides are my winter flip flops. And they "edge up" any outfit. No need to match, change a handbag or do makeup. Put them on and they say "I dress like a nerd ironically".
> I'm thinking now, can I wear them with socks? Or that's too far even for them? It gets so cold indoors here because of AC...
> 
> 
> Oh, and cafecreme, sister, I feel your pain about tiny waist. We are here to support you. I have a similar problem, especially with jeans. Tried on many, Victoria Beckham's work best for me



Sheikha, I think the first time we came to Dubai was in July...I thought my eyes were going to burn out it was soooo hot.
So, yes, not in July.
Now about socks...how to say it nicely...please don't?

small waste - is it a problem? I have the same issue with pants, but I always blamed by big butt for it. Small waste is good, no? I love mine, it's the only small thing about me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Moirai

expatwife said:


> Please let me know if you do! Will have a little life tpf reunion [emoji2][emoji106]


That would be fun! I certainly will. I'm waiting for my youngest to head off to college in a few years. Then DH and I will have more freedom to travel. I'm amazed with your stamina in moving so often, especially with young kids. They must adjust very well.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

expatwife said:


> small waste - is it a problem? I have the same issue with pants, but I always blamed by big butt for it. Small waste is good, no? I love mine, it's the only small thing about me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sweetheart, this is a support group. We support each other whatever it is - small waist makes it difficult to buy pants, Champagne gives me heartburn, my diamonds are too heavy...
This is what international sisterhood is for]


----------



## Moirai

PoPup said:


> Eagle I struggle with the concept of peep toe booties too. I have seen them worn with black tights. More often with bare legs and feet. I don't think I can pull it off.
> 
> I can walk in some 4 inch heels. Even work all day in them if I'm in a carpeted office. It all depends on the design of the heel. There is definitely a skill to it. The balance has to be right and it helps if the heel is a bit thicker even if just at the bottom. I have some older jimmy choo pumps built like that and they are perfect. Their shoes of the last few years are not as well designed. The heels are not well placed and are too straight and thin. Even a 3 inch heel is difficult to wear.
> 
> That being said, I'm trying to limit how many pairs of 4 inch heels I have. They don't get worn as often as they should and some of the pairs I had have become uncomfortable. So I'll pass on the booties for now. I'm trying to be good in anticipation of my fall Europe trip. I'm devising my wishlist now.


How about wolford fishnet tights instead? I've been eyeing these. They're demure and sexy at the same time.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> How about wolford fishnet tights instead? I've been eyeing these. They're demure and sexy at the same time.
> View attachment 3819654



Yes very nice suggestion. Thank you. I think pourquoispas wears these in the nude color too and they look better than plain stockings. I have to mane a trip to wolford to try things.


----------



## bunnycat

expatwife said:


> bunnycat, thank you for the videos so much. I can see a huge difference between very similar on paper cuts. Plus JannPaul is in Singapore! I need to watch more and then go see him .
> 
> There are so many great recommendations in this thread, I started a notebook
> 
> Edit: OMG, I cannot believe it, Jann Paul's shop is on the first floor of the building I work in. I pass it every day!!!
> It's fate, kismet, now I just have no choice but to go and see him



Oh wow! It's fate! Hee hee...I would have no choice either!



Moirai said:


> Finally have the chance to post and apparently I missed a lot. Don't know what exactly happened but @Sheikha Latifa I'm sorry for what occurred. You have a great sense of humor and I enjoy reading your posts.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on VCA. I'm glad you like yours and it's held up well especially for a bracelet which generally takes quite a beating compared to a necklace.
> 
> 
> Stay safe, Corde!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Good to know it has not yellowed. I'm looking forward to trying it on. Btw, you live in a fabulous city with yummy food! Hope to visit one day soon.
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read all your posts regarding diamonds but wow, thank you for the depth of information. You're our diamond expert! And your rings and earrings are gorgeous. I completely agree with you on the cut being the most important factor in a diamond's brilliance.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful time! And good luck! Keep us posted.



Happy to help where i can Moirai!



eagle1002us said:


> PS and FB are?  (BTW, my preference for colored stones over diamonds is that a person can always get a bigger diamond than the next person.  But a colored stone can be one of a kind in its shade, value, hue, etc., etc., and some are color-shift or color-change stones.    I realize a diamond afficianado will poke a hole in my argument, but that's ok.   To each her own).



No worries eagle! I got way too intimidated by colored stones but found it much easier to understand diamonds.  Not saying I would turn down a fabulous Mahenge Spinel either, just sayin'...just that the amount of knowledge to do it well was going to take more time to acquire than I had to give, and once I saw what really nice diamonds looked like, I was sunk anyway. (PS is Pricescope and FB is Facebook.)


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes very nice suggestion. Thank you. I think pourquoispas wears these in the nude color too and they look better than plain stockings. I have to mane a trip to wolford to try things.


She wears her pattern tights beautifully. I need to get out of my comfort zone of dark tights in winter. I'm thinking I could start by wearing with knee high boots and slightly above knee skirt before venturing out with heels


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> She wears her pattern tights beautifully. I need to get out of my comfort zone of dark tights in winter. I'm thinking I could start by wearing with knee high boots and slightly above knee skirt before venturing out with heels



That might make the transition easier. I'll try if you do, [emoji2]

Addendum: as soon as I wrote that I thought: boots are sexy, fishnets are sexy and short skirts are sexy. So it might be too much. Unless we try flat boots that aren't too sexy. Alternatively we could go with pumps that aren't too sexy and a pencil skirt. I'm thinking of my chanel round toe pumps or louboutin simple pumps for instance. Not pointed toe stilettos. Thoughts?


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That might make the transition easier. I'll try if you do, [emoji2]
> 
> Addendum: as soon as I wrote that I thought: boots are sexy, fishnets are sexy and short skirts are sexy. So it might be too much. Unless we try flat boots that aren't too sexy. Alternatively we could go with pumps that aren't too sexy and a pencil skirt. I'm thinking of my chanel round toe pumps or louboutin simple pumps for instance. Not pointed toe stilettos. Thoughts?


Haha, sure! I thought with only a small amount of hosiery peeking thru it would be less traumatic .  Not a mini skirt, just one 1 or two inches above knee. But a long pencil skirt with simple pumps would be really elegant.


----------



## EmileH

Whatever you decide to try be sure to post. I'll do the same. We can get sone ideas going.


----------



## cafecreme15

I've had a thing about hating tights and stockings my whole life. I remember when I was in nursery school, we had to dress up on Fridays. When it was cold, my mom made me wear tights. I would throw a temper tantrum over putting them on every single time without fail. I was not the temper tantrum throwing type of kid for anything else; I threw them over tights and over tights alone. I just hated putting them on that much.

On the rare occasion I have to put them on now, I physically cringe and still get a little cranky, though I try my best to refrain from temper tantrums [emoji57].

But seeing all the gorgeous patterned wolfords and how you ladies style tights for the fall and winter is really making me think of getting over my lifelong aversion. Can't stop thinking of how cute the fishnets would look with a sweater dress and booties..

So please post some inspiration if you can, and help me get over my biggest wardrobe related heebie jeebie!!


----------



## Meta

@cafecreme15 I recommend United Colors of Benetton. I find their pants to fit me well and their sizes run on the smaller side as an Italian high street brand. That said, it's been a while since I shop there as practically live in jeans once the temp drops.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I couldn't do it on marble. That's crazy. I wear them because they are fun but I definitely pay a price. My feet aren't pretty at all. And more and more I reach for the lower heels.


Where I work the offices are carpeted but the outside corridors are tiled with stuff that lasts 1,000 yrs.  I've slipped and fallen on that tile after it's been polished and/or waxed.  I have to be very careful walking on it with new shoes.  Flats are the best for this tile -- the more gravity at work the better my feet stay on the tile.
Queen Elizabeth has gradually evolved toward flatter heels so that they're almost flat.  
Thanks, PbP for the comment about wearing tights with peep toes.   By the time I have gotten HS and other doodads for this fall, they will will probably be out of my size.  That'll probably be a good thing.  There's a mock lacing effect, these are really booties with peep toes.  But the lacing is black and if I wear black tights -- which would offset the toe openness no one will be able to see the lacing. 
Didn't you show some shoes, pumps, with high sides and a lacing effect over the open front (or vamp, whatever it's called)? Somebody did.   It's a really cool look.


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 I recommend United Colors of Benetton. I find their pants to fit me well and their sizes run on the smaller side as an Italian high street brand. That said, it's been a while since I shop there as practically live in jeans once the temp drops.



Thank you for the recommendation! Will definitely check it out...I think there might be a store near me!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Whatever you decide to try be sure to post. I'll do the same. We can get sone ideas going.


  I usually order hosiery from Nordst but they don't have my size in Wolford but Oroblu, Italian brand, has similar ones for half the price and good reviews. I might try those.


----------



## expatwife

expatwife said:


> Sheikha, I think the first time we came to Dubai was in July...I thought my eyes were going to burn out it was soooo hot.
> So, yes, not in July.
> Now about socks...how to say it nicely...please don't?
> 
> small waste - is it a problem? I have the same issue with pants, but I always blamed by big butt for it. Small waste is good, no? I love mine, it's the only small thing about me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



And I misspelled it [emoji23]


----------



## expatwife

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Sweetheart, this is a support group. We support each other whatever it is - small waist makes it difficult to buy pants, Champagne gives me heartburn, my diamonds are too heavy...
> This is what international sisterhood is for]



Loool that's right!


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> Oh wow! It's fate! Hee hee...I would have no choice either!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to help where i can Moirai!
> 
> 
> 
> No worries eagle! I got way too intimidated by colored stones but found it much easier to understand diamonds.  Not saying I would turn down a fabulous Mahenge Spinel either, just sayin'...just that the amount of knowledge to do it well was going to take more time to acquire than I had to give, and once I saw what really nice diamonds looked like, I was sunk anyway. (PS is Pricescope and FB is Facebook.)


Wonderful stones come out of Africa these days.   
I have a bunch of books on jewelry and gemstones.   In one of them I read that the neon color of Paraiba tourmaline had been duplicated in quartz.  I think that's true to some degree, especially since Paraibas currently on the "mass" market (that is, the market an average person could access, not the extraordinary premium stuff sold by, say, Constantine Wild) on the market seem to be pale aqua-green and not exactly neon.   I got a small Lagos ring in blue topaz and to me it looks neon, or at least quite vivid.  I got it a while back.   It might have been  from their Glacier line.  I have to say that neon is not a color that I wear every day so I wonder how much people with real Paraibas wear theirs.  I can see why diamonds are everyday stones if they are not too over the top.
I once saw an unheated aquamarine in a early 20C. ring in an antique store.  The price was affordable and it quickly sold.  The color was this exquisite seafoam greenish-blue. Never seen that color again. 
I once saw a pigeon-blood Burmese ruby in a special display case at an antique show.  Now _that_ glowed, like it was lit from the inside.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> I usually order hosiery from Nordst but they don't have my size in Wolford but Oroblu, Italian brand, has similar ones for half the price and good reviews. I might try those.


Spanx has evidently stopped carrying colored tights in "fashion" colors.  They always had an array of fashion colors plus neutrals.   I'm glad I stocked up on their colored tights in the past when I saw a desirable fashion color b/c I find wearing black or brown or gray kinda boring.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That might make the transition easier. I'll try if you do, [emoji2]
> 
> Addendum: as soon as I wrote that I thought: boots are sexy, fishnets are sexy and short skirts are sexy. So it might be too much. Unless we try flat boots that aren't too sexy. Alternatively we could go with pumps that aren't too sexy and a pencil skirt. I'm thinking of my chanel round toe pumps or louboutin simple pumps for instance. Not pointed toe stilettos. Thoughts?


Would any of you wear fishnet hose on the job?  I can see flesh-toned fishnet tights being ok b/c that would be much less sexy than black.   But to me, fishnet is a just-once-in-a-while look, wherever they're worn.   They're too memorable to wear frequently.


----------



## pinky7129

eagle1002us said:


> Would any of you wear fishnet hose on the job?  I can see flesh-toned fishnet tights being ok b/c that would be much less sexy than black.   But to me, fishnet is a just-once-in-a-while look, wherever they're worn.   They're too memorable to wear frequently.



Depends what kind of job. I personally wouldn't wear them anywhere formal.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Spanx has evidently stopped carrying colored tights in "fashion" colors.  They always had an array of fashion colors plus neutrals.   I'm glad I stocked up on their colored tights in the past when I saw a desirable fashion color b/c I find wearing black or brown or gray kinda boring.


I have brown tights too but can't remember the last time I wore them. Always black since it's a safe color for me. I'll probably order the oroblu fishnets in black and nude for something different .  No, I wouldn't wear fishnet to work.  But I'm usually in pants anyway.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

pinky7129 said:


> Depends what kind of job. I personally wouldn't wear them anywhere formal.



Totally. Would look great with a "sexy nurse" outfit. But wouldn't be appropriate in an office (at least the office where I used to work)


----------



## Genie27

Even I wouldn't wear them to work. I have worn a black on black herringbone pattern tights to work though. And I have a pair of sparkly tights from H&M a few years back.


----------



## Moirai

@bunnycat and @Pocketbook Pup - these were tennis bracelets I tried on at my jeweler. 9-10 carat tw, G-H color, VS2-SI2. Pardon my dry hand. Pic is not as sharp as on my iPad.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> Just need to wait for my sprained (or broken?) toe to return to normal size. LOL. Have been hobbling around in flip flops.



I'm so sorry to hear that.  Ouch.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> I agree about the floral that they should be the spotlight.  But what about a black-on-black embroidered jacket in black crepe or maybe black leather?   Fishnet, not my thing.



Well, I haven't made it to the World's Ten Best Dressed list, so my opinions are to be taken with a grain of salt, but I try to choose one focal point per outfit and then everything else is in a supporting role.


----------



## bunnycat

Moirai said:


> @bunnycat and @Pocketbook Pup - these were tennis bracelets I tried on at my jeweler. 9-10 carat tw, G-H color, VS2-SI2. Pardon my dry hand. Pic is not as sharp as on my iPad.
> 
> View attachment 3819730



yowza!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> @bunnycat and @Pocketbook Pup - these were tennis bracelets I tried on at my jeweler. 9-10 carat tw, G-H color, VS2-SI2. Pardon my dry hand. Pic is not as sharp as on my iPad.
> 
> View attachment 3819730



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous. 

I do have some patterned tights that I should try wearing more often. I mostly reach for black too. I'm always on the lookout for ways to mix things up and make my outfits less dull.  I had found a semiopaque typethat I really liked but they were discontinued. I'm hoping wolford makes something similar. My old ones were cheapies- Hanes- but I really like that brand. I need them to be very stretchy and not fall down or bunch at my ankles. That's so uncomfortable. I think the small design fishnets that Moirai posted don't read quite as sexy as the bigger designs with the bigger holes. The smaller ones read more like patterned tights to me.


----------



## scarf1

Moirai said:


> @bunnycat and @Pocketbook Pup - these were tennis bracelets I tried on at my jeweler. 9-10 carat tw, G-H color, VS2-SI2. Pardon my dry hand. Pic is not as sharp as on my iPad.
> 
> View attachment 3819730


Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## bunnycat

I've come here to escape from a potential crazy customer right now. Not looking! Not looking! Not answering!  (After nearly 20 years as an artist you get pretty quick to recognize the signs of an "aint-gonna-touch-this" situation.)

So- I'm here to share my newest treasures with my fellow scarf/purse/fashion sistas! Back when this thread started a few weeks ago (just a few weeks ago!?!) , I had been looking for awhile for a red or blue bag. Then I opened the search to red, blue or black bag. And very suddenly, not one but *2* vintage bags came on my radar at the same time. One vintage Chanel and one vintage H. I have no name for the H bag, but it's dated Circle G, making it my oldest bag to date! I have a similar vintage Chanel (2 series) in pale green suede and it is very comfortable for me, just like this one. (I can't wear chains for shoulder straps and the big gold lettering is too over the top for me, but these tone on tones are just my thing, so hunting down vintage Chanel takes awhile....) I finished them out with a KDT in black/GHW. While i still might like a red bag at some point, I'm pretty pleased with these.




Now, I will go back to surfing and ignoring my emails.....


----------



## scarf1

I don't really like wearing tights or pantyhose, that is partly why I wear pants 90% of the time. I do have a few dresses and skirts that I wear in the summertime( bare legs ). The only time I wear tights/pantyhose lately is for formal nights on the QM2 ! 
Diamond vs. colored stones: I actually like both! I do find I wear my diamonds more often due to the "match" syndrome.
Diamonds match any outfit!
I grew up in an era and household where I thought things should "match". I remember a few days( or a week ago) someone brought up the issue of matching blacks. That doesn't usually bother me, but matching navy with navy is my current challenge.  Now if I am wearing an outfit that has say pink in it, then I might wear my pink sapphires. If I am wearing green, then a green stone... see what I mean?  When I choose to wear a scarf, I feel that at least one of the colors has to match my top. I see others successfully wearing scarves that contrast with their top/ jacket- but I am still hesitant about trying that. 
Another long-held belief is don't mix patterns. If one item of clothing is patterned, everything else should be solid. Thanks to tpf, I actually have embraced wearing a patterned scarf with stripes! I am always in admiration when others can figure out how to mix patterned items without looking like a clown!
So I guess my clothing choices are often on the boring and conservative side, although I do like and wear some bright colors- turquoise and fuschia.


----------



## scarf1

bunnycat said:


> I've come here to escape from a potential crazy customer right now. Not looking! Not looking! Not answering!  (After nearly 20 years as an artist you get pretty quick to recognize the signs of an "aint-gonna-touch-this" situation.)
> 
> So- I'm here to share my newest treasures! Back when this thread started a few weeks ago (just a few weeks ago!?!) , I had been looking for awhile for a red or blue bag. Then I opened the search to red, blue or black bag. And very suddenly, not one but *2* vintage bags came on my radar at the same time. One vintage Chanel and one vintage H. I have no name for the H bag, but it's dated Circle G, making it my oldest bag to date! I have a similar vintage Chanel in pale green suede and it is very comfortable for me, just like this one. (I can't wear chains for shoulder straps and the big gold lettering is too over the top for me, but these tone on tones are just my thing, so hunting down vintage Chanel takes awhile....) I finished them out with a KDT in black/GHW. While i still might like a red bag at some point, I'm pretty pleased with these.
> 
> View attachment 3819787
> 
> 
> Now, I will go back to surfing and ignoring my emails.....


Oh wow,  would totally go for either of these. I don't know much about H date codes. What year would a G be?


----------



## bunnycat

scarf1 said:


> Oh wow,  would totally go for either of these. I don't know much about H date codes. What year would a G be?



They are fab! I don't know why I was avoiding black bags because these look great! Very classy. Maybe it's big black totes that bug me...

I think it is 1976. I have to look on Bababebi's note, but it's either 75 or 76.


----------



## bunnycat

scarf1 said:


> I don't really like wearing tights or pantyhose, that is partly why I wear pants 90% of the time. I do have a few dresses and skirts that I wear in the summertime( bare legs ). The only time I wear tights/pantyhose lately is for formal nights on the QM2 !
> Diamond vs. colored stones: I actually like both! I do find I wear my diamonds more often due to the "match" syndrome.
> Diamonds match any outfit!
> I grew up in an era and household where I thought things should "match". I remember a few days( or a week ago) someone brought up the issue of matching blacks. That doesn't usually bother me, but matching navy with navy is my current challenge.  Now if I am wearing an outfit that has say pink in it, then I might wear my pink sapphires. If I am wearing green, then a green stone... see what I mean?  When I choose to wear a scarf, I feel that at least one of the colors has to match my top. I see others successfully wearing scarves that contrast with their top/ jacket- but I am still hesitant about trying that.
> Another long-held belief is don't mix patterns. If one item of clothing is patterned, everything else should be solid. Thanks to tpf, I actually have embraced wearing a patterned scarf with stripes! I am always in admiration when others can figure out how to mix patterned items without looking like a clown!
> So I guess my clothing choices are often on the boring and conservative side, although I do like and wear some bright colors- turquoise and fuschia.



Totally with you there. I haven't worn tights or hose in decades....

I do like diamonds and colored stones as well. I just leeeeaaaannnn towards the diamonds. And I can at least remember to put on my wedding set or 5 stone when I leave the house. I forget half the time to put on a right hand ring (which is where my colored stone rings reside).


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Temperature variations? Don't even go there. I live in a desert, I will beat you. It's 40 C / 104 F here now. Cooling down after summer
> The mink slides are my winter flip flops. And they "edge up" any outfit. No need to match, change a handbag or do makeup. Put them on and they say "I dress like a nerd ironically".
> I'm thinking now, can I wear them with socks? Or that's too far even for them? It gets so cold indoors here because of AC...
> 
> 
> Oh, and cafecreme, sister, I feel your pain about tiny waist. We are here to support you. I have a similar problem, especially with jeans. Tried on many, Victoria Beckham's work best for me



A friend has just informed they're thinking think socks with heeled flip-flops on the Burberry catwalk (I think it's next week). You're ahead of the pack!


----------



## papertiger

bunnycat said:


> I've come here to escape from a potential crazy customer right now. Not looking! Not looking! Not answering!  (After nearly 20 years as an artist you get pretty quick to recognize the signs of an "aint-gonna-touch-this" situation.)
> 
> So- I'm here to share my newest treasures with my fellow scarf/purse/fashion sistas! Back when this thread started a few weeks ago (just a few weeks ago!?!) , I had been looking for awhile for a red or blue bag. Then I opened the search to red, blue or black bag. And very suddenly, not one but *2* vintage bags came on my radar at the same time. One vintage Chanel and one vintage H. I have no name for the H bag, but it's dated Circle G, making it my oldest bag to date! I have a similar vintage Chanel (2 series) in pale green suede and it is very comfortable for me, just like this one. (I can't wear chains for shoulder straps and the big gold lettering is too over the top for me, but these tone on tones are just my thing, so hunting down vintage Chanel takes awhile....) I finished them out with a KDT in black/GHW. While i still might like a red bag at some point, I'm pretty pleased with these.
> 
> View attachment 3819787
> 
> 
> Now, I will go back to surfing and ignoring my emails.....



Gorgeous bags!  Love that your H bag comes from 1977


----------



## EmileH

Congratulations bunnycat. What beautiful and special bags. I can't wait to see which red bag you choose.

Scarf1 I am hopelessly drawn to matching too. It's ok. We are fairly conservative dressers and it works for us. I try to push myself a bit here or there for fun. It's hard to go against my natural instincts. One week I decided that my goal was going to be to not match things all week. I failed the first day. I might try again.


----------



## Moirai

Thank you, ladies! Please indulge me as I share one more. This necklace is mine under different lighting.


----------



## bobkat1991

scarf1 said:


> I don't really like wearing tights or pantyhose, that is partly why I wear pants 90% of the time. I do have a few dresses and skirts that I wear in the summertime( bare legs ). The only time I wear tights/pantyhose lately is for formal nights on the QM2 !
> Diamond vs. colored stones: I actually like both! I do find I wear my diamonds more often due to the "match" syndrome.
> Diamonds match any outfit!
> I grew up in an era and household where I thought things should "match". I remember a few days( or a week ago) someone brought up the issue of matching blacks. That doesn't usually bother me, but matching navy with navy is my current challenge.  Now if I am wearing an outfit that has say pink in it, then I might wear my pink sapphires. If I am wearing green, then a green stone... see what I mean?  When I choose to wear a scarf, I feel that at least one of the colors has to match my top. I see others successfully wearing scarves that contrast with their top/ jacket- but I am still hesitant about trying that.
> Another long-held belief is don't mix patterns. If one item of clothing is patterned, everything else should be solid. Thanks to tpf, I actually have embraced wearing a patterned scarf with stripes! I am always in admiration when others can figure out how to mix patterned items without looking like a clown!
> So I guess my clothing choices are often on the boring and conservative side, although I do like and wear some bright colors- turquoise and fuschia.


scarf1, I'm the one who had "issues" about non matching blacks.  So I thought I'd found a work around....print skirt, black top.  But I don't think this is the perfect solution either.  (Picture in post below)


----------



## bobkat1991

It just seems....a bit much, especially with the acres of print that occur in my size range.  So I may sneak around the issue by wearing a black dress.  Accessorized properly.


----------



## Moirai

bunnycat said:


> I've come here to escape from a potential crazy customer right now. Not looking! Not looking! Not answering!  (After nearly 20 years as an artist you get pretty quick to recognize the signs of an "aint-gonna-touch-this" situation.)
> 
> So- I'm here to share my newest treasures with my fellow scarf/purse/fashion sistas! Back when this thread started a few weeks ago (just a few weeks ago!?!) , I had been looking for awhile for a red or blue bag. Then I opened the search to red, blue or black bag. And very suddenly, not one but *2* vintage bags came on my radar at the same time. One vintage Chanel and one vintage H. I have no name for the H bag, but it's dated Circle G, making it my oldest bag to date! I have a similar vintage Chanel (2 series) in pale green suede and it is very comfortable for me, just like this one. (I can't wear chains for shoulder straps and the big gold lettering is too over the top for me, but these tone on tones are just my thing, so hunting down vintage Chanel takes awhile....) I finished them out with a KDT in black/GHW. While i still might like a red bag at some point, I'm pretty pleased with these.
> 
> View attachment 3819787
> 
> 
> Now, I will go back to surfing and ignoring my emails.....


Congrats! These are beautiful bags. The leather looks luxurious. I love the unique closure of the H bag, very classy.


----------



## Moirai

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3819877
> 
> It just seems....a bit much, especially with the acres of print that occur in my size range.  So I may sneak around the issue by wearing a black dress.  Accessorized properly.


You look fabulous! Very stylish with the hat and Trim!


----------



## scarf1

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3819877
> 
> It just seems....a bit much, especially with the acres of print that occur in my size range.  So I may sneak around the issue by wearing a black dress.  Accessorized properly.


Actually, I would totally do this!


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Thank you, ladies! Please indulge me as I share one more. This necklace is mine under different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3819873
> 
> View attachment 3819851



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Any in action pics? This is my dream necklace!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Thank you, ladies! Please indulge me as I share one more. This necklace is mine under different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3819873
> 
> View attachment 3819851



Stunning! Thanks for sharing the photo.  So much fun. 

And so difficult not to add diamonds to my jewelry wishlist. I have a pendant.  And of course my engagement ring. I want new earrings. But I think that's all for diamonds for me. Unless you tempt me further.

Bobcat I think your outfit is lovely.


----------



## Katel

nicole0612 said:


> As would I! Remind me where you are located Katel. I think I had not yet joined the forum when you were on here more often in the past. Glad to meet you



Lovely to meet you, Nicole! I'm up north - will pm you.



Moirai said:


> @Katel, @expatwife, @Simplyput, @leechiyong  - Welcome! It's very interesting and enriching to get different perspectives and to chat with others from different cultures and regions of the world.



Thank you Moirai! I agree, all the different perspectives, cultures, and regions of the participants here is what makes life full and complete - we are one human family.



Cordeliere said:


> I am on the gulf side.  A few days ago, we were really sweating it.  Now the models are moving Irma to most probably going up the east coast, or at worst up the middle of the state.   But models can change.   We are predicted to get 10 to 20 inches of rain, which is no big deal.    The wind is the scary part.   Most probable is 40-70 mph of wind.   The weather channel says we will get 35 mph.   A tile repairman who is working on one of our apartments swears we are going to get 120  mph.   Who do you believe when no one really knows.   This is our first hurricane.  I decided I was really ignorant about hurricanes when I was asking for advice from the woman in the take out window at McDonalds.   But hey, she gave me good advice.  This is not her first rodeo.
> 
> Our house is built like a fortress and is 25 feet above sea level and has hurricane windows.   We will be fine no matter what.   We are doing everything we can to secure our rental properties.   Anything left outside can become a projectile.   We have made all our tenants take in their lawn chairs, plants, etc.  We have trimmed back trees at one property.   We had our landscapers dig drainage channels to divert water away from the building.  We have done everything we can do.   Now we just have to hope that the wind doesn't pick up  a barbecue grill or lawn chair from a neighboring property and put it through one of our tenant's windows.  If that happens, the apartment or house blows up like a balloon and the roof blows off.   If our rental property blows, there goes our income.
> 
> I am expecting we will be ok.   But I hate talking to the pessimists.  I get scared again when I do.  If anyone wants to pray for us, pray for low wind speeds.



Praying praying praying for y'all



Mininana said:


> I had the same filler injected in my upper and lower lips and in my nose (same syringe) so I'm pretty sure it can be done to any part of the face. Just make sure to go to a specialist.



Thank you so much, Mininana - appt made.



Sheikha Latifa said:


> That post was written under the influence of emotions, I apologise .
> If the "Christian American" who has "nothing in common with Muslims" feels threatened by me writing here, that's her own problem



I'm sorry you were harassed - purely outrageous and disgusting.

You are terribly funny and clever and I'm sure I speak for everyone saying you are always welcome here with open arms and we will not welcome hatred in any form.


----------



## Katel

BBC said:


> Ha....if you haven't seen Gorsuch yet, you maybe in trouble! I never heard of them before I moved into my house and received a catalog....love at first sight. They have a bunch of stores out West (Aspen - literally the first boutique off the gondola - Vail, Beaver Creek, etc) Lots of amazing ski and winter pieces. I will definitely check out your suggestions for tweed blazers but I may wait until our December trip to Austria as there is a shop in town that sells exactly what I'm looking for (same exact designer without the Gorsuch-added price!). I will also look at Joseph as well as Rag & Bone and Veronica Beard.



Love Gorsuch!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> The chihuahua and I are catching up on our stack of catalogs and magazines. A few interesting things from the Neiman Marcus and Saks catalogs
> 
> Please save me from myself. 50 is too old to wear these floral or fishnet stockings right?
> 
> View attachment 3819157
> 
> 
> With all the 70s themed clothes in the stores I have been daydreaming about my favorite article of clothing as a 7 year old: an embroidered leather jacket with little flowers. Low and behold:
> 
> View attachment 3819158
> 
> 
> Finally I think I'm in serious love with these boots. Someone please tell me that I don't need more boots
> 
> View attachment 3819159



You need those boots if you love them - they're wonderful, as is the jacket -
I've never liked patterned sheer tights so I won't comment as I'm biased.



Moirai said:


> Thank you, ladies! Please indulge me as I share one more. This necklace is mine under different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3819873
> 
> View attachment 3819851



OMG!! Spectacular!!


----------



## Mininana

Katel said:


> Lovely to meet you, Nicole! I'm up north - will pm you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Moirai! I agree, all the different perspectives, cultures, and regions of the participants here is what makes life full and complete - we are one human family.
> 
> 
> 
> Praying praying praying for y'all
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Mininana - appt made.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you were harassed - purely outrageous and disgusting.
> 
> You are terribly funny and clever and I'm sure I speak for everyone saying you are always welcome here with open arms and we will not welcome hatred in any form.




That is so exciting!! Don't be intimidated by the mililitres.... at the end of the day, one syringe is just 1ml and it's basically 1/5 of a teaspoon!!! So really nothing!!! I started out with half a syringe for both upper and lower lips, and I was back a week after to use it all up. For my second time around, I went back at 10 months, had most of my syringe on the lips, and just a teeny bit on the nose to make it slightly pointier at the tip! So much fun. I want a 3 point rhino next time!! That's having fillers put in 3 points in the nose to smooth out the bridge and have the tip stand out a little more!!


----------



## scarf1

Friends-
My scarf mail finally arrived today! This CSGM is from SS2014- I was in the early days of my H scarf obsession, and had not yet tried this format. I still remember first seeing @pierina2  modeling this  back in 2014, and I never forgot about it. It was love ❤️ at first sight
Having recently looked at the CSGM thread, I know several other regulars own this CW as well. At any rate, I bought it from a lovely fellow tpf-er.

To be honest, I own this in the same colors in the 90 twill.  So I knew the colors would work for me. Mors et gourmettes remix. So easy to wear with blues and greens. It matches 2 light green sweaters that my other CSGMs don't, and it is even a great match with my blue puffer jacket with lime green zippers! I am heaven!


----------



## bunnycat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations bunnycat. What beautiful and special bags. I can't wait to see which red bag you choose.
> 
> Scarf1 I am hopelessly drawn to matching too. It's ok. We are fairly conservative dressers and it works for us. I try to push myself a bit here or there for fun. It's hard to go against my natural instincts. One week I decided that my goal was going to be to not match things all week. I failed the first day. I might try again.



Thank you so kindly PbP! The heat is off with these 2 bags. I'll take my time for the right red bag!



Moirai said:


> Thank you, ladies! Please indulge me as I share one more. This necklace is mine under different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3819873
> 
> View attachment 3819851



Oh wow! Gorgeous! I bet it shines like the stars! 



bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3819877
> 
> It just seems....a bit much, especially with the acres of print that occur in my size range.  So I may sneak around the issue by wearing a black dress.  Accessorized properly.



Love the ensemble Bobkat! The Trim is a good color with that skirt.  


Moirai said:


> Congrats! These are beautiful bags. The leather looks luxurious. I love the unique closure of the H bag, very classy.



Thank you kindly Moira!



scarf1 said:


> Friends-
> My scarf mail finally arrived today! This CSGM is from SS2014- I was in the early days of my H scarf obsession, and had not yet tried this format. I still remember first seeing @pierina2  modeling this  back in 2014, and I never forgot about it. It was love ❤️ at first sight
> Having recently looked at the CSGM thread, I know several other regulars own this CW as well. At any rate, I bought it from a lovely fellow tpf-er.
> 
> To be honest, I own this in the same colors in the 90 twill.  So I knew the colors would work for me. Mors et gourmettes remix. So easy to wear with blues and greens. It matches 2 light green sweaters that my other CSGMs don't, and it is even a great match with my blue puffer jacket with lime green zippers! I am heaven!
> 
> View attachment 3820006
> View attachment 3820007
> View attachment 3820008
> View attachment 3820010



Gorgeous scarf1! That bit of pale and lime green give it just the right oomph!


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> Well, I haven't made it to the World's Ten Best Dressed list, so my opinions are to be taken with a grain of salt, but I try to choose one focal point per outfit and then everything else is in a supporting role.


I try to go minimal, but I'm easily distracted by shiny and sparkly.


Moirai said:


> Thank you, ladies! Please indulge me as I share one more. This necklace is mine under different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3819873
> 
> View attachment 3819851


Wow!!! Thanks for sharing! A mod shot would be *amazing!!!*


----------



## scarf1

"Matching" bangles, LOL!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Any in action pics? This is my dream necklace!


Thank you cafecreme! I'll look or I'll take one 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning! Thanks for sharing the photo.  So much fun.
> 
> And so difficult not to add diamonds to my jewelry wishlist. I have a pendant.  And of course my engagement ring. I want new earrings. But I think that's all for diamonds for me. Unless you tempt me further.
> 
> Bobcat I think your outfit is lovely.


Thanks! I second you getting at least 1 carat for ear. Mine are 1 carat each from DH for Christmas several years ago. He played DeBeers theme song when I unwrapped it, haha. He remembered my saying "I love that song!" every time I see those commercials. I did change the studs to simple dangling setting because the studs irritated my skin. They're my daily earrings now.



Katel said:


> Love Gorsuch!
> 
> 
> 
> You need those boots if you love them - they're wonderful, as is the jacket -
> I've never liked patterned sheer tights so I won't comment as I'm biased.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!! Spectacular!!


Thank you Katel!



scarf1 said:


> Friends-
> My scarf mail finally arrived today! This CSGM is from SS2014- I was in the early days of my H scarf obsession, and had not yet tried this format. I still remember first seeing @pierina2  modeling this  back in 2014, and I never forgot about it. It was love ❤️ at first sight
> Having recently looked at the CSGM thread, I know several other regulars own this CW as well. At any rate, I bought it from a lovely fellow tpf-er.
> 
> To be honest, I own this in the same colors in the 90 twill.  So I knew the colors would work for me. Mors et gourmettes remix. So easy to wear with blues and greens. It matches 2 light green sweaters that my other CSGMs don't, and it is even a great match with my blue puffer jacket with lime green zippers! I am heaven!
> 
> View attachment 3820006
> View attachment 3820007
> View attachment 3820008
> View attachment 3820010


It's lovely! And looks great with your outfits.



bunnycat said:


> Thank you so kindly PbP! The heat is off with these 2 bags. I'll take my time for the right red bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Gorgeous! I bet it shines like the stars!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the ensemble Bobkat! The Trim is a good color with that skirt.
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly Moira!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous scarf1! That bit of pale and lime green give it just the right oomph!


Thank you bunnycat!


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I try to go minimal, but I'm easily distracted by shiny and sparkly.
> 
> Wow!!! Thanks for sharing! A mod shot would be *amazing!!!*


Thanks Genie! 



scarf1 said:


> "Matching" bangles, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820064


Those colors are lovely! Perfect!


----------



## scarf1

Moirai said:


> Thank you cafecreme! I'll look or I'll take one
> 
> 
> Thanks! I second you getting at least 1 carat for ear. Mine are 1 carat each from DH for Christmas several years ago. He played DeBeers theme song when I unwrapped it, haha. He remembered my saying "I love that song!" every time I see those commercials. I did change the studs to simple dangling setting because the studs irritated my skin. They're my daily earrings now.
> 
> 
> Thank you Katel!
> 
> 
> It's lovely! And looks great with your outfits.
> 
> 
> Thank you bunnycat!


Would love to see a pic of the "dangling" setting. My current studs are .5 carat each but if I got larger ones, think they might look too big on my ears, so dangling sounds like a possible solution...


----------



## Genie27

I like dangling earrings too because my ears are always covered by my hair. Moirai, I'd love to see them too.


----------



## Genie27

scarf1 said:


> "Matching" bangles, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820064


Gorgeous! Are the Clics PHW? Do you recall the colour on the right?


----------



## bobkat1991

Moirai said:


> You look fabulous! Very stylish with the hat and Trim!


Thank you, Moirai!



scarf1 said:


> Actually, I would totally do this!


Which would you totally do, scarf1?  The print skirt or the one color dress?



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning! Thanks for sharing the photo.  So much fun.
> 
> And so difficult not to add diamonds to my jewelry wishlist. I have a pendant.  And of course my engagement ring. I want new earrings. But I think that's all for diamonds for me. Unless you tempt me further.
> 
> Bobcat I think your outfit is lovely.


Thank you, Pocketbook Pup!



scarf1 said:


> Friends-
> My scarf mail finally arrived today! This CSGM is from SS2014- I was in the early days of my H scarf obsession, and had not yet tried this format. I still remember first seeing @pierina2  modeling this  back in 2014, and I never forgot about it. It was love ❤️ at first sight
> Having recently looked at the CSGM thread, I know several other regulars own this CW as well. At any rate, I bought it from a lovely fellow tpf-er.
> 
> To be honest, I own this in the same colors in the 90 twill.  So I knew the colors would work for me. Mors et gourmettes remix. So easy to wear with blues and greens. It matches 2 light green sweaters that my other CSGMs don't, and it is even a great match with my blue puffer jacket with lime green zippers! I am heaven!
> 
> View attachment 3820006
> View attachment 3820007
> View attachment 3820008
> View attachment 3820010


Wowza!!  Not my colors, but it's a great CSGM in *your* colors!



bunnycat said:


> Thank you so kindly PbP! The heat is off with these 2 bags. I'll take my time for the right red bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Gorgeous! I bet it shines like the stars!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the ensemble Bobkat! The Trim is a good color with that skirt.
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly Moira!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous scarf1! That bit of pale and lime green give it just the right oomph!


Thank you bunnycat!  And I adore your new bags!


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous! Are the Clics PHW? Do you recall the colour on the right?


Yes, all 4 are PHW
The clic on the right is lagoon


----------



## scarf1

bobkat1991 said:


> Thank you, Moirai!
> Which would you totally do, scarf1?  The print skirt or the one color dress?
> Thank you, Pocketbook Pup!
> Wowza!!  Not my colors, but it's a great CSGM in *your* colors!
> Thank you bunnycat!  And I adore your new bags!


Actually I meant solid  top with print skirt. But I would also do one color dress plus scarf.


----------



## Mininana

scarf1 said:


> "Matching" bangles, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820064




I only own two clic h and they are the same exact colors!! My rose dragee is gold hardware though. And my lagoon is the wide version


----------



## Genie27

I have lagoon in GHW. I also like the PHW. 

So here is my dilemma with Clics. I want a couple more of GHW and a couple PHW, but have not found colours I liked in either. So I only have the one Lagoon that I


----------



## EmileH

Scarf1 I'm so happy for you. This is so perfect for you. I can't believe how great it is with your jacket. Well done! I'll look forward to more modeling photos.


----------



## scarf1

Mininana said:


> I only own two clic h and they are the same exact colors!! My rose dragee is gold hardware though. And my lagoon is the wide version


Actually the left one is white( blanc?). These are my 2 most used clics!
Would love a pink bangle - just waiting for the right shade of pink. Unfortunately pink gold does not look great against my skin. Either PHW or GHW look best.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Scarf1 I'm so happy for you. This is so perfect for you. I can't believe how great it is with your jacket. Well done! I'll look forward to more modeling photos.


Thank you! Yes, I bought the jacket 2 years ago, so that was pure luck! Think this will be my 2017 CSGM!


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> I have lagoon in GHW. I also like the PHW.
> 
> So here is my dilemma with Clics. I want a couple more of GHW and a couple PHW, but have not found colours I liked in either. So I only have the one Lagoon that I


I highly recommend a white one with either GHW or PHW- it is my most used one, particularly in the summer.


----------



## cafecreme15

scarf1 said:


> I highly recommend a white one with either GHW or PHW- it is my most used one, particularly in the summer.



I just got a blanc with PHW the other day! I love it so far. It truly goes with everything yet it pops because of the white. I think it is more eye catching than the black.


----------



## Moirai

scarf1 said:


> Would love to see a pic of the "dangling" setting. My current studs are .5 carat each but if I got larger ones, think they might look too big on my ears, so dangling sounds like a possible solution...





Genie27 said:


> I like dangling earrings too because my ears are always covered by my hair. Moirai, I'd love to see them too.


Hi scarf and genie - It's a simple setting that any jeweler can order or have in stock. It's leverback. My jeweler wanted to add tiny diamonds along the front but I didn't want more bling.


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> I don't really like wearing tights or pantyhose, that is partly why I wear pants 90% of the time. I do have a few dresses and skirts that I wear in the summertime( bare legs ). The only time I wear tights/pantyhose lately is for formal nights on the QM2 !
> Diamond vs. colored stones: I actually like both! I do find I wear my diamonds more often due to the "match" syndrome.
> Diamonds match any outfit!
> I grew up in an era and household where I thought things should "match". I remember a few days( or a week ago) someone brought up the issue of matching blacks. That doesn't usually bother me, but matching navy with navy is my current challenge.  Now if I am wearing an outfit that has say pink in it, then I might wear my pink sapphires. If I am wearing green, then a green stone... see what I mean?  When I choose to wear a scarf, I feel that at least one of the colors has to match my top. I see others successfully wearing scarves that contrast with their top/ jacket- but I am still hesitant about trying that.
> Another long-held belief is don't mix patterns. If one item of clothing is patterned, everything else should be solid. Thanks to tpf, I actually have embraced wearing a patterned scarf with stripes! I am always in admiration when others can figure out how to mix patterned items without looking like a clown!
> So I guess my clothing choices are often on the boring and conservative side, although I do like and wear some bright colors- turquoise and fuschia.


I like to match colors if I can.   I wore a burnt orange dress the other day with  burnt orange tights and a (guess what) burnt orange patterned HS.  It was a rather bright outfit.   Usually I wear fairly quiet outfits.   But no one looked at me cross-eyed.  (It would have been wonderful to have burnt orange shoes).  If I was to quiet the outfit down I would have worn brown tights but was getting ready in a hurry so . . . burnt orange it was!

Your clothing strategy sounds fine to me, Scarf1.   It doesn't sound boring, it just sounds like what you like to wear.


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> Hi scarf and genie - It's a simple setting that any jeweler can order or have in stock. It's leverback. My jeweler wanted to add tiny diamonds along the front but I didn't want more bling.
> View attachment 3820219



This is absolutely lovely.


----------



## Joannadyne

scarf1 said:


> "Matching" bangles, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820064



Love your new csgm, scarf1! I love this design. And I love the matching bracelets!


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Wonderful stones come out of Africa these days.
> I have a bunch of books on jewelry and gemstones.   In one of them I read that the neon color of Paraiba tourmaline had been duplicated in quartz.  I think that's true to some degree, especially since Paraibas currently on the "mass" market (that is, the market an average person could access, not the extraordinary premium stuff sold by, say, Constantine Wild) on the market seem to be pale aqua-green and not exactly neon.   I got a small Lagos ring in blue topaz and to me it looks neon, or at least quite vivid.  I got it a while back.   It might have been  from their Glacier line.  I have to say that neon is not a color that I wear every day so I wonder how much people with real Paraibas wear theirs.  I can see why diamonds are everyday stones if they are not too over the top.
> I once saw an unheated aquamarine in a early 20C. ring in an antique store.  The price was affordable and it quickly sold.  The color was this exquisite seafoam greenish-blue. Never seen that color again.
> I once saw a pigeon-blood Burmese ruby in a special display case at an antique show.  Now _that_ glowed, like it was lit from the inside.


I would love to have seen that ruby. To also see a high quality emerald would be amazing too. 



scarf1 said:


> Friends-
> My scarf mail finally arrived today! This CSGM is from SS2014- I was in the early days of my H scarf obsession, and had not yet tried this format. I still remember first seeing @pierina2  modeling this  back in 2014, and I never forgot about it. It was love ❤️ at first sight
> Having recently looked at the CSGM thread, I know several other regulars own this CW as well. At any rate, I bought it from a lovely fellow tpf-er.
> 
> To be honest, I own this in the same colors in the 90 twill.  So I knew the colors would work for me. Mors et gourmettes remix. So easy to wear with blues and greens. It matches 2 light green sweaters that my other CSGMs don't, and it is even a great match with my blue puffer jacket with lime green zippers! I am heaven!
> 
> View attachment 3820006
> View attachment 3820007
> View attachment 3820008
> View attachment 3820010


I'm looking at your pics again and the matches are perfect. Do you use any scarf rings with your csgm?
And do you have the Mors scarf ring? I'm wondering about its usefulness with 90 silks.



Pirula said:


> This is absolutely lovely.


Thank you Pirula!


----------



## cremel

Eagle and Moirai what a coincidence that you are thinking about emerald and Rudy and colored stones.  

Eagle if you remember the stones I shared on the good times cafe, you probably would recall a Tsavorite amongst others.  That 3 ct top quality stone was used to make a ring.  It was beautiful.  Unfortunately I lost it a few weeks back, and absolutely no clue where I lost it. How sad.  



And the brighter side is that dear DH observed that I was affected for days because of that.  And he worked with my niece who is a GIA professional and bought me another Tsavorite.  My niece and I almost decided on the design, a ring.  This one is about 3.7 ct, the clarity and color are at the same ranking as my lost one.  

Let's take a quick peek at the stone. 



Here's another one that I considered but passed because of the attachment to my green stone. 







I cannot agree with you more that ruby is a magic stone, especially this kind of natural & ingested ones.  DH and niece asked me to pick one between the Tsavorite and this Ruby. I chose the green stone.  One day I will find my perfect pigeon blood Rudy but not as big as this 8 ct one. This would look ridiculous on my tiny hand and it's pricy too.


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> "Matching" bangles, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820064



[emoji106][emoji106][emoji257][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> I like to match colors if I can.   I wore a burnt orange dress the other day with  burnt orange tights and a (guess what) burnt orange patterned HS.  It was a rather bright outfit.   Usually I wear fairly quiet outfits.   But no one looked at me cross-eyed.  (It would have been wonderful to have burnt orange shoes).  If I was to quiet the outfit down I would have worn brown tights but was getting ready in a hurry so . . . burnt orange it was!
> 
> Your clothing strategy sounds fine to me, Scarf1.   It doesn't sound boring, it just sounds like what you like to wear.



I do the same eagle! I didn't have many green or blue clothes or accessories before. Because of a blue sapphire and a Tsavorite ring I started buying clothes in these colors. [emoji3]


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> "Matching" bangles, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820064



These pieces match perfectly and you will look fantastic in them scarf!! Hard to believe they were not made together as one package.


----------



## Vitamina H

cremel said:


> Eagle and Moirai what a coincidence that you are thinking about emerald and Rudy and colored stones.
> 
> Eagle if you remember the stones I shared on the good times cafe, you probably would recall a Tsavorite amongst others.  That 3 ct top quality stone was used to make a ring.  It was beautiful.  Unfortunately I lost it a few weeks back, and absolutely no clue where I lost it. How sad.
> View attachment 3820336
> 
> 
> And the brighter side is that dear DH observed that I was affected for days because of that.  And he worked with my niece who is a GIA professional and bought me another Tsavorite.  My niece and I almost decided on the design, a ring.  This one is about 3.7 ct, the clarity and color are at the same ranking as my lost one.
> 
> Let's take a quick peek at the stone.
> View attachment 3820335
> 
> 
> Here's another one that I considered but passed because of the attachment to my green stone.
> View attachment 3820337
> 
> 
> Cremel, I am so sorry you lost your original ring. Is it the one pictured? What a stunning piece. I love your happy ending though and how observant and sweet  your husband was to arrange a replacement ring for you! That makes your new ring feel extra special!!
> View attachment 3820339
> 
> View attachment 3820340
> 
> 
> I cannot agree with you more that ruby is a magic stone, especially this kind of natural & ingested ones.  DH and niece asked me to pick one between the Tsavorite and this Ruby. I chose the green stone.  One day I will find my perfect pigeon blood Rudy but not as big as this 8 ct one. This would look ridiculous on my tiny hand and it's pricy too.


----------



## Vitamina H

scarf1 said:


> "Matching" bangles, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820064


 Oh, big congrats Scarf!! I also remember Pierina's and Etoile's photos of this CSGM!  This is just perfect for you, my friend, and total serendipity with your matching clics, bangles, and jacket. What a super find! Do you still have your navy and fuschia Mors Remix in the 90cm too? I still have mine!


----------



## Vitamina H

bunnycat said:


> I've come here to escape from a potential crazy customer right now. Not looking! Not looking! Not answering!  (After nearly 20 years as an artist you get pretty quick to recognize the signs of an "aint-gonna-touch-this" situation.)
> 
> So- I'm here to share my newest treasures with my fellow scarf/purse/fashion sistas! Back when this thread started a few weeks ago (just a few weeks ago!?!) , I had been looking for awhile for a red or blue bag. Then I opened the search to red, blue or black bag. And very suddenly, not one but *2* vintage bags came on my radar at the same time. One vintage Chanel and one vintage H. I have no name for the H bag, but it's dated Circle G, making it my oldest bag to date! I have a similar vintage Chanel (2 series) in pale green suede and it is very comfortable for me, just like this one. (I can't wear chains for shoulder straps and the big gold lettering is too over the top for me, but these tone on tones are just my thing, so hunting down vintage Chanel takes awhile....) I finished them out with a KDT in black/GHW. While i still might like a red bag at some point, I'm pretty pleased with these.
> 
> View attachment 3819787
> 
> 
> Now, I will go back to surfing and ignoring my emails.....



Congrats on these, Bunny! You have a knack for finding the coolest pieces! The clasp on your new H bag is fabulous. I am interested in the vintage locking mechanisms and wow did you find a great piece!! So happy for you!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai your earrings are lovely. I love small dangles. 

Cremel I'm so sorry about your ring but very happy that you are getting a new one. Like you I match the colors of my jewelry scarves and accessories so I can see why you wanted to replace the green stone. The ruby was also lovely. I have a feeling DH will make sure one comes your way eventually too. 

Scarf1 your bracelets are [emoji7]. I don't collect clic clacs.  I decided that I didn't want to fall too far down the Hermes bracelet well. The only bracelets that I allow myself to buy are the Kelly double tours which I like to stack with my chain d'ancre tgm bracelet. You have me wondering if I should buy one in craie. I don't know if it will pop especially against my fair skin. What do you think? [emoji848]

The only other bracelets I have from Hermes are a barenia cduc and a black box cduc. I'm hoping to get a blue croc one at some point. And that's all. They are too $$$ to collect every color.

Which brings me to another beauty question: I feel as if I have facial skin care under control. I have regular facials and I use a combination of gm Collins and environ products. Does anyone have advice on body skin care? I am almost never in the sun but I feel like the skin on my forearms is starting to show a few spots. I'm terrible about even moisturizing. I feel like I should start devoting as much effort to my body skin as my facial skin. Any suggestion for products? I need exfoliation, moisture, and some firming won't hurt.


----------



## Vitamina H

Genie, what did you decide on the JC boots? I LOVE them!!! I liked the ballerinas(?) you tried with your dress better, but the boots are fab with your idea of jeans/leggings. Is the toe more rounded? It looks to be. I need a new round toe pair of boots. I have a pair of very narrow cut wing tip boots and seriously had a few months of nerve damage in my toes after walking in them for a full day a few years back. Never again! Anthracite would be a great color other than black or brown and I can imagine it paring so nicely with grays and navy.


----------



## Vitamina H

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Moirai your earrings are lovely. I love small dangles.
> 
> Cremel I'm so sorry about your ring but very happy that you are getting a new one. Like you I match the colors of my jewelry scarves and accessories so I can see why you wanted to replace the green stone. The ruby was also lovely. I have a feeling DH will make sure one comes your way eventually too.
> 
> Scarf1 your bracelets are [emoji7]. I don't collect clic clacs.  I decided that I didn't want to fall too far down the Hermes bracelet well. The only bracelets that I allow myself to buy are the Kelly double tours which I like to stack with my chain d'ancre tgm bracelet. You have me wondering if I should buy one in craie. I don't know if it will pop especially against my fair skin. What do you think? [emoji848]
> 
> The only other bracelets I have from Hermes are a barenia cduc and a black box cduc. I'm hoping to get a blue croc one at some point. And that's all. They are too $$$ to collect every color.
> 
> Which brings me to another beauty question: I feel as if I have facial skin care under control. I have regular facials and I use a combination of gm Collins and environ products. Does anyone have advice on body skin care? I am almost never in the sun but I feel like the skin on my forearms is starting to show a few spots. I'm terrible about even moisturizing. I feel like I should start devoting as much effort to my body skin as my facial skin. Any suggestion for products? I need exfoliation, moisture, and some firming won't hurt.



Good morning to you, dear PbP.  I don't have any wonderful skin care tips for the body to recommend other than what I use and am happy with. I use a mineral sea salt and shea butter body cream that I am super happy with. I am not sure if it is sold in the States, but it is by Zarqa. I purchase it in the Netherlands (super cheap too!). I love that is fast absorbing and not oily at all. Maybe we should just plan a friends PF meet in South of France with a stop in Bordeaux! We could go to the  oh - so - amazing Caudalie Spa. AAHhH that sounds fantastic today, right! What could _possibly_ be better than sitting in a barrel of wine other than drinking it!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Cordeliere said:


> No shooting here.   No stone throwing.   I am interested in alternatives.   It is almost impossible for me not to fall into group think, so I appreciate having other options.  Do they have the logo in the weave?   I am kind of adamantly anti logo, so that would be a problem for me.  If not logo heavy, I will definitely check them out.


Hey Cordie
Not sure if this has already been answered but the logo is self coloured in the normal monogram one's, so not that obvious, the lurex and denim are more noticeable as they are a contrasting colour.  
This does mean the shawl's are reversible giving a different overall look however which can be nice.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hey ladies, jumping back in and trying to catch up.
Now I am back at work it is all consuming as usual and have had no "fun" time.
Wow, this thread moves fast I have around 60 pages to catch up on.
If I miss anyone I am sorry but hope all are well and safe in light of recent weather issues.
Now for more relevant responses as I move on through.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

eagle1002us said:


> Grima, John Donald -- 60s and 70s stuff which I think was a truly imaginative period.


Interesting, I have not heard of him.
Must check it out!


----------



## Moirai

cremel said:


> Eagle and Moirai what a coincidence that you are thinking about emerald and Rudy and colored stones.
> 
> Eagle if you remember the stones I shared on the good times cafe, you probably would recall a Tsavorite amongst others.  That 3 ct top quality stone was used to make a ring.  It was beautiful.  Unfortunately I lost it a few weeks back, and absolutely no clue where I lost it. How sad.
> View attachment 3820336
> 
> 
> And the brighter side is that dear DH observed that I was affected for days because of that.  And he worked with my niece who is a GIA professional and bought me another Tsavorite.  My niece and I almost decided on the design, a ring.  This one is about 3.7 ct, the clarity and color are at the same ranking as my lost one.
> 
> Let's take a quick peek at the stone.
> View attachment 3820335
> 
> 
> Here's another one that I considered but passed because of the attachment to my green stone.
> View attachment 3820337
> 
> View attachment 3820339
> 
> View attachment 3820340
> 
> 
> I cannot agree with you more that ruby is a magic stone, especially this kind of natural & ingested ones.  DH and niece asked me to pick one between the Tsavorite and this Ruby. I chose the green stone.  One day I will find my perfect pigeon blood Rudy but not as big as this 8 ct one. This would look ridiculous on my tiny hand and it's pricy too.


The stones are gorgeous, Cremel. I'm sorry you lost the original one but the new stone is a beauty too. Will you have similar setting as first ring? It looks like flower petals. Beautiful setting. I would love to see the ring when it's completed. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Moirai

@Pocketbook Pup - thanks!

Thanks everyone for the likes and for letting me share 

PbP- I don't have any special body treatments other than using loofah and applying body lotion everywhere except for my back which I can't reach, haha. I always apply to my upper arms, otherwise the skin can have a rough texture. I don't put sunscreen on body unless I know I'm out in sun for an extended period or heading to beach or pool. But I am religious about sunscreen on my face and neck. Now if I can only get my DH and kids to listen...


----------



## Vitamina H

*Prepster*,  loved your post a while back on the 'look' you created with the red lipstick/trousers/hair in a French twist, etc.. I have been thinking of this and, in my mind, I am imagining a combination of a younger Sharon Stone meets  1940's Katherine Hepburn. You have given me some ideas!! Thank you! I continue to clear out my wardrobe and just found a never worn pair of fabulous wool, wider legged trousers. I am going to play around with this image I have in my head now! 

*Papertiger*, I enjoyed reading how you plan each new seasons outfits with a theme. You are so creative!! Are you familar with a brand called Marc Cain? I really like some of their pieces (and find quality to be good). I look forward to  the beginning of each new season to see what they have come up with. They have themed capsule mini collections - much like your post! It is so creative, inventive, and fun!  I thought of you yesterday while shopping. We had crummy weather yesterday and went to local mall to get out and about. I popped into Esprit for a look and was wowed by a few things. They had a really cute collection that was definitely inspired by the Gucci Tian prints. A satin (?) bomber style jacket was super cute and fun with the by "Gucci Tian" embroidery - inspired  design. I should have bought it = maybe I will! They also had a tweed coat that made me pause (very bright and fun).  I was seriously impressed by how many cute pieces I saw. 

*BBC*, thank you for the info on Gorsuch! It looks like they have beautiful pieces! I am a big fan of Bogner and Loro Piana too. LP truly spoils you, but for the price it should, right!! It sounds like, from reading your posts, that we may have similar body types. I find Gant to be a great go to for casual pieces, especially everyday running around pieces. They usually offer a couple nice tweed blazers in the Fall. This FW I would love to add a few new dresses, but it is always the same. When you are looking, you can never find something....when not, 100 will be there!! Ha!! i love skirts and have a few pieces that work well, but I have a problem with them twisting and turning or riding up high. It drives me insane! I have decided dresses work much better for my body type. Do you find this too?


----------



## Moirai

Speaking of hosiery....up until recently I have no qualms wearing dresses and skirts in summer without them. But now I'm on a mission to find the sheerest hosiery. Does anyone feel the same or do you ladies use special lotion on your legs to hide imperfections?


----------



## papertiger

Vitamina H said:


> *Prepster*,  loved your post a while back on the 'look' you created with the red lipstick/trousers/hair in a French twist, etc.. I have been thinking of this and, in my mind, I am imagining a combination of a younger Sharon Stone meets  1940's Katherine Hepburn. You have given me some ideas!! Thank you! I continue to clear out my wardrobe and just found a never worn pair of fabulous wool, wider legged trousers. I am going to play around with this image I have in my head now!
> 
> *Papertiger*, I enjoyed reading how you plan each new seasons outfits with a theme. You are so creative!! Are you familar with a brand called Marc Cain? I really like some of their pieces (and find quality to be good). I look forward to  the beginning of each new season to see what they have come up with. They have themed capsule mini collections - much like your post! It is so creative, inventive, and fun!  I thought of you yesterday while shopping. We had crummy weather yesterday and went to local mall to get out and about. I popped into Esprit for a look and was wowed by a few things. They had a really cute collection that was definitely inspired by the Gucci Tian prints. A satin (?) bomber style jacket was super cute and fun with the by "Gucci Tian" embroidery - inspired  design. I should have bought it = maybe I will! They also had a tweed coat that made me pause (very bright and fun).  I was seriously impressed by how many cute pieces I saw.
> 
> *BBC*, thank you for the info on Gorsuch! It looks like they have beautiful pieces! I am a big fan of Bogner and Loro Piana too. LP truly spoils you, but for the price it should, right!! It sounds like, from reading your posts, that we may have similar body types. I find Gant to be a great go to for casual pieces, especially everyday running around pieces. They usually offer a couple nice tweed blazers in the Fall. This FW I would love to add a few new dresses, but it is always the same. When you are looking, you can never find something....when not, 100 will be there!! Ha!! i love skirts and have a few pieces that work well, but I have a problem with them twisting and turning or riding up high. It drives me insane! I have decided dresses work much better for my body type. Do you find this too?



MC do very wearable stuff as do Carven and Helmut Lang at what is ludicrously called mid-range.  

Totally with you, no one can't find anything when actually needed. I find it easier to buy when something useful and irresistible turns up and give away something that has been much loved but seen better days.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Speaking of hosiery....up until recently I have no qualms wearing dresses and skirts in summer without them. But now I'm on a mission to find the sheerest hosiery. Does anyone feel the same or do you ladies use special lotion on your legs to hide imperfections?



Better to use moisturiser with a self-developer for a slight colour that will even the colour over all or a MAC body makeup in a skin-match colour with translucent powder to set. It's as important to use an exact match or you can make the 'imperfection' even worse. Use it like the sheerest concealer. Concealers may work but you may need a different colour from your face and that could be a completely different tone too so you may need a colour wheel pallet so you mix your own. 

http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/produ...ion/mac-studio-face-and-body-foundation-50-ml

http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/produ.../mac-studio-conceal-and-correct-palettemedium


----------



## CapriTrotteur

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3808142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia Picotin mm picture, at last!


Great pic BobKat, lovely Barenia pico!


----------



## Genie27

Cremel, that is sad about losing your ring, but this one will be beautiful too! Your niece is very talented - I remember the other time you posted your selection and the end result!



Vitamina H said:


> Genie, what did you decide on the JC boots? I LOVE them!!! I liked the ballerinas(?) you tried with your dress better, but the boots are fab with your idea of jeans/leggings. Is the toe more rounded? It looks to be. I need a new round toe pair of boots. I have a pair of very narrow cut wing tip boots and seriously had a few months of nerve damage in my toes after walking in them for a full day a few years back. Never again! Anthracite would be a great color other than black or brown and I can imagine it paring so nicely with grays and navy.


Yes these are round-ish toe.
I have kept them for now, but have an opportunity to go on a shoe-shopping expedition next week, so I will look specifically for other flat boots that may stop higher or lower with a similar sole. If I don't find anything else better, I will keep them.

I love the colour, style and sole, but I feel the style is a bit too rugged for my current winter wardrobe.


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> Better to use moisturiser with a self-developer for a slight colour that will even the colour over all or a MAC body makeup in a skin-match colour with translucent powder to set. It's as important to use an exact match or you can make the 'imperfection' even worse. Use it like the sheerest concealer. Concealers may work but you may need a different colour from your face and that could be a completely different tone too so you may need a colour wheel pallet so you mix your own.
> 
> http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/produ...ion/mac-studio-face-and-body-foundation-50-ml
> 
> http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/produ.../mac-studio-conceal-and-correct-palettemedium



Do you have to worry about the concealer coming off on your clothes or on furniture etc? That aspect has always scared me off. I have also heard if some oils that supposedly make the legs look better but I can't recall the brands. Do you know anything about them?

Vitamina I'm in for a Bordeaux meetup


----------



## EmileH

Moirai I am on a quest to find great sheer nude hose that look good with my pale skin. I have to say that the wolford that I tried didn't do it for me. The color and sheerness was nice, but they were not stretchy enough. They bunched at my ankles. And I ruined them on the first wear. I think they were luxe 20. 

I absolutely need nude hose in winter. There is nothing worse than pale skin with goosebumps . Black is s much easier. I am usually fine with Hanes silk reflections. They are inexpensive, fit well and look good. But their nudes don't do it for me. Time to concentrate in these things...


----------



## Vitamina H

Genie27 said:


> Cremel, that is sad about losing your ring, but this one will be beautiful too! Your niece is very talented - I remember the other time you posted your selection and the end result!
> 
> 
> Yes these are round-ish toe.
> I have kept them for now, but have an opportunity to go on a shoe-shopping expedition next week, so I will look specifically for other flat boots that may stop higher or lower with a similar sole. If I don't find anything else better, I will keep them.
> 
> I love the colour, style and sole, but I feel the style is a bit too rugged for my current winter wardrobe.



Thanks for the reply! I am going to check them out the next time I am in my nearby city with JC! Rugged may be just what I need.


----------



## scarf1

Moirai said:


> I would love to have seen that ruby. To also see a high quality emerald would be amazing too.
> 
> I'm looking at your pics again and the matches are perfect. Do you use any scarf rings with your csgm?
> And do you have the Mors scarf ring? I'm wondering about its usefulness with 90 silks.
> 
> Thank you Pirula!


Thank you! I have not used a scarf ring with my CSGMs. Don't have the Mors, but do have some maitai scarf rings and one Ring shaped Hermes one( not sure what it is called) that I often use with my 90s.


----------



## Vitamina H

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do you have to worry about the concealer coming off on your clothes or on furniture etc? That aspect has always scared me off. I have also heard if some oils that supposedly make the legs look better but I can't recall the brands. Do you know anything about them?
> 
> Vitamina I'm in for a Bordeaux meetup



PbP, we should seriously think about this! Maybe next year? I love Burgundy in the Autumn.


----------



## scarf1

cremel said:


> Eagle and Moirai what a coincidence that you are thinking about emerald and Rudy and colored stones.
> 
> Eagle if you remember the stones I shared on the good times cafe, you probably would recall a Tsavorite amongst others.  That 3 ct top quality stone was used to make a ring.  It was beautiful.  Unfortunately I lost it a few weeks back, and absolutely no clue where I lost it. How sad.
> View attachment 3820336
> 
> 
> And the brighter side is that dear DH observed that I was affected for days because of that.  And he worked with my niece who is a GIA professional and bought me another Tsavorite.  My niece and I almost decided on the design, a ring.  This one is about 3.7 ct, the clarity and color are at the same ranking as my lost one.
> 
> Let's take a quick peek at the stone.
> View attachment 3820335
> 
> 
> Here's another one that I considered but passed because of the attachment to my green stone.
> View attachment 3820337
> 
> View attachment 3820339
> 
> View attachment 3820340
> 
> 
> I cannot agree with you more that ruby is a magic stone, especially this kind of natural & ingested ones.  DH and niece asked me to pick one between the Tsavorite and this Ruby. I chose the green stone.  One day I will find my perfect pigeon blood Rudy but not as big as this 8 ct one. This would look ridiculous on my tiny hand and it's pricy too.


So sad you lost your tsavorite. But wowza those green stones are beautiful. I have a few small emerald pieces, but have not looked at tsavorites.  For blue stones, I love the beauty of tanzanite.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Better to use moisturiser with a self-developer for a slight colour that will even the colour over all or a MAC body makeup in a skin-match colour with translucent powder to set. It's as important to use an exact match or you can make the 'imperfection' even worse. Use it like the sheerest concealer. Concealers may work but you may need a different colour from your face and that could be a completely different tone too so you may need a colour wheel pallet so you mix your own.
> 
> http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/produ...ion/mac-studio-face-and-body-foundation-50-ml
> 
> http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/produ.../mac-studio-conceal-and-correct-palettemedium


Thanks for the link! Can those be mixed with body lotion? Is there a particular moisturizer with self tanner you find is natural looking? While I have your attention, any recommendations for eye cream to target puffiness?



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Moirai I am on a quest to find great sheer nude hose that look good with my pale skin. I have to say that the wolford that I tried didn't do it for me. The color and sheerness was nice, but they were not stretchy enough. They bunched at my ankles. And I ruined them on the first wear. I think they were luxe 20.
> 
> I absolutely need nude hose in winter. There is nothing worse than pale skin with goosebumps . Black is s much easier. I am usually fine with Hanes silk reflections. They are inexpensive, fit well and look good. But their nudes don't do it for me. Time to concentrate in these things...


Wolford has denier 5 and 10 but I'm afraid I will ruin them in one wear. I came across Hanes Absolutely Ultra Sheer in Natural at the mall but none in my size at the time. It's on my list to buy. Have you try them?


----------



## scarf1

Vitamina H said:


> Oh, big congrats Scarf!! I also remember Pierina's and Etoile's photos of this CSGM!  This is just perfect for you, my friend, and total serendipity with your matching clics, bangles, and jacket. What a super find! Do you still have your navy and fuschia Mors Remix in the 90cm too? I still have mine!


What a memory! Yes, I still have the navy and fuschia one , although I have been planing to re-home it, since I never wear it.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Moirai your earrings are lovely. I love small dangles.
> 
> Cremel I'm so sorry about your ring but very happy that you are getting a new one. Like you I match the colors of my jewelry scarves and accessories so I can see why you wanted to replace the green stone. The ruby was also lovely. I have a feeling DH will make sure one comes your way eventually too.
> 
> Scarf1 your bracelets are [emoji7]. I don't collect clic clacs.  I decided that I didn't want to fall too far down the Hermes bracelet well. The only bracelets that I allow myself to buy are the Kelly double tours which I like to stack with my chain d'ancre tgm bracelet. You have me wondering if I should buy one in craie. I don't know if it will pop especially against my fair skin. What do you think? [emoji848]
> 
> The only other bracelets I have from Hermes are a barenia cduc and a black box cduc. I'm hoping to get a blue croc one at some point. And that's all. They are too $$$ to collect every color.
> 
> Which brings me to another beauty question: I feel as if I have facial skin care under control. I have regular facials and I use a combination of gm Collins and environ products. Does anyone have advice on body skin care? I am almost never in the sun but I feel like the skin on my forearms is starting to show a few spots. I'm terrible about even moisturizing. I feel like I should start devoting as much effort to my body skin as my facial skin. Any suggestion for products? I need exfoliation, moisture, and some firming won't hurt.


I have very fair skin also, although during the summer I do get a light tan. The white clic with PHW does contrast well on me. I would think the craie is worth trying.. FYI I did try a pale pink clic and it just blended in with my skin too much.

Thanks to you all for the sweet comments on my new CSGM !  We are off to the mountains for a few days, so will check back here tonight!


----------



## EmileH

Scarf1 I'll try Craie. Interesting about the pink. 

Moirai, I haven't tried the absolutely ultra sheer. I think I will look into them. If I find them I'll report back.

Vitamina I was hoping to go to bordeaux the dordogne and burgundy for my big birthday. Unfortunately it didn't work out and my birthday is a bit late in the fall to make the best of a trip like that. I'm going to try next year earlier in the fall. So it is seriously a very good possibility. 

Instead for this year's trip I am going to London and then Paris and I'm treating myself to a once in a lifetime stay at the Ritz Paris. So this morning you gave me the idea that I should give myself a spa day at the Ritz while I'm there. [emoji1] I think I'll do a body treatment and a special pedicure. I have heard that French pedicures are amazing. They are supposedly intense. I prefer therapeutic spa treatments to what I describe as fluff treatments.


----------



## MSO13

@Pocketbook Pup 

I have dry, flakey skin all over-it's related to my Celiac. I use a Clarins gentle exfoliating cream in the shower, followed by a light body oil in the shower (varies, whatever is on sale at the drugstore) and then Kiehls body cream in winter and Neutrogena in warmer months. It keeps my skin bright and healthy looking. My legs started to look weird and I realized it's because I stopped shaving when I started laser hair removal and the shaving acts as exfoliation.


----------



## bunnycat

Vitamina H said:


> Congrats on these, Bunny! You have a knack for finding the coolest pieces! The clasp on your new H bag is fabulous. I am interested in the vintage locking mechanisms and wow did you find a great piece!! So happy for you!



Thanks Vit H! It is a cool mechanism. The clasp is on a hinge and opens so the bar can slide in the open slot. What I really love about the old H bags (and H bags in general) is the care in details. Much like the sliding bar hinge on my vintage Cecile, it would be very difficult to break this clasp. It was meant to last and last, which is one reason I don't mind finding and rehabbing these guys, since they are still perfectly fine to use if they've been treated gently, and extending their lifecycle and keeping them active makes me feel good. This one still needs some work on the strap, but it's actually in pretty good shape for its age.


----------



## bunnycat

cremel said:


> Eagle and Moirai what a coincidence that you are thinking about emerald and Rudy and colored stones.
> 
> Eagle if you remember the stones I shared on the good times cafe, you probably would recall a Tsavorite amongst others.  That 3 ct top quality stone was used to make a ring.  It was beautiful.  Unfortunately I lost it a few weeks back, and absolutely no clue where I lost it. How sad.
> View attachment 3820336
> 
> 
> And the brighter side is that dear DH observed that I was affected for days because of that.  And he worked with my niece who is a GIA professional and bought me another Tsavorite.  My niece and I almost decided on the design, a ring.  This one is about 3.7 ct, the clarity and color are at the same ranking as my lost one.
> 
> Let's take a quick peek at the stone.
> View attachment 3820335
> 
> 
> Here's another one that I considered but passed because of the attachment to my green stone.
> View attachment 3820337
> 
> View attachment 3820339
> 
> View attachment 3820340
> 
> 
> I cannot agree with you more that ruby is a magic stone, especially this kind of natural & ingested ones.  DH and niece asked me to pick one between the Tsavorite and this Ruby. I chose the green stone.  One day I will find my perfect pigeon blood Rudy but not as big as this 8 ct one. This would look ridiculous on my tiny hand and it's pricy too.



Both stones are beautiful! I'm so sorry you lost the original green one, and can see why you'd choose green to replace the loss! Tsavorite is such a lovely stone!


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do you have to worry about the concealer coming off on your clothes or on furniture etc? That aspect has always scared me off. I have also heard if some oils that supposedly make the legs look better but I can't recall the brands. Do you know anything about them?
> 
> Vitamina I'm in for a Bordeaux meetup



Many stage makeup brands do a shimmer tinted oil. It's the sheen that supposed to make limbs look more 3d therefore slimmer and defined 

The developing tint moisturising lotions shouldn't come off. They're massaged in and take approximately 30 mins to work. By that time all sunk in


----------



## prepster

Vitamina H said:


> *Prepster*,  loved your post a while back on the 'look' you created with the red lipstick/trousers/hair in a French twist, etc.. I have been thinking of this and, in my mind, I am imagining a combination of a younger Sharon Stone meets  1940's Katherine Hepburn. You have given me some ideas!! Thank you! I continue to clear out my wardrobe and just found a never worn pair of fabulous wool, wider legged trousers. I am going to play around with this image I have in my head now!
> 
> *Papertiger*, I enjoyed reading how you plan each new seasons outfits with a theme. You are so creative!! Are you familar with a brand called Marc Cain? I really like some of their pieces (and find quality to be good). I look forward to  the beginning of each new season to see what they have come up with. They have themed capsule mini collections - much like your post! It is so creative, inventive, and fun!  I thought of you yesterday while shopping. We had crummy weather yesterday and went to local mall to get out and about. I popped into Esprit for a look and was wowed by a few things. They had a really cute collection that was definitely inspired by the Gucci Tian prints. A satin (?) bomber style jacket was super cute and fun with the by "Gucci Tian" embroidery - inspired  design. I should have bought it = maybe I will! They also had a tweed coat that made me pause (very bright and fun).  I was seriously impressed by how many cute pieces I saw.
> 
> *BBC*, thank you for the info on Gorsuch! It looks like they have beautiful pieces! I am a big fan of Bogner and Loro Piana too. LP truly spoils you, but for the price it should, right!! It sounds like, from reading your posts, that we may have similar body types. I find Gant to be a great go to for casual pieces, especially everyday running around pieces. They usually offer a couple nice tweed blazers in the Fall. This FW I would love to add a few new dresses, but it is always the same. When you are looking, you can never find something....when not, 100 will be there!! Ha!! i love skirts and have a few pieces that work well, but I have a problem with them twisting and turning or riding up high. It drives me insane! I have decided dresses work much better for my body type. Do you find this too?



If you can pull it off, wide leg wool trousers look terrific with basic sneakers, a jewel/crew neck cashmere sweater in the same tone as the pants (for a monochromatic look) and push the sleeves up past your elbows, put your hair in a messy French twist, and wear a short pearl choker.  No makeup except red lips and a strong brow.  Very casual chic.


----------



## EmileH

MSO13 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup
> 
> I have dry, flakey skin all over-it's related to my Celiac. I use a Clarins gentle exfoliating cream in the shower, followed by a light body oil in the shower (varies, whatever is on sale at the drugstore) and then Kiehls body cream in winter and Neutrogena in warmer months. It keeps my skin bright and healthy looking. My legs started to look weird and I realized it's because I stopped shaving when I started laser hair removal and the shaving acts as exfoliation.



Thank you for this. Yes I did laser too and I noticed the same thing about not shaving and a lack of exfoliation. The laser got rid of the darker hairs but I have some light fine hairs left so I have started shaving twice per week to get rid of them and to help with exfoliation. I think I need a three part regimen as you suggest: exfoliation, oil and then moisturizer. 

I use vitamin A and peptide products in my face. I wonder if there is an equivalent for the body. I have to research this.....


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> Many stage makeup brands do a shimmer tinted oil. It's the sheen that supposed to make limbs look more 3d therefore slimmer and defined
> 
> The developing tint moisturising lotions shouldn't come off. They're massaged in and take approximately 30 mins to work. By that time all sunk in



Thank you! I'll experiment. So stage brands would be MAC or what other brands?  Slim and defined sound good to me. [emoji6]


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Scarf1 I'll try Craie. Interesting about the pink.
> 
> Moirai, I haven't tried the absolutely ultra sheer. I think I will look into them. If I find them I'll report back.
> 
> Vitamina I was hoping to go to bordeaux the dordogne and burgundy for my big birthday. Unfortunately it didn't work out and my birthday is a bit late in the fall to make the best of a trip like that. I'm going to try next year earlier in the fall. So it is seriously a very good possibility.
> 
> Instead for this year's trip I am going to London and then Paris and I'm treating myself to a once in a lifetime stay at the Ritz Paris. So this morning you gave me the idea that I should give myself a spa day at the Ritz while I'm there. [emoji1] I think I'll do a body treatment and a special pedicure. I have heard that French pedicures are amazing. They are supposedly intense. I prefer therapeutic spa treatments to what I describe as fluff treatments.



This sounds like an incredible trip, PbP! Please let us know how it is when the time comes so that I may live vicariously through you! [emoji4] Paris is one of my favorite cities (second only to London), and I'm going back to both in March.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ah, so many great posts to respond to! Unfortunately DS1's crazy schedule is back in full swing....audition yesterday for a show by a local group with ties to his usual NYC crowd and the show will be in NYC....they're doing Godspell. And she's called him back tonight for Jesus. At the same time prepping for Monday's house band audition and the song they gave the vocalists is a modern free-form Jazz tune, sung by a woman, and the measures all have a different number of beats. So we are all over the place. By the way, the original soundtrack to Godspell is horrendous. The one from 2011 is awesome (it helps that DS has worked with one or two of those cast members because it is really such a different kind of show from what he's used to).

Wish TPF had a theater section. Anyway please keep fingers crossed for DS! 



bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3819877
> 
> It just seems....a bit much, especially with the acres of print that occur in my size range.  So I may sneak around the issue by wearing a black dress.  Accessorized properly.



Bobkat, this outfit looks fabulous on you. All black is fine (hey, I'm a New Yorker) but not necessary [emoji8]




Moirai said:


> Hi scarf and genie - It's a simple setting that any jeweler can order or have in stock. It's leverback. My jeweler wanted to add tiny diamonds along the front but I didn't want more bling.
> View attachment 3820219



Also gorgeous!!!



eagle1002us said:


> I like to match colors if I can.   I wore a burnt orange dress the other day with  burnt orange tights and a (guess what) burnt orange patterned HS.  It was a rather bright outfit.   Usually I wear fairly quiet outfits.   But no one looked at me cross-eyed.  (It would have been wonderful to have burnt orange shoes).



I bet this looked awesome on you, eagle. This is from NM and I love the look:






cremel said:


> Eagle and Moirai what a coincidence that you are thinking about emerald and Rudy and colored stones.
> 
> Eagle if you remember the stones I shared on the good times cafe, you probably would recall a Tsavorite amongst others.  That 3 ct top quality stone was used to make a ring.  It was beautiful.  Unfortunately I lost it a few weeks back, and absolutely no clue where I lost it. How sad.
> View attachment 3820336
> 
> 
> And the brighter side is that dear DH observed that I was affected for days because of that.  And he worked with my niece who is a GIA professional and bought me another Tsavorite.  My niece and I almost decided on the design, a ring.  This one is about 3.7 ct, the clarity and color are at the same ranking as my lost one.
> 
> Let's take a quick peek at the stone.
> View attachment 3820335
> 
> 
> Here's another one that I considered but passed because of the attachment to my green stone.
> View attachment 3820337
> 
> View attachment 3820339
> 
> View attachment 3820340



Ah. I also love and wear colored stones! These are gorgeous! I have a very modern pair of amethyst drop earrings in pg, and a pair with tanzanite and opal in wg with diamonds. I wear the amethysts regularly but the other pair hasn't come out yet.






Vitamina H said:


> *BBC*, thank you for the info on Gorsuch! It looks like they have beautiful pieces! I am a big fan of Bogner and Loro Piana too. LP truly spoils you, but for the price it should, right!! It sounds like, from reading your posts, that we may have similar body types. I find Gant to be a great go to for casual pieces, especially everyday running around pieces. They usually offer a couple nice tweed blazers in the Fall. This FW I would love to add a few new dresses, but it is always the same. When you are looking, you can never find something....when not, 100 will be there!! Ha!! i love skirts and have a few pieces that work well, but I have a problem with them twisting and turning or riding up high. It drives me insane! I have decided dresses work much better for my body type. Do you find this too?



Yes. Gorsuch is dangerous.....enjoy!



papertiger said:


> MC do very wearable stuff as do Carven and Helmut Lang at what is ludicrously called mid-range.
> 
> Totally with you, no one can't find anything when actually needed. I find it easier to buy when something useful and irresistible turns up and give away something that has been much loved but seen better days.



Thanks for the additional suggestions!!! I did pop into Intermix and fell in love wither a pair of black leather leggings by L'Agence. They fit me perfectly. Getting them on Monday.


----------



## Mininana

BBC said:


> Ah, so many great posts to respond to! Unfortunately DS1's crazy schedule is back in full swing....audition yesterday for a show by a local group with ties to his usual NYC crowd and the show will be in NYC....they're doing Godspell. And she's called him back tonight for Jesus. At the same time prepping for Monday's house band audition and the song they gave the vocalists is a modern free-form Jazz tune, sung by a woman, and the measures all have a different number of beats. So we are all over the place. By the way, the original soundtrack to Godspell is horrendous. The one from 2011 is awesome (it helps that DS has worked with one or two of those cast members because it is really such a different kind of show from what he's used to).
> 
> Wish TPF had a theater section. Anyway please keep fingers crossed for DS!
> 
> 
> 
> Bobkat, this outfit looks fabulous on you. All black is fine (hey, I'm a New Yorker) but not necessary [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet this looked awesome on you, eagle. This is from NM and I love the look:
> 
> View attachment 3820508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. I also love and wear colored stones! These are gorgeous! I have a very modern pair of amethyst drop earrings in pg, and a pair with tanzanite and opal in wg with diamonds. I wear the amethysts regularly but the other pair hasn't come out yet.
> 
> View attachment 3820514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Gorsuch is dangerous.....enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the additional suggestions!!! I did pop into Intermix and fell in love wither a pair of black leather leggings by L'Agence. They fit me perfectly. Getting them on Monday.



You look amazing!!


----------



## Mininana

Moirai said:


> Speaking of hosiery....up until recently I have no qualms wearing dresses and skirts in summer without them. But now I'm on a mission to find the sheerest hosiery. Does anyone feel the same or do you ladies use special lotion on your legs to hide imperfections?



Sally Hansen has a leg spray that it's great for this purpose. Even huda kattan is a huge fan!


----------



## Mininana

Moirai said:


> I would love to have seen that ruby. To also see a high quality emerald would be amazing too.
> 
> 
> I'm looking at your pics again and the matches are perfect. Do you use any scarf rings with your csgm?
> And do you have the Mors scarf ring? I'm wondering about its usefulness with 90 silks.
> 
> 
> Thank you Pirula!




I own a mors and use it to make my scarves into belts

I also wear my twilly with one and it makes a really nice necklace


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do you have to worry about the concealer coming off on your clothes or on furniture etc? That aspect has always scared me off. I have also heard if some oils that supposedly make the legs look better but I can't recall the brands. Do you know anything about them?
> 
> Vitamina I'm in for a Bordeaux meetup




Sally Hansen leg spray!

Also, love the jo Malone body scrub. It's super oily so you come out moisturized from the shower.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Thanks for the link! Can those be mixed with body lotion? Is there a particular moisturizer with self tanner you find is natural looking? While I have your attention, any recommendations for eye cream to target puffiness?
> 
> 
> Wolford has denier 5 and 10 but I'm afraid I will ruin them in one wear. I came across Hanes Absolutely Ultra Sheer in Natural at the mall but none in my size at the time. It's on my list to buy. Have you try them?



You can mix any of your fave body lotion with any developer BL. I use Dove Summer Glow (Fair-Med). There is also Med-Dark. Very natural and no orange or mud colour. Cheap and works. http://www.boots.com/dove-derma-spa-summer-revived-fair-to-medium-skin-body-lotion-200ml-10197534

The MAC foundations could also be used with body lotion, it will become more of a tinted-moisturiser consistency. 

For @Pocketbook Pup too Shimmer body oil (best for limbs only IMO) article here" https://intothegloss.com/2015/06/shimmer-body-oils/ 

I prefer https://www.thebodyshop.com/en-gb/b...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CN_b2-KJm9YCFaOG7QodW4kHnQ


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Moirai said:


> I have been impressed with the jewelry discussion and the wealth of knowledge you ladies possess. My jewelry purchases are typically diamonds so I don't have much experience with color gemstones. Recently, my wonderful MIL gave me her pair of amethyst to set into earrings. I'm curious how you ladies would design the setting. My style is simple, e.g. I prefer to wear my E-ring set in platinum without its matching diamond band, it's rare for me to stack bracelets, I prefer clean elegant lines in clothing and typically wear neutral colors. Here's pic of the amethyst. I'm guessing they're about 3 carat each. The color is deep and gorgeous, difficult to truly capture in pic. I'm thinking of long drop earrings with diamonds down the length and diamonds around the stones. Any suggestions? Thanks!
> View attachment 3814776


Not sure if this is helpful, but have you considered making these into a necklace?
They are absolutely beautiful stones, but would they be very heavy as ear-rings?


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! I'll experiment. So stage brands would be MAC or what other brands?  Slim and defined sound good to me. [emoji6]




Pro stage brands *Joe Blasco* or *Ben Nye. *Makeup artists usually use a spray fixer even after radiance translucent powder. These are designed to withstand hot lights, sweat and contact dancing. Most models don't need this for just photographic or catwalk.

For catwalk and photos MAC is often the choice because it's lighter. Less publicised but better for me, Ellis Faas is the foundation you can also use of the body and face too and looks really natural.


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Ah, so many great posts to respond to! Unfortunately DS1's crazy schedule is back in full swing....audition yesterday for a show by a local group with ties to his usual NYC crowd and the show will be in NYC....they're doing Godspell. And she's called him back tonight for Jesus. At the same time prepping for Monday's house band audition and the song they gave the vocalists is a modern free-form Jazz tune, sung by a woman, and the measures all have a different number of beats. So we are all over the place. By the way, the original soundtrack to Godspell is horrendous. The one from 2011 is awesome (it helps that DS has worked with one or two of those cast members because it is really such a different kind of show from what he's used to).
> 
> Wish TPF had a theater section. Anyway please keep fingers crossed for DS!
> 
> 
> 
> Bobkat, this outfit looks fabulous on you. All black is fine (hey, I'm a New Yorker) but not necessary [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet this looked awesome on you, eagle. This is from NM and I love the look:
> 
> View attachment 3820508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. I also love and wear colored stones! These are gorgeous! I have a very modern pair of amethyst drop earrings in pg, and a pair with tanzanite and opal in wg with diamonds. I wear the amethysts regularly but the other pair hasn't come out yet.
> 
> View attachment 3820514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Gorsuch is dangerous.....enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the additional suggestions!!! I did pop into Intermix and fell in love wither a pair of black leather leggings by L'Agence. They fit me perfectly. Getting them on Monday.


Thank you! Congrats and good luck to your talented DS!
You look fab! Those beautiful earrings are perfect on you.



Mininana said:


> Sally Hansen has a leg spray that it's great for this purpose. Even huda kattan is a huge fan!


Thanks! I remember using it but I think I got the wrong shade. It stayed on well.



Mininana said:


> I own a mors and use it to make my scarves into belts
> 
> I also wear my twilly with one and it makes a really nice necklace


Do you have any mod pics? I'm also wondering if I can use it to convert 90 cm silk into a top. Thanks!



papertiger said:


> You can mix any of your fave body lotion with any developer BL. I use Dove Summer Glow (Fair-Med). There is also Med-Dark. Very natural and no orange or mud colour. Cheap and works. http://www.boots.com/dove-derma-spa-summer-revived-fair-to-medium-skin-body-lotion-200ml-10197534
> 
> The MAC foundations could also be used with body lotion, it will become more of a tinted-moisturiser consistency.
> 
> For @Pocketbook Pup too Shimmer body oil (best for limbs only IMO) article here" https://intothegloss.com/2015/06/shimmer-body-oils/
> 
> I prefer https://www.thebodyshop.com/en-gb/body/body-bronzing/shimmering-dry-oil-honey/p/p000807?utm_source=Google_PLA&utm_medium=sem_gen&utm_campaign=161004_PXShoppingGenericBodycare&utm_term={KeyWordTerm}&utm_content=GenericTrade&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI757FzYmb1gIV7p3tCh3Unge6EAQYASABEgKX3_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CN_b2-KJm9YCFaOG7QodW4kHnQ


Thank you! I'll look into Dove.



CapriTrotteur said:


> Not sure if this is helpful, but have you considered making these into a necklace?
> They are absolutely beautiful stones, but would they be very heavy as ear-rings?


Thanks! I'm not sure of its weight after the setting but it's a good point to discuss with my jeweler. I could also do matching necklace and ring as you suggested but thought that I should take advantage of the symmetry of the stones with earrings.


----------



## bobkat1991

CapriTrotteur said:


> Great pic BobKat, lovely Barenia pico!


Thank you, CapriTrotteur!!


----------



## bobkat1991

BBC said:


> Ah, so many great posts to respond to! Unfortunately DS1's crazy schedule is back in full swing....audition yesterday for a show by a local group with ties to his usual NYC crowd and the show will be in NYC....they're doing Godspell. And she's called him back tonight for Jesus. At the same time prepping for Monday's house band audition and the song they gave the vocalists is a modern free-form Jazz tune, sung by a woman, and the measures all have a different number of beats. So we are all over the place. By the way, the original soundtrack to Godspell is horrendous. The one from 2011 is awesome (it helps that DS has worked with one or two of those cast members because it is really such a different kind of show from what he's used to).
> 
> Wish TPF had a theater section. Anyway please keep fingers crossed for DS!
> 
> 
> 
> Bobkat, this outfit looks fabulous on you. All black is fine (hey, I'm a New Yorker) but not necessary [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet this looked awesome on you, eagle. This is from NM and I love the look:
> 
> View attachment 3820508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. I also love and wear colored stones! These are gorgeous! I have a very modern pair of amethyst drop earrings in pg, and a pair with tanzanite and opal in wg with diamonds. I wear the amethysts regularly but the other pair hasn't come out yet.
> 
> View attachment 3820514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Gorsuch is dangerous.....enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the additional suggestions!!! I did pop into Intermix and fell in love wither a pair of black leather leggings by L'Agence. They fit me perfectly. Getting them on Monday.


Thank you for your sweet compliment, BBC!  And you are definitely no slouch in the looks department, yourself!  That picture with your edgy earrings, VCA necklace, classic white shirt.....oh, my!

_*And....a little comment about body moisturizers.  I don't do showers anymore.  Too disabled.  So, we bought a walk in tub with air jets and water jets about 2 years ago.  I drop in a bath bomb containing coconut oil, goats milk powder, essential oil + more stuff.  And I keep smooth as silk skin year round.  No fuss, no muss.  Nice soak in the tub. anyone?*_


----------



## Vitamina H

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Scarf1 I'll try Craie. Interesting about the pink.
> 
> Moirai, I haven't tried the absolutely ultra sheer. I think I will look into them. If I find them I'll report back.
> 
> Vitamina I was hoping to go to bordeaux the dordogne and burgundy for my big birthday. Unfortunately it didn't work out and my birthday is a bit late in the fall to make the best of a trip like that. I'm going to try next year earlier in the fall. So it is seriously a very good possibility.
> 
> Instead for this year's trip I am going to London and then Paris and I'm treating myself to a once in a lifetime stay at the Ritz Paris. So this morning you gave me the idea that I should give myself a spa day at the Ritz while I'm there. [emoji1] I think I'll do a body treatment and a special pedicure. I have heard that French pedicures are amazing. They are supposedly intense. I prefer therapeutic spa treatments to what I describe as fluff treatments.



Oh dear PbP, sorry for my somewhat confusing post to you! I meant to say Bordeaux in the Fall - not Burgundy. I love Burgundy in the Fall too though! Before writing that post to you I was in the process of booking our dinner reservation in Dijon in a few weeks and had Burgundy on my mind. Acck! The first, and only time, we traveled to Bordeaux and the Dordogne was in the month of October. It was spectacular and I would go back anytime. It truly would be wonderful to plan a Euro PF meet up! 

Your revised birthday plans sound amazing to me! Aww, I am so happy you are going to the Spa and I sparked an idea for you!  That made my day! I didn't know that about the French pedicure. I should add this to my list of things to do! Good tip! I am very excited for you travels and hope to hear about the fantastic things you experience.


----------



## Vitamina H

prepster said:


> If you can pull it off, wide leg wool trousers look terrific with basic sneakers, a jewel/crew neck cashmere sweater in the same tone as the pants (for a monochromatic look) and push the sleeves up past your elbows, put your hair in a messy French twist, and wear a short pearl choker.  No makeup except red lips and a strong brow.  Very casual chic.



Thanks for your tips, prepster! Would you go with monochrome sneakers as well? I am not tall, so don't know if I could  pull off this look with sneakers or not.  I will try it out though!


----------



## Vitamina H

bunnycat said:


> Thanks Vit H! It is a cool mechanism. The clasp is on a hinge and opens so the bar can slide in the open slot. What I really love about the old H bags (and H bags in general) is the care in details. Much like the sliding bar hinge on my vintage Cecile, it would be very difficult to break this clasp. It was meant to last and last, which is one reason I don't mind finding and rehabbing these guys, since they are still perfectly fine to use if they've been treated gently, and extending their lifecycle and keeping them active makes me feel good. This one still needs some work on the strap, but it's actually in pretty good shape for its age.
> 
> View attachment 3820467



Thank you so much for sharing a photo, Bunny! The lock mechanism is just as fantastic as I imagined. Total admiration here! I thought the condition of the bag looked very, very good. I have always wanted to buy a vintage and if and when I ever do, I am going to have a million questions for you!


----------



## Genie27

I have some great news in the ankle bootie department - they all seem to have shifted to narrow shafts, so I may have greater luck finding a pair this season than since the trend began. I tried on a pair of SW suede in black and Prada in a burgundy/garnet. I found the black very severe and the garnet too warm. If they had a dark purple/wine or a grey it would be perfect. 

Forgot to take any pics.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I have some great news in the ankle bootie department - they all seem to have shifted to narrow shafts, so I may have greater luck finding a pair this season than since the trend began. I tried on a pair of SW suede in black and Prada in a burgundy/garnet. I found the black very severe and the garnet too warm. If they had a dark purple/wine or a grey it would be perfect.
> 
> Forgot to take any pics.



Yes they must have read our threads. [emoji23]

They have something they are calling sock booties. Avoid those. I think they look a bit silly.


----------



## Genie27

Are those the creepy Gucci latex socks with sandals?


----------



## Genie27

I tried these:
http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...306622397+4294912360+4294904893&bmUID=lVxoqzK


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I tried these:
> http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...306622397+4294912360+4294904893&bmUID=lVxoqzK



These look nice but slightly like sock booties. Some are worse. These look like the have some structure.


----------



## EmileH

Two quick photos from a google search. 





I personally don't like these. I like a little structure to a boot.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two quick photos from a google search.
> 
> View attachment 3820826
> View attachment 3820827
> 
> 
> I personally don't like these. I like a little structure to a boot.


SW had something similar to these black ones. But they are all loose on me. Which is odd because I have bought knee boots that I can't zip up all the way because they are too snug.


----------



## Moirai

@cafecreme15 and @Genie27 - here's a mod pic I found of my necklace.


----------



## Mininana

Moirai said:


> Thank you! Congrats and good luck to your talented DS!
> You look fab! Those beautiful earrings are perfect on you.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I remember using it but I think I got the wrong shade. It stayed on well.
> 
> 
> Do you have any mod pics? I'm also wondering if I can use it to convert 90 cm silk into a top. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'll look into Dove.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm not sure of its weight after the setting but it's a good point to discuss with my jeweler. I could also do matching necklace and ring as you suggested but thought that I should take advantage of the symmetry of the stones with earrings.




I seem to have the worst luck posting pics

They won't upload because of size and deleted the app and can't install again!!


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> @cafecreme15 and @Genie27 - here's a mod pic I found of my necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3820898



Beautiful


----------



## expatwife

momasaurus said:


> Just need to wait for my sprained (or broken?) toe to return to normal size. LOL. Have been hobbling around in flip flops.



Oh no! I hope not broken! Get better soon!


----------



## expatwife

Moirai said:


> @bunnycat and @Pocketbook Pup - these were tennis bracelets I tried on at my jeweler. 9-10 carat tw, G-H color, VS2-SI2. Pardon my dry hand. Pic is not as sharp as on my iPad.
> 
> View attachment 3819730



These are beautiful!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## expatwife

Moirai said:


> Thank you, ladies! Please indulge me as I share one more. This necklace is mine under different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3819873
> 
> View attachment 3819851



Moirai, this is truly stunning. Do you get to wear it much?


----------



## Katel

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3819877
> 
> It just seems....a bit much, especially with the acres of print that occur in my size range.  So I may sneak around the issue by wearing a black dress.  Accessorized properly.



You look fabulous, bobkat!



Mininana said:


> That is so exciting!! Don't be intimidated by the mililitres.... at the end of the day, one syringe is just 1ml and it's basically 1/5 of a teaspoon!!! So really nothing!!! I started out with half a syringe for both upper and lower lips, and I was back a week after to use it all up. For my second time around, I went back at 10 months, had most of my syringe on the lips, and just a teeny bit on the nose to make it slightly pointier at the tip! So much fun. I want a 3 point rhino next time!! That's having fillers put in 3 points in the nose to smooth out the bridge and have the tip stand out a little more!!



Thank you  so much for the encouragement! I'm going for a consultation and I will see what they say and report back.



scarf1 said:


> Friends-
> My scarf mail finally arrived today! This CSGM is from SS2014- I was in the early days of my H scarf obsession, and had not yet tried this format. I still remember first seeing @pierina2  modeling this  back in 2014, and I never forgot about it. It was love ❤️ at first sight
> Having recently looked at the CSGM thread, I know several other regulars own this CW as well. At any rate, I bought it from a lovely fellow tpf-er.
> 
> To be honest, I own this in the same colors in the 90 twill.  So I knew the colors would work for me. Mors et gourmettes remix. So easy to wear with blues and greens. It matches 2 light green sweaters that my other CSGMs don't, and it is even a great match with my blue puffer jacket with lime green zippers! I am heaven!
> 
> View attachment 3820006
> View attachment 3820007
> View attachment 3820008
> View attachment 3820010



Many congrats scarf1 - this is very beautiful.



Moirai said:


> Speaking of hosiery....up until recently I have no qualms wearing dresses and skirts in summer without them. But now I'm on a mission to find the sheerest hosiery. Does anyone feel the same or do you ladies use special lotion on your legs to hide imperfections?



I am the same and have found "Donna Karan New York - The Nudes" collection perfect...they also come with control top option (always a plus  )...DK says ( on the packaging) " I've always felt that nothing is sexier than a bare leg, but sometimes even the best legs need a little help. The nude collection is the only hosiery I've ever seen that actually lives up to the claim of being invisible. Once you wear them, you'll love them. The nudes match your skin tone so perfectly that they seem to disappear."
Here's one source:
https://www.barenecessities.com/don...se-a19_product.htm?pf_id=DonnaKaranHosieryA19



Moirai said:


> @cafecreme15 and @Genie27 - here's a mod pic I found of my necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3820898



So very wonderful!


----------



## Moirai

Mininana said:


> I seem to have the worst luck posting pics
> 
> They won't upload because of size and deleted the app and can't install again!!


Hope it works again soon. Are they working on a new tpf app? I like to have an app that makes the pic smaller, not just pixel size. And for some reason, I can't use certain emojis that others here can 



papertiger said:


> Beautiful


Thank you papertiger!


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two quick photos from a google search.
> 
> View attachment 3820826
> View attachment 3820827
> 
> 
> I personally don't like these. I like a little structure to a boot.


Omg, These are quite ugly. Especially the nude. Can you imagine when one walks a bit and they start wrinkling at the ankle?


----------



## Moirai

expatwife said:


> These are beautiful!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





expatwife said:


> Moirai, this is truly stunning. Do you get to wear it much?


Thank you! I've been wearing mostly for evening events or for dinners that I dress up for. Now I'm thinking of wearing casually with a crisp white collar shirt and jeans/black pants and heels for daytime outings. 



Katel said:


> You look fabulous, bobkat!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  so much for the encouragement! I'm going for a consultation and I will see what they say and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> Many congrats scarf1 - this is very beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> I am the same and have found "Donna Karan New York - The Nudes" collection perfect...they also come with control top option (always a plus  )...DK says ( on the packaging) " I've always felt that nothing is sexier than a bare leg, but sometimes even the best legs need a little help. The nude collection is the only hosiery I've ever seen that actually lives up to the claim of being invisible. Once you wear them, you'll love them. The nudes match your skin tone so perfectly that they seem to disappear."
> Here's one source:
> https://www.barenecessities.com/don...se-a19_product.htm?pf_id=DonnaKaranHosieryA19
> 
> 
> 
> So very wonderful!


I like the nudes too and need to take another look of their shades. My problem is finding a shade that matches my skintone, usually too light or too dark. And thank you!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> @cafecreme15 and @Genie27 - here's a mod pic I found of my necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3820898



Speechless.


----------



## bunnycat

Moirai said:


> @cafecreme15 and @Genie27 - here's a mod pic I found of my necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3820898



Beautiful Moirai!


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> @cafecreme15 and @Genie27 - here's a mod pic I found of my necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3820898


Magnificent!


----------



## prepster

Vitamina H said:


> Thanks for your tips, prepster! Would you go with monochrome sneakers as well? I am not tall, so don't know if I could  pull off this look with sneakers or not.  I will try it out though!



What color are your pants?


----------



## scarf1

Moirai said:


> @cafecreme15 and @Genie27 - here's a mod pic I found of my necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3820898


Thud! That is so beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Speechless.





bunnycat said:


> Beautiful Moirai!





Genie27 said:


> Magnificent!





scarf1 said:


> Thud! That is so beautiful! Thanks for sharing.



Thank you ladies! [emoji8]
Thanks everyone for the likes! [emoji847]


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I'm 47 and I lost over 25 kilos. I have a photo of when I was 22 yo but those who saw it are all dead.
> 
> About FM. You can see the name of the creator(s) on each bottle.
> 
> About other exclusives. In Hermessence I like Ambre Narguile, Poivre samarkande, Brin de reglisse
> They have good sample sets, I carry them in all handbags
> In Chanel, I love Russian Leather
> In Dior, Ambre Nuit, Feve Delicieuse, Mitzah and New Look.
> 
> Ambre Nuit is my "comfort zone" smell. It's when you stay at home in your favourite track pants, get under a blanket and watch a favourite show - that's when I go for this smell to feel even more comfortable


So now you have a great sense of humour and are gorgeous too, what a fantastic combination Sheika!
Many congratulations on achieving this!


----------



## cremel

Thank you all for your kind words. 
[emoji7][emoji173]️
Moirai, no I will use a different setting. We had an initial design in 3D.  The yellow stones are yellow blue sapphire.  






Speaking of Tanzanite I did get one a few months back.  The color is absolutely flawless. It almost looks like completely as blue as a royal blue sapphire and only in special light a light hunt of purple would appear.  It's all natural and untreated. The stone is big enough so we made a classic necklace...






Usually Tanzanite exposes lots of purple under sunlight. I am happy with this one that doesn't have a heavy purple tone. 

I am greatful that I have met a very kind and caring person and married him.  He almost made me cry when I learned that he was searching for a stone to replace the lost one with my niece.  This happened when I was on a business trip. He also went to France for a trip at that time. He sent flowers to my hotel room. When I came back I saw two big boxes of La Maison du Chocolat and another two boxes of French Nougats. All these are my favorites from France! And in addition I received two bottles of face cream from Guerlain... what a sweet man!! [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## cremel

Pardon my photo skills. I took the photo of the necklace with my phone inside the house and it's super tricky to take pictures of colored stones. The one on the hand was under natural light taken by the seller. The necklace looks awful in that picture compared with the real one.


----------



## cremel

Ok finally got a chance to post this one. My SO arrived 9 months after we ordered it. 

Here it is: 







Blue could present different shades with different light. This time the photos were taken outside without direct sunlight in the morning.


----------



## cremel

Blue electrique, etoupe, brushed gold.


----------



## EmileH

Lovely cremel!!! You did so well. This is very tasteful and elegant. Of course. You always choose well. Congratulations.

Your husband is so sweet and thoughtful. Lucky girl. Lucky guy. 

[emoji173]️


----------



## Moirai

cremel said:


> Ok finally got a chance to post this one. My SO arrived 9 months after we ordered it.
> 
> Here it is:
> View attachment 3821198
> 
> View attachment 3821199
> 
> View attachment 3821200
> 
> 
> Blue could present different shades with different light. This time the photos were taken outside without direct sunlight in the morning.


The stone is gorgeous as is your B. BE is a striking color and paired so well with etoupe. Congrats on both! What a wonderful DH you have.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Ok finally got a chance to post this one. My SO arrived 9 months after we ordered it.
> 
> Here it is:
> View attachment 3821198
> 
> View attachment 3821199
> 
> View attachment 3821200
> 
> 
> Blue could present different shades with different light. This time the photos were taken outside without direct sunlight in the morning.


This color combination is fabulous! What a gorgeous bag. I know you will get a lot of use of out it!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Gorgeous bag and gorgeous stone - you've gotta wear them together!!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## prepster

cremel said:


> Ok finally got a chance to post this one. My SO arrived 9 months after we ordered it.
> 
> Here it is:
> View attachment 3821198
> 
> View attachment 3821199
> 
> View attachment 3821200
> 
> 
> Blue could present different shades with different light. This time the photos were taken outside without direct sunlight in the morning.


 Lovely!


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> @cafecreme15 and @Genie27 - here's a mod pic I found of my necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3820898



This is so incredibly gorgeous! What an eye you have for jewelry.


----------



## bunnycat

cremel said:


> Pardon my photo skills. I took the photo of the necklace with my phone inside the house and it's super tricky to take pictures of colored stones. The one on the hand was under natural light taken by the seller. The necklace looks awful in that picture compared with the real one.



Beautiful Tanzanite!

I have a hard time taking pics of colored stones as well. I tend to do the opposite of diamonds (I backlight those under bright indirect light under a tree). I still use the under a tree part, but angle until I get some color play. That's the best I've got. The main thing is, just like with diamonds, don't use a flash. You just blow them out and get darkness. The camera can't cope with the info it is receiving if you use a flash.



Here's what I mean by backlighting to get a good diamond pic. This is late afternoon light coming from the side and back. Really helps define the faceting.





cremel said:


> Ok finally got a chance to post this one. My SO arrived 9 months after we ordered it.
> 
> Here it is:
> View attachment 3821198
> 
> View attachment 3821199
> 
> View attachment 3821200
> 
> 
> Blue could present different shades with different light. This time the photos were taken outside without direct sunlight in the morning.



Mercy! That's lovely! Congrats!


----------



## prepster

bunnycat said:


> Beautiful Tanzanite!
> 
> I have a hard time taking pics of colored stones as well. I tend to do the opposite of diamonds (I backlight those under bright indirect light under a tree). I still use the under a tree part, but angle until I get some color play. That's the best I've got. The main thing is, just like with diamonds, don't use a flash. You just blow them out and get darkness. The camera can't cope with the info it is receiving if you use a flash.
> View attachment 3821311
> 
> 
> Here's what I mean by backlighting to get a good diamond pic. This is late afternoon light coming from the side and back. Really helps define the faceting.
> View attachment 3821330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercy! That's lovely! Congrats!



Wow.  Such a pretty color!


----------



## cafecreme15

bobkat1991 said:


> Thank you for your sweet compliment, BBC!  And you are definitely no slouch in the looks department, yourself!  That picture with your edgy earrings, VCA necklace, classic white shirt.....oh, my!
> 
> _*And....a little comment about body moisturizers.  I don't do showers anymore.  Too disabled.  So, we bought a walk in tub with air jets and water jets about 2 years ago.  I drop in a bath bomb containing coconut oil, goats milk powder, essential oil + more stuff.  And I keep smooth as silk skin year round.  No fuss, no muss.  Nice soak in the tub. anyone?*_



This bath bomb sounds heavenly! I've been meaning to take a bath to just relax and slow things down, but I just never end up doing it. I guess I can't be bothered to wait for the tub to fill up. Typical impatient me!


----------



## FizzyWater

BBC said:


> This is from NM and I love the look:
> 
> View attachment 3820508



Ok, that model looks glamorous and all, but I can't help but think, "I am a symphony of reds!" - this link is about halfway through the story but you get the gist:

https://books.google.de/books?id=9E...Q0&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q&f=false

I may, on occasion, get a little... manic... when dressing, so I keep "I am a symphony of reds!" in the back of my head for safety purposes.



BBC said:


> Ah. I also love and wear colored stones! These are gorgeous! I have a very modern pair of amethyst drop earrings in pg, and a pair with tanzanite and opal in wg with diamonds. I wear the amethysts regularly but the other pair hasn't come out yet.
> 
> View attachment 3820514



Oh, those are lovely!


----------



## FizzyWater

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for this. Yes I did laser too and I noticed the same thing about not shaving and a lack of exfoliation. The laser got rid of the darker hairs but I have some light fine hairs left so I have started shaving twice per week to get rid of them and to help with exfoliation. I think I need a three part regimen as you suggest: exfoliation, oil and then moisturizer.
> 
> I use vitamin A and peptide products in my face. I wonder if there is an equivalent for the body. I have to research this.....



Ooh, now I have a goal for the evening (aside from calling credit bureaus - thanks, Experian!):  Make an appointment at the hammam!  It's been a while since they scrubbed all my skin off.


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> I am full of admiration for your heel skills.
> 
> Years ago Gucci had a min 3" heel requirement for female SAs- and then re-decorated stores with marble floors including staircases. Reminded me of when I worked for a designer (not Gucci) and he told me to wear more make-up and high-heels even though I was only working with buyers - I left.



There's being professionally dressed and then there's just bosses on power trips... Long long ago I had a temp agency require full business suits and heels at a gig where:

We were temps
making minimum wage
in a UPS transfer station where customers never went
using a separate entrance and facility from the real employees
...
during the graveyard shift - midnight to eight.
That didn't last long.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> This is so incredibly gorgeous! What an eye you have for jewelry.


Thank you [emoji847]. If you ask my DH, he'll say I have an eye for expensive things [emoji23]



bunnycat said:


> Beautiful Tanzanite!
> 
> I have a hard time taking pics of colored stones as well. I tend to do the opposite of diamonds (I backlight those under bright indirect light under a tree). I still use the under a tree part, but angle until I get some color play. That's the best I've got. The main thing is, just like with diamonds, don't use a flash. You just blow them out and get darkness. The camera can't cope with the info it is receiving if you use a flash.
> View attachment 3821311
> 
> 
> Here's what I mean by backlighting to get a good diamond pic. This is late afternoon light coming from the side and back. Really helps define the faceting.
> View attachment 3821330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercy! That's lovely! Congrats!


Wow [emoji7] both are beautiful . Thank you for the photography tips. It's hard to photograph diamonds indoors unless at the jewelry store where there's a lot more light.


----------



## cremel

bunnycat said:


> Beautiful Tanzanite!
> 
> I have a hard time taking pics of colored stones as well. I tend to do the opposite of diamonds (I backlight those under bright indirect light under a tree). I still use the under a tree part, but angle until I get some color play. That's the best I've got. The main thing is, just like with diamonds, don't use a flash. You just blow them out and get darkness. The camera can't cope with the info it is receiving if you use a flash.
> View attachment 3821311
> 
> 
> Here's what I mean by backlighting to get a good diamond pic. This is late afternoon light coming from the side and back. Really helps define the faceting.
> View attachment 3821330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercy! That's lovely! Congrats!



Oh!!! Bunnycat I admire your photo skills!!! That's professionally done! Beautiful configuration around the rings! First class photographer.   I cannot get the true color out of the Tanzanite. Will try with your tips and upload the photo again today.


----------



## cremel

BBC I love your earrings!!! I too like earrings with dangling bling bling. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> There's being professionally dressed and then there's just bosses on power trips... Long long ago I had a temp agency require full business suits and heels at a gig where:
> 
> We were temps
> making minimum wage
> in a UPS transfer station where customers never went
> using a separate entrance and facility from the real employees
> ...
> during the graveyard shift - midnight to eight.
> That didn't last long.



Exactly right - power-trip


----------



## papertiger

cremel said:


> Thank you all for your kind words.
> [emoji7][emoji173]️
> Moirai, no I will use a different setting. We had an initial design in 3D.  The yellow stones are yellow blue sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 3821186
> 
> View attachment 3821187
> 
> 
> Speaking of Tanzanite I did get one a few months back.  The color is absolutely flawless. It almost looks like completely as blue as a royal blue sapphire and only in special light a light hunt of purple would appear.  It's all natural and untreated. The stone is big enough so we made a classic necklace...
> 
> View attachment 3821189
> 
> View attachment 3821190
> 
> 
> Usually Tanzanite exposes lots of purple under sunlight. I am happy with this one that doesn't have a heavy purple tone.
> 
> I am greatful that I have met a very kind and caring person and married him.  He almost made me cry when I learned that he was searching for a stone to replace the lost one with my niece.  This happened when I was on a business trip. He also went to France for a trip at that time. He sent flowers to my hotel room. When I came back I saw two big boxes of La Maison du Chocolat and another two boxes of French Nougats. All these are my favorites from France! And in addition I received two bottles of face cream from Guerlain... what a sweet man!! [emoji173]️[emoji7]
> View attachment 3821191
> 
> View attachment 3821192
> 
> View attachment 3821193
> 
> View attachment 3821195



What gorgeous things. And your new SO. You've made my journey home very happy


----------



## papertiger

Wearing my new season's avantgarde-ish  'uniform' today. Not easy to incorporate most H scarves with this look but managed to use Mythique Phoenix (anthracite etc) as a hair-band). I seem to have to push the 'edge' a bit more with this too so I wore turquoise mascara as substitute for planned red lipstick which I wasn't brave enough for. 

Had a hideous day (anticipated) but at least I didn't get fired and felt I  looked OK.


----------



## bobkat1991

Katel said:


> You look fabulous, bobkat!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  so much for the encouragement! I'm going for a consultation and I will see what they say and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> Many congrats scarf1 - this is very beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> I am the same and have found "Donna Karan New York - The Nudes" collection perfect...they also come with control top option (always a plus  )...DK says ( on the packaging) " I've always felt that nothing is sexier than a bare leg, but sometimes even the best legs need a little help. The nude collection is the only hosiery I've ever seen that actually lives up to the claim of being invisible. Once you wear them, you'll love them. The nudes match your skin tone so perfectly that they seem to disappear."
> Here's one source:
> https://www.barenecessities.com/don...se-a19_product.htm?pf_id=DonnaKaranHosieryA19
> 
> 
> 
> So very wonderful!


Thank for your nice compliment, Katel!  I truly wasn't fishing for compliments with that picture.  I didn't think that look (solid top with print skirt) was working for me.  I was outvoted here!



cafecreme15 said:


> This bath bomb sounds heavenly! I've been meaning to take a bath to just relax and slow things down, but I just never end up doing it. I guess I can't be bothered to wait for the tub to fill up. Typical impatient me!


But, but, but.....cafecreme, you are worth taking the time to pamper!


----------



## arabesques

papertiger said:


> Wearing my new season's avantgarde-ish  'uniform' today. Not easy to incorporate most H scarves with this look but managed to use Mythique Phoenix (anthracite etc) as a hair-band). I seem to have to push the 'edge' a bit more with this too so I wore turquoise mascara as substitute for planned red lipstick which I wasn't brave enough for.
> 
> Had a hideous day (anticipated) but at least I didn't get fired and felt I  looked OK.



Mod pic, pretty pretty please (whenever you have time)!

I thought of you and your aesthetic as I picked out a new leather jacket this weekend, a new piece from Theory.  I'm not sure that Theory's editorial shots convey how spectacular it is, but Bergdorf's says it's flying off the racks after the editorial pics they put in their magazine.  But like you, I realized how challenging it is to pair it with an H scarf.  I think I found my answer in the tea-dyed special carré from a few years ago...it has an almost leathery texture itself and the sheen is a good complement to that of leather.

I'll post a mod pic at the first opportunity.  I think it's a piece that will go well with both jeans and avant-garde trousers.


----------



## Cookiefiend

bunnycat said:


> Beautiful Tanzanite!
> 
> I have a hard time taking pics of colored stones as well. I tend to do the opposite of diamonds (I backlight those under bright indirect light under a tree). I still use the under a tree part, but angle until I get some color play. That's the best I've got. The main thing is, just like with diamonds, don't use a flash. You just blow them out and get darkness. The camera can't cope with the info it is receiving if you use a flash.
> View attachment 3821311
> 
> 
> Here's what I mean by backlighting to get a good diamond pic. This is late afternoon light coming from the side and back. Really helps define the faceting.
> View attachment 3821330



Holy cow - that is just gorgeous! 


FizzyWater said:


> Ok, that model looks glamorous and all, but I can't help but think, "I am a symphony of reds!" - this link is about halfway through the story but you get the gist:
> 
> https://books.google.de/books?id=9E...Q0&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q&f=false
> 
> I may, on occasion, get a little... manic... when dressing, so I keep "I am a symphony of reds!" in the back of my head for safety purposes.



"Out of my way little man… "
(love it)


----------



## bunnycat

prepster said:


> Wow.  Such a pretty color!





Moirai said:


> Thank you [emoji847]. If you ask my DH, he'll say I have an eye for expensive things [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Wow [emoji7] both are beautiful . Thank you for the photography tips. It's hard to photograph diamonds indoors unless at the jewelry store where there's a lot more light.





cremel said:


> Oh!!! Bunnycat I admire your photo skills!!! That's professionally done! Beautiful configuration around the rings! First class photographer.   I cannot get the true color out of the Tanzanite. Will try with your tips and upload the photo again today.






Cookiefiend said:


> Holy cow - that is just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> "Out of my way little man… "
> (love it)



Thank you guys! Bling "glamor shots" are a little bit of a hobby. 



arabesques said:


> Mod pic, pretty pretty please (whenever you have time)!
> 
> I thought of you and your aesthetic as I picked out a new leather jacket this weekend, a new piece from Theory.  I'm not sure that Theory's editorial shots convey how spectacular it is, but Bergdorf's says it's flying off the racks after the editorial pics they put in their magazine.  But like you, I realized how challenging it is to pair it with an H scarf.  I think I found my answer in the tea-dyed special carré from a few years ago...it has an almost leathery texture itself and the sheen is a good complement to that of leather.
> 
> I'll post a mod pic at the first opportunity.  I think it's a piece that will go well with both jeans and avant-garde trousers.



That is one gorgeous jacket!


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Wearing my new season's avantgarde-ish  'uniform' today. Not easy to incorporate most H scarves with this look but managed to use Mythique Phoenix (anthracite etc) as a hair-band). I seem to have to push the 'edge' a bit more with this too so I wore turquoise mascara as substitute for planned red lipstick which I wasn't brave enough for.
> 
> Had a hideous day (anticipated) but at least I didn't get fired and felt I  looked OK.


Hope your day is better. They would be idiots to fire you.



arabesques said:


> Mod pic, pretty pretty please (whenever you have time)!
> 
> I thought of you and your aesthetic as I picked out a new leather jacket this weekend, a new piece from Theory.  I'm not sure that Theory's editorial shots convey how spectacular it is, but Bergdorf's says it's flying off the racks after the editorial pics they put in their magazine.  But like you, I realized how challenging it is to pair it with an H scarf.  I think I found my answer in the tea-dyed special carré from a few years ago...it has an almost leathery texture itself and the sheen is a good complement to that of leather.
> 
> I'll post a mod pic at the first opportunity.  I think it's a piece that will go well with both jeans and avant-garde trousers.


Love the silhouette of this jacket.  Looking forward to seeing a mod pic.



bunnycat said:


> Thank you guys! Bling "glamor shots" are a little bit of a hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> That is one gorgeous jacket!


I welcome more tips


----------



## papertiger

arabesques said:


> Mod pic, pretty pretty please (whenever you have time)!
> 
> I thought of you and your aesthetic as I picked out a new leather jacket this weekend, a new piece from Theory.  I'm not sure that Theory's editorial shots convey how spectacular it is, but Bergdorf's says it's flying off the racks after the editorial pics they put in their magazine.  But like you, I realized how challenging it is to pair it with an H scarf.  I think I found my answer in the tea-dyed special carré from a few years ago...it has an almost leathery texture itself and the sheen is a good complement to that of leather.
> 
> I'll post a mod pic at the first opportunity.  I think it's a piece that will go well with both jeans and avant-garde trousers.



I'll ask DH after dinner 
OMG I love it already!


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Hope your day is better. They would be idiots to fire you.
> 
> 
> Love the silhouette of this jacket.  Looking forward to seeing a mod pic.
> 
> 
> I welcome more tips



 

Thank you my dear, it's a shame that at this particular establishment's management act like like idiots. There were _daggers_ over the boardroom table today! But not to worry, I live in hope and am waiting for the ultimate karmic judgement day when the gifted (and qualified) few who do all the work get to take over


----------



## papertiger

So here is the photo as promised to @arabesques

There's a matching Comme des Garcons waistcoat hidden under the jacket too (obviously all not as tight before dinner  ). What you can't see clearly is Elizabeth Gage ring and Gucci gold bamboo bangle as I decided to save the whole statement silver thing for another day and be just a bit more approachable today.


----------



## scarf1

cremel said:


> Thank you all for your kind words.
> [emoji7][emoji173]️
> Moirai, no I will use a different setting. We had an initial design in 3D.  The yellow stones are yellow blue sapphire.
> 
> View attachment 3821186
> 
> View attachment 3821187
> 
> 
> Speaking of Tanzanite I did get one a few months back.  The color is absolutely flawless. It almost looks like completely as blue as a royal blue sapphire and only in special light a light hunt of purple would appear.  It's all natural and untreated. The stone is big enough so we made a classic necklace...
> 
> View attachment 3821189
> 
> View attachment 3821190
> 
> 
> Usually Tanzanite exposes lots of purple under sunlight. I am happy with this one that doesn't have a heavy purple tone.
> 
> I am greatful that I have met a very kind and caring person and married him.  He almost made me cry when I learned that he was searching for a stone to replace the lost one with my niece.  This happened when I was on a business trip. He also went to France for a trip at that time. He sent flowers to my hotel room. When I came back I saw two big boxes of La Maison du Chocolat and another two boxes of French Nougats. All these are my favorites from France! And in addition I received two bottles of face cream from Guerlain... what a sweet man!! [emoji173]️[emoji7]
> View attachment 3821191
> 
> View attachment 3821192
> 
> View attachment 3821193
> 
> View attachment 3821195


Wow, he is a keeper! Lucky you!


----------



## Pirula

I am hopelessly behind and while I have no update yet on my mother's wedding dress (hope to get to tailor soon, but it may be after the New Year at the rate my life is going), I wanted to quickly share a pic of her wearing it to marry my Dad.   [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> I am hopelessly behind and while I have no update yet on my mother's wedding dress (hope to get to tailor soon, but it may be after the New Year at the rate my life is going), I wanted to quickly share a pic of her wearing it to marry my Dad.   [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3821752



Very glamourous outfit.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Wearing my new season's avantgarde-ish  'uniform' today. Not easy to incorporate most H scarves with this look but managed to use Mythique Phoenix (anthracite etc) as a hair-band). I seem to have to push the 'edge' a bit more with this too so I wore turquoise mascara as substitute for planned red lipstick which I wasn't brave enough for.
> 
> Had a hideous day (anticipated) but at least I didn't get fired and felt I  looked OK.



So sorry you had a terrible day at work. But good for you for looking for the fashionable silver linings. This is why I love dressing my best for work - it has the ability to salvage those truly miserable days just a little bit.



bobkat1991 said:


> Thank for your nice compliment, Katel!  I truly wasn't fishing for compliments with that picture.  I didn't think that look (solid top with print skirt) was working for me.  I was outvoted here!
> 
> 
> But, but, but.....cafecreme, you are worth taking the time to pamper!



You know, you've sold me! I've been feeling sad lately because my grandmother passed away the other day after a long illness, so I'm currently feeling this weird mixture of relief because she's no longer suffering and distress/sadness because she's gone. I think a bubble bath is just the thing I need! Should have some time Wednesday night for it.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Thank you my dear, it's a shame that at this particular establishment's management act like like idiots. There were _daggers_ over the boardroom table today! But not to worry, I live in hope and am waiting for the ultimate karmic judgement day when the gifted (and qualified) few who do all the work get to take over



Yes to judgement day [emoji298]️! I have learned and continue to learn that the most effective people are those who maintain their cool [emoji41] at heated moments.


----------



## Angelian

Wow, this thread sure shows no signs of slowing down any time soon! I really need to start taking notes while reading all your posts, for all your useful tips and suggestions, but also to remind me of certain questions that I had and not quite can remember now. Also lost all my "quotes" that I had gathered along the way. 

So much eye candy and all those beautiful pics of jewelry. 
Great outfit *PT*! Love an all black look.
Beautiful SO *cremel*, congrats! Wonderful that those of you that are lucky enough to be able to order an SO seem to receive them relatively quickly compared to before.
That is a gorgeous leather jacket *arabesques*! Perhaps just a little gavroche tied around the neck so you can still see the beautiful neckline? Or a losange?


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> So here is the photo as promised to @arabesques
> 
> There's a matching Comme des Garcons waistcoat hidden under the jacket too (obviously all not as tight before dinner  ). What you can't see clearly is Elizabeth Gage ring and Gucci gold bamboo bangle as I decided to save the whole statement silver thing for another day and be just a bit more approachable today.
> 
> View attachment 3821645



I love this.  What I most love is how it's just the right amount of edgy and still supremely elegant.  I admire it, I can't pull this off.  Brava!  [emoji122]


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> So sorry you had a terrible day at work. But good for you for looking for the fashionable silver linings. This is why I love dressing my best for work - it has the ability to salvage those truly miserable days just a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you've sold me! I've been feeling sad lately because my grandmother passed away the other day after a long illness, so I'm currently feeling this weird mixture of relief because she's no longer suffering and distress/sadness because she's gone. I think a bubble bath is just the thing I need! Should have some time Wednesday night for it.



My condolences cafecreme.


----------



## Moirai

Pirula said:


> I am hopelessly behind and while I have no update yet on my mother's wedding dress (hope to get to tailor soon, but it may be after the New Year at the rate my life is going), I wanted to quickly share a pic of her wearing it to marry my Dad.   [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3821752


Thanks for sharing. Your mom looks so elegant.



cafecreme15 said:


> So sorry you had a terrible day at work. But good for you for looking for the fashionable silver linings. This is why I love dressing my best for work - it has the ability to salvage those truly miserable days just a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you've sold me! I've been feeling sad lately because my grandmother passed away the other day after a long illness, so I'm currently feeling this weird mixture of relief because she's no longer suffering and distress/sadness because she's gone. I think a bubble bath is just the thing I need! Should have some time Wednesday night for it.



I'm sorry for your loss. Take care, I'm sure she would want you to [emoji847]


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> So sorry you had a terrible day at work. But good for you for looking for the fashionable silver linings. This is why I love dressing my best for work - it has the ability to salvage those truly miserable days just a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you've sold me! I've been feeling sad lately because my grandmother passed away the other day after a long illness, so I'm currently feeling this weird mixture of relief because she's no longer suffering and distress/sadness because she's gone. I think a bubble bath is just the thing I need! Should have some time Wednesday night for it.



Thank you and yes it's true. 

_Very_ sorry for your loss. I hear you about the mixed feelings, obviously different people need different things but a warm, relaxing bath can do wonders.


----------



## Angelian

Okay, I have already posted this one in the appropriate thread with more pics, but wanted to share here too as I'm a little obsessed (and can't wear it yet).
Asked for the Twist-ring while at the boutique but they did not have it at this location so I'll probably have it transferred next time I go. Did try on several other silver rings and really liked the Niloticus too!
Received two samples of the new Twilly perfume and love it! Do not really understand their marketing as it doesn't seem girly to me at all (and I'm a fan of more heavy scents) and the SA promoted it as being "summery" but I don't get that either.


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> I love this.  What I most love is how it's just the right amount of edgy and still supremely elegant.  I admire it, I can't pull this off.  Brava!  [emoji122]



Thank you. Still feels slightly strange, always does when I'm moving from one season to another. The weather has definitely turned here though, can't pretend it's Summer any longer.


----------



## papertiger

Angelian said:


> Okay, I have already posted this one in the appropriate thread with more pics, but wanted to share here too as I'm a little obsessed (and can't wear it yet).
> Asked for the Twist-ring while at the boutique but they did not have it at this location so I'll probably have it transferred next time I go. Did try on several other silver rings and really liked the Niloticus too!
> Received two samples of the new Twilly perfume and love it! Do not really understand their marketing as it doesn't seem girly to me at all (and I'm a fan of more heavy scents) and the SA promoted it as being "summery" but I don't get that either.
> View attachment 3821807
> View attachment 3821819
> View attachment 3821821



I've commented before on the bots scarf, lovely cw. Be extra cautious with cashmere and new scarf rings. Check every nook and cranny with your fingers and make sure it's not too heavy. 

Perhaps the marketing came before the scent but I'm with you on this one.


----------



## cremel

arabesques said:


> Mod pic, pretty pretty please (whenever you have time)!
> 
> I thought of you and your aesthetic as I picked out a new leather jacket this weekend, a new piece from Theory.  I'm not sure that Theory's editorial shots convey how spectacular it is, but Bergdorf's says it's flying off the racks after the editorial pics they put in their magazine.  But like you, I realized how challenging it is to pair it with an H scarf.  I think I found my answer in the tea-dyed special carré from a few years ago...it has an almost leathery texture itself and the sheen is a good complement to that of leather.
> 
> I'll post a mod pic at the first opportunity.  I think it's a piece that will go well with both jeans and avant-garde trousers.



I really love this jacket!!! Fabulous choice!![emoji173]️


----------



## Angelian

papertiger said:


> I've commented before on the bots scarf, lovely cw. Be extra cautious with cashmere and new scarf rings. Check every nook and cranny with your fingers and make sure it's not too heavy.
> 
> Perhaps the marketing came before the scent but I'm with you on this one.


Thanks PT, but the I will not be wearing a scarf ring with this one, I only use one when I need to because of slipping (silk), otherwise really prefer not too as it's mostly too ladylike for me. Do have a shawl ring by MaiTai that is wonderful in weight that I have used for a Dior shawl. The silver ring is to wear on my hand. 
Have you decided on your CW yet?


----------



## Angelian

papertiger said:


> Thank you. Still feels slightly strange, always does when I'm moving from one season to another. *The weather has definitely turned here though, can't pretend it's Summer any longer.*


Here too, but I'm still in denial!


----------



## Moirai

Angelian said:


> Okay, I have already posted this one in the appropriate thread with more pics, but wanted to share here too as I'm a little obsessed (and can't wear it yet).
> Asked for the Twist-ring while at the boutique but they did not have it at this location so I'll probably have it transferred next time I go. Did try on several other silver rings and really liked the Niloticus too!
> Received two samples of the new Twilly perfume and love it! Do not really understand their marketing as it doesn't seem girly to me at all (and I'm a fan of more heavy scents) and the SA promoted it as being "summery" but I don't get that either.
> View attachment 3821807
> View attachment 3821819
> View attachment 3821821


Thanks for posting. I haven't seen this design. It's cool, web with robot spiders


----------



## MSO13

it was cool enough today to break out a new cashmere, Khaki Bandana with my Barenia K and not pictured camouflage pants. i am not a good enough selfie contortionist to get the full ensemble.


----------



## EmileH

MSO13 said:


> it was cool enough today to break out a new cashmere, Khaki Bandana with my Barenia K and not pictured camouflage pants. i am not a good enough selfie contortionist to get the full ensemble.
> 
> View attachment 3822015



The bandana cashmeres are so perfect for you. And the barenia kelly is well... just gorgeous.

My Hermes peacoat arrived today but my usual size was too big. I need to exchange it. [emoji22] I did try it out with a few things in my closet including my Hermes pleated skirt and cream dress and I think it will be fabulous once I have the correct size. The best part is that the buttons are the same design as the ceramic desk accessories from Emile Hermes' desk at the museum, so the jacket comes with good memories too.




Cafecreme sorry for the loss of your grandmother. Papertiger, your outfit was lovely, sorry it was a lousy day. Hate them. Pirula your mother was as lovely as you are.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The bandana cashmeres are so perfect for you. And the barenia kelly is well... just gorgeous.
> 
> My Hermes peacoat arrived today but my usual size was too big. I need to exchange it. [emoji22] I did try it out with a few things in my closet including my Hermes pleated skirt and cream dress and I think it will be fabulous once I have the correct size. The best part is that the buttons are the same design as the ceramic desk accessories from Emile Hermes' desk at the museum, so the jacket comes with good memories too.
> 
> View attachment 3822064
> 
> 
> Cafecreme sorry for the loss of your grandmother. Papertiger, your outfit was lovely, sorry it was a lousy day. Hate them. Pirula your mother was as lovely as you are.



[emoji8]. Thank you darling.   L[emoji179]ve the peacoat jacket!


----------



## Pirula

And because I am feeling sentimental and we are among friends, here they are on their "honeymoon" at a photo booth in NJ.

They were newly exiled from Cuba, both of them (they met on a bus in NYC.  No kidding).  So there was no money for a honeymoon.  It was 1961.

They made up for it later, traveling the world.




Oh and my dad as a young man in Cuba.  Whoah.  Amiriiite?!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> My condolences cafecreme.





Moirai said:


> Thanks for sharing. Your mom looks so elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss. Take care, I'm sure she would want you to [emoji847]





papertiger said:


> Thank you and yes it's true.
> 
> _Very_ sorry for your loss. I hear you about the mixed feelings, obviously different people need different things but a warm, relaxing bath can do wonders.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> The bandana cashmeres are so perfect for you. And the barenia kelly is well... just gorgeous.
> 
> My Hermes peacoat arrived today but my usual size was too big. I need to exchange it. [emoji22] I did try it out with a few things in my closet including my Hermes pleated skirt and cream dress and I think it will be fabulous once I have the correct size. The best part is that the buttons are the same design as the ceramic desk accessories from Emile Hermes' desk at the museum, so the jacket comes with good memories too.
> 
> View attachment 3822064
> 
> 
> Cafecreme sorry for the loss of your grandmother. Papertiger, your outfit was lovely, sorry it was a lousy day. Hate them. Pirula your mother was as lovely as you are.



Thank you so much for your condolences everyone. You are all so kind 

I love the peacoat, PbP. I hope you can track down a smaller size!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> And because I am feeling sentimental and we are among friends, here they are on their "honeymoon" at a photo booth in NJ.
> 
> They were newly exiled from Cuba, both of them (they met on a bus in NYC.  No kidding).  So there was no money for a honeymoon.  It was 1961.
> 
> They made up for it later, traveling the world.
> 
> View attachment 3822071
> 
> 
> Oh and my dad as a young man in Cuba.  Whoah.  Amiriiite?!
> 
> View attachment 3822072


What lovely photos of your parents, Pirula. You are so lucky to still have them to look at and remember them by.


----------



## Moirai

MSO13 said:


> it was cool enough today to break out a new cashmere, Khaki Bandana with my Barenia K and not pictured camouflage pants. i am not a good enough selfie contortionist to get the full ensemble.
> 
> View attachment 3822015


Lovely! And your K is  a beauty.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> The bandana cashmeres are so perfect for you. And the barenia kelly is well... just gorgeous.
> 
> My Hermes peacoat arrived today but my usual size was too big. I need to exchange it. [emoji22] I did try it out with a few things in my closet including my Hermes pleated skirt and cream dress and I think it will be fabulous once I have the correct size. The best part is that the buttons are the same design as the ceramic desk accessories from Emile Hermes' desk at the museum, so the jacket comes with good memories too.
> 
> View attachment 3822064
> 
> 
> Cafecreme sorry for the loss of your grandmother. Papertiger, your outfit was lovely, sorry it was a lousy day. Hate them. Pirula your mother was as lovely as you are.


Beautiful coat. It sounds wonderful with the outfit you're planning. Pls post a mod pic when you get the replacement.



Pirula said:


> And because I am feeling sentimental and we are among friends, here they are on their "honeymoon" at a photo booth in NJ.
> 
> They were newly exiled from Cuba, both of them (they met on a bus in NYC.  No kidding).  So there was no money for a honeymoon.  It was 1961.
> 
> They made up for it later, traveling the world.
> 
> View attachment 3822071
> 
> 
> Oh and my dad as a young man in Cuba.  Whoah.  Amiriiite?!
> 
> View attachment 3822072


What a beautiful happy couple! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> What lovely photos of your parents, Pirula. You are so lucky to still have them to look at and remember them by.



Thank you cafecreme.  Not many photos survived, as you may imagine.  Our family cherishes the ones that made it out.  Hugs.   Of course the wedding/honeymoon shots were Made in the USA!   [emoji631]


----------



## arabesques

papertiger said:


> So here is the photo as promised to @arabesques
> 
> There's a matching Comme des Garcons waistcoat hidden under the jacket too (obviously all not as tight before dinner  ). What you can't see clearly is Elizabeth Gage ring and Gucci gold bamboo bangle as I decided to save the whole statement silver thing for another day and be just a bit more approachable today.
> 
> View attachment 3821645



_Spectacular!!!_  That jacket is some Commes des Garcons at its best—a terrific balance of ease of wear and an unmistakeable sass.  Thank you for this inspiration—alongside the jacket, I'm loving the edgy edge of the skirt.  I am now eyeing my CdG pieces lustfully while begging fall to come a little bit quicker.


----------



## arabesques

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The bandana cashmeres are so perfect for you. And the barenia kelly is well... just gorgeous.
> 
> My Hermes peacoat arrived today but my usual size was too big. I need to exchange it. [emoji22] I did try it out with a few things in my closet including my Hermes pleated skirt and cream dress and I think it will be fabulous once I have the correct size. The best part is that the buttons are the same design as the ceramic desk accessories from Emile Hermes' desk at the museum, so the jacket comes with good memories too.
> 
> View attachment 3822064
> 
> 
> Cafecreme sorry for the loss of your grandmother. Papertiger, your outfit was lovely, sorry it was a lousy day. Hate them. Pirula your mother was as lovely as you are.



That will make a lovely forever and everyday coat!


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The bandana cashmeres are so perfect for you. And the barenia kelly is well... just gorgeous.
> 
> My Hermes peacoat arrived today but my usual size was too big. I need to exchange it. [emoji22] I did try it out with a few things in my closet including my Hermes pleated skirt and cream dress and I think it will be fabulous once I have the correct size. The best part is that the buttons are the same design as the ceramic desk accessories from Emile Hermes' desk at the museum, so the jacket comes with good memories too.
> 
> View attachment 3822064
> 
> 
> Cafecreme sorry for the loss of your grandmother. Papertiger, your outfit was lovely, sorry it was a lousy day. Hate them. Pirula your mother was as lovely as you are.



This'll be a very nice classic piece. For me, a good peacoat is an essential and that it's Hermes means the detail, quality and finish. Altogether you'll be able to enjoy this piece for years and years. Hope the correct size comes soon.


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> And because I am feeling sentimental and we are among friends, here they are on their "honeymoon" at a photo booth in NJ.
> 
> They were newly exiled from Cuba, both of them (they met on a bus in NYC.  No kidding).  So there was no money for a honeymoon.  It was 1961.
> 
> They made up for it later, traveling the world.
> 
> View attachment 3822071
> 
> 
> Oh and my dad as a young man in Cuba.  Whoah.  Amiriiite?!
> 
> View attachment 3822072



Wow, this bright a lump to my throat and a tear to my eye, to be exiled from your country is no joke. I'm glad they made it work for them. _Both_ your parents have film star looks and winning smiles and are groomed to perfection. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## nicole0612

I wanted to respond in laughter or awe and appreciation to so many comments as I read through, but to wanted to express my condolences to you cafecreme first, so sorry about losing your grandma. It's a blessing when suffering has ended but it is so hard for those of us left behind.
Also pirula, your parents are lovely and obviously so deeply happy and in love with each other.
I appreciate you all so much, your style, wit, beautiful photos and great advice. 
Papertiger, those are some fabulous trouser ideas for me. I especially like the Joseph velvet pair and the black swirly DVF pair if i can track down my size. You also look fabulous and so cool in your CDG outfit, of course loving that you wore it with the MP scarf in *that* colorway we all want. 
Arabesques, I will also check out the Issey Miyake Pleats Please, from one pant hater to another, I value your advice!
Thanks also ladies for the help with my quest for wingtips first, brogues second, and for teaching me the difference. 
Speaking of shoes...
PbP, Genie, everyone, I was dying laughing with the scorn and warnings about sock boots because today I wore my new sock boots for the first time! I was so impressed with them that I took photos both in and out of gym shorts. ...I'm just realizing it's extra odd-ball because the gym shorts photo was taken at home and the photo in my work outfit/skirt was taken while lifting weights in a gym! 
I don't need any reassurances about these boots like "Ohhhh...we didn't mean THESE sock boots!" because of course you did! These are the crazy cat lady of sock boots, but I love them! 


Still obsessing about these Chanel 13a leather socks, have been looking everywhere for months for "leather boot extender", "leather leg warmer", "convertible boots", "leather spats/half-chaps" etc, some amazing ones - Gareth Pugh made some ones I love but they are long gone. In desperation I finally searched for "leather knee socks" and found some really ugly leather crew socks, and randomly some crazy/awesome sock boots in my google image searches (Charlotte Olympia).


In gym shorts at home.


In work clothes/skirt at the gym. What?
I also completely love the red outfit from BBC and love way more FizzyWater's "symphony of reds" story because I would totally wear that BBC outfit and/or thigh high sock boots, feel fabulous, have fun and also look like a maniac. It's all just too good, too fun. 
I was just recently pondering how every time I see some new fashion release that I think is atrocious and feel like the designer really made a sad mistake, there is always someone (usually someone I know and like) who loves that look, pays thousands for it and couldn't be happier, there really is something for everyone.


----------



## EmileH

No Nicole this isn't what we were talking about. Really. I was talking about the booties that are short. These are otk boots. I even broke down and bought a pair of otk boots for fall. These look great on you. I don't get the short boots. But I'm sure someone will wear them fabulously and I'll eat my words. It wouldn't be the first time. 

Thanks ladies for your excitement over the peacoat. My SA has the correct size so we just have to do the exchange. I'll have it next week. It's a light to medium weight stretch wool so I think it can transition from jacket to light coat as I do with my chanel jackets. I'll post photos when I get the right size. It's kind of moto when worn open and sophisticated peacoat when closed. And now my jacket section of my closet is bursting at the seams. I'm probably going to do a one in, three out move on this one. [emoji15]

Papertiger I think you said the Burberry show is coming soon. And I think they show what they are about to sell. I'll be looking because I need a new black or dark color trench and I want something a little less fitted/ more flowy/ fuller that can look a bit dressier than my traditional daytime trench.

I'm moving on from my jacket addiction  to coats as you can see. Does anyone have advice on the components of a perfect coat collection? It probably depends on where you live of course. I'm in a four season climate.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No Nicole this isn't what we were talking about. Really. I was talking about the booties that are short. These are otk boots. I even broke down and bought a pair of otk boots for fall. These look great on you. I don't get the short boots. But I'm sure someone will wear them fabulously and I'll eat my words. It wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> Thanks ladies for your excitement over the peacoat. My SA has the correct size so we just have to do the exchange. I'll have it next week. It's a light to medium weight stretch wool so I think it can transition from jacket to light coat as I do with my chanel jackets. I'll post photos when I get the right size. It's kind of moto when worn open and sophisticated peacoat when closed. And now my jacket section of my closet is bursting at the seams. I'm probably going to do a one in, three out move on this one. [emoji15]
> 
> Papertiger I think you said the Burberry show is coming soon. And I think they show what they are about to sell. I'll be looking because I need a new black or dark color trench and I want something a little less fitted/ more flowy/ fuller that can look a bit dressier than my traditional daytime trench.
> 
> I'm moving on from my jacket addiction  to coats as you can see. Does anyone have advice on the components of a perfect coat collection? It probably depends on where you live of course. I'm in a four season climate.



I agree the short sock boots are even worse! Also agree that others may be able to wear that look fabulously, just not me 
Looking forward to seeing your coat once the correct size comes in. Your comments about the buttons intrigues me. 
I live in a place without a serious winter (or a serious summer), so I can't give any advice on real winter coats, but I'm sure grateful for my extra closet space.


----------



## FizzyWater

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No Nicole this isn't what we were talking about. Really. I was talking about the booties that are short. These are otk boots. I even broke down and bought a pair of otk boots for fall. These look great on you. I don't get the short boots. But I'm sure someone will wear them fabulously and I'll eat my words. It wouldn't be the first time.



Also, SPARKLY. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> And now my jacket section of my closet is bursting at the seams. I'm probably going to do a one in, three out move on this one. [emoji15]



I feel you.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm moving on from my jacket addiction  to coats as you can see. Does anyone have advice on the components of a perfect coat collection? It probably depends on where you live of course. I'm in a four season climate.



I think the classic list would be:

trench for summer, shoulder seasons
peacoat for shoulder seasons
serious wool (or fur) for winter
pretty fur (or wool) for special occasions
specialty (ski, camping, boating, etc.)
But I wouldn't have expected puffer vests to be in the mix five years ago, so who knows?


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I agree the short sock boots are even worse! Also agree that others may be able to wear that look fabulously, just not me
> Looking forward to seeing your coat once the correct size comes in. Your comments about the buttons intrigues me.
> I live in a place without a serious winter (or a serious summer), so I can't give any advice on real winter coats, but I'm sure grateful for my extra closet space.



Ok slightly jealous of your weather. I'll be even more so in February.  I tell myself this climate is better for tweeds and scarves to console myself. 

The buttons on the jacket are engraved with this design which is the same as the design on the white and black plates on the bottom left of this picture. The design is taken from the Art Deco ceramic desk accessories that E Hermes used. I admired them on my museum visit. It's such a classic design and yet it looks very contemporary in the current pieces.  I love pretty things with historical context.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I wanted to respond in laughter or awe and appreciation to so many comments as I read through, but to wanted to express my condolences to you cafecreme first, so sorry about losing your grandma. It's a blessing when suffering has ended but it is so hard for those of us left behind.
> Also pirula, your parents are lovely and obviously so deeply happy and in love with each other.
> I appreciate you all so much, your style, wit, beautiful photos and great advice.
> Papertiger, those are some fabulous trouser ideas for me. I especially like the Joseph velvet pair and the black swirly DVF pair if i can track down my size. You also look fabulous and so cool in your CDG outfit, of course loving that you wore it with the MP scarf in *that* colorway we all want.
> Arabesques, I will also check out the Issey Miyake Pleats Please, from one pant hater to another, I value your advice!
> Thanks also ladies for the help with my quest for wingtips first, brogues second, and for teaching me the difference.
> Speaking of shoes...
> PbP, Genie, everyone, I was dying laughing with the scorn and warnings about sock boots because today I wore my new sock boots for the first time! I was so impressed with them that I took photos both in and out of gym shorts. ...I'm just realizing it's extra odd-ball because the gym shorts photo was taken at home and the photo in my work outfit/skirt was taken while lifting weights in a gym!
> I don't need any reassurances about these boots like "Ohhhh...we didn't mean THESE sock boots!" because of course you did! These are the crazy cat lady of sock boots, but I love them!
> View attachment 3822269
> 
> Still obsessing about these Chanel 13a leather socks, have been looking everywhere for months for "leather boot extender", "leather leg warmer", "convertible boots", "leather spats/half-chaps" etc, some amazing ones - Gareth Pugh made some ones I love but they are long gone. In desperation I finally searched for "leather knee socks" and found some really ugly leather crew socks, and randomly some crazy/awesome sock boots in my google image searches (Charlotte Olympia).
> View attachment 3822271
> 
> In gym shorts at home.
> View attachment 3822272
> 
> In work clothes/skirt at the gym. What?
> I also completely love the red outfit from BBC and love way more FizzyWater's "symphony of reds" story because I would totally wear that BBC outfit and/or thigh high sock boots, feel fabulous, have fun and also look like a maniac. It's all just too good, too fun.
> I was just recently pondering how every time I see some new fashion release that I think is atrocious and feel like the designer really made a sad mistake, there is always someone (usually someone I know and like) who loves that look, pays thousands for it and couldn't be happier, there really is something for everyone.



With legs like those you could wear _any_ shoes or boots and look amazing!!! The first pic reminds me of a show girl dancer in _Chicago_ musical and the second like a bad-a$$ fairy/scfi queen. These boots were made for you in mind 

I think sock-boots are pretty much classics that someone makes somewhere every year.  Someone only recoiled at the mention of the Gucci fetish wear inspired sock boots, some in vinyl light flesh colour and barley-there sandals, really it's a shoe, just sold with a vinyl sock, a kind of subversion of the vinyl trompe-l'œil body suits and a tribute to alt-drag stars. On the right legs I'm sure those would be incredible. I didn't try these on but they look devilishly hard to stand in let alone walk. Gucci is the master of 'crazy' footwear ATM and I'm enjoying these (and investing) much more than in their bags and RTW.  I rather fancied some of their Venetian-style convertible chopines but they were one pair that actually looked better in pics. 

You're right about how there is something for everyone. So long as the style compliments and balances the legs of the wearer, expresses the personality (that may not be able to be 'said' by the rest of the outfit) and aren't agony to wear. Many laughed at Gucci's fury Princetowns when they first came out...


----------



## EmileH

Papertiger I'm interested in what Gucci rtw you are finding that fits your sophisticated style. I keep looking and finding little girl like pieces that are too fussy even for me. But I keep looking. Have you found some great pieces among all the frills?

Oh sorry. It's early and I'm rushing. I see. You like the shoes more than the rtw. That makes more sense to me. The rtw isn't your style. Or mine.  

I still laugh at the Princeton slides but with a dose of admiration for those of you who can pull them off.


----------



## Genie27

FizzyWater said:


> Ok, that model looks glamorous and all, but I can't help but think, "I am a symphony of reds!" - this link is about halfway through the story but you get the gist:
> 
> https://books.google.de/books?id=9E...Q0&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q&f=false
> 
> I may, on occasion, get a little... manic... when dressing, so I keep "I am a symphony of reds!" in the back of my head for safety purposes.


Omg, that was hilarious!!! And so true!



nicole0612 said:


> Speaking of shoes...
> PbP, Genie, everyone, I was dying laughing with the scorn and warnings about sock boots because today I wore my new sock boots for the first time! I was so impressed with them that I took photos both in and out of gym shorts. ...I'm just realizing it's extra odd-ball because the gym shorts photo was taken at home and the photo in my work outfit/skirt was taken while lifting weights in a gym!
> I don't need any reassurances about these boots like "Ohhhh...we didn't mean THESE sock boots!" because of course you did! These are the crazy cat lady of sock boots, but I love them!
> View attachment 3822269
> 
> Still obsessing about these Chanel 13a leather socks, have been looking everywhere for months for "leather boot extender", "leather leg warmer", "convertible boots", "leather spats/half-chaps" etc, some amazing ones - Gareth Pugh made some ones I love but they are long gone. In desperation I finally searched for "leather knee socks" and found some really ugly leather crew socks, and randomly some crazy/awesome sock boots in my google image searches (Charlotte Olympia).
> View attachment 3822271
> 
> In gym shorts at home.
> View attachment 3822272
> 
> In work clothes/skirt at the gym. What?
> I also completely love the red outfit from BBC and love way more FizzyWater's "symphony of reds" story because I would totally wear that BBC outfit and/or thigh high sock boots, feel fabulous, have fun and also look like a maniac. It's all just too good, too fun.
> I was just recently pondering how every time I see some new fashion release that I think is atrocious and feel like the designer really made a sad mistake, there is always someone (usually someone I know and like) who loves that look, pays thousands for it and couldn't be happier, there really is something for everyone.


These are gorgeous on you!! I love them with the Work outfit. And thanks for giving me an idea for my lurex tights to go with the ysl babies.


----------



## Genie27

Cafecreme, I'm so sorry about your grandma. 

Pirula, thanks for sharing such wonderful pictures! 

PbP, I'm looking forward to seeing the pics of your new coat. I think Fizzy has the right list, but somehow my coat/jacket collection keeps on growing.


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> Thanks for sharing. Your mom looks so elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss. Take care, I'm sure she would want you to [emoji847]





cafecreme15 said:


> What lovely photos of your parents, Pirula. You are so lucky to still have them to look at and remember them by.





Moirai said:


> Lovely! And your K is  a beauty.
> 
> 
> Beautiful coat. It sounds wonderful with the outfit you're planning. Pls post a mod pic when you get the replacement.
> 
> 
> What a beautiful happy couple! Thank you for sharing!





papertiger said:


> Wow, this bright a lump to my throat and a tear to my eye, to be exiled from your country is no joke. I'm glad they made it work for them. _Both_ your parents have film star looks and winning smiles and are groomed to perfection. Thanks so much for sharing.





Genie27 said:


> Cafecreme, I'm so sorry about your grandma.
> 
> Pirula, thanks for sharing such wonderful pictures!
> 
> PbP, I'm looking forward to seeing the pics of your new coat. I think Fizzy has the right list, but somehow my coat/jacket collection keeps on growing.


----------



## EmileH

FizzyWater said:


> Also, SPARKLY.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the classic list would be:
> 
> trench for summer, shoulder seasons
> peacoat for shoulder seasons
> serious wool (or fur) for winter
> pretty fur (or wool) for special occasions
> specialty (ski, camping, boating, etc.)
> But I wouldn't have expected puffer vests to be in the mix five years ago, so who knows?



Ok so I'm never going to qualify as a minimalist. This is a great start but I think I need more. [emoji51] What about different colors and lengths and styles?

I have (from light to heavy)
-Burberry windbreaker with a puffer vest that fits under it
-Classic Burberry trench
- Alexander McQueen leather jacket 
-Chanel black wool belted coat 
- an older no name black cashmere and wool coat that has an incredible fox collar (the coat itself might be getting out of date so I'm wondering if I can repurpose the beautiful collar to a newer coat as it just buttons on inside the lapels)
-Max Mara navy camel hair wrap coat

As well as a variety of fashion jackets in shorter and longer style that can be used as outer wear in transitional months. So I think I have transitional weather covered. I probably need to concentrate in cold weather wear. Duh: I live in New England. Why does this surprise me? [emoji849]

I would like to add:
- a darker colored trench with a more interesting silhouette that transitions better to evening and that travels well I.e. Not too heavy and layers well.
- a camel Max Mara coat

I am intrigued by:
- the Hermes cashmere wrap coats that work with the Kelly belts. What color? My usual blue/ black? Camel and cross the max Mara off my list? [emoji848]
- Celine cocoon coats (maybe grey?)
- colorful coats (maybe a lighter blue. I experimented with cream and decided it's impossible to keep clean.)
- longer fitted coats to wear over longer dresses like some of the Dior coats that I have seen. There was a beautiful blue grey one that could kill two birds with one stone. But how do people feel about these unlined cashmere coats? I feel like I'm not getting my money's worth without a lining. 

I don't think I could do a puffer coat. I don't love them and I don't really dress sporty/ casual enough to wear them. I think bundling up under the Max Mara will be my warmest option. But maybe I'll fall in love with a moncler puffer someday.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> There's being professionally dressed and then there's just bosses on power trips... Long long ago I had a temp agency require full business suits and heels at a gig where:
> 
> We were temps
> making minimum wage
> in a UPS transfer station where customers never went
> using a separate entrance and facility from the real employees
> ...
> during the graveyard shift - midnight to eight.
> That didn't last long.


OMG!


----------



## momasaurus

Angelian said:


> Okay, I have already posted this one in the appropriate thread with more pics, but wanted to share here too as I'm a little obsessed (and can't wear it yet).
> Asked for the Twist-ring while at the boutique but they did not have it at this location so I'll probably have it transferred next time I go. Did try on several other silver rings and really liked the Niloticus too!
> Received two samples of the new Twilly perfume and love it! Do not really understand their marketing as it doesn't seem girly to me at all (and I'm a fan of more heavy scents) and the SA promoted it as being "summery" but I don't get that either.
> View attachment 3821807
> View attachment 3821819
> View attachment 3821821


I just love these pix, as you know, and went right to the website to find it (unsuccessfully). I still hope to see it IRL soon. Why are you not able to wear it yet? Sadness. Is the weather not co-operating?


----------



## Notorious Pink

FizzyWater said:


> Ok, that model looks glamorous and all, but I can't help but think, "I am a symphony of reds!" - this link is about halfway through the story but you get the gist:
> 
> https://books.google.de/books?id=9E...Q0&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q&f=false
> 
> I may, on occasion, get a little... manic... when dressing, so I keep "I am a symphony of reds!" in the back of my head for safety purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, those are lovely!



Hahaha a symphony of reds!!!  Literally!!!! Yes, well...I still do love this look, but maybe on second thought it's a bit much??? [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]I went to NM yesterday to try on a few things and couldn't even find these pieces, but I did try on a dark red blazer and it was surprisingly bad on me....just too much with my hair. The pants will be fine but a whole lot of red near my face doesn't seem to work. I fell in love with this Veronica Beard blazer instead:




Love that it's a snap, not a button, love the material with a bit of stretch, and love the zippers on the pockets. I also like that VB does all her Blazers with the interior attachments so you can add one of her dickeys to change the look. 

I found a better pic of the earrings taken by the store. I do love them:




And also these pair (this pic was also taken by the store, not me). They're gorgeous but I haven't worn them at all yet. Perhaps I was PMS-ing?






cremel said:


> BBC I love your earrings!!! I too like earrings with dangling bling bling. [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



arabesques said:


> Mod pic, pretty pretty please (whenever you have time)!
> 
> I thought of you and your aesthetic as I picked out a new leather jacket this weekend, a new piece from Theory.  I'm not sure that Theory's editorial shots convey how spectacular it is, but Bergdorf's says it's flying off the racks after the editorial pics they put in their magazine.  But like you, I realized how challenging it is to pair it with an H scarf.  I think I found my answer in the tea-dyed special carré from a few years ago...it has an almost leathery texture itself and the sheen is a good complement to that of leather.
> 
> I'll post a mod pic at the first opportunity.  I think it's a piece that will go well with both jeans and avant-garde trousers.



This jacket looks really cool! Would love to see a modeling pic.



Pirula said:


> And because I am feeling sentimental and we are among friends, here they are on their "honeymoon" at a photo booth in NJ.
> 
> They were newly exiled from Cuba, both of them (they met on a bus in NYC.  No kidding).  So there was no money for a honeymoon.  It was 1961.
> 
> They made up for it later, traveling the world.
> 
> View attachment 3822071
> 
> 
> Oh and my dad as a young man in Cuba.  Whoah.  Amiriiite?!
> 
> View attachment 3822072



I love these pictures...you are so lucky to have them. Go Dad!!! [emoji91] And your parents look so happy together - they're glowing. [emoji4]



nicole0612 said:


> I also completely love the red outfit from BBC and love way more FizzyWater's "symphony of reds" story because I would totally wear that BBC outfit and/or thigh high sock boots, feel fabulous, have fun and also look like a maniac. It's all just too good, too fun.
> I was just recently pondering how every time I see some new fashion release that I think is atrocious and feel like the designer really made a sad mistake, there is always someone (usually someone I know and like) who loves that look, pays thousands for it and couldn't be happier, there really is something for everyone.



Love this!!! Well, I am still on my "Gorsuch look" plan and invested in these two pieces yesterday - cashmere sweater from Rag & Bone and leather leggings from L'Agence (Intermix!) which is the comfiest leather item I have EVER put on:







ETA: these are NOT cropped....well, at least on me they're not. The model is 5'10", I am 5'4".

And FINALLY....(sorry for the long post!) thanks for the good wishes... DS will be playing Jesus in Godspell. He's excited!

(Sorry, don't know why this pic posted twice)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

How is Cordellere doing there? Any news?


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> How is Cordellere doing there? Any news?



She is too busy to post but we are in contact. She is doing fine. Only minor damage and everyone is safe but they are without power and other conveniences so it sounds difficult at the moment. You are very thoughtful to ask.


----------



## cafecreme15

Thank you dear @nicole0612 and @Genie27. This is such a wonderfully supportive thread.


----------



## FizzyWater

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok so I'm never going to qualify as a minimalist. This is a great start but I think I need more. [emoji51] What about different colors and lengths and styles?



Absolutely you need more!  

(My list has almost nothing to do with my coats, but AFAIK it's the standard "classic/minimal" list.)



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I would like to add:
> - a darker colored trench with a more interesting silhouette that transitions better to evening and that travels well I.e. Not too heavy and layers well.
> - a camel Max Mara coat
> 
> I am intrigued by:
> - the Hermes cashmere wrap coats that work with the Kelly belts. What color? My usual blue/ black? Camel and cross the max Mara off my list? [emoji848]
> - Celine cocoon coats (maybe grey?)
> - colorful coats (maybe a lighter blue. I experimented with cream and decided it's impossible to keep clean.)
> - longer fitted coats to wear over longer dresses like some of the Dior coats that I have seen. There was a beautiful blue grey one that could kill two birds with one stone. But how do people feel about these unlined cashmere coats? I feel like I'm not getting my money's worth without a lining.



This is the H wrap coat? http://usa.hermes.com/woman/ready-t...-1/configurable-product-h790104da-143553.html  The shape is gorgeous but that red is doing nothing for me.  Where have you found other colors?

These all sound like beautiful coats, but... are they *warm*?  I'm a cold-weather wimp and need to look roughly like a penguin waddling down the street to survive winters like Boston.  YMMV.


----------



## bunnycat

cafecreme15 said:


> So sorry you had a terrible day at work. But good for you for looking for the fashionable silver linings. This is why I love dressing my best for work - it has the ability to salvage those truly miserable days just a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you've sold me! I've been feeling sad lately because my grandmother passed away the other day after a long illness, so I'm currently feeling this weird mixture of relief because she's no longer suffering and distress/sadness because she's gone. I think a bubble bath is just the thing I need! Should have some time Wednesday night for it.



I'm so sorry for your grandmothers loss. I do know how you feel though. When this has happened I feel guilt for the relief part, which then doesn't help the sadness part. Be sure to take time to be good to yourself. Your mind (and heart) has to process at its own speed.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> The bandana cashmeres are so perfect for you. And the barenia kelly is well... just gorgeous.
> 
> My Hermes peacoat arrived today but my usual size was too big. I need to exchange it. [emoji22] I did try it out with a few things in my closet including my Hermes pleated skirt and cream dress and I think it will be fabulous once I have the correct size. The best part is that the buttons are the same design as the ceramic desk accessories from Emile Hermes' desk at the museum, so the jacket comes with good memories too.
> 
> View attachment 3822064
> 
> 
> Cafecreme sorry for the loss of your grandmother. Papertiger, your outfit was lovely, sorry it was a lousy day. Hate them. Pirula your mother was as lovely as you are.



This will be gorgeous when you get your correct size in! Very classic!



Pirula said:


> And because I am feeling sentimental and we are among friends, here they are on their "honeymoon" at a photo booth in NJ.
> 
> They were newly exiled from Cuba, both of them (they met on a bus in NYC.  No kidding).  So there was no money for a honeymoon.  It was 1961.
> 
> They made up for it later, traveling the world.
> 
> View attachment 3822071
> 
> Oh and my dad as a young man in Cuba.  Whoah.  Amiriiite?!
> 
> View attachment 3822072


They are too adorable! I love these old pics! They always have such a quality to them.



nicole0612 said:


> I wanted to respond in laughter or awe and appreciation to so many comments as I read through, but to wanted to express my condolences to you cafecreme first, so sorry about losing your grandma. It's a blessing when suffering has ended but it is so hard for those of us left behind.
> Also pirula, your parents are lovely and obviously so deeply happy and in love with each other.
> I appreciate you all so much, your style, wit, beautiful photos and great advice.
> Papertiger, those are some fabulous trouser ideas for me. I especially like the Joseph velvet pair and the black swirly DVF pair if i can track down my size. You also look fabulous and so cool in your CDG outfit, of course loving that you wore it with the MP scarf in *that* colorway we all want.
> Arabesques, I will also check out the Issey Miyake Pleats Please, from one pant hater to another, I value your advice!
> Thanks also ladies for the help with my quest for wingtips first, brogues second, and for teaching me the difference.
> Speaking of shoes...
> PbP, Genie, everyone, I was dying laughing with the scorn and warnings about sock boots because today I wore my new sock boots for the first time! I was so impressed with them that I took photos both in and out of gym shorts. ...I'm just realizing it's extra odd-ball because the gym shorts photo was taken at home and the photo in my work outfit/skirt was taken while lifting weights in a gym!
> I don't need any reassurances about these boots like "Ohhhh...we didn't mean THESE sock boots!" because of course you did! These are the crazy cat lady of sock boots, but I love them!
> View attachment 3822269
> 
> Still obsessing about these Chanel 13a leather socks, have been looking everywhere for months for "leather boot extender", "leather leg warmer", "convertible boots", "leather spats/half-chaps" etc, some amazing ones - Gareth Pugh made some ones I love but they are long gone. In desperation I finally searched for "leather knee socks" and found some really ugly leather crew socks, and randomly some crazy/awesome sock boots in my google image searches (Charlotte Olympia).
> View attachment 3822271
> 
> In gym shorts at home.
> View attachment 3822272
> 
> In work clothes/skirt at the gym. What?
> I also completely love the red outfit from BBC and love way more FizzyWater's "symphony of reds" story because I would totally wear that BBC outfit and/or thigh high sock boots, feel fabulous, have fun and also look like a maniac. It's all just too good, too fun.
> I was just recently pondering how every time I see some new fashion release that I think is atrocious and feel like the designer really made a sad mistake, there is always someone (usually someone I know and like) who loves that look, pays thousands for it and couldn't be happier, there really is something for everyone.


Those are amazing on you! Just amazing! I'm all for wearing anything that makes you feel fabulous and who cares if you think you look like a maniac! You feel fabulous! That's the important part!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> She is too busy to post but we are in contact. She is doing fine. Only minor damage and everyone is safe but they are without power and other conveniences so it sounds difficult at the moment. You are very thoughtful to ask.



So happy to hear you're in contact and she's ok! Thank you for letting us all know and tell her we are thinking of her!


----------



## FizzyWater

BBC said:


> Hahaha a symphony of reds!!!  Literally!!!! Yes, well...I still do love this look, but maybe on second thought it's a bit much??? [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]



I think for me the shoes were just a bit too bright (and from the photo angle, in my face) bringing the balance off.  But that's really a *lot* of red.  It takes extended confidence to carry it off.  I'd strut out of the house in that, then lose my confidence halfway through the day and spend the rest of it trying to hide in the bathroom.



BBC said:


> I found a better pic of the earrings taken by the store. I do love them:
> 
> View attachment 3822413







BBC said:


> And also these pair (this pic was also taken by the store, not me). They're gorgeous but I haven't worn them at all yet. Perhaps I was PMS-ing?





You need to make an occasion to wear them!


----------



## bunnycat

BBC said:


> Hahaha a symphony of reds!!!  Literally!!!! Yes, well...I still do love this look, but maybe on second thought it's a bit much??? [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]I went to NM yesterday to try on a few things and couldn't even find these pieces, but I did try on a dark red blazer and it was surprisingly bad on me....just too much with my hair. The pants will be fine but a whole lot of red near my face doesn't seem to work. I fell in love with this Veronica Beard blazer instead:
> 
> View attachment 3822410
> 
> 
> Love that it's a snap, not a button, love the material with a bit of stretch, and love the zippers on the pockets. I also like that VB does all her Blazers with the interior attachments so you can add one of her dickeys to change the look.
> 
> I found a better pic of the earrings taken by the store. I do love them:
> 
> View attachment 3822413
> 
> 
> And also these pair (this pic was also taken by the store, not me). They're gorgeous but I haven't worn them at all yet. Perhaps I was PMS-ing?
> 
> View attachment 3822421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> This jacket looks really cool! Would love to see a modeling pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I love these pictures...you are so lucky to have them. Go Dad!!! [emoji91] And your parents look so happy together - they're glowing. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!!! Well, I am still on my "Gorsuch look" plan and invested in these two pieces yesterday - cashmere sweater from Rag & Bone and leather leggings from L'Agence (Intermix!) which is the comfiest leather item I have EVER put on:
> 
> View attachment 3822434
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822435
> 
> 
> ETA: these are NOT cropped....well, at least on me they're not. The model is 5'10", I am 5'4".
> 
> And FINALLY....(sorry for the long post!) thanks for the good wishes... DS will be playing Jesus in Godspell. He's excited!
> 
> (Sorry, don't know why this pic posted twice)



The opals are amazing! So dramatic but organic too!


----------



## EmileH

FizzyWater said:


> Absolutely you need more!
> 
> (My list has almost nothing to do with my coats, but AFAIK it's the standard "classic/minimal" list.)
> 
> 
> 
> This is the H wrap coat? http://usa.hermes.com/woman/ready-t...-1/configurable-product-h790104da-143553.html  The shape is gorgeous but that red is doing nothing for me.  Where have you found other colors?
> 
> These all sound like beautiful coats, but... are they *warm*?  I'm a cold-weather wimp and need to look roughly like a penguin waddling down the street to survive winters like Boston.  YMMV.



I have seen that coat. It looks a bit oversized and I don't like it as much as some of their more simple coats. So I'm waiting.  Your list is absolutely great for essentials. A wonderful starting point. The max Mara camel hair coats are very warm and I find that with layers and a scarf I am plenty warm. But I'm in the suburbs now and I'm not doing too much city walking. That's brutal in Boston in the winter. There was a brief time the first winter that I lived here that I looked like the Michelin man. I quickly came to my senses and figured out a better way to stay warm. You also get more used to it over time believe it or not. I still hate the ice.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No Nicole this isn't what we were talking about. Really. I was talking about the booties that are short. These are otk boots. I even broke down and bought a pair of otk boots for fall. These look great on you. I don't get the short boots. But I'm sure someone will wear them fabulously and I'll eat my words. It wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> Thanks ladies for your excitement over the peacoat. My SA has the correct size so we just have to do the exchange. I'll have it next week. It's a light to medium weight stretch wool so I think it can transition from jacket to light coat as I do with my chanel jackets. I'll post photos when I get the right size. It's kind of moto when worn open and sophisticated peacoat when closed. And now my jacket section of my closet is bursting at the seams. I'm probably going to do a one in, three out move on this one. [emoji15]
> 
> Papertiger I think you said the Burberry show is coming soon. And I think they show what they are about to sell. I'll be looking because I need a new black or dark color trench and I want something a little less fitted/ more flowy/ fuller that can look a bit dressier than my traditional daytime trench.
> 
> I'm moving on from my jacket addiction  to coats as you can see. Does anyone have advice on the components of a perfect coat collection? It probably depends on where you live of course. I'm in a four season climate.



Burberry show on Amber. Any day, 4 days and 3 hours as I type. Lots of lovely (Prorsum) coats, lots of odd shoes with socks too. See past all the stylistic craziness (regional manager (Italian) called it 'English eccentric on steroids') And yes, they sell straight away. Don't forget some of their classic heritage styles (often in navy and black too) are available practically all year.  Also, if you're considering a black (or dark) trench and can't find the stand out piece at a show, buy the most flattering fit and style in black and swap the trench belt for black belt with amazing buckle from the same brand (e.g. Burb). In the same way, you can often find leather cuffs from most designers, consider wearing them _over_ the cuffs of your trench for another variation. 

You certainly can take off the fur collar off one coat and transplanting it to another but it must of the same neckline or length of lapel/collar. If the collar is integral to the coat it may be easier to cut the entire collar in tact rather than unpick it all back to the raw pelt, then you can use the original collar as interface.


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> Burberry show on Amber. Any day, 4 days and 3 hours as I type. Lots of lovely (Prorsum) coats, lots of odd shoes with socks too. See past all the stylistic craziness (regional manager (Italian) called it 'English eccentric on steroids') And yes, they sell straight away. Don't forget some of their classic heritage styles (often in navy and black too) are available practically all year.  Also, if you're considering a black (or dark) trench and can't find the stand out piece at a show, buy the most flattering fit and style in black and swap the trench belt for black belt with amazing buckle from the same brand (e.g. Burb). In the same way, you can often find leather cuffs from most designers, consider wearing them _over_ the cuffs of your trench for another variation.
> 
> You certainly can take off the fur collar off one coat and transplanting it to another but it must of the same neckline or length of lapel/collar. If the collar is integral to the coat it may be easier to cut the entire collar in tact rather than unpick it all back to the raw pelt, then you can use the original collar as interface.



Thank you for the information on both counts. I'll look forward to the Burberry show. The collar just buttons off so if I find a coat with a similar lapel size and shape I think it will work. And that will probably be my one fancy coat as fizzy water suggested. I would love an all fur coat but I probably wouldn't be terribly comfortable wearing it. The collar is very dramatic on its own. Thanks again.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Papertiger I'm interested in what Gucci rtw you are finding that fits your sophisticated style. I keep looking and finding little girl like pieces that are too fussy even for me. But I keep looking. Have you found some great pieces among all the frills?
> 
> Oh sorry. It's early and I'm rushing. I see. You like the shoes more than the rtw. That makes more sense to me. The rtw isn't your style. Or mine.
> 
> I still laugh at the Princeton slides but with a dose of admiration for those of you who can pull them off.



Shopping in my own closet for Gucci pieces lately 'till AM stops pretending we're all 8 years old or we've escaped from a funny farm.

Her are all but 2 of my Gucci jackets and coats. Couldn't find pics of Springbok fur with overlong sleeves and an old TF leather blazer phw.  Not all 'quiet' by any means but worth the initial outlay. 

Press to enlarge:

Black peacoat
Beige trench (2)
Black trench brass hw and full military back (2)
Black calf-hair blazer (2)
Black military jacket, shield button and astrakhan collar
Purple croc, shw + mink collar
Black cashmere 'crombie'


----------



## papertiger

Two more:

Brown calf-hair biker
Black lamb moto


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for the information on both counts. I'll look forward to the Burberry show. *The collar just buttons off so if I find a coat with a similar lapel size and shape I think it will work. *And that will probably be my one fancy coat as fizzy water suggested. I would love an all fur coat but I probably wouldn't be terribly comfortable wearing it. The collar is very dramatic on its own. Thanks again.



Perfect!


----------



## cremel

Pirula said:


> And because I am feeling sentimental and we are among friends, here they are on their "honeymoon" at a photo booth in NJ.
> 
> They were newly exiled from Cuba, both of them (they met on a bus in NYC.  No kidding).  So there was no money for a honeymoon.  It was 1961.
> 
> They made up for it later, traveling the world.
> 
> View attachment 3822071
> 
> 
> Oh and my dad as a young man in Cuba.  Whoah.  Amiriiite?!
> 
> View attachment 3822072



Handsome and beautiful!![emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Hahaha a symphony of reds!!!  Literally!!!! Yes, well...I still do love this look, but maybe on second thought it's a bit much??? [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]I went to NM yesterday to try on a few things and couldn't even find these pieces, but I did try on a dark red blazer and it was surprisingly bad on me....just too much with my hair. The pants will be fine but a whole lot of red near my face doesn't seem to work. I fell in love with this Veronica Beard blazer instead:
> 
> View attachment 3822410
> 
> 
> Love that it's a snap, not a button, love the material with a bit of stretch, and love the zippers on the pockets. I also like that VB does all her Blazers with the interior attachments so you can add one of her dickeys to change the look.
> 
> I found a better pic of the earrings taken by the store. I do love them:
> 
> View attachment 3822413
> 
> 
> And also these pair (this pic was also taken by the store, not me). They're gorgeous but I haven't worn them at all yet. Perhaps I was PMS-ing?
> 
> View attachment 3822421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> This jacket looks really cool! Would love to see a modeling pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I love these pictures...you are so lucky to have them. Go Dad!!! [emoji91] And your parents look so happy together - they're glowing. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!!! Well, I am still on my "Gorsuch look" plan and invested in these two pieces yesterday - cashmere sweater from Rag & Bone and leather leggings from L'Agence (Intermix!) which is the comfiest leather item I have EVER put on:
> 
> View attachment 3822434
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822435
> 
> 
> ETA: these are NOT cropped....well, at least on me they're not. The model is 5'10", I am 5'4".
> 
> And FINALLY....(sorry for the long post!) thanks for the good wishes... DS will be playing Jesus in Godspell. He's excited!
> 
> (Sorry, don't know why this pic posted twice)



Yes to the earrings - just add ears and GO!


----------



## cafecreme15

bunnycat said:


> I'm so sorry for your grandmothers loss. I do know how you feel though. When this has happened I feel guilt for the relief part, which then doesn't help the sadness part. Be sure to take time to be good to yourself. Your mind (and heart) has to process at its own speed.
> 
> 
> 
> This will be gorgeous when you get your correct size in! Very classic!
> 
> 
> They are too adorable! I love these old pics! They always have such a quality to them.
> 
> 
> Those are amazing on you! Just amazing! I'm all for wearing anything that makes you feel fabulous and who cares if you think you look like a maniac! You feel fabulous! That's the important part!
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to hear you're in contact and she's ok! Thank you for letting us all know and tell her we are thinking of her!



These are sage words, bunnycat, thank you [emoji173]


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> I wanted to respond in laughter or awe and appreciation to so many comments as I read through, but to wanted to express my condolences to you cafecreme first, so sorry about losing your grandma. It's a blessing when suffering has ended but it is so hard for those of us left behind.
> Also pirula, your parents are lovely and obviously so deeply happy and in love with each other.
> I appreciate you all so much, your style, wit, beautiful photos and great advice.
> Papertiger, those are some fabulous trouser ideas for me. I especially like the Joseph velvet pair and the black swirly DVF pair if i can track down my size. You also look fabulous and so cool in your CDG outfit, of course loving that you wore it with the MP scarf in *that* colorway we all want.
> Arabesques, I will also check out the Issey Miyake Pleats Please, from one pant hater to another, I value your advice!
> Thanks also ladies for the help with my quest for wingtips first, brogues second, and for teaching me the difference.
> Speaking of shoes...
> PbP, Genie, everyone, I was dying laughing with the scorn and warnings about sock boots because today I wore my new sock boots for the first time! I was so impressed with them that I took photos both in and out of gym shorts. ...I'm just realizing it's extra odd-ball because the gym shorts photo was taken at home and the photo in my work outfit/skirt was taken while lifting weights in a gym!
> I don't need any reassurances about these boots like "Ohhhh...we didn't mean THESE sock boots!" because of course you did! These are the crazy cat lady of sock boots, but I love them!
> View attachment 3822269
> 
> Still obsessing about these Chanel 13a leather socks, have been looking everywhere for months for "leather boot extender", "leather leg warmer", "convertible boots", "leather spats/half-chaps" etc, some amazing ones - Gareth Pugh made some ones I love but they are long gone. In desperation I finally searched for "leather knee socks" and found some really ugly leather crew socks, and randomly some crazy/awesome sock boots in my google image searches (Charlotte Olympia).
> View attachment 3822271
> 
> In gym shorts at home.
> View attachment 3822272
> 
> In work clothes/skirt at the gym. What?
> I also completely love the red outfit from BBC and love way more FizzyWater's "symphony of reds" story because I would totally wear that BBC outfit and/or thigh high sock boots, feel fabulous, have fun and also look like a maniac. It's all just too good, too fun.
> I was just recently pondering how every time I see some new fashion release that I think is atrocious and feel like the designer really made a sad mistake, there is always someone (usually someone I know and like) who loves that look, pays thousands for it and couldn't be happier, there really is something for everyone.



Nooooo, we didn't mean _theeese_ sock boots!....  Just kidding!  Lololol!  You're hilarious.  I missed the whole sock boot conversation as I was busy whining about my life on another thread.  I like them.  They're cool.  Why am I surprised that you like them?  I don't know.  Maybe I'm thinking of you more ultra-feminine/conservative.  These are the sort of kick-*ss boots I'd imagine Ellen Ripley wearing to a hip club if she lived on a space station and didn't have to fight Aliens.  Edit:  You have great legs.  You should probably have a few more pairs of these.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The bandana cashmeres are so perfect for you. And the barenia kelly is well... just gorgeous.
> 
> My Hermes peacoat arrived today but my usual size was too big. I need to exchange it. [emoji22] I did try it out with a few things in my closet including my Hermes pleated skirt and cream dress and I think it will be fabulous once I have the correct size. The best part is that the buttons are the same design as the ceramic desk accessories from Emile Hermes' desk at the museum, so the jacket comes with good memories too.
> 
> View attachment 3822064
> 
> 
> Cafecreme sorry for the loss of your grandmother. Papertiger, your outfit was lovely, sorry it was a lousy day. Hate them. Pirula your mother was as lovely as you are.



Love your peacoat!


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> So here is the photo as promised to @arabesques
> 
> There's a matching Comme des Garcons waistcoat hidden under the jacket too (obviously all not as tight before dinner  ). What you can't see clearly is Elizabeth Gage ring and Gucci gold bamboo bangle as I decided to save the whole statement silver thing for another day and be just a bit more approachable today.
> 
> View attachment 3821645



Oh yay!  Just fabulous!


----------



## prepster

Pirula said:


> I am hopelessly behind and while I have no update yet on my mother's wedding dress (hope to get to tailor soon, but it may be after the New Year at the rate my life is going), I wanted to quickly share a pic of her wearing it to marry my Dad.   [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3821752



So elegant.


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> So sorry you had a terrible day at work. But good for you for looking for the fashionable silver linings. This is why I love dressing my best for work - it has the ability to salvage those truly miserable days just a little bit.
> 
> You know, you've sold me! I've been feeling sad lately because my grandmother passed away the other day after a long illness, so I'm currently feeling this weird mixture of relief because she's no longer suffering and distress/sadness because she's gone. I think a bubble bath is just the thing I need! Should have some time Wednesday night for it.



@cafecreme15, I am so sorry that your grandmother died.  I hope you are able to take some time for yourself in the next few days.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks prepster.

Papertiger your coats are far from basic. Just amazing. I thought croc was a typo when I was reading the list and then I scrolled down. Wow. Gorgeous. 

I now feel ok if I go past the basics for coats and allow myself a few just for fun pieces too. I so love seeing photos from you creative types. I could never copy your style, but it does inspire me to push the edges just a bit. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> Shopping in my own closet for Gucci pieces lately 'till AM stops pretending we're all 8 years old or we've escaped from a funny farm.
> 
> Her are all but 2 of my Gucci jackets and coats. Couldn't find pics of Springbok fur with overlong sleeves and an old TF leather blazer phw.  Not all 'quiet' by any means but worth the initial outlay.
> 
> Press to enlarge:
> 
> Black peacoat
> Beige trench (2)
> Black trench brass hw and full military back (2)
> Black calf-hair blazer (2)
> Black military jacket, shield button and astrakhan collar
> Purple croc, shw + mink collar
> Black cashmere 'crombie'
> 
> View attachment 3822498
> View attachment 3822499
> View attachment 3822500
> View attachment 3822503
> View attachment 3822504
> View attachment 3822505
> View attachment 3822507
> View attachment 3822508
> View attachment 3822510
> View attachment 3822511



OMG these are gorgeous!!! [emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376]


----------



## Notorious Pink

FizzyWater said:


> I think for me the shoes were just a bit too bright (and from the photo angle, in my face) bringing the balance off.  But that's really a *lot* of red.  It takes extended confidence to carry it off.  I'd strut out of the house in that, then lose my confidence halfway through the day and spend the rest of it trying to hide in the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to make an occasion to wear them!



I know! And yes, I can totally see myself changing my mind midday [emoji38]




bunnycat said:


> The opals are amazing! So dramatic but organic too!





papertiger said:


> Yes to the earrings - just add ears and GO!



Thank you!!

I don't know why I haven't worn them yet. The designer is lovely, too (I met her at an in-store event and we discussed eventually designing a matching necklace to go with it). Love the blues of the tanzanite and opals against the wg. I don't own very much wg but these are really pretty and the colors don't disappear when worn.


----------



## bunnycat

papertiger said:


> Shopping in my own closet for Gucci pieces lately 'till AM stops pretending we're all 8 years old or we've escaped from a funny farm.
> 
> Her are all but 2 of my Gucci jackets and coats. Couldn't find pics of Springbok fur with overlong sleeves and an old TF leather blazer phw.  Not all 'quiet' by any means but worth the initial outlay.
> 
> Press to enlarge:
> 
> Black peacoat
> Beige trench (2)
> Black trench brass hw and full military back (2)
> Black calf-hair blazer (2)
> Black military jacket, shield button and astrakhan collar
> Purple croc, shw + mink collar
> Black cashmere 'crombie'
> 
> View attachment 3822498
> View attachment 3822499
> View attachment 3822500
> View attachment 3822503
> View attachment 3822504
> View attachment 3822505
> View attachment 3822507
> View attachment 3822508
> View attachment 3822510
> View attachment 3822511



Croc jacket!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

bunnycat said:


> Croc jacket!!!!!



Yes, it's lovely (am I allowed to say that myself?). Only 3 ever made and happily one of them in my size available from Cannes. But it's very warm  .


----------



## Angelian

momasaurus said:


> I just love these pix, as you know, and went right to the website to find it (unsuccessfully). I still hope to see it IRL soon. Why are you not able to wear it yet? Sadness. Is the weather not co-operating?


This CW hasn't been up on the EU-site either, glad my boutique had ordered it and let me know the minute it arrived. Hope you get to see it IRL soon, always better than any pics, think you'll love it just as much as I do! 
I feel it's not cold enough to wear cashmere yet. Lots of rain too this week.  And as we have four seasons here, I do put off wearing my items for the colder months as long as I can, because I will be getting enough use out of them! But definitely mixed feelings, because I tried the shawl on with my new MaxMara coat the other night and can't wait to wear them...


----------



## Angelian

Moirai said:


> Thanks for posting. I haven't seen this design. It's cool, web with robot spiders


You're welcome, happy to share here. It's from the men's collection!


----------



## scarf1

BBC said:


> Hahaha a symphony of reds!!!  Literally!!!! Yes, well...I still do love this look, but maybe on second thought it's a bit much??? [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]I went to NM yesterday to try on a few things and couldn't even find these pieces, but I did try on a dark red blazer and it was surprisingly bad on me....just too much with my hair. The pants will be fine but a whole lot of red near my face doesn't seem to work. I fell in love with this Veronica Beard blazer instead:
> 
> View attachment 3822410
> 
> 
> Love that it's a snap, not a button, love the material with a bit of stretch, and love the zippers on the pockets. I also like that VB does all her Blazers with the interior attachments so you can add one of her dickeys to change the look.
> 
> I found a better pic of the earrings taken by the store. I do love them:
> 
> View attachment 3822413
> 
> 
> And also these pair (this pic was also taken by the store, not me). They're gorgeous but I haven't worn them at all yet. Perhaps I was PMS-ing?
> 
> View attachment 3822421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> This jacket looks really cool! Would love to see a modeling pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I love these pictures...you are so lucky to have them. Go Dad!!! [emoji91] And your parents look so happy together - they're glowing. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!!! Well, I am still on my "Gorsuch look" plan and invested in these two pieces yesterday - cashmere sweater from Rag & Bone and leather leggings from L'Agence (Intermix!) which is the comfiest leather item I have EVER put on:
> 
> View attachment 3822434
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822435
> 
> 
> ETA: these are NOT cropped....well, at least on me they're not. The model is 5'10", I am 5'4".
> 
> And FINALLY....(sorry for the long post!) thanks for the good wishes... DS will be playing Jesus in Godspell. He's excited!
> 
> (Sorry, don't know why this pic posted twice)


Wow - some beautiful earrings!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> She is too busy to post but we are in contact. She is doing fine. Only minor damage and everyone is safe but they are without power and other conveniences so it sounds difficult at the moment. You are very thoughtful to ask.


Glad to hear it! I have been thinking about her. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## scarf1

@Pocketbook Pup - love the look of the pea coat- can't wait to see when you get the right size.

So funny to see a trench coat as a "summer" coat - to me, it's what I wear in the cool, rainy season! 
My coats are all black, with the exception of a inherited red cashmere. I would love a light blue wool or cashmere coat...


----------



## papertiger

Angelian said:


> This CW hasn't been up on the EU-site either, glad my boutique had ordered it and let me know the minute it arrived. Hope you get to see it IRL soon, always better than any pics, think you'll love it just as much as I do!
> I feel it's not cold enough to wear cashmere yet. Lots of rain too this week.  And as we have four seasons here, I do put off wearing my items for the colder months as long as I can, because I will be getting enough use out of them! But definitely mixed feelings, because *I tried the shawl on with my new MaxMara coat the other night and can't wait to wear them... *



That's a brilliant sign, love that feeling


----------



## Pirula

bunnycat said:


> I'm so sorry for your grandmothers loss. I do know how you feel though. When this has happened I feel guilt for the relief part, which then doesn't help the sadness part. Be sure to take time to be good to yourself. Your mind (and heart) has to process at its own speed.
> 
> 
> 
> This will be gorgeous when you get your correct size in! Very classic!
> 
> 
> They are too adorable! I love these old pics! They always have such a quality to them.
> 
> 
> Those are amazing on you! Just amazing! I'm all for wearing anything that makes you feel fabulous and who cares if you think you look like a maniac! You feel fabulous! That's the important part!
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to hear you're in contact and she's ok! Thank you for letting us all know and tell her we are thinking of her!



Thank you dear!  [emoji8]. They were sweet.  It's fun to see one's parents when they were young and giddy.  Mamy sadly died 20 years ago last month.  But I've still got Papy.  I think he is patiently waiting for his appointed days to end so he can join her.   He's 87 and I'm always telling him he'll outlive us all!


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> Yes, it's lovely (am I allowed to say that myself?). Only 3 ever made and happily one of them in my size available from Cannes. But it's very warm  .



Papertiger, don't you also have a fabulous YSL trench that is flowy and marvelous and I think would answer the Mail on an evening trench?  Was that someone else?  I attribute it to you in my memory.


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup - love the look of the pea coat- can't wait to see when you get the right size.
> 
> So funny to see a trench coat as a "summer" coat - to me, it's what I wear in the cool, rainy season!
> My coats are all black, with the exception of a inherited red cashmere. I would love a light blue wool or cashmere coat...



Gucci did a powder blue peacoat 2014. They also did a mohair, mongolian lamb and a leather coat in the same blue. Light blue is not an easy colour to find usually.  Do you want us to find you one?


----------



## Pirula

Ooooh!  I have a fab blue vintage coat with fur collar!  I'll take a pic.  It even has the "union label!"  Loook forrrr the union labelllll, when you are buying a shirt ,dress, or blouuuuuse....".    That jingle is a vivid childhood memory.


----------



## MSO13

I am having an unexpectedly happy day, I had a rug in my office that was damaged in a building flood a year ago. It's silk and wool and I loved it, my building had it cleaned several times and it never quite came clean so it was sitting rolled up in the way.  Well today I had the Steamer guys in to clean all the office furniture I'm selling as I move to a smaller office and they got it completely clean! It's saved and now I can use it in my new office! They did an amazing job actually cleaning all my stuff and couldn't have been nicer. My good mood has increased my productivity and I'm doing an aggressive purge/sale! It feels really good to clear things out.


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Papertiger, don't you also have a fabulous YSL trench that is flowy and marvelous and I think would answer the Mail on an evening trench?  Was that someone else?  I attribute it to you in my memory.



Yes I have the YSL, can't believe you remember it

My trenches are:

Beige long (lightweight) YSL 
Beige long cotton Gucci (my newest from last year)
Black long gaberdine Gucci
Olive long gaberdine Aquascutum 
Beige/check long reversible wool.gaberdine coat/trench Aquascutum (so old, it's on-trend again)
Beige long silk/wool Queen Coronation-print 125 year anniversary 'trench' Aquascutum 
Navy short Burberry

I even have a wild-type mink styled as a trench


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> I am having an unexpectedly happy day, I had a rug in my office that was damaged in a building flood a year ago. It's silk and wool and I loved it, my building had it cleaned several times and it never quite came clean so it was sitting rolled up in the way.  Well today I had the Steamer guys in to clean all the office furniture I'm selling as I move to a smaller office and they got it completely clean! It's saved and now I can use it in my new office! They did an amazing job actually cleaning all my stuff and couldn't have been nicer. My good mood has increased my productivity and I'm doing an aggressive purge/sale! It feels really good to clear things out.



That's fantastic. Just as well you saved it.


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Ooooh!  I have a fab blue vintage coat with fur collar!  I'll take a pic.  It even has the "union label!"  Loook forrrr the union labelllll, when you are buying a shirt ,dress, or blouuuuuse....".    That jingle is a vivid childhood memory.



I wanna see!


----------



## Genie27

PT, that Croc!!!    can we please see a mod shot sometime?

So much eye candy on this thread, from jewels to exotic skins to RTW. I love it!!!


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> Thank you dear!  [emoji8]. They were sweet.  It's fun to see one's parents when they were young and giddy.  Mamy sadly died 20 years ago last month.  But I've still got Papy.  I think he is patiently waiting for his appointed days to end so he can join her.   He's 87 and I'm always telling him he'll outlive us all!


Loved those pix of your parents! And you could see how happy they were!


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> Yes, it's lovely (am I allowed to say that myself?). Only 3 ever made and happily one of them in my size available from Cannes. But it's very warm  .



It really is amazing. But when do you wear it? If it's so warm, you have to wear it when it's cold, and when it's cold usually the weather is bad (snow, etc). Or where you live do you have lots of cold but dry/crisp days?


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> It really is amazing. But when do you wear it? If it's so warm, you have to wear it when it's cold, and when it's cold usually the weather is bad (snow, etc). Or where you live do you have lots of cold but dry/crisp days?



I know it's MAD! Can't wear in the rain or while it's snowing. Has to be freezing cold _and_ dry. Where I live most of the time (mountainous) we have enough cold days but they're often wet too.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> PT, that Croc!!!    can we please see a mod shot sometime?
> 
> So much eye candy on this thread, from jewels to exotic skins to RTW. I love it!!!



Next time it's -10 C. Seriously, soon as it's cold enough and dry


----------



## bunnycat

MSO13 said:


> I am having an unexpectedly happy day, I had a rug in my office that was damaged in a building flood a year ago. It's silk and wool and I loved it, my building had it cleaned several times and it never quite came clean so it was sitting rolled up in the way.  Well today I had the Steamer guys in to clean all the office furniture I'm selling as I move to a smaller office and they got it completely clean! It's saved and now I can use it in my new office! They did an amazing job actually cleaning all my stuff and couldn't have been nicer. My good mood has increased my productivity and I'm doing an aggressive purge/sale! It feels really good to clear things out.



Oh that's good news! I'm glad you are able to rescue it!  I had a few nice rugs I had to let go a few years ago that had gotten messed up in years of storage and multiple moves. I managed to rescue a couple of them so that was good though they don't suit this house. At least they are in better storage now!


----------



## EmileH

Papertiger yes you can say it's fabulous because it's just objectively true. You have several trenches. I seem to remember that from your scarf photos. Oh good. You are enabling me by the minute. The blue Gucci peacoat is quite pretty. I'll keep looking and trying over time. I bought the Chanel coat and another lightweight long jacket this season. I'll prioritize a darker trench and possibly an Hermes cashmere if I find one in Europe. The rest will have to wait.

Pirula I'd love to see your coat. 

Mrsowen, yayyy! I'm sure your new office will be fabulous. Little things can really brighten one's day. 

Yes so much fun eye candy to enjoy.


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> I wanna see!



Ha ha!  Okay here it is.  One of my eBay treasures.  The collar is fox.  I justified it by telling myself the poor thing had been dead for decades, so what the hell.

It's more medium blue than light blue really.  Fits like a dream and the heavy wool is crazy warm.  I hope you like it!


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> With legs like those you could wear _any_ shoes or boots and look amazing!!! The first pic reminds me of a show girl dancer in _Chicago_ musical and the second like a bad-a$$ fairy/scfi queen. These boots were made for you in mind
> 
> I think sock-boots are pretty much classics that someone makes somewhere every year.  Someone only recoiled at the mention of the Gucci fetish wear inspired sock boots, some in vinyl light flesh colour and barley-there sandals, really it's a shoe, just sold with a vinyl sock, a kind of subversion of the vinyl trompe-l'œil body suits and a tribute to alt-drag stars. On the right legs I'm sure those would be incredible. I didn't try these on but they look devilishly hard to stand in let alone walk. Gucci is the master of 'crazy' footwear ATM and I'm enjoying these (and investing) much more than in their bags and RTW.  I rather fancied some of their Venetian-style convertible chopines but they were one pair that actually looked better in pics.
> 
> You're right about how there is something for everyone. So long as the style compliments and balances the legs of the wearer, expresses the personality (that may not be able to be 'said' by the rest of the outfit) and aren't agony to wear. Many laughed at Gucci's fury Princetowns when they first came out...



Thank you [emoji8] that's really sweet.
"Bad-axx Fairy Queen" would not be the opposite of my personal style  whether it translates or not is another matter.
In Seattle we are surrounded by tech professionals, and they often have quite vivid imaginations and wardrobe choices. The stereotype is rumpled jeans and T shirt, but I cannot tell you how many times I walk by someone wearing a full costume, with makeup, wig, shoes all down to such detail. These are probably based off of some fantasy characters, but none mainstream enough that I recognize them, or maybe they are just dreamed up by the person choosing who they want to imagine they are that day. It's not my thing to take it to that extreme, but I think a similar spirit of fun and imagination is there for me; I just choose one element to be a little out there, maybe one day it is shoes, the next day the dress, and so on.
Some of the new Gucci shoes seem great to me, but I did not buy because I knew it was the 16 year old rock and roller who was responding to the look. There were a couple of really cool shoes that I almost bought, but held off. In a moment of weakness I bough a pair of spiked flats with lion head to match a lion head button coat I had purchased, but I never wore them because it's sometimes just a little less fun to play dress up when you really are not actually 16. The fur princetown loafers I did not get (literally or figuratively), and then they turned out to be so popular!


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Hahaha a symphony of reds!!!  Literally!!!! Yes, well...I still do love this look, but maybe on second thought it's a bit much??? [emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]I went to NM yesterday to try on a few things and couldn't even find these pieces, but I did try on a dark red blazer and it was surprisingly bad on me....just too much with my hair. The pants will be fine but a whole lot of red near my face doesn't seem to work. I fell in love with this Veronica Beard blazer instead:
> 
> View attachment 3822410
> 
> 
> Love that it's a snap, not a button, love the material with a bit of stretch, and love the zippers on the pockets. I also like that VB does all her Blazers with the interior attachments so you can add one of her dickeys to change the look.
> 
> I found a better pic of the earrings taken by the store. I do love them:
> 
> View attachment 3822413
> 
> 
> And also these pair (this pic was also taken by the store, not me). They're gorgeous but I haven't worn them at all yet. Perhaps I was PMS-ing?
> 
> View attachment 3822421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> This jacket looks really cool! Would love to see a modeling pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I love these pictures...you are so lucky to have them. Go Dad!!! [emoji91] And your parents look so happy together - they're glowing. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!!! Well, I am still on my "Gorsuch look" plan and invested in these two pieces yesterday - cashmere sweater from Rag & Bone and leather leggings from L'Agence (Intermix!) which is the comfiest leather item I have EVER put on:
> 
> View attachment 3822434
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822435
> 
> 
> ETA: these are NOT cropped....well, at least on me they're not. The model is 5'10", I am 5'4".
> 
> And FINALLY....(sorry for the long post!) thanks for the good wishes... DS will be playing Jesus in Godspell. He's excited!
> 
> (Sorry, don't know why this pic posted twice)



Absolutely love the leather pants!
Also simply thrilled for DS! What a fun opportunity for him. He works so hard, I'm glad he was rewarded.


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> Loved those pix of your parents! And you could see how happy they were!



Thank you!  They were happy.  What's funny is they both had hot Cuban tempers and argued ALL.  THE.  TIME.   Ricky Ricardo is no cliche!  But they adored each other, and there was respect and adoration on both sides.  [emoji8]


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> She is too busy to post but we are in contact. She is doing fine. Only minor damage and everyone is safe but they are without power and other conveniences so it sounds difficult at the moment. You are very thoughtful to ask.



So glad to hear this. I kept feeling like I did not wanting to be posting about fashion over the weekend because friends might be suffering. Was relieved to hear yesterday that Florida was hit less hard than feared, but still a long recovery for some folks and those in Houston area. Very sobering.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Burberry show on Amber. Any day, 4 days and 3 hours as I type. Lots of lovely (Prorsum) coats, lots of odd shoes with socks too. See past all the stylistic craziness (regional manager (Italian) called it 'English eccentric on steroids') And yes, they sell straight away. Don't forget some of their classic heritage styles (often in navy and black too) are available practically all year.  Also, if you're considering a black (or dark) trench and can't find the stand out piece at a show, buy the most flattering fit and style in black and swap the trench belt for black belt with amazing buckle from the same brand (e.g. Burb). In the same way, you can often find leather cuffs from most designers, consider wearing them _over_ the cuffs of your trench for another variation.
> 
> You certainly can take off the fur collar off one coat and transplanting it to another but it must of the same neckline or length of lapel/collar. If the collar is integral to the coat it may be easier to cut the entire collar in tact rather than unpick it all back to the raw pelt, then you can use the original collar as interface.



You always have the best advice. What would we do without you?


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Ha ha!  Okay here it is.  One of my eBay treasures.  The collar is fox.  I justified it by telling myself the poor thing had been dead for decades, so what the hell.
> 
> It's more medium blue than light blue really.  Fits like a dream and the heavy wool is crazy warm.  I hope you like it!
> 
> View attachment 3822882
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822883



Beautiful coat, love the colour. Unless I'm mistaken the fur looks like badger (poor things sometimes get killed on the road where we are).


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> Nooooo, we didn't mean _theeese_ sock boots!....  Just kidding!  Lololol!  You're hilarious.  I missed the whole sock boot conversation as I was busy whining about my life on another thread.  I like them.  They're cool.  Why am I surprised that you like them?  I don't know.  Maybe I'm thinking of you more ultra-feminine/conservative.  These are the sort of kick-*ss boots I'd imagine Ellen Ripley wearing to a hip club if she lived on a space station and didn't have to fight Aliens.  Edit:  You have great legs.  You should probably have a few more pairs of these.



I hope it's nothing too upsetting going on! Do I need to check out the bon temps thread again one of these days?
I'm definitely not conservative at all. Ultra feminine, yes, but more ultra feminine in a weird antiquated and/or futuristic way that allows for a lot of weirdness, but I also like edgy as long as it is also comfortable. 
Just googled Ellen Ripley...would never wear a jumpsuit, but I would wear the hell out of something like this:


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> You always have the best advice. What would we do without you?



Well, that's all Burberry do to old models ha ha


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I hope it's nothing too upsetting going on! Do I need to check out the bon temps thread again one of these days?
> I'm definitely not conservative at all. Ultra feminine, yes, but more ultra feminine in a weird antiquated and/or futuristic way that allows for a lot of weirdness, but I also like edgy as long as it is also comfortable.
> Just googled Ellen Ripley...would never wear a jumpsuit, but I would wear the hell out of something like this:
> View attachment 3822917



Totally


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> Beautiful coat, love the colour. Unless I'm mistaken the fur looks like badger (poor things sometimes get killed on the road where we are).



Thank you!

Oh.  Who knows.  The seller said it was fox and I'm clueless about fur.  Is badger soft?  Because this is wonderfully soft and warm.  Alrighty then, I will amend future descriptors to badger.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you [emoji8] that's really sweet.
> "Bad-axx Fairy Queen" would not be the opposite of my personal style  whether it translates or not is another matter.
> In Seattle we are surrounded by tech professionals, and they often have quite vivid imaginations and wardrobe choices. The stereotype is rumpled jeans and T shirt, but I cannot tell you how many times I walk by someone wearing a full costume, with makeup, wig, shoes all down to such detail. These are probably based off of some fantasy characters, but none mainstream enough that I recognize them, or maybe they are just dreamed up by the person choosing who they want to imagine they are that day. It's not my thing to take it to that extreme, but I think a similar spirit of fun and imagination is there for me; I just choose one element to be a little out there, maybe one day it is shoes, the next day the dress, and so on.
> Some of the new Gucci shoes seem great to me, but I did not buy because I knew it was the 16 year old rock and roller who was responding to the look. There were a couple of really cool shoes that I almost bought, but held off. In a moment of weakness I bough a pair of spiked flats with lion head to match a lion head button coat I had purchased, but I never wore them because it's sometimes just a little less fun to play dress up when you really are not actually 16. The fur princetown loafers I did not get (literally or figuratively), and then they turned out to be so popular!



Sounds like your lion shoes and coat would go with my dress. I need to see both immediately


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Oh.  Who knows.  The seller said it was fox and I'm clueless about fur.  Is badger soft?  Because this is wonderfully soft and warm.  Alrighty then, I will amend future descriptors to badger.



Very soft if not too mature. No don't tell anyone it's Badger, that's why the seller prob told you it was fox. Badger's are usually wild and it's illegal to sell (it wasn't illegal to sell when your 1970s coat was made though). You'd have to check further about resale and the current status.


----------



## cafecreme15

prepster said:


> @cafecreme15, I am so sorry that your grandmother died.  I hope you are able to take some time for yourself in the next few days.


Thank you Prepster. That is exactly what I plan to do. I have some fun outings planned for the next few days including museum trips, long walks, and meals out with friends.


----------



## cafecreme15

You ladies all have such gorgeous coats! My coats are all old and ugly, but I just never feel like investing in new outerwear. There are so many other things I'd rather buy first haha


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> Very soft if not too mature. No don't tell anyone it's Badger, that's why the seller prob told you it was fox. Badger's are usually wild and it's illegal to sell (it wasn't illegal to sell when your 1970s coat was made though). You'd have to check further about resale and the current status.



Oh jeeeeeez.  The one time I buy fur and it's like doubly controversial.

I can't deal.  [emoji23]

No plans to resell at least.  I love this thing.

But seriously thank you for the very informed insight.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> Oh jeeeeeez.  The one time I buy fur and it's like doubly controversial.
> 
> I can't deal.  [emoji23]
> 
> No plans to resell at least.  I love this thing.
> 
> But seriously thank you for the very informed insight.



If you want controversial, I have a leopard fur swing coat hanging in my closet. My grandma got it in the 1960s after Jackie O made it famous. I have no idea what to do with it. It's illegal to sell and I feel weird wearing it.


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Oh jeeeeeez.  The one time I buy fur and it's like doubly controversial.
> 
> I can't deal.  [emoji23]
> 
> No plans to resell at least.  I love this thing.
> 
> But seriously thank you for the very informed insight.



 Don't worry, I did some research and there are commercial badger pelts available currently. The N. American Badger is often farmed in Canada and are made into hats etc. It's the Euro badger that's in danger. Sorry if I alarmed you. All fine plus the poor thing was probably dead before we were born.


----------



## momasaurus

Angelian said:


> This CW hasn't been up on the EU-site either, glad my boutique had ordered it and let me know the minute it arrived. Hope you get to see it IRL soon, always better than any pics, think you'll love it just as much as I do!
> I feel it's not cold enough to wear cashmere yet. Lots of rain too this week.  And as we have four seasons here, I do put off wearing my items for the colder months as long as I can, because I will be getting enough use out of them! But definitely mixed feelings, because I tried the shawl on with my new MaxMara coat the other night and can't wait to wear them...


Lol, everyone wants fall to come so we can wear our new stuff and bring out the CSGMs, but in a month we will be whining about the cold, LOL.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> If you want controversial, I have a leopard fur swing coat hanging in my closet. My grandma got it in the 1960s after Jackie O made it famous. I have no idea what to do with it. It's illegal to sell and I feel weird wearing it.



Jackie's was a present from Emperor Haile Selassie no less. I have no advice, but I promise you very, very few people will know what it is if you choose to wear it.


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> Don't worry, I did some research and there are commercial badger pelts available currently. The N. American Badger is often farmed in Canada and are made into hats etc. It's the Euro badger that's in danger. Sorry if I alarmed you. All fine plus the poor thing was probably dead before we were born.



Thank you!  That does make me feel better.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Jackie's was a present from Emperor Haile Selassie no less. I have no advice, but I promise you very, very few people will know what it is if you choose to wear it.



Wow, I didn't know that! And that is true - I'm sure everyone would just assume it was either faux fur or a different kind of fur dyed to look like leopard. It's a little big on me, so I'd have to get it altered before I could wear it.


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that! And that is true - I'm sure everyone would just assume it was either faux fur or a different kind of fur dyed to look like leopard. It's a little big on me, so I'd have to get it altered before I could wear it.


We need to see this!!


----------



## cafecreme15

momasaurus said:


> We need to see this!!



It's actually in my old closet at my parents' house, but I will be back there in a couple of weeks so I will try and remember to share a picture then!


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> Lol, everyone wants fall to come so we can wear our new stuff and bring out the CSGMs, but in a month we will be whining about the cold, LOL.


Haha! Totally agree!


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Sounds like your lion shoes and coat would go with my dress. I need to see both immediately



I'm roaming the wild places now (going running in the mountain foothills after work), but here are some saved photos.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I'm roaming the wild places now (going running in the mountain foothills after work), but here are some saved photos.
> View attachment 3822983
> 
> View attachment 3822984



I like both. I'll bet they look great on you.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that! And that is true - I'm sure everyone would just assume it was either faux fur or a different kind of fur dyed to look like leopard. It's a little big on me, so I'd have to get it altered before I could wear it.



Or you can consider that I am about 1 size larger than you hehe!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like both. I'll bet they look great on you.



The coat is great, the shoes are too much! I'm sure it was a "red" moment when I bought them because they have never been worn


----------



## Genie27

I have a decent winter coat collection, but I do tend to wear some to shreds.

These are my serious cold weather coats:
Long camel coat - Akris
Long rusty red coat - Akris
Knee length teal blue/green Tahari
Short grey Mink- with ruffled collar
- with a light sweater, the first two are as warm as the Mink - which is *very* warm.

Winter storm/wet snow/ice / snowshoeing
Lole parka - slate blue/grey

For cold rain:
Pucci neoprene trimmed ski jacket
Black Prada sport jacket

For cold/dry fall/spring:
Pink/black/silver Chanel
Blue/black Chanel
Blue/silver tweed - BR

Spring/Summer
Burberry short trench
Blue BR blazer
Blue/red Chanel
Grey Hobbs blazer
Mint green rain shell - Prada sport


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> I'm roaming the wild places now (going running in the mountain foothills after work), but here are some saved photos.
> View attachment 3822983
> 
> View attachment 3822984


Love that jacket!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I have a decent winter coat collection, but I do tend to wear some to shreds.
> 
> These are my serious cold weather coats:
> Long camel coat - Akris
> Long rusty red coat - Akris
> Knee length teal blue/green Tahari
> Short grey Mink- with ruffled collar
> - with a light sweater, the first two are as warm as the Mink - which is *very* warm.
> 
> Winter storm/wet snow/ice / snowshoeing
> Lole parka - slate blue/grey
> 
> For cold rain:
> Pucci neoprene trimmed ski jacket
> Black Prada sport jacket
> 
> For cold/dry fall/spring:
> Pink/black/silver Chanel
> Blue/black Chanel
> Blue/silver tweed - BR
> 
> Spring/Summer
> Burberry short trench
> Blue BR blazer
> Blue/red Chanel
> Grey Hobbs blazer
> Mint green rain shell - Prada sport
> 
> View attachment 3822979
> View attachment 3822980
> 
> View attachment 3822981
> 
> View attachment 3822982



I forgot about your killer coat collection Genie, and the wonderful fur you got last winter!


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> I have a decent winter coat collection, but I do tend to wear some to shreds.
> 
> These are my serious cold weather coats:
> Long camel coat - Akris
> Long rusty red coat - Akris
> Knee length teal blue/green Tahari
> Short grey Mink- with ruffled collar
> - with a light sweater, the first two are as warm as the Mink - which is *very* warm.
> 
> Winter storm/wet snow/ice / snowshoeing
> Lole parka - slate blue/grey
> 
> For cold rain:
> Pucci neoprene trimmed ski jacket
> Black Prada sport jacket
> 
> For cold/dry fall/spring:
> Pink/black/silver Chanel
> Blue/black Chanel
> Blue/silver tweed - BR
> 
> Spring/Summer
> Burberry short trench
> Blue BR blazer
> Blue/red Chanel
> Grey Hobbs blazer
> Mint green rain shell - Prada sport
> 
> View attachment 3822979
> View attachment 3822980
> 
> View attachment 3822981
> 
> View attachment 3822982



Crazy Genie collection! How big is your closet for coats?[emoji1]


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> I'm roaming the wild places now (going running in the mountain foothills after work), but here are some saved photos.
> View attachment 3822983
> 
> View attachment 3822984



Where did you find that jacket? I have been trying to search something similar. Love that design. I think the jacket could also go well with jeans.


----------



## Genie27

I may have a slight problem - I have not even listed the no-name ones, or the sports one, or the ones I never wear. :shakes head:  Cremel, my coat closet is as large as my other-clothes closet. But I do live in a four season climate.


----------



## EmileH

Genie, it's a gorgeous collection and you totally need it in your climate.

Cafecreme I only recently started investing in coats. I often run out without a coat even in winter.


----------



## Joannadyne

(I love fur! I think the anti-fur furor has died down a bit from even 10 years ago. I haven't worn any fur in a while being in Southern California, but I have a leather jacket with a fabulous black fox collar that I love. It's the most glamorous thing I have, I think.)

@Pirula, I love the photos you shared of your parents! 

@cafecreme15, yes, we do need to see your coat, pretty please!

@cordie, I hope you are safe and sound! 

I tried Twilly on today - so far so good, but It doesn't seem to last very long. I spritzed it about four hours ago and it's not very strong...  I like it quite a bit but not sure if I love enough to buy. 

I made the terrifying decision to share my IG account, which is 99% H scarves, with my non-H friends. I have officially come out of the orange closet and am letting my H scarf fly! (I hope I won't regret it!)

Also, I binge-watched Ozark because everyone was saying that it's the next Breaking Bad. I liked it fine but it ain't no BB. Ozark is to Breaking Bad as Aleve is to Walter White's blue meth. Sure, they share some minor similarities but only one will get you high. [emoji12]


----------



## bunnycat

Joannadyne said:


> (I love fur! I think the anti-fur furor has died down a bit from even 10 years ago. I haven't worn any fur in a while being in Southern California, but I have a leather jacket with a fabulous black fox collar that I love. It's the most glamorous thing I have, I think.)
> 
> @Pirula, I love the photos you shared of your parents!
> 
> @cafecreme15, yes, we do need to see your coat, pretty please!
> 
> @cordie, I hope you are safe and sound!
> 
> I tried Twilly on today - so far so good, but It doesn't seem to last very long. I spritzed it about four hours ago and it's not very strong...  I like it quite a bit but not sure if I love enough to buy.
> 
> I made the terrifying decision to share my IG account, which is 99% H scarves, with my non-H friends. I have officially come out of the orange closet and am letting my H scarf fly! (I hope I won't regret it!)
> 
> Also, I binge-watched Ozark because everyone was saying that it's the next Breaking Bad. I liked it fine but it ain't no BB. Ozark is to Breaking Bad as Aleve is to Walter White's blue meth. Sure, they share some minor similarities but only one will get you high. [emoji12]



You are far braver than I am in sharing your H scarf love. I've learned to just not do that. People are very repressive and judgmental about designer goods where I am, and that includes friends sadly.


----------



## bunnycat

I looked aaalllll over the house for Frieda before I found where she got to.....


----------



## okdot

bunnycat said:


> I looked aaalllll over the house for Frieda before I found where she got to.....
> 
> View attachment 3823079



 That is too cute! My cat is bright white and is afraid of bags so it's very hard for him to hide, although I swear he sometimes tries hehe


----------



## Moirai

@Cordeliere, glad to hear you are faring well. Missed you here.
@Sheikha Latifa, miss you here too.
@nicole0612, look at those legs! You make me want to get otk boots, although my legs will nowhere look as nice as yours
@BBC, gorgeous earrings!
@Genie27, @Pirula, @papertiger, @Pocketbook Pup - nice coats! I'm still looking for a long cashmere one in camel.
@papertiger, your croc jacket is tdf. I'm trying to decipher one of your replies - were you a Burberry model?
@Pocketbook Pup, may I ask if your vca 10 motif MOP in WG or YG? I read over at the VCA thread that there is an anticipated price increase at the end of this month, yikes.


----------



## Moirai

bunnycat said:


> I looked aaalllll over the house for Frieda before I found where she got to.....
> 
> View attachment 3823079


Awww, so cute! My cat loved getting into tissue boxes when he was a kitten.


----------



## okdot

Joannadyne said:


> Also, I binge-watched Ozark because everyone was saying that it's the next Breaking Bad. I liked it fine but it ain't no BB. Ozark is to Breaking Bad as Aleve is to Walter White's blue meth. Sure, they share some minor similarities but only one will get you high. [emoji12]



So true! I binged watched it too but it's no where near BB, although nothing will probably ever come close for me. I just finished Narcos season 3 and it's proving to be an amazing show each season. It has some BB vibes - maybe it's the music, cinematography, or, you know, the drugs and violence.

Unrelated note to the topic of coats. They're also my favorite to collect...it's one of the few items I cannot ever seem to get enough of. How unfair is it that they take up the most space ><


----------



## bunnycat

okdot said:


> That is too cute! My cat is bright white and is afraid of bags so it's very hard for him to hide, although I swear he sometimes tries hehe





Moirai said:


> Awww, so cute! My cat loved getting into tissue boxes when he was a kitten.



Lol- usually I remember to put the bags away after I go to the store because she'll scatter them if I don't but I guess today she thought a nap was a better plan!


----------



## Joannadyne

bunnycat said:


> You are far braver than I am in sharing your H scarf love. I've learned to just not do that. People are very repressive and judgmental about designer goods where I am, and that includes friends sadly.



Well, it was either that or create yet another social media account and I just don't have it in me to manage multiple accounts. I sometimes get social media fatigue and have to take a break for my sanity. 

I am hopeful that they won't be judgmental ... and you know what? If they are, it means they are not my true friends! If the situation were reversed, I would be very supportive even if I didn't understand the appeal. I do it for my DS who is obsessed with Pokémon cards. I swear he can give a series of lectures on the merits of each Pokémon card. [emoji23] 

I am sorry that you've had a bad experience with it, though, bunnycat. You are so friendly - I can't imagine people being judgmental to you!


----------



## cafecreme15

bunnycat said:


> I looked aaalllll over the house for Frieda before I found where she got to.....
> 
> View attachment 3823079


I just noticed - is that Frieda wearing a behapi H bracelet in your avatar? Thats adorable!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie, it's a gorgeous collection and you totally need it in your climate.
> 
> Cafecreme I only recently started investing in coats. I often run out without a coat even in winter.


My coat situation has gotten kind of dire. I literally still have and wear my North Face huge puffy parkas from college!! This is a problem because it is eggplant purple. And these days I just don't feel like looking like an eggplant colored marshmallow walking down the street. I just haven't been able to find a stylish coat that is as warm as a puffer.


----------



## okdot

cafecreme15 said:


> My coat situation has gotten kind of dire. I literally still have and wear my North Face huge puffy parkas from college!! This is a problem because it is eggplant purple. And these days I just don't feel like looking like an eggplant colored marshmallow walking down the street. I just haven't been able to find a stylish coat that is as warm as a puffer.



Fashion can be so impractical! I often have to layer so much in the winter because my 'stylish' coats aren't really as warm as canada goose or north face coats. Fur is warm - sometimes too much so - but then you can't get it wet and have to take extra care. At least my countless thick sweaters are called to duty often


----------



## bunnycat

Joannadyne said:


> Well, it was either that or create yet another social media account and I just don't have it in me to manage multiple accounts. I sometimes get social media fatigue and have to take a break for my sanity.
> 
> I am hopeful that they won't be judgmental ... and you know what? If they are, it means they are not my true friends! If the situation were reversed, I would be very supportive even if I didn't understand the appeal. I do it for my DS who is obsessed with Pokémon cards. I swear he can give a series of lectures on the merits of each Pokémon card. [emoji23]
> 
> I am sorry that you've had a bad experience with it, though, bunnycat. You are so friendly - I can't imagine people being judgmental to you!



I agree with you completely! But, people are people, and I guess when people I've known for decades can't understand my "hobby" or think that it somehow makes me fundamentally different than before, well, I can't fix that. I just let it go and keep myself to myself.  Perhaps they'll learn better. My personal philosophy has not changed, but I *am* nearly 50 now and thrift shop vintage just doesn't suit me like it did in college. This ole bod just ain't built the same now! 

i hope no one does that to you though! 



cafecreme15 said:


> I just noticed - is that Frieda wearing a behapi H bracelet in your avatar? Thats adorable!!



That one is Tiny (with a Behapi).  (Have I mentioned I'm a Crazy Cat Lady?)


----------



## Joannadyne

okdot said:


> So true! I binged watched it too but it's no where near BB, although nothing will probably ever come close for me. I just finished Narcos season 3 and it's proving to be an amazing show each season. It has some BB vibes - maybe it's the music, cinematography, or, you know, the drugs and violence. ><



Good to know I'm not the only one who feels this way! Hmm, Narcos, huh? Maybe I will give that a try. I am currently engrossed with Victoria. I watched The Crown soon after watching Victoria season one and it's striking how both Queens faced the same issues with their husbands even though their reigns were separated by a century.


----------



## okdot

Joannadyne said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one who feels this way! Hmm, Narcos, huh? Maybe I will give that a try. I am currently engrossed with Victoria. I watched The Crown soon after watching Victoria season one and it's striking how both Queens faced the same issues with their husbands even though their reigns were separated by a century.



I guess some problems really do transcend generations  I liked The Crown, too, but haven't seen Victoria. Will have to check it out. If you're interested the story of Pablo Escobar and the cartels in Columbia, I think you'd like Narcos.


----------



## Angelian

momasaurus said:


> Lol, everyone wants fall to come so we can wear our new stuff and bring out the CSGMs, but in a month we will be whining about the cold, LOL.


So true!!! But I actually like that we have four seasons here and as long as it's not raining I do not mind the cold at all. It also justifies the many coats I have


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Where did you find that jacket? I have been trying to search something similar. Love that design. I think the jacket could also go well with jeans.



It's Gucci from last winter. Periogirl and paperiger gave me advice to help me find it. I also got a single breasted version with pearl buttons, a bit dressier. I bought the double breasted one from a boutique in Italy but the pearl one was just from Gucci.


----------



## nicole0612

bunnycat said:


> I looked aaalllll over the house for Frieda before I found where she got to.....
> 
> View attachment 3823079



This is so funny! I love cats 
Sadly, we are currently a no-pet household, always having cats and horses until about 5 years ago. My horses couldn't hide anywhere, but my lynx point Siamese was so mischievous and annoying. He would be missing and 99% chance he was inside the cabinet on top of the fridge. One time I actually saw him get up there and it defied the laws of physics.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I'm roaming the wild places now (going running in the mountain foothills after work), but here are some saved photos.
> View attachment 3822983
> 
> View attachment 3822984



These are really pretty! And just right to wear together and a statement alone.

Perhaps I already mentioned but I have a coordinating dress


----------



## pinky7129

cafecreme15 said:


> My coat situation has gotten kind of dire. I literally still have and wear my North Face huge puffy parkas from college!! This is a problem because it is eggplant purple. And these days I just don't feel like looking like an eggplant colored marshmallow walking down the street. I just haven't been able to find a stylish coat that is as warm as a puffer.



They're not fashionable but have you considered Canada goose? Amazingly warm


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I have a decent winter coat collection, but I do tend to wear some to shreds.
> 
> These are my serious cold weather coats:
> Long camel coat - Akris
> Long rusty red coat - Akris
> Knee length teal blue/green Tahari
> Short grey Mink- with ruffled collar
> - with a light sweater, the first two are as warm as the Mink - which is *very* warm.
> 
> Winter storm/wet snow/ice / snowshoeing
> Lole parka - slate blue/grey
> 
> For cold rain:
> Pucci neoprene trimmed ski jacket
> Black Prada sport jacket
> 
> For cold/dry fall/spring:
> Pink/black/silver Chanel
> Blue/black Chanel
> Blue/silver tweed - BR
> 
> Spring/Summer
> Burberry short trench
> Blue BR blazer
> Blue/red Chanel
> Grey Hobbs blazer
> Mint green rain shell - Prada sport
> 
> View attachment 3822979
> View attachment 3822980
> 
> View attachment 3822981
> 
> View attachment 3822982



Akris  pices are so chic


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> These are really pretty! And just right to wear together and a statement alone.
> 
> Perhaps I already mentioned but I have a coordinating dress
> 
> View attachment 3823181



I think you mentioned it (how could I forget?!) but I never got to see this photo. I really like it, and it is actually understated yet still a statement. Very nice piece.


----------



## nicole0612

Papertiger, can you convince me that it would be a bad idea to get a pair from Gucci's queercore series? I feel like I may outgrow the style in a year or two, but on the other hand I had a really similar pair 20 years ago and I kind of still miss them.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I think you mentioned it (how could I forget?!) but I never got to see this photo. I really like it, and it is actually understated yet still a statement. Very nice piece.



Thank you, they still produce just a couple of more understated pieces, I think this was from cruise last year


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Papertiger, can you convince me that it would be a bad idea to get a pair from Gucci's queercore series? I feel like I may outgrow the style in a year or two, but on the other hand I had a really similar pair 20 years ago and I kind of still miss them.



They've got that alt feel about them. Which ones are you thinking about, the ones with all the straps, high or low? I would say try them on, walk around and think about what you'd wear them with.  If they don't look good you can instantly dismiss them.

Gucci looks to Clubland and street artists of the past and now for inspiration a lot. Harlem based designer Dapper Dan's logo re-mixes that hip hop artists often wore 'back in the day', Gucci's version is practically a copy. The conceptual artist Pandemonia, now a FROW at every LFW show is also hard to miss as the mother of those vinyl convertible shoes and Trouble Andrew street artist/DJ who collaborated with Gucci as you know.

These are 'pieces' as much to collect for fashion insiders and fans rather than just clothes or accessories. The Queercore shoes and boots seem to fit into specialist pieces too, especially the more extreme. Beyonce wore the Gucci DD-type piece and it was a mistake IMO, so you need to think if those shoes still work for you in terms of looks as well as chime with you emotionally.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai my VCA pieces are yellow gold. I feel like the yellow gold pops a bit more. The white gold is more subtle. Did I ever post a few photos for you? I don't recall. 





They are always increasing prices. It's insane. And we pay it. [emoji849] Should  I tell DH that the bracelet that I hinted for my birthday is going up? [emoji848]

Bunnycat cute kitty. I do not like judgmental people. [emoji35] They are very difficult to ignore but we must try. I hear you about getting older and needing a better quality of clothing to compliment our figures. It's very true. But it's no one's business. 

Cafecreme maybe look for a nice max Mara coat? They are a good value and will last forever. If you plan to travel they are much less expensive in Europe.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> I have a decent winter coat collection, but I do tend to wear some to shreds.
> 
> These are my serious cold weather coats:
> Long camel coat - Akris
> Long rusty red coat - Akris
> Knee length teal blue/green Tahari
> Short grey Mink- with ruffled collar
> - with a light sweater, the first two are as warm as the Mink - which is *very* warm.
> 
> Winter storm/wet snow/ice / snowshoeing
> Lole parka - slate blue/grey
> 
> For cold rain:
> Pucci neoprene trimmed ski jacket
> Black Prada sport jacket
> 
> For cold/dry fall/spring:
> Pink/black/silver Chanel
> Blue/black Chanel
> Blue/silver tweed - BR
> 
> Spring/Summer
> Burberry short trench
> Blue BR blazer
> Blue/red Chanel
> Grey Hobbs blazer
> Mint green rain shell - Prada sport
> 
> View attachment 3822979
> View attachment 3822980
> 
> View attachment 3822981
> 
> View attachment 3822982


The necklines are all amazing - that's really one of your style points, I think!


----------



## momasaurus

bunnycat said:


> You are far braver than I am in sharing your H scarf love. I've learned to just not do that. People are very repressive and judgmental about designer goods where I am, and that includes friends sadly.


Similar situation here - this is why I love tPF!


----------



## momasaurus

okdot said:


> That is too cute! My cat is bright white and is afraid of bags so it's very hard for him to hide, although I swear he sometimes tries hehe


White cats are super-strange. My white cat (no longer with us, alas) also thought he was invisible. He would try to sneak up on birds and they would just laugh at him. "YOU LOOK LIKE A SPOTLIGHT IS SHINING ON YOU!"


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> My coat situation has gotten kind of dire. I literally still have and wear my North Face huge puffy parkas from college!! This is a problem because it is eggplant purple. And these days I just don't feel like looking like an eggplant colored marshmallow walking down the street. I just haven't been able to find a stylish coat that is as warm as a puffer.


I hear you. I love NF puffers. You must be ahead of the curve - I'm seeing plenty of eggplant colors for fall!


----------



## Mininana

Moirai said:


> Hope it works again soon. Are they working on a new tpf app? I like to have an app that makes the pic smaller, not just pixel size. And for some reason, I can't use certain emojis that others here can
> 
> 
> Thank you papertiger!




i haven't been active enough to check if they are working on a new app but I hope they are!! I never had any problems uploading pics until just recently, and deleting the app was a bad decision. 

until then, I can only use safari on my phone which can get really annoying or my work desktop as I'm doing right now


----------



## Mininana

momasaurus said:


> I hear you. I love NF puffers. You must be ahead of the curve - I'm seeing plenty of eggplant colors for fall!




I like my navy blue moncler puffer! I also have a grey one but keep reaching for blue more


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two quick photos from a google search.
> 
> View attachment 3820826
> View attachment 3820827
> 
> 
> I personally don't like these. I like a little structure to a boot.




My mom used to own wedge boots like these back in the early 2000s!!! I don't think I can ever wear them. My ankles are way too skinny compared to the rest of my calves and I found them super restrictive... restricting? Haven't lived in an english speaking country for 12 years now, and my english skills are deteriorating


----------



## momasaurus

Mininana said:


> I like my navy blue moncler puffer! I also have a grey one but keep reaching for blue more


Action shots?


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> The necklines are all amazing - that's really one of your style points, I think!



Yes great observation! I never noticed that about genies coats and jackets before. They are fabulous necklines. Genie were conscious of this?


----------



## Genie27

My favourite coat/jacket ever was an ecru Akris double breasted pea coat. Wore it to death. The fabric around one of the buttons is ripped, the sleeves edges are worn, but I still can't get rid of it. I don't wear it, but if I could refurbish it, I would. It was perfect - warm, light, perfect length for the city, and I have not been able to find a replacement. Sadly Akris does not seem to make this quality coat any more. Or the buyers here don't buy them. All three of mine are from 2006/7 ish


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> My favourite coat/jacket ever was an ecru Akris double breasted pea coat. Wore it to death. The fabric around one of the buttons is ripped, the sleeves edges are worn, but I still can't get rid of it. I don't wear it, but if I could refurbish it, I would. It was perfect - warm, light, perfect length for the city, and I have not been able to find a replacement. Sadly Akris does not seem to make this quality coat any more. Or the buyers here don't buy them. All three of mine are from 2006/7 ish



That's too bad. I was about to go looking at akris coats.


----------



## EmileH

Momasurus Cordie and I have been talking about beige and how it can be tricky to wear. Momasurus, this scarf really shouldn't work for me. Most beige washes me out. But it does. Maybe it's the hints of grey that keep it cool in tone?


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes great observation! I never noticed that about genies coats and jackets before. They are fabulous necklines. Genie were conscious of this?


Thank you, Moma and PbP, I don't think I consciously pick interesting necklines, but I do avoid high round unless I can create a visual V.  I have a short neck and the boob thing going on, plus am a short girl, so I tend to choose V necks to elongate, and add an element of something to draw the eye up a bit.

That teal coat is a star - I will try to get a mod shot when I wear it next.


----------



## Genie27

Bunnycat, Joanna, I also have separate IRL accounts and private accounts for FB, Insta etc. I rarely check my IRL ones any more but I do have an overlap where alt friends have been added to IRL but never the other way around.


----------



## papertiger

bunnycat said:


> I looked aaalllll over the house for Frieda before I found where she got to.....
> 
> View attachment 3823079


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> @Cordeliere, glad to hear you are faring well. Missed you here.
> @Sheikha Latifa, miss you here too.
> @nicole0612, look at those legs! You make me want to get otk boots, although my legs will nowhere look as nice as yours
> @BBC, gorgeous earrings!
> @Genie27, @Pirula, @papertiger, @Pocketbook Pup - nice coats! I'm still looking for a long cashmere one in camel.
> @papertiger, your croc jacket is tdf. I'm trying to decipher one of your replies - were you a Burberry model?
> @Pocketbook Pup, may I ask if your vca 10 motif MOP in WG or YG? I read over at the VCA thread that there is an anticipated price increase at the end of this month, yikes.



Ha ha, no about 4"s too short for the catwalk. I have been a house model, a hat model and a vendeuse in an Haute Couture fashion house, but all in the past and while I was still studying ballet and music. Now, on one hand I work with designers and companies on their creative visions for their shows, presentations and campaign films, and on the other I head a team that teaches and designs commercial music/fashion courses to music and fashion students over several collages/universities. I have a kind of split life including two houses and non-identical twin cats (but only one DH - for the moment though ha). I have worked for certain companies but I'm not allowed to say because of work contracts and tPF rules, I hope you understand.


----------



## papertiger

bunnycat said:


> You are far braver than I am in sharing your H scarf love. I've learned to just not do that. People are very repressive and judgmental about designer goods where I am, and that includes friends sadly.



Wow! So sorry to hear this. I can't believe that in this age people can be so judgemental on what _other_ people do with _their _own money.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Thank you, Moma and PbP, I don't think I consciously pick interesting necklines, but I do avoid high round unless I can create a visual V.  I have a short neck and the boob thing going on, plus am a short girl, so I tend to choose V necks to elongate, and add an element of something to draw the eye up a bit.
> 
> That teal coat is a star - I will try to get a mod shot when I wear it next.



This is very smart Genie. Well thought through.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Momasurus Cordie and I have been talking about beige and how it can be tricky to wear. Momasurus, this scarf really shouldn't work for me. Most beige washes me out. But it does. Maybe it's the hints of grey that keep it cool in tone?
> View attachment 3823282



This fabulous and a wonderful cw of LAdlV. I think the strong lines  and mix of close neutrals give it more power.  

I must say finding strong neutrals in H scarves that are neither to blanched nor harsh is quite difficult. That's one category I could do with more of.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's too bad. I was about to go looking at akris coats.



Check them out online! They seem to only do double face cashmere now - mine are a wool/alpaca blend with lining - incredibly, deceptively lightweight for how warm they are. They are a Swiss brand, so I think they'd know their warm gear. I preferred my coats to any Max Mara I've compared them to - for cut, weight and colour.

I don't own d/f cashmere but I suspect it's very warm.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Do you know the feeling when you really want to participate in a conversation but have nothing to say? I don't wear coats or boots (have several fur coats but they are all in storage), or H scarves... I'm feeling like a small puppy running around big dogs, wiggling his tail and saying "take me in you game!" 
But I can tell you how my daughter ruined my reputation. 
They were doing some projects as homework. I just saw those projects on display at school. Signed ...
Well, my daughter made a small village out of 2 Moët boxes, 2 Guerlain boxes, 1 Louboutin box and 1 pack of cigarettes... 
It's like "this is what my life is like". Seriously, she could take juice boxes or packaging from toys etc. No, she took these. A couple of syringes and a condom - and the picture would be complete!


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> I hope it's nothing too upsetting going on! Do I need to check out the bon temps thread again one of these days?
> I'm definitely not conservative at all. Ultra feminine, yes, but more ultra feminine in a weird antiquated and/or futuristic way that allows for a lot of weirdness, but I also like edgy as long as it is also comfortable.
> Just googled Ellen Ripley...would never wear a jumpsuit, but I would wear the hell out of something like this:
> View attachment 3822917



Lol!  When you said "bad @ss fairy queen all I could picture is Carol Kane's Christmas fairy in Scrooged.  I think she was the ghost of Christmas, present.


----------



## bunnycat

nicole0612 said:


> This is so funny! I love cats
> Sadly, we are currently a no-pet household, always having cats and horses until about 5 years ago. My horses couldn't hide anywhere, but my lynx point Siamese was so mischievous and annoying. He would be missing and 99% chance he was inside the cabinet on top of the fridge. One time I actually saw him get up there and it defied the laws of physics.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Moirai my VCA pieces are yellow gold. I feel like the yellow gold pops a bit more. The white gold is more subtle. Did I ever post a few photos for you? I don't recall.
> 
> View attachment 3823226
> View attachment 3823227
> 
> 
> They are always increasing prices. It's insane. And we pay it. [emoji849] Should  I tell DH that the bracelet that I hinted for my birthday is going up? [emoji848]
> 
> Bunnycat cute kitty. I do not like judgmental people. [emoji35] They are very difficult to ignore but we must try. I hear you about getting older and needing a better quality of clothing to compliment our figures. It's very true. But it's no one's business.
> 
> Cafecreme maybe look for a nice max Mara coat? They are a good value and will last forever. If you plan to travel they are much less expensive in Europe.





momasaurus said:


> Similar situation here - this is why I love tPF!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Momasurus Cordie and I have been talking about beige and how it can be tricky to wear. Momasurus, this scarf really shouldn't work for me. Most beige washes me out. But it does. Maybe it's the hints of grey that keep it cool in tone?
> View attachment 3823282





Genie27 said:


> Bunnycat, Joanna, I also have separate IRL accounts and private accounts for FB, Insta etc. I rarely check my IRL ones any more but I do have an overlap where alt friends have been added to IRL but never the other way around.





papertiger said:


> Wow! So sorry to hear this. I can't believe that in this age people can be so judgemental on what _other_ people do with _their _own money.



Thank you all for the kitty love! And the words of support! Aging and the psychological effects on yourself and your friends could surely be its own side topic! 

I have always liked fashion, and indulged myself back in the day with nicer brands when I worked in offices. Some of those even still fit! I have lovely Romeo Gigli and Moschino jackets I still love to this day, even though they are about 20 years old. I don't work in offices anymore, and my work "uniform" (which I will be wearing here in about an hour) is comfortable, non flameable clothing.    In 2013 I began the Great-I'm-Getting-Older-Wardrobe-Rehab experiment. I'm happy I am able to indulge myself again with a few designer items, and that's too bad that people think the bag I carry or the scarf I wear dictates my personal philosophy or somehow makes me a snob. I just stay quiet and keep being me, then maybe they'll see I'm still the same person. Sadly, as I age, I find I *need* to look a certain way some times because I need something done, and I'm more likely to get my request taken seriously dressed nicely, than if I go in with expectations wearing something "cutesy " vintage or untidy. And honestly, I want to feel fabulous when I go out to run errands! Life's too short not to want to feel fabulous whenever you can!


----------



## bunnycat

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Do you know the feeling when you really want to participate in a conversation but have nothing to say? I don't wear coats or boots (have several fur coats but they are all in storage), or H scarves... I'm feeling like a small puppy running around big dogs, wiggling his tail and saying "take me in you game!"
> But I can tell you how my daughter ruined my reputation.
> They were doing some projects as homework. I just saw those projects on display at school. Signed ...
> Well, my daughter made a small village out of 2 Moët boxes, 2 Guerlain boxes, 1 Louboutin box and 1 pack of cigarettes...
> It's like "this is what my life is like". Seriously, she could take juice boxes or packaging from toys etc. No, she took these. A couple of syringes and a condom - and the picture would be complete!



OMG- that is hilarious!!!! Kids! They're gonna do what they are gonna do! 

(I don't wear coats much either! South Texas is practically a No Coat zone....I do love my H scarves though. Thy are the bestest!  Instant dress up for any outfit!)


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Momasurus Cordie and I have been talking about beige and how it can be tricky to wear. Momasurus, this scarf really shouldn't work for me. Most beige washes me out. But it does. Maybe it's the hints of grey that keep it cool in tone?
> View attachment 3823282


Wow! Love this on you! Yes it does have a lot of grey. I also like the stripes/ texture of your top/dress- really makes this look


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Lol!  When you said "bad @ss fairy queen all I could picture is Carol Kane's Christmas fairy in Scrooged.  I think she was the ghost of Christmas, present.




"Sometimes you have to slap them in the face to get their attention!" 

 

Sparkly, stiletto, pointed, OTK sock boots _will_ do that


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Do you know the feeling when you really want to participate in a conversation but have nothing to say? I don't wear coats or boots (have several fur coats but they are all in storage), or H scarves... I'm feeling like a small puppy running around big dogs, wiggling his tail and saying "take me in you game!"
> But I can tell you how my daughter ruined my reputation.
> They were doing some projects as homework. I just saw those projects on display at school. Signed ...
> Well, my daughter made a small village out of 2 Moët boxes, 2 Guerlain boxes, 1 Louboutin box and 1 pack of cigarettes...
> It's like "this is what my life is like". Seriously, she could take juice boxes or packaging from toys etc. No, she took these. A couple of syringes and a condom - and the picture would be complete!



OMG. This is hilarious. I'm sorry. But it's so funny. I'll add this to the list of reasons I'm glad that I don't have kids (although I know they are worth it.)

Please jump in and say anything you want. It doesn't need to be fashion related and we can change subjects easily. I have a very short attention span and I enjoy the various topics of conversation. 


Bunnycat it's so true. There are so many reasons to feel in the dumps as I get older. My outfits and scarves and bags make me feel better. And I work hard to pay for them as I'm sure you do, so everyone can just mind their own business and keep their judgmental thoughts to themselves. Most of the people in my life are actually pretty supportive and nice about it now. They know it's my thing.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Do you know the feeling when you really want to participate in a conversation but have nothing to say? I don't wear coats or boots (have several fur coats but they are all in storage), or H scarves... I'm feeling like a small puppy running around big dogs, wiggling his tail and saying "take me in you game!"
> *But I can tell you how my daughter ruined my reputation.
> They were doing some projects as homework. I just saw those projects on display at school. Signed ...
> Well, my daughter made a small village out of 2 Moët boxes, 2 Guerlain boxes, 1 Louboutin box and 1 pack of cigarettes...
> It's like "this is what my life is like". Seriously, she could take juice boxes or packaging from toys etc. No, she took these. A couple of syringes and a condom - and the picture would be complete*!



You should be a comedienne, that's so funny. I love the sound of your daughter too, she's cutting-edge artistic


----------



## Notorious Pink

I have realized that I should just respond to posts individually because we all talk a lot! I hope that's ok.



nicole0612 said:


> Absolutely love the leather pants!
> Also simply thrilled for DS! What a fun opportunity for him. He works so hard, I'm glad he was rewarded.



I wore the leather pants last night...DH seemed to like them, too. [emoji6]

Thank you so much, Nicole. He does work hard and this role is really going to be a challenge. The character is extremely open and DS is cynical and guarded (he would say "realistic"). Also, as good as he is, he doesn't see it, he sees what he does wrong. The voice change didn't help - last year he went from sounding like a young Michael Jackson to a baritone. He had no head voice for months. He kept working....it's coming back. [emoji1374]


----------



## prepster

bunnycat said:


> I looked aaalllll over the house for Frieda before I found where she got to.....
> 
> View attachment 3823079





Moirai said:


> Awww, so cute! My cat loved getting into tissue boxes when he was a kitten.



Cats are so funny.  I saw a photo on Pinterest of a leopard at a zoo curled up inside a box, so apparently a cat is a cat.  There was another funny one where an enormous lion had apparently climbed into a box too small and the thing was just flattened.  But he was happy.  I wonder what it is about boxes and bags?



nicole0612 said:


> This is so funny! I love cats
> Sadly, we are currently a no-pet household, always having cats and horses until about 5 years ago. My horses couldn't hide anywhere, but my lynx point Siamese was so mischievous and annoying. He would be missing and 99% chance he was inside the cabinet on top of the fridge. One time I actually saw him get up there and it defied the laws of physics.



I like to watch the barn cats jump from the ground up to the sill of our high clerestory windows.  As they sit and calculate the distance, their tail makes short little swish, swishes, then up they go!  They land lightly and perfectly on a dime.  It's very impressive.  I wish I could do that.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> I have a decent winter coat collection, but I do tend to wear some to shreds.
> 
> These are my serious cold weather coats:
> Long camel coat - Akris
> Long rusty red coat - Akris
> Knee length teal blue/green Tahari
> Short grey Mink- with ruffled collar
> - with a light sweater, the first two are as warm as the Mink - which is *very* warm.
> 
> Winter storm/wet snow/ice / snowshoeing
> Lole parka - slate blue/grey
> 
> For cold rain:
> Pucci neoprene trimmed ski jacket
> Black Prada sport jacket
> 
> For cold/dry fall/spring:
> Pink/black/silver Chanel
> Blue/black Chanel
> Blue/silver tweed - BR
> 
> Spring/Summer
> Burberry short trench
> Blue BR blazer
> Blue/red Chanel
> Grey Hobbs blazer
> Mint green rain shell - Prada sport
> 
> View attachment 3822979
> View attachment 3822980
> 
> View attachment 3822981
> 
> View attachment 3822982



Genie I LOOOOVE your coat collection! 

I will have to go through mine. 

Fortunately I don't really "need" anything, but would love a good fur vest and/or something in taupe fur. DH was anti-fur for years but eventually gave in so I've been catching up. [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Joannadyne said:


> Well, it was either that or create yet another social media account and I just don't have it in me to manage multiple accounts. I sometimes get social media fatigue and have to take a break for my sanity.



I know exactly what you mean. I feel like I HAVE to check in on FB but I hate it. I have way too many "friends". Quite a lot of them are industry-related so I have to keep up. I neglect IG sometimes but it's DSs account. I don't know how people keep up with all of it everyday!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Momasurus Cordie and I have been talking about beige and how it can be tricky to wear. Momasurus, this scarf really shouldn't work for me. Most beige washes me out. But it does. Maybe it's the hints of grey that keep it cool in tone?
> View attachment 3823282



This is gorgeous on you, PBP. It really does work!


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> Ha ha, no about 4"s too short for the catwalk. I have been a house model, a hat model and a vendeuse in an Haute Couture fashion house, but all in the past and while I was still studying ballet and music. Now, on one hand I work with designers and companies on their creative visions for their shows, presentations and campaign films, and on the other I head a team that teaches and designs commercial music/fashion courses to music and fashion students over several collages/universities. I have a kind of split life including two houses and non-identical twin cats (but only one DH - for the moment though ha). I have worked for certain companies but I'm not allowed to say because of work contracts and tPF rules, I hope you understand.



I'll be you have some very interesting stories!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> But I can tell you how my daughter ruined my reputation.
> They were doing some projects as homework. I just saw those projects on display at school. Signed ...
> Well, my daughter made a small village out of 2 Moët boxes, 2 Guerlain boxes, 1 Louboutin box and 1 pack of cigarettes...
> It's like "this is what my life is like". Seriously, she could take juice boxes or packaging from toys etc. No, she took these. A couple of syringes and a condom - and the picture would be complete!



I'm so sorry, but this is hysterical. I have funny kid stories, but this is a riot!


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Momasurus Cordie and I have been talking about beige and how it can be tricky to wear. Momasurus, this scarf really shouldn't work for me. Most beige washes me out. But it does. Maybe it's the hints of grey that keep it cool in tone?
> View attachment 3823282



Plus all of the white, and even the taupe is pinky-cool in tone.  That's a pretty scarf.


----------



## prepster

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Do you know the feeling when you really want to participate in a conversation but have nothing to say? I don't wear coats or boots (have several fur coats but they are all in storage), or H scarves... I'm feeling like a small puppy running around big dogs, wiggling his tail and saying "take me in you game!"
> But I can tell you how my daughter ruined my reputation.
> They were doing some projects as homework. I just saw those projects on display at school. Signed ...
> Well, my daughter made a small village out of 2 Moët boxes, 2 Guerlain boxes, 1 Louboutin box and 1 pack of cigarettes...
> It's like "this is what my life is like". Seriously, she could take juice boxes or packaging from toys etc. No, she took these. A couple of syringes and a condom - and the picture would be complete!



How funny!


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha, that was so funny and descriptive. Please do jump in - there are so many conversations on here.   And in January you get to post pictures of your pretty summery dresses and sandals for the rest of us who are all bundled up.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> I'll be you have some very interesting stories!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> Sheikha, that was so funny and descriptive. Please do jump in - there are so many conversations on here.   And in January you get to post pictures of your pretty summery dresses and sandals for the rest of us who are all bundled up.



Ok. I will post my swim suit photos if I learn how to use photoshop


----------



## bunnycat

prepster said:


> Cats are so funny.  I saw a photo on Pinterest of a leopard at a zoo curled up inside a box, so apparently a cat is a cat.  There was another funny one where an enormous lion had apparently climbed into a box too small and the thing was just flattened.  But he was happy.  I wonder what it is about boxes and bags?
> 
> 
> 
> I like to watch the barn cats jump from the ground up to the sill of our high clerestory windows.  As they sit and calculate the distance, their tail makes short little swish, swishes, then up they go!  They land lightly and perfectly on a dime.  It's very impressive.  I wish I could do that.




Oh my! What a sight that must be!  I love watching cats do "cat stuff". They are so regal (and also silly at the same time). I have 6 (yeah, I know) and my 2 youngsters have been with me since they were 4 week old orphans and I fed them from bottles so we seem to have an extra special communication bond. They like to come inside and "get me" so I can go out and watch them be silly. 



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ok. I will post my swim suit photos if I learn how to use photoshop



Hahaha. That's the only way I'd post a pic of me in a swimsuit. If I could photoshop someone else's bod on me! 

But seriously, you are very beautiful! (I have a friend who is a tango teacher and she hails from Bulgaria and you two have similar facial structure). She's very beautiful, dang it all!


----------



## Notorious Pink

FizzyWater said:


> Ok, that model looks glamorous and all, but I can't help but think, "I am a symphony of reds!" - this link is about halfway through the story but you get the gist:
> 
> https://books.google.de/books?id=9E...Q0&hl=en&sa=X&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q&f=false
> 
> I may, on occasion, get a little... manic... when dressing, so I keep "I am a symphony of reds!" in the back of my head for safety purposes.
> 
> Oh, those are lovely!



OMG Fizzy!!!!!

YOU WERE SPOT ON.
Literally.
Sorry for the TMI and the horrific pun (do I dare make two bad puns? Symphony of reds???) 
But yeah. Wow. 
Gonna go read that book, too......


----------



## eagle1002us

Mininana said:


> My mom used to own wedge boots like these back in the early 2000s!!! I don't think I can ever wear them. My ankles are way too skinny compared to the rest of my calves and I found them super restrictive... restricting? Haven't lived in an english speaking country for 12 years now, and my english skills are deteriorating


I understand you.   I have the same kind of legs and I have to be careful with booties that fit tightly around the ankle b/c it emphasizes my calves in an unflattering way.  I have a pair of Frye short boots from several years ago that stand away from the ankle and lower calf area (they are not tapered) and those look so much better.  Plus they look nicely rustic with a long skirt.  
Restrictive or restricting, either word is fine in the way you used them.
I remember those wedge boots, too, with stretch fabric instead of leather.   I had a pair but never got around to wearing them.   
Your English is fine.  Keep on posting!


----------



## eagle1002us

I do hope *@ Cordeliere* has come thru the hurricane all right.


----------



## bunnycat

momasaurus said:


> Similar situation here - this is why I love tPF!



Yeah- I can understand that moma. It's why I love TPF too! Have you ever decided to "deal directly" with someone, or do you just "let it slide", especially if it is someone you've known a long time?



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Momasurus Cordie and I have been talking about beige and how it can be tricky to wear. Momasurus, this scarf really shouldn't work for me. Most beige washes me out. But it does. Maybe it's the hints of grey that keep it cool in tone?
> View attachment 3823282



PbP- you do neutrals so very well! It's gorgeous on you! (I don't know where my other quote for this went! I think this is one of the fastest moving threads on tpf!)


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> They've got that alt feel about them. Which ones are you thinking about, the ones with all the straps, high or low? I would say try them on, walk around and think about what you'd wear them with.  If they don't look good you can instantly dismiss them.
> 
> Gucci looks to Clubland and street artists of the past and now for inspiration a lot. Harlem based designer Dapper Dan's logo re-mixes that hip hop artists often wore 'back in the day', Gucci's version is practically a copy. The conceptual artist Pandemonia, now a FROW at every LFW show is also hard to miss as the mother of those vinyl convertible shoes and Trouble Andrew street artist/DJ who collaborated with Gucci as you know.
> 
> These are 'pieces' as much to collect for fashion insiders and fans rather than just clothes or accessories. The Queercore shoes and boots seem to fit into specialist pieces too, especially the more extreme. Beyonce wore the Gucci DD-type piece and it was a mistake IMO, so you need to think if those shoes still work for you in terms of looks as well as chime with you emotionally.



This is really interesting background to put it into context.
Yes, I saw that Beyoncé look; it was really unfortunate.
These are the ones that are calling to me, but you're right, they may be too high. The flat style is great, but I don't think I could work it into my wardrobe.
The thing about newer Gucci shoes is that they look great in photos, very edgy, but IRL they are more cartoonish; almost too bulgy and slightly swollen details instead of sharp.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Moirai my VCA pieces are yellow gold. I feel like the yellow gold pops a bit more. The white gold is more subtle. Did I ever post a few photos for you? I don't recall.
> 
> View attachment 3823226
> View attachment 3823227
> 
> 
> They are always increasing prices. It's insane. And we pay it. [emoji849] Should  I tell DH that the bracelet that I hinted for my birthday is going up? [emoji848]
> 
> Bunnycat cute kitty. I do not like judgmental people. [emoji35] They are very difficult to ignore but we must try. I hear you about getting older and needing a better quality of clothing to compliment our figures. It's very true. But it's no one's business.
> 
> Cafecreme maybe look for a nice max Mara coat? They are a good value and will last forever. If you plan to travel they are much less expensive in Europe.



I also prefer the YG with the white MOP and I usually go for white gold/platinum. PbP your MOP set is stunning, a forever classic.
Trying to decide what to get before the next price increase, or if it doesn't really matter (leaning towards the latter).


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Momasurus Cordie and I have been talking about beige and how it can be tricky to wear. Momasurus, this scarf really shouldn't work for me. Most beige washes me out. But it does. Maybe it's the hints of grey that keep it cool in tone?
> View attachment 3823282



We are similar in coloring, I think it is actually the silvery aspect of the grey that makes it work.


----------



## Mininana

momasaurus said:


> Action shots?


IT's the one where I'm walking with my kid... no pics on my computer


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Ha ha, no about 4"s too short for the catwalk. I have been a house model, a hat model and a vendeuse in an Haute Couture fashion house, but all in the past and while I was still studying ballet and music. Now, on one hand I work with designers and companies on their creative visions for their shows, presentations and campaign films, and on the other I head a team that teaches and designs commercial music/fashion courses to music and fashion students over several collages/universities. I have a kind of split life including two houses and non-identical twin cats (but only one DH - for the moment though ha). I have worked for certain companies but I'm not allowed to say because of work contracts and tPF rules, I hope you understand.



I am pretty sure that you lead the most interesting life of anyone I know, and I bet you could tell some fascinating stories if you were permitted!


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> This is really interesting background to put it into context.
> Yes, I saw that Beyoncé look; it was really unfortunate.
> These are the ones that are calling to me, but you're right, they may be too high. The flat style is great, but I don't think I could work it into my wardrobe.
> The thing about newer Gucci shoes is that they look great in photos, very edgy, but IRL they are more cartoonish; almost too bulgy and slightly swollen details instead of sharp.
> View attachment 3823555
> 
> View attachment 3823556



My SM pulled these out for me at the Gucci Garden event. They are truly amazing. I think they have a Vivienne Weswood pirate era vibe about them (certainly will be better made - I have 2 pairs of VWs and they are no comparison to Gucci.) VW's shoes are also slightly cartoony. The details are made bigger to give that 'little girl in a dressing up box vibe, look at the buckles and buttons on 1960s coats in the decade that infantilised style for the generation who didn't want to grow up.  I tried the 'zebra' shoe on with the ponytail at the back for a wedding, great in photos as you say awful on me and so so deceptively high I couldn't walk, I bought Hermes lace-ups instead. Those Q shoes have a chunky heel but they are HIGH (for me anyway).

I have to say the 3D heel on those Queercores is very special IRL, they are like wearable art, the kind of thing that may well be collectors' items one day.  I can def see the appeal. You have very fine legs and you're another that can work shoes I could only dream about, since you can wear any shoes, only you know whether you look/feel good in them.


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Do you know the feeling when you really want to participate in a conversation but have nothing to say? I don't wear coats or boots (have several fur coats but they are all in storage), or H scarves... I'm feeling like a small puppy running around big dogs, wiggling his tail and saying "take me in you game!"
> But I can tell you how my daughter ruined my reputation.
> They were doing some projects as homework. I just saw those projects on display at school. Signed ...
> Well, my daughter made a small village out of 2 Moët boxes, 2 Guerlain boxes, 1 Louboutin box and 1 pack of cigarettes...
> It's like "this is what my life is like". Seriously, she could take juice boxes or packaging from toys etc. No, she took these. A couple of syringes and a condom - and the picture would be complete!



Oh no, this is too funny! Brings the quote to mind-
"With enough courage you can do without a reputation."


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I am pretty sure that you lead the most interesting life of anyone I know, and I bet you could tell some fascinating stories if you were permitted!


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> My SM pulled these out for me at the Gucci Garden event. They are truly amazing. I think they have a Vivienne Weswood pirate era vibe about them (certainly will be better made - I have 2 pairs of VWs and they are no comparison to Gucci.) VW's shoes are also slightly cartoony. The details are made bigger to give that 'little girl in a dressing up box vibe, look at the buckles and buttons on 1960s coats in the decade that infantilised style for the generation who didn't want to grow up.  I tried the 'zebra' shoe on with the ponytail at the back for a wedding, great in photos as you say awful on me and so so deceptively high I couldn't walk, I bought Hermes lace-ups instead. Those Q shoes have a chunky heel but they are HIGH (for me anyway).
> 
> I have to say the 3D heel on those Queercores is very special IRL, they are like wearable art, the kind of thing that may well be collectors' items one day.  I can def see the appeal. You have very fine legs and you're another that can work shoes I could only dream about, since you can wear any shoes, only you know whether you look/feel good in them.



Great advice, thank you for that. My taste can border on the eccentric, but luckily I live in a place where that is acceptable even in a professional setting, as long as the look as a whole is not too extreme. 
I will give them a try. I suspect the heel will be too high for me to be comfortable in, but it is worth a try. 
Those zebra pony tail shoes are a perfect example of something that awed me in photos, so interesting, weird and creative, like Tim Burton must have made these shoes, but I didn't have to try them to know they weren't for me. At least not with my low-key lifestyle. I think someone like Katy Perry or Lady Gaga would look great in them.


----------



## cafecreme15

pinky7129 said:


> They're not fashionable but have you considered Canada goose? Amazingly warm



I've been meaning to get one for the last couple of seasons, but there was always something else I'd rather spend the money on. 



momasaurus said:


> I hear you. I love NF puffers. You must be ahead of the curve - I'm seeing plenty of eggplant colors for fall!



Ha! If you were to see this jacket you would in no way think it was ahead of the curve 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Momasurus Cordie and I have been talking about beige and how it can be tricky to wear. Momasurus, this scarf really shouldn't work for me. Most beige washes me out. But it does. Maybe it's the hints of grey that keep it cool in tone?
> View attachment 3823282


I LOVE this scarf on you PbP! What is the name of the design?


bunnycat said:


> Oh my! What a sight that must be!  I love watching cats do "cat stuff". They are so regal (and also silly at the same time). I have 6 (yeah, I know) and my 2 youngsters have been with me since they were 4 week old orphans and I fed them from bottles so we seem to have an extra special communication bond. They like to come inside and "get me" so I can go out and watch them be silly.



My cat is hilarious! I could watch her all day. My favorite is when she absolutely tears down the hallway from one end to another while chirping and squeaking and yelping, and in the process somehow scaring herself so her tail gets puffy.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme maybe look for a nice max Mara coat? They are a good value and will last forever. If you plan to travel they are much less expensive in Europe.



I will be in Europe in March so I will check them out there, thanks! I've looked a bit here but they are more money than I would like to spend on coat, so it would be great if I could get a good discount there. Do you know if they are they cheaper in continental Europe than the UK?


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> I will be in Europe in March so I will check them out there, thanks! I've looked a bit here but they are more money than I would like to spend on coat, so it would be great if I could get a good discount there. Do you know if they are they cheaper in continental Europe than the UK?



I know that the basic wrap coat that was almost $3000 here was about 1250 euros. I haven't looked in the UK. Could be even better I think. 

The scarf is arbre de vie. It's an older design that I picked up new from a reseller. I'm very fond of neutrals.

By the way you are making wise choices with your wardrobe. I think you said you are just finishing school. I wasn't as wise at your age. It is only in the last few years that I learned to buy quality things.


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> You are far braver than I am in sharing your H scarf love. I've learned to just not do that. People are very repressive and judgmental about designer goods where I am, and that includes friends sadly.


Jealousy is so hard to deal with.   I understand where you're coming from.  Because people who are jealous can overlook the goodies or good experiences they've had in life, which is irrational.

Question for you, bun.  I got asked for my advice about a diamond engagement ring, possibly vintage, that someone got from an ATM along w/his cash.  Ring was banged up.   A jeweler refurbished it and it apparently looks quite nice.   The ring clarity is an H -- well, some quality about it is an H.  The person who was conveying this to me is not the owner of the ring.   The ring is eye clean.   The guy who "owns" it tried to track down owner.  That's not my topic.  Instead I am asking where or how he could sell it to get something approximating a fair market value.   I know jewelers often buy rings for the metal content alone, not taking into consideration the quality of the stone.  
I haven't seen it.   I am not at all a diamond person, you are our expert.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> My coat situation has gotten kind of dire. I literally still have and wear my North Face huge puffy parkas from college!! This is a problem because it is eggplant purple. And these days I just don't feel like looking like an eggplant colored marshmallow walking down the street. I just haven't been able to find a stylish coat that is as warm as a puffer.


Too funny!   Are you sure people will make an association to a marshmallow eggplant?   Aubergine is a very sophisticated and also dark color.   if your coat was pastel, well, maaaaaaaaaaaaaybe.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Moirai my VCA pieces are yellow gold. I feel like the yellow gold pops a bit more. The white gold is more subtle. Did I ever post a few photos for you? I don't recall.
> 
> View attachment 3823226
> View attachment 3823227
> 
> 
> They are always increasing prices. It's insane. And we pay it. [emoji849] Should  I tell DH that the bracelet that I hinted for my birthday is going up? [emoji848]
> 
> Bunnycat cute kitty. I do not like judgmental people. [emoji35] They are very difficult to ignore but we must try. I hear you about getting older and needing a better quality of clothing to compliment our figures. It's very true. But it's no one's business.
> 
> Cafecreme maybe look for a nice max Mara coat? They are a good value and will last forever. If you plan to travel they are much less expensive in Europe.


Thank you for the pics!  Gorgeous! I see you have 2 10-motifs linked, very nice length. I think the MOP with YG is more classic and warmer but I wear mostly WG or platinum jewelry so I'm a bit torn although I haven't tried on either yet. Hoping it will come to me easliy when I do. I told DH if I love it I will buy it before price increase to save some money. His response was "you know how you can save 100%, right?  Nice try buddy! I say go for the bracelet!



Mininana said:


> i haven't been active enough to check if they are working on a new app but I hope they are!! I never had any problems uploading pics until just recently, and deleting the app was a bad decision.
> 
> until then, I can only use safari on my phone which can get really annoying or my work desktop as I'm doing right now


I recently discovered that I can use certain emojis on tpf Ipad app but not on Safari on my desktop. Can't you upload pics on Safari? That's how I upload pics.



BBC said:


> I have realized that I should just respond to posts individually because we all talk a lot! I hope that's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> I wore the leather pants last night...DH seemed to like them, too. [emoji6]
> 
> Thank you so much, Nicole. He does work hard and this role is really going to be a challenge. The character is extremely open and DS is cynical and guarded (he would say "realistic"). Also, as good as he is, he doesn't see it, he sees what he does wrong. The voice change didn't help - last year he went from sounding like a young Michael Jackson to a baritone. He had no head voice for months. He kept working....it's coming back. [emoji1374]


Those leather pants look really comfy. What shoes are you wearing with?



BBC said:


> Genie I LOOOOVE your coat collection!
> 
> I will have to go through mine.
> 
> Fortunately I don't really "need" anything, but would love a good fur vest and/or something in taupe fur. DH was anti-fur for years but eventually gave in so I've been catching up. [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


My DH is also not fond of fur coats. Plus few people wear them around my area even when it's super cold. Otherwise, I would love a blue mink or sable coat.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> They've got that alt feel about them. Which ones are you thinking about, the ones with all the straps, high or low? I would say try them on, walk around and think about what you'd wear them with.  If they don't look good you can instantly dismiss them.
> 
> Gucci looks to Clubland and street artists of the past and now for inspiration a lot. Harlem based designer Dapper Dan's logo re-mixes that hip hop artists often wore 'back in the day', Gucci's version is practically a copy. The conceptual artist Pandemonia, now a FROW at every LFW show is also hard to miss as the mother of those vinyl convertible shoes and Trouble Andrew street artist/DJ who collaborated with Gucci as you know.
> 
> These are 'pieces' as much to collect for fashion insiders and fans rather than just clothes or accessories. The Queercore shoes and boots seem to fit into specialist pieces too, especially the more extreme. Beyonce wore the Gucci DD-type piece and it was a mistake IMO, so you need to think if those shoes still work for you in terms of looks as well as chime with you emotionally.


Those LV pieces look tremendously fun to wear!


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Ha ha, no about 4"s too short for the catwalk. I have been a house model, a hat model and a vendeuse in an Haute Couture fashion house, but all in the past and while I was still studying ballet and music. Now, on one hand I work with designers and companies on their creative visions for their shows, presentations and campaign films, and on the other I head a team that teaches and designs commercial music/fashion courses to music and fashion students over several collages/universities. I have a kind of split life including two houses and non-identical twin cats (but only one DH - for the moment though ha). I have worked for certain companies but I'm not allowed to say because of work contracts and tPF rules, I hope you understand.


Your duo life sounds fascinating! I appreciate the info you have already shared, thank you!


----------



## eagle1002us

bunnycat said:


> Thank you all for the kitty love! And the words of support! Aging and the psychological effects on yourself and your friends could surely be its own side topic!
> 
> I have always liked fashion, and indulged myself back in the day with nicer brands when I worked in offices. Some of those even still fit! I have lovely Romeo Gigli and Moschino jackets I still love to this day, even though they are about 20 years old. I don't work in offices anymore, and my work "uniform" (which I will be wearing here in about an hour) is comfortable, non flameable clothing.    In 2013 I began the Great-I'm-Getting-Older-Wardrobe-Rehab experiment. I'm happy I am able to indulge myself again with a few designer items, and that's too bad that people think the bag I carry or the scarf I wear dictates my personal philosophy or somehow makes me a snob. I just stay quiet and keep being me, then maybe they'll see I'm still the same person. Sadly, as I age, I find I *need* to look a certain way some times because I need something done, and I'm more likely to get my request taken seriously dressed nicely, than if I go in with expectations wearing something "cutesy " vintage or untidy. And honestly, I want to feel fabulous when I go out to run errands! Life's too short not to want to feel fabulous whenever you can!


Rummaging thru wardrobe I found I fit into a top & skirt that I last fit into 10 years ago.   That is great b/c it's an ankle length skirt and I love that length.  
I put on jeans today (nice ones) to go to the doc and I wondered was I too casual for my age?   But the color looked good, it was contemporary, and I was totally monochromatic so what the hey.
Bun, it's great your clothes from 20 years ago can still fit.  That's a big accomplishment.  Pretend you bought them from a vintage store and just tell people they're "vintage.":  "Isn't this Moschino jacket fun?  It's vintage."   I have a Moschino scarf from back in the day and can't imagine ever parting with it.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> My favourite coat/jacket ever was an ecru Akris double breasted pea coat. Wore it to death. The fabric around one of the buttons is ripped, the sleeves edges are worn, but I still can't get rid of it. I don't wear it, but if I could refurbish it, I would. It was perfect - warm, light, perfect length for the city, and I have not been able to find a replacement. Sadly Akris does not seem to make this quality coat any more. Or the buyers here don't buy them. All three of mine are from 2006/7 ish


It's worth keeping - maybe someday you'll find someone who can take it apart and make you a replica. Is it the shape, fabric, weight? or what made the magic?


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Momasurus Cordie and I have been talking about beige and how it can be tricky to wear. Momasurus, this scarf really shouldn't work for me. Most beige washes me out. But it does. Maybe it's the hints of grey that keep it cool in tone?
> View attachment 3823282


Oh, yes! Grey. And that VCA piece might also help, LOL.
What colors do you wear it with?


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Genie I LOOOOVE your coat collection!
> 
> I will have to go through mine.
> 
> Fortunately I don't really "need" anything, but would love a good fur vest and/or something in taupe fur. DH was anti-fur for years but eventually gave in so I've been catching up. [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


I would love a fur vest. Last fall I stalked a lady on Madison Ave for several blocks. Well, not really stalked, but I enjoyed walking behind her and admiring her fur vest.


----------



## momasaurus

bunnycat said:


> Yeah- I can understand that moma. It's why I love TPF too! Have you ever decided to "deal directly" with someone, or do you just "let it slide", especially if it is someone you've known a long time?
> 
> 
> 
> PbP- you do neutrals so very well! It's gorgeous on you! (I don't know where my other quote for this went! I think this is one of the fastest moving threads on tpf!)



Bunny, I have not had to have that conversation directly. In my business there is already enough hurt and rejection, LOL. In general I let things slide, not because I am enlightened but because I don't deal well with conflict. Especially as I get older!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Bunny, I have not had to have that conversation directly. In my business there is already enough hurt and rejection, LOL. In general I let things slide, not because I am enlightened but because I don't deal well with conflict. Especially as I get older!



Smart. It's just not worth it. Walk away and put people on your pay no mind list.  Life is too short to waste time on them.

I wear the scarf with beige or grey tones. Or this metallic dress that I was wearing. It would be nice with chocolate but I don't do chocolate. Except the kind you eat. [emoji2]


----------



## prepster

bunnycat said:


> Oh my! What a sight that must be!  I love watching cats do "cat stuff". They are so regal (and also silly at the same time). I have 6 (yeah, I know) and my 2 youngsters have been with me since they were 4 week old orphans and I fed them from bottles so we seem to have an extra special communication bond. They like to come inside and "get me" so I can go out and watch them be silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. That's the only way I'd post a pic of me in a swimsuit. If I could photoshop someone else's bod on me!
> 
> But seriously, you are very beautiful! (I have a friend who is a tango teacher and she hails from Bulgaria and you two have similar facial structure). She's very beautiful, dang it all!



Lol!  This must be why stars have such a large entourage.  I'd need my previously mentioned lighting expert to ensure my jewels are properly lit at all times, my personal soundtrack technician, to play life appropriate music (such as "Who Let the Dogs Out," this morning when all of the dogs were outside gleefully rolling in the mud on a dead frog).  Now you and @Sheikha Latifa have me inspired to add a butt double to "be my butt" (since I have none to speak of) whenever I have to turn around and be visible from the rear, or for occasional swimsuit modeling.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Rummaging thru wardrobe I found I fit into a top & skirt that I last fit into 10 years ago.   That is great b/c it's an ankle length skirt and I love that length.
> I put on jeans today (nice ones) to go to the doc and I wondered was I too casual for my age?   But the color looked good, it was contemporary, and I was totally monochromatic so what the hey.
> Bun, it's great your clothes from 20 years ago can still fit.  That's a big accomplishment.  Pretend you bought them from a vintage store and just tell people they're "vintage.":  "Isn't this Moschino jacket fun?  It's vintage."   I have a Moschino scarf from back in the day and can't imagine ever parting with it.


Congrats that you can still fit the skirt and top. I think jeans are classy and ageless depending on the jean style and what one wears with it. Nice shoes, heels, and blouses will dress them up. Btw, I've been meaning to tell you that I have a burnt orange trench coat so I appreciate that you like the color too


----------



## Genie27

Question for the American tpf'ers - are the US airport H stores cheaper than the city stores? Are there any tax savings?


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Congrats that you can still fit the skirt and top. I think jeans are classy and ageless depending on the jean style and what one wears with it. Nice shoes, heels, and blouses will dress them up. Btw, I've been meaning to tell you that I have a burnt orange trench coat so I appreciate that you like the color too


I would buy a burnt orange trench if I saw one.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Jealousy is so hard to deal with.   I understand where you're coming from.  Because people who are jealous can overlook the goodies or good experiences they've had in life, which is irrational.
> 
> Question for you, bun.  I got asked for my advice about a diamond engagement ring, possibly vintage, that someone got from an ATM along w/his cash.  Ring was banged up.   A jeweler refurbished it and it apparently looks quite nice.   The ring clarity is an H -- well, some quality about it is an H.  The person who was conveying this to me is not the owner of the ring.   The ring is eye clean.   The guy who "owns" it tried to track down owner.  That's not my topic.  Instead I am asking where or how he could sell it to get something approximating a fair market value.   I know jewelers often buy rings for the metal content alone, not taking into consideration the quality of the stone.
> I haven't seen it.   I am not at all a diamond person, you are our expert.



We definitely need to wait for the Expert to weigh in, but I can tell you that:
1. H is the color, shows almost no warmth (yellow), not icy white, but very close, it's desirable to many people.
2. Eye clean - if graded by GIA all "VS" range diamonds or better are eye clean, "SI" range diamonds often are eye clean, but not always, "I" range are not eye clean but may appear to be. If someone else was grading (e.g. "a jeweler") eye clean could mean a pretty low clarity, or it could be fine. Also, if it was graded in the mounting and not removed, the mounting can hide all sorts of faults.
3. The value will greatly depend on the quality of the cut, and of course the carat weight. Hopefully the jeweler would have told him if it was treated in some way as well.
We need a lot more info to guess at the range of value. As far as where to sell it, if he is not able to find the owner, I have no idea. If it were me advising him, I would suggest looking on Yelp for vintage jewelry buyers (not pawn shops), read the reviews and go to a few to compare quotes.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

@Moirai - hope this works - first time trying the @ functionality, 
I would also love to see the photo's.
I have a battle with DH over "size". My studs are .2 each Ascher cut.  When I got them I thought I should go bigger, but DH was insistent that too big was too "common", as big bling was the fashion at the time.
I still fancy bigger but he is still insistent that I am too small to go bigger.
Would love to see how others pieces look on them.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Moirai said:


> Hi scarf and genie - It's a simple setting that any jeweler can order or have in stock. It's leverback. My jeweler wanted to add tiny diamonds along the front but I didn't want more bling.
> View attachment 3820219


Thank you Moirai, sorry for not getting further through before asking.
These are really lovely.
This thread is so dangerous with all of this beautiful jewellery talk!!


----------



## EmileH

Genie I don't know about the airport shops. I have never been to one in the US.  Sorry.

I am not sure about what size diamond studs to choose either. I have time to decide. I have a 1 Ct pendant that I don't wear a lot anymore so it would be very cost effective to get a similar Diamond and reset them as earrings. If I buy them new I'll probably buy slightly larger stones- maybe 2.5- 3 cttw? But I'm not sure it's worth it to get stones just a bit larger. I don't want them to be too showy since they will be my plain earrings to wear with more ornate clothing like some of my more elaborate Chanel jackets or for casual everyday wear. For a dressier look I'm hoping to get something vca pave someday. Someday being the operative word here. But I don't want to feel like I need to trade up on the studs again in a few years. 

Someone asked the question about what size diamond studs were considered tasteful on another thread a while back and the answer she got was to go for 6-8 cttw since her ring was 8-10 Ct.  [emoji23]


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> We definitely need to wait for the Expert to weigh in, but I can tell you that:
> 1. H is the color, shows almost no warmth (yellow), not icy white, but very close, it's desirable to many people.
> 2. Eye clean - if graded by GIA all "VS" range diamonds or better are eye clean, "SI" range diamonds often are eye clean, but not always, "I" range are not eye clean but may appear to be. If someone else was grading (e.g. "a jeweler") eye clean could mean a pretty low clarity, or it could be fine. Also, if it was graded in the mounting and not removed, the mounting can hide all sorts of faults.
> 3. The value will greatly depend on the quality of the cut, and of course the carat weight. Hopefully the jeweler would have told him if it was treated in some way as well.
> We need a lot more info to guess at the range of value. As far as where to sell it, if he is not able to find the owner, I have no idea. If it were me advising him, I would suggest looking on Yelp for vintage jewelry buyers (not pawn shops), read the reviews and go to a few to compare quotes.


I appreciate that info, Nicole.   I'll pass that on to my friend and to the guy with the ring.  You know far more than I do about diamonds!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Smart. It's just not worth it. Walk away and put people on your pay no mind list.  Life is too short to waste time on them.
> 
> I wear the scarf with beige or grey tones. Or this metallic dress that I was wearing. It would be nice with chocolate but I don't do chocolate. Except the kind you eat. [emoji2]


I think grey and silver are the secret weapons in that scarf/dress ensemble. So pretty! For me beige is just too scary. I'm not even sure I could wear a camel coat with my present coloring.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Question for the American tpf'ers - are the US airport H stores cheaper than the city stores? Are there any tax savings?


I'm pretty sure the price is the same, but I don't know about taxes. The main reason to go into US airport H stores is to find old stock! They are allowed to hang on to stuff from previous seasons.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I think grey and silver are the secret weapons in that scarf/dress ensemble. So pretty! For me beige is just too scary. I'm not even sure I could wear a camel coat with my present coloring.



You probably can't wear camel. I couldn't when I was a pure winter. When I went grey and they added caramel highlights it made me a weird hybrid color family and suddenly camel worked. 

Interesting about old stock at airport stores.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

eagle1002us said:


> I put on jeans today (nice ones) to go to the doc and I wondered was I too casual for my age?   But the color looked good, it was contemporary, and I was totally monochromatic so what the hey.


That's the question I'm asking myself very often. I made a promise to myself that I would age gracefully. Has the time come to start? I don't know. 
When and where I was growing up, there was no such thing as age appropriate clothes. There was no clothes or yes clothes. I know that I'm overcompensating now for that and for my fat years. But I don't want to look like a ridiculous granny, you know what I mean


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> That's the question I'm asking myself very often. I made a promise to myself that I would age gracefully. Has the time come to start? I don't know.
> When and where I was growing up, there was no such thing as age appropriate clothes. There was no clothes or yes clothes. I know that I'm overcompensating now for that and for my fat years. But I don't want to look like a ridiculous granny, you know what I mean



I think jeans can be appropriate at any age. It is all how you wear them


----------



## EmileH

I'm turning 50. I think this is age appropriate.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm turning 50. I think this is age appropriate.
> 
> View attachment 3824130


Absolutely!!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

cafecreme15 said:


> I've been meaning to get one for the last couple of seasons, but there was always something else I'd rather spend the money on.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! If you were to see this jacket you would in no way think it was ahead of the curve
> 
> I LOVE this scarf on you PbP! What is the name of the design?
> 
> 
> My cat is hilarious! I could watch her all day. My favorite is when she absolutely tears down the hallway from one end to another while chirping and squeaking and yelping, and in the process somehow scaring herself so her tail gets puffy.


omg!! my Ginger does this also.....and then she always runs to the litter box and does her business!!! LOL!! like she's tryin to scare the cr*p outta herself!!!!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm turning 50. I think this is age appropriate.
> 
> View attachment 3824130


u look fantastic!!


----------



## EmileH

Thank you. 

I'm definitely trying to not wear super skinny jeans except with a big sweater and boots but I can't imagine giving up jeans completely.  Prepster posted some very nice photos of women in their 60s and beyond wearing jeans.


----------



## Cookiefiend

@Sheikha Latifa - I laughed so at your post about your daughter and thought of you this morning when I saw this on Pinterest [emoji1]


I can see my boys drawing this!

Edited to add - I also feel a bit like I don't have much to add to this thread - but I am enjoying it  !


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Question for the American tpf'ers - are the US airport H stores cheaper than the city stores? Are there any tax savings?



If you can show a boarding pass and a passport, the tax savings depending on the state you're shopping in can be huge even when prices are the same.  At JFK there's one after security, (I don't think I've seen H before security in any airport) and if you find something you like, it's a savings of almost 9 percent.  Same with Los Angeles.  Edit:  Stock is always hit or miss though.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> I would buy a burnt orange trench if I saw one.



Me too. It sounds gorgeous.


----------



## bunnycat

eagle1002us said:


> Jealousy is so hard to deal with.   I understand where you're coming from.  Because people who are jealous can overlook the goodies or good experiences they've had in life, which is irrational.
> 
> Question for you, bun.  I got asked for my advice about a diamond engagement ring, possibly vintage, that someone got from an ATM along w/his cash.  Ring was banged up.   A jeweler refurbished it and it apparently looks quite nice.   The ring clarity is an H -- well, some quality about it is an H.  The person who was conveying this to me is not the owner of the ring.   The ring is eye clean.   The guy who "owns" it tried to track down owner.  That's not my topic.  Instead I am asking where or how he could sell it to get something approximating a fair market value.   I know jewelers often buy rings for the metal content alone, not taking into consideration the quality of the stone.
> I haven't seen it.   I am not at all a diamond person, you are our expert.



Nicole gave you some good advice. H is the color estimate. Eyeclean can mean different things to different people but the person who looked at it estimates eyeclean to them. So probably not a bunch of obvious inclusions. The only way to get truly accurate info is to have the stone unset and send it to GIA or AGS for grading ($200) which is only worth it if the stone is larger, IMO.  Jewelers estimates are just that, estimates, unless they are GIA certified appraisers (and then I feel they always have a conflict of interest because their job is to sell you their product, not tell you about the product you already have in your hands.....except to tell you it is crap).

As for selling, this is generally a hard one to explain to people. Most jewelry is worth next to nothing on the secondary market unless you know the market and what it likely to sell well secondhand. Jewelry is not an investment, no matter what they tell you! I know the scenario too well, someone pays $5K for an engagement ring, ungraded or EGL graded stone, needs to sell the ring for some reason, lists it for sale, and expects they'll get $3-4K. Nope. They'd be lucky to get $1-2K. Less if they sell to a jeweler or pawn shop.

The best advice I can give if they want to sell it, is if it is true vintage, and antique styling, consign it someplace like Jewels by Grace if it is an expensive piece. If they want to sell it on their own, and it is an expensive piece, then they ought to consider a reputable appraiser do an appraisal (like Dave Atlas). A lot of people aren't going to buy something expensive like that without one. If its value is not too high (maybe under $1500) then they could try selling it on their own somewhere like Diamond Bistro. Beware, you will absolutely need good pictures. Crummy pictures will sit and sit and sit. No flash, bright indirect light, pretty surroundings (not stuck in the ring box on a table in a dark room, etc...)



eagle1002us said:


> Rummaging thru wardrobe I found I fit into a top & skirt that I last fit into 10 years ago.   That is great b/c it's an ankle length skirt and I love that length.
> I put on jeans today (nice ones) to go to the doc and I wondered was I too casual for my age?   But the color looked good, it was contemporary, and I was totally monochromatic so what the hey.
> Bun, it's great your clothes from 20 years ago can still fit.  That's a big accomplishment.  Pretend you bought them from a vintage store and just tell people they're "vintage.":  "Isn't this Moschino jacket fun?  It's vintage."   I have a Moschino scarf from back in the day and can't imagine ever parting with it.



Jeans are timeless! I would totally say that about any of my clothes I still have from 20 years ago.... 

I don't worry too much about clothes for my "age" only if they look good on me. I try these days to put anything back on the rack that I don't immediately think looks good on me. (Such a hard lesson to learn! Especially when you like to shop for good deals!)



momasaurus said:


> Bunny, I have not had to have that conversation directly. In my business there is already enough hurt and rejection, LOL. In general I let things slide, not because I am enlightened but because I don't deal well with conflict. Especially as I get older!



Yeah- I'm with you there all the way! I generally try the "extra nice" approach. Kill them with kindness as it were.



prepster said:


> Lol!  This must be why stars have such a large entourage.  I'd need my previously mentioned lighting expert to ensure my jewels are properly lit at all times, my personal soundtrack technician, to play life appropriate music (such as "Who Let the Dogs Out," this morning when all of the dogs were outside gleefully rolling in the mud on a dead frog).  Now you and @Sheikha Latifa have me inspired to add a butt double to "be my butt" (since I have none to speak of) whenever I have to turn around and be visible from the rear, or for occasional swimsuit modeling.



HAHAHA! I have too much butt!!! You can have some of mine....



nicole0612 said:


> We definitely need to wait for the Expert to weigh in, but I can tell you that:
> 1. H is the color, shows almost no warmth (yellow), not icy white, but very close, it's desirable to many people.
> 2. Eye clean - if graded by GIA all "VS" range diamonds or better are eye clean, "SI" range diamonds often are eye clean, but not always, "I" range are not eye clean but may appear to be. If someone else was grading (e.g. "a jeweler") eye clean could mean a pretty low clarity, or it could be fine. Also, if it was graded in the mounting and not removed, the mounting can hide all sorts of faults.
> 3. The value will greatly depend on the quality of the cut, and of course the carat weight. Hopefully the jeweler would have told him if it was treated in some way as well.
> We need a lot more info to guess at the range of value. As far as where to sell it, if he is not able to find the owner, I have no idea. If it were me advising him, I would suggest looking on Yelp for vintage jewelry buyers (not pawn shops), read the reviews and go to a few to compare quotes.



Yep yep....



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm turning 50. I think this is age appropriate.
> 
> View attachment 3824130



So cute! I'm totally with you in the jeans dept. Have not ever been able to wear "skinny jeans". I'm grateful I have finally found a few pair I actually can wear comfortably.


----------



## prepster

Cookiefiend said:


> @Sheikha Latifa - I laughed so at your post about your daughter and thought of you this morning when I saw this on Pinterest [emoji1]
> View attachment 3824186
> 
> I can see my boys drawing this!
> 
> Edited to add - I also feel a bit like I don't have much to add to this thread - but I am enjoying it  !



First, you always have a lot to add. But second, that's the best part about this thread as I understand it, we can chat about nothing.  Or something.


----------



## bunnycat

Cookiefiend said:


> @Sheikha Latifa - I laughed so at your post about your daughter and thought of you this morning when I saw this on Pinterest [emoji1]
> View attachment 3824186
> 
> I can see my boys drawing this!
> 
> Edited to add - I also feel a bit like I don't have much to add to this thread - but I am enjoying it  !



you just jump in anywhere! It's all good!


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> First, you always have a lot to add. But second, that's the best part about this thread as I understand it, we can chat about nothing.  Or something.





bunnycat said:


> you just jump in anywhere! It's all good!



Yes!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I know that the basic wrap coat that was almost $3000 here was about 1250 euros. I haven't looked in the UK. Could be even better I think.
> 
> The scarf is arbre de vie. It's an older design that I picked up new from a reseller. I'm very fond of neutrals.
> 
> By the way you are making wise choices with your wardrobe. I think you said you are just finishing school. I wasn't as wise at your age. It is only in the last few years that I learned to buy quality things.



It's lovely! And thank you, I try! While I am not able to buy everything top-of-the-line at this point in my life, it forces me to be very selective and thorough when making an "investment" purchase. For example, I usually weigh my next bag purchase for at least a year before taking the plunge. This ensures I get maximum satisfaction from the item, and that I have no regrets later. I try to invest in more versatile, classic things that I can wear for the next 10 years. Of course, because I cannot fill my entire wardrobe with such pieces, I supplement the trendier or more fleeting things with items from places like Banana Republic and Loft (thought I think I mentioned somewhere I have been having fit issues with these places recently). On the whole, I choose to invest more in my bags and shoes than I do my clothing right now. But I look forward to the day when I don't have to make a trade-off and can stock my wardrobe with fabulous Chanel RTW!



eagle1002us said:


> Too funny!   Are you sure people will make an association to a marshmallow eggplant?   Aubergine is a very sophisticated and also dark color.   if your coat was pastel, well, maaaaaaaaaaaaaybe.



Ha! Whatever association people do make, I have convinced myself it is not a flattering one.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> It's lovely! And thank you, I try! While I am not able to buy everything top-of-the-line at this point in my life, it forces me to be very selective and thorough when making an "investment" purchase. For example, I usually weigh my next bag purchase for at least a year before taking the plunge. This ensures I get maximum satisfaction from the item, and that I have no regrets later. I try to invest in more versatile, classic things that I can wear for the next 10 years. Of course, because I cannot fill my entire wardrobe with such pieces, I supplement the trendier or more fleeting things with items from places like Banana Republic and Loft (thought I think I mentioned somewhere I have been having fit issues with these places recently). On the whole, I choose to invest more in my bags and shoes than I do my clothing right now. But I look forward to the day when I don't have to make a trade-off and can stock my wardrobe with fabulous Chanel RTW!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Whatever association people do make, I have convinced myself it is not a flattering one.



This is so wise. If I had it to do over I would follow exactly this plan. It will be fun to see what you select over time. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think jeans can be appropriate at any age. It is all how you wear them


Exactly!
(also one reason why I won't wear the new jeans with holes in them - it's just not me!)



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm turning 50. I think this is age appropriate.
> 
> View attachment 3824130


Perfect! You look amazing!



cafecreme15 said:


> It's lovely! And thank you, I try! While I am not able to buy everything top-of-the-line at this point in my life, it forces me to be very selective and thorough when making an "investment" purchase. For example, I usually weigh my next bag purchase for at least a year before taking the plunge. This ensures I get maximum satisfaction from the item, and that I have no regrets later. I try to invest in more versatile, classic things that I can wear for the next 10 years. Of course, because I cannot fill my entire wardrobe with such pieces, I supplement the trendier or more fleeting things with items from places like Banana Republic and Loft (thought I think I mentioned somewhere I have been having fit issues with these places recently). On the whole, I choose to invest more in my bags and shoes than I do my clothing right now. But I look forward to the day when I don't have to make a trade-off and can stock my wardrobe with fabulous Chanel RTW!


You have a very smart approach to your purchases, there is nothing worse than purchasing an 'investment' piece and then not liking it - I have been guilty of this in the past (and - whoops - recently on a scarf purchase) and it's no fun. I also shop places like Banana Republic, Ann Taylor and - yes - TJ Maxx for trendier items (though I have fit issues everywhere - seriously - you cannot call something a *Tall* just because you added length <rant>) because I  know I'm not going to hang onto them for long. 
Purses, shoes, jewelry (Hi Mr Cookie! ), and scarves are things I know I'll keep till they're worn out and I'm willing to spend a bit more for those things. And coats - because if I manage to find one that fits - I'm buying it.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> That's the question I'm asking myself very often. I made a promise to myself that I would age gracefully. Has the time come to start? I don't know.
> When and where I was growing up, there was no such thing as age appropriate clothes. There was no clothes or yes clothes. I know that I'm overcompensating now for that and for my fat years. But I don't want to look like a ridiculous granny, you know what I mean



There is zero chance of you you looking like a ridiculous granny.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm turning 50. I think this is age appropriate.
> 
> View attachment 3824130



You're a classic dresser, appropriate for any age IMO


----------



## papertiger

@cafecreme15 your style logic is thoughtful and logical. With careful shopping and taking care of your clothes you can still buy quality and stay in budget.


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> It's lovely! And thank you, I try! While I am not able to buy everything top-of-the-line at this point in my life, it forces me to be very selective and thorough when making an "investment" purchase. For example, I usually weigh my next bag purchase for at least a year before taking the plunge. This ensures I get maximum satisfaction from the item, and that I have no regrets later. I try to invest in more versatile, classic things that I can wear for the next 10 years. Of course, because I cannot fill my entire wardrobe with such pieces, I supplement the trendier or more fleeting things with items from places like Banana Republic and Loft (thought I think I mentioned somewhere I have been having fit issues with these places recently). On the whole, I choose to invest more in my bags and shoes than I do my clothing right now. But I look forward to the day when I don't have to make a trade-off and can stock my wardrobe with fabulous Chanel RTW!
> Ha! Whatever association people do make, I have convinced myself it is not a flattering one.



This is a wonderful plan.  I started out just this way.  I also did the same thing with my house.  Instead of buying junk furniture that would never feel real or "grown up," to me, or spending money on temporary pieces, I bought antiques.  Of course, my place was pretty bare for awhile, and most of the things I could afford were post 1800--Chippendale chairs "in the style of" kind of thing, but solid mahogany and with a nice patina.  I learned a lot about furniture from talking to dealers and I learned to be choosy and refine my taste.  In college instead of buying posters like my friends were doing,  for half the price I bought original works on paper (charcoal and graphite drawings) and sculpture from art students instead.  I also was shameless about wheedling furniture and art from family members.    But doing this, I could trade up as I got more established.  I still have quite a few pieces from those days.  What you're doing is very charming and smart.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> This is a wonderful plan.  I started out just this way.  I also did the same thing with my house.  Instead of buying junk furniture that would never feel real or "grown up," to me, or spending money on temporary pieces, I bought antiques.  Of course, my place was pretty bare for awhile, and most of the things I could afford were post 1800--Chippendale chairs "in the style of" kind of thing, but solid mahogany and with a nice patina.  I learned a lot about furniture from talking to dealers and I learned to be choosy and refine my taste.  Instead of buying posters like my friends were doing,  even in college I bought original works on paper (charcoal and graphite drawings) and sculpture from art students instead.  I also was shameless about wheedling furniture and art from family members.    But doing this, I could trade up as I got more established.  I still have quite a few pieces from those days.  What you're doing is very charming and smart.



Sounds amazing. I did a similar, 

I don't mind old or new but there's certainly no comparison in quality at the same price-point. As mid-century modern (even '70s) and Deco has become more and more collected and therefore expensive I've moved to 'brown' Arts and Crafts.


----------



## Genie27

Ok, quickie question? Do I *need* this Gucci coat? It's a perfect fit 44, just above the knee, will have to shorten arms (as always)


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Ok, quickie question? Do I *need* this Gucci coat? It's a perfect fit 44, just above the knee, will have to shorten arms (as always)



I think "need" is a rather flexible word. The color is divine on you, as is the style. I love the pop of gold buttons, and it seems like one of the more classic pieces out of all the current Gucci RTW. But will it fill a hole in your extensive coat wardrobe? What is the heaviness like? Is it strictly a fall/spring coat, or can it be worn as a pop of color in winter, too?


----------



## Genie27

It's a small weird gap in my fall/spring wardrobe - one major hesitation is that I'd prefer a hip length warm coat for max use. Ie if this was hip length, I'd be getting it. 

But the colour is so Spring, the buttons are a pale horn not gold. 

It's a wool/alpaca/viscose blend - I prefer no poly/viscose too.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Ok, quickie question? Do I *need* this Gucci coat? It's a perfect fit 44, just above the knee, will have to shorten arms (as always)


Very pretty color on you!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> It's a small weird gap in my fall/spring wardrobe - one major hesitation is that I'd prefer a hip length warm coat for max use. Ie if this was hip length, I'd be getting it.
> 
> But the colour is so Spring, the buttons are a pale horn not gold.
> 
> It's a wool/alpaca/viscose blend - I prefer no poly/viscose too.



Sounds as if you are talking yourself out of it. Listen to your gut on this one!


----------



## EmileH

It's beautiful on you Genie but it has to be 100% love and it sounds as if you aren't sure.


----------



## Genie27

Well price wise it's this or a moussie. I have to choose and I only have one moussie, which got a lot of use this summer


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You probably can't wear camel. I couldn't when I was a pure winter. When I went grey and they added caramel highlights it made me a weird hybrid color family and suddenly camel worked.
> 
> Interesting about old stock at airport stores.


I'm interested in your "weird hybrid color fam" b/c I'm letting my hair gray naturally but it's a tad lighter than I'm used to. What did you think of the caramel highlights?  Do you have a pic of your hair or a strand you can show?   (Please do it in good light b/c I'm sure it's a subtle color change).


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm definitely trying to not wear super skinny jeans except with a big sweater and boots but I can't imagine giving up jeans completely.  Prepster posted some very nice photos of women in their 60s and beyond wearing jeans.


Sadly, I missed Prepster's photos.  *@prepster* do you have some (or even one) of those photos laying around to repost?


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> This is a wonderful plan.  I started out just this way.  I also did the same thing with my house.  Instead of buying junk furniture that would never feel real or "grown up," to me, or spending money on temporary pieces, I bought antiques.  Of course, my place was pretty bare for awhile, and most of the things I could afford were post 1800--Chippendale chairs "in the style of" kind of thing, but solid mahogany and with a nice patina.  I learned a lot about furniture from talking to dealers and I learned to be choosy and refine my taste.  In college instead of buying posters like my friends were doing,  for half the price I bought original works on paper (charcoal and graphite drawings) and sculpture from art students instead.  I also was shameless about wheedling furniture and art from family members.    But doing this, I could trade up as I got more established.  I still have quite a few pieces from those days.  What you're doing is very charming and smart.


I coulda used your advice  --- like the idea of buying original art.  Well, tomorrow is another day!


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I'm interested in your "weird hybrid color fam" b/c I'm letting my hair gray naturally but it's a tad lighter than I'm used to. What did you think of the caramel highlights?  Do you have a pic of your hair or a strand you can show?   (Please do it in good light b/c I'm sure it's a subtle color change).



I am due for my color next week. I'll post a photo. I have very fair skin. I always take the lightest color foundation with a pink undertone. My hair was very very dark brown. And my eyes are hazel/ bluish/ grayish. So I was a winter. They had to add the caramel highlights to hide the greys as they come in. They are subtle highlights- bayliage- or whatever it is called. I don't love having highlights. I always ask for less. They aren't good for my hair texture and I liked my natural color. But I recognize they are necessary. Now I can wear camel or warm brown. I still can't wear chocolate or anything yellowish. But I have to be very careful of purple, which used to be a go to color for me. Sometimes the purple clashes with the warm tones in my hair. I still wear the same foundation but overall my look is slightly warmer.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Well price wise it's this or a moussie. I have to choose and I only have one moussie, which got a lot of use this summer



That's a tough one. You have several coats that you love. Go with your gut.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Ok, quickie question? Do I *need* this Gucci coat? It's a perfect fit 44, just above the knee, will have to shorten arms (as always)



It looks great on you and the color is yummy.  It is a classic cut that will never go out of style.  I have a coat in that length that I love--so easy to get in and out of cars!  I have so many clothes now that all new acquisitions get a kind of "love at first sight" test.  If I try it on and it takes my breath away, I get it.  If I have to think too hard, then I pass.  Did it make your heart go pitter-pat?


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Ok, quickie question? Do I *need* this Gucci coat? It's a perfect fit 44, just above the knee, will have to shorten arms (as always)


Everybody needs a Gucci coat. Seriously that's very pretty,


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Sadly, I missed Prepster's photos.  *@prepster* do you have some (or even one) of those photos laying around to repost?



There are a bunch of them I think.  I'll see if I can find them over in the GTC thread.


----------



## prepster

prepster said:


> It looks great on you and the color is yummy.  It is a classic cut that will never go out of style.  I have a coat in that length that I love--so easy to get in and out of cars!  I have so many clothes now that all new acquisitions get a kind of "love at first sight" test.  If I try it on and it takes my breath away, I get it.  If I have to think too hard, then I pass.  Did it make your heart go pitter-pat?



Edit:  Reading backwards again.   Just saw this.  



Genie27 said:


> It's a small weird gap in my fall/spring wardrobe - one major hesitation is that I'd prefer a hip length warm coat for max use. Ie if this was hip length, I'd be getting it.
> 
> But the colour is so Spring, the buttons are a pale horn not gold.
> 
> It's a wool/alpaca/viscose blend - I prefer no poly/viscose too.



Since it isn't exactly what you want, I'd advise to pass.  One of these days you're run across the coat you really want, and you'll be able to get it.  That's what happened with my coat described above.  It was wildly expensive, but when I tried it on, it felt like it was made for me so there was no hesitation.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> It looks great on you and the color is yummy.  It is a classic cut that will never go out of style.  I have a coat in that length that I love--so easy to get in and out of cars!  I have so many clothes now that all new acquisitions get a kind of "love at first sight" test.  If I try it on and it takes my breath away, I get it.  If I have to think too hard, then I pass.  Did it make your heart go pitter-pat?



This is good advice. Now that I have plenty of clothes I am not buying because something would be nice to have or I could use dresses- coats-shoes like this. I only buy if I think "this will give me joy to wear it." Otherwise pass. Regardless of price.


----------



## expatwife

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Do you know the feeling when you really want to participate in a conversation but have nothing to say? I don't wear coats or boots (have several fur coats but they are all in storage), or H scarves... I'm feeling like a small puppy running around big dogs, wiggling his tail and saying "take me in you game!"
> But I can tell you how my daughter ruined my reputation.
> They were doing some projects as homework. I just saw those projects on display at school. Signed ...
> Well, my daughter made a small village out of 2 Moët boxes, 2 Guerlain boxes, 1 Louboutin box and 1 pack of cigarettes...
> It's like "this is what my life is like". Seriously, she could take juice boxes or packaging from toys etc. No, she took these. A couple of syringes and a condom - and the picture would be complete!



Omg, I can totally see this happening [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I need to hide the boxes [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Moirai

CapriTrotteur said:


> @Moirai - hope this works - first time trying the @ functionality,
> I would also love to see the photo's.
> I have a battle with DH over "size". My studs are .2 each Ascher cut.  When I got them I thought I should go bigger, but DH was insistent that too big was too "common", as big bling was the fashion at the time.
> I still fancy bigger but he is still insistent that I am too small to go bigger.
> Would love to see how others pieces look on them.





CapriTrotteur said:


> Thank you Moirai, sorry for not getting further through before asking.
> These are really lovely.
> This thread is so dangerous with all of this beautiful jewellery talk!!


@ works! I got your message . I find 1 carat for each ear the perfect size. I have long dark hair so I wanted something that will stand out but not be too obvious. I've had these for several years and never felt the desire to go larger. I guess if I want more bling one day, I can reset the diamonds and add more to it or other stones. If you are planning to upgrade, definitely try this size. I'll see if I can find a pic with them on so you get an idea.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Ok, quickie question? Do I *need* this Gucci coat? It's a perfect fit 44, just above the knee, will have to shorten arms (as always)


It's a beautiful color on you. I like the style too. Since it's pastel color but wool material I would worry about its limited use, spring color but too warm for spring and color is too spring-like for fall. Does that make sense? But if you love it, that's all that matters.


----------



## Moirai

I second the comments that people should just jump right in. The more the merrier!


----------



## Moirai

Joannadyne said:


> (I love fur! I think the anti-fur furor has died down a bit from even 10 years ago. I haven't worn any fur in a while being in Southern California, but I have a leather jacket with a fabulous black fox collar that I love. It's the most glamorous thing I have, I think.)
> 
> @Pirula, I love the photos you shared of your parents!
> 
> @cafecreme15, yes, we do need to see your coat, pretty please!
> 
> @cordie, I hope you are safe and sound!
> 
> I tried Twilly on today - so far so good, but It doesn't seem to last very long. I spritzed it about four hours ago and it's not very strong...  I like it quite a bit but not sure if I love enough to buy.
> 
> I made the terrifying decision to share my IG account, which is 99% H scarves, with my non-H friends. I have officially come out of the orange closet and am letting my H scarf fly! (I hope I won't regret it!)
> 
> Also, I binge-watched Ozark because everyone was saying that it's the next Breaking Bad. I liked it fine but it ain't no BB. Ozark is to Breaking Bad as Aleve is to Walter White's blue meth. Sure, they share some minor similarities but only one will get you high. [emoji12]


I watched Ozark too and agree that it's not the same caliber as BB, but still good to watch. BB and GoT are in classes of their own! Have you seen season 1 of True Detective with Harrelson and McConaughey or season 1 of Fargo? Those are really good. I also enjoyed The Night Of with Riz Ahmed.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Sounds amazing. I did a similar,
> 
> I don't mind old or new but there's certainly no comparison in quality at the same price-point. As mid-century modern (even '70s) and Deco has become more and more collected and therefore expensive I've moved to 'brown' Arts and Crafts.


Does brown refer to the color of wood in, say, Mission furniture?


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am due for my color next week. I'll post a photo. I have very fair skin. I always take the lightest color foundation with a pink undertone. My hair was very very dark brown. And my eyes are hazel/ bluish/ grayish. So I was a winter. They had to add the caramel highlights to hide the greys as they come in. They are subtle highlights- bayliage- or whatever it is called. I don't love having highlights. I always ask for less. They aren't good for my hair texture and I liked my natural color. But I recognize they are necessary. Now I can wear camel or warm brown. I still can't wear chocolate or anything yellowish. But I have to be very careful of purple, which used to be a go to color for me. Sometimes the purple clashes with the warm tones in my hair. I still wear the same foundation but overall my look is slightly warmer.


Do the highlights dry your hair out so you tend to need deep conditioning from time to time?    We have a similar skin tone but my hair was almost on the verge of a lite auburn, especially after the summer sun lifted the color.  From light auburn  -- a ginger color --  to a light gray is a heckuva leap. It's a bit of a shock.   My hair is baby fine and hair color can split the ends like crazy irrespective of regular conditioning.   Plus I hate spending $$ on hair when there are more fun things to buy.  

Your natural coloring sounds striking.   I think it's hard to return to a naturally dark color after grays come in -- the color can look harsh and unnatural.   The highlights sound like a reasonable compromise.   
I am surprised purple clashes with caramel highlights.   The purple Art des Steppes (a design that's at least 20 years old) which show up on ebay  from time to time, typically contain coppery accent colors.


----------



## pigleto972001

papertiger said:


> Wow! So sorry to hear this. I can't believe that in this age people can be so judgemental on what _other_ people do with _their _own money.



I've been told I should donate my birkin cost to charity. I mean thanks for trying to shame me. [emoji849] I don't tell them what to do with theirs !


----------



## Genie27

I passed on the coat.   now I'm second guessing a bit how easy it will be to find another perfect-fit, high quality, heavy/warm knee length spring coat. 

I did get two wool/silk shawls from G and two cashmere cardigans from Prada instead - a blush pink and a teal green, to layer under lighter coats - I know each of those items will get a *lot* of use almost year round. 

And I have my budget open for a moussie, if I can find the one I love.


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> I've been told I should donate my birkin cost to charity. I mean thanks for trying to shame me. [emoji849] I don't tell them what to do with theirs !


People are so rude. Also, why do they assume that it is a binary choice to have a birkin or give to charity? Just from what I've observed, people who are fortunate enough to be able to buy birkins also have the means to donate plenty of money to charity as well. 


Genie27 said:


> I passed on the coat.   now I'm second guessing a bit how easy it will be to find another perfect-fit, high quality, heavy/warm knee length spring coat.
> 
> I did get two wool/silk shawls from G and two cashmere cardigans from Prada instead - a blush pink and a teal green, to layer under lighter coats - I know each of those items will get a *lot* of use almost year round.
> 
> And I have my budget open for a moussie, if I can find the one I love.



I think it's for the best, Genie! I'm sure you will not second guess yourself once you get your hands on the desired moussie!


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> If you can show a boarding pass and a passport, the tax savings depending on the state you're shopping in can be huge even when prices are the same.  At JFK there's one after security, (I don't think I've seen H before security in any airport) and if you find something you like, it's a savings of almost 9 percent.  Same with Los Angeles.  Edit:  Stock is always hit or miss though.


I'd be flying from the international terminals, so will definitely plan time to have a wee browse.


----------



## Moirai

@CapriTrotteur - here's pic of my earrings


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Does brown refer to the color of wood in, say, Mission furniture?



It's used for any brown wood furniture with except pine. That's most wood with the exclusion of perhaps pine. E,g, my neighbour gave us her mahogany William IV card table and early Victorian linen press because no one wanted to buy them and the charity/goodwill said the LP would be too big for their van to collect.


----------



## papertiger

pigleto972001 said:


> I've been told I should donate my birkin cost to charity. I mean thanks for trying to shame me. [emoji849] I don't tell them what to do with theirs !



That's like you telling them to donate their savings to charity, No difference.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> @CapriTrotteur - here's pic of my earrings
> View attachment 3824812



These are lovely. You said they are about 1 Ct each? They are just perfect on you. 

Eagle the highlights do dry my hair. I only have them done twice per year than goodness. They last that long. My big problem is that they get brassy over time. And I live far from the salon so I can't just pop in for a gloss to fix it. I think the problem with some purples is that it brings out the brassiness. It's a fine line. Some purples are ok and some aren't. I think you are right that it's difficult to reproduce the color of dark hair. I mourn for my original color. I saw some little interview in a magazine where Julia Roberts said her children prefer her as a brunette but it's the hardest to recreate. 

Genie you did the right thing with the coat. Your other purchases sound beautiful. What color moussie are you looking for?

Pigleto, people are really amazingly rude sometimes.


----------



## FizzyWater

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am due for my color next week. I'll post a photo. I have very fair skin. I always take the lightest color foundation with a pink undertone. My hair was very very dark brown. And my eyes are hazel/ bluish/ grayish. So I was a winter. They had to add the caramel highlights to hide the greys as they come in. They are subtle highlights- bayliage- or whatever it is called. I don't love having highlights. I always ask for less. They aren't good for my hair texture and I liked my natural color. But I recognize they are necessary. Now I can wear camel or warm brown. I still can't wear chocolate or anything yellowish. But I have to be very careful of purple, which used to be a go to color for me. Sometimes the purple clashes with the warm tones in my hair. I still wear the same foundation but overall my look is slightly warmer.



I look forward to seeing your color!  I have similar coloring, look great with dark hair, fabulous with platinum (but OMG the maintenance), but with my natural mid-blonde my hair and face are just a big blurry blob of beige.  So I'm a summer who really wants to be a winter. 

I finally admitted that super-dark wasn't working any more and got a super expensive lift (in Seattle) to mid-brown with blonde highlights, which gets tons of compliments but... it secretly feels brassy to me.  I haven't been able to schedule an appointment in my US visits so tomorrow I'm going ask my local salon to refresh the highlights.  They're not an expensive salon, but they've matched the roots perfectly for months and they're nice.  Is there actually some happy medium between ashy and brassy that I can ask for?

My former local salon was run by an older lady, her son and his wife.  At some point the son went off to be a bus driver, and then all of a sudden the mother had to take immediate retirement for her health, and it was so sudden I didn't get people's new salon information.  The daughter-in-law was a wizard with color, so clearly next time I get the son as a driver I need to hijack the bus until he tells me where his wife has gone. 

Ok, this is pointless, except to say:  I'm handing my hair over to an unknown fate tomorrow.  Hold me!


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> It's used for any brown wood furniture with except pine. That's most wood with the exclusion of perhaps pine. E,g, my neighbour gave us her mahogany William IV card table and early Victorian linen press because no one wanted to buy them and she charity/goodwill said the LP would be too big for their van to collect.



  Those sound beautiful. 

My US furniture is good-quality but eclectic, and probably doesn't have a lot of resale value, but I love it lots.  I've always known that I'll inherit a lot of beautiful antiques from my parents, which makes buying things weird, too.

When I moved to Germany, I brought only a couple of pieces, thinking I'd move back soon, and besides I would be in Europe, land of wonderful antiques.  1) Antiques don't particularly come in what I needed (bookcases, storage-type pieces) and 2) Europe is well aware of what its antiques are worth and prices them accordingly, thank you.  So I have a lot of Ikea.  Sigh.

I'm finally, finally moving the rest of my stuff here, and I'm soooo excited to see it again.


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> Those sound beautiful.
> 
> My US furniture is good-quality but eclectic, and probably doesn't have a lot of resale value, but I love it lots.  I've always known that I'll inherit a lot of beautiful antiques from my parents, which makes buying things weird, too.
> 
> When I moved to Germany, I brought only a couple of pieces, thinking I'd move back soon, and besides I would be in Europe, land of wonderful antiques.  1) Antiques don't particularly come in what I needed (bookcases, storage-type pieces) and 2) Europe is well aware of what its antiques are worth and prices them accordingly, thank you.  So I have a lot of Ikea.  Sigh.
> 
> I'm finally, finally moving the rest of my stuff here, and I'm soooo excited to see it again.



DH is German and possibly with the exclusion of new Berliners I've found that Germans either prefer only new things or extremely 'important' furniture and not much in-between. DH thinks it's because most people, particularly the older generations, think of anything pre-war as something they don't want to be associated with. What do you think?


----------



## EmileH

Fizzywater, I completely understand. I'd go into a complete funk if I lost my hairdresser. You definitely need to hijack that bus. I am thinking about giving the colorist and stylist my number to save in their phones so if they ever leave they can call me. I hate the dreaded "so and so no longer works here." 

I'm not very good with color so I won't give useless advice. My colorist in Austin was the best. His cuts were not good but his color was fantastic. Unfortunately I don't ever get back to Austin.


----------



## Cordeliere

Hello all.

I am 50 pages behind.   Survived the hurricane with no damage to our house.  Fences or fence sections were blown over at three three properties.   The laundry room door at the apartment building was blown off its hinges because someone left it open in spite of sign to keep it closed.  Lots of tree debris everywhere. Everyone we know feels miraculously lucky that the hurricane turned and the eyewall (which was headed directly for us) missed us.  We lost power from Sunday at 5 pm until Wednesday 10 am.    More than half homes in FL were without power.   Many still are.   An old oak tree fell in the next block.   It took down the communication cable, so we have had no internet, even after the power came on.    I am writing this from someplace other than home.   It could be days before we get internet back so I probably won't be posting much for a while.   

Carry on.


----------



## papertiger

Please do not let this put you off but the only time I had my hair coloured (naturally, a not-so-vivid shade of in between red and streaky-blonde) I went to a 'cutting-edge' (pun intended) salon in London about 13 years ago (so while I was a student). I was to be a model for a hair colouring competition which was supposed to be their specialist field.  They 'ombre-d' my hair from 'burnt embers' (dark brown to you and me) underneath, through 'fire' to 'singed halo' (as bad as it sounds) on top. After the show everyone said how a-_ma-_zing, beyond etc it looked but I absolutely hated it.  I can't tell you how awful dark brown looks on me, even just the bottom layer. My thin-but-masses-of-it, wavy (would be curly if short) hair is hideous in a 'brunette'. Like an over-used, dirty Brillo pad (which I suppose goes with my dirty dishwater eyes - as an ex boyfriend once charmingly said) and away from a professional blow dry not as shiny. I actually look very exotic as a brunette, very Eurasian (hardly surprising) but I'll just have fun with it and wear a wig if I go for that look. I think the correct texture and type of hair is really important when considering colour.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am 50 pages behind.   Survived the hurricane with no damage to our house.  Fences or fence sections were blown over at three three properties.   The laundry room door at the apartment building was blown off its hinges because someone left it open in spite of sign to keep it closed.  Lots of tree debris everywhere. Everyone we know feels miraculously lucky that the hurricane turned and the eyewall (which was headed directly for us) missed us.  We lost power from Sunday at 5 pm until Wednesday 10 am.    More than half homes in FL were without power.   Many still are.   An old oak tree fell in the next block.   It took down the communication cable, so we have had no internet, even after the power came on.    I am writing this from someplace other than home.   It could be days before we get internet back so I probably won't be posting much for a while.
> 
> Carry on.



OMG.  On one hand I'm glad you've got through it OK and the eyewall missed you but I'm sorry for all the devastation to your neighbourhood and all the problems that brings. Devastating for FL, my heart goes out to everyone, one of the most horrible things to happen.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> There is zero chance of you you looking like a ridiculous granny.



This is what I meant by a ridiculous granny


----------



## Pirula

eagle1002us said:


> Do the highlights dry your hair out so you tend to need deep conditioning from time to time?    We have a similar skin tone but my hair was almost on the verge of a lite auburn, especially after the summer sun lifted the color.  From light auburn  -- a ginger color --  to a light gray is a heckuva leap. It's a bit of a shock.   My hair is baby fine and hair color can split the ends like crazy irrespective of regular conditioning.   Plus I hate spending $$ on hair when there are more fun things to buy.
> 
> Your natural coloring sounds striking.   I think it's hard to return to a naturally dark color after grays come in -- the color can look harsh and unnatural.   The highlights sound like a reasonable compromise.
> I am surprised purple clashes with caramel highlights.   The purple Art des Steppes (a design that's at least 20 years old) which show up on ebay  from time to time, typically contain coppery accent colors.




I thought I wanted to let myself go gray.   I'm pretty lucky that even at (almost) 54, my face is still relatively unlined.  I thought I could be one of those fabulously cool women with a silver bob and a youthful face.   A "femme de certain age."  But when gray started coming in, it came in sooooo slowly.  It was only enough to make me mousey, which I could not stand.  Couple that with my natural dark chocolate hair color began to fade and no, just no.   So I found a wonderful stylist who custom concocted the perfect color. Even has my natural red undertones that come out in the sun.  It doesn't look fake at all, it's lovely and I feel much better now.   No idea if I'll continue it down the long road or not.  There isn't a lot of gray on my mother's side so I suppose it's possible I would never gray completely and be able to pull off a fabulous Momasaurus.

ETA:  I also had trouble with getting a dark brown natural look.  I went to another stylist in the beginning and what she did was fine, but I never really quite liked it, so I found someone else.   I didn't realize it's the hardest color to get right.

Oh and just because I am feeling ornery this morning, for the record, I disagree with PbP (and she knows this) that she can't wear chocolate brown.  Totally.   It looks great.  So there.  Love you PbP!


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> Please do not let this put you off but the only time I had my hair coloured (naturally, a not-so-vivid shade of in between red and streaky-blonde) I went to a 'cutting-edge' (pun intended) salon in London about 13 years ago (so while I was a student). I was to be a model for a hair colouring competition which was supposed to be their specialist field.  They 'ombre-d' my hair from 'burnt embers' (dark brown to you and me) underneath, through 'fire' to 'singed halo' (as bad as it sounds) on top. After the show everyone said how a-_ma-_zing, beyond etc it looked but I absolutely hated it.  I can't tell you how awful dark brown looks on me, even just the bottom layer. My thin-but-masses-of-it, wavy (would be curly if short) hair is hideous in a 'brunette'. Like an over-used, dirty Brillo pad (which I suppose goes with my dirty dishwater eyes - as an ex boyfriend once charmingly said) and away from a professional blow dry not as shiny. I actually look very exotic as a brunette, very Eurasian (hardly surprising) but I'll just have fun with it and wear a wig if I go for that look. I think the correct texture and type of hair is really important when considering colour.



I am laughing so hard at "singed halo" right now........


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> This is what I meant by a ridiculous granny




LOL, she's actually very sweet. The bunny is too but I think she could do with a more flattering accessory. We have many 'Fluffy Bunnies' in my area as well as tanning salons, nail bars ad sparkly-things shops. No problem, but I can't see you as a fluffy bunny. I see you more as a super-intelligent, hilariously funny, down-to-earth, curvaceous  desert  queen.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> LOL, she's actually very sweet. The bunny is too but I think she could do with a more flattering accessory. We have many 'Fluffy Bunnies' in my area as well as tanning salons, nail bars ad sparkly-thing shops. No problem, but I can't see you as a fluffy bunny. I see you more as a super-intelligent, hilariously funny, down-to-earth, curvaceous  desert  queen.



This is worded so nicely that I'm thinking of having this quote tattooed... Haven't decided where. On my husband?

Oh, and this long blonde hair... She looks like a retired mermaid to me


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> Please do not let this put you off but the only time I had my hair coloured (naturally, a not-so-vivid shade of in between red and streaky-blonde) I went to a 'cutting-edge' (pun intended) salon in London about 13 years ago (so while I was a student). I was to be a model for a hair colouring competition which was supposed to be their specialist field.  They 'ombre-d' my hair from 'burnt embers' (dark brown to you and me) underneath, through 'fire' to 'singed halo' (as bad as it sounds) on top.



Hee!  Dare I ask how you fixed it?

I did that once by accident.  I had a year+ of drugstore black, that I had let grow out a bit, and I decided I wanted to be blonde again, so I bleached it 2x with professional-level bleach.  The roots were white-white-platinum, the waist-length ends stayed black, and the middle was blinding dayglo orange.  I went to a salon and said:  Cut off whatever you need to and make it a normal color.  Miraculously I ended up with the cutest bob I've ever had, and a glossy healthy chestnut brown.  For $40.  Ok, $40 20 years ago, but still.


----------



## FizzyWater

BTW, my hair has been every natural color from platinum to blue-black, and every color of the rainbow*.  My motto:  It grows back.

*Orange only because of the incident above.  Green was also an accident.  Did you know that you have to pretreat hair before you use black henna or it turns swamp green?  Neither did I.  The next day was the start of the drugstore black mentioned above.


----------



## EmileH

Papertiger I'm hoping you have jimmy choo connections. This is just the sort of black trench that I was thinking of. It's a bit more loose than the traditional trenches, the fabric looks a bit nicer and the skirt is a bit fuller. Any ideas what this is?


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Papertiger I'm hoping you have jimmy choo connections. This is just the sort of black trench that I was thinking of. It's a bit more loose than the traditional trenches, the fabric looks a bit nicer and the skirt is a bit fuller. Any ideas what this is?
> 
> View attachment 3825012



Wow I love this!


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> This is worded so nicely that I'm thinking of having this quote tattooed... Haven't decided where. On my husband?
> 
> Oh, and this long blonde hair... She looks like a retired mermaid to me



There're are stranger tattoos around LOL. I see many of those too. 

Mermaids now sell their hair to fluffy bunnies everywhere


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Papertiger I'm hoping you have jimmy choo connections. This is just the sort of black trench that I was thinking of. It's a bit more loose than the traditional trenches, the fabric looks a bit nicer and the skirt is a bit fuller. Any ideas what this is?
> 
> View attachment 3825012



OMG, that's fab, but sadly for us both (I love those red boots and the dark green shoes that have been featured in many print ads) but alas, I have no JC connections whatsoever.

My YSL trench has a similar vibe (but in stone). Look for waterproofed silk examples and check out JC, you never know, it may not cost a fortune.


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> BTW, my hair has been every natural color from platinum to blue-black, and every color of the rainbow*.  My motto:  It grows back.
> 
> *Orange only because of the incident above.  Green was also an accident.  Did you know that you have to pretreat hair before you use black henna or it turns swamp green?  Neither did I.  The next day was the start of the drugstore black mentioned above.



I've always been scared of _all_ henna because of all the 'stories'


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> Hee!  Dare I ask how you fixed it?
> 
> I did that once by accident.  I had a year+ of drugstore black, that I had let grow out a bit, and I decided I wanted to be blonde again, so I bleached it 2x with professional-level bleach.  The roots were white-white-platinum, the waist-length ends stayed black, and the middle was blinding dayglo orange.  I went to a salon and said:  Cut off whatever you need to and make it a normal color.  Miraculously I ended up with the cutest bob I've ever had, and a glossy healthy chestnut brown.  For $40.  Ok, $40 20 years ago, but still.



Well that sounds far more pro-active and sensible. I made them at last dye the top 'fire' too so I was only left looking like a more tasteful cocktail. I also wear hats a lot (it takes a long time for my hair to dry so I can only wash it once a week)- Did I also say I was in a punk band then? Everyone but me thought it "awesome" and couldn't believe I didn't too.

I think I would do high and lo-lights to try and do _something,_ but I don't know who to go to or whether it would be worth it.

I've had a hard time with hairdressers I've walked into as a 'lowly punter'. Before I started uni as a freshman my mother took me to  another fashionable/as-seen-on-TV flagship place with a supposedly good rep. The hairdresser just chatted to his colleagues about up an coming makeovers and the kit he would need etc. His multi-tasking skills (talking _and_ cutting) were less than accurate. I felt as bad for my mum as me so I said I liked it because I know she paid a lot of money for a wash/dry/cut/style. Honestly, if you took a before and after photos, you could have also played spot-the-difference?

If I want a hairdresser to do anything quick now, I ask people at shoots or shows. I know their work and they are trustworthy, because they have nothing to prove and best of all, fast as lightning. Someone who can bob a wig with a razor perfectly in 3 minutes can easily dampen and trim my hair perfectly in 2 and blow-dry it smooth in another 3.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am 50 pages behind.   Survived the hurricane with no damage to our house.  Fences or fence sections were blown over at three three properties.   The laundry room door at the apartment building was blown off its hinges because someone left it open in spite of sign to keep it closed.  Lots of tree debris everywhere. Everyone we know feels miraculously lucky that the hurricane turned and the eyewall (which was headed directly for us) missed us.  We lost power from Sunday at 5 pm until Wednesday 10 am.    More than half homes in FL were without power.   Many still are.   An old oak tree fell in the next block.   It took down the communication cable, so we have had no internet, even after the power came on.    I am writing this from someplace other than home.   It could be days before we get internet back so I probably won't be posting much for a while.
> 
> Carry on.


So glad to hear you are fine, with fairly easy to repair damage.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Well that sounds far more pro-active and sensible. I made them at last dye the top 'fire' too so I was only left looking like a more tasteful cocktail. I also wear hats a lot (it takes a long time for my hair to dry so I can only wash it once a week)- Did I also say I was in a punk bad then? Everyone but me thought it "awesome" and couldn't believe I didn't too.
> 
> I think I would do high and lo-lights to try and do _something,_ but I don't know who to go to or whether it would be worth it.
> 
> I've had a hard time with hairdressers I've walked into as a 'lowly punter'. Before I started uni as a freshman my mother took me to  another fashionable/as-seen-on-TV flagship place with a supposedly good rep. The hairdresser just chatted to his colleagues about up an coming makeovers and the kit he would need etc. His multi-tasking skills (talking _and_ cutting) were less than accurate. I felt as bad for my mum as me so I said I liked it because I know she paid a lot of money for a wash/dry/cut/style. Honestly, if you took a before and after photos, you could have also played spot-the-difference?
> 
> If I want a hairdresser to do anything quick now, I ask people at shoots or shows. I know their work and they are trustworthy, because they have nothing to prove and best of all, fast as lightning. Someone who can bob a wig with a razor perfectly in 3 minutes can easily dampen and trim my hair perfectly in 2 and blow-dry it smooth in another 3.


I am imagining you as a 'tasteful cocktail' now and forever.


----------



## prepster

@eagle1002us, the whole jeans-on-women-past-a-certain-age conversation was page 1315 on the Good Times Cafe Thread.  I got a little sidetracked re-reading all of our old posts.  We had some great conversations in that thread.  Very funny.  There are so many really brilliant, funny women (and men) on this forum.  Here's the link, but you have to read backward and forward a little, because we started talking about movie stars with great style and then went back to the topic:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ood-times-cafe.882228/page-1315#post-31194848

It's pretty hilarious to follow the ups and downs of those conversations.

We also talked a little bit about the same idea when @Pocketbook Pup was in Paris, and we were discussing leather jackets.  I posted a picture of Rene Russo in jeans and a moto jacket:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ood-times-cafe.882228/page-1345#post-31245248


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am 50 pages behind.   Survived the hurricane with no damage to our house.  Fences or fence sections were blown over at three three properties.   The laundry room door at the apartment building was blown off its hinges because someone left it open in spite of sign to keep it closed.  Lots of tree debris everywhere. Everyone we know feels miraculously lucky that the hurricane turned and the eyewall (which was headed directly for us) missed us.  We lost power from Sunday at 5 pm until Wednesday 10 am.    More than half homes in FL were without power.   Many still are.   An old oak tree fell in the next block.   It took down the communication cable, so we have had no internet, even after the power came on.    I am writing this from someplace other than home.   It could be days before we get internet back so I probably won't be posting much for a while.
> 
> Carry on.



It is so great to hear from you!  Hang in there, we're rooting for you.  I followed the storm on live cam until all of the cameras went out.  The only one that didn't was the one overlooking the square in Miami.  That was _some_ wind!  I was worried about the people (of course) but also all of the animals, both pets and wildlife.  I'm so sorry to hear about the damage in your neighborhood and to your rentals, but it's good to hear that you are safe and sound with less damage than expected.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> @eagle1002us, the whole jeans-on-women-past-a-certain-age conversation was page 1315 on the Good Times Cafe Thread.  I got a little sidetracked re-reading all of our old posts.  We had some great conversations in that thread.  Very funny.  There are so many really brilliant, funny women (and men) on this forum.  Here's the link, but you have to read backward and forward a little, because we started talking about movie stars with great style and then went back to the topic:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ood-times-cafe.882228/page-1315#post-31194848
> 
> It's pretty hilarious to follow the ups and downs of those conversations.
> 
> We also talked a little bit about the same idea when @Pocketbook Pup was in Paris, and we were discussing leather jackets.  *I posted a picture of Rene Russo in jeans and a moto jacket:  *https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ood-times-cafe.882228/page-1345#post-31245248



Agreed, she looks fierce I hadn't seen that photo, thank you

I don't know what age NC is here, but another style icon in a fabulous leather jacket


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Papertiger I'm hoping you have jimmy choo connections. This is just the sort of black trench that I was thinking of. It's a bit more loose than the traditional trenches, the fabric looks a bit nicer and the skirt is a bit fuller. Any ideas what this is?
> 
> View attachment 3825012



Tibi had a coat they called a "Soft Trench" last year (?) that everyone was going crazy over that was very drapey and flowy like that.  I have not seen one this year.    It is a great look.  I believe it came in black and a beige/champagne color.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> Agreed, she looks fierce I hadn't seen that photo, thank you
> 
> I don't know what age NC is here, but another style icon in a fabulous leather jacket
> 
> View attachment 3825186



Leather and/or jeans seem to confuse the viewer about age, since they are so associated with youth.  It's a great way to take a few years off easy-peasy.

Edit:  Don't you just want to go hang out and have a beer with her?


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> Does brown refer to the color of wood in, say, Mission furniture?



I looooooove Arts and Crafts. I used to love Deco before it became popular, but really so many of the Arts and Crafts objects were designed  to be PRETTY. Like Tiffany, Daum, and my favorite - Mucha.

If we ever decorate my living room (which now contains a basketball hoop) it will be thick cream shag rug, mission furniture, and a large chandelier - was originally thinking naturally-shed deer antler, but I have also seen a gorgeous one made with geode slices. Until then, I just enjoy the banister a fireplace I had done about ten years ago:


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are lovely. You said they are about 1 Ct each? They are just perfect on you.
> 
> Eagle the highlights do dry my hair. I only have them done twice per year than goodness. They last that long. My big problem is that they get brassy over time. And I live far from the salon so I can't just pop in for a gloss to fix it. I think the problem with some purples is that it brings out the brassiness. It's a fine line. Some purples are ok and some aren't. I think you are right that it's difficult to reproduce the color of dark hair. I mourn for my original color. I saw some little interview in a magazine where Julia Roberts said her children prefer her as a brunette but it's the hardest to recreate.
> 
> Genie you did the right thing with the coat. Your other purchases sound beautiful. What color moussie are you looking for?
> 
> Pigleto, people are really amazingly rude sometimes.





FizzyWater said:


> I look forward to seeing your color!  I have similar coloring, look great with dark hair, fabulous with platinum (but OMG the maintenance), but with my natural mid-blonde my hair and face are just a big blurry blob of beige.  So I'm a summer who really wants to be a winter.
> 
> I finally admitted that super-dark wasn't working any more and got a super expensive lift (in Seattle) to mid-brown with blonde highlights, which gets tons of compliments but... it secretly feels brassy to me.  I haven't been able to schedule an appointment in my US visits so tomorrow I'm going ask my local salon to refresh the highlights.  They're not an expensive salon, but they've matched the roots perfectly for months and they're nice.  Is there actually some happy medium between ashy and brassy that I can ask for?
> 
> My former local salon was run by an older lady, her son and his wife.  At some point the son went off to be a bus driver, and then all of a sudden the mother had to take immediate retirement for her health, and it was so sudden I didn't get people's new salon information.  The daughter-in-law was a wizard with color, so clearly next time I get the son as a driver I need to hijack the bus until he tells me where his wife has gone.
> 
> Ok, this is pointless, except to say:  I'm handing my hair over to an unknown fate tomorrow.  Hold me!



PBP your hair looks gorgeous IRL!!!

If I may suggest, as someone who has been dying her hair for a reaaaaally long time - you need to find the right shampoo & conditioner. It will help a lot. One of the good things about red is that there is no bleach/stripping involved; I just had my hair done today and it feels so soft and good. But keeping the color is always an issue. I am in love with my salon's color products - and over the years I've had a lot I didn't like! The color goes on great and not irritating. I think it's made by the same company who does the color-deposit shampoo and conditioner I use to maintain. I experience no color loss (and yes, I can get brassy, too):







This color is obviously for my own hair, but they have a range of color shampoos and then their "Gem Lites" line is for more traditional hair colors. [emoji6] The conditioner here is fabulous and can be used by anyone.

If you cannot get/order this, my second choice would be Kerastase. But these are by far the best products that I've used.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oh man, I was anticipating a whole furniture conversation that didn't happen! I get confused if I read through and go back to comment.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Oh man, I was anticipating a whole furniture conversation that didn't happen! I get confused if I read through and go back to comment.



No worries. I followed your post. Your fireplace stone is pretty.

Thanks for the color advice. I have been using Oribe. I used to use Kerastase. I like Oribe even better. They are out of Miami so they are excellent at frizz control in addition to being gentle.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No worries. I followed your post. Your fireplace stone is pretty.
> 
> Thanks for the color advice. I have been using Oribe. I used to use Kerastase. I like Oribe even better. They are out of Miami so they are excellent at frizz control in addition to being gentle.



Thank you! It's cultured stone. The fireplace is right over the boiler, so we were told that real stone would be too heavy.

My shampoo and conditioner are really for color and health, not for frizz control. Although this blonditioner is better than the Kerastase, I really tend to Jewfro out so I need a separate product for that. I use a MoroccanOil product.


----------



## EmileH

I'm allergic to Moroccan oil so I use kerastase elixir ultime for that. The Oribe shampoo and conditioner still help quite a bit in addition to the kerastase. Oribe also makes this great conditioning cream that cleans without shampooing. I try to use that 2 days and then one day of the shampoo. That seems to be the best combination for me.


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> I looooooove Arts and Crafts. I used to love Deco before it became popular, but really so many of the Arts and Crafts objects were designed  to be PRETTY. Like Tiffany, Daum, and my favorite - Mucha.
> 
> If we ever decorate my living room (which now contains a basketball hoop) it will be thick cream shag rug, mission furniture, and a large chandelier - was originally thinking naturally-shed deer antler, but I have also seen a gorgeous one made with geode slices. Until then, I just enjoy the banister a fireplace I had done about ten years ago:
> 
> View attachment 3825298



That's a marvelous stone application.  Is that a cultured stone?  Edit:  Lol!  Just saw your response.


----------



## eagle1002us

pigleto972001 said:


> I've been told I should donate my birkin cost to charity. I mean thanks for trying to shame me. [emoji849] I don't tell them what to do with theirs !


We can all readily imagine a really suitable reply you could make.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are lovely. You said they are about 1 Ct each? They are just perfect on you.
> 
> Eagle the highlights do dry my hair. I only have them done twice per year than goodness. They last that long. My big problem is that they get brassy over time. And I live far from the salon so I can't just pop in for a gloss to fix it. I think the problem with some purples is that it brings out the brassiness. It's a fine line. Some purples are ok and some aren't. I think you are right that it's difficult to reproduce the color of dark hair. I mourn for my original color. I saw some little interview in a magazine where Julia Roberts said her children prefer her as a brunette but it's the hardest to recreate.
> 
> Genie you did the right thing with the coat. Your other purchases sound beautiful. What color moussie are you looking for?
> 
> Pigleto, people are really amazingly rude sometimes.


I guess in an HS like Art des Steppes, coppery accents are fine with a deep purple, but the hair-equivalent, brassiness, is not so nice with purple.   That's why I hesitate to get back into coloring my hair -- the oxidization that occurs even after a few weeks and of course the roots that come with single-process color are not a great look.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> I looooooove Arts and Crafts. I used to love Deco before it became popular, but really so many of the Arts and Crafts objects were designed  to be PRETTY. Like Tiffany, Daum, and my favorite - Mucha.
> 
> If we ever decorate my living room (which now contains a basketball hoop) it will be thick cream shag rug, mission furniture, and a large chandelier - was originally thinking naturally-shed deer antler, but I have also seen a gorgeous one made with geode slices. Until then, I just enjoy the banister a fireplace I had done about ten years ago:
> 
> View attachment 3825298



This gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> That's a marvelous stone application.  Is that a cultured stone?  Edit:  Lol!  Just saw your response.





papertiger said:


> This gorgeous!



Hahaha the guy did an amazing job, but he was such a mess. DS1 was a baby and I was so afraid to leave this guy alone anywhere in my house. He had a little problem....two weeks doing that work in my living room (it's a two-story fireplace) and all I remember is that he spent the ENTIRE time sniffling...like something wrong with his nose...IYKWIM! His business was called GFY...he said it was "Good For You" but then once he told me what it REALLY meant. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]

It's hard to see much of the banister, but it curves down the stairs and it looks perfect, like the rail was carved from a single piece of wood.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Well that sounds far more pro-active and sensible. I made them at last dye the top 'fire' too so I was only left looking like a more tasteful cocktail. I also wear hats a lot (it takes a long time for my hair to dry so I can only wash it once a week)- Did I also say I was in a punk band then? Everyone but me thought it "awesome" and couldn't believe I didn't too.
> 
> I think I would do high and lo-lights to try and do _something,_ but I don't know who to go to or whether it would be worth it.
> 
> I've had a hard time with hairdressers I've walked into as a 'lowly punter'. Before I started uni as a freshman my mother took me to  another fashionable/as-seen-on-TV flagship place with a supposedly good rep. The hairdresser just chatted to his colleagues about up an coming makeovers and the kit he would need etc. His multi-tasking skills (talking _and_ cutting) were less than accurate. I felt as bad for my mum as me so I said I liked it because I know she paid a lot of money for a wash/dry/cut/style. Honestly, if you took a before and after photos, you could have also played spot-the-difference?
> 
> If I want a hairdresser to do anything quick now, I ask people at shoots or shows. I know their work and they are trustworthy, because they have nothing to prove and best of all, fast as lightning. Someone who can bob a wig with a razor perfectly in 3 minutes can easily dampen and trim my hair perfectly in 2 and blow-dry it smooth in another 3.


So, I take it you don't ordinarily blow-dry your hair, but let it air-dry?   I stopped blow-drying a long time ago b/c even on a warm then cool setting, my fine hair eventually develops split ends.  It once took me 5 years to go from a short layered look to shoulder length b/c I had to trim the ends every month to make the hair feel soft on the ends.   The last couple of years, I always let it air dry and also let it grow and grow with infrequent trimming.  So, I got shoulder length fairly quickly.   

Exactly 12 hours after i wash my hair, if I've put it in a twist or bun with haircombs shoved here and there, it looks beautiful, full and wavy.  It doesn't need to be set or curled with a wand.  By hour 13 and on,  it gets oily and more oily until it's just limp and scraggly.   

As I've said once before on tpf, I'm afraid of hairdressers.   They want me to talk, not just sit there (and let them concentrate).  But if I've had a better vacation than they've had, that's not good for my hair. 

Papertiger, you are totally right that hair can be cut and styled really quickly if the hair stylist knows their stuff.   The talking is just to kill time and eat up time. And to establish a _relationship_.  And from there they want to color my hair and give them nice Xmas prezzies.  (Out of the blue, one hair stylist volunteered the type of wine he liked as a gift).


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> @eagle1002us, the whole jeans-on-women-past-a-certain-age conversation was page 1315 on the Good Times Cafe Thread.  I got a little sidetracked re-reading all of our old posts.  We had some great conversations in that thread.  Very funny.  There are so many really brilliant, funny women (and men) on this forum.  Here's the link, but you have to read backward and forward a little, because we started talking about movie stars with great style and then went back to the topic:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ood-times-cafe.882228/page-1315#post-31194848
> 
> It's pretty hilarious to follow the ups and downs of those conversations.
> 
> We also talked a little bit about the same idea when @Pocketbook Pup was in Paris, and we were discussing leather jackets.  I posted a picture of Rene Russo in jeans and a moto jacket:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ood-times-cafe.882228/page-1345#post-31245248





prepster said:


> @eagle1002us, the whole jeans-on-women-past-a-certain-age conversation was page 1315 on the Good Times Cafe Thread.  I got a little sidetracked re-reading all of our old posts.  We had some great conversations in that thread.  Very funny.  There are so many really brilliant, funny women (and men) on this forum.  Here's the link, but you have to read backward and forward a little, because we started talking about movie stars with great style and then went back to the topic:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ood-times-cafe.882228/page-1315#post-31194848
> 
> It's pretty hilarious to follow the ups and downs of those conversations.
> 
> We also talked a little bit about the same idea when @Pocketbook Pup was in Paris, and we were discussing leather jackets.  I posted a picture of Rene Russo in jeans and a moto jacket:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ood-times-cafe.882228/page-1345#post-31245248


Thank you very much, Prepster.   I will check those posts out.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Hahaha the guy did an amazing job, but he was such a mess. DS1 was a baby and I was so afraid to leave this guy alone anywhere in my house. He had a little problem....two weeks doing that work in my living room (it's a two-story fireplace) and all I remember is that he spent the ENTIRE time sniffling...like something wrong with his nose...IYKWIM! His business was called GFY...he said it was "Good For You" but then once he told me what it REALLY meant. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> It's hard to see much of the banister, but it curves down the stairs and it looks perfect, like the rail was carved from a single piece of wood.


I know what GFY can refer to.   It's a handy abbreviation -- one might even say, in good taste!


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Hahaha the guy did an amazing job, but he was such a mess. DS1 was a baby and I was so afraid to leave this guy alone anywhere in my house. He had a little problem....two weeks doing that work in my living room (it's a two-story fireplace) and all I remember is that he spent the ENTIRE time sniffling...like something wrong with his nose...IYKWIM! His business was called GFY...he said it was "Good For You" but then once he told me what it REALLY meant. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> It's hard to see much of the banister, but it curves down the stairs and it looks perfect, like the rail was carved from a single piece of wood.


The word is gorgeous.  So rustic and natural, exactly the opposite of the machine made stuff Art & Crafts strenuously objected to.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I'd be flying from the international terminals, so will definitely plan time to have a wee browse.



I have heard that if there is something you want, you can call them to see if they have it and ask them to hold it for you.

Re: the pink coat, I was just at Mansur Gavriel looking at their RTW collection.  You were saying you wanted a shorter jacket, have you checked out their Short Opera Coat?  It comes in lots of colors, but Rosa too.  https://www.mansurgavriel.com/products/wool-cashmere-short-opera-coat-rosa  It has a belt and I don't know if you want that, but it could probably be altered to create a stationary back belt.  It looks like it would be very flattering.

Edit:  Oh my, the Sky Blue and Flamma are gorgeous too.


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> Hahaha the guy did an amazing job, but he was such a mess. DS1 was a baby and I was so afraid to leave this guy alone anywhere in my house. He had a little problem....two weeks doing that work in my living room (it's a two-story fireplace) and all I remember is that he spent the ENTIRE time sniffling...like something wrong with his nose...IYKWIM! His business was called GFY...he said it was "Good For You" but then once he told me what it REALLY meant. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> It's hard to see much of the banister, but it curves down the stairs and it looks perfect, like the rail was carved from a single piece of wood.



How funny!  Do you lean more toward the rectilinear Craftsman or curvilinear Art Nouveau style?


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> I know what GFY can refer to.   It's a handy abbreviation -- one might even say, in good taste!



I'm scared to ask what GFY means now haha


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am due for my color next week. I'll post a photo. I have very fair skin. I always take the lightest color foundation with a pink undertone. My hair was very very dark brown. And my eyes are hazel/ bluish/ grayish. So I was a winter. They had to add the caramel highlights to hide the greys as they come in. They are subtle highlights- bayliage- or whatever it is called. I don't love having highlights. I always ask for less. They aren't good for my hair texture and I liked my natural color. But I recognize they are necessary. Now I can wear camel or warm brown. I still can't wear chocolate or anything yellowish. But I have to be very careful of purple, which used to be a go to color for me. Sometimes the purple clashes with the warm tones in my hair. I still wear the same foundation but overall my look is slightly warmer.



This is me! Good to know


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> I've been told I should donate my birkin cost to charity. I mean thanks for trying to shame me. [emoji849] I don't tell them what to do with theirs !



I would tell you the same thing. Only difference: just skip ahead and donate your gorgeous B to me! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> So, I take it you don't ordinarily blow-dry your hair, but let it air-dry?   I stopped blow-drying a long time ago b/c even on a warm then cool setting, my fine hair eventually develops split ends.  It once took me 5 years to go from a short layered look to shoulder length b/c I had to trim the ends every month to make the hair feel soft on the ends.   The last couple of years, I always let it air dry and also let it grow and grow with infrequent trimming.  So, I got shoulder length fairly quickly.
> 
> Exactly 12 hours after i wash my hair, if I've put it in a twist or bun with haircombs shoved here and there, it looks beautiful, full and wavy.  It doesn't need to be set or curled with a wand.  By hour 13 and on,  it gets oily and more oily until it's just limp and scraggly.
> 
> As I've said once before on tpf, I'm afraid of hairdressers.   They want me to talk, not just sit there (and let them concentrate).  But if I've had a better vacation than they've had, that's not good for my hair.
> 
> Papertiger, you are totally right that hair can be cut and styled really quickly if the hair stylist knows their stuff.   The talking is just to kill time and eat up time. And to establish a _relationship_.  And from there they want to color my hair and give them nice Xmas prezzies.  (Out of the blue, one hair stylist volunteered the type of wine he liked as a gift).



I used to sometimes try straitening irons but now, yes I just let it air-dry. It sounds like we have a similar hair type. 

ITA, the whole going to salon thing. It's must be nice if it's part of a social life but it's just not me.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am 50 pages behind.   Survived the hurricane with no damage to our house.  Fences or fence sections were blown over at three three properties.   The laundry room door at the apartment building was blown off its hinges because someone left it open in spite of sign to keep it closed.  Lots of tree debris everywhere. Everyone we know feels miraculously lucky that the hurricane turned and the eyewall (which was headed directly for us) missed us.  We lost power from Sunday at 5 pm until Wednesday 10 am.    More than half homes in FL were without power.   Many still are.   An old oak tree fell in the next block.   It took down the communication cable, so we have had no internet, even after the power came on.    I am writing this from someplace other than home.   It could be days before we get internet back so I probably won't be posting much for a while.
> 
> Carry on.



So good to hear from you! Really glad that the damage is not worse, but thinking about you every day as you take on the challenge to repair and rebuild!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm allergic to Moroccan oil so I use kerastase elixir ultime for that. The Oribe shampoo and conditioner still help quite a bit in addition to the kerastase. Oribe also makes this great conditioning cream that cleans without shampooing. I try to use that 2 days and then one day of the shampoo. That seems to be the best combination for me.



I need to get this cleaning conditioner asap


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm scared to ask what GFY means now haha



My husband can tell you, because my inner teen comes out when I am extra annoyed at him and he may easily hear:
Go F yourself!


----------



## EmileH

Nicole it's this. It has a nice fresh light scent. I still use conditioner after it because my highlights make my hair dry.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> My husband can tell you, because my inner teen comes out when I am extra annoyed at him and he may easily hear:
> Go F yourself!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 

I understood that one. I use it more and more often these days. I'm in a mood not to take nonsense from any one these days. I think it has to do with getting old. I just think "I'm too old, tired, busy" to put up with this nonsense.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> I used to sometimes try straitening irons but now, yes I just let it air-dry. It sounds like we have a similar hair type.
> 
> ITA, the whole going to salon thing. It's must be nice if it's part of a social life but it's just not me.



Carfie.
Love flat irons.
Too lazy to do it myself. 
Natural is tight ringlets in low humidity or Italian Afro (thanks Dad) in normal Seattle conditions.
Lazy flat iron = Brazilian blowout [emoji177]


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nicole it's this. It has a nice fresh light scent. I still use conditioner after it because my highlights make my hair dry.
> 
> View attachment 3825533



Fantastic, thank you. I need this.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I understood that one. I use it more and more often these days. I'm in a mood not to take nonsense from any one these days. I think it has to do with getting old. I just think "I'm too old, tired, busy" to put up with this nonsense.



Exactly!
This sums up my feelings perfectly.


----------



## nicole0612

I have a makeup question.
I am getting to the age where I would like to upgrade my current daily routine of eyeliner only.
For a fancy event I will do: 
1. primer (this is like a pre-makeup lotion because I have dry skin so otherwise makeup makes my skin flake)
2. Powder
3. Blush
4. Lipstick
5. Maybe mascara

I have seen women I know without makeup and with makeup and realized that makeup can cover all sorts of issues and that it can make almost any woman look beautiful. It seems like the big transformers are foundation and contouring, but I don't know how to do either one and I only know what contouring is from reading tPF. I have had a few sessions over the years from professional makeup artists and at places like Sephora and department stores, but I think it all went over my head.

What is your makeup routine?
Do you do foundation and contouring?
How did you learn?
Any recommended intro products that are idiot proof, good for very dry skin and not too messy?


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I have a makeup question.
> I am getting to the age where I would like to upgrade my current daily routine of eyeliner only.
> For a fancy event I will do:
> 1. primer (this is like a pre-makeup lotion because I have dry skin so otherwise makeup makes my skin flake)
> 2. Powder
> 3. Blush
> 4. Lipstick
> 5. Maybe mascara
> 
> I have seen women I know without makeup and with makeup and realized that makeup can cover all sorts of issues and that it can make almost any woman look beautiful. It seems like the big transformers are foundation and contouring, but I don't know how to do either one and I only know what contouring is from reading tPF. I have had a few sessions over the years from professional makeup artists and at places like Sephora and department stores, but I think it all went over my head.
> 
> What is your makeup routine?
> Do you do foundation and contouring?
> How did you learn?
> Any recommended intro products that are idiot proof, good for very dry skin and not too messy?



So my every day makeup routine sounds daunting, but it takes me about 10-12 minutes! 

First I begin with a smashbox primer.

My favorite foundation is Lancôme teinte idole ultra (I wear shade 220C). It is full coverage. I stay away from "buildable" coverage because that means it takes layers and layers to cover imperfections. I use two pumps and a foundation brush to get my desired coverage. I also stay away from hyper pigmented foundations because it tends to settle into he skin and highlight imperfections instead of covering them. 

Next I use some NARS under eye concealer for my permanent dark circles.

Then I set everything with Laura mercier translucent pressed powder to help keep things matte all day. I hate that shiny dewy look.

Then I do my eye makeup (eye liner, shadow, mascara) and finish with blush!

Ps I don't know how to contour. I just put the foundation all over my face and blend.


----------



## EmileH

Nicole your hair is gorgeous. 

Makeup since age 16, tweaked a bit:
Bobbi brown under eye concealer, Chanel eyeshadow primer
Foundation: I think I'm going back to Bobbi brown.
I don't contour. I feel like I could really mess it up. Maybe I should have someone teach me. 
Eyeshadow, liner, mascara
Blush
Lipstick

It takes 10-12 minutes. Of course I apply all of my skin care products first. I'm up at 5-5:30, shower, moisturizer, feed dog, make lunch, eat breakfast, do makeup and blow dry hair every day and I'm out the door by 7-7:30. Yes waste time on the internet while I'm eating breakfast. And I think about how much extra time the men have in the morning. But I wouldn't feel human without this routine.


----------



## EmileH

I know the contouring thing is all over the internet but does anyone really do it? It was big years ago. You can really mess it up quite easily. Maybe we need a group class?


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> I have a makeup question.
> I am getting to the age where I would like to upgrade my current daily routine of eyeliner only.
> For a fancy event I will do:
> 1. primer (this is like a pre-makeup lotion because I have dry skin so otherwise makeup makes my skin flake)
> 2. Powder
> 3. Blush
> 4. Lipstick
> 5. Maybe mascara
> 
> I have seen women I know without makeup and with makeup and realized that makeup can cover all sorts of issues and that it can make almost any woman look beautiful. It seems like the big transformers are foundation and contouring, but I don't know how to do either one and I only know what contouring is from reading tPF. I have had a few sessions over the years from professional makeup artists and at places like Sephora and department stores, but I think it all went over my head.
> 
> What is your makeup routine?
> Do you do foundation and contouring?
> How did you learn?
> Any recommended intro products that are idiot proof, good for very dry skin and not too messy?



One of the greatest makeup books of all time (I believe) is by the late makeup maestro Kevin Aucoin, "The Art of Makeup."  His other books, "Making Faces," and "Face Forward," are equally good.  But I'd start with "The Art of Makeup," then read "Making Faces."  He was the KING of contouring and was doing it long before anyone else knew what it was or how he made women look so beautiful (and different).  The transformations are amazing.  You may not want to wear that much makeup in daily life, but he gives a fantastic explanation and tutorial of what to highlight and what to shade.


----------



## Pirula

nicole0612 said:


> I have a makeup question.
> I am getting to the age where I would like to upgrade my current daily routine of eyeliner only.
> For a fancy event I will do:
> 1. primer (this is like a pre-makeup lotion because I have dry skin so otherwise makeup makes my skin flake)
> 2. Powder
> 3. Blush
> 4. Lipstick
> 5. Maybe mascara
> 
> I have seen women I know without makeup and with makeup and realized that makeup can cover all sorts of issues and that it can make almost any woman look beautiful. It seems like the big transformers are foundation and contouring, but I don't know how to do either one and I only know what contouring is from reading tPF. I have had a few sessions over the years from professional makeup artists and at places like Sephora and department stores, but I think it all went over my head.
> 
> What is your makeup routine?
> Do you do foundation and contouring?
> How did you learn?
> Any recommended intro products that are idiot proof, good for very dry skin and not too messy?



I use minimal make up.  After skincare routine, including moisturizer (dry skin here), I use Laura Mercier Tinted Mousturizer.  Mascara and lip color.  End of story.  My favorite lip color is Bobbi Brown lipstick in "Nude."  But I find myself using Clinique's "Chubby Sticks" more and more.  They're like a creamy, buildable stain.   I've tried a lot of mascaras and I always go back to Lancôme Definicils or to Guerlain.

Obviously, I don't contour.  I only wear blush when going out to a special occasion, if then.  Chanel creme blush.  My skin is so dry my powder blush days are over.  I used to finish with a MAC translucent powder, but I've stopped doing that.




Pocketbook Pup said:


> I know the contouring thing is all over the internet but does anyone really do it? It was big years ago. You can really mess it up quite easily. Maybe we need a group class?



I don't know anyone who contours, I have to admit.


----------



## arabesques

nicole0612 said:


> I have a makeup question.
> I am getting to the age where I would like to upgrade my current daily routine of eyeliner only.
> For a fancy event I will do:
> 1. primer (this is like a pre-makeup lotion because I have dry skin so otherwise makeup makes my skin flake)
> 2. Powder
> 3. Blush
> 4. Lipstick
> 5. Maybe mascara
> 
> I have seen women I know without makeup and with makeup and realized that makeup can cover all sorts of issues and that it can make almost any woman look beautiful. It seems like the big transformers are foundation and contouring, but I don't know how to do either one and I only know what contouring is from reading tPF. I have had a few sessions over the years from professional makeup artists and at places like Sephora and department stores, but I think it all went over my head.
> 
> What is your makeup routine?
> Do you do foundation and contouring?
> How did you learn?
> Any recommended intro products that are idiot proof, good for very dry skin and not too messy?



I am all thumbs with makeup, so I accept redness and the like as the price of uber-sensitive, flushing-always skin.  Primers, foundations, concealers, tinted moisturizers...those are too heavy and make me want to scratch, scratch, scratch it off...

So take my thoughts with a grain of salt.  I put less time into my face than my boyfriend does his hair.

1. Powder, usually from Guerlain, one of their Meteorites (I buy so many of the limited editions, I just dump them together, pick out what I don't like, and create my own version).  It doesn't cover anything, but it does give a little luminance.

2. _This is my recommendation: Metier de Beaute Eye Brightening and Setting Powder_.  This product makes an immense difference for me.  I use it all around and under my eyes, just a whisk with a fluffy brush.  I was astonished at what happens—evens the skin tone, makes me look alive and awake.  Sometimes I use this as eyeshadow (I'm pale enough for that to work).

3. Maybe a touch more eyeshadow, usually Metier de Beaute (I never have a problem of overapplication with them, perhaps because of how they formulate their colors.)

4. If you're an eyeliner gal, I recommend Metier de Beaute's eyeliner marker in black.  I normally use a "conventional" eyeliner from them in brown or hazel, but when I want to raise the eyeliner to a solid *10*, I use this.  Pow.  

5. Curl lashes.  Need to plunk down money for mascara...seems to never happen...

6. Lip liner and lipstick.  Charlotte Tilsbury (sp?) makes incredible lip liners... they don't dry out even my Accutane-thin lip skin.


----------



## okdot

nicole0612 said:


> I have a makeup question.
> I am getting to the age where I would like to upgrade my current daily routine of eyeliner only.
> For a fancy event I will do:
> 1. primer (this is like a pre-makeup lotion because I have dry skin so otherwise makeup makes my skin flake)
> 2. Powder
> 3. Blush
> 4. Lipstick
> 5. Maybe mascara
> 
> I have seen women I know without makeup and with makeup and realized that makeup can cover all sorts of issues and that it can make almost any woman look beautiful. It seems like the big transformers are foundation and contouring, but I don't know how to do either one and I only know what contouring is from reading tPF. I have had a few sessions over the years from professional makeup artists and at places like Sephora and department stores, but I think it all went over my head.
> 
> What is your makeup routine?
> Do you do foundation and contouring?
> How did you learn?
> Any recommended intro products that are idiot proof, good for very dry skin and not too messy?



First, good, healthy skin is better than any makeup will ever be (if you have to choose) and it looks like you have that. And pretty hair. I always try to focus on my skin even if I wear make up daily. However, make up can help even the most beautiful people with perfect skin  Some of my tips / thoughts

If your skin is dry try something more hydrating - especially at night. Whether it's a mask, a serum or a moisturizer.

I would suggest ditching your powder for a liquid foundation if your skin is dry. My skin is on the dry side and powder does me no favors; I love liquid foundation for when I want to 'dress up' my face and tinted moisturizer for every day (it even has SPF). I like Chanel foundation Les Beiges and Laura Mercier tinted moisturizers. Smashbox hydrating primer is great (as someone else said) too. 

If you wanna highlight / contour check out the YSL Touche Eclat pens and the videos on the best way to use it. It's so easy and simple and gives my face a great glow. Plus, no mess! 

If I only have a few minutes to get ready I'll do: tinted moisturizer, curl eyelashes, quick liquid liner and mascara. Then throw on a few swipes of blush and lip stick. 

Personally, I've gone through a lot of trial and error with makeup to find what works for my lifestyle, skin, eye shape, face shape etc etc. It take patience. I listed some easy things to focus on but you can always build on that. Learning how to use liquid eyeliner well and finding the right liquid foundation really helped me.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> So my every day makeup routine sounds daunting, but it takes me about 10-12 minutes!
> 
> First I begin with a smashbox primer.
> 
> My favorite foundation is Lancôme teinte idole ultra (I wear shade 220C). It is full coverage. I stay away from "buildable" coverage because that means it takes layers and layers to cover imperfections. I use two pumps and a foundation brush to get my desired coverage. I also stay away from hyper pigmented foundations because it tends to settle into he skin and highlight imperfections instead of covering them.
> 
> Next I use some NARS under eye concealer for my permanent dark circles.
> 
> Then I set everything with Laura mercier translucent pressed powder to help keep things matte all day. I hate that shiny dewy look.
> 
> Then I do my eye makeup (eye liner, shadow, mascara) and finish with blush!
> 
> Ps I don't know how to contour. I just put the foundation all over my face and blend.



You had me at smashbox primer. That's what I use too and I love it.
This is so encouraging, because this sounds like a routine I can actually do.
I have a Lancôme concealer that I like because even though I don't think I'm that fair, the lightest shade of Lancôme concealer is the only one that is only one shade darker than my skin (same shade in the summer). So I'm guessing they also have a foundation color that could work for me. Would you be willing to share a photo of what it looks like?
Is your powder applied with a brush or a pad?
Also reassuring to know that contouring is not widely known or required.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nicole your hair is gorgeous.
> 
> Makeup since age 16, tweaked a bit:
> Bobbi brown under eye concealer, Chanel eyeshadow primer
> Foundation: I think I'm going back to Bobbi brown.
> I don't contour. I feel like I could really mess it up. Maybe I should have someone teach me.
> Eyeshadow, liner, mascara
> Blush
> Lipstick
> 
> It takes 10-12 minutes. Of course I apply all of my skin care products first. I'm up at 5-5:30, shower, moisturizer, feed dog, make lunch, eat breakfast, do makeup and blow dry hair every day and I'm out the door by 7-7:30. Yes waste time on the internet while I'm eating breakfast. And I think about how much extra time the men have in the morning. But I wouldn't feel human without this routine.



This sounds really doable also and good to know that contouring is not required! I think I can do a routine like this and your skin always looks great. Does your Bobbi Brown foundation have a name? Do you need a brush or a sponge to put it on? Do you put powder on top?
Sorry for the newbie questions 
Thanks about the hair, it is just the Brazilian, not genetics unfortunately. Straight and sleek hair makes my confidence so much better, and I find when my hair is sleek I dress much nicer (my sock boots were right before my last trip to the salon haha).


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I know the contouring thing is all over the internet but does anyone really do it? It was big years ago. You can really mess it up quite easily. Maybe we need a group class?



I've watched internet videos, but I need the remedial version. I admit most of them were made by drag queens.


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> One of the greatest makeup books of all time (I believe) is by the late makeup maestro Kevin Aucoin, "The Art of Makeup."  His other books, "Making Faces," and "Face Forward," are equally good.  But I'd start with "The Art of Makeup," then read "Making Faces."  He was the KING of contouring and was doing it long before anyone else knew what it was or how he made women look so beautiful (and different).  The transformations are amazing.  You may not want to wear that much makeup in daily life, but he gives a fantastic explanation and tutorial of what to highlight and what to shade.



Thanks prepster, this will definitely be worth checking out. I am always amazed how celebs and public figures look so blah on candid shots and so amazing at events. Makeup can do wonders.


----------



## nicole0612

Pirula said:


> I use minimal make up.  After skincare routine, including moisturizer (dry skin here), I use Laura Mercier Tinted Mousturizer.  Mascara and lip color.  End of story.  My favorite lip color is Bobbi Brown lipstick in "Nude."  But I find myself using Clinique's "Chubby Sticks" more and more.  They're like a creamy, buildable stain.   I've tried a lot of mascaras and I always go back to Lancôme Definicils or to Guerlain.
> 
> Obviously, I don't contour.  I only wear blush when going out to a special occasion, if then.  Chanel creme blush.  My skin is so dry my powder blush days are over.  I used to finish with a MAC translucent powder, but I've stopped doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anyone who contours, I have to admit.



Thanks! I'm noticing a theme with Laura Mercier and Bobbi Brown. These seem like good brands to start with. I don't think I'll start wearing makeup everyday at first, but I'd like to learn now so that I can look more put together for dressier occasions, then hopefully I can do a streamlined version for everyday once my comfort level with doing it improves.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> How funny!  Do you lean more toward the rectilinear Craftsman or curvilinear Art Nouveau style?


I hadn't thought about art nouveau furniture.   Wouldn't that have curly-ques like crazy?  I've seen Lalique jewelry in a museum or two, with a strong fantasy element of nymph or fairy-like women, imaginative fantasy bugs,etc., all executed in an exquisite colorplay. (BTW, I've been told that semi-naked women, forest nymphs, mermaids, whatever, is not and has not been an enduring jewelry style among women).   The Tiffany lamps. The French Gates/or sign to a train station.  But I'm blanking on the furniture.   I imagine the rectilinear Arts & Crafts style has stood the test of time much better than the florid nouveau style.  Can Art nouveau furniture find a place in contemporary decor?


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm allergic to Moroccan oil so I use kerastase elixir ultime for that. The Oribe shampoo and conditioner still help quite a bit in addition to the kerastase. Oribe also makes this great conditioning cream that cleans without shampooing. I try to use that 2 days and then one day of the shampoo. That seems to be the best combination for me.


What's the name of that Oribe conditioning crean that cleans without shampooing?


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> You had me at smashbox primer. That's what I use too and I love it.
> This is so encouraging, because this sounds like a routine I can actually do.
> I have a Lancôme concealer that I like because even though I don't think I'm that fair, the lightest shade of Lancôme concealer is the only one that is only one shade darker than my skin (same shade in the summer). So I'm guessing they also have a foundation color that could work for me. Would you be willing to share a photo of what it looks like?
> Is your powder applied with a brush or a pad?
> Also reassuring to know that contouring is not widely known or required.



Happy to! Do you mean a photo of the foundation bottle or like a swath of it on my skin? 

And I use a kabuki brush for the powder. Just dip it a couple of times and then smush over my face - super easy!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nicole it's this. It has a nice fresh light scent. I still use conditioner after it because my highlights make my hair dry.
> 
> View attachment 3825533


Thank you, *@Pocketbook Pup*!


----------



## Genie27

Here's my daily face regimen:
Darphin cleanser/toner/hydration (I also supplement with scrubs and masks etc)
Smash box primer for when I need makeup to last
I really liked Giorgio Armani face fabric and the luminous fluid, but switched to hourglass immaculate - which was a little better for my very oily skin, but I may go back to GA for a change
Dior eyeliner and shadow - I loved how fine the pigments are
Nars blush
GA maestro matte lip colour in bright pink or red. I also have a neutral lip colour but feel a bit lopsided when I do pale lips. Also givenchy, shu uemura, urban decay, tom ford, but I keep returning to GA.

I like foundation to even out my skin tone - it usually slides off by end of day but I feel naked without it. I started with really light, sheer coverage, and gradually moved to slightly heavier coverage. Always with a foundation brush than fingers or sponge. 

No contouring, but it would probably help. I just don't like feeling caked on.


----------



## Genie27

I adore Art Nouveau. One of my favourite memories ever was a travelling exhibition of (Czech) Ivan Lendl's collection of (Czech) Alphonse Mucha's artwork, at the National Gallery in Prague. I was half dead from the flu, but still dragged myself through the gallery.


----------



## EmileH

Nicole, my skin tends to be oily with a bit of shine but I can get a dry layer on top, and in winter I can switch to dry all over. So in warmer weather I use the skin foundation SPF 15 and in winter I switch to the moisture rich foundation. About a year ago I started using chanel foundation. I'm switching back to Bobbi brown. The chanel sits in my skin and looks dry and pasty. I have tried multiple types. There is a third Bobbi brown foundation that is long wearing that I have not tried. It must be new. Go try all of them and have them give you samples. I apply with their makeup brush and then blend with a sponge. I use the liquid forms of the foundations not the cream/ solids. 

Bobbi brown undereye concealer is the best. I used to use the cream corrector and then concealer. I switched to the liquids with a wand because I thought the creams were settling into fine lines. But the liquids don't cover as well. I am still using the liquid corrector and she now has a new thicker wand concealer that is awesome. I don't use powder often but when I do I use BB too.  

Her thing is that women want to look like themselves only better. So her look is natural. I don't used her eye cheek and lip color anymore. I use chanel for that because I think they are better at that. But for foundation I think Bobbi brown is the best. I don't think most people know I'm wearing a full face of makeup. But my skin feels better with makeup and it regulates the oily/ dry balance for me. Maybe I should try a primer? [emoji848]

Skin care is very key. I agree. I started with monthly facials at 35. I use professional grade products from gm collin and environ. 

If you use keratin then you will love Oribe. All of their products are keratin safe. I used to do keratin treatments and I have considered going back. I don't know if I love my hair very very straight though. Yours is gorgeous straight. I'm growing mine longer and it's well below shoulder length now, I'm trying to get used to putting it up or back more often. If I washed less often I would have more time to style.


----------



## RitaBfromB

May I jump in and tell how much fun I had during the last days enjoying the conversation about all things nice? I am lurking in the Warderobe since ages, mostly the Chanel thread for inspiration.

Re make up, I am 47 and mostly use tinted moustirizer with a good spf at least 30, in the summer 50, or BB cream. They have different colorings so even some for fair skin too. I am nc20 by Mac. I like the french pharmacy brand Bioderma, and my last purchase was baby meteorits by Guerlain in clear. 
For me too no counturing. 

As for techiques I recommend videos by Lisa Eldrige. She is lovely.
http://www.lisaeldridge.com


----------



## nicole0612

arabesques said:


> I am all thumbs with makeup, so I accept redness and the like as the price of uber-sensitive, flushing-always skin.  Primers, foundations, concealers, tinted moisturizers...those are too heavy and make me want to scratch, scratch, scratch it off...
> 
> So take my thoughts with a grain of salt.  I put less time into my face than my boyfriend does his hair.
> 
> 1. Powder, usually from Guerlain, one of their Meteorites (I buy so many of the limited editions, I just dump them together, pick out what I don't like, and create my own version).  It doesn't cover anything, but it does give a little luminance.
> 
> 2. _This is my recommendation: Metier de Beaute Eye Brightening and Setting Powder_.  This product makes an immense difference for me.  I use it all around and under my eyes, just a whisk with a fluffy brush.  I was astonished at what happens—evens the skin tone, makes me look alive and awake.  Sometimes I use this as eyeshadow (I'm pale enough for that to work).
> 
> 3. Maybe a touch more eyeshadow, usually Metier de Beaute (I never have a problem of overapplication with them, perhaps because of how they formulate their colors.)
> 
> 4. If you're an eyeliner gal, I recommend Metier de Beaute's eyeliner marker in black.  I normally use a "conventional" eyeliner from them in brown or hazel, but when I want to raise the eyeliner to a solid *10*, I use this.  Pow.
> 
> 5. Curl lashes.  Need to plunk down money for mascara...seems to never happen...
> 
> 6. Lip liner and lipstick.  Charlotte Tilsbury (sp?) makes incredible lip liners... they don't dry out even my Accutane-thin lip skin.





okdot said:


> First, good, healthy skin is better than any makeup will ever be (if you have to choose) and it looks like you have that. And pretty hair. I always try to focus on my skin even if I wear make up daily. However, make up can help even the most beautiful people with perfect skin  Some of my tips / thoughts
> 
> If your skin is dry try something more hydrating - especially at night. Whether it's a mask, a serum or a moisturizer.
> 
> I would suggest ditching your powder for a liquid foundation if your skin is dry. My skin is on the dry side and powder does me no favors; I love liquid foundation for when I want to 'dress up' my face and tinted moisturizer for every day (it even has SPF). I like Chanel foundation Les Beiges and Laura Mercier tinted moisturizers. Smashbox hydrating primer is great (as someone else said) too.
> 
> If you wanna highlight / contour check out the YSL Touche Eclat pens and the videos on the best way to use it. It's so easy and simple and gives my face a great glow. Plus, no mess!
> 
> If I only have a few minutes to get ready I'll do: tinted moisturizer, curl eyelashes, quick liquid liner and mascara. Then throw on a few swipes of blush and lip stick.
> 
> Personally, I've gone through a lot of trial and error with makeup to find what works for my lifestyle, skin, eye shape, face shape etc etc. It take patience. I listed some easy things to focus on but you can always build on that. Learning how to use liquid eyeliner well and finding the right liquid foundation really helped me.





eagle1002us said:


> What's the name of that Oribe conditioning crean that cleans without shampooing?



Thanks for the great tips! I will eye brightening powder and the Chanel foundation les beiges. A couple of people have recommended the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer, so that sounds promising.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Happy to! Do you mean a photo of the foundation bottle or like a swath of it on my skin?
> 
> And I use a kabuki brush for the powder. Just dip it a couple of times and then smush over my face - super easy!



Sorry, I meant a photo of the bottle so I know what to look for.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Here's my daily face regimen:
> Darphin cleanser/toner/hydration (I also supplement with scrubs and masks etc)
> Smash box primer for when I need makeup to last
> I really liked Giorgio Armani face fabric and the luminous fluid, but switched to hourglass immaculate - which was a little better for my very oily skin, but I may go back to GA for a change
> Dior eyeliner and shadow - I loved how fine the pigments are
> Nars blush
> GA maestro matte lip colour in bright pink or red. I also have a neutral lip colour but feel a bit lopsided when I do pale lips. Also givenchy, shu uemura, urban decay, tom ford, but I keep returning to GA.
> 
> I like foundation to even out my skin tone - it usually slides off by end of day but I feel naked without it. I started with really light, sheer coverage, and gradually moved to slightly heavier coverage. Always with a foundation brush than fingers or sponge.
> 
> No contouring, but it would probably help. I just don't like feeling caked on.



Thanks for sharing your routine Genie. You seem to have your routine perfected. I think I will look into the foundation brushes. That sounds like the least messy option.


----------



## pinky7129

I love my kabuki brush for foundations. 

For contouring, I just do my cheekbones and my nose with a brush and NARS for a light look. If I need it heavy duty, I whip out the liquid concealer stick (yet to do that though) and some light cheekbone shimmer


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nicole, my skin tends to be oily with a bit of shine but I can get a dry layer on top, and in winter I can switch to dry all over. So in warmer weather I use the skin foundation SPF 15 and in winter I switch to the moisture rich foundation. About a year ago I started using chanel foundation. I'm switching back to Bobbi brown. The chanel sits in my skin and looks dry and pasty. I have tried multiple types. There is a third Bobbi brown foundation that is long wearing that I have not tried. It must be new. Go try all of them and have them give you samples. I apply with their makeup brush and then blend with a sponge. I use the liquid forms of the foundations not the cream/ solids.
> 
> Bobbi brown undereye concealer is the best. I used to use the cream corrector and then concealer. I switched to the liquids with a wand because I thought the creams were settling into fine lines. But the liquids don't cover as well. I am still using the liquid corrector and she now has a new thicker wand concealer that is awesome. I don't use powder often but when I do I use BB too.
> 
> Her thing is that women want to look like themselves only better. So her look is natural. I don't used her eye cheek and lip color anymore. I use chanel for that because I think they are better at that. But for foundation I think Bobbi brown is the best. I don't think most people know I'm wearing a full face of makeup. But my skin feels better with makeup and it regulates the oily/ dry balance for me. Maybe I should try a primer? [emoji848]
> 
> Skin care is very key. I agree. I started with monthly facials at 35. I use professional grade products from gm collin and environ.
> 
> If you use keratin then you will love Oribe. All of their products are keratin safe. I used to do keratin treatments and I have considered going back. I don't know if I love my hair very very straight though. Yours is gorgeous straight. I'm growing mine longer and it's well below shoulder length now, I'm trying to get used to putting it up or back more often. If I washed less often I would have more time to style.



This is good to know! I think I will try the Bobbi Brown foundation first then. A very light touch is what I am looking for. 
Your hair is getting long! It's pretty. I just got advised at the salon to do lighter highlights to blend the grey hairs; I'm trying to hold off for now. My hair is quite dark like yours, it looks very light in the photo because the sun was streaming in. Even with Brazilian blowout keratin treatments my hair is still curly/wavy, just not ringlets or poofy baby hair from around my face like my natural hair. It's straight now because I just went to the salon and didn't wash my hair yet. I used to get Brazilian blowouts when they were very high in formaldehyde. They were amazing and my hair would be straight and swingy like a 70's babe for 4 months afterwards. I think there was some outcry about the health effects, so the formula was changed and now it doesn't do much but smooth a little bit. It's still worth it for me though, because my hair is just too unruly otherwise.
I think the Oribe conditioning treatment will be a great product to add to my regimen.


----------



## nicole0612

RitaBfromB said:


> May I jump in and tell how much fun I had during the last days enjoying the conversation about all things nice? I am lurking in the Warderobe since ages, mostly the Chanel thread for inspiration.
> 
> Re make up, I am 47 and mostly use tinted moustirizer with a good spf at least 30, in the summer 50, or BB cream. They have different colorings so even some for fair skin too. I am nc20 by Mac. I like the french pharmacy brand Bioderma, and my last purchase was baby meteorits by Guerlain in clear.
> For me too no counturing.
> 
> As for techiques I recommend videos by Lisa Eldrige. She is lovely.
> http://www.lisaeldridge.com



It is so nice to meet you!
Thank you for sharing your tips and routine.
You must have great skin to get by with tinted moisturizer. I have heard of BB cream and even looked it up recently. What is it exactly?
Thanks for the instructional video also


----------



## nicole0612

pinky7129 said:


> I love my kabuki brush for foundations.
> 
> For contouring, I just do my cheekbones and my nose with a brush and NARS for a light look. If I need it heavy duty, I whip out the liquid concealer stick (yet to do that though) and some light cheekbone shimmer



The kabuki brush sounds like the one!
Also, so impressed that you do contouring. Now I realize what a rare skill it really is. 
The cheekbone shimmer sounds nice, helps to make the cheekbones pop more I assume.


----------



## EmileH

RitaBfromB said:


> May I jump in and tell how much fun I had during the last days enjoying the conversation about all things nice? I am lurking in the Warderobe since ages, mostly the Chanel thread for inspiration.
> 
> Re make up, I am 47 and mostly use tinted moustirizer with a good spf at least 30, in the summer 50, or BB cream. They have different colorings so even some for fair skin too. I am nc20 by Mac. I like the french pharmacy brand Bioderma, and my last purchase was baby meteorits by Guerlain in clear.
> For me too no counturing.
> 
> As for techiques I recommend videos by Lisa Eldrige. She is lovely.
> http://www.lisaeldridge.com



Welcome!  

The two great things about this thread:
We have great conversations and we have met some great new friends. 

Nicole I agree about the BB cream. It's  between a tinted moisturizer and a foundation. I love the Bobbi brown one. Again tried chanel but didn't love it. I use it on weekends when I don't want to go through my full makeup routine. I'll let Rita tell you more because I'm curious how others use the BB cream.


----------



## pinky7129

nicole0612 said:


> The kabuki brush sounds like the one!
> Also, so impressed that you do contouring. Now I realize what a rare skill it really is.
> The cheekbone shimmer sounds nice, helps to make the cheekbones pop more I assume.



The shimmer highlights the cheekbones, you're correct!

I may do contouring wrong ( I don't use all 5,7285 products the professionals use, but I get the look)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Contouring sounds like an urban myth - everyone knows about it but not many actually know how to do it. I've heard about it because I have a 15 yo daughter, and they are all into this now 

Nicole, I'm with you, not using much make up. Most of the days, none. Very rarely - LM eyelid primer, because I have a very thin skin around my eyes so they look red. I have my eyelashes and eyebrows tinted and curled (curled refers to eyelashes only). And because I don't drive (have a driver), I carry a bag of makeup and sunscreens in my car, so that each time leaving the house in a rush I can promise to myself that "I will do it in the car". Never do.

Otherwise, my best makeup is sunglasses


----------



## arabesques

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Otherwise, my best makeup is sunglasses



This!!! So true, so true...


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> How funny!  Do you lean more toward the rectilinear Craftsman or curvilinear Art Nouveau style?





eagle1002us said:


> I hadn't thought about art nouveau furniture.   Wouldn't that have curly-ques like crazy?  I've seen Lalique jewelry in a museum or two, with a strong fantasy element of nymph or fairy-like women, imaginative fantasy bugs,etc., all executed in an exquisite colorplay. (BTW, I've been told that semi-naked women, forest nymphs, mermaids, whatever, is not and has not been an enduring jewelry style among women).   The Tiffany lamps. The French Gates/or sign to a train station.  But I'm blanking on the furniture.   I imagine the rectilinear Arts & Crafts style has stood the test of time much better than the florid nouveau style.  Can Art nouveau furniture find a place in contemporary decor?



I prefer the curvilinear style, but back when I was really into it I realized that they are really meant to go together as counterpoints. You will not find much purely curvilinear, art nouveau furniture (at least not produced for the general public - maybe singularities like particular shops or homes where Mucha designed everything) but rather accents or flourishes on arts and crafts pieces, such as a headboard or the top of a cabinet. The Art Nouveau style was mass produced more in objets d'art - lamps, vases, hairbrushes, etc. 

I think anything can find a place in contemporary decor. I personally love a mix of styles.



eagle1002us said:


> The word is gorgeous.  So rustic and natural, exactly the opposite of the machine made stuff Art & Crafts strenuously objected to.



Thank you!!!! I would love to show more pictures but it's kind of embarrassing - we have no furniture at all in the main living room - just a basketball hoop and one of those double-basketball games like you see in arcades. DS2 plays and it keeps him happy during the winter. We also keep the ripstick in there. But yes, the wood is gorgeous. It was handmade locally.



Genie27 said:


> I adore Art Nouveau. One of my favourite memories ever was a travelling exhibition of (Czech) Ivan Lendl's collection of (Czech) Alphonse Mucha's artwork, at the National Gallery in Prague. I was half dead from the flu, but still dragged myself through the gallery.



Wow, I would have loved to see that!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Duh! Textiles. That's how you bring it in. Drapes, wallpaper. They still make art nouveau style wallpaper. Here is one of the valances in my bedroom. The shade is bamboo. We also had large accent pillows made in this textile. 




Unfortunately now I want to paint my bedroom gray so this will no longer match.

Stickley still makes arts and crafts and mission furniture. 

Here you can see some pieces with a few accents:


----------



## Notorious Pink

And now, on to make up! What fun!

Right now I've been using a bunch of the Trish McAvoy skin care products and they really seem to be working nicely.  Very happy with them. I am especially careful with the skin around my eyes and I have to say that it's been looking better than usual. I am careful because even at 45 I still tend to break out from some products and this hasn't caused any of that issue at all. [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] 
Eye serum, Retinol eye cream, Face serum. 
Then La Roche-Posay redermic-c moisturizer for day and redermic-r for night. 
Then makeup.

I LOOOOOOVE urban decay eye show primer potion. Love love love! It's anti-aging AND eye makeup stays on much better. 
Then I use one or the other BB cream (Chanel or Trish)
Then touche eclat (or the Chanel version or the Trish mcavoy version) 
Diorblush duo stick light & contour for cheeks (apparently I am the one who is contouring, but I actually thought I was just adding a bit of color!), maybe with a little liquid blush on top. 
I own a lot of Chanel eyeshadow compacts. They are the only eye shadow I use. I like their formulation the best. Right now it's all neutrals. 
Also use a bit of either Chanel waterproof eyeliner or Trish mcavoy gel.....just in the lash line top and bottom. 
I get my eyelashes done so no mascara.
Lip liner and lipstick applied with a brush...a little gloss in the middle. If you put a little base on your lips first it lasts much longer.
I once timed this and the whole thing takes me maybe 6-8 minutes.

I don't wash my hair everyday, just a few times a week.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are lovely. You said they are about 1 Ct each? They are just perfect on you.
> 
> Eagle the highlights do dry my hair. I only have them done twice per year than goodness. They last that long. My big problem is that they get brassy over time. And I live far from the salon so I can't just pop in for a gloss to fix it. I think the problem with some purples is that it brings out the brassiness. It's a fine line. Some purples are ok and some aren't. I think you are right that it's difficult to reproduce the color of dark hair. I mourn for my original color. I saw some little interview in a magazine where Julia Roberts said her children prefer her as a brunette but it's the hardest to recreate.
> 
> Genie you did the right thing with the coat. Your other purchases sound beautiful. What color moussie are you looking for?
> 
> Pigleto, people are really amazingly rude sometimes.



Yes, they are 1 ct each. Thanks PbP! [emoji847]


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> I looooooove Arts and Crafts. I used to love Deco before it became popular, but really so many of the Arts and Crafts objects were designed  to be PRETTY. Like Tiffany, Daum, and my favorite - Mucha.
> 
> If we ever decorate my living room (which now contains a basketball hoop) it will be thick cream shag rug, mission furniture, and a large chandelier - was originally thinking naturally-shed deer antler, but I have also seen a gorgeous one made with geode slices. Until then, I just enjoy the banister a fireplace I had done about ten years ago:
> 
> View attachment 3825298





BBC said:


> Duh! Textiles. That's how you bring it in. Drapes, wallpaper. They still make art nouveau style wallpaper. Here is one of the valances in my bedroom. The shade is bamboo. We also had large accent pillows made in this textile.
> 
> View attachment 3825983
> 
> 
> Unfortunately now I want to paint my bedroom gray so this will no longer match.
> 
> Stickley still makes arts and crafts and mission furniture.
> 
> Here you can see some pieces with a few accents:
> 
> View attachment 3825991


Beautiful stones and wood. Stickley makes high quality mission style furniture that would be lovely in that room. I remember seeing many beautiful pieces when I was shopping for my home years ago. I love touching the wood. My dad is a retired carpenter so I appreciate well-made wood furniture.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> Carfie.
> Love flat irons.
> Too lazy to do it myself.
> Natural is tight ringlets in low humidity or Italian Afro (thanks Dad) in normal Seattle conditions.
> Lazy flat iron = Brazilian blowout [emoji177]
> View attachment 3825600
> 
> View attachment 3825601


You and your hair are beautiful!


----------



## scarf1

Arts and crafts and art nouveau.
We live in a California craftsman bungalow built in 1917. This has caused us to get interested in arts and crafts, particularly DH. I find some of the furniture a bit heavy, but we do have a few pieces of stickley designs, recreated by a local craftsman. Also an eclectic mix of more modern, and Asian inspired designs. I love the curvilinear designs of art nouveau, but don't own anything in that style.


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Sorry, I meant a photo of the bottle so I know what to look for.


Highly recommend it!!


----------



## Moirai

@nicole0612 - I like Bobbi Brown products too. I've used Vitamin enriched balm which is very nice for dry skin. One of her lipstick colors is my go-to shade which I stocked up on because the stores no longer carry it. Regarding contouring, I find it most useful along the sides of the nose to make the nose appear more narrowed. Have to use it with light touch and couple of shades.


----------



## Moirai

Did someone mention sunglasses? I just got these Tom Ford Carola. Love the fit and large frames.


----------



## Genie27

Nicole, when I decided to wear foundation, I went to different makeup counters (6-7 of them) and asked for 2-3 day qty samples that matched my skin tone/type. Then at home I tried them all over two weeks before deciding which looked and felt the best over the course of the day. 

I repeated the exercise on a smaller scale a few years ago when my skin changed a bit.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> @eagle1002us, the whole jeans-on-women-past-a-certain-age conversation was page 1315 on the Good Times Cafe Thread.  I got a little sidetracked re-reading all of our old posts.  We had some great conversations in that thread.  Very funny.  There are so many really brilliant, funny women (and men) on this forum.  Here's the link, but you have to read backward and forward a little, because we started talking about movie stars with great style and then went back to the topic:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ood-times-cafe.882228/page-1315#post-31194848
> 
> It's pretty hilarious to follow the ups and downs of those conversations.
> 
> We also talked a little bit about the same idea when @Pocketbook Pup was in Paris, and we were discussing leather jackets.  I posted a picture of Rene Russo in jeans and a moto jacket:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ood-times-cafe.882228/page-1345#post-31245248


Thanks for reposting. These ladies look very classy in their jeans. I too got sidetracked going back a few pages and got another laugh on Nicole's witty reply to mine about our beautiful BBC.


----------



## okdot

BBC said:


> And now, on to make up! What fun!
> 
> Right now I've been using a bunch of the Trish McAvoy skin care products and they really seem to be working nicely.  Very happy with them. I am especially careful with the skin around my eyes and I have to say that it's been looking better than usual. I am careful because even at 45 I still tend to break out from some products and this hasn't caused any of that issue at all. [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> Eye serum, Retinol eye cream, Face serum.
> Then La Roche-Posay redermic-c moisturizer for day and redermic-r for night.
> Then makeup.
> 
> I LOOOOOOVE urban decay eye show primer potion. Love love love! It's anti-aging AND eye makeup stays on much better.
> Then I use one or the other BB cream (Chanel or Trish)
> Then touche eclat (or the Chanel version or the Trish mcavoy version)
> Diorblush duo stick light & contour for cheeks (apparently I am the one who is contouring, but I actually thought I was just adding a bit of color!), maybe with a little liquid blush on top.
> I own a lot of Chanel eyeshadow compacts. They are the only eye shadow I use. I like their formulation the best. Right now it's all neutrals.
> Also use a bit of either Chanel waterproof eyeliner or Trish mcavoy gel.....just in the lash line top and bottom.
> I get my eyelashes done so no mascara.
> Lip liner and lipstick applied with a brush...a little gloss in the middle. If you put a little base on your lips first it lasts much longer.
> I once timed this and the whole thing takes me maybe 6-8 minutes.
> 
> I don't wash my hair everyday, just a few times a week.



Sorry if this is a really stupid question, but what does it mean to get your eyelashes done? If it makes you need no mascara I want mine 'done' ASAP


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> I hadn't thought about art nouveau furniture.   Wouldn't that have curly-ques like crazy?  I've seen Lalique jewelry in a museum or two, with a strong fantasy element of nymph or fairy-like women, imaginative fantasy bugs,etc., all executed in an exquisite colorplay. (BTW, I've been told that semi-naked women, forest nymphs, mermaids, whatever, is not and has not been an enduring jewelry style among women).   The Tiffany lamps. The French Gates/or sign to a train station.  But I'm blanking on the furniture.   I imagine the rectilinear Arts & Crafts style has stood the test of time much better than the florid nouveau style.  Can Art nouveau furniture find a place in contemporary decor?



Lol!  It did, which is probably why the furniture never really caught on in a big way.  You're exactly right, ironwork, and glass really lended itself to all of the extravagant natural forms, but doing the same thing in wood furniture was incredibly expensive.  Even as the architecture of houses started to be influenced by Art Nouveau, most still retained their Arts and Crafts style (or older) furniture.


----------



## Notorious Pink

okdot said:


> Sorry if this is a really stupid question, but what does it mean to get your eyelashes done? If it makes you need no mascara I want mine 'done' ASAP



Fake eyelashes! Glued on one at a time. It takes about an hour, I have it done every two weeks. I looooooooove it. My natural eyelashes tend to stick straight out no matter what I do so this looks much better. There was some trial and error on the length and size of the lashes to best suit my eye and shape.  best part is that I schedule a foot massage at the same time. For me, it's a mini-vacation.


----------



## okdot

BBC said:


> Fake eyelashes! Glued on one at a time. It takes about an hour, I have it done every two weeks. I looooooooove it. My natural eyelashes tend to stick straight out no matter what I do so this looks much better. There was some trial and error on the length and size of the lashes to best suit my eye and shape.  best part is that I schedule a foot massage at the same time. For me, it's a mini-vacation.



The foot massage sounds heavenly! I didn't know you could have eyelashes done like that, I've heard of some other types of lash procedures but not one at a time. Seems like that would look more natural this way. Will have to look into it, after seeing the before/after pics it could be an hour well spent getting that done


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Used the love those... Until all my eyelashes fell out and I was left with a tiny fluff. Great for a cute sad puppy look if anyone is looking for that


----------



## Joannadyne

Re: makeup. You all who wear tinted moisturizers and bb creams are lucky! You must have great skin. I don't have very many wrinkles yet but I do have oily skin and large pores so finding a good full coverage foundation that doesn't feel cakey is key. I haven't been able to find anything better than Estée Lauder Double Wear. After many years of trying just about every foundation out there, this is the one I keep coming back to again and again. It's long lasting and has a matte finish, which I like because I can't stand dewy finishes - they just make me think I'm super oily. I don't use foundation primers because the silicone in them makes me break out like crazy. I do sometimes use eye shadow primers because they make the shadow colors more intense and stick to your eyelid better. 

I contouring also - I do it to make my round face less so. I'm no expert, though, it's just as fast as applying blush. I use powders apply with a brush, but benefit has a contour stick that's pretty user-friendly. I watched a few YouTube tutorials to figure out where to apply and then experimented a few times. It's pretty easy. I don't contour my nose though. Probably should, since my nose seems to be broadening with each passing year, lol. I sometimes will put a teeny dot of highlighter at the tip and have been pleased with that effect. I am less confident with highlighters. I seem to go overboard and wind up looking like a disco ball in the daylight. So I now use them very very sparingly.

I am more adventurous with hair and makeup - I love bright colored eyeliners, especially since my Asian  eyes do not have a crease, and my face without makeup is one Big Ball of Beige. Colbalt and purple liners are awesome. I just bought green to experiment with and wanted a strong vert vertigo. Instead it dried to a paler green. Still nice but not the effect I wanted. 

I have had streaks of cobalt in my hair but the upkeep was too much. I wanted to try a dark violet yesterday but it came out more black than violet. Grrr. I have also been cutting my own hair, but I gave myself a shorter cut last time, which I loved, but now I'm not sure how to trim it, so I'll probably just head into the salon. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I just get bored with the same looks and will, at times, do something drastic. DH just doesn't like it when I cut my hair really short. Oh, there was one time when I wore a super bright pink lipstick and he did a bit of a double take but only said, "New lipstick?" Smart man for holding his tongue.


----------



## Joannadyne

One makeup problem for me is coordinating with clothes. Sometimes I put my face on without any thought to what I'm wearing that day and find myself looking at my closet at a loss: What the heck will green eyeliner go with in my closet that isn't in the hamper??  [emoji23]


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Nicole, when I decided to wear foundation, I went to different makeup counters (6-7 of them) and asked for 2-3 day qty samples that matched my skin tone/type. Then at home I tried them all over two weeks before deciding which looked and felt the best over the course of the day.
> 
> I repeated the exercise on a smaller scale a few years ago when my skin changed a bit.



This is great advice!  I find the same thing, that foundation will change color on my skin over a few hours.  What matches in the store, often doesn't match by the end of the day.  It's also a great way to try different formulations.  I use Lancome Teint Miracle, and I do like it, but I'm very interested in trying some of the new foundation sticks.  Rihanna's new line looks interesting.


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> Arts and crafts and art nouveau.
> We live in a California craftsman bungalow built in 1917. This has caused us to get interested in arts and crafts, particularly DH. I find some of the furniture a bit heavy, but we do have a few pieces of stickley designs, recreated by a local craftsman. Also an eclectic mix of more modern, and Asian inspired designs. I love the curvilinear designs of art nouveau, but don't own anything in that style.



I wasn't going to belabor the subject since we're off into makeup now, but I'll just paste what I PM'd to @BBC if you are interested.

A great inspiration house [for anyone who likes Arts and Crafts and Art Nouveau] is "Robin Hill" in the PBS series the Forsyte Saga. (We watched it on Netflix.) The architect of this new-fangled style house is young and avant-garde Phil Boisinney (who becomes the lover of Soammes' wife, Irene) and they needed the house to suggest that the young architect was ahead of his time. It's not classical, and not quite Art Nouveau, but more modern than Arts and Crafts. The set designer had to basically create a style that would have been built a few years before Frank Lloyd Wright, but that was still classic enough that a very proper Victorian-raised gentleman like Soammes Forsyte who grew up in grand Georgian mansions would actually commission it.  (There's one interesting line in the script where someone says that Soammes is the first Forsyte to ever actually build his own house.)  The designers built part of the house for the set, and then just digitized the rest. But you get to see the whole thing being "built" from concept to finish, and the house is a major part of the plot line.  It's beautiful in that it recalls the beauty of all of those eras, without being burdened by any one of them. The show itself is amazing just to see the clothes and interiors.


----------



## MSO13

Another (subtle) contour fan here! 

I went from no makeup, washed face with bar of soap till I was 26 to having drawers of make up and skin care. I love it. It's a healthier indulgence for me because it really helps me feel great when it's the right product.  The biggest issue I have with makeup videos is that there's no one my age, a 40+ makeup Vlogger would KILL it if anyone is looking for a new project. 

I have public facing day makeup and casual working but no clients days. Most days are no clients so I wear this on top of Perricone Preempt Skincare line:
Becca Backlight Primer or YSL Touche Eclat Blur Primer
Nars Pure Radiant Skin Tint with a light second layer for coverage if I need it
Lancome and Nars Concealers, I have some with peachy tones if the circles are dark and neutral undertones if I got sleep
Chanel pressed powder to set under eye
Chanel loose powder to set T Zone only in warm weather as I have dry skin
Kevyn Aucoin Light Sculpting Powder or MAC Taupe pan for light contouring
Peony sheer blush from MAC
Becca Moonstone Skin Perfector on top of cheeks and under brows
Glossier Boy Brow Gel to tame the brows
Curl lashes, Diorshow mascara
clear balm or gloss on lips

On client facing days I do basically the same routine but swap in 
Lancome Teint Miracle Foundation which is a radiant finish that is less drying than long wear formulas
Eyeshadow, neutrals and matte mostly with raisin/brown liner

I highly recommend Lancome as a starter foundation line, they have 40+ shades and concealers to complement. It's the easiest brand to find a match in my experience. 

I love lip color and have billions of lipsticks but my Invisalign causes the color to rub off on the trays so I can't wear lip color till my teeth are straight or I look like I have wine teeth all the time. 

Contouring:
I need cool colors and most contour looks bad on fair skin because it's too warm. Even eyeshadows work well.  I do cheekbones and jawline only. The key is to really blend and go light, I don't do nose as I think it just looks like dirt on me. The tone of the contour color is the most important thing for making it look natural. It needs to look like the shadows on your face, not an actual color. 

If you're wanting to learn some makeup techniques, I highly recommend finding Youtubers who have similar coloring to your own. It's the best way to see how colors might look on you. There are tons of contouring videos but few people who do it subtly, I learned by trial and error. Lots of returning to Sephora. You can also start with highlighting to see if you like that look, I recommend nothing too glittery. It gives you a very lit from within look that works well on my 40YO face without looking too club kid/sparkle unicorn 

I just put these on my hand, hopefully you guys can see how subtle the colors need to be to not look like Drag makeup. This is Becca Moonstone Perfector and MAC Taupe Matte Cheek Color. Think of it as watercoloring your face, you're just washing right under the cheekbone to cut in a bit more and under the jaw to sharpen that line. Adding a bit of extra shadow. 

The highlight is the same, just lightly enhancing where the light hits the high points of your face. Under the brow gives a little Botox lifted look.  As Joanna mentioned, it can go too far and make you look shiny or oily. If you have textured skin, it will bring that out so in that case a matte highlight or concealer can do the same thing. I have very dry skin so I'm very light with powders.

I did just get some contour sticks from Fenty Beauty but I've only had them 2 days so I can't say if it's love yet. The texture is great, very cream to powder feeling.


----------



## Moirai

Joannadyne said:


> Re: makeup. You all who wear tinted moisturizers and bb creams are lucky! You must have great skin. I don't have very many wrinkles yet but I do have oily skin and large pores so finding a good full coverage foundation that doesn't feel cakey is key. I haven't been able to find anything better than Estée Lauder Double Wear. After many years of trying just about every foundation out there, this is the one I keep coming back to again and again. It's long lasting and has a matte finish, which I like because I can't stand dewy finishes - they just make me think I'm super oily. I don't use foundation primers because the silicone in them makes me break out like crazy. I do sometimes use eye shadow primers because they make the shadow colors more intense and stick to your eyelid better.
> 
> I contouring also - I do it to make my round face less so. I'm no expert, though, it's just as fast as applying blush. I use powders apply with a brush, but benefit has a contour stick that's pretty user-friendly. I watched a few YouTube tutorials to figure out where to apply and then experimented a few times. It's pretty easy. I don't contour my nose though. Probably should, since my nose seems to be broadening with each passing year, lol. I sometimes will put a teeny dot of highlighter at the tip and have been pleased with that effect. I am less confident with highlighters. I seem to go overboard and wind up looking like a disco ball in the daylight. So I now use them very very sparingly.
> 
> I am more adventurous with hair and makeup - I love bright colored eyeliners, especially since my Asian  eyes do not have a crease, and my face without makeup is one Big Ball of Beige. Colbalt and purple liners are awesome. I just bought green to experiment with and wanted a strong vert vertigo. Instead it dried to a paler green. Still nice but not the effect I wanted.
> 
> I have had streaks of cobalt in my hair but the upkeep was too much. I wanted to try a dark violet yesterday but it came out more black than violet. Grrr. I have also been cutting my own hair, but I gave myself a shorter cut last time, which I loved, but now I'm not sure how to trim it, so I'll probably just head into the salon. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I just get bored with the same looks and will, at times, do something drastic. DH just doesn't like it when I cut my hair really short. Oh, there was one time when I wore a super bright pink lipstick and he did a bit of a double take but only said, "New lipstick?" Smart man for holding his tongue.


I like Estée Lauder double wear too. It's the closet formulation to my favorite drugstore brand. I have monolid eyes and love the look of black liquid eyeliners on upper lash line but find that it always smudges despite using primer and plus it needs a steady hand so I have given up. Now I use Burberry shadow stick on upper lids. I'm stuck on black eyeliner and trying to tone down on the bottom lashline because it can drag the eyes down but at the same time I need it to define my eyes.


----------



## Moirai

I may have found my cashmere coat, just saw it online 
MaxMara cashmere coat in camel


----------



## MSO13

Joannadyne said:


> One makeup problem for me is coordinating with clothes. Sometimes I put my face on without any thought to what I'm wearing that day and find myself looking at my closet at a loss: What the heck will green eyeliner go with in my closet that isn't in the hamper??  [emoji23]



I do the same thing when I try color, I have tried to find a great green liner as well. I wear a ton of Olive, here are a few of my favorite colored liners:
Marc Jacobs Gel Highliner in O Vert
Stila Smudge Stick in Moray
Kat Von D Ink Liner Bosch
Kylie Cosmetics Dark Bronze (don't judge please)
Marc Jacobs Blaquer Berry
Smashbox in Bare and Sumatra
Mac Kohl Fascinating


the light colors are great for waterline and I used to use Bare to cover the redness I got from Latisse which I don't use anymore. They make my eyes look bigger too. 

This is fun, it's making me clean out my makeup drawers and allows me to procrastinate house clean before my MIL arrives


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> I may have found my cashmere coat, just saw it online
> MaxMara cashmere coat in camel
> View attachment 3826251
> 
> View attachment 3826252



That's gorgeous.


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> I wasn't going to belabor the subject since we're off into makeup now, but I'll just paste what I PM'd to @BBC if you are interested.



Prepster, thank you so much....happy to continue via PMs. Just want to mention here that my house was not built in a particular style (from the front it looks like a ranch; from the back it looks like a center-hall colonial. The layout is surprisingly open inside. I fell in love with the subtlety - it looks small from the outside, but it's about 4500sft - and the kitchen and lower living room each have a wall of windows.

BUT, and this was my key influence here - my property used to be part of the Tiffany estate (Louis Comfort Tiffany). He owned 600 surrounding acres down to our village beach. The amazing mansion and grounds were destroyed by a fire long ago, although there are still a few structures and bits of structures remaining (including a minaret by the beach).


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> I may have found my cashmere coat, just saw it online
> MaxMara cashmere coat in camel
> View attachment 3826251
> 
> View attachment 3826252



This is a classic, perfect forever coat [emoji177]


----------



## MSO13

I'm going to venture that no one minds if we jump back to diamonds/jewelry since this is the first day I've had to post all week? @bunnycat  I cleaned my rings and took photos. I've forgotten how hard it can be to take diamond photos. I have a gash on my ring finger so I moved them for photos. That and my hands are always puffy when I have a very physical week at work. Eternity bands weren't the wisest choice for me in hindsight.

I think I mentioned I found Pricescope when DH started asking about ring styles. I never considered what engagement ring I would want, I worked in fashion and the ladies I worked with all had big solitaires on 6 prong settings but I have always had a very physical job, construction/carpentry type of work and was sure I would destroy a ring like that. I started internet research and found the bezel setting, then I found Etienne Perret and this simple style. It seemed low, would protect the stone and I was unlikely to damage it. I called it the jeans and a tee shirt version of a diamond ring since that was my work uniform, supervising construction back then. It's still in great shape almost 10 years on. It's white gold and I haven't had it dipped in forever, I kind of like how it's mellowing. 

My diamond is just a hair over 1ct from Whiteflash, it's a G or H VSII and I love the very slight warmth to it. I don't remember all the specs, I haven't seen the paperwork for it since we moved 5 years ago. We were on a budget with hosting the wedding ourselves, DH was just getting his business off the ground and I ended up starting my own just a few weeks after we were married. Now I could probably upgrade but I don't think I want to. I can't wear a large stone daily and while I may get studs at some point, I would only wear one mixed with other earrings. I weirdly love cushions, Asschers, step and antique cuts but don't have the life or personal style to go with them. For now, this suits me. I'd love to swap in rose gold bands for the white at some point.  Or maybe get a chunky right hand East/West modern emerald cut design...

The lower band was my wedding day band from a local jeweler and the second one DH gave me on our 1st anniversary as we couldn't swing both at the time we got married and I'm very into symmetry. 

Sorry to go back to jewelry guys!


----------



## papertiger

Catching up later, just making a flying visit. 

Apologies but nothing much for @Pocketbook Pup at the B show in the way of light trenches (unless you like the tartan or bonded trench with red cuffs or the full length wool (fabulous). Very mid-90s vibe, more playful down-town/ Eastend rather than up-town/Westend but please check. 

Plenty of thick socks with sandals @Sheikha Latifa 

Saw some nice clogs for me!

Anyone who likes funky knits will be very pleased


----------



## scarf1

BBC said:


> Prepster, thank you so much....happy to continue via PMs. Just want to mention here that my house was not built in a particular style (from the front it looks like a ranch; from the back it looks like a center-hall colonial. The layout is surprisingly open inside. I fell in love with the subtlety - it looks small from the outside, but it's about 4500sft - and the kitchen and lower living room each have a wall of windows.
> 
> BUT, and this was my key influence here - my property used to be part of the Tiffany estate (Louis Comfort Tiffany). He owned 600 surrounding acres down to our village beach. The amazing mansion and grounds were destroyed by a fire long ago, although there are still a few structures and bits of structures remaining (including a minaret by the beach).


Very cool!


----------



## bobkat1991

I haven't had anything to contribute to the makeup thread, but I am finding it fascinating!  I stopped wearing anything other than lipstick in my early forties.  But I *have *been taking more care of my skin lately with four different products at night (cleanser, toner, serum & moisturizer).  Carry on, all!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Question. I've always stayed away from animal prints because I know that they are tacky more often than not and I wasn't confident enough that I would be able to tell where cool stops and tacky starts.
Now I'm looking at these... And they look so comfy...
Vote: cool or tacky?


----------



## Meta

@nicole0612 think you might want to read this too: https://fashionista.com/2013/04/the-difference-between-bb-cc-dd-creams though it might just make your head explode!   I wore make-up when I started my first job and it was fun but then I got lazy very quickly and haven't worn much make up since - I only wore blush and gloss after my usual skin care routine. I don't have perfect skin but I'm just far too lazy to care. 

@Sheikha Latifa those are a no for me.


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Question. I've always stayed away from animal prints because I know that they are tacky more often than not and I wasn't confident enough that I would be able to tell where cool stops and tacky starts.
> Now I'm looking at these... And they look so comfy...
> Vote: cool or tacky?
> View attachment 3826302


They aren't for me, but if the rest of the outfit was low key I could see them working. But they could get really close to a cougar version of fluffy bunny. A very high end version of course.


----------



## EmileH

Just checking in. I enjoyed everyone's posts on makeup furniture diamonds shoes and coats. Too bad about Burberry. I'll put it off until another season if I can't find what I want. Jimmy choo corporate is reaching out to their style team to try to get me info. So nice of them.  

I'm on my way home from NYC. Didn't buy a thing. I was good. I checked out the Dior fall line. Meh. Nothing fabulous.  I'm glad I decided to get the Hermes peacoat rather than the blue bar jacket. It's too similar to my black bar jacket. The long silk skirt that looks nice in photos isn't worth $5000 in my opinion. Don't get me started about the shoes. Chanel's mission control line is not for me. And there was nothing to tempt at Hermes. So I'm going home with only laduree macarons and good memories of a nice day. [emoji56]


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just checking in. I enjoyed everyone's posts on makeup furniture diamonds shoes and coats. Too bad about Burberry. I'll put it off until another season if I can't find what I want. Jimmy choo corporate is reaching out to their style team to try to get me info. So nice of them.
> 
> I'm on my way home from NYC. Didn't buy a thing. I was good. I checked out the Dior fall line. Meh. Nothing fabulous.  I'm glad I decided to get the Hermes peacoat rather than the blue bar jacket. It's too similar to my black bar jacket. The long silk skirt that looks nice in photos isn't worth $5000 in my opinion. Don't get me started about the shoes. Chanel's mission control line is not for me. And there was nothing to tempt at Hermes. So I'm going home with only laduree macarons and good memories of a nice day. [emoji56]


Hmmm. Laduree macaroons sound great to me! Did you see momma?
Never mind. Saw my answer on insta


----------



## EmileH

There were no shawls to try. Everything was left over from spring or fall of 2016. Nothing new at all.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> There were no shawls to try. Everything was left over from spring or fall of 2016. Nothing new at all.


Really? I am surprised!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Really? I am surprised!



I know. Shocking! There were literally two left over 140 silks. All old cashmeres. Two drawers of zenobie. It's crazy. I didn't look closely at the 90s because nothing seems interesting this season. Thank goodness.


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> I haven't had anything to contribute to the makeup thread, but I am finding it fascinating!  I stopped wearing anything other than lipstick in my early forties.  But I *have *been taking more care of my skin lately with four different products at night (cleanser, toner, serum & moisturizer).  Carry on, all!


Similar situation here. I just got tired of makeup, LOL. Eyeliner runs and smudges now, so I've abandoned even that. Lipsticks are my toys now.
But this thread is getting me all excited again!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> There were no shawls to try. Everything was left over from spring or fall of 2016. Nothing new at all.


There were new things in the boys' department, LOL.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just checking in. I enjoyed everyone's posts on makeup furniture diamonds shoes and coats. Too bad about Burberry. I'll put it off until another season if I can't find what I want. Jimmy choo corporate is reaching out to their style team to try to get me info. So nice of them.
> 
> I'm on my way home from NYC. Didn't buy a thing. I was good. I checked out the Dior fall line. Meh. Nothing fabulous.  I'm glad I decided to get the Hermes peacoat rather than the blue bar jacket. It's too similar to my black bar jacket. The long silk skirt that looks nice in photos isn't worth $5000 in my opinion. Don't get me started about the shoes. Chanel's mission control line is not for me. And there was nothing to tempt at Hermes. So I'm going home with only laduree macarons and good memories of a nice day. [emoji56]



Would love to hear more about the mission control line 

I looooooove laduree macarons !!!! Particularly the strawberry candy which was seasonal. I hope they bring it back one day. 

I have been catching up on posts and I also really like Oribe too


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Would love to hear more about the mission control line
> 
> I looooooove laduree macarons !!!! Particularly the strawberry candy which was seasonal. I hope they bring it back one day.
> 
> I have been catching up on posts and I also really like Oribe too



I didn't even try anything on. Everything has the odd shoulders or too many sparkles. Nothing even remotely interested me. I was relieved about that and even more relieved that I won't miss anything at Dior. I had high hopes for their fall line but nothing was all that interesting.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just checking in. I enjoyed everyone's posts on makeup furniture diamonds shoes and coats. Too bad about Burberry. I'll put it off until another season if I can't find what I want. Jimmy choo corporate is reaching out to their style team to try to get me info. So nice of them.
> 
> I'm on my way home from NYC. Didn't buy a thing. I was good. I checked out the Dior fall line. Meh. Nothing fabulous.  I'm glad I decided to get the Hermes peacoat rather than the blue bar jacket. It's too similar to my black bar jacket. The long silk skirt that looks nice in photos isn't worth $5000 in my opinion. Don't get me started about the shoes. Chanel's mission control line is not for me. And there was nothing to tempt at Hermes. So I'm going home with only laduree macarons and good memories of a nice day. [emoji56]



Ladurée is an excellent consolation prize! I first got obsessed with their macarons when I went to Paris for the first time in 2010. I was over the moon when I found out they were opening their first shop in the US on Madison Ave. Fast forward like 5 years later and now it's all super commercialized.

Also, did you visit the new flagship Chanel? It was being redone when I was there this summer and they were in a smaller temp location. I'm not sure when the new one was slated to be finished!


----------



## Moirai

MSO13 said:


> I'm going to venture that no one minds if we jump back to diamonds/jewelry since this is the first day I've had to post all week? @bunnycat  I cleaned my rings and took photos. I've forgotten how hard it can be to take diamond photos. I have a gash on my ring finger so I moved them for photos. That and my hands are always puffy when I have a very physical week at work. Eternity bands weren't the wisest choice for me in hindsight.
> 
> I think I mentioned I found Pricescope when DH started asking about ring styles. I never considered what engagement ring I would want, I worked in fashion and the ladies I worked with all had big solitaires on 6 prong settings but I have always had a very physical job, construction/carpentry type of work and was sure I would destroy a ring like that. I started internet research and found the bezel setting, then I found Etienne Perret and this simple style. It seemed low, would protect the stone and I was unlikely to damage it. I called it the jeans and a tee shirt version of a diamond ring since that was my work uniform, supervising construction back then. It's still in great shape almost 10 years on. It's white gold and I haven't had it dipped in forever, I kind of like how it's mellowing.
> 
> My diamond is just a hair over 1ct from Whiteflash, it's a G or H VSII and I love the very slight warmth to it. I don't remember all the specs, I haven't seen the paperwork for it since we moved 5 years ago. We were on a budget with hosting the wedding ourselves, DH was just getting his business off the ground and I ended up starting my own just a few weeks after we were married. Now I could probably upgrade but I don't think I want to. I can't wear a large stone daily and while I may get studs at some point, I would only wear one mixed with other earrings. I weirdly love cushions, Asschers, step and antique cuts but don't have the life or personal style to go with them. For now, this suits me. I'd love to swap in rose gold bands for the white at some point.  Or maybe get a chunky right hand East/West modern emerald cut design...
> 
> The lower band was my wedding day band from a local jeweler and the second one DH gave me on our 1st anniversary as we couldn't swing both at the time we got married and I'm very into symmetry.
> 
> Sorry to go back to jewelry guys!
> 
> View attachment 3826292
> View attachment 3826293
> View attachment 3826294


Beautiful ring, MrsO. The setting has art deco style and perfect to protect the diamond. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Hi everyone I want to join in as I'm always in the beauty/makeup forum but it's not very active so this is where everyone is hiding! lol!

As for makeup I wear a full face YSL Eclat foundation is my HG, the only foundation that matches me perfectly and doesn't break me out. I keep the eyeshadow light as I have a baby face so heavy makeup on me looks silly. However I am a lipstick addict and just bought 6 Path McGrath lipsticks from her new release. 

For hair I'm a curly so I use Deva curl but when I straighten I love Oribe Supercream and I use the goldlust oil on both curly and straight hair. Love that oil! Now that I got my hair back healthy, I'm going back blonde next week and I can't wait. I miss being blonde so much but got tired of the high maintenance but now I know blonde is for me so I just have to deal with it.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Duh! Textiles. That's how you bring it in. Drapes, wallpaper. They still make art nouveau style wallpaper. Here is one of the valances in my bedroom. The shade is bamboo. We also had large accent pillows made in this textile.
> 
> View attachment 3825983
> 
> 
> Unfortunately now I want to paint my bedroom gray so this will no longer match.
> 
> Stickley still makes arts and crafts and mission furniture.
> 
> Here you can see some pieces with a few accents:
> 
> View attachment 3825991


Mission-style furniture is a tad too austere for my taste  (It's quite possible I live in a certain amount of Victorian-style clutter ).  .   But I can appreciate well-thought-out decors which yours is heading towards, if it's not already there.   
Gray? A silvery gray?   Or darker?   What inspired you to choose gray?


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Lol!  It did, which is probably why the furniture never really caught on in a big way.  You're exactly right, ironwork, and glass really lended itself to all of the extravagant natural forms, but doing the same thing in wood furniture was incredibly expensive.  Even as the architecture of houses started to be influenced by Art Nouveau, most still retained their Arts and Crafts style (or older) furniture.


Thank you for the clarification, prepster!


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> Arts and crafts and art nouveau.
> We live in a California craftsman bungalow built in 1917. This has caused us to get interested in arts and crafts, particularly DH. I find some of the furniture a bit heavy, but we do have a few pieces of stickley designs, recreated by a local craftsman. Also an eclectic mix of more modern, and Asian inspired designs. I love the curvilinear designs of art nouveau, but don't own anything in that style.


If I remember correctly, S. Pasadena is a hub of arts and crafts design.   There's a Norton Simon museum nearby, right?   Does that have an impact?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> They aren't for me, but if the rest of the outfit was low key I could see them working. But they could get really close to a cougar version of fluffy bunny. A very high end version of course.



I know what you mean. That's why I don't wear animal print


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme is the flagship chanel on Madison? I popped into the 57 street store only because I was there. That store is not very nice. I'm shocked how small and cramped it is. I am pretty loyal to my local chanel SA so I only browse elsewhere. 

Everything in New York is overcrowded and rushed compared to Paris. New York is good for a day for me but not much more than that. Mostly it's nice to see friends. It also nicer in the autumn I think.


----------



## papertiger

Sweet Fire said:


> Hi everyone I want to join in as I'm always in the beauty/makeup forum but it's not very active so this is where everyone is hiding! lol!
> 
> As for makeup I wear a full face YSL Eclat foundation is my HG, the only foundation that matches me perfectly and doesn't break me out. I keep the eyeshadow light as I have a baby face so heavy makeup on me looks silly. However I am a lipstick addict and just bought 6 Path McGrath lipsticks from her new release.
> 
> *For hair I'm a curly so I use Deva curl but when I straighten I love Oribe Supercream and I use the goldlust oil on both curly and straight hair.* Love that oil! Now that I got my hair back healthy, I'm going back blonde next week and I can't wait. I miss being blonde so much but got tired of the high maintenance but now I know blonde is for me so I just have to deal with it.



Thank you for the tips


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Duh! Textiles. That's how you bring it in. Drapes, wallpaper. They still make art nouveau style wallpaper. Here is one of the valances in my bedroom. The shade is bamboo. We also had large accent pillows made in this textile.
> 
> View attachment 3825983
> 
> 
> Unfortunately now I want to paint my bedroom gray so this will no longer match.
> 
> Stickley still makes arts and crafts and mission furniture.
> 
> Here you can see some pieces with a few accents:
> 
> View attachment 3825991



_Love_ the furniture


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I hadn't thought about art nouveau furniture.   Wouldn't that have curly-ques like crazy?  I've seen Lalique jewelry in a museum or two, with a strong fantasy element of nymph or fairy-like women, imaginative fantasy bugs,etc., all executed in an exquisite colorplay. (BTW, I've been told that semi-naked women, forest nymphs, mermaids, whatever, is not and has not been an enduring jewelry style among women).   The Tiffany lamps. The French Gates/or sign to a train station.  But I'm blanking on the furniture.   I imagine the rectilinear Arts & Crafts style has stood the test of time much better than the florid nouveau style.  Can Art nouveau furniture find a place in contemporary decor?



Nouveau was also quite a short period cut short by WWI and the complete revolution of the aftermath. Even the exceptional pieces that led the fashion looked suddenly very dated and a lot of the era's furniture and objects got chucked away only rediscovered by artistic members of the counter culture decades later when the mainstream was still hooked on cheap molded plastics.  I remember a book mentioning David Bowie and his first wife Angie searching markets and cheap sale-rooms to furnish their place (they met in 1968) his _The Man Who Sold the World_ (1970) album cover clearly shows this strong influence. It was 'all the rage' with the fashionable set. 

I think certain jewellery just goes in and out of fashion too, so whoever you ask at a certain time will have a different opinion. It also also depends where you live. In Scotland locally made/associated pieces old and new fetch a high premium including Scottish silver but internationally acclaimed 1960s/'70s abstract jewellery goes unsold. Years ago in London auction houses, the most beautiful Jaipur enamel or Persian gem encrusted pieces and were mostly sold for the scrap value of the high carat gold and beautiful gems, only now is that beginning to change. I suppose we only have to see some AN (or AN-style) jewellery on some celebs hand and nymphs and maidens will be everywhere. 

Good time to invest in naughty Aubrey Beardsley'!


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> One makeup problem for me is coordinating with clothes. Sometimes I put my face on without any thought to what I'm wearing that day and find myself looking at my closet at a loss: What the heck will green eyeliner go with in my closet that isn't in the hamper??  [emoji23]



But you're great with colour! 

I don't think I've ever put on make-up before I get dressed. That's not because it's the better way, it's 'cause I'm rushing, so if I have to leave out something from my morning routine or can do it on the train, it'll be make-up.


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> I'm going to venture that no one minds if we jump back to diamonds/jewelry since this is the first day I've had to post all week? @bunnycat  I cleaned my rings and took photos. I've forgotten how hard it can be to take diamond photos. I have a gash on my ring finger so I moved them for photos. That and my hands are always puffy when I have a very physical week at work. Eternity bands weren't the wisest choice for me in hindsight.
> 
> I think I mentioned I found Pricescope when DH started asking about ring styles. I never considered what engagement ring I would want, I worked in fashion and the ladies I worked with all had big solitaires on 6 prong settings but I have always had a very physical job, construction/carpentry type of work and was sure I would destroy a ring like that. I started internet research and found the bezel setting, then I found Etienne Perret and this simple style. It seemed low, would protect the stone and I was unlikely to damage it. I called it the jeans and a tee shirt version of a diamond ring since that was my work uniform, supervising construction back then. It's still in great shape almost 10 years on. It's white gold and I haven't had it dipped in forever, I kind of like how it's mellowing.
> 
> My diamond is just a hair over 1ct from Whiteflash, it's a G or H VSII and I love the very slight warmth to it. I don't remember all the specs, I haven't seen the paperwork for it since we moved 5 years ago. We were on a budget with hosting the wedding ourselves, DH was just getting his business off the ground and I ended up starting my own just a few weeks after we were married. Now I could probably upgrade but I don't think I want to. I can't wear a large stone daily and while I may get studs at some point, I would only wear one mixed with other earrings. I weirdly love cushions, Asschers, step and antique cuts but don't have the life or personal style to go with them. For now, this suits me. I'd love to swap in rose gold bands for the white at some point.  Or maybe get a chunky right hand East/West modern emerald cut design...
> 
> The lower band was my wedding day band from a local jeweler and the second one DH gave me on our 1st anniversary as we couldn't swing both at the time we got married and I'm very into symmetry.
> 
> Sorry to go back to jewelry guys!
> 
> View attachment 3826292
> View attachment 3826293
> View attachment 3826294



Excellent photos and such beautiful rings.


----------



## papertiger

Make-up:

I've bought a ton (particularly YSL) and wear little. Nars TM or Armani Face Fabric.  (Ellis Faas for foundation if I have time). Radiance powder from Chanel in the Summer or Hourglass Ambient in Winter to set and then mascara. I would absolutely love to do more but I always seem to run late.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> But you're great with colour!
> 
> I don't think I've ever put on make-up before I get dressed. That's not because it's the better way, it's 'cause I'm rushing, so if I have to leave out something from my morning routine or can do it on the train, it'll be make-up.


I love the idea of putting on makeup first. Then whatever you decide to wear, you look great! 
It is possible to put on makeup while driving.  Has anyone tried to pluck her eyebrows at red lights? Coffee in one hand, cellphone in the other. EEEEEK. I envy @Pocketbook Pup's smooth morning routine!!


----------



## momasaurus

@Sheikha Latifa : I envy you having a driver! I think that would be the perfect solution to everything. Hm. Or maybe having a cook. I guess I would need both.


----------



## Mininana

Moirai said:


> I recently discovered that I can use certain emojis on tpf Ipad app but not on Safari on my desktop. Can't you upload pics on Safari? That's how I upload pics.
> 
> .



I lost my TPF app when I deleted and couldn't reinstall!! I was on my work PC and have no photos here. Also, I was meant to also quote momasaurus since she asked for a pic of my moncler coat. Might have one in my macbook!




Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm turning 50. I think this is age appropriate.
> 
> View attachment 3824130




you always make everything look so stylish!!!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eagle the highlights do dry my hair. I only have them done twice per year than goodness. They last that long. My big problem is that they get brassy over time. And I live far from the salon so I can't just pop in for a gloss to fix it. I think the problem with some purples is that it brings out the brassiness. It's a fine line. Some purples are ok and some aren't. I think you are right that it's difficult to reproduce the color of dark hair. I mourn for my original color. I saw some little interview in a magazine where Julia Roberts said her children prefer her as a brunette but it's the hardest to recreate.
> 
> 
> .



I wanted to recommend Olaplex for when you get your highlights! It's meant to make your hair suffer less and make it stronger. 



Cordeliere said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am 50 pages behind.   Survived the hurricane with no damage to our house.  Fences or fence sections were blown over at three three properties.   The laundry room door at the apartment building was blown off its hinges because someone left it open in spite of sign to keep it closed.  Lots of tree debris everywhere. Everyone we know feels miraculously lucky that the hurricane turned and the eyewall (which was headed directly for us) missed us.  We lost power from Sunday at 5 pm until Wednesday 10 am.    More than half homes in FL were without power.   Many still are.   An old oak tree fell in the next block.   It took down the communication cable, so we have had no internet, even after the power came on.    I am writing this from someplace other than home.   It could be days before we get internet back so I probably won't be posting much for a while.
> 
> Carry on.



*hugs*


----------



## Mininana

@momasaurus. This is my blue moncler puffer!! I love it.


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> @momasaurus. This is my blue moncler puffer!! I love it.



This is the nicest puffer jacket I have ever seen. It fits so nicely at the waist and the color is so pretty. Ok maybe someday I can do a puffer (Pirula if you are reading, yes you were right again.)


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> @momasaurus. This is my blue moncler puffer!! I love it.[/
> 
> Sorry duplicate


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> @momasaurus. This is my blue moncler puffer!! I love it.



This is the nicest puffer jacket I have ever seen. It fits so nicely at the waist and the color is so pretty. Ok maybe someday I can do a puffer (Pirula if you are reading, yes you were right again.)


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is the nicest puffer jacket I have ever seen. It fits so nicely at the waist and the color is so pretty. Ok maybe someday I can do a puffer (Pirula if you are reading, yes you were right again.)




Thank you! It really is nice! I also own a grey moncler puffer and the waist is even more cinched. I can't do big puffers because I'm short and compact but not thin lol!! 

Here are pics of my puffer. It seems to be a classic, got mine last year and they still sell it. 
Oh and the zippers are lampo. Nice touch!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I love the idea of putting on makeup first. Then whatever you decide to wear, you look great!
> It is possible to put on makeup while driving.  Has anyone tried to pluck her eyebrows at red lights? Coffee in one hand, cellphone in the other. EEEEEK. I envy @Pocketbook Pup's smooth morning routine!!



I'd like to see the YT make-tutorial for that


----------



## EmileH

Is it fall yet? I so want to start wearing my fall clothes. Our temperatures are still around 80F. Summer clothes are really not as much fun. [emoji22]

Courtesy of momasurus here is the cashmere coat that I tried at Hermes. The collar can be worn in a variety of ways.  I didn't get a picture with a Kelly belt but I really like that look.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

momasaurus said:


> @Sheikha Latifa : I envy you having a driver! I think that would be the perfect solution to everything. Hm. Or maybe having a cook. I guess I would need both.



Having a driver is of course a luxury. But in my case it's also for health reasons. I cannot drive. And always wanted to.
But at least I have an excuse for not seeing school mummies too often


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I just got some of the new Ciate and Kat von D glitter liquid lipsticks.  The colors are amazing, they don't run and they actually stay on.


----------



## scarf1

eagle1002us said:


> If I remember correctly, S. Pasadena is a hub of arts and crafts design.   There's a Norton Simon museum nearby, right?   Does that have an impact?


Actually, I live in northern calif, but the famous Gamble House is in Pasadena. It is open to the public and considered a classic Bungalow/ California arts and crafts. It makes extensive use of the "cloud lift" motif which is not as angular as some of the earlier mission-style furniture.
FYI art Nouveau is from 1890-1910. Arts and crafts is 1900-1920 or so. Then Art Deco.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Is it fall yet? I so want to start wearing my fall clothes. Our temperatures are still around 80F. Summer clothes are really not as much fun. [emoji22]
> 
> Courtesy of momasurus here is the cashmere coat that I tried at Hermes. The collar can be worn in a variety of ways.  I didn't get a picture with a Kelly belt but I really like that look.
> 
> View attachment 3826980


Is it black or navy?


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is the nicest puffer jacket I have ever seen. It fits so nicely at the waist and the color is so pretty. Ok maybe someday I can do a puffer (Pirula if you are reading, yes you were right again.)



[emoji23]

That is a nice one.  Great color.  I have a long Northface in "Moonlight". Essentially a very pretty cream that shimmers.  It has a belt and I agree the waistline thing is key to avoid looking like the Michelin man.


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Is it black or navy?



_Exactly_ what I was going to ask!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme is the flagship chanel on Madison? I popped into the 57 street store only because I was there. That store is not very nice. I'm shocked how small and cramped it is. I am pretty loyal to my local chanel SA so I only browse elsewhere.
> 
> Everything in New York is overcrowded and rushed compared to Paris. New York is good for a day for me but not much more than that. Mostly it's nice to see friends. It also nicer in the autumn I think.



The flagship is on 57th! So they must still be in their temporary location while the flagship down the street is being renovated. If you thought it was crowded and cramped yesterday, imagine how it was during the summer sale! Not very pleasant.

I agree with you about NY being too crowded and rushed in general. I love autumn there since it feels like everything is starting fresh again after swampy August. One of the best times to be in the city is summer weekends in July (as long as you stay away from midtown). Uptown is nice and quiet because everyone leaves for the weekend. One time this summer I went to the flagship Hermes on a Saturday afternoon in July and I was literally the only person in the store on all four floors!


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Actually, I live in northern calif, but the famous Gamble House is in Pasadena. It is open to the public and considered a classic Bungalow/ California arts and crafts. It makes extensive use of the "cloud lift" motif which is not as angular as some of the earlier mission-style furniture.
> FYI art Nouveau is from 1890-1910. Arts and crafts is 1900-1920 or so. Then Art Deco.



In the UK A&C is dated from about 20 years earlier, William Morris' work being our idea of the epitome of the style.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Is it black or navy?



It's black. It also comes in beige and rouge h.


----------



## EmileH

My fall Europe trip shopping list is definitely taking shape. Here's my list so far:

Hermes: praying that my SO bag will arrive in time. If not I have two backup possibilities that I could ask for although both are longshots. I must not walk away with another bag that is not on my current wishlist. But it's so difficult. The cashmere coat, a pair of shoes that are on hold for me, a belt, and possibly the etcetera silver necklace which I think would be fun with some of my Chanel tweeds.




Goosens statement pendant. I deferred from my last trip since I was already at budget.

Other than coats my priorities are to work on finding more interesting flat shoes and looking for shorter cardigans that are more structured or interesting than the standard cardigans. I'm also on the lookout for: my black flowy trench, a great high neck ruffled white blouse, an upgrade to my leather pencil skirt, full length wider leg black pants.  If I see a great camel color Max Mara coat I will grab it at the lower European price. And of course I'll browse my favorite brands and explore new brands to look for a surprise or two.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's black. It also comes in beige and rouge h.



Whoah.  [emoji15]. A Rouge H cashmere coat??  I die.


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Whoah.  [emoji15]. A Rouge H cashmere coat??  I die.



I know. I'm torn. But I think I'll use it less than black and it's $ so I want maximum use. [emoji848]


----------



## EmileH

I'm enjoying a restful Sunday morning with my chihuahua napping on my lap. So forgive my rambling. Yesterday we were discussing rules for keeping or adding things to our closets. Mine are:
1. Is a new piece that I'm contemplating significantly better or different than something that I already have in my closet? Easy one right?
2. Is a piece that I already have just ok, but distracting me from wearing something better that I have and that I should be wearing more often? Distractions that are just so so should go. And I should refrain from adding more.
3. Now that I have many of my basics covered, any new piece can't be in the category of "this would be a nice piece to have" it has to be in the category of "this will be very special and exciting for me to wear." I'm trying to stick to this rule regardless of the price because I waste a lot of $ on seemingly inexpensive things that I really don't need. I'm more careful with large purchases but the small things add up. 

Finally the most important question of all: if I were to run away to Paris tomorrow and I was forced to deal with a very small closet, would this piece make the cut? This of course takes into account that it must be a fabulous versatile piece, and that it must be chic enough to fit in in Paris.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My fall Europe trip shopping list is definitely taking shape. Here's my list so far:
> 
> Hermes: praying that my SO bag will arrive in time. If not I have two backup possibilities that I could ask for although both are longshots. I must not walk away with another bag that is not on my current wishlist. But it's so difficult. The cashmere coat, a pair of shoes that are on hold for me, a belt, and possibly the etcetera silver necklace which I think would be fun with some of my Chanel tweeds.
> 
> View attachment 3827086
> 
> 
> Goosens statement pendant. I deferred from my last trip since I was already at budget.
> 
> Other than coats my priorities are to work on finding more interesting flat shoes and looking for shorter cardigans that are more structured or interesting than the standard cardigans. I'm also on the lookout for: my black flowy trench, a great high neck ruffled white blouse, an upgrade to my leather pencil skirt, full length wider leg black pants.  If I see a great camel color Max Mara coat I will grab it at the lower European price. And of course I'll browse my favorite brands and explore new brands to look for a surprise or two.



What a great shopping list. I'm also on the lookout for a white high neck ruffled blouse, so let me know if you stumble across any! Can't wait to see how your Paris shopping expeditions pan out. 

Also, your new shopping rules are rules to live by. I especially love the one about would the piece make the cut if you ran away to Paris and had a small closet. I'm trying to pare down my wardrobe, and think I might start a one in, one out rule.


----------



## scarf1

papertiger said:


> In the UK A&C is dated from about 20 years earlier, William Morris' work being our idea of the epitome of the style.


Absolutely right. Sorry for being US- focused. Yes, started in Europe around 1880.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm enjoying a restful Sunday morning with my chihuahua napping on my lap. So forgive my rambling. Yesterday we were discussing rules for keeping or adding things to our closets. Mine are:
> 1. Is a new piece that I'm contemplating significantly better or different than something that I already have in my closet? Easy one right?
> 2. Is a piece that I already have just ok, but distracting me from wearing something better that I have and that I should be wearing more often? Distractions that are just so so should go. And I should refrain from adding more.
> 3. Now that I have many of my basics covered, any new piece can't be in the category of "this would be a nice piece to have" it has to be in the category of "this will be very special and exciting for me to wear." I'm trying to stick to this rule regardless of the price because I waste a lot of $ on seemingly inexpensive things that I really don't need. I'm more careful with large purchases but the small things add up.
> 
> Finally the most important question of all: if I were to run away to Paris tomorrow and I was forced to deal with a very small closet, would this piece make the cut? This of course takes into account that it must be a fabulous versatile piece, and that it must be chic enough to fit in in Paris.


And a variation of number 1 is : is this to replace a worn-out or well used basic? As soon as I get the replacement, the current item leaves the closet!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> And a variation of number 1 is : is this to replace a worn-out or well used basic? As soon as I get the replacement, the current item leaves the closet!



Oh yes great addition to the list. I agree. I do the same


----------



## arabesques

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My fall Europe trip shopping list is definitely taking shape. Here's my list so far:
> 
> Hermes: praying that my SO bag will arrive in time. If not I have two backup possibilities that I could ask for although both are longshots. I must not walk away with another bag that is not on my current wishlist. But it's so difficult. The cashmere coat, a pair of shoes that are on hold for me, a belt, and possibly the etcetera silver necklace which I think would be fun with some of my Chanel tweeds.
> 
> View attachment 3827086
> 
> 
> Goosens statement pendant. I deferred from my last trip since I was already at budget.
> 
> Other than coats my priorities are to work on finding more interesting flat shoes and looking for shorter cardigans that are more structured or interesting than the standard cardigans. I'm also on the lookout for: my black flowy trench, a great high neck ruffled white blouse, an upgrade to my leather pencil skirt, full length wider leg black pants.  If I see a great camel color Max Mara coat I will grab it at the lower European price. And of course I'll browse my favorite brands and explore new brands to look for a surprise or two.



This Etcetera necklace has been one of my best acquisitions of Hermès.  Heartily recommended for its aesthetic, ease of mating with a variety of ensembles, and uniqueness.


----------



## arabesques

I promised a mod pic when possible of my new Theory leather jacket...and with PbP's discussion of coats and shopping/wardrobe rules, this is maybe a good moment.  I'm in the midst of doing quite a bit of replacements—jeans, black trousers, black/dark sleeveless tops—and preparing for a winter of travel.  For me, an acquisition has to be part of that travel wardrobe (and fit within a carry-on suitcase) and be something I'm excited to wear everyday.  This jacket fits that criteria.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

arabesques said:


> I promised a mod pic when possible of my new Theory leather jacket...and with PbP's discussion of coats and shopping/wardrobe rules, this is maybe a good moment.  I'm in the midst of doing quite a bit of replacements—jeans, black trousers, black/dark sleeveless tops—and preparing for a winter of travel.  For me, an acquisition has to be part of that travel wardrobe (and fit within a carry-on suitcase) and be something I'm excited to wear everyday.  This jacket fits that criteria.



Loooooooove


----------



## papertiger

arabesques said:


> I promised a mod pic when possible of my new Theory leather jacket...and with PbP's discussion of coats and shopping/wardrobe rules, this is maybe a good moment.  I'm in the midst of doing quite a bit of replacements—jeans, black trousers, black/dark sleeveless tops—and preparing for a winter of travel.  For me, an acquisition has to be part of that travel wardrobe (and fit within a carry-on suitcase) and be something I'm excited to wear everyday.  This jacket fits that criteria.



 

So much better on you than the model. Fabulous piece.


----------



## cafecreme15

arabesques said:


> I promised a mod pic when possible of my new Theory leather jacket...and with PbP's discussion of coats and shopping/wardrobe rules, this is maybe a good moment.  I'm in the midst of doing quite a bit of replacements—jeans, black trousers, black/dark sleeveless tops—and preparing for a winter of travel.  For me, an acquisition has to be part of that travel wardrobe (and fit within a carry-on suitcase) and be something I'm excited to wear everyday.  This jacket fits that criteria.



This is amazinggggg on you!! 

Also this might be a weird question if it turns out I'm wrong, but were you/are you a ballet dancer? Between your gorgeous ballerina-like figure and your username, I thought I would ask!


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm enjoying a restful Sunday morning with my chihuahua napping on my lap. So forgive my rambling. Yesterday we were discussing rules for keeping or adding things to our closets. Mine are:
> 1. Is a new piece that I'm contemplating significantly better or different than something that I already have in my closet? Easy one right?
> 2. Is a piece that I already have just ok, but distracting me from wearing something better that I have and that I should be wearing more often? Distractions that are just so so should go. And I should refrain from adding more.
> 3. Now that I have many of my basics covered, any new piece can't be in the category of "this would be a nice piece to have" it has to be in the category of "this will be very special and exciting for me to wear." I'm trying to stick to this rule regardless of the price because I waste a lot of $ on seemingly inexpensive things that I really don't need. I'm more careful with large purchases but the small things add up.
> 
> Finally the most important question of all: if I were to run away to Paris tomorrow and I was forced to deal with a very small closet, would this piece make the cut? This of course takes into account that it must be a fabulous versatile piece, and that it must be chic enough to fit in in Paris.


 I need to adopt this motto





arabesques said:


> I promised a mod pic when possible of my new Theory leather jacket...and with PbP's discussion of coats and shopping/wardrobe rules, this is maybe a good moment.  I'm in the midst of doing quite a bit of replacements—jeans, black trousers, black/dark sleeveless tops—and preparing for a winter of travel.  For me, an acquisition has to be part of that travel wardrobe (and fit within a carry-on suitcase) and be something I'm excited to wear everyday.  This jacket fits that criteria.



Omg this is amazing



----


I have my old iPhone as an iPod and am delighted to realize my TPF App is still here!


Woot




Even the pic uploads woot!!!!


----------



## EmileH

arabesques said:


> I promised a mod pic when possible of my new Theory leather jacket...and with PbP's discussion of coats and shopping/wardrobe rules, this is maybe a good moment.  I'm in the midst of doing quite a bit of replacements—jeans, black trousers, black/dark sleeveless tops—and preparing for a winter of travel.  For me, an acquisition has to be part of that travel wardrobe (and fit within a carry-on suitcase) and be something I'm excited to wear everyday.  This jacket fits that criteria.



Just stunning on you! Absolutely a perfect piece.

Thanks for the advice on the etcetera necklace. Your photos first inspired me. The way you wear you Hermes silver is very chic.  I'm thinking of going for the mid length version since I have a chain d'ancre short necklace and a 120 farandole. I think you have the shorter version of the necklace and the bracelet if I recall.


----------



## arabesques

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Loooooooove



Thank you, Sheikha.  I'm tickled by the love.


----------



## arabesques

papertiger said:


> So much better on you than the model. Fabulous piece.



Thank you, papertiger.  Given your sartorial savvy, I'm especially touched!  This is a new-ish direction for me, but it felt so instantly right.


----------



## arabesques

cafecreme15 said:


> This is amazinggggg on you!!
> 
> Also this might be a weird question if it turns out I'm wrong, but were you/are you a ballet dancer? Between your gorgeous ballerina-like figure and your username, I thought I would ask!



Thank you!

It's not an odd question—people have asked if I'm (or was) a ballerina almost all my life.  When I was in Cuba this past spring, it even became my nickname to a group of Cubans I saw every day.  But no—I have absolutely no sense of rhythm, which disappointed a ballet instructor I went to when I was older (she was initially excited by my legs—remember this was twenty-five years ago, so they were much better than now—until she saw how they moved!).  "Arabesques" for my screen name comes from a type of visual design, scrollwork, carpet design.  My first full-time job was as an oriental carpet designer, so I designed arabesques.


----------



## arabesques

Mininana said:


> Omg this is amazing



Thank you, Mininana.


----------



## arabesques

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just stunning on you! Absolutely a perfect piece.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the etcetera necklace. Your photos first inspired me. The way you wear you Hermes silver is very chic.  I'm thinking of going for the mid length version since I have a chain d'ancre short necklace and a 120 farandole. I think you have the shorter version of the necklace and the bracelet if I recall.


Thanks, PbP!
Yes, mine is the short one...and funny you should say this, because I resist the chaine d'ancre necklace because I have this.  I'm also absolutely certain the longer one would be too heavy for me.  This is heavy enough!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme is the flagship chanel on Madison? I popped into the 57 street store only because I was there. That store is not very nice. I'm shocked how small and cramped it is. I am pretty loyal to my local chanel SA so I only browse elsewhere.
> 
> Everything in New York is overcrowded and rushed compared to Paris. New York is good for a day for me but not much more than that. Mostly it's nice to see friends. It also nicer in the autumn I think.



Yeah I can't take NY for more than a couple days but I love the food there and although I don't live in NY, My Gucci SAs are there. The Gucci on 5th Ave is gorgeous! They recently remodeled and it looks like a museum filled with Gucci lol. I could have stayed there all day drinking champagne lol.

As for animal print, I think animal print pumps are classic and I have a Gucci pair. I only pair them with all black because I think with animal print or any print for that matter, less is more and its very easy to cross the tacky line.


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My fall Europe trip shopping list is definitely taking shape. Here's my list so far:
> 
> Hermes: praying that my SO bag will arrive in time. If not I have two backup possibilities that I could ask for although both are longshots. I must not walk away with another bag that is not on my current wishlist. But it's so difficult. The cashmere coat, a pair of shoes that are on hold for me, a belt, and possibly the etcetera silver necklace which I think would be fun with some of my Chanel tweeds.
> 
> View attachment 3827086
> 
> 
> Goosens statement pendant. I deferred from my last trip since I was already at budget.
> 
> Other than coats my priorities are to work on finding more interesting flat shoes and looking for shorter cardigans that are more structured or interesting than the standard cardigans. I'm also on the lookout for: my black flowy trench, a great high neck ruffled white blouse, an upgrade to my leather pencil skirt, full length wider leg black pants.  If I see a great camel color Max Mara coat I will grab it at the lower European price. And of course I'll browse my favorite brands and explore new brands to look for a surprise or two.






I am loving your wishlist. Need to work on mine but I'm such an impulsive buyer you never know!!


----------



## Mininana

Is everyone having a good weekend? I'm having fun now that I have the tpf app and can upload pics!!

K32 raisin and k28 plomb


----------



## papertiger

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3827290
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone having a good weekend? I'm having fun now that I have the tpf app and can upload pics!!
> 
> K32 raisin and k28 plomb



Couple of my very favourite colours there and, two, too gorgeous Ks


----------



## papertiger

Sweet Fire said:


> Yeah I can't take NY for more than a couple days but I love the food there and although I don't live in NY, My Gucci SAs are there. The Gucci on 5th Ave is gorgeous! They recently remodeled and it looks like a museum filled with Gucci lol. I could have stayed there all day drinking champagne lol.
> 
> As for animal print, I think animal print pumps are classic and I have a Gucci pair. I only pair them with all black because I think with animal print or any print for that matter, less is more and its very easy to cross the tacky line.



So pleased the Gucci in NY is so fabulous.

Well nobody look at me, I have calf-hair leopard snow boots and I they're very handy where I live, we need high-viz in the mountains. It gets foggy even in the Summer sometimes.


----------



## cafecreme15

Has anyone heard of the brand Veronica Virta? I think it's Swedish, and it looks really cute and feminine. I saw it on one the page of one of the lifestyle/fashion instagrammers I follow, mrs.bcworld.


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3827290
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone having a good weekend? I'm having fun now that I have the tpf app and can upload pics!!
> 
> K32 raisin and k28 plomb



Beautiful Kelly's. I'm your big sister on the raisin one. I have a 35. 

I do tend to have a wishlist planned out with some wiggle room built in. It helps to keep me from making foolish choices which are oh so easy when I'm in shopping paradise so far from home reality and the credit card bill that will eventually arrive. 



cafecreme15 said:


> Has anyone heard of the brand Veronica Virta? I think it's Swedish, and it looks really cute and feminine. I saw it on one the page of one of the lifestyle/fashion instagrammers I follow, mrs.bcworld.



I had never heard of this brand but I googled. They have some cute things. If you order let us know how it is.


----------



## Notorious Pink

arabesques said:


> I promised a mod pic when possible of my new Theory leather jacket...and with PbP's discussion of coats and shopping/wardrobe rules, this is maybe a good moment.  I'm in the midst of doing quite a bit of replacements—jeans, black trousers, black/dark sleeveless tops—and preparing for a winter of travel.  For me, an acquisition has to be part of that travel wardrobe (and fit within a carry-on suitcase) and be something I'm excited to wear everyday.  This jacket fits that criteria.



Omg Arabesques this is sooooooo gorgeous on you!!!!

Love your rules, PBP. I too am doing my fall wardrobe update.

So far I purchased these pieces:

Veronica Beard navy blazer - love that you can add the dickeys to change up the look, the fit is PERFECT:




Leather leggings:




Cashmere sweater - fabulous fit is a little oversized but flattering. I imagine this with my new VCA earrings and the leggings will be a favorite outfit: 




And finally this one was actually a must for me. The color is perfect and replaces a RL plaid maxi dress that I wore until it fell apart:


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Omg Arabesques this is sooooooo gorgeous on you!!!!
> 
> Love your rules, PBP. I too am doing my fall wardrobe update.
> 
> So far I purchased these pieces:
> 
> Veronica Beard navy blazer - love that you can add the dickeys to change up the look, the fit is PERFECT:
> 
> View attachment 3827416
> 
> 
> Leather leggings:
> 
> View attachment 3827417
> 
> 
> Cashmere sweater - fabulous fit is a little oversized but flattering. I imagine this with my new VCA earrings and the leggings will be a favorite outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3827418
> 
> 
> And finally this one was actually a must for me. The color is perfect and replaces a RL plaid maxi dress that I wore until it fell apart:
> 
> View attachment 3827420



I love everything! I'm obsessing over that sweater in particular.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> I love everything! I'm obsessing over that sweater in particular.



Cafecreme it's soooooo cozy. It also hangs really nicely!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> I love everything! I'm obsessing over that sweater in particular.



Cafecreme it's soooooo cozy. It also hangs really nicely!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> Mission-style furniture is a tad too austere for my taste  (It's quite possible I live in a certain amount of Victorian-style clutter ).  .   But I can appreciate well-thought-out decors which yours is heading towards, if it's not already there.
> Gray? A silvery gray?   Or darker?   What inspired you to choose gray?



Believe it or not, gray was chosen by DS1 -

We just renovated our loft room. It was the only room in the house we never touched and it was pretty bad...lately just used for storage or sleepovers. We cleaned the whole thing out, painted, added flooring and shelves. DS1 wanted it gray and he picked the color. I am adding photos here. DS1 is hiding behind his laptop in bed.

The closet is small but fits all his hanging stuff and I put in hooks for belts and ties. What you can't see is the set of drawers next to the desk, they were original built-ins and they are at least three feet deep each, so all his folded things totally fit:

I tried a pano pic, but am going with separate pics instead. Yes, the room has two skylights. Furniture from Ikea (that's the smallest fold-out couch, I did lots of research!)


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Cafecreme it's soooooo cozy. It also hangs really nicely!!!



Where did you order it from? 

I've just done a mini closet cleaning again, and cleared some things out to take to a thrift/consignment shop. I'm hoping that will give me some extra cash to replace the old items with fresh new ones!


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Omg Arabesques this is sooooooo gorgeous on you!!!!
> 
> Love your rules, PBP. I too am doing my fall wardrobe update.
> 
> So far I purchased these pieces:
> 
> Veronica Beard navy blazer - love that you can add the dickeys to change up the look, the fit is PERFECT:
> 
> View attachment 3827416
> 
> 
> Leather leggings:
> 
> View attachment 3827417
> 
> 
> Cashmere sweater - fabulous fit is a little oversized but flattering. I imagine this with my new VCA earrings and the leggings will be a favorite outfit:
> 
> View attachment 3827418
> 
> 
> And finally this one was actually a must for me. The color is perfect and replaces a RL plaid maxi dress that I wore until it fell apart:
> 
> View attachment 3827420


----------



## EmileH

BBC these are some great selections. Do report back how you like them.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Where did you order it from?
> 
> I've just done a mini closet cleaning again, and cleared some things out to take to a thrift/consignment shop. I'm hoping that will give me some extra cash to replace the old items with fresh new ones!



Oops! Sorry I cut that part off - it's by Rag & Bone. [emoji41][emoji1360]


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Oops! Sorry I cut that part off - it's by Rag & Bone. [emoji41][emoji1360]



Love Rag & Bone! My fave mini department store here carries the brand along with some other contemporary favorites (like Veronica Beard) and other hard to find European brands, and I am expecting my Fall incentive shopping cards any day now! Fingers crossed they come soon and have this sweater in stock!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Love Rag & Bone! My fave mini department store here carries the brand along with some other contemporary favorites (like Veronica Beard) and other hard to find European brands, and I am expecting my Fall incentive shopping cards any day now! Fingers crossed they come soon and have this sweater in stock!



Cafe, we're neighbors - which store? I got the blazer and dress from Mitchells, the leggings from Intermix.


----------



## Perfect Day

Genie27 said:


> I have a decent winter coat collection, but I do tend to wear some to shreds.
> 
> These are my serious cold weather coats:
> Long camel coat - Akris
> Long rusty red coat - Akris
> Knee length teal blue/green Tahari
> Short grey Mink- with ruffled collar
> - with a light sweater, the first two are as warm as the Mink - which is *very* warm.
> 
> Winter storm/wet snow/ice / snowshoeing
> Lole parka - slate blue/grey
> 
> For cold rain:
> Pucci neoprene trimmed ski jacket
> Black Prada sport jacket
> 
> For cold/dry fall/spring:
> Pink/black/silver Chanel
> Blue/black Chanel
> Blue/silver tweed - BR
> 
> Spring/Summer
> Burberry short trench
> Blue BR blazer
> Blue/red Chanel
> Grey Hobbs blazer
> Mint green rain shell - Prada sport
> 
> View attachment 3822979
> View attachment 3822980
> 
> View attachment 3822981
> 
> View attachment 3822982


Love your mink [emoji7]


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Cafe, we're neighbors - which store? I got the blazer and dress from Mitchells, the leggings from Intermix.



This is actually a store in Philadelphia! It's called Boyd's. Their women's collection is so well curated, and the customer service is unparalleled. It is a family owned store and has been since its founding in the 1910s, I believe. The interior is also old-world beautiful. I highly recommend anyone to stop by if they ever happen to be in town. PbP might actually know this store - I think she mentioned a couple of weeks ago that she was born and raised in Philly.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm enjoying a restful Sunday morning with my chihuahua napping on my lap. So forgive my rambling. Yesterday we were discussing rules for keeping or adding things to our closets. Mine are:
> 1. Is a new piece that I'm contemplating significantly better or different than something that I already have in my closet? Easy one right?
> 2. Is a piece that I already have just ok, but distracting me from wearing something better that I have and that I should be wearing more often? Distractions that are just so so should go. And I should refrain from adding more.
> 3. Now that I have many of my basics covered, any new piece can't be in the category of "this would be a nice piece to have" it has to be in the category of "this will be very special and exciting for me to wear." I'm trying to stick to this rule regardless of the price because I waste a lot of $ on seemingly inexpensive things that I really don't need. I'm more careful with large purchases but the small things add up.
> 
> Finally the most important question of all: if I were to run away to Paris tomorrow and I was forced to deal with a very small closet, would this piece make the cut? This of course takes into account that it must be a fabulous versatile piece, and that it must be chic enough to fit in in Paris.



This is an excellent set of rules. In an ideal world, these would be mine, but in reality the first three are:
1. Is it really comfortable?
2. Am I likely to spill something on it? e.g. high neck or ruffles.
3. When I do spill something on it, how likely is it that it can be easily cleaned? Black is my friend.
4. If no to any of the above, realize that it will be worn very rarely or never. So is it special enough for very limited use, or do I like it enough just to have it in my closet and "visit" it once in awhile and do a try on?


----------



## nicole0612

arabesques said:


> I promised a mod pic when possible of my new Theory leather jacket...and with PbP's discussion of coats and shopping/wardrobe rules, this is maybe a good moment.  I'm in the midst of doing quite a bit of replacements—jeans, black trousers, black/dark sleeveless tops—and preparing for a winter of travel.  For me, an acquisition has to be part of that travel wardrobe (and fit within a carry-on suitcase) and be something I'm excited to wear everyday.  This jacket fits that criteria.



This jacket is incredible, but your amazing figure is 99.9% of the look!


----------



## nicole0612

@MSO13 and thanks for sharing your extensive makeup knowledge and practically giving a tutorial for those like me who are still learning!

@Sweet Fire, nice to meet you! Thanks for sharing your makeup routine! I have curly hair also, but I try to fight it. 

@weN84 - Thanks for sharing the article on "alphabet creams", that was very enlightening.


----------



## eagle1002us

MSO13 said:


> I do the same thing when I try color, I have tried to find a great green liner as well. I wear a ton of Olive, here are a few of my favorite colored liners:
> Marc Jacobs Gel Highliner in O Vert
> Stila Smudge Stick in Moray
> Kat Von D Ink Liner Bosch
> Kylie Cosmetics Dark Bronze (don't judge please)
> Marc Jacobs Blaquer Berry
> Smashbox in Bare and Sumatra
> Mac Kohl Fascinating
> View attachment 3826259
> 
> the light colors are great for waterline and I used to use Bare to cover the redness I got from Latisse which I don't use anymore. They make my eyes look bigger too.
> 
> This is fun, it's making me clean out my makeup drawers and allows me to procrastinate house clean before my MIL arrives





MSO13 said:


> I'm going to venture that no one minds if we jump back to diamonds/jewelry since this is the first day I've had to post all week? @bunnycat  I cleaned my rings and took photos. I've forgotten how hard it can be to take diamond photos. I have a gash on my ring finger so I moved them for photos. That and my hands are always puffy when I have a very physical week at work. Eternity bands weren't the wisest choice for me in hindsight.
> 
> I think I mentioned I found Pricescope when DH started asking about ring styles. I never considered what engagement ring I would want, I worked in fashion and the ladies I worked with all had big solitaires on 6 prong settings but I have always had a very physical job, construction/carpentry type of work and was sure I would destroy a ring like that. I started internet research and found the bezel setting, then I found Etienne Perret and this simple style. It seemed low, would protect the stone and I was unlikely to damage it. I called it the jeans and a tee shirt version of a diamond ring since that was my work uniform, supervising construction back then. It's still in great shape almost 10 years on. It's white gold and I haven't had it dipped in forever, I kind of like how it's mellowing.
> 
> My diamond is just a hair over 1ct from Whiteflash, it's a G or H VSII and I love the very slight warmth to it. I don't remember all the specs, I haven't seen the paperwork for it since we moved 5 years ago. We were on a budget with hosting the wedding ourselves, DH was just getting his business off the ground and I ended up starting my own just a few weeks after we were married. Now I could probably upgrade but I don't think I want to. I can't wear a large stone daily and while I may get studs at some point, I would only wear one mixed with other earrings. I weirdly love cushions, Asschers, step and antique cuts but don't have the life or personal style to go with them. For now, this suits me. I'd love to swap in rose gold bands for the white at some point.  Or maybe get a chunky right hand East/West modern emerald cut design...
> 
> The lower band was my wedding day band from a local jeweler and the second one DH gave me on our 1st anniversary as we couldn't swing both at the time we got married and I'm very into symmetry.
> 
> Sorry to go back to jewelry guys!
> 
> View attachment 3826292
> View attachment 3826293
> View attachment 3826294


 Beautiful, contemporary and elegant ring!


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Similar situation here. I just got tired of makeup, LOL. Eyeliner runs and smudges now, so I've abandoned even that. Lipsticks are my toys now.
> But this thread is getting me all excited again!


This is true about eye makeup.   Supposedly a base of some sort will stabilize and fix it.   Takes time to get it right and more often than not I'm running late.


----------



## EmileH

Nicole, yes, these additions make sense for a mother with a small child like yourself. Most of my friends would only buy wash and wear when they had small children.

Yes cafecreme, I know Boyd's well! It used to be a tiny men's store near city hall. My former boyfriend was very tall and it was the only place where he could shop. I remember when they moved to the larger fancy store. The building was originally a funeral parlor did you know that? It's beautiful now and the customer service is amazing. I have to admit that I haven't shopped there in years. I should stop by next time I'm in town.

I absolutely love Philadelphia and I'll always consider it home. It's just much more manageable and livable to me than New York. Of course New York has so much to offer. But I don't think I could ever live there.


----------



## luckylove

Hi Ladies! I loved all the make up tips everyone shared. I envy those of you who can actually experiment with different products. Unfortunately, I am highly allergic to most cosmetics and it doesn't leave much room for having fun with various products. I highly recommend Clarins serum for giving a wonderful illusion of perfect looking skin. A terrific more wallet friendly serum I love is Number 7.  There are many good eye creams on the market to help eyes look refreshed, but I am allergic to most. I look pretty funny when my eyes swell up and close shut... a wonderful look!  Most days for me, I use a tinted moisturizer, a touch of mascara and tinted lip stain.  Most moisturizers, eyeliners, eye shadows and foundations are a big no for me. I am definitely hoping to refine my look a bit more and I would love to discover some new products.

I can also attest to the miraculous powers of olaplaex!  It really is a miracle worker especially on color treated hair.  Just a note of caution.... please make certain your hairdresser has been specifically trained in the proper use. I have had the treatment four times over the past few years and results vary quite a bit depending on the technician.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Nouveau was also quite a short period cut short by WWI and the complete revolution of the aftermath. Even the exceptional pieces that led the fashion looked suddenly very dated and a lot of the era's furniture and objects got chucked away only rediscovered by artistic members of the counter culture decades later when the mainstream was still hooked on cheap molded plastics.  I remember a book mentioning David Bowie and his first wife Angie searching markets and cheap sale-rooms to furnish their place (they met in 1968) his _The Man Who Sold the World_ (1970) album cover clearly shows this strong influence. It was 'all the rage' with the fashionable set.
> 
> I think certain jewellery just goes in and out of fashion too, so whoever you ask at a certain time will have a different opinion. It also also depends where you live. In Scotland locally made/associated pieces old and new fetch a high premium including Scottish silver but internationally acclaimed 1960s/'70s abstract jewellery goes unsold. Years ago in London auction houses, the most beautiful Jaipur enamel or Persian gem encrusted pieces and were mostly sold for the scrap value of the high carat gold and beautiful gems, only now is that beginning to change. I suppose we only have to see some AN (or AN-style) jewellery on some celebs hand and nymphs and maidens will be everywhere.
> 
> Good time to invest in naughty Aubrey Beardsley'!


Does the Scottish jewelry in demand include Scottish agate?   I wore my nicest piece of Scottish agate to Edinburgh and the proprietor of an antique shop told me that the three lobes of my brooch represented Prince of Wales feathers.  Now that kind of specific info is invaluable.   I never would have gotten that from the U.S. antique dealer from whom I purchased the piece even tho she was in Georgetown and had the best collection I've ever seen aside from S.J. Phillips in London.  Her selections were guided by pictures in books on Victorian jewelry -- books I got, too.

 I like silver Victorian lockets and book chains and snake motifs.  They "display: well on me.  This is a pretty specialized interest but by and large it's been affordable.   These days, I think the prices have fallen from what they were 20 years ago.  (Altho I haven't bought a Victorian piece in quite some time).  

I do admire Grima pieces.    The run-up in gold prices within the last decade probably resulted in many of Grima inspired pieces being sold for melt value.   If I had known that would occur I'd have a little collection of nicely made 60s and 70s pieces.   (So many jewelry styles call to me!).  

I have found that some Hermes silver has been inspired by Georg Jensen-style silver jewelry.  Therefore, I have my eye peeled for Scandinavian silver, to learn something about it and find pieces compatible with my H silver stuff. * @papertiger*, what do you collect, what jewelry interests do you pursue?


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nicole, yes, these additions make sense for a mother with a small child like yourself. Most of my friends would only buy wash and wear when they had small children.
> 
> Yes cafecreme, I know Boyd's well! It used to be a tiny men's store near city hall. My former boyfriend was very tall and it was the only place where he could shop. I remember when they moved to the larger fancy store. The building was originally a funeral parlor did you know that? It's beautiful now and the customer service is amazing. I have to admit that I haven't shopped there in years. I should stop by next time I'm in town.
> 
> I absolutely love Philadelphia and I'll always consider it home. It's just much more manageable and livable to me than New York. Of course New York has so much to offer. But I don't think I could ever live there.



I didn't know that about the new location! How interesting! They're actually in the middle of another renovation, and I think they've added a whole new floor. I might stop by to see my SA and check it out tomorrow if I have time. I do hope they retain the building's character in the renovation process. 

And I totally agree with you about Philadelphia being more livable than NYC. Philadelphia often gets overlooked - there is so much history and culture here. Not to mention it is affordable. This city has stolen my heart! It's such a gem.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> I didn't know that about the new location! How interesting! They're actually in the middle of another renovation, and I think they've added a whole new floor. I might stop by to see my SA and check it out tomorrow if I have time. I do hope they retain the building's character in the renovation process.
> 
> And I totally agree with you about Philadelphia being more livable than NYC. Philadelphia often gets overlooked - there is so much history and culture here. Not to mention it is affordable. This city has stolen my heart! It's such a gem.



I left almost 20 years ago for my training, thinking I would come back in a few years. The perfect opportunity never arose. But I still have family and friends there so I try to visit as often as possible.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Is it fall yet? I so want to start wearing my fall clothes. Our temperatures are still around 80F. Summer clothes are really not as much fun. [emoji22]
> 
> Courtesy of momasurus here is the cashmere coat that I tried at Hermes. The collar can be worn in a variety of ways.  I didn't get a picture with a Kelly belt but I really like that look.
> 
> View attachment 3826980


*@Pocketbook Pup* If you have a stock picture of the coat, would appreciate seeing it.  The coat is dark and back-it so I can't see the styling.


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> Actually, I live in northern calif, but the famous Gamble House is in Pasadena. It is open to the public and considered a classic Bungalow/ California arts and crafts. It makes extensive use of the "cloud lift" motif which is not as angular as some of the earlier mission-style furniture.
> FYI art Nouveau is from 1890-1910. Arts and crafts is 1900-1920 or so. Then Art Deco.


We went to an exhibit at the Toledo Museum of Art some time ago so I could see an exhibit of Arts & Crafts jewelry, i.e., Arthur Gaskins.   I believe the Virginia Museum of Fine Arts has a collection of the Liberty Style of belt buckles -- Murle Bennett, Archibald Knox, etc. but I haven't seen it on display (got a book, tho).  The A&C pendants have a nice look to them, very wearable today.   Oh, to be able to afford things from the Tadema Gallery or to get some German jugendstil ! (I do have a small AN bat pin, tho).


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I left almost 20 years ago for my training, thinking I would come back in a few years. The perfect opportunity never arose. But I still have family and friends there so I try to visit as often as possible.


It really is such a wonderful place; I will miss it dearly when I have to leave, but I also would like to try and come back one day. How great that you get to visit so often!


----------



## momasaurus

Mininana said:


> I lost my TPF app when I deleted and couldn't reinstall!! I was on my work PC and have no photos here. Also, I was meant to also quote momasaurus since she asked for a pic of my moncler coat. Might have one in my macbook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you always make everything look so stylish!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to recommend Olaplex for when you get your highlights! It's meant to make your hair suffer less and make it stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> *hugs*


Oh, no worries! Technology changes are the most difficult!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Mininana said:


> @momasaurus. This is my blue moncler puffer!! I love it.


And there it is! I like how slim it is (and you too). The look is quite sleek for a puffy coat!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Is it fall yet? I so want to start wearing my fall clothes. Our temperatures are still around 80F. Summer clothes are really not as much fun. [emoji22]
> 
> Courtesy of momasurus here is the cashmere coat that I tried at Hermes. The collar can be worn in a variety of ways.  I didn't get a picture with a Kelly belt but I really like that look.
> 
> View attachment 3826980


it's almost a different coat with the Kelly belt. So bummed I didn't snap a shot. 
AMAZING collar. Terrible lighting in H.


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Having a driver is of course a luxury. But in my case it's also for health reasons. I cannot drive. And always wanted to.
> But at least I have an excuse for not seeing school mummies too often


Yes, I remember the school moms.....


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> Whoah.  [emoji15]. A Rouge H cashmere coat??  I die.


Luckily it did not look good on me! It was too brown-ish.


----------



## eagle1002us

arabesques said:


> This Etcetera necklace has been one of my best acquisitions of Hermès.  Heartily recommended for its aesthetic, ease of mating with a variety of ensembles, and uniqueness.


The Etcetera necklace of today might be different from an H necklace that i understand was also called Etcetera.  It is HTF and is a chunky single-strand piece of connected links from different H bracelets (in the spirit of the Alea bracelet). Isn't the current Etcetera necklace a mult-strand necklace, each strand composed of links from different H bracelets?


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Believe it or not, gray was chosen by DS1 -
> 
> We just renovated our loft room. It was the only room in the house we never touched and it was pretty bad...lately just used for storage or sleepovers. We cleaned the whole thing out, painted, added flooring and shelves. DS1 wanted it gray and he picked the color. I am adding photos here. DS1 is hiding behind his laptop in bed.
> 
> The closet is small but fits all his hanging stuff and I put in hooks for belts and ties. What you can't see is the set of drawers next to the desk, they were original built-ins and they are at least three feet deep each, so all his folded things totally fit:
> 
> I tried a pano pic, but am going with separate pics instead. Yes, the room has two skylights. Furniture from Ikea (that's the smallest fold-out couch, I did lots of research!)
> 
> View attachment 3827482
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827483
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827485
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827486
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827487


Verrrrrry Cool, BBC!   The gray looks great and the room is very nicely furnished!  What a great bedroom!


----------



## momasaurus

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3827290
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone having a good weekend? I'm having fun now that I have the tpf app and can upload pics!!
> 
> K32 raisin and k28 plomb


these are gorgeous. I love raisin!!


----------



## momasaurus

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3827290
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone having a good weekend? I'm having fun now that I have the tpf app and can upload pics!!
> 
> K32 raisin and k28 plomb


these are gorgeous. I love raisin!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> Verrrrrry Cool, BBC!   The gray looks great and the room is very nicely furnished!  What a great bedroom!



Thank you, eagle - I loooooove this color. DS1 schools online so he is in there a lot. Plenty of light, plenty of room for most of his instruments/practicing/socializing/tech setups. I want to repaint all the bedrooms this color! But DS2 wants to keep the blue in DS1s old room (just waiting for the mattress so he can move in).


----------



## nicole0612

The power has only been out here for two hours and I already started a fire...
I turned on our stove with a lighter and placed a kettle on it to make some tea, then went upstairs to get a pitcher for more water. I thought I heard the rolling sound of water boiling, but came down the stairs to see flames billowing up and smoke filling the air! 
It turns out the automatic kettle is not a stove-worthy apparatus.
No damage done to the house thankfully, but it is now almost midnight and the smoke alarm will not stop going off because there is no power to run the fans to clear the smoke. 
I am so glad I live in the 21st century. I would never have made it in the olden times.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

cafecreme15 said:


> So sorry you had a terrible day at work. But good for you for looking for the fashionable silver linings. This is why I love dressing my best for work - it has the ability to salvage those truly miserable days just a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you've sold me! I've been feeling sad lately because my grandmother passed away the other day after a long illness, so I'm currently feeling this weird mixture of relief because she's no longer suffering and distress/sadness because she's gone. I think a bubble bath is just the thing I need! Should have some time Wednesday night for it.


Sorry to hear of your sad news CC.
Hope the bubble bath lifted your spirits a little.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Pirula said:


> And because I am feeling sentimental and we are among friends, here they are on their "honeymoon" at a photo booth in NJ.
> 
> They were newly exiled from Cuba, both of them (they met on a bus in NYC.  No kidding).  So there was no money for a honeymoon.  It was 1961.
> 
> They made up for it later, traveling the world.
> 
> View attachment 3822071
> 
> 
> Oh and my dad as a young man in Cuba.  Whoah.  Amiriiite?!
> 
> View attachment 3822072


What gorgeous happy photo's Pirula, you must be so proud of your wonderful parents.


----------



## EmileH

Oh my Nicole. I'm glad no damage was done. I hope you have your power back.

Eagle sorry the coat doesn't appear online. I think Hermes tries to make their store lighting awful. They seem to have perfected terrible lighting. I wasn't intending to post the photo. It was just for my use. Black is really tough to see. 

The etcetera necklace is a multistrand necklace as you describe. It comes in three different lengths. I didn't realize that it was something different in the past.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

momasaurus said:


> Yes, I remember the school moms.....



If you haven't met moms at a posh private British school while being a foreigner (aka freak), you saw nothing


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Does the Scottish jewelry in demand include Scottish agate?   I wore my nicest piece of Scottish agate to Edinburgh and the proprietor of an antique shop told me that the three lobes of my brooch represented Prince of Wales feathers.  Now that kind of specific info is invaluable.   I never would have gotten that from the U.S. antique dealer from whom I purchased the piece even tho she was in Georgetown and had the best collection I've ever seen aside from S.J. Phillips in London.  Her selections were guided by pictures in books on Victorian jewelry -- books I got, too.
> 
> I like silver Victorian lockets and book chains and snake motifs.  They "display: well on me.  This is a pretty specialized interest but by and large it's been affordable.   These days, I think the prices have fallen from what they were 20 years ago.  (Altho I haven't bought a Victorian piece in quite some time).
> 
> I do admire Grima pieces.    The run-up in gold prices within the last decade probably resulted in many of Grima inspired pieces being sold for melt value.   If I had known that would occur I'd have a little collection of nicely made 60s and 70s pieces.   (So many jewelry styles call to me!).
> 
> I have found that some Hermes silver has been inspired by Georg Jensen-style silver jewelry.  Therefore, I have my eye peeled for Scandinavian silver, to learn something about it and find pieces compatible with my H silver stuff. * @papertiger*, what do you collect, what jewelry interests do you pursue?



Jewellery with agate is so typical of the Scottish style and the PoW feathers or the _fleurs de lis_ was a very popular style in Victorian times as it was associated with French/Scottish links (Catholic) and the British monarchy (Protestant) and it was first used by the Royal family in Britain as a claim to the French royal throne. A double bluff in Scotland or none at all, safe to wear in most locations. The symbol itself bestows nobility and grace. The celtic knots and the national flower, a silver thistle with or without amethysts are obviously even more typical. More specialist are things like the _luckenbooth_ brooch or charm which I bought for my mother on a chain when she was ill. Originally an engagement love token associated with Edinburgh,  it's evolved to become a charm of protection. Any Scott (or Scottish born) designer or artist always sell very well here. The Art Nouveau era Glasgow School obviously fetch huge prices but these are often sold in London or New York.

Lockets are always wonderful and I love snake jewellery too, another favourite symbol of the Victorian era.  I like the sound of your collection, so nice you have a certain style and a brilliant time to collect Vic stuff at the moment. Not antique but Gucci is inspired by Vic jewellery motifs and symbols. Their _Le Marché des Merveilles_ collection they have a gold/di snake, and bg with either in blue with a blue topaz or green with ?





You've really given me something to think about, what do I collect?

I'm not a big stones collector but there are a few exceptions. I have an opal egg, demantoid garnets and an emerald cut Alexandrite. I would love a natural green diamond but I can't afford it. I know I'm alone but I also like grey diamonds. I've worked at diamond conferences, there's a lot of skullduggery in 'investment' gems so I leave well alone, I don't blame anyone from buying where they can trace a stone right to it's source.

Most of my jewellery is about the design and/or craftwork. I love high modernist jewellery but then, on the other hand I love antique enamelled work and I'm a huge fan of old Jaipur or cloisonné. It's enough to have just a few beautiful examples rather than tons. I do have rather a lot of (mostly French) deco pieces but then they're more affordable and I _used _to collect revivalist-Renaissance enamel/gem jewellery like Giuliano and Castellani but sold it all, I just couldn't be responsible for it anymore.


Other gem set things I have have mostly been gifts. Little known jewellers like Lebanese Tabbah http://tabbah.com/ that my mother discovered in Monaco 30 years ago. I actually prefer either gold only or gems set into unusual materials like ebony or granite. Unusual things set into gold also work for me and Elizabeth Gage (happily very out of fashion now) is perfect for pre-loved collecting.

As for Scandi style I have very few JG but I know _real_ collectors and I can't compare or compete. I favour Vivianna Torun Bülow-Hübe designs. I also collect other mid-century Scandi designs, but from Norway especially.

As you can see I like lots of different types.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> The power has only been out here for two hours and I already started a fire...
> I turned on our stove with a lighter and placed a kettle on it to make some tea, then went upstairs to get a pitcher for more water. I thought I heard the rolling sound of water boiling, but came down the stairs to see flames billowing up and smoke filling the air!
> It turns out the automatic kettle is not a stove-worthy apparatus.
> No damage done to the house thankfully, but it is now almost midnight and the smoke alarm will not stop going off because there is no power to run the fans to clear the smoke.
> I am so glad I live in the 21st century. I would never have made it in the olden times.
> View attachment 3827947
> 
> View attachment 3827948



OMG, that's terrible, hope you're OK


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> If you haven't met moms at a posh private British school while being a foreigner (aka freak), you saw nothing


HAHAHAHA, Ok. I am already hyperventilating!!


----------



## EmileH

I can't even imagine Sheika. I don't have kids but I have heard interesting stories from professional colleagues about their interactions with school moms. In the middle of residency one colleague was constantly under pressure from the other moms to come to school for baking days and then the moms made fun of her lack of baking skills. Of course she was a brilliant physician so they had to take her down. Another colleague had the school moms freak out at her for not following proper drop off lane procedures. Meanwhile she was rushing to get to the OR for her cases. I'm sure it's all jealousy. Well and other sinister forces in your case since you are a foreigner as you say. School mom situations sound like an extension of middle school behavior. I'm adding this to the list of why Birkins are better than kids (just kidding of course, sort of). [emoji6]


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> Jewellery with agate is so typical of the Scottish style and the PoW feathers or the _fleurs de lis_ was a very popular style in Victorian times as it was associated with French/Scottish links (Catholic) and the British monarchy (Protestant) and it was first used by the Royal family in Britain as a claim to the French royal throne. A double bluff in Scotland or none at all, safe to wear in most locations. The symbol itself bestows nobility and grace. The celtic knots and the national flower, a silver thistle with or without amethysts are obviously even more typical. More specialist are things like the _luckenbooth_ brooch or charm which I bought for my mother on a chain when she was ill. Originally an engagement love token associated with Edinburgh,  it's evolved to become a charm of protection. Any Scott (or Scottish born) designer or artist always sell very well here. The Art Nouveau era Glasgow School obviously fetch huge prices but these are often sold in London or New York.
> 
> Lockets are always wonderful and I love snake jewellery too, another favourite symbol of the Victorian era.  I like the sound of your collection, so nice you have a certain style and a brilliant time to collect Vic stuff at the moment. Not antique but Gucci is inspired by Vic jewellery motifs and symbols. Their _Le Marché des Merveilles_ collection they have a gold/di snake, and bg with either in blue with a blue topaz or green with ?
> 
> View attachment 3828032
> 
> 
> 
> You've really given me something to think about, what do I collect?
> 
> I'm not a big stones collector but there are a few exceptions. I have an opal egg, demantoid garnets and an emerald cut Alexandrite. I would love a natural green diamond but I can't afford it. I know I'm alone but I also like grey diamonds. I've worked at diamond conferences, there's a lot of skullduggery in 'investment' gems so I leave well alone, I don't blame anyone from buying where they can trace a stone right to it's source.
> 
> Most of my jewellery is about the design and/or craftwork. I love high modernist jewellery but then on the other hand I love antique enamelled Jaipur work. It's enough to have jest a few beautiful examples rather than tons. I do have rather a lot of (mostly French) deco pieces but then they're more affordable and I _used _to collect revivalist-Renaissance enamel/gem jewellery like Giuliano and Castellani but sold it all, I just couldn't be responsible for it anymore.
> 
> 
> Other gem set things I have have mostly been gifts. Little known jewellers like Lebanese Tabbah http://tabbah.com/ that my mother discovered in Monaco 30 years ago. I actually prefer either gold only or gems set into unusual materials like ebony or granite. Unusual things set into gold also work for me and Elizabeth Gage (happily very out of fashion now) is perfect for pre-loved collecting.
> 
> As for Scandi style I have very few JG but I know _real_ collectors and I can't compare or compete. I favour Vivianna Torun Bülow-Hübe designs. I also collect other mid-century Scandi designs, but from Norway especially.
> 
> As you can see I like lots of different types.



I have nothing valuable to add. I just want to say that I enjoy reading what you write!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> If you haven't met moms at a posh private British school while being a foreigner (aka freak), you saw nothing





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can't even imagine Sheika. I don't have kids but I have heard interesting stories from professional colleagues about their interactions with school moms. In the middle of residency one colleague was constantly under pressure from the other moms to come to school for baking days and then the moms made fun of her lack of baking skills. Of course she was a brilliant physician so they had to take her down. Another colleague had the school moms freak out at her for not following proper drop off lane procedures. Meanwhile she was rushing to get to the OR for her cases. I'm sure it's all jealousy. Well and other sinister forces in your case since you are a foreigner as you say. School mom situations sound like an extension of middle school behavior. I'm adding this to the list of why Birkins are better than kids (just kidding of course, sort of). [emoji6]



I can vaguely imagine. For a few years we were Jews at a WASP-y private school. Understand that this school is just up the road from a private club that doesn't allow Jews as members. There are two in the area.

I eventually left for several reasons - one being that our public school is academically much better, the other being hypocrisy I couldn't stand. One example was at their holiday boutique they always had a lady selling fake handbags. Are you kidding me? Several Forbes 400 families at this school and fake handbags is ok? I was in a position to question it and was told no, these ladies want their fake bags. Ugh.

Of course, our district is slightly better, but still very exclusionary. Actually it's a lot worse at the other elementary school in our district (it's one primary school and one jr high/high school but two elementary schools). The kids there won't talk to you if they haven't known you for their whole life (this was the assessment of DS2's best friend). And you wonder why I can't wait to move back to NYC!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> The power has only been out here for two hours and I already started a fire...
> I turned on our stove with a lighter and placed a kettle on it to make some tea, then went upstairs to get a pitcher for more water. I thought I heard the rolling sound of water boiling, but came down the stairs to see flames billowing up and smoke filling the air!
> It turns out the automatic kettle is not a stove-worthy apparatus.
> No damage done to the house thankfully, but it is now almost midnight and the smoke alarm will not stop going off because there is no power to run the fans to clear the smoke.
> I am so glad I live in the 21st century. I would never have made it in the olden times.
> View attachment 3827947
> 
> View attachment 3827948



Yikes!!!! I'm so sorry....REALLY glad everything is ok!!! 
I would totally do that. 
Once I set my own hair on fire.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> I can vaguely imagine. For a few years we were Jews at a WASP-y private school. Understand that this school is just up the road from a private club that doesn't allow Jews as members. There are two in the area.
> 
> I eventually left for several reasons - one being that our public school is academically much better, the other being hypocrisy I couldn't stand. One example was at their holiday boutique they always had a lady selling fake handbags. Are you kidding me? Several Forbes 400 families at this school and fake handbags is ok? I was in a position to question it and was told no, these ladies want their fake bags. Ugh.
> 
> Of course, our district is slightly better, but still very exclusionary. Actually it's a lot worse at the other elementary school in our district (it's one primary school and one jr high/high school but two elementary schools). The kids there won't talk to you if they haven't known you for their whole life (this was the assessment of DS2's best friend). And you wonder why I can't wait to move back to NYC!



That all this _still _goes on makes for very uncomfortable reading, I was wincing. I fell terrible for you and *Sheikha Latifa* and all the children that have to endure such petit snobbery, submerged racism and utter incomprehensible hypocrisy.


----------



## luckylove

nicole0612 said:


> The power has only been out here for two hours and I already started a fire...
> I turned on our stove with a lighter and placed a kettle on it to make some tea, then went upstairs to get a pitcher for more water. I thought I heard the rolling sound of water boiling, but came down the stairs to see flames billowing up and smoke filling the air!
> It turns out the automatic kettle is not a stove-worthy apparatus.
> No damage done to the house thankfully, but it is now almost midnight and the smoke alarm will not stop going off because there is no power to run the fans to clear the smoke.
> I am so glad I live in the 21st century. I would never have made it in the olden times.
> View attachment 3827947
> 
> View attachment 3827948



Oh my gosh! Nicole, i am glad you are ok! Thank goodness no further damage to your house. 

I am learning so much from you all about different jewelers and the thought process behind each of your collections. My mom has a wonderful and eclectic, yet deeply personal jewelry collection.  I always used to love sorting through her unique collection. I have neglected my jewelry wardrobe in recent years, but also have a passion for unusual pieces. Many years ago, our home was burglarized and much of my jewelry was stolen.  I always suspected it was an inside job and related to someone who worked in my home at the time. I never did seek to replace any of it since most pieces were bought through my travels. Seeing many gorgeous pieces posted throughout this thread is really inspiring me to think about ways I can create an interesting, personal collection at some point. 

BBC... your earring collection is spectacular! The rings others have posted are wonderful as well.  I love pieces that are unique and not quite seen everywhere.


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> The power has only been out here for two hours and I already started a fire...
> I turned on our stove with a lighter and placed a kettle on it to make some tea, then went upstairs to get a pitcher for more water. I thought I heard the rolling sound of water boiling, but came down the stairs to see flames billowing up and smoke filling the air!
> It turns out the automatic kettle is not a stove-worthy apparatus.
> No damage done to the house thankfully, but it is now almost midnight and the smoke alarm will not stop going off because there is no power to run the fans to clear the smoke.
> I am so glad I live in the 21st century. I would never have made it in the olden times.
> View attachment 3827947
> 
> View attachment 3827948


Oh my! If it makes you feel any better, this is totally something I would have done as well. I'm guilty of starting fires in the oven by putting a plastic tray in there and starting a fire in the toaster oven with a napkin. I hope your power is back on now!



CapriTrotteur said:


> Sorry to hear of your sad news CC.
> Hope the bubble bath lifted your spirits a little.


Thank you, CT. Glad to see you back here!


BBC said:


> I can vaguely imagine. For a few years we were Jews at a WASP-y private school. Understand that this school is just up the road from a private club that doesn't allow Jews as members. There are two in the area.
> 
> I eventually left for several reasons - one being that our public school is academically much better, the other being hypocrisy I couldn't stand. One example was at their holiday boutique they always had a lady selling fake handbags. Are you kidding me? Several Forbes 400 families at this school and fake handbags is ok? I was in a position to question it and was told no, these ladies want their fake bags. Ugh.
> 
> Of course, our district is slightly better, but still very exclusionary. Actually it's a lot worse at the other elementary school in our district (it's one primary school and one jr high/high school but two elementary schools). The kids there won't talk to you if they haven't known you for their whole life (this was the assessment of DS2's best friend). And you wonder why I can't wait to move back to NYC!


How awful for your DS's. I see why they either school online and go to public school (which, in your area, are excellent!) I can't believe there are still country clubs in the area that don't allow Jews - I haven't heard of this! Where I grew up is much more Jewish than where you are, so this sort of discriminatory treatment was previously unheard of for me. It makes my skin crawl that this is still happening. I'm so sorry you and your family have had to deal with this.

Also that anecdote about fake bags at the holiday boutique is insane! I will now wonder which bags I see at the Americana are genuine or from this holiday boutique hehe.


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> I can vaguely imagine. For a few years we were Jews at a WASP-y private school. Understand that this school is just up the road from a private club that doesn't allow Jews as members. There are two in the area.
> 
> I eventually left for several reasons - one being that our public school is academically much better, the other being hypocrisy I couldn't stand. One example was at their holiday boutique they always had a lady selling fake handbags. Are you kidding me? Several Forbes 400 families at this school and fake handbags is ok? I was in a position to question it and was told no, these ladies want their fake bags. Ugh.
> 
> Of course, our district is slightly better, but still very exclusionary. Actually it's a lot worse at the other elementary school in our district (it's one primary school and one jr high/high school but two elementary schools). The kids there won't talk to you if they haven't known you for their whole life (this was the assessment of DS2's best friend). And you wonder why I can't wait to move back to NYC!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can't even imagine Sheika. I don't have kids but I have heard interesting stories from professional colleagues about their interactions with school moms. In the middle of residency one colleague was constantly under pressure from the other moms to come to school for baking days and then the moms made fun of her lack of baking skills. Of course she was a brilliant physician so they had to take her down. Another colleague had the school moms freak out at her for not following proper drop off lane procedures. Meanwhile she was rushing to get to the OR for her cases. I'm sure it's all jealousy. Well and other sinister forces in your case since you are a foreigner as you say. School mom situations sound like an extension of middle school behavior. I'm adding this to the list of why Birkins are better than kids (just kidding of course, sort of). [emoji6]





papertiger said:


> That all this _still _goes on makes for very uncomfortable reading, I was wincing. I fell terrible for you and *Sheikha Latifa* and all the children that have to endure such petit snobbery, submerged racism and utter incomprehensible hypocrisy.



This behavior is pure insecurity and fear.  People who act that way do it as a defense because they have no confidence that they can survive in the world any other way.  There may be layers and layers of obnoxious and irrational actions, but the bottom line is that they are afraid, plain and simple--of themselves, of the world "out there" and of anything unknown or foreign.  In dogs it's called fear aggression.  Though it seems counter-intuitive, in working breeds like German Shepherds, the bravest and most stable working dogs are also the most easy-going and friendly off-duty.  So these people are just fearful little dogs who snap first because they think their only defense is a good offense.  They try to puff themselves up because it gives them (a false) sense of security.

Happy self-confidence creates an ability to be open and friendly because you know who you are, you're not afraid to do things on your own, and you feel fine wherever you are in the world.  You know that you don't need to put on false airs or be rude, because the world doesn't scare you.  You know that no one can take anything of importance from you.  That is an incredible gift, to be happy, humble, quietly confident and friendly to everyone.  It means you're free.


----------



## bunnycat

Sorry I've been out everyone! I've ben helping with some of the dogs displaced by Harvey (cleaning cages while the staff at the emergency shelter take them on walks) and I pretty much crash when I finish with that and sleep for hours. I didn't realize until after the second time that I was getting up and down on my hands and knees a minimum of 3-4 times per cage X 30ish cages....And well....a workout is a workoutis a workout....

over the weekend I went through towels and cleaned them and will donate the ones that are older or don't go since they are short on cages towels too.




MSO13 said:


> I'm going to venture that no one minds if we jump back to diamonds/jewelry since this is the first day I've had to post all week? @bunnycat  I cleaned my rings and took photos. I've forgotten how hard it can be to take diamond photos. I have a gash on my ring finger so I moved them for photos. That and my hands are always puffy when I have a very physical week at work. Eternity bands weren't the wisest choice for me in hindsight.
> 
> I think I mentioned I found Pricescope when DH started asking about ring styles. I never considered what engagement ring I would want, I worked in fashion and the ladies I worked with all had big solitaires on 6 prong settings but I have always had a very physical job, construction/carpentry type of work and was sure I would destroy a ring like that. I started internet research and found the bezel setting, then I found Etienne Perret and this simple style. It seemed low, would protect the stone and I was unlikely to damage it. I called it the jeans and a tee shirt version of a diamond ring since that was my work uniform, supervising construction back then. It's still in great shape almost 10 years on. It's white gold and I haven't had it dipped in forever, I kind of like how it's mellowing.
> 
> My diamond is just a hair over 1ct from Whiteflash, it's a G or H VSII and I love the very slight warmth to it. I don't remember all the specs, I haven't seen the paperwork for it since we moved 5 years ago. We were on a budget with hosting the wedding ourselves, DH was just getting his business off the ground and I ended up starting my own just a few weeks after we were married. Now I could probably upgrade but I don't think I want to. I can't wear a large stone daily and while I may get studs at some point, I would only wear one mixed with other earrings. I weirdly love cushions, Asschers, step and antique cuts but don't have the life or personal style to go with them. For now, this suits me. I'd love to swap in rose gold bands for the white at some point.  Or maybe get a chunky right hand East/West modern emerald cut design...
> 
> The lower band was my wedding day band from a local jeweler and the second one DH gave me on our 1st anniversary as we couldn't swing both at the time we got married and I'm very into symmetry.
> 
> Sorry to go back to jewelry guys!
> 
> View attachment 3826292
> View attachment 3826293
> View attachment 3826294



I love the Etienne Peret bezel! I happen to adore bezels myself, and I think, if I get to upgrade one more time, or if I ever get tired of the vintage setting, I will move to rose gold with white gold bezel. 

PS- You can pick up simple rose gold bubble bands (similar to the VCA La Perlee) for under $100 each on Etsy and they look fabulous stacked and would give you some instant "color". I prefer the look of yellow and rose gold on me. White is still the most popular, but I think it washed me out and I went with white metals because that's what everyone gets. Now I know better.



bobkat1991 said:


> I haven't had anything to contribute to the makeup thread, but I am finding it fascinating!  I stopped wearing anything other than lipstick in my early forties.  But I *have *been taking more care of my skin lately with four different products at night (cleanser, toner, serum & moisturizer).  Carry on, all!



I love hearing about people's skin care adventures. I've always kept a range of skincare products, even when I was barely a teen, I knew I would have to take care of my skin well. My mom has had 2 surgeries, but I know I could never do that. I'd rather spend it on product than going under the knife.

I mostly wear just a little bit of tinted moisturizer and a little blush and lipstick unless I am going somewhere. Most days, all I put on is lipstick and moisturizer. But, I will (very sadly) admit to having about 4 different wrinkle creams and serums partly  because I can't decide which brand I like best. So in addition to cleanse/exfoliate, tone, (mask and so on) I have a serum for smoothing texture, luminosity, day cream, night time wrinkle cream, a lifting serum....



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Question. I've always stayed away from animal prints because I know that they are tacky more often than not and I wasn't confident enough that I would be able to tell where cool stops and tacky starts.
> Now I'm looking at these... And they look so comfy...
> Vote: cool or tacky?
> View attachment 3826302



Cool- I just bought a pair of leopard print mules very similar....For someone who might be shy of leopard or animal prints, shoes are a good way to add just a hint of it, and its easy to keep the rest of the outfit toned down and classy so they provide a little pop.

I have a tiger stripey shirt I wear on occasion, and don't feel at all tacky. I'd probably draw the line for myself these days at leopard print pants.....Aw, dang. I just remembered I have a leopard print dress I wear for dancing, so maybe I am shot down there too. But I don't think it is tacky either...

Tiger print shirt:



Leopard dress....I do get lots of attention when I wear this, which is what I want when I go dancing (Argentine Tango).    Here I am dancing with a friend of mine who, like me, is picky about which leaders to dance with. I lead and follow, and I would rather lead than end up at the chiropractor from dancing with poorly trained leaders as a follower. They seem to go a little crazy when they get ahold of a follower that knows what they are doing and think its ok to lead to me all the difficult things they learned at the latest workshop not because they know how to lead it well, but because they know I can follow. Ermmm....nope...doesn't work that way...


----------



## bunnycat

nicole0612 said:


> The power has only been out here for two hours and I already started a fire...
> I turned on our stove with a lighter and placed a kettle on it to make some tea, then went upstairs to get a pitcher for more water. I thought I heard the rolling sound of water boiling, but came down the stairs to see flames billowing up and smoke filling the air!
> It turns out the automatic kettle is not a stove-worthy apparatus.
> No damage done to the house thankfully, but it is now almost midnight and the smoke alarm will not stop going off because there is no power to run the fans to clear the smoke.
> I am so glad I live in the 21st century. I would never have made it in the olden times.
> View attachment 3827947
> 
> View attachment 3827948



Oh my goodness! I'm so glad you are ok! Open the doors and windows if you can. It will help!


----------



## prepster

Every "fear biter" I have ever known has either had money problems or marriage problems.  They are usually up-and-coming strivers who think they never are enough or have enough.  They are often over-spent and leveraged to the hilt, and though they have 3 houses and a Porsche SUV, they had to fight like @#$% to get their kids into the "right" school and they are always worried at the back of their minds that some day it will all come crashing down.  Either that, or they are people who have crappy marriages or hateful families.  This de-stabilizes their lives, so they seek stability through cliques (which is just a fancy way of saying "gang" except with with blow-outs and designer clothes). So when someone like that is snobbish or rude, you can rest assured it isn't personal.  They are just as miserable in the rest of their life too.

I've worked with people who are famous, and people who could single-handedly pay off a significant portion of the national debt, and they are usually kind, down-to-earth, and humble.  Always beautiful manners, positive, generous, optimistic and fun to be around.  Bad manners and arrogance doesn't make people seem rich or important, it just broadcasts that they were ill-bred and poorly raised.

 End of rant.


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme I have a possibility for a high neck ruffled neck blouse arriving today. I will report back on how it is. I think it was you who asked. 

Hope everyone is having a good Monday.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme I have a possibility for a high neck ruffled neck blouse arriving today. I will report back on how it is. I think it was you who asked.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Monday.


Yes, thank you! Cant wait to see!


----------



## prepster

luckylove said:


> Hi Ladies! I loved all the make up tips everyone shared. I envy those of you who can actually experiment with different products. Unfortunately, I am highly allergic to most cosmetics and it doesn't leave much room for having fun with various products. I highly recommend Clarins serum for giving a wonderful illusion of perfect looking skin. A terrific more wallet friendly serum I love is Number 7.  There are many good eye creams on the market to help eyes look refreshed, but I am allergic to most. I look pretty funny when my eyes swell up and close shut... a wonderful look!  Most days for me, I use a tinted moisturizer, a touch of mascara and tinted lip stain.  Most moisturizers, eyeliners, eye shadows and foundations are a big no for me. I am definitely hoping to refine my look a bit more and I would love to discover some new products.
> 
> I can also attest to the miraculous powers of olaplaex!  It really is a miracle worker especially on color treated hair.  Just a note of caution.... please make certain your hairdresser has been specifically trained in the proper use. I have had the treatment four times over the past few years and results vary quite a bit depending on the technician.



I'm super sensitive too.  I just ordered the Fenty matte sticks from Sephora, so we'll see.  Most foundations make me itch.


----------



## momasaurus

Anyone here use Retin A regularly? I use Tretinoin. I think it works on skin renewal.


----------



## cafecreme15

momasaurus said:


> Anyone here use Retin A regularly? I use Tretinoin. I think it works on skin renewal.



I've used both in the past, but for breakouts. I found them both to be ineffective for that purpose and extremely drying, but heard it's better for skin renewal and fine lines/wrinkles.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Anyone here use Retin A regularly? I use Tretinoin. I think it works on skin renewal.



My environ products have retinoids so my facialist says I don't need retin A. I used it many many years ago. It's much more gentle these days than back then from what I hear. I think most dermatologists consider retin A and sunscreen to be mandatory for most people. I have some at home but I have been a bit afraid to add it to my skin care regimen for fear that it will be too irritating.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> Anyone here use Retin A regularly? I use Tretinoin. I think it works on skin renewal.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> My environ products have retinoids so my facialist says I don't need retin A. I used it many many years ago. It's much more gentle these days than back then from what I hear. I think most dermatologists consider retin A and sunscreen to be mandatory for most people. I have some at home but I have been a bit afraid to add it to my skin care regimen for fear that it will be too irritating.



I do, but I am so sensitive I had to start with a very low dose, and then a very small amount on top of my moisturizer about every 3-4 days.  I slowly increased the days and strength, but the first few weeks I looked pretty bad.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> I do, but I am so sensitive I had to start with a very low dose, and then a very small amount on top of my moisturizer about every 3-4 days.  I slowly increased the days and strength, but the first few weeks I looked pretty bad.



That's what I'm afraid of. I have these hormonal things going on that have triggered mild rosacea. I have that under control but I'm afraid to rock the boat. Using it over moisturizer is one thing  I hadn't thought of. That's smart. I think I'll still hold off.


----------



## papertiger

bunnycat said:


> Sorry I've been out everyone! I've ben helping with some of the dogs displaced by Harvey (cleaning cages while the staff at the emergency shelter take them on walks) and I pretty much crash when I finish with that and sleep for hours. I didn't realize until after the second time that I was getting up and down on my hands and knees a minimum of 3-4 times per cage X 30ish cages....And well....a workout is a workoutis a workout....
> 
> over the weekend I went through towels and cleaned them and will donate the ones that are older or don't go since they are short on cages towels too.
> 
> I love the Etienne Peret bezel! I happen to adore bezels myself, and I think, if I get to upgrade one more time, or if I ever get tired of the vintage setting, I will move to rose gold with white gold bezel.
> 
> PS- You can pick up simple rose gold bubble bands (similar to the VCA La Perlee) for under $100 each on Etsy and they look fabulous stacked and would give you some instant "color". I prefer the look of yellow and rose gold on me. White is still the most popular, but I think it washed me out and I went with white metals because that's what everyone gets. Now I know better.
> 
> 
> 
> I love hearing about people's skin care adventures. I've always kept a range of skincare products, even when I was barely a teen, I knew I would have to take care of my skin well. My mom has had 2 surgeries, but I know I could never do that. I'd rather spend it on product than going under the knife.
> 
> I mostly wear just a little bit of tinted moisturizer and a little blush and lipstick unless I am going somewhere. Most days, all I put on is lipstick and moisturizer. But, I will (very sadly) admit to having about 4 different wrinkle creams and serums partly  because I can't decide which brand I like best. So in addition to cleanse/exfoliate, tone, (mask and so on) I have a serum for smoothing texture, luminosity, day cream, night time wrinkle cream, a lifting serum....
> 
> 
> 
> Cool- I just bought a pair of leopard print mules very similar....For someone who might be shy of leopard or animal prints, shoes are a good way to add just a hint of it, and its easy to keep the rest of the outfit toned down and classy so they provide a little pop.
> 
> I have a tiger stripey shirt I wear on occasion, and don't feel at all tacky. I'd probably draw the line for myself these days at leopard print pants.....Aw, dang. I just remembered I have a leopard print dress I wear for dancing, so maybe I am shot down there too. But I don't think it is tacky either...
> 
> Tiger print shirt:
> View attachment 3828211
> 
> 
> Leopard dress....I do get lots of attention when I wear this, which is what I want when I go dancing (Argentine Tango).    Here I am dancing with a friend of mine who, like me, is picky about which leaders to dance with. I lead and follow, and I would rather lead than end up at the chiropractor from dancing with poorly trained leaders as a follower. They seem to go a little crazy when they get ahold of a follower that knows what they are doing and think its ok to lead to me all the difficult things they learned at the latest workshop not because they know how to lead it well, but because they know I can follow. Ermmm....nope...doesn't work that way...
> View attachment 3828215



The more I know about you the more I admire you (like many on this thread actually). Thank you for giving up your time and putting yourself for these animals, and somehow I am not surprised you dace the A. tango, amazing.


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> Anyone here use Retin A regularly? I use Tretinoin. I think it works on skin renewal.



Can't.  Dermatologist and facialist both said "Not no, but hell no."  My skin is too dry.  So instead they recommended a product by Environ called C-quence.  It's high doses of vit. A & C and other things and quite moisturizing.  It may work more slowly than retinol, which I know is an anti-aging miracle, but I have seen terrific results over the three years I've used it.  There are 4 strengths and you work your way up over several months.

Sunscreen here since I was 19.  I can attest to how effective that is.  Start yesterday.


----------



## Pirula

bunnycat said:


> Sorry I've been out everyone! I've ben helping with some of the dogs displaced by Harvey (cleaning cages while the staff at the emergency shelter take them on walks) and I pretty much crash when I finish with that and sleep for hours. I didn't realize until after the second time that I was getting up and down on my hands and knees a minimum of 3-4 times per cage X 30ish cages....And well....a workout is a workoutis a workout....
> 
> over the weekend I went through towels and cleaned them and will donate the ones that are older or don't go since they are short on cages towels too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Etienne Peret bezel! I happen to adore bezels myself, and I think, if I get to upgrade one more time, or if I ever get tired of the vintage setting, I will move to rose gold with white gold bezel.
> 
> PS- You can pick up simple rose gold bubble bands (similar to the VCA La Perlee) for under $100 each on Etsy and they look fabulous stacked and would give you some instant "color". I prefer the look of yellow and rose gold on me. White is still the most popular, but I think it washed me out and I went with white metals because that's what everyone gets. Now I know better.
> 
> 
> 
> I love hearing about people's skin care adventures. I've always kept a range of skincare products, even when I was barely a teen, I knew I would have to take care of my skin well. My mom has had 2 surgeries, but I know I could never do that. I'd rather spend it on product than going under the knife.
> 
> I mostly wear just a little bit of tinted moisturizer and a little blush and lipstick unless I am going somewhere. Most days, all I put on is lipstick and moisturizer. But, I will (very sadly) admit to having about 4 different wrinkle creams and serums partly  because I can't decide which brand I like best. So in addition to cleanse/exfoliate, tone, (mask and so on) I have a serum for smoothing texture, luminosity, day cream, night time wrinkle cream, a lifting serum....
> 
> 
> 
> Cool- I just bought a pair of leopard print mules very similar....For someone who might be shy of leopard or animal prints, shoes are a good way to add just a hint of it, and its easy to keep the rest of the outfit toned down and classy so they provide a little pop.
> 
> I have a tiger stripey shirt I wear on occasion, and don't feel at all tacky. I'd probably draw the line for myself these days at leopard print pants.....Aw, dang. I just remembered I have a leopard print dress I wear for dancing, so maybe I am shot down there too. But I don't think it is tacky either...
> 
> Tiger print shirt:
> View attachment 3828211
> 
> 
> Leopard dress....I do get lots of attention when I wear this, which is what I want when I go dancing (Argentine Tango).    Here I am dancing with a friend of mine who, like me, is picky about which leaders to dance with. I lead and follow, and I would rather lead than end up at the chiropractor from dancing with poorly trained leaders as a follower. They seem to go a little crazy when they get ahold of a follower that knows what they are doing and think its ok to lead to me all the difficult things they learned at the latest workshop not because they know how to lead it well, but because they know I can follow. Ermmm....nope...doesn't work that way...
> View attachment 3828215



Fabulous.  Just.  Freaking.  Fabulous!  [emoji122]


----------



## Genie27

I am way overdue for a facial because I always try to diy at home. It doesn't seem to have the same effect as a real one. Bad genie, needs to get to a spa soon.


----------



## Genie27

bunnycat said:


> Sorry I've been out everyone! I've ben helping with some of the dogs displaced by Harvey (cleaning cages while the staff at the emergency shelter take them on walks) and I pretty much crash when I finish with that and sleep for hours. I didn't realize until after the second time that I was getting up and down on my hands and knees a minimum of 3-4 times per cage X 30ish cages....And well....a workout is a workoutis a workout....
> 
> over the weekend I went through towels and cleaned them and will donate the ones that are older or don't go since they are short on cages towels too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Etienne Peret bezel! I happen to adore bezels myself, and I think, if I get to upgrade one more time, or if I ever get tired of the vintage setting, I will move to rose gold with white gold bezel.
> 
> PS- You can pick up simple rose gold bubble bands (similar to the VCA La Perlee) for under $100 each on Etsy and they look fabulous stacked and would give you some instant "color". I prefer the look of yellow and rose gold on me. White is still the most popular, but I think it washed me out and I went with white metals because that's what everyone gets. Now I know better.
> 
> 
> 
> I love hearing about people's skin care adventures. I've always kept a range of skincare products, even when I was barely a teen, I knew I would have to take care of my skin well. My mom has had 2 surgeries, but I know I could never do that. I'd rather spend it on product than going under the knife.
> 
> I mostly wear just a little bit of tinted moisturizer and a little blush and lipstick unless I am going somewhere. Most days, all I put on is lipstick and moisturizer. But, I will (very sadly) admit to having about 4 different wrinkle creams and serums partly  because I can't decide which brand I like best. So in addition to cleanse/exfoliate, tone, (mask and so on) I have a serum for smoothing texture, luminosity, day cream, night time wrinkle cream, a lifting serum....
> 
> 
> 
> Cool- I just bought a pair of leopard print mules very similar....For someone who might be shy of leopard or animal prints, shoes are a good way to add just a hint of it, and its easy to keep the rest of the outfit toned down and classy so they provide a little pop.
> 
> I have a tiger stripey shirt I wear on occasion, and don't feel at all tacky. I'd probably draw the line for myself these days at leopard print pants.....Aw, dang. I just remembered I have a leopard print dress I wear for dancing, so maybe I am shot down there too. But I don't think it is tacky either...
> 
> Tiger print shirt:
> View attachment 3828211
> 
> 
> Leopard dress....I do get lots of attention when I wear this, which is what I want when I go dancing (Argentine Tango).    Here I am dancing with a friend of mine who, like me, is picky about which leaders to dance with. I lead and follow, and I would rather lead than end up at the chiropractor from dancing with poorly trained leaders as a follower. They seem to go a little crazy when they get ahold of a follower that knows what they are doing and think its ok to lead to me all the difficult things they learned at the latest workshop not because they know how to lead it well, but because they know I can follow. Ermmm....nope...doesn't work that way...
> View attachment 3828215


Wow!!! You look fantastic!


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> to come to school for baking days and then the moms made fun of her lack of baking skills.


What fresh hell is this?


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can't even imagine Sheika. I don't have kids but I have heard interesting stories from professional colleagues about their interactions with school moms. In the middle of residency one colleague was constantly under pressure from the other moms to come to school for baking days and then the moms made fun of her lack of baking skills. Of course she was a brilliant physician so they had to take her down. Another colleague had the school moms freak out at her for not following proper drop off lane procedures. Meanwhile she was rushing to get to the OR for her cases. I'm sure it's all jealousy. Well and other sinister forces in your case since you are a foreigner as you say. School mom situations sound like an extension of middle school behavior. I'm adding this to the list of why Birkins are better than kids (just kidding of course, sort of). [emoji6]




holy mother..... I was TERRIFIED my first day of school for my kid back in march. Thank goodness most of the moms work as well!!! My SIL's group is mostly SAHM, and she's a SAHM.... nothing against them but it's THE most gossipy group ever.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my Nicole. I'm glad no damage was done. I hope you have your power back.
> 
> Eagle sorry the coat doesn't appear online. I think Hermes tries to make their store lighting awful. They seem to have perfected terrible lighting. I wasn't intending to post the photo. It was just for my use. Black is really tough to see.
> 
> The etcetera necklace is a multistrand necklace as you describe. It comes in three different lengths. I didn't realize that it was something different in the past.



Thank you PbP, luckily no damage done, just a bit tired and rumpled looking this morning.
I agree, black is so difficult to photograph, but I am curious about the different look with the belt.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Jewellery with agate is so typical of the Scottish style and the PoW feathers or the _fleurs de lis_ was a very popular style in Victorian times as it was associated with French/Scottish links (Catholic) and the British monarchy (Protestant) and it was first used by the Royal family in Britain as a claim to the French royal throne. A double bluff in Scotland or none at all, safe to wear in most locations. The symbol itself bestows nobility and grace. The celtic knots and the national flower, a silver thistle with or without amethysts are obviously even more typical. More specialist are things like the _luckenbooth_ brooch or charm which I bought for my mother on a chain when she was ill. Originally an engagement love token associated with Edinburgh,  it's evolved to become a charm of protection. Any Scott (or Scottish born) designer or artist always sell very well here. The Art Nouveau era Glasgow School obviously fetch huge prices but these are often sold in London or New York.
> 
> Lockets are always wonderful and I love snake jewellery too, another favourite symbol of the Victorian era.  I like the sound of your collection, so nice you have a certain style and a brilliant time to collect Vic stuff at the moment. Not antique but Gucci is inspired by Vic jewellery motifs and symbols. Their _Le Marché des Merveilles_ collection they have a gold/di snake, and bg with either in blue with a blue topaz or green with ?
> 
> View attachment 3828032
> 
> 
> 
> You've really given me something to think about, what do I collect?
> 
> I'm not a big stones collector but there are a few exceptions. I have an opal egg, demantoid garnets and an emerald cut Alexandrite. I would love a natural green diamond but I can't afford it. I know I'm alone but I also like grey diamonds. I've worked at diamond conferences, there's a lot of skullduggery in 'investment' gems so I leave well alone, I don't blame anyone from buying where they can trace a stone right to it's source.
> 
> Most of my jewellery is about the design and/or craftwork. I love high modernist jewellery but then, on the other hand I love antique enamelled work and I'm a huge fan of old Jaipur or cloisonné. It's enough to have just a few beautiful examples rather than tons. I do have rather a lot of (mostly French) deco pieces but then they're more affordable and I _used _to collect revivalist-Renaissance enamel/gem jewellery like Giuliano and Castellani but sold it all, I just couldn't be responsible for it anymore.
> 
> 
> Other gem set things I have have mostly been gifts. Little known jewellers like Lebanese Tabbah http://tabbah.com/ that my mother discovered in Monaco 30 years ago. I actually prefer either gold only or gems set into unusual materials like ebony or granite. Unusual things set into gold also work for me and Elizabeth Gage (happily very out of fashion now) is perfect for pre-loved collecting.
> 
> As for Scandi style I have very few JG but I know _real_ collectors and I can't compare or compete. I favour Vivianna Torun Bülow-Hübe designs. I also collect other mid-century Scandi designs, but from Norway especially.
> 
> As you can see I like lots of different types.



Very interacting exploration of history, context and taste, as always papertiger. 
I looked up offerings from the designers you mentioned, I like that there is the creativity that you see in independent jewelry artists combined with more precious/long lasting materials. 
I did not know that agate is so typical of the Scottish jewelry style. Is this because agate is found often in the landscape? I have an emotional tie to agates because they are often found around here in the mountains, and when I was very small my grandfather and I would go "agate hunting", which was luckily a very easy task even for a 4 year old. I started to live opals as well in my preteens because they have similar optic properties. I leaned about opals when I became interested in reading about Australia and never lost the fascination. Do you have any opal or agate jewelry that you wear often? 
I'm sure your opal egg is stunning! 
The alexandrite also made me smile because it is my birthstone. I don't hear it mentioned often, and most gemstone charts default to the other June birthstone, pearl, which I put up a resistance to as a child and have never completely given up.


----------



## nicole0612

luckylove said:


> Oh my gosh! Nicole, i am glad you are ok! Thank goodness no further damage to your house.
> 
> I am learning so much from you all about different jewelers and the thought process behind each of your collections. My mom has a wonderful and eclectic, yet deeply personal jewelry collection.  I always used to love sorting through her unique collection. I have neglected my jewelry wardrobe in recent years, but also have a passion for unusual pieces. Many years ago, our home was burglarized and much of my jewelry was stolen.  I always suspected it was an inside job and related to someone who worked in my home at the time. I never did seek to replace any of it since most pieces were bought through my travels. Seeing many gorgeous pieces posted throughout this thread is really inspiring me to think about ways I can create an interesting, personal collection at some point.
> 
> BBC... your earring collection is spectacular! The rings others have posted are wonderful as well.  I love pieces that are unique and not quite seen everywhere.



Thank you so much luckylove, (and thank you everyone who commiserated with me over my little scary accident).
That must have been devastating to lose so much of your jewelry collection, particularly because it was so personal and commemorated your experiences and travels, and heartbreaking above all since it seems that someone you know was involved. Sadly, I have heard cases of this happening far too frequently.
I am so glad that this thread has given you inspiration to consider starting again. Perhaps you can slowly build up your collection in the beautiful way that you did originally; collecting pieces with an emotional significance. That is one of my favorite ways to collect jewelry because it ensures that even if styles change or metal preferences shift again, it will always bring a smile to my face and have value to me.


----------



## nicole0612

bunnycat said:


> Sorry I've been out everyone! I've ben helping with some of the dogs displaced by Harvey (cleaning cages while the staff at the emergency shelter take them on walks) and I pretty much crash when I finish with that and sleep for hours. I didn't realize until after the second time that I was getting up and down on my hands and knees a minimum of 3-4 times per cage X 30ish cages....And well....a workout is a workoutis a workout....
> 
> over the weekend I went through towels and cleaned them and will donate the ones that are older or don't go since they are short on cages towels too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Etienne Peret bezel! I happen to adore bezels myself, and I think, if I get to upgrade one more time, or if I ever get tired of the vintage setting, I will move to rose gold with white gold bezel.
> 
> PS- You can pick up simple rose gold bubble bands (similar to the VCA La Perlee) for under $100 each on Etsy and they look fabulous stacked and would give you some instant "color". I prefer the look of yellow and rose gold on me. White is still the most popular, but I think it washed me out and I went with white metals because that's what everyone gets. Now I know better.
> 
> 
> 
> I love hearing about people's skin care adventures. I've always kept a range of skincare products, even when I was barely a teen, I knew I would have to take care of my skin well. My mom has had 2 surgeries, but I know I could never do that. I'd rather spend it on product than going under the knife.
> 
> I mostly wear just a little bit of tinted moisturizer and a little blush and lipstick unless I am going somewhere. Most days, all I put on is lipstick and moisturizer. But, I will (very sadly) admit to having about 4 different wrinkle creams and serums partly  because I can't decide which brand I like best. So in addition to cleanse/exfoliate, tone, (mask and so on) I have a serum for smoothing texture, luminosity, day cream, night time wrinkle cream, a lifting serum....
> 
> 
> 
> Cool- I just bought a pair of leopard print mules very similar....For someone who might be shy of leopard or animal prints, shoes are a good way to add just a hint of it, and its easy to keep the rest of the outfit toned down and classy so they provide a little pop.
> 
> I have a tiger stripey shirt I wear on occasion, and don't feel at all tacky. I'd probably draw the line for myself these days at leopard print pants.....Aw, dang. I just remembered I have a leopard print dress I wear for dancing, so maybe I am shot down there too. But I don't think it is tacky either...
> 
> Tiger print shirt:
> View attachment 3828211
> 
> 
> Leopard dress....I do get lots of attention when I wear this, which is what I want when I go dancing (Argentine Tango).    Here I am dancing with a friend of mine who, like me, is picky about which leaders to dance with. I lead and follow, and I would rather lead than end up at the chiropractor from dancing with poorly trained leaders as a follower. They seem to go a little crazy when they get ahold of a follower that knows what they are doing and think its ok to lead to me all the difficult things they learned at the latest workshop not because they know how to lead it well, but because they know I can follow. Ermmm....nope...doesn't work that way...
> View attachment 3828215



Huge thumbs up for all of the work that you are doing to help these animals in need!
Also, can I say that your skincare regimen is definitely working well judging from the photo. You have beautiful skin!


----------



## nicole0612

bunnycat said:


> Oh my goodness! I'm so glad you are ok! Open the doors and windows if you can. It will help!



Thank you! Once I opened the door, the smoke did finally clear out. The power came back on around 1:30 am. It really was a reality check to remember what everyone is going through without power for weeks after the hurricanes. Very sobering and scary to realize how much we depend on technology for normal daily activities. We obviously need to work on upgrading our emergency preparations.


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> Every "fear biter" I have ever known has either had money problems or marriage problems.  They are usually up-and-coming strivers who think they never are enough or have enough.  They are often over-spent and leveraged to the hilt, and though they have 3 houses and a Porsche SUV, they had to fight like @#$% to get their kids into the "right" school and they are always worried at the back of their minds that some day it will all come crashing down.  Either that, or they are people who have crappy marriages or hateful families.  This de-stabilizes their lives, so they seek stability through cliques (which is just a fancy way of saying "gang" except with with blow-outs and designer clothes). So when someone like that is snobbish or rude, you can rest assured it isn't personal.  They are just as miserable in the rest of their life too.
> 
> I've worked with people who are famous, and people who could single-handedly pay off a significant portion of the national debt, and they are usually kind, down-to-earth, and humble.  Always beautiful manners, positive, generous, optimistic and fun to be around.  Bad manners and arrogance doesn't make people seem rich or important, it just broadcasts that they were ill-bred and poorly raised.
> 
> End of rant.



This is so true and so well said.
You are quite the opposite of this; always kind on this forum, and take an extra effort to make everyone feel appreciated, and diffuse tensions when they arise. It says a lot about you


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> I'm super sensitive too.  I just ordered the Fenty matte sticks from Sephora, so we'll see.  Most foundations make me itch.



I am interested to look into this line as well. I know it is marketed to a little younger crowd perhaps, but the expanded shades definitely has caught my interest. Please update us with your thoughts once you try them out.


----------



## MSO13

bunnycat said:


> Sorry I've been out everyone! I've ben helping with some of the dogs displaced by Harvey (cleaning cages while the staff at the emergency shelter take them on walks) and I pretty much crash when I finish with that and sleep for hours. I didn't realize until after the second time that I was getting up and down on my hands and knees a minimum of 3-4 times per cage X 30ish cages....And well....a workout is a workoutis a workout....
> 
> over the weekend I went through towels and cleaned them and will donate the ones that are older or don't go since they are short on cages towels too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Etienne Peret bezel! I happen to adore bezels myself, and I think, if I get to upgrade one more time, or if I ever get tired of the vintage setting, I will move to rose gold with white gold bezel.
> 
> PS- You can pick up simple rose gold bubble bands (similar to the VCA La Perlee) for under $100 each on Etsy and they look fabulous stacked and would give you some instant "color". I prefer the look of yellow and rose gold on me. White is still the most popular, but I think it washed me out and I went with white metals because that's what everyone gets. Now I know better.
> 
> 
> 
> I love hearing about people's skin care adventures. I've always kept a range of skincare products, even when I was barely a teen, I knew I would have to take care of my skin well. My mom has had 2 surgeries, but I know I could never do that. I'd rather spend it on product than going under the knife.
> 
> I mostly wear just a little bit of tinted moisturizer and a little blush and lipstick unless I am going somewhere. Most days, all I put on is lipstick and moisturizer. But, I will (very sadly) admit to having about 4 different wrinkle creams and serums partly  because I can't decide which brand I like best. So in addition to cleanse/exfoliate, tone, (mask and so on) I have a serum for smoothing texture, luminosity, day cream, night time wrinkle cream, a lifting serum....
> 
> 
> 
> Cool- I just bought a pair of leopard print mules very similar....For someone who might be shy of leopard or animal prints, shoes are a good way to add just a hint of it, and its easy to keep the rest of the outfit toned down and classy so they provide a little pop.
> 
> I have a tiger stripey shirt I wear on occasion, and don't feel at all tacky. I'd probably draw the line for myself these days at leopard print pants.....Aw, dang. I just remembered I have a leopard print dress I wear for dancing, so maybe I am shot down there too. But I don't think it is tacky either...
> 
> Tiger print shirt:
> View attachment 3828211
> 
> 
> Leopard dress....I do get lots of attention when I wear this, which is what I want when I go dancing (Argentine Tango).    Here I am dancing with a friend of mine who, like me, is picky about which leaders to dance with. I lead and follow, and I would rather lead than end up at the chiropractor from dancing with poorly trained leaders as a follower. They seem to go a little crazy when they get ahold of a follower that knows what they are doing and think its ok to lead to me all the difficult things they learned at the latest workshop not because they know how to lead it well, but because they know I can follow. Ermmm....nope...doesn't work that way...
> View attachment 3828215



Hope the recovery is going well, animal welfare is so close to our hearts-its great that you are helping them out during what I'm sure is a crazy time. 

I wear leopard on occasion, its a neutral in the right items I think. 

I admire your tango skills, way back in the 90s I was quite a desirable swing dance partner-easy to throw around and could keep up but like you I would only dance with partners that would look out for my safety and not just try to show off! DH is not into dancing, when we did lessons for our wedding the instructor was a mean drunk who embarrassed the men. Now DH is traumatized. 

Thanks for the Etsy tip, I'll have to start looking.


----------



## scarf1

Jewelry experts- any idea on what is approx year of this pendant locket?  It belonged to my German grandmother who was born 1890. The thingy at the top is marked 18k , not sure if the white metal is white gold. I am guessing it was made in Europe, most likely Germany or a nearby country. Small pearls. I think diamond chips?
It has sentimental value to me- my mother wore it, and lent it to me on my wedding day- something borrowed, something old and something blue. Afterwards, she told me to keep it. The photo is a pic of a great aunt - my middle name is the same as her nickname.


----------



## nicole0612

Mininana said:


> holy mother..... I was TERRIFIED my first day of school for my kid back in march. Thank goodness most of the moms work as well!!! My SIL's group is mostly SAHM, and she's a SAHM.... nothing against them but it's THE most gossipy group ever.



This is a little scary to think about as our son gets closer to school age. I just did a gut check, I can definitely be over sensitive (not get mad, but get sad) so that could be a risk for dealing with catty cliquish behavior, but I think I present myself in an accurate way that would not be threatening to anyone (hello, I am not supermom, I am burning down the house!), so maybe I will be left alone. I also tend to opt out of most "join in" activities, especially when I have work commitments (always), so maybe what I don't know won't hurt me.
I am not a WASP, by 2/3, but my family is certainly among a maligned group, especially right now. My husband can take it and doesn't care at all, but I hope it is never an issue for my son. Very luckily, it seems that in Seattle being a discriminated-against group actually attracts more good will in the collective sense, but there is also the element of unconscious discrimination from individuals. It's good to be prepared in case it becomes an issue. 
It makes me sad to hear what others have had to deal with.


----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> Jewelry experts- any idea on what is approx year of this pendant locket?  It belonged to my German grandmother who was born 1890. The thingy at the top is marked 18k , not sure if the white metal is white gold. I am guessing it was made in Europe, most likely Germany or a nearby country. Small pearls. I think diamond chips?
> It has sentimental value to me- my mother wore it, and lent it to me on my wedding day- something borrowed, something old and something blue. Afterwards, she told me to keep it. The photo is a pic of a great aunt - my middle name is the same as her nickname.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828554
> View attachment 3828553



This is so beautiful and special. I am looking forward to hearing what our jewelry experts have to say 
What is the turquoise part made of?


----------



## cafecreme15

So I popped by Boyd's ostensibly to check out the renovations, and of course I did not leave empty handed. Tried on a bunch of different things, some of which are chronicled below.


Inspired by the lovely Rag & Bone funnel neck sweater @BBC purchased, I tried on a similar style from Vince on the left. Also pictured is a Veronica Beard jacket. The hilarity that ensued when I tried on the sweater is depicted below. I didn't get a picture of the VB blazer on, but it was a little big and I ultimately decided I liked the Smythe duchess blazer in olive better than this one since it is a slimmer cut and more classic. I will get around to purchasing that eventually. 


Next I tried two pieces from Autumn Cashmere, first was this cute little black fringe jacket which I can see working over a dress for work, or being worn to the office with trousers or with jeans casually. Then I tried the cashmere sweater with the gray and black bell sleeves. 


Lol at this ridiculous Vince sweater. This was the small if you can believe that. They were out of the XS but I think I would've needed an XXXS for this to even have a chance of working. Hoping to still find and try on BBC's R&B sweater though! This was a poor replacement.


This is the autumn cashmere bell sleeve sweater. It fit like a glove and was super cute. Easy decision to take this home with me. 


Took this photo so you guys could see what I mean when I said I had a problem with the rise of most trousers. These were from Peserico.


They did have the l'agence leather leggings that BBC just purchased. I tried them on and they were SO comfortable. It was amazing. They can be seen in the above picture with the bell sleeve sweater. But alas, the rise was too high and I got the usual crotch bunching. Luckily, l'agence also makes these - they are coated to look like leather, but they aren't. They are equally as soft as the real leather ones, and they had a lower rise! Perfect fit.




Here is what ended up coming home with me! (Sorry, idk why the black jacket picture is the wrong way, and I can't figure out how to rotate it). Got both autumn cashmere pieces, the l'agence "leather" pants, and these navy j brand velvet pants, which I already had in black (cannot recommend them enough). 

All in all, a successful shopping day that started out as only an excursion to a bakery.


----------



## EmileH

That was an excellent bakery run. You found some lovely pieces.

Pirula I have been on the environ products for ten years. I love them. There is another step that was just added. My skin isn't dry, just a bit sensitive so I could probably take return A. I'm just too lazy ti go through the initial blahs.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> This behavior is pure insecurity and fear.  People who act that way do it as a defense because they have no confidence that they can survive in the world any other way.  There may be layers and layers of obnoxious and irrational actions, but the bottom line is that they are afraid, plain and simple--of themselves, of the world "out there" and of anything unknown or foreign.  In dogs it's called fear aggression.  Though it seems counter-intuitive, in working breeds like German Shepherds, the bravest and most stable working dogs are also the most easy-going and friendly off-duty.  So these people are just fearful little dogs who snap first because they think their only defense is a good offense.  They try to puff themselves up because it gives them (a false) sense of security.
> 
> Happy self-confidence creates an ability to be open and friendly because you know who you are, you're not afraid to do things on your own, and you feel fine wherever you are in the world.  You know that you don't need to put on false airs or be rude, because the world doesn't scare you.  You know that no one can take anything of importance from you.  That is an incredible gift, to be happy, humble, quietly confident and friendly to everyone.  It means you're free.


I bet for some people that would mean they are free to use faux H bags.  Like, who cares?   I imagine there are a ton of fakes of watches, jewelry, purses, paintings, etc. decorating people and the world.   I was at a lunch once with some snobby women who were carrying their H bags.   I told them I had gotten an arts & crafts tooled leather bag (purse) of the kind used in the 20's and maybe earlier. (It's a distinctive style).   I was asked how much was it?  When I said the price, which was under $100, I got disgusted looks.  That was the last outing I had with them.  I had something historically interesting in that purse, it was not intended to be a status symbol purchase.  I mean, does _everything_ have to impress people?  
I no longer have the purse but this picture will give you an idea of the style;


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That was an excellent bakery run. You found some lovely pieces.
> 
> Pirula I have been on the environ products for ten years. I love them. There is another step that was just added. My skin isn't dry, just a bit sensitive so I could probably take return A. I'm just too lazy ti go through the initial blahs.



[emoji23] and I did make it to the bakery 15 minutes before they closed and got a cherry cheese strudel! Will report back on how it is after I eat it for dessert hehe


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> So I popped by Boyd's ostensibly to check out the renovations, and of course I did not leave empty handed. Tried on a bunch of different things, some of which are chronicled below.
> View attachment 3828527
> 
> Inspired by the lovely Rag & Bone funnel neck sweater @BBC purchased, I tried on a similar style from Vince on the left. Also pictured is a Veronica Beard jacket. The hilarity that ensued when I tried on the sweater is depicted below. I didn't get a picture of the VB blazer on, but it was a little big and I ultimately decided I liked the Smythe duchess blazer in olive better than this one since it is a slimmer cut and more classic. I will get around to purchasing that eventually.
> View attachment 3828529
> 
> Next I tried two pieces from Autumn Cashmere, first was this cute little black fringe jacket which I can see working over a dress for work, or being worn to the office with trousers or with jeans casually. Then I tried the cashmere sweater with the gray and black bell sleeves.
> View attachment 3828530
> 
> Lol at this ridiculous Vince sweater. This was the small if you can believe that. They were out of the XS but I think I would've needed an XXXS for this to even have a chance of working. Hoping to still find and try on BBC's R&B sweater though! This was a poor replacement.
> View attachment 3828531
> 
> This is the autumn cashmere bell sleeve sweater. It fit like a glove and was super cute. Easy decision to take this home with me.
> View attachment 3828532
> 
> Took this photo so you guys could see what I mean when I said I had a problem with the rise of most trousers. These were from Peserico.
> View attachment 3828533
> 
> They did have the l'agence leather leggings that BBC just purchased. I tried them on and they were SO comfortable. It was amazing. They can be seen in the above picture with the bell sleeve sweater. But alas, the rise was too high and I got the usual crotch bunching. Luckily, l'agence also makes these - they are coated to look like leather, but they aren't. They are equally as soft as the real leather ones, and they had a lower rise! Perfect fit.
> View attachment 3828534
> 
> View attachment 3828535
> 
> Here is what ended up coming home with me! (Sorry, idk why the black jacket picture is the wrong way, and I can't figure out how to rotate it). Got both autumn cashmere pieces, the l'agence "leather" pants, and these navy j brand velvet pants, which I already had in black (cannot recommend them enough).
> 
> All in all, a successful shopping day that started out as only an excursion to a bakery.



First of all, you are so cute!
I love the leather leggings on you...too bad they did not fit right, but glad you found a suitable replacement.
I also find that I have to size way down in Vince XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXS, and you are slimmer than I am so I can only imagine!  The sweater looks cozy though


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> [emoji23] and I did make it to the bakery 15 minutes before they closed and got a cherry cheese strudel! Will report back on how it is after I eat it for dessert hehe



Yum. Do you know what I miss? The fresh baked apple dumplings that the Amish women make at the reading terminal market.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Very interacting exploration of history, context and taste, as always papertiger.
> I looked up offerings from the designers you mentioned, I like that there is the creativity that you see in independent jewelry artists combined with more precious/long lasting materials.
> I did not know that agate is so typical of the Scottish jewelry style. Is this because agate is found often in the landscape? I have an emotional tie to agates because they are often found around here in the mountains, and when I was very small my grandfather and I would go "agate hunting", which was luckily a very easy task even for a 4 year old. I started to live opals as well in my preteens because they have similar optic properties. I leaned about opals when I became interested in reading about Australia and never lost the fascination. Do you have any opal or agate jewelry that you wear often?
> I'm sure your opal egg is stunning!
> The alexandrite also made me smile because it is my birthstone. I don't hear it mentioned often, and most gemstone charts default to the other June birthstone, pearl, which I put up a resistance to as a child and have never completely given up.



Agate is one of the stones. Other stones and minerals are sandstone, granite, calcite, lead, gold, silver, strontium, leadhillite, marble, amethysts and other quartz, pyrite and jasper.  

Here is a precious/semi-precious map of Scotland: 





 Of course that makes sense, alexandrite with its dual colours is the perfect stone for any Gemini June baby, I bet you could wear dual coloured tourmalines too. Pearl is more for Cancer June birthdays along with moonstone too. 

My opal egg was my 18 bday present, my mother designed a 18K wg 'cage' for it. I need to find a better chain for it though.  I have agate too but it came from Austria LOL. Whenever I go to auctions (usually in Glasgow) the trad jewellery goes to ridiculous prices for what it is, in London I could but the same for very little.  I have a beautiful Vivienne Westwood necklace with lots of different subtle coloured semi-p stones including agate and I think it's a nod to Scottish jewellery. I saw a simple 18K yg kilt pin somewhere, but I can't remember where, I'd love one of those.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Anyone here use Retin A regularly? I use Tretinoin. I think it works on skin renewal.


I used Retin A regularly in my 30s.   By 40, I had to go thru 2 courses of Accutane.   Now I use nothing except soap and water.   Retin A does facilitate skin turnover, it causes some degree of peeling by drying out the skin.   And it has some medical explanation for how it works.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> So I popped by Boyd's ostensibly to check out the renovations, and of course I did not leave empty handed. Tried on a bunch of different things, some of which are chronicled below.
> View attachment 3828527
> 
> Inspired by the lovely Rag & Bone funnel neck sweater @BBC purchased, I tried on a similar style from Vince on the left. Also pictured is a Veronica Beard jacket. The hilarity that ensued when I tried on the sweater is depicted below. I didn't get a picture of the VB blazer on, but it was a little big and I ultimately decided I liked the Smythe duchess blazer in olive better than this one since it is a slimmer cut and more classic. I will get around to purchasing that eventually.
> View attachment 3828529
> 
> Next I tried two pieces from Autumn Cashmere, first was this cute little black fringe jacket which I can see working over a dress for work, or being worn to the office with trousers or with jeans casually. Then I tried the cashmere sweater with the gray and black bell sleeves.
> View attachment 3828530
> 
> Lol at this ridiculous Vince sweater. This was the small if you can believe that. They were out of the XS but I think I would've needed an XXXS for this to even have a chance of working. Hoping to still find and try on BBC's R&B sweater though! This was a poor replacement.
> View attachment 3828531
> 
> This is the autumn cashmere bell sleeve sweater. It fit like a glove and was super cute. Easy decision to take this home with me.
> View attachment 3828532
> 
> Took this photo so you guys could see what I mean when I said I had a problem with the rise of most trousers. These were from Peserico.
> View attachment 3828533
> 
> They did have the l'agence leather leggings that BBC just purchased. I tried them on and they were SO comfortable. It was amazing. They can be seen in the above picture with the bell sleeve sweater. But alas, the rise was too high and I got the usual crotch bunching. Luckily, l'agence also makes these - they are coated to look like leather, but they aren't. They are equally as soft as the real leather ones, and they had a lower rise! Perfect fit.
> View attachment 3828534
> 
> View attachment 3828535
> 
> Here is what ended up coming home with me! (Sorry, idk why the black jacket picture is the wrong way, and I can't figure out how to rotate it). Got both autumn cashmere pieces, the l'agence "leather" pants, and these navy j brand velvet pants, which I already had in black (cannot recommend them enough).
> 
> All in all, a successful shopping day that started out as only an excursion to a bakery.



Lovely, what a great shop. I like the leggings and the long, bell-shape sleeved sweater especially but I also like the look of the olive military jacket, did it not look good on?


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you PbP, luckily no damage done, just a bit tired and rumpled looking this morning.
> I agree, black is so difficult to photograph, but I am curious about the different look with the belt.


Do you have a gas stove?   And what's an automatic teapot or whatever it was that had a meltdown.  Geez, what a frightening experience.   Baking soda is a handy thing to keep around the stove.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Agate is one of the stones. Other stones and minerals are sandstone, granite, calcite, lead, gold, silver, strontium, leadhillite, marble, amethysts and other quartz, pyrite and jasper.
> 
> Here is a precious/semi-precious map of Scotland:
> 
> View attachment 3828581
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that makes sense, alexandrite with its dual colours is the perfect stone for any Gemini June baby, I bet you could wear dual coloured tourmalines too. Pearl is more for Cancer June birthdays along with moonstone too.
> 
> My opal egg was my 18 bday present, my mother designed a 18K wg 'cage' for it. I need to find a better chain for it though.  I have agate too but it came from Austria LOL. Whenever I go to auctions (usually in Glasgow) the trad jewellery goes to ridiculous prices for what it is, in London I could but the same for very little.  I have a beautiful Vivienne Westwood necklace with lots of different subtle coloured semi-p stones including agate and I think it's a nod to Scottish jewellery. I saw a simple 18K yg kilt pin somewhere, but I can't remember where, I'd love one of those.


Isn't Scotland famous for cairngorm quartz?  I never see Scottish agate set with a brownish-gray stone like the following, instead I have regularly seen a honey colored citrine, with a bit of red in it (possibly heat-treated), which I don't think goes very well with the muted colors of Scottish agate.  Such smoky quartz can be very pretty.





I have never tried getting something via auction.  *Papertiger*, how did you get started using them as a venue for interesting (and one hopes potentially undervalued) items?

I have to go back and read your jewelry postings now that the evening's coming.  They look (and always prove to be) so interesting!  You are such an asset to this thread/forum/life in general.


----------



## scarf1

nicole0612 said:


> This is so beautiful and special. I am looking forward to hearing what our jewelry experts have to say
> What is the turquoise part made of?


Not sure, but think it is enamel.


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> Jewelry experts- any idea on what is approx year of this pendant locket?  It belonged to my German grandmother who was born 1890. The thingy at the top is marked 18k , not sure if the white metal is white gold. I am guessing it was made in Europe, most likely Germany or a nearby country. Small pearls. I think diamond chips?
> It has sentimental value to me- my mother wore it, and lent it to me on my wedding day- something borrowed, something old and something blue. Afterwards, she told me to keep it. The photo is a pic of a great aunt - my middle name is the same as her nickname.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828554
> View attachment 3828553



This is exquisite scarf1.


----------



## Genie27

Cafecreme, those are awesome on you! Nice haul! 

Nicole, I'm glad that your domestic challenge ended well. That's scary. 

PT, I was always fascinated by Indian enamel and precious stone work - do you know anything about that? I believe you mentioned it was not valued for a while?


----------



## scarf1

papertiger said:


> Agate is one of the stones. Other stones and minerals are sandstone, granite, calcite, lead, gold, silver, strontium, leadhillite, marble, amethysts and other quartz, pyrite and jasper.
> 
> Here is a precious/semi-precious map of Scotland:
> 
> View attachment 3828581
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that makes sense, alexandrite with its dual colours is the perfect stone for any Gemini June baby, I bet you could wear dual coloured tourmalines too. Pearl is more for Cancer June birthdays along with moonstone too.
> 
> My opal egg was my 18 bday present, my mother designed a 18K wg 'cage' for it. I need to find a better chain for it though.  I have agate too but it came from Austria LOL. Whenever I go to auctions (usually in Glasgow) the trad jewellery goes to ridiculous prices for what it is, in London I could but the same for very little.  I have a beautiful Vivienne Westwood necklace with lots of different subtle coloured semi-p stones including agate and I think it's a nod to Scottish jewellery. I saw a simple 18K yg kilt pin somewhere, but I can't remember where, I'd love one of those.


Need to google alexandrite. I am a June Gemini.


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Jewelry experts- any idea on what is approx year of this pendant locket?  It belonged to my German grandmother who was born 1890. The thingy at the top is marked 18k , not sure if the white metal is white gold. I am guessing it was made in Europe, most likely Germany or a nearby country. Small pearls. I think diamond chips?
> It has sentimental value to me- my mother wore it, and lent it to me on my wedding day- something borrowed, something old and something blue. Afterwards, she told me to keep it. The photo is a pic of a great aunt - my middle name is the same as her nickname.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828554
> View attachment 3828553



It's so pretty, it looks early twentieth century to me. Possibly 1920s looking back to an earlier time. White metal at that time was usually silver. I can't see diamonds on my screen but I see marcasite work which is also common using silver.  Wg didn't come in 'till later and it doesn't have the tone of platinum.


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Need to google alexandrite. I am a June Gemini.



It's TDF


----------



## scarf1

papertiger said:


> It's so pretty, it looks early twentieth century to me. Possibly 1920s looking back to an earlier time. White metal at that time was usually silver. I can't see diamonds on my screen but I see marcasite work which is also common using silver.  Wg didn't come in 'till later and it doesn't have the tone of platinum.


The only reason I don't think it is silver is that I have had for over 40 years, and the silver bits have never tarnished nor have I polished it. The chain is I think silver, as it has some tarnish.
When was platinum used? 

The photo is from early 20th century, probably around 1920, but I have no idea when it it was placed in the locket.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Isn't Scotland famous for cairngorm quartz?  I never see Scottish agate set with a brownish-gray stone like the following, instead I have regularly seen a honey colored citrine, with a bit of red in it (possibly heat-treated), which I don't think goes very well with the muted colors of Scottish agate.  Such smoky quartz can be very pretty.
> 
> View attachment 3828624
> 
> 
> 
> I have never tried getting something via auction.  *Papertiger*, how did you get started using them as a venue for interesting (and one hopes potentially undervalued) items?
> 
> I have to go back and read your jewelry postings now that the evening's coming.  They look (and always prove to be) so interesting!  You are such an asset to this thread/forum/life in general.



You are such a darling. 

My mother dragged me to auctions throughout my childhood. I found them so long and boring I can't believe I absolutely love them now.  Not much is undervalued these days because nearly all auctions go online. If the appraiser set the reserve too low (usually the same figure or 10% above/below the estimate) the market soon corrects it. I don't bother taking part in 'live' if the auction is too highly publicised, I just leave my maximum bid(s) with the House and hope for the best.  That way I'm not tempted away from what I think something is worth to me/what I can afford.


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> First of all, you are so cute!
> I love the leather leggings on you...too bad they did not fit right, but glad you found a suitable replacement.
> I also find that I have to size way down in Vince XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXS, and you are slimmer than I am so I can only imagine!  The sweater looks cozy though



Aw thanks, Nicole! You're so sweet. I loved them too, and they fit perfectly everywhere else other than the bottom of the crotch since the rise was probably like half an inch or so too high for me. The sweater was super cozy! I could've fit a whole other me-sized person in it though from the back.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yum. Do you know what I miss? The fresh baked apple dumplings that the Amish women make at the reading terminal market.



Oh my that sounds heavenly, and like it is probably from Beiler's! Their baked goods are out of this world delicious. There is always a line winding around the whole market for their donuts, but I prefer the cakes, pies, and other goodies.



papertiger said:


> Lovely, what a great shop. I like the leggings and the long, bell-shape sleeved sweater especially but I also like the look of the olive military jacket, did it not look good on?


Thanks, papertiger! The leggings I ended up getting are actually much more flattering than in the picture, I just couldn't get a good angle. They look very similar to the leggings worn with the bell sweater, just with a slightly lower rise to minimize the drop-crotch. And the jacket was a little big on me - it was a 4 and I needed a 2, but there weren't any left in that size. I couldve had it altered since the alterations team at Boyd's is the best, but my SA and I decided we liked the look of the Smythe blazer more for me. It's a more tailored fit than VB, which is what I'm looking for. Here's a link to the Smythe (which the store unfortunately doesn't carry anymore). I am glad I tried this one on though, because I saw it in the window display and loved it, but now I know it wasn't the best piece for me. 
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...27356&P_name=Smythe&N=306593675&bmUID=lDBAm3w


Genie27 said:


> Cafecreme, those are awesome on you! Nice haul!
> 
> Nicole, I'm glad that your domestic challenge ended well. That's scary.
> 
> PT, I was always fascinated by Indian enamel and precious stone work - do you know anything about that? I believe you mentioned it was not valued for a while?



Thanks, Genie!!


----------



## EmileH

My white shirt problem is solved. I really couldn't bring myself to pay $1850 for the Chanel shirt. It was gorgeous but I know what happens to all white cotton shirts over time. I bought this Anne Fontaine shirt with their $50 off promotion, so it was $345. I'm not sure I love the ruffled sleeves. I feel like a flamenco dancer. But the collar is perfect and it buttons off. I can put it in my plain white Anne Fontaine shirt to wear under my jacket. It also comes with a very nice second collar that I can use on either shirt. But if you don't have the plain anniversary shirt it won't be helpful. Unless you can deal with the sleeves on this one. So I'm paying $345 for the collars. Unless I figure out how to not look silly in the ruffled sleeves.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Her white shirts are beautifully fitted and excellent quality. You just have to hunt for styles that aren't too over the top.


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> The only reason I don't think it is silver is that I have had for over 40 years, and the silver bits have never tarnished nor have I polished it. The chain is I think silver, as it has some tarnish.
> When was platinum used?
> 
> The photo is from early 20th century, probably around 1920, but I have no idea when it it was placed in the locket.



Platinum came in commercially early 20 C. The work was often very fine (platinum is very strong). 

German nineteenth century pieces either tend to be bigger and heavier, made of silver (particularly renaissance revival pieces often called Austro Hungarian) or made of steel or iron (Berlin work) or very fine all-gold pieces, again usually larger.  Only in Victorian Britain was the taste for smaller pieces at the beginning of the era (1837-50) and of course plat wasn't available nor wg, the '18K' mark shows that it's not British.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Is it fall yet? I so want to start wearing my fall clothes. Our temperatures are still around 80F. Summer clothes are really not as much fun. [emoji22]
> 
> Courtesy of momasurus here is the cashmere coat that I tried at Hermes. The collar can be worn in a variety of ways.  I didn't get a picture with a Kelly belt but I really like that look.
> 
> View attachment 3826980


It's a beautiful coat on you, PbP.  How would you compare the cashmere with Max Mara?



arabesques said:


> I promised a mod pic when possible of my new Theory leather jacket...and with PbP's discussion of coats and shopping/wardrobe rules, this is maybe a good moment.  I'm in the midst of doing quite a bit of replacements—jeans, black trousers, black/dark sleeveless tops—and preparing for a winter of travel.  For me, an acquisition has to be part of that travel wardrobe (and fit within a carry-on suitcase) and be something I'm excited to wear everyday.  This jacket fits that criteria.


Wow! You look amazing!!!



Mininana said:


> View attachment 3827290
> 
> 
> 
> Is everyone having a good weekend? I'm having fun now that I have the tpf app and can upload pics!!
> 
> K32 raisin and k28 plomb


Gorgeous colors! I'm glad you're back in action, yay!



BBC said:


> Believe it or not, gray was chosen by DS1 -
> 
> We just renovated our loft room. It was the only room in the house we never touched and it was pretty bad...lately just used for storage or sleepovers. We cleaned the whole thing out, painted, added flooring and shelves. DS1 wanted it gray and he picked the color. I am adding photos here. DS1 is hiding behind his laptop in bed.
> 
> The closet is small but fits all his hanging stuff and I put in hooks for belts and ties. What you can't see is the set of drawers next to the desk, they were original built-ins and they are at least three feet deep each, so all his folded things totally fit:
> 
> I tried a pano pic, but am going with separate pics instead. Yes, the room has two skylights. Furniture from Ikea (that's the smallest fold-out couch, I did lots of research!)
> 
> View attachment 3827482
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827483
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827485
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827486
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827487


Great room and nice color choice for the wall. The bed is super cool!



nicole0612 said:


> The power has only been out here for two hours and I already started a fire...
> I turned on our stove with a lighter and placed a kettle on it to make some tea, then went upstairs to get a pitcher for more water. I thought I heard the rolling sound of water boiling, but came down the stairs to see flames billowing up and smoke filling the air!
> It turns out the automatic kettle is not a stove-worthy apparatus.
> No damage done to the house thankfully, but it is now almost midnight and the smoke alarm will not stop going off because there is no power to run the fans to clear the smoke.
> I am so glad I live in the 21st century. I would never have made it in the olden times.
> View attachment 3827947
> 
> View attachment 3827948


What a close call, hope you are doing better, Nicole



bunnycat said:


> Sorry I've been out everyone! I've ben helping with some of the dogs displaced by Harvey (cleaning cages while the staff at the emergency shelter take them on walks) and I pretty much crash when I finish with that and sleep for hours. I didn't realize until after the second time that I was getting up and down on my hands and knees a minimum of 3-4 times per cage X 30ish cages....And well....a workout is a workoutis a workout....
> 
> over the weekend I went through towels and cleaned them and will donate the ones that are older or don't go since they are short on cages towels too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Etienne Peret bezel! I happen to adore bezels myself, and I think, if I get to upgrade one more time, or if I ever get tired of the vintage setting, I will move to rose gold with white gold bezel.
> 
> PS- You can pick up simple rose gold bubble bands (similar to the VCA La Perlee) for under $100 each on Etsy and they look fabulous stacked and would give you some instant "color". I prefer the look of yellow and rose gold on me. White is still the most popular, but I think it washed me out and I went with white metals because that's what everyone gets. Now I know better.
> 
> 
> 
> I love hearing about people's skin care adventures. I've always kept a range of skincare products, even when I was barely a teen, I knew I would have to take care of my skin well. My mom has had 2 surgeries, but I know I could never do that. I'd rather spend it on product than going under the knife.
> 
> I mostly wear just a little bit of tinted moisturizer and a little blush and lipstick unless I am going somewhere. Most days, all I put on is lipstick and moisturizer. But, I will (very sadly) admit to having about 4 different wrinkle creams and serums partly  because I can't decide which brand I like best. So in addition to cleanse/exfoliate, tone, (mask and so on) I have a serum for smoothing texture, luminosity, day cream, night time wrinkle cream, a lifting serum....
> 
> 
> 
> Cool- I just bought a pair of leopard print mules very similar....For someone who might be shy of leopard or animal prints, shoes are a good way to add just a hint of it, and its easy to keep the rest of the outfit toned down and classy so they provide a little pop.
> 
> I have a tiger stripey shirt I wear on occasion, and don't feel at all tacky. I'd probably draw the line for myself these days at leopard print pants.....Aw, dang. I just remembered I have a leopard print dress I wear for dancing, so maybe I am shot down there too. But I don't think it is tacky either...
> 
> Tiger print shirt:
> View attachment 3828211
> 
> 
> Leopard dress....I do get lots of attention when I wear this, which is what I want when I go dancing (Argentine Tango).    Here I am dancing with a friend of mine who, like me, is picky about which leaders to dance with. I lead and follow, and I would rather lead than end up at the chiropractor from dancing with poorly trained leaders as a follower. They seem to go a little crazy when they get ahold of a follower that knows what they are doing and think its ok to lead to me all the difficult things they learned at the latest workshop not because they know how to lead it well, but because they know I can follow. Ermmm....nope...doesn't work that way...
> View attachment 3828215


Wow, you look fabulous! The dress is made for dancing!



cafecreme15 said:


> So I popped by Boyd's ostensibly to check out the renovations, and of course I did not leave empty handed. Tried on a bunch of different things, some of which are chronicled below.
> View attachment 3828527
> 
> Inspired by the lovely Rag & Bone funnel neck sweater @BBC purchased, I tried on a similar style from Vince on the left. Also pictured is a Veronica Beard jacket. The hilarity that ensued when I tried on the sweater is depicted below. I didn't get a picture of the VB blazer on, but it was a little big and I ultimately decided I liked the Smythe duchess blazer in olive better than this one since it is a slimmer cut and more classic. I will get around to purchasing that eventually.
> View attachment 3828529
> 
> Next I tried two pieces from Autumn Cashmere, first was this cute little black fringe jacket which I can see working over a dress for work, or being worn to the office with trousers or with jeans casually. Then I tried the cashmere sweater with the gray and black bell sleeves.
> View attachment 3828530
> 
> Lol at this ridiculous Vince sweater. This was the small if you can believe that. They were out of the XS but I think I would've needed an XXXS for this to even have a chance of working. Hoping to still find and try on BBC's R&B sweater though! This was a poor replacement.
> View attachment 3828531
> 
> This is the autumn cashmere bell sleeve sweater. It fit like a glove and was super cute. Easy decision to take this home with me.
> View attachment 3828532
> 
> Took this photo so you guys could see what I mean when I said I had a problem with the rise of most trousers. These were from Peserico.
> View attachment 3828533
> 
> They did have the l'agence leather leggings that BBC just purchased. I tried them on and they were SO comfortable. It was amazing. They can be seen in the above picture with the bell sleeve sweater. But alas, the rise was too high and I got the usual crotch bunching. Luckily, l'agence also makes these - they are coated to look like leather, but they aren't. They are equally as soft as the real leather ones, and they had a lower rise! Perfect fit.
> View attachment 3828534
> 
> View attachment 3828535
> 
> Here is what ended up coming home with me! (Sorry, idk why the black jacket picture is the wrong way, and I can't figure out how to rotate it). Got both autumn cashmere pieces, the l'agence "leather" pants, and these navy j brand velvet pants, which I already had in black (cannot recommend them enough).
> 
> All in all, a successful shopping day that started out as only an excursion to a bakery.


Nice to see you! Great choices, especially love the bell sleeve top and outfit on you.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Jewellery with agate is so typical of the Scottish style and the PoW feathers or the _fleurs de lis_ was a very popular style in Victorian times as it was associated with French/Scottish links (Catholic) and the British monarchy (Protestant) and it was first used by the Royal family in Britain as a claim to the French royal throne. A double bluff in Scotland or none at all, safe to wear in most locations. The symbol itself bestows nobility and grace. The celtic knots and the national flower, a silver thistle with or without amethysts are obviously even more typical. More specialist are things like the _luckenbooth_ brooch or charm which I bought for my mother on a chain when she was ill. Originally an engagement love token associated with Edinburgh,  it's evolved to become a charm of protection. Any Scott (or Scottish born) designer or artist always sell very well here. The Art Nouveau era Glasgow School obviously fetch huge prices but these are often sold in London or New York.
> 
> Lockets are always wonderful and I love snake jewellery too, another favourite symbol of the Victorian era.  I like the sound of your collection, so nice you have a certain style and a brilliant time to collect Vic stuff at the moment. Not antique but Gucci is inspired by Vic jewellery motifs and symbols. Their _Le Marché des Merveilles_ collection they have a gold/di snake, and bg with either in blue with a blue topaz or green with ?
> 
> View attachment 3828032
> 
> You've really given me something to think about, what do I collect?
> 
> I'm not a big stones collector but there are a few exceptions. I have an opal egg, demantoid garnets and an emerald cut Alexandrite. I would love a natural green diamond but I can't afford it. I know I'm alone but I also like grey diamonds. I've worked at diamond conferences, there's a lot of skullduggery in 'investment' gems so I leave well alone, I don't blame anyone from buying where they can trace a stone right to it's source.
> 
> Most of my jewellery is about the design and/or craftwork. I love high modernist jewellery but then, on the other hand I love antique enamelled work and I'm a huge fan of old Jaipur or cloisonné. It's enough to have just a few beautiful examples rather than tons. I do have rather a lot of (mostly French) deco pieces but then they're more affordable and I _used _to collect revivalist-Renaissance enamel/gem jewellery like Giuliano and Castellani but sold it all, I just couldn't be responsible for it anymore.
> 
> 
> Other gem set things I have have mostly been gifts. Little known jewellers like Lebanese Tabbah http://tabbah.com/ that my mother discovered in Monaco 30 years ago. I actually prefer either gold only or gems set into unusual materials like ebony or granite. Unusual things set into gold also work for me and Elizabeth Gage (happily very out of fashion now) is perfect for pre-loved collecting.
> 
> As for Scandi style I have very few JG but I know _real_ collectors and I can't compare or compete. I favour Vivianna Torun Bülow-Hübe designs. I also collect other mid-century Scandi designs, but from Norway especially.
> 
> As you can see I like lots of different types.



I have been to a thing called Jewelry Camp, and have attended several lectures/museum exhibits held by ASJRA, the Association for the Study of Jewelry and Related Arts.  If I wasn't working, conceivably I'd do more with them.   Camp and ASJRA often had Christie Romero as a speaker -- she wrote the Warman's [historical] jewelry guides.  ASJRA has conferences focusing on, say, Art Nouveau, Revival jewelry, etc.   At one conference, a speaker from the UK talked about the jewels of Wallis Simpson (Duchess of Windsor).   In an aside, he mentioned that the gemstones in her jewelry weren't top-notch -- i presume this did not refer to her Cartier pieces but perhaps to some of the gifts of the Prince of Wales.  I've always been a little bit thrilled that he said that.  I guess she liked really chunky knuckle dusters more than the small and perfect.  Her first big cat jewelry had a big cat perched on an emerald that was definitely big, but seemed to be kinda light in color.   

I love looking at zircons and tourmalines, looking at the gem displays in natural history museums.    For several years I wore a ring with a dravite (brown) tourmaline.  Usually brown gemstones do not fly off the store counters but a good dravite would have flashes of other colors, like orange,and this made them interesting to look at.  Zircons I like b/c they look like they have 10,000 facets but that's an optical illusion.  Again, I like brown tones, earth colors -- even tho zircons are valued for their brilliant blue colors.   

Some vintage Hermes bracelets show traces of a Scandinavian, Dinh Van, or Tiffany influence.  Similarly, I like costume jewelry that has been influenced by fine jewelry.  It's an intellectual interest to see how designs get interpreted and replicated, more than to have copies of stuff -- I don't wear costume jewelry very much.    Of course, the same trickle-down process occurs in fashion but there the influences are more evident.  I always thought of David Yurman Renaissance bracelets as a revival of a classical (i.e., Greek or Roman) style. I used to bypass Greek and Roman jewelry in books or museums but now I'd like to learn more about it (as well as ethnic silver jewelry).  

Torun or Ibe Dahlquist or Rey Urban did some neat and unusual stuff, always worth checking on.   
	

		
			
		

		
	




This Ibe Dahlquist bracelet couldn't have been done in any era but the 70's.  This is the criteria of the jewelry specialists:  that a piece of jewelry reflects its time.



I


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My white shirt problem is solved. I really couldn't bring myself to pay $1850 for the Chanel shirt. It was gorgeous but I know what happens to all white cotton shirts over time. I bought this Anne Fontaine shirt with their $50 off promotion, so it was $345. I'm not sure I love the ruffled sleeves. I feel like a flamenco dancer. But the collar is perfect and it buttons off. I can put it in my plain white Anne Fontaine shirt to wear under my jacket. It also comes with a very nice second collar that I can use on either shirt. But if you don't have the plain anniversary shirt it won't be helpful. Unless you can deal with the sleeves on this one. So I'm paying $345 for the collars. Unless I figure out how to not look silly in the ruffled sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828716
> 
> 
> Her white shirts are beautifully fitted and excellent quality. You just have to hunt for styles that aren't too over the top.



Love that shirt. I bought a AF dress a couple of years ago in Nice. Everything is beautifully made as you say. But it's funny, I always think mostly everything  is too tame LOL.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My white shirt problem is solved. I really couldn't bring myself to pay $1850 for the Chanel shirt. It was gorgeous but I know what happens to all white cotton shirts over time. I bought this Anne Fontaine shirt with their $50 off promotion, so it was $345. I'm not sure I love the ruffled sleeves. I feel like a flamenco dancer. But the collar is perfect and it buttons off. I can put it in my plain white Anne Fontaine shirt to wear under my jacket. It also comes with a very nice second collar that I can use on either shirt. But if you don't have the plain anniversary shirt it won't be helpful. Unless you can deal with the sleeves on this one. So I'm paying $345 for the collars. Unless I figure out how to not look silly in the ruffled sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828716
> 
> 
> Her white shirts are beautifully fitted and excellent quality. You just have to hunt for styles that aren't too over the top.



Love the collar! Couldn't pull off those sleeves though. Flamenco dancer is an apt description.


----------



## Genie27

Or Seinfeld in his puffy shirt.


----------



## Genie27

I'm on a similar hunt for fitted shirts/tops. And it seems most are cut absolutely straight. Which sucks for anyone who has boobs. 

For the tailoring experts - can a seamstress add darts or narrow a waistline/torso to improve fit? If so I have a few I can take to my seamstress.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Agate is one of the stones. Other stones and minerals are sandstone, granite, calcite, lead, gold, silver, strontium, leadhillite, marble, amethysts and other quartz, pyrite and jasper.
> 
> Here is a precious/semi-precious map of Scotland:
> 
> View attachment 3828581
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that makes sense, alexandrite with its dual colours is the perfect stone for any Gemini June baby, I bet you could wear dual coloured tourmalines too. Pearl is more for Cancer June birthdays along with moonstone too.
> 
> My opal egg was my 18 bday present, my mother designed a 18K wg 'cage' for it. I need to find a better chain for it though.  I have agate too but it came from Austria LOL. Whenever I go to auctions (usually in Glasgow) the trad jewellery goes to ridiculous prices for what it is, in London I could but the same for very little.  I have a beautiful Vivienne Westwood necklace with lots of different subtle coloured semi-p stones including agate and I think it's a nod to Scottish jewellery. I saw a simple 18K yg kilt pin somewhere, but I can't remember where, I'd love one of those.



How fascinating; even amethysts, sapphires and rubies! I had no idea Scotland is so rich in gems.
Well, that makes sense why I gravitate more towards alexandrite compared to pearls; I am earlier Gemini (as you may have guessed 
The Vivienne Westwood necklace sounds fascinating with the multiple gems. The Cartier multi gem pieces have always piqued my interest, but there is something a bit too vanilla for me; a dash of VW flair with the multicolored stone theme I'm sure is fantastic!
I would also love to see your opal sometime if you feel comfortable posting it. If not, the description alone sounds so interesting and unique.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I have been to a thing called Jewelry Camp, and have attended several lectures/museum exhibits held by ASJRA, the Association for the Study of Jewelry and Related Arts.  If I wasn't working, conceivably I'd do more with them.   Camp and ASJRA often had Christie Romero as a speaker -- she wrote the Warman's [historical] jewelry guides.  ASJRA has conferences focusing on, say, Art Nouveau, Revival jewelry, etc.   At one conference, a speaker from the UK talked about the jewels of Wallis Simpson (Duchess of Windsor).   In an aside, he mentioned that the gemstones in her jewelry weren't top-notch -- i presume this did not refer to her Cartier pieces but perhaps to some of the gifts of the Prince of Wales.  I've always been a little bit thrilled that he said that.  I guess she liked really chunky knuckle dusters more than the small and perfect.  Her first big cat jewelry had a big cat perched on an emerald that was definitely big, but seemed to be kinda light in color.
> 
> I love looking at zircons and tourmalines, looking at the gem displays in natural history museums.    For several years I wore a ring with a dravite (brown) tourmaline.  Usually brown gemstones do not fly off the store counters but a good dravite would have flashes of other colors, like orange,and this made them interesting to look at.  Zircons I like b/c they look like they have 10,000 facets but that's an optical illusion.  Again, I like brown tones, earth colors -- even tho zircons are valued for their brilliant blue colors.
> 
> Some vintage Hermes bracelets show traces of a Scandinavian, Dinh Van, or Tiffany influence.  Similarly, I like costume jewelry that has been influenced by fine jewelry.  It's an intellectual interest to see how designs get interpreted and replicated, more than to have copies of stuff -- I don't wear costume jewelry very much.    Of course, the same trickle-down process occurs in fashion but there the influences are more evident.  I always thought of David Yurman Renaissance bracelets as a revival of a classical (i.e., Greek or Roman) style. I used to bypass Greek and Roman jewelry in books or museums but now I'd like to learn more about it (as well as ethnic silver jewelry).
> 
> Torun or Ibe Dahlquist or Rey Urban did some neat and unusual stuff, always worth checking on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828721
> 
> 
> This Ibe Dahlquist bracelet couldn't have been done in any era but the 70's.  This is the criteria of the jewelry specialists:  that a piece of jewelry reflects its time.
> 
> 
> 
> I



The ID bracelet is just amazing, standout. 

I always think of Yurman as revival-Etruscan-revival LOL 

I like brown stones too. So that makes 2 of us  The world doesn't like brown anything atm. Even brown H bags are always the least expensive.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Nice to see you! Great choices, especially love the bell sleeve top and outfit on you.



Thank you, moirai!


I've tucked into my aforementioned dessert while watching the new episode of real housewives of Orange County. It is a piece of flaky, sweet heaven.


----------



## eagle1002us

View attachment 3828721



scarf1 said:


> Jewelry experts- any idea on what is approx year of this pendant locket?  It belonged to my German grandmother who was born 1890. The thingy at the top is marked 18k , not sure if the white metal is white gold. I am guessing it was made in Europe, most likely Germany or a nearby country. Small pearls. I think diamond chips?
> It has sentimental value to me- my mother wore it, and lent it to me on my wedding day- something borrowed, something old and something blue. Afterwards, she told me to keep it. The photo is a pic of a great aunt - my middle name is the same as her nickname.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828554
> View attachment 3828553


It looks Edwardian to me, white (in the pearls), has a garland, --- here's a link to info about Edwardian jewelry:  http://www.langantiques.com/university/Edwardian_Jewelry:_1901-1915


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I'm on a similar hunt for fitted shirts/tops. And it seems most are cut absolutely straight. Which sucks for anyone who has boobs.
> 
> *For the tailoring experts - can a seamstress add darts or narrow a waistline/torso to improve fit? If so I have a few I can take to my seamstress*.



I'm sure they can. I've a JPG jacket completely taken down 2 sizes down and a darts put in a Chanel leather waistcoat.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you, moirai!
> 
> 
> I've tucked into my aforementioned dessert while watching the new episode of real housewives of Orange County. It is a piece of flaky, sweet heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828753



Thank you so much for 'sharing'!


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Do you have a gas stove?   And what's an automatic teapot or whatever it was that had a meltdown.  Geez, what a frightening experience.   Baking soda is a handy thing to keep around the stove.



Yes, I suppose we do have a gas stove. My husband was dismayed to hear that I ate a cold dinner and told me that I could have lit the burner with a flame. I was quite surprised that I was able to get the flame going, but alas, or turns out that I am no MacGyver. An automatic teapot is wonderful, basically you just touch a button, select the beverage you are making and hit a button and the kettle heats the water to the appropriate temperature. Ours is called Breville. I suppose the next step in convenience is keureg, but that is a bit messy and maybe I am just a bit old fashioned. There is some comfort and satisfaction in pouring my own water instead of having it dispensed from a machine.


----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> Need to google alexandrite. I am a June Gemini.



Sister! [emoji177]


----------



## Genie27

I have an electric kettle. Is that not a common item in the US? I will admit I had to show DBF how to use it after he had boiled his saucepan dry (twice) in one day when he was making water hot for (instant) coffee.*

*heathen


----------



## Genie27

PbP, can the ruffles be removed? Or the sleeves shortened or something? Seems a shame to waste a whole shirt. 

I have a puffy-sleeve blouse that looks cute, but is absolutely useless under any slim cut jacket.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> The ID bracelet is just amazing, standout.
> 
> I always think of Yurman as revival-Etruscan-revival LOL
> 
> I like brown stones too. So that makes 2 of us  The world doesn't like brown anything atm. Even brown H bags are always the least expensive.


It's been a while since I was reading about revival jewelry and you're right, he is a contemporary version of it.  Since I couldn't remember for sure, it was safe to say he was reviving Classical design b/c that's a big aspect of revival jewelry.
I love Castillani and Guiliano jewelry other than the micro-mosaics, pietra dura.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My white shirt problem is solved. I really couldn't bring myself to pay $1850 for the Chanel shirt. It was gorgeous but I know what happens to all white cotton shirts over time. I bought this Anne Fontaine shirt with their $50 off promotion, so it was $345. I'm not sure I love the ruffled sleeves. I feel like a flamenco dancer. But the collar is perfect and it buttons off. I can put it in my plain white Anne Fontaine shirt to wear under my jacket. It also comes with a very nice second collar that I can use on either shirt. But if you don't have the plain anniversary shirt it won't be helpful. Unless you can deal with the sleeves on this one. So I'm paying $345 for the collars. Unless I figure out how to not look silly in the ruffled sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828716
> 
> 
> Her white shirts are beautifully fitted and excellent quality. You just have to hunt for styles that aren't too over the top.



A statement piece at a much friendlier price point! Do you plan to wear it under jackets or solo?


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> Anyone here use Retin A regularly? I use Tretinoin. I think it works on skin renewal.


Hi moma, I've been using Tretinoin for at least 2-3 years. That and sunscreen are the best anti-aging products IMO. My dermatologist highly recommends both. She's insistent on daily sunscreen preferably physical blocks like zinc oxide and titanium dioxide. Yes, Retin-A increases cell turnover and stimulates collagen production so it reduces wrinkles, helps to prevent new ones, and reduces skin discoloration. It's among the most medically studied anti-aging agents that has been found to be effective. I use it daily or every other day depending on how my skin feels. I have also had IPL twice, Intense Pulsed Light therapy, which I feel contributes significantly to the anti-aging regiment.


----------



## scarf1

papertiger said:


> Platinum came in commercially early 20 C. The work was often very fine (platinum is very strong).
> 
> German nineteenth century pieces either tend to be bigger and heavier, made of silver (particularly renaissance revival pieces often called Austro Hungarian) or made of steel or iron (Berlin work) or very fine all-gold pieces, again usually larger.  Only in Victorian Britain was the taste for smaller pieces at the beginning of the era (1837-50) and of course plat wasn't available nor wg, the '18K' mark shows that it's not British.


Thank you! I found gouiloche enamel- which started around 1880- so must be from 1880-1920 or so.


----------



## scarf1

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 3828721
> 
> 
> It looks Edwardian to me, white (in the pearls), has a garland, --- here's a link to info about Edwardian jewelry:  http://www.langantiques.com/university/Edwardian_Jewelry:_1901-1915


Thanks again! This feels right to me!


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Or Seinfeld in his puffy shirt.


You're too funny!!!


cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you, moirai!
> 
> 
> I've tucked into my aforementioned dessert while watching the new episode of real housewives of Orange County. It is a piece of flaky, sweet heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828753


Yummy! You make me want to post pics of food!


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> I have an electric kettle. Is that not a common item in the US? I will admit I had to show DBF how to use it after he had boiled his saucepan dry (twice) in one day when he was making water hot for (instant) coffee.*
> 
> *heathen


Not really common in US, since most people drink coffee or just use the microwave to heat up a mug of liquid.
As an avid tea drinker, I finally bought an electric kettle within the last year.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Hi moma, I've been using Tretinoin for at least 2-3 years. That and sunscreen are the best anti-aging products IMO. My dermatologist highly recommends both. She's insistent on daily sunscreen preferably physical blocks like zinc oxide and titanium dioxide. Yes, Retin-A increases cell turnover and stimulates collagen production so it reduces wrinkles, helps to prevent new ones, and reduces skin discoloration. It's among the most medically studied anti-aging agents that has been found to be effective. I use it daily or every other day depending on how my skin feels. I have also had IPL twice, Intense Pulsed Light therapy, which I feel contributes significantly to the anti-aging regiment.


what is pulsed light therapy  -- it's laser, right?


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> You're too funny!!!
> 
> Yummy! You make me want to post pics of food!



Generally I keep my food pics exclusively to my Instagram story, but in this case it was an integral part to today's shopping expedition [emoji57]


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> what is pulsed light therapy  -- it's laser, right?


IPL uses the same principle as laser but is not the same. IPL uses mutiple wavelengths of light energy to target the problem areas whereas laser uses one wavelength. So IPL is more effective in treating sunspots and other similar skin conditions. At the same time it improves the texture of the skin. Typically one has to go through a series of them. It feels like a rubber band snapping at the skin, not the most comfortable but worth the discomfort for how effective it is.


----------



## pigleto972001

Catching up !!!

Nicole I am glad you are safe 

Cafecreme those pieces you picked are very nice ! I saw a rag and bone dress at Neimans that was very pretty but I am trying to be good LOL. It won't last long 

It's interesting how catty ladies can get. I was always friends with guys all my life more than women. I guess I just gravitate to them lol. 
I like being a part of this thread bc yall are supportive of each other and of me. 

The thing I'm starting to find lately is that now I've been married 10 months, people keep asking me when we are going to have kids. It's been a regular occurrence lately.  And at 42 I think it's not a foregone conclusion that it could happen.


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Catching up !!!
> 
> Nicole I am glad you are safe
> 
> Cafecreme those pieces you picked are very nice ! I saw a rag and bone dress at Neimans that was very pretty but I am trying to be good LOL. It won't last long
> 
> It's interesting how catty ladies can get. I was always friends with guys all my life more than women. I guess I just gravitate to them lol.
> I like being a part of this thread bc yall are supportive of each other and of me.
> 
> The thing I'm starting to find lately is that now I've been married 10 months, people keep asking me when we are going to have kids. It's been a regular occurrence lately.  And at 42 I think it's not a foregone conclusion that it could happen.



I didn't know you were a newlywed pigleto, congrats! And people always need to bother others about something, it seems. There's a great child free by choice thread somewhere in the forum that I'm sure has great advice for how to respond to these questions if they are unwelcome.


----------



## Moirai

pigleto972001 said:


> Catching up !!!
> 
> Nicole I am glad you are safe
> 
> Cafecreme those pieces you picked are very nice ! I saw a rag and bone dress at Neimans that was very pretty but I am trying to be good LOL. It won't last long
> 
> It's interesting how catty ladies can get. I was always friends with guys all my life more than women. I guess I just gravitate to them lol.
> I like being a part of this thread bc yall are supportive of each other and of me.
> 
> The thing I'm starting to find lately is that now I've been married 10 months, people keep asking me when we are going to have kids. It's been a regular occurrence lately.  And at 42 I think it's not a foregone conclusion that it could happen.


Awww, Congrats!!!


----------



## essiedub

arabesques said:


> I promised a mod pic when possible of my new Theory leather jacket...and with PbP's discussion of coats and shopping/wardrobe rules, this is maybe a good moment.  I'm in the midst of doing quite a bit of replacements—jeans, black trousers, black/dark sleeveless tops—and preparing for a winter of travel.  For me, an acquisition has to be part of that travel wardrobe (and fit within a carry-on suitcase) and be something I'm excited to wear everyday.  This jacket fits that criteria.



Wow.

Just stunning *arabesques*!  

I  love this.  It is such a statement piece. How frequently  or how differently could you wear it? This is an earnest question.  This has always been my challenge with the spectacular pieces so I end up with boring neutrals and boring cuts.  Thank goodness for H scarves. .any ideas on changing up such statement pieces?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai the Hermes cashmere is softer and more luxurious. The design of the coat is also better. The collar car be draped and buttoned in several ways. 

I'm mostly going to wear the collars on my plain white shirt. It's perfect for that. The ruffled collar stands up high enough but not too high. I'll play with the ruffled shirt. I can't remove the ruffles, genie. It would ruin the shirt. But hmmmm... I need a sleeveless white shirt for layering. It's a sin but maybe I'll have my seamstress take the sleeves off. Then I'll have a sleeveless shirt to wear with all of the various collars. I'll have to try it on again. 

Genie, Anne Fontaine cuts well for someone with curves. She is French but spent time in Brazil or the other way around. So she knows how to flatter curves. The price point is fair for the high quality. About $300-400 for a blouse. But some of the styles are crazy. Like all brands you have in inspect quality of each piece and make a judgment.

For lower priced well fitting shirts to just layer under something the banana republic no iron shirts are a great and very inexpensive. They dressed Robin Wright in these shirts a lot the first season of House of Cards. 

Pigleto I'm sorry. Been there done that. I was getting those comments until I was 47 or 48. I think I snapped at the last person: look I am 48 and it's not happening. The comments finally stopped this year. Maybe I aged a lot in the last year?! [emoji15] I didn't want children. But if someone did and couldn't how awful would it be to hear those comments? Women are very judgmental of each other. I really don't like that and I won't buy into it. We should all be free to make our own choices and we should support each other in those choices. My theory is that the women doing it in some way have a need to justify their own choices in the own minds. It's a variant of the jealousy thing. Or sometimes it's an older person with a narrow mindset. That I let slide of course.

Ok back off my soap box: yes I thought immediately of the Seinfeld puffy shirt. [emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Catching up !!!
> 
> Nicole I am glad you are safe
> 
> Cafecreme those pieces you picked are very nice ! I saw a rag and bone dress at Neimans that was very pretty but I am trying to be good LOL. It won't last long
> 
> It's interesting how catty ladies can get. I was always friends with guys all my life more than women. I guess I just gravitate to them lol.
> I like being a part of this thread bc yall are supportive of each other and of me.
> 
> The thing I'm starting to find lately is that now I've been married 10 months, people keep asking me when we are going to have kids. It's been a regular occurrence lately.  And at 42 I think it's not a foregone conclusion that it could happen.



I didn't realize you are a newlywed!! That is so wonderful. You two look so sweet together that I thought you had been married for ages [emoji177]
Does it bother you when people ask nosy questions like that or do you just ignore them? Hopefully the latter


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Moirai the Hermes cashmere is softer and more luxurious. The design of the coat is also better. The collar car be draped and buttoned in several ways.
> 
> I'm mostly going to wear the collars on my plain white shirt. It's perfect for that. The ruffled collar stands up high enough but not too high. I'll play with the ruffled shirt. I can't remove the ruffles, genie. It would ruin the shirt. But hmmmm... I need a sleeveless white shirt for layering. It's a sin but maybe I'll have my seamstress take the sleeves off. Then I'll have a sleeveless shirt to wear with all of the various collars. I'll have to try it on again.
> 
> Genie, Anne Fontaine cuts well for someone with curves. She is French but spent time in Brazil or the other way around. So she knows how to flatter curves. The price point is fair for the high quality. About $300-400 for a blouse. But some of the styles are crazy. Like all brands you have in inspect quality of each piece and make a judgment.
> 
> For lower priced well fitting shirts to just layer under something the banana republic no iron shirts are a great and very inexpensive. They dressed Robin Wright in these shirts a lot the first season of House of Cards.
> 
> Pigleto I'm sorry. Been there done that. I was getting those comments until I was 47 or 48. I think I snapped at the last person: look I am 48 and it's not happening. The comments finally stopped this year. Maybe I aged a lot in the last year?! [emoji15] I didn't want children. But if someone did and couldn't how awful would it be to hear those comments? Women are very judgmental of each other. I really don't like that and I won't buy into it. We should all be free to make our own choices and we should support each other in those choices. My theory is that the women doing it in some way have a need to justify their own choices in the own minds. It's a variant of the jealousy thing. Or sometimes it's an older person with a narrow mindset. That I let slide of course.
> 
> Ok back off my soap box: yes I thought immediately of the Seinfeld puffy shirt. [emoji23]



Oh this totally makes sense. I had to go back and read again because I didn't realize at first that you were intending on using the collar on another shirt for a ruffled effect. That's a brilliant idea. So it is like two for one.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Oh this totally makes sense. I had to go back and read again because I didn't realize at first that you were intending on using the collar on another shirt for a ruffled effect. That's a brilliant idea. So it is like two for one.



Yes the anniversary shirt was just a well fitting plain white shirt with four different collars. This ruffled shirt came with two additional collars. And they are interchangeable. I'll just make this one sleeveless. If anyone needs ruffled sleeves for a flamenco dancer Halloween costume just message me. [emoji23]


----------



## FizzyWater

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes the anniversary shirt was just a well fitting plain white shirt with four different collars. This ruffled shirt came with two additional collars. And they are interchangeable. I'll just make this one sleeveless. If anyone needs ruffled sleeves for a flamenco dancer Halloween costume just message me. [emoji23]



Ooh, have you a link to the anniversary shirt?  My google-fu is failing me.  I have a longer comment but I know you're running soon.


----------



## FizzyWater

Longer comment:

I bought 2 Anne Fontaine blouses earlier this year, after stalking previous tPF recommendations, and I have some reservations.  

I admit I wore the black Connie a *lot*, but the random hole by the shoulder after just a few months took me by surprise.  I'd understand a loose seam or something, but a hole in the fabric?  

I've also just resigned myself to giving up on the white Christie, with the pretty double collar.  The darts come up to right over the middle of my chest and are, um, pointy.  (I thought most darts ended under the chest, but the darts seem like they end in the same place in today's cheapo Lee Jeans blouse, yet the effect is round.)  This was true for the Connie as well, but less noticeable in black.

I still like their (more restrained) styles and maybe sizing down (woot!) will help the bustline issue.  I just have to be ruthless about returning if they don't work, which I'm very bad at.


----------



## EmileH

FizzyWater said:


> Ooh, have you a link to the anniversary shirt?  My google-fu is failing me.  I have a longer comment but I know you're running soon.



Older style. Sold out... more later..,


----------



## arabesques

essiedub said:


> Wow.
> 
> Just stunning *arabesques*!
> 
> I  love this.  It is such a statement piece. How frequently  or how differently could you wear it? This is an earnest question.  This has always been my challenge with the spectacular pieces so I end up with boring neutrals and boring cuts.  Thank goodness for H scarves. .any ideas on changing up such statement pieces?



Thank you, essiedub.

I'm not sure I have a satisfying answer—because I tend not to feel a need to wear things "differently."  I'm the sort of person who will wear something over and over and over (my weekly laundry pile is proof!), and this jacket falls in that category, rather than statement-piece category.  In my mind, it's just another leather jacket, and you can wear any given leather jacket every single day.  So goes my rationalization for acquiring it!  Changing the bottom will certainly change the feel: slim black pants (like the ones I'm wearing in the photo), maybe fluid velvet trousers, black jeans, blue jeans, dark blue jeans...All that will change it up.  A black or gray or white turtleneck underneath.  Nothing underneath.  Lace underneath.  And certainly scarf choice will change things up.  I'm still trying to mate an Hermès scarf with it, but a couple of silk stoles from Dries and Lacroix have exciting potential for jazz-venue nights, and a large ivory/black cashmere wrap gives it a fuzzy-warm look.


----------



## EmileH

arabesques said:


> Thank you, essiedub.
> 
> I'm not sure I have a satisfying answer—because I tend not to feel a need to wear things "differently."  I'm the sort of person who will wear something over and over and over (my weekly laundry pile is proof!), and this jacket falls in that category, rather than statement-piece category.  In my mind, it's just another leather jacket, and you can wear any given leather jacket every single day.  So goes my rationalization for acquiring it!  Changing the bottom will certainly change the feel: slim black pants (like the ones I'm wearing in the photo), maybe fluid velvet trousers, black jeans, blue jeans, dark blue jeans...All that will change it up.  A black or gray or white turtleneck underneath.  Nothing underneath.  Lace underneath.  And certainly scarf choice will change things up.  I'm still trying to mate an Hermès scarf with it, but a couple of silk stoles from Dries and Lacroix have exciting potential for jazz-venue nights, and a large ivory/black cashmere wrap gives it a fuzzy-warm look.



All are amazing ideas. I can picture them as you describe them. 

Fizzywater, I'm sorry this happened to you with your Anne Fontaine blouse. This is not a common thing. Your blouse must have been defective. I have been buying their products for 10-15 years. I have probably had about 40 blouses over the years, some very delicate. I have never had an issue. Their customer service is excellent. I would have returned it promptly. But I soip at the store so I know the SAs well. That's the part we lose with internet shopping. 

As far as the seams: mine don't do that either. Two possibilities: either it's not the right size or this brand is just not a good fit for you. I'm a bit bad about returning online purchases that aren't perfect too. I'm trying to be better about it. I often wear the Anne Fontaine camisoles under my blouses. They create a nice smooth look. But even without a camisole the seams shouldn't do that on you. 

I sometimes feel lazy that I go back to the same brands again and again but once you find a brand that cuts well for you it's difficult not to keep going back especially when time is limited. I do try to explore new brands when time allows. Sometimes they are a hit and sometimes a miss. It it's a miss I just move on to another brand.

The anniversary shirt came out last year or the year before. It has a bunch of collar options to change it up. The two collars that came with my new blouse also work with it. I'm going to take the ruffled blouse to the tailor to have her make it sleeveless. The other fun thing about her blouses are the French cuffs and cufflinks, which the anniversary shirt has.


----------



## Genie27

Pigleto, congratulations!!


----------



## FizzyWater

Pocketbook Pup said:


> All are amazing ideas. I can picture them as you describe them.
> 
> Fizzywater, I'm sorry this happened to you with your Anne Fontaine blouse. This is not a common thing. Your blouse must have been defective. I have been buying their products for 10-15 years. I have probably had about 40 blouses over the years, some very delicate. I have never had an issue. Their customer service is excellent. I would have returned it promptly. But I soip at the store so I know the SAs well. That's the part we lose with internet shopping.
> 
> As far as the seams: mine don't do that either. Two possibilities: either it's not the right size or this brand is just not a good fit for you. I'm a bit bad about returning online purchases that aren't perfect too. I'm trying to be better about it. I often wear the Anne Fontaine camisoles under my blouses. They create a nice smooth look. But even without a camisole the seams shouldn't do that on you.
> 
> I sometimes feel lazy that I go back to the same brands again and again but once you find a brand that cuts well for you it's difficult not to keep going back especially when time is limited. I do try to explore new brands when time allows. Sometimes they are a hit and sometimes a miss. It it's a miss I just move on to another brand.
> 
> The anniversary shirt came out last year or the year before. It has a bunch of collar options to change it up. The two collars that came with my new blouse also work with it. I'm going to take the ruffled blouse to the tailor to have her make it sleeveless. The other fun thing about her blouses are the French cuffs and cufflinks, which the anniversary shirt has.



PbP, thanks so much for replying!  Sounds like I missed out on the anniversary shirt, but it's encouraging that they're continuing to come out with shirts with replaceable collars.  I think I'll have to hit the Berlin store and work with an SA.  I'm not really seeing anything on the site I'm in love with that isn't last call and therefore unreturnable.

Oh no, an excuse to go to Berlin!


----------



## momasaurus

MSO13 said:


> Hope the recovery is going well, animal welfare is so close to our hearts-its great that you are helping them out during what I'm sure is a crazy time.
> 
> I wear leopard on occasion, its a neutral in the right items I think.
> 
> I admire your tango skills, way back in the 90s I was quite a desirable swing dance partner-easy to throw around and could keep up but like you I would only dance with partners that would look out for my safety and not just try to show off! DH is not into dancing, when we did lessons for our wedding the instructor was a mean drunk who embarrassed the men. Now DH is traumatized.
> 
> Thanks for the Etsy tip, I'll have to start looking.


I am laughing out loud at the image of the mean drunk ex-ballet dancer or whatever teaching wedding couples how to look OK on the dance floor. I think I know some of these people.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Jewelry experts- any idea on what is approx year of this pendant locket?  It belonged to my German grandmother who was born 1890. The thingy at the top is marked 18k , not sure if the white metal is white gold. I am guessing it was made in Europe, most likely Germany or a nearby country. Small pearls. I think diamond chips?
> It has sentimental value to me- my mother wore it, and lent it to me on my wedding day- something borrowed, something old and something blue. Afterwards, she told me to keep it. The photo is a pic of a great aunt - my middle name is the same as her nickname.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828554
> View attachment 3828553


What a beautiful piece! Such a nice family connection and it's even YOUR COLOR!


----------



## EmileH

Scarf1 that's so special. Love that your aunt's picture is there too.


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> So I popped by Boyd's ostensibly to check out the renovations, and of course I did not leave empty handed. Tried on a bunch of different things, some of which are chronicled below.
> View attachment 3828527
> 
> Inspired by the lovely Rag & Bone funnel neck sweater @BBC purchased, I tried on a similar style from Vince on the left. Also pictured is a Veronica Beard jacket. The hilarity that ensued when I tried on the sweater is depicted below. I didn't get a picture of the VB blazer on, but it was a little big and I ultimately decided I liked the Smythe duchess blazer in olive better than this one since it is a slimmer cut and more classic. I will get around to purchasing that eventually.
> View attachment 3828529
> 
> Next I tried two pieces from Autumn Cashmere, first was this cute little black fringe jacket which I can see working over a dress for work, or being worn to the office with trousers or with jeans casually. Then I tried the cashmere sweater with the gray and black bell sleeves.
> View attachment 3828530
> 
> Lol at this ridiculous Vince sweater. This was the small if you can believe that. They were out of the XS but I think I would've needed an XXXS for this to even have a chance of working. Hoping to still find and try on BBC's R&B sweater though! This was a poor replacement.
> View attachment 3828531
> 
> This is the autumn cashmere bell sleeve sweater. It fit like a glove and was super cute. Easy decision to take this home with me.
> View attachment 3828532
> 
> Took this photo so you guys could see what I mean when I said I had a problem with the rise of most trousers. These were from Peserico.
> View attachment 3828533
> 
> They did have the l'agence leather leggings that BBC just purchased. I tried them on and they were SO comfortable. It was amazing. They can be seen in the above picture with the bell sleeve sweater. But alas, the rise was too high and I got the usual crotch bunching. Luckily, l'agence also makes these - they are coated to look like leather, but they aren't. They are equally as soft as the real leather ones, and they had a lower rise! Perfect fit.
> View attachment 3828534
> 
> View attachment 3828535
> 
> Here is what ended up coming home with me! (Sorry, idk why the black jacket picture is the wrong way, and I can't figure out how to rotate it). Got both autumn cashmere pieces, the l'agence "leather" pants, and these navy j brand velvet pants, which I already had in black (cannot recommend them enough).
> 
> All in all, a successful shopping day that started out as only an excursion to a bakery.


Good job! I love that bell sleeve sweater on you. Hm. Velvet pants - now you've got me thinking...


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> I bet for some people that would mean they are free to use faux H bags.  Like, who cares?   I imagine there are a ton of fakes of watches, jewelry, purses, paintings, etc. decorating people and the world.   I was at a lunch once with some snobby women who were carrying their H bags.   I told them I had gotten an arts & crafts tooled leather bag (purse) of the kind used in the 20's and maybe earlier. (It's a distinctive style).   I was asked how much was it?  When I said the price, which was under $100, I got disgusted looks.  That was the last outing I had with them.  I had something historically interesting in that purse, it was not intended to be a status symbol purchase.  I mean, does _everything_ have to impress people?
> I no longer have the purse but this picture will give you an idea of the style;


I think asking how much your purse was is a sign that these are not people one wants to hang out with. Ugh.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> I used Retin A regularly in my 30s.   By 40, I had to go thru 2 courses of Accutane.   Now I use nothing except soap and water.   Retin A does facilitate skin turnover, it causes some degree of peeling by drying out the skin.   And it has some medical explanation for how it works.


Thanks, *everyone*, for weighing in about Retin A. I didn't have too much trouble starting it (some itching), and was told it was very drying, but I must have skin made of olive oil because I don't experience a lot of drying. I've also had some sun damage scares (PIRULA IS RIGHT - use sunscreen), and this stuff supposedly helps with that.


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> This is so true and so well said.
> You are quite the opposite of this; always kind on this forum, and take an extra effort to make everyone feel appreciated, and diffuse tensions when they arise. It says a lot about you



Awww, thanks!  That is nice to hear.  



eagle1002us said:


> I bet for some people that would mean they are free to use faux H bags.  Like, who cares?   I imagine there are a ton of fakes of watches, jewelry, purses, paintings, etc. decorating people and the world.   I was at a lunch once with some snobby women who were carrying their H bags.   I told them I had gotten an arts & crafts tooled leather bag (purse) of the kind used in the 20's and maybe earlier. (It's a distinctive style).   I was asked how much was it?  When I said the price, which was under $100, I got disgusted looks.  That was the last outing I had with them.  I had something historically interesting in that purse, it was not intended to be a status symbol purchase.  I mean, does _everything_ have to impress people?
> I no longer have the purse but this picture will give you an idea of the style;



Wow, great bag Eagle!  Such interesting hardware. 



cafecreme15 said:


> So I popped by Boyd's ostensibly to check out the renovations, and of course I did not leave empty handed. Tried on a bunch of different things, some of which are chronicled below.
> View attachment 3828527
> 
> Inspired by the lovely Rag & Bone funnel neck sweater @BBC purchased, I tried on a similar style from Vince on the left. Also pictured is a Veronica Beard jacket. The hilarity that ensued when I tried on the sweater is depicted below. I didn't get a picture of the VB blazer on, but it was a little big and I ultimately decided I liked the Smythe duchess blazer in olive better than this one since it is a slimmer cut and more classic. I will get around to purchasing that eventually.
> View attachment 3828529
> 
> Next I tried two pieces from Autumn Cashmere, first was this cute little black fringe jacket which I can see working over a dress for work, or being worn to the office with trousers or with jeans casually. Then I tried the cashmere sweater with the gray and black bell sleeves.
> View attachment 3828530
> 
> Lol at this ridiculous Vince sweater. This was the small if you can believe that. They were out of the XS but I think I would've needed an XXXS for this to even have a chance of working. Hoping to still find and try on BBC's R&B sweater though! This was a poor replacement.
> View attachment 3828531
> 
> This is the autumn cashmere bell sleeve sweater. It fit like a glove and was super cute. Easy decision to take this home with me.
> View attachment 3828532
> 
> Took this photo so you guys could see what I mean when I said I had a problem with the rise of most trousers. These were from Peserico.
> View attachment 3828533
> 
> They did have the l'agence leather leggings that BBC just purchased. I tried them on and they were SO comfortable. It was amazing. They can be seen in the above picture with the bell sleeve sweater. But alas, the rise was too high and I got the usual crotch bunching. Luckily, l'agence also makes these - they are coated to look like leather, but they aren't. They are equally as soft as the real leather ones, and they had a lower rise! Perfect fit.
> View attachment 3828534
> 
> View attachment 3828535
> 
> Here is what ended up coming home with me! (Sorry, idk why the black jacket picture is the wrong way, and I can't figure out how to rotate it). Got both autumn cashmere pieces, the l'agence "leather" pants, and these navy j brand velvet pants, which I already had in black (cannot recommend them enough).
> 
> All in all, a successful shopping day that started out as only an excursion to a bakery.



You chose some marvelous pieces! 



nicole0612 said:


> This is a little scary to think about as our son gets closer to school age. I just did a gut check, I can definitely be over sensitive (not get mad, but get sad) so that could be a risk for dealing with catty cliquish behavior, but I think I present myself in an accurate way that would not be threatening to anyone (hello, I am not supermom, I am burning down the house!), so maybe I will be left alone. I also tend to opt out of most "join in" activities, especially when I have work commitments (always), so maybe what I don't know won't hurt me.
> I am not a WASP, by 2/3, but my family is certainly among a maligned group, especially right now. My husband can take it and doesn't care at all, but I hope it is never an issue for my son. Very luckily, it seems that in Seattle being a discriminated-against group actually attracts more good will in the collective sense, but there is also the element of unconscious discrimination from individuals. It's good to be prepared in case it becomes an issue.
> It makes me sad to hear what others have had to deal with.



It always helps me to keep in mind that the opposite of love is fear.  Somehow, I am able to be more understanding when I realize that the bad behavior is generated by people whose lives/minds are just very small and narrow.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. I have these hormonal things going on that have triggered mild rosacea. I have that under control but I'm afraid to rock the boat. Using it over moisturizer is one thing  I hadn't thought of. That's smart. I think I'll still hold off.



Rosascea made it more difficult.  I have it too, and alternate evenings with Finascea cream (Azaleic acid).  It was very slow going, but it does seem to make a difference.  I use it (the tretinoin) on the backs of my hands and lower arms too.


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> Hi moma, I've been using Tretinoin for at least 2-3 years. That and sunscreen are the best anti-aging products IMO. My dermatologist highly recommends both. She's insistent on daily sunscreen preferably physical blocks like zinc oxide and titanium dioxide. Yes, Retin-A increases cell turnover and stimulates collagen production so it reduces wrinkles, helps to prevent new ones, and reduces skin discoloration. It's among the most medically studied anti-aging agents that has been found to be effective. I use it daily or every other day depending on how my skin feels. I have also had IPL twice, Intense Pulsed Light therapy, which I feel contributes significantly to the anti-aging regiment.


Ooooh, thanks for the tip on IPL. I will ask about that. Also @Cordeliere's gentle smile-renewing injections. I used to reject the idea of medical intervention, but now I can imagine embracing plastic surgery for aging hippies.


----------



## prepster

bunnycat said:


> Sorry I've been out everyone! I've ben helping with some of the dogs displaced by Harvey (cleaning cages while the staff at the emergency shelter take them on walks) and I pretty much crash when I finish with that and sleep for hours. I didn't realize until after the second time that I was getting up and down on my hands and knees a minimum of 3-4 times per cage X 30ish cages....And well....a workout is a workoutis a workout....
> 
> over the weekend I went through towels and cleaned them and will donate the ones that are older or don't go since they are short on cages towels too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Etienne Peret bezel! I happen to adore bezels myself, and I think, if I get to upgrade one more time, or if I ever get tired of the vintage setting, I will move to rose gold with white gold bezel.
> 
> PS- You can pick up simple rose gold bubble bands (similar to the VCA La Perlee) for under $100 each on Etsy and they look fabulous stacked and would give you some instant "color". I prefer the look of yellow and rose gold on me. White is still the most popular, but I think it washed me out and I went with white metals because that's what everyone gets. Now I know better.
> 
> 
> 
> I love hearing about people's skin care adventures. I've always kept a range of skincare products, even when I was barely a teen, I knew I would have to take care of my skin well. My mom has had 2 surgeries, but I know I could never do that. I'd rather spend it on product than going under the knife.
> 
> I mostly wear just a little bit of tinted moisturizer and a little blush and lipstick unless I am going somewhere. Most days, all I put on is lipstick and moisturizer. But, I will (very sadly) admit to having about 4 different wrinkle creams and serums partly  because I can't decide which brand I like best. So in addition to cleanse/exfoliate, tone, (mask and so on) I have a serum for smoothing texture, luminosity, day cream, night time wrinkle cream, a lifting serum....
> 
> 
> 
> Cool- I just bought a pair of leopard print mules very similar....For someone who might be shy of leopard or animal prints, shoes are a good way to add just a hint of it, and its easy to keep the rest of the outfit toned down and classy so they provide a little pop.
> 
> I have a tiger stripey shirt I wear on occasion, and don't feel at all tacky. I'd probably draw the line for myself these days at leopard print pants.....Aw, dang. I just remembered I have a leopard print dress I wear for dancing, so maybe I am shot down there too. But I don't think it is tacky either...
> 
> Tiger print shirt:
> View attachment 3828211
> 
> 
> Leopard dress....I do get lots of attention when I wear this, which is what I want when I go dancing (Argentine Tango).    Here I am dancing with a friend of mine who, like me, is picky about which leaders to dance with. I lead and follow, and I would rather lead than end up at the chiropractor from dancing with poorly trained leaders as a follower. They seem to go a little crazy when they get ahold of a follower that knows what they are doing and think its ok to lead to me all the difficult things they learned at the latest workshop not because they know how to lead it well, but because they know I can follow. Ermmm....nope...doesn't work that way...
> View attachment 3828215



You are an inspiration.


----------



## EmileH

I need to know more about IPL. My facialist who works in a plastic surgeon's office said we might need to start it in a bit.. I was asking about skin tightening. 

My rosacea is under control now thank goodness. I'm on low dose doxycycline and metronidazole gel. I balked at the $300 price range for finacea. How long does one prescription last you prepster? I'm not paying $300 per month but if it lasts 2-3 months no problem. 

You also answered my other question about using retin A on hands and arms for sun damage. I think I need to start doing that. I think I need to start paying as much attention to my body skin as my facial skin and treating not just moisturizing. You younger girls take note and do this early.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I need to know more about IPL. My facialist who works in a plastic surgeon's office said we might need to start it in a bit.. I was asking about skin tightening.
> 
> My rosacea is under control now thank goodness. I'm on low dose doxycycline and metronidazole gel. I balked at the $300 price range for finacea. How long does one prescription last you prepster? I'm not paying $300 per month but if it lasts 2-3 months no problem.
> 
> You also answered my other question about using retin A on hands and arms for sun damage. I think I need to start doing that. I think I need to start paying as much attention to my body skin as my facial skin and treating not just moisturizing. You younger girls take note and do this early.


Definitely look into IPL if you have sunspots or sun damage. I think it's supposed to help with rosacea too. It smooths out the skin in addition to treating the spots and redness.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Definitely look into IPL if you have sunspots or sun damage. I think it's supposed to help with rosacea too. It smooths out the skin in addition to treating the spots and redness.



Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Ooooh, thanks for the tip on IPL. I will ask about that. Also @Cordeliere's gentle smile-renewing injections. I used to reject the idea of medical intervention, but now I can imagine embracing plastic surgery for aging hippies.


hahaaa - I can too.
There has been so much invaluable information… I need to get rid of my RBF, a few sunspots and - well - tighten up the neck area.
<omg - TMI!>


----------



## essiedub

arabesques said:


> Thank you, essiedub.
> 
> I'm not sure I have a satisfying answer—because I tend not to feel a need to wear things "differently."  I'm the sort of person who will wear something over and over and over (my weekly laundry pile is proof!), and this jacket falls in that category, rather than statement-piece category.  In my mind, it's just another leather jacket, and you can wear any given leather jacket every single day.  So goes my rationalization for acquiring it!  *Changing the bottom* will certainly change the feel: slim black pants (like the ones I'm wearing in the photo), maybe fluid velvet trousers, black jeans, blue jeans, dark blue jeans...All that will change it up.  A black or gray or white *turtleneck* underneath.  *Nothing* underneath.  Lace underneath.  And certainly *scarf choice* will change things up.  I'm still trying to mate an Hermès scarf with it, but a couple of silk stoles from Dries and Lacroix have exciting potential for jazz-venue nights, and a large ivory/black cashmere wrap gives it a fuzzy-warm look.



Ohhhh..I get it now.  I can't believe it. You can wear this super awesome jacket (as I wear my black t-shirt); with all-around versatility! So clever. Thanks *Arabesques*! You really inspire me. I have to tell you that your blog post inspired me to explore Issey Miyake.  I got the origami top and skirt ..but have yet to wear it..why? Because I've been  waiting for the perfect "special" occasion. Now I'm sure you'd be able to split the outfit and make it work on a regular day. Maybe it's time need to up my everyday style quotient.


----------



## bunnycat

papertiger said:


> The more I know about you the more I admire you (like many on this thread actually). Thank you for giving up your time and putting yourself for these animals, and somehow I am not surprised you dace the A. tango, amazing.





Pirula said:


> Fabulous.  Just.  Freaking.  Fabulous!  [emoji122]





Genie27 said:


> Wow!!! You look fantastic!





nicole0612 said:


> Huge thumbs up for all of the work that you are doing to help these animals in need!
> Also, can I say that your skincare regimen is definitely working well judging from the photo. You have beautiful skin!





MSO13 said:


> Hope the recovery is going well, animal welfare is so close to our hearts-its great that you are helping them out during what I'm sure is a crazy time.
> 
> I wear leopard on occasion, its a neutral in the right items I think.
> 
> I admire your tango skills, way back in the 90s I was quite a desirable swing dance partner-easy to throw around and could keep up but like you I would only dance with partners that would look out for my safety and not just try to show off! DH is not into dancing, when we did lessons for our wedding the instructor was a mean drunk who embarrassed the men. Now DH is traumatized.
> 
> Thanks for the Etsy tip, I'll have to start looking.





scarf1 said:


> Jewelry experts- any idea on what is approx year of this pendant locket?  It belonged to my German grandmother who was born 1890. The thingy at the top is marked 18k , not sure if the white metal is white gold. I am guessing it was made in Europe, most likely Germany or a nearby country. Small pearls. I think diamond chips?
> It has sentimental value to me- my mother wore it, and lent it to me on my wedding day- something borrowed, something old and something blue. Afterwards, she told me to keep it. The photo is a pic of a great aunt - my middle name is the same as her nickname.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828554
> View attachment 3828553



Thank you all for your kind words! I'm only helping out at the shelter. There are some real heros there every day for hours and hours walking them. (I'm not good at walking, but I can clean cages! ) I was happy to see empty cages when I went yesterday. That means some pets have been reunited with their families. A lot of the dogs have microchips so it just takes time to track people down. I know soon I'll end up with the cats and kittens at the main location. It is inevitable because I can do bottle babies, and socialization. It will be a test of my willpower and fortitude.

@scarf1- that pendant is lovely! I believe it is an enamel piece. Style wise it looks Deco or Edwardian.[/QUOTE]

Ms013- that terrible that your poor hubby has been hair triggered for dancing! I don't do well myself performing in front of people, but social dancing is another kettle of fish!


----------



## EmileH

essiedub said:


> Ohhhh..I get it now.  I can't believe it. You can wear this super awesome jacket (as I wear my black t-shirt); with all-around versatility! So clever. Thanks *Arabesques*! You really inspire me. I have to tell you that your blog post inspired me to explore Issey Miyake.  I got the origami top and skirt ..but have yet to wear it..why? Because I've been  waiting for the perfect "special" occasion. Now I'm sure you'd be able to split the outfit and make it work on a regular day. Maybe it's time need to up my everyday style quotient.



Beautiful outfit. Yes split up the pieces to wear separately. Good idea


----------



## bunnycat

Moirai said:


> It's a beautiful coat on you, PbP.  How would you compare the cashmere with Max Mara?
> 
> 
> Wow! You look amazing!!!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colors! I'm glad you're back in action, yay!
> 
> 
> Great room and nice color choice for the wall. The bed is super cool!
> 
> 
> What a close call, hope you are doing better, Nicole
> 
> 
> Wow, you look fabulous! The dress is made for dancing!
> 
> 
> Nice to see you! Great choices, especially love the bell sleeve top and outfit on you.





prepster said:


> You are an inspiration.



Lol! Y'all are too kind! Thank you!

Ok, today concerns a lot of homework grading I need to get done by tonight. Joy oh joy....most will go quickly. Some will not!  

I'm lovin all the new outfits posted!


----------



## scarf1

@momasaurus  - thank you, yes, it is my signature color!
@Pocketbook Pup , @bunnycat - thanks for your kind words!
When I was in my twenties and thirties , I wore the pendant a lot- it was one of the few nice jewelry pieces I had then. 
It needs to be worn again!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Pigleto I'm sorry. Been there done that. I was getting those comments until I was 47 or 48. I think I snapped at the last person: look I am 48 and it's not happening. The comments finally stopped this year. Maybe I aged a lot in the last year?! [emoji15] I didn't want children. But if someone did and couldn't how awful would it be to hear those comments? Women are very judgmental of each other. I really don't like that and I won't buy into it. We should all be free to make our own choices and we should support each other in those choices. My theory is that the women doing it in some way have a need to justify their own choices in the own minds. It's a variant of the jealousy thing. Or sometimes it's an older person with a narrow mindset. That I let slide of course.
> 
> Ok back off my soap box: yes I thought immediately of the Seinfeld puffy shirt. [emoji23]



I'm in my mid-twenties and I get these comments about children as well. At this point I'm pretty sure I don't want any because I just don't see them fitting into the type of life and career I want for myself. Plus, I just don't enjoy being around them. Heck, I didn't even like kids when I was one. People just can't accept the fact that I don't see myself with kids if it comes up in conversation. I always get comments like "oh, you have plenty of time to change your mind" or "it's different when they're yours." Bottom line - people are just nosy and feel the need to comment on your personal choices, whatever they may be.



momasaurus said:


> Good job! I love that bell sleeve sweater on you. Hm. Velvet pants - now you've got me thinking...



Thank you! I think it's my favorite piece I got yesterday. The velvet pants are great. They are comfortable, casual, and a great alternative to jeans.



prepster said:


> Awww, thanks!  That is nice to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great bag Eagle!  Such interesting hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> You chose some marvelous pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> It always helps me to keep in mind that the opposite of love is fear.  Somehow, I am able to be more understanding when I realize that the bad behavior is generated by people whose lives/minds are just very small and narrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Rosascea made it more difficult.  I have it too, and alternate evenings with Finascea cream (Azaleic acid).  It was very slow going, but it does seem to make a difference.  I use it (the tretinoin) on the backs of my hands and lower arms too.



Thanks! I'm hoping the weather cools down soon so I can wear them and my other fall clothes. It's still 80 degrees here and is projected to be in the mid-eighties for the rest of the week!



bunnycat said:


> Thank you all for your kind words! I'm only helping out at the shelter. There are some real heros there every day for hours and hours walking them. (I'm not good at walking, but I can clean cages! ) I was happy to see empty cages when I went yesterday. That means some pets have been reunited with their families. A lot of the dogs have microchips so it just takes time to track people down. I know soon I'll end up with the cats and kittens at the main location. It is inevitable because I can do bottle babies, and socialization. It will be a test of my willpower and fortitude.
> 
> @scarf1- that pendant is lovely! I believe it is an enamel piece. Style wise it looks Deco or Edwardian.



How amazing that you are able to donate your time to volunteer for the animals, and doubly amazing that you have the willpower not to take them all home with you. Kittens are my absolute favorite. If you are interested in learning more about rescuing and helping neonatal kittens, or just love seeing pictures of adorable kittens, then I recommend you follow kittenxlady on instagram if you have one! She does some incredible rescue and fostering work.


----------



## Genie27

Velvet pants sound perfect for winter!! (Added to wish list, to replace a pair of cord/velvet leggings that are on their last legs)

TMI follows...
In my early 30's I got a *lot* of intense family pressure (extended and immediate) to 'find someone and get married'. Then, my younger brother got married, and suddenly it all stopped, as if I was now firmly stuck in spinsterhood. In that crazy time, I got a lot of pitying looks a la 'oh, not married yet? So sad.' My response to that was to just get on with my life of travel and work and socializing and dating outside my cultural confines. 

With my way-long-back ex, I would probably have had kids as a matter of course, but I was very, very young. When I had a chance to think for myself, and noticed I did not have a ticking maternal clock, unlike some of my other female friends, I figured I didn't have to follow a traditional path if I didn't want to. 

It's been very liberating. I didn't even want to date people with kids, but DBF's are older (now in their 20's) so no step-parenting is involved. He and I both agree on not wanting children, and since I have not had a period in almost 2 years, he has relaxed in that regard. I noticed he would get anxious whenever I coo over well behaved babies, in case I got broody. But since I'm now a non-breeder, I can relax and enjoy them in small doses. And I absolutely adore my niece.

Just yesterday I had a fun conversation with the 'two-and-a-half' year old girl in the grocery cart in front of me. She was trying to hand over her mommy's credit card to me, and we bonded over peekaboo,. She told me about her pre-school, her three friends and her dolly. And then I was done and got to spend a nice peaceful evening to myself.


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme and Genie this all sounds very familiar. You are among many kindred spirits here. I enjoy hearing about and seeing other people's kids but then I'm happy to go home and not have to deal with it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks ladies for your help and understanding. I have a few friends who went though infertility and treatments. So very stressful. I feel that it would be nice to have kids but if it isn't in the cards then it's ok for us. I don't think I would put myself through treatments if it doesn't happen naturally. We shall see. My husband has a coworker who is always in everyone's business and when I see her out she will always say things like hurry up and get a baby or when are you going to have baby? Really, people should learn that when you're older like me some people would take that as offensive. 

Velvet pants, yes genie !!! I love the chanel ones but do not get them wet LOL. Gucci made some beautiful black ones this season and Prada have some good corduroy pants to try too  their price point is a lot friendlier than chanel !!!


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I need to know more about IPL. My facialist who works in a plastic surgeon's office said we might need to start it in a bit.. I was asking about skin tightening.
> 
> My rosacea is under control now thank goodness. I'm on low dose doxycycline and metronidazole gel. I balked at the $300 price range for finacea. How long does one prescription last you prepster? I'm not paying $300 per month but if it lasts 2-3 months no problem.
> 
> You also answered my other question about using retin A on hands and arms for sun damage. I think I need to start doing that. I think I need to start paying as much attention to my body skin as my facial skin and treating not just moisturizing. You younger girls take note and do this early.



IPL is wonderful also for smoothing the texture of your skin, broken capillaries, minimizing pores etc.... Years ago, I completed a series of three treatments and my skin was like a newborn's. No make up required.  Now that I have rosacea, I have to find out if I can at some point do another series. Mine is not fully under control since I am allergic to many of the treatments. Thankfully, it's not too bad though! Definitely ask your Derm about it. I would not recommend having it done by an esthetician.  I think you will love the results!

May I ask what is finacea?  I haven't tried that one.


----------



## EmileH

luckylove said:


> IPL is wonderful also for smoothing the texture of your skin, broken capillaries, minimizing pores etc.... Years ago, I completed a series of three treatments and my skin was like a newborn's. No make up required.  Now that I have rosacea, I have to find out if I can at some point do another series. Mine is not fully under control since I am allergic to many of the treatments. Thankfully, it's not too bad though! Definitely ask your Derm about it. I would not recommend having it done by an esthetician.  I think you will love the results!
> 
> May I ask what is finacea?  I haven't tried that one.



Thanks for the info. I'll ask my dermatologist when I go next time.

Finacea I hope I spelled it right is a new topical antibiotic for rosacea. It's a foam. It's supposedly very good but I think they quoted me $375 for one month supply. There is a coupon online but it takes off $20. I had used metronidazole gel years ago so I just went with that instead. If one tube lasted 2-3 months I'd consider it but not st $375 per month long term.

According to the website I just checked it's still over $300 per prescription but will go generic in 2018. That should help.


----------



## MSO13

Wow, there must be something going around this week. My MIL just informed me that she's very sad and hurt we are not having kids, because it makes it awkward and embarrassing for her because her friends have grandkids 

The fact that we value keeping our marriage happy and healthy without the stress of kids is not valid to her despite all our parents having failed marriages and difficult relationships with their kids. Also, I was supposed to give up my business to devote myself to the full time medical intervention that would be required to get me knocked up. I think I'll pass on that. 

In a few more years, I'll be past the age when it will just be presumed that something is wrong with me and I won't get asked anymore. Can't wait, a true benefit of growing older 

@bunnycat I have been working on socializing one of our cats for 2 years. He was a street rescue DH picked up. He's totally in love with our other cats but terrified of people. He follows around the other cats like a shadow. In two years, we've progressed to him barely allowing the daily petting before I wake up completely. I expect I'll be able to hug him when he's around 15, he's 2 at the moment!


----------



## EmileH

MSO13 said:


> Wow, there must be something going around this week. My MIL just informed me that she's very sad and hurt we are not having kids, because it makes it awkward and embarrassing for her because her friends have grandkids
> 
> The fact that we value keeping our marriage happy and healthy without the stress of kids is not valid to her despite all our parents having failed marriages and difficult relationships with their kids. Also, I was supposed to give up my business to devote myself to the full time medical intervention that would be required to get me knocked up. I think I'll pass on that.
> 
> In a few more years, I'll be past the age when it will just be presumed that something is wrong with me and I won't get asked anymore. Can't wait, a true benefit of growing older
> 
> @bunnycat I have been working on socializing one of our cats for 2 years. He was a street rescue DH picked up. He's totally in love with our other cats but terrified of people. He follows around the other cats like a shadow. In two years, we've progressed to him barely allowing the daily petting before I wake up completely. I expect I'll be able to hug him when he's around 15, he's 2 at the moment!



Unbelievable and yet not. [emoji849]


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll ask my dermatologist when I go next time.
> 
> Finacea I hope I spelled it right is a new topical antibiotic for rosacea. It's a foam. It's supposedly very good but I think they quoted me $375 for one month supply. There is a coupon online but it takes off $20. I had used metronidazole gel years ago so I just went with that instead. If one tube lasted 2-3 months I'd consider it but not st $375 per month long term.
> 
> According to the website I just checked it's still over $300 per prescription but will go generic in 2018. That should help.



Thanks so much for the info! I will speak with my doctor about it to see if it is a good option for me. Best wishes!!


----------



## scarf1

MSO13 said:


> Wow, there must be something going around this week. My MIL just informed me that she's very sad and hurt we are not having kids, because it makes it awkward and embarrassing for her because her friends have grandkids
> 
> The fact that we value keeping our marriage happy and healthy without the stress of kids is not valid to her despite all our parents having failed marriages and difficult relationships with their kids. Also, I was supposed to give up my business to devote myself to the full time medical intervention that would be required to get me knocked up. I think I'll pass on that.
> 
> In a few more years, I'll be past the age when it will just be presumed that something is wrong with me and I won't get asked anymore. Can't wait, a true benefit of growing older
> 
> @bunnycat I have been working on socializing one of our cats for 2 years. He was a street rescue DH picked up. He's totally in love with our other cats but terrified of people. He follows around the other cats like a shadow. In two years, we've progressed to him barely allowing the daily petting before I wake up completely. I expect I'll be able to hug him when he's around 15, he's 2 at the moment!


For years, my MIL said we should have kids, because SHE WANTED grandkids. The more she said, the more determined I was to not please her! Luckily, DHs brother provided 2 grandkids so that took SOME of the pressure off.
At this phase in my life, I wouldn't mind a few grandkids, but since we have no kids that is not happening! Recently visited with some college friends. They each have problematic adult kids, not sure how would handle that!


----------



## Genie27

I'm so excited! I finally got my hot pink moussie!!! This is instead of the gorgeous pink Gucci coat I wanted. And already wore it for a couple of minutes this morning as we are back to warm weather.

The zebra Pegasus was my #1 choice with the pink iris as backup. I love the prune/pink sections, and also discovered the red/white section is perfect for some other casual outfits. Whee!


----------



## Pirula

Kids are not for everyone and I respect [emoji110] the choice not to have them.  

They are work, no doubt.  They are expensive and messy and demanding, no doubt.  Once you have them, you never NOT worry again.  Ever.  But they're worth it all.   I have a good, easy kid.   I also knew to stop at one.  Know your limits I say.   So I get you.  I had my life and my career, had him late with no interventions, went on with my career and said "that's it. Factory closed."  You can have both.    (Not suggesting anyone has said you can't. )

Choices are a wonderful thing.


----------



## Moirai

The wonderful thing about this thread is that we respect each other's choices. Different choices, different opinions, and different experiences are what make each of us unique allowing for great discussions. Enjoying the various perspectives here.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I'm so excited! I finally got my hot pink moussie!!! This is instead of the gorgeous pink Gucci coat I wanted. And already wore it for a couple of minutes this morning as we are back to warm weather.
> 
> The zebra Pegasus was my #1 choice with the pink iris as backup. I love the prune/pink sections, and also discovered the red/white section is perfect for some other casual outfits. Whee!
> View attachment 3829334


I see why you gravitate towards colors. They look lovely on you


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Velvet pants, yes genie !!! I love the chanel ones but do not get them wet LOL. Gucci made some beautiful black ones this season and Prada have some good corduroy pants to try too  their price point is a lot friendlier than chanel !!!


and the J Brand prices are even friendlier than that! $235 I believe, they come in a bunch of colors, and they are machine wash! Cant beat that 


MSO13 said:


> Wow, there must be something going around this week. My MIL just informed me that she's very sad and hurt we are not having kids, because it makes it awkward and embarrassing for her because her friends have grandkids
> 
> The fact that we value keeping our marriage happy and healthy without the stress of kids is not valid to her despite all our parents having failed marriages and difficult relationships with their kids. Also, I was supposed to give up my business to devote myself to the full time medical intervention that would be required to get me knocked up. I think I'll pass on that.
> 
> In a few more years, I'll be past the age when it will just be presumed that something is wrong with me and I won't get asked anymore. Can't wait, a true benefit of growing older
> 
> @bunnycat I have been working on socializing one of our cats for 2 years. He was a street rescue DH picked up. He's totally in love with our other cats but terrified of people. He follows around the other cats like a shadow. In two years, we've progressed to him barely allowing the daily petting before I wake up completely. I expect I'll be able to hug him when he's around 15, he's 2 at the moment!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Unbelievable and yet not. [emoji849]


I think it's harder for older generations to accept that younger ones have more choices available to them. My DBF's grandmother recently mentioned something to me about wanting great-grandkids . You would think that generations of women who were not as fortunate to have the choices we have would support younger women who do choose a different path, but alas....


----------



## EmileH

Genie your new moussie is beautiful


----------



## bobkat1991

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! Once I opened the door, the smoke did finally clear out. The power came back on around 1:30 am. It really was a reality check to remember what everyone is going through without power for weeks after the hurricanes. Very sobering and scary to realize how much we depend on technology for normal daily activities. We obviously need to work on upgrading our emergency preparations.


When I was in my 20's, I was using a gas stove.  I turned on the broiler and was going to light it when I got a phone call.  After I hung up, I put the match down there.  It was scary.  I was lucky though...only singed off my eyebrows the front half of my hair, and had first degree facial burns.  I had to wear a wig for a while....I am SO glad you weren't hurt!!

I went for 11 days with no power after hurricane Isabella in 2005.  Now, I have solar panels that keep everything going but the heat pump/AC, stove and laundry stuff.  Our water heater is propane, as well as our fireplace and outdoor grill.  All hooked up to the same tanks that run our whole house generator.  Generator was first line of defense against power outages, and is now the backup to the solar panels.  We have a window AC in the bedroom in case of a long summer outage.

Can you tell that I did not enjoy 11 days with no power?


----------



## pigleto972001

Genie your scarf is gorgeous. Rock it girl !

Got an email from Amazon saying I had gotten a gift from the baby registry ?! [emoji51]what baby registry. Random ...


----------



## Genie27

Genie27 said:


> I'm so excited! I finally got my hot pink moussie!!! This is instead of the gorgeous pink Gucci coat I wanted. And already wore it for a couple of minutes this morning as we are back to warm weather.
> 
> The zebra Pegasus was my #1 choice with the pink iris as backup. I love the prune/pink sections, and also discovered the red/white section is perfect for some other casual outfits. Whee!
> View attachment 3829334


Ok, I don't think I am that yellow in real life. The lighting in my place is really weird - I have yellow brick and while it casts a soft light, the iPhone camera really intensifies it. And the hallway where I take my OOTD is too dim. I need to put in a brighter bulb and a dimmer.


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Genie your scarf is gorgeous. Rock it girl !
> 
> Got an email from Amazon saying I had gotten a gift from the baby registry ?! [emoji51]what baby registry. Random ...


Is someone trying to tell you something?


----------



## Cookiefiend

bobkat1991 said:


> When I was in my 20's, I was using a gas stove.  I turned on the broiler and was going to light it when I got a phone call.  After I hung up, I put the match down there.  It was scary.  I was lucky though...only singed off my eyebrows the front half of my hair, and had first degree facial burns.  I had to wear a wig for a while....I am SO glad you weren't hurt!!
> 
> I went for 11 days with no power after hurricane Isabella in 2005.  Now, I have solar panels that keep everything going but the heat pump/AC, stove and laundry stuff.  Our water heater is propane, as well as our fireplace and outdoor grill.  All hooked up to the same tanks that run our whole house generator.  Generator was first line of defense against power outages, and is now the backup to the solar panels.  We have a window AC in the bedroom in case of a long summer outage.
> 
> Can you tell that I did not enjoy 11 days with no power?


Oh dear! Most of our potholders had scorched and burnt places on them for the longest time because I grew up with a gas stove, but had an electric for the first time when DH and I had our first home. Whoops!

I worry about losing power for that length of time and think every year during 'tornado season' about getting a generator - but I haven't done it yet. I sorta feel like a nincompoop in that I haven't the faintest on where to even begin on what  I would need. I have to figure it out before we need it… we have a large wine cellar and since summer can be terribly hot and humid - the thought of all that wine being ruined makes me ill. 
Not to mention I turn into a terrible cranky person when hot and hungry.


----------



## pigleto972001

Genie27 said:


> Is someone trying to tell you something?



Sure. Just add a college education amount to that ol registry [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> I'm so excited! I finally got my hot pink moussie!!! This is instead of the gorgeous pink Gucci coat I wanted. And already wore it for a couple of minutes this morning as we are back to warm weather.
> 
> The zebra Pegasus was my #1 choice with the pink iris as backup. I love the prune/pink sections, and also discovered the red/white section is perfect for some other casual outfits. Whee!
> View attachment 3829334


It's lovely!


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll ask my dermatologist when I go next time.
> 
> Finacea I hope I spelled it right is a new topical antibiotic for rosacea. It's a foam. It's supposedly very good but I think they quoted me $375 for one month supply. There is a coupon online but it takes off $20. I had used metronidazole gel years ago so I just went with that instead. If one tube lasted 2-3 months I'd consider it but not st $375 per month long term.
> 
> According to the website I just checked it's still over $300 per prescription but will go generic in 2018. That should help.





luckylove said:


> IPL is wonderful also for smoothing the texture of your skin, broken capillaries, minimizing pores etc.... Years ago, I completed a series of three treatments and my skin was like a newborn's. No make up required.  Now that I have rosacea, I have to find out if I can at some point do another series. Mine is not fully under control since I am allergic to many of the treatments. Thankfully, it's not too bad though! Definitely ask your Derm about it. I would not recommend having it done by an esthetician.  I think you will love the results!
> 
> May I ask what is finacea?  I haven't tried that one.



For some reason Metrogel just stopped working for me, I don't know why.   It even (maybe--I could have been imagining it) seemed to irritate my skin a little. So then of course it didn't work at all once I stopped using it, Lol!   The Finacea I just received is actually a cream and yes, it is still ridiculously expensive.  But what I like about it is that I can use just a little, so one tube will probably last me 6 months, I would imagine.  I will let you know.  Just a smidge works quite well though.

Edit:  I just looked up the different formulations.  Apparently it comes in foam, gel or cream.  They felt that the foam was more mild and better for rosascea.  I can't compare because I have never tried the foam, but the cream works well.  I was reading that they recommend the cream for acne, which I don't have.


----------



## Moirai

pigleto972001 said:


> Genie your scarf is gorgeous. Rock it girl !
> 
> Got an email from Amazon saying I had gotten a gift from the baby registry ?! [emoji51]what baby registry. Random ...



Even the higher powers are on your case [emoji23]


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I suppose we do have a gas stove. My husband was dismayed to hear that I ate a cold dinner and told me that I could have lit the burner with a flame. I was quite surprised that I was able to get the flame going, but alas, or turns out that I am no MacGyver. An automatic teapot is wonderful, basically you just touch a button, select the beverage you are making and hit a button and the kettle heats the water to the appropriate temperature. Ours is called Breville. I suppose the next step in convenience is keureg, but that is a bit messy and maybe I am just a bit old fashioned. There is some comfort and satisfaction in pouring my own water instead of having it dispensed from a machine.



Lol!


----------



## papertiger

my partner is totally culturally


Genie27 said:


> I'm so excited! I finally got my hot pink moussie!!! This is instead of the gorgeous pink Gucci coat I wanted. And already wore it for a couple of minutes this morning as we are back to warm weather.
> 
> The zebra Pegasus was my #1 choice with the pink iris as backup. I love the prune/pink sections, and also discovered the red/white section is perfect for some other casual outfits. Whee!
> View attachment 3829334



You look dynamite, such a pretty and strong scarf. I hardly ever like the designs for moussies, then this Sumer boom! I could have bought several ZP _and_ Iris cws. It's a shame one of my fave cws of ZP and 2 of my Iris I already owned in the 90s but at last H are issuing striking big patterns as mousselines.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My white shirt problem is solved. I really couldn't bring myself to pay $1850 for the Chanel shirt. It was gorgeous but I know what happens to all white cotton shirts over time. I bought this Anne Fontaine shirt with their $50 off promotion, so it was $345. I'm not sure I love the ruffled sleeves. I feel like a flamenco dancer. But the collar is perfect and it buttons off. I can put it in my plain white Anne Fontaine shirt to wear under my jacket. It also comes with a very nice second collar that I can use on either shirt. But if you don't have the plain anniversary shirt it won't be helpful. Unless you can deal with the sleeves on this one. So I'm paying $345 for the collars. Unless I figure out how to not look silly in the ruffled sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828716
> 
> 
> Her white shirts are beautifully fitted and excellent quality. You just have to hunt for styles that aren't too over the top.



I wonder if you could wear it like this...






papertiger said:


> The ID bracelet is just amazing, standout.
> 
> I always think of Yurman as revival-Etruscan-revival LOL
> 
> I like brown stones too. So that makes 2 of us  The world doesn't like brown anything atm. Even brown H bags are always the least expensive.



I like brown too.  It is rich and comforting and reminds me of chocolate, autumn, saddles, and swanky lounges.  



Genie27 said:


> I'm so excited! I finally got my hot pink moussie!!! This is instead of the gorgeous pink Gucci coat I wanted. And already wore it for a couple of minutes this morning as we are back to warm weather.
> 
> The zebra Pegasus was my #1 choice with the pink iris as backup. I love the prune/pink sections, and also discovered the red/white section is perfect for some other casual outfits. Whee!
> View attachment 3829334



Just stunning!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks for the info in the finacea prepster. That's not bad if it lasts a few months. Maybe I'll try it.


----------



## papertiger

I'm lucky, my MIL already has 8 grandchildren, the pressure comes from 2 of DHs SILs. They are almost a whole generation older and one almost talks to me as though I'm a wayward daughter and the other always wants reassurance _she's_ done the right thing. My brother doesn't consider my sister or me successful because we don't have any children.

I've always loved all kinds of animals but never wanted kids.  No refection on anyone else's path but it's taken me a long time to like myself (sometimes) even having a relationship is a huge stretch.


----------



## luckylove

prepster said:


> For some reason Metrogel just stopped working for me, I don't know why.   It even (maybe--I could have been imagining it) seemed to irritate my skin a little. So then of course it didn't work at all once I stopped using it, Lol!   The Finacea I just received is actually a cream and yes, it is still ridiculously expensive.  But what I like about it is that I can use just a little, so one tube will probably last me 6 months, I would imagine.  I will let you know.  Just a smidge works quite well though.



Keep me posted on how it goes! I am really interested in finding something that helps. My body has gone absolutely haywire recently. I am happy to hear that at least the tube will last quite some time too!


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the info in the finacea prepster. That's not bad if it lasts a few months. Maybe I'll try it.



I think I edited my post after you read it.   I looked up the different formulations. Apparently it comes in foam, gel or cream. They felt that the foam was more mild and better for rosascea. I can't compare because I have never tried the foam, but the cream works well for me. I was reading that they recommend the cream for acne, which I don't have.


----------



## luckylove

Genie27 said:


> Ok, I don't think I am that yellow in real life. The lighting in my place is really weird - I have yellow brick and while it casts a soft light, the iPhone camera really intensifies it. And the hallway where I take my OOTD is too dim. I need to put in a brighter bulb and a dimmer.



 To me, you look absolutely beautiful and not yellow at all! Congratulations on your new moussie! It really looks wonderful on you!


----------



## bunnycat

MSO13 said:


> Wow, there must be something going around this week. My MIL just informed me that she's very sad and hurt we are not having kids, because it makes it awkward and embarrassing for her because her friends have grandkids
> 
> The fact that we value keeping our marriage happy and healthy without the stress of kids is not valid to her despite all our parents having failed marriages and difficult relationships with their kids. Also, I was supposed to give up my business to devote myself to the full time medical intervention that would be required to get me knocked up. I think I'll pass on that.
> 
> In a few more years, I'll be past the age when it will just be presumed that something is wrong with me and I won't get asked anymore. Can't wait, a true benefit of growing older
> 
> @bunnycat I have been working on socializing one of our cats for 2 years. He was a street rescue DH picked up. He's totally in love with our other cats but terrified of people. He follows around the other cats like a shadow. In two years, we've progressed to him barely allowing the daily petting before I wake up completely. I expect I'll be able to hug him when he's around 15, he's 2 at the moment!



Wow-why do families have to do this kind of thing to each other?

Even when I was little I knew I did not want kids and told everyone so. They said "you'll change your mind". Nope. Never did. I think all my maternal instincts went to cats and other animals.

I have one kitty who is a rehab feral and he is a very anxious cat and always has been. One of the things I do or have done in the past when working with taming cats is using food as a reward.

You are already part way with your kitty, so here is what I would do. When you feed him, does he come up to you? Or do you have to leave food for him to get?

If he does not come up to you and allow you to touch him before dinner, I would start with this. Retrain him gently (over the course of a few weeks) that it is normal for him to get petted before food. Put the food down and stay nearby. Next time, put the food down and get a little closer. Stay near but not aggressively by him (I wouldn't even look at him while eating, just keep your presence near). Keep closing the distance every time until you can stand next to him to feed him and stand there while he eats. Then start with the petting training. Pet briefly, on the back, then put food down and let him eat unhindered. Keep doing this until you can pet him several times before feeding, as he begins to understand it is "safe" for you to touch him. Use treats the same way. When he comes up to you for a treat, give him one. Then slowly work up to being able to pet him before he gets a treat.
One word of caution. Anxious or feral cats often don't like hands coming straight towards them and see it as a threat. So, pet from behind, on the back so he feels safer when you pet him. I had one feral at a house that I finally trained to let me pet her (she never fully became tame) but I was never allowed to approach from the front, only the side and back with my hand, or she'd get scared. Good luck!


----------



## EmileH

Here is why I needed the blouse.




Prepster yes they ordered the foam for me. I was afraid it was some controlled dose thing that would only last 30 days.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is why I needed the blouse.
> 
> View attachment 3829479
> 
> 
> Prepster yes they ordered the foam for me. I was afraid it was some controlled dose thing that would only last 30 days.



That looks terrific!


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> That looks terrific!



Thanks! $1500 saved. [emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

bobkat1991 said:


> When I was in my 20's, I was using a gas stove.  I turned on the broiler and was going to light it when I got a phone call.  After I hung up, I put the match down there.  It was scary.  I was lucky though...only singed off my eyebrows the front half of my hair, and had first degree facial burns.  I had to wear a wig for a while....I am SO glad you weren't hurt!!
> 
> I went for 11 days with no power after hurricane Isabella in 2005.  Now, I have solar panels that keep everything going but the heat pump/AC, stove and laundry stuff.  Our water heater is propane, as well as our fireplace and outdoor grill.  All hooked up to the same tanks that run our whole house generator.  Generator was first line of defense against power outages, and is now the backup to the solar panels.  We have a window AC in the bedroom in case of a long summer outage.
> 
> Can you tell that I did not enjoy 11 days with no power?



What you went through with the stove is terrifying. It's a good reminder to always be respectful of these things that we use in everyday life.
Yes, solar panel backup power is the way to go. Our security system is on solar power and that was the only thing working all night when the power went out. We are looking into it now.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Genie your scarf is gorgeous. Rock it girl !
> 
> Got an email from Amazon saying I had gotten a gift from the baby registry ?! [emoji51]what baby registry. Random ...



So did I. It must be some kind of glitch.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is why I needed the blouse.
> 
> View attachment 3829479
> 
> 
> Prepster yes they ordered the foam for me. I was afraid it was some controlled dose thing that would only last 30 days.



This is the prettiest thing I have seen all day!


----------



## Genie27

Omg, I'm watching this stupid show on tv while I check email and unravel some crochet. Anyhoo...the guy gives his girl a Tiffany box, and inside is another basic jewelry box and....tadaaaa.....inside is a pendant.

Call me superficial but please don't fake me out with the blue box.




papertiger said:


> I hardly ever like the designs for moussies, then this Sumer boom! I could have bought several ZP _and_ Iris cws. It's a shame one of my fave cws of ZP and 2 of my Iris I already owned in the 90s but at last H are issuing striking big patterns as mousselines.



I know!!! I also prefer a strong print in the soft wafty fabric. The purple zebra and a couple of the irises were also on my short list of backups. But this one was *it* and I can't explain why.

Prepster is this the same one you returned because you didn't like it on you? I can see the pink/red not being flattering on some skin tones.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> This is the prettiest thing I have seen all day!



Aww thank you. And thanks to my Chanel SA and store manager for the suggestion of this type of blouse.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> So did I. It must be some kind of glitch.


Off to check my mail!

Oh, it's just my new office footwear being delivered on Thursday.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is why I needed the blouse.
> 
> View attachment 3829479
> 
> 
> Prepster yes they ordered the foam for me. I was afraid it was some controlled dose thing that would only last 30 days.


It's gorgeous!!! Love that jacket too.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> It's gorgeous!!! Love that jacket too.



Thank you


----------



## Cordeliere

Hi everybody.   Our internet was finally restored after Irma took it out.    I know I have suggested to people to just jump back in at the current spot and not try to catch up; but I imagine there are lots of great things in the 65 pages I have missed.   I may be responding to very old posts.   Please tolerate my out of the blue comments.


----------



## Genie27

Good to have you back safe, Cordie!


----------



## eagle1002us

*@arabesques *The long necklace; 5th from upper R, is the original version of the Etcetera necklace.
*





*
I stopped to bs with an antique dealer at a show and she pulled out this necklace.  Would have loved to try it on.  I'm not sure I really like it but it's different.  She told me for $10K I could have it. Oops, I left my wallet at home.


----------



## MSO13

bunnycat said:


> Wow-why do families have to do this kind of thing to each other?
> 
> Even when I was little I knew I did not want kids and told everyone so. They said "you'll change your mind". Nope. Never did. I think all my maternal instincts went to cats and other animals.
> 
> I have one kitty who is a rehab feral and he is a very anxious cat and always has been. One of the things I do or have done in the past when working with taming cats is using food as a reward.
> 
> You are already part way with your kitty, so here is what I would do. When you feed him, does he come up to you? Or do you have to leave food for him to get?
> 
> If he does not come up to you and allow you to touch him before dinner, I would start with this. Retrain him gently (over the course of a few weeks) that it is normal for him to get petted before food. Put the food down and stay nearby. Next time, put the food down and get a little closer. Stay near but not aggressively by him (I wouldn't even look at him while eating, just keep your presence near). Keep closing the distance every time until you can stand next to him to feed him and stand there while he eats. Then start with the petting training. Pet briefly, on the back, then put food down and let him eat unhindered. Keep doing this until you can pet him several times before feeding, as he begins to understand it is "safe" for you to touch him. Use treats the same way. When he comes up to you for a treat, give him one. Then slowly work up to being able to pet him before he gets a treat.
> One word of caution. Anxious or feral cats often don't like hands coming straight towards them and see it as a threat. So, pet from behind, on the back so he feels safer when you pet him. I had one feral at a house that I finally trained to let me pet her (she never fully became tame) but I was never allowed to approach from the front, only the side and back with my hand, or she'd get scared. Good luck!



Thanks, I did this with one of my other cats when she was scared and it's a good reminder to try this with him. He grazes during the day and eats with the cat he considers his big sister so I can try pulling the food during the day and doing some food training. He's worth the effort, a crazy fluffy long hair Tuxedo with such expressive eyes.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> *@arabesques *The long necklace; 5th from upper R, is the original version of the Etcetera necklace.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I stopped to bs with an antique dealer at a show and she pulled out this necklace.  Would have loved to try it on.  I'm not sure I really like it but it's different.  She told me for $10K I could have it. Oops, I left my wallet at home.



Interesting. Thanks


----------



## arabesques

eagle1002us said:


> *@arabesques *The long necklace; 5th from upper R, is the original version of the Etcetera necklace.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I stopped to bs with an antique dealer at a show and she pulled out this necklace.  Would have loved to try it on.  I'm not sure I really like it but it's different.  She told me for $10K I could have it. Oops, I left my wallet at home.



Yes!  I've seen it around, was tempted even.  But it's too long for me.  Was it before, or part of the whole collection?  I suspect the former since it incorporates earlier styles than mine/the current version.

Swoonworthy—all of it!  I adore H silver.


----------



## Cordeliere

bunnycat said:


> Here's what I mean by backlighting to get a good diamond pic. This is late afternoon light coming from the side and back. Really helps define the faceting.
> View attachment 3821330



Spectacular stones and spectacular picture!


----------



## eagle1002us

arabesques said:


> Yes!  I've seen it around, was tempted even.  But it's too long for me.  Was it before, or part of the whole collection?  I suspect the former since it incorporates earlier styles than mine/the current version.
> 
> Swoonworthy—all of it!  I adore H silver.


It was a predecessor to the current Etcetera collection.  Initially, I considered it kinda off-putting.   It's an off-the-wall concept for a necklace, attaching different bracelets end-to-end.   I would love to have tried it on, tho.


----------



## Cordeliere

FizzyWater said:


> I think the classic list would be:
> 
> trench for summer, shoulder seasons
> peacoat for shoulder seasons
> serious wool (or fur) for winter
> pretty fur (or wool) for special occasions
> specialty (ski, camping, boating, etc.)




Love this list.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I need to know more about IPL. My facialist who works in a plastic surgeon's office said we might need to start it in a bit.. I was asking about skin tightening.
> 
> My rosacea is under control now thank goodness. I'm on low dose doxycycline and metronidazole gel. I balked at the $300 price range for finacea. How long does one prescription last you prepster? I'm not paying $300 per month but if it lasts 2-3 months no problem.
> 
> You also answered my other question about using retin A on hands and arms for sun damage. I think I need to start doing that. I think I need to start paying as much attention to my body skin as my facial skin and treating not just moisturizing. You younger girls take note and do this early.


I had rosacea and cystic acne at the same time.  Boy, the early 40's was traumatic for me!  I got some metronidazole gel but didn't want to be bothered putting it on.   I just got very flushed cheeks, not a big ole' red nose, so I could live with it.  It looked like I was wearing a lot of blusher.  The rosacea lasted for maybe a couple of years.  Then it went away.


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> @momasaurus  - thank you, yes, it is my signature color!
> @Pocketbook Pup , @bunnycat - thanks for your kind words!
> When I was in my twenties and thirties , I wore the pendant a lot- it was one of the few nice jewelry pieces I had then.
> It needs to be worn again!


The fact that the pendant contained room for a picture reminded me of my silver Victorian lockets.   Some are sold with pictures inside -- very often a pix of a woman wearing a locket!!!!   The Victorians loved "jewels of sentiment" and these often overlapped with mourning jewelry -- lockets again, but with a subdued design and in black, or small pins that could contain a lock of hair.  

The Edwardian era had a notable lightness and artistry in jewelry that contrasted with the earlier (Victorian) emphasis on "majestic" (my own word), impressive "ornaments" (particularly in gold, less so in silver). Big stuff, in other words.  Scarf1, your pendant displays the lightness and artistry of the Edwardian era.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok so I'm never going to qualify as a minimalist. This is a great start but I think I need more. [emoji51] What about different colors and lengths and styles?
> I probably need to concentrate in cold weather wear. Duh: I live in New England. Why does this surprise me? [emoji849]
> 
> I would like to add:
> - a darker colored trench with a more interesting silhouette that transitions better to evening and that travels well I.e. Not too heavy and layers well.
> - a camel Max Mara coat
> 
> I am intrigued by:
> - the Hermes cashmere wrap coats that work with the Kelly belts. What color? My usual blue/ black? Camel and cross the max Mara off my list? [emoji848]
> - Celine cocoon coats (maybe grey?)
> - colorful coats (maybe a lighter blue. I experimented with cream and decided it's impossible to keep clean.)
> - longer fitted coats to wear over longer dresses like some of the Dior coats that I have seen. There was a beautiful blue grey one that could kill two birds with one stone. But how do people feel about these unlined cashmere coats? I feel like I'm not getting my money's worth without a lining.



Dear PBP.   May I remind you of how you have said you don't need ever color of bracelet.   Doesn't the same apply to coat lengths and colors?  I like the idea of the H cashmere coat for a cold climate.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Shopping in my own closet for Gucci pieces lately 'till AM stops pretending we're all 8 years old or we've escaped from a funny farm.
> 
> Her are all but 2 of my Gucci jackets and coats. Couldn't find pics of Springbok fur with overlong sleeves and an old TF leather blazer phw.  Not all 'quiet' by any means but worth the initial outlay.
> 
> Press to enlarge:
> 
> Black peacoat
> Beige trench (2)
> Black trench brass hw and full military back (2)
> Black calf-hair blazer (2)
> Black military jacket, shield button and astrakhan collar
> Purple croc, shw + mink collar
> Black cashmere 'crombie'
> 
> View attachment 3822498
> View attachment 3822499
> View attachment 3822500
> View attachment 3822503
> View attachment 3822504
> View attachment 3822505
> View attachment 3822507
> View attachment 3822508
> View attachment 3822510
> View attachment 3822511



Being a purple addict, I am curious about the croc coat.   What kind of places do you like to wear it?   Is it comfortable?  Is it stiff?   Is it fragile?    Obviously living in Florida, I am not fantasizing about owning a similar one.    It is just so unique, I am curious about it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Momasurus Cordie and I have been talking about beige and how it can be tricky to wear. Momasurus, this scarf really shouldn't work for me. Most beige washes me out. But it does. Maybe it's the hints of grey that keep it cool in tone?
> View attachment 3823282



love this


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Question for you, bun.  I got asked for my advice about* a diamond engagement ring, possibly vintage, that someone got from an ATM along w/his cash.*  Ring was banged up.   A jeweler refurbished it and it apparently looks quite nice.   The ring clarity is an H -- well, some quality about it is an H.  The person who was conveying this to me is not the owner of the ring.   The ring is eye clean.   The guy who "owns" it tried to track down owner.  That's not my topic.  Instead I am asking where or how he could sell it to get something approximating a fair market value.   I know jewelers often buy rings for the metal content alone, not taking into consideration the quality of the stone.
> I haven't seen it.   I am not at all a diamond person, you are our expert.



WTF???   How does this happen?   Eagle dear.... this doesn't smell right.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Omg, I'm watching this stupid show on tv while I check email and unravel some crochet. Anyhoo...the guy gives his girl a Tiffany box, and inside is another basic jewelry box and....tadaaaa.....inside is a pendant.
> 
> Call me superficial but please don't fake me out with the blue box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know!!! I also prefer a strong print in the soft wafty fabric. The purple zebra and a couple of the irises were also on my short list of backups. But this one was *it* and I can't explain why.
> 
> Prepster is this the same one you returned because you didn't like it on you? I can see the pink/red not being flattering on some skin tones.



No, I love yours, the one I returned was lighter pink and had more blue/gray.  You look fab in that color!  Re: the box...seriously....?  If DH gives me a Tiffany's box, there had better be some T in it!    It reminds me of some advice given to a friend when he wanted to give his long-time girlfriend a ring.  In a ring box.  And it wasn't for engagement purposes.  The advice was something like..."are you out of your mind?"


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Hi everybody.   Our internet was finally restored after Irma took it out.    I know I have suggested to people to just jump back in at the current spot and not try to catch up; but I imagine there are lots of great things in the 65 pages I have missed.   I may be responding to very old posts.   Please tolerate my out of the blue comments.



So glad you're back!


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Being a purple addict, I am curious about the croc coat.   What kind of places do you like to wear it?   Is it comfortable?  Is it stiff?   Is it fragile?    Obviously living in Florida, I am not fantasizing about owning a similar one.    It is just so unique, I am curious about it.



Good to have you back 

It just has to be cold and dry. It's silk-satin lined so feels lovely but I try to have my arms covered that lessens the need for cleaning (goes back to Gucci). It is slightly padded so a bit stiff (the reason it's so warm) but it protects it from creasing too much. It's cut beautifully and very flattering and can work over an evening or cocktail dress just as much as with jeans or day dress.  I don't know how many people recognise it's croc, but although I choose not to leave it in any cloakroom I just make myself wear it, at the end of the day, it's a jacket.


----------



## papertiger

bobkat1991 said:


> When I was in my 20's, I was using a gas stove.  I turned on the broiler and was going to light it when I got a phone call.  After I hung up, I put the match down there.  It was scary.  I was lucky though...only singed off my eyebrows the front half of my hair, and had first degree facial burns.  I had to wear a wig for a while....I am SO glad you weren't hurt!!
> 
> I went for 11 days with no power after hurricane Isabella in 2005.  Now, I have solar panels that keep everything going but the heat pump/AC, stove and laundry stuff.  Our water heater is propane, as well as our fireplace and outdoor grill.  All hooked up to the same tanks that run our whole house generator.  Generator was first line of defense against power outages, and is now the backup to the solar panels.  We have a window AC in the bedroom in case of a long summer outage.
> 
> Can you tell that I did not enjoy 11 days with no power?



Glad you're back too


----------



## FizzyWater

pigleto972001 said:


> Genie your scarf is gorgeous. Rock it girl !
> 
> Got an email from Amazon saying I had gotten a gift from the baby registry ?! [emoji51]what baby registry. Random ...



FYI, it apparently happened to lots of people:  http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_facto...weird_email_about_their_nonexistent_baby.html


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes thank you. I clicked the link like a DA and then I thought oops that wasn't smart of me. It could have been phishing but it looks like amazon goofed up  thank you Fizzy.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Dear PBP.   May I remind you of how you have said you don't need ever color of bracelet.   Doesn't the same apply to coat lengths and colors?  I like the idea of the H cashmere coat for a cold climate.



Well yes and no. 1. Bracelets aren't functional. Coats are. 2. The first thing people see about you and often the only thing in New England is your coat. A bracelet isn't as crucial to an outfit. In your climate they are not so important. Here they are.

Weight and warmth need to vary. I need different coats for different outfits taking into account length and shape to go with different skirt lengths and pants shapes. Black navy and camel are going to be most useful for me. I'm perfectly comfortable using black and navy interchangeably so that helps. If I get something for fun  it will be one colorful coat  and it will probably be a blue or a burgundy color.

The Hermes coat is great because it's midweight. It will complete my casually elegant day looks and can transition to night time. I have already decided that it's a yes.

My next priority is a darker trench. I use my beige trench a lot for travel but as much as I love it, a standard trench doesn't look quite as dressy for night as I would like. 

My method in making my selections is rather than just buying a bunch of pretty coats...to look at my outfits and think what coat do I need to compliment and complete this outfit? And what functions do I need coats to fulfill?


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> For years, my MIL said we should have kids, because SHE WANTED grandkids. The more she said, the more determined I was to not please her! Luckily, DHs brother provided 2 grandkids so that took SOME of the pressure off.
> At this phase in my life, I wouldn't mind a few grandkids, but since we have no kids that is not happening! Recently visited with some college friends. They each have problematic adult kids, not sure how would handle that!


So sorry to read all this stuff about pressure to have kids. I was lucky enough to be able to make my own choices (DH already had a boy and a girl, nearly grown up, so he was OK with whatever I decided).  Now that my DS is about to get married, I cannot imagine nosing in on their plans. Maybe I'm not psychologically ready to be a granny....OMG...but they will (and should) make their own choices. Also DD when and if she settles down. I would feel ridiculous giving advice or orders!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> I'm so excited! I finally got my hot pink moussie!!! This is instead of the gorgeous pink Gucci coat I wanted. And already wore it for a couple of minutes this morning as we are back to warm weather.
> 
> The zebra Pegasus was my #1 choice with the pink iris as backup. I love the prune/pink sections, and also discovered the red/white section is perfect for some other casual outfits. Whee!
> View attachment 3829334


There is not much in life more fun and uplifting than a pink moussie!! So happy for you!


----------



## EmileH

Cordie, let me explain my bracelet rules too: I very carefully curate my bag and jewelry collections now. They are expensive and mistakes are a nightmare. When I was thinking about bracelets in particular there were so many options: leather, clic clac, enamel, vca, cartier, diamond.  I had to decide what would work for me. A pivotal decision for me was do I collect a lot of Hermes fashion bracelets in every color or do I focus on a few fabulous pieces like my trinity bracelet? I decided to focus on nicer bracelets. I still of course have a small variety of other bracelets. But I want to keep limits on the number I have. I allow myself the Kelly double tours in silver because I can stack them with my silver chain d'ancre tgm, and they fulfill my desire for new leather colors relatively inexpensively. I love cducs as a statement piece but I'm only allowing myself three, two of which I already have. I am not falling down the clic clac or enamel well at all. They are lovely but won't work for me. And they will only distract me from wearing the bracelets I have that work well for me. 

An overall theme for me that is becoming clearer the more I ramble on is that my sweet spot for bags jewelry and clothes is a range between dressy casual ....to business..to dinner/ cocktail dressy. I don't need super casual things and I don't need ballgowns. Either will go to waste. Picotins don't work for me. They are too casual. A Kelly that I can dress up or down will see maximum use. A sparkly clutch will sit in the closet and look pretty. Same with the bracelets. My trinity is perfect. It goes from casual to cocktail with ease. A clic clac would not see use.

I should try to keep this in mind with all of my purchases. Do the other working ladies with no children find that their needs fit this spectrum as well?


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well yes and no. 1. Bracelets aren't functional. Coats are. 2. The first thing people see about you and often the only thing in New England is your coat. A bracelet isn't as crucial to an outfit. In your climate they are not so important. Here they are.
> 
> Weight and warmth need to vary. I need different coats for different outfits taking into account length and shape to go with different skirt lengths and pants shapes. Black navy and camel are going to be most useful for me. I'm perfectly comfortable using black and navy interchangeably so that helps. If I get something for fun  it will be one colorful coat  and it will probably be a blue or a burgundy color.
> 
> The Hermes coat is great because it's midweight. It will complete my casually elegant day looks and can transition to night time. I have already decided that it's a yes.
> 
> My next priority is a darker trench. I use my beige trench a lot for travel but as much as I love it, a standard trench doesn't look quite as dressy for night as I would like.
> 
> My method in making my selections is rather than just buying a bunch of pretty coats...to look at my outfits and think what coat do I need to compliment and complete this outfit? And what functions do I need coats to fulfill?





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordie, let me explain my bracelet rules too: I very carefully curate my bag and jewelry collections now. They are expensive and mistakes are a nightmare. When I was thinking about bracelets in particular there were so many options: leather, clic clac, enamel, vca, cartier, diamond.  I had to decide what would work for me. A pivotal decision for me was do I collect a lot of Hermes fashion bracelets in every color or do I focus on a few fabulous pieces like my trinity bracelet? I decided to focus on nicer bracelets. I still of course have a small variety of other bracelets. But I want to keep limits on the number I have. I allow myself the Kelly double tours in silver because I can stack them with my silver chain d'ancre tgm, and they fulfill my desire for new leather colors relatively inexpensively. I love cducs as a statement piece but I'm only allowing myself three, two of which I already have. I am not falling down the clic clac or enamel well at all. They are lovely but won't work for me. And they will only distract me from wearing the bracelets I have that work well for me.
> 
> An overall theme for me that is becoming clearer the more I ramble on is that my sweet spot for bags jewelry and clothes is a range between dressy casual ....to business..to dinner/ cocktail dressy. I don't need super casual things and I don't need ballgowns. Either will go to waste. Picotins don't work for me. They are too casual. A Kelly that I can dress up or down will see maximum use. A sparkly clutch will sit in the closet and look pretty. Same with the bracelets. My trinity is perfect. It goes from casual to cocktail with ease. A clic clac would not see use.
> 
> I should try to keep this in mind with all of my purchases. Do the other working ladies with no children find that their needs fit this spectrum as well?



It is so interesting to me to read about philosophies of wardrobes, and I hope more Friends Chatters weigh in as well.  It sounds like you've spent time sorting through the various (and often intense and confusing) influences of fashion, and have found your style.  I love the process of refining, and love hearing how stylish women go about finding what works and doesn't work for them.   Your "rules" for new acquisitions posted earlier were also terrific.


----------



## bunnycat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordie, let me explain my bracelet rules too: I very carefully curate my bag and jewelry collections now. They are expensive and mistakes are a nightmare. When I was thinking about bracelets in particular there were so many options: leather, clic clac, enamel, vca, cartier, diamond.  I had to decide what would work for me. A pivotal decision for me was do I collect a lot of Hermes fashion bracelets in every color or do I focus on a few fabulous pieces like my trinity bracelet? I decided to focus on nicer bracelets. I still of course have a small variety of other bracelets. But I want to keep limits on the number I have. I allow myself the Kelly double tours in silver because I can stack them with my silver chain d'ancre tgm, and they fulfill my desire for new leather colors relatively inexpensively. I love cducs as a statement piece but I'm only allowing myself three, two of which I already have. I am not falling down the clic clac or enamel well at all. They are lovely but won't work for me. And they will only distract me from wearing the bracelets I have that work well for me.
> 
> An overall theme for me that is becoming clearer the more I ramble on is that my sweet spot for bags jewelry and clothes is a range between dressy casual ....to business..to dinner/ cocktail dressy. I don't need super casual things and I don't need ballgowns. Either will go to waste. Picotins don't work for me. They are too casual. A Kelly that I can dress up or down will see maximum use. A sparkly clutch will sit in the closet and look pretty. Same with the bracelets. My trinity is perfect. It goes from casual to cocktail with ease. A clic clac would not see use.
> 
> I should try to keep this in mind with all of my purchases. Do the other working ladies with no children find that their needs fit this spectrum as well?



That all makes total sense PbP! And it works for you and you've thought it through carefully. And with H prices, it's good to have this kind of thought process in place.

I am the opposite with bracelets. I don't like anything hard on my wrists, so no clic clac type bracelets, thick bangles or anything that can get caught or banged on things because I will do it and mess it up. Love soft leather on my wrists. So leather bracelets for me. CDC, Behapis and those types are great. They aren't too big, and give a nice, easy addition of color to match a scarf or shoes or purse. The Behapis are the most comfortable, and the lowest profile. I never catch them on anything so happily collect those.

Now purses, I found I like them generally smallish, somewhat structured to structured shoulder carry (top handle shoulder carry being my ideal) and lean towards dressy because I can dress a dressy purse up or down, but can't dress up a casual purse and have no desire for a large collection so I've found everything needs to be able to do double duty for me in the purse department.

Coats I have almost no need of at all in Texas, so I only have 2 light/medium weight ones and several lightweight leather jackets. That's the extent of my coats. Up north, y'all would probably stop using those by October, I would guess! Bracelets are on display most of the year, so those are definitely a go since I can see my wrists (and often most of my arm!) a good deal of the time.


----------



## bunnycat

Cordeliere said:


> Spectacular stones and spectacular picture!



Thank you Cordi! So glad you are back up and running!


----------



## bunnycat

Genie27 said:


> I'm so excited! I finally got my hot pink moussie!!! This is instead of the gorgeous pink Gucci coat I wanted. And already wore it for a couple of minutes this morning as we are back to warm weather.
> 
> The zebra Pegasus was my #1 choice with the pink iris as backup. I love the prune/pink sections, and also discovered the red/white section is perfect for some other casual outfits. Whee!
> View attachment 3829334



This is gorgeous Genie! Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## EmileH

This makes sense bunnycat. It seems like you live a more active lifestyle so these things suit you. We are on the same page about bags. It's an interesting process to try to define what works for each of us. I hope it saves me from wasting money on things I won't use.


----------



## MSO13

While I don't have the need for ballgowns and evening clutches, I know my daily uniform is much more casual than you @Pocketbook Pup 

I think if I had stayed on the corporate office career path, I'd likely still wear a uniform of sorts but would get more use from my nicer items. Black and white is my standby for everything. I am trying to stock up on more simple black day dresses, they are comfy but make me look a little more polished. I have one coming from Palmer/Harding today, I'll post if I like it. 

I'm afraid that my Chanel shoes and jackets rarely see use and I'm worried that won't improve now that I'll be transitioning to seeing fewer clients and working from home. I hate to purge them but I also don't like being reminded they are there. I won't purge till I spend a few months in my new routine.  I carry my H bags wherever and with Lulu so I'm not worried about them going obsolete. I just seem to keep reaching for my more casual Row blazers,  tees and jeans with a scarf. I'm never afraid of messing them up like I worry about snagging my Chanel or it being recognized by a client who gets judge-y. 

I will say that I've been trying my new work at home routine by going to a 6am spin class, coming home, doing my emails with coffee and then showering to start the day and I LOVE it. It's so nice to get to the work-work right away when I'm ready rather than sorting through all the desk stuff.


----------



## EmileH

MSO I'm jealous of your new work routine. It sounds very civilized. I have to be at the office at 7-7:30 everyday and must be exactly on time... or else. So that part sounds heavenly. But I know creative people have a different way of working and scheduling and it's not all fun and games. 

I can see why you favor more casual pieces. I absolutely would worry about snags and spills in your chanel. I do hope you find use for them in presentations or your non work life. You made some excellent choices. Your spectrum of dress is probably shifted a bit toward the more casual end of things than mine. So at least now you can focus your energies there. The black day dresses sound like a great idea. I would love to see some of your choices. I would like to start wearing more dresses for casual wear. I don't know why I don't. I find dresses more comfortable than pants. 

You can't go wrong with black and white right? Perfect for creative professionals. I was kind of stressing about making my wardrobe more color diverse. Another recent realization I had is that I feel most comfortable when my outfit has some element of black or navy in it. I can incorporate grey, taupe, cream, white, camel, aubergine or shades of blues in an outfit but unless I'm grounded in black or navy it doesn't feel right to me. So I'm just going to give up on forcing myself into other colors..


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> WTF???   How does this happen?   Eagle dear.... this doesn't smell right.


Cordy, I got this story second hand.   And I haven't seen the guy who got the ring to ask about it.  But you're right, how many ATM's spew out rings?  Of course, once I got a slip of paper instead of a $20 bill from the ATM and the bank told me to go fly a kite.   So, anything can happen.  Maybe the guy should check his withdrawal:  a beat-up diamond ring might have taken the place of some of his money, too.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordie, let me explain my bracelet rules too: I very carefully curate my bag and jewelry collections now. They are expensive and mistakes are a nightmare. When I was thinking about bracelets in particular there were so many options: leather, clic clac, enamel, vca, cartier, diamond.  I had to decide what would work for me. A pivotal decision for me was do I collect a lot of Hermes fashion bracelets in every color or do I focus on a few fabulous pieces like my trinity bracelet? I decided to focus on nicer bracelets. I still of course have a small variety of other bracelets. But I want to keep limits on the number I have. I allow myself the Kelly double tours in silver because I can stack them with my silver chain d'ancre tgm, and they fulfill my desire for new leather colors relatively inexpensively. I love cducs as a statement piece but I'm only allowing myself three, two of which I already have. I am not falling down the clic clac or enamel well at all. They are lovely but won't work for me. And they will only distract me from wearing the bracelets I have that work well for me.
> 
> An overall theme for me that is becoming clearer the more I ramble on is that my sweet spot for bags jewelry and clothes is a range between dressy casual ....to business..to dinner/ cocktail dressy. I don't need super casual things and I don't need ballgowns. Either will go to waste. Picotins don't work for me. They are too casual. A Kelly that I can dress up or down will see maximum use. A sparkly clutch will sit in the closet and look pretty. Same with the bracelets. My trinity is perfect. It goes from casual to cocktail with ease. A clic clac would not see use.
> 
> I should try to keep this in mind with all of my purchases. Do the other working ladies with no children find that their needs fit this spectrum as well?



I can't imagine having lots of H leather/ enamel bracelets but I have an example of each. They're fun, but the same pieces work each time. I often use twin black ghw CDCs as cuffs over long black sleeves. I don't own clic clacs or a Constance buckle belt kit either (very popular where I live). I have 3  bag charms/key chains and a pair of twillies. People love to collect, I like to remember what I've got.

Totally with you on buy what's useful but my H bags go from Sellier K formal to GP casual with Bolides and Plumes. Some bags have dual purposes. I could use my GP for work or take it shopping. Ever since being robbed of my Christmas shopping last year I try not to walk around with store carrier bags. I can also take my Lady Clutch in my GP and lock my GP at work if I need to go out afterwards. Sellier K 32 is formal but also too large for eve so I have 3 other H bags that will work. I don't always need to carry an H bag either of course. Sometimes when I set off across the mountain I carry a camo-print back pack I bought in army surplus.

Occasionally, I have formal events and some are connected to work. What dresses I already have (quite a lot) will have to do. Unless I'm doing the gardening or walking in mud (quite a lot) I'm dressed in what I can get together the night before. As I've said that's a rotation of 'themed' pieces for the season. I will happily work from home or go to the supermarket in Chanel. For evenings out, parties and occasions, it completely depends where I'm going but I try to make an effort. That usually means 'proper' shoes or a piece of jewellery I wouldn't want to wear on the bus. The most important thing is to find out what the floor will be like (shoes) and the weather (coat/jacket). I only wear trainers, track suits and leggings to run in but I have worn silk PJs to a ball for a bet.


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> While I don't have the need for ballgowns and evening clutches, I know my daily uniform is much more casual than you @Pocketbook Pup
> 
> I think if I had stayed on the corporate office career path, I'd likely still wear a uniform of sorts but would get more use from my nicer items. Black and white is my standby for everything. I am trying to stock up on more simple black day dresses, they are comfy but make me look a little more polished. I have one coming from Palmer/Harding today, I'll post if I like it.
> 
> I*'m afraid that my Chanel shoes and jackets rarely see use and I'm worried that won't improve now that I'll be transitioning to seeing fewer clients and working from home. I hate to purge them but I also don't like being reminded they are there. I won't purge till I spend a few months in my new routine. * *I carry my H bags wherever and with Lulu so I'm not worried about them going obsolete. I just seem to keep reaching for my more casual Row blazers,  tees and jeans with a scarf. I'm never afraid of messing them up like I worry about snagging my Chanel or it being recognized by a client who gets judge-y. *
> 
> I will say that I've been trying my new work at home routine by going to a 6am spin class, coming home, doing my emails with coffee and then showering to start the day and I LOVE it. It's so nice to get to the work-work right away when I'm ready rather than sorting through all the desk stuff.



Really pleased you like you new routine. 

Before you let go of some of your better pieces, maybe just wear them for yourself.


----------



## eagle1002us

MSO13 said:


> Wow, there must be something going around this week. My MIL just informed me that she's very sad and hurt we are not having kids, because it makes it awkward and embarrassing for her because her friends have grandkids
> 
> The fact that we value keeping our marriage happy and healthy without the stress of kids is not valid to her despite all our parents having failed marriages and difficult relationships with their kids. Also, I was supposed to give up my business to devote myself to the full time medical intervention that would be required to get me knocked up. I think I'll pass on that.
> 
> In a few more years, I'll be past the age when it will just be presumed that something is wrong with me and I won't get asked anymore. Can't wait, a true benefit of growing older
> 
> @bunnycat I have been working on socializing one of our cats for 2 years. He was a street rescue DH picked up. He's totally in love with our other cats but terrified of people. He follows around the other cats like a shadow. In two years, we've progressed to him barely allowing the daily petting before I wake up completely. I expect I'll be able to hug him when he's around 15, he's 2 at the moment!


i had endometriosis when I was in my 30s plus was in a Ph.D. program and working full time.  I married when I was 31 or so.  In-laws told my DH I was "selfish" for not having kids.  At 40 I had surgery and graduated my program.  If you have to have surgery that means you're not in great shape.  You're not healthy, you're in a lot of pain.  I would get migraines (rebound headaches) from the pain med for endometriosis and then rebound headaches from the migraine med. (Going to a support group for endometriosis help me make my decision).  How my in-laws could just slide over that and demand a kid baffles me.  Could I even be able to have a kid?  I'm not sure.
Oh, and in-laws wouldn't attend my. graduation.  My FIL was an emeritus professor but he was mad that his son wasn't getting a Ph.D.  They said they couldn't afford to attend.  (NY to the DC area?  Oh, please).   I should have said to DH, "offer to buy the tickets for them" just to see how they would wiggle out of _that_.


----------



## prepster

I'm in a career transition, from meetings and on-site work to full-time at home, so my wardrobe requirements are in flux, but I think it will shake out to:  40% jeans and casual clothes, 20% riding clothes/boots and outdoor field wear, 10% gardening clothes, 10% formal evening wear, 15% informal evening and business day to evening wear.  I live a "countrified" sort of life with horses and dogs in an area where tradition and equestrian style predominate, so I enjoy and stay dialed-in to fashion and trends, but wearing high fashion wouldn't work well in my sphere.  My "status car" is a 4wd pickup truck that can haul 3 well-behaved dogs or 2 large, muddy, misbehaving puppies, plus 32 boxwoods or a half-ton of hay.  

I have a lot of clothes, so any new acquisitions have to meet standards similar to those of @Pocketbook Pup.  Something has to feel very special to get in.  I like lingerie and basics to be new, so I buy good lingerie twice a year, and renew basics like white shirts and slim tees in the Spring and Fall, throwing away anything that even hints it's past its prime.  (I think this is one key to looking decent when spending the day in casual clothing.)

For bags, I'm also in flux.  I don't need dressy day bags at all anymore, so I'm waiting to see how that all works out.  I could see something like a Barenia Kelly working into my Fall wardrobe with tweeds and chestnut suede pants, but I haven't even said that out loud because I know very well I don't need it.  Plus for the price of a Barenia Kelly I could install Bluestone columns at the entrance to the path leading to my lower meadow.  Lol!  I was telling DH that the gals here sometimes think of purchases in "Birkin Units."  He says I think of everything in SMU's (Stone Mason Units).   I have sold or given away so many bags, that I had to buy a tote last year (Aerin, black suede) to haul things to and from the car, but my current go-to bag is a lightweight LV Zippy XL wallet.  I'd also like to have something similar in H leather, but so far (thankfully) H has not produced it.

I love jewelry and have a few nice things for evening, but wear none during the day except pearls and a gold wedding band.  I know, not very exciting.  That's why I love hearing about everyone's wardrobes!


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> I have worn silk PJs to a ball for a bet.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> I can't imagine having lots of H leather/ enamel bracelets but I have an example of each. They're fun, but the same pieces work each time. I often use twin black ghw CDCs as cuffs over long black sleeves. I don't own clic clacs or a Constance buckle belt kit either (very popular where I live). I have 3  bag charms/key chains and a pair of twillies. People love to collect, I like to remember what I've got.
> 
> Totally with you on buy what's useful but my H bags go from Sellier K formal to GP casual with Bolides and Plumes. Some bags have dual purposes. I could use my GP for work or take it shopping. Ever since being robbed of my Christmas shopping last year I try not to walk around with store carrier bags. I can also take my Lady Clutch in my GP and lock my GP at work if I need to go out afterwards. Sellier K 32 is formal but also too large for eve so I have 3 other H bags that will work. I don't always need to carry an H bag either of course. Sometimes when I set off across the mountain I carry a camo-print back pack I bought in army surplus.
> 
> Occasionally, I have formal events and some are connected to work. What dresses I already have (quite a lot) will have to do. Unless I'm doing the gardening or walking in mud (quite a lot) I'm dressed in what I can get together the night before. As I've said that's a rotation of 'themed' pieces for the season. I will happily work from home or go to the supermarket in Chanel. For evenings out, parties and occasions, it completely depends where I'm going but I try to make an effort. That usually means 'proper' shoes or a piece of jewellery I wouldn't want to wear on the bus. The most important thing is to find out what the floor will be like (shoes) and the weather (coat/jacket). I only wear trainers, track suits and leggings to run in but I have worn silk PJs to a ball for a bet.



Oh my, what is the story behind getting your Christmas shopping stolen? That is horrible and one of my worst nightmares. Whenever I am shopping at a high end store, I make sure I always bring someone with me so I am not walking alone with noticeable shopping bags.


----------



## MSO13

papertiger said:


> Really pleased you like you new routine.
> 
> Before you let go of some of your better pieces, maybe just wear them for yourself.



I agree and I should probably make more of an effort to dress just for myself. My job gets messy but there are a few days each week where I'm just at a desk for most of the day. I might like sitting at my desk in a Chanel jacket, I just never try!  I'm sure my cats would admire me


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> i had endometriosis when I was in my 30s plus was in a Ph.D. program and working full time.  I married when I was 31 or so.  In-laws told my DH I was "selfish" for not having kids.  At 40 I had surgery and graduated my program.  If you have to have surgery that means you're not in great shape.  You're not healthy, you're in a lot of pain.  I would get migraines (rebound headaches) from the pain med for endometriosis and then rebound headaches from the migraine med. (Going to a support group for endometriosis help me make my decision).  How my in-laws could just slide over that and demand a kid baffles me.  Could I even be able to have a kid?  I'm not sure.
> Oh, and in-laws wouldn't attend my. graduation.  My FIL was an emeritus professor but he was mad that his son wasn't getting a Ph.D.  They said they couldn't afford to attend.  (NY to the DC area?  Oh, please).   I should have said to DH, "offer to buy the tickets for them" just to see how they would wiggle out of _that_.



Sorry you had such contentious and deluded in laws!

Mine seems to not quite understand just how awful her divorce was on her kids and how tough her relationship is with them as a result. Not very motivational for having kids.

I don't have any diagnosed medical reasons for not getting pregnant, I just tried halfheartedly for a while and my doc said if you're going to do it-you need to take medical steps. I didn't want to bother and I think that says it all about my desire for kids.


----------



## EmileH

I think the people with whom I work are about as impressed with what I wear as your cats would be. [emoji23]

It's so interesting hearing about people's daily routines. They are so varied.

Yes papertiger what happened with your Christmas shopping? That sounds scary.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> I'm in a career transition, from meetings and on-site work to full-time at home, so my wardrobe requirements are in flux, but I think it will shake out to:  40% jeans and casual clothes, 20% riding clothes/boots and outdoor field wear, 10% gardening clothes, 10% formal evening wear, 15% informal evening and business day to evening wear.  I live a "countrified" sort of life with horses and dogs in an area where tradition and equestrian style predominate, so I enjoy and stay dialed-in to fashion and trends, but wearing high fashion wouldn't work well in my sphere.  My "status car" is a 4wd pickup truck that can haul 3 well-behaved dogs or 2 large, muddy, misbehaving puppies, plus 32 boxwoods or a half-ton of hay.
> 
> I have a lot of clothes, so any new acquisitions have to meet standards similar to those of @Pocketbook Pup.  Something has to feel very special to get in.  I like lingerie and basics to be new, so I buy good lingerie twice a year, and renew basics like white shirts and slim tees in the Spring and Fall, throwing away anything that even hints its past its prime.  (I think this is one key to looking decent when spending the day in casual clothing.)
> 
> For bags, I'm also in flux.  I don't need dressy day bags at all anymore, so I'm waiting to see how that all works out.  I could see something like a Barenia Kelly working into my Fall wardrobe with tweeds and chestnut suede pants, but I haven't even said that out loud because I know very well I don't need it.    I have sold or given away so many bags, that I had to buy a tote last year (Aerin, black suede) to haul things to and from the car, but my current go-to bag is a lightweight LV Zippy XL wallet.  I'd also like to have something similar in H leather, but so far (thankfully) H has not produced it.
> 
> I love jewelry and have a few nice things for evening, but wear none during the day except pearls and a gold wedding band.  I know, not very exciting.  That's why I love hearing about everyone's wardrobes!



The LV Zippy opens right out, correct? Whereas the Azap just opens to 60-ish degrees? I don't have either but my Steeple may be be a bit like a Zippy (though also canvas) and obviously my Dogon combined is nothing like it (these are my only 2 H wallets). I hear so many good things about the Zippy.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> i had endometriosis when I was in my 30s plus was in a Ph.D. program and working full time.  I married when I was 31 or so.  In-laws told my DH I was "selfish" for not having kids.  At 40 I had surgery and graduated my program.  If you have to have surgery that means you're not in great shape.  You're not healthy, you're in a lot of pain.  I would get migraines (rebound headaches) from the pain med for endometriosis and then rebound headaches from the migraine med. (Going to a support group for endometriosis help me make my decision).  How my in-laws could just slide over that and demand a kid baffles me.  Could I even be able to have a kid?  I'm not sure.
> Oh, and in-laws wouldn't attend my. graduation.  My FIL was an emeritus professor but he was mad that his son wasn't getting a Ph.D.  They said they couldn't afford to attend.  (NY to the DC area?  Oh, please).   I should have said to DH, "offer to buy the tickets for them" just to see how they would wiggle out of _that_.



That is truly awful. hat they could make such judgements and demands is incredible. 

I cannot imagine doing a FT job and a PhD at the same time. That you were ill and made it through deserves a medal, let alone love a support from all sides.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> The LV Zippy opens right out, correct? Whereas the Azap just opens to 60-ish degrees? I don't have either but my Steeple may be be a bit like a Zippy (though also canvas) and obviously my Dogon combined is nothing like it (these are my only 2 H wallets). I hear so many good things about the Zippy.



I have the Monogram Macassar from the Men's line.  It zips end to end and has gussets, so it opens 90 degrees.  I like this because I can hold it in one hand and nothing will fall out when it is open.  It gives a little privacy so everyone can't see whatever is in my wallet when it is open.   It also holds a crazy amount of stuff!


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think the people with whom I work are about as impressed with what I wear as your cats would be. [emoji23]
> 
> It's so interesting hearing about people's daily routines. They are so varied.
> 
> Yes papertiger what happened with your Christmas shopping? That sounds scary.



It was a farce. 

I usually take a day out to do Christmas shopping early Dec but all the shops conspired against me and my dear ones' wishlists. Liberty, Gucci, F&M and H all had special things coming in, to be picked up only or transfer requests so I decided to sandwich shopping in London between work and an evening meeting - only a week before Christmas Day. 

My SA at Gucci Sloane St put everything in a large Gucci carrier including all the other specialist ltd bags/packaging. Uniquely DH's ring in his size, the only one in Europe. Then I 'flew' to Liberty to pick a scarf for my mother in her favourite bright colours, sprinted to H before closing for some other bits including Gallop for me. I put it all in the enormous Gucci bag including extra ribbon, only Gallop went in my GP. Then onto the meeting. 

DH met me and went out to eat. He had work equipment and a huge portfolio on him. Both tired and laden with stuff, it was very late but still busy. While I was eating I put the GP on my feet, between my knees and the carrier bag on the floor next to the other bags and portfolio right beside my foot. Finished eating and OMG where is my shopping? DH said at least it wasn't my handbag (fair enough) or equipment/portfolio. Someone must have slid the bag across, I hadn't even noticed. What's worse DH facing me must have seen them walk out the door with a bag as big and heavy as a pony and not noticed. I was furious with both of us and he didn't seem that upset which made me more upset. 

Anyway, the police took it seriously and actually followed it up. Gucci and H were warned in case of possible returns without receipts. People couldn't have been nicer. CCTV didn't really help ID-ing but we found the goods for resale. The man reselling got charged for handling stolen goods but unfortunately not for stealing. 

Meanwhile I had to shop all over again for substitutions online and pray things would get to places before Christmas Day. Gucci was fantastic. UPS missed me 3 times (the limit before it goods get returned) but Gucci allowed me to change the address and gave me more chances, even making UPS hire a local van that could cope with the mountain in the snow. 

I never want to go through that again.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> I have the Monogram Macassar from the Men's line.  It zips end to end and has gussets, so it opens 90 degrees.  I like this because I can hold it in one hand and nothing will fall out when it is open.  It gives a little privacy so everyone can't see whatever is in my wallet when it is open.   It also holds a crazy amount of stuff!



I need to check this wallet out


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Oh my, what is the story behind getting your Christmas shopping stolen? That is horrible and one of my worst nightmares. Whenever I am shopping at a high end store, I make sure I always bring someone with me so I am not walking alone with noticeable shopping bags.



Very wise.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Good to have you back
> 
> It just has to be cold and dry. It's silk-satin lined so feels lovely but I try to have my arms covered that lessens the need for cleaning (goes back to Gucci). It is slightly padded so a bit stiff (the reason it's so warm) but it protects it from creasing too much. It's cut beautifully and very flattering and can work over an evening or cocktail dress just as much as with jeans or day dress.  I don't know how many people recognise it's croc, but although I choose not to leave it in any cloakroom I just make myself wear it, at the end of the day, it's a jacket.



Sounds like a wonderful and special piece of clothing.   Glad this lovely article went to a lovely person.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well yes and no. 1. Bracelets aren't functional. Coats are. 2. The first thing people see about you and often the only thing in New England is your coat. A bracelet isn't as crucial to an outfit. In your climate they are not so important. Here they are.
> 
> Weight and warmth need to vary. I need different coats for different outfits taking into account length and shape to go with different skirt lengths and pants shapes. Black navy and camel are going to be most useful for me. I'm perfectly comfortable using black and navy interchangeably so that helps. If I get something for fun  it will be one colorful coat  and it will probably be a blue or a burgundy color.
> 
> The Hermes coat is great because it's midweight. It will complete my casually elegant day looks and can transition to night time. I have already decided that it's a yes.
> 
> My next priority is a darker trench. I use my beige trench a lot for travel but as much as I love it, a standard trench doesn't look quite as dressy for night as I would like.
> 
> My method in making my selections is rather than just buying a bunch of pretty coats...to look at my outfits and think what coat do I need to compliment and complete this outfit? And what functions do I need coats to fulfill?



great reasoning.   Those of us who have lived great lengths of time in CA and FL don't really speak "coat."


----------



## EmileH

Omg. Thanks for sharing your story. I can see that happening if one is tired and not paying 100% attention but still. How crafty and awful for someone to sneak the bag away like that. I'm sure one week before Christmas they were looking for opportunities. I'm glad they caught him and he was at least charged with something. I think our police might not even follow up. I will try to be even more careful. So sorry that happened to you.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> It was a farce.
> 
> I usually take a day out to do Christmas shopping early Dec but all the shops conspired against me and my dear ones' wishlists. Liberty, Gucci, F&M and H all had special things coming in, to be picked up only or transfer requests so I decided to sandwich shopping in London between work and an evening meeting - only a week before Christmas Day.
> 
> My SA at Gucci Sloane St put everything in a large Gucci carrier including all the other specialist ltd bags/packaging. Uniquely DH's ring in his size, the only one in Europe. Then I 'flew' to Liberty to pick a scarf for my mother in her favourite bright colours, sprinted to H before closing for some other bits including Gallop for me. I put it all in the enormous Gucci bag including extra ribbon, only Gallop went in my GP. Then onto the meeting.
> 
> DH met me and went out to eat. He had work equipment and a huge portfolio on him. Both tired and laden with stuff, it was very late but still busy. While I was eating I put the GP on my feet, between my knees and the carrier bag on the floor next to the other bags and portfolio right beside my foot. Finished eating and OMG where is my shopping? DH said at least it wasn't my handbag (fair enough) or equipment/portfolio. Someone must have slid the bag across, I hadn't even noticed. What's worse DH facing me must have seen them walk out the door with a bag as big and heavy as a pony and not noticed. I was furious with both of us and he didn't seem that upset which made me more upset.
> 
> Anyway, the police took it seriously and actually followed it up. Gucci and H were warned in case of possible returns without receipts. People couldn't have been nicer. CCTV didn't really help ID-ing but we found the goods for resale. The man reselling got charged for handling stolen goods but unfortunately not for stealing.
> 
> Meanwhile I had to shop all over again for substitutions online and pray things would get to places before Christmas Day. Gucci was fantastic. UPS missed me 3 times (the limit before it goods get returned) but Gucci allowed me to change the address and gave me more chances, even making UPS hire a local van that could cope with the mountain in the snow.
> 
> I never want to go through that again.



Oh ugh.  Poor you!     It is stressful just to hear, it must have been really stressful to live it. 

Men are weird.  I think sometimes they act like they aren't bothered because they think it will upset us more.  DH left an expensive pen that his grandfather had given him in a hotel room.  I freaked out that he lost it, but like you, probably more so that he was so blasé about it.  A year later he told me that he had actually been really sad, but he didn't want to upset me.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> great reasoning.   Those of us who have lived great lengths of time in CA and FL don't really speak "coat."



Lucky you! [emoji2]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lucky you! [emoji2]



Actually, lucky us to hear your well thought out philosophies of coats and bracelets.

BTW   The CSGM  i ordered Monday night using Starbucks internet has already arrived from Switzerland.  Can you believe that?   I held it up and made DH guess what the pattern was.   He guess "tall buildings."   After I told him dog collars, he started singing the praises of Hermes whimsey.   I think he is starting to get trained.


----------



## EmileH

Haha! That's too funny. He is becoming well trained. That's very fast. Do you love the csgm?

I am glad you guys don't seem to mind me droning on about wardrobe theories. No one else would want to listen to it. [emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Oh ugh.  Poor you!     It is stressful just to hear, it must have been really stressful to live it.
> 
> Men are weird.  I think sometimes they act like they aren't bothered because they think it will upset us more.  DH left an expensive pen that his grandfather had given him in a hotel room.  I freaked out that he lost it, but like you, probably more so that he was so blasé about it.  A year later he told me that he had actually been really sad, but he didn't want to upset me.



I can see that. We just end up thinking they don't care


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg. Thanks for sharing your story. I can see that happening if one is tired and not paying 100% attention but still. How crafty and awful for someone to sneak the bag away like that. *I'm sure one week before Christmas they were looking for opportunities.* I'm glad they caught him and he was at least charged with something. I think our police might not even follow up. I will try to be even more careful. So sorry that happened to you.



 Exactly, and we went to eat in a touristy part of London. So silly we didn't just go home.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! That's too funny. He is becoming well trained. That's very fast. Do you love the csgm?
> 
> I am glad you guys don't seem to mind me droning on about wardrobe theories. No one else would want to listen to it. [emoji23]



That's why we come to tPF


----------



## bobkat1991

Cordeliere said:


> Hi everybody.   Our internet was finally restored after Irma took it out.    I know I have suggested to people to just jump back in at the current spot and not try to catch up; but I imagine there are lots of great things in the 65 pages I have missed.   I may be responding to very old posts.   Please tolerate my out of the blue comments.


It is *SO *good to have you back at the club with us, Cordeliere!  The place felt just a wee bit empty without you here...


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! That's too funny. He is becoming well trained. That's very fast. Do you love the csgm?
> 
> I am glad you guys don't seem to mind me droning on about wardrobe theories. No one else would want to listen to it. [emoji23]


Pocketbook Pup, I am **fascinated* *by wardrobe theories!  And you never "drone on".  I, for one, can't find anyone IRL to talk with this way about wardrobe jewelry makeup etc


----------



## Genie27

I learned a lot from PbP and the other ladies on the C jacket thread and Cafe over the past year. So I've enjoyed the wardrobe philosophy posts too.

My wardrobe is coming along nicely, after being sorely neglected for the last 5 years. Almost everything I purchased in that time frame was inexpensive, and needs to be replaced. I have older items that are still good because they were well made and/or classic, and I now have newer things that are nice.

My main criteria for work wear is hand/machine wash versus dry clean only. Second is comfort - not binding at the waist, still looks good if I'm a couple of pounds over/under. Third is temperature - nothing too warm or too too breezy. Luckily, my boss is retired, and I don't face the public, unless absolutely short staffed, so shorts are a viable option (yay for comfort and ease). Most of my clients communicate via email and phone, so they don't care what I wear.

I don't socialize much, so most of my clothes are required for work and low key social gatherings.

I finally stopped buying cocktail dresses for the lifestyle I don't have - I now only have dressy (matte black silk), flashy (aqua blue sequins) and full blown floor length silk chiffon, so I'm set for most occasions. Oh and my hot pink silk chiffon for casual summer weddings. And a pair of navy lace shorts for evening events that are dressy/casual.

I did realize that I'm not a collector of multiples, but I do like to have *one* of each - e.g. 1 C brooch, bag, belt, 1 H sandals, belt, clic, scarf (oops!). Only if it's truly versatile, will I end up with a second or third of that item. I honestly thought I would/could stop after 1 C jacket and 1 H bag. (hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaha) But they are just so damn nice - the jackets I bought have the ease of a sweater. What's not to love?

My handbag game is a bit sorry right now - some old BV, Gucci bags, my beloved Jypsiere, a BV large parachute for Winter, a mini C flap that barely holds my iPhone, an old LV Papillon in DE. I could have bought some stop gap bags this summer, but I really want a Birkin, and don't want to use those funds for a stop gap.


----------



## Cordeliere

bobkat1991 said:


> It is *SO *good to have you back at the club with us, Cordeliere!  The place felt just a wee bit empty without you here...



That is so sweet of you to say.  Thank you.


----------



## bunnycat

bobkat1991 said:


> It is *SO *good to have you back at the club with us, Cordeliere!  The place felt just a wee bit empty without you here...
> 
> Pocketbook Pup, I am **fascinated* *by wardrobe theories!  And you never "drone on".  I, for one, can't find anyone IRL to talk with this way about wardrobe jewelry makeup etc



Totally with you on that. This is about the only place I get wardrobe talk, and it has helped me in the past (and now too!) learn how to "learn what works for me".



Genie27 said:


> I learned a lot from PbP and the other ladies on the C jacket thread and Cafe over the past year. So I've enjoyed the wardrobe philosophy posts too.
> 
> My wardrobe is coming along nicely, after being sorely neglected for the last 5 years. Almost everything I purchased in that time frame was inexpensive, and needs to be replaced. I have older items that are still good because they were well made and/or classic, and I now have newer things that are nice.
> 
> My main criteria for work wear is hand/machine wash versus dry clean only. Second is comfort - not binding at the waist, still looks good if I'm a couple of pounds over/under. Third is temperature - nothing too warm or too too breezy. Luckily, my boss is retired, and I don't face the public, unless absolutely short staffed, so shorts are a viable option (yay for comfort and ease). Most of my clients communicate via email and phone, so they don't care what I wear.
> 
> I don't socialize much, so most of my clothes are required for work and low key social gatherings.
> 
> I finally stopped buying cocktail dresses for the lifestyle I don't have - I now only have dressy (matte black silk), flashy (aqua blue sequins) and full blown floor length silk chiffon, so I'm set for most occasions. Oh and my hot pink silk chiffon for casual summer weddings. And a pair of navy lace shorts for evening events that are dressy/casual.
> 
> I did realize that I'm not a collector of multiples, but I do like to have *one* of each - e.g. 1 C brooch, bag, belt, 1 H sandals, belt, clic, scarf (oops!). Only if it's truly versatile, will I end up with a second or third of that item. I honestly thought I would/could stop after 1 C jacket and 1 H bag. (hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaha) But they are just so damn nice - the jackets I bought have the ease of a sweater. What's not to love?
> 
> My handbag game is a bit sorry right now - some old BV, Gucci bags, my beloved Jypsiere, a BV large parachute for Winter, a mini C flap that barely holds my iPhone, an old LV Papillon in DE. I could have bought some stop gap bags this summer, but I really want a Birkin, and don't want to use those funds for a stop gap.



Yep yep and yep. Looking at hand wash/washable is the FIRST thing i look at when I am shopping. If it has the dreaded DCO, and I can tell by the look of it that they mean it, back it goes.....Same for comfort. I am active and have to be very comfortable, and be able to move and stretch (chase cats across the yard) pack boxes and haul things around.

I made mistakes with dresses in the past because Mr Bcat loves it when I wear a dress, and then they sit in the closet, so no more of that.


----------



## scarf1

Yeah! Power back on! Have been without power all day thanks to tree trimming work!

I am always interested in hearing others wardrobe priorities and preferences. Like several here, I don't have anyone IRL to discuss these things.
My current lifestyle is mostly casual to dressy casual. We have been doing more travel, so I often think about "how would this work for travel" more than before. That doesn't mean I don't buy pieces that never see the inside of a suitcase! 
My recent obsession has been scarves, but starting to feel a bit saturated, possibly. As I have gotten older, I keep looking for smaller, lighter bags. Prefer a bag that can be worn cross body or over shoulder. I do not own any high end bags, but that may change.
For years as a computer professional, I avoided bracelets because of keyboarding. Now that I am retired, I definitely wear bracelets more often. For years had been a yellow gold, and more recently white gold/ platinum person. I can't wear silver in my ears, and I am too lazy to worry about polishing silver. I have succumbed to H bracelets, and have 5 clic( narrow) and 5 printed bangles. I enjoy the pop of color. Since I don't have any colored bags, I like to match or coordinate the bracelet with the scarf. These days tend to go out to lunch rather than dinner, so sometimes feel my fine jewelry may be "too fancy". 
My only event that requires more dressy outfits, is formal nights on the QM2 transatlantics. The dress code for women is cocktail or formal dress. Most women wear cocktail dresses. Even that is evolving towards a bit less formal. I am always looking for ways to reduce what I pack. For the upcoming voyage, I have purchased a couple of sparkly tops which I can wear with either black skirt or black pants.


----------



## scarf1

bunnycat said:


> Totally with you on that. This is about the only place I get wardrobe talk, and it has helped me in the past (and now too!) learn how to "learn what works for me".
> 
> 
> 
> ? yep and yep. Looking at hand wash/washable is the FIRST thing i look at when I am shopping. If it has the dreaded DCO, and I can tell by the look of it that they mean it, back it goes.....Same for comfort. I am active and have to be very comfortable, and be able to move and stretch (chase cats across the yard) pack boxes and haul things around.
> 
> I made mistakes with dresses in the past because Mr Bcat loves it when I wear a dress, and then they sit in the closet, so no more of that.


Yes, comfort is important to me! If it isn't comfortable, it just sits in the closet... I have made a few mistakes like that, mostly because DH liked how something looked! I am definitely more of a pants person.
And yes, I also try to avoid DCO. However sparkly tops for cruise ship are DCO.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> It was a farce.
> 
> I usually take a day out to do Christmas shopping early Dec but all the shops conspired against me and my dear ones' wishlists. Liberty, Gucci, F&M and H all had special things coming in, to be picked up only or transfer requests so I decided to sandwich shopping in London between work and an evening meeting - only a week before Christmas Day.
> 
> My SA at Gucci Sloane St put everything in a large Gucci carrier including all the other specialist ltd bags/packaging. Uniquely DH's ring in his size, the only one in Europe. Then I 'flew' to Liberty to pick a scarf for my mother in her favourite bright colours, sprinted to H before closing for some other bits including Gallop for me. I put it all in the enormous Gucci bag including extra ribbon, only Gallop went in my GP. Then onto the meeting.
> 
> DH met me and went out to eat. He had work equipment and a huge portfolio on him. Both tired and laden with stuff, it was very late but still busy. While I was eating I put the GP on my feet, between my knees and the carrier bag on the floor next to the other bags and portfolio right beside my foot. Finished eating and OMG where is my shopping? DH said at least it wasn't my handbag (fair enough) or equipment/portfolio. Someone must have slid the bag across, I hadn't even noticed. What's worse DH facing me must have seen them walk out the door with a bag as big and heavy as a pony and not noticed. I was furious with both of us and he didn't seem that upset which made me more upset.
> 
> Anyway, the police took it seriously and actually followed it up. Gucci and H were warned in case of possible returns without receipts. People couldn't have been nicer. CCTV didn't really help ID-ing but we found the goods for resale. The man reselling got charged for handling stolen goods but unfortunately not for stealing.
> 
> Meanwhile I had to shop all over again for substitutions online and pray things would get to places before Christmas Day. Gucci was fantastic. UPS missed me 3 times (the limit before it goods get returned) but Gucci allowed me to change the address and gave me more chances, even making UPS hire a local van that could cope with the mountain in the snow.
> 
> I never want to go through that again.


omg - that's awful. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! That's too funny. He is becoming well trained. That's very fast. Do you love the csgm?
> 
> I am glad you guys don't seem to mind me droning on about wardrobe theories. No one else would want to listen to it. [emoji23]


I know I do! 



scarf1 said:


> Yeah! Power back on! Have been without power all day thanks to tree trimming work!
> 
> I am always interested in hearing others wardrobe priorities and preferences. Like several here, I don't have anyone IRL to discuss these things.
> My current lifestyle is mostly casual to dressy casual. We have been doing more travel, so I often think about "how would this work for travel" more than before. That doesn't mean I don't buy pieces that never see the inside of a suitcase!
> My recent obsession has been scarves, but starting to feel a bit saturated, possibly. As I have gotten older, I keep looking for smaller, lighter bags. Prefer a bag that can be worn cross body or over shoulder. I do not own any high end bags, but that may change.
> For years as a computer professional, I avoided bracelets because of keyboarding. Now that I am retired, I definitely wear bracelets more often. For years had been a yellow gold, and more recently white gold/ platinum person. I can't wear silver in my ears, and I am too lazy to worry about polishing silver. I have succumbed to H bracelets, and have 5 clic( narrow) and 5 printed bangles. I enjoy the pop of color. Since I don't have any colored bags, I like to match or coordinate the bracelet with the scarf. These days tend to go out to lunch rather than dinner, so sometimes feel my fine jewelry may be "too fancy".
> My only event that requires more dressy outfits, is formal nights on the QM2 transatlantics. The dress code for women is cocktail or formal dress. Most women wear cocktail dresses. Even that is evolving towards a bit less formal. I am always looking for ways to reduce what I pack. For the upcoming voyage, I have purchased a couple of sparkly tops which I can wear with either black skirt or black pants.


Glad the power is back on!


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> I'm in a career transition, from meetings and on-site work to full-time at home, so my wardrobe requirements are in flux, but I think it will shake out to:  40% jeans and casual clothes, 20% riding clothes/boots and outdoor field wear, 10% gardening clothes, 10% formal evening wear, 15% informal evening and business day to evening wear.  I live a "countrified" sort of life with horses and dogs in an area where tradition and equestrian style predominate, so I enjoy and stay dialed-in to fashion and trends, but wearing high fashion wouldn't work well in my sphere.  My "status car" is a 4wd pickup truck that can haul 3 well-behaved dogs or 2 large, muddy, misbehaving puppies, plus 32 boxwoods or a half-ton of hay.
> 
> I have a lot of clothes, so any new acquisitions have to meet standards similar to those of @Pocketbook Pup.  Something has to feel very special to get in.  I like lingerie and basics to be new, so I buy good lingerie twice a year, and renew basics like white shirts and slim tees in the Spring and Fall, throwing away anything that even hints it's past its prime.  (I think this is one key to looking decent when spending the day in casual clothing.)
> 
> For bags, I'm also in flux.  I don't need dressy day bags at all anymore, so I'm waiting to see how that all works out.  I could see something like a Barenia Kelly working into my Fall wardrobe with tweeds and chestnut suede pants, but I haven't even said that out loud because I know very well I don't need it.  Plus for the price of a Barenia Kelly I could install Bluestone columns at the entrance to the path leading to my lower meadow.  Lol!  I was telling DH that the gals here sometimes think of purchases in "Birkin Units."  He says I think of everything in SMU's (Stone Mason Units).   I have sold or given away so many bags, that I had to buy a tote last year (Aerin, black suede) to haul things to and from the car, but my current go-to bag is a lightweight LV Zippy XL wallet.  I'd also like to have something similar in H leather, but so far (thankfully) H has not produced it.
> 
> I love jewelry and have a few nice things for evening, but wear none during the day except pearls and a gold wedding band.  I know, not very exciting.  That's why I love hearing about everyone's wardrobes!


I love hearing/reading about everyones wardrobes as well - mine could be classified as ‘Eminently Practical But Not Very Exciting’. Or ’Throw on an Hermes Scarf and It’s Fine’.

I work 3 days a week, so my percentages would probably be 40% jeans, 40% business casual/out-to-dinner, 13% everything else, and 7% formal (Confrerie dinners). I try to stay up to date with fashion and trends but honestly - most of that stuff isn’t my style nor would it ever fit me… That said - I would LOVE a jacket like Arabesque’s, but that ain’t never gonna happen. I think it is astonishingly gorgeous but what seems to work for me is - well - plainer. I don’t think I dress plain - I’m not wearing a potato sack or anything - but as an example today I’m wearing a dark gray skirt, a light gray top, burgundy velvet flats and an Hermes scarf.

I also don't want to wear something that I'm going to worry about - I don't want to worry about spilling something on it, or if the dog jumps on me with muddy paws, or shows me her tummy and I (of course!) have to get on the floor to scratch it, or I can't breath in it, or any of the other goofy things I might worry about. I also don’t like to spend a whole lot on my clothes but I will spend on the accessories - scarf, purse, shoes (to an extent), and jewelry. They always last longer!

I am in dire need of a winter coat. I'm on constant coat alert. I have a nice fur parka but its getting <cough> a little bald near the zipper, and a Columbia down jacket that if I'm honest is too short (I'd die without heated seats in the winter) and it's getting grubby looking but is great for walking the dog.

I’m attempting to curb my clothing spending - I don’t really need as much as I have. I’m trying to use the Stylebook app in an effort to be more conscious about what I really do wear. It’s hard to tell myself that I don’t need 5 white shirts and 5 black pants because they’re all different! (so I do need them!) I am doing much better with the one in/one out rule though. The closet hasn’t grown but it also hasn’t shrunk.

In Hermes, I only have scarves - no purses, bracelets, or jewelry (I hope y'all didn't just block me!). I love them though and I look at them, but I haven’t sprung for one yet. Docride has a couple very nice bags that I’m considering though! I switch around between my LVs, Longchamps and my AllSaints (love!).

I love jewelry and I’m trying to wear more of what I have. I love my eternity band and the diamond ring DH bought for our 20th (invisible setting band) - and I wear my Apple watch over which I have terrible guilt for. My lovely watches don’t get worn much anymore, damn you Apple! I always wear earrings - mostly pearls and the sweet pave diamond ones DH bought for our first Christmas as well as some fun inexpensive ones. I have several Jeanine Payer bracelets and some other standards like Yurman and tennis bracelets - but many of my bracelets don’t get worn as much as they used to because they bruise my wrists (hello Hermes leather bracelets?) and that’s not a good look!

I am loving this thread too - so much to learn! Thanks for making me feel welcome!


----------



## Cordeliere

Loving hearing about everyone's wardrobe.   In fact, I am enjoying it so much, I am going to go back 5 pages and re-read.   Everyone's lives sound so glamorous.


----------



## cafecreme15

scarf1 said:


> Yeah! Power back on! Have been without power all day thanks to tree trimming work!
> 
> I am always interested in hearing others wardrobe priorities and preferences. Like several here, I don't have anyone IRL to discuss these things.
> My current lifestyle is mostly casual to dressy casual. We have been doing more travel, so I often think about "how would this work for travel" more than before. That doesn't mean I don't buy pieces that never see the inside of a suitcase!
> My recent obsession has been scarves, but starting to feel a bit saturated, possibly. As I have gotten older, I keep looking for smaller, lighter bags. Prefer a bag that can be worn cross body or over shoulder. I do not own any high end bags, but that may change.
> For years as a computer professional, I avoided bracelets because of keyboarding. Now that I am retired, I definitely wear bracelets more often. For years had been a yellow gold, and more recently white gold/ platinum person. I can't wear silver in my ears, and I am too lazy to worry about polishing silver. I have succumbed to H bracelets, and have 5 clic( narrow) and 5 printed bangles. I enjoy the pop of color. Since I don't have any colored bags, I like to match or coordinate the bracelet with the scarf. These days tend to go out to lunch rather than dinner, so sometimes feel my fine jewelry may be "too fancy".
> My only event that requires more dressy outfits, is formal nights on the QM2 transatlantics. The dress code for women is cocktail or formal dress. Most women wear cocktail dresses. Even that is evolving towards a bit less formal. I am always looking for ways to reduce what I pack. For the upcoming voyage, I have purchased a couple of sparkly tops which I can wear with either black skirt or black pants.



Wow, I want to hear more about your adventures on the QM2! I didn't realize anyone made the transatlantic voyage via ship anymore. Do you travel on the ship for work or pleasure?



Cookiefiend said:


> I love hearing/reading about everyones wardrobes as well - mine could be classified as ‘Eminently Practical But Not Very Exciting’. Or ’Throw on an Hermes Scarf and It’s Fine’.
> 
> I work 3 days a week, so my percentages would probably be 40% jeans, 40% business casual/out-to-dinner, 13% everything else, and 7% formal (Confrerie dinners). I try to stay up to date with fashion and trends but honestly - most of that stuff isn’t my style nor would it ever fit me… That said - I would LOVE a jacket like Arabesque’s, but that ain’t never gonna happen. I think it is astonishingly gorgeous but what seems to work for me is - well - plainer. I don’t think I dress plain - I’m not wearing a potato sack or anything - but as an example today I’m wearing a dark gray skirt, a light gray top, burgundy velvet flats and an Hermes scarf.
> 
> I also don't want to wear something that I'm going to worry about - I don't want to worry about spilling something on it, or if the dog jumps on me with muddy paws, or shows me her tummy and I (of course!) have to get on the floor to scratch it, or I can't breath in it, or any of the other goofy things I might worry about. I also don’t like to spend a whole lot on my clothes but I will spend on the accessories - scarf, purse, shoes (to an extent), and jewelry. They always last longer!
> 
> I am in dire need of a winter coat. I'm on constant coat alert. I have a nice fur parka but its getting <cough> a little bald near the zipper, and a Columbia down jacket that if I'm honest is too short (I'd die without heated seats in the winter) and it's getting grubby looking but is great for walking the dog.
> 
> I’m attempting to curb my clothing spending - I don’t really need as much as I have. I’m trying to use the Stylebook app in an effort to be more conscious about what I really do wear. It’s hard to tell myself that I don’t need 5 white shirts and 5 black pants because they’re all different! (so I do need them!) I am doing much better with the one in/one out rule though. The closet hasn’t grown but it also hasn’t shrunk.
> 
> In Hermes, I only have scarves - no purses, bracelets, or jewelry (I hope y'all didn't just block me!). I love them though and I look at them, but I haven’t sprung for one yet. Docride has a couple very nice bags that I’m considering though! I switch around between my LVs, Longchamps and my AllSaints (love!).
> 
> I love jewelry and I’m trying to wear more of what I have. I love my eternity band and the diamond ring DH bought for our 20th (invisible setting band) - and I wear my Apple watch over which I have terrible guilt for. My lovely watches don’t get worn much anymore, damn you Apple! I always wear earrings - mostly pearls and the sweet pave diamond ones DH bought for our first Christmas as well as some fun inexpensive ones. I have several Jeanine Payer bracelets and some other standards like Yurman and tennis bracelets - but many of my bracelets don’t get worn as much as they used to because they bruise my wrists (hello Hermes leather bracelets?) and that’s not a good look!
> 
> I am loving this thread too - so much to learn! Thanks for making me feel welcome!



I've been trying to curb my clothing spending as well by making fewer impulsive purchases from inexpensive places. I'm trying to put more thought into my wardrobe needs and plan out purchases so I can justify more expensive pieces. Not sure the over all monetary totals are less, but at least I'm trying to be thoughtful! Still flushing out my main wardrobe philosophy - it is a work in progress!

I stuck with Stylebook for about 7 months or so, and then I just found it impossible to keep up with logging the items. That's the main problem with the app. It requires an enormous amount of work to get it up and running.


----------



## prepster

Cookiefiend said:


> I love hearing/reading about everyones wardrobes as well - mine could be classified as ‘Eminently Practical But Not Very Exciting’. Or ’Throw on an Hermes Scarf and It’s Fine’.
> 
> I work 3 days a week, so my percentages would probably be 40% jeans, 40% business casual/out-to-dinner, 13% everything else, and 7% formal (Confrerie dinners). I try to stay up to date with fashion and trends but honestly - most of that stuff isn’t my style nor would it ever fit me… That said - I would LOVE a jacket like Arabesque’s, but that ain’t never gonna happen. I think it is astonishingly gorgeous but what seems to work for me is - well - plainer. I don’t think I dress plain - I’m not wearing a potato sack or anything - but as an example today I’m wearing a dark gray skirt, a light gray top, burgundy velvet flats and an Hermes scarf.
> 
> I also don't want to wear something that I'm going to worry about - I don't want to worry about spilling something on it, or if the dog jumps on me with muddy paws, or shows me her tummy and I (of course!) have to get on the floor to scratch it, or I can't breath in it, or any of the other goofy things I might worry about. I also don’t like to spend a whole lot on my clothes but I will spend on the accessories - scarf, purse, shoes (to an extent), and jewelry. They always last longer!
> 
> I am in dire need of a winter coat. I'm on constant coat alert. I have a nice fur parka but its getting <cough> a little bald near the zipper, and a Columbia down jacket that if I'm honest is too short (I'd die without heated seats in the winter) and it's getting grubby looking but is great for walking the dog.
> 
> I’m attempting to curb my clothing spending - I don’t really need as much as I have. I’m trying to use the Stylebook app in an effort to be more conscious about what I really do wear. It’s hard to tell myself that I don’t need 5 white shirts and 5 black pants because they’re all different! (so I do need them!) I am doing much better with the one in/one out rule though. The closet hasn’t grown but it also hasn’t shrunk.
> 
> In Hermes, I only have scarves - no purses, bracelets, or jewelry (I hope y'all didn't just block me!). I love them though and I look at them, but I haven’t sprung for one yet. Docride has a couple very nice bags that I’m considering though! I switch around between my LVs, Longchamps and my AllSaints (love!).
> 
> I love jewelry and I’m trying to wear more of what I have. I love my eternity band and the diamond ring DH bought for our 20th (invisible setting band) - and I wear my Apple watch over which I have terrible guilt for. My lovely watches don’t get worn much anymore, damn you Apple! I always wear earrings - mostly pearls and the sweet pave diamond ones DH bought for our first Christmas as well as some fun inexpensive ones. I have several Jeanine Payer bracelets and some other standards like Yurman and tennis bracelets - but many of my bracelets don’t get worn as much as they used to because they bruise my wrists (hello Hermes leather bracelets?) and that’s not a good look!
> 
> I am loving this thread too - so much to learn! Thanks for making me feel welcome!



They bruise your wrists?


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Loving hearing about everyone's wardrobe.   In fact, I am enjoying it so much, I am going to go back 5 pages and re-read.   Everyone's lives sound so glamorous.



Lol!  Mine is for sure.  At this moment I am wiping horse snot off of my jacket, and DH has just come home and informed me that my head smells.    Apparently it is time for a new riding helmet.


----------



## Genie27

I love Stylebook - it really helped me keep track of the volume of clothing in my closet. Now that the majority of my items are in, I can add items when I buy them. 

And the stats show me what gets used and what doesn't.

Having to plug in my outfits daily helps me use up more of my wardrobe rather than the same 5 outfits on repeat. And at season change, I can see how I pulled outfits together the last time - I always have a hard time adjusting to new season choices. I put in footwear, bag and jewelry and special hosiery if required. Dressing in the morning becomes a no-brainer.


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> They bruise your wrists?



I know [emoji58]
It's mostly the consequences of some medications I take, so I do what I must do ... which is just not wear them as often and try to be careful! Or careful-ish because I'm still gonna do what I'm gonna do! [emoji38]


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> Lol!  Mine is for sure.  At this moment I am wiping horse snot off of my jacket, and DH has just come home and informed me that my head smells.    Apparently it is time for a new riding helmet.



Hahaha!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I love Stylebook - it really helped me keep track of the volume of clothing in my closet. Now that the majority of my items are in, I can add items when I buy them.
> 
> And the stats show me what gets used and what doesn't.
> 
> Having to plug in my outfits daily helps me use up more of my wardrobe rather than the same 5 outfits on repeat. And at season change, I can see how I pulled outfits together the last time - I always have a hard time adjusting to new season choices. I put in footwear, bag and jewelry and special hosiery if required. Dressing in the morning becomes a no-brainer.


I had logged almost all of my winter wardrobe (so jeans and sweaters) which took an enormous amount of time/effort which I spread out over a couple of months. But then I had to log my professional, spring, and summer wardrobes. It quickly became too daunting for me and I gave up haha. Major props to you for sticking with it!


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I love Stylebook - it really helped me keep track of the volume of clothing in my closet. Now that the majority of my items are in, I can add items when I buy them.
> 
> And the stats show me what gets used and what doesn't.
> 
> Having to plug in my outfits daily helps me use up more of my wardrobe rather than the same 5 outfits on repeat. And at season change, I can see how I pulled outfits together the last time - I always have a hard time adjusting to new season choices. I put in footwear, bag and jewelry and special hosiery if required. Dressing in the morning becomes a no-brainer.



I am hugely inspired by your Stylebook prowess and am going to catalog everything this winter.  



Cookiefiend said:


> I know [emoji58]
> It's mostly the consequences of some medications I take, so I do what I must do ... which is just not wear them as often and try to be careful! Or careful-ish because I'm still gonna do what I'm gonna do! [emoji38]



Oh. Well, rats.  Sounds like a good excuse to try H leather.  

Your wardrobe plan seems very sensible and it sounds like you wear a lot of classic styles.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I'm in a career transition, from meetings and on-site work to full-time at home, so my wardrobe requirements are in flux, but I think it will shake out to:  40% jeans and casual clothes, 20% riding clothes/boots and outdoor field wear, 10% gardening clothes, 10% formal evening wear, 15% informal evening and business day to evening wear.  I live a "countrified" sort of life with horses and dogs in an area where tradition and equestrian style predominate, so I enjoy and stay dialed-in to fashion and trends, but wearing high fashion wouldn't work well in my sphere.  My "status car" is a 4wd pickup truck that can haul 3 well-behaved dogs or 2 large, muddy, misbehaving puppies, plus 32 boxwoods or a half-ton of hay.
> 
> I have a lot of clothes, so any new acquisitions have to meet standards similar to those of @Pocketbook Pup.  Something has to feel very special to get in.  I like lingerie and basics to be new, so I buy good lingerie twice a year, and renew basics like white shirts and slim tees in the Spring and Fall, throwing away anything that even hints it's past its prime.  (I think this is one key to looking decent when spending the day in casual clothing.)
> 
> For bags, I'm also in flux.  I don't need dressy day bags at all anymore, so I'm waiting to see how that all works out.  I could see something like a Barenia Kelly working into my Fall wardrobe with tweeds and chestnut suede pants, but I haven't even said that out loud because I know very well I don't need it.  Plus for the price of a Barenia Kelly I could install Bluestone columns at the entrance to the path leading to my lower meadow.  Lol!  I was telling DH that the gals here sometimes think of purchases in "Birkin Units."  He says I think of everything in SMU's (Stone Mason Units).   I have sold or given away so many bags, that I had to buy a tote last year (Aerin, black suede) to haul things to and from the car, but my current go-to bag is a lightweight LV Zippy XL wallet.  I'd also like to have something similar in H leather, but so far (thankfully) H has not produced it.
> 
> I love jewelry and have a few nice things for evening, but wear none during the day except pearls and a gold wedding band.  I know, not very exciting.  That's why I love hearing about everyone's wardrobes!


Lower meadow? _Lower_ meadow?  That means there's an upper meadow, too.  This must come from being an architect -- you care about land and landscaping.   Am I close?


----------



## scarf1

@cafecreme15 -
My brother first took the QM2 for a transatlantic back in 2011- in his case, a combination of a dislike/ fear of flying and the fact that my mother and her family emigrated to America on the original queen Mary. Ever since, he kept telling us how much he liked it. We ( or at least I) was hesitant initially. I mean 7 days on ship? No stops?
Then in 2012 we flew to Europe from west coast. DH had terrible jet lag, for more than a week... so in may 2013 we decided to give it a try. We fly to NY a couple of nights ahead, then take 7 day eastbound crossing to Southampton. On five of the days you set the clock back an hour. By the time you arrive in UK! No jet Lag! There is lots to do on the ship, if you desire( lectures, shows, library, spa, etc), or just do nothing if you prefer! It is very elegant ship, and despite carrying 2600 passengers, it never feels that crowded. This is the only ship currently sailing that was built for the North Atlantic crossing, as opposed to cruise ships. Well after the first voyage, we got hooked! Admittly, it is hard to add a week to your travel plans if you only have a short vacation leave. But since we are now retired, we have the time. Have met some really interesting people on the ship. We have taken the trip westbound only once, usually use our miles to fly home. Yes, we are jet lagged once we are home, but at least we can sleep in our own bed!
Here are a few pix!
EDTA: wearin En avant toute! Scarf design based on QM2


----------



## cafecreme15

Almost forgot to mention this - when I was at Boyd's the other day, I noticed this stunning chocolate brown laser-cut tote. I didn't immediately recognize the design, so I asked my SA what brand it was. Turns out it was from this lovely little Italian brand called Almala, a small, Florence-based design house run by two women. They hand sew every bag in Florence, and they are so well-priced, starting at about 1,000 euros for a full-sized bag. Has anyone heard of this brand? Here's a link:
https://www.almala.it/en/about/


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> I love Stylebook - it really helped me keep track of the volume of clothing in my closet. Now that the majority of my items are in, I can add items when I buy them.
> 
> And the stats show me what gets used and what doesn't.
> 
> Having to plug in my outfits daily helps me use up more of my wardrobe rather than the same 5 outfits on repeat. And at season change, I can see how I pulled outfits together the last time - I always have a hard time adjusting to new season choices. I put in footwear, bag and jewelry and special hosiery if required. Dressing in the morning becomes a no-brainer.


I have been using Stylebook for about a year. I find it useful to be able to go back and see, ok what scarf did I wear with that? Or what outfit did I wear that scarf with.? Also, items I have not worn since I started keeping track. It has also helped me see how much of a certain type of clothing I already own.


----------



## cafecreme15

scarf1 said:


> @cafecreme15 -
> My brother first took the QM2 for a transatlantic back in 2011- in his case, a combination of a dislike/ fear of flying and the fact that my mother and her family emigrated to America on the original queen Mary. Ever since, he kept telling us how much he liked it. We ( or at least I) was hesitant initially. I mean 7 days on ship? No stops?
> Then in 2012 we flew to Europe from west coast. DH had terrible jet lag, for more than a week... so in may 2013 we decided to give it a try. We fly to NY a couple of nights ahead, then take 7 day eastbound crossing to Southampton. On five of the days you set the clock back an hour. By the time you arrive in UK! No jet Lag! There is lots to do on the ship, if you desire( lectures, shows, library, spa, etc), or just do nothing if you prefer! It is very elegant ship, and despite carrying 2600 passengers, it never feels that crowded. This is the only ship currently sailing that was built for the North Atlantic crossing, as opposed to cruise ships. Well after the first voyage, we got hooked! Admittly, it is hard to add a week to your travel plans if you only have a short vacation leave. But since we are now retired, we have the time. Have met some really interesting people on the ship. We have taken the trip westbound only once, usually use our miles to fly home. Yes, we are jet lagged once we are home, but at least we can sleep in our own bed!
> Here are a few pix!
> EDTA: wearin En avant toute! Scarf design based on QM2
> View attachment 3830399
> View attachment 3830400
> View attachment 3830401
> View attachment 3830402


Wow!! What great photos to capture a great experience. This is actually a brilliant idea to combat jet lag, which I suffer from acutely. Now if only I didn't get seasick!  Is it usually a rough passage? How often do you travel to the UK this way?


----------



## scarf1

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow!! What great photos to capture a great experience. This is actually a brilliant idea to combat jet lag, which I suffer from acutely. Now if only I didn't get seasick!  Is it usually a rough passage? How often do you travel to the UK this way?


We go about once a year, although last year we didn't go at all, and this year we went in May/June, and we will go again in October.
I also worried about the seasickness. I have NEVER gotten seasick. We always try to book a cabin in the middle or towards the aft.( rear). You will feel movement most in the front of the ship. Only once did I feel a bit queasy, and that was when we were at the very front of the ship during higher seas. We have had some crossings, where it was so smooth, it does not even feel like the ship is moving. One of our favorite things to do ( besides eat), is walking laps n deck 7. This is called the promenade deck, as you can walk outside in a loop around the ship. As a precaution I always take some Dramamine nondrowsy with me. To be honest, the last few crossings, I did not even use them. I am a person who gets car sick on a winding road. You are most likely to have a rougher crossing in Nov/Dec. the ship has stabilizers. My brother took the westbound crossing in mid Dec 2011, which was the roughest crossing the captain said they had - which means they closed some decks( can't walk outside) for a few days. He survived that, and said now he never worries!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is why I needed the blouse.
> 
> View attachment 3829479
> 
> 
> Prepster yes they ordered the foam for me. I was afraid it was some controlled dose thing that would only last 30 days.


I really love this jacket on you. Perfect fit and so feminine and elegant. The blouse looks lovely too.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> It was a farce.
> 
> I usually take a day out to do Christmas shopping early Dec but all the shops conspired against me and my dear ones' wishlists. Liberty, Gucci, F&M and H all had special things coming in, to be picked up only or transfer requests so I decided to sandwich shopping in London between work and an evening meeting - only a week before Christmas Day.
> 
> My SA at Gucci Sloane St put everything in a large Gucci carrier including all the other specialist ltd bags/packaging. Uniquely DH's ring in his size, the only one in Europe. Then I 'flew' to Liberty to pick a scarf for my mother in her favourite bright colours, sprinted to H before closing for some other bits including Gallop for me. I put it all in the enormous Gucci bag including extra ribbon, only Gallop went in my GP. Then onto the meeting.
> 
> DH met me and went out to eat. He had work equipment and a huge portfolio on him. Both tired and laden with stuff, it was very late but still busy. While I was eating I put the GP on my feet, between my knees and the carrier bag on the floor next to the other bags and portfolio right beside my foot. Finished eating and OMG where is my shopping? DH said at least it wasn't my handbag (fair enough) or equipment/portfolio. Someone must have slid the bag across, I hadn't even noticed. What's worse DH facing me must have seen them walk out the door with a bag as big and heavy as a pony and not noticed. I was furious with both of us and he didn't seem that upset which made me more upset.
> 
> Anyway, the police took it seriously and actually followed it up. Gucci and H were warned in case of possible returns without receipts. People couldn't have been nicer. CCTV didn't really help ID-ing but we found the goods for resale. The man reselling got charged for handling stolen goods but unfortunately not for stealing.
> 
> Meanwhile I had to shop all over again for substitutions online and pray things would get to places before Christmas Day. Gucci was fantastic. UPS missed me 3 times (the limit before it goods get returned) but Gucci allowed me to change the address and gave me more chances, even making UPS hire a local van that could cope with the mountain in the snow.
> 
> I never want to go through that again.


I went thru a similar thing.  Out to dinner with friend, put (almost new) tote bag on floor and purse in my lap.  The restaurant was very dark (it always is at night), noisy and crowded.  A person ran by and grabbed the tote from under the table and was out the door.  I remember seeing a blur out the side of my eye.  I was stunned.
I had a book in the tote which had my name & work phone number.   Got a call a couple of months later from the security at the mall across the street.  They'd found my tote in a nearby restroom.  The Stephen Dweck bracelet inside the tote was gone but at least I got the book and tote back.   Security said there was a gang that moved back and forth across the street  doing these snatches.
It feels really crummy to have this happen, doesn't it, Papertiger?   It's maddening.  I too, had a fight (with girlfriend) for some reason that was no better than blowing off steam.   

How'd you find that the goods were being resold?  Great sleuthing on your side to discover this and alerting the stores.  I should have done that with my bracelet -- the anchor store in that area sold Dweck.
In both of our cases, the system (security in my case,  CCTV and the stores in yours) did come thru to a significant degree.   
I am now extremely careful at restaurants.  But I didn't go back to that restaurant for close to a couple of years.


----------



## cafecreme15

scarf1 said:


> We go about once a year, although last year we didn't go at all, and this year we went in May/June, and we will go again in October.
> I also worried about the seasickness. I have NEVER gotten seasick. We always try to book a cabin in the middle or towards the aft.( rear). You will feel movement most in the front of the ship. Only once did I feel a bit queasy, and that was when we were at the very front of the ship during higher seas. We have had some crossings, where it was so smooth, it does not even feel like the ship is moving. One of our favorite things to do ( besides eat), is walking laps n deck 7. This is called the promenade deck, as you can walk outside in a loop around the ship. As a precaution I always take some Dramamine nondrowsy with me. To be honest, the last few crossings, I did not even use them. I am a person who gets car sick on a winding road. You are most likely to have a rougher crossing in Nov/Dec. the ship has stabilizers. My brother took the westbound crossing in mid Dec 2011, which was the roughest crossing the captain said they had - which means they closed some decks( can't walk outside) for a few days. He survived that, and said now he never worries!


I'm picturing you strolling along the promenade deck dressed in Gilded Age-like finery carrying a parasol! I would love to do this one day if I can ever get over my fear of getting seasick - it is reassuring to hear that someone who sounds as sensitive to movement as I am can handle it without much of an issue.

This summer I went sailing in New York Harbor on a pretty traditional sailboat. Let's just say thank god I took some dramamine or else I would have been a goner. Even with that, it was extremely unpleasant.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> I've been trying to curb my clothing spending as well by making fewer impulsive purchases from inexpensive places. I'm trying to put more thought into my wardrobe needs and plan out purchases so I can justify more expensive pieces. Not sure the over all monetary totals are less, but at least I'm trying to be thoughtful! Still flushing out my main wardrobe philosophy - it is a work in progress!
> 
> I stuck with Stylebook for about 7 months or so, and then I just found it impossible to keep up with logging the items. That's the main problem with the app. It requires an enormous amount of work to get it up and running.


That has been my biggest issue with it. So rather than getting bogged down in finding *The Exact Shirt or Skirt - I found a shirt that was close and put a note with it, same with skirts. I did find that I couldn't tell what color something was in the app (hello aging eyeballs) so I edited the photos to put a small N for Navy, Bl for Black and so on. 
I usually work on this while DH is watching 5 seconds of everything on cable. 



Genie27 said:


> I love Stylebook - it really helped me keep track of the volume of clothing in my closet. Now that the majority of my items are in, I can add items when I buy them.
> 
> And the stats show me what gets used and what doesn't.
> 
> Having to plug in my outfits daily helps me use up more of my wardrobe rather than the same 5 outfits on repeat. And at season change, I can see how I pulled outfits together the last time - I always have a hard time adjusting to new season choices. I put in footwear, bag and jewelry and special hosiery if required. Dressing in the morning becomes a no-brainer.


Do you use the 'looks' (create outfits) or do you just add clothing to the calendar? I'm trying to figure out what works best. I've only been using it since April when I planned out what to pack when we went to France. 



prepster said:


> I am hugely inspired by your Stylebook prowess and am going to catalog everything this winter.
> 
> Oh. Well, rats.  Sounds like a good excuse to try H leather.
> 
> Your wardrobe plan seems very sensible and it sounds like you wear a lot of classic styles.


It's the bangles (non-flexible) that are primarily the issue. One of my favorite JP bracelets has an Apache blessing on it (not that I'm Apache but I love what it says) and I would love to wear it more often but it leaves the worst bruises. 
I think I should def check out the H leathers.
Sensible is I - mostly. 



scarf1 said:


> I have been using Stylebook for about a year. I find it useful to be able to go back and see, ok what scarf did I wear with that? Or what outfit did I wear that scarf with.? Also, items I have not worn since I started keeping track. It has also helped me see how much of a certain type of clothing I already own.


I am really curious to see what I find out after a year of use. 
Probably that I really don't need another pair of black pants. Only time will tell if I heed the warning(s).


----------



## Moirai

scarf1 said:


> @cafecreme15 -
> My brother first took the QM2 for a transatlantic back in 2011- in his case, a combination of a dislike/ fear of flying and the fact that my mother and her family emigrated to America on the original queen Mary. Ever since, he kept telling us how much he liked it. We ( or at least I) was hesitant initially. I mean 7 days on ship? No stops?
> Then in 2012 we flew to Europe from west coast. DH had terrible jet lag, for more than a week... so in may 2013 we decided to give it a try. We fly to NY a couple of nights ahead, then take 7 day eastbound crossing to Southampton. On five of the days you set the clock back an hour. By the time you arrive in UK! No jet Lag! There is lots to do on the ship, if you desire( lectures, shows, library, spa, etc), or just do nothing if you prefer! It is very elegant ship, and despite carrying 2600 passengers, it never feels that crowded. This is the only ship currently sailing that was built for the North Atlantic crossing, as opposed to cruise ships. Well after the first voyage, we got hooked! Admittly, it is hard to add a week to your travel plans if you only have a short vacation leave. But since we are now retired, we have the time. Have met some really interesting people on the ship. We have taken the trip westbound only once, usually use our miles to fly home. Yes, we are jet lagged once we are home, but at least we can sleep in our own bed!
> Here are a few pix!
> EDTA: wearin En avant toute! Scarf design based on QM2
> View attachment 3830399
> View attachment 3830400
> View attachment 3830401
> View attachment 3830402


Love the pics. I enjoy cruises, have been on several, each with multiple families to Caribbean, Bahamas, and Alaska. It's a lot of fun to gather friends and family together on one ship. QM2 sounds lovely and the scarf is perfect.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Lower meadow? _Lower_ meadow?  That means there's an upper meadow, too.  This must come from being an architect -- you care about land and landscaping.   Am I close?



Lol!  It's kind of like Christopher Robin's map. Everything has a name just so that we all know what each other are talking about around here.  Otherwise (often even in spite of) it's like Babylon.






scarf1 said:


> @cafecreme15 -
> My brother first took the QM2 for a transatlantic back in 2011- in his case, a combination of a dislike/ fear of flying and the fact that my mother and her family emigrated to America on the original queen Mary. Ever since, he kept telling us how much he liked it. We ( or at least I) was hesitant initially. I mean 7 days on ship? No stops?
> Then in 2012 we flew to Europe from west coast. DH had terrible jet lag, for more than a week... so in may 2013 we decided to give it a try. We fly to NY a couple of nights ahead, then take 7 day eastbound crossing to Southampton. On five of the days you set the clock back an hour. By the time you arrive in UK! No jet Lag! There is lots to do on the ship, if you desire( lectures, shows, library, spa, etc), or just do nothing if you prefer! It is very elegant ship, and despite carrying 2600 passengers, it never feels that crowded. This is the only ship currently sailing that was built for the North Atlantic crossing, as opposed to cruise ships. Well after the first voyage, we got hooked! Admittly, it is hard to add a week to your travel plans if you only have a short vacation leave. But since we are now retired, we have the time. Have met some really interesting people on the ship. We have taken the trip westbound only once, usually use our miles to fly home. Yes, we are jet lagged once we are home, but at least we can sleep in our own bed!
> Here are a few pix!
> EDTA: wearin En avant toute! Scarf design based on QM2
> View attachment 3830399
> View attachment 3830400
> View attachment 3830401
> View attachment 3830402



Wow, great pictures!  That sounds like a lot of fun.  You look terrific in your scarf.


----------



## EmileH

I'm enjoying everyone's wardrobe discussions. We all have such different lives. It is so interesting to learn not only more about wardrobe philosophy but also about how everyone spends their days. What a nice group we have.

Comfort is definitely important to me. I don't mind dry cleaning although I have gradually gotten used to hand washing or spot cleaning even things that say DCO. 

I have my backdrop fabric ready to start taking photos for the stylebook app. All I need is a good blizzard to be snowed in. Although I really should catch up on filing papers first. 

Thank you for sharing your photos and descriptions of the QM2 scarf1. You answered many of my questions. Maybe someday. 

Thank you Moirai. I cant wait for it to cool off so I can wear the jacket.

I have heard of thefts at the cafes on newbury street in Boston. If I put my bag down I always wrap the strap around my leg so no one can take it without me noticing. But I'll admit that especially on vacation I am easily distracted. This was a good reminder to be more careful.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> I went thru a similar thing.  Out to dinner with friend, put (almost new) tote bag on floor and purse in my lap.  The restaurant was very dark (it always is at night), noisy and crowded.  A person ran by and grabbed the tote from under the table and was out the door.  I remember seeing a blur out the side of my eye.  I was stunned.
> I had a book in the tote which had my name & work phone number.   Got a call a couple of months later from the security at the mall across the street.  They'd found my tote in a nearby restroom.  The Stephen Dweck bracelet inside the tote was gone but at least I got the book and tote back.   Security said there was a gang that moved back and forth across the street  doing these snatches.
> It feels really crummy to have this happen, doesn't it, Papertiger?   It's maddening.  I too, had a fight (with girlfriend) for some reason that was no better than blowing off steam.
> 
> How'd you find that the goods were being resold?  Great sleuthing on your side to discover this and alerting the stores.  I should have done that with my bracelet -- the anchor store in that area sold Dweck.
> In both of our cases, the system (security in my case,  CCTV and the stores in yours) did come thru to a significant degree.
> I am now extremely careful at restaurants.  But I didn't go back to that restaurant for close to a couple of years.



I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend, I create looks for each day. A couple of neat tricks to speed up the logging process. 
1. I have one generic picture for my "black tshirts" and one for white and one for grey. Same thing for the 2-3 generic black pants. 

2. If you select an item, say a red dress, to create a new look, if you click on the edit icon (lower left) you can see all the looks that include that red dress, so you can scroll through quickly, and repeat or clone and create a new combo.


----------



## momasaurus

RE: bracelets - like many here, I enjoy indulging a desire for a certain leather color with a KDT or behapi. I got an Oxford the other day from the men's dept. It's like the Illusion - reversible - but thinner. CDCs just make me feel too medieval (and that is actually one of my favorite periods) or armored or something. Silver is awesome.

RE: coats. I live in New England. I need some better coats!

RE: bags. I have a variety, from picotins to vintage Kellys and a tiny old crocodile lady-bag that I have worn for dressy evening. Some nice bags from Massaccesi for everyday, hauling work material, etc. I like a range from small to medium. I like having to think about what I'm carrying, and pare it down a bit! For one of my jobs, I carry a leather backpack. @Pocketbook Pup convinced me to get a Kelly Wallet for a clutch and that has worked out fabulously.

RE: wardrobe. I am going to try to enjoy all the stuff I bought in the last month or so, and not add things until they can be considered and useful. Thanks to everyone here for sharing!!


----------



## Genie27

I'm sorry to hear these stories of theft. I had grown slack since my city is pretty safe. But on vacation in Costa Rica, one of the other women at my table put her purse on the back of the chair. She lost her passport, wallet and iPhone as someone walked by and grabbed it. I had mine hanging off my knee under the table.


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> I've been trying to curb my clothing spending as well by making *fewer impulsive purchases from inexpensive places.* I'm trying to put more thought into my wardrobe needs and plan out purchases so I can justify more expensive pieces. Not sure the over all monetary totals are less, but at least I'm trying to be thoughtful! Still flushing out my main wardrobe philosophy - it is a work in progress!
> 
> I stuck with Stylebook for about 7 months or so, and then I just found it impossible to keep up with logging the items. That's the main problem with the app. It requires an enormous amount of work to get it up and running.



I am really trying this also! And I'm way too lazy for those Stylebook apps. Recently I've been trying to snap a pic of my outfit before I leave the house. Then I can at least remember some combinations that worked.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Lol!  It's kind of like Christopher Robin's map. Everything has a name just so that we all know what each other are talking about around here.  Otherwise (often even in spite of) it's like Babylon.
> 
> View attachment 3830416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Prepster, I hope Toad Hall is somewhere in your map.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> RE: bracelets - like many here, I enjoy indulging a desire for a certain leather color with a KDT or behapi. I got an Oxford the other day from the men's dept. It's like the Illusion - reversible - but thinner. CDCs just make me feel too medieval (and that is actually one of my favorite periods) or armored or something. Silver is awesome.
> 
> RE: coats. I live in New England. I need some better coats!
> 
> RE: bags. I have a variety, from picotins to vintage Kellys and a tiny old crocodile lady-bag that I have worn for dressy evening. Some nice bags from Massaccesi for everyday, hauling work material, etc. I like a range from small to medium. I like having to think about what I'm carrying, and pare it down a bit! For one of my jobs, I carry a leather backpack. @Pocketbook Pup convinced me to get a Kelly Wallet for a clutch and that has worked out fabulously.
> 
> RE: wardrobe. I am going to try to enjoy all the stuff I bought in the last month or so, and not add things until they can be considered and useful. Thanks to everyone here for sharing!!


Can we see a mod shot of the Illusion?


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> Prepster, I hope Toad Hall is somewhere in your map.


Isn't that from wind in the willows?


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Isn't that from wind in the willows?


Yes!   Mr. Toad's Wild Ride!  He bought a bright yellow Roadster and most important, got the appropriate outfit (costume, actually) for riding it -- goggles and duster, if I recall.
He's been my idol.   He knew that w/o the appropriate outfit, the activity is not fun.   This is my mantra.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I was asked how much was it?  When I said the price, which was under $100, I got disgusted looks.



That is lovely.   A good answer for this situation would be "how do you put a dollar value on something priceless?" and do a dismissing hand wave gesture.

The only time I have ever had anyone ask me how much something cost was someone who was doing alterations for me.   I stood there with my mouth open.   The tags were still on the shirts and she reached for them.   I never used her again.    But I still wish I had some snappy comeback for that situation.   These linen shirts did not say priceless so I couldn't use my own line.

Maybe I should say "Oh pardon me.   I must have mis-heard you.   You would never ask how much something cost."


----------



## bunnycat

scarf1 said:


> Yes, comfort is important to me! If it isn't comfortable, it just sits in the closet... I have made a few mistakes like that, mostly because DH liked how something looked! I am definitely more of a pants person.
> And yes, I also try to avoid DCO. However sparkly tops for cruise ship are DCO.



Oh sparkly tops!!! Why are they so pretty???? It's inevitable, you go shopping and it's like "OMG- this is fabulous!!!!" and then "Can you wash it?" and then you close your eyes and pull out the tag.......and.....  And sometimes they are so fabulous you do it anyway.... Remember this top from a couple of weeks ago? Sparkly tank attached to white poplin shirt???? Yep, Dry Clean Only and i had to have it anyway.... Don't care...love it...  






Cookiefiend said:


> I love hearing/reading about everyones wardrobes as well - mine could be classified as ‘Eminently Practical But Not Very Exciting’. Or ’Throw on an Hermes Scarf and It’s Fine’.
> 
> I work 3 days a week, so my percentages would probably be 40% jeans, 40% business casual/out-to-dinner, 13% everything else, and 7% formal (Confrerie dinners). I try to stay up to date with fashion and trends but honestly - most of that stuff isn’t my style nor would it ever fit me… That said - I would LOVE a jacket like Arabesque’s, but that ain’t never gonna happen. I think it is astonishingly gorgeous but what seems to work for me is - well - plainer. I don’t think I dress plain - I’m not wearing a potato sack or anything - but as an example today I’m wearing a dark gray skirt, a light gray top, burgundy velvet flats and an Hermes scarf.
> 
> I also don't want to wear something that I'm going to worry about - I don't want to worry about spilling something on it, or if the dog jumps on me with muddy paws, or shows me her tummy and I (of course!) have to get on the floor to scratch it, or I can't breath in it, or any of the other goofy things I might worry about. I also don’t like to spend a whole lot on my clothes but I will spend on the accessories - scarf, purse, shoes (to an extent), and jewelry. They always last longer!
> 
> I am in dire need of a winter coat. I'm on constant coat alert. I have a nice fur parka but its getting <cough> a little bald near the zipper, and a Columbia down jacket that if I'm honest is too short (I'd die without heated seats in the winter) and it's getting grubby looking but is great for walking the dog.
> 
> I’m attempting to curb my clothing spending - I don’t really need as much as I have. I’m trying to use the Stylebook app in an effort to be more conscious about what I really do wear. It’s hard to tell myself that I don’t need 5 white shirts and 5 black pants because they’re all different! (so I do need them!) I am doing much better with the one in/one out rule though. The closet hasn’t grown but it also hasn’t shrunk.
> 
> In Hermes, I only have scarves - no purses, bracelets, or jewelry (I hope y'all didn't just block me!). I love them though and I look at them, but I haven’t sprung for one yet. Docride has a couple very nice bags that I’m considering though! I switch around between my LVs, Longchamps and my AllSaints (love!).
> 
> I love jewelry and I’m trying to wear more of what I have. I love my eternity band and the diamond ring DH bought for our 20th (invisible setting band) - and I wear my Apple watch over which I have terrible guilt for. My lovely watches don’t get worn much anymore, damn you Apple! I always wear earrings - mostly pearls and the sweet pave diamond ones DH bought for our first Christmas as well as some fun inexpensive ones. I have several Jeanine Payer bracelets and some other standards like Yurman and tennis bracelets - but many of my bracelets don’t get worn as much as they used to because they bruise my wrists (hello Hermes leather bracelets?) and that’s not a good look!
> 
> I am loving this thread too - so much to learn! Thanks for making me feel welcome!



 H leather bracelets will be your friend!!!  () And, well, you know already that I think pop an H scarf on whatever you are wearing and you are good to go, like you say!



cafecreme15 said:


> Wow, I want to hear more about your adventures on the QM2! I didn't realize anyone made the transatlantic voyage via ship anymore. Do you travel on the ship for work or pleasure?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to curb my clothing spending as well by making fewer impulsive purchases from inexpensive places. I'm trying to put more thought into my wardrobe needs and plan out purchases so I can justify more expensive pieces. Not sure the over all monetary totals are less, but at least I'm trying to be thoughtful! Still flushing out my main wardrobe philosophy - it is a work in progress!
> 
> I stuck with Stylebook for about 7 months or so, and then I just found it impossible to keep up with logging the items. That's the main problem with the app. It requires an enormous amount of work to get it up and running.



I tried one of the Stylebook (or stylebook type) apps for a few months and decided the same thing. It was so much work trying to get things logged in I eventually gave up.



Genie27 said:


> I love Stylebook - it really helped me keep track of the volume of clothing in my closet. Now that the majority of my items are in, I can add items when I buy them.
> 
> And the stats show me what gets used and what doesn't.
> 
> Having to plug in my outfits daily helps me use up more of my wardrobe rather than the same 5 outfits on repeat. And at season change, I can see how I pulled outfits together the last time - I always have a hard time adjusting to new season choices. I put in footwear, bag and jewelry and special hosiery if required. Dressing in the morning becomes a no-brainer.



This was my goal with Sylebook, but it didn't work out for me. Strangely though, I find myself to be pretty good about making myself work through my closet and drawers. I periodically go through and look at things and go "has this been worn lately?". I can look at my slacks and say "yep, this has been worn, and this and this" and find that I really do make it through them all, even if i have favorites or cycle through a set of favorites before moving to a new set. It may also help that I try to keep my closet at around 100 hanging items, which includes all seasons, such as we have them in TX.

Instead of Stylebook, I keep an archive of OOTD (generally with scarves on) and then I can go back and review to remember outfits I like, or change them around so same concept, different execution I guess.

This has been a great topic!!! Love hearing what everyone does and why and how!


----------



## Genie27

I use cloth to save my OOTDs as well. I used to use Closet, but found it a bit clunky. SB is much simpler.


----------



## Moirai

@bunnycat - beautiful!

In regards to Dry Clean Only clothes, I do hand washed my items in cold water with Woolite or Laundress, then hang or lay flat to dry. No shrinkage. I dislike the dry cleaning smell. I will take coats to dry clean because they're too big to launder at home and I like the crispness from the cleaners.


----------



## Moirai

I should also add that I routinely washed certain dry clean only slacks in washer under gentle cycle.


----------



## bunnycat

Moirai said:


> @bunnycat - beautiful!
> 
> In regards to Dry Clean Only clothes, I do hand washed my items in cold water with Woolite or Laundress, then hang or lay flat to dry. No shrinkage. I dislike the dry cleaning smell. I will take coats to dry clean because they're too big to launder at home and I like the crispness from the cleaners.



Yes- when I see the DCO label, I usually make a judgement call. Like cashmere sweaters. Generally I'd wash that by hand with Woolite or something. But the occasional item that I've had say DCO and they really meant it I make a best guess. I had this dress. It was cotton and lycra but said DCO, and I figured I could hand wash it, and then it bled everywhere....oops. (I'm guessing that top I bought that has the sparkly tank attached to it would probably bleed everywhere if I got it wet, so I'll heed the label on that one for sure....)

And linen pants. I have no desire to take on the cleaning of my linen pants. Happy to let someone else de-wrinkle those bad boys!   I only have 2 pair and those are the only pants I have that are special care, so that's ok with me. I do try to keep dry clean-ables to a minimum or do my own where possible like you.


----------



## Moirai

bunnycat said:


> Yes- when I see the DCO label, I usually make a judgement call. Like cashmere sweaters. Generally I'd wash that by hand with Woolite or something. But the occasional item that I've had say DCO and they really meant it I make a best guess. I had this dress. It was cotton and lycra but said DCO, and I figured I could hand wash it, and then it bled everywhere....oops. (I'm guessing that top I bought that has the sparkly tank attached to it would probably bleed everywhere if I got it wet, so I'll heed the label on that one for sure....)
> 
> And linen pants. I have no desire to take on the cleaning of my linen pants. Happy to let someone else de-wrinkle those bad boys!   I only have 2 pair and those are the only pants I have that are special care, so that's ok with me. I do try to keep dry clean-ables to a minimum or do my own where possible like you.


I love linen but the wrinkles are killers to iron so best to let someone else deal with it, haha. Sorry about the color bleeds, that hurts. I assume your cleaner will turn the sparkly top inside out and wash in net bag?


----------



## Genie27

I find that my high maintenance items - those that need steaming or ironing after a wash - don't get worn as frequently. And I have many DCO items that are perfectly fine washed in the machine on gentle/woolite/hang to dry. They may not last as long as if dry cleaned, but at least I'm using them frequently and at a lower CPW compared to my DC bill.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I went thru a similar thing.  Out to dinner with friend, put (almost new) tote bag on floor and purse in my lap.  The restaurant was very dark (it always is at night), noisy and crowded.  A person ran by and grabbed the tote from under the table and was out the door.  I remember seeing a blur out the side of my eye.  I was stunned.
> I had a book in the tote which had my name & work phone number.   Got a call a couple of months later from the security at the mall across the street.  They'd found my tote in a nearby restroom.  The Stephen Dweck bracelet inside the tote was gone but at least I got the book and tote back.   Security said there was a gang that moved back and forth across the street  doing these snatches.
> It feels really crummy to have this happen, doesn't it, Papertiger?   It's maddening.  I too, had a fight (with girlfriend) for some reason that was no better than blowing off steam.
> 
> How'd you find that the goods were being resold?  Great sleuthing on your side to discover this and alerting the stores.  I should have done that with my bracelet -- the anchor store in that area sold Dweck.
> In both of our cases, the system (security in my case,  CCTV and the stores in yours) did come thru to a significant degree.
> I am now extremely careful at restaurants.  But I didn't go back to that restaurant for close to a couple of years.



That's awful, I'm so sorry but that's great that you got your tote and book back. 

I've always been so careful but I just tipped the scales against me trying to do so much. I've been back to the restaurant but I didn't feel great so I prob won't return. 

It wasn't that hard to find for someone who spends all day researching fashion and OMG I was so determined, I was cuckoo with anger.  My friends were all looking too.  My Gucci SA could confirm the rarity of the new packaging not yet officially released as well as the unique ring of that design and size and that really helped the police believe they had an opportunity. I'm used to the police being more as *PbP* described (that's too bad, here's your crime ref no for insurance, bye).


----------



## EmileH

I use cloth to keep photos of my ootd too. I keep them all private. When I'm bored at the doctors office or nail salon I sometimes scroll through. With time and distance I can decide which outfits really worked and which really didn't do me any favors. I used to type in descriptions but I can't be bothered anymore. I try to keep my photos on my phone organized into files but I always fall behind. I really need to clear some out. 

Cafecreme, yes I waste a lot of money on stupid inexpensive things that I don't need. I had the thought about non jean casual pants a year ago. Bought two pairs from banana republic and the tags are still on. Decided I liked joie silk blouses a few years ago and bought a bunch of them on sale. I never wore them. This is the kind of stuff I'm clearing out on poshmark. It's s bit of work but it adds up and you can give yourself the goal of buying one nice thing instead. 

With sparkly or elaborate things I am even afraid of dry cleaners. One kept pulling out a waiver form for every piece I brought in. Oh and leather trim. My pet peeve. It's a pita to clean things with leather trim. I get it that it adds to the piece, but sometimes it's just a bit here or there that doesn't show and just complicates things. With my hand washing and spot cleaning I generally take 1-2 items per week to the dry cleaner. Considering I dress for work every day that's not too bad. I'm remembering papertigers wise words that none of us has a lady's maid and it's work to take care of these things. So true.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I find that my high maintenance items - those that need steaming or ironing after a wash - don't get worn as frequently. And I have many DCO items that are perfectly fine washed in the machine on gentle/woolite/hang to dry. They may not last as long as if dry cleaned, but at least I'm using them frequently and at a lower CPW compared to my DC bill.



Most companies only put DCO on tags to protect themselves. I know through museums it's often better to clean delicate vintage garments by hand wash on a flat sieve than DC.  Since H no longer took in scarves for DC, I've not only hand-washed silks and and cashmeres but machine washed silk Cavalli dresses, tweed jackets (inside pillow cases) wool coats turned inside-out. After someone else did hers, even my Burberry trench and Aquascutum (reversible wool/gaberdine). I think they've come up better than DC.

Modern machines have settings that are much gentler. I feel more in control of the process and liberated.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Yes!   Mr. Toad's Wild Ride!  He bought a bright yellow Roadster and most important, got the appropriate outfit (costume, actually) for riding it -- goggles and duster, if I recall.
> He's been my idol. *  He knew that w/o the appropriate outfit, the activity is not fun.  * This is my mantra.



What a great thought!


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> Can we see a mod shot of the Illusion?



Mine is colvert/bleu atoll. Very useful colors for me! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Trying to hide fading manicure. Today is my day off!


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> Mine is colvert/bleu atoll. Very useful colors for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830804
> View attachment 3830806
> 
> Trying to hide fading manicure. Today is my day off!



Those are great colors on you.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Those are great colors on you.


Thank you! I really think blue is my friend. I just posted a ton of blue scarf pix on SOTD. Of course, H blues are perfection, in leather OR silk. (Does anyone NOT look good in blue?)


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I use cloth to keep photos of my ootd too. I keep them all private. When I'm bored at the doctors office or nail salon I sometimes scroll through. With time and distance I can decide which outfits really worked and which really didn't do me any favors. I used to type in descriptions but I can't be bothered anymore. I try to keep my photos on my phone organized into files but I always fall behind. I really need to clear some out.
> 
> Cafecreme, yes I waste a lot of money on stupid inexpensive things that I don't need. I had the thought about non jean casual pants a year ago. Bought two pairs from banana republic and the tags are still on. Decided I liked joie silk blouses a few years ago and bought a bunch of them on sale. I never wore them. This is the kind of stuff I'm clearing out on poshmark. It's s bit of work but it adds up and you can give yourself the goal of buying one nice thing instead.
> 
> With sparkly or elaborate things I am even afraid of dry cleaners. One kept pulling out a waiver form for every piece I brought in. Oh and leather trim. My pet peeve. It's a pita to clean things with leather trim. I get it that it adds to the piece, but sometimes it's just a bit here or there that doesn't show and just complicates things. With my hand washing and spot cleaning I generally take 1-2 items per week to the dry cleaner. Considering I dress for work every day that's not too bad. I'm remembering papertigers wise words that none of us has a lady's maid and it's work to take care of these things. So true.



Boy can I relate to this. A bunch of stuff that I just cleared out of my closet to give to a local thrift shop still has tags hanging on it. I now rue the day I decided I wanted to try wearing printed trousers and bought 4, all never been worn, from the Gap.

I really need to learn how to cut down on all the dry cleaning once I start work full-time. This summer I would bring in maybe 10 pieces every two weeks or so and it would cost me $150 or more. That is very unsustainable so I need to come up with another plan for the silk blouses I wear every day. I just don't trust myself to hand wash well.

Also for those ladies who use PoshMark or other sites where you need to photograph and post your items yourself, what is your methodology? Do you own a mannequin that makes it easier to take photos? I am beyond hopeless at flat lays.


----------



## EmileH

I used to have a mannequin but thinking I was finished with it I got rid of it. Now I take the photos flat or on a hanger for the most part.

Start slowly with the hand washing. Cashmere sweaters are easy. Then move on to silk blouses. Use the laundress products. I always dry cleaned but they really don't get things as clean or fresh smelling as hand washing and things eventually turn grey. If something isn't really dirty but needs spot cleaning just spot clean. I still dry clean pants skirts jackets and coats when needed. Be careful of anything with a lining. But with spot cleaning they don't need it that often. I think I spill things on pants and skirts most often so I dry clean them more than other things.


----------



## Cookiefiend

scarf1 said:


> We go about once a year, although last year we didn't go at all, and this year we went in May/June, and we will go again in October.
> I also worried about the seasickness. I have NEVER gotten seasick. We always try to book a cabin in the middle or towards the aft.( rear). You will feel movement most in the front of the ship. Only once did I feel a bit queasy, and that was when we were at the very front of the ship during higher seas. We have had some crossings, where it was so smooth, it does not even feel like the ship is moving. One of our favorite things to do ( besides eat), is walking laps n deck 7. This is called the promenade deck, as you can walk outside in a loop around the ship. As a precaution I always take some Dramamine nondrowsy with me. To be honest, the last few crossings, I did not even use them. I am a person who gets car sick on a winding road. You are most likely to have a rougher crossing in Nov/Dec. the ship has stabilizers. My brother took the westbound crossing in mid Dec 2011, which was the roughest crossing the captain said they had - which means they closed some decks( can't walk outside) for a few days. He survived that, and said now he never worries!


That is marvelous! I


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Boy can I relate to this. A bunch of stuff that I just cleared out of my closet to give to a local thrift shop still has tags hanging on it. I now rue the day I decided I wanted to try wearing printed trousers and bought 4, all never been worn, from the Gap.
> 
> I really need to learn how to cut down on all the dry cleaning once I start work full-time. This summer I would bring in maybe 10 pieces every two weeks or so and it would cost me $150 or more. That is very unsustainable so I need to come up with another plan for the silk blouses I wear every day. I just don't trust myself to hand wash well.
> 
> Also for those ladies who use PoshMark or other sites where you need to photograph and post your items yourself, what is your methodology? Do you own a mannequin that makes it easier to take photos? I am beyond hopeless at flat lays.


Oof - me too. I do much better with solid colors and adding something interesting with a scarf or shoes.
I am also curious about selling on Poshmark, but that's something I must be lazy about because I just keep donating.


----------



## Cookiefiend

This is one of the bracelets that I love so much but causes bruises.


----------



## Genie27

I consider it a calculated risk - one Missoni silk dress - the hem came undone, the dress shrank a wee bit, and the lining ended up being longer than the dress. After tailoring to fix these issues (the shrinkage made the dress shorter, which I preferred), the dress is now easy wash-and-wear. I hang to dry and don't even need to steam it. A different Missoni silk dress is unlined and looks so wrinkly after washing, that I rarely wear it. Silk Jersey (like DVF dresses) washes well also. The biggest concern is shrinkage, but I usually found that DC also shrinks the same items. 

Cafecreme, I agree with PbP, start slow - try one old blouse to see how it dries - you may not like the finish and may need to iron or steam etc. the time/hassle may not be worth it to you. But if you can do a hand wash of 4-5 tops at a time, and hang to dry and wear them right off the hanger, that is a bunch of time and $$ saved. 

I am *lazy*/busy so even my hand wash items have been tested in my washing machine - delicate cycle, in a laundress garment bag, hang to dry immediately. The only thing I am diligent about is hand washing my bras. Those don't see the inside of a washing machine or dryer and that extends their life considerably. I love my pretty bras - I have a nice collection in gorgeous colours.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cookiefiend said:


> Oof - me too. I do much better with solid colors and adding something interesting with a scarf or shoes.
> I am also curious about selling on Poshmark, but that's something I must be lazy about because I just keep donating.


I do the same! On my last closet purge I donated 6 huge garbage bags full of clothes. But there was a bunch of stuff I just couldn't bear to donate, so I've been looking for an alternative that doesn't require too much effort on my part.


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> Mine is colvert/bleu atoll. Very useful colors for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830804
> View attachment 3830806
> 
> Trying to hide fading manicure. Today is my day off!


Gorgeous blues. Have a wonderful day off!



Cookiefiend said:


> This is one of the bracelets that I love so much but causes bruises.
> View attachment 3830885


It's lovely. What does it say? I can read some of it and seems uplifting. Sad that you've not able to wear because of the bruising.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous blues. Have a wonderful day off!
> 
> 
> It's lovely. What does it say? I can read some of it and seems uplifting. Sad that you've not able to wear because of the bruising.



“May the sun bring you new energy by day, 
May the moon softly restore you by night, 
May the rain wash away your worries, 
May the breeze blow new strength into your being, 
May you walk gently through the world 
and know its beauty all the days of your life.” Apache blessing


----------



## Moirai

Cookiefiend said:


> “May the sun bring you new energy by day,
> May the moon softly restore you by night,
> May the rain wash away your worries,
> May the breeze blow new strength into your being,
> May you walk gently through the world
> and know its beauty all the days of your life.” Apache blessing


Gosh, this is so beautiful. Thank you. I see why you love it.


----------



## EmileH

Cookiefiend said:


> “May the sun bring you new energy by day,
> May the moon softly restore you by night,
> May the rain wash away your worries,
> May the breeze blow new strength into your being,
> May you walk gently through the world
> and know its beauty all the days of your life.” Apache blessing



That is beautiful. Thank you for sharing,


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I consider it a calculated risk - one Missoni silk dress - the hem came undone, the dress shrank a wee bit, and the lining ended up being longer than the dress. After tailoring to fix these issues (the shrinkage made the dress shorter, which I preferred), the dress is now easy wash-and-wear. I hang to dry and don't even need to steam it. A different Missoni silk dress is unlined and looks so wrinkly after washing, that I rarely wear it. Silk Jersey (like DVF dresses) washes well also. The biggest concern is shrinkage, but I usually found that DC also shrinks the same items.
> 
> Cafecreme, I agree with PbP, start slow - try one old blouse to see how it dries - you may not like the finish and may need to iron or steam etc. the time/hassle may not be worth it to you. But if you can do a hand wash of 4-5 tops at a time, and hang to dry and wear them right off the hanger, that is a bunch of time and $$ saved.
> 
> I am *lazy*/busy so even my hand wash items have been tested in my washing machine - delicate cycle, in a laundress garment bag, hang to dry immediately. The only thing I am diligent about is hand washing my bras. Those don't see the inside of a washing machine or dryer and that extends their life considerably. I love my pretty bras - I have a nice collection in gorgeous colours.



I will give it a shot because there is not much to lose and a whole to gain. I cant ever be bothered with ironing and steaming. I do have a mini hand-held steamer, so I am more likely to use that considering I don't even own an iron! I went through a phase with bras where I only wanted pretty, lacy, expensive ones from stores like Rigby & Peller. Despite being told they fit perfectly by their expert sales people, I found them so incredibly uncomfortable and stopped wearing them all together. I recently found some super comfy, non-underwired bras from a Wacoal line called b.temptd. They add some shape and padding and are so comfortable I literally forget I'm wearing them. At $40 a pop, I throw them into the washer/dryer without a second thought. Finding them has been a godsend.

On another note, I am so angry right now. I just received my Comcast bill for the month, and it has inexplicably gone up $25! Need to simmer down a bit before I call them to find out what gives, or the unsuspecting person in the Comcast call center is going to get an earful. Cable companies are such rackets. I can't stand it.

Update: I remembered the old adage about catching more flies with honey than vinegar, and was super nice to the Comcast guy, who even said he really appreciated it because of all the screamers they get. Got my bill lowered to the previous price! [emoji1380]


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous blues. Have a wonderful day off!
> 
> 
> It's lovely. What does it say? I can read some of it and seems uplifting. Sad that you've not able to wear because of the bruising.


Thank you, Moirai. Now I need to do those nails.....


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> I will give it a shot because there is not much to lose and a whole to gain. I cant ever be bothered with ironing and steaming. I do have a mini hand-held steamer, so I am more likely to use that considering I don't even own an iron! I went through a phase with bras where I only wanted pretty, lacy, expensive ones from stores like Rigby & Peller. Despite being told they fit perfectly by their expert sales people, I found them so incredibly uncomfortable and stopped wearing them all together. I recently found some super comfy, non-underwired bras from a Wacoal line called b.temptd. They add some shape and padding and are so comfortable I literally forget I'm wearing them. At $40 a pop, I throw them into the washer/dryer without a second thought. Finding them has been a godsend.
> 
> On another note, I am so angry right now. I just received my Comcast bill for the month, and it has inexplicably gone up $25! Need to simmer down a bit before I call them to find out what gives, or the unsuspecting person in the Comcast call center is going to get an earful. Cable companies are such rackets. I can't stand it.
> 
> Update: I remembered the old adage about catching more flies with honey than vinegar, and was super nice to the Comcast guy, who even said he really appreciated it because of all the screamers they get. Got my bill lowered to the previous price! [emoji1380]


WELL DONE!!! You are an inspiration. I must admit I have rarely achieved such self-control. But what a great outcome!!


----------



## EmileH

Woohoo! Good job. [emoji322]


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> Thank you, Moirai. Now I need to do those nails.....


Great nail color moma!


----------



## cafecreme15

momasaurus said:


> WELL DONE!!! You are an inspiration. I must admit I have rarely achieved such self-control. But what a great outcome!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Woohoo! Good job. [emoji322]



Thank you!! I must admit I am feeling quite proud of myself [emoji136]


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> This is one of the bracelets that I love so much but causes bruises.
> View attachment 3830885



I'm curious as to what this says (I'm on a small screen)

Edit. I can read it on your other post (just catching up) TY


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> “May the sun bring you new energy by day,
> May the moon softly restore you by night,
> May the rain wash away your worries,
> May the breeze blow new strength into your being,
> May you walk gently through the world
> and know its beauty all the days of your life.” Apache blessing


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I will give it a shot because there is not much to lose and a whole to gain. I cant ever be bothered with ironing and steaming. I do have a mini hand-held steamer, so I am more likely to use that considering I don't even own an iron! I went through a phase with bras where I only wanted pretty, lacy, expensive ones from stores like Rigby & Peller. Despite being told they fit perfectly by their expert sales people, I found them so incredibly uncomfortable and stopped wearing them all together. I recently found some super comfy, non-underwired bras from a Wacoal line called b.temptd. They add some shape and padding and are so comfortable I literally forget I'm wearing them. At $40 a pop, I throw them into the washer/dryer without a second thought. Finding them has been a godsend.
> 
> On another note, I am so angry right now. I just received my Comcast bill for the month, and it has inexplicably gone up $25! Need to simmer down a bit before I call them to find out what gives, or the unsuspecting person in the Comcast call center is going to get an earful. Cable companies are such rackets. I can't stand it.
> 
> *Update: I remembered the old adage about catching more flies with honey than vinegar, and was super nice to the Comcast guy, who even said he really appreciated it because of all the screamers they get. Got my bill lowered to the previous price! *[emoji1380]


----------



## EmileH

I'm waiting for my last appointment so I'm wasting a bit of time. Question for our members: when I purchase clothing jewelry or accessories these days I'm looking for quality pieces that I'll have forever. Do you think this is realistic? Or do you think that personal styles change over the years and nothing is forever? How has your taste/ style changed over time for bags, jewelry accessories or clothing?


----------



## JolieS

Hmm, not realistic on clothing IMO. Lifestyle changes, and even "classics" change in subtle ways. As an example, I recently threw out 10 Armani Black Label skirt suits dating from 1990-1999. Still in great condition, but boy did they look dated, even with today's return of big shoulders. Furthermore, I no longer lead the kind of corporate lifestyle where I need such pieces. Even jewelry styles can look dated - my DM's 1950's VCA pieces look delightfully retro, but definitely dated. I suppose some scarves and handbags can last forever, as can jewelry basics like diamond studs. At the end of the day, buy what you can afford, but don't count on wearing it or even wanting it 10, 20, 30 years hence.


----------



## Genie27

That is why I like to wear the heck out of my stuff now. Items from 2005-2010 are already looking a bit dated, because even when they come back, it's not exactly the same. The only items I have from 1992/2002 etc are a couple of shift dresses. The good thing with buying high end RTW is that they are far ahead of high street, so some of the older cuts are still current a while later. E.g. I bought a Prada rain shell in 2010 and never wore it, because it didn't go with my clothes at the time. Then a year or three later, it suddenly looked right.

TL;DR - those giant Ground Control shoulders are going to look quite normal in 4-5 years.


----------



## Meta

@cafecreme15 I wash my silk blouses in delicate setting in the washing machine using The Laundess Delicate Wash detergent and hang them to drip dry. I don't iron or steam them as I'm far too lazy.  My silk blouses have held up fine so far.


----------



## Genie27

And tastes change and evolve - I have old, conservative black and brown handbags. (I know, right?) Bags I carried in 2002 don't work with my current aesthetic. But I also like the fact that they are still in excellent* condition after being well used. That is why I like H bags too - but even there, some colours have not stood the test of time, while others would go fabulously with my current wardrobe.

Some classics can be rested, and brought back after a while - I have a Constance belt that didn't work on lower waisted pants, but now fits the higher waistlines. My long Akris coats 'rested' for about 5 years, but I plan to wear them a lot this winter. My old Manolo knee-high stilettos will get worn as well, now that I can walk in heels again.

My jewelry tastes have also evolved, but really, not much - some larger pieces are still favorites, and I go through phases of more silver versus more gold.

I also shifted from girly to sporty/denim to femme. I went from spare, clean lines to ruffles and hot pink and *baby* pink. I still miss my red tulip mini skirt from 1990 - it would have had a place in my wardrobe until today, if I hadn't moved about a hundred times sine then..

Oh God, listen to me blathering on, but I'm also trying to figure out what to spend (invest?) money on as well.

*Excellent to me - super picky ebay buyers would probably not buy them, but if they worked with my current outfits, I'd carry them. Maybe I can keep them for my niece, or carry them ironically when I am vintage. (PbP, borrowing this term - I like it!!!)

Do you guys remember back in early 2000's we all wore *square* fronted shoes and boots? And then those incredibly narrow pointed shoes that almost curled up in front from use?


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm waiting for my last appointment so I'm wasting a bit of time. Question for our members: when I purchase clothing jewelry or accessories these days I'm looking for quality pieces that I'll have forever. Do you think this is realistic? Or do you think that personal styles change over the years and nothing is forever? How has your taste/ style changed over time for bags, jewelry accessories or clothing?


Interesting question. For clothes, definitely unlikely to last forever. Most of my clothes are less than 5 years old, all but a handful less than 10 years old.  
As someone else noted, jewelry basics like diamond studs last forever. I have had mine for 30-40 years, and they are still my most used jewelry item. I have not sold or given away any gold or platinum jewelry pieces. Some are rarely worn, yet I can not bring myself to get rid of them. Many have a sentimental connection. However, a few years ago , I gave most of my silver pieces to my nieces. As far as bags, I seem to cycle through preferred bag style every 5 years or so, this has prevented me from buying an H or other high-end bags- I worry that in a few years, I would stop using it. Not sure about scarves- I have now gotten rid of most of my 80s scarves- but none were hermes.  I have only been buying H scarves since 2013, so too early to tell if I would still want them in 20 years.


----------



## prepster

I think there are classic investment pieces that I think of as Core Wardrobe pieces that have stood the test of time (and taste) and would outfit a person for any possible life event.  It may be the case that over a lifetime you would wear them, put them away, and come back to them, but they never go out of style.  In no particular order...

1.  Classic Brown leather bomber jacket
2.  Classic Black leather Moto jacket
3.  Authentic tweed hacking jacket
4.  Double breasted navy blazer in ultra fine wool gabardine
5.  Barbour waxed cotton Beaufort or Bedale jacket
6.  Ski Parka
7.  Classic style winter coat in cashmere or camel hair
8.  Classic (Cardigan style) Chanel Suit
9.  3-button shaped black wool crepe jacket (that could be worn without a blouse for evening) matching skirt, matching trousers
10.  Custom made authentic riding boots in black and also in brown (to wear riding, with skirts, or with pants tucked, schlepping around a farmer's market or in the country)
11.  Authentic oxblood paddock boots, zip or tie with a cap toe, to wear with jeans, wool or tweed pants
12.  Black leather pants
13.  Brown suede pants
14.  Heavy silk shirt in white or ivory
15.  Fitted black turtleneck sweater in fine merino wool
16.  Fluid, lined, wide-leg pants in ivory (can be worn with the navy blazer to pretty much any event spring or summer)
17.  Chunky fisherman cable sweater, slightly oversize (can be worn with jeans, shorts, over a bathing suit on the beach in the evening, boating, getting the Christmas tree, etc.)
18.  Cashmere twin set
19.  Long, black, simple, straight evening gown (not a ball gown)
20.  Black silk chiffon palazzo pants
21.  A perfect fitting pair of khakis (which I have never actually found)
22.  A navy and white sailor tee shirt
23.  Classic trench coat or Balmacaan
24.  Black evening coat or cape in silk satin or wool crepe lined in silk
25.  Long dark velvet or fine merino wool robe lined in silk
26.  Short velvet, fine merino wool, or silk "smoking" jacket
27.  White terry or waffle robe
28.  Black wool crepe sheath dress
29.  White tailored shirt
30.  Black ponte leggings
31.  Current style jeans

Accessories:
32.  Black medium heel kidskin pumps
33.  White silk oblong aviator scarf (can be found in the Men's evening wear department)
34.  Black unlined kidskin elbow length evening gloves that can be pushed down (good luck finding these )
35.  Hermes scarf
36.  Medium 18kt yellow gold hoops
37.  Diamond studs set in platinum
38.  Pearl daytime earrings that do not dangle
39.  32" strand of 8 mm pearls
40.  32" medium link 18kt yellow gold chain necklace that can stand alone or be worn with a pendant
41.  Black silk evening bag (ideally with an exterior slip pocket for tucking in the opera, ballet or symphony program so you don't have to hold it in your hand, put it on the floor, or fish through your bag every five minutes)
42.  L.L. Bean "duck" boots
43.  Running shoes
44.  White court shoes (tennis)
45.  White Keds Champion canvas oxfords
46.  Sperry Topsiders
47.  Oxblood box calf loafers
48.  Plain, strappy evening shoes, sandals or pumps in silk peau de soie
49.  A winter hat (beanie, beret or fedora)
50.  A summer hat (wide brim or Panama)
51.  Black box Kelly bag

Sorry if this was too long.  It was a fun question.  

Edit for Cordy:  Pair of great fitting white jeans, slim (not baggy) knee-length shorts in cotton, huarache-type sandals in brown, a surfing-style long sleeve rash guard (looks good on any age person), a tropical-print sarong in cotton voile.


----------



## momasaurus

At this point I definitely need to buy stuff to wear now. And hopefully for another couple of years. My wardrobe is classic lines with quirky, artsy pieces, and not so dependent on current trends. I use all my bags. Nothing is waiting around for special occasions. But I also use my good silver for summer cookout parties. [emoji3] I think @JolieS and @Genie27 are right, though, that there is no such thing as Investment clothing.

EDIT: @prepster has just given us all a list of investment pieces!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 I wash my silk blouses in delicate setting in the washing machine using The Laundess Delicate Wash detergent and hang them to drip dry. I don't iron or steam them as I'm far too lazy.  My silk blouses have held up fine so far.


This is a silly question, but are there clothes that are DCO because the fabrics cannot get wet without being irreparably damaged?


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> This is a silly question, but are there clothes that are DCO because the fabrics cannot get wet without being irreparably damaged?


Yes, some items will shrink and crunch horribly when you pull out of the wash, and they dry just fine - rayon/bamboo is like that.  Cheaper silk chiffon, intricately embroidered/beaded anything can get ruined. Anything with interfacing (men's blazers etc) will get weird and misshapen. One concern for dresses is if the poly lining shrinks at a different rate than the outer silk etc. (Has happened to me many times - I get the lining shortened).

I've even washed faux leather - the adhesive hem fell off, but I just sewed the hem down and it's been fine. It's all trial and error and success. I've drawn the line at Chanel RTW and jackets and winter coats - not prepared to test that yet.


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> This is a silly question, but are there clothes that are DCO because the fabrics cannot get wet without being irreparably damaged?





Genie27 said:


> Yes, some items will shrink and crunch horribly when you pull out of the wash, and they dry just fine - rayon/bamboo is like that.  Cheaper silk chiffon, intricately embroidered/beaded anything can get ruined. Anything with interfacing (men's blazers etc) will get weird and misshapen. One concern for dresses is if the poly lining shrinks at a different rate than the outer silk etc. (Has happened to me many times - I get the lining shortened).
> 
> I've even washed faux leather - the adhesive hem fell off, but I just sewed the hem down and it's been fine. It's all trial and error and success. I've drawn the line at Chanel RTW and jackets and winter coats - not prepared to test that yet.



Yep, yep.  Or if it has some weird fugitive dye.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> I think there are classic investment pieces that I think of as Core Wardrobe pieces that have stood the test of time (and taste) and would outfit a person for any possible life event.  It may be the case that over a lifetime you would wear them, put them away, and come back to them, but they never go out of style.  In no particular order...
> 
> 1.  Classic Brown leather bomber jacket
> 2.  Classic Black leather Moto jacket
> 3.  Authentic tweed hacking jacket
> 4.  Double breasted navy blazer in ultra fine wool gabardine
> 5.  Barbour waxed cotton Beaufort or Bedale jacket
> 6.  Ski Parka
> 7.  Classic style winter coat in cashmere or camel hair
> 8.  Classic (Cardigan style) Chanel Suit
> 9.  3-button shaped black wool crepe jacket (that could be worn without a blouse for evening) matching skirt, matching trousers
> 10.  Custom made authentic riding boots in black and also in brown (to wear riding, with skirts, or with pants tucked, schlepping around a farmer's market or in the country)
> 11.  Authentic oxblood paddock boots, zip or tie with a cap toe, to wear with jeans, wool or tweed pants
> 12.  Black leather pants
> 13.  Brown suede pants
> 14.  Heavy silk shirt in white or ivory
> 15.  Fitted black turtleneck sweater in fine merino wool
> 16.  Fluid, lined, wide-leg pants in ivory (can be worn with the navy blazer to pretty much any event spring or summer)
> 17.  Chunky fisherman cable sweater, slightly oversize (can be worn with jeans, shorts, over a bathing suit on the beach in the evening, boating, getting the Christmas tree, etc.)
> 18.  Cashmere twin set
> 19.  Long, black, simple, straight evening gown (not a ball gown)
> 20.  Black silk chiffon palazzo pants
> 21.  A perfect fitting pair of khakis (which I have never actually found)
> 22.  A navy and white sailor tee shirt
> 23.  Classic trench coat or Balmacaan
> 24.  Black evening coat or cape in silk satin or wool crepe lined in silk
> 25.  Long dark velvet or fine merino wool robe lined in silk
> 26.  Short velvet, fine merino wool, or silk "smoking" jacket
> 27.  White terry or waffle robe
> 28.  Black wool crepe sheath dress
> 29.  White tailored shirt
> 30.  Black ponte leggings
> 31.  Current style jeans
> 
> Accessories:
> 32.  Black medium heel kidskin pumps
> 33.  White silk oblong aviator scarf (can be found in the Men's evening wear department)
> 34.  Black unlined lambskin elbow length evening gloves that can be pushed down (good luck finding these )
> 35.  Hermes scarf
> 36.  Medium 18kt yellow gold hoops
> 37.  Diamond studs set in platinum
> 38.  Pearl daytime earrings that do not dangle
> 39.  32" strand of 8 mm pearls
> 40.  32" medium link 18kt yellow gold chain necklace that can stand alone or be worn with a pendant
> 41.  Black silk evening bag (ideally with an exterior slip pocket for tucking in the opera, ballet or symphony program so you don't have to hold it in your hand, put it on the floor, or fish through your bag every five minutes)
> 42.  L.L. Bean "duck" boots
> 43.  Running shoes
> 44.  White court shoes (tennis)
> 45.  White Keds Champion canvas oxfords
> 46.  Sperry Topsiders
> 47.  Oxblood box calf loafers
> 48.  Plain, strappy evening shoes, sandals or pumps in silk peau de soie
> 49.  A winter hat (beanie, beret or fedora)
> 50.  A summer hat (wide brim or Panama)
> 
> Sorry if this was too long.  It was a fun question.



I am impressed with the classic quality of your choices.   I notice an equestrian bent to your choices and an absence of beachwear.


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> I think there are classic investment pieces that I think of as Core Wardrobe pieces that have stood the test of time (and taste) and would outfit a person for any possible life event.  It may be the case that over a lifetime you would wear them, put them away, and come back to them, but they never go out of style.  In no particular order...
> 
> Classic Brown leather bomber jacket
> Classic Black leather Moto jacket
> Authentic tweed hacking jacket
> Double breasted navy blazer in ultra fine wool gabardine
> Barbour waxed cotton Beaufort or Bedale jacket
> Classic style winter coat in cashmere or camel hair
> Classic (Cardigan style) Chanel Suit
> 3-button shaped black wool crepe jacket (that could be worn without a blouse for evening) matching skirt, matching trousers
> Custom made authentic riding boots in black and also in brown (to wear riding, with skirts, or with pants tucked, schlepping around a farmer's market or in the country)
> Authentic oxblood paddock boots, zip or tie with a cap toe, to wear with jeans, wool or tweed pants
> Black leather pants
> Brown suede pants
> Heavy silk shirt in white or ivory
> Fitted black turtleneck sweater in fine merino wool
> Fluid, lined, wide-leg pants in ivory (can be worn with the navy blazer to pretty much any event spring or summer)
> Chunky fisherman cable sweater, slightly oversize (can be worn with jeans, shorts, over a bathing suit on the beach in the evening, boating, getting the Christmas tree, etc.)
> Cashmere twin set
> Long, black, simple, straight evening gown (not a ball gown)
> Black silk chiffon palazzo pants
> A perfect fitting pair of khakis (which I have never actually found)
> A navy and white sailor tee shirt
> Classic trench coat or Balmacaan
> Black evening coat or cape in silk satin or wool crepe lined in silk
> Long dark velvet or fine merino wool robe lined in silk
> Short velvet, fine merino wool, or silk "smoking" jacket
> White terry or waffle robe
> Black wool crepe sheath dress
> White tailored shirt
> Black ponte leggings
> Current style jeans
> 
> Accessories:
> Black medium heel kidskin pumps
> White silk oblong aviator scarf (can be found in the Men's evening wear department)
> Black unlined lambskin elbow length evening gloves that can be pushed down (good luck finding these )
> Hermes scarf
> Medium 18kt yellow gold hoops
> Diamond studs set in platinum
> Pearl daytime earrings that do not dangle
> 32" strand of 8 mm pearls
> 32" medium link 18kt yellow gold chain necklace that can stand alone or be worn with a pendant
> Black silk evening bag (ideally with an exterior slip pocket for tucking in the opera, ballet or symphony program so you don't have to hold it in your hand, put it on the floor, or fish through your bag every five minutes)
> L.L. Bean "duck" boots
> Running shoes
> White court shoes (tennis)
> White Keds Champion canvas oxfords
> Sperry Topsiders
> Oxblood box calf loafers
> Plain, strappy evening shoes, sandals or pumps in silk peau de soie
> A winter hat (beanie, beret or fedora)
> A summer hat (wide brim or Panama)
> 
> Sorry if this was too long.  It was a fun question.


My list is different in style, but similar in gist. I almost go to the opposite end of classic, to find stripped down or unique pieces that can be of any era. I call it off-classic. E.g. the classic black C flap, I got the mini in salmon instead.

My only asterisk is that on some of these, details will make them look dated, but since they will be replaced/updated regularly over the course of time, it would be easy to keep the silhouette current. Granted, the timeline is longer than for things that are too of the moment. 

My DBF has an Aquascutum trench from the very early 90's - he thinks it's fine to wear to work, and I won't let him. It looks dated. The length and collar look off, plus they are worn.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> I am impressed with the classic quality of your choices.   I notice an equestrian bent to your choices and an absence of beachwear.



Lol!  I just edited the list for you.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> My list is different in style, but similar in gist. I almost go to the opposite end of classic, to find stripped down or unique pieces that can be of any era. I call it off-classic. E.g. the classic black C flap, I got the mini in salmon instead.
> 
> My only asterisk is that on some of these, details will make them look dated, but since they will be replaced/updated regularly over the course of time, it would be easy to keep the silhouette current. Granted, the timeline is longer than for things that are too of the moment.
> 
> My DBF has an Aquascutum trench from the very early 90's - he thinks it's fine to wear to work, and I won't let him. It looks dated. The length and collar look off, plus they are worn.



Very astute and true.  The more bells and whistles a particular piece has, the more it dates itself.  I also did not say, but for sure, all of these "investment" pieces would be of the highest quality.  I find it is not always, but often true that the better the garment is made, the fewer gew-gaws it has because the fabric and cut carry the day.


----------



## Genie27

Cafe, you mentioned getting fitted at Rigby & Peller earlier. One of the best swimsuits I ever got was an Empreinte from the R&P outside Harrods. The bras I got from there were not as well fitted. But the store/SAs in the US (Boston?) was really, really bad.

I go to one lingerie store in Toronto, and to one specific SA if I can help it. Others at the store are not as skilled at fitting, and I have been unhappy and uncomfortable with some of those purchases. The woman who pulled me my favourite bras knows from my shape what style will fit and what will not. For daily wear, I love Prima Donna in full balcony cups - great support, all day comfort, no weird overhang or spill over or back pain. I have tried several other brands but keep coming back to PD. Even their bra-sized swim wear is great. I also stock up when I find them on my travels - most department stores here don't stock my size, but at Gall. Lafayette, I could buy them off the rack. *hehe

The lace and embroidery on PD is beautiful, and they have pretty straps. The quality is not as great as a decade ago, but they are still very well constructed and worth every penny. I've tried and skipped on Aubade, Chantelle, Lejaby SP, Christie (and of course La Perla) for daily use, but I know some of my other friends love those.

I can't stress the importance of a skilled fitter especially as one gets older and/or needs more support.


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> Very astute and true.  The more bells and whistles a particular piece has, the more it dates itself.  I also did not say, but for sure, all of these "investment" pieces would be of the highest quality.  I find it is not always, but often true that the better the garment is made, the fewer gew-gaws it has because the fabric and cut carry the day.


Yes I had the chance to paw at racks of Brunello Cucinelli and Loro Piana last week. Luckily my wallet knows I'm not in the market at that price point. :swoon:


----------



## arabesques

prepster said:


> I think there are classic investment pieces that I think of as Core Wardrobe pieces that have stood the test of time (and taste) and would outfit a person for any possible life event.  It may be the case that over a lifetime you would wear them, put them away, and come back to them, but they never go out of style.  In no particular order...
> 
> 1.  Classic Brown leather bomber jacket
> 2.  Classic Black leather Moto jacket
> 3.  Authentic tweed hacking jacket
> 4.  Double breasted navy blazer in ultra fine wool gabardine
> 5.  Barbour waxed cotton Beaufort or Bedale jacket
> 6.  Ski Parka
> 7.  Classic style winter coat in cashmere or camel hair
> 8.  Classic (Cardigan style) Chanel Suit
> 9.  3-button shaped black wool crepe jacket (that could be worn without a blouse for evening) matching skirt, matching trousers
> 10.  Custom made authentic riding boots in black and also in brown (to wear riding, with skirts, or with pants tucked, schlepping around a farmer's market or in the country)
> 11.  Authentic oxblood paddock boots, zip or tie with a cap toe, to wear with jeans, wool or tweed pants
> 12.  Black leather pants
> 13.  Brown suede pants
> 14.  Heavy silk shirt in white or ivory
> 15.  Fitted black turtleneck sweater in fine merino wool
> 16.  Fluid, lined, wide-leg pants in ivory (can be worn with the navy blazer to pretty much any event spring or summer)
> 17.  Chunky fisherman cable sweater, slightly oversize (can be worn with jeans, shorts, over a bathing suit on the beach in the evening, boating, getting the Christmas tree, etc.)
> 18.  Cashmere twin set
> 19.  Long, black, simple, straight evening gown (not a ball gown)
> 20.  Black silk chiffon palazzo pants
> 21.  A perfect fitting pair of khakis (which I have never actually found)
> 22.  A navy and white sailor tee shirt
> 23.  Classic trench coat or Balmacaan
> 24.  Black evening coat or cape in silk satin or wool crepe lined in silk
> 25.  Long dark velvet or fine merino wool robe lined in silk
> 26.  Short velvet, fine merino wool, or silk "smoking" jacket
> 27.  White terry or waffle robe
> 28.  Black wool crepe sheath dress
> 29.  White tailored shirt
> 30.  Black ponte leggings
> 31.  Current style jeans
> 
> Accessories:
> 32.  Black medium heel kidskin pumps
> 33.  White silk oblong aviator scarf (can be found in the Men's evening wear department)
> 34.  Black unlined kidskin elbow length evening gloves that can be pushed down (good luck finding these )
> 35.  Hermes scarf
> 36.  Medium 18kt yellow gold hoops
> 37.  Diamond studs set in platinum
> 38.  Pearl daytime earrings that do not dangle
> 39.  32" strand of 8 mm pearls
> 40.  32" medium link 18kt yellow gold chain necklace that can stand alone or be worn with a pendant
> 41.  Black silk evening bag (ideally with an exterior slip pocket for tucking in the opera, ballet or symphony program so you don't have to hold it in your hand, put it on the floor, or fish through your bag every five minutes)
> 42.  L.L. Bean "duck" boots
> 43.  Running shoes
> 44.  White court shoes (tennis)
> 45.  White Keds Champion canvas oxfords
> 46.  Sperry Topsiders
> 47.  Oxblood box calf loafers
> 48.  Plain, strappy evening shoes, sandals or pumps in silk peau de soie
> 49.  A winter hat (beanie, beret or fedora)
> 50.  A summer hat (wide brim or Panama)
> 51.  Black box Kelly bag
> 
> Sorry if this was too long.  It was a fun question.
> 
> Edit for Cordy:  Pair of great fitting white jeans, slim (not baggy) knee-length shorts in cotton, huarache-type sandals in brown, a surfing-style long sleeve rash guard (looks good on any age person), a tropical-print sarong in cotton voile.



This is an amazing list!


----------



## arabesques

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm waiting for my last appointment so I'm wasting a bit of time. Question for our members: when I purchase clothing jewelry or accessories these days I'm looking for quality pieces that I'll have forever. Do you think this is realistic? Or do you think that personal styles change over the years and nothing is forever? How has your taste/ style changed over time for bags, jewelry accessories or clothing?



You ask an excellent question.  I wish I were someone like papertiger who has such amazing taste, style, and ability to make even statement pieces look eternal... But I've accepted over the past year maybe that my wardrobe will shift.  I think it was—and I don't mean to be a downer or to start a conversation about illness, I really don't—getting very sick.  It changed my relationship with my body, it changed that very body, and that changed my relationship with style and how to adorn that body.  Both the body and style feel very temporary to me.  Therefore, when I think about what I'm acquiring now, I'm open to beautiful pieces (like that Theory jacket I photographed earlier, and Dolce & Gabbana is becoming a passion).  But I see them as "for a few years hopefully," if only because I expect my body and my consciousness of my body to shift radically again, and maybe (actually, "likely") several times within that timeframe.

But, at the same time, a sense of stability is important—and that's where accessories come in.  Like jewelry.  A few years ago, I decided to go for a modern silver tribal look—which was based on my love of tribal silver while in India two decades ago.  That seems an "eternal" look.  Hermès and Jenson have a good run at creating "timeless" design.  So I put them and the style idea together.  And with that, the financial investment (it's not Cartier, but it's not fish 'n chips either) is acceptable.


----------



## EmileH

Loving everyone's responses. Amazing list prepster. Arabesques your silver collection is awe inspiring.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> That's awful, I'm so sorry but that's great that you got your tote and book back.
> 
> I've always been so careful but I just tipped the scales against me trying to do so much. I've been back to the restaurant but I didn't feel great so I prob won't return.
> 
> It wasn't that hard to find for someone who spends all day researching fashion and OMG I was so determined, I was cuckoo with anger.  My friends were all looking too.  My Gucci SA could confirm the rarity of the new packaging not yet officially released as well as the unique ring of that design and size and that really helped the police believe they had an opportunity. I'm used to the police being more as *PbP* described (that's too bad, here's your crime ref no for insurance, bye).


The last sentence applies to me, too.  Left a Victorian silver bracelet on counter when trying on something.  Store was closing so I had to get going.  Forgot bracelet.   When leaving mall, saw SA getting into a car.  She stared at me.   Only when we were on the way home did I remember the bracelet.   Next morning went to the PD in the mall area.  I guess officer decided the case wasn't worth pursuing -- even tho the store had security cameras!  He said those cameras just rolled over earlier tape.  He said he would "keep the report to himself."  What the heck????  Nothing ever happened.    

Fast forward almost 2 decades.  I saw the bracelet on-line in an antique mall.  There could have been multiples made, or it was a one-off.    Regardless, I finally "rebought' the darn thing.  It's a snake bracelet with a comic looking snake with a goofy smile, no fangs.   I like goofy.  And I was glad to get it back.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> WELL DONE!!! You are an inspiration. I must admit I have rarely achieved such self-control. But what a great outcome!!


Thirty years ago I worked in a room full of cubicles.  There was no privacy.  One day the guy who sat on the other side of the partition was evidently talking to someone on the phone about a bill.  He suddently screamed on the phone, "I'm not going to take this crap anymore!!!"   The whole room could hear him.  
Anything short of that is total and admirable self control.  But I think everyone needs at least one opportunity to lose it and vent away.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I am so sorry to hear that.


thank you, Prepster.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Mine is colvert/bleu atoll. Very useful colors for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830804
> View attachment 3830806
> 
> Trying to hide fading manicure. Today is my day off!


Beautiful!   I can't decide which side I like better.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm waiting for my last appointment so I'm wasting a bit of time. Question for our members: when I purchase clothing jewelry or accessories these days I'm looking for quality pieces that I'll have forever. Do you think this is realistic? Or do you think that personal styles change over the years and nothing is forever? How has your taste/ style changed over time for bags, jewelry accessories or clothing?


My taste changes every year if not every season.   I tend to glom on to the colors prominent in that season's fashion.  I get a bunch of things in that color.  By the next season, I'm starting to get bored and on the lookout for a new exciting color.  

 Fashion is about change.   The whole notion of fashion is about change.  So-called investment dressing is a marketing ploy.   It's all planned obsolescence.  It's illuminating to read the fashion magazine editorials which bash the previous season's grails. I believe that "uniform dressing" is pretty much impossible for someone who likes fashion. Because boredom sets in.  

 I work in a technical field which is not at all visually stimulating.  I suspect that my fickle color choices are in part a response to that setting.


----------



## eagle1002us

JolieS said:


> Hmm, not realistic on clothing IMO. Lifestyle changes, and even "classics" change in subtle ways. As an example, I recently threw out 10 Armani Black Label skirt suits dating from 1990-1999. Still in great condition, but boy did they look dated, even with today's return of big shoulders. Furthermore, I no longer lead the kind of corporate lifestyle where I need such pieces. Even jewelry styles can look dated - my DM's 1950's VCA pieces look delightfully retro, but definitely dated. I suppose some scarves and handbags can last forever, as can jewelry basics like diamond studs. At the end of the day, buy what you can afford, but don't count on wearing it or even wanting it 10, 20, 30 years hence.


Agree totally.  I appreciate costume jewelry from various decades.  One day I wore a floral pin from 2-3 decades ago to work.  A young woman who knew me said, "That looks like something my grandmother would wear."  Ouch.  

That's the risk of wearing vintage, that a person looks out of touch.  That's why jewelry scholars or experts talk about the need for potential customers to "understand" a piece of jewelry.   B/C the reasons for choosing a particular design or color tends to disappear when a new design or color comes along.


----------



## Cordeliere

Most people are taking the position that forever dressing isn't possible.   I am going to take the opposite position.   My taste has been stable my adult life.   And my size was stable for 35 of my adult years.   Now I am one size larger.   But I have clothes in my closet from college.  I have a 70s Levi denim jacket.   I have clothes from every decade I would still wear and would look stylish in if they still fit.   I wore the same style suits in the late 70s as the late 2000s.   The only difference was the 70s were cold weather weight.   I have an especially great of party clothes spanning decades and no company parties to wear them to.  I ask you--does a black feather boa go out of style, or a skin tight flamenco dress, or a tuxedo jacket with tails and a top hat that collapses and springs back?   Those are just the quirky things.   Great collection of long thin dresses.

I would give half of my shoe collection up to get my favorite pair of shoes back from the 80s or my favorite black skirt from the 90s.   I tossed a lot of business casual clothes before moving to FL because I had worn them out.   (The two years I worked 18 hours a day, 6 days a week wore out my clothes as well as me).  But if I could wave a magic wand and recreate those items, I would do it in a heart beat.   They were all sort of minimal chic and would still work well today. 

When I threw away the worn out clothes, I realized I only wore about 15-20% of my clothes on a regular basis.  But I am happy that I have the rest of them.   My closet is sort of like my kitchen.   I am a non cook but I have every kitchen toy imaginable.   So the 3 times a year that I do cook, I am always astounded that I have the specialty item that the recipe calls for.   It is the same in my closet.   I can pull out exactly what I need and it astounds me.  But then half the time it doesn't fit.   But I don't want to go through the effort of trying to recreate my quirky classic wardrobe in a new size.   I think my efforts would be better spent exercising and dieting.

So my bottom line is I personally could have a forever wardrobe if I just didn't wear things out. 

Edit:   Thinking about this makes me want big shoulder pads to come back--not as the main fashion but as an acceptable niche item.   I have 2 suits with them and two cardigan sweaters with them that I still love.    

Edit:   Maybe the reason forever works for me is I have always loved eccentric.


----------



## eagle1002us

arabesques said:


> You ask an excellent question.  I wish I were someone like papertiger who has such amazing taste, style, and ability to make even statement pieces look eternal... But I've accepted over the past year maybe that my wardrobe will shift.  I think it was—and I don't mean to be a downer or to start a conversation about illness, I really don't—getting very sick.  It changed my relationship with my body, it changed that very body, and that changed my relationship with style and how to adorn that body.  Both the body and style feel very temporary to me.  Therefore, when I think about what I'm acquiring now, I'm open to beautiful pieces (like that Theory jacket I photographed earlier, and Dolce & Gabbana is becoming a passion).  But I see them as "for a few years hopefully," if only because I expect my body and my consciousness of my body to shift radically again, and maybe (actually, "likely") several times within that timeframe.
> 
> But, at the same time, a sense of stability is important—and that's where accessories come in.  Like jewelry.  A few years ago, I decided to go for a modern silver tribal look—which was based on my love of tribal silver while in India two decades ago.  That seems an "eternal" look.  Hermès and Jenson have a good run at creating "timeless" design.  So I put them and the style idea together.  And with that, the financial investment (it's not Cartier, but it's not fish 'n chips either) is acceptable.



I understand what you're saying as, "health & life are contingent, it's ok if fashion is, too."  Is that right?   I like how you express the need to preserve something beautiful even if it's only for a stretch of time.  

Ethnic silver jewelry, Indian Rajasthan for example, is timeless.  Jensen and other Scandinavian designers are timeless.  The idea of combining them with H silver is inspired.


----------



## eagle1002us

arabesques said:


> You ask an excellent question.  I wish I were someone like papertiger who has such amazing taste, style, and ability to make even statement pieces look eternal... But I've accepted over the past year maybe that my wardrobe will shift.  I think it was—and I don't mean to be a downer or to start a conversation about illness, I really don't—getting very sick.  It changed my relationship with my body, it changed that very body, and that changed my relationship with style and how to adorn that body.  Both the body and style feel very temporary to me.  Therefore, when I think about what I'm acquiring now, I'm open to beautiful pieces (like that Theory jacket I photographed earlier, and Dolce & Gabbana is becoming a passion).  But I see them as "for a few years hopefully," if only because I expect my body and my consciousness of my body to shift radically again, and maybe (actually, "likely") several times within that timeframe.
> 
> But, at the same time, a sense of stability is important—and that's where accessories come in.  Like jewelry.  A few years ago, I decided to go for a modern silver tribal look—which was based on my love of tribal silver while in India two decades ago.  That seems an "eternal" look.  Hermès and Jenson have a good run at creating "timeless" design.  So I put them and the style idea together.  And with that, the financial investment (it's not Cartier, but it's not fish 'n chips either) is acceptable.


WRT blending ethnic and Jensen/Scandinavian silver with H silver:  maybe there's a reason H chose an anchor as its basic silver link, "dropping anchor."


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I think there are classic investment pieces that I think of as Core Wardrobe pieces that have stood the test of time (and taste) and would outfit a person for any possible life event.  It may be the case that over a lifetime you would wear them, put them away, and come back to them, but they never go out of style.  In no particular order...
> 
> 1.  Classic Brown leather bomber jacket
> 2.  Classic Black leather Moto jacket
> 3.  Authentic tweed hacking jacket
> 4.  Double breasted navy blazer in ultra fine wool gabardine
> 5.  Barbour waxed cotton Beaufort or Bedale jacket
> 6.  Ski Parka
> 7.  Classic style winter coat in cashmere or camel hair
> 8.  Classic (Cardigan style) Chanel Suit
> 9.  3-button shaped black wool crepe jacket (that could be worn without a blouse for evening) matching skirt, matching trousers
> 10.  Custom made authentic riding boots in black and also in brown (to wear riding, with skirts, or with pants tucked, schlepping around a farmer's market or in the country)
> 11.  Authentic oxblood paddock boots, zip or tie with a cap toe, to wear with jeans, wool or tweed pants
> 12.  Black leather pants
> 13.  Brown suede pants
> 14.  Heavy silk shirt in white or ivory
> 15.  Fitted black turtleneck sweater in fine merino wool
> 16.  Fluid, lined, wide-leg pants in ivory (can be worn with the navy blazer to pretty much any event spring or summer)
> 17.  Chunky fisherman cable sweater, slightly oversize (can be worn with jeans, shorts, over a bathing suit on the beach in the evening, boating, getting the Christmas tree, etc.)
> 18.  Cashmere twin set
> 19.  Long, black, simple, straight evening gown (not a ball gown)
> 20.  Black silk chiffon palazzo pants
> 21.  A perfect fitting pair of khakis (which I have never actually found)
> 22.  A navy and white sailor tee shirt
> 23.  Classic trench coat or Balmacaan
> 24.  Black evening coat or cape in silk satin or wool crepe lined in silk
> 25.  Long dark velvet or fine merino wool robe lined in silk
> 26.  Short velvet, fine merino wool, or silk "smoking" jacket
> 27.  White terry or waffle robe
> 28.  Black wool crepe sheath dress
> 29.  White tailored shirt
> 30.  Black ponte leggings
> 31.  Current style jeans
> 
> Accessories:
> 32.  Black medium heel kidskin pumps
> 33.  White silk oblong aviator scarf (can be found in the Men's evening wear department)
> 34.  Black unlined kidskin elbow length evening gloves that can be pushed down (good luck finding these )
> 35.  Hermes scarf
> 36.  Medium 18kt yellow gold hoops
> 37.  Diamond studs set in platinum
> 38.  Pearl daytime earrings that do not dangle
> 39.  32" strand of 8 mm pearls
> 40.  32" medium link 18kt yellow gold chain necklace that can stand alone or be worn with a pendant
> 41.  Black silk evening bag (ideally with an exterior slip pocket for tucking in the opera, ballet or symphony program so you don't have to hold it in your hand, put it on the floor, or fish through your bag every five minutes)
> 42.  L.L. Bean "duck" boots
> 43.  Running shoes
> 44.  White court shoes (tennis)
> 45.  White Keds Champion canvas oxfords
> 46.  Sperry Topsiders
> 47.  Oxblood box calf loafers
> 48.  Plain, strappy evening shoes, sandals or pumps in silk peau de soie
> 49.  A winter hat (beanie, beret or fedora)
> 50.  A summer hat (wide brim or Panama)
> 51.  Black box Kelly bag
> 
> Sorry if this was too long.  It was a fun question.
> 
> Edit for Cordy:  Pair of great fitting white jeans, slim (not baggy) knee-length shorts in cotton, huarache-type sandals in brown, a surfing-style long sleeve rash guard (looks good on any age person), a tropical-print sarong in cotton voile.


This is heavy on cool weather basics.  It's nonetheless a very interesting, provocative list.  But what about resort or summer clothing?  I would vote for:: 
1.  natural color linen jacket, shell, skirt, culottes or shorts
2.  oatmeal color oxfords or other style to blend with linen
3.   Khaki, aubergine,and neutral-colored shells or camisoles to wear under linen jacket
4.   funky wicker/straw purse and/or tote
5.   straw hat
6.   Scarf to wear as belt
7.   Floral or paisley print top to wear with linen separates

I lack the funky wicker purse and a scarf to wear as a belt.  Otherwise, I'm set!


----------



## bunnycat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm waiting for my last appointment so I'm wasting a bit of time. Question for our members: when I purchase clothing jewelry or accessories these days I'm looking for quality pieces that I'll have forever. Do you think this is realistic? Or do you think that personal styles change over the years and nothing is forever? How has your taste/ style changed over time for bags, jewelry accessories or clothing?



A really interesting question PbP.

There are definitely some basics like jeans and t-shirts that are not likely to ever go out of style.

Jewelry- diamond studs. Basic pearl studs, simple pearl necklace. Those are classic and something I would (or have) fork over cash for with the expectancy of it being relevant a decade later.

Purses that have not really changed in decades like the Kelly. That's another item I consider outside the constraints of "fashion" and worth investing in.

I agree a leather moto is classic and a Chanel type cardigan jacket too, worth investment money.

Shoes.  For me, not so much. I either tire of them or wear them out too quickly to spend lots of cash on them but everyone has a different relationship with their feet (mine is disgust!). My mom still loves her little ballet flats year after year and that's fine, so spending on investment shoes would make sense. With the exception of my St Laurent kitten heel granny boots, I like my shoes for a couple of years. . I'll rock those boots until they fall apart (and I expect that to take a looong time)  Just my kind of quirky...

Shirts, skirts dresses and all I don't invest lots in, because I'll get bored, but that's not saying I don't have a few things that are older that I can make work because they were nice quality when I bought them and still fit my general slightly quirky styling. They are kind of dressy though...


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Yes!  * Mr. Toad'*s Wild Ride!  He bought a bright yellow Roadster and most important, got the appropriate outfit (costume, actually) for riding it -- goggles and duster, if I recall.  *He knew that w/o the appropriate outfit, the activity is not fun. *



I am going to share a story about the most embarrassing moment in my entire life.   Sharing this is inspired by reminiscing about my party clothes and Eagle's post about Mr. Toad's philosophy about the appropriate outfit.

In 2000, DH & I went to Rio de Janeiro to Carnival.   Carnival is not like Mardi Gras with street parades.   The parade viewing is done from grandstands.   The actual partying occurs at balls sponsored by various organizations.   We were chatting with a German couple while going through customs.  They told us that the gay ball was the best and that Brazilians show a lot of skin.   In 2000,  I had a body that could handle showing a lot of skin.   I wanted to go to the gay ball and I wanted a traditional samba costume.

We inquired about where one buys a samba costume.   The answer was shops in a scary part of downtown. By the way,  almost all of Rio is scary except the beach areas like Ipanema.   So DH and I piled in a taxi and went to purchase a costume for me.   The costume was an actual bra covered with gold sequins, a sequin covered skirt about as long as my panties, a couple of feather boas (choice is good) and the two head dresses below.   I do not have two heads, but again, choice is good.






Well, DH was attacked by jet lag and refused to go to the gay ball.   He insisted we would go to the ball scheduled the next night (there are balls every night for a week or more).   I wasn't happy but what could I do.   Since we speak no Portuguese, we had the staff at the hotel call the organization sponsoring the ball to confirm that costumes were welcome and we were assured they were.

So the next night, I am dressed in this outfit that shows about 5 times more skin than cloth, the giant gold headdress, full make up, and heels.   We pile in the taxi and I have to lie down in the back seat as the roof won't accommodate my feathers.   Don't you hate it when that happens?

So we get to the ball and go in.    It turns out the organization sponsoring the ball was a Catholic high school.   All the girls were wearing plaid catholic uniforms and were all teenagers.   Do you think I stuck out like a sore thumb?   Do you think everyone was staring at me?   I was both embarrassed and laughing, as in laughing hysterically.

DH tries to find someone who spoke English to find out if there was a different ball we could go to.   So I am left alone with the sea of starring eyes for a time period that was probably 90 seconds and felt like a year.   So yes, there is another ball.   But fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice.   I wasn't going there.  I was not going to take a chance on reliving this experience in another location.

We piled back into a taxi, and I continued to laugh hysterically as we returned to the hotel.  My face hurt from blushing in embarrassment and laughing my head off.   We get to the hotel, I pull myself together and make a grand entrance into the hotel like "What?   This old thing?"   Went to the room and put on a swim suit which actually covered more, and proceeded to the pool to drink until I returned to semi normal.  There was one other guy (German) at the pool who had been in the lobby when I arrived.   He undressed me with his eyes numerous times.   Thank God DH was there.  In retrospect, the guy probably thought I was a professional.

Is there a moral to this story?   I was trying to make the gay ball more fun by expending considerable energy to have the appropriate outfit as Mr Toad would suggest, but alas I was mistaken about what was appropriate.   I think there is a lesson here somewhere about trusting people to confirm appropriateness for you in a different language.  Not a good thing to do when taking a sartorial risk.

The good news is, if I am ever invited to a Mardi Gras party, I will have the best headdress at the party.   A feather headdress never goes out of style and it always fits.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Most people are taking the position that forever dressing isn't possible.   I am going to take the opposite position.   My taste has been stable my adult life.   And my size was stable for 35 of my adult years.   Now I am one size larger.   But I have clothes in my closet from college.  I have a 70s Levi denim jacket.   I have clothes from every decade I would still wear and would look stylish in if they still fit.   I wore the same style suits in the late 70s as the late 2000s.   The only difference was the 70s were cold weather weight.   I have an especially great of party clothes spanning decades and no company parties to wear them to.  I ask you--does a black feather boa go out of style, or a skin tight flamenco dress, or a tuxedo jacket with tails and a top hat that collapses and springs back?   Those are just the quirky things.   Great collection of long thin dresses.
> 
> I would give half of my shoe collection up to get my favorite pair of shoes back from the 80s or my favorite black skirt from the 90s.   I tossed a lot of business casual clothes before moving to FL because I had worn them out.   (The two years I worked 18 hours a day, 6 days a week wore out my clothes as well as me).  But if I could wave a magic wand and recreate those items, I would do it in a heart beat.   They were all sort of minimal chic and would still work well today.
> 
> When I threw away the worn out clothes, I realized I only wore about 15-20% of my clothes on a regular basis.  But I am happy that I have the rest of them.   My closet is sort of like my kitchen.   I am a non cook but I have every kitchen toy imaginable.   So the 3 times a year that I do cook, I am always astounded that I have the specialty item that the recipe calls for.   It is the same in my closet.   I can pull out exactly what I need and it astounds me.  But then half the time it doesn't fit.   But I don't want to go through the effort of trying to recreate my quirky classic wardrobe in a new size.   I think my efforts would be better spent exercising and dieting.
> 
> So my bottom line is I personally could have a forever wardrobe if I just didn't wear things out.
> 
> Edit:   Thinking about this makes me want big shoulder pads to come back--not as the main fashion but as an acceptable niche item.   I have 2 suits with them and two cardigan sweaters with them that I still love.
> 
> Edit:   Maybe the reason forever works for me is I have always loved eccentric.



DH and I watched Barefoot In the Park tonight with Jane Fonda and Robert Redford.   What a funny movie--how have I never seen it?  Anyway, it was made in 1967 and she could easily wear (thanks to dear Edith Head) everything she wore in that movie very stylishly today.



Cordeliere said:


> I am going to share a story about the most embarrassing moment in my entire life.   Sharing this is inspired by reminiscing about my party clothes and Eagle's post about Mr. Toad's philosophy about the appropriate outfit.
> 
> In 2000, DH & I went to Rio de Janeiro to Carnival.   Carnival is not like Mardi Gras with street parades.   The parade viewing is done from grandstands.   The actual partying occurs at balls sponsored by various organizations.   We were chatting with a German couple while going through customs.  They told us that the gay ball was the best and that Brazilians show a lot of skin.   In 2000,  I had a body that could handle showing a lot of skin.   I wanted to go to the gay ball and I wanted a traditional samba costume.
> 
> We inquired about where one buys a samba costume.   The answer was shops in a scary part of downtown. By the way,  almost all of Rio is scary except the beach areas like Ipanema.   So DH and I piled in a taxi and went to purchase a costume for me.   The costume was an actual bra covered with gold sequins, a sequin covered skirt about as long as my panties, a couple of feather boas (choice is good) and the two head dresses below.   I do not have two heads, but again, choice is good.
> 
> View attachment 3831592
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831593
> 
> Well, DH was attacked by jet lag and refused to go to the gay ball.   He insisted we would go to the ball scheduled the next night (there are balls every night for a week or more).   I wasn't happy but what could I do.   Since we speak no Portuguese, we had the staff at the hotel call the organization sponsoring the ball to confirm that costumes were welcome and we were assured they were.
> 
> So the next night, I am dressed in this outfit that shows about 5 times more skin than cloth, the giant gold headdress, full make up, and heels.   We pile in the taxi and I have to lie down in the back seat as the roof won't accommodate my feathers.   Don't you hate it when that happens?
> 
> So we get to the ball and go in.    It turns out the organization sponsoring the ball was a Catholic high school.   All the girls were wearing plaid catholic uniforms and were all teenagers.   Do you think I stuck out like a sore thumb?   Do you think everyone was staring at me?   I was both embarrassed and laughing, as in laughing hysterically.
> 
> DH tries to find someone who spoke English to find out if there was a different ball we could go to.   So I am left alone with the sea of starring eyes for a time period that was probably 90 seconds and felt like a year.   So yes, there is another ball.   But fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice.   I wasn't going there.  I was not going to take a chance on reliving this experience in another location.
> 
> We piled back into a taxi, and I continued to laugh hysterically as we returned to the hotel.  My face hurt from blushing in embarrassment and laughing my head off.   We get to the hotel, I pull myself together and make a grand entrance into the hotel like "What?   This old thing?"   Went to the room and put on a swim suit which actually covered more, and proceeded to the pool to drink until I returned to semi normal.  There was one other guy (German) at the pool who had been in the lobby when I arrived.   He undressed me with his eyes numerous times.   Thank God DH was there.  In retrospect, the guy probably thought I was a professional.
> 
> Is there a moral to this story?   I was trying to make the gay ball more fun by expending considerable energy to have the appropriate outfit as Mr Toad would suggest, but alas I was mistaken about what was appropriate.   I think there is a lesson here somewhere about trusting people to confirm appropriateness for you in a different language.  Not a good thing to do when taking a sartorial risk.
> 
> The good news is, if I am ever invited to a Mardi Gras party, I will have the best headdress at the party.   A feather headdress never goes out of style and it always fits.



What a marvelous story!  You are so funny.  I bet you looked fantastic!


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> This is heavy on cool weather basics.  It's nonetheless a very interesting, provocative list.  But what about resort or summer clothing?  I would vote for::
> 1.  natural color linen jacket, shell, skirt, culottes or shorts
> 2.  oatmeal color oxfords or other style to blend with linen
> 3.   Khaki, aubergine,and neutral-colored shells or camisoles to wear under linen jacket
> 4.   funky wicker/straw purse and/or tote
> 5.   straw hat
> 6.   Scarf to wear as belt
> 7.   Floral or paisley print top to wear with linen separates
> 
> I lack the funky wicker purse and a scarf to wear as a belt.  Otherwise, I'm set!



Perfect!


----------



## bunnycat

Cordeliere said:


> I am going to share a story about the most embarrassing moment in my entire life.   Sharing this is inspired by reminiscing about my party clothes and Eagle's post about Mr. Toad's philosophy about the appropriate outfit.
> 
> In 2000, DH & I went to Rio de Janeiro to Carnival.   Carnival is not like Mardi Gras with street parades.   The parade viewing is done from grandstands.   The actual partying occurs at balls sponsored by various organizations.   We were chatting with a German couple while going through customs.  They told us that the gay ball was the best and that Brazilians show a lot of skin.   In 2000,  I had a body that could handle showing a lot of skin.   I wanted to go to the gay ball and I wanted a traditional samba costume.
> 
> We inquired about where one buys a samba costume.   The answer was shops in a scary part of downtown. By the way,  almost all of Rio is scary except the beach areas like Ipanema.   So DH and I piled in a taxi and went to purchase a costume for me.   The costume was an actual bra covered with gold sequins, a sequin covered skirt about as long as my panties, a couple of feather boas (choice is good) and the two head dresses below.   I do not have two heads, but again, choice is good.
> 
> View attachment 3831592
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831593
> 
> Well, DH was attacked by jet lag and refused to go to the gay ball.   He insisted we would go to the ball scheduled the next night (there are balls every night for a week or more).   I wasn't happy but what could I do.   Since we speak no Portuguese, we had the staff at the hotel call the organization sponsoring the ball to confirm that costumes were welcome and we were assured they were.
> 
> So the next night, I am dressed in this outfit that shows about 5 times more skin than cloth, the giant gold headdress, full make up, and heels.   We pile in the taxi and I have to lie down in the back seat as the roof won't accommodate my feathers.   Don't you hate it when that happens?
> 
> So we get to the ball and go in.    It turns out the organization sponsoring the ball was a Catholic high school.   All the girls were wearing plaid catholic uniforms and were all teenagers.   Do you think I stuck out like a sore thumb?   Do you think everyone was staring at me?   I was both embarrassed and laughing, as in laughing hysterically.
> 
> DH tries to find someone who spoke English to find out if there was a different ball we could go to.   So I am left alone with the sea of starring eyes for a time period that was probably 90 seconds and felt like a year.   So yes, there is another ball.   But fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice.   I wasn't going there.  I was not going to take a chance on reliving this experience in another location.
> 
> We piled back into a taxi, and I continued to laugh hysterically as we returned to the hotel.  My face hurt from blushing in embarrassment and laughing my head off.   We get to the hotel, I pull myself together and make a grand entrance into the hotel like "What?   This old thing?"   Went to the room and put on a swim suit which actually covered more, and proceeded to the pool to drink until I returned to semi normal.  There was one other guy (German) at the pool who had been in the lobby when I arrived.   He undressed me with his eyes numerous times.   Thank God DH was there.  In retrospect, the guy probably thought I was a professional.
> 
> Is there a moral to this story?   I was trying to make the gay ball more fun by expending considerable energy to have the appropriate outfit as Mr Toad would suggest, but alas I was mistaken about what was appropriate.   I think there is a lesson here somewhere about trusting people to confirm appropriateness for you in a different language.  Not a good thing to do when taking a sartorial risk.
> 
> The good news is, if I am ever invited to a Mardi Gras party, I will have the best headdress at the party.   A feather headdress never goes out of style and it always fits.



OH my goodness you poor thing! (I love the second head dress by the way!)


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> And tastes change and evolve - I have old, conservative black and brown handbags. (I know, right?) Bags I carried in 2002 don't work with my current aesthetic. But I also like the fact that they are still in excellent* condition after being well used. That is why I like H bags too - but even there, some colours have not stood the test of time, while others would go fabulously with my current wardrobe.
> 
> Some classics can be rested, and brought back after a while - I have a Constance belt that didn't work on lower waisted pants, but now fits the higher waistlines. My long Akris coats 'rested' for about 5 years, but I plan to wear them a lot this winter. My old Manolo knee-high stilettos will get worn as well, now that I can walk in heels again.
> 
> My jewelry tastes have also evolved, but really, not much - some larger pieces are still favorites, and I go through phases of more silver versus more gold.
> 
> I also shifted from girly to sporty/denim to femme. I went from spare, clean lines to ruffles and hot pink and *baby* pink. I still miss my red tulip mini skirt from 1990 - it would have had a place in my wardrobe until today, if I hadn't moved about a hundred times sine then..
> 
> Oh God, listen to me blathering on, but I'm also trying to figure out what to spend (invest?) money on as well.
> 
> *Excellent to me - super picky ebay buyers would probably not buy them, but if they worked with my current outfits, I'd carry them. Maybe I can keep them for my niece, or carry them ironically when I am vintage. (PbP, borrowing this term - I like it!!!)
> 
> Do you guys remember back in early 2000's we all wore *square* fronted shoes and boots? And then those incredibly narrow pointed shoes that almost curled up in front from use?



Mine did curl up.   So I looked even more like an elf.   

I'm loving reading about your style evolution!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Yes, some items will shrink and crunch horribly when you pull out of the wash, and they dry just fine - rayon/bamboo is like that.  Cheaper silk chiffon, intricately embroidered/beaded anything can get ruined. Anything with interfacing (men's blazers etc) will get weird and misshapen. One concern for dresses is if the poly lining shrinks at a different rate than the outer silk etc. (Has happened to me many times - I get the lining shortened).
> 
> I've even washed faux leather - the adhesive hem fell off, but I just sewed the hem down and it's been fine. It's all trial and error and success. I've drawn the line at Chanel RTW and jackets and winter coats - not prepared to test that yet.





prepster said:


> Yep, yep.  Or if it has some weird fugitive dye.


Yikes, this seems like hand washing requires a good deal of thought! 


Genie27 said:


> Cafe, you mentioned getting fitted at Rigby & Peller earlier. One of the best swimsuits I ever got was an Empreinte from the R&P outside Harrods. The bras I got from there were not as well fitted. But the store/SAs in the US (Boston?) was really, really bad.
> 
> I go to one lingerie store in Toronto, and to one specific SA if I can help it. Others at the store are not as skilled at fitting, and I have been unhappy and uncomfortable with some of those purchases. The woman who pulled me my favourite bras knows from my shape what style will fit and what will not. For daily wear, I love Prima Donna in full balcony cups - great support, all day comfort, no weird overhang or spill over or back pain. I have tried several other brands but keep coming back to PD. Even their bra-sized swim wear is great. I also stock up when I find them on my travels - most department stores here don't stock my size, but at Gall. Lafayette, I could buy them off the rack. *hehe
> 
> The lace and embroidery on PD is beautiful, and they have pretty straps. The quality is not as great as a decade ago, but they are still very well constructed and worth every penny. I've tried and skipped on Aubade, Chantelle, Lejaby SP, Christie (and of course La Perla) for daily use, but I know some of my other friends love those.
> 
> I can't stress the importance of a skilled fitter especially as one gets older and/or needs more support.


I also got all my bras from the R&P Knightsbridge location, along with some gorgeous silk pajamas. Their swimwear, especially Aubade, looked fantastic, but alas it was winter and I wasn't thinking about bathing suits. They have a great PD collection! The first time I went R&P for a fitting, I went with two friends who are a lot chestier than I am, and they each got 3 PD bras! They still love that brand to this day. I got mostly Marie Jo and Simone Perele from there. Gorgeous, well made bras that were just as uncomfortable as could be. I've given up on any underwire bras because I don't need the support (I am a small C on a good day), but I like some molded cups or slight pads for the silhouette. What's great about the European stores is that they have a much wider variety of sizes, and my friends tell me European bras are much better fitting in larger sizes.

I haven't tried any of their US locations. Wouldn't be surprised if the "experts" sucked though. When I saw that R&P London had the royal warrant (I think that's what it's called?) I thought to myself "well if it's good enough for the Queen, it's good enough for me!"



eagle1002us said:


> Thirty years ago I worked in a room full of cubicles.  There was no privacy.  One day the guy who sat on the other side of the partition was evidently talking to someone on the phone about a bill.  He suddently screamed on the phone, "I'm not going to take this crap anymore!!!"   The whole room could hear him.
> Anything short of that is total and admirable self control.  But I think everyone needs at least one opportunity to lose it and vent away.



Ha! I was furiously texting my DBF when I got the bill, so by the time I called I had blown off a little steam. And I always figured that if Comcast didn't do what I wanted when I tried the nice way, then I had license to unleash my full wrath on some supervisor [emoji23]


----------



## prepster

arabesques said:


> You ask an excellent question.  I wish I were someone like papertiger who has such amazing taste, style, and ability to make even statement pieces look eternal... But I've accepted over the past year maybe that my wardrobe will shift.  I think it was—and I don't mean to be a downer or to start a conversation about illness, I really don't—getting very sick.  It changed my relationship with my body, it changed that very body, and that changed my relationship with style and how to adorn that body.  Both the body and style feel very temporary to me.  Therefore, when I think about what I'm acquiring now, I'm open to beautiful pieces (like that Theory jacket I photographed earlier, and Dolce & Gabbana is becoming a passion).  But I see them as "for a few years hopefully," if only because I expect my body and my consciousness of my body to shift radically again, and maybe (actually, "likely") several times within that timeframe.
> 
> But, at the same time, a sense of stability is important—and that's where accessories come in.  Like jewelry.  A few years ago, I decided to go for a modern silver tribal look—which was based on my love of tribal silver while in India two decades ago.  That seems an "eternal" look.  Hermès and Jenson have a good run at creating "timeless" design.  So I put them and the style idea together.  And with that, the financial investment (it's not Cartier, but it's not fish 'n chips either) is acceptable.







eagle1002us said:


> I understand what you're saying as, "health & life are contingent, it's ok if fashion is, too."  Is that right?   I like how you express the need to preserve something beautiful even if it's only for a stretch of time.
> 
> Ethnic silver jewelry, Indian Rajasthan for example, is timeless.  Jensen and other Scandinavian designers are timeless.  The idea of combining them with H silver is inspired.



Well said.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> I am going to share a story about the most embarrassing moment in my entire life.   Sharing this is inspired by reminiscing about my party clothes and Eagle's post about Mr. Toad's philosophy about the appropriate outfit.
> 
> In 2000, DH & I went to Rio de Janeiro to Carnival.   Carnival is not like Mardi Gras with street parades.   The parade viewing is done from grandstands.   The actual partying occurs at balls sponsored by various organizations.   We were chatting with a German couple while going through customs.  They told us that the gay ball was the best and that Brazilians show a lot of skin.   In 2000,  I had a body that could handle showing a lot of skin.   I wanted to go to the gay ball and I wanted a traditional samba costume.
> 
> We inquired about where one buys a samba costume.   The answer was shops in a scary part of downtown. By the way,  almost all of Rio is scary except the beach areas like Ipanema.   So DH and I piled in a taxi and went to purchase a costume for me.   The costume was an actual bra covered with gold sequins, a sequin covered skirt about as long as my panties, a couple of feather boas (choice is good) and the two head dresses below.   I do not have two heads, but again, choice is good.
> 
> View attachment 3831592
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831593
> 
> Well, DH was attacked by jet lag and refused to go to the gay ball.   He insisted we would go to the ball scheduled the next night (there are balls every night for a week or more).   I wasn't happy but what could I do.   Since we speak no Portuguese, we had the staff at the hotel call the organization sponsoring the ball to confirm that costumes were welcome and we were assured they were.
> 
> So the next night, I am dressed in this outfit that shows about 5 times more skin than cloth, the giant gold headdress, full make up, and heels.   We pile in the taxi and I have to lie down in the back seat as the roof won't accommodate my feathers.   Don't you hate it when that happens?
> 
> So we get to the ball and go in.    It turns out the organization sponsoring the ball was a Catholic high school.   All the girls were wearing plaid catholic uniforms and were all teenagers.   Do you think I stuck out like a sore thumb?   Do you think everyone was staring at me?   I was both embarrassed and laughing, as in laughing hysterically.
> 
> DH tries to find someone who spoke English to find out if there was a different ball we could go to.   So I am left alone with the sea of starring eyes for a time period that was probably 90 seconds and felt like a year.   So yes, there is another ball.   But fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice.   I wasn't going there.  I was not going to take a chance on reliving this experience in another location.
> 
> We piled back into a taxi, and I continued to laugh hysterically as we returned to the hotel.  My face hurt from blushing in embarrassment and laughing my head off.   We get to the hotel, I pull myself together and make a grand entrance into the hotel like "What?   This old thing?"   Went to the room and put on a swim suit which actually covered more, and proceeded to the pool to drink until I returned to semi normal.  There was one other guy (German) at the pool who had been in the lobby when I arrived.   He undressed me with his eyes numerous times.   Thank God DH was there.  In retrospect, the guy probably thought I was a professional.
> 
> Is there a moral to this story?   I was trying to make the gay ball more fun by expending considerable energy to have the appropriate outfit as Mr Toad would suggest, but alas I was mistaken about what was appropriate.   I think there is a lesson here somewhere about trusting people to confirm appropriateness for you in a different language.  Not a good thing to do when taking a sartorial risk.
> 
> The good news is, if I am ever invited to a Mardi Gras party, I will have the best headdress at the party.   A feather headdress never goes out of style and it always fits.



OMG what an amazingly hilarious story! You were such a good sport about it, and I bet you looked fantastic! 

This costume sounds like something I'd wear to a "costume" party in my sorority days. I say "costume" in quotation marks because I'm not sure a literal bra covered in hot glue gunned-on feathers, spandex booty shorts with a sequin wrap, and a little headpiece qualifies as a proper costume. People used to get super creative though, and some of the outfits were quite good. But I cannot believe I ever went out in public in such a thing!


----------



## wantitneedit

papertiger said:


> Jewellers like that just sound philistine. Grima won umpteen awards, used the finest craftspeople, was highly influential on high-modernist and avant-garde fashion and is the hero of many jewellers working today (e.g. Theo Fennell who I've also had the pleasure of meeting in real life - lucky enough I was wearing one of pieces that day).  Plus, of course our Queen has several pieces and wears them often.
> 
> It's a family trade connection that introduced us. I often head up the creative side of campaigns for fashion (films, ads, vids, shows, presentations etc) and Grima has been part of a few collaborations.
> 
> Francesca and Jojo actively buy pieces back from auctions and only sell privately, which may mean it appears that fewer pieces come on the open market. TBH, in those days, exclusive meant exclusive, as far as I know AG only had a single store, and only his collaborations were more commercial. To this end, though there were quite a few Grima/Omega watches made and they come to market quite regularly, they're so distinctive and beautiful, they command a high price. Personally I would kill for one of these stone watches, any would do.
> 
> I love that you love Grima, but I hope we never end-up bidding against each other - 'or the family'


papertiger, i just read that Bonham's is having a Grima Auction...


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> The last sentence applies to me, too.  Left a Victorian silver bracelet on counter when trying on something.  Store was closing so I had to get going.  Forgot bracelet.   When leaving mall, saw SA getting into a car.  She stared at me.   Only when we were on the way home did I remember the bracelet.   Next morning went to the PD in the mall area.  I guess officer decided the case wasn't worth pursuing -- even tho the store had security cameras!  He said those cameras just rolled over earlier tape.  He said he would "keep the report to himself."  What the heck????  Nothing ever happened.
> 
> Fast forward almost 2 decades.  I saw the bracelet on-line in an antique mall.  There could have been multiples made, or it was a one-off.    Regardless, I finally "rebought' the darn thing.  It's a snake bracelet with a comic looking snake with a goofy smile, no fangs.   I like goofy.  And I was glad to get it back.



When you think how easily done that is but OMG that is terrible! Sounds like the PD couldn't be bothered at all. I've had to liaise with the police on behalf of students, that was the typical response. 

I'm glad you bought the bracelet again, it was supposed to be yours.


----------



## papertiger

wantitneedit said:


> papertiger, i just read that Bonham's is having a Grima Auction...



Thank you *want* . Already been and gone. Prices were strong


----------



## efoster88

Hi, I am new here and am not sure where to ask for advice. I have just purchased the speckled hen N Peal Cashmere scarf, however all I really wear is navy, tan and white (stripes mainly). I don't know if I should exchange it for the navy one? I prefer the navy but will it go with my navy coat etc? the scarf was expensive so I need to be sure.


----------



## EmileH

Scrolling through Pinterest this morning until I can fully wake up. Seriously? This is Dior couture? I'm sorry but Maria must go. (Look at the patchwork coat in the background, too.)


----------



## Pirula

prepster said:


> DH and I watched Barefoot In the Park tonight with Jane Fonda and Robert Redford.   What a funny movie--how have I never seen it?  Anyway, it was made in 1967 and she could easily wear (thanks to dear Edith Head) everything she wore in that movie very stylishly today.
> 
> 
> 
> What a marvelous story!  You are so funny.  I bet you looked fantastic!



Edith Head was the BEST!  Her book on dressing is great.


----------



## prepster

efoster88 said:


> Hi, I am new here and am not sure where to ask for advice. I have just purchased the speckled hen N Peal Cashmere scarf, however all I really wear is navy, tan and white (stripes mainly). I don't know if I should exchange it for the navy one? I prefer the navy but will it go with my navy coat etc? the scarf was expensive so I need to be sure.



Hi, and welcome!  If you love the navy, keep the navy.  With your navy coat it will give you a clean, monochromatic look.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Scrolling through Pinterest this morning until I can fully wake up. Seriously? This is Dior couture? I'm sorry but Maria must go. (Look at the patchwork coat in the background, too.)
> 
> View attachment 3831762



The gown underneath looks to be absolutely gorgeous.   Belting the shawl is a bit silly or piece of fabric, whatever that is.  But isn't this just more runway creativity that no one expects anyone to actually wear in real life?.....  I can't even on the patchwork thing with the gown, but again same runway theory in my mind.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Scrolling through Pinterest this morning until I can fully wake up. Seriously? This is Dior couture? I'm sorry but Maria must go. (Look at the patchwork coat in the background, too.)
> 
> View attachment 3831762



I feel like they are all trying to capture the Alessandro Michele quirky insouciance that's gotten Gucci so much attention and it's all reading as crafty. but I'm not convinced Gucci is selling all that RTW, I think bags and shoes are carrying the brand the last few years. 

I don't follow Dior since Raf but at least Raf and Galliano (love his work, not him) presented interpretations grounded in the history of the house and found a way to keep it feeling like Dior. I would not ID these as from Dior at all.


----------



## EmileH

I think of Dior as sophisticated Parisian. Maria's vibe is Italian hippie peasant. She nips in the waist as a nod to Dior but that's the extent of it.  I guess I'm also reacting to the rtw pieces that I tried last week. I asked for classic Dior pieces. They gave me one very short pleated dress with no seam allowance to make it longer and one ankle length black dress with a white lace collar. Since I neither work as a lady of the evening nor a nun neither interested me. And they gave me the hideous logo slingbacks to try with it. I whizzed past the logo handbags and tried to avert my eyes. Despite the NYT articles talking about how wonderful it is to have a working woman at the helm of Dior, and about how helpful it is that she understands modern women, I don't see these clothes as compelling or wearable for most women who would buy Dior. Don't get me wrong, the Dior staff is wonderful and the customer service is tops, but their jobs won't be very secure if this trend continues.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> This is heavy on cool weather basics.  It's nonetheless a very interesting, provocative list.  But what about resort or summer clothing?  I would vote for::
> 1.  natural color linen jacket, shell, skirt, culottes or shorts
> 2.  oatmeal color oxfords or other style to blend with linen
> 3.   Khaki, aubergine,and neutral-colored shells or camisoles to wear under linen jacket
> 4.   funky wicker/straw purse and/or tote
> 5.   straw hat
> 6.   Scarf to wear as belt
> 7.   Floral or paisley print top to wear with linen separates
> 
> I lack the funky wicker purse and a scarf to wear as a belt.  Otherwise, I'm set!



Another reason I did not include many Summer items on the investment clothing list is that hot weather clothes don't last long for me.  My thinking was that my Summer things are so beat up and wrung out from the constant washing (Summer is considerably sweatier/stinkier for me), those clothes tend to come and go frequently.  I buy a stack of new tees every Spring, but the whole lot of them goes in the trash in October.  I do agree with your list though!


----------



## MSO13

I got my new dress from Palmer/harding but haven't gotten a chance to try it on. I found them while looking for my favorite oversized menswear inspired shirting. They have some cool styles. I got it in black but photo of the striped version belted as that's how I'll wear it but not hanging off my shoulder. I have a casual, natural braided belt from H that I think will keep it from feeling too dressy. I might also try a Kelly belt or CDC belt with it to make it more ladylike. All my day dresses are from Rick Owens, a few local designers I met through friends and cheapie layering dresses from Nordstrom's in house brands like Halogen or Stems. 

I ordered a flurry of items while hiding from MIL but none are staying except for this dress. That's good because my H SA managed to snag me a pair of Fall boots and a Bordeaux swift watch strap. 

I also need to buy furniture for my new home office and hoping to buy an H Voyage en Ikat tea set for it. Is it wrong for the tea set to cost more than all the furniture?


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think of Dior as sophisticated Parisian. Maria's vibe is Italian hippie peasant. She nips in the waist as a nod to Dior but that's the extent of it.  I guess I'm also reacting to the rtw pieces that I tried last week. I asked for classic Dior pieces. They gave me one very short pleated dress with no seam allowance to make it longer and one ankle length black dress with a white lace collar. Since I neither work as a lady of the evening nor a nun neither interested me. And they gave me the hideous logo slingbacks to try with it. I whizzed past the logo handbags and tried to avert my eyes. Despite the NYT articles talking about how wonderful it is to have a working woman at the helm of Dior, and about how helpful it is that she understands modern women, I don't see these clothes as compelling or wearable for most women who would buy Dior. Don't get me wrong, the Dior staff is wonderful and the customer service is tops, but their jobs won't be very secure if this trend continues.



I never understand why these houses hire designers that are almost an antithesis to the brand.  Whatever it is she's designing, it isn't Dior.  I'm not even going to get into my thoughts about Chanel because I don't want to be pummeled with rotten tomatoes.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Scrolling through Pinterest this morning until I can fully wake up. Seriously? This is Dior couture? I'm sorry but Maria must go. (Look at the patchwork coat in the background, too.)
> 
> View attachment 3831762



PP, the fashion world is slightly mad atm. Everyone's chasing the same market. I look to expensive designer wear to give me that polish that my vintage/goodwill/high street wardrobe doesn't always allow. (Un)happily I'm not in the HC league but there would be plenty of other fabulous things to spend my money on if I were.


----------



## papertiger

efoster88 said:


> Hi, I am new here and am not sure where to ask for advice. I have just purchased the speckled hen N Peal Cashmere scarf, however all I really wear is navy, tan and white (stripes mainly). I don't know if I should exchange it for the navy one? I prefer the navy but will it go with my navy coat etc? the scarf was expensive so I need to be sure.



Most cool dark blues will tone in with each other even if the match/shade is not exact. I would def go for the one you know you're going to reach for most.


----------



## EmileH

MSO I love the dress and your ideas about different belts. 

Prepster I won't pummel you. I have to weed through a lot of hype, ridiculous styles and ridiculous prices to find the few classic pieces that work for me at Chanel. But for quality of craftsmanship and customer service especially alterations they are still the best. Especially for classic styles that I prefer.

Getting back to yesterday's topic of wearing clothes over a long period of time, I can see both sides. I do prefer classic styles so hopefully that helps. I have my MIL's Burberry trench from the 60s. As classic as it gets. It still looks great but it's a bit oversized by today's standards so it does look dated. I purchased a more modern cut for myself and took in my MIL's to wear over bulkier items. I suppose I'll see over time...


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I am going to share a story about the most embarrassing moment in my entire life.   Sharing this is inspired by reminiscing about my party clothes and Eagle's post about Mr. Toad's philosophy about the appropriate outfit.
> 
> In 2000, DH & I went to Rio de Janeiro to Carnival.   Carnival is not like Mardi Gras with street parades.   The parade viewing is done from grandstands.   The actual partying occurs at balls sponsored by various organizations.   We were chatting with a German couple while going through customs.  They told us that the gay ball was the best and that Brazilians show a lot of skin.   In 2000,  I had a body that could handle showing a lot of skin.   I wanted to go to the gay ball and I wanted a traditional samba costume.
> 
> We inquired about where one buys a samba costume.   The answer was shops in a scary part of downtown. By the way,  almost all of Rio is scary except the beach areas like Ipanema.   So DH and I piled in a taxi and went to purchase a costume for me.   The costume was an actual bra covered with gold sequins, a sequin covered skirt about as long as my panties, a couple of feather boas (choice is good) and the two head dresses below.   I do not have two heads, but again, choice is good.
> 
> View attachment 3831592
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831593
> 
> Well, DH was attacked by jet lag and refused to go to the gay ball.   He insisted we would go to the ball scheduled the next night (there are balls every night for a week or more).   I wasn't happy but what could I do.   Since we speak no Portuguese, we had the staff at the hotel call the organization sponsoring the ball to confirm that costumes were welcome and we were assured they were.
> 
> So the next night, I am dressed in this outfit that shows about 5 times more skin than cloth, the giant gold headdress, full make up, and heels.   We pile in the taxi and I have to lie down in the back seat as the roof won't accommodate my feathers.   Don't you hate it when that happens?
> 
> So we get to the ball and go in.    It turns out the organization sponsoring the ball was a Catholic high school.   All the girls were wearing plaid catholic uniforms and were all teenagers.   Do you think I stuck out like a sore thumb?   Do you think everyone was staring at me?   I was both embarrassed and laughing, as in laughing hysterically.
> 
> DH tries to find someone who spoke English to find out if there was a different ball we could go to.   So I am left alone with the sea of starring eyes for a time period that was probably 90 seconds and felt like a year.   So yes, there is another ball.   But fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice.   I wasn't going there.  I was not going to take a chance on reliving this experience in another location.
> 
> We piled back into a taxi, and I continued to laugh hysterically as we returned to the hotel.  My face hurt from blushing in embarrassment and laughing my head off.   We get to the hotel, I pull myself together and make a grand entrance into the hotel like "What?   This old thing?"   Went to the room and put on a swim suit which actually covered more, and proceeded to the pool to drink until I returned to semi normal.  There was one other guy (German) at the pool who had been in the lobby when I arrived.   He undressed me with his eyes numerous times.   Thank God DH was there.  In retrospect, the guy probably thought I was a professional.
> 
> Is there a moral to this story?   I was trying to make the gay ball more fun by expending considerable energy to have the appropriate outfit as Mr Toad would suggest, but alas I was mistaken about what was appropriate.   I think there is a lesson here somewhere about trusting people to confirm appropriateness for you in a different language.  Not a good thing to do when taking a sartorial risk.
> 
> The good news is, if I am ever invited to a Mardi Gras party, I will have the best headdress at the party.   A feather headdress never goes out of style and it always fits.


Amazing and fabulous story. My take-away is that DH needs to step it up to keep up with you. Avoiding an awesome party because of JET LAG???


----------



## Moirai

@Pocketbook Pup, you asked two great questions. I haven't had enough time to think/write my response but will try when I get the chance. 

@eagle1002us, glad you got your jewelry back after all those years. It was meant to be. I assume it was taken by the SA?

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Pirula

I'm wearing an early 90's Calvin Klein houndstooth jacket today with some serious Duran Duran/Flock of Seagulls shoulders.  Man oh man.

But it's too beautiful otherwise, which is why I've kept it all this time.  It also cost a fortune!   Houndstooth is timeless, if they hadn't gone with the trend for the shoulder pads, this jacket would also be timeless.  I really believe a lot of timelessness is in the details.   Totally taking this to tailor to have the shoulders redone, because it's worth it.   

I think the gowns under the Dior silliness are classic Dior.  At least that gray one is.    PbP that long black dress sounds absolutely dreadful!  WTH??


----------



## FizzyWater

Genie27 said:


> And a pair of navy lace shorts for evening events that are dressy/casual.



Genie27, I probably shouldn't have snipped the rest because I found it really interesting and insightful (and your clothes sound wonderful!)

But my mental processes screeched to a halt here:  "navy" (ok, preppy-ish) "lace" (ooh, elegant) "shorts" (sound of gears grinding)  "for evening events" (video test pattern as my brain disconnects)

Is there a picture I could maybe see?  Because I have faith that you look awesome in these, but I can't wrap my head around how they work.


----------



## pigleto972001

prepster said:


> I never understand why these houses hire designers that are almost an antithesis to the brand.  Whatever it is she's designing, it isn't Dior.  I'm not even going to get into my thoughts about Chanel because I don't want to be pummeled with rotten tomatoes.



I'd be curious to hear your thoughts on chanel. I love chanel too. I wouldn't hit you w tomatoes. Everyone's got her own opinion on this thread. [emoji2]

The funny think is I liked Maria C when she was at valentino. Now I don't like valentino nearly as much and I'm not super crazy about dior either. I was intrigued initially but then the cowboy western themed show turned me away.

Re: Gucci, the SA who works for the brand said that sales shot up after Michele started designing there. I find his clothes a little wacky but there are some gems there. They released a home collection which is cute but not my cup of tea


----------



## EmileH

Pirula please post before and after photos of your jacket.,

I think this jacket in my collection will be timeless. Chanel Cost: 4 of 5 




This jacket will come and go. I'll tired of it and it will seem out of date: balmain cost 2 of 5




I think you are right: its in the details especially the fit. The styling of the balmain is more extreme.


----------



## cafecreme15

So I started a multi quote to respond to the conversation about MGC at Dior and the follow up points about how all design houses are now chasing the same market, but I was quoting everyone left and right! So I'll just say I think you ladies hit the nail on the head. I'm afraid the classic aesthetics of brands that allowed houses to distinguish themselves in the first place are getting lost in this mosh to get your RTW on the trendiest bloggers to reach the new generation. 

Side point: how much of the new 20-something market these designers are trying to appeal to can even afford to buy from these RTW collections? I know I can't! And quite frankly, I am in a much better position than most of my peers. So I guess I just don't understand what the marketing strategy is, but regardless, it appears to be working?

@prepster, I want to hear your opinion on Chanel!


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Pirula please post before and after photos of your jacket.,
> 
> I think this jacket in my collection will be timeless. Chanel Cost: 4 of 5
> 
> View attachment 3831891
> 
> 
> This jacket will come and go. I'll tired of it and it will seem out of date: balmain cost 2 of 5
> 
> View attachment 3831893
> 
> 
> I think you are right: its in the details especially the fit. The styling of the balmain is more extreme.



Sigh, gorgeous both.

Agree.  To me, these are both timeless..... _* If*_ logos are something that takes away from timelessness, then the belt buckle is an easy enough fix (unlike my Wedding Singer shoulders!).  But in this case it is so subtle that I just don't think it would ever be an issue....

ETA:  Oh.  I see you actually aren't loving the Balmain.  Sorry, but I have to disagree with you on this one.  That says "Classic and timeless" to me.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> I'm wearing an early 90's Calvin Klein houndstooth jacket today with some serious Duran Duran/Flock of Seagulls shoulders.  Man oh man.
> 
> But it's too beautiful otherwise, which is why I've kept it all this time.  It also cost a fortune!   Houndstooth is timeless, if they hadn't gone with the trend for the shoulder pads, this jacket would also be timeless.  I really believe a lot of timelessness is in the details.   Totally taking this to tailor to have the shoulders redone, because it's worth it.
> 
> I think the gowns under the Dior silliness are classic Dior.  At least that gray one is.    PbP that long black dress sounds absolutely dreadful!  WTH??



This jacket sounds intriguing! Please she before and after tailoring pics with us!

I purchased a houndstooth jacket this summer from LK Bennett. It has a bit of peplum on the bottom, but I see this jacket staying in rotation for a while to come.


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Sigh, gorgeous both.
> 
> Agree.  To me, these are both timeless.....  If logos are something that takes away from timelessness, then the belt buckle is an easy enough fix (unlike my Wedding Singer shoulders!).  But in this case it is so subtle that I just don't think it would ever be an issue....
> 
> ETA:  Oh.  I see you actually aren't loving the Balmain.  Sorry, but I have to disagree with you on this one.  That says "Classic and timeless" to me.



I think a chanel logo is timeless if discrete. That doesn't concern me. What makes the balmain jackets less timeless is exactly what makes your Calvin Klein look dated: the exaggerated cut especially at the shoulders feels dated. Indeed the balmain is an 80s throw back look. We will all tired of these things at some point. 





I can't really tell what thegrey gown looks like under the towel the model is wearing. Just like I can't see the clothes under the chanel space blankets. But I think the issue st Dior is more than poetic license.

I agree cafecreme why design for a group that can't afford to buy your rtw anyway? I suppose because they really make their money off less expensive items like shoes bags costume jewelry and cosmetics, and the clothes just inspire the image that makes people want to buy those things. (Most of us will never be able to afford couture but it helps to inspire us mere mortals.)


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think a chanel logo is timeless if discrete. That doesn't concern me. What makes the balmain jackets less timeless is exactly what makes your Calvin Klein look dated: the exaggerated cut especially at the shoulders feels dated. Indeed the balmain is an 80s throw back look. We will all tired of these things at some point.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831906
> 
> 
> I can't really tell what thegrey gown looks like under the towel the model is wearing. Just like I can't see the clothes under the chanel space blankets. But I think the issue st Dior is more than poetic license.
> 
> I agree cafecreme why design for a group that can't afford to buy your rtw anyway? I suppose because they really make their money off less expensive items like shoes bags costume jewelry and cosmetics, and the clothes just inspire the image that makes people want to buy those things. (Most of us will never be able to afford couture but it helps to inspire us mere mortals.)



Last week at Boyd's I tried on a Veronica Beard with a similar look to the Balmain, and decided to pass on it since I thought the classically tailored olive Smythe blazer with one gold button was a more timeless design. The more I think about it, the more glad I am that I didn't get it, though I really like the design now. The strong features of Balmain have been around for a few seasons now, and I have a feeling they are probably on their way out.



That's a good point re: RTW setting the tone for  the entire design collection. Though I can afford to buy the bags and shoes, I wouldn't buy any of these new designs! I am different from most of my age group in that I am not interested in trends for the sake of being trendy. I wear what I like, what works for me, and what I think looks best, full stop, regardless of whether it is on trend at the moment. 

I think I might have mentioned this a while ago on another thread, but I saw a video from BBC called the secret world of haute couture that followed women who buy these pieces around to all the different shows and gave us a peak inside their lives. I was absolutely fascinated by it. Has anyone here ever had the haute couture experience? I'm dying to hear about it!


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Sigh, gorgeous both.
> 
> Agree.  To me, these are both timeless..... _* If*_ logos are something that takes away from timelessness, then the belt buckle is an easy enough fix (unlike my Wedding Singer shoulders!).  But in this case it is so subtle that I just don't think it would ever be an issue....
> 
> ETA:  Oh.  I see you actually aren't loving the Balmain.  Sorry, but I have to disagree with you on this one.  That says "Classic and timeless" to me.



It's not that I don't love the balmain now. I do. Its that I know I won't love it forever. The style is exaggerated in the shoulders. I don't think you have seen one in person. You should look at one in person or look very carefully at the photos online. They are football player shoulder pads. The jackets are the height of fashion now and there are photos everywhere on social media. They will run their course. Because of the exaggerated design and the overexposure. So I'll pay $1350 on sale. I'd never pay $2800 for one. I think the smythe blazer that cafecreme likes is less exaggerated in style, more classic and is more likely to stand the test of time.


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme I agree completely. I think the balmain are already running their course. The smythe blazer is a better choice if the cut works for you which it seems like it will. 

I have never had a couture experience and doubt I ever will. Sigh.


----------



## scarf1

@Cordeliere - your story had me laughing! You survived that, you should not let H SAs intimidate you!

A few more thoughts about wardrobe-
Unlike Cordie, my weight has fluctuated quite a bit over the last 40 years. If I was still a size 4, there is one perry Ellis navy gabardine suit with pleated skirt that I loved. However, if I am honest the skirt would look too long for current styles. 
At any rate, living in a 99 year old house with VERY a small closets, I do have to prune my clothes frequently. Size changes is one reason. Also, due to mild climate I do wear tee shirts 12 months a year, so those do wear out. I am klutz, so some things get spots or stained. Also lifestyle changes- no need for business power suits. And I do not miss the big shoulder looks.


----------



## Pirula

I am laughing so hard at "towel."


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> I am laughing so hard at "towel."



Haha! Sometimes I just can't find tolerance or patience. It saddens me because I had really hoped to like Dior. I think I'm too late.


----------



## MSO13

I don't know guys, mid winter in my freezing studio I might be able to get under this Space Blanket  and it would leave my arms free for working. Do you think it reflects back body heat like a runners blanket? 



Fortunately, I'm moving out of my concrete and brick space into a fully insulated and heated place!


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think a chanel logo is timeless if discrete. That doesn't concern me. What makes the balmain jackets less timeless is exactly what makes your Calvin Klein look dated: the exaggerated cut especially at the shoulders feels dated. Indeed the balmain is an 80s throw back look. We will all tired of these things at some point.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831906
> 
> 
> I can't really tell what thegrey gown looks like under the towel the model is wearing. Just like I can't see the clothes under the chanel space blankets. But I think the issue st Dior is more than poetic license.
> 
> I agree cafecreme why design for a group that can't afford to buy your rtw anyway? I suppose because they really make their money off less expensive items like shoes bags costume jewelry and cosmetics, and the clothes just inspire the image that makes people want to buy those things. (Most of us will never be able to afford couture but it helps to inspire us mere mortals.)





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! Sometimes I just can't find tolerance or patience. It saddens me because I had really hoped to like Dior. I think I'm too late.



Oh but surely it'll turn around and go back to its roots at some point.  The one constant is change....

And the Bar Jacket and skirt you got several months are are FANTASTIC!


----------



## Pirula

I feel a helmet is in order here.  To complete the look.....


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> I'm wearing an early 90's Calvin Klein houndstooth jacket today with some serious Duran Duran/Flock of Seagulls shoulders.  Man oh man.
> 
> But it's too beautiful otherwise, which is why I've kept it all this time.  It also cost a fortune!   Houndstooth is timeless, if they hadn't gone with the trend for the shoulder pads, this jacket would also be timeless.  I really believe a lot of timelessness is in the details.   Totally taking this to tailor to have the shoulders redone, because it's worth it.
> 
> I think the gowns under the Dior silliness are classic Dior.  At least that gray one is.    PbP that long black dress sounds absolutely dreadful!  WTH??



Houndstooth + big shoulders! You are rocking 2 of this season's trends with one jacket.


----------



## Genie27

@ Cordie, that story is hilarious! I just realized that Halloween falls on a Tuesday this year - which is trivia night. Which is played at a pub in the gay village - which is ground zero for costumes. I may have to wear my Red Riding Hood costume. Or my blue sequin dress and call myself Dorothy. They shut the whole street down and it's like a great big block party, but with drag queens.

I think Pbp and Cafereme, that your instincts were right - the Balmain will last a long time, but will look dated in a couple of years if not sooner. The Chanel is basic in a good way - no exaggerated details of any kind and it can safely be rested if waistlines drop or silhouettes change.

I think what I'm finding is that the basic Core item remains the same e.g. Audrey or Jackie O style pants and top, or dress + jacket, but the details are always subtly updated. Colours also change sublty - the hot pink of the 80s is not the same as the current hot pink or the hot pink of 5 years ago.

On my first visit to a high end consignment store circa 2002, I was excited to spy a Chanel label on a rack. I'd been living in a series of small towns and had finally moved to a large city, so had no opportunity to see nice things. The SA talked about how a Chanel suit is a must-have in every woman's closet and that it is a timeless classic that could be worn forever.

It was a bright neon yellow from the 80's with giant shoulder pads and lapels, with a super long baggy skirt. In 2002 it was just wrong.


----------



## Genie27

That moon blanket looked gorgeously sparkly and iridescent in the sunlight when I saw it in the store window. It went perfectly with the disco ball glitter boots.


----------



## Pirula

Yeah but I look ridiculous.   

Sigh, thought I quoted *papertiger*.


----------



## scarf1

On a different topic- 
What jewelry do you ladies take when traveling to major cities? How do your jewelry choices change( if at all) when traveling.


----------



## Genie27

FizzyWater said:


> Genie27, I probably shouldn't have snipped the rest because I found it really interesting and insightful (and your clothes sound wonderful!)
> 
> But my mental processes screeched to a halt here:  "navy" (ok, preppy-ish) "lace" (ooh, elegant) "shorts" (sound of gears grinding)  "for evening events" (video test pattern as my brain disconnects)
> 
> Is there a picture I could maybe see?  Because I have faith that you look awesome in these, but I can't wrap my head around how they work.


Fizzy, here are a couple of outfits with the lace shorts, and an SB shot of the 3 tops I wear with it. And the blue sequins dress I have worn for NYE - a very old picture


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> So I started a multi quote to respond to the conversation about MGC at Dior and the follow up points about how all design houses are now chasing the same market, but I was quoting everyone left and right! So I'll just say I think you ladies hit the nail on the head. I'm afraid the classic aesthetics of brands that allowed houses to distinguish themselves in the first place are getting lost in this mosh to get your RTW on the trendiest bloggers to reach the new generation.
> 
> Side point: how much of the new 20-something market these designers are trying to appeal to can even afford to buy from these RTW collections? I know I can't! And quite frankly, I am in a much better position than most of my peers. So I guess I just don't understand what the marketing strategy is, but regardless, it appears to be working?
> 
> @prepster, I want to hear your opinion on Chanel!



I think Lagerfeld has had some stellar collections at Chanel, PbPs jacket is one example.  Much of his recent work, to me, is more pandering and brash commercialism than inspired design.  Chanel was forward thinking.  She changed women's hats from towering unwieldy confections to smart little boaters.  Then she changed women's clothing from restrictive, inconvenient and uncomfortable long, puffy, be-ribboned meringues, to clothes that made women go, "ahhhh....."  Elegant, simple, comfortable.  For the first time in modern history women could move, and breath while actually wearing clothes.  She invented the concept of "sportswear," for women.  In a nutshell, Chanel "got it," and she was so overflowing with personal style and vision that keeping it from spilling into her designs would have been like holding back the tide.  In many ways, that Chanel designed her first collection seems inevitable now.   In a way that feels the same when I look at the work of genius pioneers in other fields.



This to me is Chanel.  Chanel at her essence was _forward_ thinking.   She threw off the idea entirely of looking like some man's (or society's) conceptualization of what a woman should look like, and all of its doll-like and childish associations.  I'd like to see someone at Chanel who would not just mine the archives for derivative and ironic interpretations, but who would actually carry the brand forward following the Chanel principles--Simplicity, sportiness, elegance, comfort.


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> I think Lagerfeld has had some stellar collections at Chanel, PbPs jacket is one example.  Much of his recent work, to me, is more pandering and brash commercialism than inspired design.  Chanel was forward thinking.  She changed women's hats from towering unwieldy confections to smart little boaters.  Then she changed women's clothing from restrictive, inconvenient and uncomfortable long, puffy, be-ribboned meringues, to clothes that made women go, "ahhhh....."  Elegant, simple, comfortable.  For the first time ever in history (think about that!) women could move, and breath while actually wearing clothes.  She invented the concept of "sportswear," for women.  In a nutshell, Chanel "got it," and she was so overflowing with personal style and vision that keeping it from overflowing into her designs would have been like holding back the tide.  In many ways, that Chanel designed her first collection seems inevitable now.   In a way that feels the same when I look at the work of geniuses in other fields.
> 
> View attachment 3832078
> 
> This to me is Chanel.  Chanel at her essence was _forward_ thinking.   She threw off the idea entirely of looking like some man's (or society's) conceptualization of what a woman should look like, and all of its doll-like and childish associations.  I'd like to see someone at Chanel who would not just mine the archives for derivative and ironic interpretations, but who would actually carry the brand forward following the Chanel principles--Simplicity, sportiness, elegance, comfort.
> 
> View attachment 3832079


All I have to say about this post is: 
+1

(and genius!)


----------



## EmileH

I interrupt this thread for an announcement. When I calm down and stop hyperventilating I will catch up:

I just got the email. My SO is ready at FSH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Genie27

Mazeltov!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I interrupt this thread for an announcement. When I calm down and stop hyperventilating I will catch up:
> 
> I just got the email. My SO is ready at FSH!!!!!!!!


Woo Hoo!!


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I interrupt this thread for an announcement. When I calm down and stop hyperventilating I will catch up:
> 
> I just got the email. My SO is ready at FSH!!!!!!!!



SO exciting!!


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I interrupt this thread for an announcement. When I calm down and stop hyperventilating I will catch up:
> 
> I just got the email. My SO is ready at FSH!!!!!!!!



Yay!!!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I interrupt this thread for an announcement. When I calm down and stop hyperventilating I will catch up:
> 
> I just got the email. My SO is ready at FSH!!!!!!!!


Oh perfect timing!!!!


----------



## FizzyWater

Genie27 said:


> Fizzy, here are a couple of outfits with the lace shorts, and an SB shot of the 3 tops I wear with it. And the blue sequins dress I have worn for NYE - a very old picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832075
> View attachment 3832076
> View attachment 3832077



Thank you Genie!  They are elegant!  And hit at a great place on your (very nice) legs.  My horizons have been expanded. 

Also, that sparkly blue is fabulous.


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> I feel like they are all trying to capture the Alessandro Michele quirky insouciance that's gotten Gucci so much attention and it's all reading as crafty. but I'm not convinced Gucci is selling all that RTW, I think bags and shoes are carrying the brand the last few years.
> 
> I don't follow Dior since Raf but at least Raf and Galliano (love his work, not him) presented interpretations grounded in the history of the house and found a way to keep it feeling like Dior. I would not ID these as from Dior at all.



Unfortunately Gucci are selling that much rtw, not sure where AM will go when people have had enough of it though.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Last week at Boyd's I tried on a Veronica Beard with a similar look to the Balmain, and decided to pass on it since I thought the classically tailored olive Smythe blazer with one gold button was a more timeless design. The more I think about it, the more glad I am that I didn't get it, though I really like the design now. The strong features of Balmain have been around for a few seasons now, and I have a feeling they are probably on their way out.
> View attachment 3831920
> 
> 
> That's a good point re: RTW setting the tone for  the entire design collection. Though I can afford to buy the bags and shoes, I wouldn't buy any of these new designs! I am different from most of my age group in that I am not interested in trends for the sake of being trendy. I wear what I like, what works for me, and what I think looks best, full stop, regardless of whether it is on trend at the moment.
> 
> I think I might have mentioned this a while ago on another thread, but I saw a video from BBC called the secret world of haute couture that followed women who buy these pieces around to all the different shows and gave us a peak inside their lives. I was absolutely fascinated by it. Has anyone here ever had the haute couture experience? I'm dying to hear about it!



Apart from working in one and buying preloved no. Prices often start at 60, 000 Euro per piece. Some up and coming designers offer demi couture for comparable prices to big brand rtw though.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I interrupt this thread for an announcement. When I calm down and stop hyperventilating I will catch up:
> 
> I just got the email. My SO is ready at FSH!!!!!!!!



When will you and your beloved be united?


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Yeah but I look ridiculous.
> 
> Sigh, thought I quoted *papertiger*.



Last year I thought I looked ridiculous in my Aquascutum reversible mac. It has almost flared back. It was bought for me when I was 16 for passing all my GCSEs (perhaps no equivalent in US) This season there's a doppelganger raincoat at Gucci. 

I bet you look fierce!


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I interrupt this thread for an announcement. When I calm down and stop hyperventilating I will catch up:
> 
> I just got the email. My SO is ready at FSH!!!!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> I think Lagerfeld has had some stellar collections at Chanel, PbPs jacket is one example.  Much of his recent work, to me, is more pandering and brash commercialism than inspired design.  Chanel was forward thinking.  She changed women's hats from towering unwieldy confections to smart little boaters.  Then she changed women's clothing from restrictive, inconvenient and uncomfortable long, puffy, be-ribboned meringues, to clothes that made women go, "ahhhh....."  Elegant, simple, comfortable.  For the first time in modern history women could move, and breath while actually wearing clothes.  She invented the concept of "sportswear," for women.  In a nutshell, Chanel "got it," and she was so overflowing with personal style and vision that keeping it from spilling into her designs would have been like holding back the tide.  In many ways, that Chanel designed her first collection seems inevitable now.   In a way that feels the same when I look at the work of genius pioneers in other fields.
> 
> View attachment 3832078
> 
> This to me is Chanel.  Chanel at her essence was _forward_ thinking.   She threw off the idea entirely of looking like some man's (or society's) conceptualization of what a woman should look like, and all of its doll-like and childish associations.  I'd like to see someone at Chanel who would not just mine the archives for derivative and ironic interpretations, but who would actually carry the brand forward following the Chanel principles--Simplicity, sportiness, elegance, comfort.
> 
> View attachment 3832079



Agreed


----------



## papertiger

Happy New Year all those who are celebrating (I say this 4 times a calendar cycle). I celebrate everyone's NY


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> Houndstooth + big shoulders! You are rocking 2 of this season's trends with one jacket.





papertiger said:


> Last year I thought I looked ridiculous in my Aquascutum reversible mac. It has almost flared back. It was bought for me when I was 16 for passing all my GCSEs (perhaps no equivalent in US) This season there's a doppelganger raincoat at Gucci.
> 
> I bet you look fierce!



Ha ha!  I like it!  "Fierce!"  Sweet!


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> @ Cordie, that story is hilarious! I just realized that Halloween falls on a Tuesday this year - which is trivia night. Which is played at a pub in the gay village - which is ground zero for costumes. I may have to wear my Red Riding Hood costume. Or my blue sequin dress and call myself Dorothy. They shut the whole street down and it's like a great big block party, but with drag queens.
> 
> I think Pbp and Cafereme, that your instincts were right - the Balmain will last a long time, but will look dated in a couple of years if not sooner. The Chanel is basic in a good way - no exaggerated details of any kind and it can safely be rested if waistlines drop or silhouettes change.
> 
> I think what I'm finding is that the basic Core item remains the same e.g. Audrey or Jackie O style pants and top, or dress + jacket, but the details are always subtly updated. Colours also change sublty - the hot pink of the 80s is not the same as the current hot pink or the hot pink of 5 years ago.
> 
> On my first visit to a high end consignment store circa 2002, I was excited to spy a Chanel label on a rack. I'd been living in a series of small towns and had finally moved to a large city, so had no opportunity to see nice things. The SA talked about how a Chanel suit is a must-have in every woman's closet and that it is a timeless classic that could be worn forever.
> 
> It was a bright neon yellow from the 80's with giant shoulder pads and lapels, with a super long baggy skirt. In 2002 it was just wrong.



Nodding... very true.  What I would say if I were a fashion consultant (which I'm most definitely not) to a, let's just say, 30 year old professional working woman seeking my advice for starting to build a timeless core wardrobe, (which no one has ) is this:  She should not buy core pieces in hot pink or extreme cuts.  I would say, build her core of 50-60 classic clothing and accessory items with neutrals that she likes and looks good in.  Jane Fonda's caramel suede swing jacket in Barefoot in the Park, is one example.  Audrey's slim black pants and slim black turtleneck, or Jackie's sleek white jeans are another.  Then each season, add a few fun, on-trend pieces like sweaters, scarves or shoes in current colors and styles, knowing she'll pass them on without remorse when they are tired, because they were never meant to last.

To me, the benefit of having a solid classic core wardrobe is that one always has the right thing to wear (as well as something that she knows looks terrific) to a bonfire, the ballet, a wedding, funeral, a meeting, or a casual dinner--without having to think too hard about it.

If someone invites her sailing, she has only to grab her Picasso-esque French fisherman's tee, a classic windbreaker, a pair of white jeans and her Topsiders, and she'll look like she's been sailing her whole life.  Throw in a bag:  a nice maillot swimsuit, the fisherman's sweater, the Keds canvas oxfords, the 18 kt gold hoop earrings, a pair of navy espadrilles, the sandals, the double-breasted navy blazer, the Hermes scarf (to use as a scarf or belt), the perfect khakis and her wide-leg cream trousers, and she is impeccably dressed for a week in Newport, San Diego or the French Riviera.  Her grandmother, or her mother could have packed the same clothes in 1948 or 1973.

The fun souvenirs then, that she might pick up shopping on her trip to wherever might be an au courant neon bikini, a hot pink linen blazer, a macrame hobo bag and some shoulder-duster earrings in multi-colored stones.  But these things would be for fun, not for keeps.  It would probably help women get dressed if they would separate in their closets (or just their minds), which pieces of their wardrobes are "core," and which are "just for now."  Then there wouldn't be so many gaping holes in the core wardrobe, or the tendency to hold on to trendy items past their prime.


----------



## 911snowball

Very well said, prepster!!


----------



## prepster

911snowball said:


> Very well said, prepster!!



Thanks!  Most of my ideas spring from pure laziness.  I love clothes, but sometimes I find thinking about my wardrobe exhausting.  I'd like to walk into my dressing room, spin around like Snow White and (ta-dah!) be impeccably dressed on a moments notice for any occasion.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I am going to share a story about the most embarrassing moment in my entire life.   Sharing this is inspired by reminiscing about my party clothes and Eagle's post about Mr. Toad's philosophy about the appropriate outfit.
> 
> In 2000, DH & I went to Rio de Janeiro to Carnival.   Carnival is not like Mardi Gras with street parades.   The parade viewing is done from grandstands.   The actual partying occurs at balls sponsored by various organizations.   We were chatting with a German couple while going through customs.  They told us that the gay ball was the best and that Brazilians show a lot of skin.   In 2000,  I had a body that could handle showing a lot of skin.   I wanted to go to the gay ball and I wanted a traditional samba costume.
> 
> We inquired about where one buys a samba costume.   The answer was shops in a scary part of downtown. By the way,  almost all of Rio is scary except the beach areas like Ipanema.   So DH and I piled in a taxi and went to purchase a costume for me.   The costume was an actual bra covered with gold sequins, a sequin covered skirt about as long as my panties, a couple of feather boas (choice is good) and the two head dresses below.   I do not have two heads, but again, choice is good.
> 
> View attachment 3831592
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831593
> 
> Well, DH was attacked by jet lag and refused to go to the gay ball.   He insisted we would go to the ball scheduled the next night (there are balls every night for a week or more).   I wasn't happy but what could I do.   Since we speak no Portuguese, we had the staff at the hotel call the organization sponsoring the ball to confirm that costumes were welcome and we were assured they were.
> 
> So the next night, I am dressed in this outfit that shows about 5 times more skin than cloth, the giant gold headdress, full make up, and heels.   We pile in the taxi and I have to lie down in the back seat as the roof won't accommodate my feathers.   Don't you hate it when that happens?
> 
> So we get to the ball and go in.    It turns out the organization sponsoring the ball was a Catholic high school.   All the girls were wearing plaid catholic uniforms and were all teenagers.   Do you think I stuck out like a sore thumb?   Do you think everyone was staring at me?   I was both embarrassed and laughing, as in laughing hysterically.
> 
> DH tries to find someone who spoke English to find out if there was a different ball we could go to.   So I am left alone with the sea of starring eyes for a time period that was probably 90 seconds and felt like a year.   So yes, there is another ball.   But fool me once, shame on you.  Fool me twice.   I wasn't going there.  I was not going to take a chance on reliving this experience in another location.
> 
> We piled back into a taxi, and I continued to laugh hysterically as we returned to the hotel.  My face hurt from blushing in embarrassment and laughing my head off.   We get to the hotel, I pull myself together and make a grand entrance into the hotel like "What?   This old thing?"   Went to the room and put on a swim suit which actually covered more, and proceeded to the pool to drink until I returned to semi normal.  There was one other guy (German) at the pool who had been in the lobby when I arrived.   He undressed me with his eyes numerous times.   Thank God DH was there.  In retrospect, the guy probably thought I was a professional.
> 
> Is there a moral to this story?   I was trying to make the gay ball more fun by expending considerable energy to have the appropriate outfit as Mr Toad would suggest, but alas I was mistaken about what was appropriate.   I think there is a lesson here somewhere about trusting people to confirm appropriateness for you in a different language.  Not a good thing to do when taking a sartorial risk.
> 
> The good news is, if I am ever invited to a Mardi Gras party, I will have the best headdress at the party.   A feather headdress never goes out of style and it always fits.


Your story is stunning, Cordy!   It certainly gave you a memorable trip.  In retrospect, for any other gay balls you anticipate attending, perhaps you could go the opposite direction and wear nun's dress, a nun costume.  This way you are "covered" for multiple situations.   Which is why under dressing for an occasion is considered more chic than over dressing. 

But I still love Mr. Toad's philosophy!   Toad knew how to live!  Mr. Toad overdressed for his road trip but that was his exuberance for life and new situations expressing itself.  An under-dressed Mr. Toad could have been a bore and certainly not any fun for him.  Toad was a fun guy (so to speak). 

I respect you for taking a sartorial risk and going all out in your costume.  "Safe" (being under dressed) risks being dull. Think of the fun those Catholic schoolgirls had going home and telling their fam, "Guess who showed up for our party this evening?"  But you were probably masked, right? So these girls and anyone else didn't see the feather girl as "you" sans feathers and costume.  
Your story is hysterical, I love it.  You've got guts, you know how to live!


----------



## 911snowball

I am trying to get more organized (aren't we all?).  I love clothes also but I often find myself trying to dress for something and
I don't seem to have just the right thing to wear.  I have nice things but I have a tendency to buy the same things over and over. This does not accomplish the goal of filling the gaps that I have. For example, last winter I had a formal event. I had a lovely dress but no evening coat. It was pouring buckets and I didn't want to wear my fur. My day coats were all wrong. As nothing was working, I just grabbed my LL Bean barn jacket and ran out the door!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> When you think how easily done that is but OMG that is terrible! Sounds like the PD couldn't be bothered at all. I've had to liaise with the police on behalf of students, that was the typical response.
> 
> I'm glad you bought the bracelet again, it was supposed to be yours.


Thank you papertiger, your last sentence was perfect and perfectly insightful!  Yes, you are right, the bracelet was meant to be mine!


----------



## bobkat1991

prepster said:


> Thanks!  Most of my ideas spring from pure laziness.  I love clothes, but sometimes I find thinking about my wardrobe exhausting.  I'd like to walk into my dressing room, spin around like Snow White and (ta-dah!) be impeccably dressed on a moments notice for any occasion.


And wouldn't we all!?


----------



## eagle1002us

MSO13 said:


> I feel like they are all trying to capture the Alessandro Michele quirky insouciance that's gotten Gucci so much attention and it's all reading as crafty. but I'm not convinced Gucci is selling all that RTW, I think bags and shoes are carrying the brand the last few years.
> 
> I don't follow Dior since Raf but at least Raf and Galliano (love his work, not him) presented interpretations grounded in the history of the house and found a way to keep it feeling like Dior. I would not ID these as from Dior at all.


Bags carrying the brand was what Marc Jacobs did at Louis Vuitton for Bernard Arnault, the chairman of LVMH.  That was the recipe for success.  Jacobs showed his eagerness to please when, after a show, he said to Bernard Arnault, "Did you see all the bags I had?"  
I've only seen ads of Gucci's outfits and accessories for this fall. They all say "fashion victim" IMO if combined, but individually, the clothing and accessories probably add a fun, quirky look to an everyday non-Gucci outfit.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Another reason I did not include many Summer items on the investment clothing list is that hot weather clothes don't last long for me.  My thinking was that my Summer things are so beat up and wrung out from the constant washing (Summer is considerably sweatier/stinkier for me), those clothes tend to come and go frequently.  I buy a stack of new tees every Spring, but the whole lot of them goes in the trash in October.  I do agree with your list though!


It's quite warm all year in my area.  The days of getting blizzards and snow for winter are long over. So linen is a staple "go to" for me for a big part of the year.  It's a cool fabric plus it doesn't get beat up  (wrinkled, obviously worn) the way cotton can.  Plus I always feel linen is elegant.  I just love the fiber.. A decade ago or earlier your wintery clothes could have been worn at least 4 mos in my area, i.e, the double-breasted navy blazer.  But not any more. Throw in a vacation to an even warmer, sunnier climate during our winter, and I really do need a lot of lightweight clothing.
I take it you live in a cool to cold climate?


----------



## Genie27

911snowball said:


> I am trying to get more organized (aren't we all?).  I love clothes also but I often find myself trying to dress for something and
> I don't seem to have just the right thing to wear.  I have nice things but I have a tendency to buy the same things over and over. This does not accomplish the goal of filling the gaps that I have. For example, last winter I had a formal event. I had a lovely dress but no evening coat. It was pouring buckets and I didn't want to wear my fur. My day coats were all wrong. As nothing was working, I just grabbed my LL Bean barn jacket and ran out the door!



This is me as well - there's always something missing in creating the perfect ensemble for those kinds of things. I have a great evening necklace, but it's always the wrong shape for my dress neckline. I rarely (never) get invited sailing or to a grand ball or riding, and live a low key life in a small urban apartment. So having the perfect outfit for all these situations *just in case* makes no sense to me. Most of my time is spent at work, or travelling, or doing outdoor stuff (less now, but I was into cycling/hiking/camping/kayaking etc a while back). I have to just accept the fact that I will always look off in those one-off situations. Rest assured, I will be asking you all here *what-to-wear* if any of these serious events arise. 

Scarf, you were asking about jewelry for urban travel - I tend to take one set for a few days which would match most of my outfits. If I have events or meetings etc, or it was a longer trip I would take complete YG/WG options. For resort I have some fun CJ in sparkly jewels - Betsey Johnson stuff, that I don't care if it gets salt water tarnish or lost. For really rough, backpacking, off the beaten track, I have also gone completely without watch and jewelry for two whole weeks at a time.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Pirula please post before and after photos of your jacket.,
> 
> I think this jacket in my collection will be timeless. Chanel Cost: 4 of 5
> 
> View attachment 3831891
> 
> 
> This jacket will come and go. I'll tired of it and it will seem out of date: balmain cost 2 of 5
> 
> View attachment 3831893
> 
> 
> I think you are right: its in the details especially the fit. The styling of the balmain is more extreme.


I used to wear double-breasted jackets all the time.  They were a staple.  They were in fashion for a long time.  Then, they went away and are now coming back.  They are definitely coming back. Prepster mentioned them in her list of wardrobe staples. I'd keep your Balmain.  I like it; it's a category I would call "sporty-dressy."  You can go either direction with this Balmain jacket.  
The Chanel is more formal, definitely leans to the dressy spectrum.  It's got a lot of tailoring.


----------



## MSO13

papertiger said:


> Unfortunately Gucci are selling that much rtw, not sure where AM will go when people have had enough of it though.





eagle1002us said:


> Bags carrying the brand was what Marc Jacobs did at Louis Vuitton for Bernard Arnault, the chairman of LVMH.  That was the recipe for success.  Jacobs showed his eagerness to please when, after a show, he said to Bernard Arnault, "Did you see all the bags I had?"
> I've only seen ads of Gucci's outfits and accessories for this fall. They all say "fashion victim" IMO if combined, but individually, the clothing and accessories probably add a fun, quirky look to an everyday non-Gucci outfit.



Eagle, I trust PT's Gucci assessment more than my speculation. I am surprised to hear it's selling. I had a few Fall pieces someone borrowed for a project recently including the lace orange heels that are in the new ad campaign and they were too memorable. I love the prints it's just the longevity isn't there at the price.


----------



## papertiger

911snowball said:


> I am trying to get more organized (aren't we all?).  I love clothes also but I often find myself trying to dress for something and
> I don't seem to have just the right thing to wear.  I have nice things but I have a tendency to buy the same things over and over. This does not accomplish the goal of filling the gaps that I have. For example, last winter I had a formal event. I had a lovely dress but no evening coat. It was pouring buckets and I didn't want to wear my fur. My day coats were all wrong. As nothing was working, I just grabbed my LL Bean barn jacket and ran out the door!



Maybe think of separating out your wardrobe into outfit grouping 'acts'. These have to fit _your_ life so these are simplified examples. Try and think of even the last detail and even if there are items that overlap they need to be noted.

*Act 1, Winter casual lounge wear. *
Locations and actions: Watching TV, lazy weekends, working from home etc
Items: (1 outfit plus extras): Grey-heather cashmere track bottoms, light-grey t-shirt, grey-heather cashmere hoody, black cashmere socks, Emu slippers, cashmere beanie, sheepskin jacket, soft t-shirt bra, nude sloggis.

*Act 2 Formal skirt suit *
Locations and actions: Commute; meeting clients; working from office; meetings in boardroom
Items: (1 outfit plus extras): Black theory skirt and jacket; The Row oyster silk top; VCA bracelet, pearl stud earrings; Woolford tights; V Rockstud shoes; Burberry trench; Max Mara coat; Aubade bra; black Hanro cami and briefs; hair grip, H carre.

*Act 3 LBD*
etc


If you can picture yourself in a scene (film) rather than a static image (photo) you will realise where there are real gaps in wardrobe. Common sense will tell you, you have to get to where your going if it's away from home and that you may well wear your fur but it may rain. See yourself as the main character and group your costumes accordingly in your wardrobe rather than in the more trad. all coats, all blouses, all dresses. Whereas years ago it was similar items or similar colours grouped together, (apart from underwear and jewellery) these acts or 'stories' are how lots of boutiques arrange their stock in-store.


----------



## papertiger

I don't care, in or out, double or single breasted, I still want a Nicolas Ghesquiere Balenciaga jacket from AW 2007. I've bought so many almosts and I still wish I had the real thing.






Are there still pieces that though you missed out on, you'd still really like?


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> Fun are my trophy jackets
> 
> 
> Maybe think of separating out your wardrobe into outfit grouping 'acts'. These have to fit _your_ life so these are simplified examples. Try and think of even the last detail and even if there are items that overlap they need to be noted.
> 
> *Act 1, Winter casual lounge wear. *
> Locations and actions: Watching TV, lazy weekends, working from home etc
> Items: (1 outfit plus extras): Grey-heather cashmere track bottoms, light-grey t-shirt, grey-heather cashmere hoody, black cashmere socks, Emu slippers, cashmere beanie, sheepskin jacket, soft t-shirt bra, nude sloggis.
> 
> *Act 2 Formal skirt suit *
> Locations and actions: Commute; meeting clients; working from office; meetings in boardroom
> Items: (1 outfit plus extras): Black theory skirt and jacket; The Row oyster silk top; VCA bracelet, pearl stud earrings; Woolford tights; V Rockstud shoes; Burberry trench; Max Mara coat; Aubade bra; black Hanro cami and briefs; hair grip, H carre.
> 
> *Act 3 LBD*
> etc
> 
> 
> If you can picture yourself in a scene (film) rather than a static image (photo) you will realise where there are real gaps in wardrobe. Common sense will tell you, you have to get to where your going if it's away from home and that you may well wear your fur but it may rain. See yourself as the main character and group your costumes accordingly in your wardrobe rather than in the more trad. all coats, all blouses, all dresses. Whereas years ago it was similar items or similar colours grouped together, (apart from underwear and jewellery) these acts or 'stories' are how lots of boutiques arrange their stock in-store.



Oh I love this concept. It would really help me at this stage, to discover gaps and really target acquisitions. I've been doing it piece-meal and it's so easy to get sidetracked by pretty/shiny/*ONSALE* - I will mull this over the weekend and see if I discover some serious must-haves.


----------



## 911snowball

I agree.  And I am still organizing by clothing type rather than situations (stories).  I am not thinking through the situations first and the clothes needed to satisfy them second. I have been thinking of the clothes first and then scrambling when the situations present themselves.  I need to reverse.


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> Eagle, I trust PT's Gucci assessment more than my speculation. I am surprised to hear it's selling. I had a few Fall pieces someone borrowed for a project recently including the lace orange heels that are in the new ad campaign and they were too memorable. I love the prints it's just the longevity isn't there at the price.



Still nice pieces among the over-hyped.  My advice is to stay away from anything embroidered unless it has a special, personal significance. As you can see from earlier posts there are some beautiful little easy pieces with just a hint of seasonal direction for hardware or piping and the like.


----------



## Pirula

eagle1002us said:


> It's quite warm all year in my area.  The days of getting blizzards and snow for winter are long over. So linen is a staple "go to" for me for a big part of the year.  It's a cool fabric plus it doesn't get beat up  (wrinkled, obviously worn) the way cotton can.  Plus I always feel linen is elegant.  I just love the fiber.. A decade ago or earlier your wintery clothes could have been worn at least 4 mos in my area, i.e, the double-breasted navy blazer.  But not any more. Throw in a vacation to an even warmer, sunnier climate during our winter, and I really do need a lot of lightweight clothing.
> I take it you live in a cool to cold climate?



I agree about linen; it is very elegant.  Even when wrinkled from the day's wear.  When freshly ironed it's exquisite.  I love it all, from handkerchief linen to heavier weights.  When I lived in Dallas I wore it All.  The.  Time.


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> I don't care, in or out, double or single breasted, I still want a Nicolas Ghesquiere Balenciaga jacket from AW 2007. I've bought so many almosts and I still wish I had the real thing.
> 
> View attachment 3832225
> 
> View attachment 3832227
> 
> 
> Are there still pieces that though you missed out on, you'd still really like?



Okay I love this!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Maybe think of separating out your wardrobe into outfit grouping 'acts'. These have to fit _your_ life so these are simplified examples. Try and think of even the last detail and even if there are items that overlap they need to be noted.
> 
> *Act 1, Winter casual lounge wear. *
> Locations and actions: Watching TV, lazy weekends, working from home etc
> Items: (1 outfit plus extras): Grey-heather cashmere track bottoms, light-grey t-shirt, grey-heather cashmere hoody, black cashmere socks, Emu slippers, cashmere beanie, sheepskin jacket, soft t-shirt bra, nude sloggis.
> 
> *Act 2 Formal skirt suit *
> Locations and actions: Commute; meeting clients; working from office; meetings in boardroom
> Items: (1 outfit plus extras): Black theory skirt and jacket; The Row oyster silk top; VCA bracelet, pearl stud earrings; Woolford tights; V Rockstud shoes; Burberry trench; Max Mara coat; Aubade bra; black Hanro cami and briefs; hair grip, H carre.
> 
> *Act 3 LBD*
> etc
> 
> 
> If you can picture yourself in a scene (film) rather than a static image (photo) you will realise where there are real gaps in wardrobe. Common sense will tell you, you have to get to where your going if it's away from home and that you may well wear your fur but it may rain. See yourself as the main character and group your costumes accordingly in your wardrobe rather than in the more trad. all coats, all blouses, all dresses. Whereas years ago it was similar items or similar colours grouped together, (apart from underwear and jewellery) these acts or 'stories' are how lots of boutiques arrange their stock in-store.


hrmmmm - I am going to think about this…


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Oh I love this concept. It would really help me at this stage, to discover gaps and really target acquisitions. I've been doing it piece-meal and it's so easy to get sidetracked by pretty/shiny/*ONSALE* - I will mull this over the weekend and see if I discover some serious must-haves.


I'm thinking of trying this with Stylebook and learning something interesting. 
<insert thinking cap emoji>


----------



## Genie27

I already cleaned up my SB in anticipation! I'm thinking hand drawn outfit org charts, but I just discovered you  can email yourself images by folder, that you can then print and play...
never mind - the app embeds the images and I can't be bothered to save and then print.


----------



## Meta

May I ask if anyone here owns any Victoria Beckham outerwear?

I love this double breasted coat but since it's a past season item, I can't go to the store to try it, etc. Am curious to know on quality and cut of her outerwear.




Any input is much appreciated. TIA!


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> It's quite warm all year in my area.  The days of getting blizzards and snow for winter are long over. So linen is a staple "go to" for me for a big part of the year.  It's a cool fabric plus it doesn't get beat up  (wrinkled, obviously worn) the way cotton can.  Plus I always feel linen is elegant.  I just love the fiber.. A decade ago or earlier your wintery clothes could have been worn at least 4 mos in my area, i.e, the double-breasted navy blazer.  But not any more. Throw in a vacation to an even warmer, sunnier climate during our winter, and I really do need a lot of lightweight clothing.
> I take it you live in a cool to cold climate?



That makes perfect sense.  I love linen too.   The climate seems to be getting weird everywhere.  We may be wearing shorts year round too before too long!  I guess that's why we're getting rid of the EPA, so we don't have to keep hearing about it.   We're pretty tired of the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration now too, what with all of their depressing storm forecasts.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> This is me as well - there's always something missing in creating the perfect ensemble for those kinds of things. I have a great evening necklace, but it's always the wrong shape for my dress neckline. I rarely (never) get invited sailing or to a grand ball or riding, and live a low key life in a small urban apartment. So having the perfect outfit for all these situations *just in case* makes no sense to me. Most of my time is spent at work, or travelling, or doing outdoor stuff (less now, but I was into cycling/hiking/camping/kayaking etc a while back). I have to just accept the fact that I will always look off in those one-off situations. Rest assured, I will be asking you all here *what-to-wear* if any of these serious events arise.
> 
> Scarf, you were asking about jewelry for urban travel - I tend to take one set for a few days which would match most of my outfits. If I have events or meetings etc, or it was a longer trip I would take complete YG/WG options. For resort I have some fun CJ in sparkly jewels - Betsey Johnson stuff, that I don't care if it gets salt water tarnish or lost. For really rough, backpacking, off the beaten track, I have also gone completely without watch and jewelry for two whole weeks at a time.



It sounds like you have a great plan.    Hmm.. I don't really think of a wardrobe in terms of, "This is my sailing outfit," "This is my go on a picnic outfit," "This is my read a book on the couch outfit."  It would drive me nutso to have to deal with and categorize all of those clothes.  My point was more that a few flattering, classic core pieces can pay for themselves in peace of mind because I know they always look good, and they can cross many lines, adventures and environments.  They are also generally timeless, so I'm not replacing my entire wardrobe every 3 years.



papertiger said:


> Maybe think of separating out your wardrobe into outfit grouping 'acts'. These have to fit _your_ life so these are simplified examples. Try and think of even the last detail and even if there are items that overlap they need to be noted.
> 
> *Act 1, Winter casual lounge wear. *
> Locations and actions: Watching TV, lazy weekends, working from home etc
> Items: (1 outfit plus extras): Grey-heather cashmere track bottoms, light-grey t-shirt, grey-heather cashmere hoody, black cashmere socks, Emu slippers, cashmere beanie, sheepskin jacket, soft t-shirt bra, nude sloggis.
> 
> *Act 2 Formal skirt suit *
> Locations and actions: Commute; meeting clients; working from office; meetings in boardroom
> Items: (1 outfit plus extras): Black theory skirt and jacket; The Row oyster silk top; VCA bracelet, pearl stud earrings; Woolford tights; V Rockstud shoes; Burberry trench; Max Mara coat; Aubade bra; black Hanro cami and briefs; hair grip, H carre.
> 
> *Act 3 LBD*
> etc
> 
> 
> If you can picture yourself in a scene (film) rather than a static image (photo) you will realise where there are real gaps in wardrobe. Common sense will tell you, you have to get to where your going if it's away from home and that you may well wear your fur but it may rain. See yourself as the main character and group your costumes accordingly in your wardrobe rather than in the more trad. all coats, all blouses, all dresses. Whereas years ago it was similar items or similar colours grouped together, (apart from underwear and jewellery) these acts or 'stories' are how lots of boutiques arrange their stock in-store.



Love this advice, to picture yourself in a scene rather than a photo.   This is where the butt-double comes in.

I was just going through photos on my iPhone, and as you probably know it makes your photos into mini-movies.   I noticed that my insurance photos of things like the blender, broom closet, and laundry room look so much more poignant when set to sweeping epic music.


----------



## prepster

weN84 said:


> May I ask if anyone here owns any Victoria Beckham outerwear?
> 
> I love this double breasted coat but since it's a past season item, I can't go to the store to try it, etc. Am curious to know on quality and cut of her outerwear.
> 
> View attachment 3832257
> 
> 
> Any input is much appreciated. TIA!



No input except to say that's a pretty coat!


----------



## EmileH

Ok I'm back and somewhat calm. Somewhat. Cordie the big question right now is do I pick it up on my birthday in a few months or hop a cheapie flight and pick it up now? The responsible thing would be to wait....

Pirula you never look anything but elegant and beautiful. 

Genie I love your sparkly outfits. 

Snowball the piece that I'm missing most often to complete my outfits is the right outerwear. That's why I'm trying to focus on that issue. The second most common is the right shoes. I have plenty of pretty heels but lack practical attractive flats and snow boots. If I am missing a pivotal piece of an outfit like that I tend not to wear it. So it's a good idea to complete holes in our wardrobes. 

Prepster I agree that it's most cost effective to build a wardrobe of basics in neutrals and classic shapes without details that will date them. That's most of my wardrobe. Earlier you spoke about summer clothes. I agree on that too. Every year I think I should upgrade my summer clothes and I haven't made much progress. Our summers are short. The clothes aren't as appealing to me. They tend to get ruined more quickly. So I stick with sheath dresses that I can layer for the rest of the year.maybe next year I'll update things.


----------



## prepster

911snowball said:


> I agree.  And I am still organizing by clothing type rather than situations (stories).  I am not thinking through the situations first and the clothes needed to satisfy them second. I have been thinking of the clothes first and then scrambling when the situations present themselves.  I need to reverse.



Exactly.  It doesn't matter what you do in your daily life or where you live.  To me, women that are well-dressed tend to think about the situations in which they often find themselves, and then set up their wardrobe to meet those needs.  I do feel that every piece in a core wardrobe should be able to pull at least a double duty, and should last more than a few years.  I have very few clothes and accessories that can't play in, as @papertiger says, multiple scenes.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I'm back and somewhat calm. Somewhat. Cordie the big question right now is do I pick it up on my birthday in a few months or hop a cheapie flight and pick it up now? The responsible thing would be to wait....
> 
> Pirula you never look anything but elegant and beautiful.
> 
> Genie I love your sparkly outfits.
> 
> Snowball the piece that I'm missing most often to complete my outfits is the right outerwear. That's why I'm trying to focus on that issue. The second most common is the right shoes. I have plenty of pretty heels but lack practical attractive flats and snow boots. If I am missing a pivotal piece of an outfit like that I tend not to wear it. So it's a good idea to complete holes in our wardrobes.
> 
> Prepster I agree that it's most cost effective to build a wardrobe of basics in neutrals and classic shapes without details that will date them. That's most of my wardrobe. Earlier you spoke about summer clothes. I agree on that too. Every year I think I should upgrade my summer clothes and I haven't made much progress. Our summers are short. The clothes aren't as appealing to me. They tend to get ruined more quickly. So I stick with sheath dresses that I can layer for the rest of the year.maybe next year I'll update things.


If you can swing it, go for a weekend and get it now.


----------



## Cordeliere

weN84 said:


> May I ask if anyone here owns any Victoria Beckham outerwear?
> 
> I love this double breasted coat but since it's a past season item, I can't go to the store to try it, etc. Am curious to know on quality and cut of her outerwear.
> 
> View attachment 3832257
> 
> 
> Any input is much appreciated. TIA!



I really like how it looks being worn.   Know nothing about quality.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> It sounds like you have a great plan!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this advice, to picture yourself in a scene rather than a photo.   This is where the butt-double comes in.
> 
> I was just going through photos on my iPhone, and as you probably know it makes your photos into mini-movies.   I noticed that my insurance photos of things like the blender, broom closet, and laundry room look so much more poignant when set to sweeping epic music.


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> May I ask if anyone here owns any Victoria Beckham outerwear?
> 
> I love this double breasted coat but since it's a past season item, I can't go to the store to try it, etc. Am curious to know on quality and cut of her outerwear.
> 
> View attachment 3832257
> 
> 
> Any input is much appreciated. TIA!



I don't know VB. I'm just thinking how you would look and see you in that colour, but with a proper, sharper collar/lapel. Check fabric is 100% (or near) camel hair or cashmere. A classic tailored coat is worth the expense.


----------



## EmileH

But... I'm going to respectfully disagree about Mr. Lagerfeld. The period in which Chanel got her start was a time of great change for women both socially and in their fashion. I don't think that pace of change will ever be repeated. So it's probably not fair to set such a high bar for comparison of Karl's work today. If you read some of the Chanel threads you will see that he's giving us exactly what we want. We get most excited about classic pieces with historic references. We are less enthusiastic about anything that is too out there. It's not his job to bring about social change. It's his job to give us beautiful things that we want to wear to reflect our individuality. I don't know anything about couture, but as far as the ready to wear he has a two way dialogue with his customers. He presents his ideas to us but he also incorporates what he sees us wearing on the streets into the classic Chanel aesthetic. I think it's this dialogue that inspires his customers to express their individual style in their clothing. I am always fascinated at any chanel event by the way the clothing comes to life on women of all ages in their own special way. It's better then any runway show, and it brilliantly keeps alive Chanel's ideals about powerful, individual, feminine, beautiful women. Finally I think Chanel as a brand should get a lot of credit for keeping alive some of the beautiful hand crafted details that are all but lost these days. The metiers  that the support would be gone without them. Of course that's not true if every piece that they create. They have to serve a diverse clientele, and they have to make money. We want them to be around for another century or two after all.


----------



## EmileH

Scarf1, as far as jewelry for travel, I bring my standard things that I wear at home, but I try not to bring too many things so the total amount in my carry on bag doesn't get too crazy. My general rule of travel is that I do not go anywhere less nice than where I live, and I tend to stay in very safe neighborhoods. You won't find me venturing off the beaten path. So I enjoy bringing my nice things and wearing them. I would not think of leaving everything at home. I know some people feel liberated without expensive things while traveling. That's not me. It is a bit of a pain to travel with my nicer things. I have to carry them on and I prefer checking my bags. But I won't check chanel or other designer wear, designer accessories or jewelry of course.


----------



## 911snowball

Ladies, we need to get our heads together and assist pbp with her dilemma.  I am thinking here about what to do and the upside/downside.  Let's say she goes for a quick trip sans DH. Arrives in Paris, gets the bag.  Mission accomplished.  However, knowing myself. I would pop into Chanel, you know , just to "look".  This would lead to purchases and visits to other places,  There would be multiple purchases involved.  Not to mention there may be a goodie or two also awaiting at H.  This may disrupt best budget intentions.  The question is, can you be strong?  Meaning just get the bag, get some macaroons and get back?  If so, you are wonderful.  Me, I would probably slip a bit.
It might be better to wait and have the wonderful trip you are planning.  One way or the other we cannot wait to see it!  Do let us know your thoughts on this.


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Ladies, we need to get our heads together and assist pbp with her dilemma.  I am thinking here about what to do and the upside/downside.  Let's say she goes for a quick trip sans DH. Arrives in Paris, gets the bag.  Mission accomplished.  However, knowing myself. I would pop into Chanel, you know , just to "look".  This would lead to purchases and visits to other places,  There would be multiple purchases involved.  Not to mention there may be a goodie or two also awaiting at H.  This may disrupt best budget intentions.  The question is, can you be strong?  Meaning just get the bag, get some macaroons and get back?  If so, you are wonderful.  Me, I would probably slip a bit.
> It might be better to wait and have the wonderful trip you are planning.  One way or the other we cannot wait to see it!  Do let us know your thoughts on this.



Sitting on the sofa laughing hysterically. My mission: get the bag, get the macarons, drink some wine and get out. I think it would have to be a very quick trip anyway, like arrive Saturday leave Monday. So I couldn't do too much damage. I asked my SA to check the bag to make sure it's exactly as ordered. Once I figure that out I'll proceed to the next step in my thought process. [emoji848]


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I'm back and somewhat calm. Somewhat. Cordie the big question right now is do I pick it up on my birthday in a few months or hop a cheapie flight and pick it up now? The responsible thing would be to wait....
> 
> Pirula you never look anything but elegant and beautiful.
> 
> Genie I love your sparkly outfits.
> 
> Snowball the piece that I'm missing most often to complete my outfits is the right outerwear. That's why I'm trying to focus on that issue. The second most common is the right shoes. I have plenty of pretty heels but lack practical attractive flats and snow boots. If I am missing a pivotal piece of an outfit like that I tend not to wear it. So it's a good idea to complete holes in our wardrobes.
> 
> Prepster I agree that it's most cost effective to build a wardrobe of basics in neutrals and classic shapes without details that will date them. That's most of my wardrobe. Earlier you spoke about summer clothes. I agree on that too. Every year I think I should upgrade my summer clothes and I haven't made much progress. Our summers are short. The clothes aren't as appealing to me. They tend to get ruined more quickly. So I stick with sheath dresses that I can layer for the rest of the year.maybe next year I'll update things.



Thank you dearest.  What a lovely thing to say.

I suck at this selfie stuff but here is the jacket.  I don't think this at all captures how Simon Le Bon these shoulders really are:




Jacket:









Needs at a minimum:  new shoulders.  Back taken in.  Waist taken in.  I predict Henry will take the chest in too.   It's long, but I'm okay with that.  Don't want to shorten it because pockets.  I also don't follow jacket length trends.

Will post again once these alterations get done.


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Thank you dearest.  What a lovely thing to say.
> 
> I suck at this selfie stuff but here is the jacket.  I don't think this at all captures how Simon Le Bon these shoulders really are:
> 
> View attachment 3832346
> 
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> View attachment 3832348
> View attachment 3832349
> 
> View attachment 3832350
> 
> View attachment 3832351
> 
> 
> Needs at a minimum:  new shoulders.  Back taken in.  Waist taken in.  I predict Henry will take the chest in too.   It's long, but I'm okay with that.  Don't want to shorten it because pockets.  I also don't follow jacket length trends.
> 
> Will post again once these alterations get done.



It looks great. Henry will make it even better. Those shoulders aren't even close to the balmain. You will see.


----------



## Meta

@prepster and @Cordeliere thanks for chiming in on the coat. 

@papertiger The coat is 100% wool. And the other nicer coat I have is the Stella McCartney Bryce. Not sure if that's the kind of lapel that you're referring to?





I originally wanted to get this coat in Camel but couldn't justify the retail price as it was part of the classic line and settled for this navy, which is still a classic in my books. I am still hankering for a camel coat but am possibly open to a gray one as I'm looking to retire my duffle coat from Uniqlo that's tatty at this point.



Unlike @Pocketbook Pup I can't quite wrap my head to shop seasons in advance for clothing following the fashion calendar as I'm far too absorbed in the present! That said, I have only purchased H shoes a season in advance as I anticipate them to sell out, which they did. 

The alternative to the VB coat is the Max Mara coat that I just came across while searching for coats just now.


Yes, it's similar to the Byrce but a longer length, which is what I prefer but I can't seem to get that darn VB coat outta my head  even though it's far beyond my price point (back when it was available) and it would require alterations as it's much larger! Seeing the image below recently didn't help! 




ETA: @Pocketbook Pup I would pick up the SO during your scheduled trip instead of an extra one. The expense for an extra trip can be used as shopping budget for your birthday celebration! That said, I'm too frugal for my own good so...


----------



## gracekelly

scarf1 said:


> On a different topic-
> What jewelry do you ladies take when traveling to major cities? How do your jewelry choices change( if at all) when traveling.


Are you thinking about a US or EU city?  I pretty much take what I would wear at home, but with the proviso that I am wearing the most expensive items all the time and leave none in the hotel safe.  So that would be diamond stud earrings, wedding set (most of the time, but not always) and good watch.  I will take costume to augment it i.e. H enamels and/or silver jewelry and/or some other pretty costume.  This is for a city like NY, London or Paris.  For a less grandiose city, the engagement rings stays home and I stick to a simpler watch..  I prefer not to call attention to myself when traveling especially if it is to a city/country that is in a state of economic distress.  I don't see the need to flaunt my good fortune in front of people who are less fortunate.

I just returned from Japan and only wore my diamond studs and a gold two tone wedding bands sprinkled with some diamonds.  Simple two-tone watch and that was it.  Took some costume necklaces and bracelets and I ended up never wearing the necklaces and the only wore the bracelets to a few nice dinners.  I saw JP ladies wearing very little jewelry in general and the ladies were quite well dressed in interesting ensembles.


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> @prepster and @Cordeliere thanks for chiming in on the coat.
> 
> @papertiger The coat is 100% wool. And the other nicer coat I have is the Stella McCartney Bryce. Not sure if that's the kind of lapel that you're referring to?
> 
> View attachment 3832354
> 
> View attachment 3832356
> 
> I originally wanted to get this coat in Camel but couldn't justify the retail price as it was part of the classic line and settled for this navy, which is still a classic in my books. I am still hankering for a camel coat but am possibly open to a gray one as I'm looking to retire my duffle coat from Uniqlo that's tatty at this point.
> 
> View attachment 3832361
> 
> Unlike @Pocketbook Pup I can't quite wrap my head to shop seasons in advance for clothing following the fashion calendar as I'm far too absorbed in the present! That said, I have only purchased H shoes a season in advance as I anticipate them to sell out, which they did.
> 
> The alternative to the VB coat is the Max Mara coat that I just came across while searching for coats just now.
> View attachment 3832362
> 
> Yes, it's similar to the Byrce but a longer length, which is what I prefer but I can't seem to get that darn VB coat outta my head  even though it's far beyond my price point (back when it was available) and it would require alterations as it's much larger! Seeing the image below recently didn't help!
> 
> View attachment 3832365
> 
> 
> ETA: @Pocketbook Pup I would pick up the SO during your scheduled trip instead of an extra one. The expense for an extra trip can be used as shopping budget for your birthday celebration! That said, I'm too frugal for my own good so...



I like the Victoria Beckham coat. It looks very chic. Please try that one and report back to us on what you think. 

Thanks. I'm leaning toward waiting. I think it will make my trip more fun to pick up the bag then. I certainly couldn't get another bag on my trip if I took the SO now. Plus I had a bit of a health scare once after a transatlantic flight so I wouldn't want to do a quick turnaround in steerage and risk getting sick. So I'll try to be a mature adult and wait. [emoji51] I'm good at delayed gratification and anticipation is half the fun right?


----------



## eagle1002us

weN84 said:


> May I ask if anyone here owns any Victoria Beckham outerwear?
> 
> I love this double breasted coat but since it's a past season item, I can't go to the store to try it, etc. Am curious to know on quality and cut of her outerwear.
> 
> View attachment 3832257
> 
> 
> Any input is much appreciated. TIA!


To me it looks like it's camelhair.  Coats made of camelhair were a staple in the 70s and 80s until puffers came along.  I think Ali McGraw wore one in the 1970's era movie, "Love Story." Ralph Lauren championed camel hair coats as an iconic American wardrobe item.   There is no question they look sleek and elegant.

At the same time, RL touted so-called "prairie skirts" which were full denim skirts with an underskirt of of eyelet showing .  I had a book on wardrobing which advised, "Never, ever throw out a Ralph Lauren prairie skirt!"

I did better than that:  I never bought one.   But I do have denim skirts and denim jackets, just not denim jeans.  (I do have colored jeans tho).  I like to wear denim skirts.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> That makes perfect sense.  I love linen too.   The climate seems to be getting weird everywhere.  We may be wearing shorts year round too before too long!  I guess that's why we're getting rid of the EPA, so we don't have to keep hearing about it.   We're pretty tired of the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration now too, what with all of their depressing storm forecasts.


I get depressed when I heard that after a storm it may take "months" to restore power to the hard-hit areas.  How can anything so basic take months to restore?


----------



## scarf1

gracekelly said:


> Are you thinking about a US or EU city?  I pretty much take what I would wear at home, but with the proviso that I am wearing the most expensive items all the time and leave none in the hotel safe.  So that would be diamond stud earrings, wedding set (most of the time, but not always) and good watch.  I will take costume to augment it i.e. H enamels and/or silver jewelry and/or some other pretty costume.  This is for a city like NY, London or Paris.  For a less grandiose city, the engagement rings stays home and I stick to a simpler watch..  I prefer not to call attention to myself when traveling especially if it is to a city/country that is in a state of economic distress.  I don't see the need to flaunt my good fortune in front of people who are less fortunate.
> 
> I just returned from Japan and only wore my diamond studs and a gold two tone wedding bands sprinkled with some diamonds.  Simple two-tone watch and that was it.  Took some costume necklaces and bracelets and I ended up never wearing the necklaces and the only wore the bracelets to a few nice dinners.  I saw JP ladies wearing very little jewelry in general and the ladies were quite well dressed in interesting ensembles.


Since I am based in US,  was thinking about London, paris, Venice, florence, and NY


----------



## gracekelly

scarf1 said:


> Since I am based in US,  was thinking about London, paris, Venice, florence, and NY


Studs, rings, good watch.  I would bring some nice bracelets like the H enamels and silver.  Nothing showier than those pieces.  I don't need to travel with the jewelry box or with pieces that I will feel uncomfortable leaving in the hotel room safe.


----------



## Genie27

PbP, Waiting probably makes more sense. And it's only a few weeks wait. Not long at all. And the timing will be on track for SO = milestone. 

Wen, I don't know VB, but I like how that coat moves. It's lovely. Your blue one is also beautiful.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I'm back and somewhat calm. Somewhat. Cordie the big question right now is do I pick it up on my birthday in a few months or hop a cheapie flight and pick it up now? The responsible thing would be to wait....
> 
> Pirula you never look anything but elegant and beautiful.
> 
> Genie I love your sparkly outfits.
> 
> Snowball the piece that I'm missing most often to complete my outfits is the right outerwear. That's why I'm trying to focus on that issue. The second most common is the right shoes. I have plenty of pretty heels but lack practical attractive flats and snow boots. If I am missing a pivotal piece of an outfit like that I tend not to wear it. So it's a good idea to complete holes in our wardrobes.
> 
> Prepster I agree that it's most cost effective to build a wardrobe of basics in neutrals and classic shapes without details that will date them. That's most of my wardrobe. Earlier you spoke about summer clothes. I agree on that too. Every year I think I should upgrade my summer clothes and I haven't made much progress. Our summers are short. The clothes aren't as appealing to me. They tend to get ruined more quickly. So I stick with sheath dresses that I can layer for the rest of the year.maybe next year I'll update things.


This question may be lame but if you plan on staying in the US and not making a special trip to France, will H ship the bag to you or your boutique?  Congrats on the bag, BTW.  You've been waiting a while.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks eagle. No, they will not ship. The person who ordered it has to pick it up at the store. Not a big deal. If I wasn't already planning a trip I would book one. I'm going to savor the experience and pick it up on my birthday. This is actually not long for a SO. It's right on time and everyone at the store is so incredibly nice and helpful. I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## momasaurus

MSO13 said:


> I don't know guys, mid winter in my freezing studio I might be able to get under this Space Blanket  and it would leave my arms free for working. Do you think it reflects back body heat like a runners blanket?
> View attachment 3832020
> 
> 
> Fortunately, I'm moving out of my concrete and brick space into a fully insulated and heated place!


I would totally wear those handwarmers, though.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I interrupt this thread for an announcement. When I calm down and stop hyperventilating I will catch up:
> 
> I just got the email. My SO is ready at FSH!!!!!!!!


MOST AWESOME NEWS!!!! But now we have our work cut out for us, keeping you calm until.....November?? Unless you want to send me over to Paris to pick it up for you next weekend.....


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sitting on the sofa laughing hysterically. My mission: get the bag, get the macarons, drink some wine and get out. I think it would have to be a very quick trip anyway, like arrive Saturday leave Monday. So I couldn't do too much damage. I asked my SA to check the bag to make sure it's exactly as ordered. Once I figure that out I'll proceed to the next step in my thought process. [emoji848]



Does anyone else have the Mission Impossible theme music going in their heads right now ? [emoji38][emoji6][emoji38]


----------



## Pirula

Cookiefiend said:


> Does anyone else have the Mission Impossible theme music going in their heads right now ? [emoji38][emoji6][emoji38]



Funniest video ever:


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Thank you dearest.  What a lovely thing to say.
> 
> I suck at this selfie stuff but here is the jacket.  I don't think this at all captures how Simon Le Bon these shoulders really are:
> 
> View attachment 3832346
> 
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> View attachment 3832348
> View attachment 3832349
> 
> View attachment 3832350
> 
> View attachment 3832351
> 
> 
> Needs at a minimum:  new shoulders.  Back taken in.  Waist taken in.  I predict Henry will take the chest in too.   It's long, but I'm okay with that.  Don't want to shorten it because pockets.  I also don't follow jacket length trends.
> 
> Will post again once these alterations get done.



I think it's a great jacket, I was expecting American football x '80s Miami Vice.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Does anyone else have the Mission Impossible theme music going in their heads right now ? [emoji38][emoji6][emoji38]



only now you mention it!


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> @prepster and @Cordeliere thanks for chiming in on the coat.
> 
> @papertiger The coat is 100% wool. And the other nicer coat I have is the Stella McCartney Bryce. Not sure if that's the kind of lapel that you're referring to?
> 
> View attachment 3832354
> 
> View attachment 3832356
> 
> I originally wanted to get this coat in Camel but couldn't justify the retail price as it was part of the classic line and settled for this navy, which is still a classic in my books. I am still hankering for a camel coat but am possibly open to a gray one as I'm looking to retire my duffle coat from Uniqlo that's tatty at this point.
> 
> View attachment 3832361
> 
> Unlike @Pocketbook Pup I can't quite wrap my head to shop seasons in advance for clothing following the fashion calendar as I'm far too absorbed in the present! That said, I have only purchased H shoes a season in advance as I anticipate them to sell out, which they did.
> 
> The alternative to the VB coat is the Max Mara coat that I just came across while searching for coats just now.
> View attachment 3832362
> 
> Yes, it's similar to the Byrce but a longer length, which is what I prefer but I can't seem to get that darn VB coat outta my head  even though it's far beyond my price point (back when it was available) and it would require alterations as it's much larger! Seeing the image below recently didn't help!
> 
> View attachment 3832365
> 
> 
> ETA: @Pocketbook Pup I would pick up the SO during your scheduled trip instead of an extra one. The expense for an extra trip can be used as shopping budget for your birthday celebration! That said, I'm too frugal for my own good so...



long camel gives a double alternative to that amazing blue, you need to try on


----------



## pigleto972001

papertiger said:


> I don't care, in or out, double or single breasted, I still want a Nicolas Ghesquiere Balenciaga jacket from AW 2007. I've bought so many almosts and I still wish I had the real thing.
> 
> View attachment 3832225
> 
> View attachment 3832227
> 
> 
> Are there still pieces that though you missed out on, you'd still really like?



This ! I got one in a hot pink which sadly is way toooo small for me. I want those pants. Always did and it was at a time I couldn't drop the funds for them. I wish they'd bring them back lol. 

Pocketbook how exciting !!!!! I'd be tempted to go right now but I think waiting will be the right thing  soooo cool 

Prepster, thanks for your thoughts on chanel. A lot of it is trendy for sure and sometimes I think Karl has gone off the deep end 

I went to the Gucci store and some of the rtw is quite nice individually or as an accent piece. I was wearing my bomber and a shopper asked the SA for it to try on


----------



## papertiger

pigleto972001 said:


> This ! I got one in a hot pink which sadly is way toooo small for me. I want those pants. Always did and it was at a time I couldn't drop the funds for them. I wish they'd bring them back lol.
> 
> Pocketbook how exciting !!!!! I'd be tempted to go right now but I think waiting will be the right thing  soooo cool
> 
> Prepster, thanks for your thoughts on chanel. A lot of it is trendy for sure and sometimes I think Karl has gone off the deep end
> 
> I went to the Gucci store and some of the rtw is quite nice individually or as an accent piece. I was wearing my bomber and a shopper asked the SA for it to try on



So so lucky to have got hold of any but such a shame it's small. Anyway it could be altered? 

I bought the silk/satin 'robot' jacket from the previous season I can't wear anything more than the thinest of t-shirts, polo or fitted shirts under, it's cut for a twig on the upper arms


----------



## expatwife

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I interrupt this thread for an announcement. When I calm down and stop hyperventilating I will catch up:
> 
> I just got the email. My SO is ready at FSH!!!!!!!!



Just saw you post on instagram. HUGEEE CONGRATS!!! Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I know, once you miss a few days away from this thread - and you are out, there is no way you can catch up. So many important issues raised, problems discussed and solutions found.
papertiger, happy new year to you too. Don't think, it didn't go unnoticed! 
It is celebrated here by excessive shopping. I wasn't, just went to choose a bday gift for myself
PPup, I'm totally with you on the Dior situation. I'm so upset with them that yesterday even walked passed the boutique where I am a favourite client and didn't enter. I hate the new squarish logo, the logos everywhere, the RTW. I still wear Raf's RTW. I can't say I was always happy with Raf's designs but Maria to me is anti-Dior. Perhaps, it's an antiDior Trojan horse conspiracy?


----------



## Moirai

Congrats @Pocketbook Pup !!! Looking forward to seeing it. Am sure your SO will be amazing 

Happy New Year to those who celebrate


----------



## Moirai

When I hear of Balmain, I think of Emmanuelle Alt French Vogue Editor in her Balmain coats and jackets. The strong structured shoulders are Balmain's signature. To do away with it would mean losing it's identity which I don't think will happen.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> When I hear of Balmain, I think of Emmanuelle Alt French Vogue Editor in her Balmain coats and jackets. The strong structured shoulders are Balmain's signature. To do away with it would mean losing it's identity which I don't think will happen.
> View attachment 3832780



Yes I fell in love with the look from her photos. This coat is amazing on her. I agree they won't change their style. But will we still find it as appealing?


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes I fell in love with the look from her photos. This coat is amazing on her. I agree they won't change their style. But will we still find it as appealing?



I will because I need a strong shoulder.  I've got hips from here to there but my shoulders and back are quite small.  A strong shoulder really helps me with balance.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes I fell in love with the look from her photos. This coat is amazing on her. I agree they won't change their style. But will we still find it as appealing?


She will find other current ways to balance her shoulders and hips. I think her look is fantastic and she has perfected her uniform for what works for her shape - with seasonal updates - she is in the industry after all.


----------



## lanit

Hi everyone, just popped by to see what!s cooking! Congrats to *Pbp* 's SO being ready, how exciting! Good plan to wait for your bd trip. So much more special to celebrate in style and with champagne. *WeN*, great coat pursuit. Camel hair is marvelous for cold weather. I gave my Calvin Klein to DD since she needs it more on East Coast. I am so lazy and frugal when it comes to wardrobe investments. I will not hesitate to crazily buy H CSGM (um like two Pirouettes and a Tresors for this season), not to mention going in the hole for a Beton mini roulis( second mini roulis at that), so my new pieces for fall are black and pale grey layering dusters from Zara that cost 49 bucks each. So happy with them and they were bought in less that twenty minutes while waiting for the silver event to begin at our H store. They are the perfect weight for our climate too and great necklines for shawls and scarf wearing. Here's one with my new baby beton.


----------



## cafecreme15

Boy do I have a story for you ladies!  So DBF and I are in upstate NY for a wedding this weekend. My family used to come to this town every summer for my entire childhood, so I am very familiar with it, and with how casual it is. The wedding is later today, but last night the groom (whom DBF knows) invited us to a "cocktail party" and "big dinner" his family was hosting for everyone who had to travel for the wedding. DBF and I are getting ready to go this event when I see he pulls jeans out of his suitcase to put on with his button down. I start mildly freaking out saying "who in their right mind wears jeans to a cocktail party that is being hosted the night before a wedding?!" I was wearing a gorgeous blush Calvin Klein dress with Ferragamo heels; I was pre-wedding cocktail party ready. 

We drive to the party, get out of the car, approach the little lakeside cottage where the party is being held, are about to go inside when I sneak a peak of some people who are milling about outside and in the doorway. Ladies - everyone else is wearing jeans or shorts!! Even the bride was wearing a cream dress with black foam flip flops.

Of course I freeze like a deer in headlights, dig my heels into the ground, all while protesting to DBF "I can't go in there looking like this!" DBF is just cracking up because he was right about his fashion choices and I was just so wrong. I was trying to explain to him that we couldn't go in there, since I would 1) stick out like a sore thumb and 2) completely show up the bride, which is a huge no-no. 

Luckily the hotel where we are staying is only 10 minutes away, so before anyone noticed us, we ran back to the car to drive to the hotel so I could change into jeans (and this is why you always pack contingency outfits!!)

We get back to the party and play it off like it was our first time there, and all goes well. An added little detail - the "big dinner" consisted of passes hors d'oeuvres of mini hot dogs and a buffet of deli sandwiches and coleslaw. 

Moral of the story - never trust a man to convey accurate information about the nature of an event, much less it's dress code. [emoji23]


----------



## 911snowball

lanit, I totally agree on the new Pirouette! I got the dark navy (marine) colorway and I love it! It took me all of two seconds to decide to buy it.


----------



## cafecreme15

lanit said:


> Hi everyone, just popped by to see what!s cooking! Congrats to *Pbp* 's SO being ready, how exciting! Good plan to wait for your bd trip. So much more special to celebrate in style and with champagne. *WeN*, great coat pursuit. Camel hair is marvelous for cold weather. I gave my Calvin Klein to DD since she needs it more on East Coast. I am so lazy and frugal when it comes to wardrobe investments. I will not hesitate to crazily buy H CSGM (um like two Pirouettes and a Tresors for this season), not to mention going in the hole for a Beton mini roulis( second mini roulis at that), so my new pieces for fall are black and pale grey layering dusters from Zara that cost 49 bucks each. So happy with them and they were bought in less that twenty minutes while waiting for the silver event to begin at our H store. They are the perfect weight for our climate too and great necklines for shawls and scarf wearing. Here's one with my new baby beton.
> View attachment 3832838



Stunning Roulis!


----------



## Meta

@Pocketbook Pup It's a bit complicated in that I'll have to buy it from across the pond and then have alterations done to it since it's a bigger size but it's the only one left that I can find.  It's bit of a risky gamble esp given the price even at a discounted price from retail! 

With regards to your SO, I think it'll be a great souvenir with lovely memories attached to it for the upcoming trip since it is ready in time for your milestone birthday.  

@eagle1002us Thanks for chiming in on my coat dilemma.  I guess Max Mara's camelhair coats are considered a classic and staple for a good reason!  But the VB coat seems to be 100% virgin wool. 

@papertiger Thanks again for your input! Will try to find one to try.


----------



## prepster

A structured shoulder can help as women age too.  It doesn't have to be Janet Jackson _Rhythm Nation (_Love her!) or anything, just a little structure to balance and help with posture.


----------



## prepster

lanit said:


> Hi everyone, just popped by to see what!s cooking! Congrats to *Pbp* 's SO being ready, how exciting! Good plan to wait for your bd trip. So much more special to celebrate in style and with champagne. *WeN*, great coat pursuit. Camel hair is marvelous for cold weather. I gave my Calvin Klein to DD since she needs it more on East Coast. I am so lazy and frugal when it comes to wardrobe investments. I will not hesitate to crazily buy H CSGM (um like two Pirouettes and a Tresors for this season), not to mention going in the hole for a Beton mini roulis( second mini roulis at that), so my new pieces for fall are black and pale grey layering dusters from Zara that cost 49 bucks each. So happy with them and they were bought in less that twenty minutes while waiting for the silver event to begin at our H store. They are the perfect weight for our climate too and great necklines for shawls and scarf wearing. Here's one with my new baby beton.
> View attachment 3832838



Beautiful color!


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> When I hear of Balmain, I think of Emmanuelle Alt French Vogue Editor in her Balmain coats and jackets. The strong structured shoulders are Balmain's signature. To do away with it would mean losing it's identity which I don't think will happen.
> View attachment 3832780



Hey @nicole0612 look at her sock boots!


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme hilarious story. Thanks for sharing. You are so awesome for pulling off the quick change, I hope DVF didn't say I told you so.

Lanit love your bag and wow! What a fund on the coats. I would never know.

Wen, oh that's complicated. Don't you hate when shopping gets complicated? I'd love to see the coat. It's so pretty. I was thinking max Mara for camel but perhaps this is more contemporary? I had a Victoria Beckham leather tote several years ago. I was impressed by her design and quality.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hi everyone! Busy week! Hanging with DS1 while he works. Gotta leave for band rehearsal soon. I am mostly caught up.

PBP congratulations!!!! I can't wait to see your SO!

Funny, I am still basically the same size as I've been - maybe 1/2 size bigger since my wedding 17 years ago? The dress still fits, although my proportions have changed a bit (huge thanks to DS2 for widening my hips [emoji654]️ flatter stomach!) I don't think my style has changed but I go on kicks....for years I didn't really wear pants at all, I love dresses and skirts. Now I am focusing a bit more on tailored pieces.

Prepster, I love your list....there are still a few things I don't have. I tend to shy away from double breasted as it doesn't suit me. My Burberry trench is single breasted and black and I tie the belt or swap it for an H belt. Some tan colors don't really work on me.

I really appreciated everyone sharing their personal experiences about the choice to have children....it's such a personal choice. It has also made me aware that I shouldn't say anything when DS1 brings it up (ok, yes, it was while we were at a holiday dinner and five little kids were screaming and he turned to me and said that he doesn't want to have kids and he's 14, but maaaaaaybe he was serious. DS is very aware of who he is and always has been. He doesn't conform to any manner of compartmentalization, which makes me concerned how he will find his "people" as he gets older.) I will be more aware in the future.

What else was there? Jewelry. Love it. Trying to stick with forever pieces. Bags, too. At this point with clothes it's just adding a few pieces here and there. 

As far as the people around here.....it goes back a bit to what I was saying about DS1. Either you fit or you don't and he doesn't, but he doesn't change who he is to fit in. And neither do I. Maybe that's why I love talking with you ladies here....I can be who I am without judgment or prejudice. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]

I know there was more but I can't remember!


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> When I hear of Balmain, I think of Emmanuelle Alt French Vogue Editor in her Balmain coats and jackets. The strong structured shoulders are Balmain's signature. To do away with it would mean losing it's identity which I don't think will happen.
> View attachment 3832780



Great image Moirai!  When I think of Balmain I still think...













I am probably waaaaay over-romanticizing the past, but Balmain, Balenciaga, Jean Muir, Schiaparelli, Chanel, Yves St. Laurent, Givenchy, Dior--reading about them, and studying them, and seeing my grandmothers and aunts all decked out and dressed to the nines--were what made me fall in love with fashion. Even Geoffrey Beene, Bill Blass, and Calvin Klein.  They had great vision, and were so talented.  It's hard these days to get excited about much of what I see.  Every so often someone very talented comes along that takes my breath away, like Ralph Rucci, (Or Raf Simons for Dior in 2012) who designs really beautiful clothes, but there seem to be few true couturiers today.  It is more about shocking, or being "different.". So many designers are trying to be different, somehow they all end up looking the same.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Hi everyone! Busy week! Hanging with DS1 while he works. Gotta leave for band rehearsal soon. I am mostly caught up.
> 
> PBP congratulations!!!! I can't wait to see your SO!
> 
> Funny, I am still basically the same size as I've been - maybe 1/2 size bigger since my wedding 17 years ago? The dress still fits, although my proportions have changed a bit (huge thanks to DS2 for widening my hips [emoji654]️ flatter stomach!) I don't think my style has changed but I go on kicks....for years I didn't really wear pants at all, I love dresses and skirts. Now I am focusing a bit more on tailored pieces.
> 
> Prepster, I love your list....there are still a few things I don't have. I tend to shy away from double breasted as it doesn't suit me. My Burberry trench is single breasted and black and I tie the belt or swap it for an H belt. Some tan colors don't really work on me.
> 
> I really appreciated everyone sharing their personal experiences about the choice to have children....it's such a personal choice. It has also made me aware that I shouldn't say anything when DS1 brings it up (ok, yes, it was while we were at a holiday dinner and five little kids were screaming and he turned to me and said that he doesn't want to have kids and he's 14, but maaaaaaybe he was serious. DS is very aware of who he is and always has been. He doesn't conform to any manner of compartmentalization, which makes me concerned how he will find his "people" as he gets older.) I will be more aware in the future.
> 
> What else was there? Jewelry. Love it. Trying to stick with forever pieces. Bags, too. At this point with clothes it's just adding a few pieces here and there.
> 
> As far as the people around here.....it goes back a bit to what I was saying about DS1. Either you fit or you don't and he doesn't, but he doesn't change who he is to fit in. And neither do I. Maybe that's why I love talking with you ladies here....I can be who I am without judgment or prejudice. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> I know there was more but I can't remember!



Hi BBC. Did you get your rag and bone sweater? How was it? I was thinking about you and the look that you are trying to achieve. I love that look too. I have a Pinterest board of Kelly Rutherford looks. She does that casual elegant look in her off duty looks a lot and she really has it perfected. I try to copy the best I can. Usually I fall short. I think it takes perfect editing to really do it right. So I'm looking forward to seeing your outfits. Have a good weekend.


----------



## MSO13

BBC said:


> Hi everyone! Busy week! Hanging with DS1 while he works. Gotta leave for band rehearsal soon. I am mostly caught up.
> 
> PBP congratulations!!!! I can't wait to see your SO!
> 
> Funny, I am still basically the same size as I've been - maybe 1/2 size bigger since my wedding 17 years ago? The dress still fits, although my proportions have changed a bit (huge thanks to DS2 for widening my hips [emoji654]️ flatter stomach!) I don't think my style has changed but I go on kicks....for years I didn't really wear pants at all, I love dresses and skirts. Now I am focusing a bit more on tailored pieces.
> 
> Prepster, I love your list....there are still a few things I don't have. I tend to shy away from double breasted as it doesn't suit me. My Burberry trench is single breasted and black and I tie the belt or swap it for an H belt. Some tan colors don't really work on me.
> 
> I really appreciated everyone sharing their personal experiences about the choice to have children....it's such a personal choice. It has also made me aware that I shouldn't say anything when DS1 brings it up (ok, yes, it was while we were at a holiday dinner and five little kids were screaming and he turned to me and said that he doesn't want to have kids and he's 14, but maaaaaaybe he was serious. DS is very aware of who he is and always has been. He doesn't conform to any manner of compartmentalization, which makes me concerned how he will find his "people" as he gets older.) I will be more aware in the future.
> 
> What else was there? Jewelry. Love it. Trying to stick with forever pieces. Bags, too. At this point with clothes it's just adding a few pieces here and there.
> 
> As far as the people around here.....it goes back a bit to what I was saying about DS1. Either you fit or you don't and he doesn't, but he doesn't change who he is to fit in. And neither do I. Maybe that's why I love talking with you ladies here....I can be who I am without judgment or prejudice. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> I know there was more but I can't remember!



It's so great to hear how aware you are as a parent. I speak as a child that could not find her people till around age 20, as long as he's not too anti social he'll find his tribe and it sounds like you're open minded to whatever that tribe may be which is great! 

My parents fostered my being different, championed it really and it's served me pretty well. I never like to blend in or have the same things as lots of people and if I do buy something that is relatively conservative or obviously designer, I wear in a way that downplays that fact. I prefer to indulge in truly "fashion" pieces, most is really just clothes and not at all the same as fashion.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> When I hear of Balmain, I think of Emmanuelle Alt French Vogue Editor in her Balmain coats and jackets. The strong structured shoulders are Balmain's signature. To do away with it would mean losing it's identity which I don't think will happen.
> View attachment 3832780



Wow,


----------



## Joannadyne

@pbp I'm so thrilled for you! Have you already mentioned what specs you've ordered for your SO or is it a surprise? It's a K, though, right? I think I remember you saying somewhere that you're not a B gal. 

@cafecreme and @cordie, both your overdressed (or in cordie's case *underdressed*) stories are hilarious! 

@weN84, that coat is gorgeous and would look fantastic on you! I think you should do it!

@prepster and @papertiger, I'm enjoying your musings on fashion. @genie, you rock, too!

I have been a bit overwhelmed with ... everything. Warning: This will be a bit of a downer post. We still don't know what's wrong with DH's vision - he's suffered some loss in his vision and has one pupil that does not dilate as fast as the other. We've seen four vision specialists - glaucoma, retina and now neuro opthamology - and no one can figure out what's wrong yet. Next step is an MRI to look for a tumor. Neuro-opthomologist says his gut tells him whatever is going on is not "sinister" so I am choosing to put some faith and take comfort in that but we're still pretty anxious about it. I am trying not to let my worry show to DH and to be strong for him but it's been hard.

Work has been exhausting. I may have to put my money where my mouth is and try the exercise to turn anxiety to excitement that I talked about eons ago: I've been asked to moderate a panel discussion at a conference and I'm terrified! I've never done it before and it's for a professional audience, not laymen, so I'm afraid I will come off as an idiot. Plus I have nothing to wear that says "serious business professional." I feel uncomfortable in suits/jackets unless it's a knit. I'm usually able to get by with slacks, sweater plus scarf and look presentable enough but this will be in Fla. in about a month, so it'll be hot. What to wear??? I'll need to put in some serious shopping time.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Boy do I have a story for you ladies!  So DBF and I are in upstate NY for a wedding this weekend. My family used to come to this town every summer for my entire childhood, so I am very familiar with it, and with how casual it is. The wedding is later today, but last night the groom (whom DBF knows) invited us to a "cocktail party" and "big dinner" his family was hosting for everyone who had to travel for the wedding. DBF and I are getting ready to go this event when I see he pulls jeans out of his suitcase to put on with his button down. I start mildly freaking out saying "who in their right mind wears jeans to a cocktail party that is being hosted the night before a wedding?!" I was wearing a gorgeous blush Calvin Klein dress with Ferragamo heels; I was pre-wedding cocktail party ready.
> 
> We drive to the party, get out of the car, approach the little lakeside cottage where the party is being held, are about to go inside when I sneak a peak of some people who are milling about outside and in the doorway. Ladies - everyone else is wearing jeans or shorts!! Even the bride was wearing a cream dress with black foam flip flops.
> 
> Of course I freeze like a deer in headlights, dig my heels into the ground, all while protesting to DBF "I can't go in there looking like this!" DBF is just cracking up because he was right about his fashion choices and I was just so wrong. I was trying to explain to him that we couldn't go in there, since I would 1) stick out like a sore thumb and 2) completely show up the bride, which is a huge no-no.
> 
> Luckily the hotel where we are staying is only 10 minutes away, so before anyone noticed us, we ran back to the car to drive to the hotel so I could change into jeans (and this is why you always pack contingency outfits!!)
> 
> We get back to the party and play it off like it was our first time there, and all goes well. An added little detail - the "big dinner" consisted of passes hors d'oeuvres of mini hot dogs and a buffet of deli sandwiches and coleslaw.
> 
> Moral of the story - never trust a man to convey accurate information about the nature of an event, much less it's dress code. [emoji23]



Fantastic story, thank you 

Who was it who said "when in doubt overdress"? I must say it's not always comfortable to look the odd one out because it looks exactly that, the one who didn't get the memo.


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> @pbp I'm so thrilled for you! Have you already mentioned what specs you've ordered for your SO or is it a surprise? It's a K, though, right? I think I remember you saying somewhere that you're not a B gal.
> 
> @cafecreme and @cordie, both your overdressed (or in cordie's case *underdressed*) stories are hilarious!
> 
> @weN84, that coat is gorgeous and would look fantastic on you! I think you should do it!
> 
> @prepster and @papertiger, I'm enjoying your musings on fashion
> 
> I have been a bit overwhelmed with ... everything. Warning: This will be a bit of a downer post. We still don't know what's wrong with DH's vision - he's suffered some loss in his vision and has one pupil that does not dilate as fast as the other. We've seen four vision specialists - glaucoma, retina and now neuro opthamology - and no one can figure out what's wrong yet. Next step is an MRI to look for a tumor. Neuro-opthomologist says his gut tells him whatever is going on is not "sinister" so I am choosing to put some faith and take comfort in that but we're still pretty anxious about it. I am trying not to let my worry show to DH and to be strong for him but it's been hard.
> 
> Work has been exhausting. I may have to put my money where my mouth is and try the exercise to turn anxiety to excitement that I talked about eons ago: I've been asked to moderate a panel discussion at a conference and I'm terrified! I've never done it before and it's for a professional audience, not laymen, so I'm afraid I will come off as an idiot. Plus I have nothing to wear that says "serious business professional." I feel uncomfortable in suits/jackets unless it's a knit. I'm usually able to get by with slacks, sweater plus scarf and look presentable enough but this will be in Fla. in about a month, so it'll be hot. What to wear??? I'll need to put in some serious shopping time.



So sorry to hear about your DH  

When going shopping for something, in theory, outside your comfort zone, make sure anything you buy really feels like you. I would rather feel and dress like 'me' rather than meet others expectations and feel awkward. I've done that twice and I promised I'd never do it again.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Hi everyone! Busy week! Hanging with DS1 while he works. Gotta leave for band rehearsal soon. I am mostly caught up.
> 
> PBP congratulations!!!! I can't wait to see your SO!
> 
> Funny, I am still basically the same size as I've been - maybe 1/2 size bigger since my wedding 17 years ago? The dress still fits, although my proportions have changed a bit (huge thanks to DS2 for widening my hips [emoji654]️ flatter stomach!) I don't think my style has changed but I go on kicks....for years I didn't really wear pants at all, I love dresses and skirts. Now I am focusing a bit more on tailored pieces.
> 
> Prepster, I love your list....there are still a few things I don't have. I tend to shy away from double breasted as it doesn't suit me. My Burberry trench is single breasted and black and I tie the belt or swap it for an H belt. Some tan colors don't really work on me.
> 
> I really appreciated everyone sharing their personal experiences about the choice to have children....it's such a personal choice. It has also made me aware that I shouldn't say anything when DS1 brings it up (ok, yes, it was while we were at a holiday dinner and five little kids were screaming and he turned to me and said that he doesn't want to have kids and he's 14, but maaaaaaybe he was serious. DS is very aware of who he is and always has been. He doesn't conform to any manner of compartmentalization, which makes me concerned how he will find his "people" as he gets older.) I will be more aware in the future.
> 
> What else was there? Jewelry. Love it. Trying to stick with forever pieces. Bags, too. At this point with clothes it's just adding a few pieces here and there.
> 
> As far as the people around here.....it goes back a bit to what I was saying about DS1. Either you fit or you don't and he doesn't, but he doesn't change who he is to fit in. And neither do I. Maybe that's why I love talking with you ladies here....I can be who I am without judgment or prejudice. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> I know there was more but I can't remember!



DS sounds like an observant, forthright and mature young man. Good for him, whatever he chooses for his future.


----------



## MSO13

Joannadyne said:


> @pbp I'm so thrilled for you! Have you already mentioned what specs you've ordered for your SO or is it a surprise? It's a K, though, right? I think I remember you saying somewhere that you're not a B gal.
> 
> @cafecreme and @cordie, both your overdressed (or in cordie's case *underdressed*) stories are hilarious!
> 
> @weN84, that coat is gorgeous and would look fantastic on you! I think you should do it!
> 
> @prepster and @papertiger, I'm enjoying your musings on fashion. @genie, you rock, too!
> 
> I have been a bit overwhelmed with ... everything. Warning: This will be a bit of a downer post. We still don't know what's wrong with DH's vision - he's suffered some loss in his vision and has one pupil that does not dilate as fast as the other. We've seen four vision specialists - glaucoma, retina and now neuro opthamology - and no one can figure out what's wrong yet. Next step is an MRI to look for a tumor. Neuro-opthomologist says his gut tells him whatever is going on is not "sinister" so I am choosing to put some faith and take comfort in that but we're still pretty anxious about it. I am trying not to let my worry show to DH and to be strong for him but it's been hard.
> 
> Work has been exhausting. I may have to put my money where my mouth is and try the exercise to turn anxiety to excitement that I talked about eons ago: I've been asked to moderate a panel discussion at a conference and I'm terrified! I've never done it before and it's for a professional audience, not laymen, so I'm afraid I will come off as an idiot. Plus I have nothing to wear that says "serious business professional." I feel uncomfortable in suits/jackets unless it's a knit. I'm usually able to get by with slacks, sweater plus scarf and look presentable enough but this will be in Fla. in about a month, so it'll be hot. What to wear??? I'll need to put in some serious shopping time.



I'm sorry about your DH! I have a family member with macular degeneration which is now under control but vision stuff is scary. I hope you get a diagnosis soon.

I second @papertiger I don't wear suits but if I need to fit in in a suit and tie crowd (rarely happens) I find separates and accessories that give me a feeling of dressing like myself.  A boucle jacket, a long skinny scarf tied like a neck tie, a white silk blouse, leather pants and appropriate shoes rather than a skirt suit or matchy match suit. You need to feel like yourself so if you like wearing slacks, a sweater and scarf find an elevated version of that. You can do it!

edited to add: one time I wore a matching formal skirt suit at a job when I was young and it was different than my usual dress, my bosses all commented that I looked like I was playing dress up. Now I feel like myself always.


----------



## prepster

Joannadyne said:


> @pbp I'm so thrilled for you! Have you already mentioned what specs you've ordered for your SO or is it a surprise? It's a K, though, right? I think I remember you saying somewhere that you're not a B gal.
> 
> @cafecreme and @cordie, both your overdressed (or in cordie's case *underdressed*) stories are hilarious!
> 
> @weN84, that coat is gorgeous and would look fantastic on you! I think you should do it!
> 
> @prepster and @papertiger, I'm enjoying your musings on fashion. @genie, you rock, too!
> 
> I have been a bit overwhelmed with ... everything. Warning: This will be a bit of a downer post. We still don't know what's wrong with DH's vision - he's suffered some loss in his vision and has one pupil that does not dilate as fast as the other. We've seen four vision specialists - glaucoma, retina and now neuro opthamology - and no one can figure out what's wrong yet. Next step is an MRI to look for a tumor. Neuro-opthomologist says his gut tells him whatever is going on is not "sinister" so I am choosing to put some faith and take comfort in that but we're still pretty anxious about it. I am trying not to let my worry show to DH and to be strong for him but it's been hard.
> 
> Work has been exhausting. I may have to put my money where my mouth is and try the exercise to turn anxiety to excitement that I talked about eons ago: I've been asked to moderate a panel discussion at a conference and I'm terrified! I've never done it before and it's for a professional audience, not laymen, so I'm afraid I will come off as an idiot. Plus I have nothing to wear that says "serious business professional." I feel uncomfortable in suits/jackets unless it's a knit. I'm usually able to get by with slacks, sweater plus scarf and look presentable enough but this will be in Fla. in about a month, so it'll be hot. What to wear??? I'll need to put in some serious shopping time.



I am so sorry to hear about your DH.  I hope they get to the bottom of it soon!  .  I don't know how you feel about red, and St. John, but St. John has a gorgeous suit on sale now called "Clair."  It is collarless, and slightly cut-away so I think it would look structured but feel cool(er).  And the color would be dynamite for a presentation, and keep all eyes on you!   You could even just get the jacket and wear it over a navy sleeveless shell and navy skirt you already own.  (?)  They also have a pretty sleeveless sheath in knit called "Zula," for less than half price that could work on its own or with the jacket.  P.S.  There is no possible way you could ever come off as anything close to an idiot.


----------



## papertiger

Off to an exhibition at Gucci tomorrow, I think it's very nice they still invite me to things when I've really only bought (what they consider) 'bits' for the last couple of years. I'm hoping to pick a necklace and ring I had my eye on but if it's too busy I'll leave it to another day. 

Previously we've discussed brooches, and I really enjoyed seeing them. I'm about to 'invest' in a (not too pink) rg and diamond elephant for Tiffany Save the Wild. I can't remember the last time I bought a brooch. I guess I'm thinking tweed lapels or breast pocket (@weN84 was so creative). Any ideas greatly appreciated? 

In case anyone's wondering, I think I may have considered this piece even without the charity aspect but it certainly makes it easier to say yes to, this is my very first piece from Tiffany. I get the feeling from the jewellery boards the brand is not as popular as it perhaps once was. Perhaps that's more a tPF thing?


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> .....As far as the people around here.....it goes back a bit to what I was saying about DS1. Either you fit or you don't and he doesn't, but he doesn't change who he is to fit in. And neither do I. Maybe that's why I love talking with you ladies here....I can be who I am without judgment or prejudice. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] I know there was more but I can't remember!



Growing up my dad told me two wise things I'll never forget.  One was, "Just because someone isn't your friend, doesn't mean they're your enemy," and also "You need to be able to be a team player in order to be a good leader, but you can be a good team player without requiring yourself to fit in.  Not fitting in is usually the sign of a leader."  It sounds like your son is confident without being at all arrogant, and he knows that he wants to live a life true to himself.  Good for him!   He probably gets that from you!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme hilarious story. Thanks for sharing. You are so awesome for pulling off the quick change, I hope DVF didn't say I told you so.
> 
> Lanit love your bag and wow! What a fund on the coats. I would never know.
> 
> Wen, oh that's complicated. Don't you hate when shopping gets complicated? I'd love to see the coat. It's so pretty. I was thinking max Mara for camel but perhaps this is more contemporary? I had a Victoria Beckham leather tote several years ago. I was impressed by her design and quality.





papertiger said:


> Fantastic story, thank you
> 
> Who was it who said "when in doubt overdress"? I must say it's not always comfortable to look the odd one out because it looks exactly that, the one who didn't get the memo.



I think he was thinking "I told you so" but didn't say it...maybe because he actually didn't tell me so since I was the one who had him convinced he was going to be under-dressed!

I was telling myself on the way to the party better to be overdressed than underdressed but that did not apply in this case [emoji23]


----------



## MSO13

papertiger said:


> Off to an exhibition at Gucci tomorrow, I think it's very nice they still invite me to things when I've really only bought (what they consider) 'bits' for the last couple of years. I'm hoping to pick a necklace and ring I had my eye on but if it's too busy I'll leave it to another day.
> 
> Previously we've discussed brooches, and I really enjoyed seeing them. I'm about to 'invest' in a (not too pink) rg and diamond elephant for Tiffany Save the Wild. I can't remember the last time I bought a brooch. I guess I'm thinking tweed lapels or breast pocket (@weN84 was so creative). Any ideas greatly appreciated?
> 
> In case anyone's wondering, I think I may have considered this piece even without the charity aspect but it certainly makes it easier to say yes to, this is my very first piece from Tiffany. I get the feeling from the jewellery boards the brand is not as popular as it perhaps once was. Perhaps that's more a tPF thing?



I have a soft spot for Tiffany, I grew up in NY and gifts always were given and received in the blue box, its such a safe place for giving gifts I still go there for wedding and client gifts. Sadly they don't stock a lot of gift items in the stores now so I have to do a lot of online ordering. I think tPF actually reflects disdain for brands that are very popular. I don't read a lot of the other forums but it does seem that there's a point of over saturation within the community and people move on to the next thing perceived as more rare or special. Like how many leave Chanel to come to H and some leave H to go to Delvaux  

In the real world I see Tiffany as still wildly popular. I'm not a jewelry connoisseur so I don't know much about quality changes as they've expanded if there are any. They do seem to be broadening their customer base by offering lower priced items and more silver. I googled your elephant and it's beautiful and the charity aspect is wonderful.  Besides, I know you buy and wear what you like and I'm sure you'll find ways to wear it!  You could add it to a head scarf/turban for embellishment.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> Off to an exhibition at Gucci tomorrow, I think it's very nice they still invite me to things when I've really only bought (what they consider) 'bits' for the last couple of years. I'm hoping to pick a necklace and ring I had my eye on but if it's too busy I'll leave it to another day.
> 
> Previously we've discussed brooches, and I really enjoyed seeing them. I'm about to 'invest' in a (not too pink) rg and diamond elephant for Tiffany Save the Wild. I can't remember the last time I bought a brooch. I guess I'm thinking tweed lapels or breast pocket (@weN84 was so creative). Any ideas greatly appreciated?
> 
> In case anyone's wondering, I think I may have considered this piece even without the charity aspect but it certainly makes it easier to say yes to, this is my very first piece from Tiffany. I get the feeling from the jewellery boards the brand is not as popular as it perhaps once was. Perhaps that's more a tPF thing?



That is a beautiful brooch, papertiger.  It would look gorgeous on tweed, or any of your Fall clothes.  Just lovely.

You're right, it's more just a TPF thing.  It appears that tPF in general leans more toward mainstream status items that are trending.   I've noticed in the jewelry threads the focus is mostly on pieces like the Love bracelet, Trinity ring, Juste un Clou, Rolex, VCA Alhambra.  All gorgeous pieces (that many of us have and adore, for sure), but not the entirety of beautiful jewelry.  You don't hear much chat about Schlumberger, Mish, Graff, Bulgari, Buccellatti, Piaget, Hublot, Breguet, Pateck Philippe...or even lesser known pieces from Cartier or VCA.  So we're probably not the best barometer here of popularity or price, more what's trending at the moment.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I think he was thinking "I told you so" but didn't say it...maybe because he actually didn't tell me so since I was the one who had him convinced he was going to be under-dressed!
> 
> I was telling myself on the way to the party better to be overdressed than underdressed but that did not apply in this case


Great story. Every woman's worst nightmare is looking like they are dressed for the wrong party.  It takes a big ego to get past it or age lol!




prepster said:


> That is a beautiful brooch, papertiger.  It would look gorgeous on tweed, or any of your Fall clothes.  Just lovely.
> 
> You're right, it's more just a TPF thing.  It appears that tPF in general leans more toward mainstream status items that are trending.   I've noticed in the jewelry threads the focus is mostly on pieces like the Love bracelet, Trinity ring, Juste un Clou, Rolex, VCA Alhambra.  All gorgeous pieces (that many of us have and adore, for sure), but not the entirety of beautiful jewelry.  You don't hear much chat about Schlumberger, Mish, Graff, Bulgari, Buccellatti, Piaget, Pateck Philippe...or even lesser known pieces from Cartier or VCA.  So we're probably not the best barometer here of popularity, more what's trending at the moment.



I think tPF is a total bubble.  It is a huge mistake to think that what goes on here is representative of the real world.  This universe is a tiny segment and a very privileged one at that.  There is an awful lot of keeping up with your virtual friends and that is also probably why friends who are not tPF friends do not understand what gets discussed here.  On my recent travels, I made a feeble attempt to have a conversation regarding the fashions and styling trends  that I was observing in Japan.  Apparently I was the only person who took notice or was in the least bit interested.  Needless to say, I kept it all to myself afterwards.


----------



## Meta

@Pocketbook Pup If you mean contemporary by the design, then I suppose yes the VB coat is bit more modern and sleek. I prefer straight lines and clean cuts in general. Mostly tomboyish style with the occasional ruffles/bows here.  And we'll see if I end up buying the coat although it seems that no one is keen to pull the trigger on it given the large size! (Hence me toying with the idea of buying and altering since it's finally Fall and I'm looking for coats once again.) 

@Joannadyne Thanks for your input  and hope all goes well with your DH! 

@papertiger Thanks for sharing about the brooch. I've heard of the necklace and charm but wasn't aware that it also came in a brooch. That's a weakness and I may go check it out tomorrow! I think @MSO13 suggestion on the head scarf/turban is a good idea if you planned on wearing one. Otherwise, I think either the lapel or breast pocket would be 

@prepster I enjoy your analysis on fashion and I agree with you that the forum learns toward mainstream status items. I picked my wedding band from Chaumet instead of the usual "popular" brands. It's discreet and I've gotten compliments on it without others knowing where it's from. That's always a  in my books.


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> I have a soft spot for Tiffany, I grew up in NY and gifts always were given and received in the blue box, its such a safe place for giving gifts I still go there for wedding and client gifts. Sadly they don't stock a lot of gift items in the stores now so I have to do a lot of online ordering. I think tPF actually reflects disdain for brands that are very popular. I don't read a lot of the other forums but it does seem that there's a point of over saturation within the community and people move on to the next thing perceived as more rare or special. Like how many leave Chanel to come to H and some leave H to go to Delvaux
> 
> In the real world I see Tiffany as still wildly popular. I'm not a jewelry connoisseur so I don't know much about quality changes as they've expanded if there are any. They do seem to be broadening their customer base by offering lower priced items and more silver. I googled your elephant and it's beautiful and the charity aspect is wonderful.  Besides, I know you buy and wear what you like and I'm sure you'll find ways to wear it!  You could add it to a head scarf/turban for embellishment.



Thank you so much for your POV. I buy gifts from Asprey in the same way, just a purple box instead of light blue. T seem to have many price points covered, that's true, many jewellers don't bother with silver. Good points on exclusivity and perceived hierarchy too.

I absolutely the idea of pinning it on my brown wool turban, ty


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup If you mean contemporary by the design, then I suppose yes the VB coat is bit more modern and sleek. I prefer straight lines and clean cuts in general. Mostly tomboyish style with the occasional ruffles/bows here.  And we'll see if I end up buying the coat although it seems that no one is keen to pull the trigger on it given the large size! (Hence me toying with the idea of buying and altering since it's finally Fall and I'm looking for coats once again.)
> 
> @Joannadyne Thanks for your input  and hope all goes well with your DH!
> 
> @papertiger Thanks for sharing about the brooch. I've heard of the necklace and charm but wasn't aware that it also came in a brooch. That's a weakness and I may go check it out tomorrow! I think @MSO13 suggestion on the head scarf/turban is a good idea if you planned on wearing one. Otherwise, I think either the lapel or breast pocket would be
> 
> @prepster I enjoy your analysis on fashion and I agree with you that the forum learns toward mainstream status items. I picked my wedding band from Chaumet instead of the usual "popular" brands. It's discreet and I've gotten compliments on it without others knowing where it's from. That's always a  in my books.



Excellent, perhaps I'll see you there 

Chaumet, another venerable establishment to buy from. How wonderful to have bought your band from there.

For a more British flavour Stephen Webster and Theo Fennell also make some wonderful pieces, many suitable for forever sentiments and not all of them 'out there'.


----------



## scarf1

@Joannadyne - best wishes for a good outcome with DH. My DH had some vision issues a few years ago, which were scary for him. Luckily they resolved without MD intervention.

Tiffany- OK, I have a lot of Tiffany. My DH bought me the first piece about 25 years ago, and he has stuck to  the blue box ever since. TBH, we have never really explored Cartier, VCA, or some of the other status brands . Everything he has bought me has been in gold or platinum. One interesting thing is that they regularly retire designs, so some of my older pieces are not seen very often. Also, we have a wonderful SA at the Ala Moana store ( Honolulu).


----------



## momasaurus

Just realized my brand new H "Oxford" bracelet had fallen off my wrist! Retraced my steps and found it in the middle of a parking lot. I'm glad it's not lost, but it has been run over and there are awful marks and tears all over it. My similarly constructed "Illusion" bracelet also often falls off randomly. (I seriously need to check the clasp on these pieces - any advice?)


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> @pbp I'm so thrilled for you! Have you already mentioned what specs you've ordered for your SO or is it a surprise? It's a K, though, right? I think I remember you saying somewhere that you're not a B gal.
> 
> @cafecreme and @cordie, both your overdressed (or in cordie's case *underdressed*) stories are hilarious!
> 
> @weN84, that coat is gorgeous and would look fantastic on you! I think you should do it!
> 
> @prepster and @papertiger, I'm enjoying your musings on fashion. @genie, you rock, too!
> 
> I have been a bit overwhelmed with ... everything. Warning: This will be a bit of a downer post. We still don't know what's wrong with DH's vision - he's suffered some loss in his vision and has one pupil that does not dilate as fast as the other. We've seen four vision specialists - glaucoma, retina and now neuro opthamology - and no one can figure out what's wrong yet. Next step is an MRI to look for a tumor. Neuro-opthomologist says his gut tells him whatever is going on is not "sinister" so I am choosing to put some faith and take comfort in that but we're still pretty anxious about it. I am trying not to let my worry show to DH and to be strong for him but it's been hard.
> 
> Work has been exhausting. I may have to put my money where my mouth is and try the exercise to turn anxiety to excitement that I talked about eons ago: I've been asked to moderate a panel discussion at a conference and I'm terrified! I've never done it before and it's for a professional audience, not laymen, so I'm afraid I will come off as an idiot. Plus I have nothing to wear that says "serious business professional." I feel uncomfortable in suits/jackets unless it's a knit. I'm usually able to get by with slacks, sweater plus scarf and look presentable enough but this will be in Fla. in about a month, so it'll be hot. What to wear??? I'll need to put in some serious shopping time.


*@Joannadyne*,  I've moderated a fair amount of panels b/c it was the only way I could argue the travel was worthwhile.  Try to get advance copies of the papers or familiarize yourself with the viewpoint of each panel member.   Most important, think up some questions to ask the panelists if so you keep discussion going even if audience poops out.  I think you can also ask a question yourself if you have one.  I've done that.   

 I take it you have to introduce the speakers and take questions from the audience?  It's easier than you think.   And, you'll feel real good after it's done.  At the conferences I go to I just wear nice separates, sometimes a scarf, the idea is not to look like a stuffed shirt, real formal.  I do not wear heels, just oxfords.   I suspect the dress for your conference will be basically sporty-casual b/c that's a vacation destination.  You don't want to overdress, particularly for Florida.  But if you do, then just dress down the next day.   It's not the end of the world.

Vision problems are not easy to endure especially when the problem is not straightforward.  I speak from experience and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## arabesques

eagle1002us said:


> I understand what you're saying as, "health & life are contingent, it's ok if fashion is, too."  Is that right?   I like how you express the need to preserve something beautiful even if it's only for a stretch of time.
> 
> Ethnic silver jewelry, Indian Rajasthan for example, is timeless.  Jensen and other Scandinavian designers are timeless.  The idea of combining them with H silver is inspired.



You are beautifully perceptive and rephrase my thoughts elegantly.  Thank you.


----------



## scarf1

I agree


eagle1002us said:


> *@Joannadyne*,  I've moderated a fair amount of panels b/c it was the only way I could argue the travel was worthwhile.  Try to get advance copies of the papers or familiarize yourself with the viewpoint of each panel member.   Most important, think up some questions to ask the panelists if so you keep discussion going even if audience poops out.  I think you can also ask a question yourself if you have one.  I've done that.
> 
> I take it you have to introduce the speakers and take questions from the audience?  It's easier than you think.   And, you'll feel real good after it's done.  At the conferences I go to I just wear nice separates, sometimes a scarf, the idea is not to look like a stuffed shirt, real formal.  I do not wear heels, just oxfords.   I suspect the dress for your conference will be basically sporty-casual b/c that's a vacation destination.  You don't want to overdress, particularly for Florida.  But if you do, then just dress down the next day.   It's not the end of the world.
> 
> Vision problems are not easy to endure especially when the problem is not straightforward.  I speak from experience and I'll leave it at that.


 with the separates approach. I would consider a nice perhaps long lightweight cardigan over a nice tee or blouse, pants, and flat shoes. Even though fla will be warm, it is often cool or cold in convention centers, hotel ballrooms, etc.


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> @pbp I'm so thrilled for you! Have you already mentioned what specs you've ordered for your SO or is it a surprise? It's a K, though, right? I think I remember you saying somewhere that you're not a B gal.
> 
> @cafecreme and @cordie, both your overdressed (or in cordie's case *underdressed*) stories are hilarious!
> 
> @weN84, that coat is gorgeous and would look fantastic on you! I think you should do it!
> 
> @prepster and @papertiger, I'm enjoying your musings on fashion. @genie, you rock, too!
> 
> I have been a bit overwhelmed with ... everything. Warning: This will be a bit of a downer post. We still don't know what's wrong with DH's vision - he's suffered some loss in his vision and has one pupil that does not dilate as fast as the other. We've seen four vision specialists - glaucoma, retina and now neuro opthamology - and no one can figure out what's wrong yet. Next step is an MRI to look for a tumor. Neuro-opthomologist says his gut tells him whatever is going on is not "sinister" so I am choosing to put some faith and take comfort in that but we're still pretty anxious about it. I am trying not to let my worry show to DH and to be strong for him but it's been hard.
> 
> Work has been exhausting. I may have to put my money where my mouth is and try the exercise to turn anxiety to excitement that I talked about eons ago: I've been asked to moderate a panel discussion at a conference and I'm terrified! I've never done it before and it's for a professional audience, not laymen, so I'm afraid I will come off as an idiot. Plus I have nothing to wear that says "serious business professional." I feel uncomfortable in suits/jackets unless it's a knit. I'm usually able to get by with slacks, sweater plus scarf and look presentable enough but this will be in Fla. in about a month, so it'll be hot. What to wear??? I'll need to put in some serious shopping time.



So sorry to read about the worrisome health issues. Agree that keeping a positive outlook is best right now.

As for panel moderation: you got this! It's not about you, it's about the presenters. They will be nervous! Think about making *them* shine and you'll be great. Do your homework, and then be your curious and engaged self. If you can spend time in the space before the event, take advantage of that to get comfortable. 

Others here will get your wardrobe sorted out LOL.


----------



## momasaurus

MSO13 said:


> I have a soft spot for Tiffany, I grew up in NY and gifts always were given and received in the blue box, its such a safe place for giving gifts I still go there for wedding and client gifts. Sadly they don't stock a lot of gift items in the stores now so I have to do a lot of online ordering. I think tPF actually reflects disdain for brands that are very popular. I don't read a lot of the other forums but it does seem that there's a point of over saturation within the community and people move on to the next thing perceived as more rare or special. Like how many leave Chanel to come to H and some leave H to go to Delvaux
> 
> In the real world I see Tiffany as still wildly popular. I'm not a jewelry connoisseur so I don't know much about quality changes as they've expanded if there are any. They do seem to be broadening their customer base by offering lower priced items and more silver. I googled your elephant and it's beautiful and the charity aspect is wonderful.  Besides, I know you buy and wear what you like and I'm sure you'll find ways to wear it!  You could add it to a head scarf/turban for embellishment.



Same here. In our family the blue box always meant celebration.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi BBC. Did you get your rag and bone sweater? How was it? I was thinking about you and the look that you are trying to achieve. I love that look too. I have a Pinterest board of Kelly Rutherford looks. She does that casual elegant look in her off duty looks a lot and she really has it perfected. I try to copy the best I can. Usually I fall short. I think it takes perfect editing to really do it right. So I'm looking forward to seeing your outfits. Have a good weekend.



Oh yes, PBP, I bought it. It will be perfect with the leather leggings and either boots or the black flats in my mind that I haven't bought yet (excuse me, WHO is buying all these velvet shoes??? How are you going to wear them in a NY winter?) I will absolutely post pics!!!



MSO13 said:


> It's so great to hear how aware you are as a parent. I speak as a child that could not find her people till around age 20, as long as he's not too anti social he'll find his tribe and it sounds like you're open minded to whatever that tribe may be which is great!
> 
> My parents fostered my being different, championed it really and it's served me pretty well. I never like to blend in or have the same things as lots of people and if I do buy something that is relatively conservative or obviously designer, I wear in a way that downplays that fact. I prefer to indulge in truly "fashion" pieces, most is really just clothes and not at all the same as fashion.





papertiger said:


> DS sounds like an observant, forthright and mature young man. Good for him, whatever he chooses for his future.





prepster said:


> Growing up my dad told me two wise things I'll never forget.  One was, "Just because someone isn't your friend, doesn't mean they're your enemy," and also "You need to be able to be a team player in order to be a good leader, but you can be a good team player without requiring yourself to fit in.  Not fitting in is usually the sign of a leader."  It sounds like your son is confident without being at all arrogant, and he knows that he wants to live a life true to himself.  Good for him!   He probably gets that from you!



Thank you so much. He and I are very much alike, but he has always been very self-aware. He came out to me when he was 12 (DH's response to me: "you couldn't tell?") and it was completely the opposite of what you might imagine - no hand wringing, no angst, just matter-of-fact and on to the next thing. His interests vary from singing/acting and guitar/rock band to skateboard/riding on his dad's Harley/shooting at the range to coding games/creating servers with his friends online. He's not anti-social, but he's particular about his friends and, because he doesn't conform to any typical group, his varied interests and opinions, coupled with his hectic schedule, make friendships just a bit more challenging.

And of course as a parent, I worry! DS2 has it a lot easier in this regard. Ok. Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne I am so sorry to hear about your husband's problem. I hope it resolves itself. I'm sure you will look great and di a wonderful job. The others here gave some great advice.

Momasurus, no! Your new bracelet? I'm so sorry. That stinks. 

Here is a photo of my hair color. Keep in mind I only highlight twice per year and I'm due when I go back in 6 weeks. It's supposed to be balayage but you can see that the highlights are much too numerous. My colorist always does too much. I'm considering booking with my friend's colorist in New York next time instead.


----------



## JolieS

prepster said:


> Great image Moirai!  When I think of Balmain I still think...
> 
> View attachment 3833041
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833042
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833043
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833044
> 
> 
> I am probably waaaaay over-romanticizing the past, but Balmain, Balenciaga, Jean Muir, Schiaparelli, Chanel, Yves St. Laurent, Givenchy, Dior--reading about them, and studying them, and seeing my grandmothers and aunts all decked out and dressed to the nines--were what made me fall in love with fashion. Even Geoffrey Beene, Bill Blass, and Calvin Klein.  They had great vision, and were so talented.  It's hard these days to get excited about much of what I see.  Every so often someone very talented comes along that takes my breath away, like Ralph Rucci, (Or Raf Simons for Dior in 2012) who designs really beautiful clothes, but there seem to be few true couturiers today.  It is more about shocking, or being "different.". So many designers are trying to be different, somehow they all end up looking the same.


----------



## JolieS

Have never owned a Balmain or a Balenciaga, but the mention of Jean Muir brought a tear to my eye.  Such lovely, feminine dresses, always elegant and appropriate. Sigh...


----------



## Mininana

PBP does your colorist do this when doing balayage? I find that this gave me the most natural results


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> PBP does your colorist do this when doing balayage? I find that this gave me the most natural results
> 
> View attachment 3833339



What?! No. Seriously? I had someone in Austin who painted it very very lightly. Loved that. This guy suggests that it's better to do it with foils. Ughh yeah that's fool highlights.

I did have him do olaplex and I got the home stuff to use once a week. It's worth a try.


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What?! No. Seriously? I had someone in Austin who painted it very very lightly. Loved that. This guy suggests that it's better to do it with foils. Ughh yeah that's fool highlights.
> 
> I did have him do olaplex and I got the home stuff to use once a week. It's worth a try.



For real! I swear!! Check out guy tang on Instagram,he uses different methods, this one being one of them 

I don't know what this is called but it resembles trying to comb your hair so that only some strands show, others go "up" and they only color the ones remaining


----------



## Mininana

Attaching pic!




Ok so apparently it's called back combing


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> Attaching pic!
> 
> View attachment 3833346
> 
> 
> Ok so apparently it's called back combing



Oh my. I'm frightened. [emoji33]


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my. I'm frightened. [emoji33]



Lol it looks good I promise!! The hair nest does look scary though haha!!


----------



## Genie27

That's very creative!!


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> Just realized my brand new H "Oxford" bracelet had fallen off my wrist! Retraced my steps and found it in the middle of a parking lot. I'm glad it's not lost, but it has been run over and there are awful marks and tears all over it. My similarly constructed "Illusion" bracelet also often falls off randomly. (I seriously need to check the clasp on these pieces - any advice?)



Oh no!     That's rotten.    Gosh, momasaurus, I would think the scratches on the clasp could be buffed out by a jeweler.  Could Leather Surgeons take a look at the strap?  I've never used them, but have heard they can work miracles.


----------



## Joannadyne

@papertiger and @MSO13, that's great advice about dressing like "me" rather than to impress others. I will take it to heart!

@prepster, thank you for the St John suggestion - I really loved their older knits because they were so flattering and forgiving to plump figures but I stopped looking at their stuff when they switched over to their Milano knit, which I found to be too uncomfortable. But I'll take a look at the jacket you mentioned! Also, I love what your dad said, especially the first one. My boss gave me some feedback that I sometimes have an "us vs. them" mentality with other departments and your dad's advice is a bit eye-opening for me. I'm not adversarial in my personal life but often feel like I am fighting for resources at work so yes, whoever was not my friend was a de facto enemy! I'll try to take your dad's advice to heart. [emoji847]

@weN84 I adore you. That is all. [emoji5]

@scarf1, I'm glad your DH's vision problems resolved on its own! What a relief that must have been. I'm hoping for the same outcome. And Ala Moana for Tiffany? For some reason, I thought you were in the SoCal area! Ala Moana was where I got my first Tiffany piece about 25 years ago - I remember being so excited when they built that store. Good memories. [emoji5]

@momasaurus OH, NO! Your brand new bracelet that I didn't even get the chance to admire yet??? I'm glad you found it but augh about its condition! I'm so sorry. [emoji24] 

But on another note, thank you and @eagle1002us so much for your encouraging words about the moderating gig! After reading both your comments, I feel so much less nervous about it. I will do exactly as you two suggest and hope the session isn't too long, haha. Part of my anxiety is I know my boss will be there, and I'm a better performer if I don't know anyone in audience. [emoji6]

@BBC, your DS1 sounds a lot like mine, except he loathes the spotlight. Your kids are lucky to have a mom who is so sensitive to their needs like you are!

@pocketbookpup Thanks for your kind words about DH. It's been rather cathartic to let it all out and yours and everyone else's good wishes are bolstering me up. This forum is THE BEST and all of you are fantastic and fascinating women! Group honk! [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> Oh yes, PBP, I bought it. It will be perfect with the leather leggings and either boots or the black flats in my mind that I haven't bought yet (excuse me, WHO is buying all these velvet shoes??? How are you going to wear them in a NY winter?) I will absolutely post pics!!!
> 
> Thank you so much. He and I are very much alike, but he has always been very self-aware. He came out to me when he was 12 (DH's response to me: "you couldn't tell?") and it was completely the opposite of what you might imagine - no hand wringing, no angst, just matter-of-fact and on to the next thing. His interests vary from singing/acting and guitar/rock band to skateboard/riding on his dad's Harley/shooting at the range to coding games/creating servers with his friends online. He's not anti-social, but he's particular about his friends and, because he doesn't conform to any typical group, his varied interests and opinions, coupled with his hectic schedule, make friendships just a bit more challenging.
> 
> And of course as a parent, I worry! DS2 has it a lot easier in this regard. Ok. Sorry to hijack the thread.



I don't think it's possible to hijack this thread.  It's like Seinfeld--it's a show about nothing!   

I have no doubt you worry as a mom.  But it sounds like he's got it pretty well together.   Kids are amazing.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Joannadyne I am so sorry to hear about your husband's problem. I hope it resolves itself. I'm sure you will look great and di a wonderful job. The others here gave some great advice.
> 
> Momasurus, no! Your new bracelet? I'm so sorry. That stinks.
> 
> Here is a photo of my hair color. Keep in mind I only highlight twice per year and I'm due when I go back in 6 weeks. It's supposed to be balayage but you can see that the highlights are much too numerous. My colorist always does too much. I'm considering booking with my friend's colorist in New York next time instead.
> 
> View attachment 3833316


Nice hair!!! It looks soft and luscious too.
I am bummed about the bracelet. What's with those clasps?


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Oh no!     That's rotten.    Gosh, momasaurus, I would think the scratches on the clasp could be buffed out by a jeweler.  Could Leather Surgeons take a look at the strap?  I've never used them, but have heard they can work miracles.


Thanks, prepster. I will look into Leather Surgeons. Have you used them for repairs? I'm away at the moment but when I get home I'll see what I can do with the usual leather balms and buffing.


----------



## Mininana

momasaurus said:


> Nice hair!!! It looks soft and luscious too.
> I am bummed about the bracelet. What's with those clasps?



Sorry about the bracelet


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> Thanks, prepster. I will look into Leather Surgeons. Have you used them for repairs? I'm away at the moment but when I get home I'll see what I can do with the usual leather balms and buffing.



I'm sorry to say I haven't used them.  However I do know that leather guys can work miracles.  I dragged one of my good bridles from my trailer hitch once (it's complicated ) and a saddle maker made it look almost like new.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Joannadyne I am so sorry to hear about your husband's problem. I hope it resolves itself. I'm sure you will look great and di a wonderful job. The others here gave some great advice.
> 
> Momasurus, no! Your new bracelet? I'm so sorry. That stinks.
> 
> Here is a photo of my hair color. Keep in mind I only highlight twice per year and I'm due when I go back in 6 weeks. It's supposed to be balayage but you can see that the highlights are much too numerous. My colorist always does too much. I'm considering booking with my friend's colorist in New York next time instead.
> 
> View attachment 3833316


I think your hair color is very pretty.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Nice hair!!! It looks soft and luscious too.
> I am bummed about the bracelet. What's with those clasps?


The design strikes me that movement of your wrist throughout the day probably loosens the tightness of the bracelet from when you first put it on.   It would be better if H had a more secure clasp.  The CDCs seem to be pretty secure to me, they stay on well.  Perhaps you can tighten the bracelet every now and then thru the day.  It's a bummer.  And, having your bracelet run over in a parking lot, how galling is that?  I'm a big fan of safety chains but a leather bracelet like the Illusion does not allow for that.


----------



## EmileH

eagle1002us said:


> I think your hair color is very pretty.



Well thank you eagle but it's much lighter and more highlighted than I prefer. My natural color was more like Nicole's. And the colorist doesn't listen or keep up to date I fear. I had to ask about the olaplex. It was never offered.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> The design strikes me that movement of your wrist throughout the day probably loosens the tightness of the bracelet from when you first put it on.   It would be better if H had a more secure clasp.  The CDCs seem to be pretty secure to me, they stay on well.  Perhaps you can tighten the bracelet every now and then thru the day.  It's a bummer.  And, having your bracelet run over in a parking lot, how galling is that?  I'm a big fan of safety chains but a leather bracelet like the Illusion does not allow for that.


This clasp is like the one on the illusion - you can't really tighten it, as it's just like a little gate that closes over the overlapping leather straps. I don't know what makes it suddenly open, but it is annoying!


----------



## Moirai

Hi Chatsters! I'm traveling so have not been able to keep up.

@weN84, that is a beautiful VB coat. I don't own any from her line but am sure it's high quality. I would go for it since you love it. I would consider first if the size is so discrepant that alterations would make it disproportional.

@Sheikha Latifa, Happy Birthday to you! Hope you bought yourself a lovely gift.

@Cordeliere and @cafecreme15, your stories are too funny. That's something that would happen to me and of course knowing my luck I would just have to suck it up and endure.

@Pirula, how pretty you are! That jacket will look even more amazing after alterations.

@lanit, lovely pic of the mini roulis and jacket. You style beautifully.

@BBC, your DS is a wonderful smart kid. It takes a lot of courage and strength to stay true to oneself especially at a young age. More power to him!

@Joannadyne, sorry to hear of your DH health issue. I wish you both all the best and that the MRI will give answers. It is a very stressful time and your DH will appreciate your positivity not to mention your support. In regards to outfit and prep for moderator, you got great advice already. When you mentioned knit wear, I thought of St. John just like prepster. To save some money, check out the sale prices at Nordst online or visit St. John outlet stores. The level of formality of the outfit would depend on the subject matter whether about serious issues or casual like vacation and the venue, upper level hotel etc. Wear what makes you feel good and powerful. Incorporate one of your scarves if it gives you that extra confidence.


----------



## EmileH

Sheiks Latifa happy happy birthday! [emoji324]


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Just realized my brand new H "Oxford" bracelet had fallen off my wrist! Retraced my steps and found it in the middle of a parking lot. I'm glad it's not lost, but it has been run over and there are awful marks and tears all over it. My similarly constructed "Illusion" bracelet also often falls off randomly. (I seriously need to check the clasp on these pieces - any advice?)



So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Joannadyne I am so sorry to hear about your husband's problem. I hope it resolves itself. I'm sure you will look great and di a wonderful job. The others here gave some great advice.
> 
> Momasurus, no! Your new bracelet? I'm so sorry. That stinks.
> 
> Here is a photo of my hair color. Keep in mind I only highlight twice per year and I'm due when I go back in 6 weeks. It's supposed to be balayage but you can see that the highlights are much too numerous. My colorist always does too much. I'm considering booking with my friend's colorist in New York next time instead.
> 
> View attachment 3833316



I think your hair is attractive.


----------



## Moirai

@Pocketbook Pup, I think balmain will remain popular as long as style icons like Alt continue to wear.

PbP and @prepster, I agree with points that you both make on Chanel. Coco Chanel was revolutionary and Lagerfeld is a genius in keeping the brand at the top. Chanel is to RTW as Hermes is to handbags. Lately it feels that Lagerfeld is reaching for something but not quite getting there IMO, specifically in regards to using Velcro, strong round shoulders, moon men. Maybe he's tired and out of ideas or pressured to appeal to younger trendy audience who thinks classic  Chanel is boring, or maybe he's letting his understudies' idea come to fruition. I guess I am old fashioned but clothes are supposed to enhance a woman's body and some of the styles from Chanel, Dior, Gucci and others do quite the opposite.


----------



## Moirai

@Pocketbook Pup, I think your hair is lovely too.  it's good to have some light around the face. 

@momasaurus, sorry about your bracelet. Can you take it back to H for repair?

@papertiger, have good time at Gucci!


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> Hi Chatsters! I'm traveling so have not been able to keep up.
> 
> @weN84, that is a beautiful VB coat. I don't own any from her line but am sure it's high quality. I would go for it since you love it. I would consider first if the size is so discrepant that alterations would make it disproportional.
> 
> @Sheikha Latifa, Happy Birthday to you! Hope you bought yourself a lovely gift.
> 
> @Cordeliere and @cafecreme15, your stories are too funny. That's something that would happen to me and of course knowing my luck I would just have to suck it up and endure.
> 
> @Pirula, how pretty you are! That jacket will look even more amazing after alterations.
> 
> @lanit, lovely pic of the mini roulis and jacket. You style beautifully.
> 
> @BBC, your DS is a wonderful smart kid. It takes a lot of courage and strength to stay true to oneself especially at a young age. More power to him!
> 
> @Joannadyne, sorry to hear of your DH health issue. I wish you both all the best and that the MRI will give answers. It is a very stressful time and your DH will appreciate your positivity not to mention your support. In regards to outfit and prep for moderator, you got great advice already. When you mentioned knit wear, I thought of St. John just like prepster. To save some money, check out the sale prices at Nordst online or visit St. John outlet stores. The level of formality of the outfit would depend on the subject matter whether about serious issues or casual like vacation and the venue, upper level hotel etc. Wear what makes you feel good and powerful. Incorporate one of your scarves if it gives you that extra confidence.



Thank you [emoji4] Moirai!

So yesterday I felt "strange" all day.  Lightheaded, short of breath, strange cough.   At one point my pulse was 118!  Wtf.   Felt much better later, enough to host a lovely dinner party.   As DH and I were cleaning up, I hit a wall.  Aches, sore throat, losing voice.  DH sent me to bed.   Today I am down for the count with some awful chest infection thing.  I sound like I've been smoking for a 100 years.  A dear friend is bringing me soup later.  . I don't get sick often, but when I do look out.

And if that weren't enough, it seems I locked the cat in the guest room by mistake last night when I went in there to get something out of the closet.   Panic ensued for almost an hour with the three of us trying to find her.  God what a relief when we did.  She's a little miffed and I can't blame her.


----------



## Pirula

I'm mad at you Moma.  Don't talk to me.


----------



## Pirula

PbP your hair looks lovely, but you should have what you want.


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> Thank you [emoji4] Moirai!
> 
> So yesterday I felt "strange" all day.  Lightheaded, short of breath, strange cough.   At one point my pulse was 118!  Wtf.   Felt much better later, enough to host a lovely dinner party.   As DH and I were cleaning up, I hit a wall.  Aches, sore throat, losing voice.  DH sent me to bed.   Today I am down for the count with some awful chest infection thing.  I sound like I've been smoking for a 100 years.  A dear friend is bringing me soup later.  . I don't get sick often, but when I do look out.
> 
> And if that weren't enough, it seems I locked the cat in the guest room by mistake last night when I went in there to get something out of the closet.   Panic ensued for almost an hour with the three of us trying to find her.  God what a relief when we did.  She's a little miffed and I can't blame her.


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## scarf1

@Joannadyne  - I actually live in No. Cali, but we go to Hawaii often. Have to love their lower sales tax.
Also, the local Tiffany seems to have a frequent SA turnover, so we rarely see the same person again.


----------



## Joannadyne

Moirai said:


> Hi Chatsters! I'm traveling so have not been able to keep up.
> 
> @weN84, that is a beautiful VB coat. I don't own any from her line but am sure it's high quality. I would go for it since you love it. I would consider first if the size is so discrepant that alterations would make it disproportional.
> 
> @Sheikha Latifa, Happy Birthday to you! Hope you bought yourself a lovely gift.
> 
> @Cordeliere and @cafecreme15, your stories are too funny. That's something that would happen to me and of course knowing my luck I would just have to suck it up and endure.
> 
> @Pirula, how pretty you are! That jacket will look even more amazing after alterations.
> 
> @lanit, lovely pic of the mini roulis and jacket. You style beautifully.
> 
> @BBC, your DS is a wonderful smart kid. It takes a lot of courage and strength to stay true to oneself especially at a young age. More power to him!
> 
> @Joannadyne, sorry to hear of your DH health issue. I wish you both all the best and that the MRI will give answers. It is a very stressful time and your DH will appreciate your positivity not to mention your support. In regards to outfit and prep for moderator, you got great advice already. When you mentioned knit wear, I thought of St. John just like prepster. To save some money, check out the sale prices at Nordst online or visit St. John outlet stores. The level of formality of the outfit would depend on the subject matter whether about serious issues or casual like vacation and the venue, upper level hotel etc. Wear what makes you feel good and powerful. Incorporate one of your scarves if it gives you that extra confidence.



Good point on level of formality and subject matter. Topic is disasters, how to prepare and what to do in the aftermath for my industry. So I guess I should stay away from super bright, cheerful and floaty scarves. Iris moussie, that means you! [emoji23]


----------



## Genie27

PbP, I found that as I got older, lighter hair seemed to brighten me up. My natural hair is *black* and over the last decade I've shifted to warm brown with lighter highlights. I had to shift my wardrobe and makeup colours too - that was unexpected as I didn't think it was a drastic shift. 

Joanna, the ladies here had such fantastic advice. I'm sure you will do a great job - your warm and engaging personality will put the panel and audience at ease. 

I'm hoping your DH gets a speedy dx for his vision issues - I know how unnerving that can be. 

Sheikha, happy birthday! 

BBC, you're doing a great job with your boys. DS1 sounds like he is already so self assured in his uniqueness - that is truly helpful in the long run. The earlier this stuff gets figured out, the sooner one can get on with achieving one's desires.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Thank you for your wishes ladies but my bday is only next month. But my sheikh likes to do everything in advance.
PPup, I like your hair but it's not bronding, you are right, your stylistic overdid the highlights. My stylist also does it with back teasing and foil as someone showed before. 
And I'm surprised they are not offering Olaplex. Not that it requires lots of extra efforts, so why not sell the product to clients? Same thing in Spain, many stylists don't just offer it to their clients. Btw, have you noticed the difference with Olaplex vs sans Olaplex?


----------



## MSO13

T Magazine story about Heritage Brands, the archives and their current designers

T Magazine


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Thank you [emoji4] Moirai!
> 
> So yesterday I felt "strange" all day.  Lightheaded, short of breath, strange cough.   At one point my pulse was 118!  Wtf.   Felt much better later, enough to host a lovely dinner party.   As DH and I were cleaning up, I hit a wall.  Aches, sore throat, losing voice.  DH sent me to bed.   Today I am down for the count with some awful chest infection thing.  I sound like I've been smoking for a 100 years.  A dear friend is bringing me soup later.  . I don't get sick often, but when I do look out.
> 
> And if that weren't enough, it seems I locked the cat in the guest room by mistake last night when I went in there to get something out of the closet.   Panic ensued for almost an hour with the three of us trying to find her.  God what a relief when we did.  She's a little miffed and I can't blame her.



I wish you better, it sounds awful. 

Your poor cat, I can imagine the panic. When we first moved in we stupidly had people over. Suddenly I couldn't find one of my cats and we'd thought someone had let him out by mistake. Four hours later, after printing photo, ringing doorbells, searching everywhere in torrential rain,  calling microchip services, crying...we found him, he'd made himself a nest and was  fast asleep behind a kitchen cupboard. Worst feeling in the world, so sorry but glad it has a happy ending for you too.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you for your wishes ladies but my bday is only next month. But my sheikh likes to do everything in advance.
> PPup, I like your hair but it's not bronding, you are right, your stylistic overdid the highlights. My stylist also does it with back teasing and foil as someone showed before.
> And I'm surprised they are not offering Olaplex. Not that it requires lots of extra efforts, so why not sell the product to clients? Same thing in Spain, many stylists don't just offer it to their clients. Btw, have you noticed the difference with Olaplex vs sans Olaplex?



Always wise to be prepared, good man


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Hi Chatsters! I'm traveling so have not been able to keep up.
> 
> @weN84, that is a beautiful VB coat. I don't own any from her line but am sure it's high quality. I would go for it since you love it. I would consider first if the size is so discrepant that alterations would make it disproportional.
> 
> @Sheikha Latifa, Happy Birthday to you! Hope you bought yourself a lovely gift.
> 
> @Cordeliere and @cafecreme15, your stories are too funny. That's something that would happen to me and of course knowing my luck I would just have to suck it up and endure.
> 
> @Pirula, how pretty you are! That jacket will look even more amazing after alterations.
> 
> @lanit, lovely pic of the mini roulis and jacket. You style beautifully.
> 
> @BBC, your DS is a wonderful smart kid. It takes a lot of courage and strength to stay true to oneself especially at a young age. More power to him!
> 
> @Joannadyne, sorry to hear of your DH health issue. I wish you both all the best and that the MRI will give answers. It is a very stressful time and your DH will appreciate your positivity not to mention your support. In regards to outfit and prep for moderator, you got great advice already. When you mentioned knit wear, I thought of St. John just like prepster. To save some money, check out the sale prices at Nordst online or visit St. John outlet stores. The level of formality of the outfit would depend on the subject matter whether about serious issues or casual like vacation and the venue, upper level hotel etc. Wear what makes you feel good and powerful. Incorporate one of your scarves if it gives you that extra confidence.



Totally with you on alterations. Size either way unless with a master tailor. He/She would have to take apart every seam, make a pattern  down-scale the pattern and re-cut every piece. I did it once with a JPG jacket (amazing print) and it was worth it, but OMG big job. He used to be in Covent Garden, then he moved and I lost him


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> I'm mad at you Moma.  Don't talk to me.
> 
> View attachment 3833682



Bless her little heart.


----------



## eagle1002us

JolieS said:


> Have never owned a Balmain or a Balenciaga, but the mention of Jean Muir brought a tear to my eye.  Such lovely, feminine dresses, always elegant and appropriate. Sigh...


I remember her dresses featured in magazines of the 70's/early 80's and as high-quality sewing patterns.  She was a highly feminine, timeless designer.


----------



## JolieS

She had a boutique in Harrod's until the early 1990's, always a highlight of any trip to London.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Totally with you on alterations. Size either way unless with a master tailor. He/She would have to take apart every seam, make a pattern  down-scale the pattern and re-cut every piece. I did it once with a JPG jacket (amazing print) and it was worth it, but OMG big job. He used to be in Covent Garden, then he moved and I lost him


Papertiger, I can well appreciate the effort you went to.  I have been doing flat pattern making to some degree these days to create a different style than the original sewing pattern.or to grade up the pattern.   I have a sloper from about 4 years ago but I never use it to create anything new or different from it.  The problem I have is adding ease to a pattern.  I used the "rub out" method of making a pattern to copy a RTW jacket but i was never satisfied with the ease.  

Of course, the original fabric was a linen-silk blend and my "copy" was in poly gab -- an inexpensive fabric in case I made mistakes. So the fabric drape would be quite different between the two fabrics -- one easy flowing and the other stiff.  But How do I compensate for that?  I'm thinking I'll have to slash the pattern to add ease, say, in the center front, and anywhere else to compensate for the stiffer fabric.

I know a sewer who lost significant amt of weight and cut down her fav pants to fit.  These would have been some kind of poly knit so the seaming would be simple.  I have for the moment fit into a pair of pants 2 sizes smaller than those I wore at the beginning of the year.  I suspect this is not a fluke b/c it's the same with some skirts.
Therefore, my cotton-blend jeans in different colors like olive and browns are 2 sizes larger.  What a PITA they would be to alter.  Because jeans have those double-stitched folded under seams that would take so long to do.  Plus my sewing machine doesn't have double-needle stitching.

Yesterday I was all set to donate the larger jeans until I looked at jeans on-line yesterday.  I had been thinking I could replace the olives and some browns and all there is this season is a dark blue denim of different washes.  So, I'll have to wait till colored jeans recur.  I will look at pants but this season seems to be about black and navy pants.  Wah!!! .


----------



## papertiger

I'm on the train. Had a lovely time at the exhibition but it wasn't at gucci but at Chisties (same parent company). All about Audrey Hepburn. Her wardrobe was chic and surprisingly simple through the decades. 

Thank you so much everyone who shared their experiences of Tiffany. 

Fitting I bought my first Tiffany piece after seeing AH's possessions but left it to  add a rg safety chain. Back in a fortnight. Can't wait.

Apparently more homeware and gift items are going to be available soon. I have a feeling it won't be my my last blue box. 

Exchanged my GM silk at H, let's hope this one's perfect because this is more a sunny scarf, and we may not have many more sunny days. Can't complain it was glorious today.


----------



## Genie27

@eagle1002us what does "ease" mean? I've seen the terms negative ease and positive ease but am not entirely sure about the meaning.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Good point on level of formality and subject matter. Topic is disasters, how to prepare and what to do in the aftermath for my industry. So I guess I should stay away from super bright, cheerful and floaty scarves. Iris moussie, that means you! [emoji23]



Between now and then if you have an opportunity to speak in front of a group, it could just be volunteering comments at a staff meeting, it may be helpful in putting you at ease for speaking gig.  But also, once at the gig, you will be at ease within 10 min.  B/c you will be focused on what the speakers are saying and how the audience is reacting.  
I've been nervous way back when managed to get over it quickly.  Believe me, it's easier moderating a panel then presenting a paper.  It just seems like a paper drags on and on -- this may not at all be the case in reality, it just feels that way.  (There are time limits).   Being practiced at speaking extemporaneously is the best solution.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> @eagle1002us what does "ease" mean? I've seen the terms negative ease and positive ease but am not entirely sure about the meaning.


Ease refers to the tightness of a garment.  A bodysuit is an example of a garment that fits really close to the body and has little give.   A cocoon jacket has a lot of ease.   I have not seen the terms positive and negative used wrt ease but I would think they refer to adding or tightening the garment. Ease is composed of the space needed to make the garment feel comfortable and wearable (i.e., one you can breathe in, slide a jacket off easily, etc.) plus "design ease," the style you are trying to create by making a garment that is really tight or one that is voluminous or somewhere in between.


----------



## bobkat1991

eagle1002us said:


> Ease refers to the tightness of a garment.  A bodysuit is an example of a garment that fits really close to the body and has little give.   A cocoon jacket has a lot of ease.   I have not seen the terms positive and negative used wrt ease but I would think they refer to adding or tightening the garment. Ease is composed of the space needed to make the garment feel comfortable and wearable (i.e., one you can breathe in, slide a jacket off easily, etc.) plus "design ease," the style you are trying to create by making a garment that is really tight or one that is voluminous or somewhere in between.


Given my size, I'm a big fan of "ease"


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha I just had it dine yesterday. It feels slightly softer to me. They said with th I hair like mine it will rake a few treatments to see the full effect. I bought the step 3 product to use at home weekly. I'll report back. I'm going to try my friend's colorist in New York if my can.


----------



## bobkat1991

Joannadyne said:


> @pbp I'm so thrilled for you! Have you already mentioned what specs you've ordered for your SO or is it a surprise? It's a K, though, right? I think I remember you saying somewhere that you're not a B gal.
> 
> @cafecreme and @cordie, both your overdressed (or in cordie's case *underdressed*) stories are hilarious!
> 
> @weN84, that coat is gorgeous and would look fantastic on you! I think you should do it!
> 
> @prepster and @papertiger, I'm enjoying your musings on fashion. @genie, you rock, too!
> 
> I have been a bit overwhelmed with ... everything. Warning: This will be a bit of a downer post. We still don't know what's wrong with DH's vision - he's suffered some loss in his vision and has one pupil that does not dilate as fast as the other. We've seen four vision specialists - glaucoma, retina and now neuro opthamology - and no one can figure out what's wrong yet. Next step is an MRI to look for a tumor. Neuro-opthomologist says his gut tells him whatever is going on is not "sinister" so I am choosing to put some faith and take comfort in that but we're still pretty anxious about it. I am trying not to let my worry show to DH and to be strong for him but it's been hard.
> 
> Work has been exhausting. I may have to put my money where my mouth is and try the exercise to turn anxiety to excitement that I talked about eons ago: I've been asked to moderate a panel discussion at a conference and I'm terrified! I've never done it before and it's for a professional audience, not laymen, so I'm afraid I will come off as an idiot. Plus I have nothing to wear that says "serious business professional." I feel uncomfortable in suits/jackets unless it's a knit. I'm usually able to get by with slacks, sweater plus scarf and look presentable enough but this will be in Fla. in about a month, so it'll be hot. What to wear??? I'll need to put in some serious shopping time.


Joannadyne, I can so so empathize with your worries about your husband's eyes!  I have gone through stage 4 lung cancer with my late husband.  I know that you will rise to whatever level your husband needs you to do in support of him!  Hopefully, to a very low level with his vision clearing up.  And the same way for your conference.  *You got this, girlfriend!  *There's a saying I really like:  Leap, and the net will appear.  I have lept (is that a real word?) many times and not crashed yet.  Just sayin'


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Papertiger, I can well appreciate the effort you went to.  I have been doing flat pattern making to some degree these days to create a different style than the original sewing pattern.or to grade up the pattern.   I have a sloper from about 4 years ago but I never use it to create anything new or different from it.  The problem I have is adding ease to a pattern.  I used the "rub out" method of making a pattern to copy a RTW jacket but i was never satisfied with the ease.
> 
> Of course, the original fabric was a linen-silk blend and my "copy" was in poly gab -- an inexpensive fabric in case I made mistakes. So the fabric drape would be quite different between the two fabrics -- one easy flowing and the other stiff.  But How do I compensate for that?  I'm thinking I'll have to slash the pattern to add ease, say, in the center front, and anywhere else to compensate for the stiffer fabric.
> 
> I know a sewer who lost significant amt of weight and cut down her fav pants to fit.  These would have been some kind of poly knit so the seaming would be simple.  I have for the moment fit into a pair of pants 2 sizes smaller than those I wore at the beginning of the year.  I suspect this is not a fluke b/c it's the same with some skirts.
> Therefore, my cotton-blend jeans in different colors like olive and browns are 2 sizes larger.  What a PITA they would be to alter.  Because jeans have those double-stitched folded under seams that would take so long to do.  Plus my sewing machine doesn't have double-needle stitching.
> 
> Yesterday I was all set to donate the larger jeans until I looked at jeans on-line yesterday.  I had been thinking I could replace the olives and some browns and all there is this season is a dark blue denim of different washes.  So, I'll have to wait till colored jeans recur.  I will look at pants but this season seems to be about black and navy pants.  Wah!!! .



My mother used to be really good at sewing. To me it's like magic. Although I like customising, re-dying and embroidering I would rather leave the serious alterations to professionals (or DM).

Very true, blue and black always outsell other colours but if I come across some nice olive or brown pants I'll let you know. Maybe others can keep and eye out too?


----------



## bobkat1991

I would really like to find some maxi skirts in brown and olive!


papertiger said:


> My mother used to be really good at sewing. To me it's like magic. Although I like customising, re-dying and embroidering I would rather leave the serious alterations to professionals (or DM).
> 
> Very true, blue and black always outsell other colours but if I come across some nice olive or brown pants I'll let you know. Maybe others can keep and eye out too?


----------



## prepster

Apropos of nothing, I was just over at the Jewelry forum looking at some gorgeous pens owned by members, and thought it might be a good idea (for this hypothetical timeless wardrobe for our uber-chic woman) to add a good pen to her wardrobe.  Something that fits her hand and writing style, in her favorite color ink.  Earlier today I was flipping through the book, _A Guide to Elegance:  For Every Woman Who wants to be Well and Properly Dressed on All Occasions,_ by Genevieve Antoine Dariaux.  She suggests a functional suite of luggage that could take you on trips by car or plane from overnight, to a long weekend, to a two week vacation.  She also suggests some attractive personal accessories for a woman's bag, so that the inside looks as nice as the outside.

I don't have a suite of matching luggage, and I'm not sure how practical it is.  My grandmother had matching luggage with hat boxes and the whole nine yards, from a time where people actually dressed reasonably well to travel.  It seems like such a nice idea though.    Do any of you have matching luggage, and/or matching personal effects in your handbag?

Edit:  Gosh, thinking about this...it's a little shocking how much lazier I am than earlier generations.


----------



## EmileH

I have a matching set of luggage- Hartman wings collection. It's pretty but not super expensive, light weight and well made. I bought it when I finished my training and I have had it for 16 years. 

Many of us use organizers or leather goods to keep our bags organized and pretty. I like mai tai's organizers. I have the matching scarf holders for travel and a leather jewelry case that also matches. 

I try to pay attention to small things that make life's moments feel special. I used to carry a Tiffany silver pen but now no pens are allowed near my bags. 

I used to be good about having beautiful silk pajamas for everyday. Now I sleep with a little dog so I don't  use them anymore. [emoji190]


----------



## scarf1

prepster said:


> Apropos of nothing, I was just over at the Jewelry forum looking at some gorgeous pens owned by members, and thought it might be a good idea (for this hypothetical timeless wardrobe for our uber-chic woman) to add a good pen to her wardrobe.  Something that fits her hand and writing style, in her favorite color ink.  Earlier today I was flipping through the book, _A Guide to Elegance:  For Every Woman Who wants to be Well and Properly Dressed on All Occasions,_ by Genevieve Antoine Dariaux.  She suggests a functional suite of luggage that could take you on trips by car or plane from overnight, to a long weekend, to a two week vacation.  She also suggests some attractive personal accessories for a woman's bag, so that the inside looks as nice as the outside.
> 
> I don't have a suite of matching luggage, and I'm not sure how practical it is.  My grandmother had matching luggage with hat boxes and the whole nine yards, from a time where people actually dressed reasonably well to travel.  It seems like such a nice idea though.    Do any of you have matching luggage, and/or matching personal effects in your handbag?
> 
> Edit:  Gosh, thinking about this...it's a little shocking how much lazier I am than earlier generations.


Haha! When I graduated from high school , my grad gift from my parents was a matched set of skyway luggage- 3 sizes of suitcases plus a cosmetics box. Similar to this pic, only mine were fake leather in a sea foam green color and I had an even larger suitcase. I was so proud of those! Notice not a wheel in sight!
Now, not so much.  Just buy the best suitcase for the purpose, at the time. Preferably not black, and of course my preferred color is blue.


----------



## cafecreme15

DBF and I just got back from the wedding this weekend. Aside from the dress code incident on Friday, the rest of the wedding was beautiful; DBF and I had a great time! Will catch up on all the posts I've missed tomorrow.

The coat discussion has long since passed, but I wanted to share some pictures of my grandma's leopard coat that I had mentioned. Excuse the bathroom pictures - it was the only full length mirror with decent lighting at this time of night.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> So sorry this happened to you.


The funny thing was that after I found it, I ran into some people who had witnessed my frantic searching for it earlier. They were happy I found it and asked to see it. I hadn't put it back on my wrist, and I saw what they saw: just an inch-wide piece of leather with some silver on one end. LOLOL. They must have thought - why was that lady so upset about this little black strip?


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> @Pocketbook Pup, I think your hair is lovely too.  it's good to have some light around the face.
> 
> @momasaurus, sorry about your bracelet. Can you take it back to H for repair?
> 
> @papertiger, have good time at Gucci!


I will at least show it to them next time I'm in the boutique.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> DBF and I just got back from the wedding this weekend. Aside from the dress code incident on Friday, the rest of the wedding was beautiful; DBF and I had a great time!
> 
> The coat discussion has long since passed, but I wanted to share some pictures of my grandma's leopard coat that I had mentioned. Excuse the bathroom pictures - it was the only full length mirror with decent lighting at this time of night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834182
> View attachment 3834183
> View attachment 3834184



It's really pretty.


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> I'm mad at you Moma.  Don't talk to me.
> 
> View attachment 3833682


Your Moma was delirious with fever when she locked you in the guest room. We thank you for not soiling the lovely bedspread in your rage.


----------



## eagle1002us

bobkat1991 said:


> Given my size, I'm a big fan of "ease"


Me, too.  I look good in oversized jackets or dolman sleevees.


----------



## Genie27

I have odd lots that suit particular needs - a keepall for overnight trips, a rolling carry on and a spinner Samsonite for check in/long trips. I don't like carrying the keepall on flights as it tends to get attention and I like to be low key if possible, when traveling

Cafe, that is beautiful!


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> Ease refers to the tightness of a garment.  A bodysuit is an example of a garment that fits really close to the body and has little give.   A cocoon jacket has a lot of ease.   I have not seen the terms positive and negative used wrt ease but I would think they refer to adding or tightening the garment. Ease is composed of the space needed to make the garment feel comfortable and wearable (i.e., one you can breathe in, slide a jacket off easily, etc.) plus "design ease," the style you are trying to create by making a garment that is really tight or one that is voluminous or somewhere in between.


I'm wondering if negative ease refers to something that would be worn stretched - like a swimsuit or tight sweater or a headband.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Haha! When I graduated from high school , my grad gift from my parents was a matched set of skyway luggage- 3 sizes of suitcases plus a cosmetics box. Similar to this pic, only mine were fake leather in a sea foam green color and I had an even larger suitcase. I was so proud of those! Notice not a wheel in sight!
> Now, not so much.  Just buy the best suitcase for the purpose, at the time. Preferably not black, and of course my preferred color is blue.
> View attachment 3834176


I love this picture! Very much of its era. I don't have matching suitcases because I only ever travel with one at a time. So I have different sizes and brands.


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> DBF and I just got back from the wedding this weekend. Aside from the dress code incident on Friday, the rest of the wedding was beautiful; DBF and I had a great time! Will catch up on all the posts I've missed tomorrow.
> 
> The coat discussion has long since passed, but I wanted to share some pictures of my grandma's leopard coat that I had mentioned. Excuse the bathroom pictures - it was the only full length mirror with decent lighting at this time of night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834182
> View attachment 3834183
> View attachment 3834184


I love this! Do you have a bright red purse? That would be awesome.


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> Haha! When I graduated from high school , my grad gift from my parents was a matched set of skyway luggage- 3 sizes of suitcases plus a cosmetics box. Similar to this pic, only mine were fake leather in a sea foam green color and I had an even larger suitcase. I was so proud of those! Notice not a wheel in sight!
> Now, not so much.  Just buy the best suitcase for the purpose, at the time. Preferably not black, and of course my preferred color is blue.
> View attachment 3834176



Oh wow!  Look at you!  

Yes, however did we live without wheels?  I have wheels on my briefcase.  DH jokes that I never pick up a bag if I can wheel it (or get someone else to carry it! )


----------



## cafecreme15

@Joannadyne - so sorry your DH is having medical issues. I hope it is resolved soon, the uncertainty and your mind running away with you about what the problem could be is the worst thing ever. In the mean time, we are here for you!

@BBC - your son sounds like a wonderful, self-assured young man. I have no doubt he will find his niche as he gets older. Kids can be so cruel at that age. 

@Pirula - totally relate to you with locking the cat somewhere and then frantically looking for him/her. The same thing happened with my cat quite a few years ago. We spent hours looking for her, I got hysterical, only to discover that she was sleeping under the covers of one of the beds and appeared as only a slight lump under the blankets, as if whoever made the bed hadn't pulled the sheets taut enough. Cats can and will slip in anywhere. But they're so cute so of course we forgive them for scaring the life out of us. 

@PocketbookPup - let me know how you like the colorist! I will be needing one in NYC soon, and I'm too scared to just blindly experiment until I find one. 

Thank you to everyone for your kind words about the coat! It's quite overwhelming on me, but I think some expert tailoring could make it work. @momasaurus I don't have a red purse (have been eyeing a red Chanel mini though...) but I do have some SW otk boots that I can envision with it!


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> @Joannadyne - so sorry your DH is having medical issues. I hope it is resolved soon, the uncertainty and your mind running away with you about what the problem could be is the worst thing ever. In the mean time, we are here for you!
> 
> @BBC - your son sounds like a wonderful, self-assured young man. I have no doubt he will find his niche as he gets older. Kids can be so cruel at that age.
> 
> @Pirula - totally relate to you with locking the cat somewhere and then frantically looking for him/her. The same thing happened with my cat quite a few years ago. We spent hours looking for her, I got hysterical, only to discover that she was sleeping under the covers of one of the beds and appeared as only a slight lump under the blankets, as if whoever made the bed hadn't pulled the sheets taut enough. Cats can and will slip in anywhere. But they're so cute so of course we forgive them for scaring the life out of us.
> 
> @PocketbookPup - let me know how you like the colorist! I will be needing one in NYC soon, and I'm too scared to just blindly experiment until I find one.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your kind words about the coat! It's quite overwhelming on me, but I think some expert tailoring could make it work. @momasaurus I don't have a red purse (have been eyeing a red Chanel mini though...) but I do have some SW otk boots that I can envision with it!



Will do. My friend has been going to this person for 12 years.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I'm wondering if negative ease refers to something that would be worn stretched - like a swimsuit or tight sweater or a headband.



 to allow for stretch


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Haha! When I graduated from high school , my grad gift from my parents was a matched set of skyway luggage- 3 sizes of suitcases plus a cosmetics box. Similar to this pic, only mine were fake leather in a sea foam green color and I had an even larger suitcase. I was so proud of those! Notice not a wheel in sight!
> Now, not so much.  Just buy the best suitcase for the purpose, at the time. Preferably not black, and of course my preferred color is blue.
> View attachment 3834176



These are so chic. 

Wheels are apparently 'out'.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> DBF and I just got back from the wedding this weekend. Aside from the dress code incident on Friday, the rest of the wedding was beautiful; DBF and I had a great time! Will catch up on all the posts I've missed tomorrow.
> 
> The coat discussion has long since passed, but I wanted to share some pictures of my grandma's leopard coat that I had mentioned. Excuse the bathroom pictures - it was the only full length mirror with decent lighting at this time of night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834182
> View attachment 3834183
> View attachment 3834184




Glad the wedding went well 

People won't know. IMO, better to use, keep warm and look great (which you do) than keep it caged in the wardrobe or destroyed.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I had my photos recently done for a visa (I need visas to go anywhere). As a bonus, the photographer made a portrait out of the photo. I'm waiting for the printout of the rest of the photos, looking at the portrait and thinking - wow! no doubts, I'm just perfect! Turn to my daughter and say - look how beautiful your mother is, the skin is just glowing, not a single spot or wrinkle! This is what perfection is! - I said making sure that other people in the room also have a chance to enjoy the perfection.
At that moment, the photographer returns, nods at the portrait in my hands and says proudly (and loud), Well, do you like how I photoshopped it? 

When I brought it home, my husband said that it was PSed so hard that it doesn't  even look like me...


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Apropos of nothing, I was just over at the Jewelry forum looking at some gorgeous pens owned by members, and thought it might be a good idea (for this hypothetical timeless wardrobe for our uber-chic woman) to add a good pen to her wardrobe.  Something that fits her hand and writing style, in her favorite color ink.  Earlier today I was flipping through the book, _A Guide to Elegance:  For Every Woman Who wants to be Well and Properly Dressed on All Occasions,_ by Genevieve Antoine Dariaux.  She suggests a functional suite of luggage that could take you on trips by car or plane from overnight, to a long weekend, to a two week vacation.  She also suggests some attractive personal accessories for a woman's bag, so that the inside looks as nice as the outside.
> 
> I don't have a suite of matching luggage, and I'm not sure how practical it is.  *My grandmother had matching luggage with hat boxes and the whole nine yards, from a time where people actually dressed reasonably well to travel.*  It seems like such a nice idea though.    Do any of you have matching luggage, and/or matching personal effects in your handbag?
> 
> Edit:  Gosh, thinking about this...it's a little shocking how much lazier I am than earlier generations.



Love the sound of your grandmother. Do you know where the luggage went to?

I have a 3 piece from DvF. They are cotton animal print with black patent leather trim on the outside and lined in red material, some clever organised space. Importantly to me all have wheels and outside pockets. They weren't  expensive and I can spot what's mine from the other side of the airport. I have a huge LV suitcase/garment holder, also with wheels and a shoe compartment but it's size makes it pretty useless for traveling (good for storage - and apparently a cat bed). The luggage that has literally gone round the world with me _twice_, from the Nordic Arctic to New Zealand, Singapore to LA, Canada to Japan is a 2 piece set  that my MIL gave us that's prob from a German department store and is just as tough as luggage gets but still fairly light.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I had my photos recently done for a visa (I need visas to go anywhere). As a bonus, the photographer made a portrait out of the photo. I'm waiting for the printout of the rest of the photos, looking at the portrait and thinking - wow! no doubts, I'm just perfect! Turn to my daughter and say - look how beautiful your mother is, the skin is just glowing, not a single spot or wrinkle! This is what perfection is! - I said making sure that other people in the room also have a chance to enjoy the perfection.
> At that moment, the photographer returns, nods at the portrait in my hands and says proudly (and loud), Well, do you like how I photoshopped it?
> 
> When I brought it home, my husband said that it doesn't  even look like me...



Not sure whether to laugh or cry. I hope you don't have to do them again!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> Not sure whether to laugh or cry. I hope you don't have to do them again!



No, he only worked that hard on my portrait. The guy was being nice! )

Such a bite out of my self-esteem... Just while I was telling how perfect my skin looks...


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> No, he only worked that hard on my portrait. The guy was being nice! )
> 
> Such a bite out of my self-esteem...



I'm sure what he did _was_ minimal, even images of well-rested, teenage models take a while to photoshop. I don't think he would have bothered had he not already thought you were near perfect. 

I asked because for the German passport office to accept any suitable photo is a very exacting and laborious process. Only the correct angle, proportion of ear to head, expression and about another 1000 stipulations.


----------



## FizzyWater

prepster said:


> I don't have a suite of matching luggage, and I'm not sure how practical it is.  My grandmother had matching luggage with hat boxes and the whole nine yards, from a time where people actually dressed reasonably well to travel.  It seems like such a nice idea though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you have matching luggage, and/or matching personal effects in your handbag?



My mom bought me a set of matching wheeled, hardsided, expandable luggage a couple of years ago, in a pastel grey/orange/green stylized floral.  It's significantly prettier than it sounds and is easy to identify across a luggage carousel.  She said it was expensive but I suspect it's not LV-expensive.   I do a lot of dragging stuff back and forth between Europe and the US, so the big cases are nice for that.

I traveled with the whole set all of once, for Carnaval in Venice.  I needed huge bags for costumes, and the little cosmetics one was great for protecting my masks.  (Who brings masks TO Venice?  Me, of course.)

If I were buying a new set from scratch, it would be Tom Bihn.  For almost all normal travel I use the Aeronaut 45: https://www.tombihn.com/collections/travel-bags/products/aeronaut-45?variant=34039227783
Lightweight, scrunchable, indestructible, made in the U.S.  I have never had to check it even on overfull local flights, and it makes my life so easy.  They do a smaller version now, which I may pick up for myself as my BF keeps making off with mine.  I don’t need a smaller size except for variety and to try to exert some sort of packing discipline on myself.  And my obsessive need to optimize makes me reallllly want the ultralight ripstop version instead of the Dyneema ballistic version.

They sell a lot of accessories, many of which I own, but I really mostly use Eagle Creek ultralight folders and sacs.

I have gotten, in the past, a bit obsessive.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> I'm sure what he did _was_ minimal, even images of well-rested, teenage models take a while to photoshop. I don't think he would have bothered had he not already thought you were near perfect.
> 
> I asked because for the German passport office to accept any suitable photo is a very exacting and laborious process. Only the correct angle, proportion of ear to head, expression and about another 1000 stipulations.



They are not that strict for EU visas because the photo is for their files only, for the visa itself they take photos onsite and these are usually awful. 
We laughed so hard with my daughter, the poor photographer couldn't understand anything, he was trying to please me


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> Hope you feel better soon!



Thanks *scarf1*.  Doc today....



papertiger said:


> I wish you better, it sounds awful.
> 
> Your poor cat, I can imagine the panic. When we first moved in we stupidly had people over. Suddenly I couldn't find one of my cats and we'd thought someone had let him out by mistake. Four hours later, after printing photo, ringing doorbells, searching everywhere in torrential rain,  calling microchip services, crying...we found him, he'd made himself a nest and was  fast asleep behind a kitchen cupboard. Worst feeling in the world, so sorry but glad it has a happy ending for you too.



Thanks *papertiger*.  Oh it's terrible isn't it?  And the things that go through your head.



papertiger said:


> Bless her little heart.



Awww thanks.  She is a sweetie for sure.  And still a baby.  We only adopted her in January.  Her name is Marley.



momasaurus said:


> Your Moma was delirious with fever when she locked you in the guest room. We thank you for not soiling the lovely bedspread in your rage.



Noooo joke!  The first thing she did was sprint to the litter box.  Good girl.



cafecreme15 said:


> @Pirula - totally relate to you with locking the cat somewhere and then frantically looking for him/her. The same thing happened with my cat quite a few years ago. We spent hours looking for her, I got hysterical, only to discover that she was sleeping under the covers of one of the beds and appeared as only a slight lump under the blankets, as if whoever made the bed hadn't pulled the sheets taut enough. Cats can and will slip in anywhere. But they're so cute so of course we forgive them for scaring the life out of us.



Awwww.  The little stinkers.  It's part of why we love them I suppose!  We have two and neither one of them left my side in bed yesterday.  I was like "Jeez, aren't you hungry?  Need to pee?"

BTW *cafecreme*, I love your coat!  Beautiful!


----------



## Joannadyne

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I had my photos recently done for a visa (I need visas to go anywhere). As a bonus, the photographer made a portrait out of the photo. I'm waiting for the printout of the rest of the photos, looking at the portrait and thinking - wow! no doubts, I'm just perfect! Turn to my daughter and say - look how beautiful your mother is, the skin is just glowing, not a single spot or wrinkle! This is what perfection is! - I said making sure that other people in the room also have a chance to enjoy the perfection.
> At that moment, the photographer returns, nods at the portrait in my hands and says proudly (and loud), Well, do you like how I photoshopped it?
> 
> When I brought it home, my husband said that it was PSed so hard that it doesn't  even look like me...



Omg, I just about spit up my coffee in laughter! That is too funny!


----------



## scarf1

FizzyWater said:


> My mom bought me a set of matching wheeled, hardsided, expandable luggage a couple of years ago, in a pastel grey/orange/green stylized floral.  It's significantly prettier than it sounds and is easy to identify across a luggage carousel.  She said it was expensive but I suspect it's not LV-expensive.   I do a lot of dragging stuff back and forth between Europe and the US, so the big cases are nice for that.
> 
> I traveled with the whole set all of once, for Carnaval in Venice.  I needed huge bags for costumes, and the little cosmetics one was great for protecting my masks.  (Who brings masks TO Venice?  Me, of course.)
> 
> If I were buying a new set from scratch, it would be Tom Bihn.  For almost all normal travel I use the Aeronaut 45: https://www.tombihn.com/collections/travel-bags/products/aeronaut-45?variant=34039227783
> Lightweight, scrunchable, indestructible, made in the U.S.  I have never had to check it even on overfull local flights, and it makes my life so easy.  They do a smaller version now, which I may pick up for myself as my BF keeps making off with mine.  I don’t need a smaller size except for variety and to try to exert some sort of packing discipline on myself.  And my obsessive need to optimize makes me reallllly want the ultralight ripstop version instead of the Dyneema ballistic version.
> 
> They sell a lot of accessories, many of which I own, but I really mostly use Eagle Creek ultralight folders and sacs.
> 
> I have gotten, in the past, a bit obsessive.


Tom Bihn is a great company with EXCELLENT customer service.  Like you I own a lot of eagle creek ultra lightweight packing cubes. I also own quite a few Tom Bihn accessories. However, for air travel, I now need a bag with wheels.


----------



## JolieS

scarf1 said:


> Tom Bihn is a great company with EXCELLENT customer service.  Like you I own a lot of eagle creek ultra lightweight packing cubes. I also own quite a few Tom Bihn accessories. However, for air travel, I now need a bag with wheels.



A brand that has worked well for me is RImowa. Sturdy, rolls smoothly. My 26" purchased in 2013 has at least 100,000 air miles on it and still looks good. I have their bags in several sizes (yes,a matched set). They can be stored one inside the other. I believe the company was recently purchased by LV. This brand has a thread of its own in the Bon Voyage forum.


----------



## cafecreme15

Re the conversation a couple of pages ago about Tiffany: my first pieces were given to me by my dad was I was 4 - earrings right after I got my ears pierced. He gave me two pairs of yellow gold studs - the Paloma Picasso hearts and x's. Somehow I've managed not to lose them over the years and I still wear both pairs all the time. I collected a lot of Tiffany silver from the ages of about 11-18, when I grew tired of it. I have a few pieces from then I still wear all the time, like this cushion cut toggle bracelet.


I wouldn't buy gold or diamonds from Tiffany at this point in my life. Like all designer jewelry, you are paying a premium for the name which inflates the prices exponentially. DBF and I did some preliminary ring shopping this summer and went to the flagship Tiffany, where I tried on this beauty. 


Luckily for DBF, I am letting him off the hook for this *exact* ring because it is $100k! [emoji23] With some connections to the diamond industry, it is possible to get pretty much the same ring for 1/4 of the price.


----------



## FizzyWater

scarf1 said:


> Tom Bihn is a great company with EXCELLENT customer service.  Like you I own a lot of eagle creek ultra lightweight packing cubes. I also own quite a few Tom Bihn accessories. However, for air travel, I now need a bag with wheels.



How about Lipault?  Superlightweight, with wheels, AND pretty!  I don't know how well it performs, though - I've only drooled over them in airport stores so far.


----------



## EmileH

It's a gorgeous ring but you are absolutely right. Unless you are paying for a trademarked design I would never buy from a luxury brand jewelry store. 

I made my decision. I'm definitely picking my bag up on my birthday. It is confirmed that it's perfect as ordered and I paid for it so it's mine and it's there waiting for me. And with that my bag collection is complete. I have everything I wanted and I use everything I have. I have my someday maybe I'll add list: barenia, croc, but that will be down the road someday if at all. For now I'm content. I'm going to enjoy the anticipation and savor the experience. 

Sheikha I'm sure you are every bit as beautiful as the photo.  

I washed my hair for the first time this morning. I would say it's slightly softer but it's not dramatic. I also bought the new Oribe blowout cremel and that might be making it a bit stiff. I'll report back about the olaplex ...


----------



## scarf1

FizzyWater said:


> How about Lipault?  Superlightweight, with wheels, AND pretty!  I don't know how well it performs, though - I've only drooled over them in airport stores so far.


Haven't looked t that brand. Recently bought rimowa salsa air for carry on. Also have a slightly larger Briggs and Riley.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I had a big set of Mulberry travel bags. They were unbelievably heavy. Since then, we are not buying real leather or anything heavy. We travel a lot and those bags get ruined so quickly. As much as I want to be an "elegant woman", I just see no point. Buy-use several times-the bag is dead, long live new bag


----------



## JolieS

FizzyWater said:


> How about Lipault?  Superlightweight, with wheels, AND pretty!  I don't know how well it performs, though - I've only drooled over them in airport stores so far.


Agree, pretty fashion colours. But very lightweight and appear a little flimsy. Definitely not suitable to use as checked baggage IMO, but could be good for train or car.


----------



## prepster

FizzyWater said:


> How about Lipault?  Superlightweight, with wheels, AND pretty!  I don't know how well it performs, though - I've only drooled over them in airport stores so far.



Hey @FizzyWater are you the lovely person who suggested the Logona Couperose creme?  I just picked up three tubes from the post office.  I am very excited.  It came with an insert but I can't read the directions.  This could be because I'm illiterate (which has been suggested once already today) or because they are in German.  Is there anything I need to know about using this magical stuff?


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's a gorgeous ring but you are absolutely right. Unless you are paying for a trademarked design I would never buy from a luxury brand jewelry store.
> 
> I made my decision. I'm definitely picking my bag up on my birthday. It is confirmed that it's perfect as ordered and I paid for it so it's mine and it's there waiting for me. And with that my bag collection is complete. I have everything I wanted and I use everything I have. I have my someday maybe I'll add list: barenia, croc, but that will be down the road someday if at all. For now I'm content. I'm going to enjoy the anticipation and savor the experience.
> 
> Sheikha I'm sure you are every bit as beautiful as the photo.
> 
> I washed my hair for the first time this morning. I would say it's slightly softer but it's not dramatic. I also bought the new Oribe blowout cremel and that might be making it a bit stiff. I'll report back about the olaplex ...



So happy to hear that your SO is perfect! Waiting to pick it up on your special birthday trip seems to give it the whole experience that much more meaning. I am certain you have planned some wonderful experiences for that trip. Your hair looked very shiny and healthy in the photo you shared. After two at home Olaplaex treatments, you will notice further results. I need to do it again, one of these days! 

Sheika, your anecdotes are always so funny! Love reading your posts!

A million pages back, we were all chatting about our jewelry wardrobes.  I spent a little time recently in VCA to see if there was anything tempting before the pending price increase. I was surprised to discover, not much in the alhambra line was tempting me right now. I guess that is really good for my wallet. Of course, there is something on my wishlist for a certain special occasion... I think my partner in crime might drop a few hints!  Anybody here tempted to get anything before the mark up later in the week?


----------



## prepster

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I had a big set of Mulberry travel bags. They were unbelievably heavy. Since then, we are not buying real leather or anything heavy. We travel a lot and those bags get ruined so quickly. As much as I want to be an "elegant woman", I just see no point. Buy-use several times-the bag is dead, long live new bag



This may be the most sensible approach.  Years ago I was waiting at the baggage claim carousel with my boss after a flight into Atlanta, and I saw my open bag (which had been past its prime) come chugging around the carousel with my underwear hanging over the side and trailing along the turning carousel.


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> Haven't looked t that brand. Recently bought rimowa salsa air for carry on. Also have a slightly larger Briggs and Riley.



How do you like the Rimowa?  I have been debating between that and the new Tumi.



cafecreme15 said:


> Re the conversation a couple of pages ago about Tiffany: my first pieces were given to me by my dad was I was 4 - earrings right after I got my ears pierced. He gave me two pairs of yellow gold studs - the Paloma Picasso hearts and x's. Somehow I've managed not to lose them over the years and I still wear both pairs all the time. I collected a lot of Tiffany silver from the ages of about 11-18, when I grew tired of it. I have a few pieces from then I still wear all the time, like this cushion cut toggle bracelet.
> View attachment 3834569
> 
> I wouldn't buy gold or diamonds from Tiffany at this point in my life. Like all designer jewelry, you are paying a premium for the name which inflates the prices exponentially. DBF and I did some preliminary ring shopping this summer and went to the flagship Tiffany, where I tried on this beauty.
> View attachment 3834571
> 
> Luckily for DBF, I am letting him off the hook for this *exact* ring because it is $100k! [emoji23] With some connections to the diamond industry, it is possible to get pretty much the same ring for 1/4 of the price.



Beautiful!  You should be a hand model.



JolieS said:


> A brand that has worked well for me is RImowa. Sturdy, rolls smoothly. My 26" purchased in 2013 has at least 100,000 air miles on it and still looks good. I have their bags in several sizes (yes,a matched set). They can be stored one inside the other. I believe the company was recently purchased by LV. This brand has a thread of its own in the Bon Voyage forum.



That's convenient to be able to store them one inside the other.



FizzyWater said:


> My mom bought me a set of matching wheeled, hardsided, expandable luggage a couple of years ago, in a pastel grey/orange/green stylized floral.  It's significantly prettier than it sounds and is easy to identify across a luggage carousel.  She said it was expensive but I suspect it's not LV-expensive.   I do a lot of dragging stuff back and forth between Europe and the US, so the big cases are nice for that.
> 
> I traveled with the whole set all of once, for Carnaval in Venice.  I needed huge bags for costumes, and the little cosmetics one was great for protecting my masks.  (Who brings masks TO Venice?  Me, of course.)
> 
> If I were buying a new set from scratch, it would be Tom Bihn.  For almost all normal travel I use the Aeronaut 45: https://www.tombihn.com/collections/travel-bags/products/aeronaut-45?variant=34039227783
> Lightweight, scrunchable, indestructible, made in the U.S.  I have never had to check it even on overfull local flights, and it makes my life so easy.  They do a smaller version now, which I may pick up for myself as my BF keeps making off with mine.  I don’t need a smaller size except for variety and to try to exert some sort of packing discipline on myself.  And my obsessive need to optimize makes me reallllly want the ultralight ripstop version instead of the Dyneema ballistic version.
> 
> They sell a lot of accessories, many of which I own, but I really mostly use Eagle Creek ultralight folders and sacs.
> 
> I have gotten, in the past, a bit obsessive.



This is so interesting and helpful!  I love the idea of packing cubes, but I don't seem to be able to get as much into my carry on bag with them.  I know they are immensely popular now. Do you feel like you can pack more, or is it the same amount, just better organized?  When I don't use cubes, I can stuff socks, underwear, and other small things into shoes and all of the little left over nooks and crannies.  Maybe I'm not using them right.  



papertiger said:


> These are so chic.
> 
> Wheels are apparently 'out'.



Wheels are out?


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a matching set of luggage- Hartman wings collection. It's pretty but not super expensive, light weight and well made. I bought it when I finished my training and I have had it for 16 years.
> 
> Many of us use organizers or leather goods to keep our bags organized and pretty. I like mai tai's organizers. I have the matching scarf holders for travel and a leather jewelry case that also matches.
> 
> I try to pay attention to small things that make life's moments feel special. I used to carry a Tiffany silver pen but now no pens are allowed near my bags.
> 
> I used to be good about having beautiful silk pajamas for everyday. Now I sleep with a little dog so I don't  use them anymore. [emoji190]



I have a few Mai Tai bag organizers but have never tried her scarf or other pouches.  They _are _pretty.  Such lovely soft colors.



papertiger said:


> Love the sound of your grandmother. Do you know where the luggage went to?
> 
> I have a 3 piece from DvF. They are cotton animal print with black patent leather trim on the outside and lined in red material, some clever organised space. Importantly to me all have wheels and outside pockets. They weren't  expensive and I can spot what's mine from the other side of the airport. I have a huge LV suitcase/garment holder, also with wheels and a shoe compartment but it's size makes it pretty useless for traveling (good for storage - and apparently a cat bed). The luggage that has literally gone round the world with me _twice_, from the Nordic Arctic to New Zealand, Singapore to LA, Canada to Japan is a 2 piece set  that my MIL gave us that's prob from a German department store and is just as tough as luggage gets but still fairly light.



My grandmothers and aunts were all so chic, but best of all, really sweet.  I don't know what happened to that great old luggage. It is possible my parents have it, but my very modern mother is not known for keeping things like that around, so they may be gone.  Your bags sound terrific, and your cat obviously has great taste.    I'm always so interested to hear how women travel, what bags they use and how they stay organized.  I've been refining over the years.  At some point (possibly after the Atlanta underwear debacle) I decided that I didn't just want to get from point A to point B, that I wanted to figure out how to travel well.


----------



## scarf1

prepster said:


> How do you like the Rimowa?  I have been debating between that and the new Tumi.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  You should be a hand model.
> That's convenient to be able to store them one inside the other
> 
> This is so interesting and helpful!  I love the idea of packing cubes, but I don't seem to be able to get as much into my carry on bag with them.  I know they are immensely popular now. Do you feel like you can pack more, or is it the same amount, just better organized?  When I don't use cubes, I can stuff socks, underwear, and other small things into shoes and all of the little left over nooks and crannies.  Maybe I'm not using them right.
> Wheels are out?


Prepster - packing cubes would have helped in the underwear disaster!
I love packing cubes, but actually use a mix of packing cubes, and your technique of stuffing things into nooks and crannies. Also, the smallest sizes are great for corralling all your cables, medications, etc.
 I consider myself a good packer- I always viewed it as a 3D puzzle to cram as much as possible in a small space. But I now love my packing cubes!
Packing cubes are great if you are in/out of the suitcase a lot, or sharing a suitcase with another person such as child or DH. You can use different color cubes for each person.or if you have a DH whose suitcase looks like a tossed salad after 1 day, you can just hand him a couple of cubes.
Even DH , who was a skeptic, now says, "packing cubes" are great.
 Also, for bulkier items like sweaters, they can help with compression, so you can fit more in same space. And when traveling on the ship, I will leave clothes in the packing cubes, and just slide the whole cube into a drawer or on a shelf. Another way to use them, is to separate clean and dirty. I always take a "toxic" orange cube to place dirties in.

And rimowa- love how lightweight the salsa air line is. Have used it mostly as carry on, but have checked it a couple of times with no ill effects, only negatives are that it has a single pole handle. It also comes in pretty colors like ice blue and purple.


----------



## Genie27

I also *love* packing cubes - mine are the silnylon from Muji in various sizes. It makes getting dressed quickly a breeze and kept all my bits and pieces organized. It was so convenient when I was moving around a lot - e.g. 2 nights in each hotel, I could just grab one pouch, and have 2 complete outfits for that stay.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I also *love* packing cubes - mine are the silnylon from Muji in various sizes. It makes getting dressed quickly a breeze and kept all my bits and pieces organized. It was so convenient when I was moving around a lot - e.g. 2 nights in each hotel, I could just grab one pouch, and have 2 complete outfits for that stay.



So you pack an entire outfit per cube?  And you don't feel like you sacrifice a lot of space?  I can see how that would make it easy to get dressed.  I'll check out those cubes.



scarf1 said:


> Prepster - packing cubes would have helped in the underwear disaster!
> I love packing cubes, but actually use a mix of packing cubes, and your technique of stuffing things into nooks and crannies. Also, the smallest sizes are great for corralling all your cables, medications, etc.
> I consider myself a good packer- I always viewed it as a 3D puzzle to cram as much as possible in a small space. But I now love my packing cubes!
> Packing cubes are great if you are in/out of the suitcase a lot, or sharing a suitcase with another person such as child or DH. You can use different color cubes for each person.or if you have a DH whose suitcase looks like a tossed salad after 1 day, you can just hand him a couple of cubes.
> Even DH , who was a skeptic, now says, "packing cubes" are great.
> Also, for bulkier items like sweaters, they can help with compression, so you can fit more in same space. And when traveling on the ship, I will leave clothes in the packing cubes, and just slide the whole cube into a drawer or on a shelf. Another way to use them, is to separate clean and dirty. I always take a "toxic" orange cube to place dirties in.
> 
> And rimowa- love how lightweight the salsa air line is. Have used it mostly as carry on, but have checked it a couple of times with no ill effects, only negatives are that it has a single pole handle. It also comes in pretty colors like ice blue and purple.



Lol!  So true about the underwear incident.  Although it still makes me laugh to think about.

All very interesting.  It might even work to take a couple of cubes with me.  It's possible that I bought the wrong cubes.  Have you tried the Muji that @Genie27 uses?  Do you have favorite brands?


----------



## Genie27

I can get as many as 2 or 4 outfits per pouch - they are the gusset/paraglider cases in 3 sizes.

The first time I used pouches, I sorted all bras in one, undies in another, tops in a third, bottoms in a fourth, socks in a fifth. It was quick to pack, but to get one outfit together, I had to unzip 5 different pouches. Imagine doing that in a one person tent, when it's freezing cold and pouring rain out. Drove me nuts.So my advice is  - don't do that. 

Now I pack complete outfits - top, bottom, best bra + undies, and fold it together, and put two or 3 of these outfits in each cube. Then I have a small pouch for extras/spares of underwear. This way, I'm also sure my special underpinnings (strapless bra, specific thong) are with the outfit that requires them and not at home in my dresser.

It's also great when you have busy business trips with evening events - I keep all my evening stuff separate from day outfits, OR pack a whole day together, depending on how specific the schedule is.


----------



## Genie27

I find they are a more efficient use of space, and my clothes are less wrinkly than if they are left loose. It's been a while since I've crammed a suitcase full, but there are still lots of nooks and crannies that can be stuffed with other items. There is something oddly satisfying to open a suitcase and see things all neat and tidy. 

I am honestly a very messy person - my desk has three square inches of surface visible - everything else is piled up and cluttered. But all my dresser and office drawers are sorted to within an inch of Muji and Ikea organizers.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I can get as many as 2 or 4 outfits per pouch - they are the gusset cases in 3 sizes.
> 
> The first time I used pouches, I sorted all bras in one, undies in another, tops in a third, bottoms in a fourth, socks in a fifth. It was quick to pack, but to get one outfit together, I had to unzip 5 different pouches. Imagine doing that in a one person tent, when it's freezing cold and pouring rain out. Drove me nuts.So my advice is  - don't do that.
> 
> Now I pack complete outfits - top, bottom, best bra + undies, and fold it together, and put two or 3 of these outfits in each cube. Then I have a small pouch for extras/spares of underwear. This way, I'm also sure my special underpinnings (strapless bra, specific thong) are with the outfit that requires them and not at home in my dresser.
> 
> It's also great when you have busy business trips with evening events - I keep all my evening stuff separate from day outfits, OR pack a whole day together, depending on how specific the schedule is.



Oh gosh, that makes great sense.  Lol! I hadn't thought about the aspect of unzipping 5 different cubes to put an outfit together.  Is there some clever thing to do with the cubes as your outfits get worn, or do you just put the dirties back in the cube?  I love @scarf1's idea of an orange cube for worn items.


----------



## Genie27

I tried to do a worn items cube, but instead I use the hotel laundry bag, OR I used to have a large dustbag for a table lamp - that worked well - it lived in my suitcase, along with my neck pillow etc. 

Try unzipping 5 cubes when your room mate is still sleeping. Also annoying. It took me two trips to realize the inefficiency.


----------



## scarf1

prepster said:


> Oh gosh, that makes great sense.  Lol! I hadn't thought about the aspect of unzipping 5 different cubes to put an outfit together.  Is there some clever thing to do with the cubes as your outfits get worn, or do you just put the dirties back in the cube?  I love @scarf1's idea of an orange cube for worn items.


FYI - there are also clean/dirty cubes. There is sort of a divider thingy in the middle. Start with everything on clean side, then as you wear move to the dirty side. I actually have never used those.
Usually, I take an extra plastic bag or use the hotel plastic bag to put all the dirties in until time to pack up. Also ziploc baggies are your friend. They also come in larger sizes if you search around. When we travel for a month, we obviously do laundry along the way. But somehow you always end up with some dirties.
Oh yes, the cubes themselves are washable. 
I prefer the eagle creek specter series. They have recently released an even newer series called specter tech. Very similar, but they zip open flat. 
Will be packing for a trip soon, will try to remember to snap some pix.
I um have a bit of a packing cube problem, I am always looking for a new better thing. I have a lot of cubes, but only use a subset for any trip.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> How do you like the Rimowa?  I have been debating between that and the new Tumi.


On our recent trip to Japan we took two Rimowa Salsa Deluxe Carry-on bags.  One I had owned for several years and one I purchased for the trip.  I did look at the Tumi as well and decided i would stick with Rimowa as it is a known quantity to me.  I used large plastic zip lock bags for clothing.  I like the way the clothing was stored neatly in the bags and it was easy to pull out what was necessary without disturbing everything in the case.  My DH didn't understand that concept at all and said he did not like it, however, he did like having his shirts wrinkle free and his pants looking creased properly, so perhaps he will re-think this lol!  

I loved the new bag as it has 4 wheels as opposed to the two on my older bag.  It was as light as a feather and much easier to maneuver.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> DBF and I just got back from the wedding this weekend. Aside from the dress code incident on Friday, the rest of the wedding was beautiful; DBF and I had a great time! Will catch up on all the posts I've missed tomorrow.
> 
> The coat discussion has long since passed, but I wanted to share some pictures of my grandma's leopard coat that I had mentioned. Excuse the bathroom pictures - it was the only full length mirror with decent lighting at this time of night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834182
> View attachment 3834183
> View attachment 3834184


Your grandma's fur is gorgeous and looks fab on you.



Sheikha Latifa said:


> I had my photos recently done for a visa (I need visas to go anywhere). As a bonus, the photographer made a portrait out of the photo. I'm waiting for the printout of the rest of the photos, looking at the portrait and thinking - wow! no doubts, I'm just perfect! Turn to my daughter and say - look how beautiful your mother is, the skin is just glowing, not a single spot or wrinkle! This is what perfection is! - I said making sure that other people in the room also have a chance to enjoy the perfection.
> At that moment, the photographer returns, nods at the portrait in my hands and says proudly (and loud), Well, do you like how I photoshopped it?
> 
> When I brought it home, my husband said that it was PSed so hard that it doesn't  even look like me...


Too funny!



cafecreme15 said:


> Re the conversation a couple of pages ago about Tiffany: my first pieces were given to me by my dad was I was 4 - earrings right after I got my ears pierced. He gave me two pairs of yellow gold studs - the Paloma Picasso hearts and x's. Somehow I've managed not to lose them over the years and I still wear both pairs all the time. I collected a lot of Tiffany silver from the ages of about 11-18, when I grew tired of it. I have a few pieces from then I still wear all the time, like this cushion cut toggle bracelet.
> View attachment 3834569
> 
> I wouldn't buy gold or diamonds from Tiffany at this point in my life. Like all designer jewelry, you are paying a premium for the name which inflates the prices exponentially. DBF and I did some preliminary ring shopping this summer and went to the flagship Tiffany, where I tried on this beauty.
> View attachment 3834571
> 
> Luckily for DBF, I am letting him off the hook for this *exact* ring because it is $100k! [emoji23] With some connections to the diamond industry, it is possible to get pretty much the same ring for 1/4 of the price.


Beautiful ring and so is your hand!



luckylove said:


> So happy to hear that your SO is perfect! Waiting to pick it up on your special birthday trip seems to give it the whole experience that much more meaning. I am certain you have planned some wonderful experiences for that trip. Your hair looked very shiny and healthy in the photo you shared. After two at home Olaplaex treatments, you will notice further results. I need to do it again, one of these days!
> 
> Sheika, your anecdotes are always so funny! Love reading your posts!
> 
> A million pages back, we were all chatting about our jewelry wardrobes.  I spent a little time recently in VCA to see if there was anything tempting before the pending price increase. I was surprised to discover, not much in the alhambra line was tempting me right now. I guess that is really good for my wallet. Of course, there is something on my wishlist for a certain special occasion... I think my partner in crime might drop a few hints!  Anybody here tempted to get anything before the mark up later in the week?


Haha, at this moment I'm considering 10 motif MOP in YG or WG or chalcedony in WG. I'm going back and forth trying to decide before the 28th.



prepster said:


> This may be the most sensible approach.  Years ago I was waiting at the baggage claim carousel with my boss after a flight into Atlanta, and I saw my open bag (which had been past its prime) come chugging around the carousel with my underwear hanging over the side and trailing along the turning carousel.


I can't help laughing at the image, prepster



prepster said:


> How do you like the Rimowa?  I have been debating between that and the new Tumi.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  You should be a hand model.
> 
> 
> 
> That's convenient to be able to store them one inside the other.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so interesting and helpful!  I love the idea of packing cubes, but I don't seem to be able to get as much into my carry on bag with them.  I know they are immensely popular now. Do you feel like you can pack more, or is it the same amount, just better organized?  When I don't use cubes, I can stuff socks, underwear, and other small things into shoes and all of the little left over nooks and crannies.  Maybe I'm not using them right.
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels are out?


I love packing cubes. It keeps my clothes from sliding around in luggage and thus less wrinkles, packs down, keeps clothes organized, and allows me to take items out without messing up everything else. At destination, I can take cubes out and put in drawers for items I don't need to hang. I organize by type of clothes like undergarments, pants/skirts, shirts/tops, beachwear, etc.


----------



## FizzyWater

I actually mostly use folders.  I'm probably 2x your size, prepster, but I can fit 5-6 tops or 2-3 pants/skirts in a folder and then tighten them way down to save space.  I wouldn't do this to delicate blouses, and they don't come out wrinkle-free.  I use a compression cube for underclothes.  Dirty clothes get a silnylon dry bag I bought for kayaking - it has a wide mouth, a loop to hang it up, and I like to think it keeps any odors inside when it's sealed.

If I'm traveling for work (so rare - my work is so unglamorous) I'll pre-plan my daily outfits and each gets a folder like Genie's system.  Otherwise I like to keep the illusion of choice getting dressed in the morning  and each folder gets a separate clothing type.  I also unpack immediately on getting to a hotel - at least for as many days as I'll be there.  Wrinkles have time to fall out, and it just feels more relaxed to be dressing from a closet than my suitcase.


----------



## FizzyWater

prepster said:


> Hey @FizzyWater are you the lovely person who suggested the Logona Couperose creme?  I just picked up three tubes from the post office.  I am very excited.  It came with an insert but I can't read the directions.  This could be because I'm illiterate (which has been suggested once already today) or because they are in German.  Is there anything I need to know about using this magical stuff?



Yay!  I'm not an expert at all on this, but the instructions pretty much say to apply day and night to clean skin and massage gently in.  Please let me know how it works for you!


----------



## expatwife

luckylove said:


> So happy to hear that your SO is perfect! Waiting to pick it up on your special birthday trip seems to give it the whole experience that much more meaning. I am certain you have planned some wonderful experiences for that trip. Your hair looked very shiny and healthy in the photo you shared. After two at home Olaplaex treatments, you will notice further results. I need to do it again, one of these days!
> 
> Sheika, your anecdotes are always so funny! Love reading your posts!
> 
> A million pages back, we were all chatting about our jewelry wardrobes.  I spent a little time recently in VCA to see if there was anything tempting before the pending price increase. I was surprised to discover, not much in the alhambra line was tempting me right now. I guess that is really good for my wallet. Of course, there is something on my wishlist for a certain special occasion... I think my partner in crime might drop a few hints!  Anybody here tempted to get anything before the mark up later in the week?



Sorry for randomly dropping in and responding here and there. I'm so busy at work with October 15 tax deadline, have no time (yes, I do US taxes [emoji23]).

Luckylove, my husband just got me these VCA magic malachite earrings before the price increase. I haven't seen them yet, he is in Seoul now. I hope I love them [emoji15].
 Anybody else?


----------



## EmileH

expatwife said:


> Sorry for randomly dropping in and responding here and there. I'm so busy at work with October 15 tax deadline, have no time (yes, I do US taxes [emoji23]).
> 
> Luckylove, my husband just got me these VCA magic malachite earrings before the price increase. I haven't seen them yet, he is in Seoul now. I hope I love them [emoji15].
> Anybody else?
> View attachment 3835392



Your new earrings are absolutely beautiful, I'm sure you will love them. Congratulations.

My timing for vca has been so bad. I bought my mop set right before the price decease and I'm not ready to start on the onyx until after the new year. I had other priorities this year. Oh well... I suppose I'll get my purchases in before the next price increase. 

Not much to add to the packing cube discussion. Gosh so many people use them. I have never tried them but my suitcase packing is a finely tuned process so I don't think I'll try them,


----------



## expatwife

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your new earrings are absolutely beautiful, I'm sure you will love them. Congratulations.
> 
> My timing for vca has been so bad. I bought my mop set right before the price decease and I'm not ready to start on the onyx until after the new year. I had other priorities this year. Oh well... I suppose I'll get my purchases in before the next price increase.
> 
> Not much to add to the packing cube discussion. Gosh so many people use them. I have never tried them but my suitcase packing is a finely tuned process so I don't think I'll try them,



Thank you, dear! We can't catch up with those increases. I was going to purchase these anyway, it just speeded up the process.

Love the packing cubes! I can't pack without them now!


----------



## EmileH

Do things get wrinkled in the cubes? My suitcase has a separate section for clothes. I generally lie things as flat as possible, put knits that won't wrinkle in the middle and then fold the other things over on each other to keep them from getting wrinkled. The second open compartment holds my shoes, hair dryer., cosmetics and small articles like undergarments and socks. (And a birkin box on the way home if I'm lucky.)


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I also *love* packing cubes - mine are the silnylon from Muji in various sizes...


I went to Muji to look at cubes and got distracted looking at all of the other neat stuff! 



scarf1 said:


> I um have a bit of a packing cube problem, I am always looking for a new better thing. I have a lot of cubes, but only use a subset for any trip.


They might be nice for organizing a linen closet. 



gracekelly said:


> On our recent trip to Japan we took two Rimowa Salsa Deluxe Carry-on bags.  One I had owned for several years and one I purchased for the trip.  I did look at the Tumi as well and decided i would stick with Rimowa as it is a known quantity to me.  I used large plastic zip lock bags for clothing.  I like the way the clothing was stored neatly in the bags and it was easy to pull out what was necessary without disturbing everything in the case.  My DH didn't understand that concept at all and said he did not like it, however, he did like having his shirts wrinkle free and his pants looking creased properly, so perhaps he will re-think this lol!
> 
> I loved the new bag as it has 4 wheels as opposed to the two on my older bag.  It was as light as a feather and much easier to maneuver.



That is a good idea too--just using big ziplocks.

I agree about the spinner luggage.  I changed from two wheels to four when I had to get a new carry on and it was life-changing!  Who knew?  



Moirai said:


> I can't help laughing at the image, prepster



It broke the ice anyway.  I had always thought he was a little scary, but after that, whenever I felt intimidated I just pictured him there in Atlanta helping pick up my clothes!  



FizzyWater said:


> I actually mostly use folders.


 Folders!  Great idea.  I will check those out.  You gals have great packing systems.  I have had my packing down to such a science, I've hated to mess with it.  But the part that has always bothered me is that I have to rifle through my bag to find things.  What may end up working is a combo of cubes, ziplocks and folders.  



FizzyWater said:


> Yay!  I'm not an expert at all on this, but the instructions pretty much say to apply day and night to clean skin and massage gently in.  Please let me know how it works for you!


Thanks! Will do!



expatwife said:


> Sorry for randomly dropping in and responding here and there. I'm so busy at work with October 15 tax deadline, have no time (yes, I do US taxes [emoji23]).  Luckylove, my husband just got me these VCA magic malachite earrings before the price increase. I haven't seen them yet, he is in Seoul now. I hope I love them [emoji15]. Anybody else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835392



Please drop in!  Your earrings are beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do things get wrinkled in the cubes? My suitcase has a separate section for clothes. I generally lie things as flat as possible, put knits that won't wrinkle in the middle and then fold the other things over on each other to keep them from getting wrinkled. The second open compartment holds my shoes, hair dryer., cosmetics and small articles like undergarments and socks. (And a birkin box on the way home if I'm lucky.)



This is how I pack too - tho I only have one section.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> I went to Muji to look at cubes and got distracted looking at all of the other neat stuff!
> 
> 
> They might be nice for organizing a linen closet.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good idea too--just using big ziplocks.
> 
> I agree about the spinner luggage.  I changed from two wheels to four when I had to get a new carry on and it was life-changing!  Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> It broke the ice anyway.  I had always thought he was a little scary, but after that, whenever I felt intimidated I just pictured him there in Atlanta helping pick up my clothes!
> 
> Folders!  Great idea.  I will check those out.  You gals have great packing systems.  I have had my packing down to such a science, I've hated to mess with it.  But the part that has always bothered me is that I have to rifle through my bag to find things.  What may end up working is a combo of cubes, ziplocks and folders.
> 
> Thanks! Will do!
> 
> 
> 
> Please drop in!  Your earrings are beautiful!  Congratulations!


Yikes, you were traveling with your boss, sorry that happened to you prepster. It certainly did break the ice. I find it annoying to have to dig thru stuff in luggage too, one reason I like the cubes.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> I have a few Mai Tai bag organizers but have never tried her scarf or other pouches.  They _are _pretty.  Such lovely soft colors.
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmothers and aunts were all so chic, but best of all, really sweet.  I don't know what happened to that great old luggage. It is possible my parents have it, but my very modern mother is not known for keeping things like that around, so they may be gone.  Your bags sound terrific, and your cat obviously has great taste.    I'm always so interested to hear how women travel, what bags they use and how they stay organized.  I've been refining over the years.  At some point (possibly after the Atlanta underwear debacle) I decided that I didn't just want to get from point A to point B, that I wanted to figure out how to travel well.



Others have to forgive me because I have posted this before. 




He's moved bed now and resides on DH's spare neoprene laptop case on the piano stool, I usually find him there just when I'm wanting to play. 

Just posting this of the same cat coz others talking about cats in boxes made me laugh and then we had an unexpected package


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Prepster - packing cubes would have helped in the underwear disaster!
> I love packing cubes, but actually use a mix of packing cubes, and your technique of stuffing things into nooks and crannies. Also, the smallest sizes are great for corralling all your cables, medications, etc.
> I consider myself a good packer- I always viewed it as a 3D puzzle to cram as much as possible in a small space. But I now love my packing cubes!
> Packing cubes are great if you are in/out of the suitcase a lot, or sharing a suitcase with another person such as child or DH. You can use different color cubes for each person.or if you have a DH whose suitcase looks like a tossed salad after 1 day, you can just hand him a couple of cubes.
> Even DH , who was a skeptic, now says, "packing cubes" are great.
> Also, for bulkier items like sweaters, they can help with compression, so you can fit more in same space. And when traveling on the ship, I will leave clothes in the packing cubes, and just slide the whole cube into a drawer or on a shelf. Another way to use them, is to separate clean and dirty. I always take a "toxic" orange cube to place dirties in.
> 
> And rimowa- love how lightweight the salsa air line is. Have used it mostly as carry on, but have checked it a couple of times with no ill effects, only negatives are that it has a single pole handle. It also comes in pretty colors like ice blue and purple.



I need to investigate packing cubes. Do you have any personal recommendations?


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> Others have to forgive me because I have posted this before.
> 
> View attachment 3835499
> 
> 
> He's moved bed now and resides on DH's spare neoprene laptop case on the piano stool, I usually find him there just when I'm wanting to play.
> 
> Just posting this of the same cat coz others talking about cats in boxes made me laugh and then we had an unexpected package
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835500



Awwww.  He's a sweetie and a beauty and he's made my day.  [emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> This may be the most sensible approach.  Years ago I was waiting at the baggage claim carousel with my boss after a flight into Atlanta, and I saw my open bag (which had been past its prime) come chugging around the carousel with my underwear hanging over the side and trailing along the turning carousel.



I'm sure I've had nightmares about something like this occuring, I used to travel a lot and there was always something, I am so sorry this actually happened to you.


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Awwww.  He's a sweetie and a beauty and he's made my day.  [emoji173]️



Thank you, he's (usually) a darling


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Others have to forgive me because I have posted this before.
> 
> View attachment 3835499
> 
> 
> He's moved bed now and resides on DH's spare neoprene laptop case on the piano stool, I usually find him there just when I'm wanting to play.
> 
> Just posting this of the same cat coz others talking about cats in boxes made me laugh and then we had an unexpected package
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835500


Awww, so cute! When my cat was a kitten, he once squeezed himself into a nearly empty Kleenex tissue box. We were wondering what he was trying to do. Have to find that pic.


----------



## Moirai

expatwife said:


> Sorry for randomly dropping in and responding here and there. I'm so busy at work with October 15 tax deadline, have no time (yes, I do US taxes [emoji23]).
> 
> Luckylove, my husband just got me these VCA magic malachite earrings before the price increase. I haven't seen them yet, he is in Seoul now. I hope I love them [emoji15].
> Anybody else?
> View attachment 3835392


Beautiful!


----------



## momasaurus

expatwife said:


> Sorry for randomly dropping in and responding here and there. I'm so busy at work with October 15 tax deadline, have no time (yes, I do US taxes [emoji23]).
> 
> Luckylove, my husband just got me these VCA magic malachite earrings before the price increase. I haven't seen them yet, he is in Seoul now. I hope I love them [emoji15].
> Anybody else?
> View attachment 3835392


These are gorgeous. You have trained DH well!
When you say "anybody else?" did you mean: do I want your DH to pick me up a pair also? Because that would be fine, thanks.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Awww, so cute! When my cat was a kitten, he once squeezed himself into a nearly empty Kleenex tissue box. We were wondering what he was trying to do. *Have to find that pic*.



Please, those pics make me LOL. Cats are _soooo_ clever and then suddenly, er... not so clever


----------



## papertiger

expatwife said:


> Sorry for randomly dropping in and responding here and there. I'm so busy at work with October 15 tax deadline, have no time (yes, I do US taxes [emoji23]).
> 
> Luckylove, my husband just got me these VCA magic malachite earrings before the price increase. I haven't seen them yet, he is in Seoul now. I hope I love them [emoji15].
> Anybody else?
> View attachment 3835392



How can you possibly not love them, they are exquisite (and I'm not the biggest fan of every VCA piece I see)


----------



## momasaurus

I have to admit that if I can't see something, it doesn't exist for me. If I kept my scarves in their orange boxes, I might as well throw them away, so scares are folded and stacked in dresser drawers. I use clear zip-lock bags to take them on the road. I'm happy with my suitcase packing, but unless cubes were see-through I would panic! I even took the doors off one of my closets so I can see everything (also the sliders drove me crazy).  Jewelry is in little open boxes and baskets on top of a waist-high dresser. Too much stuff + lousy memory = moi.


----------



## Pirula

Cats [emoji192] in boxes [emoji403]???  I can play!

Here is my beloved Goose.  He was my very first pet, adopted in the 80's in grad school.  From the floor, I can see this was taken after I married and in our first home.  So late 90's/early 00's, shortly before he died.   Silly boy.  This pic sits on my library shelf.  I still miss him.  He was very special.


----------



## Pirula

Sorry folks.  Punchy from meds.  Thanks to Genie.  Here we go:


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> I have to admit that if I can't see something, it doesn't exist for me. If I kept my scarves in their orange boxes, I might as well throw them away, so scares are folded and stacked in dresser drawers. I use clear zip-lock bags to take them on the road. I'm happy with my suitcase packing, but unless cubes were see-through I would panic! I even took the doors off one of my closets so I can see everything (also the sliders drove me crazy).  Jewelry is in little open boxes and baskets on top of a waist-high dresser. Too much stuff + lousy memory = moi.


I don't leave my stuff in boxes either. I keep them in drawers so they are easily seen and accessible, otherwise I forget too. Ziplock bags are great! 



Pirula said:


> Sorry folks.  Punchy from meds.  Thanks to Genie.  Here we go:
> 
> View attachment 3835591


He's beautiful. I know how you feel about losing them. Both mine passed away years ago and heartbreaking. I love looking at the old photos, bring back wonderful memories.


----------



## Moirai

@luckylove and @expatwife - I looked at VCA forum already but wondering if you or any Chatster friends here have Chalcedony?


----------



## Genie27

Pirula said:


> Sorry folks.  Punchy from meds.  Thanks to Genie.  Here we go:
> 
> View attachment 3835591


Hahahaha! That's awesome!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Others have to forgive me because I have posted this before.
> 
> View attachment 3835499
> 
> 
> He's moved bed now and resides on DH's spare neoprene laptop case on the piano stool, I usually find him there just when I'm wanting to play.
> 
> Just posting this of the same cat coz others talking about cats in boxes made me laugh and then we had an unexpected package
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835500


heeheehee - so cute!


Pirula said:


> Sorry folks.  Punchy from meds.  Thanks to Genie.  Here we go:
> 
> View attachment 3835591


D'awww - what a cutie!
Cat's are hilarious!

(if I give my dog a box, she just shreds it )


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Cats [emoji192] in boxes [emoji403]???  I can play!
> 
> Here is my beloved Goose.  He was my very first pet, adopted in the 80's in grad school.  From the floor, I can see this was taken after I married and in our first home.  So late 90's/early 00's, shortly before he died.   Silly boy.  This pic sits on my library shelf.  I still miss him.  He was very special.



Totally adorable, but so sad to hear. Of course you still miss him, darling Goose


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I have to admit that if I can't see something, it doesn't exist for me. If I kept my scarves in their orange boxes, I might as well throw them away, so scares are folded and stacked in dresser drawers. I use clear zip-lock bags to take them on the road. I'm happy with my suitcase packing, but unless cubes were see-through I would panic! I even took the doors off one of my closets so I can see everything (also the sliders drove me crazy).  Jewelry is in little open boxes and baskets on top of a waist-high dresser. Too much stuff + lousy memory = moi.



My problem isn't I forget what I have, it's just finding it when I need it. 

Everything in rotation, bags, shoes, boots, scarves etc all lined up and ready to go. 

Even scarves not in rotation are mostly out of boxes and threaded holes on velvet hangers.

I have a list of mislaid items, this is my 'torture myself' list.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> I don't leave my stuff in boxes either. I keep them in drawers so they are easily seen and accessible, otherwise I forget too. Ziplock bags are great!
> 
> 
> He's beautiful. I know how you feel about losing them*. Both mine passed away years ago and heartbreaking. I love looking at the old photos, bring back wonderful memories*.



So sorry *Moirai*


----------



## Genie27

I'm also visual, so if it's in a box it might as well be lost. Moma, I also have similar issues with my closet - I prefer using clothes from my drying rack, and if they go in my closet, I 'forget' about them. I don't want to take doors off, but some day, a walk-in closet would be nice. 

I want to fold my scarves and shawls and put them in a drawer, but I am trying to figure out a different/better system for large shawls in rotation. Right now I roll them lightly and put in a large dresser drawer. 

Otherwise I end up using the same one all the time.

How do you all store / quick access to shawls and other winter accessories?


----------



## Pirula

Someone loves her poor, sick mama again.


----------



## Genie27

expatwife said:


> Sorry for randomly dropping in and responding here and there. I'm so busy at work with October 15 tax deadline, have no time (yes, I do US taxes [emoji23]).
> 
> Luckylove, my husband just got me these VCA magic malachite earrings before the price increase. I haven't seen them yet, he is in Seoul now. I hope I love them [emoji15].
> Anybody else?
> View attachment 3835392


They are *beautiful!*


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> I'm also visual, so if it's in a box it might as well be lost. Moma, I also have similar issues with my closet - I prefer using clothes from my drying rack, and if they go in my closet, I 'forget' about them. I don't want to take doors off, but some day, a walk-in closet would be nice.
> 
> I want to fold my scarves and shawls and put them in a drawer, but I am trying to figure out a different/better system for large shawls in rotation. Right now I roll them lightly and put in a large dresser drawer.
> 
> Otherwise I end up using the same one all the time.
> 
> How do you all store / quick access to shawls and other winter accessories?


Good question! And I want to know more about @papertiger's velvet hangars with holes for scarves! sounds intriguing.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Good question! And I want to know more about @papertiger's velvet hangars with holes for scarves! sounds intriguing.



These are the very ones I use for 90s and 70s:

http://www.wilko.com/garment-hanger...VorztCh3-YQ1aEAQYAiABEgKduvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

I can see every scarf, almost all at once

GMs and MTs (and fur scarves) are on velvet trouser hangers:

http://www.wilko.com/garment-hangers/wilko-trouser-hanger-velvet-covered-black-2pk/invt/0327965

Apart from Chanel and Liberty (trouser hangers as above) H GM and stole moussies have stayed in boxes but I have to change this. Any suggestions are most welcome? 

Gavroche in boxes for 90s

I only have a single pair of twillies which I press and roll back in their boxes.


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Someone loves her poor, sick mama again.
> 
> View attachment 3835632



 wish you better


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> So sorry *Moirai*


Thank you! 



Pirula said:


> Someone loves her poor, sick mama again.
> 
> View attachment 3835632


Cute kitty! Feel better soon.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Perfume info

Le Labo are going to start selling their city exclusives on Saturday. My personal favourite is London pepper but I remember somebody was asking about tuberose 

Mousse De Chene 30 (Amsterdam)
Aldehyde 44 (Dallas)
Gaiac 10 (Tokyo)
Vanille 44 (Paris)
Tubereuse 40 (New York)
Poivre 23 (London)
Musc 25 (Los Angeles)
Limette 37 (San Francisco)
Baie Rose 26 (Chicago)
Cuir 28 (Dubai)
Benjoin 19 (Moscow)


----------



## Notorious Pink

45 years old and I have NEVER heard of packing cubes. Ladies, please point me in the right direction!!!

PaperTiger your cat is such a handsome fellow! [emoji177]
You were on my mind yesterday as I was behind a car with the license plate "PaprTigr"!

Love all the cat pics.

Thank you so much for all the kind words about DS.
[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I'm also visual, so if it's in a box it might as well be lost. Moma, I also have similar issues with my closet - I prefer using clothes from my drying rack, and if they go in my closet, I 'forget' about them. I don't want to take doors off, but some day, a walk-in closet would be nice.
> 
> I want to fold my scarves and shawls and put them in a drawer, but I am trying to figure out a different/better system for large shawls in rotation. Right now I roll them lightly and put in a large dresser drawer.
> 
> Otherwise I end up using the same one all the time.
> 
> How do you all store / quick access to shawls and other winter accessories?



I keep winter scarves and shawls (that we put on when walking out the door) on one of those tiered, multiple pair pants hangers on the inside of one of the doors of my hall closet.  I use three hangers, one just above the other, and each holds four scarves.  They lie flat when the door is closed and I can see all of our scarves.  It's kinda low-tech,  but I wasn't sure what kind of system I wanted and would actually use.  At some point I may build in something more permanent.

In a closet in my dressing room I use the same system inside a door for scarves and shawls that I might put on while getting dressed.

Gloves usually live in the pockets of my coats for the winter, and each coat or jacket often has it's own scarf paired up.  Any jacket that doesn't have a "locker loop" will get one sewn inside because I find them so convenient for pulling a scarf through.  Some of our jackets hang on double hooks in the boot room with a hat on the top hook.  When I lived in an apartment, every door had hooks on the reverse side, and I basically did the same thing.  Most doors don't get closed, so no one ever noticed my coat/hat/scarf solution.


----------



## Genie27

More cat pics, please!

I'm allergic, but I love them.

BBC, here are the ones I have - the ones at the bottom in paraglider material, and some of the mesh ones. 
http://www.muji.us/store/health-beauty/garment-organization-case.html

I even use them when I overnight at the BF's - next day's work clothes, into my work tote.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> Others have to forgive me because I have posted this before.
> 
> View attachment 3835499
> 
> 
> He's moved bed now and resides on DH's spare neoprene laptop case on the piano stool, I usually find him there just when I'm wanting to play.
> 
> Just posting this of the same cat coz others talking about cats in boxes made me laugh and then we had an unexpected package
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835500



Your kitty is beautiful.  They are so funny.  This is one of my favorite Pinterest pics


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Your kitty is beautiful.  They are so funny.  This is one of my favorite Pinterest pics
> 
> View attachment 3835779




 That cat's more nuts than mine! Hilarious


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> More cat pics, please!
> 
> I'm allergic, but I love them.
> 
> BBC, here are the ones I have - the ones at the bottom in paraglider material, and some of the mesh ones.
> http://www.muji.us/store/health-beauty/garment-organization-case.html
> 
> I even use them when I overnight at the BF's - next day's work clothes, into my work tote.



You shouldn't encourage ha ha this thread will be taken over 

These look very interesting, I must investigate further


----------



## Pirula

Genie27 said:


> More cat pics, please!
> 
> I'm allergic, but I love them.
> 
> BBC, here are the ones I have - the ones at the bottom in paraglider material, and some of the mesh ones.
> http://www.muji.us/store/health-beauty/garment-organization-case.html
> 
> I even use them when I overnight at the BF's - next day's work clothes, into my work tote.



Here you go:






prepster said:


> Your kitty is beautiful.  They are so funny.  This is one of my favorite Pinterest pics
> 
> View attachment 3835779



[emoji23][emoji23]. That's hilarious!

Thank everyone, I am slowly getting better.

ETA:  meant to add:  my H scarves are in their boxes, labeled.  I'm a very visual person too but I guess it extends to visual memory because I remember everything I have.  It helps I don't have a ton of things I suppose.

PPS:  and PSA:  Pedialyte is nasty.  But one does what one must do.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> I'm sure I've had nightmares about something like this occuring, I used to travel a lot and there was always something, I am so sorry this actually happened to you.



Lol!  It was one of those old hard side cases.  Since the latches were broken there was no way to close the thing, and of course they had nothing at baggage claim.  We were about to go looking for a garbage bag when some dear soldier (Yay Army!) handed us a roll of duct tape, otherwise known as 100 mph tape.  Now I keep a small to-go mini-roll of duct tape with me wherever I am.  DH says anything can be fixed with duct tape, WD-40 or a hammer.


----------



## prepster

Pirula said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 3835787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]. That's hilarious!
> 
> Thank everyone, I am slowly getting better.



So glad you are feeling better!  Your kitty is probably trying to "blend" with the baseboard.  I'm guessing you were supposed to pretend you didn't see him.  Edit:  her!



BBC said:


> 45 years old and I have NEVER heard of packing cubes. Ladies, please point me in the right direction!!!
> 
> PaperTiger your cat is such a handsome fellow! [emoji177]
> You were on my mind yesterday as I was behind a car with the license plate "PaprTigr"!
> 
> Love all the cat pics.
> 
> Thank you so much for all the kind words about DS.
> [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Whenever I've had a break today I've been watching videos about packing cubes.  Lol!  I'm leaning toward the Compression-type cubes that flatten the case and make it thinner once it is filled.


----------



## Pirula

prepster said:


> So glad you are feeling better!  Your kitty is probably trying to "blend" with the baseboard.  I'm guessing you were supposed to pretend you didn't see him.
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I've had a break today I've been watching videos about packing cubes.  Lol!  I'm leaning toward the Compression-type cubes that flatten the case and make it thinner once it is filled.



Right.  Like here:




She's a good hider that one.


----------



## prepster

Pirula said:


> Right.  Like here:
> 
> View attachment 3835789
> 
> 
> She's a good hider that one.



Lololol!


----------



## cafecreme15

Well now you've opened a Pandora's box asking for pictures of cats! Here is a couple of mine, looking regal and pensive in the first, and like a stubborn cat who insists that any position squished between two objects is comfortable and ideal for a nap.


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> Compression-type cubes that flatten the case and make it thinner once it is filled.


But they wrinkle.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> But they wrinkle.



That is a very good point.  Definitely something to consider.  I'm thinking that since I normally travel with knits though, I will gain some space.  My blouses or shirts get folded with tissue or dry cleaner bags and put on top.  I liked the feature that the compression bags give the option to compress or not.



cafecreme15 said:


> Well now you've opened a Pandora's box asking for pictures of cats! Here is a couple of mine, looking regal and pensive in the first, and like a stubborn cat who insists that any position squished between two objects is comfortable and ideal for a nap.
> View attachment 3835810
> View attachment 3835811



I bet that stack of books is tempting!


----------



## bobkat1991

papertiger said:


> Others have to forgive me because I have posted this before.
> 
> View attachment 3835499
> 
> 
> He's moved bed now and resides on DH's spare neoprene laptop case on the piano stool, I usually find him there just when I'm wanting to play.
> 
> Just posting this of the same cat coz others talking about cats in boxes made me laugh and then we had an unexpected package
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835500


papertiger, your picture of your cat squeezing into a box gave a chuckle and a good memory:  my huge childhood tomcat attempting to squeeze his considerable bulk into a one pound box from Velveeta cheese!
And....here are my two cats


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> Well now you've opened a Pandora's box asking for pictures of cats! Here is a couple of mine, looking regal and pensive in the first, and like a stubborn cat who insists that any position squished between two objects is comfortable and ideal for a nap.
> View attachment 3835810
> View attachment 3835811



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].  Never a dull moment.


----------



## Pirula

bobkat1991 said:


> papertiger, your picture of your cat squeezing into a box gave a chuckle and a good memory:  my huge childhood tomcat attempting to squeeze his considerable bulk into a one pound box from Velveeta cheese!
> And....here are my two cats
> View attachment 3835820



Awwwww....


----------



## raven_portland

expatwife said:


> Sorry for randomly dropping in and responding here and there. I'm so busy at work with October 15 tax deadline, have no time (yes, I do US taxes [emoji23]).
> 
> Luckylove, my husband just got me these VCA magic malachite earrings before the price increase. I haven't seen them yet, he is in Seoul now. I hope I love them [emoji15].
> Anybody else?
> View attachment 3835392





expatwife said:


> Sorry for randomly dropping in and responding here and there. I'm so busy at work with October 15 tax deadline, have no time (yes, I do US taxes [emoji23]).
> 
> Luckylove, my husband just got me these VCA magic malachite earrings before the price increase. I haven't seen them yet, he is in Seoul now. I hope I love them [emoji15].
> Anybody else?
> View attachment 3835392


----------



## raven_portland

oops, please pardon my bad posting!  I meant to say that I do taxes as well, and am also in the throes of 10/15 deadlines.  (And am obviously a bit punchy.)  I have been checking in on your thread as a quick reward as I finish projects.
Ms. Joannadyne, I also will be in Florida in late October speaking to a group of industry professionals and am at a loss as to what to wear!  nothing too warm, is as far as I have gotten.  best wishes, everyone.


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 3835787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]. That's hilarious!
> 
> Thank everyone, I am slowly getting better.
> 
> ETA:  meant to add:  my H scarves are in their boxes, labeled.  I'm a very visual person too but I guess it extends to visual memory because I remember everything I have.  It helps I don't have a ton of things I suppose.
> 
> PPS:  and PSA:  Pedialyte is nasty.  But one does what one must do.




 

Such a beauty though


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> 45 years old and I have NEVER heard of packing cubes. Ladies, please point me in the right direction!!!
> 
> PaperTiger your cat is such a handsome fellow! [emoji177]
> You were on my mind yesterday as I was behind a car with the license plate "PaprTigr"!
> 
> Love all the cat pics.
> 
> Thank you so much for all the kind words about DS.
> [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Thank you 

OMG, I can't believe someone has that plate (and it's _not _me -alas)


----------



## papertiger

raven_portland said:


> oops, please pardon my bad posting!  I meant to say that I do taxes as well, and am also in the throes of 10/15 deadlines.  (And am obviously a bit punchy.)  I have been checking in on your thread as a quick reward as I finish projects.
> Ms. Joannadyne, I also will be in Florida in late October speaking to a group of industry professionals and am at a loss as to what to wear!  nothing too warm, is as far as I have gotten.  best wishes, everyone.



Good luck *r_p* and to anyone and everyone doing their taxes


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Lol!  It was one of those old hard side cases.  Since the latches were broken there was no way to close the thing, and of course they had nothing at baggage claim.  We were about to go looking for a garbage bag when some dear soldier (Yay Army!) handed us a roll of duct tape, otherwise known as 100 mph tape.  Now I keep a small to-go mini-roll of duct tape with me wherever I am.  DH says anything can be fixed with duct tape, WD-40 or a hammer.



That's my kind of hero, practical and kind


----------



## papertiger

bobkat1991 said:


> papertiger, your picture of your cat squeezing into a box gave a chuckle and a good memory:  my huge childhood tomcat attempting to squeeze his considerable bulk into a one pound box from Velveeta cheese!
> And....here are my two cats
> View attachment 3835820



So pleased *bobcat*

I couldn't feed my two like that, one would never be able to eat


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Well now you've opened a Pandora's box asking for pictures of cats! Here is a couple of mine, looking regal and pensive in the first, and like a stubborn cat who insists that any position squished between two objects is comfortable and ideal for a nap.
> View attachment 3835810
> View attachment 3835811


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Right.  Like here:
> 
> View attachment 3835789
> 
> 
> She's a good hider that one.


----------



## bobkat1991

papertiger said:


> So pleased *bobcat*
> 
> I couldn't feed my two like that, one would never be able to eat


Believe it or not, these are two males and they have gotten along like this since the moment we brought the orange one home in April of this year!!


----------



## bobkat1991

This is my late husband, Bob, with two cats over in Kenya [emoji6]


----------



## bobkat1991

And this is a better picture of my orange baby, Apache


----------



## papertiger

bobkat1991 said:


> Believe it or not, these are two males and they have gotten along like this since the moment we brought the orange one home in April of this year!!



That's brilliant. You are the calming influence. 

My two boys are 6 years old now and brothers from the same littler, I've had them since they were only a month old (this pic was from the first week) and I'm sure they love each other but...




sometimes it's hard to tell


----------



## papertiger

bobkat1991 said:


> And this is a better picture of my orange baby, Apache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835946



So handsome


----------



## prepster

bobkat1991 said:


> And this is a better picture of my orange baby, Apache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835946



I've always wanted a big orange tabby.  They all seem to have the same personality.

I also frequently look at them and wonder what it would be like to go through life being orange.  Just, you know, entirely orange from head to toe.  I think you'd have to be okay with standing out a little.


----------



## scarf1

I prefer eagle creek packing cubes. For those of you outside US, may be hard to obtain. There are cheaper brands Available.

Most of mine are from the specter series. Recently they released the specter tech series, which I think are even better.
http://shop.eaglecreek.com/packing-cubes/l/212?Attributes=Pack-It Specter Tech™

Video




Storage of CSGMs - I have just 4, so I store them in their boxes and have a label on the edge with the name. I usually let them air out on the spare bed overnight between uses.


----------



## luckylove

Moirai said:


> @luckylove and @expatwife - I looked at VCA forum already but wondering if you or any Chatster friends here have Chalcedony?



Yes, my dear, I do have chalcedony and I love it! I wear the bracelet everyday, but I have to admit it is a tricky color near my face. My DH bought me the 10 motif necklace some time ago and the color fell flat and washed me out. It can be a bit tricky to wear for many complexions, according to a few sa's I have spoken with. If I were taller, I would definitely consider the magic long necklace, but it hangs far too low on me. Instead, he bought the 6 motif magic necklace.  The combination of the chalcedony, grey and white mop is stunning IMHO! which piece are you thinking of?


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> I prefer eagle creek packing cubes. For those of you outside US, may be hard to obtain. There are cheaper brands Available.
> 
> Most of mine are from the specter series. Recently they released the specter tech series, which I think are even better.
> http://shop.eaglecreek.com/packing-cubes/l/212?Attributes=Pack-It Specter Tech™
> 
> Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storage of CSGMs - I have just 4, so I store them in their boxes and have a label on the edge with the name. I usually let them air out on the spare bed overnight between uses.




I must say US seems to have so many more storage and organisation solution options. Hope Europe catches up soon!


----------



## cafecreme15

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3835970
> 
> This is my late husband, Bob, with two cats over in Kenya [emoji6]



All cats are the same - can't resist scratches! Some are just bigger than others hehe


----------



## papertiger

@weN84 this jacket went down from a French 42 to 38. Strict instructions to make the print still work. The bunching on the shoulders I'm responsible for since I took out the shoulder pads completely against advice. The YSL Majorelle bag leads me to think it was taken the following Summer I bought it 2009 (older jacket of course).


----------



## Moirai

luckylove said:


> Yes, my dear, I do have chalcedony and I love it! I wear the bracelet everyday, but I have to admit it is a tricky color near my face. My DH bought me the 10 motif necklace some time ago and the color fell flat and washed me out. It can be a bit tricky to wear for many complexions, according to a few sa's I have spoken with. If I were taller, I would definitely consider the magic long necklace, but it hangs far too low on me. Instead, he bought the 6 motif magic necklace.  The combination of the chalcedony, grey and white mop is stunning IMHO! which piece are you thinking of?


Hi luckylove, thanks! I'm looking at 10 motif Chalcedony WG, MOP WG, or MOP YG. I tried the 6 motif too because DH really likes grey MOP and it's gorgeous but I think I would not be able to wear as often casually. Here's pics. I'm posting on my iPad, sorry if the pics are big.


----------



## luckylove

expatwife said:


> Sorry for randomly dropping in and responding here and there. I'm so busy at work with October 15 tax deadline, have no time (yes, I do US taxes [emoji23]).
> 
> Luckylove, my husband just got me these VCA magic malachite earrings before the price increase. I haven't seen them yet, he is in Seoul now. I hope I love them [emoji15].
> Anybody else?
> View attachment 3835392



The earrings are stunning! I hope you will really enjoy them. When I was really young, I used to collect malachite jewelry (of course, not VCA.) The VCA earrings really have a beautiful color and glow. I can't wait to hear what you think when you see them IRL. 

Please forgive me ladies, I am so far behind on this thread but I have to say, the pet photos are adorable! The packing tips I have read are very useful and I promise to catch up on all the pages I haver missed.

Prepster, my parents and grandparents also believed it was important to own a good set of luggage. My grandparents used to give nice luggage as gifts to the grandkids each year to build a set once we turned 16. I have since replaced that set, but was very grateful to have it for more than a decade. Just think about the stories our luggage could tell if it could talk!! I have had some pieces go on their own misadventures while getting lost for weeks by the airlines and other baggage that went missing permanently from a flight. Of course, that is why I try not to check any baggage anymore... but that is a whole different story!


----------



## luckylove

Moirai said:


> Hi luckylove, thanks! I'm looking at 10 motif Chalcedony WG, MOP WG, or MOP YG. I tried the 6 motif too because DH really likes grey MOP and it's gorgeous but I think I would not be able to wear as often casually. Here's pics. I'm posting on my iPad, sorry if the pics are big.
> View attachment 3836028
> 
> View attachment 3836029
> 
> View attachment 3836030



The chalcedony looks stunning on you! Actually, so does the white mop. Are you leaning toward one over the other?


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Hi luckylove, thanks! I'm looking at 10 motif Chalcedony WG, MOP WG, or MOP YG. I tried the 6 motif too because DH really likes grey MOP and it's gorgeous but I think I would not be able to wear as often casually. Here's pics. I'm posting on my iPad, sorry if the pics are big.
> View attachment 3836028
> 
> View attachment 3836029
> 
> View attachment 3836030



Loving the MOP on you


----------



## Moirai

luckylove said:


> The chalcedony looks stunning on you! Actually, so does the white mop. Are you leaning toward one over the other?


Thank you. I prefer WG because most of my jewelry -earrings, necklace, E-ring- are WG or platinum. But MOP seem to stand out more with YG. I was leaning towards Chalcedony, second choice MOP YG but now I'm not sure anymore because I think MOP WG would easily match everything I own and a safer choice. This would be my first VCA. I'm concern that I may be limited with Chalcedony thus my hesitation but the striations are beautiful. I wear a lot of black, greys, browns, and blues.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Loving the MOP on you


Thank you papertiger. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## luckylove

Moirai said:


> Thank you. I prefer WG because most of my jewelry -earrings, necklace, E-ring- are WG or platinum. But MOP seem to stand out more with YG. I was leaning towards Chalcedony, second choice MOP YG but now I'm not sure anymore because I think MOP WG would easily match everything I own and a safer choice. This would be my first VCA. I'm concern that I may be limited with Chalcedony thus my hesitation but the striations are beautiful. I wear a lot of black, greys, browns, and blues.



It's a tough choice when they both look lovely. White mop is so easy to pair with any outfit, but chalcedony would go well with the each of the colors you mention from your wardrobe too! I don't think you can go wrong either way. The most versatility will definitely come from the white mop. Keep us posted on which you decide!!


----------



## Moirai

luckylove said:


> It's a tough choice when they both look lovely. White mop is so easy to pair with any outfit, but chalcedony would go well with the each of the colors you mention from your wardrobe too! I don't think you can go wrong either way. The most versatility will definitely come from the white mop. Keep us posted on which you decide!!


Thank you! Will do.


----------



## eagle1002us

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3835970
> 
> This is my late husband, Bob, with two cats over in Kenya [emoji6]


Okaaaaaaaaaaaaay.  What's the story behind this photo?  Aren't those tiggers (or lynxes) supposed to be eating him?  So, how come he gets to pet them?


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai - so beautiful. Keep us posted.
LOVE ALL THE CAT PIX!!


----------



## EmileH

Hi guys. Long day at work yesterday. 

Moirai your necklaces are beautiful.


----------



## FizzyWater

Genie27 said:


> But they wrinkle.



They can.  The key seems to be to keep clothes from moving around and catching against other fabric.  So PbP's method (known as the "bundle method" in packing-geek forums) works well, because delicates are held tight and flat against the outside of the bundle.  Packing cubes and folders hold the fabric in place, but of course you end up with sharp fold lines because: a) you have to fold them smaller to fit in the container and b) the folds are then pressed into place by the container.  

(And I abuse folders by ratcheting them as tight as they'll go, so I end up with wrinkles as well as fold lines as they crinkle up under the stress lines.  It's a known tradeoff for me.)

Another trick that prepster mentioned is layering delicates with dry cleaning bags.  Paradoxically they make the clothes slip around more, but they're not catching on other clothes and setting into hard wrinkles.


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> I must say US seems to have so many more storage and organisation solution options. Hope Europe catches up soon!



Amazon.co.uk carries Eagle Creek and a brand "mmy" which I've never heard of but looks identical!  I just searched for "silnylon" under the "Luggage" category.  And then there's always Muji.  Oh, Muji...


----------



## FizzyWater

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi guys. Long day at work yesterday.



I hope everything's ok.


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> Moirai - so beautiful. Keep us posted.
> LOVE ALL THE CAT PIX!!


Thank you moma. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi guys. Long day at work yesterday.
> 
> Moirai your necklaces are beautiful.


Thank you PbP. 



FizzyWater said:


> They can.  The key seems to be to keep clothes from moving around and catching against other fabric.  So PbP's method (known as the "bundle method" in packing-geek forums) works well, because delicates are held tight and flat against the outside of the bundle.  Packing cubes and folders hold the fabric in place, but of course you end up with sharp fold lines because: a) you have to fold them smaller to fit in the container and b) the folds are then pressed into place by the container.
> 
> (And I abuse folders by ratcheting them as tight as they'll go, so I end up with wrinkles as well as fold lines as they crinkle up under the stress lines.  It's a known tradeoff for me.)
> 
> Another trick that prepster mentioned is layering delicates with dry cleaning bags.  Paradoxically they make the clothes slip around more, but they're not catching on other clothes and setting into hard wrinkles.


Agree with everything you said. I've used all techniques you described. I've packed dresses and DH's suits in dry cleaning bags to prevent wrinkles and that worked out great. Some people rolled their clothes as opposed to folding, then placed in the cubes to save space. And using the folders really does compress the air out. Eagle creek cubes are nice quality and so are the Ebags brand. The ones I usually reached for though are a generic brand that DH bought for me that are more lightweight and thinner than those brands.


----------



## EmileH

FizzyWater said:


> I hope everything's ok.



Oh yes thanks. 12 hours at work yesterday. I came home, ate a frozen dinner and went straight to bed.


----------



## Moirai

@Pocketbook Pup - I saw your navy Chanel jacket with CC belt at Chanel but in olive green shade. Should have taken a pic. It is beautiful. Also saw your other jacket with the pleats on the back at NM, beautiful and really soft to the touch. I love the buttons on this jacket, it has subtle bling on them.  Creme long jacket with gold trim and clear buttons is lovely too, that was also available in black. And pigleto's sparkle boots in duo color and all black. SAs wanted me to try out the jackets but I didn't want to be tempted since I was planning on getting VCA. I finally purchased a Kelly belt and now waiting for the Iris scarf to transfer in.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Are there special packing-geek forums? Oh my, where is this world going...


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> @Pocketbook Pup - I saw your navy Chanel jacket with CC belt at Chanel but in olive green shade. Should have taken a pic. It is beautiful. Also saw your other jacket with the pleats on the back at NM, beautiful and really soft to the touch. I love the buttons on this jacket, it has subtle bling on them.  Creme long jacket with gold trim and clear buttons is lovely too, that was also available in black. And pigleto's sparkle boots in duo color and all black. SAs wanted me to try out the jackets but I didn't want to be tempted since I was planning on getting VCA. I finally purchased a Kelly belt and now waiting for the Iris scarf to transfer in.



You will love the Kelly belt. They are addictive. My only complaint is that the buckles are not interchangeable like the belt kits. I can't buy every color and metal color possible. [emoji22]

Thank you. I love my jackets. There is one more from cosmopolite that is totally not practical but I love it and I'm hoping it makes it to the sale. 

I'm averting my eyes from scarves. I just have too many. I haven't bought any this season.

Good luck with your VCA purchase. I'm wearing my two yg mop ten stations today. I find that I wear the earrings more often than even the necklaces. It's all so pretty.

I saw the photos of the Dior show yesterday. Equally awful to the last few seasons. The bar jacket is back in white so maybe I'll get that but otherwise there was nothing. Well there was a flowy looking trench. If that came in black I might be interested. I think the flowy black trench will probably have to be a spring purchase. There might be more possibilities for which to choose


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You will love the Kelly belt. They are addictive. My only complaint is that the buckles are not interchangeable like the belt kits. I can't buy every color and metal color possible. [emoji22]
> 
> Thank you. I love my jackets. There is one more from cosmopolite that is totally not practical but I love it and I'm hoping it makes it to the sale.
> 
> I'm averting my eyes from scarves. I just have too many. I haven't bought any this season.
> 
> Good luck with your VCA purchase. I'm wearing my two yg mop ten stations today. I find that I wear the earrings more often than even the necklaces. It's all so pretty.
> 
> I saw the photos of the Dior show yesterday. Equally awful to the last few seasons. The bar jacket is back in white so maybe I'll get that but otherwise there was nothing. Well there was a flowy looking trench. If that came in black I might be interested. I think the flowy black trench will probably have to be a spring purchase. There might be more possibilities for which to choose


Thanks. I got the belt in black with PHW and I like that it's adjustable. Lots of tempting VCA pieces. I especially love frivole between the finger ring, maybe before the next price increase, haha.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Thanks. I got the belt in black with PHW and I like that it's adjustable. Lots of tempting VCA pieces. I especially love frivole between the finger ring, maybe before the next price increase, haha.



Yes always more price increases to look forward to. [emoji23]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I saw the photos of the Dior show yesterday. Equally awful to the last few seasons. The bar jacket is back in white so maybe I'll get that but otherwise there was nothing. Well there was a flowy looking trench. If that came in black I might be interested. I think the flowy black trench will probably have to be a spring purchase. There might be more possibilities for which to choose


Right? Same thing with me. Nothing! I didn't write anything in the relevant thread because I think I already sound like a hater or an old lady always complaining about everything. But seriously, it's not the first season that I'm supposed to admire logo-embellished undies with tulle on top. How much longer?! And the cruise was no better. Flea market as inspiration? Ok, I don't mind if the prices are comparable with the flea market. I would then buy, use several times and throw away because that busy design will start annoying after 3 times tops.
Or maybe I am turning into an old grump...


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Are there special packing-geek forums? Oh my, where is this world going...



Who knew there were so many techniques and tools for packing? I just fold my clothes as best I can and put them in the suitcase! I really detest packing so I try and spend as little time doing it as possible.


----------



## cafecreme15

Didn’t realize the Dior show was yesterday! Will have to check out pictures of the collection in Vogue. When is Chanel? Does anyone know the theme for s/s 2018 in advance. I’m slacking with my following the fashion weeks this year.


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> Who knew there were so many techniques and tools for packing? I just fold my clothes as best I can and put them in the suitcase! I really detest packing so I try and spend as little time doing it as possible.



Me too.  I'm tidy and careful but that's it.  I also always unpack upon arrival and hang everything/put in drawers.  These systems are very cool!  I just don't have the patience.  My former Marine DH might love this, will show him.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Didn’t realize the Dior show was yesterday! Will have to check out pictures of the collection in Vogue. When is Chanel? Does anyone know the theme for s/s 2018 in advance. I’m slacking with my following the fashion weeks this year.



Chanel is not until October 3. They are very secretive about the theme. I'll have to check when Hermes is having their show....

Sheikha I'm with you on Dior. No one is going to buy this rtw. It's ridiculous. Say what you will about Chanel, they are making things that people want to actually buy.


----------



## EmileH

Hermes is october 2.


----------



## cafecreme15

Thanks PbP! I just checked the calendar and see that most of the shows I'm interested in seeing are next week - Hermes, Chanel, McQueen, Givenchy, Celine, LV, etc.


----------



## cafecreme15

Checked out the Dior show. Here is the link for anyone who hasn't seen it yet: https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2018-ready-to-wear/christian-dior/slideshow/collection#82

I like the bar jackets and the sheer black tops/dress with little white polka dots, but that's about it. I have a friend who is in the museum industry who would love the t-shirt that opened the show that says "why are there no great women artists?" (the accuracy of which is debatable...though of course female artists remembered by history can be counted on one hand) but alas she can't afford it because...she is in the museum industry. Everything else has that early 2000s look or looks like the costumes in my dress-up trunk when I was a little girl. No thanks.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sorry to post three times in a row, but I wanted to share this fascinating article I just read about how Louis XIV is essentially responsible for creating the structure of the fashion industry as we know it today. 
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2015/09/the-king-of-couture/402952/


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Sorry to post three times in a row, but I wanted to share this fascinating article I just read about how Louis XIV is essentially responsible for creating the structure of the fashion industry as we know it today.
> https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2015/09/the-king-of-couture/402952/



Oh how interesting and fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie, thank you!!! These look great!!

PaperTiger, I saw the driver - it was definitely NOT you! 
PS it's not just cats...sometimes it's hard to tell with boys, too. [emoji51]

Moirai I also prefer the white MOP on you.
Actually, I also prefer yg on you, but I know that's not helpful.

Btw the next price increase at VCA is tomorrow.


----------



## EmileH

Yes that's why lovely Moirai is on a mission today.


----------



## FizzyWater

cafecreme15 said:


> Checked out the Dior show. Here is the link for anyone who hasn't seen it yet: https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2018-ready-to-wear/christian-dior/slideshow/collection#82
> 
> I like the bar jackets and the sheer black tops/dress with little white polka dots, but that's about it. I have a friend who is in the museum industry who would love the t-shirt that opened the show that says "why are there no great women artists?" (the accuracy of which is debatable...though of course female artists remembered by history can be counted on one hand) but alas she can't afford it because...she is in the museum industry. Everything else has that early 2000s look or looks like the costumes in my dress-up trunk when I was a little girl. No thanks.



I like the lace-up sock boots. 

ETA:  I think the gold pantsuit is lovely, and I would wear look #28 to the goth club in a heartbeat, if I still had that figure.  But it's not very... cohesive, aside from the aforementioned tulle over booty shorts.


----------



## cafecreme15

FizzyWater said:


> I like the lace-up sock boots.
> 
> ETA:  I think the gold pantsuit is lovely, and I would wear look #28 to the goth club in a heartbeat, if I still had that figure.  But it's not very... cohesive, aside from the aforementioned tulle over booty shorts.



Totally agree with the lack of cohesiveness. I couldn’t even discern a theme or common characteristics between the looks, aside from what you mentioned about tulle and bootyshorts.


----------



## Pirula

Moirai, another vote for the white MoP, its exceptional on you.


----------



## EmileH

Here is my concern about the white gold: white gold changes color over time. Does anyone have white gold vca pieces? How did they age? With all the intricate bead work and the natural stone I assume you can't easily have it replated. I also feel like I can buy something in silver instead of white gold for a lot less money. So if I'm going to spend on gold I get yellow or rose gold these days.


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Genie, thank you!!! These look great!!
> 
> PaperTiger, I saw the driver - it was definitely NOT you!
> PS it's not just cats...sometimes it's hard to tell with boys, too. [emoji51]
> 
> Moirai I also prefer the white MOP on you.
> Actually, I also prefer yg on you, but I know that's not helpful.
> 
> Btw the next price increase at VCA is tomorrow.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes that's why lovely Moirai is on a mission today.





Pirula said:


> Moirai, another vote for the white MoP, its exceptional on you.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my concern about the white gold: white gold changes color over time. Does anyone have white gold vca pieces? How did they age? With all the intricate bead work and the natural stone I assume you can't easily have it replated. I also feel like I can buy something in silver instead of white gold for a lot less money. So if I'm going to spend on gold I get yellow or rose gold these days.



Thank you ladies! [emoji8]
Not sure how WG ages on VCA but I have not noticed issues with my WG jewelry. DH and DD prefer MOP with YG but going to try on again later and decide. Wonder if I should get 3 motif earrings?[emoji848][emoji23]


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Hi luckylove, thanks! I'm looking at 10 motif Chalcedony WG, MOP WG, or MOP YG. I tried the 6 motif too because DH really likes grey MOP and it's gorgeous but I think I would not be able to wear as often casually. Here's pics. I'm posting on my iPad, sorry if the pics are big.
> View attachment 3836028
> 
> View attachment 3836029
> 
> View attachment 3836030



Lovely!    You're so pretty.



luckylove said:


> The earrings are stunning! I hope you will really enjoy them. When I was really young, I used to collect malachite jewelry (of course, not VCA.) The VCA earrings really have a beautiful color and glow. I can't wait to hear what you think when you see them IRL.
> 
> Please forgive me ladies, I am so far behind on this thread but I have to say, the pet photos are adorable! The packing tips I have read are very useful and I promise to catch up on all the pages I haver missed.
> 
> Prepster, my parents and grandparents also believed it was important to own a good set of luggage. My grandparents used to give nice luggage as gifts to the grandkids each year to build a set once we turned 16. I have since replaced that set, but was very grateful to have it for more than a decade. Just think about the stories our luggage could tell if it could talk!! I have had some pieces go on their own misadventures while getting lost for weeks by the airlines and other baggage that went missing permanently from a flight. Of course, that is why I try not to check any baggage anymore... but that is a whole different story!



Your grandparents sound charming.  What a sweet idea to buy luggage and build a set.  So true about luggage tales. Probably why most people still love the hotel and train luggage stickers from exotic places.  I wish they still did that.  One hotel I stayed at awhile ago did have stickers available, but I have to think where it was...it might have been The Oriental in Bangkok.  That was a beautiful place.

I stopped checking bags too, and now pack exactly the same way whether I'm traveling for a weekend or a month.  DH though is a _dedicated_ checker.  He always checks his bag and carries his briefcase.  I'm really fascinated by that.  I feel more independent carrying my bag on the plane, but I can also see the freedom in not being tied to a bag, so I'm trying to stay open to checking a bag.  Sometimes when I travel overseas with him he talks me into sharing a checked bag with him, but probably since the Atlanta incident, I've never put anything important in it.  I'm thinking I would need (in order to be comfortable with it) a checked bag like Fort Knox.    Maybe just a big Pelican case--something impermeable, impenetrable and waterproof.  If think DH figures, "Meh, if I lose it, I'll just buy more stuff."  Lol!  That Zen non-attachment, or whatever it is, seems to manifest in everything always working out fine for him.



papertiger said:


> @weN84 this jacket went down from a French 42 to 38. Strict instructions to make the print still work. The bunching on the shoulders I'm responsible for since I took out the shoulder pads completely against advice. The YSL Majorelle bag leads me to think it was taken the following Summer I bought it 2009 (older jacket of course).
> 
> View attachment 3836021



Love your look!


----------



## prepster

I just need to interrupt our program to tell you all, last night I read the BEST book I've read in ages.  I could not put it down until I was so tired my iPad fell out of my hands.  I finished it this morning with my coffee.  It is by Martha Beck, called "Diana, Herself:  An Allegory of Awakening."  It is exciting, uplifting and transporting.  I feel like I've taken a vacation.    Okay, back to the discussion....


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my concern about the white gold: white gold changes color over time. Does anyone have white gold vca pieces? How did they age? With all the intricate bead work and the natural stone I assume you can't easily have it replated. I also feel like I can buy something in silver instead of white gold for a lot less money. So if I'm going to spend on gold I get yellow or rose gold these days.



Hmmm.  I have all kinds of white gold pieces, some from childhood, and I've never noted this.  However, no experience with VCA.


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Hmmm.  I have all kinds of white gold pieces, some from childhood, and I've never noted this.  However, no experience with VCA.



White gold is rhodium plated. That's what makes it white. The plating wears off over time and it will look slightly more yellow. Try holding something older up to something new to see it. DH's wedding band is noticeably different than when we purchased it. That's why I have generally purchased platinum rather than white gold. You won't have this issue with platinum. My trinity bracelet came with an explanation of this, which I already knew from experience. Part of their service plan involves replating it if necessary in the future.


----------



## nicole0612

expatwife said:


> Sorry for randomly dropping in and responding here and there. I'm so busy at work with October 15 tax deadline, have no time (yes, I do US taxes [emoji23]).
> 
> Luckylove, my husband just got me these VCA magic malachite earrings before the price increase. I haven't seen them yet, he is in Seoul now. I hope I love them [emoji15].
> Anybody else?
> View attachment 3835392


I saw these in the VCA thread.  They are gorgeous and quite a special color.  You seem to have a little bit of hesitation...are you unsure about them?  I have been away for awhile, so maybe you have received them already and there is a happy ending


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> @luckylove and @expatwife - I looked at VCA forum already but wondering if you or any Chatster friends here have Chalcedony?


I have a necklace that has chalcedony, the magic drop, I think chalcedony is quite pretty, but does white gold work for you?


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Genie, thank you!!! These look great!!
> 
> PaperTiger, I saw the driver - it was definitely NOT you!
> *PS it's not just cats...sometimes it's hard to tell with boys, too. *[emoji51]
> 
> Moirai I also prefer the white MOP on you.
> Actually, I also prefer yg on you, but I know that's not helpful.
> 
> *Btw the next price increase at VCA is tomorrow.*



Even when they grow into men ha 

FYI, everybody, Gucci price rise on many items approx. 20% tomorrow in the States too


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Even when they grow into men ha
> 
> FYI, everybody, Gucci price rise on many items approx. 20% tomorrow in the States too


Yikes!! Do you know which items?


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> @Pocketbook Pup - I saw your navy Chanel jacket with CC belt at Chanel but in olive green shade. Should have taken a pic. It is beautiful. Also saw your other jacket with the pleats on the back at NM, beautiful and really soft to the touch. I love the buttons on this jacket, it has subtle bling on them.  Creme long jacket with gold trim and clear buttons is lovely too, that was also available in black. And pigleto's sparkle boots in duo color and all black. SAs wanted me to try out the jackets but I didn't want to be tempted since I was planning on getting VCA. I finally purchased a Kelly belt and *now waiting for the Iris scarf to transfer in*.



I have 3 Iris scarves, such a wonderful design. Sorry to be so nosy, which cw did you choose?


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Didn’t realize the Dior show was yesterday! Will have to check out pictures of the collection in Vogue. *When is Chanel? *Does anyone know the theme for s/s 2018 in advance. I’m slacking with my following the fashion weeks this year.



10:30 Tues, 3 Oct

No one knows the theme. It would be instant dismissal and thumbscrews for anyone giving the game away.


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my concern about the white gold: white gold changes color over time. Does anyone have white gold vca pieces? How did they age? With all the intricate bead work and the natural stone I assume you can't easily have it replated. I also feel like I can buy something in silver instead of white gold for a lot less money. So if I'm going to spend on gold I get yellow or rose gold these days.



Hi!  Yes, I own a just few pieces in white gold and have not had any issue with them yet. But I haven't owned them for all that long either.... (perhaps about two years).  I looked at an older white gold chalcedony 20 motif recently in a boutique and something about the color of that particular chain really bothered me. It looked "dirty."  Now that you mentioned the plating issue, I wonder if that is what I was seeing. The beading looked fine, but the chain in a few spots looked imperfect. I have noticed that cartier's white gold changes rather quickly for my liking and I don't purchase it anymore.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Checked out the Dior show. Here is the link for anyone who hasn't seen it yet: https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2018-ready-to-wear/christian-dior/slideshow/collection#82
> 
> I like the bar jackets and the sheer black tops/dress with little white polka dots, but that's about it. I have a friend who is in the museum industry who would love the t-shirt that opened the show that says "why are there no great women artists?" (the accuracy of which is debatable...though of course female artists remembered by history can be counted on one hand) but alas she can't afford it because...she is in the museum industry. Everything else has that early 2000s look or looks like the costumes in my dress-up trunk when I was a little girl. No thanks.



I get a strong early '90s vibe but it's interesting because the early '00s was all about JG for Dior.

Some pieces look very wearable but those net boots with the laces are so unflattering and the 'chef's outfit' is beyond awful.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> White gold is rhodium plated. That's what makes it white. The plating wears off over time and it will look slightly more yellow. Try holding something older up to something new to see it. DH's wedding band is noticeably different than when we purchased it. That's why I have generally purchased platinum rather than white gold. You won't have this issue with platinum. My trinity bracelet came with an explanation of this, which I already knew from experience. Part of their service plan involves replating it if necessary in the future.



Well wow.  Now I'm wondering if my pieces are platinum and not white gold.


----------



## nicole0612

luckylove said:


> Yes, my dear, I do have chalcedony and I love it! I wear the bracelet everyday, but I have to admit it is a tricky color near my face. My DH bought me the 10 motif necklace some time ago and the color fell flat and washed me out. It can be a bit tricky to wear for many complexions, according to a few sa's I have spoken with. If I were taller, I would definitely consider the magic long necklace, but it hangs far too low on me. Instead, he bought the 6 motif magic necklace.  The combination of the chalcedony, grey and white mop is stunning IMHO! which piece are you thinking of?


+1  



Moirai said:


> Hi luckylove, thanks! I'm looking at 10 motif Chalcedony WG, MOP WG, or MOP YG. I tried the 6 motif too because DH really likes grey MOP and it's gorgeous but I think I would not be able to wear as often casually. Here's pics. I'm posting on my iPad, sorry if the pics are big.
> View attachment 3836028
> 
> View attachment 3836029
> 
> View attachment 3836030



You have probably already decided by now, so I am curious to see.  Chalcedony/WG reads as very "cool", while MOP/YG is warm but can work with most outfits, MOP/WG is also versitile but cooler than YG obviously.  I suppose it depends on if cool or warm works better on you and if you are more interested in a unique stone or in the most versatile piece.


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> *I like the lace-up sock boots.*
> 
> ETA:  I think the gold pantsuit is lovely, and I would wear look #28 to the goth club in a heartbeat, if I still had that figure.  But it's not very... cohesive, aside from the aforementioned tulle over booty shorts.



Oh no, really? I hope I haven't put you off. Take no notice of me.

H has some amazing lace-ups this season (in-store) I'm just not sure I want to spend £2.2K on boots when I have some amazing ones already and I was actually thinking of the green pre-fall ones too (slightly more reasonable)


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Yikes!! Do you know which items?



Mostly over shoes and bags, especially the more popular 'classic' ones like the Marmont, Soho Disco etc


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Prepster, I cannot stop thinking about your underwear. Well, I mean, you know  Was it at least good underwear? 
I remember that story I heard as a student. A friend of mine was a med student, they were going to the morgue all the time. One day she saw a young woman who died in some accident. The woman obviously looked after herself judging by her nails, hair etc. But her underwear was awful. That friend told me that all she could think about was that the woman probably popped out for bread and couldn't in her worst dreams imagine that a few hours later she would be lying on a table and a crowd of students would be staring at her bad underwear...
Since then my motto re underwear has been "be prepared". Always. You never know who will see your underwear next. In prepster's case it was her boss


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Prepster, I cannot stop thinking about your underwear. Well, I mean, you know  Was it at least good underwear?
> I remember that story I heard as a student. A friend of mine was a med student, they were going to the morgue all the time. One day she saw a young woman who died in some accident. The woman obviously looked after herself judging by her nails, hair etc. But her underwear was awful. That friend told me that all she could think about was that the woman probably popped out for bread and couldn't in her worst dreams imagine that a few hours later she would be lying on a table and a crowd of students would be staring at her bad underwear...
> Since then my motto re underwear has been "be prepared". Always. You never know who will see your underwear next. In prepster's case it was her boss



I have the prettiest things in my draws and usually end up in the 'comfortable stuff'.


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> @weN84 this jacket went down from a French 42 to 38. Strict instructions to make the print still work. The bunching on the shoulders I'm responsible for since I took out the shoulder pads completely against advice. The YSL Majorelle bag leads me to think it was taken the following Summer I bought it 2009 (older jacket of course).
> 
> View attachment 3836021


*Papertiger* Do you still carry your majorelle? I really like it!
Oh hmm ..I was just thinking of removing shoulder pads from a Chanel swing jacket..now I'm hesutant. Maybe if it's not fitted, it might not bunch. I will solicit opinions in the "how to wear Chanel" thread. But any opinions welcome.


----------



## Pirula

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Prepster, I cannot stop thinking about your underwear. Well, I mean, you know  Was it at least good underwear?
> I remember that story I heard as a student. A friend of mine was a med student, they were going to the morgue all the time. One day she saw a young woman who died in some accident. The woman obviously looked after herself judging by her nails, hair etc. But her underwear was awful. That friend told me that all she could think about was that the woman probably popped out for bread and couldn't in her worst dreams imagine that a few hours later she would be lying on a table and a crowd of students would be staring at her bad underwear...
> Since then my motto re underwear has been "be prepared". Always. You never know who will see your underwear next. In prepster's case it was her boss



Which is exactly why my mother ALWAYS said foundation garments are everything!  They must be clean, they must be pretty, and they must hoist where needed.  

I have a friend who had a little heart scare.  It turned out to be nothing thank goodness.  But as she rode in the ambulance with the paramedics, she told me all she could think about was how happy she was to have worn her nicest, pale blue lace bra that day.   [emoji23] Right on.


----------



## EmileH

White gold can also have more nickel in it so if you are prone to allergies it's better to go with platinum or yellow or rose gold. These are the reasons I really avoid white gold. My trinity bracelet is smooth and without stones so it will be an easy fix when I need it.


----------



## EmileH

Ughh. I totally need to upgrade my lingerie and sleepwear. I didn't want to buy too much while I was losing weight but I think I'm within 5 lbs of goal, or probably better stated 5 lbs of where I'll ever be, so it's probably ok.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Lovely!    You're so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Your grandparents sound charming.  What a sweet idea to buy luggage and build a set.  So true about luggage tales. Probably why most people still love the hotel and train luggage stickers from exotic places.  I wish they still did that.  One hotel I stayed at awhile ago did have stickers available, but I have to think where it was...it might have been The Oriental in Bangkok.  That was a beautiful place.
> 
> I stopped checking bags too, and now pack exactly the same way whether I'm traveling for a weekend or a month.  DH though is a _dedicated_ checker.  He always checks his bag and carries his briefcase.  I'm really fascinated by that.  I feel more independent carrying my bag on the plane, but I can also see the freedom in not being tied to a bag, so I'm trying to stay open to checking a bag.  Sometimes when I travel overseas with him he talks me into sharing a checked bag with him, but probably since the Atlanta incident, I've never put anything important in it.  I'm thinking I would need (in order to be comfortable with it) a checked bag like Fort Knox.    Maybe just a big Pelican case--something impermeable, impenetrable and waterproof.  If think DH figures, "Meh, if I lose it, I'll just buy more stuff."  Lol!  That Zen non-attachment, or whatever it is, seems to manifest in everything always working out fine for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your look!


Thank you kindly!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> White gold is rhodium plated. That's what makes it white. The plating wears off over time and it will look slightly more yellow. Try holding something older up to something new to see it. DH's wedding band is noticeably different than when we purchased it. That's why I have generally purchased platinum rather than white gold. You won't have this issue with platinum. My trinity bracelet came with an explanation of this, which I already knew from experience. Part of their service plan involves replating it if necessary in the future.


You make a very good point. I think that's why DH likes yg mop. My Ering is platinum so no issues but I think if I look closely at my wg chains they are not as shiny as they used to be.


nicole0612 said:


> I have a necklace that has chalcedony, the magic drop, I think chalcedony is quite pretty, but does white gold work for you?


Yes, wg works better than yg. I tried magic drop too, it has mop, chalcedony, and grey mop. Beautiful! But I think I probably won't wear as often compared to 10 motif. Thanks!


papertiger said:


> I have 3 Iris scarves, such a wonderful design. Sorry to be so nosy, which cw did you choose?


No nosy at all. Thanks for the interest. Its cw13. Recently modeled beautifully by Genie.



nicole0612 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> You have probably already decided by now, so I am curious to see.  Chalcedony/WG reads as very "cool", while MOP/YG is warm but can work with most outfits, MOP/WG is also versitile but cooler than YG obviously.  I suppose it depends on if cool or warm works better on you and if you are more interested in a unique stone or in the most versatile piece.


Thank you Nicole! Heading there soon, haha.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Honesty, I don't buy very expensive underwear, just like with travel bags, because I like to rotate and get rid of used items quite often.


----------



## nicole0612

Here are my contributions to the cat photos. I had to go back to the beginning of my camera roll from my first cell phone [emoji22]


My tub was dripping and found my cat with his head under the faucet, quite wet.


I forgot how I used to have a space heater, and my cat would push me out of the way to sit in front of it. Also, he would sit on the floor right in front of it and when I grabbed him his fur would be SO ridiculously hot.


I also completely forgot how he would jump up on the stove when the oven was on because he loved the heat! 
I love cats for being so weird!


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Honesty, I don't buy very expensive underwear, just like with travel bags, because I like to rotate and get rid of used items quite often.



The bras need to be well made to keep everything in place. And it's nice for everything to match. I used to wear only very nice silk nightclothes and I had my bed linens just perfect. Sleeping with the little dog [emoji190] is a bit of a hinderance to that. I have been meaning to get back to my routines. It requires actually going into a store and trying things on which I despise. Unless it's chanel or one of the other serene boutiques. I find department stores very stressful these days. Maybe I should look in France. But everything is probably very small for the skinny French women.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The bras need to be well made to keep everything in place. And it's nice for everything to match. I used to wear only very nice silk nightclothes and I had my bed linens just perfect. Sleeping with the little dog [emoji190] is a bit of a hinderance to that. I have been meaning to get back to my routines. It requires actually going into a store and trying things on which I despise. Unless it's chanel or one of the other serene boutiques. I find no department stores very stressful these days. Maybe I should look in France. But everything is probably very small for the skinny French women.



I agree completely.  I have found that the Neimans lingerie department however, is serene, uncrowded, and well staffed.  A friend also took me to a great lingerie store for a fitting a couple of years back.  That was delightful.  Since weight hasn't fluctuated much since then, I have purchased replacements where needed by known brand & size at HerRoom.com.  A rec by same friend.  Thanks thegriswolds!  [emoji8]


----------



## Pirula

nicole0612 said:


> Here are my contributions to the cat photos. I had to go back to the beginning of my camera roll from my first cell phone [emoji22]
> View attachment 3836835
> 
> My tub was dripping and found my cat with his head under the faucet, quite wet.
> View attachment 3836845
> 
> I forgot how I used to have a space heater, and my cat would push me out of the way to sit in front of it. Also, he would sit on the floor right in front of it and when I grabbed him his fur would be SO ridiculously hot.
> View attachment 3836849
> 
> I also completely forgot how he would jump up on the stove when the oven was on because he loved the heat!
> I love cats for being so weird!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].  Priceless.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> *Papertiger* Do you still carry your majorelle? I really like it!
> Oh hmm ..I was just thinking of removing shoulder pads from a Chanel swing jacket..now I'm hesutant. Maybe if it's not fitted, it might not bunch. I will solicit opinions in the "how to wear Chanel" thread. But any opinions welcome.



I still carry it!!! 

To me it has that now classic Mod look, especially in Ivoire , plus of course the oversize look is really strong after seasons of minis, so suddenly it looks 'in'. 

I'm still not sorry I removed the shoulder pads. The problem is I don't have much 'up-front' to take up the slack either. 

1940s shoulders pads are often flat along the top and widen the shoulders (not much wider than the ones' nature gave me) but the '80s ones seem to favour American football shirts, I couldn't stand always looking like I had no neck and was permanently shrugging my shoulders.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Thank you kindly!
> 
> 
> You make a very good point. I think that's why DH likes yg mop. My Ering is platinum so no issues but I think if I look closely at my wg chains they are not as shiny as they used to be.
> 
> Yes, wg works better than yg. I tried magic drop too, it has mop, chalcedony, and grey mop. Beautiful! But I think I probably won't wear as often compared to 10 motif. Thanks!
> 
> No nosy at all. Thanks for the interest. Its cw13. Recently modeled beautifully by Genie.
> 
> 
> Thank you Nicole! Heading there soon, haha.



Lovely, bold, bright and beautiful choice


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> *Papertiger* Do you still carry your majorelle? I really like it!
> Oh hmm ..I was just thinking of removing shoulder pads from a Chanel swing jacket..now I'm hesutant. Maybe if it's not fitted, it might not bunch. I will solicit opinions in the "how to wear Chanel" thread. But any opinions welcome.



direct us to wherever you post


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ughh. I totally need to upgrade my lingerie and sleepwear. I didn't want to buy too much while I was losing weight but I think I'm within 5 lbs of goal, or probably better stated 5 lbs of where I'll ever be, so it's probably ok.



Which are you preferred brands?


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> I still carry it!!!
> 
> To me it has that now classic Mod look, especially in Ivoire , plus of course the oversize look is really strong after seasons of minis, so suddenly it looks 'in'.
> 
> I'm still not sorry I removed the shoulder pads. The problem is I don't have much 'up-front' to take up the slack either.
> 
> 1940s shoulders pads are often flat along the top and widen the shoulders (not much wider than the ones' nature gave me) but the '80s ones seem to favour American football shirts, I couldn't stand always looking like I had no neck and was permanently shrugging my shoulders.



Yes this! It's a very accurate description of these crazy shoulder pads. I barely tolerate them in the balmain jackets. I think removing them would ruin the jacket. And I don't want to do that. I didn't like most of the chanel cosmopolite jackets for this reason. I have switched out chanel shoulder pads for slightly smaller pads but never removed them completely. The rounded chanel shoulders are actually rather nice. I don't mind them at all.


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> Which are you preferred brands?



For bras I prefer Chantelle. I try to buy the matching panties as well. I like sets. 

For sleepwear I had several not so expensive but real silk brands in the past but they all went under. There is a brand called Julianna Rae that looks interesting. I have had la perla. They really cut for tiny women. Some of the more plain silk styles work for me. So that's a possibility. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## papertiger

Voice of descent here but I quite like the colour wg goes when the plating wears off. I suppose that's because I prefer y and rg on me. Not the end of world to have it re-plated if need be though. 

I understand white MOP Alhambra pieces are popular so it may seem more 'ordinary' than some of the other variations, but it is very flattering on most skin-tones and versatile. The stone reflects light back onto the wearer, lustre, the reason why women have worn pearls and MOP for centuries.  It looks very 'VCA' in yg but equally strong and majestic in wg, most pearly/wg combos are quite girly or bridal.


----------



## Genie27

I see some


nicole0612 said:


> Here are my contributions to the cat photos. I had to go back to the beginning of my camera roll from my first cell phone [emoji22]
> View attachment 3836835
> 
> My tub was dripping and found my cat with his head under the faucet, quite wet.
> View attachment 3836845
> 
> I forgot how I used to have a space heater, and my cat would push me out of the way to sit in front of it. Also, he would sit on the floor right in front of it and when I grabbed him his fur would be SO ridiculously hot.
> View attachment 3836849
> 
> I also completely forgot how he would jump up on the stove when the oven was on because he loved the heat!
> I love cats for being so weird!


Oh what a sweetheart with those pretty blue eyes. My cat loved to sit under the Xmas tree, especially when the lights were on - on a red fleece tree skirt. She loved it so much, that when we got a new tree skirt, she cried. My mom put the red one in the closet in her safe corner.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> For bras I prefer Chantelle. I try to buy the matching panties as well. I like sets.
> 
> For sleepwear I had several not so expensive but real silk brands in the past but they all went under. There is a brand called Julianna Rae that looks interesting. I have had la perla. They really cut for tiny women. Some of the more plain silk styles work for me. So that's a possibility.
> 
> Any recommendations?


I've got a couple of pairs of plain silk pajamas from a small Italian brand called Luna di Setta. Got them from Rigby & Peller. Love them so much - comfy and luxe. DBF likes them too hehe


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I see some
> 
> Oh what a sweetheart with those pretty blue eyes. My cat loved to sit under the Xmas tree, especially when the lights were on - on a red fleece tree skirt. She loved it so much, that when we got a new tree skirt, she cried. My mom put the red one in the closet in her safe corner.


Awww!! It's so cute when cats get attached to random items. Mine loves my sister's old prom dress because she loves to lick the tulle on the bottom.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> For bras I prefer Chantelle. I try to buy the matching panties as well. I like sets.
> 
> For sleepwear I had several not so expensive but real silk brands in the past but they all went under. There is a brand called Julianna Rae that looks interesting. I have had la perla. They really cut for tiny women. Some of the more plain silk styles work for me. So that's a possibility.
> 
> Any recommendations?



Only the usual you've probably heard of:

Eres (I suppose more famous for swimwear but very comfortable undies too).
Aubade (you'd have to like lace)
Marie Jo (good for everyday)

Mainstream designers that put as much effort into their off-shoots: Stella McCartney used to do beautiful silk pieces and although the name does not spring to mind for underwear, Dior sets are really well fitting and worth the price tag.  

Net a Porter always have some interesting underwear and silk sleepwear/slips designers. I'm often tempted until I realise I have a queue of never worn pretties already just waiting for me. When I think how much I used to spend I feel sick.  

I thought of this thread yesterday when I took out some studded black tights and another pair in opaque grey etched with scenes of Venice. Iv'e had both 3 years without wearing. For my own sanity I have to find a way of working them in this season.


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> I still carry it!!!
> 
> To me it has that now classic Mod look, especially in Ivoire , plus of course the oversize look is really strong after seasons of minis, so suddenly it looks 'in'.
> 
> I'm still not sorry I removed the shoulder pads. The problem is I don't have much 'up-front' to take up the slack either.
> 
> 1940s shoulders pads are often flat along the top and widen the shoulders (not much wider than the ones' nature gave me) but the '80s ones seem to favour American football shirts, I couldn't stand always looking like I had no neck and was permanently shrugging my shoulders.



You SHOULD carry it.  It's lovely and very classic.  I have a YSL Muse that I absolutely adore and carry a lot.  I don't subscribe to this business of only carrying the "it" bag of the moment I keep seeing on other forums.  For one thing, I don't have the resources to be replacing and putting bags on ice.  For another I buy what I love, and when I love something, I love it for a very very long time.  So I don't give a rat's behind if it's "in" or not.  Handbags seem to be particularly susceptible to this nonsense.

H bags appear to float above this crap in their own super terrestrial twilight.

So.  Off my soap box and so happy to hear you carry it *papertiger*.


----------



## bobkat1991

eagle1002us said:


> Okaaaaaaaaaaaaay.  What's the story behind this photo?  Aren't those tiggers (or lynxes) supposed to be eating him?  So, how come he gets to pet them?


They are actually cheetahs.  Late hubby was visiting the home of one of his employees from the U.S. Embassy in Nairobi, Kenya.  It was on a mountain, and employee knew the owner of a big cat rescue nearby.  Cheetahs had been raised since baby cubs by the owner.  Late hubby and I were generally "leap and the net will appear" type people.  If I had been there, I would have been petting them too.


----------



## Pirula

Genie27 said:


> I see some
> 
> Oh what a sweetheart with those pretty blue eyes. My cat loved to sit under the Xmas tree, especially when the lights were on - on a red fleece tree skirt. She loved it so much, that when we got a new tree skirt, she cried. My mom put the red one in the closet in her safe corner.



Awww.  Like this yeah?


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> You SHOULD carry it.  It's lovely and very classic.  I have a YSL Muse that I absolutely adore and carry a lot.  I don't subscribe to this business of only carrying the "it" bag of the moment I keep seeing on other forums.  For one thing, I don't have the resources to be replacing and putting bags on ice.  For another I buy what I love, and when I love something, I love it for a very very long time.  So I don't give a rat's behind if it's "in" or not.  Handbags seem to be particularly susceptible to this nonsense.
> 
> H bags appear to float above this crap in their own super terrestrial twilight.
> 
> So.  Off my soap box and so happy to hear you carry it *papertiger*.



ITA, if I like something, I (usually) like it forever. Sometimes I will put something away for a while but then suddenly I'm all over it again. 

H ladies have their micro-trends. At the last in-house seasonal shows most of ladies had max 25 Bs or Ks, the one before lots of Constances round the room, one can't help noticing these things ha ha. Makes me realise I'm not in the inner-circle and H staff are very sweet to me for no particular reason. That's fine, last time I only carried a small shoulder bag all day it was a disaster.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Voice of descent here but I quite like the colour wg goes when the plating wears off. I suppose that's because I prefer y and rg on me. Not the end of world to have it re-plated if need be though.
> 
> I understand white MOP Alhambra pieces are popular so it may seem more 'ordinary' than some of the other variations, but it is very flattering on most skin-tones and versatile. The stone reflects light back onto the wearer, lustre, the reason why women have worn pearls and MOP for centuries.  It looks very 'VCA' in yg but equally strong and majestic in wg, most pearly/wg combos are quite girly or bridal.


This is what I wanted to hear right now.  I just bought some VCA mini turquoise/WG earrings.  WG generally looks better on me, but YG is more popular these days.  VCA YG is more cool than normal gold is, but I'm not sure why, it's the only YG I can wear. When I was growing up YG was very out of fashion...now it is back big time, but I am waiting for the day that WG/silver/platinum comes back in style.  My husband only likes YG, unfortunately for me.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I see some
> 
> Oh what a sweetheart with those pretty blue eyes. My cat loved to sit under the Xmas tree, especially when the lights were on - on a red fleece tree skirt. She loved it so much, that when we got a new tree skirt, she cried. My mom put the red one in the closet in her safe corner.





cafecreme15 said:


> Awww!! It's so cute when cats get attached to random items. Mine loves my sister's old prom dress because she loves to lick the tulle on the bottom.





Pirula said:


> Awww.  Like this yeah?
> 
> View attachment 3836957



Huge smile on my face right now!  Love these stories/photos


----------



## nicole0612

bobkat1991 said:


> They are actually cheetahs.  Late hubby was visiting the home of one of his employees from the U.S. Embassy in Nairobi, Kenya.  It was on a mountain, and employee knew the owner of a big cat rescue nearby.  Cheetahs had been raised since baby cubs by the owner.  Late hubby and I were generally "leap and the net will appear" type people.  If I had been there, I would have been petting them too.


Absolutely incredible!


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> This is what I wanted to hear right now.  I just bought some VCA mini turquoise/WG earrings.  WG generally looks better on me, but YG is more popular these days.  VCA YG is more cool than normal gold is, but I'm not sure why, it's the only YG I can wear. When I was growing up YG was very out of fashion...now it is back big time, but I am waiting for the day that WG/silver/platinum comes back in style.  My husband only likes YG, unfortunately for me.



Very interesting, have you asked him why? Not sure my DH would notice so long as he wasn't paying.

In Asia and Eastern Europe the mainstream tends like yg because the onlooker can more easily see it is gold they're wearing and not silver. Then we not only had a resurgence of rg to buy additionally so the houses could sell additional products but also a filter of specialist wg/pearl/plat to the bridal market (resulting in many non-brides avoiding wg/wht stones).

Perhaps ow the Asian market is maturing (speaking in general terms) the Russian/former USSR market has considerably diminished domestically (Rbl exchange) and rg filtered to the high street, I think we'll see a renewal of interest not only with wg/plat but also silver-tone and phw on accessories.

I'm just thinking what I'm wearing right now and it's a total mix, deco plat on one hand, new yg/svr other and yg med hoops ergs. Just bought rg piece and about to buy enamel silver. I guess I just go with my heart ha ha.


----------



## luckylove

nicole0612 said:


> This is what I wanted to hear right now.  I just bought some VCA mini turquoise/WG earrings.  WG generally looks better on me, but YG is more popular these days.  VCA YG is more cool than normal gold is, but I'm not sure why, it's the only YG I can wear. When I was growing up YG was very out of fashion...now it is back big time, but I am waiting for the day that WG/silver/platinum comes back in style.  My husband only likes YG, unfortunately for me.



I don't think white gold/platinum ever really goes out of style. It can look modern and edgy or classic and elegant.  I think we should all just buy what we love regardless of what is trendy. I tend to switch back and forth between white gold/platinum and yellow or rose gold. I have worn rose gold for 15 years... long before it became trendy.  I bet your turquoise earrings will be stunning! I hope you will post a photo when you wear them!

All of these kitty pictures and stories are irresistibly charming! There is nothing like pet photos for putting a smile on one's face after a long day!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Only the usual you've probably heard of:
> 
> Eres (I suppose more famous for swimwear but very comfortable undies too).
> Aubade (you'd have to like lace)
> Marie Jo (good for everyday)
> 
> Mainstream designers that put as much effort into their off-shoots: Stella McCartney used to do beautiful silk pieces and although the name does not spring to mind for underwear, Dior sets are really well fitting and worth the price tag.
> 
> Net a Porter always have some interesting underwear and silk sleepwear/slips designers. I'm often tempted until I realise I have a queue of never worn pretties already just waiting for me. When I think how much I used to spend I feel sick.
> 
> I thought of this thread yesterday when I took out some studded black tights and another pair in opaque grey etched with scenes of Venice. Iv'e had both 3 years without wearing. For my own sanity I have to find a way of working them in this season.



I want those tights!!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks for the lingerie recommendations, ladies. Saved to check out later. 

Nicole if white gold suits you go with it. I preferred white gold silver or platinum in the past. Now I wear everything and I mix and match. 

Absolutely agree about buying bags that you love and keeping them. I'm not a fan of the small bag trend, which actually made it easier for me to fund the H bags that I wanted.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I want those tights!!



These?  

(not my legs)


----------



## expatwife

prepster said:


> I went to Muji to look at cubes and got distracted looking at all of the other neat stuff!
> 
> 
> They might be nice for organizing a linen closet.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good idea too--just using big ziplocks.
> 
> I agree about the spinner luggage.  I changed from two wheels to four when I had to get a new carry on and it was life-changing!  Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> It broke the ice anyway.  I had always thought he was a little scary, but after that, whenever I felt intimidated I just pictured him there in Atlanta helping pick up my clothes!
> 
> Folders!  Great idea.  I will check those out.  You gals have great packing systems.  I have had my packing down to such a science, I've hated to mess with it.  But the part that has always bothered me is that I have to rifle through my bag to find things.  What may end up working is a combo of cubes, ziplocks and folders.
> 
> Thanks! Will do!
> 
> 
> 
> Please drop in!  Your earrings are beautiful!  Congratulations!



Thank you!!!


----------



## expatwife

momasaurus said:


> These are gorgeous. You have trained DH well!
> When you say "anybody else?" did you mean: do I want your DH to pick me up a pair also? Because that would be fine, thanks.



Hahaha, yes, I will pass it on to him, he might agree, you never know [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## expatwife

papertiger said:


> How can you possibly not love them, they are exquisite (and I'm not the biggest fan of every VCA piece I see)



Thank you so much! I meant the striations on the malachite - each pair is unique, I had to pass on one pair before because striations on one of the earrings was sooo crooked/bent, I couldn't get over it [emoji23]. 
First world problems, I know [emoji2]


----------



## expatwife

Moirai said:


> @luckylove and @expatwife - I looked at VCA forum already but wondering if you or any Chatster friends here have Chalcedony?



Hi Moirai, unfortunately, I don't. I have mop and onyx and now malachite...


----------



## expatwife

Moirai said:


> Hi luckylove, thanks! I'm looking at 10 motif Chalcedony WG, MOP WG, or MOP YG. I tried the 6 motif too because DH really likes grey MOP and it's gorgeous but I think I would not be able to wear as often casually. Here's pics. I'm posting on my iPad, sorry if the pics are big.
> View attachment 3836028
> 
> View attachment 3836029
> 
> View attachment 3836030



I like mop on you!


----------



## expatwife

prepster said:


> Lovely!    You're so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Your grandparents sound charming.  What a sweet idea to buy luggage and build a set.  So true about luggage tales. Probably why most people still love the hotel and train luggage stickers from exotic places.  I wish they still did that.  One hotel I stayed at awhile ago did have stickers available, but I have to think where it was...it might have been The Oriental in Bangkok.  That was a beautiful place.
> 
> I stopped checking bags too, and now pack exactly the same way whether I'm traveling for a weekend or a month.  DH though is a _dedicated_ checker.  He always checks his bag and carries his briefcase.  I'm really fascinated by that.  I feel more independent carrying my bag on the plane, but I can also see the freedom in not being tied to a bag, so I'm trying to stay open to checking a bag.  Sometimes when I travel overseas with him he talks me into sharing a checked bag with him, but probably since the Atlanta incident, I've never put anything important in it.  I'm thinking I would need (in order to be comfortable with it) a checked bag like Fort Knox.    Maybe just a big Pelican case--something impermeable, impenetrable and waterproof.  If think DH figures, "Meh, if I lose it, I'll just buy more stuff."  Lol!  That Zen non-attachment, or whatever it is, seems to manifest in everything always working out fine for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your look!



Oh these are on my list [emoji7]. You should!


----------



## luckylove

papertiger said:


> Very interesting, have you asked him why? Not sure my DH would notice so long as he wasn't paying.
> 
> In Asia and Eastern Europe the mainstream tends like yg because the onlooker can more easily see it is gold they're wearing and not silver. Then we not only had a resurgence of rg to buy additionally so the houses could sell additional products but also a filter of specialist wg/pearl/plat to the bridal market (resulting in many non-brides avoiding wg/wht stones).
> 
> Perhaps ow the Asian market is maturing (speaking in general terms) the Russian/former USSR market has considerably diminished domestically (Rbl exchange) and rg filtered to the high street, I think we'll see a renewal of interest not only with wg/plat but also silver-tone and phw on accessories.
> 
> I'm just thinking what I'm wearing right now and it's a total mix, deco plat on one hand, new yg/svr other and yg med hoops ergs. Just bought rg piece and about to buy enamel silver. I guess I just go with my heart ha ha.



This is quite interesting! BTW, I love that you mix different metals.  I do as well simply because my wedding set is platinum and I am too lazy to switch out my earrings. But anything goes with bracelets.  That is the area I have the most fun with jewelry.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Very interesting, have you asked him why? Not sure my DH would notice so long as he wasn't paying.
> 
> In Asia and Eastern Europe the mainstream tends like yg because the onlooker can more easily see it is gold they're wearing and not silver. Then we not only had a resurgence of rg to buy additionally so the houses could sell additional products but also a filter of specialist wg/pearl/plat to the bridal market (resulting in many non-brides avoiding wg/wht stones).
> 
> Perhaps ow the Asian market is maturing (speaking in general terms) the Russian/former USSR market has considerably diminished domestically (Rbl exchange) and rg filtered to the high street, I think we'll see a renewal of interest not only with wg/plat but also silver-tone and phw on accessories.
> 
> I'm just thinking what I'm wearing right now and it's a total mix, deco plat on one hand, new yg/svr other and yg med hoops ergs. Just bought rg piece and about to buy enamel silver. I guess I just go with my heart ha ha.


You are absolutely correct - he is Asian, and things that only high carat yellow gold looks like "real gold". He is much more into fashion than I am.  Well, let me qualify that to say that he has a more refined and classic style than I do, and he always notices what people are wearing (whether it is well made/nice materials etc) and I have a more emotional and volatile sense of style.  I think I always shied away from yellow gold because I associated it with my mom and an older generation, with white gold/platinum/silver looking more edgy to me.  Now, as I am older, my style is not purely edgy by any means, so like you I can incorporate all metals into my style.  Yellow gold is harder for me to pull off, but "cool" yellow gold or rose gold can work for me.  My ER is platinum, my daily RHR is WG, my "WR" is platinum...I say WR in quotes because I bought myself 3 WRs.  DH bought ER and tapped out.  WR#1 (actual WR) fulfilled my dream of a real antique ring with all of the history behind it.  It is from 1910, Old European Cut diamonds in a design, YG band with Platinum around the stones.  The YG on this looks more like RG, since I'm sure the mix was different back then.  Unfortunately, I did not heed the instructions to wear it gently and after breaking the band for the second time it is sitting sad in a box on my dresser with some misc jewelry (I just found it this morning by accident).  My husband loved this ring due to the YG, since this is the first YG piece I ever wore around him. It is just too delicate for daily wear.
I think that another influence on him thinking that only YG looks valuable is that gold is one of the most common ways to store money in his country.  When we got married, most of his relatives gave us either pieces of gold or gold jewelry.  My MIL just gave me a pair of large gold earrings, birdcage shape with stones, huge and extremely heavy, as part of my husband's inheritance.  She has also given me stacks of gold bangles and other gold jewelry as part of his inheritance.  I'm never quite sure what to say, other than, "Thank you so much" and, "Would you consider keeping and wearing this for the time being?".  They have come back for another extended stay of indeterminate duration - therefore I will be more busy at home for awhile.
Very interesting about global trends/awareness of the value of other metals.  I can only hope that it will eventually filter down to Pakistan/Afghanistan.  Among other things!



luckylove said:


> I don't think white gold/platinum ever really goes out of style. It can look modern and edgy or classic and elegant.  I think we should all just buy what we love regardless of what is trendy. I tend to switch back and forth between white gold/platinum and yellow or rose gold. I have worn rose gold for 15 years... long before it became trendy.  I bet your turquoise earrings will be stunning! I hope you will post a photo when you wear them!
> 
> All of these kitty pictures and stories are irresistibly charming! There is nothing like pet photos for putting a smile on one's face after a long day!



Thank you! I really like how you stated that.  I sometimes wonder if WG/platinum/silver-color are more youthful/edgy, but I like the idea that they are "crisp", "clean" and "modern" looking.  In all honesty, it just works better with my coloring usually.
They are just small earrings, but I wanted a chance to get the turquoise before it is discontinued all together, and I am a rough and tumble kind of person, so small earrings work well for me.  I also wear big ones but leave them on my desk or in my car while I am running around, so not ideal for valuable ones.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the lingerie recommendations, ladies. Saved to check out later.
> 
> Nicole if white gold suits you go with it. I preferred white gold silver or platinum in the past. Now I wear everything and I mix and match.
> 
> Absolutely agree about buying bags that you love and keeping them. I'm not a fan of the small bag trend, which actually made it easier for me to fund the H bags that I wanted.



I agree, I am much more likely to mix and match metals than I used to be. It's nice to have no absolute rules.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> These?
> 
> (not my legs)
> 
> View attachment 3837039



Omg! What Who Where?! I have no idea what's going on but I love these!


----------



## nicole0612

luckylove said:


> I don't think white gold/platinum ever really goes out of style. It can look modern and edgy or classic and elegant.  I think we should all just buy what we love regardless of what is trendy. I tend to switch back and forth between white gold/platinum and yellow or rose gold. I have worn rose gold for 15 years... long before it became trendy.  I bet your turquoise earrings will be stunning! I hope you will post a photo when you wear them!
> 
> All of these kitty pictures and stories are irresistibly charming! There is nothing like pet photos for putting a smile on one's face after a long day!



I am wearing them now.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> Omg! What Who Where?! I have no idea what's going on but I love these!


Google to the rescue.  I love Italian stockings!


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Omg! What Who Where?! I have no idea what's going on but I love these!


Venice tights, need to be, must be worn this Winter


----------



## luckylove

LOVE THEM on you!! 

All this lingerie talk reminds me of the fashion philosophy I grew up with:

"A Lady needs to have at least 3 wardrobes... A classic tailored one for work, a sophisticated and appealing cocktail/dinner attire and of course, a well curated lingerie wardrobe for "after-dinner."

This reminds me... my poor DH is seeing far too many cozy sweatpants these days. Must work on the "after dinner" wardrobe!


----------



## scarf1

nicole0612 said:


> I am wearing them now.
> View attachment 3837117


Those are so pretty!


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Mostly over shoes and bags, especially the more popular 'classic' ones like the Marmont, Soho Disco etc



Of course...the prices of these items were too reasonable [emoji85]


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I keep winter scarves and shawls (that we put on when walking out the door) on one of those tiered, multiple pair pants hangers on the inside of one of the doors of my hall closet.  I use three hangers, one just above the other, and each holds four scarves.  They lie flat when the door is closed and I can see all of our scarves.  It's kinda low-tech,  but I wasn't sure what kind of system I wanted and would actually use.  At some point I may build in something more permanent.
> 
> In a closet in my dressing room I use the same system inside a door for scarves and shawls that I might put on while getting dressed.
> 
> Gloves usually live in the pockets of my coats for the winter, and each coat or jacket often has it's own scarf paired up.  Any jacket that doesn't have a "locker loop" will get one sewn inside because I find them so convenient for pulling a scarf through.  Some of our jackets hang on double hooks in the boot room with a hat on the top hook.  When I lived in an apartment, every door had hooks on the reverse side, and I basically did the same thing.  Most doors don't get closed, so no one ever noticed my coat/hat/scarf solution.


Most all of my jackets that are not outdoor wear have a loop (or 3 loops) pinned on the inside to accommodate HS.  With 2 loops the scarf drapes better than with one, but it can get lopsided.  Three loops seem to control that.  Plus 3 gives me the option of pulling the scarf away from back of neck if the day turns hot.  Then I thread the scarf (usually in the basic fold) thru the loops and throw drycleaning plastic over the ensemble to keep it together.  I am usually running late and this way I don't have to hunt for a scarf early in the morning.
I put gloves into the pockets of every outerwear coat, too.  

I think you are very efficient in the way you manage getting dressed, Prepster.  That hook system is awesome.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pirula said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 3835787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]. That's hilarious!
> 
> Thank everyone, I am slowly getting better.
> 
> ETA:  meant to add:  my H scarves are in their boxes, labeled.  I'm a very visual person too but I guess it extends to visual memory because I remember everything I have.  It helps I don't have a ton of things I suppose.
> 
> PPS:  and PSA:  Pedialyte is nasty.  But one does what one must do.


That fat white cat with the ruffled coat is utterly charming.  She may not be fat in actually, but I think she looks enormously cuddly that way.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Others have to forgive me because I have posted this before.
> 
> View attachment 3835499
> 
> 
> He's moved bed now and resides on DH's spare neoprene laptop case on the piano stool, I usually find him there just when I'm wanting to play.
> 
> Just posting this of the same cat coz others talking about cats in boxes made me laugh and then we had an unexpected package
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835500


Such beautiful eyes and coloring!   What a photogenic cat!


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> I have to admit that if I can't see something, it doesn't exist for me. If I kept my scarves in their orange boxes, I might as well throw them away, so scares are folded and stacked in dresser drawers. I use clear zip-lock bags to take them on the road. I'm happy with my suitcase packing, but unless cubes were see-through I would panic! I even took the doors off one of my closets so I can see everything (also the sliders drove me crazy).  Jewelry is in little open boxes and baskets on top of a waist-high dresser. Too much stuff + lousy memory = moi.


I am a zip-locker too for HS.  I stash the bag in purse or carry-on.


----------



## eagle1002us

luckylove said:


> Yes, my dear, I do have chalcedony and I love it! I wear the bracelet everyday, but I have to admit it is a tricky color near my face. My DH bought me the 10 motif necklace some time ago and the color fell flat and washed me out. It can be a bit tricky to wear for many complexions, according to a few sa's I have spoken with. If I were taller, I would definitely consider the magic long necklace, but it hangs far too low on me. Instead, he bought the 6 motif magic necklace.  The combination of the chalcedony, grey and white mop is stunning IMHO! which piece are you thinking of?


Which color is the chalcedony?  Is it a light blue w/a gray undertone?  That's what I think of as chalcedony altho is it is green (possibly dyed).  I like the smoky blue color.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Which color is the chalcedony?  Is it a light blue w/a gray undertone?  That's what I think of as chalcedony altho is it is green (possibly dyed).  I like the smoky blue color.



Yes, exactly right. These range from grey to light grey-blue to periwinkle-almost-purple-blue. Most people like the bluer/purple tones most. Way in the past apparently VCA also had green chalcedony (natural) stones in jewelry, but I have read that most chalcedony in jewelry is dyed green.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Checked out the Dior show. Here is the link for anyone who hasn't seen it yet: https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2018-ready-to-wear/christian-dior/slideshow/collection#82
> 
> I like the bar jackets and the sheer black tops/dress with little white polka dots, but that's about it. I have a friend who is in the museum industry who would love the t-shirt that opened the show that says "why are there no great women artists?" (the accuracy of which is debatable...though of course female artists remembered by history can be counted on one hand) but alas she can't afford it because...she is in the museum industry. Everything else has that early 2000s look or looks like the costumes in my dress-up trunk when I was a little girl. No thanks.


Didn't Dior have a bar jacket in his New Look?   Who is the designer for Dior nowadays?   Does anybody ever look at St. Laurent?   (I'm not saying I do but the house has an interesting history).


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> These?
> 
> (not my legs)
> 
> View attachment 3837039


Yes, please! Those are so cool.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> Only the usual you've probably heard of:
> 
> Eres (I suppose more famous for swimwear but very comfortable undies too).
> Aubade (you'd have to like lace)
> Marie Jo (good for everyday)
> 
> Mainstream designers that put as much effort into their off-shoots: Stella McCartney used to do beautiful silk pieces and although the name does not spring to mind for underwear, Dior sets are really well fitting and worth the price tag.
> 
> Net a Porter always have some interesting underwear and silk sleepwear/slips designers. I'm often tempted until I realise I have a queue of never worn pretties already just waiting for me. When I think how much I used to spend I feel sick.
> 
> I thought of this thread yesterday when I took out some studded black tights and another pair in opaque grey etched with scenes of Venice. Iv'e had both 3 years without wearing. For my own sanity I have to find a way of working them in this season.



I had been searching for evening coats and left some pages open on my iPad. DH picked it up and was flipping through.  He likes this one from Tom Ford...






He also saw this one from Galvan, which is listed as an evening coat.  (I had actually saved it for a bathrobe, but didn't mention that.) He said, "This is a coat?  It looks like a bathrobe!"  Lol!  I told him that was my plan--to wear it to the philharmonic and then just come home and crawl into bed.  



nicole0612 said:


> You are absolutely correct - he is Asian, and things that only high carat yellow gold looks like "real gold". He is much more into fashion than I am.  Well, let me qualify that to say that he has a more refined and classic style than I do, and he always notices what people are wearing (whether it is well made/nice materials etc) and I have a more emotional and volatile sense of style.  I think I always shied away from yellow gold because I associated it with my mom and an older generation, with white gold/platinum/silver looking more edgy to me.  Now, as I am older, my style is not purely edgy by any means, so like you I can incorporate all metals into my style.  Yellow gold is harder for me to pull off, but "cool" yellow gold or rose gold can work for me.  My ER is platinum, my daily RHR is WG, my "WR" is platinum...I say WR in quotes because I bought myself 3 WRs.  DH bought ER and tapped out.  WR#1 (actual WR) fulfilled my dream of a real antique ring with all of the history behind it.  It is from 1910, Old European Cut diamonds in a design, YG band with Platinum around the stones.  The YG on this looks more like RG, since I'm sure the mix was different back then.  Unfortunately, I did not heed the instructions to wear it gently and after breaking the band for the second time it is sitting sad in a box on my dresser with some misc jewelry (I just found it this morning by accident).  My husband loved this ring due to the YG, since this is the first YG piece I ever wore around him. It is just too delicate for daily wear.
> I think that another influence on him thinking that only YG looks valuable is that gold is one of the most common ways to store money in his country.  When we got married, most of his relatives gave us either pieces of gold or gold jewelry.  My MIL just gave me a pair of large gold earrings, birdcage shape with stones, huge and extremely heavy, as part of my husband's inheritance.  She has also given me stacks of gold bangles and other gold jewelry as part of his inheritance.  I'm never quite sure what to say, other than, "Thank you so much" and, "Would you consider keeping and wearing this for the time being?".  They have come back for another extended stay of indeterminate duration - therefore I will be more busy at home for awhile.
> Very interesting about global trends/awareness of the value of other metals.  I can only hope that it will eventually filter down to Pakistan/Afghanistan.  Among other things!
> 
> Thank you! I really like how you stated that.  I sometimes wonder if WG/platinum/silver-color are more youthful/edgy, but I like the idea that they are "crisp", "clean" and "modern" looking.  In all honesty, it just works better with my coloring usually.
> They are just small earrings, but I wanted a chance to get the turquoise before it is discontinued all together, and I am a rough and tumble kind of person, so small earrings work well for me.  I also wear big ones but leave them on my desk or in my car while I am running around, so not ideal for valuable ones.



Very interesting!



eagle1002us said:


> Most all of my jackets that are not outdoor wear have a loop (or 3 loops) pinned on the inside to accommodate HS.  With 2 loops the scarf drapes better than with one, but it can get lopsided.  Three loops seem to control that.  Plus 3 gives me the option of pulling the scarf away from back of neck if the day turns hot.  Then I thread the scarf (usually in the basic fold) thru the loops and throw drycleaning plastic over the ensemble to keep it together.  I am usually running late and this way I don't have to hunt for a scarf early in the morning.  I put gloves into the pockets of every outerwear coat, too. I think you are very efficient in the way you manage getting dressed, Prepster.  That hook system is awesome.



Great idea with the loops!


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> They have come back for another extended stay of indeterminate duration -


Yikes!! My brother's in laws showed up unannounced and stayed for 3 months. It was rough.


----------



## Genie27

I just spent four hours shopping in Ikea. (Including an hour break to eat dinner and process). 

I've been given carte blanche to furnish BFs apartment with items that he deems non-essential and I think are necessities. Like a full size mirror, and a laundry basket, organizers etc. That was the IKEA trip. 

I still need to eventually buy him a dining table and chairs, nice lighting, plus coffee table and an arm chair/ottoman, in that order. Since this is not a permanent abode (hopefully), I have a hard time buying to suit this space. I have to mentally switch to buying good items that I would love to move to a nicer, more permanent home, when we do move in together. But they still have to fit into this current space.

Brings me to a question - I've only lived in a permanent home for the last decade - to where I felt stable enough to buy permanent furniture that would move with me, rather than the disposable kind that gets tossed after a few moves. 

How did you approach your home furnishing purchases? One fell swoop? A string of replenishables? Antiques from parents home? And how would you describe your style?

*BF absolutely loathes shopping, and does not care about his abode, so this is all up to me, since it is important to me. It would have been nice to shop together but that is not going to happen. But it's really nice to be able to please myself instead of having to argue with someone of differing taste.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I just spent four hours shopping in Ikea. (Including an hour break to eat dinner and process).
> 
> I've been given carte blanche to furnish BFs apartment with items that he deems non-essential and I think are necessities. Like a full size mirror, and a laundry basket, organizers etc. That was the IKEA trip.
> 
> I still need to eventually buy him a dining table and chairs, nice lighting, plus coffee table and an arm chair/ottoman, in that order. Since this is not a permanent abode (hopefully), I have a hard time buying to suit this space. I have to mentally switch to buying good items that I would love to move to a nicer, more permanent home, when we do move in together. But they still have to fit into this current space.
> 
> Brings me to a question - I've only lived in a permanent home for the last decade - to where I felt stable enough to buy permanent furniture that would move with me, rather than the disposable kind that gets tossed after a few moves.
> 
> How did you approach your home furnishing purchases? One fell swoop? A string of replenishables? Antiques from parents home? And how would you describe your style?
> 
> *BF absolutely loathes shopping, and does not care about his abode, so this is all up to me, since it is important to me. It would have been nice to shop together but that is not going to happen. But it's really nice to be able to please myself instead of having to argue with someone of differing taste.



Probably the more pertinent question is how do you describe your style?   I look at my house as an expression of my style, not so much for others, although I love to share it with friends, but as an entirely personal world where I can play and create.  My house is the only place on earth where I can choose almost every detail of my environment--the temperature, the light, the sounds and music, the smells, the comfort of the chairs, the height and position of tables, the look and feel of surfaces, the fluffiness of towels, the color and scent of the flowers, the functionality of each space, the interior (and usually the exterior) view.  It is a place to entertain, and a place to hide out.

If your house is important to you, I recommend (if you haven't already) starting to rip pictures out of magazines and pinning them to a giant bulletin board, and/or creating a Pinterest board.  You can also start throwing pictures in a shoe box.  It doesn't really matter.  The point is to start to identify what feels good to you, and what doesn't.  On your mood board, put everything you love, even if you don't know why--it could be a color or colors, a style, certain accessories you like, a particular sofa, or just a feeling that you want to have for your house.  Over time, you'll start to see a pattern emerge--certain moods and themes will reappear over and over.  You'll see soft neutrals, or blue and white, or bright and happy pop colors, or chinoiserie, rustic textures, or mid-century modern furniture.  You get the idea...  If your mix is eclectic, you'll notice that it feels more formal overall, or casual.  Begin to identify designers whose work you admire.  There is a big difference between say, Darryl Carter's work (he has great books btw, with much good advice) and Miles Redd or Barbara Barry.

Once you know what you love, you can start to make a plan to recreate that look or feeling in your own house.  I would caution against buying things just "for now" that you don't really love.  You can spend a lot of money trying to make something work, and end up spending more money trying to integrate or match a piece that you never liked to begin with.  The best idea (as far as I'm concerned) is to 1. Identify what you like (your mood boards etc.) 2.  Analyze why you like certain pictures.  Buying a couple of hours with a good interior designer can be money well spent.  3.  Make a plan for each room.   What time of day will you use the room?  What is its primary function?  Secondary functions?  4.  Start to furnish your house, large pieces first.  Work slowly and allow your rooms to develop over time.  Be patient, and be willing to hunt.


----------



## Cordeliere

Regarding home furnishings, the scale of the pieces has to match the scale of the place.   When we moved from San Diego to LA,  the square footage was similar, but configured differently.   Almost everything we brought with us was too big.   We had to get rid of sofas, chairs, tables.   Then when we moved to a much bigger house, everything was too small.   So it was a mass purchase of bigger furniture.

It is the quirky pieces that I cherish.  We have a hand carved bed from Indonesia that I adore.   Almost every wood piece in our house came from craiglist.  (We don't buy upholstered pieces from craigslist--only wood).    LA is the quirky second hand furniture capital of the world.  People move there from all over the world.   They bring stuff.   They are not successful in pursuing their dreams so they sell and go back.   Here in Florida, craigslist is pretty boring--lots of recliners.    Anyway, we brought all the quirky tables, chests, lamps, etc with us but got new sofas and chairs.  

I established my style (casual elegance) from looking at lots of magazines over the years and from looking at houz.   I have ordered upholstered furniture from houz, ballard designs, pottery barn, frontgate, wisteria.  Rugs are a big deal also in creating the personality of a space.  

I think it is a lot like building a wardrobe.   The house has a color palette.   The sofas and chairs are like the major pieces, ie. coats, dresses, jackets.   The smaller tables, chests, art, etc is like the purses and scarves.   The tables and chests always fit.   In the major pieces like sofas, styles and colors get boring after a while.

And like with a wardrobe, buy what you love.   Jamie Drake has the theory that if you love it, it will go together.


----------



## Genie27

Great ideas Prepster, on where to start!! And Cordie.

I looked up all the designers you both mentioned - very different to my current home. 
My place is all concrete, yellow and grey brick, stainless/chrome, glass, iron support beams and wooden ceilings. It's a 100 year old factory conversion loft. Lots of masculine energy (it was a safety razor factory) that I have offset with a red wool rug and my womb chair/ottoman, and a 6x4 pink/pale yellow painting. Also glass/polycarbonate coffee table, chair and entry table and huge mirrors as it's a small space.

BFs place is rental-apartment generic. To put a positive spin, it's a blan(d) canvas. I am leaning towards walnut and or high gloss white. 

I am drawn to cabinetry/wood and the clean spare lines of MCM. And some high gloss - but that seems like a temporary fascination. Colour always excites me, even if it's just an underpanelling feature. 

Of course if we move into an old city townhouse, with stain glass and dark wood paneling, it's not going to work well.


----------



## prepster

A fun site to check out is Ralph Lauren Home.  click on "Lifestyle Collections" and then watch the videos for each collection.  They are short mini-movies, and RL does such a great job of creating an entire experience with music.

http://www.ralphlaurenhome.com/collection/2017_Spring/MulhollandDrive/default.aspx



Genie27 said:


> Great ideas Prepster, on where to start!! And Cordie.
> 
> I looked up all the designers you both mentioned - very different to my current home.
> My place is all concrete, yellow and grey brick, stainless/chrome, glass, iron support beams and wooden ceilings. It's a 100 year old factory conversion loft. Lots of masculine energy (it was a safety razor factory) that I have offset with a red wool rug and my womb chair/ottoman, and a 6x4 pink/pale yellow painting. Also glass/polycarbonate coffee table, chair and entry table and huge mirrors as it's a small space.
> 
> BFs place is rental-apartment generic. To put a positive spin, it's a blan(d) canvas. I am leaning towards walnut and or high gloss white.
> 
> I am drawn to cabinetry/wood and the clean spare lines of MCM. And some high gloss - but that seems like a temporary fascination. Colour always excites me, even if it's just an underpanelling feature.
> 
> Of course if we move into an old city townhouse, with stain glass and dark wood paneling, it's not going to work well.



If you are planning on moving, maybe decorating BF's apartment is a waste of money?  Or can you start to buy the pieces you like for your next place?   The great thing about a mood board is that you'll get to see how/if it changes over time.  

If he desperately needs furniture, I would start just like a wardrobe, with high-quality basics in neutral colors, like a good leather sofa in a timeless style, a high-quality dining table, or a high quality wool or wool/silk rug.  If you love color, you can always add it with art, and easy to change pieces like pillows and throws.  Personally, I try to go slowly and not re-do and re-do.  It is hard enough and expensive enough to furnish a house without having to go back constantly and re-buy and re-do the same rooms.  The idea is to make slow but steady progress so rooms can develop gradually.


----------



## Moirai

Thanks Chatsters for the interest on my first VCA. I purchased MOP YG . As soon as the SA placed it on me, we both knew it was the one. The MOP WG looked washed out on me and Chalcedony appeared more lavender on my skin. I also tried on frivole between the ring finger and frivole pave earrings. I was so very tempted to get the ring but DH thought it would have limited wear and prefers diamond bracelet that had been on my wishlist.....But but but that ring is stunning, even more so IRL. Maybe for the next big anniversary or bday .



papertiger said:


> Lovely, bold, bright and beautiful choice


Thank you. I bought it . You're right, the colors are vibrant. I especially love the green in this scarf.



expatwife said:


> Hi Moirai, unfortunately, I don't. I have mop and onyx and now malachite...





expatwife said:


> I like mop on you!


Thank you for your input! You have great choices. Striations in malachite are beautiful. 



nicole0612 said:


> I am wearing them now.
> View attachment 3837117


Looks lovely on you  and you have a stone that is no longer available and many want. 



prepster said:


> I had been searching for evening coats and left some pages open on my iPad. DH picked it up and was flipping through.  He likes this one from Tom Ford...
> 
> View attachment 3837156
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837158
> 
> He also saw this one from Galvan, which is listed as an evening coat.  (I had actually saved it for a bathrobe, but didn't mention that.)* He said, "This is a coat?  It looks like a bathrobe!"  Lol!  I told him that was my plan--to wear it to the philharmonic and then just come home and crawl into bed. *
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea with the loops!



TF coat is lovely. If that's the same one I saw online, I believe it's cashmere.


----------



## Moirai

Here's our kitty in a box . We watched her play with the tissue box. When DH tried to get her to come out, she swiped her paw at him


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Such beautiful eyes and coloring!   What a photogenic cat!



Poirot says thank you xxx


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Here's our kitty in a box . We watched her play with the tissue box. When DH tried to get her to come out, she swiped her paw at him
> View attachment 3837312



Her box now, what a beauty


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> I had been searching for evening coats and left some pages open on my iPad. DH picked it up and was flipping through.  He likes this one from Tom Ford...
> 
> View attachment 3837156
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837158
> 
> He also saw this one from Galvan, which is listed as an evening coat.  (I had actually saved it for a bathrobe, but didn't mention that.) He said, "This is a coat?  It looks like a bathrobe!"  Lol!  I told him that was my plan--to wear it to the philharmonic and then just come home and crawl into bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea with the loops!



so gorgeous and that is a great plan ha ha


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Thanks Chatsters for the interest on my first VCA. I purchased MOP YG . As soon as the SA placed it on me, we both knew it was the one. The MOP WG looked washed out on me and Chalcedony appeared more lavender on my skin. I also tried on frivole between the ring finger and frivole pave earrings. I was so very tempted to get the ring but DH thought it would have limited wear and prefers diamond bracelet that had been on my wishlist.....But but but that ring is stunning, even more so IRL. Maybe for the next big anniversary or bday .
> 
> 
> Thank you. I bought it . You're right, the colors are vibrant. I especially love the green in this scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your input! You have great choices. Striations in malachite are beautiful.
> 
> 
> Looks lovely on you  and you have a stone that is no longer available and many want.
> 
> 
> 
> TF coat is lovely. If that's the same one I saw online, I believe it's cashmere.



congratulations on the piece, stunning on you without doubt


----------



## EmileH

Congratulations!!!


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> Oh no, really? I hope I haven't put you off. Take no notice of me.



Ha, you're probably right that they're unflattering.  I wouldn't buy them (except maybe a sub-$100 knockoff) because I couldn't see wearing them anywhere but the goth club (hm, they'd be super-comfy at summer festivals) but I do think they're cute.

And your grey tights - OMG!  

Hey, did I mention I'm going to Venice Carnaval again for my birthday?   I'm thinking Terrazza Danieli for my birthday itself and Il Ridotto for a quieter meal right before we leave - any other recommendations?  These would be right after Carnaval ends so reservations should be feasible.  My poor BF - he hates crowds, and I love them.  I may just leave him in the hotel room with his computer all week.


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> Ha, you're probably right that they're unflattering.  I wouldn't buy them (except maybe a sub-$100 knockoff) because I couldn't see wearing them anywhere but the goth club (hm, they'd be super-comfy at summer festivals) but I do think they're cute.
> 
> And your grey tights - OMG!
> 
> Hey, did I mention I'm going to Venice Carnaval again for my birthday?   I'm thinking Terrazza Danieli for my birthday itself and Il Ridotto for a quieter meal right before we leave - any other recommendations?  These would be right after Carnaval ends so reservations should be feasible.  My poor BF - he hates crowds, and I love them.  I may just leave him in the hotel room with his computer all week.



How fabulous, I've never to been to Venice during Carnaval, though I've taken part in Colognes' craziness (totally different of course - I would recommend your BF stay away from that one dear me). I've seen so many amazing pics and films of the V Carnival I would love to go, I will have to experience it through you. DH was working there in Feb and bought me a handmade paper mache Venetian carnival mask, it's now permanently on display in my office worn by my mannequin 'Brenda' (she's also wearing a Loewe embellished silk dress and YSL trench so she's not naked). I bet you are counting down everyday until you go.


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> How fabulous, I've never to been to Venice during Carnaval, though I've taken part in Colognes' craziness (totally different of course - I would recommend your BF stay away from that one dear me). I've seen so many amazing pics and films of the V Carnival I would love to go, I will have to experience it through you. DH was working there in Feb and bought me a handmade paper mache Venetian carnival mask, it's now permanently on display in my office worn by my mannequin 'Brenda' (she's also wearing a Loewe embellished silk dress and YSL trench so she's not naked). I bet you are counting down everyday until you go.



I am!  I went 6 years ago for a milestone birthday and planned to go this year but family issues intervened.  The crowds are really only crazy near Piazza San Marco itself, otherwise it's just somewhat busier than you'd expect for February.  (so cold!  at least that means no mosquitos.)

I haven't been to Cologne for Carnival yet, which is silly as it's right there.  I love coming out of the train station into that sunken plaza and being confronted with the huge cathedral, but I can't imagine the plaza filled with thousands of people.  I think that might be too much even for me.  

Promoters are trying to get Carnival going as a thing in Hamburg, which in a very protestant/atheist city it isn't.  People kind of roll their eyes and then say, well, any excuse for a drink and a party in the depths of February... 

Brenda sounds very well-dressed!  Are there pictures?


----------



## expatwife

On an unrelated note (while waiting for a plane): anyone loves Dolce &  Gabbana? I've been really into their clothing the past 2 years, but can justify 1-2 items per season on sale. They are perfect for Singapore hot and humid climate.
My most recent acquisition


----------



## EmileH

expatwife said:


> On an unrelated note (while waiting for a plane): anyone loves Dolce &  Gabbana? I've been really into their clothing the past 2 years, but can justify 1-2 items per season on sale. They are perfect for Singapore hot and humid climate.
> My most recent acquisition
> View attachment 3837441



That's really classic and lovely.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> congratulations on the piece, stunning on you without doubt


Thank you papertiger! I like your grey tights too!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you PbP!



expatwife said:


> On an unrelated note (while waiting for a plane): anyone loves Dolce &  Gabbana? I've been really into their clothing the past 2 years, but can justify 1-2 items per season on sale. They are perfect for Singapore hot and humid climate.
> My most recent acquisition
> View attachment 3837441


Very pretty. I like that it is off shoulder and with straps.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai, that was my favourite on you, but I couldn't explain why. I don't know much about VCA but I'm always drawn to the YG MOP and surprisingly the onyx when I've seem pics on here. And I never saw a pave or other sparkly that I didn't like. And yay. Twins on the Iris - I will bet it's fantastic on your colouring. That green is a perfect match for bleu paon. I'd love to see how you style it. 

Expatwife, that is very pretty and perfect for SG weather. Great find. Can we see a mod shot when you wear it?


----------



## expatwife

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's really classic and lovely.





Moirai said:


> Thank you papertiger! I like your grey tights too!
> 
> 
> Thank you PbP!
> 
> 
> Very pretty. I like that it is off shoulder and with straps.



Thank you, ladies. The best part I got it for 1/3rd of the retail [emoji2]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I miss everything because I'm in a different time zone. Need to move or stay up at night.
Papertiger, are you serious about the grey tights?


----------



## Genie27

Pirula said:


> Awww.  Like this yeah?
> 
> View attachment 3836957





Moirai said:


> Here's our kitty in a box . We watched her play with the tissue box. When DH tried to get her to come out, she swiped her paw at him
> View attachment 3837312



These made my morning!


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> I am!  I went 6 years ago for a milestone birthday and planned to go this year but family issues intervened.  The crowds are really only crazy near Piazza San Marco itself, otherwise it's just somewhat busier than you'd expect for February.  (so cold!  at least that means no mosquitos.)
> 
> I haven't been to Cologne for Carnival yet, which is silly as it's right there.  I love coming out of the train station into that sunken plaza and being confronted with the huge cathedral, but I can't imagine the plaza filled with thousands of people.  I think that might be too much even for me.
> 
> Promoters are trying to get Carnival going as a thing in Hamburg, which in a very protestant/atheist city it isn't.  People kind of roll their eyes and then say, well, any excuse for a drink and a party in the depths of February...
> 
> Brenda sounds very well-dressed!  Are there pictures?



I love Hamburg, I was there for the 'big party'  millennium NYE 1999/2000 on top of the (old?) post office roof (those were the days ha ha). I think Cologne has a certain reputation during, DH absolutely hates it but his friends....another story, I'm not sure Hamburg is ready 

I'll try to sort out some pics of Brenda later when I get home, hoping there is still some daylight.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I miss everything because I'm in a different time zone. Need to move or stay up at night.
> Papertiger, are you serious about the grey tights?



But then we catch-up with you 

Yes I am serious, I am very serious about clothes generally. Do you not like them?


----------



## papertiger

expatwife said:


> On an unrelated note (while waiting for a plane): anyone loves Dolce &  Gabbana? I've been really into their clothing the past 2 years, but can justify 1-2 items per season on sale. They are perfect for Singapore hot and humid climate.
> My most recent acquisition
> View attachment 3837441



I think the dress is beautiful. People see the styling on the catwalk and can't deconstruct but some of their simpler pieces are very easy to wear. 

I used to be a good customer but not so much recently (only because I have) their tailoring was/is(?) really good for women but my SA started pushing me towards things that were just OTT so I stated to go in less and less.


----------



## luckylove

Moirai said:


> Here's our kitty in a box . We watched her play with the tissue box. When DH tried to get her to come out, she swiped her paw at him
> View attachment 3837312



Could this be any cuter??  Absolutely irresistible!
Big congratulations on your first VCA piece!


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Moirai, that was my favourite on you, but I couldn't explain why. I don't know much about VCA but I'm always drawn to the YG MOP and surprisingly the onyx when I've seem pics on here. And I never saw a pave or other sparkly that I didn't like. And yay. Twins on the Iris - I will bet it's fantastic on your colouring. That green is a perfect match for bleu paon. I'd love to see how you style it.
> 
> Expatwife, that is very pretty and perfect for SG weather. Great find. Can we see a mod shot when you wear it?


Thank you Genie! And thanks for enabling me  on Iris. I think it's the green in this scarf that spoke to me. My SA had the neutral grey black cw on and that's lovely too. I tried on VCA onyx and carnelian which is red, both are beautiful too but I was set on getting something more classic for what may be my only Alhambra piece. I took pics of frivole and will post pics separately.



Sheikha Latifa said:


> I miss everything because I'm in a different time zone. Need to move or stay up at night.
> Papertiger, are you serious about the grey tights?


No worries, we appreciate you joining in.


----------



## Moirai

luckylove said:


> Could this be any cuter??  Absolutely irresistible!
> Big congratulations on your first VCA piece!


Thank you! Appreciate your and others' help here


----------



## Moirai

For anyone who may be interested in VCA Frivole in between finger ring and pave earrings.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> For anyone who may be interested in VCA Frivole in between finger ring and pave earrings.
> View attachment 3837493



These are both on my someday wishlist.  They are gorgeous on you. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are both on my someday wishlist.  They are gorgeous on you. Thanks for sharing the photos.


Great choices, PbP. I love the ring, more so than the earrings even though it's less practical. I think the ring went up by around 1500-2000 when I checked prices this morning. Is VCA cheaper in Paris?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Great choices, PbP. I love the ring, more so than the earrings even though it's less practical. I think the ring went up by around 1500-2000 when I checked prices this morning. Is VCA cheaper in Paris?



No unfortunately it's more expensive there and you have to go through the VAT process so I don't buy there anymore.  

The price increases are absolutely insane at VCA. It kind of turns me off the brand, but their pieces are so beautiful. I'm hoping to add onyx in the next year and then maybe the pave down the road. It's hard to decide if one should go with the classic pieces for versatility first or go for the statement pieces. I'm going for the classics thinking that's what I'll use the most. 

I love the look of just earrings and a ring, no necklace or bracelet. I should add a mop magic ring at some point to wear with my magic earrings. The pave set is amazing. And the yg frivole is also  beautiful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Moirai said:


> For anyone who may be interested in VCA Frivole in between finger ring and pave earrings.
> View attachment 3837493


oooo - those are just beautiful!


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> For anyone who may be interested in VCA Frivole in between finger ring and pave earrings.
> View attachment 3837493


That ring !!! It's stunning!


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> For anyone who may be interested in VCA Frivole in between finger ring and pave earrings.
> View attachment 3837493



Both are gorgeous on you, but I especially love the between the fingers ring. And I normally am not a fan of this style.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Great choices, PbP. I love the ring, more so than the earrings even though it's less practical. I think the ring went up by around 1500-2000 when I checked prices this morning. Is VCA cheaper in Paris?



What percent increase is that?! That is just insulting to consumers, in my opinion.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> What percent increase is that?! That is just insulting to consumers, in my opinion.



The ten station mop necklace went from 7150 to 7650 or 7%. Somethings went up 10%. And they do this at least once per year so the prices rose exponentially. Literally. I feel like I'm behind already. Silly me paying off my student loans on my 30s. It's good for them that their products are so beautiful. DH is a guitar player and pointed out that the mop on my ten station necklace probably cost $200 tops. But sigh, the designs are gorgeous.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> What percent increase is that?! That is just insulting to consumers, in my opinion.



and like H and Chanel, it's constant


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The ten station mop necklace went from 7150 to 7650 or 7%. Somethings went up 10%. And they do this at least once per year so the prices rose exponentially. Literally. I feel like I'm behind already. Silly me paying off my student loans on my 30s. It's good for them that their products are so beautiful. DH is a guitar player and pointed out that the mop on my ten station necklace probably cost $200 tops. But sigh, the designs are gorgeous.


Too true!!... I was just thinking that my gold-hoarding ancestors would be rolling in their graves yelling 'whaaaat's the making chaaarrrrgggeeee?'

But in my business the raw product cost is very low as well, it's the labour, handling and brain power that makes it feasible to earn a living.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> But then we catch-up with you
> 
> Yes I am serious, I am very serious about clothes generally. Do you not like them?



I am not adventurous enough for grey tights. Well, actually, I live in the wrong climate for any colour tights. But grey remind me of legs of a chicken that was starved to death. Although, I understand that it may work with the right outfit. I'm sure you can work it. I don't trust my taste


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The ten station mop necklace went from 7150 to 7650 or 7%. Somethings went up 10%. And they do this at least once per year so the prices rose exponentially. Literally. I feel like I'm behind already. Silly me paying off my student loans on my 30s. It's good for them that their products are so beautiful. DH is a guitar player and pointed out that the mop on my ten station necklace probably cost $200 tops. But sigh, the designs are gorgeous.


Right? I love the designs but can’t in good conscience pay a gazillion percent markup from the production cost. When I was younger, my aunt (who is renowned in our family for her bad taste and binge ordering from HSN) got me a knock-off the the MOP WG Alhambra bracelet. I loved it so much and wore it for months, which was a pleasant change from her usual gifts to me. I had no idea what VCA was at the time; all I knew was that I loved the clover design - so timeless and elegant. Of course I stopped wearing it as soon as I realized it was a knock off of VCA, but I still love the design.


papertiger said:


> and like H and Chanel, it's constant



I’ve always wanted a classic flap but now that the bag has essentially doubled in price over the last 10 years for no good reason, I’m turned off to it.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Moirai said:


> For anyone who may be interested in VCA Frivole in between finger ring and pave earrings.
> View attachment 3837493



I got it for my bday couple of years ago. It is my favourite and only VCA, I don't like anything else by VCA (except probably for the Lotus ring). But they keep on sending me catalogues


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I am not adventurous enough for grey tights. Well, actually, I live in the wrong climate for any colour tights. But grey remind me of legs of a chicken that was starved to death. Although, I understand that it may work with the right outfit. I'm sure you can work it. I don't trust my taste


I like grey tights with a tonal outfit. And I'd wear those Venice tights in winter with black leather shorts. Hmmm....

Edit: But not if I lived anywhere warm.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Right? I love the designs but can’t in good conscience pay a gazillion percent markup from the production cost. When I was younger, my aunt (who is renowned in our family for her bad taste and binge ordering from HSN) got me a knock-off the the MOP WG Alhambra bracelet. I loved it so much and wore it for months, which was a pleasant change from her usual gifts to me. I had no idea what VCA was at the time; all I knew was that I loved the clover design - so timeless and elegant. Of course I stopped wearing it as soon as I realized it was a knock off of VCA, but I still love the design.
> 
> 
> I’ve always wanted a classic flap but now that the bag has essentially doubled in price over the last 10 years for no good reason, I’m turned off to it.



There are plenty of absolutely breathtaking things for us all to spend our money on. I discover new designers, craftspeople and artists all the time.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I like grey tights with a tonal outfit. And I'd wear those Venice tights in winter with black leather shorts. Hmmm....
> 
> Edit: But not if I lived anywhere warm.



I need to find my black leather shorts. Solid colour shirt (blush Prada?) Gucci fur-lined clogs too perhaps.


----------



## luckylove

cafecreme15 said:


> Right? I love the designs but can’t in good conscience pay a gazillion percent markup from the production cost. When I was younger, my aunt (who is renowned in our family for her bad taste and binge ordering from HSN) got me a knock-off the the MOP WG Alhambra bracelet. I loved it so much and wore it for months, which was a pleasant change from her usual gifts to me. I had no idea what VCA was at the time; all I knew was that I loved the clover design - so timeless and elegant. Of course I stopped wearing it as soon as I realized it was a knock off of VCA, but I still love the design.
> 
> 
> I’ve always wanted a classic flap but now that the bag has essentially doubled in price over the last 10 years for no good reason, I’m turned off to it.



The price increase on luxury goods over the years is staggering! My first chanel bag bought from the boutique was $900 dollars.  It was a gorgeous seasonal leather bag. I think my first classic flap was under 2000 as well. I can not justify the crazy prices for chanel bags, but perhaps that is because I was lucky enough to encounter them when they were far less expensive.


----------



## EmileH

All of these luxury goods have a ridiculous markup. One just has to decide if it's worth it to them. I think a good starting point is do you love the item for itself and not just it's brand or status? Your love of the Alhambra bracelet is a perfect example of that. I had never heard of a birkin or Kelly but I fell in love with them seeing French women carrying them in Paris. My Cartier bracelet isn't popular at all but it spoke to me. If you love the basic design it's probably something you will love forever and it might be wiser to invest in a few key items rather than wasting money on things that you probably won't have forever. 

The fact that these items are so iconic and have already stood the test of time means that we will probably not tire of them in our lifetime. I will say that the quality of these ultra luxury brands is higher than the lower priced brands, there is no comparison between my Hermes silver and Tiffany silver. I would never buy Tiffany silver again. 

Bags jewelry and accessories seem to be most worthy of large "investments". While I love nice clothing, I know that clothing wears out, might not fit or might go out of style over time. So I can see why some of the young women on these forums place such an emphasis on bags jewelry and accessories over clothes. And at a younger age you can look great in less expensive clothing. As a woman ages she benefits more from expert tailoring. 

So I wouldn't write these things off. Ten or fifteen years ago I wouldn't have even considered spending this amount of money on things. I'm glad I was frugal in my youth. But boy I wish I had bought myself a chanel bag or vca earrings back then and not wasted my money on stuff that I no longer have.


----------



## papertiger

I'd like to thank everyone for not mentioning the Gucci SS'18 show. AM has obviously run out of ideas. If you cite Elton John as style inspiration you need to change your meds.


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for not mentioning the Gucci SS'18 show. AM has obviously run out of ideas. If you cite Elton John as style inspiration you need to change your meds.



So sad. I tuned out to Gucci a long time ago. [emoji22]


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> All of these luxury goods have a ridiculous markup. One just has to decide if it's worth it to them. I think a good starting point is do you love the item for itself and not just it's brand or status? Your love of the Alhambra bracelet is a perfect example of that. I had never heard of a birkin or Kelly but I fell in love with them seeing French women carrying them in Paris. My Cartier bracelet isn't popular at all but it spoke to me. If you love the basic design it's probably something you will love forever and it might be wiser to invest in a few key items rather than wasting money on things that you probably won't have forever.
> 
> The fact that these items are so iconic and have already stood the test of time means that we will probably not tire of them in our lifetime. I will say that the quality of these ultra luxury brands is higher than the lower priced brands, there is no comparison between my Hermes silver and Tiffany silver. I would never buy Tiffany silver again.
> 
> Bags jewelry and accessories seem to be most worthy of large "investments". While I love nice clothing, I know that clothing wears out, might not fit or might go out of style over time. So I can see why some of the young women on these forums place such an emphasis on bags jewelry and accessories over clothes. And at a younger age you can look great in less expensive clothing. As a woman ages she benefits more from expert tailoring.
> 
> So I wouldn't write these things off. Ten or fifteen years ago I wouldn't have even considered spending this amount of money on things. I'm glad I was frugal in my youth. But boy I wish I had bought myself a chanel bag or vca earrings back then and not wasted my money on stuff that I no longer have.



Wise words


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> Here's our kitty in a box . We watched her play with the tissue box. When DH tried to get her to come out, she swiped her paw at him
> View attachment 3837312



What a beauty!  



expatwife said:


> On an unrelated note (while waiting for a plane): anyone loves Dolce &  Gabbana? I've been really into their clothing the past 2 years, but can justify 1-2 items per season on sale. They are perfect for Singapore hot and humid climate.
> My most recent acquisition
> View attachment 3837441



I like this very much indeed.



papertiger said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for not mentioning the Gucci SS'18 show. AM has obviously run out of ideas. If you cite Elton John as style inspiration you need to change your meds.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So sad. I tuned out to Gucci a long time ago. [emoji22]



I try to stay loyal PP, I do find things but it's not my one stop shop any longer. A Brand Liaison manager said she would not be worried about me (this was 2015) because of my natural style, but why would I want to spend an absolute fortune re-buying things I already have sourced from vintage markets for a tenth of the cost? I go to luxury brands for... luxury not styling tips.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> All of these luxury goods have a ridiculous markup. One just has to decide if it's worth it to them. I think a good starting point is do you love the item for itself and not just it's brand or status? Your love of the Alhambra bracelet is a perfect example of that. I had never heard of a birkin or Kelly but I fell in love with them seeing French women carrying them in Paris. My Cartier bracelet isn't popular at all but it spoke to me. If you love the basic design it's probably something you will love forever and it might be wiser to invest in a few key items rather than wasting money on things that you probably won't have forever.
> 
> The fact that these items are so iconic and have already stood the test of time means that we will probably not tire of them in our lifetime. I will say that the quality of these ultra luxury brands is higher than the lower priced brands, there is no comparison between my Hermes silver and Tiffany silver. I would never buy Tiffany silver again.
> 
> Bags jewelry and accessories seem to be most worthy of large "investments". While I love nice clothing, I know that clothing wears out, might not fit or might go out of style over time. So I can see why some of the young women on these forums place such an emphasis on bags jewelry and accessories over clothes. And at a younger age you can look great in less expensive clothing. As a woman ages she benefits more from expert tailoring.
> 
> So I wouldn't write these things off. Ten or fifteen years ago I wouldn't have even considered spending this amount of money on things. I'm glad I was frugal in my youth. But boy I wish I had bought myself a chanel bag or vca earrings back then and not wasted my money on stuff that I no longer have.



You are right. Besides, you can make any clothes work with the right accessories (i.e. handbag/jewellery)

Luckily for my budget (meaning my husband), I don't like most of the iconic items but I still have expensive taste. I hope my daughters will appreciate it when the time comes


----------



## EmileH

I missed Gucci completely. I never bonded. About 7 years ago I saw a coat that I was considering that was rather classic. It was the first time I went into their store. I liked what I saw. Something happened and I decided to get a different coat from a different brand. Flash forward a few years when I decided to start treating myself to a nicer wardrobe and I was faced with ruffles and ribbons. So I put it in the category of not for me. I'm sure if I look hard enough I would find something I liked but when time is short and you have an idea that a brand is not really your style you tend to not go there often to look. I glance at their website now and then and come to the same conclusion: not for me.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I missed Gucci completely. I never bonded. About 7 years ago I saw a coat that I was considering that was rather classic. It was the first time I went into their store. I liked what I saw. Something happened and I decided to get a different coat from a different brand. Flash forward a few years when I decided to start treating myself to a nicer wardrobe and I was faced with ruffles and ribbons. So I put it in the category of not for me. I'm sure if I look hard enough I would find something I liked but when time is short and you have an idea that a brand is not really your style you tend to not go there often to look. I glance at their website now and then and come to the same conclusion: not for me.



You are repeating my thoughts! Same thing. I buy shoes, may be a handbag or two. When I broke up with Dior, I really wanted to love Gucci RTW. But it's too weird for me. It looks too messy to me. Not my style definitely


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The bras need to be well made to keep everything in place. And it's nice for everything to match. I used to wear only very nice silk nightclothes and I had my bed linens just perfect. Sleeping with the little dog [emoji190] is a bit of a hinderance to that. I have been meaning to get back to my routines. It requires actually going into a store and trying things on which I despise. Unless it's chanel or one of the other serene boutiques. I find department stores very stressful these days. Maybe I should look in France. But everything is probably very small for the skinny French women.



Ok, confession time. I wear the worst underwear. For someone who loves to play dress up, I am inexcusably horrid with the foundation garments. I too used to love dressing nicely for bed. That definitely changes once you have kids. 

So Sheika, I have an embarrassing story for you. I actually had an INTERVENTION regarding my bras after DS2 was born. OMG the nursing bras are sooooooooo comfortable, I couldn't give them up even after I stopped nursing. I think I wore them until he was two [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] My mom and best friend had to intervene. They threw them out!!!!! 

I'm really no better now. I wear the Spanx bras which are totally unattractive and comfy (and lay nicely under tops....until you wear them too much, which I am totally guilty of doing). All my panties are hanky panky thongs, and I keep using them well after I should. Even though I bought myself a nice new set at Agent Provocateur a few months ago...well, they look perfectly nice and happy and perky sitting in my drawer while I wear my unmentionable unmentionables!!!!


----------



## EmileH

I'm not ready to break up with Dior completely. What can I say? I stay in bad relationships far too long. [emoji23] I'll probably get the bar jacket in white in the spring. And I'm hoping they get their act together at some point. But who knows. 

I looked at lanvin on my last trip to Paris, it wasn't love. Some of the Alexander McQueen pieces are appealing to me. I'm loving the Hermes rtw. Chanel never lets me down except for the prices. Gucci not loving. Dolce I see nice pieces in photographs but when I go into the store i am bombarded with the overwhelming print of the season, I loved Nina Ricci fits. Then they changed designers. Other than that I'm still exploring.


----------



## luckylove

Sheikha Latifa said:


> You are repeating my thoughts! Same thing. I buy shoes, may be a handbag or two. When I broke up with Dior, I really wanted to love Gucci RTW. But it's too weird for me. It looks too messy to me. Not my style definitely



I liked Gucci back in the day when Tom Ford designed for the house, but not since that time. Speaking of TF, I was recently in the boutique admiring some clothing... His tailoring is exquisite, but I did not even look at the prices because I did not have the time to try anything.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Ok, confession time. I wear the worst underwear. For someone who loves to play dress up, I am inexcusably horrid with the foundation garments. I too used to love dressing nicely for bed. That definitely changes once you have kids.
> 
> So Sheika, I have an embarrassing story for you. I actually had an INTERVENTION regarding my bras after DS2 was born. OMG the nursing bras are sooooooooo comfortable, I couldn't give them up even after I stopped nursing. I think I wore them until he was two [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] My mom and best friend had to intervene. They threw them out!!!!!
> 
> I'm really no better now. I wear the Spanx bras which are totally unattractive and comfy (and lay nice.y under tops....until you wear them too much, which I am totally guilty of doing). All my panties are hanky panky thongs, and I keep using them well after I should. Even though I bought myself a nice new set at Agent Provocateur a few months ago...well, they look perfectly nice and happy and perky sitting in my drawer while I wear my unmentionable unmentionables!!!!



We need a group intervention shopping trip. For the price of a few cashmere shawls we can have a beautiful lingerie wardrobe. I found the stories of the ambulances terrifying. And I would know the ambulance people! [emoji33]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BBC said:


> Ok, confession time. I wear the worst underwear. For someone who loves to play dress up, I am inexcusably horrid with the foundation garments. I too used to love dressing nicely for bed. That definitely changes once you have kids.
> 
> So Sheika, I have an embarrassing story for you. I actually had an INTERVENTION regarding my bras after DS2 was born. OMG the nursing bras are sooooooooo comfortable, I couldn't give them up even after I stopped nursing. I think I wore them until he was two [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] My mom and best friend had to intervene. They threw them out!!!!!
> 
> I'm really no better now. I wear the Spanx bras which are totally unattractive and comfy (and lay nice.y under tops....until you wear them too much, which I am totally guilty of doing). All my panties are hanky panky thongs, and I keep using them well after I should. Even though I bought myself a nice new set at Agent Provocateur a few months ago...well, they look perfectly nice and happy and perky sitting in my drawer while I wear my unmentionable unmentionables!!!!



Noooooo! Do you want another intervention here?!
Are you doing this because you haven't returned to your pre-pregnancy weight?
May be you subconsciously wait until you loose weight and then will start buying good undies?


----------



## Genie27

I like having a go-to brand - one where I know that a certain size/style/cut will fit and flatter my body. Tom Ford for Gucci was very special and oh so sexy.

Lanvin? The few pieces I looked at looked like circus tents. 

Pbp, yes!!! I need a girls shopping trip - *none* of my GFs or BFs are into shopping.

BBC, yay for your intervention. I think it's time for another? The hanky panky thongs are the best! Also comfy are cosabella - and the lace feels slightly softer and more luxurious. I get mine from the Off 5th etc, and buy a dozen at a time to replenish.

Since we are confessing: the reason I am so extravagant with my bras is that for about a decade I only wore butt-ugly sports bras as they were the only things that fit and were supportive. I lived in bum-**** Indiana (for way too long) and only when I moved to a normal city did I find the right resources.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> We need a group intervention shopping trip. For the price of a few cashmere shawls we can have a beautiful lingerie wardrobe. I found the stories of the ambulances terrifying. And I would know the ambulance people! [emoji33]



Ok, you are freaking me out, you read my thoughts. Before I think them 
And not just ambulance. Even the changing room when buying those nice clothes. What if you need to see a tailor?


----------



## EmileH

Group underwear shopping might be too painful.


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ok, you are freaking me out, you read my thoughts. Before I think them
> And not just ambulance. Even the changing room when buying those nice clothes. What if you need to see a tailor?



Haha! It's just that we share the same common sense. 

Ok where to start? I like the Chantelle bras but I could try some of the prettier ones. I just don't want to sacrifice the smooth look or too much of the comfort. Then I need to find matching panties. Silk chemises for slips and sleeping... matching robes. 

Our Saks and Neimans are not so good. Nordstrom either.  I might have to try New York. I'll be in London in a few months. Or Paris. Hmmm...


----------



## expatwife

papertiger said:


> I think the dress is beautiful. People see the styling on the catwalk and can't deconstruct but some of their simpler pieces are very easy to wear.
> 
> I used to be a good customer but not so much recently (only because I have) their tailoring was/is(?) really good for women but my SA started pushing me towards things that were just OTT so I stated to go in less and less.



Yes, I agree, I'm very selective. Dresses like these fit me well, anything tight - not so much. And some things are OTT for my lifestyle. Some people don't like D&G because you can tell which item is from which collection because the prints are so distinct. I personally don't care, if it fits well, I'm wearing it.

I can't stand when SAs do that, I start to avoid the stores as well...


----------



## Genie27

Probably should not have googled prima donna blue bras at the office.
:/


----------



## expatwife

Moirai said:


> For anyone who may be interested in VCA Frivole in between finger ring and pave earrings.
> View attachment 3837493



Amazing! These earrings are on my list and the lotus ring [emoji7].


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Didn't Dior have a bar jacket in his New Look?   Who is the designer for Dior nowadays?   Does anybody ever look at St. Laurent?   (I'm not saying I do but the house has an interesting history).



You're right Eagle, the Bar jacket was the centerpiece of Dior's collection in 1947.  I look at YSL.  (The current director is Anthony Vaccarrello, but Heidi Slimane, Stefano Pilati and Tom Ford and Alber Elbaz have also designed collections.) One thing on my list is the suede mini-dress.  I'm thinking it would be fun with leggings and a H Maxi-cut as a belt, or with over-the-knee boots and tights.




@Moirai I think there is a similar Tom Ford coat in cashmere, but that one is silk satin. 




Sheikha Latifa said:


> Prepster, I cannot stop thinking about your underwear. Well, I mean, you know  Was it at least good underwear?
> I remember that story I heard as a student. A friend of mine was a med student, they were going to the morgue all the time. One day she saw a young woman who died in some accident. The woman obviously looked after herself judging by her nails, hair etc. But her underwear was awful. That friend told me that all she could think about was that the woman probably popped out for bread and couldn't in her worst dreams imagine that a few hours later she would be lying on a table and a crowd of students would be staring at her bad underwear...
> Since then my motto re underwear has been "be prepared". Always. You never know who will see your underwear next. In prepster's case it was her boss



  You are so right!  Always be prepared.  That's what our mothers tell us over here.  Or, mine did, anyway.  Actually, isn't that a Girl Scout motto?  Thank the stars, they had no holes and were not giant bloomers.  But I'm equally happy that they weren't slinky, pink lace thongs either.  I should probably have written a thank you note to Donna Karan for making plain, minimalist black undergarments.

Probably the reason the Girl Scouts have such a motto is that things like that always seem to happen when we're least prepared.  I can just imagine dear Juliette Gordon Low looking down from the great beyond saying, "Yep.  Mmmhm. Told you so!"   

It's always when I just "run out quickly" to the grocery without washing my hair that I run into someone I haven't seen since college.   Or when I'm working in the garden in some atrocious old outfit that I'll cut my hand and have to go to the Emergency Room.  DH says (in that calm and infinitely patient tone one adopts when talking to children or the insane), "Dear, perhaps not bleeding to death in the back yard should be a higher priority right now than changing your outfit."


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hahaha, you ladies are cracking me up!!! Yes, I probably do need another intervention! Someone actually told me the other day that my bra was doing nothing for me.

Sheika, I have no excuse....DS2 is 11! I was back to pre-pregnancy weight within 6 months after he was born, and Im probably smaller now. Maybe a bit bigger than before DS1 but back then (15 years ago?) I ate 900 calories a day so I'm ok with that, my wedding dress still fits. [emoji1360] No, I don't know what it is. I like being comfortable. 

Actually PBP group shopping might be good because we can all be positive about each other and make each other feel good. [emoji254] but yes, knowing the ambulance driver might be worse! And now I have a story for YOU! Years ago DH had a colonoscopy....and he's getting wheeled into the room....and he hears a familiar voice...."Bruce? Is that you?" Ha ha ha, it was our next door neighbor, the anesthesiologist!!! That is NOT a time that you want to run into someone you know!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Group underwear shopping might be too painful.


We could close out the Rigby and Peller - I could see us all sitting lined up on those chairs waiting for our turn to be taken into the inner sanctum. 

Maybe if they served some champagne.

But that would be low on my group shopping trip.


----------



## EmileH

BBC, Oh no!!!! That would be a nightmare!


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> We could close out the Rigby and Peller - I could see us all sitting lined up on those chairs waiting for our turn to be taken into the inner sanctum.
> 
> Maybe if they served some champagne.
> 
> But that would be low on my group shopping trip.



Just (don't) leave me alone with the Marie Jo Undertones I'll buy sets in every colour but white. 

They have no idea of the power of champagne.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I find Heidi Klum's lingerie comfortable for my body. As for the bras, I need to try them all because of DD (yes, huge problem  )
I usually buy a bra with 4 matching briefs. And get rid of them as soon as start showing any signs of tear and wear


----------



## EmileH

Didn't cafe creme mention that she went to R&P in London? Should I plan that for one of my London activities? Are they really that good?


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> You're right Eagle, the Bar jacket was the centerpiece of Dior's collection in 1947.  I look at YSL.  (The current director is Anthony Vaccarrello, but Heidi Slimane, Stefano Pilati and Tom Ford and Alber Elbaz have also designed collections.) One thing on my list is the suede mini-dress.  I'm thinking it would be fun with leggings and a H Maxi-cut as a belt, or with over-the-knee boots and tights.
> View attachment 3837489
> 
> 
> 
> @Moirai I think there is a similar Tom Ford coat in cashmere, but that one is silk satin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right!  Always be prepared.  That's what our mothers tell us over here.  Or, mine did, anyway.  Actually, isn't that a Girl Scout motto?  Thank the stars, they had no holes and were not giant bloomers.  But I'm equally happy that they weren't slinky, pink lace thongs either.  I should probably have written a thank you note to Donna Karan for making plain, minimalist black undergarments.
> 
> Probably the reason the Girl Scouts have such a motto is that things like that always seem to happen when we're least prepared.  I can just imagine dear Juliette Gordon Low looking down from the great beyond saying, "Yep.  Mmmhm. Told you so!"   It's always when I just "run out quickly" to the grocery without washing my hair that I run into someone I haven't seen since college.  Or when I'm working in the garden in some atrocious old outfit that I'll cut my hand and have to go to the Emergency Room.



Love that colour! 

And yes, isn't it always the way, when I haven't had time to do _any_ make-up or brush my hair I bump into someone I'd rather look at least half-way presentable for


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Didn't cafe creme mention that she went to R&P in London? Should I plan that for one of my London activities? Are they really that good?



Just don't get a trainee, they take forever and want to show you _everything _


----------



## prepster

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I find Heidi Klum's lingerie comfortable for my body. As for the bras, I need to try them all because of DD (yes, huge problem  )
> I usually buy a bra with 4 matching briefs. And get rid of them as soon as start showing any signs of tear and wear



That's a great system (and a good policy)!  I'll have to check those out.


----------



## Genie27

Pbp, since you know what you like, and how it should fit, it can be a good experience. I've had hits and misses when I was less sure of myself/taste.

But I liked the whole experience, and I learned a lot from the first SA, and from one of the SAs from Harvey Nichols as well who happened to know what she was talking about.

I did not actually care for their house brand shape - the quality was good, but the silhouette was dated (to me).


----------



## EmileH

You said the Boston store stinks right?


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha that was always my ratio too: 4:1. Or 3:1. I can't even talk about the current situation. And I'm a 32ddd. Probably a 30ddd now. So annoying. Why is it so easy to make them larger but so difficult  to make them smaller?


----------



## Genie27

No, if you go to any, go to the one in Knightsbridge. (Or PT may now of a better one in London). Don't bother with Boston - it's like VS, but at a higher price point. Also, do not be surprised to find yourself wearing another size entirely. Just don't let them fit you in something too tight. 

And on hearing your size, I'm going to repeat my mantra "Prima Donna"


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sheikha that was always my ratio too: 4:1. Or 3:1. I can't even talk about the current situation. And I'm a 32ddd. Probably a 30ddd now. So annoying. Why is it so easy to make them larger but so difficult  to make them smaller?



I am 34DD and have that problem too
But you are really tiny!
You must have that problem too - I bought this Dior shirt which is too big in the waist and too tight in the chest. 

With all this, I suddenly feel the urge to look through my underwear and get rid  of something


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> No, if you go to any, go to the one in Knightsbridge. (Or PT may now of a better one in London). Don't bother with Boston - it's like VS, but at a higher price point. Also, do not be surprised to find yourself wearing another size entirely. Just don't let them fit you in something too tight.
> 
> And on hearing your size, I'm going to repeat my mantra "Prima Donna"



Ok thanks!!!


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I am 34DD and have that problem too
> But you are really tiny!
> You must have that problem too - I bought this Dior shirt which is too big in the waist and too tight in the chest.
> 
> With all this, I suddenly feel the urge to look through my underwear and get rid  of something



No no, anything in your drawer is probably better than anything in my drawer.

Yes waists are always too big for me. I have to buy for the bust and then take in the waist. As long as the shoulders work. But sometimes to get a big enough bust you have to buy something with shoulders that are too big. If that's the case I just give up and figure that the piece is not right for me. 

The large bust really makes me look heavier than I am. I hate it. I used to have no butt and no hips. As I have aged I put a bit more on in the hip area. I had gained about 20 lbs since I got married 9 years ago. I have taken off about ten. I'd be happy with another 5. Pilates at least keeps it all in its place. When I'm good about it. I should be doing exercises between appointments at the office and not gabbing on tpf. 

Ok I will make this a priority....


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> Ok, confession time. I wear the worst underwear. For someone who loves to play dress up, I am inexcusably horrid with the foundation garments. I too used to love dressing nicely for bed. That definitely changes once you have kids.
> 
> So Sheika, I have an embarrassing story for you. I actually had an INTERVENTION regarding my bras after DS2 was born. OMG the nursing bras are sooooooooo comfortable, I couldn't give them up even after I stopped nursing. I think I wore them until he was two [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] My mom and best friend had to intervene. They threw them out!!!!!
> 
> I'm really no better now. I wear the Spanx bras which are totally unattractive and comfy (and lay nicely under tops....until you wear them too much, which I am totally guilty of doing). All my panties are hanky panky thongs, and I keep using them well after I should. Even though I bought myself a nice new set at Agent Provocateur a few months ago...well, they look perfectly nice and happy and perky sitting in my drawer while I wear my unmentionable unmentionables!!!!





Sheikha Latifa said:


> Noooooo! Do you want another intervention here?!
> Are you doing this because you haven't returned to your pre-pregnancy weight?
> May be you subconsciously wait until you loose weight and then will start buying good undies?





Genie27 said:


> I like having a go-to brand - one where I know that a certain size/style/cut will fit and flatter my body. Tom Ford for Gucci was very special and oh so sexy.
> 
> Lanvin? The few pieces I looked at looked like circus tents.
> 
> Pbp, yes!!! I need a girls shopping trip - *none* of my GFs or BFs are into shopping.
> 
> BBC, yay for your intervention. I think it's time for another? The hanky panky thongs are the best! Also comfy are cosabella - and the lace feels slightly softer and more luxurious. I get mine from the Off 5th etc, and buy a dozen at a time to replenish.
> 
> Since we are confessing: the reason I am so extravagant with my bras is that for about a decade I only wore butt-ugly sports bras as they were the only things that fit and were supportive. I lived in bum-**** Indiana (for way too long) and only when I moved to a normal city did I find the right resources.



You all are awesome.  I just cannot deal with little wisps of fabric and tons of lace.  Lol!  My major objective (I'm sorry to say ) is not looking sexy in my lingerie, it's just keeping my boo%s up, not being uncomfortable, and not having my panty-lines show.  I mean seriously, who needs to look sexy?  What man on earth would ever tell you to put your clothes back on because you don't look sexy enough standing there in your underwear?  They could have Scooby-Doo printed on them or be giant granny panties.  It would never happen.  (They could even be Scooby-Doo printed _on_ giant granny panties!)  Therefore, I pretty much live under the assumption that if I'm the only half-naked woman in the room at the moment, I'm fine.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Thanks Chatsters for the interest on my first VCA. I purchased MOP YG . As soon as the SA placed it on me, we both knew it was the one. The MOP WG looked washed out on me and Chalcedony appeared more lavender on my skin. I also tried on frivole between the ring finger and frivole pave earrings. I was so very tempted to get the ring but DH thought it would have limited wear and prefers diamond bracelet that had been on my wishlist.....But but but that ring is stunning, even more so IRL. Maybe for the next big anniversary or bday .
> 
> 
> Thank you. I bought it . You're right, the colors are vibrant. I especially love the green in this scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your input! You have great choices. Striations in malachite are beautiful.
> 
> 
> Looks lovely on you  and you have a stone that is no longer available and many want.
> 
> 
> 
> TF coat is lovely. If that's the same one I saw online, I believe it's cashmere.


I am so excited for your decision! I had a feeling that you would choose this in the end 
VCA metals are different looking than any other I have encountered - the YG is much "cooler" and the WG has more "grey" undertones.


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Noooooo! Do you want another intervention here?!
> Are you doing this because you haven't returned to your pre-pregnancy weight?
> May be you subconsciously wait until you loose weight and then will start buying good undies?


No, BBC is gorgeous and slim! I think it's the MOM thing, right? I remember those comfy nursing bras, LOL. BBC:lemme ask you something - is your car a mess? I tolerate a horribly messy car (even though I am in it constantly), but need home places to be neat and organized. Maybe we all just need one dark place, LOL.


----------



## nicole0612

expatwife said:


> On an unrelated note (while waiting for a plane): anyone loves Dolce &  Gabbana? I've been really into their clothing the past 2 years, but can justify 1-2 items per season on sale. They are perfect for Singapore hot and humid climate.
> My most recent acquisition
> View attachment 3837441


Yes, I also love Dolce & Gabbana, but have a harder time with the fit these days.  My favorite ultra-femme yet distressed leather jacket is still in rotation though.
I really love this dress - how pretty!


----------



## luckylove

prepster said:


> You all are awesome.  I just cannot deal with little wisps of fabric and tons of lace.  Lol!  My major objective (I'm sorry to say ) is not looking sexy in my lingerie, it's just keeping my b*&%s up, not being uncomfortable, and not having my panty-lines show.  I mean seriously, who needs to look sexy?  What man on earth would ever tell you to put your clothes back on because you don't look sexy enough standing there in your underwear?  It would never happen.  Therefore, I pretty much live under the assumption that if I'm the only half-naked woman in the room at the moment, I'm fine.



This is too funny! I go through these stages too. Some nights, I can't wait for our guests to leave so i can simply walk around in my soft comfy sweats and NO bra because its far more comfortable.... Like I said before, my poor husband! Yes, for me, it is time for a lingerie overhaul... or at least an occasional cute PJ??


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> No, BBC is gorgeous and slim! I think it's the MOM thing, right? I remember those comfy nursing bras, LOL. BBC:lemme ask you something - is your car a mess? I tolerate a horribly messy car (even though I am in it constantly), but need home places to be neat and organized. Maybe we all just need one dark place, LOL.



My car is neat, but you could build a dog out of all of the hair and slobber currently affixed to the interior surfaces.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> You all are awesome.  I just cannot deal with little wisps of fabric and tons of lace.  Lol!  My major objective (I'm sorry to say ) is not looking sexy in my lingerie, it's just keeping my boo%s up, not being uncomfortable, and not having my panty-lines show.  I mean seriously, who needs to look sexy?  What man on earth would ever tell you to put your clothes back on because you don't look sexy enough standing there in your underwear?  They could have Scooby-Doo printed on them or be giant granny panties.  It would never happen.  (They could even be Scooby-Doo printed _on_ giant granny panties!)  Therefore, I pretty much live under the assumption that if I'm the only half-naked woman in the room at the moment, I'm fine.


YES!!! ROFL.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Right? I love the designs but can’t in good conscience pay a gazillion percent markup from the production cost. When I was younger, my aunt (who is renowned in our family for her bad taste and binge ordering from HSN) got me a knock-off the the MOP WG Alhambra bracelet. I loved it so much and wore it for months, which was a pleasant change from her usual gifts to me. I had no idea what VCA was at the time; all I knew was that I loved the clover design - so timeless and elegant. Of course I stopped wearing it as soon as I realized it was a knock off of VCA, but I still love the design.
> 
> 
> I’ve always wanted a classic flap but now that the bag has essentially doubled in price over the last 10 years for no good reason, I’m turned off to it.



Which designer brand doesn't have a gazillion percent markup?  I feel like RTW is the worst honestly because at least jewelry has some intrinsic value in the materials and handbags have some resale value.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> All of these luxury goods have a ridiculous markup. One just has to decide if it's worth it to them. I think a good starting point is do you love the item for itself and not just it's brand or status? Your love of the Alhambra bracelet is a perfect example of that. I had never heard of a birkin or Kelly but I fell in love with them seeing French women carrying them in Paris. My Cartier bracelet isn't popular at all but it spoke to me. If you love the basic design it's probably something you will love forever and it might be wiser to invest in a few key items rather than wasting money on things that you probably won't have forever.
> 
> The fact that these items are so iconic and have already stood the test of time means that we will probably not tire of them in our lifetime. I will say that the quality of these ultra luxury brands is higher than the lower priced brands, there is no comparison between my Hermes silver and Tiffany silver. I would never buy Tiffany silver again.
> 
> Bags jewelry and accessories seem to be most worthy of large "investments". While I love nice clothing, I know that clothing wears out, might not fit or might go out of style over time. So I can see why some of the young women on these forums place such an emphasis on bags jewelry and accessories over clothes. And at a younger age you can look great in less expensive clothing. As a woman ages she benefits more from expert tailoring.
> 
> So I wouldn't write these things off. Ten or fifteen years ago I wouldn't have even considered spending this amount of money on things. I'm glad I was frugal in my youth. But boy I wish I had bought myself a chanel bag or vca earrings back then and not wasted my money on stuff that I no longer have.



As always, you have summed up the situation so perfectly.  I totally agree.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> You all are awesome.  I just cannot deal with little wisps of fabric and tons of lace.  Lol!  My major objective (I'm sorry to say ) is not looking sexy in my lingerie, it's just keeping my boo%s up, not being uncomfortable, and not having my panty-lines show.  I mean seriously, who needs to look sexy?  What man on earth would ever tell you to put your clothes back on because you don't look sexy enough standing there in your underwear?  They could have Scooby-Doo printed on them or be giant granny panties.  It would never happen.  (They could even be Scooby-Doo printed _on_ giant granny panties!)  Therefore, I pretty much live under the assumption that if I'm the only half-naked woman in the room at the moment, I'm fine.



Omg good point!!! Great goals. I agree top priority is looking good in clothes and being comfortable, but it never hurts to feel just a little sexy if only for one's self.


----------



## Pirula

BBC said:


> Ok, confession time. I wear the worst underwear. For someone who loves to play dress up, I am inexcusably horrid with the foundation garments. I too used to love dressing nicely for bed. That definitely changes once you have kids.
> 
> So Sheika, I have an embarrassing story for you. I actually had an INTERVENTION regarding my bras after DS2 was born. OMG the nursing bras are sooooooooo comfortable, I couldn't give them up even after I stopped nursing. I think I wore them until he was two [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] My mom and best friend had to intervene. They threw them out!!!!!
> 
> I'm really no better now. I wear the Spanx bras which are totally unattractive and comfy (and lay nicely under tops....until you wear them too much, which I am totally guilty of doing). All my panties are hanky panky thongs, and I keep using them well after I should. Even though I bought myself a nice new set at Agent Provocateur a few months ago...well, they look perfectly nice and happy and perky sitting in my drawer while I wear my unmentionable unmentionables!!!!



That's so funny *BBC*!  Your panties don't sound boring to me!

Opposite reaction to nursing bras here.  Well, I nursed for just under 2 years, for starters. I couldn't wait to get rid of those things.  Plus, you know, size changes.  My son gave me a permanent boob job.  I used to be a B, now I am a D.  When I mention this in passing he says "you're welcome."  Smartass.

Anyway, it is possible to have beautiful AND comfy bras.  The trick is to try on a bunch.  It can be a pita, but a good fitter can really help.  Check out Empreinte and Mary Jo.  I find these very pretty, and so comfortable that I forget I'm wearing anything.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> We need a group intervention shopping trip. For the price of a few cashmere shawls we can have a beautiful lingerie wardrobe. I found the stories of the ambulances terrifying. And I would know the ambulance people! [emoji33]


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Which designer brand doesn't have a gazillion percent markup?  I feel like RTW is the worst honestly because at least jewelry has some intrinsic value in the materials and handbags have some resale value.



Totally agree that markups in the luxury retail industry across the board are crazy. I guess there are some things more than others Im willing to pay the markup for, such as inherently valuable materials. It's also less painful to pay the markup when you've been living in blissful ignorance about an item. For example, if I hadn't known the Chanel classic flap was half the price less than 10 years ago, then I wouldn't have as much of an issue buying it, but I do know the pricing structure, so it makes me wary because I feel like I am being taken to the cleaners. Then again, I must have my arbitrary lines in the sand for what I'm willing to buy or else I will end up in the poorhouse!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! It's just that we share the same common sense.
> 
> Ok where to start? I like the Chantelle bras but I could try some of the prettier ones. I just don't want to sacrifice the smooth look or too much of the comfort. Then I need to find matching panties. Silk chemises for slips and sleeping... matching robes.
> 
> Our Saks and Neimans are not so good. Nordstrom either.  I might have to try New York. I'll be in London in a few months. Or Paris. Hmmm...


PBP- first of all, congrats on weight loss!
I lost about 10 lbs at the start of the year, and suddenly all my bras were uncomfortable. It means I have dropped at least one band size.maybe all you ladies knew this, but I only recently learned that if you go down a band size, you go up a cup size. The volume in a 34DDD is the same as a 36DD or 38D...

Ok, I have always loved pretty lingerie. I have worn lacy bras and undies as long as I can remember. I have unsuccessfully tried to find a tshirt bra that fits me. ( the last thing I need is extra padding). For years I wore wacoal, then a few years ago a good SA at the local Nordstrom suggested Chantelle. Now I am strictly Chantelle for bras. I used to always try to buy matching panties. Now I tend to buy mainly nude colored bras, and nude or pastel panties, not strictly matching. 

I remember once reading that the French spend a much higher percentage of their clothing budget on lingerie than Americans.


----------



## Notorious Pink

momasaurus said:


> No, BBC is gorgeous and slim! I think it's the MOM thing, right? I remember those comfy nursing bras, LOL. BBC:lemme ask you something - is your car a mess? I tolerate a horribly messy car (even though I am in it constantly), but need home places to be neat and organized. Maybe we all just need one dark place, LOL.



Moma, I love you and I need you to move here!!!!

My car is a constant struggle because DS1 and I spend so much time driving to/from NYC in it, plus I need to drive to get anywhere (even my mailbox is 1/4 mile from my house). Estimating conservatively, I probably spend at least 20 hours per week in it (Mondays and Tuesdays we can be gone from 1030 to 6). I think the real trick to keeping your car clean is Never bring food in it, and for us that's just impossible.


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> You all are awesome.  I just cannot deal with little wisps of fabric and tons of lace.  Lol!  My major objective (I'm sorry to say ) is not looking sexy in my lingerie, it's just keeping my boo%s up, not being uncomfortable, and not having my panty-lines show.  I mean seriously, who needs to look sexy?  What man on earth would ever tell you to put your clothes back on because you don't look sexy enough standing there in your underwear?  They could have Scooby-Doo printed on them or be giant granny panties.  It would never happen.  (They could even be Scooby-Doo printed _on_ giant granny panties!)  Therefore, I pretty much live under the assumption that if I'm the only half-naked woman in the room at the moment, I'm fine.



YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Pocketbook Pup said:


> All of these luxury goods have a ridiculous markup. One just has to decide if it's worth it to them. I think a good starting point is do you love the item for itself and not just it's brand or status? Your love of the Alhambra bracelet is a perfect example of that. I had never heard of a birkin or Kelly but I fell in love with them seeing French women carrying them in Paris. My Cartier bracelet isn't popular at all but it spoke to me. If you love the basic design it's probably something you will love forever and it might be wiser to invest in a few key items rather than wasting money on things that you probably won't have forever.
> 
> The fact that these items are so iconic and have already stood the test of time means that we will probably not tire of them in our lifetime. I will say that the quality of these ultra luxury brands is higher than the lower priced brands, there is no comparison between my Hermes silver and Tiffany silver. I would never buy Tiffany silver again.
> 
> Bags jewelry and accessories seem to be most worthy of large "investments". While I love nice clothing, I know that clothing wears out, might not fit or might go out of style over time. So I can see why some of the young women on these forums place such an emphasis on bags jewelry and accessories over clothes. And at a younger age you can look great in less expensive clothing. As a woman ages she benefits more from expert tailoring.
> 
> So I wouldn't write these things off. Ten or fifteen years ago I wouldn't have even considered spending this amount of money on things. I'm glad I was frugal in my youth. But boy I wish I had bought myself a chanel bag or vca earrings back then and not wasted my money on stuff that I no longer have.



My sentiments exactly! I've always had my own style and invested in whatever I felt was best for me and regardless of if anyone wants to admit it but quality comes with a price, always has and always will. Everything increases and has mark ups from the fuel you put in your vehicles to the food you buy at the grocery store. I'm not going to stop driving because fuel continues to go up, I will adjust and continue on. 

I personally have always knew the distinct differenced between luxury and non luxury due to being exposed to it from the women in my family and I personally can't wear anything cheap/low quality. I would rather save and get a nice quality blouse verses go to fast fashion places and get something that won't sustain more than 2 wears. That is what I consider wasteful because you're not getting any return on your investment and will only continue to start at square 1. 

Of course luxury will need to be replaced at some point as well but no where near in the abundance of fast fashion. Now for trends that I find appealing sure I will go the fast fashion route because trends are only temporary but the majority of my wardrobe are quality pieces that fit my style and will stand the test of time. Also if you are a good bargain shopper you can find a lot of great things at a fraction of the original cost. So it's not really necessary to have to spend excessive in order to have a great wardrobe. A lot of people are just lazy and don't put forth the effort.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pirula said:


> That's so funny *BBC*!  Your panties don't sound boring to me!
> 
> Opposite reaction to nursing bras here.  Well, I nursed for just under 2 years, for starters. I couldn't wait to get rid of those things.  Plus, you know, size changes.  My son gave me a permanent boob job.  I used to be a B, now I am a D.  When I mention this in passing he says "you're welcome."  Smartass.
> 
> Anyway, it is possible to have beautiful AND comfy bras.  The trick is to try on a bunch.  It can be a pita, but a good fitter can really help.  Check out Empreinte and Mary Jo.  I find these very pretty, and so comfortable that I forget I'm wearing anything.



I know I will have to do that....I just hate the idea of doing it......Yeah, I used to be a B/C, now i'm an A/B...apparently if your cup size gets smaller, your band size gets bigger, too.  On the plus side, DS2 made my hips wider, which gave me a flatter stomach, so I guess we are even.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> I'd like to thank everyone for not mentioning the Gucci SS'18 show. AM has obviously run out of ideas. If you cite Elton John as style inspiration you need to change your meds.


You have the funniest commentary on Gucci and AM! I haven't bought anything from Gucci since my swing tote in 2015.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No unfortunately it's more expensive there and you have to go through the VAT process so I don't buy there anymore.
> 
> The price increases are absolutely insane at VCA. It kind of turns me off the brand, but their pieces are so beautiful. I'm hoping to add onyx in the next year and then maybe the pave down the road. It's hard to decide if one should go with the classic pieces for versatility first or go for the statement pieces. I'm going for the classics thinking that's what I'll use the most.
> 
> I love the look of just earrings and a ring, no necklace or bracelet. I should add a mop magic ring at some point to wear with my magic earrings. The pave set is amazing. And the yg frivole is also  beautiful.


I was afraid of that but the positive side is not having to deal with the VAT. 



Cookiefiend said:


> oooo - those are just beautiful!


I love them too!



Genie27 said:


> That ring !!! It's stunning!


Yep, didn't want to take them off, haha



cafecreme15 said:


> Both are gorgeous on you, but I especially love the between the fingers ring. And I normally am not a fan of this style.


The ring is really stunning in person. It's a definite statement piece.



cafecreme15 said:


> What percent increase is that?! That is just insulting to consumers, in my opinion.


Increase is as what PbP said, 6% and up. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> The ten station mop necklace went from 7150 to 7650 or 7%. Somethings went up 10%. And they do this at least once per year so the prices rose exponentially. Literally. I feel like I'm behind already. Silly me paying off my student loans on my 30s. It's good for them that their products are so beautiful. DH is a guitar player and pointed out that the mop on my ten station necklace probably cost $200 tops. But sigh, the designs are gorgeous.


My DH thinks like yours. When I told him this morning that I should have purchased the ring, he replied "don't you want to buy clothes instead, it's more practical" . I just got myself a free pass to 23k of clothes, woohoo!



Sheikha Latifa said:


> I got it for my bday couple of years ago. It is my favourite and only VCA, I don't like anything else by VCA (except probably for the Lotus ring). But they keep on sending me catalogues


Ooooooo....how wonderful ! Glad someone here has this beauty. I'm jealous....in a good mature way of course 



expatwife said:


> Amazing! These earrings are on my list and the lotus ring [emoji7].


Earrings are gorgeous! I kept pulling my hair up to stare at them, haha. Lotus is a beauty too, wished I tried it on too.



prepster said:


> You all are awesome.  I just cannot deal with little wisps of fabric and tons of lace.  Lol!  My major objective (I'm sorry to say ) is not looking sexy in my lingerie, it's just keeping my boo%s up, not being uncomfortable, and not having my panty-lines show.  I mean seriously, who needs to look sexy?  What man on earth would ever tell you to put your clothes back on because you don't look sexy enough standing there in your underwear?  They could have Scooby-Doo printed on them or be giant granny panties.  It would never happen.  (They could even be Scooby-Doo printed _on_ giant granny panties!)  Therefore, I pretty much live under the assumption that if I'm the only half-naked woman in the room at the moment, I'm fine.


Lol, lol, lol
I hate undergarment shopping so I like your way of thinking! I'm all for comfort and will admit my favorites are my oversized really soft cotton white men's underwear t-shirts



nicole0612 said:


> I am so excited for your decision! I had a feeling that you would choose this in the end
> VCA metals are different looking than any other I have encountered - the YG is much "cooler" and the WG has more "grey" undertones.


Thank you! I love the necklace. Happy to have purchased it.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> PBP- first of all, congrats on weight loss!
> I lost about 10 lbs at the start of the year, and suddenly all my bras were uncomfortable. It means I have dropped at least one band size.maybe all you ladies knew this, but I only recently learned that if you go down a band size, you go up a cup size. The volume in a 34DDD is the same as a 36DD or 38D...
> 
> Ok, I have always loved pretty lingerie. I have worn lacy bras and undies as long as I can remember. I have unsuccessfully tried to find a tshirt bra that fits me. ( the last thing I need is extra padding). For years I wore wacoal, then a few years ago a good SA at the local Nordstrom suggested Chantelle. Now I am strictly Chantelle for bras. I used to always try to buy matching panties. Now I tend to buy mainly nude colored bras, and nude or pastel panties, not strictly matching.
> 
> I remember once reading that the French spend a much higher percentage of their clothing budget on lingerie than Americans.



Agree with all of this. Going up a band size and down a cup size isn't always a given. Certainly possible if you lost weight. Congrats to you too! It's hard to find small band size and large cup size so the salespeople always try to convince you to go with the larger band and smaller cup, which is a big mistake. The band size is crucial. I like Chantelle for the range of sizes too. And they are reasonably comfortable.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Ok, confession time. I wear the worst underwear. For someone who loves to play dress up, I am inexcusably horrid with the foundation garments. I too used to love dressing nicely for bed. That definitely changes once you have kids.
> 
> So Sheika, I have an embarrassing story for you. I actually had an INTERVENTION regarding my bras after DS2 was born. OMG the nursing bras are sooooooooo comfortable, I couldn't give them up even after I stopped nursing. I think I wore them until he was two [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] My mom and best friend had to intervene. They threw them out!!!!!
> 
> I'm really no better now. I wear the Spanx bras which are totally unattractive and comfy (and lay nicely under tops....until you wear them too much, which I am totally guilty of doing). All my panties are hanky panky thongs, and I keep using them well after I should. Even though I bought myself a nice new set at Agent Provocateur a few months ago...well, they look perfectly nice and happy and perky sitting in my drawer while I wear my unmentionable unmentionables!!!!


This is so true!  I stopped nursing last month and it was unbelievably hard to go back to my regular bras. Nursing bras are so supportive and comfortable, it felt very weird at first to go back to the old "sexy" lace and underwire type.
Maybe I am slow to change.  I wore my "sexy" bras up until the delivery room last year when I had my son.  The nurses were shocked, I still remember one saying, "This is the prettiest bra I have ever seen someone wearing here" and she showed it off to another nurse in the room. I was pretty pleased with myself!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Totally agree that markups in the luxury retail industry across the board are crazy. I guess there are some things more than others Im willing to pay the markup for, such as inherently valuable materials. It's also less painful to pay the markup when you've been living in blissful ignorance about an item. For example, if I hadn't known the Chanel classic flap was half the price less than 10 years ago, then I wouldn't have as much of an issue buying it, but I do know the pricing structure, so it makes me wary because I feel like I am being taken to the cleaners. Then again, I must have my arbitrary lines in the sand for what I'm willing to buy or else I will end up in the poorhouse!


I just consider the price to include an "experience" surcharge.  If the fun of having an item that I love and the pleasure that I get from wearing it justifies the markup over the cost of a similar quality and design that I can purchase elsewhere, then I think it can be easily justified.  Just think about how much we spend on other experiences, like dinners out, spa trips, misc extras on vacations...


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Didn't cafe creme mention that she went to R&P in London? Should I plan that for one of my London activities? Are they really that good?


Yes, there are numerous R&P locations in London. I went to 3 of them, and thought Knightsbridge was the best of the bunch. It's right across the street from Harrods. I think the British stylists are better trained than the American stylists.


----------



## cafecreme15

prepster said:


> You all are awesome.  I just cannot deal with little wisps of fabric and tons of lace.  Lol!  My major objective (I'm sorry to say ) is not looking sexy in my lingerie, it's just keeping my boo%s up, not being uncomfortable, and not having my panty-lines show.  I mean seriously, who needs to look sexy?  What man on earth would ever tell you to put your clothes back on because you don't look sexy enough standing there in your underwear?  They could have Scooby-Doo printed on them or be giant granny panties.  It would never happen.  (They could even be Scooby-Doo printed _on_ giant granny panties!)  Therefore, I pretty much live under the assumption that if I'm the only half-naked woman in the room at the moment, I'm fine.



This is an excellent and hilarious point, prepster! Men are simple creatures.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree with all of this. Going up a band size and down a cup size isn't always a given. Certainly possible if you lost weight. Congrats to you too! It's hard to find small band size and large cup size so the salespeople always try to convince you to go with the larger band and smaller cup, which is a big mistake. The band size is crucial. I like Chantelle for the range of sizes too. And they are reasonably comfortable.


This is what is great about R&P, especially the UK locations. They carry expanded sizes in smaller band sizes and larger cups. They originally fitted me for a 30D, but I had been wearing larger band sizes for so long I just couldn't get comfortable in the new bras no matter how many chances I gave them. So now I wear a 32C. It's not as perfect a fit, but it is infinitely more comfortable and I don't have to squirm and fuss all day.


nicole0612 said:


> I just consider the price to include an "experience" surcharge.  If the fun of having an item that I love and the pleasure that I get from wearing it justifies the markup over the cost of a similar quality and design that I can purchase elsewhere, then I think it can be easily justified.  Just think about how much we spend on other experiences, like dinners out, spa trips, misc extras on vacations...



An experience surcharge, what a brilliant way of thinking about this. You ladies can be such enablers sometimes


----------



## EmileH

Thanks for helping me to pass the day today ladies. I had large breaks in my day but had to be here and I have a somewhat stressful conference call this afternoon so you helped me to get through the day. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> You have the funniest commentary on Gucci and AM! I haven't bought anything from Gucci since my swing tote in 2015.



I haven't bought a bag there since 2015 either!

I'd like to say it's been good for my wallet but where else is there to go but H?


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> This is an excellent and hilarious point, prepster! Men are simple creatures.
> 
> 
> This is what is great about R&P, especially the UK locations. They carry expanded sizes in smaller band sizes and larger cups. They originally fitted me for a 30D, but I had been wearing larger band sizes for so long I just couldn't get comfortable in the new bras no matter how many chances I gave them. So now I wear a 32C. It's not as perfect a fit, but it is infinitely more comfortable and I don't have to squirm and fuss all day.
> 
> 
> An experience surcharge, what a brilliant way of thinking about this. You ladies can be such enablers sometimes



Comfort is definitely key.


----------



## Genie27

Empreinte are indestructible, I have two that I use for home, and those things get thrown in the washer and dryer and are still kicking.



cafecreme15 said:


> They originally fitted me for a 30D, but I had been wearing larger band sizes for so long I just couldn't get comfortable in the new bras no matter how many chances I gave them. So now I wear a 32C. It's not as perfect a fit, but it is infinitely more comfortable and I don't have to squirm and fuss all day.


Me too! I found their fitting very tight - great support, but I could not breathe.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> No, if you go to any, go to the one in Knightsbridge. (Or PT may now of a better one in London). Don't bother with Boston - it's like VS, but at a higher price point. Also, do not be surprised to find yourself wearing another size entirely. Just don't let them fit you in something too tight.
> 
> And on hearing your size, I'm going to repeat my mantra "Prima Donna"



I go to the Conduit St branch in Mayfair: 22a Conduit Street W1S 2XT. I recommend booking an appointment before esp any time between now and Christmas 020 7491 2200

Last time I _had_ to find a black bra low enough not to mess with a low but narrow scoop neck Gucci dress I was wearing out that night and high enough to feel confident. I did accomplish my mission which was a miracle. 

You all seem have such enviable hourglass figures, isn't ridiculous brands don't cater to your shape.


----------



## EmileH

They want us to all be prepubescent stick figures with no breasts.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> You all are awesome.  I just cannot deal with little wisps of fabric and tons of lace.  Lol!  My major objective (I'm sorry to say ) is not looking sexy in my lingerie, it's just keeping my boo%s up, not being uncomfortable, and not having my panty-lines show.  I mean seriously, who needs to look sexy?  What man on earth would ever tell you to put your clothes back on because you don't look sexy enough standing there in your underwear?  They could have Scooby-Doo printed on them or be giant granny panties.  It would never happen.  (They could even be Scooby-Doo printed _on_ giant granny panties!)  Therefore, I pretty much live under the assumption that if I'm the only half-naked woman in the room at the moment, I'm fine.



 

I just hate scratchy things, I don't care what they cost, if it scratches or itches I'm not wearing it.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They want us to all be prepubescent stick figures with no breasts.


Except the Belgians. 

as evidenced by Prima Donna/MarieJo


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> You all are awesome.  I just cannot deal with little wisps of fabric and tons of lace.  Lol!  My major objective (I'm sorry to say ) is not looking sexy in my lingerie, it's just keeping my boo%s up, not being uncomfortable, and not having my panty-lines show.  I mean seriously, who needs to look sexy?  What man on earth would ever tell you to put your clothes back on because you don't look sexy enough standing there in your underwear?  They could have Scooby-Doo printed on them or be giant granny panties.  It would never happen.  (They could even be Scooby-Doo printed _on_ giant granny panties!)  Therefore, I pretty much live under the assumption that if I'm the only half-naked woman in the room at the moment, I'm fine.


Bwahahaaa! Fantastic!
Also words we should all remember - unless there is another half-naked woman in the room - we are The. Best. Ever. 



prepster said:


> My car is neat, but you could build a dog out of all of the hair and slobber currently affixed to the interior surfaces.


Oof - mine too. And <cough> the glass doors in my house are covered in nose prints. 



momasaurus said:


> YES!!! ROFL.




This is quite possibly the best and most honest conversation I've ever read. 
Thank you all very much - you have given me so much to think about and so much to laugh about. 
I had to wash the dog, all her beds and mop the floors today… WHY do dogs have to roll in stinky stuff!!!!! Seriously - dead fish?


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Except the Belgians.
> 
> as evidenced by Prima Donna/MarieJo



Hmmm isn't the Hermes designer Belgian too? I'm starting to like Belgians for more than their chocolates. [emoji2]


----------



## prepster

Cookiefiend said:


> Bwahahaaa! Fantastic!
> Also words we should all remember - unless there is another half-naked woman in the room - we are The. Best. Ever.
> 
> 
> Oof - mine too. And <cough> the glass doors in my house are covered in nose prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is quite possibly the best and most honest conversation I've ever read.
> Thank you all very much - you have given me so much to think about and so much to laugh about.
> I had to wash the dog, all her beds and mop the floors today… WHY do dogs have to roll in stinky stuff!!!!! Seriously - dead fish?


----------



## Genie27

And Raf Simons


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> And Raf Simons



Ah. I'm pretty clueless. Geez. Too bad I just got interested in Dior.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Except the Belgians.
> 
> as evidenced by Prima Donna/MarieJo





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hmmm isn't the Hermes designer Belgian too? I'm starting to like Belgians for more than their chocolates. [emoji2]



Let's not forget their waffles.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Bwahahaaa! Fantastic!
> Also words we should all remember - unless there is another half-naked woman in the room - we are The. Best. Ever.
> 
> 
> Oof - mine too. And <cough> the glass doors in my house are covered in nose prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is quite possibly the best and most honest conversation I've ever read.
> Thank you all very much - you have given me so much to think about and so much to laugh about.
> I had to wash the dog, all her beds and mop the floors today… *WHY do dogs have to roll in stinky stuff!!!!! Seriously - dead fish?*



...or fox poo, OMG the worst, poor you


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hmmm isn't the Hermes designer Belgian too? I'm starting to like Belgians for more than their chocolates. [emoji2]



French I think, but I will have to check


----------



## papertiger

@FizzyWater meet Brenda

Maybe I'm the only one who likes their mannequins to wear masks at home.


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> @FizzyWater meet Brenda
> 
> Maybe I'm the only one who likes their mannequins to wear masks at home.
> 
> View attachment 3837845



That mask is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## JolieS

prepster said:


> Let's not forget their waffles.


And Delvaux handbags!


----------



## JolieS

prepster said:


> Let's not forget their waffles.


And Delvaux handbags!


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> ...or fox poo, OMG the worst, poor you



Oh, that's a delicacy.  My dogs don't roll in it, they eat it.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Oh, that's a delicacy.  My dogs don't roll in it, they eat it.



Sorry, I can't stop laughing at your misfortune. I'm a very bad person. 

My darling dog would roll in fox poo and get so excited, he was soooo deliriously happy. I held my breath walking home following him, leaving the lead long and letting him pull me. My mother wouldn't let either one of us in the house until he'd been hosed down, then he'd shakey-shake his lovely watered down scent all over me to dry himself off and I'd be told off again.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Empreinte are indestructible, I have two that I use for home, and those things get thrown in the washer and dryer and are still kicking.
> 
> 
> Me too! I found their fitting very tight - great support, but I could not breathe.



Since I personally value breathing over fit, my beautiful bras sit in my drawer. I do love to look at them though


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Moma, I love you and I need you to move here!!!!
> 
> My car is a constant struggle because DS1 and I spend so much time driving to/from NYC in it, plus I need to drive to get anywhere (even my mailbox is 1/4 mile from my house). Estimating conservatively, I probably spend at least 20 hours per week in it (Mondays and Tuesdays we can be gone from 1030 to 6). I think the real trick to keeping your car clean is Never bring food in it, and for us that's just impossible.


Haha - NEVER BRING FOOD IN IT? I have eaten so many meals in the car while driving or standing still (never mind changing clothes, sleeping, working). When the kids were little I could have lived for a week on the food scraps under and between the seats. Hm. Now I could maybe get by for a day, in a pinch.


----------



## AngelFood

There are also a few locations of R&P in NYC as well. I have only shopped in the 62nd and 3rd shop. It wasn't very large but the sales help was top notch. They did a great job finding great undergarments for my daughter and me for her wedding this spring. And it is only a few avenues away from the Madison H as well !!!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> How fabulous, I've never to been to Venice during Carnaval, though I've taken part in Colognes' craziness (totally different of course - I would recommend your BF stay away from that one dear me). I've seen so many amazing pics and films of the V Carnival I would love to go, I will have to experience it through you. DH was working there in Feb and bought me a handmade paper mache Venetian carnival mask, it's now permanently on display in my office worn by my mannequin 'Brenda' (she's also wearing a Loewe embellished silk dress and YSL trench so she's not naked). I bet you are counting down everyday until you go.


I hope "Brenda" wears nice lingerie -- there was such a lively discussion on this thread this afternoon regarding nice lingerie.   Lots to choose from.  Brenda should wear lingerie in keeping with her outerwear designer apparel.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> But then we catch-up with you
> 
> Yes I am serious, I am very serious about clothes generally. Do you not like them?


I love the gray tights.   They speak -- but softly.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The ten station mop necklace went from 7150 to 7650 or 7%. Somethings went up 10%. And they do this at least once per year so the prices rose exponentially. Literally. I feel like I'm behind already. Silly me paying off my student loans on my 30s. It's good for them that their products are so beautiful. DH is a guitar player and pointed out that the mop on my ten station necklace probably cost $200 tops. But sigh, the designs are gorgeous.


I had no idea how much the VCA necklaces cost.  To my surprise it seems "reasonable" in the sense that it's an entire necklace, says VCA but doesn't shriek and looks like it would go with anything.  It's basically the cost of a nice "cocktail ring" which to  me are the kinds of rings that push jewelry design along, keep it moving forward.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> I try to stay loyal PP, I do find things but it's not my one stop shop any longer. A Brand Liaison manager said she would not be worried about me (this was 2015) because of my natural style, but why would I want to spend an absolute fortune re-buying things I already have sourced from vintage markets for a tenth of the cost? I go to luxury brands for... luxury not styling tips.


The overload of accessories and jumble of everything but the kitchen sink in the Gucci ads strikes me as kitschy.  Not elegant.   If you got vintage you got the real authentic deal, not some knock-off kitsch.


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> Since I personally value breathing over fit, my beautiful bras sit in my drawer. I do love to look at them though


Comfort and looks are not necessarily mutually exclusive. You can have both with a proper fit.
Good luck!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> I try to stay loyal PP, I do find things but it's not my one stop shop any longer. A Brand Liaison manager said she would not be worried about me (this was 2015) because of my natural style, but why would I want to spend an absolute fortune re-buying things I already have sourced from vintage markets for a tenth of the cost? I go to luxury brands for... luxury not styling tips.


I have 3 of the below Louis Gusti necklaces, all fish, in different color metals.  DH hates to see me wearing one.  The last I wore one was a decade ago to an  ACC (American Craft Council) Craft show.  The artisans were agog.  I couldn't bring myself to say I got my fish from ebay.  Yet things I see on ebay wind up cleaned and polished and on 1st Dibs.


----------



## JolieS

eagle1002us said:


> I have 3 of the below Louis Gusti necklaces, all fish, in different color metals.  DH hates to see me wearing one.  The last I wore one was a decade ago to an  ACC (American Craft Council) Craft show.  The artisans were agog.  I couldn't bring myself to say I got my fish from ebay.  Yet things I see on ebay wind up cleaned and polished and on 1st Dibs.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838114
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838117


Now that is a fish! Don't let any tPF cats see one!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Sorry, I can't stop laughing at your misfortune. I'm a very bad person.
> 
> My darling dog would roll in fox poo and get so excited, he was soooo deliriously happy. I held my breath walking home following him, leaving the lead long and letting him pull me. My mother wouldn't let either one of us in the house until he'd been hosed down, then he'd shakey-shake his lovely watered down scent all over me to dry himself off and I'd be told off again.



Fox poo is probably  the equivalent of Dog Pate.  Straight up.  No crackers.


----------



## bunnycat

Oh goodness! The dog talk! I needed a laugh- thank y'all!


----------



## eagle1002us

JolieS said:


> Now that is a fish! Don't let any tPF cats see one!


I think it's safe to say that another cat beat yours to my fish!  Poor fish looks kinda lean.


----------



## Notorious Pink

momasaurus said:


> Haha - NEVER BRING FOOD IN IT? I have eaten so many meals in the car while driving or standing still (never mind changing clothes, sleeping, working). When the kids were little I could have lived for a week on the food scraps under and between the seats. Hm. Now I could maybe get by for a day, in a pinch.



I know, right?????

Ok, ladies! Thank you for actually and tangibly improving my life! Due to our conversation:

1) I took my car to the wash and now it is all nice and neat and CLEAN!!!

2) I wore my good Agent Provocateur bra to dinner. Yes, I wore clothes over it. I would have worn the matching panties but I couldn't find them, which isn't surprising since they are basically a small cloth triangle held together by two pieces of dental floss (only $150!) and it was actually not uncomfortable!

Thank you!


----------



## FizzyWater

eagle1002us said:


> I have 3 of the below Louis Gusti necklaces, all fish, in different color metals.  DH hates to see me wearing one.  The last I wore one was a decade ago to an  ACC (American Craft Council) Craft show.  The artisans were agog.  I couldn't bring myself to say I got my fish from ebay.  Yet things I see on ebay wind up cleaned and polished and on 1st Dibs.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838114
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838117



I'm am torn between being horrified and fascinated by those fish.  (Which is some folks' definition of art, right?)  I'm trying to imagine how I would actually wear those (as opposed to display museum-like) and can only think to embrace the OTT and link them together into a huge, shiny, fish-bone harness.


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> @FizzyWater meet Brenda
> 
> Maybe I'm the only one who likes their mannequins to wear masks at home.
> 
> View attachment 3837845



Wow, she is well-dressed!  What an amazing mask!


----------



## Meta

I want to share this link: http://footwearnews.com/2017/focus/children/christian-louboutin-baby-shoes-loubibaby-goop-428203/ because start 'em young!   (Disclaimer: I do have a LO but I don't believe in buying anything designer for him)


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> I know, right?????
> 
> Ok, ladies! Thank you for actually and tangibly improving my life! Due to our conversation:
> 
> 1) I took my car to the wash and now it is all nice and neat and CLEAN!!!
> 
> 2) I wore my good Agent Provocateur bra to dinner. Yes, I wore clothes over it. I would have worn the matching panties but I couldn't find them, which isn't surprising since they are basically a small cloth triangle held together by two pieces of dental floss (only $150!) and it was actually not uncomfortable!
> 
> Thank you!


You are an inspiration. Setting the bar quite high, my dear. And the bra also.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> You are an inspiration. Setting the bar quite high, my dear. And the bra also.



+1


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I hope "Brenda" wears nice lingerie -- there was such a lively discussion on this thread this afternoon regarding nice lingerie.   Lots to choose from.  Brenda should wear lingerie in keeping with her outerwear designer apparel.



Brenda is lingerie-free due to her taking at least 10 times as long to get dressed as me.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

My husband asked me what I'm doing
I said, discussing with women that I don't know the underwear of a woman who I've never seen
16 years of marriage and I still find ways to surprise him


----------



## prepster

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My husband asked me what I'm doing
> I said, discussing with women that I don't know the underwear of a woman who I've never seen
> 16 years of marriage and I still find ways to surprise him


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> Since I personally value breathing over fit, my beautiful bras sit in my drawer. I do love to look at them though



Breathing is so overrated.


----------



## cafecreme15

I did try and take a page from BBC's book when I got dressed today and put on one of my R&P Simone Perele bras. Went from "okay, this is manageable, I can do this for the day" to " just try and keep it on until after my manicure today" to "GET THIS OFF ME NOW" in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Notorious Pink

momasaurus said:


> You are an inspiration. Setting the bar quite high, my dear. And the bra also.



[emoji92][emoji254][emoji8]Thank you! [emoji8][emoji254][emoji92]

I don't see it as 'setting the bar high' so much as 'I'm down so low the only place I have to go is up'!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] But I am thrilled for the compliment! [emoji175]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> +1



[emoji8][emoji254][emoji175]



Sheikha Latifa said:


> My husband asked me what I'm doing
> I said, discussing with women that I don't know the underwear of a woman who I've never seen
> 16 years of marriage and I still find ways to surprise him



Hahaha!!!!!



cafecreme15 said:


> I did try and take a page from BBC's book when I got dressed today and put on one of my R&P Simone Perele bras. Went from "okay, this is manageable, I can do this for the day" to " just try and keep it on until after my manicure today" to "GET THIS OFF ME NOW" in about 15 minutes.



Yikes! I guess if it's that uncomfortable, it has to go. I will give the AP props in that it wasn't uncomfortable, it was very supportive (like yay, I have actual real boobs and they're in the right place [emoji28]) and it looked fine under my silk top (worn with those leather leggings [emoji1360]).


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> [emoji92][emoji254][emoji8]Thank you! [emoji8][emoji254][emoji92]
> 
> I don't see it as 'setting the bar high' so much as 'I'm down so low the only place I have to go is up'!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] But I am thrilled for the compliment! [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji8][emoji254][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! I guess if it's that uncomfortable, it has to go. I will give the AP props in that it wasn't uncomfortable, it was very supportive (like yay, I have actual real boobs and they're in the right place [emoji28]) and it looked fine under my silk top (worn with those leather leggings [emoji1360]).



I’m just really not used to having something super supportive on, but I must admit the silhouette is great with it on! Luckily I don’t really need the support, so I only wear what’s most comfortable now. 

Yay for the l’agence leather leggings! Still upset they didn’t fit quite right on me.


----------



## cafecreme15

Random first world problem - does anyone ever struggle with what pants to wear for a pedicure? Can’t wear skinny jeans because they don’t roll up enough. Don’t want to wear leggings because I’m going around town later and I don’t like the look of leggings unless worn with a long sweater and boots (too warm for that). Gah, what’s a girl to do??

Had to dig my one and only pair of skinny jeans with a zipper up the calf out of the dirty clothes basket...


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Random first world problem - does anyone ever struggle with what pants to wear for a pedicure? Can’t wear skinny jeans because they don’t roll up enough. Don’t want to wear leggings because I’m going around town later and I don’t like the look of leggings unless worn with a long sweater and boots (too warm for that). Gah, what’s a girl to do??
> 
> Had to dig my one and only pair of skinny jeans with a zipper up the calf out of the dirty clothes basket...



[emoji23] I keep one pair of old jeans just for this purpose.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cafecreme15 said:


> Random first world problem - does anyone ever struggle with what pants to wear for a pedicure? Can’t wear skinny jeans because they don’t roll up enough. Don’t want to wear leggings because I’m going around town later and I don’t like the look of leggings unless worn with a long sweater and boots (too warm for that). Gah, what’s a girl to do??
> 
> Had to dig my one and only pair of skinny jeans with a zipper up the calf out of the dirty clothes basket...



 OMG 
I put on cropped jeans or a dress
I think we also need to discuss downstairs hairstyles and grooming techniques


----------



## luckylove

cafecreme15 said:


> Random first world problem - does anyone ever struggle with what pants to wear for a pedicure? Can’t wear skinny jeans because they don’t roll up enough. Don’t want to wear leggings because I’m going around town later and I don’t like the look of leggings unless worn with a long sweater and boots (too warm for that). Gah, what’s a girl to do??
> 
> Had to dig my one and only pair of skinny jeans with a zipper up the calf out of the dirty clothes basket...



I have a pair of theory pants with a zipper at the ankle which are perfect for pedicures. You can also try a simple travel type pant that you reserve for pedicures and long plane rides. Perhaps something from a brand like Eileen fisher. I don't dress up for my pedicures but if I need to be out and about afterward, both of these tend to work.  You can try wearing a dress if you are very brave and don't mind sitting with a towel or blanket draped over you.. I've done it, but can't swear I didn't flash anyone! Let us know if you find additional options... I am always looking too!


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I think we also need to discuss downstairs hairstyles and grooming techniques


Do we really?

I braid flowers through it, like Lady Chatterley.


----------



## scarf1

Wardrobe planning for upcoming trip...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> Do we really?
> 
> I braid flowers through it, like Lady Chatterley.



We have a beautician here who does home visits for crystal embellishments, dying different colours and making different shapes 
Don't ask me, I haven't tried. But what a wonderful job! Imagine explaining you child what you are doing at work


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Wardrobe planning for upcoming trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838594



Wow! Some of my favorites here. [emoji2]


----------



## Genie27

Our local free newspaper, for Valentines day, included a sheet of body bling crystal stickers. They were very useful.


----------



## Genie27

scarf1 said:


> Wardrobe planning for upcoming trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838594


I love the one with the mosaic goat/ibis - is it Pavement?


----------



## Genie27

Also, because I'm curious - why so many scarves? Is that how you expand your travel wardrobe? 
And which is the pink second from the left in the to row? (with the 4 vertical dark stripes on the bottom?)


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> Wardrobe planning for upcoming trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838594


First things first!  (I do the same).


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Breathing is so overrated.



You've tried on my McQueen skirt then?


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Random first world problem - does anyone ever struggle with what pants to wear for a pedicure? Can’t wear skinny jeans because they don’t roll up enough. Don’t want to wear leggings because I’m going around town later and I don’t like the look of leggings unless worn with a long sweater and boots (too warm for that). Gah, what’s a girl to do??
> 
> Had to dig my one and only pair of skinny jeans with a zipper up the calf out of the dirty clothes basket...



Skirt?

Seriously, sounds so much easier


----------



## Pirula

And all this time I thought the issue was my legs are too fat for jeans to go over.  Wow.  And Yay!   So in answer to your question, in summer it's easy, I wear summer dresses and my dear nail specialist, Sue, is very good about ensuring I give away no secrets.  The rest of the year it's yoga pants, and since I can't go anywhere afterwards in sandals, I simply make no plans for rest of day until evening.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> I love the one with the mosaic goat/ibis - is it Pavement?


Yes!


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Wardrobe planning for upcoming trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838594



Which one is the purple? Is it a MT?


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Also, because I'm curious - why so many scarves? Is that how you expand your travel wardrobe?
> And which is the pink second from the left in the to row? (with the 4 vertical dark stripes on the bottom?)


Yes,the clothes are all really boring. Will be gone a month. Range of temps. Also 4 are for scarf on site pix. 
The pink one you asked about is rose de compass in the mousse stole format. Originally not planning  to take that one , but it will be 80 in NYC so I decided to add that.


----------



## EmileH

I needed to feel powerful today. So I wore my armor. Dior bar jacket, birkin, louboutins and my favorite blue green color. It worked...for the most part.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I needed to feel powerful today. So I wore my armor. Dior bar jacket, birkin, louboutins and my favorite blue green color. It worked...for the most part.
> 
> View attachment 3838682



Powerful AND beautiful!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Random first world problem - does anyone ever struggle with what pants to wear for a pedicure? Can’t wear skinny jeans because they don’t roll up enough. Don’t want to wear leggings because I’m going around town later and I don’t like the look of leggings unless worn with a long sweater and boots (too warm for that). Gah, what’s a girl to do??
> 
> Had to dig my one and only pair of skinny jeans with a zipper up the calf out of the dirty clothes basket...



I usually do a maxi dress. Sometimes yoga clothes. Usually my pedicures are combination appointments and always involve some sort of massage so I have to wear either easy clothes or little ones.

Today I just never changed. Our town has a hiking area across the street from the harbor and it was so busy today - met friends for coffee and a nice hike. Leggings, tank top, Bogner aqua ski fleece. Since I knew I was getting my lashes (plus foot massage!) done I didn't bother to change. Sometimes after I will stay for nails. It's like a vacation. I picked DS2 up from school right after and he said I looked tired (niiiiiiiiiice)....sometimes I fall asleep. The massage lady is amazing.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Powerful AND beautiful!!!



Thank you dear. That's very sweet of you and makes me feel even more powerful. [emoji255]


----------



## MSO13

hi guys!

Popping in after skimming the last few days. 

regarding luxury house increases, while I find them exorbitant in some brands while in others I'm willing to shrug it off. My work includes following tariff changes and import costs so to a certain extent I can understand nominal annual changes not to mention the crazy currency swings. I think Chanel just went for a global money grab though but I'm not a huge Chanel fan and though I love my one weirdo Girl bag, the quality of the bag does not justify the price. I don't know anything about VCA really so I can't say but my guess is that due to increased exposure on social media and reality TV, prices will continue to creep up-in part to control demand and in part to capitalize on new clients. 

I don't really mind paying H prices, I consider it an investment in the future of the house-ensuring that they'll be around to service their items for my lifetime as well as to keep training craftspeople to create their items. I expect to pay more for it and while I know a few long time clients feel quality has gone down while prices and availability have gone up-that is not my experience owning H bags ranging from 1970's to present day.  

I agree with whomever said that the shopping experience is part of the price. I love being in my local H store.  For me, I tried to get the items I wanted before the increase and now I feel that any future bag I purchase will be so special, I won't care how much the price has gone up. 

I'm not a branded jewelry fan, my Cartier JUC is my only piece and I wanted it for my 40th because it was introduced when my mom was expecting me. My dad has gifted me with a few Tiffany pieces over the years but nothing clearly branded with the T.   

RE: grooming downstairs, I watched a reality show a few years ago The only way is Essex and the girls got something called a "Va-jazzle" treatment of crystal designs. Definitely not for me, does it really need accessorizing? Shouldn't anyone seeing it just be excited to see it? 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I needed to feel powerful today. So I wore my armor. Dior bar jacket, birkin, louboutins and my favorite blue green color. It worked...for the most part.
> 
> View attachment 3838682


You look fierce!


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> Random first world problem - does anyone ever struggle with what pants to wear for a pedicure? Can’t wear skinny jeans because they don’t roll up enough. Don’t want to wear leggings because I’m going around town later and I don’t like the look of leggings unless worn with a long sweater and boots (too warm for that). Gah, what’s a girl to do??
> 
> Had to dig my one and only pair of skinny jeans with a zipper up the calf out of the dirty clothes basket...



J. Jill Ponte knit Soho crops.  (Cropped, wide-leg.) Not glamorous, but super comfy and the leg pulls all the way up over my knee so I get every dang inch of "Ultra Spa" scrubby, paraffin, hot-towel-wrapped pedicure bliss that I'm paying for.  Plus they look good enough to run to the grocery afterward.  



papertiger said:


> You've tried on my McQueen skirt then?



Lol!


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I needed to feel powerful today. So I wore my armor. Dior bar jacket, birkin, louboutins and my favorite blue green color. It worked...for the most part.
> 
> View attachment 3838682



Way to go Doc!  That is some b*tt-kicking armor there!


----------



## cafecreme15

prepster said:


> J. Jill Ponte knit Soho crops.  (Cropped, wide-leg.) Not glamorous, but super comfy and the leg pulls all the way up over my knee so I get every dang inch of "Ultra Spa" scrubby, paraffin, hot-towel-wrapped pedicure bliss that I'm paying for.  Plus they look good enough to run to the grocery afterward.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!


Yes, maybe this is the perfect excuse to get some comfy cropped flare pants! I wore dresses and skirts to pedicures all summer, but now that it is getting a little too chilly for that, I am back to my annual winter pedicure pants conundrum. I guess I will never be able to get rid of these jeans with zippers!


----------



## scarf1

papertiger said:


> Which one is the purple? Is it a MT?


If you mean the one with the flowers, that is a ferragamo moussie stole. Background is navy, flowers are grey blue and purple.
If you mean the one in the row above, it is Tapis persans moussie 140.
There is one MaxiT- it is shades of navy and blue - flamingo party - next to the ferragamo scarf.


----------



## scarf1

Ok, i


Genie27 said:


> Also, because I'm curious - why so many scarves? Is that how you expand your travel wardrobe?
> And which is the pink second from the left in the to row? (with the 4 vertical dark stripes on the bottom?)


 probably don't need so many scarves, but I do love my scarves!


----------



## scarf1

Back to the packing cube discussion of a few days ago- here I am using eagle creek specter "compression cube".
It has 2 zippers- one to close the cube, and one to compress it. Find this style particularly  useful for sweaters.
Started with 4 sweaters of varying thickness. Decided cube wasn't full, so added a long sleeve T on top.
Some people are dedicated "roll"ers, I prefer to fold...
1. Fold 4 sweaters.
2 put in cube, added one long sleeve T on top. This view shows cube fully expanded
3. Close cube, and then zip compression zipper... even more compact!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Random first world problem - does anyone ever struggle with what pants to wear for a pedicure? Can’t wear skinny jeans because they don’t roll up enough. Don’t want to wear leggings because I’m going around town later and I don’t like the look of leggings unless worn with a long sweater and boots (too warm for that). Gah, what’s a girl to do??
> 
> Had to dig my one and only pair of skinny jeans with a zipper up the calf out of the dirty clothes basket...



I usually wear a dress, skirt or wider leg pants. I feel like I need to be able to get the hem above my knee so that it is safely out of the danger zone, since pedicures seem to encompass everything from the tip of the toe to the top of the knee.


----------



## Pirula

prepster said:


> J. Jill Ponte knit Soho crops.  (Cropped, wide-leg.) Not glamorous, but super comfy and the leg pulls all the way up over my knee so I get every dang inch of "Ultra Spa" scrubby, paraffin, hot-towel-wrapped pedicure bliss that I'm paying for.  Plus they look good enough to run to the grocery afterward.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!



Related question:  does the paraffin thing really DO anything?  (Besides gloriously warm up my always cold feet?)


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> I want to share this link: http://footwearnews.com/2017/focus/children/christian-louboutin-baby-shoes-loubibaby-goop-428203/ because start 'em young!   (Disclaimer: I do have a LO but I don't believe in buying anything designer for him)



Of course this is on Goop. At least they are not baby high heels.
That is the only extra detail needed and this would be a headline on the Onion.

I know that Gucci and Hermes (and more, I'm sure) have designer shoes for babies, but Goop and Mrs. Goop make me roll my eyes 95% of the time (and 5% is the best advice ever...).


----------



## 911snowball

Pbp, you looked wonderful today! Outfit put together brilliantly- all components of the look worked perfectly together.


----------



## nicole0612

luckylove said:


> I have a pair of theory pants with a zipper at the ankle which are perfect for pedicures. You can also try a simple travel type pant that you reserve for pedicures and long plane rides. Perhaps something from a brand like Eileen fisher. I don't dress up for my pedicures but if I need to be out and about afterward, both of these tend to work.  You can try wearing a dress if you are very brave and don't mind sitting with a towel or blanket draped over you.. I've done it, but can't swear I didn't flash anyone! Let us know if you find additional options... I am always looking too!



Great advice.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Do we really?
> 
> I braid flowers through it, like Lady Chatterley.



Love you Genie! This is the best answer possible!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> Related question:  does the paraffin thing really DO anything?  (Besides gloriously warm up my always cold feet?)



It makes my feet greasy for the rest of the day, so that's something. Though not a good something


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> It makes my feet greasy for the rest of the day, so that's something. Though not a good something



Really?  Not me.  No doubt because of my dry skin.  So ha!  Maybe that's it!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I needed to feel powerful today. So I wore my armor. Dior bar jacket, birkin, louboutins and my favorite blue green color. It worked...for the most part.
> 
> View attachment 3838682



Glad to hear it worked! 
You do look powerful.
Love the SD as always!


----------



## nicole0612

Pirula said:


> Related question:  does the paraffin thing really DO anything?  (Besides gloriously warm up my always cold feet?)



I personally hate how it feels and it takes forever, so I always skip it!


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Wardrobe planning for upcoming trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838594



Delightful to see part of your collection together.


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I needed to feel powerful today. So I wore my armor. Dior bar jacket, birkin, louboutins and my favorite blue green color. It worked...for the most part.
> 
> View attachment 3838682



One of my favorite looks on you! You look gorgeous and in control!


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> If you mean the one with the flowers, that is a ferragamo moussie stole. Background is navy, flowers are grey blue and purple.
> If you mean the one in the row above, it is Tapis persans moussie 140.
> There is one MaxiT- it is shades of navy and blue - flamingo party - next to the ferragamo scarf.



Thanks 

(I think) I mean the SF. Such a beautiful colour.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I think we also need to discuss downstairs hairstyles and grooming techniques



Ok.  I will go there.   What is too much information among strangers who are now friends?   And Sheikha, do tell us you DH's reaction when you tell him what you are reading now. 

I have previously shared that DH had testosterone cream on his hands at bedtime that was transferred to me.   My testosterone levels were through the roof.   I had so much hair on my chiny chin chin that I was starting to feel like a bearded lady.  So I went for laser hair removal.   Started with chin, went for upper lip, arms, armpits, and finally legs.  I was so pleased with each defoliated area, that I kept thinking why not another area.  I wanted to turn myself into a hairless cat.   There was only one area left....

My laser lady is a hoot.   She tells me stories that make me laugh so hard I almost fall off the table.  Among those stories are ones about downstairs hair on men.   This got me thinking about that one remaining area.   I was in college in the 70s when hippies were big and natural was celebrated.   Then in the 80s, I had radical feminist friends who were not into hair removal anywhere.  When grooming downstairs hair became a thing, I was married and was oblivious to the trend.  So I was stuck in the natural style of the 70s.  

I decided that I could not stand it to have all that lushness go gray.   That would make me feel soooo old.  And the lushness was expanding and gaining ground.  Time to reign it in.   But what to do???   When in doubt, consult google.  




After pondering my choices,  I decided to go for something between the margarita and the martini.   Natural shape but more contained.   But I was still nervous.    While my lady was redoing my arms or something, I asked her what her favorite area to do was.  I was shocked that her answer was bikini.   She said she likes it because being well groomed downstairs really builds peoples confidence and self esteem.   Who would have thought?

So with great trepidation, I went for a "bikini" appointment.  Isn't that a nice euphemism?  Shaving in prep was not fun.   But after the appointment, I thought, I get it.  It is nice to be well groomed.   It is sort of like nice underwear.   But as you know, hair removal takes multiple appointments.   I was supposed to have a 2nd treatment in 6 weeks, and it has been 4 months now and no second treatment.  

I don't want to shave again.  And I think I was too conservative in my pattern and size.   If I go gray, there is still going to be a lot there.   My lady told me about how many people have every single hair removed and look like little girls.   I can't imagine that, but then there would never be anything to go gray.  

I am a quivering mass of ambivalence.   Anybody got any wisdom to share?   Or am I the only one foolish enough to discuss this on a public forum?


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Ok.  I will go there.   What is too much information among strangers who are now friends?   And Sheikha, do tell us you DH's reaction when you tell him what you are reading now.
> 
> I have previously shared that DH had testosterone cream on his hands at bedtime that was transferred to me.   My testosterone levels were through the roof.   I had so much hair on my chiny chin chin that I was starting to feel like a bearded lady.  So I went for laser hair removal.   Started with chin, went for upper lip, arms, armpits, and finally legs.  I was so pleased with each defoliated area, that I kept thinking why not another area.  I wanted to turn myself into a hairless cat.   There was only one area left....
> 
> My laser lady is a hoot.   She tells me stories that make me laugh so hard I almost fall off the table.  Among those stories are ones about downstairs hair on men.   This got me thinking about that one remaining area.   I was in college in the 70s when hippies were big and natural was celebrated.   Then in the 80s, I had radical feminist friends who were not into hair removal anywhere.  When grooming downstairs hair became a thing, I was married and was oblivious to the trend.  So I was stuck in the natural style of the 70s.
> 
> I decided that I could not stand it to have all that lushness go gray.   That would make me feel soooo old.  And the lushness was expanding and gaining ground.  Time to reign it in.   But what to do???   When in doubt, consult google.
> 
> View attachment 3838837
> 
> 
> After pondering my choices,  I decided to go for something between the margarita and the martini.   Natural shape but more contained.   But I was still nervous.    While my lady was redoing my arms or something, I asked her what her favorite area to do was.  I was shocked that her answer was bikini.   She said she likes it because being well groomed downstairs really builds peoples confidence and self esteem.   Who would have thought?
> 
> So with great trepidation, I went for a "bikini" appointment.  Isn't that a nice euphemism?  Shaving in prep was not fun.   But after the appointment, I thought, I get it.  It is nice to be well groomed.   It is sort of like nice underwear.   But as you know, hair removal takes multiple appointments.   I was supposed to have a 2nd treatment in 6 weeks, and it has been 4 months now and no second treatment.
> 
> I don't want to shave again.  And I think I was too conservative in my pattern and size.   If I go gray, there is still going to be a lot there.   My lady told me about how many people have every single hair removed and look like little girls.   I can't imagine that, but then there would never be anything to go gray.
> 
> I am a quivering mass of ambivalence.   Anybody got any wisdom to share?   Or am I the only one foolish enough to discuss this on a public forum?



Lol I will PM you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok, Cordy, I'll keep you company. Years ago I decided to do laser hair removal. Let's just say my downstairs situation tends to get a bit unwieldy so I planned to do, ahem, "the full monty".

What they DONT tell you about laser hair removal is that it hurts like you're getting stabbed. Repeatedly. I didn't scream once....I screamed the WHOLE TIME. It was beyond embarrassing. 

And yes, you have to do it many times.

I asked if they have any evening appointments, when my DH could drive me and I could have a glass of wine first. No go. I apologized before, during, and after the second appointment; to the doctor, the nurses and anyone else who could hear me. 

By the third appointment, I told the doctor "well, after me, all your other patients are gonna be EASY!" 

I made it through four appointments. It's not all gone, but it's better than it was.... I....just.....can't!!!!!


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> Love you Genie! This is the best answer possible!!


I read this book as a precocious pre-pubescent pre-teen, and don't recall much of it other that that scene, which stuck in my head. Let's just say I didn't know hair grew down there, before that. It was very confusing.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies. I love how clothes can boost one's courage and self esteem when needed. 

Cordie I'm going to answer your question privately. I will say that after many years of waxing I didn't have much left, so when I did laser it wasn't bad at all. I used the numbing cream and I didn't find it too painful. I thought the under arms were worse. For some reason one side more than the other. I did under arms, bikini and legs. Im thrilled with the results. I wish I had done it years ago.


----------



## Moirai

@Pocketbook Pup - you look perfect. The outfit exudes confidence because of the person wearing it.



cafecreme15 said:


> I did try and take a page from BBC's book when I got dressed today and put on one of my R&P Simone Perele bras. Went from "okay, this is manageable, I can do this for the day" to " just try and keep it on until after my manicure today" to "GET THIS OFF ME NOW" in about 15 minutes.


LOL, this sounds like me. Sadly my prettiest bras and lacy panties sit in the drawers.



scarf1 said:


> Wardrobe planning for upcoming trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838594


Beautiful collection! I especially like Les Parisiennes and the lighter blue one next to it. I can't remember the name of that one, something with tempete?



Cordeliere said:


> Ok.  I will go there.   What is too much information among strangers who are now friends?   And Sheikha, do tell us you DH's reaction when you tell him what you are reading now.
> 
> I have previously shared that DH had testosterone cream on his hands at bedtime that was transferred to me.   My testosterone levels were through the roof.   I had so much hair on my chiny chin chin that I was starting to feel like a bearded lady.  So I went for laser hair removal.   Started with chin, went for upper lip, arms, armpits, and finally legs.  I was so pleased with each defoliated area, that I kept thinking why not another area.  I wanted to turn myself into a hairless cat.   There was only one area left....
> 
> My laser lady is a hoot.   She tells me stories that make me laugh so hard I almost fall off the table.  Among those stories are ones about downstairs hair on men.   This got me thinking about that one remaining area.   I was in college in the 70s when hippies were big and natural was celebrated.   Then in the 80s, I had radical feminist friends who were not into hair removal anywhere.  When grooming downstairs hair became a thing, I was married and was oblivious to the trend.  So I was stuck in the natural style of the 70s.
> 
> I decided that I could not stand it to have all that lushness go gray.   That would make me feel soooo old.  And the lushness was expanding and gaining ground.  Time to reign it in.   But what to do???   When in doubt, consult google.
> 
> View attachment 3838837
> 
> 
> After pondering my choices,  I decided to go for something between the margarita and the martini.   Natural shape but more contained.   But I was still nervous.    While my lady was redoing my arms or something, I asked her what her favorite area to do was.  I was shocked that her answer was bikini.   She said she likes it because being well groomed downstairs really builds peoples confidence and self esteem.   Who would have thought?
> 
> So with great trepidation, I went for a "bikini" appointment.  Isn't that a nice euphemism?  Shaving in prep was not fun.   But after the appointment, I thought, I get it.  It is nice to be well groomed.   It is sort of like nice underwear.   But as you know, hair removal takes multiple appointments.   I was supposed to have a 2nd treatment in 6 weeks, and it has been 4 months now and no second treatment.
> 
> I don't want to shave again.  And I think I was too conservative in my pattern and size.   If I go gray, there is still going to be a lot there.   My lady told me about how many people have every single hair removed and look like little girls.   I can't imagine that, but then there would never be anything to go gray.
> 
> I am a quivering mass of ambivalence.   Anybody got any wisdom to share?   Or am I the only one foolish enough to discuss this on a public forum?


I'm not much help with lingerie but can provide my experience with laser hair removal. I had the underarms and bikini area done over 10 years ago. Had 6 treatments for the bikini and yes it was painful but worth the discomfort. Some of the hair were resistant or grew back finer so the end result was not a full brazilian but definitely much less. Numbing cream and ibuprofen do help with the pain. Unless laser techniques have changed over the years since I had mine, I was told that darker hair have better response to treatment than light or gray hair.


----------



## EmileH

Thank you.

Yes the darker hairs definitely respond better than lighter hairs. I had 2 or 3 greys. They didn't respond. When I did my legs the darker hairs responded well but I still have the baby fine hairs. Shaving once or twice a week keeps things smooth and exfoliates at the same time.now I have a new issue: a few strays here or there in odd places where I never had hairs before. But they are light and wispy. So i doubt laser will work. There are only 3-4, but they are in a bad location. Has anyone done electrolysis? Is it good for these fine hairs? Someone recommended the tria at home laser but I think that also requires darker hair. Anyone have one?


----------



## scarf1

Moirai said:


> @Pocketbook Pup - you look perfect. The outfit exudes confidence because of the person wearing it.
> 
> 
> LOL, this sounds like me. Sadly my prettiest bras and lacy panties sit in the drawers.
> 
> 
> Beautiful collection! I especially like Les Parisiennes and the lighter blue one next to it. I can't remember the name of that one, something with tempete?
> 
> 
> I'm not much help with lingerie but can provide my experience with laser hair removal. I had the underarms and bikini area done over 10 years ago. Had 6 treatments for the bikini and yes it was painful but worth the discomfort. Some of the hair were resistant or grew back finer so the end result was not a full brazilian but definitely much less. Numbing cream and ibuprofen do help with the pain. Unless laser techniques have changed over the years since I had mine, I was told that darker hair have better response to treatment than light or gray hair.


The lighter blue one is printemps/ete 69/70 - twins with pocketbookpup.


----------



## Moirai

scarf1 said:


> The lighter blue one is printemps/ete 69/70 - twins with pocketbookpup.


Thank you! The name was driving me nuts. Have a great trip, please post pics if you can.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I needed to feel powerful today. So I wore my armor. Dior bar jacket, birkin, louboutins and my favorite blue green color. It worked...for the most part.
> 
> View attachment 3838682



Yes you look like a BOSS! Hee hee. 

Personal style is so individual and it's certainly not the clothes but the person that makes the clothes. This is why it's so important to learn your esthetic and what you look your best in. There are things I will always stay far away from regardless of if its in style or not like wide leg pants does not look good on me. The most I can do is a straight leg and even it still has to be fitted. Skinny jeans will always be my go to because they look best on my frame. 

That is the difference between someone that looks put together verses someone who does not. Its not about labels and all that but how you look in your clothes that matter and of course the quality of the garments as well. You can be in Dior from head to toe and still look tacky and sloppy.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes the darker hairs definitely respond better than lighter hairs. I had 2 or 3 greys. They didn't respond. When I did my legs the darker hairs responded well but I still have the baby fine hairs. Shaving once or twice a week keeps things smooth and exfoliates at the same time.now I have a new issue: a few strays here or there in odd places where I never had hairs before. But they are light and wispy. So i doubt laser will work. There are only 3-4, but they are in a bad location. Has anyone done electrolysis? Is it good for these fine hairs? Someone recommended the tria at home laser but I think that also requires darker hair. Anyone have one?



I have the tria. It does require dark hair.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I have the tria. It does require dark hair.



Thanks for confirming.


----------



## EmileH

Sweet Fire said:


> Yes you look like a BOSS! Hee hee.
> 
> Personal style is so individual and it's certainly not the clothes but the person that makes the clothes. This is why it's so important to learn your esthetic and what you look your best in. There are things I will always stay far away from regardless of if its in style or not like wide leg pants does not look good on me. The most I can do is a straight leg and even it still has to be fitted. Skinny jeans will always be my go to because they look best on my frame.
> 
> That is the difference between someone that looks put together verses someone who does not. Its not about labels and all that but how you look in your clothes that matter and of course the quality of the garments as well. You can be in Dior from head to toe and still look tacky and sloppy.



Thank you.

I'm the sane with pants. I can't do wide leg. The best I can do is a straight leg which these days looks wide enough given we are used to seeing skinny legs. I also love showing the ankles. That really helps me. In fact the Dior tailor insisted on leaving the pants that go with my jacket long. They just didn't feel comfortable that way and the whole look was too somber. I just dropped them at the local tailor to shorten them. It took a while but I think I know these days what works for me and what doesn't. 

Agree, many of the photos I see on Instagram or other sites with labels head to toe look a bit overdone rather than put together. There is too much piling things on.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere, this is so funny.
I'm doing laser brasilian, had it done 6 or 7 times already, so need a repeat very rarely now, like once every 4 months. It doesn't hurt much now because there's almost nothing left. Was quite painful initially but taking a painkiller 40 before the treatment helps. 
As for the awkwardness of the situation... I used to do bikini waxing before so was kind of used to it. But the most awful moment is when they laser... well... the "backside bikini". In my usual clinic you keep lying on your back. I once changed the clinic and they asked me to get on my four.   I'm not going back there 

Pocketbook Pup. You look glamorously expensive. (Is it ok that I mention your name after that story?)


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cordeliere, this is so funny.
> I'm doing laser brasilian, had it done 6 or 7 times already, so need a repeat very rarely now, like once every 4 months. It doesn't hurt much now because there's almost nothing left. Was quite painful initially but taking a painkiller 40 before the treatment helps.
> As for the awkwardness of the situation... I used to do bikini waxing before so was kind of used to it. But the most awful moment is when they laser... well... the "backside bikini". In my usual clinic you keep lying on your back. I once changed the clinic and they asked me to get on my four.   I'm not going back there
> 
> Pocketbook Pup. You look glamorously expensive. (Is it ok that I mention your name after that story?)



Haha yes. Although Cordie's bikini photos weirded me out a bit. [emoji6] Actually my experience is pretty similar to yours as far as the bikini laser.

And by the way that's what DH calls me- expensive looking- since I pay the expenses I just smirk.


----------



## prepster

Pirula said:


> Related question:  does the paraffin thing really DO anything?  (Besides gloriously warm up my always cold feet?)



Lol!  Probably not.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha yes. Although Cordie's bikini photos weirded me out a bit. [emoji6] Actually my experience is pretty similar to yours as far as the bikini laser.
> 
> And by the way that's what DH calls me- expensive looking- since I pay the expenses I just smirk.



She showed photos of her bikini?! How did I miss that. Another way to surprise my husband 

The first time I surprised him when I stripped a Kalashnikov in 15 seconds in front of him. (It just occurred to me, can it be the reason why he is still married to me?)


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Ok.  I will go there.   What is too much information among strangers who are now friends?   And Sheikha, do tell us you DH's reaction when you tell him what you are reading now.
> 
> I have previously shared that DH had testosterone cream on his hands at bedtime that was transferred to me.   My testosterone levels were through the roof.   I had so much hair on my chiny chin chin that I was starting to feel like a bearded lady.  So I went for laser hair removal.   Started with chin, went for upper lip, arms, armpits, and finally legs.  I was so pleased with each defoliated area, that I kept thinking why not another area.  I wanted to turn myself into a hairless cat.   There was only one area left....
> 
> My laser lady is a hoot.   She tells me stories that make me laugh so hard I almost fall off the table.  Among those stories are ones about downstairs hair on men.   This got me thinking about that one remaining area.   I was in college in the 70s when hippies were big and natural was celebrated.   Then in the 80s, I had radical feminist friends who were not into hair removal anywhere.  When grooming downstairs hair became a thing, I was married and was oblivious to the trend.  So I was stuck in the natural style of the 70s.
> 
> I decided that I could not stand it to have all that lushness go gray.   That would make me feel soooo old.  And the lushness was expanding and gaining ground.  Time to reign it in.   But what to do???   When in doubt, consult google.
> 
> View attachment 3838837
> 
> 
> After pondering my choices,  I decided to go for something between the margarita and the martini.   Natural shape but more contained.   But I was still nervous.    While my lady was redoing my arms or something, I asked her what her favorite area to do was.  I was shocked that her answer was bikini.   She said she likes it because being well groomed downstairs really builds peoples confidence and self esteem.   Who would have thought?
> 
> So with great trepidation, I went for a "bikini" appointment.  Isn't that a nice euphemism?  Shaving in prep was not fun.   But after the appointment, I thought, I get it.  It is nice to be well groomed.   It is sort of like nice underwear.   But as you know, hair removal takes multiple appointments.   I was supposed to have a 2nd treatment in 6 weeks, and it has been 4 months now and no second treatment.
> 
> I don't want to shave again.  And I think I was too conservative in my pattern and size.   If I go gray, there is still going to be a lot there.   My lady told me about how many people have every single hair removed and look like little girls.   I can't imagine that, but then there would never be anything to go gray.
> 
> I am a quivering mass of ambivalence.   Anybody got any wisdom to share?   Or am I the only one foolish enough to discuss this on a public forum?



Lol!  I'm going to need a margarita and a martini before I start thinking about all of those variations.  Is 8:30 am. too early to start drinking martinis?


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> She showed photos of her bikini?! How did I miss that. Another way to surprise my husband
> 
> The first time I surprised him when I stripped a Kalashnikov in 15 seconds in front of him. (It just occurred to me, can it be the reason why he is still married to me?)



No she posted drawings of various configurations.

Oh my. I'll bet he doesn't mess with you.


----------



## EmileH

prepster said:


> Lol!  I'm going to need a margarita and a martini before I start thinking about all of those variations.  Is 8:30 am. too early to start drinking martinis?



Under the circumstances I think it's a good idea.


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> Back to the packing cube discussion of a few days ago- here I am using eagle creek specter "compression cube".
> It has 2 zippers- one to close the cube, and one to compress it. Find this style particularly  useful for sweaters.
> Started with 4 sweaters of varying thickness. Decided cube wasn't full, so added a long sleeve T on top.
> Some people are dedicated "roll"ers, I prefer to fold...
> 1. Fold 4 sweaters.
> 2 put in cube, added one long sleeve T on top. This view shows cube fully expanded
> 3. Close cube, and then zip compression zipper... even more compact!
> View attachment 3838757
> View attachment 3838758
> View attachment 3838759



You are awesome.  Thanks for the pictures!  I can see where you can get a lot more in a suitcase that way.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Wardrobe planning for upcoming trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838594


OOooh, you have a Carnaval that I didn't know about!


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> I usually do a maxi dress. Sometimes yoga clothes. Usually my pedicures are combination appointments and always involve some sort of massage so I have to wear either easy clothes or little ones.
> 
> Today I just never changed. Our town has a hiking area across the street from the harbor and it was so busy today - met friends for coffee and a nice hike. Leggings, tank top, Bogner aqua ski fleece. Since I knew I was getting my lashes (plus foot massage!) done I didn't bother to change. Sometimes after I will stay for nails. It's like a vacation. I picked DS2 up from school right after and he said I looked tired (niiiiiiiiiice)....sometimes I fall asleep. The massage lady is amazing.


Sounds like an excellent day!!


----------



## Cordeliere

I didn't find the treatment particularly painful.   It might be because my lady has a brand new state of the art machine.   It is the pre shaving I hate.

Really what I am ambivalent about is how small should the patch be?   I think I didn't make it small enough.  Do those of you who went really small or totally bare regret it?  Any thoughts on shapes?   If I go smaller, I am not sure the shape I picked works but the others seem strange.   I guess anything seems strange to me.

Re electrolysis, I have had two sessions.   One was to get rid of the gray hairs on my chin that the laser wouldn't treat.   I would say it was about 20% as painful as I was expecting.   So after I discovered it was no big deal, I went back and had the stray hairs that I am always tweezing in my brow done.  I felt it, but didn't consider it to be a big deal.   I wish I had done that 20 years ago.   And talk about cheap.   The woman I went to charges $30 for 15 minutes, so my investment in electrolysis has been $60.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

prepster said:


> Lol!  I'm going to need a margarita and a martini before I start thinking about all of those variations.  Is 8:30 am. too early to start drinking martinis?



Get an appointment and then start drinking. And I will stay online and will be supporting you during the procedure. How about that?


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> Lol I will PM you!



Shout out to Nicole for private sharing of wisdom!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> I didn't find the treatment particularly painful.   It might be because my lady has a brand new state of the art machine.   It is the pre shaving I hate.
> 
> Really what I am ambivalent about is how small should the patch be?   I think I didn't make it small enough.  Do those of you who went really small or totally bare regret it?  Any thoughts on shapes?   If I go smaller, I am not sure the shape I picked works but the others seem strange.   I guess anything seems strange to me.
> 
> Re electrolysis, I have had two sessions.   One was to get rid of the gray hairs on my chin that the laser wouldn't treat.   I would say it was about 20% as painful as I was expecting.   So after I discovered it was no big deal, I went back and had the stray hairs that I am always tweezing in my brow done.  I felt it, but didn't consider it to be a big deal.   I wish I had done that 20 years ago.   And talk about cheap.   The woman I went to charges $30 for 15 minutes, so my investment in electrolysis has been $60.



I did go bare and do not regret it because I don't like any body hair. 
But I remember my husband mentioned that a small landing strip there looks cute.
Omg, now I also feel weird.
Maybe it's time to talk about art or charity


----------



## EmileH

Oh my goodness....ok...what to talk about...any suggestions anyone? Please chime in.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my goodness....ok...what to talk about...any suggestions anyone? Please chime in.



Hard to find a topic after pubic trimming, right? Nothing comes to mind.
Oh, I need to find a really working whitening treatment for sun damaged skin. And an eye lash treatment


----------



## Notorious Pink

momasaurus said:


> Sounds like an excellent day!!



It was! [emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Hard to find a topic after pubic trimming, right? Nothing comes to mind.
> Oh, I need to find a really working whitening treatment for sun damaged skin. And an eye lash treatment



Do you know anything about treatments for sun damaged skin? I need to make a list of questions for my dermatologist.


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> OOooh, you have a Carnaval that I didn't know about!


Haha! I really wanted the light blue one( duh), but this one came my way first. That is for a scarf on site hopefully!


----------



## cafecreme15

Today I’m going to my favorite art museum to do a tour that specifically focuses on the portrayal of flowers in art. I love going on these tours - I learn so much more than I ever would have even if I took the time to read every plaque by every painting. While I love sharing these experiences with friends, I love going by myself too since I find it very relaxing and perfect “me” time.

Maybe we can talk about favorite museums? My face has been like [emoji55] for the duration of the grooming discussion [emoji23]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do you know anything about treatments for sun damaged skin? I need to make a list of questions for my dermatologist.



I tried several whitening serums, didn't see any dramatic changes. Did laser peeling several times, could see the difference. However, can see sun spots again so will probably do another peeling this winter. Or something mild like aqua facial 
My dream of course is to find a serum that would work but this must be magic


----------



## Pirula

Vitamin C serum has lightened mine some and more importantly kept more at bay.  Admittedly I don't have much damage so this may be a "lightweight" solution.  But it's worked for me.

Laser treatment absolutely works.  I've witnessed it on others.  It's remarkable.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Today I’m going to my favorite art museum to do a tour that specifically focuses on the portrayal of flowers in art. I love going on these tours - I learn so much more than I ever would have even if I took the time to read every plaque by every painting. While I love sharing these experiences with friends, I love going by myself too since I find it very relaxing and perfect “me” time.
> 
> Maybe we can talk about favorite museums? My face has been like [emoji55] for the duration of the grooming discussion [emoji23]


That sounds like a wonderful tour - my most favourite art museum has to be D'Orsay in Paris and closely followed by the Kuntshistorisches in Vienna. 

It was quite incredible to see paintings and sculptures I'd only studied about in my art history texts. 

I actually went on a second date with a guy to see the National Gallery in Ottawa, and one major deal breaker was the fact that while I wanted to examine several in detail, his idea of a gallery visit was a brisk walk through while turning his head left and right. 

Not that we had different styles, but that he was so intolerant of my desire to look at the paintings, as I was a visitor and he was local. Granted, he had probably seen them many times before, but he was oblivious to my joy at being there. I finally told him I'd meet him when I was finished. 

His attitude to travel was similar - step one foot on the ground (layovers counted) and you can check "been there". Like really? Can I count Jordan because I once spent a night in an airport hotel in Amman? (No!). It was not meant to be. 

DBF on the other hand is perfectly content to listen to me prattle on, and then hang out in the cafe/bar till I'm done, if he's had enough.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pirula said:


> Vitamin C serum has lightened mine some and more importantly kept more at bay.  Admittedly I don't have much damage so this may be a "lightweight" solution.  But it's worked for me.
> 
> Laser treatment absolutely works.  I've witnessed it on others.  It's remarkable.



I liked laser peelings until the beautician decided to go a bit stronger and burnt my face and neck. For a week, I couldn't move my head. I had wounds with pass on my neck. And when everything dried and started cracking... Brrr, cannot even think about this. I had to sleep on the ground floor because climbing upstairs to the master bedroom was too painful


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do you know anything about treatments for sun damaged skin? I need to make a list of questions for my dermatologist.


The Tretinoin (Retin-A) is supposed to work slowly on that. Also you can have some areas zapped. I needed this on my upper lip. It looks horrible for about a week, so need to plan carefully.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> That sounds like a wonderful tour - my most favourite art museum has to be D'Orsay in Paris and closely followed by the Kuntshistorisches in Vienna.
> 
> It was quite incredible to see paintings and sculptures I'd only studied about in my art history texts.
> 
> I actually went on a second date with a guy to see the National Gallery in Ottawa, and one major deal breaker was the fact that while I wanted to examine several in detail, his idea of a gallery visit was a brisk walk through while turning his head left and right.
> 
> Not that we had different styles, but that he was so intolerant of my desire to look at the paintings, as I was a visitor and he was local. Granted, he had probably seen them many times before, but he was oblivious to my joy at being there. I finally told him I'd meet him when I was finished.
> 
> His attitude to travel was similar - step one foot on the ground (layovers counted) and you can check "been there". Like really? Can I count Jordan because I once spent a night in an airport hotel in Amman? (No!). It was not meant to be.
> 
> DBF on the other hand is perfectly content to listen to me prattle on, and then hang out in the cafe/bar till I'm done, if he's had enough.



Musée D’Orsay is wonderful! I just wish it wasn’t so darn crowded all the time. I haven’t been to the Kuntshistorisches in Vienna, but my bet art-related memory from being in that city is going to a Mozart concert in an old ballroom. Simply fabulous, and something I will remember forever. 

That’s an excellent broader point about significant others in general; they don’t necessarily have to have the same interests we have, but they do need to be supportive regardless.


----------



## momasaurus

I just had a facial (some sort of Vitamin C treatment) and we spoke about Botox (!) Thanks for all the info here, and Cordy, who gave me the courage to bring up this subject. I have a deep crease between my eyebrows. Have had it for ages (DD also is starting to show one, and she's 26). I don't mind looking my age (crows' feet, etc.), but the line is starting to bother me as it looks severe, angry, witchy, whatever.

So : Botox or collagen filler?


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> That sounds like a wonderful tour - my most favourite art museum has to be D'Orsay in Paris and closely followed by the Kuntshistorisches in Vienna.
> 
> It was quite incredible to see paintings and sculptures I'd only studied about in my art history texts.
> 
> I actually went on a second date with a guy to see the National Gallery in Ottawa, and one major deal breaker was the fact that while I wanted to examine several in detail, his idea of a gallery visit was a brisk walk through while turning his head left and right.
> 
> Not that we had different styles, but that he was so intolerant of my desire to look at the paintings, as I was a visitor and he was local. Granted, he had probably seen them many times before, but he was oblivious to my joy at being there. I finally told him I'd meet him when I was finished.
> 
> His attitude to travel was similar - step one foot on the ground (layovers counted) and you can check "been there". Like really? Can I count Jordan because I once spent a night in an airport hotel in Amman? (No!). It was not meant to be.
> 
> DBF on the other hand is perfectly content to listen to me prattle on, and then hang out in the cafe/bar till I'm done, if he's had enough.



Decor incompatibility aside, he sounds like a keeper Genie.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> I just had a facial (some sort of Vitamin C treatment) and we spoke about Botox (!) Thanks for all the info here, and Cordy, who gave me the courage to bring up this subject. I have a deep crease between my eyebrows. Have had it for ages (DD also is starting to show one, and she's 26). I don't mind looking my age (crows' feet, etc.), but the line is starting to bother me as it looks severe, angry, witchy, whatever.
> 
> So : Botox or collagen filler?



You will need both, Botox to relax the frowny muscles, and a filler to fill the line, because those lines get "etched" really easily and quickly.  The good news is there are newer fillers that work wonders and still look natural.  Your DD will probably want to start getting Botox on that area now.  (I started really young because my mom has those lines too, and it has helped a lot.)



momasaurus said:


> The Tretinoin (Retin-A) is supposed to work slowly on that. Also you can have some areas zapped. I needed this on my upper lip. It looks horrible for about a week, so need to plan carefully.



I've had laser treatments and facials but the only thing that seems to work consistently to keep my skin smooth and even-toned is Retin-A and a lot of sunscreen.


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> Decor incompatibility aside, he sounds like a keeper Genie.


He *is* a keeper, prepster. I know I complain about the glass-half-full aspects, but his "worst" traits are procrastination and domestic dis-interest. I can (easily) live with that, when the rest of our life together is delightful and happy.


----------



## Genie27

I just washed and ironed a pre-owned slightly crinkly moussie (wet, straight from the rinse bowl) and it feels amazing. Not quite as perfectly smooth as brand new, but it's floaty and airy again, instead of crunchy and limp. 

Low heat, with a light hand, and on the reverse side.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Musée D’Orsay is wonderful! I just wish it wasn’t so darn crowded all the time. I haven’t been to the Kuntshistorisches in Vienna, but my bet art-related memory from being in that city is going to a Mozart concert in an old ballroom. Simply fabulous, and something I will remember forever.


I saw something similar advertised but could not make it work in my schedule. I bet it sounded amazing in that space.  I went to see The Magic Flute instead. Alone, because DBF was ill as a dog from the flu. That was the same trip that I saw the Mucha exhibit in Prague, and ate the best chocolate cake I've *ever* eaten.


----------



## Mininana

Genie27 said:


> I just washed and ironed a pre-owned slightly crinkly moussie (wet, straight from the rinse bowl) and it feels amazing. Not quite as perfectly smooth as brand new, but it's floaty and airy again, instead of crunchy and limp.
> 
> Low heat, with a light hand, and on the reverse side.



Awesome! Should I wash my CSGM? I've been pondering all day.


----------



## Genie27

Mini, I have not washed a CSGM so far. I washed a Gucci wool shawl and it lost its sheen. I am pondering washing it again but don't know if any process would bring the sheen back. 

Am open to tips on this.


----------



## Mininana

Genie27 said:


> Mini, I have not washed a CSGM so far. I washed a Gucci wool shawl and it lost its sheen. I am pondering washing it again but don't know if any process would bring the sheen back.
> 
> Am open to tips on this.



I've washed my Gucci shawl and it's never been the same. I did put it in the washer though. I know [emoji33]


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Musée D’Orsay is wonderful! I just wish it wasn’t so darn crowded all the time. I haven’t been to the Kuntshistorisches in Vienna, but my bet art-related memory from being in that city is going to a Mozart concert in an old ballroom. Simply fabulous, and something I will remember forever.
> 
> That’s an excellent broader point about significant others in general; they don’t necessarily have to have the same interests we have, but they do need to be supportive regardless.



Musée D'Orsay is absolutely wonderful - and it wasn't too awfully crowded in April! DH is… not a fan of museums. But he went to the D'Orsay respectfully. I made a Shutterfly book of our trip and cried when I showed the pictures I had taken in the D'Orsay (not that they are extraordinary or anything but I never thought I'd *be* there) . I think it drove home the point that going there really meant something to me. 
(I have a very funny story about that book that I'll tell in a min)
Another really great museum is the Museum of Modern Art in Mexico City - just walking to it through the Chapultepec Park is astonishing. The murals are awe inspiring. 
Funny story: I am tall, and DH is about 4 inches shorter than me but loves when I wear heels - so I do! When our boys were in school, their friends would come over or they would see us in church or at school functions - they all would tell the kids 'Jeepers - your mom is a giant!!'. Flash forward - I have one grandchild - she's six. I was showing her the Shutterfly book; one of the pictures is DH and I standing in front of an ancient wine press in Beaune. What does she say? 'You're taller than Granddad! Mimi - you're a GIANT!' 
bwahahahahaaa!!


----------



## Genie27

Mininana said:


> I've washed my Gucci shawl and it's never been the same. I did put it in the washer though. I know [emoji33]


I washed it in the sink so I don't think the washer was the culprit. 

Last week, I washed my *very* old wool jacket with laundress wool wash, in the washing machine. It was smelling really weird - like a chicken coop - not sure how because I am urban. Maybe left over dry cleaning odour. It was disgusting. 

Anyway, it now smells fresh and clean, but I can see the lining is worn out in many places, and the nap is quite worn on the edges. There are also tears near buttonholes. 

It may be time to throw it away. So sad - I love this jacket so much.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Thought of another museum in Paris - Musée de l'Orangerie. Monet's paintings!


----------



## Moirai

@prepster - these are the packing cubes I use. I like the netting that allows me to see the top, the zippers that go 3 sides of the cubes, and the handles. The first one is a lighter material with 2 pockets I use most often. The second is heavier material and more structured. Both come in a set of different sizes. You can get them in different color sets, i.e. one color set for you and another color set for your DH  or different colors for different types of clothes, accessories etc.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cookiefiend said:


> Thought of another museum in Paris - Musée de l'Orangerie. Monet's paintings!


I've been meaning to visit this one! It's probably lesser-known and thus less crowded than Musée D'Orsay. I've been to the Louvre many times as well, though I always find it overwhelming and sensory overload, so I feel like I never really take anything in.

I absolutely adore Tate Britain in London, which contains paintings by only British artists. It's a bit out of central London in Pimlico, so its not usually crowded as no one would know its there unless they are looking for it. Some of my favorite artists are British; they've got a wonderful collection of pre-Raphaelite paintings and JMW Turner.


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Vitamin C serum has lightened mine some and more importantly kept more at bay.  Admittedly I don't have much damage so this may be a "lightweight" solution.  But it's worked for me.
> 
> Laser treatment absolutely works.  I've witnessed it on others.  It's remarkable.



I don't have any sun damage at all on my face. The benefit of wearing foundation with spf since I was 16. Nothing on my hands either interestingly but I noticed a few spots on my arms. I'll show the dermatologist.

Momasaurus don't jump to fillers. Try one thing at a time. I had the same line since an early age. I use Botox no fillers and it's gone completely. We all have our preference about which professional to choose. All I'll say is there is a skill to doing it correctly. If the person doesn't take notes and refer to them on subsequent visits don't go back, because they aren't paying attention to what they are doing and won't give you the best results consistently over time.


----------



## Joannadyne

Genie27 said:


> I just washed and ironed a pre-owned slightly crinkly moussie (wet, straight from the rinse bowl) and it feels amazing. Not quite as perfectly smooth as brand new, but it's floaty and airy again, instead of crunchy and limp.
> 
> Low heat, with a light hand, and on the reverse side.



Yay! Is it a changeant, by any chance? I have been too scared to wash mine so I wear it very sparingly.


----------



## Genie27

Joannadyne said:


> Yay! Is it a changeant, by any chance? I have been too scared to wash mine so I wear it very sparingly.


No, just a regular old 90 cm so it was quite manageable. Yeah, I'd be scared of ruining a changeant. 

I did also wash the wool/silk Gucci and 'combed' the fringe straight while damp. The sheen is gone but it's still a nice cosy shawl with a decent fringe not caterpillar lashes like my previous wash attempts. Thanks @Jolie for the tip.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Ok.  I will go there.   What is too much information among strangers who are now friends?   And Sheikha, do tell us you DH's reaction when you tell him what you are reading now.
> 
> I have previously shared that DH had testosterone cream on his hands at bedtime that was transferred to me.   My testosterone levels were through the roof.   I had so much hair on my chiny chin chin that I was starting to feel like a bearded lady.  So I went for laser hair removal.   Started with chin, went for upper lip, arms, armpits, and finally legs.  I was so pleased with each defoliated area, that I kept thinking why not another area.  I wanted to turn myself into a hairless cat.   There was only one area left....
> 
> My laser lady is a hoot.   She tells me stories that make me laugh so hard I almost fall off the table.  Among those stories are ones about downstairs hair on men.   This got me thinking about that one remaining area.   I was in college in the 70s when hippies were big and natural was celebrated.   Then in the 80s, I had radical feminist friends who were not into hair removal anywhere.  When grooming downstairs hair became a thing, I was married and was oblivious to the trend.  So I was stuck in the natural style of the 70s.
> 
> I decided that I could not stand it to have all that lushness go gray.   That would make me feel soooo old.  And the lushness was expanding and gaining ground.  Time to reign it in.   But what to do???   When in doubt, consult google.
> 
> View attachment 3838837
> 
> 
> After pondering my choices,  I decided to go for something between the margarita and the martini.   Natural shape but more contained.   But I was still nervous.    While my lady was redoing my arms or something, I asked her what her favorite area to do was.  I was shocked that her answer was bikini.   She said she likes it because being well groomed downstairs really builds peoples confidence and self esteem.   Who would have thought?
> 
> So with great trepidation, I went for a "bikini" appointment.  Isn't that a nice euphemism?  Shaving in prep was not fun.   But after the appointment, I thought, I get it.  It is nice to be well groomed.   It is sort of like nice underwear.   But as you know, hair removal takes multiple appointments.   I was supposed to have a 2nd treatment in 6 weeks, and it has been 4 months now and no second treatment.
> 
> I don't want to shave again.  And I think I was too conservative in my pattern and size.   If I go gray, there is still going to be a lot there.   My lady told me about how many people have every single hair removed and look like little girls.   I can't imagine that, but then there would never be anything to go gray.
> 
> I am a quivering mass of ambivalence.   Anybody got any wisdom to share?   Or am I the only one foolish enough to discuss this on a public forum?



2 of bandmates always 'groomed', the others didn't, including me.  Delayed at a US airport (was it JFK???) for an International flight, the 2 took the opportunity to book sessions at an airside salon.  They took so long, even with the delay it looked like we were going to be late for the flight. So when the tour manager informed the stewardess 2 were still missing from our group, one of us (don't think it was me) asked for a message to be put out on the loud speaker, "Would Ms Xxx and Ms Zy in the waxing area please get dressed and hurry to gate ** where your flight is boarding". The original message was actually a lot worse, even so we were not talked to for the entire flight.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> She showed photos of her bikini?! How did I miss that. Another way to surprise my husband
> 
> *The first time I surprised him when I stripped a Kalashnikov in 15 seconds in front of him. (It just occurred to me, can it be the reason why he is still married to me?)*



 

Please consider becoming a comedienne (if you're not already). You are so funny - and I don't even laugh at most stand-up.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I didn't find the treatment particularly painful.   It might be because my lady has a brand new state of the art machine.   It is the pre shaving I hate.
> 
> Really what I am ambivalent about is how small should the patch be?   I think I didn't make it small enough.  Do those of you who went really small or totally bare regret it?  Any thoughts on shapes?   If I go smaller, I am not sure the shape I picked works but the others seem strange.   I guess anything seems strange to me.
> 
> Re electrolysis, I have had two sessions.   One was to get rid of the gray hairs on my chin that the laser wouldn't treat.   I would say it was about 20% as painful as I was expecting.   So after I discovered it was no big deal, I went back and had the stray hairs that I am always tweezing in my brow done.  I felt it, but didn't consider it to be a big deal.   I wish I had done that 20 years ago.   And talk about cheap.   The woman I went to charges $30 for 15 minutes, so my investment in electrolysis has been $60.



Sounds like laser is the way to go. I don't see the point of waxing if it's going to come back, and maybe not a convenient time.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Today I’m going to my favorite art museum to do a tour that specifically focuses on the portrayal of flowers in art. I love going on these tours - I learn so much more than I ever would have even if I took the time to read every plaque by every painting. While I love sharing these experiences with friends, I love going by myself too since I find it very relaxing and perfect “me” time.
> 
> Maybe we can talk about favorite museums? My face has been like [emoji55] for the duration of the grooming discussion [emoji23]



Mine are the V&A in London, the Hermitage in St.`P and the Uffizi in Florence.  I wish I could just find a cupboard in any of them and come back out when everyone has gone and have these places to myself.


----------



## papertiger

Mininana said:


> I've washed my Gucci shawl and it's never been the same. I did put it in the washer though. I know [emoji33]



Oh no, so sorry. Years ago I did that to a Gucci shirt by accident, I must have washed all the natural softness out of it. If anyone can recommend something that reverse the process please let me know.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I washed it in the sink so I don't think the washer was the culprit.
> 
> Last week, I washed my *very* old wool jacket with laundress wool wash, in the washing machine. It was smelling really weird - like a chicken coop - not sure how because I am urban. Maybe left over dry cleaning odour. It was disgusting.
> 
> Anyway, it now smells fresh and clean, but I can see the lining is worn out in many places, and the nap is quite worn on the edges. There are also tears near buttonholes.
> 
> It may be time to throw it away. So sad - I love this jacket so much.



I had the same prob with a few jackets. Basically, they were cases of washing machine or chuck. I think it helps to put them in a pillow case first and no (or very little) spin. 

You should be very proud of loving and wearing something so much it's worn out. Better than the far more usual pattern of a life inside a wardrobe forever unworn.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Mini, I have not washed a CSGM so far. I washed a Gucci wool shawl and it lost its sheen. I am pondering washing it again but don't know if any process would bring the sheen back.
> 
> Am open to tips on this.



I wonder if a good leather wash would work on wool.  I wash my deerskin breeches in "Leather Therapy Laundry Solution."  It is very gentle and gets the cloth breech part clean without stripping the oils out of the legs and seats.  I wonder if traditional detergents just strip too much oil out of wool.  I have seen posts where people say to use Dawn dish detergent on wool and delicates.   _I use Dawn_ _to clean my oil painting brushes_.  Talk about stripping oil.   I don't use Sheepskin pads, but friends also use Leather Therapy for their sheepskin and it works great.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Mine are the V&A in London, the Hermitage in St.`P and the Uffizi in Florence.  I wish I could just find a cupboard in any of them and come back out when everyone has gone and have these places to myself.


Oh I LOVE the V&A! The historical fashion exhibit is my favorite. They have such a unique collection. Being in museums alone with just the paintings is one of the most serene things I can think of. There have been times where I am literally the only one in the impressionism gallery at the museum here; just me, Monet, Renoir, Degas, and Pissarro. I rarely feel as at peace as I do in those situations.


----------



## cafecreme15

Also I just ordered this winter coat from Bloomingdales. It's exactly what Im looking for, and very inexpensive! Plus I got it in the friends and family sale so it was 25% off.

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...p=NULL&rId=NULL&spc=278&spp=79&rsid=undefined


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Also I just ordered this winter coat from Bloomingdales. It's exactly what Im looking for, and very inexpensive! Plus I got it in the friends and family sale so it was 25% off.
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/lauren-ralph-lauren-quilted-parka?ID=1762870&CategoryID=1005972#fn=ppp=undefined&sp=NULL&rId=NULL&spc=278&spp=79&rsid=undefined



Congratulations, I like the way it's shaped at the back


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, I like the way it's shaped at the back


Thanks! I like that it's a nipped a bit at the waist to give it some shape, and the fleece lining just looks so cozy


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> @prepster - these are the packing cubes I use. I like the netting that allows me to see the top, the zippers that go 3 sides of the cubes, and the handles. The first one is a lighter material with 2 pockets I use most often. The second is heavier material and more structured. Both come in a set of different sizes. You can get them in different color sets, i.e. one color set for you and another color set for your DH  or different colors for different types of clothes, accessories etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839362
> 
> View attachment 3839380



These are great!  Thanks so much.  I like that you can see what is inside.  Love the idea of a different color for DH.  I can see that having various types/weights/sizes is probably very useful.


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> Dawn dish detergent on wool and delicates.



Um...no. I agree dawn/sunlight etc is very strong. I use it to wash my eyeglasses. Not wool or silk. (Love love love that emoji)

I also have Soak no-rinse but I don't like the smell. I use it on my crochet projects when blocking. 

I've also heard of basic shampoo being ok, but not the tear-free baby stuff. 

Paper tiger, I have several mesh bags from the Laundress and use them to wash my Missoni knits and other delicates (including the wool jacket) in the washer. They've been great at not letting things get caught on the agitator and stretched out. 

And thank you for your kind words about my jacket. It makes me feel better - I have this strange weirdness about throwing favourite things out if they've been worn out, even after they've been replaced. I just realized that it's much easier for me to throw/donate things I've out-loved.


----------



## Genie27

Ooh, the Galleria Borghese in Rome is also a small, intimate museum that is very enjoyable - I spent most of my allotted time on the sculpture floor, admiring the um...musculature on Apollo and Pluto. (I do have a fondness for Bernini - I even planned a walking route to dinner that included a visit to the church that houses the Ecstasy of St Theresa).


----------



## Genie27

PT, you were in a band?!? How cool and awesome!! Please tell us more!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> PT, you were in a band?!? How cool and awesome!! Please tell us more!!



Yes!!!! I want to know, too!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Uhm, for some reason I assumed that a band means a band of gangsters


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> PT, you were in a band?!? How cool and awesome!! Please tell us more!!



Not much to tell. While a was a (music) student I joined a band that already had a history and went around the world a couple of times and recorded a few things. That was about 10 years ago! Unfortunately, our lovely, crazy, charismatic and beautiful lead singer died and she was the face of the band so that was the end.  

Before I joined the band I loved to travel. After hundreds of flights, months of endless road trips, thousands of hotels, motels, serviced apartments, even 'mates' floors' etc I prefer to sleep in my own bed(s). 

I thought the drama in our band was crazy until I was given a lift back to our hotel with one all-male band that supported us in the US. OMG, I couldn't wait to get out that van.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Uhm, for some reason I assumed that a band means a band of gangsters



Not so far from reality ha ha


----------



## Mininana

Genie27 said:


> I washed it in the sink so I don't think the washer was the culprit.
> 
> Last week, I washed my *very* old wool jacket with laundress wool wash, in the washing machine. It was smelling really weird - like a chicken coop - not sure how because I am urban. Maybe left over dry cleaning odour. It was disgusting.
> 
> Anyway, it now smells fresh and clean, but I can see the lining is worn out in many places, and the nap is quite worn on the edges. There are also tears near buttonholes.
> 
> It may be time to throw it away. So sad - I love this jacket so much.



Oh no!! I'm such a riot. I washed my alpaca jacket in the washer with regular washing soap. I should have used at least woo lite. It did come out smaller and wrinkled but I did want to shrink it so it was no big deal. It's definitely not as soft anymore, I wonder what I could do to make it like it used to be 

I hope you can save your jacket!!


----------



## Genie27

Mininana said:


> Oh no!! I'm such a riot. I washed my alpaca jacket in the washer with regular washing soap. I should have used at least woo lite. It did come out smaller and wrinkled but I did want to shrink it so it was no big deal. It's definitely not as soft anymore, I wonder what I could do to make it like it used to be
> 
> I hope you can save your jacket!!


Now that mine is clean, it's really obvious how threadbare it is. I can't wear it.


----------



## JolieS

Mininana said:


> Oh no!! I'm such a riot. I washed my alpaca jacket in the washer with regular washing soap. I should have used at least woo lite. It did come out smaller and wrinkled but I did want to shrink it so it was no big deal. It's definitely not as soft anymore, I wonder what I could do to make it like it used to be
> 
> I hope you can save your jacket!![/QUOTE
> 
> Generally if wool, cashmere or alpaca garments are not soft after washing, it means that they weren't rinsed thoroughly enough. For cashmere, 8 changes of water are recommended. Can't promise that rinsing your alpaca jacket will do no harm, but you could try rinsing by hand. Good luck!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I washed it in the sink so I don't think the washer was the culprit.
> 
> Last week, I washed my *very* old wool jacket with laundress wool wash, in the washing machine. It was smelling really weird - like a chicken coop - not sure how because I am urban. Maybe left over dry cleaning odour. It was disgusting.
> 
> Anyway, it now smells fresh and clean, but I can see the lining is worn out in many places, and the nap is quite worn on the edges. There are also tears near buttonholes.
> 
> It may be time to throw it away. So sad - I love this jacket so much.


Get a tailor to copy it?


----------



## eagle1002us

Mininana said:


> Oh no!! I'm such a riot. I washed my alpaca jacket in the washer with regular washing soap. I should have used at least woo lite. It did come out smaller and wrinkled but I did want to shrink it so it was no big deal. It's definitely not as soft anymore, I wonder what I could do to make it like it used to be
> 
> I hope you can save your jacket!!


Fabric softener?


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Not much to tell. While a was a (music) student I joined a band that already had a history and went around the world a couple of times and recorded a few things. That was about 10 years ago! Unfortunately, our lovely, crazy, charismatic and beautiful lead singer died and she was the face of the band so that was the end.
> 
> Before I joined the band I loved to travel. After hundreds of flights, months of endless road trips, thousands of hotels, motels, serviced apartments, even 'mates' floors' etc I prefer to sleep in my own bed(s).
> 
> I thought the drama in our band was crazy until I was given a lift back to our hotel with one all-male band that supported us in the US. OMG, I couldn't wait to get out that van.



Thanks for sharing such an interesting story. It makes me say, "Wow," and then, "Yes, that sounds right for PT", considering other interesting snipets that I have learned about you over time. It is great to have these deeply memorable and adventurous experiences while still "up for it" and then to also appreciate when the time comes to enjoy the creature comforts.


----------



## Mininana

Thank you that's great advice!!!

(Having to rinse again part)


----------



## EmileH

Wow, now this is a beautiful trench. It's white leather so probably not practical. Celine via vogue's instagram account.


----------



## Genie27

Mininana said:


> Thank you that's great advice!!!
> 
> (Having to rinse again part)


Yes, Jolie makes an excellent point. Regular detergent takes forever to rinse out. I found the laundress is better than forever new and woolite for rinsing out quickly. My jacket is as soft as it should be, and much better than after DC - that always felt crunchy.

But the wool/alpaca did shrink a tiny bit.


----------



## prepster

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I liked laser peelings until the beautician decided to go a bit stronger and burnt my face and neck. For a week, I couldn't move my head. I had wounds with pass on my neck. And when everything dried and started cracking... Brrr, cannot even think about this. I had to sleep on the ground floor because climbing upstairs to the master bedroom was too painful



Oh, I am so sorry to hear that!  



Genie27 said:


> Ooh, the Galleria Borghese in Rome is also a small, intimate museum that is very enjoyable - I spent most of my allotted time on the sculpture floor, admiring the um...musculature on Apollo and Pluto. (I do have a fondness for Bernini - I even planned a walking route to dinner that included a visit to the church that houses the Ecstasy of St Theresa).



Bernini is beyond my comprehension.  It is astounding that he could make marble look so lifelike.  Some areas of his sculptures are so thin that you can see light pass through the marble, and other areas so fine--like how he sculpted hair tendrils.  Or that he shows the indentations on skin where fingers are pressing.  Crazy talent. 









papertiger said:


> Not much to tell. While a was a (music) student I joined a band that already had a history and went around the world a couple of times and recorded a few things. That was about 10 years ago! Unfortunately, our lovely, crazy, charismatic and beautiful lead singer died and she was the face of the band so that was the end.
> 
> Before I joined the band I loved to travel. After hundreds of flights, months of endless road trips, thousands of hotels, motels, serviced apartments, even 'mates' floors' etc I prefer to sleep in my own bed(s).
> 
> I thought the drama in our band was crazy until I was given a lift back to our hotel with one all-male band that supported us in the US. OMG, I couldn't wait to get out that van.



This is fascinating!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow, now this is a beautiful trench. It's white leather so probably not practical. Celine via vogue's instagram account.
> 
> View attachment 3840155



There were full size ads showing this coat on the bus stops in NYC.   I thought is was gorgeous.   Did not realize it was leather.   But it is a real head turner.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow, now this is a beautiful trench. It's white leather so probably not practical. Celine via vogue's instagram account.
> 
> View attachment 3840155



Oh hey this is from the spring 2018 collection that debuted this morning! I really love it. Celine is easily my favorite brand. Phoebe Philo is a fantastic designer.


----------



## Mininana

I just logged on from my computer and found that one person is "following" me here. I didn't even know this feature existed!!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow, now this is a beautiful trench. It's white leather so probably not practical. Celine via vogue's instagram account.
> 
> View attachment 3840155



I stopped in my local Barney’s and saw a silky flowy trench from their brand. I couldn’t find it online though. What color do you want? Stella has a gorgeous blush tone, with your ivory Brasserie jacket-amazing!


----------



## EmileH

MSO13 said:


> I stopped in my local Barney’s and saw a silky flowy trench from their brand. I couldn’t find it online though. What color do you want? Stella has a gorgeous blush tone, with your ivory Brasserie jacket-amazing!



I wanted black. Some of the Barneys brand things are so nice. I will try to look.


----------



## scarf1

prepster said:


> Oh, I am so sorry to hear that!
> 
> 
> 
> Bernini is beyond my comprehension.  It is astounding that he could make marble look so lifelike.  Some areas of his sculptures are so thin that you can see light pass through the marble, and other areas so fine--like how he sculpted hair tendrils.  Or that he shows the indentations on skin where fingers are pressing.  Crazy talent.
> 
> View attachment 3840156
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fascinating!


Went to the borghese for the first time in May- this was one of the best sculptures! I also found the decor of the actual building beautiful. For anyone wishing to go, book a reservation in advance!


----------



## Pirula

On the Royalty Fashion Thread, the actress Meghan Markle wore a great flowy trench to the closing ceremonies of the Invictus games.  The gurus there are pretty good about identifying designer/source.


----------



## scarf1

Mininana said:


> I just logged on from my computer and found that one person is "following" me here. I didn't even know this feature existed!!


Neither did I!


----------



## luckylove

prepster said:


> Oh, I am so sorry to hear that!
> 
> 
> 
> Bernini is beyond my comprehension.  It is astounding that he could make marble look so lifelike.  Some areas of his sculptures are so thin that you can see light pass through the marble, and other areas so fine--like how he sculpted hair tendrils.  Or that he shows the indentations on skin where fingers are pressing.  Crazy talent.
> 
> View attachment 3840156
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fascinating!



He is one of my favorite artists! His pieces are breathtakingly beautiful and complex.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Oh, I am so sorry to hear that!
> 
> 
> 
> Bernini is beyond my comprehension.  It is astounding that he could make marble look so lifelike.  Some areas of his sculptures are so thin that you can see light pass through the marble, and other areas so fine--like how he sculpted hair tendrils.  Or that he shows the indentations on skin where fingers are pressing.  Crazy talent.
> 
> View attachment 3840156
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fascinating!


These sculptures are amazing and so beautiful. Thanks for sharing.



Mininana said:


> I just logged on from my computer and found that one person is "following" me here. I didn't even know this feature existed!!


I didn't either until it happened to me. I wonder if one gets unfollowed or ignored, does one get a notification? I assume not.


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> You should be very proud of loving and wearing something so much it's worn out. *Better than the far more usual pattern of a life inside a wardrobe forever unworn*.



That made me so sad *Papertiger*. You are so right.  I can hear my " pretend-lifestyle" clothes, bags and shoes calling out for air!  I can now also confess to being an Hermes scarf addict. Yet, I can't really wear them unless it's cooler than 62 degrees..I just can't take the heat.  I live in perfect climate low to mid 70's, so most places have no a/c.  My poor wardrobe, they need love.  I resolve to put them in rotation.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> That made me so sad *Papertiger*. You are so right.  I can hear my " pretend-lifestyle" clothes, bags and shoes calling out for air!  I can now also confess to being an Hermes scarf addict. Yet, I can't really wear them unless it's cooler than 62 degrees..I just can't take the heat.  I live in perfect climate low to mid 70's, so most places have no a/c.  My poor wardrobe, they need love.  I resolve to put them in rotation.



Don'y be too hard on yourself. I think we're all guilty of doing it to some degree 

I only said it because when I wear something out, although it's difficult to let go (esp. if there's no direct replacement) but I feel so proud of myself. This is because it's such a rare occurrence.


----------



## JolieS

Mininana said:


> Thank you that's great advice!!!
> 
> (Having to rinse again part)


My pleasure; yes again, and again!


----------



## prepster

Mininana said:


> I just logged on from my computer and found that one person is "following" me here. I didn't even know this feature existed!!



Just went to check on "People You Follow" and "People You Ignore" under my profile.  I don't have anyone under "Follow," but I noticed that I do seem to be racking up quite a list of people I "Ignore."  

Actually, I did follow a bunch of people when I first joined, but it didn't seem to do anything.   I was thinking maybe I'd sign on and see their posts first or something, but I didn't notice any particular advantage, so I just unfollowed everyone.   Does anyone know what following accomplishes?


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Just went to check on "People You Follow" and "People You Ignore" under my profile.  I don't have anyone under "Follow," but I noticed that I do seem to be racking up quite a list of people I "Ignore."
> 
> Actually, I did follow a bunch of people when I first joined, but it didn't seem to do anything.   I was thinking maybe I'd sign on and see their posts first or something, but I didn't notice any particular advantage, so I just unfollowed everyone.   Does anyone know what following accomplishes?


Hope I'm not one of the people you "ignore" 
I haven't followed nor ignored anyone but I assume if you follow someone you would get notifications when that person posts something. Should we test it?


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Hope I'm not one of the people you "ignore"
> I haven't followed nor ignored anyone but I assume if you follow someone you would get notifications when that person posts something. Should we test it?



Lol!  Okay, I'll follow you and see what happens!  From here on, I'll be hanging on your every word. 

Edit:  Just went to my page after following and nothing really happens.  You're just listed now under "People I Follow."  I can click on your icon and it just takes me to your profile where one can click on "Latest Postings" etc.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Lol!  Okay, I'll follow you and see what happens!  From here on, I'll be hanging on your every word.


Lol! I promise to be good .  I got a notification that you're following me. What happens when you ignore someone? You don't see their posts?


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Hope I'm not one of the people you "ignore"
> I haven't followed nor ignored anyone but I assume if you follow someone you would get notifications when that person posts something. Should we test it?



That would be nice if it works that way. I might follow a few people if that's the case.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Lol!  Okay, I'll follow you and see what happens!  From here on, I'll be hanging on your every word.
> 
> Edit:  Just went to my page after following and nothing really happens.  You're just listed now under "People I Follow."  I can click on your icon and it just takes me to your profile where one can click on "Latest Postings" etc.


That's not helpful to have to go thru additional steps to follow someone.


----------



## Moirai

I'm looking for ways to tie my new Iris scarf.
Chatsters, what is your favorite knot? A mod pic would be great. Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

For those that like to travel organised take look at this beauty:

http://www.valextra.com/en-us/borsa-da-viaggio-versatile-marasca/

I would just like to own it. Maybe pack, walk round the garden and un-pack.


----------



## papertiger

If you can see what someone's written, you're not ignoring them. When you ignore them, you have no idea what they say.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> For those that like to travel organised take look at this beauty:
> 
> http://www.valextra.com/en-us/borsa-da-viaggio-versatile-marasca/
> 
> I would just like to own it. Maybe pack, walk round the garden and up-pack.


That's a gorgeous color!


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> If you can see what someone's written, you're not ignoring them. When you ignore them, you have no idea what they say.


The poster is listed in the thread but not the posting, is that right?


----------



## cafecreme15

Speaking of “following” who are your 3 favorite instagrammers you like to follow? Could be fashion or otherwise! (I assume we’re allowed to discuss this here?)


----------



## Moirai

I've been searching for a new work bag. I have B35 ghw but prefer not to carry to work. I love the understated bolide 35 but don't want to pay 8k so I looked at preloved ones but none I liked from a few trusted sites. Now I'm looking at other brands like LV and saw the Lockit pm. I like the look and price is much friendlier.
What bag do you ladies use that matches your work wardrobe?


----------



## EmileH

The lockit is very pretty. I use my birkins and Kelly's for work but not in one certain situation. When I want to be under the radar I carry a Sofia Coppola. 

My favorite scarf folds are simple bias folds draped or tied somewhat loosely and sloppily. I love one of momasurus' knots. She knows the one. Maybe she will show us. When it's colder I like to tie my scarf like a turtleneck collar.


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> Speaking of “following” who are your 3 favorite instagrammers you like to follow? Could be fashion or otherwise! (I assume we’re allowed to discuss this here?)



Pocketbook Pup!  [emoji106]


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> For those that like to travel organised take look at this beauty:
> 
> http://www.valextra.com/en-us/borsa-da-viaggio-versatile-marasca/
> 
> I would just like to own it. Maybe pack, walk round the garden and un-pack.



I have a crush on the Hermes "Airport" bag.   It looks like an enormous birkin in two tone ardennes.   It is so large, it could not be carried on and I certainly would not want to check it.   I am sure it weighs a ton and is totally impractical, but in my heart of hearts, I want to own it.   I would feel so special checking into a hotel with it.   I don't know if carrying it around the garden would do it for me though.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> I'm looking for ways to tie my new Iris scarf.
> Chatsters, what is your favorite knot? A mod pic would be great. Thanks!



The Iris special charm is it can have 5 separate looks which can either contrast or tone-in with what you're wearing. 4 are the separate quads and the other is folding someway to allow lots of the colours to come through at once. 

My 2 90s are more tonal cws. I haven't included my mousse because a 140 is a whole different beast (as I am learning even more with my GM silk). 

1. Making one of the quads as large as possible and tying the carre quite loosely to the back with plenty of drape. 

2. The point to the side (like a half-bow) so you see more colours than just the one quad. 

3. Same knot, different cw, obviously a fave for this scarf design. 

4. Not an iris (ExL en Cam) but I thought you could wear your cw like this around a black jacket. 

5. Hair band where you see lots of the colours of the Iris without knowing it's particularly floral


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Speaking of “following” who are your 3 favorite instagrammers you like to follow? Could be fashion or otherwise! (I assume we’re allowed to discuss this here?)





Pocketbook Pup said:


> The lockit is very pretty. I use my birkins and Kelly's for work but not in one certain situation. When I want to be under the radar I carry a Sofia Coppola.
> 
> My favorite scarf folds are simple bias folds draped or tied somewhat loosely and sloppily. I love one of momasurus' knots. She knows the one. Maybe she will show us. When it's colder I like to tie my scarf like a turtleneck collar.





Pirula said:


> Pocketbook Pup!  [emoji106]



Cafecreme and Pirula, I would too but I don't have instagram acct. Keeping up here is already hard, haha.

PbP, thanks! Coppola is pretty too. I also like Victoria but I think the height of the bag could be a problem with folders. My SA showed me an easy one where a simple knot is placed at end of bias fold and the other end is slipped thru it. What does a turtleneck collar look like? Sorry I'm knot-ignorant.

Moma, would love to see the knot.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> I've been searching for a new work bag. I have B35 ghw but prefer not to carry to work. I love the understated bolide 35 but don't want to pay 8k so I looked at preloved ones but none I liked from a few trusted sites. Now I'm looking at other brands like LV and saw the Lockit pm. I like the look and price is much friendlier.
> What bag do you ladies use that matches your work wardrobe?
> View attachment 3840678



Work bags are always difficult. For one I have no idea how people say they carry a lap top in their designer/fashion bags. Any laptop old or new I've felt the weight of would kill any nice bag. I have to carry a laptop, power cable, other tech stuff so I need my Liberty/Apple briefcase in black for most of the year or a Paul Smith blush pink and PS swirl briefcase for Summer. Other than that I carry whichever handbag/X-body works with my outfit. 

I'm presuming you don't need a laptop, in which case any smart bag that fits whatever you need to put into it would be fine. I have 2 H Bolides and a very similar Gucci Catherine in python in Aviation (blue/chalk suede lined) and if I didn't need my lap top these would be my go-to as well as my H GP that looks a lot smarter when worn with a suit and is so easy to use.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> The Iris special charm is it can have 5 separate looks which can either contrast or tone-in with what you're wearing. 4 are the separate quads and the other is folding someway to allow lots of the colours to come through at once.
> 
> My 2 90s are more tonal cws. I haven't included my mousse because a 140 is a whole different beast (as I am learning even more with my GM silk).
> 
> 1. Making one of the quads as large as possible and tying the carre quite loosely to the back with plenty of drape.
> 
> 2. The point to the side (like a half-bow) so you see more colours than just the one quad.
> 
> 3. Same knot, different cw, obviously a fave for this scarf design.
> 
> 4. Not an iris (ExL en Cam) but I thought you could wear your cw like this around a black jacket.
> 
> 5. Hair band where you see lots of the colours of the Iris without knowing it's particularly floral


Wow, thanks alot! I have to save these. Are they just double knotted? And you have your beautiful bolide!


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> The poster is listed in the thread but not the posting, is that right?



Correct.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Wow, thanks alot! I have to save these. Are they just double knotted? And you have your beautiful bolide!



Knot one point loosely and slide the other point through > tighten knot to fasten.

Edited to say first (large drape) is double knotted to the back


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Work bags are always difficult. For one I have no idea how people say they carry a lap top in their designer/fashion bags. Any laptop old or new I've felt the weight of would kill any nice bag. I have to carry a laptop, power cable, other tech stuff so I need my Liberty/Apple briefcase in black for most of the year or a Paul Smith blush pink and PS swirl briefcase for Summer. Other than that I carry whichever handbag/X-body works with my outfit.
> 
> I'm presuming you don't need a laptop, in which case any smart bag that fits whatever you need to put into it would be fine. I have 2 H Bolides and a very similar Gucci Catherine in python in Aviation (blue/chalk suede lined) and if I didn't need my lap top these would be my go-to as well as my H GP that looks a lot smarter when worn with a suit and is so easy to use.


You're right I don't need laptop. My SA suggested GP too but I wanted something more formal. I looked at bolide relax 35 but it doesn't have a shoulder strap and not sure I like the slouchy look at the base of the bag. But it is lighter due the leather and canvas lining.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> For those that like to travel organised take look at this beauty:
> 
> http://www.valextra.com/en-us/borsa-da-viaggio-versatile-marasca/
> 
> I would just like to own it. Maybe pack, walk round the garden and un-pack.



I love that piece.  I've looked at it over at Valextra, but have never been able to figure out what I would do with it.  What would you put into those pouches?


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> You're right I don't need laptop. My SA suggested GP too but I wanted something more formal. I looked at bolide relax 35 but it doesn't have a shoulder strap and not sure I like the slouchy look at the base of the bag. But it is lighter due the leather and canvas lining.



Two of the best things about Bolides is they can be worn in-hand or as a shoulder bag, and that properly lined in leather and are still light to carry.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> I love that piece.  I've looked at it over at Valextra, but have never been able to figure out what I would do with it.  What would you put into those pouches?



Buy first, think later


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I have a crush on the Hermes "Airport" bag.   It looks like an enormous birkin in two tone ardennes.   It is so large, it could not be carried on and I certainly would not want to check it.   I am sure it weighs a ton and is totally impractical, but in my heart of hearts, I want to own it.   I would feel so special checking into a hotel with it.   I don't know if carrying it around the garden would do it for me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840692



A new bag to me, this is a fabulous bag.

I could happily buy a travel Bolide, pref 1923 Web Bolide with the outside pocket. Pure fantasy travel of course. I can't imagine squashing one in to an overhead locker. I may need to hire a private jet first.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> I've been searching for a new work bag. I have B35 ghw but prefer not to carry to work. I love the understated bolide 35 but don't want to pay 8k so I looked at preloved ones but none I liked from a few trusted sites. Now I'm looking at other brands like LV and saw the Lockit pm. I like the look and price is much friendlier.
> What bag do you ladies use that matches your work wardrobe?
> View attachment 3840678



I used to have the Lockit in a cream color, and it is very pretty, the leather is soft and holds a lot. It does get creases in the leather if you carry somewhat heavy things, but I'm sure it is much less noticeable in the darker color.
I carry H bags to work often, and luckily they are under the radar here. The only time someone has almost recognized it was when carrying an orange B35 someone asked, "Oh, is that a Kelly?", so I just said that it was not


----------



## cafecreme15

I love the LockIt, Morai! Very sleek an under the radar. I am also looking for a work bag, and I'm thinking about an H GP36 in a navy or maybe a dark red, and then get a twilly to tie in a bow.

My favorite instagrammers are probably (in no particular order): 1) upcloseandstylish (I take so much inspiration from her) 2) kittenxlady (who rescues and fosters orphaned neonatal kittens and makes my heart melt) and 3) redhotparis (I find the two sisters who run it irritating, but I am fascinated by their lives nonetheless).

Yeah, my entire Instagram feed is basically couture and cats.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> I used to have the Lockit in a cream color, and it is very pretty, the leather is soft and holds a lot. It does get creases in the leather if you carry somewhat heavy things, but I'm sure it is much less noticeable in the darker color.
> I carry H bags to work often, and luckily they are under the radar here. The only time someone has almost recognized it was when carrying an orange B35 someone asked, "Oh, is that a Kelly?", so I just said that it was not


I haven't purchase LV in a long time and never in the all leather versions. Thanks for the helpful info. It's a good chance people won't recognize my B even if I carried it.



cafecreme15 said:


> I love the LockIt, Morai! Very sleek an under the radar. I am also looking for a work bag, and I'm thinking about an H GP36 in a navy or maybe a dark red, and then get a twilly to tie in a bow.
> 
> My favorite instagrammers are probably (in no particular order): 1) upcloseandstylish (I take so much inspiration from her) 2) kittenxlady (who rescues and fosters orphaned neonatal kittens and makes my heart melt) and 3) redhotparis (I find the two sisters who run it irritating, but I am fascinated by their lives nonetheless).
> 
> Yeah, my entire Instagram feed is basically couture and cats.


GP would be great in those colors. I like raisin as a neutral color too.


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> Cafecreme and Pirula, I would too but I don't have instagram acct. Keeping up here is already hard, haha.
> 
> PbP, thanks! Coppola is pretty too. I also like Victoria but I think the height of the bag could be a problem with folders. My SA showed me an easy one where a simple knot is placed at end of bias fold and the other end is slipped thru it. What does a turtleneck collar look like? Sorry I'm knot-ignorant.
> 
> Moma, would love to see the knot.



Moirai, I joined instagram because teenager.

The best thing about it is you only have to look at who you follow, and you can make your account private to limit who follows you.  I follow very few friends by choice.  We're talking a couple of minutes a day to "manage."  I have to say, I have found it delightful.


----------



## Pirula

So yesterday we made our weekly run to our favorite little wine shop.  I'm recovering from some dreadful bubonic plague so I was outside getting some fresh air after a bout of dizziness inside.  I watched this lady park her car and walk to the wine shop.  She was of an older, undefinable age.  But we'll say over 60.  She was wearing a fabulous straw hat, which is what caught my eye first.  Lovely face, she smiled a "good morning".  Then I noted:  H pareo, farandole, dark chocolate Bolide Sellier, with a twilly.   The rest of her outfit was just wide legged white cropped pants and a 3/4 length sleeve dark tee.   It may sound like H overload but she looked fantastically elegant.  And now I want a chocolat Bolide.  [emoji4]


----------



## Pirula

I couldn't place the pareo design, but the background was white.  The design appeared to be classic ex-libris carriages in chocolate and orange.  She wore it very simply, over her neck in a simple bias fold.  I aspire to be this woman in 10 years.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> I haven't purchase LV in a long time and never in the all leather versions. Thanks for the helpful info. It's a good chance people won't recognize my B even if I carried it.
> 
> 
> GP would be great in those colors. I like raisin as a neutral color too.



I love raisin! Unfortunately I don’t think it’s in production right now. I’m debating between this and some sort of version of a Chanel shopping bag [emoji848]


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> The poster is listed in the thread but not the posting, is that right?



Actually, you lose the post and name altogether now on the web view, the only thing that’s mildly confusing is if someone quotes a post from someone you have on ignore-you lose the context of the reply but it’s worth that to me to avoid scrolling past the interminable babble of some people. It certainly makes tPF more pleasant for me, there some people who I find completely insufferable.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> Knot one point loosely and slide the other point through > tighten knot to fasten.
> 
> Edited to say first (large drape) is double knotted to the back


I like using scarf rings to get a neater knot and this loop through an anneau-style ring with opposite end pulled through is my go-to


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> "Oh, is that a Kelly?", so I just said that it was not


Before I drank the orange koolaid and learned to tell Togo from Epsom at twenty paces, I knew they existed but could not tell one from the other. Thanks to TPF I know my GHW from my SO from my FWB.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Before I drank the orange koolaid and learned to tell Togo from Epsom at twenty paces, I knew they existed but could not tell one from the other. Thanks to TPF I know my GHW from my SO from my FWB.



It was actually a good reality check and helped me to halt my spending. No one knows what bag I am using, much less whether it is a more or less popular size or color! Just be happy with what I have for now


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow, now this is a beautiful trench. It's white leather so probably not practical. Celine via vogue's instagram account.
> 
> View attachment 3840155


Are those sneakers that the trench is worn with?


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Don'y be too hard on yourself. I think we're all guilty of doing it to some degree
> 
> I only said it because when I wear something out, although it's difficult to let go (esp. if there's no direct replacement) but I feel so proud of myself. This is because it's such a rare occurrence.


About 15 years ago there was this nifty toy shop similar to (or maybe it was)  FAO Schwartz.  They had all sorts of plushie animals.  Big ones.  I bought two identical large (a yard or longer) big plush moose.  (DH was:  why are you buying two?  I just ignored him).  Anyhow a decade ago I gave one to someone who worked with  kids and she passed it on to a little girl. End of story of first moose.  

However, the other moose was clogging up my closet, taking up space needed for my fabric stash.  It just about killed me to give that moose away but I sent the remaining moose to the 5 year old daughter of a co-worker.  That moose was eminently huggable.  It got hugged before it was packed for shipping.  I toyed with the notion of keeping it.

 Anyhow, the little girl adored the moose according to her mother.   She insisted it was not a moose but a bear.  She named him "Bubblegum."  Most charming of all, she carried him around to show him what she was doing.  And, he was granted the ultimate location on her bed.  

I survived giving away my last moose.


----------



## Pirula

eagle1002us said:


> About 15 years ago there was this nifty toy shop similar to (or maybe it was)  FAO Schwartz.  They had all sorts of plushie animals.  Big ones.  I bought two identical large (a yard or longer) big plush moose.  (DH was:  why are you buying two?  I just ignored him).  Anyhow a decade ago I gave one to someone who worked with  kids and she passed it on to a little girl. End of story of first moose.
> 
> However, the other moose was clogging up my closet, taking up space needed for my fabric stash.  It just about killed me to give that moose away but I sent the remaining moose to the 5 year old daughter of a co-worker.  That moose was eminently huggable.  It got hugged before it was packed for shipping.  I toyed with the notion of keeping it.
> 
> Anyhow, the little girl adored the moose according to her mother.   She insisted it was not a moose but a bear.  She named him "Bubblegum."  Most charming of all, she carried him around to show him what she was doing.  And, he was granted the ultimate location on her bed.
> 
> I survived giving away my last moose.



[emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Moirai

Pirula said:


> Moirai, I joined instagram because teenager.
> 
> The best thing about it is you only have to look at who you follow, and you can make your account private to limit who follows you.  I follow very few friends by choice.  We're talking a couple of minutes a day to "manage."  I have to say, I have found it delightful.


My DD tells me I would like it too because I enjoy looking at pics. But unfortunately too much stuff on my plate right now for another distraction.



MSO13 said:


> Actually, you lose the post and name altogether now on the web view, the only thing that’s mildly confusing is if someone quotes a post from someone you have on ignore-you lose the context of the reply but it’s worth that to me to avoid scrolling past the interminable babble of some people. It certainly makes tPF more pleasant for me, there some people who I find completely insufferable.


Thanks for clarifying. I can see how it prevents confrontations and people leaving altogether.



eagle1002us said:


> About 15 years ago there was this nifty toy shop similar to (or maybe it was)  FAO Schwartz.  They had all sorts of plushie animals.  Big ones.  I bought two identical large (a yard or longer) big plush moose.  (DH was:  why are you buying two?  I just ignored him).  Anyhow a decade ago I gave one to someone who worked with  kids and she passed it on to a little girl. End of story of first moose.
> 
> However, the other moose was clogging up my closet, taking up space needed for my fabric stash.  It just about killed me to give that moose away but I sent the remaining moose to the 5 year old daughter of a co-worker.  That moose was eminently huggable.  It got hugged before it was packed for shipping.  I toyed with the notion of keeping it.
> 
> Anyhow, the little girl adored the moose according to her mother.   She insisted it was not a moose but a bear.  She named him "Bubblegum."  Most charming of all, she carried him around to show him what she was doing.  And, he was granted the ultimate location on her bed.
> 
> I survived giving away my last moose.


This is very sweet. Best way to part with something one loves.


----------



## eagle1002us

With all the talk of Chanel I decided to look at the runway outfits.  This jacket -- and several others in the line-up -- really remind of me the leg of mutton sleeves of the 1890s, e.g., 1895 from Pininterest


----------



## eagle1002us

Here's another 1895 design:


----------



## pigleto972001

As usual running behind on the thread. 

Love Bernini. Simon schama did a documentary on him years ago on YouTube. Found it fascinating. And went to the Borghese but also a very small church in Rome that had his ecstasy of st Theresa sculpture. It was beautiful  

I love celine too ! They had a very pretty wool trench for fall. 


That’s a separate leather hood I think with it. 

I got these trousers for fall. They are thankfully very stretchy !


----------



## EmileH

Omg this is it. This is the exact type of trench that I want.


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg this is it. This is the exact type of trench that I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841074



Love it. Where is is from?


----------



## EmileH

Celine. Gosh I hope I can find it in London or Paris. It's winter 2017. Medium weight polyester. This is good. They might have it in November when I go. 

I'm 3 lbs from goal weight. I'm so excited. I might be at goal weight by my birthday trip. Very dangerous, because when I lose weight things that I try on look better on me and I'm tempted to buy more. [emoji51]


----------



## pigleto972001

Is this it ? Good price for celine too  I got their leggings last year. Highly recommended. Machine wash too. They have a slightly different version this year. 



Some of the pieces are too boxy and structured for me. But the individual pieces can be very nice


----------



## EmileH

Yes that's it.


----------



## Pirula

It's lovely. Not sure how practical those sleeves are.  But if the intent is to use it only as an evening/special occasion type coat, why not??


----------



## FizzyWater

scarf1 said:


> Haha! I really wanted the light blue one( duh), but this one came my way first. That is for a scarf on site hopefully!


Hey, I have the light blue one!  We could meet up and do a SOSS (Scarf on Site Swap)!


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> It's lovely. Not sure how practical those sleeves are.  But if the intent is to use it only as an evening/special occasion type coat, why not??



I want it for transitional weather so it will be fine. If it was chilly I would wear long sleeves under it. I like the layered look of long sleeves under bracelet sleeves. In fact I'm wearing that combination today.


----------



## FizzyWater

Pirula said:


> It's lovely. Not sure how practical those sleeves are.  But if the intent is to use it only as an evening/special occasion type coat, why not??


Ooh, I hadn't noticed the sleeves.  I was like:  Strong but not ridiculous shoulders, nipped-in waist, a nice long flare skirt, perfect for PbP!  (and me, 50 pounds from now, sob)  But sleeves that short would drive me nuts.

Hm.  Fabulous gloves?  A removable drapey cuff tacked in?

ETA:  Ok, never mind!  Perfect for PbP!


----------



## EmileH

I usually have to shorten sleeves so I'll bet they will be longer on me.


----------



## EmileH

I have to thank Cordie for the weight loss. I kept getting discouraged because I thought I should be losing a pound a week. Then she talked about slow weight loss. I looked at my graph in the lose it app and realized that I was losing about a pound a month. I have big fluctuations from day to day that I think are hormonal but the graph was pretty consistent at 1 lb per month. I only had 10-12 lbs to lose and I think it's unrealistic to expect it to go any faster. So I stopped being discouraged and I just kept the faith and kept going.

This is my diet: canyon ranch smoothie with protein powder for breakfast and lunch. It's very easy for me to manage with work. Snacks: packaged portion controlled almonds, akmak whole grain crackers and 80 cal cheese, carrots and hummus. And a reasonable dinner. Exercise is just walking on the treadmill on an incline and Pilates. Nothing extreme, but I try to not lapse for more than a few day even when work gets busy.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I usually have to shorten sleeves so I'll bet they will be longer on me.


That sounds like me!


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Speaking of “following” who are your 3 favorite instagrammers you like to follow? Could be fashion or otherwise! (I assume we’re allowed to discuss this here?)


I love blogdaarquitetura. Amazing pix, although I can only pretend to understand Portuguese. I would love more non-fashion suggestions.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The lockit is very pretty. I use my birkins and Kelly's for work but not in one certain situation. When I want to be under the radar I carry a Sofia Coppola.
> 
> My favorite scarf folds are simple bias folds draped or tied somewhat loosely and sloppily. I love one of momasurus' knots. She knows the one. Maybe she will show us. When it's colder I like to tie my scarf like a turtleneck collar.



Do you mean the asymmetrical knot? It comes out differently every time, so it's quite unreliable, LOL.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Do you mean the asymmetrical knot? It comes out differently every time, so it's quite unreliable, LOL.



Yes but I always love it.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> The Iris special charm is it can have 5 separate looks which can either contrast or tone-in with what you're wearing. 4 are the separate quads and the other is folding someway to allow lots of the colours to come through at once.
> 
> My 2 90s are more tonal cws. I haven't included my mousse because a 140 is a whole different beast (as I am learning even more with my GM silk).
> 
> 1. Making one of the quads as large as possible and tying the carre quite loosely to the back with plenty of drape.
> 
> 2. The point to the side (like a half-bow) so you see more colours than just the one quad.
> 
> 3. Same knot, different cw, obviously a fave for this scarf design.
> 
> 4. Not an iris (ExL en Cam) but I thought you could wear your cw like this around a black jacket.
> 
> 5. Hair band where you see lots of the colours of the Iris without knowing it's particularly floral



We are twinz! And I have the green/black CW also. Here are some more knot ideas: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 cowboy variations. 



Loose wrap, like pocketbook pup mentioned. 



Asymmetrical knot. 





Etc.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> We are twinz! And I have the green/black CW also. Here are some more knot ideas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboy variations.
> 
> View attachment 3841189
> 
> Loose wrap, like pocketbook pup mentioned.
> 
> View attachment 3841190
> 
> Asymmetrical knot.
> 
> View attachment 3841191
> View attachment 3841192
> View attachment 3841193
> 
> Etc.


That scarf (both of them) is gorgeous! Love all the tying examples too!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Work bags are always difficult. For one I have no idea how people say they carry a lap top in their designer/fashion bags. Any laptop old or new I've felt the weight of would kill any nice bag. I have to carry a laptop, power cable, other tech stuff so I need my Liberty/Apple briefcase in black for most of the year or a Paul Smith blush pink and PS swirl briefcase for Summer. Other than that I carry whichever handbag/X-body works with my outfit.
> 
> I'm presuming you don't need a laptop, in which case any smart bag that fits whatever you need to put into it would be fine. I have 2 H Bolides and a very similar Gucci Catherine in python in Aviation (blue/chalk suede lined) and if I didn't need my lap top these would be my go-to as well as my H GP that looks a lot smarter when worn with a suit and is so easy to use.



Ooooh Python. I think I remember that bag...,!


----------



## Genie27

Iris is really singing to me in all these lovely colours. It's so wearable!

Moma, how do you tie the 'loose wrap' knot with the iridescent jacket?


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> That scarf (both of them) is gorgeous! Love all the tying examples too!



You're very sweet. My pix are soooooo unorganized. But I love this scarf design!


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Iris is really singing to me in all these lovely colours. It's so wearable!
> 
> Moma, how do you tie the 'loose wrap' knot with the iridescent jacket?



Make a bias fold, wrap twice around your neck and tie it grabbing both circles. Does that make sense? It keeps things in place. That's a tip from darling @Bova123 over at scarf of the day.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> We are twinz! And I have the green/black CW also. Here are some more knot ideas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboy variations.
> 
> View attachment 3841189
> 
> Loose wrap, like pocketbook pup mentioned.
> 
> View attachment 3841190
> 
> Asymmetrical knot.
> 
> View attachment 3841191
> View attachment 3841192
> View attachment 3841193
> 
> Etc.



These look fabulous!


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> Make a bias fold, wrap twice around your neck and tie it grabbing both circles. Does that make sense? It keeps things in place. That's a tip from darling @Bova123 over at scarf of the day.


Yes!! It totally does - I do the exact same thing with my bolduc scarf ring, but this is a nicer look when I don't want to carry a ring.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have to thank Cordie for the weight loss. I kept getting discouraged because I thought I should be losing a pound a week. Then she talked about slow weight loss. I looked at my graph in the lose it app and realized that I was losing about a pound a month. I have big fluctuations from day to day that I think are hormonal but the graph was pretty consistent at 1 lb per month. I only had 10-12 lbs to lose and I think it's unrealistic to expect it to go any faster. So I stopped being discouraged and I just kept the faith and kept going.
> 
> This is my diet: canyon ranch smoothie with protein powder for breakfast and lunch. It's very easy for me to manage with work. Snacks: packaged portion controlled almonds, akmak whole grain crackers and 80 cal cheese, carrots and hummus. And a reasonable dinner. Exercise is just walking on the treadmill on an incline and Pilates. Nothing extreme, but I try to not lapse for more than a few day even when work gets busy.



Congratulations on nearly being at your goal weight PbP! Good for you for being so disciplined.



momasaurus said:


> I love blogdaarquitetura. Amazing pix, although I can only pretend to understand Portuguese. I would love more non-fashion suggestions.


The only non-fashion recommendations I'd be able to give center around either cats or Bravo reality "stars" 

I Just got an email from Hermes that the SS 2018 show is about to start, so I decided to live stream from my computer. It's like I'm there, but still get the benefit of being on my couch in sweats with my coffee. They are running late; though Ive never been to a live runway show, I imagine they always start fashionably late...*buh dum BAH*


----------



## FizzyWater

cafecreme15 said:


> Congratulations on nearly being at your goal weight PbP! Good for you for being so disciplined.
> 
> 
> The only non-fashion recommendations I'd be able to give center around either cats or Bravo reality "stars"
> 
> I Just got an email from Hermes that the SS 2018 show is about to start, so I decided to live stream from my computer. It's like I'm there, but still get the benefit of being on my couch in sweats with my coffee. They are running late; though Ive never been to a live runway show, I imagine they always start fashionably late...*buh dum BAH*


!

Link?  Please?


----------



## cafecreme15

FizzyWater said:


> !
> 
> Link?  Please?


http://defile.hermes.com/en/?utm_ca...r&utm_medium=AllDevices&cid=5877&mid=27095216


----------



## FizzyWater

cafecreme15 said:


> http://defile.hermes.com/en/?utm_ca...r&utm_medium=AllDevices&cid=5877&mid=27095216



Merci beaucoup!


----------



## cafecreme15

Ohhh I LOVE it!! So many wearable pieces that translate to every day life that are classic and well-tailored. There were a few really cute little jackets, a sweater, and a couple of t-shirts that I could totally see myself wearing.


----------



## FizzyWater

That's a lovely shade of dusty rose (most specifically the 2nd to last dress) - I'm looking forward to seeing it translated into scarves.

I really like the formfitting top and slacks with the wide panels silhouette but I'm not sure how lasting a trend that would be...

And I'm not a huge fan of big plaids, but that b/w vest pattern-matched so perfectly in the back!


----------



## MSO13

momasaurus said:


> We are twinz! And I have the green/black CW also. Here are some more knot ideas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboy variations.
> 
> View attachment 3841189
> 
> Loose wrap, like pocketbook pup mentioned.
> 
> View attachment 3841190
> 
> Asymmetrical knot.
> 
> View attachment 3841191
> View attachment 3841192
> View attachment 3841193
> 
> Etc.



this is so gorgeous on you Moma!


----------



## cafecreme15

FizzyWater said:


> That's a lovely shade of dusty rose (most specifically the 2nd to last dress) - I'm looking forward to seeing it translated into scarves.
> 
> I really like the formfitting top and slacks with the wide panels silhouette but I'm not sure how lasting a trend that would be...
> 
> And I'm not a huge fan of big plaids, but that b/w vest pattern-matched so perfectly in the back!



Totally agree about the super wide pant leg trend. I admire it on the models, but wouldn’t wear it. My favorites were the cream jacket in the third look, the white sweater with the sleeve cutouts, and the calvacadour (I think this is the name/how you spell it?) T-shirt with the white base and eggplant colored design.


----------



## FizzyWater

That's a great cream suit, you're right.  And the sweater with the sleeve cutouts looked weird the way the model was walking so stiffly, but I think as soon as you move your arms it would look utterly luxurious.

I think my favorites include the rose/b/w plaid in the second look, even better in the suit jacket a few looks later.  I also like the lines of the sheer underskirt with a crisper overskirt in that same look, though I think with that jacket it's too much.  (It's much better in b/w at 3:13, and that same print later as a blouse is lovely.)  And I'm dying over the raisin drapey pants.

I hate the shoes, and the big dangly earrings aren't doing anything for me either.  The coats are perfect, except for a couple that appear to be escaped horse blankets.


----------



## cafecreme15

FizzyWater said:


> That's a great cream suit, you're right.  And the sweater with the sleeve cutouts looked weird the way the model was walking so stiffly, but I think as soon as you move your arms it would look utterly luxurious.
> 
> I think my favorites include the rose/b/w plaid in the second look, even better in the suit jacket a few looks later.  I also like the lines of the sheer underskirt with a crisper overskirt in that same look, though I think with that jacket it's too much.  (It's much better in b/w at 3:13, and that same print later as a blouse is lovely.)  And I'm dying over the raisin drapey pants.
> 
> I hate the shoes, and the big dangly earrings aren't doing anything for me either.  The coats are perfect, except for a couple that appear to be escaped horse blankets.



I love the rose/b/w suit jacket as well! When I saw the sheer underskirts with the more structured overskirt, I thought to myself “MGC over at Dior better takes notes, because THIS is how you do sheer bottoms.”

Agree about the shoes. Thought they were particularly hideous. They look like the orthopedic saddle shoes my grandma used to wear when she took me to water parks when I was a child.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> With all the talk of Chanel I decided to look at the runway outfits.  This jacket -- and several others in the line-up -- really remind of me the leg of mutton sleeves of the 1890s, e.g., 1895 from Pininterest



Those are great photos.  I like the 1890s versions best.  I can't imagine how that first suit would look on an average size woman.  If it makes the 5'10 gorgeous model who hasn't eaten in 3 weeks look dumpy and chubby, how will it translate to us mere mortals?  P.S. How'd they get those sleeves to stand out like that (in the first suit?) stuff them with marshmallows?  As an aside... I wonder if models ever think, "Seriously?  You want me to wear that???"


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> P.S. How'd they get those sleeves to stand out like that (in the first suit? stuff them with marshmallows?


Horse hair?


----------



## prepster

Pirula said:


> It's lovely. Not sure how practical those sleeves are.  But if the intent is to use it only as an evening/special occasion type coat, why not??



I like bracelet sleeves because I like to wear long gloves, up to and slightly under the sleeve.  It's sexy and very Jackie at the same time.


----------



## prepster

Just bought these silk velvet wide-leg pants from Poetry.






Genie27 said:


> Horse hair?



If it were marshmallows at least the model could have something to eat after the show.  



cafecreme15 said:


> http://defile.hermes.com/en/?utm_ca...r&utm_medium=AllDevices&cid=5877&mid=27095216



Geez, could they walk any faster?  Love the cape lined in pink.


----------



## EmileH

Here is the link to the vogue slideshow.

https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2018-ready-to-wear/hermes/slideshow/collection#48

I want to try the wider leg trousers. If any work for me they will be Hermes. Their trouser cuts are very flattering. Some of the tops and skirts were beautiful too.

I forget if we have seen the new bag that is shaped like a Constance without the big H before. 

The chanel suit posted was haute couture not ready to wear. There is more poetic license in that line but there were still some very beautiful wearable pieces. The haute couture line is a somewhat fanciful creative lab but ideas filter down to more wearable styles in rtw. The shoulders on the jacket I am wearing today were derived from that jacket. 

Something might not be to my taste but I can appreciate the creativity that goes into designing these pieces.

I think the difference from the Dior pieces is that I can look at these pieces and tell that they are chanel. I can also follow the trickle down process of the couture to the rtw lines. I don't look at the Dior pieces and think they look very Dior. So they might well be very creative. They just aren't what I'm looking for from Dior.

I see that Hermes had to add a logo tee to their line as well. At least it's subtle.

Here's the new bag
View attachment 3841396


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have to thank Cordie for the weight loss. I kept getting discouraged because I thought I should be losing a pound a week. Then she talked about slow weight loss. I looked at my graph in the lose it app and realized that I was losing about a pound a month. I have big fluctuations from day to day that I think are hormonal but the graph was pretty consistent at 1 lb per month. I only had 10-12 lbs to lose and I think it's unrealistic to expect it to go any faster. So I stopped being discouraged and I just kept the faith and kept going.
> 
> This is my diet: canyon ranch smoothie with protein powder for breakfast and lunch. It's very easy for me to manage with work. Snacks: packaged portion controlled almonds, akmak whole grain crackers and 80 cal cheese, carrots and hummus. And a reasonable dinner. Exercise is just walking on the treadmill on an incline and Pilates. Nothing extreme, but I try to not lapse for more than a few day even when work gets busy.



Judging by your bra size, you are tiny. Do you really need to loose weight?
(Isn't it cool, we don't know each others names but know bra sizes. Fashionistas Anonymous)


----------



## EmileH

I know! How embarrassing. 

I added on about 10-15 lbs over the past few years.  It's not enough to go up a Size but it makes everything tighter and less flattering and it makes me feel awful. I'm not trying to do anything drastic. I'm 5'6" and the goal is 128-129 which is right where I should be. I have hung out in the mid 120s for most of my life. 

Other than that I'm trying to build a little more muscle and eat a balanced healthy diet. I don't love eating meat so the protein is a challenge for me. If I didn't keep on top of it I'd be a big carbohydrate loving oomploompa. And diabetes runs in my family so I don't even want to think about going there.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is the link to the vogue slideshow.
> 
> https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2018-ready-to-wear/hermes/slideshow/collection#48
> 
> I want to try the wider leg trousers. If any work for me they will be Hermes. Their trouser cuts are very flattering. Some of the tops and skirts were beautiful too.
> 
> I forget if we have seen the new bag that is shaped like a Constance without the big H before.
> 
> The chanel suit posted was haute couture not ready to wear. There is more poetic license in that line but there were still some very beautiful wearable pieces. The haute couture line is a somewhat fanciful creative lab but ideas filter down to more wearable styles in rtw. The shoulders on the jacket I am wearing today were derived from that jacket.
> 
> Something might not be to my taste but I can appreciate the creativity that goes into designing these pieces.
> 
> I think the difference from the Dior pieces is that I can look at these pieces and tell that they are chanel. I can also follow the trickle down process of the couture to the rtw lines. I don't look at the Dior pieces and think they look very Dior. So they might well be very creative. They just aren't what I'm looking for from Dior.
> 
> I see that Hermes had to add a logo tee to their line as well. At least it's subtle.
> 
> Here's the new bag
> View attachment 3841396



I thought the H collection was very strong, it will be interesting to see what makes it to production. Some of my favorite pieces from Fall didn't make the line. And most of my favorite boots are so expensive, I just can't add them. Still working on that one pair, waiting for a new size. H shoes run tight across my instep and makes sizing complicated for me. 

I like the ivory double breasted jacket for you, reminds me of your navy one and I could totally see you in the plaid separates with your new bag  or is that too much? 

I agree that if something is not to my taste I can usually see the creative impulse or how couture will translate to RTW, there's a big difference between fashion and clothes after all and part of what I like about this thread is that most members understand there's variety in lifestyle, taste, budget and personality!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Celine. Gosh I hope I can find it in London or Paris. It's winter 2017. Medium weight polyester. This is good. They might have it in November when I go.
> 
> I'm 3 lbs from goal weight. I'm so excited. I might be at goal weight by my birthday trip. Very dangerous, because when I lose weight things that I try on look better on me and I'm tempted to buy more. [emoji51]



I just stopped by the Celine boutique today and saw this exact trench coat. It is FANTASTIC! If you can I'd definitely suggest going for it. It's beautiful and the material felt so nice in my hands. As usual with Celine the quality was phenomenal. Hope you get it!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I know! How embarrassing.
> 
> I added on about 10-15 lbs over the past few years.  It's not enough to go up a Size but it makes everything tighter and less flattering and it makes me feel awful. I'm not trying to do anything drastic. I'm 5'6" and the goal is 128-129 which is right where I should be. I have hung out in the mid 120s for most of my life.
> 
> Other than that I'm trying to build a little more muscle and eat a balanced healthy diet. I don't love eating meat so the protein is a challenge for me. If I didn't keep on top of it I'd be a big carbohydrate loving oomploompa. And diabetes runs in my family so I don't even want to think about going there.



I had exactly the same problem - proteins. Wasn't eating them enough during my diet. No muscles. As a result - my skin became loose after I lost weight. And it didn't happen slowly. You know, like in a day I noticed that my skin lost collagen and is hanging like a deflated sumoist costume.
When you are 25, you loose weight, tone up and move forward.
After 40 you don't lose wait, you deflate. The fat goes, the skin stays.
I'm size S but feel like I've been eating lots of junk recently. I quit smoking, that might be the reason. Perhaps 2-3 kilos will make me feel good again.


----------



## EmileH

Exactly. I'll wait to see what makes it to production. Some will not, but there are always so many great pieces from which to choose.

I really appreciate everyone's unique style. I lean toward boring and conservative but every now and then I try to think of what some other ladies on this thread might do and I try to incorporate just a little bit of inspiration from the styles that I admire. It would be completely boring if we all liked the exact same things. Even in my conservative style I'm always looking for something a little different, something with a bit more contemporary style or cut, a new way to wear things or a twist on the traditional. Traditional looks dated and ages one very quickly without these little touches.


----------



## EmileH

Yoshi1296 said:


> I just stopped by the Celine boutique today and saw this exact trench coat. It is FANTASTIC! If you can I'd definitely suggest going for it. It's beautiful and the material felt so nice in my hands. As usual with Celine the quality was phenomenal. Hope you get it!



Thank you! Oh gosh I wonder if I should get it sooner than my trip [emoji848]


----------



## Yoshi1296

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! Oh gosh I wonder if I should get it sooner than my trip [emoji848]



You're welcome!

I think you should be fine if you get it in November. Spring collections tend to trickle down in December and January so until then they will keep Fall/Winter. And also, Celine tends to keep their stock for a lot longer than usual. Today I was able to get a little goodie myself from the last Fall collection. [emoji57][emoji6]


----------



## EmileH

Thank you for the advice, I really appreciate it.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Here's another 1895 design:



Very true but LoM and Balloon sleeves were designed to exaggerate the pulled-in tiny waists favoured in the same period.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg this is it. This is the exact type of trench that I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841074



Great shoulders!!!!


----------



## bobkat1991

I'm sorry to be a downer, but my dear husband just returned from the VA.  He said the radiologist told him she has seen better spines than his in quadriplegics!!  Plus he has fluid on his spine for some reason.  The poor dear has had 9 back surgeries already (before I met him).  I need a group worry here.....


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> That's a great cream suit, you're right.  And the sweater with the sleeve cutouts looked weird the way the model was walking so stiffly, but I think as soon as you move your arms it would look utterly luxurious.
> 
> I think my favorites include the rose/b/w plaid in the second look, even better in the suit jacket a few looks later.  I also like the lines of the sheer underskirt with a crisper overskirt in that same look, though I think with that jacket it's too much.  (It's much better in b/w at 3:13, and that same print later as a blouse is lovely.)  And I'm dying over the raisin drapey pants.
> 
> I hate the shoes, and the big dangly earrings aren't doing anything for me either.  The coats are perfect, except for a couple that appear to be escaped horse blankets.



OK, just send me the horse blankets


----------



## papertiger

bobkat1991 said:


> I'm sorry to be a downer, but my dear husband just returned from the VA.  He said the radiologist told him she has seen better spines than his in quadriplegics!!  Plus he has fluid on his spine for some reason.  The poor dear has had 9 back surgeries already (before I met him).  I need a group worry here.....



  So sorry


----------



## Pirula

(((((((Bobkat))))))))).


----------



## nicole0612

bobkat1991 said:


> I'm sorry to be a downer, but my dear husband just returned from the VA.  He said the radiologist told him she has seen better spines than his in quadriplegics!!  Plus he has fluid on his spine for some reason.  The poor dear has had 9 back surgeries already (before I met him).  I need a group worry here.....



Thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## Genie27

bobkat1991 said:


> I'm sorry to be a downer, but my dear husband just returned from the VA.  He said the radiologist told him she has seen better spines than his in quadriplegics!!  Plus he has fluid on his spine for some reason.  The poor dear has had 9 back surgeries already (before I met him).  I need a group worry here.....


(((bobkat))). Hoping the radiologist is just making small talk, and the doc has better information for your DH.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Bobkat, is he going to have another surgery?


----------



## cafecreme15

bobkat1991 said:


> I'm sorry to be a downer, but my dear husband just returned from the VA.  He said the radiologist told him she has seen better spines than his in quadriplegics!!  Plus he has fluid on his spine for some reason.  The poor dear has had 9 back surgeries already (before I met him).  I need a group worry here.....



I’m so sorry, bobkat. Sending you a virtual hug! You are such a positive presence here on the forum, and I hate to see you feeling down.


----------



## prepster

bobkat1991 said:


> I'm sorry to be a downer, but my dear husband just returned from the VA.  He said the radiologist told him she has seen better spines than his in quadriplegics!!  Plus he has fluid on his spine for some reason.  The poor dear has had 9 back surgeries already (before I met him).  I need a group worry here.....



 So sorry to hear that.  I hope they will take good care of him.


----------



## prepster

Ran across these quotes from Darryl Carter.  Great decorating inspiration and wardrobe inspiration too if you substitute clothing or wardrobe for furniture and rooms.

“Design with bold strokes using a few well-chosen pieces of furniture and art. If every inch of a room is covered with wallpaper, draperies, tassels, and other furnishings, single objects lose their interest and importance. Spare environments are challenging as they are less visually forgiving and lack superfluous distractions. You must be particular and confident in your choices.”

“A room is complete when you are called to it for respite. If, while still stuck in bumper-to-bumper traffic on your drive home from a long workday, you see relief ahead in the form of a chair in a particular room, perhaps with a good book or a glass of wine, you have finished.”

“Part of creating interesting and unique environments is juxtaposing furniture pieces and objects that have no obvious relationship to one another but that simultaneously counterbalance one another.”

“When buying furniture, be thoughtful and disciplined. Choose fewer pieces of greater quality and interest. You should first go looking, not shopping. If something flirts with you, trust that you will later find something that seduces you; discover what uniformly appeals to you before making any purchases. While an object or a furniture piece may be beautiful standing alone, imagine it keeping company with other furniture pieces as you see the room evolving. You will discover that certain styles or periods appeal to you.”


----------



## cafecreme15

Apparently word has gotten out amongst DBF’s extended family that I am purse-obsessed. His grandfather, while looking through his magazine for AmEx card holders, suggested DBF get this limited edition Gucci for “his betrothed” [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

I'm so sorry bobkat. Sending you and DH good thoughts.

Sheikha good for you for quitting smoking. That's so much more important than a few pounds. I have to believe that for a modest amount of weight loss the skin will recover, probably not as quickly as a 25 year old, but it probably will to some degree and more slowly. If not we can run of to our dermatologists and ask for a solution.

I did my first olaplex 3 home treatment last night. I can definitely tell a difference.

Cafecreme you have nice future in laws. [emoji1]


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Apparently word has gotten out amongst DBF’s extended family that I am purse-obsessed. His grandfather, while looking through his magazine for AmEx card holders, suggested DBF get this limited edition Gucci for “his betrothed” [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841578



That is an extremely sweet sentiment.


----------



## EmileH

This jacket is a derivative of the couture jacket. It has strong rounded shoulders, not as exaggerated as the couture piece of course. The shoulders balance the otherwise overwhelming pockets at the hips. And as papertiger pointed out especially when I have it closed my waist looks tiny. It's a very flattering silhouette and different than the usual blazer or four pocket boxy styles. 

Glad you approve of the Celine coat papertiger. It was love at first sight for me.


----------



## EmileH

Oops photo


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm so sorry bobkat. Sending you and DH good thoughts.
> 
> Sheikha good for you for quitting smoking. That's so much more important than a few pounds. I have to believe that for a modest amount of weight loss the skin will recover, probably not as quickly as a 25 year old, but it probably will to some degree and more slowly. If not we can run of to our dermatologists and ask for a solution.
> 
> I did my first olaplex 3 home treatment last night. I can definitely tell a difference.
> 
> Cafecreme you have nice future in laws. [emoji1]



I am interested in trying the opalex treatment, especially if there is an in-home option and it is not too difficult. Could you tell me where you purchased it or the name of the treatment you used so that I can look for it?


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I am interested in trying the opalex treatment, especially if there is an in-home option and it is not too difficult. Could you tell me where you purchased it or the name of the treatment you used so that I can look for it?



It looks like you can buy it online. When I googled I hit on Walmart.com for $19. It was $30 at the salon. My hairdresser said she puts it in damp towel tried hair, lets it dry and sleeps in it, then washes the next morning. That's what I did.


----------



## EmileH

Nicole, this is the other new product I bought. I love it. If you like smooth straight hair I think you will too.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm so sorry bobkat. Sending you and DH good thoughts.
> 
> Cafecreme you have nice future in laws. [emoji1]





nicole0612 said:


> That is an extremely sweet sentiment.



They are the best! I can't even verbalize how wonderful it feels to have future grandparents-in-law who have welcomed me in as part of their family, especially since I don't have any left in my own family.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bobkat, I'm so sorry, too. Sending you and DH hugs and prayers.[emoji254]

CafeCreme, DBFs family sounds awesome!!!! [emoji1360]


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks like you can buy it online. When I googled I hit on Walmart.com for $19. It was $30 at the salon. My hairdresser said she puts it in damp towel tried hair, lets it dry and sleeps in it, then washes the next morning. That's what I did.
> 
> View attachment 3841604





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nicole, this is the other new product I bought. I love it. If you like smooth straight hair I think you will too.
> 
> View attachment 3841605


Thank you so much!  I just ordered the opalex.  I asked about it at my last salon trip, and they try to upsell me on everything so they wanted me to have the treatment done through them of course.  I didn't realize it could be done at home. Do you use the Oribe Straight Away when you blow dry your hair?  I have to admit that I do not own a blow dryer (my husband uses one though).  My hair routine is to wash it, put in some straightening product, let it dry for about 5 hours, braid it and collapse into bed. In the morning I put it in a twirly bun while I am washing my face etc and then untwirl when I get to work.  This is why I do Brazilian blowouts. It makes my hair dry much faster and allows my hair routine to stay very low maintenance.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> They are the best! I can't even verbalize how wonderful it feels to have future grandparents-in-law who have welcomed me in as part of their family, especially since I don't have any left in my own family.


He sounds like a real sweet heart   So glad they have given you the warmth and caring that you deserve.


----------



## prepster

Fashion and design is such an interesting topic.  There are so many approaches.  My philosophy is probably on par with my philosophy about architecture or the arts.  I may appreciate the effort or creativity that went into a design but ultimately I think form and function must be unified and harmonious for a thing to be successfully complete.  Stapleton Kearns is a talented artist who writes a blog, and always makes me laugh when he talks about the purpose of art.  He says when he gives advice to budding painters he can't stress enough that what matters in the visual arts is _what the painting actually looks like_.  

I assess a piece of clothing, a painting, a building or a symphony pretty much the same way--how well and how gracefully does it fulfill its purpose for the human who is going to wear it, use it, look at it or listen to it.   It doesn't matter much to me who designed it, how creative they were, what their intentions were, or how far they push the envelope.  Architects design buildings to improve human life by creating spaces for people to use for various activities.  If the building or space fails to provide a place for human beings to carry out whatever function is meant to be carried out there, or the building collapses on someone's head, the building or space has failed, no matter how exciting the design.  On the other hand, a Hefty Lawn and Leaf bag with a hole cut in it would function adequately as a raincoat, but would not look pretty or be much fun to wear.


----------



## prepster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oops photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841602



This looks terrific on you!   The couture jacket, not so much!


----------



## scarf1

bobkat1991 said:


> I'm sorry to be a downer, but my dear husband just returned from the VA.  He said the radiologist told him she has seen better spines than his in quadriplegics!!  Plus he has fluid on his spine for some reason.  The poor dear has had 9 back surgeries already (before I met him).  I need a group worry here.....


Sending positive vibes....


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much!  I just ordered the opalex.  I asked about it at my last salon trip, and they try to upsell me on everything so they wanted me to have the treatment done through them of course.  I didn't realize it could be done at home. Do you use the Oribe Straight Away when you blow dry your hair?  I have to admit that I do not own a blow dryer (my husband uses one though).  My hair routine is to wash it, put in some straightening product, let it dry for about 5 hours, braid it and collapse into bed. In the morning I put it in a twirly bun while I am washing my face etc and then untwirl when I get to work.  This is why I do Brazilian blowouts. It makes my hair dry much faster and allows my hair routine to stay very low maintenance.



This is probably so much better for your hair than blow drying. Yes I blow dry daily. So you don't need the Oribe product. 

I had the salon treatment done last week. It wasn't super expensive. I noticed more of a change today but I don't know if it's cumulative. My hairdresser seemed to think that the home product was the most important step.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> OK, just send me the horse blankets



Lol!


----------



## prepster

For the Olaplex lovers, does it produce any results to use only the at home Olaplex product without having the salon treatment?

Edit:  Went off to the great spirit, Google, to read some reviews.    One site said that No. 3 is just a more dilute form of No. 1 and No. 2, and repairs better than regular conditioner.  This would be a god-send going into winter.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is probably so much better for your hair than blow drying. Yes I blow dry daily. So you don't need the Oribe product.
> 
> I had the salon treatment done last week. It wasn't super expensive. I noticed more of a change today but I don't know if it's cumulative. My hairdresser seemed to think that the home product was the most important step.



My salon charges $30 for the Olaplex but I've not needed it. I use mostly glaze and demi permanent color. The next time I get full hair painting, likely next summer I will be sure to try it.

It's considered a premium add on product for color, I'm quite close with my colorist and can ask her what the deal is next time I'm in. I'm curious about the brand and how they market it. Glad to hear it worked well on your hair!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is probably so much better for your hair than blow drying. Yes I blow dry daily. So you don't need the Oribe product.
> 
> I had the salon treatment done last week. It wasn't super expensive. I noticed more of a change today but I don't know if it's cumulative. My hairdresser seemed to think that the home product was the most important step.


Thank you!  I will have it added on the next time I am at the salon if the extra time involved is not too great, but will update on what difference I see at home in the meantime.


----------



## EmileH

I think my salon charged $40. They mixed it with the glaze. I do permanent color and twice per year highlights so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Celine. Gosh I hope I can find it in London or Paris. It's winter 2017. Medium weight polyester. This is good. They might have it in November when I go.
> 
> I'm 3 lbs from goal weight. I'm so excited. I might be at goal weight by my birthday trip. Very dangerous, because when I lose weight things that I try on look better on me and I'm tempted to buy more. [emoji51]



I love love love. And it looks low maintenance. 

My moncler trench gets so much wear. It's also polyester so it's never perfectly ironed but purposely wrinkled and perfect. 
And you are going to lose those 3lbs in Paris!


----------



## luckylove

bobkat1991 said:


> I'm sorry to be a downer, but my dear husband just returned from the VA.  He said the radiologist told him she has seen better spines than his in quadriplegics!!  Plus he has fluid on his spine for some reason.  The poor dear has had 9 back surgeries already (before I met him).  I need a group worry here.....



Bobkat,

We are all sending good healing wishes to you and your husband! Big hugs to you both!!


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> We are twinz! And I have the green/black CW also. Here are some more knot ideas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboy variations.
> 
> View attachment 3841189
> 
> Loose wrap, like pocketbook pup mentioned.
> 
> View attachment 3841190
> 
> Asymmetrical knot.
> 
> View attachment 3841191
> View attachment 3841192
> View attachment 3841193
> 
> Etc.


Iris looks gorgeous on you. Thank you for sharing, moma. I'm happy to own this scarf especially after seeing you all wear it so beautifully.



bobkat1991 said:


> I'm sorry to be a downer, but my dear husband just returned from the VA.  He said the radiologist told him she has seen better spines than his in quadriplegics!!  Plus he has fluid on his spine for some reason.  The poor dear has had 9 back surgeries already (before I met him).  I need a group worry here.....


Wishing you and your DH all the best and a speedy recovery.



cafecreme15 said:


> Apparently word has gotten out amongst DBF’s extended family that I am purse-obsessed. His grandfather, while looking through his magazine for AmEx card holders, suggested DBF get this limited edition Gucci for “his betrothed” [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841578


So very sweet. Your DBF is a keeper!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oops photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841602


Beautiful jacket. The pearls make it especially special.


----------



## Notorious Pink

So funny you don’t own a hair dryer at all, Nicole. DS2 is the king of amazon and he ordered one to “do his hair” a few weeks ago. So now we have two. This is the kid who had the front of his hair dyed blonde and I am required to fix it every morning - we blow the front straight up while I spray hair spray into the air stream. He is so particular about his hair for an 11 year old!

PBP I have taken screenshots of your olaplex and oribe products. I have been wearing my hair up a lot because I just can’t deal with it lately. It’s straight, it’s just....wide? 

Mininama I bought a Monclwr jacket last spring - navy with a drawstring waist and a lace-ish peplum at the hip. I love it for between seasons.

AND!!!! I bought a Dickey/wrist cuff set for the Veronica Beard blazer - black knit with a high collar and zip. It is fabulous because 1) it’s black so I can now wear anything black with my blue blazer and 2) It’s warm!!! A perfect layer for these 50-60 degree days, the knit at the front and around my neck is like a sweater. Wearing it a lot!


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> Ran across these quotes from Darryl Carter.  Great decorating inspiration and wardrobe inspiration too if you substitute clothing or wardrobe for furniture and rooms.
> 
> “Design with bold strokes using a few well-chosen pieces of furniture and art. If every inch of a room is covered with wallpaper, draperies, tassels, and other furnishings, single objects lose their interest and importance. Spare environments are challenging as they are less visually forgiving and lack superfluous distractions. You must be particular and confident in your choices.”
> 
> “A room is complete when you are called to it for respite. If, while still stuck in bumper-to-bumper traffic on your drive home from a long workday, you see relief ahead in the form of a chair in a particular room, perhaps with a good book or a glass of wine, you have finished.”
> 
> “Part of creating interesting and unique environments is juxtaposing furniture pieces and objects that have no obvious relationship to one another but that simultaneously counterbalance one another.”
> 
> “When buying furniture, be thoughtful and disciplined. Choose fewer pieces of greater quality and interest. You should first go looking, not shopping. If something flirts with you, trust that you will later find something that seduces you; discover what uniformly appeals to you before making any purchases. While an object or a furniture piece may be beautiful standing alone, imagine it keeping company with other furniture pieces as you see the room evolving. You will discover that certain styles or periods appeal to you.”



Love it.


----------



## Cordeliere

bobkat1991 said:


> I'm sorry to be a downer, but my dear husband just returned from the VA.  He said the radiologist told him she has seen better spines than his in quadriplegics!!  Plus he has fluid on his spine for some reason.  The poor dear has had 9 back surgeries already (before I met him).  I need a group worry here.....



How did this happen to him?   Isn't he hunky?     I would think the activities that make one hunky would build strength in the spine.   

Add a hug from me to those already received.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> The Iris special charm is it can have 5 separate looks which can either contrast or tone-in with what you're wearing. 4 are the separate quads and the other is folding someway to allow lots of the colours to come through at once.
> 
> My 2 90s are more tonal cws. I haven't included my mousse because a 140 is a whole different beast (as I am learning even more with my GM silk).
> 
> 1. Making one of the quads as large as possible and tying the carre quite loosely to the back with plenty of drape.
> 
> 2. The point to the side (like a half-bow) so you see more colours than just the one quad.
> 
> 3. Same knot, different cw, obviously a fave for this scarf design.
> 
> 4. Not an iris (ExL en Cam) but I thought you could wear your cw like this around a black jacket.
> 
> 5. Hair band where you see lots of the colours of the Iris without knowing it's particularly floral


I love all your versions of wearing scarves.  Plus, I love your coat.  I used to wear plaid coats of nice thick well-woven wool when I was a teenager in Buffalo, NY.   Then we moved to LA.  End of those coats.   I gather since the US mainly raises lambs for meat purposes (some Merino in Texas) that there are still wool mills in Europe.  And, I imagine very nice artisanal mills.  Is that true?   (I know about the wool industry b/c I did a study on it quite some time ago as an ag economist).   
When we went to Edinburgh it never occurred to me to go to a fabric store.  And I think they have an art museum that features a collection of costume jewelry which I also forgot.  That said, at the Loch Ness site there was someone Asian outfitted in kilt, beret, and everything else of Scottish attire.  He looked really happy.  I would have been, too.  I love people who love to dress up.


----------



## Mininana

bobkat1991 said:


> I'm sorry to be a downer, but my dear husband just returned from the VA.  He said the radiologist told him she has seen better spines than his in quadriplegics!!  Plus he has fluid on his spine for some reason.  The poor dear has had 9 back surgeries already (before I met him).  I need a group worry here.....




Oh no!  Sorry to hear about this. Hoping this last surgery fixes everything for good!!


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Those are great photos.  I like the 1890s versions best.  I can't imagine how that first suit would look on an average size woman.  If it makes the 5'10 gorgeous model who hasn't eaten in 3 weeks look dumpy and chubby, how will it translate to us mere mortals?  P.S. How'd they get those sleeves to stand out like that (in the first suit?) stuff them with marshmallows?  As an aside... I wonder if models ever think, "Seriously?  You want me to wear that???"


The sleeves could have been reinforced with any of the following (list courtesy of a Threads post on interfacing):
*
WovenNon-wovenKnit*• 
Armo Press Firm—plain woven (HTC)
• Armo Press Soft—plain woven (HTC)
• Collar Canvas*
• Form-Flex Woven—plain woven (HTC)
• Hair Canvas/Hymo*
• Hair Cloth*
• Sta-Form Durable Press—plain woven (HTC)
• Veri-Shape Durable Press—plain woven (HTC)
• Acro—hair canvas (HTC)
• Buckram*
• Crinoline*
• Netting*
• Tailor's Pride—hair canvas (HTC)
• Wigan*

Read more: http://www.threadsmagazine.com/item...fusible-and-sew-in-interfacings#ixzz4uP7eJZ00


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Very true but LoM and Balloon sleeves were designed to exaggerate the pulled-in tiny waists favoured in the same period.


True.  The Chanel coat/jacket was sleek but not waist-nipping.


----------



## eagle1002us

bobkat1991 said:


> I'm sorry to be a downer, but my dear husband just returned from the VA.  He said the radiologist told him she has seen better spines than his in quadriplegics!!  Plus he has fluid on his spine for some reason.  The poor dear has had 9 back surgeries already (before I met him).  I need a group worry here.....


Prayers to you and him.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oops photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841602


I like the jacket overall, lovely, plus love the fold-up cuffs.


----------



## gracekelly

Has anyone ever spent the day going through their scarves, shawls and other assorted accessories?  Yikes!  I need a nap!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Has anyone ever spent the day going through their scarves, shawls and other assorted accessories?  Yikes!  I need a nap!


The reward I have found for that activity is that I find some combo that I never thought of before.  Plus the nap!


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> The reward I have found for that activity is that I find some combo that I never thought of before.  Plus the nap!


haha!  Actually, my guesses about what would work with a particular new jacket were on the money.  So nice when one can shop in one's closet!  My armoire was in desperate need of a rearrangement.  Things were getting a bit sloppy.  I have also reached the age where I forget what I have


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> These look fabulous!


Thank you!


Genie27 said:


> Yes!! It totally does - I do the exact same thing with my bolduc scarf ring, but this is a nicer look when I don't want to carry a ring.


Oh good. I was so glad when I figured out how to tie both circles together, LOL.


----------



## momasaurus

Oh Bobkat, so sorry for these worries. I hope the outlook is better for DH. So many operations already! I'm sure you bolster his spirits, and we're here to bolster yours!!


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> Iris looks gorgeous on you. Thank you for sharing, moma. I'm happy to own this scarf especially after seeing you all wear it so beautifully.


Thanks, Moirai. I don't think there is an ineffective way to wear this great scarf!


----------



## cafecreme15

Just had the most traumatizing experience involving a centipede and a squirt bottle of bleach....not sure how I’m supposed to calm down to sleep now!


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> We are twinz! And I have the green/black CW also. Here are some more knot ideas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboy variations.
> 
> View attachment 3841189
> 
> Loose wrap, like pocketbook pup mentioned.
> 
> View attachment 3841190
> 
> Asymmetrical knot.
> 
> View attachment 3841191
> View attachment 3841192
> View attachment 3841193
> 
> Etc.


Amazing and beautiful variety on you, Moma!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oops photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841602


This is a jacket you already have, right?


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Just had the most traumatizing experience involving a centipede and a squirt bottle of bleach....not sure how I’m supposed to calm down to sleep now!


We just killed a cricket in the bedroom  Drink some milk.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Just had the most traumatizing experience involving a centipede and a squirt bottle of bleach....not sure how I’m supposed to calm down to sleep now!


I hate centipedes! Think of something beautiful to erase that memory.


----------



## eagle1002us

The Hermes Summer 2018 show was so overwhelming plaid.  I thought it was modern and creative, but how are they going to pair scarf designs with outfits that are so overwhelmingly plaid?  But certainly it is a vastly different direction for them to take.


gracekelly said:


> We just killed a cricket in the bedroom  Drink some milk.


Must be fall where you are.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> The Hermes Summer 2018 show was so overwhelming plaid.  I thought it was modern and creative, but how are they going to pair scarf designs with outfits that are so overwhelmingly plaid?  But certainly it is a vastly different direction for them to take.
> 
> Must be fall where you are.


It is, but we get crickets all year round.  Such a PIA when they get into the house and start chirping!


----------



## Moirai

gracekelly said:


> We just killed a cricket in the bedroom  Drink some milk.


Thank you! I'm actually having milk right now with my Haagen-Dazs ice cream bar reading about cafecreme's centepede and your cricket.


----------



## cafecreme15

*shiver* I hate bugs so much. Now I'm itchy and my eyes are darting around the room like a madwoman's. DBF is getting me a salt gun to kill them when he's not around to do it. It is about as diabolical as it sounds.


----------



## Moirai

@cafecreme15 - I hate insects too. I hope your night gets better


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I love all your versions of wearing scarves.  Plus, I love your coat.  I used to wear plaid coats of nice thick well-woven wool when I was a teenager in Buffalo, NY.   Then we moved to LA.  End of those coats.   I gather since the US mainly raises lambs for meat purposes (some Merino in Texas) that there are still wool mills in Europe.  And, I imagine very nice artisanal mills.  Is that true?   (I know about the wool industry b/c I did a study on it quite some time ago as an ag economist).
> When we went to Edinburgh it never occurred to me to go to a fabric store.  And I think they have an art museum that features a collection of costume jewelry which I also forgot.  That said, at the Loch Ness site there was someone Asian outfitted in kilt, beret, and everything else of Scottish attire.  He looked really happy.  I would have been, too.  I love people who love to dress up.



Very interesting. 

The coat is from the 1960s and uses only Welsh wool. I'm not sure whether it's hand-loomed or not. Lots of tourists and visitors bought them as souvenirs and most date from around the same time. Somewhere I have a whole suit in greens, cape, skirt and waistcoat. They even made bags. Most Welsh sheep are bred now for meat but there is still a wool market.  

I find it very sad to see so many people, older folk included, in manmade poly-fibre fleeces and nylon when tweed and pure wool coats are so much better, in every way.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> The sleeves could have been reinforced with any of the following (list courtesy of a Threads post on interfacing):
> *
> WovenNon-wovenKnit*•
> Armo Press Firm—plain woven (HTC)
> • Armo Press Soft—plain woven (HTC)
> • Collar Canvas*
> • Form-Flex Woven—plain woven (HTC)
> • Hair Canvas/Hymo*
> • Hair Cloth*
> • Sta-Form Durable Press—plain woven (HTC)
> • Veri-Shape Durable Press—plain woven (HTC)
> • Acro—hair canvas (HTC)
> • Buckram*
> • Crinoline*
> • Netting*
> • Tailor's Pride—hair canvas (HTC)
> • Wigan*
> 
> Read more: http://www.threadsmagazine.com/item...fusible-and-sew-in-interfacings#ixzz4uP7eJZ00



Fascinating stuff!


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> Amazing and beautiful variety on you, Moma!


Thanks, eagle. Those different quadrants are brilliantly conceived.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Thanks, eagle. Those different quadrants are brilliantly conceived.



It's a beautiful and special scarf especially on you!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's a beautiful and special scarf especially on you!


You are darling. I haven't worn the black/green/turquoise one much yet. I have far too many recent scarf acquisitions!!!! Must downsize. Or find a way to wear 2 or 3 different scarves during the day. Wait, I have actually done that.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> The Hermes Summer 2018 show was so overwhelming plaid.  I thought it was modern and creative, but how are they going to pair scarf designs with outfits that are so overwhelmingly plaid?  But certainly it is a vastly different direction for them to take.
> 
> Must be fall where you are.



I'm too short to wear large plaid.  I would get about two of those squares on my body and that would be it!


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> *shiver* I hate bugs so much. Now I'm itchy and my eyes are darting around the room like a madwoman's. DBF is getting me a salt gun to kill them when he's not around to do it. It is about as diabolical as it sounds.



Lol!  I don't know if it will help you calm down but house centipedes are the good guys.  They eat termites, cockroaches, fleas, bedbugs, flies, moths, crickets, silverfish, earwigs, and small spiders.  One centipede can take care of _a lot_ of bad bugs because they have a high metabolism. They way to get rid of them is to get rid of whatever it is that they're eating.

Those big outdoor centipedes eat decaying organic matter, or bad things like grubs and cut-worms.  Basically, weird looking as they are, centipedes are the bugs you don't want to harm.  Think of them kind of like really, really ugly ladybugs.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ha, compared to centipedes crickets aren't so bad! I saw my first one here last week....at 1:30am.....when DS1 "snuck" into my room....his new room has skylights and apparently a cricket 'dropped in' and landed On His Pillow....and it was suddenly MY job to do something about it! 

I don't like to kill bugs, so I just very slowly and carefully took the pillow outside....and left the whole thing on our front portico, saying "I'll wash the pillow and the case in the morning...zzzz.....zzz" and went back to sleep. 

DH was wondering why there was a pillow on our front porch in the morning!


----------



## cafecreme15

prepster said:


> Lol!  I don't know if it will help you calm down but house centipedes are the good guys.  They eat termites, cockroaches, fleas, bedbugs, flies, moths, crickets, silverfish, earwigs, and small spiders.  One centipede can take care of _a lot_ of bad bugs because they have a high metabolism. They way to get rid of them is to get rid of whatever it is that they're eating.
> 
> Those big outdoor centipedes eat decaying organic matter, or bad things like grubs and cut-worms.  Basically, weird looking as they are, centipedes are the bugs you don't want to harm.  Think of them kind of like really, really ugly ladybugs.


Actually this gave me the heebie jeebies more because it made me think about other bugs haha. They may be useful, but why do they have to look so damn scary and gross?! Ive lived in my apartment for over two years now and knock on wood, this is the first time Ive had to kill a bug of this...caliber. Hoping and praying this was and will remain an isolated incident. Been walking on eggshells all morning.



BBC said:


> Ha, compared to centipedes crickets aren't so bad! I saw my first one here last week....at 1:30am.....when DS1 "snuck" into my room....his new room has skylights and apparently a cricket 'dropped in' and landed On His Pillow....and it was suddenly MY job to do something about it!
> 
> I don't like to kill bugs, so I just very slowly and carefully took the pillow outside....and left the whole thing on our front portico, saying "I'll wash the pillow and the case in the morning...zzzz.....zzz" and went back to sleep.
> 
> DH was wondering why there was a pillow on our front porch in the morning!



Ugh crickets. Your DS1 remained so calm! If that had happened to me, you wouldve been able to hear me scream bloody murder from miles away! I have a funny story about a cricket actually. In college, DBF and I were hanging out in my dorm room when I heard a cricket chirping. Of course, I immediately freak out and insist he tear apart the whole room to find it. Twenty minutes or so later, no luck. I try to forget about it and go back to watching my show. Shortly thereafter, another chirp. Repeat tearing apart of room and DBF searching on hands and knees with a flashlight. Again, no dice. Refused to walk barefoot on the floor for the rest of the night because we never found the cricket. The next day, Im walking in the hall when I hear the repeated chirping coming from inside my neighbor's room, and this time I notice it sounds strangely mechanical. Turns out the chirping was his alarm clock sound, which I heard through the paper thin walls of the dorm! DBF gave me some serious side-eye after that one.


----------



## bobkat1991

papertiger said:


> So sorry





Pirula said:


> (((((((Bobkat))))))))).





nicole0612 said:


> Thoughts and prayers to you both.





Genie27 said:


> (((bobkat))). Hoping the radiologist is just making small talk, and the doc has better information for your DH.





Sheikha Latifa said:


> Bobkat, is he going to have another surgery?





cafecreme15 said:


> I’m so sorry, bobkat. Sending you a virtual hug! You are such a positive presence here on the forum, and I hate to see you feeling down.





prepster said:


> So sorry to hear that.  I hope they will take good care of him.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm so sorry bobkat. Sending you and DH good thoughts.
> 
> Sheikha good for you for quitting smoking. That's so much more important than a few pounds. I have to believe that for a modest amount of weight loss the skin will recover, probably not as quickly as a 25 year old, but it probably will to some degree and more slowly. If not we can run of to our dermatologists and ask for a solution.
> 
> I did my first olaplex 3 home treatment last night. I can definitely tell a difference.
> 
> Cafecreme you have nice future in laws. [emoji1]





BBC said:


> Bobkat, I'm so sorry, too. Sending you and DH hugs and prayers.[emoji254]
> 
> CafeCreme, DBFs family sounds awesome!!!! [emoji1360]





scarf1 said:


> Sending positive vibes....





luckylove said:


> Bobkat,
> 
> We are all sending good healing wishes to you and your husband! Big hugs to you both!!





Cordeliere said:


> How did this happen to him?   Isn't he hunky?     I would think the activities that make one hunky would build strength in the spine.
> 
> Add a hug from me to those already received.





Mininana said:


> Oh no!  Sorry to hear about this. Hoping this last surgery fixes everything for good!!





eagle1002us said:


> Prayers to you and him.





momasaurus said:


> Oh Bobkat, so sorry for these worries. I hope the outlook is better for DH. So many operations already! I'm sure you bolster his spirits, and we're here to bolster yours!!


*Thank you, each and everyone!  Cordeliere, yes he is hunky!  But broad shoulders tapering down to narrow hips doesn't do any good if your spine is a mess.  Kind of like earlier posts about form vs function in buildings, furniture and clothing.  My DH's form is FINE (oh so fine).  But his function/spine is not so great.

I knew I would get great support from this group of online friends!*


----------



## Joannadyne

bobkat1991 said:


> *Thank you, each and everyone!  Cordeliere, yes he is hunky!  But broad shoulders tapering down to narrow hips doesn't do any good if your spine is a mess.  Kind of like earlier posts about form vs function in buildings, furniture and clothing.  My DH's form is FINE (oh so fine).  But his function/spine is not so great.
> 
> I knew I would get great support from this group of online friends!*



Sorry to hear of DH's back troubles, bobkat. There's nothing worse than when your loved one is in pain. Sending you fortifying hugs!


----------



## Joannadyne

cafecreme15 said:


> Actually this gave me the heebie jeebies more because it made me think about other bugs haha. They may be useful, but why do they have to look so damn scary and gross?! Ive lived in my apartment for over two years now and knock on wood, this is the first time Ive had to kill a bug of this...caliber. Hoping and praying this was and will remain an isolated incident. Been walking on eggshells all morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh crickets. Your DS1 remained so calm! If that had happened to me, you wouldve been able to hear me scream bloody murder from miles away! I have a funny story about a cricket actually. In college, DBF and I were hanging out in my dorm room when I heard a cricket chirping. Of course, I immediately freak out and insist he tear apart the whole room to find it. Twenty minutes or so later, no luck. I try to forget about it and go back to watching my show. Shortly thereafter, another chirp. Repeat tearing apart of room and DBF searching on hands and knees with a flashlight. Again, no dice. Refused to walk barefoot on the floor for the rest of the night because we never found the cricket. The next day, Im walking in the hall when I hear the repeated chirping coming from inside my neighbor's room, and this time I notice it sounds strangely mechanical. Turns out the chirping was his alarm clock sound, which I heard through the paper thin walls of the dorm! DBF gave me some serious side-eye after that one.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 

Re: Horrifying bugs. My particular kryptonite are cockroaches. I could not get through that movie with Mira Sorvino and the human-sized roaches dressed in trench coats. <shudder> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Genie27

Joannadyne said:


> could not get through that movie with Mira Sorvino and the human-sized roaches dressed in trench coats. <shudder>


Why would anyone???


----------



## cafecreme15

Joannadyne said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Re: Horrifying bugs. My particular kryptonite are cockroaches. I could not get through that movie with Mira Sorvino and the human-sized roaches dressed in trench coats. <shudder> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


Oh god, me too. Once I was on a class trip to Disney in high school, and the hotel room was infested with them. I stood on a chair and cried until a teacher chaperone came to get me and let me stay in her room until the hotel could relocate us. I remember another girl who I was rooming with was just lounging on the bed, eating chips, and watching tv while this was unfolding. Completely unfazed. I was like ?!?!?!


----------



## pigleto972001

Bobkat... hugs to you. Hope it works out. 

Nicole I also like Oribe!

Cafecreme, your GF in law to be sounds so cute ! Extra hug to him too 

I hate bugs. Our place had those dang house centipedes for a while. I know they eat other bugs so I wouldn’t go looking for them. If I saw One I’d squish it. They are so dern fast ! After a while I got the reflexes to catch up to them. Haha. Maybe that’s not a good thing ... anyway I haven’t seen them for a while. 

Ugh roaches. Once one flew down my v neck and it was not pretty what happened next ! [emoji50]


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Bobkat... hugs to you. Hope it works out.
> 
> Nicole I also like Oribe!
> 
> Cafecreme, your GF in law to be sounds so cute ! Extra hug to him too
> 
> I hate bugs. Our place had those dang house centipedes for a while. I know they eat other bugs so I wouldn’t go looking for them. If I saw One I’d squish it. They are so dern fast ! After a while I got the reflexes to catch up to them. Haha. Maybe that’s not a good thing ... anyway I haven’t seen them for a while.
> 
> Ugh roaches. Once one flew down my v neck and it was not pretty what happened next ! [emoji50]


Oh nooooo!! Ugh. For the most part I leave bugs alone if they are outside, but the second they come into MY territory, woe unto them!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I guess I'm sorta used to them. I will admit that if I was DSs age I would have completely freaked out, too. The only thing I really dont like is spiders and even they are the beneficiaries on my "catch and release" program. Fortunately we don't see too many indoors anymore. 

I'm sure I got better about it when the boys were little and I didn't want them to be afraid of bugs so I had to make it interesting. We have these beetles which look like dirt and don't move much but they have those cute little antennae....and ants can be interesting. 

Cockroaches are gross but having lived in Atlanta I saw MANY of them. Worst feeling EVER is stepping on one....BAREFOOT. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I once had one that was so large I dropped a dictionary on it and just left it there for a week until I could get a guy friend to help me with it. Yuck!!!! And then there's the NYC stories....I've seen them crossing the street....I mean literally, it was crossing the street! It was that big! 

Ok yuck yuck yuck I'm gonna go take a shower now.....sorry I know TMI......


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> I guess I'm sorta used to them. I will admit that if I was DSs age I would have completely freaked out, too. The only thing I really dont like is spiders and even they are the beneficiaries on my "catch and release" program. Fortunately we don't see too many indoors anymore.
> 
> I'm sure I got better about it when the boys were little and I didn't want them to be afraid of bugs so I had to make it interesting. We have these beetles which look like dirt and don't move much but they have those cute little antennae....and ants can be interesting.
> 
> Cockroaches are gross but having lived in Atlanta I saw MANY of them. Worst feeling EVER is stepping on one....BAREFOOT. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I once had one that was so large I dropped a dictionary on it and just left it there for a week until I could get a guy friend to help me with it. Yuck!!!! And then there's the NYC stories....I've seen them crossing the street....I mean literally, it was crossing the street! It was that big!
> 
> Ok yuck yuck yuck I'm gonna go take a shower now.....sorry I know TMI......



Omg YUCK!! One time I saw a huge cockroach in Penn Station, and I screamed so loud I legitimately scared the cockroach. [emoji136]

I’ve felt so itchy for the last like 12 hours!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I don't mind bugs unless they bite. Definitely not cockroaches. Not pleasant but ok. 
I'm clearing my closet. Found Dior shoes that I bought 3 years ago and never wore. A Chanel handbag and couple of Dior vintage handbags. Feels like I'm 100 years old


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes the giant one who flew in my bosoms was in Atlanta. So many there !!

I usually squish em w a shoe and then get a tissue. Sometimes I have to deliberate on which shoe to use LOL!


----------



## Cookiefiend

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes the giant one who flew in my bosoms was in Atlanta. So many there !!
> 
> I usually squish em w a shoe and then get a tissue. Sometimes I have to deliberate on which shoe to use LOL!



I had a spider run down my shirt once after dinner with a friend… there was - pandemonium shall we say? 
I squish with a shoe first too, unless they're outside. Then I shoo (see what I did there?) them away. Just chased a praying mantis across the driveway so I wouldn't run over it. He might be losing his head soon anyway. 

Spiders and silver fish give me the willies. 
We used to live in an older home and it had 3 1/2 acres, most of it heavily wooded. The former owners had just re-carpeted it and when we moved in, we had some fuzzy bits of carpet lying around. One evening I found a piece lying there and picked it up as I was on the way down the hall to talk to the boys. It moved. I let out a blood-curdling scream - scared the boys and the dog (probably the neighbors too!). I had the heebie-jeebies the rest of the night.


----------



## bobkat1991

Joannadyne said:


> Sorry to hear of DH's back troubles, bobkat. There's nothing worse than when your loved one is in pain. Sending you fortifying hugs!





pigleto972001 said:


> Bobkat... hugs to you. Hope it works out.
> 
> Nicole I also like Oribe!
> 
> 
> Cafecreme, your GF in law to be sounds so cute ! Extra hug to him too
> 
> I hate bugs. Our place had those dang house centipedes for a while. I know they eat other bugs so I wouldn’t go looking for them. If I saw One I’d squish it. They are so dern fast ! After a while I got the reflexes to catch up to them. Haha. Maybe that’s not a good thing ... anyway I haven’t seen them for a while.
> 
> Ugh roaches. Once one flew down my v neck and it was not pretty what happened next ! [emoji50]


Thank you, Joannadyne and pigleto!  *Correction to my original post:  It was actually a neurosurgeon who made the comment to my DH about seeing better back MRI's on quadraplegics!*
Re bugs......I live on two wooded acres.  We just tolerate all the bugs that come in and sit a spell.  I kind of enjoy the cricket who has taken up residence....but I have told all of the creepy crawlies that my peaceful live and let live policy stops at the bedroom door!  If you drop onto me while I am asleep YOU.  WILL. DIE.


----------



## cafecreme15

bobkat1991 said:


> Thank you, Joannadyne and pigleto!  *Correction to my original post:  It was actually a neurosurgeon who made the comment to my DH about seeing better back MRI's on quadraplegics!*
> Re bugs......I live on two wooded acres.  We just tolerate all the bugs that come in and sit a spell.  I kind of enjoy the cricket who has taken up residence....but I have told all of the creepy crawlies that my peaceful live and let live policy stops at the bedroom door!  If you drop onto me while I am asleep YOU.  WILL. DIE.



And rightfully so! Any bug that takes advantage of your very generous policy must meet its maker [emoji109]

This bug conversation has reaffirmed for me that I am not a nature girl.


----------



## Genie27

I'm kinda hoping we go back to talking about netherworld grooming soon. Or the weather.


----------



## Genie27

How about swim wear? Favourite brands, styles? Tips to keep them in good condition after pools and salt water?


----------



## luckylove

Genie27 said:


> How about swim wear? Favourite brands, styles? Tips to keep them in good condition after pools and salt water?



Yes, I would love to hear recommendations for swimwear too! I think I may have to resort to custom made .. I don't know. It is a challenge to find cute swimwear to compliment my body type. I have martian boobs,  and no butt. Usually, if it fits the "girls" it is a bit matronly or I can't mix and match the bottoms.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> How about swim wear? Favourite brands, styles? Tips to keep them in good condition after pools and salt water?



I once bought a Missoni swim suit. And then saw a sign on the label "cannot be used in water"
I am a master of impractical purchases


----------



## JolieS

luckylove said:


> Yes, I would love to hear recommendations for swimwear too! I think I may have to resort to custom made .. I don't know. It is a challenge to find cute swimwear to compliment my body type. I have martian boobs,  and no butt. Usually, if it fits the "girls" it is a bit matronly or I can't mix and match the bottoms.


Have you tried lingerie companies? PrimaDonna, Chantelle, and Maison Lejaby all make swimwear suitable for larger busts, and you can mix and match the bottoms. Good luck in your search!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> How about swim wear? Favourite brands, styles? Tips to keep them in good condition after pools and salt water?



I love Vix! I have maybe like 5-6 suits from here


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> I love Vix! I have maybe like 5-6 suits from here



LOVE Vix! It's my only flattering swimsuit.


----------



## Genie27

luckylove said:


> Yes, I would love to hear recommendations for swimwear too! I think I may have to resort to custom made .. I don't know. It is a challenge to find cute swimwear to compliment my body type. I have martian boobs,  and no butt. Usually, if it fits the "girls" it is a bit matronly or I can't mix and match the bottoms.


I buy Maryan Mehlhorn, Prima Donna, or Empreinte and have mix and matched sizes before. I've also had my bottoms altered, as some of these are pretty full coverage. My lingerie store handles the alterations. Gottex also has some nice ones.

I like underwire style two pieces for the support, and really notice the difference in quick-drying and shape maintenance between good brands and the ones I've found at the mall.


----------



## luckylove

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I once bought a Missoni swim suit. And then saw a sign on the label "cannot be used in water"
> I am a master of impractical purchases



A beautiful sun and lounge suit for sure


JolieS said:


> Have you tried lingerie companies? PrimaDonna, Chantelle, and Maison Lejaby all make swimwear suitable for larger busts, and you can mix and match the bottoms. Good luck in your search!



I had no idea they make swim wear! Thank you for the great suggestions!


----------



## Genie27

I did buy a bandeau and bottom from forever swim, and while the suits are very sexy, I had to wear an old prima donna top under the bandeau - attached them together, so I had the support of the PD top, and the cute look of the bandeau and matching bottom.


----------



## luckylove

Genie27 said:


> I buy Maryan Mehlhorn, Prima Donna, or Empreinte and have mix and matched sizes before. I've also had my bottoms altered, as some of these are pretty full coverage. My lingerie store handles the alterations. Gottex also has some nice ones.
> 
> I like underwire style two pieces for the support, and really notice the difference in quick-drying and shape maintenance between good brands and the ones I've found at the mall.



Thanks, Genie, I will have a look at these.  I have always been hesitant to try and alter the bottoms, but it is something worth considering.


----------



## Genie27

One tip that my fitter suggested is that if you have a bottom you like, to show that to the seamstress so they can match the shape.


----------



## luckylove

Thanks for the tip! I am relieved that I can avoid bathing suit shopping for a little while. This body needs to get back into the gym before bikini season arrives!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> The coat is from the 1960s and uses only Welsh wool. I'm not sure whether it's hand-loomed or not. Lots of tourists and visitors bought them as souvenirs and most date from around the same time. Somewhere I have a whole suit in greens, cape, skirt and waistcoat. They even made bags. Most Welsh sheep are bred now for meat but there is still a wool market.
> 
> I find it very sad to see so many people, older folk included, in manmade poly-fibre fleeces and nylon when tweed and pure wool coats are so much better, in every way.


Your coat is from the 60's?   That's exactly when I was wearing them.   Tweed and pure wool coats are beautiful compared with synthetic fibers but I gather that synthetic fibers can be warmer and lighter weight.   When I lived in Michigan (post-LA) a down jacket got  and a close-fitting rabbit fur hat got me thru the winters.  And long underwear.   These were lightweight. However, I think Sir Edmund Hilary climbed Everest with wool clothing.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> You are darling. I haven't worn the black/green/turquoise one much yet. I have far too many recent scarf acquisitions!!!! Must downsize. Or find a way to wear 2 or 3 different scarves during the day. Wait, I have actually done that.


Moma, that's how the elite and royalty operated -- changing clothes for every meal or event of the day.  That was the point between all the costumes of Downton Abbey.  Of course, you may need a maid or two to keep up with the clock.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Lol!  I don't know if it will help you calm down but house centipedes are the good guys.  They eat termites, cockroaches, fleas, bedbugs, flies, moths, crickets, silverfish, earwigs, and small spiders.  One centipede can take care of _a lot_ of bad bugs because they have a high metabolism. They way to get rid of them is to get rid of whatever it is that they're eating.
> 
> Those big outdoor centipedes eat decaying organic matter, or bad things like grubs and cut-worms.  Basically, weird looking as they are, centipedes are the bugs you don't want to harm.  Think of them kind of like really, really ugly ladybugs.


You mean, they don't just grow more legs to burn off excess calories?    Thanks for this info about helpful critters..


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> And rightfully so! Any bug that takes advantage of your very generous policy must meet its maker [emoji109]
> 
> This bug conversation has reaffirmed for me that I am not a nature girl.


I gather that at your bedroom door, _The bug stops here_!


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Just had the most traumatizing experience involving a centipede and a squirt bottle of bleach....not sure how I’m supposed to calm down to sleep now!


Who won?


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I'm too short to wear large plaid.  I would get about two of those squares on my body and that would be it!


The large plaids have a commanding presence.  I think that's why they don't hang around as a style trend for very long.   Everything else takes second place according to them.


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> Who won?


Me! This was a take-no-prisoners sort of battle


----------



## bobkat1991

eagle1002us said:


> I gather that at your bedroom door, _The bug stops here_!


Now my husband wonders why I am sitting here and giggling wildly at the computer!


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone have any thoughts on LV's RTW collection? I kind of love it!
https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2018-ready-to-wear/louis-vuitton/slideshow/collection#1


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on LV's RTW collection? I kind of love it!
> https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2018-ready-to-wear/louis-vuitton/slideshow/collection#1


I can see the embroidered redingotes (sleeveless and with sleeves) becoming wardrobe staples : very versatile pieces that could be styled many ways. What did you like especially?


----------



## cafecreme15

JolieS said:


> I can see the embroidered redingotes (sleeveless and with sleeves) becoming wardrobe staples : very versatile pieces that could be styled many ways. What did you like especially?


I love the embroidered sleeves (not necessarily the shapes of the jackets as they are - very 17th century menswear), the semi-sheer voluminous sleeve blouses, and nearly all of the dresses. In fact, now that I take another look, the collection seems to be very royal court inspired, from the shapes of the jackets, the voluminous blouses under the vests, etc.


----------



## cafecreme15

Also thought you ladies might enjoy this photo archive from Vogue - all the incredible sets of Chanel runway shows for the past 12 years. 
http://www.vogue.co.uk/gallery/chanel-sets


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> Moma, that's how the elite and royalty operated -- changing clothes for every meal or event of the day.  That was the point between all the costumes of Downton Abbey.  Of course, you may need a maid or two to keep up with the clock.


Downton was apparently very well heated. Those gals never wore wraps in those cavernous rooms.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Thank you! I'm actually having milk right now with my Haagen-Dazs ice cream bar reading about cafecreme's centepede and your cricket.


What is it about milk that's associated with crickets?


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Downton was apparently very well heated. Those gals never wore wraps in those cavernous rooms.


I never noticed forests around the manor.  Probably that's why they were wearing light evening dress so much of the time:  they consumed the forests.  Now, I watched it for awhile but I couldn't stand a couple of the major actors.  So maybe I missed the forest scenes.   Liked Brideshead Revisited much better (now that's an oldie!).


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Ha, compared to centipedes crickets aren't so bad! I saw my first one here last week....at 1:30am.....when DS1 "snuck" into my room....his new room has skylights and apparently a cricket 'dropped in' and landed On His Pillow....and it was suddenly MY job to do something about it!
> 
> I don't like to kill bugs, so I just very slowly and carefully took the pillow outside....and left the whole thing on our front portico, saying "I'll wash the pillow and the case in the morning...zzzz.....zzz" and went back to sleep.
> 
> DH was wondering why there was a pillow on our front porch in the morning!


That's easy.  You were simply waiting for a stray King Charles Spaniel to come along and pose for a picture on the pillow..


----------



## eagle1002us

bobkat1991 said:


> Thank you, Joannadyne and pigleto!  *Correction to my original post:  It was actually a neurosurgeon who made the comment to my DH about seeing better back MRI's on quadraplegics!*
> Re bugs......I live on two wooded acres.  We just tolerate all the bugs that come in and sit a spell.  I kind of enjoy the cricket who has taken up residence....but I have told all of the creepy crawlies that my peaceful live and let live policy stops at the bedroom door!  If you drop onto me while I am asleep YOU.  WILL. DIE.


I am not an expert about backs.  But I've been told by PT's that strengthening the core makes a difference in back strength or reduced pain.   Does this factor into your DH's condition?


----------



## EmileH

Downton was absolutely fabulous and so were the clothes. 

Cafecreme the LV pieces are nice to look at. Very pretty. I don't see anything that I could actually wear.


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> For those that like to travel organised take look at this beauty:
> 
> http://www.valextra.com/en-us/borsa-da-viaggio-versatile-marasca/
> 
> I would just like to own it. Maybe pack, walk round the garden and un-pack.



Oh I LOVE this *Papertiger*!! Get it ((even if it is for parading around the garden) ..wait. Am I supposed to talk you out of it?Just checked..Thank god we're not in the "resolutions" thread.  Ok yes, gosh this is the ultimate in packing cubes and I can feel the dreamy supple buttery leather (where's that faint emoticon?). Are you getting it? Yes yes YES


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

bobkat1991 said:


> Now my husband wonders why I am sitting here and giggling wildly at the computer!



After our discussion of each other's underwear, mine doesn't even bother to ask. Or perhaps he is afraid of what he might hear (no, I didn't tell him about the grooming discussion).


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> I love the embroidered sleeves (not necessarily the shapes of the jackets as they are - very 17th century menswear), the semi-sheer voluminous sleeve blouses, and nearly all of the dresses. In fact, now that I take another look, the collection seems to be very royal court inspired, from the shapes of the jackets, the voluminous blouses under the vests, etc.


Yes, I loved some of the little dresses. Very fresh for a dressy summer evening.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> How about swim wear? Favourite brands, styles? Tips to keep them in good condition after pools and salt water?



I stick to Eres https://www.eresparis.com/en/beach-collection/c/unp, sometimes I look at Biliblond for style https://biliblond.com/ though they tend to be higher cut and Speedo if I'm desperate (sporty is always a good look).  

Even just being by the beach your costume will get sprayed with salt. Just rinse your costume out and it should be fine. Elastic and lycra will corrode with time just sitting in draws, check your swimwear draw intermittently and chuck anything that is on the turn. 

To maximise use I sometime wear costumes as leotards and bodies away from water (which is why I normally stay away from exotic prints and tropical motifs). I would totally have made an exception for H's Flamingo Party in navy/pink this year which came in 2 one-piece versions - only I didn't really go on holiday. 

Glad you asked because I've never asked myself so writing this mostly for me. I have really strong views regards swimwear. Trying to nail those views is rather harder.

There's never been more choice in swimwear, it's never been harder to find a decent one. 

Holiday? Buy one swimsuit before, check out the vibe when you get there. Disregard and be thankful you have at least one costume to wear that isn't 3 pieces of dental floss or rejoice you have some money left to pick-up some local pieces. There was a little shop almost on the seafront in Nice, I could never find such nice swimwear/lingerie/cover-ups/bits as in that shop, so any amazing shops for swimwear in most resorts.

Pool wear is not the same as swimwear.  

No skirts, no ruching, no frills or flouncing, no g-strong, no ties, no bows, no wet-look, no sequins/beads/embroidery, no bandeaus.  No tie-dye, no cute, no large/over-visible logos and nothing cut to the navel.  

If you find the perfect swimsuit, buy 10. The bus never stops there twice. 

Must be totally opaque and lined in and out of water

Must have a decent seat or stay put, can't stand ride-up

Some of the lingerie brands do good swimwear but I don't want to actually look like I'm in shape wear. 

I don't want  I don't like over designed swimwear, coz sometimes I want to swim

Most swim colours are made for wonderful tans and beach fun, and the thought of me in a white or turquoise swimsuit is laughable, even at the end of a sunny holiday let alone in a indoor pool. I like brown, amber, wood, rust, dark red navy and black.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I never noticed forests around the manor.  Probably that's why they were wearing light evening dress so much of the time:  they consumed the forests.  Now, I watched it for awhile but I couldn't stand a couple of the major actors.  So maybe I missed the forest scenes.   Liked Brideshead Revisited much better (now that's an oldie!).



I think Bridies' on Youtube (or at least it was)


----------



## papertiger

I loved Versailles, series, title music and most of the actors (but especially Philippe/Vlahos). 

I even bought the scarf - OK, no I lie, I bought the scarf because of Versailles the actual palace, happy memories of family holidays, but I was very happy to wear the carre as tribute to well done TV. 

I have friends who usually hate period drama but liked V.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Oh I LOVE this *Papertiger*!! Get it ((even if it is for parading around the garden) ..wait. Am I supposed to talk you out of it?Just checked..Thank god we're not in the "resolutions" thread.  Ok yes, gosh this is the ultimate in packing cubes and I can feel the dreamy supple buttery leather (where's that faint emoticon?). Are you getting it? Yes yes YES



As much as I like H for bags I think I prefer Val for travel. I don't know if I'm getting it, I missed out on a pretty (JlC) watch at auction and illogically feel as though I deserve it as a consolation prize, but I have very good luggage already (vintage LV, Gucci, vintage Burberry, DVF, Antler and so on). I am just admiring for now


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> I love the embroidered sleeves (not necessarily the shapes of the jackets as they are - very 17th century menswear), the semi-sheer voluminous sleeve blouses, and nearly all of the dresses. In fact, now that I take another look, the collection seems to be very royal court inspired, from the shapes of the jackets, the voluminous blouses under the vests, etc.



I'd love to have one of those embellished cutaway jackets to wear with jeans, a plain tee and cowboy boots.   I used to wear a lot of LV RTW but recently have found very little that I like.  I love this collection though.  Very fun.  I'm dying for some long vests.


----------



## MSO13

I live in the US but packing cubes are not something I was aware of. I'm a pretty good packer for work but when it comes to vacations, I love to over pack. I was at Container Store the other night and they have a whole aisle devoted to packing cubes and bags. Who knew? 

We were buying some drawer organizers for our new bathroom. It's finally finished, now I'm just waiting for a few free days to actually move our stuff into the room. It's been really fun creating a modern space in our old stone house and with our master suite on the 3rd floor, the stairs are good exercise. First thing I've moved is all my bags of course  

It was our wedding anniversary the other day, because we have made our home the focus this year with more to come next month with new hardscape for all the walkways, we got each other fluffy new towels to go with the master bath. DH had the WORST towels when were dating and I'm slowly throwing them away when he's not looking. I don't know why he likes them old and scratchy but he conceded the new ones are quite nice.  PS I just googled and apparently linens are a good 8th anniversary  gift as we don't need any Bronze or Pottery! 

Based on our experience renovating the house over the last few years, we've broken the yard into 4 quadrants so that we don't start too much and go at DH's slow, deliberate decision making pace. We have an unusually large yard for a city home and it's overwhelming. The yard is so overgrown right now it still makes the house look haunted which works for October but I'll have to work on making it more festive and welcoming for November.  A few years ago I went crazy with holiday decorating and I think this year I may find the energy to tackle it again. The holidays are a busy time at work for me and usually I'm too busy and our house is an afterthought but I really want to have people over for the holidays now that we have no interior areas under construction.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> I stick to Eres https://www.eresparis.com/en/beach-collection/c/unp, sometimes I look at Biliblond for style https://biliblond.com/ though they tend to be higher cut and Speedo if I'm desperate (sporty is always a good look).
> 
> Even just being by the beach your costume will get sprayed with salt. Just rinse your costume out and it should be fine. Elastic and lycra will corrode with time just sitting in draws, check your swimwear draw intermittently and chuck anything that is on the turn.
> 
> To maximise use I sometime wear costumes as leotards and bodies away from water (which is why I normally stay away from exotic prints and tropical motifs). I would totally have made an exception for H's Flamingo Party in navy/pink this year which came in 2 one-piece versions - only I didn't really go on holiday.
> 
> Glad you asked because I've never asked myself so writing this mostly for me. I have really strong views regards swimwear. Trying to nail those views is rather harder.
> 
> There's never been more choice in swimwear, it's never been harder to find a decent one.
> 
> Holiday? Buy one swimsuit before, check out the vibe when you get there. Disregard and be thankful you have at least one costume to wear that isn't 3 pieces of dental floss or rejoice you have some money left to pick-up some local pieces. There was a little shop almost on the seafront in Nice, I could never find such nice swimwear/lingerie/cover-ups/bits as in that shop, so any amazing shops for swimwear in most resorts.
> 
> Pool wear is not the same as swimwear.
> 
> No skirts, no ruching, no frills or flouncing, no g-strong, no ties, no bows, no wet-look, no sequins/beads/embroidery, no bandeaus.  No tie-dye, no cute, no large/over-visible logos and nothing cut to the navel.
> 
> If you find the perfect swimsuit, buy 10. The bus never stops there twice.
> 
> Must be totally opaque and lined in and out of water
> 
> Must have a decent seat or stay put, can't stand ride-up
> 
> Some of the lingerie brands do good swimwear but I don't want to actually look like I'm in shape wear.
> 
> I don't want  I don't like over designed swimwear, coz sometimes I want to swim
> 
> Most swim colours are made for wonderful tans and beach fun, and the thought of me in a white or turquoise swimsuit is laughable, even at the end of a sunny holiday let alone in a indoor pool. I like brown, amber, wood, rust, dark red navy and black.



That's a very good point to bring a suit on vacation but plan to buy one on location.  It is always fun to wear something with the local flare.  

For regular duty I like Body Glove because I can buy the tops and bottoms separately, and I'm usually wearing a rash guard to keep my chest/back/shoulders out of the sun as much as possible.  I'm loving the new long sleeve one-piece "board suits" also, although I don't have one yet.


----------



## MSO13

papertiger said:


> As much as I like H for bags I think I prefer Val for travel. I don't know if I'm getting it, I missed out on a pretty (JlC) watch at auction and illogically feel as though I deserve it as a consolation prize, but I have very good luggage already (vintage LV, Gucci, vintage Burberry, DVF, Antler and so on). I am just admiring for now



I know that feeling of a consolation prize. I love Valextra's clean lines but have no need for luggage. I had a Gucci duffle for one trip but it was too heavy and as it was the Tian print, I felt self conscious. I'm back to my old hard side spinners in steel gray. I still long for an old Gucci carpet bag style though...


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> What is it about milk that's associated with crickets?



Crickets taste better with milk.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Downton was absolutely fabulous and so were the clothes.
> 
> Cafecreme the LV pieces are nice to look at. Very pretty. I don't see anything that I could actually wear.


Absolutely Fabulous was also absolutely fabulous (and so were the clothes)! I loved that show.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I live on the beach (literally) but go to the pool (it is chilled, the sea is too hot). So have a closet full of swimwear. Definitely Eres. Remember one old Dior. Two sets of Hermes (pareo, coverup and swim suit), one la perla and many many  more. Dior surprisingly survived many years.


----------



## momasaurus

MSO13 said:


> I live in the US but packing cubes are not something I was aware of. I'm a pretty good packer for work but when it comes to vacations, I love to over pack. I was at Container Store the other night and they have a whole aisle devoted to packing cubes and bags. Who knew?
> 
> We were buying some drawer organizers for our new bathroom. It's finally finished, now I'm just waiting for a few free days to actually move our stuff into the room. It's been really fun creating a modern space in our old stone house and with our master suite on the 3rd floor, the stairs are good exercise. First thing I've moved is all my bags of course
> 
> It was our wedding anniversary the other day, because we have made our home the focus this year with more to come next month with new hardscape for all the walkways, we got each other fluffy new towels to go with the master bath. DH had the WORST towels when were dating and I'm slowly throwing them away when he's not looking. I don't know why he likes them old and scratchy but he conceded the new ones are quite nice.  PS I just googled and apparently linens are a good 8th anniversary  gift as we don't need any Bronze or Pottery!
> 
> Based on our experience renovating the house over the last few years, we've broken the yard into 4 quadrants so that we don't start too much and go at DH's slow, deliberate decision making pace. We have an unusually large yard for a city home and it's overwhelming. The yard is so overgrown right now it still makes the house look haunted which works for October but I'll have to work on making it more festive and welcoming for November.  A few years ago I went crazy with holiday decorating and I think this year I may find the energy to tackle it again. The holidays are a busy time at work for me and usually I'm too busy and our house is an afterthought but I really want to have people over for the holidays now that we have no interior areas under construction.



Everything about this post makes me happy. New fluffy towels are the best!! I hope you post pix of before/after bathroom when it's all finished.
I feel like I might be up for holiday (over-)decorating this year also! I have a haunted-looking yard also.


----------



## MSO13

momasaurus said:


> Absolutely Fabulous was also absolutely fabulous (and so were the clothes)! I loved that show.



it’s Lacroix, dahling-Lacroix!!!


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> That's a very good point to bring a suit on vacation but plan to buy one on location.  It is always fun to wear something with the local flare.
> 
> For regular duty I like Body Glove because I can buy the tops and bottoms separately, and I'm usually wearing a rash guard to keep my chest/back/shoulders out of the sun as much as possible.  I'm loving the new long sleeve one-piece "board suits" also, although I don't have one yet.




Some ladies buy _only_ before they go and miss out on some really fab treats or end up with far too many.

It depends where you go though, I remember I went to Juan les Pins at 18 and though I acquiesced and gave up my one piece and bought some metallic gold bottoms (only) I would never have worn what most women were buying and wearing there. 

You can do that with Eres too, you create your own 2-piece https://www.eresparis.com/en/beach-collection/magic/cfg/slideshow/03170600611/04170400611


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I live on the beach (literally) but go to the pool (it is chilled, the sea is too hot). So have a closet full of swimwear. Definitely Eres. Remember one old Dior. Two sets of Hermes (pareo, coverup and swim suit), one la perla and many many  more. Dior surprisingly survived many years.



Sounds gorgeous!

Another Dior fan here. Do they even do beach/pool wear anymore?

La Perla was one of my first 'designer' bikinis (fold-over  or high waistband bottoms and cut-in shoulders in grey heather and neon reverse). No idea what happened to it.

Which designs did you get at H. Please review their swimwear, I'm always tempted and then forget to ask. Made giddy by the smell f silk and leather LOL.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> Some ladies buy _only_ before they go and miss out on some really fab treats or end up with far too many.
> 
> It depends where you go though, I remember I went to Juan les Pins at 18 and though I acquiesced and gave up my one piece and bought some metallic gold bottoms (only) I would never have worn what most women were buying and wearing there.
> 
> You can do that with Eres too, you create your own 2-piece https://www.eresparis.com/en/beach-collection/magic/cfg/slideshow/03170600611/04170400611



I love with Eres that you can search by color!


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> I'd love to have one of those embellished cutaway jackets to wear with jeans, a plain tee and cowboy boots.   I used to wear a lot of LV RTW but recently have found very little that I like.  I love this collection though.  Very fun.  I'm dying for some long vests.



Tell me more (I still have some bits from MJ's time, I've never heard of anyone else buying LV RTW).


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> ...It depends where you go though, I remember I went to Juan les Pins at 18 and though I acquiesced and gave up my one piece and bought some metallic gold bottoms (only) I would never have worn what most women were buying and wearing there.




Lol!  So true!  I've been on vacation in some hot and exotic locale, and in that tropical island-y atmosphere (and the associated alcohol induced haze) have bought things like little orange crochet bikinis.    I get home and think, what was I thinking?!?  I will never wear this again!


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> I love with Eres that you can search by color!



 and the colours are diverse but sensible. They sell out in quite a few sizes early on online, you pretty much have to snap them up (good if you know absolutely what suits) or find a b&m retailer to try on.


----------



## JolieS

papertiger said:


> As much as I like H for bags I think I prefer Val for travel. I don't know if I'm getting it, I missed out on a pretty (JlC) watch at auction and illogically feel as though I deserve it as a consolation prize, but I have very good luggage already (vintage LV, Gucci, vintage Burberry, DVF, Antler and so on). I am just admiring for now


Yes. For me I need tough polycarbonate luggage that can take a beating. But the Valextra handbags are truly fabulous: beautiful quality and outstanding customer service with no attitude.  Next time in Milan I’m going to do a custom order of the Lascala clutch in croc. They say the experience is unforgettable - you get to pick the actual skin.


----------



## JolieS

prepster said:


> I'd love to have one of those embellished cutaway jackets to wear with jeans, a plain tee and cowboy boots.   I used to wear a lot of LV RTW but recently have found very little that I like.  I love this collection though.  Very fun.  I'm dying for some long vests.


I can see the vests with a long, airy white linen dress or in winter with a pair of the new wide velvet trousers. Versatile pieces for sure.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> Tell me more (I still have some bits from MJ's time, I've never heard of anyone else buying LV RTW).



I used to love LV.  They always had something sumptuous--F/W Leather jackets or cashmere dresses or marvelous coats.  (I rarely buy anything for Spring/Summer.)  I'm hoping this is a turning point for NG and he's worked out some of the kinks.


----------



## papertiger

In Italy and France I notice a lot of guys shopping for their girlfriends


JolieS said:


> Yes. For me I need tough polycarbonate luggage that can take a beating. But the Valextra handbags are truly fabulous: beautiful quality and outstanding customer service with no attitude.  *Next time in Milan I’m going to do a custom order of the Lascala clutch in croc. *They say the experience is unforgettable - you get to pick the actual skin.



Fantastic, please keep us updated. It will be exceptional. 

V used to do custom orders on everything. I had a med Milano bag that I custom ordered in a normal leather, their iconic P. Blanco on the outside and Rosso on the inside. My mother has the bag now but it was 'wow'.


----------



## prepster

JolieS said:


> I can see the vests with a long, airy white linen dress or in winter with a pair of the new wide velvet trousers. Versatile pieces for sure.



Or leather pants.  I think the key (for me anyway) is to keep the rest of the outfit pretty sober and straightforward.



JolieS said:


> Yes. For me I need tough polycarbonate luggage that can take a beating. But the Valextra handbags are truly fabulous: beautiful quality and outstanding customer service with no attitude.  Next time in Milan I’m going to do a custom order of the Lascala clutch in croc. They say the experience is unforgettable - you get to pick the actual skin.



I love the Iside backpack.


----------



## Genie27

JolieS said:


> Yes. For me I need tough polycarbonate luggage that can take a beating. But the Valextra handbags are truly fabulous: beautiful quality and outstanding customer service with no attitude.  Next time in Milan I’m going to do a custom order of the Lascala clutch in croc. They say the experience is unforgettable - you get to pick the actual skin.


That sounds like an amazing experience! And it is a beautiful, quintessential clutch/evening bag. Do you have an idea of colours you might go for?


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> As much as I like H for bags I think I prefer Val for travel. I don't know if I'm getting it, I *missed out on a pretty (JlC) watch at auction and illogically feel as though I deserve it as a consolation prize*, but I have very good luggage already (vintage LV, Gucci, vintage Burberry, DVF, Antler and so on). I am just admiring for now



  Yeah I've felt that need for consolation.

Re: travel...I like to travel light and just have a small tweed Hartman on wheels with a larger bag that doubles as large purse, like the LV speedy30 or my dark fuschia YSL majorelle. This configuration only works for short trips to warm places. If I had to pack a lot of shoes, bags, or coats, I'd have to check a larger suitcase.  

Curious...it is a function of duration and destination, many pairs of shoes do people take?


----------



## essiedub

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I live on the beach (literally) but go to the pool (it is chilled, the *sea is too hot*). So have a closet full of swimwear. Definitely Eres. Remember one old Dior. Two sets of Hermes (pareo, coverup and swim suit), one la perla and many many  more. Dior surprisingly survived many years.



Whoa really? So the water is hot like a spa tub? That's incredible!  Sheikha I think you said you're in UAE?  Well the ocean near me is in the 50's and windy.  I'd never go in.  I prefer a pool to sea/ocean any day of the week. I know I'm in the minority...I'm just not into sand and seaweed, shells etc. Truth be told, I just prefer not to be seen in a swimsuit


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Downton was absolutely fabulous and so were the clothes.
> 
> Cafecreme the LV pieces are nice to look at. Very pretty. I don't see anything that I could actually wear.


I really need to watch Downton! Cant believe I haven't gotten around to it yet. I need to keep a running list of shows I mean to watch. I think if styled right with an outfit that is minimalist and streamlined, the voluminous blouses could be worn as is, as could a couple of the dresses on a warm summer evening. I think there is a lot of potential to rework some of the jackets so they are easily wearable IRL.



papertiger said:


> I loved Versailles, series, title music and most of the actors (but especially Philippe/Vlahos).
> 
> I even bought the scarf - OK, no I lie, I bought the scarf because of Versailles the actual palace, happy memories of family holidays, but I was very happy to wear the carre as tribute to well done TV.
> 
> I have friends who usually hate period drama but liked V.



I've been meaning to watch this to! I LOVE French history.  Also, what scarf do you have that is Versailles inspired?



prepster said:


> I'd love to have one of those embellished cutaway jackets to wear with jeans, a plain tee and cowboy boots.   I used to wear a lot of LV RTW but recently have found very little that I like.  I love this collection though.  Very fun.  I'm dying for some long vests.


Those jackets would look great styled that way! If anyone can pull it off, it's you! I really love the historical inspiration. 


MSO13 said:


> I live in the US but packing cubes are not something I was aware of. I'm a pretty good packer for work but when it comes to vacations, I love to over pack. I was at Container Store the other night and they have a whole aisle devoted to packing cubes and bags. Who knew?
> 
> We were buying some drawer organizers for our new bathroom. It's finally finished, now I'm just waiting for a few free days to actually move our stuff into the room. It's been really fun creating a modern space in our old stone house and with our master suite on the 3rd floor, the stairs are good exercise. First thing I've moved is all my bags of course
> 
> It was our wedding anniversary the other day, because we have made our home the focus this year with more to come next month with new hardscape for all the walkways, we got each other fluffy new towels to go with the master bath. DH had the WORST towels when were dating and I'm slowly throwing them away when he's not looking. I don't know why he likes them old and scratchy but he conceded the new ones are quite nice.  PS I just googled and apparently linens are a good 8th anniversary  gift as we don't need any Bronze or Pottery!
> 
> Based on our experience renovating the house over the last few years, we've broken the yard into 4 quadrants so that we don't start too much and go at DH's slow, deliberate decision making pace. We have an unusually large yard for a city home and it's overwhelming. The yard is so overgrown right now it still makes the house look haunted which works for October but I'll have to work on making it more festive and welcoming for November.  A few years ago I went crazy with holiday decorating and I think this year I may find the energy to tackle it again. The holidays are a busy time at work for me and usually I'm too busy and our house is an afterthought but I really want to have people over for the holidays now that we have no interior areas under construction.



Happy Anniversary MrsO!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Let's talk about upstairs hair.   I can hear the mass sigh of relief at the word "upstairs".   

I'll give you the story of my hair issue, but where I am going is, "Has anyone cut their own hair (short or very short)?   Is there any way to learn other than you tube?

In my 30s I got my hair cut short and the cut was fabulous and the hairdresser became an awesome friend.   This was in Ohio.   So then I move to CA.   I hate finding a new hairdresser.   Finally find one and stayed with her roughly 15 years.   I even drove from LA to San Diego just to keep using her after a couple of unsatisfying stints with other hair dressers.   Then when I moved to FL I just let my hair grow out and wore it in a ponytail just to avoid having to find a hairdresser.   I tried 2 for color, but didn't like them.

Last year I saw a woman in the grocery with a good cut and asked for her hairdresser's name.   He turned out to be a sweetheart.   Kind and hilariously funny.   Liking my hairdresser is very important to me.   He does great color, but the cut is mediocre.   I think it is because he cuts little old ladies hair as a huge percentage of the population is old.   

Last week at an orchestra concert I saw a woman with a killer cut.  Best I can describe it is it was an upswept mullet with the tips lightened on top.    It was really a sculptural work of art.   I almost approached her but the get to your seats bell sounded.   Weirdly enough, DH and I went bar hopping afterwards and there she was at the 2nd bar.   It turns out that she cuts it herself with her DH's beard clippers.    

That got me thinking.   I really don't want to hunt for another hairdresser but I don't want my hair to be so boring.   I am wondering about sniping at it myself.   I don't think it can look worse, but I could be wrong.   It should tell me something that my hair is so hard to cut.   It really needs to be cut dry because the small amount of natural curl fakes people out and they get it uneven looking or too short in spots.   

I am also thinking about going to DH's barber.   And I am thinking about being a stalker and just sitting outside of the 3 salons near my house to see if any great cuts come out of one of them.   And finally I am thinking about talking with my current guy and asking for a referral to someone who does razor cuts or precision cuts.   I don't even know what those terms mean, but they sound like what I want.  I would want him to continue to color my hair, but the type of cut I want is just not his go to default.   

So you can visual my problem, here are pics that are not me.    Currently my hair is in a bad version of the first 2  cuts.   I have flat spots or betty boop waves in the humidity or gouges when I ask him to cut it over my ears.   Sounds awful doesn't it.  It is really just not quite right and mediocre.  The difference in humidity between CA and FL is giving my hair fits.





Here is what my hair looked like in my 30s with my first great cut.  Oh to only find someone who could do that cut again.  Looking at these pics is making me realize my hair is too long.   



I might even go the Jamie Lee Curtis route.   It seems like that would be easier to do myself.




All input welcome.


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Yeah I've felt that need for consolation.
> 
> Re: travel...I like to travel light and just have a small tweed Hartman on wheels with a larger bag that doubles as large purse, like the LV speedy30 or my dark fuschia YSL majorelle. This configuration only works for short trips to warm places. If I had to pack a lot of shoes, bags, or coats, I'd have to check a larger suitcase.
> 
> *Curious...it is a function of duration and destination, many pairs of shoes do people take?*



As few as poss


----------



## EmileH

Cordie, they are lovely hairstyles. The thought of cutting it myself or going to a barber frankly horrifies me. You need to find the best stylist possible. For me if my hair is too short it looks terrible in humidity. I need it longer to weigh it down or when truly out of control to pull it back. Try Oribe. They are the best for humidity control but at some point nothing can combat humidity.

Shoes on trips: it's tough. They take up a lot of space. I try to stick with black. My minimum for a week long city vacation is one pair of flats, one reasonable pair of heels and one pair of ankle boots. If I have extra room I can add one extra pair.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Let's talk about upstairs hair.   I can hear the mass sigh of relief at the word "upstairs".
> 
> I'll give you the story of my hair issue, but where I am going is, "Has anyone cut their own hair (short or very short)?   Is there any way to learn other than you tube?
> 
> In my 30s I got my hair cut short and the cut was fabulous and the hairdresser became an awesome friend.   This was in Ohio.   So then I move to CA.   I hate finding a new hairdresser.   Finally find one and stayed with her roughly 15 years.   I even drove from LA to San Diego just to keep using her after a couple of unsatisfying stints with other hair dressers.   Then when I moved to FL I just let my hair grow out and wore it in a ponytail just to avoid having to find a hairdresser.   I tried 2 for color, but didn't like them.
> 
> Last year I saw a woman in the grocery with a good cut and asked for her hairdresser's name.   He turned out to be a sweetheart.   Kind and hilariously funny.   Liking my hairdresser is very important to me.   He does great color, but the cut is mediocre.   I think it is because he cuts little old ladies hair as a huge percentage of the population is old.
> 
> Last week at an orchestra concert I saw a woman with a killer cut.  Best I can describe it is it was an upswept mullet with the tips lightened on top.    It was really a sculptural work of art.   I almost approached her but the get to your seats bell sounded.   Weirdly enough, DH and I went bar hopping afterwards and there she was at the 2nd bar.   It turns out that she cuts it herself with her DH's beard clippers.
> 
> That got me thinking.   I really don't want to hunt for another hairdresser but I don't want my hair to be so boring.   I am wondering about sniping at it myself.   I don't think it can look worse, but I could be wrong.   It should tell me something that my hair is so hard to cut.   It really needs to be cut dry because the small amount of natural curl fakes people out and they get it uneven looking or too short in spots.
> 
> I am also thinking about going to DH's barber.   And I am thinking about being a stalker and just sitting outside of the 3 salons near my house to see if any great cuts come out of one of them.   And finally I am thinking about talking with my current guy and asking for a referral to someone who does razor cuts or precision cuts.   I don't even know what those terms mean, but they sound like what I want.  I would want him to continue to color my hair, but the type of cut I want is just not his go to default.
> 
> So you can visual my problem, here are pics that are not me.    Currently my hair is in a bad version of the first 2  cuts.   I have flat spots or betty boop waves in the humidity or gouges when I ask him to cut it over my ears.   Sounds awful doesn't it.  It is really just not quite right and mediocre.  The difference in humidity between CA and FL is giving my hair fits.
> 
> View attachment 3843139
> View attachment 3843140
> 
> 
> Here is what my hair looked like in my 30s with my first great cut.  Oh to only find someone who could do that cut again.  Looking at these pics is making me realize my hair is too long.
> View attachment 3843141
> 
> 
> I might even go the Jamie Lee Curtis route.   It seems like that would be easier to do myself.
> View attachment 3843142
> View attachment 3843143
> 
> 
> All input welcome.



I'm fairly adventurous and have been known to do all kinds of stuff to my hair but I don't think I'd attempt a short haircut. You need someone with skill to keep the length on the front pieces and undercut the rest so it doesn't get too poofy. A men's barber can do this if you bring in the "Bieber" cut which is still popular but I might try a hip stylist for the first round to make sure you like it, then you can figure out how to maintain. 

Sadly my texture isn't great for super short. I looked good with a shaved head and chin length bob but everything in between was just bad, awkward hair. Now I basically wear my hair like I did when I was 5, baby short bangs and medium long messy waves. 

I'm making an effort to blow dry less since I'm spinning so much, I wear it in a bun with just clean/dried bangs. My hair looks better for it already.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> I think Bridies' on Youtube (or at least it was)


Thank you for that info papertiger!


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Everything about this post makes me happy. New fluffy towels are the best!! I hope you post pix of before/after bathroom when it's all finished.
> I feel like I might be up for holiday (over-)decorating this year also! I have a haunted-looking yard also.


Which reminds me that I have to retrieve my plushie pumpkin (Jack O'Lantern) from the closet and put it in the curio. The pumpkin used to wail when squeezed but the battery died.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> Sounds gorgeous!
> 
> Another Dior fan here. Do they even do beach/pool wear anymore?
> 
> La Perla was one of my first 'designer' bikinis (fold-over  or high waistband bottoms and cut-in shoulders in grey heather and neon reverse). No idea what happened to it.
> 
> Which designs did you get at H. Please review their swimwear, I'm always tempted and then forget to ask. Made giddy by the smell f silk and leather LOL.



My Dior is at least 5 years old. Still looks good
As for H, nothing special. My sheikh was going to the UK and I did not know what to order - so ordered 2 complete swim sets. They are 1-piece. And because I had abdominoplasty, I can finally wear bikinis for the first time in my life, so forgot about all my 1-pieces. But of course had to wear H at a beach club in Marbella (I don't think I would be allowed in otherwise).
I really liked the recent design by La Perla with pearl embellishments. But the price (over 700€)... Is it worth it? Are the pearls even going to stay on in the water or its ok "not to be used in water"


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Let's talk about upstairs hair.   I can hear the mass sigh of relief at the word "upstairs".
> 
> I'll give you the story of my hair issue, but where I am going is, "Has anyone cut their own hair (short or very short)?   Is there any way to learn other than you tube?
> 
> In my 30s I got my hair cut short and the cut was fabulous and the hairdresser became an awesome friend.   This was in Ohio.   So then I move to CA.   I hate finding a new hairdresser.   Finally find one and stayed with her roughly 15 years.   I even drove from LA to San Diego just to keep using her after a couple of unsatisfying stints with other hair dressers.   Then when I moved to FL I just let my hair grow out and wore it in a ponytail just to avoid having to find a hairdresser.   I tried 2 for color, but didn't like them.
> 
> Last year I saw a woman in the grocery with a good cut and asked for her hairdresser's name.   He turned out to be a sweetheart.   Kind and hilariously funny.   Liking my hairdresser is very important to me.   He does great color, but the cut is mediocre.   I think it is because he cuts little old ladies hair as a huge percentage of the population is old.
> 
> Last week at an orchestra concert I saw a woman with a killer cut.  Best I can describe it is it was an upswept mullet with the tips lightened on top.    It was really a sculptural work of art.   I almost approached her but the get to your seats bell sounded.   Weirdly enough, DH and I went bar hopping afterwards and there she was at the 2nd bar.   It turns out that she cuts it herself with her DH's beard clippers.
> 
> That got me thinking.   I really don't want to hunt for another hairdresser but I don't want my hair to be so boring.   I am wondering about sniping at it myself.   I don't think it can look worse, but I could be wrong.   It should tell me something that my hair is so hard to cut.   It really needs to be cut dry because the small amount of natural curl fakes people out and they get it uneven looking or too short in spots.
> 
> I am also thinking about going to DH's barber.   And I am thinking about being a stalker and just sitting outside of the 3 salons near my house to see if any great cuts come out of one of them.   And finally I am thinking about talking with my current guy and asking for a referral to someone who does razor cuts or precision cuts.   I don't even know what those terms mean, but they sound like what I want.  I would want him to continue to color my hair, but the type of cut I want is just not his go to default.
> 
> So you can visual my problem, here are pics that are not me.    Currently my hair is in a bad version of the first 2  cuts.   I have flat spots or betty boop waves in the humidity or gouges when I ask him to cut it over my ears.   Sounds awful doesn't it.  It is really just not quite right and mediocre.  The difference in humidity between CA and FL is giving my hair fits.
> 
> View attachment 3843139
> View attachment 3843140
> 
> 
> Here is what my hair looked like in my 30s with my first great cut.  Oh to only find someone who could do that cut again.  Looking at these pics is making me realize my hair is too long.
> View attachment 3843141
> 
> 
> I might even go the Jamie Lee Curtis route.   It seems like that would be easier to do myself.
> View attachment 3843142
> View attachment 3843143
> 
> 
> All input welcome.



I don't have any suggestions but what a fantastic post, like an article.

I cut my hair myself but it's easier because of being long, (hopefully) one length and not bolt straight (therefore allowing for a little imperfection). I keep my hair long because I think it suits me better and allows for more styling options. My mother likes her hair short and bemoans the 'old lady' cuts she's given in the UK, she says that no one is that old anymore. My advice is to find a French, Italian, Greek or Spanish to cut your hair because my mother never had any problem in those countries finding a hairdresser, the women wouldn't put up with it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Let's talk about upstairs hair.   I can hear the mass sigh of relief at the word "upstairs".
> 
> I'll give you the story of my hair issue, but where I am going is, "Has anyone cut their own hair (short or very short)?   Is there any way to learn other than you tube?
> 
> In my 30s I got my hair cut short and the cut was fabulous and the hairdresser became an awesome friend.   This was in Ohio.   So then I move to CA.   I hate finding a new hairdresser.   Finally find one and stayed with her roughly 15 years.   I even drove from LA to San Diego just to keep using her after a couple of unsatisfying stints with other hair dressers.   Then when I moved to FL I just let my hair grow out and wore it in a ponytail just to avoid having to find a hairdresser.   I tried 2 for color, but didn't like them.
> 
> Last year I saw a woman in the grocery with a good cut and asked for her hairdresser's name.   He turned out to be a sweetheart.   Kind and hilariously funny.   Liking my hairdresser is very important to me.   He does great color, but the cut is mediocre.   I think it is because he cuts little old ladies hair as a huge percentage of the population is old.
> 
> Last week at an orchestra concert I saw a woman with a killer cut.  Best I can describe it is it was an upswept mullet with the tips lightened on top.    It was really a sculptural work of art.   I almost approached her but the get to your seats bell sounded.   Weirdly enough, DH and I went bar hopping afterwards and there she was at the 2nd bar.   It turns out that she cuts it herself with her DH's beard clippers.
> 
> That got me thinking.   I really don't want to hunt for another hairdresser but I don't want my hair to be so boring.   I am wondering about sniping at it myself.   I don't think it can look worse, but I could be wrong.   It should tell me something that my hair is so hard to cut.   It really needs to be cut dry because the small amount of natural curl fakes people out and they get it uneven looking or too short in spots.
> 
> I am also thinking about going to DH's barber.   And I am thinking about being a stalker and just sitting outside of the 3 salons near my house to see if any great cuts come out of one of them.   And finally I am thinking about talking with my current guy and asking for a referral to someone who does razor cuts or precision cuts.   I don't even know what those terms mean, but they sound like what I want.  I would want him to continue to color my hair, but the type of cut I want is just not his go to default.
> 
> So you can visual my problem, here are pics that are not me.    Currently my hair is in a bad version of the first 2  cuts.   I have flat spots or betty boop waves in the humidity or gouges when I ask him to cut it over my ears.   Sounds awful doesn't it.  It is really just not quite right and mediocre.  The difference in humidity between CA and FL is giving my hair fits.
> 
> View attachment 3843139
> View attachment 3843140
> 
> 
> Here is what my hair looked like in my 30s with my first great cut.  Oh to only find someone who could do that cut again.  Looking at these pics is making me realize my hair is too long.
> View attachment 3843141
> 
> 
> I might even go the Jamie Lee Curtis route.   It seems like that would be easier to do myself.
> View attachment 3843142
> View attachment 3843143
> 
> 
> All input welcome.


I don't go to hair stylists.   I've said this before.  The last year and a half I've been putting hair in small bun and clamping a hairpiece over it.  Worked out pretty much ok but now hair is not supporting weight of ponytail.  Uh oh.   So I twist freshly shampoo'd hair in a French twist and hairspray the daylights out of it.  Looks passable.  Can even be worn that way for a second day.

Cordie, please don't do a Jamie Lee Curtis.  I think she has baby-fine hair like mine and that cut is the most minimalist route she could take.  On her it looks ok, I'm used to that look on her.  But to me the cuts you showed had well-styled bangs and sides, the bangs were a big chunk of the style.  When I have bangs they turn into little corkscrews, oily little ringlets.  But surely you have hair that can be cut into the look with bangs, right?  The cuts you showed were a modern breezy look, made me think of Audrey Hepburn:


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My Dior is at least 5 years old. Still looks good
> As for H, nothing special. My sheikh was going to the UK and I did not know what to order - so ordered 2 complete swim sets. They are 1-piece. And because I had abdominoplasty, I can finally wear bikinis for the first time in my life, so forgot about all my 1-pieces. But of course had to wear H at a beach club in Marbella (I don't think I would be allowed in otherwise).
> I really liked the recent design by La Perla with pearl embellishments. But the price (over 700€)... Is it worth it? Are the pearls even going to stay on in the water or its ok "not to be used in water"



Thanks for the review. I won't both then. I really liked the Flamingo design but I wasn't sure about the shade of pink (on navy) for me, if it's nothing special it's not worth the hunt or the money. 

My Dior is ancient and looks too. Fendi also used to do great beach wear. 

I don't much about these things but I know that is a big operation, I'm so glad you feel more confident after, makes it so worth it.

Your LP sounds really amazing, a real show stopper. I've had fabulous embellished pool side wear before and many of them have had tags attached 'not suitable for swimming' ha. If your costume doesn't have something like that assume it'll be fine and return as faulty if it isn't. If it's Pearls Fall range they have swimsuit as part of their product description, assume safe to swim in. BTW loving it and loving the range, I may look at the sports-back in black for me. I think worth it if you love it, look and feel great wearing it.


----------



## eagle1002us

I found a Cartier fish from the 1970s; this is pretty fab:


----------



## eagle1002us

MSO13 said:


> I'm fairly adventurous and have been known to do all kinds of stuff to my hair but I don't think I'd attempt a short haircut. You need someone with skill to keep the length on the front pieces and undercut the rest so it doesn't get too poofy. A men's barber can do this if you bring in the "Bieber" cut which is still popular but I might try a hip stylist for the first round to make sure you like it, then you can figure out how to maintain.
> 
> Sadly my texture isn't great for super short. I looked good with a shaved head and chin length bob but everything in between was just bad, awkward hair. Now I basically wear my hair like I did when I was 5, baby short bangs and medium long messy waves.
> 
> I'm making an effort to blow dry less since I'm spinning so much, I wear it in a bun with just clean/dried bangs. My hair looks better for it already.


MrsO, do you just dab shampoo on your bangs and go from there?   I don't know what effect dry shampoo has on really oily hair.


----------



## Genie27

I've had a couple of Maryan Mehlhorn suits with swarovski crystals - and those lasted a while before starting to fall out. About the same time as the suit felt stretched out, so that's not too bad. I need to buy a new one and retire one of my older pieces. I wear two pieces almost exclusively, but I do have a one piece that locks and loads everything in place so no errant waves can create an international incident.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> What is it about milk that's associated with crickets?


Nothing other than it soothes the stomach during a stressful situation? I thought it was a funny coincidence that I was having milk and dessert as I was reading gracekelly’s post on milk, cricket, and centipede.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I don't suppose that any of us lives in Austria? We are going skiing in Lech again this December and I am trying to coordinate dinner reservations. We went last year but DHs cousins were there and took care of so much. I mean, all I had to do was figure out where we were eating for two nights. One night they had a party on the mountain! It was something literally out of a magazine (and knowing the wife, it was probably in one. She writes books on entertaining). 

Sigh, This is the first year in forever that they are not going. I am fortunate that I took pictures of some highlights and grabbed a guidebook before we left or I'd be SOL remembering the names of anything! Unfortunately I don't have any of the pull of this family or the long history of traveling here (as many who stay here come back every year) so I dont even know if I'm too early or late for reservations. And of course DH is turning 50 while we will be there. Help!


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> I stick to Eres https://www.eresparis.com/en/beach-collection/c/unp, sometimes I look at Biliblond for style https://biliblond.com/ though they tend to be higher cut and Speedo if I'm desperate (sporty is always a good look).
> 
> Even just being by the beach your costume will get sprayed with salt. Just rinse your costume out and it should be fine. Elastic and lycra will corrode with time just sitting in draws, check your swimwear draw intermittently and chuck anything that is on the turn.
> 
> To maximise use I sometime wear costumes as leotards and bodies away from water (which is why I normally stay away from exotic prints and tropical motifs). I would totally have made an exception for H's Flamingo Party in navy/pink this year which came in 2 one-piece versions - only I didn't really go on holiday.
> 
> Glad you asked because I've never asked myself so writing this mostly for me. I have really strong views regards swimwear. Trying to nail those views is rather harder.
> 
> There's never been more choice in swimwear, it's never been harder to find a decent one.
> 
> Holiday? Buy one swimsuit before, check out the vibe when you get there. Disregard and be thankful you have at least one costume to wear that isn't 3 pieces of dental floss or rejoice you have some money left to pick-up some local pieces. There was a little shop almost on the seafront in Nice, I could never find such nice swimwear/lingerie/cover-ups/bits as in that shop, so any amazing shops for swimwear in most resorts.
> 
> Pool wear is not the same as swimwear.
> 
> No skirts, no ruching, no frills or flouncing, no g-strong, no ties, no bows, no wet-look, no sequins/beads/embroidery, no bandeaus.  No tie-dye, no cute, no large/over-visible logos and nothing cut to the navel.
> 
> If you find the perfect swimsuit, buy 10. The bus never stops there twice.
> 
> Must be totally opaque and lined in and out of water
> 
> Must have a decent seat or stay put, can't stand ride-up
> 
> Some of the lingerie brands do good swimwear but I don't want to actually look like I'm in shape wear.
> 
> I don't want  I don't like over designed swimwear, coz sometimes I want to swim
> 
> Most swim colours are made for wonderful tans and beach fun, and the thought of me in a white or turquoise swimsuit is laughable, even at the end of a sunny holiday let alone in a indoor pool. I like brown, amber, wood, rust, dark red navy and black.


@papertiger, @prepster - I’m usually the nerd wearing the rash guard on top of my swimsuit. I prefer that over having to constantly put on sunscreen. I always like visiting those resort shops to see their swim suits and coverups because they seem to carry unique styles not offered at regular stores.



MSO13 said:


> I live in the US but packing cubes are not something I was aware of. I'm a pretty good packer for work but when it comes to vacations, I love to over pack. I was at Container Store the other night and they have a whole aisle devoted to packing cubes and bags. Who knew?
> 
> We were buying some drawer organizers for our new bathroom. It's finally finished, now I'm just waiting for a few free days to actually move our stuff into the room. It's been really fun creating a modern space in our old stone house and with our master suite on the 3rd floor, the stairs are good exercise. First thing I've moved is all my bags of course
> 
> It was our wedding anniversary the other day, because we have made our home the focus this year with more to come next month with new hardscape for all the walkways, we got each other fluffy new towels to go with the master bath. DH had the WORST towels when were dating and I'm slowly throwing them away when he's not looking. I don't know why he likes them old and scratchy but he conceded the new ones are quite nice.  PS I just googled and apparently linens are a good 8th anniversary  gift as we don't need any Bronze or Pottery!
> 
> Based on our experience renovating the house over the last few years, we've broken the yard into 4 quadrants so that we don't start too much and go at DH's slow, deliberate decision making pace. We have an unusually large yard for a city home and it's overwhelming. The yard is so overgrown right now it still makes the house look haunted which works for October but I'll have to work on making it more festive and welcoming for November.  A few years ago I went crazy with holiday decorating and I think this year I may find the energy to tackle it again. The holidays are a busy time at work for me and usually I'm too busy and our house is an afterthought but I really want to have people over for the holidays now that we have no interior areas under construction.


Congrats on your anniversary and home renovation!



prepster said:


> That's a very good point to bring a suit on vacation but plan to buy one on location.  It is always fun to wear something with the local flare.
> 
> For regular duty I like Body Glove because I can buy the tops and bottoms separately, and I'm usually wearing a rash guard to keep my chest/back/shoulders out of the sun as much as possible.  I'm loving the new long sleeve one-piece "board suits" also, although I don't have one yet.





prepster said:


> Crickets taste better with milk.


LOL! I prefer warm chocolate chip cookies with milk! My DD ate a cricket for the first time on YouTube last year. Here’s a person who makes me catch the spiders and bugs


----------



## JolieS

Cordeliere said:


> Let's talk about upstairs hair.   I can hear the mass sigh of relief at the word "upstairs".
> 
> I'll give you the story of my hair issue, but where I am going is, "Has anyone cut their own hair (short or very short)?   Is there any way to learn other than you tube?
> 
> In my 30s I got my hair cut short and the cut was fabulous and the hairdresser became an awesome friend.   This was in Ohio.   So then I move to CA.   I hate finding a new hairdresser.   Finally find one and stayed with her roughly 15 years.   I even drove from LA to San Diego just to keep using her after a couple of unsatisfying stints with other hair dressers.   Then when I moved to FL I just let my hair grow out and wore it in a ponytail just to avoid having to find a hairdresser.   I tried 2 for color, but didn't like them.
> 
> Last year I saw a woman in the grocery with a good cut and asked for her hairdresser's name.   He turned out to be a sweetheart.   Kind and hilariously funny.   Liking my hairdresser is very important to me.   He does great color, but the cut is mediocre.   I think it is because he cuts little old ladies hair as a huge percentage of the population is old.
> 
> Last week at an orchestra concert I saw a woman with a killer cut.  Best I can describe it is it was an upswept mullet with the tips lightened on top.    It was really a sculptural work of art.   I almost approached her but the get to your seats bell sounded.   Weirdly enough, DH and I went bar hopping afterwards and there she was at the 2nd bar.   It turns out that she cuts it herself with her DH's beard clippers.
> 
> That got me thinking.   I really don't want to hunt for another hairdresser but I don't want my hair to be so boring.   I am wondering about sniping at it myself.   I don't think it can look worse, but I could be wrong.   It should tell me something that my hair is so hard to cut.   It really needs to be cut dry because the small amount of natural curl fakes people out and they get it uneven looking or too short in spots.
> 
> I am also thinking about going to DH's barber.   And I am thinking about being a stalker and just sitting outside of the 3 salons near my house to see if any great cuts come out of one of them.   And finally I am thinking about talking with my current guy and asking for a referral to someone who does razor cuts or precision cuts.   I don't even know what those terms mean, but they sound like what I want.  I would want him to continue to color my hair, but the type of cut I want is just not his go to default.
> 
> So you can visual my problem, here are pics that are not me.    Currently my hair is in a bad version of the first 2  cuts.   I have flat spots or betty boop waves in the humidity or gouges when I ask him to cut it over my ears.   Sounds awful doesn't it.  It is really just not quite right and mediocre.  The difference in humidity between CA and FL is giving my hair fits.
> 
> View attachment 3843139
> View attachment 3843140
> 
> 
> Here is what my hair looked like in my 30s with my first great cut.  Oh to only find someone who could do that cut again.  Looking at these pics is making me realize my hair is too long.
> View attachment 3843141
> 
> 
> I might even go the Jamie Lee Curtis route.   It seems like that would be easier to do myself.
> View attachment 3843142
> View attachment 3843143
> 
> 
> All input welcome.


I had a hairdresser once who told me he could teach a cat to cut hair, but I wouldn’t have the courage to DIY.


----------



## JolieS

Genie27 said:


> That sounds like an amazing experience! And it is a beautiful, quintessential clutch/evening bag. Do you have an idea of colours you might go for?


Yes, the blue Lascala model - matches my eyes!
http://www.valextra.com/en-ww/made-to-order/


----------



## Moirai

JolieS said:


> Yes, the blue Lascala model - matches my eyes!
> http://www.valextra.com/en-ww/made-to-order/


That’s beautiful. And exciting!


----------



## Genie27

JolieS, very exciting! It sounds so lovely! Since it matches your eyes, you could wear it with any colour outfit and it would always work.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> I don't suppose that any of us lives in Austria? We are going skiing in Lech again this December and I am trying to coordinate dinner reservations. We went last year but DHs cousins were there and took care of so much. I mean, all I had to do was figure out where we were eating for two nights. One night they had a party on the mountain! It was something literally out of a magazine (and knowing the wife, it was probably in one. She writes books on entertaining).
> 
> Sigh, This is the first year in forever that they are not going. I am fortunate that I took pictures of some highlights and grabbed a guidebook before we left or I'd be SOL remembering the names of anything! Unfortunately I don't have any of the pull of this family or the long history of traveling here (as many who stay here come back every year) so I dont even know if I'm too early or late for reservations. And of course DH is turning 50 while we will be there. Help!


Unfortunately I am of no help since I don't live in Austria (as you know! although I am Austrian by heritage), but I just wanted to say this sounds like a spectacular trip; it almost makes me wish I could ski and that I enjoyed winter activities haha. I'm sure your family will have a wonderful and memorable time wherever you end up making dinner reservations.


----------



## Cordeliere

MSO13 said:


> I'm fairly adventurous and have been known to do all kinds of stuff to my hair but I don't think I'd attempt a short haircut. You need someone with skill to keep the length on the front pieces and undercut the rest so it doesn't get too poofy. A men's barber can do this if you bring in the "Bieber" cut which is still popular but I might try a hip stylist for the first round to make sure you like it, then you can figure out how to maintain.
> 
> Sadly my texture isn't great for super short. I looked good with a shaved head and chin length bob but everything in between was just bad, awkward hair. Now I basically wear my hair like I did when I was 5, baby short bangs and medium long messy waves.
> 
> I'm making an effort to blow dry less since I'm spinning so much, I wear it in a bun with just clean/dried bangs. My hair looks better for it already.



A shaved head would be ideal in terms of care.   I have no styling talent so I have always thought bald women would be an ideal style.    Thanks for your input.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> *My mother likes her hair short and bemoans the 'old lady' cuts she's given in the UK, she says that no one is that old anymore.*
> 
> My advice is to find a French, Italian, Greek or Spanish to cut your hair because my mother never had any problem in those countries finding a hairdresser, the women wouldn't put up with it.



Your mother made me laugh.

My hairdresser's former lover of 18 years is the new stylist in the salon.   I haven't paid much attention to his work cause I don't like his vibe.   But he is Brazilian.   I know that is a totally different continent, but somehow it seems the same.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I don't go to hair stylists.   I've said this before.  The last year and a half I've been putting hair in small bun and clamping a hairpiece over it.  Worked out pretty much ok but now hair is not supporting weight of ponytail.  Uh oh.   So I twist freshly shampoo'd hair in a French twist and hairspray the daylights out of it.  Looks passable.  Can even be worn that way for a second day.
> 
> Cordie, please don't do a Jamie Lee Curtis.  I think she has baby-fine hair like mine and that cut is the most minimalist route she could take.  On her it looks ok, I'm used to that look on her.  But to me the cuts you showed had well-styled bangs and sides, the bangs were a big chunk of the style.  When I have bangs they turn into little corkscrews, oily little ringlets.  But surely you have hair that can be cut into the look with bangs, right?  The cuts you showed were a modern breezy look, made me think of Audrey Hepburn:



When I grew my hair out for a ponytail, I was planning to wear it as french twist.   I did that for a couple of years in my 50s and loved it.   But now it just looks to severe on me so I went short.

I did get an inspiration after making that post.   I am going for a botox touch up next week.   I bet my botox lady can tell me who in town does good cuts in the style I want.   I would have never thought of asking her without making this post.


----------



## Cordeliere

JolieS said:


> I had a hairdresser once who told me he could teach a cat to cut hair, but I wouldn’t have the courage to DIY.



I have checked out amazon for books and plan to order about 5.   One is for people who want to become cosmetologists.   If nothing else it will give me a better vocabulary to talk with a hairdresser.    I am encouraged by your hairdresser's sentiment.


----------



## scarf1

Have started our journey. Walked for miles today. Currently giving my feet a rest before prosecco and snacks...
An amazingly beautiful day in NYC. Went to possibly my fav museum today - the Met. This pic taken from the rooftop- that's Central Park in the background. In addition to fav art in museums, we could discuss my DH's favorite part - best dining at museums! At any rate, had another fabulous meal in the members dining room with views of the park. Also spotted 2 ladies wearing H CSGMs there. In fact, I saw at least 5 CSGMs while walking down Madison Ave. - I had on a moussie, as I thought it was a mild day!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordie, they are lovely hairstyles. The thought of cutting it myself or going to a barber frankly horrifies me. You need to find the best stylist possible. For me if my hair is too short it looks terrible in humidity. I need it longer to weigh it down or when truly out of control to pull it back. Try Oribe. They are the best for humidity control but at some point nothing can combat humidity.
> 
> Shoes on trips: it's tough. They take up a lot of space. I try to stick with black. My minimum for a week long city vacation is one pair of flats, one reasonable pair of heels and one pair of ankle boots. If I have extra room I can add one extra pair.



I googled Oribe and found 5 local salons that carry it.   One of the salons appears to have an edgy stylist that could probably do what I want.   She charges 2.5 x what my current guy does.   Since I get my hair cut and colored every 4 weeks that would add up.   I usually find people like that to be prima donnas.   I have been fired as a client  by someone like that cause I didn't fawn enough and made suggestions.   But I am desperate.   Thanks for your comments about the humidity.   That reminds me of why I am having him leave it longer than I like.


----------



## scarf1

Swimsuits- I now only wear one piece suits. We have been spending2-4 weeks in Hawaii the last few years, so I need a swimsuit that can actually be used  in the water, LOL. I have bought my recent suits at either Nordstrom, or in Hawaii.
Currently traveling away from all swim wear, can't remember brands, but always interested to learn about brands that have some support, can handle a larger cup size.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Let's talk about upstairs hair.   I can hear the mass sigh of relief at the word "upstairs".
> 
> I'll give you the story of my hair issue, but where I am going is, "Has anyone cut their own hair (short or very short)?   Is there any way to learn other than you tube?
> 
> In my 30s I got my hair cut short and the cut was fabulous and the hairdresser became an awesome friend.   This was in Ohio.   So then I move to CA.   I hate finding a new hairdresser.   Finally find one and stayed with her roughly 15 years.   I even drove from LA to San Diego just to keep using her after a couple of unsatisfying stints with other hair dressers.   Then when I moved to FL I just let my hair grow out and wore it in a ponytail just to avoid having to find a hairdresser.   I tried 2 for color, but didn't like them.
> 
> Last year I saw a woman in the grocery with a good cut and asked for her hairdresser's name.   He turned out to be a sweetheart.   Kind and hilariously funny.   Liking my hairdresser is very important to me.   He does great color, but the cut is mediocre.   I think it is because he cuts little old ladies hair as a huge percentage of the population is old.
> 
> Last week at an orchestra concert I saw a woman with a killer cut.  Best I can describe it is it was an upswept mullet with the tips lightened on top.    It was really a sculptural work of art.   I almost approached her but the get to your seats bell sounded.   Weirdly enough, DH and I went bar hopping afterwards and there she was at the 2nd bar.   It turns out that she cuts it herself with her DH's beard clippers.
> 
> That got me thinking.   I really don't want to hunt for another hairdresser but I don't want my hair to be so boring.   I am wondering about sniping at it myself.   I don't think it can look worse, but I could be wrong.   It should tell me something that my hair is so hard to cut.   It really needs to be cut dry because the small amount of natural curl fakes people out and they get it uneven looking or too short in spots.
> 
> I am also thinking about going to DH's barber.   And I am thinking about being a stalker and just sitting outside of the 3 salons near my house to see if any great cuts come out of one of them.   And finally I am thinking about talking with my current guy and asking for a referral to someone who does razor cuts or precision cuts.   I don't even know what those terms mean, but they sound like what I want.  I would want him to continue to color my hair, but the type of cut I want is just not his go to default.
> 
> So you can visual my problem, here are pics that are not me.    Currently my hair is in a bad version of the first 2  cuts.   I have flat spots or betty boop waves in the humidity or gouges when I ask him to cut it over my ears.   Sounds awful doesn't it.  It is really just not quite right and mediocre.  The difference in humidity between CA and FL is giving my hair fits.
> 
> View attachment 3843139
> View attachment 3843140
> 
> 
> Here is what my hair looked like in my 30s with my first great cut.  Oh to only find someone who could do that cut again.  Looking at these pics is making me realize my hair is too long.
> View attachment 3843141
> 
> 
> I might even go the Jamie Lee Curtis route.   It seems like that would be easier to do myself.
> View attachment 3843142
> View attachment 3843143
> 
> 
> All input welcome.



Good post.  I think your story is somewhat universal.  Any trained stylist can cut hair, but it takes an artist to really groove with your particular hair color, age, type, thickness, face shape, weather, and needs.  That's a hard person to find, and most of the time the person great with color is not the person who is great at cutting.  I do think you should find a stylist.  Don't give up, you're worth the pursuit of a good haircut!  

You have a bunch of good ideas for finding one.  Have you looked on-line for stylist reviews in your area?  That seems so basic, but it's how I finally found a veterinarian who understands German Shepherds--I Googled it, and was led to the chat forum for a German Shepherd club, and someone else had asked the same question!  You may just have to get a few leads and then try them out one by one.  It can't be any worse than cutting your own hair, even if it takes you a few months to find a style and stylist you love.  The great thing about short hair is that it grows out in 4 weeks, so if you don't find the ideal person this month, you may find him/her next month.  

If you give yourself a year, you may try 12 different stylists, but if you show them a picture of what you want, you'll also get 12 different ideas and interpretations for that style.  Sooner or later you'll find one that is perfect for you.




essiedub said:


> Yeah I've felt that need for consolation.
> 
> Re: travel...I like to travel light and just have a small tweed Hartman on wheels with a larger bag that doubles as large purse, like the LV speedy30 or my dark fuschia YSL majorelle. This configuration only works for short trips to warm places. If I had to pack a lot of shoes, bags, or coats, I'd have to check a larger suitcase.
> 
> Curious...it is a function of duration and destination, many pairs of shoes do people take?



I pretty much take the same shoes every trip, regardless of duration, with slight alterations depending on location and temperature.  For ex:  Europe, or US for Fall/Winter-  Wear waterproof leather Ariat ankle boots on the plane that have a running shoe-type insole for walking, and a low heel.  Pack: Loafers, closed pumps suitable for evening (but still walkable), and sneakers.  If it is summer or I'm going to a tropical resort, I may wear loafers or cowboy boots with my jeans on the plane.  In my suitcase the closed pumps become evening sandals, and the loafers become ballet flats.  I'll also pack a pair of flip flops or sandals.  I _always_ end of buying a pair of sandals so I figure that in.    I like to leave some space for acquisitions, and I use the hotel laundry and dry-cleaning service, so I don't over-pack.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> I googled Oribe and found 5 local salons that carry it.   One of the salons appears to have an edgy stylist that could probably do what I want.   She charges 2.5 x what my current guy does.   Since I get my hair cut and colored every 4 weeks that would add up.   I usually find people like that to be prima donnas.   I have been fired as a client  by someone like that cause I didn't fawn enough and made suggestions.   But I am desperate.   Thanks for your comments about the humidity.   That reminds me of why I am having him leave it longer than I like.



I used to go to a guy that cut great hair, but was so moody and crabby that I dreaded going.  I finally found someone else.  Life is too short to put up with a moody hair stylist.


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> Have started our journey. Walked for miles today. Currently giving my feet a rest before prosecco and snacks...
> An amazingly beautiful day in NYC. Went to possibly my fav museum today - the Met. This pic taken from the rooftop- that's Central Park in the background. In addition to fav art in museums, we could discuss my DH's favorite part - best dining at museums! At any rate, had another fabulous meal in the members dining room with views of the park. Also spotted 2 ladies wearing H CSGMs there. In fact, I saw at least 5 CSGMs while walking down Madison Ave. - I had on a moussie, as I thought it was a mild day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843399



You look breezy and fabulous!


----------



## Genie27

Scarf, the CSGM wearers probably left home really early in the AM when it was colder. I looked like a dork on Monday in my 7AM-appropriate Jacket, walking home amidst a sea of people in shorts and tshirts.


----------



## slyyls

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordie, they are lovely hairstyles. The thought of cutting it myself or going to a barber frankly horrifies me. You need to find the best stylist possible. For me if my hair is too short it looks terrible in humidity. I need it longer to weigh it down or when truly out of control to pull it back. Try Oribe. They are the best for humidity control but at some point nothing can combat humidity.
> 
> Shoes on trips: it's tough. They take up a lot of space. I try to stick with black. My minimum for a week long city vacation is one pair of flats, one reasonable pair of heels and one pair of ankle boots. If I have extra room I can add one extra pair.




I travel fairly often for work, and I can go two weeks with just carryon.    I take my Louis Vuitton Business trolly and one duffle bag that secures to my trolly, that I use as my "handbag"   I also flat pack my Speedy 30, and a le Pliage large tote that i can use to check if I do some shopping.    I have a no name black clutch that I use for nice dinners.  I have so many mix and match outfits, in black, white navy and beige that I can cover any season.    I pack one pair of flats, one pair of pumps or sandals depending on season, and in fall/winter/spring  one pair of great equestrian style boots.
My LV trolly is fantastic and has held up beautifully.    
I NEVER check bags any more, and since I don't stay in hostels I always have access to an iron, or can steam clothes in the shower.


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Have started our journey. Walked for miles today. Currently giving my feet a rest before prosecco and snacks...
> An amazingly beautiful day in NYC. Went to possibly my fav museum today - the Met. This pic taken from the rooftop- that's Central Park in the background. In addition to fav art in museums, we could discuss my DH's favorite part - best dining at museums! At any rate, had another fabulous meal in the members dining room with views of the park. Also spotted 2 ladies wearing H CSGMs there. In fact, I saw at least 5 CSGMs while walking down Madison Ave. - I had on a moussie, as I thought it was a mild day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843399



Fabulous colours! I hope you had fun.


----------



## scarf1

prepster said:


> You look breezy and fabulous!


Thank you! 


Genie27 said:


> Scarf, the CSGM wearers probably left home really early in the AM when it was colder. I looked like a dork on Monday in my 7AM-appropriate Jacket, walking home amidst a sea of people in shorts and tshirts.


Hmm, didn't think of that...



papertiger said:


> Fabulous colours! I hope you had fun.


Thanks! Yes, had. A great time!


----------



## EmileH

Have fun scarf1!


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> I think your story is somewhat universal.  Any trained stylist can cut hair, but it takes an artist to really groove with your particular hair color, age, type, thickness, face shape, weather, and needs.
> 
> If you give yourself a year, you may try 12 different stylists, but if you show them a picture of what you want, you'll also get 12 different ideas and interpretations for that style.  Sooner or later you'll find one that is perfect for you.



Totally agree on the artist.    I will seriously give some thought to trying a different person every month.   That would never occur to me.   The idea sounds a bit nerve wracking, but I should be able to get myself in the right frame of mind to try it.   Thanks.


----------



## Moirai

scarf1 said:


> Have started our journey. Walked for miles today. Currently giving my feet a rest before prosecco and snacks...
> An amazingly beautiful day in NYC. Went to possibly my fav museum today - the Met. This pic taken from the rooftop- that's Central Park in the background. In addition to fav art in museums, we could discuss my DH's favorite part - best dining at museums! At any rate, had another fabulous meal in the members dining room with views of the park. Also spotted 2 ladies wearing H CSGMs there. In fact, I saw at least 5 CSGMs while walking down Madison Ave. - I had on a moussie, as I thought it was a mild day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843399


Great pic! Have a wonderful time!



scarf1 said:


> Swimsuits- I now only wear one piece suits. We have been spending2-4 weeks in Hawaii the last few years, so I need a swimsuit that can actually be used  in the water, LOL. I have bought my recent suits at either Nordstrom, or in Hawaii.
> Currently traveling away from all swim wear, can't remember brands, but always interested to learn about brands that have some support, can handle a larger cup size.


I love Hawaii. One of my favorite vacation destinations.


----------



## Moirai

If anyone is interested in Olaplex No 3 mentioned by @Pocketbook Pup and @Sheikha Latifa and are a Costco member, you can sign in online and purchase 2-pack (3.3 oz each) for $32.99 free shipping.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Have fun scarf1!





Moirai said:


> Great pic! Have a wonderful time!
> I love Hawaii. One of my favorite vacation destinations.



Thanks ladies! 
Yes, I love Hawaii also!


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> If anyone is interested in Olaplex No 3 mentioned by @Pocketbook Pup and @Sheikha Latifa and are a Costco member, you can sign in online and purchase 2-pack (3.3 oz each) for $32.99 free shipping.



Costco [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

Costco.  I just can't.
On the other hand, my husband definitely _CAN._
He goes to Costco like I check in on tPF.  A few minutes of free time --> Go to Costco.
I asked him to get a small carton of half and half on the way home and he just showed up with with a huge jug, certainly meant for restaurant use.  Of course he went to Costco.  I only need 75 ml for a recipe.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Totally agree on the artist.    I will seriously give some thought to trying a different person every month.   That would never occur to me.   The idea sounds a bit nerve wracking, but I should be able to get myself in the right frame of mind to try it.   Thanks.



I think you have a right to a beautiful hair cut.  You deserve to be your beautiful self in every way, and to look the way you see yourself in your mind's eye.

You might consider being up-front with them, and say you are on a quest/experimenting/on a style mission to find the best cut for your face shape, lifestyle and hair.  Show them a picture of what you have in mind and tell them that you're open to their artistry and interpretation (if you are).  I always also say exactly what I don't want, (and may even show them a picture of that too) just to be safe.  Sometimes it's not an exact line for line cut, but more of a feeling or mood that you want.  Tell them how you normally dress and how much styling you're willing to do.  A friend of mine went from brunette to blonde recently and her stylist practically made her sign an affidavit saying she'd do root touch-ups every 3-4 weeks.    If you don't want to style it at all, and want a cut that just falls into place, I'd tell him/her that too.


----------



## prepster

slyyls said:


> I travel fairly often for work, and I can go two weeks with just carryon.    I take my Louis Vuitton Business trolly and one duffle bag that secures to my trolly, that I use as my "handbag"   I also flat pack my Speedy 30, and a le Pliage large tote that i can use to check if I do some shopping.    I have a no name black clutch that I use for nice dinners.  I have so many mix and match outfits, in black, white navy and beige that I can cover any season.    I pack one pair of flats, one pair of pumps or sandals depending on season, and in fall/winter/spring  one pair of great equestrian style boots.
> My LV trolly is fantastic and has held up beautifully.
> I NEVER check bags any more, and since I don't stay in hostels I always have access to an iron, or can steam clothes in the shower.



It's good to know that your LV carry on has held up.  Which one do you have?  Have you ever had difficulty fitting it into an overhead?


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> I think you have a right to a beautiful hair cut.  You deserve to be your beautiful self in every way, and to look the way you see yourself in your mind's eye.
> 
> You might consider being up-front with them, and say you are on a quest/experimenting/on a style mission to find the best cut for your face shape, lifestyle and hair.  Show them a picture of what you have in mind and tell them that you're open to their artistry and interpretation (if you are).  I always also say exactly what I don't want, (and may even show them a picture of that too) just to be safe.  Sometimes it's not an exact line for line cut, but more of a feeling or mood that you want.  Tell them how you normally dress and how much styling you're willing to do.  A friend of mine went from brunette to blonde recently and her stylist practically made her sign a statement saying she'd do root touch-ups every 3-4 weeks.    If you don't want to style it at all, and want a cut that just falls into place, I'd tell him/her that too.


This is great advice.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Costco [emoji173]️[emoji173]️





nicole0612 said:


> Costco.  I just can't.
> On the other hand, my husband definitely _CAN._
> He goes to Costco like I check in on tPF.  A few minutes of free time --> Go to Costco.
> I asked him to get a small carton of half and half on the way home and he just showed up with with a huge jug, certainly meant for restaurant use.  Of course he went to Costco.  I only need 75 ml for a recipe.


I love Costco. I like checking out Costco during my travels to see their local merchandise. Would love to see Costco in Japan!


----------



## MSO13

nicole0612 said:


> Costco.  I just can't.
> On the other hand, my husband definitely _CAN._
> He goes to Costco like I check in on tPF.  A few minutes of free time --> Go to Costco.
> I asked him to get a small carton of half and half on the way home and he just showed up with with a huge jug, certainly meant for restaurant use.  Of course he went to Costco.  I only need 75 ml for a recipe.


it must be a guy thing, my DH literally calls it his happy place. He wanders the aisles for hours and always comes home with something ridiculous like 10lbs of hummus that two people cannot possibly eat before it expires. I actually had to give him a budget for the year because last year it was out of control. He says it’s like me and Hermes since I’ll hang out for two hours drinking water and talking to the SAs but I remind him that nothing I buy at H will expire!


----------



## luckylove

Moirai said:


> If anyone is interested in Olaplex No 3 mentioned by @Pocketbook Pup and @Sheikha Latifa and are a Costco member, you can sign in online and purchase 2-pack (3.3 oz each) for $32.99 free shipping.



Thank you for this!


----------



## Simplyput

[emoji180][emoji173][emoji176][emoji177][emoji178][emoji175][emoji170][emoji172][emoji169][emoji171]

Costco


----------



## luckylove

nicole0612 said:


> Costco.  I just can't.
> On the other hand, my husband definitely _CAN._
> He goes to Costco like I check in on tPF.  A few minutes of free time --> Go to Costco.
> I asked him to get a small carton of half and half on the way home and he just showed up with with a huge jug, certainly meant for restaurant use.  Of course he went to Costco.  I only need 75 ml for a recipe.



Nicole, you sound like me! I can not do costco nor walmart.  It winds up working out though because my DH could never do Target, ToyR us (back in the day) or Chucky Cheese and the like. He'll do the Costco run, but I will do the others... No problem!


----------



## EmileH

I can handle target. I go about 4 times a year to load up on household supplies. That's all I can take and I have to psych myself up. I can't do walmart Costco sam's etc. I can't do Macy's or stores like that. Saks can even sometimes be stressful. I prefer small boutiques, preferably where they serve me wine or champagne. I really prefer online shopping for anything I can get that way.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Totally agree on the artist.    I will seriously give some thought to trying a different person every month.   That would never occur to me.   The idea sounds a bit nerve wracking, but I should be able to get myself in the right frame of mind to try it.   Thanks.


It is an excellent idea! But I'll bet you find someone great before going through all 12.


----------



## Moirai

I enjoy shopping and walking around the stores looking at the merchandise. I can shop for hours and even if I don't buy a single thing, I would still have enjoyed myself. One of the main reasons why I like Vegas!

@luckylove - you're welcome! Glad to share.


----------



## EmileH

If they say "oui madame" even better. Shopping is so much slower and more peaceful in France. Regardless of the type of store.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> I enjoy shopping and walking around the stores looking at the merchandise. I can shop for hours and even if I don't buy a single thing, I would still have enjoyed myself. One of the main reasons why I like Vegas!.


I love leisurely window shopping too, especially weekdays in a new city. I can relax and chat with SAs because I'm only browsing. If they're not busy, sometimes I've had some really great conversations about brands/product/technique etc. But I always check if there are other shoppers who could be potential commission for them, I don't keep chatting, so they can attend to others. 

Whenever I travel to a new urban setting, I negotiate my free time with DBF - when he needs a bar/wifi to catch up with work, I will find a place near good browsing stores.  and if he has a b'day gift pending, I get to pick out something special and he's happy not to have to "go shopping" (fate worse than the plague). 

It's very different to actual purchasing - for that I like to have a mission/list/budget etc. Or online. 

The good thing is that I rarely buy on impulse, unless it is on sale and on my master replenishment list. 

It's been about a decade since I last went to Costco, but I usually get bulk supplies from my parents or brother who do go.


----------



## Genie27

But I am still thinking of that pretty pink coat I saw at the outlet in SF. I may have my friend who lives there see if it's still available/marked down around their Thanksgiving sale.


----------



## Genie27

slyyls said:


> I travel fairly often for work, and I can go two weeks with just carryon.    I take my Louis Vuitton Business trolly and one duffle bag that secures to my trolly, that I use as my "handbag"   I also flat pack my Speedy 30, and a le Pliage large tote that i can use to check if I do some shopping.    I have a no name black clutch that I use for nice dinners.  I have so many mix and match outfits, in black, white navy and beige that I can cover any season.    I pack one pair of flats, one pair of pumps or sandals depending on season, and in fall/winter/spring  one pair of great equestrian style boots.
> My LV trolly is fantastic and has held up beautifully.
> I NEVER check bags any more, and since I don't stay in hostels I always have access to an iron, or can steam clothes in the shower.


This sounds like a great practical work-travel wardrobe. Any go-to brands for non-wrinkling blouses? And what trolley bag? Guess it's durable? 

I have a Prada nylon carryon, with leather trim and after one rough flight, I have concrete scuffs and scrapes on the nylon corner near the wheels. So I don't carry it on flights, just car/hotel trips.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> I think you have a right to a beautiful hair cut.  You deserve to be your beautiful self in every way, and to look the way you see yourself in your mind's eye.
> 
> You might consider being up-front with them, and say you are on a quest/experimenting/on a style mission to find the best cut for your face shape, lifestyle and hair.  Show them a picture of what you have in mind and tell them that you're open to their artistry and interpretation (if you are).  I always also say exactly what I don't want, (and may even show them a picture of that too) just to be safe.  Sometimes it's not an exact line for line cut, but more of a feeling or mood that you want.  Tell them how you normally dress and how much styling you're willing to do.  A friend of mine went from brunette to blonde recently and her stylist practically made her sign an affidavit saying she'd do root touch-ups every 3-4 weeks.    If you don't want to style it at all, and want a cut that just falls into place, I'd tell him/her that too.



Took your advice and went to yelp.   It was a bit overwhelming to look at pictures of all the stylists at some salons.   But I found a guy I am going to try who specializes in high texture short cuts and who uses the brand of color my stylist used in CA.   You are right.   I should tell him I am shopping.   Otherwise I will fall in a rut with him.    I am tempted to go immediately even though I just got my hair cut on Tuesday.  But I also feel like I should tell my current guy in case I want to go crawling back just because I don't enjoy being in other people's chair.   Ick.  This is why I hate the process of finding a stylist.   Again thank you for your most excellent advice.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I love leisurely window shopping too, especially weekdays in a new city. I can relax and chat with SAs because I'm only browsing. If they're not busy, sometimes I've had some really great conversations about brands/product/technique etc. But I always check if there are other shoppers who could be potential commission for them, I don't keep chatting, so they can attend to others.
> 
> *Whenever I travel to a new urban setting*, I negotiate my free time with DBF - when he needs a bar/wifi to catch up with work, *I will find a place near good browsing stores.*  and if he has a b'day gift pending, I get to pick out something special and he's happy not to have to "go shopping" (fate worse than the plague).
> 
> It's very different to actual purchasing - for that I like to have a mission/list/budget etc. Or online.
> 
> The good thing is that I rarely buy on impulse, unless it is on sale and on my master replenishment list.
> 
> It's been about a decade since I last went to Costco, but I usually get bulk supplies from my parents or brother who do go.


I do that too during my travels. I'm lucky that DH accompanies me everywhere without complaining. Costco is great when one has kids, not as much for single or couples because of the bulk, although great prices on household stuff like paper towel, toilet paper, kleenex tissues, small appliances, etc


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> But I am still thinking of that pretty pink coat I saw at the outlet in SF. I may have my friend who lives there see if it's still available/marked down around their Thanksgiving sale.


If you like it, do you really want to chance it until then? Only one left?


----------



## Genie27

I am waiting because I may see other things I want more. Like something Chanel. And it was more than I wanted to spend on it.


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can handle target. I go about 4 times a year to load up on household supplies. That's all I can take and I have to psych myself up. I can't do walmart Costco sam's etc. I can't do Macy's or stores like that. Saks can even sometimes be stressful. I prefer small boutiques, preferably where they serve me wine or champagne. I really prefer online shopping for anything I can get that way.



..."preferably where they serve wine or champagne".... sounds like my kind of shopping day too; count me in! 

Pocketbook Pup, I thought of you today and your upcoming birthday trip to Paris. So excited for you and can't wait to hear all about your adventures! You've been to Coco's flat already, yes? Such a wonderful experience if you haven't gone yet. There is also a wonderful lesser known museum in the 16th I highly recommend.  I know you are quite familiar with Paris and have your favorite spots. My BFF wants to plan a girl's trip in February to Paris. Work is slow for her that time of year, but I am trying to convince her to go when the weather is more mild.  

Hmm... February in Paris?? How would I dress for that time of year??


----------



## cafecreme15

Oh I could browse boutiques all day long! I call it “scouting.” Agree with PbP that department stores are very overwhelming to shop in. I prefer smaller stores where I have an SA who knows me and my style.


----------



## luckylove

cafecreme15 said:


> Oh I could browse boutiques all day long! I call it “scouting.” Agree with PbP that department stores are very overwhelming to shop in. I prefer smaller stores where I have an SA who knows me and my style.



Scouting, I like that! I always say that I am taking mental inventory! I agree smaller boutiques are great. I shop in larger department stores mainly when I have a dedicated, trusted SA whom I call in advance to pull together looks for me.


----------



## MSO13

luckylove said:


> ..."preferably where they serve wine or champagne".... sounds like my kind of shopping day too; count me in!
> 
> Pocketbook Pup, I thought of you today and your upcoming birthday trip to Paris. So excited for you and can't wait to hear all about your adventures! You've been to Coco's flat already, yes? Such a wonderful experience if you haven't gone yet. There is also a wonderful lesser known museum in the 16th I highly recommend.  I know you are quite familiar with Paris and have your favorite spots. My BFF wants to plan a girl's trip in February to Paris. Work is slow for her that time of year, but I am trying to convince her to go when the weather is more mild.
> 
> Hmm... February in Paris?? How would I dress for that time of year??



I went in late February last year and it was lovely. Slightly cool temps, perfect for walking. Not too rainy, I brought my trench with a removable liner and fur collar and it was perfect. I wore pants or tights and dresses, flats and fashion sneakers and a small crossbody bag and larger shoulder bag. the city was quiet, the museums less crowded. I would go back that time of year in a heartbeat


----------



## luckylove

MSO13 said:


> I went in late February last year and it was lovely. Slightly cool temps, perfect for walking. Not too rainy, I brought my trench with a removable liner and fur collar and it was perfect. I wore pants or tights and dresses, flats and fashion sneakers and a small crossbody bag and larger shoulder bag. the city was quiet, the museums less crowded. I would go back that time of year in a heartbeat



Thank you for sharing your experience.  This is very helpful and encouraging. I haven't visited in February before and I imagined it to be rather wet and cold. Wasn't sure if I could manage looking chic in February, but your advice is great encouragement!


----------



## Genie27

I've done November and it's very similar. Some rain, but very pleasant, cool to brisk weather. And less crowded museums. London is also nice in that time frame - Feb to May is increasingly nice.


----------



## cafecreme15

I’ve been to Paris twice in July, which is pretty unpleasant because it is very touristy and hot with subpar air conditioning; I was just sweating constantly. I’ve also been in October, which was very chilly, though it might have been unseasonably cool. I might be going in March, and I’ve heard there’s nothing like Paris in the spring. I’m definitely doing London in March, but am between going back to Paris or somewhere new like Lisbon.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> I don't suppose that any of us lives in Austria? We are going skiing in Lech again this December and I am trying to coordinate dinner reservations. We went last year but DHs cousins were there and took care of so much. I mean, all I had to do was figure out where we were eating for two nights. One night they had a party on the mountain! It was something literally out of a magazine (and knowing the wife, it was probably in one. She writes books on entertaining).
> 
> Sigh, This is the first year in forever that they are not going. I am fortunate that I took pictures of some highlights and grabbed a guidebook before we left or I'd be SOL remembering the names of anything! Unfortunately I don't have any of the pull of this family or the long history of traveling here (as many who stay here come back every year) so I dont even know if I'm too early or late for reservations. And of course DH is turning 50 while we will be there. Help!


Your trip will turn out to be a memorable adventure since you're going to be winging it to a degree.  But I bet you encounter sites and experiences that you would not have by doing a redux of last year's trip.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I googled Oribe and found 5 local salons that carry it.   One of the salons appears to have an edgy stylist that could probably do what I want.   She charges 2.5 x what my current guy does.   Since I get my hair cut and colored every 4 weeks that would add up.   I usually find people like that to be prima donnas.   I have been fired as a client  by someone like that cause I didn't fawn enough and made suggestions.   But I am desperate.   Thanks for your comments about the humidity.   That reminds me of why I am having him leave it longer than I like.


I have cut my hair in a short layered hairstyle which requires setting and then again in a jaw length page with the nape fairly short. I have gotten compliments regarding those efforts altho I tend to touch them up -- perfect them -- with a snip here and there every few days.  Nowadays, since all I want is hair length, not style, when the ends get dry I just whack off an inch or so.  Since I do not wear my hair down, if the cut's uneven, it doesn't matter.  
If I locate a stylist I'll get a hard sell to use color b/c my hair is graying.  Color is way expensive.  Plus I hate the look of roots.   So the French twist works for now.  And, who knows, I might like gray hair.  Plus color is extremely drying on my fine locks.  That might mean saying goodbye to the French twist.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> I’ve been to Paris twice in July, which is pretty unpleasant because it is very touristy and hot with subpar air conditioning; I was just sweating constantly. I’ve also been in October, which was very chilly, though it might have been unseasonably cool. I might be going in March, and I’ve heard there’s nothing like Paris in the spring. I’m definitely doing London in March, but am between going back to Paris or somewhere new like Lisbon.


We were to London in December and it was nippy but not at all unpleasant.  We'd do it again.


----------



## eagle1002us

MSO13 said:


> it must be a guy thing, my DH literally calls it his happy place. He wanders the aisles for hours and always comes home with something ridiculous like 10lbs of hummus that two people cannot possibly eat before it expires. I actually had to give him a budget for the year because last year it was out of control. He says it’s like me and Hermes since I’ll hang out for two hours drinking water and talking to the SAs but I remind him that nothing I buy at H will expire!


Mine goes to a supermarket at least once at day.   It is his happy place for sure.  He  wanders the aisles drinking a bottled coke in a zoned-out state of decompressing from work.   He loves to buy groceries.  If he thinks I'm snacking on a particular thing, he'll get 10 of them.  So I make sure to tell him to just buy 2 apples and don't buy any more after that till I tell him.  Almost every time he cooks, he has to go to the store b/c he forgot an ingredient.  He doesn't shop with a budget.   I tell him, use the small lasagna pan not the one that can feed an army.  

He was making some split pea soup and I said just make a small portion (instead of filling up the Dutch oven).   To our surprise, especially his, the soup tasted much better.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Oh I could browse boutiques all day long! I call it “scouting.” Agree with PbP that department stores are very overwhelming to shop in. I prefer smaller stores where I have an SA who knows me and my style.


If nobody knows me I can browse more easily.   I can never just zap into H and browse.   Someone will know me and we'll get into a conversation, I'll ask questions, and then I'll be tacitly committed to coming back and getting something.  It never fails.


----------



## Sweet Fire

This is so ironic but my guy loves going to the grocery store too! Sometimes he will even FaceTime me and show me what he's getting lol. I think it's so adorable!

As for shopping for myself, I too like to be left alone because I don't like anything swaying my decision because it's very easy for me to get caught up in the moment then end up having buyers remorse afterwards. I like to browse then I'll let the SA know when I want assistance.

I was very worried how my wedding gown shopping was going to be since you show them pictures and they go and find gowns for you which is a nightmare for someone like me that is more comfortable shopping and picking things out myself. So I didn't bring any pictures with me to my bridal appointment and they let me browse the floor and I ended up choosing the gown I picked out lol. Although the associate did bring it to my attention first so she gets some credit lol. But yeah I'm really picky when it comes to picking things out for myself which is why I didn't even take anyone with me to my bridal appointment lol. Everyone was shocked when I told them I had already went bridal gown shopping and picked my gown by myself.


----------



## slyyls

Genie27 said:


> This sounds like a great practical work-travel wardrobe. Any go-to brands for non-wrinkling blouses? And what trolley bag? Guess it's durable?
> 
> I have a Prada nylon carryon, with leather trim and after one rough flight, I have concrete scuffs and scrapes on the nylon corner near the wheels. So I don't carry it on flights, just car/hotel trips.




I have the Pegase Legere Business 55 trolly in monogram canvas.   I love it.
Most of my travel clothes are Eileen Fisher, and Michael Kors.   I try to buy  wrinkle resistant travel clothes.


----------



## nicole0612

Sweet Fire said:


> This is so ironic but my guy loves going to the grocery store too! Sometimes he will even FaceTime me and show me what he's getting lol. I think it's so adorable!
> 
> As for shopping for myself, I too like to be left alone because I don't like anything swaying my decision because it's very easy for me to get caught up in the moment then end up having buyers remorse afterwards. I like to browse then I'll let the SA know when I want assistance.
> 
> I was very worried how my wedding gown shopping was going to be since you show them pictures and they go and find gowns for you which is a nightmare for someone like me that is more comfortable shopping and picking things out myself. So I didn't bring any pictures with me to my bridal appointment and they let me browse the floor and I ended up choosing the gown I picked out lol. Although the associate did bring it to my attention first so she gets some credit lol. But yeah I'm really picky when it comes to picking things out for myself which is why I didn't even take anyone with me to my bridal appointment lol. Everyone was shocked when I told them I had already went bridal gown shopping and picked my gown by myself.



That's so cute that your husband loves grocery shopping also. Mine facetimes with me too while shopping! Usually I'm at work so I try to cut it short, but he just keeps calling back when he finds something else "interesting" [emoji1]


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Mine goes to a supermarket at least once at day.   It is his happy place for sure.  He  wanders the aisles drinking a bottled coke in a zoned-out state of decompressing from work.   He loves to buy groceries.  If he thinks I'm snacking on a particular thing, he'll get 10 of them.  So I make sure to tell him to just buy 2 apples and don't buy any more after that till I tell him.  Almost every time he cooks, he has to go to the store b/c he forgot an ingredient.  He doesn't shop with a budget.   I tell him, use the small lasagna pan not the one that can feed an army.
> 
> He was making some split pea soup and I said just make a small portion (instead of filling up the Dutch oven).   To our surprise, especially his, the soup tasted much better.



Husbands and grocery shopping! It's a theme; who knew?! 
I don't mind shopping in small groceries, in fact I find it relaxing. Unfortunately, I am like your husband and end up spending way too much, it seems to always be at least 4 times more than the price of a dinner out for each dinner that I buy ingredients for to cook at home.


----------



## nicole0612

If anyone is curious what I made with my 1/4 cup of half and half I posted it on the vegetarian and vegan thread. Here are the yummy leftovers (if you like Indian food).



Now I need some ideas for the rest of the gallon of half and half!


----------



## EmileH

Any time of the year is perfect for Paris. My favorite is October or November. I don't like walking around in the heat or dealing with the subpar AC. I love the fall leaves and the nip in the air. 

Thank you for the good wishes. I am going to Coco's apartment this trip for the first time. Every trip seems to have a different theme for me whether by design or chance. This trip is working out to be all about relaxation and indulgence. Perfect for the occasion. I think I know the small museum of which you speak. I have never been because it's a bit out of the way. Maybe this trip. I forget the name. 

I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds the department stores overwhelming. Browsing is definitely more fun than shopping.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> I don't suppose that any of us lives in Austria? We are going skiing in Lech again this December and I am trying to coordinate dinner reservations. We went last year but DHs cousins were there and took care of so much. I mean, all I had to do was figure out where we were eating for two nights. One night they had a party on the mountain! It was something literally out of a magazine (and knowing the wife, it was probably in one. She writes books on entertaining).
> 
> Sigh, This is the first year in forever that they are not going. I am fortunate that I took pictures of some highlights and grabbed a guidebook before we left or I'd be SOL remembering the names of anything! Unfortunately I don't have any of the pull of this family or the long history of traveling here (as many who stay here come back every year) so I dont even know if I'm too early or late for reservations. And of course DH is t
> turning 50 while we will be there. Help!



I don't but sounds fantastic. I've been there a few times and always enjoyed myself so much


----------



## JolieS

MSO13 said:


> I went in late February last year and it was lovely. Slightly cool temps, perfect for walking. Not too rainy, I brought my trench with a removable liner and fur collar and it was perfect. I wore pants or tights and dresses, flats and fashion sneakers and a small crossbody bag and larger shoulder bag. the city was quiet, the museums less crowded. I would go back that time of year in a heartbeat


Agree that Paris is fine any time. Things to remember: a temperate climate so weather can change on a dime - layering is key. Also Paris is quite far north meaning it doesn’t get dark until 9 or 10pm in June and July, but days are very short in winter. In Feb by 5pm it will be dusk; just do your outdoor activities in the morning and save indoor activities for late afternoons.


----------



## FizzyWater

nicole0612 said:


> If anyone is curious what I made with my 1/4 cup of half and half I posted it on the vegetarian and vegan thread. Here are the yummy leftovers (if you like Indian food).
> View attachment 3843948
> 
> 
> Now I need some ideas for the rest of the gallon of half and half!



Home-made mozzarella!  And then ricotta from the whey!

ETA:  That looks fabulous.


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> MrsO, do you just dab shampoo on your bangs and go from there?   I don't know what effect dry shampoo has on really oily hair.



I actually wash my whole head, put leave in conditioner on my ends and just blow out my bangs. I get very sweaty from my spin class so I have to wash it all. I do sometimes just wash my bangs with our hand held shower wand and a tiny bit of shampoo.

I refresh between blow drys using a dry spray from DryBar called Triple Sec, it takes out a bit of greasiness, refreshes and adds a little volume if flat. It's colorless and doesn't leave dust. It smells amazing, I don't wear fragrance but everyone comments on how good I smell when I use it.


----------



## luckylove

Genie27 said:


> I've done November and it's very similar. Some rain, but very pleasant, cool to brisk weather. And less crowded museums. London is also nice in that time frame - Feb to May is increasingly nice.



Thanks, genie! I have done London in the Winter time and loved it, but I was fortunate that it was a very mild winter that year. Most days, a simple tweed jacket and scarf was all I needed. I think I need some style inspiration for my trip to Paris if we go in February. I think I am a little bored with my clothes... Of course, a cup of coffee wouldn't hurt me right about now!


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Took your advice and went to yelp.   It was a bit overwhelming to look at pictures of all the stylists at some salons.   But I found a guy I am going to try who specializes in high texture short cuts and who uses the brand of color my stylist used in CA.   You are right.   I should tell him I am shopping.   Otherwise I will fall in a rut with him.    I am tempted to go immediately even though I just got my hair cut on Tuesday.  But I also feel like I should tell my current guy in case I want to go crawling back just because I don't enjoy being in other people's chair.   Ick.  This is why I hate the process of finding a stylist.   Again thank you for your most excellent advice.



You are very welcome!  Exploration is good.

Exactly.  That sounds like a great plan.  There's nothing wrong with telling your current guy, "Look, I don't quite know what I want.  It's not you, I don't feel like I have the proper lingo to communicate what I want, so I'm going to try to get to know my hair a little better, and discover various interpretations for my style and texture."  Or something less wordy!    The idea being, it's nobody's failing or lack of skill, so he shouldn't feel offended, it's about your need to explore a little and figure out what you want.  This could be a fun adventure!  I'm excited for you.


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> I’ve been to Paris twice in July, which is pretty unpleasant because it is very touristy and hot with subpar air conditioning; I was just sweating constantly. I’ve also been in October, which was very chilly, though it might have been unseasonably cool. I might be going in March, and I’ve heard there’s nothing like Paris in the spring. I’m definitely doing London in March, but am between going back to Paris or somewhere new like Lisbon.



Have you been to Buenos Aires?  Great shopping, great food, luxurious hotels, and nice people.


----------



## prepster

luckylove said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience.  This is very helpful and encouraging. I haven't visited in February before and I imagined it to be rather wet and cold. Wasn't sure if I could manage looking chic in February, but your advice is great encouragement!



Paris in February is usually nice.  It can be a little gray some days, and of course nothing is blooming, but most times I've been there it has been crisp and sunny.  The crowds are low and I've been very comfortable in jeans and a sweater. I like that I can walk miles and miles without getting hot.


----------



## luckylove

prepster said:


> Paris in February is usually nice.  It can be a little gray some days, and of course nothing is blooming, but most times I've been there it has been crisp and sunny.  The crowds are low and I've been very comfortable in jeans and a sweater. I like that I can walk miles and miles without getting hot.



I imagine it so much colder. The weather can be so unpredictable and rapidly changing. One June that I was there was actually quite cold.  Temps often fell to the low 40's and I was so happy to have brought a few items perfect for cooler weather. The last June I was in Paris was unseasonably warm.  I will need to pack a bit of everything, I suppose! But of course, if I am in need of something, Paris is a great city to do a little shopping!!


----------



## EmileH

luckylove said:


> Thanks, genie! I have done London in the Winter time and loved it, but I was fortunate that it was a very mild winter that year. Most days, a simple tweed jacket and scarf was all I needed. I think I need some style inspiration for my trip to Paris if we go in February. I think I am a little bored with my clothes... Of course, a cup of coffee wouldn't hurt me right about now!



I think you will need a nice wool coat, jeans, sweaters, ankle boots and scarves. A skirt dress or dress pants if you want to dress up. Done. 

I find fall and winter packing easier than summer packing. But I haven't really invested much into warm weather clothes, because here in New England I don't get a lot of use out of them. And then today it's 81. So maybe I need to adjust my wardrobe for global warming.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Mine goes to a supermarket at least once at day.   It is his happy place for sure.  He  wanders the aisles drinking a bottled coke in a zoned-out state of decompressing from work.   He loves to buy groceries.  If he thinks I'm snacking on a particular thing, he'll get 10 of them.  So I make sure to tell him to just buy 2 apples and don't buy any more after that till I tell him.  Almost every time he cooks, he has to go to the store b/c he forgot an ingredient.  He doesn't shop with a budget.   I tell him, use the small lasagna pan not the one that can feed an army.
> 
> He was making some split pea soup and I said just make a small portion (instead of filling up the Dutch oven).   To our surprise, especially his, the soup tasted much better.



I read my DH this post.   After brief consideration, he told me he believes that the grocery store is the happy place for a lot of people.   We live near a gourmet grocery, from which DH buys two prepared meals a day.  He would starve if it where not for that store.   But he just confessed that he loves walking around the store and considering his options.  Who knew?

I laughed at the 10 apples.   I think it is sweet the way men try to make their wives happy.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sweet Fire said:


> This is so ironic but my guy loves going to the grocery store too! Sometimes he will even FaceTime me and show me what he's getting lol. I think it's so adorable!
> 
> As for shopping for myself, I too like to be left alone because I don't like anything swaying my decision because it's very easy for me to get caught up in the moment then end up having buyers remorse afterwards. I like to browse then I'll let the SA know when I want assistance..



yes adorable.
and my shopping style exactly matches yours


----------



## momasaurus

MSO13 said:


> I went in late February last year and it was lovely. Slightly cool temps, perfect for walking. Not too rainy, I brought my trench with a removable liner and fur collar and it was perfect. I wore pants or tights and dresses, flats and fashion sneakers and a small crossbody bag and larger shoulder bag. the city was quiet, the museums less crowded. I would go back that time of year in a heartbeat


Sounds heavenly! 
I know we have skirted around the trench topic, but I'd love to know about your trench with removable liner and fur collar. I think I need one!


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think you will need a nice wool coat, jeans, sweaters, ankle boots and scarves. A skirt dress or dress pants if you want to dress up. Done.
> 
> I find fall and winter packing easier than summer packing. But I haven't really invested much into warm weather clothes, because here in New England I don't get a lot of use out of them. And then today it's 81. So maybe I need to adjust my wardrobe for global warming.



Thanks, PbP! Great suggestions! I actually love my Fall wardrobe, but I think I need to fill in a few pieces to make it more exciting somehow. It is classic and timeless, but perhaps a little "safe." A few interesting pieces will help round it out a bit. Our spouses may join us the last few days in Paris so I will need to figure out something with a bit of sex appeal for date nights.  My Fall and Winter wardrobe is classic and lovely, but to me lacks a certain sexy elegance.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> Have you been to Buenos Aires?  Great shopping, great food, luxurious hotels, and nice people.



Buenos Aires in December was awesome.   It was really hot though.   But for anyone bothered by the lack of light in the winter, BA is the place to go.   We stayed at a B&B that had a dance studio and we took tango lessons every day.   Then we would practice our new moves at the milgonas at night.   I have a leopard pair of tango shoes.  At one milonga all the singles ladies (who all sit in a designated section)  turned and looked at us, which made DH feel really studly until he realized they were looking at my shoes and not him.


----------



## EmileH

luckylove said:


> Thanks, PbP! Great suggestions! I actually love my Fall wardrobe, but I think I need to fill in a few pieces to make it more exciting somehow. It is classic and timeless, but perhaps a little "safe." A few interesting pieces will help round it out a bit. Our spouses may join us the last few days in Paris so I will need to figure out something with a bit of sex appeal for date nights.  My Fall and Winter wardrobe is classic and lovely, but to me lacks a certain sexy elegance.



Now that's a very interesting topic: how to add pizzazz to a classic wardrobe. Do you have any thoughts about what pieces you might add in? Or how you might wear pieces that you have in a different way? I can use some suggestions myself


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Now that's a very interesting topic: how to add pizzazz to a classic wardrobe. Do you have any thoughts about what pieces you might add in? Or how you might wear pieces that you have in a different way? I can use some suggestions myself



I am definitely open to suggestions! Maybe some of our wonderful fashionistas can chime in!


----------



## EmileH

luckylove said:


> I am definitely open to suggestions! Maybe some of our wonderful fashionistas can chime in!



I'll give it some thought. Random thoughts crossing my mind: interesting high heels, silk blouses, lace camisoles, a simple body hugging sheath dress, slightly shorter skirts.   [emoji848]


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'll give it some thought. Random thoughts crossing my mind: interesting high heels, silk blouses, lace camisoles, a simple body hugging sheath dress, slightly shorter skirts.   [emoji848]



Yes, I rely on sexy shoes to give my classic wardrobe more interest, but most of my sexier ones will not navigate cobblestone well. lower cut silk blouses and shells can look great under a tuxedo jacket and narrow pants. Adding longer earrings or a long necklace helps with this look too.


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> We were to London in December and it was nippy but not at all unpleasant.  We'd do it again.





luckylove said:


> Thanks, genie! I have done London in the Winter time and loved it, but I was fortunate that it was a very mild winter that year. Most days, a simple tweed jacket and scarf was all I needed. I think I need some style inspiration for my trip to Paris if we go in February. I think I am a little bored with my clothes... Of course, a cup of coffee wouldn't hurt me right about now!


I was in London for 5 months in college, from August to December. I never needed anything heavier in December than a mid-weight scarf (a Burberry wool/cashmere blend) and a quilted Barbour jacket.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Any time of the year is perfect for Paris. My favorite is October or November. I don't like walking around in the heat or dealing with the subpar AC. I love the fall leaves and the nip in the air.
> 
> Thank you for the good wishes. I am going to Coco's apartment this trip for the first time. Every trip seems to have a different theme for me whether by design or chance. This trip is working out to be all about relaxation and indulgence. Perfect for the occasion. I think I know the small museum of which you speak. I have never been because it's a bit out of the way. Maybe this trip. I forget the name.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds the department stores overwhelming. Browsing is definitely more fun than shopping.


Who was it that said "Paris is always a good idea"? How wonderful that you are getting to go to Coco's apartment; I hope you can tell us all about it! A relaxing and indulgent vacation is just what the doctor ordered; that's exactly the kind of trip I would want to have if I go to Paris in March. But now I am leaning more toward Lisbon.

I find that browsing in a store is kind of the equivalent of looking for a good significant other - you find the best items/person when you are not specifically looking for anything/anyone and when there is no pressure!



JolieS said:


> Agree that Paris is fine any time. Things to remember: a temperate climate so weather can change on a dime - layering is key. Also Paris is quite far north meaning it doesn’t get dark until 9 or 10pm in June and July, but days are very short in winter. In Feb by 5pm it will be dusk; just do your outdoor activities in the morning and save indoor activities for late afternoons.


I love how in July it is still slightly light out at 11 pm. Throws me off like crazy when I first get there because jet lag, but I love eating a late dinner outside at 10 pm and it feels like 7 pm!



prepster said:


> Have you been to Buenos Aires?  Great shopping, great food, luxurious hotels, and nice people.


I havent! I haven't been to South America at all actually. But now I really want to go!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Now that's a very interesting topic: how to add pizzazz to a classic wardrobe. Do you have any thoughts about what pieces you might add in? Or how you might wear pieces that you have in a different way? I can use some suggestions myself



Really looking forward to hearing everyone's thoughts on this!


----------



## katekluet

Cordeliere said:


> Took your advice and went to yelp.   It was a bit overwhelming to look at pictures of all the stylists at some salons.   But I found a guy I am going to try who specializes in high texture short cuts and who uses the brand of color my stylist used in CA.   You are right.   I should tell him I am shopping.   Otherwise I will fall in a rut with him.    I am tempted to go immediately even though I just got my hair cut on Tuesday.  But I also feel like I should tell my current guy in case I want to go crawling back just because I don't enjoy being in other people's chair.   Ick.  This is why I hate the process of finding a stylist.   Again thank you for your most excellent advice.


Cordy, when I moved here I researched and then set up consultation appointments with three stylists...they are free and take about ten minutes, you can get a sense of working with the person before committing to an appointment,


----------



## Cordeliere

katekluet said:


> Cordy, when I moved here I researched and then set up consultation appointments with three stylists...they are free and take about ten minutes, you can get a sense of working with the person before committing to an appointment,



excellent idea


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Now that's a very interesting topic: how to add pizzazz to a classic wardrobe. Do you have any thoughts about what pieces you might add in? Or how you might wear pieces that you have in a different way? I can use some suggestions myself



Me three! 
I usually depend on my shoes for pizzazz/sexy-ish appeal. 
DH likes them [emoji6]


----------



## cremel

Good morning café! Just got back from a break.  The kids had loads of fun at Disneyland.  I on othe other hand didn't make to the Vegas shop to pickup my shoes because the size was slightly too big. But I did receive the shawl through FedEx.  

Sharing my new addition: 



It's beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Cookiefiend

cremel said:


> Good morning café! Just got back from a break.  The kids had loads of fun at Disneyland.  I on othe other hand didn't make to the Vegas shop to pickup my shoes because the size was slightly too big. But I did receive the shawl through FedEx.
> 
> Sharing my new addition:
> View attachment 3844238
> 
> 
> It's beautiful! [emoji7]


It is lovely!


----------



## cremel

Weird...these  didn't get posted.


----------



## luckylove

cremel said:


> Good morning café! Just got back from a break.  The kids had loads of fun at Disneyland.  I on othe other hand didn't make to the Vegas shop to pickup my shoes because the size was slightly too big. But I did receive the shawl through FedEx.
> 
> Sharing my new addition:
> View attachment 3844238
> 
> 
> It's beautiful! [emoji7]



Oh Cremel, this shawl is stunning! Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Genie27

Oh Cremel, it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## EmileH

Beautiful cremel.


----------



## Moirai

cremel said:


> Good morning café! Just got back from a break.  The kids had loads of fun at Disneyland.  I on othe other hand didn't make to the Vegas shop to pickup my shoes because the size was slightly too big. But I did receive the shawl through FedEx.
> 
> Sharing my new addition:
> View attachment 3844238
> 
> 
> It's beautiful! [emoji7]


Love the colors and the purple hem


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Any time of the year is perfect for Paris. My favorite is October or November. I don't like walking around in the heat or dealing with the subpar AC. I love the fall leaves and the nip in the air.
> 
> Thank you for the good wishes. I am going to Coco's apartment this trip for the first time. Every trip seems to have a different theme for me whether by design or chance. This trip is working out to be all about relaxation and indulgence. Perfect for the occasion. I think I know the small museum of which you speak. I have never been because it's a bit out of the way. Maybe this trip. I forget the name.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds the department stores overwhelming. Browsing is definitely more fun than shopping.


I am getting excited just thinking about hearing your impressions from touring Coco's apartment when you return from your trip.  I hope this trip is extra special to commemorate your milestone


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Weird...these  didn't get posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844239
> 
> View attachment 3844241
> View attachment 3844242


This ties very beautifully!  Congrats Cremel


----------



## EmileH

Long earrings and necklaces are a great suggestion to add to a classic wardrobe. Now you added to my VCA wishlist [emoji22]

The shoe issue is perplexing. I agree high heels and cobblestones don't mix. I usually bring block heels. But they can be somewhat less than sexy. Even kitten heels aren't safe on cobblestones. I admire how some people wear dressy flats but I never quite feel sexy in flats. Maybe if I get some special flats [emoji848]


----------



## Moirai

I find that a great pair of heels with some details on it can really elevate a simple outfit. Or a statement piece jewelry, belt, brooch, or a great coat. I tend to get complimented for a piece of item I'm wearing rather than the whole ensemble, like recently my two-tone Ferragamo slingbacks, my rings or necklaces. My burnt orange Burberry trench gets a lot of compliments.

PbP, I feel the same way about flats. I wore flats during my trip last week due to lots of walking but wished I had heels on.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I find that a great pair of heels with some details on it can really elevate a simple outfit. Or a statement piece jewelry, belt, brooch, or a great coat. I tend to get complimented for a piece of item I'm wearing rather than the whole ensemble, like recently my two-tone Ferragamo slingbacks, my rings or necklaces. My burnt orange Burberry trench gets a lot of compliments.
> 
> PbP, I feel the same way about flats. I wore flats during my trip last week due to lots of walking but wished I had heels on.



I feel most comfortable in heels but I don't want to break an ankle on vacation. It seems like the pointed toe flats are the dressiest. But they still won't do for my legs and butt what the heels will accomplish.

I like your ideas about one defining piece making the outfit special. I have to keep that in mind and start selecting distinctive pieces that I can think of as outfit makers. I probably already have quite a few.


----------



## Moirai

Here’s a fabulous pair of heels I tried on but it was a little too big on me. I like the flower detail on front.

Have to reload pics.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Here’s a fabulous pair of heels I tried on but it was a little too big on me. I like the flower detail on front.



They are really pretty. They would be walkable even on cobblestones and prettier than flats. I have the same pair but just plain without the camellia. I wear them for work quite a bit. The camellia is a nice touch.


----------



## Moirai




----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They are really pretty. They would be walkable even on cobblestones and prettier than flats. I have the same pair but just plain without the camellia. I wear them for work quite a bit. The camellia is a nice touch.


I uploaded pics on tpf app for first time and pics looked huge but seemed better quality. They are comfortable and pretty. You have many beautiful accessories to wear as a statement piece to accentuate a simple outfit.


----------



## EmileH

I have noticed Parisian women wearing heels for evening. Not death defying heights but reasonable heights. It also depends a lot on the neighborhood that you will be in. The older touristy areas are more likely to have cobblestones. Other neighborhoods have regular sidewalks and are more manageable. But then you never know when you will be faced with an unexpected cobblestone street to cross. It helps to have a steady arm to take when needed. I got a louboutin heel stuck between the cobblestones in the middle of avenue george cinq once. I wasn't giving up the shoe!


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can handle target. I go about 4 times a year to load up on household supplies. That's all I can take and I have to psych myself up. I can't do walmart Costco sam's etc. I can't do Macy's or stores like that. Saks can even sometimes be stressful. I prefer small boutiques, preferably where they serve me wine or champagne. I really prefer online shopping for anything I can get that way.




I'm with you. 

There's shopping and then there's shopping 

I get lost in dept stores. And just when you get to know their layout they change it.


----------



## papertiger

luckylove said:


> Scouting, I like that! I always say that I am taking mental inventory! I agree smaller boutiques are great. I shop in larger department stores mainly when I have a dedicated, trusted SA whom I call in advance to pull together looks for me.



There are some dept stores I check occasionally, sometimes they have items that even flagship stand alones don't have.


----------



## papertiger

Sweet Fire said:


> This is so ironic but my guy loves going to the grocery store too! Sometimes he will even FaceTime me and show me what he's getting lol. I think it's so adorable!
> 
> As for shopping for myself, I too like to be left alone because I don't like anything swaying my decision because it's very easy for me to get caught up in the moment then end up having buyers remorse afterwards. I like to browse then I'll let the SA know when I want assistance.
> 
> I was very worried how my wedding gown shopping was going to be since you show them pictures and they go and find gowns for you which is a nightmare for someone like me that is more comfortable shopping and picking things out myself. So I didn't bring any pictures with me to my bridal appointment and they let me browse the floor and I ended up choosing the gown I picked out lol. Although the associate did bring it to my attention first so she gets some credit lol. But yeah I'm really picky when it comes to picking things out for myself which is why I didn't even take anyone with me to my bridal appointment lol. Everyone was shocked when I told them I had already went bridal gown shopping and picked my gown by myself.



OMG, you all have such great DHs. Both DH and I will avoid supermarkets for as long as possible even grabbing things from little corner shops to supplement store cupboard staples. I am better than him and pop in somewhere on my way from work or later in the evening. The cupboard can be totally bare before DH goes shopping, if I go away for a week I can come back to just cat food.


----------



## EmileH

Not for evening but for day time walking: has anyone tried these Sarah Jessica Parker sneaker shoes? They look cute. I wonder how comfortable they are


----------



## papertiger

cremel said:


> Good morning café! Just got back from a break.  The kids had loads of fun at Disneyland.  I on othe other hand didn't make to the Vegas shop to pickup my shoes because the size was slightly too big. But I did receive the shawl through FedEx.
> 
> Sharing my new addition:
> View attachment 3844238
> 
> 
> It's beautiful! [emoji7]



 Wonderful


----------



## Sweet Fire

papertiger said:


> OMG, you all have such great DHs. Both DH and I will avoid supermarkets for as long as possible even grabbing things from little corner shops to supplement store cupboard staples. I am better than him and pop in somewhere on my way from work or later in the evening. The cupboard can be totally bare before DH goes shopping, if I go away for a week I can come back to just cat food.



lol well at least he makes sure the cat doesn't go hungry lol


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Long earrings and necklaces are a great suggestion to add to a classic wardrobe. Now you added to my VCA wishlist [emoji22]
> 
> The shoe issue is perplexing. I agree high heels and cobblestones don't mix. I usually bring block heels. But they can be somewhat less than sexy. Even kitten heels aren't safe on cobblestones. I admire how some people wear dressy flats but I never quite feel sexy in flats. Maybe if I get some special flats [emoji848]



Wedges and platforms even worse. Are there any safe shoes for cobblestones besides sports shoes or flexible flats?


----------



## papertiger

Sweet Fire said:


> lol well at least he makes sure the cat doesn't go hungry lol



If he doesn't want to die he knows he has to feed the cats. I text to remind him everyday to change their water.


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> My burnt orange Burberry trench gets a lot of compliments.



Any chance you would share a pic?


----------



## Cordeliere

cremel said:


> Weird...these  didn't get posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844239
> 
> View attachment 3844241
> View attachment 3844242



If there was ever a pattern in which how it looks flat and how it looks tied were totally unrelated, this is it.  Amazing!   Enjoy.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I read my DH this post.   After brief consideration, he told me he believes that the grocery store is the happy place for a lot of people.   We live near a gourmet grocery, from which DH buys two prepared meals a day.  He would starve if it where not for that store.   But he just confessed that he loves walking around the store and considering his options.  Who knew?
> 
> I laughed at the 10 apples.   I think it is sweet the way men try to make their wives happy.



I think you're right about the apples.  He'll also do the same thing with Hostess chocolate cupcakes.  These are not gourmet cupcakes of course, but they're pretty good if they're really fresh.  DH would get 10 of those -- and I have been at points where I ate a package a day (2, and they are rather small by gourmet cupcake standards).  Not lately, tho.  I have taken in a number of garments since I lost weight and those garments now cannot be made to fit a larger size.

 I have trained DH to pay attention to Sell-by dates.   

We eat a lot of take-out.   That gourmet grocery sounds heavenly.   We have a couple of delis under our nose and fairly easy restaurant access, so we won't starve.  . But still, that grocery . . . 

DH will cook but he tries to make recipes from memory.  I keep telling him to check the recipe but he likes to wing it.  

I avoid grocery stores b/c I see too many temptations.   I have discovered thin coconut Oreos.  And thin chocolate Oreos.  They are good.  I can eat 4 a day.  The calorie count is ok, I can live with it.  The thinness of the cookies lowers the calories -- there's less white filling.


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Long earrings and necklaces are a great suggestion to add to a classic wardrobe. Now you added to my VCA wishlist [emoji22]
> 
> The shoe issue is perplexing. I agree high heels and cobblestones don't mix. I usually bring block heels. But they can be somewhat less than sexy. Even kitten heels aren't safe on cobblestones. I admire how some people wear dressy flats but I never quite feel sexy in flats. Maybe if I get some special flats [emoji848]



Sorry to enable you!  I held off buying a twenty motif alhambra because I am hoping something really fabulous comes out to commemorate the 50th anniversary of VCA. Hermes makes some beautiful long silver necklaces too which can add a nice touch to an outfit.  A bold cuff can also add some sex appeal or edge to an otherwise classic outfit. I do have some funny memories of trying to navigate uneven cobblestone streets in sexy heels; of course I was a lot younger then! I don't mind flats for running around doing errands, but it can make me feel less than sexy. There is a cute block heel sandal from Hermes that could fill the void in warmer months...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

My husband loves shopping. When a shelf on our fridge cracked, he was excited that he can buy a new fridge. But I hate when he goes grocery shopping - he usually goes hungry and buys weird things not used in everyday cooking like canned chestnuts. As for other shopping - that's our main entertainment during the hottest months. Our malls are like small towns with their hotels, restaurants, boutiques, cinemas etc. But going there with my husband is no fun because he asks what I need. What do I need? I don't know before I see it. I need to browse.
Oh, we even have mall taxis if you get tired


----------



## scarf1

Went to MOMA today- there was a fashion exhibit. The oldest item was my fav, and made me think of @Pocketbook Pup and the other Chanel lovers on this thread!  Chanel LBD 1925-27. Definitely could have been worn during downtown abbey. At any rate, I would wear this now! The exhibit was an eclectic mix of items from chuck Taylor shoes, Levi's 501, to designer items. There were 2 H items. An early brides de gala scarf, and a well loved birkin.
Umm, also managed to do some shopping- a few items for DH ( not designer) and I bought 2 90s at Hermes- mad Ave store.
I was on the hunt for the into the Canadian wild in 2 possible CWs- luckily they had both, and I ended up with CW 03.
And in the end, couldn't leave fleurs de giverny behind. This navy CW with bits of light green, light blue, pink and lavender will be easy to wear. As usual, looks different than the website! I posted more pix of the scarves on the FW2017 scarf thread.






And Monet  water lilies at MOMA today. Didn't have the scarf today for scarf onsite!


----------



## MSO13

This thread moves so fast.
@momasaurus I think you asked about my trench?

I have a Burberry Heritage Slim cut cotton gabardine with a removable cashmere check lining and a removable fur collar. I LOVE it. It needs to be cleaned before Fall kicks in. It's probably one of the best wardrobe investments I've made. I had the sleeves shortened a little and had to move some buttons to accommodate my chest but it's a great piece.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> As for other shopping - that's our main entertainment during the hottest months. Our malls are like small towns with their hotels, restaurants, boutiques, cinemas etc. But going there with my husband is no fun because he asks what I need. *What do I need?* I don't know before I see it. I need to browse.



I hope your definition of *need* is liberal.  Need is in the eye of the beholder.

And personally, I can't think of anything more romantic than being asked what I need.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> And Monet  water lilies at MOMA today. Didn't have the scarf today for scarf onsite!
> View attachment 3844516



I was at MOMA a couple of weeks ago.   Even though dreams of spiders dropping on me is my worst nightmare, I loved this sculpture.   It is about 10 feet tall.   And weirdly, it did not seem at all menacing.  And I did not have any scarf that would have been a scarf on site.  Wouldn't this be great to have in the yard before Halloween?


----------



## Cordeliere

MSO13 said:


> I have a Burberry Heritage Slim cut cotton gabardine with a removable cashmere check lining and a removable fur collar. *I LOVE it.  It's probably one of the best wardrobe investments I've made. *
> View attachment 3844518



This is high praise.   What is it about the coat that makes you love it?   Is is the versatility with the removable lining and collar, or is it some other aspect?


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> I was at MOMA a couple of weeks ago.   Even though dreams of spiders dropping on me is my worst nightmare, I loved this sculpture.   It is about 10 feet tall.   And weirdly, it did not seem at all menacing.  And I did not have any scarf that would have been a scarf on site.  Wouldn't this be great to have in the yard before Halloween?
> 
> View attachment 3844554


Yes, that was still there. I was creeped out!


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Yes, that was still there. I was creeped out!



The fashion exhibit had not opened when we were there.   I wish I could have seen that.


----------



## EmileH

MSO13 said:


> This thread moves so fast.
> @momasaurus I think you asked about my trench?
> 
> I have a Burberry Heritage Slim cut cotton gabardine with a removable cashmere check lining and a removable fur collar. I LOVE it. It needs to be cleaned before Fall kicks in. It's probably one of the best wardrobe investments I've made. I had the sleeves shortened a little and had to move some buttons to accommodate my chest but it's a great piece.
> 
> View attachment 3844518



MSO, did your coat come with the collar or did you buy it separately? I know that you can buy the liners separately. I agree. I use my Burberry trench a lot. The fur collar is a nice touch.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> The fashion exhibit had not opened when we were there.   I wish I could have seen that.


Too bad. I think you would have enjoyed it. 

I have a black Burberry with removable lining. It buttons on/off, it is the shorter length. I also view it as a great purchase.
Funny story, I had actually bought a different raincoat, (much cheaper), and as I was walking out of the store, I saw the Burberry, the sales clerk was happy to let me return the original purchase for the Burberry. It was an expensive purchase given that I bought it during a California drought, but my original reason was a fall trip to Europe. Needless to say, I have gotten a lot of use out of it, both during travel, and last winter, even in California. TBH, I have the lining removed 90% of the time, I probably should have brought the lining with me for my current trip, but I forgot!


----------



## prepster

cremel said:


> Weird...these  didn't get posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844239
> 
> View attachment 3844241
> View attachment 3844242



Beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> Went to MOMA today- there was a fashion exhibit. The oldest item was my fav, and made me think of @Pocketbook Pup and the other Chanel lovers on this thread!  Chanel LBD 1925-27. Definitely could have been worn during downtown abbey. At any rate, I would wear this now! The exhibit was an eclectic mix of items from chuck Taylor shoes, Levi's 501, to designer items. There were 2 H items. An early brides de gala scarf, and a well loved birkin.
> Umm, also managed to do some shopping- a few items for DH ( not designer) and I bought 2 90s at Hermes- mad Ave store.
> I was on the hunt for the into the Canadian wild in 2 possible CWs- luckily they had both, and I ended up with CW 03.
> And in the end, couldn't leave fleurs de giverny behind. This navy CW with bits of light green, light blue, pink and lavender will be easy to wear. As usual, looks different than the website! I posted more pix of the scarves on the FW2017 scarf thread.
> View attachment 3844511
> View attachment 3844513
> View attachment 3844514
> View attachment 3844515
> 
> 
> And Monet  water lilies at MOMA today. Didn't have the scarf today for scarf onsite!
> View attachment 3844516


This is so exciting.  I heard about this on NPR this morning, I think this is the opening day?  The theme is about influential items in the history of fashion.  Therefore they have everything from the Chanel LBD to the White T-Shirt.  It sounds great.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> There are some dept stores I check occasionally, sometimes they have items that even flagship stand alones don't have.


Yes, you never know.  People make returns, merchandise gets transferred, etc.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> This is so exciting.  I heard about this on NPR this morning, I think this is the opening day?  The theme is about influential items in the history of fashion.  Therefore they have everything from the Chanel LBD to the White T-Shirt.  It sounds great.


I must check this out on-line to see if it will jolt me out of my stupor to finally get to NY this year.


----------



## eagle1002us

cremel said:


> Good morning café! Just got back from a break.  The kids had loads of fun at Disneyland.  I on othe other hand didn't make to the Vegas shop to pickup my shoes because the size was slightly too big. But I did receive the shawl through FedEx.
> 
> Sharing my new addition:
> View attachment 3844238
> 
> 
> It's beautiful! [emoji7]


This is splendid, Cremel -- beautiful design and colors!  You will wear it a lot, I'm sure.


----------



## momasaurus

MSO13 said:


> This thread moves so fast.
> @momasaurus I think you asked about my trench?
> 
> I have a Burberry Heritage Slim cut cotton gabardine with a removable cashmere check lining and a removable fur collar. I LOVE it. It needs to be cleaned before Fall kicks in. It's probably one of the best wardrobe investments I've made. I had the sleeves shortened a little and had to move some buttons to accommodate my chest but it's a great piece.
> 
> View attachment 3844518


Oh, I L-O-V-E everything about this! those little wristbands!! Wild collar - not what I imagined, but even better.


----------



## momasaurus

Also - my darling SA in the men's dept at H Madison has had my Oxford bracelet (that was run over) repaired at no charge. I am not a VIP customer at all, but everything about this repair (and my worries and his attention and concern and speedy action) was lovely.


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> Also - my darling SA in the men's dept at H Madison has had my Oxford bracelet (that was run over) repaired at no charge. I am not a VIP customer at all, but everything about this repair (and my worries and his attention and concern and speedy action) was lovely.


That's wonderful. Hurrah for H customer service!


----------



## EmileH

Yay! What a nice SA! 

I must go to this exhibit. Someone on Instagram posted the birkin and said it was the first birkin?


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! What a nice SA!
> 
> I must go to this exhibit. Someone on Instagram posted the birkin and said it was the first birkin?


Haha , didn't realize this. But just googled to find out more. I guess it is Jane birkin's bag. No wonder it looked a bit beat up! It was also quite large. We were able to get in during the early members hour, so not crowded at first.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> This is high praise.   What is it about the coat that makes you love it?   Is is the versatility with the removable lining and collar, or is it some other aspect?



Yes, it's a very versatile piece, it works for 3 seasons as it's good for winter in the car. My puffers make me too warm and I hate driving in them. It's also pretty neutral and looks good with anything except super dressy which I never am. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> MSO, did your coat come with the collar or did you buy it separately? I know that you can buy the liners separately. I agree. I use my Burberry trench a lot. The fur collar is a nice touch.



Yes, it all came together. It was only maybe $200 more to get the version that came with both the liner and the collar. 



momasaurus said:


> Oh, I L-O-V-E everything about this! those little wristbands!! Wild collar - not what I imagined, but even better.



It's pretty great, I'm glad I waited to get a forever trench that has enough fun details that it doesn't feel too classic! @katekluet told me she has had hers forever and I'm glad I made a longterm choice rather than a more trendy style. 

I actually washed it last night after thinking about it and it turned out beautifully. I need to get it reproofed or I may DIY that as well.


----------



## Cordeliere

MSO13 said:


> I actually washed it last night after thinking about it and it turned out beautifully. I need to get it reproofed or I may DIY that as well.



Very interesting.   By "reproofed" I am assuming that you mean waterproofed?   How do you do that on a DIY basis?  I have a light hiking jacket that I bought in Scotland last summer.   It would be perfect if it were waterproofed.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Very interesting.   By "reproofed" I am assuming that you mean waterproofed?   How do you do that on a DIY basis?  I have a light hiking jacket that I bought in Scotland last summer.   It would be perfect if it were waterproofed.



Yes, I got a spray called Granger for it. I know I can give it to Burberry but I didn't love their alterations person, local cleaner/tailor or whatever so I'd rather try this. 

You can waterproof anything, it will of course be water resistant but I think it will work well.


----------



## Genie27

MSO13 said:


> I actually washed it last night after thinking about it and it turned out beautifully. I need to get it reproofed or I may DIY that as well





Cordeliere said:


> Very interesting.   By "reproofed" I am assuming that you mean waterproofed?   How do you do that on a DIY basis?  I have a light hiking jacket that I bought in Scotland last summer.   It would be perfect if it were waterproofed.



I've used Grangers and NixWax products to re-water-resist outdoor gear, but it's only OK at it. MrsO, do you have a product you use? 

Cordie, the products I have used only work on pre-existing waterproofiness. They will not waterproof an item that did not have the DWR factory coating.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I've used Grangers and NixWax products to re-water-resist outdoor gear, but it's only OK at it. MrsO, do you have a product you use?
> 
> Cordie, the products I have used only work on pre-existing waterproofiness. They will not waterproof an item that did not have the DWR factory coating.



Do you think these products would damage the material of an un water proofed item?   I don't need heavy water proofing for what I have in mind.   It might be worth a try for some minor improvement.  I am thinking sprinkles level rain.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Hi ladies,
I need an opinion. Which of these watches do you personally prefer?


----------



## katekluet

MSO13 said:


> Yes, it's a very versatile piece, it works for 3 seasons as it's good for winter in the car. My puffers make me too warm and I hate driving in them. It's also pretty neutral and looks good with anything except super dressy which I never am.
> MSO13,here it is.....I got it in London on our honeymoon in 1972! Still looks great, a classic.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it all came together. It was only maybe $200 more to get the version that came with both the liner and the collar.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty great, I'm glad I waited to get a forever trench that has enough fun details that it doesn't feel too classic! @katekluet told me she has had hers forever and I'm glad I made a longterm choice rather than a more trendy style.
> 
> I actually washed it last night after thinking about it and it turned out beautifully. I need to get it reproofed or I may DIY that as well.


----------



## JolieS

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Hi ladies,
> I need an opinion. Which of these watches do you personally prefer?
> View attachment 3845050
> 
> View attachment 3845051
> View attachment 3845052


A watch is so personal, it is hard to advise. For me, I prefer Arabic numerals, rather than Roman, so no.1 gets my vote. Also, no. 1 watch face is easier to read and see when there are markers for every hour, especially if you’re looking at a dark watch face. Any one would be a nice addition to a watch wardrobe, and the brand is coming into its own after being revived in the last decade. What attracted you to the brand?


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Hi ladies,
> I need an opinion. Which of these watches do you personally prefer?
> View attachment 3845050
> 
> View attachment 3845051
> View attachment 3845052



I like the band and the color of the face better on the first one.   Indifferent to numbers vs no numbers.   Had a no number watch in my youth that I loved at time, but now I would definitely want numbers.   Older eyes.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

JolieS said:


> A watch is so personal, it is hard to advise. For me, I prefer Arabic numerals, rather than Roman, so no.1 gets my vote. Also, no. 1 watch face is easier to read and see when there are markers for every hour, especially if you’re looking at a dark watch face. Any one would be a nice addition to a watch wardrobe, and the brand is coming into its own after being revived in the last decade. What attracted you to the brand?



I've been eyeing them for some time. And now, birthday, limited edition arrived... I like limited editions. I read The Watch Enthusiast and they were highly rated.
I like the last one because there is no brand name on it.


----------



## JolieS

Well you’ve done your due diligence on the watch. No. 3 is very sleek. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

JolieS said:


> Well you’ve done your due diligence on the watch. No. 3 is very sleek. Happy Birthday!



Next week 
Shukran


----------



## EmileH

I vote for the first one. Happy birthday!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I've used Grangers and NixWax products to re-water-resist outdoor gear, but it's only OK at it. MrsO, do you have a product you use?
> 
> Cordie, the products I have used only work on pre-existing waterproofiness. They will not waterproof an item that did not have the DWR factory coating.



Did you notice that the re-waterproofing sprays are very stinky?


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I've been eyeing them for some time. And now, birthday, limited edition arrived... I like limited editions. I read The Watch Enthusiast and they were highly rated.
> I like the last one because there is no brand name on it.



I also like the last one because it has the cleanest look to it. However, it seems I am in the minority. Happy birthday!


----------



## Genie27

Happy Birthday @Sheikha Latifa! I also like the third one best of these three. 

Nicole, it's been a while since I used the reproof...maybe I should try it this weekend on a couple of my items.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> If there was ever a pattern in which how it looks flat and how it looks tied were totally unrelated, this is it.  Amazing!   Enjoy.



Precisely described! I thought exactly the same. I first lived the design, not realizing how it would look like when it's tied on one... turned out both looked fantastic.  [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Ppup love your way of describing high heels " not death defying height ... reasonable. ". To me the five or six inch heels do sound like death defying.  On the other hand some people repeatedly tried to convince me that good shoes maker handle the sole so well that even six inches height, you feel nothing. Is that so?


----------



## Genie27

cremel said:


> some people repeatedly tried to convince me that good shoes maker handle the sole so well that even six inches height, you feel nothing.



Who would be considered a good shoemaker? I would love to know. 

I definitely feel pain from anything more than 3" depending on the amount of ankle support and style of the heel, in most brands I've tried. But I also have very weak ankles and am always rolling/twisting my left one, even if I step on a crack in wedges.


----------



## Joannadyne

momasaurus said:


> Also - my darling SA in the men's dept at H Madison has had my Oxford bracelet (that was run over) repaired at no charge. I am not a VIP customer at all, but everything about this repair (and my worries and his attention and concern and speedy action) was lovely.



Oh, I'm so happy for you! And yay on H for fantastic customer service!


----------



## Joannadyne

cremel said:


> Good morning café! Just got back from a break.  The kids had loads of fun at Disneyland.  I on othe other hand didn't make to the Vegas shop to pickup my shoes because the size was slightly too big. But I did receive the shawl through FedEx.
> 
> Sharing my new addition:
> View attachment 3844238
> 
> 
> It's beautiful! [emoji7]



Congrats on the shawl - I love this cw and it looks fantastic tied!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Thanks everyone for answering. I know that this is a question of personal taste. The first watch is the least expensive and I was trying to convince myself... Didn't happen, still want Nr 3. I like the no brand thing, kind of a secret for those in the know


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thanks everyone for answering. I know that this is a question of personal taste. The first watch is the least expensive and I was trying to convince myself... Didn't happen, still want Nr 3. I like the no brand thing, kind of a secret for those in the know



Haha. I think this might be the first time ever that I chose the least expensive thing. My sister always jokes that even without seeing prices I will always like the most expensive item in the store window.

Cremel, I don't get pain with heel heights. I'm just not steady enough on uneven city sidewalks or cobblestones. On good surfaces I am fine all day in heels with no pain. My favorite heel height is 70 mm. I can do an 85 mm heel fairly easily. Much higher than that and I feel unsteady if I have to walk too much.

My two issues with shoes are the heels rubbing at the back, which I can sometimes fix with footpetals pads, or the instep not being high or wide enough and hurting across the front of the foot after too much walking.


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> This thread moves so fast.
> @momasaurus I think you asked about my trench?
> 
> I have a Burberry Heritage Slim cut cotton gabardine with a removable cashmere check lining and a removable fur collar. I LOVE it. It needs to be cleaned before Fall kicks in. It's probably one of the best wardrobe investments I've made. I had the sleeves shortened a little and had to move some buttons to accommodate my chest but it's a great piece.
> 
> View attachment 3844518



Dynamite!


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Hi ladies,
> I need an opinion. Which of these watches do you personally prefer?
> View attachment 3845050
> 
> View attachment 3845051
> View attachment 3845052



no. 3 draws me in most, perhaps no writing to mar such a sleek wonderful design, a very Happy Birthday


----------



## papertiger

cremel said:


> Ppup love your way of describing high heels " not death defying height ... reasonable. ". To me the five or six inch heels do sound like death defying.  *On the other hand some people repeatedly tried to convince me that good shoes maker handle the sole so well that even six inches height, you feel nothing. Is that so?*



The gradient will always put a lot of stress on the knees, ankles and toe joints and since all the weight is at the front, huge pressure under the metatarsal.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> The gradient will always put a lot of stress on the knees, ankles and toe joints and since all the weight is at the front, huge pressure under the metatarsal.


I also note that the gradient on a size 8 and up and 3" heel is less steep than the same heel on a size 5. Which also adds to the discomfort in smaller sizes. Not all shoemakers adjust the heel height as it's cheaper to make one generic heel.


----------



## prepster

This is a little freaky.  Why do we do this to ourselves?  Ouch.  (Photo from Pinterest)


----------



## prepster

Here's another one I found that explains why women get bunions.    Wouldn't it be nice if manufacturers would make shoes for a woman's actual foot, not how they imagine a foot should look?  I know, dreaming...


----------



## EmileH

I'm sorry but these are exaggerated somewhat ridiculous photos. None of my heels fit like that.  That looks like a 140 mm heel. I don't jam my toes to the very front of the pointed toe. 

And bunions are not caused by high heels. Plenty of people who do not wear heels develop them. They are caused by a genetic instability of the foot. Yes wearing heels may (or may not) worsen them over time.  Mine (mostly on the right) is caused by the fact that my right foot turns out slightly and that leg is slightly shorter. I was supposed to wear corrective shoes as a child but my mother was a single parent and couldn't afford them.  And of course I cried because they were ugly. The bunion started long before I ever wore a pair of heels.

I just don't believe in judging what others do. Some people like flats. I admire their style. Some people like super high heels, great. And some people wear those rubber shoes with separate toes. Great. Whatever floats their boat. I think that as women we are far too judgmental of each other at times. I prefer to celebrate what makes us each unique.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> This is a little freaky.  Why do we do this to ourselves?  Ouch.  (Photo from Pinterest)
> 
> View attachment 3845848



I can feel it even under 3"

The 'arch' of the inner and outer sole of most shoes (high heels) is not supportive enough 

The absurd thing is most footwear companies apply a sole that's much too stiff to flats (should be flexible) promoting, aching calves, tendonitis, claw toes (from trying to keep flats on that have no straps) and bad posture from shuffling.


----------



## Genie27

I developed claw (?) toes on my last two toes last winter - probably sliding forward and crushing, from my high block heel boots - I bought/used those gel toe separators (wear them 10-20 minutes at night) and also gently massaged the toes straight and that helped immensely.

The toes made me balance weird - the weight fell on the front tips of the end toes, instead of evenly across the ball and it hurt to even wear flip flops. 

I like absorptive rubber soles and a low to mid height heel for all day comfort on concrete and asphalt. When my back/knees/hips/feet hurt I check my footwear first, then handbag.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Here's another one I found that explains why women get bunions.    Wouldn't it be nice if manufacturers would make shoes for a woman's actual foot, not how they imagine a foot should look?  I know, dreaming...
> 
> View attachment 3845854



If you look at really old 'slippers' for ladies there's virtually no support. Like some of the light 'bare foot' running Nikes that are supposed to help the foot develop strength for itself. I don't know if I believe that and stick to Air Max

In any case poorer families had shoes with wooden soles if at all.

For comfort we'd all be in 'men's' lace-up Derbies. Slight flexibility, built arch support, choice of widths, adjustable lacing and M2M.

I had a go with Gucci bespoke, these were made for me (pre-AM as CD). They have 3 leather sock-inner for added comfort (rather than the more normal single) arch support, an extra pair of laces and came with all sorts of great extras including resoling forever- not very red carpet perhaps but at least I have one pair of shoes I can walk in for everyday, every day. And yes, they are the most comfortable shoes I own and can quite see why men choose to spend ££££ on just few pairs of shoes to rotate.

Heels are a different aesthetic and I have those too, but then I still have pointe shoes. Being female is complicated.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I developed claw (?) toes on my last two toes last winter - probably sliding forward and crushing, from my high block heel boots - I bought/used those gel toe separators (wear them 10-20 minutes at night) and also gently massaged the toes straight and that helped immensely.
> 
> The toes made me balance weird - the weight fell on the front tips of the end toes, instead of evenly across the ball and it hurt to even wear flip flops.
> 
> I like absorptive rubber soles and a low to mid height heel for all day comfort on concrete and asphalt. When my back/knees/hips/feet hurt I check my footwear first, then handbag.



Totally with you. If my shoes are uncomfortable I am totally miserable (just carry me and call me Mariah)


----------



## Moirai

I wear flats when I need to be comfortable for extended periods of time but I do feel more confident and stand taller when I’m in heels. I typically wear 70-85mm. I can’t do anything above 100mm.

PbP, agree that women can be too judgemental. One of the reasons why many of my good friends were males when I was growing up. Their weird sense of humor had definitely rubbed off on me .

It’s autumn and my favorite time of the year because of the cooler weather, the colors of nature, and of course I get to wear some of my favorite items. This is one of my favorite skirts, dark brown wool Eileen Fisher. It’s fitted towards top and flares towards bottom. I’m wearing this outfit today to meet with friends.


----------



## momasaurus

This is all super interesting, since I am still nursing my broken pinky toe and have been wearing a fugly hard-soled Teva-type strappy thing for weeks. I have had to find shoes with the exact same height and balance as the therapy shoe to wear on the other foot, or my hips are out of alignment. This meant wearing one silver ballet slipper to the opera, but whatever.

I love those toe separators, especially when you chill them first. But the latest doctor mentioned DANSKO, as he saw some arthritis in my big toe. Drat.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I wear flats when I need to be comfortable for extended periods of time but I do feel more confident and stand taller when I’m in heels. I typically wear 70-85mm. I can’t do anything above 100mm.
> 
> PbP, agree that women can be too judgemental. One of the reasons why many of my good friends were males when I was growing up. Their weird sense of humor had definitely rubbed off on me .
> 
> It’s autumn and my favorite time of the year because of the cooler weather, the colors of nature, and of course I get to wear some of my favorite items. This is one of my favorite skirts, dark brown wool Eileen Fisher. It’s fitted towards top and flares towards bottom. I’m wearing this outfit today to meet with friends.
> View attachment 3845897



You look lovely. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> I wear flats when I need to be comfortable for extended periods of time but I do feel more confident and stand taller when I’m in heels. I typically wear 70-85mm. I can’t do anything above 100mm.
> 
> PbP, agree that women can be too judgemental. One of the reasons why many of my good friends were males when I was growing up. Their weird sense of humor had definitely rubbed off on me .
> 
> It’s autumn and my favorite time of the year because of the cooler weather, the colors of nature, and of course I get to wear some of my favorite items. This is one of my favorite skirts, dark brown wool Eileen Fisher. It’s fitted towards top and flares towards bottom. I’m wearing this outfit today to meet with friends.
> View attachment 3845897


Lovely look! And very cool belt.


----------



## cafecreme15

As tricky as it is to find comfortable high heels that I can walk any sort of distance in, Ive yet to find a pair of truly comfortable and stylish flats. The most comfortable flats I own are from Sam Edelman, but they are cheap at $100 and show wear very quickly. And they are just a basic, soft body ballet flat. Tods are probably the next-most comfortable flats, but even those rub after a few hours of constant walking. 

Moral of the story, shoes are nearly impossible for me so I just buy what I like and deal with it.

Also Morai that outfit is on point! Looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Moirai

Speaking of comfortable shoes, my MIL who has problems with bunion on one foot has found certain Clarks shoes to be very comfortable. Otherwise she can only wear sneakers because of the wide toe box. My most comfortable simple black flats which I bought years ago just happen to be Clarks too.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I developed claw (?) toes on my last two toes last winter - probably sliding forward and crushing, from my high block heel boots - I bought/used those gel toe separators (wear them 10-20 minutes at night) and also gently massaged the toes straight and that helped immensely.
> 
> The toes made me balance weird - the weight fell on the front tips of the end toes, instead of evenly across the ball and it hurt to even wear flip flops.
> 
> I like absorptive rubber soles and a low to mid height heel for all day comfort on concrete and asphalt. When my back/knees/hips/feet hurt I check my footwear first, then handbag.



Do these separators help with toe cramps? I get terrible ones that keep me up at night after I wear shoes with a too small toe box (looking at you Chanel ballet flats [emoji19])


----------



## Moirai

Thank you ladies [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Do these separators help with toe cramps? I get terrible ones that keep me up at night after I wear shoes with a too small toe box (looking at you Chanel ballet flats [emoji19])



Do you think you curl your toes trying to keep them on? It's very common with ballerinas.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Do these separators help with toe cramps? I get terrible ones that keep me up at night after I wear shoes with a too small toe box (looking at you Chanel ballet flats [emoji19])


For twenty bucks, they work amazingly well to relax and spread not just the toes, but also the main part of the foot that gets achy...


----------



## Moirai

Are Chanel espadrilles comfortable? The soles are thicker than regular flats.


----------



## gracekelly

Moirai said:


> I wear flats when I need to be comfortable for extended periods of time but I do feel more confident and stand taller when I’m in heels. I typically wear 70-85mm. I can’t do anything above 100mm.
> 
> PbP, agree that women can be too judgemental. One of the reasons why many of my good friends were males when I was growing up. Their weird sense of humor had definitely rubbed off on me .
> 
> It’s autumn and my favorite time of the year because of the cooler weather, the colors of nature, and of course I get to wear some of my favorite items. This is one of my favorite skirts, dark brown wool Eileen Fisher. It’s fitted towards top and flares towards bottom. I’m wearing this outfit today to meet with friends.
> View attachment 3845897


Wow!  I love your top!!  Great style!


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I developed claw (?) toes on my last two toes last winter - probably sliding forward and crushing, from my high block heel boots - I bought/used those gel toe separators (wear them 10-20 minutes at night) and also gently massaged the toes straight and that helped immensely.
> 
> The toes made me balance weird - the weight fell on the front tips of the end toes, instead of evenly across the ball and it hurt to even wear flip flops.
> 
> I like absorptive rubber soles and a low to mid height heel for all day comfort on concrete and asphalt. When my back/knees/hips/feet hurt I check my footwear first, then handbag.



That is interesting.  There does seem to be an art to fitting, and creating lasts for shoes doesn't there?


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> I wear flats when I need to be comfortable for extended periods of time but I do feel more confident and stand taller when I’m in heels. I typically wear 70-85mm. I can’t do anything above 100mm.
> 
> PbP, agree that women can be too judgemental. One of the reasons why many of my good friends were males when I was growing up. Their weird sense of humor had definitely rubbed off on me .
> 
> It’s autumn and my favorite time of the year because of the cooler weather, the colors of nature, and of course I get to wear some of my favorite items. This is one of my favorite skirts, dark brown wool Eileen Fisher. It’s fitted towards top and flares towards bottom. I’m wearing this outfit today to meet with friends.
> View attachment 3845897



You look great!


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> That is interesting.  There does seem to be an art to fitting, and creating lasts for shoes doesn't there?


Yes! 

When I find a last that works for my foot, I'm thrilled. The old squat Manolo last was perfect for my foot. Similarly shaped Gucci lasts are great, so when I find a practical G shoe in my size, I grab it. Prada sport was good. 

In SW - the boots were fine, but I cannot fit into their sandals or pumps. 

I love this picture- SF have been some of my very comfy shoes.


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> As tricky as it is to find comfortable high heels that I can walk any sort of distance in, Ive yet to find a pair of truly comfortable and stylish flats. The most comfortable flats I own are from Sam Edelman, but they are cheap at $100 and show wear very quickly. And they are just a basic, soft body ballet flat. Tods are probably the next-most comfortable flats, but even those rub after a few hours of constant walking.
> 
> Moral of the story, shoes are nearly impossible for me so I just buy what I like and deal with it.
> 
> Also Morai that outfit is on point! Looks fabulous on you.



Lol!  I agree, I've had high heels that for whatever reason, are very easy to walk in, and others that are not comfortable at all.  I don't know what it is about the design that makes a heel comfortable or uncomfortable.  People say Louboutins are constructed in a special way, and one of my friends loves hers.  She says she could run a marathon in them, but my Loubs aren't particularly comfortable.  Flats are often not comfortable because they don't have enough padding or arch support.  I'm trying to think if I have any fabulously comfortable shoes.   Most of my shoes fall into the "fine" category.   My most comfortable shoes are probably boots that I had custom made, because they give great support and fit my feet.  But I'd still rather go barefoot!


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> If you look at really old 'slippers' for ladies there's virtually no support. Like some of the light 'bare foot' running Nikes that are supposed to help the foot develop strength for itself. I don't know if I believe that and stick to Air Max
> 
> In any case poorer families had shoes with wooden soles if at all.
> 
> For comfort we'd all be in 'men's' lace-up Derbies. Slight flexibility, built arch support, choice of widths, adjustable lacing and M2M.
> 
> I had a go with Gucci bespoke, these were made for me (pre-AM as CD). They have 3 leather sock-inner for added comfort (rather than the more normal single) arch support, an extra pair of laces and came with all sorts of great extras including resoling forever- not very red carpet perhaps but at least I have one pair of shoes I can walk in for everyday, every day. And yes, they are the most comfortable shoes I own and can quite see why men choose to spend ££££ on just few pairs of shoes to rotate.
> 
> Heels are a different aesthetic and I have those too, but then I still have pointe shoes. Being female is complicated.
> 
> View attachment 3845892



LOVE these!   

Very good point about men.  DH only has a few pair of dress shoes but they are made well, and fit well.  He absolutely would not tolerate uncomfortable shoes.   We were talking on another thread ages ago about whether men would put up with the level of discomfort that we do to be beautiful.


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Are Chanel espadrilles comfortable? The soles are thicker than regular flats.



They are fine.  I have some in black lamb.  (They look super cute on!) They give me blisters with a lot of walking but I think that's more because they're espadrilles in general.  Espadrilles always give me blisters.  I usually have good luck with Chanel shoes.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Yes!
> 
> When I find a last that works for my foot, I'm thrilled. The old squat Manolo last was perfect for my foot. Similarly shaped Gucci lasts are great, so when I find a practical G shoe in my size, I grab it. Prada sport was good.
> 
> In SW - the boots were fine, but I cannot fit into their sandals or pumps.
> 
> I love this picture- SF have been some of my very comfy shoes.



Everyone of these strikes a chord with me too, Prada Sport boots used to be my go to.

I sold some evening/wedding SWs. Very beautiful but not worth losing a toe for.

I don't have any SFs (although I look, especially their recreated iconic vintage models) one day the right SF shoe in the right size will come along. Very interesting to see Audrey Hepburn's private collection of SF and Gucci shoes lined up so neatly at Christies sale, all a quite similar in style (mid-heel loafers) so beautifully kept. Thank you so much for this picture.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Speaking of comfortable shoes, my MIL who has problems with bunion on one foot has found certain Clarks shoes to be very comfortable. Otherwise she can only wear sneakers because of the wide toe box. My most comfortable simple black flats which I bought years ago just happen to be Clarks too.



I have a couple of Clarks shoes too although I've also bought a pair of desert boots that came apart first wearing and obviously retuned.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Do you think you curl your toes trying to keep them on? It's very common with ballerinas.



It’s possible! Though my toes hurt more after Chanel than my other flats.


----------



## MSO13

I wear Dansko kitchen clogs, the non slip kind for work and they are incredibly comfortable and in black, oiled leather they aren't so bad with most outfits. They get heavy after 15 hours though. 

I can wear up to a 3inch wedge or block heel but prefer sneakers, derby shoes and flat boots always. I found Lanvin ballet flats to be very comfy but I wear down the heels too quickly to justify the price. I rarely wear a narrow, stiletto heel no matter how lovely I find them. 

I love flat platforms, creeper soles and good old Doc Marten's for stylish comfort. I also love Clark's desert boots and Wallabees but I also dress in a fairly tomboyish way so I realize it's not for everyone. If you haven't tried a creeper soled shoe though, you're missing out- yes, they bear a striking resemblance to Orthopedic shoes but that just means they are comfortable and ironic at the same time 

Today I'm hoping to pick up a pair of H platform booties, I have a higher instep and find the H last to be snug so I'm hoping the larger size I requested works well. The 39 turned my toes blue in minutes. Pics if they come home.


----------



## pigleto972001

My new pearl flats from chanel are actually pretty comfortable despite being pointed toe. I think they have generous toe box sizing. 

Some of my most comfortable flats are gucci. I like my princetowns loafers with the open back. Comfy. And the most comfortable pair is a pair of men’s gucci loafers that fit me. There is some cushioning in them. So comfortable to wear ! Than reminds me I should wear them to work next week. 

Clogs I like are the troentorp brand. They’re not fancy but I don’t think about my feet when I do a lot of standing or walking at work


----------



## cremel

Genie a friend said Christian L. Shoes are mostly high heels but they are comfy.  I was not 100% convinced. I am not able to handle the height that the girls in Sex and City wear, and as you said 3" is not a problem.  

Therefore I am stuck with platforms for a while now.  The high heel ones do look more elegant tho.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I rarely wear high heals but have big bunions - it's genetical and runs in the family, comes from mother to daughter. Of course, bunions come with flat foot and hummer toes, so much fun! Oh, and the skin so thin that even trainers give me blisters. Luckily, I live in the climate where I can wear open shoes. For closed shoes, i use silicon toe tubes and heel protectors.
I found that Nickolas Kirkwood's shoes are quite bunion friendly, especially loafers


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> As tricky as it is to find comfortable high heels that I can walk any sort of distance in, Ive yet to find a pair of truly comfortable and stylish flats. The most comfortable flats I own are from Sam Edelman, but they are cheap at $100 and show wear very quickly. And they are just a basic, soft body ballet flat. Tods are probably the next-most comfortable flats, but even those rub after a few hours of constant walking.
> 
> Moral of the story, shoes are nearly impossible for me so I just buy what I like and deal with it.
> 
> Also Morai that outfit is on point! Looks fabulous on you.



I know you like Chanel; their flats are extremely comfortable. I have very sensitive feet and only a few brands can work for me.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Do these separators help with toe cramps? I get terrible ones that keep me up at night after I wear shoes with a too small toe box (looking at you Chanel ballet flats [emoji19])



Haha nvm then


----------



## nicole0612

I can walk in any height of heels, however my posture starts to suffer if I go above 3 inches (pelvis goes out of healthy alignment). However, it seems any height of heel above maybe 2 inch block heels causes a lot of pain in the ball of my foot where the pressure is. Especially while standing, walking is less painful. The problem is the time when I most want to wear heels are to dressy parties, and that is when you're typically standing for hours chitchatting. I wish I could find a brand that worked! Any ideas? The best for me so far are Jimmy Choo 2.5-3" heels for parties. Any other type requires me to bring a pair of flats to change into.
Due to way too much running in my lifetime, I've had a lot of foot problems at times and I think I've tried every brand of shoe possible. Right now I'm grateful to just be at a stage where I can wear a few brands of well-made higher end shoes and not have to only live in orthopedic shoes like in the past.


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> I wear Dansko kitchen clogs, the non slip kind for work and they are incredibly comfortable and in black, oiled leather they aren't so bad with most outfits. They get heavy after 15 hours though.
> 
> I can wear up to a 3inch wedge or block heel but prefer sneakers, derby shoes and flat boots always. I found Lanvin ballet flats to be very comfy but I wear down the heels too quickly to justify the price. I rarely wear a narrow, stiletto heel no matter how lovely I find them.
> 
> I love flat platforms, creeper soles and good old Doc Marten's for stylish comfort. I also love Clark's desert boots and Wallabees but I also dress in a fairly tomboyish way so I realize it's not for everyone. If you haven't tried a creeper soled shoe though, you're missing out- yes, they bear a striking resemblance to Orthopedic shoes but that just means they are comfortable and ironic at the same time
> 
> Today I'm hoping to pick up a pair of H platform booties, I have a higher instep and find the H last to be snug so I'm hoping the larger size I requested works well. The 39 turned my toes blue in minutes. *Pics if they come home*.



Yes please


----------



## Genie27

@Moirai gorgeous outfit! 

@MSO13 - yes, please post pics. The creeper soles sound interesting- can you post an outfit or mod shot?


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> They are fine.  I have some in black lamb.  (They look super cute on!) They give me blisters with a lot of walking but I think that's more because they're espadrilles in general.  Espadrilles always give me blisters.  I usually have good luck with Chanel shoes.


I have the same problem with espadrilles and I think it is because there is zero support.  Chanel fits me quite well.  Tod's loafers are wonderful.  I have a few Dolce and Gabbana, Gucci  and Prada and find they also are a good fit.  I have never found Manolos to work well for me and I only have one pair of CL so I really don't know it the brand is for me.  My default shoes these days are my Chanel slingbacks and I hope they hang around forever because I have purchased far too many of them!


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I know you like Chanel; their flats are extremely comfortable. I have very sensitive feet and only a few brands can work for me.



I love my Chanel flats once they get broken in after like 6 months, but the beginning is a nightmare! I think this is because I am between sizes, so the 39 is too snug at first, but shapes to my feet later, and 39.5 feels better at first, but I know those will quickly get too big and fall off my feet.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I have the same problem with espadrilles and I think it is because there is zero support.  Chanel fits me quite well.  Tod's loafers are wonderful.  I have a few Dolce and Gabbana, Gucci  and Prada and find they also are a good fit.  I have never found Manolos to work well for me and I only have one pair of CL so I really don't know it the brand is for me.  My default shoes these days are my Chanel slingbacks and I hope they hang around forever because I have purchased far too many of them!



Totally second you on the Tods loafers! I can’t wear them when it’s too hot out, or else they start to rub as my feet swell.


----------



## prepster

Not in any way to change the subject, but has anyone read Style Statement?  I am currently reading it on my Kindle.  It is an old book by Danielle LaPorte and Carrie McCarthy, but it is quite good!  They want you to choose two words to describe yourself, and their method is interesting.  

Your first word is your 80% word, your foundation.  It is what the fundamental you feels like.  The second word is your 20%, which they describe as your creative edge, connected to your outer image and persona.  It is how you want things to look and feel or an impression you want to give.  They give a lot of examples and possible words, and ask a LOT of questions to explore. 

The idea is that with these two powerful word pictures in your mind, you can apply them to various areas of your life, like your wardrobe, or decorating, or relationships, etc.  I'm only part way through, but I'm finding the process fun.  I'd be so interested to know what words the ladies on this thread would choose for themselves.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> I love my Chanel flats once they get broken in after like 6 months, but the beginning is a nightmare! I think this is because I am between sizes, so the 39 is too snug at first, but shapes to my feet later, and 39.5 feels better at first, but I know those will quickly get too big and fall off my feet.



I am between sizes in a few brands and have a lot of luck with buying the smaller size and quickly stretching them with the sock trick (wearing them with socks around the house for an hour or so for a couple of days - less painful but slower with dress socks...very painful but quick with athletic socks) or by bringing them to my cobbler to stretch them. I have a shoe stretcher also, but these other methods work better for me.


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> Not in any way to change the subject, but has anyone read Style Statement?  I am currently reading it on my Kindle.  It is an old book by Danielle LaPorte and Carrie McCarthy, but it is quite good!  They want you to choose two words to describe yourself, and their method is interesting.
> 
> Your first word is your 80% word, your foundation.  It is what the fundamental you feels like.  The second word is your 20%, which they describe as your creative edge, connected to your outer image and persona.  It is how you want things to look and feel or an impression you want to give.  They give a lot of examples and possible words, and ask a LOT of questions to explore.
> 
> The idea is that with these two powerful word pictures in your mind, you can apply them to various areas of your life, like your wardrobe, or decorating, or relationships, etc.  I'm only part way through, but I'm finding the process fun.  I'd be so interested to know what words the ladies on this thread would choose for themselves.



This sounds very interesting. I know my second concept, if not the perfect word. For the first word, is it more practical or theoretical? If it is practical, it would be comfortable. If it is theoretical it would be unexpected. Actually, that maybe is the word I am looking for in my second word; I was thinking...unique, edgy, fantasy, challenging, incongruous as the concept, so maybe unexpected is a fine choice, if not sexy sounding.
So I will choose comfort unexpected, pending further information, or more than 30 seconds of thought


----------



## nicole0612

What is yours prepster?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Catching up again!



Moirai said:


> I enjoy shopping and walking around the stores looking at the merchandise. I can shop for hours and even if I don't buy a single thing, I would still have enjoyed myself. One of the main reasons why I like Vegas!



That is exactly what I do! DH goes for lectures every year and I looooove to spend hours browsing. Oh, and I go to Bikram at least once. 



eagle1002us said:


> Your trip will turn out to be a memorable adventure since you're going to be winging it to a degree.  But I bet you encounter sites and experiences that you would not have by doing a redux of last year's trip.



Unfortunately there aren't a whole lot of options for winging it. Lech is quite small. The whole town from end to end is maybe 3/4 mile? And most people come back year after year so they have their places and know where to go. At least I have the 50th birthday dinner set. You go a bit up the mountain on a gondola and then it's a ten minute walk through underground tunnels to reach the hotel where the restaurant is. Fun!



eagle1002us said:


> If nobody knows me I can browse more easily.   I can never just zap into H and browse.   Someone will know me and we'll get into a conversation, I'll ask questions, and then I'll be tacitly committed to coming back and getting something.  It never fails.



YES!!!



papertiger said:


> I don't but sounds fantastic. I've been there a few times and always enjoyed myself so much



None of us wanted to leave last year. Even the boys loved it. And my picky eater loves fondue! Who would have guessed?



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Now that's a very interesting topic: how to add pizzazz to a classic wardrobe. Do you have any thoughts about what pieces you might add in? Or how you might wear pieces that you have in a different way? I can use some suggestions myself



My trick (besides accessories) is to add a normal wardrobe piece in an unexpected color - like a silk blouse in a fabulous cut in a jewel tone or "pop" color. 



Sheikha Latifa said:


> I've been eyeing them for some time. And now, birthday, limited edition arrived... I like limited editions.



I would have chosen 3 as well. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Moirai

Thank you ladies for the kind comments and everyone for the likes! [emoji847][emoji8]


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> This sounds very interesting. I know my second concept, if not the perfect word. For the first word, is it more practical or theoretical? If it is practical, it would be comfortable. If it is theoretical it would be unexpected. Actually, that maybe is the word I am looking for in my second word; I was thinking...unique, edgy, fantasy, challenging, incongruous as the concept, so maybe unexpected is a fine choice, if not sexy sounding.
> So I will choose comfort unexpected, pending further information, or more than 30 seconds of thought



Wow, those actually sound like great words, for taking 30 seconds!

So, here's what they say.."Your Style Statement defines your authentic self.  It is a compass for making more powerful choices, a guide for designing a life that reflects your whole being...you fully expressed."

Basically, your foundation word (your 80%) describes your inner foundation, which is your essence.  They say your foundation is your "being," and "symbolizes your roots."  They say that being disconnected from your foundation is uncomfortable and disorienting.  Too much foundation can create inflexibility and righteousness.

Your creative edge word (your 20%) is like your "wings," and is _how_ you do what you do.  They say that being disconnected from your creative edge feels empty or flat.  Too much creative edge can lead to burnout or feeling overwhelmed.  They say your second word represents the gift you long to give to the world, and well as the gift you long to receive.

They have been talking about how your words don't have to be similar, and can even seem opposed, like Modern Heritage, etc.  One of the authors is Sacred Dramatic.  I think they want you to be both theoretical and practical.  They say that at least one of your words has to relate in some way to style, and could be translated into your wardrobe.


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> What is yours prepster?



Lol!  I don't know yet!  I'm working on it.  In the back of the book they extensively define a bunch of foundation words, and some are very similar.  So, for example if you think one of your words might be "Composed," there is also, "Structured," and "Understated."  There is "Elegant," but also "Refined,"  and "Genteel."   You might think it is something like "Cosmopolitan," but there is also "Sophisticated," and "Cultured," which are slightly different.  There is "Modern," but also "Contemporary."   There is "Classic," but also "Traditional."  So it's a lot of fun to read their definitions and they really make you have to dig down and be as specific as possible.  It's surprisingly hard!


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> Not in any way to change the subject, but has anyone read Style Statement?  I am currently reading it on my Kindle.  It is an old book by Danielle LaPorte and Carrie McCarthy, but it is quite good!  They want you to choose two words to describe yourself, and their method is interesting.
> 
> Your first word is your 80% word, your foundation.  It is what the fundamental you feels like.  The second word is your 20%, which they describe as your creative edge, connected to your outer image and persona.  It is how you want things to look and feel or an impression you want to give.  They give a lot of examples and possible words, and ask a LOT of questions to explore.
> 
> The idea is that with these two powerful word pictures in your mind, you can apply them to various areas of your life, like your wardrobe, or decorating, or relationships, etc.  I'm only part way through, but I'm finding the process fun.  I'd be so interested to know what words the ladies on this thread would choose for themselves.



I picked this up about a year ago and did not get very far with it.   I was eyeing it on the nightstand last week and thinking I should give it another try.   Funny you should mention sacred dramatic.  I think that is where I put the book down and thought this is going to be useless for me.   I just couldn't relate to that set of words and how they translated to clothes.  I thought this is just too esoteric for me.   But I don't think I ever got engaged in the questions.  This will give me more motivation to pick it up again.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> I have a couple of Clarks shoes too although I've also bought a pair of desert boots that came apart first wearing and obviously retuned.


Clarks, Munro, and Joseph Siebel.


----------



## Moirai

@Cordeliere - here’s my burnt orange Burberry trench. It’s hard to get the true color on pic, it’s a deep orange.
Pic is too big to post - tap on thumbnail


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Not in any way to change the subject, but has anyone read Style Statement?  I am currently reading it on my Kindle.  It is an old book by Danielle LaPorte and Carrie McCarthy, but it is quite good!  They want you to choose two words to describe yourself, and their method is interesting.
> 
> Your first word is your 80% word, your foundation.  It is what the fundamental you feels like.  The second word is your 20%, which they describe as your creative edge, connected to your outer image and persona.  It is how you want things to look and feel or an impression you want to give.  They give a lot of examples and possible words, and ask a LOT of questions to explore.
> 
> The idea is that with these two powerful word pictures in your mind, you can apply them to various areas of your life, like your wardrobe, or decorating, or relationships, etc.  I'm only part way through, but I'm finding the process fun.  I'd be so interested to know what words the ladies on this thread would choose for themselves.



This sounds fascinating, I need to check it out


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> @Cordeliere - here’s my burnt orange Burberry trench. It’s hard to get the true color on pic, it’s a deep orange.
> Pic is too big to post - tap on thumbnail
> View attachment 3846523



What a beautiful color. I can see why you get so many compliments on it.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> @Cordeliere - here’s my burnt orange Burberry trench. It’s hard to get the true color on pic, it’s a deep orange.
> Pic is too big to post - tap on thumbnail
> View attachment 3846523


This is lovely! The colour and cut is amazing on you.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> I picked this up about a year ago and did not get very far with it.   I was eyeing it on the nightstand last week and thinking I should give it another try.   Funny you should mention sacred dramatic.  I think that is where I put the book down and thought this is going to be useless for me.   I just couldn't relate to that set of words and how they translated to clothes.  I thought this is just too esoteric for me.   But I don't think I ever got engaged in the questions.  This will give me more motivation to pick it up again.



Neat! I hope you read it.  It is kind of a workbook, and so I have been flipping around.  Once I got to the gist of what they want you to do, which is on page 58-ish, then I started reading the rest of the book with that in mind.  So now I flip between reading the Foundation word definitions and doing the exercises.  Please let us know what you think if you do pick it up again.  I'm thinking it can probably go as deep as you want it to go.  I would think it could just stay on the level of style, without even getting in to personality.  I can see where thinking about and defining one's own style in this way could help to create a great wardrobe.



Moirai said:


> @Cordeliere - here’s my burnt orange Burberry trench. It’s hard to get the true color on pic, it’s a deep orange.
> Pic is too big to post - tap on thumbnail
> View attachment 3846523



That is a gorgeous color. Just yummy.  I have been in such a burnt orange mood lately!  Must be because it is Fall.  I've been putting big vases full of bittersweet branches and preserved oak leaves all over the house.  I'll bet you get a ton of wear with that coat this time of year.  What a smart purchase.



papertiger said:


> This sounds fascinating, I need to check it out



Oh gosh, I hope you read it, you have such great style, I'd love to know your thoughts, and what words you choose.  Funnily enough, I am also reading the Marie Kondo book at the same time, and I can see how knowing these words might help create a synergy between disparate areas of one's life.  I could see using these words when deciding what to keep or get rid of in a house or closet.  Or to help in making choices between this or that.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What a beautiful color. I can see why you get so many compliments on it.





Genie27 said:


> This is lovely! The colour and cut is amazing on you.





prepster said:


> Neat! I hope you read it.  It is kind of a workbook, and so I have been flipping around.  Once I got to the gist of what they want you to do, which is on page 58-ish, then I started reading the rest of the book with that in mind.  So now I flip between reading the Foundation word definitions and doing the exercises.  Please let us know what you think if you do pick it up again.  I'm thinking it can probably go as deep as you want it to go.  I would think it could just stay on the level of style, without even getting in to personality.  I can see where thinking about and defining one's own style in this way could help to create a great wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a gorgeous color. Just yummy.  I have been in such a burnt orange mood lately!  Must be because it is Fall.  I've been putting big vases full of bittersweet branches and preserved oak leaves all over the house.  I'll bet you get a ton of wear with that coat this time of year.  What a smart purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh, I hope you read it, you have such great style, I'd love to know your thoughts, and what words you choose.  Funnily enough, I am also reading the Marie Kondo book at the same time, and I can see how knowing these words might help create a synergy between disparate areas of one's life.  I could see using these words when deciding what to keep or get rid of in a house or closet.  Or to help in making choices between this or that.


PbP, Genie, Prepster - thank you! I can’t take the credit for it. It was a Christmas gift from my DH one year. I’m a difficult person to buy clothes for so he was proud of himself


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> @Cordeliere - here’s my burnt orange Burberry trench. It’s hard to get the true color on pic, it’s a deep orange.
> Pic is too big to post - tap on thumbnail
> View attachment 3846523



Awesome!  Does it put you in a happy mood when you put it on?


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Neat! I hope you read it.  It is kind of a workbook, and so I have been flipping around.  Once I got to the gist of what they want you to do, which is on page 58-ish, then I started reading the rest of the book with that in mind.  So now I flip between reading the Foundation word definitions and doing the exercises.  Please let us know what you think if you do pick it up again.  I'm thinking it can probably go as deep as you want it to go.  I would think it could just stay on the level of style, without even getting in to personality.  I can see where thinking about and defining one's own style in this way could help to create a great wardrobe.


This is interesting. My two words without deep contemplation in terms of style is understated and graceful.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> Awesome!  Does it put you in a happy mood when you put it on?


Haha, yes it does especially since I don’t typically wear bright colors. And I love the fit of this trench.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> This is interesting. My two words without deep contemplation in terms of style is understated and graceful.



So interesting. They definitely define your style.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So interesting. They definitely define your style.


 What are yours?


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Neat! I hope you read it.  It is kind of a workbook, and so I have been flipping around.  Once I got to the gist of what they want you to do, which is on page 58-ish, then I started reading the rest of the book with that in mind.  So now I flip between reading the Foundation word definitions and doing the exercises.  Please let us know what you think if you do pick it up again.  I'm thinking it can probably go as deep as you want it to go.  I would think it could just stay on the level of style, without even getting in to personality.  I can see where thinking about and defining one's own style in this way could help to create a great wardrobe.
> 
> 
> That is a gorgeous color. Just yummy.  I have been in such a burnt orange mood lately!  Must be because it is Fall.  I've been putting big vases full of bittersweet branches and preserved oak leaves all over the house.  I'll bet you get a ton of wear with that coat this time of year.  What a smart purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh, I hope you read it, you have such great style, I'd love to know your thoughts, and what words you choose.  Funnily enough, I am also reading the Marie Kondo book at the same time, and I can see how knowing these words might help create a synergy between disparate areas of one's life.  I could see using these words when deciding what to keep or get rid of in a house or closet.  Or to help in making choices between this or that.



So far I've read the sample online. I'm getting that their suggestions are just starting points that can be interpreted in many ways so long as it helps (or is that incorrect?). Not having access to the entire book immediately (I'm getting through a history of the Russian Revolution by Catherine Merridale atm) I can't judge completely but I am having trouble defining the criteria of and between the 80% and 20%  - and then what happens if the percentages are not adhered to (as in how did they reach that ratio breakdown)? Maybe I'm over-thinking. 

As you know I often change my style (or at least _think_ I do) put together from items often _already_ in my closet. Obviously I have pre-selected those items and my 'universal' self/taste a common denominator. Having an "authenticity" of a seasonal shape-shifter I am curious how the process will work for me.  Def curious enough to try!


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> This is interesting. My two words without deep contemplation in terms of style is understated and graceful.





papertiger said:


> So far I've read the sample online. I'm getting that their suggestions are just starting points that can be interpreted in many ways so long as it helps (or is that incorrect?). Not having access to the entire book immediately (I'm getting through a history of the Russian Revolution by Catherine Merridale atm) I can't judge completely but I am having trouble defining the criteria of and between the 80% and 20%  - and then what happens if the percentages are not adhered to (as in how did they reach that ratio breakdown)? Maybe I'm over-thinking.
> 
> As you know I often change my style (or at least _think_ I do) put together from items often _already_ in my closet. Obviously I have pre-selected those items and my 'universal' self/taste a common denominator. Having an "authenticity" of a seasonal shape-shifter I am curious how the process will work for me.  Def curious enough to try!



Those are great words @Moirai. Whenever you share your outfits and ideas they are always both understated and graceful.  Do you feel that translates to other areas of your life as well?

As I understand it @papertiger, your 80% word, or as they call it, your "foundation" word is _what_ you are/choose/do, and your 20% word, your creative edge, is the _how_ of what you do/choose/are.  They have suggestions for words, but it is entirely up to the reader to choose any words that feel right.  It is posible that your unique words would reflect just what you described.  Your foundation word is your essence, like elegant, or sophisticated, and then your 20% word would maybe speak to that "shape-shifting" quality that you have.  Something like Elegant Freedom, or Sophisticated Cameleon, or Cosmopolitan and a word like soulful or romantic.  One thing they said, which I like is that in a world where we take on so many titles and labels and names as defined or given by others, this is an interesting opportunity to choose our own words for ourselves.  The words can be what you are, or they can be aspirational.  I like mental gymnastics  so this is like a crossword or sudoku.  I have been having fun sifting through words and definitions and trying them on for size.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Those are great words @Moirai. Whenever you share your outfits and ideas they are always both understated and graceful.  Do you feel that translates to other areas of your life as well?
> 
> As I understand it @papertiger, your 80% word, or as they call it, your "foundation" word is _what_ you are/choose/do, and your 20% word, your creative edge, is the _how_ of what you do/choose/are.  They have suggestions for words, but it is entirely up to the reader to choose any words that feel right.  It is posible that your unique words would reflect just what you described.  Your foundation word is your essence, like elegant, or sophisticated, and then your 20% word would maybe speak to that "shape-shifting" quality that you have.  Something like Elegant Freedom, or *Sophisticated Cameleon*, or Cosmopolitan and a word like soulful or romantic.  One thing they said, which I like is that in a world where we take on so many titles and labels and names as defined or given by others, this is an interesting opportunity to choose our own words for ourselves.  The words can be what you are, or they can be aspirational.  I like mental gymnastics  so this is like a crossword or sudoku.  I have been having fun sifting through words and definitions and trying them on for size.



It does say you can send a questionnaire to a friend and I couldn't coin a phrase better myself so Sophisticated Chameleon it is!!!

Seems to work well with what I'm wearing today in my multi-coloured Appaloosa H carre  and Gucci Anger Forrest enamel/silver ring reading history on the beach. I may not be camouflaged in the sand but the brightly painted boats and the colourful, angry revolution rising from the pages are totally in-keeping.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Those are great words @Moirai. Whenever you share your outfits and ideas they are always both understated and graceful.  Do you feel that translates to other areas of your life as well?
> 
> As I understand it @papertiger, your 80% word, or as they call it, your "foundation" word is _what_ you are/choose/do, and your 20% word, your creative edge, is the _how_ of what you do/choose/are.  They have suggestions for words, but it is entirely up to the reader to choose any words that feel right.  It is posible that your unique words would reflect just what you described.  Your foundation word is your essence, like elegant, or sophisticated, and then your 20% word would maybe speak to that "shape-shifting" quality that you have.  Something like Elegant Freedom, or Sophisticated Cameleon, or Cosmopolitan and a word like soulful or romantic.  One thing they said, which I like is that in a world where we take on so many titles and labels and names as defined or given by others, this is an interesting opportunity to choose our own words for ourselves.  The words can be what you are, or they can be aspirational.  I like mental gymnastics  so this is like a crossword or sudoku.  I have been having fun sifting through words and definitions and trying them on for size.


So putting my two words together would be understated grace? I like the way that sounds . I think it does in terms of the style of my home and purchases.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> It does say you can send a questionnaire to a friend and I couldn't coin a phrase better myself so Sophisticated Chameleon it is!!!
> 
> Seems to work well with what I'm wearing today in my multi-coloured Appaloosa H carre  and Gucci Anger Forrest enamel/silver ring reading history on the beach. I may not be camouflaged in the sand but the brightly painted boats and the colourful, angry revolution rising from the pages are totally in-keeping.
> 
> View attachment 3846916
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846915


Great choice of words, PT. We should change our usernames


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> Those are great words @Moirai. Whenever you share your outfits and ideas they are always both understated and graceful.  Do you feel that translates to other areas of your life as well?
> 
> As I understand it @papertiger, your 80% word, or as they call it, your "foundation" word is _what_ you are/choose/do, and your 20% word, your creative edge, is the _how_ of what you do/choose/are.  They have suggestions for words, but it is entirely up to the reader to choose any words that feel right.  It is posible that your unique words would reflect just what you described.  Your foundation word is your essence, like elegant, or sophisticated, and then your 20% word would maybe speak to that "shape-shifting" quality that you have.  Something like Elegant Freedom, or Sophisticated Cameleon, or Cosmopolitan and a word like soulful or romantic.  One thing they said, which I like is that in a world where we take on so many titles and labels and names as defined or given by others, this is an interesting opportunity to choose our own words for ourselves.  The words can be what you are, or they can be aspirational.  I like mental gymnastics  so this is like a crossword or sudoku.  I have been having fun sifting through words and definitions and trying them on for size.



This sounds really interesting, but I think honing in on just two words may be too much of a challenge for me. I don't see myself as one way. I guess I always want to look pretty, but what defines pretty for me changes depending on the day. I also like to be comfortable, but I don't think "Pretty Comfortable" is quite what I go for either. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]Words like classic, chic and unique are great but are so expansive they range from Jackie Kennedy to Iris Apfel and I'm not quite either of them.

Needs a lot more thought!


----------



## Notorious Pink

So, this group has changed my life for the better yet again! You may recall I needed a bra intervention. I had always been meaning to go to this one particular shop but never got around to it. I was nearby and decided to go in; not only do they fit you for bras, they have two seamstresses on staff to adjust the bras for you while you wait (at no charge!).

So, now my whole horrible-comfy-bra situation makes total sense. I was finally fitted by someone who knows what they're doing. And I was shocked to find out that my size is a 40A. 40! With a back strap adjustment down 3/4 on an inch so that its 40 at the top and 36 where it closes.

I used to think that my build is straight, but I'm really V (or Y) shaped. I could never figure out why every bra was so uncomfortable (hence horrible bras) and with a small chest would have problems getting shirt buttons to lay right. Tada! Now I know. 

Seriously having correctly-fitting ones is so much better. They're comfy! And now I feel better about myself too. [emoji254]


----------



## Moirai

I just saw this on H website - anyone seen it in stores?
Limited Edition The Battery New York scarf 90


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Great choice of words, PT. We should change our usernames



So true


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> I just saw this on H website - anyone seen it in stores?
> Limited Edition The Battery New York scarf 90



You might like to snap that up pronto


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> I just saw this on H website - anyone seen it in stores?
> Limited Edition The Battery New York scarf 90



It didn't work for me....comes across as very green. If you want IRL pics I can send them to you.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> So, this group has changed my life for the better yet again! You may recall I needed a bra intervention. I had always been meaning to go to this one particular shop but never got around to it. I was nearby and decided to go in; not only do they fit you for bras, they have two seamstresses on staff to adjust the bras for you while you wait (at no charge!).
> 
> So, now my whole horrible-comfy-bra situation makes total sense. I was finally fitted by someone who knows what they're doing. And I was shocked to find out that my size is a 40A. 40! With a back strap adjustment down 3/4 on an inch so that its 40 at the top and 36 where it closes.
> 
> I used to think that my build is straight, but I'm really V (or Y) shaped. I could never figure out why every bra was so uncomfortable (hence horrible bras) and with a small chest would have problems getting shirt buttons to lay right. Tada! Now I know.
> 
> Seriously having correctly-fitting ones is so much better. They're comfy! And now I feel better about myself too. [emoji254]



So glad. I think it's the best feeling in the world when suddenly some riddle starts to make sense.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> You might like to snap that up pronto





BBC said:


> It didn't work for me....comes across as very green. If you want IRL pics I can send them to you.


A great collector piece for New Yorkers. Thanks for the offer BBC, sorry it didn't work for you. Too bad it's not in other cws like the ones for Canada and Africa. I would be excited to see one for the midwest


----------



## scarf1

Moirai said:


> I just saw this on H website - anyone seen it in stores?
> Limited Edition The Battery New York scarf 90


I bought it at Madison Ave store in June. It is a beautiful scarf. Can't post pix while on the ship..


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> So, this group has changed my life for the better yet again! You may recall I needed a bra intervention. I had always been meaning to go to this one particular shop but never got around to it. I was nearby and decided to go in; not only do they fit you for bras, they have two seamstresses on staff to adjust the bras for you while you wait (at no charge!).
> 
> So, now my whole horrible-comfy-bra situation makes total sense. I was finally fitted by someone who knows what they're doing. And I was shocked to find out that my size is a 40A. 40! With a back strap adjustment down 3/4 on an inch so that its 40 at the top and 36 where it closes.
> 
> I used to think that my build is straight, but I'm really V (or Y) shaped. I could never figure out why every bra was so uncomfortable (hence horrible bras) and with a small chest would have problems getting shirt buttons to lay right. Tada! Now I know.
> 
> Seriously having correctly-fitting ones is so much better. They're comfy! And now I feel better about myself too. [emoji254]



What is the name of the shop that works these miracles?   I could use a miracle.


----------



## Genie27

I'm pretty hopeless at describing myself - and picking just two words?

I'm just going to sit in a corner.

Edit: but if people want to toss some words out, it would be interesting. 

BBC, that is incredible! I'm so happy you found a place to get fitted. I hope you find your new bras as comfortable as cosy socks.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BBC, happy for you and glad that the intervention worked for you. Will definitely share this with my husband, he must know that the Internet is not always a waste of time


----------



## Moirai

scarf1 said:


> I bought it at Madison Ave store in June. It is a beautiful scarf. Can't post pix while on the ship..


Have a wonderful time! Please post when you can.


----------



## Meta

@Moirai @momasaurus has the Battery Park scarf and posted modeling pics here.


----------



## Mininana

Greetings!! Will catch up soon


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I'm pretty hopeless at describing myself - and picking just two words?
> 
> I'm just going to sit in a corner.
> 
> Edit: but if people want to toss some words out, it would be interesting.
> 
> BBC, that is incredible! I'm so happy you found a place to get fitted. I hope you find your new bras as comfortable as cosy socks.



I added you to a pm, just so we don't monopolize the thread, or have some copyright issue.  There are so many possible words/definitions in the book, but I pasted one that seems like it might be a fit.   If anyone else is interested just holler and I'll add.   N.B It is available on Kindle with the free Kindle app for iPhone or iPad if you want instant gratification.



Mininana said:


> View attachment 3847092
> 
> 
> Greetings!! Will catch up soon



What a beautiful picture!


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> I added you to a pm, just so we don't monopolize the thread, or have some copyright issue.  There are so many possible words/definitions in the book, but I pasted one that seems like it might be a fit.   If anyone else is interested just holler and I'll add.   N.B It is available on Kindle with the free Kindle app for iPhone or iPad if you want instant gratification.
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful picture!


I'd be interested but I also went the instant gratification method


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> I added you to a pm, just so we don't monopolize the thread, or have some copyright issue.  There are so many possible words/definitions in the book, but I pasted one that seems like it might be a fit.   If anyone else is interested just holler and I'll add.   N.B It is available on Kindle with the free Kindle app for iPhone or iPad if you want instant gratification.
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful picture!



Would you PM me? I'm curious to see also


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> @Cordeliere - here’s my burnt orange Burberry trench. It’s hard to get the true color on pic, it’s a deep orange.
> Pic is too big to post - tap on thumbnail
> View attachment 3846523


Wish i had one.  Burnt orange hasn't been around for a while so I think it will be a coming color.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> So, this group has changed my life for the better yet again! You may recall I needed a bra intervention. I had always been meaning to go to this one particular shop but never got around to it. I was nearby and decided to go in; not only do they fit you for bras, they have two seamstresses on staff to adjust the bras for you while you wait (at no charge!).
> 
> So, now my whole horrible-comfy-bra situation makes total sense. I was finally fitted by someone who knows what they're doing. And I was shocked to find out that my size is a 40A. 40! With a back strap adjustment down 3/4 on an inch so that its 40 at the top and 36 where it closes.
> 
> I used to think that my build is straight, but I'm really V (or Y) shaped. I could never figure out why every bra was so uncomfortable (hence horrible bras) and with a small chest would have problems getting shirt buttons to lay right. Tada! Now I know.
> 
> Seriously having correctly-fitting ones is so much better. They're comfy! And now I feel better about myself too. [emoji254]


In my experience SA's don't give band width the attention they should.  Plus, I think all the cups are being made bigger nowadays.   An A cup today would possibly be a C cup 20 years ago.   I bought some mass market bras, Wacoal or Playtex -- and was told a "large" band requires a large cup.  I wound up giving away the things I ordered (There was some kind of drive at work to acquire just these things).  Anyhow, these garments were unbelievably huge.  I found a place I can get a better fit.  A fit along the lines of what you're talking about.


----------



## Moirai

weN84 said:


> @Moirai @momasaurus has the Battery Park scarf and posted modeling pics here.


Thank you wen! You are so resourceful. I’m behind the times not knowing the silk has been out for several months now. Btw, did you get the VB coat?

@momasaurus - you look fabulous! Why am I not surprised you have it?


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Wish i had one.  Burnt orange hasn't been around for a while so I think it will be a coming color.


Hope you find one you like. I know Burberry had some beautiful orange wool coats several years ago.


----------



## Moirai

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3847092
> 
> 
> Greetings!! Will catch up soon


That’s a beautiful pic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Meta

Moirai said:


> Thank you wen! You are so resourceful. I’m behind the times not knowing the silk has been out for several months now. Btw, did you get the VB coat?


Np.  Yes, I did but am waiting to see what the tailor will say on alterations. If it's too costly or isn't doable, I'll return the coat. I've marked a few other as potential, even if they're not in camel. One being this Sportmax coat, Rapace. I like the detailing - rounded hems, white contrast stitching - which makes it _*not*_ just another regular black coat.





If I get this, I'll remove the button that's right next to the lapel on the chest area, as I don't like the aesthetic of it even though I can see why they're putting it there.

For now, gotta wait and see what the tailor says!


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> Haha, yes it does especially since I don’t typically wear bright colors. And I love the fit of this trench.



Your fab trench sent me on a quest today to find a burnt orange nail polish. It was not easy!


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> So, this group has changed my life for the better yet again! You may recall I needed a bra intervention. I had always been meaning to go to this one particular shop but never got around to it. I was nearby and decided to go in; not only do they fit you for bras, they have two seamstresses on staff to adjust the bras for you while you wait (at no charge!).
> 
> So, now my whole horrible-comfy-bra situation makes total sense. I was finally fitted by someone who knows what they're doing. And I was shocked to find out that my size is a 40A. 40! With a back strap adjustment down 3/4 on an inch so that its 40 at the top and 36 where it closes.
> 
> I used to think that my build is straight, but I'm really V (or Y) shaped. I could never figure out why every bra was so uncomfortable (hence horrible bras) and with a small chest would have problems getting shirt buttons to lay right. Tada! Now I know.
> 
> Seriously having correctly-fitting ones is so much better. They're comfy! And now I feel better about myself too. [emoji254]



OMG if this place is in Manhattan you need to take me please! Sounds amazing and I am so happy for you.


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> I just saw this on H website - anyone seen it in stores?
> Limited Edition The Battery New York scarf 90



I am wearing it right this minute! If you like it, grab it now.


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> It didn't work for me....comes across as very green. If you want IRL pics I can send them to you.



So funny. I am wearing it with a turquoise top, and it looks turquoise!


----------



## momasaurus

weN84 said:


> @Moirai @momasaurus has the Battery Park scarf and posted modeling pics here.



Y'all are soooooo far ahead of me tonight. Thanks! Hope those pix help!


----------



## prepster

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3847092
> 
> 
> Greetings!! Will catch up soon





weN84 said:


> Np.  Yes, I did but am waiting to see what the tailor will say on alterations. If it's too costly or isn't doable, I'll return the coat. I've marked a few other as potential, even if they're not in camel. One being this Sportmax coat, Rapace. I like the detailing - rounded hems, white contrast stitching - which makes it _*not*_ just another regular black coat.
> 
> View attachment 3847225
> 
> View attachment 3847226
> 
> If I get this, I'll remove the button that's right next to the lapel on the chest area, as I don't like the aesthetic of it even though I can see why they're putting it there.
> 
> For now, gotta wait and see what the tailor says!



That is stunning.  I can very much see this on you!


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> Thank you wen! You are so resourceful. I’m behind the times not knowing the silk has been out for several months now. Btw, did you get the VB coat?
> 
> @momasaurus - you look fabulous! Why am I not surprised you have it?



LOL! Well I'm the person who drove 6 hours each way to Canada for that special scarf. Getting to NYC for this was much easier. OTOH The Glass House scarf didn't appeal to me, and that is right in my 'hood.


----------



## Moirai

weN84 said:


> Np.  Yes, I did but am waiting to see what the tailor will say on alterations. If it's too costly or isn't doable, I'll return the coat. I've marked a few other as potential, even if they're not in camel. One being this Sportmax coat, Rapace. I like the detailing - rounded hems, white contrast stitching - which makes it _*not*_ just another regular black coat.
> 
> View attachment 3847225
> 
> View attachment 3847226
> 
> If I get this, I'll remove the button that's right next to the lapel on the chest area, as I don't like the aesthetic of it even though I can see why they're putting it there.
> 
> For now, gotta wait and see what the tailor says!


I like the details on the coat too. Would you move the button down below the second button so there’s a straight imaginary line to the last button? Or is the triangle appearance too strange? Hope VB coat works out, it’s a beautiful coat. Please post a mod pic if it does.



momasaurus said:


> LOL! Well I'm the person who drove 6 hours each way to Canada for that special scarf. Getting to NYC for this was much easier. OTOH The Glass House scarf didn't appeal to me, and that is right in my 'hood.


I’m impressed with your passion! I just looked up glass house scarf since I’m not familiar with it. It’s not what I imagine for inspiration from a glass house.


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> LOL! Well I'm the person who drove 6 hours each way to Canada for that special scarf. Getting to NYC for this was much easier. OTOH The Glass House scarf didn't appeal to me, and that is right in my 'hood.


Next time, just ask me to pick it up for you. But a tpf H meet would be nice too.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> OMG if this place is in Manhattan you need to take me please! Sounds amazing and I am so happy for you.



I can see it coming.   The first ever Purse Forum bra fitting and alterations meet up.


----------



## Katel

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3847092
> 
> 
> Greetings!! Will catch up soon



Oh! Look at that sky!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cordeliere said:


> What is the name of the shop that works these miracles?   I could use a miracle.



It's called Mary Corsetieres, LTD in Plainview, NY. I got one strapless convertible and two regular convertible. The whole thing took maybe 1/2 with the seamstresses' adjustment. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Katel

prepster said:


> Those are great words @Moirai. Whenever you share your outfits and ideas they are always both understated and graceful.  Do you feel that translates to other areas of your life as well?
> 
> As I understand it @papertiger, your 80% word, or as they call it, your "foundation" word is _what_ you are/choose/do, and your 20% word, your creative edge, is the _how_ of what you do/choose/are.  They have suggestions for words, but it is entirely up to the reader to choose any words that feel right.  It is posible that your unique words would reflect just what you described.  Your foundation word is your essence, like elegant, or sophisticated, and then your 20% word would maybe speak to that "shape-shifting" quality that you have.  Something like Elegant Freedom, or Sophisticated Cameleon, or Cosmopolitan and a word like soulful or romantic.  One thing they said, which I like is that in a world where we take on so many titles and labels and names as defined or given by others, this is an interesting opportunity to choose our own words for ourselves.  The words can be what you are, or they can be aspirational.  I like mental gymnastics  so this is like a crossword or sudoku.  I have been having fun sifting through words and definitions and trying them on for size.



Very intriguing...is the 80/20 your sense of your styl? or personality?
Hmmm....more reading necessary...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> I'm pretty hopeless at describing myself - and picking just two words?
> 
> I'm just going to sit in a corner.
> 
> Edit: but if people want to toss some words out, it would be interesting.
> 
> BBC, that is incredible! I'm so happy you found a place to get fitted. I hope you find your new bras as comfortable as cosy socks.



So far, so good! It's so crazy that I spent all this time not knowing what my real size is. PS I love cozy socks too and I wear the, around the house all the time.



Sheikha Latifa said:


> BBC, happy for you and glad that the intervention worked for you. Will definitely share this with my husband, he must know that the Internet is not always a waste of time



See??? Yes!!!



eagle1002us said:


> In my experience SA's don't give band width the attention they should.  Plus, I think all the cups are being made bigger nowadays.   An A cup today would possibly be a C cup 20 years ago.   I bought some mass market bras, Wacoal or Playtex -- and was told a "large" band requires a large cup.  I wound up giving away the things I ordered (There was some kind of drive at work to acquire just these things).  Anyhow, these garments were unbelievably huge.  I found a place I can get a better fit.  A fit along the lines of what you're talking about.



It's really sad this is such an issue for most women. No two women are built alike, so why do we think there are only a handful of bra sizes?And it never occurred to me that my varying width would make a difference in size in different parts of the bra, but is anyone really straight from top to bottom?



momasaurus said:


> OMG if this place is in Manhattan you need to take me please! Sounds amazing and I am so happy for you.



Sorry, it's on Long Island. It's fabulous! I remember I didn't go years ago because there was a line out the door. Fortunately I only had to wait a few minutes this time.



Cordeliere said:


> I can see it coming.   The first ever Purse Forum bra fitting and alterations meet up.



Hey, I'm happy to have an LI meetup!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Sorry, it's on Long Island. It's fabulous! I remember I didn't go years ago because there was a line out the door. Fortunately I only had to wait a few minutes this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm happy to have an LI meetup!!!



I second this!


----------



## prepster

Katel said:


> Very intriguing...is the 80/20 your sense of your styl? or personality?
> Hmmm....more reading necessary...



Hi Katel, Just so we don’t bore everyone to tears, read back over a few pages.  I explain it in a few posts.  Also if you go to Amazon and click on Kindle, you’ll get to see a preview of the first few pages and they explain things a little there too.


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> It's called Mary Corsetieres, LTD in Plainview, NY. I got one strapless convertible and two regular convertible. The whole thing took maybe 1/2 with the seamstresses' adjustment. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]



Thank you for sharing the source of miracles.   The less generous would  have just ignored my question.


----------



## rainneday

prepster said:


> Not in any way to change the subject, but has anyone read Style Statement?  I am currently reading it on my Kindle.  It is an old book by Danielle LaPorte and Carrie McCarthy, but it is quite good!  They want you to choose two words to describe yourself, and their method is interesting.
> 
> Your first word is your 80% word, your foundation.  It is what the fundamental you feels like.  The second word is your 20%, which they describe as your creative edge, connected to your outer image and persona.  It is how you want things to look and feel or an impression you want to give.  They give a lot of examples and possible words, and ask a LOT of questions to explore.
> 
> The idea is that with these two powerful word pictures in your mind, you can apply them to various areas of your life, like your wardrobe, or decorating, or relationships, etc.  I'm only part way through, but I'm finding the process fun.  I'd be so interested to know what words the ladies on this thread would choose for themselves.



Hi, Prepster  I was browsing and saw your post.  Are the words supposed to describe your style or fundamental being?  I came up with loving & free, before reading the rest of your post. I'm not sure if I did it correctly though, as I don't see my style as being "loving"  I really like the idea behind this, and think it would be cool to apply it to the decor of a master bedroom especially.  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Katel

prepster said:


> Hi Katel, Just so we don’t bore everyone to tears, read back over a few pages.  I explain it in a few posts.  Also if you go to Amazon and click on Kindle, you’ll get to see a preview of the first few pages and they explain things a little there too.



TU prepster, I read upthread with great interest before posting - am a bit confused, as my words are similar to ranneday's (love, joy) - not sure how that would apply to my style ...I obviously need to read the book to "get it" - most interesting...thanks for the stimulating posts.


----------



## prepster

rainneday said:


> Hi, Prepster  I was browsing and saw your post.  Are the words supposed to describe your style or fundamental being?  I came up with loving & free, before reading the rest of your post. I'm not sure if I did it correctly though, as I don't see my style as being "loving"  I really like the idea behind this, and think it would be cool to apply it to the decor of a master bedroom especially.  Thanks for posting it!





Katel said:


> TU prepster, I read upthread with great interest before posting - am a bit confused, as my words are similar to ranneday's (love, joy) - not sure how that would apply to my style ...I obviously need to read the book to "get it" - most interesting...thanks for the stimulating posts.



Hi!  Yes do please read the book.  It would be huge fun to talk about.  Lol!  We could probably start a thread just about Style Statement.    The idea is that the words summarize a general impression of you.  They represent what you are/your essence (your 80% foundation word) and how you do what you do (your 20% word, your creative edge). They suggest that at least one word be able to apply to style—such as your wardrobe.  In the book there are many questions that you answer to help you discover what works for you and what doesn’t, so you come to your words after exploring your preferences in various lifestyle domains.  It is a lot of fun, and they give many examples in the book.  If you have a phone or iPad you can download the Nook or Kindle app from the app store and then just buy the Kindle or Nook book.


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> I like the details on the coat too. Would you move the button down below the second button so there’s a straight imaginary line to the last button? Or is the triangle appearance too strange? Hope VB coat works out, it’s a beautiful coat. Please post a mod pic if it does.
> 
> 
> I’m impressed with your passion! I just looked up glass house scarf since I’m not familiar with it. It’s not what I imagine for inspiration from a glass house.


Same here. And the colors don't work for me. I don't need to have *every* special edition scarf, right? (Because I actually wear the stuff I collect!)


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Next time, just ask me to pick it up for you. But a tpf H meet would be nice too.


Yes! Each time I've gone to Canada I've tried to rally other tPF folks, but it's usually been during the week. Also Montreal is the closest city to me, and the H boutique is adorable but teeny tiny. 

Meanwhile WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE H WEBSITE? I can't find anything.


----------



## Joannadyne

Speaking of meet ups, anyone here in West Palm Beach, Chicago or Denver who'd like to meet? I'll be in all those places next week... [emoji6]


----------



## Joannadyne

momasaurus said:


> Yes! Each time I've gone to Canada I've tried to rally other tPF folks, but it's usually been during the week. Also Montreal is the closest city to me, and the H boutique is adorable but teeny tiny.
> 
> Meanwhile WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE H WEBSITE? I can't find anything.



Holy smokes, moma, I went to check out the website after reading your comment and it's so SERIOUS now. What happened to all the little maison people? Although I do like the jumping horse. He seems excited to show me scarves.


----------



## Joannadyne

Also, just wanted to share with you all that DH's MRI was clear - no tumor, whew! The dr said he had a "beautiful brain," and now DH won't stop mentioning it at every turn. [emoji849][emoji23] But still no diagnosis. So it's on to the next battery of tests... 

Thanks to everyone for your good thoughts and wishes. It was very comforting and helpful!


----------



## cafecreme15

momasaurus said:


> Yes! Each time I've gone to Canada I've tried to rally other tPF folks, but it's usually been during the week. Also Montreal is the closest city to me, and the H boutique is adorable but teeny tiny.
> 
> Meanwhile WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE H WEBSITE? I can't find anything.





Joannadyne said:


> Holy smokes, moma, I went to check out the website after reading your comment and it's so SERIOUS now. What happened to all the little maison people? Although I do like the jumping horse. He seems excited to show me scarves.



I went on the site a few days ago and was like, what the heck?? Format totally changed and made it very hard just to browse. Not that it was great before, but now, jeez.



Joannadyne said:


> Also, just wanted to share with you all that DH's MRI was clear - no tumor, whew! The dr said he had a "beautiful brain," and now DH won't stop mentioning it at every turn. [emoji849][emoji23] But still no diagnosis. So it's on to the next battery of tests...
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your good thoughts and wishes. It was very comforting and helpful!



So happy to hear the MRI came back clear! Keeping you and your husband in my thoughts as you continue with the testing!


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> Yes! Each time I've gone to Canada I've tried to rally other tPF folks, but it's usually been during the week. Also Montreal is the closest city to me, and the H boutique is adorable but teeny tiny.
> 
> Meanwhile WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE H WEBSITE? I can't find anything.


I'm in Toronto and could definitely meet up on weekday evenings. Daytime depending on how busy I am at work - that varies.


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> Hi!  Yes do please read the book.  It would be huge fun to talk about.  Lol!  We could probably start a thread just about Style Statement.    The idea is that the words summarize a general impression of you.  They represent what you are/your essence (your 80% foundation word) and how you do what you do (your 20% word, your creative edge). They suggest that at least one word be able to apply to style—such as your wardrobe.  In the book there are many questions that you answer to help you discover what works for you and what doesn’t, so you come to your words after exploring your preferences in various lifestyle domains.  It is a lot of fun, and they give many examples in the book.  If you have a phone or iPad you can download the Nook or Kindle app from the app store and then just buy the Kindle or Nook book.


I talked to my mother on the way to the office this morning about this book and the ideas in it, and I think she's going to buy it too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Joannadyne said:


> Also, just wanted to share with you all that DH's MRI was clear - no tumor, whew! The dr said he had a "beautiful brain," and now DH won't stop mentioning it at every turn. [emoji849][emoji23] But still no diagnosis. So it's on to the next battery of tests...
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your good thoughts and wishes. It was very comforting and helpful!


That's marvelous news!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> I can see it coming.   The first ever Purse Forum bra fitting and alterations meet up.



I'll participate via Skype if you don't mind. For this, I will stay up at night.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you for sharing the source of miracles.   The less generous would  have just ignored my question.



Miracles for all!!


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> Miracles for all!!


----------



## prepster

Cookiefiend said:


> I talked to my mother on the way to the office this morning about this book and the ideas in it, and I think she's going to buy it too!



Neat.  It will be fun to talk about your discoveries!


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> Also, just wanted to share with you all that DH's MRI was clear - no tumor, whew! The dr said he had a "beautiful brain," and now DH won't stop mentioning it at every turn. [emoji849][emoji23] But still no diagnosis. So it's on to the next battery of tests...
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your good thoughts and wishes. It was very comforting and helpful!


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Yes! Each time I've gone to Canada I've tried to rally other tPF folks, but it's usually been during the week. Also Montreal is the closest city to me, and the H boutique is adorable but teeny tiny.
> 
> Meanwhile WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO THE H WEBSITE? I can't find anything.


Thank you for saying that, Moma.  It's awful.  I have to keep reloading stuff -- look at 10 items or so, then reload, another 10, then reload.  What a PITA.  Plus the site is quite colorless.  The silver jewelry looks like gray blobs.  Other vendors' sites are so easy to use.  Here, if I look at pic of model wearing scarf  then want to resume browsing all the designs, I have to hit the back button and scroll down to get to where I originally was in the scarf roster.  How much did that person/people get paid for creating that lame website?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Joannadyne said:


> Also, just wanted to share with you all that DH's MRI was clear - no tumor, whew! The dr said he had a "beautiful brain," and now DH won't stop mentioning it at every turn. [emoji849][emoji23] But still no diagnosis. So it's on to the next battery of tests...
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your good thoughts and wishes. It was very comforting and helpful!



Joannadyne, so happy for you and your husband. 
I was once diagnosed with brain tumour. A week later they figured out that this was a defect on the film. But that week... Unforgettable feelings. Good luck on your brain adventure!


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> Also, just wanted to share with you all that DH's MRI was clear - no tumor, whew! The dr said he had a "beautiful brain," and now DH won't stop mentioning it at every turn. [emoji849][emoji23] But still no diagnosis. So it's on to the next battery of tests...
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your good thoughts and wishes. It was very comforting and helpful!



Thinking of you both! So difficult, we are here for you.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you for saying that, Moma.  It's awful.  I have to keep reloading stuff -- look at 10 items or so, then reload, another 10, then reload.  What a PITA.  Plus the site is quite colorless.  The silver jewelry looks like gray blobs.  Other vendors' sites are so easy to use.  Here, if I look at pic of model wearing scarf  then want to resume browsing all the designs, I have to hit the back button and scroll down to get to where I originally was in the scarf roster.  How much did that person/people get paid for creating that lame website?



This probably makes me sound like my grandmother, because she loved the phrase "in this day and age...!"   But truly, in this day and age, it is reasonable to expect an international, multi-billion dollar company to have a fully functioning, straightforward and easy to navigate website.  I think H is heading in the right direction.  At least they realize they need a change.  I agree with you though, I have no patience when I go to a website and it is amateurish, takes ages to load, and isn't immediately navigable.   Or, the web designer seems unaware that people use iPhones and iPads to surf, and either the pages don't load properly on a mobile device, or all of the graphics and videos require a Flash player to view. (I'm looking at you Ralph!)

It also bugs me when companies have websites because they want to show the whole world their products, but then get all cagey when it comes to buying, ordering, full descriptions of products, measurements and figuring out the price. I do feel that H is a little more straightforward in that area now.  The last website had lots of cute graphics, but it was very hard to navigate, and didn't display properly on an iPad.


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> Your fab trench sent me on a quest today to find a burnt orange nail polish. It was not easy!


Did you find it?



momasaurus said:


> Same here. And the colors don't work for me. I don't need to have *every* special edition scarf, right? (Because I actually wear the stuff I collect!)


You're absolutely right! Don't buy things you don't love. 



Joannadyne said:


> Also, just wanted to share with you all that DH's MRI was clear - no tumor, whew! The dr said he had a "beautiful brain," and now DH won't stop mentioning it at every turn. [emoji849][emoji23] But still no diagnosis. So it's on to the next battery of tests...
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your good thoughts and wishes. It was very comforting and helpful!


That's such a relief! Very happy for you and your DH on the MRI result. The rest will be easier to handle. Good luck. And good luck at your conference, Madam Moderator.


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone. I was away for the weekend so I didn't keep up. But joannadyne that's great news about your hubby.


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> Also, just wanted to share with you all that DH's MRI was clear - no tumor, whew! The dr said he had a "beautiful brain," and now DH won't stop mentioning it at every turn. [emoji849][emoji23] But still no diagnosis. So it's on to the next battery of tests...
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your good thoughts and wishes. It was very comforting and helpful!


HUGE relief!!! This is wonderful news.


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> I went on the site a few days ago and was like, what the heck?? Format totally changed and made it very hard just to browse. Not that it was great before, but now, jeez.
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to hear the MRI came back clear! Keeping you and your husband in my thoughts as you continue with the testing!


I can't find the little map where you can see all the H boutiques in the US and Canada. Now there is just an alphabetical list of the US stores WITH VERY BIG PICTURES WHICH WE DON"T NEED.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you for saying that, Moma.  It's awful.  I have to keep reloading stuff -- look at 10 items or so, then reload, another 10, then reload.  What a PITA.  Plus the site is quite colorless.  The silver jewelry looks like gray blobs.  Other vendors' sites are so easy to use.  Here, if I look at pic of model wearing scarf  then want to resume browsing all the designs, I have to hit the back button and scroll down to get to where I originally was in the scarf roster.  How much did that person/people get paid for creating that lame website?


Well, they thanked me for my ranting comments, lol.


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> Did you find it?
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right! Don't buy things you don't love.
> 
> 
> That's such a relief! Very happy for you and your DH on the MRI result. The rest will be easier to handle. Good luck. And good luck at your conference, Madam Moderator.


I found a vaguely burnt orange nail polish, which I'll try out tomorrow and show you!


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> I found a vaguely burnt orange nail polish, which I'll try out tomorrow and show you!


Thank you! Please do. Any encounters with black nail polish?


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. I was away for the weekend so I didn't keep up. But joannadyne that's great news about your hubby.


Hope you had a great weekend. Missed you here.


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> It also bugs me when companies have websites because they want to show the whole world their products, but then get all cagey when it comes to buying, ordering, full descriptions of products, measurements and figuring out the price. I do feel that H is a little more straightforward in that area now.  The last website had lots of cute graphics, but it was very hard to navigate, and didn't display properly on an iPad.



THIS. YES. The absolute worst website is for CH Carolina Herrera. I love the clothes but the website is TERRIBLE. One picture, if at all, with zero details. And there's much more actually in the store.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> This probably makes me sound like my grandmother, because she loved the phrase "in this day and age...!"   But truly, in this day and age, it is reasonable to expect an international, multi-billion dollar company to have a fully functioning, straightforward and easy to navigate website.  I think H is heading in the right direction.  At least they realize they need a change.  I agree with you though, I have no patience when I go to a website and it is amateurish, takes ages to load, and isn't immediately navigable.   Or, the web designer seems unaware that people use iPhones and iPads to surf, and either the pages don't load properly on a mobile device, or all of the graphics and videos require a Flash player to view. (I'm looking at you Ralph!)
> 
> It also bugs me when companies have websites because they want to show the whole world their products, but then get all cagey when it comes to buying, ordering, full descriptions of products, measurements and figuring out the price. I do feel that H is a little more straightforward in that area now.  The last website had lots of cute graphics, but it was very hard to navigate, and didn't display properly on an iPad.


Well said, very well said, Prepster!


----------



## prepster

Joannadyne said:


> Holy smokes, moma, I went to check out the website after reading your comment and it's so SERIOUS now. What happened to all the little maison people? Although I do like the jumping horse. He seems excited to show me scarves.



I wish they would have kept the cute people and whimsical drawings, and just made it more intuitive to navigate.


----------



## rainneday

prepster said:


> Hi!  Yes do please read the book.  It would be huge fun to talk about.  Lol!  We could probably start a thread just about Style Statement.    The idea is that the words summarize a general impression of you.  They represent what you are/your essence (your 80% foundation word) and how you do what you do (your 20% word, your creative edge). They suggest that at least one word be able to apply to style—such as your wardrobe.  In the book there are many questions that you answer to help you discover what works for you and what doesn’t, so you come to your words after exploring your preferences in various lifestyle domains.  It is a lot of fun, and they give many examples in the book.  If you have a phone or iPad you can download the Nook or Kindle app from the app store and then just buy the Kindle or Nook book.



Thank you for the further explanation and suggestions!


----------



## JolieS

Moirai said:


> Thank you! Please do. Any encounters with black nail polish?


IMO Chanel makes the best dark nail polish colours. A totally saturated black is quite goth, but a nuanced shade like Chanel’s Vamp is easier to wear. See here:
https://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/makeup-nails-89313

Also if you do a search on the Nail Care thread you’ll find many suggestions for black polish.

Good luck!


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> Thank you! Please do. Any encounters with black nail polish?


Heck yes. I used black paint before we could even find black nail polish. It wasn't *that* long ago that colors were just reds, pinks, and oranges. Or am I really old? LOL. Don't answer that.

PS I am trying out the color right now. Too much coffee + typing = probably messy job.


----------



## prepster

rainneday said:


> Thank you for the further explanation and suggestions!



Happy to!  Let me know if you start exploring your SS!


----------



## momasaurus

Doing nails after coffee is not a good idea, but doing them before only leaves about a 30 second window, LOL. RevlonColorstay #630 Long Shot.


----------



## Katel

prepster said:


> Hi!  Yes do please read the book.  It would be huge fun to talk about.  Lol!  We could probably start a thread just about Style Statement.    The idea is that the words summarize a general impression of you.  They represent what you are/your essence (your 80% foundation word) and how you do what you do (your 20% word, your creative edge). They suggest that at least one word be able to apply to style—such as your wardrobe.  In the book there are many questions that you answer to help you discover what works for you and what doesn’t, so you come to your words after exploring your preferences in various lifestyle domains.  It is a lot of fun, and they give many examples in the book.  If you have a phone or iPad you can download the Nook or Kindle app from the app store and then just buy the Kindle or Nook book.





rainneday said:


> Thank you for the further explanation and suggestions!



Yes, thank you! It helps to know one word applys to style...fascinating!


----------



## Katel

momasaurus said:


> Doing nails after coffee is not a good idea, but doing them before only leaves about a 30 second window, LOL. RevlonColorstay #630 Long Shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848309
> View attachment 3848310


Gorgeous nails, moma!


----------



## momasaurus

For @Pocketbook Pup: I forgot that you can also do that asymmetrical knot with a scarf ring: I am hopping on the train in Samourais:


----------



## momasaurus

Katel said:


> Gorgeous nails, moma!



Merci!


----------



## Genie27

Ok lovely ladies of chat, I have a new topic that I would love to hear your thoughts about - sheets/towels/pillows. 

I used to buy RL sheets and towels, but they now seem really cheaply made and not nice. And apparently RL is getting out of the business? Any thought on where I can get soft and silky cotton sheets equivalent to the RL Sateen?

And soft and absorbent towels like the Supima cotton RL? I don't like the weirdly fluffy 100% cotton made in India - it's like rubbing wax paper on yourself. Any other brands?

(I have a weakness for Missoni - I should have bought their home stuff when Saks had a sale - too bad it seems like it was a closeout)

And if anyone knows where to get dense heavy real feather pillows, not the soft fluffy ones that hurt your neck, I will be eternally grateful.     Right now I can't get DBFs ancient feather pillow out of his clutches as I can't replace it with anything similar.


----------



## cafecreme15

As I was getting dressed this morning, I reached for a pair of bootcut/flare jeans since I was trying to switch it up from skinny jeans. I haven't bought any new flare jeans since maybe like 2008/2009 since I figured a flare was a flare. Wrong. Somehow the proportions are just off. I think modern flares are more dramatic than the flares of yesteryear. But I am reluctant to buy new jeans since I must have at least 15-20 pairs, yet I feel like I wear the same 3 or 4 all the time.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Ok lovely ladies of chat, I have a new topic that I would love to hear your thoughts about - sheets/towels/pillows.
> 
> I used to buy RL sheets and towels, but they now seem really cheaply made and not nice. And apparently RL is getting out of the business? Any thought on where I can get soft and silky cotton sheets equivalent to the RL Sateen?
> 
> And soft and absorbent towels like the Supima cotton RL? I don't like the weirdly fluffy 100% cotton made in India - it's like rubbing wax paper on yourself. Any other brands?
> 
> (I have a weakness for Missoni - I should have bought their home stuff when Saks had a sale - too bad it seems like it was a closeout)
> 
> And if anyone knows where to get dense heavy real feather pillows, not the soft fluffy ones that hurt your neck, I will be eternally grateful.     Right now I can't get DBFs ancient feather pillow out of his clutches as I can't replace it with anything similar.


I like Bed Bath and Beyond sheets, and I am very picky about fabric and texture. I just ordered another set of these:
https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...l-sateen-sheet-set/214673?Keyword=modal+sheet
Alas I am no help with the pillow, as I have had my little flat feather pillow since I was 4 years old (I know), and refuse to get rid of it because all other pillows hurt my neck from being too high up off the mattress.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Ok lovely ladies of chat, I have a new topic that I would love to hear your thoughts about - sheets/towels/pillows.
> 
> I used to buy RL sheets and towels, but they now seem really cheaply made and not nice. And apparently RL is getting out of the business? Any thought on where I can get soft and silky cotton sheets equivalent to the RL Sateen?
> 
> And soft and absorbent towels like the Supima cotton RL? I don't like the weirdly fluffy 100% cotton made in India - it's like rubbing wax paper on yourself. Any other brands?
> 
> (I have a weakness for Missoni - I should have bought their home stuff when Saks had a sale - too bad it seems like it was a closeout)
> 
> And if anyone knows where to get dense heavy real feather pillows, not the soft fluffy ones that hurt your neck, I will be eternally grateful.     Right now I can't get DBFs ancient feather pillow out of his clutches as I can't replace it with anything similar.





We have these towels.  They are very heavy.   I like the wide range of colors.  They have a gazillon reviews so maybe the reviews will help you decide if they are what you are looking for. 

http://www.frontgate.com/resort-cotton-towels/155771

I also bought some sheets from Frontgate.   I think they were 600 thread count, but maybe 700 or 800.   I was less satisfied with the sheets.  I don't like satiny texture in sheets.   I want my sheets to have the texture of one of DH's well used handkerchiefs, as in thick, limp, and  soft.   The Frontgate ones are good but not great.

I had the perfect (for me) pillow.  It belonged to a gf.   It wasn't expensive either.   I kept raving about how much I loved it, so she finally gave it to me.   We did a trade.   I had something she loved that I was not attached to, so we were bother very happy.   I stupidly left that pillow on a plane.   Pillows are difficult to buy cause it is not like you can easily test them in the store.  

Good luck.


----------



## luckylove

momasaurus said:


> For @Pocketbook Pup: I forgot that you can also do that asymmetrical knot with a scarf ring: I am hopping on the train in Samourais:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848529



Oh gosh! I am so far behind on this thread! I just wanted to jump in to say I love this scarf on you and the way you have tied it.  I need to learn how to do this knot. As much as I love scarves, I feel completely inept at tying them!


----------



## JolieS

Genie27 said:


> Ok lovely ladies of chat, I have a new topic that I would love to hear your thoughts about - sheets/towels/pillows.
> 
> I used to buy RL sheets and towels, but they now seem really cheaply made and not nice. And apparently RL is getting out of the business? Any thought on where I can get soft and silky cotton sheets equivalent to the RL Sateen?
> 
> And soft and absorbent towels like the Supima cotton RL? I don't like the weirdly fluffy 100% cotton made in India - it's like rubbing wax paper on yourself. Any other brands?
> 
> (I have a weakness for Missoni - I should have bought their home stuff when Saks had a sale - too bad it seems like it was a closeout)
> 
> And if anyone knows where to get dense heavy real feather pillows, not the soft fluffy ones that hurt your neck, I will be eternally grateful.     Right now I can't get DBFs ancient feather pillow out of his clutches as I can't replace it with anything similar.


For something completely different, if you don’t like super fluffy bath towels, I highly recommend Japanese towels made on the island of Imabari. They are hand loomed from organic cotton, are soft, absorbent, and quick-drying. The look is very contemporary and minimalist. In the U.S. you can see them at rikumo.com. In France I buy them at Le Bon Marché in Paris.


----------



## pinky7129

Went to the Wall Street Hermes location to look at that battery park scarf. I had ordered it online but wanted to see it regardless. Such rude service. They can’t show me the scarf, it’s limited edition, only they carry it, it’s a long wait list, can’t order online, etc. I just walked out. You don’t want my money that’s fine. I’ll take it elsewhere.  There’s no need to make me feel bad for existing because you hate your job


----------



## Pirula

Genie27 said:


> Ok lovely ladies of chat, I have a new topic that I would love to hear your thoughts about - sheets/towels/pillows.
> 
> I used to buy RL sheets and towels, but they now seem really cheaply made and not nice. And apparently RL is getting out of the business? Any thought on where I can get soft and silky cotton sheets equivalent to the RL Sateen?
> 
> And soft and absorbent towels like the Supima cotton RL? I don't like the weirdly fluffy 100% cotton made in India - it's like rubbing wax paper on yourself. Any other brands?
> 
> (I have a weakness for Missoni - I should have bought their home stuff when Saks had a sale - too bad it seems like it was a closeout)
> 
> And if anyone knows where to get dense heavy real feather pillows, not the soft fluffy ones that hurt your neck, I will be eternally grateful.     Right now I can't get DBFs ancient feather pillow out of his clutches as I can't replace it with anything similar.



Garnet Hill.


----------



## cafecreme15

pinky7129 said:


> Went to the Wall Street Hermes location to look at that battery park scarf. I had ordered it online but wanted to see it regardless. Such rude service. They can’t show me the scarf, it’s limited edition, only they carry it, it’s a long wait list, can’t order online, etc. I just walked out. You don’t want my money that’s fine. I’ll take it elsewhere.  There’s no need to make me feel bad for existing because you hate your job


Sorry you had this experience! In my experience, service at H stores is very hot and cold. I get excellent service in my home store of course, where I have "my" SA, am promptly ignored at H Madison Ave, have been served by the most reluctant SA in FSH, and received pretty warm service in Manhasset, NY.

Oh, and I've received good service in the location in Heathrow Airport, but maybe because the store was so small it would have been impossible to ignore me, and there was no one else in there since it was like 7 am.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> For @Pocketbook Pup: I forgot that you can also do that asymmetrical knot with a scarf ring: I am hopping on the train in Samourais:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848529


Hiya Moma, another beauty.  Post it flat and id CW no, would you?  I got my first samouri 2 maybe 3 weeks ago.  Dithering over Canada -- my delay could be a major tactical error.


----------



## Moirai

JolieS said:


> IMO Chanel makes the best dark nail polish colours. A totally saturated black is quite goth, but a nuanced shade like Chanel’s Vamp is easier to wear. See here:
> https://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/makeup-nails-89313
> 
> Also if you do a search on the Nail Care thread you’ll find many suggestions for black polish.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you very much! Tom Ford makes a gorgeous dark red nail polish called Bordeaux Lust that would be beautiful for fall. 



momasaurus said:


> Doing nails after coffee is not a good idea, but doing them before only leaves about a 30 second window, LOL. RevlonColorstay #630 Long Shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848309
> View attachment 3848310


Love it!!!



momasaurus said:


> For @Pocketbook Pup: I forgot that you can also do that asymmetrical knot with a scarf ring: I am hopping on the train in Samourais:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848529


This is so pretty on you! Loving the knot!



pinky7129 said:


> Went to the Wall Street Hermes location to look at that battery park scarf. I had ordered it online but wanted to see it regardless. Such rude service. They can’t show me the scarf, it’s limited edition, only they carry it, it’s a long wait list, can’t order online, etc. I just walked out. You don’t want my money that’s fine. I’ll take it elsewhere.  There’s no need to make me feel bad for existing because you hate your job


Sorry you had poor service. There's never any excuse for that. I had mixed experience at my local store until I met my SA. That made a huge difference.



eagle1002us said:


> Hiya Moma, another beauty.  Post it flat and id CW no, would you?  I got my first samouri 2 maybe 3 weeks ago.  Dithering over Canada -- my delay could be a major tactical error.


Which cw did you get?


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Ok lovely ladies of chat, I have a new topic that I would love to hear your thoughts about - sheets/towels/pillows.
> 
> I used to buy RL sheets and towels, but they now seem really cheaply made and not nice. And apparently RL is getting out of the business? Any thought on where I can get soft and silky cotton sheets equivalent to the RL Sateen?
> 
> And soft and absorbent towels like the Supima cotton RL? I don't like the weirdly fluffy 100% cotton made in India - it's like rubbing wax paper on yourself. Any other brands?
> 
> (I have a weakness for Missoni - I should have bought their home stuff when Saks had a sale - too bad it seems like it was a closeout)
> 
> And if anyone knows where to get dense heavy real feather pillows, not the soft fluffy ones that hurt your neck, I will be eternally grateful.     Right now I can't get DBFs ancient feather pillow out of his clutches as I can't replace it with anything similar.



I love the towels from Restoration Hardware.  They are yum, super-thick 804 gram weight.  I have not found any thicker so far.  For pillows, I order them from the Four Seasons Hotel.  You can order them at a Four Seasons, or call a FS concierge and they'll tell you how to get them.  They are great quality with a feather core wrapped in down, so they are soft but firm.  

I've only had RL percale sheets, never the sateen, so I'm not sure what you're wanting as far as weight.  As you probably know, percale is crisp, but wrinkles like the dickens.  I only buy "Supima," trade-marked sheets, not just sheets marked "Pima,"  because if you get Supima, it is assuredly 100% extra long-staple Pima cotton that is followed through every step of the process from growing to manufacture.  Basically, you're getting what you pay for.  Which is a lot, but at least you're assured you're not getting so called "Pima" sheets that are only 60% long-staple Pima and 40% short-staple cotton that is going to feel like sandpaper after a few washings.   (If you don't buy Supima trademarked sheets, make sure the package says 100% Extra long staple or Long staple Pima.)

I have found reasonably priced Supima sateen sheets from Land's End.  I believe they are 400 TC.  They are light and very silky for summer, and have deep pockets on the fitted sheets.  I have a few sets of those.  I like that they can be monogrammed too.    I also like the Land's End 6 oz. Supima Flannel sheets for winter.  They feel wonderful, and the top sheet is brushed on both sides.


----------



## momasaurus

luckylove said:


> Oh gosh! I am so far behind on this thread! I just wanted to jump in to say I love this scarf on you and the way you have tied it.  I need to learn how to do this knot. As much as I love scarves, I feel completely inept at tying them!


It is super easy. I am terrible at explaining / photographing the how-to, but if you watch this viddie you get the idea: http://www.howtowearanhermesscarf.com/2012/04/how-to-wear-hermes-scarf-in.html
but don't use the scarf ring the way she does, just tie the two ends together (there will be extra triangle points, just enjoy them) either tightly or loosely. You can wear the whole thing off to the side, or even centered. Maybe someone else can explain better, or find a link?


----------



## momasaurus

pinky7129 said:


> Went to the Wall Street Hermes location to look at that battery park scarf. I had ordered it online but wanted to see it regardless. Such rude service. They can’t show me the scarf, it’s limited edition, only they carry it, it’s a long wait list, can’t order online, etc. I just walked out. You don’t want my money that’s fine. I’ll take it elsewhere.  There’s no need to make me feel bad for existing because you hate your job


I hate when this happens, and it sometimes does. Grrrrrrr. So sorry.  But I thought you *did* order it online.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> Hiya Moma, another beauty.  Post it flat and id CW no, would you?  I got my first samouri 2 maybe 3 weeks ago.  Dithering over Canada -- my delay could be a major tactical error.









 This is CW 02.
Which CWs of Canada are you debating? I have the original CW - love it!!
http://all-en.hermes.com/la-maison-...carf-115387.html?xtmc=samourais&xtnp=1&xtcr=7


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> Love it!!!
> 
> 
> This is so pretty on you! Loving the knot!


Thank you, dear!


----------



## pigleto972001

Joannadyne, happy to hear the mri was good 

Pinky I hate you had that experience. H runs hot and cold for me too. My local store was always always accommodating. Then they closed. I’ve had ok service at Madison and indifference at south coast plaza. Just depends  I was a tourist in the latter cases. 

Genie, I love Matouk towels ! So soft and fluffy but not overwhelming. I do like the Eileen Fisher sheets at garnet hill as well as the towels too. 

Sheikha that is so scary. I am glad it turned out well but you must have been scared that week. Hugs [emoji847]


----------



## pinky7129

momasaurus said:


> I hate when this happens, and it sometimes does. Grrrrrrr. So sorry.  But I thought you *did* order it online.



I did. But after that experience I’m returning it cause of the experience and I’ll associate it with that.


----------



## FizzyWater

JolieS said:


> For something completely different, if you don’t like super fluffy bath towels, I highly recommend Japanese towels made on the island of Imabari. They are hand loomed from organic cotton, are soft, absorbent, and quick-drying. The look is very contemporary and minimalist. In the U.S. you can see them at rikumo.com. In France I buy them at Le Bon Marché in Paris.



Along those lines I've been slowly replacing my towels with Turkish bath towels.  An "ethical import" store nearby carries them and I always see a few booths at street fairs these days.  Like the Japanese towels above, they're super absorbent, dry fast, and pack down small - all of which are nice for the gym bag.  And I think they're pretty. 

I can't sleep on down/feather pillows - I wake up with a stuffed-up nose and a vicious headache.  So I'm the one asking for a polyester pillow at nice hotels, sigh.  At home I have a buckwheat-filled pillow, which is nice as I'm a side sleeper and I can punch it into whatever shape I need it to be in for support.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Ok lovely ladies of chat, I have a new topic that I would love to hear your thoughts about - sheets/towels/pillows.
> 
> I used to buy RL sheets and towels, but they now seem really cheaply made and not nice. And apparently RL is getting out of the business? Any thought on where I can get soft and silky cotton sheets equivalent to the RL Sateen?
> 
> And soft and absorbent towels like the Supima cotton RL? I don't like the weirdly fluffy 100% cotton made in India - it's like rubbing wax paper on yourself. Any other brands?
> 
> (I have a weakness for Missoni - I should have bought their home stuff when Saks had a sale - too bad it seems like it was a closeout)
> 
> And if anyone knows where to get dense heavy real feather pillows, not the soft fluffy ones that hurt your neck, I will be eternally grateful.     Right now I can't get DBFs ancient feather pillow out of his clutches as I can't replace it with anything similar.



A friend was telling me this morning that she gets all of her down from a company called "Feathered Friends."  It is a Seattle based company that makes very fine, luxurious down products, and everything is ethically sourced down from humanely treated geese.  All of their down can be tracked from its source and they use a respected third-party to verify.  She said she never uses down that is not RDS (Responsible Down Sourced) certified.  I have heard of RDS, but she went into quite a lot of detail () about why it is important to buy down that is responsibly sourced, and what happens when the geese are not treated humanely.   It's very sad, so I'm going to do that now, because I want to sleep peacefully on my fluffy pillows.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> THIS. YES. The absolute worst website is for CH Carolina Herrera. I love the clothes but the website is TERRIBLE. One picture, if at all, with zero details. And there's much more actually in the store.



Then you haven't been on Roberto Cavalli's or Etro's. Italians make lovely clothes but they are usually _terrible_ at e-commerce.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> This is CW 02.
> Which CWs of Canada are you debating? I have the original CW - love it!!
> http://all-en.hermes.com/la-maison-...carf-115387.html?xtmc=samourais&xtnp=1&xtcr=7



I have that cw too. Very useful scarf and wear it a lot.


----------



## cafecreme15

At least it seems the H website no longer blasts music or other random sounds unexpectedly? Like, I’m just trying to browse when I shouldn’t be...can a girl get a little help please?


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> At least it seems the H website no longer blasts music or other random sounds unexpectedly? Like, I’m just trying to browse when I shouldn’t be...can a girl get a little help please?


Initially I thought the horse was cute but now starting to drive me nuts


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> *At least it seems the H website no longer blasts music or other random sounds unexpectedly?* Like, I’m just trying to browse when I shouldn’t be...can a girl get a little help please?



I hope so. I'm so with you on that, that's _such_ a mistake by all companies


----------



## Moirai

I do find the bigger pics helpful on the new site.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Ok lovely ladies of chat, I have a new topic that I would love to hear your thoughts about - sheets/towels/pillows.
> 
> I used to buy RL sheets and towels, but they now seem really cheaply made and not nice. And apparently RL is getting out of the business? Any thought on where I can get soft and silky cotton sheets equivalent to the RL Sateen?
> 
> And soft and absorbent towels like the Supima cotton RL? I don't like the weirdly fluffy 100% cotton made in India - it's like rubbing wax paper on yourself. Any other brands?
> 
> (I have a weakness for Missoni - I should have bought their home stuff when Saks had a sale - too bad it seems like it was a closeout)
> 
> And if anyone knows where to get dense heavy real feather pillows, not the soft fluffy ones that hurt your neck, I will be eternally grateful.     Right now I can't get DBFs ancient feather pillow out of his clutches as I can't replace it with anything similar.





Cordeliere said:


> We have these towels.  They are very heavy.   I like the wide range of colors.  They have a gazillon reviews so maybe the reviews will help you decide if they are what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.frontgate.com/resort-cotton-towels/155771
> 
> I also bought some sheets from Frontgate.   I think they were 600 thread count, but maybe 700 or 800.   I was less satisfied with the sheets.  I don't like satiny texture in sheets.   I want my sheets to have the texture of one of DH's well used handkerchiefs, as in thick, limp, and  soft.   The Frontgate ones are good but not great.
> 
> I had the perfect (for me) pillow.  It belonged to a gf.   It wasn't expensive either.   I kept raving about how much I loved it, so she finally gave it to me.   We did a trade.   I had something she loved that I was not attached to, so we were bother very happy.   I stupidly left that pillow on a plane.   Pillows are difficult to buy cause it is not like you can easily test them in the store.
> 
> Good luck.



Cordy, I've always wondered about those Frontgate towels.  Very good to know that you like them.  I'm doing wedding presents this morning so on your recommendation I sent a set to a niece!  They are a lower gram weight (700 vs. 802) than RH but they are two inches longer.  30 x 58, to RH's 30 x 56.  I've never tried the Frontage sheets.  Someone told me that Costco has some nice Supima sheets.  But I'm not a member.  DH loves Costco, but I could never figure out what to do with a 55-gallon drum of ketchup.  

Genie, I was just over at Neiman Marcus (website) and I noticed they have a 600 TC, 8 piece Supima suite (2 sets of sheets!) in white or ivory on sale for, I think it was $281.  I've never tried their sheets and didn't notice the fitted pocket measurement, but that's a great deal.  I may go order a set and try them.

A note on the Land's End Supima sheets--they are silky, and lightweight, and they can often be had for 30 or 40% off on a special.   _But_--they will not give you that heavy, floppy feeling.   I like them because I like silky, lightweight sheets in the summer, they are well priced for Supima, and I put flannels on in the winter anyway.  I also don't want to spend a fortune because I replace sheets pretty frequently. We have high iron in the water here and even with our super filtration, my white things don't stay white forever.   That heavy, floppy feeling occurs with a much higher thread count, and that is where the price goes up exponentially.  Aargh.


----------



## Genie27

Thank you! So many fantastic tips here - I need to do my research, any you have all provided me a great place to start - especially since we all have such different preferences for texture and feel.

I want to touch them before I buy, but that is not always a good indicator of how absorbent the towel is, or how they feel after the first wash. 

Fizzy, Jolie, the Turkish and Japanese options sound fabulous - I picked up some of the hammam bath mitts from street stores in Istanbul, and some amazing terry cotton mitts from some random stores in Austria and France. Go figure...

Prepster, I will look into the Four Seasons pillows as those sound exactly like what DBF likes. I like some memory foam or buckwheat pillows. I have four different types of pillows on my bed for various purposes - reading, side sleeping, stomach/back sleeping, knee support. It's basically a pillow nest covered with sheets, blankets and comforters.


----------



## JolieS

For many wonderful suggestions about sheets and bedding, check out our very own tPF forum on Home & Garden.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all,

I got very busy the last few days, I didn't make it to H to get my boots but I'm hoping to find the time to do that this weekend. 

I just got a full set of towels from Restoration Hardware for our new bathroom. They are lovely, plush but wash and wear well. 

I've gotten great sheets at Bed, Bath Beyond also. We have an adjustable bed base now and need super deep pocket fitted sheets, I can't remember which ones but they are a sateen finish and don't wrinkle like crazy. They are a good thread count but not super high, less expensive but high thread counts are prone to thread breaks and pilling. 

I use assorted feather and foam pillows. I think for Christmas we're getting a Hastens duvet. Years ago I did a project with them and tested all the beds, it wasn't in our budget for a Hastens mattress but I think I can swing a luxe duvet for winter time. 

I don't know if anyone saw that H is making 90cm scarves into pillows now and my SA confirmed they can do it at my store so once I find a rug for our new bedroom, I want to get some pillows made and possibly an H printed throw. 

Ok, I'm waiting for UPS to bring me some new straight leg jeans and then scooting off for a night/day in NYC for work. I've been culling my closet for the move to the new master closet and went a little nuts getting rid of old skinny jeans. I now prefer either a wide leg ankle or a straight leg with very high rise waists. I really enjoy the high waist trend!


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Which cw did you get?



CW 11 Rouge,Bleu, Mout (must be moutarde, it's kind of a bright gold color).
I wear it with a light silvery gray silk jacket from eons ago.


----------



## eagle1002us

MSO13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got very busy the last few days, I didn't make it to H to get my boots but I'm hoping to find the time to do that this weekend.
> 
> I just got a full set of towels from Restoration Hardware for our new bathroom. They are lovely, plush but wash and wear well.
> 
> I've gotten great sheets at Bed, Bath Beyond also. We have an adjustable bed base now and need super deep pocket fitted sheets, I can't remember which ones but they are a sateen finish and don't wrinkle like crazy. They are a good thread count but not super high, less expensive but high thread counts are prone to thread breaks and pilling.
> 
> I use assorted feather and foam pillows. I think for Christmas we're getting a Hastens duvet. Years ago I did a project with them and tested all the beds, it wasn't in our budget for a Hastens mattress but I think I can swing a luxe duvet for winter time.
> 
> I don't know if anyone saw that H is making 90cm scarves into pillows now and my SA confirmed they can do it at my store so once I find a rug for our new bedroom, I want to get some pillows made and possibly an H printed throw.
> 
> Ok, I'm waiting for UPS to bring me some new straight leg jeans and then scooting off for a night/day in NYC for work. I've been culling my closet for the move to the new master closet and went a little nuts getting rid of old skinny jeans. I now prefer either a wide leg ankle or a straight leg with very high rise waists. I really enjoy the high waist trend!


The high waist is very 70s.  Originally worn with shrunken cropped vests + long sleeve shirt.  (I was there).    Mrs O, what will you wear your high rise waist jeans with?


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Initially I thought the horse was cute but now starting to drive me nuts


When microsoft first started in the 80s (or whenever) it had this rotten little puppy scampering all over the page.  To some, maybe the puppy was a cute idea.  OMG I hated it. The "cuteness" factor interferes with accomplishing something quickly.  It's a distraction.  The H horses are already on my nerves.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Hi wardrobe-loving friends, I have a jeans question. If your jeans start riding down after a couple hours of wear, does it mean they're too big or too small? All my low-to-mid-waisted, 2% elastine skinny or fitted-through-thigh jeans do this and it's giving me a saggy jean butt. Even when I wear a belt. Maybe my thighs are too big for the jeans and they're getting pulled down as I walk? Does this happen to anyone else? I hate hitching up my jeans.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> CW 11 Rouge,Bleu, Mout (must be moutarde, it's kind of a bright gold color).
> I wear it with a light silvery gray silk jacket from eons ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849408


Very pretty. It sounds lovely with the silver jacket. Love to see a mod pic if you are incline.



eagle1002us said:


> When microsoft first started in the 80s (or whenever) it had this rotten little puppy scampering all over the page.  To some, maybe the puppy was a cute idea.  OMG I hated it. The "cuteness" factor interferes with accomplishing something quickly.  It's a distraction.  The H horses are already on my nerves.


LOL, glad I'm not the only one


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> The high waist is very 70s.  Originally worn with shrunken cropped vests + long sleeve shirt.  (I was there).    Mrs O, what will you wear your high rise waist jeans with?



I just wear them like regular jeans so tees, bodysuits, button downs. I hate pulling up my jeans and they stay put. I do wear boyish blazers and jackets. I just prefer the look at my natural waist. I'm curvy so low rise and mid rise aren't as comfortable


----------



## MSO13

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Hi wardrobe-loving friends, I have a jeans question. If your jeans start riding down after a couple hours of wear, does it mean they're too big or too small? All my low-to-mid-waisted, 2% elastine skinny or fitted-through-thigh jeans do this and it's giving me a saggy jean butt. Even when I wear a belt. Maybe my thighs are too big for the jeans and they're getting pulled down as I walk? Does this happen to anyone else? I hate hitching up my jeans.



I stopped wearing low/mid rise because of this. I go for natural to high rise so a rise measurement of 8-10" now and still wear with lots of stretch. MOTHER denim is a great brand for not getting saggy, same with AG and J Brand. 

Another thing to try is sizing down with anything stretch denim. Better to break in a little muffin top than the saggy butt in my opinion. Also don't dry them and wash in cold. Keeps the elastane in better condition. 

If you find anything that you love, please share!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

MSO13 said:


> I just wear them like regular jeans so tees, bodysuits, button downs. I hate pulling up my jeans and they stay put. I do wear boyish blazers and jackets. I just prefer the look at my natural waist. I'm curvy so low rise and mid rise aren't as comfortable



Same with me. I have a thin waist, high rise works best for me and let's me show off my hour glass 

Tomorrow is my bday. The limited edition watch that I wanted turned out to be a little bit more expensive than I expected. When I phoned my husband I expected that he would insist that I should buy it. Instead, he said "buy if you want". That's not good enough. I did not buy. It's his present, he must want to give it to me!
He is asleep now and I am rehearsing a tragic face in front of the mirror for tomorrow. I'm thinking something like "it's ok, I'm not asking much, a stale piece of bread would be enough..."


----------



## Moirai

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Same with me. I have a thin waist, high rise works best for me and let's me show off my hour glass
> 
> Tomorrow is my bday. The limited edition watch that I wanted turned out to be a little bit more expensive than I expected. When I phoned my husband I expected that he would insist that I should buy it. Instead, he said "buy if you want". That's not good enough. I did not buy. It's his present, he must want to give it to me!
> He is asleep now and I am rehearsing a tragic face in front of the mirror for tomorrow. I'm thinking something like "it's ok, I'm not asking much, a stale piece of bread would be enough..."


Happy Happy Birthday Sheikha!


----------



## Moirai

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Hi wardrobe-loving friends, I have a jeans question. If your jeans start riding down after a couple hours of wear, does it mean they're too big or too small? All my low-to-mid-waisted, 2% elastine skinny or fitted-through-thigh jeans do this and it's giving me a saggy jean butt. Even when I wear a belt. Maybe my thighs are too big for the jeans and they're getting pulled down as I walk? Does this happen to anyone else? I hate hitching up my jeans.


Same issue here because of the low rise. All my low rise jeans are like that regardless of fabric type. I have been in search of higher rise jeans but it's so hard to find the perfect one!


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Same with me. I have a thin waist, high rise works best for me and let's me show off my hour glass
> 
> Tomorrow is my bday. The limited edition watch that I wanted turned out to be a little bit more expensive than I expected. When I phoned my husband I expected that he would insist that I should buy it. Instead, he said "buy if you want". That's not good enough. I did not buy. It's his present, he must want to give it to me!
> He is asleep now and I am rehearsing a tragic face in front of the mirror for tomorrow. I'm thinking something like "it's ok, I'm not asking much, a stale piece of bread would be enough..."



Happy Birthday SL, many happy returns of the day for tomorrow


----------



## JolieS

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Same with me. I have a thin waist, high rise works best for me and let's me show off my hour glass
> 
> Tomorrow is my bday. The limited edition watch that I wanted turned out to be a little bit more expensive than I expected. When I phoned my husband I expected that he would insist that I should buy it. Instead, he said "buy if you want". That's not good enough. I did not buy. It's his present, he must want to give it to me!
> He is asleep now and I am rehearsing a tragic face in front of the mirror for tomorrow. I'm thinking something like "it's ok, I'm not asking much, a stale piece of bread would be enough..."


Happy Birthday! Hope your special day is filled with pleasant surprises.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Thank you, shukran ladies. It's midnight here, 10 first minutes of my bday. But I don't see any sympathy for the poor me who is getting no present. What about support from the support group?
I went to Boucheron to buy the black swan ring instead , I showed the pictures before. What do you think? Because they are not popular here, they sent all swans back to the Boucheron lake so it needs to be ordered. It's just not my day.
I told everyone that my birthdays are going to be only in leap years but expect presents every year. I'm already younger than my younger brother (he is turning 40 and I've been 39 for many years)


----------



## prepster

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Hi wardrobe-loving friends, I have a jeans question. If your jeans start riding down after a couple hours of wear, does it mean they're too big or too small? All my low-to-mid-waisted, 2% elastine skinny or fitted-through-thigh jeans do this and it's giving me a saggy jean butt. Even when I wear a belt. Maybe my thighs are too big for the jeans and they're getting pulled down as I walk? Does this happen to anyone else? I hate hitching up my jeans.



It means your butt is not nearly big enough to keep your pants up.  Go have a piece of cake!


----------



## prepster

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you, shukran ladies. It's midnight here, 10 first minutes of my bday. But I don't see any sympathy for the poor me who is getting no present. What about support from the support group?
> I went to Boucheron to buy the black swan ring instead , I showed the pictures before. What do you think? Because they are not popular here, they sent all swans back to the Boucheron lake so it needs to be ordered. It's just not my day.
> I told everyone that my birthdays are going to be only in leap years but expect presents every year. I'm already younger than my younger brother (he is turning 40 and I've been 39 for many years)



Happy Birthday!!!!   That is a great way to do it.  And why limit yourself to a birthday day?  You deserve a birthday month, with 30 days of presents if you're only having them in leap years.  That black swan ring is impossibly beautiful.  You have developed great taste for such a young lady!


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Same issue here because of the low rise. All my low rise jeans are like that regardless of fabric type. I have been in search of higher rise jeans but it's so hard to find the perfect one!



You need to eat more cake too.


----------



## prepster

Maybe @Sheikha Latifa will share her birthday cake with us.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Very pretty. It sounds lovely with the silver jacket. Love to see a mod pic if you are incline.
> 
> 
> LOL, glad I'm not the only one


It's rainy and dark here now so light is no good but the weekend should be better for taking pix.  Thank you for the compliment, Moirai!


----------



## Genie27

Happy birthday, Sheikha! Better hurry ladies, Prepster is giving away cake like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Happy birthday, Sheikha! Better hurry ladies, Prepster is giving away cake like there's no tomorrow.


Cake is always in style with me!!!!!


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> You need to eat more cake too.





prepster said:


> Maybe @Sheikha Latifa will share her birthday cake with us.





Genie27 said:


> Happy birthday, Sheikha! Better hurry ladies, Prepster is giving away cake like there's no tomorrow.


LOL!!! With ice cream please!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Happy Birthday, Sheika!!! I hope you have a faaaaabulous birthday and your best year ever!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> When microsoft first started in the 80s (or whenever) it had this rotten little puppy scampering all over the page.  To some, maybe the puppy was a cute idea.  OMG I hated it. The "cuteness" factor interferes with accomplishing something quickly.  It's a distraction.  The H horses are already on my nerves.



Do you remember the awful little bouncy paper clip guy? The. worst. I have an old computer with him on it (got some old pics and video on there) and It's torture.

Ok, I have to rally because DS1 and I have to meet his friend and friends mom in the city tonight. This friend got comped tickets  because he knows the musician so he invited us. I'm too old for it, the show is at 9:30 in the West Village. Blues vocals/keys. Should be good if I dont fall asleep. 

I never did the comp thing when his friends got tickets to Broadway shows. We knew one guy who would get them just for the asking but I never wanted to feel beholden to anyone. This friend invited DS to a bunch and I think DS made it once, most of the time it didn't work out.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Do you remember the awful little bouncy paper clip guy? The. worst. I have an old computer with him on it (got some old pics and video on there) and It's torture.
> 
> Ok, I have to rally because DS1 and I have to meet his friend and friends mom in the city tonight. This friend got comped tickets  because he knows the musician so he invited us. I'm too old for it, the show is at 9:30 in the West Village. Blues vocals/keys. Should be good if I dont fall asleep.
> 
> I never did the comp thing when his friends got tickets to Broadway shows. We knew one guy who would get them just for the asking but I never wanted to feel beholden to anyone. This friend invited DS to a bunch and I think DS made it once, most of the time it didn't work out.


Ah, the bouncing paper clip. My arch nemesis when I was trying to learn how to use Word in elementary school. No, paper clip, I do not need help, and if I did, you never have the answers I'm looking for anyway.

I do not envy you having to drive into the city right now. I'm tired just hearing about this night! Hopefully DS enjoys it though.


----------



## Genie27

Haha, the ahole paper clip guy. We switched to Office 360 at work in Sept and I keep having to reset my view of my inbox in Outlook. I don't understand why, at random times in the month, when I peek into my sent folder to review something, and go back to my inbox, it's as if I started the program on day 1. All my font sizes, reading pane, colours all revert to something random. 

Like the program knows better how I want my information displayed. And not every time. Just once every couple of weeks. What part of "turn reading pane off" and *change view of all folders to this font/size/layout* is so hard to fix as a permanent setting? 

I feel stupid.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Do you remember the awful little bouncy paper clip guy? The. worst. I have an old computer with him on it (got some old pics and video on there) and It's torture.
> 
> Ok, I have to rally because DS1 and I have to meet his friend and friends mom in the city tonight. This friend got comped tickets  because he knows the musician so he invited us. I'm too old for it, the show is at 9:30 in the West Village. Blues vocals/keys. Should be good if I dont fall asleep.
> 
> I never did the comp thing when his friends got tickets to Broadway shows. We knew one guy who would get them just for the asking but I never wanted to feel beholden to anyone. This friend invited DS to a bunch and I think DS made it once, most of the time it didn't work out.


Fortunately, I do not remember the tap-dancing paper-clip.   Now, there is Cortana who says you can ask her anything.  Is this a guy thing?  (If it wasn't for tpf and ebay I might never turn the pc on).


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

prepster said:


> It means your butt is not nearly big enough to keep your pants up.  Go have a piece of cake!


Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## thegriswolds

Moirai said:


> Same issue here because of the low rise. All my low rise jeans are like that regardless of fabric type. I have been in search of higher rise jeans but it's so hard to find the perfect one!



I have the same issue and I can't wear the higher rise jeans because I am short waisted, and high rise pants make it look as if my "girls" are 2 inches above my waistline.  Not a good look.

I was trying on jeans at Nordies one day and the SA told me that the jeans I had worn in were too big and that's why they were sagging.  I said, "oh really?  So that is why?" and she looked at me as if I must be mentally challenged not to have figured that out myself!  But I had the same thought, that maybe it was my thighs pulling them down.

Anyway I have had somewhat better luck with AG jeans, as another poster recommended.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I think maybe I'll get some high-waisted, no-elastine, straight-leg jeans from MOTHER, AG or J Brand, and see how that works!


----------



## Moirai

thegriswolds said:


> I have the same issue and I can't wear the higher rise jeans because I am short waisted, and high rise pants make it look as if my "girls" are 2 inches above my waistline.  Not a good look.
> 
> I was trying on jeans at Nordies one day and the SA told me that the jeans I had worn in were too big and that's why they were sagging.  I said, "oh really?  So that is why?" and she looked at me as if I must be mentally challenged not to have figured that out myself!  But I had the same thought, that maybe it was my thighs pulling them down.
> 
> Anyway I have had somewhat better luck with AG jeans, as another poster recommended.


I tried AG jeans and their leather pants at Nord in the past and they were comfortable but sadly too big. Thank you, I will definitely try them again.


----------



## FizzyWater

prepster said:


> It means your butt is not nearly big enough to keep your pants up.  Go have a piece of cake!



My butt is more than big enough for any purpose, sigh.  But pants are supposed to be held on by my *hips* (also ample) and stupid low-rise jeans don't clear them for support.  I am so excited about high-waist pants being back!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dear ladies, habibtis,
Thank you for all nice words. Funny, but I first checked this thread after waking up. 
The hubbie just phoned, insists that I should go and buy my present.


----------



## Joannadyne

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Dear ladies, habibtis,
> Thank you for all nice words. Funny, but I first checked this thread after waking up.
> The hubbie just phoned, insists that I should go and buy my present.



Yay! Happy birthday![emoji512][emoji324][emoji322][emoji320][emoji323]


----------



## Genie27

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Dear ladies, habibtis,
> Thank you for all nice words. Funny, but I first checked this thread after waking up.
> The hubbie just phoned, insists that I should go and buy my present.



Have a marvelous birthday!


----------



## Meta

@Sheikha Latifa Happy Birthday!   Do share your birthday present with us, pls!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yay yay yay Sheika!!! Go get it!!!! [emoji1360]
And have a faaaaaaaabulous day!!!


----------



## FizzyWater

Happy birthday, Sheikha!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Ah, the bouncing paper clip. My arch nemesis when I was trying to learn how to use Word in elementary school. No, paper clip, I do not need help, and if I did, you never have the answers I'm looking for anyway.
> 
> I do not envy you having to drive into the city right now. I'm tired just hearing about this night! Hopefully DS enjoys it though.



I mentioned the paper clip to DS and he said "You mean Clippy". Yes, that annoying paper clip with eyebrows has a name and DS knows it. 

Yesterday was not a great day for me. We never saw the show. We made it to the city (3rd day in a row), found parking nearby on the street(after two parking lots told me they were full), had a nice dinner and went for ice cream. And then, while we are standing in front of the theater, the friend's mom, who is certifiable, texted me that she is upset because they are "still on set" (shooting a tv show). And no one else showed up. So we drove home. DS was mad at first, but he knows shoots are anything but punctual. And then he was happy that we had a really nice dinner together and he was able to play his new game in the car instead of schoolwork. 

But that wasn't the worst part of the day. I have been in increasing pain in my legs over the past few months (much worse when I drive) So I went to the orthopedist and apparently both of my hips have impingements. I have to get an MRI to see if there are tears in the hip tissue as well. Ugh!

On the plus side, we finally got the audio samples for DSs vocal demo. When the lyrics are done and he's learned it, he will be recording with Sony. And I am going to be that annoying mom who is going to ask you all to download it from iTunes, because if there are enough downloads they will shoot a video for it. 

So the day wasn't completely a loss [emoji254]


----------



## Joannadyne

BBC said:


> I mentioned the paper clip to DS and he said "You mean Clippy". Yes, that annoying paper clip with eyebrows has a name and DS knows it.
> 
> Yesterday was not a great day for me. We never saw the show. We made it to the city (3rd day in a row), found parking nearby on the street(after two parking lots told me they were full), had a nice dinner and went for ice cream. And then, while we are standing in front of the theater, the friend's mom, who is certifiable, texted me that she is upset because they are "still on set" (shooting a tv show). And no one else showed up. So we drove home. DS was mad at first, but he knows shoots are anything but punctual. And then he was happy that we had a really nice dinner together and he was able to play his new game in the car instead of schoolwork.
> 
> But that wasn't the worst part of the day. I have been in increasing pain in my legs over the past few months (much worse when I drive) So I went to the orthopedist and apparently both of my hips have impingements. I have to get an MRI to see if there are tears in the hip tissue as well. Ugh!
> 
> On the plus side, we finally got the audio samples for DSs vocal demo. When the lyrics are done and he's learned it, he will be recording with Sony. And I am going to be that annoying mom who is going to ask you all to download it from iTunes, because if there are enough downloads they will shoot a video for it.
> 
> So the day wasn't completely a loss [emoji254]



Sorry about your crappy day, BBC. Sending you a big hug. I hope the issue with your hips is easy to resolve. But yay for DS's vocal demo!


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> I mentioned the paper clip to DS and he said "You mean Clippy". Yes, that annoying paper clip with eyebrows has a name and DS knows it.
> 
> Yesterday was not a great day for me. We never saw the show. We made it to the city (3rd day in a row), found parking nearby on the street(after two parking lots told me they were full), had a nice dinner and went for ice cream. And then, while we are standing in front of the theater, the friend's mom, who is certifiable, texted me that she is upset because they are "still on set" (shooting a tv show). And no one else showed up. So we drove home. DS was mad at first, but he knows shoots are anything but punctual. And then he was happy that we had a really nice dinner together and he was able to play his new game in the car instead of schoolwork.
> 
> But that wasn't the worst part of the day. I have been in increasing pain in my legs over the past few months (much worse when I drive) So I went to the orthopedist and apparently both of my hips have impingements. I have to get an MRI to see if there are tears in the hip tissue as well. Ugh!
> 
> On the plus side, we finally got the audio samples for DSs vocal demo. When the lyrics are done and he's learned it, he will be recording with Sony. And I am going to be that annoying mom who is going to ask you all to download it from iTunes, because if there are enough downloads they will shoot a video for it.
> 
> So the day wasn't completely a loss [emoji254]



Oh bluh, I'm sorry you weren't able to see the show.  But it's nice that you had a fun night with DS.  I hope they are able to get to the bottom of your hip pain and do something about it.    Congrats to DS on his vocals!  Yay, for him.  It must be fun to see him chugging along in a career at this young age.   

Lol!  I just realized that your post and my reply is basically      .  Ugh.  Some days are just that way.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Joannadyne said:


> Sorry about your crappy day, BBC. Sending you a big hug. I hope the issue with your hips is easy to resolve. But yay for DS's vocal demo!



Thanks for the hug!!! Sending a big hug right back. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]



prepster said:


> Oh bluh, I'm sorry you weren't able to see the show.  But it's nice that you had a fun night with DS.  I hope they are able to get to the bottom of your hip pain and do something about it.    Congrats to DS on his vocals!  Yay, for him.  It must be fun to see him chugging along in a career at this young age.
> 
> Lol!  I just realized that your post and my reply is basically      .  Ugh.  Some days are just that way.



Yes, they truly are....that's life! Enjoy the good and respect the bad (and really my problems are not so bad in the great scheme of things). I always try to look at the good side. [emoji5] thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Anyone have a My Pillow?


----------



## dharma

BBC said:


> Anyone have a My Pillow?


 yes, sent it right back. Horrible. Basically, it’s shredded lumpy pieces of foam. I don’t understand how they get away with it.


----------



## dharma

Happy birthday, Sheika! I hope you have a lovely day and enjoy picking out your present!!!


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> Thanks for the hug!!! Sending a big hug right back. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they truly are....that's life! Enjoy the good and respect the bad (and really my problems are not so bad in the great scheme of things). I always try to look at the good side. [emoji5] thank you!



Those up and down days are sometimes the hardest.  I always feel like I should just crawl back in bed and start over!


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> Those up and down days are sometimes the hardest.  I always feel like I should just crawl back in bed and start over!



Ha! I'm still in bed. [emoji51] Taking a rest day. We have a sleep number bed and the only time my legs feel really good is lying here with the bottom part raised. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92] Having my lashes/massage mini-vacay this afternoon. 



dharma said:


> yes, sent it right back. Horrible. Basically, it’s shredded lumpy pieces of foam. I don’t understand how they get away with it.



He spends A LOT of money marketing here. You'd think it was the most amazing thing. I don't like any of my pillows, either.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Dear ladies, habibtis,
> Thank you for all nice words. Funny, but I first checked this thread after waking up.
> The hubbie just phoned, insists that I should go and buy my present.



I was betting you would get it.  Are you going to make him beg to be allowed to get it for you?  Or perhaps in some other way demonstrate that he really wants to get this for you as much as he should?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> I was betting you would get it.  Are you going to make him beg to be allowed to get it for you?  Or perhaps in some other way demonstrate that he really wants to get this for you as much as he should?



Well, I'm not that cruel. 
He is a good man. Doesn't respond well to pressure. But if you plant a seed into his brain and wait - he will come up with an idea which he thinks is his own. Even better, right? 
Here is a photo of my present. It doesn't show the beauty of the watch because the face is actually golden-blue fume, called blue moonlight. Hard to show. It is a limited edition, something like 100 pieces worldwide.



Have a great weekend everyone. I'm going to eat my cake


----------



## Genie27

Oh, it's lovely...like a cabochon sapphire...


----------



## JolieS

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Dear ladies, habibtis,
> Thank you for all nice words. Funny, but I first checked this thread after waking up.
> The hubbie just phoned, insists that I should go and buy my present.


Something told me there would be a pleasant surprise on your happy day. Enjoy, and post a pic!


Sheikha Latifa said:


> Dear ladies, habibtis,
> Thank you for all nice words. Funny, but I first checked this thread after waking up.
> The hubbie just phoned, insists that I should go and buy my present.



Something told me that there would be a pleasant surprise on your happy day. Enjoy, and please post pics!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> Oh, it's lovely...like a cabochon sapphire...



It also reminds me blue moonstone. Love


----------



## Notorious Pink

It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ha, DH wants to go to the city for dinner tonight. 4th day in a row. No one in my family likes to rest.


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> I mentioned the paper clip to DS and he said "You mean Clippy". Yes, that annoying paper clip with eyebrows has a name and DS knows it.
> 
> Yesterday was not a great day for me. We never saw the show. We made it to the city (3rd day in a row), found parking nearby on the street(after two parking lots told me they were full), had a nice dinner and went for ice cream. And then, while we are standing in front of the theater, the friend's mom, who is certifiable, texted me that she is upset because they are "still on set" (shooting a tv show). And no one else showed up. So we drove home. DS was mad at first, but he knows shoots are anything but punctual. And then he was happy that we had a really nice dinner together and he was able to play his new game in the car instead of schoolwork.
> 
> But that wasn't the worst part of the day. I have been in increasing pain in my legs over the past few months (much worse when I drive) So I went to the orthopedist and apparently both of my hips have impingements. I have to get an MRI to see if there are tears in the hip tissue as well. Ugh!
> 
> On the plus side, we finally got the audio samples for DSs vocal demo. When the lyrics are done and he's learned it, he will be recording with Sony. And I am going to be that annoying mom who is going to ask you all to download it from iTunes, because if there are enough downloads they will shoot a video for it.
> 
> So the day wasn't completely a loss [emoji254]


OHHHHHHHH!!!!! So sorry about all this hassle. I do hope the hip issue has an easy and satisfying resolution.
Just want to be sure you know about the BestParking app and website. Of course, you can still be turned away when a lot is full, but the little map gives you lots of options and pricing.
We'll be there for DS! When he's famous he is going to have so many aunts and grannies at his shows wearing H scarves and Burberry trenches.


----------



## luckylove

BBC said:


> Ha, DH wants to go to the city for dinner tonight. 4th day in a row. No one in my family likes to rest.



Ha! My family is the same... Everyone wants to be on the go all the time. Gone are the quiet beachside escapes and quiet countryside vacations... It tends to be all city, all busy all the time. I am so sorry to hear about the pain you are in. I am keeping fingers crossed for a good resolution! What wonderful news about your son and Sony records! I think it is wonderful that you have always supported his artistic pursuits and talents.


----------



## luckylove

Sheikha Latifa said:


> It also reminds me blue moonstone. Love



Yes! It reminds me of the same.  Hope you are having a great birthday celebration!


----------



## cafecreme15

Sorry about all the hassle, @BBC but what excellent news about your DS! 

Happy birthday sheika! So glad you got your watch! Funny how hubbys always seem to come around in the end...

Random question for you ladies - how did you all discover TPF? Was it through reading purseblog, or some lucky/happenstance googling  for a bag question? I found it when I accidentally clicked on the PurseForum link on the purseblog main page, and felt immediately like I had stepped into some magical 4th dimension!


----------



## luckylove

cafecreme15 said:


> Sorry about all the hassle, @BBC but what excellent news about your DS!
> 
> Happy birthday sheika! So glad you got your watch! Funny how hubbys always seem to come around in the end...
> 
> Random question for you ladies - how did you all discover TPF? Was it through reading purseblog, or some lucky/happenstance googling  for a bag question? I found it when I accidentally clicked on the PurseForum link on the purseblog main page, and felt immediately like I had stepped into some magical 4th dimension!



I actually found it through a member's blog. She used to mention it from time to time, so I googled it and the rest is history.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Random question for you ladies - how did you all discover TPF? Was it through reading purseblog, or some lucky/happenstance googling  for a bag question?



I don't remember.   It was about 2011.   I wanted a bag that presented a different image for work.   Probably some google search on bags for work  that led me here.


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> Sorry about all the hassle, @BBC but what excellent news about your DS!
> 
> Happy birthday sheika! So glad you got your watch! Funny how hubbys always seem to come around in the end...
> 
> Random question for you ladies - how did you all discover TPF? Was it through reading purseblog, or some lucky/happenstance googling  for a bag question? I found it when I accidentally clicked on the PurseForum link on the purseblog main page, and felt immediately like I had stepped into some magical 4th dimension!



I'm not sure.  I think I must have Googled for information on a bag and ended up here from the blog.

Random Comment... These Gucci ads are really getting on my nerves.  They are huge and cover 3/4 of the page.  Well, that, plus they're stupid.


----------



## luckylove

prepster said:


> I'm not sure.  I think I must have Googled for information on a bag and ended up here from the blog.
> 
> Random Comment... These Gucci ads are really getting on my nerves.  They are huge and cover 3/4 of the page.  Well, that, plus they're stupid.



Oh gosh... the gucci ads are driving me bananas too!! They are horrendous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Sorry about all the hassle, @BBC but what excellent news about your DS!
> 
> Happy birthday sheika! So glad you got your watch! Funny how hubbys always seem to come around in the end...
> 
> Random question for you ladies - how did you all discover TPF? Was it through reading purseblog, or some lucky/happenstance googling  for a bag question? I found it when I accidentally clicked on the PurseForum link on the purseblog main page, and felt immediately like I had stepped into some magical 4th dimension!



I was trying to 'authenticate' a scarf I had found on eBay, I couldn't find it anywhere, when I finally found a picture of it with a link to the forum. AHA - it seems to be authentic! I didn't end up winning the bidding, but I remembered I had seen a bunch of information about Hermes scarves on a purse forum... so I started lurking, and reading, and thinking 'Gosh! What a nice bunch of people!' And - you are a bunch of nice people! [emoji4] and here I am!


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> I'm not sure.  I think I must have Googled for information on a bag and ended up here from the blog.
> 
> Random Comment... These Gucci ads are really getting on my nerves.  They are huge and cover 3/4 of the page.  Well, that, plus they're stupid.



I hate that d@mn thing! [emoji58]


----------



## Genie27

I found it a few years back, then got side tracked with other things. Then looked up H scarves or something else one day and got sucked in. Been here ever since.


----------



## eagle1002us

During all the discussion of shoes, this UGG image from a Lord & Taylor ad kept popping up on my screen.   Actually, I quite like this outfit.


----------



## Notorious Pink

momasaurus said:


> OHHHHHHHH!!!!! So sorry about all this hassle. I do hope the hip issue has an easy and satisfying resolution.
> Just want to be sure you know about the BestParking app and website. Of course, you can still be turned away when a lot is full, but the little map gives you lots of options and pricing.
> We'll be there for DS! When he's famous he is going to have so many aunts and grannies at his shows wearing H scarves and Burberry trenches.





luckylove said:


> Ha! My family is the same... Everyone wants to be on the go all the time. Gone are the quiet beachside escapes and quiet countryside vacations... It tends to be all city, all busy all the time. I am so sorry to hear about the pain you are in. I am keeping fingers crossed for a good resolution! What wonderful news about your son and Sony records! I think it is wonderful that you have always supported his artistic pursuits and talents.





cafecreme15 said:


> Sorry about all the hassle, @BBC but what excellent news about your DS!
> 
> Random question for you ladies - how did you all discover TPF?



I want to thank everyone for the good thoughts about my hips. 

Unfortunately there is no easy fix. Both my hips developed abnormally and the MRI is to see if there are also tears in the tissue. Depending on how badly this has progressed, I can either do pain management and physical therapy or go for surgery. I would rather do surgery now than need hip replacements down the line.

Yes, I love both Waze and Best Parking, [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360] but who would think all the lots in the west village would be full on a Wednesday night??? 

And thanks for the thoughts about DS1!!! He works incredibly hard for most of his life. He booked a bunch of great stuff when he was younger, but a 14 year old/5'7"/baritone/member of SAG-Aftra is in the "dead zone" in so many ways. This is when you are supposed to really train until you hit 18 and then be in top form to get back in the game, so having something to record is a great opportunity for him. Will keep you all posted.

So we went to Del Posto last night and stayed over....mmm, yummy, we always do the tasting menu. It's probably our favorite restaurant in the city since Four Seasons closed, and on our way we booked a place to stay with the Hotel Tonight app. 

About finding TPF.....

Before TPF the only way to really connect with other fashion fans was through Yahoo Groups. I started buying Hermes scarves on eBay in 1997 or 98, right after I graduated from law school, and back then it was much more intimate and friendly - I actually made friends with ladies that I bought from! And they told me about the Yahoo Groups regarding the scarves and I joined in 2001 or so, made lots of good friends there - some of whom are here - including Jan from Its All Goode. And eventually some of the ladies found TPF and mentioned it so I wandered my way here in 2007.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> I want to thank everyone for the good thoughts about my hips.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no easy fix. Both my hips developed abnormally and the MRI is to see if there are also tears in the tissue. Depending on how badly this has progressed, I can either do pain management and physical therapy or go for surgery. I would rather do surgery now than need hip replacements down the line.
> 
> Yes, I love both Waze and Best Parking, [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360] but who would think all the lots in the west village would be full on a Wednesday night???
> 
> And thanks for the thoughts about DS1!!! He works incredibly hard for most of his life. He booked a bunch of great stuff when he was younger, but a 14 year old/5'7"/baritone/member of SAG-Aftra is in the "dead zone" in so many ways. This is when you are supposed to really train until you hit 18 and then be in top form to get back in the game, so having something to record is a great opportunity for him. Will keep you all posted.
> 
> So we went to Del Posto last night and stayed over....mmm, yummy, we always do the tasting menu. It's probably our favorite restaurant in the city since Four Seasons closed, and on our way we booked a place to stay with the Hotel Tonight app.
> 
> About finding TPF.....
> 
> Before TPF the only way to really connect with other fashion fans was through Yahoo Groups. I started buying Hermes scarves on eBay in 1997 or 98, right after I graduated from law school, and back then it was much more intimate and friendly - I actually made friends with ladies that I bought from! And they told me about the Yahoo Groups regarding the scarves and I joined in 2001 or so, made lots of good friends there - some of whom are here - including Jan from Its All Goode. And eventually some of the ladies found TPF and mentioned it so I wandered my way here in 2007.



I’m so sorry about your hip pain BBC. But better to address it now than decades down the line, whatever treatment you decide to pursue. I’ve weirdly been having some hip pain myself the last month of so - they get very stiff and almost sore when I’m sitting for a while and after I get out of bed. I’m going for a massage later today, so I’m hoping that will help somehow since my back is also out of whack.

Good for your DS for trucking along! Those early teenage years are awkward on multiple levels; I remember them well haha. I have no doubt all his hard work will pay off.

Ohh Del Posto! Haven’t been, but I’ve heard excellent things. DBF and I are meeting some friends in the city for dinner in a couple of weeks, but we are having the toughest time finding a restaurant that has availability - and this is TWO WEEKS away! 

You’ve been in the fashion community (if you can call it that) game for a long time! It’s been so wonderful for me to find people who have the same interest in this as I do. My “real life” family and friends don’t understand it. DBF chuckles every time I mention my PurseForum friends, but I think he is glad I have found an outlet so he doesn’t have to listen to me go on about it anymore haha


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> I want to thank everyone for the good thoughts about my hips.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no easy fix. Both my hips developed abnormally and the MRI is to see if there are also tears in the tissue. Depending on how badly this has progressed, I can either do pain management and physical therapy or go for surgery. I would rather do surgery now than need hip replacements down the line.
> 
> Yes, I love both Waze and Best Parking, [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360] but who would think all the lots in the west village would be full on a Wednesday night???
> 
> And thanks for the thoughts about DS1!!! He works incredibly hard for most of his life. He booked a bunch of great stuff when he was younger, but a 14 year old/5'7"/baritone/member of SAG-Aftra is in the "dead zone" in so many ways. This is when you are supposed to really train until you hit 18 and then be in top form to get back in the game, so having something to record is a great opportunity for him. Will keep you all posted.
> 
> So we went to Del Posto last night and stayed over....mmm, yummy, we always do the tasting menu. It's probably our favorite restaurant in the city since Four Seasons closed, and on our way we booked a place to stay with the Hotel Tonight app.
> 
> About finding TPF.....
> 
> Before TPF the only way to really connect with other fashion fans was through Yahoo Groups. I started buying Hermes scarves on eBay in 1997 or 98, right after I graduated from law school, and back then it was much more intimate and friendly - I actually made friends with ladies that I bought from! And they told me about the Yahoo Groups regarding the scarves and I joined in 2001 or so, made lots of good friends there - some of whom are here - including Jan from Its All Goode. And eventually some of the ladies found TPF and mentioned it so I wandered my way here in 2007.


Your DS1 is so impressive, BBC - and kudos to you for supporting and nurturing his drive and talent. 

Since being active on TPF, I have restarted dressing better and that has helped me. The ladies on the Chanel jacket thread and the H threads definitely inspired me - my wardrobe spending has more than quadrupled in the last year, and the really neat thing is that I am using all my beautiful new clothes and accessories, because I am buying strategically. 

It was important to note that it still takes me the same amount of time to dress up in the mornings, as dressing sloppily, and no significant increase in laundry time/cost. And I also have a new appreciation for my older nice items I had stopped using. 

The other day, I was in a hurry and grabbed an old skirt and tshirt that I used to wear all the time in previous summers. I was walking down the street to work, and noticed that the looks I got were very different to what I have now gotten accustomed to, with my more polished wardrobe. I felt like a ragamuffin. Somehow that is making it easier for me to contemplate discarding some of my old shabby stuff that I was emotionally attached to.


----------



## scarf1

I ended up here when I was trying to find out how to know if an eBay scarf was authentic.- 
Now I am hooked. And like some of you, my IRL friends have no interest in H scarves or luxury goods, so it has been great to find some kindred spirits!

Hoping for some good chat vibes for the terrible wildfires in Northern California. We are currently traveling, but have some family ready to evacuate if needed. ( they live north of SF). Got an email from our next door neighbor(south of SF), that the air quality is horrible even 100 miles from the fires.


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone. I have been skimming but I'm swamped lately. Wishing everyone well.

BBC wishing you good health.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BBC hope you will feel better. If it's true that good thoughts may materialise, all our good wishes should turn into a strong ray of health and cure you. Good luck with all your treatments!


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Hoping for some good chat vibes for the terrible wildfires in Northern California. We are currently traveling, but have some family ready to evacuate if needed. ( they live north of SF). Got an email from our next door neighbor(south of SF), that the air quality is horrible even 100 miles from the fires.



So sorry to hear that you have relatives that are vulnerable.    I am glad for them that they at least have time and warning to prepare to evacuate and can take dear items with them if things  go bad.   I hope your home is not in danger.  

The soot in the air when there is a fire makes you feel like you are living on the edge of hell.   It is depressing and emotionally traumatic being anywhere near a fire.    Hugs to you and your relatives.


----------



## Meta

@BBC I echo @Sheikha Latifa's sentiments and well wishes to you. 

@scarf1 sorry to hear about your family. Fingers crossed everyone is safe. 

On a lighter note, I haven't given much heed to any of the recent H&M collaborations until this appeared on my IG feed: http://www.vogue.co.uk/gallery/first-look-hm-erdem-collaboration-pictures I'd say I haven't seen a strong collection like this since the H&M x Lanvin one. I'm not much of a floral person but even then they've got my attention! Love the Victorian blouses  and floral slip-ons and find myself surprisingly drawn to the floral coat.


----------



## Moirai

@BBC - best wishes to you
@cafecreme15 - hope you feel better too
@scarf1 - best of luck to your family and friends


----------



## Joannadyne

scarf1 said:


> I ended up here when I was trying to find out how to know if an eBay scarf was authentic.-
> Now I am hooked. And like some of you, my IRL friends have no interest in H scarves or luxury goods, so it has been great to find some kindred spirits!
> 
> Hoping for some good chat vibes for the terrible wildfires in Northern California. We are currently traveling, but have some family ready to evacuate if needed. ( they live north of SF). Got an email from our next door neighbor(south of SF), that the air quality is horrible even 100 miles from the fires.



Oh, I've been sending good vibes to those affected by the fire for a while - I hope your family stay safe, @scarf1!

We have good friends who moved up to Santa Rosa last year. The wound up evacuating at 5am, the fire got to within a half mile of their place. It's terrifying to see the husks of the buildings that have burned down. I read a riveting account of an elderly couple who escaped the fire by spending the night in a neighbor's swimming pool! http://www.latimes.com/local/abcarian/la-me-abcarian-sonoma-fire-20171012-htmlstory.html 

I've been so busy with work lately that I didn't realize that DH and I hadn't really been communicating. I was lying in bed going through Facebook when I see that he's posted about the fires and says that he's sick of sitting on his butt watching all these disasters unfold like he's watching some disaster flick. he wants to DO something to help. He said he's going to volunteer with the Red Cross to go up there to help with disaster relief efforts. All very admirable and while I'd encourage him to do it, I'm a bit more pragmatic. My first thought was, "Well, how are we going manage that???" I've been putting in a lot of 16-hour days lately so I'm plumb tuckered out. We'll see how this pans out... It would be great to be able to help in some way.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> I ended up here when I was trying to find out how to know if an eBay scarf was authentic.-
> Now I am hooked. And like some of you, my IRL friends have no interest in H scarves or luxury goods, so it has been great to find some kindred spirits!
> 
> Hoping for some good chat vibes for the terrible wildfires in Northern California. We are currently traveling, but have some family ready to evacuate if needed. ( they live north of SF). Got an email from our next door neighbor(south of SF), that the air quality is horrible even 100 miles from the fires.


So horrible about the fires. DD was hiking in Oregon when all that was on fire, and her dog even developed an eye infection from the smoke everywhere. And then she was in Napa last week, got out just in time. Several friends have evacuated. Wishing your family all the best.


----------



## cafecreme15

So terrible about these fires, and how basically all we can do is donate some money and watch it unfold from 3,000 miles away. 

I am feeling a bit less achy today since I had a nice day of pampering yesterday. Got a manicure and massage, then went for a tour at the art museum. Being there always centers me and relaxes me for some reason. I haven’t been sleeping much lately; I think it is latent stress/grief from losing both of my remaining grandparents in the last month. My massage itself yesterday was pretty good, but the experience surrounding it was not, so I probably will not be going back to that place. They were running half an hour late, and when I said I had somewhere to be later and needed things to get moving, the woman at the front desk’s idea of a solution was offering to change my hour long massage to a 30 minute massage! I just looked at her and shook my head slowly with my eyebrows raised. What kind of response is that?! So I was already aggravated by the time I was on the table. My search for a massage place that doesn’t charge $180 for an hour long session AND understands professionalism will continue.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> So terrible about these fires, and how basically all we can do is donate some money and watch it unfold from 3,000 miles away.
> 
> I am feeling a bit less achy today since I had a nice day of pampering yesterday. Got a manicure and massage, then went for a tour at the art museum. Being there always centers me and relaxes me for some reason. I haven’t been sleeping much lately; I think it is latent stress/grief from losing both of my remaining grandparents in the last month. My massage itself yesterday was pretty good, but the experience surrounding it was not, so I probably will not be going back to that place. They were running half an hour late, and when I said I had somewhere to be later and needed things to get moving, the woman at the front desk’s idea of a solution was offering to change my hour long massage to a 30 minute massage! I just looked at her and shook my head slowly with my eyebrows raised. What kind of response is that?! So I was already aggravated by the time I was on the table. My search for a massage place that doesn’t charge $180 for an hour long session AND understands professionalism will continue.



So sorry about the loss of your grandparents.   

I feel for you in your search for a good massage.   Lately, almost everywhere I go, I shake my head at the stupidity of the people working in positions that require working with the public.   It is like there has been an invasion of zombies.    Rather than being annoyed (which I am),  I am trying to feel sorry for the people running businesses.  All of our service people (pool maintenance, tile repair, plumber, landscaper,  etc) have elected to run fewer crews or be more involved in doing the actual work themselves because they can't find good employees.   A good employee is the new needle in a haystack.  

I think Nordstrom is the only place that I get really good customer service and don't feel like I am talking to an idiot.   We have a money market account at a big name bank and I have seriously thought about writing the president of that company and saying to him, you need Nordstrom to train your people--your people are extremely nice, but totally incompetent.   When we opened the account, we wanted to send them a good sized chunk of money and it took them 6 weeks to be able to get their act together on the paperwork.  Many promises of call backs that never happened.   I had to escalate to the head of a department just to get them to take our money.   Seriously?  

I didn't mean to go on a rant here.  I think you post just elicited an outpouring  of pent up feelings of frustration about the state of customer service today.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> I've been putting in a lot of 16-hour days lately so I'm plumb tuckered out. .



Don't wear yourself out too much sweetie.    From experience, I can say working 16 hours a day is bad for your waistline, your brain, and your marriage.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> I feel for you in your search for a good massage.   Lately, almost everywhere I go, I shake my head at the stupidity of the people working in positions that require working with the public.   It is like there has been an invasion of zombies.    Rather than being annoyed (which I am),  I am trying to feel sorry for the people running businesses.  All of our service people (pool maintenance, tile repair, plumber, landscaper,  etc) have elected to run fewer crews or be more involved in doing the actual work themselves because they can't find good employees.   A good employee is the new needle in a haystack.
> 
> I think Nordstrom is the only place that I get really good customer service and don't feel like I am talking to an idiot.   We have a money market account at a big name bank and I have seriously thought about writing the president of that company and saying to him, you need Nordstrom to train your people--your people are extremely nice, but totally incompetent.   When we opened the account, we wanted to send them a good sized chunk of money and it took them 6 weeks to be able to get their act together on the paperwork.  Many promises of call backs that never happened.   I had to escalate to the head of a department just to get them to take our money.   Seriously?
> 
> I didn't mean to go on a rant here.  I think you post just elicited an outpouring  of pent up feelings of frustration about the state of customer service today.


That's because service people are all produced at one factory and only after that get distributed worldwide.
I tried huge tips, being extremely friendly, showing cleavage, preventive threats,  - the result is the same in 3 countries. Dubai is the worst because I am a woman plus the language barrier. But otherwise - pretty much the same. One factory - one product with slight regional modifications


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> So sorry about the loss of your grandparents.
> 
> I feel for you in your search for a good massage.   Lately, almost everywhere I go, I shake my head at the stupidity of the people working in positions that require working with the public.   It is like there has been an invasion of zombies.    Rather than being annoyed (which I am),  I am trying to feel sorry for the people running businesses.  All of our service people (pool maintenance, tile repair, plumber, landscaper,  etc) have elected to run fewer crews or be more involved in doing the actual work themselves because they can't find good employees.   A good employee is the new needle in a haystack.
> 
> I think Nordstrom is the only place that I get really good customer service and don't feel like I am talking to an idiot.   We have a money market account at a big name bank and I have seriously thought about writing the president of that company and saying to him, you need Nordstrom to train your people--your people are extremely nice, but totally incompetent.   When we opened the account, we wanted to send them a good sized chunk of money and it took them 6 weeks to be able to get their act together on the paperwork.  Many promises of call backs that never happened.   I had to escalate to the head of a department just to get them to take our money.   Seriously?
> 
> I didn't mean to go on a rant here.  I think you post just elicited an outpouring  of pent up feelings of frustration about the state of customer service today.



Thank you for your condolences, Cordie.

And poor customer service is a definitely a broader trend. Many people don’t take pride in their jobs anymore; perhaps this is a reason why? I could tell the host at the massage place meant well and was trying to help, but it was just a stupidly incompetent suggestion. 

I think many people who work in client-facing jobs view their positions as temporary, so maybe this is another reason why customer service has gone downhill. In other words, it’s just a job, not a career. Not sure this totally explains the incompetence though...

This is probably making me sound like a classist, obtuse dowager countess who complains about how hard it is to find good help these days, but I am genuinely curious why companies don’t invest more resources into making sure customer service is top notch.


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> That's because service people are all produced at one factory and only after that get distributed worldwide.
> I tried huge tips, being extremely friendly, showing cleavage, preventive threats,  - the result is the same in 3 countries. Dubai is the worst because I am a woman plus the language barrier. But otherwise - pretty much the same. One factory - one product with slight regional modifications


My belief is that they give these people reverse IQ tests.  If you are too intelligent you don't get the job    I agree that Nordstrom is very good and I have had good experiences at NM as well.


----------



## gracekelly

gracekelly said:


> My belief is that they give these people reverse IQ tests.  If you are too intelligent you don't get the job    I agree that Nordstrom is very good and I have had good experiences at NM as well.


The other problem is that too many jobs are specialized so it takes 4 people to help you and one hand has no idea as to what the other is doing.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

My message was more about plumbers, carpenters and other contractors. My husband never shouts and strongly believes that being rude to these people is an awful mauve ton. After a falling chandelier just missed the head of our daughter, he somehow forgot his good manners and literally kicked the builder out of the villa.


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My message was more about plumbers, carpenters and other contractors. My husband never shouts and strongly believes that being rude to these people is an awful mauve ton. After a falling chandelier just missed the head of our daughter, he somehow forgot his good manners and literally kicked the builder out of the villa.


My mother had a newly refurbished antique chandelier fall on the brand new custom made dining room table.  It took a year to have it made and almost another to have it fixed.  She blamed herself because she did not have a proper electrician hang the fixture.  Live and learn.


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> Don't wear yourself out too much sweetie.    From experience, I can say working 16 hours a day is bad for your waistline, your brain, and your marriage.



Haha, very wise words, my friend! When I'm in these work crunches, I do tend to eat poorly, get crappy sleep and not talk much to DH because I give the little remaining time to DS. 

So I have a little dilemma, ladies. I work with a woman who has also become a good friend. I have, in fact, become her boss. (That happened about three years ago) She is to me what Commander Riker is to Capt. Picard. She puts in equally long hours, if not more than I do sometimes. She is my MVP, a superstar. She is about a decade older than me and I believe she is either pre-menopausal or fully menopausal. But she has never ever ever been to the doctor or dentist in the 5 years I've known her. She is extremely sensitive and moody, though she is the most kindhearted and loyal person I know. 

Yesterday, she got very upset with what I wrote in my column. We were shipping the largest issue of the year and we were behind - the last thing to go was my column. I wrote about the first job thing I mentioned in this thread eons ago. I mentioned everyone on my staff except her: The person who pitched the idea was named, and then two others because their stories were funny/bizarre. I didn't mention her because her job was boring/ordinary: She had worked at a fast food joint and had nothing worth talking about during our initial meeting. Her experience served no purpose in my column, which I already had to trim to make it fit the space. But she took it wayyyyyy too personally and asked why she wasn't included. I told her the reason I said above - nothing to say about fast food, no lesson learned, no reason to include it. She said it was weird not to mention her and that she felt she works really hard and felt that this kind of omission must be some reflection of how I feel about her. 

I realize you can't tell other people how to feel. Her feelings were deeply hurt; I could tell she had been crying. (I was working from home so this was all through phone.) so, while I was exasperated, I told her to come up with something from her work experience that was worthy of including and I'd work it in and trim elsewhere to make room. So that's what we did. In the end, it gave me an opportunity to revise my own work and made my column stronger than it was before, but had the positions been reversed, i would not have taken it so personally. I really think she must be in menopause. So my question is: Do I say something suggesting that??? She does complain about feeling hot all the time. But I'm her boss, too, so I'm not sure it's my place to suggest that. And even if i did, i don't think she'd do anything about it.

ETA: To clarify, only two people on my staff had a mention of their stories. The one who came up with the idea of first jobs was mentioned only for that - she didn't have a good story either. So technically, she could say her feelings were hurt because I didn't include her first job story. But she wouldn't do that because she's not overly sensitive like my MVP is.


----------



## MSO13

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you for your condolences, Cordie.
> 
> And poor customer service is a definitely a broader trend. Many people don’t take pride in their jobs anymore; perhaps this is a reason why? I could tell the host at the massage place meant well and was trying to help, but it was just a stupidly incompetent suggestion.
> 
> I think many people who work in client-facing jobs view their positions as temporary, so maybe this is another reason why customer service has gone downhill. In other words, it’s just a job, not a career. Not sure this totally explains the incompetence though...
> 
> This is probably making me sound like a classist, obtuse dowager countess who complains about how hard it is to find good help these days, but I am genuinely curious why companies don’t invest more resources into making sure customer service is top notch.



I’m an employer albeit a small one, I have invested a year or more in training but my younger staff generally moves on quickly because they all seem to want to be promoted to senior staff in a a few short months. I’ve also gotten some laughable requests for salary increases due to their student loans, not because of merit or increased responsibility. I worked very difficult jobs for years with small raises, no title change etc because I knew it would eventually pay off in experience and eventually I became a very young VP. 

Fortunately for every young person who flits in and out I have loyal, hardworking staff that’s been with me since day one! We can now tell really quickly who will hang around and who is temporary! 

I have no idea what the loans vs job market is like but I do think that the entrepreneur culture makes everyone want to be CEO but those of us that got there worked in the mailroom first. I’m the “head chef” in my biz so I don’t need anyone coming in telling me what to cook, I need someone to prep and clean and watch and learn and keep their head down-you know-WORK. PS Food is a metaphor here, I don’t have a food related business.


----------



## gracekelly

@Joannadyne  ^^She' s an adult and presumably is aware, as are most women, about menopausal changes.  I would say nothing unless her work is being greatly affected.


----------



## Joannadyne

gracekelly said:


> @Joannadyne  ^^She' s an adult and presumably is aware, as are most women, about menopausal changes.  I would say nothing unless her work is being greatly affected.



True. If I were a man, it would be extremely offensive and sexist to suggest that to a female employee. You are right. No menopause talk then. How else to handle someone so prickly?


----------



## MSO13

Joannadyne said:


> Haha, very wise words, my friend! When I'm in these work crunches, I do tend to eat poorly, get crappy sleep and not talk much to DH because I give the little remaining time to DS.
> 
> So I have a little dilemma, ladies. I work with a woman who has also become a good friend. I have, in fact, become her boss. (That happened about three years ago) She is to me what Commander Riker is to Capt. Picard. She puts in equally long hours, if not more than I do sometimes. She is my MVP, a superstar. She is about a decade older than me and I believe she is either pre-menopausal or fully menopausal. But she has never ever ever been to the doctor or dentist in the 5 years I've known her. She is extremely sensitive and moody, though she is the most kindhearted and loyal person I know.
> 
> Yesterday, she got very upset with what I wrote in my column. We were shipping the largest issue of the year and we were behind - the last thing to go was my column. I wrote about the first job thing I mentioned in this thread eons ago. I mentioned everyone on my staff except her: The person who pitched the idea was named, and then two others because their stories were funny/bizarre. I didn't mention her because her job was boring/ordinary: She had worked at a fast food joint and had nothing worth talking about during our initial meeting. Her experience served no purpose in my column, which I already had to trim to make it fit the space. But she took it wayyyyyy too personally and asked why she wasn't included. I told her the reason I said above - nothing to say about fast food, no lesson learned, no reason to include it. She said it was weird not to mention her and that she felt she works really hard and felt that this kind of omission must be some reflection of how I feel about her.
> 
> I realize you can't tell other people how to feel. Her feelings were deeply hurt; I could tell she had been crying. (I was working from home so this was all through phone.) so, while I was exasperated, I told her to come up with something from her work experience that was worthy of including and I'd work it in and trim elsewhere to make room. So that's what we did. In the end, it gave me an opportunity to revise my own work and made my column stronger than it was before, but had the positions been reversed, i would not have taken it so personally. I really think she must be in menopause. So my question is: Do I say something suggesting that??? She does complain about feeling hot all the time. But I'm her boss, too, so I'm not sure it's my place to suggest that. And even if i did, i don't think she'd do anything about it.



In the US, you really can’t discuss medical stuff. I’d check with HR. Maybe you can have a review with her and also ask her for feedback. It gives you a chance to discuss the emotional volatility from a job performance point of view and maybe she can address some of these issues that make her feel slighted. 

It took me 7 years to become a slightly more sensitive manager, I can be incredibly brusque and dismissive of stuff like that so I think it’s commendable the way you handled it!

I’d tell you to take care of yourself but I’m equally bad about food, sleep and seeing Dh during busy times. These last few weeks and the next few are brutal! Did you find an outfit for your panel?


----------



## Joannadyne

MSO13 said:


> In the US, you really can’t discuss medical stuff. I’d check with HR. Maybe you can have a review with her and also ask her for feedback. It gives you a chance to discuss the emotional volatility from a job performance point of view and maybe she can address some of these issues that make her feel slighted.
> 
> It took me 7 years to become a slightly more sensitive manager, I can be incredibly brusque and dismissive of stuff like that so I think it’s commendable the way you handled it!
> 
> I’d tell you to take care of yourself but I’m equally bad about food, sleep and seeing Dh during busy times. These last few weeks and the next few are brutal! Did you find an outfit for your panel?



Thanks for your suggestion! I guess I'm just really exhausted by her emotional needs. She is a very anxious person, so every 4-6 weeks she grimly marches into my office, closes the door and proceeds to complain: she often feels slighted by others in the company, or feels her job is in jeopardy, or I am not including her in key meetings, among other things. I talk her off the ledge - if there's a hierarchical problem within my staff, I'll address it (usually that's not the issue, I've found); no, your job is not in jeopardy; you can't be in every meeting I'm in - that's a waste of time for two people, or that meeting is below your pay grade, etc, etc, ad nauseum. 

I love her dearly, I really do, despite my complaining about her here (I feel a bit guilty about that already) but I think the crux of the issue may be that, deep inside, she wants my job. She has more experience in the field than I do, she's older, she's smart and hardworking. By all accounts, it would have made perfect sense for her to have my job. Even I would have been fine with it! But she didn't apply for the position three years ago - she was afraid. So was I, but I took a leap of faith anyway. I think my real problem is that she wants to call the shots but doesn't want the accompanying responsibility that comes with it. 

I'm just exhausted by it all. Too exhausted to shop, even! So no outfit yet, and three weeks to go! Eek!


----------



## gracekelly

@Joannadyne Many times people make a big deal about what is NOT really bothering them. So the obvious thing  is to ask what is really on her mind and bothering her.  It is a slippery slope and you may not want to go there either.

Just reading your last post and she sounds emotionally needy.  What a time sink for you.  I couldn't put up with all that drama.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Oh, I've been sending good vibes to those affected by the fire for a while - I hope your family stay safe, @scarf1!
> 
> We have good friends who moved up to Santa Rosa last year. The wound up evacuating at 5am, the fire got to within a half mile of their place. It's terrifying to see the husks of the buildings that have burned down. I read a riveting account of an elderly couple who escaped the fire by spending the night in a neighbor's swimming pool! http://www.latimes.com/local/abcarian/la-me-abcarian-sonoma-fire-20171012-htmlstory.html
> 
> I've been so busy with work lately that I didn't realize that DH and I hadn't really been communicating. I was lying in bed going through Facebook when I see that he's posted about the fires and says that he's sick of sitting on his butt watching all these disasters unfold like he's watching some disaster flick. he wants to DO something to help. He said he's going to volunteer with the Red Cross to go up there to help with disaster relief efforts. All very admirable and while I'd encourage him to do it, I'm a bit more pragmatic. My first thought was, "Well, how are we going manage that???" I've been putting in a lot of 16-hour days lately so I'm plumb tuckered out. We'll see how this pans out... It would be great to be able to help in some way.


Maybe suggest that saying about there's a time for everything under the sun.  I have a horrible feeling these forest/community fires will be continuing for quite some time, maybe decades.   El Nino years suddenly look very appealing altho they probably mess up the climate somewhere.  Anyhow, getting to the point, applaud his empathy but gently suggest now is not quite the right time.  Or, if push comes to shove, be a fair amount firmer.   It may not come to that.


----------



## eagle1002us

Sheikha Latifa said:


> That's because service people are all produced at one factory and only after that get distributed worldwide.
> I tried huge tips, being extremely friendly, showing cleavage, preventive threats,  - the result is the same in 3 countries. Dubai is the worst because I am a woman plus the language barrier. But otherwise - pretty much the same. One factory - one product with slight regional modifications


Exactly.  And all these service clones break down from time to time and nobody knows how to fix them.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Haha, very wise words, my friend! When I'm in these work crunches, I do tend to eat poorly, get crappy sleep and not talk much to DH because I give the little remaining time to DS.
> 
> So I have a little dilemma, ladies. I work with a woman who has also become a good friend. I have, in fact, become her boss. (That happened about three years ago) She is to me what Commander Riker is to Capt. Picard. She puts in equally long hours, if not more than I do sometimes. She is my MVP, a superstar. She is about a decade older than me and I believe she is either pre-menopausal or fully menopausal. But she has never ever ever been to the doctor or dentist in the 5 years I've known her. She is extremely sensitive and moody, though she is the most kindhearted and loyal person I know.
> 
> Yesterday, she got very upset with what I wrote in my column. We were shipping the largest issue of the year and we were behind - the last thing to go was my column. I wrote about the first job thing I mentioned in this thread eons ago. I mentioned everyone on my staff except her: The person who pitched the idea was named, and then two others because their stories were funny/bizarre. I didn't mention her because her job was boring/ordinary: She had worked at a fast food joint and had nothing worth talking about during our initial meeting. Her experience served no purpose in my column, which I already had to trim to make it fit the space. But she took it wayyyyyy too personally and asked why she wasn't included. I told her the reason I said above - nothing to say about fast food, no lesson learned, no reason to include it. She said it was weird not to mention her and that she felt she works really hard and felt that this kind of omission must be some reflection of how I feel about her.
> 
> I realize you can't tell other people how to feel. Her feelings were deeply hurt; I could tell she had been crying. (I was working from home so this was all through phone.) so, while I was exasperated, I told her to come up with something from her work experience that was worthy of including and I'd work it in and trim elsewhere to make room. So that's what we did. In the end, it gave me an opportunity to revise my own work and made my column stronger than it was before, but had the positions been reversed, i would not have taken it so personally. I really think she must be in menopause. So my question is: Do I say something suggesting that??? She does complain about feeling hot all the time. But I'm her boss, too, so I'm not sure it's my place to suggest that. And even if i did, i don't think she'd do anything about it.
> 
> ETA: To clarify, only two people on my staff had a mention of their stories. The one who came up with the idea of first jobs was mentioned only for that - she didn't have a good story either. So technically, she could say her feelings were hurt because I didn't include her first job story. But she wouldn't do that because she's not overly sensitive like my MVP is.


Dedicated people who are driven probably count every darn minute they're working overtime.   They make a choice to drive themselves, they know what they're doing.  And if she does tedious but necessary and valuable work, she knows what she's doing.   Workplaces have "stars" that do the flashy, eye-catching work and there also are the drones.  I think you did the right thing to acknowledge her publicly.   Menopause or not, she needed that, even if the situation was not initially structured to allow her to shine.  

This next part doesn't apply to your situation.   I had a boss a while back that used to compliment his buddies (all men) in emails.  Some time passed and then I found out that one person who got on well with him evidently used to go to lunchtime karate with him and let him routinely clobber him (win, that is).   

Again, this has nothing to do with you.  Anyhow, this boss is long gone, People are not stupid.  He was paid in kind when he left. 

Again, you did the right thing.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Thanks for your suggestion! I guess I'm just really exhausted by her emotional needs. She is a very anxious person, so every 4-6 weeks she grimly marches into my office, closes the door and proceeds to complain: she often feels slighted by others in the company, or feels her job is in jeopardy, or I am not including her in key meetings, among other things. I talk her off the ledge - if there's a hierarchical problem within my staff, I'll address it (usually that's not the issue, I've found); no, your job is not in jeopardy; you can't be in every meeting I'm in - that's a waste of time for two people, or that meeting is below your pay grade, etc, etc, ad nauseum.
> 
> I love her dearly, I really do, despite my complaining about her here (I feel a bit guilty about that already) but I think the crux of the issue may be that, deep inside, she wants my job. She has more experience in the field than I do, she's older, she's smart and hardworking. By all accounts, it would have made perfect sense for her to have my job. Even I would have been fine with it! But she didn't apply for the position three years ago - she was afraid. So was I, but I took a leap of faith anyway. I think my real problem is that she wants to call the shots but doesn't want the accompanying responsibility that comes with it.
> 
> I'm just exhausted by it all. Too exhausted to shop, even! So no outfit yet, and three weeks to go! Eek!


See, this is what I get when I post an opinion before I've read all the follow-up posts to a problem:  a reality check.  I don't even want to think thru what you wrote in this latest post, you're in a really challenging situation.


----------



## JolieS

Joannadyne said:


> Thanks for your suggestion! I guess I'm just really exhausted by her emotional needs. She is a very anxious person, so every 4-6 weeks she grimly marches into my office, closes the door and proceeds to complain: she often feels slighted by others in the company, or feels her job is in jeopardy, or I am not including her in key meetings, among other things. I talk her off the ledge - if there's a hierarchical problem within my staff, I'll address it (usually that's not the issue, I've found); no, your job is not in jeopardy; you can't be in every meeting I'm in - that's a waste of time for two people, or that meeting is below your pay grade, etc, etc, ad nauseum.
> 
> I love her dearly, I really do, despite my complaining about her here (I feel a bit guilty about that already) but I think the crux of the issue may be that, deep inside, she wants my job. She has more experience in the field than I do, she's older, she's smart and hardworking. By all accounts, it would have made perfect sense for her to have my job. Even I would have been fine with it! But she didn't apply for the position three years ago - she was afraid. So was I, but I took a leap of faith anyway. I think my real problem is that she wants to call the shots but doesn't want the accompanying responsibility that comes with it.
> 
> I'm just exhausted by it all. Too exhausted to shop, even! So no outfit yet, and three weeks to go! Eek!



So sorry to hear about your troubles. A toxic work situation can have serious consequences for your mental and physical well-being.

Here is some tough love, from me to you, with love:

You are in a co-dependant relationship with MVP. Don’t know how it happened - maybe you were feeling a bit guilty that you got the big job and she didn’t? But some things have to change quickly if you want to keep your sanity and maintain productivity. How do you think other staff members feel when they see MVP has free, closed-door access to the boss? Not good optics.

I suggest the following: if you have access to an Employee Assistance Program, run, don’t walk there to get tips about how to deal with this employee. If not, consider consulting with an industrial psychologist. Whether MVP has a toothache or is menopausal is not your concern. You can show compassion, but you are a business person, not Mother Theresa. Serving your clients and the company bottom line are your priorities.

In the meantime, when MVP comes into your office for one of her venting sessions, stand up and ask her to leave the door open, as you are busy, on your way to a meeting, the ladies’ room, whatever. Do not give her as much of your precious time. In the time you save from listening to MVP, start to mentor other staff members to take over from you some day by giving them more responsibilities. They will appreciate this, and you might feel less pressured at work. 

Sorry to sound harsh, but I sense that you are at the end of your rope. Behaviour is very hard to change, and I wish you the very best.


----------



## 911snowball

Joannadyne, be very careful here.  I had an employee like this. Ultimately, I terminated her. As Jolie stated above, you cannot continue to be drawn into these one on one mini discussions about her issues. Your overall concern as a boss is the best interests of the organization as a whole and this type of employee is not a good fit. You must disregard your feelings of sympathy or concern for her menopausal symptoms and judge her on her job performance and act accordingly.  This is your job as a boss and it is often not easy. How you handle this employee will reflect on you and others are most likely aware of her issues and are watching your actions.


----------



## Joannadyne

gracekelly said:


> @Joannadyne Many times people make a big deal about what is NOT really bothering them. So the obvious thing  is to ask what is really on her mind and bothering her.  It is a slippery slope and you may not want to go there either.
> 
> Just reading your last post and she sounds emotionally needy.  What a time sink for you.  I couldn't put up with all that drama.



That's very insightful, @gracekelly. You're right, I don't want to go down that slope. I knew going in that she would be difficult to manage, even HR warned me. I wanted to be a good manager that addresses staff concerns and not just one who dismisses them. But I'm afraid now that I have just been indulgent and reinforcing negative behavior with her.



eagle1002us said:


> Dedicated people who are driven probably count every darn minute they're working overtime.   They make a choice to drive themselves, they know what they're doing.  And if she does tedious but necessary and valuable work, she knows what she's doing.   Workplaces have "stars" that do the flashy, eye-catching work and there also are the drones.  I think you did the right thing to acknowledge her publicly.   Menopause or not, she needed that, even if the situation was not initially structured to allow her to shine.
> 
> This next part doesn't apply to your situation.   I had a boss a while back that used to compliment his buddies (all men) in emails.  Some time passed and then I found out that one person who got on well with him evidently used to go to lunchtime karate with him and let him routinely clobber him (win, that is).
> 
> Again, this has nothing to do with you.  Anyhow, this boss is long gone, People are not stupid.  He was paid in kind when he left.
> 
> Again, you did the right thing.



Thanks, @eagle1002us! I think ultimately I did the right thing but the experience has really put a spotlight on how unhealthy this has become. 



eagle1002us said:


> See, this is what I get when I post an opinion before I've read all the follow-up posts to a problem:  a reality check.  I don't even want to think thru what you wrote in this latest post, you're in a really challenging situation.



Haha, yeah, it's a bit complicated. I think part of the problem is we were really good friends before I became her boss. 



JolieS said:


> So sorry to hear about your troubles. A toxic work situation can have serious consequences for your mental and physical well-being.
> 
> Here is some tough love, from me to you, with love:
> 
> You are in a co-dependant relationship with MVP. Don’t know how it happened - maybe you were feeling a bit guilty that you got the big job and she didn’t? But some things have to change quickly if you want to keep your sanity and maintain productivity. How do you think other staff members feel when they see MVP has free, closed-door access to the boss? Not good optics.
> 
> I suggest the following: if you have access to an Employee Assistance Program, run, don’t walk there to get tips about how to deal with this employee. If not, consider consulting with an industrial psychologist. Whether MVP has a toothache or is menopausal is not your concern. You can show compassion, but you are a business person, not Mother Theresa. Serving your clients and the company bottom line are your priorities.
> 
> In the meantime, when MVP comes into your office for one of her venting sessions, stand up and ask her to leave the door open, as you are busy, on your way to a meeting, the ladies’ room, whatever. Do not give her as much of your precious time. In the time you save from listening to MVP, start to mentor other staff members to take over from you some day by giving them more responsibilities. They will appreciate this, and you might feel less pressured at work.
> 
> Sorry to sound harsh, but I sense that you are at the end of your rope. Behaviour is very hard to change, and I wish you the very best.



You are right - this is absolutely a codependent relationship! Changing the closed door thing is kind of hard -she does have some mid-level management responsibilities over the rest of the staff. We do need to meet that way many times. But I hear you. I will try to put some distance between us and see if that helps. She is also very territorial, so whenever another person gets a plummy assignment that she feels she should be taking care of, she gets very threatened. And great idea on the EAP! I'll look into that asap, too. 



911snowball said:


> Joannadyne, be very careful here.  I had an employee like this. Ultimately, I terminated her. As Jolie stated above, you cannot continue to be drawn into these one on one mini discussions about her issues. Your overall concern as a boss is the best interests of the organization as a whole and this type of employee is not a good fit. You must disregard your feelings of sympathy or concern for her menopausal symptoms and judge her on her job performance and act accordingly.  This is your job as a boss and it is often not easy. How you handle this employee will reflect on you and others are most likely aware of her issues and are watching your actions.



Ugh, I'm sorry your experience ended in termination, @911snowball. That must have been awful. The thing about my MVP is that her job performance is stellar - unmatched, even. She has won numerous awards, not just internal company awards but at a public, industrywide level. She is so, so good! But she suffers from debilitating anxiety. To lose her would be a big blow to my group, both in industry and institutional knowledge. It would also probably allow our competitors to surpass us in the market, frankly. So the cycle continues... but I will do my best to get a handle on it for my own sanity's sake. 

Thank you, ladies, for listening! I'm sorry to have highjacked this thread into what essentially became a therapy session for me, but I've come to realize that you women are such a treasure trove of knowledge and good advice and I couldn't help but turn to you all for wisdom! I'll take what you've all said to heart. It's an on-going issue, for sure.  

Confession: Sometimes when I start feeling overwhelmed or stressed out, my guilty pleasure is a good old historical romance novel. Anyone have any recommendations???


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> That's very insightful, @gracekelly. You're right, I don't want to go down that slope. I knew going in that she would be difficult to manage, even HR warned me. I wanted to be a good manager that addresses staff concerns and not just one who dismisses them. But I'm afraid now that I have just been indulgent and reinforcing negative behavior with her.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, @eagle1002us! I think ultimately I did the right thing but the experience has really put a spotlight on how unhealthy this has become.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah, it's a bit complicated. I think part of the problem is we were really good friends before I became her boss.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right - this is absolutely a codependent relationship! Changing the closed door thing is kind of hard -she does have some mid-level management responsibilities over the rest of the staff. We do need to meet that way many times. But I hear you. I will try to put some distance between us and see if that helps. She is also very territorial, so whenever another person gets a plummy assignment that she feels she should be taking care of, she gets very threatened. And great idea on the EAP! I'll look into that asap, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I'm sorry your experience ended in termination, @911snowball. That must have been awful. The thing about my MVP is that her job performance is stellar - unmatched, even. She has won numerous awards, not just internal company awards but at a public, industrywide level. She is so, so good! But she suffers from debilitating anxiety. To lose her would be a big blow to my group, both in industry and institutional knowledge. It would also probably allow our competitors to surpass us in the market, frankly. So the cycle continues... but I will do my best to get a handle on it for my own sanity's sake.
> 
> Thank you, ladies, for listening! I'm sorry to have highjacked this thread into what essentially became a therapy session for me, but I've come to realize that you women are such a treasure trove of knowledge and good advice and I couldn't help but turn to you all for wisdom! I'll take what you've all said to heart. It's an on-going issue, for sure.
> 
> Confession: Sometimes when I start feeling overwhelmed or stressed out, my guilty pleasure is a good old historical romance novel. Anyone have any recommendations???


Chocolate cupcakes, heavy on the frosting.   I gave mystery novels a brief try but I am the kind of person who peeks at the ending, so that didn't work.   And, from long experience, I know cupcakes work.  
Which isn't to say I haven't eaten some cake and then jumped on my stationary bike.  I'm not sure that's good for digestion, but what the hey.


----------



## 911snowball

If she is a star contributor, I see how this complicates things. I am so sorry that you are experiencing this stress.


----------



## gracekelly

Joannadyne said:


> That's very insightful, @gracekelly. You're right, I don't want to go down that slope. I knew going in that she would be difficult to manage, even HR warned me. I wanted to be a good manager that addresses staff concerns and not just one who dismisses them. But I'm afraid now that I have just been indulgent and reinforcing negative behavior with her.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, @eagle1002us! I think ultimately I did the right thing but the experience has really put a spotlight on how unhealthy this has become.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah, it's a bit complicated. I think part of the problem is we were really good friends before I became her boss.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right - this is absolutely a codependent relationship! Changing the closed door thing is kind of hard -she does have some mid-level management responsibilities over the rest of the staff. We do need to meet that way many times. But I hear you. I will try to put some distance between us and see if that helps. She is also very territorial, so whenever another person gets a plummy assignment that she feels she should be taking care of, she gets very threatened. And great idea on the EAP! I'll look into that asap, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I'm sorry your experience ended in termination, @911snowball. That must have been awful. The thing about my MVP is that her job performance is stellar - unmatched, even. She has won numerous awards, not just internal company awards but at a public, industrywide level. She is so, so good! But she suffers from debilitating anxiety. To lose her would be a big blow to my group, both in industry and institutional knowledge. It would also probably allow our competitors to surpass us in the market, frankly. So the cycle continues... but I will do my best to get a handle on it for my own sanity's sake.
> 
> Thank you, ladies, for listening! I'm sorry to have highjacked this thread into what essentially became a therapy session for me, but I've come to realize that you women are such a treasure trove of knowledge and good advice and I couldn't help but turn to you all for wisdom! I'll take what you've all said to heart. It's an on-going issue, for sure.
> 
> Confession: Sometimes when I start feeling overwhelmed or stressed out, my guilty pleasure is a good old historical romance novel. Anyone have any recommendations???


How about Philippe Gregory?  Romance and .historical?


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Maybe suggest that saying about there's a time for everything under the sun.  I have a horrible feeling these forest/community fires will be continuing for quite some time, maybe decades.   El Nino years suddenly look very appealing altho they probably mess up the climate somewhere.  Anyhow, getting to the point, applaud his empathy but gently suggest now is not quite the right time.  Or, if push comes to shove, be a fair amount firmer.   It may not come to that.



There are fires in CA every single year and always in October (other months too, but you can count on October).    It is because annual rainfall is only about 12 inches in total and all occurs in January through March.   By October, the brush on the hills and in the valleys is totally dried out.   Then there is an annual wind pattern in which dry hot wind comes in off the dessert in the fall.  That pattern makes all the brush highly flammable and it causes fires to spread, well, like wild fire, after the fire starts.   The annual fires don't make big news unless they hit populated areas.   After the hills are left barren by the fires, the earth has no ability to absorb the winter rains and the hills collapse in mudslides.  

Other areas have four seasons:  S-S-F-W.      California also has four seasons.   Fog season (spring), Tourist season (summer),   Fire season (fall),  and Mud slide season (winter).   And the reason that there are so many tourists in the summer, is that all of Arizona comes to the CA beach to escape that 120 degree heat in August.   Fondly referred to as zonnies (Arizona--get it), they are easy to spot.  They are the ones wearing sweatshirts because they are freezing in the 78 degree heat.


----------



## papertiger

thegriswolds said:


> I have the same issue and I can't wear the higher rise jeans because I am short waisted, and high rise pants make it look as if my "girls" are 2 inches above my waistline.  Not a good look.
> 
> I was trying on jeans at Nordies one day and the SA told me that the jeans I had worn in were too big and that's why they were sagging.  I said, "oh really?  So that is why?" and she looked at me as if I must be mentally challenged not to have figured that out myself!  But I had the same thought, that maybe it was my thighs pulling them down.
> 
> Anyway I have had somewhat better luck with AG jeans, as another poster recommended.



I'm with you, I have the same problem with trousers, tights and skirts.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> That's very insightful, @gracekelly. You're right, I don't want to go down that slope. I knew going in that she would be difficult to manage, even HR warned me. I wanted to be a good manager that addresses staff concerns and not just one who dismisses them. But I'm afraid now that I have just been indulgent and reinforcing negative behavior with her.
> 
> Thanks, @eagle1002us! I think ultimately I did the right thing but the experience has really put a spotlight on how unhealthy this has become.
> 
> Haha, yeah, it's a bit complicated. I think part of the problem is we were really good friends before I became her boss.
> 
> You are right - this is absolutely a codependent relationship! Changing the closed door thing is kind of hard -she does have some mid-level management responsibilities over the rest of the staff. We do need to meet that way many times. But I hear you. I will try to put some distance between us and see if that helps. She is also very territorial, so whenever another person gets a plummy assignment that she feels she should be taking care of, she gets very threatened. And great idea on the EAP! I'll look into that asap, too.
> 
> Ugh, I'm sorry your experience ended in termination, @911snowball. That must have been awful. The thing about my MVP is that her job performance is stellar - unmatched, even. She has won numerous awards, not just internal company awards but at a public, industrywide level. She is so, so good! But she suffers from debilitating anxiety. To lose her would be a big blow to my group, both in industry and institutional knowledge. It would also probably allow our competitors to surpass us in the market, frankly. So the cycle continues... but I will do my best to get a handle on it for my own sanity's sake.
> 
> Thank you, ladies, for listening! I'm sorry to have highjacked this thread into what essentially became a therapy session for me, but I've come to realize that you women are such a treasure trove of knowledge and good advice and I couldn't help but turn to you all for wisdom! I'll take what you've all said to heart. It's an on-going issue, for sure.
> 
> Confession: Sometimes when I start feeling overwhelmed or stressed out, my guilty pleasure is a good old historical romance novel. Anyone have any recommendations???



I have absolutely no advice for you.   Over my career, as I tried to deal with estrogen induced behavior, all I did was make enemies.  My experience is when I dealt with sensitive people having their sensitivities, all I did was wound them more.   It did not work out well for me.    Honestly,  I like working with men better.   If you have a conflict, you just hash it out and they don't hold it against you.   You must be doing well with her and she must be getting something out of the monthly rinse and repeat talks or she wouldn't be coming back for them.   I would say that you must be sufficiently sensitive with her that you are not wounding her.

In light of my previous comments about how finding  a good employee is like finding a needle in a haystack, I would just look at this as the cost of having a good employee.    Probably your efforts would be best spent on managing yourself so she does not drain you so much.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Well, I'm not that cruel.
> He is a good man. Doesn't respond well to pressure. But if you plant a seed into his brain and wait - he will come up with an idea which he thinks is his own. Even better, right?
> Here is a photo of my present. It doesn't show the beauty of the watch because the face is actually golden-blue fume, called blue moonlight. Hard to show. It is a limited edition, something like 100 pieces worldwide.
> View attachment 3850390
> View attachment 3850391
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone. I'm going to eat my cake


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Sorry about all the hassle, @BBC but what excellent news about your DS!
> 
> Happy birthday sheika! So glad you got your watch! Funny how hubbys always seem to come around in the end...
> 
> Random question for you ladies - how did you all discover TPF? Was it through reading purseblog, or some lucky/happenstance googling  for a bag question? I found it when I accidentally clicked on the PurseForum link on the purseblog main page, and felt immediately like I had stepped into some magical 4th dimension!



Mine was through Google search too


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> I'm not sure.  I think I must have Googled for information on a bag and ended up here from the blog.
> 
> Random Comment... These Gucci ads are really getting on my nerves.  They are huge and cover 3/4 of the page.  Well, that, plus they're stupid.



Gucci addict here but even I'm finding the campaign OTT in both content  and proliferation


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> View attachment 3850915
> 
> During all the discussion of shoes, this UGG image from a Lord & Taylor ad kept popping up on my screen.   Actually, I quite like this outfit.



Handy for polishing floors (BTW, I had some Mou Mou slippers that looked like that up to the knee ha ha and wore them till they fell apart)


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> I ended up here when I was trying to find out how to know if an eBay scarf was authentic.-
> Now I am hooked. And like some of you, my IRL friends have no interest in H scarves or luxury goods, so it has been great to find some kindred spirits!
> 
> Hoping for some good chat vibes for the terrible wildfires in Northern California. We are currently traveling, but have some family ready to evacuate if needed. ( they live north of SF). Got an email from our next door neighbor(south of SF), that the air quality is horrible even 100 miles from the fires.



Thinking about your family and many of my friends too. 

Last time I was in So Cal I breathed in that air and saw the damage of just a 'small' fire, and while I was in Japan there were terrible fires and was on the phone every other day. It's terrifying. 

Apparently another hurricane is coming and will be affecting Scotland. Staying South for a while. Feeling cowardly and selfishly hoping my new chimney won't fall into my new roof because it took 18 months just to get it done the last time.


----------



## papertiger

@weN84

I_ love _your style but we better not go shopping together, it seems we like a lot of the same things, often in the same colours. I also haven't got anything since Lanvin (a gift from a felow tPFer) which I loved. Not sure I can stand the queues though.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> So terrible about these fires, and how basically all we can do is donate some money and watch it unfold from 3,000 miles away.
> 
> I am feeling a bit less achy today since I had a nice day of pampering yesterday. Got a manicure and massage, then went for a tour at the art museum. Being there always centers me and relaxes me for some reason. I haven’t been sleeping much lately; I think it is latent stress/grief from losing both of my remaining grandparents in the last month. My massage itself yesterday was pretty good, but the experience surrounding it was not, so I probably will not be going back to that place. They were running half an hour late, and when I said I had somewhere to be later and needed things to get moving, the woman at the front desk’s idea of a solution was offering to change my hour long massage to a 30 minute massage! I just looked at her and shook my head slowly with my eyebrows raised. What kind of response is that?! So I was already aggravated by the time I was on the table. My search for a massage place that doesn’t charge $180 for an hour long session AND understands professionalism will continue.



So sorry to hear about your grandparents  

That's not what you need when you go there to relax. I had a similar experience with a massage/acupuncture place DH booked and pre-paid for. The massage itself was good but the session started late (which I swallowed) but as the last customer of the day meant it ended 20 mins shorter than booked/paid for but I was informed "put on clothes, we close now"  It still leaves a bitter taste in my mouth.

Please give that salon feedback as why you'll never return in an email. It may seem like you would be doing them a favour (which you would) but it also helps us to let the actual people who have added to our upset know rather reflect on a neg experience.


----------



## Meta

@papertiger You're too kind! I promise I won't fight you over the same items though!  

Let's compare notes on the H&M x Erdem collection then. These are the few that I like:


I like this but not sure I like it enough at £100.


Love this dress but I don't do anything cut-outs so it's mighty tempting to buy the dress and cut off the top just to keep the flare skirt as this print is better than the flare skirt that they have. 


I'm not much of a floral person by any stretch but am drawn to this perhaps by the harmonious colors. That said, if I were to buy this, I won't wear it with the black sash as that's much too feminine for me. I'd pair it with a thin belt or perhaps removed the belt loops entirely. 


This is most likely what I'll actually end up with, a brooch since my guess is that more often that not my sizes tend to sell out quickly. 


Love these slip-ons, a fun take on athleisure but at £140!?  

And I'm not queing round the block for this collection or any collection for that matter but will try likely try my luck online.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> @weN84
> 
> I_ love _your style but we better not go shopping together, it seems we like a lot of the same things, often in the same colours. I also haven't got anything since Lanvin (a gift from a felow tPFer) which I loved. Not sure I can stand the queues though.



No problem, come to Dubai. Huge H&M and no queues. My daughters shop there. Balmain was available without any lines


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> Haha, very wise words, my friend! When I'm in these work crunches, I do tend to eat poorly, get crappy sleep and not talk much to DH because I give the little remaining time to DS.
> 
> So I have a little dilemma, ladies. I work with a woman who has also become a good friend. I have, in fact, become her boss. (That happened about three years ago) She is to me what Commander Riker is to Capt. Picard. She puts in equally long hours, if not more than I do sometimes. She is my MVP, a superstar. She is about a decade older than me and I believe she is either pre-menopausal or fully menopausal. But she has never ever ever been to the doctor or dentist in the 5 years I've known her. She is extremely sensitive and moody, though she is the most kindhearted and loyal person I know.
> 
> Yesterday, she got very upset with what I wrote in my column. We were shipping the largest issue of the year and we were behind - the last thing to go was my column. I wrote about the first job thing I mentioned in this thread eons ago. I mentioned everyone on my staff except her: The person who pitched the idea was named, and then two others because their stories were funny/bizarre. I didn't mention her because her job was boring/ordinary: She had worked at a fast food joint and had nothing worth talking about during our initial meeting. Her experience served no purpose in my column, which I already had to trim to make it fit the space. But she took it wayyyyyy too personally and asked why she wasn't included. I told her the reason I said above - nothing to say about fast food, no lesson learned, no reason to include it. She said it was weird not to mention her and that she felt she works really hard and felt that this kind of omission must be some reflection of how I feel about her.
> 
> I realize you can't tell other people how to feel. Her feelings were deeply hurt; I could tell she had been crying. (I was working from home so this was all through phone.) so, while I was exasperated, I told her to come up with something from her work experience that was worthy of including and I'd work it in and trim elsewhere to make room. So that's what we did. In the end, it gave me an opportunity to revise my own work and made my column stronger than it was before, but had the positions been reversed, i would not have taken it so personally. I really think she must be in menopause. So my question is: Do I say something suggesting that??? She does complain about feeling hot all the time. But I'm her boss, too, so I'm not sure it's my place to suggest that. And even if i did, i don't think she'd do anything about it.
> 
> ETA: To clarify, only two people on my staff had a mention of their stories. The one who came up with the idea of first jobs was mentioned only for that - she didn't have a good story either. So technically, she could say her feelings were hurt because I didn't include her first job story. But she wouldn't do that because she's not overly sensitive like my MVP is.



Very tricky.

Some of my best bosses, colleagues, collabs and team have been women. All so different too. Just wanted to put that out there.



Somewhere I have all my notes from my  Empowering Leadership course I did a couple of years ago, I'll try to find it. My immediate thoughts are to ask her a "so how do you think it's going?" type question but leave out the I noticed you've been crying or anything she hasn't explicitly told you, let her do the talking prompted by more questions emanating from what she's saying. Let her do the upset thing but watch it and don't be drawn in like mother to child, more observe and acknowledge "I can see you're very upset" After a reasonable amount of  time and info ask "we need to be able to work together happily, how do you think I can I help you and I achieve this?". You acknowledge her often excellent contributions and great work but also why you had to make certain decisions. The goal to eventually get her acknowledgment for her to understand _your_ position and decisions by "do you understand now why I had to...?"

She can't have your job, it's yours. If _that's_ behind this you need to address this to _your _line manager.

Hope the above makes sense, if I'm way off the mark disregard


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> @papertiger You're too kind! I promise I won't fight you over the same items though!
> 
> Let's compare notes on the H&M x Erdem collection then. These are the few that I like:
> View attachment 3852868
> 
> I like this but not sure I like it enough at £100.
> View attachment 3852869
> 
> Love this dress but I don't do anything cut-outs so it's mighty tempting to buy the dress and cut off the top just to keep the flare skirt as this print is better than the flare skirt that they have.
> View attachment 3852870
> 
> I'm not much of a floral person by any stretch but am drawn to this perhaps by the harmonious colors. That said, if I were to buy this, I won't wear it with the black sash as that's much too feminine for me. I'd pair it with a thin belt or perhaps removed the belt loops entirely.
> View attachment 3852871
> 
> This is most likely what I'll actually end up with, a brooch since my guess is that more often that not my sizes tend to sell out quickly.
> View attachment 3852872
> 
> Love these slip-ons, a fun take on athleisure but at £140!?
> 
> And I'm not queing round the block for this collection or any collection for that matter but will try likely try my luck online.



The blouse is _just_ like a vintage 1960s one I sold so you win that one. 

The ribbon and paste is close to an anamalier removable piece from Gucci dress from last year so it's all yours. 

The shoes are yours too, I have my Flora loafers. 

I'd love to get hold of one of those dresses (pref before it's tried on x 1000 by people who have no intention of buying it and just want to take selfies for their Intsa accounts). 

My gut instinct is the dress has a long zip along the back so it would be difficult to make it into a 2-piece but I like the way your mind works


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> No problem, come to Dubai. Huge H&M and no queues. My daughters shop there. Balmain was available without any lines


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Thinking about your family and many of my friends too.
> 
> Last time I was in So Cal I breathed in that air and saw the damage of just a 'small' fire, and while I was in Japan there were terrible fires and was on the phone every other day. It's terrifying.
> 
> Apparently another hurricane is coming and will be affecting Scotland. Staying South for a while. Feeling cowardly and selfishly hoping my new chimney won't fall into my new roof because it took 18 months just to get it done the last time.


Hurricanes in Scotland?? Didn’t know that was a thing.


papertiger said:


> So sorry to hear about your grandparents
> 
> That's not what you need when you go there to relax. I had a similar experience with a massage/acupuncture place DH booked and pre-paid for. The massage itself was good but the session started late (which I swallowed) but as the last customer of the day meant it ended 20 mins shorter than booked/paid for but I was informed "put on clothes, we close now"  It still leaves a bitter taste in my mouth.
> 
> Please give that salon feedback as why you'll never return in an email. It may seem like you would be doing them a favour (which you would) but it also helps us to let the actual people who have added to our upset know rather reflect on a neg experience.



Thanks for your condolences papertiger. I can’t believe the acupuncture place ripped you off 20 mins! That is not an insignificant amount of time. I will see if the massage place I went to had a corporate email address where I can give my feedback. Beyond frustrating that something that is supposed to be a relaxing and serene experience creates even more stress.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Hurricanes in Scotland?? Didn’t know that was a thing?
> 
> Thanks for your condolences papertiger. I can’t believe the acupuncture place ripped you off 20 mins! That is not an insignificant amount of time. I will see if the massage place I went to had a corporate email address where I can give my feedback. Beyond frustrating that something that is supposed to be a relaxing and serene experience creates even more stress.



Not hurricanes compatible to elsewhere, just 80mph. I'm not worried for my house really, we have feet-thick walls and since we live on a mountain extreme weather is more normal than most places in the UK , but I can't be travelling down A roads (tree lined) in that kind of wind.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wen, where did you find the prices????

PT, I am in LOVE with this collection. I am seriously considering staking out the local H&M for some pieces, although I fear quality won't be up to snuff.

I fell in love with too many things...


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Wen, where did you find the prices????
> 
> PT, I am in LOVE with this collection. I am seriously considering staking out the local H&M for some pieces, although I fear quality won't be up to snuff.
> 
> I fell in love with too many things...


That is my issue with most of these collaborations.  I recall a Thom Browne collection for women done at NM several years ago, which looked great on the hanger, but did not fit at all and was made in a shoddy fashion.


----------



## Meta

@papertiger Is there a dress in particular that you have in mind? 

For the cut-out dress, the option is either to make it into two piece or add fabric to patch up the cut outs but I don't like the visual of that as much even if that's the easier route. I've upcycled a dress which was too short into a peplum top so I know the dress can be made into two piece, switching out the zipper. 

Btw, hope everything stays intact and unaffected by the storm for you! 

@BBC There is pricing for each item in the link I shared earlier but here's link to pricing for US: https://www.glamour.com/gallery/hm-erdem-collaboration-every-single-item-prices#1

I'm pretty sure the shoes are priced wrongly since they're only $129 in the US! 

Quality of fabric is always the biggest contention for high/low collaborations like these but it seems that fabric is supposedly of better quality for this collaboration which is reflected in the pricing. That said, only way to find out is until the collection is officially launched.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> I have absolutely no advice for you.   Over my career, as I tried to deal with estrogen induced behavior, all I did was make enemies.  My experience is when I dealt with sensitive people having their sensitivities, all I did was wound them more.   It did not work out well for me.    Honestly,  I like working with men better.   If you have a conflict, you just hash it out and they don't hold it against you.   You must be doing well with her and she must be getting something out of the monthly rinse and repeat talks or she wouldn't be coming back for them.   I would say that you must be sufficiently sensitive with her that you are not wounding her.
> 
> In light of my previous comments about how finding  a good employee is like finding a needle in a haystack, I would just look at this as the cost of having a good employee.    Probably your efforts would be best spent on managing yourself so she does not drain you so much.



Lol!  I find it a p.i.t.a to work with people in general.  I (apparently) think so differently that it is hard to get that across.  Although it's also possible that I s$ck at communicating. Sometimes I think my dream job would be a forest ranger, out all alooone on some outpost in the middle of nowhere.  Just me and the bears...

Edit:  And a years supply of Twizzlers.​


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Wen, where did you find the prices????
> 
> PT, I am in LOVE with this collection. I am seriously considering staking out the local H&M for some pieces, although I fear quality won't be up to snuff.
> 
> I fell in love with too many things...



I like the men's even more LOL


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> That is my issue with most of these collaborations.  I recall a Thom Browne collection for women done at NM several years ago, which looked great on the hanger, but did not fit at all and was made in a shoddy fashion.



It's true. Sometimes we're better off waiting for the mainline sales if we like a certain designer and want a bargain. 

Occasionally I get some amazing little gems from H&M though. A little, pure cotton and lined animal print coat (otherwise minimalist) was an unexpected bonus on the way back from the bank.


----------



## cafecreme15

Popped into Boyd’s again this morning and found these amazing wide leg trousers from a new, small Italian brand called true royal. I think they’ll be on trend for at least another couple of years, and when wide leg is out again, the seamstress said they can be tapered for a more classic look.


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme sorry for the loss of your grandparents. I hope everyone is doing well with all of the weather and fire issues.

I don't have much to report. I had a few nice long weekends away to visit friends. It was good to have a break. This should help me to get through until my Paris trip. 

I'm one month into my weekly olaplex treatments. I'm definitely seeing a difference in the texture of my hair. 

There is finally a slight chill on the air today so I pulled out a tweed jacket to wear. 

I made an appointment for the London RandP store when I'm there. Thanks everyone for the info. I'll report back about my experience. 

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Popped into Boyd’s again this morning and found these amazing wide leg trousers from a new, small Italian brand called true royal. I think they’ll be on trend for at least another couple of years, and when wide leg is out again, the seamstress said they can be tapered for a more classic look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853873
> View attachment 3853874
> View attachment 3853875


Looks great on you! Chic! Love the shoes too.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme sorry for the loss of your grandparents. I hope everyone is doing well with all of the weather and fire issues.
> 
> I don't have much to report. I had a few nice long weekends away to visit friends. It was good to have a break. This should help me to get through until my Paris trip.
> 
> I'm one month into my weekly olaplex treatments. I'm definitely seeing a difference in the texture of my hair.
> 
> There is finally a slight chill on the air today so I pulled out a tweed jacket to wear.
> 
> I made an appointment for the London RandP store when I'm there. Thanks everyone for the info. I'll report back about my experience.
> 
> Have a great week everyone.


PbP, how long do you leave olaplex on?


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme I like the fit of the pants. Great find.

I leave the olaplex on overnight. That's not in the directions but my stylist recommended it. I dampen the hair, work the olaplex through, put it in a clip or ponytail holder and let it air dry a bit before going to bed. Then I wash it out in the morning.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Handy for polishing floors (BTW, I had some Mou Mou slippers that looked like that up to the knee ha ha and wore them till they fell apart)


LOL!


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Lol!  I find it a p.i.t.a to work with people in general.  I (apparently) think so differently that it is hard to get that across.  Although it's also possible that I s$ck at communicating. Sometimes I think my dream job would be a forest ranger, out all alooone on some outpost in the middle of nowhere.  Just me and the bears...
> 
> Edit:  And a years supply of Twizzlers.​


Get double the amount of Twizzlers b/c for sure the bear will want some, too -- and everyone knows how bears are when they're hungry!


----------



## cafecreme15

Thanks for the condolences, PbP!

And thank you PbP and Moirai for your compliments on the pants. I am slowly chipping away at the trouser deficit in my wardrobe one pair at a time hehe. I think I may wear them tomorrow! Now that it's cooled off, it is the perfect weather for them.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I have a question. What's the most you've ever spent on a pair of shoes?
Also, is it just me or shoes are getting more and more expensive? I remember, 10 years ago I would spend £600 on Choos but they were really special. Now I'm looking at shoes online - this is the average price of plain shoes (still high end but like everyday).
Or is it just "the grass was greener" syndrome?


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I have a question. What's the most you've ever spent on a pair of shoes?
> Also, is it just me or shoes are getting more and more expensive? I remember, 10 years ago I would spend £600 on Choos but they were really special. Now I'm looking at shoes online - this is the average price of plain shoes (still high end but like everyday).
> Or is it just "the grass was greener" syndrome?


Most expensive Ive spent is $1,100. But most of my shoes are in the $500-700 range, I'd say. I was not tracking shoe prices a decade ago, but I have no doubt they're getting more expensive since every other type of clothing item and accessory seems to be trending in that direction too, of course totally outpacing inflation. I just paid $595 for plain black Jimmy Choos in May...crazy. I try not to think about it too much haha


----------



## Genie27

Cafe, those are cute! And I like your shoes too. 

Sheikha, pricing has crept up, while quality has not. I bought Manolos and CL boots a few years back in the $1100-$1400 range and thought 'that's expensive, but they are fancy/worth it.' 

Last year I bought SW boots in that same price range and it seemed to be the going rate. They were nowhere near as fancy as the CL/Manolos but they were comfy, so worth it to me for that alone. Most of my shoes (which I don't wear very often) seem to be in the $800+ range now. My rockstuds were also in the $1200 range, so it seems like Chanel ankle boots for $1500 are 'reasonable' ...And I have a collection of Campers in the $100 range. Their wedges are great for long distance urban walking.


----------



## EmileH

Basic jimmy choo or manolos are $595. I try to wait for a discount promotion to at least get &100 off. Chanel, roger vivier louboutins and Hermes can be in the 700s + for the basic models. I try to buy them in Europe where shoes appear to be the last remaining bargains. I can usually save 150-250 per pair. Boots get even more expensive, I don't buy a lot of super fancy sparkly shoes but I have a few that were 900 or so. 

Speaking of shoes and classic items changing over time: my go to pumps are the manolo bb pumps with the 70 mm heel. I have quite a few colors. I thought they were pretty standard and wouldn't change much but I just added a new color. The cut is slightly different. There is less toe cleavage and they look and feel slightly better. So there you gave it: even classic pieces change over time.


----------



## nicole0612

Ladies, I am catching up.  We have way too many parents staying with us at the moment; 3 out of 4.
Scarf1 and others in Northern California, I have been thinking about you everyday with these horrific wildfires.  I am dreading updates and I can only imagine how you feel when this is in your backyard.
Cafecreme, I am so sorry about your grandparents.  We are getting to the age when we lose that generation and I am going through it also.  You have my condolences.
BBC, I am hoping for the best with your hip pain, if surgery is the best course, best wishes for a quick recovery and a complete resolution to your pain. Congrats to DS for his recording among his other accomplishments.  How is his musical going?
SheikaLatifa, happy belated birthday. Glad that you got what you wished for!
PbP, glad to see you pop in and pleased to hear that you got a weekend to yourself.  When do you leave for your Paris trip?  Looking forwards to updates, especially with this being such a special trip.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Lol!  I find it a p.i.t.a to work with people in general.  I (apparently) think so differently that it is hard to get that across.  Although it's also possible that I s$ck at communicating. Sometimes I think my dream job would be a forest ranger, out all alooone on some outpost in the middle of nowhere.  Just me and the bears...
> 
> Edit:  And a years supply of Twizzlers.​


Told DH about these employee issues and we agreed that we were happy to be out of that now.  My niece works for a Fortune 500 company and has had to deal with this nonsense. I  think that HR has gotten too onerous and one day will totally implode from all the political correctness that is not grounded in reality.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Popped into Boyd’s again this morning and found these amazing wide leg trousers from a new, small Italian brand called true royal. I think they’ll be on trend for at least another couple of years, and when wide leg is out again, the seamstress said they can be tapered for a more classic look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853873
> View attachment 3853874
> View attachment 3853875


Very nice look especially with your loafers.  Wide legs (not extreme ones) never left my closet.  If they fit and look good I'm happy.  I think the cropped look may be more of a future trend that is out more  than anything else.


----------



## Genie27

I'm so impressed with the breadth of responses to Joanna - So many different angles and perspectives to ponder. The only thing I can add, is along what Cordie stated about taking her quirks as the cost of the employee. 

We have had several long term staff, and one thing I've always had to recognize is their weaknesses - they may not even be aware of them - my one production guy has a meltdown *every time* he knows his manager will be away. Like slam the door, need to leave the office for a cool-down walk around the block meltdown. We only realized the pattern after about a year of these infrequent blow ups, and now we try not to let him know too far ahead, that his boss will be away. He's fine at the actual time of performance, but damn, is he a wreck with anticipation.


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I have a question. What's the most you've ever spent on a pair of shoes?
> Also, is it just me or shoes are getting more and more expensive? I remember, 10 years ago I would spend £600 on Choos but they were really special. Now I'm looking at shoes online - this is the average price of plain shoes (still high end but like everyday).
> Or is it just "the grass was greener" syndrome?


Currently, the most expensive are the Chanel 2 tone slings.  I had to swallow hard for that.


----------



## Notorious Pink

The most I ever spent on a pair of shoes was so much I am embarrassed to type the amount. I am not really an expensive shoe person....more like quality, well made stuff I'll wear over and over. 

I'd say the Loro Piana cashmere-lined yummy brown leather Tower Bridge boots are the only pair I've bought which cost me over $1000 (um, like a lot over $1000 [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]). I have one pair of rockstuds, one pair of CLs and a few other nice pairs but my winter shoes (December to April) are either fur boots (around $500 per pair) or tall boots, a few SW a few RL, which are closer to the $800 range, and booties which are about the same.

If I was to splurge on Chanels or CLs most of what I like (what is practical for me to own) is also around that rockstud range. I go for simple styles that are versatile and don't detract from my outfit/accessories.

Oh, and I've worn those Loro Piana boots THREE times in FIVE years. 
They were so expensive I'm afraid to wear them!


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I have a question. What's the most you've ever spent on a pair of shoes?
> Also, is it just me or shoes are getting more and more expensive? I remember, 10 years ago I would spend £600 on Choos but they were really special. Now I'm looking at shoes online - this is the average price of plain shoes (still high end but like everyday).
> Or is it just "the grass was greener" syndrome?



Shocked that the new plain leather H lace-up boots cost £2.2K. 

Most I ever spent was £1.7 for my Gucci bespoke shoes (already posted in this thread) 2015. You only pay 50% when ordered and the remainder when you take them away and that can be 4-6 months later. I'm not sorry though, they came with lots of extras and can be resoled.

I've forked out around £1K several times for boots - (close to $1.5 at the time). Gucci Dionysus with crystal buckle, Hermes Land boots ltd edition, another pair in caramel (slightly under that amount) and handmade, green python boots. I wear boots 70% of the year though. 

I don't buy new heels anymore because I have already. Other designer shoes cost around £4-700 but I buy less now than I ever have. Perhaps one pair per season, maybe not even. 

Designers raise prices to see how much the market will stand. IIf they stop selling they'll bring the price back down. H did it with carres, I paid more in SS 2014 than I do now (shame it was such a good season). 

Additionally and occasionally, I'll buy a pair of clogs, boots or shoes from Clarks, Chilvers or Doc Martens I don't think you mean those, I remember high-street costing the same in my teens.


----------



## Genie27

Today I'm wearing an old linen tshirt, old velvet skinnies, and flats. I had a rough weekend, where I had to go to my office at 2 am on Saturday, because the burglar alarm was triggered. Turned out to be a false alarm - probably some vagrant or drunk bouncing into the front glass, hard enough to trigger the alarm. The previous night, someone broke into the place next door - smashed the glass door with a rock, to take the cash box, so I was a shaking wreck when I had to go down there, but thankfully no glass was broken and the door was still locked. It's a bit skeevy neighbourhood, and I was surprised by how many people were still walking about at 2am.

It does not help that BF seemed to think that I should not have gone to check. If I was staying at his place I would have made him come with me. But it's not like I could ask anyone else to drive 20 miles to check when I'm just five minutes away. He would certainly have come down if it was a genuine break-in (we've had those before at our old location). I ended up staying up till 4 am so I could fall into bed exhausted, rather than lie awake and freak out about possibilities.

Anyway, it took up a lot of mental space, and now I'm wiped. And my production guy is insisting that the alarm was triggered by a blown tire on our delivery cart. (that he filled air in, just earlier that day) *&^@#$*^%


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Shocked that the new plain leather H lace-up boots cost £2.2K.
> 
> Most I ever spent was £1.7 for my Gucci bespoke shoes (already posted in this thread) 2015. You only pay 50% when ordered and the remainder when you take them away and that can be 4-6 months later. I'm not sorry though, they came with lots of extras and can be resoled.
> 
> I've forked out around £1K several times for boots - (close to $1.5 at the time). Gucci Dionysus with crystal buckle, Hermes Land boots ltd edition, another pair in caramel (slightly under that amount) and handmade, green python boots. I wear boots 70% of the year though.
> 
> I don't buy new heels anymore because I have already. Other designer shoes cost around £4-700 but I buy less now than I ever have. Perhaps one pair per season, maybe not even.
> 
> Designers raise prices to see how much the market will stand. IIf they stop selling they'll bring the price back down. H did it with carres, I paid more in SS 2014 than I do now (shame it was such a good season).
> 
> Additionally and occasionally, I'll buy a pair of clogs, boots or shoes from Clarks, Chilvers or Doc Martens I don't think you mean those, I remember high-street costing the same in my teens.


If only people as a whole would realize the effect their purchasing power has on markets, collectively. Maybe that way Chanel flaps would go back to being $3k and Birkins would go back to be like $6.5k. Hey, a girl can dream!



Genie27 said:


> Today I'm wearing an old linen tshirt, old velvet skinnies, and flats. I had a rough weekend, where I had to go to my office at 2 am on Saturday, because the burglar alarm was triggered. Turned out to be a false alarm - probably some vagrant or drunk bouncing into the front glass, hard enough to trigger the alarm. The previous night, someone broke into the place next door - smashed the glass door with a rock, to take the cash box, so I was a shaking wreck when I had to go down there, but thankfully no glass was broken and the door was still locked. It's a bit skeevy neighbourhood, and I was surprised by how many people were still walking about at 2am.
> 
> It does not help that BF seemed to think that I should not have gone to check. If I was staying at his place I would have made him come with me. But it's not like I could ask anyone else to drive 20 miles to check when I'm just five minutes away. He would certainly have come down if it was a genuine break-in (we've had those before at our old location). I ended up staying up till 4 am so I could fall into bed exhausted, rather than lie awake and freak out about possibilities.
> 
> Anyway, it took up a lot of mental space, and now I'm wiped. And my production guy is insisting that the alarm was triggered by a blown tire on our delivery cart. (that he filled air in, just earlier that day) *&^@#$*^%


So sorry this happened Genie! How stressful. You did the right thing by checking out the situation. Your business is your baby, of course.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Today I'm wearing an old linen tshirt, old velvet skinnies, and flats. I had a rough weekend, where I had to go to my office at 2 am on Saturday, because the burglar alarm was triggered. Turned out to be a false alarm - probably some vagrant or drunk bouncing into the front glass, hard enough to trigger the alarm. The previous night, someone broke into the place next door - smashed the glass door with a rock, to take the cash box, so I was a shaking wreck when I had to go down there, but thankfully no glass was broken and the door was still locked. It's a bit skeevy neighbourhood, and I was surprised by how many people were still walking about at 2am.
> 
> It does not help that BF seemed to think that I should not have gone to check. If I was staying at his place I would have made him come with me. But it's not like I could ask anyone else to drive 20 miles to check when I'm just five minutes away. He would certainly have come down if it was a genuine break-in (we've had those before at our old location). I ended up staying up till 4 am so I could fall into bed exhausted, rather than lie awake and freak out about possibilities.
> 
> Anyway, it took up a lot of mental space, and now I'm wiped. And my production guy is insisting that the alarm was triggered by a blown tire on our delivery cart. (that he filled air in, just earlier that day) *&^@#$*^%


Oh that's terrible and scary! I'm glad everything was okay!


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Get double the amount of Twizzlers b/c for sure the bear will want some, too -- and everyone knows how bears are when they're hungry!



 That is wise advice!  Eagle, you're so sensible about these things!


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Today I'm wearing an old linen tshirt, old velvet skinnies, and flats. I had a rough weekend, where I had to go to my office at 2 am on Saturday, because the burglar alarm was triggered. Turned out to be a false alarm - probably some vagrant or drunk bouncing into the front glass, hard enough to trigger the alarm. The previous night, someone broke into the place next door - smashed the glass door with a rock, to take the cash box, so I was a shaking wreck when I had to go down there, but thankfully no glass was broken and the door was still locked. It's a bit skeevy neighbourhood, and I was surprised by how many people were still walking about at 2am.
> 
> It does not help that BF seemed to think that I should not have gone to check. If I was staying at his place I would have made him come with me. But it's not like I could ask anyone else to drive 20 miles to check when I'm just five minutes away. He would certainly have come down if it was a genuine break-in (we've had those before at our old location). I ended up staying up till 4 am so I could fall into bed exhausted, rather than lie awake and freak out about possibilities.
> 
> Anyway, it took up a lot of mental space, and now I'm wiped. And my production guy is insisting that the alarm was triggered by a blown tire on our delivery cart. (that he filled air in, just earlier that day) *&^@#$*^%



Total living nightmare but glad it was a false alarm.


----------



## MSO13

Hi all!
I just crawled out from under a mattress. I mean that literally-DH and I moved into our new bedroom last night and the only way I could help move the giant mattress upstairs was by getting under it and lifting with the my back/shoulders like a squat! Thanks Spinning for the strong legs.

Despite sleeping in the new room after we got the bed upstairs and back together, I feel like I have been run over by a truck and I'm probably popping in mid convo so my apologies. I picked up my H booties Friday and I look forward to wearing them, here's a few pics-one of which I posted in Last H Purchase.

I tried to post this AM but I guess it didn't go through. Will catch up after my last meeting tonight!


----------



## EmileH

MSO13 said:


> Hi all!
> I just crawled out from under a mattress. I mean that literally-DH and I moved into our new bedroom last night and the only way I could help move the giant mattress upstairs was by getting under it and lifting with the my back/shoulders like a squat! Thanks Spinning for the strong legs.
> 
> Despite sleeping in the new room after we got the bed upstairs and back together, I feel like I have been run over by a truck and I'm probably popping in mid convo so my apologies. I picked up my H booties Friday and I look forward to wearing them, here's a few pics-one of which I posted in Last H Purchase.
> 
> I tried to post this AM but I guess it didn't go through. Will catch up after my last meeting tonight!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853814
> View attachment 3853815



Fabulous new boots. You must be so excited to move into your new bedroom.


----------



## EmileH

Genie, I'm so sorry this happened to you. I'm glad you are ok.


----------



## MSO13

Genie, I'm so glad everything was ok. I've done the same, driven all the way to my studio for a false alarm (wind gusts, kids beating on the glass) and DH always thinks I'm crazy to go. All the worry is so mentally draining!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> You did the right thing by checking out the situation. Your business is your baby, of course.



That's it - the actual incident was scary, I was extremely careful approaching the area and would have gone to the building security/concierge if it seemed like someone was lurking or there was broken glass. 

But now I'm unnerved by DBFs reaction - he seemed to think it was someone else's problem.  "Isn't that what security is for?" I had to explain to him that in case of a real incident, someone had to be there to communicate with the cops, and pay the exorbitant amount the glass/locksmith people charge for emergency replacement. 

He has lived a very sheltered life.


----------



## MSO13

I think I can share an even more embarrassing amount paid for shoes, I have H fully studded box boots that I paid $3K for  but I love them, they are very "me", totally unique and comfy. I should wear them more but I also know I will have them FOR-ever so I wear them as a treat a few times each season. 

PT-I was so bummed by the cost of the H lace ups this year! I wanted the black platforms but they are so much. I just can't do it. The hardware on H shoes drives the price, my Punchy boots were $1350 and seemed like a bargain compared to the other boots this season. I really wanted the over the knee green boots but know they will make me look like I'm wearing hip waders. 

Lou Boots, the most expensive boots I'll likely ever buy:


----------



## Genie27

MSO13 said:


> Hi all!
> I just crawled out from under a mattress. I mean that literally-DH and I moved into our new bedroom last night and the only way I could help move the giant mattress upstairs was by getting under it and lifting with the my back/shoulders like a squat! Thanks Spinning for the strong legs.
> 
> Despite sleeping in the new room after we got the bed upstairs and back together, I feel like I have been run over by a truck and I'm probably popping in mid convo so my apologies. I picked up my H booties Friday and I look forward to wearing them, here's a few pics-one of which I posted in Last H Purchase.
> 
> I tried to post this AM but I guess it didn't go through. Will catch up after my last meeting tonight!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853814
> View attachment 3853815


Cute boots!! What kind of mattress did you decide on? 

I found a Stearns and Foster "tight-top" with latex top and spring coils that I liked, but it seems the reviews on consumer reports were terrible for S/F, Serta Sealy and Simmons.


----------



## MSO13

Genie27 said:


> That's it - the actual incident was scary, I was extremely careful approaching the area and would have gone to the building security/concierge if it seemed like someone was lurking or there was broken glass.
> 
> But now I'm unnerved by DBFs reaction - he seemed to think it was someone else's problem.  "Isn't that what security is for?" I had to explain to him that in case of a real incident, someone had to be there to communicate with the cops, and pay the exorbitant amount the glass/locksmith people charge for emergency replacement.
> 
> He has lived a very sheltered life.



DH is the same, he grew up very privileged whereas I did not. He's like let the cops handle it and I have to remind him there's a fine if it's a false alarm and the police go out, they can't go in if theres no sign of forced entry and I still have to be there to get it locked back up and armed again.

My GF's office just moved into a supremely sketchy neighborhood. they couldn't go to the office the other day because there was an active homicide investigation going on. I'm happy to be a pioneer but that's too rough for me!

Edited to add: We got a Kluft mattress, pretty plush for DH but firm enough to keep me happy! The cats love it too but man was it hard to move...


----------



## Genie27

Ooh Kluft was very nice. I tried a couple of those but since this is a temporary solution, I did not want to splurge on what will hopefully become a guest bed in the future.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Today I'm wearing an old linen tshirt, old velvet skinnies, and flats. I had a rough weekend, where I had to go to my office at 2 am on Saturday, because the burglar alarm was triggered. Turned out to be a false alarm - probably some vagrant or drunk bouncing into the front glass, hard enough to trigger the alarm. The previous night, someone broke into the place next door - smashed the glass door with a rock, to take the cash box, so I was a shaking wreck when I had to go down there, but thankfully no glass was broken and the door was still locked. It's a bit skeevy neighbourhood, and I was surprised by how many people were still walking about at 2am.
> 
> It does not help that BF seemed to think that I should not have gone to check. If I was staying at his place I would have made him come with me. But it's not like I could ask anyone else to drive 20 miles to check when I'm just five minutes away. He would certainly have come down if it was a genuine break-in (we've had those before at our old location). I ended up staying up till 4 am so I could fall into bed exhausted, rather than lie awake and freak out about possibilities.
> 
> Anyway, it took up a lot of mental space, and now I'm wiped. And my production guy is insisting that the alarm was triggered by a blown tire on our delivery cart. (that he filled air in, just earlier that day) *&^@#$*^%



Oh Genie how scary!  If the alarm is triggered, hopefully the police are dispatched automatically and will get there first?  It would be awful to get there before the police do and find an actual intruder.     Not worth getting hurt or worse.  I know I shouldn't side with your DBF, but I think he was right (Lol! But just this time! ) .


----------



## gracekelly

MSO13 said:


> I think I can share an even more embarrassing amount paid for shoes, I have H fully studded box boots that I paid $3K for  but I love them, they are very "me", totally unique and comfy. I should wear them more but I also know I will have them FOR-ever so I wear them as a treat a few times each season.
> 
> PT-I was so bummed by the cost of the H lace ups this year! I wanted the black platforms but they are so much. I just can't do it. The hardware on H shoes drives the price, my Punchy boots were $1350 and seemed like a bargain compared to the other boots this season. I really wanted the over the knee green boots but know they will make me look like I'm wearing hip waders.
> 
> Lou Boots, the most expensive boots I'll likely ever buy:
> View attachment 3854260


I remember these boots!  Drooled all over my screen.  I think I would be afraid to wear them.


----------



## Joannadyne

Oh, gosh, Genie, what a scare! Glad it wasn't worse but I'd be a total scaredy cat in that situation. You are very brave!


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> Popped into Boyd’s again this morning and found these amazing wide leg trousers from a new, small Italian brand called true royal. I think they’ll be on trend for at least another couple of years, and when wide leg is out again, the seamstress said they can be tapered for a more classic look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853873
> View attachment 3853874
> View attachment 3853875



I'm so sorry about your grandparents.  That is so tough to deal with.    My heart goes out to you.  Those are sharp pants on you.


----------



## Joannadyne

I'm so happy to share that I'm currently in West Palm Beach. I knew my plane had landed in the right state when I saw this sign:



I am here for work but as it turned out it is also 
where we had the "world's smallest TPF meetup," according to my scarf sister, @Cordeliere. That's right, i met *the* magnificent @Cordeliere in person! She was sweet enough to drive across the state of Florida to meet, and I couldn't have been happier.  

We talked scarf (our mutual language) for many minutes before heading out for lunch. Cordie says choose a lunch spot. Heh heh, there is a place just across the street from H... how convee-hee-nient! But on the drive, we stop abruptly on the bridge. What's this? It seems this reality is too good to be true, the street splits in half and rises a full 90 degrees before us! We must be dreaming within our dream, ala Inception! 







We gasp. Cordie gets out of the car ready to battle Leonardo DiCaprio in this surreal dream. But he's nowhere to be found. Victory is ours by default! 

OK, OK, it was only a drawbridge, but wow, I've never seen one like this, it was quite spectacular. [emoji23]

We pull up on beautiful Worth Ave, the playground of the 1%, but I guess there aren't a lot of one-percenters; the street is fairly dead. We walk up the street, presumably to find the restaurant but who are we kidding?? Once in the vicinity, one simply cannot fight H's gravitational pull, no matter how hard the tummy grumbles, so we step into the Hallowed Hall. 

Cordie looks for a bracelet. I look for one, too. They don't have anything in stock that we like. Boo! We move on to silkier pastures... we try on some 140 silk twills, but they are not working for us. In cordie's case, that format doesn't do anything for her. In my case, the yellow in Aloha made me look jaundiced. We continue, straight into scarf nirvana when we discover the new losanges! Helllllllooooooo, pretty thing! We fall into a blissful scarf trance. 





But then H man says, "No pictures, please!" So that ends the visual tour of our antics at H. 

However, cordie finds a beautiful pink/green losange that has her name all over it, even though the light colors are not normally in her wheelhouse. It is very very very beautiful on her, but don't take my word on it! 

Here are some of the ways you can tie it, as modeled by the ever-stunning Cordeliere!









I had such a fun day with you, cordie! I wish we lived closer so we could visit more often. Thanks for driving all that way,Joe the drive back wasn't too bad. [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Moirai

Joannadyne said:


> I'm so happy to share that I'm currently in West Palm Beach. I knew my plane had landed in the right state when I saw this sign:
> View attachment 3854347
> 
> 
> I am here for work but as it turned out it is also
> where we had the "world's smallest TPF meetup," according to my scarf sister, @Cordeliere. That's right, i met *the* magnificent @Cordeliere in person! She was sweet enough to drive across the state of Florida to meet, and I couldn't have been happier.
> 
> We talked scarf (our mutual language) for many minutes before heading out for lunch. Cordie says choose a lunch spot. Heh heh, there is a place just across the street from H... how convee-hee-nient! But on the drive, we stop abruptly on the bridge. What's this? It seems this reality is too good to be true, the street splits in half and rises a full 90 degrees before us! We must be dreaming within our dream, ala Inception!
> View attachment 3854350
> 
> View attachment 3854351
> 
> View attachment 3854352
> 
> 
> We gasp. Cordie gets out of the car ready to battle Leonardo DiCaprio in this surreal dream. But he's nowhere to be found. Victory is ours by default!
> 
> OK, OK, it was only a drawbridge, but wow, I've never seen one like this, it was quite spectacular. [emoji23]
> 
> We pull up on beautiful Worth Ave, the playground of the 1%, but I guess there aren't a lot of one-percenters; the street is fairly dead. We walk up the street, presumably to find the restaurant but who are we kidding?? Once in the vicinity, one simply cannot fight H's gravitational pull, no matter how hard the tummy grumbles, so we step into the Hallowed Hall.
> 
> Cordie looks for a bracelet. I look for one, too. They don't have anything in stock that we like. Boo! We move on to silkier pastures... we try on some 140 silk twills, but they are not working for us. In cordie's case, that format doesn't do anything for her. In my case, the yellow in Aloha made me look jaundiced. We continue, straight into scarf nirvana when we discover the new losanges! Helllllllooooooo, pretty thing! We fall into a blissful scarf trance.
> View attachment 3854355
> 
> View attachment 3854356
> 
> 
> But then H man says, "No pictures, please!" So that ends the visual tour of our antics at H.
> 
> However, cordie finds a beautiful pink/green losange that has her name all over it, even though the light colors are not normally in her wheelhouse. It is very very very beautiful on her, but don't take my word on it!
> 
> Here are some of the ways you can tie it, as modeled by the ever-stunning Cordeliere!
> View attachment 3854357
> 
> View attachment 3854358
> 
> View attachment 3854359
> 
> View attachment 3854360
> 
> 
> I had such a fun day with you, cordie! I wish we lived closer so we could visit more often. Thanks for driving all that way,Joe the drive back wasn't too bad. [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


How wonderful!!! You both look fabulous! You are such a great story-teller, Joanna.


----------



## gracekelly

Joannadyne said:


> I'm so happy to share that I'm currently in West Palm Beach. I knew my plane had landed in the right state when I saw this sign:
> View attachment 3854347
> 
> 
> I am here for work but as it turned out it is also
> where we had the "world's smallest TPF meetup," according to my scarf sister, @Cordeliere. That's right, i met *the* magnificent @Cordeliere in person! She was sweet enough to drive across the state of Florida to meet, and I couldn't have been happier.
> 
> We talked scarf (our mutual language) for many minutes before heading out for lunch. Cordie says choose a lunch spot. Heh heh, there is a place just across the street from H... how convee-hee-nient! But on the drive, we stop abruptly on the bridge. What's this? It seems this reality is too good to be true, the street splits in half and rises a full 90 degrees before us! We must be dreaming within our dream, ala Inception!
> View attachment 3854350
> 
> View attachment 3854351
> 
> View attachment 3854352
> 
> 
> We gasp. Cordie gets out of the car ready to battle Leonardo DiCaprio in this surreal dream. But he's nowhere to be found. Victory is ours by default!
> 
> OK, OK, it was only a drawbridge, but wow, I've never seen one like this, it was quite spectacular. [emoji23]
> 
> We pull up on beautiful Worth Ave, the playground of the 1%, but I guess there aren't a lot of one-percenters; the street is fairly dead. We walk up the street, presumably to find the restaurant but who are we kidding?? Once in the vicinity, one simply cannot fight H's gravitational pull, no matter how hard the tummy grumbles, so we step into the Hallowed Hall.
> 
> Cordie looks for a bracelet. I look for one, too. They don't have anything in stock that we like. Boo! We move on to silkier pastures... we try on some 140 silk twills, but they are not working for us. In cordie's case, that format doesn't do anything for her. In my case, the yellow in Aloha made me look jaundiced. We continue, straight into scarf nirvana when we discover the new losanges! Helllllllooooooo, pretty thing! We fall into a blissful scarf trance.
> View attachment 3854355
> 
> View attachment 3854356
> 
> 
> But then H man says, "No pictures, please!" So that ends the visual tour of our antics at H.
> 
> However, cordie finds a beautiful pink/green losange that has her name all over it, even though the light colors are not normally in her wheelhouse. It is very very very beautiful on her, but don't take my word on it!
> 
> Here are some of the ways you can tie it, as modeled by the ever-stunning Cordeliere!
> View attachment 3854357
> 
> View attachment 3854358
> 
> View attachment 3854359
> 
> View attachment 3854360
> 
> 
> I had such a fun day with you, cordie! I wish we lived closer so we could visit more often. Thanks for driving all that way,Joe the drive back wasn't too bad. [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


You went to lunch at Taboo?  
Not much happening in October down there. Worth Ave will be even deader after H moves the end of the year. Did you get to Chanel?


----------



## EmileH

Glad you guys had such a great time!


----------



## FizzyWater

prepster said:


> Lol!  I find it a p.i.t.a to work with people in general.  I (apparently) think so differently that it is hard to get that across.  Although it's also possible that I s$ck at communicating. Sometimes I think my dream job would be a forest ranger, out all alooone on some outpost in the middle of nowhere.  Just me and the bears...
> 
> Edit:  And a years supply of Twizzlers.​



My plan in college was to find some lab somewhere and hide in it and never have to talk to anyone but my researcher boss.  Now I'm a bit more extroverted, and very opinionated about how things should run, so I talk to everyone to get things the way they should be.  I still vacillate - somewhat unpredictably - between extrovert and introvert.  To quote _Clerks_:

Dante Hicks: You hate people!
Randal Graves: But I love gatherings. Isn't it ironic?


----------



## Joannadyne

FizzyWater said:


> My plan in college was to find some lab somewhere and hide in it and never have to talk to anyone but my researcher boss.  Now I'm a bit more extroverted, and very opinionated about how things should run, so I talk to everyone to get things the way they should be.  I still vacillate - somewhat unpredictably - between extrovert and introvert.  To quote _Clerks_:
> 
> Dante Hicks: You hate people!
> Randal Graves: But I love gatherings. Isn't it ironic?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] That's brilliant! I'm more the opposite, though. I love people but don't like big gatherings as much. I also toggle between extroversion and introversion.


----------



## Joannadyne

gracekelly said:


> You went to lunch at Taboo?
> Not much happening in October down there. Worth Ave will be even deader after H moves the end of the year. Did you get to Chanel?



Yes, Taboo! I liked it, nice old-school atmosphere. And yes, at H, they excitedly told us about the move and how their new site will encompass two stories and the anchor store of the new shopping area (forgot what it's called). 

We walked along the rest of Worth Ave, mostly window shopping, since the majority of the shops had closed by then, including Chanel. It's a beautiful street to stroll, we were two flaneueses enjoying the fine afternoon. [emoji4]


----------



## FizzyWater

I'm also going to play the resident communist on the board and point out that most service people are a) paid terribly, b) understaffed, and c) not backed up by their bosses.

a) Starting wages for most service jobs?  Maybe a dollar more an hour than I was making as a temp... 20 years ago.  I read article after article about how businesses are trying so hard to find and keep employees - advertise creatively, shorten hours to accommodate daycare, etc.  Every once in a while they try raising the pay and: _weirdly_, *miraculously*, they're able to find people.  But then this is all forgotten in the next article.
b) Along with that, especially at chain stores, the store manager is under constant pressure from above to keep wages down, so they schedule as few people as possible, and send people home early when things are quiet.  So when there's a rush?  That salesperson has no backup.  (That receptionist has no extra massage therapists to offer.)  (And her coworker has been sent home early losing half her daily wage.)
c) "The customer is always right", so if the salesperson tries to enforce a rule she knows the manager will come out and humiliatingly overrule her.  If she doesn't enforce a rule, it can come out of her own pocket, or cost her job.  (If that receptionist tries to offer you a freebie for a later massage, her boss won't honor it.  So she freezes and tries to look placating.  You glare at her but don't try to get her fired - it worked!)

And at the next downturn, no matter how much her manager tries to protect her, the job is gone anyway.  She's just a widget, and paid and treated as such.

Don't get me wrong, I rant a lot about bad customer service, and I'd deal poorly with supervising folks in those industries.  But I also know a lot of people in jobs like that, and they give their hardest effort and deepest loyalty to situations that from my personal privilege I can only think of as abusive.  

tl;dr:  Eat the rich!  Also, I love my H scarves.  "I am large, I contain multitudes."


----------



## FizzyWater

Also, I'm grumpy from the air quality.  The hurricane that hit Ireland yesterday picked up Saharan dust and spread it out all over northern Europe.  I can't see the sun and I'm working on a spectacularly sore throat and headache.  Blah.  I hope you guys in England are ok.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> So terrible about these fires, and how basically all we can do is donate some money and watch it unfold from 3,000 miles away.
> 
> I am feeling a bit less achy today since I had a nice day of pampering yesterday. Got a manicure and massage, then went for a tour at the art museum. Being there always centers me and relaxes me for some reason. I haven’t been sleeping much lately; I think it is latent stress/grief from losing both of my remaining grandparents in the last month. My massage itself yesterday was pretty good, but the experience surrounding it was not, so I probably will not be going back to that place. They were running half an hour late, and when I said I had somewhere to be later and needed things to get moving, the woman at the front desk’s idea of a solution was offering to change my hour long massage to a 30 minute massage! I just looked at her and shook my head slowly with my eyebrows raised. What kind of response is that?! So I was already aggravated by the time I was on the table. My search for a massage place that doesn’t charge $180 for an hour long session AND understands professionalism will continue.


My condolences on your loss, cafe.



weN84 said:


> @papertiger You're too kind! I promise I won't fight you over the same items though!
> 
> Let's compare notes on the H&M x Erdem collection then. These are the few that I like:
> View attachment 3852868
> 
> I like this but not sure I like it enough at £100.
> View attachment 3852869
> 
> Love this dress but I don't do anything cut-outs so it's mighty tempting to buy the dress and cut off the top just to keep the flare skirt as this print is better than the flare skirt that they have.
> View attachment 3852870
> 
> I'm not much of a floral person by any stretch but am drawn to this perhaps by the harmonious colors. That said, if I were to buy this, I won't wear it with the black sash as that's much too feminine for me. I'd pair it with a thin belt or perhaps removed the belt loops entirely.
> View attachment 3852871
> 
> This is most likely what I'll actually end up with, a brooch since my guess is that more often that not my sizes tend to sell out quickly.
> View attachment 3852872
> 
> Love these slip-ons, a fun take on athleisure but at £140!?
> 
> And I'm not queing round the block for this collection or any collection for that matter but will try likely try my luck online.


These are lovely. Thanks for the pics!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme sorry for the loss of your grandparents. I hope everyone is doing well with all of the weather and fire issues.
> 
> I don't have much to report. I had a few nice long weekends away to visit friends. It was good to have a break. This should help me to get through until my Paris trip.
> 
> I'm one month into my weekly olaplex treatments. I'm definitely seeing a difference in the texture of my hair.
> 
> There is finally a slight chill on the air today so I pulled out a tweed jacket to wear.
> 
> I made an appointment for the London RandP store when I'm there. Thanks everyone for the info. I'll report back about my experience.
> 
> Have a great week everyone.


I’m excited for you on your upcoming trip. It will be wonderful. 



Genie27 said:


> Today I'm wearing an old linen tshirt, old velvet skinnies, and flats. I had a rough weekend, where I had to go to my office at 2 am on Saturday, because the burglar alarm was triggered. Turned out to be a false alarm - probably some vagrant or drunk bouncing into the front glass, hard enough to trigger the alarm. The previous night, someone broke into the place next door - smashed the glass door with a rock, to take the cash box, so I was a shaking wreck when I had to go down there, but thankfully no glass was broken and the door was still locked. It's a bit skeevy neighbourhood, and I was surprised by how many people were still walking about at 2am.
> 
> It does not help that BF seemed to think that I should not have gone to check. If I was staying at his place I would have made him come with me. But it's not like I could ask anyone else to drive 20 miles to check when I'm just five minutes away. He would certainly have come down if it was a genuine break-in (we've had those before at our old location). I ended up staying up till 4 am so I could fall into bed exhausted, rather than lie awake and freak out about possibilities.
> 
> Anyway, it took up a lot of mental space, and now I'm wiped. And my production guy is insisting that the alarm was triggered by a blown tire on our delivery cart. (that he filled air in, just earlier that day) *&^@#$*^%


Glad it was a false alarm. That is scary.


----------



## Moirai

FizzyWater said:


> Also, I'm grumpy from the air quality.  The hurricane that hit Ireland yesterday picked up Saharan dust and spread it out all over northern Europe.  I can't see the sun and I'm working on a spectacularly sore throat and headache.  Blah.  I hope you guys in England are ok.


Hope conditions improve soon. Take care.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MS, you beat me on the boots....mine were (gasp) in the high 2s [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] at least you wear yours.

Genie, so sorry about the trouble, but glad everything is ok!

Joanna and Cordeliere, sounds like a fabulous visit!!! Love the scarf pics. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]

Stuff happening with DS....good but stressful. Please send good vibes!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> I'm so happy to share that I'm currently in West Palm Beach. I knew my plane had landed in the right state when I saw this sign:
> View attachment 3854347
> 
> 
> I am here for work but as it turned out it is also
> where we had the "world's smallest TPF meetup," according to my scarf sister, @Cordeliere. That's right, i met *the* magnificent @Cordeliere in person! She was sweet enough to drive across the state of Florida to meet, and I couldn't have been happier.
> 
> We talked scarf (our mutual language) for many minutes before heading out for lunch. Cordie says choose a lunch spot. Heh heh, there is a place just across the street from H... how convee-hee-nient! But on the drive, we stop abruptly on the bridge. What's this? It seems this reality is too good to be true, the street splits in half and rises a full 90 degrees before us! We must be dreaming within our dream, ala Inception!
> View attachment 3854350
> 
> View attachment 3854351
> 
> View attachment 3854352
> 
> 
> We gasp. Cordie gets out of the car ready to battle Leonardo DiCaprio in this surreal dream. But he's nowhere to be found. Victory is ours by default!
> 
> OK, OK, it was only a drawbridge, but wow, I've never seen one like this, it was quite spectacular. [emoji23]
> 
> We pull up on beautiful Worth Ave, the playground of the 1%, but I guess there aren't a lot of one-percenters; the street is fairly dead. We walk up the street, presumably to find the restaurant but who are we kidding?? Once in the vicinity, one simply cannot fight H's gravitational pull, no matter how hard the tummy grumbles, so we step into the Hallowed Hall.
> 
> Cordie looks for a bracelet. I look for one, too. They don't have anything in stock that we like. Boo! We move on to silkier pastures... we try on some 140 silk twills, but they are not working for us. In cordie's case, that format doesn't do anything for her. In my case, the yellow in Aloha made me look jaundiced. We continue, straight into scarf nirvana when we discover the new losanges! Helllllllooooooo, pretty thing! We fall into a blissful scarf trance.
> View attachment 3854355
> 
> View attachment 3854356
> 
> 
> But then H man says, "No pictures, please!" So that ends the visual tour of our antics at H.
> 
> However, cordie finds a beautiful pink/green losange that has her name all over it, even though the light colors are not normally in her wheelhouse. It is very very very beautiful on her, but don't take my word on it!
> 
> Here are some of the ways you can tie it, as modeled by the ever-stunning Cordeliere!
> View attachment 3854357
> 
> View attachment 3854358
> 
> View attachment 3854359
> 
> View attachment 3854360
> 
> 
> I had such a fun day with you, cordie! I wish we lived closer so we could visit more often. Thanks for driving all that way,Joe the drive back wasn't too bad. [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


When I heard you guys were meeting up I wanted to set up a nanny-cam to catch all your antics. So, thanks for sharing! Now your travels need to take you to the greater NYC area please.


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> MS, you beat me on the boots....mine were (gasp) in the high 2s [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] at least you wear yours.
> 
> Genie, so sorry about the trouble, but glad everything is ok!
> 
> Joanna and Cordeliere, sounds like a fabulous visit!!! Love the scarf pics. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> Stuff happening with DS....good but stressful. Please send good vibes!!!


Many many good vibes for DS and you and the whole family!! A career in entertainment is always going to be stressful, but hopefully also rewarding as heck. You are so energetic and supportive - be sure to take care of yourself also.


----------



## cafecreme15

FizzyWater said:


> Also, I'm grumpy from the air quality.  The hurricane that hit Ireland yesterday picked up Saharan dust and spread it out all over northern Europe.  I can't see the sun and I'm working on a spectacularly sore throat and headache.  Blah.  I hope you guys in England are ok.


So sorry, Fizzy! Did you at least see the red sun phenomenon I read about on the news?


----------



## prepster

Joannadyne said:


> I'm so happy to share that I'm currently in West Palm Beach. I knew my plane had landed in the right state when I saw this sign:
> View attachment 3854347
> 
> 
> I am here for work but as it turned out it is also
> where we had the "world's smallest TPF meetup," according to my scarf sister, @Cordeliere. That's right, i met *the* magnificent @Cordeliere in person! She was sweet enough to drive across the state of Florida to meet, and I couldn't have been happier.
> 
> We talked scarf (our mutual language) for many minutes before heading out for lunch. Cordie says choose a lunch spot. Heh heh, there is a place just across the street from H... how convee-hee-nient! But on the drive, we stop abruptly on the bridge. What's this? It seems this reality is too good to be true, the street splits in half and rises a full 90 degrees before us! We must be dreaming within our dream, ala Inception!
> View attachment 3854350
> 
> View attachment 3854351
> 
> View attachment 3854352
> 
> 
> We gasp. Cordie gets out of the car ready to battle Leonardo DiCaprio in this surreal dream. But he's nowhere to be found. Victory is ours by default!
> 
> OK, OK, it was only a drawbridge, but wow, I've never seen one like this, it was quite spectacular. [emoji23]
> 
> We pull up on beautiful Worth Ave, the playground of the 1%, but I guess there aren't a lot of one-percenters; the street is fairly dead. We walk up the street, presumably to find the restaurant but who are we kidding?? Once in the vicinity, one simply cannot fight H's gravitational pull, no matter how hard the tummy grumbles, so we step into the Hallowed Hall.
> 
> Cordie looks for a bracelet. I look for one, too. They don't have anything in stock that we like. Boo! We move on to silkier pastures... we try on some 140 silk twills, but they are not working for us. In cordie's case, that format doesn't do anything for her. In my case, the yellow in Aloha made me look jaundiced. We continue, straight into scarf nirvana when we discover the new losanges! Helllllllooooooo, pretty thing! We fall into a blissful scarf trance.
> View attachment 3854355
> 
> View attachment 3854356
> 
> 
> But then H man says, "No pictures, please!" So that ends the visual tour of our antics at H.
> 
> However, cordie finds a beautiful pink/green losange that has her name all over it, even though the light colors are not normally in her wheelhouse. It is very very very beautiful on her, but don't take my word on it!
> 
> Here are some of the ways you can tie it, as modeled by the ever-stunning Cordeliere!
> View attachment 3854357
> 
> View attachment 3854358
> 
> View attachment 3854359
> 
> View attachment 3854360
> 
> 
> I had such a fun day with you, cordie! I wish we lived closer so we could visit more often. Thanks for driving all that way,Joe the drive back wasn't too bad. [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]



Thank you, thank you for sharing!  I needed that bright spot this morning!  It sounds like you had so much fun, and you both look marvelous!


----------



## cafecreme15

FizzyWater said:


> I'm also going to play the resident communist on the board and point out that most service people are a) paid terribly, b) understaffed, and c) not backed up by their bosses.
> 
> a) Starting wages for most service jobs?  Maybe a dollar more an hour than I was making as a temp... 20 years ago.  I read article after article about how businesses are trying so hard to find and keep employees - advertise creatively, shorten hours to accommodate daycare, etc.  Every once in a while they try raising the pay and: _weirdly_, *miraculously*, they're able to find people.  But then this is all forgotten in the next article.
> b) Along with that, especially at chain stores, the store manager is under constant pressure from above to keep wages down, so they schedule as few people as possible, and send people home early when things are quiet.  So when there's a rush?  That salesperson has no backup.  (That receptionist has no extra massage therapists to offer.)  (And her coworker has been sent home early losing half her daily wage.)
> c) "The customer is always right", so if the salesperson tries to enforce a rule she knows the manager will come out and humiliatingly overrule her.  If she doesn't enforce a rule, it can come out of her own pocket, or cost her job.  (If that receptionist tries to offer you a freebie for a later massage, her boss won't honor it.  So she freezes and tries to look placating.  You glare at her but don't try to get her fired - it worked!)
> 
> And at the next downturn, no matter how much her manager tries to protect her, the job is gone anyway.  She's just a widget, and paid and treated as such.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I rant a lot about bad customer service, and I'd deal poorly with supervising folks in those industries.  But I also know a lot of people in jobs like that, and they give their hardest effort and deepest loyalty to situations that from my personal privilege I can only think of as abusive.
> 
> tl;dr:  Eat the rich!  Also, I love my H scarves.  "I am large, I contain multitudes."


Trust me,  I understand how difficult being in client-facing customer service can be! I worked at a bookstore part time in high school during the summers. Thankfully I didn't need the wages to support myself, just as a little spare pocket money, and I remember waiting around for them to call me and hopefully give me some hours. I'm always very nice to service people because I know how tough other people are on them when a lot of times it's out of their control, such as when I called Comcast and was able to get them to lower my bill just by being nice and calm. I just thought the massage receptionist made a silly suggestion; would've been better to just offer to reschedule my massage all together, or do half now, half another time, but oh well. I have let it go because it is the definition of first world problem haha!


----------



## prepster

FizzyWater said:


> Also, I'm grumpy from the air quality.  The hurricane that hit Ireland yesterday picked up Saharan dust and spread it out all over northern Europe.  I can't see the sun and I'm working on a spectacularly sore throat and headache.  Blah.  I hope you guys in England are ok.



Oh rats.    I hope you feel better soon.  It's weird isn't it, how one can suffer from allergies from Saharan dust in northern Europe?  It's a small world.  The weather does seem to be changing.  They say that only 15 hurricanes have passed within 200 nautical miles of the Azores since they started monitoring such things in the mid-1800s.  They don't usually form that far east of the U.S., and then to go west and turn sharply north is especially strange.


----------



## cafecreme15

I've been to Worth Ave a couple of times, but not for a long while. I remember getting exceptional service in the LV store, but terrible service at Tory Burch. It was a busy place back then, but I think this might've been pre-recession.


----------



## FizzyWater

cafecreme15 said:


> So sorry, Fizzy! Did you at least see the red sun phenomenon I read about on the news?



I did!  I was thinking, "Hey, that's weird, it's just like when I was in Seattle and the wildfire smoke was so bad," and then realized what it was.  The sun is super pretty, but I'll pass in the future.


----------



## FizzyWater

cafecreme15 said:


> Trust me,  I understand how difficult being in client-facing customer service can be! I worked at a bookstore part time in high school during the summers. Thankfully I didn't need the wages to support myself, just as a little spare pocket money, and I remember waiting around for them to call me and hopefully give me some hours. I'm always very nice to service people because I know how tough other people are on them when a lot of times it's out of their control, such as when I called Comcast and was able to get them to lower my bill just by being nice and calm. I just thought the massage receptionist made a silly suggestion; would've been better to just offer to reschedule my massage all together, or do half now, half another time, but oh well. I have let it go because it is the definition of first world problem haha!



Yeah, I have my rants about customer service too, and your situation was irritating!  I just worried that the conversation was veering off to "kids these days" land and wanted to point out that it's not *just* bad workers, it can be a badly structured system.


----------



## FizzyWater

prepster said:


> Oh rats.    I hope you feel better soon.  It's weird isn't it, how one can suffer from allergies from Saharan dust in northern Europe?  It's a small world.  The weather does seem to be changing.  They say that only 15 hurricanes have passed within 200 nautical miles of the Azores since they started monitoring such things in the mid-1800s.  They don't usually form that far east of the U.S., and then to go west and turn sharply north is especially strange.


Thanks, prepster!  I feel a lot better.  Here's hoping Ireland/England/Scotland come through with minimal damage!


----------



## Genie27

I present like an extrovert but need down time to recharge. And while I like the whole process of dressing up and making an entrance at parties, once I've met everyone I either want to leave or sit in a corner with friends or watch people.

I do like hanging out with extroverts at parties because they carry so much of the conversation.


Joannadyne said:


> I'm so happy to share that I'm currently in West Palm Beach. I knew my plane had landed in the right state when I saw this sign:
> View attachment 3854347
> 
> 
> I am here for work but as it turned out it is also
> where we had the "world's smallest TPF meetup," according to my scarf sister, @Cordeliere. That's right, i met *the* magnificent @Cordeliere in person! She was sweet enough to drive across the state of Florida to meet, and I couldn't have been happier.
> 
> We talked scarf (our mutual language) for many minutes before heading out for lunch. Cordie says choose a lunch spot. Heh heh, there is a place just across the street from H... how convee-hee-nient! But on the drive, we stop abruptly on the bridge. What's this? It seems this reality is too good to be true, the street splits in half and rises a full 90 degrees before us! We must be dreaming within our dream, ala Inception!
> View attachment 3854350
> 
> View attachment 3854351
> 
> View attachment 3854352
> 
> 
> We gasp. Cordie gets out of the car ready to battle Leonardo DiCaprio in this surreal dream. But he's nowhere to be found. Victory is ours by default!
> 
> OK, OK, it was only a drawbridge, but wow, I've never seen one like this, it was quite spectacular. [emoji23]
> 
> We pull up on beautiful Worth Ave, the playground of the 1%, but I guess there aren't a lot of one-percenters; the street is fairly dead. We walk up the street, presumably to find the restaurant but who are we kidding?? Once in the vicinity, one simply cannot fight H's gravitational pull, no matter how hard the tummy grumbles, so we step into the Hallowed Hall.
> 
> Cordie looks for a bracelet. I look for one, too. They don't have anything in stock that we like. Boo! We move on to silkier pastures... we try on some 140 silk twills, but they are not working for us. In cordie's case, that format doesn't do anything for her. In my case, the yellow in Aloha made me look jaundiced. We continue, straight into scarf nirvana when we discover the new losanges! Helllllllooooooo, pretty thing! We fall into a blissful scarf trance.
> View attachment 3854355
> 
> View attachment 3854356
> 
> 
> But then H man says, "No pictures, please!" So that ends the visual tour of our antics at H.
> 
> However, cordie finds a beautiful pink/green losange that has her name all over it, even though the light colors are not normally in her wheelhouse. It is very very very beautiful on her, but don't take my word on it!
> 
> Here are some of the ways you can tie it, as modeled by the ever-stunning Cordeliere!
> View attachment 3854357
> 
> View attachment 3854358
> 
> View attachment 3854359
> 
> View attachment 3854360
> 
> 
> I had such a fun day with you, cordie! I wish we lived closer so we could visit more often. Thanks for driving all that way,Joe the drive back wasn't too bad. [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


Fantastic story, Joanna! I was on the edge of my seat. Glad you guys had a good time.

One question though - I didn't get the reference to the right state, with the Companion Care sign...


----------



## cafecreme15

FizzyWater said:


> Yeah, I have my rants about customer service too, and your situation was irritating!  I just worried that the conversation was veering off to "kids these days" land and wanted to point out that it's not *just* bad workers, it can be a badly structured system.


Of course! And I'm a part of the "kids these days" generation (yay millennials), so I get it haha. Wasn't it Socrates who was first on record lamenting that the next generation was lazy, no good, and would bring about the collapse of civilization? "Kids these days *eyeroll*" has been a complaint for thousands of years, and yet here we all are!


----------



## Genie27

Here's my outfit today, and the cutest discovery of detail....it's almost invisible unless you look at it from the underside...from the front and above you can't even see it.


----------



## scarf1

@Cordeliere and @Joannadyne - sounds like you had a great time! Funnily enough, I saw the new lozenges for the first time today at the Venice store. I did try one on, but not sure if they are for me. They had recently moved to a very small space while the original location is being expanded- something they are quite excited about, also. I did buy a scarf, but not a lozenge.
At any rate, we had a magical arrival into Venice yesterday- private water taxi from the airport to our hotel and a warm sunny afternoon-  DH and I felt like honeymooners! Then dinner with a view . This morning we woke up to thick fog. It cleared a bit but now the fog is thickening up again. Oh well, it is still wonderful here.
San Marco on a foggy morning


After visit to H- temp location.


Dessert today- fresh berries with ice cream - including fragolini( tiny wild strawberries). Yum.




Taken this afternoon during a brief sunny time.






Purchase today flowers of South Africa - souvenir 



Site of last nights romantic dinner. We had a table next to the canal. It was dark. So city lights and lights of the ferries passing by. Failed to take a pic last night.


----------



## Genie27

I tried out the losanges in San Francisco - they have an easy, elegant insouciance that I quite liked, but I feel like I want my shawls on the substantial and practical side, especially at those price points.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I present like an extrovert but need down time to recharge. And while I like the whole process of dressing up and making an entrance at parties, once I've met everyone I either want to leave or sit in a corner with friends or watch people.
> 
> I do like hanging out with extroverts at parties because they carry so much of the conversation.
> 
> Fantastic story, Joanna! I was on the edge of my seat. Glad you guys had a good time.
> 
> One question though -* I didn't get the reference to the right state, with the Companion Care sign..*.


Florida has many retirees and older people who have home health care aides i.e. companion care.


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> Florida has many retirees and older people who have home health care aides i.e. companion care.


Ah, I see. That makes sense. We usually designate them as family or accessible washrooms.


----------



## gracekelly

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere and @Joannadyne - sounds like you had a great time! Funnily enough, I saw the new lozenges for the first time today at the Venice store. I did try one on, but not sure if they are for me. They had recently moved to a very small space while the original location is being expanded- something they are quite excited about, also. I did buy a scarf, but not a lozenge.
> At any rate, we had a magical arrival into Venice yesterday- private water taxi from the airport to our hotel and a warm sunny afternoon-  DH and I felt like honeymooners! Then dinner with a view . This morning we woke up to thick fog. It cleared a bit but now the fog is thickening up again. Oh well, it is still wonderful here.
> San Marco on a foggy morning
> View attachment 3854696
> 
> After visit to H- temp location.
> View attachment 3854700
> 
> Dessert today- fresh berries with ice cream - including fragolini( tiny wild strawberries). Yum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854701
> 
> Taken this afternoon during a brief sunny time.
> View attachment 3854703
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854704
> 
> 
> Purchase today flowers of South Africa - souvenir
> View attachment 3854705
> 
> 
> Site of last nights romantic dinner. We had a table next to the canal. It was dark. So city lights and lights of the ferries passing by. Failed to take a pic last night.
> View attachment 3854709


Have a wonderful time!  The weather looks good and not too hot.  Last time I was there it was hot and humid and too many tourists.  I love wandering around and seeing where people live on the canals and shop from boats filled with produce.  My favorite was the wine shop where you brought in your carafe or bottle and they filled it up.  White or red, no vintages


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Ah, I see. That makes sense. We usually designate them as family or accessible washrooms.


I used to go to Palm Beach area all the time when my mom was still alive.  When you went to the grocery store all you saw were people with walkers and aides.  I would take my mom to H  and Chanel with me and they would make such a fuss over her, which she totally loved.  I bought some of my best pieces at both boutiques.


----------



## scarf1

gracekelly said:


> Have a wonderful time!  The weather looks good and not too hot.  Last time I was there it was hot and humid and too many tourists.  I love wandering around and seeing where people live on the canals and shop from boats filled with produce.  My favorite was the wine shop where you brought in your carafe or bottle and they filled it up.  White or red, no vintages


Thanks! Haven't seen that yet- in fact had been wondering where the locals  calls buy food- that makes sense!
There are still a lot of tourists, but hopefully less than the summer.


----------



## gracekelly

scarf1 said:


> Thanks! Haven't seen that yet- in fact had been wondering where the locals  calls buy food- that makes sense!
> There are still a lot of tourists, but hopefully less than the summer.


Yes enterprising people bring foods  on their boats from the Rialto market.  It is unrealistic for a certain % of the population to get there over the bridges etc.   Of course the full time population is dwindling and many shops for locals have become  restaurants or souvenir shops.I   think they are still working on the "gates"  to hold the ocean back and it is called the MOSE project.  It may be finished soon.  Excavations have shown how much lower the water level was hundreds of years ago.  Just wander around and have fun!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Fizzy, please please don't be a communist!


----------



## nicole0612

FizzyWater said:


> Yeah, I have my rants about customer service too, and your situation was irritating!  I just worried that the conversation was veering off to "kids these days" land and wanted to point out that it's not *just* bad workers, it can be a badly structured system.



No need to qualify your post; you are absolutely right, and it is an important thing to remember because it is quite hard to be truly empathetic and imagine what life and circumstances are for those who are "annoying us" when we are busy and irritated. I am just as guilty as anyone. It takes a constant and intentional effort, but we probably use more mental space thinking about jewelry, hair or clothing choices than on concern for the majority of people who truthfully have a very difficult time getting by. Yes, some of us may have had jobs in menial customer service at some time growing up, but there is a huge difference between a job that we know is temporary and a job that we need to get from paycheck to paycheck, barely getting by. I just heard a talk recently about how we can read the news of people suffering in other parts of the world and think over how sad it is but that we can do nothing other than donating money. However, there are so many ways that we can stand up for people in our own communities or do something with our own hands, yet we do not jump in. I know so many of you here do volunteer within your communities and I admire and appreciate this. I used to work at a local charity on a regular basis; then when I had my son I took a break; I am ashamed to admit I have not yet gone back, yet I probably spend a couple of hours per day online. I need to get my priorities back in place.


----------



## cafecreme15

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere and @Joannadyne - sounds like you had a great time! Funnily enough, I saw the new lozenges for the first time today at the Venice store. I did try one on, but not sure if they are for me. They had recently moved to a very small space while the original location is being expanded- something they are quite excited about, also. I did buy a scarf, but not a lozenge.
> At any rate, we had a magical arrival into Venice yesterday- private water taxi from the airport to our hotel and a warm sunny afternoon-  DH and I felt like honeymooners! Then dinner with a view . This morning we woke up to thick fog. It cleared a bit but now the fog is thickening up again. Oh well, it is still wonderful here.
> San Marco on a foggy morning
> View attachment 3854696
> 
> After visit to H- temp location.
> View attachment 3854700
> 
> Dessert today- fresh berries with ice cream - including fragolini( tiny wild strawberries). Yum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854701
> 
> Taken this afternoon during a brief sunny time.
> View attachment 3854703
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854704
> 
> 
> Purchase today flowers of South Africa - souvenir
> View attachment 3854705
> 
> 
> Site of last nights romantic dinner. We had a table next to the canal. It was dark. So city lights and lights of the ferries passing by. Failed to take a pic last night.
> View attachment 3854709



What lovely pictures! I hope you are having a wonderful trip. Venice is truly a magical city I like any other, and this is the perfect time of year to go. Cooler, less swampy weather, and a lot less tourists. Venice is a place where you really feel the crowds, so this makes all the difference. There are actually fewer than ~50,000 true Venetians left; that is, Venetians that live in the city proper. Everyone has fled the city, which has become the highest level of tourist trap, for other areas of the Veneto or have left the region all together. Being able to get a sense of the “real” Venice is a experience that is to be savored. 

Also, what sort of scarf is a losange? I can’t picture anything other than a cough drop with this word.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Yes enterprising people bring foods  on their boats from the Rialto market.  It is unrealistic for a certain % of the population to get there over the bridges etc.   Of course the full time population is dwindling and many shops for locals have become  restaurants or souvenir shops.I   think they are still working on the "gates"  to hold the ocean back and it is called the MOSE project.  It may be finished soon.  Excavations have shown how much lower the water level was hundreds of years ago.  Just wander around and have fun!



It’s really amazing how much water levels have changed. The water line is now at the first floor of many palazzos, and ground floors of apartment buildings are uninhabitable because they flood every time it is high tide.


----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere and @Joannadyne - sounds like you had a great time! Funnily enough, I saw the new lozenges for the first time today at the Venice store. I did try one on, but not sure if they are for me. They had recently moved to a very small space while the original location is being expanded- something they are quite excited about, also. I did buy a scarf, but not a lozenge.
> At any rate, we had a magical arrival into Venice yesterday- private water taxi from the airport to our hotel and a warm sunny afternoon-  DH and I felt like honeymooners! Then dinner with a view . This morning we woke up to thick fog. It cleared a bit but now the fog is thickening up again. Oh well, it is still wonderful here.
> San Marco on a foggy morning
> View attachment 3854696
> 
> After visit to H- temp location.
> View attachment 3854700
> 
> Dessert today- fresh berries with ice cream - including fragolini( tiny wild strawberries). Yum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854701
> 
> Taken this afternoon during a brief sunny time.
> View attachment 3854703
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854704
> 
> 
> Purchase today flowers of South Africa - souvenir
> View attachment 3854705
> 
> 
> Site of last nights romantic dinner. We had a table next to the canal. It was dark. So city lights and lights of the ferries passing by. Failed to take a pic last night.
> View attachment 3854709



I hope you are having a wonderful trip. Thanks for sharing the photos with us. The FoSA scarf is one of my recent favorites, congrats on the souvenir


----------



## Cordeliere

Joann did a marvelous job of reporting on the world's smallest purse forum meetup.  We had such a good time.   Lots and lots of laughs.   It was a meeting of the jewel tone twins or the sisterhood of the traveling purple scarf.   We spent some time speculating about all of you.   How many maids does the person with the world's largest scarf collection have?   What if people that we think live in exotic locations are really posting from Jersey City?    Is there really a secret part of TPF than is by invitation only?  And we shared lots of stories.    Joann topped me on the biggest scarf bargain.   I bought  a Steppes once for $10.   Joann bought an authentic vintage Hermes scarf for $1.   That is not a topo.   Try and top that.

There is a part of our adventure that Joann left out.   After our Hermes visit, when we went window shopping on Worth Ave. , we spotted 5 Hermes bags in the window of A.B. Levy's.   This was right after a store that specialized in cheezy statement necklaces, so we were primed for "faux".   These Birkins, Kellys, and Drag bags had tags on the that had numbers like 48 or 49.  We are snorting that for that price, how can they even sell faux Hermes.  It takes real nerve to sell fake across the street from the boutique.     I insisted we go and an look so we can make fun of them.   Well it turned out they weren't faux and those weren't prices, they were auction numbers.   opps 

It was fun to look at the drag bags.   They had 3.   I had never seen one of the large ones IRL.   I had been pondering buying a 35 drag, but after popping it up on my shoulder, I realized felt like having a tree trunk under my arm.   Joann had better size experience.   The Kelly was a 32 which Joann discovered was perfect for her.   If anyone is looking for a bordeaux 30 croc B,  or a croc kelly, or a chamonix drag, Levy's auction is Oct 30.   BTW, I noticed that sales people treat me differently when I have an orange bag on my wrist.   I think I will from this day henceforth carry an empty Hermes bag with me any time I shop.

Before going to Palm Beach,  Momasaurus had asked me if I had a wish list for Hermes.   My swift answer was short:  an instant and fabulous connection with an SA.  Those of you who have read my postings over time know that I suffer from that malady known as boutique phobia.   And I have yet to meet an SA that I thought I would enjoy having a relationship with.   Momasaurus has given me desensitization therapy at 3 different boutiques, but without her at my side, I am basically suspicious and fearful when I walk in the door.

So Joann & I walk into the Hermes boutique and are helped by a guy named Chuck.   Chuck is new and can't find anything.   The other SAs have to help him locate things.   He is putting out the effort but is just new.   I asked if they had a Kelly extreme in anemone, and he admitted he would not know what anemone is.    He had me at that.  Here is an SA who knows less than I do.   This is awesome.   I said "you are not scary and intimidating like other SAs."  The experienced SA who was helping him half laughed and half snorted.   You could hear the wheels turning in her head as she asked herself "am I scary and intimidating?" and then "am I ok with that? yeah. Am I right amount of intimidating? Hmm."

Anyway, Joann and I were interesting enough that she wasn't mean to poor Chuck like the other SAs were.   And she was fascinated by my porc Kelly and told Chuck he had to see this because Hermes doesn't make this anymore and they have to learn from clients.   Then you could hear the wheels in my head turning as I mulled "What?  Learn from moi?"   At this point I am feeling emboldened and offer up that I have a 1950 vache kelly.   Have I mentioned my French sucks?  Who knew that vache sounds like vash?   Not feeling so cool after that.   So I think Chuck and I can have a relationship--the blind leading the blind.   Now the only problem is there is never anything I want to buy in boutiques.   It takes me two or three seasons to decide I like something and by then it is only in the secondary market.    But one problem at a time.  I am like the dog chasing a car who doesn't know what to do with it now that I caught it.

All in all it was a very helpful trip.   Buy trying one on, I figured out giant silks are not for me.   And as I mentioned, I learned that a 35 drag is not for me.   Joann taught my tying-challenged self how to tie the asymmetrical knot.   She let me play with her 70 to see if that will work for me and the answer is yes.   She let me play with her 90 ELEK.   ELEK is one of those designs that I love and just can't figure out if it will work for me.   More hands on experience was helpful.   All and all, it was very educational for me, and tremendously fun.

And yes I did get the pink and green losange.   I admit to feeling ambivalent about it.   I really love the format.   It is great for my casual lifestyle.   I like, but don't love, the pattern and color.  Hoping I can use pale pink and green as a neutral with my jewel tone wardrobe.   I almost never make impulse buys.  I had no plan to even look at this, and then I walked out with it.    I plan to combat my ambivalence by wearing it to death.

And yes Joann, I had a safe trip back.   On the two lane roads that connect the Florida coasts, there are almost no towns.   I saw more raccoons on the road than cars or trucks.  If things had not gone well, the head line would have been "woman falls asleep driving and is attacked by rabid coon."

The meeting was so fun that I stayed from 1pm til 9pm and was sorry to leave.   Joann, thank you very much for the invitation.   It was definitely worth the drive.   I have heard people say that talking to people at meet ups is like meeting an old friend.   It was definitely that way.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Joann did a marvelous job of reporting on the world's smallest purse forum meetup.  We had such a good time.   Lots and lots of laughs.   It was a meeting of the jewel tone twins or the sisterhood of the traveling purple scarf.   We spent some time speculating about all of you.   How many maids does the person with the world's largest scarf collection have?   What if people that we think live in exotic locations are really posting from Jersey City?    And we shared lots of stories.    Joann topped me on the biggest scarf bargain.   I bought  a Steppes once for $10.   Joann bought an authentic vintage Hermes scarf for $1.   That is not a topo.   Try and top that.
> 
> There is a part of our adventure that Joann left out.   After our Hermes visit, when we went window shopping on Worth Ave. , we spotted 5 Hermes bags in the window of A.B. Levy's.   This was right after a store that specialized in cheezy statement necklaces, so we were primed for "faux".   These Birkins, Kellys, and Drag bags had tags on the that had numbers like 48 or 49.  We are snorting that for that price, how can they even sell faux Hermes.  It takes real nerve to sell fake across the street from the boutique.     I insisted we go and an look so we can make fun of them.   Well it turned out they weren't faux and those weren't prices, they were auction numbers.   opps
> 
> It was fun to look at the drag bags.   They had 3.   I had never seen one of the large ones IRL.   I had been pondering buying a 35 drag, but after popping it up on my shoulder, I realized felt like having a tree trunk under my arm.   Joann had better size experience.   The Kelly was a 32 which Joann discovered was perfect for her.   If anyone is looking for a bordeaux 30 croc B,  or a croc kelly, or a chamonix drag, Levy's auction is Oct 30.   BTW, I noticed that sales people treat me differently when I have an orange bag on my wrist.   I think I will from this day henceforth carry an empty Hermes bag with me any time I shop.
> 
> Before going to Palm Beach,  Momasaurus had asked me if I had a wish list for Hermes.   My swift answer was short:  an instant and fabulous connection with an SA.  Those of you who have read my postings over time know that I suffer from that malady known as boutique phobia.   And I have yet to meet an SA that I thought I would enjoy having a relationship with.   Momasaurus has given me desensitization therapy at 3 different boutiques, but without her at my side, I am basically suspicious and fearful when I walk in the door.
> 
> So Joann & I walk into the Hermes boutique and are helped by a guy named Chuck.   Chuck is new and can't find anything.   The other SAs have to help him locate things.   He is putting out the effort but is just new.   I asked if they had a Kelly extreme in anemone, and he admitted he would not know what anemone is.    He had me at that.  Here is an SA who knows less than I do.   This is awesome.   I said "you are not scary and intimidating like other SAs."  The experienced SA who was helping him half laughed and half snorted.   You could hear the wheels turning in her head as she asked herself "am I scary and intimidating?" and then "am I ok with that? yeah. Am I right amount of intimidating? Hmm."
> 
> Anyway, Joann and I were interesting enough that she wasn't mean to poor Chuck like the other SAs were.   And she was fascinated by my porc Kelly and told Chuck he had to see this because Hermes doesn't make this anymore and they have to learn from clients.   Then you could hear the wheels in my head turning as I mulled "What?  Learn from moi?"   At this point I am feeling emboldened and offer up that I have a 1950 vache kelly.   Have I mentioned my French sucks?  Who knew that vache sounds like vash?   Not feeling so cool after that.   So I think Chuck and I can have a relationship--the blind leading the blind.   Now the only problem is there is never anything I want to buy in boutiques.   It takes me two or three seasons to decide I like something and by then it is only in the secondary market.    But one problem at a time.  I am like the dog chasing a car who doesn't know what to do with it now that I caught it.
> 
> All in all it was a very helpful trip.   Buy trying one on, I figured out giant silks are not for me.   And as I mentioned, I learned that a 35 drag is not for me.   Joann taught my tying-challenged self how to tie the asymmetrical knot.   She let me play with her 70 to see if that will work for me and the answer is yes.   She let me play with her 90 ELEK.   ELEK is one of those designs that I love and just can't figure out if it will work for me.   More hands on experience was helpful.   All and all, it was very educational for me, and tremendously fun.
> 
> And yes I did get the pink and green losange.   I admit to feeling ambivalent about it.   I really love the format.   It is great for my casual lifestyle.   I like, but don't love, the pattern and color.  Hoping I can use pale pink and green as a neutral with my jewel tone wardrobe.   I almost never make impulse buys.  I had no plan to even look at this, and then I walked out with it.    I plan to combat my ambivalence by wearing it to death.
> 
> And yes Joann, I had a safe trip back.   On the two lane roads that connect the Florida coasts, there are almost no towns.   I saw more raccoons on the road than cars or trucks.  If things had not gone well, the head line would have been "woman falls asleep driving and is attacked by rabid coon."
> 
> The meeting was so fun that I stayed from 1pm til 9pm and was sorry to leave.   Joann, thank you very much for the invitation.   It was definitely worth the drive.   I have heard people say that talking to people at meet ups is like meeting an old friend.   It was definitely that way.


Fabulous story!!!  Too bad I didn’t know you were going. I would have prepped you re SA there. I used to get really tired giving tutorials at that boutique. It gets old quickly. 

I think that Worth Ave is like a time trip to the past. I don’t know how some shops pay the rent.   Even my mom who was pretty old thought it was old fashioned


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> Joann did a marvelous job of reporting on the world's smallest purse forum meetup.  We had such a good time.   Lots and lots of laughs.   It was a meeting of the jewel tone twins or the sisterhood of the traveling purple scarf.   We spent some time speculating about all of you.   How many maids does the person with the world's largest scarf collection have?   What if people that we think live in exotic locations are really posting from Jersey City?    Is there really a secret part of TPF than is by invitation only?  And we shared lots of stories.    Joann topped me on the biggest scarf bargain.   I bought  a Steppes once for $10.   Joann bought an authentic vintage Hermes scarf for $1.   That is not a topo.   Try and top that.
> 
> There is a part of our adventure that Joann left out.   After our Hermes visit, when we went window shopping on Worth Ave. , we spotted 5 Hermes bags in the window of A.B. Levy's.   This was right after a store that specialized in cheezy statement necklaces, so we were primed for "faux".   These Birkins, Kellys, and Drag bags had tags on the that had numbers like 48 or 49.  We are snorting that for that price, how can they even sell faux Hermes.  It takes real nerve to sell fake across the street from the boutique.     I insisted we go and an look so we can make fun of them.   Well it turned out they weren't faux and those weren't prices, they were auction numbers.   opps
> 
> It was fun to look at the drag bags.   They had 3.   I had never seen one of the large ones IRL.   I had been pondering buying a 35 drag, but after popping it up on my shoulder, I realized felt like having a tree trunk under my arm.   Joann had better size experience.   The Kelly was a 32 which Joann discovered was perfect for her.   If anyone is looking for a bordeaux 30 croc B,  or a croc kelly, or a chamonix drag, Levy's auction is Oct 30.   BTW, I noticed that sales people treat me differently when I have an orange bag on my wrist.   I think I will from this day henceforth carry an empty Hermes bag with me any time I shop.
> 
> Before going to Palm Beach,  Momasaurus had asked me if I had a wish list for Hermes.   My swift answer was short:  an instant and fabulous connection with an SA.  Those of you who have read my postings over time know that I suffer from that malady known as boutique phobia.   And I have yet to meet an SA that I thought I would enjoy having a relationship with.   Momasaurus has given me desensitization therapy at 3 different boutiques, but without her at my side, I am basically suspicious and fearful when I walk in the door.
> 
> So Joann & I walk into the Hermes boutique and are helped by a guy named Chuck.   Chuck is new and can't find anything.   The other SAs have to help him locate things.   He is putting out the effort but is just new.   I asked if they had a Kelly extreme in anemone, and he admitted he would not know what anemone is.    He had me at that.  Here is an SA who knows less than I do.   This is awesome.   I said "you are not scary and intimidating like other SAs."  The experienced SA who was helping him half laughed and half snorted.   You could hear the wheels turning in her head as she asked herself "am I scary and intimidating?" and then "am I ok with that? yeah. Am I right amount of intimidating? Hmm."
> 
> Anyway, Joann and I were interesting enough that she wasn't mean to poor Chuck like the other SAs were.   And she was fascinated by my porc Kelly and told Chuck he had to see this because Hermes doesn't make this anymore and they have to learn from clients.   Then you could hear the wheels in my head turning as I mulled "What?  Learn from moi?"   At this point I am feeling emboldened and offer up that I have a 1950 vache kelly.   Have I mentioned my French sucks?  Who knew that vache sounds like vash?   Not feeling so cool after that.   So I think Chuck and I can have a relationship--the blind leading the blind.   Now the only problem is there is never anything I want to buy in boutiques.   It takes me two or three seasons to decide I like something and by then it is only in the secondary market.    But one problem at a time.  I am like the dog chasing a car who doesn't know what to do with it now that I caught it.
> 
> All in all it was a very helpful trip.   Buy trying one on, I figured out giant silks are not for me.   And as I mentioned, I learned that a 35 drag is not for me.   Joann taught my tying-challenged self how to tie the asymmetrical knot.   She let me play with her 70 to see if that will work for me and the answer is yes.   She let me play with her 90 ELEK.   ELEK is one of those designs that I love and just can't figure out if it will work for me.   More hands on experience was helpful.   All and all, it was very educational for me, and tremendously fun.
> 
> And yes I did get the pink and green losange.   I admit to feeling ambivalent about it.   I really love the format.   It is great for my casual lifestyle.   I like, but don't love, the pattern and color.  Hoping I can use pale pink and green as a neutral with my jewel tone wardrobe.   I almost never make impulse buys.  I had no plan to even look at this, and then I walked out with it.    I plan to combat my ambivalence by wearing it to death.
> 
> And yes Joann, I had a safe trip back.   On the two lane roads that connect the Florida coasts, there are almost no towns.   I saw more raccoons on the road than cars or trucks.  If things had not gone well, the head line would have been "woman falls asleep driving and is attacked by rabid coon."
> 
> The meeting was so fun that I stayed from 1pm til 9pm and was sorry to leave.   Joann, thank you very much for the invitation.   It was definitely worth the drive.   I have heard people say that talking to people at meet ups is like meeting an old friend.   It was definitely that way.


Hilarious storytelling from you as well, as usual, Cordie! Can I not convince you to start a new career as a writer?  You could be the Floridian David Sedaris. 

And I confess, I live in a basement in Trenton.


----------



## Cordeliere

Thanks Grace and Genie.

In the educational department, there was a pink bag in the window that Joann tells me is the new pink.   I loved it.  Joann was a wearing a tosca double tour and the pink had the same vibrancy as tosca but the tosca had more purple in it.   Can someone who knows their way around a boutique tell me the name of this color?


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Hilarious storytelling from you as well, as usual, Cordie! Can I not convince you to start a new career as a writer?  You could be the Floridian David Sedaris.
> 
> And I confess, I live in a basement in Trenton.



I just googled David Sedaris.   Very inspiring.   I am envisioning my first essay to be entitled Geriatric Fashion in Florida.   I think that will grab a lot of people.   

Trenton.   I knew it.   Poser.


----------



## Genie27

It's probably Rose Pourpre. It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

One more thought from the meetup.  I was reminded of all the people that have said they were hesitant to butt into a chat thread.    If there are any lurkers out there who are hesitant to participate in this thread because everyone seems to know everyone else, get over it.    Please do not deprive the rest of us of your contributions.   Everyone was new once.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> It's probably Rose Pourpre. It's gorgeous!!!



Yes that is it.   Thanks.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> No need to qualify your post; you are absolutely right, and it is an important thing to remember because it is quite hard to be truly empathetic and imagine what life and circumstances are for those who are "annoying us" when we are busy and irritated. I am just as guilty as anyone. It takes a constant and intentional effort, but we probably use more mental space thinking about jewelry, hair or clothing choices than on concern for the majority of people who truthfully have a very difficult time getting by. Yes, some of us may have had jobs in menial customer service at some time growing up, but there is a huge difference between a job that we know is temporary and a job that we need to get from paycheck to paycheck, barely getting by. I just heard a talk recently about how we can read the news of people suffering in other parts of the world and think over how sad it is but that we can do nothing other than donating money. However, there are so many ways that we can stand up for people in our own communities or do something with our own hands, yet we do not jump in. I know so many of you here do volunteer within your communities and I admire and appreciate this. I used to work at a local charity on a regular basis; then when I had my son I took a break; I am ashamed to admit I have not yet gone back, yet I probably spend a couple of hours per day online. I need to get my priorities back in place.


Raising a kid is hard.  Give yourself a break.   There are probably few things finer than doing a good, caring job of raising children.   When they're in college, on their own, whatever, then think about what you else you might do.


----------



## luckylove

Cordeliere said:


> Joann did a marvelous job of reporting on the world's smallest purse forum meetup.  We had such a good time.   Lots and lots of laughs.   It was a meeting of the jewel tone twins or the sisterhood of the traveling purple scarf.   We spent some time speculating about all of you.   How many maids does the person with the world's largest scarf collection have?   What if people that we think live in exotic locations are really posting from Jersey City?    Is there really a secret part of TPF than is by invitation only?  And we shared lots of stories.    Joann topped me on the biggest scarf bargain.   I bought  a Steppes once for $10.   Joann bought an authentic vintage Hermes scarf for $1.   That is not a topo.   Try and top that.
> 
> There is a part of our adventure that Joann left out.   After our Hermes visit, when we went window shopping on Worth Ave. , we spotted 5 Hermes bags in the window of A.B. Levy's.   This was right after a store that specialized in cheezy statement necklaces, so we were primed for "faux".   These Birkins, Kellys, and Drag bags had tags on the that had numbers like 48 or 49.  We are snorting that for that price, how can they even sell faux Hermes.  It takes real nerve to sell fake across the street from the boutique.     I insisted we go and an look so we can make fun of them.   Well it turned out they weren't faux and those weren't prices, they were auction numbers.   opps
> 
> It was fun to look at the drag bags.   They had 3.   I had never seen one of the large ones IRL.   I had been pondering buying a 35 drag, but after popping it up on my shoulder, I realized felt like having a tree trunk under my arm.   Joann had better size experience.   The Kelly was a 32 which Joann discovered was perfect for her.   If anyone is looking for a bordeaux 30 croc B,  or a croc kelly, or a chamonix drag, Levy's auction is Oct 30.   BTW, I noticed that sales people treat me differently when I have an orange bag on my wrist.   I think I will from this day henceforth carry an empty Hermes bag with me any time I shop.
> 
> Before going to Palm Beach,  Momasaurus had asked me if I had a wish list for Hermes.   My swift answer was short:  an instant and fabulous connection with an SA.  Those of you who have read my postings over time know that I suffer from that malady known as boutique phobia.   And I have yet to meet an SA that I thought I would enjoy having a relationship with.   Momasaurus has given me desensitization therapy at 3 different boutiques, but without her at my side, I am basically suspicious and fearful when I walk in the door.
> 
> So Joann & I walk into the Hermes boutique and are helped by a guy named Chuck.   Chuck is new and can't find anything.   The other SAs have to help him locate things.   He is putting out the effort but is just new.   I asked if they had a Kelly extreme in anemone, and he admitted he would not know what anemone is.    He had me at that.  Here is an SA who knows less than I do.   This is awesome.   I said "you are not scary and intimidating like other SAs."  The experienced SA who was helping him half laughed and half snorted.   You could hear the wheels turning in her head as she asked herself "am I scary and intimidating?" and then "am I ok with that? yeah. Am I right amount of intimidating? Hmm."
> 
> Anyway, Joann and I were interesting enough that she wasn't mean to poor Chuck like the other SAs were.   And she was fascinated by my porc Kelly and told Chuck he had to see this because Hermes doesn't make this anymore and they have to learn from clients.   Then you could hear the wheels in my head turning as I mulled "What?  Learn from moi?"   At this point I am feeling emboldened and offer up that I have a 1950 vache kelly.   Have I mentioned my French sucks?  Who knew that vache sounds like vash?   Not feeling so cool after that.   So I think Chuck and I can have a relationship--the blind leading the blind.   Now the only problem is there is never anything I want to buy in boutiques.   It takes me two or three seasons to decide I like something and by then it is only in the secondary market.    But one problem at a time.  I am like the dog chasing a car who doesn't know what to do with it now that I caught it.
> 
> All in all it was a very helpful trip.   Buy trying one on, I figured out giant silks are not for me.   And as I mentioned, I learned that a 35 drag is not for me.   Joann taught my tying-challenged self how to tie the asymmetrical knot.   She let me play with her 70 to see if that will work for me and the answer is yes.   She let me play with her 90 ELEK.   ELEK is one of those designs that I love and just can't figure out if it will work for me.   More hands on experience was helpful.   All and all, it was very educational for me, and tremendously fun.
> 
> And yes I did get the pink and green losange.   I admit to feeling ambivalent about it.   I really love the format.   It is great for my casual lifestyle.   I like, but don't love, the pattern and color.  Hoping I can use pale pink and green as a neutral with my jewel tone wardrobe.   I almost never make impulse buys.  I had no plan to even look at this, and then I walked out with it.    I plan to combat my ambivalence by wearing it to death.
> 
> And yes Joann, I had a safe trip back.   On the two lane roads that connect the Florida coasts, there are almost no towns.   I saw more raccoons on the road than cars or trucks.  If things had not gone well, the head line would have been "woman falls asleep driving and is attacked by rabid coon."
> 
> The meeting was so fun that I stayed from 1pm til 9pm and was sorry to leave.   Joann, thank you very much for the invitation.   It was definitely worth the drive.   I have heard people say that talking to people at meet ups is like meeting an old friend.   It was definitely that way.



Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful adventures with us! What a great story! I am glad you found an SA who made the experience less intimidating. The small gathering sure sounds like you both had a blast!  

I agree that Worth Ave is like stepping back in time... Oddly enough, in a good way to me for sentimental reasons. I have fond memories of my trips there with my Dad when I was a little girl. We both had two art galleries we were particularly fond of. One of which still remains to this day.  I have always enjoyed the time I spent in that area and it was fun to hear all about your adventures together!


----------



## eagle1002us

Marvelous story, Cordy.   I feel like I was there.  Congrats on the losange.  You must show us how you wear it.


----------



## momasaurus

Great story, *Cordie*! You really crack me up. So glad you found Chuck. He sounds perfect and he will be putty in your hands in no time. (I mean: you can learn with each other, LOL)


----------



## eagle1002us

The H site seems to have undergone a new iteration.   The number of colors per scarf seems to be reduced (did they sell out?) and there is automatically an enlarged picture of each scarf.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> Hilarious storytelling from you as well, as usual, Cordie! Can I not convince you to start a new career as a writer?  You could be the Floridian David Sedaris.
> 
> And I confess, I live in a basement in Trenton.



Cordy, I really enjoyed your take as well!

Not to dissuade you from a budding career as a humorist, but the Floridian David Sedaris is named Dave Barry. [emoji6]


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Here's my outfit today, and the cutest discovery of detail....it's almost invisible unless you look at it from the underside...from the front and above you can't even see it.
> View attachment 3854710
> View attachment 3854711



Great outfit! 



scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere and @Joannadyne - sounds like you had a great time! Funnily enough, I saw the new lozenges for the first time today at the Venice store. I did try one on, but not sure if they are for me. They had recently moved to a very small space while the original location is being expanded- something they are quite excited about, also. I did buy a scarf, but not a lozenge.
> At any rate, we had a magical arrival into Venice yesterday- private water taxi from the airport to our hotel and a warm sunny afternoon-  DH and I felt like honeymooners! Then dinner with a view . This morning we woke up to thick fog. It cleared a bit but now the fog is thickening up again. Oh well, it is still wonderful here.
> San Marco on a foggy morning
> View attachment 3854696
> 
> After visit to H- temp location.
> View attachment 3854700
> 
> Dessert today- fresh berries with ice cream - including fragolini( tiny wild strawberries). Yum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854701
> 
> Taken this afternoon during a brief sunny time.
> View attachment 3854703
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854704
> 
> 
> Purchase today flowers of South Africa - souvenir
> View attachment 3854705
> 
> 
> Site of last nights romantic dinner. We had a table next to the canal. It was dark. So city lights and lights of the ferries passing by. Failed to take a pic last night.
> View attachment 3854709



Marvelous pictures!  Thank you for sharing!   



BBC said:


> Cordy, I really enjoyed your take as well!
> 
> Not to dissuade you from a budding career as a humorist, but the Floridian David Sedaris is named Dave Barry. [emoji6]



I love Dave Barry.  He always makes me laugh out loud.  One of my favorites is his take on why women love horses.  :  http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=19910729&slug=1297066


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I present like an extrovert but need down time to recharge. And while I like the whole process of dressing up and making an entrance at parties, once I've met everyone I either want to leave or sit in a corner with friends or watch people.
> 
> *I do like hanging out with extroverts at parties because they carry so much of the conversation.*
> 
> Fantastic story, Joanna! I was on the edge of my seat. Glad you guys had a good time.
> 
> One question though - I didn't get the reference to the right state, with the Companion Care sign...


So true!   And, they need an audience!   And, they appreciate an audience!


----------



## Joannadyne

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Cordie, you are awesome. Yes, good ol' Chuck was more afraid of us than we of him. At one point, as he tried unsuccessfully to undo the clasp on your bracelet, I noticed his hands trembling slightly. That was a new H experience. And he did try so hard to find what we were looking for! I wish Chuck much success.

Oh, I forgot to mention: As we're walking along, we ask each other, "So what do you think of this? How about that?" and at one point, we get to the subject of exotics. Cordie asks me about ostrich. I confess that the pores creep me out a little. I'm more of a croc girl, I say (as if having a croc H bag is ever a situation I'd find myself in! [emoji23]). We continue our walk. Later, back at the hotel, she comes out of the bathroom saying, "So you say you don't like ostrich but what's that on the bathroom counter???"

I stare, uncomprehending. Wut?? I don't own anything ostrich. I can't imagine what she's referring to. 

Then I made the connection. This is the item in question:




It's my makeup brush holder thingy that I think I got as a free gift many years ago! I had had it for so long that it never really registered as faux ostrich until that very second! Talk about inattentional blindness! We laughed so hard over this one. I guess the pores don't creep me out in real life as much as I thought they would. So bring on a K32 birdie, universe! I can take it!

Cordie, I do hope you grow to love your new losange! My pictures really don't do it justice. I know we are jewel tone girls but every once in a while, something pastel will just work. I've been surprised by that many times. My tohu bohu is light blues and taupe and I was really surprised that those colors actually worked on me if I wore the right colored top with it. So maybe pairing your new Losange with something brighter will work? 

Also, I am really regretting not taking a picture with that gorgeous red croc K32. I was so thrilled at being able to handle one in person, that I just didn't even think of photos. I wonder if I can sneak away from work tomorrow for just a second to take a photo with it... If ever I was tempted to do a snatch-and-grab, this was it. For just a millisecond, I thought, "If I were to grab this kelly and make a break for it, how far could I get before they catch me?" Unfortunately, due to being quite out of shape, the answer was "not very far at all" and so I regretfully stayed on the right side of the law. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cafecreme15

Joannadyne said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Cordie, you are awesome. Yes, good ol' Chuck was more afraid of us than we of him. At one point, as he tried unsuccessfully to undo the clasp on your bracelet, I noticed his hands trembling slightly. That was a new H experience. And he did try so hard to find what we were looking for! I wish Chuck much success.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to mention: As we're walking along, we ask each other, "So what do you think of this? How about that?" and at one point, we get to the subject of exotics. Cordie asks me about ostrich. I confess that the pores creep me out a little. I'm more of a croc girl, I say (as if having a croc H bag is ever a situation I'd find myself in! [emoji23]). We continue our walk. Later, back at the hotel, she comes out of the bathroom saying, "So you say you don't like ostrich but what's that on the bathroom counter???"
> 
> I stare, uncomprehending. Wut?? I don't own anything ostrich. I can't imagine what she's referring to.
> 
> Then I made the connection. This is the item in question:
> View attachment 3855256
> 
> View attachment 3855257
> 
> It's my makeup brush holder thingy that I think I got as a free gift many years ago! I had had it for so long that it never really registered as faux ostrich until that very second! Talk about inattentional blindness! We laughed so hard over this one. I guess the pores don't creep me out in real life as much as I thought they would. So bring on a K32 birdie, universe! I can take it!
> 
> Cordie, I do hope you grow to love your new losange! My pictures really don't do it justice. I know we are jewel tone girls but every once in a while, something pastel will just work. I've been surprised by that many times. My tohu bohu is light blues and taupe and I was really surprised that those colors actually worked on me if I wore the right colored top with it. So maybe pairing your new Losange with something brighter will work?
> 
> Also, I am really regretting not taking a picture with that gorgeous red croc K32. I was so thrilled at being able to handle one in person, that I just didn't even think of photos. I wonder if I can sneak away from work tomorrow for just a second to take a photo with it... If ever I was tempted to do a snatch-and-grab, this was it. For just a millisecond, I thought, "If I were to grab this kelly and make a break for it, how far could I get before they catch me?" Unfortunately, due to being quite out of shape, the answer was "not very far at all" and so I regretfully stayed on the right side of the law. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



You two are so funny!! I feel like I was actually there from all these colorful stories. And poor Chuck [emoji23] these stories just make me want to give him a hug, sounds like he needs one LOL


----------



## Joannadyne

cafecreme15 said:


> You two are so funny!! I feel like I was actually there from all these colorful stories. And poor Chuck [emoji23] these stories just make me want to give him a hug, sounds like he needs one LOL



Oh, yes, Chuck will take any and all emotional support tossed his way! [emoji23] He really was the perfect SA for us. 

Cordie, I had really forgotten about your boutique-phobia. You walked in like a rock star! You chatted with Chuck! You declared with great certainty and confidence what you wanted! I trailed meekly after you because ... well, you owned the joint! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Joannadyne

Ugh, just got off the phone with DH. DS had a bad day at school. The past two weeks have been rough and he always gets more emotional when I'm traveling for work. To top it off, his pet fish, which he is quite attached to, died. DH has not told him. We are going to try the Great Fish Switcheroo tomorrow, because this is the most rotten timing for that darn fish to die. Anyone else try swapping out a dead fish for a live one? Did your kid notice??? DS is 8. I don't know if this is going to work. It was a betta fish. We've had him for more than a year. I've read they can live up to five years, and of course I have no idea how old he was when we got him...


----------



## scarf1

Corde and Joann - your stories made me smile! 

Everyone- thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Raising a kid is hard.  Give yourself a break.   There are probably few things finer than doing a good, caring job of raising children.   When they're in college, on their own, whatever, then think about what you else you might do.



Eagle, thank you. I needed that. You brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Joann did a marvelous job of reporting on the world's smallest purse forum meetup.  We had such a good time.   Lots and lots of laughs.   It was a meeting of the jewel tone twins or the sisterhood of the traveling purple scarf.   We spent some time speculating about all of you.   How many maids does the person with the world's largest scarf collection have?   What if people that we think live in exotic locations are really posting from Jersey City?    Is there really a secret part of TPF than is by invitation only?  And we shared lots of stories.    Joann topped me on the biggest scarf bargain.   I bought  a Steppes once for $10.   Joann bought an authentic vintage Hermes scarf for $1.   That is not a topo.   Try and top that.
> 
> There is a part of our adventure that Joann left out.   After our Hermes visit, when we went window shopping on Worth Ave. , we spotted 5 Hermes bags in the window of A.B. Levy's.   This was right after a store that specialized in cheezy statement necklaces, so we were primed for "faux".   These Birkins, Kellys, and Drag bags had tags on the that had numbers like 48 or 49.  We are snorting that for that price, how can they even sell faux Hermes.  It takes real nerve to sell fake across the street from the boutique.     I insisted we go and an look so we can make fun of them.   Well it turned out they weren't faux and those weren't prices, they were auction numbers.   opps
> 
> It was fun to look at the drag bags.   They had 3.   I had never seen one of the large ones IRL.   I had been pondering buying a 35 drag, but after popping it up on my shoulder, I realized felt like having a tree trunk under my arm.   Joann had better size experience.   The Kelly was a 32 which Joann discovered was perfect for her.   If anyone is looking for a bordeaux 30 croc B,  or a croc kelly, or a chamonix drag, Levy's auction is Oct 30.   BTW, I noticed that sales people treat me differently when I have an orange bag on my wrist.   I think I will from this day henceforth carry an empty Hermes bag with me any time I shop.
> 
> Before going to Palm Beach,  Momasaurus had asked me if I had a wish list for Hermes.   My swift answer was short:  an instant and fabulous connection with an SA.  Those of you who have read my postings over time know that I suffer from that malady known as boutique phobia.   And I have yet to meet an SA that I thought I would enjoy having a relationship with.   Momasaurus has given me desensitization therapy at 3 different boutiques, but without her at my side, I am basically suspicious and fearful when I walk in the door.
> 
> So Joann & I walk into the Hermes boutique and are helped by a guy named Chuck.   Chuck is new and can't find anything.   The other SAs have to help him locate things.   He is putting out the effort but is just new.   I asked if they had a Kelly extreme in anemone, and he admitted he would not know what anemone is.    He had me at that.  Here is an SA who knows less than I do.   This is awesome.   I said "you are not scary and intimidating like other SAs."  The experienced SA who was helping him half laughed and half snorted.   You could hear the wheels turning in her head as she asked herself "am I scary and intimidating?" and then "am I ok with that? yeah. Am I right amount of intimidating? Hmm."
> 
> Anyway, Joann and I were interesting enough that she wasn't mean to poor Chuck like the other SAs were.   And she was fascinated by my porc Kelly and told Chuck he had to see this because Hermes doesn't make this anymore and they have to learn from clients.   Then you could hear the wheels in my head turning as I mulled "What?  Learn from moi?"   At this point I am feeling emboldened and offer up that I have a 1950 vache kelly.   Have I mentioned my French sucks?  Who knew that vache sounds like vash?   Not feeling so cool after that.   So I think Chuck and I can have a relationship--the blind leading the blind.   Now the only problem is there is never anything I want to buy in boutiques.   It takes me two or three seasons to decide I like something and by then it is only in the secondary market.    But one problem at a time.  I am like the dog chasing a car who doesn't know what to do with it now that I caught it.
> 
> All in all it was a very helpful trip.   Buy trying one on, I figured out giant silks are not for me.   And as I mentioned, I learned that a 35 drag is not for me.   Joann taught my tying-challenged self how to tie the asymmetrical knot.   She let me play with her 70 to see if that will work for me and the answer is yes.   She let me play with her 90 ELEK.   ELEK is one of those designs that I love and just can't figure out if it will work for me.   More hands on experience was helpful.   All and all, it was very educational for me, and tremendously fun.
> 
> And yes I did get the pink and green losange.   I admit to feeling ambivalent about it.   I really love the format.   It is great for my casual lifestyle.   I like, but don't love, the pattern and color.  Hoping I can use pale pink and green as a neutral with my jewel tone wardrobe.   I almost never make impulse buys.  I had no plan to even look at this, and then I walked out with it.    I plan to combat my ambivalence by wearing it to death.
> 
> And yes Joann, I had a safe trip back.   On the two lane roads that connect the Florida coasts, there are almost no towns.   I saw more raccoons on the road than cars or trucks.  If things had not gone well, the head line would have been "woman falls asleep driving and is attacked by rabid coon."
> 
> The meeting was so fun that I stayed from 1pm til 9pm and was sorry to leave.   Joann, thank you very much for the invitation.   It was definitely worth the drive.   I have heard people say that talking to people at meet ups is like meeting an old friend.   It was definitely that way.



Wonderful story, Cordie. You are a great story teller. I felt just like I was there. I'm so glad you two had the chance to meet up and had such a fabulous time.
I really like your new scarf. When you have time, could you post more photos? I only have 70/90 silks and CSGM, but this seems like a different sort that I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> Ugh, just got off the phone with DH. DS had a bad day at school. The past two weeks have been rough and he always gets more emotional when I'm traveling for work. To top it off, his pet fish, which he is quite attached to, died. DH has not told him. We are going to try the Great Fish Switcheroo tomorrow, because this is the most rotten timing for that darn fish to die. Anyone else try swapping out a dead fish for a live one? Did your kid notice??? DS is 8. I don't know if this is going to work. It was a betta fish. We've had him for more than a year. I've read they can live up to five years, and of course I have no idea how old he was when we got him...



Poor DS. It might be a difficult feat to swap out a betta fish due to the colors, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> And I confess, I live in a basement in Trenton.


Ha, Trenton! I'm writing from a correctional facility in Siberia.  Try to beat that! But cannot write often because there is a waiting list to use our library computer. Have to go. Love you all!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Joannadyne said:


> Ugh, just got off the phone with DH. DS had a bad day at school. The past two weeks have been rough and he always gets more emotional when I'm traveling for work. To top it off, his pet fish, which he is quite attached to, died. DH has not told him. We are going to try the Great Fish Switcheroo tomorrow, because this is the most rotten timing for that darn fish to die. Anyone else try swapping out a dead fish for a live one? Did your kid notice??? DS is 8. I don't know if this is going to work. It was a betta fish. We've had him for more than a year. I've read they can live up to five years, and of course I have no idea how old he was when we got him...



Joanna, we went through 8-10 swaps of  fish and tiny turtles, none of our daughters noticed anything. No animal cruelty, the water is very bad here.
Also, parents tend to be more emotional about events in their children's life than the children themselves.  We often worry about things which our children forget about the next day. If you keep on doing this, you will turn grey by the time he turns 12 and have a first heart attack after he has his first kiss. Oh, and he may also stop sharing with you.
I cried for 2 days when I thought that my daughter was bullied. My husband pulled out his cricket bat. My daughter became friends with the bully 2 days later. 
(Sorry, not teaching you, just sharing my views  )


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Oh, yes, Chuck will take any and all emotional support tossed his way! [emoji23] He really was the perfect SA for us.
> 
> Cordie, I had really forgotten about your boutique-phobia. You walked in like a rock star! You chatted with Chuck! You declared with great certainty and confidence what you wanted! I trailed meekly after you because ... well, you owned the joint! [emoji23][emoji23]



Momasaurus has trained me well.   I am faking it til I make it.


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> I think I can share an even more embarrassing amount paid for shoes, I have H fully studded box boots that I paid $3K for  but I love them, they are very "me", totally unique and comfy. I should wear them more but I also know I will have them FOR-ever so I wear them as a treat a few times each season.
> 
> PT-I was so bummed by the cost of the H lace ups this year! I wanted the black platforms but they are so much. I just can't do it. The hardware on H shoes drives the price, my Punchy boots were $1350 and seemed like a bargain compared to the other boots this season. I really wanted the over the knee green boots but know they will make me look like I'm wearing hip waders.
> 
> Lou Boots, the most expensive boots I'll likely ever buy:
> View attachment 3854260



Seems we have the same taste in H shoes. Love your Punchys and studded boots booties. 

I also wanted those green Pushy 'waders' but thought the same. I had the same challenge with yellow Hit gloves, DH said they looked like rubber washing-up gloves so I returned.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ha, Trenton! I'm writing from a correctional facility in Siberia.  Try to beat that! But cannot write often because there is a waiting list to use our library computer. Have to go. Love you all!



I knew it!  I knew it!  I knew!   All that talk about not wearing cashmeres because it is to hot.   She has to be someplace cold.   Is your correctional attire Hermes orange?


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> Also, I'm grumpy from the air quality.  The hurricane that hit Ireland yesterday picked up Saharan dust and spread it out all over northern Europe.  I can't see the sun and I'm working on a spectacularly sore throat and headache.  Blah.  I hope you guys in England are ok.



Hope you are feeling better soon

Thank you, it was dark, overcast with oddly coloured sky and very, very windy.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ha, Trenton! I'm writing from a correctional facility in Siberia.  Try to beat that! But cannot write often because there is a waiting list to use our library computer. Have to go. Love you all!



I'm dying, Sheika!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Here's my outfit today, and the cutest discovery of detail....it's almost invisible unless you look at it from the underside...from the front and above you can't even see it.
> View attachment 3854710
> View attachment 3854711



 it!


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Cordie, you are awesome. Yes, good ol' Chuck was more afraid of us than we of him. At one point, as he tried unsuccessfully to undo the clasp on your bracelet, I noticed his hands trembling slightly. That was a new H experience. And he did try so hard to find what we were looking for! I wish Chuck much success.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to mention: As we're walking along, we ask each other, "So what do you think of this? How about that?" and at one point, we get to the subject of exotics. Cordie asks me about ostrich. I confess that the pores creep me out a little. I'm more of a croc girl, I say (as if having a croc H bag is ever a situation I'd find myself in! [emoji23]). We continue our walk. Later, back at the hotel, she comes out of the bathroom saying, "So you say you don't like ostrich but what's that on the bathroom counter???"
> 
> I stare, uncomprehending. Wut?? I don't own anything ostrich. I can't imagine what she's referring to.
> 
> Then I made the connection. This is the item in question:
> View attachment 3855256
> 
> View attachment 3855257
> 
> It's my makeup brush holder thingy that I think I got as a free gift many years ago! I had had it for so long that it never really registered as faux ostrich until that very second! Talk about inattentional blindness! We laughed so hard over this one. I guess the pores don't creep me out in real life as much as I thought they would. So bring on a K32 birdie, universe! I can take it!
> 
> Cordie, I do hope you grow to love your new losange! My pictures really don't do it justice. I know we are jewel tone girls but every once in a while, something pastel will just work. I've been surprised by that many times. My tohu bohu is light blues and taupe and I was really surprised that those colors actually worked on me if I wore the right colored top with it. So maybe pairing your new Losange with something brighter will work?
> 
> Also, I am really regretting not taking a picture with that gorgeous red croc K32. I was so thrilled at being able to handle one in person, that I just didn't even think of photos. I wonder if I can sneak away from work tomorrow for just a second to take a photo with it... If ever I was tempted to do a snatch-and-grab, this was it. For just a millisecond, I thought, "If I were to grab this kelly and make a break for it, how far could I get before they catch me?" Unfortunately, due to being quite out of shape, the answer was "not very far at all" and so I regretfully stayed on the right side of the law. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



IMHO, chatting about what we each thought about items in the windows, various scarf formats, various places to live, etc was the best part.    And after my inability to do tell the difference between real and fake in the AB Levy window, I now believe your ostrich makeup brush holder is actually real ostrich and not plastic like you were telling me.   Am I going to see it in the AB Levy auction????


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere and @Joannadyne - sounds like you had a great time! Funnily enough, I saw the new lozenges for the first time today at the Venice store. I did try one on, but not sure if they are for me. They had recently moved to a very small space while the original location is being expanded- something they are quite excited about, also. I did buy a scarf, but not a lozenge.
> At any rate, we had a magical arrival into Venice yesterday- private water taxi from the airport to our hotel and a warm sunny afternoon-  DH and I felt like honeymooners! Then dinner with a view . This morning we woke up to thick fog. It cleared a bit but now the fog is thickening up again. Oh well, it is still wonderful here.
> San Marco on a foggy morning
> View attachment 3854696
> 
> After visit to H- temp location.
> View attachment 3854700
> 
> Dessert today- fresh berries with ice cream - including fragolini( tiny wild strawberries). Yum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854701
> 
> Taken this afternoon during a brief sunny time.
> View attachment 3854703
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854704
> 
> 
> Purchase today flowers of South Africa - souvenir
> View attachment 3854705
> 
> 
> Site of last nights romantic dinner. We had a table next to the canal. It was dark. So city lights and lights of the ferries passing by. Failed to take a pic last night.
> View attachment 3854709



So fabulous, and this is a good time to wander around that beautiful city


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Here's my outfit today, and the cutest discovery of detail....it's almost invisible unless you look at it from the underside...from the front and above you can't even see it.
> View attachment 3854710
> View attachment 3854711



Great bag color.   What is it called?


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> No need to qualify your post; you are absolutely right, and it is an important thing to remember because it is quite hard to be truly empathetic and imagine what life and circumstances are for those who are "annoying us" when we are busy and irritated. I am just as guilty as anyone. It takes a constant and intentional effort, but we probably use more mental space thinking about jewelry, hair or clothing choices than on concern for the majority of people who truthfully have a very difficult time getting by. Yes, some of us may have had jobs in menial customer service at some time growing up, but there is a huge difference between a job that we know is temporary and a job that we need to get from paycheck to paycheck, barely getting by. I just heard a talk recently about how we can read the news of people suffering in other parts of the world and think over how sad it is but that we can do nothing other than donating money. However, there are so many ways that we can stand up for people in our own communities or do something with our own hands, yet we do not jump in. I know so many of you here do volunteer within your communities and I admire and appreciate this. I used to work at a local charity on a regular basis; then when I had my son I took a break; I am ashamed to admit I have not yet gone back, yet I probably spend a couple of hours per day online. I need to get my priorities back in place.



No shame. It's good to do one's bit and it is also good to take a break and tend to our own lives too. 

What's that saying? Something like "learn to swim before diving-in and saving the life of another".


----------



## prepster

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ha, Trenton! I'm writing from a correctional facility in Siberia.  Try to beat that! But cannot write often because there is a waiting list to use our library computer. Have to go. Love you all!



Lolol!


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> Ugh, just got off the phone with DH. DS had a bad day at school. The past two weeks have been rough and he always gets more emotional when I'm traveling for work. To top it off, his pet fish, which he is quite attached to, died. DH has not told him. We are going to try the Great Fish Switcheroo tomorrow, because this is the most rotten timing for that darn fish to die. Anyone else try swapping out a dead fish for a live one? Did your kid notice??? DS is 8. I don't know if this is going to work. It was a betta fish. We've had him for more than a year. I've read they can live up to five years, and of course I have no idea how old he was when we got him...



Oh no, poor boy. I wouldn't try to swap, I'd tell him, give it a while and let him mourn for his little creature. Maybe get him another after a while and he can have pleasure researching all about them and becoming an expert.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> Great bag color.   What is it called?


It's bleu paon. Which is a blue-green. Pairs well with blues, greens, creams, blush pinks, camel, rust, greys. Stands out a bit on black but I wear it anyway.


----------



## prepster

So, @BBC, this morning DH was perturbed at me because last night after I found the Dave Barry article about horses vs. dogs, I read it again and (as usual) I actually _did_ laugh out loud, which woke DH up (I was reading my iPad in bed) and also caused the dogs to start barking because they were sound asleep too.

Here's what cracked me up...

"RECENTLY a woman I know named Michelle came into the newspaper office with a big ugly wound on her upper arm. Realizing that she might be self-conscious about it, I said: "Michelle, what's that big ugly wound on your upper arm?" Sensitivity is the cornerstone of journalism.

It turned out that Michelle had been bitten by a horse. It was her own horse, and it bit her while she was trying to feed it.

This is a typical horse maneuver. Horses are the opposite of dogs, gratitude-wise. You give a dog something totally wretched to eat, such as a toad part or a wad of pre-chewed Dentyne, and the dog will henceforth view you as the Supreme Being.

Whereas if you spend hours grooming a horse and lugging its food and water around, the horse will be thinking: 'Should I chomp on this person's arm? Or should I merely blow a couple gallons of horse snot into this person's hair?'"....

It would probably be a lot less funny if it weren't mostly true!  . Anyway, he came downstairs this morning and said something about why did I feel it was necessary to get the dogs all riled up.  I just smiled and handed him his coffee.


----------



## Joannadyne

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere and @Joannadyne - sounds like you had a great time! Funnily enough, I saw the new lozenges for the first time today at the Venice store. I did try one on, but not sure if they are for me. They had recently moved to a very small space while the original location is being expanded- something they are quite excited about, also. I did buy a scarf, but not a lozenge.
> At any rate, we had a magical arrival into Venice yesterday- private water taxi from the airport to our hotel and a warm sunny afternoon-  DH and I felt like honeymooners! Then dinner with a view . This morning we woke up to thick fog. It cleared a bit but now the fog is thickening up again. Oh well, it is still wonderful here.
> San Marco on a foggy morning
> View attachment 3854696
> 
> After visit to H- temp location.
> View attachment 3854700
> 
> Dessert today- fresh berries with ice cream - including fragolini( tiny wild strawberries). Yum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854701
> 
> Taken this afternoon during a brief sunny time.
> View attachment 3854703
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854704
> 
> 
> Purchase today flowers of South Africa - souvenir
> View attachment 3854705
> 
> 
> Site of last nights romantic dinner. We had a table next to the canal. It was dark. So city lights and lights of the ferries passing by. Failed to take a pic last night.
> View attachment 3854709



Ahh, Venice! How wonderful, @scarf1! Where are you off to next?


----------



## Joannadyne

prepster said:


> So, @BBC, this morning DH was perturbed at me because last night after I found the Dave Barry article about horses vs. dogs, I read it again and (as usual) I actually _did_ laugh out loud, which woke DH up (I was reading my iPad in bed) and also caused the dogs to start barking because they were sound asleep too.
> 
> Here's what cracked me up...
> 
> "RECENTLY a woman I know named Michelle came into the newspaper office with a big ugly wound on her upper arm. Realizing that she might be self-conscious about it, I said: "Michelle, what's that big ugly wound on your upper arm?" Sensitivity is the cornerstone of journalism.
> 
> It turned out that Michelle had been bitten by a horse. It was her own horse, and it bit her while she was trying to feed it.
> 
> This is a typical horse maneuver. Horses are the opposite of dogs, gratitude-wise. You give a dog something totally wretched to eat, such as a toad part or a wad of pre-chewed Dentyne, and the dog will henceforth view you as the Supreme Being.
> 
> Whereas if you spend hours grooming a horse and lugging its food and water around, the horse will be thinking: 'Should I chomp on this person's arm? Or should I merely blow a couple gallons of horse snot into this person's hair?'"....
> 
> It would probably be a lot less funny if it weren't mostly true!  . Anyway, he came downstairs this morning and said something about why did I feel it was necessary to get the dogs all riled up.  I just smiled and handed him his coffee.



That was a funny column. I'm going to have to send it to a colleague of mine who actually owns a horse and trains it for horse shows.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> I knew it!  I knew it!  I knew!   All that talk about not wearing cashmeres because it is to hot.   She has to be someplace cold.   Is your correctional attire Hermes orange?



You knew? Did you also know that I'm a man? Well, to be totally honest, it's a group of men writing under one nickname. We have limited access to the Internet.
If you want to help, please PM for my account details. Any financial help will be highly appreciated. We also accept any unwanted H items. Onsite visits can also be arranged. Photos will be placed here. Cheers


----------



## prepster

Sheikha Latifa said:


> You knew? Did you also know that I'm a man? Well, to be totally honest, it's a group of men writing under one nickname. We have limited access to the Internet.
> If you want to help, please PM for my account details. Any financial help will be highly appreciated. We also accept any unwanted H items. Onsite visits can also be arranged. Photos will be placed here. Cheers



Wow, for a group of men writing under one nickname, you guys sure know a lot about fashion, grooming and women's underwear.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Joannadyne said:


> Ugh, just got off the phone with DH. DS had a bad day at school. The past two weeks have been rough and he always gets more emotional when I'm traveling for work. To top it off, his pet fish, which he is quite attached to, died. DH has not told him. We are going to try the Great Fish Switcheroo tomorrow, because this is the most rotten timing for that darn fish to die. Anyone else try swapping out a dead fish for a live one? Did your kid notice??? DS is 8. I don't know if this is going to work. It was a betta fish. We've had him for more than a year. I've read they can live up to five years, and of course I have no idea how old he was when we got him...





Sheikha Latifa said:


> Joanna, we went through 8-10 swaps of  fish and tiny turtles, none of our daughters noticed anything. No animal cruelty, the water is very bad here.
> Also, parents tend to be more emotional about events in their children's life than the children themselves.  We often worry about things which our children forget about the next day. If you keep on doing this, you will turn grey by the time he turns 12 and have a first heart attack after he has his first kiss. Oh, and he may also stop sharing with you.
> I cried for 2 days when I thought that my daughter was bullied. My husband pulled out his cricket bat. My daughter became friends with the bully 2 days later.
> (Sorry, not teaching you, just sharing my views  )



I'm so sorry about DS, Joanna. Bad days happen and I'm sure it's harder when you're not there. Even my 'easy' kid (remember there is a DS1 because there is a DS2) has bad days occasionally but he is more resourceful (read: sneaky and vengeful) than DS1 so he usually 'takes care of it himself' [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]. 

You could try swapping fish, and it may be easier now, but I wouldn't... Well, mainly because I am the worst liar in the world and the boys would see through me in two seconds, but I feel it's easier to just tackle the rough things....will you be home soon? Then you could make a big deal about going together to get another pet. 

Fish are hard - when DS1 started schooling online he felt very lonely the first few months and we tried fish....none lasted very long. We wound up getting a Chinese dwarf hamster, which are adorable and friendly and actually easier to take care of than fish (clean the space [we use a glass aquarium] once every two weeks, the food and water in there last at least that long, put him in the hamster ball every so often for fun and socializing). I hated cleaning the yucky fish tank, this takes maybe 10-15 minutes if you keep it simple. 

Anyway, I know it's hard and you just want to fix the problems, but another way is just to just be honest and talk him through whatever he is going through now, and that way he can build the resources to deal with whatever comes up in the future (and like Sheikas daughter, he probably has that already [emoji41]).


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> So, @BBC, this morning DH was perturbed at me because last night after I found the Dave Barry article about horses vs. dogs, I read it again and (as usual) I actually _did_ laugh out loud, which woke DH up (I was reading my iPad in bed) and also caused the dogs to start barking because they were sound asleep too.
> 
> Here's what cracked me up...
> 
> "RECENTLY a woman I know named Michelle came into the newspaper office with a big ugly wound on her upper arm. Realizing that she might be self-conscious about it, I said: "Michelle, what's that big ugly wound on your upper arm?" Sensitivity is the cornerstone of journalism.
> 
> It turned out that Michelle had been bitten by a horse. It was her own horse, and it bit her while she was trying to feed it.
> 
> This is a typical horse maneuver. Horses are the opposite of dogs, gratitude-wise. You give a dog something totally wretched to eat, such as a toad part or a wad of pre-chewed Dentyne, and the dog will henceforth view you as the Supreme Being.
> 
> Whereas if you spend hours grooming a horse and lugging its food and water around, the horse will be thinking: 'Should I chomp on this person's arm? Or should I merely blow a couple gallons of horse snot into this person's hair?'"....
> 
> It would probably be a lot less funny if it weren't mostly true!  . Anyway, he came downstairs this morning and said something about why did I feel it was necessary to get the dogs all riled up.  I just smiled and handed him his coffee.



I am totally guilty of doing the same thing! At this point, I will get out of bed and hide in the bathroom if I am going to be reading/typing while DH sleeps because I cannot keep it together at those late hours. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]

I used to read a lot of Dave Barry when my mom moved to florida 25 years ago.....loved all his books, and it was a nice balance for whatever they forced me to read in college.


----------



## prepster

Joannadyne said:


> That was a funny column. I'm going to have to send it to a colleague of mine who actually owns a horse and trains it for horse shows.



Lol!  She'll love it.  I'm sure she'll relate.  The other line that made me laugh was one of the horses (telling the others via "snort language") to try stepping on him next time, that it's like "dropping an anvil on a Hostess Twinkie."


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> I am totally guilty of doing the same thing! At this point, I will get out of bed and hide in the bathroom if I am going to be reading/typing while DH sleeps because I cannot keep it together at those late hours. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> I used to read a lot of Dave Barry when my mom moved to florida 25 years ago.....loved all his books, and it was a nice balance for whatever they forced me to read in college.



I think Floridians must be missing his regular columns.  He retired didn't he?  And is just writing books now?  I always wondered how those funny guys ever retire.  How do you keep all that in?  What do you do with all of those ridiculous observations if you can't write them down?  Like the Far Side guy.  What does he do with all of that material if he's not doing the cartoons?  It seems like the cartoons and writing would be such an outlet.  They're probably just driving their wives crazy now.    I saw an interview with Mike Meyers, and he was talking about how he used to do the Austin Powers and Dr. Evil characters at home all of the time, and his wife is the one that said he really needed to make a movie because he was driving her nuts.


----------



## Joannadyne

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Joanna, we went through 8-10 swaps of  fish and tiny turtles, none of our daughters noticed anything. No animal cruelty, the water is very bad here.
> Also, parents tend to be more emotional about events in their children's life than the children themselves.  We often worry about things which our children forget about the next day. If you keep on doing this, you will turn grey by the time he turns 12 and have a first heart attack after he has his first kiss. Oh, and he may also stop sharing with you.
> I cried for 2 days when I thought that my daughter was bullied. My husband pulled out his cricket bat. My daughter became friends with the bully 2 days later.
> (Sorry, not teaching you, just sharing my views  )



Haha, I love your bully story, that's hilarious. [emoji23] 
I do know DS will grieve for that fish. We went on a camping trip last summer and the first day, as soon as we arrived, he begged to go back home because he was so worried the fish was going to die. He was anxious about it the whole weekend.



nicole0612 said:


> Poor DS. It might be a difficult feat to swap out a betta fish due to the colors, but it's worth a shot.



We got a very common type of betta, so I'm hopeful! 



papertiger said:


> Oh no, poor boy. I wouldn't try to swap, I'd tell him, give it a while and let him mourn for his little creature. Maybe get him another after a while and he can have pleasure researching all about them and becoming an expert.



I'm so torn. If I were home, I think this is what we'd do. But I'm in the middle of a weeklong work trip and I don't think it's fair of DH to have to deal with DS' grief on top of an already stressful week. DS is extraordinarily sensitive emotionally and has a tendency to perseverate on negative thoughts. He still weeps whenever he thinks about a raggedy gross teddy bear we had to throw out a couple years ago. Ah, well, we'll see what happens. He might notice it's a different fish. In that case, I don't know what we'd tell him!


----------



## prepster

Joannadyne said:


> Haha, I love your bully story, that's hilarious. [emoji23]
> I do know DS will grieve for that fish. We went on a camping trip last summer and the first day, as soon as we arrived, he begged to go back home because he was so worried the fish was going to die. He was anxious about it the whole weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> We got a very common type of betta, so I'm hopeful!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so torn. If I were home, I think this is what we'd do. But I'm in the middle of a weeklong work trip and I don't think it's fair of DH to have to deal with DS' grief on top of an already stressful week. DS is extraordinarily sensitive emotionally and has a tendency to perseverate on negative thoughts. He still weeps whenever he thinks about a raggedy gross teddy bear we had to throw out a couple years ago. Ah, well, we'll see what happens. He might notice it's a different fish. In that case, I don't know what we'd tell him!



I think you know your DS, and you're doing the right thing.  I didn't want to know Santa Claus wasn't real when I was little, and I could have lived without knowing my goldfish died.  It would have been nice if my parents had just quietly swapped them out for new fish.  (What is it with goldfish anyway?  Why are they always throwing themselves out of the bowl?)  He'll have plenty of time later in his life for all of the little heartbreaks and lessons of "reality."


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

prepster said:


> Wow, for a group of men writing under one nickname, you guys sure know a lot about fashion, grooming and women's underwear.



That's how I got here...


----------



## luckylove

Joannadyne said:


> Ugh, just got off the phone with DH. DS had a bad day at school. The past two weeks have been rough and he always gets more emotional when I'm traveling for work. To top it off, his pet fish, which he is quite attached to, died. DH has not told him. We are going to try the Great Fish Switcheroo tomorrow, because this is the most rotten timing for that darn fish to die. Anyone else try swapping out a dead fish for a live one? Did your kid notice??? DS is 8. I don't know if this is going to work. It was a betta fish. We've had him for more than a year. I've read they can live up to five years, and of course I have no idea how old he was when we got him...



I am sorry to hear about your son's pet and lousy day. I am a bit embarrassed to admit that when my son lost his Beta fish around the age of 6 (?) I did try the switcharoo tactic. The problem was, I couldn't find one with the exact color pattern as the one that passed. I bought him a new one as close as possible and then told him that the pet store gave me "special drops" to put in the water that could alter their color pattern. This explanation seemed to satisfy his young self for a time... He questioned it years later and I told him the truth.  At the time, we were enduring the destruction of our home and had relocated while rebuilding... After losing so much, I didn't want him to face the loss of a pet too! Now, years later, I switch between laughing about how silly this attempt was to thinking I might be going to hell for lying to him....


----------



## Joannadyne

A friend of mine just told me the funniest dreadful story in response to our fish dilemma. 

A few years back, she took on the responsibility of caring for her daughter's class guinea pig during spring break. Then the unthinkable happened: The guinea pig died just before the end of the break. She was horrified. What to do? There really was nothing to do but to buy another guinea pig. So she did - she tried to find one that looked as similar as possible to the dead one. She took it to school. But the guilt was too much. She finally told the teacher what happened. 

The teacher gave her a look, which she couldn't quite interpret. Then the teacher grinned and said, "Look, honestly I suspect this is the third guinea pig this class has had. Every time it goes home for break and comes back, i notice it either looks or sounds a little different or has a slightly different personality or habits from the one I remembered. But you're the first one to fess up. I'm just glad you told me!"


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

prepster said:


> I think you know your DS, and you're doing the right thing.  I didn't want to know Santa Claus wasn't real when I was little, and I could have lived without knowing my goldfish died.  It would have been nice if my parents had just quietly swapped them out for new fish.  (What is it with goldfish anyway?  Why are they always throwing themselves out of the bowl?)  He'll have plenty of time later in his life for all of the little heartbreaks and lessons of "reality."



My younger one believed in the Tooth Fairy till the age of 12 when she found a pouch with her tooth under my vanity table. 
If it was up to me, I would keep them near me and kill whoever/whatever is trying to hurt them (our father started collecting rifles from the day the first daughter was born). But by the time the second one was born, I learnt to let go. 
If I can protect - I do and swap the fish without feeling guilty. If it does not work out - well, the fish is dead, they don't live long. It's a sad lesson, but still a lesson.

I remember a similar guinea pig story from some show... Looks like it happens a lot 

I have one fish story. We had a sucker fish in our fish tank.
Our 5 y.o. was playing with the idea of crossing different animals (because we were thinking of taking a crossbreed dog).
So, just when my in-laws came and sat down to dinner, she said to herself "And if you cross a sucker fish and a cocker spaniel, you will get a cocker-sucker..."
It was so hard not to laugh that I literally had tears running


----------



## cafecreme15

Joannadyne said:


> A friend of mine just told me the funniest dreadful story in response to our fish dilemma.
> 
> A few years back, she took on the responsibility of caring for her daughter's class guinea pig during spring break. Then the unthinkable happened: The guinea pig died just before the end of the break. She was horrified. What to do? There really was nothing to do but to buy another guinea pig. So she did - she tried to find one that looked as similar as possible to the dead one. She took it to school. But the guilt was too much. She finally told the teacher what happened.
> 
> The teacher gave her a look, which she couldn't quite interpret. Then the teacher grinned and said, "Look, honestly I suspect this is the third guinea pig this class has had. Every time it goes home for break and comes back, i notice it either looks or sounds a little different or has a slightly different personality or habits from the one I remembered. But you're the first one to fess up. I'm just glad you told me!"



When I was little, we had a series of those carnival goldfish, which can live anywhere from 1 day to about 5 years. We got the first one when I was about 3 or so, and it lived until I was in kindergarten. One morning I woke up for school, and my parents told me the fish had died overnight, and that it had gotten sick, they had tried to take it to the vet, but the vet couldn’t do anything. 

Naturally this was very upsetting since this was the first pet I had that passed away. And wouldn’t you know, I believed this story about taking the fish to the vet until I was in my last years of high school or early college, when I suddenly thought to myself....wait a minute...you can’t take fish to the vet! *facepalm* More than a little embarrassing it took me that long to figure it out. When kids are that young, they tend to accept their parents explanations for everything. Not so sure a switcheroo could be pulled on an 8 year old; depends how perceptive he is.

My boyfriends parents tried to do a switcheroo on his sister’s beta fish when she was little. She didn’t notice it until one day she had a friend come over who took one look at the bowl and loudly proclaimed “that’s not your fish!!” Pandemonium obviously ensued.


----------



## cafecreme15

prepster said:


> I think you know your DS, and you're doing the right thing.  I didn't want to know Santa Claus wasn't real when I was little, and I could have lived without knowing my goldfish died.  It would have been nice if my parents had just quietly swapped them out for new fish.  (What is it with goldfish anyway?  Why are they always throwing themselves out of the bowl?)  He'll have plenty of time later in his life for all of the little heartbreaks and lessons of "reality."



I had a fish that threw itself out of the bowl. No one was home except our housekeeper, who luckily happened to be in the room when it happened. The fish happened to land in the heating baseboard over the grates, and the housekeeper had to flip it out of there with a pencil.


----------



## FizzyWater

BBC said:


> Cordy, I really enjoyed your take as well!
> 
> Not to dissuade you from a budding career as a humorist, but the Floridian David Sedaris is named Dave Barry. [emoji6]



I thought it was Carl Hiassen!


----------



## papertiger

All I can say is about pets (all pets, big or small) is that one never forgets. Occasionally, even now I remind my mother... Just sayin' 

Of course everyone knows their own child best of all.


----------



## papertiger

@prepster and the word-gang

I just wanted to say I went shopping in our local high street and bought... socks. Every item was looked at through the eyes of a sophisticated visionary... and most put back. I like my Pringle socks though, most importantly they are distinguishable from DHs black who steals my socks (even knee-highs) mercilessly. There was a very pretty colour cashmere sweater (soft moss-green-warm-blue mix) I could wear and wear that colour, but I think I already have its twin somewhere.


----------



## Joannadyne

Oh my god, you guys! It's a hallelujah miracle! The fish is NOT DEAD. DH said it was wedged behind the filter spout at the surface of the water and at a slight angle. It was this way for hours. So late last night he goes to retrieve the body for disposal, and puts his fingers in to grab the fish and it starts squirming away! It shocked DH so much, he snatched his hand out of the tank. The fish just glared at him for disturbing his sleep. I am so relieved. One crisis averted, whew!


----------



## cafecreme15

Joannadyne said:


> Oh my god, you guys! It's a hallelujah miracle! The fish is NOT DEAD. DH said it was wedged behind the filter spout at the surface of the water and at a slight angle. It was this way for hours. So late last night he goes to retrieve the body for disposal, and puts his fingers in to grab the fish and it starts squirming away! It shocked DH so much, he snatched his hand out of the tank. The fish just glared at him for disturbing his sleep. I am so relieved. One crisis averted, whew!


HA!! This is so funny. Thank goodness you caught a break here!


----------



## Genie27

It's an H miracle!! Was it just stuck?


----------



## gracekelly

All of these fish tales remind me of our pet turtles.  Did anyone have one?  Our last disappeared and it  is still a mystery.   My older brother spent part of his 3rd year of  college in Spain and  brought back a toy castle for our younger brother.  One day my younger brother and I decided that it would be fun to take the tiny turtle and let him go over the drawbridge (of the castle) and make its way into the castle.  We both became distracted by something and looked away from the castle for a few moments.  When our attention returned to the castle, we wondered why we did not see the turtle inside the castle..  Older brother, mother, younger brother  and I looked all over the castle, the room and everywhere and no turtle.  I hope turtle was happy wherever he ended up.  It's still a mystery.  Funny how we were more upset that the turtle would die and rot someplace in the room  and give off a bad odor.  Geez, what awful kids we were !!  Mom ended our pet experience with this episode.  

On a totally different subject and apropos of Chuck at PB, and I know that I have had real life discussions with friends about this...how can a luxury brand like Hermes hire people, give them no in-depth training about the brand, and expect them to sell bags etc. for megabucks?  Really, how arrogant is that?  It is telling me that they think their average customer is an ignoramus with a lot of money.  I have had first hand experience with this issue at multiple boutiques and too many times.  My favorite was the SA who looked inside my turquoise Bolide, uninvited and when my attention was diverted whilst trying on a scarf,   I of course asked why she did this and the answer was that she wanted to know if it was an Hermes bag. WHAT!   She claimed that the color had thrown her off.  WHAT!?  She had never seen turquoise chevre before?  Just imagine what happened when I went in once with my barenia and horsehair Kelly.  All these people know are black or gold Birkins.  *sigh, rant over*


----------



## JolieS

As kids my sister and I always had a menagerie, including two turtles. My DM who was slightly phobic about germs, enjoined us never to touch the turtles because she’d read they were carriers of salmonella. Of course we handled the turtles all the time, and our poor DM would say “I know you girls are touching the turtles; just stop it right now.” We named the turtles Sam and Monella, and we never got sick from them.


----------



## gracekelly

JolieS said:


> As kids my sister and I always had a menagerie, including two turtles. My DM who was slightly phobic about germs, enjoined us never to touch the turtles because she’d read they were carriers of salmonella. Of course we handled the turtles all the time, and our poor DM would say “I know you girls are touching the turtles; just stop it right now.” We named the turtles Sam and Monella, and we never got sick from them.


Oh yes, I remenber those fears!  Ha ha!  The names you gave them are priceless!


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> Oh my god, you guys! It's a hallelujah miracle! The fish is NOT DEAD. DH said it was wedged behind the filter spout at the surface of the water and at a slight angle. It was this way for hours. So late last night he goes to retrieve the body for disposal, and puts his fingers in to grab the fish and it starts squirming away! It shocked DH so much, he snatched his hand out of the tank. The fish just glared at him for disturbing his sleep. I am so relieved. One crisis averted, whew!


This is unexpected but great news!


----------



## Notorious Pink

JolieS said:


> As kids my sister and I always had a menagerie, including two turtles. My DM who was slightly phobic about germs, enjoined us never to touch the turtles because she’d read they were carriers of salmonella. Of course we handled the turtles all the time, and our poor DM would say “I know you girls are touching the turtles; just stop it right now.” We named the turtles Sam and Monella, and we never got sick from them.



I love your sense of humor. Uncreatively, but extremely appropriate, the hamster is named Hamilton. 

Yay that the fish is alive, Joanna!!! One less problem to worry about. [emoji1360]

Fizzy, I won't fight you on the Carl Hiassen. They can share the title. [emoji129]


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> @prepster and the word-gang
> 
> I just wanted to say I went shopping in our local high street and bought... socks. Every item was looked at through the eyes of a sophisticated visionary... and most put back. I like my Pringle socks though, most importantly they are distinguishable from DHs black who steals my socks (even knee-highs) mercilessly. There was a very pretty colour cashmere sweater (soft moss-green-warm-blue mix) I could wear and wear that colour, but I think I already have its twin somewhere.


It has helped me also!  I was looking to buy a new watch and earrings...got distracted with everything I liked...when I thought if it was playful and/or elemental, about 3/4 were ruled out until I realized what I knew all along.  I love some styles in the moment, and can even pull them off very well, but they don't represent some innate part of me, and therefore will not give me joy longterm.


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> Oh my god, you guys! It's a hallelujah miracle! The fish is NOT DEAD. DH said it was wedged behind the filter spout at the surface of the water and at a slight angle. It was this way for hours. So late last night he goes to retrieve the body for disposal, and puts his fingers in to grab the fish and it starts squirming away! It shocked DH so much, he snatched his hand out of the tank. The fish just glared at him for disturbing his sleep. I am so relieved. One crisis averted, whew!



Praise the Lord! I'm so happy


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> All of these fish tales remind me of our pet turtles.  Did anyone have one?  Our last disappeared and it  is still a mystery.   My older brother spent part of his 3rd year of  college in Spain and  brought back a toy castle for our younger brother.  One day my younger brother and I decided that it would be fun to take the tiny turtle and let him go over the drawbridge (of the castle) and make its way into the castle.  We both became distracted by something and looked away from the castle for a few moments.  When our attention returned to the castle, we wondered why we did not see the turtle inside the castle..  Older brother, mother, younger brother  and I looked all over the castle, the room and everywhere and no turtle.  I hope turtle was happy wherever he ended up.  It's still a mystery.  Funny how we were more upset that the turtle would die and rot someplace in the room  and give off a bad odor.  Geez, what awful kids we were !!  Mom ended our pet experience with this episode.
> 
> *On a totally different subject and apropos of Chuck at PB, and I know that I have had real life discussions with friends about this...how can a luxury brand like Hermes hire people, give them no in-depth training about the brand, and expect them to sell bags etc. for megabucks?  Really, how arrogant is that?  It is telling me that they think their average customer is an ignoramus with a lot of money.  I have had first hand experience with this issue at multiple boutiques and too many times.  My favorite was the SA who looked inside my turquoise Bolide, uninvited and when my attention was diverted whilst trying on a scarf,   I of course asked why she did this and the answer was that she wanted to know if it was an Hermes bag. WHAT!   She claimed that the color had thrown her off.  WHAT!?  She had never seen turquoise chevre before?  Just imagine what happened when I went in once with my barenia and horsehair Kelly.  All these people know are black or gold Birkins.*  *sigh, rant over*



I'm disgusted. Totally ridiculous behaviour.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> It has helped me also!  I was looking to buy a new watch and earrings...got distracted with everything I liked...when I thought if it was playful and/or elemental, about 3/4 were ruled out until I realized what I knew all along.  I love some styles in the moment, and can even pull them off very well, but they don't represent some innate part of me, and therefore will not give me joy longterm.



 Perfect, someone else will have that joy. 

There _are_ things that are pretty or sweet, cute or fierce all around us everywhere. However, if they are are not sophisticated and/or visionary they cannot be housed by me. I will sleep better. And I paid the water bill.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> You knew? Did you also know that I'm a man? Well, to be totally honest, it's a group of men writing under one nickname. We have limited access to the Internet.
> If you want to help, please PM for my account details. Any financial help will be highly appreciated. We also accept any unwanted H items. Onsite visits can also be arranged. Photos will be placed here. Cheers



Who do you think is in the next cell?


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> All of these fish tales remind me of our pet turtles.  Did anyone have one?  Our last disappeared and it  is still a mystery.   My older brother spent part of his 3rd year of  college in Spain and  brought back a toy castle for our younger brother.  One day my younger brother and I decided that it would be fun to take the tiny turtle and let him go over the drawbridge (of the castle) and make its way into the castle.  We both became distracted by something and looked away from the castle for a few moments.  When our attention returned to the castle, we wondered why we did not see the turtle inside the castle..  Older brother, mother, younger brother  and I looked all over the castle, the room and everywhere and no turtle.  I hope turtle was happy wherever he ended up.  It's still a mystery.  Funny how we were more upset that the turtle would die and rot someplace in the room  and give off a bad odor.  Geez, what awful kids we were !!  Mom ended our pet experience with this episode.
> 
> On a totally different subject and apropos of Chuck at PB, and I know that I have had real life discussions with friends about this...how can a luxury brand like Hermes hire people, give them no in-depth training about the brand, and expect them to sell bags etc. for megabucks?  Really, how arrogant is that?  It is telling me that they think their average customer is an ignoramus with a lot of money.  I have had first hand experience with this issue at multiple boutiques and too many times.  My favorite was the SA who looked inside my turquoise Bolide, uninvited and when my attention was diverted whilst trying on a scarf,   I of course asked why she did this and the answer was that she wanted to know if it was an Hermes bag. WHAT!   She claimed that the color had thrown her off.  WHAT!?  She had never seen turquoise chevre before?  Just imagine what happened when I went in once with my barenia and horsehair Kelly.  All these people know are black or gold Birkins.  *sigh, rant over*


We once had an escaped hermit crab. My sister forgot to close the lid, it climbed out of the tank in the middle of the night, and we couldn't find it until a day or so later we found our cat batting it around. 

And what appalling behavior from an SA! There are so many times when I go into boutiques where the SAs act shocked that I even know anything about the brand, including who the creative director is, what certain lines/products are called, etc. Is the average customer, who is spending so much money on these brands, really just THAT uninformed that this is the norm?


----------



## Notorious Pink

I have a thing about socks, esp for the DSs. I'm addicted to amusing ones. Me, I hardly wear them (and I steal mine from DH) but men's socks have totally upped their game. Yesterday we added a pair for with a repeating motif of Biggie Smalls (Notorious B.I.G.) wearing a camo jacket. My prior fave has a pattern of a shark biting a swimmer's leg off. 

Hm. I'm pretty sure THAT is not sophisticated. [emoji16]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cordeliere said:


> Who do you think is in the next cell?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> We once had an escaped hermit crab. My sister forgot to close the lid, it climbed out of the tank in the middle of the night, and we couldn't find it until a day or so later we found our cat batting it around.
> 
> And what appalling behavior from an SA! There are so many times when I go into boutiques where the SAs act shocked that I even know anything about the brand, including who the creative director is, what certain lines/products are called, etc. Is the average customer, who is spending so much money on these brands, really just THAT uninformed that this is the norm?


Yup. It’s called nouveau riche and/or just trying to impress and keep up with the frenemies.  Wear it because it costs a lot and nothing more.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> I have a thing about socks, esp for the DSs. I'm addicted to amusing ones. Me, I hardly wear them (and I steal mine from DH) but men's socks have totally upped their game. Yesterday we added a pair for with a repeating motif of Biggie Smalls (Notorious B.I.G.) wearing a camo jacket. My prior fave has a pattern of a shark biting a swimmer's leg off.
> 
> Hm. I'm pretty sure THAT is not sophisticated. [emoji16]


You would have loved the socks in Japan. Everything and anything for a truly sock loving populace.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Yup. It’s called nouveau riche and/or just trying to impress and keep up with the frenemies.  Wear it because it costs a lot and nothing more.


I find this to be very sad, that someone who is fortunate enough to be able to spend this sort of money on luxury fashion can't or won't appreciate the beauty and heritage of the brands.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> I have a thing about socks, esp for the DSs. I'm addicted to amusing ones. Me, I hardly wear them (and I steal mine from DH) but men's socks have totally upped their game. Yesterday we added a pair for with a repeating motif of Biggie Smalls (Notorious B.I.G.) wearing a camo jacket. My prior fave has a pattern of a shark biting a swimmer's leg off.
> 
> Hm. I'm pretty sure THAT is not sophisticated. [emoji16]


These are so funny! I think the novelty socks trend is so clever, but I can't partake because I am picky as hell with my socks. I've despised them ever since I was a toddler. I distinctly remember fussing with the "points" on the edges of the seams for 10+ minutes in an effort to get it to be flat, while my mom was yelling at me to hurry up because we were going to be late. To this day, my feet still feel trapped in them, and are happiest when I don't have to wear them. They are the first article of clothing to come off when I get home at the end of the day!


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I find this to be very sad, that someone who is fortunate enough to be able to spend this sort of money on luxury fashion can't or won't appreciate the beauty and heritage of the brands.


Yes. *sigh*. But that is the way of the world and hopefully that person will learn to appreciate the quality and what it is all about


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> I have a thing about socks, esp for the DSs. I'm addicted to amusing ones. Me, I hardly wear them (and I steal mine from DH) but men's socks have totally upped their game. Yesterday we added a pair for with a repeating motif of Biggie Smalls (Notorious B.I.G.) wearing a camo jacket. My prior fave has a pattern of a shark biting a swimmer's leg off.
> 
> Hm. I'm pretty sure THAT is not sophisticated. [emoji16]



I'm obviously missing a trick. Rather than try to outwit the sock-thief, I should be stealing his!   Clever


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> I'm obviously missing a trick. Rather than try to outwit the sock-thief, I should be stealing his!   Clever



That's right!! [emoji109][emoji109][emoji109]


----------



## Genie27

Thanks for the reminder, PT and Nicole! I've been driving myself mental over furniture for BFs place. He's left it to me and I'm being indecisive because *so many variables.* BFs a dear and said, "no rush, just take your time deciding"

My hedonistic adventurer self has narrowed down to wood or veneer over glass. BF agrees he does not like glass.* Maybe if it was glass for an artistic reason, but not glass for the sake of "easy to keep clean"

Walnut seems to be calling - it's masculine enough to suit him, and the tables I like are spare/timeless enough to suit me. Of course I found a place in the US that can make exactly what I want, except they don't ship to Canada.

Peeve: One SA was showing me a veneer table and a wood one that was significantly more $$. His selling point for the veneer was that I would not want to have the table more than 4-5 years anyway. And I could just toss the veneer one away, instead of being tied to the wood.

And I'm thinking, I want any table I get for the next 20 years, if I can help it.

Of course there is veneer and there is veneer.

It's kinda exciting to be able to take my time and really look at what is out there.


----------



## gracekelly

Not a believer in throw away furniture.   We still have essential wood pieces from when we were first married and furnishing our first apartment.  We spent more than we could really afford at the time, but in retrospect, it was the best thing we did.  Some pieces have so risen in value that I don't know if I could afford them today.  From what I see out there and considering where most if not all of it is made, I am thrilled to have what I have.  @Genie27 you have a tough job and I hope he appreciates it.  Buy what you like especially if you see your future self with him.


----------



## Cordeliere

Veneer,   Nooooooooooo.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> Who do you think is in the next cell?



We don't have cells, only for dogs...
Rex, is that you?! Your English is unbelievable!


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Not a believer in throw away furniture.   We still have essential wood pieces from when we were first married and furnishing our first apartment.  We spent more than we could really afford at the time, but in retrospect, it was the best thing we did.  Some pieces have so risen in value that I don't know if I could afford them today.  From what I see out there and considering where most if not all of it is made, I am thrilled to have what I have.  @Genie27 you have a tough job and I hope he appreciates it.  Buy what you like especially if you see your future self with him.





Genie27 said:


> Thanks for the reminder, PT and Nicole! I've been driving myself mental over furniture for BFs place. He's left it to me and I'm being indecisive because *so many variables.* BFs a dear and said, "no rush, just take your time deciding"
> 
> My hedonistic adventurer self has narrowed down to wood or veneer over glass. BF agrees he does not like glass.* Maybe if it was glass for an artistic reason, but not glass for the sake of "easy to keep clean"
> 
> Walnut seems to be calling - it's masculine enough to suit him, and the tables I like are spare/timeless enough to suit me. Of course I found a place in the US that can make exactly what I want, except they don't ship to Canada.
> 
> Peeve: One SA was showing me a veneer table and a wood one that was significantly more $$. His selling point for the veneer was that I would not want to have the table more than 4-5 years anyway. And I could just toss the veneer one away, instead of being tied to the wood.
> 
> And I'm thinking, I want any table I get for the next 20 years, if I can help it.
> 
> Of course there is veneer and there is veneer.
> 
> It's kinda exciting to be able to take my time and really look at what is out there.




My William IV was given to us by our 87 year old neighbour. It was an antique when her grandmother bought it. Veneer has it's place but I'm not sure of its merits compared to solid.


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> I have a thing about socks, esp for the DSs. I'm addicted to amusing ones. Me, I hardly wear them (and I steal mine from DH) but men's socks have totally upped their game. Yesterday we added a pair for with a repeating motif of Biggie Smalls (Notorious B.I.G.) wearing a camo jacket. My prior fave has a pattern of a shark biting a swimmer's leg off.
> 
> Hm. I'm pretty sure THAT is not sophisticated. [emoji16]



Pictures please.   My imagination is good, but I bet pictures would be better.  

I had a very quirky sock collection many years ago when I lived in Ohio.    I rather miss them as a way to add something amusing to ones outfit.   I rather like the look of socks with high heels (with a short skirt or shorts)    I can't wear heels without pantyhose.   They kill my feet no matter how broken in they are.   But I like heels and shorts.   I was pondering switching to sheer but amusing sox save my feel.    I can pull this off because I have good legs.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> My William IV was given to us by our 87 year old neighbour. It was an antique when her grandmother bought it. Veneer has it's place but I'm not sure of its merits compared to solid.



Veneering has been around for thousands of years.  It allows more beautiful, but possibly less stable pieces of wood, like burled ash or flame mahogany (that might warp in larger boards) to be attached to more stable wood.   It lets them use beautiful wood grains on curved surfaces (like a piano) or when matching drawer fronts. It also allows for beautiful and complex inlaid patterns to be created.  What is more important is the construction technique used, the thickness of the veneer and the reason veneer was used.  For example, an antique chest with flame mahogany drawer fronts applied over solid maple or cherry, vs. a chest from 1970 with thin hardwood veneer over particleboard.



papertiger said:


> Perfect, someone else will have that joy.
> 
> There _are_ things that are pretty or sweet, cute or fierce all around us everywhere. However, if they are are not sophisticated and/or visionary they cannot be housed by me. I will sleep better. And I paid the water bill.



Yay you!


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> Not a believer in throw away furniture.   We still have essential wood pieces from when we were first married and furnishing our first apartment.  We spent more than we could really afford at the time, but in retrospect, it was the best thing we did.  Some pieces have so risen in value that I don't know if I could afford them today.  From what I see out there and considering where most if not all of it is made, I am thrilled to have what I have.  @Genie27 you have a tough job and I hope he appreciates it.  Buy what you like especially if you see your future self with him.


Yes he can't fathom how I can enjoy shopping for anything (furniture, household goods, clothes, jewelry) but he does appreciate that the few items I have purchased to date are aesthetically appealing and functional. He wrote me a cheque and said 'buy what you like, and what you need to be comfortable here, and in our next place - I don't care if you replace everything in here' (he is attached to some things, even though he claims he isn't)



prepster said:


> Veneering has been around for thousands of years. It allows more beautiful, but possibly less stable pieces of wood, like burled ash or flame mahogany (that might warp in larger boards) to be attached to more stable wood. It lets them use beautiful wood grains on curved surfaces (like a piano) or when matching drawer fronts. It also allows for beautiful and complex inlaid patterns to be created. What is more important is the construction technique used, the thickness of the veneer and the reason veneer was used. For example, an antique chest with flame mahogany drawer fronts applied over solid maple or cherry, vs. a chest from 1970 with thin hardwood veneer over particleboard.


Yes, yes, yes! Exactly!!! or even some high end modern veneers. I think most people are very familiar with the cheap stuff. I would still prefer solid wood for most pieces, but good veneer I can enjoy.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Thanks for the reminder, PT and Nicole! I've been driving myself mental over furniture for BFs place. He's left it to me and I'm being indecisive because *so many variables.* BFs a dear and said, "no rush, just take your time deciding"
> 
> My hedonistic adventurer self has narrowed down to wood or veneer over glass. BF agrees he does not like glass.* Maybe if it was glass for an artistic reason, but not glass for the sake of "easy to keep clean"
> 
> Walnut seems to be calling - it's masculine enough to suit him, and the tables I like are spare/timeless enough to suit me. Of course I found a place in the US that can make exactly what I want, except they don't ship to Canada.
> 
> Peeve: One SA was showing me a veneer table and a wood one that was significantly more $$. His selling point for the veneer was that I would not want to have the table more than 4-5 years anyway. And I could just toss the veneer one away, instead of being tied to the wood.
> 
> And I'm thinking, I want any table I get for the next 20 years, if I can help it.
> 
> Of course there is veneer and there is veneer.
> 
> It's kinda exciting to be able to take my time and really look at what is out there.



Or the next several hundred years.    I have a French Charles X chest with, likely, the original marble top, in my front hallway that was built around 1820.  It wasn't terribly expensive. What fascinates me is how this chest managed to wend its way through the world, probably shipped by boat at one point, and transported by horse-drawn wagon, and how many houses it has been in, in various uses, and somehow it found its way to an auction in Pennsylvania and to an antiques dealer in Chicago, and then to my front hallway.  I may have mentioned this in an earlier convo (have we been here so long now that we're repeating ourselves?) but a friend has a desk in his living room that was built in Philadelphia when George Washington was President.  Furniture doesn't have to be throwaway.  

Ralph Lauren says something in many of his interviews, which is that quality things get _better_ with age and use.  I love that.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Yes he can't fathom how I can enjoy shopping for anything (furniture, household goods, clothes, jewelry) but he does appreciate that the few items I have purchased to date are aesthetically appealing and functional. He wrote me a cheque and said 'buy what you like, and what you need to be comfortable here, and in our next place - I don't care if you replace everything in here' (he is attached to some things, even though he claims he isn't)
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, yes! Exactly!!! or even some high end modern veneers. I think most people are very familiar with the cheap stuff. I would still prefer solid wood for most pieces, but good veneer I can enjoy.



I would marry that man this afternoon.


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> Or the next several hundred years.    I have a French Charles X chest with, likely, the original marble top, in my front hallway that was built around 1820.  It wasn't terribly expensive. What fascinates me is how this chest managed to wend its way through the world, probably shipped by boat at one point, and transported by horse-drawn wagon, and how many houses it has been in, in various uses, and somehow it found its way to an auction in Pennsylvania and to an antiques dealer in Chicago, and then to my front hallway.  I may have mentioned this in an earlier convo (have we been here so long now that we're repeating ourselves?) but a friend has a desk in his living room that was built in Philadelphia when George Washington was President.  Furniture doesn't have to be throwaway.
> 
> Ralph Lauren says something in many of his interviews, which is that quality things get _better_ with age and use.  I love that.



Think of the stories furniture could tell! 
Learning all that is why I still like Antique Roadshow. 

I tell Mr Cookie that I am getting better with age - just like fine wine.


----------



## cafecreme15

prepster said:


> Or the next several hundred years.    I have a French Charles X chest with, likely, the original marble top, in my front hallway that was built around 1820.  It wasn't terribly expensive. What fascinates me is how this chest managed to wend its way through the world, probably shipped by boat at one point, and transported by horse-drawn wagon, and how many houses it has been in, in various uses, and somehow it found its way to an auction in Pennsylvania and to an antiques dealer in Chicago, and then to my front hallway.  I may have mentioned this in an earlier convo (have we been here so long now that we're repeating ourselves?) but a friend has a desk in his living room that was built in Philadelphia when George Washington was President.  Furniture doesn't have to be throwaway.
> 
> Ralph Lauren says something in many of his interviews, which is that quality things get _better_ with age and use.  I love that.



Do you think you could share pictures of the chest? What an amazing piece, and what a treasure that your friend has a desk as old as the country. I can’t wait until I have a decent sized house to furnish one! I’ve been doing this in my mind’s eye for a while now. In college I traveled abroad a lot, and remember eyeing chandeliers from Murano, lace tablecloths from Belgium, antique chairs from Paris, and getting so excited until I remembered I lived in a crappy student house. And now it’s apartment living for me. Some day though!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> Pictures please.   My imagination is good, but I bet pictures would be better.
> 
> I had a very quirky sock collection many years ago when I lived in Ohio.    I rather miss them as a way to add something amusing to ones outfit.   I rather like the look of socks with high heels (with a short skirt or shorts)    I can't wear heels without pantyhose.   They kill my feet no matter how broken in they are.   But I like heels and shorts.   I was pondering switching to sheer but amusing sox save my feel.    I can pull this off because I have good legs.



I was like that too, would only wear any shoes with pantyhose. Now, in this climate, I wear them with socks made of multiple band aids and silicone toe tubes (they look like condoms for feet but I don't care, so tired of blisters).
I don't know if I could pull off real socks with heels. I saw that on many runways, Gucci, Chanel couple of years ago etc. 
But I'm not sure about myself. Just don't trust my taste


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Or the next several hundred years.    I have a French Charles X chest with, likely, the original marble top, in my front hallway that was built around 1820.  It wasn't terribly expensive. What fascinates me is how this chest managed to wend its way through the world, probably shipped by boat at one point, and transported by horse-drawn wagon, and how many houses it has been in, in various uses, and somehow it found its way to an auction in Pennsylvania and to an antiques dealer in Chicago, and then to my front hallway.  I may have mentioned this in an earlier convo (have we been here so long now that we're repeating ourselves?) but a friend has a desk in his living room that was built in Philadelphia when George Washington was President.  Furniture doesn't have to be throwaway.
> 
> Ralph Lauren says something in many of his interviews, which is that quality things get _better_ with age and use.  I love that.


I am lucky to have antique wood pieces from both sides of my family. I brought them out to CA after we bought our house. It killed me that I left some pieces in my mom ‘s condo and they now belong to the lovely lady who purchased the apt. It was unrealistic to ship them and some needed work. I did manage to take a table that belonged to my maternal GM. It is truly a unique piece.  Mahogany with black and white veined marble. All the crystal pieces are from GM as well.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I was like that too, would only wear any shoes with pantyhose. Now, in this climate, I wear them with socks made of multiple band aids and silicone toe tubes (they look like condoms for feet but I don't care, so tired of blisters).
> I don't know if I could pull off real socks with heels. I saw that on many runways, Gucci, Chanel couple of years ago etc.
> But I'm not sure about myself. Just don't trust my taste



I don't mind going off the deep end on something inexpensive like socks.   When it starts costing over $500, I think about my quirky passions for a long time, and sometimes ask for a second opinion.   PBP is especially good at whatever the opposite of enabling is.


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3856607
> View attachment 3856608
> View attachment 3856609
> 
> I am lucky to have antique wood pieces from both sides of my family. I brought them out to CA after we bought our house. It killed me that I left some pieces in my mom ‘s condo and they now belong to the lovely lady who purchased the apt. It was unrealistic to ship them and some needed work. I did manage to take a table that belonged to my maternal GM. It is truly a unique piece.  Mahogany with black and white veined marble. All the crystal pieces are from GM as well.


This is very pretty. I love the ladies entwined around the legs.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> PBP is especially good at whatever the opposite of enabling is.


@Pocketbook Pup, yes she is!! And also good at enabling if it makes sound sense. Hope you are well, PbP, and looking forward to hearing all bout your upcoming trip!


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> I don't mind going off the deep end on something inexpensive like socks.   When it starts costing over $500, I think about my quirky passions for a long time, and sometimes ask for a second opinion.   PBP is especially good at whatever the opposite of enabling is.


Really? PBP has been pretty good at enabling me, lol,


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> This is very pretty. I love the ladies entwined around the legs.


Thanks. It is kind of creepy in a way. My GM has very interesting taste and liked different things from most people.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> So, @BBC,
> "RECENTLY a woman I know named Michelle came into the newspaper office with a big ugly wound on her upper arm. Realizing that she might be self-conscious about it, I said: "Michelle, what's that big ugly wound on your upper arm?" Sensitivity is the cornerstone of journalism.



For better or for worse, this story is becoming a part of the private shared culture/private joke of my marriage.   I just came back from botox.   DH asked me how it went.   I told it should keep my husband from annoying me by telling me that one eyebrow is higher than the other.   And he said, "well I am just keeping you from being embarrassed by going out with that big ugly wound."   He is so good at sensitivity.


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> Pictures please.   My imagination is good, but I bet pictures would be better.
> 
> I had a very quirky sock collection many years ago when I lived in Ohio.    I rather miss them as a way to add something amusing to ones outfit.   I rather like the look of socks with high heels (with a short skirt or shorts)    I can't wear heels without pantyhose.   They kill my feet no matter how broken in they are.   But I like heels and shorts.   I was pondering switching to sheer but amusing sox save my feel.    I can pull this off because I have good legs.



I can attest to the fantasticness of Cordie's legs. I am quite envious.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Veneering has been around for thousands of years.  It allows more beautiful, but possibly less stable pieces of wood, like burled ash or flame mahogany (that might warp in larger boards) to be attached to more stable wood.   It lets them use beautiful wood grains on curved surfaces (like a piano) or when matching drawer fronts. It also allows for beautiful and complex inlaid patterns to be created.  What is more important is the construction technique used, the thickness of the veneer and the reason veneer was used.  For example, an antique chest with flame mahogany drawer fronts applied over solid maple or cherry, vs. a chest from 1970 with thin hardwood veneer over particleboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay you!



Absolutely. My father was a master cabinet maker from a family of master cabinet makers. He made all the furniture in the first family home but from solid teak. The man who bought the house paid full asking price on condition all the brown furniture stayed. So my father had to make all new furniture for our new house (solid mahogany). 

Even sold wood furniture can have veneers and marquetry of course but usual contemporary veneer furniture is now based on mdf or composite, totally different thing.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3856607
> View attachment 3856608
> View attachment 3856609
> 
> I am lucky to have antique wood pieces from both sides of my family. I brought them out to CA after we bought our house. It killed me that I left some pieces in my mom ‘s condo and they now belong to the lovely lady who purchased the apt. It was unrealistic to ship them and some needed work. I did manage to take a table that belonged to my maternal GM. It is truly a unique piece.  Mahogany with black and white veined marble. All the crystal pieces are from GM as well.



Fabulous legs!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

There's a wonderful symposium at the MoMA today about a wide array of issues in the fashion industry. I couldnt be in NYC today, but have been watching the livestream on and off. Here's the link if anyone is interested!


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> There's a wonderful symposium at the MoMA today about a wide array of issues in the fashion industry. I couldnt be in NYC today, but have been watching the livestream on and off. Here's the link if anyone is interested!




I'm on the train going home (23:15 here) I'm gonna check this out tomorrow. Thank you, I am interested..


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> I'm on the train going home (23:15 here) I'm gonna check this out tomorrow. Thank you, I am interested..


There's a wonderful mini lecture from Susan Scafidi, law professor and founder of Fashion Law Institute, on design piracy. But the symposium covers everything from raw materials sourcing, to production, to making prototypes, to marketing, trend forecasting, etc. It's fascinating! What's great is that there is a schedule listed in the video information so it's possible to skip around based on what you want to hear.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup, yes she is!! And also good at enabling if it makes sound sense. Hope you are well, PbP, and looking forward to hearing all bout your upcoming trip!



Oh that's what PBP means!
It's almost 3 a.m. here, I'm lying in bed and trying to decipher this. My last guess was Precious Bed Partner.
English is not my native language...


----------



## prepster

Cookiefiend said:


> Think of the stories furniture could tell!
> Learning all that is why I still like Antique Roadshow.
> 
> I tell Mr Cookie that I am getting better with age - just like fine wine.



The stories are always what I imagine too!  You are getting better of course!  



cafecreme15 said:


> Do you think you could share pictures of the chest? What an amazing piece, and what a treasure that your friend has a desk as old as the country. I can’t wait until I have a decent sized house to furnish one! I’ve been doing this in my mind’s eye for a while now. In college I traveled abroad a lot, and remember eyeing chandeliers from Murano, lace tablecloths from Belgium, antique chairs from Paris, and getting so excited until I remembered I lived in a crappy student house. And now it’s apartment living for me. Some day though!



I think the biggest thing is to go slow.  Just take your time and choose carefully, and only things you absolutely adore.  Like you do with clothes.  You have such great style!  DH says I think of the world as one big shopping mall.   But you're so right, it is fun to collect the "best of the best" from your travels around the world.  Much more interesting than just going to a local store and ordering a matching set.

Mine is very similar to this one except for slightly different brasses.  This one btw is only $975 at Chairish.  I'm not sure those are the original brass fittings (?) but either way, one couldn't buy a new solid mahogany chest with fitted oak interior for that price.  Even if one could, it would take another 150 years or so to get that nice patina.  






gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3856607
> View attachment 3856608
> View attachment 3856609
> 
> I am lucky to have antique wood pieces from both sides of my family. I brought them out to CA after we bought our house. It killed me that I left some pieces in my mom ‘s condo and they now belong to the lovely lady who purchased the apt. It was unrealistic to ship them and some needed work. I did manage to take a table that belonged to my maternal GM. It is truly a unique piece.  Mahogany with black and white veined marble. All the crystal pieces are from GM as well.



What a fun table!  I love those kinds of unique pieces alongside classic modern furniture.  I always wonder what, say, an Eames lounger would have to say to a piece like that.  Lol!  Like an interesting mix of people at a dinner party.



Cordeliere said:


> For better or for worse, this story is becoming a part of the private shared culture/private joke of my marriage.   I just came back from botox.   DH asked me how it went.   I told it should keep my husband from annoying me by telling me that one eyebrow is higher than the other.   And he said, "well I am just keeping you from being embarrassed by going out with that big ugly wound."   He is so good at sensitivity.



Guys.  They always know just what to say.  



papertiger said:


> Absolutely. My father was a master cabinet maker from a family of master cabinet makers. He made all the furniture in the first family home but from solid teak. The man who bought the house paid full asking price on condition all the brown furniture stayed. So my father had to make all new furniture for our new house (solid mahogany).
> 
> Even sold wood furniture can have veneers and marquetry of course but usual contemporary veneer furniture is now based on mdf or composite, totally different thing.



Oh wow, that is really interesting.  Lucky you.  Gosh, I bet he was an absolute font of knowledge!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cordeliere said:


> Pictures please.   My imagination is good, but I bet pictures would be better.
> 
> I had a very quirky sock collection many years ago when I lived in Ohio.    I rather miss them as a way to add something amusing to ones outfit.   I rather like the look of socks with high heels (with a short skirt or shorts)    I can't wear heels without pantyhose.   They kill my feet no matter how broken in they are.   But I like heels and shorts.   I was pondering switching to sheer but amusing sox save my feel.    I can pull this off because I have good legs.



Biggie:




Shark attack:




I only wear socks with boots. But I do love them for my boys.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I am enjoying the furniture conversation. We still have not furnished our house and I'm not sure if we ever will. For what we would want to spend on furniture - well, first I didn't want to buy good things the boys would ruin, and then I didn't want to buy horrendous "temporary furniture" so it's limited here. I figure a living room with a basketball hoop in it gets more use than a living room with fancy furniture in it. The Boys rooms are done, of course, and we are always updating rooms, system wiring, paint, walls, etc. DS2 is now in DS1s old room so we have an empty room between mine and DS2s which is being done next - a guest/craft room for me. 

Fortunately my mother bought really nice things when she got married and brought them with her when she moved in. Not a ton of pieces remain, but she kept some good things. So her old dining room table is my kitchen table (expands from 8 to like 20 people!) and we have an engraved Chinese screen and Venetian glass mirror. My favorite is the bombè chest. I don't know how old it is, but the drawers have the wood woven together in the corners, it's a really cool piece that was expensive 40 years ago. Love it.

Unless I was going to buy those kinds of things, and just take my time picking every little thing, I would probably just get everything from restoration hardware.


----------



## EmileH

Hi ladies. My ears were burning. I try to give honest feedback about purchases when I am asked. That's what I value as well. In the end of course we have to decide for ourselves what we love and want to buy. 
But I try not to give false or half hearted praise.

I hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## Genie27

PT, that is so fantastic about your dad! I can only imagine the beautiful pieces he created.

My dad is/was an architect who worked in interiors and he always talked about wood and veneers. I remember him waxing poetic about the Indian Dandeli teak chairs and table that he had made for our summer home. Those are long gone and they were so beautiful and light/strong. He also talked about his first Architect boss in India having an Eames lounger and he was thrilled when we got him one a decade ago. I have my eye on it. Maybe that's why I'm leaning towards walnut.


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> I am enjoying the furniture conversation. We still have not furnished our house and I'm not sure if we ever will. For what we would want to spend on furniture - well, first I didn't want to buy good things the boys would ruin, and then I didn't want to buy horrendous "temporary furniture" so it's limited here. I figure a living room with a basketball hoop in it gets more use than a living room with fancy furniture in it. The Boys rooms are done, of course, and we are always updating rooms, system wiring, paint, walls, etc. DS2 is now in DS1s old room so we have an empty room between mine and DS2s which is being done next - a guest/craft room for me.
> 
> Fortunately my mother bought really nice things when she got married and brought them with her when she moved in. Not a ton of pieces remain, but she kept some good things. So her old dining room table is my kitchen table (expands from 8 to like 20 people!) and we have an engraved Chinese screen and Venetian glass mirror. My favorite is the bombè chest. I don't know how old it is, but the drawers have the wood woven together in the corners, it's a really cool piece that was expensive 40 years ago. Love it.
> 
> Unless I was going to buy those kinds of things, and just take my time picking every little thing, I would probably just get everything from restoration hardware.



I'm a big fan of Restoration Hardware, especially for lighting, textiles and mirrors.


----------



## Genie27

My space is small, so I have a bent glass set-of-three nesting tables, that I use as a two-piece coffee table, and one side table. To match I have a narrow tall bent glass console in my entryway, with a clear Ghost chair, and a Kartell Take Lamp in Red. The red also ties in with my red Womb chair/ottoman, and red circular wool rug. It's not a lot of red - just enough to femme up the stainless appliances, light fixtures and steel topped butcher table that is my kitchen island. But this place is *all* me.

For BFs place, I'm hoping to balance a bit more earthy and conservative look with my own aesthetic.

I may go to a well-made veneer like the Case Dulwich table or similar.

Of course I fell in love with these chairs:
But this is just today. Yesterday I had a whole other set of things picked out.

On my mood board Walnut is a constant, Bare/spare is a constant. French provincial is a constant if it's a house versus an apartment/loft.


----------



## cafecreme15

DBF is also an architect, and we will be moving in together next summer, and thus furnishing an apartment. We've got completely different aesthetic tastes - he is all about modern and sleek and I am more in the traditional camp...should be an interesting adventure!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> DBF is also an architect, and we will be moving in together next summer, and thus furnishing an apartment. We've got completely different aesthetic tastes - he is all about modern and sleek and I am more in the traditional camp...should be an interesting adventure!


It will be interesting!! Please share your adventures with us.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> I can attest to the fantasticness of Cordie's legs. I am quite envious.



I was just feeling bummed about the aging of my neck, and your comment makes me feel all better again.  Thank you.


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> Biggie:
> 
> View attachment 3857006
> 
> 
> Shark attack:
> 
> View attachment 3857007
> 
> 
> I only wear socks with boots. But I do love them for my boys.



LOL.   Talk about a conversation starter.   Pardon me, but is that a shark tearing someone's limbs off?   Why yes it is.   

Thanks for posting.   Way better than I imagined.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Really? PBP has been pretty good at enabling me, lol,



Didn't I say I go off the deep end sometimes?   You are probably more perspicacious when it comes to fashion than I am.   OMG.   I have never gotten to use that word before.    Thanks.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cordeliere said:


> LOL.   Talk about a conversation starter.   Pardon me, but is that a shark tearing someone's limbs off?   Why yes it is.
> 
> Thanks for posting.   Way better than I imagined.



Thanks Cordeliere! Conversation starter indeed!!! I knew it was a winner when DS2 took them from DS1. Those were from Urban Outfitters, the other pair were from Zumiez, which is skater-style clothing. The only time I go to the mall is for DS clothes.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Or the next several hundred years.    I have a French Charles X chest with, likely, the original marble top, in my front hallway that was built around 1820.  It wasn't terribly expensive. What fascinates me is how this chest managed to wend its way through the world, probably shipped by boat at one point, and transported by horse-drawn wagon, and how many houses it has been in, in various uses, and somehow it found its way to an auction in Pennsylvania and to an antiques dealer in Chicago, and then to my front hallway.  I may have mentioned this in an earlier convo (have we been here so long now that we're repeating ourselves?) but a friend has a desk in his living room that was built in Philadelphia when George Washington was President.  Furniture doesn't have to be throwaway.
> 
> Ralph Lauren says something in many of his interviews, which is that quality things get _better_ with age and use.  I love that.


That includes people,too, right *Prepster*?


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> On my mood board Walnut is a constant, Bare/spare is a constant. French provincial is a constant if it's a house versus an apartment/loft.
> View attachment 3857020



The wood in that chair is gorgeous.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> I am enjoying the furniture conversation. We still have not furnished our house and I'm not sure if we ever will. For what we would want to spend on furniture - well, first I didn't want to buy good things the boys would ruin, and then I didn't want to buy horrendous "temporary furniture" so it's limited here. I figure a living room with a basketball hoop in it gets more use than a living room with fancy furniture in it. The Boys rooms are done, of course, and we are always updating rooms, system wiring, paint, walls, etc. DS2 is now in DS1s old room so we have an empty room between mine and DS2s which is being done next - a guest/craft room for me.
> 
> Fortunately my mother bought really nice things when she got married and brought them with her when she moved in. Not a ton of pieces remain, but she kept some good things. So her old dining room table is my kitchen table (expands from 8 to like 20 people!) and we have an engraved Chinese screen and Venetian glass mirror. My favorite is the bombè chest. I don't know how old it is, but the drawers have the wood woven together in the corners, it's a really cool piece that was expensive 40 years ago. Love it.
> 
> Unless I was going to buy those kinds of things, and just take my time picking every little thing, I would probably just get everything from restoration hardware.


So now I feel even worse about leaving many of my family things behind. One piece in particular was  red Chinese chest that belonged to my GM and that my mom reworked to make even better. You are lucky that that you had the room for your mom’s things. That was exactly my problem. My house is large but I finished furnishing it years ago and I don’t like clutter. I have seen ltoo many places that look like furniture warehouses because of added inherited pieces most of which were not that great.   As it is I sent all these antique porcelain pieces and I never unpacked them.   It has taken a while to come to grips with the fact that as lovely as they are they have no place to go.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> PT, that is so fantastic about your dad! I can only imagine the beautiful pieces he created.
> 
> My dad is/was an architect who worked in interiors and he always talked about wood and veneers. I remember him waxing poetic about the Indian Dandeli teak chairs and table that he had made for our summer home. Those are long gone and they were so beautiful and light/strong. He also talked about his first Architect boss in India having an Eames lounger and he was thrilled when we got him one a decade ago. I have my eye on it. Maybe that's why I'm leaning towards walnut.





That's fantastic ad how how lovely that an Eames is 'in the family'


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> My space is small, so I have a bent glass set-of-three nesting tables, that I use as a two-piece coffee table, and one side table. To match I have a narrow tall bent glass console in my entryway, with a clear Ghost chair, and a Kartell Take Lamp in Red. The red also ties in with my red Womb chair/ottoman, and red circular wool rug. It's not a lot of red - just enough to femme up the stainless appliances, light fixtures and steel topped butcher table that is my kitchen island. But this place is *all* me.
> 
> For BFs place, I'm hoping to balance a bit more earthy and conservative look with my own aesthetic.
> 
> I may go to a well-made veneer like the Case Dulwich table or similar.
> 
> Of course I fell in love with these chairs:
> But this is just today. Yesterday I had a whole other set of things picked out.
> 
> On my mood board Walnut is a constant, Bare/spare is a constant. French provincial is a constant if it's a house versus an apartment/loft.
> 
> View attachment 3857020



Love the chair


----------



## FizzyWater

Yay, furniture!  That chair looks beautifully made, Genie.

I'm so excited - I sold my house earlier this year and finally got my stuff shipped.  The container just cleared the Panama Canal!  ( https://www.vesselfinder.com/vessels/MSC-CLEA-IMO-9720524-MMSI-255805930 - I love the internet.)

I already have an apartment full of stuff (mostly Ikea, per a previous conversation) but my BF managed to get the apartment right next door, and has no furniture himself! It will still be a tight fit - I have a LOT of stuff.

I grew up in a very cluttered house with tons of ornate, dark antiques, but my mom's aspirational reading was Sunset magazine with all those open, spare, MCM light-filled California homes.  I'm not sure how she dealt with the dissonance.   I'll eventually end up with all of those antiques (and much more - let's just say my parents tread the line of hoarding very finely) and I do love them, but meanwhile I've furnished my place with things I love that are a little lighter in feel and less ornate.

When I unpack (and dig out from the clutter) I'll take pictures of the sword chair that my grandmother loved.  It's been in the family for longer than that, but the generations alternate in loving and hating it. My ex-husband called it The Monstrosity and it stuck. It would look great with gracekelly's table (which is not a monstrosity, but similarly over the top).


----------



## prepster

FizzyWater said:


> Yay, furniture!  That chair looks beautifully made, Genie.
> 
> I'm so excited - I sold my house earlier this year and finally got my stuff shipped.  The container just cleared the Panama Canal!  ( https://www.vesselfinder.com/vessels/MSC-CLEA-IMO-9720524-MMSI-255805930 - I love the internet.)
> 
> I already have an apartment full of stuff (mostly Ikea, per a previous conversation) but my BF managed to get the apartment right next door, and has no furniture himself! It will still be a tight fit - I have a LOT of stuff.
> 
> I grew up in a very cluttered house with tons of ornate, dark antiques, but my mom's aspirational reading was Sunset magazine with all those open, spare, MCM light-filled California homes.  I'm not sure how she dealt with the dissonance.   I'll eventually end up with all of those antiques (and much more - let's just say my parents tread the line of hoarding very finely) and I do love them, but meanwhile I've furnished my place with things I love that are a little lighter in feel and less ornate.
> 
> When I unpack (and dig out from the clutter) I'll take pictures of the sword chair that my grandmother loved.  It's been in the family for longer than that, but the generations alternate in loving and hating it. My ex-husband called it The Monstrosity and it stuck. It would look great with gracekelly's table (which is not a monstrosity, but similarly over the top).




Nate Berkus did a great job in his NY apartment tying together modern art/1960's club chairs/a Jansen brass coffee table with French antiques/traditional architecture to create a sophisticated, comfortable space.  Here are a few pics, but the whole apartment (including their baby daughter's nifty space) is at AD.  Funnily enough, they sold the place less than a month after it was featured in the mag, which was somewhat ironic after they blathered on about how it was their "dream home," and they were "meant to live there" etc.


----------



## Cordeliere

Those atrium windows in the kitchen are killer.


----------



## cafecreme15

prepster said:


> Nate Berkus did a great job in his NY apartment tying together modern art/1960's club chairs/a Jansen brass coffee table with French antiques/traditional architecture to create a sophisticated, comfortable space.  Here are a few pics, but the whole apartment (including their baby daughter's nifty space) is at AD.  Funnily enough, they sold the place less than a month after it was featured in the mag, which was somewhat ironic after they blathered on about how it was their "dream home," and they were "meant to live there" etc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857388
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857389
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857391



Incredible apartment, but I’d pass on that furniture


----------



## FizzyWater

prepster said:


> Nate Berkus did a great job in his NY apartment tying together modern art/1960's club chairs/a Jansen brass coffee table with French antiques/traditional architecture to create a sophisticated, comfortable space.  Here are a few pics, but the whole apartment (including their baby daughter's nifty space) is at AD.  Funnily enough, they sold the place less than a month after it was featured in the mag, which was somewhat ironic after they blathered on about how it was their "dream home," and they were "meant to live there" etc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857388
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857389
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857391



OMG that kitchen.  

The furniture is very luxurious, but I think too neutral for me to love.  It is expertly mixed, though.

And it is all helped by what my mom and I have agreed is the secret to any decorating style looking fabulous:  14-foot ceilings.  

Someday - someday! - I will live in a place with high ceilings.  (and then probably kvetch about heating it all, but wevs.)


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> Nate Berkus did a great job in his NY apartment tying together modern art/1960's club chairs/a Jansen brass coffee table with French antiques/traditional architecture to create a sophisticated, comfortable space.  Here are a few pics, but the whole apartment (including their baby daughter's nifty space) is at AD.  Funnily enough, they sold the place less than a month after it was featured in the mag, which was somewhat ironic after they blathered on about how it was their "dream home," and they were "meant to live there" etc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857388
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857389
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857391


While I *like* this look - the clean lines, the airy-ness of it - I don't want that. 
Where would I hang the pictures that make me laugh? 
Where would my drooly couch go? (if I still had it )

More importantly - Where does my dog go? 
(She goes where I go - I know!)


----------



## cafecreme15

FizzyWater said:


> OMG that kitchen.
> 
> The furniture is very luxurious, but I think too neutral for me to love.  It is expertly mixed, though.
> 
> And it is all helped by what my mom and I have agreed is the secret to any decorating style looking fabulous:  14-foot ceilings.
> 
> Someday - someday! - I will live in a place with high ceilings.  (and then probably kvetch about heating it all, but wevs.)


My current apartment has ceilings that are that height! I love them - it makes the apartment feel much more open and spacious. Will be very sad when I have to give it up to move to NYC next year...no such thing exists there unfortunately, at least not at any reasonable price point!


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> So now I feel even worse about leaving many of my family things behind. One piece in particular was  red Chinese chest that belonged to my GM and that my mom reworked to make even better. You are lucky that that you had the room for your mom’s things. That was exactly my problem. My house is large but I finished furnishing it years ago and I don’t like clutter. I have seen ltoo many places that look like furniture warehouses because of added inherited pieces most of which were not that great.   As it is I sent all these antique porcelain pieces and I never unpacked them.   It has taken a while to come to grips with the fact that as lovely as they are they have no place to go.



You could send them to me [emoji6]

I love the old stuff and have tons of space for it. And high ceilings.

That chest sounds gorgeous. Sorry to make you feel bad. I think, coming from a family where many were killed (pogroms, holocaust) or died young (both grandmothers, one aunt), whatever, those few things that you do have mean a lot.


----------



## gracekelly

[


prepster said:


> Nate Berkus did a great job in his NY apartment tying together modern art/1960's club chairs/a Jansen brass coffee table with French antiques/traditional architecture to create a sophisticated, comfortable space.  Here are a few pics, but the whole apartment (including their baby daughter's nifty space) is at AD.  Funnily enough, they sold the place less than a month after it was featured in the mag, which was somewhat ironic after they blathered on about how it was their "dream home," and they were "meant to live there" etc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857388
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857389
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857391


Reminds me of a decorated model home  I do like the windows in the kitchen.  My rule of thumb is that when a celeb home or any home is featured in a magazine, it will be on the market 30 nanoseconds later..


----------



## nicole0612

Our house was decorated almost entirely with antiques when I was growing up, brought to WA state from New Orleans when my parents moved here, but my mom adopted constant redecorating as a hobby when I was in my teens, so most of the antiques had to go. I inherited some, but most went to my older stepsisters since I was in school when the hobby started. She became more into French Country-esque style.
My husband's style is dark wood, deep leather tufted chairs, heavy throws, marble, dim lighting. Most is from restoration hardware and also things I have no interest in, extremely high tech devices built into the walls, appliances, baths etc. I would call it "gentlemen's study" or "steakhouse style".
My own style is somewhere in the family of baroque, rococo, bohemian. When I was young I would buy ornate saris and drape one color over the ceiling, another color over the windows, and a third color over the dresser... bright and cheery painted walls... velvet jewel tone pillows... crystal chandeliers... antique furniture. My current style is not too far from there, just nicer materials and less clashing colors. We have a mother in law attachment on the bottom story of my house, so that's where I have my haven and decorate how I like.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Our houses are all full of modern style furniture. That's because it's my husband's preference and because we haven't inherited any antiques.
It's ok with me for as long as I add some colour. 


His last purchase, however, is awfully decorated - all white with white glass plastic furniture. Reminds of a surgery room. A pool table and a huge beer fridge - and that would be a bachelor's dream (a jacuzzi on the open roof is already there)


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Our houses are all full of modern style furniture. That's because it's my husband's preference and because we haven't inherited any antiques.
> It's ok with me for as long as I add some colour.
> 
> 
> His last purchase, however, is awfully decorated - all white with white glass plastic furniture. Reminds of a surgery room. A pool table and a huge beer fridge - and that would be a bachelor's dream (a jacuzzi on the open roof is already there)



How interesting. I see this home has a large green yard and does not appear to be in the city. Is this in Dubai also, or is it in another country?


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Our house was decorated almost entirely with antiques when I was growing up, brought to WA state from New Orleans when my parents moved here, but my mom adopted constant redecorating as a hobby when I was in my teens, so most of the antiques had to go. I inherited some, but most went to my older stepsisters since I was in school when the hobby started. She became more into French Country-esque style.
> My husband's style is dark wood, deep leather tufted chairs, heavy throws, marble, dim lighting. Most is from restoration hardware and also things I have no interest in, extremely high tech devices built into the walls, appliances, baths etc. I would call it "gentlemen's study" or "steakhouse style".
> My own style is somewhere in the family of baroque, rococo, bohemian. When I was young I would buy ornate saris and drape one color over the ceiling, another color over the windows, and a third color over the dresser... bright and cheery painted walls... velvet jewel tone pillows... crystal chandeliers... antique furniture. My current style is not too far from there, just nicer materials and less clashing colors. We have a mother in law attachment on the bottom story of my house, so that's where I have my haven and decorate how I like.


My wood pieces are antique or period and the sofas are contemporary. I like the mix.


----------



## Cordeliere

FizzyWater said:


> And it is all helped by what my mom and I have agreed is the secret to any decorating style looking fabulous:  14-foot ceilings.



You and your mom have clearly discovered one of the essential secret truths of the universe..


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> How interesting. I see this home has a large green yard and does not appear to be in the city. Is this in Dubai also, or is it in another country?



It is outside of the Siberian prison.


----------



## Genie27

It's wallpaper.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> My wood pieces are antique or period and the sofas are contemporary. I like the mix.



I think that a mix is ideal also, for comfort as well as style.


----------



## nicole0612

You guys are hilarious.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> It is outside of the Siberian prison.



Almost. UK. Secret hideaway and the only place where I participated in decorating.

Funny that you noticed actually. I decided to see if I have any photos taken here in D where the curtains would be open. Almost none. We live like bats


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> My husband's style is dark wood, deep leather tufted chairs, heavy throws, marble, dim lighting. Most is from restoration hardware and also things I have no interest in, extremely high tech devices built into the walls, appliances, baths etc. I would call it "gentlemen's study" or "steakhouse style".





Sheikha Latifa said:


> His last purchase, however, is awfully decorated - all white with white glass plastic furniture. Reminds of a surgery room. A pool table and a huge beer fridge - and that would be a bachelor's dream (a jacuzzi on the open roof is already there)



I can relate.  Our house is on the masculine side.   It was a custom designed home and the room in which we watch TV was labelled on the architectural plans as  "the man cave."   He rejects that label.   He is in total denial of how masculine the room is.   Gentlemen's study or steakhouse style captures it perfectly.   In the kitchen, DH has both his own frig with a huge ice maker and a glass front beer fridge that keeps his beer at the perfect 34 degrees.   Neither of us cook, but he rules the kitchen because he takes eating much more seriously than I do.   The kitchen has a giant TV.  The high island and bar stools in dark wood and black granite create a sports bar chic style.  Upstairs in the loft is the pool table (which we have owned for 26 years but we don't play).   Downstairs is the exercise room with its heavy iron (gets only slightly more use than the pool table).   We have a fire pit that it is almost never cool enough here in Florida to use.  And now he wants a TV on the lanai for watching football outside.  (I haven't pointed out to him that he no longer watches football.   The obvious come back would be that if he had a TV on the lanai, he would watch it.  Sigh.)

 The master bedroom and the living room are the only bastions of femininity in the house.   We don't use the living room much.  But it is pretty to look at.   My eyes are closed in the bedroom, so I don't experience the feminine energy much.   I just realized I basically live in a locker room.  And I did this to myself.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> I can relate.  Our house is on the masculine side.   It was a custom designed home and the room in which we watch TV was labelled on the architectural plans as  "the man cave."   He rejects that label.   He is in total denial of how masculine the room is.   Gentlemen's study or steakhouse style captures it perfectly.   In the kitchen, DH has both his own frig with a huge ice maker and a glass front beer fridge that keeps his beer at the perfect 34 degrees.   Neither of us cook, but he rules the kitchen because he takes eating much more seriously than I do.   The kitchen has a giant TV.  The high island and bar stools in dark wood and black granite create a sports bar chic style.  Upstairs in the loft is the pool table (which we have owned for 26 years but we don't play).   Downstairs is the exercise room with its heavy iron (gets only slightly more use than the pool table).   We have a fire pit that it is almost never cool enough here in Florida to use.  And now he wants a TV on the lanai for watching football outside.  (I haven't pointed out to him that he no longer watches football.   The obvious come back would be that if he had a TV on the lanai, he would watch it.  Sigh.)
> 
> The master bedroom and the living room are the only bastions of femininity in the house.   We don't use the living room much.  But it is pretty to look at.   My eyes are closed in the bedroom, so I don't experience the feminine energy much.   I just realized I basically live in a locker room.  And I did this to myself.



That is hilarious, it's like I just visited my husband's dream. Has he thought of also putting a stripper pole somewhere there?
The one that mine bought recently is a penthouse in Australia, it's very sunny, with wall to ceiling windows hence the white colour everywhere. But glass and chrome is his preferred style anyway. 
This house in D he fully furnished by himself while we were away and did a pretty good job (bear in mind buying all from bed linen to knifes&forks to furniture, literally everything). So of course we have huge plasma screens everywhere.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> That is hilarious, it's like I just visited my husband's dream. Has he thought of also putting a stripper pole somewhere there?
> The one that mine bought recently is a penthouse in Australia, it's very sunny, with wall to ceiling windows hence the white colour everywhere. But glass and chrome is his preferred style anyway.
> This house in D he fully furnished by himself while we were away and did a pretty good job (bear in mind buying all from bed linen to knifes&forks to furniture, literally everything). So of course we have huge plasma screens everywhere.



How could we have forgotten the stripper pole???


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> How could we have forgotten the stripper pole???



I thought so. Poker table, darts board, cigar lounge and a collection of Swimwear Illustrated...
We all have our interests. They create their man caves, we talk about each other's underwear and jewellery. 
Mine also mumbled something about a 22 y.o. maid, but I said that of course but this would take too much jewellery. I'm a good wife, I don't say no too often.


----------



## Genie27

Yeah, I'd draw the line at the 22 y o polishing the (stripper) pole. I have some limits.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> Yeah, I'd draw the line at the 22 y o polishing the (stripper) pole. I have some limits.



Oh I know he is bluffing. But why not to please a man by pretending that you are seriously talking about his potential sex terrorism?


----------



## cafecreme15

As the group’s resident 20-something year old I say [emoji15][emoji15]

[emoji23]


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Nate Berkus did a great job in his NY apartment tying together modern art/1960's club chairs/a Jansen brass coffee table with French antiques/traditional architecture to create a sophisticated, comfortable space.  Here are a few pics, but the whole apartment (including their baby daughter's nifty space) is at AD.  Funnily enough, they sold the place less than a month after it was featured in the mag, which was somewhat ironic after they blathered on about how it was their "dream home," and they were "meant to live there" etc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857388
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857389
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857391


Love the kitchen greenhouse windows!!


----------



## Joannadyne

I am finally heading home from Denver after a whirlwind of a week! My mother lives in Denver so I was glad to be able to see her after the conference I attended finished. Being a mom, she had cooked a bunch of food for me to take home. Being a Korean mom, the food was marinated short ribs. It's enough to fill a large ziplock bag. It's frozen solid to safely withstand the travel time. But when I got to Security at the airport, they pulled my bag to the side. Embarrassed, I said, "My mother made me some food to take home. It's frozen meat." I crossed my fingers. I would really like to take my meat home. My mom is the best cook I know. The TSA lady was quite nice but took out the whole package and ran numerous tests, which all passed. Yay, so now we will have yummy Korean BBQ for dinner tonight! But I snickered a bit when I texted DH: "The TSA swabbed my meat!"


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> I am finally heading home from Denver after a whirlwind of a week! My mother lives in Denver so I was glad to be able to see her after the conference I attended finished. Being a mom, she had cooked a bunch of food for me to take home. Being a Korean mom, the food was marinated short ribs. It's enough to fill a large ziplock bag. It's frozen solid to safely withstand the travel time. But when I got to Security at the airport, they pulled my bag to the side. Embarrassed, I said, "My mother made me some food to take home. It's frozen meat." I crossed my fingers. I would really like to take my meat home. My mom is the best cook I know. The TSA lady was quite nice but took out the whole package and ran numerous tests, which all passed. Yay, so now we will have yummy Korean BBQ for dinner tonight! But I snickered a bit when I texted DH: "The TSA swabbed my meat!"



Those tests were probably just an excuse to get the short ribs away from you for a little taste.   Yum.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> Those tests were probably just an excuse to get the short ribs away from you for a little taste.   Yum.



Umm... Short ribs... Could never cook them but always loved to eat them...
Do you use your mum's receipts ?
(Sorry Cordeliere, not you, Joanna)


----------



## gracekelly

Joannadyne said:


> I am finally heading home from Denver after a whirlwind of a week! My mother lives in Denver so I was glad to be able to see her after the conference I attended finished. Being a mom, she had cooked a bunch of food for me to take home. Being a Korean mom, the food was marinated short ribs. It's enough to fill a large ziplock bag. It's frozen solid to safely withstand the travel time. But when I got to Security at the airport, they pulled my bag to the side. Embarrassed, I said, "My mother made me some food to take home. It's frozen meat." I crossed my fingers. I would really like to take my meat home. My mom is the best cook I know. The TSA lady was quite nice but took out the whole package and ran numerous tests, which all passed. Yay, so now we will have yummy Korean BBQ for dinner tonight! But I snickered a bit when I texted DH: "The TSA swabbed my meat!"





Cordeliere said:


> Those tests were probably just an excuse to get the short ribs away from you for a little taste.   Yum.



La plus ca change...decades ago a friend was returning to the US after visiting her family in Paris. She brought several types of cooked sausage back with her. All were taken away from her when she entered the country .  Needless to say she was furious and upset and became more so as she was walking away and heard the customs official shout to a co worker “hey Jos guess what we’re having for lunch today?!”


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

gracekelly said:


> La plus ca change...decades ago a friend was returning to the US after visiting her family in Paris. She brought several types of cooked sausage back with her. All were taken away from her when she entered the country .  Needless to say she was furious and upset and became more so as she was walking away and heard the customs official shout to a co worker “hey Jos guess what we’re having for lunch today?!”



Funny. Here they take away sex toys and electronic cigarettes. Cannot even imagine their lunch breaks


----------



## momasaurus

You gals are hilarious. I've been in the woods this week hiking and camping with DD. I have one old and stained H silk designated for hiking, and a ratty old CSGM for sleeping, so I feel connected to all of you even when out in the woods, LOL. It is so great to have total silence. And I love sleeping outside all bundled up in a sleeping bag, as long as we alternate every other night in an AirBnb on a real bed.


----------



## papertiger

Happily DH's and my taste for decor/furniture is fairly close but I think he'd like a lot more colour on the walls (as in bright). I'm not sure if I could wake up to or work in the same strong colour everyday.

Maybe I'll try his ideas for the walls one day but as it is I left him in charge of downstairs carpets at one place (I was still working down South) and though we discussed everything a hundred times, the mid-grey carpet for the rear hallway turned into solid black on delivery and he didn't notice. Not the best idea when you have a cat with white fur as fine as angel hair and light as gossamer. I have to get on my hands and knees to get out the hair out with a fine rubber comb before vacuuming, drives me nuts.


----------



## EmileH

Omg. That carpet would have to go. Chihuahua hair isn't as wispy as cat hair but I can only imagine what black carpet would look like after a few weeks around here. 

Momasurus I'm si glad that you enjoyed your hiking adventure with DD. And that you had some silk and cashmere to accompany you.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

momasaurus said:


> You gals are hilarious. I've been in the woods this week hiking and camping with DD. I have one old and stained H silk designated for hiking, and a ratty old CSGM for sleeping, so I feel connected to all of you even when out in the woods, LOL. It is so great to have total silence. And I love sleeping outside all bundled up in a sleeping bag, as long as we alternate every other night in an AirBnb on a real bed.



Omg. This is what I call real commitment - having H silk for hiking. Now kill me and say that you wear your best underwear during your "special" days


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Omg. This is what I call real commitment - having H silk for hiking. Now kill me and say that you wear your best underwear during your "special" days



I'm with you, Moma - I can't go skiing with out my ski scarf! 
Sounds like you had a great trip!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BBC said:


> I'm with you, Moma - I can't go skiing with out my ski scarf!
> Sounds like you had a great trip!!!



You are my role models. Ultimate glamour. I will never reach this perfection, I don't like hiking...


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Omg. This is what I call real commitment - having H silk for hiking. Now kill me and say that you wear your best underwear during your "special" days


Hahahahaha. All my days are special now because...............I'm old. Tra-la-la!


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> You are my role models. Ultimate glamour. I will never reach this perfection, I don't like hiking...


It doesn't have to be hiking. How about sailing, or just lounging around on a yacht? I could do that. H silks look lovely in the breeze!


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Hahahahaha. All my days are special now because...............I'm old. Tra-la-la!



Ain't it grand?


----------



## prepster

You all are hilarious!  What a great group one and all.  Our conversations certainly do swerve.  DH says he can’t process what women are talking about fast enough.  When he finally catches on the subject has already changed.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> It doesn't have to be hiking. How about sailing, or just lounging around on a yacht? I could do that. H silks look lovely in the breeze!



You are elegance personified!


----------



## Cordeliere

This is a shout out to Joannadyne.    But first you have to hear about the problem she solved for me.   And since not much is currently going on in this thread, I will stretch my verbosity.  And on top of that, I am going to post enormous pictures.


Many years ago, when I was selecting granite for a different house, I came to the conclusion that the trick to selecting good granite is to find some that does not have any colors in that disturb me.   And most granite has colors that disturb me. 


It turns out that the same rule applies to Hermes scarves.    When we were in Palm Beach I told Joann that I don’t do scarves with horses or scarves that have orange in them.    Eschewing the most iconic symbols of Hermes makes scarf selection somewhat difficult, but it does make it easy not to go crazy buying scarves.   


It took me a while to realize I have a big problem with scarves that have orange in them, so unfortunately I have about 4 scarves that sit lonely in the drawer.   And these were among my most coveted purchases.  But then when I got them, I never wanted to wear them because of that darn orange.  So I vowed to sell them.   I put them in the guest room in the middle of a pile of stuff destined for ebay.   That was about 6 weeks ago.   One crept back into the scarf drawer.  Its purple background is just too perfect.   Two of the others are definite goners.   And one I was just ambivalent.   


So last night, I invited the source of my silk ambivalence to join DH and I in the gentlemen’s study, as we enjoy our at home date night.  At home date night is when we turn off the tv, turn off the phones, imbibe in adult beverages, listen to music, talk, connect, and get loose and really connect.   


The scarf in question is Dans Un Jardin Anglais.   I draped her over a chair with the intention of studying her four corners, in hopes I would find two corners (or at least one) that did not have an offensive color in it.   


Have you ever hear that phenomenon that happens in bars at closing time?   “Men drink her pretty” and “women drink him handsome”.  Last night DH and I drank Jardin Angelis pretty.  It looked better to me than it has ever looked and DH was claiming it was one of the most beautiful things he had ever seen.   He was practically pledging his undying loyalty to it and talking up its virtues to me.  I still didn’t think I could wear it, but I was committed to hanging in on a wall. 


Well, the same thing happened at our house this morning that happens after a night in a bar.   You wake up and wonder, “what was I thinking?”  But I had a flash.   I remembered that Joann had taught me how to do the asymmetrical wrap knot, which she claimed works with almost any scarf.  I am among the absolutely most challenged when it comes to scarf tying, but Joann is a good teacher.  I tried it, and there was a miracle. 


All of the offensive colors were hidden and the scarf beamed in a glow of the colors in I like. 


A story like this has to have pictures.   Here are the 4 corners.   I don’t like the orangy pink tree leaves and I don’t like the orangy yellow grass.    But love the purple and blue tree trunks. 







To say there is a lot going on in this scarf would be an understatement.   When I fell in love with it, I was looking at it as a whole.  But when I pick it up to wear, my eyes go straight to the problematically colored details.   I find this difference in my perception of it as a whole (love)  vs my perception of the details (wretch) very interesting.  

Here is how the knot goes.  Fold in half.   


Fold the half on the diagonal   


Then you pick up the two corners of the diagonal, toss it around your shoulders, and tie those two ends in a knot.  Voila.  



Just look at the finished product.   All the problematic colors are underneath.  Yeah there is a little yellow showing, but on my neck, the yellow doesn't show.  It looks like a pointillist painting from the Impressionist era in my two favorite colors—spa blue and purple.   

So here I a shout out to the miracle worker, Joannadyne.  All hail Joann.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> This is a shout out to Joannadyne.    But first you have to hear about the problem she solved for me.   And since not much is currently going on in this thread, I will stretch my verbosity.  And on top of that, I am going to post enormous pictures.
> 
> 
> Many years ago, when I was selecting granite for a different house, I came to the conclusion that the trick to selecting good granite is to find some that does not have any colors in that disturb me.   And most granite has colors that disturb me.
> 
> 
> It turns out that the same rule applies to Hermes scarves.    When we were in Palm Beach I told Joann that I don’t do scarves with horses or scarves that have orange in them.    Eschewing the most iconic symbols of Hermes makes scarf selection somewhat difficult, but it does make it easy not to go crazy buying scarves.
> 
> 
> It took me a while to realize I have a big problem with scarves that have orange in them, so unfortunately I have about 4 scarves that sit lonely in the drawer.   And these were among my most coveted purchases.  But then when I got them, I never wanted to wear them because of that darn orange.  So I vowed to sell them.   I put them in the guest room in the middle of a pile of stuff destined for ebay.   That was about 6 weeks ago.   One crept back into the scarf drawer.  Its purple background is just too perfect.   Two of the others are definite goners.   And one I was just ambivalent.
> 
> 
> So last night, I invited the source of my silk ambivalence to join DH and I in the gentlemen’s study, as we enjoy our at home date night.  At home date night is when we turn off the tv, turn off the phones, imbibe in adult beverages, listen to music, talk, connect, and get loose and really connect.
> 
> 
> The scarf in question is Dans Un Jardin Anglais.   I draped her over a chair with the intention of studying her four corners, in hopes I would find two corners (or at least one) that did not have an offensive color in it.
> 
> 
> Have you ever hear that phenomenon that happens in bars at closing time?   “Men drink her pretty” and “women drink him handsome”.  Last night DH and I drank Jardin Angelis pretty.  It looked better to me than it has ever looked and DH was claiming it was one of the most beautiful things he had ever seen.   He was practically pledging his undying loyalty to it and talking up its virtues to me.  I still didn’t think I could wear it, but I was committed to hanging in on a wall.
> 
> 
> Well, the same thing happened at our house this morning that happens after a night in a bar.   You wake up and wonder, “what was I thinking?”  But I had a flash.   I remembered that Joann had taught me how to do the asymmetrical wrap knot, which she claimed works with almost any scarf.  I am among the absolutely most challenged when it comes to scarf tying, but Joann is a good teacher.  I tried it, and there was a miracle.
> 
> 
> All of the offensive colors were hidden and the scarf beamed in a glow of the colors in I like.
> 
> 
> A story like this has to have pictures.   Here are the 4 corners.   I don’t like the orangy pink tree leaves and I don’t like the orangy yellow grass.    But love the purple and blue tree trunks.
> View attachment 3859752
> View attachment 3859753
> 
> View attachment 3859754
> 
> View attachment 3859755
> 
> To say there is a lot going on in this scarf would be an understatement.   When I fell in love with it, I was looking at it as a whole.  But when I pick it up to wear, my eyes go straight to the problematically colored details.   I find this difference in my perception of it as a whole (love)  vs my perception of the details (wretch) very interesting.
> 
> Here is how the knot goes.  Fold in half.
> View attachment 3859762
> 
> Fold the half on the diagonal
> View attachment 3859765
> 
> Then you pick up the two corners of the diagonal, toss it around your shoulders, and tie those two ends in a knot.  Voila.
> View attachment 3859769
> 
> 
> Just look at the finished product.   All the problematic colors are underneath.  Yeah there is a little yellow showing, but on my neck, the yellow doesn't show.  It looks like a pointillist painting from the Impressionist era in my two favorite colors—spa blue and purple.
> 
> So here I a shout out to the miracle worker, Joannadyne.  All hail Joann.


Oh I love this Cordie! It is a gorgeous scarf to begin with, but it is an H (H for Hermes or hallelujah, whatever you prefer) miracle that you were able to resurrect it from the dreaded eBay pile!!

PS thanks to @Joannadyne post about "the hallelujah miracle" of DS's fish not being dead, I have now officially added hallelujah miracle to my lexicon and have said it no less than twice in the last week.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Nate Berkus did a great job in his NY apartment tying together modern art/1960's club chairs/a Jansen brass coffee table with French antiques/traditional architecture to create a sophisticated, comfortable space.  Here are a few pics, but the whole apartment (including their baby daughter's nifty space) is at AD.  Funnily enough, they sold the place less than a month after it was featured in the mag, which was somewhat ironic after they blathered on about how it was their "dream home," and they were "meant to live there" etc.
> 
> View attachment 3857388
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857389
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857391


This doesn't surprise me that someone carefully furnishes their "dream house" and then turns around and sells it off.   I think of Karl Lagerfeld and Barbara Streisand -- these two (if I'm correct) collected deco and then got to a point where, boom!, they got rid of it.   Collecting is fun for the thrill of the chase and what you learn from a collection, but after you've reached the epitome of collecting, it's like, "what else is new?"

  In a perfect world, the perfect piece would endlessly fascinate and when it doesn't it's time to move on.   Plus I think what's enjoyable about collecting is the surprise of seeing something that totally unexpected and new that still fits within the collecting parameters. 

 After a while tho, in my experience, everything looks alike.   So I moved from learning about 40's retro jewelry and Mexican silver -- my first jewelry interests to now, quite a bit later, being interested in how Greek and Roman classical jewelry influenced everything else that came after. 

Here's an interesting jewelry link which explains the torque in jewelry design thru the ages.   (David Yurman bracelets that have a gap at the top are a kind of contemporary torque):  http://www.thejewelleryeditor.com/jewellery/article/torque-jewellery-jewelry-necklaces-bracelets/or the wrist).


----------



## eagle1002us

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Almost. UK. Secret hideaway and the only place where I participated in decorating.
> 
> Funny that you noticed actually. I decided to see if I have any photos taken here in D where the curtains would be open. Almost none. We live like bats


I thought it was the UK b/c the snippet showing in the picture looked like it might be a rainy climate.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> You are my role models. Ultimate glamour. I will never reach this perfection, I don't like hiking...



Sheika, if I'm gonna haul my a** and my kids and six large bags of stuff halfway around the world to spend days upon days hurling myself down a mountain on two sticks while desperately fearing that my family will leave me behind because I'm too slow and freezing the heck out of myself the whole time, well then, dammit, I Am Going To Look Amazing Doing It!!!!!

No, but seriously the scarf matches my aqua ski jacket [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]

ETA my kids wouldn't leave me behind on a mountain but DH has. But of course that was Aspen so I got myself down the mountain and went shopping. [emoji1360][emoji322][emoji1360][emoji322]


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Sheika, if I'm gonna haul my a** and my kids and six large bags of stuff halfway around the world to spend days upon days hurling myself down a mountain on two sticks while desperately fearing that my family will leave me behind because I'm too slow and freezing the heck out of myself the whole time, well then, dammit, I Am Going To Look Amazing Doing It!!!!!
> 
> No, but seriously the scarf matches my aqua ski jacket [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> ETA my kids wouldn't leave me behind on a mountain but DH has. But of course that was Aspen so I got myself down the mountain and went shopping. [emoji1360][emoji322][emoji1360][emoji322]



Haha! I love your description of skiing. And that you left to go shopping.

Cordie I love the asymmetrical knot. Momasaurus wears it often and I am shamelessly copying her. It’s a great way to highlight only the corner you want. Joannadyne is a scarf genius.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere, why this hate of orange? 
We are friends with a couple who buy a lot of H. The husband however hates their orange or any orange whatsoever. That's because he is Lebanese, and orange is the colour of their revolution.
At home date night is a great idea. Why are we not talking about this? Great!
Switching off phones may be a problem... How would we check the incoming messages... And switching off TV... There is always some sport there... And talking... As a lawyer, he talks so much at work that at home his favourite words are ok and yes/no.... But otherwise - wonderful idea!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

eagle1002us said:


> I thought it was the UK b/c the snippet showing in the picture looked like it might be a rainy climate.



Oh god, so rainy! We go there in Summer (as most families do, summer is the season of single men in Dubai) and our dog gets really scared by rain. He is just not familiar with the concept of water falling from the sky  
(Or high green grass, or dog friendly people)


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> This is a shout out to Joannadyne.    But first you have to hear about the problem she solved for me.   And since not much is currently going on in this thread, I will stretch my verbosity.  And on top of that, I am going to post enormous pictures.
> 
> 
> Many years ago, when I was selecting granite for a different house, I came to the conclusion that the trick to selecting good granite is to find some that does not have any colors in that disturb me.   And most granite has colors that disturb me.
> 
> 
> It turns out that the same rule applies to Hermes scarves.    When we were in Palm Beach I told Joann that I don’t do scarves with horses or scarves that have orange in them.    Eschewing the most iconic symbols of Hermes makes scarf selection somewhat difficult, but it does make it easy not to go crazy buying scarves.
> 
> 
> It took me a while to realize I have a big problem with scarves that have orange in them, so unfortunately I have about 4 scarves that sit lonely in the drawer.   And these were among my most coveted purchases.  But then when I got them, I never wanted to wear them because of that darn orange.  So I vowed to sell them.   I put them in the guest room in the middle of a pile of stuff destined for ebay.   That was about 6 weeks ago.   One crept back into the scarf drawer.  Its purple background is just too perfect.   Two of the others are definite goners.   And one I was just ambivalent.
> 
> 
> So last night, I invited the source of my silk ambivalence to join DH and I in the gentlemen’s study, as we enjoy our at home date night.  At home date night is when we turn off the tv, turn off the phones, imbibe in adult beverages, listen to music, talk, connect, and get loose and really connect.
> 
> 
> The scarf in question is Dans Un Jardin Anglais.   I draped her over a chair with the intention of studying her four corners, in hopes I would find two corners (or at least one) that did not have an offensive color in it.
> 
> 
> Have you ever hear that phenomenon that happens in bars at closing time?   “Men drink her pretty” and “women drink him handsome”.  Last night DH and I drank Jardin Angelis pretty.  It looked better to me than it has ever looked and DH was claiming it was one of the most beautiful things he had ever seen.   He was practically pledging his undying loyalty to it and talking up its virtues to me.  I still didn’t think I could wear it, but I was committed to hanging in on a wall.
> 
> 
> Well, the same thing happened at our house this morning that happens after a night in a bar.   You wake up and wonder, “what was I thinking?”  But I had a flash.   I remembered that Joann had taught me how to do the asymmetrical wrap knot, which she claimed works with almost any scarf.  I am among the absolutely most challenged when it comes to scarf tying, but Joann is a good teacher.  I tried it, and there was a miracle.
> 
> 
> All of the offensive colors were hidden and the scarf beamed in a glow of the colors in I like.
> 
> 
> A story like this has to have pictures.   Here are the 4 corners.   I don’t like the orangy pink tree leaves and I don’t like the orangy yellow grass.    But love the purple and blue tree trunks.
> View attachment 3859752
> View attachment 3859753
> 
> View attachment 3859754
> 
> View attachment 3859755
> 
> To say there is a lot going on in this scarf would be an understatement.   When I fell in love with it, I was looking at it as a whole.  But when I pick it up to wear, my eyes go straight to the problematically colored details.   I find this difference in my perception of it as a whole (love)  vs my perception of the details (wretch) very interesting.
> 
> Here is how the knot goes.  Fold in half.
> View attachment 3859762
> 
> Fold the half on the diagonal
> View attachment 3859765
> 
> Then you pick up the two corners of the diagonal, toss it around your shoulders, and tie those two ends in a knot.  Voila.
> View attachment 3859769
> 
> 
> Just look at the finished product.   All the problematic colors are underneath.  Yeah there is a little yellow showing, but on my neck, the yellow doesn't show.  It looks like a pointillist painting from the Impressionist era in my two favorite colors—spa blue and purple.
> 
> So here I a shout out to the miracle worker, Joannadyne.  All hail Joann.



Love this idea, you've kept the cool and eliminated the troublesome areas so well.  I can't even consider a scarf if I dislike one tiny part of any scarf. I have to admit I was in despair over not being able to find a J'dA cw to suit me until happily H brought out the 'Bond St' ltd ed which was mostly leaf greens and bright cherry reds (nobody mention holiday scarf colours please). 

I also love that your DH pledged his love for the scarf. I remember thinking "what was I thinking?" about the highly tropical acid-yellow and mega bright Au Cœur de la Vie so gave it one of those "I'll try it just this once" on a suitably sunny day and low and behold, the _one_ scarf DH  has ever raved about, it actually made me see it with new eyes. I now think acid yellow actually suits me more than the golden yolk yellow I was told suits me by 'experts'. 

I know we have quite different colouring. I must say straight H-orange does not appeal to me either (as you may expect with someone who has hair almost that colour) but different shades of complicated oranges together or in a mosaic such as the orange Zebra Pegasus 90 or the 'sunset' Tigre Bengal become fire and heat rather than 1970s orangeade.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cordeliere, why this hate of orange?
> We are friends with a couple who buy a lot of H. The husband however hates their orange or any orange whatsoever. That's because he is Lebanese, and orange is the colour of their revolution.
> *At home date night is a great idea. Why are we not talking about this? Great!*
> Switching off phones may be a problem... How would we check the incoming messages... And switching off TV... There is always some sport there... And talking... As a lawyer, he talks so much at work that at home his favourite words are ok and yes/no.... But otherwise - wonderful idea!!!



Fantastic idea, I'm in!!!


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> This doesn't surprise me that someone carefully furnishes their "dream house" and then turns around and sells it off.   I think of Karl Lagerfeld and Barbara Streisand -- these two (if I'm correct) collected deco and then got to a point where, boom!, they got rid of it.   Collecting is fun for the thrill of the chase and what you learn from a collection, but after you've reached the epitome of collecting, it's like, "what else is new?"
> 
> In a perfect world, the perfect piece would endlessly fascinate and when it doesn't it's time to move on.   Plus I think what's enjoyable about collecting is the surprise of seeing something that totally unexpected and new that still fits within the collecting parameters.
> 
> After a while tho, in my experience, everything looks alike.   So I moved from learning about 40's retro jewelry and Mexican silver -- my first jewelry interests to now, quite a bit later, being interested in how Greek and Roman classical jewelry influenced everything else that came after.
> 
> Here's an interesting jewelry link which explains the torque in jewelry design thru the ages.   (David Yurman bracelets that have a gap at the top are a kind of contemporary torque):  http://www.thejewelleryeditor.com/jewellery/article/torque-jewellery-jewelry-necklaces-bracelets/or the wrist).



I've been through quite a few collecting phases, always when the area wasn't hot.  I've never had the immense buying power of some collectors like KL and BS, I suppose if you can afford everything and anything the hunt may not be as thrilling. I think part of the thrill of owning something is also how hard one that thing was to obtain too.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Love this idea, you've kept the cool and eliminated the troublesome areas so well.  I can't even consider a scarf if I dislike one tiny part of any scarf. I have to admit I was in despair over not being able to find a J'dA cw to suit me until happily H brought out the 'Bond St' ltd ed which was mostly leaf greens and bright cherry reds (nobody mention holiday scarf colours please).
> 
> I also love that your DH pledged his love for the scarf. I remember thinking "what was I thinking?" about the highly tropical acid-yellow and mega bright Au Cœur de la Vie so gave it one of those "I'll try it just this once" on a suitably sunny day and low and behold, the _one_ scarf DH  has ever raved about, it actually made me see it with new eyes. I now think acid yellow actually suits me more than the golden yolk yellow I was told suits me by 'experts'.
> 
> I know we have quite different colouring. I must say straight H-orange does not appeal to me either (as you may expect with someone who has hair almost that colour) but different shades of complicated oranges together or in a mosaic such as the orange Zebra Pegasus 90 or the 'sunset' Tigre Bengal become fire and heat rather than 1970s orangeade.



Thanks for "getting" my post.   Au Cœur de la Vie is another design that I absolutely love that the colors are just to much for me.  Glad you found a surprise success with it.   I think there must be some secret rule that the better the design is, the worse the colors are.  

Sadly, I haven't fully learned my lesson.   I can tell I will have to acquire the Coupons Indiens in the orange, pink, and blue colorway, then fret over why I don't wear it, and then rehome it---all to get it out of my system.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cordeliere, why this hate of orange?
> We are friends with a couple who buy a lot of H. The husband however hates their orange or any orange whatsoever. That's because he is Lebanese, and orange is the colour of their revolution.
> At home date night is a great idea. Why are we not talking about this? Great!
> Switching off phones may be a problem... How would we check the incoming messages... And switching off TV... There is always some sport there... And talking... As a lawyer, he talks so much at work that at home his favourite words are ok and yes/no.... But otherwise - wonderful idea!!!



No symbolic reason to hate orange.   It is not flattering on me, and for the most part (most shades) does not please my eye.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh god, so rainy! We go there in Summer (as most families do, summer is the season of single men in Dubai) and our dog gets really scared by rain. He is just not familiar with the concept of water falling from the sky
> (Or high green grass, or dog friendly people)



What are your hot summer months there?


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cordeliere, why this hate of orange?
> We are friends with a couple who buy a lot of H. The husband however hates their orange or any orange whatsoever. That's because he is Lebanese, and orange is the colour of their revolution.
> At home date night is a great idea. Why are we not talking about this? Great!
> Switching off phones may be a problem... How would we check the incoming messages... And switching off TV... There is always some sport there... And talking... As a lawyer, he talks so much at work that at home his favourite words are ok and yes/no.... But otherwise - wonderful idea!!!



I can sympathize with your DH on this. In my work I do a lot of talking about a lot of heavy stuff. When I’m off from work it’s nice to not have to talk. I like listening to interesting stories told by other people. It’s also part of the allure of my solo trips to France that conversations are limited as my French is limited. It’s very relaxing to not have to talk.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for "getting" my post.   Au Cœur de la Vie is another design that I absolutely love that the colors are just to much for me.  Glad you found a surprise success with it.   *I think there must be some secret rule that the better the design is, the worse the colors are.*
> 
> Sadly, I haven't fully learned my lesson.   I can tell I will have to acquire the Coupons Indiens in the orange, pink, and blue colorway, then fret over why I don't wear it, and then rehome it---all to get it out of my system.





H philosophy has certainly been applied recently. How else is it possible to explain how I walked away with 0 Cheval Surprise (reissue) a design I had always wanted (the only hopeful cw looked like I'd spilled my dinner down the front of a silk napkin) and 0 Space Shopping due to no colour considerations whatsoever (this is someone who bought 3 Minuit au Faubourg 70s in SS14 when prices were higher than they are now).

I remember when I first started buying scarves for myself with LFaSdV. I should have just bought all the cws and stop pussy-footing around with just 2.


----------



## EmileH

So true! They have totally ruined the few good designs lately with lousy colorways, this far I have purchased no scarves this season. Nothing even tempts me.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I have to admit I was in despair over not being able to find a J'dA cw to suit me until happily H brought out the 'Bond St' ltd ed which was mostly leaf greens and bright cherry reds (nobody mention holiday scarf colours please).



I wanted to see the special edition and a search took me here, to your post.  But despair...the link to the picture is broken.   
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-edition-scarves.551572/page-9


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> H philosophy has certainly been applied recently. How else is it possible to explain how I walked away with 0 Cheval Surprise (reissue) a design I had always wanted (*the only hopeful cw looked like I'd spilled my dinner down the front of a silk napkin*) and 0 Space Shopping due to no colour considerations whatsoever (this is someone who bought 3 Minuit au Faubourg 70s in SS14 when prices were higher than they are now).
> 
> *I remember when I first stated buying scarves for myself with LFaSdV. I should have just bought all the cws and stop pussy-footing around with just 2*.



These are both hilarious thoughts.   And yes, LFaSdV, is in my "problem wish" list.

And you just reminded me that I want the black and white Cheval surprise.   I figure I can break my no horse rule if I can't actually see the horse. 

Edit:  Just did a search to grab an image for my wish list and saw in the the black, pink, aqua, green colorway.   Had never seen it before.   What a great scarf.


----------



## tabbi001

Yay I found you guys again! I mostly lurk in the other chat thread and rarely post, but I find your conversations amusing. So I'm happy to be able to silently "join" you guys again


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Yay I found you guys again! I mostly lurk in the other chat thread and rarely post, but I find your conversations amusing. So I'm happy to be able to silently "join" you guys again



Welcome Tabbi!


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Welcome Tabbi!


Thank you! Have to catch up, lots of pages to read


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I wanted to see the special edition and a search took me here, to your post.  But despair...the link to the picture is broken.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-edition-scarves.551572/page-9



That's dastardly nasty photobucket for you. They've held all my pics for ransom unless I pay $4** min per annum. I have to download all my photos one by one and re-upload them. Here's the scarf mentioned, as many as I could find (click to enlarge). I'm wearing it today with a dark forrest green cashmere sweater.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> This is a shout out to Joannadyne.    But first you have to hear about the problem she solved for me.   And since not much is currently going on in this thread, I will stretch my verbosity.  And on top of that, I am going to post enormous pictures.
> 
> 
> Many years ago, when I was selecting granite for a different house, I came to the conclusion that the trick to selecting good granite is to find some that does not have any colors in that disturb me.   And most granite has colors that disturb me.
> 
> 
> It turns out that the same rule applies to Hermes scarves.    When we were in Palm Beach I told Joann that I don’t do scarves with horses or scarves that have orange in them.    Eschewing the most iconic symbols of Hermes makes scarf selection somewhat difficult, but it does make it easy not to go crazy buying scarves.
> 
> 
> It took me a while to realize I have a big problem with scarves that have orange in them, so unfortunately I have about 4 scarves that sit lonely in the drawer.   And these were among my most coveted purchases.  But then when I got them, I never wanted to wear them because of that darn orange.  So I vowed to sell them.   I put them in the guest room in the middle of a pile of stuff destined for ebay.   That was about 6 weeks ago.   One crept back into the scarf drawer.  Its purple background is just too perfect.   Two of the others are definite goners.   And one I was just ambivalent.
> 
> 
> So last night, I invited the source of my silk ambivalence to join DH and I in the gentlemen’s study, as we enjoy our at home date night.  At home date night is when we turn off the tv, turn off the phones, imbibe in adult beverages, listen to music, talk, connect, and get loose and really connect.
> 
> 
> The scarf in question is Dans Un Jardin Anglais.   I draped her over a chair with the intention of studying her four corners, in hopes I would find two corners (or at least one) that did not have an offensive color in it.
> 
> 
> Have you ever hear that phenomenon that happens in bars at closing time?   “Men drink her pretty” and “women drink him handsome”.  Last night DH and I drank Jardin Angelis pretty.  It looked better to me than it has ever looked and DH was claiming it was one of the most beautiful things he had ever seen.   He was practically pledging his undying loyalty to it and talking up its virtues to me.  I still didn’t think I could wear it, but I was committed to hanging in on a wall.
> 
> 
> Well, the same thing happened at our house this morning that happens after a night in a bar.   You wake up and wonder, “what was I thinking?”  But I had a flash.   I remembered that Joann had taught me how to do the asymmetrical wrap knot, which she claimed works with almost any scarf.  I am among the absolutely most challenged when it comes to scarf tying, but Joann is a good teacher.  I tried it, and there was a miracle.
> 
> 
> All of the offensive colors were hidden and the scarf beamed in a glow of the colors in I like.
> 
> 
> A story like this has to have pictures.   Here are the 4 corners.   I don’t like the orangy pink tree leaves and I don’t like the orangy yellow grass.    But love the purple and blue tree trunks.
> View attachment 3859752
> View attachment 3859753
> 
> View attachment 3859754
> 
> View attachment 3859755
> 
> To say there is a lot going on in this scarf would be an understatement.   When I fell in love with it, I was looking at it as a whole.  But when I pick it up to wear, my eyes go straight to the problematically colored details.   I find this difference in my perception of it as a whole (love)  vs my perception of the details (wretch) very interesting.
> 
> Here is how the knot goes.  Fold in half.
> View attachment 3859762
> 
> Fold the half on the diagonal
> View attachment 3859765
> 
> Then you pick up the two corners of the diagonal, toss it around your shoulders, and tie those two ends in a knot.  Voila.
> View attachment 3859769
> 
> 
> Just look at the finished product.   All the problematic colors are underneath.  Yeah there is a little yellow showing, but on my neck, the yellow doesn't show.  It looks like a pointillist painting from the Impressionist era in my two favorite colors—spa blue and purple.
> 
> So here I a shout out to the miracle worker, Joannadyne.  All hail Joann.


I love this knot, and I wear it all the time because I am often too lazy to make a bias fold or there is dog hair all over the bed, LOL, so I can't spread out the scarf. Also - depending on which way you start the rectangle, and which way you make the diagonal fold, and which side you wear facing out, you get a LOT of different color combinations! Good job, JD and Cordy!!


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> That's dastardly nasty photoshop for you. They've held all my pics for ransom unless I pay $4** min per annum. I have to download all my photos one by one and re-upload them. Here's the scarf mentioned, as many as I could find (click to enlarge). I'm wearing it today with a dark forrest green cashmere sweater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860057
> View attachment 3860058
> View attachment 3860059
> View attachment 3860060



What a spectacular scarf.  Bet it looks fab on you with your coloring.

I am really hoping there will be a class action lawsuit against Photoshop.   They have single handedly destroyed the history  of numerous forums.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I love this knot, and I wear it all the time because I am often too lazy to make a bias fold or there is dog hair all over the bed, LOL, so I can't spread out the scarf. Also - depending on which way you start the rectangle, and which way you make the diagonal fold, and which side you wear facing out, you get a LOT of different color combinations! Good job, JD and Cordy!!



Now I am all inspired to improve my tying skills.   Moma, we need a tutorial on how to do this tie.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for "getting" my post.   Au Cœur de la Vie is another design that I absolutely love that the colors are just to much for me.  Glad you found a surprise success with it.   I think there must be some secret rule that the better the design is, the worse the colors are.
> 
> Sadly, I haven't fully learned my lesson.   I can tell I will have to acquire the Coupons Indiens in the orange, pink, and blue colorway, then fret over why I don't wear it, and then rehome it---all to get it out of my system.


Oh yes. I have made many get-it-out-of-my-system purchases. Sometimes it's the only way.....Again, WE ARE HERE FOR YOU!!!


----------



## FizzyWater

Cordeliere said:


> What a spectacular scarf.  Bet it looks fab on you with your coloring.
> 
> I am really hoping there will be a class action lawsuit against Photoshop.   They have single handedly destroyed the history  of numerous forums.



*cough* *cough* you mean *Photobucket*, right?


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Now I am all inspired to improve my tying skills.   Moma, we need a tutorial on how to do this tie.
> 
> View attachment 3860073


Oh dang! I remember getting the instructions on this knot and now I don't know where they are..... Lemme hunt around a bit.
EDIT: It was darling @Holsby and her tutorial is here: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...u-wearing-today.958067/page-182#post-31153113

I need to work on this knot some more. Sometimes I like showing lots of the scarf and this is less messy than just a bib, which I also do. Thank you again, Holsby!!


----------



## Cordeliere

tabbi001 said:


> Yay I found you guys again! I mostly lurk in the other chat thread and rarely post, but I find your conversations amusing. So I'm happy to be able to silently "join" you guys again



Tabbi   Welcome.   Lurk away if you like, but posting is pretty fun too.  No special skills required.


----------



## Cordeliere

FizzyWater said:


> *cough* *cough* you mean *Photobucket*, right?



Oh I meant that too.   Photoshop.  Photobucket.   We all know who the dastardly company is.


----------



## tabbi001

If it's ok, I just wanted to share a pic of this ring I recently got. My jeweller originally made flower-shaped diamond earrings and it wasn't love at first sight. So I asked her if she could make one of the earrings into a ring. I played with the idea of a between the finger ring ( i absolutely love the butterflies, frivole and lotus but alas, the price is too much for me at the moment) and I told my jeweller to "surprise" me. What do you guys think? It's not too much for daily wear? It takes a bit of getting used to but I think I love it


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> EDIT: It was darling @Holsby and her tutorial is here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...u-wearing-today.958067/page-182#post-31153113



Is this the picture that goes with these directions?   The picture is 180 posts earlier than the directions and looks nothing like yours, although I can see how it could be the same.    The part of the instructions that said "just shuffle together" was hard for me to understand.    Are her ring and your ring at the same location?




_Tutorial for _*moma* 
Green scarf pictures:
1 Triangle fold
2 turn 45 degrees
3 No bias fold . . .
4 . . . just shuffle together
5 End through scarf ring
6 Middle of the side through scarf ring about one inch (as much as needed)
7 Voilá


All scarf knot explanations must end with the word voila.  

If I could tie a knot that looks like yours (along with the asymmetrical knot), I would feel like I graduated from the scarf clueless to scarf chic category.

It was fun looking through those 180 posts because it was the water/fish theme week and I love all those scarves.  I must start following SOTD again.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! I love your description of skiing. And that you left to go shopping.
> 
> Cordie I love the asymmetrical knot. Momasaurus wears it often and I am shamelessly copying her. It’s a great way to highlight only the corner you want. Joannadyne is a scarf genius.


Count me as one who also loves that knot and wears it often. I found it on the Aesthetic Alterations site as the 2-Point Collar knot. The instructions there and Joannadyne's are COMPLETELY understandable… MaiTai has one called the Asymmetrical shoulder knot and it is 'basically' the same thing but even after watching the video - I can't do it! 
Joannadyne is a scarf genius! 


Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cordeliere, why this hate of orange?
> We are friends with a couple who buy a lot of H. The husband however hates their orange or any orange whatsoever. That's because he is Lebanese, and orange is the colour of their revolution.
> *At home date night is a great idea. Why are we not talking about this?* Great!
> Switching off phones may be a problem... How would we check the incoming messages... And switching off TV... There is always some sport there... And talking... As a lawyer, he talks so much at work that at home his favourite words are ok and yes/no.... But otherwise - wonderful idea!!!


I try to do this - perhaps I should call it At Home Date Night (AHDN for short) to make it more official and not just plain old 'Let's Eat in the Dining Room Instead of the Kitchen Island tonight.' We also leave the phones in the kitchen and eat in the dining room - complete with placemats, cloth napkins, _glass_ water glasses, and the nice wine glasses. We do bring one iPad but we don't use it except for Pandora (sometimes something comes on we don't like and rather than suffer through it - we give it a thumbs down and it's gone). It is true though that sometimes DH doesn't want to talk much especially after a long day of talking at the office. So we might be a bit quiet until the wine (or bourbon) loosens us both up.


----------



## Cordeliere

tabbi001 said:


> If it's ok, I just wanted to share a pic of this ring I recently got. My jeweller originally made flower-shaped diamond earrings and it wasn't love at first sight. So I asked her if she could make one of the earrings into a ring. I played with the idea of a between the finger ring ( i absolutely love the butterflies, frivole and lotus but alas, the price is too much for me at the moment) and I told my jeweller to "surprise" me. What do you guys think? It's not too much for daily wear? It takes a bit of getting used to but I think I love it



I love the picture but can figure out how it works.  Are the flower and the leaves part of the same ring?  What holds it on your hand?   The leaves remind me of L'arbre de vie which is a design that I adore.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> Count me as one who also loves that knot and wears it often. I found it on the Aesthetic Alterations site as the 2-Point Collar knot. The instructions there and Joannadyne's are COMPLETELY understandable… MaiTai has one called the Asymmetrical shoulder knot and it is 'basically' the same thing but even after watching the video - I can't do it!
> Joannadyne is a scarf genius!
> 
> I try to do this - perhaps I should call it At Home Date Night (AHDN for short) to make it more official and not just plain old 'Let's Eat in the Dining Room Instead of the Kitchen Island tonight.' We also leave the phones in the kitchen and eat in the dining room - complete with placemats, cloth napkins, _glass_ water glasses, and the nice wine glasses. We do bring one iPad but we don't use it except for Pandora (sometimes something comes on we don't like and rather than suffer through it - we give it a thumbs down and it's gone). It is true though that sometimes DH doesn't want to talk much especially after a long day of talking at the office. So we might be a bit quiet until the wine (or bourbon) loosens us both up.



Food?  Placemats?  Cloth napkins? You really know how to do it right.

Edit:  Don't think we are starving.  DH picks up carry out from our favorite restaurants.   But oh the shame of it all.   We eat from styrofoam on the bar.   Clearly must pick up our game.


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> If it's ok, I just wanted to share a pic of this ring I recently got. My jeweller originally made flower-shaped diamond earrings and it wasn't love at first sight. So I asked her if she could make one of the earrings into a ring. I played with the idea of a between the finger ring ( i absolutely love the butterflies, frivole and lotus but alas, the price is too much for me at the moment) and I told my jeweller to "surprise" me. What do you guys think? It's not too much for daily wear? It takes a bit of getting used to but I think I love it



It’s beautiful Tabbi. Probably ok for everyday but not at work? Just because I’m sure like me you wash your hands a thousand times a day.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> Food?  Placemats?  Cloth napkins?
> 
> Your really know how to do it right.


Ha!! 
For me it's the _Glass_ water glasses instead of the Tervis cup that says Grandma!


----------



## tabbi001

This is how it looks from the side. The leaves look dainty, no? I also included the pic of when it was still an earring.

Pbp, well so far it's been a bother taking it off, putting on a pair of examining gloves, several times a day... but it's so pretty not to wear.


----------



## Cookiefiend

tabbi001 said:


> If it's ok, I just wanted to share a pic of this ring I recently got. My jeweller originally made flower-shaped diamond earrings and it wasn't love at first sight. So I asked her if she could make one of the earrings into a ring. I played with the idea of a between the finger ring ( i absolutely love the butterflies, frivole and lotus but alas, the price is too much for me at the moment) and I told my jeweller to "surprise" me. What do you guys think? It's not too much for daily wear? It takes a bit of getting used to but I think I love it


It is a beautiful ring!


----------



## Genie27

Tabbi, it's lovely! It's so sparkly and pretty. They were nice as earrings too. Why did you not like them that way?

I like the ring format, because you, the wearer, can see them, while earrings are more for the onlooker.


----------



## tabbi001

Cookiefiend said:


> It is a beautiful ring!





Genie27 said:


> Tabbi, it's lovely! It's so sparkly and pretty. They were nice as earrings too. Why did you not like them that way?
> 
> I like the ring format, because you, the wearer, can see them, while earrings are more for the onlooker.



Thank you! You're right Genie, I do love looking at the jewelry I'm wearing so I prefer rings/bracelets more than earrings or necklace. Also... it's because I got myself a new pair of earrings a week before I got these


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Now I am all inspired to improve my tying skills.   Moma, we need a tutorial on how to do this tie.
> 
> View attachment 3860073



That is my favourite cw of ExLenK (and prob the only one I could get away with)

Over to you @momasaurus


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Sheika, if I'm gonna haul my a** and my kids and six large bags of stuff halfway around the world to spend days upon days hurling myself down a mountain on two sticks while desperately fearing that my family will leave me behind because I'm too slow and freezing the heck out of myself the whole time, well then, dammit, I Am Going To Look Amazing Doing It!!!!!
> 
> No, but seriously the scarf matches my aqua ski jacket [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> ETA my kids wouldn't leave me behind on a mountain but DH has. But of course that was Aspen so I got myself down the mountain and went shopping. [emoji1360][emoji322][emoji1360][emoji322]





Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh god, so rainy! We go there in Summer (as most families do, summer is the season of single men in Dubai) and our dog gets really scared by rain. He is just not familiar with the concept of water falling from the sky
> (Or high green grass, or dog friendly people)





tabbi001 said:


> If it's ok, I just wanted to share a pic of this ring I recently got. My jeweller originally made flower-shaped diamond earrings and it wasn't love at first sight. So I asked her if she could make one of the earrings into a ring. I played with the idea of a between the finger ring ( i absolutely love the butterflies, frivole and lotus but alas, the price is too much for me at the moment) and I told my jeweller to "surprise" me. What do you guys think? It's not too much for daily wear? It takes a bit of getting used to but I think I love it



It


----------



## papertiger

tabbi001 said:


> If it's ok, I just wanted to share a pic of this ring I recently got. My jeweller originally made flower-shaped diamond earrings and it wasn't love at first sight. So I asked her if she could make one of the earrings into a ring. I played with the idea of a between the finger ring ( i absolutely love the butterflies, frivole and lotus but alas, the price is too much for me at the moment) and I told my jeweller to "surprise" me. What do you guys think? It's not too much for daily wear? It takes a bit of getting used to but I think I love it



I think the ring is beautiful if you're 100% sure it won't fall off. Little bit too bling for daytime tbh but then I keep sparkle mostly for evening, everyone is different. 

I like double-finger rings but have had bad luck with between the finger rings. Though my hands are small-average my span is wide and my finger can bend backwards, I'm freaked out by between finger rings (learnt my lesson with a Shaun Leane example.


----------



## papertiger

Totally my fault everyone. I did indeed mean photobucket


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> I think the ring is beautiful if you're 100% sure it won't fall off. Little bit too bling for daytime tbh but then I keep sparkle mostly for evening, everyone is different.
> 
> I like double-finger rings but have had bad luck with between the finger rings. Though my hands are small-average my span is wide and my finger can bend backwards, I'm freaked out by between finger rings (learnt my lesson with a Shaun Leane example.


That would be my fear - playing with the ring between my fingers, like it's a pencil, and away it goes...I don't wear any rings.


----------



## Genie27

Yay, fresh meat! 
(Hi tabbi)

And I do hope others who get busy and can't visit for a while, or lurkers who want to join, or new members all know that they will be welcomed where ever we are currently. 

My first post that switched me from lurker to active status was scary, because I was also joining an ongoing conversation between people who all seemed to know each other. Eep!! The second post is much easier, I promise!!


----------



## cafecreme15

^^Whoops, accidentally hit post reply before I typed anything in response when I put my phone down.

First, I was so excited when I woke up this morning to see how much activity there was here! I love the fast pace of this thread.

@BBC - thats what I would do as well if I ever tried skiing! So glad you found your inspiration to get down the mountain.

@Sheikha Latifa - I would have thought you left Dubai in the summer because it gets unbearably hot! Whats the deal with all the crazy single men??

@tabbi001 - Welcome!! The ring your jeweler made is gorgeous!! Does it stay on though? It looks like it could fall off easily. I'd be careful wearing it every day; it seems pretty delicate!


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> My first post that switched me from lurker to active status was scary, because I was also joining an ongoing conversation between people who all seemed to know each other. Eep!! The second post is much easier, I promise!!



Yeah, I was scared when I made my first post in the other chat thread.   It is such a slippery slope.  At first you are afraid you won't be welcomed, and the next thing you know you are discussing bra sizes and special hair.


----------



## Cordeliere

So Sheikha.   Before meeting you (so to speak), Dubai did not exist for me.  Now the media is sending stuff about Dubai my way.   Like the click bait article of 18 things you will only see in Dubai.   Or  an old 2008 Travel and Leisure magazine in a waiting room.   So now I got to ask if these things are true.

Are the police cars really luxury vehicles like Ferraris and Lamborghinis?
Do men with too much money really have pet cheetahs in the drivers seats?
Do the women wearing long black robe like over garments really stare at women in short western style clothing?
Is everything either gold plated or solid gold?
Are there really hotel rooms under water that are glass tube like rooms?
Have they ever started construction on the tower that each floor is suppose to rotate independently?
And what about those palm tree shaped islands.   How much construction has there been on them?


----------



## cafecreme15

Alas, I am couch-ridden for today. As I tried to get out of bed this morning, I somehow managed to pull a muscle in my neck. I had to lie back down because I was in so much pain, and then I wasn’t able to get up again. After an hour of trying and failing to sit up using any means possible (rolling out of bed, sliding out of bed, using only my abs to sit up), I finally had to call a friend to come help me get up! I can’t move my head or raise my arms to get dressed, so I am sitting on my couch in my pajamas, trying to get some work done/relying on TPF for entertainment! 

*sigh* this is the last thing I needed. If i wasn’t such a mess I would think this was quite comical


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Alas, I am couch-ridden for today. As I tried to get out of bed this morning, I somehow managed to pull a muscle in my neck. I had to lie back down because I was in so much pain, and then I wasn’t able to get up again. After an hour of trying and failing to sit up using any means possible (rolling out of bed, sliding out of bed, using only my abs to sit up), I finally had to call a friend to come help me get up! I can’t move my head or raise my arms to get dressed, so I am sitting on my couch in my pajamas, trying to get some work done/relying on TPF for entertainment!
> 
> *sigh* this is the last thing I needed. If i wasn’t such a mess I would think this was quite comical


oh honey - that's awful! 
Please take it easy!


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> oh honey - that's awful!
> Please take it easy!



+1


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Alas, I am couch-ridden for today. As I tried to get out of bed this morning, I somehow managed to pull a muscle in my neck. I had to lie back down because I was in so much pain, and then I wasn’t able to get up again. After an hour of trying and failing to sit up using any means possible (rolling out of bed, sliding out of bed, using only my abs to sit up), I finally had to call a friend to come help me get up! I can’t move my head or raise my arms to get dressed, so I am sitting on my couch in my pajamas, trying to get some work done/relying on TPF for entertainment!
> 
> **sigh* this is the last thing I needed. If i wasn’t such a mess I would think this was quite comical*



Isn't it always the way  wishing you better


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Love this idea, you've kept the cool and eliminated the troublesome areas so well.  I can't even consider a scarf if I dislike one tiny part of any scarf. I have to admit I was in despair over not being able to find a J'dA cw to suit me until happily H brought out the 'Bond St' ltd ed which was mostly leaf greens and bright cherry reds (nobody mention holiday scarf colours please).
> 
> I also love that your DH pledged his love for the scarf. I remember thinking "what was I thinking?" about the highly tropical acid-yellow and mega bright Au Cœur de la Vie so gave it one of those "I'll try it just this once" on a suitably sunny day and low and behold, the _one_ scarf DH  has ever raved about, it actually made me see it with new eyes. I now think acid yellow actually suits me more than the golden yolk yellow I was told suits me by 'experts'.
> 
> I know we have quite different colouring. I must say straight H-orange does not appeal to me either (as you may expect with someone who has hair almost that colour) but different shades of complicated oranges together or in a mosaic such as the orange Zebra Pegasus 90 or the 'sunset' Tigre Bengal become fire and heat rather than 1970s orangeade.


I had my colors done a decade ago.  I don't think an acid, citron (greenish yellow) or jaune vif was around then.  But Yolk's a staple color.  It goes with navy-and-red together or navy-and-green together.   So, it's kind of a classic yellow.   
I like acid or fluro green.  Actually, there was an "acid green" floating around in H from time to time but it was close to a pea soup green.   So, it was a "fashion" color but not particularly new like the yellows of the past 5 years or so.  I like citron and jaune vif a lot.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Now I am all inspired to improve my tying skills.   Moma, we need a tutorial on how to do this tie.
> 
> View attachment 3860073


what kind of tie is that?  Is it a 90?  Beautiful.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Food?  Placemats?  Cloth napkins? You really know how to do it right.
> 
> Edit:  Don't think we are starving.  DH picks up carry out from our favorite restaurants.   But oh the shame of it all.   We eat from styrofoam on the bar.   Clearly must pick up our game.


We eat a lot of carryout, too.   I like peking duck.  Made into little tacos with a flour wrapper, plum sauce, and scallions, it is not hugely caloric, especially if the plum sauce is just a dash.  And a rather small bowl of rice.  
Does anyone have Panera in their area?  We had one close by.   After 15-20 years, it closed!!!!!   I never ate the goodies, lovely and caloric.   But it was good for lattes and chicken salad sandwiches.  I never thought a restaurant like that would close.  But I guess it got no dinner business.  Or the rent went up.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> So Sheikha.   Before meeting you (so to speak), Dubai did not exist for me.  Now the media is sending stuff about Dubai my way.   Like the click bait article of 18 things you will only see in Dubai.   Or  an old 2008 Travel and Leisure magazine in a waiting room.   So now I got to ask if these things are true.
> 
> Are the police cars really luxury vehicles like Ferraris and Lamborghinis?
> Do men with too much money really have pet cheetahs in the drivers seats?
> Do the women wearing long black robe like over garments really stare at women in short western style clothing?
> Is everything either gold plated or solid gold?
> Are there really hotel rooms under water that are glass tube like rooms?
> Have they ever started construction on the tower that each floor is suppose to rotate independently?
> And what about those palm tree shaped islands.   How much construction has there been on them?


I am glad you are asking these questions.  I will add a couple.   
Doesn't it get hot wearing an abaya and a headscarf?  I understand the concept of modesty as a reason why someone would be covered.  But doesn't it get hot?   Or, is it like Florida, air-conditioned pretty much everywhere you go so it's comfortable to wear?  (I ask this b/c I find hot weather difficult.  I try to stay indoors in the air conditioning all summer long.  In fact, I do it so much I have to take vitamin D supplements).


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I had my colors done a decade ago.  I don't think an acid, citron (greenish yellow) or jaune vif was around then.  But Yolk's a staple color.  It goes with navy-and-red together or navy-and-green together.   So, it's kind of a classic yellow.
> I like acid or fluro green.  Actually, there was an "acid green" floating around in H from time to time but it was close to a pea soup green.   So, it was a "fashion" color but not particularly new like the yellows of the past 5 years or so.  I like citron and jaune vif a lot.



Do you mean Granny? OMG that _was_ neon green. That gave me toothache just looking at it (no disrespect anyone who loved it)

This is *SpicyTuna*'s post from SMs back from Podium thread. Vert Vertigo over Bambou. 




I'm really pleased H brought out Bambou _before_ VV. Though I really like both (both bright mid-green) VV is just very slightly too emerald/jewel for me, had I not already bought Bambou I would have bought and then cursed because Bambou's 'leaf' is a bit more versatile with my wardrobe. 

Not many people wanted to wear yellow and/or green a few years ago. Like pastels (let's not go there) suddenly I see even the highstreet with green dress and coats, yellow shoes and tops.


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> We eat a lot of carryout, too.   I like peking duck.  Made into little tacos with a flour wrapper, plum sauce, and scallions, it is not hugely caloric, especially if the plum sauce is just a dash.  And a rather small bowl of rice.
> Does anyone have Panera in their area?  We had one close by.   After 15-20 years, it closed!!!!!   I never ate the goodies, lovely and caloric.   But it was good for lattes and chicken salad sandwiches.  I never thought a restaurant like that would close.  But I guess it got no dinner business.  Or the rent went up.



Wow I am surprised to hear a place like Panera closed! This was a staple in my college days, and I know ones near offices always do a super busy lunch service.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Do you mean Granny? OMG that _was_ neon green. That gave me toothache just looking at it (no disrespect anyone who loved it)
> 
> This is *SpicyTuna*'s post from SMs back from Podium thread. Vert Vertigo over Bambou.
> 
> View attachment 3860344
> 
> 
> I'm really pleased H brought out Bambou _before_ VV. Though I really like both (both bright mid-green) VV is just very slightly too emerald/jewel for me, had I not already bought Bambou I would have bought and then cursed because Bambou's 'leaf' is a bit more versatile with my wardrobe.
> 
> Not many people wanted to wear yellow and/or green a few years ago. Like pastels (let's not go there) suddenly I see even the highstreet with green dress and coats, yellow shoes and tops.



I love these bright fun colors in things like SLGs but I don’t think I could ever wear them as mainstay colors in my clothing. The closest I will get to this family is turquoise, and only because it looks good with my eyes and hair haha


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> View attachment 3860344
> 
> .



This pic makes me really appreciate bamboo.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> Do you mean Granny? OMG that _was_ neon green. That gave me toothache just looking at it (no disrespect anyone who loved it)
> 
> This is *SpicyTuna*'s post from SMs back from Podium thread. Vert Vertigo over Bambou.
> 
> View attachment 3860344
> 
> 
> I'm really pleased H brought out Bambou _before_ VV. Though I really like both (both bright mid-green) VV is just very slightly too emerald/jewel for me, had I not already bought Bambou I would have bought and then cursed because Bambou's 'leaf' is a bit more versatile with my wardrobe.
> 
> Not many people wanted to wear yellow and/or green a few years ago. Like pastels (let's not go there) suddenly I see even the highstreet with green dress and coats, yellow shoes and tops.


Bambou is so you! VV looks a bit sedate in comparison. Both are gorgeous so it would be hard to choose between the two.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> what kind of tie is that?  Is it a 90?  Beautiful.



It's a 90 and when I get home late tonight I'll try to find the instructions. If @Holsby is within earshot, please help me!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

tabbi001 said:


> If it's ok, I just wanted to share a pic of this ring I recently got. My jeweller originally made flower-shaped diamond earrings and it wasn't love at first sight. So I asked her if she could make one of the earrings into a ring. I played with the idea of a between the finger ring ( i absolutely love the butterflies, frivole and lotus but alas, the price is too much for me at the moment) and I told my jeweller to "surprise" me. What do you guys think? It's not too much for daily wear? It takes a bit of getting used to but I think I love it


I love it and I am a person who likes looking at rings, pin interest and all that.   This is a whimsical yet sophisticated design and it's original -- you won't see it coming and going.  The leaves ring is such a lovely complement to the flower.  Wear it everyday.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> It's a 90 and when I get home late tonight I'll try to find the instructions. If @Holsby is within earshot, please help me!!!



I realized I was looking at the wrong pic and wrong instructions.  The instructions on this tie are really difficult to understand.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> Love this idea, you've kept the cool and eliminated the troublesome areas so well.  I can't even consider a scarf if I dislike one tiny part of any scarf. I have to admit I was in despair over not being able to find a J'dA cw to suit me until happily H brought out the 'Bond St' ltd ed which was mostly leaf greens and bright cherry reds (nobody mention holiday scarf colours please).
> 
> I also love that your DH pledged his love for the scarf. I remember thinking "what was I thinking?" about the highly tropical acid-yellow and mega bright Au Cœur de la Vie so gave it one of those "I'll try it just this once" on a suitably sunny day and low and behold, the _one_ scarf DH  has ever raved about, it actually made me see it with new eyes. I now think acid yellow actually suits me more than the golden yolk yellow I was told suits me by 'experts'.
> 
> I know we have quite different colouring. I must say straight H-orange does not appeal to me either (as you may expect with someone who has hair almost that colour) but different shades of complicated oranges together or in a mosaic such as the orange Zebra Pegasus 90 or the 'sunset' Tigre Bengal become fire and heat rather than 1970s orangeade.



Thank you for giving my reservations about Les tresors d'un Artiste a voice.  I would so love to have that scarf, but in every cw there is at least one color that I cannot wear.   I feel better knowing that I should not only be able to _wear _every color, but actually _like_ every color.  Sometimes entire years go by before I find a scarf with a pattern and a cw that I love.  I'm encouraged now to just chill and be patient.    Maybe I'll buy it and have a pillow made.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> I've been through quite a few collecting phases, always when the area wasn't hot.  I've never had the immense buying power of some collectors like KL and BS, I suppose if you can afford everything and anything the hunt may not be as thrilling. I think part of the thrill of owning something is also how hard one that thing was to obtain too.


Exactly.   To get something that's HTF and undervalued -- the hunt for that is pretty thrilling.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Now I am all inspired to improve my tying skills.   Moma, we need a tutorial on how to do this tie.
> 
> View attachment 3860073


This is _such_ a pretty scarf that you have tied to perfection, Cordy.


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> Alas, I am couch-ridden for today. As I tried to get out of bed this morning, I somehow managed to pull a muscle in my neck. I had to lie back down because I was in so much pain, and then I wasn’t able to get up again. After an hour of trying and failing to sit up using any means possible (rolling out of bed, sliding out of bed, using only my abs to sit up), I finally had to call a friend to come help me get up! I can’t move my head or raise my arms to get dressed, so I am sitting on my couch in my pajamas, trying to get some work done/relying on TPF for entertainment!
> 
> *sigh* this is the last thing I needed. If i wasn’t such a mess I would think this was quite comical



Oh I'm so sorry to hear this!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It’s beautiful Tabbi. Probably ok for everyday but not at work? Just because I’m sure like me you wash your hands a thousand times a day.


I wear rings that are tight.   I've had vendors argue with me that a ring's too tight.   Ha.  That's not for them to say.  I wash my hands 1K times/day and wear gloves and I'm gonna have tight rings.  They are not painful, just sometimes I need to wet my finger to get the thing on and off.  That's fine.


----------



## Moirai

tabbi001 said:


> If it's ok, I just wanted to share a pic of this ring I recently got. My jeweller originally made flower-shaped diamond earrings and it wasn't love at first sight. So I asked her if she could make one of the earrings into a ring. I played with the idea of a between the finger ring ( i absolutely love the butterflies, frivole and lotus but alas, the price is too much for me at the moment) and I told my jeweller to "surprise" me. What do you guys think? It's not too much for daily wear? It takes a bit of getting used to but I think I love it


Beautiful ring! Happy to see you here, tabbi!



cafecreme15 said:


> Alas, I am couch-ridden for today. As I tried to get out of bed this morning, I somehow managed to pull a muscle in my neck. I had to lie back down because I was in so much pain, and then I wasn’t able to get up again. After an hour of trying and failing to sit up using any means possible (rolling out of bed, sliding out of bed, using only my abs to sit up), I finally had to call a friend to come help me get up! I can’t move my head or raise my arms to get dressed, so I am sitting on my couch in my pajamas, trying to get some work done/relying on TPF for entertainment!
> 
> *sigh* this is the last thing I needed. If i wasn’t such a mess I would think this was quite comical


Hope you feel better soon. When I get muscle spasms, I use a warm pack and take ibuprofen.


----------



## cafecreme15

prepster said:


> Oh I'm so sorry to hear this!


Thank you, I have been icing it on and off, taking Advil, and now I'm using heat to loosen it up. I still have very limited movement, but at least I can sit up, walk around, etc. Hopefully I will be good to go by tomorrow...cant have another day where I am out of commission!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Do you mean Granny? OMG that _was_ neon green. That gave me toothache just looking at it (no disrespect anyone who loved it)
> 
> This is *SpicyTuna*'s post from SMs back from Podium thread. Vert Vertigo over Bambou.
> 
> View attachment 3860344
> 
> 
> I'm really pleased H brought out Bambou _before_ VV. Though I really like both (both bright mid-green) VV is just very slightly too emerald/jewel for me, had I not already bought Bambou I would have bought and then cursed because Bambou's 'leaf' is a bit more versatile with my wardrobe.
> 
> Not many people wanted to wear yellow and/or green a few years ago. Like pastels (let's not go there) suddenly I see even the highstreet with green dress and coats, yellow shoes and tops.


Granny!!! I didn't know it was called that but DM got me an outfit in it for Xmas back in the 60s.   And I wear the contemporary rather-toned down version of it that shows up at Talbots  (a preppy-inspired store) from time to time.  (Neon Granny is always fine, but as you say, Papertiger, it can disappear for years).


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> This is _such_ a pretty scarf that you have tied to perfection, Cordy.



Just want to make sure you know that the image in the post quote is Momasaurus in her ELEK.   The scarf and the tie are both goregous.   I am trying to follow Holsby's directions on this tie and am hopelessly lost.


----------



## tabbi001

cafecreme15 said:


> Alas, I am couch-ridden for today. As I tried to get out of bed this morning, I somehow managed to pull a muscle in my neck. I had to lie back down because I was in so much pain, and then I wasn’t able to get up again. After an hour of trying and failing to sit up using any means possible (rolling out of bed, sliding out of bed, using only my abs to sit up), I finally had to call a friend to come help me get up! I can’t move my head or raise my arms to get dressed, so I am sitting on my couch in my pajamas, trying to get some work done/relying on TPF for entertainment!
> 
> *sigh* this is the last thing I needed. If i wasn’t such a mess I would think this was quite comical


Ouch! Get well soon...


----------



## tabbi001

papertiger said:


> I think the ring is beautiful if you're 100% sure it won't fall off. Little bit too bling for daytime tbh but then I keep sparkle mostly for evening, everyone is different.


Yes I kinda like a little bling in the day as I hardly go out at night anyway save for occasional dinners. 


cafecreme15 said:


> @tabbi001 - Welcome!! The ring your jeweler made is gorgeous!! Does it stay on though? It looks like it could fall off easily. I'd be careful wearing it every day; it seems pretty delicate!


Hopefully it's not as delicate as it looks. The ring/arm/branches are sturdy and won't easily break off.


eagle1002us said:


> I love it and I am a person who likes looking at rings, pin interest and all that.   This is a whimsical yet sophisticated design and it's original -- you won't see it coming and going.  The leaves ring is such a lovely complement to the flower.  Wear it everyday.



Thanks everyone! The fit is just right so it eon't easily fall off. I've wiggled my hand vigorously at home and see if I can shake it off and I'm happy to report that it stayed on. So yippee!


----------



## EmileH

Tabbi I don’t think it’s too bling for daytime. I like a little sparkle to lift my day. As long as you are ok taking it off constantly to wash your hands I say go for it. I wash my hands with my celebration rings on and they get messy very quickly. 

Cafecreme I hope you feel better today.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

You know ladies that you change my daily routine? I wake up in the morning (well, my morning, but definitely before kids return from school) and read what's new. The more you write - the later I get up.



Cordeliere said:


> No symbolic reason to hate orange.   It is not flattering on me, and for the most part (most shades) does not please my eye.


Now you can say that it's because of the Lebanese revolution. I think this will sound mysterious and sophisticated, no? And if you make a tragic face and say "Please, don't ask..." Well, try before a mirror



Cordeliere said:


> What are your hot summer months there?



The heat starts usually end of April - mid May. Ends about now. It's already cool now, 33-36C (93-94F). The hottest are July-August, hit 51C (124F) this year combined with a 100% humidity. Our compound is right on the beach so it's always feels cooler here because of the breeze. But this doesn't matter in summer because there is no way you can stay outside in this heat and humidity.
After we moved here from the UK, I would check the sky every day for clouds and rain (as you do in England). 6 months later, I thought - why am I still doing this? I haven't seen a single cloud since we moved. It rains here several times a year. And when it does, it's like a natural disaster because there is no drainage system and the water stays, especially in all those tunnels. There are also sand storms which first seemed like something exotic and now... Ok, hubbie cannot play golf



cafecreme15 said:


> @Sheikha Latifa - I would have thought you left Dubai in the summer because it gets unbearably hot! Whats the deal with all the crazy single men??



Well, not of them are crazy. 
The thing is that wives and children go to Europe/home for summer, husbands stay to work. Happiest time for pubs (and some other institutions).


----------



## FizzyWater

Sheikha Latifa said:


> The heat starts usually end of April - mid May. Ends about now. It's already cool now, 33-36C (93-94F). The hottest are July-August, hit 51C (124F) this year combined with a 100% humidity. Our compound is right on the beach so it's always feels cooler here because of the breeze. But this doesn't matter in summer because there is no way you can stay outside in this heat and humidity.



 My happy temperature is 70F.  I am uncomfortable at 80, miserable at 90, and 25+ years and 50+ pounds ago could survive humid Baltimore summers reaching 105.  The thought of 124F makes me want to die.  And humid?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> So Sheikha.   Before meeting you (so to speak), Dubai did not exist for me.  Now the media is sending stuff about Dubai my way.   Like the click bait article of 18 things you will only see in Dubai.   Or  an old 2008 Travel and Leisure magazine in a waiting room.   So now I got to ask if these things are true.
> 
> Are the police cars really luxury vehicles like Ferraris and Lamborghinis?
> Do men with too much money really have pet cheetahs in the drivers seats?
> Do the women wearing long black robe like over garments really stare at women in short western style clothing?
> Is everything either gold plated or solid gold?
> Are there really hotel rooms under water that are glass tube like rooms?
> Have they ever started construction on the tower that each floor is suppose to rotate independently?
> And what about those palm tree shaped islands.   How much construction has there been on them?




Ok, let me share my wisdom with you 

1. Police. Not all of them, but some - yes, you can see police in posh cars quite often. But you wouldn't even notice because there are so many expensive cars. Driving is not very safe here, no such thing as common curtesy. If you need to change a lane - they would speed up to not let you in. What surprised me is that Brits (who are so polite back at home that it makes it almost impossible to cross an unregulated crossroad - "you go first - no you go first") acquire this aggressive style of driving very quickly. 

2. Men and cheetahs. Maybe someone does it, I believe. But it is not common. Cervals are very popular here. Recently, a lion was found walking on the road. Next to us, there is a huge villa of someone from the royal family (it's the area where only locals can buy, foreigners are only allowed to rent, e.g. our compound belongs to a sheikh). In their garden, they keep wild animals. A few days ago a small deer crossed the road in front of us. Locals also love their falcons, until recently they were allowed to take them on planes. At the same time, they hate dogs who are considered to be servants of the satan. A dog is not allowed in the house, and if a dog touches or licks, one should have shower and change. This is a very dog-unfriendly place, dogs are not allowed in any parks. We once saw a dog house which was not even outside a villa but outside the fence around that villa. And in that dog house, a tiny pincher lived. I don't know how he survives 50 degrees.  He was tiny and very fat. 

3. Women don't stare. Only 10% of the population in Dubai are locals, the rest are expats. Of course, out of those expats, half are labourers. But there are lots of Europeans, Americans, Australians, many tourists. So they have seen enough to stare. Besides, local women wear that all under their abayas, the most extravagant and fashion-forward outfits. In Dior, they told me that the most asked for item was those "boxer shorts". 
Besides, when you live here, you learn to think more about what you wear. I wouldn't wear a sundress to a mall. Or a swim suit with pareo like some tourists do. First of all, because of the AC - it's really freezing inside   
I cannot say that local women love Europeans. Recently, there was a video in YouTube of a local woman telling off a tourist for something she was wearing. The video was placed by the local woman's friend who expected that they would be supported. As a result, she (the local) was fined. First of all, because it's is a bad offence here to take photos/videos of other people. And second, Dubai men are wiser. Tourists are very important for Dubai's economy, there is no oil here. That's why tourists are respected and may be forgiven for minor things. But it is very important to remember: no taking photos/videos of women! No touching women! (Recently, a tourist was arrested because he wanted to attract a police woman's attention to something happening behind her and touched her on the shoulder).


4. Hotel rooms under water - yes, that's Atlantis hotel

5. Construction - quite possible, there is so much construction going on, and every other one is something unbelievably crazy

6. The Palm was finished years ago. The Atlantis is there, by the way. Many of our friends live in their villas there (it's a freehold area, foreigners are allowed to own property there). We were thinking of renting there but it is not very convenient for us in terms of school. The villas are on the palm "leaves", Atlantis is on the top of the tree (there are a few other hotels there), and the "trunk" is tall apartment buildings. The only way to leave the palm is through this trunk which may take hours at rush hours.  

To sum up. My favourite thing - Dubai is very safe. Seriously, I don't even know where my house keys are. We don't lock. When I going grocery shopping, I leave my bag with my wallet and phone in the trolley and go browsing. I know that I can leave my wallet on the table at a street cafe and find it there when I come back. 
But you must be aware of the local customs and try to respect them. 

Here is some reading for you 
Cordi, did I answer your questions?

Oh, I missed your question about gold. Yes, they like this colour. But this is also part of the tourist attraction. Everything must be "the biggest", "the tallest", "the most expensive".
Their sheikh was a very wise man to use the little oil that they had this way. It is worth seeing


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

eagle1002us said:


> I am glad you are asking these questions.  I will add a couple.
> Doesn't it get hot wearing an abaya and a headscarf?  I understand the concept of modesty as a reason why someone would be covered.  But doesn't it get hot?   Or, is it like Florida, air-conditioned pretty much everywhere you go so it's comfortable to wear?  (I ask this b/c I find hot weather difficult.  I try to stay indoors in the air conditioning all summer long.  In fact, I do it so much I have to take vitamin D supplements).



I new I forgot something.
Everything is AC-ed here. Even bus stops. Sometimes too much. We go only to a cinema where they give blankets because otherwise you just cannot survive. (BTW,  my favourite cinema, with reclining chairs, pillows, blankets, waiters and restaurant menu... I'm going to miss it when we move)
And good that you mentioned vitamin D. My daughter was recently diagnosed with its deficiency. The countries with the highest vitD deficiency are the  Gulf countries (for obvious reasons) and Australia  (religious use of sunscreen).

A lot is done here for women who want to undress in the sun but prefer not to be seen.
There is a lady's club with its own private beach, gym etc. My daughter takes tennis lessons their (with a female instructor, of course). Men are not allowed there. 
All beauty salons are for women only. In metro, there is a special carriage for women only. Women can travel in any carriage, but men are not allowed to this one. Everywhere there are separate waiting rooms for women. Again, women are allowed to men's waiting rooms but women's rooms are for women only. This rule is not very strictly observed in clinics but if I want  - men will leave as soon as I enter.

On the other hand, in court, a male witness equals two female witnesses...


----------



## tabbi001

Wow that all sounds so interesting Sheikha! It makes me want to visit Dubai someday. It's further down in my list if countries to visit, but I really want to go if I could. I was also wondering, is the Burj al Arab worth it? Sorry if it's a dumb question. Or which hotel do you think is the most interesting to stay in?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

tabbi001 said:


> Wow that all sounds so interesting Sheikha! It makes me want to visit Dubai someday. It's further down in my list if countries to visit, but I really want to go if I could. I was also wondering, is the Burj al Arab worth it? Sorry if it's a dumb question. Or which hotel do you think is the most interesting to stay in?



BURJ is definitely worth at least visiting.
It is very expensive. All rooms are 2 levels, lots of gold plating, consierge who is waiting for you outside the pool with your bathrobe. You can only get inside if you are staying there or have a restaurant booking.
There is Madinat next to it which is sometimes called the local Venice. 
Lots of nice restaurants there too and you can use the same facilities as Burj. Atlantis is nice and interesting for children. And there are several other hotels on the Palm and I think they are finishing a couple other hotels there. There is Four Seasons near us but I haven't seen anything exciting there. 
Oh, and both biggest malls have hotels attached to them - Kempinsky at the Mall of the Emirates (the longest in the world) and Address at the Dubai Mall (the biggest in the world). But they are not on the beach. Shopping is OK in terms of selection but expensive. Bear in mind that we have no taxes now. But they are planning to introduce VAT next year, don't know what will happen with the prices. 
There are also several hotels in Burj Khalifa (the tower). Besides, they are preparing for Expo 2020 and I'm sure will build something amazing by then. So, if you can, plan your trip after 2020. The locals are taking it very seriously. You cannot imagine what was happening here when Dubai won the right to host it. There was a huge screen in front of which people were waiting and counting seconds until the announcement. Then there were fireworks on Burj Khalifa, free ice creams to everyone, people were driving all night screaming and throwing confetti and everyone was given a day off. And I didn't even know what Expo is before coming here


----------



## Moirai

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ok, let me share my wisdom with you
> 
> 1. Police. Not all of them, but some - yes, you can see police in posh cars quite often. But you wouldn't even notice because there are so many expensive cars. Driving is not very safe here, no such thing as common curtesy. If you need to change a lane - they would speed up to not let you in. What surprised me is that Brits (who are so polite back at home that it makes it almost impossible to cross an unregulated crossroad - "you go first - no you go first") acquire this aggressive style of driving very quickly.
> 
> 2. Men and cheetahs. Maybe someone does it, I believe. But it is not common. Cervals are very popular here. Recently, a lion was found walking on the road. Next to us, there is a huge villa of someone from the royal family (it's the area where only locals can buy, foreigners are only allowed to rent, e.g. our compound belongs to a sheikh). In their garden, they keep wild animals. A few days ago a small deer crossed the road in front of us. Locals also love their falcons, until recently they were allowed to take them on planes. At the same time, they hate dogs who are considered to be servants of the satan. A dog is not allowed in the house, and if a dog touches or licks, one should have shower and change. This is a very dog-unfriendly place, dogs are not allowed in any parks. We once saw a dog house which was not even outside a villa but outside the fence around that villa. And in that dog house, a tiny pincher lived. I don't know how he survives 50 degrees.  He was tiny and very fat.
> 
> 3. Women don't stare. Only 10% of the population in Dubai are locals, the rest are expats. Of course, out of those expats, half are labourers. But there are lots of Europeans, Americans, Australians, many tourists. So they have seen enough to stare. Besides, local women wear that all under their abayas, the most extravagant and fashion-forward outfits. In Dior, they told me that the most asked for item was those "boxer shorts".
> Besides, when you live here, you learn to think more about what you wear. I wouldn't wear a sundress to a mall. Or a swim suit with pareo like some tourists do. First of all, because of the AC - it's really freezing inside
> I cannot say that local women love Europeans. Recently, there was a video in YouTube of a local woman telling off a tourist for something she was wearing. The video was placed by the local woman's friend who expected that they would be supported. As a result, she (the local) was fined. First of all, because it's is a bad offence here to take photos/videos of other people. And second, Dubai men are wiser. Tourists are very important for Dubai's economy, there is no oil here. That's why tourists are respected and may be forgiven for minor things. But it is very important to remember: no taking photos/videos of women! No touching women! (Recently, a tourist was arrested because he wanted to attract a police woman's attention to something happening behind her and touched her on the shoulder).
> 
> 
> 4. Hotel rooms under water - yes, that's Atlantis hotel
> 
> 5. Construction - quite possible, there is so much construction going on, and every other one is something unbelievably crazy
> 
> 6. The Palm was finished years ago. The Atlantis is there, by the way. Many of our friends live in their villas there (it's a freehold area, foreigners are allowed to own property there). We were thinking of renting there but it is not very convenient for us in terms of school. The villas are on the palm "leaves", Atlantis is on the top of the tree (there are a few other hotels there), and the "trunk" is tall apartment buildings. The only way to leave the palm is through this trunk which may take hours at rush hours.
> 
> To sum up. My favourite thing - Dubai is very safe. Seriously, I don't even know where my house keys are. We don't lock. When I going grocery shopping, I leave my bag with my wallet and phone in the trolley and go browsing. I know that I can leave my wallet on the table at a street cafe and find it there when I come back.
> But you must be aware of the local customs and try to respect them.
> 
> Here is some reading for you
> Cordi, did I answer your questions?
> 
> Oh, I missed your question about gold. Yes, they like this colour. But this is also part of the tourist attraction. Everything must be "the biggest", "the tallest", "the most expensive".
> Their sheikh was a very wise man to use the little oil that they had this way. It is worth seeing


This is so interesting! Thank you for taking the time to educate us! I enjoyed reading about your city.


----------



## Moirai

Off to work. Have a great day Chat friends!


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> You know ladies that you change my daily routine? I wake up in the morning (well, my morning, but definitely before kids return from school) and read what's new. The more you write - the later I get up.
> 
> 
> Now you can say that it's because of the Lebanese revolution. I think this will sound mysterious and sophisticated, no? And if you make a tragic face and say "Please, don't ask..." Well, try before a mirror
> 
> 
> 
> The heat starts usually end of April - mid May. Ends about now. It's already cool now, 33-36C (93-94F). The hottest are July-August, hit 51C (124F) this year combined with a 100% humidity. Our compound is right on the beach so it's always feels cooler here because of the breeze. But this doesn't matter in summer because there is no way you can stay outside in this heat and humidity.
> After we moved here from the UK, I would check the sky every day for clouds and rain (as you do in England). 6 months later, I thought - why am I still doing this? I haven't seen a single cloud since we moved. It rains here several times a year. And when it does, it's like a natural disaster because there is no drainage system and the water stays, especially in all those tunnels. There are also sand storms which first seemed like something exotic and now... Ok, hubbie cannot play golf
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not of them are crazy.
> The thing is that wives and children go to Europe/home for summer, husbands stay to work. Happiest time for pubs (and some other institutions).


I'm laughing! Cordy will definitely practice that sad face in front of a mirror.  We know how seriously she takes this.  Now orange has new meaning!

Wow, it is hot there. I would love to live on the beach but not if I couldn't jump into the water whenever I felt like it. Is this a temporary situation for you?


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ok, let me share my wisdom with you
> 
> 1. Police. Not all of them, but some - yes, you can see police in posh cars quite often. But you wouldn't even notice because there are so many expensive cars. Driving is not very safe here, no such thing as common curtesy. If you need to change a lane - they would speed up to not let you in. What surprised me is that Brits (who are so polite back at home that it makes it almost impossible to cross an unregulated crossroad - "you go first - no you go first") acquire this aggressive style of driving very quickly.
> 
> 2. Men and cheetahs. Maybe someone does it, I believe. But it is not common. Cervals are very popular here. Recently, a lion was found walking on the road. Next to us, there is a huge villa of someone from the royal family (it's the area where only locals can buy, foreigners are only allowed to rent, e.g. our compound belongs to a sheikh). In their garden, they keep wild animals. A few days ago a small deer crossed the road in front of us. Locals also love their falcons, until recently they were allowed to take them on planes. At the same time, they hate dogs who are considered to be servants of the satan. A dog is not allowed in the house, and if a dog touches or licks, one should have shower and change. This is a very dog-unfriendly place, dogs are not allowed in any parks. We once saw a dog house which was not even outside a villa but outside the fence around that villa. And in that dog house, a tiny pincher lived. I don't know how he survives 50 degrees.  He was tiny and very fat.
> 
> 3. Women don't stare. Only 10% of the population in Dubai are locals, the rest are expats. Of course, out of those expats, half are labourers. But there are lots of Europeans, Americans, Australians, many tourists. So they have seen enough to stare. Besides, local women wear that all under their abayas, the most extravagant and fashion-forward outfits. In Dior, they told me that the most asked for item was those "boxer shorts".
> Besides, when you live here, you learn to think more about what you wear. I wouldn't wear a sundress to a mall. Or a swim suit with pareo like some tourists do. First of all, because of the AC - it's really freezing inside
> I cannot say that local women love Europeans. Recently, there was a video in YouTube of a local woman telling off a tourist for something she was wearing. The video was placed by the local woman's friend who expected that they would be supported. As a result, she (the local) was fined. First of all, because it's is a bad offence here to take photos/videos of other people. And second, Dubai men are wiser. Tourists are very important for Dubai's economy, there is no oil here. That's why tourists are respected and may be forgiven for minor things. But it is very important to remember: no taking photos/videos of women! No touching women! (Recently, a tourist was arrested because he wanted to attract a police woman's attention to something happening behind her and touched her on the shoulder).
> 
> 
> 4. Hotel rooms under water - yes, that's Atlantis hotel
> 
> 5. Construction - quite possible, there is so much construction going on, and every other one is something unbelievably crazy
> 
> 6. The Palm was finished years ago. The Atlantis is there, by the way. Many of our friends live in their villas there (it's a freehold area, foreigners are allowed to own property there). We were thinking of renting there but it is not very convenient for us in terms of school. The villas are on the palm "leaves", Atlantis is on the top of the tree (there are a few other hotels there), and the "trunk" is tall apartment buildings. The only way to leave the palm is through this trunk which may take hours at rush hours.
> 
> To sum up. My favourite thing - Dubai is very safe. Seriously, I don't even know where my house keys are. We don't lock. When I going grocery shopping, I leave my bag with my wallet and phone in the trolley and go browsing. I know that I can leave my wallet on the table at a street cafe and find it there when I come back.
> But you must be aware of the local customs and try to respect them.
> 
> Here is some reading for you
> Cordi, did I answer your questions?
> 
> Oh, I missed your question about gold. Yes, they like this colour. But this is also part of the tourist attraction. Everything must be "the biggest", "the tallest", "the most expensive".
> Their sheikh was a very wise man to use the little oil that they had this way. It is worth seeing



What a fun read.  I had forgotten seeing a picture of an commercial airplane with numerous passenger seats occupied by falcons.   The safety sounds sublime.   It is interesting that it is such a big deal to tap a female police officer on the shoulder.   I am surprised they even have females in law enforcement.

Here in the US, there is a chain of movie theaters with the reclining seats and high end food service at your seat.   No blankets though, but the temperature is comfortable.   Are there any restrictions on alcohol service there?


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ok, let me share my wisdom with you
> 
> 1. Police. Not all of them, but some - yes, you can see police in posh cars quite often. But you wouldn't even notice because there are so many expensive cars. Driving is not very safe here, no such thing as common curtesy. If you need to change a lane - they would speed up to not let you in. What surprised me is that Brits (who are so polite back at home that it makes it almost impossible to cross an unregulated crossroad - "you go first - no you go first") acquire this aggressive style of driving very quickly.
> 
> 2. Men and cheetahs. Maybe someone does it, I believe. But it is not common. Cervals are very popular here. Recently, a lion was found walking on the road. Next to us, there is a huge villa of someone from the royal family (it's the area where only locals can buy, foreigners are only allowed to rent, e.g. our compound belongs to a sheikh). In their garden, they keep wild animals. A few days ago a small deer crossed the road in front of us. Locals also love their falcons, until recently they were allowed to take them on planes. At the same time, they hate dogs who are considered to be servants of the satan. A dog is not allowed in the house, and if a dog touches or licks, one should have shower and change. This is a very dog-unfriendly place, dogs are not allowed in any parks. We once saw a dog house which was not even outside a villa but outside the fence around that villa. And in that dog house, a tiny pincher lived. I don't know how he survives 50 degrees.  He was tiny and very fat.
> 
> 3. Women don't stare. Only 10% of the population in Dubai are locals, the rest are expats. Of course, out of those expats, half are labourers. But there are lots of Europeans, Americans, Australians, many tourists. So they have seen enough to stare. Besides, local women wear that all under their abayas, the most extravagant and fashion-forward outfits. In Dior, they told me that the most asked for item was those "boxer shorts".
> Besides, when you live here, you learn to think more about what you wear. I wouldn't wear a sundress to a mall. Or a swim suit with pareo like some tourists do. First of all, because of the AC - it's really freezing inside
> I cannot say that local women love Europeans. Recently, there was a video in YouTube of a local woman telling off a tourist for something she was wearing. The video was placed by the local woman's friend who expected that they would be supported. As a result, she (the local) was fined. First of all, because it's is a bad offence here to take photos/videos of other people. And second, Dubai men are wiser. Tourists are very important for Dubai's economy, there is no oil here. That's why tourists are respected and may be forgiven for minor things. But it is very important to remember: no taking photos/videos of women! No touching women! (Recently, a tourist was arrested because he wanted to attract a police woman's attention to something happening behind her and touched her on the shoulder).
> 
> 
> 4. Hotel rooms under water - yes, that's Atlantis hotel
> 
> 5. Construction - quite possible, there is so much construction going on, and every other one is something unbelievably crazy
> 
> 6. The Palm was finished years ago. The Atlantis is there, by the way. Many of our friends live in their villas there (it's a freehold area, foreigners are allowed to own property there). We were thinking of renting there but it is not very convenient for us in terms of school. The villas are on the palm "leaves", Atlantis is on the top of the tree (there are a few other hotels there), and the "trunk" is tall apartment buildings. The only way to leave the palm is through this trunk which may take hours at rush hours.
> 
> To sum up. My favourite thing - Dubai is very safe. Seriously, I don't even know where my house keys are. We don't lock. When I going grocery shopping, I leave my bag with my wallet and phone in the trolley and go browsing. I know that I can leave my wallet on the table at a street cafe and find it there when I come back.
> But you must be aware of the local customs and try to respect them.
> 
> Here is some reading for you
> Cordi, did I answer your questions?
> 
> Oh, I missed your question about gold. Yes, they like this colour. But this is also part of the tourist attraction. Everything must be "the biggest", "the tallest", "the most expensive".
> Their sheikh was a very wise man to use the little oil that they had this way. It is worth seeing


This is so interesting! Thank you. But you have said that English is not your first language. Wow, I am impressed.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I'm laughing! Cordy will definitely practice that sad face in front of a mirror.  We know how seriously she takes this.  Now orange has new meaning!
> 
> Wow, it is hot there. I would love to live on the beach but not if I couldn't jump into the water whenever I felt like it. Is this a temporary situation for you?



Well I am hoping I have botoxed myself out of sad faces.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> Are there any restrictions on alcohol service there?


Alcohol can only be bought in special shops (for non-Muslims only, no windows) if you have a special licence (I don't. Hubbie does). Restaurants or cafes can only serve alcohol if they belong to a hotel. So, no alcohol at malls, cinemas (which are also at malls) etc. Prices for alcohol at restaurants are crazy. A bottle of Cloudy Bay costs around £200 (for comparison, £20 in the UK). But the tax free environment helps to forget about it. 



momasaurus said:


> This is so interesting! Thank you. But you have said that English is not your first language. Wow, I am impressed.



Grand merci (here I blush and curtsey) 

Have a good day everyone in the other half of the world. Good afternoon Europe. 
I'm going to cook dinner


----------



## prepster

Sheikha Latifa said:


> BURJ is definitely worth at least visiting.
> It is very expensive. All rooms are 2 levels, lots of gold plating, consierge who is waiting for you outside the pool with your bathrobe. You can only get inside if you are staying there or have a restaurant booking.
> There is Madinat next to it which is sometimes called the local Venice.
> Lots of nice restaurants there too and you can use the same facilities as Burj. Atlantis is nice and interesting for children. And there are several other hotels on the Palm and I think they are finishing a couple other hotels there. There is Four Seasons near us but I haven't seen anything exciting there.
> Oh, and both biggest malls have hotels attached to them - Kempinsky at the Mall of the Emirates (the longest in the world) and Address at the Dubai Mall (the biggest in the world). But they are not on the beach. Shopping is OK in terms of selection but expensive. Bear in mind that we have no taxes now. But they are planning to introduce VAT next year, don't know what will happen with the prices.
> There are also several hotels in Burj Khalifa (the tower). Besides, they are preparing for Expo 2020 and I'm sure will build something amazing by then. So, if you can, plan your trip after 2020. The locals are taking it very seriously. You cannot imagine what was happening here when Dubai won the right to host it. There was a huge screen in front of which people were waiting and counting seconds until the announcement. Then there were fireworks on Burj Khalifa, free ice creams to everyone, people were driving all night screaming and throwing confetti and everyone was given a day off. And I didn't even know what Expo is before coming here



Thank you for sharing all of that!  I occasionally get funny questions about the U.S. when I travel. Someone once asked where the Marlboro man lives.  Someone asked me once “since all Americans carry guns on the streets,” had I ever shot anyone?  I said, “Well not today yet.”


----------



## cafecreme15

Dubai sounds like such a unique place! I’d love to visit some day. Thanks for sharing all this information with us, @Sheika. I have two more questions to add:

1) how do the locals feel about all the double standards for tourists? Do locals feel restricted and resentful because of them? Or are these standards preferred because of locals’ religious observance?

2) I worked with someone over the summer who lived and worked in Dubai for 5 years. While he said the glitz and glamor was fun at first, he eventually grew tired of the city because it had “no soul” because the only value set was being the most over the top and most expensive. Do you feel this way too?

Edit: I have a third question, Sheika! What is an expo? Seems like it’s a big deal there, almost akin to hosting the Olympics the way you describe it.

@PbP - I am doing a bit better today, thank you! Last night was a little rough because I couldn’t find a comfortable position to sleep in, but hey, at least I was able to get out of bed myself this morning! Have switched from ice to heating pad action, so hopefully I will have increased mobility as the day goes on!


----------



## cafecreme15

prepster said:


> Thank you for sharing all of that!  I occasionally get funny questions about the U.S. when I travel. Someone once asked where the Marlboro man lives.  Someone asked me once “since all Americans carry guns on the streets,” had I ever shot anyone?  I said, “Well not today yet.”



It’s interesting to see when traveling how mixed people’s reactions are to Americans. I’ve had people get so excited when they found out where I’m from - asking me questions about NYC, American food, an American tv shows (I’ve even had someone tell me the recognized my accent from watching Law and Order!). When other people find out, sometimes they just say “oh” quietly and then talk about something else.


----------



## FizzyWater

cafecreme15 said:


> Edit: I have a third question, Sheika! What is an expo? Seems like it’s a big deal there, almost akin to hosting the Olympics the way you describe it.



I assume it's the World Exposition (World Fair in older days) - https://expo2020dubai.ae


----------



## cafecreme15

FizzyWater said:


> I assume it's the World Exposition (World Fair in older days) - https://expo2020dubai.ae



Ah yes, I didn’t realize this was still around!


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> It’s interesting to see when traveling how mixed people’s reactions are to Americans. I’ve had people get so excited when they found out where I’m from - asking me questions about NYC, American food, an American tv shows (I’ve even had someone tell me the recognized my accent from watching Law and Order!). When other people find out, sometimes they just say “oh” quietly and then talk about something else.


I have traveled quite a bit around the world and have really never encountered any overt hostility towards being a citizen of the US.  However, and I find this amusing, sometimes my DH is taken for being German or Scandinavian, until he starts speaking.T that point they think he comes from Boston, and that isn't right either!   The only time I was given a hard time was decades ago and it was in Canada!

Feel better!  A pain in the neck is truly a PIA just higher up.


----------



## gracekelly

T


Sheikha Latifa said:


> Alcohol can only be bought in special shops (for non-Muslims only, no windows) if you have a special licence (I don't. Hubbie does). Restaurants or cafes can only serve alcohol if they belong to a hotel. So, no alcohol at malls, cinemas (which are also at malls) etc. Prices for alcohol at restaurants are crazy. A bottle of Cloudy Bay costs around £200 (for comparison, £20 in the UK). But the tax free environment helps to forget about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Grand merci (here I blush and curtsey)
> 
> Have a good day everyone in the other half of the world. Good afternoon Europe.
> I'm going to cook dinner


Thank you for an amazing read!  We almost made to to Dubai a few years ago.  DH's med school (Cornell) has a branch in Quatar, and they ran a meeting of sorts there that would be an excuse to visit and write off the trip (a time honored US tradition, lol!)  So if if we were going to travel that far, a trip to Dubai for shopping had to be on the list of things to do.


----------



## Genie27

This talk of Dubai is making me a bit nostalgic - my parents lived there for 22 years, and I spent my high school years and university vacations there. It's glitzy, and glamorous, but it always felt like a gilded cage, hence my lack of interest in living there after university.

But hey, you can ski and then golf, and then go for a desert safari under the stars all in the same day.

It was quite idyllic, really - tennis and swimming at the club, delicious food, social events, fishing in the Creek on Fridays, off roading, picnics at the beach near turquoise blue water. Winter is a beautiful 25 degrees. In high summer, you can't swim in the outdoor pool until after 5pm, as the water is boiling hot by 10 am. This was before the building boom, when you could cross the creek in a little wooden boat taxi. 

I miss the food, and tbh I really miss having a live-in maid - one of ours was with us for over 15 years, and my nanny was with my family for 25 years until she retired.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cafecreme15 said:


> Dubai sounds like such a unique place! I’d love to visit some day. Thanks for sharing all this information with us, @Sheika. I have two more questions to add:
> 
> 1) how do the locals feel about all the double standards for tourists? Do locals feel restricted and resentful because of them? Or are these standards preferred because of locals’ religious observance?
> 
> 2) I worked with someone over the summer who lived and worked in Dubai for 5 years. While he said the glitz and glamor was fun at first, he eventually grew tired of the city because it had “no soul” because the only value set was being the most over the top and most expensive. Do you feel this way too?


Locals do not feel restricted. It's their choice. But they are not enforcing their choice on others - hence alcoshops, pork shops and Christian churches.
If anything, locals feel as a preferred nation - they have free education, health care (if needed, abroad), houses, once a year a sheikh pays the debts of those who need it most. Expats can only stay in the country for as long as they have labour contracts or, if they are sole proprietors, for as long as their companies effectively exist. As soon as your contract is terminated (for whatever reason), the employer must buy you a ticket home and ensure that you leave. This is why there are no homeless or unemployed.
Locals have preference in everything. Even in traffic accident disputes.

And yes, one may get tired of this. With all this glamour, luxury and cheap labour (i.e. live-in maids, drivers and gardeners), the legal status of a foreigner is very unclear. The laws are often unclear and dubious, may be retroactive or make no sense. One may easily be deported from the country for showing a middle finger in traffic. A bounced cheque sends you to jail immediately. Rent must be paid by several backdated cheques and one never knows when you landlord will decide to cash a cheque.  You may be a long time loyal tenant, but instead of warning you or asking you to fix the cash flow deficit, the landlord will send you to jail.
Because of the rotation, no one is investing much in educating personnel. They just don't care and prefer to say no to everything. 
Our contract provides that the house must be painted before we move in. And my husband honestly believed that. He arrived on the day when the furniture was supposed to arrive. The house was not painted, the furniture did not arrive.  He paid tips, asked, told them funny jokes - nothing. Until I came and shouted. He told me off for that - but seriously, those guys could hardly speak any English and his "we should be truly grateful if you would" were totally lost on them. His politeness and big tips they took as weakness. I would be happy to be sweet and polite. But this place just makes you rude.
An oral promise has almost no value - everything is inshalla. A word in writing has little value if you don't insist. Because that means that you probably don't need it. 
Everything, seriously everything is a problem. England seems like paradise after that. My god, you call - and they answer!!!! You leave a message on the answering machine - and somebody actually checks it and calls you back! And you can get an appointment online! I once was so naive and made an appointment at a hospital online here. Came on time - they never heard about me. No one checks. It's one of the largest hospitals in Dubai. Alright, I made an appointment over the phone. Came again - same story. The phone on their site was wrong, so I was calling instead a small clinic in the middle of nowhere.  I checked their site a year later - they did not even bother to correct the wrong number.... 
God, I think I am hormonal again. Oh, I forgot to mention. Sex outside marriage is a serious crime. And you can be deported for saying bad things about D.   It's not a joke. There is a Ministry of Happiness which is monitoring this.
I love Dubai! I love Dubai!

Genie, you must have seen Dubai changing before you eyes! How interesting. Because it is changing unbelievably quickly. 
The boiling water is true. we have chillers in the pool. But the sea gets so hot... No, you cannot swim in the sea in summer 

I'm feeling like I hijacked the thread. That's it, I'm going to bed. It's all yours!
My excuse - I answered your questions. 
I thought it would be interesting to you - as it would be interesting to me too.
Night!


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I have traveled quite a bit around the world and have really never encountered any overt hostility towards being a citizen of the US.  However, and I find this amusing, sometimes my DH is taken for being German or Scandinavian, until he starts speaking.T that point they think he comes from Boston, and that isn't right either!   The only time I was given a hard time was decades ago and it was in Canada!
> 
> *Feel better!  A pain in the neck is truly a PIA just higher up*.


 Thank you!! You are certainly right about this!

When I was in Copenhagen, I kept being mistaken for a Dane and people would start speaking Danish to me, until they picked up on my wide-eyed look and realized I had no idea what they were saying. I'll take that as a compliment though - the Danes are a good looking people!  When we were traveling in Italy, people thought DBF was Italian, and when we were in Greece, people thought he was Greek! It must be his coloring - dark eyes and hair with a medium complexion. (He is neither Greek nor Italian). DBF does speak some Italian, but I doubt he fooled anyone when he spoke it there 


Sheikha Latifa said:


> Locals do not feel restricted. It's their choice. But they are not enforcing their choice on others - hence alcoshops, pork shops and Christian churches.
> If anything, locals feel as a preferred nation - they have free education, health care (if needed, abroad), houses, once a year a sheikh pays the debts of those who need it most. Expats can only stay in the country for as long as they have labour contracts or, if they are sole proprietors, for as long as their companies effectively exist. As soon as your contracts is terminated (for whatever reason), the employer must buy you a ticket home and ensure that you leave. This is why there are no homeless or unemployed.
> Locals have preference in everything. Even in traffic accident disputes.
> 
> And yes, one may get tired of this. With all this glamour, luxury and cheap labour, the legal status of a foreigner is very unclear. The laws are often unclear and dubious, may be retroactive or make no sense. One may easily be deported from the country for showing a middle finger in traffic. A bounced cheque sends you to jail immediately. Rent must be paid by several backdated cheques and one never knows when you landlord will decide to cash a cheque.  You may be a long time loyal tenant, but instead of warning you or asking you to fix the cash flow deficit, the landlord will send you to jail.
> Because of the rotation, no one is investing much in educating personnel. They just don't care and prefer to say no to everything.
> Our contract provides that the house must be painted before we move in. And my husband honestly believed that. He arrived on the day when the furniture was supposed to arrive. The house was not painted, the furniture did not arrive.  He paid tips, asked, told them funny jokes - nothing. Until I came and shouted. He told me off for that - but seriously, those guys could hardly speak any English and his "we should be truly grateful if you would" were totally lost on them. His politeness and big tips they took as weakness. I would be happy to be sweet and polite. But this place just makes you rude.
> An oral promise has almost no value - everything is inshalla. A word in writing has little value if you don't insist. Because that means that you probably don't need it.
> Everything, seriously everything is a problem. England seems like paradise after that. My god, you call - and they answer!!!! You leave a message on the answering machine - and somebody actually checks it and calls you back! And you can get an appointment online! I once was so naive and made an appointment at a hospital online here. Came on time - they never heard about me. No one checks. It's one of the largest hospitals in Dubai. Alright, I made an appointment over the phone. Came again - same story. The phone on their site was wrong, so I was calling instead a small clinic in the middle of nowhere.  I checked their site a year later - they did not even bother to correct the wrong number....
> God, I think I am hormonal again. Oh, I forgot to mention. Sex outside marriage is a serious crime. And you can be deported for saying bad things about D.   It's not a joke. There is a Ministry of Happiness which is monitoring this.
> I love Dubai! I love Dubai!
> 
> Genie, you must have seen Dubai changing before you eyes! How interesting. Because it is changing unbelievably quickly.
> The boiling water is true. we have chillers in the pool. But the sea gets so hot... No, you cannot swim in the sea in summer
> 
> I'm feeling like I hijacked the thread. That's it, I'm going to bed. It's all yours!
> My excuse - I answered your questions.
> I thought it would be interesting to you - as it would be interesting to me too.
> Night!


This is so fascinating - thank you for taking the time to basically give a sociological analysis of your city!


----------



## 911snowball

Skeikha, your posts describing Dubai are the  most interesting of all I have ever read on TPF.  Thank you so much for taking the time to answer our questions with such incredible detail. Absolutely fascinating.  One of my employees is to be married in January and he is going on this honeymoon to Dubai. They are beyond excited.  I have shared some of your comments with him. He was aware of the ban on photo taking.  We had quite a discussion in the office today about his upcoming trip and your posts.  We were all enthralled. Thank you again! We learned so much.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha, I am also fascinated by your description of life in Dubai - it sounds so interesting. I have friends who have visited and had an amazing time, but I doubt that I will ever go - being Jewish, I tend to avoid most of the Middle East. I don't suppose there is any Jewish community there?


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Sheikha, I am also fascinated by your description of life in Dubai - it sounds so interesting. I have friends who have visited and had an amazing time, but I doubt that I will ever go - being Jewish, I tend to avoid most of the Middle East. I don't suppose there is any Jewish community there?


I was wondering the same thing actually!


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha, I found your posts very interesting (and yes, I am now a little homesick) - I'm so glad you took the time to write them.

It is so different from my time there. We had no metro or bus service. I had to wait for my mom to get home from work to take us to the club. No Burj or giant malls - just Al Nasr *Leisureland* and Safa Park - the highlight of a school outing was the Al-Ain Fun City. I had to take a tin can bus with no AC, for an hour at 1pm from school.

When I went to high school, during Ramadan, you were not allowed to eat or drink anything in public in daylight hours, even in your car - not even recess. Only very little children were exempt. Flip side was that if you had a good employer/sponsor, you could get a very generous liquor permit - the limit was based on your salary. I remember my dad being asked to help out a friend or relative who needed to buy booze for Xmas parties etc. And you couldn't run a bunch of errands with the booze in your car.

So many rules...

They also didn't sell Coca Cola back then - Pepsi only. Chatter was that it was because of a Jewish connection. When I wanted to visit Israel when in Uni, I had to make sure they would only stamp a visa on a separate sheet, so I would not have any issues going back home.


----------



## Cookiefiend

@Sheikha Latifa - thank you for sharing with us all! It was fascinating to read and so informative. [emoji4]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BBC said:


> Sheikha, I am also fascinated by your description of life in Dubai - it sounds so interesting. I have friends who have visited and had an amazing time, but I doubt that I will ever go - being Jewish, I tend to avoid most of the Middle East. I don't suppose there is any Jewish community there?



Jewish are not allowed in.  That is if you officially announce this. For example, when you are applying for a residential visa, you need to answer the question about your religion. If you choose not to, you become Muslim by default 
Which means no alcohol for you.
At school, in detention, kids spend time by black markering Israel on maps. And they beep the words pork (in cooking shows) and Israel on TV.  No comments please...

Jenny, it all changed except for the Ramadan rules. This year Ramadan was very early, during school time and the most popular tourist time. Last year I remember the food court was closed, this year open but kind of closed by what looked like partitions. So, tourists could eat without insulting the fasting Muslims. At school, they asked those fasting to move to another room during the lunch break and other children could eat and drink as usual. But during other breaks, those thirsty had to go to a special room to have a drink.
My hair salon still served drinks until one lady came and had a fit about this. Well, it's very hard to get an appointment there, we'll see... Anyway, if you haven't seen the malls... Now the whole life is in the malls. They are like big towns with streets, cinemas, skating rinks, entertainment centres etc. 

Oh, my last advice for those going there. The best places to see the dancing fountains are the Rivington Grill in Souk al Bahar, a small souvenir mall facing Burj Khalifa (ask for a terrace table)  or Bice Mare next door. Both serve alcohol and have the best view over the fountains. Book in advance


----------



## Holsby

momasaurus said:


> It's a 90 and when I get home late tonight I'll try to find the instructions. If @Holsby is within earshot, please help me!!!


*moma*! Holsby is within earshot! 
Here are two links, one to the pictures with the knots and the other with the instructions. I think it is *the red scarf instruction* for your knot. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...u-wearing-today.958067/page-170#post-31147409

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...u-wearing-today.958067/page-182#post-31153113


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Jewish are not allowed in.  That is if you officially announce this. For example, when you are applying for a residential visa, you need to answer the question about your religion. If you choose not to, you become Muslim by default
> Which means no alcohol for you.
> At school, in detention, kids spend time by black markering Israel on maps. And they beep the words pork (in cooking shows) and Israel on TV.  No comments please...


Oh yes, the maps with the black marker over certain words. And you'd order a book and a whole chunk would be missing. And the magazines with pages torn out or blacked out images - Cosmo etc. I always wondered about that guy whose job it was to black-sharpie the boobs on page 65 of all the Vogue magazines.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> Oh yes, the maps with the black marker over certain words. And you'd order a book and a whole chunk would be missing. And the magazines with pages torn out or blacked out images - Cosmo etc. I always wondered about that guy whose job it was to black-sharpie the boobs on page 65 of all the Vogue magazines.



You had that too?  
No, it's easier now with magazines. But at an underwear store, they had to put black stickers on boxes with nipples on them. And on posters of the Swan Lake, they drew t-shirts on balerinas. That was hilarious On the other hand, you can still see The Kartrash half naked on many covers


----------



## Cordeliere

Holsby said:


> *moma*! Holsby is within earshot!
> Here are two links, one to the pictures with the knots and the other with the instructions. I think it is *the red scarf instruction* for your knot.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...u-wearing-today.958067/page-170#post-31147409
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...u-wearing-today.958067/page-182#post-31153113



@Holsby   I am the one who desperately wants to learn how to tie knot in the red scarf.   Call me dense but I can't make sense of the directions or pictures.   I get that there is one basis fold.   I get that you let the tails hang in front and and put them through a ring.   I don't get how you get the bib in front and I don't get how can have tails and a bib both in front.   Help.  Please.


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> You had that too?
> No, it's easier now with magazines. But at an underwear store, they had to put black stickers on boxes with nipples on them. And on posters of the Swan Lake, they drew t-shirts on balerinas. That was hilarious On the other hand, you can still see The Kartrash half naked on many covers


This is all so fascinating. I just returned from a trip to  Japan and I thought that was a totally different culture.  Living there as you do and dealing with all the restrictions in a rigid society is life changing not to mention challenging.  Many could not handle this but it sounds as though your supreme wit and humor have carried you through beautifully


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> This talk of Dubai is making me a bit nostalgic - my parents lived there for 22 years, and I spent my high school years and university vacations there. It's glitzy, and glamorous, but it always felt like a gilded cage, hence my lack of interest in living there after university.
> 
> But hey, you can ski and then golf, and then go for a desert safari under the stars all in the same day.
> 
> It was quite idyllic, really - tennis and swimming at the club, delicious food, social events, fishing in the Creek on Fridays, off roading, picnics at the beach near turquoise blue water. Winter is a beautiful 25 degrees. In high summer, you can't swim in the outdoor pool until after 5pm, as the water is boiling hot by 10 am. This was before the building boom, when you could cross the creek in a little wooden boat taxi.
> 
> I miss the food, and tbh I really miss having a live-in maid - one of ours was with us for over 15 years, and my nanny was with my family for 25 years until she retired.


Golf skiing and hiking the desert sounds like the promo for California

Quite an interesting childhood. How can you stand the cold if Canada?.


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> Golf skiing and hiking the desert sounds like the promo for California
> 
> Quite an interesting childhood. How can you stand the cold if Canada?.



I'd prefer a more temperate climate like California, but I really love living in Canada - for many reasons. I loved living in Cyprus too, and the US, and India but I am extremely happy to have the choice/opportunity to live here permanently. 

And I get to wear jackets and coats and *fur*


----------



## sage92

May I pop in and ask a question? I’m heading to south east Florida in a few weeks for a business conference with my husband. I’m set for evening dinners, but what do you wear casual during the day while I’m playing tourist? I’ve been in jeans, boots and sweaters!  Thank you!


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I'd prefer a more temperate climate like California, but I really love living in Canada - for many reasons. I loved living in Cyprus too, and the US, and India but I am extremely happy to have the choice/opportunity to live here permanently.
> 
> And I get to wear jackets and coats and *fur*


OK you are tweaking me about fur lol!  I am lucky if I can squeeze a few wearings out of mine per winter.  I love it that you have been able to live in so many different places.  Makes for a richer life experience!


----------



## gracekelly

sage92 said:


> May I pop in and ask a question? I’m heading to south east Florida in a few weeks for a business conference with my husband. I’m set for evening dinners, but what do you wear casual during the day while I’m playing tourist? I’ve been in jeans, boots and sweaters!  Thank you!


Simple cotton pant. dress or skirt and a tee or light shirt.  Sandal, slides or sneaker.  White is OK there too.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Simple cotton pant. dress or skirt and a tee or light shirt.  Sandal, slides or sneaker.  White is OK there too.



Totally agree.   I would add shorts.

This is the week everyone in Florida has been awaiting for months.  The heat just broke.   It has gone for blistering hot, humid, and miserable to delightful.  Sage92--Great timing to come.   November is the best month.


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Locals do not feel restricted. It's their choice. But they are not enforcing their choice on others - hence alcoshops, pork shops and Christian churches.
> If anything, locals feel as a preferred nation - they have free education, health care (if needed, abroad), houses, once a year a sheikh pays the debts of those who need it most. Expats can only stay in the country for as long as they have labour contracts or, if they are sole proprietors, for as long as their companies effectively exist. As soon as your contract is terminated (for whatever reason), the employer must buy you a ticket home and ensure that you leave. This is why there are no homeless or unemployed.
> Locals have preference in everything. Even in traffic accident disputes.
> 
> And yes, one may get tired of this. With all this glamour, luxury and cheap labour (i.e. live-in maids, drivers and gardeners), the legal status of a foreigner is very unclear. The laws are often unclear and dubious, may be retroactive or make no sense. One may easily be deported from the country for showing a middle finger in traffic. A bounced cheque sends you to jail immediately. Rent must be paid by several backdated cheques and one never knows when you landlord will decide to cash a cheque.  You may be a long time loyal tenant, but instead of warning you or asking you to fix the cash flow deficit, the landlord will send you to jail.
> Because of the rotation, no one is investing much in educating personnel. They just don't care and prefer to say no to everything.
> Our contract provides that the house must be painted before we move in. And my husband honestly believed that. He arrived on the day when the furniture was supposed to arrive. The house was not painted, the furniture did not arrive.  He paid tips, asked, told them funny jokes - nothing. Until I came and shouted. He told me off for that - but seriously, those guys could hardly speak any English and his "we should be truly grateful if you would" were totally lost on them. His politeness and big tips they took as weakness. I would be happy to be sweet and polite. But this place just makes you rude.
> An oral promise has almost no value - everything is inshalla. A word in writing has little value if you don't insist. Because that means that you probably don't need it.
> Everything, seriously everything is a problem. England seems like paradise after that. My god, you call - and they answer!!!! You leave a message on the answering machine - and somebody actually checks it and calls you back! And you can get an appointment online! I once was so naive and made an appointment at a hospital online here. Came on time - they never heard about me. No one checks. It's one of the largest hospitals in Dubai. Alright, I made an appointment over the phone. Came again - same story. The phone on their site was wrong, so I was calling instead a small clinic in the middle of nowhere.  I checked their site a year later - they did not even bother to correct the wrong number....
> God, I think I am hormonal again. Oh, I forgot to mention. Sex outside marriage is a serious crime. And you can be deported for saying bad things about D.   It's not a joke. There is a Ministry of Happiness which is monitoring this.
> I love Dubai! I love Dubai!
> 
> Genie, you must have seen Dubai changing before you eyes! How interesting. Because it is changing unbelievably quickly.
> The boiling water is true. we have chillers in the pool. But the sea gets so hot... No, you cannot swim in the sea in summer
> 
> I'm feeling like I hijacked the thread. That's it, I'm going to bed. It's all yours!
> My excuse - I answered your questions.
> I thought it would be interesting to you - as it would be interesting to me too.
> Night!



Hijack any time! This is fascinating.


----------



## sage92

Thank you both so much! Don't want to look too much like a tourist lol!



gracekelly said:


> Simple cotton pant. dress or skirt and a tee or light shirt.  Sandal, slides or sneaker.  White is OK there too.





Cordeliere said:


> Totally agree.   I would add shorts.
> 
> This is the week everyone in Florida has been awaiting for months.  The heat just broke.   It has gone for blistering hot, humid, and miserable to delightful.  Sage92--Great timing to come.   November is the best month.


----------



## Cordeliere

sage92 said:


> Thank you both so much! Don't want to look too much like a tourist lol!



Dear.   Everyone is a tourist between November and April.   The locals only come out during the summer when things aren't crowded.    No matter what you are wearing, the only way you could local is if you have gray hair and orthopedic sandals.   Trust me.  You want to look like a tourist.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Do you mean Granny? OMG that _was_ neon green. That gave me toothache just looking at it (no disrespect anyone who loved it)
> 
> This is *SpicyTuna*'s post from SMs back from Podium thread. Vert Vertigo over Bambou.
> 
> View attachment 3860344
> 
> 
> I'm really pleased H brought out Bambou _before_ VV. Though I really like both (both bright mid-green) VV is just very slightly too emerald/jewel for me, had I not already bought Bambou I would have bought and then cursed because Bambou's 'leaf' is a bit more versatile with my wardrobe.
> 
> Not many people wanted to wear yellow and/or green a few years ago. Like pastels (let's not go there) suddenly I see even the highstreet with green dress and coats, yellow shoes and tops.


Vert Vertigo is the blue-green option?  Just checking.   I mean, I know what Bamboo looks like.   I like blue-greens.   But bamboo is a stronger color, much more vivid.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Exactly.   To get something that's HTF and undervalued -- the hunt for that is pretty thrilling.


From what I surmised, the people who bought stuff on ebay in its early days made out like bandits, so to speak.   They evidently were able to buy stuff at good prices.   I guess the sellers maybe didn't know the value (fair market price) of what they were selling and/or prospective buyers didn't know whether they could trust ebay.

The best markets are created when there are a lot of buyers and a lot of sellers who can come to agreement, that is, the market settles at a certain price.  That creates a fair market value:  a lot of people are in agreement.  

I had this conversation a while back with a dealer who was the author of a jewelry guide which cited prices which could be assumed to be an indicator of an item's value.  But unless she sold an item at that price, in other words, she found a buyer willing to pay the price she was asking, the price cited in the guide was just a meaningless opinion.   She was not happy with me.  
Moral:  price guides are worthless unless they are based on actual market trades.


----------



## eagle1002us

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ok, let me share my wisdom with you
> 
> 1. Police. Not all of them, but some - yes, you can see police in posh cars quite often. But you wouldn't even notice because there are so many expensive cars. Driving is not very safe here, no such thing as common curtesy. If you need to change a lane - they would speed up to not let you in. What surprised me is that Brits (who are so polite back at home that it makes it almost impossible to cross an unregulated crossroad - "you go first - no you go first") acquire this aggressive style of driving very quickly.
> 
> 2. Men and cheetahs. Maybe someone does it, I believe. But it is not common. Cervals are very popular here. Recently, a lion was found walking on the road. Next to us, there is a huge villa of someone from the royal family (it's the area where only locals can buy, foreigners are only allowed to rent, e.g. our compound belongs to a sheikh). In their garden, they keep wild animals. A few days ago a small deer crossed the road in front of us. Locals also love their falcons, until recently they were allowed to take them on planes. At the same time, they hate dogs who are considered to be servants of the satan. A dog is not allowed in the house, and if a dog touches or licks, one should have shower and change. This is a very dog-unfriendly place, dogs are not allowed in any parks. We once saw a dog house which was not even outside a villa but outside the fence around that villa. And in that dog house, a tiny pincher lived. I don't know how he survives 50 degrees.  He was tiny and very fat.
> 
> 3. Women don't stare. Only 10% of the population in Dubai are locals, the rest are expats. Of course, out of those expats, half are labourers. But there are lots of Europeans, Americans, Australians, many tourists. So they have seen enough to stare. Besides, local women wear that all under their abayas, the most extravagant and fashion-forward outfits. In Dior, they told me that the most asked for item was those "boxer shorts".
> Besides, when you live here, you learn to think more about what you wear. I wouldn't wear a sundress to a mall. Or a swim suit with pareo like some tourists do. First of all, because of the AC - it's really freezing inside
> I cannot say that local women love Europeans. Recently, there was a video in YouTube of a local woman telling off a tourist for something she was wearing. The video was placed by the local woman's friend who expected that they would be supported. As a result, she (the local) was fined. First of all, because it's is a bad offence here to take photos/videos of other people. And second, Dubai men are wiser. Tourists are very important for Dubai's economy, there is no oil here. That's why tourists are respected and may be forgiven for minor things. But it is very important to remember: no taking photos/videos of women! No touching women! (Recently, a tourist was arrested because he wanted to attract a police woman's attention to something happening behind her and touched her on the shoulder).
> 
> 
> 4. Hotel rooms under water - yes, that's Atlantis hotel
> 
> 5. Construction - quite possible, there is so much construction going on, and every other one is something unbelievably crazy
> 
> 6. The Palm was finished years ago. The Atlantis is there, by the way. Many of our friends live in their villas there (it's a freehold area, foreigners are allowed to own property there). We were thinking of renting there but it is not very convenient for us in terms of school. The villas are on the palm "leaves", Atlantis is on the top of the tree (there are a few other hotels there), and the "trunk" is tall apartment buildings. The only way to leave the palm is through this trunk which may take hours at rush hours.
> 
> To sum up. My favourite thing - Dubai is very safe. Seriously, I don't even know where my house keys are. We don't lock. When I going grocery shopping, I leave my bag with my wallet and phone in the trolley and go browsing. I know that I can leave my wallet on the table at a street cafe and find it there when I come back.
> But you must be aware of the local customs and try to respect them.
> 
> Here is some reading for you
> Cordi, did I answer your questions?
> 
> Oh, I missed your question about gold. Yes, they like this colour. But this is also part of the tourist attraction. Everything mst be "the biggest", "the tallest", "the most expensive".
> Their sheikh was a very wise man to use the little oil that they had this way. It is worth seeing


And then you have the Savannah cats which are a cross between a Serval and a housecat.   For example, there is this google picture:





















The Savannah cat is neat.  I think I read that Servals are really too wild to be good pets but the Savannah cat is fairly domesticated.


----------



## eagle1002us

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I new I forgot something.
> Everything is AC-ed here. Even bus stops. Sometimes too much. We go only to a cinema where they give blankets because otherwise you just cannot survive. (BTW,  my favourite cinema, with reclining chairs, pillows, blankets, waiters and restaurant menu... I'm going to miss it when we move)
> And good that you mentioned vitamin D. My daughter was recently diagnosed with its deficiency. The countries with the highest vitD deficiency are the  Gulf countries (for obvious reasons) and Australia  (religious use of sunscreen).
> 
> A lot is done here for women who want to undress in the sun but prefer not to be seen.
> There is a lady's club with its own private beach, gym etc. My daughter takes tennis lessons their (with a female instructor, of course). Men are not allowed there.
> All beauty salons are for women only. In metro, there is a special carriage for women only. Women can travel in any carriage, but men are not allowed to this one. Everywhere there are separate waiting rooms for women. Again, women are allowed to men's waiting rooms but women's rooms are for women only. This rule is not very strictly observed in clinics but if I want  - men will leave as soon as I enter.
> 
> On the other hand, in court, a male witness equals two female witnesses...


Thank you for your thoughtful answer, Sheikha Latifa.  

We have Coco Chanel to blame for sun worshiping.  Before her, women used to shield themselves with long sleeves, maybe also gloves, and also parasols -- as you know.  I have one occasionally very itchy sun-spotted forearm from years of mainly being a car passenger.   That's the main spot I got sun.
So, the women in Dubai must have very nice skin, right?   
I see pictures of the sun damage on a sun worshiper like Armani, and wow, the sun sure takes a toll.  It seems that the only way the sun damage can be covered up is _to get more suntanned_!!!!!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

FizzyWater said:


> I assume it's the World Exposition (World Fair in older days) - https://expo2020dubai.ae


Could it be a giant trade fair like Art Basel in Miami?


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Totally agree.   I would add shorts.
> 
> This is the week everyone in Florida has been awaiting for months.  The heat just broke.   It has gone for blistering hot, humid, and miserable to delightful.  Sage92--Great timing to come.   November is the best month.


Winter sun is the only sun I like whether it's where I live or in Miami.  I lived in LA for some time and did not like that midday glare.


----------



## nicole0612

tabbi001 said:


> If it's ok, I just wanted to share a pic of this ring I recently got. My jeweller originally made flower-shaped diamond earrings and it wasn't love at first sight. So I asked her if she could make one of the earrings into a ring. I played with the idea of a between the finger ring ( i absolutely love the butterflies, frivole and lotus but alas, the price is too much for me at the moment) and I told my jeweller to "surprise" me. What do you guys think? It's not too much for daily wear? It takes a bit of getting used to but I think I love it



Wow, this is totally stunning. It's beautiful! 
Sorry for the late response


----------



## nicole0612

@Sheikha Latifa, I actually laughed out loud at your comment that people cannot be counted on, instead it is inshAllah this or that! This is so true!
When I got married my husband told me that the only thing he could not deal with is if I ever was disrespectful to his parents. This man has put up with a lot from me and truly believes that marriage is forever, good days and bad days. He has never even considered parting, even when I am a monster. On the other hand, I am packing to stay at a hotel at the first cross word from him! The only thing is that I always have to be very respectful, almost reverential towards his parents. Luckily I learned quickly that no matter what annoying thing they ask me to do, I just say, "InshAllah it will happen soon." Which basically means, "I heard you say something right now but I'm not going to do anything." 
The best part is that there is an unspoken social contract about this statement, that the other person has to assume you really mean what you say "God willing, it will happen" - and most people do mean it, but are just busy, lazy, or trying to be polite. 
My MIL just came up to me a few hours ago and said (not asked), "I need to ask you something." I was hoping she didn't find something embarrassing in the closets again. In fact, what she wanted was to tell me that she was going to make a cushion cover out of some fabric that she had found in the closet. I said fine with me, because I don't sew, so the fabric is not mine. But...she disagreed, informing me that it must be mine and that she had found it the last time they were visiting and it was still there! [i.e. just waiting to be made into a cushion cover]. Then she reminded me that I had told her last year that I had "used them as skirts in the past", and I realized that she was talking about these floor-length silk wrap skirts that are in the closet!!! 
I assured her that, "InshAllah, we will find better material for you soon." 
Then I told my husband that his mom is trying to make my clothing into cushion covers and we had a good laugh


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> Oh yes, the maps with the black marker over certain words. And you'd order a book and a whole chunk would be missing. And the magazines with pages torn out or blacked out images - Cosmo etc. I always wondered about that guy whose job it was to black-sharpie the boobs on page 65 of all the Vogue magazines.


Genie, this is for you 
http://emirateswoman.com/15-things-people-raised-dubai-will-know/


----------



## Holsby

Cordeliere said:


> @Holsby   I am the one who desperately wants to learn how to tie knot in the red scarf.   Call me dense but I can't make sense of the directions or pictures.   I get that there is one basis fold.   I get that you let the tails hang in front and and put them through a ring.   I don't get how you get the bib in front and I don't get how can have tails and a bib both in front.   Help.  Please.


 Dear *Cordeliere*, I will make a more clear instruction later, when I have figured this out for myself!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

nicole0612 said:


> @Sheikha Latifa
> The best part is that there is an unspoken social contract about this statement, that the other person has to assume you really mean what you say "God willing, it will happen" - and most people do mean it, but are just busy, lazy, or trying to be polite.


You are so right, this is such an excuse for being lazy.
When we moved in, I couldn't get the maintenance guys to fix our toilet. It was always "tomorrow if God wills" (this was the first time when I was introduced to this concept).
I don't mean to be rude, but why would God not want us to have a working toilet?! 
Luckily, we have 5 bathrooms so did not suffer a lot. But why blaming the leaking lavatory pan on god?!

I'm hopping I haven't hurt your feelings by my "traveller's notes". This was definitely not my intention. And the passionate "Christian American who has nothing in common with Muslims" is not writing to me either. I probably managed to have not insulted anyone. Yoho!

I'm having injections right now as I'm typing in my phone. I have botulinum antibodies, hence no response to Botox or Disport, nothing at all. So, trying Xeomin today. If it works, this will be my solution for the forehead wrinkle and 11! I have little wrinkles for my age but that long forehead wrinkle is annoying me to death. So, inshAlla!


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> And then you have the Savannah cats which are a cross between a Serval and a housecat.   For example, there is this google picture:
> 
> I would love a pet like this. DH is deathly allergic to cats so it will never happen. Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Savannah cat is neat.  I think I read that Servals are really too wild to be good pets but the Savannah cat is fairly domesticated.


----------



## dharma

@Sheikha Latifa , I haven’t posted much lately but I wanted to pop in and thank you for your Dubai posts. Amazing !!!!

@Cordeliere , I’m looking forward to time off next week and time to post. Thank you many times over for starting this thread, it is so much to read. Xo


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Vert Vertigo is the blue-green option?  Just checking.   I mean, I know what Bamboo looks like.   I like blue-greens.   But bamboo is a stronger color, much more vivid.



NO, just a hint of blueish-side, still in the mid-green range. Basically a 'normal' leather option of Emeraude. 

Menthe and Malachite prob better options for a blue-green  

Both equally vivid IMO. VV is as bright as Bambou, leather for leather. If it was more subdued I might have gone for an VV Evelyn


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I'm hopping I haven't hurt your feelings by my "traveller's notes". This was definitely not my intention. And the passionate "Christian American who has nothing in common with Muslims" is not writing to me either. I probably managed to have not insulted anyone. Yoho!



I admit feeling a bit prickly about it but of course I asked and you were being honest so it is not your fault, just the truth is very hurtful. 

I just need a few days to calm down. Be back soon.


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> I just need a few days to calm down. Be back soon.


Hugs to you, BBC.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BBC said:


> I admit feeling a bit prickly about it but of course I asked and you were being honest so it is not your fault, just the truth is very hurtful.


Is this your excuse for shopping therapy or drinking?


----------



## Longchamp

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Is this your excuse for shopping therapy or drinking?


Wow.  I lurk on this thread, enjoy the variety of subjects. 
I hope this comment was a joke, or bad taste sarcasm.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Holsby said:


> _Tutorial for _*moma*
> Red scarf:
> Bias fold, just one fold.
> Put the scarf around your neck with ends hanging down in front (the ordinary way).
> Pull the middle of one hem from each side through scarf ring (the same ring as with the green scarf).





Cordeliere said:


> @Holsby   I am the one who desperately wants to learn how to tie knot in the red scarf.   Call me dense but I can't make sense of the directions or pictures.   I get that there is one basis fold.   I get that you let the tails hang in front and and put them through a ring.   I don't get how you get the bib in front and I don't get how can have tails and a bib both in front.   Help.  Please.



Cordie - I *think* I got it! 
You have to reach inside the folds of the scarf to catch the middle of the hem - on each side - and take those little ends and then pull them through the scarf ring. 
(I don't have the right kind of ring at the office) but it kind of worked!
I use this knot on a plisse and it gives you that super frilly look!
I’ll try the pictures again...


----------



## Cookiefiend

In the immortal words of Pinky (my spirit animal)
Narf!


----------



## Genie27

@Cookiefiend , I can't see any of your pictures...


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> Cordie - I *think* I got it!
> You have to reach inside the folds of the scarf to catch the middle of the hem - on each side - and take those little ends and then pull them through the scarf ring.
> (I don't have the right kind of ring at the office) but it kind of worked!
> I use this knot on a plisse and it gives you that super frilly look!
> I’ll try the pictures again...



Oh thank you.  Can hardly wait to try it.

Opps.   I think the pics are in a permission only area.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> @Cookiefiend , I can't see any of your pictures...


I'm doing something wrong - but working on it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Okay - fingers crossed










Ta Da!
So you have to unfold just a bit while you are reaching inside the fold to get that hem!
And forgive those ugly scribbles - I'm having a day so to speak...


----------



## nicole0612

I would love some tips for tying a 70cm.  I only have one style that I like so far that actually stays on (similar to men's tie style).  Actually, now that I think of it, my SA did show me one new option since I have quite a few scarf rings.  
1. Put scarf around the neck and insert each tip of the scarf into the scarf ring. If it is a 2 compartment scarf ring, cross the tips before inserting.
2. Pull the tips through.
3. Tie the tips behind the neck.
I wonder if alternately, (for multi-chambered scarf rings, like the trio) one could re-cross the tips and insert through the opposite hole


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - fingers crossed
> View attachment 3862042
> View attachment 3862043
> View attachment 3862044
> 
> View attachment 3862045
> 
> View attachment 3862047
> View attachment 3862048
> 
> 
> Ta Da!
> So you have to unfold just a bit while you are reaching inside the fold to get that hem!
> And forgive those ugly scribbles - I'm having a day so to speak...



AWESOME!!!   Thanks.


----------



## Cookiefiend

nicole0612 said:


> I would love some tips for tying a 70cm.  I only have one style that I like so far that actually stays on (similar to men's tie style).  Actually, now that I think of it, my SA did show me one new option since I have quite a few scarf rings.
> 1. Put scarf around the neck and insert each tip of the scarf into the scarf ring. If it is a 2 compartment scarf ring, cross the tips before inserting.
> 2. Pull the tips through.
> 3. Tie the tips behind the neck.
> I wonder if alternately, (for multi-chambered scarf rings, like the trio) one could re-cross the tips and insert through the opposite hole


I like to wear my 70cms in a bias fold and just tie the tips into a tiny knot in the front or with a mors ring. I treat them just like the 42cms, just a bit bigger.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> AWESOME!!!   Thanks.



Try it and let me know if it worked!
(oh! And a round ring would work way better, I just don't have one with me!)


----------



## nicole0612

Cookiefiend said:


> I like to wear my 70cms in a bias fold and just tie the tips into a tiny knot in the front or with a mors ring. I treat them just like the 42cms, just a bit bigger.


Thank you!  I am a novice when it comes to scarf tying, so this I can do


----------



## Cordeliere

Anyone else enjoying the Halloween decorations as much as I am?  We bought a set of artsy pumpkins last year and in late September, DH was bugging me to put them out.   I held my ground.  No pumpkins for you until October.  



Last week the catalogues started putting the Halloween decorations on sale, so I bought this for DH.   This  time of year, he has a canned joke.   He says to clerks, etc "I have just one word for you.....BOO!"  They are stunned for about 5 seconds and then they laugh.   He loves it.   So how could we not get this? 





They are battery powered and light up.   We have them in the front window.   They are soooo cute at night.  They remind me of Hermes Electric.  

On my morning walk, I had fun checking out other peoples decorations.  One house had 12 RIP tombstones.  One had a fake skeleton in front of it.   And the fake skeleton had fake rats eating it.   Delightfully gross huh?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Longchamp said:


> I hope this comment was a joke, or bad taste sarcasm.


Bad taste of course. With me, always assume the worst


Cordie, your decorations are so beautiful. Do you buy them or make yourself?


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cordie, your decorations are so beautiful. Do you buy them or make yourself?



I like to buy decorations for all holidays when they go on sale either just before or just after the holiday.   We had a lot of decorations when we had a house in San Diego, but got rid of them all when we moved to a condo in LA, so I am looking forward to building my collection back up.   

Our house is especially suited for Halloween.   Its architectural style is "gothic farmhouse".  That is an obscure genre that only architecture geeks would recognize.   But it especially lends itself to the creepy haunted house look.  On this years improvement plan for the house ( relatively new house that still needs infrastructure build out) is a wrought iron fence.   We got the stone columns installed the summer, but everything takes a zillion years to do between permits and hurricanes.  Next year I am hoping to have my own fake cemetery inside the fence.   

Lately I have been wishing I had a staff like Downton Abby so someone else would put up and take down decorations.   That would be in addition to my wished for lady's maid and my wished for cook.  

Anyway,  here are a couple of more of the interior decorations.   I don't know where to put the "eyes" because I don't want to put a nail in the wall for 1 month a year.   I am thinking about putting them on the porch columns.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> I like to buy decorations for all holidays when they go on sale either just before or just after the holiday.   We had a lot of decorations when we had a house in San Diego, but got rid of them all when we moved to a condo in LA, so I am looking forward to building my collection back up.
> 
> Our house is especially suited for Halloween.   Its architectural style is "gothic farmhouse".  That is an obscure genre that only architecture geeks would recognize.   But it especially lends itself to the creepy haunted house look.  On this years improvement plan for the house ( relatively new house that still needs infrastructure build out) is a wrought iron fence.   We got the stone columns installed the summer, but everything takes a zillion years to do between permits and hurricanes.  Next year I am hoping to have my own fake cemetery inside the fence.
> 
> Lately I have been wishing I had a staff like Downton Abby so someone else would put up and take down decorations.   That would be in addition to my wished for lady's maid and my wished for cook.
> 
> Anyway,  here are a couple of more of the interior decorations.   I don't know where to put the "eyes" because I don't want to put a nail in the wall for 1 month a year.   I am thinking about putting them on the porch columns.
> 
> View attachment 3862137
> 
> View attachment 3862139


What fun!
What about trying those Command removable picture hooks - they are super easy to use and come off easily too (unless you leave them up for several years… speaking from experience here)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Love the eyes most of all, so cool and funny


----------



## Genie27

Soooo coooolllll!!! I like those fancy pumpkins.


----------



## papertiger

Talking of Halloween 

Someone please give me some idea of what I should go as to a party Saturday evening? The last Halloween party I went to I went as a bad a*se fairy but that was a very long time ago!!! 

DH is wearing is wearing a long (maxi) leather coat and a black eye patch


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Talking of Halloween
> 
> Someone please give me some idea of what I should go as to a party Saturday evening? The last Halloween party I went to I went as a bad a*se fairy but that was a very long time ago!!!
> 
> DH is wearing is wearing a long (maxi) leather coat and a black eye patch


If DH is supposed to be a pirate (?) then maybe you could dress as the little parrot on his shoulder, or a maiden pirate (if that's a thing). Im just glad I'll be out of town for Halloween...avoids all the stress of having to come up with a costume!


----------



## tabbi001

Loving all the halloween designs Cordy!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Anyone else enjoying the Halloween decorations as much as I am?  We bought a set of artsy pumpkins last year and in late September, DH was bugging me to put them out.   I held my ground.  No pumpkins for you until October.
> View attachment 3862057
> 
> 
> Last week the catalogues started putting the Halloween decorations on sale, so I bought this for DH.   This  time of year, he has a canned joke.   He says to clerks, etc "I have just one word for you.....BOO!"  They are stunned for about 5 seconds and then they laugh.   He loves it.   So how could we not get this?
> 
> View attachment 3862056
> 
> 
> 
> They are battery powered and light up.   We have them in the front window.   They are soooo cute at night.  They remind me of Hermes Electric.
> 
> On my morning walk, I had fun checking out other peoples decorations.  One house had 12 RIP tombstones.  One had a fake skeleton in front of it.   And the fake skeleton had fake rats eating it.   Delightfully gross huh?


Maybe a BOO sign like that inspired the Hermes Electric scarf.  Do they make one in orange & black?
I just put out my plushie stuffed Jack O'Lantern and then a while later, my plushie turkey.   

The way you celebrate Halloween is marvelous, Cordy.  Such beautiful pumpkins, sign and joke!  You do it right.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Talking of Halloween
> 
> Someone please give me some idea of what I should go as to a party Saturday evening? The last Halloween party I went to I went as a bad a*se fairy but that was a very long time ago!!!
> 
> DH is wearing is wearing a long (maxi) leather coat and a black eye patch


I know someone who went as a big cereal box with a knife thru it -- he was a "serial killer."


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> If DH is supposed to be a pirate (?) then maybe you could dress as the little parrot on his shoulder, or a maiden pirate (if that's a thing). Im just glad I won't be out of town for Halloween...avoids all the stress of having to come up with a costume!



I just asked him, something vague about a soldier returning from war 

I think I want to go as the blond Marx brother Harpo, or a tree, then I wouldn't have to talk to anyone all night


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Talking of Halloween
> 
> Someone please give me some idea of what I should go as to a party Saturday evening? The last Halloween party I went to I went as a bad a*se fairy but that was a very long time ago!!!
> 
> DH is wearing is wearing a long (maxi) leather coat and a black eye patch


He sounds like he will look like a cartoon spy out of one of the very old James Bond movies. You could go as Pussy Galore in  jumpsuit or Mrs Peele from The Avengers


----------



## Genie27

I was going to pull out my little red riding hood costume as Halloween falls on quiz night. But the trivia team is not going to the village as they figure it will be too busy - it's a very big deal in the village - they even close off the street. Instead they are going to a different pub uptown. Now I'm not sure I want to go as I probably would not need to dress up. It's a very cute costume and I'd been looking forward to wearing it.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> DH is wearing is wearing a long (maxi) leather coat and a black eye patch


Nick Fury?


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I know someone who went as a big cereal box with a knife thru it -- he was a "serial killer."



LOL, that's so funny. Cereal/serial killer. 

I guess I could go as Carrie (Stephen King movie) I have lots of slip dresses


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I was going to pull out my little red riding hood costume as Halloween falls on quiz night. But the trivia team is not going to the village as they figure it will be too busy - it's a very big deal in the village - they even close off the street. Instead they are going to a different pub uptown. Now I'm not sure I want to go as I probably would not need to dress up. It's a very cute costume and I'd been looking forward to wearing it.



Wear it anyway


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> He sounds like he will look like a cartoon spy out of one of the very old James Bond movies. You could go as Pussy Galore in  jumpsuit or Mrs Peele from The Avengers



Exactly, he wanted me to go as Dr. NO but I don't have a white suit with a mandarin collar and that's all he ever wears. 

I like the idea of Emma Peel, I have piles of 1960s clothes


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Nick Fury?



You hit it on the head. *He is Nick Fury!!!*


----------



## Genie27

Well now, that opens up a marvellous range of costume options for you. 

And you're right. It will be the one day in the year I'd not look out of place in a costume, on the subway.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I know someone who went as a big cereal box with a knife thru it -- he was a "serial killer."



That is hilarious!


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Exactly, he wanted me to go as Dr. NO but I don't have a white suit with a mandarin collar and that's all he ever wears.
> 
> I like the idea of Emma Peel, I have piles of 1960s clothes


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> I just asked him, something vague about a soldier returning from war
> 
> I think I want to go as the blond Marx brother Harpo, or a tree, then I wouldn't have to talk to anyone all night


 
He could add some weapons and cool sunglasses and be Neo from The Matrix.  Actually, that's what I was thinking when you said long leather coat.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> I just asked him, something vague about a soldier returning from war
> 
> I think I want to go as the blond Marx brother Harpo, or a tree, then I wouldn't have to talk to anyone all night


LOL!


prepster said:


> He could add some weapons and cool sunglasses and be Neo from The Matrix.  Actually, that's what I was thinking when you said long leather coat.
> 
> View attachment 3862361


Omg, I just thought the same thing. I was going to suggest PT go as Trinity from Matrix.


----------



## sage92

I'm clear on both counts!   Thanks!!!!



Cordeliere said:


> Dear.   Everyone is a tourist between November and April.   The locals only come out during the summer when things aren't crowded.    No matter what you are wearing, the only way you could local is if you have gray hair and orthopedic sandals.   Trust me.  You want to look like a tourist.


----------



## Moirai

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - fingers crossed
> View attachment 3862042
> View attachment 3862043
> View attachment 3862044
> 
> View attachment 3862045
> 
> View attachment 3862047
> View attachment 3862048
> 
> 
> Ta Da!
> So you have to unfold just a bit while you are reaching inside the fold to get that hem!
> And forgive those ugly scribbles - I'm having a day so to speak...


Looks great! 


Cordeliere said:


> Anyone else enjoying the Halloween decorations as much as I am?  We bought a set of artsy pumpkins last year and in late September, DH was bugging me to put them out.   I held my ground.  No pumpkins for you until October.
> View attachment 3862057
> 
> 
> Last week the catalogues started putting the Halloween decorations on sale, so I bought this for DH.   This  time of year, he has a canned joke.   He says to clerks, etc "I have just one word for you.....BOO!"  They are stunned for about 5 seconds and then they laugh.   He loves it.   So how could we not get this?
> 
> View attachment 3862056
> 
> 
> 
> They are battery powered and light up.   We have them in the front window.   They are soooo cute at night.  They remind me of Hermes Electric.
> 
> On my morning walk, I had fun checking out other peoples decorations.  One house had 12 RIP tombstones.  One had a fake skeleton in front of it.   And the fake skeleton had fake rats eating it.   Delightfully gross huh?


Love the pumpkins! I thought the same when I saw the BOO sign- looks like H, haha


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> I know someone who went as a big cereal box with a knife thru it -- he was a "serial killer."


----------



## cafecreme15

I've always wanted to be Marie Antoinette for Halloween! But it would be quite the commitment...both monetarily and to the character. No being a wallflower in a costume like that! Maybe one day if I am invited to one of those super fancy Halloween parties, and not the type where people drink out of red cups.


----------



## Genie27

There is a store here that rents out those kind of costumes. But I've never been to any of those super fancy parties either.


----------



## Joannadyne

Hi everyone! I'm way behind on this thread - dang work is keeping me too busy this week. Just wanted to share two things:

1. I met the real life Wonder Woman at the airport. She left her costume at home. Here she is:



You can't quite make it out but this woman was wrangling her six children unassisted at the airport. She had a baby strapped to her chest, a toddler in the stroller, which had two car seats hanging off of it, and four other kids walking ahead of her. Her kids ranged in age from 5 months to 7 years old. 

Holy mom power, Batman! I was in awe. I can barely handle my one DS. 

2. I found and received just today a holy grail I've been looking for for almost four years!!! I'm so excited. Will post tomorrow on the grail thread.


----------



## Bzlamom

BBC said:


> Sheikha, I am also fascinated by your description of life in Dubai - it sounds so interesting. I have friends who have visited and had an amazing time, but I doubt that I will ever go - being Jewish, I tend to avoid most of the Middle East. I don't suppose there is any Jewish community there?


There is a chabad house in Dubai
A few years ago there was a terroist attack on the chabad house 
The parents and some other people were murdered 
The nanny saved the two year old boy


----------



## Bzlamom

Meant Mumbai sorry


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> He could add some weapons and cool sunglasses and be Neo from The Matrix.  Actually, that's what I was thinking when you said long leather coat.
> 
> View attachment 3862361



Never mind him, what about me?


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> Hi everyone! I'm way behind on this thread - dang work is keeping me too busy this week. Just wanted to share two things:
> 
> 1. I met the real life Wonder Woman at the airport. She left her costume at home. Here she is:
> View attachment 3862392
> 
> 
> You can't quite make it out but this woman was wrangling her six children unassisted at the airport. She had a baby strapped to her chest, a toddler in the stroller, which had two car seats hanging off of it, and four other kids walking ahead of her. Her kids ranged in age from 5 months to 7 years old.
> 
> Holy mom power, Batman! I was in awe. I can barely handle my one DS.
> 
> 2. I found and received just today a holy grail I've been looking for for almost four years!!! I'm so excited. Will post tomorrow on the grail thread.



Congrats on you HG!


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> LOL!
> 
> Omg, I just thought the same thing. I was going to suggest PT go as Trinity from Matrix.



Now you're talking my language!!!! 

and actually thinking of @gracekelly , not so different from Emma Peel or Honor Blackman's character before her all in black


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Now you're talking my language!!!!
> 
> and actually thinking of @gracekelly , not so different from Emma Peel or Honor Blackman's character before her all in black


Yes! in all black as any of those characters would be so cool. Diana Rigg wore all black too. Please post pic in your costume!


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Now you're talking my language!!!!
> 
> and actually thinking of @gracekelly , not so different from Emma Peel or Honor Blackman's character before her all in black


Your DH needs to change his costume to John Steed - suit, hat and cane


----------



## MSO13

I know that we try to fly under the radar here in this thread but there’s some real possibilities for this thread blowing up dancing around religious intolerance. I appreciate the info and I’m aware that cultural differences can lead to hurt feelings but we all use tPF as a respite from day to day worry for the most part. The thread has already attracted newcomers who don’t  have the context of the camaraderie on the last 100 page. Let’s show them how fun and funny the thread can be!


----------



## MSO13

From a cultural point of view, I’d like to share that I’m watching my city which has frequently been seen as a “second” tier metropolis morph into the 6th borough of NY and as a former native New Yorker-I’m not happy about it. 

Along with rising property prices which are still a steal in comparison to other nearby cities, it has become very difficult to have a small business with soaring commercial rents. My studio neighborhood would likely terrify many and yet my landlord asked for a 40% increase at the end of my last lease. I said goodbye instead. I am relocating to a much smaller space and talk about purging-I still have 2 trucks worth of stuff to move! 

You would think I would be stressed but as I approach my last few days in the old space I am so excited to be leaner, to feel more free to choose the jobs that feel right and to be closer to my home. It doesn’t hurt that it feels like Fall finally and seeing the leaves change makes me so happy. Plus it’s cashmere shawl season! I don’t normally respond well to change so hopefully the happy will last. 

I’m off to continue moving, stay off the roads-i’m driving a 16ft truck!!! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Genie27

MSO13 said:


> From a cultural point of view, I’d like to share that I’m watching my city which has frequently been seen as a “second” tier metropolis morph into the 6th borough of NY and as a former native New Yorker-I’m not happy about it.
> 
> Along with rising property prices which are still a steal in comparison to other nearby cities, it has become very difficult to have a small business with soaring commercial rents. My studio neighborhood would likely terrify many and yet my landlord asked for a 40% increase at the end of my last lease. I said goodbye instead. I am relocating to a much smaller space and talk about purging-I still have 2 trucks worth of stuff to move!
> 
> You would think I would be stressed but as I approach my last few days in the old space I am so excited to be leaner, to feel more free to choose the jobs that feel right and to be closer to my home. It doesn’t hurt that it feels like Fall finally and seeing the leaves change makes me so happy. Plus it’s cashmere shawl season! I don’t normally respond well to change so hopefully the happy will last.
> 
> I’m off to continue moving, stay off the roads-i’m driving a 16ft truck!!! Hope everyone is doing well!


Good luck with the move, MsO!! We moved two years ago for very similar rent increase reasons and my old location is still vacant.


----------



## MSO13

Genie27 said:


> Good luck with the move, MsO!! We moved two years ago for very similar rent increase reasons and my old location is still vacant.



Mine got snapped up by a new business immediately but I wouldn’t bet on them lasting at the new rent without an established clientele. I had been in business for a few years when I moved in and helped the landlord fill the building with my business name. It’s shortsighted to let a reliable good tenant leave for more money from an unknown. We have rental properties and keep the increases minimal to keep good tenants. We’ve had little turnover as a result. 

This was good for me though, it was the catalyst I needed to figure out what I really want to do with my time and taking jobs that aren’t a good fit to make rent was wearing me out. 

As for the city changing, I’m thrilled with how my home has increased in value but worry about this city with a rather irascible character turning into an expensive city. I’m no fan of how much character NY has lost. Perhaps I’m having idealistic memories but my childhood on the Upper West Side was like a scene from Sesame Street, culturally diverse, income diverse with the occasional odd creature for color and it didn’t feel like walking around a shopping mall. Sure it’s safer, but there’s so few neighborhoods left with that city soul. 

Did your move have a good impact on your business?


----------



## Genie27

MSO13 said:


> Did your move have a good impact on your business?



Yes it was an excellent decision to move. The higher rent at the old place would have seriously impacted our cashflow and profitability. We had to pay a lot for the leasehold improvements at our new place - it was a concrete box with windows, but in the long run, will be significantly cheaper.

And the positive energy from clients and visitors has been great. We went open concept - painted concrete walls, and open ductwork ceiling etc and it makes for a bright and open space.


----------



## EmileH

MSO13. Thank you for your post about the thread becoming a bit serious. I know the intentions were all good, but I agree that I come here for light hearted fun.

I lived in your city many years ago. I haven’t looked at real estate prices in a long time. I suppose I would be shocked.  The prices in our local city have risen to crazy levels as well.

Good for you embracing change and making lemons into lemonade. I hope you find your new work situation even more enjoyable. And good luck driving the giant truck! 

I have been busy with work. My trip is less than a month away now so I’m very excited. I had to make some changes to my plans but I think it will be quite restorative for me. Paris always is. And I can’t wait to pick up my SO bag. I have a few other things on hold as well. 

I haven’t been shopping in anticipation of my trip. I did add a gris asphalt grande loop pendant to my little collection. I love these pendants and they mix and match so well with my trinity and Hermes pieces. The gris asphalt is a nice match for gris tourtourelle and I can probably get away with it with etain as well. Speaking of which after much thought about etain I am finally using it and I absolutely love it. My SA knows me better than I know myself.


----------



## Holsby

Cordeliere said:


> @Holsby   I am the one who desperately wants to learn how to tie knot in the red scarf.   Call me dense but I can't make sense of the directions or pictures.   I get that there is one basis fold.   I get that you let the tails hang in front and and put them through a ring.   I don't get how you get the bib in front and I don't get how can have tails and a bib both in front.   Help.  Please.


*Cordeliere*, I am back. Hope this will help!

1 Fold once
2 Fold twice
3 Drape around your neck
4 Pull hems forward
5 Pull hems through scarf ring
6 Pull fabric through as much as wanted
7 Turns out differently every time!

1 Fold once



2 Fold twice



3 Drape around your neck



4 Pull hems forward



5 Pull hems through scarf ring



6 Pull fabric through as much as wanted



7 Turns out differently every time!


----------



## Holsby

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - fingers crossed
> View attachment 3862042
> View attachment 3862043
> View attachment 3862044
> 
> View attachment 3862045
> 
> View attachment 3862047
> View attachment 3862048
> 
> 
> Ta Da!
> So you have to unfold just a bit while you are reaching inside the fold to get that hem!
> And forgive those ugly scribbles - I'm having a day so to speak...


*Cookiefiend* Brava!!! I saw this just when I had posted my own pictures!


----------



## Cordeliere

Holsby said:


> *Cordeliere*, I am back. Hope this will help!
> 
> 1 Fold once
> 2 Fold twice
> 3 Drape around your neck
> 4 Pull hems forward
> 5 Pull hems through scarf ring
> 6 Pull fabric through as much as wanted
> 7 Turns out differently every time!
> 
> 1 Fold once
> View attachment 3862878
> 
> 
> 2 Fold twice
> View attachment 3862879
> 
> 
> 3 Drape around your neck
> View attachment 3862880
> 
> 
> 4 Pull hems forward
> View attachment 3862881
> 
> 
> 5 Pull hems through scarf ring
> View attachment 3862882
> 
> 
> 6 Pull fabric through as much as wanted
> View attachment 3862883
> 
> 
> 7 Turns out differently every time!
> View attachment 3862884



That is such a gorgeous tie.  Thank you for the new pictures and directions.  I plan to try it ASAP, but if I succeed, I would feel compelled to post a selfie and I don't want to do that.   ha ha

I think it was the step shown in the picture under instruction # 5 that was throwing me.  Very helpful pic.


----------



## Cordeliere

For a total turn on topics, does anyone else have a roomba?   I bought one about a month ago and finally un-packed it and am, as I write, using it for the first time.   It is so amusing.   It's first use is confined to the gentleman's study.   This room has a pocket door.  Every time I go in or out, the roomba makes a run for it.  I reminds me of a cat.  

I suppose I shouldn't judge it until it thinks its done, but I am not sure yet what I think of its effectiveness.  It seems to be doing a good job on the area rug, but not so much on the travertine.   Debris settles into the grout lines and it seems to be having a harder time sucking that out than it does with stuff on the carpet.  But I am thrilled with how is is cleaning up under my husband's throne lounger and the coffee table.  The roomba will probably get fat on pistacho nuts DH drops.   The roomba has this little whirling sideways brush that gets stuff tucked up next to the furniture legs.  That is pretty cool.   I was also amazing that it hoisted itself over a foot square open metal base that supports a drink table and cleaned the exposed carpet inside.   I almost felt like I should applaud.  

It clearly needs a name.   I think it is going to be like a pet.  Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## cafecreme15

MsO - I live in your city now, and I have to say I am not looking forward to leaving it in the spring to go back to NYC. I’m already looking down the line to see if there are ways I could come back here. Living in NYC long term is just not sustainable. Prime real estate here is still objectively expensive, but when compared to NY, it is still like 10% of the price for similar properties. I’m worried this will totally change by the time I am ready to get on the property ladder.

Also I will miss our H store after my move! [emoji24]


----------



## momasaurus

MSO13 said:


> Mine got snapped up by a new business immediately but I wouldn’t bet on them lasting at the new rent without an established clientele. I had been in business for a few years when I moved in and helped the landlord fill the building with my business name. It’s shortsighted to let a reliable good tenant leave for more money from an unknown. We have rental properties and keep the increases minimal to keep good tenants. We’ve had little turnover as a result.
> 
> This was good for me though, it was the catalyst I needed to figure out what I really want to do with my time and taking jobs that aren’t a good fit to make rent was wearing me out.
> 
> As for the city changing, I’m thrilled with how my home has increased in value but worry about this city with a rather irascible character turning into an expensive city. I’m no fan of how much character NY has lost. Perhaps I’m having idealistic memories but my childhood on the Upper West Side was like a scene from Sesame Street, culturally diverse, income diverse with the occasional odd creature for color and it didn’t feel like walking around a shopping mall. Sure it’s safer, but there’s so few neighborhoods left with that city soul.
> 
> Did your move have a good impact on your business?



I think the UWS was actually the inspiration for Sesame Street. 

Interesting thoughts! Sounds like some changes have been good for you.


----------



## FizzyWater

Cordeliere said:


> It clearly needs a name.   I think it is going to be like a pet.  Anyone got any suggestions?



Mine (an Eufy, not a Roomba) is "the little dude", mostly because that's what BF calls everything, like the cats. 

The cats were at first appalled and now merely irritated, as he seems to head directly toward ankles, human or feline.  Last weekend was "deep clean while BF is visiting a college friend".  I ran the little dude all day Sunday, let him go rest, and *then* dropped the casserole dish in the kitchen of course...


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Your DH needs to change his costume to John Steed - suit, hat and cane



I almost bought him a silver topped cane from Aspreys for his birthday but he's tall so they'd need 4 months and it was just too tight. 

Of course I still have both my GG Grandfathers' canes at home.

I have the only (Devon) Bowler from my dressage days. He only has a top hat (huge head).


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> For a total turn on topics, does anyone else have a roomba?   I bought one about a month ago and finally un-packed it and am, as I write, using it for the first time.   It is so amusing.   It's first use is confined to the gentleman's study.   This room has a pocket door.  E*very time I go in or out, the roomba makes a run for it.  I reminds me of a cat.  *
> 
> I suppose I shouldn't judge it until it thinks its done, but I am not sure yet what I think of its effectiveness.  It seems to be doing a good job on the area rug, but not so much on the travertine.   Debris settles into the grout lines and it seems to be having a harder time sucking that out than it does with stuff on the carpet.  But I am thrilled with how is is cleaning up under my husband's throne lounger and the coffee table.  The roomba will probably get fat on pistacho nuts DH drops.   The roomba has this little whirling sideways brush that gets stuff tucked up next to the furniture legs.  That is pretty cool.   I was also amazing that it hoisted itself over a foot square open metal base that supports a drink table and cleaned the exposed carpet inside.   I almost felt like I should applaud.
> 
> It clearly needs a name.   I think it is going to be like a pet.  Anyone got any suggestions?


This post cracked me up! Hilarious! I was thinking of getting a Roomba (or more accurately, a Shark) as a gift for my mother. She has to vacuum multiple times a week because we have a family cat that sheds a lot. I saw a commercial for the Shark recently, and since it's a better price than a Roomba, that's probably what I would go with. Although I just bought a new bag for my mom, so I will hold off until your reviews are in of the cat-like vacuum before making another gift purchase for her...she HATES when anyone spends money on her, and will probably have my head for getting her this bag. So we'll have to see how that goes over!


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> I have the only (Devon) Bowler from my dressage days. He only has a top hat (huge head).


He could paint his face green and go as Magritte's Son of Man


----------



## Holsby

Cordeliere said:


> That is such a gorgeous tie.  Thank you for the new pictures and directions.  I plan to try it ASAP, but if I succeed, I would feel compelled to post a selfie and I don't want to do that.   ha ha
> 
> I think it was the step shown in the picture under instruction # 5 that was throwing me.  Very helpful pic.


*Cordeliere*, maybe you will be forgiven if you don't post a selfie, even if we are very curious to see another version of this knot!


----------



## Genie27

Holsby said:


> *Cordeliere*, maybe you will be forgiven if you don't post a selfie, even if we are very curious to see another version of this knot!


I think I finally got it, from your most recent set of pictures!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> This post cracked me up! Hilarious! I was thinking of getting a Roomba (or more accurately, a Shark) as a gift for my mother. She has to vacuum multiple times a week because we have a family cat that sheds a lot. I saw a commercial for the Shark recently, and since it's a better price than a Roomba, that's probably what I would go with. Although I just bought a new bag for my mom, so I will hold off until your reviews are in of the cat-like vacuum before making another gift purchase for her...she HATES when anyone spends money on her, and will probably have my head for getting her this bag. So we'll have to see how that goes over!



Cordy's review of Yet to Be Named Roomba.    It is an addition to a vacuuming fleet, but can't be the sole tool.   

1.  Plus:   I absolutely love the way it goes under things.   We have a Dyson that I also bought in an effort to go under things without moving them.  The Roomba is much better for that purpose.

2.  Plus:  Great for getting around chair legs.

3.  Plus:  I love seeing it work while I don't.

4.  Plus:  It is not particularly noisy.

5.  Plus:   Easy to set up and run, unlike the Dyson which practically requires a Ph.D. in rocket science to empty the dust bin or use the extended arm.  

6.  Negative:  It is slow compared to a regular vacuum because it takes a random path and is not as powerful, so you have to wait for it to go over the same ground when it decides to do so.

7.  Negative:  The dust bin is very small and has to be emptied after every use.

8.  Negative:  We don't currently have a pet, but I doubt it could handle a lot of pet hair.   It is just not that efficient at pick up.  It compensates for its lack of strength via repetition.

9.  Don't know yet:  It claims to not eat electrical cords, but on its first run I was afraid,  so I picked up the computer cords.   The Roomba was fairly kind to the fringe on the rug.   It mussed its hair, so to speak, but didn't knot the fringe or stop the Roomba with a tangle.  


We have a 2 story house.  The upstairs is carpet and the downstairs is travertine and area rugs.   I decided I don't like carrying the Dyson up and down the stairs.   I had hoped to make the Dyson the upstairs vacuum and the Roomba the downstairs vacuum.  I don't think that is going to work.   I will probably use either a broom or a smaller cordless vacuum for the downstairs travertine and let the Roomba do the carpet.   But it is fun to have Roomba work while I sit and have it do the part of vacuuming that I hate the most, which is under furniture with legs.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> Cordy's review of Yet to Be Named Roomba.    It is an addition to a vacuuming fleet, but can't be the sole tool.
> 
> 1.  Plus:   I absolutely love the way it goes under things.   We have a Dyson that I also bought in an effort to go under things without moving them.  The Roomba is much better for that purpose.
> 
> 2.  Plus:  Great for getting around chair legs.
> 
> 3.  Plus:  I love seeing it work while I don't.
> 
> 4.  Plus:  It is not particularly noisy.
> 
> 5.  Plus:   Easy to set up and run, unlike the Dyson which practically requires a Ph.D. in rocket science to empty the dust bin or use the extended arm.
> 
> 6.  Negative:  It is slow compared to a regular vacuum because it takes a random path and is not as powerful, so you have to wait for it to go over the same ground when it decides to do so.
> 
> 7.  Negative:  The dust bin is very small and has to be emptied after every use.
> 
> 8.  Negative:  We don't currently have a pet, but I doubt it could handle a lot of pet hair.   It is just not that efficient at pick up.  It compensates for its lack of strength via repetition.
> 
> 9.  Don't know yet:  It claims to not eat electrical cords, but on its first run I was afraid,  so I picked up the computer cords.   The Roomba was fairly kind to the fringe on the rug.   It mussed its hair, so to speak, but didn't knot the fringe or stop the Roomba with a tangle.
> 
> 
> We have a 2 story house.  The upstairs is carpet and the downstairs is travertine and area rugs.   I decided I don't like carrying the Dyson up and down the stairs.   I had hoped to make the Dyson the upstairs vacuum and the Roomba the downstairs vacuum.  I don't think that is going to work.   I will probably use either a broom or a smaller cordless vacuum for the downstairs travertine and let the Roomba do the carpet.   But it is fun to have Roomba work while I sit and have it do the part of vacuuming that I hate the most, which is under furniture with legs.


Thanks for this very thorough balancing of positives and negatives! It's so funny how you personify the little thing. You'll have to let us know what you decide to name it!


----------



## Holsby

Genie27 said:


> I think I finally got it, from your most recent set of pictures!! Thanks for posting.


*Genie27*, you're welcome!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks for this very thorough balancing of positives and negatives! It's so funny how you personify the little thing. You'll have to let us know what you decide to name it!


I would love something (or - gee - someone) to vacuum for me but a Roomba would take one look and faint on the spot. 
How about Ricky Ricardo? He does the roomba don’t cha know. [emoji38]


----------



## pinky7129

I passed the barrrr! So excited. Wanted to share [emoji847][emoji119][emoji322]


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> I would love something (or - gee - someone) to vacuum for me but a Roomba would take one look and faint on the spot.
> How about Ricky Ricardo? He does the roomba don’t cha know. [emoji38]



I laughed.   Shared your idea with DH.   He suggested "BahBahLou".


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> Dyson which practically requires a Ph.D. in rocket science to empty the dust bin or use the extended arm.


So true. I have a Miele Canister and I love it (not that I've personally vacuumed in the past few years, but still). All the dust is nicely contained and you can throw the whole bag out. BF has a Dyson and while it is powerful, every time I've tried to empty it, I've dumped the contents onto the carpet. So gross. The Dyson bits and pieces seem counter intuitive to me. I find the Miele easier on my back and better at detail work. 



pinky7129 said:


> I passed the barrrr! So excited. Wanted to share [emoji847][emoji119][emoji322]


Woohoo indeed!! Congratulations!


----------



## Cookiefiend

pinky7129 said:


> I passed the barrrr! So excited. Wanted to share [emoji847][emoji119][emoji322]



Congratulations! [emoji95][emoji95][emoji95]


----------



## Cordeliere

pinky7129 said:


> I passed the barrrr! So excited. Wanted to share [emoji847][emoji119][emoji322]



I bet that is a huge relief to have that behind you.   Congrats!


----------



## cafecreme15

pinky7129 said:


> I passed the barrrr! So excited. Wanted to share [emoji847][emoji119][emoji322]



Congratulations!! I’ll be sitting for it in July [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## prepster

pinky7129 said:


> I passed the barrrr! So excited. Wanted to share [emoji847][emoji119][emoji322]



Congratulations!


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> LOL, that's so funny. Cereal/serial killer.
> 
> I guess I could go as Carrie (Stephen King movie) I have lots of slip dresses



Find an old abandoned Psych book, attach a few pages to dress and go as a Freudian slip.  [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

pinky7129 said:


> I passed the barrrr! So excited. Wanted to share [emoji847][emoji119][emoji322]


How wonderful!  Congrats on a major achievement!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> Find an old abandoned Psych book, attach a few pages to dress and go as a Freudian slip.  [emoji4]


HA! Love this -so clever!!


----------



## Moirai

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - fingers crossed
> View attachment 3862042
> View attachment 3862043
> View attachment 3862044
> 
> View attachment 3862045
> 
> View attachment 3862047
> View attachment 3862048
> 
> 
> Ta Da!
> So you have to unfold just a bit while you are reaching inside the fold to get that hem!
> And forgive those ugly scribbles - I'm having a day so to speak...





Holsby said:


> *Cordeliere*, I am back. Hope this will help!
> 
> 1 Fold once
> 2 Fold twice
> 3 Drape around your neck
> 4 Pull hems forward
> 5 Pull hems through scarf ring
> 6 Pull fabric through as much as wanted
> 7 Turns out differently every time!
> 
> 1 Fold once
> View attachment 3862878
> 
> 
> 2 Fold twice
> View attachment 3862879
> 
> 
> 3 Drape around your neck
> View attachment 3862880
> 
> 
> 4 Pull hems forward
> View attachment 3862881
> 
> 
> 5 Pull hems through scarf ring
> View attachment 3862882
> 
> 
> 6 Pull fabric through as much as wanted
> View attachment 3862883
> 
> 
> 7 Turns out differently every time!
> View attachment 3862884


Cookie and Holsby - gorgeous! Thank you for the instructions.


papertiger said:


> I almost bought him a silver topped cane from Aspreys for his birthday but he's tall so they'd need 4 months and it was just too tight.
> 
> Of course I still have both my GG Grandfathers' canes at home.
> 
> I have the only (Devon) Bowler from my dressage days. He only has a top hat (huge head).


You are so cool!


pinky7129 said:


> I passed the barrrr! So excited. Wanted to share [emoji847][emoji119][emoji322]


Congrats!!!


----------



## Moirai

Pirula said:


> Find an old abandoned Psych book, attach a few pages to dress and go as a Freudian slip.  [emoji4]


----------



## luckylove

pinky7129 said:


> I passed the barrrr! So excited. Wanted to share [emoji847][emoji119][emoji322]



Huge congratulations!!


----------



## luckylove

Pirula said:


> Find an old abandoned Psych book, attach a few pages to dress and go as a Freudian slip.  [emoji4]



So clever!


----------



## Joannadyne

pinky7129 said:


> I passed the barrrr! So excited. Wanted to share [emoji847][emoji119][emoji322]



Hooray!!! Congratulations! You must be over the moon!

I also wanted to share the fantastic day I'm having. 

1. Fairly good news from DH's neuro-opthamologist. He think all the vision issues are due to having myopia for most of this life, a flattening of the retina. Nothing to be done for now, just keep an eye on it. Cleared for cataract surgery and then we'll see how much vision loss is truly impacted by this pupil anomaly.

2. Great meeting with DS' psychologist- he's doing so well this year! He's really turned a corner. I'm so relieved!

3. Did a run through of my panel this afternoon. There were a few hiccups but overall, it went great!!! I'm terribly relieved and not nearly as nervous as I was before. I think it's going to go well. I'm writing the intro today and will rehearse it over the weekend. Still haven't shopped for clothes, so I'm a little nervous about that since I won't have time for alterations. I have some black slacks, which I'll hem once I decide what shoes to wear. What do you all think about wearing a shawl as a shrug? I just got a beautiful De La Mer au Ciel shawl and I'm so in love with it... but I'm afraid it might read too feminine for a business conference. I'll try to take a picture of the tie I have I mind. 

4. As I mentioned, I got a HG yesterday! I've been on the hunt for this scarf for years, and have drooled over Pirula's photos every time she posts it. It's Offrandes d'un Jour in that gorgeous purple!



So I think it's time to go pick up a few lottery tickets. I'm feeling so lucky and blessed that things are turning out OK after all. It's an amazing feeling when all that stress is lifted from your shoulders. Hope everyone's day is going just as well! [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Joannadyne

Genie27 said:


> So true. I have a Miele Canister and I love it (not that I've personally vacuumed in the past few years, but still). All the dust is nicely contained and you can throw the whole bag out. BF has a Dyson and while it is powerful, every time I've tried to empty it, I've dumped the contents onto the carpet. So gross. The Dyson bits and pieces seem counter intuitive to me. I find the Miele easier on my back and better at detail work.
> 
> 
> Woohoo indeed!! Congratulations!



I got sucked into a Reddit AMA rabbit hole about vacuum cleaners, of all things. The expert was a long time repair guy and he sang Miele's praises to high heaven. He also said bagless vacuums just do not perform as well as bagged. And that dyson pretty much sucked, and not in the way it should, ha.


----------



## Pirula

Joannadyne said:


> Hooray!!! Congratulations! You must be over the moon!
> 
> I also wanted to share the fantastic day I'm having.
> 
> 1. Fairly good news from DH's neuro-opthamologist. He think all the vision issues are due to having myopia for most of this life, a flattening of the retina. Nothing to be done for now, just keep an eye on it. Cleared for cataract surgery and then we'll see how much vision loss is truly impacted by this pupil anomaly.
> 
> 2. Great meeting with DS' psychologist- he's doing so well this year! He's really turned a corner. I'm so relieved!
> 
> 3. Did a run through of my panel this afternoon. There were a few hiccups but overall, it went great!!! I'm terribly relieved and not nearly as nervous as I was before. I think it's going to go well. I'm writing the intro today and will rehearse it over the weekend. Still haven't shopped for clothes, so I'm a little nervous about that since I won't have time for alterations. I have some black slacks, which I'll hem once I decide what shoes to wear. What do you all think about wearing a shawl as a shrug? I just got a beautiful De La Mer au Ciel shawl and I'm so in love with it... but I'm afraid it might read too feminine for a business conference. I'll try to take a picture of the tie I have I mind.
> 
> 4. As I mentioned, I got a HG yesterday! I've been on the hunt for this scarf for years, and have drooled over Pirula's photos every time she posts it. It's Offrandes d'un Jour in that gorgeous purple!
> View attachment 3863188
> 
> 
> So I think it's time to go pick up a few lottery tickets. I'm feeling so lucky and blessed that things are turning out OK after all. It's an amazing feeling when all that stress is lifted from your shoulders. Hope everyone's day is going just as well! [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]



Hey!! Twins!!!!  Haha!  I had NO idea!  Don't you love it??  Congrats, it's beautiful on you.   

Hmmm.  Delighted your DH is ok but as a fellow extreme myopic that's concerning.  Jeez.


----------



## prepster

I have a cheapo iLife A4 robot vacuum and love it.  I agree with @Cordeliere that a robot might not cover every need as a sole vacuum, (we have a Miele upright upstairs and two Miele canisters for the downstairs) but this one does a fantastic job, especially on hard floors.

Reading the reviews, it seems as if some do better on carpet and some do better on hardwood/tile.  So you might want to choose based on what you have most.  We have wood and stone floors downstairs with a few rugs, and wood and carpet upstairs.  It does well on carpet too, but it seems to struggle a bit.  I'm not sure how long it would live if it had to do carpets only every day.  The bathrooms all have dark marble floors and it won't do those at all.  It seems to get confused because they are dark.   It has an edge sensor that prevents it from toppling off of a ledge or stair, so I think it must read the dark floors and think it is on an edge.  (One reviewer said she made "beer goggles" (lolol!) for her robot by putting a piece of transparent tape over the sensor.)

I was a little concerned at first because I have a gazillion windows with big piles of silk curtains puddled on the floor, and I had visions of the vacuum grabbing hold of them like a crazed Jack Russell and dragging them around the room.  But it runs up to them and turns away like it senses a wall.  Weirdly though, it will go under skirted chairs and sofas.    This is one reason we ordered a cheap one, because we had a lot of questions about what it could do and not do.  DH wondered if it would take over the house like the Hal 9000 in Space Odyssey... "I'm sorry Dave, I can't do that..."   But, no, we're safe.  So far.  

I have some help so my floors aren't horrendous, but with dogs and horses and dirt and all of the stuff we drag in stomping around here in boots and so forth, it is nice because it just drives itself around and keeps the floors pristine.    One thing I will suggest to think about is how high your furniture is from the floor.  I think the A4 requires a 2" clearance.  That will get it underneath most furniture easily, but some chairs must vary in height from front to back so it will drive itself under, but get stuck trying to exit where it is too narrow.  Then it just stops and beeps plaintively until someone comes to rescue it.  Some of the more expensive models have a very narrow clearance, which would alleviate that.

The dogs were a little freaked out at first, but now they just lie there and let it run into them.


----------



## prepster

Joannadyne said:


> Hooray!!! Congratulations! You must be over the moon!
> 
> I also wanted to share the fantastic day I'm having.
> 
> 1. Fairly good news from DH's neuro-opthamologist. He think all the vision issues are due to having myopia for most of this life, a flattening of the retina. Nothing to be done for now, just keep an eye on it. Cleared for cataract surgery and then we'll see how much vision loss is truly impacted by this pupil anomaly.
> 
> 2. Great meeting with DS' psychologist- he's doing so well this year! He's really turned a corner. I'm so relieved!
> 
> 3. Did a run through of my panel this afternoon. There were a few hiccups but overall, it went great!!! I'm terribly relieved and not nearly as nervous as I was before. I think it's going to go well. I'm writing the intro today and will rehearse it over the weekend. Still haven't shopped for clothes, so I'm a little nervous about that since I won't have time for alterations. I have some black slacks, which I'll hem once I decide what shoes to wear. What do you all think about wearing a shawl as a shrug? I just got a beautiful De La Mer au Ciel shawl and I'm so in love with it... but I'm afraid it might read too feminine for a business conference. I'll try to take a picture of the tie I have I mind.
> 
> 4. As I mentioned, I got a HG yesterday! I've been on the hunt for this scarf for years, and have drooled over Pirula's photos every time she posts it. It's Offrandes d'un Jour in that gorgeous purple!
> View attachment 3863188
> 
> 
> So I think it's time to go pick up a few lottery tickets. I'm feeling so lucky and blessed that things are turning out OK after all. It's an amazing feeling when all that stress is lifted from your shoulders. Hope everyone's day is going just as well! [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]



Oh yay!  Such good news.


----------



## Cordeliere

Good to hear about Miele, since will probably be in market for another downstairs vacuum.


----------



## gracekelly

Joannadyne said:


> Hooray!!! Congratulations! You must be over the moon!
> 
> I also wanted to share the fantastic day I'm having.
> 
> 1. Fairly good news from DH's neuro-opthamologist. He think all the vision issues are due to having myopia for most of this life, a flattening of the retina. Nothing to be done for now, just keep an eye on it. Cleared for cataract surgery and then we'll see how much vision loss is truly impacted by this pupil anomaly.
> 
> 2. Great meeting with DS' psychologist- he's doing so well this year! He's really turned a corner. I'm so relieved!
> 
> 3. Did a run through of my panel this afternoon. There were a few hiccups but overall, it went great!!! I'm terribly relieved and not nearly as nervous as I was before. I think it's going to go well. I'm writing the intro today and will rehearse it over the weekend. Still haven't shopped for clothes, so I'm a little nervous about that since I won't have time for alterations. I have some black slacks, which I'll hem once I decide what shoes to wear. What do you all think about wearing a shawl as a shrug? I just got a beautiful De La Mer au Ciel shawl and I'm so in love with it... but I'm afraid it might read too feminine for a business conference. I'll try to take a picture of the tie I have I mind.
> 
> 4. As I mentioned, I got a HG yesterday! I've been on the hunt for this scarf for years, and have drooled over Pirula's photos every time she posts it. It's Offrandes d'un Jour in that gorgeous purple!
> View attachment 3863188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I think it's time to go pick up a few lottery tickets. I'm feeling so lucky and blessed that things are turning out OK after all. It's an amazing feeling when all that stress is lifted from your shoulders. Hope everyone's day is going just as well! [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]



I would suggest the least fussy scarf option  The last thing you want is to be constantly rearranging yourself.  If comments from my DH are worth anything...anything that appears too dramatic or done is not appealing to the males in the audience,  I know that is not what I would like to hear, but the focus has to be on what you are saying with no distractions.

Congrats on your new HG!


----------



## cafecreme15

Joannadyne said:


> Hooray!!! Congratulations! You must be over the moon!
> 
> I also wanted to share the fantastic day I'm having.
> 
> 1. Fairly good news from DH's neuro-opthamologist. He think all the vision issues are due to having myopia for most of this life, a flattening of the retina. Nothing to be done for now, just keep an eye on it. Cleared for cataract surgery and then we'll see how much vision loss is truly impacted by this pupil anomaly.
> 
> 2. Great meeting with DS' psychologist- he's doing so well this year! He's really turned a corner. I'm so relieved!
> 
> 3. Did a run through of my panel this afternoon. There were a few hiccups but overall, it went great!!! I'm terribly relieved and not nearly as nervous as I was before. I think it's going to go well. I'm writing the intro today and will rehearse it over the weekend. Still haven't shopped for clothes, so I'm a little nervous about that since I won't have time for alterations. I have some black slacks, which I'll hem once I decide what shoes to wear. What do you all think about wearing a shawl as a shrug? I just got a beautiful De La Mer au Ciel shawl and I'm so in love with it... but I'm afraid it might read too feminine for a business conference. I'll try to take a picture of the tie I have I mind.
> 
> 4. As I mentioned, I got a HG yesterday! I've been on the hunt for this scarf for years, and have drooled over Pirula's photos every time she posts it. It's Offrandes d'un Jour in that gorgeous purple!
> View attachment 3863188
> 
> 
> So I think it's time to go pick up a few lottery tickets. I'm feeling so lucky and blessed that things are turning out OK after all. It's an amazing feeling when all that stress is lifted from your shoulders. Hope everyone's day is going just as well! [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


Wonderful news Joann! It is so nice to feel like everything is going right for a change; such a rare feeling!


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> As I mentioned, I got a HG yesterday! I've been on the hunt for this scarf for years, and have drooled over Pirula's photos every time she posts it. It's Offrandes d'un Jour in that gorgeous purple!
> View attachment 3863188
> 
> 
> So I think it's time to go pick up a few lottery tickets. I'm feeling so lucky and blessed that things are turning out OK after all. It's an amazing feeling when all that stress is lifted from your shoulders. Hope everyone's day is going just as well! [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]



Congrats on everything.   Thrilled you got your grail.   It looks so pretty on you.   Yes.  Buy lottery tickets.


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> I have a cheapo iLife A4 robot vacuum and love it.  I agree with @Cordeliere that a robot might not cover every need as a sole vacuum, (we have a Miele upright upstairs and two Miele canisters for the downstairs) but this one does a fantastic job, especially on hard floors.
> 
> Reading the reviews, it seems as if some do better on carpet and some do better on hardwood/tile.  So you might want to choose based on what you have most.  We have wood and stone floors downstairs with a few rugs, and wood and carpet upstairs.  It does well on carpet too, but it seems to struggle a bit.  I'm not sure how long it would live if it had to do carpets only every day.  The bathrooms all have dark marble floors and it won't do those at all.  It seems to get confused because they are dark.   It has an edge sensor that prevents it from toppling off of a ledge or stair, so I think it must read the dark floors and think it is on an edge.  (One reviewer said she made "beer goggles" (lolol!) for her robot by putting a piece of transparent tape over the sensor.)
> 
> I was a little concerned at first because I have a gazillion windows with big piles of silk curtains puddled on the floor, and I had visions of the vacuum grabbing hold of them like a crazed Jack Russell and dragging them around the room.  But it runs up to them and turns away like it senses a wall.  Weirdly though, it will go under skirted chairs and sofas.    This is one reason we ordered a cheap one, because we had a lot of questions about what it could do and not do.  DH wondered if it would take over the house like the Hal 9000 in Space Odyssey... "I'm sorry Dave, I can't do that..."   But, no, we're safe.  So far.
> 
> I have some help so my floors aren't horrendous, but with dogs and horses and dirt and all of the stuff we drag in stomping around here in boots and so forth, it is nice because it just drives itself around and keeps the floors pristine.    One thing I will suggest to think about is how high your furniture is from the floor.  I think the A4 requires almost a 2" clearance.  That will get it underneath most furniture easily, but some chairs must vary in height from front to back so it will drive itself under, but then get stuck trying to come out where it is too narrow.  Then it just stops and beeps plaintively until someone comes to rescue it.  Some of the more expensive models have a very narrow clearance, which would alleviate that.
> 
> The dogs were a little freaked out at first, but now they just lie there and let it run into them.


My Dyson Animal is 12 years old.  It is heavier than I would like and there are times that even with all that suction, it doesn't pick things up and that is a mystery.  My last vacuum with a bag, an Oreck, picked up nothing.  I may have to start using it again since I had shoulder surgery.  I think my next one will be a Shark.  Dyson is just too expensive and I didn't care for the ball model.


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Find an old abandoned Psych book, attach a few pages to dress and go as a Freudian slip.  [emoji4]



Not sure the rest of the party will be that clever LOL


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Cookie and Holsby - gorgeous! Thank you for the instructions.
> 
> You are so cool!
> 
> Congrats!!!



Not always ha ha


----------



## gracekelly

^^I'm still voting for Mrs Peel  Black or white outfit works


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I have a cheapo iLife A4 robot vacuum and love it.  I agree with @Cordeliere that a robot might not cover every need as a sole vacuum, (we have a Miele upright upstairs and two Miele canisters for the downstairs) but this one does a fantastic job, especially on hard floors.
> 
> Reading the reviews, it seems as if some do better on carpet and some do better on hardwood/tile.  So you might want to choose based on what you have most.  We have wood and stone floors downstairs with a few rugs, and wood and carpet upstairs.  It does well on carpet too, but it seems to struggle a bit.  I'm not sure how long it would live if it had to do carpets only every day.  The bathrooms all have dark marble floors and it won't do those at all.  It seems to get confused because they are dark.   It has an edge sensor that prevents it from toppling off of a ledge or stair, so I think it must read the dark floors and think it is on an edge.  (One reviewer said she made "beer goggles" (lolol!) for her robot by putting a piece of transparent tape over the sensor.)
> 
> I was a little concerned at first because I have a gazillion windows with big piles of silk curtains puddled on the floor, and I had visions of the vacuum grabbing hold of them like a crazed Jack Russell and dragging them around the room.  But it runs up to them and turns away like it senses a wall.  Weirdly though, it will go under skirted chairs and sofas.    This is one reason we ordered a cheap one, because we had a lot of questions about what it could do and not do.  DH wondered if it would take over the house like the Hal 9000 in Space Odyssey... "I'm sorry Dave, I can't do that..."   But, no, we're safe.  So far.
> 
> I have some help so my floors aren't horrendous, but with dogs and horses and dirt and all of the stuff we drag in stomping around here in boots and so forth, it is nice because it just drives itself around and keeps the floors pristine.    One thing I will suggest to think about is how high your furniture is from the floor.  I think the A4 requires a 2" clearance.  That will get it underneath most furniture easily, but some chairs must vary in height from front to back so it will drive itself under, but get stuck trying to exit where it is too narrow.  Then it just stops and beeps plaintively until someone comes to rescue it.  Some of the more expensive models have a very narrow clearance, which would alleviate that.
> 
> The dogs were a little freaked out at first, but now they just lie there and let it run into them.


Does it do dog grooming?


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Hooray!!! Congratulations! You must be over the moon!
> 
> I also wanted to share the fantastic day I'm having.
> 
> 1. Fairly good news from DH's neuro-opthamologist. He think all the vision issues are due to having myopia for most of this life, a flattening of the retina. Nothing to be done for now, just keep an eye on it. Cleared for cataract surgery and then we'll see how much vision loss is truly impacted by this pupil anomaly.
> 
> 2. Great meeting with DS' psychologist- he's doing so well this year! He's really turned a corner. I'm so relieved!
> 
> 3. Did a run through of my panel this afternoon. There were a few hiccups but overall, it went great!!! I'm terribly relieved and not nearly as nervous as I was before. I think it's going to go well. I'm writing the intro today and will rehearse it over the weekend. Still haven't shopped for clothes, so I'm a little nervous about that since I won't have time for alterations. I have some black slacks, which I'll hem once I decide what shoes to wear. What do you all think about wearing a shawl as a shrug? I just got a beautiful De La Mer au Ciel shawl and I'm so in love with it... but I'm afraid it might read too feminine for a business conference. I'll try to take a picture of the tie I have I mind.
> 
> 4. As I mentioned, I got a HG yesterday! I've been on the hunt for this scarf for years, and have drooled over Pirula's photos every time she posts it. It's Offrandes d'un Jour in that gorgeous purple!
> View attachment 3863188
> 
> 
> So I think it's time to go pick up a few lottery tickets. I'm feeling so lucky and blessed that things are turning out OK after all. It's an amazing feeling when all that stress is lifted from your shoulders. Hope everyone's day is going just as well! [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


I wouldn't wear a scarf in a way that I haven't tried before at a presentation.  It could turn out perfect but it's a bit of a risk.   The risk is that something about the shawl/shrug will feel unfamiliar or uncomfortable.   It's important not to be distracted at a meeting which you are leading.   Wear it later in the evening or the next day when you feel celebratory -- after the event.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I would suggest the least fussy scarf option  The last thing you want is to be constantly rearranging yourself.  If comments from my DH are worth anything...anything that appears too dramatic or done is not appealing to the males in the audience,  I know that is not what I would like to hear, but the focus has to be on what you are saying with no distractions.
> 
> Congrats on your new HG!


I just read your post here after I posted an answer myself and we're in total agreement, GK.


----------



## Joannadyne

I just went to try on the shawl in the office bathroom and you guys are absolutely right. It is too fussy. I will wear it on the first day on the show floor instead and figure out something else for the panel. Thanks!!


----------



## Joannadyne

Here is the shawl. I love it so much! I find the colors and swirls captivating. (But Cordy, I do hide the orange corner!)


----------



## Joannadyne

Hey Cordy, how are you feeling about the losange now that a few days have passed?


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Does it do dog grooming?



Ha!  I wish!  It won’t be long though, I imagine, before everyone has a robit performing some function at home.  Someone was telling me about security robots for the house.  I wonder if they will have a voice like Aaanold Schwartzeneger and come equipped with stun guns.   

What I really need is a robot to drive around my house throughout the day and periodically shout “Stop that right now!”

Edit:  And maybe follow up with, “Dam&$% you guys!  I am not kidding!”


----------



## Joannadyne

prepster said:


> Ha!  I wish!  It won’t be long though, I imagine, before everyone has a robit performing some function at home.  Someone was telling me about security robots for the house.  I wonder if they will have a voice like Aaanold Schwartzeneger and come equipped with stun guns.
> 
> What I really need is a robot to drive around my house throughout the day and periodically shout “Stop that right now!”
> 
> Edit:  And maybe follow up with, “Dam&$% you guys!  I am not kidding!”



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne! Congrats on your grail and your other happy news. [emoji173]️


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Congrats on everything.   Thrilled you got your grail.   It looks so pretty on you.   Yes.  Buy lottery tickets.



Probably the best vacuum I’ve ever had is a Rainbow.  It circulates the dirt through water, so not a speck of dust goes back into the air.  They say cleaning efficiency is about airflow, not suction.    I have no idea if this is correct, but it does clean the best of any of them.  The downside is that the water reservoir has to be filled and dumped.  So the Rainbow mostly gets used now for cleaning the cars.


----------



## Cookiefiend

eagle1002us said:


> Does it do dog grooming?



Oh Lordy - I would totally buy it if it did. 
(I’m looking at you Coco - you long haired beastie)


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> Probably the best vacuum I’ve ever had is a Rainbow.  It circulates the dirt through water, so not a speck of dust goes back into the air.  They say cleaning efficiency is about airflow, not suction.    I have no idea if this is correct, but it does clean the best of any of them.  The downside is that the water reservoir has to be filled and dumped.  So the Rainbow mostly gets used now for cleaning the cars.



I had a Rainbow and thought it was great - until I had a slew of boys and dogs. Then? Not so much. I didn’t have time for emptying the reservoir - I just needed to vacuum and stop someone from trying to jump off the balcony at the same time I was trying to convince someone that peeing in the bushes was frowned on. 
Simplify and breathe.


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone here collect art, or has anyone ever purchased art at an auction? I'm thinking of maybe making my first real acquisition!


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone here collect art, or has anyone ever purchased art at an auction? I'm thinking of maybe making my first real acquisition!


I would caution against that for a multitude of reasons


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I would caution against that for a multitude of reasons



May I ask why? Is it a provenance issue? Or maybe a valuation issue (eg the strong likelihood of overpaying in an auction setting)?


----------



## nicole0612

pinky7129 said:


> I passed the barrrr! So excited. Wanted to share [emoji847][emoji119][emoji322]



Congratulations!! So thrilled for you!


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> Hooray!!! Congratulations! You must be over the moon!
> 
> I also wanted to share the fantastic day I'm having.
> 
> 1. Fairly good news from DH's neuro-opthamologist. He think all the vision issues are due to having myopia for most of this life, a flattening of the retina. Nothing to be done for now, just keep an eye on it. Cleared for cataract surgery and then we'll see how much vision loss is truly impacted by this pupil anomaly.
> 
> 2. Great meeting with DS' psychologist- he's doing so well this year! He's really turned a corner. I'm so relieved!
> 
> 3. Did a run through of my panel this afternoon. There were a few hiccups but overall, it went great!!! I'm terribly relieved and not nearly as nervous as I was before. I think it's going to go well. I'm writing the intro today and will rehearse it over the weekend. Still haven't shopped for clothes, so I'm a little nervous about that since I won't have time for alterations. I have some black slacks, which I'll hem once I decide what shoes to wear. What do you all think about wearing a shawl as a shrug? I just got a beautiful De La Mer au Ciel shawl and I'm so in love with it... but I'm afraid it might read too feminine for a business conference. I'll try to take a picture of the tie I have I mind.
> 
> 4. As I mentioned, I got a HG yesterday! I've been on the hunt for this scarf for years, and have drooled over Pirula's photos every time she posts it. It's Offrandes d'un Jour in that gorgeous purple!
> View attachment 3863188
> 
> 
> So I think it's time to go pick up a few lottery tickets. I'm feeling so lucky and blessed that things are turning out OK after all. It's an amazing feeling when all that stress is lifted from your shoulders. Hope everyone's day is going just as well! [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]



Wow, such fabulous news, in threes! So relieved for this good news.
Just have to mention again how you are stunning in jewel tones.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I wouldn't wear a scarf in a way that I haven't tried before at a presentation.  It could turn out perfect but it's a bit of a risk.   The risk is that something about the shawl/shrug will feel unfamiliar or uncomfortable.   It's important not to be distracted at a meeting which you are leading.   Wear it later in the evening or the next day when you feel celebratory -- after the event.



Eagle this is great advice


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone here collect art, or has anyone ever purchased art at an auction? I'm thinking of maybe making my first real acquisition!



How interesting. Can you tell us more about the piece and your long term plan?


----------



## kiwanja

Hi ladies - it is my first time posting on this thread/forum. However I am at a loss and in great need of wisdom!
I purchased a pair of Acne Studios Climb jeans a few weeks ago. However I was walking in a park while wearing them and slipped and got mud all over them. I immediately went home and cleaned / soaked the jeans in water. However, after they dried I noticed mud stains! It seems it's kind of worked itself into the fabric? I tried to rub vinegar all over the stained area but it hasn't removed the stain.
Any ideas for this sort of problem, ladies? Any advice so greatly appreciated!


----------



## scarf1

Joannadyne said:


> Hooray!!! Congratulations! You must be over the moon!
> 
> I also wanted to share the fantastic day I'm having.
> 
> 1. Fairly good news from DH's neuro-opthamologist. He think all the vision issues are due to having myopia for most of this life, a flattening of the retina. Nothing to be done for now, just keep an eye on it. Cleared for cataract surgery and then we'll see how much vision loss is truly impacted by this pupil anomaly.
> 
> 2. Great meeting with DS' psychologist- he's doing so well this year! He's really turned a corner. I'm so relieved!
> 
> 3. Did a run through of my panel this afternoon. There were a few hiccups but overall, it went great!!! I'm terribly relieved and not nearly as nervous as I was before. I think it's going to go well. I'm writing the intro today and will rehearse it over the weekend. Still haven't shopped for clothes, so I'm a little nervous about that since I won't have time for alterations. I have some black slacks, which I'll hem once I decide what shoes to wear. What do you all think about wearing a shawl as a shrug? I just got a beautiful De La Mer au Ciel shawl and I'm so in love with it... but I'm afraid it might read too feminine for a business conference. I'll try to take a picture of the tie I have I mind.
> 
> 4. As I mentioned, I got a HG yesterday! I've been on the hunt for this scarf for years, and have drooled over Pirula's photos every time she posts it. It's Offrandes d'un Jour in that gorgeous purple!
> View attachment 3863188
> 
> 
> So I think it's time to go pick up a few lottery tickets. I'm feeling so lucky and blessed that things are turning out OK after all. It's an amazing feeling when all that stress is lifted from your shoulders. Hope everyone's day is going just as well! [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


Congrats on all the good things happening!
Love your new scarf! It is perfect for you!


----------



## FizzyWater

kiwanja said:


> Hi ladies - it is my first time posting on this thread/forum. However I am at a loss and in great need of wisdom!
> I purchased a pair of Acne Studios Climb jeans a few weeks ago. However I was walking in a park while wearing them and slipped and got mud all over them. I immediately went home and cleaned / soaked the jeans in water. However, after they dried I noticed mud stains! It seems it's kind of worked itself into the fabric? I tried to rub vinegar all over the stained area but it hasn't removed the stain.
> Any ideas for this sort of problem, ladies? Any advice so greatly appreciated!



  The interwebs tell me they're standard cotton (+2% elastane) jeans, and machine washing in cold water (and appropriate detergent) is recommended.  Hang dry or machine dry if you're adventurous.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Hey Cordy, how are you feeling about the losange now that a few days have passed?



Well, since you asked, I have decided it was a mistake because of the color--too pastel.   I like the losange but don't love the color.   Still love the format and material, but color is really the most important thing.   And I was horrified to learn that I can't return it for a refund, just a credit.   That would be ok if there was something else in the boutique that I wanted, but there isn't.   I have purchased and returned things to H.com, so never dreamed the website and the stores would have a different policy.   I am thinking about listing it on ebay.   Sad, huh.   Impulse shopping is a mistake for me.  I usually ponder purchases a long time, and I think that I should stick to that policy.


----------



## Milja15

kiwanja said:


> Hi ladies - it is my first time posting on this thread/forum. However I am at a loss and in great need of wisdom!
> I purchased a pair of Acne Studios Climb jeans a few weeks ago. However I was walking in a park while wearing them and slipped and got mud all over them. I immediately went home and cleaned / soaked the jeans in water. However, after they dried I noticed mud stains! It seems it's kind of worked itself into the fabric? I tried to rub vinegar all over the stained area but it hasn't removed the stain.
> Any ideas for this sort of problem, ladies? Any advice so greatly appreciated!



Good quality carpet stain remover is what I would use combined with white vinegar.


----------



## Cordeliere

Milja15 said:


> Good quality carpet stain remover is what I would use combined with white vinegar.



I was thinking something similar.   Folex is the miracle of the modern world.  The first apartment I shared with DH had brand new light gray carpet.   DH spilled at least a gallon of coffee on it, one cup at a time.   Folex took it all out.   It looked like new after a little hands and knees time with it.   You spray it on and then wipe it with a clean cloth (towel).  Folex releases the dirt and the towel lifts the dirt out.  Folex lifts just about anything.   The person who turned me on to Folex used to carry a small spray bottle of it in her purse to deal with food spills on her clothes.   And best of all, Folex is very gentle on my chemically sensitive skin.    I have never tried it combined with vinegar, so I don't know about that.

https://www.amazon.com/Folex-Carpet...words=folex+instant+carpet+stain+remover&th=1


----------



## Genie27

I check this guide first:
http://www.cleaninginstitute.org/clean_living/stain_removal_chart.aspx#21

Not all stains are created equal.


----------



## Milja15

Cordeliere said:


> I was thinking something similar.   Folex is the miracle of the modern world.  The first apartment I shared with DH had brand new light gray carpet.   DH spilled at least a gallon of coffee on it, one cup at a time.   Folex took it all out.   It looked like new after a little hands and knees time with it.   You spray it on and then wipe it with a clean cloth (towel).  Folex releases the dirt and the towel lifts the dirt out.  Folex lifts just about anything.   The person who turned me on to Folex used to carry a small spray bottle of it in her purse to deal with food spills on her clothes.   And best of all, Folex is very gentle on my chemically sensitive skin.    I have never tried it combined with vinegar, so I don't know about that.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Folex-Carpet-Spot-Remover-32/dp/B001B0V5GG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1509104004&sr=8-2&keywords=folex+instant+carpet+stain+remover&th=1



Agreed. Perhaps, try it without the vinegar in the first instance and see if it does the trick.


----------



## cafecreme15

kiwanja said:


> Hi ladies - it is my first time posting on this thread/forum. However I am at a loss and in great need of wisdom!
> I purchased a pair of Acne Studios Climb jeans a few weeks ago. However I was walking in a park while wearing them and slipped and got mud all over them. I immediately went home and cleaned / soaked the jeans in water. However, after they dried I noticed mud stains! It seems it's kind of worked itself into the fabric? I tried to rub vinegar all over the stained area but it hasn't removed the stain.
> Any ideas for this sort of problem, ladies? Any advice so greatly appreciated!



I would pretreat with something like Shout and then machine wash and hang dry. Good luck!


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Well, since you asked, I have decided it was a mistake because of the color--too pastel.   I like the losange but don't love the color.   Still love the format and material, but color is really the most important thing.   And I was horrified to learn that I can't return it for a refund, just a credit.   That would be ok if there was something else in the boutique that I wanted, but there isn't.   I have purchased and returned things to H.com, so never dreamed the website and the stores would have a different policy.   I am thinking about listing it on ebay.   Sad, huh.   Impulse shopping is a mistake for me.  I usually ponder purchases a long time, and I think that I should stick to that policy.


I admit I was surprised you picked that CW- definitely not your usual wheelhouse.


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone here collect art, or has anyone ever purchased art at an auction? I'm thinking of maybe making my first real acquisition!



I think that is terrific.  Collecting art can be a wonderful lifelong passion, and your house will be all the more beautiful for it.    Just my opinion of course, but I think there really is no substitute for original paintings, drawings and sculpture.  Once you start buying real art though, it's a slippery slope!  Lol!  Original work tends to make one biased about prints, because they just don't look great next to each other.  Probably because one is a painting, and one is a picture of a painting.  I discovered that something about that just doesn't work well.  I have collected all kinds of art since college, from original graphite drawings, to watercolors, oils and sculpture.  My first "art" was what is termed "Limited Edition" signed lithographs.  I bought them because I liked the subject (horses of course) and I liked them for awhile, but I realized I didn't want a print of the painting, no matter how "limited" it was, I really most wanted the original painting.  At the time I couldn't afford to buy in galleries, so I bought work from fellow students.

The only thing I would suggest is to buy only what you love, and not get caught up in buying art for resale or investment.   Your art may appreciate over time or not, but the horizon for that is usually much longer than most people live.


----------



## scarf1

Just dropping by. Still traveling. Am in Paris now. It is COLD! Sun is out this afternoon, but it is not as warm as it looks.
Stopped by FSH today, and bought a CSGM- should have brought more than one with me for this trip-
Ended up with another Chasse en inde from last year- this time the light blue one- none of the CWs from the recent collections worked as well.

A few other comments- Arrived at FSH around noon, got served immediately at the scarf counter. Much less crowded since they started the new appt system. For any of you with the tresors d'artistes scarf- the paint box and accessories from the H museum are actually on display in one of the glass cases near the front door.

The Dior exhibit is supposed to be amazing, and VERY popular! I haven't made it as the line for non- advanced tickets was incredibly long. @Pocketbook Pup - there was even a line for the advanced tickets - hope you get to go and can report back!

DH's phone turned into a black brick the last morning in Florence. Yesterday we went to apple-  defective motherboard- luckily phone is quite new and under warranty. They were all ready to give him a new iPhone, BUT he couldn't remember his apppleid password. He insists on making these complicated passwords, but then he can't remember them... so ugh.. today we returned since he finally remembered the password and we got a replacement phone free.
At any rate, we went to the Apple Store in the louvre carousel- the line for people waiting to go through the security check for the louvre stretched so far! I have never seen those lines so long in the morning! And it is late October!

A couple of pix


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> Just dropping by. Still traveling. Am in Paris now. It is COLD! Sun is out this afternoon, but it is not as warm as it looks.
> Stopped by FSH today, and bought a CSGM- should have brought more than one with me for this trip-
> Ended up with another Chasse en inde from last year- this time the light blue one- none of the CWs from the recent collections worked as well.
> 
> A few other comments- Arrived at FSH around noon, got served immediately at the scarf counter. Much less crowded since they started the new appt system. For any of you with the tresors d'artistes scarf- the paint box and accessories from the H museum are actually on display in one of the glass cases near the front door.
> 
> The Dior exhibit is supposed to be amazing, and VERY popular! I haven't made it as the line for non- advanced tickets was incredibly long. @Pocketbook Pup - there was even a line for the advanced tickets - hope you get to go and can report back!
> 
> DH's phone turned into a black brick the last morning in Florence. Yesterday we went to apple-  defective motherboard- luckily phone is quite new and under warranty. They were all ready to give him a new iPhone, BUT he couldn't remember his apppleid password. He insists on making these complicated passwords, but then he can't remember them... so ugh.. today we returned since he finally remembered the password and we got a replacement phone free.
> At any rate, we went to the Apple Store in the louvre carousel- the line for people waiting to go through the security check for the louvre stretched so far! I have never seen those lines so long in the morning! And it is late October!
> 
> A couple of pix
> View attachment 3863718
> View attachment 3863719



That is a beautiful scarf and a GORGEOUS picture *scarf1*!

I've recently returned from Paris and went to the Dior exhibit which was, in fact, absolutely spectacular.  The lines were insane. I had pre-purchased tickets.  It's easy to do online *scarf1 *if you can.  There was a line for the pre-ticket holders, but it wasn't a long wait.  The line to purchase tickets was absolutely crazy.   So if you're going, buy your tickets ahead of time everyone.  It runs until early January I believe.    I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

scarf1 said:


> Just dropping by. Still traveling. Am in Paris now. It is COLD! Sun is out this afternoon, but it is not as warm as it looks.
> Stopped by FSH today, and bought a CSGM- should have brought more than one with me for this trip-
> Ended up with another Chasse en inde from last year- this time the light blue one- none of the CWs from the recent collections worked as well.
> 
> A few other comments- Arrived at FSH around noon, got served immediately at the scarf counter. Much less crowded since they started the new appt system. For any of you with the tresors d'artistes scarf- the paint box and accessories from the H museum are actually on display in one of the glass cases near the front door.
> 
> The Dior exhibit is supposed to be amazing, and VERY popular! I haven't made it as the line for non- advanced tickets was incredibly long. @Pocketbook Pup - there was even a line for the advanced tickets - hope you get to go and can report back!
> 
> DH's phone turned into a black brick the last morning in Florence. Yesterday we went to apple-  defective motherboard- luckily phone is quite new and under warranty. They were all ready to give him a new iPhone, BUT he couldn't remember his apppleid password. He insists on making these complicated passwords, but then he can't remember them... so ugh.. today we returned since he finally remembered the password and we got a replacement phone free.
> At any rate, we went to the Apple Store in the louvre carousel- the line for people waiting to go through the security check for the louvre stretched so far! I have never seen those lines so long in the morning! And it is late October!
> 
> A couple of pix
> View attachment 3863718
> View attachment 3863719



I usually lurk in this thread since I don't have anything to contribute--but I have to comment on your picture of the Parisian Rooftops!
It is so beautiful~  This is my ultimate goal is to be able to go to a high enough place so I can take a beautiful photo of rooftops in Paris either on a sunset or sunrise.  

May I ask where you were staying? A hotel? Or an air BnB parisian loft?  *heart eyes*


----------



## scarf1

pearlsnjeans said:


> I usually lurk in this thread since I don't have anything to contribute--but I have to comment on your picture of the Parisian Rooftops!
> It is so beautiful~  This is my ultimate goal is to be able to go to a high enough place so I can take a beautiful photo of rooftops in Paris either on a sunset or sunrise.
> 
> May I ask where you were staying? A hotel? Or an air BnB parisian loft?  *heart eyes*


Hotel. PM me if you want the name


----------



## pearlsnjeans

scarf1 said:


> Hotel. PM me if you want the name



I sent you a message!


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> How interesting. Can you tell us more about the piece and your long term plan?





prepster said:


> I think that is terrific.  Collecting art can be a wonderful lifelong passion, and your house will be all the more beautiful for it.    Just my opinion of course, but I think there really is no substitute for original paintings, drawings and sculpture.  Once you start buying real art though, it's a slippery slope!  Lol!  Original work tends to make one biased about prints, because they just don't look great next to each other.  Probably because one is a painting, and one is a picture of a painting.  I discovered that something about that just doesn't work well.  I have collected all kinds of art since college, from original graphite drawings, to watercolors, oils and sculpture.  My first "art" was what is termed "Limited Edition" signed lithographs.  I bought them because I liked the subject (horses of course) and I liked them for awhile, but I realized I didn't want a print of the painting, no matter how "limited" it was, I really most wanted the original painting.  At the time I couldn't afford to buy in galleries, so I bought work from fellow students.
> 
> The only thing I would suggest is to buy only what you love, and not get caught up in buying art for resale or investment.   Your art may appreciate over time or not, but the horizon for that is usually much longer than most people live.



Up until a couple of years ago, my interest in art was pretty casual. Most of the art on my walls currently are prints. After spending more time at museums, they just aren’t doing it for me anymore. Not only do I appreciate the aesthetic value of original paintings a lot more than prints, but I find their presence very calming. I haven’t been able to perfectly articulate why yet, but I think it has something to do with how they represent the continuity of everything that is good about humanity, and how they will be here long after we are all gone. And how by owning an original painting, you become a part of that continuity, only if fleetingly. 

The piece I saw yesterday is from a French post-impressionist painter named Edouard Cortès. It is a street scene of Paris in the rain from the 1920s. It caught my eye as I was walking passed it, and it made me stop dead in my tracks and catch my breath. I thought it was a painting by either one of my favorite American artists, Childe Hassam, or one of my favorite British artists - Atkinson Grimshaw, because of the way the light was playing off the rain. I’ve accepted that I will almost certainly never be in a position to fork over millions of dollars on a painting by some of the more famous artists contemporary to that era (will have to enjoy French impressionists works from Monet, Renoir, Degas, Pissarro, etc and British pre-Raphaelite works solely at museums), but I can’t even describe how immensely exciting it is for me to discover there are works from this era that are more attainable to me.

I don’t really have a grand plan for my future art collection; I generally stick with what I like, and that’s about it as of now. Of course if the art were to appreciate in value one day that would be a huge bonus. But I would never buy art solely as an investment. firstly, art is very illiquid as an asset; secondly, doing this somehow cheapens the whole endeavor to me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Up until a couple of years ago, my interest in art was pretty casual. Most of the art on my walls currently are prints. After spending more time at museums, they just aren’t doing it for me anymore. Not only do I appreciate the aesthetic value of original paintings a lot more than prints, but I find their presence very calming. I haven’t been able to perfectly articulate why yet, but I think it has something to do with how they represent the continuity of everything that is good about humanity, and how they will be here long after we are all gone. And how by owning an original painting, you become a part of that continuity, only if fleetingly.
> 
> The piece I saw yesterday is from a French post-impressionist painter named Edouard Cortès. It is a street scene of Paris in the rain from the 1920s. It caught my eye as I was walking passed it, and it made me stop dead in my tracks and catch my breath. I thought it was a painting by either one of my favorite American artists, Childe Hassam, or one of my favorite British artists - Atkinson Grimshaw, because of the way the light was playing off the rain. I’ve accepted that I will almost certainly never be in a position to fork over millions of dollars on a painting by some of the more famous artists contemporary to that era (will have to enjoy French impressionists works from Monet, Renoir, Degas, Pissarro, etc and British pre-Raphaelite works solely at museums), but I can’t even describe how immensely exciting it is for me to discover there are works from this era that are more attainable to me.
> 
> I don’t really have a grand plan for my future art collection; I generally stick with what I like, and that’s about it as of now. Of course if the art were to appreciate in value one day that would be a huge bonus. But I would never buy art solely as an investment. firstly, art is very illiquid as an asset; secondly, doing this somehow cheapens the whole endeavor to me.


Any piece of art that takes your breath away is a very special piece speaking to your heart.
Prints have their place - I have one from an art show that I really like and fits perfectly in my family room - but they will never take the place of a painting. Unless of course we're talking about lithographs and you know the artist - those are always fun too. 
We have a few paintings in our home, one I don't see very often because of its location and two that I see everyday - I love them both. 
But go slow and only buy the ones that take your breath away.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cookiefiend said:


> Any piece of art that takes your breath away is a very special piece speaking to your heart.
> Prints have their place - I have one from an art show that I really like and fits perfectly in my family room - but they will never take the place of a painting. Unless of course we're talking about lithographs and you know the artist - those are always fun too.
> We have a few paintings in our home, one I don't see very often because of its location and two that I see everyday - I love them both.
> But go slow and only buy the ones that take your breath away.



My bank account would not allow for anything else [emoji23] I’m concerned it’s still too large a sum of money for someone like me who is just starting out, but am worried that by the time I am more established art collecting will be financially out of reach, as the art market gets crazier and crazier every year. 

The auction is in January, so I have plenty of time to mull it over. Hopefully I will be able to go back a couple of more times to get a better look at it since I was only able to see it through a window.


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> My bank account would not allow for anything else [emoji23] I’m concerned it’s still too large a sum of money for someone like me who is just starting out, but am worried that by the time I am more established art collecting will be financially out of reach, as the art market gets crazier and crazier every year.
> 
> The auction is in January, so I have plenty of time to mull it over. Hopefully I will be able to go back a couple of more times to get a better look at it since I was only able to see it through a window.



Wonderful plans to start collecting. Part of the due diligence of purchasing at auction is to check past prices for the artist on Artnet, try to determine if the object is a good example of the artist’s work, and examine the painting closely for any condition issues. Besides auctions, another way to start out is to visit local galleries regularly. Knowledgeable gallery staff can teach you a lot, plus it is fun to go to openings and even to meet artists.


----------



## cafecreme15

JolieS said:


> Wonderful plans to start collecting. Part of the due diligence of purchasing at auction is to check past prices for the artist on Artnet, try to determine if the object is a good example of the artist’s work, and examine the painting closely for any condition issues. Besides auctions, another way to start out is to visit local galleries regularly. Knowledgeable gallery staff can teach you a lot, plus it is fun to go to openings and even to meet artists.



What wonderful advice, Jolie, thank you! Do you have experience collecting?


----------



## Genie27

Joannadyne said:


> Here is the shawl. I love it so much! I find the colors and swirls captivating. (But Cordy, I do hide the orange corner!)
> View attachment 3863255


This one is stunning! I think I tried it on, or a very similar one with large orange section.
Can we please see some mod shots when you wear it? I would love to see the purples and pinks!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cookiefiend said:


> I had a Rainbow and thought it was great - until I had a slew of boys and dogs. Then? Not so much. I didn’t have time for emptying the reservoir - I just needed to vacuum and stop someone from trying to jump off the balcony at the same time I was trying to convince someone that peeing in the bushes was frowned on.
> Simplify and breathe.


Between balcony bungee jumping and bush-peeing it sounds like you have a really lively household.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I was thinking something similar.   Folex is the miracle of the modern world.  The first apartment I shared with DH had brand new light gray carpet.   DH spilled at least a gallon of coffee on it, one cup at a time.   Folex took it all out.   It looked like new after a little hands and knees time with it.   You spray it on and then wipe it with a clean cloth (towel).  Folex releases the dirt and the towel lifts the dirt out.  Folex lifts just about anything.   The person who turned me on to Folex used to carry a small spray bottle of it in her purse to deal with food spills on her clothes.   And best of all, Folex is very gentle on my chemically sensitive skin.    I have never tried it combined with vinegar, so I don't know about that.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Folex-Carpet-Spot-Remover-32/dp/B001B0V5GG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1509104004&sr=8-2&keywords=folex+instant+carpet+stain+remover&th=1


Cotton based clothing can probably tolerate just about anything.  Does Folex work on silk?  That would be a toughie -- I'd probably be afraid to use it but it does sound like a great product in general.


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> What wonderful advice, Jolie, thank you! Do you have experience collecting?



Oh yes. I collect fine art (living Canadian abstract painters, for example Michael Adamson), decorative art (silver), tribal art (mostly textiles), and a new area, so called primitive art. P.S., I also like handbags! Wouldn’t call them a collection, although DH certainly thinks so.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Up until a couple of years ago, my interest in art was pretty casual. Most of the art on my walls currently are prints. After spending more time at museums, they just aren’t doing it for me anymore. Not only do I appreciate the aesthetic value of original paintings a lot more than prints, but I find their presence very calming. I haven’t been able to perfectly articulate why yet, but I think it has something to do with how they represent the continuity of everything that is good about humanity, and how they will be here long after we are all gone. And how by owning an original painting, you become a part of that continuity, only if fleetingly.
> 
> The piece I saw yesterday is from a French post-impressionist painter named Edouard Cortès. It is a street scene of Paris in the rain from the 1920s. It caught my eye as I was walking passed it, and it made me stop dead in my tracks and catch my breath. I thought it was a painting by either one of my favorite American artists, Childe Hassam, or one of my favorite British artists - Atkinson Grimshaw, because of the way the light was playing off the rain. I’ve accepted that I will almost certainly never be in a position to fork over millions of dollars on a painting by some of the more famous artists contemporary to that era (will have to enjoy French impressionists works from Monet, Renoir, Degas, Pissarro, etc and British pre-Raphaelite works solely at museums), but I can’t even describe how immensely exciting it is for me to discover there are works from this era that are more attainable to me.
> 
> I don’t really have a grand plan for my future art collection; I generally stick with what I like, and that’s about it as of now. Of course if the art were to appreciate in value one day that would be a huge bonus. But I would never buy art solely as an investment. firstly, art is very illiquid as an asset; secondly, doing this somehow cheapens the whole endeavor to me.


Two images come to mind when you say Childe Hassam.  I don't know if they're his (too lazy to look up) but I think there is a picture of flags being out on buildings, it's July 4th, Armistice Day, or some such holiday, maybe the National Gallery has this work which I seem to recall is rather small.  There is something intrinsically cheerful about that picture. It has a sunlit brightness of the kind found in late spring or early summer morning.  
And somebody -- maybe the person you mentioned did a Paris street scene on a dark rainy day if I'm remembering correctly.  The street lights or lighting are handled so expertly.

I read recently about somebody who became an art expert who bought his first original painting for $10K all put on Visa and became a waiter to pay it off.   This probably would have been in the 80's when $10K bought something (insert cynical snicker here).   
I have an original oil from Latin America in the Cuzco style.  It was not $10K but I like it.   I have a signed Cassigneul print from the 80s that I got -- of all places -- at a department store that sold nice furniture.  And then several autumnal prints and farm landscape prints which which do not advance the state of the art but are pleasant or soothing to look at.  I think I have some farm prints that may be signed and need me to be motivated to plunk down the $$ for framing and get them up on the wall.   

I like feminine pictures or farms or autumnal subjects.   I would put up a large Pre-Raphaelite print of those marvelous moody pensive red-haired women if I had one.   I am going to order a William Orphen print of a woman soon. (Another framing job, awww!).  I also have several window scenes.   

This thread is amazing, all the topics that come up.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Just dropping by. Still traveling. Am in Paris now. It is COLD! Sun is out this afternoon, but it is not as warm as it looks.
> Stopped by FSH today, and bought a CSGM- should have brought more than one with me for this trip-
> Ended up with another Chasse en inde from last year- this time the light blue one- none of the CWs from the recent collections worked as well.
> 
> A few other comments- Arrived at FSH around noon, got served immediately at the scarf counter. Much less crowded since they started the new appt system. For any of you with the tresors d'artistes scarf- the paint box and accessories from the H museum are actually on display in one of the glass cases near the front door.
> 
> The Dior exhibit is supposed to be amazing, and VERY popular! I haven't made it as the line for non- advanced tickets was incredibly long. @Pocketbook Pup - there was even a line for the advanced tickets - hope you get to go and can report back!
> 
> DH's phone turned into a black brick the last morning in Florence. Yesterday we went to apple-  defective motherboard- luckily phone is quite new and under warranty. They were all ready to give him a new iPhone, BUT he couldn't remember his apppleid password. He insists on making these complicated passwords, but then he can't remember them... so ugh.. today we returned since he finally remembered the password and we got a replacement phone free.
> At any rate, we went to the Apple Store in the louvre carousel- the line for people waiting to go through the security check for the louvre stretched so far! I have never seen those lines so long in the morning! And it is late October!
> 
> A couple of pix
> View attachment 3863718
> View attachment 3863719


Congrats on the shawl! So pretty. 
Don't get me started on passwords!! They make you change them every few months, they have to include one of these, three of those, one haiku, and one quadratic equation. Can't be one you have ever used in the past!!! But who can remember anyways?


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> They make you change them every few months, they have to include one of these, three of those, one haiku, and one quadratic equation. Can't be one you have ever used in the past!!!


All so you can order pizza from across the street. I will bet you it's easier to change the launch codes.


----------



## gracekelly

Auctions and art are not a good mix  IMO.  Too often mediocre pieces are overvalued and/or sell for too much.  Auction fever is also  hard to avoid.  I don't think it is a route for new collectors of anything with an associated  luxury price,   Charity art auctions are the worst.  The big houses attach a steep buyer's premium and you better have deep pockets for those auctions.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> I admit I was surprised you picked that CW- definitely not your usual wheelhouse.



Really liked the format but none of the colors in losanges really work for me.   Having 2 SAs telling me how the colors looked good with my skin tone clouded my judgment.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> *Don't get me started on passwords!! They make you change them every few months, they have to include one of these, three of those, one haiku, and one quadratic equation. Can't be one you have ever used in the past!!! But who can remember anyways*?



Amen.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Well, since you asked, I have decided it was a mistake because of the color--too pastel.   I like the losange but don't love the color.   Still love the format and material, but color is really the most important thing.   And I was horrified to learn that I can't return it for a refund, just a credit.   That would be ok if there was something else in the boutique that I wanted, but there isn't.   I have purchased and returned things to H.com, so never dreamed the website and the stores would have a different policy.   I am thinking about listing it on ebay.   Sad, huh.   Impulse shopping is a mistake for me.  I usually ponder purchases a long time, and I think that I should stick to that policy.



Sorry to hear this! If you return it, maybe you will want something later this year - I assume you will get a credit on your account. Or does this location have different policies than other stores?
If it doesn't rub salt into the wound, would you mind posting another photo of the scarf? I really liked it from the modeling photo, but I have no idea what it actually looks like if I want to ask for it.


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> My bank account would not allow for anything else [emoji23] I’m concerned it’s still too large a sum of money for someone like me who is just starting out, but am worried that by the time I am more established art collecting will be financially out of reach, as the art market gets crazier and crazier every year.
> 
> The auction is in January, so I have plenty of time to mull it over. Hopefully I will be able to go back a couple of more times to get a better look at it since I was only able to see it through a window.



What you might consider, if you like impressionist works, is to seek out the best work of living impressionist painters.  There are some absolutely fantastic artists painting today.  You might have more fun collecting this way, because not only will the works be less expensive than the works of dead painters, but you may have an opportunity to actually meet the artists you like, and follow your favorites.  Imagine how much fun someone like Isabella Stewart Gardner had collecting the work of the contemporary painters of her day.   To buy a Degas from Degas, must have been quite neat.  You can do the same thing.  

At some point, as you get to know the artists you collect, you may find the opportunity to correspond with them or learn more about how and why they paint what they paint.  Though you're not buying for investment, it will make your paintings more valuable over time.  You could even end up with quite a tidy collection of an artist or genre that you like.  I was thinking about the writer Alexandra Stoddard who started collecting work by a French painter named Roger Muhl when she was quite young.  Now she must be in her 80's, and over her lifetime seems to have grown quite a collection.  After collecting several works she got to know the artist and became friends.  I'm imagining that when he died, her collection gained tremendous value.

One place to start might be the American Impressionist Society.  They have a website that lists exhibitions, as well as some of the winning paintings of past exhibitions, and many are for sale.


----------



## Pirula

As promised earlier, here are some pics from Dior show:


----------



## Pirula

More:


----------



## Pirula




----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Up until a couple of years ago, my interest in art was pretty casual. Most of the art on my walls currently are prints. After spending more time at museums, they just aren’t doing it for me anymore. Not only do I appreciate the aesthetic value of original paintings a lot more than prints, but I find their presence very calming. I haven’t been able to perfectly articulate why yet, but I think it has something to do with how they represent the continuity of everything that is good about humanity, and how they will be here long after we are all gone. And how by owning an original painting, you become a part of that continuity, only if fleetingly.
> 
> The piece I saw yesterday is from a French post-impressionist painter named Edouard Cortès. It is a street scene of Paris in the rain from the 1920s. It caught my eye as I was walking passed it, and it made me stop dead in my tracks and catch my breath. I thought it was a painting by either one of my favorite American artists, Childe Hassam, or one of my favorite British artists - Atkinson Grimshaw, because of the way the light was playing off the rain. I’ve accepted that I will almost certainly never be in a position to fork over millions of dollars on a painting by some of the more famous artists contemporary to that era (will have to enjoy French impressionists works from Monet, Renoir, Degas, Pissarro, etc and British pre-Raphaelite works solely at museums), but I can’t even describe how immensely exciting it is for me to discover there are works from this era that are more attainable to me.
> 
> I don’t really have a grand plan for my future art collection; I generally stick with what I like, and that’s about it as of now. Of course if the art were to appreciate in value one day that would be a huge bonus. But I would never buy art solely as an investment. firstly, art is very illiquid as an asset; secondly, doing this somehow cheapens the whole endeavor to me.



You have articulated your emotional response to this art so well. I think that you should attempt to bring it home. We all talk about trying to only purchase things that truly bring us joy, and it sounds like this work certainly does that for you.
Grace has a good point about the buyer's premium, do you know what it is for this auction. I have looked into auctions in the past, and the premium can be an additional 25%!


----------



## Pirula

Advice:  buy your tix in advance and try to go on a weekday.  Important:  keep your ticket.  The show is over three areas, one upstairs two downstairs, and you need to reshow your ticket at each one.

We spent a good 2 hours.  Might have been 3.


----------



## bobkat1991

@ the Halloween costume discussion

I lived in Pakistan with my late Husband for 4 years;
and he lived in Kabul, Afghanistan for a year.  I had him bring me an orange burqha (coverall garment worn by women there).  I wore the burqha one year, topped by a Wisconsin cheese head cap.

Who wants to guess what I was?


----------



## nicole0612

Pirula said:


> More:
> 
> View attachment 3863989



Thanks for sharing the photos. They are truly stunning. I love the one of the dresses stacked up the walls like catacombs. 
I would wear the heck out of this one!


----------



## nicole0612

bobkat1991 said:


> @ the Halloween costume discussion
> 
> I lived in Pakistan with my late Husband for 4 years;
> and he lived in Kabul, Afghanistan for a year.  I had him bring me an orange burqha (coverall garment worn by women there).  I wore the burqha one year, topped by a Wisconsin cheese head cap.
> 
> Who wants to guess what I was?



That's pretty creative!
Where were you living in Pakistan? I would guess Lahore or Islamabad?


----------



## gracekelly

Pirula said:


> Advice:  buy your tix in advance and try to go on a weekday.  Important:  keep your ticket.  The show is over three areas, one upstairs two downstairs, and you need to reshow your ticket at each one.
> 
> We spent a good 2 hours.  Might have been 3.


Lucky you!   What a fantastic exhibition.  Thanks so much for the pix.


----------



## gracekelly

bobkat1991 said:


> @ the Halloween costume discussion
> 
> I lived in Pakistan with my late Husband for 4 years;
> and he lived in Kabul, Afghanistan for a year.  I had him bring me an orange burqha (coverall garment worn by women there).  I wore the burqha one year, topped by a Wisconsin cheese head cap.
> 
> Who wants to guess what I was?


If you still have it, I think we can get you a job at a cheese fair in Wisconsin Or at the very least a seat in the cheering section at the U of Wisconsin's next football game!


----------



## bobkat1991

gracekelly said:


> If you still have it, I think we can get you a job at a cheese fair in Wisconsin Or at the very least a seat in the cheering section at the U of Wisconsin's next football game!


Nah....it's long lost over several moves.


nicole0612 said:


> That's pretty creative!
> Where were you living in Pakistan? I would guess Lahore or Islamabad?


I lived four years in Islamabad @ American Embassy.  I visited Peshawar, Karachi and Lahore, plus a trip up near the border with China along the old silk road, and one I think South of Lahore (camping in the desert near old Moghul fort, riding camels, etc.)
*Nobody guessed what I was representing by my odd costume?  *


----------



## gracekelly

bobkat1991 said:


> Nah....it's long lost over several moves.
> 
> I lived four years in Islamabad @ American Embassy.  I visited Peshawar, Karachi and Lahore, plus a trip up near the border with China along the old silk road, and one I think South of Lahore (camping in the desert near old Moghul fort, riding camels, etc.)
> *Nobody guessed what I was representing by my odd costume?  *


What else could you be besides a piece of orange cheese?


----------



## Genie27

Big Cheese?
Head Cheese?


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Big Cheese?
> Head Cheese?


American cheese?


----------



## Genie27

Chester Cheeto?


----------



## cafecreme15

JolieS said:


> Oh yes. I collect fine art (living Canadian abstract painters, for example Michael Adamson), decorative art (silver), tribal art (mostly textiles), and a new area, so called primitive art. P.S., I also like handbags! Wouldn’t call them a collection, although DH certainly thinks so.


How cool! How/when did you get started on your collections?



eagle1002us said:


> Two images come to mind when you say Childe Hassam.  I don't know if they're his (too lazy to look up) but I think there is a picture of flags being out on buildings, it's July 4th, Armistice Day, or some such holiday, maybe the National Gallery has this work which I seem to recall is rather small.  There is something intrinsically cheerful about that picture. It has a sunlit brightness of the kind found in late spring or early summer morning.
> And somebody -- maybe the person you mentioned did a Paris street scene on a dark rainy day if I'm remembering correctly.  The street lights or lighting are handled so expertly.
> 
> I read recently about somebody who became an art expert who bought his first original painting for $10K all put on Visa and became a waiter to pay it off.   This probably would have been in the 80's when $10K bought something (insert cynical snicker here).
> I have an original oil from Latin America in the Cuzco style.  It was not $10K but I like it.   I have a signed Cassigneul print from the 80s that I got -- of all places -- at a department store that sold nice furniture.  And then several autumnal prints and farm landscape prints which which do not advance the state of the art but are pleasant or soothing to look at.  I think I have some farm prints that may be signed and need me to be motivated to plunk down the $$ for framing and get them up on the wall.
> 
> I like feminine pictures or farms or autumnal subjects.   I would put up a large Pre-Raphaelite print of those marvelous moody pensive red-haired women if I had one.   I am going to order a William Orphen print of a woman soon. (Another framing job, awww!).  I also have several window scenes.
> 
> This thread is amazing, all the topics that come up.



The flag picture could be Hassam - he painted quite a few different iterations of scenes with flags. And he also did a beautiful Paris in the rain/night. I can't find a picture of it on google images right now, but I had the pleasure and privilege of seeing it in person at a special exhibition at my favorite museum a few months ago. I would spend forever staring at it. You are right that he showed light refraction masterfully. And thats why the Cortes painting at auction caught my eye! Of the pre-Raphaelites, I think William Holman Hunt has painted the most redheads. My favorite pre-Raphaelite is J.E. Millais.

Your art sounds wonderful! I don't believe in collecting art for the sake of collection art, or getting in the "cool club". I believe in buying art that makes you happy when you look at it.

And this thread is the best!! It is my favorite on TPF.



gracekelly said:


> Auctions and art are not a good mix  IMO.  Too often mediocre pieces are overvalued and/or sell for too much.  Auction fever is also  hard to avoid.  I don't think it is a route for new collectors of anything with an associated  luxury price,   Charity art auctions are the worst.  The big houses attach a steep buyer's premium and you better have deep pockets for those auctions.


These are good points. Should I do the auction, I would have to make sure I had a hardline cutoff so as not to get caught up in auction fever; I can imagine such a thing would only lead to regret later. This is a smaller auction house (not Christie's or Sotheby's or the like), but I would definitely have to look into premiums and past valuations using tools like ArtNet that Jolie mentioned. I would never take such a leap without thorough and exacting research.


prepster said:


> What you might consider, if you like impressionist works, is to seek out the best work of living impressionist painters.  There are some absolutely fantastic artists painting today.  You might have more fun collecting this way, because not only will the works be less expensive than the works of dead painters, but you may have an opportunity to actually meet the artists you like, and follow your favorites.  Imagine how much fun someone like Isabella Stewart Gardner had collecting the work of the contemporary painters of her day.   To buy a Degas from Degas, must have been quite neat.  You can do the same thing.
> 
> At some point, as you get to know the artists you collect, you may find the opportunity to correspond with them or learn more about how and why they paint what they paint.  Though you're not buying for investment, it will make your paintings more valuable over time.  You could even end up with quite a tidy collection of an artist or genre that you like.  I was thinking about the writer Alexandra Stoddard who started collecting work by a French painter named Roger Muhl when she was quite young.  Now she must be in her 80's, and over her lifetime seems to have grown quite a collection.  After collecting several works she got to know the artist and became friends.  I'm imagining that when he died, her collection gained tremendous value.
> 
> One place to start might be the American Impressionist Society.  They have a website that lists exhibitions, as well as some of the winning paintings of past exhibitions, and many are for sale.


This is an excellent idea, prepster, thank you!! I will definitely look into this; I had never thought of collecting contemporary artists because I don't really like "contemporary" art. But it is certainly possible to parse contemporary artists from modern art.



nicole0612 said:


> You have articulated your emotional response to this art so well. I think that you should attempt to bring it home. We all talk about trying to only purchase things that truly bring us joy, and it sounds like this work certainly does that for you.
> Grace has a good point about the buyer's premium, do you know what it is for this auction. I have looked into auctions in the past, and the premium can be an additional 25%!


Thank you Nicole! I'm an art newbie and only got into it within the last 3 years or so, so I am still learning how to articulate my thoughts on it!  I will definitely do more research on this artwork and the auction house before making any decisions. Wouldn't want to fall victim to an obscene premium!


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> How cool! How/when did you get started on your collections?
> 
> 
> 
> The flag picture could be Hassam - he painted quite a few different iterations of scenes with flags. And he also did a beautiful Paris in the rain/night. I can't find a picture of it on google images right now, but I had the pleasure and privilege of seeing it in person at a special exhibition at my favorite museum a few months ago. I would spend forever staring at it. You are right that he showed light refraction masterfully. And thats why the Cortes painting at auction caught my eye! Of the pre-Raphaelites, I think William Holman Hunt has painted the most redheads. My favorite pre-Raphaelite is J.E. Millais.
> 
> Your art sounds wonderful! I don't believe in collecting art for the sake of collection art, or getting in the "cool club". I believe in buying art that makes you happy when you look at it.
> 
> And this thread is the best!! It is my favorite on TPF.
> 
> 
> These are good points. Should I do the auction, I would have to make sure I had a hardline cutoff so as not to get caught up in auction fever; I can imagine such a thing would only lead to regret later. This is a smaller auction house (not Christie's or Sotheby's or the like), but I would definitely have to look into premiums and past valuations using tools like ArtNet that Jolie mentioned. I would never take such a leap without thorough and exacting research.
> 
> This is an excellent idea, prepster, thank you!! I will definitely look into this; I had never thought of collecting contemporary artists because I don't really like "contemporary" art. But it is certainly possible to parse contemporary artists from modern art.
> 
> 
> Thank you Nicole! I'm an art newbie and only got into it within the last 3 years or so, so I am still learning how to articulate my thoughts on it!  I will definitely do more research on this artwork and the auction house before making any decisions. Wouldn't want to fall victim to an obscene premium!



There are still a lot of artists who paint traditionally.  One living artist I like, if you like landscapes is Stapleton Kearns.

Here:  http://stapletonkearns.fineartstudioonline.com

and Here:

http://stapletonkearns.blogspot.com

He studied in the studio of R.H.Ives Gammell (1893–1981) who was himself a student of (as you probably know) the major American impressionist William Paxton.  William Paxton paintings and Ives Gammell, Willard Metcalfe, Tarbell, Benson, Childe Hassam (part of the group known as "The Ten")-- that whole group of Boston School impressionists are insanely expensive today, but because Stapleton is still alive, you can find his very fine work for in the $6,000+ range.  He paints all of his landscapes en plain air.  This is a very professional painter--22kt. gold leaf, closed corner frames, the real deal.  In my opinion, his work would be worth collecting.

If you want to learn about traditional painting, painters, and just about everything having to do with fine art, his blog is the place to go.

N.B. Another place to check for current artists working in that style is the Copley Society of Art, and the Guild of Boston Artists.


----------



## bobkat1991

*I can't stand waiting to see if anyone guessed.....stop reading if you want to keep guessing...




*
I was a cheese burqua/aka cheeseburger


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> As promised earlier, here are some pics from Dior show:
> 
> View attachment 3863984
> 
> View attachment 3863985
> 
> View attachment 3863986
> 
> View attachment 3863987
> 
> View attachment 3863988




Pirula   Thank you so much for sharing these fabulous pictures.   Looking at them is almost (but not really) like being there.   Lucky you that you got to experience these items up close and personal.


----------



## Cordeliere

bobkat1991 said:


> *I can't stand waiting to see if anyone guessed.....stop reading if you want to keep guessing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I was a cheese burqua/aka cheeseburger



You are just too clever for us.


----------



## Cordeliere

And just in case anyone it dying to know the name we picked for the Roomba, the award for the best suggestion is Cookiefiend.   We didn't go with the total suggestion of Ricky Ricardo, but the suggestion nudged our brains in the right direction, and we picked Ricky Roomba.   Thank you CF.


----------



## Moirai

scarf1 said:


> Just dropping by. Still traveling. Am in Paris now. It is COLD! Sun is out this afternoon, but it is not as warm as it looks.
> Stopped by FSH today, and bought a CSGM- should have brought more than one with me for this trip-
> Ended up with another Chasse en inde from last year- this time the light blue one- none of the CWs from the recent collections worked as well.
> 
> A few other comments- Arrived at FSH around noon, got served immediately at the scarf counter. Much less crowded since they started the new appt system. For any of you with the tresors d'artistes scarf- the paint box and accessories from the H museum are actually on display in one of the glass cases near the front door.
> 
> The Dior exhibit is supposed to be amazing, and VERY popular! I haven't made it as the line for non- advanced tickets was incredibly long. @Pocketbook Pup - there was even a line for the advanced tickets - hope you get to go and can report back!
> 
> DH's phone turned into a black brick the last morning in Florence. Yesterday we went to apple-  defective motherboard- luckily phone is quite new and under warranty. They were all ready to give him a new iPhone, BUT he couldn't remember his apppleid password. He insists on making these complicated passwords, but then he can't remember them... so ugh.. today we returned since he finally remembered the password and we got a replacement phone free.
> At any rate, we went to the Apple Store in the louvre carousel- the line for people waiting to go through the security check for the louvre stretched so far! I have never seen those lines so long in the morning! And it is late October!
> 
> A couple of pix
> View attachment 3863718
> View attachment 3863719


What a beautiful rooftop pic. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy your trip!



Pirula said:


> View attachment 3863990
> 
> View attachment 3863991
> 
> View attachment 3863992
> 
> View attachment 3863993
> 
> View attachment 3863994
> 
> View attachment 3863996


Gorgeous gowns. Thanks! I love the one with the petals on back and white one with the red flowers in front. 



gracekelly said:


> What else could you be besides a piece of orange cheese?


Is this someone we know? 



bobkat1991 said:


> *I can't stand waiting to see if anyone guessed.....stop reading if you want to keep guessing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I was a cheese burqua/aka cheeseburger


----------



## JolieS

Hard to say when I started collecting paintings. DH and I had both inherited some 19thC works. After a few years we confessed to each other that although they were comforting and familiar, they really didn’t speak to us. After that, we just took our time buying with one rule - we each had to like it. We wanted to live with our art. We focused on Canadian abstract painting. Fortunately mostly we see eye-to-eye. We bought for Christmas, birthdays and just because.  The textiles we bought during travels and that collection is dormant at this point for lack of storage and opportunity to display. The silver tableware doesn’t interest DH at all, but he appreciates a nice looking table. That collecting has been an immense source of satisfaction: formal study, self-study, travels with fellow collectors, membership in specialized associations, and even some publishing and lecturing by me. The takeaway is that collecting can be a life-long passion, either shared with loved ones or on your own. It can be a wonderful journey.


----------



## prepster

bobkat1991 said:


> *I can't stand waiting to see if anyone guessed.....stop reading if you want to keep guessing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I was a cheese burqua/aka cheeseburger



@bobkat1991 you're a hoot.


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> How cool! How/when did you get started on your collections?
> 
> 
> 
> The flag picture could be Hassam - he painted quite a few different iterations of scenes with flags. And he also did a beautiful Paris in the rain/night. I can't find a picture of it on google images right now, but I had the pleasure and privilege of seeing it in person at a special exhibition at my favorite museum a few months ago. I would spend forever staring at it. You are right that he showed light refraction masterfully. And thats why the Cortes painting at auction caught my eye! Of the pre-Raphaelites, I think William Holman Hunt has painted the most redheads. My favorite pre-Raphaelite is J.E. Millais.
> 
> Your art sounds wonderful! I don't believe in collecting art for the sake of collection art, or getting in the "cool club". I believe in buying art that makes you happy when you look at it.
> 
> And this thread is the best!! It is my favorite on TPF.
> 
> 
> These are good points. Should I do the auction, I would have to make sure I had a hardline cutoff so as not to get caught up in auction fever; I can imagine such a thing would only lead to regret later. This is a smaller auction house (not Christie's or Sotheby's or the like), but I would definitely have to look into premiums and past valuations using tools like ArtNet that Jolie mentioned. I would never take such a leap without thorough and exacting research.
> 
> This is an excellent idea, prepster, thank you!! I will definitely look into this; I had never thought of collecting contemporary artists because I don't really like "contemporary" art. But it is certainly possible to parse contemporary artists from modern art.
> 
> 
> Thank you Nicole! I'm an art newbie and only got into it within the last 3 years or so, so I am still learning how to articulate my thoughts on it!  I will definitely do more research on this artwork and the auction house before making any decisions. Wouldn't want to fall victim to an obscene premium!



Lol!  Okay one more impressionist just popped into my head that would be nicely collectible.  Emile Gruppé is mostly known for his landscapes, but also painted still life and figures.  He is not a living artist, I think he died in the late 70's, but surprisingly his work can still be found relatively easily.  It is not terribly expensive, but seems to be going up steadily.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> There are still a lot of artists who paint traditionally.  One living artist I like, if you like landscapes is Stapleton Kearns.
> 
> Here:  http://stapletonkearns.fineartstudioonline.com
> 
> and Here:
> 
> http://stapletonkearns.blogspot.com
> 
> He studied in the studio of R.H.Ives Gammell (1893–1981) who was himself a student of (as you probably know) the major American impressionist William Paxton.  William Paxton paintings and Ives Gammell, Willard Metcalfe, Tarbell, Benson, Childe Hassam (part of the group known as "The Ten")-- that whole group of Boston School impressionists are insanely expensive today, but because Stapleton is still alive, you can find his very fine work for in the $6,000+ range.  He paints all of his landscapes en plain air.  This is a very professional painter--22kt. gold leaf, closed corner frames, the real deal.  In my opinion, his work would be worth collecting.
> 
> If you want to learn about traditional painting, painters, and just about everything having to do with fine art, his blog is the place to go.
> 
> N.B. Another place to check for current artists working in that style is the Copley Society of Art, and the Guild of Boston Artists.


Beautiful, serenely lit landscapes, plein air for sure.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Auctions and art are not a good mix  IMO.  Too often mediocre pieces are overvalued and/or sell for too much.  Auction fever is also  hard to avoid.  I don't think it is a route for new collectors of anything with an associated  luxury price,   Charity art auctions are the worst.  The big houses attach a steep buyer's premium and you better have deep pockets for those auctions.


Well said.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Really liked the format but none of the colors in losanges really work for me.   Having 2 SAs telling me how the colors looked good with my skin tone clouded my judgment.


I got that from a boutique manager once.  She said, "Don't be afraid to wear bright colors."  (I tend to like muted tones).  I was not thrilled with her phrasing, but nonetheless,  I bought a Fleurs de Fuschia in a vivid pink.  This scarf  would have been so much better colorwise for me in the saturated coral I saw sometime afterwards.  
It's very hard to know when an SA is right.   They might be an objective and useful opinion but it's hard to know.


----------



## Pirula

bobkat1991 said:


> *I can't stand waiting to see if anyone guessed.....stop reading if you want to keep guessing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I was a cheese burqua/aka cheeseburger



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

My pleasure ladies!  I'm glad you enjoyed the Dior pics.


----------



## gracekelly

bobkat1991 said:


> *I can't stand waiting to see if anyone guessed.....stop reading if you want to keep guessing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I was a cheese burqua/aka cheeseburger


You got me with this one lol!  I tend to take things too literally


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> View attachment 3863990
> 
> View attachment 3863991
> 
> View attachment 3863992
> 
> View attachment 3863993
> 
> View attachment 3863994
> 
> View attachment 3863996


Thanks for all the wonderful pix! Sadly, I won't make it, as today is our last day in Paris, and it was already sold out for today when I checked...


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> *I can't stand waiting to see if anyone guessed.....stop reading if you want to keep guessing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I was a cheese burqua/aka cheeseburger


AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! You are hilarious. How was DH dressed? The bacon? Fries?


----------



## Cookiefiend

bobkat1991 said:


> *I can't stand waiting to see if anyone guessed.....stop reading if you want to keep guessing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I was a cheese burqua/aka cheeseburger


Bwaahahahahaa - hilarious!


----------



## eagle1002us

JolieS said:


> Hard to say when I started collecting paintings. DH and I had both inherited some 19thC works. After a few years we confessed to each other that although they were comforting and familiar, they really didn’t speak to us. After that, we just took our time buying with one rule - we each had to like it. We wanted to live with our art. We focused on Canadian abstract painting. Fortunately mostly we see eye-to-eye. We bought for Christmas, birthdays and just because.  The textiles we bought during travels and that collection is dormant at this point for lack of storage and opportunity to display. The silver tableware doesn’t interest DH at all, but he appreciates a nice looking table. That collecting has been an immense source of satisfaction: formal study, self-study, travels with fellow collectors, membership in specialized associations, and even some publishing and lecturing by me. The takeaway is that collecting can be a life-long passion, either shared with loved ones or on your own. It can be a wonderful journey.


Nice!   But when you are out on art events, with other collectors, do you feel pressure to buy?  I've been on jewelry history events and there has been some pressure to buy stuff like evening bags made by one "vendor" whose bags were evidently carried by Bergdorf.  I forget the other things I got offered but I find it awkward having to gently discourage these dealers.   

But the history of jewelry, learning about the various eras and periods, was, overall, a really satisfying endeavor.  I like being able to look at a piece of estate jewelry and mentally "date" it by recognizing the design, gemstone attributes, or maker that reflect a particular time. 

 I've probably learned a lot about the overall history, but am not sure I want to go much deeper than that into pursuing this jewelry artist or that one.  Which is in a way a kind of relief.   The "have to have" feeling has diminished as I've gotten older.  The pursuit takes energy.   This is why I'm quite satisfied with art reproductions, altho I do have some signed prints.  Do other people here have a reproduction or two hanging in their homes?


----------



## JolieS

No, don’t feel pressure. But then again I have laser-focus, and won’t buy what doesn’t “fit” the collection. Being with other collectors can have positive aspects, other than companionship, and that is seeing things from other points of view. Agree that it does take energy to pursue a hobby or interest.

Sounds like you’ve really had satisfaction from studying history of jewellery.


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> Do other people here have a reproduction or two hanging in their homes?



I have a few numbered artists prints from my travels. My pride and joy is a rubbing of a Balinese temple carving and a numbered print of Marseille harbour, by Jean Triolet, that I bought when I worked (briefly) near Aix. Everything else is either painted by me or are Lino-cut prints from my screen-print class from college. I also have a couple of the smaller blocks on display. 

BFs apartment is lined with giant dusty faded historic jazz posters and law-comic prints from his brother's office. I'm not sure where all these are going to go, as he claims no sentimental attachment to any, but has a specific story for each of them!!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Do other people here have a reproduction or two hanging in their homes?



We don't currently have any reproductions, but I plan to aggressively buy some next year.   Mostly Monet and Van Gogh, but also Botero.    Plan to get them via this place.    They are hand painted in the size you want.  Supposedly museum quality.

https://www.1st-art-gallery.com/rep...c_F1R715mKJCZewJxueCKkH7osaNK5jUaApiZEALw_wcB


----------



## Cookiefiend

eagle1002us said:


> Do other people here have a reproduction or two hanging in their homes?


I have a set of 4 bird prints I bought ages ago from The Bombay Something or Another (I've forgotten what the store was called!), a poster from an art show downtown, and a few cards I framed because they were hilarious. As for original art: a painting my grandmother's best friend painted for her that used to hang over their couch, three large paintings of my own as well as several drawings, lino-prints DS2 made in school, collages DS3 has made, and I have a few water color paintings/ink drawings we picked up street side in Paris that I still have to frame.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Nice!   But when you are out on art events, with other collectors, do you feel pressure to buy?  I've been on jewelry history events and there has been some pressure to buy stuff like evening bags made by one "vendor" whose bags were evidently carried by Bergdorf.  I forget the other things I got offered but I find it awkward having to gently discourage these dealers.
> 
> But the history of jewelry, learning about the various eras and periods, was, overall, a really satisfying endeavor.  I like being able to look at a piece of estate jewelry and mentally "date" it by recognizing the design, gemstone attributes, or maker that reflect a particular time.
> 
> I've probably learned a lot about the overall history, but am not sure I want to go much deeper than that into pursuing this jewelry artist or that one.  Which is in a way a kind of relief.   The "have to have" feeling has diminished as I've gotten older.  The pursuit takes energy.   This is why I'm quite satisfied with art reproductions, altho I do have some signed prints.  Do other people here have a reproduction or two hanging in their homes?



That is an amazing skill that you've developed knowing so much about estate jewelry and jewelry history.  Really fascinating!  Do you have a favorite period?  When you learn a lot about one style or period, does it ever lead you to other styles and periods?   It seems like learning more would just stimulate further curiosity endlessly.  Do you have favorite museums that you like to visit?  Have you visited the museum of Natural History in DC to see the Hope Diamond?


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> Here is the shawl. I love it so much! I find the colors and swirls captivating. (But Cordy, I do hide the orange corner!)
> View attachment 3863255



I can totally see you in this beauty, congratulations


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone here collect art, or has anyone ever purchased art at an auction? I'm thinking of maybe making my first real acquisition!



I have, usually Russian and German art from the 20th century (the Russian is still a reasonable price though the German is usually not, unless it's from the old GDR). It's more the political/protest/commentary art I'm interested in. TBH it's more to protect these things than for investment purposes. I also buy local needlework which is also usually very reasonable.

I know it's not your sole purpose but if you want to buy in order to invest, there are people at the large auction houses that's job it is to help and advise you (service gratis). You don't have to act on their advice either of course.

When I go to Frieze I check out some of the old masters for sale, it gives me a chance to see the likes of Grosz and Dix etc for sale that are not always open to public viewing though these are way above my budget. I also go on a mission for my mother armed with a list. For her it's more interesting what's been 'given-up',  by whom (collector wise, so she can speculate _why_ ha ha) very few pieces circulate if there's no reason. She was also interested as to which pieces Johnny Depp was giving-up at a recent sale (Basquiat and Warhol among them) so she sent me along.

I go to other previews and viewings too but only if I'm interested in bidding and not to make up the numbers, I wanted a couple of the lesser known photos of Audrey Hepburn at the Christies sale (I didn't win).


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Just dropping by. Still traveling. Am in Paris now. It is COLD! Sun is out this afternoon, but it is not as warm as it looks.
> Stopped by FSH today, and bought a CSGM- should have brought more than one with me for this trip-
> Ended up with another Chasse en inde from last year- this time the light blue one- none of the CWs from the recent collections worked as well.
> 
> A few other comments- Arrived at FSH around noon, got served immediately at the scarf counter. Much less crowded since they started the new appt system. For any of you with the tresors d'artistes scarf- the paint box and accessories from the H museum are actually on display in one of the glass cases near the front door.
> 
> The Dior exhibit is supposed to be amazing, and VERY popular! I haven't made it as the line for non- advanced tickets was incredibly long. @Pocketbook Pup - there was even a line for the advanced tickets - hope you get to go and can report back!
> 
> DH's phone turned into a black brick the last morning in Florence. Yesterday we went to apple-  defective motherboard- luckily phone is quite new and under warranty. They were all ready to give him a new iPhone, BUT he couldn't remember his apppleid password. He insists on making these complicated passwords, but then he can't remember them... so ugh.. today we returned since he finally remembered the password and we got a replacement phone free.
> At any rate, we went to the Apple Store in the louvre carousel- the line for people waiting to go through the security check for the louvre stretched so far! I have never seen those lines so long in the morning! And it is late October!
> 
> A couple of pix
> View attachment 3863718
> View attachment 3863719



Beautiful shawl and such an atmospheric picture, thank you. 

Have (keep having) a wonderful time. BTW, it was half-term holiday at a lot of schools in the UK, perhaps in Europe too, so I wonder if it added to the crowds, it certainly added to the road traffic.


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> View attachment 3863990
> 
> View attachment 3863991
> 
> View attachment 3863992
> 
> View attachment 3863993
> 
> View attachment 3863994
> 
> View attachment 3863996


----------



## papertiger

Update on the Halloween party last night.

DH made me put Harmony and Emma Peel on hold for another party (with of some the same set) because it'll be a '(wo)men in black' party.

Since 2  (male) friends went as Baby Jane and Blanche, I went as Norma Desmond in a leopard panel silk skirt, polo neck, kimono, mink shawl, Prada '1940s' ombre lizard shoes, turban (added Icarus silver brooch), lots of deco rings and bangles and multi-stone costume necklace and high contrast make-up. I'll have to ask others who were there if they have pics of me because my phone ran out of juice. We had so much fun!!!

Thank you everyone for your help XXXXX

The by-feature of this escapade is I found a whole lot of clothes (including scarves) I couldn't even remember owning


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Update on the Halloween party last night.
> 
> DH made me put Harmony and Emma Peel on hold for another party (with some the same set) because it'll be a '(wo)men in black' party.
> 
> Since 2  (male) friends went as Baby Jane and Blanche, I went as Norma Desmond in a leopard panel silk skirt, polo neck, kimono, mink shawl, Prada '1940s' ombre lizard shoes, turban (Icarus silver brooch), lots of deco rings and bangles and multi-stone costume necklace and high contrast make-up. I'll have to ask others who were there if they have pics of me because my phone ran out of juice. We had so much fun!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help XXXXX
> 
> The by-feature of this escapade is I found a whole lot of clothes (including scarves) I couldn't even remember owning


I’m sure you looked fabulous. Sounds like great fun!


----------



## Moirai

Wearing my Iris scarf today, tried it in different knots. I just love this design. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## cafecreme15

Catching up on all the posts from the last couple of days! Have been out of town on a trip for a class where we had the pleasure and privilege of viewing some of the most magnificent private art collections (in even more magnificent private residences). I've caught art fever the last couple of weeks!



prepster said:


> There are still a lot of artists who paint traditionally.  One living artist I like, if you like landscapes is Stapleton Kearns.
> 
> Here:  http://stapletonkearns.fineartstudioonline.com
> 
> and Here:
> 
> http://stapletonkearns.blogspot.com
> 
> He studied in the studio of R.H.Ives Gammell (1893–1981) who was himself a student of (as you probably know) the major American impressionist William Paxton.  William Paxton paintings and Ives Gammell, Willard Metcalfe, Tarbell, Benson, Childe Hassam (part of the group known as "The Ten")-- that whole group of Boston School impressionists are insanely expensive today, but because Stapleton is still alive, you can find his very fine work for in the $6,000+ range.  He paints all of his landscapes en plain air.  This is a very professional painter--22kt. gold leaf, closed corner frames, the real deal.  In my opinion, his work would be worth collecting.
> 
> If you want to learn about traditional painting, painters, and just about everything having to do with fine art, his blog is the place to go.
> 
> N.B. Another place to check for current artists working in that style is the Copley Society of Art, and the Guild of Boston Artists.





prepster said:


> Lol!  Okay one more impressionist just popped into my head that would be nicely collectible.  Emile Gruppé is mostly known for his landscapes, but also painted still life and figures.  He is not a living artist, I think he died in the late 70's, but surprisingly his work can still be found relatively easily.  It is not terribly expensive, but seems to be going up steadily.


I will definitely check out both of these artists!! Thank you so much for the suggestions. I've also found a couple of small art galleries in my city that sell only original paintings by young artists for very, very reasonable prices. I will be checking them out over the course of the next few months!



bobkat1991 said:


> *I can't stand waiting to see if anyone guessed.....stop reading if you want to keep guessing...*
> 
> 
> I was a cheese burqua/aka cheeseburger


BAHAHAHA!! Brilliant. I hope people got the joke!


JolieS said:


> Hard to say when I started collecting paintings. DH and I had both inherited some 19thC works. After a few years we confessed to each other that although they were comforting and familiar, they really didn’t speak to us. After that, we just took our time buying with one rule - we each had to like it. We wanted to live with our art. We focused on Canadian abstract painting. Fortunately mostly we see eye-to-eye. We bought for Christmas, birthdays and just because.  The textiles we bought during travels and that collection is dormant at this point for lack of storage and opportunity to display. The silver tableware doesn’t interest DH at all, but he appreciates a nice looking table. That collecting has been an immense source of satisfaction: formal study, self-study, travels with fellow collectors, membership in specialized associations, and even some publishing and lecturing by me. The takeaway is that collecting can be a life-long passion, either shared with loved ones or on your own. It can be a wonderful journey.


Your collection sounds wonderful! And how lovely that you and DH can enjoy the journey together.




Cordeliere said:


> We don't currently have any reproductions, but I plan to aggressively buy some next year.   Mostly Monet and Van Gogh, but also Botero.    Plan to get them via this place.    They are hand painted in the size you want.  Supposedly museum quality.
> 
> https://www.1st-art-gallery.com/rep...c_F1R715mKJCZewJxueCKkH7osaNK5jUaApiZEALw_wcB


I'd love to know how these turn out! The website looks promising and they offer a money-back guarantee,  but would love to see what they look like in person (via photos) if you end up ordering some!


----------



## cafecreme15

Also, @scarf1 I hope you are enjoying your vacation, and @Pirula thank you so much for the pics from the Dior exhibition! I wish I had the chance to go!


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Wearing my Iris scarf today, tried it in different knots. *I just love this design. *Have a wonderful day!
> View attachment 3865502
> 
> View attachment 3865504
> 
> View attachment 3865505



Me too and you look totally wonderful in it


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Wearing my Iris scarf today, tried it in different knots. I just love this design. Have a wonderful day!
> View attachment 3865502
> 
> View attachment 3865504
> 
> View attachment 3865505


Gorgeous knots!!!


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Me too and you look totally wonderful in it


Thank you PT . I’m in trouble when it comes out in csgm.

Thanks everyone for the likes!

I finally ordered Mors scarf ring after being enabled by all you lovely ladies who posted it on H Scarf thread .


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous knots!!!


Thank you Genie  and thanks for enabling me with your beautiful Iris posts


----------



## gracekelly

Moirai said:


> Wearing my Iris scarf today, tried it in different knots. I just love this design. Have a wonderful day!
> View attachment 3865502
> 
> View attachment 3865504
> 
> View attachment 3865505


This really displays the design and the colors beautifully!  All your knots look great too.  Especially like the one in the middle picture.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> This really displays the design and the colors beautifully!  All your knots look great too.  Especially like the one in the middle picture.



Totally agree.

Moirai--How about a knot tying tutorial for your tying challenged friends?


----------



## Moirai

gracekelly said:


> This really displays the design and the colors beautifully!  All your knots look great too.  Especially like the one in the middle picture.





Cordeliere said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Moirai--How about a knot tying tutorial for your tying challenged friends?


Thank you GK and Corde! I’m thinking of wearing Iris to my next work meeting which will be a change since I tend to keep my work outfits simple. Corde, awww thanks; I’m the knot-challenged one. You ladies are my teachers


----------



## scarf1

Moirai said:


> Wearing my Iris scarf today, tried it in different knots. I just love this design. Have a wonderful day!
> View attachment 3865502
> 
> View attachment 3865504
> 
> View attachment 3865505


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> We don't currently have any reproductions, but I plan to aggressively buy some next year.   Mostly Monet and Van Gogh, but also Botero.    Plan to get them via this place.    They are hand painted in the size you want.  Supposedly museum quality.
> 
> https://www.1st-art-gallery.com/rep...c_F1R715mKJCZewJxueCKkH7osaNK5jUaApiZEALw_wcB


It's good you mention this, Cordy.   For the life of me, I initially couldn't find any place that carried pictures by William Orpen.  I asked some ebay British sellers and they didn't.   Then someone from Ireland with a repro painting service contacted me.   What I wanted would have cost maybe $300 but it would have been unframed.   I thought a printed repro would be more what I wanted and I hemmed and hawed about the quality.  When I asked for samples of their work, they emailed a bunch of paintings like Van Gogh's Sunflowers.  I really didn't know how to judge the service.  How did you decide on pursuing this route?   I suppose the end result is more elegant and impressive than a paper repro but the lighting in our unit is not at all bright, so what the hey.  

Fortunately, I then glommed on to an Irish museum and I'm going to get a print from them.   (Moral of story:  don't ask a _British_ source to locate an _Irish_ painter).  Curiously, the picture I want is of a woman looking out a window and it's titled, "Window in London Street."


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Wearing my Iris scarf today, tried it in different knots. I just love this design. Have a wonderful day!
> View attachment 3865502
> 
> View attachment 3865504
> 
> View attachment 3865505


And, you are doing the Iris scarf full justice!  Wow.  I never would have imagined the potential of Iris until seeing your ties.   I especially like the one in the middle which looks like it has a little rosette as a knot.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> That is an amazing skill that you've developed knowing so much about estate jewelry and jewelry history.  Really fascinating!  Do you have a favorite period?  When you learn a lot about one style or period, does it ever lead you to other styles and periods?   It seems like learning more would just stimulate further curiosity endlessly.  Do you have favorite museums that you like to visit?  Have you visited the museum of Natural History in DC to see the Hope Diamond?


Yes.  It's right across the mall.  A short walk.  Actually, visiting the Hall of Gems in the Natural History museum is one of my fav places to visit.  I don't do it often enough.  

 I liked the NY Museum of Natural History, too, and the London equivalent was utterly fab b/c it had jewelry-sized cut stones, like zircons, in different colors in a display I could see close-up.  That would have been the kind of display a gemstone collector would have organized, not necessarily the small boulders of the other two museums.  Now, I am not a gemstone collector, only in a very minor sense since I bead, but it's not with high-end material.    

There are some lapidary and gemstone/mineral clubs in the area which i intend to attend when I'm retired. 
Right now, I get books and go to bead shows.   A book that got me started on jewelry history was "Antique Jewellery" by John Benjamin.  It is a British book from the "Starting to collect series" of the Antique Collectors Club.  Vivienne Becker's "Antique Twentieth Century Jewelry" had to be also one I started with, too, that I liked a lot.  (Can't lay my hands on it at the moment).   
At first, I liked 1940s retro (rose gold with volutes, set with big citrines, amethysts or aquas, or paved with calibre cut rubies) jewelry and Mexican silver jewelry of the 30's through the 70s or 80s.  These were easy to understand.   Then, I got into Victorian silver lockets which one of my collecting books recommended as a way to establish a nice, cohesive collection.   Then I took up beading which displaced the lockets.   
Some pieces by William Spratling, the father of the Mexican silver jewelry movement, were selling for $10K in the 1990s as I recall.  The market peaked at that level and prices have fallen, IMO, a fair amount.  So, you can get pieces by Spratling and other prominent artists like Hector Aguilar and Antonio Pineda) for, oh, maybe a couple thou and up.   IMO the web made formerly scarce pieces accessible.  

 I did not know enough at the time  I started to drop a chunk of change on them.   What I did found out is that tastes change, I can't seem to stick to any one historical style, they're all interesting.  So you can say I collect books with pictures of jewelry.  That's a safe bet.   There are also conferences on jewelry history which I attend from time to time.


----------



## Moirai

scarf1 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you scarf! Appreciate your kindness 



eagle1002us said:


> It's good you mention this, Cordy.   For the life of me, I initially couldn't find any place that carried pictures by William Orpen.  I asked some ebay British sellers and they didn't.   Then someone from Ireland with a repro painting service contacted me.   What I wanted would have cost maybe $300 but it would have been unframed.   I thought a printed repro would be more what I wanted and I hemmed and hawed about the quality.  When I asked for samples of their work, they emailed a bunch of paintings like Van Gogh's Sunflowers.  I really didn't know how to judge the service.  How did you decide on pursuing this route?   I suppose the end result is more elegant and impressive than a paper repro but the lighting in our unit is not at all bright, so what the hey.
> 
> Fortunately, I then glommed on to an Irish museum and I'm going to get a print from them.   (Moral of story:  don't ask a _British_ source to locate an _Irish_ painter).  Curiously, the picture I want is of a woman looking out a window and it's titled, "Window in London Street."





eagle1002us said:


> And, you are doing the Iris scarf full justice!  Wow.  I never would have imagined the potential of Iris until seeing your ties.   I especially like the one in the middle which looks like it has a little rosette as a knot.


Thank you eagle. I’m glad you see the rosette too . 

I’m not an art collector nor have any experience but do appreciate the works. I’m enjoying all your conversations. That painting is lovely.


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> It's good you mention this, Cordy.   For the life of me, I initially couldn't find any place that carried pictures by William Orpen.  I asked some ebay British sellers and they didn't.   Then someone from Ireland with a repro painting service contacted me.   What I wanted would have cost maybe $300 but it would have been unframed.   I thought a printed repro would be more what I wanted and I hemmed and hawed about the quality.  When I asked for samples of their work, they emailed a bunch of paintings like Van Gogh's Sunflowers.  I really didn't know how to judge the service.  How did you decide on pursuing this route?   I suppose the end result is more elegant and impressive than a paper repro but the lighting in our unit is not at all bright, so what the hey.
> 
> Fortunately, I then glommed on to an Irish museum and I'm going to get a print from them.   (Moral of story:  don't ask a _British_ source to locate an _Irish_ painter).  Curiously, the picture I want is of a woman looking out a window and it's titled, "Window in London Street."



This is a BEAUTIFUL painting! It’s by William Orpen? Will have to look into him.

Van Gogh’s Sunflowers is actually at my local museum and I visit it about once a week. It is truly extraordinary.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> This is a BEAUTIFUL painting! It’s by William Orpen? Will have to look into him.
> 
> Van Gogh’s Sunflowers is actually at my local museum and I visit it about once a week. It is truly extraordinary.



Let me stipulate to the fact that it is weird to get a more in depth  knowledge of certain painters from a website that specializes in reproductions, but I have.   From "First Art", I learned that Van Gogh did a number of painting of sunflowers.  They are all sort of the same, but all different.   Check it out.

https://www.1st-art-gallery.com/search.html?q=van+gogh+sunflowers

DH loves the painting Cafe Terrace.  There are two versions and I greatly prefer the coloring in one to the other.   First Art doesn't appear to have both up now.  

My favorite Van Gogh is the Church at Auvers.   I saw an original in Paris two summers ago.   In replicas, the colors are always a bit jarring and gaudy.   In real life, the colors work in an amazing way.   The colors of the roof are iridescent in real life and the weird yellowish green grass looks fine rather than demented.   If I ever did order a reproduction of this, at least I would be able to talk to the painter about how he or she would handle that..    

https://www.1st-art-gallery.com/Vincent-Van-Gogh/Church-At-Auvers.html

https://www.1st-art-gallery.com/Vincent-Van-Gogh/The-Church-At-Auvers.html


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> I have, usually Russian and German art from the 20th century (the Russian is still a reasonable price though the German is usually not, unless it's from the old GDR). It's more the political/protest/commentary art I'm interested in. TBH it's more to protect these things than for investment purposes. I also buy local needlework which is also usually very reasonable.
> 
> I know it's not your sole purpose but if you want to buy in order to invest, there are people at the large auction houses that's job it is to help and advise you (service gratis). You don't have to act on their advice either of course.
> 
> When I go to Frieze I check out some of the old masters for sale, it gives me a chance to see the likes of Grosz and Dix etc for sale that are not always open to public viewing though these are way above my budget. I also go on a mission for my mother armed with a list. For her it's more interesting what's been 'given-up',  by whom (collector wise, so she can speculate _why_ ha ha) very few pieces circulate if there's no reason. She was also interested as to which pieces Johnny Depp was giving-up at a recent sale (Basquiat and Warhol among them) so she sent me along.
> 
> I go to other previews and viewings too but only if I'm interested in bidding and not to make up the numbers, I wanted a couple of the lesser known photos of Audrey Hepburn at the Christies sale (I didn't win).


Love George Grosz and Otto Dix.  In NYC, Neue Gallerie is a museum devoted primarily to Austrian Secessionist art but the entre deux guerre period is also something they focus on.   I love the cynicism and satire of their stuff.  (Not to mention the horribleness of the Weimar Republic for  impoverished, desperate women and ex-soldiers).  About a decade ago the Met had an exhibit on political art featuring Grosz and Dix.   

I haven't opened it yet but I recently bought a book on Communist propaganda posters.   I like the irony of posters or art celebrating agricultural plenitude.  In a book I've seen a painting called Stalin's feast which shows everyone on a collective farm enjoying the fruits of the harvest.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> This is a BEAUTIFUL painting! It’s by William Orpen? Will have to look into him.
> 
> Van Gogh’s Sunflowers is actually at my local museum and I visit it about once a week. It is truly extraordinary.


Thank you, Cafecreme15, so glad you like Orpen.   I've seen Van Gogh's Sunflowers, too, from a traveling exhibit that took place quite some time ago.   It's exuberant, quite rightly famous.  I just couldn't judge from a painting like Sunflowers how well a reproduction service would reproduce the woman in Orpen's painting.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Let me stipulate to the fact that it is weird to get a more in depth  knowledge of certain painters from a website that specializes in reproductions, but I have.   From "First Art", I learned that Van Gogh did a number of painting of sunflowers.  They are all sort of the same, but all different.   Check it out.
> 
> https://www.1st-art-gallery.com/search.html?q=van+gogh+sunflowers
> 
> DH loves the painting Cafe Terrace.  There are two versions and I greatly prefer the coloring in one to the other.   First Art doesn't appear to have both up now.
> 
> My favorite Van Gogh is the Church at Auvers.   I saw an original in Paris two summers ago.   In replicas, the colors are always a bit jarring and gaudy.   In real life, the colors work in an amazing way.   The colors of the roof are iridescent in real life and the weird yellowish green grass looks fine rather than demented.   If I ever did order a reproduction of this, at least I would be able to talk to the painter about how he or she would handle that..
> 
> https://www.1st-art-gallery.com/Vincent-Van-Gogh/Church-At-Auvers.html
> 
> https://www.1st-art-gallery.com/Vincent-Van-Gogh/The-Church-At-Auvers.html


Don't forget his Starry Night with the stars pin-wheeling across the sky.  Amazing and magnificent.  I think I've seen that one in person from the same traveling exhibit at LA County Art museum, eons ago.


----------



## Meta

Just finally caught up to the recent 15 pages or so. Was away in Paris for a few days and had the opportunity to check out the Dior exhibit. I didn't get a chance to read much if any of the panels as I had my LO in a carrier with me for the most part. It was also way too crowded and stuffy! Anyway, sharing a few more pics in addition to @Pirula's. (I have shared these on my Instagram as well but at least I'm not constrained to a square image here!)


----------



## Cordeliere

weN84 said:


> Just finally caught up to the recent 15 pages or so. Was away in Paris for a few days and had the opportunity to check out the Dior exhibit. I didn't get a chance to read much if any of the panels as I had my LO in a carrier with me for the most part. It was also way too crowded and stuffy! Anyway, sharing a few more pics in addition to @Pirula's. (I have shared these on my Instagram as well but at least I'm not constrained to a square image here!)
> View attachment 3866236
> View attachment 3866237
> View attachment 3866244
> View attachment 3866238
> View attachment 3866240
> View attachment 3866241
> View attachment 3866242
> View attachment 3866243
> View attachment 3866245
> View attachment 3866246



Love these pics.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> Let me stipulate to the fact that it is weird to get a more in depth  knowledge of certain painters from a website that specializes in reproductions, but I have.   From "First Art", I learned that Van Gogh did a number of painting of sunflowers.  They are all sort of the same, but all different.   Check it out.
> 
> https://www.1st-art-gallery.com/search.html?q=van+gogh+sunflowers
> 
> DH loves the painting Cafe Terrace.  There are two versions and I greatly prefer the coloring in one to the other.   First Art doesn't appear to have both up now.
> 
> My favorite Van Gogh is the Church at Auvers.   I saw an original in Paris two summers ago.   In replicas, the colors are always a bit jarring and gaudy.   In real life, the colors work in an amazing way.   The colors of the roof are iridescent in real life and the weird yellowish green grass looks fine rather than demented.   If I ever did order a reproduction of this, at least I would be able to talk to the painter about how he or she would handle that..
> 
> https://www.1st-art-gallery.com/Vincent-Van-Gogh/Church-At-Auvers.html
> 
> https://www.1st-art-gallery.com/Vincent-Van-Gogh/The-Church-At-Auvers.html


Wow, can’t believe I never realized there were multiple versions! The one in “my” museum is the first one, and I think is the best out of the bunch (not that I’m biased...) because the light turquoise background provides incredible contrast against the yellow sunflowers. I’m blanking on the Dutch word for it, but there has been a tradition in Dutch art dating back to the 1600s (little wonder why the Dutch were so big on flowers) for the artist to depict flowers at every stage of the life cycle, from bud to bloom to seed. Van Gogh expertly pays homage to this hundreds of years old tradition in every version.



eagle1002us said:


> Love George Grosz and Otto Dix.  In NYC, Neue Gallerie is a museum devoted primarily to Austrian Secessionist art but the entre deux guerre period is also something they focus on.   I love the cynicism and satire of their stuff.  (Not to mention the horribleness of the Weimar Republic for  impoverished, desperate women and ex-soldiers).  About a decade ago the Met had an exhibit on political art featuring Grosz and Dix.
> 
> I haven't opened it yet but I recently bought a book on Communist propaganda posters.   I like the irony of posters or art celebrating agricultural plenitude.  In a book I've seen a painting called Stalin's feast which shows everyone on a collective farm enjoying the fruits of the harvest.


I was at Neue this weekend for the first time! While the Klimt paintings were incredible and every bit worth the hype (especially the gold portrait of Adele Bloch-Bauer), I couldn’t even enjoy the rest of the collection of the Viennese exhibition upstairs because I felt the security guards were breathing down my neck the whole time, looking for the most insignificant reason to yell at me. I got yelled at for crouching down to examine an architectural model (how else is one supposed to appreciate detail that is not at eye level??) and a friend got yelled at for holding her jacket instead of having it tied around her waist. The guards made the whole thing so unpleasant that we left early. I prefer museums that will let you do you your thing as long as you are not groping the pictures as opposed to ones that look for reasons to scold.


eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, Cafecreme15, so glad you like Orpen.   I've seen Van Gogh's Sunflowers, too, from a traveling exhibit that took place quite some time ago.   It's exuberant, quite rightly famous.  I just couldn't judge from a painting like Sunflowers how well a reproduction service would reproduce the woman in Orpen's painting.


Not only is Van Gogh a master of color, but his brush strokes are a wonder too. The manner in which paint is absolutely globbed on to the canvas but still manages to come together is a small miracle to me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

weN84 said:


> Just finally caught up to the recent 15 pages or so. Was away in Paris for a few days and had the opportunity to check out the Dior exhibit. I didn't get a chance to read much if any of the panels as I had my LO in a carrier with me for the most part. It was also way too crowded and stuffy! Anyway, sharing a few more pics in addition to @Pirula's. (I have shared these on my Instagram as well but at least I'm not constrained to a square image here!)
> View attachment 3866236
> View attachment 3866237
> View attachment 3866244
> View attachment 3866238
> View attachment 3866240
> View attachment 3866241
> View attachment 3866242
> View attachment 3866243
> View attachment 3866245
> View attachment 3866246


WoW. 
Just wow.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Not only is Van Gogh a master of color, but his brush strokes are a wonder too. The manner in which paint is absolutely globbed on to the canvas but still manages to come together is a small miracle to me.



So true.   I love the blue self portrait.   I would like to have it in our house just because of the brush strokes, but it appears truly demented and I think would disturb guests.   "Oh yeah, that is Uncle Vinny."


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> Just finally caught up to the recent 15 pages or so. Was away in Paris for a few days and had the opportunity to check out the Dior exhibit. I didn't get a chance to read much if any of the panels as I had my LO in a carrier with me for the most part. It was also way too crowded and stuffy! Anyway, sharing a few more pics in addition to @Pirula's. (I have shared these on my Instagram as well but at least I'm not constrained to a square image here!)
> View attachment 3866236
> View attachment 3866237
> View attachment 3866244
> View attachment 3866238
> View attachment 3866240
> View attachment 3866241
> View attachment 3866242
> View attachment 3866243
> View attachment 3866245
> View attachment 3866246



There a few dresses there I would kill for, so fabulous! Golden yellow with the floral detail and overskirt, the orange (back only shown) and that wonderful silver signature grey 'origami', no less than wearable art. 

Thank you XXX


----------



## scarf1

weN84 said:


> Just finally caught up to the recent 15 pages or so. Was away in Paris for a few days and had the opportunity to check out the Dior exhibit. I didn't get a chance to read much if any of the panels as I had my LO in a carrier with me for the most part. It was also way too crowded and stuffy! Anyway, sharing a few more pics in addition to @Pirula's. (I have shared these on my Instagram as well but at least I'm not constrained to a square image here!)
> View attachment 3866236
> View attachment 3866237
> View attachment 3866244
> View attachment 3866238
> View attachment 3866240
> View attachment 3866241
> View attachment 3866242
> View attachment 3866243
> View attachment 3866245
> View attachment 3866246


Thanks for posting! Love these!


----------



## gracekelly

weN84 said:


> Just finally caught up to the recent 15 pages or so. Was away in Paris for a few days and had the opportunity to check out the Dior exhibit. I didn't get a chance to read much if any of the panels as I had my LO in a carrier with me for the most part. It was also way too crowded and stuffy! Anyway, sharing a few more pics in addition to @Pirula's. (I have shared these on my Instagram as well but at least I'm not constrained to a square image here!)
> View attachment 3866236
> View attachment 3866237
> View attachment 3866244
> View attachment 3866238
> View attachment 3866240
> View attachment 3866241
> View attachment 3866242
> View attachment 3866243
> View attachment 3866245
> View attachment 3866246



Thanks so much!  What a treat to see all of this!

FYI  There is a miniseries called_ The Collection._  It was produced by Amazon TV and was see there first and is now on PBS  The plot is awful, but the fashion is great!  It takes place in 1947 and it is all about the "New Look" that was originated by Dior so all the clothing looks just like the exhibition.  I watch it with the sound off and just look at the gorgeous dresses lol!


----------



## Joannadyne

I am also catching up on this thread, after shopping this weekend. 

@Cordeliere: I am so sorry you're not enjoying the losange! I hope you're able to exchange it for a cw/pattern that's more suitable. I bet they'll have some new ones in the coming season. 

@Moirai: Iris looks fantastic on you!

@bobkat: cheesburqua - LOL! I did not see that one coming!

@Pirula and @weN84 I love the photos you've shared of the Dior exhibit! How fabulous! And @gracekelly The Collection has been on my watchlist for a while. 

Thank you to @JolieS @eagle1002us @prepster @cafecreme15 @papertiger and everyone else for the art talk! I'm really enjoying it. 

Thanks to all for your kind comments and encouragement. I will post a mod shot of the shawl today and also need your help choosing between two jackets. I am jacket impaired. Will take some pictures. BRB!


----------



## Joannadyne

I've always had a devil of time finding jackets that fit me. This was a good learning experience. I haven't shopped for a jacket in a very long time so it was interesting to find out what worked/didn't work and why. I think I'm finally understanding proportions! I am short and chubby so if a jacket fits on the shoulders then it's way too long. Or if the length is good then the chest doesn't fit right, which I've always found a bit strange because I don't think I have large breasts for my frame. To compound the issue, I don't like suits made of fabrics with no give or stretch to them. I've always found them confining. But to my surprise, I found two possibilities and now I need your help choosing between the two. 

Jacket 1: I bought it on Friday night and had to have the sleeves shortened. I dropped it off Saturday and picked it up Sunday. Thank goodness for fast tailors! 




Jacket 2: I found this on Saturday afternoon. I always said I did not like tweed, but here I am with a tweed jacket! The material is a little thick but I think I'll be OK, especially in a cold convention center. This jacket is meant for much taller people. On the model, this is a 3/4 sleeve! 



I am just wearing a plain black tank underneath.  DH says he likes the white one best. What do you guys think?


----------



## cafecreme15

Joannadyne said:


> I've always had a devil of time finding jackets that fit me. This was a good learning experience. I haven't shopped for a jacket in a very long time so it was interesting to find out what worked/didn't work and why. I think I'm finally understanding proportions! I am short and chubby so if a jacket fits on the shoulders then it's way too long. Or if the length is good then the chest doesn't fit right, which I've always found a bit strange because I don't think I have large breasts for my frame. To compound the issue, I don't like suits made of fabrics with no give or stretch to them. I've always found them confining. But to my surprise, I found two possibilities and now I need your help choosing between the two.
> 
> Jacket 1: I bought it on Friday night and had to have the sleeves shortened. I dropped it off Saturday and picked it up Sunday. Thank goodness for fast tailors!
> 
> View attachment 3866460
> 
> 
> Jacket 2: I found this on Saturday afternoon. I always said I did not like tweed, but here I am with a tweed jacket! The material is a little thick but I think I'll be OK, especially in a cold convention center. This jacket is meant for much taller people. On the model, this is a 3/4 sleeve!
> View attachment 3866471
> 
> 
> I am just wearing a plain black tank underneath.  DH says he likes the white one best. What do you guys think?


Is keeping both a possibility? I think they both look great on you and are two very different looks.


----------



## luckylove

Joannadyne said:


> I've always had a devil of time finding jackets that fit me. This was a good learning experience. I haven't shopped for a jacket in a very long time so it was interesting to find out what worked/didn't work and why. I think I'm finally understanding proportions! I am short and chubby so if a jacket fits on the shoulders then it's way too long. Or if the length is good then the chest doesn't fit right, which I've always found a bit strange because I don't think I have large breasts for my frame. To compound the issue, I don't like suits made of fabrics with no give or stretch to them. I've always found them confining. But to my surprise, I found two possibilities and now I need your help choosing between the two.
> 
> Jacket 1: I bought it on Friday night and had to have the sleeves shortened. I dropped it off Saturday and picked it up Sunday. Thank goodness for fast tailors!
> 
> View attachment 3866460
> 
> 
> Jacket 2: I found this on Saturday afternoon. I always said I did not like tweed, but here I am with a tweed jacket! The material is a little thick but I think I'll be OK, especially in a cold convention center. This jacket is meant for much taller people. On the model, this is a 3/4 sleeve!
> View attachment 3866471
> 
> 
> I am just wearing a plain black tank underneath.  DH says he likes the white one best. What do you guys think?



BOTH! Well fitting jackets are very hard to find; are you able to purchase both? I love the wonderful shape of the first one; it looks great on you. The second one absolutely makes your skin glow. It lights up your face beautifully. You can't go wrong with either of these, but I would love to see you get both of them!! I have a tough time with jackets too because I am height challenged and have "girls."


----------



## Joannadyne

cafecreme15 said:


> Is keeping both a possibility? I think they both look great on you and are two very different looks.



Thanks, cafecreme! Yes, I will keep both - the white was a steal and the other I've already altered so no returns possible. I know I will get good use out of both of them for work so they're good investments. But I can only wear one to moderate the panel discussion for work, which is this Thursday. Yikes!!!


----------



## Joannadyne

luckylove said:


> BOTH! Well fitting jackets are very hard to find; are you able to purchase both? I love the wonderful shape of the first one; it looks great on you. The second one absolutely makes your skin glow. It lights up your face beautifully. You can't go wrong with either of these, but I would love to see you get both of them!! I have a tough time with jackets too because I am height challenged and have "girls."



Thank you for your compliments, luckylove! I must have tried on a hundred jackets on Friday, and was relieved to find one that I liked. 
This was also a good lesson on why details matter. The sleeves on the dark jacket fell just a little over an inch too long. The SA said I could pull it off without altering. I brought it home and the first thing DH said was that the sleeves were too long. Once it was shortened, I immediately saw how much it mattered. It looked so much better! But not cheap: $75 because it had to be done from the shoulder due to a row of buttons at the end of the sleeves.


----------



## Genie27

The white one offers more impact, as it's a strong colour. I'm also compact, and not svelte, so I share your pain. Both are nice - the first is quieter, so for a presentation, I'd lean towards the white. 

I always have to get sleeves shortened too. If they fit at the shoulders, they may not button up. I've given up on expecting them to meet in the middle, as at that point they don't fit *anywhere* else!


----------



## luckylove

Joannadyne said:


> Thank you for your compliments, luckylove! I must have tried on a hundred jackets on Friday, and was relieved to find one that I liked.
> This was also a good lesson on why details matter. The sleeves on the dark jacket fell just a little over an inch too long. The SA said I could pull it off without altering. I brought it home and the first thing DH said was that the sleeves were too long. Once it was shortened, I immediately saw how much it mattered. It looked so much better! But not cheap: $75 because it had to be done from the shoulder due to a row of buttons at the end of the sleeves.



Yes, so true about the little details! I have a dress like that where my SA told me not to hem the sleeves.  Though I can get by with it, whenever i tuck the sleeve just a bit to test out a different length, it gives the whole dress a different, more modern feel. Now,  I must take that dress to be altered!  Glad you are keeping both jackets! Either will look great for your presentation.  To me, the grey is quiet and easy, while the white commands instant attention.


----------



## Genie27

I always prefer my jackets sleeves shortened to show a bit of wrist, as it always makes me feel thinner and taller. Too long sleeves make me feel sloppy. Winter coat sleeves I leave longer, as it keeps me warmer.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow, can’t believe I never realized there were multiple versions! The one in “my” museum is the first one, and I think is the best out of the bunch (not that I’m biased...) because the light turquoise background provides incredible contrast against the yellow sunflowers. I’m blanking on the Dutch word for it, but there has been a tradition in Dutch art dating back to the 1600s (little wonder why the Dutch were so big on flowers) for the artist to depict flowers at every stage of the life cycle, from bud to bloom to seed. Van Gogh expertly pays homage to this hundreds of years old tradition in every version.
> 
> 
> I was at Neue this weekend for the first time! While the Klimt paintings were incredible and every bit worth the hype (especially the gold portrait of Adele Bloch-Bauer), I couldn’t even enjoy the rest of the collection of the Viennese exhibition upstairs because I felt the security guards were breathing down my neck the whole time, looking for the most insignificant reason to yell at me. I got yelled at for crouching down to examine an architectural model (how else is one supposed to appreciate detail that is not at eye level??) and a friend got yelled at for holding her jacket instead of having it tied around her waist. The guards made the whole thing so unpleasant that we left early. I prefer museums that will let you do you your thing as long as you are not groping the pictures as opposed to ones that look for reasons to scold.
> 
> Not only is Van Gogh a master of color, but his brush strokes are a wonder too. The manner in which paint is absolutely globbed on to the canvas but still manages to come together is a small miracle to me.


I am so sorry to hear your experiences, Cafecreme15.  What _was_ their problem that they had to hover and complain like that?  We never had any problem like that.  Policy must have changed.  Were you allowed to hold on to your purse?   What a drag.  I am so sorry.   It might be worth a quick note to the museum, maybe they have a "contact us" option.  I do believe you'd get and _truly deserve_ an apology.   They at least owe you a Viennese coffee and pastry from their restaurant.

A fabric store once hired a security guard.  He hovered over me.  I complained to management.   They apologized, said he was new and I never saw the guy after that nor any other guard!


----------



## cafecreme15

Joannadyne said:


> Thanks, cafecreme! Yes, I will keep both - the white was a steal and the other I've already altered so no returns possible. I know I will get good use out of both of them for work so they're good investments. But I can only wear one to moderate the panel discussion for work, which is this Thursday. Yikes!!!


I vote the gray one for moderating the panel, as it is more muted and can best keep focus on the presenters on the panel. But I may add a more colorful twilly or other small format scarf around your neck for some visual interest. If you were to make a presentation where you were the focus, I would vote the white, because it draws the eye to you. Many of these conference rooms have muted, somber colors or are even dark if lights are dimmed, so white is definitely more attention grabbing.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow, can’t believe I never realized there were multiple versions! The one in “my” museum is the first one, and I think is the best out of the bunch (not that I’m biased...) because the light turquoise background provides incredible contrast against the yellow sunflowers. I’m blanking on the Dutch word for it, but there has been a tradition in Dutch art dating back to the 1600s (little wonder why the Dutch were so big on flowers) for the artist to depict flowers at every stage of the life cycle, from bud to bloom to seed. Van Gogh expertly pays homage to this hundreds of years old tradition in every version.
> 
> 
> I was at Neue this weekend for the first time! While the Klimt paintings were incredible and every bit worth the hype (especially the gold portrait of Adele Bloch-Bauer), I couldn’t even enjoy the rest of the collection of the Viennese exhibition upstairs because I felt the security guards were breathing down my neck the whole time, looking for the most insignificant reason to yell at me. I got yelled at for crouching down to examine an architectural model (how else is one supposed to appreciate detail that is not at eye level??) and a friend got yelled at for holding her jacket instead of having it tied around her waist. The guards made the whole thing so unpleasant that we left early. I prefer museums that will let you do you your thing as long as you are not groping the pictures as opposed to ones that look for reasons to scold.
> 
> Not only is Van Gogh a master of color, but his brush strokes are a wonder too. The manner in which paint is absolutely globbed on to the canvas but still manages to come together is a small miracle to me.


I think I also saw Crows over the Wheatfield in person, too, eons ago.  I recall the crows depicted as little black "v's" that were done in a rapid, conceivably agitated manner.  That painting is haunting.  I tried to write a paper about that (and VG generally) in high school but the reference books weren't around that are now and I wasn't trained in art history or psychology.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Thanks, cafecreme! Yes, I will keep both - the white was a steal and the other I've already altered so no returns possible. I know I will get good use out of both of them for work so they're good investments. But I can only wear one to moderate the panel discussion for work, which is this Thursday. Yikes!!!


Wear the white.  You look divine in it.   It's just a touch more dressy than the solid black.  As a presenter you're allowed to look a touch more dressy.  You will be, for that conference, a celeb!   I hope you get to wear a "speaker" ribbon on your ID tag.


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> I am so sorry to hear your experiences, Cafecreme15.  What _was_ their problem that they had to hover and complain like that?  We never had any problem like that.  Policy must have changed.  Were you allowed to hold on to your purse?   What a drag.  I am so sorry.   It might be worth a quick note to the museum, maybe they have a "contact us" option.  I do believe you'd get and _truly deserve_ an apology.   They at least owe you a Viennese coffee and pastry from their restaurant.
> 
> A fabric store once hired a security guard.  He hovered over me.  I complained to management.   They apologized, said he was new and I never saw the guy after that nor any other guard!


Writing a note to the museum is an excellent idea! I will do that right now. I was allowed to keep my purse; I am surprised they couldn't come up with anything to scold me about in relation to it. As of now I don't feel like I would want to go back after this treatment, but perhaps I could be persuaded by a coffee and pastry from the restaurant  it looked so cozy and welcoming and I was sad I didn't have time to eat there.



eagle1002us said:


> I think I also saw Crows over the Wheatfield in person, too, eons ago.  I recall the crows depicted as little black "v's" that were done in a rapid, conceivably agitated manner.  That painting is haunting.  I tried to write a paper about that (and VG generally) in high school but the reference books weren't around that are now and I wasn't trained in art history or psychology.


I haven't seen that painting in person, but I just googled it and you are right. I find writing papers about art in general to be very difficult; it is so hard to capture and describe the essence and impact with words.


----------



## Genie27

I just had a wardrobe refurb weekend - 2 pairs of shoes dropped off to the cobblers for resoling, and 4 items to the seamstress for hemming/shortening. Some of my knit dresses shrank a bit in the wash, but the slips did not, so I have having all the slips shortened. And a blouse/top that I always felt was too long is getting chopped a couple of inches as well. If I don't use it much this winter, out it goes. And Joann, thanks for reminding me that I have a black velvet blazer that I always put back in my closet due to the sleeves needing shortening - I will drop that off next week, when I pick up my other items.

BTW, the Chanel cashmere dress that I hand washed with The Laundress cashmere/wool wash, and blocked flat - turned out beautifully! I'm wearing it today. Next is the cotton/paper/viscose mix - I would not mind if it shrinks a bit as it's about knee length and I would prefer it to be a bit shorter.


----------



## Joannadyne

Genie27 said:


> The white one offers more impact, as it's a strong colour. I'm also compact, and not svelte, so I share your pain. Both are nice - the first is quieter, so for a presentation, I'd lean towards the white.
> 
> I always have to get sleeves shortened too. If they fit at the shoulders, they may not button up. I've given up on expecting them to meet in the middle, as at that point they don't fit *anywhere* else!



Yes, exactly! I am also a little self conscious of buttons due to the belly, so I like that both of these jackets do not have have them. I'm not sure if I'm sitting or standing at a podium. 



luckylove said:


> Yes, so true about the little details! I have a dress like that where my SA told me not to hem the sleeves.  Though I can get by with it, whenever i tuck the sleeve just a bit to test out a different length, it gives the whole dress a different, more modern feel. Now,  I must take that dress to be altered!  Glad you are keeping both jackets! Either will look great for your presentation.  To me, the grey is quiet and easy, while the white commands instant attention.



Thank you! I bet you'll love your dress more when it's fixed. 



Genie27 said:


> I always prefer my jackets sleeves shortened to show a bit of wrist, as it always makes me feel thinner and taller. Too long sleeves make me feel sloppy. Winter coat sleeves I leave longer, as it keeps me warmer.


You know, I had that thought about sleeve length for the gray jacket - should I shorten the sleeves to be 3/4? But I was afraid the tailor would have to haul the sleeve up from the shoulder so much that my arms would not wind up fitting through! 

Speaking of lengths, I noticed while shopping that for pants, everything these days is ankle length. Everything! I don't think I can pull off this length - it makes me look even shorter. 



cafecreme15 said:


> I vote the gray one for moderating the panel, as it is more muted and can best keep focus on the presenters on the panel. But I may add a more colorful twilly or other small format scarf around your neck for some visual interest. If you were to make a presentation where you were the focus, I would vote the white, because it draws the eye to you. Many of these conference rooms have muted, somber colors or are even dark if lights are dimmed, so white is definitely more attention grabbing.



Good points! Alas, I'm also discovering that my accessories collection is too heavily weighted in 90s. I have no small formats - I need to invest in a few... plus I need more jewelry (said every woman throughout all of time).



eagle1002us said:


> Wear the white.  You look divine in it.   It's just a touch more dressy than the solid black.  As a presenter you're allowed to look a touch more dressy.  You will be, for that conference, a celeb!   I hope you get to wear a "speaker" ribbon on your ID tag.


Heh heh, the only time I remotely felt like a celeb was when a nice woman in line at an H sale recognized me from tpf. It was a nice but odd feeling! 

I think I am leaning towards the ... white. I'm not quite sure how to accessorize it, though. I think a brooch would be nice but I don't own one. The neckline is high and round, two things that are new to me - my comfort zone are v- and scoop-necks. I will have an ugly badge to wear, so maybe a necklace would be too much. I do have a chaine d'ancre recto verso scarf ring that I wear as a pendant on a black leather cord since it's too heavy as a scarf ring... 



Oh, and in the meantime, here's the shawl from earlier - I know my face is dark but it was the only way to get the light focused on the shawl. I am so in love with it!


----------



## gracekelly

Joannadyne said:


> I've always had a devil of time finding jackets that fit me. This was a good learning experience. I haven't shopped for a jacket in a very long time so it was interesting to find out what worked/didn't work and why. I think I'm finally understanding proportions! I am short and chubby so if a jacket fits on the shoulders then it's way too long. Or if the length is good then the chest doesn't fit right, which I've always found a bit strange because I don't think I have large breasts for my frame. To compound the issue, I don't like suits made of fabrics with no give or stretch to them. I've always found them confining. But to my surprise, I found two possibilities and now I need your help choosing between the two.
> 
> Jacket 1: I bought it on Friday night and had to have the sleeves shortened. I dropped it off Saturday and picked it up Sunday. Thank goodness for fast tailors!
> 
> View attachment 3866460
> 
> 
> Jacket 2: I found this on Saturday afternoon. I always said I did not like tweed, but here I am with a tweed jacket! The material is a little thick but I think I'll be OK, especially in a cold convention center. This jacket is meant for much taller people. On the model, this is a 3/4 sleeve!
> View attachment 3866471
> 
> 
> I am just wearing a plain black tank underneath.  DH says he likes the white one best. What do you guys think?


I agree with your DH.  Black and white is always such a sharp look.  Even though it is white, it looks more slimming too.


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> I've always had a devil of time finding jackets that fit me. This was a good learning experience. I haven't shopped for a jacket in a very long time so it was interesting to find out what worked/didn't work and why. I think I'm finally understanding proportions! I am short and chubby so if a jacket fits on the shoulders then it's way too long. Or if the length is good then the chest doesn't fit right, which I've always found a bit strange because I don't think I have large breasts for my frame. To compound the issue, I don't like suits made of fabrics with no give or stretch to them. I've always found them confining. But to my surprise, I found two possibilities and now I need your help choosing between the two.
> 
> Jacket 1: I bought it on Friday night and had to have the sleeves shortened. I dropped it off Saturday and picked it up Sunday. Thank goodness for fast tailors!
> 
> View attachment 3866460
> 
> 
> Jacket 2: I found this on Saturday afternoon. I always said I did not like tweed, but here I am with a tweed jacket! The material is a little thick but I think I'll be OK, especially in a cold convention center. This jacket is meant for much taller people. On the model, this is a 3/4 sleeve!
> View attachment 3866471
> 
> 
> I am just wearing a plain black tank underneath.  DH says he likes the white one best. What do you guys think?



Joining the crowd on this one. I think the white one is very strong (no messing with you in that!) but I like the grey too, it's a bit more sophisticated.


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> Yes, exactly! I am also a little self conscious of buttons due to the belly, so I like that both of these jackets do not have have them. I'm not sure if I'm sitting or standing at a podium.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I bet you'll love your dress more when it's fixed.
> 
> 
> You know, I had that thought about sleeve length for the gray jacket - should I shorten the sleeves to be 3/4? But I was afraid the tailor would have to haul the sleeve up from the shoulder so much that my arms would not wind up fitting through!
> 
> Speaking of lengths, I noticed while shopping that for pants, everything these days is ankle length. Everything! I don't think I can pull off this length - it makes me look even shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> Good points! Alas, I'm also discovering that my accessories collection is too heavily weighted in 90s. I have no small formats - I need to invest in a few... plus I need more jewelry (said every woman throughout all of time).
> 
> 
> Heh heh, the only time I remotely felt like a celeb was when a nice woman in line at an H sale recognized me from tpf. It was a nice but odd feeling!
> 
> I think I am leaning towards the ... white. I'm not quite sure how to accessorize it, though. I think a brooch would be nice but I don't own one. The neckline is high and round, two things that are new to me - my comfort zone are v- and scoop-necks. I will have an ugly badge to wear, so maybe a necklace would be too much. I do have a chaine d'ancre recto verso scarf ring that I wear as a pendant on a black leather cord since it's too heavy as a scarf ring...
> View attachment 3866591
> 
> 
> Oh, and in the meantime, here's the shawl from earlier - I know my face is dark but it was the only way to get the light focused on the shawl. I am so in love with it!
> View attachment 3866592



If you wore the white with the VR scarf ring as a pendant what colour would you wear under the jacket? A black cord on a black top may make it look like the VR is just floating.


----------



## gracekelly

Joannadyne said:


> Yes, exactly! I am also a little self conscious of buttons due to the belly, so I like that both of these jackets do not have have them. I'm not sure if I'm sitting or standing at a podium.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I bet you'll love your dress more when it's fixed.
> 
> 
> You know, I had that thought about sleeve length for the gray jacket - should I shorten the sleeves to be 3/4? But I was afraid the tailor would have to haul the sleeve up from the shoulder so much that my arms would not wind up fitting through!
> 
> Speaking of lengths, I noticed while shopping that for pants, everything these days is ankle length. Everything! I don't think I can pull off this length - it makes me look even shorter.
> 
> Re the gray.  Wear it unbuttoned.  Unless there is something fussy at the cuff, why can't it be shortened from there?
> 
> 
> Good points! Alas, I'm also discovering that my accessories collection is too heavily weighted in 90s. I have no small formats - I need to invest in a few... plus I need more jewelry (said every woman throughout all of time).
> 
> 
> Heh heh, the only time I remotely felt like a celeb was when a nice woman in line at an H sale recognized me from tpf. It was a nice but odd feeling!
> 
> I think I am leaning towards the ... white. I'm not quite sure how to accessorize it, though. I think a brooch would be nice but I don't own one. The neckline is high and round, two things that are new to me - my comfort zone are v- and scoop-necks. I will have an ugly badge to wear, so maybe a necklace would be too much. I do have a chaine d'ancre recto verso scarf ring that I wear as a pendant on a black leather cord since it's too heavy as a scarf ring...
> View attachment 3866591
> 
> 
> Oh, and in the meantime, here's the shawl from earlier - I know my face is dark but it was the only way to get the light focused on the shawl. I am so in love with it!
> View attachment 3866592


Looks great and it would work so well with he white jacket.

I am not a fan of the short crop pant.  Unless you are quite tall. the pant cuts off the leg.  Ankle length is good because you can wear any heel height without a problem.  It has to be a long ankle length as opposed to high ankle or the cut off leg happens again.


----------



## Genie27

Joannadyne said:


> Speaking of lengths, I noticed while shopping that for pants, everything these days is ankle length. Everything! I don't think I can pull off this length - it makes me look even shorter.


Yep, stumpy is how I feel in that length. Incredibly unflattering de-lengthening of the leg. 

Good call on not wearing that shawl - it's very beautiful (that purple!) but will be too busy and distracting on stage. A tall person may be able to carry it off (C Lagarde, perhaps?) but a petite person may look overwhelmed instead of impactful. 

One thing I noticed with the white round collar, is how your tank top made a keyhole that visually lengthened the neck/upper chest area - try to keep that going, as it's one reason the high round neckline works here...


----------



## bobkat1991

Joannadyne said:


> I've always had a devil of time finding jackets that fit me. This was a good learning experience. I haven't shopped for a jacket in a very long time so it was interesting to find out what worked/didn't work and why. I think I'm finally understanding proportions! I am short and chubby so if a jacket fits on the shoulders then it's way too long. Or if the length is good then the chest doesn't fit right, which I've always found a bit strange because I don't think I have large breasts for my frame. To compound the issue, I don't like suits made of fabrics with no give or stretch to them. I've always found them confining. But to my surprise, I found two possibilities and now I need your help choosing between the two.
> 
> Jacket 1: I bought it on Friday night and had to have the sleeves shortened. I dropped it off Saturday and picked it up Sunday. Thank goodness for fast tailors!
> 
> View attachment 3866460
> 
> 
> Jacket 2: I found this on Saturday afternoon. I always said I did not like tweed, but here I am with a tweed jacket! The material is a little thick but I think I'll be OK, especially in a cold convention center. This jacket is meant for much taller people. On the model, this is a 3/4 sleeve!
> View attachment 3866471
> 
> 
> I am just wearing a plain black tank underneath.  DH says he likes the white one best. What do you guys think?


Dagnabit!` I'm not going to be any help whatsoever!  I like them both.  I usually have no trouble making a quick decision, but I don't want to hurt the white jacket's feelings by picking the grey; and vice versa.....


----------



## Meta

@Joannadyne I agree with @cafecreme15 that as a moderator the first jacket would be more suitable as the attention should be on the speakers. I would style it with a small silk format such as a twilly or gavroche.

If you decide to wear the white jacket, I wouldn't necessarily accessorize anything near the neck as the jacket is round neck that would make it too busy. I've styled a similar jacket with a brooch on one of the pockets at the bottom which I believe I've shared in the past here. Alternatively a pair of statement earrings would be my pick. Good luck with the panel on Thursday!

I have more pics from the Dior exhibit to share but am currently a little handicap from lack of a laptop. Files are much too large to share more and it's a pain to have to screenshot 20 pics on my phone to upload here.


----------



## Pirula

weN84 said:


> Just finally caught up to the recent 15 pages or so. Was away in Paris for a few days and had the opportunity to check out the Dior exhibit. I didn't get a chance to read much if any of the panels as I had my LO in a carrier with me for the most part. It was also way too crowded and stuffy! Anyway, sharing a few more pics in addition to @Pirula's. (I have shared these on my Instagram as well but at least I'm not constrained to a square image here!)
> View attachment 3866236
> View attachment 3866237
> View attachment 3866244
> View attachment 3866238
> View attachment 3866240
> View attachment 3866241
> View attachment 3866242
> View attachment 3866243
> View attachment 3866245
> View attachment 3866246



Great pictures weN84!  Upstairs really was crowded and stuffy wasn't it?  Thank goodness the two large rooms downstairs were more spread out and comfortable.

Here's a slightly more up front angle of the Origami dress.  It was incredible.


----------



## Meta

Okay, so I managed to do screenshots on one of DH's spare laptop so, here's a few more. 












@Pirula Agree wholeheartedly on all accounts. My sister and her friend whom I went with to the exhibit thoroughly enjoyed it and my sister said the ticket price for the exhibit was well worth it!


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> I've always had a devil of time finding jackets that fit me. This was a good learning experience. I haven't shopped for a jacket in a very long time so it was interesting to find out what worked/didn't work and why. I think I'm finally understanding proportions! I am short and chubby so if a jacket fits on the shoulders then it's way too long. Or if the length is good then the chest doesn't fit right, which I've always found a bit strange because I don't think I have large breasts for my frame. To compound the issue, I don't like suits made of fabrics with no give or stretch to them. I've always found them confining. But to my surprise, I found two possibilities and now I need your help choosing between the two.
> 
> Jacket 1: I bought it on Friday night and had to have the sleeves shortened. I dropped it off Saturday and picked it up Sunday. Thank goodness for fast tailors!
> 
> View attachment 3866460
> 
> 
> Jacket 2: I found this on Saturday afternoon. I always said I did not like tweed, but here I am with a tweed jacket! The material is a little thick but I think I'll be OK, especially in a cold convention center. This jacket is meant for much taller people. On the model, this is a 3/4 sleeve!
> View attachment 3866471
> 
> 
> I am just wearing a plain black tank underneath.  DH says he likes the white one best. What do you guys think?



I like the white one too.  I think you look much nicer in it.   It is not the jacket.  It is how you look.


----------



## Pirula

I loved the juxtaposition of that floral riot gown with this painting. 




This totally said "Audrey Hepburn in "Carade'." To me:




And this I believe this the gown Jennifer Lawrence tripped in when going up to accept her Oscar.  The flub was so graceful it looked like an advertisement for couture.




Worth every centime and then some.  No question.


----------



## Pirula

http://abcnews.go.com/images/Entertainment/gty_jennifer_lawrence_fall_thg_130224_wblog.jpg

Yep.  Hope link works.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I think I also saw Crows over the Wheatfield in person, too, eons ago.  I recall the crows depicted as little black "v's" that were done in a rapid, conceivably agitated manner.  That painting is haunting.  I tried to write a paper about that (and VG generally) in high school but the reference books weren't around that are now and I wasn't trained in art history or psychology.



Oh I love the crows except that they represent death.  Another one I would put in my house if I didn't think it would disturb guests.


----------



## Cordeliere

weN84 said:


> @Joannadyne I agree with @cafecreme15 that as a moderator the first jacket would be more suitable as the attention should be on the speakers. I would style it with a small silk format such as a twilly or gavroche.
> 
> If you decide to wear the white jacket, I wouldn't necessarily accessorize anything near the neck as the jacket is round neck that would make it too busy. I've styled a similar jacket with a brooch on one of the pockets at the bottom which I believe I've shared in the past here. Alternatively a pair of statement earrings would be my pick. Good luck with the panel on Thursday!
> 
> I have more pics from the Dior exhibit to share but am currently a little handicap from lack of a laptop. Files are much too large to share more and it's a pain to have to screenshot 20 pics on my phone to upload here.



I agree that a broach would be a good choice.


----------



## Pirula

Btw, "Charade" was Givenchy, just looked it up, but the sillouette is remarkably similar.  Not at all surprising really.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Let me stipulate to the fact that it is weird to get a more in depth  knowledge of certain painters from a website that specializes in reproductions, but I have.   From "First Art", I learned that Van Gogh did a number of painting of sunflowers.  They are all sort of the same, but all different.   Check it out.
> 
> https://www.1st-art-gallery.com/search.html?q=van+gogh+sunflowers
> 
> DH loves the painting Cafe Terrace.  There are two versions and I greatly prefer the coloring in one to the other.   First Art doesn't appear to have both up now.
> 
> My favorite Van Gogh is the Church at Auvers.   I saw an original in Paris two summers ago.   In replicas, the colors are always a bit jarring and gaudy.   In real life, the colors work in an amazing way.   The colors of the roof are iridescent in real life and the weird yellowish green grass looks fine rather than demented.   If I ever did order a reproduction of this, at least I would be able to talk to the painter about how he or she would handle that..
> 
> https://www.1st-art-gallery.com/Vincent-Van-Gogh/Church-At-Auvers.html
> 
> https://www.1st-art-gallery.com/Vincent-Van-Gogh/The-Church-At-Auvers.html


Auvers?  You were in prime Van Gogh territory.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I always prefer my jackets sleeves shortened to show a bit of wrist, as it always makes me feel thinner and taller. Too long sleeves make me feel sloppy. Winter coat sleeves I leave longer, as it keeps me warmer.


I love bracelet length sleeves.   They can be the "swing" factor in my decision to buy a jacket.  B/c I think that long sleeves are coming back and I do not like that.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Writing a note to the museum is an excellent idea! I will do that right now. I was allowed to keep my purse; I am surprised they couldn't come up with anything to scold me about in relation to it. As of now I don't feel like I would want to go back after this treatment, but perhaps I could be persuaded by a coffee and pastry from the restaurant  it looked so cozy and welcoming and I was sad I didn't have time to eat there.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen that painting in person, but I just googled it and you are right. I find writing papers about art in general to be very difficult; it is so hard to capture and describe the essence and impact with words.


I heartily agree with both parts of your post.   
Art _is_ tough to write about.  
I always liked VG's early painting, The Potato Eaters.   The peasant fam looks a little like the potatoes they are eating for dinner.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I just had a wardrobe refurb weekend - 2 pairs of shoes dropped off to the cobblers for resoling, and 4 items to the seamstress for hemming/shortening. Some of my knit dresses shrank a bit in the wash, but the slips did not, so I have having all the slips shortened. And a blouse/top that I always felt was too long is getting chopped a couple of inches as well. If I don't use it much this winter, out it goes. And Joann, thanks for reminding me that I have a black velvet blazer that I always put back in my closet due to the sleeves needing shortening - I will drop that off next week, when I pick up my other items.
> 
> BTW, the Chanel cashmere dress that I hand washed with The Laundress cashmere/wool wash, and blocked flat - turned out beautifully! I'm wearing it today. Next is the cotton/paper/viscose mix - I would not mind if it shrinks a bit as it's about knee length and I would prefer it to be a bit shorter.


What an industrious group this thread is!   I have been shortening pants like mad since I no longer wear heels to speak of.    If I don't wear the shortened jeans this winter, out they go!


----------



## Meta

And I promise these are the very last ones that I'm sharing of the Dior exhibit!











The last two are to show the mesmerizing light display that keeps changing.  It was the final room and definitely the best, in my opinion.


----------



## Joannadyne

weN84 said:


> Okay, so I managed to do screenshots on one of DH's spare laptop so, here's a few more.
> View attachment 3866634
> View attachment 3866635
> View attachment 3866636
> View attachment 3866637
> View attachment 3866639
> View attachment 3866640
> View attachment 3866641
> 
> View attachment 3866643
> View attachment 3866644
> 
> 
> @Pirula Agree wholeheartedly on all accounts. My sister and her friend whom I went with to the exhibit thoroughly enjoyed it and my sister said the ticket price for the exhibit was well worth it!





Pirula said:


> I loved the juxtaposition of that floral riot gown with this painting.
> 
> View attachment 3866659
> 
> 
> This totally said "Audrey Hepburn in "Carade'." To me:
> 
> View attachment 3866660
> 
> 
> And this I believe this the gown Jennifer Lawrence tripped in when going up to accept her Oscar.  The flub was so graceful it looked like an advertisement for couture.
> 
> View attachment 3866661
> 
> 
> Worth every centime and then some.  No question.



Wowwww! [emoji7][emoji7] Loving all these photos! I wish this were a traveling exhibit so we could all enjoy them in person. It would have to stop in every place where each of us in this thread lives: The TPF Tour. 

All these Dior photos also bring to mind "Rainbow High" from Evita. Yes, Christian Dior me, from my head to my toes! 
 

I think I mentioned before that I sometimes enjoy reading historical romances and it's amazing in these fast fashion days to realize that everything was bespoke and fitted to the individual back then. That is, of course, if you we're lucky enough to be born into the aristocracy. 

But a big pet peeve of mine is watching a historical drama or movie and knowing that a particular character would never have worn this, that or the other. There's a blog I enjoy that actually focuses on this! It's  frockflicks.com. The blogger discusses the historical accuracy of costumes from shows/movies set in the past. It's both hysterically funny and fascinating. I found her through watching Poldark on PBS. I love that series but the hairstyles of the actresses drove me crazy! I thought they were in no way historically accurate. Women did not wear their hair down after a certain age! And yet, all these grown up women characters do! So I was quite gratified to see it bugged her as much as it did me: http://www.frockflicks.com/poldark-whats-up-with-the-hair-part-2/ 

She does a decent job with Outlander, too. (Another show I love!) Now that's a show with some amazing costumes!


----------



## Joannadyne

eagle1002us said:


> I love bracelet length sleeves.   They can be the "swing" factor in my decision to buy a jacket.  B/c I think that long sleeves are coming back and I do not like that.



Do you think bracelet length sleeves can be worn year round? I went with a full length sleev, too, because I thought it was more classic, and could be worn throughout the year. I am a little sad that I can really wear any bracelets with either jacket. 

Also, how do you all feel about bell sleeves? That's another huge trend, I noticed. I am not sure I can carry it off. I'm afraid it might make me appear shorter... or maybe it's more the sleeve length that has that ability?


----------



## Joannadyne

All these wonderful photos of these gorgeous Dior outfits are almost enough to make me want to diet. Almost. [emoji23]


----------



## Pirula

weN84 said:


> And I promise these are the very last ones that I'm sharing of the Dior exhibit!
> View attachment 3866707
> View attachment 3866708
> View attachment 3866710
> View attachment 3866711
> View attachment 3866722
> View attachment 3866723
> View attachment 3866724
> View attachment 3866725
> View attachment 3866726
> View attachment 3866727
> 
> The last two are to show the mesmerizing light display that keeps changing.  It was the final room and definitely the best, in my opinion.



Agreed!

Beautiful pics.


----------



## Pirula

Okay just one more, because divine:


----------



## Genie27

Thank you Wen and Pirula for posting these beautiful pictures of the Dior exhibit! They are stunning!


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne, I think both jackets are amazing on you. I would wear the black and white for the panel. Sleeve length makes so much of a difference. You were right to shorten them. The seamstresses always talk me out of bracelet sleeves. They think full length looks better. I think they are right. I always get them slightly shorter than textbook length. When you bend your elbows you will still see your bracelets.

Pants length and silhouette is so specific for any one's body type. I love ankle length pants, but you absolutely should wear what works fir you. 

You can wear a 90 with the darker jacket. There are so many ways. 

Pirula and Wen I am purposefully skipping your photos. It's very sweet of you to post them but since I'm going in a few weeks I want to get the full effect of seeing it in person.


----------



## momasaurus

weN84 said:


> Just finally caught up to the recent 15 pages or so. Was away in Paris for a few days and had the opportunity to check out the Dior exhibit. I didn't get a chance to read much if any of the panels as I had my LO in a carrier with me for the most part. It was also way too crowded and stuffy! Anyway, sharing a few more pics in addition to @Pirula's. (I have shared these on my Instagram as well but at least I'm not constrained to a square image here!)
> View attachment 3866236
> View attachment 3866237
> View attachment 3866244
> View attachment 3866238
> View attachment 3866240
> View attachment 3866241
> View attachment 3866242
> View attachment 3866243
> View attachment 3866245
> View attachment 3866246



These are so cool!


----------



## Moirai

Joannadyne said:


> I am also catching up on this thread, after shopping this weekend.
> 
> @Cordeliere: I am so sorry you're not enjoying the losange! I hope you're able to exchange it for a cw/pattern that's more suitable. I bet they'll have some new ones in the coming season.
> 
> @Moirai: Iris looks fantastic on you!
> 
> @bobkat: cheesburqua - LOL! I did not see that one coming!
> 
> @Pirula and @weN84 I love the photos you've shared of the Dior exhibit! How fabulous! And @gracekelly The Collection has been on my watchlist for a while.
> 
> Thank you to @JolieS @eagle1002us @prepster @cafecreme15 @papertiger and everyone else for the art talk! I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> Thanks to all for your kind comments and encouragement. I will post a mod shot of the shawl today and also need your help choosing between two jackets. I am jacket impaired. Will take some pictures. BRB!


Thank you Joanna 



Joannadyne said:


> Yes, exactly! I am also a little self conscious of buttons due to the belly, so I like that both of these jackets do not have have them. I'm not sure if I'm sitting or standing at a podium.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I bet you'll love your dress more when it's fixed.
> 
> 
> You know, I had that thought about sleeve length for the gray jacket - should I shorten the sleeves to be 3/4? But I was afraid the tailor would have to haul the sleeve up from the shoulder so much that my arms would not wind up fitting through!
> 
> Speaking of lengths, I noticed while shopping that for pants, everything these days is ankle length. Everything! I don't think I can pull off this length - it makes me look even shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> Good points! Alas, I'm also discovering that my accessories collection is too heavily weighted in 90s. I have no small formats - I need to invest in a few... plus I need more jewelry (said every woman throughout all of time).
> 
> 
> Heh heh, the only time I remotely felt like a celeb was when a nice woman in line at an H sale recognized me from tpf. It was a nice but odd feeling!
> 
> I think I am leaning towards the ... white. I'm not quite sure how to accessorize it, though. I think a brooch would be nice but I don't own one. The neckline is high and round, two things that are new to me - my comfort zone are v- and scoop-necks. I will have an ugly badge to wear, so maybe a necklace would be too much. I do have a chaine d'ancre recto verso scarf ring that I wear as a pendant on a black leather cord since it's too heavy as a scarf ring...
> View attachment 3866591
> 
> 
> Oh, and in the meantime, here's the shawl from earlier - I know my face is dark but it was the only way to get the light focused on the shawl. I am so in love with it!
> View attachment 3866592


Both jackets look fabulous on you. Wear the one that makes you feel the most confident. If you go with the grey, I suggest a scarf or short necklace to brighten the outfit and draw attention upwards. Or try a lighter color or jewel-toned top. If you wear the white jacket, I would keep jewelry to a minimum like a long thin chain necklace. But something to keep in mind - the grey jacket matches the seriousness of the topic more than the white. 

The shawl looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Moirai

weN84 said:


> And I promise these are the very last ones that I'm sharing of the Dior exhibit!
> View attachment 3866707
> View attachment 3866708
> View attachment 3866710
> View attachment 3866711
> View attachment 3866722
> View attachment 3866723
> View attachment 3866724
> View attachment 3866725
> View attachment 3866726
> View attachment 3866727
> 
> The last two are to show the mesmerizing light display that keeps changing.  It was the final room and definitely the best, in my opinion.





Pirula said:


> Okay just one more, because divine:
> 
> View attachment 3866740


Thank you both for these beautiful pics. I feel like a princess just looking at them


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> Yes, exactly! I am also a little self conscious of buttons due to the belly, so I like that both of these jackets do not have have them. I'm not sure if I'm sitting or standing at a podium.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I bet you'll love your dress more when it's fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and in the meantime, here's the shawl from earlier - I know my face is dark but it was the only way to get the light focused on the shawl. I am so in love with it!
> View attachment 3866592



PErfect shawl for you! I can imagine you will get a lot of use, and you look beautiful in it!


----------



## momasaurus

weN84 said:


> And I promise these are the very last ones that I'm sharing of the Dior exhibit!
> View attachment 3866707
> View attachment 3866708
> View attachment 3866710
> View attachment 3866711
> View attachment 3866722
> View attachment 3866723
> View attachment 3866724
> View attachment 3866725
> View attachment 3866726
> View attachment 3866727
> 
> The last two are to show the mesmerizing light display that keeps changing.  It was the final room and definitely the best, in my opinion.



OMG each one more amazing than the last. I love the color coordinated displays in particular.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Do you think bracelet length sleeves can be worn year round? I went with a full length sleev, too, because I thought it was more classic, and could be worn throughout the year. I am a little sad that I can really wear any bracelets with either jacket.
> 
> Also, how do you all feel about bell sleeves? That's another huge trend, I noticed. I am not sure I can carry it off. I'm afraid it might make me appear shorter... or maybe it's more the sleeve length that has that ability?


I wear bracelet sleeves all year unless getting snow in January.  Bell sleeves, they're ok.  I only have a couple of garments with flared sleeves and I have yet to wear them this year.   They are not new, they are 2-4 years old, maybe a tiny bit ahead of their time.


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> I wear bracelet sleeves all year unless getting snow in January.  Bell sleeves, they're ok.  I only have a couple of garments with flared sleeves and I have yet to wear them this year.   They are not new, they are 2-4 years old, maybe a tiny bit ahead of their time.


Speaking of bell sleeves, I was generally opposed to the trend until I found this sweater. I had a couple of cardigans with bell sleeves from maybe 8-10 years ago, but never felt compelled to buy them again. Am planning on wearing this tomorrow now that the weather has finally cooled off!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Speaking of bell sleeves, I was generally opposed to the trend until I found this sweater. I had a couple of cardigans with bell sleeves from maybe 8-10 years ago, but never felt compelled to buy them again. Am planning on wearing this tomorrow now that the weather has finally cooled off!
> View attachment 3866858


Love your outfit and your hair!


----------



## Joannadyne

cafecreme15 said:


> Speaking of bell sleeves, I was generally opposed to the trend until I found this sweater. I had a couple of cardigans with bell sleeves from maybe 8-10 years ago, but never felt compelled to buy them again. Am planning on wearing this tomorrow now that the weather has finally cooled off!
> View attachment 3866858



Ooh, I love the pleats in those sleeves!


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Love your outfit and your hair!


Thank you! You’re too kind. This picture was taken about 6 weeks ago - will be replicating the outfit tomorrow, but now I desperately need to get my color redone! [emoji23]



Joannadyne said:


> Ooh, I love the pleats in those sleeves!


Thank you! I thought it made the bell sleeve shape more interesting.


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Joannadyne, I think both jackets are amazing on you. I would wear the black and white for the panel. Sleeve length makes so much of a difference. You were right to shorten them. The seamstresses always talk me out of bracelet sleeves. They think full length looks better. I think they are right. I always get them slightly shorter than textbook length. When you bend your elbows you will still see your bracelets.
> 
> Pants length and silhouette is so specific for any one's body type. I love ankle length pants, but you absolutely should wear what works fir you.
> 
> You can wear a 90 with the darker jacket. There are so many ways.


 
Thanks, PbP, for your advice - you and Genie are such consummate jacket wearers; I trust and appreciate your thoughts! I tried wearing a all my scarves with the gray one and I'm finding the tweed a bit hard to wear with a scarf. But maybe it's just that I'm not used to this type of fabric.. 

Here are the best options - what do you ladies think?
Faune Lettree


H2O


Rialto


Cheval Surprise Remix


Electrique


Versailles





Moirai said:


> Thank you Joanna
> 
> 
> Both jackets look fabulous on you. Wear the one that makes you feel the most confident. If you go with the grey, I suggest a scarf or short necklace to brighten the outfit and draw attention upwards. Or try a lighter color or jewel-toned top. If you wear the white jacket, I would keep jewelry to a minimum like a long thin chain necklace. But something to keep in mind - the grey jacket matches the seriousness of the topic more than the white.
> 
> The shawl looks gorgeous on you!


Thank you, Moirai! Would you mind letting me know what you think of the scarf choices above? 



momasaurus said:


> PErfect shawl for you! I can imagine you will get a lot of use, and you look beautiful in it!


Thank you, moma! I'm gonna wear the heck out of this shawl!


----------



## gracekelly

@Joannadyne 

1. H2O
2. Cheval surprise


----------



## Joannadyne

gracekelly said:


> @Joannadyne
> 
> 1. H2O
> 2. Cheval surprise



Thanks for voting, @gracekelly! My eye keeps going to H2O as well. It's funny how a very simple design like that makes a bigger statement than any of my busier scarves. And Cheval surprise remix was a truly a surprise - I didn't think it would work until I put it on. I've eliminated Versailles and Rialto. Versailles seems like too much scarf and Rialto I am a little tired of.


----------



## Moirai

Joannadyne said:


> Thanks, PbP, for your advice - you and Genie are such consummate jacket wearers; I trust and appreciate your thoughts! I tried wearing a all my scarves with the gray one and I'm finding the tweed a bit hard to wear with a scarf. But maybe it's just that I'm not used to this type of fabric..
> 
> Here are the best options - what do you ladies think?
> Faune Lettree
> View attachment 3866906
> 
> H2O
> View attachment 3866907
> 
> Rialto
> View attachment 3866908
> 
> Cheval Surprise Remix
> View attachment 3866909
> 
> Electrique
> View attachment 3866910
> 
> Versailles
> View attachment 3866913
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Moirai! Would you mind letting me know what you think of the scarf choices above?
> 
> 
> Thank you, moma! I'm gonna wear the heck out of this shawl!


My first choice is H20. It’s very striking on you. Commands attention. I love the way you styled it, along the line of the collar. It’s a brown shade, not grey, right?


----------



## Moirai

Joanna, is the ring purple? How about turning it around so only the band shows?


----------



## gracekelly

H2O looks very sophisticated and stylish,  but not overdone for a business look.


----------



## Joannadyne

Moirai said:


> Joanna, is the ring purple? How about turning it around so only the band shows?



Oh, oops, forgot to say ignore the ring. I just grabbed the first thing available.


----------



## Joannadyne

Moirai said:


> My first choice is H20. It’s very striking on you. Commands attention. I love the way you styled it, along the line of the collar. It’s a brown shade, not grey, right?



Yes! It's actually brown, good eye. I am liking the diagonal stripe it's creating - its kind of elongating, I think...


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Speaking of bell sleeves, I was generally opposed to the trend until I found this sweater. I had a couple of cardigans with bell sleeves from maybe 8-10 years ago, but never felt compelled to buy them again. Am planning on wearing this tomorrow now that the weather has finally cooled off!
> View attachment 3866858


Stunning sweater on you!


----------



## gracekelly

Joannadyne said:


> Yes! It's actually brown, good eye. I am liking the diagonal stripe it's creating - its kind of elongating, I think...


Agree. Makes you taller and slimmer.


----------



## Genie27

I also like H2O for the matching tonal effect. If you want more pop, I like Cheval, but I would show less of the scarf - hide the tails perhaps, for a bit more balance. 

Any pics with the white? I'm curious to see the tweed in better lighting/closeup. 

(And I'm chuffed to bits that you think I do a good job with jackets - I've always bought them but only recently started wearing them on a regular basis, after being inspired by PbP, Ari and PqP on the Chanel jacket thread)


----------



## Moirai

Joannadyne said:


> Yes! It's actually brown, good eye. I am liking the diagonal stripe it's creating - its kind of elongating, I think...


Yes, it is. I think this combo is perfect. I would just make sure your scarf ring secures it well so you don’t fumble with it on stage.


----------



## Moirai

Joannadyne said:


> Wowwww! [emoji7][emoji7] Loving all these photos! I wish this were a traveling exhibit so we could all enjoy them in person. It would have to stop in every place where each of us in this thread lives: The TPF Tour.
> 
> All these Dior photos also bring to mind "Rainbow High" from Evita. Yes, Christian Dior me, from my head to my toes!
> 
> 
> I think I mentioned before that I sometimes enjoy reading historical romances and it's amazing in these fast fashion days to realize that everything was bespoke and fitted to the individual back then. That is, of course, if you we're lucky enough to be born into the aristocracy.
> 
> But a big pet peeve of mine is watching a historical drama or movie and knowing that a particular character would never have worn this, that or the other. There's a blog I enjoy that actually focuses on this! It's  frockflicks.com. The blogger discusses the historical accuracy of costumes from shows/movies set in the past. It's both hysterically funny and fascinating. I found her through watching Poldark on PBS. I love that series but the hairstyles of the actresses drove me crazy! I thought they were in no way historically accurate. Women did not wear their hair down after a certain age! And yet, all these grown up women characters do! So I was quite gratified to see it bugged her as much as it did me: http://www.frockflicks.com/poldark-whats-up-with-the-hair-part-2/
> 
> She does a decent job with Outlander, too. (Another show I love!) Now that's a show with some amazing costumes!



Regarding historical romances, have you ever seen BBC miniseries North and South? It’s one of my favorites.


----------



## Holsby

Joannadyne said:


> Thanks, PbP, for your advice - you and Genie are such consummate jacket wearers; I trust and appreciate your thoughts! I tried wearing a all my scarves with the gray one and I'm finding the tweed a bit hard to wear with a scarf. But maybe it's just that I'm not used to this type of fabric..
> 
> Here are the best options - what do you ladies think?
> . . .
> H2O
> View attachment 3866907
> 
> . . .
> 
> Thank you, Moirai! Would you mind letting me know what you think of the scarf choices above?
> 
> 
> Thank you, moma! I'm gonna wear the heck out of this shawl!


H2O !!!


----------



## scarf1

H2o or fauna lettre


----------



## EmileH

Holsby said:


> H2O !!!



Agree H2O. Also, if you want it to just look subtle you can tuck it inside the jacket lapels and just let it peak out. It will look like a silk blouse that way.

Moirai, I watched north and south on the treadmill a few months ago on your advice. I loved it. Very Jane Austen/ bronte sister’s style.


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> Thanks, PbP, for your advice - you and Genie are such consummate jacket wearers; I trust and appreciate your thoughts! I tried wearing a all my scarves with the gray one and I'm finding the tweed a bit hard to wear with a scarf. But maybe it's just that I'm not used to this type of fabric..
> 
> Here are the best options - what do you ladies think?
> Faune Lettree
> View attachment 3866906
> 
> H2O
> View attachment 3866907
> 
> Rialto
> View attachment 3866908
> 
> Cheval Surprise Remix
> View attachment 3866909
> 
> Electrique
> View attachment 3866910
> 
> Versailles
> View attachment 3866913
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Moirai! Would you mind letting me know what you think of the scarf choices above?
> 
> 
> Thank you, moma! I'm gonna wear the heck out of this shawl!



Controversially, I think Rialto  It's so perfect with your colouring


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> Thanks, PbP, for your advice - you and Genie are such consummate jacket wearers; I trust and appreciate your thoughts! I tried wearing a all my scarves with the gray one and I'm finding the tweed a bit hard to wear with a scarf. But maybe it's just that I'm not used to this type of fabric..
> 
> Here are the best options -
> 
> 
> Thank you, Moirai! Would you mind letting me know what you think of the scarf choices above?
> 
> 
> Thank you, moma! I'm gonna wear the heck out of this shawl!



I like the faune and the Versailles best, for a professional look.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Thanks, PbP, for your advice - you and Genie are such consummate jacket wearers; I trust and appreciate your thoughts! I tried wearing a all my scarves with the gray one and I'm finding the tweed a bit hard to wear with a scarf. But maybe it's just that I'm not used to this type of fabric..
> 
> Here are the best options - what do you ladies think?
> Faune Lettree
> View attachment 3866906
> 
> H2O
> View attachment 3866907
> 
> Rialto
> View attachment 3866908
> 
> Cheval Surprise Remix
> View attachment 3866909
> 
> Electrique
> View attachment 3866910
> 
> Versailles
> View attachment 3866913
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Moirai! Would you mind letting me know what you think of the scarf choices above?
> 
> 
> Thank you, moma! I'm gonna wear the heck out of this shawl!


The striped one (2nd) is best, followed by Promenade au Versailles (which I really wish I had bought, seeing how nice yours is).


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Hi everyone, I'm travelling


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Hi everyone, I'm travelling
> View attachment 3867297


Say hello to Vladi for us.


----------



## Joannadyne

Thanks for the votes, everyone! I'm taking them all with me. On the flight now. Still have to write my intro but at least I know I'll look good! Haha. 

Moirai I LOVE North and South!! I could definitely watch it again. Richard Armitage was quite dreamy in it. I don't know if he's been in anything else lately. Any other recommendations? 

Genie, I am not only envious of how fabulous you look in jackets but also your legs, too. You posted some shots of shorts with jackets a while ago on possibly another thread and you looked amazing!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

gracekelly said:


> Say hello to Vladi for us.



No wayski. They shut the Kremlin right in front of us. Is it my look or my smell? I don't know.
	

		
			
		

		
	



It was so cold that I was crying. Rain and snow and wind and humidity. Three jumpers and a valentino  coat don't help.
Why was I complaining about the Dubai heat?!


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> The striped one (2nd) is best, followed by Promenade au Versailles (which I really wish I had bought, seeing how nice yours is).



Still a few Versailles left in the draws. I cannot recommend this design enough.


----------



## bobkat1991

Joannadyne said:


> Thanks, PbP, for your advice - you and Genie are such consummate jacket wearers; I trust and appreciate your thoughts! I tried wearing a all my scarves with the gray one and I'm finding the tweed a bit hard to wear with a scarf. But maybe it's just that I'm not used to this type of fabric..
> 
> Here are the best options - what do you ladies think?
> Faune Lettree
> View attachment 3866906
> 
> H2O
> View attachment 3866907
> 
> Rialto
> View attachment 3866908
> 
> Cheval Surprise Remix
> View attachment 3866909
> 
> Electrique
> View attachment 3866910
> 
> Versailles
> View attachment 3866913
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Moirai! Would you mind letting me know what you think of the scarf choices above?
> 
> 
> Thank you, moma! I'm gonna wear the heck out of this shawl!


H2O.....by a mile!


----------



## bobkat1991

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Hi everyone, I'm travelling
> View attachment 3867297


You are bringing back fond memories of the two years I lived in Moscow.....and not so fond memories of that bitter cold!  Did your nose hairs freeze?  *SUCH an unlovely sensation!  *Say hello to dead Fred (Lenin's tomb not far from where you took the picture).


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> No wayski. They shut the Kremlin right in front of us. Is it my look or my smell? I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867431
> 
> It was so cold that I was crying. Rain and snow and wind and humidity. Three jumpers and a valentino  coat don't help.
> Why was I complaining about the Dubai heat?!


Can’t win no matter what!  I recall wearing a sweater and a coat during August in St Petersburg.    At the time I thought it was preferable to 100 back in LA


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

gracekelly said:


> Can’t win no matter what!  I recall wearing a sweater and a coat during August in St Petersburg.    At the time I thought it was preferable to 100 back in LA



Well, still better than in my correctional facility in Siberia



bobkat1991 said:


> You are bringing back fond memories of the two years I lived in Moscow.....and not so fond memories of that bitter cold!  Did your nose hairs freeze?  *SUCH an unlovely sensation!  *Say hello to dead Fred (Lenin's tomb not far from where you took the picture).



What did you do in Moscow?!
The worst is when you come to a warm room after the cold. The combination of a running nose and an immediate need to sleep. 
I decided not to take my daughter to the mausoleum. It was quite far for walking in this weather. She was not too keen anyway. And I hate any commi memorabilia


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Well, still better than in my correctional facility in Siberia
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do in Moscow?!
> The worst is when you come to a warm room after the cold. The combination of a running nose and an immediate need to sleep.
> I decided not to take my daughter to the mausoleum. It was quite far for walking in this weather. She was not too keen anyway. *And I hate any commi memorabilia*



This is why I'm still able to find it at great prices


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Well, still better than in my correctional facility in Siberia
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do in Moscow?!
> The worst is when you come to a warm room after the cold. The combination of a running nose and an immediate need to sleep.
> I decided not to take my daughter to the mausoleum. It was quite far for walking in this weather. She was not too keen anyway. And I hate any commi memorabilia



I went to college in upstate NY. The winters were bitterly cold. I am not exaggerating when I say I walked to class in weather that was -30 degrees Fahrenheit (which is also about -30C I think) with 3 feet of snow on the ground. It was so awful. I would always want to cry but tried not to because my snot was already frozen in my nose and I’m pretty sure my tears froze on my face. I’d have to make a pit stop inside somewhere every 2 minutes. Then my skin would sting terribly all over and my nose would run for forever. There is just no staying warm in that sort of cold, no matter what you wear.

And even worse to deal with the cold when traveling. How is anyone supposed to enjoy sight seeing?!


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Faune Lettree
> View attachment 3866906
> 
> H2O
> View attachment 3866907
> 
> Rialto
> View attachment 3866908
> 
> Cheval Surprise Remix
> View attachment 3866909
> 
> Electrique
> View attachment 3866910
> 
> Versailles
> View attachment 3866913
> 
> Would you mind letting me know what you think of the scarf choices above?



Joannadyne   What a great thing...posting your options and soliciting crowd opinion.   We all learn from seeing the options.


----------



## Genie27

Happy Halloween


----------



## Genie27

Oh, here we go....


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Oh, here we go....



You saucy wench! [emoji6][emoji38][emoji6]

(Forgive me - awesome costume! )


----------



## Cordeliere

Halloween here in the land of retirement and senior citizens is a lonely affair.   People buy candy to be ready and no trick or treaters come.   The last two years we didn't even buy candy, because we end up eating it.  Earlier today, our next door neighbor brought us giant chocolate skulls just to be able to give away candy.   When I saw it, all I could think was that would add at least an inch to my waistline.

Then about 6 pm, a shocking thing happened.   The door bell rang.   It was the new family on the block with their  6 year old.  Trick or treat!!!   I am thinking What do we do???. Do we give him the giant chocolate skull???   If we do, will the next door neighbor find out???   DH comes to the rescue.  He gives him....... a low carb Dr.  Atkins double chocolate brownie.   And the mom treated it like it was the coolest thing ever.  What graciousness.   Only an old geezer would give out diet food at Halloween.   

Edit.   I was just teasing DH about this.   He responded that is only other option was a banana.  OMG.  The shame of it all.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree H2O. Also, if you want it to just look subtle you can tuck it inside the jacket lapels and just let it peak out. It will look like a silk blouse that way.
> 
> Moirai, I watched north and south on the treadmill a few months ago on your advice. I loved it. Very Jane Austen/ bronte sister’s style.


I'm glad you liked it. Yes, it does follow the style of Austen with lots of similarity to Pride and Prejudice.



Joannadyne said:


> Thanks for the votes, everyone! I'm taking them all with me. On the flight now. Still have to write my intro but at least I know I'll look good! Haha.
> 
> Moirai I LOVE North and South!! I could definitely watch it again. Richard Armitage was quite dreamy in it. I don't know if he's been in anything else lately. Any other recommendations?
> 
> Genie, I am not only envious of how fabulous you look in jackets but also your legs, too. You posted some shots of shorts with jackets a while ago on possibly another thread and you looked amazing!


Armitage is very easy on the eyes, haha. I've seen him in few small roles but nothing big like that. He had a small role as a villain in Capt America. I'm sure you must have seen Pride and Prejudice, both Firth and Knightley versions. Those are my favorites too. Want some easy reads? My young adult kids had me reading series that they and their friends were enjoying. I like the series by Sarah Maas.



Sheikha Latifa said:


> No wayski. They shut the Kremlin right in front of us. Is it my look or my smell? I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867431
> 
> It was so cold that I was crying. Rain and snow and wind and humidity. Three jumpers and a valentino  coat don't help.
> Why was I complaining about the Dubai heat?!


Looking fabulous in the cold. Have a great time.



Genie27 said:


> Oh, here we go....


Wow!!! Look at you girlfriend! Where's the whistle? 



Cordeliere said:


> Halloween here in the land of retirement and senior citizens is a lonely affair.   People buy candy to be ready and no trick or treaters come.   The last two years we didn't even buy candy, because we end up eating it.  Earlier today, our next door neighbor brought us giant chocolate skulls just to be able to give away candy.   When I saw it, all I could think was that would add at least an inch to my waistline.
> 
> Then about 6 pm, a shocking thing happened.   The door bell rang.   It was the new family on the block with their  6 year old.  Trick or treat!!!   I am thinking What do we do???. Do we give him the giant chocolate skull???   If we do, will the next door neighbor find out???   DH comes to the rescue.  He gives him....... a low carb Dr.  Atkins double chocolate brownie.   And the mom treated it like it was the coolest thing ever.  What graciousness.   Only an old geezer would give out diet food at Halloween.
> 
> Edit.   I was just teasing DH about this.   He responded that is only other option was a banana.  OMG.  The shame of it all.


LOL! Yes, that's better than a fruit, haha


----------



## gracekelly

@cafecreme15 and @Sheikha Latifa  I lived in Minnesota for three years so I know the drill with the cold,  The runny nose and the horrible ear pain from the cold.  Growing up in NYC area did not prepare me.  I hated driving in all  that snow as well.  One year in Buffalo after that is the reason we live in S California!

@cafecreme15 Were you at Cornell?

@Moirai  Armitage is acting in_ Berlin Station_ on EPIX currently.  I saw the first season and liked it.  Amazon Prime has it now.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Oh, here we go....


Very cute!


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> @cafecreme15 and @Sheikha Latifa  I lived in Minnesota for three years so I know the drill with the cold,  The runny nose and the horrible ear pain from the cold.  Growing up in NYC area did not prepare me.  I hated driving in all  that snow as well.  One year in Buffalo after that is the reason we live in S California!
> 
> @cafecreme15 Were you at Cornell?
> 
> @Moirai  Armitage is acting in_ Berlin Station_ on EPIX currently.  I saw the first season and liked it.  Amazon Prime has it now.



I grew up in NYC area as well, and that mild climate did not prepare me either! Cleaning off my car nearly every day was possibly the worst thing, it could take HOURS and I would lose all feelings in my extremities. I would cry and clean at the same time! I was just down the road from Cornell at Syracuse, perennial record holder for snowfall (ah, the wonders of lake effect).


----------



## Moirai

gracekelly said:


> @cafecreme15 and @Sheikha Latifa  I lived in Minnesota for three years so I know the drill with the cold,  The runny nose and the horrible ear pain from the cold.  Growing up in NYC area did not prepare me.  I hated driving in all  that snow as well.  One year in Buffalo after that is the reason we live in S California!
> 
> @cafecreme15 Were you at Cornell?
> 
> @Moirai  Armitage is acting in_ Berlin Station_ on EPIX currently.  I saw the first season and liked it.  Amazon Prime has it now.


Thanks GK! Will check it out. I'm always interested in good series.


----------



## eagle1002us

I went from Buffalo to LA due to chere mama couldn't stand the cold.  This was a pity.  I took Russian so I could attend a high school on the West side.  Loved that school.  Had friends there.  But we had to move to LA.   
Actually, I don't remember the cold as being that bad and I don't think I ever heard the term "lake effect snow" while I was there.   
LA was pure culture shock (tacos, beaches, no high school sororities) but the weather was nice.  But then the weather got boring.  It only rained like 3 weeks in February. (I guess that rain is now called a monsoon).  Pretty much every day was early am fog/smog, then the glare of a brilliant sun, then cool evening.  

I hightailed it out of LA as soon as I could and went to Michigan.   I had forgotten how cold snow was.   But, then, instead of a heavy wool plaid coat and scarf like I had worn in Buffalo, I wore long underwear, a down jacket, and a fur hat.  So I survived much better.  The summers in Lansing were very nice.   Was a tad sorry to graduate and move on.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I grew up in NYC area as well, and that mild climate did not prepare me either! Cleaning off my car nearly every day was possibly the worst thing, it could take HOURS and I would lose all feelings in my extremities. I would cry and clean at the same time! I was just down the road from Cornell at Syracuse, perennial record holder for snowfall (ah, the wonders of lake effect).


One of my male cousins graduated from Syracuse. He is still playing ice hockey!  Oblivious to the cold!  We did not  have a garage when we lived in Buffalo and scraping that ice off the windshield was always fun.  Not!  It didn't seem as cold as Minn, but was much wetter.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Halloween here in the land of retirement and senior citizens is a lonely affair.   People buy candy to be ready and no trick or treaters come.   The last two years we didn't even buy candy, because we end up eating it.  Earlier today, our next door neighbor brought us giant chocolate skulls just to be able to give away candy.   When I saw it, all I could think was that would add at least an inch to my waistline.
> 
> Then about 6 pm, a shocking thing happened.   The door bell rang.   It was the new family on the block with their  6 year old.  Trick or treat!!!   I am thinking What do we do???. Do we give him the giant chocolate skull???   If we do, will the next door neighbor find out???   DH comes to the rescue.  He gives him....... a low carb Dr.  Atkins double chocolate brownie.
> 
> Edit.   I was just teasing DH about this.   He responded that is only other option was a banana.  OMG.  The shame of it all.



No laughing. I was in NYC today, and trick or treaters in one of those Au bon pain type stores were being offered anything from the basket. It was filled with chips, health bars, and bananas.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I went from Buffalo to LA due to chere mama couldn't stand the cold.  This was a pity.  I took Russian so I could attend a high school on the West side.  Loved that school.  Had friends there.  But we had to move to LA.
> Actually, I don't remember the cold as being that bad and I don't think I ever heard the term "lake effect snow" while I was there.
> LA was pure culture shock (tacos, beaches, no high school sororities) but the weather was nice.  But then the weather got boring.  It only rained like 3 weeks in February. (I guess that rain is now called a monsoon).  Pretty much every day was early am fog/smog, then the glare of a brilliant sun, then cool evening.
> 
> I hightailed it out of LA as soon as I could and went to Michigan.   I had forgotten how cold snow was.   But, then, instead of a heavy wool plaid coat and scarf like I had worn in Buffalo, I wore long underwear, a down jacket, and a fur hat.  So I survived much better.  The summers in Lansing were very nice.   Was a tad sorry to graduate and move on.


So interesting how we have different perceptions.  I will say that aside from the weather, my year in Buffalo was pretty good.  Coming from the sojourn in a small Minn town, Buffalo was the big  city.  We went to all sorts of sporting events and concerts and I had a great circle of friends.  I also had a beautiful huge apartment!  More than 2 restaurants to go to and more than one dept. store!


----------



## cafecreme15

I loved my time in Syracuse, and I enjoy having all four seasons (to an extent), but I will NOT be moving back to upstate NY! Not no way, not no how.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> So interesting how we have different perceptions.  I will say that aside from the weather, my year in Buffalo was pretty good.  Coming from the sojourn in a small Minn town, Buffalo was the big  city.  We went to all sorts of sporting events and concerts and I had a great circle of friends.  I also had a beautiful huge apartment!  More than 2 restaurants to go to and more than one dept. store!


You were an adult then, right?    I was a teenager.  I could have stayed in Buffalo well enough, I liked the college system (Regents) and thought that might work well for me.  But chere mama!  No chance of changing her mind.  She was hell bent on bustin' out of Buffalo.  The only way she could warm up was sitting in the sun.  Know who are like that?   reptiles.  But I'm kinda like that, too. 
My first work project in ag was in Sauk Center.  Ever been there?


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> I loved my time in Syracuse, and I enjoy having all four seasons (to an extent), but I will NOT be moving back to upstate NY! Not no way, not no how.


I went to Syracuse for a sheep conference quite some time ago in December.  OMG that place was cold and snowy!  
I don't think of New York State as a growth area, it was pretty much a frost belt/bite area, but the state advertises on tv these days that it has great opportunities.  Buffalo evidently has refuges from Somalia re-populating the areas that were in decline when we left.  So does Minnesota.   So it's a new start for them.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> No laughing. I was in NYC today, and trick or treaters in one of those Au bon pain type stores were being offered anything from the basket. It was filled with chips, health bars, and bananas.



This makes DH and I feel cool instead of thinking we are now "those people."


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> So interesting how we have different perceptions.  I will say that aside from the weather, my year in Buffalo was pretty good.  Coming from the sojourn in a small Minn town, Buffalo was the big  city.  We went to all sorts of sporting events and concerts and I had a great circle of friends.  I also had a beautiful huge apartment!  More than 2 restaurants to go to and more than one dept. store!



Sounds like my time in Cleveland.   Cleveland had a great arts life with the orchestra and a constant stream of traveling theatre and dance companies playing in the restored old theaters downtown.  In the summer there were art festivals and boating events and other stuff that happened the same weekend every year.   I loved the predictable seasonal rhythm of life.   The star magnolias were the first to bloom in the spring, then the apple and cherry trees and tulips, then the dogwoods.   Then all the summer festival and events in the same order every year.  Then the fall foliage followed by the impending dread of the bitter winter ahead.  The winter had the agony of being a Browns fan and the entire town was elated or depressed together.  In winter, there was always a week or so of sub zero weather in which I had to heat my car's engine with an electric dip stick so my car would start in the bitter cold.  The final part of the seasonal rhythm is when the weather warms up to the 40s and people feel like they should put on bathing suits and sunbathe.   This is followed by the last snow in April which is always about a foot deep, and heavy and wet.   I had friends who taught me how to take the attitude about winter of not letting the bitter cold keep us from doing stuff.   And like you, I had a really great circle of friends and I owned a 1918 colonial with beautiful woodwork, floors, and a fireplace.   So different from CA.


----------



## scarf1

Dropping by. At LHR lounge awaiting flight home! Had a great time, but looking forward to getting home after a month away.  One unexpected purchase was a new suitcase - while waiting to board eurostar we realized the whole handle assembly of one of the suitcases was broken.. so, once we got to London bought a new suitcase. Think we startled the rimowa SA. We walked in, and said we want to buy that one! Probably fastest sale she ever made. Coincidently, the store was next to H. However, already maxed out on my budget, I did not venture through the doors, lol!

Ok, new enhanced security for Flights to USA...I could not print off a boarding pass yesterday without scanning in my passport, which I was not going to do on the insecure hotel network. At the airport,  they scanned our passports, asked what time our flight left ( maybe because there are 2 flights a day to our home airport), and what our final destination was. We are usa citizens. There were signs everywhere, but I didn't really notice any delay. The line for VAT refund moved quickly. ( the largest single purchase was a CSGM from H).

Halloween- I used to love this holiday as we live in a neighborhood with many young families. However, in recent years our neighborhood has become a "destination" trick or treat street. Not only do the local kids come here, but families from nearby drive their kids to our neighborhood. After 200-300 kids for a few years, lately we have escaped by not being home on Oct 31. Hence, we fly home today rather than yesterday.

Finally a pic of the best English dessert with a funny name- Eton Mess. Every time we have ordered this, it looks different, but we thought this one is the best we have had.


----------



## EmileH

Safe travels!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Safe travels!!!



Danke schön!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> This is why I'm still able to find it at great prices



You know, in one week, it will be 100 years since The Revolution, so there are lots of exhibitions from that time going on. You would enjoy.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> You know, in one week, it will be 100 years since The Revolution, so there are lots of exhibitions from that time going on. You would enjoy.



Thank you darling but it took my family long enough to escape xxx


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Dropping by. At LHR lounge awaiting flight home! Had a great time, but looking forward to getting home after a month away.  One unexpected purchase was a new suitcase - while waiting to board eurostar we realized the whole handle assembly of one of the suitcases was broken.. so, once we got to London bought a new suitcase. Think we startled the rimowa SA. We walked in, and said we want to buy that one! Probably fastest sale she ever made. Coincidently, the store was next to H. However, already maxed out on my budget, I did not venture through the doors, lol!
> 
> Ok, new enhanced security for Flights to USA...I could not print off a boarding pass yesterday without scanning in my passport, which I was not going to do on the insecure hotel network. At the airport,  they scanned our passports, asked what time our flight left ( maybe because there are 2 flights a day to our home airport), and what our final destination was. We are usa citizens. There were signs everywhere, but I didn't really notice any delay. The line for VAT refund moved quickly. ( the largest single purchase was a CSGM from H).
> 
> Halloween- I used to love this holiday as we live in a neighborhood with many young families. However, in recent years our neighborhood has become a "destination" trick or treat street. Not only do the local kids come here, but families from nearby drive their kids to our neighborhood. After 200-300 kids for a few years, lately we have escaped by not being home on Oct 31. Hence, we fly home today rather than yesterday.
> 
> Finally a pic of the best English dessert with a funny name- Eton Mess. Every time we have ordered this, it looks different, but we thought this one is the best we have had.
> View attachment 3867956



So annoying I just missed you but I hope you enjoyed London.. Safe travels and bon voyage, give my love to the US.


----------



## dharma

Morning all! Loving all the conversation, trying to keep up. The upstate New York talk is on my radar as DD is a senior and we’ve been doing all the college visits. So far, Cornell and Syracuse are at the top of her list. I’ve tried to tell her the realities of the weather situation but it’s not stopping her. @cafecreme15, I was in Syracuse for a few years in school and I remember the lake effect. We would say, “it’s not snow, it’s only lake effect “  after 3 feet of “lake effect”, it gets old fast!
@papertiger, the Halloween outfit is perfect. I love old Hollywood and fashion characters. A friend was a fantastic Karl Lagerfeld one year. It’s an easy costume too, a grey wig, glasses and a stiff paper collar says it all!  I was thinking Iris would be another good one. 
I am currently painting my kitchen and the part that I thought would be the easiest is turning into a nightmare. White trim. Ugh. I’ve been through 4 whites and to me they are completely different and none quite right. Everyone else is telling me they are the same.  
I need to put my OCD on something else quick or the painting will never be completed. I thought a post or two would be a healthy distraction


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> I went to Syracuse for a sheep conference quite some time ago in December.  OMG that place was cold and snowy!
> I don't think of New York State as a growth area, it was pretty much a frost belt/bite area, but the state advertises on tv these days that it has great opportunities.  Buffalo evidently has refuges from Somalia re-populating the areas that were in decline when we left.  So does Minnesota.   So it's a new start for them.


Yes upstate NY is still very much part of the rust belt/snow belt despite their increased efforts to attract people to the area. Even though Syracuse used to be a thriving small city in its own right due to the Erie Canal, the university and hospitals in the area are what keep it afloat. There is also a large refugee population.



Cordeliere said:


> Sounds like my time in Cleveland.   Cleveland had a great arts life with the orchestra and a constant stream of traveling theatre and dance companies playing in the restored old theaters downtown.  In the summer there were art festivals and boating events and other stuff that happened the same weekend every year.   I loved the predictable seasonal rhythm of life.   The star magnolias were the first to bloom in the spring, then the apple and cherry trees and tulips, then the dogwoods.   Then all the summer festival and events in the same order every year.  Then the fall foliage followed by the impending dread of the bitter winter ahead.  The winter had the agony of being a Browns fan and the entire town was elated or depressed together.  In winter, there was always a week or so of sub zero weather in which I had to heat my car's engine with an electric dip stick so my car would start in the bitter cold.  The final part of the seasonal rhythm is when the weather warms up to the 40s and people feel like they should put on bathing suits and sunbathe.   This is followed by the last snow in April which is always about a foot deep, and heavy and wet.   I had friends who taught me how to take the attitude about winter of not letting the bitter cold keep us from doing stuff.   And like you, I had a really great circle of friends and I owned a 1918 colonial with beautiful woodwork, floors, and a fireplace.   So different from CA.


I’ve never been Cleveland, sounds like a charming small city! Syracuse also gets that April snow (usually on the day of the university’s large end of year music festival because of course).


scarf1 said:


> Dropping by. At LHR lounge awaiting flight home! Had a great time, but looking forward to getting home after a month away.  One unexpected purchase was a new suitcase - while waiting to board eurostar we realized the whole handle assembly of one of the suitcases was broken.. so, once we got to London bought a new suitcase. Think we startled the rimowa SA. We walked in, and said we want to buy that one! Probably fastest sale she ever made. Coincidently, the store was next to H. However, already maxed out on my budget, I did not venture through the doors, lol!
> 
> Ok, new enhanced security for Flights to USA...I could not print off a boarding pass yesterday without scanning in my passport, which I was not going to do on the insecure hotel network. At the airport,  they scanned our passports, asked what time our flight left ( maybe because there are 2 flights a day to our home airport), and what our final destination was. We are usa citizens. There were signs everywhere, but I didn't really notice any delay. The line for VAT refund moved quickly. ( the largest single purchase was a CSGM from H).
> 
> Halloween- I used to love this holiday as we live in a neighborhood with many young families. However, in recent years our neighborhood has become a "destination" trick or treat street. Not only do the local kids come here, but families from nearby drive their kids to our neighborhood. After 200-300 kids for a few years, lately we have escaped by not being home on Oct 31. Hence, we fly home today rather than yesterday.
> 
> Finally a pic of the best English dessert with a funny name- Eton Mess. Every time we have ordered this, it looks different, but we thought this one is the best we have had.
> View attachment 3867956


Good to know about these enhanced security measures; I’ll be traveling there in the spring. And that dessert looks YUM!


Sheikha Latifa said:


> You know, in one week, it will be 100 years since The Revolution, so there are lots of exhibitions from that time going on. You would enjoy.


I have always been very interested in the Revolution since I was a little girl. I remember in 2005 I read a HUGE tome on the Romanovs and promised myself I’d go to Russia in 2018 for the 100th anniversary. Political climate doesn’t seem conducive to that now, so I will be traveling in Southern Europe during this summer instead!



dharma said:


> Morning all! Loving all the conversation, trying to keep up. The upstate New York talk is on my radar as DD is a senior and we’ve been doing all the college visits. So far, Cornell and Syracuse are at the top of her list. I’ve tried to tell her the realities of the weather situation but it’s not stopping her. @cafecreme15, I was in Syracuse for a few years in school and I remember the lake effect. We would say, “it’s not snow, it’s only lake effect “  after 3 feet of “lake effect”, it gets old fast!
> @papertiger, the Halloween outfit is perfect. I love old Hollywood and fashion characters. A friend was a fantastic Karl Lagerfeld one year. It’s an easy costume too, a grey wig, glasses and a stiff paper collar says it all!  I was thinking Iris would be another good one.
> I am currently painting my kitchen and the part that I thought would be the easiest is turning into a nightmare. White trim. Ugh. I’ve been through 4 whites and to me they are completely different and none quite right. Everyone else is telling me they are the same.
> I need to put my OCD on something else quick or the painting will never be completed. I thought a post or two would be a healthy distraction



What an exciting time for your DD! Idk about Cornell, but I know at Syracuse no one lets the cold or snow bother them or keep them from doing anything! There is a very active social scene even in the depths of winter. People still go to parties, tailgate, etc. it’s sort of like a badge of honor to make it through the winter unscathed! I’m happy to answer more questions about the school over PM if you or DD are interested!


----------



## gracekelly

dharma said:


> Morning all! Loving all the conversation, trying to keep up. The upstate New York talk is on my radar as DD is a senior and we’ve been doing all the college visits. So far, Cornell and Syracuse are at the top of her list. I’ve tried to tell her the realities of the weather situation but it’s not stopping her. @cafecreme15, I was in Syracuse for a few years in school and I remember the lake effect. We would say, “it’s not snow, it’s only lake effect “  after 3 feet of “lake effect”, it gets old fast!
> @papertiger, the Halloween outfit is perfect. I love old Hollywood and fashion characters. A friend was a fantastic Karl Lagerfeld one year. It’s an easy costume too, a grey wig, glasses and a stiff paper collar says it all!  I was thinking Iris would be another good one.
> I am currently painting my kitchen and the part that I thought would be the easiest is turning into a nightmare. White trim. Ugh. I’ve been through 4 whites and to me they are completely different and none quite right. Everyone else is telling me they are the same.
> I need to put my OCD on something else quick or the painting will never be completed. I thought a post or two would be a healthy distraction


My recent trip to Japan was comprised 100% of a group of Cornellians.  My DH went to Cornell Med School which is actually located in NYC and he has never actually been to the Ithaca campus.  This was a source of merriment to all the other grads who suffered through the winters there.   Several of our group landed in CA after graduation so I guess that is a commentary about how the felt about their winters there.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> I am currently painting my kitchen and the part that I thought would be the easiest is turning into a nightmare. White trim. Ugh. I’ve been through 4 whites and to me they are completely different and none quite right. Everyone else is telling me they are the same.



I love you for this.   Perfectionists unite!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Completely off any topic of conversation we had yet here and while I have a moment - the Sous Vide is The. Most. Marvelous. Invention. To entertaining at home evah. Evah, evah. 
That is all - carry on. [emoji4]


----------



## cafecreme15

Cookiefiend said:


> Completely off any topic of conversation we had yet here and while I have a moment - the Sous Vide is The. Most. Marvelous. Invention. To entertaining at home evah. Evah, evah.
> That is all - carry on. [emoji4]


What is Sous Vide?


----------



## Moirai

Cookiefiend said:


> Completely off any topic of conversation we had yet here and while I have a moment - the Sous Vide is The. Most. Marvelous. Invention. To entertaining at home evah. Evah, evah.
> That is all - carry on. [emoji4]


My DH is the chef at home and he uses this technique quite a lot. Very tender meat.



cafecreme15 said:


> What is Sous Vide?


It's cooking food in vacuum seal pouch in a water bath. It's popular with professional chefs. Since I don't use it, Cookie can tell us more.


----------



## bobkat1991

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Well, still better than in my correctional facility in Siberia
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do in Moscow?!
> The worst is when you come to a warm room after the cold. The combination of a running nose and an immediate need to sleep.
> I decided not to take my daughter to the mausoleum. It was quite far for walking in this weather. She was not too keen anyway. And I hate any commi memorabilia


I went to Moscow with my late husband.  He worked for the State Department at the embassy.
I hated coming inside in the winter to shop.  You have to take off that winter coat or sweat to death.  Coat plus hat/scarf made for lot to carry around!


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> My DH is the chef at home and he uses this technique quite a lot. Very tender meat.
> 
> 
> It's cooking food in vacuum seal pouch in a water bath. It's popular with professional chefs. Since I don't use it, Cookie can tell us more.


how cool! this is something I could get behind because I am useless at cooking


----------



## cafecreme15

bobkat1991 said:


> I went to Moscow with my late husband.  He worked for the State Department at the embassy.
> I hated coming inside in the winter to shop.  You have to take off that winter coat or sweat to death.  Coat plus hat/scarf made for lot to carry around!


You must have traveled/lived in some very cool and unusual places!


----------



## scarf1

Ok. Arrived home. Exhausted, but house is still standing.
Further updates on the new stricter security measures for all flights INTO US.
Once we got to the gate, before actual boarding started, they had about 6 people standing there with those hand-held passport scanners used at border control. They checked that each passenger had been previously scanned at checkin ( a sticker thing is placed on back of your passport). Since some people arrive at the gate without checking luggage or transferred from another flight, they get scanned at that point. Also, there seemed to be a larger than usual number of people pulled aside for additional screening. Unclear what the criteria might be, possibly just random. Apparently if you get SSSS on your boarding pass it means you get pulled out for extra screening.
Flight itself was great. My first time in the 787 Dreamliner.  It has been 2 years since I flew into SFO on international flight. They now have kiosks for all US citizens returning to US. The global entry kiosks still are a priority lane.
Separate forms and lanes for non-us citizens. We got through very quickly, although The agent didn't like DHs blurry pic from the Global entry kiosk, so sent him back, where he got asked a few extra questions about why he traveled abroad.


----------



## dharma

cafecreme15 said:


> Yes upstate NY is still very much part of the rust belt/snow belt despite their increased efforts to attract people to the area. Even though Syracuse used to be a thriving small city in its own right due to the Erie Canal, the university and hospitals in the area are what keep it afloat. There is also a large refugee population.
> 
> 
> I’ve never been Cleveland, sounds like a charming small city! Syracuse also gets that April snow (usually on the day of the university’s large end of year music festival because of course).
> 
> Good to know about these enhanced security measures; I’ll be traveling there in the spring. And that dessert looks YUM!
> 
> I have always been very interested in the Revolution since I was a little girl. I remember in 2005 I read a HUGE tome on the Romanovs and promised myself I’d go to Russia in 2018 for the 100th anniversary. Political climate doesn’t seem conducive to that now, so I will be traveling in Southern Europe during this summer instead!
> 
> 
> 
> What an exciting time for your DD! Idk about Cornell, but I know at Syracuse no one lets the cold or snow bother them or keep them from doing anything! There is a very active social scene even in the depths of winter. People still go to parties, tailgate, etc. it’s sort of like a badge of honor to make it through the winter unscathed! I’m happy to answer more questions about the school over PM if you or DD are interested!


What a kind offer! If she is accepted, we may take you up on that. I was there so long ago I barely recognized the university and Armory Square when we went to visit. DH’s old home is now a coffee shop off of Wescott and my old painting studio building is a media design center. The new art complex is amazing. I’m sure your perspective on student life is way more in touch than mine, lol. It is an exciting time but very stressful. Her list is very focused and only includes schools that allow engineering majors to minor in studio art. Loves to work both sides of her brain! 


gracekelly said:


> My recent trip to Japan was comprised 100% of a group of Cornellians.  My DH went to Cornell Med School which is actually located in NYC and he has never actually been to the Ithaca campus.  This was a source of merriment to all the other grads who suffered through the winters there.   Several of our group landed in CA after graduation so I guess that is a commentary about how the felt about their winters there.


Nice to know! She fell in love with the campus, it’s truly breathtaking. Apparently there are underground tunnels so one can get to classes in different buildings without going outside in the winter. DH and I moved to CA immediately after graduation as well  Upstate winters are no joke but as Cafecreme stated, life continues and folks just deal with it. Nothing shuts down.


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> I love you for this.   Perfectionists unite!


 
I was making myself nuts because I could not understand why my first choice was not working. I usually get these things right, hahaha. Upon cluster inspection I was convinced they mixed it incorrectly. I went back to the store prepared to be treated like the crazy lady. The guy put the can in the computer mixing analyzer ( yes, they have that), and the color was missing .25  unit of yellow pigment. He fixed the can and mixed a new one for free. It’s perfect now. I love it. And they are getting their pigment pumps recalibrated


----------



## dharma

Cookiefiend said:


> Completely off any topic of conversation we had yet here and while I have a moment - the Sous Vide is The. Most. Marvelous. Invention. To entertaining at home evah. Evah, evah.
> That is all - carry on. [emoji4]


Pleeeeese elaborate! What did you serve?


----------



## cafecreme15

dharma said:


> What a kind offer! If she is accepted, we may take you up on that. I was there so long ago I barely recognized the university and Armory Square when we went to visit. DH’s old home is now a coffee shop off of Wescott and my old painting studio building is a media design center. The new art complex is amazing. I’m sure your perspective on student life is way more in touch than mine, lol. It is an exciting time but very stressful. Her list is very focused and only includes schools that allow engineering majors to minor in studio art. Loves to work both sides of her brain!
> 
> Nice to know! She fell in love with the campus, it’s truly breathtaking. Apparently there are underground tunnels so one can get to classes in different buildings without going outside in the winter. DH and I moved to CA immediately after graduation as well  Upstate winters are no joke but as Cafecreme stated, life continues and folks just deal with it. Nothing shuts down.



It’s my pleasure! I love my alma mater and am happy to talk it up every chance I get [emoji4] best of luck to your DD in the admissions process! (And I think know the coffee shop you’re talking about...is it Recess?)


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> One of my male cousins graduated from Syracuse. He is still playing ice hockey!  Oblivious to the cold!  We did not  have a garage when we lived in Buffalo and scraping that ice off the windshield was always fun.  Not!  It didn't seem as cold as Minn, but was much wetter.


Damp snow made terrific snowhills on sidewalk next to the street.  
I remember chopping the ice on the sidewalk in front of our house.  That stuff was thick!


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Yes upstate NY is still very much part of the rust belt/snow belt despite their increased efforts to attract people to the area. Even though Syracuse used to be a thriving small city in its own right due to the Erie Canal, the university and hospitals in the area are what keep it afloat. There is also a large refugee population.
> 
> 
> I’ve never been Cleveland, sounds like a charming small city! Syracuse also gets that April snow (usually on the day of the university’s large end of year music festival because of course).
> 
> Good to know about these enhanced security measures; I’ll be traveling there in the spring. And that dessert looks YUM!
> 
> I have always been very interested in the Revolution since I was a little girl. I remember in 2005 I read a HUGE tome on the Romanovs and promised myself I’d go to Russia in 2018 for the 100th anniversary. Political climate doesn’t seem conducive to that now, so I will be traveling in Southern Europe during this summer instead!
> 
> 
> 
> What an exciting time for your DD! Idk about Cornell, but I know at Syracuse no one lets the cold or snow bother them or keep them from doing anything! There is a very active social scene even in the depths of winter. People still go to parties, tailgate, etc. it’s sort of like a badge of honor to make it through the winter unscathed! I’m happy to answer more questions about the school over PM if you or DD are interested!


I have read several books about Nicolas and Alexandra, in fact, I have a bio of her.   She had so much guilt from producing a hemophilic heir.  All the same, she was a bit on the arrogant side.  She told Queen Victoria that Russia was a bigger empire than Britain.  (That seems rather mean).  And, Alexandra always looked so depressed -- I think both before and after the children, it was her nature.  So naturally, Nick nicknamed her, "Sunny."  Boy, was he out to lunch wrt wishful thinking.
I've read a bio of Lenin, too.  This was a driven guy.   I wonder if the 100th anniversary of the Revolution will be acknowledged in Russia.


----------



## FizzyWater

bobkat1991 said:


> I went to Moscow with my late husband.  He worked for the State Department at the embassy.
> I hated coming inside in the winter to shop.  You have to take off that winter coat or sweat to death.  Coat plus hat/scarf made for lot to carry around!



The weather's not so extreme in Germany, but shopkeepers do the same thing here.  On the one hand, I understand that employees are standing still, without coats, with a door opening all the time.  On the other hand, the heat is jacked up way higher than normal summer temps.  Even after taking off my coat, I'm dying, and makes me cut shopping super short.  Getting groceries is a "rush through" ordeal - trying on clothes?  Hahahasob.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> What is Sous Vide?





Moirai said:


> My DH is the chef at home and he uses this technique quite a lot. Very tender meat.
> 
> 
> *It's cooking food in vacuum seal pouch in a water bath.* It's popular with professional chefs. Since I don't use it, Cookie can tell us more.





cafecreme15 said:


> how cool! this is something I could get behind because I am useless at cooking


Moirai is exactly right - and it is just fantastic for entertaining at home - heck it's even great just for everyday dinner. No more ruining an expensive cut of meat, no more sweating your dinner timing. 
Because you can set the internal temperature of the meat (medium rare or your preference) it will stay there - for hours. All you have to do when you're ready to serve the meat (and it works for all red meats, as well as chicken, fish, eggs and vegetables) is take it out of the water bath (and the vacuumed sealed bags ), dry the meat and then sear it so it has a more attractive look. 
So last night, I put pork chops with a dab of butter in separate bags at 5:30, set the temp on the sous vide for 141 degrees, and they stayed there till about 8:00 when I took them out, dried them, seared them in an iron skillet, browned some butter with a garlic clove and poured it over the chops, plated with the sides and served. They were perfect. 
I think I might marry mine I love it so much.


----------



## dhfwu

I particularly love sous vide for cooking salmon because the fish remains buttery soft. DH and I use this method exclusively on the rare occasions when we buy Copper River salmon, since we would hate to risk overcooking such wonderful fish.

If anyone ever visits Ottawa, I'd recommend dining at Atelier. My in-laws treated us to dinner, and at the time, the chef used sous vide in a number of dishes, to wonderful effect.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dharma said:


> Pleeeeese elaborate! What did you serve?


* Puff pastry twists with salt, pepper and parmesan cheese - Champagne
* Acorn squash and Escarole Salad with toasted hazelnuts, pomegranate seeds and buttermilk dressing - white burgundy
* Pork chops, seared with a bit of garlicy butter, spaghetti pie (like a marvelous wedge of mac and cheese with spinach and wild mushrooms, roasted carrots - best wine with this (imho) was the 2002 Raphet Gevry-Chambertin… we had several other reds to choose from. 
* Tarte Tatin - Sauternes

Now I'm off to wash glasses and scrub pots and pans!


----------



## Meta

Today's the Erdem x H&M collaboration and I managed to nab the things I want on my list. @papertiger and @BBC I hope you were able to get items too! (I used the app and clicked and scroll at record time!)

Also, just wanted to share this article on logos that was discussed a while back: https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...ashion-learned-to-love-mcdonalds-ikea-and-dhl

@Cookiefiend Sounds like you had a fab dinner. May I invite myself over and I promise to scrub the pots, pans and dishes after the meal?


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> I have read several books about Nicolas and Alexandra, in fact, I have a bio of her.   She had so much guilt from producing a hemophilic heir.  All the same, she was a bit on the arrogant side.  She told Queen Victoria that Russia was a bigger empire than Britain.  (That seems rather mean).  And, Alexandra always looked so depressed -- I think both before and after the children, it was her nature.  So naturally, Nick nicknamed her, "Sunny."  Boy, was he out to lunch wrt wishful thinking.
> I've read a bio of Lenin, too.  This was a driven guy.   I wonder if the 100th anniversary of the Revolution will be acknowledged in Russia.


Alexandra is a fascinating character. I had no idea she said that to Queen Victoria! That was quite ballsy of her. I always thought it was sad that the British royals didn’t help their cousins by giving them refuge when they had the chance. I think it was Sheika who said there were already a lot of ceremonies planned for the anniversary. 



Cookiefiend said:


> Moirai is exactly right - and it is just fantastic for entertaining at home - heck it's even great just for everyday dinner. No more ruining an expensive cut of meat, no more sweating your dinner timing.
> Because you can set the internal temperature of the meat (medium rare or your preference) it will stay there - for hours. All you have to do when you're ready to serve the meat (and it works for all red meats, as well as chicken, fish, eggs and vegetables) is take it out of the water bath (and the vacuumed sealed bags ), dry the meat and then sear it so it has a more attractive look.
> So last night, I put pork chops with a dab of butter in separate bags at 5:30, set the temp on the sous vide for 141 degrees, and they stayed there till about 8:00 when I took them out, dried them, seared them in an iron skillet, browned some butter with a garlic clove and poured it over the chops, plated with the sides and served. They were perfect.
> I think I might marry mine I love it so much.


This sounds like the perfect cooking method for me because I am so paranoid about undercooking things, especially chicken, that I can’t even enjoy it when I eat it because I am constantly examining every bite to make sure it’s not pink. 


Cookiefiend said:


> * Puff pastry twists with salt, pepper and parmesan cheese - Champagne
> * Acorn squash and Escarole Salad with toasted hazelnuts, pomegranate seeds and buttermilk dressing - white burgundy
> * Pork chops, seared with a bit of garlicy butter, spaghetti pie (like a marvelous wedge of mac and cheese with spinach and wild mushrooms, roasted carrots - best wine with this (imho) was the 2002 Raphet Gevry-Chambertin… we had several other reds to choose from.
> * Tarte Tatin - Sauternes
> 
> Now I'm off to wash glasses and scrub pots and pans!


My mouth is watering!


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> Today's the Erdem x H&M collaboration and I managed to nab the things I want on my list. @papertiger and @BBC I hope you were able to get items too! (I used the app and clicked and scroll at record time!)
> 
> Also, just wanted to share this article on logos that was discussed a while back: https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...ashion-learned-to-love-mcdonalds-ikea-and-dhl
> 
> @Cookiefiend Sounds like you had a fab dinner. May I invite myself over and I promise to scrub the pots, pans and dishes after the meal?



Are you able to share pictures of your purchases with us?


----------



## Meta

cafecreme15 said:


> Are you able to share pictures of your purchases with us?


I posted pics of items back here. Everything was available when I logged on but I had narrowed my list down to only 3 items - coat, dress and brooch.  

There's a truckload of the items now on eBay and shows better pics of the item in real life and worn/modelled.


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> Today's the Erdem x H&M collaboration and I managed to nab the things I want on my list. @papertiger and @BBC I hope you were able to get items too! (I used the app and clicked and scroll at record time!)
> 
> Also, just wanted to share this article on logos that was discussed a while back: https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...ashion-learned-to-love-mcdonalds-ikea-and-dhl
> 
> @Cookiefiend Sounds like you had a fab dinner. May I invite myself over and I promise to scrub the pots, pans and dishes after the meal?



So glad you were able to get what you wanted .

Since riffling through my wardrobe when composing my Norma Desmond outfit for Halloween I came to the conclusion I probably don't need any more new (or old) clothes till 3005 

I did however buy some Doc Martens Leona boots and new gucci Vegas loafers for everyday/work (my bi-annual) footwear shop is complete. Happy to report I also got exactly what I wanted even with the odds stacked against me.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I could join in here at the suggestion of momasaurus because I’m trying to be really mindful with my fashion obsession.  Of course bags is the main thing but I have recently cultivated a capsule-inspired 28 outfit winter wardrobe that I’m feeling pretty proud of.  I could maybe even whittle that down to a smaller number of ensembles, and repeat my outfits every three or even two weeks without feeling totally bored?  I dunno.  I think I’m kind of a freak applying the same brainless tactic to dressing myself as dressing my toddlers but I get decision fatigue so easily and hate figuring out excellent combinations of top, bottom, layer pieces, accessories, purse, etc, so I think I really would like fewer ensembles all totally put together (if I felt confident each piece in my wardrobe was being used to the fullest and wouldn’t be even more excellent if incorporated into another outfit) for the season ahead of time, to feel like I’m really ‘nailing’ the capsule concept and the konmari sparkjoy philosophy and just to hone in on what I love best.
Sorry for the ramble!


----------



## cafecreme15

@Cookiefiend is the Sous Vide system expensive?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ok I just counted and I Have 24 bags in my collection.  So I guess it’s almost an even 1 to 1 with my 28 fall/winter wardrobe, without much need to repeat.  I need to pare it down to 20.  Both outfits and coordinating bags.  Or something.  28ish feels like a lot all of a sudden!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> @Cookiefiend is the Sous Vide system expensive?



Ours is a Sansaire, we purchased it at Williams Sonoma, it was about $200 US. So - not cheap but so worth it. I figure we’ve saved more than that in un-ruined meats alone, not to mention the peace of mind it gives me during a dinner party.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cookiefiend said:


> Ours is a Sansaire, we purchased it at Williams Sonoma, it was about $200 US. So - not cheap but so worth it. I figure we’ve saved more than that in un-ruined meats alone, not to mention the peace of mind it gives me during a dinner party.



That’s not terrible. Definitely seems worth it, and sounds like it would be the perfect wedding registry item!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Okay trying to jump in here but what on earth is a sansaire?


----------



## FizzyWater

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Okay trying to jump in here but what on earth is a sansaire?



"Sous vide" means under vacuum.  "Sansaire" is another way of putting it - without air - clever for a brand name, no?  http://www.sansaire.com/

I have a Sansaire too, and love it.  If my BF weren't paranoid about leaving anything running in the apartment while we're not there, I'd use it a lot more.  My friend has an Anova and loves hers as well.


----------



## FizzyWater

Dorkiest thing I've made in my sous vide?  Peel a few heads of garlic, cover with olive oil, vacuum-sealing the bag is tricky without having the oil squirt out but I managed, let it do its thing for a few hours, dump into jar, blend.  O.M.G.

Use anywhere you want garlic flavor, grease casseroles with it, eat on bread, enter mortal combat to keep BF from eating directly with spoon.  Be sure to equalize garlic consumption with BF, as no one else will come near us. 

https://recipes.anovaculinary.com/recipe/sous-vide-garlic-confit


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh I can use this technique in my instant pot on the keep warm setting!  I have done duck breasts several times.


----------



## dharma

Cookiefiend said:


> * Puff pastry twists with salt, pepper and parmesan cheese - Champagne
> * Acorn squash and Escarole Salad with toasted hazelnuts, pomegranate seeds and buttermilk dressing - white burgundy
> * Pork chops, seared with a bit of garlicy butter, spaghetti pie (like a marvelous wedge of mac and cheese with spinach and wild mushrooms, roasted carrots - best wine with this (imho) was the 2002 Raphet Gevry-Chambertin… we had several other reds to choose from.
> * Tarte Tatin - Sauternes
> 
> Now I'm off to wash glasses and scrub pots and pans!


I actually took a screen shot of this post to remember and try. Sounds so delicious, and I rarely eat meat!


----------



## bobkat1991

I am starting to drool onto my keyboard over all this delectable talk about food.


----------



## Cookiefiend

FizzyWater said:


> Dorkiest thing I've made in my sous vide?  Peel a few heads of garlic, cover with olive oil, vacuum-sealing the bag is tricky without having the oil squirt out but I managed, let it do its thing for a few hours, dump into jar, blend.  O.M.G.
> 
> Use anywhere you want garlic flavor, grease casseroles with it, eat on bread, enter mortal combat to keep BF from eating directly with spoon.  Be sure to equalize garlic consumption with BF, as no one else will come near us.
> 
> https://recipes.anovaculinary.com/recipe/sous-vide-garlic-confit



What a great idea!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> That’s not terrible. Definitely seems worth it, and sounds like it would be the perfect wedding registry item!



I absolutely think so too! I think you’d like it and it’s really easy to use, plus there are several websites you can check out for tips on temperatures, recipes and how-to’s.


----------



## gracekelly

I looked at the sous vide link.  Honestly I don't think I have the patience for that mode of cooking.  I don't mind something that cooks slowly in the oven like short ribs, but to have to sear it after the sous vide, like a steak, I would just rather cook the steak  and be done with it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

gracekelly said:


> I looked at the sous vide link.  Honestly I don't think I have the patience for that mode of cooking.  I don't mind something that cooks slowly in the oven like short ribs, but to have to sear it after the sous vide, like a steak, I would just rather cook the steak  and be done with it.



It is an extra step, and one that sometimes even I don’t want to fuss with - but especially for dinner parties where things don’t always go to plan (as in DH doesn’t make it home before the guests and you’re running around like a chicken taking coats, pouring drinks, watching the side dishes and wondering what wines to pour for dinner) it is one less thing to worry about. 
I would have seared them on the grill last night, but I wanted the browned butter! [emoji38]


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> I looked at the sous vide link.  Honestly I don't think I have the patience for that mode of cooking.  I don't mind something that cooks slowly in the oven like short ribs, but to have to sear it after the sous vide, like a steak, I would just rather cook the steak  and be done with it.


Me too! Actually, I would prefer if someone else cooked it for me entirely. I love to eat, but can't be bothered to cook. I am also very very interested in cooking technique and trivia. Still hate to cook. I like baking if I do have to prepare something edible.


----------



## gracekelly

Cookiefiend said:


> It is an extra step, and one that sometimes even I don’t want to fuss with - but especially for dinner parties where things don’t always go to plan (as in DH doesn’t make it home before the guests and you’re running around like a chicken taking coats, pouring drinks, watching the side dishes and wondering what wines to pour for dinner) it is one less thing to worry about.
> I would have seared them on the grill last night, but I wanted the browned butter! [emoji38]



I can certainly appreciate that!  It reminds me of the time when my DH was in his residency and even though he would call and let me know that he was on his way home for dinner,  often there was a delay as he was trying to leave the hospital.  I remember one episode with sauteed chicken w/shallots (Julia Child phase) where the  poor chicken must have reheated 3 times!  For dinner parties I try to keep it simple or at least do most prep/cooking ahead.  I didn't use the outside once this summer as it was just too darn hot.  Stayed away from the oven too.  Stove top seemed the simple way to do things.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Me too! Actually, I would prefer if someone else cooked it for me entirely. I love to eat, but can't be bothered to cook. I am also very very interested in cooking technique and trivia. Still hate to cook. I like baking if I do have to prepare something edible.


haha! An honest women who is stating how most of us feel.  Cook for me, serve me and clean up for me!  Seriously, I go through phases with cooking.  Currently I am somewhat limited with what I can do, and DH is a terrible sous chef, however, he is a good executive chef.


----------



## FizzyWater

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh I can use this technique in my instant pot on the keep warm setting!  I have done duck breasts several times.



I didn't know the Instant Pot could do that!  I really should break down and get one!

I brought my slow cooker with me from the US and it self-destructed, even with a voltage converter.  (My sewing machine gets overheated too - I gather the frequency is off too, which doesn't affect most items, but...)  They didn't really have the concept of slow cookers here, so I've been suffering for years without them.  And now that the Instant Pot has brought the idea, I have the BF who freaks out about appliances operating when we're not here.  Sigh.


----------



## FizzyWater

gracekelly said:


> haha! An honest women who is stating how most of us feel.  Cook for me, serve me and clean up for me!  Seriously, I go through phases with cooking.  Currently I am somewhat limited with what I can do, and DH is a terrible sous chef, however, he is a good executive chef.



I like to cook sometimes.  I hate to cook day in and day out.

My best friend in the US and I cook weekly together over FaceTime - we started with the Harvard Italian cooking and conversation class online, then a Vietnamese series, and now we kind of randomly pick recipes of interest.  She's a much better cook and the one who talked me into the sous vide. 

And my BF was convinced that he could burn water, but I drag him into helping and he's developing some confidence.


----------



## gracekelly

FizzyWater said:


> I didn't know the Instant Pot could do that!  I really should break down and get one!
> 
> I brought my slow cooker with me from the US and it self-destructed, even with a voltage converter.  (My sewing machine gets overheated too - I gather the frequency is off too, which doesn't affect most items, but...)  They didn't really have the concept of slow cookers here, so I've been suffering for years without them.  And now that the Instant Pot has brought the idea, I have the BF who freaks out about appliances operating when we're not here.  Sigh.


Really?  No sauerbraten  in a crock pot?
https://www.worldwidevoltage.com/220-volts-crock-pot-slow-cooker.html


----------



## FizzyWater

gracekelly said:


> Really?  No sauerbraten  in a crock pot?
> https://www.worldwidevoltage.com/220-volts-crock-pot-slow-cooker.html



As God is my witness, 8 years ago I scoured the web for such a thing!  I paid 150 euros for the only thing I could find, a combination slow cooker/fryer/everything, but the "low" setting was no such thing and I eventually gave up.  Excellent, thank you!

I think Dutch ovens were a really big deal, inside the real oven.  See:  http://www.romertopfonline.com/ Also women not working so they could watch the oven all day, but that's a different issue...

(edited to add RomerTopf info)


----------



## Joannadyne

Hey everyone! I'm on the other side of the gig now! I can't believe it's over. Thanks for everyone's wardrobe votes - I wound up wearing the gray jacket to Day One of the Expo with H2O around my neck, and wore the white jacket to moderate. I'm so glad I did it - I learned a lot through the whole process. I did hit a couple of snags.  I forgot that I had PowerPoint slides when I started speaking so I had to backtrack a wee bit. I also realized that I need to learn the fine art of shutting up a panelist when they start to ramble! Also, one of them recited a religious poem which he didn't do in last week's run through (wtf, dude??) and I very well couldn't stop him in this middle of the recitation or I'd look incredibly rude. Thankfully it wasn't a long poem. I was also surprised that the real panel discussion wasn't nearly as animated/interesting as the dress rehearsal! Everyone was just a bit more subdued. I'll have to remember that for next time and try to compensate. Anyway, I'm just glad it's finally over. I literally had three hours sleep the past couple of nights due to this and other work commitments and after a dinner event tonight, I know I will be able to slip into a deep slumber!! 

Genie, here's a close up of the white jacket - didn't have time to post it until now 



I am having fun reading about everyone's travels and cooking experiments.


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> Hey everyone! I'm on the other side of the gig now! I can't believe it's over. Thanks for everyone's wardrobe votes - I wound up wearing the gray jacket to Day One of the Expo with H2O around my neck, and wore the white jacket to moderate. I'm so glad I did it - I learned a lot through the whole process. I did hit a couple of snags.  I forgot that I had PowerPoint slides when I started speaking so I had to backtrack a wee bit. I also realized that I need to learn the fine art of shutting up a panelist when they start to ramble! Also, one of them recited a religious poem which he didn't do in last week's run through (wtf, dude??) and I very well couldn't stop him in this middle of the recitation or I'd look incredibly rude. Thankfully it wasn't a long poem. I was also surprised that the real panel discussion wasn't nearly as animated/interesting as the dress rehearsal! Everyone was just a bit more subdued. I'll have to remember that for next time and try to compensate. Anyway, I'm just glad it's finally over. I literally had three hours sleep the past couple of nights due to this and other work commitments and after a dinner event tonight, I know I will be able to slip into a deep slumber!!
> 
> Genie, here's a close up of the white jacket - didn't have time to post it until now
> View attachment 3869285
> 
> 
> I am having fun reading about everyone's travels and cooking experiments.



Hooray and congrats that it went well!! I'm sure you looked stunning.


----------



## momasaurus

Too much food talk makes me very crabby. I'm basically hungry all the time and am an indifferent cook, although I LOVE to eat. LOL

Can we give some wardrobe help to @HopelessBagGirl ? I invited her here because you all are so closet savvy!


----------



## gracekelly

Joannadyne said:


> Hey everyone! I'm on the other side of the gig now! I can't believe it's over. Thanks for everyone's wardrobe votes - I wound up wearing the gray jacket to Day One of the Expo with H2O around my neck, and wore the white jacket to moderate. I'm so glad I did it - I learned a lot through the whole process. I did hit a couple of snags.  I forgot that I had PowerPoint slides when I started speaking so I had to backtrack a wee bit. I also realized that I need to learn the fine art of shutting up a panelist when they start to ramble! Also, one of them recited a religious poem which he didn't do in last week's run through (wtf, dude??) and I very well couldn't stop him in this middle of the recitation or I'd look incredibly rude. Thankfully it wasn't a long poem. I was also surprised that the real panel discussion wasn't nearly as animated/interesting as the dress rehearsal! Everyone was just a bit more subdued. I'll have to remember that for next time and try to compensate. Anyway, I'm just glad it's finally over. I literally had three hours sleep the past couple of nights due to this and other work commitments and after a dinner event tonight, I know I will be able to slip into a deep slumber!!
> 
> Genie, here's a close up of the white jacket - didn't have time to post it until now
> View attachment 3869285
> 
> 
> I am having fun reading about everyone's travels and cooking experiments.


Firstly, love the jacket on you!  Perhaps the run through ahead of time took away  the spontaneity   from the panel.  Really the person with a religious poem!   Sounds like it was a great success and to quote Fernando, "you looked marvelous!"  Congrats!


----------



## gracekelly

FizzyWater said:


> As God is my witness, 8 years ago I scoured the web for such a thing!  I paid 150 euros for the only thing I could find, a combination slow cooker/fryer/everything, but the "low" setting was no such thing and I eventually gave up.  Excellent, thank you!
> 
> I think Dutch ovens were a really big deal, inside the real oven.  See:  http://www.romertopfonline.com/ Also women not working so they could watch the oven all day, but that's a different issue...
> 
> (edited to add RomerTopf info)



lo! You never find things when you want them.  This site probably didn't exist the last time you looked for the slow cooker.  Don't feel bad.  Is it still worth it to you to purchase?  

I had a Romertopf  and used exactly   one time and I think I gave it away.  I will have to look.


----------



## gracekelly

momasaurus said:


> Too much food talk makes me very crabby. I'm basically hungry all the time and am an indifferent cook, although I LOVE to eat. LOL
> 
> Can we give some wardrobe help to @HopelessBagGirl ? I invited her here because you all are so closet savvy!


Sorry, I looked at her post but don't see the question or reason she needs help.  She says she has a capsule collection of outfits and that sounds great to me especially if you have young children and are busy with them.


----------



## Cordeliere

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I could join in here at the suggestion of momasaurus because* I’m trying to be really mindful *with my fashion obsession.  Of course bags is the main thing but I have recently cultivated a capsule-inspired 28 outfit winter wardrobe that I’m feeling pretty proud of.  I could maybe even whittle that down to a smaller number of ensembles, and repeat my outfits every three or even two weeks without feeling totally bored?  I dunno. * I think I’m kind of a freak applying the same brainless tactic to dressing myself as dressing my toddlers *but I get decision fatigue so easily and hate figuring out excellent combinations of top, bottom, layer pieces, accessories, purse, etc, so I think* I really would like fewer ensembles *all totally put together *(if I felt confident each piece in my wardrobe was being used to the fullest and wouldn’t be even more excellent if incorporated into another outfit) *for the season ahead of time, to feel like I’m really ‘nailing’ the capsule concept and the konmari sparkjoy philosophy and just to hone in on what I love best.
> Sorry for the ramble!



I too am having trouble understanding what you would like input on, so I have a few questions   What do you mean by being mindful?   Why do you want fewer outfits?   It sounds like you are struggling between not wanting to have to think about it, but also want to use everything to the fullest and have excellent combinations.   Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Hey everyone! I'm on the other side of the gig now! I can't believe it's over. Thanks for everyone's wardrobe votes - I wound up wearing the gray jacket to Day One of the Expo with H2O around my neck, and wore the white jacket to moderate. I'm so glad I did it - I learned a lot through the whole process. I did hit a couple of snags.  I forgot that I had PowerPoint slides when I started speaking so I had to backtrack a wee bit. I also realized that I need to learn the fine art of shutting up a panelist when they start to ramble! Also, one of them recited a religious poem which he didn't do in last week's run through (wtf, dude??) and I very well couldn't stop him in this middle of the recitation or I'd look incredibly rude. Thankfully it wasn't a long poem. I was also surprised that the real panel discussion wasn't nearly as animated/interesting as the dress rehearsal! Everyone was just a bit more subdued. I'll have to remember that for next time and try to compensate. Anyway, I'm just glad it's finally over. I literally had three hours sleep the past couple of nights due to this and other work commitments and after a dinner event tonight, I know I will be able to slip into a deep slumber!!
> 
> Genie, here's a close up of the white jacket - didn't have time to post it until now
> View attachment 3869285
> 
> 
> I am having fun reading about everyone's travels and cooking experiments.



Congrats on successfully handling this big responsibility with style.


----------



## Moirai

Cookiefiend said:


> Moirai is exactly right - and it is just fantastic for entertaining at home - heck it's even great just for everyday dinner. No more ruining an expensive cut of meat, no more sweating your dinner timing.
> Because you can set the internal temperature of the meat (medium rare or your preference) it will stay there - for hours. All you have to do when you're ready to serve the meat (and it works for all red meats, as well as chicken, fish, eggs and vegetables) is take it out of the water bath (and the vacuumed sealed bags ), dry the meat and then sear it so it has a more attractive look.
> So last night, I put pork chops with a dab of butter in separate bags at 5:30, set the temp on the sous vide for 141 degrees, and they stayed there till about 8:00 when I took them out, dried them, seared them in an iron skillet, browned some butter with a garlic clove and poured it over the chops, plated with the sides and served. They were perfect.
> I think I might marry mine I love it so much.


I can vouch that the meat cooked this way comes out very tender, especially chicken which I think can be hard to get perfectly done. My DH uses it for everyday dinner rather than for entertaining. 



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I could join in here at the suggestion of momasaurus because I’m trying to be really mindful with my fashion obsession.  Of course bags is the main thing but I have recently cultivated a capsule-inspired 28 outfit winter wardrobe that I’m feeling pretty proud of.  I could maybe even whittle that down to a smaller number of ensembles, and repeat my outfits every three or even two weeks without feeling totally bored?  I dunno.  I think I’m kind of a freak applying the same brainless tactic to dressing myself as dressing my toddlers but I get decision fatigue so easily and hate figuring out excellent combinations of top, bottom, layer pieces, accessories, purse, etc, so I think I really would like fewer ensembles all totally put together (if I felt confident each piece in my wardrobe was being used to the fullest and wouldn’t be even more excellent if incorporated into another outfit) for the season ahead of time, to feel like I’m really ‘nailing’ the capsule concept and the konmari sparkjoy philosophy and just to hone in on what I love best.
> Sorry for the ramble!


Welcome! Your idea is a great time saver. I keep pics of my favorite outfits on my iPad so I can readily put something together. The ladies here use apps for their outfits which is also great. Honestly I don't pay attention to the number of clothes I have, instead I focus on what I haven't worn in awhile and donate those. 



Joannadyne said:


> Hey everyone! I'm on the other side of the gig now! I can't believe it's over. Thanks for everyone's wardrobe votes - I wound up wearing the gray jacket to Day One of the Expo with H2O around my neck, and wore the white jacket to moderate. I'm so glad I did it - I learned a lot through the whole process. I did hit a couple of snags.  I forgot that I had PowerPoint slides when I started speaking so I had to backtrack a wee bit. I also realized that I need to learn the fine art of shutting up a panelist when they start to ramble! Also, one of them recited a religious poem which he didn't do in last week's run through (wtf, dude??) and I very well couldn't stop him in this middle of the recitation or I'd look incredibly rude. Thankfully it wasn't a long poem. I was also surprised that the real panel discussion wasn't nearly as animated/interesting as the dress rehearsal! Everyone was just a bit more subdued. I'll have to remember that for next time and try to compensate. Anyway, I'm just glad it's finally over. I literally had three hours sleep the past couple of nights due to this and other work commitments and after a dinner event tonight, I know I will be able to slip into a deep slumber!!
> 
> Genie, here's a close up of the white jacket - didn't have time to post it until now
> View attachment 3869285
> 
> 
> I am having fun reading about everyone's travels and cooking experiments.


Congrats! Now you can celebrate!


----------



## Genie27

Joannadyne said:


> Hey everyone! I'm on the other side of the gig now! I can't believe it's over. Thanks for everyone's wardrobe votes - I wound up wearing the gray jacket to Day One of the Expo with H2O around my neck, and wore the white jacket to moderate. I'm so glad I did it - I learned a lot through the whole process. I did hit a couple of snags.  I forgot that I had PowerPoint slides when I started speaking so I had to backtrack a wee bit. I also realized that I need to learn the fine art of shutting up a panelist when they start to ramble! Also, one of them recited a religious poem which he didn't do in last week's run through (wtf, dude??) and I very well couldn't stop him in this middle of the recitation or I'd look incredibly rude. Thankfully it wasn't a long poem. I was also surprised that the real panel discussion wasn't nearly as animated/interesting as the dress rehearsal! Everyone was just a bit more subdued. I'll have to remember that for next time and try to compensate. Anyway, I'm just glad it's finally over. I literally had three hours sleep the past couple of nights due to this and other work commitments and after a dinner event tonight, I know I will be able to slip into a deep slumber!!
> 
> Genie, here's a close up of the white jacket - didn't have time to post it until now
> View attachment 3869285
> 
> 
> I am having fun reading about everyone's travels and cooking experiments.


Congratulations!! Sounds like it went very well! Love the white jacket with your skin tone.


----------



## Genie27

@HopelessBagGirl, I read your posts in the shopping your closet thread - I thought it was a fantastic idea to have your outfits pre-planned. I do something similar in that I get a rotation going off my drying rack. Then a couple of weeks later I will swap some items out. But I go through phases - skirt/dresses/shorts, then long pants (winter only). I also use StyleApp to track what I wear most. 

You’ve done the same, but in 3-D. It’s efficient, and if you get bored of it, you can stop, or mix outfits.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> So glad you were able to get what you wanted .
> 
> Since riffling through my wardrobe when composing my Norma Desmond outfit for Halloween I came to the conclusion I probably don't need any more new (or old) clothes till 3005
> 
> I did however buy some Doc Martens Leona boots and new gucci Vegas loafers for everyday/work (my bi-annual) footwear shop is complete. Happy to report I also got exactly what I wanted even with the odds stacked against me.



Love those boots!  Great choice!  I bought Emmeline last year and never wore them.    I have no idea why.  Maybe I was kinda reluctant to break them in.  The leather is fantastic, but so stiff.  I’ll have to get them out and wear them for an hour or two at a time.  This year I picked up a pair of Vince “Monastir” waxed suede combat boots that are very comfortable—my first pair of Vince.  But I think I like the sole on your Leona boots better.


----------



## prepster

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I could join in here at the suggestion of momasaurus because I’m trying to be really mindful with my fashion obsession.  Of course bags is the main thing but I have recently cultivated a capsule-inspired 28 outfit winter wardrobe that I’m feeling pretty proud of.  I could maybe even whittle that down to a smaller number of ensembles, and repeat my outfits every three or even two weeks without feeling totally bored?  I dunno.  I think I’m kind of a freak applying the same brainless tactic to dressing myself as dressing my toddlers but I get decision fatigue so easily and hate figuring out excellent combinations of top, bottom, layer pieces, accessories, purse, etc, so I think I really would like fewer ensembles all totally put together (if I felt confident each piece in my wardrobe was being used to the fullest and wouldn’t be even more excellent if incorporated into another outfit) for the season ahead of time, to feel like I’m really ‘nailing’ the capsule concept and the konmari sparkjoy philosophy and just to hone in on what I love best.
> Sorry for the ramble!



I read about a celebrity (I can’t remember who now) who hangs all of her outfits together on paired/clipped together hangers, and even keeps the jewelry/accessories for that outfit in a baggie clipped to the hanger.  That seems like a very sensible way to get dressed if you’re in a hurry and have limited head-space to devote to outfit choosing.  The decision is pre-made, and you know you’ll always look terrific.  You can always swap out the combos every so often when you have a little free time to noodle around in your closet.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Oh, here we go....



Good gracious!  What a knockout!  Did you have to pick DBF up off of the floor when he saw you?


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I thought it was a fantastic idea to have your outfits pre-planned. I do something similar in that I get a rotation going off my drying rack. Then a couple of weeks later I will swap some items out.



Could you explain about the rotation off your drying rack?


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Halloween here in the land of retirement and senior citizens is a lonely affair.   People buy candy to be ready and no trick or treaters come.   The last two years we didn't even buy candy, because we end up eating it.  Earlier today, our next door neighbor brought us giant chocolate skulls just to be able to give away candy.   When I saw it, all I could think was that would add at least an inch to my waistline.
> 
> Then about 6 pm, a shocking thing happened.   The door bell rang.   It was the new family on the block with their  6 year old.  Trick or treat!!!   I am thinking What do we do???. Do we give him the giant chocolate skull???   If we do, will the next door neighbor find out???   DH comes to the rescue.  He gives him....... a low carb Dr.  Atkins double chocolate brownie.   And the mom treated it like it was the coolest thing ever.  What graciousness.   Only an old geezer would give out diet food at Halloween.
> 
> Edit.   I was just teasing DH about this.   He responded that is only other option was a banana.  OMG.  The shame of it all.



Lolol!


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> Good gracious!  What a knockout!  Did you have to pick DBF up off of the floor when he saw you?


Pretty much!  And the guy in my building elevator “your outfit is doing things”

Hahahaha.



Cordeliere said:


> Could you explain about the rotation off your drying rack?


Laziness - I don’t put anything away, so I get dressed directly from my drying rack. I do laundry every two weeks, so I get a decent variation of outfits to choose from. My closet seems to be a black hole where clothes go to be forgotten.


----------



## prepster

Sheikha Latifa said:


> No wayski. They shut the Kremlin right in front of us. Is it my look or my smell? I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867431
> 
> It was so cold that I was crying. Rain and snow and wind and humidity. Three jumpers and a valentino  coat don't help.
> Why was I complaining about the Dubai heat?!



Great picture!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

FizzyWater said:


> I didn't know the Instant Pot could do that!  I really should break down and get one!
> 
> I brought my slow cooker with me from the US and it self-destructed, even with a voltage converter.  (My sewing machine gets overheated too - I gather the frequency is off too, which doesn't affect most items, but...)  They didn't really have the concept of slow cookers here, so I've been suffering for years without them.  And now that the Instant Pot has brought the idea, I have the BF who freaks out about appliances operating when we're not here.  Sigh.



It’s life changing, get one.  Definitely if you have a big family and like to cook big amounts at once and have kids not allowing you to stand and watch your cooking in the kitchen.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

prepster said:


> I read about a celebrity (I can’t remember who now) who hangs all of her outfits together on paired/clipped together hangers, and even keeps the jewelry/accessories for that outfit in a baggie clipped to the hanger.  That seems like a very sensible way to get dressed if you’re in a hurry and have limited head-space to devote to outfit choosing.  The decision is pre-made, and you know you’ll always look terrific.  You can always swap out the combos every so often when you have a little free time to noodle around in your closet.



Exactly~! I had a good hour of having a think about how to best pair my items together, with no one interrupting, and I had a blast deciding and redeciding until it was all just how I wanted, and they are like that now for mindless dressing.  I even added which scarf goes to which, and I might even do which winter hat goes to which but I only have half the amount of hats as outfits, so I will choose those at the door when I choose a coat.  The hat needs to go with the coat bmore than with my indoor outfit anyways.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cordeliere said:


> I too am having trouble understanding what you would like input on, so I have a few questions   What do you mean by being mindful?   Why do you want fewer outfits?   It sounds like you are struggling between not wanting to have to think about it, but also want to use everything to the fullest and have excellent combinations.   Is that what you are saying?


Exactly, I want to streamline to only the absolute tippy top joy sparking outfits so everyday I’m thrilled, and i do not want to think about it and feel confident that every piece gets to shine to it’s fullest because of how it’s paired with an ensemble, as that really makes a difference in whether you are getting the most out of your beautiful item in my opinion (if it’s a piece in a meh outfit, it’s still a lovely item but when you put together a wow look with it, then it really is getting the framing it deserves).


@Moirai, thanks, I am loving the 3D organization of my closet more than I ever enjoyed the style book app, which I tried.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Love those boots!  Great choice!  I bought Emmeline last year and never wore them.    I have no idea why.  Maybe I was kinda reluctant to break them in.  The leather is fantastic, but so stiff.  I’ll have to get them out and wear them for an hour or two at a time.  This year I picked up a pair of Vince “Monastir” waxed suede combat boots that are very comfortable—my first pair of Vince.  But I think I like the sole on your Leona boots better.



Most DMs really do need a little gentle breaking in. Mine arrived yesterday and I'm already wearing them around the house, the sole is great, feels like I'm riding on a hovercraft.


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne congratulations on your panel. Well done. Get some rest..


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

5 out of my 28 winter outfits.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Love those boots!  Great choice!  I bought Emmeline last year and never wore them.    I have no idea why.  Maybe I was kinda reluctant to break them in.  The leather is fantastic, but so stiff.  I’ll have to get them out and wear them for an hour or two at a time.  This year I picked up a pair of Vince “Monastir” waxed suede combat boots that are very comfortable—my first pair of Vince.  But I think I like the sole on your Leona boots better.


I salute your patience at having to break in boots by wearing them for only an hour or two!!


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3869625
> View attachment 3869626
> View attachment 3869627
> View attachment 3869628
> View attachment 3869629
> 
> 5 out of my 28 winter outfits.


These are some fun looks. I love that first outfit (purple jacket is cool!) and the coat in the last picture.


----------



## JolieS

prepster said:


> I read about a celebrity (I can’t remember who now) who hangs all of her outfits together on paired/clipped together hangers, and even keeps the jewelry/accessories for that outfit in a baggie clipped to the hanger.  That seems like a very sensible way to get dressed if you’re in a hurry and have limited head-space to devote to outfit choosing.  The decision is pre-made, and you know you’ll always look terrific.  You can always swap out the combos every so often when you have a little free time to noodle around in your closet.





prepster said:


> I read about a celebrity (I can’t remember who now) who hangs all of her outfits together on paired/clipped together hangers, and even keeps the jewelry/accessories for that outfit in a baggie clipped to the hanger.  That seems like a very sensible way to get dressed if you’re in a hurry and have limited head-space to devote to outfit choosing.  The decision is pre-made, and you know you’ll always look terrific.  You can always swap out the combos every so often when you have a little free time to noodle around in your closet.



This is a great system which I used for the 7 years when I travelled for a living. It means a total closet rethink however because you store items not by type (all jackets together for example), but by outfit.


----------



## scarf1

Suffering from jet lag. Feeling pretty dingy. Did manage to wear a scarf today to do a few errands. My new flowers of South Africa.  @momasaurus - this Aqua is really flattering, just saying...


----------



## Joannadyne

scarf1 said:


> Suffering from jet lag. Feeling pretty dingy. Did manage to wear a scarf today to do a few errands. My new flowers of South Africa.  @momasaurus - this Aqua is really flattering, just saying...
> 
> View attachment 3869938
> View attachment 3869939



What a beautiful cw!!


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> Halloween here in the land of retirement and senior citizens is a lonely affair.   People buy candy to be ready and no trick or treaters come.   The last two years we didn't even buy candy, because we end up eating it.  Earlier today, our next door neighbor brought us giant chocolate skulls just to be able to give away candy.   When I saw it, all I could think was that would add at least an inch to my waistline.
> 
> Then about 6 pm, a shocking thing happened.   The door bell rang.   It was the new family on the block with their  6 year old.  Trick or treat!!!   I am thinking What do we do???. Do we give him the giant chocolate skull???   If we do, will the next door neighbor find out???   DH comes to the rescue.  He gives him....... a low carb Dr.  Atkins double chocolate brownie.   And the mom treated it like it was the coolest thing ever.  What graciousness.   Only an old geezer would give out diet food at Halloween.
> 
> Edit.   I was just teasing DH about this.   He responded that is only other option was a banana.  OMG.  The shame of it all.



Omg, I somehow missed this post. This is hilarious, Cordy!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cafecreme15

scarf1 said:


> Suffering from jet lag. Feeling pretty dingy. Did manage to wear a scarf today to do a few errands. My new flowers of South Africa.  @momasaurus - this Aqua is really flattering, just saying...
> 
> View attachment 3869938
> View attachment 3869939


This is gorgeous!! What season is it from?


----------



## prepster

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Exactly~! I had a good hour of having a think about how to best pair my items together, with no one interrupting, and I had a blast deciding and redeciding until it was all just how I wanted, and they are like that now for mindless dressing.  I even added which scarf goes to which, and I might even do which winter hat goes to which but I only have half the amount of hats as outfits, so I will choose those at the door when I choose a coat.  The hat needs to go with the coat bmore than with my indoor outfit anyways.





JolieS said:


> This is a great system which I used for the 7 years when I travelled for a living. It means a total closet rethink however because you store items not by type (all jackets together for example), but by outfit.



Hmm... I'm kind of liking this idea girls... So then how do you organize your outfits?  By season or color or casual to dressiest?  I'm trying to think of what makes sense.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> I salute your patience at having to break in boots by wearing them for only an hour or two!!



Lol!  Well, sorta.  That's probably why my brand new Emmelines didn't get worn last year.  I wish I didn't have such absurd baby feet.  I'm like the Princess and the Pea when it comes to shoes.   But it doesn't seem to stop me from buying shoes that need breaking in.  I have this love of a certain kind of leather.  You know that rigid, glossy box calf that they used to make little kids Buster Brown oxford shoes out of back in the 60's?   (I hated them of course when I was little.)  Do they still make kids shoes like that today or is it all baby Nike?


----------



## cafecreme15

prepster said:


> Hmm... I'm kind of liking this idea girls... So then how do you organize your outfits?  By season or color or casual to dressiest?  I'm trying to think of what makes sense.



I don’t organize my outfits because I think that would limit my creativity; it would never force me to re-evaluate my outfit combos as I would be lazy and just grab the same outfit every time. 
But I have a method for organizing my closet in general that sort of happened organically. I organize my closet first by season, then by color! This is mostly for tops. For bottoms, I group by material - denim, trouser, other (leather, velvet, ponte, etc.)


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> Lol!  Well, sorta.  That's probably why my brand new Emmelines didn't get worn last year.  I wish I didn't have such absurd baby feet.  I'm like the Princess and the Pea when it comes to shoes.   But it doesn't seem to stop me from buying shoes that need breaking in.  I have this love of a certain kind of leather.  You know that rigid, glossy box calf that they used to make little kids Buster Brown oxford shoes out of back in the 60's?   (I hated them of course when I was little.)  Do they still make kids shoes like that today or is it all baby Nike?



or baby uggs?

You can do it

I wore my new DMs out today, probably an hour walk. Can't be that bad because they're still on my feet.


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Suffering from jet lag. Feeling pretty dingy. Did manage to wear a scarf today to do a few errands. My new flowers of South Africa.  @momasaurus - this Aqua is really flattering, just saying...
> 
> View attachment 3869938
> View attachment 3869939



Truly beautiful. Everything about it.

I still the want the mauve and the feeling won't go away. I just don't want to spend any more money (on myself). Just feeling 'up to here' with my indulgences (bought perfume on Weds, wasn't even on my radar).


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> I don’t organize my outfits because I think that would limit my creativity; it would never force me to re-evaluate my outfit combos as I would be lazy and just grab the same outfit every time.
> But I have a method for organizing my closet in general that sort of happened organically. I organize my closet first by season, then by color! This is mostly for tops. For bottoms, I group by material - denim, trouser, other (leather, velvet, ponte, etc.)



So by season, you do Fall/Winter and Spring/Summer?  I think my dressing room isn't organized very well.  I have cabinets, so one cabinet is jackets, one is blouses, one is pants on those pull-out bars, one closet has drawers with folded tops and sweaters, one cabinet is only racks of shoes, and one closet is skirts and dresses.  But I have a lot of things that never get worn, and things I sort of lose in the mix.  It also doesn't look very pretty.  I'd like it to feel a little boutique-y.  Plus I'm not sure it's terribly efficient because I have to open pretty much every cabinet just to get dressed.  I'm really loving hearing these ideas for closets.


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> Suffering from jet lag. Feeling pretty dingy. Did manage to wear a scarf today to do a few errands. My new flowers of South Africa.  @momasaurus - this Aqua is really flattering, just saying...
> 
> View attachment 3869938
> View attachment 3869939



This is a beautiful outfit!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> I don’t organize my outfits because I think that would limit my creativity; it would never force me to re-evaluate my outfit combos as I would be lazy and just grab the same outfit every time.
> But I have a method for organizing my closet in general that sort of happened organically. I organize my closet first by season, then by color! This is mostly for tops. For bottoms, I group by material - denim, trouser, other (leather, velvet, ponte, etc.)


+1 
Season, then color, even with pants (though I do take the absolutely summer out and bring in the absolutely winter and visa-versa).
But - I do put outfits in StyleBook because sometimes I have brain-fade and can't remember doodlely.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> or baby uggs?
> 
> You can do it
> 
> I wore my new DMs out today, probably an hour walk. Can't be that bad because they're still on my feet.



I bet you looked terrific.  I just love the sole, but do you feel like you're a mile off the ground?  Remember I'm the dingbat who spontaneously falls off platform shoes.  Would I be able to navigate in these?


----------



## scarf1

cafecreme15 said:


> This is gorgeous!! What season is it from?


From FW2017 ( current season)


----------



## scarf1

Joannadyne said:


> What a beautiful cw!!





cafecreme15 said:


> This is gorgeous!! What season is it from?





papertiger said:


> Truly beautiful. Everything about it.
> 
> I still the want the mauve and the feeling won't go away. I just don't want to spend any more money (on myself). Just feeling 'up to here' with my indulgences (bought perfume on Weds, wasn't even on my radar).





prepster said:


> This is a beautiful outfit!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> I bet you looked terrific.  I just love the sole, but do you feel like you're a mile off the ground?  Remember I'm the dingbat who spontaneously falls off platform shoes.  Would I be able to navigate in these?



Safely laced in tight 

As platforms/flatforms go they pretty mild


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Suffering from jet lag. Feeling pretty dingy. Did manage to wear a scarf today to do a few errands. My new flowers of South Africa.  @momasaurus - this Aqua is really flattering, just saying...
> 
> View attachment 3869938
> View attachment 3869939



What fascinating color combinations;  3 shades of blue, 2 pinks, 3 greens.  The blues aren't blues I would think of putting together and the 3 greens aren't greens I would think of putting together.  I actually don't even think of khaki as a shade of green (I almost said 2 greens and khaki).    I imagine the colorist at Hermes is a crazed savant.   Talk about being able to think outside the box.

Edit:  DH loves Hermes scarves and can relate to them because I can explain to him what is interesting about a particular scarf.  He doesn't get bags.   I showed him your scarf and he was enthusiastically exclaiming how great it was.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Suffering from jet lag. Feeling pretty dingy. Did manage to wear a scarf today to do a few errands. My new flowers of South Africa.  @momasaurus - this Aqua is really flattering, just saying...
> 
> View attachment 3869938
> View attachment 3869939



LOL thanks for thinking of me. I went to the other thread first and started drooling there!! This is awesome.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> What fascinating color combinations;  3 shades of blue, 2 pinks, 3 greens.  The blues aren't blues I would think of putting together and the 3 greens aren't greens I would think of putting together.  I actually don't even think of khaki as a shade of green (I almost said 2 greens and khaki).    I imagine the colorist at Hermes is a crazed savant.   Talk about being able to think outside the box.
> 
> Edit:  DH loves Hermes scarves and can relate to them because I can explain to him what is interesting about a particular scarf.  He doesn't get bags.   I showed him your scarf and he was enthusiastically exclaiming how great it was.


Thank you! This scarf looks so much prettier in person than the website. My DH was very enthusiastic about this scarf too!  
Now that you mention it, I think the darker hues browns/blues/ greens around the border help keep this CW from being too saccharine. This color of Aqua is very flattering to my skin tone.


momasaurus said:


> LOL thanks for thinking of me. I went to the other thread first and started drooling there!! This is awesome.


Thanks! I just saw your comment on the other thread.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So for my closet room I have one side which has two sections, a small one that I hang up my dressy items, and a larger one for my summer wardrobe.  Then in the large side perpendicular, I hang up all my fall/winter outfits by outfit in no particular order just to rotate through them.  I thought 4 weeks worth, 28 outfits, might be good so I don’t repeat an outfit in the same month but now i think I may want to pare down even further if I stumble upon items I don’t absolutely adore.  I have a separate drawer in a dresser in the regular part of my bedroom where all my home/loungewear/pyjamas are located, that I don’t wear out of the house, and that’s a bunch of outfits too but of course just soft and stretchy and cozy ones for hanging out at home or sleeping.


----------



## Moirai

scarf1 said:


> Suffering from jet lag. Feeling pretty dingy. Did manage to wear a scarf today to do a few errands. My new flowers of South Africa.  @momasaurus - this Aqua is really flattering, just saying...
> 
> View attachment 3869938
> View attachment 3869939


This is really beautiful. And matching bracelets too


----------



## Moirai

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3869625
> View attachment 3869626
> View attachment 3869627
> View attachment 3869628
> View attachment 3869629
> 
> 5 out of my 28 winter outfits.


I like the pretty colors in your first outfit.Is it a fur cape?


----------



## scarf1

Moirai said:


> This is really beautiful. And matching bracelets too


Thank you!


----------



## bunnycat

scarf1 said:


> Suffering from jet lag. Feeling pretty dingy. Did manage to wear a scarf today to do a few errands. My new flowers of South Africa.  @momasaurus - this Aqua is really flattering, just saying...
> 
> View attachment 3869938
> View attachment 3869939



Though I saw it over in SOTD- just wanted to drop in and say again how stunning this is! (And HI ALL!)


----------



## bunnycat

Joannadyne said:


> Hey everyone! I'm on the other side of the gig now! I can't believe it's over. Thanks for everyone's wardrobe votes - I wound up wearing the gray jacket to Day One of the Expo with H2O around my neck, and wore the white jacket to moderate. I'm so glad I did it - I learned a lot through the whole process. I did hit a couple of snags.  I forgot that I had PowerPoint slides when I started speaking so I had to backtrack a wee bit. I also realized that I need to learn the fine art of shutting up a panelist when they start to ramble! Also, one of them recited a religious poem which he didn't do in last week's run through (wtf, dude??) and I very well couldn't stop him in this middle of the recitation or I'd look incredibly rude. Thankfully it wasn't a long poem. I was also surprised that the real panel discussion wasn't nearly as animated/interesting as the dress rehearsal! Everyone was just a bit more subdued. I'll have to remember that for next time and try to compensate. Anyway, I'm just glad it's finally over. I literally had three hours sleep the past couple of nights due to this and other work commitments and after a dinner event tonight, I know I will be able to slip into a deep slumber!!
> 
> Genie, here's a close up of the white jacket - didn't have time to post it until now
> View attachment 3869285
> 
> 
> I am having fun reading about everyone's travels and cooking experiments.



Congrats Joannadyne on your success- you've earned a little rest for sure it sounds like! Exhausting!


----------



## Pirula

Well done joannadyne!!!  [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Joannadyne

momasaurus said:


> Hooray and congrats that it went well!! I'm sure you looked stunning.





gracekelly said:


> Firstly, love the jacket on you!  Perhaps the run through ahead of time took away  the spontaneity   from the panel.  Really the person with a religious poem!   Sounds like it was a great success and to quote Fernando, "you looked marvelous!"  Congrats!





Cordeliere said:


> Congrats on successfully handling this big responsibility with style.





Moirai said:


> Congrats! Now you can celebrate!





Genie27 said:


> Congratulations!! Sounds like it went very well! Love the white jacket with your skin tone.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Joannadyne congratulations on your panel. Well done. Get some rest..





bunnycat said:


> Congrats Joannadyne on your success- you've earned a little rest for sure it sounds like! Exhausting!





Pirula said:


> Well done joannadyne!!!  [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]



Thank you all! I definitely felt all your good wishes for me! Here we all are:



Also, interesting factoid I learned and included in my intro. Since 1851, there have only been about 20 seasons without a serious hurricane hitting Florida. I honestly don't know how you Floridian handle it!


----------



## Moirai

Joannadyne said:


> Thank you all! I definitely felt all your good wishes for me! Here we all are:
> View attachment 3870403
> 
> 
> Also, interesting factoid I learned and included in my intro. Since 1851, there have only been about 20 seasons without a serious hurricane hitting Florida. I honestly don't know how you Floridian handle it!


You look beautiful, Joanna


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Moirai said:


> I like the pretty colors in your first outfit.Is it a fur cape?



Yup.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Gosh that is a beautiful outfit, joannadyne, I wish I had a sharp looking jacket like that!


----------



## EmileH

You look so beautiful professional and in control Joanna! Well done.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look so beautiful professional and in control Joanna! Well done.


+1


----------



## FizzyWater

gracekelly said:


> lo! You never find things when you want them.  This site probably didn't exist the last time you looked for the slow cooker.  Don't feel bad.  Is it still worth it to you to purchase?
> 
> I had a Romertopf  and used exactly   one time and I think I gave it away.  I will have to look.



I have to think about it.  Again, the BF (the electrical engineer) has agita about things running when we're not here, so I'd only be able to use it overnight/weekends.

I will definitely keep that website in mind.  Right now I'm panicking about getting ready for my stuff to arrive (and budgeting for customs - argh).  I may have head space for fun stuff again in... January?


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Also, interesting factoid I learned and included in my intro. Since 1851, there have only been about 20 seasons without a serious hurricane hitting Florida. I honestly don't know how you Floridian handle it!



And speaking of hurricanes, I feel like sharing a post hurricane update.   I just can't believe how long it is taking to getting over Irma, both emotionally and in terms of dealing with the destruction and preparing for the next one.  And our area of Florida experienced only minor damage.   I have noticed I am emotionally raw and go from 0 to 100 emotionally in a nano second.   Now when my friends ask me how I am, I just answer "bat sh*t crazy."   Hearing that,  everyone else admits they feel crazy too and that they think everyone is acting crazy.   Our tenants are even still frazzled.  It is like a collective, low grade PTSD.

All the people who sell things involved in repair or prevention are swamped.  Irma hit us Sept 9 and we could not get anyone out to give us an estimate to replace a fence that blew over until Oct 18.   We are going to purchase a generator for next time and we couldn't get an appointment for a salesman to come out until Dec 2.    There are still huge piles of brush at the curb in some parts of town from trees that fell or limbs that were broken.  

We are in the process of taking out trees that would have been a problem if Irma had been cat 5 when she hit here.  This past week, we removed 3 palms that are 2 stories high and are too close to the roof of our apartment building.   Next week we are scheduled to remove a 3 story cypress tree that in front of a rental house.   That house is in a high wind zone and if the tree went down it would split the house in half.  The removal of that tree alone will cost us $3,700.   It is so annoying to spend money on something like that.   And we have still have other fence lines to trim  back where the neighbor has big oak trees that the limbs grow over our property. 

It is so annoying to spend money to prepare for a cat 5 hurricane that may never come.   But I keep telling DH we have to do all this.  This time, white we lost power for days, we didn't lose water and sewage.   But we could next time.   So I am starting to squirrel away jugs of water.  And for that, we have to install storage racks in the garage.  

Irma was my trainer hurricane.   There was a lot of stuff about hurricanes I just didn't know.  I don't ever again want to be in the position we were in  with Irma, where we did everything we could short term to prepare and it wasn't enough.   You can't remove limbs and trees at the last minute.     You can't buy a generator at the last minute.   If you don't already have a stash of plywood, you can't board windows because the stores sell out a week in advance.    Our house is a fortress with huricane impact windows.  With our rental properties and the attention each one needs, it feels like this is dragging on forever.  It would be easy as time passes not to do all of this stuff, but I really don't want to be in the projected path of another big one and say "I woulda, coulda, shoulda".   And I feel like I can't rest emotionally until every prep thing that I think needs to be done is done at every property. 

While this is not a fun sharing, I do think it is interesting what people go through before and after.  Hurricanes were just something I watched on the news.   I had no idea so much was involved.  I figured as long as house was build to survive, we would be ok.  I was so wrong.   I am not sorry to have moved to FL.   It is always something everywhere, whether it is earthquakes, fires, tornadoes, flood.   Mother Nature can be one mean lady. 

Since all posts should have pictures, here is a picture of the impending $3700 tree removal from the rental house.  You can see the brown not-picked-up brush on the curb from the storm damage to other growing things at that location.   That pile has grown since the picture was taken.  The limbs have been joins by the sections of blown over fence.  To get a sense of how big that tree is, compare it to the truck in the driveway.


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> I have to open pretty much every cabinet just to get dressed.



This!!! Reminds me of my first attempt at packing in the travel cubes - opening 6 separate pouches to create an outfit. 

I have a set of stacked drawers (ikea Alex) that house all my underpinnings and I find it super efficient to work my way down - scarves, accessories, bras, undies, socks, tights, specialty items. But the closet....and daily use shoes/boots and coats that are strewn about my entryway...good thing I live solo. 

Joanna, I love your outfit - the colour makes for a commanding presence. And the jacket fits beautifully - the light texture adds visual interest. This one is a keeper.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> Thank you darling but it took my family long enough to escape xxx



Somehow, I could sense it. 
Mine were not that lucky.


----------



## Genie27

@Cordeliere wow, that tree is huge!!! Understandable about the post hurricane mental toll - I’ve had similar post-event issues and it takes a while to feel emotionally stable again. Be kind to yourself, my dear - I know you have a long list of to-dos, it’s not necessary to have them all done in the blink of an eye. Just one step in front of the other and you will make progress.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> And speaking of hurricanes, I feel like sharing a post hurricane update.   I just can't believe how long it is taking to getting over Irma, both emotionally and in terms of dealing with the destruction and preparing for the next one.  And our area of Florida experienced only minor damage.   I have noticed I am emotionally raw and go from 0 to 100 emotionally in a nano second.   Now when my friends ask me how I am, I just answer "bat sh*t crazy."   Hearing that,  everyone else admits they feel crazy too and that they think everyone is acting crazy.   Our tenants are even still frazzled.  It is like a collective, low grade PTSD.
> 
> All the people who sell things involved in repair or prevention are swamped.  Irma hit us Sept 9 and we could not get anyone out to give us an estimate to replace a fence that blew over until Oct 18.   We are going to purchase a generator for next time and we couldn't get an appointment for a salesman to come out until Dec 2.    There are still huge piles of brush at the curb in some parts of town from trees that fell or limbs that were broken.
> 
> We are in the process of taking out trees that would have been a problem if Irma had been cat 5 when she hit here.  This past week, we removed 3 palms that are 2 stories high and are too close to the roof of our apartment building.   Next week we are scheduled to remove a 3 story cypress tree that in front of a rental house.   That house is in a high wind zone and if the tree went down it would split the house in half.  The removal of that tree alone will cost us $3,700.   It is so annoying to spend money on something like that.   And we have still have other fence lines to trim  back where the neighbor has big oak trees that the limbs grow over our property.
> 
> It is so annoying to spend money to prepare for a cat 5 hurricane that may never come.   But I keep telling DH we have to do all this.  This time, white we lost power for days, we didn't lose water and sewage.   But we could next time.   So I am starting to squirrel away jugs of water.  And for that, we have to install storage racks in the garage.
> 
> Irma was my trainer hurricane.   There was a lot of stuff about hurricanes I just didn't know.  I don't ever again want to be in the position we were in  with Irma, where we did everything we could short term to prepare and it wasn't enough.   You can't remove limbs and trees at the last minute.     You can't buy a generator at the last minute.   If you don't already have a stash of plywood, you can't board windows because the stores sell out a week in advance.    Our house is a fortress with huricane impact windows.  With our rental properties and the attention each one needs, it feels like this is dragging on forever.  It would be easy as time passes not to do all of this stuff, but I really don't want to be in the projected path of another big one and say "I woulda, coulda, shoulda".   And I feel like I can't rest emotionally until every prep thing that I think needs to be done is done at every property.
> 
> While this is not a fun sharing, I do think it is interesting what people go through before and after.  Hurricanes were just something I watched on the news.   I had no idea so much was involved.  I figured as long as house was build to survive, we would be ok.  I was so wrong.   I am not sorry to have moved to FL.   It is always something everywhere, whether it is earthquakes, fires, tornadoes, flood.   Mother Nature can be one mean lady.
> 
> Since all posts should have pictures, here is a picture of the impending $3700 tree removal from the rental house.  You can see the brown not-picked-up brush on the curb from the storm damage to other growing things at that location.   That pile has grown since the picture was taken.  The limbs have been joins by the sections of blown over fence.  To get a sense of how big that tree is, compare it to the truck in the driveway.
> View attachment 3870603


Thanks for sharing, Corde. That's a big tree. I can see why it is a risk to the house. You are smart to plan ahead. I'm sure everything will work out, just takes time and patience as you know. I have to say the news coverage of the hurricane was excellent and I learned a lot from following the events in Florida.


----------



## bunnycat

Cordeliere said:


> And speaking of hurricanes, I feel like sharing a post hurricane update.   I just can't believe how long it is taking to getting over Irma, both emotionally and in terms of dealing with the destruction and preparing for the next one.  And our area of Florida experienced only minor damage.   I have noticed I am emotionally raw and go from 0 to 100 emotionally in a nano second.   Now when my friends ask me how I am, I just answer "bat sh*t crazy."   Hearing that,  everyone else admits they feel crazy too and that they think everyone is acting crazy.   Our tenants are even still frazzled.  It is like a collective, low grade PTSD.
> 
> All the people who sell things involved in repair or prevention are swamped.  Irma hit us Sept 9 and we could not get anyone out to give us an estimate to replace a fence that blew over until Oct 18.   We are going to purchase a generator for next time and we couldn't get an appointment for a salesman to come out until Dec 2.    There are still huge piles of brush at the curb in some parts of town from trees that fell or limbs that were broken.
> 
> We are in the process of taking out trees that would have been a problem if Irma had been cat 5 when she hit here.  This past week, we removed 3 palms that are 2 stories high and are too close to the roof of our apartment building.   Next week we are scheduled to remove a 3 story cypress tree that in front of a rental house.   That house is in a high wind zone and if the tree went down it would split the house in half.  The removal of that tree alone will cost us $3,700.   It is so annoying to spend money on something like that.   And we have still have other fence lines to trim  back where the neighbor has big oak trees that the limbs grow over our property.
> 
> It is so annoying to spend money to prepare for a cat 5 hurricane that may never come.   But I keep telling DH we have to do all this.  This time, white we lost power for days, we didn't lose water and sewage.   But we could next time.   So I am starting to squirrel away jugs of water.  And for that, we have to install storage racks in the garage.
> 
> Irma was my trainer hurricane.   There was a lot of stuff about hurricanes I just didn't know.  I don't ever again want to be in the position we were in  with Irma, where we did everything we could short term to prepare and it wasn't enough.   You can't remove limbs and trees at the last minute.     You can't buy a generator at the last minute.   If you don't already have a stash of plywood, you can't board windows because the stores sell out a week in advance.    Our house is a fortress with huricane impact windows.  With our rental properties and the attention each one needs, it feels like this is dragging on forever.  It would be easy as time passes not to do all of this stuff, but I really don't want to be in the projected path of another big one and say "I woulda, coulda, shoulda".   And I feel like I can't rest emotionally until every prep thing that I think needs to be done is done at every property.
> 
> While this is not a fun sharing, I do think it is interesting what people go through before and after.  Hurricanes were just something I watched on the news.   I had no idea so much was involved.  I figured as long as house was build to survive, we would be ok.  I was so wrong.   I am not sorry to have moved to FL.   It is always something everywhere, whether it is earthquakes, fires, tornadoes, flood.   Mother Nature can be one mean lady.
> 
> Since all posts should have pictures, here is a picture of the impending $3700 tree removal from the rental house.  You can see the brown not-picked-up brush on the curb from the storm damage to other growing things at that location.   That pile has grown since the picture was taken.  The limbs have been joins by the sections of blown over fence.  To get a sense of how big that tree is, compare it to the truck in the driveway.
> View attachment 3870603



Cordie- that tree is HUGE! You are right to bring it down. I'd  have fear of that tree too. Here in TX we get tornados, so I am always paying attention to potential wind driven projectiles like that. And thank you for sharing your story too. It hopefully is a bit of an emotional cleansing for you too to do that. Easy does it, one bit at a time and things will get done.


----------



## Cordeliere

bunnycat said:


> And thank you for sharing your story too. It hopefully is a bit of an emotional cleansing for you too to do that.



It does feel good to share.   I had lunch yesterday with a gf.   She and husband own office space that they rent out.    Her tenants are acting nutty too.   It was helpful to realize that everyone, no matter what their responsibilities or age, is suffering PTSD now.   I am not the only crazy person who needs a little accommodation and tolerance now.


----------



## EmileH

Hi friends, I haven’t had much time to post later. I’m reporting live from the hair salon in New York where I came for my color second opinion. 

So far I can say that the salon is much more luxurious than the one in Boston. (People in Boston know nothing of luxury.) The colorist is awesome. Her opinion without prompting was that I do not need highlights at all. My hair looked washed out and was being damaged by them. She wants to bring it closer to my natural color but with a hint more of warmth.  She is giving demipermanent color a try before jumping in with permanent. No more highlights! [emoji322][emoji322] and she will do a treatment to help with the texture. I was only going to color today but I liked what she and the stylist said so much that I’m going to let them cut it too. 

I will report back later about the results.


----------



## bunnycat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi friends, I haven’t had much time to post later. I’m reporting live from the hair salon in New York where I came for my color second opinion.
> 
> So far I can say that the salon is much more luxurious than the one in Boston. (People in Boston know nothing of luxury.) The colorist is awesome. Her opinion without prompting was that I do not need highlights at all. My hair looked washed out and was being damaged by them. She wants to bring it closer to my natural color but with a hint more of warmth’s She is giving demipermanent color a try before jumping in with permanent. No more highlights! [emoji322][emoji322] and she will do a treatment to help with the texture. I was only going to color today but I liked what she and the stylist said so much that I’m going to let them cut it too.
> 
> I will report back later about the results.



lol Pbp- that must be the problem in my town as well....we're just too hippy to know luxury! Never thought of it that way....


----------



## EmileH

bunnycat said:


> lol Pbp- that must be the problem in my town as well....we're just too hippy to know luxury! Never thought of it that way....



Bunny cat I think I remember which town you are in in TX. If so it’s waaayyy more luxurious than Boston.  Boston has this yankee puritanical streak that runs directly counter to luxury. Except the Chanel store.  They get it.


----------



## bunnycat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Bunny cat I think I remember which town you are in in TX. If so it’s waaayyy more luxurious than Boston.  Boston has this yankee puritanical streak that runs directly counter to luxury. Except the Chanel store.  They get it.



Lol- maybe Dallas, but Austin?  It's definitely hippy puritanical. And the other half is hipster central. In general here It's ok to splurge repeatedly on world travel, your own microbrewing setup, purchasing an overpriced remodel in a hip area of town, and music festivals, but anyone caught admiring designer goods gets a side eye and labeled "shallow". Don't get me wrong, I still love my home town, but I like it here on tpf too, where people get scarves as wearable art.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> I have to think about it.  Again, the BF (the electrical engineer) has agita about things running when we're not here, so I'd only be able to use it overnight/weekends.
> 
> I will definitely keep that website in mind.  Right now I'm panicking about getting ready for my stuff to arrive (and budgeting for customs - argh).  I may have head space for fun stuff again in... January?



I love the term headspace. Precisely what makes me crazy when it is lacking. Also the phrase "I can't hear myself think!"


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> And speaking of hurricanes, I feel like sharing a post hurricane update.   I just can't believe how long it is taking to getting over Irma, both emotionally and in terms of dealing with the destruction and preparing for the next one.  And our area of Florida experienced only minor damage.   I have noticed I am emotionally raw and go from 0 to 100 emotionally in a nano second.   Now when my friends ask me how I am, I just answer "bat sh*t crazy."   Hearing that,  everyone else admits they feel crazy too and that they think everyone is acting crazy.   Our tenants are even still frazzled.  It is like a collective, low grade PTSD.
> 
> All the people who sell things involved in repair or prevention are swamped.  Irma hit us Sept 9 and we could not get anyone out to give us an estimate to replace a fence that blew over until Oct 18.   We are going to purchase a generator for next time and we couldn't get an appointment for a salesman to come out until Dec 2.    There are still huge piles of brush at the curb in some parts of town from trees that fell or limbs that were broken.
> 
> We are in the process of taking out trees that would have been a problem if Irma had been cat 5 when she hit here.  This past week, we removed 3 palms that are 2 stories high and are too close to the roof of our apartment building.   Next week we are scheduled to remove a 3 story cypress tree that in front of a rental house.   That house is in a high wind zone and if the tree went down it would split the house in half.  The removal of that tree alone will cost us $3,700.   It is so annoying to spend money on something like that.   And we have still have other fence lines to trim  back where the neighbor has big oak trees that the limbs grow over our property.
> 
> It is so annoying to spend money to prepare for a cat 5 hurricane that may never come.   But I keep telling DH we have to do all this.  This time, white we lost power for days, we didn't lose water and sewage.   But we could next time.   So I am starting to squirrel away jugs of water.  And for that, we have to install storage racks in the garage.
> 
> Irma was my trainer hurricane.   There was a lot of stuff about hurricanes I just didn't know.  I don't ever again want to be in the position we were in  with Irma, where we did everything we could short term to prepare and it wasn't enough.   You can't remove limbs and trees at the last minute.     You can't buy a generator at the last minute.   If you don't already have a stash of plywood, you can't board windows because the stores sell out a week in advance.    Our house is a fortress with huricane impact windows.  With our rental properties and the attention each one needs, it feels like this is dragging on forever.  It would be easy as time passes not to do all of this stuff, but I really don't want to be in the projected path of another big one and say "I woulda, coulda, shoulda".   And I feel like I can't rest emotionally until every prep thing that I think needs to be done is done at every property.
> 
> While this is not a fun sharing, I do think it is interesting what people go through before and after.  Hurricanes were just something I watched on the news.   I had no idea so much was involved.  I figured as long as house was build to survive, we would be ok.  I was so wrong.   I am not sorry to have moved to FL.   It is always something everywhere, whether it is earthquakes, fires, tornadoes, flood.   Mother Nature can be one mean lady.
> 
> Since all posts should have pictures, here is a picture of the impending $3700 tree removal from the rental house.  You can see the brown not-picked-up brush on the curb from the storm damage to other growing things at that location.   That pile has grown since the picture was taken.  The limbs have been joins by the sections of blown over fence.  To get a sense of how big that tree is, compare it to the truck in the driveway.
> View attachment 3870603



Ugh. I feel your pain. These are all good preventive measures, and smart and necessary.  Same here with tree removal. It is sooooo expensive. I live in the woods with lots of overhanging and fast growing trees! It just gets worse.

But I'm surprised to hear that Irma was your first hurricane. I thought you had been in Florida for a while.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> And speaking of hurricanes, I feel like sharing a post hurricane update.   I just can't believe how long it is taking to getting over Irma, both emotionally and in terms of dealing with the destruction and preparing for the next one.  And our area of Florida experienced only minor damage.   I have noticed I am emotionally raw and go from 0 to 100 emotionally in a nano second.   Now when my friends ask me how I am, I just answer "bat sh*t crazy."   Hearing that,  everyone else admits they feel crazy too and that they think everyone is acting crazy.   Our tenants are even still frazzled.  It is like a collective, low grade PTSD.
> 
> All the people who sell things involved in repair or prevention are swamped.  Irma hit us Sept 9 and we could not get anyone out to give us an estimate to replace a fence that blew over until Oct 18.   We are going to purchase a generator for next time and we couldn't get an appointment for a salesman to come out until Dec 2.    There are still huge piles of brush at the curb in some parts of town from trees that fell or limbs that were broken.
> 
> We are in the process of taking out trees that would have been a problem if Irma had been cat 5 when she hit here.  This past week, we removed 3 palms that are 2 stories high and are too close to the roof of our apartment building.   Next week we are scheduled to remove a 3 story cypress tree that in front of a rental house.   That house is in a high wind zone and if the tree went down it would split the house in half.  The removal of that tree alone will cost us $3,700.   It is so annoying to spend money on something like that.   And we have still have other fence lines to trim  back where the neighbor has big oak trees that the limbs grow over our property.
> 
> It is so annoying to spend money to prepare for a cat 5 hurricane that may never come.   But I keep telling DH we have to do all this.  This time, white we lost power for days, we didn't lose water and sewage.   But we could next time.   So I am starting to squirrel away jugs of water.  And for that, we have to install storage racks in the garage.
> 
> Irma was my trainer hurricane.   There was a lot of stuff about hurricanes I just didn't know.  I don't ever again want to be in the position we were in  with Irma, where we did everything we could short term to prepare and it wasn't enough.   You can't remove limbs and trees at the last minute.     You can't buy a generator at the last minute.   If you don't already have a stash of plywood, you can't board windows because the stores sell out a week in advance.    Our house is a fortress with huricane impact windows.  With our rental properties and the attention each one needs, it feels like this is dragging on forever.  It would be easy as time passes not to do all of this stuff, but I really don't want to be in the projected path of another big one and say "I woulda, coulda, shoulda".   And I feel like I can't rest emotionally until every prep thing that I think needs to be done is done at every property.
> 
> While this is not a fun sharing, I do think it is interesting what people go through before and after.  Hurricanes were just something I watched on the news.   I had no idea so much was involved.  I figured as long as house was build to survive, we would be ok.  I was so wrong.   I am not sorry to have moved to FL.   It is always something everywhere, whether it is earthquakes, fires, tornadoes, flood.   Mother Nature can be one mean lady.
> 
> Since all posts should have pictures, here is a picture of the impending $3700 tree removal from the rental house.  You can see the brown not-picked-up brush on the curb from the storm damage to other growing things at that location.   That pile has grown since the picture was taken.  The limbs have been joins by the sections of blown over fence.  To get a sense of how big that tree is, compare it to the truck in the driveway.
> View attachment 3870603


I know from a FL friend that the workmen are price gouging for tree removal and repair.  I was shocked at what they were charging her.  Are you looking at portable generator or the big one that powers the entire house?  DH and I go through the generator debate every year and have done nothing.  I just want something that I can use to run a pump to empty the pool if it gets too high and the power is off.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi friends, I haven’t had much time to post later. I’m reporting live from the hair salon in New York where I came for my color second opinion.
> 
> So far I can say that the salon is much more luxurious than the one in Boston. (People in Boston know nothing of luxury.) The colorist is awesome. Her opinion without prompting was that I do not need highlights at all. My hair looked washed out and was being damaged by them. She wants to bring it closer to my natural color but with a hint more of warmth.  She is giving demipermanent color a try before jumping in with permanent. No more highlights! [emoji322][emoji322] and she will do a treatment to help with the texture. I was only going to color today but I liked what she and the stylist said so much that I’m going to let them cut it too.
> 
> I will report back later about the results.



Cant wait to hear how this turns out! If you are happy with results, can you share the name of the salon with me? I will soon be in desperate need for a lead on a good NYC salon.



momasaurus said:


> Ugh. I feel your pain. These are all good preventive measures, and smart and necessary.  Same here with tree removal. It is sooooo expensive. I live in the woods with lots of overhanging and fast growing trees! It just gets worse.
> 
> But I'm surprised to hear that Irma was your first hurricane. I thought you had been in Florida for a while.


This is like a Murphy's Law situation. If you take no preventative measures for future hurricanes, it is almost certain "the big one" will come and destroy everything. If you take the measures and spend all that money getting prepared, then of course years will go by with no serious hurricane threats..just how life works!


----------



## cafecreme15

Also I visited “my” beloved sunflowers at the museum last night!


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> And speaking of hurricanes, I feel like sharing a post hurricane update.   I just can't believe how long it is taking to getting over Irma, both emotionally and in terms of dealing with the destruction and preparing for the next one.  And our area of Florida experienced only minor damage.   I have noticed I am emotionally raw and go from 0 to 100 emotionally in a nano second.   Now when my friends ask me how I am, I just answer "bat sh*t crazy."   Hearing that,  everyone else admits they feel crazy too and that they think everyone is acting crazy.   Our tenants are even still frazzled.  It is like a collective, low grade PTSD.
> 
> All the people who sell things involved in repair or prevention are swamped.  Irma hit us Sept 9 and we could not get anyone out to give us an estimate to replace a fence that blew over until Oct 18.   We are going to purchase a generator for next time and we couldn't get an appointment for a salesman to come out until Dec 2.    There are still huge piles of brush at the curb in some parts of town from trees that fell or limbs that were broken.
> 
> We are in the process of taking out trees that would have been a problem if Irma had been cat 5 when she hit here.  This past week, we removed 3 palms that are 2 stories high and are too close to the roof of our apartment building.   Next week we are scheduled to remove a 3 story cypress tree that in front of a rental house.   That house is in a high wind zone and if the tree went down it would split the house in half.  The removal of that tree alone will cost us $3,700.   It is so annoying to spend money on something like that.   And we have still have other fence lines to trim  back where the neighbor has big oak trees that the limbs grow over our property.
> 
> It is so annoying to spend money to prepare for a cat 5 hurricane that may never come.   But I keep telling DH we have to do all this.  This time, white we lost power for days, we didn't lose water and sewage.   But we could next time.   So I am starting to squirrel away jugs of water.  And for that, we have to install storage racks in the garage.
> 
> Irma was my trainer hurricane.   There was a lot of stuff about hurricanes I just didn't know.  I don't ever again want to be in the position we were in  with Irma, where we did everything we could short term to prepare and it wasn't enough.   You can't remove limbs and trees at the last minute.     You can't buy a generator at the last minute.   If you don't already have a stash of plywood, you can't board windows because the stores sell out a week in advance.    Our house is a fortress with huricane impact windows.  With our rental properties and the attention each one needs, it feels like this is dragging on forever.  It would be easy as time passes not to do all of this stuff, but I really don't want to be in the projected path of another big one and say "I woulda, coulda, shoulda".   And I feel like I can't rest emotionally until every prep thing that I think needs to be done is done at every property.
> 
> While this is not a fun sharing, I do think it is interesting what people go through before and after.  Hurricanes were just something I watched on the news.   I had no idea so much was involved.  I figured as long as house was build to survive, we would be ok.  I was so wrong.   I am not sorry to have moved to FL.   It is always something everywhere, whether it is earthquakes, fires, tornadoes, flood.   Mother Nature can be one mean lady.
> 
> Since all posts should have pictures, here is a picture of the impending $3700 tree removal from the rental house.  You can see the brown not-picked-up brush on the curb from the storm damage to other growing things at that location.   That pile has grown since the picture was taken.  The limbs have been joins by the sections of blown over fence.  To get a sense of how big that tree is, compare it to the truck in the driveway.
> View attachment 3870603



Thanks for sharing that.  Probably collective PTSD is pretty accurate.  You all went through a lot, and you're still going through it in many ways, and seeing the effects as a constant reminder.  I've heard that after Charlie directly hit Punta Gorda, there was much the same feeling.  It sounds as if it is not until quite a while later, after things have been cleaned up, rebuilt, and improvements have been put into place that a community is able to breathe that sigh of relief.   You're handling a really disturbing situation with tremendous grace.


----------



## prepster

So I am on my own for a few days and I have a Butternut squash (which seemed like a good idea at the time ) sitting on the kitchen counter.  What's the deal with squash?  They are so hard you could probably build a house out of them.      ( I wonder if that's been done?) 

Am I going to have get out the chainsaw?  I should have just ordered pizza.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> So I am on my own for a few days and I have a Butternut squash (which seemed like a good idea at the time ) sitting on the kitchen counter.  What's the deal with squash?  They are so hard you could probably build a house out of them.      ( I wonder if that's been done?)
> 
> Am I going to have get out the chainsaw?  I should have just ordered pizza.


Enjoy your “me” time. I have no advice on the squash but pizza always sounds good to me


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> So I am on my own for a few days and I have a Butternut squash (which seemed like a good idea at the time ) sitting on the kitchen counter.  What's the deal with squash?  They are so hard you could probably build a house out of them.      ( I wonder if that's been done?)
> 
> Am I going to have get out the chainsaw?  I should have just ordered pizza.


Bake it in a water bath or micorwave to soften  so you do't need the chain saw.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> But I'm surprised to hear that Irma was your first hurricane. I thought you had been in Florida for a while.



We have been here 3 and a half years.   Last year there was the one that grazed the east coast but didn't do much damage.   

My town has not had a direct hit since 1944 but have had a lot of close calls.    Many people believe (1) the bays either North or South of us pull them away from us, or (2) the Indians settled in this area because they knew that hurricanes don't hit here.   

Having a "math brain", I believe in "regression to the mean" and think this all means is we are more likely to get hit.  Good luck doesn't last forever.  When we bought property, we bought in the highest elevations to avoid flooding and only bought concrete block construction rather than wood frame.   This was good prevention, but there were so many other factors I didn't know about.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Also I visited “my” beloved sunflowers at the museum last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3870912


Cafe, I don’t know if I missed this but do you have a favorite art museum?


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Are you looking at portable generator or the big one that powers the entire house?  DH and I go through the generator debate every year and have done nothing.  I just want something that I can use to run a pump to empty the pool if it gets too high and the power is off.



We are going for whole house and one that can run a long time.   I think the generator and transfer switch are going to run 12 grand.  I am leaning toward propane rather than natural gas, so who knows what the tanks will cost.    I know it is tacky to talk about what things cost, and I am only saying this because it is mildly traumatizing to spend that kind of money on something you hope you never use.   Hey, that is a birkin, just sayin.   it was high 80s and very high humidity after Irma.   Talk about something that makes your irritable.   I am not sure my marriage could last another 5 days without electricity.  Some people were without power for 2 weeks.   

You can buy a respectable sized one from Costco that I think would accomplish what you want and more for about 3 grand.   I was thinking about it with the idea of only cooling the downstairs of our house.   I think the really small ones run on gasoline.   There were several families who died after Irma from running gas powered generators inside their house.   So sad.   One of the problems with gas powered generators is you have to make sure you have gas before you need it.  The gas stations run out a week before the storm hits.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Also I visited “my” beloved sunflowers at the museum last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3870912



So beautiful.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> You're handling a really disturbing situation with tremendous grace.



You are too kind.  Like I said, I am bat sh*t crazy.   The most I can claim is that have not killed any of our tenants.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> This is like a Murphy's Law situation. If you take no preventative measures for future hurricanes, it is almost certain "the big one" will come and destroy everything. If you take the measures and spend all that money getting prepared, then of course years will go by with no serious hurricane threats..just how life works!



My sentiments exactly!


----------



## prepster

gracekelly said:


> Bake it in a water bath or micorwave to soften  so you do't need the chain saw.



Thank you!  I found a site that is walking me through.  With pictures thank heavens.  You’re absolutely right—that is one of the recommended approaches—poke with a fork and microwave the whole dang thing for 2 minutes, then slice and peel or cut into halves and bake.  Apparently there is something in/under the skin that some people are allergic to when peeling this type of squash.  I’m thinking that squash are clearly not keen on being eaten.


----------



## Kdwilliamson84

Pocketbook Pup said:


> MSO, did your coat come with the collar or did you buy it separately? I know that you can buy the liners separately. I agree. I use my Burberry trench a lot. The fur collar is a nice touch.


Gorgeous!


----------



## gracekelly

prepster said:


> Thank you!  I found a site that is walking me through.  With pictures thank heavens.  You’re absolutely right—that is one of the recommended approaches—poke with a fork and microwave the whole dang thing for 2 minutes, then slice and peel or cut into halves and bake.  Apparently there is something in/under the skin that some people are allergic to when peeling this type of squash.  I’m thinking that squash are clearly not keen on being eaten.


Back in the days before microwaves were in every kitchen , I bought an acorn squash and did battle with it using a. Chinese cleaver. Until a friend told me about baking the winter squash first, I avoided them like the plague.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

gracekelly said:


> Back in the days before microwaves were in every kitchen , I bought an acorn squash and did battle with it using a. Chinese cleaver. Until a friend told me about baking the winter squash first, I avoided them like the plague.



No kidding.  I just was not smart enough to think of dong that a couple years ago when I got absolutely sick of them.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Cafe, I don’t know if I missed this but do you have a favorite art museum?



My all time favorite is the Philadelphia Museum of Art! It’s a real gem.


----------



## gracekelly

HopelessBagGirl said:


> No kidding.  I just was not smart enough to think of dong that a couple years ago when I got absolutely sick of them.


Trust me, I felt pretty stupid after learning how to deal with that vegetable.   There are now packages of cubed winter squash at the grocery store. I tried them a couple of times, but thought them lacking in flavor.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> My all time favorite is the Philadelphia Museum of Art! It’s a real gem.


 I have family in Philly and have taken our kids to the science museum when they were younger but never been to the art museum. I’ll keep this in mind next time we visit.


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> Suffering from jet lag. Feeling pretty dingy. Did manage to wear a scarf today to do a few errands. My new flowers of South Africa.  @momasaurus - this Aqua is really flattering, just saying...
> 
> View attachment 3869938
> View attachment 3869939


Coould you post that FSA flat and give the cw no. if you have it, scarf1?  TIA!


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme I will message you privately about the salon.

Starting off: they seated me in a beautiful contemporary space. They checked my coat, wrapped my bag in plastic and gave me a little velvet pouch for my earrings. They served a variety of beverages and you could order lunch if you wanted. They were honest and nice. Each person has an assistant who gave a lot of tips on hair care and blow drying my hair. 

This is a work in progress because they didn't want to do anything drastic the first time. The colorist wants to get it a bit deeper and richer but didn't want to do anything too dramatic on her first pass not knowing  my hair well. The stylist thinks it's overlayered and wants to grow them out a bit. I of course have to see how well it grows out and how it falls when I blow dry it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi friends, I haven’t had much time to post later. I’m reporting live from the hair salon in New York where I came for my color second opinion.
> 
> So far I can say that the salon is much more luxurious than the one in Boston. (People in Boston know nothing of luxury.) The colorist is awesome. Her opinion without prompting was that I do not need highlights at all. My hair looked washed out and was being damaged by them. She wants to bring it closer to my natural color but with a hint more of warmth.  She is giving demipermanent color a try before jumping in with permanent. No more highlights! [emoji322][emoji322] and she will do a treatment to help with the texture. I was only going to color today but I liked what she and the stylist said so much that I’m going to let them cut it too.
> 
> I will report back later about the results.


I didn't even know demi-permanent color was still being made.   I know you are a salon person, but I like to dunk things on my head.   I was looking for Clairol's Loving Care (I may be eons out of date in the hair care market) but that doesn't seem to exist anymore.   My hair is going grayer in front and my hairpieces match the side & back but not the front.  So I was looking for a semi-permanent color to see  if that would improve the situation.

Isn't it amazing what a professional can see that a bathroom or dresser mirror simply does not reveal?   It will be exciting to see the reveal, PbP.


----------



## EmileH

Bunnycat, Austin does seem slightly less luxurious than Dallas or Houston. Boston is even worse. I suppose both Austin and Boston are college towns.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Cant wait to hear how this turns out! If you are happy with results, can you share the name of the salon with me? I will soon be in desperate need for a lead on a good NYC salon.
> 
> 
> This is like a Murphy's Law situation. If you take no preventative measures for future hurricanes, it is almost certain "the big one" will come and destroy everything. If you take the measures and spend all that money getting prepared, then of course years will go by with no serious hurricane threats..just how life works!


I agree with your logic altho it's really a form of magical thinking . . . if I do _this_ then _that_ won't occur.  But that's how insurance works.  At least if you do preventative maintenance you minimize the change of nasty surprises.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Back in the days before microwaves were in every kitchen , I bought an acorn squash and did battle with it using a. Chinese cleaver. Until a friend told me about baking the winter squash first, I avoided them like the plague.



Yes, gouge the seeds out, dump some butter and honey in and bake.   Very tasty.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3871358



I like it.  In retrospect I can see that the highlights aged you.   Hurray for the new you.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> I like it.  In retrospect I can see that the highlights aged you.   Hurray for the new you.



Thanks. I agree. They did. My eyes pop more with the darker colors too. It was so worth the trip.


----------



## scarf1

eagle1002us said:


> Coould you post that FSA flat and give the cw no. if you have it, scarf1?  TIA!


Cw11 vert jade/Parme/rose
Here is the pic from h.com


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme I will message you privately about the salon.
> 
> Starting off: they seated me in a beautiful contemporary space. They checked my coat, wrapped my bag in plastic and gave me a little velvet pouch for my earrings. They served a variety of beverages and you could order lunch if you wanted. They were honest and nice. Each person has an assistant who gave a lot of tips on hair care and blow drying my hair.
> 
> This is a work in progress because they didn't want to do anything drastic the first time. The colorist wants to get it a bit deeper and richer but didn't want to do anything too dramatic on her first pass not knowing  my hair well. The stylist thinks it's overlayered and wants to grow them out a bit. I of course have to see how well it grows out and how it falls when I blow dry it.
> 
> View attachment 3871358


Gorgeous color, PbP. I like the layers too. The salon sounds very luxurious. The wrapping of handbag in plastic is interesting. It’s to keep your bag clean and in sight I assume.


----------



## dharma

scarf1 said:


> Cw11 vert jade/Parme/rose
> Here is the pic from h.com
> View attachment 3871380


Scarf1, this is incredible! Against my resolve to not buy 90’s, I saw the mauve colorway and fell in love. I’ve been wearing it like crazy, and I adore it. But if I had seen yours, my head would have exploded from the choice. I may have to just take a peek in person,


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme I will message you privately about the salon.
> 
> Starting off: they seated me in a beautiful contemporary space. They checked my coat, wrapped my bag in plastic and gave me a little velvet pouch for my earrings. They served a variety of beverages and you could order lunch if you wanted. They were honest and nice. Each person has an assistant who gave a lot of tips on hair care and blow drying my hair.
> 
> This is a work in progress because they didn't want to do anything drastic the first time. The colorist wants to get it a bit deeper and richer but didn't want to do anything too dramatic on her first pass not knowing  my hair well. The stylist thinks it's overlayered and wants to grow them out a bit. I of course have to see how well it grows out and how it falls when I blow dry it.
> 
> View attachment 3871358


It sounds like a lovely experience, and it looks great! I haven’t highlighted in over a year and want to try something new. Since my length and style is difficult to change, I can play with the color ( and hopefully improve the condition, as a side effect!). I have never found my salon relaxing, quite the opposite. Time for a change!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> It sounds like a lovely experience, and it looks great! I haven’t highlighted in over a year and want to try something new. Since my length and style is difficult to change, I can play with the color ( and hopefully improve the condition, as a side effect!). I have never found my salon relaxing, quite the opposite. Time for a change!



Thanks. Yes sounds like time for a change right? Even mundane chores like this should be as enjoyable as possible. I'm tired of rushing in feeling stressed and sitting in the chair waiting anxiously for when I can get up and run again.


----------



## Joannadyne

@Cordeliere, a big honk-honk to you [emoji847][emoji847] - all the hurricane prep sounds incredibly stressful. But it sounds like you've thought of everything and have a solid plan of attack. You're inspiring me to do the same for earthquakes. Right now I have no plan at all except to pray we don't get a big one.



Genie27 said:


> Joanna, I love your outfit - the colour makes for a commanding presence. And the jacket fits beautifully - the light texture adds visual interest. This one is a keeper.



Thank you, my dear! I am now officially in love with jackets. I went to buy another one today - it was one I tried on and liked a week ago but my size had sold out (plus it wasn't really appropriate for work more for fancy going out) Yesterday, I saw on the web that my size was available at a location within 20 miles of me so I drove out after sleeping in this morning. Well, I snoozed and I losed, the jacket in my size, the last one in the country, sold to a lady just an hour before I got there. D'oh! I should've called to have them hold it. Oh, well. It's ok, though, because I bought a scarf instead, haha!




gracekelly said:


> I know from a FL friend that the workmen are price gouging for tree removal and repair.  I was shocked at what they were charging her.  Are you looking at portable generator or the big one that powers the entire house?  DH and I go through the generator debate every year and have done nothing.  I just want something that I can use to run a pump to empty the pool if it gets too high and the power is off.



Draining off some of the water in an overflowing pool is OK but don't ever empty a pool completely, @gracekelly! If you live in a high water table area and empty it, it'll cause the pool to pop right out of the ground, causing major damage. Also, you could be fined by your local government - some places require special methods/permits for draining pool water. Many times it's due to the chemical content in the water, sometimes it's that the sewage lines can't handle that much water at once, etc, etc. Sometimes there's an environmental impact: There was a case in Calif., I think, where the draining of a pool caused the death of a certain kind of a semi-protected fish in the local stream. So check with your pool service pro first, or better yet, let them handle it. 



prepster said:


> So I am on my own for a few days and I have a Butternut squash (which seemed like a good idea at the time ) sitting on the kitchen counter.  What's the deal with squash?  They are so hard you could probably build a house out of them.      ( I wonder if that's been done?)



Ask and I shall find an answer! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



@pocketbookpup, your hair looks amazing! The color is rich and beautiful. The cut looks lovely, too, judging from just the back. Glad you had such a fantastic experience. 

I had a mini reunion yesterday with some friends that I grew up with. It was so great to reconnect. Best photo we took was a recreation of one from almost 30 years ago. Top photo is me on the right as super-awkward 14 year old (omg, the glasses! What was I thinking?!) with my best friend and we're holding toddlers on our laps. Everyone moved away and 26 years later, those toddlers bumped into each other, fell in love and got married! The bottom photo is us, same pose, last night. My bff and I couldn't get them on our laps though, .


----------



## prepster

Joannadyne said:


> @Cordeliere, a big honk-honk to you [emoji847][emoji847] - all the hurricane prep sounds incredibly stressful. But it sounds like you've thought of everything and have a solid plan of attack. You're inspiring me to do the same for earthquakes. Right now I have no plan at all except to pray we don't get a big one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my dear! I am now officially in love with jackets. I went to buy another one today - it was one I tried on and liked a week ago but my size had sold out (plus it wasn't really appropriate for work more for fancy going out) Yesterday, I saw on the web that my size was available at a location within 20 miles of me so I drove out after sleeping in this morning. Well, I snoozed and I losed, the jacket in my size, the last one in the country, sold to a lady just an hour before I got there. D'oh! I should've called to have them hold it. Oh, well. It's ok, though, because I bought a scarf instead, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draining off some of the water in an overflowing pool is OK but don't ever empty a pool completely, @gracekelly! If you live in a high water table area and empty it, it'll cause the pool to pop right out of the ground, causing major damage. Also, you could be fined by your local government - some places require special methods/permits for draining pool water. Sometimes it's due to the chemical content, sometimes it's that the sewage lines can't handle that much water at once, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask and I shall find an answer! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3871472
> 
> 
> @pocketbookpup, your hair looks amazing! The color is rich and beautiful. The cut looks lovely, too, judging from just the back. Glad you had such a fantastic experience.
> 
> I had a mini reunion yesterday with some friends that I grew up with. It was so great to reconnect. Best photo we took was a recreation of one from almost 30 years ago. Top photo is me on the right as super-awkward 14 year old (omg, the glasses! What was I thinking?!) with my best friend and we're holding toddlers on our laps. Everyone moved away and 26 years later, those toddlers bumped into each other, fell in love and got married! The bottom photo is us, same pose, last night. My bff and I couldn't get them on our laps though, .
> View attachment 3871483



What a great story!  So wonderful that you were able to reunite with your loved ones.   Thanks for the picture of the squash house--who knew?  Lol!


----------



## Moirai

Joannadyne said:


> @Cordeliere, a big honk-honk to you [emoji847][emoji847] - all the hurricane prep sounds incredibly stressful. But it sounds like you've thought of everything and have a solid plan of attack. You're inspiring me to do the same for earthquakes. Right now I have no plan at all except to pray we don't get a big one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my dear! I am now officially in love with jackets. I went to buy another one today - it was one I tried on and liked a week ago but my size had sold out (plus it wasn't really appropriate for work more for fancy going out) Yesterday, I saw on the web that my size was available at a location within 20 miles of me so I drove out after sleeping in this morning. Well, I snoozed and I losed, the jacket in my size, the last one in the country, sold to a lady just an hour before I got there. D'oh! I should've called to have them hold it. Oh, well. It's ok, though, because I bought a scarf instead, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draining off some of the water in an overflowing pool is OK but don't ever empty a pool completely, @gracekelly! If you live in a high water table area and empty it, it'll cause the pool to pop right out of the ground, causing major damage. Also, you could be fined by your local government - some places require special methods/permits for draining pool water. Many times it's due to the chemical content in the water, sometimes it's that the sewage lines can't handle that much water at once, etc, etc. Sometimes there's an environmental impact: There was a case in Calif., I think, where the draining of a pool caused the death of a certain kind of a semi-protected fish in the local stream. So check with your pool service pro first, or better yet, let them handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask and I shall find an answer! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3871472
> 
> 
> @pocketbookpup, your hair looks amazing! The color is rich and beautiful. The cut looks lovely, too, judging from just the back. Glad you had such a fantastic experience.
> 
> I had a mini reunion yesterday with some friends that I grew up with. It was so great to reconnect. Best photo we took was a recreation of one from almost 30 years ago. Top photo is me on the right as super-awkward 14 year old (omg, the glasses! What was I thinking?!) with my best friend and we're holding toddlers on our laps. Everyone moved away and 26 years later, those toddlers bumped into each other, fell in love and got married! The bottom photo is us, same pose, last night. My bff and I couldn't get them on our laps though, .
> View attachment 3871483


Beautiful pics and story! Congrats to your friends and to you for maintaining these long term friendships. They are hard to come by.
Sorry you didn't get your jacket. Am sure you will find another one just as nice.


----------



## prepster

dharma said:


> It sounds like a lovely experience, and it looks great! I haven’t highlighted in over a year and want to try something new. Since my length and style is difficult to change, I can play with the color ( and hopefully improve the condition, as a side effect!). I have never found my salon relaxing, quite the opposite. Time for a change!



I'm always so thrilled when a business shows this kind of attention to detail.  The person who does my hair owns the salon and is an absolute _genius_ with hair, but the salon is not designed well, and the experience there is rather straightforward.  She asks me often what she can do to get more business, and I have suggested each time that she adjust the paint color scheme, but also to put effort into these small, luxuries.  They are not hard to do, or even very expensive, but they really enhance the experience of clients and make people feel cared for.  She hasn't done anything I've suggested.  As good as she is, her business is perpetually struggling because she hasn't fixed the rest of the salon experience.  I'm thinking that some people just understand these things, and some just don't really "get" it.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme I will message you privately about the salon.
> 
> Starting off: they seated me in a beautiful contemporary space. They checked my coat, wrapped my bag in plastic and gave me a little velvet pouch for my earrings. They served a variety of beverages and you could order lunch if you wanted. They were honest and nice. Each person has an assistant who gave a lot of tips on hair care and blow drying my hair.
> 
> This is a work in progress because they didn't want to do anything drastic the first time. The colorist wants to get it a bit deeper and richer but didn't want to do anything too dramatic on her first pass not knowing  my hair well. The stylist thinks it's overlayered and wants to grow them out a bit. I of course have to see how well it grows out and how it falls when I blow dry it.
> 
> View attachment 3871358


Your hair looks gorgeous - glossy and healthy! I love the colour- it pops beautifully on your coat. And for the cut - I agree, the true test of a stylist is how it grows out and how well it looks when you style it at home. It does look like it has great movement.


----------



## cafecreme15

I’m also ready for a change with respect to my hair salon. I don’t feel that the hair dressers there have stayed up to date on new styles and techniques, plus it is also not a relaxing experience. It is as hectic as anything, especially on Friday and Saturday, which are the only days my colorist is there. The women who work at the front reception desk are also so unbelievably rude and incompetent. It is so frustrating to even make an appointment because they are constantly putting you on hold since it’s so busy, and someone else always picks up the phone from the hold so you have to repeat yourself usually no fewer than three times just to try and make an appointment. They pick up the phone saying “[salon name], please hold” and put you on hold before you can even respond. There have been times when I’ve had to quickly yell “NO I WILL NOT HOLD” after having been put on hold 3 different times.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m also ready for a change with respect to my hair salon. I don’t feel that the hair dressers there have stayed up to date on new styles and techniques, plus it is also not a relaxing experience. It is as hectic as anything, especially on Friday and Saturday, which are the only days my colorist is there. The women who work at the front reception desk are also so unbelievably rude and incompetent. It is so frustrating to even make an appointment because they are constantly putting you on hold since it’s so busy, and someone else always picks up the phone from the hold so you have to repeat yourself usually no fewer than three times just to try and make an appointment. They pick up the phone saying “[salon name], please hold” and put you on hold because you can even respond. There have been times when I’ve had to quickly yell “NO I WILL NOT HOLD” after having been out on hold 3 different times.



Oh my that’s awful. The salon owner in Boston has said that he’s having trouble competing for clients as well. He blames in on the blow dry bars. But I think he needs to step up his service for the prices he charges. My colorist annoyed me because he would never look at my hair once it was cut and dried to see how it turned out. And they are charging prices similar to New York. Oh well. Done.


----------



## Genie27

Joannadyne said:


> @Cordeliere, a big honk-honk to you [emoji847][emoji847] - all the hurricane prep sounds incredibly stressful. But it sounds like you've thought of everything and have a solid plan of attack. You're inspiring me to do the same for earthquakes. Right now I have no plan at all except to pray we don't get a big one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my dear! I am now officially in love with jackets. I went to buy another one today - it was one I tried on and liked a week ago but my size had sold out (plus it wasn't really appropriate for work more for fancy going out) Yesterday, I saw on the web that my size was available at a location within 20 miles of me so I drove out after sleeping in this morning. Well, I snoozed and I losed, the jacket in my size, the last one in the country, sold to a lady just an hour before I got there. D'oh! I should've called to have them hold it. Oh, well. It's ok, though, because I bought a scarf instead, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draining off some of the water in an overflowing pool is OK but don't ever empty a pool completely, @gracekelly! If you live in a high water table area and empty it, it'll cause the pool to pop right out of the ground, causing major damage. Also, you could be fined by your local government - some places require special methods/permits for draining pool water. Many times it's due to the chemical content in the water, sometimes it's that the sewage lines can't handle that much water at once, etc, etc. Sometimes there's an environmental impact: There was a case in Calif., I think, where the draining of a pool caused the death of a certain kind of a semi-protected fish in the local stream. So check with your pool service pro first, or better yet, let them handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask and I shall find an answer! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3871472
> 
> 
> @pocketbookpup, your hair looks amazing! The color is rich and beautiful. The cut looks lovely, too, judging from just the back. Glad you had such a fantastic experience.
> 
> I had a mini reunion yesterday with some friends that I grew up with. It was so great to reconnect. Best photo we took was a recreation of one from almost 30 years ago. Top photo is me on the right as super-awkward 14 year old (omg, the glasses! What was I thinking?!) with my best friend and we're holding toddlers on our laps. Everyone moved away and 26 years later, those toddlers bumped into each other, fell in love and got married! The bottom photo is us, same pose, last night. My bff and I couldn't get them on our laps though, .
> View attachment 3871483


That’s a fantastic story! And yes, jackets are addicting - I like how they smarten up a casual summer outfit.


----------



## EmileH

I agree. I love jackets. They are such outfit makers. If you choose well they are versatile and go from casual to dressed up. It’s so easy to keep the rest of your outfit simple and let the jacket take center stage.

I tried the Celine trench on yesterday. They only had a size smaller than I need but I didn’t like it. The belt doesn’t go all the way around and the sleeves look at but silly. So that’s out from my shopping wishlist. I’ll wait to see the offerings next spring.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous color, PbP. I like the layers too. The salon sounds very luxurious. The wrapping of handbag in plastic is interesting. It’s to keep your bag clean and in sight I assume.


I have read horror stories on TPF about H bags near the colour station at salons!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my that’s awful. The salon owner in Boston has said that he’s having trouble competing for clients as well. He blames in on the blow dry bars. But I think he needs to step up his service for the prices he charges. My colorist annoyed me because he would never look at my hair once it was cut and dried to see how it turned out. And they are charging prices similar to New York. Oh well. Done.



I definitely think the blow out bars are a factor. There’s a place I go to where it’s $20, super quick, and they do a great job. Why would I pay $50 at my regular salon for the same blowout + attitude? You are so right that if high end salons want to compete and charge high prices, they must step up the customer service. They will continue losing clients if they don’t heed those clients’ feedback!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

PPup, great result! Did they also do  Olaplex? 
To me, the process is as important as the result. Well, almost as important (I would still prefer good hair over luxury). If I have to go there every 3 weeks and spend a few hours, I want to enjoy it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I recently got highlights after going all natural with my hair for 4 years.  It was a bit ‘much’ in my opinion (too chunky), but I like how it looks from the shoulders down, so since I was planning to do it only once a year max, I think by next spring I will really like the grown out ‘ombre’.  It was really neat to just be with my natural color for the first time in my adult life, and grow it out to see what it looks like after a few years.  But it was just a bit too boring and dark and I wanted some variation.  They used olaplex.  But I could tell my hair was damaged on the ends regardless, so I have been trimming it myself at home (had not had a trim in a year, it’s amazing how seldom you need to tend to your ends if you have long hair and do nothing damaging to it).


----------



## Genie27

@prepster your closet dilemma intrigues me -  is there some way to reorganize into outfits by season and type? It would mess up your pants cabinet but....
All work day outfits in one cabinet, evening in another, casual weekend in a third? It might be more work to be put away after laundering.


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> @Cordeliere, a big honk-honk to you [emoji847][emoji847] - all the hurricane prep sounds incredibly stressful. But it sounds like you've thought of everything and have a solid plan of attack. You're inspiring me to do the same for earthquakes. Right now I have no plan at all except to pray we don't get a big one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my dear! I am now officially in love with jackets. I went to buy another one today - it was one I tried on and liked a week ago but my size had sold out (plus it wasn't really appropriate for work more for fancy going out) Yesterday, I saw on the web that my size was available at a location within 20 miles of me so I drove out after sleeping in this morning. Well, I snoozed and I losed, the jacket in my size, the last one in the country, sold to a lady just an hour before I got there. D'oh! I should've called to have them hold it. Oh, well. It's ok, though, because I bought a scarf instead, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draining off some of the water in an overflowing pool is OK but don't ever empty a pool completely, @gracekelly! If you live in a high water table area and empty it, it'll cause the pool to pop right out of the ground, causing major damage. Also, you could be fined by your local government - some places require special methods/permits for draining pool water. Many times it's due to the chemical content in the water, sometimes it's that the sewage lines can't handle that much water at once, etc, etc. Sometimes there's an environmental impact: There was a case in Calif., I think, where the draining of a pool caused the death of a certain kind of a semi-protected fish in the local stream. So check with your pool service pro first, or better yet, let them handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask and I shall find an answer! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3871472
> 
> 
> @pocketbookpup, your hair looks amazing! The color is rich and beautiful. The cut looks lovely, too, judging from just the back. Glad you had such a fantastic experience.
> 
> I had a mini reunion yesterday with some friends that I grew up with. It was so great to reconnect. Best photo we took was a recreation of one from almost 30 years ago. Top photo is me on the right as super-awkward 14 year old (omg, the glasses! What was I thinking?!) with my best friend and we're holding toddlers on our laps. Everyone moved away and 26 years later, those toddlers bumped into each other, fell in love and got married! The bottom photo is us, same pose, last night. My bff and I couldn't get them on our laps though, .
> View attachment 3871483



That's a film script right there =


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> I had a mini reunion yesterday with some friends that I grew up with. It was so great to reconnect. Best photo we took was a recreation of one from almost 30 years ago. Top photo is me on the right as super-awkward 14 year old (omg, the glasses! What was I thinking?!) with my best friend and we're holding toddlers on our laps. Everyone moved away and 26 years later, those toddlers bumped into each other, fell in love and got married! The bottom photo is us, same pose, last night. My bff and I couldn't get them on our laps though, .
> View attachment 3871483



What a great story.   Who are these mysterious toddlers?  Did you and your bestie have love children while in grade school?


----------



## HavLab

cafecreme15 said:


> Cant wait to hear how this turns out! If you are happy with results, can you share the name of the salon with me? I will soon be in desperate need for a lead on a good NYC salon.
> 
> 
> This is like a Murphy's Law situation. If you take no preventative measures for future hurricanes, it is almost certain "the big one" will come and destroy everything. If you take the measures and spend all that money getting prepared, then of course years will go by with no serious hurricane threats..just how life works!



We have to have a tree removed also.  I'm debating on if I should wait until January for a bid.  I know it is going to be outrageous.  It is/was a strong tree but the neighbor's crappy tree uprooted during Irma and took two huge branches from my tree with it.  Now it looks in trouble and its very close to the house if it were to fall.  I dont think I can get through next year's hurricane season worrying about this tree.


----------



## HavLab

Anyone here familiar with Crimson cashmere in Paris?  I stumbled across it by accident while searching and plan to visit on my next trip.


----------



## EmileH

HavLab said:


> Anyone here familiar with Crimson cashmere in Paris?  I stumbled across it by accident while searching and plan to visit on my next trip.



I’m not familiar but please report back about your experience. 


As far as organizing my closet I like to keep similar items together: skirts, pants jackets, blouses. I group similar styles together and organize each section from light to heavy weight. But I prefer not to limit my ability to mix and match by making set outfits or specifying  items as day, work, or evening. Many of my pieces are seasonless and can be worn for a variety of occasions.


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> What a great story.   Who are these mysterious toddlers?  Did you and your bestie have love children while in grade school?



Our parents all knew each other - we all belonged to the same religion. The little babies were so cute, we held them all the time. The toddlers now live in Calif. as an old married couple. They don't have kids yet but when they do, I will officially not feel old, I will BE old!! Everyone was surprised that these two fell in love. They hadn't kept in touch ever, though their parents intermittently did over the years. I think they were just as surprised to find themselves drawn to each other. Boy Toddler was visiting Girl Toddler's area and all the young uns were supposed to get together as a group. Well, for whatever reason, the group cancelled one by one until only these two were left. So their first reunion since they were tiny kids was also a first date! 

So that's a nice segue for some romance - anyone else have a good meet-cute story?


----------



## cafecreme15

HavLab said:


> Anyone here familiar with Crimson cashmere in Paris?  I stumbled across it by accident while searching and plan to visit on my next trip.


I'm not familiar, but would love to hear about it if you go. I'm always on the lookout for small brands that are unique to one location. My favorite shop for cashmere in Paris is Ateliers de la Maille. They've opened more locations since I discovered them and have a website where they ship internationally. But brick and mortar stores are only in Paris, Belgium, and Luxembourg. 
https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/en/


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> @prepster your closet dilemma intrigues me -  is there some way to reorganize into outfits by season and type? It would mess up your pants cabinet but....
> All work day outfits in one cabinet, evening in another, casual weekend in a third? It might be more work to be put away after laundering.



Thanks Genie!  You gals are so inspiring, I've been thinking about it a lot.   I may not be able to organize like that with the way I'm set up right now...but it would be such a nifty way to get dressed.  Also as PbP noted, I too have crossover clothes that can go from day to evening.  What I might do before a major structural overall is just get the Stylebook app working and put my clothes in it and see how that works out.  Maybe Stylebook will prompt some creative use of space.  I have some time tomorrow so I'll putter around a little...

With the Stylebook app, can you transfer your information between devices--see and work on things on, say, an iPad and a phone?  Or do you have to use only the device that you start with?


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> Thanks Genie!  You gals are so inspiring, I've been thinking about it a lot.   I may not be able to organize like that with the way I'm set up right now...but it would be such a nifty way to get dressed.  Also as PbP noted, I too have crossover clothes that can go from day to evening.  What I might do before a major structural overall is just get the Stylebook app working and put my clothes in it and see how that works out.  Maybe Stylebook will prompt some creative use of space.  I have some time tomorrow so I'll putter around a little...
> 
> With the Stylebook app, can you transfer your information between devices--see and work on things on, say, an iPad and a phone?  Or do you have to use only the device that you start with?


I think you can sync an iPhone with the iPad - would be handy to have an iPad in the closet, with larger screen and the iPhone for on the fly use.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I think you can sync an iPhone with the iPad - would be handy to have an iPad in the closet, with larger screen and the iPhone for on the fly use.



Thanks!  That's what I was thinking as well.  I have an old iPad that could be mounted to the wall.  I'll look into that...


----------



## Genie27

I never thought a large closet would be a negative but I guess it could in terms of efficiency. 

And the iPad in the closet would be like Cher’s closet in clueless...


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> I think you can sync an iPhone with the iPad - would be handy to have an iPad in the closet, with larger screen and the iPhone for on the fly use.



Yes you can! And it’s easy, and you can sync multiple items. 
(Currently hunkering down in the basement as there are tornado warnings in the area so can’t be more specific with instructions)


----------



## JolieS

HavLab said:


> Anyone here familiar with Crimson cashmere in Paris?  I stumbled across it by accident while searching and plan to visit on my next trip.



Luscious, comfy, cosy cashmeres for at-home or very casual wear IMO. Eric Bompard is still my favourite - a family-run French business.


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> Scarf1, this is incredible! Against my resolve to not buy 90’s, I saw the mauve colorway and fell in love. I’ve been wearing it like crazy, and I adore it. But if I had seen yours, my head would have exploded from the choice. I may have to just take a peek in person,


There is an entire drawer-full at Madison! They are very very pretty. i resisted for the moment, but I'm sure this scarf will find its way to me....


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Boy Toddler was visiting Girl Toddler's area and all the young uns were supposed to get together as a group. Well, for whatever reason, the group cancelled one by one until only these two were left. So their first reunion since they were tiny kids was also a first date!



If that is not fate, I don't know what is.    Thanks for sharing the story.   I think we all enjoyed it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I never thought a large closet would be a negative but I guess it could in terms of efficiency.
> 
> And the iPad in the closet would be like Cher’s closet in clueless...



Yes.  I want that closet.


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> @Cordeliere, a big honk-honk to you [emoji847][emoji847] - all the hurricane prep sounds incredibly stressful. But it sounds like you've thought of everything and have a solid plan of attack. You're inspiring me to do the same for earthquakes. Right now I have no plan at all except to pray we don't get a big one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my dear! I am now officially in love with jackets. I went to buy another one today - it was one I tried on and liked a week ago but my size had sold out (plus it wasn't really appropriate for work more for fancy going out) Yesterday, I saw on the web that my size was available at a location within 20 miles of me so I drove out after sleeping in this morning. Well, I snoozed and I losed, the jacket in my size, the last one in the country, sold to a lady just an hour before I got there. D'oh! I should've called to have them hold it. Oh, well. It's ok, though, because I bought a scarf instead, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draining off some of the water in an overflowing pool is OK but don't ever empty a pool completely, @gracekelly! If you live in a high water table area and empty it, it'll cause the pool to pop right out of the ground, causing major damage. Also, you could be fined by your local government - some places require special methods/permits for draining pool water. Many times it's due to the chemical content in the water, sometimes it's that the sewage lines can't handle that much water at once, etc, etc. Sometimes there's an environmental impact: There was a case in Calif., I think, where the draining of a pool caused the death of a certain kind of a semi-protected fish in the local stream. So check with your pool service pro first, or better yet, let them handle it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask and I shall find an answer! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3871472
> 
> 
> @pocketbookpup, your hair looks amazing! The color is rich and beautiful. The cut looks lovely, too, judging from just the back. Glad you had such a fantastic experience.
> 
> I had a mini reunion yesterday with some friends that I grew up with. It was so great to reconnect. Best photo we took was a recreation of one from almost 30 years ago. Top photo is me on the right as super-awkward 14 year old (omg, the glasses! What was I thinking?!) with my best friend and we're holding toddlers on our laps. Everyone moved away and 26 years later, those toddlers bumped into each other, fell in love and got married! The bottom photo is us, same pose, last night. My bff and I couldn't get them on our laps though, .
> View attachment 3871483


SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## scarf1

dharma said:


> Scarf1, this is incredible! Against my resolve to not buy 90’s, I saw the mauve colorway and fell in love. I’ve been wearing it like crazy, and I adore it. But if I had seen yours, my head would have exploded from the choice. I may have to just take a peek in person,


Dharma - is that the one with blue flowers? I would have been torn if that one was also available at the store.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Thanks!  That's what I was thinking as well.  I have an old iPad that could be mounted to the wall.  I'll look into that...


That's a great idea to mount it. My SIL does the same thing in her walk-in closet. It allows her to take it off the wall and use it in the bedroom too. Let us know how you like the Style app.


----------



## Moirai

Cookiefiend said:


> Yes you can! And it’s easy, and you can sync multiple items.
> (Currently hunkering down in the basement as there are tornado warnings in the area so can’t be more specific with instructions)


Hope all is well, Cookie


----------



## Moirai

For anyone interested, NM has $100 off promo and a specific rebate site has 10% NM rebate. I just bought Roger Vivier pumps


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Scarf1, this is incredible! Against my resolve to not buy 90’s, I saw the mauve colorway and fell in love. I’ve been wearing it like crazy, and I adore it. But if I had seen yours, my head would have exploded from the choice. I may have to just take a peek in person,


*@scarf1,* *@dharma*, I feel exactly the same way.   EXACTLY.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I'm sitting at the waiting room to see my dermatologist just to tell her "I told you so"
I mentioned before, Botox does not work on me. But each new doctor believes that the others were not good/didn't inject the right amount/in the right place/something else. They tried Botox and Disport on me. Nothing. 5 doctors in 3 different countries. This one says that Xeomin should definitely work because my antibodies will not catch it. 10 days later - nothing. I told you so!!! Now that I took it out on you, I can go and talk to her nicely. Thank you, my secret support group


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I'm sitting at the waiting room to see my dermatologist just to tell her "I told you so"
> I mentioned before, Botox does not work on me. But each new doctor believes that the others were not good/didn't inject the right amount/in the right place/something else. They tried Botox and Disport on me. Nothing. 5 doctors in 3 different countries. This one says that Xeomin should definitely work because my antibodies will not catch it. 10 days later - nothing. I told you so!!! Now that I took it out on you, I can go and talk to her nicely. Thank you, my secret support group



Wow.   I have never heard of that.  Immunity to botox.   Let us know what the doctor says.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Moirai said:


> For anyone interested, NM has $100 off promo and a specific rebate site has 10% NM rebate. I just bought Roger Vivier pumps



Oh thank you!  I'm about to buy the Gommette flats but not sure if they run TTS or small.....any ideas?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> Wow.   I have never heard of that.  Immunity to botox.   Let us know what the doctor says.



What can she say? She acted surprised. Like I didn't warn her. Well, at least this one did not charge me for that. Others tried to prove their professionalism at my cost.
And suggested trying to fix my wrinkle with a filler. It looks nice now but I will need to see how the filler will act without the muscle being fixed. 
It's Autumn, the time when I feel the urge to change something. I usually start with huge plans and end up having new nail polish colour.


----------



## dharma

scarf1 said:


> Dharma - is that the one with blue flowers? I would have been torn if that one was also available at the store.


No blue, bits of green and aqua. I’m sorry I was running to work this morning and didn’t have time to check the tag. The soft colorways on both of these are perfect for my coloring. Even though I tend to wear a lot of black and grey somber colors, there’s no denying what the right color can do for the complexion.


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> *@scarf1,* *@dharma*, I feel exactly the same way.   EXACTLY.


We must have similar coloring


----------



## dharma

Sheikha Latifa said:


> What can she say? She acted surprised. Like I didn't warn her. Well, at least this one did not charge me for that. Others tried to prove their professionalism at my cost.
> And suggested trying to fix my wrinkle with a filler. It looks nice now but I will need to see how the filler will act without the muscle being fixed.
> It's Autumn, the time when I feel the urge to change something. I usually start with huge plans and end up having new nail polish colour.





Cordeliere said:


> Wow.   I have never heard of that.  Immunity to botox.   Let us know what the doctor says.



DH gets gallons of Botox injected into his back for his disability and still doesn’t feel it. They keep increasing his dose because they refuse to give up. I think some people just have more resistance. I’ve never had it but am so tempted to go to one of his appointments to beg for the leftovers!


----------



## Moirai

Mrs.Z said:


> Oh thank you!  I'm about to buy the Gommette flats but not sure if they run TTS or small.....any ideas?


Hi, I believe they are tts from reading reviews but these are my first RV so I can’t say for sure. I ordered in my regular size.


----------



## Moirai

dharma said:


> No blue, bits of green and aqua. I’m sorry I was running to work this morning and didn’t have time to check the tag. The soft colorways on both of these are perfect for my coloring. Even though I tend to wear a lot of black and grey somber colors, there’s no denying what the right color can do for the complexion.
> View attachment 3872334


Wow, this is so beautiful. Have to leave for work too but couldn’t help not commenting when I saw this.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> What can she say? She acted surprised. Like I didn't warn her. Well, at least this one did not charge me for that. Others tried to prove their professionalism at my cost.
> And suggested trying to fix my wrinkle with a filler. It looks nice now but I will need to see how the filler will act without the muscle being fixed.
> It's Autumn, the time when I feel the urge to change something. I usually start with huge plans and end up having new nail polish colour.



This year I started with the skinboosters light, by restalyne I think, it’s their more flexi, soft filler, which you need to do three times in a small amount of time (like every 4 weeks) and then once every six months after that. I can say it does something but it is not cheap, like six hundred or seven hundred per time.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I never thought a large closet would be a negative but I guess it could in terms of efficiency.
> 
> And the iPad in the closet would be like Cher’s closet in clueless...





Moirai said:


> That's a great idea to mount it. My SIL does the same thing in her walk-in closet. It allows her to take it off the wall and use it in the bedroom too. Let us know how you like the Style app.



Last night I ensconsced myself in a comfortable chair in the study with a cup of coffee and played with the Stylebook app.  I am amazed that I was able to enter quite a few pieces of my wardrobe without even having to photograph it, just using internet photos (which @Genie27 mentioned some time ago in another thread).  Since I have a gazillion white shirts, I just found a similar shirt in the shop feature.   Same with other things of which I have multiples--black turtlenecks, black cashmere v-necks, black leggings, etc.  I put in all of my bags, scarves, my luggage, lots of lingerie.  Rather than photographing (for example) a pair of black tights, or white socks, I just found either the exact pieces, or similar in "shop." 

This app seems to do quite a lot that I haven't discovered yet, but I have a feeling the the packing feature is going to be terrific.  You can even create a place for toiletries, hair styling tools, etc.  It's a lot of fun.


----------



## prepster

HopelessBagGirl said:


> This year I started with the skinboosters light, by restalyne I think, it’s their more flexi, soft filler, which you need to do three times in a small amount of time (like every 4 weeks) and then once every six months after that. I can say it does something but it is not cheap, like six hundred or seven hundred per time.





Sheikha Latifa said:


> I'm sitting at the waiting room to see my dermatologist just to tell her "I told you so"
> I mentioned before, Botox does not work on me. But each new doctor believes that the others were not good/didn't inject the right amount/in the right place/something else. They tried Botox and Disport on me. Nothing. 5 doctors in 3 different countries. This one says that Xeomin should definitely work because my antibodies will not catch it. 10 days later - nothing. I told you so!!! Now that I took it out on you, I can go and talk to her nicely. Thank you, my secret support group



Wow, that's really impressive!  You must have good genes Sheika!    I'm having botox this week.  Last week was filler for the first time in ages.  I used to do my lips but I didn't really like the look.  This time she used a much softer product by Juvederm to poof out a few places where I'm starting to get lines.  I think it has worked nicely, but I bruise like crazy, so I look like I've been in a bar fight for a couple of days after.    I was noticing in photos of celebrities that there's something that they do with Botox or filler, I don't know what, that creates a really strange, sort of wide, flat look around their mouth.  I don't know if that is too much filler in the cheeks, or in the lines between nose and mouth, or if they are using Botox above their upper lip (which I've heard is a bad idea).  That kind of "Joker" look to me is a dead giveaway.  That and the low brow look from too much forehead Botox.


----------



## HavLab

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I’m not familiar but please report back about your experience.
> 
> 
> As far as organizing my closet I like to keep similar items together: skirts, pants jackets, blouses. I group similar styles together and organize each section from light to heavy weight. But I prefer not to limit my ability to mix and match by making set outfits or specifying  items as day, work, or evening. Many of my pieces are seasonless and can be worn for a variety of occasions.



Thank you!  I plan to check it out on my next trip.  It is more expensive than Eric Bompard according to the website.


----------



## HavLab

JolieS said:


> Luscious, comfy, cosy cashmeres for at-home or very casual wear IMO. Eric Bompard is still my favourite - a family-run French business.



Thank you!  I'm after something for plane trips and cold offices.  I met a really nice SA at the Eric Bompard near FSH last time but I didn't buy anything.  The Crimson poncho looks amazing, but it is more expensive than the Eric Bompard version.


----------



## HavLab

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm not familiar, but would love to hear about it if you go. I'm always on the lookout for small brands that are unique to one location. My favorite shop for cashmere in Paris is Ateliers de la Maille. They've opened more locations since I discovered them and have a website where they ship internationally. But brick and mortar stores are only in Paris, Belgium, and Luxembourg.
> https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/en/



Thank you for the link!   I am always on the lookout too.  Most likely I am looking for excuses to go to Paris!


----------



## prepster

Cookiefiend said:


> Yes you can! And it’s easy, and you can sync multiple items.
> (Currently hunkering down in the basement as there are tornado warnings in the area so can’t be more specific with instructions)



Thanks Cookie!  I hope your tornado warning turned out to be nothing.  I just went to the website and they described how to sync.  So that will work great.


----------



## Joannadyne

Cookiefiend said:


> Yes you can! And it’s easy, and you can sync multiple items.
> (Currently hunkering down in the basement as there are tornado warnings in the area so can’t be more specific with instructions)



Hope everything turned out ok, cookie!


----------



## prepster

Unrelated to anything.   If anyone is looking for a new moisturizer, I'm playing guinea pig.  

I'm trying to get rid of a drawer-full of samples and tried a packet of a Caudalie moisturizer last night, called "Resveratrol Lift Face Lifting Soft Cream."   _Holy cow... _does my skin look good this morning.  It is smooth and firm and soft, and seems brighter.  I am extremely sensitive (and dry) and my cheeks were red and a little irritated last night because I have been stepping up my Retin-A use, (so it probably wasn't the brightest move to try a new moisturizer) nevertheless, it took the redness and tight feeling away immediately.  I have a few more samples of it so I'm going to use it for a week and see what happens, but thus far, I'm very impressed.

Edit:  Just popped over to Sephora to see what this stuff is.  It contains (I'll paste)

-Vine Resveratrol with Micro Hyaluronic Acids: Supports antiaging; supports the skin's production of natural hyaluronic acid. 
-Peptides: Help create the appearance of lifted, redefined contours. 
-Grape Oil and Shea Butter: Nourish skin. 
-Soft Focus Pigments: Instantly smooth and blur the look of imperfections. 

I have no idea what any of that stuff is, although I've been reading about the goodness of Peptides recently.  I'm thinking that with "soft focus pigments" it might be a good moisturizer for day.  I don't think this one has sunscreen though.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Moirai said:


> Hope all is well, Cookie





prepster said:


> Last night I ensconsced myself in a comfortable chair in the study with a cup of coffee and played with the Stylebook app.  I am amazed that I was able to enter quite a few pieces of my wardrobe without even having to photograph it, just using internet photos (which @Genie27 mentioned some time ago in another thread).  Since I have a gazillion white shirts, I just found a similar shirt in the shop feature.   Same with other things of which I have multiples--black turtlenecks, black cashmere v-necks, black leggings, etc.  I put in all of my bags, scarves, my luggage, lots of lingerie.  Rather than photographing (for example) a pair of black tights, or white socks, I just found either the exact pieces, or similar in "shop."
> 
> This app seems to do quite a lot that I haven't discovered yet, but I have a feeling the the packing feature is going to be terrific.  You can even create a place for toiletries, hair styling tools, etc.  It's a lot of fun.





prepster said:


> Thanks Cookie!  I hope your tornado warning turned out to be nothing.  I just went to the website and they described how to sync.  So that will work great.


Thank you prepster and Moirai - we are fine, there were 2 tornado touchdowns but none near us fortunately! 
@prepster - I am so glad you are enjoying the app! And you are doing just the same as @Genie27 and I by just using the shop feature to add staples like white shirts and black turtlenecks. I do occasionally have to take photos but rarely since much can be found on the internet anyway. 
I didn't put in my purses - I don't have that many any way, but I did put in all my scarves. 
I have used the packing feature to great advantage - I didn't forget a single thing when we went to WV *and* I didn't over-pack! 
I'm still trying to figure out if I want to create 'looks' or just put the clothes separately on the calendar… I've been creating looks (only tops and bottoms - not shoes and scarves, those I add separately) for work and everyday things, but not for days like yesterday when I just wore comfy clothes.


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you prepster and Moirai - we are fine, there were 2 tornado touchdowns but none near us fortunately!
> @prepster - I am so glad you are enjoying the app! And you are doing just the same as @Genie27 and I by just using the shop feature to add staples like white shirts and black turtlenecks. I do occasionally have to take photos but rarely since much can be found on the internet anyway.
> I didn't put in my purses - I don't have that many any way, but I did put in all my scarves.
> I have used the packing feature to great advantage - I didn't forget a single thing when we went to WV *and* I didn't over-pack!
> I'm still trying to figure out if I want to create 'looks' or just put the clothes separately on the calendar… I've been creating looks (only tops and bottoms - not shoes and scarves, those I add separately) for work and everyday things, but not for days like yesterday when I just wore comfy clothes.



I like creating looks because I wear the same combos a lot - and I discovered that if you click on an item - e.g. a red skirt, then go into the details (lower left icon), you can see which days you wore it, but also *USED in xxx Outfits* and you can scan through those and reuse them. So handy! I use it to plan my outfit if I'm starting from a certain top or dress. And sometimes I will find a combo I had forgotten.


----------



## prepster

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you prepster and Moirai - we are fine, there were 2 tornado touchdowns but none near us fortunately!
> @prepster - I am so glad you are enjoying the app! And you are doing just the same as @Genie27 and I by just using the shop feature to add staples like white shirts and black turtlenecks. I do occasionally have to take photos but rarely since much can be found on the internet anyway.
> I didn't put in my purses - I don't have that many any way, but I did put in all my scarves.
> I have used the packing feature to great advantage - I didn't forget a single thing when we went to WV *and* I didn't over-pack!
> I'm still trying to figure out if I want to create 'looks' or just put the clothes separately on the calendar… I've been creating looks (only tops and bottoms - not shoes and scarves, those I add separately) for work and everyday things, but not for days like yesterday when I just wore comfy clothes.



I'm so glad you are safe!    Re the app--do you find that you wear more of your clothes with it?  I'm thinking that I might wear more "buried" items that I tend to forget about.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I like creating looks because I wear the same combos a lot - and I discovered that if you click on an item - e.g. a red skirt, then go into the details (lower left icon), you can see which days you wore it, but also *USED in xxx Outfits* and you can scan through those and reuse them. So handy! I use it to plan my outfit if I'm starting from a certain top or dress. And sometimes I will find a combo I had forgotten.



It's very cool.  It sounds like you've figured out how to use all of the features.  So if I have, for example, 3 black leggings....should I just use one photograph and indicate that I have 3 in the notes or should I add three separate photographs so that I can see the actual clothing items?  How do you handle multiples?


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> It's very cool.  It sounds like you've figured out how to use all of the features.  So if I have, for example, 3 black leggings.  Should I just use one photograph and indicate that I have 3 in the notes or should I add three photographs so that I can see the actual clothing items.  What do you do with multiples?


I just use one photo, and then when I wear it or use it in a look - in the details I will note which one it is. Either by brand or a detail of the leggings (like I have several pairs of black skinny jeans so I say it's the Paige and one pair has pockets)
I also have put a tiny B on one leg of the black leggings - because I have navy and gray leggings too and I cannot tell the difference in color on the app! (Getting old over here!) It has been a big help to me. 
@Genie27 - I keep forgetting you can do that! Thank you for reminding me! I'm glad to hear you create looks too. It helps when I put them on the calendar to see what I am wearing - like "Woo I wear a lot of gray! Maybe I should switch it up a bit.."


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> I'm so glad you are safe!    Re the app--do you find that you wear more of your clothes with it?  I'm thinking that I might wear more "buried" items that I tend to forget about.


I haven't noticed this yet, but I've only been using it since April. 
I have noticed though that I am addicted to navy and white striped shirts, I wear a lot of blue and white in the summer, and - like you - I have a lot of white (or cream) colored blouses, and black pants of several different styles.


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> It's very cool.  It sounds like you've figured out how to use all of the features.  So if I have, for example, 3 black leggings....should I just use one photograph and indicate that I have 3 in the notes or should I add three separate photographs so that I can see the actual clothing items?  How do you handle multiples?


I'm not that particular. For generic items, I have just one picture of black Tshirt, grey tshirt, black leggings. Any black T with a detail eg frilly hem or special collar - I list separately. I also have one generic pic each for black sheer tights, opaque and nude. You can also list specialty lingerie to go with certain looks - like strapless bras or shapewear that gets worn with specific pieces. 

I started out photographing multiples, but then I couldn't see which was which, and it really didn't matter, so I switched to a generic.


----------



## scarf1

I admit I like looking at the stats to see items that have never been worn, least worn, best cost per wear etc.

As I buy new items I put in the cost, but most older items I just leave blank...

I started out putting together "looks", but now I just add individual items to the calendar.
Since I have been trying to track my scarf usage/ addiction, I always put the scarf first in the list.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I'm sitting at the waiting room to see my dermatologist just to tell her "I told you so"
> I mentioned before, Botox does not work on me. But each new doctor believes that the others were not good/didn't inject the right amount/in the right place/something else. They tried Botox and Disport on me. Nothing. 5 doctors in 3 different countries. This one says that Xeomin should definitely work because my antibodies will not catch it. 10 days later - nothing. I told you so!!! Now that I took it out on you, I can go and talk to her nicely. Thank you, my secret support group



My mother has the same problem! In order for the Botox to work on her, the doctor would have to put enough to make her face look like was getting blown back in a category 5 hurricane. Not the look she’s going for, so she just deals with the wrinkles and got bangs to cover her forehead.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

prepster said:


> That kind of "Joker" look to me is a dead giveaway.  That and the low brow look from too much forehead Botox.


The joker mouth is such a shame.  Like how Mary Louise Parker was just the most gorgeous 50 year old (since Michelle Pfieffer was 50) on the planet in Weeds, but blink and a year or two later she’s on Billions as a recurring role and *insert big sad face* she looks ....joker mouth, almost as bad as Catherine Zeta Jones. Such a shame!  I read about it and it is a combination of cheek fillers and lip fillers or something.  I think I was the most disturbed when a celeb my age, just a year ago, got the joker mouth.  And she had zero signs of aging!  It was Mindy Kaling and it was so obvious she looked like herself in the middle of the last season of the mindy project but then in the next episode, joker mouth.  . And when we were only 37! That seems too young to go so drastic.  I’m 38 now and I did Botox just now for the first time to try to get rid of the 11s between my eyes.  
That with some soft filler should make a difference.  But I will definitely think long and hard before getting anything around my lower face.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

HopelessBagGirl said:


> This year I started with the skinboosters light, by restalyne I think, it’s their more flexi, soft filler, which you need to do three times in a small amount of time (like every 4 weeks) and then once every six months after that. I can say it does something but it is not cheap, like six hundred or seven hundred per time.



I want to do skin boosters too. Something with vitamins, moisturising and brightening. And also booblifting, buttightenning, hair thickening, leg elongating and age reducing.

I'm still in the search for my favourite moisturiser. Most creams just stay on top of my skin and rub off in clumps. Using clarisonic before moisturising helps a little bit but not much.

I tried La Mer, La Prairie, SkII, Perricone, Evidens de Beaute, Natura Bisse, ReVive, Guerlain Total, Sisley. Nothing impressed me so much that I would want to buy it again. Claudiale I did not even finish, gave away. I remember buying something called Hydrabella (?) by Guerlain (?) which worked miracles. But cannot find it any longer. That was ages ago.
I'm thinking of ordering The Ginza. It is expensive but I'm hoping to find something that will actually work for me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

scarf1 said:


> I admit I like looking at the stats to see items that have never been worn, least worn, best cost per wear etc.
> 
> As I buy new items I put in the cost, but most older items I just leave blank...
> 
> I started out putting together "looks", but now I just add individual items to the calendar.
> Since I have been trying to track my scarf usage/ addiction, I always put the scarf first in the list.


I bet that makes your calendar really really pretty to look at!


----------



## Genie27

Here are my August and October calendars. Some repeat outfits when I go over to bf's place for date night and stay over.  September looked boring.

Scarf, can we see what your calendar looks like? I agree with Cookie - it sounds like it would look lovely.


----------



## scarf1

Ok, ladies. Was traveling with limited scarves during October. However, wore a scarf nearly every day. And I took some scarves I never wore!
Also showing from a warm weather month, when at home whole month. Did not wear a scarf every day, but less repeats.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Here are my August and October calendars. Some repeat outfits when I go over to bf's place for date night and stay over.  September looked boring.
> 
> Scarf, can we see what your calendar looks like? I agree with Cookie - it sounds like it would look lovely.


Your calendar looks great!
I haven't been putting shoes and purses in my 'looks' because I might wear the same clothes but wear different shoes or purse. I just add them to that day. 
I guess I'm afraid that I'd have 6 different looks with the same gray skirt and white top but different shoes and/or purses. 
I need to think about this! 
Scarf1 - that looks as lovely as I thought it would!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Here’s my October calendar
View attachment 3872456


(well that didn't turn out so well - I don't know why it's so small!)


----------



## cafecreme15

You guys are so patient to be able to keep up with the Stylebook calendar. I was doing it for months as I had logged my fall/winter wardrobes last year, but when it came time for spring and summer wardrobes, I didn’t have the time or energy to log it all and track it. I could probably resume now that it’s fall, but I’ve gotten new stuff and don’t feel like logging that either ‍♀️


----------



## EmileH

I admire you guys doing Stylebook. I don’t have the time or patience. I have given up on that idea.

I washed and blow dried the hair for the first time. It was an easy blow dry. I like the style. So far so good. Now that I’m home with good lighting I can see that the color is a big change. It’s much closer to my natural color. The texture is nice. They did not use olaplex. They said it’s a great product for broken ends but mine is just super dry so they used something for moisture that was their own brand. I think the color also fills in some of the porous highlights so that helps too. I’ll report back as it grows out.

I’m going to check out these new cashmere brands. There are some styles that I’m. Looking for that Bompard doesn’t make. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Here are my August and October calendars. Some repeat outfits when I go over to bf's place for date night and stay over.  September looked boring.
> 
> Scarf, can we see what your calendar looks like? I agree with Cookie - it sounds like it would look lovely.





scarf1 said:


> Ok, ladies. Was traveling with limited scarves during October. However, wore a scarf nearly every day. And I took some scarves I never wore!
> Also showing from a warm weather month, when at home whole month. Did not wear a scarf every day, but less repeats.
> View attachment 3872441
> View attachment 3872442



LOVE your calendars!  This app will certainly scratch my OCD itch.  Lol!



HopelessBagGirl said:


> The joker mouth is such a shame.  Like how Mary Louise Parker was just the most gorgeous 50 year old (since Michelle Pfieffer was 50) on the planet in Weeds, but blink and a year or two later she’s on Billions as a recurring role and *insert big sad face* she looks ....joker mouth, almost as bad as Catherine Zeta Jones. Such a shame!  I read about it and it is a combination of cheek fillers and lip fillers or something.  I think I was the most disturbed when a celeb my age, just a year ago, got the joker mouth.  And she had zero signs of aging!  It was Mindy Kaling and it was so obvious she looked like herself in the middle of the last season of the mindy project but then in the next episode, joker mouth.  . And when we were only 37! That seems too young to go so drastic.  I’m 38 now and I did Botox just now for the first time to try to get rid of the 11s between my eyes.
> That with some soft filler should make a difference.  But I will definitely think long and hard before getting anything around my lower face.



Someone told me that one trick to keeping it natural is just putting a very smallish smidgen of filler in the upper lip.  She said women can do whatever they want (within reason) to the lower lip, but anything much in the upper will create an odd smile.  There seems to be no good way to deal with upper lip lines that won't result in weirdness.  Probably just diligent use of laser, peels and Retin-A.  Plus not smoking.  And refraining from pursing the lips and making kiss-y faces.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I want to do skin boosters too. Something with vitamins, moisturising and brightening. And also booblifting, buttightenning, hair thickening, leg elongating and age reducing.
> 
> I'm still in the search for my favourite moisturiser. Most creams just stay on top of my skin and rub off in clumps. Using clarisonic before moisturising helps a little bit but not much.
> 
> I tried La Mer, La Prairie, SkII, Perricone, Evidens de Beaute, Natura Bisse, ReVive, Guerlain Total, Sisley. Nothing impressed me so much that I would want to buy it again. Claudiale I did not even finish, gave away. I remember buying something called Hydrabella (?) by Guerlain (?) which worked miracles. But cannot find it any longer. That was ages ago.
> I'm thinking of ordering The Ginza. It is expensive but I'm hoping to find something that will actually work for me.



I use Paula’s choice...


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I admire you guys doing Stylebook. I don’t have the time or patience. I have given up on that idea.
> 
> I washed and blow dried the hair for the first time. It was an easy blow dry. I like the style. So far so good. Now that I’m home with good lighting I can see that the color is a big change. It’s much closer to my natural color. The texture is nice. They did not use olaplex. They said it’s a great product for broken ends but mine is just super dry so they used something for moisture that was their own brand. I think the color also fills in some of the porous highlights so that helps too. I’ll report back as it grows out.
> 
> I’m going to check out these new cashmere brands. There are some styles that I’m. Looking for that Bompard doesn’t make. Thanks for the recommendations.


Glad the hair experiment seems to be going well.

To be honest, being retired, means I have time to play with Stylebook.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Glad the hair experiment seems to be going well.
> 
> To be honest, being retired, means I have time to play with Stylebook.



Ah, one more thing to look forward to someday. [emoji1]


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I admire you guys doing Stylebook. I don’t have the time or patience. I have given up on that idea.
> 
> I washed and blow dried the hair for the first time. It was an easy blow dry. I like the style. So far so good. Now that I’m home with good lighting I can see that the color is a big change. It’s much closer to my natural color. The texture is nice. They did not use olaplex. They said it’s a great product for broken ends but mine is just super dry so they used something for moisture that was their own brand. I think the color also fills in some of the porous highlights so that helps too. I’ll report back as it grows out.
> 
> I’m going to check out these new cashmere brands. There are some styles that I’m. Looking for that Bompard doesn’t make. Thanks for the recommendations.


One other cashmere recommendation is brora . There are several London stores. The flagship store is at Sloan square.
What styles are you seeking?


----------



## momasaurus

@Genie27 and @scarf1 and @Cookiefiend : those are fun to look at. Thanks for sharing them. (I love thinking about doing this, but I am just way too lazy. I admire you both!)


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> One other cashmere recommendation is brora . There are several London stores. The flagship store is at Sloan square.
> What styles are you seeking?



I️ want some cardigans to wear with dresses, so shorter styles maybe with a bit more structure to them.


----------



## gracekelly

momasaurus said:


> @Genie27 and @scarf1 and @Cookiefiend : those are fun to look at. Thanks for sharing them. (I love thinking about doing this, but I am just way too lazy. I admire you both!)


+1  I could never have the patience for this.  When I was in high school, the girls were rather competitive regarding their clothing and used to pride themselves on not repeating outfits for 3-4 weeks.  I never bought into that.  I didn't wear the same things all the time, but I didn't obsess about it.  Now that we are all grown up (lol!) it is more about our getting our money's worth about what is hanging in the closet and feeling that money was not ill spent on unworn clothing.  Well I definitely flunk that test because I have too many things that have never seen the light of day probably because my life style doesn't demand wearing them.  I do fine with wearing the bags, but as for the clothing, I get an F.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I️ want some cardigans to wear with dresses, so shorter styles maybe with a bit more structure to them.



How about this cropped black cardigan with the gold beading? It's called 'Perla.' Was eyeing this for myself, too.

https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/en/148-winter-women-collection


----------



## prepster

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I want to do skin boosters too. Something with vitamins, moisturising and brightening. And also booblifting, buttightenning, hair thickening, leg elongating and age reducing.
> 
> I'm still in the search for my favourite moisturiser. Most creams just stay on top of my skin and rub off in clumps. Using clarisonic before moisturising helps a little bit but not much.
> 
> I tried La Mer, La Prairie, SkII, Perricone, Evidens de Beaute, Natura Bisse, ReVive, Guerlain Total, Sisley. Nothing impressed me so much that I would want to buy it again. Claudiale I did not even finish, gave away. I remember buying something called Hydrabella (?) by Guerlain (?) which worked miracles. But cannot find it any longer. That was ages ago.
> I'm thinking of ordering The Ginza. It is expensive but I'm hoping to find something that will actually work for me.



I wonder if that's because you need more exfoliation.  When I worked for a cosmetic company, we were supposed to educate clients about first getting the dead, dull, skin off and _then_ moisturizing.  I was young then and had perfect skin,  so I was somewhat ignorant and giving this advice without much personal experience.  Now..ha!  The Jimmy Choo is on the other foot.  What amazes me is how crazy much exfoliating I have to do now, as opposed to my 20's.  We used to tell people that your cell turnover rate slows as you age.  Yay, I'm getting to experience that.


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> How about this cropped black cardigan with the gold beading? It's called 'Perla.' Was eyeing this for myself, too.
> 
> https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/en/148-winter-women-collection



The cashmere Cassy jacket is cute.


----------



## prepster

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I use Paula’s choice...


 
How do you like that?  I used good old Cellex-C for ages and stopped for some reason.  I've been using it again the past week.  I have an old bottle and the C has turned color, but they say it is still effective (though probably less so).  In any case, I do notice a difference using it.  I think it makes my skin tone more even.  I was going to order a new bottle, but I noticed the Paula's choice has good reviews.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> @Genie27 and @scarf1 and @Cookiefiend : those are fun to look at. Thanks for sharing them. (I love thinking about doing this, but I am just way too lazy. I admire you both!)



Lol!  It may ultimately be good for my wardrobe, but I'm not sure it's all that great for my intellectual development.  I've noticed the time in the evening that I usually spend reading is now spent playing with Stylebook.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Lol!  It may ultimately be good for my wardrobe, but I'm not sure it's all that great for my intellectual development.  I've noticed the time in the evening that I usually spend reading is now spent playing with Stylebook.


Well, I'm sure the reading bug will bite you again soon. Isn't everything just a phase anyway? LOL.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> There seems to be no good way to deal with upper lip lines that won't result in weirdness.  Probably just diligent use of laser, peels and Retin-A.



Any thoughts on what type of laser and what type of peels work best here?   I am horrified I am getting those lines and I have never been a smoker and don't do kissy faces.


----------



## Cordeliere

@Genie27 and @scarf1 and @Cookiefiend 

Seeing your calendars makes me excited about the ap.  My phone is too small for my old eyes to be happy with this ap in it.  Must get ipad.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> Lol!  It may ultimately be good for my wardrobe, but I'm not sure it's all that great for my intellectual development.  I've noticed the time in the evening that I usually spend reading is now spent playing with Stylebook.



Spending evening time with Stylebook would be an improvement over how I now blow that time doing online shopping.   Better to get excited about what I have than get excited about something I don't have and think I must get.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> @Genie27 and @scarf1 and @Cookiefiend
> 
> Seeing your calendars makes me excited about the ap.  My phone is too small for my old eyes to be happy with this ap in it.  Must get ipad.


FYI. I have old eyes too, and only use it on iPad.


----------



## FizzyWater

prepster said:


> That kind of "Joker" look to me is a dead giveaway.  That and the low brow look from too much forehead Botox.



Hm.  I wonder if I have a low brow look, even though I haven't used Botox in a dozen years.  The thing is, as my doctor and I figured out, I have pretty heavy eyelids, and I was unconsciously getting my eyes sufficiently open by raising my eyebrows to get the lids out of the way... instead of just, you know, opening the lids enough.   

So I got Botox and my headaches went away.  Amazing!  And I retrained myself to let my forehead relax, and am willing to give up eyebrow arches in return for fewer headaches.  Even so, the lines are back because I'm pretty expressive with my eyebrows (still), and eventually I'll stop procrastinating and find a local Botox doctor.

Random observation:  American women emote with their eyes; German women emote with their mouths.  Seriously, it's like completely different halves of their faces are involved, and you can see the wrinkle patterns.  I guess now I do both, and am ending up with both wrinkles.  Yay?


----------



## scarf1

For those of you who wish to see more drool- worthy pix from the Paris Dior exhibit, one of my fav bloggers visited recently, and just put up a post today.

https://unefemme.net/2017/11/christian-dior-exhibition-paris.html


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> Spending evening time with Stylebook would be an improvement over how I now blow that time doing online shopping.   Better to get excited about what I have than get excited about something I don't have and think I must get.


I use mine on the iPad - I can't see it on my phone either… 
It does satisfy the OCD tendencies (I has 'em)!
I putz around on it while DH watches 5 minutes of everything on television... so I less annoyed with him and the d@mn TV since I'm doing something semi-productive and it keeps me from surfing eBay. I also haven't purchased a blue and white striped shirt recently! Winning! 
I read a lot still. I think once you get your closet loaded onto the app you'll find you still have loads of time for reading.


----------



## Cookiefiend

FizzyWater said:


> Hm.  I wonder if I have a low brow look, even though I haven't used Botox in a dozen years.  The thing is, as my doctor and I figured out, I have pretty heavy eyelids, and I was unconsciously getting my eyes sufficiently open by raising my eyebrows to get the lids out of the way... instead of just, you know, opening the lids enough.
> 
> So I got Botox and my headaches went away.  Amazing!  And I retrained myself to let my forehead relax, and am willing to give up eyebrow arches in return for fewer headaches.  Even so, the lines are back because I'm pretty expressive with my eyebrows (still), and eventually I'll stop procrastinating and find a local Botox doctor.
> 
> Random observation:  American women emote with their eyes; German women emote with their mouths.  Seriously, it's like completely different halves of their faces are involved, and you can see the wrinkle patterns.  I guess now I do both, and am ending up with both wrinkles.  Yay?



How funny!
I must emote with both my eyes and my mouth - I've got wrinkles/crinkles everywhere.
I consider quite frequently a mini-face lift. Jowls, ladies, jowls - I hate them. And that lovely little turkey neck thingy. Oh, and my RBF.  
I'm going to go pet my dog and think of something pleasant.


----------



## HavLab

For skin I have no experience with peels but I have started doing the micro channel.  Basically it is a device with small needles to inject a mixture of growth factors, filler and botox into your skin.  One treatment session covers the face including the lip area, hands, neck and chest area.  It isnt drastic but I do see improvement, especially on my hands and chest.


----------



## cafecreme15

prepster said:


> The cashmere Cassy jacket is cute.


Yes I LOVE this jacket too! Was thinking of ordering, but not sure what size I would be, since the 1 might be a little snug and the 2 is sold out.


----------



## FizzyWater

Cookiefiend said:


> How funny!
> I must emote with both my eyes and my mouth - I've got wrinkles/crinkles everywhere.
> I consider quite frequently a mini-face lift. Jowls, ladies, jowls - I hate them. And that lovely little turkey neck thingy. Oh, and my RBF.
> I'm going to go pet my dog and think of something pleasant.



Again, my only personal experience is 10+ years old, but I liked lipojection for under-chin fat.  I think it would do well for jowls?

But definitely pet the dog and think of happy things!


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Any thoughts on what type of laser and what type of peels work best here?   I am horrified I am getting those lines and I have never been a smoker and don't do kissy faces.



It probably helps to see a Dermatologist or a good PA at a Medspa associated with a plastic surgeon, and have them put together a comprehensive plan.  Probably a multi-pronged approach with surface treatments like surface lasers and/or peels for fine lines/uneven tone, as well as skin tightening laser treatments like Genesis, to encourage collagen production.

Check out this Vogue article.  I thought it had some good info:  https://www.vogue.com/article/jancee-dunn-macrene-alexiades-year-long-facelift

She says if women only do fillers and Botox they'll have old skin without wrinkles.  The key seems to be the mix, and also using the right topical products.  It seems like they are coming out with new things all of the time.  It's good but hard to keep up.


----------



## prepster

FizzyWater said:


> Hm.  I wonder if I have a low brow look, even though I haven't used Botox in a dozen years.  The thing is, as my doctor and I figured out, I have pretty heavy eyelids, and I was unconsciously getting my eyes sufficiently open by raising my eyebrows to get the lids out of the way... instead of just, you know, opening the lids enough.
> 
> So I got Botox and my headaches went away.  Amazing!  And I retrained myself to let my forehead relax, and am willing to give up eyebrow arches in return for fewer headaches.  Even so, the lines are back because I'm pretty expressive with my eyebrows (still), and eventually I'll stop procrastinating and find a local Botox doctor.
> 
> Random observation:  American women emote with their eyes; German women emote with their mouths.  Seriously, it's like completely different halves of their faces are involved, and you can see the wrinkle patterns.  I guess now I do both, and am ending up with both wrinkles.  Yay?



Interesting about the American/German thing.  Hmm.


----------



## prepster

Cookiefiend said:


> How funny!
> I must emote with both my eyes and my mouth - I've got wrinkles/crinkles everywhere.
> I consider quite frequently a mini-face lift. Jowls, ladies, jowls - I hate them. And that lovely little turkey neck thingy. Oh, and my RBF.
> I'm going to go pet my dog and think of something pleasant.



I'm wondering about Kybella for the double-chin area, and also I guess they can do Sculptsure now for jowls.  One of the receptionists at the place I go to recently did Kybella and she looks terrific.  The only thing that gives me pause about all of these neck area treatments is wondering if there is any negative Thyroid effect.  I have never asked anyone about it. Especially treatments that involve deep heating.  Maybe I'm thinking it goes deeper than it actually does.  I'm assuming some medical genius has considered this already, but still... one wonders.


----------



## Cordeliere

Yesterday I dragged DH across the state to Palm Beach and returned the losange that was just too pastel for me.   I parked DH at Taboo with a martini and trotted across the street to make my first return at a boutique.  As I mentioned before, I was flabbergasted that boutiques only issue credits, not refunds, since I have returned a purchase from H.com.   I just couldn't stand the idea of them having my money, and me having nothing but a credit.   I intended to get an anemone kelly dog and thought if they didn't have it, they could get it from another boutique.  

New guy Chuck was there and remembered Joann and I.  He even wanted to know what she got at the Chicago sale.   I asked him how long he had been working for Hermes, and he said he had been on the floor for 3 weeks but in training before that.   Since we were there on a Monday 3 weeks ago, I am thinking my losange may have been his first sale.    As DH pointed out, you never forget your first.  

I had no idea what size I was.  We concluded I was a T3.  Honestly, I don't understand why there is one set of sizes for T1 to T3 and another set from S to L.   Maybe one of you can explain it to me.  So they had a zillion T2 and only two T3.  One was a patten leather looking black gator and the other was white epsom.   Chuck wasn't picking up on my cues about finding something at another store.   While he was searching in back, I scanned the display case.  One KD caught my eye.  It turned out to be my size.   It was so not anything I would have ever expected I would purchase. 

First of all, I couldn't even figure out was color it was.   Cuivre.   Boutique lighting is so weird.  Outside light was no better.   I asked Chuck and the experienced lady for a plain english name for the color and it was copper.   I could feel my boutique phobia closing in on me so I decided to get it and be done with it.   I have a noisette vintage bag that I thought it would go with.

So here it is by itself and with the bag.   The KD color is pretty accurate in the picture but it makes the bag look copper instead of hazelnut brown.   But they look good together.




So I just bought this scarf to make a complete outfit.  The bag actually looks more like the scarf color.




I am on a bracelet roll.   Last week I bought this Java from AFF.   I am absolutely delighted with it.  It is a medium and is loose so I can wear it at 3 different heights on my arm.   I do hate how unkind the camera is to my arm.   It makes my freckles, wrist wrinkles, and bone look ugly.   I hate selfies but will overcome the shame the camera causes me to share my delight in this item. 




And of course, like anyone with a Hermes addition, I am already thinking about the next purchase. I need to tap into the wisdom of the collective.   

I would like an ombre lizard CDC.   In trying to figure out what hardware color I would want, I was cruising evil bay and saw a somewhat beat up one for sale.   I saw the ring scratch on this baby and wondered if that happens to all CDCs?   It is like a birken with a smiley.    Are ring scratches inevitable on CDCs?


----------



## prepster

Wow, that looks great on you.  Both of your new bracelets and your scarf are very sharp.  I've always liked Cuivre.  Probably because it reminds me of saddles.  It is a great classic color.  Obviously it is a great Fall/Winter color, but I like to wear it in the summer (which is pretty much year round for you ) with white pants and Cuivre sandals.


----------



## Joannadyne

prepster said:


> I'm wondering about Kybella for the double-chin area, and also I guess they can do Sculptsure now for jowls.  One of the receptionists at the place I go to recently did Kybella and she looks terrific.  The only thing that gives me pause about all of these neck area treatments is wondering if there is any negative Thyroid effect.  I have never asked anyone about it. Especially treatments that involve deep heating.  Maybe I'm thinking it goes deeper than it actually does.  I'm assuming some medical genius has considered this already, but still... one wonders.



If I had the funds I would do kybella in a heartbeat. I've always hated the double chin thing. My solution for now is to distract with scarves. [emoji23]


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> Yesterday I dragged DH across the state to Palm Beach and returned the losange that was just too pastel for me.   I parked DH at Taboo with a martini and trotted across the street to make my first return at a boutique.  As I mentioned before, I was flabbergasted that boutiques only issue credits, not refunds, since I have returned a purchase from H.com.   I just couldn't stand the idea of them having my money, and me having nothing but a credit.   I intended to get an anemone kelly dog and thought if they didn't have it, they could get it from another boutique.
> 
> New guy Chuck was there and remembered Joann and I.  He even wanted to know what she got at the Chicago sale.   I asked him how long he had been working for Hermes, and he said he had been on the floor for 3 weeks but in training before that.   Since we were there on a Monday 3 weeks ago, I am thinking my losange may have been his first sale.    As DH pointed out, you never forget your first.
> 
> I had no idea what size I was.  We concluded I was a T3.  Honestly, I don't understand why there is one set of sizes for T1 to T3 and another set from S to L.   Maybe one of you can explain it to me.  So they had a zillion T2 and only two T3.  One was a patten leather looking black gator and the other was white epsom.   Chuck wasn't picking up on my cues about finding something at another store.   While he was searching in back, I scanned the display case.  One KD caught my eye.  It turned out to be my size.   It was so not anything I would have ever expected I would purchase.
> 
> First of all, I couldn't even figure out was color it was.   Cuivre.   Boutique lighting is so weird.  Outside light was no better.   I asked Chuck and the experienced lady for a plain english name for the color and it was copper.   I could feel my boutique phobia closing in on me so I decided to get it and be done with it.   I have a noisette vintage bag that I thought it would go with.
> 
> So here it is by itself and with the bag.   The KD color is pretty accurate in the picture but it makes the bag look copper instead of hazelnut brown.   But they look good together.
> 
> View attachment 3873396
> View attachment 3873398
> 
> So I just bought this scarf to make a complete outfit.  The bag actually looks more like the scarf color.
> View attachment 3873399
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a bracelet roll.   Last week I bought this Java from AFF.   I am absolutely delighted with it.  It is a medium and is loose so I can wear it at 3 different heights on my arm.   I do hate how unkind the camera is to my arm.   It makes my freckles, wrist wrinkles, and bone look ugly.   I hate selfies but will overcome the shame the camera causes me to share my delight in this item.
> 
> View attachment 3873400
> 
> 
> And of course, like anyone with a Hermes addition, I am already thinking about the next purchase. I need to tap into the wisdom of the collective.
> 
> I would like an ombre lizard CDC.   In trying to figure out what hardware color I would want, I was cruising evil bay and saw a somewhat beat up one for sale.   I saw the ring scratch on this baby and wondered if that happens to all CDCs?   It is like a birken with a smiley.    Are ring scratches inevitable on CDCs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873405



Ooh, I adore that color and bracelet style on you, cordeliere! Seriously, it's stunning. And I'm so happy that you're thrilled with it. Sorry you had drive so far for it, though. And what a great scarf!!! The perfect ensemble! 

The ombré lizard CDC would be amazing on you as well. You have nice arms for all this arm candy. I am quite jealous of all your excellently formed limbs! 

I, too, would like to know about the extra smiley on the CDC. I just bought an Illusion and it has the same ring... 

Heehee, say hi to Chuck for me next time. I hope he never loses that nervous energy.


----------



## Joannadyne

I am almost at the point where I need an intervention for I have brought home yet another scarf. Here it is - Galop Chromatique! I've used myh's modified asymmetrical knot, which works really well with the scale of this pattern and all the different colors. All I had to do was turn it around to feature the other colors. Doesn't get easier than that! 





This is a cw that wasn't my first choice. I would really have preferred the one with gold in it. But H scarves somehow have more magic when presented in person and when I saw it in person at an unbelievable price, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> I am almost at the point where I need an intervention for I have brought home yet another scarf. Here it is - Galop Chromatique! I've used myh's modified asymmetrical knot, which works really well with the scale of this pattern and all the different colors. All I had to do was turn it around to feature the other colors. Doesn't get easier than that!
> View attachment 3873571
> 
> View attachment 3873572
> 
> 
> This is a cw that wasn't my first choice. I would really have preferred the one with gold in it. But H scarves somehow have more magic when presented in person and when I saw it in person at an unbelievable price, I couldn't resist.



Love the colors.   Fun unique combination.   You do the knot so well.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> Yesterday I dragged DH across the state to Palm Beach and returned the losange that was just too pastel for me.   I parked DH at Taboo with a martini and trotted across the street to make my first return at a boutique.  As I mentioned before, I was flabbergasted that boutiques only issue credits, not refunds, since I have returned a purchase from H.com.   I just couldn't stand the idea of them having my money, and me having nothing but a credit.   I intended to get an anemone kelly dog and thought if they didn't have it, they could get it from another boutique.
> 
> New guy Chuck was there and remembered Joann and I.  He even wanted to know what she got at the Chicago sale.   I asked him how long he had been working for Hermes, and he said he had been on the floor for 3 weeks but in training before that.   Since we were there on a Monday 3 weeks ago, I am thinking my losange may have been his first sale.    As DH pointed out, you never forget your first.
> 
> I had no idea what size I was.  We concluded I was a T3.  Honestly, I don't understand why there is one set of sizes for T1 to T3 and another set from S to L.   Maybe one of you can explain it to me.  So they had a zillion T2 and only two T3.  One was a patten leather looking black gator and the other was white epsom.   Chuck wasn't picking up on my cues about finding something at another store.   While he was searching in back, I scanned the display case.  One KD caught my eye.  It turned out to be my size.   It was so not anything I would have ever expected I would purchase.
> 
> First of all, I couldn't even figure out was color it was.   Cuivre.   Boutique lighting is so weird.  Outside light was no better.   I asked Chuck and the experienced lady for a plain english name for the color and it was copper.   I could feel my boutique phobia closing in on me so I decided to get it and be done with it.   I have a noisette vintage bag that I thought it would go with.
> 
> So here it is by itself and with the bag.   The KD color is pretty accurate in the picture but it makes the bag look copper instead of hazelnut brown.   But they look good together.
> 
> View attachment 3873396
> View attachment 3873398
> 
> So I just bought this scarf to make a complete outfit.  The bag actually looks more like the scarf color.
> View attachment 3873399
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a bracelet roll.   Last week I bought this Java from AFF.   I am absolutely delighted with it.  It is a medium and is loose so I can wear it at 3 different heights on my arm.   I do hate how unkind the camera is to my arm.   It makes my freckles, wrist wrinkles, and bone look ugly.   I hate selfies but will overcome the shame the camera causes me to share my delight in this item.
> 
> View attachment 3873400
> 
> 
> And of course, like anyone with a Hermes addition, I am already thinking about the next purchase. I need to tap into the wisdom of the collective.
> 
> I would like an ombre lizard CDC.   In trying to figure out what hardware color I would want, I was cruising evil bay and saw a somewhat beat up one for sale.   I saw the ring scratch on this baby and wondered if that happens to all CDCs?   It is like a birken with a smiley.    Are ring scratches inevitable on CDCs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873405


Your bag is a beauty, Corde. And Kelly dog looks great on you. I think they all match very well. Yes, the smiley is common from movement of the ring. For ombre lizard, I've read that the rings on the leather can yellow over time so you may need to look closely at it. I think there's been discussion about ombre lizard cdc in CDC clubhouse thread about the rings and number/pattern of the rings.


----------



## Moirai

Joannadyne said:


> I am almost at the point where I need an intervention for I have brought home yet another scarf. Here it is - Galop Chromatique! I've used myh's modified asymmetrical knot, which works really well with the scale of this pattern and all the different colors. All I had to do was turn it around to feature the other colors. Doesn't get easier than that!
> View attachment 3873571
> 
> View attachment 3873572
> 
> 
> This is a cw that wasn't my first choice. I would really have preferred the one with gold in it. But H scarves somehow have more magic when presented in person and when I saw it in person at an unbelievable price, I couldn't resist.


Beautiful!


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> Wow, that looks great on you.  Both of your new bracelets and your scarf are very sharp.  I've always liked Cuivre.  Probably because it reminds me of saddles.  It is a great classic color.  Obviously it is a great Fall/Winter color, but I like to wear it in the summer (which is pretty much year round for you ) with white pants and Cuivre sandals.



You are very kind.   I am starting to suspect I am the only person in the Hermes world who was not familiar with Cuivre.   It has a subtle iridescence that drew me in.


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> Your bag is a beauty, Corde. And Kelly dog looks great on you. I think they all match very well. Yes, the smiley is common from movement of the ring. For ombre lizard, I've read that the rings on the leather can yellow over time so you may need to look closely at it. I think there's been discussion about ombre lizard cdc in CDC clubhouse thread about the rings and number/pattern of the rings.



Yes.   I have seen the yellowing on vintage lizard bags.   When I saw a gorgeous cdc, I went into deep denial about that issue.   Thanks for raising the issue.


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Ok, ladies. Was traveling with limited scarves during October. However, wore a scarf nearly every day. And I took some scarves I never wore!
> Also showing from a warm weather month, when at home whole month. Did not wear a scarf every day, but less repeats.
> View attachment 3872441
> View attachment 3872442



I like this idea


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> Yes.   I have seen the yellowing on vintage lizard bags.   When I saw a gorgeous cdc, I went into deep denial about that issue.   Thanks for raising the issue.


Have you considered croc/gator cdc or Kelly dog?


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> You guys are so patient to be able to keep up with the Stylebook calendar. I was doing it for months as I had logged my fall/winter wardrobes last year, but when it came time for spring and summer wardrobes, I didn’t have the time or energy to log it all and track it. I could probably resume now that it’s fall, but I’ve gotten new stuff and don’t feel like logging that either ‍♀️



I did that with an online food log. It helped me keep track of what I was eating but once I let it slip for a few weeks I couldn't get back into it.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> It probably helps to see a Dermatologist or a good PA at a Medspa associated with a plastic surgeon, and have them put together a comprehensive plan.  Probably a multi-pronged approach with surface treatments like surface lasers and/or peels for fine lines/uneven tone, as well as skin tightening laser treatments like Genesis, to encourage collagen production.
> 
> Check out this Vogue article.  I thought it had some good info:  https://www.vogue.com/article/jancee-dunn-macrene-alexiades-year-long-facelift
> 
> She says if women only do fillers and Botox they'll have old skin without wrinkles.  The key seems to be the mix, and also using the right topical products.  It seems like they are coming out with new things all of the time.  It's good but hard to keep up.



Thanks.   I appreciate the article.  

CA had numerous good dermatologists.   I used three for different things.  Here in FL,  I don't have the kind of network to get referrals for professionals.    In CA, I knew nurses who could tell me who was good at what.   If this sounds familiar, I was whining like this about hair stylists a few months ago.  

The point about old skin with wrinkles is good.   I had a deep chemical peel in my 40s and liked the results better than anything I had done with lasers later.  After the peel,  my skin was like a baby.   

Skin care strikes me as being like technology.   It keeps getting more complicated, but not necessarily better.


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> Have you considered croc/gator cdc or Kelly dog?



I have looked at some and feel neutral about them.   I think it would be a matter of seeing one that the scales and color call to me.   Do you have any opinions about exotic skins?

I would like to try a kelly extreme and I think that might be nice in an exotic.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> Yesterday I dragged DH across the state to Palm Beach and returned the losange that was just too pastel for me.   I parked DH at Taboo with a martini and trotted across the street to make my first return at a boutique.  As I mentioned before, I was flabbergasted that boutiques only issue credits, not refunds, since I have returned a purchase from H.com.   I just couldn't stand the idea of them having my money, and me having nothing but a credit.   I intended to get an anemone kelly dog and thought if they didn't have it, they could get it from another boutique.
> 
> New guy Chuck was there and remembered Joann and I.  He even wanted to know what she got at the Chicago sale.   I asked him how long he had been working for Hermes, and he said he had been on the floor for 3 weeks but in training before that.   Since we were there on a Monday 3 weeks ago, I am thinking my losange may have been his first sale.    As DH pointed out, you never forget your first.
> 
> I had no idea what size I was.  We concluded I was a T3.  Honestly, I don't understand why there is one set of sizes for T1 to T3 and another set from S to L.   Maybe one of you can explain it to me.  So they had a zillion T2 and only two T3.  One was a patten leather looking black gator and the other was white epsom.   Chuck wasn't picking up on my cues about finding something at another store.   While he was searching in back, I scanned the display case.  One KD caught my eye.  It turned out to be my size.   It was so not anything I would have ever expected I would purchase.
> 
> First of all, I couldn't even figure out was color it was.   Cuivre.   Boutique lighting is so weird.  Outside light was no better.   I asked Chuck and the experienced lady for a plain english name for the color and it was copper.   I could feel my boutique phobia closing in on me so I decided to get it and be done with it.   I have a noisette vintage bag that I thought it would go with.
> 
> So here it is by itself and with the bag.   The KD color is pretty accurate in the picture but it makes the bag look copper instead of hazelnut brown.   But they look good together.
> 
> View attachment 3873396
> View attachment 3873398
> 
> So I just bought this scarf to make a complete outfit.  The bag actually looks more like the scarf color.
> View attachment 3873399
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a bracelet roll.   Last week I bought this Java from AFF.   I am absolutely delighted with it.  It is a medium and is loose so I can wear it at 3 different heights on my arm.   I do hate how unkind the camera is to my arm.   It makes my freckles, wrist wrinkles, and bone look ugly.   I hate selfies but will overcome the shame the camera causes me to share my delight in this item.
> 
> View attachment 3873400
> 
> 
> And of course, like anyone with a Hermes addition, I am already thinking about the next purchase. I need to tap into the wisdom of the collective.
> 
> I would like an ombre lizard CDC.   In trying to figure out what hardware color I would want, I was cruising evil bay and saw a somewhat beat up one for sale.   I saw the ring scratch on this baby and wondered if that happens to all CDCs?   It is like a birken with a smiley.    Are ring scratches inevitable on CDCs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873405



Hi there! Finally back to US after some business and vacation combined trips out of country. 

Yes the ring scratches are normal wear and tear as long as it’s not excessive. I get that on my H bracelets and Cartier ones too. That’s not too bad. It’s a sign of actually using it. [emoji1]just be aware of evil eBay for fakes.  The this Ombré lizard CDC is absolutely gorgeous.  I almost got one myself if the size was right when I was in Paris.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> You are very kind.   I am starting to suspect I am the only person in the Hermes world who was not familiar with Cuivre.   It has a subtle iridescence that drew me in.



I gave no clue about Cuivre. [emoji5]


----------



## cremel

Its amazing that you managed to find the right color for a matching scarf. I started wondering if it’s a customized special order for your bag!!


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Yesterday I dragged DH across the state to Palm Beach and returned the losange that was just too pastel for me.   I parked DH at Taboo with a martini and trotted across the street to make my first return at a boutique.  As I mentioned before, I was flabbergasted that boutiques only issue credits, not refunds, since I have returned a purchase from H.com.   I just couldn't stand the idea of them having my money, and me having nothing but a credit.   I intended to get an anemone kelly dog and thought if they didn't have it, they could get it from another boutique.
> 
> New guy Chuck was there and remembered Joann and I.  He even wanted to know what she got at the Chicago sale.   I asked him how long he had been working for Hermes, and he said he had been on the floor for 3 weeks but in training before that.   Since we were there on a Monday 3 weeks ago, I am thinking my losange may have been his first sale.    As DH pointed out, you never forget your first.
> 
> I had no idea what size I was.  We concluded I was a T3.  Honestly, I don't understand why there is one set of sizes for T1 to T3 and another set from S to L.   Maybe one of you can explain it to me.  So they had a zillion T2 and only two T3.  One was a patten leather looking black gator and the other was white epsom.   Chuck wasn't picking up on my cues about finding something at another store.   While he was searching in back, I scanned the display case.  One KD caught my eye.  It turned out to be my size.   It was so not anything I would have ever expected I would purchase.
> 
> First of all, I couldn't even figure out was color it was.   Cuivre.   Boutique lighting is so weird.  Outside light was no better.   I asked Chuck and the experienced lady for a plain english name for the color and it was copper.   I could feel my boutique phobia closing in on me so I decided to get it and be done with it.   I have a noisette vintage bag that I thought it would go with.
> 
> So here it is by itself and with the bag.   The KD color is pretty accurate in the picture but it makes the bag look copper instead of hazelnut brown.   But they look good together.
> 
> View attachment 3873396
> View attachment 3873398
> 
> So I just bought this scarf to make a complete outfit.  The bag actually looks more like the scarf color.
> View attachment 3873399
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a bracelet roll.   Last week I bought this Java from AFF.   I am absolutely delighted with it.  It is a medium and is loose so I can wear it at 3 different heights on my arm.   I do hate how unkind the camera is to my arm.   It makes my freckles, wrist wrinkles, and bone look ugly.   I hate selfies but will overcome the shame the camera causes me to share my delight in this item.
> 
> View attachment 3873400
> 
> 
> And of course, like anyone with a Hermes addition, I am already thinking about the next purchase. I need to tap into the wisdom of the collective.
> 
> I would like an ombre lizard CDC.   In trying to figure out what hardware color I would want, I was cruising evil bay and saw a somewhat beat up one for sale.   I saw the ring scratch on this baby and wondered if that happens to all CDCs?   It is like a birken with a smiley.    Are ring scratches inevitable on CDCs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873405


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## scarf1

I know nothing about Cuivre  either!


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> I have looked at some and feel neutral about them.   I think it would be a matter of seeing one that the scales and color call to me.   Do you have any opinions about exotic skins?
> 
> I would like to try a kelly extreme and I think that might be nice in an exotic.


I tried on a matte graphite large scale gator cdc when I was in Hawaii last year and ever since have regretted not buying it. I did take a pic if you're interested in seeing how it looks on the wrist. I like how matte tones down the exotic look especially in ghw. The problem is I'm told by a dear friend who owns a croc B and bracelets that one can't get them wet. Speaking of Kelly extreme, I have one in black ghw non-exotic and I agree it would look fab in exotic. Like a CDC except one doesn't have to deal with the hardware on the underside.


----------



## essiedub

Joannadyne said:


> I am almost at the point where I need an intervention for I have brought home yet another scarf. Here it is - Galop Chromatique! I've used myh's modified asymmetrical knot, which works really well with the scale of this pattern and all the different colors. All I had to do was turn it around to feature the other colors. Doesn't get easier than that!
> View attachment 3873571
> 
> View attachment 3873572
> 
> 
> This is a cw that wasn't my first choice. I would really have preferred the one with gold in it. But H scarves somehow have more magic when presented in person and when I saw it in person at an unbelievable price, I couldn't resist.




It’s beautiful *joannadyne*. The colors really suit you!  I love this scarf and wish I’d gotten it.  I went through this phase of getting the classical styles but realize that I prefer the bold, modern, and whimsical designs.


----------



## prepster

Joannadyne said:


> I am almost at the point where I need an intervention for I have brought home yet another scarf. Here it is - Galop Chromatique! I've used myh's modified asymmetrical knot, which works really well with the scale of this pattern and all the different colors. All I had to do was turn it around to feature the other colors. Doesn't get easier than that!
> View attachment 3873571
> 
> View attachment 3873572
> 
> 
> This is a cw that wasn't my first choice. I would really have preferred the one with gold in it. But H scarves somehow have more magic when presented in person and when I saw it in person at an unbelievable price, I couldn't resist.



I love the color combo, and you picked the perfect knot!   I’m imagining that it will look like a different scarf depending on how it’s tied.


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> Speaking of Kelly extreme, I have one in black ghw non-exotic and I agree it would look fab in exotic. Like a CDC except one doesn't have to deal with the hardware on the underside.



Glad to be able to ask someone who has one, does the extreme width make it uncomfortable?  I look at how my arm is so much more narrow at the wrist and then widens as my arm goes up.  I wonder if it ends up being tight at one end and loose at the other.


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> I am almost at the point where I need an intervention for I have brought home yet another scarf. Here it is - Galop Chromatique! I've used myh's modified asymmetrical knot, which works really well with the scale of this pattern and all the different colors. All I had to do was turn it around to feature the other colors. Doesn't get easier than that!
> View attachment 3873571
> 
> View attachment 3873572
> 
> 
> This is a cw that wasn't my first choice. I would really have preferred the one with gold in it. But H scarves somehow have more magic when presented in person and when I saw it in person at an unbelievable price, I couldn't resist.



I couldn't have resisted either. I regret deeply I didn't by this design in the purple-brown cw. 

I know it's not your first choice cw, but I must say it looks wonderful on you, I'm deeply jealous


----------



## momasaurus

HavLab said:


> For skin I have no experience with peels but I have started doing the micro channel.  Basically it is a device with small needles to inject a mixture of growth factors, filler and botox into your skin.  One treatment session covers the face including the lip area, hands, neck and chest area.  It isnt drastic but I do see improvement, especially on my hands and chest.


This is new to me. Can I ask you more about it? Is there bruising or anything else that makes you have to hide for a day? Should it be part of a series? Expensive?


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks.   I appreciate the article.
> 
> CA had numerous good dermatologists.   I used three for different things.  Here in FL,  I don't have the kind of network to get referrals for professionals.    In CA, I knew nurses who could tell me who was good at what.   If this sounds familiar, I was whining like this about hair stylists a few months ago.
> 
> The point about old skin with wrinkles is good.   I had a deep chemical peel in my 40s and liked the results better than anything I had done with lasers later.  After the peel,  my skin was like a baby.
> 
> Skin care strikes me as being like technology.   It keeps getting more complicated, but not necessarily better.



I think skin care is getting better, it’s just hard to figure out with so many products what works.  One thing that I’ve noticed is that products seem to be less inherently irritating now.  I could never use any of the old face creams.  When I worked for EL there were almost no products I could use.  These days cosmetic companies seem to be leaving that stuff out.  They are also making products without parabens and phlalates etc. now, so that’s good.  It’s so expensive though.  What I am spending on my face this month is crazy.


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> I am almost at the point where I need an intervention for I have brought home yet another scarf. Here it is - Galop Chromatique! I've used myh's modified asymmetrical knot, which works really well with the scale of this pattern and all the different colors. All I had to do was turn it around to feature the other colors. Doesn't get easier than that!
> View attachment 3873571
> 
> View attachment 3873572
> 
> 
> This is a cw that wasn't my first choice. I would really have preferred the one with gold in it. But H scarves somehow have more magic when presented in person and when I saw it in person at an unbelievable price, I couldn't resist.


This is great! I refuse to perform an intervention when the results are so great, LOL.

You saw this in person? Are you near a great resale boutique? That makes me so envious........Although then you might need to perform intervention on me.


----------



## momasaurus

@Cordeliere : I love love love your cuivre and caramel stuff!! The new scarf is perfect. Such a cool design. And your leathers - just yummy. I'm so glad you found this bracelet!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Joannadyne said:


> I am almost at the point where I need an intervention for I have brought home yet another scarf. Here it is - Galop Chromatique! I've used myh's modified asymmetrical knot, which works really well with the scale of this pattern and all the different colors. All I had to do was turn it around to feature the other colors. Doesn't get easier than that!
> View attachment 3873571
> 
> View attachment 3873572
> 
> 
> This is a cw that wasn't my first choice. I would really have preferred the one with gold in it. But H scarves somehow have more magic when presented in person and when I saw it in person at an unbelievable price, I couldn't resist.


That scarf is stunning on you - you were smart to pounce on it! 
Resistance would be futile with this one - it is just as lovely as you are.


----------



## HavLab

momasaurus said:


> This is new to me. Can I ask you more about it? Is there bruising or anything else that makes you have to hide for a day? Should it be part of a series? Expensive?



My skin is red afterward,  but no bruising.   It's red enough that you wouldnt want to go an event!  It is called Aqua Gold.  It is part of a series.  Ideally spaced every eight weeks or so.  I have had two so far with only six weeks in between due to travel schedule.   I'm scheduled for my third at the end of December.  It is kind of expensive - $600 where I go but they usually apply some kind of rebate or discount.  The results are subtle, but there are results.  At first I was a little skeptical and thought about cancelling my appointment (it seems like there is no way something like that can actually work...) but the next day I looked at my hands and I could really see a difference.  On my face it seems more subtle, like my skin is more hydrated or something.   My lips look a little better too.  I'm not sure what happens after the third treatment as far as spacing/maintenance.


----------



## HavLab

prepster said:


> I think skin care is getting better, it’s just hard to figure out with so many products what works.  One thing that I’ve noticed is that products seem to be less inherently irritating now.  I could never use any of the old face creams.  When I worked for EL there were almost no products I could use.  These days cosmetic companies seem to be leaving that stuff out.  They are also making products without parabens and phlalates etc. now, so that’s good.  It’s so expensive though.  What I am spending on my face this month is crazy.



I try not to think about my skin care budget...


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> I think skin care is getting better, it’s just hard to figure out with so many products what works.  One thing that I’ve noticed is that products seem to be less inherently irritating now.  I could never use any of the old face creams.  When I worked for EL there were almost no products I could use.  These days cosmetic companies seem to be leaving that stuff out.  They are also making products without parabens and phlalates etc. now, so that’s good.  It’s so expensive though.  What I am spending on my face this month is crazy.


Thanks for being our guinea pig!
I've gone old school with my skin care lately; using lemon juice and baking soda for exfoliating and coconut oil for moisturizing in the evening. La Roche-Posay Anthelios 50 AOX serum (has sunscreen too) and a tinted moisturizer in the morning. I should do more though and I know it - but I hate fussing.


----------



## HavLab

Cordeliere said:


> Yesterday I dragged DH across the state to Palm Beach and returned the losange that was just too pastel for me.   I parked DH at Taboo with a martini and trotted across the street to make my first return at a boutique.  As I mentioned before, I was flabbergasted that boutiques only issue credits, not refunds, since I have returned a purchase from H.com.   I just couldn't stand the idea of them having my money, and me having nothing but a credit.   I intended to get an anemone kelly dog and thought if they didn't have it, they could get it from another boutique.
> 
> New guy Chuck was there and remembered Joann and I.  He even wanted to know what she got at the Chicago sale.   I asked him how long he had been working for Hermes, and he said he had been on the floor for 3 weeks but in training before that.   Since we were there on a Monday 3 weeks ago, I am thinking my losange may have been his first sale.    As DH pointed out, you never forget your first.
> 
> I had no idea what size I was.  We concluded I was a T3.  Honestly, I don't understand why there is one set of sizes for T1 to T3 and another set from S to L.   Maybe one of you can explain it to me.  So they had a zillion T2 and only two T3.  One was a patten leather looking black gator and the other was white epsom.   Chuck wasn't picking up on my cues about finding something at another store.   While he was searching in back, I scanned the display case.  One KD caught my eye.  It turned out to be my size.   It was so not anything I would have ever expected I would purchase.
> 
> First of all, I couldn't even figure out was color it was.   Cuivre.   Boutique lighting is so weird.  Outside light was no better.   I asked Chuck and the experienced lady for a plain english name for the color and it was copper.   I could feel my boutique phobia closing in on me so I decided to get it and be done with it.   I have a noisette vintage bag that I thought it would go with.
> 
> So here it is by itself and with the bag.   The KD color is pretty accurate in the picture but it makes the bag look copper instead of hazelnut brown.   But they look good together.
> 
> View attachment 3873396
> View attachment 3873398
> 
> So I just bought this scarf to make a complete outfit.  The bag actually looks more like the scarf color.
> View attachment 3873399
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a bracelet roll.   Last week I bought this Java from AFF.   I am absolutely delighted with it.  It is a medium and is loose so I can wear it at 3 different heights on my arm.   I do hate how unkind the camera is to my arm.   It makes my freckles, wrist wrinkles, and bone look ugly.   I hate selfies but will overcome the shame the camera causes me to share my delight in this item.
> 
> View attachment 3873400
> 
> 
> And of course, like anyone with a Hermes addition, I am already thinking about the next purchase. I need to tap into the wisdom of the collective.
> 
> I would like an ombre lizard CDC.   In trying to figure out what hardware color I would want, I was cruising evil bay and saw a somewhat beat up one for sale.   I saw the ring scratch on this baby and wondered if that happens to all CDCs?   It is like a birken with a smiley.    Are ring scratches inevitable on CDCs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873405



Great purchases!  I have an ombre charnière with PHW.  That's an alternative to consider if you want the ombre look but on a smaller scale (scale ha ha).  I love mine.  On my next trip I'm going to look for a Kelly Dog though.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I wash my makeup off with warm water and coconut oil rubbed in, and then a little bit of face wash suds in my hands to take the bulk of it off, with just a little bit of softness left.  It works for me.  I use AHA to exfoliate and sometimes an Asian exfoliating wash product that I can’t remember the name, and I slather SPF 50 every single morning rain or shine.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> Glad to be able to ask someone who has one, does the extreme width make it uncomfortable?  I look at how my arm is so much more narrow at the wrist and then widens as my arm goes up.  I wonder if it ends up being tight at one end and loose at the other.


It's actually quite comfortable. I wear clic clac in pm size and the extreme in middle notch and it's a bit loose without turning. I don't think you will have problem with the width. Did you try one on at H? I also tried one in amethyst and wow, that was so pretty but I ended up with the black because the practical side of me thought it would be more versatile. I like the Kelly dog too and thought the extreme would be a bit too bold until I placed it on and it actually isn't as "extreme" as one would think. The hardware with the small  pyramids and the kelly toggle especially in gold is just beautiful.


----------



## Moirai

Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks for being our guinea pig!
> I've gone old school with my skin care lately; using lemon juice and baking soda for exfoliating and coconut oil for moisturizing in the evening. La Roche-Posay Anthelios 50 AOX serum (has sunscreen too) and a tinted moisturizer in the morning. I should do more though and I know it - but I hate fussing.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> I wash my makeup off with warm water and coconut oil rubbed in, and then a little bit of face wash suds in my hands to take the bulk of it off, with just a little bit of softness left.  It works for me.  I use AHA to exfoliate and sometimes an Asian exfoliating wash product that I can’t remember the name, and I slather SPF 50 every single morning rain or shine.


So interesting that you ladies are using coconut oil. I just bought a jar to use for my nails and decided to try on my face in the evening after applying RetinA. It feels nice on. I'll have to see if it makes a difference on my skin in next couple of weeks.
Cookie, I also use AOX serum in AM, on third bottle. I like it but I go through it so quickly and it feels like I'm not getting all of it out. Did you know the product is contained in a plastic bag within the glass bottle? I'm thinking of switching back to EltaMD which I've used for many years and see if there's a noticeable difference.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Moirai said:


> So interesting that you ladies are using coconut oil. I just bought a jar to use for my nails and decided to try on my face in the evening after applying RetinA. It feels nice on. I'll have to see if it makes a difference on my skin in next couple of weeks.
> Cookie, I also use AOX serum in AM, on third bottle. I like it but I go through it so quickly and it feels like I'm not getting all of it out. Did you know the product is contained in a plastic bag within the glass bottle? I'm thinking of switching back to EltaMD which I've used for many years and see if there's a noticeable difference.



! No - I️ didn’t know that! 
I️ like the feel of the AOX and feeling like I’m *trying* to do something good for my skin, but am I️ sure I️ actually am? No, not really. [emoji848] 
Which is why I️ switch frequently to the next flavor of the month as often as I️ do - except for the coconut oil. I’ve been using it for more than a year now. I️ use it on my nails and my face, and coco butter on my neck/décolletage. 
Please let us know if you see a difference if you switch back to  EltaMD - I️ would be interested to know what you think!


----------



## Cookiefiend

As a side note - I️ have no idea what my iPad is doing... [emoji35]


----------



## cafecreme15

Cookiefiend said:


> As a side note - I️ have no idea what my iPad is doing... [emoji35]



It’s the software update [emoji19]

To fix it until another update comes out that corrects it, go to settings — general — keyboard — text replacement and then add a shortcut with “i” (little i) in the top line and “I” (capital I) on the bottom.


----------



## gracekelly

I don't know if some of my iPad issues are from my wiFi and new modem, or tPF pages with pictures are taking forever to load for everyone.


----------



## momasaurus

HavLab said:


> My skin is red afterward,  but no bruising.   It's red enough that you wouldnt want to go an event!  It is called Aqua Gold.  It is part of a series.  Ideally spaced every eight weeks or so.  I have had two so far with only six weeks in between due to travel schedule.   I'm scheduled for my third at the end of December.  It is kind of expensive - $600 where I go but they usually apply some kind of rebate or discount.  The results are subtle, but there are results.  At first I was a little skeptical and thought about cancelling my appointment (it seems like there is no way something like that can actually work...) but the next day I looked at my hands and I could really see a difference.  On my face it seems more subtle, like my skin is more hydrated or something.   My lips look a little better too.  I'm not sure what happens after the third treatment as far as spacing/maintenance.


Oh, you have your hands done.......Oooh that is really tempting. Hey, @Cordeliere !!


----------



## Cookiefiend

omg cafecreme - what a pain! I’m not sure I fixed it, but thank you!


----------



## cafecreme15

Cookiefiend said:


> omg cafecreme - what a pain! I’m not sure I fixed it, but thank you!



Seems to be fixed! And I know - you’d think this is something Apple would address right away!


----------



## Genie27

I think they want everyone to start referring to themselves as iGenie, iCookie, iCafe etc. Why else would they create such a bug?


----------



## EmileH

Omg apple stinks since Steve Jobs passed. What the heck? My iphone6 updated its software overnight a fee weeks back and then became completely useless. So I had to buy an 8. And then I had the stupid I problem. I️ fixer it as you describe. The software is cumbersome and klunky. Jobs would have never allowed it. [emoji35]


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> It's actually quite comfortable. I wear clic clac in pm size and the extreme in middle notch and it's a bit loose without turning. I don't think you will have problem with the width. Did you try one on at H? I also tried one in amethyst and wow, that was so pretty but I ended up with the black because the practical side of me thought it would be more versatile. I like the Kelly dog too and thought the extreme would be a bit too bold until I placed it on and it actually isn't as "extreme" as one would think. The hardware with the small  pyramids and the kelly toggle especially in gold is just beautiful.



I think I tried one on at Madison ave back in September, but I was trying everything on, so it is all just a blur.  I don't think they had one at Palm Beach.   I thought about amethyst as I have so much purple in my wardrobe.  I kind of like anemone better as a shade of purple, but would have to go for KD for that, I believe.   But can a girl really have too much purple?   Since I am in FL and sweating is a real thing, I have been apprehensive than an extreme would be too hot.   I'll see how the KD goes this winter when it is only 75 degrees, and find out if leather cuffs are comfortable for me before going, well, more extreme.  (couldn't resist the pun).   Thanks for feedback.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks for being our guinea pig!
> I've gone old school with my skin care lately; using lemon juice and baking soda for exfoliating and coconut oil for moisturizing in the evening. La Roche-Posay Anthelios 50 AOX serum (has sunscreen too) and a tinted moisturizer in the morning. I should do more though and I know it - but I hate fussing.



That's truly amazing. I take my hat off to you. 



I am learning so much from _all_ of you. I have had friends that started procedures in their teens and 20s and lots that have never done anything but use water to wash. Nothing is wrong with either but I'm happy somewhere in the middle, skincare, professional facials, the odd home pamper day but nothing else really. 

I used to spend (what I consider) a fortune on lotions and potions but I never really felt the benefits particularly. As you know I traveled a lot so felt forced to buy new stuff abroad than carry mini bottles on planes, I could be away for months. Of course this tended to be more pricey stuff at airports or in hotel spas more because of lack of time. Same with choosing facials, sometimes it's what's available, when, duration time and where rather than any great plan. 

One excellent night treatment I swear by is very reasonable as things go, the Body Shop's Vitamin E Overnight Serum-in-oil. 4 bottles is all I need a year and I'm generous with it. I exfoliate with their facial skin brush too. 

I also like the BS and Liz Earl generally but one has to be really picky and the BS constantly changes and discontinues its products which I find very, very annoying. Aveda used to do a wonderful cleaner with rose oil in it that really suited me but suddenly it's gone, so bye bye Aveda.   At least I know that rose-oil works wonders and can go to Neals Yard for a good substitute (Rehydrating Rose) The real game changer is thorough facial massage and a jade roller, and we can all do that ourselves.

I use coconut oil (mostly because it's around) to put on my face as a barrier against high winds when I go out walking on the hills. I actually first bought it for my cats, it's one of the only safe emollients and one of my cats seems to be allergic to everything for the past couple of years and as cat owners will appreciate anything rubbed on a cat anywhere but the small of the neck, is soon licked off 

I use baking soda and white vinegar for most normal surface cleaning, I had no idea I could use BS with lemon juice on my skin.  I don't know if I'm brave enough to try it on my face first but I will on the back of my hands.


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I wash my makeup off with warm water and coconut oil rubbed in, and then a little bit of face wash suds in my hands to take the bulk of it off, with just a little bit of softness left.  It works for me.  I use AHA to exfoliate and sometimes an Asian exfoliating wash product that I can’t remember the name, and I slather SPF 50 every single morning rain or shine.



What about eye-makeup HBG?


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I think I tried one on at Madison ave back in September, but I was trying everything on, so it is all just a blur.  I don't think they had one at Palm Beach.   I thought about amethyst as I have so much purple in my wardrobe.  I kind of like anemone better as a shade of purple, but would have to go for KD for that, I believe.   But can a girl really have too much purple?   Since I am in FL and sweating is a real thing, I have been apprehensive than an extreme would be too hot.   I'll see how the KD goes this winter when it is only 75 degrees, and find out if leather cuffs are comfortable for me before going, well, more extreme.  (couldn't resist the pun).   Thanks for feedback.



Love purple, Anemone's where we meet *Cordeliere*. I'm not a Iris, UV, Parme type girl but Anemone, Amethyst and Raisin (in some leathers) totally draw me in.

I know probably not your cup of tea but does H make a proper aubergine (not Prune)?


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> I think I tried one on at Madison ave back in September, but I was trying everything on, so it is all just a blur.  I don't think they had one at Palm Beach.   I thought about amethyst as I have so much purple in my wardrobe.  I kind of like anemone better as a shade of purple, but would have to go for KD for that, I believe.   But can a girl really have too much purple?   Since I am in FL and sweating is a real thing, I have been apprehensive than an extreme would be too hot.   I'll see how the KD goes this winter when it is only 75 degrees, and find out if leather cuffs are comfortable for me before going, well, more extreme.  (couldn't resist the pun).   Thanks for feedback.



I have lots of H leather and exotic bracelets and I found the extreme too wide for me, almost claustrophobic. But Kelly Dogs don’t fit me well so that might be part of it. 

The CDC is my favorite, exotics are not as susceptible to water as one would think. I have no issues with hand washing etc but I do remove them for some wet projects. I don’t wear them in very warm summer temps but find them comfy most days. 

My hot weather bracelet is the Rivale. All thinner H bracelets do come in exotic but they are very rare and can be hard to find. 

If you want purple and exotic, there’s Amethyst gator with palladium or rose gold CDCs out now.

Re Ombré, i had an older one that had barely started to yellow. I never wore it because I was afraid of it turning more. I sold it and then bought the new issue with gold. It’s warmer toned so i’m not as concerned about color change but it’s not my most used color. I wear my Craie with rose all the time and my black matte gator with gold. The mark from the ring is inevitable but you can leave the plastic on under the ring or try a glue dot. I just don’t worry about it anymore.


----------



## MSO13

hi all! 
haven’t had time to post or really keep up. DH is on crutches and bed rest with an injury so all household upkeep has fallen to me, I moved my studio and I’m busy with work so I don’t feel like I have much of a life. We’re hoping a new housekeeper can start sooner rather than later or my head will explode. Somehow DH generates 3 times a normal humans clutter despite not being able to carry anything. When he starts physical therapy, I’m planning a solo vacation! I sound like a terrible wife but really I’m just an awful nurse with no patience for clutter. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> That's truly amazing. I take my hat off to you.
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning so much from _all_ of you. I have had friends that started procedures in their teens and 20s and lots that have never done anything but use water to wash. Nothing is wrong with either but I'm happy somewhere in the middle, skincare, professional facials, the odd home pamper day but nothing else really.
> 
> I used to spend (what I consider) a fortune on lotions and potions but I never really felt the benefits particularly. As you know I traveled a lot so felt forced to buy new stuff abroad than carry mini bottles on planes, I could be away for months. Of course this tended to be more pricey stuff at airports or in hotel spas more because of lack of time. Same with choosing facials, sometimes it's what's available, when, duration time and where rather than any great plan.
> 
> One excellent night treatment I swear by is very reasonable as things go, the Body Shop's Vitamin E Overnight Serum-in-oil. 4 bottles is all I need a year and I'm generous with it. I exfoliate with their facial skin brush too.
> 
> I also like the BS and Liz Earl generally but one has to be really picky and the BS constantly changes and discontinues its products which I find very, very annoying. Aveda used to do a wonderful cleaner with rose oil in it that really suited me but suddenly it's gone, so bye bye Aveda.   At least I know that rose-oil works wonders and can go to Neals Yard for a good substitute (Rehydrating Rose) The real game changer is thorough facial massage and a jade roller, and we can all do that ourselves.
> 
> I use coconut oil (mostly because it's around) to put on my face as a barrier against high winds when I go out walking on the hills. I actually first bought it for my cats, it's one of the only safe emollients and one of my cats seems to be allergic to everything for the past couple of years and as cat owners will appreciate anything rubbed on a cat anywhere but the small of the neck, is soon licked off
> 
> I use baking soda and white vinegar for most normal surface cleaning, I had no idea I could use BS with lemon juice on my skin.  I don't know if I'm brave enough to try it on my face first but I will on the back of my hands.



This is very interesting.  So many people use coconut oil.  I wonder if that would be a good makeup remover?  I've tried lots of makeup removers and they've all been just okay.  I've always been interested to try everything related to skincare.  Sifting through a gajillion products I've found a few standouts that actually make a difference for me.  I've probably mentioned that one thing I cannot live without is Clinique Turnaround Revitalizing Instant Facial.  I use that to cleanse five or six days a week.  It is a totally under-the-radar product, but it has salycilic acid and very fine sandy grains that are fantastic for exfoliating.  Since I've stepped up my Retin-A use and am using Vitamin C and that Caudalie moisturizer my face has been so smooth I can't stop touching it.


----------



## prepster

HavLab said:


> My skin is red afterward,  but no bruising.   It's red enough that you wouldnt want to go an event!  It is called Aqua Gold.  It is part of a series.  Ideally spaced every eight weeks or so.  I have had two so far with only six weeks in between due to travel schedule.   I'm scheduled for my third at the end of December.  It is kind of expensive - $600 where I go but they usually apply some kind of rebate or discount.  The results are subtle, but there are results.  At first I was a little skeptical and thought about cancelling my appointment (it seems like there is no way something like that can actually work...) but the next day I looked at my hands and I could really see a difference.  On my face it seems more subtle, like my skin is more hydrated or something.   My lips look a little better too.  I'm not sure what happens after the third treatment as far as spacing/maintenance.



Have you tried any of the at-home lasers?  I have read great reviews on the Tria.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Love purple, Anemone's were we meet Cordeliere. I'm not a Iris, UV, Parme type girl but Anemone, Amethyst and Raisin (in some leathers) totally draw me in.
> 
> I know probably not your cup of tea but does H make a proper aubergine (not Prune)?



I like the exact same purples as you, plus cassis.   I don't know of an H aubergine.   Maybe that is something to hope appears in future.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> That's truly amazing. I take my hat off to you.
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning so much from _all_ of you. I have had friends that started procedures in their teens and 20s and lots that have never done anything but use water to wash. Nothing is wrong with either but I'm happy somewhere in the middle, skincare, professional facials, the odd home pamper day but nothing else really.
> 
> I used to spend (what I consider) a fortune on lotions and potions but I never really felt the benefits particularly. As you know I traveled a lot so felt forced to buy new stuff abroad than carry mini bottles on planes, I could be away for months. Of course this tended to be more pricey stuff at airports or in hotel spas more because of lack of time. Same with choosing facials, sometimes it's what's available, when, duration time and where rather than any great plan.
> 
> One excellent night treatment I swear by is very reasonable as things go, the Body Shop's Vitamin E Overnight Serum-in-oil. 4 bottles is all I need a year and I'm generous with it. I exfoliate with their facial skin brush too.
> 
> I also like the BS and Liz Earl generally but one has to be really picky and the BS constantly changes and discontinues its products which I find very, very annoying. Aveda used to do a wonderful cleaner with rose oil in it that really suited me but suddenly it's gone, so bye bye Aveda.   At least I know that rose-oil works wonders and can go to Neals Yard for a good substitute (Rehydrating Rose) The real game changer is thorough facial massage and a jade roller, and we can all do that ourselves.
> 
> I use coconut oil (mostly because it's around) to put on my face as a barrier against high winds when I go out walking on the hills. I actually first bought it for my cats, it's one of the only safe emollients and one of my cats seems to be allergic to everything for the past couple of years and as cat owners will appreciate anything rubbed on a cat anywhere but the small of the neck, is soon licked off
> 
> I use baking soda and white vinegar for most normal surface cleaning, I had no idea I could use BS with lemon juice on my skin.  I don't know if I'm brave enough to try it on my face first but I will on the back of my hands.


I will look into the Body Shop's Vitamin E Overnight Serum-in-oil because traveling with a little jar of coconut oil is dangerous in warm areas… it melts so easily and gets all over everything.  Plus I have read that vitamin E is really good for your skin and popping the little capsules to get the oil out is hard to do! 
(I am sometimes a terrible mess - it's a theme for me )
For the baking soda and lemon juice - you just make a loose paste and paint it on. There is a little sting because of the acid in the juice but nothing extreme. I leave it on till it dries a bit (or as long as my patience holds out) and rinse and then moisturize. 
You can also use plain honey as a mask - it's really messy and sticky as you might expect -  but it also is a natural exfoliating mask. 
I spoke with the woman who cuts my hair on Tuesday; the salon has many services, including facials, microdermabrasion and chemical peels. She told me about a facials she recently got that involved shaving skin off her face. She loved it and said her skin was incredibly soft afterward… I dunno about that! But I think I might try one of the other procedures.


----------



## EmileH

MSO omg your bracelets are gorgeous! Wishing hubby a speedy recovery and you quick help from the new maid.


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> This is very interesting.  So many people use coconut oil.  I wonder if that would be a good makeup remover?  I've tried lots of makeup removers and they've all been just okay.  I've always been interested to try everything related to skincare.  Sifting through a gajillion products I've found a few standouts that actually make a difference for me.  I've probably mentioned that one thing I cannot live without is Clinique Turnaround Revitalizing Instant Facial.  I use that to cleanse five or six days a week.  It is a totally under-the-radar product, but it has salycilic acid and very fine sandy grains that are fantastic for exfoliating.  Since I've stepped up my Retin-A use and am using Vitamin C and that Caudalie moisturizer my face has been so smooth I can't stop touching it.



I'm not sure coconut oil is the cure-all it's sometimes marketed as, but as a substitute for vaseline/petroleum jelly it's excellent. That includes lip-balm which is soooo much better than the usual commercial varieties I used to buy. I now save the old tins and replace with coconut oil and I would never go back.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I will look into the Body Shop's Vitamin E Overnight Serum-in-oil because traveling with a little jar of coconut oil is dangerous in warm areas… it melts so easily and gets all over everything.  Plus I have read that vitamin E is really good for your skin and popping the little capsules to get the oil out is hard to do!
> (I am sometimes a terrible mess - it's a theme for me )
> For the baking soda and lemon juice - you just make a loose paste and paint it on. There is a little sting because of the acid in the juice but nothing extreme. I leave it on till it dries a bit (or as long as my patience holds out) and rinse and then moisturize.
> You can also use plain honey as a mask - it's really messy and sticky as you might expect -  but it also is a natural exfoliating mask.
> I spoke with the woman who cuts my hair on Tuesday; the salon has many services, including facials, microdermabrasion and chemical peels. She told me about a facials she recently got that involved shaving skin off her face. She loved it and said her skin was incredibly soft afterward… I dunno about that! But I think I might try one of the other procedures.



Than you for these helpful hints using simple natural products, I'm totally going to give it a go.  

Let me know how you get on with BS' Vitamin E O SiO. My TM or foundation goes on so much better the day after using this and my skin doesn't beg for moisture first thing as when I haven't used it. 

My skin consistently gets classified as 'normal' but I still use products that are for moderately dry skin because of where I live (most of the time). Wind and rain and wind and rain, though not as bad for the skin as equatorial sun or very dry climes still play havoc.


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> hi all!
> haven’t had time to post or really keep up. DH is on crutches and bed rest with an injury so all household upkeep has fallen to me, I moved my studio and I’m busy with work so I don’t feel like I have much of a life. We’re hoping a new housekeeper can start sooner rather than later or my head will explode. Somehow DH generates 3 times a normal humans clutter despite not being able to carry anything. When he starts physical therapy, I’m planning a solo vacation! I sound like a terrible wife but really I’m just an awful nurse with no patience for clutter.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



Oh no, terrible, so sorry for your DH and you of course. 

I think most men are the same. I almost added 'straight' but then I remembered my male friend has the same trouble with his husband so....maybe not.  I think it's nurture not nature, men are very often allowed to carry on being teens by loving mums, GFs and wives. I remember when my male flatmate used to take his washing with him to his GFs, also living away from home. We had a perfectly good washing machine. 

DH says he doesn't like to use the washing machine because he's scared of doing it wrong and breaking it, which is funny considering he is a wizard audio-visual technician that uses thousands and thousands of pounds worth of ultra-complicated equipment routinely every day and researches new and vintage gismo gadgets of every kind (we call it gear-porn) obsessionally. Any excuse! 

I also notice if my DH has been working from home for a single day nothing is left in the fridge, washing airing outside is left to get wet, socks are everywhere, clean or worn who knows, and who knew forgets, priceless equipment left near windows, bathrooms are all mine to clean....sound familiar to anyone else? I don't remember him being like this before I decided to become a house-keeper, sorry I mean DW.


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> I have lots of H leather and exotic bracelets and I found the extreme too wide for me, almost claustrophobic. But Kelly Dogs don’t fit me well so that might be part of it.
> 
> The CDC is my favorite, exotics are not as susceptible to water as one would think. I have no issues with hand washing etc but I do remove them for some wet projects. I don’t wear them in very warm summer temps but find them comfy most days.
> 
> My hot weather bracelet is the Rivale. All thinner H bracelets do come in exotic but they are very rare and can be hard to find.
> 
> If you want purple and exotic, there’s Amethyst gator with palladium or rose gold CDCs out now.
> 
> Re Ombré, i had an older one that had barely started to yellow. I never wore it because I was afraid of it turning more. I sold it and then bought the new issue with gold. It’s warmer toned so i’m not as concerned about color change but it’s not my most used color. I wear my Craie with rose all the time and my black matte gator with gold. The mark from the ring is inevitable but you can leave the plastic on under the ring or try a glue dot. I just don’t worry about it anymore.
> View attachment 3874960



The Craie is beautiful but I do like the ombre. I have an ombre phw 'hinge' bracelet, I'm not going to worry. I had a similar non-H bangle from the 1920s, the lizard skin is hardier than imagined so long as it's not actually dunked in water.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Oh no, terrible, so sorry for your DH and you of course.
> 
> I think most men are the same. I almost added 'straight' but then I remembered my male friend has the same trouble with his husband so....maybe not.  I think it's nurture not nature, men are very often allowed to carry on being teens by loving mums, GFs and wives. I remember when my male flatmate used to take his washing with him to his GFs, also living away from home. We had a perfectly good washing machine.
> 
> DH says he doesn't like to use the washing machine because he's scared of doing it wrong and breaking it, which is funny considering he is a wizard audio-visual technician that uses thousands and thousands of pounds worth of ultra-complicated equipment routinely every day and researches new and vintage gismo gadgets of every kind (we call it gear-porn) obsessionally. Any excuse!
> 
> I also notice if my DH has been working from home for a single day nothing is left in the fridge, washing airing outside is left to get wet, socks are everywhere, clean or worn who knows, and who knew forgets, priceless equipment left near windows, bathrooms are all mine to clean....sound familiar to anyone else? I don't remember him being like this before I decided to become a house-keeper, sorry I mean DW.



Ugh, men! I think I mentioned DBF and I are moving in together next summer, and I've decided the best course of action is to set ground rules and expectations on day 1 as to what is expected from both of us re: chores and clutter. Because lord knows I will NOT spend my precious spare time picking up after him with all the crazy hours I will be working, nor will I live in a pig sty. I figure if we can hammer out the expectations from the get-go, it will be easier to stick to them than try and break bad habits later.


----------



## HavLab

prepster said:


> Have you tried any of the at-home lasers?  I have read great reviews on the Tria.



I haven't!  I was just looking at the Tria though.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Ugh, men! I think I mentioned DBF and I are moving in together next summer, and I've decided the best course of action is to set ground rules and expectations on day 1 as to what is expected from both of us re: chores and clutter. Because lord knows I will NOT spend my precious spare time picking up after him with all the crazy hours I will be working, nor will I live in a pig sty. I figure if we can hammer out the expectations from the get-go, it will be easier to stick to them than try and break bad habits later.



The best of luck 

I find the best way is to clear up rather loudly when he'd 'researching' on the couch. Often it provokes him into action alongside me. I call this the 'learn by example' method. I should always clear up while he's here but admittedly I do fall into the trap of waiting 'till he's away for a few days before having a proper clear-up because yes, sadly sometimes it's just easier.  I work too btw, and I'm vice chair of a charity committee. 

The worst trap is to either let one's other half get away with it or start to think why bother?


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> This is new to me. Can I ask you more about it? Is there bruising or anything else that makes you have to hide for a day? Should it be part of a series? Expensive?



I am curious about the same thing.  Will one get pink or light reddish areas on the skin?


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> The best of luck
> 
> I find the best way is to clear up rather loudly when he'd 'researching' on the couch. Often it provokes him into action alongside me. I call this the 'learn by example' method. I should always clear up while he's here but admittedly I do fall into the trap of waiting 'till he's away for a few days before having a proper clear-up because yes, sadly sometimes it's just easier.  I work too btw, and I'm vice chair of a charity committee.
> 
> The worst trap is to either let one's other half get away with it or start to think why bother?


Ha! I am also not above a little passive-aggressive huffing and puffing to "help" DBF realize he is not doing something he should be doing. But generally, my boyfriend is very considerate and perceptive, so here's to hoping we won't have too many issues in this department!


----------



## HavLab

momasaurus said:


> Oh, you have your hands done.......Oooh that is really tempting. Hey, @Cordeliere !!



I definitely noticed a difference - my skin is smoother.


----------



## HavLab

cremel said:


> I am curious about the same thing.  Will one get pink or light reddish areas on the skin?



Skin is red afterward for sure.  But it doesnt last long.  I dont know if skin type makes a difference however.  My skin is oily and I don't bruise easily. 
Anyone tried of heard of the buccal facial?  i read about it and coincidentally, someone mentioned it on the Paris thread.  It's supposed to be amazing. Weird, but amazing.
http://www.joelle-ciocco.com/en/


----------



## cremel

HavLab said:


> Skin is red afterward for sure.  But it doesnt last long.  I dont know if skin type makes a difference however.  My skin is oily and I don't bruise easily.
> Anyone tried of heard of the buccal facial?  i read about it and coincidentally, someone mentioned it on the Paris thread.  It's supposed to be amazing. Weird, but amazing.
> http://www.joelle-ciocco.com/en/



Does this mean avoiding direct sunlight for a while too?


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg apple stinks since Steve Jobs passed. What the heck? My iphone6 updated its software overnight a fee weeks back and then became completely useless. So I had to buy an 8. And then I had the stupid I problem. I️ fixer it as you describe. The software is cumbersome and klunky. Jobs would have never allowed it. [emoji35]



Cannot agree more.  Frankly I don’t think I would pay $1200 for the full screen X.  It’s double the price of their previous ones.


----------



## cremel

HavLab said:


> Skin is red afterward for sure.  But it doesnt last long.  I dont know if skin type makes a difference however.  My skin is oily and I don't bruise easily.
> Anyone tried of heard of the buccal facial?  i read about it and coincidentally, someone mentioned it on the Paris thread.  It's supposed to be amazing. Weird, but amazing.
> http://www.joelle-ciocco.com/en/



I want to get rid of my freckles at some point but it’s quite a challenge if I have to use umbrella and stay red for a week.  DH is in denial.  Men are weird sometimes. He thinks freckles are cute and could be sexy sometimes.  Hard to picture myself in this category. [emoji23]


----------



## Pirula

cremel said:


> I want to get rid of my freckles at some point but it’s quite a challenge if I have to use umbrella and stay red for a week.  DH is in denial.  Men are weird sometimes. He thinks freckles are cute and could be sexy sometimes.  Hard to picture myself in this category. [emoji23]



It's true.  My DH loves my freckles.  So, I've learned to accept them.  I suppose they are kind of cute.

Age spots however, and they ARE different, are a different story.  ZAP with the vitamin C.


----------



## Mrs.Z

prepster said:


> Have you tried any of the at-home lasers?  I have read great reviews on the Tria.



I also read great reviews about the Tria, so I bought it and started the process but seriously I'm not sure anyone has time for that, it takes forever!  Such a tedious process I gave up.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> I think I tried one on at Madison ave back in September, but I was trying everything on, so it is all just a blur.  I don't think they had one at Palm Beach.   I thought about amethyst as I have so much purple in my wardrobe.  I kind of like anemone better as a shade of purple, but would have to go for KD for that, I believe.   But can a girl really have too much purple?   Since I am in FL and sweating is a real thing, I have been apprehensive than an extreme would be too hot.   I'll see how the KD goes this winter when it is only 75 degrees, and find out if leather cuffs are comfortable for me before going, well, more extreme.  (couldn't resist the pun).   Thanks for feedback.


Good idea to try the kelly dog first. It's too expensive to buy if it doesn't hold up well. I got my purples mixed up. It was anemone I tried in the extreme with ghw.


----------



## Moirai

MSO13 said:


> I have lots of H leather and exotic bracelets and I found the extreme too wide for me, almost claustrophobic. But Kelly Dogs don’t fit me well so that might be part of it.
> 
> The CDC is my favorite, exotics are not as susceptible to water as one would think. I have no issues with hand washing etc but I do remove them for some wet projects. I don’t wear them in very warm summer temps but find them comfy most days.
> 
> My hot weather bracelet is the Rivale. All thinner H bracelets do come in exotic but they are very rare and can be hard to find.
> 
> If you want purple and exotic, there’s Amethyst gator with palladium or rose gold CDCs out now.
> 
> Re Ombré, i had an older one that had barely started to yellow. I never wore it because I was afraid of it turning more. I sold it and then bought the new issue with gold. It’s warmer toned so i’m not as concerned about color change but it’s not my most used color. I wear my Craie with rose all the time and my black matte gator with gold. The mark from the ring is inevitable but you can leave the plastic on under the ring or try a glue dot. I just don’t worry about it anymore.
> View attachment 3874960


Beautiful collection! Speedy recovery to your DH.


----------



## Cordeliere

MSO13 said:


> I have lots of H leather and exotic bracelets and I found the extreme too wide for me, almost claustrophobic. But Kelly Dogs don’t fit me well so that might be part of it.
> 
> The CDC is my favorite, exotics are not as susceptible to water as one would think. I have no issues with hand washing etc but I do remove them for some wet projects. I don’t wear them in very warm summer temps but find them comfy most days.
> 
> My hot weather bracelet is the Rivale. All thinner H bracelets do come in exotic but they are very rare and can be hard to find.
> 
> If you want purple and exotic, there’s Amethyst gator with palladium or rose gold CDCs out now.
> 
> Re Ombré, i had an older one that had barely started to yellow. I never wore it because I was afraid of it turning more. I sold it and then bought the new issue with gold. It’s warmer toned so i’m not as concerned about color change but it’s not my most used color. I wear my Craie with rose all the time and my black matte gator with gold. The mark from the ring is inevitable but you can leave the plastic on under the ring or try a glue dot. I just don’t worry about it anymore.
> View attachment 3874960



What a beautiful bracelet collection.  Thanks for sharing your thoughts on what the experience of wearing each style is.   I love the look of the cdc (actually my favorite look), but suspect it will feel too thick on me.  That is my faint recollection of trying it on.  And I think I would be too ocd about the ring mark.   So much to figure out.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Ugh, men! I think I mentioned DBF and I are moving in together next summer, and I've decided the best course of action is to set ground rules and expectations on day 1 as to what is expected from both of us re: chores and clutter. Because lord knows I will NOT spend my precious spare time picking up after him with all the crazy hours I will be working, nor will I live in a pig sty. I figure if we can hammer out the expectations from the get-go, it will be easier to stick to them than try and break bad habits later.



Brilliant.


----------



## Cordeliere

Mrs.Z said:


> I also read great reviews about the Tria, so I bought it and started the process but seriously I'm not sure anyone has time for that, it takes forever!  Such a tedious process I gave up.



Nothing better than a report from actual user.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> The best of luck
> 
> I find the best way is to clear up rather loudly when he'd 'researching' on the couch. Often it provokes him into action alongside me. I call this the 'learn by example' method. I should always clear up while he's here but admittedly I do fall into the trap of waiting 'till he's away for a few days before having a proper clear-up because yes, sadly sometimes it's just easier.  I work too btw, and I'm vice chair of a charity committee.
> 
> The worst trap is to either let one's other half get away with it or start to think why bother?


There's also the workaholic excuse, that he likes piddling around with the pc over any household chores.


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> Glad the hair experiment seems to be going well.
> 
> To be honest, being retired, means I have time to play with Stylebook.


Your calendars are fun.  You also have consistency in colors (turquoise, etc.) across the month which helps with other accessories.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Spending evening time with Stylebook would be an improvement over how I now blow that time doing online shopping.   Better to get excited about what I have than get excited about something I don't have and think I must get.


I create tons of virtual shopping carts.  It is a relaxing way to waste time, isn't it, Cordy. I can't believe I have almost gone thru a year w/o buying clothes.  (We won't discuss fabric purchases.  At least we slaved away for the better part of 2 days sewing a pair of forest green tapered pants, getting the pants to accommodate some weight loss.   It seems all the pants in the stores this year are black).

I was on ban island for quite some time and I have busted loose.   Been reworking existing wardrobe with these H accessories.   I am close to retirement but not necessarily on the verge of it and I felt I could always sell excess H stuff after I retired.  This sounds like a very convincing reason to buy H.  :


----------



## eagle1002us

FizzyWater said:


> Hm.  I wonder if I have a low brow look, even though I haven't used Botox in a dozen years.  The thing is, as my doctor and I figured out, I have pretty heavy eyelids, and I was unconsciously getting my eyes sufficiently open by raising my eyebrows to get the lids out of the way... instead of just, you know, opening the lids enough.
> 
> So I got Botox and my headaches went away.  Amazing!  And I retrained myself to let my forehead relax, and am willing to give up eyebrow arches in return for fewer headaches.  Even so, the lines are back because I'm pretty expressive with my eyebrows (still), and eventually I'll stop procrastinating and find a local Botox doctor.
> 
> Random observation:  American women emote with their eyes; German women emote with their mouths.  Seriously, it's like completely different halves of their faces are involved, and you can see the wrinkle patterns.  I guess now I do both, and am ending up with both wrinkles.  Yay?


I had botox for migraines a while back and the palliative effect wore off after a while.  That's amazing that you found a way of doing biofeedback to reduce or eliminate your headaches.   These days, a migraine attack is not so much head pain but nausea  -- the "sick" part of a sick headache.  B/c i have nausea and not necessarily head pain makes me hesitate to take a migraine med.   But I should b/c it seems to eliminate the nausea.

 A derm mentioned I could get laser to diminish forehead wrinkles.   Is that something you've thought of?   I did have some laser elsewhere and I got a bad case of eczema.  The derm did not want to acknowledge what I had but thankfully the internist did.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Wow, that looks great on you.  Both of your new bracelets and your scarf are very sharp.  I've always liked Cuivre.  Probably because it reminds me of saddles.  It is a great classic color.  Obviously it is a great Fall/Winter color, but I like to wear it in the summer (which is pretty much year round for you ) with white pants and Cuivre sandals.


Prepster, do you remember who had the Cuivre bracelets?   I'd like to track down the photo.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Glad to be able to ask someone who has one, does the extreme width make it uncomfortable?  I look at how my arm is so much more narrow at the wrist and then widens as my arm goes up.  I wonder if it ends up being tight at one end and loose at the other.


Yes, is it tapered like a gauntlet cuff/bracelet would be?   Good question. 

 I did see your pictures of that beautiful Noisette bag and how well the cuivre and zebra scarf all went together.  Super year round outfit since the zebra HS has a white or off-white background.  Super sophisticated combo.  Love it.  I would like a Noisette bag someday, I always thought it was a beautiful color, I prefer it to barenia.  And, one day I may have a cuivre CDC.  

Are T2 and T3 really small sizes?    Is the KD comfortable to wear?  Can it be layered with a CDC or does a person have to have a really skinny arm to pull that off?

The only question I have is, does he really go by the name of "Chuck"?  It seems like Mr. Charles would be more befitting an H boutique.  Or simply Charles.    
*@prepster* Thanks, I figured out from someone's post that Cordy had all the goodies.


----------



## Cordeliere

i don't think of t2 or t3 as small.   I am very tall, and have a big frame in terms of broad shoulders and rib cage, but my bones are very small.   I think big frame and small bones equal out to average. T3 is big on me.  I can wear T2 but it is more snug.   I wanted loose because of the humidity here.

I find the KD to be comfortable.   Layering is above my level of sophistication. 

And yes he goes by Chuck.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Prepster, do you remember who had the Cuivre bracelets?   I'd like to track down the photo.



Hi, hmm...besides Cordeliere, I'm not sure who else has one.  Edit:  Sorry, just saw your post!  



Mrs.Z said:


> I also read great reviews about the Tria, so I bought it and started the process but seriously I'm not sure anyone has time for that, it takes forever!  Such a tedious process I gave up.



Lol!  I can sympathize!  I've heard that--that it works if one can stand to do it every day.



HavLab said:


> Skin is red afterward for sure.  But it doesnt last long.  I dont know if skin type makes a difference however.  My skin is oily and I don't bruise easily.
> Anyone tried of heard of the buccal facial?  i read about it and coincidentally, someone mentioned it on the Paris thread.  It's supposed to be amazing. Weird, but amazing.
> http://www.joelle-ciocco.com/en/



Interesting.  It looks like a pretty place.  I love all of the white.


----------



## HavLab

cremel said:


> I want to get rid of my freckles at some point but it’s quite a challenge if I have to use umbrella and stay red for a week.  DH is in denial.  Men are weird sometimes. He thinks freckles are cute and could be sexy sometimes.  Hard to picture myself in this category. [emoji23]



I dont know if this aqua gold would work on freckles. I think freckles are awesome. My mother had them, she had jet black hair so unusual combination.


----------



## FizzyWater

eagle1002us said:


> I had botox for migraines a while back and the palliative effect wore off after a while.  That's amazing that you found a way of doing biofeedback to reduce or eliminate your headaches.   These days, a migraine attack is not so much head pain but nausea  -- the "sick" part of a sick headache.  B/c i have nausea and not necessarily head pain makes me hesitate to take a migraine med.   But I should b/c it seems to eliminate the nausea.
> 
> A derm mentioned I could get laser to diminish forehead wrinkles.   Is that something you've thought of?   I did have some laser elsewhere and I got a bad case of eczema.  The derm did not want to acknowledge what I had but thankfully the internist did.



These were just regular tension headaches, apparently literally from me trying to hold my eyelids out of my vision via my eyebrows.    I don't get migraines, thank goodness, and I'm sorry that you do.

I hadn't heard of that - it sounds interesting!  Did you have eczema already and the laser triggered it, or was this completely caused by the treatment?


----------



## scarf1

New topic- VELVET.

What do you ladies think? I have been seeing a lot of velvet items recently.
I think of velvet as a strictly winter fabric, and a bit dressy. But my lifestyle is not dressy. More smart casual.
I like the idea of velvet, but fear if I buy something in velvet, it would just languish in my closet.
Any thoughts?


----------



## cafecreme15

scarf1 said:


> New topic- VELVET.
> 
> What do you ladies think? I have been seeing a lot of velvet items recently.
> I think of velvet as a strictly winter fabric, and a bit dressy. But my lifestyle is not dressy. More smart casual.
> I like the idea of velvet, but fear if I buy something in velvet, it would just languish in my closet.
> Any thoughts?



I noticed this trend last year! I️t seems very 90s to me, especially the pieces in crushed velvet. I have a couple of muted velvet pants that i love as an alternative to jeans, but I probably wouldn’t go beyond that myself.


----------



## Genie27

scarf1 said:


> New topic- VELVET.
> 
> What do you ladies think? I have been seeing a lot of velvet items recently.
> I think of velvet as a strictly winter fabric, and a bit dressy. But my lifestyle is not dressy. More smart casual.
> I like the idea of velvet, but fear if I buy something in velvet, it would just languish in my closet.
> Any thoughts?


A lot of the velvet I'm seeing is the crushed 70s kind and the older dusty 20s (?) kind - a lot of boho styles. And on a *lot* of footwear. 

I prefer the non-crushed kind - I have a black velvet blazer from a couple of years ago that I'm getting the sleeves shortened and am planning on wearing it for day with work outfits.


----------



## EmileH

I think it’s the designers trying to convince us that we need something new. If you find one small piece that you like go for it. But by next season we will figure out that velvet isn’t terribly useful and we will be tired of it. Unless of course you have always loved velvet and crave it trend or no trend. Then buy up. Much of it will probably be on sale in a month or two.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

scarf1 said:


> New topic- VELVET.
> 
> What do you ladies think? I have been seeing a lot of velvet items recently.
> I think of velvet as a strictly winter fabric, and a bit dressy. But my lifestyle is not dressy. More smart casual.
> I like the idea of velvet, but fear if I buy something in velvet, it would just languish in my closet.
> Any thoughts?



I don’t really do synthetics, so it’s a no for me. Now organic cotton velour yes, or some kind of natural fiber chenille, absolutely.  But velvet is a strictly polyester creation so no.


----------



## JolieS

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don’t really do synthetics, so it’s a no for me. Now organic cotton velour yes, or some kind of natural fiber chenille, absolutely.  But velvet is a strictly polyester creation so no.



Hmmm...not so sure that velvet is “a strictly polyester creation”. Have seen beautiful cashmere/cotton velvet blazers from Zegna, cashmere velvet jackets from Loro Piana, and silk velvet dresses from various Italian makers. If you like the look, you can find velvet made of natural fibres.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I love velvet, it's always felt sort of holiday/winter/sexy to me.  I bought the teal Gucci velvet bag, and these Valentino shoes.  I agree that it's trendy now but I think it always looks nice for holiday.  For clothing it has to be well done, not too thick and drape nicely. I'm also madly in love with velvet upholstery!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Oh and a velvet evening jacket on a man or a woman, very sexy in my opinion!


----------



## bobkat1991

@ Cuivre color discussion:  are you just looking for pictures of Cuivre bracelets?  If not, I can post a pic of my Cuivre GP 36...


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> New topic- VELVET.
> 
> What do you ladies think? I have been seeing a lot of velvet items recently.
> I think of velvet as a strictly winter fabric, and a bit dressy. But my lifestyle is not dressy. More smart casual.
> I like the idea of velvet, but fear if I buy something in velvet, it would just languish in my closet.
> Any thoughts?



Well I wore a purple velvet jacket today.  Christmas gift from a dear friend.  I was very what I call "smart casual"; worn with white jeans and black booties.  You could totally ace this scarf1.


----------



## Pirula

JolieS said:


> Hmmm...not so sure that velvet is “a strictly polyester creation”. Have seen beautiful cashmere/cotton velvet blazers from Zegna, cashmere velvet jackets from Loro Piana, and silk velvet dresses from various Italian makers. If you like the look, you can find velvet made of natural fibres.



Yes exactly.  [emoji106]


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> Well I wore a purple velvet jacket today.  Christmas gift from a dear friend.  I was very what I call "smart casual"; worn with white jeans and black booties.  You could totally ace this scarf1.
> 
> View attachment 3876382


Thanks! Love your whole outfit!


----------



## KellyObsessed

Velvet has been around since at least 200 B.C.E  many centuries before synthetic materials were invented/created.
I don't think velvet has ever been "out of fashion" and I don't think it ever will.
I would choose a simple, classic, timeless style of jacket.  paying close attention to the lapel; which is often the era/ trend tell.


----------



## Moirai

Pirula said:


> Well I wore a purple velvet jacket today.  Christmas gift from a dear friend.  I was very what I call "smart casual"; worn with white jeans and black booties.  You could totally ace this scarf1.
> 
> View attachment 3876382


You look fabulously chic


----------



## gracekelly

I will be shopping in my closet for velvet. I have a pair of black velvet jeans and a pair of navy velvet ankle length pants. I plan on wearing my newly purchased Chanel slings in navy velvet and black faille. I can’t remember exactly when I bought the pants, but let’s just say my crystal ball for fashion was a bit off and they had to wait for their big.moment.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

JolieS said:


> Hmmm...not so sure that velvet is “a strictly polyester creation”. Have seen beautiful cashmere/cotton velvet blazers from Zegna, cashmere velvet jackets from Loro Piana, and silk velvet dresses from various Italian makers. If you like the look, you can find velvet made of natural fibres.





Pirula said:


> Yes exactly.  [emoji106]





KellyObsessed said:


> Velvet has been around since at least 200 B.C.E  many centuries before synthetic materials were invented/created.
> I don't think velvet has ever been "out of fashion" and I don't think it ever will.
> I would choose a simple, classic, timeless style of jacket.  paying close attention to the lapel; which is often the era/ trend tell.




Oops my bad. I was misinformed.


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> New topic- VELVET.
> 
> What do you ladies think? I have been seeing a lot of velvet items recently.
> I think of velvet as a strictly winter fabric, and a bit dressy. But my lifestyle is not dressy. More smart casual.
> I like the idea of velvet, but fear if I buy something in velvet, it would just languish in my closet.
> Any thoughts?



Velvets come around this time every year. If you go for a brighter or lighter colour it lifts it away from holiday and evening dressy. I remember having a beautiful soft pink little silk velvet mix dress I made very good use out of years ago, I think it was a Matthew Williamson.  Think long term investment and try not to get a style that's too this season (kimono, tie-waist, PJs etc) think of getting something rich and exotic to covert for many years. Etro have the best fabrics ever and that includes velvets (they also have a terrible website so you may want to look at pieces via mytheresa, farfetch or NAP etc.)

There's velvet and there's velvet. If you go for black try to get a silk, or silk mix otherwise the item can look very dense and heavy. Skirts and trousers are not great in velvet because the pile is often crushed, cotton velvet is best for lower separates.

I have a black velvet jacket with transparent silk organza panels to the back so it's very hard to dress-down unless I chuck on with light denim or a patchwork mini. Sometimes it's the detail or trimmings that make it more dressy/less versatile.

I have a the most amazing vintage 1960s bright red velvet coat with brass buttons. Have to mix it up with everyday wear otherwise it wouldn't get much wear at all. Dark and light denim and all-black are easy, so it just chucking it on with any mini or narrow trouser.

I think Boden have similar style velvet coats too. I'm not usually a catalogue pusher but my sister is an avid fan and her catalogues are always on the coffee table when I visit.   I just mention it because if you're attracted to something new to you and not sure of how it would fit into your wardrobe or life, buying something not too expensive and looking at it at home is prob the best way to go.


----------



## papertiger

Minghlee said:


> Just bought a new top today to wear tomorrow, when I brought it home one button was missing, luckily there was an extra button attached to the price tag but no thread and I don't have any, makes me mad!



Agreed, it's ridiculous. I see tPFers that say how they inspect everything, every aspect before they buy, but goodness me sometimes I don't have the time running between this and that. I presume when I'm buying something new it should be perfect but still I look because I know I can't trust anywhere or anyone. My 140 silk, this season Hermes, was not the demo model, it was fresh from downstairs and came in cellophane - when I got home I noticed a hole. Had to return and secure another.

@weN84 went through umpteen mousselines scarves this Summer trying to find one without a blemish and we're still talking H. Chanel has similar problems. Last Saturday I tried a fur on in Gucci that had clearly lost an (outside button) - that's a £28K ($42) coat.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> Well I wore a purple velvet jacket today.  Christmas gift from a dear friend.  I was very what I call "smart casual"; worn with white jeans and black booties.  You could totally ace this scarf1.
> 
> View attachment 3876382



Please post more pics of your outfits here.  They are inspiring.   The outfits don't need to be related to topic of discussion.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Velvets come around this time every year. If you go for a brighter or lighter colour it lifts it away from holiday and evening dressy. I remember having a beautiful soft pink little silk velvet mix dress I made very good use out of years ago, I think it was a Matthew Williamson.  Think long term investment and try not to get a style that's too this season (kimono, tie-waist, PJs etc) think of getting something rich and exotic to covert for many years. Etro have the best fabrics ever and that includes velvets (they also have a terrible website so you may want to look at pieces via mytheresa, farfetch or NAP etc.)
> 
> There's velvet and there's velvet. If you go for black try to get a silk, or silk mix otherwise the item can look very dense and heavy. Skirts and trousers are not great in velvet because the pile is often crushed, cotton velvet is best for lower separates.
> 
> I have a black velvet jacket with transparent silk organza panels to the back so it's very hard to dress-down unless I chuck on with light denim or a patchwork mini. Sometimes it's the detail or trimmings that make it more dressy/less versatile.
> 
> I have a the most amazing vintage 1960s bright red velvet coat with brass buttons. Have to mix it up with everyday wear otherwise it wouldn't get much wear at all. Dark and light denim and all-black are easy, so it just chucking it on with any mini or narrow trouser.
> 
> I think Boden have similar style velvet coats too. I'm not usually a catalogue pusher but my sister is an avid fan and her catalogues are always on the coffee table when I visit.   I just mention it because if you're attracted to something new to you and not sure of how it would fit into your wardrobe or life, buying something not too expensive and looking at it at home is prob the best way to go.


I’ve received catalogs from Boden but never purchased. Is it popular in Europe and how’s the quality?


----------



## Cordeliere

I have a question for owners of rouge h.    I like vintage bags, but the color choices for older bags is limited.   Rouge h is the mainly available bright color of decades far past.   And I love rouge h of the 1980s.   There are many wonderful styles available in rouge h.   Drag bag, piano, constance, lydie, dalvy.  sac mallette.  All styles I love.    

As I ponder getting more than one bag in rouge h, I can't figure out what I would wear it with.   I can absorb one and just wear it with jeans or black.   But if I were to get more than one, I would feel that it was necessary for it to coordinate with other items in my wardrobe.   My closet is full of purple and aqua blue--can't quite see rouge h with this.    I have tons of black, but I think rouge h and black is sort of boring.   I like gray and have historically carried a red bag with gray clothes.  

Anyone have any interesting combinations they wear with rouge h?   Can anyone recommend  any scarves that would bridge rouge h to other colors?


----------



## Pirula

Thanks for the lovely comments on yesterday's attire everyone.

Cordi, I have a Rouge H Trim that I absolutely adore.  It's from the late 90's I believe.  I'd have to find bababebi's certificate to know for sure.  Anyway it is not what I would consider bright.  It's very much a neutral in my wardrobe and goes with almost everything.  I actually love it with black.  But I don't live in Florida so that is a consideration.   For me things just have to "go" not match.  So for me it works with gray, navy, brown, black and surprisingly red.  Beautiful clear reds.  It goes beautifully with dark purples, not sure about lavender as that generally not a color I wear.  While I've not tried it, I would have to agree that it probably wouldn't work with aquas, turquoises, or other so called summery colors.  Rouge H is not summery.

As for scarves, Hermès puts touches of Rouge H in so many, you'd be surprised!  But even if not, it works.  I love it with my anthracite Phoenix for example.

From my collection I love it with coral Savana Dance, red/blue ELeK, pink Marwari CSGM, white Bateau Fleuri, black Papillons gavroche, red Livresse, blue Atelier Dallet and several others.

But I probably would not wear it with my bright white and green Maharani, or my bright white Oiseaux (hmmm, should check that out actually), or with my blue/green Les Ailes.  

I just trust my gut reaction to a combination and go with it.  I'll see if I can find some pictures.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> I have a question for owners of rouge h.    I like vintage bags, but the color choices for older bags is limited.   Rouge h is the mainly available bright color of decades far past.   And I love rouge h of the 1980s.   There are many wonderful styles available in rouge h.   Drag bag, piano, constance, lydie, dalvy.  sac mallette.  All styles I love.
> 
> As I ponder getting more than one bag in rouge h, I can't figure out what I would wear it with.   I can absorb one and just wear it with jeans or black.   But if I were to get more than one, I would feel that it was necessary for it to coordinate with other items in my wardrobe.   My closet is full of purple and aqua blue--can't quite see rouge h with this.    I have tons of black, but I think rouge h and black is sort of boring.   I like gray and have historically carried a red bag with gray clothes.
> 
> Anyone have any interesting combinations they wear with rouge h?   Can anyone recommend  any scarves that would bridge rouge h to other colors?


Rouge H is beautiful classic red. This and Rouge grenat are my favorite H reds. I also like Bordeaux but have not seen IRL.I don't own Rouge H but have a bracelet in rouge grenat so can't offer my own experience. Which Rouge H bag do you have?


----------



## Moirai

Sephora is having their Holiday Beauty Insider 15-20% discount. 
@prepster - I'm going to order Clinique turnaround revitalizing instant facial to try. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Pirula

Okay so here's a recent outing April in Paris




Here it is with Marwari:




With jeans and Dallet:




And black shirt, navy pin whale cords and a toile moussie.  I might never have put this together, but when living out of a suitcase one must improvise.  It worked well enough.

Hope this helps.

ETA:  oops.  Picture:

View attachment 3876943


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> I’ve received catalogs from Boden but never purchased. Is it popular in Europe and how’s the quality?



I only have exactly one tweed skirt suit from Boden for the colour. I tried a similar teal tweed suit from Cordings (one of my usual sources for tweed along with Walker Slater) but the Cordings' jacket did not fit me at all whiich led me to try Boden.... 

Pics below are of the style, the skirt is the same design but not colour, the jacket is the same (that's not me btw, maybe a stock photo, can't remember).





I am almost 5'6" and a size 6 US/10 UK. I think that is fairly average but I am a bit short-waisted so I checked the size guide so I ordered the jacket 'regular' and not petit. The sleeves _and_ overall length were a bit long and the skirt cut slightly oddly (have to wear opaque tights).  I probably should have returned the jacket and gone for the petit but for practicality (as in Scottish weather) too long sleeves are not as bad as too short.

So the quality of Boden is slightly under Cordings and clearly not as good as Slater Walker BUT that is also reflected in the price. The lining, though manmade is very pretty. The outer is pure wool and really nice, I wouldn't have bought it had it not been. I can buy better/heavier in Scotland and often do but tweeds there are much more in traditional colours and are 3 x price. It's a weight ideal for Scottish Summers.

Obviously I kept the suit (and sometimes wear the pieces separately). I haven't bought anything from them since. I would, but it would have to be either a very tempting price or something 'missing' from my wardrobe.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I have a question for owners of rouge h.    I like vintage bags, but the color choices for older bags is limited.   Rouge h is the mainly available bright color of decades far past.   And I love rouge h of the 1980s.   There are many wonderful styles available in rouge h.   Drag bag, piano, constance, lydie, dalvy.  sac mallette.  All styles I love.
> 
> As I ponder getting more than one bag in rouge h, I can't figure out what I would wear it with.   I can absorb one and just wear it with jeans or black.   But if I were to get more than one, I would feel that it was necessary for it to coordinate with other items in my wardrobe.   My closet is full of purple and aqua blue--can't quite see rouge h with this.    I have tons of black, but I think rouge h and black is sort of boring.   I like gray and have historically carried a red bag with gray clothes.
> 
> Anyone have any interesting combinations they wear with rouge h?   Can anyone recommend  any scarves that would bridge rouge h to other colors?



1990s RH Box Bolide with pale pink, soft greens and blue in the Summer 




Otherwise I can't think of any neutrals it doesn't work with, browns included. No surprise it looks good with navy, grey is wonderful too. It gives beige much needed edge.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> I have a question for owners of rouge h.    I like vintage bags, but the color choices for older bags is limited.   Rouge h is the mainly available bright color of decades far past.   And I love rouge h of the 1980s.   There are many wonderful styles available in rouge h.   Drag bag, piano, constance, lydie, dalvy.  sac mallette.  All styles I love.
> 
> As I ponder getting more than one bag in rouge h, I can't figure out what I would wear it with.   I can absorb one and just wear it with jeans or black.   But if I were to get more than one, I would feel that it was necessary for it to coordinate with other items in my wardrobe.   My closet is full of purple and aqua blue--can't quite see rouge h with this.    I have tons of black, but I think rouge h and black is sort of boring.   I like gray and have historically carried a red bag with gray clothes.
> 
> Anyone have any interesting combinations they wear with rouge h?   Can anyone recommend  any scarves that would bridge rouge h to other colors?


Disclaimer, I do not own rouge H.
However, scanning my pix of scarves, I came up with a few possibles...
Pavement
L'arbre du vent


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What’s the difference between cotton velvet and cotton velour?


----------



## Moirai

Pirula said:


> Okay so here's a recent outing April in Paris
> 
> View attachment 3876932
> 
> 
> Here it is with Marwari:
> 
> View attachment 3876936
> 
> 
> With jeans and Dallet:
> 
> View attachment 3876940
> 
> 
> And black shirt, navy pin whale cords and a toile moussie.  I might never have put this together, but when living out of a suitcase one must improvise.  It worked well enough.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ETA:  oops.  Picture:
> 
> View attachment 3876943


Looks wonderful with your trench and denim 


papertiger said:


> I only have exactly one tweed skirt suit from Boden for the colour. I tried a similar teal tweed suit from Cordings (one of my usual sources for tweed along with Walker Slater) but the Cordings' jacket did not fit me at all whiich led me to try Boden....
> 
> Pics below are of the style, the skirt is the same design but not colour, the jacket is the same (that's not me btw, maybe a stock photo, can't remember).
> 
> View attachment 3876921
> View attachment 3876922
> 
> 
> I am almost 5'6" and a size 6 US/10 UK. I think that is fairly average but I am a bit short-waisted so I checked the size guide so I ordered the jacket 'regular' and not petit. The sleeves _and_ overall length were a bit long and the skirt cut slightly oddly (have to wear opaque tights).  I probably should have returned the jacket and gone for the petit but for practicality (as in Scottish weather) too long sleeves are not as bad as too short.
> 
> So the quality of Boden is slightly under Cordings and clearly not as good as Slater Walker BUT that is also reflected in the price. The lining, though manmade is very pretty. The outer is pure wool and really nice, I wouldn't have bought it had it not been. I can buy better/heavier in Scotland and often do but tweeds there are much more in traditional colours and are 3 x price. It's a weight deal for Scottish Summers.
> 
> Obviously I kept the suit (and sometimes wear the pieces separately). I haven't bought anything from them since. I would, but it would have to be either a very tempting price or something 'missing' from my wardrobe.


Thanks for your helpful input. It sounds like I should go with my regular size even though on some items the site suggested one size up. Will mark this site. I'm always on the look out for tops and dresses.


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> What’s the difference between cotton velvet and cotton velour?



Not much. Velour tends to be stretchy as in Juicy Couture tracksuits


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> Okay so here's a recent outing April in Paris
> 
> View attachment 3876932
> 
> 
> Here it is with Marwari:
> 
> View attachment 3876936
> 
> 
> With jeans and Dallet:
> 
> View attachment 3876940
> 
> 
> And black shirt, navy pin whale cords and a toile moussie.  I might never have put this together, but when living out of a suitcase one must improvise.  It worked well enough.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ETA:  oops.  Picture:
> 
> View attachment 3876943




You look amazing. Does the paparazzi always follow you like that? It’s no wonder 

I l be rouge h with black, navy, grey, camel, beige. I have also worn it with a sky blue dress and my ELenK in the red blue color way. I love it with denim Pirula.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have lots of substantial velour with a small amount of stretch, like trousers.

Anyway I am sad that my favorite DVF wrap dress in wool is done.  I counted 7 small holes.  I need to cut it up into an infinity scarf when I get some alone time in my sewing room.  Today was it’s swan song.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Moirai said:


> Sephora is having their Holiday Beauty Insider 15-20% discount.
> @prepster - I'm going to order Clinique turnaround revitalizing instant facial to try. Thanks for the suggestion!


I did too!
Thanks prepster!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> 1990s RH Box Bolide with pale pink, soft greens and blue in the Summer
> 
> View attachment 3876945
> 
> 
> Otherwise I can't think of any neutrals it doesn't work with, browns included. No surprise it looks good with navy, grey is wonderful too. It gives beige much needed edge.


I love this look - I personally can't think of much I _wouldn't _ wear with a lovely red bag.


----------



## Moirai

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have lots of substantial velour with a small amount of stretch, like trousers.
> 
> Anyway I am sad that my favorite DVF wrap dress in wool is done.  I counted 7 small holes.  I need to cut it up into an infinity scarf when I get some alone time in my sewing room.  Today was it’s swan song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876963


I see why it's a favorite, looks great on you. Good idea to make it into something else.


Cookiefiend said:


> I did too!
> Thanks prepster!


We'll have to compare notes


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have lots of substantial velour with a small amount of stretch, like trousers.
> 
> Anyway I am sad that my favorite DVF wrap dress in wool is done.  I counted 7 small holes.  I need to cut it up into an infinity scarf when I get some alone time in my sewing room.  Today was it’s swan song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876963


It’s very nice on you! How do you make an infinity scarf from a dress?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks guys. I love me a DVF wrap dress.  
Well I will just cut the dress into rectangles and serge the edges together inside out until it’s a tube, and then pull it right side out and serge the two ends together until there’s just a bit left and then sew it shut.


----------



## Moirai

Minghlee said:


> Just bought a new top today to wear tomorrow, when I brought it home one button was missing, luckily there was an extra button attached to the price tag but no thread and I don't have any, makes me mad!





papertiger said:


> Agreed, it's ridiculous. I see tPFers that say how they inspect everything, every aspect before they buy, but goodness me sometimes I don't have the time running between this and that. I presume when I'm buying something new it should be perfect but still I look because I know I can't trust anywhere or anyone. My 140 silk, this season Hermes, was not the demo model, it was fresh from downstairs and came in cellophane - when I got home I noticed a hole. Had to return and secure another.
> 
> @weN84 went through umpteen mousselines scarves this Summer trying to find one without a blemish and we're still talking H. Chanel has similar problems. Last Saturday I tried a fur on in Gucci that had clearly lost an (outside button) - that's a £28K ($42) coat.


Speaking of quality control, I just received my Roger Vivier pumps from NM. Excited to get them but they sent me 37.5 in a size 38 box! I ordered the last 38. Argh! And there are warps on the medial sides of both pumps, but not from being worn.


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> 1990s RH Box Bolide with pale pink, soft greens and blue in the Summer
> 
> View attachment 3876945
> 
> 
> Otherwise I can't think of any neutrals it doesn't work with, browns included. No surprise it looks good with navy, grey is wonderful too. It gives beige much needed edge.



I love this and would wear in summer also!   The smoother leather here brightens the color more than my Togo.  Very interesting.  Beautiful combo papertiger.



Moirai said:


> Looks wonderful with your trench and denim
> .



Why thank you.




Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look amazing. Does the paparazzi always follow you like that? It’s no wonder
> 
> I l be rouge h with black, navy, grey, camel, beige. I have also worn it with a sky blue dress and my ELenK in the red blue color way. I love it with denim Pirula.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Well you know my paparazzi, and yes he does follow me everywhere!



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have lots of substantial velour with a small amount of stretch, like trousers.
> 
> Anyway I am sad that my favorite DVF wrap dress in wool is done.  I counted 7 small holes.  I need to cut it up into an infinity scarf when I get some alone time in my sewing room.  Today was it’s swan song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876963



What a shame.  It’s a lovely dress.  Sigh.


----------



## scarf1

@Cordeliere -
Here is another idea for combining purple with rouge H- Jardin de maharani from SS2017


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Sephora is having their Holiday Beauty Insider 15-20% discount.
> @prepster - I'm going to order Clinique turnaround revitalizing instant facial to try. Thanks for the suggestion!





Cookiefiend said:


> I did too!
> Thanks prepster!



I look forward to hearing what you think! I keep mine in the shower and smear a little all over my face and neck first, (so the salycilic acid can start to do its thing), then just work it lightly in small circles with my finger tips.  The grains are very fine, so they exfoliate well but don't seem to scratch or irritate my skin.


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Speaking of quality control, I just received my Roger Vivier pumps from NM. Excited to get them but they sent me 37.5 in a size 38 box! I ordered the last 38. Argh! And there are warps on the medial sides of both pumps, but not from being worn.



Oh rats!


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere -
> Here is another idea for combining purple with rouge H- Jardin de maharani from SS2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877018
> View attachment 3877019
> View attachment 3877020



That's pretty!


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Speaking of quality control, I just received my Roger Vivier pumps from NM. Excited to get them but they sent me 37.5 in a size 38 box! I ordered the last 38. Argh! And there are warps on the medial sides of both pumps, but not from being worn.


Oh how disappointing! I was looking forward to your review of the shoes.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> It goes beautifully with dark purples, not sure about lavender as that generally not a color I wear.  While I've not tried it, I would have to agree that it probably wouldn't work with aquas, turquoises, or other so called summery colors.  Rouge H is not summery.
> From my collection I love it with coral Savana Dance, red/blue ELeK, pink Marwari CSGM, white Bateau Fleuri, black Papillons gavroche, red Livresse, blue Atelier Dallet and several others.



Pairing rouge h with a darker, muddier purple would probably be great.   I was thinking about the clearer purples I own.   But I am fine with the darker ones too.   I don't do lavender.   A suggestion like this was exactly what I was hoping to get.  

I have been eying a Bateau Fleuri that is mostly grey and I bet that would be a good pairing.   Thanks for your in depth suggestions.


----------



## prepster

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks guys. I love me a DVF wrap dress.
> Well I will just cut the dress into rectangles and serge the edges together inside out until it’s a tube, and then pull it right side out and serge the two ends together until there’s just a bit left and then sew it shut.



That's very impressive.   I am in such awe of anyone who can sew.   You may as well be describing how you build a rocket, because that all just went right over my head!


----------



## Moirai

I enjoy seeing everyone’s pics. Here’s my contribution today. I’ve been wearing my VCA mop as often as I can, loving it. Recently I attached one of my gold bracelets to lengthen the necklace. I like how it looks but thinking of layering it with another simple shorter non-VCA necklace. Any suggestions? I know some ladies buy the matching bracelet but I’m not ready for that yet. Maybe a better option for me is getting another 10 motif mop and layering it with the second pic or for more versatility 10 motif onyx.


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> Which Rouge H bag do you have?



None yet.   Definitely will get a drag bag when I can find one with good handles and straps.  A lot of them seem to have break downs in the structural core of the handle, so it is a matter of waiting for the right on.   But this is the idea.




I am also smitten with the Sac Mallette.   Black is kind of boring given the number of black bags and clothes I already own,   Black also seems very heavy for Florida.   Exotic leathers cost more than I want to pay for a novelty bag.   Rouge h seems to be the best choice.   But that was the whole point of my original post.  If I am going to have two rouge h bags, I have to have things to wear them with.   


This will also take a long time to find the right one.  They tend to lose their shape in the back upper half.   You can see this one has a crushed place on the upper right.   When you really look at the construction, it is honestly just weird.   Seems like the curves are difficult to maintain.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> Okay so here's a recent outing April in Paris
> 
> View attachment 3876932
> 
> 
> Here it is with Marwari:
> 
> View attachment 3876936
> 
> 
> With jeans and Dallet:
> 
> View attachment 3876940
> 
> 
> And black shirt, navy pin whale cords and a toile moussie.  I might never have put this together, but when living out of a suitcase one must improvise.  It worked well enough.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ETA:  oops.  Picture:
> 
> View attachment 3876943



The men in your life look pretty hunky.    The gloves are a nice touch with the bag.


----------



## Moirai

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere -
> Here is another idea for combining purple with rouge H- Jardin de maharani from SS2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877018
> View attachment 3877019
> View attachment 3877020


Gorgeous!


prepster said:


> I look forward to hearing what you think! I keep mine in the shower and smear a little all over my face and neck first, (so the salycilic acid can start to do its thing), then just work it lightly in small circles with my finger tips.  The grains are very fine, so they exfoliate well but don't seem to scratch or irritate my skin.


Thanks for the tips!


prepster said:


> Oh rats!





Genie27 said:


> Oh how disappointing! I was looking forward to your review of the shoes.


I was thinking I needed to half size up. Oh well. I ordered the one with stacked 45 mm heels, feels more like a flat.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> 1990s RH Box Bolide with pale pink, soft greens and blue in the Summer
> 
> View attachment 3876945
> 
> 
> Otherwise I can't think of any neutrals it doesn't work with, browns included. No surprise it looks good with navy, grey is wonderful too. It gives beige much needed edge.



The silvery gray is nice.    I am not big into neutrals except black, which I have abandoned, so that is my problem.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> None yet.   Definitely will get a drag bag when I can find one with good handles and straps.  A lot of them seem to have break downs in the structural core of the handle, so it is a matter of waiting for the right on.   But this is the idea.
> 
> View attachment 3877021
> 
> 
> I am also smitten with the Sac Mallette.   Black is kind of boring given the number of black bags and clothes I already own,   Black also seems very heavy for Florida.   Exotic leathers cost more than I want to pay for a novelty bag.   Rouge h seems to be the best choice.   But that was the whole point of my original post.  If I am going to have two rouge h bags, I have to have things to wear them with.
> View attachment 3877028
> 
> This will also take a long time to find the right one.  They tend to lose their shape in the back upper half.   You can see this one has a crushed place on the upper right.   When you really look at the construction, it is honestly just weird.   Seems like the curves are difficult to maintain.


Lovely bags, Corde. I like the drag bag and the Sac has character. Reminds me of Bolide secret bag. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere -
> Here is another idea for combining purple with rouge H- Jardin de maharani from SS2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877018
> View attachment 3877019
> View attachment 3877020



Very interesting color combos.   Will check it out.  Will also take another look a Pavements.  I like that design but always think I have nothing to wear with it.   Maybe two nothings will make a something.


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> The men in your life look pretty hunky.    The gloves are a nice touch with the bag.



Ha ha!  Thanks!  I kinda like them!  I’m a lucky girl.

And the gloves are a good, clear red.  I was surprised, but it works.  [emoji4]

Your bags under consideration are very cool.  I’d not seen them before.  [emoji106]


----------



## cafecreme15

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3876946
> View attachment 3876947
> View attachment 3876954
> View attachment 3876953
> View attachment 3876948
> View attachment 3876949
> View attachment 3876951
> View attachment 3876952
> 
> Disclaimer, I do not own rouge H.
> However, scanning my pix of scarves, I came up with a few possibles...
> Pavement
> L'arbre du vent


Drooling over all these beautiful pictures! I definitely agree with the idea of sharing more photos of outfits in this thread. I would share mine, but today I am bumming it in a cardigan and leggings because I will be sitting at the computer working all day...with the exception of a CVS run and a manicure break! I wish I had taken a picture of my outfit last night. Some friends and I had a wonderful evening out at the museum where we had dinner, listened to some live music, and checked out the new exhibition there. I wore leather leggings, my SW 50/50 boots, and a cream wool and lace turtleneck from the Olivia Palermo collection at Banana Republic! Here's the link to it. I got it a couple of months ago so it is nearly sold out now. I love that it is fun and more expensive looking than it is. Really great purchase at $150, and I think I got it on sale too!
http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1090565&pcid=1090184&vid=1&pid=875165012


Moirai said:


> I enjoy seeing everyone’s pics. Here’s my contribution today. I’ve been wearing my VCA mop as often as I can, loving it. Recently I attached one of my gold bracelets to lengthen the necklace. I like how it looks but thinking of layering it with another simple shorter non-VCA necklace. Any suggestions? I know some ladies buy the matching bracelet but I’m not ready for that yet. Maybe a better option for me is getting another 10 motif mop and layering it with the second pic or for more versatility 10 motif onyx.
> View attachment 3877017


Oh I LOVE the necklace at the length in the picture on the left (top?) where it is shorter. Lately I've been kind of obsessed with clavicle length necklaces.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> I enjoy seeing everyone’s pics. Here’s my contribution today. I’ve been wearing my VCA mop as often as I can, loving it. Recently I attached one of my gold bracelets to lengthen the necklace. I like how it looks but thinking of layering it with another simple shorter non-VCA necklace. Any suggestions? I know some ladies buy the matching bracelet but I’m not ready for that yet. Maybe a better option for me is getting another 10 motif mop and layering it with the second pic or for more versatility 10 motif onyx.
> View attachment 3877017


I love the original length on you! The longer is nice too, and I can see the look you’re going for, but I think it needs to be even longer?  (I’m think of your beautiful farandole, I think!) 

I personally don’t end up wearing my long necklace long - I double loop it or it flies all over the place. I do love the look on others.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Drooling over all these beautiful pictures! I definitely agree with the idea of sharing more photos of outfits in this thread. I would share mine, but today I am bumming it in a cardigan and leggings because I will be sitting at the computer working all day...with the exception of a CVS run and a manicure break! I wish I had taken a picture of my outfit last night. Some friends and I had a wonderful evening out at the museum where we had dinner, listened to some live music, and checked out the new exhibition there. I wore leather leggings, my SW 50/50 boots, and a cream wool and lace turtleneck from the Olivia Palermo collection at Banana Republic! Here's the link to it. I got it a couple of months ago so it is nearly sold out now. I love that it is fun and more expensive looking than it is. Really great purchase at $150, and I think I got it on sale too!
> http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=1090565&pcid=1090184&vid=1&pid=875165012
> 
> Oh I LOVE the necklace at the length in the picture on the left (top?) where it is shorter. Lately I've been kind of obsessed with clavicle length necklaces.





Genie27 said:


> I love the original length on you! The longer is nice too, and I can see the look you’re going for, but I think it needs to be even longer?  (I’m think of your beautiful farandole, I think!)
> 
> I personally don’t end up wearing my long necklace long - I double loop it or it flies all over the place. I do love the look on others.


Thanks, ladies. My favorite length is the shorter one too. I see what you mean, Genie, not short and not long enough. Definitely makes me rethink about getting the matching bracelet to lengthen it.
Cafe, your outfit sounds fab. Post a pic next time you wear it.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Very interesting color combos.   Will check it out.  Will also take another look a Pavements.  I like that design but always think I have nothing to wear with it.   Maybe two nothings will make a something.


Haha! I fInd the pavements with the blue border an easy travel scarf since it has bits of so many different colors, it seems happy to go with whatever I am wearing. I also have one in the teal CW which is more monochrome, and I struggle with "matching" that one.
Another thought I had because you live in FL, is mousselines. I think the softer colors will also help bridge the gap between more disparate colors. 
This is a moussie stole, mythical Phoenix from this year. The 4th pic shows it with turquoise top. I could see a red bag with that.

The next series are the mousseline Iris 140 from this year. With reds, purples, navy. I also like how this looks with grey.


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> I love this and would wear in summer also!   The smoother leather here brightens the color more than my Togo.  Very interesting.  Beautiful combo papertiger.
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Well you know my paparazzi, and yes he does follow me everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame.  It’s a lovely dress.  Sigh.



Than you. 

I agree Box and Clemence brightens tones, but RH still fabulous in Togo and Swift/Gulliver too. If I could just find some Raisin Box now he he.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> The silvery gray is nice.    I am not big into neutrals except black, which I have abandoned, so that is my problem.



Well I wear with sage, moss, jade, light pink, mauve, purple, navy, blues and all sorts of non-neutral colours too but I think I wouldn't team it with the brighter pinks. I tend to avoid with a few greens otherwise it reminds me of Christmas. If I wear with other reds I'll tie it together (no literally of course)  with my shades-of-red H Iris scarf (the 90 version of @scarf1) such a useful design.


----------



## Genie27

scarf1 said:


> Haha! I fInd the pavements with the blue border an easy travel scarf since it has bits of so many different colors, it seems happy to go with whatever I am wearing. I also have one in the teal CW which is more monochrome, and I struggle with "matching" that one.
> Another thought I had because you live in FL, is mousselines. I think the softer colors will also help bridge the gap between more disparate colors.
> This is a moussie stole, mythical Phoenix from this year. The 4th pic shows it with turquoise top. I could see a red bag with that.
> 
> The next series are the mousseline Iris 140 from this year. With reds, purples, navy. I also like how this looks with grey.
> View attachment 3877061
> View attachment 3877062
> View attachment 3877063
> 
> View attachment 3877072
> 
> View attachment 3877068
> 
> View attachment 3877069
> 
> View attachment 3877070
> 
> View attachment 3877071


You are killing me!!!! That Iris!!! And finally an MP that I could see myself wearing. Thank you for posting these.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> None yet.   Definitely will get a drag bag when I can find one with good handles and straps.  A lot of them seem to have break downs in the structural core of the handle, so it is a matter of waiting for the right on.   But this is the idea.
> 
> View attachment 3877021
> 
> 
> I am also smitten with the Sac Mallette.   Black is kind of boring given the number of black bags and clothes I already own,   Black also seems very heavy for Florida.   Exotic leathers cost more than I want to pay for a novelty bag.   Rouge h seems to be the best choice.   But that was the whole point of my original post.  If I am going to have two rouge h bags, I have to have things to wear them with.
> View attachment 3877028
> 
> This will also take a long time to find the right one.  They tend to lose their shape in the back upper half.   You can see this one has a crushed place on the upper right.   When you really look at the construction, it is honestly just weird.   Seems like the curves are difficult to maintain.



I have an SM (Bleu Marine). Just don't get a 32 they are really too heavy for everyday. 

The black are actually not so boring as they have a red velvet lining and pads.


----------



## Pirula

OMG this is gorgeous.....


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> I enjoy seeing everyone’s pics. Here’s my contribution today. I’ve been wearing my VCA mop as often as I can, loving it. Recently I attached one of my gold bracelets to lengthen the necklace. I like how it looks but thinking of layering it with another simple shorter non-VCA necklace. Any suggestions? I know some ladies buy the matching bracelet but I’m not ready for that yet. Maybe a better option for me is getting another 10 motif mop and layering it with the second pic or for more versatility 10 motif onyx.
> View attachment 3877017



These both look good on you. I think the most important thing is to compliment the neckline f what ever you're wearing. I think the onyx is very dressy personally.


----------



## Pirula

Scarf1 is right on about moussies.  Here’s another that would work with Rouge H, Karnak (excuse the pouf factor):




And here is a possible way to wear bright pink with it, find a scarf with both like this Portes:


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have lots of substantial velour with a small amount of stretch, like trousers.
> 
> Anyway I am sad that my favorite DVF wrap dress in wool is done.  I counted 7 small holes.  I need to cut it up into an infinity scarf when I get some alone time in my sewing room.  Today was it’s swan song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876963



Sad for you too, love the colours


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Speaking of quality control, I just received my Roger Vivier pumps from NM. Excited to get them but they sent me 37.5 in a size 38 box! I ordered the last 38. Argh! And there are warps on the medial sides of both pumps, but not from being worn.



Last week I ordered Gucci Vegas Loafers from Tessabit through Farfetch. The soles were so badly scratched, had they not been the last pair on earth in my size (at the old price, they've now gone up 20% at Gucci) I would have returned them. Yes, I will put a thin rubber sole on them anyway but that's not the point. FF were fairly good about it and gave me a further reduction, but I bet they won't give Tessabit my feedback which bugs me.


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Scarf1 is right on about moussies.  Here’s another that would work with Rouge H, Karnak (excuse the pouf factor):
> 
> View attachment 3877142
> 
> 
> And here is a possible way to wear bright pink with it, find a scarf with both like this Portes:
> 
> View attachment 3877151



Holy moly, you look like a queen in Karnak


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere -
> Here is another idea for combining purple with rouge H- Jardin de maharani from SS2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877018
> View attachment 3877019
> View attachment 3877020



Red is approx. half of purple, they really should work.


----------



## Moirai

scarf1 said:


> Haha! I fInd the pavements with the blue border an easy travel scarf since it has bits of so many different colors, it seems happy to go with whatever I am wearing. I also have one in the teal CW which is more monochrome, and I struggle with "matching" that one.
> Another thought I had because you live in FL, is mousselines. I think the softer colors will also help bridge the gap between more disparate colors.
> This is a moussie stole, mythical Phoenix from this year. The 4th pic shows it with turquoise top. I could see a red bag with that.
> 
> The next series are the mousseline Iris 140 from this year. With reds, purples, navy. I also like how this looks with grey.
> View attachment 3877061
> View attachment 3877062
> View attachment 3877063
> 
> View attachment 3877072
> 
> View attachment 3877068
> 
> View attachment 3877069
> 
> View attachment 3877070
> 
> View attachment 3877071





Pirula said:


> Scarf1 is right on about moussies.  Here’s another that would work with Rouge H, Karnak (excuse the pouf factor):
> 
> View attachment 3877142
> 
> 
> And here is a possible way to wear bright pink with it, find a scarf with both like this Portes:
> 
> View attachment 3877151


Wow, love these. MP moussie looks perfect for FL! And that Iris is just gorgeous.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> These both look good on you. I think the most important thing is to compliment the neckline f what ever you're wearing. I think the onyx is very dressy personally.





papertiger said:


> Last week I ordered Gucci Vegas Loafers from Tessabit through Farfetch. The soles were so badly scratched, had they not been the last pair on earth in my size (at the old price, they've now gone up 20% at Gucci) I would have returned them. Yes, I will put a thin rubber sole on them anyway but that's not the point. FF were fairly good about it and gave me a further reduction, but I bet they won't give Tessabit my feedback which bugs me.


Thanks! That stinks but glad they discounted more.


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> Holy moly, you look like a queen in Karnak





I had just gotten it,  my first moussie (I only have two) and I didn't know what the heck I was doing.   This Karnak seems to have a lot of volume!


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> Scarf1 is right on about moussies.  Here’s another that would work with Rouge H, Karnak (excuse the pouf factor):
> 
> View attachment 3877142
> 
> 
> And here is a possible way to wear bright pink with it, find a scarf with both like this Portes:
> 
> View attachment 3877151


No surprise, I love that karnak


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> No surprise, I love that karnak



Thank you!  I love your ZP and Iris!


----------



## bunnycat

Pirula said:


> Scarf1 is right on about moussies.  Here’s another that would work with Rouge H, Karnak (excuse the pouf factor):
> 
> View attachment 3877142
> 
> 
> And here is a possible way to wear bright pink with it, find a scarf with both like this Portes:
> 
> View attachment 3877151



Karnak is fabulous! And you look stunning in it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

you guys are really into designer scarves!  I am too, but only functional warm ones that were designed and knitted or crocheted by my mama.  
I live in an arctic climate and need my scarves to keep me warm in below freezing weather so, yeah!  Not too many silk ones (3) in my collection.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

These are the rascals I tried to keep all rounded up today.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Mine are the ones to the right, one with her leg up square in front and the one airborne!


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> you guys are really into designer scarves!  I am too, but only functional warm ones that were designed and knitted or crocheted by my mama.
> I live in an arctic climate and need my scarves to keep me warm in below freezing weather so, yeah!  Not too many silk ones (3) in my collection.



I used to live in the Arctic too so I know what you mean. You'd be surprised how warm a silk scarf can be. Obviously they are not made for -10 and under but still seriously useful.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yeah I do like the few I have, but I mostly have these oversized cashmere shawl wrap thingies that I wrap around my neck for outdoors with my coat and then inside I can wrap my whole upper body around it like a blanket!  I get so chilly.  I was born in a paradise island in the pacific!


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I have an SM (Bleu Marine). Just don't get a 32 they are really too heavy for everyday.
> 
> The black are actually not so boring as they have a red velvet lining and pads.



Thanks for the info!  I would not have realized that the weight would be an issue.   The smallest one I have seen for sale actually held its structure the best.  It was pretty scratched up so I didn't go that way, but have wondered if I made a mistake not getting it since I am a small bag kind of girl.   And yes, the red lining is a delight.  I am a sucker for contrast interiors, and I figure this is the only way I will get one.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> Scarf1 is right on about moussies.  Here’s another that would work with Rouge H, Karnak (excuse the pouf factor):
> 
> View attachment 3877142
> 
> 
> And here is a possible way to wear bright pink with it, find a scarf with both like this Portes:
> 
> View attachment 3877151



You are inspiring me that I might be able to do pink and red, with the right shade.


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3877175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the rascals I tried to keep all rounded up today.


Your girls are adorable! So cute and energetic. Fabulous outfits too!


----------



## bunnycat

Cordeliere said:


> None yet.   Definitely will get a drag bag when I can find one with good handles and straps.  A lot of them seem to have break downs in the structural core of the handle, so it is a matter of waiting for the right on.   But this is the idea.
> 
> View attachment 3877021
> 
> 
> I am also smitten with the Sac Mallette.   Black is kind of boring given the number of black bags and clothes I already own,   Black also seems very heavy for Florida.   Exotic leathers cost more than I want to pay for a novelty bag.   Rouge h seems to be the best choice.   But that was the whole point of my original post.  If I am going to have two rouge h bags, I have to have things to wear them with.
> View attachment 3877028
> 
> This will also take a long time to find the right one.  They tend to lose their shape in the back upper half.   You can see this one has a crushed place on the upper right.   When you really look at the construction, it is honestly just weird.   Seems like the curves are difficult to maintain.




I love the old drag bags, and love that they brought the closure back for some bracelets recently.  I wonder why it should lose shaping on the curve? Or could it just be poor set up for photography?  I finally got my red bag (Bolide) and it didn't photograph well. The zipper looked deformed in pics, but it was just the pics and poor photographic set up. 



scarf1 said:


> Haha! I fInd the pavements with the blue border an easy travel scarf since it has bits of so many different colors, it seems happy to go with whatever I am wearing. I also have one in the teal CW which is more monochrome, and I struggle with "matching" that one.
> Another thought I had because you live in FL, is mousselines. I think the softer colors will also help bridge the gap between more disparate colors.
> This is a moussie stole, mythical Phoenix from this year. The 4th pic shows it with turquoise top. I could see a red bag with that.
> 
> The next series are the mousseline Iris 140 from this year. With reds, purples, navy. I also like how this looks with grey.
> View attachment 3877061
> View attachment 3877062
> View attachment 3877063
> 
> View attachment 3877072
> 
> View attachment 3877068
> 
> View attachment 3877069
> 
> View attachment 3877070
> 
> View attachment 3877071



I just love these scarf1!


----------



## Pirula

bunnycat said:


> Karnak is fabulous! And you look stunning in it!



Thank you dear, dear *bunnycat*!



HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3877175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the rascals I tried to keep all rounded up today.



Awww, so cute!



Cordeliere said:


> You are inspiring me that I might be able to do pink and red, with the right shade.



Exactly!

Happy to help.


----------



## papertiger

bunnycat said:


> I love the old drag bags, and love that they brought the closure back for some bracelets recently.  I wonder why it should lose shaping on the curve? Or could it just be poor set up for photography?  I finally got my red bag (Bolide) and it didn't photograph well. The zipper looked deformed in pics, but it was just the pics and poor photographic set up.
> 
> 
> 
> I just love these scarf1!



Drag and Piano bags are so smart and elegant, doesn't matter which sizes.

SMs can be very old so the ones around are survivors. Some people have no idea you shouldn't put things on top of them or store them on their sides. I can imagine bags inside storage boxes could easily not be stored the right way up.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Your girls are adorable! So cute and energetic. Fabulous outfits too!



Thanks!


----------



## gracekelly

@Pirula  Love all your pictures!  Your velvet jacket made me remember a burgundy velvet blazer that I had a long time ago.  I used to wear it over a creme antique silk dress.  Wish I had the jacket now.

@Cordeliere  I have a vermillion chevre Drag that is from a later run than your rouge H.  Mine is 27cm and a great dress or daytime bag as it holds much more than one would guess.  I tried a 32cm a couple of years ago at the boutique and felt it was just to large for me though I could certainly see it as a good everyday bag.  I actually had mine out a few weeks ago for a dinner out.  It always makes me feel so elegant!


----------



## Cordeliere

bunnycat said:


> I love the old drag bags, and love that they brought the closure back for some bracelets recently.  I wonder why it should lose shaping on the curve? Or could it just be poor set up for photography?
> !



It is the Sac Mallette that lose their shape which is understandable.   The design is one big curve.  .   I haven't seen any shape problems on the drag bags.  The drag bags do seem to have a problem with the inner core of the handle breaking.   I can understand why the straps would develop wrinkles but I have no idea why the handles would be vulnerable.   It is just the drag one  that I see this on.   Maybe the drag 2 just aren't old enough for handle deterioration or maybe Hermes corrected the problem.


----------



## Genie27

It’s cold here and I am debating wearing my fur...it would have been perfect yesterday...but here are the other two options...


----------



## cafecreme15

You all may remember that a few weeks ago, I was considering purchasing a painting by post-impressionist artist Edouard Cortès. As much as I love that painting, I decided it was just too much money for me to spend at this point in my life. I was feeling sad about letting it go when lo and behold, I stumbled across these precious original French watercolors by Joseph-Marie Le Tournier (1892-1972) done under the pseudonym La Brige, and painted in the 1950s and 60s. I fell in love, and ordered four! I wanted to share them with you all because I know you will understand how excited I am about my first acquisition of original art!








They are small, so I was thinking I would hang them together in a group. Just have to figure out how I want to frame them [emoji848] I’d love to hear suggestions if anyone has any! I love that you can see the pencil markings, erasures, and paint smudges the artist made, so I don’t think I will want to matte them inside the frames.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> It’s cold here and I am debating wearing my fur...it would have been perfect yesterday...but here are the other two options...


You look fab in all of these options Genie! Honestly think you can't go wrong


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> It’s cold here and I am debating wearing my fur...it would have been perfect yesterday...but here are the other two options...


#1 gray fur
#2 Blue fur
They all look nice.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> You all may remember that a few weeks ago, I was considering purchasing a painting by post-impressionist artist Edouard Cortès. As much as I love that painting, I decided it was just too much money for me to spend at this point in my life. I was feeling sad about letting it go when lo and behold, I stumbled across these precious original French watercolors by Joseph-Marie Le Tournier (1892-1972) done under the pseudonym La Brige, and painted in the 1950s and 60s. I fell in love, and ordered four! I wanted to share them with you all because I know you will understand how excited I am about my first acquisition of original art!
> View attachment 3877254
> 
> View attachment 3877255
> View attachment 3877256
> View attachment 3877257
> View attachment 3877258
> 
> 
> They are small, so I was thinking I would hang them together in a group. Just have to figure out how I want to frame them [emoji848] I’d love to hear suggestions if anyone has any! I love that you can see the pencil markings, erasures, and paint smudges the artist made, so I don’t think I will want to matte them inside the frames.


Agree that your probably don't need to mat them.  I usually go in with a rough idea and then try out all the options in a particular color or style.  These have traditional subject matter, so perhaps a traditional frame? Or you can go the opposite i.e. gold wood vs metal or colored wood.  Your home decor also factors into this.   A good framer and their opinion is so important especially if you want to group them.


----------



## Pirula

gracekelly said:


> @Pirula  Love all your pictures!  Your velvet jacket made me remember a burgundy velvet blazer that I had a long time ago.  I used to wear it over a creme antique silk dress.  Wish I had the jacket
> !



Thank you kindly @gracekelly.



cafecreme15 said:


> You all may remember that a few weeks ago, I was considering purchasing a painting by post-impressionist artist Edouard Cortès. As much as I love that painting, I decided it was just too much money for me to spend at this point in my life. I was feeling sad about letting it go when lo and behold, I stumbled across these precious original French watercolors by Joseph-Marie Le Tournier (1892-1972) done under the pseudonym La Brige, and painted in the 1950s and 60s. I fell in love, and ordered four! I wanted to share them with you all because I know you will understand how excited I am about my first acquisition of original art!
> View attachment 3877254
> 
> View attachment 3877255
> View attachment 3877256
> View attachment 3877257
> View attachment 3877258
> 
> 
> They are small, so I was thinking I would hang them together in a group. Just have to figure out how I want to frame them [emoji848] I’d love to hear suggestions if anyone has any! I love that you can see the pencil markings, erasures, and paint smudges the artist made, so I don’t think I will want to matte them inside the frames.



These are lovely.

My advice is to absolutely mat them.  It gives depth to the overall look of the piece once framed.  Just match the mat to the original paper; you don’t need to get fancy.  Like this double mat:




I agree about hanging them together.  It’s a look I love.  Like with these old French Egyptian beauties.




 The challenge is keeping them all straight!

Here’s the same idea with a grouping of Indian miniatures:




I’m with you on the ink lines  smudges.  I just love that.  I also adore pieces that are unfinished.  Like this lovely thing that I bought in Jaipur .  




In answer to the question in your head right now, Yes!  I AM out of wall space!


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> You all may remember that a few weeks ago, I was considering purchasing a painting by post-impressionist artist Edouard Cortès. As much as I love that painting, I decided it was just too much money for me to spend at this point in my life. I was feeling sad about letting it go when lo and behold, I stumbled across these precious original French watercolors by Joseph-Marie Le Tournier (1892-1972) done under the pseudonym La Brige, and painted in the 1950s and 60s. I fell in love, and ordered four! I wanted to share them with you all because I know you will understand how excited I am about my first acquisition of original art!
> View attachment 3877254
> 
> View attachment 3877255
> View attachment 3877256
> View attachment 3877257
> View attachment 3877258
> 
> 
> They are small, so I was thinking I would hang them together in a group. Just have to figure out how I want to frame them [emoji848] I’d love to hear suggestions if anyone has any! I love that you can see the pencil markings, erasures, and paint smudges the artist made, so I don’t think I will want to matte them inside the frames.[/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations on your watercolours!  Yes, you should matte them. They will look richer, and as they are works on paper they should have a matte to protect them from direct contact with the glass. Please make sure that the matte is archival quality, as you don’t want them to break down through contact with the acid in regular paper.  You can keep the smudges, etc. by “floating” them in a matte. Type of frame will depend on your room decor, but as you wish to group them, the frames should all be the same material IMO. A good framer will have lots of good suggestions that you can play around with. Have fun,


----------



## Pirula

Also, if it’s a matter of loving the edges of the paper that a work is on, a good framer can float the piece on a mat (is it mat or matte?).  They keep the glass away with a different technique in this case.  Like so:


----------



## Joannadyne

Genie27 said:


> It’s cold here and I am debating wearing my fur...it would have been perfect yesterday...but here are the other two options...



Honestly, you look drop dead gorgeous in all of these but what is that lovely dark blue confection with the magnificent flounces??? I LOVE that!


----------



## FizzyWater

I second going in to your framer with some general ideas, but being open to their suggesting something very different.

e.g.  I have an piece in deep matte teals/blues that the artist had put in just a basic wooden frame - no glass.  **I** could see the moody trees below a deep night sky, but visitors would literally say, "Oh, cute, a chalkboard!" and reach to touch it.  I rushed it to the framers for its own safety, thinking again to go with something very simple that wouldn't overshadow the image, and got talked into a ridonkulously ornate heavy silver frame.  And it's a knockout.  The very OTT-ness makes people stop, and actually look at it for a second, and say, "oh, wait, OMG that's gorgeous!"

(Sorry, had to go into my kitchen and admire it for a sec...)


----------



## Genie27

Joannadyne said:


> Honestly, you look drop dead gorgeous in all of these but what is that lovely dark blue confection with the magnificent flounces??? I LOVE that!


I know, right?!? It’s my most favourite coat - Elie Tahari from a few years back. I have not been able to capture its teal/blue green shade accurately in photos - I can honestly say it looks beautiful IRL.


----------



## Genie27

So my goal today was to find a replacement for my knee high, flat rubber sole boots for winter snow and rain walking. (Image 3) they are 8 year old Gucci’s that I can wear for miles but the sole is wearing out and they are scuffed and need to be retired. 

I found these Prada nylon plus leather (image 1 off the website and 2 mod shot). Yes/no? 

They are lug sole with a 1” heel but I’m just wondering if they will just look like cheap snow boots.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Agree that your probably don't need to mat them.  I usually go in with a rough idea and then try out all the options in a particular color or style.  These have traditional subject matter, so perhaps a traditional frame? Or you can go the opposite i.e. gold wood vs metal or colored wood.  Your home decor also factors into this.   A good framer and their opinion is so important especially if you want to group them.





Pirula said:


> Thank you kindly @gracekelly.
> 
> 
> 
> These are lovely.
> 
> My advice is to absolutely mat them.  It gives depth to the overall look of the piece once framed.  Just match the mat to the original paper; you don’t need to get fancy.  Like this double mat:
> 
> View attachment 3877270
> 
> 
> I agree about hanging them together.  It’s a look I love.  Like with these old French Egyptian beauties.
> 
> View attachment 3877273
> 
> 
> The challenge is keeping them all straight!
> 
> Here’s the same idea with a grouping of Indian miniatures:
> 
> View attachment 3877276
> 
> 
> I’m with you on the ink lines  smudges.  I just love that.  I also adore pieces that are unfinished.  Like this lovely thing that I bought in Jaipur .
> 
> View attachment 3877272
> 
> 
> In answer to the question in your head right now, Yes!  I AM out of wall space!





Pirula said:


> Also, if it’s a matter of loving the edges of the paper that a work is on, a good framer can float the piece on a mat (is it mat or matte?).  They keep the glass away with a different technique in this case.  Like so:
> 
> View attachment 3877293
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877294





FizzyWater said:


> I second going in to your framer with some general ideas, but being open to their suggesting something very different.
> 
> e.g.  I have an piece in deep matte teals/blues that the artist had put in just a basic wooden frame - no glass.  **I** could see the moody trees below a deep night sky, but visitors would literally say, "Oh, cute, a chalkboard!" and reach to touch it.  I rushed it to the framers for its own safety, thinking again to go with something very simple that wouldn't overshadow the image, and got talked into a ridonkulously ornate heavy silver frame.  And it's a knockout.  The very OTT-ness makes people stop, and actually look at it for a second, and say, "oh, wait, OMG that's gorgeous!"
> 
> (Sorry, had to go into my kitchen and admire it for a sec...)



Thank you for all the framing advice everyone! @Pirula, what a wonderful collection you have!! I'm going to search around and see if I can get some inspiration from the framing on some similar pieces, and above all, trust my framer! I just have to find a good one... I took a print to be framed to a framer just down the street from my last year, and I feel like the guy was just as clueless as I was which is never a good thing.


----------



## Genie27

And since I have not bought anything since my SF trip in Sept...I also bought these grey suede SW Alljacks at 40% off

I’m not sure I like them as much as my slimmer cut praline tielands but I like the idea of having a grey pair. 

I will probably only keep one of these two - would welcome opinions and feedback

For reference - I walk a couple of miles a day on urban streets in all weather. 

Image 3 and 4 are the ones I have currently- praline and berry


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you for all the framing advice everyone! @Pirula, what a wonderful collection you have!! I'm going to search around and see if I can get some inspiration from the framing on some similar pieces, and above all, trust my framer! I just have to find a good one... I took a print to be framed to a framer just down the street from my last year, and I feel like the guy was just as clueless as I was which is never a good thing.



Anytime!  And thank you, picked things up all over the world and at home over the years.  

Yes it’s like finding a tailor.  Once you have a good one, they can show you options you never knew existed and show you just the right thing to make it look its best.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> You all may remember that a few weeks ago, I was considering purchasing a painting by post-impressionist artist Edouard Cortès. As much as I love that painting, I decided it was just too much money for me to spend at this point in my life. I was feeling sad about letting it go when lo and behold, I stumbled across these precious original French watercolors by Joseph-Marie Le Tournier (1892-1972) done under the pseudonym La Brige, and painted in the 1950s and 60s. I fell in love, and ordered four! I wanted to share them with you all because I know you will understand how excited I am about my first acquisition of original art!
> View attachment 3877254
> 
> View attachment 3877255
> View attachment 3877256
> View attachment 3877257
> View attachment 3877258
> 
> 
> They are small, so I was thinking I would hang them together in a group. Just have to figure out how I want to frame them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d love to hear suggestions if anyone has any! I love that you can see the pencil markings, erasures, and paint smudges the artist made, so I don’t think I will want to matte them inside the frames.


These are stunning! I’m sure you will have many years of enjoyment from these beautiful pieces.

Pirula, your collection is also so beautiful - it seems you have collected extensively on your travels.

And fizzy - yours sounds lovely!!


----------



## prepster

cafecreme15 said:


> You all may remember that a few weeks ago, I was considering purchasing a painting by post-impressionist artist Edouard Cortès. As much as I love that painting, I decided it was just too much money for me to spend at this point in my life. I was feeling sad about letting it go when lo and behold, I stumbled across these precious original French watercolors by Joseph-Marie Le Tournier (1892-1972) done under the pseudonym La Brige, and painted in the 1950s and 60s. I fell in love, and ordered four! I wanted to share them with you all because I know you will understand how excited I am about my first acquisition of original art!
> View attachment 3877254
> 
> View attachment 3877255
> View attachment 3877256
> View attachment 3877257
> View attachment 3877258
> 
> 
> They are small, so I was thinking I would hang them together in a group. Just have to figure out how I want to frame them [emoji848] I’d love to hear suggestions if anyone has any! I love that you can see the pencil markings, erasures, and paint smudges the artist made, so I don’t think I will want to matte them inside the frames.



Congratulations!  That is really neat.  The traditional way museums frame watercolor paintings is with a white or off-white mat (that is thick enough to keep the artwork from touching the glass) and a simple closed-corner 22kt. gilded gold frame.  You'll want to keep the glass from touching the watercolor paper, so if you elect not to use a mat, they'll need to use either a gold filet that matches the frame, or some type of spacer between the work and the glass.  Be sure to take it to someone who understands conservation mounting so that they use only archival acid-free mounting materials.  I'm not a fan of colored mat boards because I think they look gimmicky and can make an original work look like a print, but that's just personal preference.  A closed-corner frame will cost a bit more, but will make a world of difference in the timeless look of your paintings.


----------



## Pirula

Genie27 said:


> These are stunning! I’m sure you will have many years of enjoyment from these beautiful pieces.
> 
> Pirula, your collection is also so beautiful - it seems you have collected extensively on your travels.
> 
> And fizzy - yours sounds lovely!!



Thanks genie!  Btw, I like those Prada boots.  [emoji106]


----------



## prepster

Pirula said:


> Also, if it’s a matter of loving the edges of the paper that a work is on, a good framer can float the piece on a mat (is it mat or matte?).  They keep the glass away with a different technique in this case.  Like so:
> 
> View attachment 3877293
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877294



These are pretty!


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> And since I have not bought anything since my SF trip in Sept...I also bought these grey suede SW Alljacks at 40% off
> 
> I’m not sure I like them as much as my slimmer cut praline tielands but I like the idea of having a grey pair.
> 
> I will probably only keep one of these two - would welcome opinions and feedback
> 
> For reference - I walk a couple of miles a day on urban streets in all weather.
> 
> Image 3 and 4 are the ones I have currently- praline and berry



Genie, since you have two pair of tall suede boots, and you walk so much in all kinds of weather, I wonder if a pair of tall waterproof leather boots would be a good investment rather than another suede?  What about something like a dressy riding boot, would that be too sporty?


----------



## prepster

FizzyWater said:


> I second going in to your framer with some general ideas, but being open to their suggesting something very different.
> 
> e.g.  I have an piece in deep matte teals/blues that the artist had put in just a basic wooden frame - no glass.  **I** could see the moody trees below a deep night sky, but visitors would literally say, "Oh, cute, a chalkboard!" and reach to touch it.  I rushed it to the framers for its own safety, thinking again to go with something very simple that wouldn't overshadow the image, and got talked into a ridonkulously ornate heavy silver frame.  And it's a knockout.  The very OTT-ness makes people stop, and actually look at it for a second, and say, "oh, wait, OMG that's gorgeous!"
> 
> (Sorry, had to go into my kitchen and admire it for a sec...)



Lol!  I've done that with some small graphite and charcoal drawings--put a wide, elaborate frame on them with spacers and no mat.  It does make one stop at look closer at something that might be easy to pass by.  I also like to put oversized mats on small work with very simple frames.   You're right, it is essential to find a framer that understands art and is passionate about art and framing.


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> Genie, since you have two pair of tall suede boots, and you walk so much in all kinds of weather, I wonder if a pair of tall waterproof leather boots would be a good investment rather than another suede?  What about something like a dressy riding boot, would that be too sporty?



Excellent point! That’s why I liked the tall Pradas I posted earlier - the nylon is only on the upper outside, the inside is all leather, with the super practical rubber lug sole. 

I also have short ice/snow-friendly boots for serious snow. 

Bf thinks I have a hundred pairs of shoes but according to SB I only have about 30 pairs


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Drag and Piano bags are so smart and elegant, doesn't matter which sizes.
> 
> SMs can be very old so the ones around are survivors. Some people have no idea you shouldn't put things on top of them or store them on their sides. I can imagine bags inside storage boxes could easily not be stored the right way up.



Yes.  Very very old.   I had not considered manner of storage, but I bet you are right.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> You all may remember that a few weeks ago, I was considering purchasing a painting by post-impressionist artist Edouard Cortès. As much as I love that painting, I decided it was just too much money for me to spend at this point in my life. I was feeling sad about letting it go when lo and behold, I stumbled across these precious original French watercolors by Joseph-Marie Le Tournier (1892-1972) done under the pseudonym La Brige, and painted in the 1950s and 60s. I fell in love, and ordered four! I wanted to share them with you all because I know you will understand how excited I am about my first acquisition of original art!
> View attachment 3877254
> 
> View attachment 3877255
> View attachment 3877256
> View attachment 3877257
> View attachment 3877258
> 
> 
> They are small, so I was thinking I would hang them together in a group. Just have to figure out how I want to frame them [emoji848] I’d love to hear suggestions if anyone has any! I love that you can see the pencil markings, erasures, and paint smudges the artist made, so I don’t think I will want to matte them inside the frames.



Those are awesomely special.  Happy for you.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> It’s cold here and I am debating wearing my fur...it would have been perfect yesterday...but here are the other two options...



I like the elongating quality of the camel coat.

I bet you get a third vote for each of the 3 choices.   And each has a very different mood and style.  Very fun versatility in your choices.   Go with mood.  

I love it that you post shots of outfits.   I hope to be able to do that in about a year.   I am still working on a new wardrobe for a new climate.


----------



## cafecreme15

@Genie27 I really love those Prada boots! I actually just ordered these about half an hour ago. I also need some weatherproof boots that I am able to walk in.

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...&spc=27&cm_kws=aquatalia&spp=9&rsid=undefined


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> @Genie27 I really love those Prada boots! I actually just ordered these about half an hour ago. I also need some weatherproof boots that I am able to walk in.
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/aquatalia-womens-nicolette-weatherproof-suede-tall-boots?ID=2640092&CategoryID=16961#fn=ppp=undefined&sp=1&rId=113&spc=27&cm_kws=aquatalia&spp=9&rsid=undefined


I think I tried these exact ones or a very similar pair today. Even though they are stretchy, they were too tight on my calf - a common problem for me, unfortunately.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I think I tried these exact ones or a very similar pair today. Even though they are stretchy, they were too tight on my calf - a common problem for me, unfortunately.



Yes, they do look like the run narrow in the calf come to think of it. Like I said I really like the Prada boots on you! It’s actually a good thing for me if the Aquatalia boots run narrow. Boots can be hard for me because my calves are very slim/narrow - a lot of them make me like I am walking around with my feet in buckets! Not a cute look. That’s why I like the SW 50/50 boots because the stretchy back conforms to my leg.


----------



## Moirai

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3877175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the rascals I tried to keep all rounded up today.


Cute kids! They match the decor too 


Genie27 said:


> It’s cold here and I am debating wearing my fur...it would have been perfect yesterday...but here are the other two options...


Gorgeous in all of them. 


cafecreme15 said:


> You all may remember that a few weeks ago, I was considering purchasing a painting by post-impressionist artist Edouard Cortès. As much as I love that painting, I decided it was just too much money for me to spend at this point in my life. I was feeling sad about letting it go when lo and behold, I stumbled across these precious original French watercolors by Joseph-Marie Le Tournier (1892-1972) done under the pseudonym La Brige, and painted in the 1950s and 60s. I fell in love, and ordered four! I wanted to share them with you all because I know you will understand how excited I am about my first acquisition of original art!
> View attachment 3877254
> 
> View attachment 3877255
> View attachment 3877256
> View attachment 3877257
> View attachment 3877258
> 
> 
> They are small, so I was thinking I would hang them together in a group. Just have to figure out how I want to frame them [emoji848] I’d love to hear suggestions if anyone has any! I love that you can see the pencil markings, erasures, and paint smudges the artist made, so I don’t think I will want to matte them inside the frames.


Congrats! They are lovely. I esp like the first one.Please post a pic when you get them framed and up.


Pirula said:


> Thank you kindly @gracekelly.
> 
> 
> 
> These are lovely.
> 
> My advice is to absolutely mat them.  It gives depth to the overall look of the piece once framed.  Just match the mat to the original paper; you don’t need to get fancy.  Like this double mat:
> 
> View attachment 3877270
> 
> 
> I agree about hanging them together.  It’s a look I love.  Like with these old French Egyptian beauties.
> 
> View attachment 3877273
> 
> 
> The challenge is keeping them all straight!
> 
> Here’s the same idea with a grouping of Indian miniatures:
> 
> View attachment 3877276
> 
> 
> I’m with you on the ink lines  smudges.  I just love that.  I also adore pieces that are unfinished.  Like this lovely thing that I bought in Jaipur .
> 
> View attachment 3877272
> 
> 
> In answer to the question in your head right now, Yes!  I AM out of wall space!


Your collection is wonderful. 


Genie27 said:


> And since I have not bought anything since my SF trip in Sept...I also bought these grey suede SW Alljacks at 40% off
> 
> I’m not sure I like them as much as my slimmer cut praline tielands but I like the idea of having a grey pair.
> 
> I will probably only keep one of these two - would welcome opinions and feedback
> 
> For reference - I walk a couple of miles a day on urban streets in all weather.
> 
> Image 3 and 4 are the ones I have currently- praline and berry


I agree with prepster on getting a nice all weather boots. I really like Aquatalia boots. Maybe there's another style that will fit you. Did you try the Rhumba?


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> I used to live in the Arctic too so I know what you mean. You'd be surprised how warm a silk scarf can be. Obviously they are not made for -10 and under but still seriously useful.


You used to live in the Arctic?  And, it wasn't Buffalo, NY in the States?  
Do say a bit about what that was like?


----------



## eagle1002us

Pirula said:


> It's true.  My DH loves my freckles.  So, I've learned to accept them.  I suppose they are kind of cute.
> 
> Age spots however, and they ARE different, are a different story.  ZAP with the vitamin C.


How do you do this zapping?


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> i don't think of t2 or t3 as small.   I am very tall, and have a big frame in terms of broad shoulders and rib cage, but my bones are very small.   I think big frame and small bones equal out to average. T3 is big on me.  I can wear T2 but it is more snug.   I wanted loose because of the humidity here.
> 
> I find the KD to be comfortable.   Layering is above my level of sophistication.
> 
> And yes he goes by Chuck.


Can you give me an idea how long a T3 or T2 is in inches?  I don't recall that H.com does that.


----------



## eagle1002us

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don’t really do synthetics, so it’s a no for me. Now organic cotton velour yes, or some kind of natural fiber chenille, absolutely.  But velvet is a strictly polyester creation so no.


There is rayon velvet and silk velvet.   Polyester would be more durable but probably would not drape as well as the other two.  Or look as nice.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pirula said:


> Well I wore a purple velvet jacket today.  Christmas gift from a dear friend.  I was very what I call "smart casual"; worn with white jeans and black booties.  You could totally ace this scarf1.
> 
> View attachment 3876382


I think your reddish-brown tiger is the most versatile one of the bunch.  I get compliments on mine when I wear it with a "fig" color, which is a brownish aubergine (to mix metaphors).   I keep looking at the tiger with the pink stripes and the one with the blue stripes from resellers but I don't see those colors modeled as much.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I have a question for owners of rouge h.    I like vintage bags, but the color choices for older bags is limited.   Rouge h is the mainly available bright color of decades far past.   And I love rouge h of the 1980s.   There are many wonderful styles available in rouge h.   Drag bag, piano, constance, lydie, dalvy.  sac mallette.  All styles I love.
> 
> As I ponder getting more than one bag in rouge h, I can't figure out what I would wear it with.   I can absorb one and just wear it with jeans or black.   But if I were to get more than one, I would feel that it was necessary for it to coordinate with other items in my wardrobe.   My closet is full of purple and aqua blue--can't quite see rouge h with this.    I have tons of black, but I think rouge h and black is sort of boring.   I like gray and have historically carried a red bag with gray clothes.
> 
> Anyone have any interesting combinations they wear with rouge h?   Can anyone recommend  any scarves that would bridge rouge h to other colors?


Cordy would this Brazil Tattoo in quetsche/blanc work?  I do not have a rouge h bag or other leather item (one day!  one day!) so i am thinking it's in the same general family as dark reds or burgundies.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Purple velour skinny trousers by Armani Jeans, they were flared bottoms I got for cheap at second hand designer consigned shop but I am handy with a serger so I tapered the heck out of the legs so now they are skinny fit. 98% cotton, 2%elastane.  I really like them but I love a good grape purple.
I guess I prefer the short pile of velour because you don’t have to worry about it crushing in places like with non crushed velvet.


----------



## eagle1002us

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have lots of substantial velour with a small amount of stretch, like trousers.
> 
> Anyway I am sad that my favorite DVF wrap dress in wool is done.  I counted 7 small holes.  I need to cut it up into an infinity scarf when I get some alone time in my sewing room.  Today was it’s swan song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876963


Are those holes due to (I'm guessing) the fabric wearing out or moths?   if it's a print, you could try just darning the holes.


----------



## eagle1002us

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3877659
> 
> Purple velour skinny trousers by Armani Jeans, they were flared bottoms I got for cheap at second hand designer consigned shop but I am handy with a serger so I tapered the heck out of the legs so now they are skinny fit. 98% cotton, 2%elastane.  I really like them but I love a good grape purple.
> I guess I prefer the short pile of velour because you don’t have to worry about it crushing in places like with non crushed velvet.


How did you get good with a serger?  Did you take lessons at the place where you bought it?   
I know about tapering the heck out of pant legs.   I kept tapering and tapering a pattern with wide legs.  It took several onslaughts with the ruler and scissors before I got my pants to look like they came tapered.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> None yet.   Definitely will get a drag bag when I can find one with good handles and straps.  A lot of them seem to have break downs in the structural core of the handle, so it is a matter of waiting for the right on.   But this is the idea.
> 
> View attachment 3877021
> 
> 
> I am also smitten with the Sac Mallette.   Black is kind of boring given the number of black bags and clothes I already own,   Black also seems very heavy for Florida.   Exotic leathers cost more than I want to pay for a novelty bag.   Rouge h seems to be the best choice.   But that was the whole point of my original post.  If I am going to have two rouge h bags, I have to have things to wear them with.
> View attachment 3877028
> 
> This will also take a long time to find the right one.  They tend to lose their shape in the back upper half.   You can see this one has a crushed place on the upper right.   When you really look at the construction, it is honestly just weird.   Seems like the curves are difficult to maintain.


The bag needs an interior skeleton to lessen crushing.  Like boning in a dress.   Boy, are they beautiful bags, tho.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pirula said:


> Thank you kindly @gracekelly.
> 
> 
> 
> These are lovely.
> 
> My advice is to absolutely mat them.  It gives depth to the overall look of the piece once framed.  Just match the mat to the original paper; you don’t need to get fancy.  Like this double mat:
> 
> View attachment 3877270
> 
> 
> I agree about hanging them together.  It’s a look I love.  Like with these old French Egyptian beauties.
> 
> View attachment 3877273
> 
> 
> The challenge is keeping them all straight!
> 
> Here’s the same idea with a grouping of Indian miniatures:
> 
> View attachment 3877276
> 
> 
> I’m with you on the ink lines  smudges.  I just love that.  I also adore pieces that are unfinished.  Like this lovely thing that I bought in Jaipur .
> 
> View attachment 3877272
> 
> 
> In answer to the question in your head right now, Yes!  I AM out of wall space!


The Jaipur and Persian miniatures are lovely, and the latter is a lovely grouping.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

eagle1002us said:


> Are those holes due to (I'm guessing) the fabric wearing out or moths?   if it's a print, you could try just darning the holes.



It’s 7 years old so probably yeah, wearing out.  I don’t think we have moths, I’ve never seen them and none of my other clothes have holes....  How do you darn holes?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

eagle1002us said:


> How did you get good with a serger?  Did you take lessons at the place where you bought it?
> I know about tapering the heck out of pant legs.   I kept tapering and tapering a pattern with wide legs.  It took several onslaughts with the ruler and scissors before I got my pants to look like they came tapered.



Lots of taking adult clothes and shrinking them to make little girl clothes.  Or size large adult clothes and serging them to make them fit me.  Just thrift store items for next to nothing and playing.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> You used to live in the Arctic?  And, it wasn't Buffalo, NY in the States?
> Do say a bit about what that was like?



I lived in the Norwegian Arctic when I was a teen. It was as exotic as any desert island. The Winters drew in sharply but also gave way to Spring quickly too. I remember one Winter walking home from a party in -25 (goodness knows what the windchill factor was) when I got home I tried switching on the TV and sparks flew and so did I, maybe because my fingertips had literally frozen. The midges in the Summer made Scottish midges look like nothing. I've been back to Oslo a few times but not made it back to the North.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> It’s cold here and I am debating wearing my fur...it would have been perfect yesterday...but here are the other two options...



Wear the fur when you can if there are not so many opportunities to wear it.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> You all may remember that a few weeks ago, I was considering purchasing a painting by post-impressionist artist Edouard Cortès. As much as I love that painting, I decided it was just too much money for me to spend at this point in my life. I was feeling sad about letting it go when lo and behold, I stumbled across these precious original French watercolors by Joseph-Marie Le Tournier (1892-1972) done under the pseudonym La Brige, and painted in the 1950s and 60s. I fell in love, and ordered four! I wanted to share them with you all because I know you will understand how excited I am about my first acquisition of original art!
> View attachment 3877254
> 
> View attachment 3877255
> View attachment 3877256
> View attachment 3877257
> View attachment 3877258
> 
> 
> They are small, so I was thinking I would hang them together in a group. Just have to figure out how I want to frame them [emoji848] I’d love to hear suggestions if anyone has any! I love that you can see the pencil markings, erasures, and paint smudges the artist made, so I don’t think I will want to matte them inside the frames.



I absolutely love them, and that they are quite typical of that time.

I would frame them separately and as you say place them together. Match same colour mount as the paper surround of each so that none of the delicacy is lost but use the same frame and matte glass for all.


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Thank you kindly @gracekelly.
> 
> 
> 
> These are lovely.
> 
> My advice is to absolutely mat them.  It gives depth to the overall look of the piece once framed.  Just match the mat to the original paper; you don’t need to get fancy.  Like this double mat:
> 
> View attachment 3877270
> 
> 
> I agree about hanging them together.  It’s a look I love.  Like with these old French Egyptian beauties.
> 
> View attachment 3877273
> 
> 
> The challenge is keeping them all straight!
> 
> Here’s the same idea with a grouping of Indian miniatures:
> 
> View attachment 3877276
> 
> 
> I’m with you on the ink lines  smudges.  I just love that.  I also adore pieces that are unfinished.  Like this lovely thing that I bought in Jaipur .
> 
> View attachment 3877272
> 
> 
> In answer to the question in your head right now, Yes!  I AM out of wall space!





So lovely to see people who like, buy and display art, fantastic


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> So my goal today was to find a replacement for my knee high, flat rubber sole boots for winter snow and rain walking. (Image 3) they are 8 year old Gucci’s that I can wear for miles but the sole is wearing out and they are scuffed and need to be retired.
> 
> I found these Prada nylon plus leather (image 1 off the website and 2 mod shot). Yes/no?
> 
> They are lug sole with a 1” heel but I’m just wondering if they will just look like cheap snow boots.



I say yes but try Hermes Land boots too before you decide (you may need thin rubber soles added though). Years ago I loved my annual trip to Prada/Prada Sport to buy new boots but I do think H footwear is better made (whoever makes it). 

I'm just wishing Joseph Cheaney made long boots too.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> And since I have not bought anything since my SF trip in Sept...I also bought these grey suede SW Alljacks at 40% off
> 
> I’m not sure I like them as much as my slimmer cut praline tielands but I like the idea of having a grey pair.
> 
> I will probably only keep one of these two - would welcome opinions and feedback
> 
> For reference - I walk a couple of miles a day on urban streets in all weather.
> 
> Image 3 and 4 are the ones I have currently- praline and berry



I think they're very you in look, and you know this sort of boot works well with your wardrobe and are easy to walk in.

So the question is do you need another pair?


----------



## papertiger

Wearing my 'Aurora' silver fox fur to look at the fireworks last night. We were still inside in what we call a 'glass box extension'.


----------



## prepster

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3877659
> 
> Purple velour skinny trousers by Armani Jeans, they were flared bottoms I got for cheap at second hand designer consigned shop but I am handy with a serger so I tapered the heck out of the legs so now they are skinny fit. 98% cotton, 2%elastane.  I really like them but I love a good grape purple.
> I guess I prefer the short pile of velour because you don’t have to worry about it crushing in places like with non crushed velvet.



Those are cute!  You are very talented.  What a neat skill to be able to do that.


----------



## Pirula

eagle1002us said:


> How do you do this zapping?



Hi eagle,

With this:

http://www.environskincare.com/product/evenescence-range/c-boost/


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Wearing my 'Aurora' silver fox fur to look at the fireworks last night. We were still inside in what we call a 'glass box extension'.
> 
> View attachment 3877721



I love it.  So unique.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> I say yes but try Hermes Land boots too before you decide (you may need thin rubber soles added though). Years ago I loved my annual trip to Prada/Prada Sport to buy new boots but I do think H footwear is better made (whoever makes it).
> 
> I'm just wishing Joseph Cheaney made long boots too.


I need thicker soles for my daily pair - I read somewhere that the Land boots came with a rubber sole option? That would work better than adding rubber to a leather sole. Is the leather OK in rain/snow/salt? What protection/cleaning do you have to do on a regular basis? 

My one concern with the Prada is the nylon with road salt. That crusty white line would look horrid. 

And yes....I’m sure I *dont need* the grey boots - the taupe, the plum and the black cover 100% of my outfits. It’s the 40% sale price that is tempting. 

But are these the right black? My other concern with Prada is that my two recent pairs of Sport soles have been sturdy, but I get lower back pain, from them not being shock-absorptive enough. That would suck if these new boots are the same way. They seem to be of a softer rubber, but no way of telling until I hit the pavement. The Gucci’s these are replacing were so amazing for walking all day, the bar is set high.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> Wearing my 'Aurora' silver fox fur to look at the fireworks last night. We were still inside in what we call a 'glass box extension'.
> 
> View attachment 3877721


This is Beautiful!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

prepster said:


> Those are cute!  You are very talented.  What a neat skill to be able to do that.



I just love hacks that you can do in less than 3 minutes, so my serger is my BFF.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I need thicker soles for my daily pair - I read somewhere that the Land boots came with a rubber sole option? That would work better than adding rubber to a leather sole. Is the leather OK in rain/snow/salt? What protection/cleaning do you have to do on a regular basis?
> 
> My one concern with the Prada is the nylon with road salt. That crusty white line would look horrid.
> 
> And yes....I’m sure I *dont need* the grey boots - the taupe, the plum and the black cover 100% of my outfits. It’s the 40% sale price that is tempting.
> 
> But are these the right black? My other concern with Prada is that my two recent pairs of Sport soles have been sturdy, but I get lower back pain, from them not being shock-absorptive enough. That would suck if these new boots are the same way. They seem to be of a softer rubber, but no way of telling until I hit the pavement. The Gucci’s these are replacing were so amazing for walking all day, the bar is set high.



I have both types of H Land Boots, only the rubber sole version are also fleece lined (real fleece, not plastic bottle fleece ha ha). I believe they make them with both options regularly too. I can't recommend more comfortable boots. 

Waxed leather or polished/patent leather may be your only chance of keeping that salt at bay. Any leather that is absorbent (most) will take in the salt at the same time as the wet. The way to protect and seal is through regularly feeding them with a balm, polish and brush, brush, brush like soldiers do (which is why they do it, sealing stops their feet getting wet - not just for parade and discipline). I use http://www.pickett.co.uk/renapur-leather-balsam.html which is colourless but you also need to brush before to get any dirt off and then polish and then brush, brush, brush.


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just love hacks that you can do in less than 3 minutes, so my serger is my BFF.



That's fantastic, well done HBG. 

BF used to do the same for trousers but now the sewing machine lies unused.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> This is Beautiful!!!



Thank you so much XXX


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> I have both types of H Land Boots, only the rubber sole version are also fleece lined (real fleece, not plastic bottle fleece ha ha). I believe they make them with both options regularly too. I can't recommend more comfortable boots.
> 
> Waxed leather or polished/patent leather may be your only chance of keeping that salt at bay. Any leather that is absorbent (most) will take in the salt at the same time as the wet. The way to protect and seal is through regularly feeding them with a balm, polish and brush, brush, brush like soldiers do (which is why they do it, sealing stops their feet getting wet - not just for parade and discipline). I use http://www.pickett.co.uk/renapur-leather-balsam.html which is colourless but you also need to brush before to get any dirt off and then polish and then brush, brush, brush.


When you say “polish” do you mean use an additional product after the balm? Like a “shoe polish” Or do you mean use a cloth/sponge/brush to buff/brush? 

(I am ordering that balm BTW - I have a ton of products that don’t work well to nourish.)


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> When you say “polish” do you mean use an additional product after the balm? Like a “shoe polish” Or do you mean use a cloth/sponge/brush to buff/brush?
> 
> (I am ordering that balm BTW - I have a ton of products that don’t work well to nourish.)



I never use colour unless it's black on black and that is soooo rare. No other colours ever match. 

Polish as a verb. Work in the clear balm (like massaging in moisturiser to the face) but then keep going, keep going so the leather goes smooth (this helps seal and increase barrier protection). Only brush (adds more protection) once balm has completely been absorbed and the leather is bone dry to the touch, the leather must 100% dry or the brush can leave marks.


----------



## papertiger

Colder today. I wore my Cordings Masala trench for 10 mins outside then had to run home to grab my fur.  Change of hat (don't usually like double-fur) and off for a proper walk.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> I lived in the Norwegian Arctic when I was a teen. It was as exotic as any desert island. The Winters drew in sharply but also gave way to Spring quickly too. I remember one Winter walking home from a party in -25 (goodness knows what the windchill factor was) when I got home I tried switching on the TV and sparks flew and so did I, maybe because my fingertips had literally frozen. The midges in the Summer made Scottish midges look like nothing. I've been back to Oslo a few times but not made it back to the North.



My coldest experience was -38. Breathing was not easy. But cold is not the worst. It's the lack of sun that is depressing. The grey low sky, the snow which turns into grey mud and ruins shoes, handbags and cars.
I had my boots treated by a cobbler every month, a special moisture resistance treatment. Waxing is important too but professional treatment was a must before putting on any new boots and some shoes too.
Oh how I'm not missing this
Now I'm using protective sprays to protect my corduroy shoes from sand


----------



## prepster

I would love to find a pair of waterproof boots that would keep my feet warm.  I bought a pair of L.L. Bean boots with fleece last year to wear gardening and in the barn, but the fleece is only around the top part of the boot () .  Who, for heaven's sake gets cold ankles?  I have that thing where your toes don't get proper circulation, I don't remember what it's called.  I wonder if anyone makes boots with keep-you-warm-stuff in the feet.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My coldest experience was -38. Breathing was not easy. But cold is not the worst. It's the lack of sun that is depressing. The grey low sky, the snow which turns into grey mud and ruins shoes, handbags and cars.
> I had my boots treated by a cobbler every month, a special moisture resistance treatment. Waxing is important too but professional treatment was a must before putting on any new boots and some shoes too.
> Oh how I'm not missing this
> Now I'm using protective sprays to protect my corduroy shoes from sand



Where was it -38?


----------



## Pirula

prepster said:


> I would love to find a pair of waterproof boots that would keep my feet warm.  I bought a pair of L.L. Bean boots with fleece last year to wear gardening and in the barn, but the fleece is only around the top part of the boot () .  Who, for heaven's sake gets cold ankles?  I have that thing where your toes don't get proper circulation, I don't remember what it's called.  I wonder if anyone makes boots with keep-you-warm-stuff in the feet.



Raynaud’s.  I have it too, and it sucks.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> Where was it -38?


I think it’s -38 C not F. Still bloody cold though.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> I think it’s -38 C not F. Still bloody cold though.



Oh yes, Celsius. It's -36.4F. But that was only for a few days.
I hate cold but that was my excuse for having 8 fur coats


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

prepster said:


> I would love to find a pair of waterproof boots that would keep my feet warm.  I bought a pair of L.L. Bean boots with fleece last year to wear gardening and in the barn, but the fleece is only around the top part of the boot () .  Who, for heaven's sake gets cold ankles?  I have that thing where your toes don't get proper circulation, I don't remember what it's called.  I wonder if anyone makes boots with keep-you-warm-stuff in the feet.



Have you checked waterproof Uggs? I saw them on Mytheresa


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> Where was it -38?



Remember? Siberia, correctional facility...


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Remember? Siberia, correctional facility...



Somehow I just knew you would say that.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> I would love to find a pair of waterproof boots that would keep my feet warm.  I bought a pair of L.L. Bean boots with fleece last year to wear gardening and in the barn, but the fleece is only around the top part of the boot () .  Who, for heaven's sake gets cold ankles?  I have that thing where your toes don't get proper circulation, I don't remember what it's called.  I wonder if anyone makes boots with keep-you-warm-stuff in the feet.


My go-to snow boots are ones I bought years ago, ugg broome II. It’s completely lined in shearling in the shaft and foot with rubber soles. I don’t know if it’s available anymore. If I need something nicer I wear my SW short boots that are lined completely in fur. It seems these types of boots are much harder to find.


----------



## eagle1002us

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It’s 7 years old so probably yeah, wearing out.  I don’t think we have moths, I’ve never seen them and none of my other clothes have holes....  How do you darn holes?


I just take small stitches side-by-side over the hole in a thread color that very closely matches the print where the hole is.  And, I use a dab or two of Fray-check to stabilize the the edges of the hole.

Actually, I think "darning" is a little more complex, the web probably shows examples.  But for a little hole, the above method works ok.

It's actually kinda nice that you're wearing out clothes.   Everything is such fast fashion today.   I had a 80's guide to dressing which had interviews with designers like Perry Ellis.  He recommended wearing clothes out.  I never forgot that.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> Somehow I just knew you would say that.



I hate to be so predictable but they trained us to stick to the legend


----------



## prepster

Pirula said:


> Raynaud’s.  I have it too, and it sucks.



That's it.    Are your feet cold all winter?  Mine start getting cold in October and don't warm up until May!



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Have you checked waterproof Uggs? I saw them on Mytheresa





Moirai said:


> My go-to snow boots are ones I bought years ago, ugg broome II. It’s completely lined in shearling in the shaft and foot with rubber soles. I don’t know if it’s available anymore. If I need something nicer I wear my SW short boots that are lined completely in fur. It seems these types of boots are much harder to find.



Thanks gals!  I'm going to check these out!


----------



## Pirula

prepster said:


> That's it.    Are your feet cold all winter?  Mine start getting cold in October and don't warm up until May!



Yes.  My hands too.  My hands are generally only cold outside, and I've yet to find a pair of gloves that can solve the problem well enough.  I've tried everything.  So if I'm going to be outside for any length of time, it's hand warmers for me.

My feet are cold inside AND outside.   My solution at home is some fabulous LL Bean shearling slippers that have super thick fleece throughout the foot and boy are they toasty!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> Yes.  My hands too.  My hands are generally only cold outside, and I've yet to find a pair of gloves that can solve the problem well enough.  I've tried everything.  So if I'm going to be outside for any length of time, it's hand warmers for me.
> 
> My feet are cold inside AND outside.   My solution at home is some fabulous LL Bean shearling slippers that have super thick fleece throughout the foot and boy are they toasty!


My hands and feet are ALWAYS cold in the winter. Gloves don't seem to help and neither do my slippers! I don't think I have Raynauds since I don't have the tell-tale color changing issues. Maybe its poor circulation? Who knows. My boyfriend has just come to expect my extremities to be icy cold and braces himself accordingly hehe


----------



## Katel

prepster said:


> I would love to find a pair of waterproof boots that would keep my feet warm.  I bought a pair of L.L. Bean boots with fleece last year to wear gardening and in the barn, but the fleece is only around the top part of the boot () .  Who, for heaven's sake gets cold ankles?  I have that thing where your toes don't get proper circulation, I don't remember what it's called.  I wonder if anyone makes boots with keep-you-warm-stuff in the feet.



Another here with cold hands and feet! ( but thankfully just during the winter) - I found years ago a style of UGG boots  that are fleece lined and have a reinforced toe and heel and big thick sole -  it is their style 5275... I have forgotten what the original style is called (and they don't make them anymore) but I wore my original ones out and have since found new or nearly new boots in every color on eBay... They are not submergible waterproof (like rubber), but I live in a very wet place and I'm out daily with them walking my dogs or working outside and they keep the immediate wet ground from penetrating inside. And they're super warm.

They're only available in whole sizes and you need to size down because they run a little big.

Caveat - they are hard to find new/hardly used, but you can buy a pair that are beat up for next to nothing and see if you like them. 




http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=332384848385


----------



## Katel

Hoho -  the things one learns on this thread!  I just googled that UGG number and they're called "Michaela"
And a number of retailers offer them new (if the eBay thing gives you the heebies):
http://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524442247983&site_refer=CSE_GGLPRADS001_OFF&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI5PbCvYa81wIVxlt-Ch25fgYUEAQYASABEgImlvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&productCode=0400094279552


----------



## Katel

Here's a black size 5 at the Nordstrom rack 
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...59018213102-sku^12547232-adType^PLA&color=BLK


----------



## Moirai

Using Mors scarf ring to wear metamorphoses as a top.


----------



## Katel

Moirai said:


> Using Mors scarf ring to wear metamorphoses as a top.
> View attachment 3878612



Gorgeous!

Also, whoever recommended the clininique turnaround revitalizing instant facial (prepster?) - thank you!  I purchased yesterday and am looking forward to trying.

Does anyone have a good neck firming cream?   One with all the vitamins and goodies? I'm starting to notice some ghastly crepey-ness there...


----------



## Moirai

Katel said:


> Hoho -  the things one learns on this thread!  I just googled that UGG number and they're called "Michaela"
> And a number of retailers offer them new (if the eBay thing gives you the sleezies):
> http://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524442247983&site_refer=CSE_GGLPRADS001_OFF&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI5PbCvYa81wIVxlt-Ch25fgYUEAQYASABEgImlvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&productCode=0400094279552


This reminds me of the most comfortable warm Lands End short boots I still have. I use it to shovel snow because it's stained but it's too comfortable to part with.



Katel said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Also, whoever recommended the clininique turnaround revitalizing instant facial (prepster?) - thank you!  I purchased yesterday and am looking forward to trying.
> 
> Does anyone have a good neck firming cream?   One with all the vitamins and goodies? I'm starting to notice some ghastly crepey-ness there...


Thanks! I apply RetinA to my neck -when I remember- at night. For day, I just use LaPosay sunscreen. That makes at least 3 of us trying clinique thanks to @prepster


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Using Mors scarf ring to wear metamorphoses as a top.
> View attachment 3878612


So chic!! Love it. And what a great cw


----------



## eagle1002us

Pirula said:


> Yes.  My hands too.  My hands are generally only cold outside, and I've yet to find a pair of gloves that can solve the problem well enough.  I've tried everything.  So if I'm going to be outside for any length of time, it's hand warmers for me.
> 
> My feet are cold inside AND outside.   My solution at home is some fabulous LL Bean shearling slippers that have super thick fleece throughout the foot and boy are they toasty!


What are hand warmers?   

In a movie with Olivia de Havilland, The Heiress, she played a 19th century young girl infatuated with a loser, Montgomery Clift.  He gave her a hand warmer, a little box with a hot coal in it (how cheap can you get?) in the process of manipulating her to get her sizable inheritance.


----------



## Cookiefiend

eagle1002us said:


> What are hand warmers?
> 
> In a movie with Olivia de Havilland, The Heiress, she played a 19th century young girl infatuated with a loser, Montgomery Clift.  He gave her a hand warmer, a little box with a hot coal in it (how cheap can you get?) in the process of manipulating her to get her sizable inheritance.


heehee - they've been upgraded since then… they're little chemical packets that when snapped generate heat. They look a bit like wet-naps packets. I buy them for DH for winter golf.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PGBN11...t=&hvlocphy=9016359&hvtargid=pla-305487410840


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> So chic!! Love it. And what a great cw


Thanks cafe! It's one of the main reasons I bought the mors. It will give me more options to wear my scarves.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

How about these for hand warmers?


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Thanks cafe! It's one of the main reasons I bought the mors. It will give me more options to wear my scarves.


Is that a 90 or 140? It's gorgeous on you, and I like the use of the sweater.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Is that a 90 or 140? It's gorgeous on you, and I like the use of the sweater.


Thanks genie. It's a 90. The sweater helps in hiding the knot at the waist and covering my shoulders since I get cold easily.


----------



## Moirai

Does anyone use silk covers for pillows? I'm planning to try one. It should help with hair and face, less friction.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Does anyone use silk covers for pillows? I'm planning to try one. It should help with hair and face, less friction.


Plus, it will help the pillow stay cool! Sounds like a win-win-win to me!


----------



## bobkat1991

I have to second or third the suggestions for Ugh boots.  Slide your bare feet in and stay warm!


----------



## Genie27

The other brand that is super warm for cold weather is Sorel. I have purchased and immediately returned Ugg and Sorel boots for being too warm for me. But I like my feet to be cold anyway and I hate getting overheated.


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> Does anyone use silk covers for pillows? I'm planning to try one. It should help with hair and face, less friction.



Yes!  You’ll love them.


----------



## prepster

Katel said:


> Another here with cold hands and feet! ( but thankfully just during the winter) - I found years ago a style of UGG boots  that are fleece lined and have a reinforced toe and heel and big thick sole -  it is their style 5275... I have forgotten what the original style is called (and they don't make them anymore) but I wore my original ones out and have since found new or nearly new boots in every color on eBay... They are not submergible waterproof (like rubber), but I live in a very wet place and I'm out daily with them walking my dogs or working outside and they keep the immediate wet ground from penetrating inside. And they're super warm.
> 
> They're only available in whole sizes and you need to size down because they run a little big.
> 
> Caveat - they are hard to find new/hardly used, but you can buy a pair that are beat up for next to nothing and see if you like them.
> 
> View attachment 3878603
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=332384848385



Thanks so much for your thoughts!  I like the black ones, but can't wear a 5.  I'll be on the lookout though!



Moirai said:


> Using Mors scarf ring to wear metamorphoses as a top.
> View attachment 3878612



Great look!



Katel said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Also, whoever recommended the clininique turnaround revitalizing instant facial (prepster?) - thank you!  I purchased yesterday and am looking forward to trying.
> 
> Does anyone have a good neck firming cream?   One with all the vitamins and goodies? I'm starting to notice some ghastly crepey-ness there...



That was me.  I hope you like it.  Can't wait to hear!    Re: neck creams, it seems that retinoids and amino peptides are the thing.  I'm in the trying-out mode too, so nothing definitive to report here.



eagle1002us said:


> What are hand warmers?
> 
> In a movie with Olivia de Havilland, The Heiress, she played a 19th century young girl infatuated with a loser, Montgomery Clift.  He gave her a hand warmer, a little box with a hot coal in it (how cheap can you get?) in the process of manipulating her to get her sizable inheritance.



Lol!  Ultimately changing her from a hopeful ingenue to a cold and jaded woman.  Men. 



Sheikha Latifa said:


> How about these for hand warmers?
> View attachment 3878697
> 
> View attachment 3878698



I would so love to be the kind of woman that wears a muff.  I suppose those are standard issue in the Siberian gulag.



Moirai said:


> Does anyone use silk covers for pillows? I'm planning to try one. It should help with hair and face, less friction.



I have them.  I think they probably do more for preventing messy hair than wrinkles, but they're pretty!  I'm hopeful though.


----------



## Pirula

prepster said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts!  I like the black ones, but can't wear a 5.  I'll be on the lookout though!
> 
> 
> 
> Great look!
> 
> 
> 
> That was me.  I hope you like it.  Can't wait to hear!    Re: neck creams, it seems that retinoids and amino peptides are the thing.  I'm in the trying-out mode too, so nothing definitive to report here.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Ultimately changing her from a hopeful ingenue to a cold and jaded woman.  Men.
> 
> 
> 
> I would so love to be the kind of woman that wears a muff.  I suppose those are standard issue in the Siberian gulag.
> 
> 
> 
> I have them.  I think they probably do more for preventing messy hair than wrinkles, but they're pretty!  I'm hopeful though.



No I disagree dear Pepster.

I am of a certain age where let’s just say if I wake up with a crease on my face from a cotton pillow, it’s there until supper.

Ergo, silk pillows are the bomb.


----------



## Pirula

Sheikha Latifa said:


> How about these for hand warmers?
> View attachment 3878697
> 
> View attachment 3878698



This says La Boheme to me.

I always lose it when her hands are cold and he gives her the muff and realizes too late how easy she is to please.  [emoji22][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> To get the ball rolling, I am going to share my newest joy.   I had been eying her for a long time trying to decide if she was awesome or just plain goofy.   Pocketbook Pup and Momasaurus pronounced her to be awesome and gave me the nudge I needed to hit “buy it now”.
> 
> 
> Neither the seller nor Bababebi knows the name of her model.   Bababebi thinks she may have only been sold in Japan.  She is a 2002 model in Raisin box.  She looks like a skinny precursor to the Toolbox. She is a little narrower and a little taller than a 28 Kelly.  My favorite thing about her is the closure mechanism as it is minimalist modern.
> 
> 
> I am accepting naming suggestions for her.   Preferably something that sounds faintly Japanese.
> View attachment 3800863
> 
> View attachment 3800864
> 
> View attachment 3800865



Remember this post from Page One on this thread?? It seems like ages ago! I finally got to see this beauty in person because Ms. Cordeliere made the trek to see me on my work trip to Florida again so we could revel in each other's company and drape ourselves in each other's coveted silks. 

This little beauty stole my heart. It is the perfect size, shape and color! It was hard to pick my jaw up from the floor. 

But wait, there's more! I learned so much from Cordie's collection! I learned that I must find a bold cw of Tohu Bohu. I learned a new insouciant tie - imma call it the Cordie knot. Here it is, a bit askew, but altogether gorgeous!



I learned that gavroches are wearable for me if I use the right scarf ring! So are twillys! So dangerous for my wallet! 

I learned that Cordie has some fantastic scarves that are going on/moving up on my wishlist. It was a pleasure to play with them and know that I will love them if I can ever find them! [emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji7]

Thanks for a good time, Cordie!


----------



## gracekelly

Joannadyne said:


> Remember this post from Page One on this thread?? It seems like ages ago! I finally got to see this beauty in person because Ms. Cordeliere made the trek to see me on my work trip to Florida again so we could revel in each other's company and drape ourselves in each other's coveted silks.
> 
> This little beauty stole my heart. It is the perfect size, shape and color! It was hard to pick my jaw up from the floor.
> 
> But wait, there's more! I learned so much from Cordie's collection! I learned that I must find a bold cw of Tohu Bohu. I learned a new insouciant tie - imma call it the Cordie knot. Here it is, a bit askew, but altogether gorgeous!
> View attachment 3878955
> 
> 
> I learned that gavroches are wearable for me if I use the right scarf ring! So are twillys! So dangerous for my wallet!
> 
> I learned that Cordie has some fantastic scarves that are going on/moving up on my wishlist. It was a pleasure to play with them and know that I will love them if I can ever find them! [emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji7]
> 
> Thanks for a good time, Cordie!


I have this Tohu and this is probably my all time favorite pattern!  I have it in twillys, plisse and in shawls.  I think it is the most dramatic in the black silk scarf and  belongs in the Hermes Hall of Fame!


----------



## gracekelly

Pirula said:


> No I disagree dear Pepster.
> 
> I am of a certain age where let’s just say if I wake up with a crease on my face from a cotton pillow, it’s there until supper.
> 
> Ergo, silk pillows are the bomb.


i recall my mother used to sleep on a satin pillow case for this reason.  She said it was for her hair, but I knew better lol!


----------



## JolieS

prepster said:


> I would love to find a pair of waterproof boots that would keep my feet warm.  I bought a pair of L.L. Bean boots with fleece last year to wear gardening and in the barn, but the fleece is only around the top part of the boot () .  Who, for heaven's sake gets cold ankles?  I have that thing where your toes don't get proper circulation, I don't remember what it's called.  I wonder if anyone makes boots with keep-you-warm-stuff in the feet.



I highly recommend the following boot brands for keeping feet warm and dry in severe weather conditions, in order of preference:
Palmroth of Finland
La Canadienne of Montreal (available in US at Nordstrom’s and other stores)
Aquatalia

I’ve owned and worn all 3 brands when I lived in Montreal.

UGG boots offer no support, and personally I don’t care for the look.

Happy hunting!


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> Using Mors scarf ring to wear metamorphoses as a top.
> View attachment 3878612


Very clever! This is a great outfit.


----------



## momasaurus

Katel said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Also, whoever recommended the clininique turnaround revitalizing instant facial (prepster?) - thank you!  I purchased yesterday and am looking forward to trying.
> 
> Does anyone have a good neck firming cream?   One with all the vitamins and goodies? I'm starting to notice some ghastly crepey-ness there...


Someone here recommended Dr Dennis Gross firming cream, which I like. When I take scarf pix, I am horrified by the turkey who seems to have lodged under my face.....


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> Remember this post from Page One on this thread?? It seems like ages ago! I finally got to see this beauty in person because Ms. Cordeliere made the trek to see me on my work trip to Florida again so we could revel in each other's company and drape ourselves in each other's coveted silks.
> 
> This little beauty stole my heart. It is the perfect size, shape and color! It was hard to pick my jaw up from the floor.
> 
> But wait, there's more! I learned so much from Cordie's collection! I learned that I must find a bold cw of Tohu Bohu. I learned a new insouciant tie - imma call it the Cordie knot. Here it is, a bit askew, but altogether gorgeous!
> View attachment 3878955
> 
> 
> I learned that gavroches are wearable for me if I use the right scarf ring! So are twillys! So dangerous for my wallet!
> 
> I learned that Cordie has some fantastic scarves that are going on/moving up on my wishlist. It was a pleasure to play with them and know that I will love them if I can ever find them! [emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji7]
> 
> Thanks for a good time, Cordie!


Cordie is a doll, and imagining you both together makes me so happy (and really envious). Scarf play is great fun. Things move up and down on the wish list from these real live interactions! 
I would love to see that bag IRL. It is ridiculously gorgeous.
We are twins on the red/black Tohu Bohu! You look great.  I wore it just yesterday and am still admiring it because I didn't put it away yet, LOL.  Also bravo @Cordeliere for getting a knot named after you! You are so modest.


----------



## Cordeliere

I feel like I should send a thank you note to Joannadyne's employer for repeatedly sending her to Florida.   I have gotten so much out of our mini meetups.   Besides being fun,  our get togethers have given me up close and personal experiences with scarves, bags, bracelets, and scarf rings. 

Today, J. taught me how she uses mors to make a giant bib and it was awesome.   I let her play with my medor rings and trio ring.    Seeing things on someone else gives a whole different perspective.   I figured out how to do  the twilly on the wrist thing on J's wrist when I could never get it on mine.  And I discovered my great grandmothers wedding ring which I wear is the perfect ring for a gavroche.   I must find one that is similar but less precious for that role. 

Since J and I have identical taste when it comes to colors, it is a treat to try out scarves from each other's collections.  

Last time she was here, I tried her double tour.  Momasauras has encouraged me to get a double tour and I was like nah, I don't like the double loop.   But after trying J's twice now, I am really impressed with the comfort.  

If you have a chance to get together with another PF person for Hermes product play, I would highly recommend it.

Oh, I almost forget, Joannadyne shared her secrets for fabulous selfies.


----------



## Pirula

Joannadyne said:


> Remember this post from Page One on this thread?? It seems like ages ago! I finally got to see this beauty in person because Ms. Cordeliere made the trek to see me on my work trip to Florida again so we could revel in each other's company and drape ourselves in each other's coveted silks.
> 
> This little beauty stole my heart. It is the perfect size, shape and color! It was hard to pick my jaw up from the floor.
> 
> But wait, there's more! I learned so much from Cordie's collection! I learned that I must find a bold cw of Tohu Bohu. I learned a new insouciant tie - imma call it the Cordie knot. Here it is, a bit askew, but altogether gorgeous!
> View attachment 3878955
> 
> 
> I learned that gavroches are wearable for me if I use the right scarf ring! So are twillys! So dangerous for my wallet!
> 
> I learned that Cordie has some fantastic scarves that are going on/moving up on my wishlist. It was a pleasure to play with them and know that I will love them if I can ever find them! [emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji7]
> 
> Thanks for a good time, Cordie!



Directions for Cordi knot please, pretty please...  [emoji1317]


----------



## momasaurus

One solution to cold feet is Darn Tough socks. They come in a zillion weights and colors and lengths. DD and I probably have 30 pairs between us, which we fight over.


----------



## Katel

Moirai said:


> Thanks! I apply RetinA to my neck -when I remember- at night. For day, I just use LaPosay sunscreen. That makes at least 3 of us trying clinique thanks to @prepster



TU for the suggestions!



prepster said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts!  I like the black ones, but can't wear a 5.  I'll be on the lookout though!
> ...
> That was me.  I hope you like it.  Can't wait to hear!    Re: neck creams, it seems that retinoids and amino peptides are the thing.  I'm in the trying-out mode too, so nothing definitive to report here.


They are worth a try, very sturdy and warm.
TU for the recommendation(s)!



gracekelly said:


> I have this Tohu and this is probably my all time favorite pattern!  I have it in twillys, plisse and in shawls.  I think it is the most dramatic in the black silk scarf and  belongs in the Hermes Hall of Fame!



I have this black cw too GK and also love love it.


JolieS said:


> I highly recommend the following boot brands for keeping feet warm and dry in severe weather conditions, in order of preference:
> Palmroth of Finland
> La Canadienne of Montreal (available in US at Nordstrom’s and other stores)
> Aquatalia
> 
> I’ve owned and worn all 3 brands when I lived in Montreal.
> 
> UGG boots offer no support, and personally I don’t care for the look.
> 
> Happy hunting!



I look forward to trying these boots! The regular UGGs have floppy soles, true - I use them in the house as leg warmer slippers lol...but these Michaelas are a different kind of UGG (kinda badazz).







momasaurus said:


> Someone here recommended Dr Dennis Gross firming cream, which I like. When I take scarf pix, I am horrified by the turkey who seems to have lodged under my face.....



Turkey lodged hahahaha - NOT!  Thank you for the reminder re Dr. Gross.



momasaurus said:


> One solution to cold feet is Darn Tough socks. They come in a zillion weights and colors and lengths. DD and I probably have 30 pairs between us, which we fight over.



I have never heard of these; I will be looking them up - thank you!


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts!  I like the black ones, but can't wear a 5.  I'll be on the lookout though!
> 
> 
> 
> Great look!
> 
> 
> 
> That was me.  I hope you like it.  Can't wait to hear!    Re: neck creams, it seems that retinoids and amino peptides are the thing.  I'm in the trying-out mode too, so nothing definitive to report here.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Ultimately changing her from a hopeful ingenue to a cold and jaded woman.  Men.
> 
> 
> 
> I would so love to be the kind of woman that wears a muff.  I suppose those are standard issue in the Siberian gulag.
> 
> 
> 
> I have them.  I think they probably do more for preventing messy hair than wrinkles, but they're pretty!  I'm hopeful though.


Thank you prepster!
I'm going to try either 25mm or 30mm mulberry silk.



Pirula said:


> No I disagree dear Pepster.
> 
> I am of a certain age where let’s just say if I wake up with a crease on my face from a cotton pillow, it’s there until supper.
> 
> Ergo, silk pillows are the bomb.


I have had those creases, once DH asked what happened to my face, lol. 



Joannadyne said:


> Remember this post from Page One on this thread?? It seems like ages ago! I finally got to see this beauty in person because Ms. Cordeliere made the trek to see me on my work trip to Florida again so we could revel in each other's company and drape ourselves in each other's coveted silks.
> 
> This little beauty stole my heart. It is the perfect size, shape and color! It was hard to pick my jaw up from the floor.
> 
> But wait, there's more! I learned so much from Cordie's collection! I learned that I must find a bold cw of Tohu Bohu. I learned a new insouciant tie - imma call it the Cordie knot. Here it is, a bit askew, but altogether gorgeous!
> View attachment 3878955
> 
> 
> I learned that gavroches are wearable for me if I use the right scarf ring! So are twillys! So dangerous for my wallet!
> 
> I learned that Cordie has some fantastic scarves that are going on/moving up on my wishlist. It was a pleasure to play with them and know that I will love them if I can ever find them! [emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji7]
> 
> Thanks for a good time, Cordie!


Beautiful! How wonderful that you and Corde got together again!



momasaurus said:


> Very clever! This is a great outfit.


Thank you moma!


----------



## eagle1002us

Cookiefiend said:


> heehee - they've been upgraded since then… they're little chemical packets that when snapped generate heat. They look a bit like wet-naps packets. I buy them for DH for winter golf.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PGBN11...t=&hvlocphy=9016359&hvtargid=pla-305487410840


Wow.   Does a person just hold on to the hand-warmers?


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Remember this post from Page One on this thread?? It seems like ages ago! I finally got to see this beauty in person because Ms. Cordeliere made the trek to see me on my work trip to Florida again so we could revel in each other's company and drape ourselves in each other's coveted silks.
> 
> This little beauty stole my heart. It is the perfect size, shape and color! It was hard to pick my jaw up from the floor.
> 
> But wait, there's more! I learned so much from Cordie's collection! I learned that I must find a bold cw of Tohu Bohu. I learned a new insouciant tie - imma call it the Cordie knot. Here it is, a bit askew, but altogether gorgeous!
> View attachment 3878955
> 
> 
> I learned that gavroches are wearable for me if I use the right scarf ring! So are twillys! So dangerous for my wallet!
> 
> I learned that Cordie has some fantastic scarves that are going on/moving up on my wishlist. It was a pleasure to play with them and know that I will love them if I can ever find them! [emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji7]
> 
> Thanks for a good time, Cordie!


Lovely knot, lovely Tohu bohu.   Fantastic trip.  Thanks *@Cordeliere* and *@Joannadyne*


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pirula said:


> I am of a certain age where let’s just say if I wake up with a crease on my face from a cotton pillow, it’s there until supper.


Oh, you have that too? And it's age related?!
I was telling myself that that's because I started using a sleep mask. And I sounded quite convincing to myself. Until you
Alright, cotton pillow cases have to go.

P.S. Checked Selfridges - no silk there. Any recommendations?


----------



## Pirula

eagle1002us said:


> Wow.   Does a person just hold on to the hand-warmers?



I put them in my gloves while wearing them.



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh, you have that too? And it's age related?!
> I was telling myself that that's because I started using a sleep mask. And I sounded quite convincing to myself. Until you
> Alright, cotton pillow cases have to go.
> 
> P.S. Checked Selfridges - no silk there. Any recommendations?



I buy mine through Amazon.  You’d think any bedding department would have them.


----------



## Cordeliere

Addition/change of topic.   I want to know when my friends from this thread are selling things on ebay.  I followed PBP and BBC's sales because I had their ebay names.   I like the idea of knowing the provenance of items...that they came from a good home.   So here is my idea. 

Back in July, Vlad started a thread in which people could post links to their ebay or consigner auctions.
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/auctions/

I think it would be way cool if participants in this thread posted their ebay or consigner
listings there and gave us a head up here to check it out.  What do you think?


----------



## dharma

My facialist tried to sell me this one from the spa, I didn’t get it but have thought about it. It just seems so strange. As a committed side sleeper, I’m sure I’m adding years to my skin. 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Nurse-J.../prod182330223/p.prod?utm_campaign=NurseJamie


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> Wow.   Does a person just hold on to the hand-warmers?


Eagle, these packets have been around forever. You can find them in outdoor sporting stores, they are big with campers, fisherman, hikers, folks that have outdoor jobs, etc. They are good to keep around in the winter. Put them in your gloves, mittens or pockets. The chemical reaction that causes them to work dries out the fingers though, so it’s good to not over use them.


----------



## momasaurus

Katel said:


> TU for the suggestions
> 
> I have never heard of these; I will be looking them up - thank you!



Darn tough has a lifetime guarantee also - they will replace the sox if you wear them out!


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> Darn tough has a lifetime guarantee also - they will replace the sox if you wear them out!


Thanks, Momasaurus !! Looking these up for BF! Who is very rough on socks.


----------



## Moirai

I ordered silk pillowcases from Fishers Finery on Amazo. They are 30mm Grade 6A Mulberry silk. From my limited research, mulberry silk is the highest quality silk available to buy. Here's info from their website - Silk quality is measured in a standard unit known as momme (mm). The higher the mm, the more the silk. Our Luxury Pillowcase is made from 30mm pure mulberry charmeuse silk*.* This is 58% more silk than the typical silk pillowcase (at 19mm).


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> The other brand that is super warm for cold weather is Sorel. I have purchased and immediately returned Ugg and Sorel boots for being too warm for me. But I like my feet to be cold anyway and I hate getting overheated.



Thanks!  I'll check out the Sorels. 



Pirula said:


> No I disagree dear Pepster.
> 
> I am of a certain age where let’s just say if I wake up with a crease on my face from a cotton pillow, it’s there until supper.
> 
> Ergo, silk pillows are the bomb.



Egads!  That means I'd have more wrinkles if I was not already using silk cases.  



momasaurus said:


> One solution to cold feet is Darn Tough socks. They come in a zillion weights and colors and lengths. DD and I probably have 30 pairs between us, which we fight over.



Great suggestion! They do have nice socks.  I use their Thermolite socks with my riding boots because they are so thin and stay up.  They are warm(ish) and might be more so if I would use sheepskin insoles or heated insoles.  I'm going to try a pair of their merino mountaineering socks.  Have you tried those?


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Addition/change of topic.   I want to know when my friends from this thread are selling things on ebay.  I followed PBP and BBC's sales because I had their ebay names.   I like the idea of knowing the provenance of items...that they came from a good home.   So here is my idea.
> 
> Back in July, Vlad started a thread in which people could post links to their ebay or consigner auctions.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/auctions/
> 
> I think it would be way cool if participants in this thread posted their ebay or consigner
> listings there and gave us a head up here to check it out.  What do you think?



Great idea!  I was just noticing that we have created 373 pages on your awesome thread since August.    If all of the lurkers would come out and say hi, we'd have even more!


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> Great idea!  I was just noticing that we have created 373 pages on your awesome thread since August.    If all of the lurkers would come out and say hi, we'd have even more!


 
First emoticon cracks me up.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Great idea!  I was just noticing that we have created 373 pages on your awesome thread since August.    If all of the lurkers would come out and say hi, we'd have even more!





Cordeliere said:


> First emoticon cracks me up.


Me too!


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> Darn tough has a lifetime guarantee also - they will replace the sox if you wear them out!


Moma, you are the second person I’ve heard to recommend these socks! Thank you for the push! DH is so picky about socks it’s almost comical. I was told he would love these. Do you buy online or at REi or similar?


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

prepster said:


> Great idea!  I was just noticing that we have created 373 pages on your awesome thread since August.    If all of the lurkers would come out and say hi, we'd have even more!


a shy hi! from this lurker          love love love reading all ur comments


----------



## Cordeliere

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> a shy hi! from this lurker          love love love reading all ur comments



welcome.   don't be shy about adding your own comments.  the more the merrier.


----------



## FizzyWater

dharma said:


> My facialist tried to sell me this one from the spa, I didn’t get it but have thought about it. It just seems so strange. As a committed side sleeper, I’m sure I’m adding years to my skin.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Nurse-J.../prod182330223/p.prod?utm_campaign=NurseJamie



My spa talked me into something that looks like the Save My Face pillow on this page:  https://vitalupdates.com/pillow-talk-here-are-the-best-pillows-for-beauty-and-health/  (the other options get even weirder)

I like it, in that my face feels less squished than with a regular pillow.  However, I toss and turn and frequently fail to reposition it (on top of my buckwheat pillow), so I'm probably actually using it correctly only about 30% of the time.


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> I ordered silk pillowcases from Fishers Finery on Amazo. They are 30mm Grade 6A Mulberry silk. From my limited research, mulberry silk is the highest quality silk available to buy. Here's info from their website - Silk quality is measured in a standard unit known as momme (mm). The higher the mm, the more the silk. Our Luxury Pillowcase is made from 30mm pure mulberry charmeuse silk*.* This is 58% more silk than the typical silk pillowcase (at 19mm).



What about our carrés? Can we just wrap our pillows in them? 
Seriously I did read somewhere about the momme of H silk, but forgot the details...


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Thanks!  I'll check out the Sorels.
> 
> 
> 
> Egads!  That means I'd have more wrinkles if I was not already using silk cases.
> 
> 
> 
> Great suggestion! They do have nice socks.  I use their Thermolite socks with my riding boots because they are so thin and stay up.  They are warm(ish) and might be more so if I would use sheepskin insoles or heated insoles.  I'm going to try a pair of their merino mountaineering socks.  Have you tried those?



Argh: I don't remember the names of any. We have so many lying around here that I just pick them by weight (some are quite bulky, best for larger hiking boots) or how high they come up the leg. In winter I loooooove really tall knee six under trousers.


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> Moma, you are the second person I’ve heard to recommend these socks! Thank you for the push! DH is so picky about socks it’s almost comical. I was told he would love these. Do you buy online or at REi or similar?



DD is a whiz at outdoor outfitters and has coupons, points, etc. everywhere. We've bought online and at LLBean maybe, REI, EMS. Also we've gotten some pairs from MassDrop, which is a buying consortium.


----------



## Genie27

@momasaurus !! I just ordered 7 pairs of the Darn Tough Standard Issue Crew socks for BF - in his actual shoe size, instead of whatever generic size he grabs off the rack wherever. He is the mix'n'match kind, and throws them into the wash, so these will be perfect for him. And if he likes them, I will buy 7 more. @dharma, I got them for $15.75 US each, from Campmor...

Edit: woo hoo some Xmas shopping is done!


----------



## Genie27

@dharma, I also did a chat with the darn tough website - the CSR was super helpful in making recommendations based on what I was looking for - a good way to narrow down. I needed thinner dress socks, in size 13/14, without cushioning...and she recommended anything 'light' in the lifestyle category.


----------



## prepster

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> a shy hi! from this lurker          love love love reading all ur comments


Hi  Glad you're here.  Jump in anytime!  As you've probably noticed, it isn't necessary to have anything important to say!


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> Argh: I don't remember the names of any. We have so many lying around here that I just pick them by weight (some are quite bulky, best for larger hiking boots) or how high they come up the leg. In winter I loooooove really tall knee six under trousers.



Thank you for the recommendation.   I bought 3 pairs of their mega-thickest knee high socks from their website today.  The only issue I can see is possibly not being able to get my shoes on over them.  I'm so happy about the prospect of warmth though.


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> What about our carrés? Can we just wrap our pillows in them?
> Seriously I did read somewhere about the momme of H silk, but forgot the details...


I once tried wrapping a silk scarf around my pillow and it was a major failure. Plus it didn't feel very soft, so I'm hoping 30 mm charmeuse I ordered will be much softer. I don't know the mm of H scarves but read it may be 14-20mm while the typical scarf is around 8-14mm but I am no expert.


----------



## dharma

Moirai said:


> I once tried wrapping a silk scarf around my pillow and it was a major failure. Plus it didn't feel very soft, so I'm hoping 30 mm charmeuse I ordered will be much softer. I don't know the mm of H scarves but read it may be 14-20mm while the typical scarf is around 8-14mm but I am no expert.


Seems like an easy thing to make. I believe I have heavy charmeuse in my stash. Thank you for the recommended weights! I look forward to being crease free


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> @momasaurus !! I just ordered 7 pairs of the Darn Tough Standard Issue Crew socks for BF - in his actual shoe size, instead of whatever generic size he grabs off the rack wherever. He is the mix'n'match kind, and throws them into the wash, so these will be perfect for him. And if he likes them, I will buy 7 more. @dharma, I got them for $15.75 US each, from Campmor...
> 
> Edit: woo hoo some Xmas shopping is done!


DH is so funny when he considers his socks. They must be soft, not itchy, not tight, not loose, not have a seam “that hurts”.......
LL Bean is having a 25% off everything sale until midnight, if your SO would like some warm flannel to go with his new socks.


----------



## Moirai

dharma said:


> Seems like an easy thing to make. I believe I have heavy charmeuse in my stash. Thank you for the recommended weights! I look forward to being crease free


I didn't even attempt to sew it, just tried to fold it around the pillow, yes pretty sad. Good luck with your project


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone. Sorry to just pop in like this. Remember the black trench that I wanted? I found this Nina Ricci 50% off. I need the sleeves shortened. It's exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry to just pop in like this. Remember the black trench that I wanted? I found this Nina Ricci 50% off. I need the sleeves shortened. It's exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> View attachment 3880051


Looks fabulous. The skirt part of the trench is very chic.


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry to just pop in like this. Remember the black trench that I wanted? I found this Nina Ricci 50% off. I need the sleeves shortened. It's exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> View attachment 3880051



Wow, that's beautiful, pbp!! I'm so glad you found what you wanted!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry to just pop in like this. Remember the black trench that I wanted? I found this Nina Ricci 50% off. I need the sleeves shortened. It's exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> View attachment 3880051



This is great on you! So chic and classic. Glad you were able to find what you were looking for for a good price. Makes it all the more satisfying.


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> I feel like I should send a thank you note to Joannadyne's employer for repeatedly sending her to Florida.



Heh heh, I got one more work trip in Feb! This time to St Pete's Beach. The H gods just want us together, I guess!!


----------



## Joannadyne

Moirai said:


> Using Mors scarf ring to wear metamorphoses as a top.
> View attachment 3878612



This is so pretty, Moirai! I will have to try it...


----------



## Joannadyne

momasaurus said:


> Cordie is a doll, and imagining you both together makes me so happy (and really envious). Scarf play is great fun. Things move up and down on the wish list from these real live interactions!
> I would love to see that bag IRL. It is ridiculously gorgeous.
> We are twins on the red/black Tohu Bohu! You look great.  I wore it just yesterday and am still admiring it because I didn't put it away yet, LOL.  Also bravo @Cordeliere for getting a knot named after you! You are so modest.



I just knew that cw of Tohu Bohu was yours as well because I remember how strikingly gorgeous it was on you, moma! It, along with the turquoise cw of Fleurs d'Indiennes went to the top of my wishlist. 

I told Cordie It would be fun to compare each other's collections and wishlists to figure out how much we all overlapped in taste. 

@Pirula: if Cordie doesn't post it first, I'll do a tute of her knot! Just give me a couple of days - I'm still traveling and work has been particularly insane. It's been nothing but crap, as proven by the view from our booth at the expo I'm working:


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Joannadyne said:


> @Pirula: if Cordie doesn't post it first, I'll do a tute of her knot! Just give me a couple of days - I'm still traveling and work has been particularly insane. It's been nothing but crap, as proven by the view from our booth at the expo I'm working:
> View attachment 3880302



Oh god, that photo. just as I sat down to breakfast!
Socks with lifetime guarantee - that sounds amazing. My husband has hundreds in rotation and still cannot throw away the worn out so I instructed the maid to secretly get rid of the old ones. In line with my motto "be always prepared to undress".  
Thank you for the idea. Will need to check if they deliver here


----------



## FizzyWater

dharma said:


> Seems like an easy thing to make. I believe I have heavy charmeuse in my stash. Thank you for the recommended weights! I look forward to being crease free



Hm.  I have a few non-H silk scarves that just came back from the cleaners with apologies that they couldn't get some stains out - I bet I could just match up sizes and run a seam around the hem!


----------



## Moirai

Joannadyne said:


> This is so pretty, Moirai! I will have to try it...


Thank you! I love this little Mors contraption. Safe travels to you.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Ppup, you look amazingly elegant in that coat. 
I always loved the look "coat+shoes". But where I used to live, it was always coat + warm boots and where I live now, it's no coat + flip flops. Same thing about fur coats


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Heh heh, I got one more work trip in Feb! This time to St Pete's Beach. The H gods just want us together, I guess!!



Oh boy.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> @Pirula: if Cordie doesn't post it first, I'll do a tute of her knot!



Yes at tutorial would be good.  I have no idea what I did.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Thank you for the recommendation.   I bought 3 pairs of their mega-thickest knee high socks from their website today.  The only issue I can see is possibly not being able to get my shoes on over them.  I'm so happy about the prospect of warmth though.


When this happens it is helpful to have a family member with slightly larger feet whose shoes/boots one can use, LOL!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry to just pop in like this. Remember the black trench that I wanted? I found this Nina Ricci 50% off. I need the sleeves shortened. It's exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> View attachment 3880051


I just love this silhouette on you.


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> Heh heh, I got one more work trip in Feb! This time to St Pete's Beach. The H gods just want us together, I guess!!


OK, but you also need to come up here for some cold and ice, and scarfplay!!


----------



## Joannadyne

momasaurus said:


> OK, but you also need to come up here for some cold and ice, and scarfplay!!



Oh, my gosh, I was just bemoaning the fact that work never sends me to the northeast when I realized I do have a work trip in that part of the country but it's to Atlantic City in late January! But that's rather far away from you, no?


----------



## Joannadyne

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh god, that photo. just as I sat down to breakfast!
> Socks with lifetime guarantee - that sounds amazing. My husband has hundreds in rotation and still cannot throw away the worn out so I instructed the maid to secretly get rid of the old ones. In line with my motto "be always prepared to undress".
> Thank you for the idea. Will need to check if they deliver here



Re: socks with a lifetime guarantee. When I was a young lass, I had the brake pads changed on my car. The mechanic told me it had a lifetime guarantee. I blush now to recall that I thought that meant *my* lifetime. That they would replace those brake pads until I died. I remember thinking, "Wow, for a lifetime guarantee, $60 isn't bad at all!" [emoji23]


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry to just pop in like this. Remember the black trench that I wanted? I found this Nina Ricci 50% off. I need the sleeves shortened. It's exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> View attachment 3880051


It’s perfect!!!! Love it!


----------



## prepster

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh god, that photo. just as I sat down to breakfast!
> Socks with lifetime guarantee - that sounds amazing. My husband has hundreds in rotation and still cannot throw away the worn out so I instructed the maid to secretly get rid of the old ones. In line with my motto "be always prepared to undress".
> Thank you for the idea. Will need to check if they deliver here





Lol!  I know, what is that about not wanting to get rid of old socks?  I asked DH if he was deprived of socks as a child.  Or if he survived some sort of sock famine.  Did he, like Scarlett O'Hara resolve never to go sockless again?  He has so many socks I can hardly get the drawer closed anymore.


----------



## JolieS

prepster said:


> View attachment 3880629
> 
> Lol!  I know, what is that about not wanting to get rid of old socks?  I asked DH if he was deprived of socks as a child.  Or if he survived some sort of sock famine.  Did he, like Scarlett O'Hara resolve never to go sockless again?  He has so many socks I can hardly get the drawer closed anymore.



Or maybe, like mine his DM actually darned socks, and he is sort of waiting to see if I’ll take up darning in my dotage. Another possibility is that the lost mates will turn up eventually...


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Velvets come around this time every year. If you go for a brighter or lighter colour it lifts it away from holiday and evening dressy. I remember having a beautiful soft pink little silk velvet mix dress I made very good use out of years ago, I think it was a Matthew Williamson.  Think long term investment and try not to get a style that's too this season (kimono, tie-waist, PJs etc) think of getting something rich and exotic to covert for many years. Etro have the best fabrics ever and that includes velvets (they also have a terrible website so you may want to look at pieces via mytheresa, farfetch or NAP etc.)
> 
> There's velvet and there's velvet. If you go for black try to get a silk, or silk mix otherwise the item can look very dense and heavy. Skirts and trousers are not great in velvet because the pile is often crushed, cotton velvet is best for lower separates.
> 
> I have a black velvet jacket with transparent silk organza panels to the back so it's very hard to dress-down unless I chuck on with light denim or a patchwork mini. Sometimes it's the detail or trimmings that make it more dressy/less versatile.
> 
> I have a the most amazing vintage 1960s bright red velvet coat with brass buttons. Have to mix it up with everyday wear otherwise it wouldn't get much wear at all. Dark and light denim and all-black are easy, so it just chucking it on with any mini or narrow trouser.
> 
> I think Boden have similar style velvet coats too. I'm not usually a catalogue pusher but my sister is an avid fan and her catalogues are always on the coffee table when I visit.   I just mention it because if you're attracted to something new to you and not sure of how it would fit into your wardrobe or life, buying something not too expensive and looking at it at home is prob the best way to go.



Thank you for that *papertiger*. I was just on the verge of researching velvet cigarette pants..now I can see how it would look after I sat in it..all crushed and abraded. Pass.


----------



## essiedub

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere -
> Here is another idea for combining purple with rouge H- Jardin de maharani from SS2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877018
> View attachment 3877019
> View attachment 3877020



That maharani is just Stunning against the blue *scarf1*!


----------



## essiedub

Pirula said:


> Scarf1 is right on about moussies.  Here’s another that would work with Rouge H, Karnak (excuse the pouf factor):
> 
> View attachment 3877142
> 
> 
> And here is a possible way to wear bright pink with it, find a scarf with both like this Portes:
> 
> View attachment 3877151



*Pirula*, sheesh Both are so beautiful. You do dress so well always (as I sit here in my head to toe fleece) .
Also...how does one tame the pouf on the 140’s?


----------



## essiedub

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just love hacks that you can do in less than 3 minutes, so my serger is my BFF.



*HopelessbagGirl*, I am intrigued and impressed with your tailoring prowess.  In the absence of serger, would a sewing machine work?


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry to just pop in like this. Remember the black trench that I wanted? I found this Nina Ricci 50% off. I need the sleeves shortened. It's exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> View attachment 3880051



Love it when that happens, meant to be!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> One solution to cold feet is Darn Tough socks. They come in a zillion weights and colors and lengths. DD and I probably have 30 pairs between us, which we fight over.



Good to know. I am disappointed with my new Pringle cotton socks, already gone through a toe.


----------



## papertiger

Katel said:


> TU for the suggestions!
> 
> 
> They are worth a try, very sturdy and warm.
> TU for the recommendation(s)!
> 
> 
> 
> I have this black cw too GK and also love love it.
> 
> 
> I look forward to trying these boots! The regular UGGs have floppy soles, true - I use them in the house as leg warmer slippers lol...but these Michaelas are a different kind of UGG (kinda badazz).
> 
> View attachment 3879144
> View attachment 3879145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey lodged hahahaha - NOT!  Thank you for the reminder re Dr. Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of these; I will be looking them up - thank you!



I have 2 pairs of those, both tall, one black and and the other whatever the lightest is officially called. I still wear them just indoors. I have Italian calf-hair and boar-skin snow boots for the 'real' weather and hiking boots otherwise for just normal gale force storms.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> I ordered silk pillowcases from Fishers Finery on Amazo. They are 30mm Grade 6A Mulberry silk. From my limited research, mulberry silk is the highest quality silk available to buy. Here's info from their website - Silk quality is measured in a standard unit known as momme (mm). The higher the mm, the more the silk. Our Luxury Pillowcase is made from 30mm pure mulberry charmeuse silk*.* This is 58% more silk than the typical silk pillowcase (at 19mm).



Thank you! 

I  this thread.


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> Velvets come around this time every year. If you go for a brighter or lighter colour it lifts it away from holiday and evening dressy. I remember having a beautiful soft pink little silk velvet mix dress I made very good use out of years ago, I think it was a Matthew Williamson.  Think long term investment and try not to get a style that's too this season (kimono, tie-waist, PJs etc) think of getting something rich and exotic to covert for many years. Etro have the best fabrics ever and that includes velvets (they also have a terrible website so you may want to look at pieces via mytheresa, farfetch or NAP etc.)
> 
> There's velvet and there's velvet. If you go for black try to get a silk, or silk mix otherwise the item can look very dense and heavy. Skirts and trousers are not great in velvet because the pile is often crushed, cotton velvet is best for lower separates.
> 
> I have a black velvet jacket with transparent silk organza panels to the back so it's very hard to dress-down unless I chuck on with light denim or a patchwork mini. Sometimes it's the detail or trimmings that make it more dressy/less versatile.
> 
> I have a the most amazing vintage 1960s bright red velvet coat with brass buttons. Have to mix it up with everyday wear otherwise it wouldn't get much wear at all. Dark and light denim and all-black are easy, so it just chucking it on with any mini or narrow trouser.
> 
> I think Boden have similar style velvet coats too. I'm not usually a catalogue pusher but my sister is an avid fan and her catalogues are always on the coffee table when I visit.   I just mention it because if you're attracted to something new to you and not sure of how it would fit into your wardrobe or life, buying something not too expensive and looking at it at home is prob the best way to go.



This is such a marvelous comprehensive velvet post PT.   I don't know how I missed the velvet conversation.  I have nothing to contribute except that I like it.   I get a lot of mileage out of my velvet pieces in the winter because it can look luxe and be warm at the same time.  I do agree that silk velvet is pretty.  Mine seems to pop back up nicely after sitting on it, but that may have something to do with the length of the nap.  I have a very full black silk velvet skirt that I wear with a magenta silk sash and a little cashmere bolero jacket in the winter.  I can even wear it with tall boots and still manage to look dressy without freezing.



Minghlee said:


> Just bought a new top today to wear tomorrow, when I brought it home one button was missing, luckily there was an extra button attached to the price tag but no thread and I don't have any, makes me mad!



Hi Minghlee, just saw your post.    Were you able to sew the button on your new top?


----------



## cafecreme15

So my Aquatalia boots came. I’m not sure how I feel about them. First, I’m unhappy with how they came packaged. They clearly shipped from a store and had been tried in before because they were just sitting on top of all the packaging. I inspected them closely, and there is no damage to them.
Second, I’m worried they make my feet look big(ger) because of the toe shape. 
Can I get some honest opinions ladies? PS - please ignore the absolute mess in the background of my apartment. The last two weeks have been a whirlwind and I haven’t had much time to tidy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cafecreme15 said:


> So my Aquatalia boots came. I’m not sure how I feel about them. First, I’m unhappy with how they came packaged. They clearly shipped from a store and had been tried in before because they were just sitting on top of all the packaging. I inspected them closely, and there is no damage to them.
> Second, I’m worried they make my feet look big(ger) because of the toe shape.
> Can I get some honest opinions ladies? PS - please ignore the absolute mess in the background of my apartment. The last two weeks have been a whirlwind and I haven’t had much time to tidy.
> 
> View attachment 3881023
> View attachment 3881024
> View attachment 3881025



Honestly, don't find the boots that flattering on your foot but it is your call


----------



## cafecreme15

hotshot said:


> Honestly, don't find the boots that flattering on your foot but it is your call


I totally agree with you. 30 seconds after I posted that I was like you know what, these aren't good. Back they go! Will try another boot. I'm thinking these?
https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...eDesc=RR-CMIO-RT-POC|RR-CMIO|prodrec_pdpza|RR


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> So my Aquatalia boots came. I’m not sure how I feel about them. First, I’m unhappy with how they came packaged. They clearly shipped from a store and had been tried in before because they were just sitting on top of all the packaging. I inspected them closely, and there is no damage to them.
> Second, I’m worried they make my feet look big(ger) because of the toe shape.
> Can I get some honest opinions ladies? PS - please ignore the absolute mess in the background of my apartment. The last two weeks have been a whirlwind and I haven’t had much time to tidy.
> 
> View attachment 3881023
> View attachment 3881024
> View attachment 3881025


I agree with you that it doesn’t look right. Seems out of proportion.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> I agree with you that it doesn’t look right. Seems out of proportion.


Yes, out of proportion is exactly the problem. My feet aren't small (size 9) but I promise they are proportional to my height!! (5'8) Though it certainly does not look it in the pictures. They make me look like I have clown feet!


----------



## Moirai

I just received my silk pillowcase and omg, it’s sooo soft and luxurious ! It came in a nice gift box. Would make a great present. No I don’t work for the company


----------



## prepster

Minghlee said:


> No and I don't know why I wrote that silly post, hi to you too!



Lol!  We've had pages of discussion about crickets, underwear and which shape to get when bikini waxing.  Clearly no post is too silly!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Yes, out of proportion is exactly the problem. My feet aren't small (size 9) but I promise they are proportional to my height!! (5'8) Though it certainly does not look it in the pictures. They make me look like I have clown feet!


I agree...the shaft is flattering, and you look gorgeous, but the foot looks disproportionate


----------



## papertiger

prepster said:


> This is such a marvelous comprehensive velvet post PT.   I don't know how I missed the velvet conversation.  I have nothing to contribute except that I like it.   I get a lot of mileage out of my velvet pieces in the winter because it can look luxe and be warm at the same time.  I do agree that silk velvet is pretty.  Mine seems to pop back up nicely after sitting on it, but that may have something to do with the length of the nap.  I have a very full black silk velvet skirt that I wear with a magenta silk sash and a little cashmere bolero jacket in the winter.  I can even wear it with tall boots and still manage to look dressy without freezing.
> 
> I have most beautiful vintage Hardy Amies 1970s black silk velvet maxi-skirt suit. Slight high Deco feel. I notice that that and other vintage silk or cotton velvet has a much denser quality than more contemporary pieces. I just think the weave is much closer and the garments are more fit for purpose (i.e. lasts more than a few wears).
> 
> 
> Hi Minghlee, just saw your post.    Were you able to sew the button on your new top?


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> I just received my silk pillowcase and omg, it’s sooo soft and luxurious ! It came in a nice gift box. Would make a great present. No I don’t work for the company
> View attachment 3881045
> 
> View attachment 3881043
> 
> View attachment 3881044



Wow, that's a gorgeous color!


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> So my Aquatalia boots came. I’m not sure how I feel about them. First, I’m unhappy with how they came packaged. They clearly shipped from a store and had been tried in before because they were just sitting on top of all the packaging. I inspected them closely, and there is no damage to them.
> Second, I’m worried they make my feet look big(ger) because of the toe shape.
> Can I get some honest opinions ladies? PS - please ignore the absolute mess in the background of my apartment. The last two weeks have been a whirlwind and I haven’t had much time to tidy.
> 
> View attachment 3881023
> View attachment 3881024
> View attachment 3881025



I think the overhang of the sole creates a slightly larger circumference than your true foot. On the hand, they do make you legs look endless...


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I totally agree with you. 30 seconds after I posted that I was like you know what, these aren't good. Back they go! Will try another boot. I'm thinking these?
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/la-canadienne-womens-pawla-waterproof-suede-mid-heel-boots?ID=2568072&CategoryID=16961&LinkType=prodrec_pdpza&choiceId=@H6@Customers Also Viewed$&RecProdZonePos=prodrec-1&RecProdZoneDesc=RR-CMIO-RT-POC|RR-CMIO|prodrec_pdpza|RR



Personally, I prefer those


----------



## Genie27

What are the boots in the background, cafecreme? Those look nice too.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I totally agree with you. 30 seconds after I posted that I was like you know what, these aren't good. Back they go! Will try another boot. I'm thinking these?
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/la-canadienne-womens-pawla-waterproof-suede-mid-heel-boots?ID=2568072&CategoryID=16961&LinkType=prodrec_pdpza&choiceId=@H6@Customers Also Viewed$&RecProdZonePos=prodrec-1&RecProdZoneDesc=RR-CMIO-RT-POC|RR-CMIO|prodrec_pdpza|RR


I like the heel on these better.  Didn't like the others at all.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Yes, out of proportion is exactly the problem. My feet aren't small (size 9) but I promise they are proportional to my height!! (5'8) Though it certainly does not look it in the pictures. They make me look like I have clown feet!





cafecreme15 said:


> I totally agree with you. 30 seconds after I posted that I was like you know what, these aren't good. Back they go! Will try another boot. I'm thinking these?
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/la-canadienne-womens-pawla-waterproof-suede-mid-heel-boots?ID=2568072&CategoryID=16961&LinkType=prodrec_pdpza&choiceId=@H6@Customers Also Viewed$&RecProdZonePos=prodrec-1&RecProdZoneDesc=RR-CMIO-RT-POC|RR-CMIO|prodrec_pdpza|RR


These boots are nice. Probably will take a few tries to find the right one. You are tall and look great!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I agree...the shaft is flattering, and you look gorgeous, but the foot looks disproportionate





papertiger said:


> I think the overhang of the sole creates a slightly larger circumference than your true foot. On the hand, they do make you legs look endless...





papertiger said:


> Personally, I prefer those





Genie27 said:


> What are the boots in the background, cafecreme? Those look nice too.



You ladies always have something kind to say! So nice of you. I think I prefer the style of the La Canadienne boots too. I wish I had seen these before I ordered the Aquatalias. 
@Genie27 the boots in the background are Stuart Weitzman highlands! So it is no wonder you like them


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> Oh, my gosh, I was just bemoaning the fact that work never sends me to the northeast when I realized I do have a work trip in that part of the country but it's to Atlantic City in late January! But that's rather far away from you, no?



Yah, that's a ways away. I think Cordy is concocting something else.....


----------



## Joannadyne

cafecreme15 said:


> So my Aquatalia boots came. I’m not sure how I feel about them. First, I’m unhappy with how they came packaged. They clearly shipped from a store and had been tried in before because they were just sitting on top of all the packaging. I inspected them closely, and there is no damage to them.
> Second, I’m worried they make my feet look big(ger) because of the toe shape.
> Can I get some honest opinions ladies? PS - please ignore the absolute mess in the background of my apartment. The last two weeks have been a whirlwind and I haven’t had much time to tidy.
> 
> View attachment 3881023
> View attachment 3881024
> View attachment 3881025



Wow, you look amazing! And your apartment looks waaay neater than mine. But I also have to agree, the feet look disproportionately large.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cafecreme15 said:


> I totally agree with you. 30 seconds after I posted that I was like you know what, these aren't good. Back they go! Will try another boot. I'm thinking these?
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/la-canadienne-womens-pawla-waterproof-suede-mid-heel-boots?ID=2568072&CategoryID=16961&LinkType=prodrec_pdpza&choiceId=@H6@Customers Also Viewed$&RecProdZonePos=prodrec-1&RecProdZoneDesc=RR-CMIO-RT-POC|RR-CMIO|prodrec_pdpza|RR


This boot looks like it could be more flattering & will hug your foot in a more flattering way...
Hope you can find the right boot!


----------



## cafecreme15

Joannadyne said:


> Wow, you look amazing! And your apartment looks waaay neater than mine. But I also have to agree, the feet look disproportionately large.





hotshot said:


> This boot looks like it could be more flattering & will hug your foot in a more flattering way...
> Hope you can find the right boot!



Thank you ladies! I just ordered the other boots and will post pictures when they come!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> You ladies always have something kind to say! So nice of you. I think I prefer the style of the La Canadienne boots too. I wish I had seen these before I ordered the Aquatalias.
> @Genie27 the boots in the background are Stuart Weitzman highlands! So it is no wonder you like them


Cool! Just curious- can you fit the highlands over your jeans? 

At smaller shoe sizes, like my 5, they shrink the whole boot - I can use tights with my boots, but that’s it. It’s a pet peeve


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Cool! Just curious- can you fit the highlands over your jeans?
> 
> At smaller shoe sizes, like my 5, they shrink the whole boot - I can use tights with my boots, but that’s it. It’s a pet peeve


That's interesting - I didn't realize they shrink the circumference of the shaft on smaller sizes. I can get them over my jeans easily. I think my highlands are an 8.5.


----------



## Pirula

essiedub said:


> *Pirula*, sheesh Both are so beautiful. You do dress so well always (as I sit here in my head to toe fleece) .
> Also...how does one tame the pouf on the 140’s?



Oh you are so kind thank you!

I haven’t quite figured out how to tame the pouf to be honest.  PbP recommended the bias fold and that helped a lot.  I don’t know if the older moussies are just pouffier or what.  A shawl ring helps too:


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> So my Aquatalia boots came. I’m not sure how I feel about them. First, I’m unhappy with how they came packaged. They clearly shipped from a store and had been tried in before because they were just sitting on top of all the packaging. I inspected them closely, and there is no damage to them.
> Second, I’m worried they make my feet look big(ger) because of the toe shape.
> Can I get some honest opinions ladies? PS - please ignore the absolute mess in the background of my apartment. The last two weeks have been a whirlwind and I haven’t had much time to tidy.
> 
> View attachment 3881023
> View attachment 3881024
> View attachment 3881025



Wow.  Okay full honesty.  In the first pic they DO make your feet look huge.  In the other two pics, it’s fine.  No idea what to think of this.

ETA:  okay just realized I’m late to the party.  But still...


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> That's interesting - I didn't realize they shrink the circumference of the shaft on smaller sizes. I can get them over my jeans easily. I think my highlands are an 8.5.


Love the look of HIghlands but heels are too high for me. I think they're 4 inches? I wear 8 and tried them in 8.5 and it was too big.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> Wow.  Okay full honesty.  In the first pic they DO make your feet look huge.  In the other two pics, it’s fine.  No idea what to think of this.
> 
> ETA:  okay just realized I’m late to the party.  But still...


One angle of HUGE is one angle too many. The boots are already packed up to be shipped out and returned first thing tomorrow and the La Canadienne pair is ordered! Like I said, in real life my feet are on the bigger side of average, but are proportional to my also taller than average height! 



Moirai said:


> Love the look of HIghlands but heels are too high for me. I think they're 4 inches? I wear 8 and tried them in 8.5 and it was too big.


Honestly, had I known the Tielands were going to come out a season later, I would have skipped the highlands and gotten those instead. The Tielands are much more practical because they have a lower block heel. I don't get to wear these much unfortunately because they were NOT made for walking.


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> Oh you are so kind thank you!
> 
> I haven’t quite figured out how to tame the pouf to be honest.  PbP recommended the bias fold and that helped a lot.  I don’t know if the older moussies are just pouffier or what.  A shawl ring helps too:
> 
> View attachment 3881077


Moussie twin. I am liking this deep purple jacket! Velvet or fleece or something? Looks cozy.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> So my Aquatalia boots came. I’m not sure how I feel about them. First, I’m unhappy with how they came packaged. They clearly shipped from a store and had been tried in before because they were just sitting on top of all the packaging. I inspected them closely, and there is no damage to them.
> Second, I’m worried they make my feet look big(ger) because of the toe shape.
> Can I get some honest opinions ladies? PS - please ignore the absolute mess in the background of my apartment. The last two weeks have been a whirlwind and I haven’t had much time to tidy.
> 
> View attachment 3881023
> View attachment 3881024
> View attachment 3881025


From the top down, the first picture, they look fine.  Don't make your feet look big at all IMO.   From the bottom up, the last picture, they are not a flattering look.   Can you take a mirror off the wall and prop it against furniture so that you approximate the floor mirror found in shoe salons? 

I've had stuff packaged carelessly or irresponsibly, too.  It's pretty annoying and disrespectful.


----------



## Katel

papertiger said:


> I have 2 pairs of those, both tall, one black and and the other whatever the lightest is officially called. I still wear them just indoors. I have Italian calf-hair and boar-skin snow boots for the 'real' weather and hiking boots otherwise for just normal gale force storms.



Yes, the thick lug sole Uggs are not for "real outdoor" hiking, snow, all day walking, etc...they're casual and perfect for shorter walks in soggy grassy grounds and lakesides...impromptu sprinkles...they're sturdy and inexpensive (like Levis) and WARM and good for outdoor casual play and chores when it gets cold - not fancy or specialized at all.

(ETA: they're not for strolling around all day - they are clunky - I use them for short daily chores (and dog walking in wet grass) - not for running around for messages, shopping, etc.)


----------



## Katel

@cafecreme15 I like the shaft of those boots on you, were they stretchy? Look forward to seeing your new ones.


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> From the top down, the first picture, they look fine.  Don't make your feet look big at all IMO.   From the bottom up, the last picture, they are not a flattering look.   Can you take a mirror off the wall and prop it against furniture so that you approximate the floor mirror found in shoe salons?
> 
> I've had stuff packaged carelessly or irresponsibly, too.  It's pretty annoying and disrespectful.


Unfortunately the only mirror I have hanging on a wall that I have is full length and is hung pretty securely. For the last picture, I placed my phone on the floor at an angle similar to an angled mirror. I think I can do much better than these! I also think the black on the shaft is lightly different from the black on the shoe.



Katel said:


> @cafecreme15 I like the shaft of those boots on you, were they stretchy? Look forward to seeing your new ones.


Thanks! They were stretchy. I do much better with boots that have shafts made of stretchy material or tight suede because it conforms to my legs.


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> Moussie twin. I am liking this deep purple jacket! Velvet or fleece or something? Looks cozy.



Thank you momasaurus!  It is velvet and wonderfully cozy.  [emoji4]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> Oh you are so kind thank you!
> 
> I haven’t quite figured out how to tame the pouf to be honest.  PbP recommended the bias fold and that helped a lot.  I don’t know if the older moussies are just pouffier or what.  A shawl ring helps too:
> 
> View attachment 3881077



The purse forum has done it again.   Seeing your scarf ring makes me need something I didn't know I needed before.  You look great.


----------



## Genie27

Yes, thanks to tPF enablers - today I received my Renapur leather balsam (thanks PT), tomorrow I receive 7 pairs of darn tough socks (thanks MOMA), and I guess next week I will be sleeping on some silk pillowcases. 

I’m also two sessions in to electrolysis (so frigging painful) and am looking forward to being defuzzed eventually.


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme, sorry I just saw this. I agree. Back they go. Good luck with the next pair.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

prepster said:


> View attachment 3880629
> 
> Lol!  I know, what is that about not wanting to get rid of old socks?  I asked DH if he was deprived of socks as a child.  Or if he survived some sort of sock famine.  Did he, like Scarlett O'Hara resolve never to go sockless again?  He has so many socks I can hardly get the drawer closed anymore.



Thank you for making me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Genie27 said:


> Yes, thanks to tPF enablers - today I received my Renapur leather balsam (thanks PT), tomorrow I receive 7 pairs of darn tough socks (thanks MOMA), and I guess next week I will be sleeping on some silk pillowcases.
> 
> I’m also two sessions in to electrolysis (so frigging painful) and am looking forward to being defuzzed eventually.



I’ve done my legs only once.  It’s sooooo expensive.  I am trying to bite the bullet to continue the process.  The pits and bikini were done years ago and SO WORTH IT.  I’m so lazy.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Moirai said:


> I just received my silk pillowcase and omg, it’s sooo soft and luxurious ! It came in a nice gift box. Would make a great present. No I don’t work for the company
> View attachment 3881045
> 
> View attachment 3881043
> 
> View attachment 3881044


Is it slippery? My sheikh said no to them because he said he would slip off it. Please let me know once you've tried


----------



## FizzyWater

So, a couple of months ago I bought that encyclopedia of H scarves (Carres d'art II) and the author just sent me a (real! with paper!) announcement of her new book, called "Carres d'art III Illustrated Dictionary & Rating of Hermes Scarves".  From the page shots it looks like larger pictures than in II, as well as some source shots.  Someone mentioned in the SotD thread that the author had contacted them saying it would also include creation stories, but I don't see those in the page shots.  She offers a pretty decent promotion through the end of the year, so I'll give it a shot and let y'all know if it's worth it.

Also she included an invite to something called the Vintage Collector's Fair to be held in Paris early next month, which looks lovely and expensive.  Details at www.thevintagecollectorsfair.com - mods please remove if this is too ad-like.


----------



## EmileH

FizzyWater said:


> So, a couple of months ago I bought that encyclopedia of H scarves (Carres d'art II) and the author just sent me a (real! with paper!) announcement of her new book, called "Carres d'art III Illustrated Dictionary & Rating of Hermes Scarves".  From the page shots it looks like larger pictures than in II, as well as some source shots.  Someone mentioned in the SotD thread that the author had contacted them saying it would also include creation stories, but I don't see those in the page shots.  She offers a pretty decent promotion through the end of the year, so I'll give it a shot and let y'all know if it's worth it.
> 
> Also she included an invite to something called the Vintage Collector's Fair to be held in Paris early next month, which looks lovely and expensive.  Details at www.thevintagecollectorsfair.com - mods please remove if this is too ad-like.



Thank you for the info. I’ll need to get that book. I have the same one that you have. 

I will be in Paris for this vintage fair and I am planning to go. I’ll report back,


----------



## FizzyWater

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for the info. I’ll need to get that book. I have the same one that you have.
> 
> I will be in Paris for this vintage fair and I am planning to go. I’ll report back,



Cool, I was thinking as I posted that you might be there!  I hope it's fun for you!


----------



## prepster

Pirula said:


> Oh you are so kind thank you!
> 
> I haven’t quite figured out how to tame the pouf to be honest.  PbP recommended the bias fold and that helped a lot.  I don’t know if the older moussies are just pouffier or what.  A shawl ring helps too:
> 
> View attachment 3881077



Wow, that's really pretty!



Genie27 said:


> Yes, thanks to tPF enablers - today I received my Renapur leather balsam (thanks PT), tomorrow I receive 7 pairs of darn tough socks (thanks MOMA), and I guess next week I will be sleeping on some silk pillowcases.
> 
> I’m also two sessions in to electrolysis (so frigging painful) and am looking forward to being defuzzed eventually.



Lol!


----------



## Genie27

It's not all spend, spend, spend though....thanks to feedback here, I cancelled my purchase of the the grey suede SW AllJack boots as I didn't really need them, and they felt a bit baggy around the ankles. I did momentarily get tempted by the grey suede Lowlands but when I tried them on, they just didn't wow me at full price.

I got tempted because I wore my plum ones, and they were so comfy, that I considered getting the same heel height in grey. I even tried the midlands in black. (Ahoy matey!)

Top left and clockwise...plum lowlands with navy dress, grey all jacks, grey lowlands side and front view.


----------



## Genie27

And outfit of the day - Pucci pants, H Iris scarf, Prada booties, Chanel navy/black wool tweed jacket, BV Parachute bag. The OTK and Knee high boots made winter skirts (and shorts) a practical solution, so I rarely wear pants these days, but once every couple of weeks they make a nice change. In the past I had been known to wear pants/leggings almost exclusively from Nov to March.


----------



## 911snowball

Genie, you look great.  The Chanel jacket continues to work beautifully for you and is so versatile.  Really, you look very sharp today!


----------



## cafecreme15

Love the outfit Genie! Did you end up getting the black SW midlands?


----------



## Genie27

911snowball said:


> Genie, you look great.  The Chanel jacket continues to work beautifully for you and is so versatile.  Really, you look very sharp today!


Thank you! I am addicted to them as they look so fabulous - and the silk lining has spoiled me for other jackets. They may not last long, but they do spruce up an outfit and make me feel like I made an effort.

Cafe, no I didn't get the midlands - they only had black suede, at full price, and I don't really need these. Instead, I kept the knee high black Pradas, as they would work better than suede for rain/snow/ice.

The goal was to replace two old flat pairs. Now if I can only allow myself to throw away the old ones.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Thank you! I am addicted to them as they look so fabulous - and the silk lining has spoiled me for other jackets. They may not last long, but they do spruce up an outfit and make me feel like I made an effort.
> 
> Cafe, no I didn't get the midlands - they only had black suede, at full price, and I don't really need these. Instead, I kept the knee high black Pradas, as they would work better than suede for rain/snow/ice.
> 
> The goal was to replace two old flat pairs. Now if I can only allow myself to throw away the old ones.


So you got the nylon Pradas? Good choice!! They seem like sturdy all-weather boots. I have the same problem with replacing old stuff, especially bras. I love the old ones so much I can't bear to throw them away. Gross, I know!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> So you got the nylon Pradas? Good choice!! They seem like sturdy all-weather boots. I have the same problem with replacing old stuff, especially bras. I love the old ones so much I can't bear to throw them away. Gross, I know!


Yes, I bought them, and already wore them once. I will probably need thin socks over my tights, as I half-sized up for foot and calf comfort, and need to soften/break them in. But they were very sturdy and not overly warm. It's actually been really difficult to find a practical pair of flat boots. Rubber sole, leather upper, fits my calf, and is comfortable for a long walk. I'm concerned the nylon will look like crap after a season, but I decided to take the risk.

It's interesting how my footwear and outerwear needs have changed as I moved from a suburban/car-centred lifestyle to exclusively city/transit. There was a time that I only needed a jacket to and from the car. Didn't need to worry about freezing my tush off waiting for a bus or streetcar. Now I dress for how long I will be outdoors.


----------



## EmileH

Genie, you look so tall and slim. And put together. I like skirts on you but pants are also fabulous. 

I'm in the same situation with my coats now. I'm gradually replacing ones that are worn but I think I should keep the old ones for bad weather. Isn't that the purpose of the new coats? I gradually weeded older clothing from my closet. I'll have to do the same with the coats.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Yes, I bought them, and already wore them once. I will probably need thin socks over my tights, as I half-sized up for foot and calf comfort, and need to soften/break them in. But they were very sturdy and not overly warm. It's actually been really difficult to find a practical pair of flat boots. Rubber sole, leather upper, fits my calf, and is comfortable for a long walk. I'm concerned the nylon will look like crap after a season, but I decided to take the risk.
> 
> It's interesting how my footwear and outerwear needs have changed as I moved from a suburban/car-centred lifestyle to exclusively city/transit. There was a time that I only needed a jacket to and from the car. Didn't need to worry about freezing my tush off waiting for a bus or streetcar. Now I dress for how long I will be outdoors.



Also so true about duty versus suburban life. I made the same move in reverse.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie, you look so tall and slim. And put together. I like skirts on you but pants are also fabulous


Thank you. These are cut really well. And the length after tailoring is just right for heels. 

This was a 5-minute outfit, just like most of my work outfits these days. I feel pretty happy with the newer things in my closet since I began my wardrobe refresh last fall. They have all been purchased strategically and are in heavy rotation. While it’s easy to get into a slump, I find it so much easier to get back on track with SB.


----------



## cafecreme15

This is totally off topic and very random, but has anyone else started to think that television networks purposely screw up and put bugs in their online video players? I almost never watch live tv anymore, and usually watch my shows online a day or two later. Nearly every single major television network has issues with their video players! ABC, NBC, FOX, and even Bravo all malfunction so that I have to keep refreshing the pages and start the video over...and of course sit through more commercials all over again. The conspiracy theorist side of me has started to think this is intentional to make us sit through more commercials. Either that, or the people maintaining the video players are just universally incompetent. *end rant*


----------



## Moirai

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Is it slippery? My sheikh said no to them because he said he would slip off it. Please let me know once you've tried


The pillowcase feels very smooth and satiny. It has a beautiful sheen to it. It does feel a little slippery to the touch but I think it will be different once one's head is on it because the hair will act as a bit of resistance from sliding around. I haven't had time to wash and use it yet, but will report back. My DH is not interested in silk cases so we will not have matching pillowcases 



Genie27 said:


> And outfit of the day - Pucci pants, H Iris scarf, Prada booties, Chanel navy/black wool tweed jacket, BV Parachute bag. The OTK and Knee high boots made winter skirts (and shorts) a practical solution, so I rarely wear pants these days, but once every couple of weeks they make a nice change. In the past I had been known to wear pants/leggings almost exclusively from Nov to March.


You look great in pants too, scarfie twin!


----------



## HeatherZE

Cordeliere said:


> I like the exact same purples as you, plus cassis.   I don't know of an H aubergine.   Maybe that is something to hope appears in future.


I’m sorry to crash your purple party!  I was wondering if you would happen to know if bags in raisin we’re still being produced 
?  If not, would you know when it was?  Thank you!


----------



## EmileH

HeatherZE said:


> I’m sorry to crash your purple party!  I was wondering if you would happen to know if bags in raisin we’re still being produced
> ?  If not, would you know when it was?  Thank you!



Hi yes they are. I bought a raisin kelly in late 2016.


----------



## Cordeliere

HeatherZE said:


> I’m sorry to crash your purple party!  I was wondering if you would happen to know if bags in raisin we’re still being produced
> ?  If not, would you know when it was?  Thank you!



I am more of a vintage person, so I am really not the right one to answer your question.   I think it depends both on the leather and the bag style.    What are you looking for?   Raisin is such a classic color.   I am quite sure the last raisin bag has not been produced.

Edit:   Just saw PBP's post, so there you have your answer.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Genie27 great look
I’ve received some preloved massaccesi goodies in the mail a day ago and here are the outfits I’ve paired with them!


----------



## HeatherZE

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi yes they are. I bought a raisin kelly in late 2016.


Thank you!  I was just curious.  I picked up a raisin Jige pochette yesterday.  I literally never see anyone carrying anything in this colour which is a shame because it is absolutely gorgeous.  I think the world needs a little more raisin in it!


----------



## Genie27

I have a question about my pant outfit last week. Does it come across as really strong/ball buster? Because I noticed that people (in general, strangers in the street) were a bit more aggressive towards me in dress pants, than when I wear my more feminine skirt/dress looks. When I wear my dresses, people were more likely to give way and not bump into me, more considerate, but in the pants, I got people playing chicken and giving me major side eye. 

Bear in mind I’m 5’ nothing, about 125lbs. The boots add 2 inches. The bag adds 8” width. Same jacket, bag and heeled boots, only difference is dressy pants or soft dress. I don’t notice this with flats or sneakers. 

Maybe I walk differently in the pants? Or people are conditioned to generally be more considerate of weaker/femininine/fragile? 

Like I’d wear those pants to a power meeting where I wanted to be taken seriously. But maybe a soft dress if I wanted to be treated with consideration? 

Any thoughts? Power dressing versus other more subtle signals of power?


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> I have a question about my pant outfit last week. Does it come across as really strong/ball buster? Because I noticed that people (in general, strangers in the street) were a bit more aggressive towards me in dress pants, than when I wear my more feminine skirt/dress looks. When I wear my dresses, people were more likely to give way and not bump into me, more considerate, but in the pants, I got people playing chicken and giving me major side eye.
> 
> Bear in mind I’m 5’ nothing, about 125lbs. The boots add 2 inches. The bag adds 8” width. Same jacket, bag and heeled boots, only difference is dressy pants or soft dress. I don’t notice this with flats or sneakers.
> 
> Maybe I walk differently in the pants? Or people are conditioned to generally be more considerate of weaker/femininine/fragile?
> 
> Like I’d wear those pants to a power meeting where I wanted to be taken seriously. But maybe a soft dress if I wanted to be treated with consideration?
> 
> Any thoughts? Power dressing versus other more subtle signals of power?


The other day in NYC I was dressed in black, with a colorful HS and bright yellow down jacket.  I looked like a bumblebee and people should have been avoiding me!! Yet I kept feeling that I was invisible. People were bumping into me, walking into me, rolling their rolly-carts right into my path, etc. And this was not in a touristy part of town, where no one knows how to citywalk. 
Anyway, yours is an interesting question. I'll be awaiting some intelligent replies.


----------



## Joannadyne

Genie27 said:


> I have a question about my pant outfit last week. Does it come across as really strong/ball buster? Because I noticed that people (in general, strangers in the street) were a bit more aggressive towards me in dress pants, than when I wear my more feminine skirt/dress looks. When I wear my dresses, people were more likely to give way and not bump into me, more considerate, but in the pants, I got people playing chicken and giving me major side eye.
> 
> Bear in mind I’m 5’ nothing, about 125lbs. The boots add 2 inches. The bag adds 8” width. Same jacket, bag and heeled boots, only difference is dressy pants or soft dress. I don’t notice this with flats or sneakers.
> 
> Maybe I walk differently in the pants? Or people are conditioned to generally be more considerate of weaker/femininine/fragile?
> 
> Like I’d wear those pants to a power meeting where I wanted to be taken seriously. But maybe a soft dress if I wanted to be treated with consideration?
> 
> Any thoughts? Power dressing versus other more subtle signals of power?



Hmm, I personally didn't think you looked particularly strong/ball bustery in pants. I thought you just looked amazing and I admired the elegant cut of the pants. But perhaps this is a better question for men to answer? Or perhaps there are regional differences. I noticed that people in the Midwest and south were much more polite to me than in California. But then, that's more a generality - I almost exclusively wear pants since I have very stumpy legs. In Korea, they call them radish legs. Although, if I had *these* radish legs, I'd be very happy!


----------



## Cordeliere

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Genie27 great look
> I’ve received some preloved massaccesi goodies in the mail a day ago and here are the outfits I’ve paired with them!
> View attachment 3883276
> View attachment 3883277



I like the pink green and blue together.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

momasaurus said:


> The other day in NYC I was dressed in black, with a colorful HS and bright yellow down jacket.  I looked like a bumblebee and people should have been avoiding me!! Yet I kept feeling that I was invisible. People were bumping into me, walking into me, rolling their rolly-carts right into my path, etc. And this was not in a touristy part of town, where no one knows how to citywalk.
> Anyway, yours is an interesting question. I'll be awaiting some intelligent replies.



I've never noticed a different reception depending on the style of my outfit.
Well, that's not completely true. There is one dress which I usually put on when I need to get a good discount. But it only works in combination with a shy smile and a "oh I'm so helpless you are my knight" expression on the face.

Today, I had an awful experience. I received 3 pairs of jeans, all of them "as seen on the model" because that's usually my size, and all three are too small! Normally I have a problem with finding jeans small enough for me . And these... I got almost hysterical, asked my husband repeatedly if he noticed me putting on weight. Seriously, I was on the verge of suicide when, for another model of the same brand, I saw a comment  that they actually run very small to size.
The sellers shouldn't be allowed to do this. Do they understand that they almost killed me? Only those who were losing weight can understand me. Putting on 2 sizes... Uff... At least I can take it out on you and go to bed happy.
Good night!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cordeliere said:


> I like the pink green and blue together.



Thanks !


----------



## prepster

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Genie27 great look
> I’ve received some preloved massaccesi goodies in the mail a day ago and here are the outfits I’ve paired with them!
> View attachment 3883276
> View attachment 3883277



How cute!



HeatherZE said:


> Thank you!  I was just curious.  I picked up a raisin Jige pochette yesterday.  I literally never see anyone carrying anything in this colour which is a shame because it is absolutely gorgeous.  I think the world needs a little more raisin in it!



I love raisin?  What do you think of Bordeaux?  That is on my radar too.



Genie27 said:


> I have a question about my pant outfit last week. Does it come across as really strong/ball buster? Because I noticed that people (in general, strangers in the street) were a bit more aggressive towards me in dress pants, than when I wear my more feminine skirt/dress looks. When I wear my dresses, people were more likely to give way and not bump into me, more considerate, but in the pants, I got people playing chicken and giving me major side eye.
> 
> Bear in mind I’m 5’ nothing, about 125lbs. The boots add 2 inches. The bag adds 8” width. Same jacket, bag and heeled boots, only difference is dressy pants or soft dress. I don’t notice this with flats or sneakers.
> 
> Maybe I walk differently in the pants? Or people are conditioned to generally be more considerate of weaker/femininine/fragile?
> 
> Like I’d wear those pants to a power meeting where I wanted to be taken seriously. But maybe a soft dress if I wanted to be treated with consideration?
> 
> Any thoughts? Power dressing versus other more subtle signals of power?



DH is sitting here so I just peered around the computer monitor and asked him if women look more powerful in pants.  He said he thinks so.  Actually he mumbled it because he's trying to read the paper.  He also said (mumbled) that he thinks pants look more professional.  I am very surprised because he's pretty traditional.  I asked him why he thought so, and he said it makes us look more like the guys.    "Like the guys?!!?  I look like a guy when I wear pants?!?
"You know, more the same."
"More the same?!?"
"Are you just going to repeat everything I say?"
"Why would we want to look the same?"
Looks at me over the paper.  "More uniform.  Everyone looks businesslike and no one stands out because they're showing their legs.  Plus men would look stupid in skirts."
"Women stand out when they wear skirts?"
"Womens' legs are pretty distracting."
"For who?"  "For WHOM?!"
"Anyone who doesn't ordinarily wear skirts."  Goes back to reading the paper...

I have no idea what to make of that.  But apparently Genie, you're not too far off target thinking you look more feminine etc.  when you wear skirts or dresses.  However, I think you look fabulous in those pants.  They make you look slim and your legs look a mile long. 



momasaurus said:


> The other day in NYC I was dressed in black, with a colorful HS and bright yellow down jacket.  I looked like a bumblebee and people should have been avoiding me!! Yet I kept feeling that I was invisible. People were bumping into me, walking into me, rolling their rolly-carts right into my path, etc. And this was not in a touristy part of town, where no one knows how to citywalk.
> Anyway, yours is an interesting question. I'll be awaiting some intelligent replies.



I'm not sure how intelligent that reply was, but it came from an intelligent man.  He's not the type to bump into people though, no matter what they're wearing.  I was very sadly noticing a lot more dead squirrels on the road the past few days.  I think it's because they're so preoccupied with gathering nuts that they're just not paying attention.  Maybe people are more preoccupied this time of year too. 



Sheikha Latifa said:


> I've never noticed a different reception depending on the style of my outfit.
> Well, that's not completely true. There is one dress which I usually put on when I need to get a good discount. But it only works in combination with a shy smile and a "oh I'm so helpless you are my knight" expression on the face.
> 
> Today, I had an awful experience. I received 3 pairs of jeans, all of them "as seen on the model" because that's usually my size, and all three are too small! Normally I have a problem with finding jeans small enough for me . And these... I got almost hysterical, asked my husband repeatedly if he noticed me putting on weight. Seriously, I was on the verge of suicide when, for another model of the same brand, I saw a comment  that they actually run very small to size.
> The sellers shouldn't be allowed to do this. Do they understand that they almost killed me? Only those who were losing weight can understand me. Putting on 2 sizes... Uff... At least I can take it out on you and go to bed happy.
> Good night!



Oh no!    I'm glad you got to the bottom of it though.  Why do manufacturers do these things to us?


----------



## Genie27

It was more the combo of the pants and heels - I usually wear flats with dress pants, which is a more casual look, perhaps that’s why I noticed it more?

I did notice when I first began dating my BF that he walked in a straight line and I kept dodging and deferring to oncomers. No one bumped into him. Since then, I resolved to learn how to walk straight, and many times people expected me to give way. It’s better now, as I just don’t make eye contact and they will make way. (I’m talking 2-3 people taking up the whole sidewalk and expecting me to squeeze to the side so they can pass by) If I make eye contact it becomes a game of evaluation chicken.


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Genie27 great look
> I’ve received some preloved massaccesi goodies in the mail a day ago and here are the outfits I’ve paired with them!
> View attachment 3883276
> View attachment 3883277


I like how you pair these colours together. 

Now that you’re a few weeks into your pre-arranged wardrobe - how do you like it? How do you feel about your outfits? Would you do it again?


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> It was more the combo of the pants and heels - I usually wear flats with dress pants, which is a more casual look, perhaps that’s why I noticed it more?
> 
> I did notice when I first began dating my BF that he walked in a straight line and I kept dodging and deferring to oncomers. No one bumped into him. Since then, I resolved to learn how to walk straight, and many times people expected me to give way. It’s better now, as I just don’t make eye contact and they will make way. (I’m talking 2-3 people taking up the whole sidewalk and expecting me to squeeze to the side so they can pass by) If I make eye contact it becomes a game of evaluation chicken.



Ugh.  I'm sorry you're put in that position.  What is wrong with people?  This is why cities make me crazy.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> It was more the combo of the pants and heels - I usually wear flats with dress pants, which is a more casual look, perhaps that’s why I noticed it more?
> 
> I did notice when I first began dating my BF that he walked in a straight line and I kept dodging and deferring to oncomers. No one bumped into him. Since then, I resolved to learn how to walk straight, and many times people expected me to give way. It’s better now, as I just don’t make eye contact and they will make way. (I’m talking 2-3 people taking up the whole sidewalk and expecting me to squeeze to the side so they can pass by) If I make eye contact it becomes a game of evaluation chicken.



Yes. You know how to walk in Manhattan!


----------



## Cordeliere

[QUOTE="prepster, post: 31835237, member: 574979]
DH is sitting here so I just peered around the computer monitor and asked him if women look more powerful in pants.  He said he thinks so.  Actually he mumbled it because he's trying to read the paper.  He also said (mumbled) that he thinks pants look more professional.  I am very surprised because he's pretty traditional.  I asked him why he thought so, and he said it makes us look more like the guys.    "Like the guys?!!?  I look like a guy when I wear pants?!?
"You know, more the same."
"More the same?!?"
"Are you just going to repeat everything I say?"
"Why would we want to look the same?"
Looks at me over the paper.  "More uniform.  Everyone looks businesslike and no one stands out because they're showing their legs.  Plus men would look stupid in skirts."
"Women stand out when they wear skirts?"
"Womens' legs are pretty distracting."
"For who?"  "For WHOM?!"
"Anyone who doesn't ordinarily wear skirts."  Goes back to reading the paper...
[/QUOTE]

Thank you for taking the time to re-create that dialogue with us.   I thought it was very funny.  So funny, in fact, that I just read it to DH.   I tried to give your half of the dialogue a tone of incredulity as i read it to him.   And during the pauses to create the mild dramatic effect, DH would blurt out his own answers.   He couldn't wait to hear what your DH said.  My DH's answers were highly similar to your DH's, except even more brief.  E.G.

"Women stand out when they wear skirts?"
Well, yeaaaaah!

His take on it was in a dress, a person is recognized as a woman and is treated as such.  In pants, one becomes sort of genderless and is just another person in pants, presumed to be male.

Geanie--Thanks for sharing your interesting observations and asking our opinions on it.   And you do look ab fab in that outfit.  (as in absolutely fabulous, not to be confused with the tv show of the same name.   I don't want to see a perfectly good phrase to fall out of use).


----------



## Genie27

“It’s Lacroix, darling” 

Well, Pucci, but you know...

Interesting thoughts from the DHs. 
I think pants have become an easy go-to for working women. They’re practical, generally flattering, and genderless. I didn’t initially think those particular pants+heels were ball busters, but I was taken aback at how aggressive people were towards me. I will observe what happens the next time I wear them. 

Thank you for indulging my musings - normally it’s just the voice in my head.


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you for taking the time to re-create that dialogue with us.   I thought it was very funny.  So funny, in fact, that I just read it to DH.   I tried to give your half of the dialogue a tone of incredulity as i read it to him.   And during the pauses to create the mild dramatic effect, DH would blurt out his own answers.   He couldn't wait to hear what your DH said.  My DH's answers were highly similar to your DH's, except even more brief.  E.G.
> 
> "Women stand out when they wear skirts?"
> Well, yeaaaaah!
> 
> His take on it was in a dress, a person is recognized as a woman and is treated as such.  In pants, one becomes sort of genderless and is just another person in pants, presumed to be male.
> 
> Geanie--Thanks for sharing your interesting observations and asking our opinions on it.   And you do look ab fab in that outfit.  (as in absolutely fabulous, not to be confused with the tv show of the same name.   I don't want to see a perfectly good phrase to fall out of use).



Lol!  Men always surprise me.  They are such alien beings.  



Genie27 said:


> “It’s Lacroix, darling”
> 
> Well, Pucci, but you know...
> 
> Interesting thoughts from the DHs.
> I think pants have become an easy go-to for working women. They’re practical, generally flattering, and genderless. I didn’t initially think those particular pants+heels were ball busters, but I was taken aback at how aggressive people were towards me. I will observe what happens the next time I wear them.
> 
> Thank you for indulging my musings - normally it’s just the voice in my head.



Your thoughts are fascinating.  When you were describing walking through the city in your fabulous pants I was thinking of those old Charlie perfume ads with Shelley Hack, Naomi Sims, and Lauren Hutton striding confidently across the page.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Genie27 said:


> I like how you pair these colours together.
> 
> Now that you’re a few weeks into your pre-arranged wardrobe - how do you like it? How do you feel about your outfits? Would you do it again?



Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I have a question about my pant outfit last week. Does it come across as really strong/ball buster? Because I noticed that people (in general, strangers in the street) were a bit more aggressive towards me in dress pants, than when I wear my more feminine skirt/dress looks. When I wear my dresses, people were more likely to give way and not bump into me, more considerate, but in the pants, I got people playing chicken and giving me major side eye.
> 
> Bear in mind I’m 5’ nothing, about 125lbs. The boots add 2 inches. The bag adds 8” width. Same jacket, bag and heeled boots, only difference is dressy pants or soft dress. I don’t notice this with flats or sneakers.
> 
> Maybe I walk differently in the pants? Or people are conditioned to generally be more considerate of weaker/femininine/fragile?
> 
> Like I’d wear those pants to a power meeting where I wanted to be taken seriously. But maybe a soft dress if I wanted to be treated with consideration?
> 
> Any thoughts? Power dressing versus other more subtle signals of power?


Your conclusion was based on observation of just one day?  Jeez, maybe everyone was affected by sunspots, solar flares on the surface of the sun.     As far as I can see, the "uniform" for being taken seriously is a dark suit or dark dress.  Or, black & white like @Joannadyne did recently.   IMO, that is a somber look.  I would go nuts if I had to wear it every day.   But for some professions, esp. those that meet the public and are considered "experts" the somber look is probably a uniform.   
Wear what you want when you want.   You have an ardent, expressive nature which is really a great and good part of you.  It would be a shame to subdue that just b/c a few folks bumped into you.  Or "ground" the dress (as Vogue and British Vogue suggest) with Doc Martens.   Then see what happens.


----------



## Cordeliere

HeatherZE said:


> Thank you!  I was just curious.  I picked up a raisin Jige pochette yesterday.  I literally never see anyone carrying anything in this colour which is a shame because it is absolutely gorgeous.  I think the world needs a little more raisin in it!



What are the dimensions of your jige?  In what circumstances do you envision yourself carrying it? I ask because it is one of the bags that was made in Blue France.   I would like to have a bag in blue France, but I don't know what.  Was kind of thinking about a trim, but had mildly eyed the jige.  Do tell us how your jige works for you.


----------



## Moirai

@Genie27, that's an interesting question. To me it’s more of the style and type of clothes a woman wears that makes a difference in getting noticed rather than wearing a dress or pants per se, for example sexy versus conservative, well-tailored versus poor fitting, neat versus sloppy. I do feel that wearing pants with heels make a big difference compared to flats or running shoes. I stand and walk in a certain way in heels that makes me feel and look more confident. It’s all so individualized though. A power suit to one person could be a jacket, pants and heels whereas it could be dress and heels to someone else. Women are judged for what they wear more than men and that’s why workplace uniform helps to level the playing field.


----------



## dharma

@Genie27 , I think @prepster  ’s DH hit the nail on the head in a roundabout and funny way. It’s not that the pants were “tough “ and “ball busters” , they simply leveled the field. I believe you were experiencing what most people do on the city street when walking in a   dark pant outfit. Everyone is out for themselves and sidewalk chicken is a horrible reflection of how self centered our society has become.  Please, I don’t mean that YOU or your pant outfit was not fabulous, it’s just that in a dress, you stand out more and the femininity of those outfits demands notice and consideration to a lot of men.
In your  presentation meetings, the psychology is different, and like @Joannadyne  has proven with her success  it’s more about feeling great and confident in a commanding outfit, either dress or pants. @Moirai summed it up perfectly.


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> Your conclusion was based on observation of just one day?  Jeez, maybe everyone was affected by sunspots, solar flares on the surface of the sun.     As far as I can see, the "uniform" for being taken seriously is a dark suit or dark dress.  Or, black & white like @Joannadyne did recently.   IMO, that is a somber look.  I would go nuts if I had to wear it every day.   But for some professions, esp. those that meet the public and are considered "experts" the somber look is probably a uniform.
> Wear what you want when you want.   You have an ardent, expressive nature which is really a great and good part of you.  It would be a shame to subdue that just b/c a few folks bumped into you.  Or "ground" the dress (as Vogue and British Vogue suggest) with Doc Martens.   Then see what happens.


Eagle, you are so funny. I am a diehard city walker, in my home city and in NYC where I frequently work. My go to city walking shoes from October to May are my knee high lace up black doc Martins. With everything from jeans to Chanel they are perfect. Between those and my aging resting b*tch face, I can usually win at sidewalk chicken


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> What are the dimensions of your jige?  In what circumstances do you envision yourself carrying it? I ask because it is one of the bags that was made in Blue France.   I would like to have a bag in blue France, but I don't know what.  Was kind of thinking about a trim, but had mildly eyed the jige.  Do tell us how your jige works for you.


I love bleu France!


----------



## dharma

I needed to escape the other forum that has been ruling my free time, “College Confidential”. Kill me now. This forum is so much more relaxing. I feel like I just escaped the circles of h*ll.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I decided to ask my husband whether he looks at women differently if they wear pants. He said, no. 
He also added something sexist but this I think can be explained by the fact that it's his bday and by his desire to prove to himself that he is still a young macho (and a potential sexual threat to all women around) so can be ignored


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I have a question about my pant outfit last week. Does it come across as really strong/ball buster? Because I noticed that people (in general, strangers in the street) were a bit more aggressive towards me in dress pants, than when I wear my more feminine skirt/dress looks. When I wear my dresses, people were more likely to give way and not bump into me, more considerate, but in the pants, I got people playing chicken and giving me major side eye.
> 
> Bear in mind I’m 5’ nothing, about 125lbs. The boots add 2 inches. The bag adds 8” width. Same jacket, bag and heeled boots, only difference is dressy pants or soft dress. I don’t notice this with flats or sneakers.
> 
> Maybe I walk differently in the pants? Or people are conditioned to generally be more considerate of weaker/femininine/fragile?
> 
> Like I’d wear those pants to a power meeting where I wanted to be taken seriously. But maybe a soft dress if I wanted to be treated with consideration?
> 
> Any thoughts? Power dressing versus other more subtle signals of power?



You didn't. Perhaps they are just not used to seeing you this way. Also, sometimes a little stir of the pot is good generally. Though it may not feel comfortable at the time it can be good to confound expectations. 

You would have to do a controlled study to know for sure. They obviously have problems that have nothing to do with you.


----------



## Meta

I said I would share pics of the coat that I  end up with, so here's the Victoria Beckham camel coat that I ended up buying and altered. I asked that the original length of the sleeves remain the same as I often find sleeves rather short. This is perfect to keep my hands bit warmer as I rarely wear gloves. 




It kept me warm throughout my trip to Budapest this week. I was only wearing one medium weight sweater underneath but was kept nice and warm.

Also while walking back to our hotel after lunch in Budapest, I walked past Max Mara and asked DH if we had time to pop in as we were catching our flight back soon. He said yes, so I went in and asked the SA if they carried Sportmax and she directed me upstairs. I saw the exact coat that I wanted to try and sharing the pics here. I'm not 100% sold but we'll see what happens as sale season frenzy begins.  Oh, this was the only size they had and it's a size up from what I would wear, shoulders touch too big.


----------



## prepster

weN84 said:


> I said I would share pics of the coat that I  end up with, so here's the Victoria Beckham camel coat that I ended up buying and altered. I asked that the original length of the sleeves remain the same as I often find sleeves rather short. This is perfect to keep my hands bit warmer as I rarely wear gloves.
> View attachment 3884702
> View attachment 3884703
> View attachment 3884706
> 
> It kept me warm throughout my trip to Budapest this week. I was only wearing one medium weight sweater underneath but was kept nice and warm.
> 
> Also while walking back to our hotel after lunch in Budapest, I walked past Max Mara and asked DH if we had time to pop in as we were catching our flight back soon. He said yes, so I went in and asked the SA if they carried Sportmax and she directed me upstairs. I saw the exact coat that I wanted to try and sharing the pics here. I'm not 100% sold but we'll see what happens as sale season frenzy begins.  Oh, this was the only size they had and it's a size up from what I would wear, shoulders touch too big.
> View attachment 3884704
> View attachment 3884707



Both coats are terrific!  You have great taste.


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> I said I would share pics of the coat that I  end up with, so here's the Victoria Beckham camel coat that I ended up buying and altered. I asked that the original length of the sleeves remain the same as I often find sleeves rather short. This is perfect to keep my hands bit warmer as I rarely wear gloves.
> View attachment 3884702
> View attachment 3884703
> View attachment 3884706
> 
> It kept me warm throughout my trip to Budapest this week. I was only wearing one medium weight sweater underneath but was kept nice and warm.
> 
> Also while walking back to our hotel after lunch in Budapest, I walked past Max Mara and asked DH if we had time to pop in as we were catching our flight back soon. He said yes, so I went in and asked the SA if they carried Sportmax and she directed me upstairs. I saw the exact coat that I wanted to try and sharing the pics here. I'm not 100% sold but we'll see what happens as sale season frenzy begins.  Oh, this was the only size they had and it's a size up from what I would wear, shoulders touch too big.
> View attachment 3884704
> View attachment 3884707



Congratulations. I love both especially the VB.


----------



## Genie27

Wen, these are beautiful!! I like the neckline detail on the VB - what is the fabric composition?


----------



## Moirai

@weN84, lovely coats and nice details on both


----------



## Joannadyne

weN84 said:


> I said I would share pics of the coat that I  end up with, so here's the Victoria Beckham camel coat that I ended up buying and altered. I asked that the original length of the sleeves remain the same as I often find sleeves rather short. This is perfect to keep my hands bit warmer as I rarely wear gloves.
> View attachment 3884702
> View attachment 3884703
> View attachment 3884706
> 
> It kept me warm throughout my trip to Budapest this week. I was only wearing one medium weight sweater underneath but was kept nice and warm.
> 
> Also while walking back to our hotel after lunch in Budapest, I walked past Max Mara and asked DH if we had time to pop in as we were catching our flight back soon. He said yes, so I went in and asked the SA if they carried Sportmax and she directed me upstairs. I saw the exact coat that I wanted to try and sharing the pics here. I'm not 100% sold but we'll see what happens as sale season frenzy begins.  Oh, this was the only size they had and it's a size up from what I would wear, shoulders touch too big.
> View attachment 3884704
> View attachment 3884707



I gotta echo the chorus here - they both look fantastic on you! I hope you go back for the Max Mara!


----------



## cafecreme15

Hi everyone! Just got back into town from visiting a dear, dear friend this weekend down south. I’ll catch up on all the posts from the last few days tomorrow! The new pair of La Canadienne boots I ordered were waiting for me when I got back. They are SO comfortable, and I really like this heel height much better than the Aquatalias. I was a little unsure of the extra room at the top of the shaft, but realized that I am used to fitted boots now because I wear my SW 50/50 boots most of the time. So this is just a different look I have to get used to again. Also, they don’t make me look like I have clown feet, so that is a plus!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi everyone! Just got back into town from visiting a dear, dear friend this weekend down south. I’ll catch up on all the posts from the last few days tomorrow! The new pair of La Canadienne boots I ordered were waiting for me when I got back. They are SO comfortable, and I really like this heel height much better than the Aquatalias. I was a little unsure of the extra room at the top of the shaft, but realized that I am used to fitted boots now because I wear my SW 50/50 boots most of the time. So this is just a different look I have to get used to again. Also, they don’t make me look like I have clown feet, so that is a plus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3884963
> View attachment 3884964


These look great! Good you found one that works.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi everyone! Just got back into town from visiting a dear, dear friend this weekend down south. I’ll catch up on all the posts from the last few days tomorrow! The new pair of La Canadienne boots I ordered were waiting for me when I got back. They are SO comfortable, and I really like this heel height much better than the Aquatalias. I was a little unsure of the extra room at the top of the shaft, but realized that I am used to fitted boots now because I wear my SW 50/50 boots most of the time. So this is just a different look I have to get used to again. Also, they don’t make me look like I have clown feet, so that is a plus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3884963
> View attachment 3884964



Very nice. Well done.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

That camel coat is the bomb.  @weN84 I want one so bad, I was actually thinking about that for weeks already.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Do you guys think this vivid electric blue bag is too OTT for a winter day with wet snow?


----------



## Meta

Thank you @prepster @Pocketbook Pup @Genie27 @Moirai @Joannadyne @HopelessBagGirl  for the kind words and others for the likes.  

@Genie27 The coat is 100% virgin wool and lined in cotton twill. 

@Joannadyne We'll see when the sales start! Btw, you really should've bought the Au Cœur de la Vie when it was still there a week after!! *sigh* 

@HopelessBagGirl I wanted a camel coat back in Nov 2013. It's taken me THAT long to find something I absolutely love and at a price that's not outrageous that I just bit the bullet price be damned.


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi everyone! Just got back into town from visiting a dear, dear friend this weekend down south. I’ll catch up on all the posts from the last few days tomorrow! The new pair of La Canadienne boots I ordered were waiting for me when I got back. They are SO comfortable, and I really like this heel height much better than the Aquatalias. I was a little unsure of the extra room at the top of the shaft, but realized that I am used to fitted boots now because I wear my SW 50/50 boots most of the time. So this is just a different look I have to get used to again. Also, they don’t make me look like I have clown feet, so that is a plus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3884963
> View attachment 3884964


Think you’ll be pleased how the La Canadienne boots handle winter weather conditions. They look great!


----------



## Moirai

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3885054
> 
> Do you guys think this vivid electric blue bag is too OTT for a winter day with wet snow?


I think color is fine for winter as long as it doesn’t clash with your outfit. It looks good with what you’re wearing now.


----------



## Meta

@cafecreme15 These La Canadienne definitely look much better than the Aquatalia. Hope they keep your feet toasty warm too! 

@HopelessBagGirl I'm agreement with Moirai on the blue bag with your outfit.


----------



## JolieS

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3885054
> 
> Do you guys think this vivid electric blue bag is too OTT for a winter day with wet snow?



A cool color like the electric blue will look good from time to time in winter, but on a regualr carry basis, IMO you’d be better off with a warmer, richer tone such as saphire blue or plum or burgundy tones if you want a pop of colour in winter.


----------



## Moirai

Update on my silk pillowcase. I used it for the first time last night and it was soft, cool and comfortable. I woke up with smoother shinier hair (must be from the silk buffing my hair, lol) and less tangles. @Sheikha Latifa, no problems with it being slippery.


----------



## dharma

@weN84 I adore your new VB coat, the collar detail is fab. Good luck with the Maxmara on sale!
@cafecreme15 great boots!


----------



## dharma

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3885054
> 
> Do you guys think this vivid electric blue bag is too OTT for a winter day with wet snow?


I think it will cheer people up to see such a pretty color on a lousy day.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Moirai said:


> Update on my silk pillowcase. I used it for the first time last night and it was soft, cool and comfortable. I woke up with smoother shinier hair (must be from the silk buffing my hair, lol) and less tangles. @Sheikha Latifa, no problems with it being slippery.



Thank you Moirai. I didn't have enough patience and already ordered silk from all sellers who would agree to deliver here. 
I'm trying to find good seamless underwear. How is it possible that I'm wearing size S and still look like a salami with all those lines if the dress is tight? I mean the top of the undies. It's like they are cutting my flesh. Today tried on La Perlas - they are going back to the store. They are too big and yet leave those lines on top. 
P.s. No underwear is not an option


----------



## Moirai

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you Moirai. I didn't have enough patience and already ordered silk from all sellers who would agree to deliver here.
> I'm trying to find good seamless underwear. How is it possible that I'm wearing size S and still look like a salami with all those lines if the dress is tight? I mean the top of the undies. It's like they are cutting my flesh. Today tried on La Perlas - they are going back to the store. They are too big and yet leave those lines on top.
> P.s. No underwear is not an option


Let us know how you like them. 
With tight dresses, I find that I need high waisted shapewear or at least to the waist line otherwise the lines show up.


----------



## Cordeliere

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3885054
> 
> Do you guys think this vivid electric blue bag is too OTT for a winter day with wet snow?



I don't think it is too over the top, but I think it would look better if the colors of the rest of the outfit were not so stark.


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you Moirai. I didn't have enough patience and already ordered silk from all sellers who would agree to deliver here.
> I'm trying to find good seamless underwear. How is it possible that I'm wearing size S and still look like a salami with all those lines if the dress is tight? I mean the top of the undies. It's like they are cutting my flesh. Today tried on La Perlas - they are going back to the store. They are too big and yet leave those lines on top.
> P.s. No underwear is not an option


I like the Commando microfiber seamless - but sometimes they ride down with friction while walking. Lulu lemon also has nice seamless undies.


----------



## JolieS

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you Moirai. I didn't have enough patience and already ordered silk from all sellers who would agree to deliver here.
> I'm trying to find good seamless underwear. How is it possible that I'm wearing size S and still look like a salami with all those lines if the dress is tight? I mean the top of the undies. It's like they are cutting my flesh. Today tried on La Perlas - they are going back to the store. They are too big and yet leave those lines on top.
> P.s. No underwear is not an option



Two options come to mind: tanga style or full brief. SImone Pérèle makes “invisible” underwear that suit me well. See here
https://www.simone-perele.com/en-int/retro-brief-peau-rose-muse.html
Good luck!


----------



## Angelian

weN84 said:


> I said I would share pics of the coat that I  end up with, so here's the Victoria Beckham camel coat that I ended up buying and altered. I asked that the original length of the sleeves remain the same as I often find sleeves rather short. This is perfect to keep my hands bit warmer as I rarely wear gloves.
> View attachment 3884702
> View attachment 3884703
> View attachment 3884706
> 
> It kept me warm throughout my trip to Budapest this week. I was only wearing one medium weight sweater underneath but was kept nice and warm.
> 
> Also while walking back to our hotel after lunch in Budapest, I walked past Max Mara and asked DH if we had time to pop in as we were catching our flight back soon. He said yes, so I went in and asked the SA if they carried Sportmax and she directed me upstairs. I saw the exact coat that I wanted to try and sharing the pics here. I'm not 100% sold but we'll see what happens as sale season frenzy begins.  Oh, this was the only size they had and it's a size up from what I would wear, shoulders touch too big.
> View attachment 3884704
> View attachment 3884707


Both coats are beautiful, but I especially like the Sportmax, love the details of the white stitches, the buttons etc. To me, that justifies the price of coats; truly special but without being trendy so you could possibly wear them forever.


----------



## Meta

@dharma and @Angelian thank you for your feedback!  

While I don't mind adding the Sportmax coat, I'm also trying to be cognizant of the beautiful things coming for SS18 with H that I'm trying to conserve funds if possible!  DH loves the Sportmax coat and said to buy it. I asked him what he likes about the coat and like you, @Angelian, he likes the details of it which is what caught my eye in the first place.  Anyway, we'll see what happens and if it's meant to be...


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> These look great! Good you found one that works.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very nice. Well done.





JolieS said:


> Think you’ll be pleased how the La Canadienne boots handle winter weather conditions. They look great!





weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 These La Canadienne definitely look much better than the Aquatalia. Hope they keep your feet toasty warm too!
> 
> @HopelessBagGirl I'm agreement with Moirai on the blue bag with your outfit.


Thanks everyone! I decided to keep them. They were just what I was looking for. Comfortable, practical, and durable!


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Eagle, you are so funny. I am a diehard city walker, in my home city and in NYC where I frequently work. My go to city walking shoes from October to May are my knee high lace up black doc Martins. With everything from jeans to Chanel they are perfect. Between those and my aging resting b*tch face, I can usually win at sidewalk chicken


I have black lace up Doc Martins, too.   Their heel and sole provide a nice, stabilizing traction.  I love your post and ITA.


----------



## cafecreme15

dharma said:


> I needed to escape the other forum that has been ruling my free time, “College Confidential”. Kill me now. This forum is so much more relaxing. I feel like I just escaped the circles of h*ll.


Oh man, I remember this site well from my college application days. That, and Naviance. What hellish rabbit holes. It's easy to get addicted to them. Went through the same thing when I was applying to law school.



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you Moirai. I didn't have enough patience and already ordered silk from all sellers who would agree to deliver here.
> I'm trying to find good seamless underwear. How is it possible that I'm wearing size S and still look like a salami with all those lines if the dress is tight? I mean the top of the undies. It's like they are cutting my flesh. Today tried on La Perlas - they are going back to the store. They are too big and yet leave those lines on top.
> P.s. No underwear is not an option


I second Genie's recommendation about Commando!


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> I said I would share pics of the coat that I  end up with, so here's the Victoria Beckham camel coat that I ended up buying and altered. I asked that the original length of the sleeves remain the same as I often find sleeves rather short. This is perfect to keep my hands bit warmer as I rarely wear gloves.
> View attachment 3884702
> View attachment 3884703
> View attachment 3884706
> 
> It kept me warm throughout my trip to Budapest this week. I was only wearing one medium weight sweater underneath but was kept nice and warm.
> 
> Also while walking back to our hotel after lunch in Budapest, I walked past Max Mara and asked DH if we had time to pop in as we were catching our flight back soon. He said yes, so I went in and asked the SA if they carried Sportmax and she directed me upstairs. I saw the exact coat that I wanted to try and sharing the pics here. I'm not 100% sold but we'll see what happens as sale season frenzy begins.  Oh, this was the only size they had and it's a size up from what I would wear, shoulders touch too big.
> View attachment 3884704
> View attachment 3884707


What gorgeous coats!! The camel is so classic and timeless; you will have it forever. I really hope you go back for the Max Mara. It is perfectly tailored on you and has such cute detailing.


----------



## momasaurus

Thanks, @prepster, for the Caudalie tip. The website had so many add-ons and samples that I have stuff for day and night, eyes, hands, and an extra serum! It's actually nice to use an entire line, instead of the mess of products I've been slopping on randomly. It's been almost and week and I love the feel and the smell!!


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Thanks, @prepster, for the Caudalie tip. The website had so many add-ons and samples that I have stuff for day and night, eyes, hands, and an extra serum! It's actually nice to use an entire line, instead of the mess of products I've been slopping on randomly. It's been almost and week and I love the feel and the smell!!



The posting on this thread seems to have slowed down a little.  Less time required to keep up.  I thought I would use the time to go back and read and absorb all the skin product recommendations.  Are you telling me I can just skip straight to Caudalie?


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> The posting on this thread seems to have slowed down a little.  Less time required to keep up.  I thought I would use the time to go back and read and absorb all the skin product recommendations.  Are you telling me I can just skip straight to Caudalie?


Well, that depends on how bored you are with what you're using. The Resveratrol line is really nice. (I thought it was Reversatroll!) Not greasy or thick, and not expensive. I see there are specials at Sephora and other places. This week is shopping paradise!


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> Well, that depends on how bored you are with what you're using. The Resveratrol line is really nice. (I thought it was Reversatroll!) Not greasy or thick, and not expensive. I see there are specials at Sephora and other places. This week is shopping paradise!


Reversatroll  
perfect!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Hanky panky undies are so seamless and feel the best of anything I have ever tried.  Cannot feel anything.


----------



## Moirai

I posted this in H scarf thread but also wanted to share here. Here are different ways I wear MP in this crazy colorway. My SA said I needed to see this scarf and when she pulled it out, I loved it. Loved the wild bold colors, the contrast hem, and the special etching not present on the other cws. It’s not a cw I would have chosen if I had not seen IRL. What scarf or clothing that you own that is outside of your comfort zone or usual style?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I posted this in H scarf thread but also wanted to share here. Here are different ways I wear MP in this crazy colorway. My SA said I needed to see this scarf and when she pulled it out, I loved it. Loved the wild bold colors, the contrast hem, and the special etching not present on the other cws. It’s not a cw I would have chosen if I had not seen IRL. What scarf or clothing that you own that is outside of your comfort zone or usual style?
> 
> View attachment 3886216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3886213
> 
> 
> View attachment 3886212



Wow! That is a versatile colorway. You wear it so well.


----------



## scarf1

Moirai said:


> I posted this in H scarf thread but also wanted to share here. Here are different ways I wear MP in this crazy colorway. My SA said I needed to see this scarf and when she pulled it out, I loved it. Loved the wild bold colors, the contrast hem, and the special etching not present on the other cws. It’s not a cw I would have chosen if I had not seen IRL. What scarf or clothing that you own that is outside of your comfort zone or usual style?
> 
> View attachment 3886216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3886213
> 
> 
> View attachment 3886212


I love how this scarf can work as a total neutral, as well as colorful.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! That is a versatile colorway. You wear it so well.


Thank you, PbP! Btw, did you get your SO yet?


scarf1 said:


> I love how this scarf can work as a total neutral, as well as colorful.


Thank you, scarf!


----------



## EmileH

Not yet but very soon!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I never wear silk scarves (well rarely) so I needed to share my scarf today with you scarf nut ladies.  
I was a lady in pink today.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3886347
> 
> I never wear silk scarves (well rarely) so I needed to share my scarf today with you scarf nut ladies.
> I was a lady in pink today.



I'm not scarf nut but it find it pretty


----------



## Joannadyne

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3886347
> 
> I never wear silk scarves (well rarely) so I needed to share my scarf today with you scarf nut ladies.
> I was a lady in pink today.



I am nutty scarf nut and I love it! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! That is a versatile colorway. You wear it so well.





scarf1 said:


> I love how this scarf can work as a total neutral, as well as colorful.


+1


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> I posted this in H scarf thread but also wanted to share here. Here are different ways I wear MP in this crazy colorway. My SA said I needed to see this scarf and when she pulled it out, I loved it. Loved the wild bold colors, the contrast hem, and the special etching not present on the other cws. It’s not a cw I would have chosen if I had not seen IRL. What scarf or clothing that you own that is outside of your comfort zone or usual style?
> 
> View attachment 3886216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3886213
> 
> 
> View attachment 3886212



Pretty scarf but I absolutely adore the jacket with the cutout in the front. Chanel, I presume?


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> I posted this in H scarf thread but also wanted to share here. Here are different ways I wear MP in this crazy colorway. My SA said I needed to see this scarf and when she pulled it out, I loved it. Loved the wild bold colors, the contrast hem, and the special etching not present on the other cws. It’s not a cw I would have chosen if I had not seen IRL. What scarf or clothing that you own that is outside of your comfort zone or usual style?
> 
> View attachment 3886216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3886213
> 
> 
> View attachment 3886212



Thanks for posting this. MP and MPC are two of my grail scarves, but this CW has always mystified me; is it a neutral, is it neon? I'm glad to see your tips on how to make it a neutral!

The scarf that is outside my comfort zone is this BdG. I thought initially that the very light pink/lavender would be perfect for cream and white colored outfits, but the result is too pastel overall. Maybe it will work with an opposite approach with jewel tones instead?





Other than this, I have sold all of my scarves in the CWs I was not wearing. Now I am post huge closet purge. Unfortunately, I already added too many things back in the past week.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Pretty scarf but I absolutely adore the jacket with the cutout in the front. Chanel, I presume?


Thanks! Good eye! It's from 2014. I like the discreet buttons, duplicating the tweed design with little CC in the center.



nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for posting this. MP and MPC are two of my grail scarves, but this CW has always mystified me; is it a neutral, is it neon? I'm glad to see your tips on how to make it a neutral!
> 
> The scarf that is outside my comfort zone is this BdG. I thought initially that the very light pink/lavender would be perfect for cream and white colored outfits, but the result is too pastel overall. Maybe it will work with an opposite approach with jewel tones instead?
> View attachment 3886583
> 
> View attachment 3886586
> 
> 
> Other than this, I have sold all of my scarves in the CWs I was not wearing. Now I am post huge closet purge. Unfortunately, I already added too many things back in the past week.


Every time I look at my MP I wonder what the designer must have been thinking to pick such colors. 
That's interesting that you feel this way about your BdG because I picture you in floral dresses and this seems in tune with that. I think if you wear with light color tops, then the skirt or pants can be dark to offset the pastel tones or you can wear with a white sundress. I like your idea of jewel tones, looks lovely with this deep blue shade. I would probably wear it with my black leather moto jacket.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Thanks! Good eye! It's from 2014. I like the discreet buttons, duplicating the tweed design with little CC in the center.
> 
> 
> Every time I look at my MP I wonder what the designer must have been thinking to pick such colors.
> That's interesting that you feel this way about your BdG because I picture you in floral dresses and this seems in tune with that. I think if you wear with light color tops, then the skirt or pants can be dark to offset the pastel tones or you can wear with a white sundress. I like your idea of jewel tones, looks lovely with this deep blue shade. I would probably wear it with my black leather moto jacket.



Yes! You have it. Now I realize there must be something to offset the pastel as well as something to match it. I do wear long floral dresses, but I usually wear them with edgy accessories. I really like the idea of the BdG with a pastel or light-colored top and black skirt or trousers. I actually have the perfect pastel fitted top and black cigarette pants for this look. I also often wear leather jackets with skirts - what a great idea to pair this scarf with leather to toughen it up a bit.


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for posting this. MP and MPC are two of my grail scarves, but this CW has always mystified me; is it a neutral, is it neon? I'm glad to see your tips on how to make it a neutral!
> 
> The scarf that is outside my comfort zone is this BdG. I thought initially that the very light pink/lavender would be perfect for cream and white colored outfits, but the result is too pastel overall. Maybe it will work with an opposite approach with jewel tones instead?
> View attachment 3886583
> 
> View attachment 3886586
> 
> 
> Other than this, I have sold all of my scarves in the CWs I was not wearing. Now I am post huge closet purge. Unfortunately, I already added too many things back in the past week.



I am starting to purge also. Are your new additions more reasoned and thoughtful? I am working toward that.


----------



## Moirai

@nicole0612 your outfits sound fabulous. I also need to purge my closet but there are always things I find use for later which makes it tough.


----------



## nicole0612

momasaurus said:


> I am starting to purge also. Are your new additions more reasoned and thoughtful? I am working toward that.





Moirai said:


> @nicole0612 your outfits sound fabulous. I also need to purge my closet but there are always things I find use for later which makes it tough.



My new additions were on my wishlist for a long time, so that's the plus side. The downside is that they are all quite a bit more expensive than my typical wardrobe purchases, but they all just happened to be available at the same time. 2 Chanel jackets and 2 Chanel skirts sold out in USA and located in Japan. I am questioning these choices a bit because I was planning to buy a few things that I have been waiting for from Chanel Cruise and from the winter sale, but now that might not be practical. I have been very good about downsizing my bag and jewelry collections, but I have added clothing and other jewelry items. The jewelry was paid for by what I sold, and they are classic pieces so I think they were good choices. The clothing purchases are the big question mark because they may not fit for long if I have another baby soon, and because resale value is so poor if I just decide that I don't love them after all. 
Purging the closet is the best feeling though. In two weeks I sold about 7 Chanel and Hermes bags and looking around my more spare closet gave me such a feeling of relief! I finally just sold them at a steep discount, each about a thousand lower than I would be able to get if I waited, but the feeling of losing the burden of extra unused things sitting around was worth a million bucks.


----------



## Genie27

Over the past couple of months, I sold off an old handbag and two pairs of barely worn shoes. I have a few more to list and this seems to be a good time to sell. I don’t get much for them, but some I haven’t touched for years and were too expensive to goodwill. 

Of course I also promptly bought a couple more items. But these are daily use items that I will wear out. 

Any thoughts on what works to photograph/ show clothing items? I don’t want to buy a form.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> My new additions were on my wishlist for a long time, so that's the plus side. The downside is that they are all quite a bit more expensive than my typical wardrobe purchases, but they all just happened to be available at the same time. 2 Chanel jackets and 2 Chanel skirts sold out in USA and located in Japan. I am questioning these choices a bit because I was planning to buy a few things that I have been waiting for from Chanel Cruise and from the winter sale, but now that might not be practical. I have been very good about downsizing my bag and jewelry collections, but I have added clothing and other jewelry items. The jewelry was paid for by what I sold, and they are classic pieces so I think they were good choices. The clothing purchases are the big question mark because they may not fit for long if I have another baby soon, and because resale value is so poor if I just decide that I don't love them after all.
> Purging the closet is the best feeling though. In two weeks I sold about 7 Chanel and Hermes bags and looking around my more spare closet gave me such a feeling of relief! I finally just sold them at a steep discount, each about a thousand lower than I would be able to get if I waited, but the feeling of losing the burden of extra unused things sitting around was worth a million bucks.


What did you get, Nicole?


----------



## EmileH

Nicole and Moirai I like your ideas for Nicole's scarf. Please post photos when you wear it Nicole.

Congrats on your closet purge. Isn't it the best feeling?! And do tell about your new Chanel pieces! 

I ended up selling or donating the 40% of my closet that I had moved to the guest room closet. I only took one or two things back into my wardrobe. I have maybe 3-4 things that could still go. But for the most part I'm happy with where I stand. Now I'm slowly working on the rest of the house.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> What did you get, Nicole?



The clothes you mean?
The two from a Japan boutique are the Seoul lightweight linen jacket in pink (its from 2016 but somehow they still had black one as well. I went with the pink, but now I am second guessing myself) and the white Robot skirt (I already have the black one). I also got another color of the Rome braided trim skirt (I have the brownish greenish one with black patent trim and this is the tannish greenish one with tan velvet trim). One item I actually got on Vestiaire collective, the Versailles lightweight brocade stretch jacket in navy along with a matching *elastic waist* skirt that I forgot to mention. 

I think I am the most ambivalent about the 2 tweed skirts. I really love the Robot skirt but the fit really constricts me. I went a size up on this one and hope that it can be tailored to a more comfortable shape for walking and to have the waist be more relaxed. This one was a gamble because it might go on sale, so I probably should have waited 2-3 weeks to find out. The Rome skirt just seems expensive for being about half the cloth of the Robot but costing more. Skirts and pants are always hard for me, because if my weight changes by 2-3 pounds up or down, my skirts and pants no longer fit, but my tops always do. This may be really tacky, but I've started buying some of my skirts in a larger size and having elastic inserted inside the waistband so that it is more comfortable and can more reliably fit from day to day.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Over the past couple of months, I sold off an old handbag and two pairs of barely worn shoes. I have a few more to list and this seems to be a good time to sell. I don’t get much for them, but some I haven’t touched for years and were too expensive to goodwill.
> 
> Of course I also promptly bought a couple more items. But these are daily use items that I will wear out.
> 
> Any thoughts on what works to photograph/ show clothing items? I don’t want to buy a form.



I usually put my clothes on a nice hanger and hang them from the mantle. I might get a few more $$ if I had a dress form, but it's just not worth it to me because taking photos and making a description is already so time consuming.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nicole and Moirai I like your ideas for Nicole's scarf. Please post photos when you wear it Nicole.
> 
> Congrats on your closet purge. Isn't it the best feeling?! And do tell about your new Chanel pieces!
> 
> I ended up selling or donating the 40% of my closet that I had moved to the guest room closet. I only took one or two things back into my wardrobe. I have maybe 3-4 things that could still go. But for the most part I'm happy with where I stand. Now I'm slowly working on the rest of the house.


Good for you. I have an easier time purging clothes.  
Scarves, on the other hand, I know I should sell a few, but it is hard to let go of the beautiful hermes ones!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nicole and Moirai I like your ideas for Nicole's scarf. Please post photos when you wear it Nicole.
> 
> Congrats on your closet purge. Isn't it the best feeling?! And do tell about your new Chanel pieces!
> 
> I ended up selling or donating the 40% of my closet that I had moved to the guest room closet. I only took one or two things back into my wardrobe. I have maybe 3-4 things that could still go. But for the most part I'm happy with where I stand. Now I'm slowly working on the rest of the house.



This is great progress! Doesn't it feel so good to clear up space and have a bit more room? I really felt a huge decrease in stress. I am planning to move on to the spare closets next. I also just today sent a Chanel Boy and a square mini to consignment because I decided that they are not really "my style" and both seemed a little young for me now. I also have a handful of things still at Ann's Fabulous Finds, but I guess they could take awhile to sell. 
Currently I have a list of the 4-5 things that I really need, and I am trying not to buy outside of that. It's hard though when I love something, but don't "need" it to fill a hole in my wardrobe. To be honest, I am not doing a great job with this. 
I think I have decided that I don't need anything from this sale season at Chanel. I was planning to get the black Ritz cardigan/skirt set and the cream Ritz column skirt with the trim if they went on sale, but now I can honestly say that I prefer what I did get instead.  I was also planning to get 2 items from Cruise, but I still have time to think about that.


----------



## EmileH

Genie, I agree that selling is time consuming enough.

Scarf1 dibs on anything you sell. [emoji23]

Nicole, you made some great purchases. If you really love something don't feel badly about not sticking to your list. You will use things that you love. The little pea coat jacket that I bought was not on my list but I wear it constantly. I have to stop myself from wearing it too often. The pink cruise jacket is a great find! 

I'm hoping for a few skirts at sale time. I'm not sure if they will make it to  sale. And I can't go crazy.  I'm going to try the white cruise suit but I would have to love it. Im trying to get back to saving and not spending so much. You get to the point where you feel like you have enough right? The things left on my needs list are coats, undergarments and flats all of which I'll work on during my trip.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie, I agree that selling is time consuming enough.
> 
> Scarf1 dibs on anything you sell. [emoji23]
> 
> Nicole, you made some great purchases. If you really love something don't feel badly about not sticking to your list. You will use things that you love. The little pea coat jacket that I bought was not on my list but I wear it constantly. I have to stop myself from wearing it too often. The pink cruise jacket is a great find!
> 
> I'm hoping for a few skirts at sale time. I'm not sure if they will make it to  sale. And I can't go crazy.  I'm going to try the white cruise suit but I would have to love it. Im trying to get back to saving and not spending so much. You get to the point where you feel like you have enough right? The things left on my needs list are coats, undergarments and flats all of which I'll work on during my trip.



I absolutely agree. I feel like I am at the point where I have enough, and each addition has a smaller niche to fill. On the other hand, some things like your pea coat end up being absolute essentials. If we never took a chance, we may never find these pieces. I suppose there is always a balance.
Thank you for your encouragement about the Seoul jacket. That is reassuring. You have such a elegant and classic style and I know sometimes I can list to the whimsical side with fashion choices.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for posting this. MP and MPC are two of my grail scarves, but this CW has always mystified me; is it a neutral, is it neon? I'm glad to see your tips on how to make it a neutral!
> 
> The scarf that is outside my comfort zone is this BdG. I thought initially that the very light pink/lavender would be perfect for cream and white colored outfits, but the result is too pastel overall. Maybe it will work with an opposite approach with jewel tones instead?
> View attachment 3886583
> 
> View attachment 3886586
> 
> 
> Other than this, I have sold all of my scarves in the CWs I was not wearing. Now I am post huge closet purge. Unfortunately, I already added too many things back in the past week.


I think this BdG looks wonderful with the contrast sweater.   When I get a HS I mainly try for matchy-matchy and I guess I overlook the potential of contrast to bring out the beauty of a scarf.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> The clothes you mean?
> The two from a Japan boutique are the Seoul lightweight linen jacket in pink (its from 2016 but somehow they still had black one as well. I went with the pink, but now I am second guessing myself) and the white Robot skirt (I already have the black one). I also got another color of the Rome braided trim skirt (I have the brownish greenish one with black patent trim and this is the tannish greenish one with tan velvet trim). One item I actually got on Vestiaire collective, the Versailles lightweight brocade stretch jacket in navy along with a matching *elastic waist* skirt that I forgot to mention.
> 
> I think I am the most ambivalent about the 2 tweed skirts. I really love the Robot skirt but the fit really constricts me. I went a size up on this one and hope that it can be tailored to a more comfortable shape for walking and to have the waist be more relaxed. This one was a gamble because it might go on sale, so I probably should have waited 2-3 weeks to find out. The Rome skirt just seems expensive for being about half the cloth of the Robot but costing more. Skirts and pants are always hard for me, because if my weight changes by 2-3 pounds up or down, my skirts and pants no longer fit, but my tops always do. This may be really tacky, but I've started buying some of my skirts in a larger size and having elastic inserted inside the waistband so that it is more comfortable and can more reliably fit from day to day.


Would love to see pics of your new Chanel, esp the jacket. I'm not sure which one this is. You can't go wrong with skirts esp if you wear them more than pants.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I absolutely agree. I feel like I am at the point where I have enough, and each addition has a smaller niche to fill. On the other hand, some things like your pea coat end up being absolute essentials. If we never took a chance, we may never find these pieces. I suppose there is always a balance.
> Thank you for your encouragement about the Seoul jacket. That is reassuring. You have such a elegant and classic style and I know sometimes I can list to the whimsical side with fashion choices.



What is wrong with whimsical? I think your style is every bit as timeless as mine. Mine is more conservative for sure, but your girly, flowy, slightly boho style is every bit as timeless. It's just less buttoned up. And it reflects your personality. So don't second guess yourself. From what I have seen you make beautiful choices.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I think this BdG looks wonderful with the contrast sweater.   When I get a HS I mainly try for matchy-matchy and I guess I overlook the potential of contrast to bring out the beauty of a scarf.


I usually go for a bit of a contrast, but this pale color had me flummoxed. Thankfully Morai came to my rescue with suggestions of how to contrast through style pairings as well as color choices.



Moirai said:


> Would love to see pics of your new Chanel, esp the jacket. I'm not sure which one this is. You can't go wrong with skirts esp if you wear them more than pants.


Absolutely; some are still en route, including the jacket, but I can post photos when I have it in hand.  I have probably saved about 100 online photos of it from instagram and google, so I should probably return the favor by adding my own photo  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> What is wrong with whimsical? I think your style is every bit as timeless as mine. Mine is more conservative for sure, but your girly, flowy, slightly boho style is every bit as timeless. It's just less buttoned up. And it reflects your personality. So don't second guess yourself. From what I have seen you make beautiful choices.


PbP, that is such a kind thing to say, thank you.  I suppose what I was trying to say is that even though the core of my style and what delights me stays the same, the details I choose to express the playful part of my style seem to be evolving a bit as I age.  I think being in the Winter season now (it has been very dark, chilly and pouring rain here for weeks now) may be influencing my fashion mood also, a bit more stark and plain than usual.  I find that I don't accessorize as much nor wear cute shoes as often when the weather is bad or when I have to be more bundled up.


----------



## EmileH

Ughh sorry for your terrible weather. That definitely puts a damper on dressing. 

I am currently en route to Europe for my trip. (Potential thieves beware. The house is still occupied.) I will be in London for a few days and then heading to Paris. I will pick up my bag on my birthday. The trip isn’t exactly what I had planned but I’m excited. I have been going through somewhat of a big transition lately that I wouldn’t want to discuss on a public forum. There have been a lot of changes lately but I’m happy where I’m am at this particular moment and I couldn’t ask for more on this big occasion. I’ll post photos of my new beauty once I collect her.


----------



## 911snowball

Safe travels Pbp. This time is a significant milestone and hoping you find some relaxation on this trip. Your SO is an exciting addition for sure.  Pls keep us posted, if you can, on your journey as you write so beautifully. Your travel diaries on your past trips have keep us all glued to our computer screens!  Best wishes for your special day, you are quite an accomplished woman (with exquisite taste I might add).


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Slipping around on the snow and ice today...


----------



## Genie27

Nicole, I think pink is the way to go for the Seoul jacket!! It’s gorgeous- please do post pics of your new pieces. I’m a big fan of elastic waists myself. And stretch fabric. I have a ton of older clothes that fit everywhere but the waist, (and are never worn) and the balance are a size bigger and can be worn constantly. And I agree with PbP, you have a well defined style that is unique to you. Whimsical edge - if you recall prepster’s two Word style statement. 

PbP, how exciting!! Have a Great Trip!! 

HopelessBagGirl, very nice outfit.


----------



## Moirai

@Pocketbook Pup looking forward to your pics
@HopelessBagGirl lovely tweed jacket

Does anyone have recommendations for cream eye shadow? I’ve been using Bobbi Brown which unfortunately dries out too quickly in the container. I have also tried her and Burberry stick versions. I’m specifically looking for a non-shimmer taupe or mauve shade.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3887238
> 
> Slipping around on the snow and ice today...


another fabulous outfit!!! my i ask who makes ur fabulous boots?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Moirai said:


> @Pocketbook Pup looking forward to your pics
> @HopelessBagGirl lovely tweed jacket
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for cream eye shadow? I’ve been using Bobbi Brown which unfortunately dries out too quickly in the container. I have also tried her and Burberry stick versions. I’m specifically looking for a non-shimmer taupe or mauve shade.



I have Mac.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> another fabulous outfit!!! my i ask who makes ur fabulous boots?



They are Italian. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Baldinini retail 400euros but I paid 100 to the woman who got them as a gift but they were too small for her.  I love the secondhand market!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Moirai said:


> @Pocketbook Pup looking forward to your pics
> @HopelessBagGirl lovely tweed jacket
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for cream eye shadow? I’ve been using Bobbi Brown which unfortunately dries out too quickly in the container. I have also tried her and Burberry stick versions. I’m specifically looking for a non-shimmer taupe or mauve shade.



Oh and thank you Moirai!  I bought it at a thrift store.  No familiar name on the tag.  Looks like a Chanel dupe, obviously, but I guess it’s not a major copyright infringement just to have similar styling, or am I wrong?


----------



## Moirai

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have Mac.


Thank you! I see online they have a taupe shade in Pro longwear paint pot. I’m excited to check this out at the mall because I have had no luck at Sephora.


HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and thank you Moirai!  I bought it at a thrift store.  No familiar name on the tag.  Looks like a Chanel dupe, obviously, but I guess it’s not a major copyright infringement just to have similar styling, or am I wrong?


Not an infringement at all. There are many brands that use Chanel jackets as inspiration.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ughh sorry for your terrible weather. That definitely puts a damper on dressing.
> 
> I am currently en route to Europe for my trip. (Potential thieves beware. The house is still occupied.) I will be in London for a few days and then heading to Paris. I will pick up my bag on my birthday. The trip isn’t exactly what I had planned but I’m excited. I have been going through somewhat of a big transition lately that I wouldn’t want to discuss on a public forum. There have been a lot of changes lately but I’m happy where I’m am at this particular moment and I couldn’t ask for more on this big occasion. I’ll post photos of my new beauty once I collect her.


Safe travels! Will be thinking of you. And an early happy birthday to you! Looking forward to whatever pix you want to share!


----------



## cafecreme15

Happy early birthday, PbP! Can’t wait to see your SO and whatever other goodies you pick up. I hope you have the best trip!


----------



## scarf1

@Cordeliere - did you buy that coupons indiennes from Japan? If so, you will be my twin! Hope you like it!


----------



## scarf1

Happy almost- Thanksgiving. What I am actually wearing today is this sulfures ( paperweights) mousseline 140. I am embarrassed to say that I have had this for several years, and I may have worn it once. I love the design, but somehow I never reach for it. Well since the weather is so mild today, I decided to wear it. This new burgundy cardigan may be the answer! Colors are most accurate in the last pic.


----------



## Moirai

scarf1 said:


> Happy almost- Thanksgiving. What I am actually wearing today is this sulfures ( paperweights) mousseline 140. I am embarrassed to say that I have had this for several years, and I may have worn it once. I love the design, but somehow I never reach for it. Well since the weather is so mild today, I decided to wear it. This new burgundy cardigan may be the answer! Colors are most accurate in the last pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887527
> View attachment 3887528
> View attachment 3887529


Happy Thanksgiving to you too! It's a pretty shade of blue-purple.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Nicole, I think pink is the way to go for the Seoul jacket!! It’s gorgeous- please do post pics of your new pieces. I’m a big fan of elastic waists myself. And stretch fabric. I have a ton of older clothes that fit everywhere but the waist, (and are never worn) and the balance are a size bigger and can be worn constantly. And I agree with PbP, you have a well defined style that is unique to you. Whimsical edge - if you recall prepster’s two Word style statement.
> 
> PbP, how exciting!! Have a Great Trip!!
> 
> HopelessBagGirl, very nice outfit.


*@Genie27 *and *@nicole0612 *   I was reading a fitting book today and came across the term, "negative ease."   I think one of you asked me what that meant?  It refers to the fit of something that's tighter than your figure, like a bathing suit, or ha ha, an Alaia bandage dress, I suppose.  It's a garment that by itself is smaller than the figure.  

*@Pocketbook Pup*, looking forward to your trip and acquisitions.  Do have a great time.

Over the course of a couple months,  I evidently lost these 3 miserable lbs than were hanging on and now I am at a milestone weight for me (a nice round number).  Yeah, that's the problem, I am a nice round number .  It would be best to keep chugging along and trying to lose 5, maybe 10 more lbs.  That way I'll probably fit into stuff I wore a dozen years ago, like a really funky mauve colored sweater set.  I see a lot of mauve on the horizon for me.    Lavender and mauve are back. 

These means more alterations in the waist and upper side seam for the multiple skirts I have been making.  They are usually lined, with a grosgrain ribbon facing where the waist is (no waistband).so they are fairly quick to make and easy to alter.    Sometimes I also sew elastic along the inside waist edge to further tighten the skirt.   

The good news is that with my weight loss thus far, my A1C has dropped quite a bit, the doc was jubilant when he saw the results.
Everybody, have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## EmileH

Hi ladies. Thanks for your kind words., I arrived safely and I’m in my second glass of champagne.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. Thanks for your kind words., I arrived safely and I’m in my second glass of champagne.



Sending you the best wishes for your trip! So glad you have arrived safely and getting to relax a bit. While I would love to follow for an update or photos, please just take this time to relax and enjoy your milestone birthday!


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> *@Genie27 *and *@nicole0612 *   I was reading a fitting book today and came across the term, "negative ease."   I think one of you asked me what that meant?  It refers to the fit of something that's tighter than your figure, like a bathing suit, or ha ha, an Alaia bandage dress, I suppose.  It's a garment that by itself is smaller than the figure.
> 
> *@Pocketbook Pup*, looking forward to your trip and acquisitions.  Do have a great time.
> 
> Over the course of a couple months,  I evidently lost these 3 miserable lbs than were hanging on and now I am at a milestone weight for me (a nice round number).  Yeah, that's the problem, I am a nice round number .  It would be best to keep chugging along and trying to lose 5, maybe 10 more lbs.  That way I'll probably fit into stuff I wore a dozen years ago, like a really funky mauve colored sweater set.  I see a lot of mauve on the horizon for me.    Lavender and mauve are back.
> 
> These means more alterations in the waist and upper side seam for the multiple skirts I have been making.  They are usually lined, with a grosgrain ribbon facing where the waist is (no waistband).so they are fairly quick to make and easy to alter.    Sometimes I also sew elastic along the inside waist edge to further tighten the skirt.
> 
> The good news is that with my weight loss thus far, my A1C has dropped quite a bit, the doc was jubilant when he saw the results.
> Everybody, have a great Thanksgiving.



Good for you Eagle. 
Luckily you have the sewing skills to alter your clothing.
So pleased for your progress and improvement in your A1c.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Nicole, I think pink is the way to go for the Seoul jacket!! It’s gorgeous- please do post pics of your new pieces. I’m a big fan of elastic waists myself. And stretch fabric. I have a ton of older clothes that fit everywhere but the waist, (and are never worn) and the balance are a size bigger and can be worn constantly. And I agree with PbP, you have a well defined style that is unique to you. Whimsical edge - if you recall prepster’s two Word style statement.
> 
> PbP, how exciting!! Have a Great Trip!!
> 
> HopelessBagGirl, very nice outfit.



Thanks Genie [emoji4] Glad I'm not the only one who finds elastic waists/stretch to be so much more practical.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Okay all you fashion forward ladies - are these pants too short and if not - do these shoes work?
View attachment 3887752

Dang it! 
See below


----------



## Cookiefiend




----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> Happy almost- Thanksgiving. What I am actually wearing today is this sulfures ( paperweights) mousseline 140. I am embarrassed to say that I have had this for several years, and I may have worn it once. I love the design, but somehow I never reach for it. Well since the weather is so mild today, I decided to wear it. This new burgundy cardigan may be the answer! Colors are most accurate in the last pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887527
> View attachment 3887528
> View attachment 3887529



Scarf1, this is really lovely. It is surprising hard to find pairings for soft scarf colors isn't it? I do like it with the burgundy. It seems like a good option is to try pastel or soft-color scarves with a bolder or darker color in the outfit, while still matching color undertones.


----------



## Joannadyne

scarf1 said:


> Happy almost- Thanksgiving. What I am actually wearing today is this sulfures ( paperweights) mousseline 140. I am embarrassed to say that I have had this for several years, and I may have worn it once. I love the design, but somehow I never reach for it. Well since the weather is so mild today, I decided to wear it. This new burgundy cardigan may be the answer! Colors are most accurate in the last pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887527
> View attachment 3887528
> View attachment 3887529



Scarf1, your urgent cry for help had been noted and I'm on my way over! You obviously need emergency care to drop the cost per wear on that moussie. I will take care of that for you, my dear, don't you worry anymore about it. [emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

Cookiefiend said:


> View attachment 3887753



I think I would try matching your shoes with either the color of your top or with your accessories.


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. Thanks for your kind words., I arrived safely and I’m in my second glass of champagne.



I hope by now you are on your third - cheers! Have a fantastic time! I hope your SO is everything you dreamed she would be. [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## nicole0612

Thanks to Morai, I was able to wear the pastel BdG with a leather jacket today. It works!


----------



## scarf1

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks to Morai, I was able to wear the pastel BdG with a leather jacket today. It works!
> View attachment 3887762


Love this!


----------



## Cookiefiend

nicole0612 said:


> I think I would try matching your shoes with either the color of your top or with your accessories.



But you don’t think the pants are too short?


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> But you don’t think the pants are too short?


I'm not loving this look, to be honest


----------



## Genie27

I would choose a heavier/bulkier shoe if I had to wear the pants...


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> I'm not loving this look, to be honest



Okay - thanks Genie27! I need feedback sometimes!


----------



## Genie27

or Calf length boots. 

 low blood sugar, so my filter is on mute...)


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks to Morai, I was able to wear the pastel BdG with a leather jacket today. It works!
> View attachment 3887762


Oh this is brilliant!! Excellent suggestion from @Moirai  I love your lipstick colour as well - goes beautifully with the scarf - what is it?


----------



## scarf1

Moirai said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you too! It's a pretty shade of blue-purple.


Thank you.



nicole0612 said:


> Scarf1, this is really lovely. It is surprising hard to find pairings for soft scarf colors isn't it? I do like it with the burgundy. It seems like a good option is to try pastel or soft-color scarves with a bolder or darker color in the outfit, while still matching color undertones.


Thanks!



Joannadyne said:


> Scarf1, your urgent cry for help had been noted and I'm on my way over! You obviously need emergency care to drop the cost per wear on that moussie. I will take care of that for you, my dear, don't you worry anymore about it. [emoji23]


Haha, this made me laugh!

Thinking about this some more, a few reasons why I haven't worn this scarf much-
1. It was an eBay buy, so I did not get to try on before buying
2. It is an older mousseline that is a bit stiffer/ thicker than the ones I have been recently buying. Because of that,
It seemed too heavy to wear in the warmer weather
3. Its blue. Well it is mostly a medium dark blue. BLUE is my favorite color so I thought easy. But I tend to wear a lot of navy and white combos, and the medium blue didn't seem to "go" well with it. I don't wear yellow, and very rarely red.
4. Strangely several of you saw this as pastel, when I thought of it as very dark CW. I looked at the photos again, and I realized I folded it to highlight the areas with the light background, these are actually my fav parts of the scarf.

5. I have started wearing the 140 moussies more since I bought this scarf ring that allows me to tame the volume.
This is the first time I tried the ring with this scarf. It was a tight fit, but it worked!

Thanks everyone for your thoughts! It will be definitely worn more frequently now.


----------



## EmileH

Scarf1 I love the moussie with the burgundy cardigan. I can see that I would be lost against blue. 

Nicole, yes! Fabulous with the leather jacket.

Cookiefind I think the pants are fine. I can see why you are questioning the length. They are slightly shorter than most ankle pants. But I think they look good. I agree. Match the shoes with your top or accessories not the pants.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Good for you Eagle.
> Luckily you have the sewing skills to alter your clothing.
> So pleased for your progress and improvement in your A1c.


Thank you, Nicole!   Lovely comment!


----------



## JolieS

Cookiefiend said:


> View attachment 3887753


Agree with others that this look is a question of proportions. An oversized top to me doesn’t work with the delicate heels. If you want to wear this kind of top, go with a bulkier shoe like a heeled Gucci loafer, for example. If you want to keep the delicate heels, go with a more fitted, shorter top that defines the waist. As for overall length of the trousers, if you’re vertically challenged like me, a bit more length would make you appear taller.


----------



## Genie27

Eagle, congratulations on weight loss and the lower A1c count!! And thanks for the update on negative ease. Makes sense now. 

Jolie, you are right - my one pair of ankle pants are low rise and I feel like a munchkin - if they were high waist, and I had less frontage, they would look very sharp.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Oh this is brilliant!! Excellent suggestion from @Moirai  I love your lipstick colour as well - goes beautifully with the scarf - what is it?



Thank you! It is just my natural lips [emoji8]


----------



## Cookiefiend

nicole0612 said:


> I think I would try matching your shoes with either the color of your top or with your accessories.





Genie27 said:


> I would choose a heavier/bulkier shoe if I had to wear the pants...





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cookiefind I think the pants are fine. I can see why you are questioning the length. They are slightly shorter than most ankle pants. But I think they look good. I agree. Match the shoes with your top or accessories not the pants.





JolieS said:


> Agree with others that this look is a question of proportions. An oversized top to me doesn’t work with the delicate heels. If you want to wear this kind of top, go with a bulkier shoe like a heeled Gucci loafer, for example. If you want to keep the delicate heels, go with a more fitted, shorter top that defines the waist. As for overall length of the trousers, if you’re vertically challenged like me, a bit more length would make you appear taller.


Thank you all so much!
JolieS and PbP - I am not vertically challenged - unless you mean 'has to watch out for chandeliers and low ceilings'  I was worried the pants were too short and looked like 'Her pants are too short and not ankle length at all.'
And - erm - I don't have much of a waist and try to hide that fact. I need to get over feeling self conscious about it - I was once asked (by a SA) if I was trying to hide in my clothes. Uhm Yes?
I ended up wearing low heel loafer-like shoes (tho they are similar in color to the pants) but they are velvet. Didn't take a picture because my Uber driver was waiting!
Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere - did you buy that coupons indiennes from Japan? If so, you will be my twin! Hope you like it!



Yes I did.  Counting on Laundress.  

I also got this from Fashionphile to keep it company.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay all you fashion forward ladies - are these pants too short and if not - do these shoes work?
> View attachment 3887752
> 
> Dang it!
> See below



I like the pants and shoes but don't think they go with that top.


----------



## Cordeliere

This is for all of you pondering your winter coats.   I am always jealous during coat talk as there are no coats for me in Florida.  It has been in the high 70s and low 80s.

Today is my unofficial anniversary.  DH and I met 28 years ago in a coffee shop on the evening before Thanksgiving. This was back in the days before Starbucks.   Alcoholics meet in bars.  Coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.

 We celebrate this date rather than our actual wedding day.   Today we went to see the sunset from the new roof top bar at a hotel that just opened.  Our little city so desperately  needs a high venue to view the sunset over the gulf, but this didn't quite do the job.  The hotel is attached to a new condominium building which totally blocks the sunset view.   It was still fun though and you could still see the marina.   The servers uniforms were the most divine shade of turquoise I have ever seen.   I was thinking about wrestling a bartender to the ground and ripping his shirt off of him.   Just thoughts.  No actions.  There is also a pool on this deck.   DH was saying we should come here for a swim.   To which I said, Why?  We have a pool.   Yeah but ours is not 20 stories up.   The mile high club fantasies get a little more tame at our age.

The valet parker kept stressing the cost of the parking.  The bartender kept stressing the cost of DH's martini ($16).  I told DH we must not look like we can't afford it.   I suggested if we didn't get a little more respect, we should stroll next door for the allegedly best chocolate martinis in town ($20).  It must have been because the scarf I was wearing was not Hermes.


----------



## Moirai

Cookiefiend said:


> View attachment 3887753


I know I'm late to the party. The ankle pants fits you nicely. It's fine as is or even better if you can lengthen it slightly. I think it's tough to match shoes and pants. I would wear those pants with black flats or strap heels.  Or wear the shoes with same color long full leg or slightly flared trousers to achieve monochromatic look and lengthening effect. 



nicole0612 said:


> Thanks to Morai, I was able to wear the pastel BdG with a leather jacket today. It works!
> View attachment 3887762


That looks great! The soft colors work beautifully with your skin tone. Glad you kept it.



scarf1 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Haha, this made me laugh!
> 
> Thinking about this some more, a few reasons why I haven't worn this scarf much-
> 1. It was an eBay buy, so I did not get to try on before buying
> 2. It is an older mousseline that is a bit stiffer/ thicker than the ones I have been recently buying. Because of that,
> It seemed too heavy to wear in the warmer weather
> 3. Its blue. Well it is mostly a medium dark blue. BLUE is my favorite color so I thought easy. But I tend to wear a lot of navy and white combos, and the medium blue didn't seem to "go" well with it. I don't wear yellow, and very rarely red.
> 4. Strangely several of you saw this as pastel, when I thought of it as very dark CW. I looked at the photos again, and I realized I folded it to highlight the areas with the light background, these are actually my fav parts of the scarf.
> 
> 5. I have started wearing the 140 moussies more since I bought this scarf ring that allows me to tame the volume.
> This is the first time I tried the ring with this scarf. It was a tight fit, but it worked!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your thoughts! It will be definitely worn more frequently now.


Great analysis. Do wear otherwise Joanna will be at your doorstep !



Cordeliere said:


> Yes I did.  Counting on Laundress.
> 
> I also got this from Fashionphile to keep it company.
> 
> View attachment 3887964


Yay! You got one! 



Cordeliere said:


> This is for all of you pondering your winter coats.   I am always jealous during coat talk as there are no coats for me in Florida.  It has been in the high 70s and low 80s.
> 
> Today is my unofficial anniversary.  DH and I met 28 years ago in a coffee shop on the evening before Thanksgiving. This was back in the days before Starbucks.   Alcoholics meet in bars.  Coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.
> 
> We celebrate this date rather than our actual wedding day.   Today we went to see the sunset from the new roof top bar at a hotel that just opened.  Our little city so desperately  needs a high venue to view the sunset over the gulf, but this didn't quite do the job.  The hotel is attached to a new condominium building which totally blocks the sunset view.   It was still fun though and you could still see the marina.   The servers uniforms were the most divine shade of turquoise I have ever seen.   I was thinking about wrestling a bartender to the ground and ripping his shirt off of him.   Just thoughts.  No actions.  There is also a pool on this deck.   DH was saying we should come here for a swim.   To which I said, Why?  We have a pool.   Yeah but ours is not 20 stories up.   The mile high club fantasies get a little more tame at our age.
> 
> The valet parker kept stressing the cost of the parking.  The bartender kept stressing the cost of DH's martini ($16).  I told DH we must not look like we can't afford it.   I suggested if we didn't get a little more respect, we should stroll next door for the allegedly best chocolate martinis in town ($20).  It must have been because the scarf I was wearing was not Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 3887978


Congrats! 28 years is wonderful! And thanks for a beautiful view.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> *@Genie27 *and *@nicole0612 *   I was reading a fitting book today and came across the term, "negative ease."   I think one of you asked me what that meant?  It refers to the fit of something that's tighter than your figure, like a bathing suit, or ha ha, an Alaia bandage dress, I suppose.  It's a garment that by itself is smaller than the figure.
> 
> *@Pocketbook Pup*, looking forward to your trip and acquisitions.  Do have a great time.
> 
> Over the course of a couple months,  I evidently lost these 3 miserable lbs than were hanging on and now I am at a milestone weight for me (a nice round number).  Yeah, that's the problem, I am a nice round number .  It would be best to keep chugging along and trying to lose 5, maybe 10 more lbs.  That way I'll probably fit into stuff I wore a dozen years ago, like a really funky mauve colored sweater set.  I see a lot of mauve on the horizon for me.    Lavender and mauve are back.
> 
> These means more alterations in the waist and upper side seam for the multiple skirts I have been making.  They are usually lined, with a grosgrain ribbon facing where the waist is (no waistband).so they are fairly quick to make and easy to alter.    Sometimes I also sew elastic along the inside waist edge to further tighten the skirt.
> 
> The good news is that with my weight loss thus far, my A1C has dropped quite a bit, the doc was jubilant when he saw the results.
> Everybody, have a great Thanksgiving.


Happy thanksgiving to you too. Congrats on your weight loss and lab test. Every pound that stays off is a big achievement!


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Scarf1, your urgent cry for help had been noted and I'm on my way over! You obviously need emergency care to drop the cost per wear on that moussie. I will take care of that for you, my dear, don't you worry anymore about it. [emoji23]


We wardrobe tpfers should start a service of lowering the CPW  on each other's underutilized HS.   It would be a community service.  That minimizes the potential for guilt about getting new HS (i.e., Awww, what am I buying new stuff for when I haven't even worn the stuff I got a year ago???).


----------



## eagle1002us

Cookiefiend said:


> View attachment 3887753


Those pants are a fine length for warm weather.  For cooler weather, a longer perhaps less tapered pant and perhaps also a more covered shoe would balance the bulky/heavy/thick/whatever sweater.   Is a short bootie out of the question for this outfit?


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> or Calf length boots.
> 
> low blood sugar, so my filter is on mute...)


Yes, those would work.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> My new additions were on my wishlist for a long time, so that's the plus side. The downside is that they are all quite a bit more expensive than my typical wardrobe purchases, but they all just happened to be available at the same time. 2 Chanel jackets and 2 Chanel skirts sold out in USA and located in Japan. I am questioning these choices a bit because I was planning to buy a few things that I have been waiting for from Chanel Cruise and from the winter sale, but now that might not be practical. I have been very good about downsizing my bag and jewelry collections, but I have added clothing and other jewelry items. The jewelry was paid for by what I sold, and they are classic pieces so I think they were good choices. The clothing purchases are the big question mark because they may not fit for long if I have another baby soon, and because resale value is so poor if I just decide that I don't love them after all.
> Purging the closet is the best feeling though. In two weeks I sold about 7 Chanel and Hermes bags and looking around my more spare closet gave me such a feeling of relief! I finally just sold them at a steep discount, each about a thousand lower than I would be able to get if I waited, but the feeling of losing the burden of extra unused things sitting around was worth a million bucks.


Congrats on clearing out your Chanel & H bags.   When I sell HS from time to time, I probably undervalue them.  At the same time there are things on sale that would be more useful than the scarves, so the selling and the buying probably balance out financially, more or less.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I sewed this shirt!


----------



## EmileH

Happy anniversary Cordie. Lovely view. Sorry they were so odd in their behavior. They need better training.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy anniversary Cordie. Lovely view. Sorry they were so odd in their behavior. They need better training.



Well dear.   When you are freezing your behind off in February, think about that view and come on down.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> This is for all of you pondering your winter coats.   I am always jealous during coat talk as there are no coats for me in Florida.  It has been in the high 70s and low 80s.
> 
> Today is my unofficial anniversary.  DH and I met 28 years ago in a coffee shop on the evening before Thanksgiving. This was back in the days before Starbucks.   Alcoholics meet in bars.  Coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.
> 
> We celebrate this date rather than our actual wedding day.   Today we went to see the sunset from the new roof top bar at a hotel that just opened.  Our little city so desperately  needs a high venue to view the sunset over the gulf, but this didn't quite do the job.  The hotel is attached to a new condominium building which totally blocks the sunset view.   It was still fun though and you could still see the marina.   The servers uniforms were the most divine shade of turquoise I have ever seen.   I was thinking about wrestling a bartender to the ground and ripping his shirt off of him.   Just thoughts.  No actions.  There is also a pool on this deck.   DH was saying we should come here for a swim.   To which I said, Why?  We have a pool.   Yeah but ours is not 20 stories up.   The mile high club fantasies get a little more tame at our age.
> 
> The valet parker kept stressing the cost of the parking.  The bartender kept stressing the cost of DH's martini ($16).  I told DH we must not look like we can't afford it.   I suggested if we didn't get a little more respect, we should stroll next door for the allegedly best chocolate martinis in town ($20).  It must have been because the scarf I was wearing was not Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 3887978



Great story and happy anniversary!!!


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> This is for all of you pondering your winter coats.   I am always jealous during coat talk as there are no coats for me in Florida.  It has been in the high 70s and low 80s.
> 
> Today is my unofficial anniversary.  DH and I met 28 years ago in a coffee shop on the evening before Thanksgiving. This was back in the days before Starbucks.   Alcoholics meet in bars.  Coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.
> 
> We celebrate this date rather than our actual wedding day.   Today we went to see the sunset from the new roof top bar at a hotel that just opened.  Our little city so desperately  needs a high venue to view the sunset over the gulf, but this didn't quite do the job.  The hotel is attached to a new condominium building which totally blocks the sunset view.   It was still fun though and you could still see the marina.   The servers uniforms were the most divine shade of turquoise I have ever seen.   I was thinking about wrestling a bartender to the ground and ripping his shirt off of him.   Just thoughts.  No actions.  There is also a pool on this deck.   DH was saying we should come here for a swim.   To which I said, Why?  We have a pool.   Yeah but ours is not 20 stories up.   The mile high club fantasies get a little more tame at our age.
> 
> The valet parker kept stressing the cost of the parking.  The bartender kept stressing the cost of DH's martini ($16).  I told DH we must not look like we can't afford it.   I suggested if we didn't get a little more respect, we should stroll next door for the allegedly best chocolate martinis in town ($20).  It must have been because the scarf I was wearing was not Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 3887978


Happy Anniversary, Cordie and DH! Beautiful view. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cordie we would also celebrate the day we met in person/day of our first date, rather than the real anniversary but.... weird coincidence that I was not thinking of when I chose the date for the wedding in the planning and occurred to me months later was that I set the date for our actual 4 year anniversary of dating/meeting!  So its cool and easy that we just have one date to remember these last 7 anniversaries now, 3 of which have been wedding anniversaries but are also our everything anniversary.


----------



## scarf1

Corde- happy anniversary!


----------



## 911snowball

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Pbp, I have been wearing my CL 70 Cadrilla pumps quite a bit as they are very comfortable.
I just noticed that they are offering this shoe now in a 40 heel height, not flat but it is a nice shoe for pants. My order has not yet arrived but I hope they fit like the higher heel version. I know you were looking for some lower heeled shoes and maybe  you could see them while in Paris.
WIshing all of you a safe and happy holiday. I am not cooking , but "guesting". Tough job but I will do my best to compliment the efforts of my hosts who are superb cooks and love to prepare.  Best to all!


----------



## Moirai

Happy Thanksgiving Chat friends!

@911snowball Happy holidays to you too! The leather on Cadrilla pumps is one of the most beautiful patent leathers I've seen on shoes. I ordered it twice in two different sizes and sadly they didn't fit well on me. They would have been great work shoes.


----------



## bunnycat

Cordeliere said:


> This is for all of you pondering your winter coats.   I am always jealous during coat talk as there are no coats for me in Florida.  It has been in the high 70s and low 80s.
> 
> Today is my unofficial anniversary.  DH and I met 28 years ago in a coffee shop on the evening before Thanksgiving. This was back in the days before Starbucks.   Alcoholics meet in bars.  Coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.
> 
> We celebrate this date rather than our actual wedding day.   Today we went to see the sunset from the new roof top bar at a hotel that just opened.  Our little city so desperately  needs a high venue to view the sunset over the gulf, but this didn't quite do the job.  The hotel is attached to a new condominium building which totally blocks the sunset view.   It was still fun though and you could still see the marina.   The servers uniforms were the most divine shade of turquoise I have ever seen.   I was thinking about wrestling a bartender to the ground and ripping his shirt off of him.   Just thoughts.  No actions.  There is also a pool on this deck.   DH was saying we should come here for a swim.   To which I said, Why?  We have a pool.   Yeah but ours is not 20 stories up.   The mile high club fantasies get a little more tame at our age.
> 
> The valet parker kept stressing the cost of the parking.  The bartender kept stressing the cost of DH's martini ($16).  I told DH we must not look like we can't afford it.   I suggested if we didn't get a little more respect, we should stroll next door for the allegedly best chocolate martinis in town ($20).  It must have been because the scarf I was wearing was not Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 3887978



Happy Anniversary Cordie!


----------



## Joannadyne

First off, I tip my hat to you, dear @eagle9002us on your weight loss and A1C numbers. Bravo!



Cordeliere said:


> Today is my unofficial anniversary.  DH and I met 28 years ago in a coffee shop on the evening before Thanksgiving. This was back in the days before Starbucks.   Alcoholics meet in bars.  Coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.
> 
> We celebrate this date rather than our actual wedding day.   Today we went to see the sunset from the new roof top bar at a hotel that just opened.  Our little city so desperately  needs a high venue to view the sunset over the gulf, but this didn't quite do the job.  The hotel is attached to a new condominium building which totally blocks the sunset view.   It was still fun though and you could still see the marina.   The servers uniforms were the most divine shade of turquoise I have ever seen.   I was thinking about wrestling a bartender to the ground and ripping his shirt off of him.   Just thoughts.  No actions.  There is also a pool on this deck.   DH was saying we should come here for a swim.   To which I said, Why?  We have a pool.   Yeah but ours is not 20 stories up.   The mile high club fantasies get a little more tame at our age.
> 
> The valet parker kept stressing the cost of the parking.  The bartender kept stressing the cost of DH's martini ($16).  I told DH we must not look like we can't afford it.   I suggested if we didn't get a little more respect, we should stroll next door for the allegedly best chocolate martinis in town ($20).  It must have been because the scarf I was wearing was not Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 3887978


Happy, happy anniversary, dear Cordie and Mr. Cordie! I loved your post - I give you permission to rip that fabulous turquoise shirt off a waiter. Because YOLO! 



HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3888091
> 
> I sewed this shirt!



Ooh, very nice! I went into a Project Runway phase myself years ago and bought a sewing machine. I then found clothing too hard so I threw myself into quilting. That lasted only until I finished my first quilt. Then I thought, "This is too hard." I now only haul out the sewing machine to convert DS' pants into shorts once a year. [emoji23]



HopelessBagGirl said:


> Cordie we would also celebrate the day we met in person/day of our first date, rather than the real anniversary but.... weird coincidence that I was not thinking of when I chose the date for the wedding in the planning and occurred to me months later was that I set the date for our actual 4 year anniversary of dating/meeting!  So its cool and easy that we just have one date to remember these last 7 anniversaries now, 3 of which have been wedding anniversaries but are also our everything anniversary.



That is very cool! My DH and I are horrible at remembering our anniversary, which is Dec 13. (And if it weren't for you and Cordie talking about anniversaries, I probably would've forgotten again!) In fact, one year, it wasn't until mid-March that I suddenly remembered and said with much chagrin to DH, "oh my goodness, our anniversary was three months ago!" We both laughed and had a mini celebration then.


----------



## cafecreme15

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! So thankful for our little group chat here - it’s been so wonderful “meeting” all of you! I hope everyone is spending today surrounded by family, friends, and loved ones.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> First off, I tip my hat to you, dear @eagle9002us on your weight loss and A1C numbers. Bravo!
> 
> 
> Happy, happy anniversary, dear Cordie and Mr. Cordie! I loved your post - I give you permission to rip that fabulous turquoise shirt off a waiter. Because YOLO!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, very nice! I went into a Project Runway phase myself years ago and bought a sewing machine. I then found clothing too hard so I threw myself into quilting. That lasted only until I finished my first quilt. Then I thought, "This is too hard." I now only haul out the sewing machine to convert DS' pants into shorts once a year. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> That is very cool! My DH and I are horrible at remembering our anniversary, which is Dec 13. (And if it weren't for you and Cordie talking about anniversaries, I probably would've forgotten again!) In fact, one year, it wasn't until mid-March that I suddenly remembered and said with much chagrin to DH, "oh my goodness, our anniversary was three months ago!" We both laughed and had a mini celebration then.


I got interested in sewing when I was like 10 years old and first saw a pattern book.  When DM mentioned that people who sew have a lot of clothes, I was determined to get into it.  Now I have more clothes than closet space.  I'm afraid I'll have to get a rolling rack to hold the excess, just like Project Runway contestants  have in their homes.

There is something about you, *@Joannadyne,* that makes me think you are a person that likes more activity than sewing offers.   I can see you chasing a ball around a tennis court, for example.  Sewers (or "sewists" as Sew News magazine describes them) are drawn to working with their hands.    A friend of mine will take quilt squares in her purse to work on by hand when she takes her daughter to the pediatrician.  She also gets into making silver bracelets from twisting wire into links.  She focuses on making the links precisely and neatly.  There's a contemplative aspect to crafts.  Unless I am in a rip-roaring hurry to finish a garment or beaded necklace, I focus on the quality of the work, for example, having plaids match when I cut fabric out (that's a biggie with me).   In fact, I have some mohair plaid to cut out this weekend for a little bolero. (I think cropped jacket is now the correct term).   However, friend also owns a horse and rides regularly, so she's active, too.


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3888091
> 
> I sewed this shirt!



How cool! I am totally useless with a needle. Can’t even sew a button!


----------



## Angelian

Cordeliere said:


> This is for all of you pondering your winter coats.   I am always jealous during coat talk as there are no coats for me in Florida.  It has been in the high 70s and low 80s.
> 
> Today is my unofficial anniversary.  DH and I met 28 years ago in a coffee shop on the evening before Thanksgiving. This was back in the days before Starbucks.   Alcoholics meet in bars.  Coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.
> 
> We celebrate this date rather than our actual wedding day.   Today we went to see the sunset from the new roof top bar at a hotel that just opened.  Our little city so desperately  needs a high venue to view the sunset over the gulf, but this didn't quite do the job.  The hotel is attached to a new condominium building which totally blocks the sunset view.   It was still fun though and you could still see the marina.   The servers uniforms were the most divine shade of turquoise I have ever seen.   I was thinking about wrestling a bartender to the ground and ripping his shirt off of him.   Just thoughts.  No actions.  There is also a pool on this deck.   DH was saying we should come here for a swim.   To which I said, Why?  We have a pool.   Yeah but ours is not 20 stories up.   The mile high club fantasies get a little more tame at our age.
> 
> The valet parker kept stressing the cost of the parking.  The bartender kept stressing the cost of DH's martini ($16).  I told DH we must not look like we can't afford it.   I suggested if we didn't get a little more respect, we should stroll next door for the allegedly best chocolate martinis in town ($20).  It must have been because the scarf I was wearing was not Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 3887978


Happy anniversary Cordie! Would love to hear more details on you meeting your DH, was it love at first sight? Who approached who, or was it a date? At least here, everybody seems to do all of their searching and dating online, which is something I just do not like. 

And Happy Thanksgiving to all of you who celebrate!


----------



## momasaurus

I love this post.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> This is for all of you pondering your winter coats.   I am always jealous during coat talk as there are no coats for me in Florida.  It has been in the high 70s and low 80s.
> 
> Today is my unofficial anniversary.  DH and I met 28 years ago in a coffee shop on the evening before Thanksgiving. This was back in the days before Starbucks.   Alcoholics meet in bars.  Coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.
> 
> We celebrate this date rather than our actual wedding day.   Today we went to see the sunset from the new roof top bar at a hotel that just opened.  Our little city so desperately  needs a high venue to view the sunset over the gulf, but this didn't quite do the job.  The hotel is attached to a new condominium building which totally blocks the sunset view.   It was still fun though and you could still see the marina.   The servers uniforms were the most divine shade of turquoise I have ever seen.   I was thinking about wrestling a bartender to the ground and ripping his shirt off of him.   Just thoughts.  No actions.  There is also a pool on this deck.   DH was saying we should come here for a swim.   To which I said, Why?  We have a pool.   Yeah but ours is not 20 stories up.   The mile high club fantasies get a little more tame at our age.
> 
> The valet parker kept stressing the cost of the parking.  The bartender kept stressing the cost of DH's martini ($16).  I told DH we must not look like we can't afford it.   I suggested if we didn't get a little more respect, we should stroll next door for the allegedly best chocolate martinis in town ($20).  It must have been because the scarf I was wearing was not Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 3887978



Happy (unofficial) anniversary!

For some reason photos stopped showing up for me today on all of the threads so sorry I can't comment on yours


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> We wardrobe tpfers should start a service of lowering the CPW  on each other's underutilized HS.   It would be a community service.  That minimizes the potential for guilt about getting new HS (i.e., Awww, what am I buying new stuff for when I haven't even worn the stuff I got a year ago???).



Love the advice I get here!


----------



## 911snowball

Nicole, same thing for me. No photos and I have no idea why.  I thought it was just me but there must be a glitch somewhere.


----------



## Cordeliere

Angelian said:


> Happy anniversary Cordie! Would love to hear more details on you meeting your DH, was it love at first sight? Who approached who, or was it a date?



LOL  No, it was not love at first sight for me.   Him, maybe.  As it was Thanksgiving eve, and everyone else was home thawing their turkeys, it was only he and I and his friend in the coffee shop, including all the outside tables.   His friend spotted me coming in  and made some comment to DH,  who made a beeline for counter where I was ordering. 

At this time, I worked in a short term, inpatient rehab  facility for the homeless mentally ill--you know--those people talking to themselves on the street or panhandling to get money for drugs.  At the time of our meeting, the rehab facility had this big guy as a patient who was the neediest human being I had ever met--major league dependent.   When DH came swooshing up behind me, I turned, and at first glance, I thought he was the dependent guy--not a good first impression.

He asked me how I was, and I replied when the pro forma fine.   I sort of felt obligated to ask him how he was and he replied "Charmed".   DH is really good at flattering smack talk with people in line.  He regularly melts the hearts of cashiers with compliments.   So I got my coffee and went to a table outside.  A minute later he appears and asks to join me.   We talk over coffee and I am still pretty neutral about him.   He could hear the traces of my original Arkansas accent so he is trying to pull up his grandparent's old Tennessee ways to establish a common ground.  At that time, I hated my southern background, so I was kind of negatively impressed, if not down right grossed out.

When I get ready to leave, he asks for my phone number and I wouldn't give it to him.   Eh, I have to study for a licensing exam and that is going to take every non working minute for the next six months......   Most people would be discouraged by a response that is is the equivalent of "I can't go out with you because I have to wash my hair three times a day for the rest of my life", but DH, being a salesman knew how to deal with rejection.   He gave me his card and said Call me in 6 months when you get past your exam.

At this point I had just been in CA about a year.   A few weeks earlier, the biggest narcissist in the world and I had just mutually dumped each other.  On Thanksgiving day, I was a bit lonely and had a lot of time before the late Thanksgiving dinner I was invited to.  Since I was on a coffee relapse after a year of a health food regime, eating stuff like wheatgrass, I thought to myself, well he was ok... so I called him and invited him to me meet me for coffee.....As I said, coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.  He had a 6 latte a day habit back then.

Fast forward, our first date was pretty bad... Saw Steel Magnolias and had dinner and lame conversation.   There probably would not have been a second date if I had not needed someone to drive me back home after oral surgery.   Yes--our second date was he took me to the dentist.   Most people have to work during the day, but as a salesman, he was master of his own schedule.    I was impressed that he was on time to pick me up.  And I remember thinking as we drove the 40 minutes to the oral surgeon that things were easy and comfortable between us.  The conversation was good.   Then he caught me when I fainted after the oral surgery.  Nice move.   That date kind of got him in the game.   My mother came for Christmas and he put the full charm offensive on her.   I was impressed he could charm my slightly thorny mother.   I thought this guy has some skills.

Then in about March I let a girlfriend stay in my apartment for a week when her home sale closed and her next home purchase was delayed a week.  i stayed with him.  We got along.  Then June we were engaged.  He says I decided we were getting married.  I don't exactly remember it that way, but I also don't remember him asking me.   I liked it that he let me shop for my own ring and call him to come pay for it when I found it.   ha ha   That is probably the prototype for our marriage.   When we got engaged, I never thought we would get married, but I didn't think we wouldn't either.   I just thought, we are engaged and if nothing goes wrong, we will get married.  Talk about one day at a time.  I did like throwing around the term "my fiancee".  So much better than "my husband."

We got married in October about eleven months after our meeting.  (Later on, his mother told me that we got married on his parents anniversary--weird coincidence.)   Since we had both been married before, we didn't want a big wedding.  In fact we wanted no guests at all, which really ticked his college age daughter off.   On our wedding day, we picked our clothes out of our closet.  I was married in a $10 embroideried white cotton Mexican shirt and skirt.  We had a rent a minister.  We snuck into a meditation garden over looking the ocean.   The hindu facility let people in to mediate but did not allow weddings as people trample their flowers--so we had a 3 person standing meditation that just happen to sound a lot like wedding vows.  The grounds keepers saw what was going on and kindly turned off their leaf blowers as we had our 3 minute wedding over the koa pond.  The wedding was zero stress.  And here we are all these years later. 

So that is how we slid into being married.   One day at a time.  We get along so well.   We enjoy the same things and have the same tastes.  We both have Scottish ancestors and suspect we are probably 5th cousins or something like that as we are so similar.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> LOL  No, it was not love at first sight for me.   Him, maybe.  As it was Thanksgiving eve, and everyone else was home thawing their turkeys, it was only he and I and his friend in the coffee shop, including all the outside tables.   His friend spotted me coming in  and made some comment to DH,  who made a beeline for counter where I was ordering.
> 
> At this time, I worked in a short term, inpatient rehab  facility for the homeless mentally ill--you know--those people talking to themselves on the street or panhandling to get money for drugs.  At the time of our meeting, the rehab facility had this big guy as a patient who was the neediest human being I had ever met--major league dependent.   When DH came swooshing up behind me, I turned, and at first glance, I thought he was the dependent guy--not a good first impression.
> 
> He asked me how I was, and I replied when the pro forma fine.   I sort of felt obligated to ask him how he was and he replied "Charmed".   DH is really good at flattering smack talk with people in line.  He regularly melts the hearts of cashiers with compliments.   So I got my coffee and went to a table outside.  A minute later he appears and asks to join me.   We talk over coffee and I am still pretty neutral about him.   He could hear the traces of my original Arkansas accent so he is trying to pull up his grandparent's old Tennessee ways to establish a common ground.  At that time, I hated my southern background, so I was kind of negatively impressed, if not down right grossed out.
> 
> When I get ready to leave, he asks for my phone number and I wouldn't give it to him.   Eh, I have to study for a licensing exam and that is going to take every non working minute for the next six months......   Most people would be discouraged by a response that is is the equivalent of "I can't go out with you because I have to wash my hair three times a day for the rest of my life", but DH, being a salesman knew how to deal with rejection.   He gave me his card and said Call me in 6 months when you get past your exam.
> 
> At this point I had just been in CA about a year.   A few weeks earlier, the biggest narcissist in the world and I had just mutually dumped each other.  On Thanksgiving day, I was a bit lonely and had a lot of time before the late Thanksgiving dinner I was invited to.  Since I was on a coffee relapse after a year of a health food regime, eating stuff like wheatgrass, I thought to myself, well he was ok... so I called him and invited him to me meet me for coffee.....As I said, coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.  He had a 6 latte a day habit back then.
> 
> Fast forward, our first date was pretty bad... Saw Steel Magnolias and had dinner and lame conversation.   There probably would not have been a second date if I had not needed someone to drive me back home after oral surgery.   Yes--our second date was he took me to the dentist.   Most people have to work during the day, but as a salesman, he was master of his own schedule.    I was impressed that he was on time to pick me up.  And I remember thinking as we drove the 40 minutes to the oral surgeon that things were easy and comfortable between us.  The conversation was good.   Then he caught me when I fainted after the oral surgery.  Nice move.   That date kind of got him in the game.   My mother came for Christmas and he put the full charm offensive on her.   I was impressed he could charm my slightly thorny mother.   I thought this guy has some skills.
> 
> Then in about March I let a girlfriend stay in my apartment for a week when her home sale closed and her next home purchase was delayed a week.  i stayed with him.  We got along.  Then June we were engaged.  He says I decided we were getting married.  I don't exactly remember it that way, but I also don't remember him asking me.   I liked it that he let me shop for my own ring and call him to come pay for it when I found it.   ha ha   That is probably the prototype for our marriage.   When we got engaged, I never thought we would get married, but I didn't think we wouldn't either.   I just thought, we are engaged and if nothing goes wrong, we will get married.  Talk about one day at a time.  I did like throwing around the term "my fiancee".  So much better than "my husband."
> 
> We got married in October about eleven months after our meeting.  (Later on, his mother told me that we got married on his parents anniversary--weird coincidence.)   Since we had both been married before, we didn't want a big wedding.  In fact we wanted no guests at all, which really ticked his college age daughter off.   On our wedding day, we picked our clothes out of our closet.  I was married in a $10 embroideried white cotton Mexican shirt and skirt.  We had a rent a minister.  We snuck into a meditation garden over looking the ocean.   The hindu facility let people in to mediate but did not allow weddings as people trample their flowers--so we had a 3 person standing meditation that just happen to sound a lot like wedding vows.  The grounds keepers saw what was going on and kindly turned off their leaf blowers as we had our 3 minute wedding over the koa pond.  The wedding was zero stress.  And here we are all these years later.
> 
> So that is how we slid into being married.   One day at a time.  We get along so well.   We enjoy the same things and have the same tastes.  We both have Scottish ancestors and suspect we are probably 5th cousins or something like that as we are so similar.



I love this story!! Isn’t it amazing how many of these “but for” stories we probably all have on our lives? One seemingly minor event or circumstance could change the trajectory of our entire lives, so thank goodness for your dental surgery!


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> LOL  No, it was not love at first sight for me.   Him, maybe.  As it was Thanksgiving eve, and everyone else was home thawing their turkeys, it was only he and I and his friend in the coffee shop, including all the outside tables.   His friend spotted me coming in  and made some comment to DH,  who made a beeline for counter where I was ordering.
> 
> At this time, I worked in a short term, inpatient rehab  facility for the homeless mentally ill--you know--those people talking to themselves on the street or panhandling to get money for drugs.  At the time of our meeting, the rehab facility had this big guy as a patient who was the neediest human being I had ever met--major league dependent.   When DH came swooshing up behind me, I turned, and at first glance, I thought he was the dependent guy--not a good first impression.
> 
> He asked me how I was, and I replied when the pro forma fine.   I sort of felt obligated to ask him how he was and he replied "Charmed".   DH is really good at flattering smack talk with people in line.  He regularly melts the hearts of cashiers with compliments.   So I got my coffee and went to a table outside.  A minute later he appears and asks to join me.   We talk over coffee and I am still pretty neutral about him.   He could hear the traces of my original Arkansas accent so he is trying to pull up his grandparent's old Tennessee ways to establish a common ground.  At that time, I hated my southern background, so I was kind of negatively impressed, if not down right grossed out.
> 
> When I get ready to leave, he asks for my phone number and I wouldn't give it to him.   Eh, I have to study for a licensing exam and that is going to take every non working minute for the next six months......   Most people would be discouraged by a response that is is the equivalent of "I can't go out with you because I have to wash my hair three times a day for the rest of my life", but DH, being a salesman knew how to deal with rejection.   He gave me his card and said Call me in 6 months when you get past your exam.
> 
> At this point I had just been in CA about a year.   A few weeks earlier, the biggest narcissist in the world and I had just mutually dumped each other.  On Thanksgiving day, I was a bit lonely and had a lot of time before the late Thanksgiving dinner I was invited to.  Since I was on a coffee relapse after a year of a health food regime, eating stuff like wheatgrass, I thought to myself, well he was ok... so I called him and invited him to me meet me for coffee.....As I said, coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.  He had a 6 latte a day habit back then.
> 
> Fast forward, our first date was pretty bad... Saw Steel Magnolias and had dinner and lame conversation.   There probably would not have been a second date if I had not needed someone to drive me back home after oral surgery.   Yes--our second date was he took me to the dentist.   Most people have to work during the day, but as a salesman, he was master of his own schedule.    I was impressed that he was on time to pick me up.  And I remember thinking as we drove the 40 minutes to the oral surgeon that things were easy and comfortable between us.  The conversation was good.   Then he caught me when I fainted after the oral surgery.  Nice move.   That date kind of got him in the game.   My mother came for Christmas and he put the full charm offensive on her.   I was impressed he could charm my slightly thorny mother.   I thought this guy has some skills.
> 
> Then in about March I let a girlfriend stay in my apartment for a week when her home sale closed and her next home purchase was delayed a week.  i stayed with him.  We got along.  Then June we were engaged.  He says I decided we were getting married.  I don't exactly remember it that way, but I also don't remember him asking me.   I liked it that he let me shop for my own ring and call him to come pay for it when I found it.   ha ha   That is probably the prototype for our marriage.   When we got engaged, I never thought we would get married, but I didn't think we wouldn't either.   I just thought, we are engaged and if nothing goes wrong, we will get married.  Talk about one day at a time.  I did like throwing around the term "my fiancee".  So much better than "my husband."
> 
> We got married in October about eleven months after our meeting.  (Later on, his mother told me that we got married on his parents anniversary--weird coincidence.)   Since we had both been married before, we didn't want a big wedding.  In fact we wanted no guests at all, which really ticked his college age daughter off.   On our wedding day, we picked our clothes out of our closet.  I was married in a $10 embroideried white cotton Mexican shirt and skirt.  We had a rent a minister.  We snuck into a meditation garden over looking the ocean.   The hindu facility let people in to mediate but did not allow weddings as people trample their flowers--so we had a 3 person standing meditation that just happen to sound a lot like wedding vows.  The grounds keepers saw what was going on and kindly turned off their leaf blowers as we had our 3 minute wedding over the koa pond.  The wedding was zero stress.  And here we are all these years later.
> 
> So that is how we slid into being married.   One day at a time.  We get along so well.   We enjoy the same things and have the same tastes.  We both have Scottish ancestors and suspect we are probably 5th cousins or something like that as we are so similar.



You are part of an epic love story! Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> LOL  No, it was not love at first sight for me.   Him, maybe.  As it was Thanksgiving eve, and everyone else was home thawing their turkeys, it was only he and I and his friend in the coffee shop, including all the outside tables.   His friend spotted me coming in  and made some comment to DH,  who made a beeline for counter where I was ordering.
> 
> At this time, I worked in a short term, inpatient rehab  facility for the homeless mentally ill--you know--those people talking to themselves on the street or panhandling to get money for drugs.  At the time of our meeting, the rehab facility had this big guy as a patient who was the neediest human being I had ever met--major league dependent.   When DH came swooshing up behind me, I turned, and at first glance, I thought he was the dependent guy--not a good first impression.
> 
> He asked me how I was, and I replied when the pro forma fine.   I sort of felt obligated to ask him how he was and he replied "Charmed".   DH is really good at flattering smack talk with people in line.  He regularly melts the hearts of cashiers with compliments.   So I got my coffee and went to a table outside.  A minute later he appears and asks to join me.   We talk over coffee and I am still pretty neutral about him.   He could hear the traces of my original Arkansas accent so he is trying to pull up his grandparent's old Tennessee ways to establish a common ground.  At that time, I hated my southern background, so I was kind of negatively impressed, if not down right grossed out.
> 
> When I get ready to leave, he asks for my phone number and I wouldn't give it to him.   Eh, I have to study for a licensing exam and that is going to take every non working minute for the next six months......   Most people would be discouraged by a response that is is the equivalent of "I can't go out with you because I have to wash my hair three times a day for the rest of my life", but DH, being a salesman knew how to deal with rejection.   He gave me his card and said Call me in 6 months when you get past your exam.
> 
> At this point I had just been in CA about a year.   A few weeks earlier, the biggest narcissist in the world and I had just mutually dumped each other.  On Thanksgiving day, I was a bit lonely and had a lot of time before the late Thanksgiving dinner I was invited to.  Since I was on a coffee relapse after a year of a health food regime, eating stuff like wheatgrass, I thought to myself, well he was ok... so I called him and invited him to me meet me for coffee.....As I said, coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.  He had a 6 latte a day habit back then.
> 
> Fast forward, our first date was pretty bad... Saw Steel Magnolias and had dinner and lame conversation.   There probably would not have been a second date if I had not needed someone to drive me back home after oral surgery.   Yes--our second date was he took me to the dentist.   Most people have to work during the day, but as a salesman, he was master of his own schedule.    I was impressed that he was on time to pick me up.  And I remember thinking as we drove the 40 minutes to the oral surgeon that things were easy and comfortable between us.  The conversation was good.   Then he caught me when I fainted after the oral surgery.  Nice move.   That date kind of got him in the game.   My mother came for Christmas and he put the full charm offensive on her.   I was impressed he could charm my slightly thorny mother.   I thought this guy has some skills.
> 
> Then in about March I let a girlfriend stay in my apartment for a week when her home sale closed and her next home purchase was delayed a week.  i stayed with him.  We got along.  Then June we were engaged.  He says I decided we were getting married.  I don't exactly remember it that way, but I also don't remember him asking me.   I liked it that he let me shop for my own ring and call him to come pay for it when I found it.   ha ha   That is probably the prototype for our marriage.   When we got engaged, I never thought we would get married, but I didn't think we wouldn't either.   I just thought, we are engaged and if nothing goes wrong, we will get married.  Talk about one day at a time.  I did like throwing around the term "my fiancee".  So much better than "my husband."
> 
> We got married in October about eleven months after our meeting.  (Later on, his mother told me that we got married on his parents anniversary--weird coincidence.)   Since we had both been married before, we didn't want a big wedding.  In fact we wanted no guests at all, which really ticked his college age daughter off.   On our wedding day, we picked our clothes out of our closet.  I was married in a $10 embroideried white cotton Mexican shirt and skirt.  We had a rent a minister.  We snuck into a meditation garden over looking the ocean.   The hindu facility let people in to mediate but did not allow weddings as people trample their flowers--so we had a 3 person standing meditation that just happen to sound a lot like wedding vows.  The grounds keepers saw what was going on and kindly turned off their leaf blowers as we had our 3 minute wedding over the koa pond.  The wedding was zero stress.  And here we are all these years later.
> 
> So that is how we slid into being married.   One day at a time.  We get along so well.   We enjoy the same things and have the same tastes.  We both have Scottish ancestors and suspect we are probably 5th cousins or something like that as we are so similar.


Thank you for sharing your beautiful story, Corde.


----------



## EmileH

Cordie thanks for sharing this story. How wonderful. Your DH is quite the charmer. And talk about persistence. 


I'm having a great time in London. The Christmas decorations are magical. I did some pre-shopping today.  I fell in love with a Prada sweater and cashmere coat and another cashmere piece at Dior. Im pacing myself. No purchases yet except perfume refills for my atomizer at Hermes. I had afternoon tea at the savoy then went to see an American in Paris. Parts were a bit slow but overall it was wonderful. Jazz, ballet, Paris, classic movies. I'm in. I just finished a glass of port and I'm off to bed. 

I hope everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm having a great time in London. The Christmas decorations are magical. I did some pre-shopping today.  I fell in love with a Prada sweater and cashmere coat and another cashmere piece at Dior. Im pacing myself. No purchases yet except perfume refills for my atomizer at Hermes. I had afternoon tea at the savoy then went to see an American in Paris. Parts were a bit slow but overall it was wonderful. Jazz, ballet, Paris, classic movies. I'm in. I just finished a glass of port and I'm off to bed.



It is so fun to hear about your adventures, especially when they involve shopping.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> LOL  No, it was not love at first sight for me.   Him, maybe.  As it was Thanksgiving eve, and everyone else was home thawing their turkeys, it was only he and I and his friend in the coffee shop, including all the outside tables.   His friend spotted me coming in  and made some comment to DH,  who made a beeline for counter where I was ordering.
> 
> At this time, I worked in a short term, inpatient rehab  facility for the homeless mentally ill--you know--those people talking to themselves on the street or panhandling to get money for drugs.  At the time of our meeting, the rehab facility had this big guy as a patient who was the neediest human being I had ever met--major league dependent.   When DH came swooshing up behind me, I turned, and at first glance, I thought he was the dependent guy--not a good first impression.
> 
> He asked me how I was, and I replied when the pro forma fine.   I sort of felt obligated to ask him how he was and he replied "Charmed".   DH is really good at flattering smack talk with people in line.  He regularly melts the hearts of cashiers with compliments.   So I got my coffee and went to a table outside.  A minute later he appears and asks to join me.   We talk over coffee and I am still pretty neutral about him.   He could hear the traces of my original Arkansas accent so he is trying to pull up his grandparent's old Tennessee ways to establish a common ground.  At that time, I hated my southern background, so I was kind of negatively impressed, if not down right grossed out.
> 
> When I get ready to leave, he asks for my phone number and I wouldn't give it to him.   Eh, I have to study for a licensing exam and that is going to take every non working minute for the next six months......   Most people would be discouraged by a response that is is the equivalent of "I can't go out with you because I have to wash my hair three times a day for the rest of my life", but DH, being a salesman knew how to deal with rejection.   He gave me his card and said Call me in 6 months when you get past your exam.
> 
> At this point I had just been in CA about a year.   A few weeks earlier, the biggest narcissist in the world and I had just mutually dumped each other.  On Thanksgiving day, I was a bit lonely and had a lot of time before the late Thanksgiving dinner I was invited to.  Since I was on a coffee relapse after a year of a health food regime, eating stuff like wheatgrass, I thought to myself, well he was ok... so I called him and invited him to me meet me for coffee.....As I said, coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.  He had a 6 latte a day habit back then.
> 
> Fast forward, our first date was pretty bad... Saw Steel Magnolias and had dinner and lame conversation.   There probably would not have been a second date if I had not needed someone to drive me back home after oral surgery.   Yes--our second date was he took me to the dentist.   Most people have to work during the day, but as a salesman, he was master of his own schedule.    I was impressed that he was on time to pick me up.  And I remember thinking as we drove the 40 minutes to the oral surgeon that things were easy and comfortable between us.  The conversation was good.   Then he caught me when I fainted after the oral surgery.  Nice move.   That date kind of got him in the game.   My mother came for Christmas and he put the full charm offensive on her.   I was impressed he could charm my slightly thorny mother.   I thought this guy has some skills.
> 
> Then in about March I let a girlfriend stay in my apartment for a week when her home sale closed and her next home purchase was delayed a week.  i stayed with him.  We got along.  Then June we were engaged.  He says I decided we were getting married.  I don't exactly remember it that way, but I also don't remember him asking me.   I liked it that he let me shop for my own ring and call him to come pay for it when I found it.   ha ha   That is probably the prototype for our marriage.   When we got engaged, I never thought we would get married, but I didn't think we wouldn't either.   I just thought, we are engaged and if nothing goes wrong, we will get married.  Talk about one day at a time.  I did like throwing around the term "my fiancee".  So much better than "my husband."
> 
> We got married in October about eleven months after our meeting.  (Later on, his mother told me that we got married on his parents anniversary--weird coincidence.)   Since we had both been married before, we didn't want a big wedding.  In fact we wanted no guests at all, which really ticked his college age daughter off.   On our wedding day, we picked our clothes out of our closet.  I was married in a $10 embroideried white cotton Mexican shirt and skirt.  We had a rent a minister.  We snuck into a meditation garden over looking the ocean.   The hindu facility let people in to mediate but did not allow weddings as people trample their flowers--so we had a 3 person standing meditation that just happen to sound a lot like wedding vows.  The grounds keepers saw what was going on and kindly turned off their leaf blowers as we had our 3 minute wedding over the koa pond.  The wedding was zero stress.  And here we are all these years later.
> 
> So that is how we slid into being married.   One day at a time.  We get along so well.   We enjoy the same things and have the same tastes.  We both have Scottish ancestors and suspect we are probably 5th cousins or something like that as we are so similar.



I love this so much.


----------



## eagle1002us

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3888091
> 
> I sewed this shirt!


Verrrrry Nice!   It's good to have someone else who's a sewer on this forum.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> How cool! I am totally useless with a needle. Can’t even sew a button!


I haven't seen them lately, and when I saw them they were rather small, but there were/are safety pins with a hump like a camel (one hump on one side of the pin).   These could be used to attach buttons that had a shank to garments.  I used them for a brocade vest.  Nice to use when drycleaning might wreak the buttons.   
Buttons are hard to align on garments where they're being attached for the first time and I have to establish where that is.  Getting the button placed an iota away from the center of the buttonhole means it bunches and messes up the whole look.  I can't tell you how many times I've respaced buttons to get a blouse front to hang smoothly.   
I am buying those safety pins in buckets if I ever see them again.

*@Cordieliere  *Happy anniversary!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Eagle, congratulations on weight loss and the lower A1c count!! And thanks for the update on negative ease. Makes sense now.
> 
> Jolie, you are right - my one pair of ankle pants are low rise and I feel like a munchkin - if they were high waist, and I had less frontage, they would look very sharp.


I made a pair of pants a couple of years ago and they wrinkled at the center lower back.   This was not an easy topic to find on u-tube (pants are not my specialty).  The only advice I could find was that if this appeared one should chop off the wrinkles.   I did that. Sadly, I found out I had created a pair of bumsters, especially when I sat down.   

I found out the remedy for_ that_ is making a waistband and bringing the rise up to snuff.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> LOL  No, it was not love at first sight for me.   Him, maybe.  As it was Thanksgiving eve, and everyone else was home thawing their turkeys, it was only he and I and his friend in the coffee shop, including all the outside tables.   His friend spotted me coming in  and made some comment to DH,  who made a beeline for counter where I was ordering.
> 
> At this time, I worked in a short term, inpatient rehab  facility for the homeless mentally ill--you know--those people talking to themselves on the street or panhandling to get money for drugs.  At the time of our meeting, the rehab facility had this big guy as a patient who was the neediest human being I had ever met--major league dependent.   When DH came swooshing up behind me, I turned, and at first glance, I thought he was the dependent guy--not a good first impression.
> 
> He asked me how I was, and I replied when the pro forma fine.   I sort of felt obligated to ask him how he was and he replied "Charmed".   DH is really good at flattering smack talk with people in line.  He regularly melts the hearts of cashiers with compliments.   So I got my coffee and went to a table outside.  A minute later he appears and asks to join me.   We talk over coffee and I am still pretty neutral about him.   He could hear the traces of my original Arkansas accent so he is trying to pull up his grandparent's old Tennessee ways to establish a common ground.  At that time, I hated my southern background, so I was kind of negatively impressed, if not down right grossed out.
> 
> When I get ready to leave, he asks for my phone number and I wouldn't give it to him.   Eh, I have to study for a licensing exam and that is going to take every non working minute for the next six months......   Most people would be discouraged by a response that is is the equivalent of "I can't go out with you because I have to wash my hair three times a day for the rest of my life", but DH, being a salesman knew how to deal with rejection.   He gave me his card and said Call me in 6 months when you get past your exam.
> 
> At this point I had just been in CA about a year.   A few weeks earlier, the biggest narcissist in the world and I had just mutually dumped each other.  On Thanksgiving day, I was a bit lonely and had a lot of time before the late Thanksgiving dinner I was invited to.  Since I was on a coffee relapse after a year of a health food regime, eating stuff like wheatgrass, I thought to myself, well he was ok... so I called him and invited him to me meet me for coffee.....As I said, coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.  He had a 6 latte a day habit back then.
> 
> Fast forward, our first date was pretty bad... Saw Steel Magnolias and had dinner and lame conversation.   There probably would not have been a second date if I had not needed someone to drive me back home after oral surgery.   Yes--our second date was he took me to the dentist.   Most people have to work during the day, but as a salesman, he was master of his own schedule.    I was impressed that he was on time to pick me up.  And I remember thinking as we drove the 40 minutes to the oral surgeon that things were easy and comfortable between us.  The conversation was good.   Then he caught me when I fainted after the oral surgery.  Nice move.   That date kind of got him in the game.   My mother came for Christmas and he put the full charm offensive on her.   I was impressed he could charm my slightly thorny mother.   I thought this guy has some skills.
> 
> Then in about March I let a girlfriend stay in my apartment for a week when her home sale closed and her next home purchase was delayed a week.  i stayed with him.  We got along.  Then June we were engaged.  He says I decided we were getting married.  I don't exactly remember it that way, but I also don't remember him asking me.   I liked it that he let me shop for my own ring and call him to come pay for it when I found it.   ha ha   That is probably the prototype for our marriage.   When we got engaged, I never thought we would get married, but I didn't think we wouldn't either.   I just thought, we are engaged and if nothing goes wrong, we will get married.  Talk about one day at a time.  I did like throwing around the term "my fiancee".  So much better than "my husband."
> 
> We got married in October about eleven months after our meeting.  (Later on, his mother told me that we got married on his parents anniversary--weird coincidence.)   Since we had both been married before, we didn't want a big wedding.  In fact we wanted no guests at all, which really ticked his college age daughter off.   On our wedding day, we picked our clothes out of our closet.  I was married in a $10 embroideried white cotton Mexican shirt and skirt.  We had a rent a minister.  We snuck into a meditation garden over looking the ocean.   The hindu facility let people in to mediate but did not allow weddings as people trample their flowers--so we had a 3 person standing meditation that just happen to sound a lot like wedding vows.  The grounds keepers saw what was going on and kindly turned off their leaf blowers as we had our 3 minute wedding over the koa pond.  The wedding was zero stress.  And here we are all these years later.
> 
> So that is how we slid into being married.   One day at a time.  We get along so well.   We enjoy the same things and have the same tastes.  We both have Scottish ancestors and suspect we are probably 5th cousins or something like that as we are so similar.


What a charming story!   So glad you posted it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

eagle1002us said:


> Verrrrry Nice!   It's good to have someone else who's a sewer on this forum.



Thanks!


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> LOL  No, it was not love at first sight for me.   Him, maybe.  As it was Thanksgiving eve, and everyone else was home thawing their turkeys, it was only he and I and his friend in the coffee shop, including all the outside tables.   His friend spotted me coming in  and made some comment to DH,  who made a beeline for counter where I was ordering.
> 
> At this time, I worked in a short term, inpatient rehab  facility for the homeless mentally ill--you know--those people talking to themselves on the street or panhandling to get money for drugs.  At the time of our meeting, the rehab facility had this big guy as a patient who was the neediest human being I had ever met--major league dependent.   When DH came swooshing up behind me, I turned, and at first glance, I thought he was the dependent guy--not a good first impression.
> 
> He asked me how I was, and I replied when the pro forma fine.   I sort of felt obligated to ask him how he was and he replied "Charmed".   DH is really good at flattering smack talk with people in line.  He regularly melts the hearts of cashiers with compliments.   So I got my coffee and went to a table outside.  A minute later he appears and asks to join me.   We talk over coffee and I am still pretty neutral about him.   He could hear the traces of my original Arkansas accent so he is trying to pull up his grandparent's old Tennessee ways to establish a common ground.  At that time, I hated my southern background, so I was kind of negatively impressed, if not down right grossed out.
> 
> When I get ready to leave, he asks for my phone number and I wouldn't give it to him.   Eh, I have to study for a licensing exam and that is going to take every non working minute for the next six months......   Most people would be discouraged by a response that is is the equivalent of "I can't go out with you because I have to wash my hair three times a day for the rest of my life", but DH, being a salesman knew how to deal with rejection.   He gave me his card and said Call me in 6 months when you get past your exam.
> 
> At this point I had just been in CA about a year.   A few weeks earlier, the biggest narcissist in the world and I had just mutually dumped each other.  On Thanksgiving day, I was a bit lonely and had a lot of time before the late Thanksgiving dinner I was invited to.  Since I was on a coffee relapse after a year of a health food regime, eating stuff like wheatgrass, I thought to myself, well he was ok... so I called him and invited him to me meet me for coffee.....As I said, coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.  He had a 6 latte a day habit back then.
> 
> Fast forward, our first date was pretty bad... Saw Steel Magnolias and had dinner and lame conversation.   There probably would not have been a second date if I had not needed someone to drive me back home after oral surgery.   Yes--our second date was he took me to the dentist.   Most people have to work during the day, but as a salesman, he was master of his own schedule.    I was impressed that he was on time to pick me up.  And I remember thinking as we drove the 40 minutes to the oral surgeon that things were easy and comfortable between us.  The conversation was good.   Then he caught me when I fainted after the oral surgery.  Nice move.   That date kind of got him in the game.   My mother came for Christmas and he put the full charm offensive on her.   I was impressed he could charm my slightly thorny mother.   I thought this guy has some skills.
> 
> Then in about March I let a girlfriend stay in my apartment for a week when her home sale closed and her next home purchase was delayed a week.  i stayed with him.  We got along.  Then June we were engaged.  He says I decided we were getting married.  I don't exactly remember it that way, but I also don't remember him asking me.   I liked it that he let me shop for my own ring and call him to come pay for it when I found it.   ha ha   That is probably the prototype for our marriage.   When we got engaged, I never thought we would get married, but I didn't think we wouldn't either.   I just thought, we are engaged and if nothing goes wrong, we will get married.  Talk about one day at a time.  I did like throwing around the term "my fiancee".  So much better than "my husband."
> 
> We got married in October about eleven months after our meeting.  (Later on, his mother told me that we got married on his parents anniversary--weird coincidence.)   Since we had both been married before, we didn't want a big wedding.  In fact we wanted no guests at all, which really ticked his college age daughter off.   On our wedding day, we picked our clothes out of our closet.  I was married in a $10 embroideried white cotton Mexican shirt and skirt.  We had a rent a minister.  We snuck into a meditation garden over looking the ocean.   The hindu facility let people in to mediate but did not allow weddings as people trample their flowers--so we had a 3 person standing meditation that just happen to sound a lot like wedding vows.  The grounds keepers saw what was going on and kindly turned off their leaf blowers as we had our 3 minute wedding over the koa pond.  The wedding was zero stress.  And here we are all these years later.
> 
> So that is how we slid into being married.   One day at a time.  We get along so well.   We enjoy the same things and have the same tastes.  We both have Scottish ancestors and suspect we are probably 5th cousins or something like that as we are so similar.


I love this story!!


----------



## momasaurus

Happy Black Friday, everyone! I am going to try not to buy anything today, as I have done some serious damage every other day this week. LOL. 

Sometimes we go to Canada to escape Thanksgiving, and we are always amused that there are still Black Friday sales after what was just a regular Thursday! So I hope our friends up north enjoy their day also!


----------



## FizzyWater

I had carryout spicy beef for Thanksgiving... because *my stuff arrived!*  We spent the morning watching large guys carry all of my stuff up 3 flights of stairs, the afternoon taking outdoor furniture, tools, etc. to the garden, then I puttered around unpacking while the BF took the small rental van back and he brought back carryout as we hadn't eaten all day.  

I have a lot of stuff.  I have way too much stuff.  I purged some before I moved but really didn't have time or emotional energy to do what I needed to do.  So now 2 apartments are pick-a-path-through-the-chaos full of furniture and boxes.  And very abruptly my recent shopping spree has ended.  I can't even think of bringing anything more into the house.  

So happy Black Friday, y'all - I'll live vicariously through your purchases!


----------



## cafecreme15

I’m trying hard to resist Black Friday temptation, but if anything I may cave to make a purchase from my favorite French cashmere brand, Ateliers de la Maille. Trying to decide between three things. I’ll post links when I can get to my computer in a little while!

Is anyone planning on making any purchases this weekend or has anyone scored an amazing deal? Would love to hear about it!


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> I haven't seen them lately, and when I saw them they were rather small, but there were/are safety pins with a hump like a camel (one hump on one side of the pin).   These could be used to attach buttons that had a shank to garments.  I used them for a brocade vest.  Nice to use when drycleaning might wreak the buttons.
> Buttons are hard to align on garments where they're being attached for the first time and I have to establish where that is.  Getting the button placed an iota away from the center of the buttonhole means it bunches and messes up the whole look.  I can't tell you how many times I've respaced buttons to get a blouse front to hang smoothly.
> I am buying those safety pins in buckets if I ever see them again.
> 
> *@Cordieliere  *Happy anniversary!


https://www.createforless.com/Butto...1Unymgkttuu7EWnquw5hUQnj1x6rxzxRoCHvsQAvD_BwE
Love ❤️


----------



## dharma

@Cordeliere what a beautiful love story. DH sounds like a charmer  Thank you for posting!

@cafecreme15 , I’m trying to be good. But I did fall into a bit of a boot trap. I fell for a pair of Ann D “dress up thrash boots” on NAP and ordered two sizes. The larger are too large but feel great. Lots of room for heavy socks but there is slippage in the heel.  The smaller ones fit perfectly but need a bit of breaking in across the wide part of the foot. Not a lot but a bit. The length is perfect with wiggle room in the toes. I just hate breaking in anything. I feel like as I get older I have very little tolerance for fashion discomfort. So they might go back. But I love them so I’m undecided. The whole outfit in this boot pic is very me and hard to resist.


This morning I fell victim to the Bloomies Black Friday and landed black suede SW Lowlands for 20 percent off. Plus I had Bloomies loyalist GCs. So a good deal as the black ones are almost never marked down. They are actually 30 off at Shopbop but sizes were limited and I’m not sure if they run the same as my worn out 50/50’s. Bloomies has many sizes in case I need to swap.
I am going for a walk now to get some Christmas shopping done. I don’t think it will be so bad in the city as it is in malls. I’d love to see the sweaters you purchase!


----------



## dharma

This picture glitch is annoying. My photo was there before I edited my spelling. Now I don’t see it. Let me know if it needs reposting, I’m not sure if everyone is having this issue.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dharma said:


> This picture glitch is annoying. My photo was there before I edited my spelling. Now I don’t see it. Let me know if it needs reposting, I’m not sure if everyone is having this issue.


I think we're all having this issue!


----------



## Genie27

But it's intermittent


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> I am going for a walk now to get some Christmas shopping done. I don’t think it will be so bad in the city as it is in malls. I’d love to see the sweaters you purchase!




Shopping burns calories.  :smile:

edit:  I have a red bold font glitch.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m trying hard to resist Black Friday temptation, but if anything I may cave to make a purchase from my favorite French cashmere brand, Ateliers de la Maille. Trying to decide between three things. I’ll post links when I can get to my computer in a little while!
> 
> Is anyone planning on making any purchases this weekend or has anyone scored an amazing deal? Would love to hear about it!



My DD wanted to shop at an outlet mall after our Thanksgiving meal so I accompanied her from 12-330 am . Gucci, Prada, Moncler and other high end store lines were over an hour long to get into the store. We didn’t bother since we weren’t looking for anything there. She found a Ted Baker coat at about 60% off. I saw black SW highland boots at one store for $299 or $399. Nothing for me [emoji851]


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> 12-330 am



AM??????? Holy cow, that does not seem worth the effort.  

But I only have two weeks to get my shopping done as people are away for Xmas, so I have to drop off gifts early. 
(Yes, that is as grim and mercenary as it sounds)


----------



## Cordeliere

Doesn't sound mercenary to me...at all.


----------



## Genie27

I was referring to the expectations of the recipients (one in particular).


----------



## JolieS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cordie thanks for sharing this story. How wonderful. Your DH is quite the charmer. And talk about persistence.
> 
> 
> I'm having a great time in London. The Christmas decorations are magical. I did some pre-shopping today.  I fell in love with a Prada sweater and cashmere coat and another cashmere piece at Dior. Im pacing myself. No purchases yet except perfume refills for my atomizer at Hermes. I had afternoon tea at the savoy then went to see an American in Paris. Parts were a bit slow but overall it was wonderful. Jazz, ballet, Paris, classic movies. I'm in. I just finished a glass of port and I'm off to bed.
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving.



@PBP
If you’re looking for cashmere and will be in Paris soon, the Loro Piana boutique at Le Bon Marché is presenting their new collection on Friday, Dec 1 from 18-20:00.  Cocktails will be served, and they are offering personalozations. Wish I could be there to check it out!


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> AM??????? Holy cow, that does not seem worth the effort.
> 
> But I only have two weeks to get my shopping done as people are away for Xmas, so I have to drop off gifts early.
> (Yes, that is as grim and mercenary as it sounds)


 So true. DH said the same thing. It's more of a tradition than anything else. She went with her friends in the past and then I started going with her about 2-3 years ago as long as I don't have to work the next day.


----------



## Genie27

On a more fun note, I have to get 'Elsa from Frozen' stuff for my niece. She's three. 
:snowflake:

I usually get her books and educational toys that she enjoys - an etch-a-sketch, wooden puzzles etc. The last time I visited she pulled out her favourite things from her toy box and I was thrilled to see her pick items that I had sent over. I don't get to see her as often as I'd like, even though I live pretty close by. 

Any thoughts on what else a bright, energetic 3-yo would enjoy?


----------



## Angelian

Cordeliere said:


> LOL  No, it was not love at first sight for me.   Him, maybe.  As it was Thanksgiving eve, and everyone else was home thawing their turkeys, it was only he and I and his friend in the coffee shop, including all the outside tables.   His friend spotted me coming in  and made some comment to DH,  who made a beeline for counter where I was ordering.
> 
> At this time, I worked in a short term, inpatient rehab  facility for the homeless mentally ill--you know--those people talking to themselves on the street or panhandling to get money for drugs.  At the time of our meeting, the rehab facility had this big guy as a patient who was the neediest human being I had ever met--major league dependent.   When DH came swooshing up behind me, I turned, and at first glance, I thought he was the dependent guy--not a good first impression.
> 
> He asked me how I was, and I replied when the pro forma fine.   I sort of felt obligated to ask him how he was and he replied "Charmed".   DH is really good at flattering smack talk with people in line.  He regularly melts the hearts of cashiers with compliments.   So I got my coffee and went to a table outside.  A minute later he appears and asks to join me.   We talk over coffee and I am still pretty neutral about him.   He could hear the traces of my original Arkansas accent so he is trying to pull up his grandparent's old Tennessee ways to establish a common ground.  At that time, I hated my southern background, so I was kind of negatively impressed, if not down right grossed out.
> 
> When I get ready to leave, he asks for my phone number and I wouldn't give it to him.   Eh, I have to study for a licensing exam and that is going to take every non working minute for the next six months......   Most people would be discouraged by a response that is is the equivalent of "I can't go out with you because I have to wash my hair three times a day for the rest of my life", but DH, being a salesman knew how to deal with rejection.   He gave me his card and said Call me in 6 months when you get past your exam.
> 
> At this point I had just been in CA about a year.   A few weeks earlier, the biggest narcissist in the world and I had just mutually dumped each other.  On Thanksgiving day, I was a bit lonely and had a lot of time before the late Thanksgiving dinner I was invited to.  Since I was on a coffee relapse after a year of a health food regime, eating stuff like wheatgrass, I thought to myself, well he was ok... so I called him and invited him to me meet me for coffee.....As I said, coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.  He had a 6 latte a day habit back then.
> 
> Fast forward, our first date was pretty bad... Saw Steel Magnolias and had dinner and lame conversation.   There probably would not have been a second date if I had not needed someone to drive me back home after oral surgery.   Yes--our second date was he took me to the dentist.   Most people have to work during the day, but as a salesman, he was master of his own schedule.    I was impressed that he was on time to pick me up.  And I remember thinking as we drove the 40 minutes to the oral surgeon that things were easy and comfortable between us.  The conversation was good.   Then he caught me when I fainted after the oral surgery.  Nice move.   That date kind of got him in the game.   My mother came for Christmas and he put the full charm offensive on her.   I was impressed he could charm my slightly thorny mother.   I thought this guy has some skills.
> 
> Then in about March I let a girlfriend stay in my apartment for a week when her home sale closed and her next home purchase was delayed a week.  i stayed with him.  We got along.  Then June we were engaged.  He says I decided we were getting married.  I don't exactly remember it that way, but I also don't remember him asking me.   I liked it that he let me shop for my own ring and call him to come pay for it when I found it.   ha ha   That is probably the prototype for our marriage.   When we got engaged, I never thought we would get married, but I didn't think we wouldn't either.   I just thought, we are engaged and if nothing goes wrong, we will get married.  Talk about one day at a time.  I did like throwing around the term "my fiancee".  So much better than "my husband."
> 
> We got married in October about eleven months after our meeting.  (Later on, his mother told me that we got married on his parents anniversary--weird coincidence.)   Since we had both been married before, we didn't want a big wedding.  In fact we wanted no guests at all, which really ticked his college age daughter off.   On our wedding day, we picked our clothes out of our closet.  I was married in a $10 embroideried white cotton Mexican shirt and skirt.  We had a rent a minister.  We snuck into a meditation garden over looking the ocean.   The hindu facility let people in to mediate but did not allow weddings as people trample their flowers--so we had a 3 person standing meditation that just happen to sound a lot like wedding vows.  The grounds keepers saw what was going on and kindly turned off their leaf blowers as we had our 3 minute wedding over the koa pond.  The wedding was zero stress.  And here we are all these years later.
> 
> So that is how we slid into being married.   One day at a time.  We get along so well.   We enjoy the same things and have the same tastes.  We both have Scottish ancestors and suspect we are probably 5th cousins or something like that as we are so similar.



Wow what a great story, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> On a more fun note, I have to get 'Elsa from Frozen' stuff for my niece. She's three.
> :snowflake:
> 
> I usually get her books and educational toys that she enjoys - an etch-a-sketch, wooden puzzles etc. The last time I visited she pulled out her favourite things from her toy box and I was thrilled to see her pick items that I had sent over. I don't get to see her as often as I'd like, even though I live pretty close by.
> 
> Any thoughts on what else a bright, energetic 3-yo would enjoy?


I have a few little ones on my list as well 
I like imagination and creative toys as well as brain toys. Costumes are great at that age. Most of the little ones in my neighborhood are still wearing their Halloween costumes to the grocery store. It’s so cute. Musical instruments are good too, but maybe not high on the list of parent favorites
Art supplies, non toxic clay, really giant story coloring books. When DD was little she loved books that had a matching character doll, Eloise was huge, Curious George, Pooh and Piglet  etc, (the classics).


----------



## EmileH

JolieS said:


> @PBP
> If you’re looking for cashmere and will be in Paris soon, the Loro Piana boutique at Le Bon Marché is presenting their new collection on Friday, Dec 1 from 18-20:00.  Cocktails will be served, and they are offering personalozations. Wish I could be there to check it out!



Thank you for this!

I'm reporting back from rigby and peller. It was everything that you guys said it would be. I feel ten pounds skinnier. I stocked up on bras, panties, slips, camps and even some silk pajamas and robes. It is life altering. I highly recommend it. There were a few pieces that they were missing that I'll look for in Paris or at home. I'm going t scoop up my whole lingerie drawer when I get home and throw it in the trash.

I haven't purchased anything else yet on the trip. I found a Prada mohair sweater and cashmere coat that I love. I might get them. They are grey. It's a relaxed casual elegant look. There was also a cashmere dior jacket that I loved. But I would rather have the memory of buying it at the flagship on avenue Montaigne said I might play the if it's meant to be game.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> https://www.createforless.com/Butto...1Unymgkttuu7EWnquw5hUQnj1x6rxzxRoCHvsQAvD_BwE
> Love ❤️


Thank you dharma!   Now I know where to go for sewing notions, esp. those safety pins, and other stuff, too.!!!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for this!
> 
> I'm reporting back from rigby and peller. It was everything that you guys said it would be. I feel ten pounds skinnier. I stocked up on bras, panties, slips, camps and even some silk pajamas and robes. It is life altering. I highly recommend it. There were a few pieces that they were missing that I'll look for in Paris or at home. I'm going t scoop up my whole lingerie drawer when I get home and throw it in the trash.
> 
> I haven't purchased anything else yet on the trip. I found a Prada mohair sweater and cashmere coat that I love. I might get them. They are grey. It's a relaxed casual elegant look. There was also a cashmere dior jacket that I loved. But I would rather have the memory of buying it at the flagship on avenue Montaigne said I might play the if it's meant to be game.


Curious what brand bra you bought, and if you ended up with a different size than your usual?


----------



## EmileH

I boiggt sone prima Donna and some empriente., the Prima  Donna are so comfortable and they are very pretty. But the empriente are even prettier. I was wearing the right size. But I was wearing the chantelle foam tee shirt bras out of laziness.. I was also wearing them out but I didn’t want to buy too many until I lost weight., the bras that I bought today are more supportive and don’t have the padding so they make me look at least a cup size smaller. 

It really is a special treat and perfect for the occasion.. and I never would have known how to accomplish it without the help of you ladies here. So thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Meta

@Genie27 I recently bought my LO some cards for indoor play when it's cold out and also for traveling purposes. He seems to really enjoy them. I bought 3 different sets - animals Snap cards, alphabet Snap cards and also the number cards that has dominos on them. That aside, I've also purchased an abacus for him to play with and plan on teaching him how to use it once he's a bit older. For now he seems to enjoy moving the beads on the different rows. 

@Moirai Your Black Friday shopping story reminded me of the good times I used to have with my friends back when I was living across the pond. We would go shopping at midnight and sleep through the afternoon after!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm reporting back from rigby and peller. It was everything that you guys said it would be. I feel ten pounds skinnier. I stocked up on bras, panties, slips, camps and even some silk pajamas and robes. *It is life altering.* .


[/QUOTE]

Life altering sounds good.  Really good.

I am like you.  Don't want to buy a bunch of new lingerie until I lose weight.  But your commercial for Prima Donna was so effective, I immediately searched for nearest store.  I bet there was a mass simultaneous search on Prima Donna.  Embarrassingly, I discovered that a lingerie store 1/2 block from me sells that brand.   I have never been in there.


----------



## Genie27

Yay, I'm so glad. Let's just say you all are not the first ladies I've brought over to the dark side. 

Both brands are excellent quality and durable. (Don't do this at home: I've even tossed a couple of really old Empreinte bras in the washer and dryer and they are mostly fine - the stays broke - but I deserved it.)

Hand wash/hang to dry only and they will last ages.


----------



## Moirai

@Genie27 My kids, nieces and nephews are big Lego fans. There are sets that are age appropriate for her.
@weN84 Yep, that's what DD is doing now, lol. This is the only time of the year that I am up most of the night that is not work or illness related


----------



## EmileH

It really was a life altering experience. 

So I had another fun adventure today. I was taken by an old friend- a screen writer who lives in notting Hill with whom I had a blind date years ago- to the BAFTA private club for lunch. It was delightful. And I think my wit was sharp enough to keep up with the crowd. So I was very proud of myself.... and I was wearing the new lingerie underneath which definitely gives one more confidence. [emoji2]


----------



## EmileH

Life altering sounds good.  Really good.

I am like you.  Don't want to buy a bunch of new lingerie until I lose weight.  But your commercial for Prima Donna was so effective, I immediately searched for nearest store.  I bet there was a mass simultaneous search on Prima Donna.  Embarrassingly, I discovered that a lingerie store 1/2 block from me sells that brand.   I have never been in there.[/QUOTE]

Buy one set at the minimum. You won’t be disappointed.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for this!
> 
> I'm reporting back from rigby and peller. It was everything that you guys said it would be. I feel ten pounds skinnier. I stocked up on bras, panties, slips, camps and even some silk pajamas and robes. It is life altering. I highly recommend it. There were a few pieces that they were missing that I'll look for in Paris or at home. I'm going t scoop up my whole lingerie drawer when I get home and throw it in the trash.
> 
> I haven't purchased anything else yet on the trip. I found a Prada mohair sweater and cashmere coat that I love. I might get them. They are grey. It's a relaxed casual elegant look. There was also a cashmere dior jacket that I loved. But I would rather have the memory of buying it at the flagship on avenue Montaigne said I might play the if it's meant to be game.



What great news about Rigby & Peller! So happy you were able to benefit from their expertise. Which brands were your favorites?


----------



## EmileH

Prima Donna for comfort. Empriente fior  beauty. The staff were amazing,


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Prima Donna for comfort. Empriente fior  beauty. The staff were amazing,


Oops, just saw you posted above! Prima donna is a wonderful brand. My chestier friends who first accompanied me to R&P years ago got a bunch of PD bras and still rave about them all the time. Which location did you go to? It's always such a fun and luxurious experience. Will need to stop in there soon for a pajama wardrobe update. I could always pop in to the one in NYC, but Im going to London in March and would rather wait for the whole experience!


----------



## EmileH

I went to Knightsbridge as you suggested. It was a fabulous experience. The pajama/ slip:nightgown selection was beautiful.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I went to Knightsbridge as you suggested. It was a fabulous experience. The pajama/ slip:nightgown selection was beautiful.


So happy for you! I hope the rest of your shopping adventures are just as successful; can't wait to hear more about them!


----------



## 911snowball

This was a very exciting post Pbp, you have inspired me to re-evaluate my lingerie collection. I have been wearing things a bit past their prime. I find department store lingerie sections overwhelming so it has been easier just to continue to wear what I have.
Your term "life altering" got my attention for sure!


----------



## cafecreme15

dharma said:


> @Cordeliere what a beautiful love story. DH sounds like a charmer  Thank you for posting!
> 
> @cafecreme15 , I’m trying to be good. But I did fall into a bit of a boot trap. I fell for a pair of Ann D “dress up thrash boots” on NAP and ordered two sizes. The larger are too large but feel great. Lots of room for heavy socks but there is slippage in the heel.  The smaller ones fit perfectly but need a bit of breaking in across the wide part of the foot. Not a lot but a bit. The length is perfect with wiggle room in the toes. I just hate breaking in anything. I feel like as I get older I have very little tolerance for fashion discomfort. So they might go back. But I love them so I’m undecided. The whole outfit in this boot pic is very me and hard to resist.
> View attachment 3888786
> 
> This morning I fell victim to the Bloomies Black Friday and landed black suede SW Lowlands for 20 percent off. Plus I had Bloomies loyalist GCs. So a good deal as the black ones are almost never marked down. They are actually 30 off at Shopbop but sizes were limited and I’m not sure if they run the same as my worn out 50/50’s. Bloomies has many sizes in case I need to swap.
> I am going for a walk now to get some Christmas shopping done. I don’t think it will be so bad in the city as it is in malls. I’d love to see the sweaters you purchase!


Excellent purchases! You'll get so much use out of the SW boots. And the Ann D boots are so badass! But I understand your hesitation because of comfort. You dont want to have to worry about discomfort when you are rocking them!



Moirai said:


> My DD wanted to shop at an outlet mall after our Thanksgiving meal so I accompanied her from 12-330 am . Gucci, Prada, Moncler and other high end store lines were over an hour long to get into the store. We didn’t bother since we weren’t looking for anything there. She found a Ted Baker coat at about 60% off. I saw black SW highland boots at one store for $299 or $399. Nothing for me [emoji851]



Wow, you get an amazing mom award! What stamina that must take...I sure couldn't shop in crowds at 3am! 


These are my three options from Ateliers de la Maille. I think I have posted a couple of them here before. I am looking for something classic and versatile that can be dressed down casually and dressed up/professional for work. 
1) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/...cket-karen.html#/38-colours-steel/50-size-t_1 (in gray)
2) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/...igan-perla.html#/74-size-t_2/44-colours-black (in black)
3) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/en/women/2051-cashmere-jacket-cassy.html (in gray)

I am leaning toward option 1! I think the little pins on the pockets add a little something unique.


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> This was a very exciting post Pbp, you have inspired me to re-evaluate my lingerie collection. I have been wearing things a bit past their prime. I find department store lingerie sections overwhelming so it has been easier just to continue to wear what I have.
> Your term "life altering" got my attention for sure!



I hear you. Honestly, I cant stand going into department stores anymore. This was a boutique experience. If they don’t hand me a glass of champagne on the way in the door I’m not shopping there anymore. [emoji23]

We all deserve pretty things. And to feel good about ourselves. 



cafecreme15 said:


> Excellent purchases! You'll get so much use out of the SW boots. And the Ann D boots are so badass! But I understand your hesitation because of comfort. You dont want to have to worry about discomfort when you are rocking them!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you get an amazing mom award! What stamina that must take...I sure couldn't shop in crowds at 3am!
> 
> 
> These are my three options from Ateliers de la Maille. I think I have posted a couple of them here before. I am looking for something classic and versatile that can be dressed down casually and dressed up/professional for work.
> 1) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/...cket-karen.html#/38-colours-steel/50-size-t_1 (in gray)
> 2) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/...igan-perla.html#/74-size-t_2/44-colours-black (in black)
> 3) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/en/women/2051-cashmere-jacket-cassy.html (in gray)
> 
> I am leaning toward option 1! I think the little pins on the pockets add a little something unique.



They are all so pretty. I must see if there is a store in Paris to look at them in person. Let us know what you choose.

All of the things that i chose were so pretty. I tried to be practical. But I bought this set just because.


----------



## 911snowball

Absolutely beautiful. The color combination is particularly elegant.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I hear you. Honestly, I cant stand going into department stores anymore. This was a boutique experience. If they don’t hand me a glass of champagne on the way in the door I’m not shopping there anymore. [emoji23]
> 
> We all deserve pretty things. And to feel good about ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> They are all so pretty. I must see if there is a store in Paris to look at them in person. Let us know what you choose.
> 
> All of the things that i chose were so pretty. I tried to be practical. But I bought this set just because.
> 
> View attachment 3889040


Love the silk pajamas! Are they an ice blue? Just gorgeous and I'm sure they feel heavenly on.

And thank you! All styles from Ateliers de la Maille are classic and sophisticated, in my opinion, so it's hard to go wrong. I believe there are two stores in Paris (they are only in Paris, Belgium and I think Luxembourg but ship worldwide). My favorite location is the one in Le Marais.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Wow Pocketbook Pup that set is gorgeous and now I cannot wait to visit Rigby and Peller.  I also second the notion of being offered Champagne while we shop, we should not settle for less!  Hehe!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Excellent purchases! You'll get so much use out of the SW boots. And the Ann D boots are so badass! But I understand your hesitation because of comfort. You dont want to have to worry about discomfort when you are rocking them!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you get an amazing mom award! What stamina that must take...I sure couldn't shop in crowds at 3am!
> 
> 
> These are my three options from Ateliers de la Maille. I think I have posted a couple of them here before. I am looking for something classic and versatile that can be dressed down casually and dressed up/professional for work.
> 1) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/...cket-karen.html#/38-colours-steel/50-size-t_1 (in gray)
> 2) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/...igan-perla.html#/74-size-t_2/44-colours-black (in black)
> 3) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/en/women/2051-cashmere-jacket-cassy.html (in gray)
> 
> I am leaning toward option 1! I think the little pins on the pockets add a little something unique.


Ooo - I like the first one and the third one - very nice!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I hear you. Honestly, I cant stand going into department stores anymore. This was a boutique experience. If they don’t hand me a glass of champagne on the way in the door I’m not shopping there anymore. [emoji23]
> 
> We all deserve pretty things. And to feel good about ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> They are all so pretty. I must see if there is a store in Paris to look at them in person. Let us know what you choose.
> 
> All of the things that i chose were so pretty. I tried to be practical. But I bought this set just because.
> 
> View attachment 3889040


It’s a lovely color! So pretty and - yes - we all deserve pretty things!


----------



## EmileH

I dint know. I poke them all. Perhaps the chains on the third one are too much?


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Excellent purchases! You'll get so much use out of the SW boots. And the Ann D boots are so badass! But I understand your hesitation because of comfort. You dont want to have to worry about discomfort when you are rocking them!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you get an amazing mom award! What stamina that must take...I sure couldn't shop in crowds at 3am!
> 
> 
> These are my three options from Ateliers de la Maille. I think I have posted a couple of them here before. I am looking for something classic and versatile that can be dressed down casually and dressed up/professional for work.
> 1) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/...cket-karen.html#/38-colours-steel/50-size-t_1 (in gray)
> 2) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/...igan-perla.html#/74-size-t_2/44-colours-black (in black)
> 3) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/en/women/2051-cashmere-jacket-cassy.html (in gray)
> 
> I am leaning toward option 1! I think the little pins on the pockets add a little something unique.


I like #1 the best too. And thanks, I treasure the close relationship that my young adult DD and I have.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3889040



OMG


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I dint know. I poke them all. Perhaps the chains on the third one are too much?


That's what I was thinking, too. I like it, but I think it might be too much for my work environment.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I hear you. Honestly, I cant stand going into department stores anymore. This was a boutique experience. If they don’t hand me a glass of champagne on the way in the door I’m not shopping there anymore. [emoji23]
> 
> We all deserve pretty things. And to feel good about ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> They are all so pretty. I must see if there is a store in Paris to look at them in person. Let us know what you choose.
> 
> All of the things that i chose were so pretty. I tried to be practical. But I bought this set just because.
> 
> View attachment 3889040


So beautiful! Elegant and luxurious! Congrats on finding these!

I have been checking out the rigby and peller website. Did they do the 3D mirror size determination thing with you?
Looks like you visited the flagship in London. Did I remember that some here were not as enthusiastic about the service at the NYC stores?


----------



## dharma

@cafecreme15 I like #1, it would be the most versatile in the long run with more outfit options. Lovely quality, I’m going to check out more!
@Pocketbook Pup that piece is gorgeous!!! I love the color! I’m quite sure the nice lingerie made you more witty and put a little spring in your step


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Excellent purchases! You'll get so much use out of the SW boots. And the Ann D boots are so badass! But I understand your hesitation because of comfort. You dont want to have to worry about discomfort when you are rocking them!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you get an amazing mom award! What stamina that must take...I sure couldn't shop in crowds at 3am!
> 
> 
> These are my three options from Ateliers de la Maille. I think I have posted a couple of them here before. I am looking for something classic and versatile that can be dressed down casually and dressed up/professional for work.
> 1) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/...cket-karen.html#/38-colours-steel/50-size-t_1 (in gray)
> 2) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/...igan-perla.html#/74-size-t_2/44-colours-black (in black)
> 3) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/en/women/2051-cashmere-jacket-cassy.html (in gray)
> 
> I am leaning toward option 1! I think the little pins on the pockets add a little something unique.



I agree, #1 is the best by far.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Excellent purchases! You'll get so much use out of the SW boots. And the Ann D boots are so badass! But I understand your hesitation because of comfort. You dont want to have to worry about discomfort when you are rocking them!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you get an amazing mom award! What stamina that must take...I sure couldn't shop in crowds at 3am!
> 
> 
> These are my three options from Ateliers de la Maille. I think I have posted a couple of them here before. I am looking for something classic and versatile that can be dressed down casually and dressed up/professional for work.
> 1) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/...cket-karen.html#/38-colours-steel/50-size-t_1 (in gray)
> 2) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/...igan-perla.html#/74-size-t_2/44-colours-black (in black)
> 3) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/en/women/2051-cashmere-jacket-cassy.html (in gray)
> 
> I am leaning toward option 1! I think the little pins on the pockets add a little something unique.


These are all gorgeous- I would go for 1 and 3 for myself. 

I actually just bought a grey cashmere round neck cardigan and a navy cashmere dress - will model tomorrow when I have better light. I was feeling like I didn’t have enough work clothes but then I came home and opened my laundry basket and there they all were. 

*need no more clothes*. 

I’m resting (thanks PT for this novel idea) a bunch of pants and even some shorts as I’m really enjoying the ease of a dress + tights + boots. Cardi is optional as I’m heating up again. But I do have a nice collection of those as well now.


----------



## EmileH

Sorry for so many typos guys. I'm typing in a tiny screen.

Scarf1 no 3d imaging, just a very experienced human being and some trial and error. Combined with advice from genie. People here had said that the Boston store wasn't good, NYC was ok and London was best. It was a tiny shop here. They just knew what they were doing. She brought maybe 20-25 bras in. I selected 7. [emoji51]. 

Dharma, yes lingerie definitely makes one more witty. [emoji23]


----------



## cafecreme15

Thanks for all the feedback! I ordered option #1! Will do a modeling pic when it arrives!


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback! I ordered option #1! Will do a modeling pic when it arrives!



Yay! Can’t wait to hear and see more.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I hear you. Honestly, I cant stand going into department stores anymore. This was a boutique experience. If they don’t hand me a glass of champagne on the way in the door I’m not shopping there anymore. [emoji23]
> 
> We all deserve pretty things. And to feel good about ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> They are all so pretty. I must see if there is a store in Paris to look at them in person. Let us know what you choose.
> 
> All of the things that i chose were so pretty. I tried to be practical. But I bought this set just because.
> 
> View attachment 3889040


Those blue silk are divinely decadent, like what a 1930s movie star would wear.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> If they don’t hand me a glass of champagne on the way in the door I’m not shopping there anymore. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3889040


Ok, then shopping in Dubai is not for you


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I hear you. Honestly, I cant stand going into department stores anymore. This was a boutique experience. If they don’t hand me a glass of champagne on the way in the door I’m not shopping there anymore. [emoji23]
> 
> We all deserve pretty things. And to feel good about ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> They are all so pretty. I must see if there is a store in Paris to look at them in person. Let us know what you choose.
> 
> All of the things that i chose were so pretty. I tried to be practical. But I bought this set just because.
> 
> View attachment 3889040


This is so beautiful. Worthy of a cover for a romance novel. I'm starting to feel a little amorous just gazing at it!


----------



## Cordeliere

While the rest of you are out shopping, I am home trying to push items out the door.   Momasaurus and PBP are giving me moral support, but I need more.   I can see how silly I am being trying to hang on to stuff I am not using.   Sharing my rationalizations makes me laugh at myself and makes it a bit easier.   By posting my inner dialogues, I am inviting you to laugh at me and ridicule me so that I say to myself  "All right.  I will let it go."

It is not hard to list things of value that I don't use.   I keep repeating PBP wisdom that it is not enough for something to be pretty, it has to be useful.   I have sold a gavroche and a pair of twillys and it is exciting to sell them and have money coming in instead of going out.   They were just sitting in the drawer, totally unused.   The only issue with selling silks is admitting I made a mistake buying them.   I think everyone goes through trial and error with Hermes and makes color mistakes.

What is killing me to get rid of is the purses I carried in the early 2000s.   We are talking about entry level designer bags, that I bought used off of ebay.   Not a lot of money invested in them and I got a ton of wear out of them.  (Hear that sigh of relief... Just saying that is helping me.)   I was going to sell them for $20 to $40 on ebay just because I want them to go to a good home.  I don't want them to suffer the indignity of being in a big bin at Goodwill.   Seriously.   How stupid is that???   Cordie, do you hear yourself???

Just sent DH out the door to goodwill with 30 of his shirts and 3 of my old bags.  He picked up the box and said "Are you sure?  There is a purse in here.  And it is purple."   I shrieked and actually swore at him.   He grabbed the box and ran for the door, realizing his mistake. 

The old inexpensive bags I was going to sell first come down to the table to be photographed.   Photographing them reminds me of everything i loved about them in the first place.   I appreciate the nice leather, the useful dimensions, the great handles, and the comfortable opening size and closures.   I say the following things to myself:

If I get rid of this, I won't have a red purse.

I have been wanting another blue bag in a different shade.  This is a great color.  I could carry this.

I need an over the shoulder bag, and I carried this one a lot and got lots of compliments on it.

Isn't faux leopard fun?  (This was the easiest one to say naah to).

This will be a great bag when I am a really old lady and have trouble carrying a bag.  (ha ha  ridiculous huh?)


The bags all heard these things and recognized their opportunity.   One by one they snuck back upstairs and into my closet. 


Today I forced them all back down to meet their fates.   And it makes me sad that they will be going.   I am telling myself that poor  people need nice bags.  And as DH said in an effort to be supportive, " You (me) should not hog them." 

I have learned a couple of things from this: 

It made it very clear that I am a bag person, not a scarf person. 

 It also makes it very clear that there is some number of bags, (12-16) that if I exceed, I can't use them all.   i thought my desire ideal bag number of 12 was very arbitrary, but now I can see the wisdom of it.

It is making me very very careful about what I let into my closet, because an unused item is too hard to get out.   Breaking up so hard to do. 

I need some TPF vibes to awaken all of those potential buyers out there who are currently money challenged and who would be thrilled to have a really nice leather bag for $30 (including a matching wallet--haha) and draw them to my beloved bags who need new adopted homes. 

I am ashamed and sad, but I did write this post to shame myself into letting these bags go through whatever path they need to take.  Thanks for letting me share my angst.


----------



## Genie27

Do it, Cordie!!!! They go to good homes where they are loved and cherished. If you have not used them in 12-18 months or a decade, they are clutter. 

I spent a couple of hours photographing and drafting listings for all my size 6 clothes. Gucci skirts, Versace tops, Burberry jeans - I have been hanging on because I didn’t want to goodwill them. They are never going to fit me again unless I do something drastic (not gonna happen).

 I’d rather they go away to a good home where they get used. 

I have been pricing aggressively and waiting for a reasonable offer. The opportunity cost is closet space and emotional attachment to unwearable items.


----------



## Genie27

@Cordeliere I hopped on to post about my closet clean out and your post was right on target. 

I bought a few things in the past year that I really enjoy wearing. The old shabby things don’t make me feel good when I try to use them. Those are sitting in a bag. 

I first listed a few items that I loved but hadn’t carried/worn for a few years. Now I’ve come to terms that I will never fit into my size 6 clothes and it’s best to move them along too. 

I’d have loved to give some of the high end stuff to my cousin or girlfriend but they have both trashed and thrown out some very nice / expensive pieces after a couple of uses - I don’t have the heart to hear that again.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I’d have loved to give some of the high end stuff to my cousin or girlfriend but they have both trashed and thrown out some very nice / expensive pieces after a couple of uses - I don’t have the heart to hear that again.




That is heart breaking.    I have given an Hermes scarf to a friend and she is thrilled with it and wears it a lot.  Of course, it was her colors (not mine) so that made the gifting a success.

PBP told me that someone will love them more than me.   I am telling myself I have to get them listed so their beloved can find them.   Of course, one just snuck back upstairs.   It was the red one.  In the intense light for photographing, it glowed.   I thought this is stupid.  I am going to sell this beauty and replace it with a rouge h piano that will probably need a resin repair and have mold inside and cost 4 figures.   Where is that head shaking emoticon?

Edit:  cursed by the red bold glitch.  Fitting for the post huh?

I meant to ask how your closet cleaning is going.  Do tell us more.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie and Cordie, I am glad that you have joined us in the closet purge. It feels so good once all of the items are gone, and I agree that anything it takes to get them out the door is worthwhile. Cordie, my husband makes similar comments to yours - while he has no problem critiquing things when I am actively wearing them, as soon as he sees them in the charity pile or being boxed up after being sold he takes a walk down memory lane. "You wore this to xxxx party!", "You have only worn this 2 times!", "You love these shoes" (then I remind him that HE hates them and makes a comment every time I wear them!).  It's sweet, but I tell him when it is definitely not helpful


----------



## EmileH

Hi ladies. Tonight is my last night in London. I  enjoyed a lovely tea with some new friends. And I  wrapped up a lot of my shopping. 

I’ll post photos when I get hime. Coats were a major focus for me. My coat situation was dire last year. I bought two max Mara coats one black and one camel. They will work with my fox fur collar. And I fell in love with a Prada cashmere coat. So I grabbed that. One Prada mohair sweater as well. 

Black Friday is big here but they don’t have the day off.  [emoji15] And the sales go all weekend. But they don’t advertise. They offer or not when you go into the store. I found two skirts and a dress at Paule ka. I tried on 50 things to find a few that I thought were great pieces. 

I was also walking by RandP so I  went in to see if they found any of the items that they were finding for me. They will have them this week to ship to me in the US. And I found two bathing suits. One  malachite and one electric blue. Now I’ll just need a pareo or two. 

I have enjoyed this cozy little hotel. The bar staff saves my table every evening, I could get used to this. Champagne and port at the ready and then a few quick steps back to my little flat. 

And this was just the appetizer to my main course in Paris. I will need to come back to London again soon. Luckily it’s an easy trip from Boston.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> I posted this in H scarf thread but also wanted to share here. Here are different ways I wear MP in this crazy colorway. My SA said I needed to see this scarf and when she pulled it out, I loved it. Loved the wild bold colors, the contrast hem, and the special etching not present on the other cws. It’s not a cw I would have chosen if I had not seen IRL. What scarf or clothing that you own that is outside of your comfort zone or usual style?
> 
> View attachment 3886216
> 
> 
> View attachment 3886213
> 
> 
> View attachment 3886212



So, so stunning on you. It's actually very unusual in so many ways too so maybe that helped. Carres generally have a reputation as being a bit conservative, this is the polar opposite. 

I never expected to like this cw of Appaloosa on me even though it was my favourite cw. After trying on what seemed like _every_ other colour for what seemed like hours I just thought I may as well try it, and all my friends' and SA's expressions said it all even before I looked at the mirror. I would say I still have to be in the right mood to wear it.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for so many typos guys. I'm typing in a tiny screen.
> 
> Scarf1 no 3d imaging, just a very experienced human being and some trial and error. Combined with advice from genie. People here had said that the Boston store wasn't good, NYC was ok and London was best. It was a tiny shop here. They just knew what they were doing. She brought maybe 20-25 bras in. I selected 7. [emoji51].
> 
> Dharma, yes lingerie definitely makes one more witty. [emoji23]



PbP, your silk slip is divine! What a lovely photo.
So what is your travel schedule? In London now and then on to Paris?


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3886347
> 
> I never wear silk scarves (well rarely) so I needed to share my scarf today with you scarf nut ladies.
> I was a lady in pink today.



You look fab, love all the shades together


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. Tonight is my last night in London. I  enjoyed a lovely tea with some new friends. And I  wrapped up a lot of my shopping.
> 
> I’ll post photos when I get hime. Coats were a major focus for me. My coat situation was dire last year. I bought two max Mara coats one black and one camel. They will work with my fox fur collar. And I fell in love with a Prada cashmere coat. So I grabbed that. One Prada mohair sweater as well.
> 
> Black Friday is big here but they don’t have the day off.  [emoji15] And the sales go all weekend. But they don’t advertise. They offer or not when you go into the store. I found two skirts and a dress at Paule ka. I tried on 50 things to find a few that I thought were great pieces.
> 
> I was also walking by RandP so I  went in to see if they found any of the items that they were finding for me. They will have them this week to ship to me in the US. And I found two bathing suits. One  malachite and one electric blue. Now I’ll just need a pareo or two.
> 
> I have enjoyed this cozy little hotel. The bar staff saves my table every evening, I could get used to this. Champagne and port at the ready and then a few quick steps back to my little flat.
> 
> And this was just the appetizer to my main course in Paris. I will need to come back to London again soon. Luckily it’s an easy trip from Boston.



How lovely! You have answered my travel question just as I asked it.
I am so glad your trip has been so relaxing and filled with little luxuries so far (little experiences as well as shopping finds).
Have a nice trip on to Paris.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for posting this. MP and MPC are two of my grail scarves, but this CW has always mystified me; is it a neutral, is it neon? I'm glad to see your tips on how to make it a neutral!
> 
> The scarf that is outside my comfort zone is this BdG. I thought initially that the very light pink/lavender would be perfect for cream and white colored outfits, but the result is too pastel overall. Maybe it will work with an opposite approach with jewel tones instead?
> View attachment 3886583
> 
> View attachment 3886586
> 
> 
> Other than this, I have sold all of my scarves in the CWs I was not wearing. Now I am post huge closet purge. Unfortunately, I already added too many things back in the past week.



What about, wearing it with olive or any muted yellow-greens or warm greys, dark reds or browns? I bet a white, off-white or cream shirt would work too.

It has something of @Moirai 's new MP about it too because the Finesse are also all so fine and elegant.


----------



## Genie27

@Pocketbook Pup swimwear too? You are lost, girlfriend!!! My favourite Onepiece is an Empreinte super sexy leopard print in aqua and brown. For two piece suits I like Maryann Mehlhorn and Prima Donna. 

So excited to hear about your R&P adventures.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. Tonight is my last night in London. I  enjoyed a lovely tea with some new friends. And I  wrapped up a lot of my shopping.
> 
> I’ll post photos when I get hime. Coats were a major focus for me. My coat situation was dire last year. I bought two max Mara coats one black and one camel. They will work with my fox fur collar. And I fell in love with a Prada cashmere coat. So I grabbed that. One Prada mohair sweater as well.
> 
> Black Friday is big here but they don’t have the day off.  [emoji15] And the sales go all weekend. But they don’t advertise. They offer or not when you go into the store. I found two skirts and a dress at Paule ka. I tried on 50 things to find a few that I thought were great pieces.
> 
> I was also walking by RandP so I  went in to see if they found any of the items that they were finding for me. They will have them this week to ship to me in the US. And I found two bathing suits. One  malachite and one electric blue. Now I’ll just need a pareo or two.
> 
> I have enjoyed this cozy little hotel. The bar staff saves my table every evening, I could get used to this. Champagne and port at the ready and then a few quick steps back to my little flat.
> 
> And this was just the appetizer to my main course in Paris. I will need to come back to London again soon. Luckily it’s an easy trip from Boston.



So glad you found good things to buy and enjoyed London. 

Black Friday is still very new here and different stores change different rules their rules every year.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> What about, wearing it with olive or any muted yellow-greens or warm greys, dark reds or browns? I bet a white, off-white or cream shirt would work too.
> 
> It has something of @Moirai 's new MP about it too because the Finesse are also all so fine and elegant.



Oh yes, I like the idea of Olive very much. I think my conundrum is that I have very cool coloring, so generally olives, rusts and browns (or grey, unless silver) cannot be worn. I can imagine a cool Olive that would be sensational. I am dreaming of a cool olive knit sweater and skirt suit, worn with this scarf, ankle boots and tights. Yummy. I don't have one though!


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> That is heart breaking.    I have given an Hermes scarf to a friend and she is thrilled with it and wears it a lot.  Of course, it was her colors (not mine) so that made the gifting a success.
> 
> PBP told me that someone will love them more than me.   I am telling myself I have to get them listed so their beloved can find them.   Of course, one just snuck back upstairs.   It was the red one.  In the intense light for photographing, it glowed.   I thought this is stupid.  I am going to sell this beauty and replace it with a rouge h piano that will probably need a resin repair and have mold inside and cost 4 figures.   Where is that head shaking emoticon?
> 
> Edit:  cursed by the red bold glitch.  Fitting for the post huh?
> 
> I meant to ask how your closet cleaning is going.  Do tell us more.



Keep the red one. 

Some of my things are going back in. But I suspect it will make the next round of cuts. Others will be replaced by things that I will enjoy wearing more. 

I absolutely hated looking in my closet last year and feeling like I had tons of clothes, hating everything that fit me, and being unable to wear what I loved due to size. 

My newer things are either knit/stretch or cut generously. It’s a nice feeling to enjoy wearing nice things again.


----------



## Genie27

And it’s a nice feeling to have a little PayPal nest egg to use on anything that catches my eye.


----------



## nicole0612

I am back at home after the holiday, so here is my delayed Chanel update. Unfortunately the Robot skirt was sent in size up due to a communication error, so it does not fit. I am debating sending it back or altering. 

Seoul pink jacket;




Paris Rome skirt version 2;




Versailles jacquard jacket and skirt;


----------



## Angelian

Cordeliere said:


> While the rest of you are out shopping, I am home trying to push items out the door.   Momasaurus and PBP are giving me moral support, but I need more.   I can see how silly I am being trying to hang on to stuff I am not using.   Sharing my rationalizations makes me laugh at myself and makes it a bit easier.   By posting my inner dialogues, I am inviting you to laugh at me and ridicule me so that I say to myself  "All right.  I will let it go."
> 
> It is not hard to list things of value that I don't use.   I keep repeating PBP wisdom that it is not enough for something to be pretty, it has to be useful.   I have sold a gavroche and a pair of twillys and it is exciting to sell them and have money coming in instead of going out.   They were just sitting in the drawer, totally unused.   The only issue with selling silks is admitting I made a mistake buying them.   I think everyone goes through trial and error with Hermes and makes color mistakes.
> 
> What is killing me to get rid of is the purses I carried in the early 2000s.   We are talking about entry level designer bags, that I bought used off of ebay.   Not a lot of money invested in them and I got a ton of wear out of them.  (Hear that sigh of relief... Just saying that is helping me.)   I was going to sell them for $20 to $40 on ebay just because I want them to go to a good home.  I don't want them to suffer the indignity of being in a big bin at Goodwill.   Seriously.   How stupid is that???   Cordie, do you hear yourself???
> 
> Just sent DH out the door to goodwill with 30 of his shirts and 3 of my old bags.  He picked up the box and said "Are you sure?  There is a purse in here.  And it is purple."   I shrieked and actually swore at him.   He grabbed the box and ran for the door, realizing his mistake.
> 
> The old inexpensive bags I was going to sell first come down to the table to be photographed.   Photographing them reminds me of everything i loved about them in the first place.   I appreciate the nice leather, the useful dimensions, the great handles, and the comfortable opening size and closures.   I say the following things to myself:
> 
> If I get rid of this, I won't have a red purse.
> 
> I have been wanting another blue bag in a different shade.  This is a great color.  I could carry this.
> 
> I need an over the shoulder bag, and I carried this one a lot and got lots of compliments on it.
> 
> Isn't faux leopard fun?  (This was the easiest one to say naah to).
> 
> This will be a great bag when I am a really old lady and have trouble carrying a bag.  (ha ha  ridiculous huh?)
> 
> 
> The bags all heard these things and recognized their opportunity.   One by one they snuck back upstairs and into my closet.
> 
> 
> Today I forced them all back down to meet their fates.   And it makes me sad that they will be going.   I am telling myself that poor  people need nice bags.  And as DH said in an effort to be supportive, " You (me) should not hog them."
> 
> I have learned a couple of things from this:
> 
> It made it very clear that I am a bag person, not a scarf person.
> 
> It also makes it very clear that there is some number of bags, (12-16) that if I exceed, I can't use them all.   i thought my desire ideal bag number of 12 was very arbitrary, but now I can see the wisdom of it.
> 
> It is making me very very careful about what I let into my closet, because an unused item is too hard to get out.   Breaking up so hard to do.
> 
> I need some TPF vibes to awaken all of those potential buyers out there who are currently money challenged and who would be thrilled to have a really nice leather bag for $30 (including a matching wallet--haha) and draw them to my beloved bags who need new adopted homes.
> 
> I am ashamed and sad, but I did write this post to shame myself into letting these bags go through whatever path they need to take.  Thanks for letting me share my angst.



Sending you good vibes Cordie!
There must be a reason you have not used them right? Maybe trying to find out why can make the decision easier? Of course there is always a pro to find, you bought and were thrilled to use it for a reason, but there seems to be one or more cons. Or perhaps it could help thinking about what would make you more happy: putting it back in rotation by using it OR perhaps make room (in your closet and/or wallet) by buying a new item?
Good luck, you can do this!


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Happy almost- Thanksgiving. What I am actually wearing today is this sulfures ( paperweights) mousseline 140. I am embarrassed to say that I have had this for several years, and I may have worn it once. I love the design, but somehow I never reach for it. Well since the weather is so mild today, I decided to wear it. This new burgundy cardigan may be the answer! Colors are most accurate in the last pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887527
> View attachment 3887528
> View attachment 3887529



Beautiful and very festive too


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I am back at home after the holiday, so here is my delayed Chanel update. Unfortunately the Robot skirt was sent in size up due to a communication error, so it does not fit. I am debating sending it back or altering.
> 
> Seoul pink jacket;
> View attachment 3889676
> 
> View attachment 3889677
> 
> Paris Rome skirt version 2;
> View attachment 3889678
> 
> View attachment 3889679
> 
> Versailles jacquard jacket and skirt;
> View attachment 3889680
> 
> View attachment 3889681
> 
> View attachment 3889682
> 
> View attachment 3889683



Love the Versailles totally


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. Tonight is my last night in London. I  enjoyed a lovely tea with some new friends. And I  wrapped up a lot of my shopping.
> 
> I’ll post photos when I get hime. Coats were a major focus for me. My coat situation was dire last year. I bought two max Mara coats one black and one camel. They will work with my fox fur collar. And I fell in love with a Prada cashmere coat. So I grabbed that. One Prada mohair sweater as well.
> 
> Black Friday is big here but they don’t have the day off.  [emoji15] And the sales go all weekend. But they don’t advertise. They offer or not when you go into the store. I found two skirts and a dress at Paule ka. I tried on 50 things to find a few that I thought were great pieces.
> 
> I was also walking by RandP so I  went in to see if they found any of the items that they were finding for me. They will have them this week to ship to me in the US. And I found two bathing suits. One  malachite and one electric blue. Now I’ll just need a pareo or two.
> 
> I have enjoyed this cozy little hotel. The bar staff saves my table every evening, I could get used to this. Champagne and port at the ready and then a few quick steps back to my little flat.
> 
> And this was just the appetizer to my main course in Paris. I will need to come back to London again soon. Luckily it’s an easy trip from Boston.



Sounds like a perfect and very successful jaunt to London! Would you mind sharing the name of your hotel? (if you would feel more comfortable over DM that’s great too!) It sounds so charming and I am currently hunting for somewhere to stay for my March trip.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> View attachment 3887753




Very on-tend and ladies are wearing with high shoes too. Personally, I can't deal with the what socks/tights/none question when it's cold but you look fine. Totally going against what others have said I know but sometimes it's nice to be fashionable and those pants/shoes are totally now (and you have _great_ ankles).


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Love the Versailles totally



Thanks. Brings a smile to my face when I put that jacket and skirt on, because they are so "me".


----------



## Angelian

@Cordeliere
You passed the red-bold-curse to me when I tried to quote you, but here you go on the head shaking emoticon:


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> This is for all of you pondering your winter coats.   I am always jealous during coat talk as there are no coats for me in Florida.  It has been in the high 70s and low 80s.
> 
> Today is my unofficial anniversary.  DH and I met 28 years ago in a coffee shop on the evening before Thanksgiving. This was back in the days before Starbucks.   Alcoholics meet in bars.  Coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.
> 
> We celebrate this date rather than our actual wedding day.   Today we went to see the sunset from the new roof top bar at a hotel that just opened.  Our little city so desperately  needs a high venue to view the sunset over the gulf, but this didn't quite do the job.  The hotel is attached to a new condominium building which totally blocks the sunset view.   It was still fun though and you could still see the marina.   The servers uniforms were the most divine shade of turquoise I have ever seen.   I was thinking about wrestling a bartender to the ground and ripping his shirt off of him.   Just thoughts.  No actions.  There is also a pool on this deck.   DH was saying we should come here for a swim.   To which I said, Why?  We have a pool.   Yeah but ours is not 20 stories up.   The mile high club fantasies get a little more tame at our age.
> 
> The valet parker kept stressing the cost of the parking.  The bartender kept stressing the cost of DH's martini ($16).  I told DH we must not look like we can't afford it.   I suggested if we didn't get a little more respect, we should stroll next door for the allegedly best chocolate martinis in town ($20).  It must have been because the scarf I was wearing was not Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 3887978



A very Happy anniversary to you both


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks. Brings a smile to my face when I put that jacket and skirt on, because they are so "me".



100% agree x 100%


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3888091
> 
> I sewed this shirt!


----------



## Genie27

I love all those pieces especially the Paris Rome skirt. And Versailles - what can I say - I have several of that collection also. 

I think you will rock that pink Seoul. A girly girl would pair it with the BDG. 

Btw, is it a finesse? And what does that term mean?


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> LOL  No, it was not love at first sight for me.   Him, maybe.  As it was Thanksgiving eve, and everyone else was home thawing their turkeys, it was only he and I and his friend in the coffee shop, including all the outside tables.   His friend spotted me coming in  and made some comment to DH,  who made a beeline for counter where I was ordering.
> 
> At this time, I worked in a short term, inpatient rehab  facility for the homeless mentally ill--you know--those people talking to themselves on the street or panhandling to get money for drugs.  At the time of our meeting, the rehab facility had this big guy as a patient who was the neediest human being I had ever met--major league dependent.   When DH came swooshing up behind me, I turned, and at first glance, I thought he was the dependent guy--not a good first impression.
> 
> He asked me how I was, and I replied when the pro forma fine.   I sort of felt obligated to ask him how he was and he replied "Charmed".   DH is really good at flattering smack talk with people in line.  He regularly melts the hearts of cashiers with compliments.   So I got my coffee and went to a table outside.  A minute later he appears and asks to join me.   We talk over coffee and I am still pretty neutral about him.   He could hear the traces of my original Arkansas accent so he is trying to pull up his grandparent's old Tennessee ways to establish a common ground.  At that time, I hated my southern background, so I was kind of negatively impressed, if not down right grossed out.
> 
> When I get ready to leave, he asks for my phone number and I wouldn't give it to him.   Eh, I have to study for a licensing exam and that is going to take every non working minute for the next six months......   Most people would be discouraged by a response that is is the equivalent of "I can't go out with you because I have to wash my hair three times a day for the rest of my life", but DH, being a salesman knew how to deal with rejection.   He gave me his card and said Call me in 6 months when you get past your exam.
> 
> At this point I had just been in CA about a year.   A few weeks earlier, the biggest narcissist in the world and I had just mutually dumped each other.  On Thanksgiving day, I was a bit lonely and had a lot of time before the late Thanksgiving dinner I was invited to.  Since I was on a coffee relapse after a year of a health food regime, eating stuff like wheatgrass, I thought to myself, well he was ok... so I called him and invited him to me meet me for coffee.....As I said, coffee addicts meet in coffee shops.  He had a 6 latte a day habit back then.
> 
> Fast forward, our first date was pretty bad... Saw Steel Magnolias and had dinner and lame conversation.   There probably would not have been a second date if I had not needed someone to drive me back home after oral surgery.   Yes--our second date was he took me to the dentist.   Most people have to work during the day, but as a salesman, he was master of his own schedule.    I was impressed that he was on time to pick me up.  And I remember thinking as we drove the 40 minutes to the oral surgeon that things were easy and comfortable between us.  The conversation was good.   Then he caught me when I fainted after the oral surgery.  Nice move.   That date kind of got him in the game.   My mother came for Christmas and he put the full charm offensive on her.   I was impressed he could charm my slightly thorny mother.   I thought this guy has some skills.
> 
> Then in about March I let a girlfriend stay in my apartment for a week when her home sale closed and her next home purchase was delayed a week.  i stayed with him.  We got along.  Then June we were engaged.  He says I decided we were getting married.  I don't exactly remember it that way, but I also don't remember him asking me.   I liked it that he let me shop for my own ring and call him to come pay for it when I found it.   ha ha   That is probably the prototype for our marriage.   When we got engaged, I never thought we would get married, but I didn't think we wouldn't either.   I just thought, we are engaged and if nothing goes wrong, we will get married.  Talk about one day at a time.  I did like throwing around the term "my fiancee".  So much better than "my husband."
> 
> We got married in October about eleven months after our meeting.  (Later on, his mother told me that we got married on his parents anniversary--weird coincidence.)   Since we had both been married before, we didn't want a big wedding.  In fact we wanted no guests at all, which really ticked his college age daughter off.   On our wedding day, we picked our clothes out of our closet.  I was married in a $10 embroideried white cotton Mexican shirt and skirt.  We had a rent a minister.  We snuck into a meditation garden over looking the ocean.   The hindu facility let people in to mediate but did not allow weddings as people trample their flowers--so we had a 3 person standing meditation that just happen to sound a lot like wedding vows.  The grounds keepers saw what was going on and kindly turned off their leaf blowers as we had our 3 minute wedding over the koa pond.  The wedding was zero stress.  And here we are all these years later.
> 
> So that is how we slid into being married.   One day at a time.  We get along so well.   We enjoy the same things and have the same tastes.  We both have Scottish ancestors and suspect we are probably 5th cousins or something like that as we are so similar.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Happy Black Friday, everyone! I am going to try not to buy anything today,* as I have done some serious damage every other day this week. LOL*.
> 
> Sometimes we go to Canada to escape Thanksgiving, and we are always amused that there are still Black Friday sales after what was just a regular Thursday! So I hope our friends up north enjoy their day also!


----------



## papertiger

dharma said:


> This picture glitch is annoying. My photo was there before I edited my spelling. Now I don’t see it. Let me know if it needs reposting, I’m not sure if everyone is having this issue.





dharma said:


> @Cordeliere what a beautiful love story. DH sounds like a charmer  Thank you for posting!
> 
> @cafecreme15 , I’m trying to be good. But I did fall into a bit of a boot trap. I fell for a pair of Ann D “dress up thrash boots” on NAP and ordered two sizes. The larger are too large but feel great. Lots of room for heavy socks but there is slippage in the heel.  The smaller ones fit perfectly but need a bit of breaking in across the wide part of the foot. Not a lot but a bit. The length is perfect with wiggle room in the toes. I just hate breaking in anything. I feel like as I get older I have very little tolerance for fashion discomfort. So they might go back. But I love them so I’m undecided. The whole outfit in this boot pic is very me and hard to resist.
> View attachment 3888786
> 
> This morning I fell victim to the Bloomies Black Friday and landed black suede SW Lowlands for 20 percent off. Plus I had Bloomies loyalist GCs. So a good deal as the black ones are almost never marked down. They are actually 30 off at Shopbop but sizes were limited and I’m not sure if they run the same as my worn out 50/50’s. Bloomies has many sizes in case I need to swap.
> I am going for a walk now to get some Christmas shopping done. I don’t think it will be so bad in the city as it is in malls. I’d love to see the sweaters you purchase!



I couldn't see anything for a while and found myself Black Friday shopping instead = tPF glitches cost me LOL

Loving the whole the whole modern-lux goth look altogether here. I like the boots a lot.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> On a more fun note, I have to get 'Elsa from Frozen' stuff for my niece. She's three.
> :snowflake:
> 
> I usually get her books and educational toys that she enjoys - an etch-a-sketch, wooden puzzles etc. The last time I visited she pulled out her favourite things from her toy box and I was thrilled to see her pick items that I had sent over. I don't get to see her as often as I'd like, even though I live pretty close by.
> 
> Any thoughts on what else a bright, energetic 3-yo would enjoy?



Sounds like you understand what she likes already


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I boiggt sone prima Donna and some empriente., the Prima  Donna are so comfortable and they are very pretty. But the empriente are even prettier. I was wearing the right size. But I was wearing the chantelle foam tee shirt bras out of laziness.. I was also wearing them out but I didn’t want to buy too many until I lost weight., the bras that I bought today are more supportive and don’t have the padding so they make me look at least a cup size smaller.
> 
> It really is a special treat and perfect for the occasion.. and I never would have known how to accomplish it without the help of you ladies here. So thank you! [emoji8]



So, so glad it worked out so well, thrilled to hear


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I love all those pieces especially the Paris Rome skirt. And Versailles - what can I say - I have several of that collection also.
> 
> I think you will rock that pink Seoul. A girly girl would pair it with the BDG.
> 
> Btw, is it a finesse? And what does that term mean?



Thank you Genie.
The name of the scarf is Brides de Gala en Finesse. It is one of the many, many versions of BdG; one for the girly girls absolutely, as well as the funky girls and the grown up punk girls.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Excellent purchases! You'll get so much use out of the SW boots. And the Ann D boots are so badass! But I understand your hesitation because of comfort. You dont want to have to worry about discomfort when you are rocking them!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you get an amazing mom award! What stamina that must take...I sure couldn't shop in crowds at 3am!
> 
> 
> These are my three options from Ateliers de la Maille. I think I have posted a couple of them here before. I am looking for something classic and versatile that can be dressed down casually and dressed up/professional for work.
> 1) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/...cket-karen.html#/38-colours-steel/50-size-t_1 (in gray)
> 2) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/...igan-perla.html#/74-size-t_2/44-colours-black (in black)
> 3) https://www.ateliersdelamaille.com/en/women/2051-cashmere-jacket-cassy.html (in gray)
> 
> I am leaning toward option 1! I think the little pins on the pockets add a little something unique.



I like the chains on 3 but since I'm trawling through a million posts I will get to hear which you went with. Usually our 'gut' choices are correct.


----------



## EmileH

Wow! Nicole! These are great pieces. Totally jealous of the Seoul cruise jacket but my favorite is the Versailles set. Congrats!!

Genie and Cordie congrats on your editing. 

Cafecreme since I'm checking out tomorrow I think it's safe to say. I'm at the Stafford Hotel. It's a small charming hotel in St James. My expat American now British friend says this is where Americans come when they want to think that London is still like it was years ago. [emoji849] He takes himself a bit too seriously. But it works for me. The rooms are lovely and the service superb. The restaurant and bar are awesome. I wish I could stay longer.

Papertiger yes some stores advertised Black Friday sales in the windows. Paule Ka only told certain people as they entered. It was a private sale. I had received and email so I knew about it. But I thought it was a bit odd that they didn't offer it to the customer paying next to me.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I hear you. Honestly, I cant stand going into department stores anymore. This was a boutique experience. If they don’t hand me a glass of champagne on the way in the door I’m not shopping there anymore. [emoji23]
> 
> We all deserve pretty things. And to feel good about ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> They are all so pretty. I must see if there is a store in Paris to look at them in person. Let us know what you choose.
> 
> All of the things that i chose were so pretty. I tried to be practical. But I bought this set just because.
> 
> View attachment 3889040



LVE


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> I am back at home after the holiday, so here is my delayed Chanel update. Unfortunately the Robot skirt was sent in size up due to a communication error, so it does not fit. I am debating sending it back or altering.
> 
> Seoul pink jacket;
> View attachment 3889676
> 
> View attachment 3889677
> 
> Paris Rome skirt version 2;
> View attachment 3889678
> 
> View attachment 3889679
> 
> Versailles jacquard jacket and skirt;
> View attachment 3889680
> 
> View attachment 3889681
> 
> View attachment 3889682
> 
> View attachment 3889683


I LOVE your selections! Just gorgeous! Can you post pics of Paris Rome skirt when you wear it? Are you going to wear with Seoul jacket?


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> I couldn't see anything for a while and found myself Black Friday shopping instead = tPF glitches cost me LOL
> 
> Loving the whole the whole modern-lux goth look altogether here. I like the boots a lot.



Funny how that works! If I see pictures on TPF it makes me want the item so I shop more. And if I can’t see pictures I shop to distract myself anyway.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! Nicole! These are great pieces. Totally jealous of the Seoul cruise jacket but my favorite is the Versailles set. Congrats!!
> 
> Genie and Cordie congrats on your editing.
> 
> Cafecreme since I'm checking out tomorrow I think it's safe to say. I'm at the Stafford Hotel. It's a small charming hotel in St James. My expat American now British friend says this is where Americans come when they want to think that London is still like it was years ago. [emoji849] He takes himself a bit too seriously. But it works for me. The rooms are lovely and the service superb. The restaurant and bar are awesome. I wish I could stay longer.
> 
> Papertiger yes some stores advertised Black Friday sales in the windows. Paule Ka only told certain people as they entered. It was a private sale. I had received and email so I knew about it. But *I thought it was a bit odd that they didn't offer it to the customer paying next to me*.



That's a bit mean of them. 

Away from sale times, I try to check for promo codes online, some will match promotions in-store too if asked but obviously only if customer knows about them. When did shopping get so complicated?


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> While the rest of you are out shopping, I am home trying to push items out the door.   Momasaurus and PBP are giving me moral support, but I need more.   I can see how silly I am being trying to hang on to stuff I am not using.   Sharing my rationalizations makes me laugh at myself and makes it a bit easier.   By posting my inner dialogues, I am inviting you to laugh at me and ridicule me so that I say to myself  "All right.  I will let it go."
> 
> It is not hard to list things of value that I don't use.   I keep repeating PBP wisdom that it is not enough for something to be pretty, it has to be useful.   I have sold a gavroche and a pair of twillys and it is exciting to sell them and have money coming in instead of going out.   They were just sitting in the drawer, totally unused.   The only issue with selling silks is admitting I made a mistake buying them.   I think everyone goes through trial and error with Hermes and makes color mistakes.
> 
> What is killing me to get rid of is the purses I carried in the early 2000s.   We are talking about entry level designer bags, that I bought used off of ebay.   Not a lot of money invested in them and I got a ton of wear out of them.  (Hear that sigh of relief... Just saying that is helping me.)   I was going to sell them for $20 to $40 on ebay just because I want them to go to a good home.  I don't want them to suffer the indignity of being in a big bin at Goodwill.   Seriously.   How stupid is that???   Cordie, do you hear yourself???
> 
> Just sent DH out the door to goodwill with 30 of his shirts and 3 of my old bags.  He picked up the box and said "Are you sure?  There is a purse in here.  And it is purple."   I shrieked and actually swore at him.   He grabbed the box and ran for the door, realizing his mistake.
> 
> The old inexpensive bags I was going to sell first come down to the table to be photographed.   Photographing them reminds me of everything i loved about them in the first place.   I appreciate the nice leather, the useful dimensions, the great handles, and the comfortable opening size and closures.   I say the following things to myself:
> 
> If I get rid of this, I won't have a red purse.
> 
> I have been wanting another blue bag in a different shade.  This is a great color.  I could carry this.
> 
> I need an over the shoulder bag, and I carried this one a lot and got lots of compliments on it.
> 
> Isn't faux leopard fun?  (This was the easiest one to say naah to).
> 
> This will be a great bag when I am a really old lady and have trouble carrying a bag.  (ha ha  ridiculous huh?)
> 
> 
> The bags all heard these things and recognized their opportunity.   One by one they snuck back upstairs and into my closet.
> 
> 
> Today I forced them all back down to meet their fates.   And it makes me sad that they will be going.   I am telling myself that poor  people need nice bags.  And as DH said in an effort to be supportive, " You (me) should not hog them."
> 
> I have learned a couple of things from this:
> 
> It made it very clear that I am a bag person, not a scarf person.
> 
> It also makes it very clear that there is some number of bags, (12-16) that if I exceed, I can't use them all.   i thought my desire ideal bag number of 12 was very arbitrary, but now I can see the wisdom of it.
> 
> It is making me very very careful about what I let into my closet, because an unused item is too hard to get out.   Breaking up so hard to do.
> 
> I need some TPF vibes to awaken all of those potential buyers out there who are currently money challenged and who would be thrilled to have a really nice leather bag for $30 (including a matching wallet--haha) and draw them to my beloved bags who need new adopted homes.
> 
> I am ashamed and sad, but I did write this post to shame myself into letting these bags go through whatever path they need to take.  Thanks for letting me share my angst.


Always love your posts! 
Ok, maybe you should start by downsizing some other category, rather than bags.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> That is heart breaking.    I have given an Hermes scarf to a friend and she is thrilled with it and wears it a lot.  Of course, it was her colors (not mine) so that made the gifting a success.
> 
> PBP told me that someone will love them more than me.   I am telling myself I have to get them listed so their beloved can find them.   Of course, one just snuck back upstairs.   It was the red one.  In the intense light for photographing, it glowed.   I thought this is stupid.  I am going to sell this beauty and replace it with a rouge h piano that will probably need a resin repair and have mold inside and cost 4 figures.   [B]Where is that head shaking emoticon?[/B]
> 
> Edit:  cursed by the red bold glitch.  Fitting for the post huh?
> 
> I meant to ask how your closet cleaning is going.  Do tell us more.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> So, so stunning on you. It's actually very unusual in so many ways too so maybe that helped. Carres generally have a reputation as being a bit conservative, this is the polar opposite.
> 
> I never expected to like this cw of Appaloosa on me even though it was my favourite cw. After trying on what seemed like _every_ other colour for what seemed like hours I just thought I may as well try it, and all my friends' and SA's expressions said it all even before I looked at the mirror. I would say I still have to be in the right mood to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 3889672


Thank you, PT. That is a beautiful cw and I love your ostrich bag, perfect match


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! Nicole! These are great pieces. Totally jealous of the Seoul cruise jacket but my favorite is the Versailles set. Congrats!!
> 
> Genie and Cordie congrats on your editing.
> 
> Cafecreme since I'm checking out tomorrow I think it's safe to say. I'm at the Stafford Hotel. It's a small charming hotel in St James. My expat American now British friend says this is where Americans come when they want to think that London is still like it was years ago. [emoji849] He takes himself a bit too seriously. But it works for me. The rooms are lovely and the service superb. The restaurant and bar are awesome. I wish I could stay longer.
> 
> Papertiger yes some stores advertised Black Friday sales in the windows. Paule Ka only told certain people as they entered. It was a private sale. I had received and email so I knew about it. But I thought it was a bit odd that they didn't offer it to the customer paying next to me.


It looks so cozy and charming! I've only ever stayed at the Langham before, which I love, but I was thinking I might try and switch it up this time.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! Nicole! These are great pieces. Totally jealous of the Seoul cruise jacket but my favorite is the Versailles set. Congrats!!
> 
> Genie and Cordie congrats on your editing.
> 
> Cafecreme since I'm checking out tomorrow I think it's safe to say. I'm at the Stafford Hotel. It's a small charming hotel in St James. My expat American now British friend says this is where Americans come when they want to think that London is still like it was years ago. [emoji849] He takes himself a bit too seriously. But it works for me. The rooms are lovely and the service superb. The restaurant and bar are awesome. I wish I could stay longer.
> 
> Papertiger yes some stores advertised Black Friday sales in the windows. Paule Ka only told certain people as they entered. It was a private sale. I had received and email so I knew about it. But I thought it was a bit odd that they didn't offer it to the customer paying next to me.



Thank you! I am a really a sucker for sets. 
I am laughing about your friend who takes himself a bit too seriously. This resonates so strongly when thinking of some "friends" of the past...I'm sure you understand  I am so glad that despite being beautiful, accomplished, fabulous and interesting women, members of this group do not take themselves too seriously at all!


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I love all those pieces especially the Paris Rome skirt. And Versailles - what can I say - I have several of that collection also.
> 
> I think you will rock that pink Seoul. A girly girl would pair it with the BDG.
> 
> Btw, is it a finesse? And what does that term mean?



The finesse variations are twists on classics with very fine lines (as though drawn by an ultra-fine mapping pen) they also tend to be in more subtle coordinating colours within the cw


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I am back at home after the holiday, so here is my delayed Chanel update. Unfortunately the Robot skirt was sent in size up due to a communication error, so it does not fit. I am debating sending it back or altering.
> 
> Seoul pink jacket;
> View attachment 3889676
> 
> View attachment 3889677
> 
> Paris Rome skirt version 2;
> View attachment 3889678
> 
> View attachment 3889679
> 
> Versailles jacquard jacket and skirt;
> View attachment 3889680
> 
> View attachment 3889681
> 
> View attachment 3889682
> 
> View attachment 3889683


Congrats on great finds!  Amazed that you found a pink Seoul jacket!  Love the Versailles too.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I am a really a sucker for sets.
> I am laughing about your friend who takes himself a bit too seriously. This resonates so strongly when thinking of some "friends" of the past...I'm sure you understand  I am so glad that despite being beautiful, accomplished, fabulous and interesting women, members of this group do not take themselves too seriously at all!



Life is just too short to overthink things or take things too seriously right?! Sometimes it's just good to be happy and enjoy ourselves. And to be frivolous.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> I LOVE your selections! Just gorgeous! Can you post pics of Paris Rome skirt when you wear it? Are you going to wear with Seoul jacket?



Thank you! I didn't think to do so, but seeing them together they could match.
I am out an about, but here is a photo I have on my IG when wearing another colorway of the Paris Rome skirt.


The matching jacket and skirt on this lighter colorway were actually worn on the runway by a man. Love this.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Congrats on great finds!  Amazed that you found a pink Seoul jacket!  Love the Versailles too.



Thank you! I was also amazed! I found a trick to search worldwide and there were two available in Japan!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. Tonight is my last night in London. I  enjoyed a lovely tea with some new friends. And I  wrapped up a lot of my shopping.
> 
> I’ll post photos when I get hime. Coats were a major focus for me. My coat situation was dire last year. I bought two max Mara coats one black and one camel. They will work with my fox fur collar. And I fell in love with a Prada cashmere coat. So I grabbed that. One Prada mohair sweater as well.
> 
> Black Friday is big here but they don’t have the day off.  [emoji15] And the sales go all weekend. But they don’t advertise. They offer or not when you go into the store. I found two skirts and a dress at Paule ka. I tried on 50 things to find a few that I thought were great pieces.
> 
> I was also walking by RandP so I  went in to see if they found any of the items that they were finding for me. They will have them this week to ship to me in the US. And I found two bathing suits. One  malachite and one electric blue. Now I’ll just need a pareo or two.
> 
> I have enjoyed this cozy little hotel. The bar staff saves my table every evening, I could get used to this. Champagne and port at the ready and then a few quick steps back to my little flat.
> 
> And this was just the appetizer to my main course in Paris. I will need to come back to London again soon. Luckily it’s an easy trip from Boston.


Congrats on all your finds! bathing suits sound like a great success. Oh, I would love an H  pareo also!
Do you need to buy an extra suitcase to get it all home?, lol!


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I am back at home after the holiday, so here is my delayed Chanel update. Unfortunately the Robot skirt was sent in size up due to a communication error, so it does not fit. I am debating sending it back or altering.
> 
> Seoul pink jacket;
> View attachment 3889676
> 
> View attachment 3889677
> 
> Paris Rome skirt version 2;
> View attachment 3889678
> 
> View attachment 3889679
> 
> Versailles jacquard jacket and skirt;
> View attachment 3889680
> 
> View attachment 3889681
> 
> View attachment 3889682
> 
> View attachment 3889683


I love ALL of this Nicole! What great choices.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I was also amazed! I found a trick to search worldwide and there were two available in Japan!


Wow!  That is impressive!  I love my Seoul jacket in black and it is my most worn piece in the closet.  In this climate, it is all year round for the most part.  Having said that, it was 92 here on Thanksgiving!  Not exactly jacket weather.  I was really bummed about that as I can finally wear my things after 6 weeks in a sling.  December is usually cold here so I am waiting!


----------



## MSO13

Hi all, surfacing after a huge work week while knocked down with a killer cold. The cold has moved into my chest so while I’m on the mend, I have that horrible sick voice thing happening. I can’t believe I used to think that was cool when I was younger, I sound like a 3 pack a day smoker 

I am trying to purge from all over the house, we’re bursting with stuff and while I feel I’ve done a good edit on my wardrobe there are definitely things I haven’t used in forever. I find shoes particularly hard to get rid of. I have a little pile going of stuff to list for sale, it’s probably the right time with everyone holiday shopping. I guess I should utilize the new auction listing forum if I get my items listed. 

PbP, so Rigby and Peller bought Intimacy in the US. Have you gone to a US one? I loved Intimacy and bought some great bras but my last visit to RP in the mall wasn’t as good. I bought 2 very pricey bras that have never been love but they are pretty so you know, DH likes them. You’ve inspired be to take on my bra drawer soon. I wear my same fave tee shirt bras to death. And DH hates them. I’m glad you’re enjoying London and hope you have a wonderful time in Paris.

For my Black Friday shopping, I utilized lots of online promos to buy things for my new office and meeting space. I’m going for a more modern aesthetic in very soft feminine shades and lots of metallic. I got a marble table with rose gold veining already and a variety of wood, marble and metal accent pieces. I got a stand up desk which is totally new for me and I really like it. I’m prone to time wasting online (hello, tpf) and this keeps me focused on getting what I need to done. 

I need new warm boots so I’m going to browse for them. I had a few items in shopping carts around the web, a Rick Owens puffer vest but it sold out, a few Stella sweaters and pants but nothing felt like a must have. I have sale alerts for more markdown but mostly I’m just excited for my furniture to come. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend! I’m having another day in bed before donning my elf ensemble and starting on 4 holiday projects this week!


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> Genie and Cordie, I am glad that you have joined us in the closet purge. It feels so good once all of the items are gone, and I agree that anything it takes to get them out the door is worthwhile. Cordie, my husband makes similar comments to yours - while he has no problem critiquing things when I am actively wearing them, as soon as he sees them in the charity pile or being boxed up after being sold he takes a walk down memory lane. "You wore this to xxxx party!", "You have only worn this 2 times!", "You love these shoes" (then I remind him that HE hates them and makes a comment every time I wear them!).  It's sweet, but I tell him when it is definitely not helpful



Very funny!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. Tonight is my last night in London. I  enjoyed a lovely tea with some new friends. And I  wrapped up a lot of my shopping.
> 
> I’ll post photos when I get hime. Coats were a major focus for me. My coat situation was dire last year. I bought two max Mara coats one black and one camel. They will work with my fox fur collar. And I fell in love with a Prada cashmere coat. So I grabbed that. One Prada mohair sweater as well.
> 
> Black Friday is big here but they don’t have the day off.  [emoji15] And the sales go all weekend. But they don’t advertise. They offer or not when you go into the store. I found two skirts and a dress at Paule ka. I tried on 50 things to find a few that I thought were great pieces.
> 
> I was also walking by RandP so I  went in to see if they found any of the items that they were finding for me. They will have them this week to ship to me in the US. And I found two bathing suits. One  malachite and one electric blue. Now I’ll just need a pareo or two.
> 
> I have enjoyed this cozy little hotel. The bar staff saves my table every evening, I could get used to this. Champagne and port at the ready and then a few quick steps back to my little flat.
> 
> And this was just the appetizer to my main course in Paris. I will need to come back to London again soon. Luckily it’s an easy trip from Boston.



"And I found two bathing suits. One malachite and one electric blue."   

Sounds pretty wild and crazy for the queen of neutrals.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Congrats on all your finds! bathing suits sound like a great success. Oh, I would love an H  pareo also!
> Do you need to buy an extra suitcase to get it all home?, lol!



 I always come with a half empty suitcase. The Lingerie is a lot easier to pack than the coats. [emoji23]



MSO13 said:


> Hi all, surfacing after a huge work week while knocked down with a killer cold. The cold has moved into my chest so while I’m on the mend, I have that horrible sick voice thing happening. I can’t believe I used to think that was cool when I was younger, I sound like a 3 pack a day smoker
> 
> I am trying to purge from all over the house, we’re bursting with stuff and while I feel I’ve done a good edit on my wardrobe there are definitely things I haven’t used in forever. I find shoes particularly hard to get rid of. I have a little pile going of stuff to list for sale, it’s probably the right time with everyone holiday shopping. I guess I should utilize the new auction listing forum if I get my items listed.
> 
> PbP, so Rigby and Peller bought Intimacy in the US. Have you gone to a US one? I loved Intimacy and bought some great bras but my last visit to RP in the mall wasn’t as good. I bought 2 very pricey bras that have never been love but they are pretty so you know, DH likes them. You’ve inspired be to take on my bra drawer soon. I wear my same fave tee shirt bras to death. And DH hates them. I’m glad you’re enjoying London and hope you have a wonderful time in Paris.
> 
> For my Black Friday shopping, I utilized lots of online promos to buy things for my new office and meeting space. I’m going for a more modern aesthetic in very soft feminine shades and lots of metallic. I got a marble table with rose gold veining already and a variety of wood, marble and metal accent pieces. I got a stand up desk which is totally new for me and I really like it. I’m prone to time wasting online (hello, tpf) and this keeps me focused on getting what I need to done.
> 
> I need new warm boots so I’m going to browse for them. I had a few items in shopping carts around the web, a Rick Owens puffer vest but it sold out, a few Stella sweaters and pants but nothing felt like a must have. I have sale alerts for more markdown but mostly I’m just excited for my furniture to come.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend! I’m having another day in bed before donning my elf ensemble and starting on 4 holiday projects this week!



We have a RandP in Boston. But the ladies here didn't give it rave reviews. The fitter in London has been with them fir many years. I can see that ones experience would be totally dependent on the skills of the fitter.

Feel better. Happy decorating!


----------



## gracekelly

I guess technically it wasn't Black Friday shopping even though I made the purchase yesterday.  I have been lurking on an Hermes hinge bracelet and scarf for weeks.  I almost lost out on the scarf because it disappeared from the site for a week or so.  I decided that with the popularity of the design and the shopping season getting into full swing, i better make up my mind to do it or either piece could be gone.  I am going to give a shout out to @dharma for posting her scarf on the scarf thread and getting me hooked lol


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> I am back at home after the holiday, so here is my delayed Chanel update. Unfortunately the Robot skirt was sent in size up due to a communication error, so it does not fit. I am debating sending it back or altering.
> 
> Seoul pink jacket;
> View attachment 3889676
> 
> View attachment 3889677
> 
> Paris Rome skirt version 2;
> View attachment 3889678
> 
> View attachment 3889679
> 
> Versailles jacquard jacket and skirt;
> View attachment 3889680
> 
> View attachment 3889681
> 
> View attachment 3889682
> 
> View attachment 3889683



It is all beautiful.  You have great clothes.


----------



## Cordeliere

Angelian said:


> Sending you good vibes Cordie!
> There must be a reason you have not used them right? Maybe trying to find out why can make the decision easier? Of course there is always a pro to find, you bought and were thrilled to use it for a reason, but there seems to be one or more cons. Or perhaps it could help thinking about what would make you more happy: putting it back in rotation by using it OR perhaps make room (in your closet and/or wallet) by buying a new item?
> Good luck, you can do this!



This is good advice.   My first take is that I moved up in brands, but I really should ponder why I won't carry each on.   Maybe I am being unreasonable.

I just listed a scarf that I consider to be beautiful, but it would always be my last choice to wear.   I think with some of these bags, it is the same issue.   I just have a number of others I would prefer to carry.  

I like your idea of room in the wallet.   I have a fairly good sized walk-in and don't need more physical space.   It is a mental space thing.   I think I was scarred by disposing of my mother's and DH's mother's things at their deaths.   I like the idea of continuing to get rid of stuff until I just have a few boxes at the end.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Always love your posts!
> Ok, maybe you should start by downsizing some other category, rather than bags.



I have already downsized everything else.   This is where I bite the bullet.


----------



## gracekelly

@Cordeliere I have had the internal debate with myself over numerous designer bags that i no long wear.  I refuse to give them away either to charity or for very little money on eBay.  I went through the same dilemma with some boots that i could no long wear and I did try to sell them as they were brand new. After I broke my leg, several years ago, they just did not fit.   I had no takers and those went to charity.  I gave my nieces a ton of bags and if I give them any more, they will probably think I need to be locked up.  I went through my closet yesterday in a limited way and of course I found tee shirts and blouses that I have not worn in a long time or never wore at all!  I will have to bite the bullet on them and say goodbye to them, but not just yet lol!


----------



## papertiger

Speaking of London hotels I went to a customisation event at the Connaught last week. I haven't been there for a while. Another great option for serious West End shoppers.

My Black Friday-esque spending has actually saved my money rather than buying stuff I never thought of before.

I bought some Georg Jensen earrings I'd always wanted, large black enamel/silver daisy clips for almost 60% off




Handmade silver buckle and leather belt for DH at 70% off also from Georg Jensen too




I don't remember a sale like this before. It was more like I kept forgetting about these, I think I would have been a bit upset had I bought them at full price first. I missed out on the med silver photo frames (also 70% off) I would have loved to have bought one for my mother.

DH bought me this cotton velvet 'suit' in the floral cw. It's from Boden and I'll probably wear it to work in the Spring as cotton velvet sounds a bit chilly for now.  30% off but my sister gave me a promo code for a further 10% (if ever Boden had a VIP customer it would be her) so DH got away pretty lucky LOL. I have no idea why I want a velvet suit but I really do, I just don't want to pay Gucci prices for one. I was going to get the olive green silk velvet but it's a bit _too_ 2017, I'm hoping the floral is retro enough to not date (if you know what I mean?)

It's this colour option




with the addition of the trousers/pants this is what the suit looks like:




I also bought some Gucci Vegas loafers the week before for an interview (at only 10% off - but off the old price before the price increase, so kinda like 30% off the now Gucci price). I didn't get the job but I'm not sure I wanted it enough, it would have meant moving again and a lot more work...I'll move up like a knight on a chess board, no worries.




Press to enlarge pics.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> @Cordeliere I have had the internal debate with myself over numerous designer bags that i no long wear.  I refuse to give them away either to charity or for very little money on eBay.  I went through the same dilemma with some boots that i could no long wear and I did try to sell them as they were brand new. After I broke my leg, several years ago, they just did not fit.   I had no takers and those went to charity.  I gave my nieces a ton of bags and if I give them any more, they will probably think I need to be locked up.  I went through my closet yesterday in a limited way and of course I found tee shirts and blouses that I have not worn in a long time or never wore at all!  I will have to bite the bullet on them and say goodbye to them, but not just yet lol!



Our experiences sound so similar.   The things I am having trouble getting rid of are ones that I want them to go to someone who will love them.   It is not about the money although it would discouraging to have to give a number of boots to charity.     

And yes, two years ago during the clothes purge , I sent a friend's four daughters 4 boxes of clothes that I thought they would like.   I was glad to hear that they had serious negotiations over who got what.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Speaking of London hotels I went to a customisation event at the Connaught last week. I haven't been there for a while. Another great option for serious West End shoppers.
> 
> My Black Friday-esque spending has actually saved my money rather than buying stuff I never thought of before.
> 
> I bought some Georg Jensen earrings I'd always wanted, large black enamel/silver daisy clips for almost 60% off
> 
> View attachment 3889713
> 
> 
> Handmade silver buckle and leather belt for DH at 70% off also from Georg Jensen too
> 
> View attachment 3889714
> 
> 
> I don't remember a sale like this before. It was more like I kept forgetting about these, I think I would have been a bit upset had I bought them at full price first. I missed out on the med silver photo frames (also 70% off) I would have loved to have bought one for my mother.
> 
> DH bought me this cotton velvet 'suit' in the floral cw. It's from Boden and I'll probably wear it to work in the Spring as cotton velvet sounds a bit chilly for now.  30% off but my sister gave me a promo code for a further 10% (if ever Boden had a VIP customer it would be her) so DH got away pretty lucky LOL. I have no idea why I want a velvet suit but I really do, I just don't want to pay Gucci prices for one. I was going to get the olive green silk velvet but it's a bit _too_ 2017, I'm hoping the floral is retro enough to not date (if you know what I mean?)
> 
> It's this colour option
> 
> View attachment 3889731
> 
> 
> with the addition of the trousers/pants this is what the suit looks like:
> 
> View attachment 3889732
> 
> 
> I also bought some Gucci Vegas loafers the week before for an interview (at only 10% off - but off the old price before the price increase, so kinda like 30% off the now Gucci price. I didn't get the job but I'm not sure I wanted it enough, it would have meant moving again and a lot more work...I'll move up like a knight on a chess board, no worries.
> 
> View attachment 3889739
> 
> 
> Press to enlarge pics.



I am so impressed with those of you who work the promotions well.   Smart shoppers you are.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Our experiences sound so similar.   The things I am having trouble getting rid of are ones that I want them to go to someone who will love them.   It is not about the money although it would discouraging to have to give a number of boots to charity.
> 
> And yes, two years ago during the clothes purge , I sent a friend's four daughters 4 boxes of clothes that I thought they would like.   I was glad to hear that they had serious negotiations over who got what.



Haha!  My SIL handled that negotiation.    I sent the box to my eldest niece, but her mother was at her home when she opened it and took out some things for herself and the other two girls.  My elder niece did end up with the better pieces like MiuMiu, Prada and Etro.    I looked at many of my bags a couple of months ago and made a point of pulling out a few to wear.  I told myself that it was pretty stupid not to give them an airing.  I have some great Tod's and Gucci bags and I really need to wear them.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> I have already downsized everything else.   This is where I bite the bullet.


Ah. I see. 
Are you selling that lovely jardin anglais in the pastels CW? 
If so, curious why you never reached for it.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> That is heart breaking.    I have given an Hermes scarf to a friend and she is thrilled with it and wears it a lot.  Of course, it was her colors (not mine) so that made the gifting a success.
> 
> PBP told me that someone will love them more than me.   I am telling myself I have to get them listed so their beloved can find them.   Of course, one just snuck back upstairs.   It was the red one.  In the intense light for photographing, it glowed.   I thought this is stupid.  I am going to sell this beauty and replace it with a rouge h piano that will probably need a resin repair and have mold inside and cost 4 figures.   Where is that head shaking emoticon?
> 
> Edit:  cursed by the red bold glitch.  Fitting for the post huh?
> 
> I meant to ask how your closet cleaning is going.  Do tell us more.


Great stories. Yes, you are a bag person more than a scarf person. I am the opposite but my training in bag adoration is really coming along!! If 12 is a good number for a collection, well I am over limit just in the H department.

DH noticing the purple purse was so adorable. He was afraid you had lost your mind.

Photography can be dangerous. I just put a few scarves back in the closet because they looked so damned pretty when I was taking their pictures for listing. 

Keep your red bag until you get that Rouge H piano (without mold!).


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> I am back at home after the holiday, so here is my delayed Chanel update. Unfortunately the Robot skirt was sent in size up due to a communication error, so it does not fit. I am debating sending it back or altering.
> 
> Seoul pink jacket;
> View attachment 3889676
> 
> View attachment 3889677
> 
> Paris Rome skirt version 2;
> View attachment 3889678
> 
> View attachment 3889679
> 
> Versailles jacquard jacket and skirt;
> View attachment 3889680
> 
> View attachment 3889681
> 
> View attachment 3889682
> 
> View attachment 3889683


These pieces are fabulous!


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Funny how that works! If I see pictures on TPF it makes me want the item so I shop more. And if I can’t see pictures I shop to distract myself anyway.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Ah. I see.
> Are you selling that lovely jardin anglais in the pastels CW?
> If so, curious why you never reached for it.



Yes that is me.    I have spent the last 4 months trying to figure out my relationship to Hermes orange and the closely related orangish gold.   My perceptual process is being drawn to detail rather that looking at the big picture.  So if there are any colors in a scarf that I don't like, my eye goes there first.   

So while this is primarily a lavender scarf, my eye goes to the gold in the grass.  When I see that scarf from across the room, I do see the whole picture and LOVE it.  When it put it on, I see gold grass.  So sad.   So I finally decided it would be the last scarf in my drawer I would reach for and I should let it go.  

I am selling my Under the Waves moussie for the same reason.  I adore blue and purple beyond belief, but when it put it on, all I see is the yellow between the turtles scales and in the coral.   To repeat myself--so sad.  

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I didn't think to do so, but seeing them together they could match.
> I am out an about, but here is a photo I have on my IG when wearing another colorway of the Paris Rome skirt.
> View attachment 3889702
> 
> The matching jacket and skirt on this lighter colorway were actually worn on the runway by a man. Love this.
> View attachment 3889712


Looks great on you. This was on sale last Dec at my local Chanel. I didn’t try it on because the matching jacket wasn’t available, have regretted ever since.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Great stories. Yes, you are a bag person more than a scarf person. I am the opposite but my training in bag adoration is really coming along!! If 12 is a good number for a collection, well I am over limit just in the H department.
> 
> DH noticing the purple purse was so adorable. He was afraid you had lost your mind.
> 
> Photography can be dangerous. I just put a few scarves back in the closet because they looked so damned pretty when I was taking their pictures for listing.
> 
> Keep your red bag until you get that Rouge H piano (without mold!).



Do you use all of your bags?   Do you have to work not to neglect some?  I don't consider 12 to be a universal number.   It is just my lazy max that I can use without working at it.    

Lately I am asking myself this question when I consider a bag.   If I bought this bag, would it cause me to stop using another bag?

DH felt very affirmed by your comment.


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> Do you use all of your bags?   Do you have to work not to neglect some?  I don't consider 12 to be a universal number.   It is just my lazy max that I can use without working at it.
> 
> Lately I am asking myself this question when I consider a bag.   If I bought this bag, would it cause me to stop using another bag?
> 
> DH felt very affirmed by your comment.



I know that these quantity of bags/rules are very on trend but honestly there is no perfect number of bags for all and it can certainly change with lifestyle. When I was younger, I would buy a splurge mid range bag and carry it every day for 6 months or a year. I didn’t worry about leathers, colors, casual, dressy, too big, too small for my frame. I just loved it and it carried my stuff so it worked. 

To be honest, I never cared about that stuff before tPF and I really don’t spend a lot of time thinking about it still. I buy bags that I love, a few have been impulsive and a few have had to go to new homes because I bought in the moment and not for the long term. I still buy weird bags that everyone hates (google Chanel Girl Bag-I love it) 

I think your question about if I buy this, will I stop carrying that is interesting. I have found that I reach a point where I know I don’t need anything new because I have several options to carry on the regular. I got it in my head that I needed a big leather black bag, like a Birkin 35 or a Bolide 35 because my black bags are smaller and in Hermes Swift leather so I don’t want to abuse them. I pulled out my Birkin 30 and carried it for a straight week and it was great. It made me happy to use it, it doesn’t hold my tablet but that is why I bought a Herbag though I find the closure fiddly and a bit annoying. Thank god it has the outside pocket. Anyway, it turns out I don’t need a new big leather black bag-I just want one  which is a whole different story. Currently I’m telling myself that the K35 Matte Black Alligator with Palladium my SA let me fondle a few months ago will be my goal black bag and until I can make that happen-I will carry what I have!

Right now there are many more bags on the want list than the need list. I was lucky enough to get to do a special order from Hermes and though it may take 2 years I’m going to try to wait at least a year before adding anything else. 

I also have a whole category of my wardrobe devoted to things that I love that I want to hang onto. These include clutches for the gala going life that I have never had, high heels for the feet I used to have, evening gowns for when I went to weddings all the time as a guest, a few nice suits for the 2 times a decade I need one etc. If you’re not short of space and looking at these things makes you happy, I say keep them. Not everything needs to find a new home, after all it’s perfect home might be with the person who loved it so much they kept it safe all these years!


----------



## MSO13

papertiger said:


> Speaking of London hotels I went to a customisation event at the Connaught last week. I haven't been there for a while. Another great option for serious West End shoppers.
> 
> My Black Friday-esque spending has actually saved my money rather than buying stuff I never thought of before.
> 
> I bought some Georg Jensen earrings I'd always wanted, large black enamel/silver daisy clips for almost 60% off
> 
> View attachment 3889713
> 
> 
> Handmade silver buckle and leather belt for DH at 70% off also from Georg Jensen too
> 
> View attachment 3889714
> 
> 
> I don't remember a sale like this before. It was more like I kept forgetting about these, I think I would have been a bit upset had I bought them at full price first. I missed out on the med silver photo frames (also 70% off) I would have loved to have bought one for my mother.
> 
> DH bought me this cotton velvet 'suit' in the floral cw. It's from Boden and I'll probably wear it to work in the Spring as cotton velvet sounds a bit chilly for now.  30% off but my sister gave me a promo code for a further 10% (if ever Boden had a VIP customer it would be her) so DH got away pretty lucky LOL. I have no idea why I want a velvet suit but I really do, I just don't want to pay Gucci prices for one. I was going to get the olive green silk velvet but it's a bit _too_ 2017, I'm hoping the floral is retro enough to not date (if you know what I mean?)
> 
> It's this colour option
> 
> View attachment 3889731
> 
> 
> with the addition of the trousers/pants this is what the suit looks like:
> 
> View attachment 3889732
> 
> 
> I also bought some Gucci Vegas loafers the week before for an interview (at only 10% off - but off the old price before the price increase, so kinda like 30% off the now Gucci price). I didn't get the job but I'm not sure I wanted it enough, it would have meant moving again and a lot more work...I'll move up like a knight on a chess board, no worries.
> 
> View attachment 3889739
> 
> 
> Press to enlarge pics.



Love the Boden suit, you are inspiring me to break out my DVN leopard velvet suit soon. I’ve worn both pieces as separates but I might be able to rock the full look soon.


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> Love the Boden suit, you are inspiring me to break out my DVN leopard velvet suit soon. I’ve worn both pieces as separates but I might be able to rock the full look soon.



Sometimes you just gotta go for it


----------



## Katel

Cordeliere said:


> Yes that is me.    I have spent the last 4 months trying to figure out my relationship to Hermes orange and the closely related orangish gold.   My perceptual process is being drawn to detail rather that looking at the big picture.  So if there are any colors in a scarf that I don't like, my eye goes there first.
> 
> So while this is primarily a lavender scarf, my eye goes to the gold in the grass.  When I see that scarf from across the room, I do see the whole picture and LOVE it.  When it put it on, I see gold grass.  So sad.   So I finally decided it would be the last scarf in my drawer I would reach for and I should let it go.
> 
> I am selling my Under the Waves moussie for the same reason.  I adore blue and purple beyond belief, but when it put it on, all I see is the yellow between the turtles scales and in the coral.   To repeat myself--so sad.
> 
> Thanks for asking.



I am exactly the same with these colors in a scarf. My eye goes right to it and I don't want to wear it.

I give you (and all purgers) credit - at least you are going through your closet and making the effort. I started then I could not bear it when I got to the silks and I had to stop for a bit.
I am gearing up for the clothing. OH what a enormous load of stuff not worn - egads.


----------



## Katel

@papertiger I love that suit too. So much. 

Exciting congrats to @nicole0612 and @Pocketbook Pup - wonderful new beauties.

And a big huzzah to everyone who've found happy new deals/treats.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Yes that is me.    I have spent the last 4 months trying to figure out my relationship to Hermes orange and the closely related orangish gold.   My perceptual process is being drawn to detail rather that looking at the big picture.  So if there are any colors in a scarf that I don't like, my eye goes there first.
> 
> So while this is primarily a lavender scarf, my eye goes to the gold in the grass.  When I see that scarf from across the room, I do see the whole picture and LOVE it.  When it put it on, I see gold grass.  So sad.   So I finally decided it would be the last scarf in my drawer I would reach for and I should let it go.
> 
> I am selling my Under the Waves moussie for the same reason.  I adore blue and purple beyond belief, but when it put it on, all I see is the yellow between the turtles scales and in the coral.   To repeat myself--so sad.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


I understand that. I have one scarf that is mostly blue but I tend to "see" the orange bits, and that bugs me!


----------



## gracekelly

MSO13 said:


> Love the Boden suit, you are inspiring me to break out my DVN leopard velvet suit soon. I’ve worn both pieces as separates but I might be able to rock the full look soon.





papertiger said:


> Sometimes you just gotta go for it



Leopard is forever.  I bought a leopard faux fur jacket with black leather trim made by See by Chloe several years ago.  I live for the 30 seconds of cold weather when I can wear it.  There is something about leopard that makes you feel like a really cool person because you are engaging your nerve to wear it.  It isn't for the shy!  I think I would wear the leopard suit as separates for the most part, but you never know, the right occasion might demand the full monty!


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> my Under the Waves moussie for the same reason. I adore blue and purple beyond belief, but when it put it on, all I see is the yellow between the turtles scales and in the coral. To repeat myself--so sad.


Which one is this, Cordie? 

Interesting thing about my detox - as I got dressed this evening, I found/culled two pairs of shoes that I have hardly worn, and a few cardi-wraps and tops to add to my listings. 

The other thing I found helpful is to take them into the office, rather than in the closet. Makes the breakup a bit easier.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> *Which one is this, Cordie? *
> 
> Interesting thing about my detox - as I got dressed this evening, I found/culled two pairs of shoes that I have hardly worn, and a few cardi-wraps and tops to add to my listings.
> 
> The other thing I found helpful is to take them into the office, rather than in the closet. Makes the breakup a bit easier.



This one.  I have never posted pics of it here because I have never worn it.


----------



## cafecreme15

MSO13 said:


> Hi all, surfacing after a huge work week while knocked down with a killer cold. The cold has moved into my chest so while I’m on the mend, I have that horrible sick voice thing happening. I can’t believe I used to think that was cool when I was younger, I sound like a 3 pack a day smoker
> 
> I am trying to purge from all over the house, we’re bursting with stuff and while I feel I’ve done a good edit on my wardrobe there are definitely things I haven’t used in forever. I find shoes particularly hard to get rid of. I have a little pile going of stuff to list for sale, it’s probably the right time with everyone holiday shopping. I guess I should utilize the new auction listing forum if I get my items listed.
> 
> PbP, so Rigby and Peller bought Intimacy in the US. Have you gone to a US one? I loved Intimacy and bought some great bras but my last visit to RP in the mall wasn’t as good. I bought 2 very pricey bras that have never been love but they are pretty so you know, DH likes them. You’ve inspired be to take on my bra drawer soon. I wear my same fave tee shirt bras to death. And DH hates them. I’m glad you’re enjoying London and hope you have a wonderful time in Paris.
> 
> For my Black Friday shopping, I utilized lots of online promos to buy things for my new office and meeting space. I’m going for a more modern aesthetic in very soft feminine shades and lots of metallic. I got a marble table with rose gold veining already and a variety of wood, marble and metal accent pieces. I got a stand up desk which is totally new for me and I really like it. I’m prone to time wasting online (hello, tpf) and this keeps me focused on getting what I need to done.
> 
> I need new warm boots so I’m going to browse for them. I had a few items in shopping carts around the web, a Rick Owens puffer vest but it sold out, a few Stella sweaters and pants but nothing felt like a must have. I have sale alerts for more markdown but mostly I’m just excited for my furniture to come.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend! I’m having another day in bed before donning my elf ensemble and starting on 4 holiday projects this week!


So sorry you’re not feeling well! I hope you feel better soon. Your furniture finds sounds marvelous - especially that marble table with rose gold vein! [emoji7]



Cordeliere said:


> This is good advice.   My first take is that I moved up in brands, but I really should ponder why I won't carry each on.   Maybe I am being unreasonable.
> 
> I just listed a scarf that I consider to be beautiful, but it would always be my last choice to wear.   I think with some of these bags, it is the same issue.   I just have a number of others I would prefer to carry.
> 
> I like your idea of room in the wallet.   I have a fairly good sized walk-in and don't need more physical space.   It is a mental space thing.   I think I was scarred by disposing of my mother's and DH's mother's things at their deaths.   I like the idea of continuing to get rid of stuff until I just have a few boxes at the end.


Doing a big closet purge is difficult and can be unexpectedly emotionally. But it feels so much better once it is done!



papertiger said:


> Speaking of London hotels I went to a customisation event at the Connaught last week. I haven't been there for a while. Another great option for serious West End shoppers.
> 
> My Black Friday-esque spending has actually saved my money rather than buying stuff I never thought of before.
> 
> I bought some Georg Jensen earrings I'd always wanted, large black enamel/silver daisy clips for almost 60% off
> 
> View attachment 3889713
> 
> 
> Handmade silver buckle and leather belt for DH at 70% off also from Georg Jensen too
> 
> View attachment 3889714
> 
> 
> I don't remember a sale like this before. It was more like I kept forgetting about these, I think I would have been a bit upset had I bought them at full price first. I missed out on the med silver photo frames (also 70% off) I would have loved to have bought one for my mother.
> 
> DH bought me this cotton velvet 'suit' in the floral cw. It's from Boden and I'll probably wear it to work in the Spring as cotton velvet sounds a bit chilly for now.  30% off but my sister gave me a promo code for a further 10% (if ever Boden had a VIP customer it would be her) so DH got away pretty lucky LOL. I have no idea why I want a velvet suit but I really do, I just don't want to pay Gucci prices for one. I was going to get the olive green silk velvet but it's a bit _too_ 2017, I'm hoping the floral is retro enough to not date (if you know what I mean?)
> 
> It's this colour option
> 
> View attachment 3889731
> 
> 
> with the addition of the trousers/pants this is what the suit looks like:
> 
> View attachment 3889732
> 
> 
> I also bought some Gucci Vegas loafers the week before for an interview (at only 10% off - but off the old price before the price increase, so kinda like 30% off the now Gucci price). I didn't get the job but I'm not sure I wanted it enough, it would have meant moving again and a lot more work...I'll move up like a knight on a chess board, no worries.
> 
> View attachment 3889739
> 
> 
> Press to enlarge pics.



Great Black Friday finds!! And I will check out the Connaught too. I’ve heard of it, but never been. Are they famous for their afternoon tea or something?


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Very on-tend and ladies are wearing with high shoes too. Personally, I can't deal with the what socks/tights/none question when it's cold but you look fine. Totally going against what others have said I know but sometimes it's nice to be fashionable and those pants/shoes are totally now (and you have _great_ ankles).



You made me smile PT -thank you!


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> So sorry you’re not feeling well! I hope you feel better soon. Your furniture finds sounds marvelous - especially that marble table with rose gold vein! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> Doing a big closet purge is difficult and can be unexpectedly emotionally. But it feels so much better once it is done!
> 
> 
> 
> Great Black Friday finds!! And I will check out the Connaught too. I’ve heard of it, but never been. *Are they famous for their afternoon tea or something?*



Afternoon tea is more Claridges, absolutely beautiful and very art deco http://www.claridges.co.uk/mayfair-restaurants-bars/london-afternoon-tea/ 

The Connaught has been done up in a contemporary way but unlike most places newly decorated, where you feel as though the heart was ripped out it still feels opulent, quite buzzing and fashionable too.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Do you use all of your bags?   Do you have to work not to neglect some?  I don't consider 12 to be a universal number.   It is just my lazy max that I can use without working at it.
> 
> Lately I am asking myself this question when I consider a bag.   If I bought this bag, would it cause me to stop using another bag?
> 
> DH felt very affirmed by your comment.


Haha. It is so easy to make men feel good about themselves, isn't it?
That is a good question when considering getting a bag. You are so thoughtful and I am so impulsive! But yes, I do use all my bags! A year ago I made a little chart to track that, and I was doing fine, so I stopped keeping track after about 5 months. Some are more formal and get less use, some are summery, but I don't think any really duplicate others, even my 2 BBKs because one is sellier and sharp, the other retourne and slouchy and was a rescue. I do have a red bag from Marco Massaccesi that I need to get into rotation now that it's holiday time. It's been neglected.


----------



## momasaurus

MSO13 said:


> I know that these quantity of bags/rules are very on trend but honestly there is no perfect number of bags for all and it can certainly change with lifestyle. When I was younger, I would buy a splurge mid range bag and carry it every day for 6 months or a year. I didn’t worry about leathers, colors, casual, dressy, too big, too small for my frame. I just loved it and it carried my stuff so it worked.
> 
> To be honest, I never cared about that stuff before tPF and I really don’t spend a lot of time thinking about it still. I buy bags that I love, a few have been impulsive and a few have had to go to new homes because I bought in the moment and not for the long term. I still buy weird bags that everyone hates (google Chanel Girl Bag-I love it)
> 
> I think your question about if I buy this, will I stop carrying that is interesting. I have found that I reach a point where I know I don’t need anything new because I have several options to carry on the regular. I got it in my head that I needed a big leather black bag, like a Birkin 35 or a Bolide 35 because my black bags are smaller and in Hermes Swift leather so I don’t want to abuse them. I pulled out my Birkin 30 and carried it for a straight week and it was great. It made me happy to use it, it doesn’t hold my tablet but that is why I bought a Herbag though I find the closure fiddly and a bit annoying. Thank god it has the outside pocket. Anyway, it turns out I don’t need a new big leather black bag-I just want one  which is a whole different story. Currently I’m telling myself that the K35 Matte Black Alligator with Palladium my SA let me fondle a few months ago will be my goal black bag and until I can make that happen-I will carry what I have!
> 
> Right now there are many more bags on the want list than the need list. I was lucky enough to get to do a special order from Hermes and though it may take 2 years I’m going to try to wait at least a year before adding anything else.
> 
> I also have a whole category of my wardrobe devoted to things that I love that I want to hang onto. These include clutches for the gala going life that I have never had, high heels for the feet I used to have, evening gowns for when I went to weddings all the time as a guest, a few nice suits for the 2 times a decade I need one etc. If you’re not short of space and looking at these things makes you happy, I say keep them. Not everything needs to find a new home, after all it’s perfect home might be with the person who loved it so much they kept it safe all these years!


OK drooling over the thought of a black matte aligator K with palladium!!!!!!!!, but I hear you about keeping things, if you have room, for those sentimental reasons. Sometimes we need measuring sticks for ourselves, right? Now as to need vs want......I can't go there!


----------



## papertiger

Well it's here, DH's early Christmas present to me. It fits, I like it, DH loves it, cats like it, I'm keeping it. Obviously I didn't actually _need_ it, though somehow I've missed out buying a velvet, floral suit before. I probably wouldn't wear a scarf with the whole suit so try to ignore (just wanted to see it with Into the Canadian Wild). Maybe a skinny mink one or a slim Gucci tie and high 1970s style boots (H has Penny?) and fists full of silver rings for Christmas, we shall see.

Apologies for the B&W photo, DH often thinks more aesthetically rather than helpfully.


----------



## Cordeliere

Enjoying all the fun clothes.  Leopard.  Floral velvet.


Also enjoyed the link to Claridges.  Hotel architecture is so opulent.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Well it's here, DH's early Christmas present to me. It fits, I like it, DH loves it, cats like it, I'm keeping it. Obviously I didn't actually _need_ it, though somehow I've missed out buying a velvet, floral suit before. I probably wouldn't wear a scarf with the whole suit so try to ignore (just wanted to see it with Into the Canadian Wild). Maybe a skinny mink one or a slim Gucci tie and high 1970s style boots (H has Penny?) and fists full of silver rings for Christmas, we shall see.
> 
> Apologies for the B&W photo, DH often thinks more aesthetically rather than helpfully.
> 
> View attachment 3890093



Love it - even your cat likes it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The only yellow and silver in my wardrobe.  I am so ill at ease with these colors but I think I managed to incorporate them into an outfit I can live with and like, with my skin tone which typically forbids silver and yellow!


----------



## EmileH

Hi ladies. I’m in Paris. [emoji2]


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> This one.  I have never posted pics of it here because I have never worn it.
> 
> View attachment 3889880
> 
> 
> View attachment 3889881


Such a lovely moussie. Sorry to hear it didn’t work for you.



Cookiefiend said:


> You made me smile PT -thank you!


PT is right, your pants/shoes combo are on trend. It made me smile to see it. Please continue to share your outfits with us.


----------



## Dwviera

Cool thread


----------



## Moirai

MSO13 said:


> Love the Boden suit, you are inspiring me to break out my DVN leopard velvet suit soon. I’ve worn both pieces as separates but I might be able to rock the full look soon.





papertiger said:


> Well it's here, DH's early Christmas present to me. It fits, I like it, DH loves it, cats like it, I'm keeping it. Obviously I didn't actually _need_ it, though somehow I've missed out buying a velvet, floral suit before. I probably wouldn't wear a scarf with the whole suit so try to ignore (just wanted to see it with Into the Canadian Wild). Maybe a skinny mink one or a slim Gucci tie and high 1970s style boots (H has Penny?) and fists full of silver rings for Christmas, we shall see.
> 
> Apologies for the B&W photo, DH often thinks more aesthetically rather than helpfully.
> 
> View attachment 3890093


PT and MrsO, you both are so cool and can totally rock these outfits!



HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3890129
> 
> The only yellow and silver in my wardrobe.  I am so ill at ease with these colors but I think I managed to incorporate them into an outfit I can live with and like, with my skin tone which typically forbids silver and yellow!


Very pretty outfit!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. I’m in Paris. [emoji2]


Enjoy!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Keep the red one.
> 
> Some of my things are going back in. But I suspect it will make the next round of cuts. Others will be replaced by things that I will enjoy wearing more.
> 
> I absolutely hated looking in my closet last year and feeling like I had tons of clothes, hating everything that fit me, and being unable to wear what I loved due to size.
> 
> My newer things are either knit/stretch or cut generously. It’s a nice feeling to enjoy wearing nice things again.




Have been thinking about this post.   You are an inspiration to us all that you faced the demon in the closet and slayed it.  You didn't like what you saw and you did something about it.  Now look at all you fab outfits.

I bought a ipad mini so I could do the Stylebook ap.  It came Friday.   I won't let myself open it until I finish the other tasks on my plate  (like ebay listings, online ordering, and filing) for the next few days.  I know once I start with Stylebook I will be totally absorbed for a long time.   Plus I always hate the learning curve with new technology.   Plan to do a minor re org of the closet before launching into it also.  Anyway, thanks for all of your inspiration.


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3890129
> 
> The only yellow and silver in my wardrobe.  I am so ill at ease with these colors but I think I managed to incorporate them into an outfit I can live with and like, with my skin tone which typically forbids silver and yellow!



I think you look lovely. Do you have a more naturally warm (golden) colouring? 

I was convinced I couldn't wear any yellow except perhaps yolk but a tPFer made me try her acid yellow H shawl. I went from sceptic to convert.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. I’m in Paris. [emoji2]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

papertiger said:


> I think you look lovely. Do you have a more naturally warm (golden) colouring?
> 
> I was convinced I couldn't wear any yellow except perhaps yolk but a tPFer made me try her acid yellow H shawl. I went from sceptic to convert.



VERY yellowy skin, yeah.  Yellow, beige, orange, rust, warm greens, etc....all make me look totally ill.
But thank you! Just a splash of this acid yellow in my tunic is about my limit I think~!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Moirai said:


> Very pretty outfit!



Thank you thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> PT and MrsO, you both are so cool and can totally rock these outfits!
> 
> 
> Very pretty outfit!



Thank you, I will try my best. 



Cookiefiend said:


> Love it - even your cat likes it!



He loves cashmere and velvet that little baby, gotta keep that fine fur away from it though.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. I’m in Paris. [emoji2]



I’m jealous!  Spectacular city!


----------



## EmileH

Ok yeah. London is great. Paris is heaven.  My room overlooks a little courtyard. I’m keeping these windows open all night. The air and the views are amazing. And you women of a certain age will agree- the crisp air in the middle of the night will be divine.


----------



## Moirai

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3890129
> 
> The only yellow and silver in my wardrobe.  I am so ill at ease with these colors but I think I managed to incorporate them into an outfit I can live with and like, with my skin tone which typically forbids silver and yellow!





papertiger said:


> I think you look lovely. Do you have a more naturally warm (golden) colouring?
> 
> I was convinced I couldn't wear any yellow except perhaps yolk but a tPFer made me try her acid yellow H shawl. I went from sceptic to convert.


I stay away from yellow too but have to add that one of my favorite tops is a yellow silk St. John top with delicate ruffles down the front.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok yeah. London is great. Paris is heaven.  My room overlooks a little courtyard. I’m keeping these windows open all night. The air and the views are amazing. And you women of a certain age will agree- the crisp air in the middle of the night will be divine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890145



Beautiful! To me, London feels like home and Paris feels like a heavenly fairytale. That city literally NEVER gets old no matter how many times I go. Have the best time and can’t want to hear about your Parisian escapades!


----------



## scarf1

As much as I enjoy London, there is something just special about Paris!


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3890129
> 
> The only yellow and silver in my wardrobe.  I am so ill at ease with these colors but I think I managed to incorporate them into an outfit I can live with and like, with my skin tone which typically forbids silver and yellow!



That’s a cool yellow! Almost acid green? Hermes anise maybe? Great outfit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. I’m in Paris. [emoji2]



Enjoy!! Looking forward to your "finds" & your wonderful Cartier piece of jewelry if I remember correctly


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> That’s a cool yellow! Almost acid green? Hermes anise maybe? Great outfit



Thank you!
I’m still undecided whether I fit into this thread because my fashion is not all luxury brands, for sure, and mostly second hand! I don’t know if my idea of having fun with styling fashion overlaps that much with a Hermès crowd.....  I aspire to grow up to be like you ladies though!!!!  A few less children pulling on me and at me 24/7, and a bit of progress on our mortgage and maybe even finishing grad school and getting a job, and then i am ready to run with the big girls!


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The only yellow and silver in my wardrobe.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> VERY yellowy skin, yeah. Yellow, beige, orange, rust, warm greens, etc....all make me look totally ill.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m still undecided whether I fit into this thread



You have a fantastic eye for putting colour together- I hope you do keep posting here as I’ve really enjoyed seeing your outfits and colour pairings. I have similar skin tone and I look ill in yellows and yellow-greens and muddy brown-reds. But my favourite dress is a balanced print of mustard/navy/burgundy that looks magic. 

And I actually wear silver jewelry frequently with my cold colours like the electric pinks and blues you’ve posted. Does that not work for you?


----------



## Moirai

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you!
> I’m still undecided whether I fit into this thread because my fashion is not all luxury brands, for sure, and mostly second hand! I don’t know if my idea of having fun with styling fashion overlaps that much with a Hermès crowd.....  I aspire to grow up to be like you ladies though!!!!  A few less children pulling on me and at me 24/7, and a bit of progress on our mortgage and maybe even finishing grad school and getting a job, and then i am ready to run with the big girls!


Of course you fit in here. Anyone with love for fashion and sharing are welcome. Do not let high end luxury brands sway you from your own style and direction. You are right in focusing on your loved ones and necessities of life. Keep at it and please keep sharing with us.


----------



## Cordeliere

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you!
> I’m still undecided whether I fit into this thread because my fashion is not all luxury brands, for sure, and mostly second hand! I don’t know if my idea of having fun with styling fashion overlaps that much with a Hermès crowd.....  I aspire to grow up to be like you ladies though!!!!  A few less children pulling on me and at me 24/7, and a bit of progress on our mortgage and maybe even finishing grad school and getting a job, and then i am ready to run with the big girls!



Let me quote another participant here:   I am a bit tired of $1,000+ outfits.   It is great to see affordable style.

Edit:  No affront intended to those who can afford expensive clothes.  Keep the postings coming. It is just nice to have variety.


----------



## Genie27

And @HopelessBagGirl I also turn to the second hand market for my new obsession with Chanel RTW - first hand is way out of my budget, and I decided I’d rather have a few higher priced items than many inexpensive items that I don’t enjoy. I also shop outlets and discount stores with a fervour - most of my clothes and accessories have been bought on sale. 

So you’re in good company. I think you look fabulous for your lifestyle and when you need to shift your wardrobe to work-wear you will look great in those also.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Genie27 said:


> You have a fantastic eye for putting colour together- I hope you do keep posting here as I’ve really enjoyed seeing your outfits and colour pairings. I have similar skin tone and I look ill in yellows and yellow-greens and muddy brown-reds. But my favourite dress is a balanced print of mustard/navy/burgundy that looks magic.
> 
> And I actually wear silver jewelry frequently with my cold colours like the electric pinks and blues you’ve posted. Does that not work for you?



Thank you for saying that!  I can wear silver jewelry yes, but gold looks so much nicer on me, and my go to wedding set is actually rose gold and yellow gold mixed, and my right hand ring I wear a lot is a mix of white gold and yellow gold, BUT the necklace I wear almost constantly is yellow gold and I love it so.... I normally ditch the silver hardware almost completely  in my life.  I like it, but I love warmer toned metal.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Moirai said:


> Of course you fit in here. Anyone with love for fashion and sharing are welcome. Do not let high end luxury brands sway you from your own style and direction. You are right in focusing on your loved ones and necessities of life. Keep at it and please keep sharing with us.



Thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cordeliere said:


> Let me quote another participant here:   I am a bit tired of $1,000+ outfits.   It is great to see affordable style.
> 
> Edit:  No affront intended to those who can afford expensive clothes.  Keep the postings coming. It is just nice to have variety.



I usually could price everything on me including my bag at under a thousand for sure.  Every stitch of clothing on my body is almost always under 500, at least what I paid.  Sometimes under 100!  My bags are 90% under 500, so yeah, I’m definitely in the 3-digit-style club!!!!
It just makes it more interesting to try to put together nice looks.   Ok, challenging, but I prefer to think of it as interesting!


----------



## Genie27

Cordie, Stylebook helped me immensely. And it’s so easy to re-organize a category if you need to. 

I planned a breakdown on paper, but the app makes it easy to sort into sub categories so that you find things easily. It also makes it easy to see how many you have of each type. Eg Casual shorts, or Evening blouses so impulse purchases can be eased a bit. 

And then I started getting a sense that there are sections I enjoyed wearing, and those that were blah.


----------



## Genie27

Cordie, I can see why your eye goes to the yellows/oranges in that beauty. Even though it is a ‘blue/purple’ it’s actually a yellow/orange/acid

It would make a great resort wrap. Or I’d fold it into a narrow rectangle and double wrap it around the neck so only the edge shows.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Cordie, I can see why your eye goes to the yellows/oranges in that beauty. Even though it is a ‘blue/purple’ it’s actually a yellow/orange/acid
> 
> It would make a great resort wrap. Or I’d fold it into a narrow rectangle and double wrap it around the neck so only the edge shows.



Now that I have pointed it out, that is all that any of you can see.  Before that, I think I was the only one who would see it that way.   I have probably ruined scarf experiences with your own scarves for a lot of you.   It is pretty hard to find a Hermes scarf that doesn't have orange or yellow in it.   When you start looking, it is everywhere.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you for saying that!  I can wear silver jewelry yes, but gold looks so much nicer on me, and my go to wedding set is actually rose gold and yellow gold mixed, and my right hand ring I wear a lot is a mix of white gold and yellow gold, BUT the necklace I wear almost constantly is yellow gold and I love it so.... I normally ditch the silver hardware almost completely  in my life.  I like it, but I love warmer toned metal.


I am here to help unburden you of your silver.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I usually could price everything on me including my bag at under a thousand for sure.  Every stitch of clothing on my body is almost always under 500, at least what I paid.  Sometimes under 100!  My bags are 90% under 500, so yeah, I’m definitely in the 3-digit-style club!!!!
> It just makes it more interesting to try to put together nice looks.   Ok, challenging, but I prefer to think of it as interesting!


I used to frequent the "Hermes and cheap outfits" thread because my H items are often accompanied by GAP. I love looking at cool outfits, whether they cost $10 or $10K. And we're all here helping each other refine our tastes, curate our closets, shop smartly, and edit.


----------



## cafecreme15

Me: "I don't need anything from Black Friday sales."
Also me: *orders jeans, workout clothes, a sweater, and has 4 more sweaters in the Bloomingdales shopping cart*

Ugh, someone talk me down from ordering more please!


----------



## papertiger

I like to mix high-end,high-street and vintage. More money doesn't _always_ mean better quality but occasionally it is worth it for a 'forever' piece. I cannot imagine buying a four-figure designer tee-shirt or sweatshirt but each to their own. That's where we get back to really knowing one's own style. Spend on fancy boots, save on Doc Martens and Nikes, spend on leather and tweed jackets and coats, save with Levi jeans and hand-knits, hunt for vintage jewellery and what can no longer be produced for any money.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Me: "I don't need anything from Black Friday sales."
> Also me: *orders jeans, workout clothes, a sweater, and has 4 more sweaters in the Bloomingdales shopping cart*
> 
> Ugh, someone talk me down from ordering more please!



The way I look at it is, if you didn't look at it before the sale then it's not a bargain.


----------



## Angelian

papertiger said:


> Well it's here, DH's early Christmas present to me. It fits, I like it, DH loves it, cats like it, I'm keeping it. Obviously I didn't actually _need_ it, though somehow I've missed out buying a velvet, floral suit before. I probably wouldn't wear a scarf with the whole suit so try to ignore (just wanted to see it with Into the Canadian Wild). Maybe a skinny mink one or a slim Gucci tie and high 1970s style boots (H has Penny?) and fists full of silver rings for Christmas, we shall see.
> 
> Apologies for the B&W photo, DH often thinks more aesthetically rather than helpfully.
> 
> View attachment 3890093



Love your velvet suit PT! Was not familiar with this brand but I like what I see on the website. 
Was just watching a documentary on Dries van Noten and his collections and aesthetic remind me of the pics I’ve seen you post here.


----------



## papertiger

Angelian said:


> Love your velvet suit PT! Was not familiar with this brand but I like what I see on the website.
> Was just watching a documentary on Dries van Noten and his collections and aesthetic remind me of the pics I’ve seen you post here.



Oh thank you, I adore DvN. Is it on Netflix?


----------



## EmileH

Was anyone else using the app Cloth? I think it's gone. I had about 100 photos of outfits stored. It's still saved in my iPad so I might have to take screenshots and save them all in a folder, although more and more I find myself just grabbing things from my closet and throwing them together. So maybe I don't  need it. Perhaps thinking and analyzing less is better. 

It's very chilly in Paris today. I had a late lunch then grabbed some hot chocolate at Angelina and sat in the Tuileries watching the people, the children and the ducks (Colvert I believe [emoji1]). The first sight of the Eifel tower never fails to take my breath away. I'm turning in early. Tomorrow is a big day.

Let me see if I can find the max Mara coats that I bought. They are so much less expensive here. I bought the same coat in black and camel color camelhair. I love the texture and I plan to add the buttons to be able to attach the fox collar from my old coat.




And this is the Prada. It's oversized and drapes really nicely in the back but it's straight with clean lines from the front.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Well it's here, DH's early Christmas present to me. It fits, I like it, DH loves it, cats like it, I'm keeping it. Obviously I didn't actually _need_ it, though somehow I've missed out buying a velvet, floral suit before. I probably wouldn't wear a scarf with the whole suit so try to ignore (just wanted to see it with Into the Canadian Wild). Maybe a skinny mink one or a slim Gucci tie and high 1970s style boots (H has Penny?) and fists full of silver rings for Christmas, we shall see.
> 
> Apologies for the B&W photo, DH often thinks more aesthetically rather than helpfully.
> 
> View attachment 3890093



PT, this photo is fantastic. Fierce woman, vocalizing cat, meeeeeoooowww indeed. I am a steadfast lover of velvet, so I'm glad that it has come back into style again this season. 
I wore the joseph velvet trousers that you recommended to me (pants for a pants detester), and though they seem only borderline normal (velvet, wide leg, fitted rear, wine colored with tosca trim), apparently they must be sexy, or at least interesting, because all of the men at a recent dinner party were suddenly giving out compliments a bit too freely once the wine was opened.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> That is heart breaking.    I have given an Hermes scarf to a friend and she is thrilled with it and wears it a lot.  Of course, it was her colors (not mine) so that made the gifting a success.
> 
> PBP told me that someone will love them more than me.   I am telling myself I have to get them listed so their beloved can find them.   Of course, one just snuck back upstairs.   It was the red one.  In the intense light for photographing, it glowed.   I thought this is stupid.  I am going to sell this beauty and replace it with a rouge h piano that will probably need a resin repair and have mold inside and cost 4 figures.   Where is that head shaking emoticon?
> 
> Edit:  cursed by the red bold glitch.  Fitting for the post huh?
> 
> I meant to ask how your closet cleaning is going.  Do tell us more.



I couldn't do what you're doing, purging purses, i.e., 
1.  my big "brass' Coach (gotten on sale at Lord & Taylor), 
2.  my smaller gold Coach (after all, the brass bag was a bit too big), 
3.  my Zac Posen 2-tone leather that took  4 tries to get from Bloomies b/c of inventory number issue, 
4.  my refurbished Wallis burgundy Coach  (repair person replaced some Coach hardware with non-Coach w/o telling me), 
5.  my various khaki bags -- 2 YSL, Zac, that should be superseded by my Toundra Kelly. But I love khaki as a neutral, it's the same shade intensity as taupe but a greenish-brown color and it's much harder to find than taupe.

I hope you kept the red.   After purging HS or really nice clothing, I have found that some things are irreplaceable.  I perhaps made too hasty decisions.   .


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Looks great on you. This was on sale last Dec at my local Chanel. I didn’t try it on because the matching jacket wasn’t available, have regretted ever since.



Thank you. I missed the whole collection at the time since I was pregnant, and I went through a similar feeling; first I loved and regretted missing the jacket and searched high and low for it without luck. I had no interest in the skirt alone, but I'm so glad I bought it in the end. Even more happy that I now have two of the style, because the shape is much easier to wear than the longer tapered styles. Of course, the longer, tapered styles are so chic that I have to give in to those from time to time. Do you have a favorite skirt shape, or do you like a variety?


----------



## EmileH

And some photos from my afternoon


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> The way I look at it is, if you didn't look at it before the sale then it's not a bargain.


This is a great way to look at it! These are things have I haven wanting in the abstract, but not specifically. For example, I was admiring the sweater from Chanel pre-fall with the little pearl fastener at the shoulders but couldn't justify the price. I just came across this:
https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ined&sp=1&rId=9&spc=116&spp=62&rsid=undefined

I've also been wanting another turtleneck sweater, and saw this: (in heather pink)
https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...eqNo=10&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG&pickInStore=false


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Was anyone else using the app Cloth? I think it's gone. I had about 100 photos of outfits stored. It's still saved in my iPad so I might have to take screenshots and save them all in a folder, although more and more I find myself just grabbing things from my closet and throwing them together. So maybe I don't  need it. Perhaps thinking and analyzing less is better.
> 
> It's very chilly in Paris today. I had a late lunch then grabbed some hot chocolate at Angelina and sat in the Tuileries watching the people, the children and the ducks (Colvert I believe [emoji1]). The first sight of the Eifel tower never fails to take my breath away. I'm turning in early. Tomorrow is a big day.
> 
> Let me see if I can find the max Mara coats that I bought. They are so much less expensive here. I bought the same coat in black and camel color camelhair. I love the texture and I plan to add the buttons to be able to attach the fox collar from my old coat.
> View attachment 3890401
> View attachment 3890403
> 
> 
> And this is the Prada. It's oversized and drapes really nicely in the back but it's straight with clean lines from the front.
> 
> View attachment 3890404
> View attachment 3890405


Angelina's hot chocolate is heaven in a cup! They also make the BEST financier pistache....now I'm thinking I really need to make a stop in Paris when Im in Europe in March. Are you picking up your SO tomorrow?


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. I’m in Paris. [emoji2]



Yahoo!!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> So, so stunning on you. It's actually very unusual in so many ways too so maybe that helped. Carres generally have a reputation as being a bit conservative, this is the polar opposite.
> 
> I never expected to like this cw of Appaloosa on me even though it was my favourite cw. After trying on what seemed like _every_ other colour for what seemed like hours I just thought I may as well try it, and all my friends' and SA's expressions said it all even before I looked at the mirror. I would say I still have to be in the right mood to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 3889672


I like your Ostrich bag.  I love Ostrich.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And some photos from my afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890409
> View attachment 3890410
> View attachment 3890411
> View attachment 3890412
> View attachment 3890413
> View attachment 3890415
> View attachment 3890416


The Eiffel Tower glittering takes my breath away every time!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Was anyone else using the app Cloth? I think it's gone. I had about 100 photos of outfits stored. It's still saved in my iPad so I might have to take screenshots and save them all in a folder, although more and more I find myself just grabbing things from my closet and throwing them together. So maybe I don't  need it. Perhaps thinking and analyzing less is better.
> 
> It's very chilly in Paris today. I had a late lunch then grabbed some hot chocolate at Angelina and sat in the Tuileries watching the people, the children and the ducks (Colvert I believe [emoji1]). The first sight of the Eifel tower never fails to take my breath away. I'm turning in early. Tomorrow is a big day.
> 
> Let me see if I can find the max Mara coats that I bought. They are so much less expensive here. I bought the same coat in black and camel color camelhair. I love the texture and I plan to add the buttons to be able to attach the fox collar from my old coat.
> View attachment 3890401
> View attachment 3890403
> 
> 
> And this is the Prada. It's oversized and drapes really nicely in the back but it's straight with clean lines from the front.
> 
> View attachment 3890404
> View attachment 3890405


all beautiful! And look like "you". Is the Prada coat charcoal colored?


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Now that I have pointed it out, that is all that any of you can see.  Before that, I think I was the only one who would see it that way.   I have probably ruined scarf experiences with your own scarves for a lot of you.   It is pretty hard to find a Hermes scarf that doesn't have orange or yellow in it.   When you start looking, it is everywhere.



Don't worry! H Orange and bright yellow are great colors on me, so keep it coming!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And some photos from my afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890409
> View attachment 3890410
> View attachment 3890411
> View attachment 3890412
> View attachment 3890413
> View attachment 3890415
> View attachment 3890416



Thank you for sharing the photos, I especially like the "day in the life" shots; it makes me feel like I am there!
I also really like your coats, they all seem to have such a beautiful drape.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Oh yes, I like the idea of Olive very much. I think my conundrum is that I have very cool coloring, so generally olives, rusts and browns (or grey, unless silver) cannot be worn. I can imagine a cool Olive that would be sensational. I am dreaming of a cool olive knit sweater and skirt suit, worn with this scarf, ankle boots and tights. Yummy. I don't have one though!


What exactly does cool coloring mean?  
I have a pink undertone.  You shoulda seen me on Retin-A, I was the color of the inside of a cherry creme bonbon).  I think that's supposed to be considered cool b/c warm coloring is golden hair, golden tanned skin, etc, right?.   Olive is probably my best neutral.   Military green.   This harmonizes with eye color.   Hair is light brown and graying.  Basically olive is the same value or hue (whatever) as hair and eyes.   Rusts are great, too, and so are grays, esp. silver.  
Now, why can't you wear olive?   Your outfit suggestion sounds marvelous.   But there's too much black and navy in stores this season so good luck finding olive or silvery gray.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Don't worry! H Orange and bright yellow are great colors on me, so keep it coming!


Orange & bright yellow are good on me, too.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Orange & bright yellow are good on me, too.


And aubergine.  Can you wear aubergine, Nicole?


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> I am here to help unburden you of your silver.


Moma, I stand ready to help relieve your heavy silver burden.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. I missed the whole collection at the time since I was pregnant, and I went through a similar feeling; first I loved and regretted missing the jacket and searched high and low for it without luck. I had no interest in the skirt alone, but I'm so glad I bought it in the end. Even more happy that I now have two of the style, because the shape is much easier to wear than the longer tapered styles. Of course, the longer, tapered styles are so chic that I have to give in to those from time to time. Do you have a favorite skirt shape, or do you like a variety?


I like my skirts more fitted like pencil skirts or variation of it but really open to any shape as long as I don't get lost in it if that makes any sense. You made a great decision with those 2 skirts, lovely with tops and sweaters. The shape makes it easy to wear and the tweed is just gorgeous.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Was anyone else using the app Cloth? I think it's gone. I had about 100 photos of outfits stored. It's still saved in my iPad so I might have to take screenshots and save them all in a folder, although more and more I find myself just grabbing things from my closet and throwing them together. So maybe I don't  need it. Perhaps thinking and analyzing less is better.
> 
> It's very chilly in Paris today. I had a late lunch then grabbed some hot chocolate at Angelina and sat in the Tuileries watching the people, the children and the ducks (Colvert I believe [emoji1]). The first sight of the Eifel tower never fails to take my breath away. I'm turning in early. Tomorrow is a big day.
> 
> Let me see if I can find the max Mara coats that I bought. They are so much less expensive here. I bought the same coat in black and camel color camelhair. I love the texture and I plan to add the buttons to be able to attach the fox collar from my old coat.
> View attachment 3890401
> View attachment 3890403
> 
> 
> And this is the Prada. It's oversized and drapes really nicely in the back but it's straight with clean lines from the front.
> 
> View attachment 3890404
> View attachment 3890405





Pocketbook Pup said:


> And some photos from my afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890409
> View attachment 3890410
> View attachment 3890411
> View attachment 3890412
> View attachment 3890413
> View attachment 3890415
> View attachment 3890416


Thanks for sharing these pics. Love them!
Love the coats too. I have seen those MaxMara coats on their website. Are they 20-30% cheaper in Europe?


----------



## EmileH

Yes scarf1. The Prada is charcoal color. 

Cafecreme these are nice pieces.  I like the sweater with the pearls. It’s a great time to find some bargains. My mistake is not returning things if they show up and are not perfect. So just be honest with yourself when they show up. Like you did with your boots. 

As I was leaving the Stuart Weitzman boots went on sale 40% off so I ordered them from the airport. They really are fabulous.  I went with the alljack style which isn’t a thigh high, just an over the knee. I have one pair with me and I wear them almost everyday. They make skirts and dresses perfectly wearable in the cold weather and the block heels are super comfortable for city walking. This shorter style also works with jeans. Many thanks to Genie. Again!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Was anyone else using the app Cloth? I think it's gone. I had about 100 photos of outfits stored. It's still saved in my iPad so I might have to take screenshots and save them all in a folder, although more and more I find myself just grabbing things from my closet and throwing them together. So maybe I don't  need it. Perhaps thinking and analyzing less is better.
> 
> It's very chilly in Paris today. I had a late lunch then grabbed some hot chocolate at Angelina and sat in the Tuileries watching the people, the children and the ducks (Colvert I believe [emoji1]). The first sight of the Eifel tower never fails to take my breath away. I'm turning in early. Tomorrow is a big day.
> 
> Let me see if I can find the max Mara coats that I bought. They are so much less expensive here. I bought the same coat in black and camel color camelhair. I love the texture and I plan to add the buttons to be able to attach the fox collar from my old coat.
> View attachment 3890401
> View attachment 3890403
> 
> 
> And this is the Prada. It's oversized and drapes really nicely in the back but it's straight with clean lines from the front.
> 
> View attachment 3890404
> View attachment 3890405



Like the first two but really like the prada.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> What exactly does cool coloring mean?
> I have a pink undertone.  You shoulda seen me on Retin-A, I was the color of the inside of a cherry creme bonbon).  I think that's supposed to be considered cool b/c warm coloring is golden hair, golden tanned skin, etc, right?.   Olive is probably my best neutral.   Military green.   This harmonizes with eye color.   Hair is light brown and graying.  Basically olive is the same value or hue (whatever) as hair and eyes.   Rusts are great, too, and so are grays, esp. silver.
> Now, why can't you wear olive?   Your outfit suggestion sounds marvelous.   But there's too much black and navy in stores this season so good luck finding olive or silvery gray.





eagle1002us said:


> Orange & bright yellow are good on me, too.





eagle1002us said:


> And aubergine.  Can you wear aubergine, Nicole?



Yes, you are right about cool coloring, but I think hair color makes a big impact. When I had (dyed) lighter hair, I could suddenly wear brown, rust and grey, there was more bloom in my cheeks. On the other hand, when I had (dyed) jet black hair, these colors made me look unbelievably sallow and sickly. Of course, my skin tone and eye color stayed the same, so I think it must be the effect of hair color on skin tone. My hair is naturally very dark brown, almost black, so that's why these colors don't work for me currently. Aubergine definitely works. Navy is really fantastic on me, so I'm doing well that it is in style this season. I love olive, but usually can only wear it as pants. Sometimes it works as a jacket, I think because there are so many shades of olive.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> I like my skirts more fitted like pencil skirts or variation of it but really open to any shape as long as I don't get lost in it if that makes any sense. You made a great decision with those 2 skirts, lovely with tops and sweaters. The shape makes it easy to wear and the tweed is just gorgeous.



Interesting. I think pencil skirts are so elegant and chic; I get frustrated having to narrow my stride though. I suppose that is the point....


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Thanks for sharing these pics. Love them!
> Love the coats too. I have seen those MaxMara coats on their website. Are they 20-30% cheaper in Europe?



They are 35% off even once you add the duty! It's nuts.I would never buy in the US.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They are 35% off even once you add the duty! It's nuts.I would never buy in the US.


Wow! That IS a major saving!


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> Don't worry! H Orange and bright yellow are great colors on me, so keep it coming!



So glad to hear it.  Hope you have a zillion sisters out there.  

Between the 2 silks, I have 20 people watching.  I think that is pretty good in 2 days.  And I have 187 looks at the H bag I am selling, and 17 watchers.   I wish someone would pull the trigger.   I take years to decide on things when I am on the other side, but as a seller, I just want to be done with it.


----------



## Genie27

All the coats are gorgeous, PbP! You have a nice selection now. 

I returned the Alljacks as I thought they were too high. I also just returned the Prada nylon boots because I felt they were a half size too big and clompy. Saks US has them in the smaller size at full price, so I will give it a day or so to see if they get marked down a bit because I really liked the low heel and the rubber lug sole. 

I tried on a bunch of gorgeous pairs, but I am looking for a very specific replacement so it’s best to keep my eye on the ball. 

But I was very tempted by these as they were super comfy. 
https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>f...PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446986180&bmUID=l.Pn_Hz

Am debating the two colours - I love the berry but perhaps the brown is more practical? 
Opinions are very welcome.


----------



## Angelian

papertiger said:


> Oh thank you, I adore DvN. Is it on Netflix?


I don’t know if it’s on Netflix, I actually taped it from a Belgian tv channel. Here’s a trailer, hope it works:


----------



## 911snowball

Pbp, thank you for the photos of your day!  I am so jealous- you had the luxury of just sitting and people watching with your hot chocolate, just perfect!
Coats are quite nice, especially love the gray Prada.  That price difference is really significant. I understand why you buy there.
Is tomorrow the day of the SO?


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> PT, this photo is fantastic. Fierce woman, vocalizing cat, meeeeeoooowww indeed. I am a steadfast lover of velvet, so I'm glad that it has come back into style again this season.
> I wore the joseph velvet trousers that you recommended to me (pants for a pants detester), and though they seem only borderline normal (velvet, wide leg, fitted rear, wine colored with tosca trim), apparently they must be sexy, or at least interesting, because all of the men at a recent dinner party were suddenly giving out compliments a bit too freely once the wine was opened.



Thank you so much, you say such nice things I'm blushing. I think the suit will be even better for Spring/Summer, had to change and wear jumper/fur/fur boots today, it was freezing.  I hardly ever have to wear a thick wool jumper _and_ a fur coat. 

Poirot is a darling (unless you're a mouse or a vole). What you're seeing in the photo is him cleverly pretending he doesn't know how to open his cat flap and asking for one of us to open the window. 

Joseph has clothes that work season after season. Building up a wardrobe of Joseph separates would make me 'popular' too, I always get compliments and I know I look my best, but then I have to ruin it by getting all 'creative'. So glad that you found good pants, they are totally famous for the flattering cut of their trousers.


----------



## papertiger

Angelian said:


> I don’t know if it’s on Netflix, I actually taped it from a Belgian tv channel. Here’s a trailer, hope it works:




Yes it works thank you. So good at colour and texture, very popular where I work.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> This is a great way to look at it! These are things have I haven wanting in the abstract, but not specifically. For example, I was admiring the sweater from Chanel pre-fall with the little pearl fastener at the shoulders but couldn't justify the price. I just came across this:
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/c-by-bloomingdales-cashmere-faux-pearl-sleeve-sweater-100-exclusive?ID=2639093&CategoryID=1003697#fn=ppp=undefined&sp=1&rId=9&spc=116&spp=62&rsid=undefined
> 
> I've also been wanting another turtleneck sweater, and saw this: (in heather pink)
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...eqNo=10&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG&pickInStore=false
> 
> Angelina's hot chocolate is heaven in a cup! They also make the BEST financier pistache....now I'm thinking I really need to make a stop in Paris when Im in Europe in March. Are you picking up your SO tomorrow?



Interesting you've chosen, technically one basic (meaning traditional) and another 'fancy'. 

The heather pink cashmere roll-neck is a basic that's pretty and'll be cost effective as a sale item. I must say the Burgundy and Amethyst catch eyes too (but I have enough knitwear).  

With the pearl, I'd think how you'd wear it as it's very specific. Away from the abstract and the picture I'd be thinking if those pearls would feel cold on skin after a shower and what they'd feel like under narrow sleeve or heavy coat. No doubt it's really pretty though and if it really will substitute for a Chanel...(?).


----------



## dharma

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you!
> I’m still undecided whether I fit into this thread because my fashion is not all luxury brands, for sure, and mostly second hand! I don’t know if my idea of having fun with styling fashion overlaps that much with a Hermès crowd.....  I aspire to grow up to be like you ladies though!!!!  A few less children pulling on me and at me 24/7, and a bit of progress on our mortgage and maybe even finishing grad school and getting a job, and then i am ready to run with the big girls!


Please stay!  I love all personal style, at any price point.  I think that many of us have been through several stages of life where other things take priority over fashion spending. I know that I have been all over the map and I still find the best outfits have a little of everything thrown in, and really reflect an individual best. It's not about price, it's all about style! (and you have that in spades!!!)


----------



## dharma

papertiger said:


> Well it's here, DH's early Christmas present to me. It fits, I like it, DH loves it, cats like it, I'm keeping it. Obviously I didn't actually _need_ it, though somehow I've missed out buying a velvet, floral suit before. I probably wouldn't wear a scarf with the whole suit so try to ignore (just wanted to see it with Into the Canadian Wild). Maybe a skinny mink one or a slim Gucci tie and high 1970s style boots (H has Penny?) and fists full of silver rings for Christmas, we shall see.
> 
> Apologies for the B&W photo, DH often thinks more aesthetically rather than helpfully.
> 
> View attachment 3890093


Dying over here. You are my hero. Total Girl crush. I immediately tried to purchase the pink velvet suit but it is sold out in my size on US Boden. Damn. I have the same leopard pants as MrsO and wear them with everything from dress up to sneakers and a sweatshirt. You can break this down all sorts of ways. Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Was anyone else using the app Cloth? I think it's gone. I had about 100 photos of outfits stored. It's still saved in my iPad so I might have to take screenshots and save them all in a folder, although more and more *I find myself just grabbing things from my closet and throwing them together.* So maybe I don't  need it. Perhaps thinking and analyzing less is better.
> 
> It's very chilly in Paris today. I had a late lunch then grabbed some hot chocolate at Angelina and sat in the Tuileries watching the people, the children and the ducks (Colvert I believe [emoji1]). The first sight of the Eifel tower never fails to take my breath away. I'm turning in early. Tomorrow is a big day.
> 
> Let me see if I can find the max Mara coats that I bought. They are so much less expensive here. I bought the same coat in black and camel color camelhair. I love the texture and I plan to add the buttons to be able to attach the fox collar from my old coat.
> View attachment 3890401
> View attachment 3890403
> 
> 
> And this is the Prada. It's oversized and drapes really nicely in the back but it's straight with clean lines from the front.
> 
> View attachment 3890404
> View attachment 3890405



Best way. 

Your coats are all classic shapes, colours from companies with a proven track records with outerwear,  can't go wrong.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Please stay!  I love all personal style, at any price point.  I think that many of us have been through several stages of life where other things take priority over fashion spending. I know that I have been all over the map and I still find the best outfits have a little of everything thrown in, and really reflect an individual best. It's not about price, it's all about style! (and you have that in spades!!!)



Yes +1. Please stay. I have enjoyed seeing your outfits. I'm sorry I haven't been able t post much lately but I have been observing and admiring when I can. 

Genie sorry the boots didn't work out. Money saved. I'm becoming a big fan of Gianvito Rossi. The shapes are very elegant. The ones you like are somewhat similar to the pair that I bought. I like the burgundy. They are gorgeous. And you aren't color shy so go for them if you do buy. But I think your top priority is something snow worthy?

Yes ladies tomorrow is the day. I'll be sure to post. I have to go back later in the week as well. My lovely SA has some surprise for me.


----------



## papertiger

dharma said:


> Dying over here. You are my hero. Total Girl crush. I immediately tried to purchase the pink velvet suit but it is sold out in my size on US Boden. Damn. I have the same leopard pants as MrsO and wear them with everything from dress up to sneakers and a sweatshirt. You can break this down all sorts of ways. Congrats!



Thank you  

The pink was cute too. Reading the reviews and customers' pics it's clear the pink was a real favourite (great shade in velvet) so many velvet clothes are dark colours. The green velvet trousers seem very popular too.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I like your Ostrich bag.  I love Ostrich.



Me too, one ostrich H bag and I'm done.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm becoming a big fan of Gianvito Rossi. The shapes are very elegant. The ones you like are somewhat similar to the pair that I bought. I like the burgundy. They are gorgeous. And you aren't color shy so go for them if you do buy. But I think your top priority is something snow worthy?



Yes, for snow worthy - I’m reconsidering the proper size in the Prada nylons. 

These GR lace ups would replace the Camper ones that I bought in SF that are a bit too high and are not a love.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes +1. Please stay. I have enjoyed seeing your outfits. I'm sorry I haven't been able t post much lately but I have been observing and admiring when I can.
> 
> Genie sorry the boots didn't work out. Money saved. I'm becoming a big fan of Gianvito Rossi. The shapes are very elegant. The ones you like are somewhat similar to the pair that I bought. I like the burgundy. They are gorgeous. And you aren't color shy so go for them if you do buy. But I think your top priority is something snow worthy?
> 
> Yes ladies tomorrow is the day. I'll be sure to post. I have to go back later in the week as well. My lovely SA has some surprise for me.


I'm so excited for you!  So excited in fact that I've opened a bottle of Rose in your honor  I love the coats and echo PT in that you've made solid choices.  Forever pieces.  Enjoy tomorrow!!!


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes +1. Please stay. I have enjoyed seeing your outfits. I'm sorry I haven't been able t post much lately but I have been observing and admiring when I can.
> 
> Genie sorry the boots didn't work out. Money saved. I'm becoming a big fan of Gianvito Rossi. The shapes are very elegant. The ones you like are somewhat similar to the pair that I bought. I like the burgundy. They are gorgeous. And you aren't color shy so go for them if you do buy. But I think your top priority is something snow worthy?
> 
> Yes ladies tomorrow is the day. I'll be sure to post. I have to go back later in the week as well. My lovely SA has some surprise for me.



@Genie27 and all ladies that look so wonderful in elegant shoes do you know Rene Caovilla? OMG, they are like shoes from the story _Elves and the Shoemaker_, they make my mouth water just looking at them but for me pure fantasy since I bounce around in combats most days.


----------



## dharma

Angelian said:


> I don’t know if it’s on Netflix, I actually taped it from a Belgian tv channel. Here’s a trailer, hope it works:



Thank you!!! DVN is one of my favorites.  His show at Musee des Arts Decoratifs was life changing.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes +1. Please stay. I have enjoyed seeing your outfits. I'm sorry I haven't been able t post much lately but I have been observing and admiring when I can.
> 
> Genie sorry the boots didn't work out. Money saved. I'm becoming a big fan of Gianvito Rossi. The shapes are very elegant. The ones you like are somewhat similar to the pair that I bought. I like the burgundy. They are gorgeous. And you aren't color shy so go for them if you do buy. But I think your top priority is something snow worthy?
> 
> Yes ladies tomorrow is the day. I'll be sure to post. I have to go back later in the week as well. My lovely SA has some surprise for me.



I'm dazzled by your whole trip and living vicariously through you!!! I can't recall if you shared the specs of your SO but I'm sure it's amazing and cannot wait to see it!!


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Me: "I don't need anything from Black Friday sales."
> Also me: *orders jeans, workout clothes, a sweater, and has 4 more sweaters in the Bloomingdales shopping cart*
> 
> Ugh, someone talk me down from ordering more please!


I am unable to help on this front. I did not buy anything on Friday, but that was just symbolic, as I succumbed to the sales every other day this week. And I have things in several shopping carts still.....


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Now that I have pointed it out, that is all that any of you can see.  Before that, I think I was the only one who would see it that way.   I have probably ruined scarf experiences with your own scarves for a lot of you.   It is pretty hard to find a Hermes scarf that doesn't have orange or yellow in it.   When you start looking, it is everywhere.



They used to do cw studies in just pinks or blues or neutrals etc. Lately cws are a lot more mixed apart from the safer 'gift' scarves.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I like to mix high-end,high-street and vintage. More money doesn't _always_ mean better quality but occasionally it is worth it for a 'forever' piece. I cannot imagine buying a four-figure designer tee-shirt or sweatshirt but each to their own. That's where we get back to really knowing one's own style. Spend on fancy boots, save on Doc Martens and Nikes, spend on leather and tweed jackets and coats, save with Levi jeans and hand-knits, hunt for vintage jewellery and what can no longer be produced for any money.


Yours is a style I really admire. Cost aside, you have an amazing eye for combining textures and colors and shapes. And just the right amount of drama.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And some photos from my afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890409
> View attachment 3890410
> View attachment 3890411
> View attachment 3890412
> View attachment 3890413
> View attachment 3890415
> View attachment 3890416


I love being there with you! (In my imagination and with your lovely pix and travelog)
Can't wait for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Yours is a style I really admire. Cost aside, you have an amazing eye for combining textures and colors and shapes. And just the right amount of drama.



Thank you *moma*, that's such a compliment, and coming from you means a lot.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> Moma, I stand ready to help relieve your heavy silver burden.


Hands off.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> All the coats are gorgeous, PbP! You have a nice selection now.
> 
> I returned the Alljacks as I thought they were too high. I also just returned the Prada nylon boots because I felt they were a half size too big and clompy. Saks US has them in the smaller size at full price, so I will give it a day or so to see if they get marked down a bit because I really liked the low heel and the rubber lug sole.
> 
> I tried on a bunch of gorgeous pairs, but I am looking for a very specific replacement so it’s best to keep my eye on the ball.
> 
> But I was very tempted by these as they were super comfy.
> https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306622397&productCode=0400094048266&R=8058570809549&P_name=Gianvito+Rossi&N=306622397+4294906565+4294904893&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446986180&bmUID=l.Pn_Hz
> 
> Am debating the two colours - I love the berry but perhaps the brown is more practical?
> Opinions are very welcome.


Berry. They are so cool! You can rock those.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> All the coats are gorgeous, PbP! You have a nice selection now.
> 
> I returned the Alljacks as I thought they were too high. I also just returned the Prada nylon boots because I felt they were a half size too big and clompy. Saks US has them in the smaller size at full price, so I will give it a day or so to see if they get marked down a bit because I really liked the low heel and the rubber lug sole.
> 
> I tried on a bunch of gorgeous pairs, but I am looking for a very specific replacement so it’s best to keep my eye on the ball.
> 
> But I was very tempted by these as they were super comfy.
> https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>f...PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446986180&bmUID=l.Pn_Hz
> 
> Am debating the two colours - I love the berry but perhaps the brown is more practical?
> Opinions are very welcome.



Berry! Especially if you love them!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Well it's here, DH's early Christmas present to me. It fits, I like it, DH loves it, cats like it, I'm keeping it. Obviously I didn't actually _need_ it, though somehow I've missed out buying a velvet, floral suit before. I probably wouldn't wear a scarf with the whole suit so try to ignore (just wanted to see it with Into the Canadian Wild). Maybe a skinny mink one or a slim Gucci tie and high 1970s style boots (H has Penny?) and fists full of silver rings for Christmas, we shall see.
> 
> Apologies for the B&W photo, DH often thinks more aesthetically rather than helpfully.
> 
> View attachment 3890093


Very 60s Carnaby Street.  The fist full of silver rings would be a nice accompaniment, I think.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> I think you look lovely. Do you have a more naturally warm (golden) colouring?
> 
> I was convinced I couldn't wear any yellow except perhaps yolk but a tPFer made me try her acid yellow H shawl. I went from sceptic to convert.


With your hair color I think acid yellow would be super!   My hair naturally was reddish from the sun, sometimes it would look like a light auburn.  I loved acid yellow (actually, until the last few years, H was more acid green or flat out lime than acid yellow, IMO).   Acid green is fine, too.  Papertiger, get a hold of these colors before the 90s returns and we are somber dark minimalism.   Ugh,gah.  .


----------



## eagle1002us

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you!
> I’m still undecided whether I fit into this thread because my fashion is not all luxury brands, for sure, and mostly second hand! I don’t know if my idea of having fun with styling fashion overlaps that much with a Hermès crowd.....  I aspire to grow up to be like you ladies though!!!!  A few less children pulling on me and at me 24/7, and a bit of progress on our mortgage and maybe even finishing grad school and getting a job, and then i am ready to run with the big girls!


Well, if you hang with us, Bag Girl, it will be interesting and educational.  These tpf participants have a lot of knowledge and experience which should give you a leg up when you're ready to take a big leap.  Plus, much of the time, ebay is second hand and we all have some ebay HS.  Definitely.  Sometimes ebay is the only way to acquire a desirable scarf or other accessory.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> This one.  I have never posted pics of it here because I have never worn it.
> 
> View attachment 3889880
> 
> 
> View attachment 3889881


It's beautiful.   It really is.  Try it again.


----------



## eagle1002us

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3890129
> 
> The only yellow and silver in my wardrobe.  I am so ill at ease with these colors but I think I managed to incorporate them into an outfit I can live with and like, with my skin tone which typically forbids silver and yellow!


I really like this yellow and silver.  It's not right up against your face.   The dress is lovely, a very feminine style.
Years ago, at the H boutique the person who was my long term SA, commented that I never wore/looked at yellow scarves.   
But then the right yellow, citron, vivid yellow ("jaune vif") came along.   The undertone of green in citron makes it very wearable for me.  It's not lime, it's a more subtle color.   I just had to identify the right yellow for me.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> @Genie27 and all ladies that look so wonderful in elegant shoes do you know Rene Caovilla? OMG, they are like shoes from the story _Elves and the Shoemaker_, they make my mouth water just looking at them but for me pure fantasy since I bounce around in combats most days.


I find them pretty but very delicate. I must thank you for your recommendation of Renapur- I’ve used it on all kinds of bits and pieces and it’s even rejuvenated my ‘07 leather winter boots and an old pair of orans that I haven’t used for a while. It goes on so easily.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Speaking of London hotels I went to a customisation event at the Connaught last week. I haven't been there for a while. Another great option for serious West End shoppers.
> 
> My Black Friday-esque spending has actually saved my money rather than buying stuff I never thought of before.
> 
> I bought some Georg Jensen earrings I'd always wanted, large black enamel/silver daisy clips for almost 60% off
> 
> View attachment 3889713
> 
> 
> Handmade silver buckle and leather belt for DH at 70% off also from Georg Jensen too
> 
> View attachment 3889714
> 
> 
> I don't remember a sale like this before. It was more like I kept forgetting about these, I think I would have been a bit upset had I bought them at full price first. I missed out on the med silver photo frames (also 70% off) I would have loved to have bought one for my mother.
> 
> DH bought me this cotton velvet 'suit' in the floral cw. It's from Boden and I'll probably wear it to work in the Spring as cotton velvet sounds a bit chilly for now.  30% off but my sister gave me a promo code for a further 10% (if ever Boden had a VIP customer it would be her) so DH got away pretty lucky LOL. I have no idea why I want a velvet suit but I really do, I just don't want to pay Gucci prices for one. I was going to get the olive green silk velvet but it's a bit _too_ 2017, I'm hoping the floral is retro enough to not date (if you know what I mean?)
> 
> It's this colour option
> 
> View attachment 3889731
> 
> 
> with the addition of the trousers/pants this is what the suit looks like:
> 
> View attachment 3889732
> 
> 
> I also bought some Gucci Vegas loafers the week before for an interview (at only 10% off - but off the old price before the price increase, so kinda like 30% off the now Gucci price). I didn't get the job but I'm not sure I wanted it enough, it would have meant moving again and a lot more work...I'll move up like a knight on a chess board, no worries.
> 
> View attachment 3889739
> 
> 
> Press to enlarge pics.


Earrings are fabulous!   I look at a lot of flower jewelry to find just the right retro piece.  I have one in mind and hope it isn't sold before I can get it.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Interesting you've chosen, technically one basic (meaning traditional) and another 'fancy'.
> 
> The heather pink cashmere roll-neck is a basic that's pretty and'll be cost effective as a sale item. I must say the Burgundy and Amethyst catch eyes too (but I have enough knitwear).
> 
> With the pearl, I'd think how you'd wear it as it's very specific. Away from the abstract and the picture I'd be thinking if those pearls would feel cold on skin after a shower and what they'd feel like under narrow sleeve or heavy coat. No doubt it's really pretty though and if it really will substitute for a Chanel...(?).


You are always so good at analyzing and categorizing purchases/potential purchases! That's a good point about the pearls. As cute as it is, if something is not comfortable, I will never wear it. I'd have to try it on under a jacket and see how it feels. And though I don't think there is any true substitute for Chanel (lord knows Ive tried to find them), but it would help fill the gap I think!


----------



## eagle1002us

MSO13 said:


> I know that these quantity of bags/rules are very on trend but honestly there is no perfect number of bags for all and it can certainly change with lifestyle. When I was younger, I would buy a splurge mid range bag and carry it every day for 6 months or a year. I didn’t worry about leathers, colors, casual, dressy, too big, too small for my frame. I just loved it and it carried my stuff so it worked.
> 
> To be honest, I never cared about that stuff before tPF and I really don’t spend a lot of time thinking about it still. I buy bags that I love, a few have been impulsive and a few have had to go to new homes because I bought in the moment and not for the long term. I still buy weird bags that everyone hates (google Chanel Girl Bag-I love it)
> 
> I think your question about if I buy this, will I stop carrying that is interesting. I have found that I reach a point where I know I don’t need anything new because I have several options to carry on the regular. I got it in my head that I needed a big leather black bag, like a Birkin 35 or a Bolide 35 because my black bags are smaller and in Hermes Swift leather so I don’t want to abuse them. I pulled out my Birkin 30 and carried it for a straight week and it was great. It made me happy to use it, it doesn’t hold my tablet but that is why I bought a Herbag though I find the closure fiddly and a bit annoying. Thank god it has the outside pocket. Anyway, it turns out I don’t need a new big leather black bag-I just want one  which is a whole different story. Currently I’m telling myself that the K35 Matte Black Alligator with Palladium my SA let me fondle a few months ago will be my goal black bag and until I can make that happen-I will carry what I have!
> 
> Right now there are many more bags on the want list than the need list. I was lucky enough to get to do a special order from Hermes and though it may take 2 years I’m going to try to wait at least a year before adding anything else.
> 
> I also have a whole category of my wardrobe devoted to things that I love that I want to hang onto. These include clutches for the gala going life that I have never had, high heels for the feet I used to have, evening gowns for when I went to weddings all the time as a guest, a few nice suits for the 2 times a decade I need one etc. If you’re not short of space and looking at these things makes you happy, I say keep them. Not everything needs to find a new home, after all it’s perfect home might be with theIf you’re not short of space and looking at these things makes you happy, I say keep them. Not everything needs to find a new home, after all it’s perfect home might be with the person who loved it so much they kept it safe all these years![/ person who loved it so much they kept it safe all these years!



I really like the wisdom of your obs, Mrs. O:  If you’re not short of space and looking at these things makes you happy, I say keep them. Not everything needs to find a new home, after all it’s perfect home might be with the person who loved it so much they kept it safe all these years![/


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I didn't think to do so, but seeing them together they could match.
> I am out an about, but here is a photo I have on my IG when wearing another colorway of the Paris Rome skirt.
> View attachment 3889702
> 
> The matching jacket and skirt on this lighter colorway were actually worn on the runway by a man. Love this.
> View attachment 3889712


What is the type of coat the girl's wearing?   Is it a topper, a duster, a coat -- what does Chanel call it?


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> What about, wearing it with olive or any muted yellow-greens or warm greys, dark reds or browns? I bet a white, off-white or cream shirt would work too.
> 
> It has something of @Moirai 's new MP about it too because the Finesse are also all so fine and elegant.


I was thinking about your comment about olive and dark reds or browns.  I had draped my Aubergine Vendages over a silk duppoini blouse I made that is a reddish brown/mauve color,, a mix of tones.   With your olive comment in mind I pulled an olive skirt and paired it with the top, necklace, and scarf.   I rather like the combo.  These are all muted colors.   What do you think?


----------



## scarf1

eagle1002us said:


> I was thinking about your comment about olive and dark reds or browns.  I had draped my Aubergine Vendages over a silk duppoini blouse I made that is a reddish brown/mauve color,, a mix of tones.   With your olive comment in mind I pulled an olive skirt and paired it with the top, necklace, and scarf.   I rather like the combo.  These are all muted colors.   What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890590


Lovely!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Leopard is forever.  I bought a leopard faux fur jacket with black leather trim made by See by Chloe several years ago.  I live for the 30 seconds of cold weather when I can wear it.  There is something about leopard that makes you feel like a really cool person because you are engaging your nerve to wear it.  It isn't for the shy!  I think I would wear the leopard suit as separates for the most part, but you never know, the right occasion might demand the full monty!


See by Chloe is a good brand.  I like their bags.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> So glad to hear it.  Hope you have a zillion sisters out there.
> 
> Between the 2 silks, I have 20 people watching.  I think that is pretty good in 2 days.  And I have 187 looks at the H bag I am selling, and 17 watchers.   I wish someone would pull the trigger.   I take years to decide on things when I am on the other side, but as a seller, I just want to be done with it.


I have the same feeling when selling.   I don't know how people who are antique or jewelry dealers can hang on to something for decades before someone stumbles over to their booth or shop and springs for it.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> I am unable to help on this front. I did not buy anything on Friday, but that was just symbolic, as I succumbed to the sales every other day this week. And I have things in several shopping carts still.....


I bought an inane pair of pants for $19 (plus $8.00 shipping, bah!) which was ankle length and had a ruffle at the back of the ankle.  I figured I could chop the ruffle off and keep the pants if they looked teal.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Hands off.


Okaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, jes' trying to keep you from falling so you can't get up!


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> Lovely!


Thank you, scarf1!  Appreciate it!


----------



## Katel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And some photos from my afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890409
> View attachment 3890410
> View attachment 3890411
> View attachment 3890412
> View attachment 3890413
> View attachment 3890415
> View attachment 3890416



Oh. Paris! My goodness I miss Paris. Oh my goodness! Thank you so much for this beautiful collage - makes my chest hurt I want to be there - so bad!!

Am excited about this trip for you and for your especially big day tomorrow.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Earrings are fabulous!   I look at a lot of flower jewelry to find just the right retro piece.  I have one in mind and hope it isn't sold before I can get it.


Fingers crossed for you


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> You are always so good at analyzing and categorizing purchases/potential purchases! That's a good point about the pearls. As cute as it is, if something is not comfortable, I will never wear it. I'd have to try it on under a jacket and see how it feels. And though I don't think there is any true substitute for Chanel (lord knows Ive tried to find them), but it would help fill the gap I think!



Please keep us updated


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I was thinking about your comment about olive and dark reds or browns.  I had draped my Aubergine Vendages over a silk duppoini blouse I made that is a reddish brown/mauve color,, a mix of tones.   With your olive comment in mind I pulled an olive skirt and paired it with the top, necklace, and scarf.   I rather like the combo.  These are all muted colors.   What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890590


----------



## EmileH

Presenting miss Bleu saphir Swift b30 Gris mouette interior in chèvre palladium hardware. Absolute perfection. And now I’m off to enjoy my day.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Presenting miss Bleu saphir Swift b30 Gris mouette interior in chèvre palladium hardware. Absolute perfection. And now I’m off to enjoy my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890752
> View attachment 3890753
> View attachment 3890754



Ohmigosh - she is beautiful. [emoji177]


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Presenting miss Bleu saphir Swift b30 Gris mouette interior in chèvre palladium hardware. Absolute perfection. And now I’m off to enjoy my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890752
> View attachment 3890753
> View attachment 3890754



  

Love Swift and with those colours it's fabulous, congratulations


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Presenting miss Bleu saphir Swift b30 Gris mouette interior in chèvre palladium hardware. Absolute perfection. And now I’m off to enjoy my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890752
> View attachment 3890753
> View attachment 3890754


Perfection, indeed!! Bleu Saphir is amazing in swift!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Presenting miss Bleu saphir Swift b30 Gris mouette interior in chèvre palladium hardware. Absolute perfection. And now I’m off to enjoy my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890752
> View attachment 3890753
> View attachment 3890754



Absolutely gorgeous! Great choice of colours and combination!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Gorgeous, classy handbag!


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Presenting miss Bleu saphir Swift b30 Gris mouette interior in chèvre palladium hardware. Absolute perfection. And now I’m off to enjoy my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890752
> View attachment 3890753
> View attachment 3890754


Wow! It’s perfect for you!!! Beautiful colour combo.


----------



## 911snowball

That is a very, very elegant bag Pbp. A wonderful addition to your already spectacular collection.  I will be interested in your thoughts on the 30 size.  I have recently purchased a 30 for the first time (all mine have been 35) and I am enjoying the lighter weight of the bag. Happy Birthday!  Are you carrying her today?


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Presenting miss Bleu saphir Swift b30 Gris mouette interior in chèvre palladium hardware. Absolute perfection. And now I’m off to enjoy my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890752
> View attachment 3890753
> View attachment 3890754



Wish I could like this 1,000 times - how fabulous and perfect for you. I’m sure you had the most enjoyable and least stressful experience out of everyone in the boutique today if the Paris trip for Hermès thread is any indication. Now you can enjoy the rest of your day and trip with this beautiful bag in tow! Please, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## momasaurus

Hooray and happy birthday, @Pocketbook Pup . Gorgeous bag!!! I hope the rest of your Paris stay is every bit as thrilling!


----------



## Genie27

So the berry GR are on the back burner (want them, love them, will use them, don't want to spend on them right now - black would have been a no-brainer)

But for the tall black boot - I now have two options...
lug sole versus a dressier plain option with a lower heel.
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...me=Prada&N=4294912360+306624250&bmUID=l.VWA9V

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...me=Prada&N=4294912360+306624250&bmUID=l.VWAab


----------



## AngelFood

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Presenting miss Bleu saphir Swift b30 Gris mouette interior in chèvre palladium hardware. Absolute perfection. And now I’m off to enjoy my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890752
> View attachment 3890753
> View attachment 3890754



I hope your birthday is perfect! What more could anyone want? Paris and such a gorgeous new bag! Congratulations and have a glorious birthday.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> So the berry GR are on the back burner (want them, love them, will use them, don't want to spend on them right now - black would have been a no-brainer)
> 
> But for the tall black boot - I now have two options...
> lug sole versus a dressier plain option with a lower heel.
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...me=Prada&N=4294912360+306624250&bmUID=l.VWA9V
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...me=Prada&N=4294912360+306624250&bmUID=l.VWAab



I love the all leather ones! But do they serve the same purpose as the nylon/leather ones? Can they be worn in inclement weather?


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> So the berry GR are on the back burner (want them, love them, will use them, don't want to spend on them right now - black would have been a no-brainer)
> 
> But for the tall black boot - I now have two options...
> lug sole versus a dressier plain option with a lower heel.
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306624250&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446986180&R=8057008766607&P_name=Prada&N=4294912360+306624250&bmUID=l.VWA9V
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306624250&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446968808&R=8058982938264&P_name=Prada&N=4294912360+306624250&bmUID=l.VWAab



They are both great.   If my vote were based on appearance, I like the first one better.  But doesn't the choice need to be made on function?   Only you know which one is the best match for the need.


----------



## EmileH

Hi ladies. It's raining and windy here, so miss bleu Saphir can't go out today. Snowball, the 30 is so much smaller than the 35. I can't even imagine a 25. I love her because she is a bit dressier. But I still love my 35s too.

Genie if you need snow worthy go fir the lug soles.


----------



## Genie27

Well, for really bad snow/ice weather, I have the pair of Anthracite Jimmy Choo moto-style ankle boots with a sturdy lug sole. 

I'm being indecisive because I can't try my exact size in both styles here. I have to order them from the US. I will go to the store tonight/tomorrow and try on the bigger/smaller sizes in both to see if I can decide for one against the other. 

The all-leather is dressier, has a flat rubber sole and a low heel. If the sole had a bit more tread it would be perfect. 

The nylon-shaft one is a blockier heel, so it feels a bit less feminine. Plus the nylon may get stained with salt and rain and look shabby quickly. The sole is ideal for heavy snow type walking, but it felt a bit too blocky for fall.

I'm leaning towards the all-leather right now.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Well, for really bad snow/ice weather, I have the pair of Anthracite Jimmy Choo moto-style ankle boots with a sturdy lug sole.
> 
> I'm being indecisive because I can't try my exact size in both styles here. I have to order them from the US. I will go to the store tonight/tomorrow and try on the bigger/smaller sizes in both to see if I can decide for one against the other.
> 
> The all-leather is dressier, has a flat rubber sole and a low heel. If the sole had a bit more tread it would be perfect.
> 
> The nylon-shaft one is a blockier heel, so it feels a bit less feminine. Plus the nylon may get stained with salt and rain and look shabby quickly. The sole is ideal for heavy snow type walking, but it felt a bit too blocky for fall.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the all-leather right now.


I love the all leather boot too - would you be able to take them to a cobbler and have a small rubber sole added? 
(I was looking at this blog - http://www.theshoesnobblog.com/2017/04/additions-to-your-sole.html)


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> I love the all leather boot too - would you be able to take them to a cobbler and have a small rubber sole added?
> (I was looking at this blog - http://www.theshoesnobblog.com/2017/04/additions-to-your-sole.html)


Oh it already has a rubber sole, but not much tread. But it is the one I am leaning towards.

That site is quite interesting.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


>


Wow.  Thank you for the compliment, papertiger.


----------



## cafecreme15

You may be happy to know that I have given it second thought and decided I really don't *need* any of those sweaters from Bloomingdales. I will be content with my Ateliers de la Maille purchase!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> You may be happy to know that I have given it second thought and decided I really don't *need* any of those sweaters from Bloomingdales. I will be content with my Ateliers de la Maille purchase!


Yay!! The Maille was really special


----------



## 911snowball

Good call cafecreme!  With that approach you will find yourself in Chanel sooner rather than later. I wish I had a Chanel fairy godmother at your age telling me to buy less/better quality when you are young.


----------



## cafecreme15

911snowball said:


> Good call cafecreme!  With that approach you will find yourself in Chanel sooner rather than later. I wish I had a Chanel fairy godmother at your age telling me to buy less/better quality when you are young.



It takes an immense amount of self-control but thankfully I have so many wonderful people here to talk some sense into me and give me an honest opinion!


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> I was thinking about your comment about olive and dark reds or browns.  I had draped my Aubergine Vendages over a silk duppoini blouse I made that is a reddish brown/mauve color,, a mix of tones.   With your olive comment in mind I pulled an olive skirt and paired it with the top, necklace, and scarf.   I rather like the combo.  These are all muted colors.   What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890590


Lovely outfit, eagle. These muted colors give an air of elegance.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Presenting miss Bleu saphir Swift b30 Gris mouette interior in chèvre palladium hardware. Absolute perfection. And now I’m off to enjoy my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890752
> View attachment 3890753
> View attachment 3890754


Happy Birthday!!!  Beautiful blue and color combo!


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> So the berry GR are on the back burner (want them, love them, will use them, don't want to spend on them right now - black would have been a no-brainer)
> 
> But for the tall black boot - I now have two options...
> lug sole versus a dressier plain option with a lower heel.
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306624250&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446986180&R=8057008766607&P_name=Prada&N=4294912360+306624250&bmUID=l.VWA9V
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306624250&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446968808&R=8058982938264&P_name=Prada&N=4294912360+306624250&bmUID=l.VWAab


Both look nice. I would choose the one based on your intended need. If it's for snow, second one. If for looks, first one. The first one doesn't seem to provide much warmth.


----------



## Katel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Presenting miss Bleu saphir Swift b30 Gris mouette interior in chèvre palladium hardware. Absolute perfection. And now I’m off to enjoy my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890752
> View attachment 3890753
> View attachment 3890754



Congratulations - it's a breathtaking combo - a fitting "memento" for such a special trip.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Lovely outfit, eagle. These muted colors give an air of elegance.


Thank you, Moirai.   You have splendid taste and I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## Katel

Genie27 said:


> So the berry GR are on the back burner (want them, love them, will use them, don't want to spend on them right now - black would have been a no-brainer)
> 
> But for the tall black boot - I now have two options...
> lug sole versus a dressier plain option with a lower heel.
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306624250&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446986180&R=8057008766607&P_name=Prada&N=4294912360+306624250&bmUID=l.VWA9V
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306624250&PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446968808&R=8058982938264&P_name=Prada&N=4294912360+306624250&bmUID=l.VWAab


I love those lug soles...


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook, your birkin is gorgeous. Congrats !! So excited for you. The 30 is my favorite size.  please post modeling shots when you take her out !


----------



## pigleto972001

For genie , my one arm warmer. Working on second


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> For genie , my one arm warmer. Working on second
> 
> View attachment 3891312


Yay, it’s so cool! I made mine shorter and without sequins...I just finished sewing them up tonight and blocked them. I wish I’d learned to do them in the round, as my seam is a bit messy.


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> For genie , my one arm warmer. Working on second
> 
> View attachment 3891312


Ooh, those sequins are gorgeous! Definitely woven into the yarn is the way to go. My sequin method was really fiddly and did not look good.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yours is so pretty too !!! I made mine longer so I could scrunch them up some  near the end I was grumbling about how long my arm seemed to be haha. I get bored easily. Now working on the second which is pretty much a wrist warmer at this point


----------



## Genie27

Having done both crochet and knitting now, I will say I still prefer crochet because if you drop a stitch there’s no danger of a huge ladder down the piece. But knitting creates a beautiful fluid drape. With crochet, I only got that fluidity in openwork lace.


----------



## Moirai

@pigleto972001 @Genie27 I'm impressed! I'm envious of your knitting skills and of @eagle1002us sewing skills.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !!! I have to admit that I really liked the chanel ground control arm warmers. But I didn’t want to pay 1375 for them ! My grandma knitted but I didn’t learn. I signed up for knitting lessons here and found a wonderful patient teacher. She always fixes my mistakes. One day I have to learn how to do that on my own


----------



## Moirai

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks !!! I have to admit that I really liked the chanel ground control arm warmers. But I didn’t want to pay 1375 for them ! My grandma knitted but I didn’t learn. I signed up for knitting lessons here and found a wonderful patient teacher. She always fixes my mistakes. One day I have to learn how to do that on my own


That’s neat. I was just thinking you could knit a Chanel-inspired cardigan


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Here’s me in a really loud and obnoxious wool coat today.


----------



## EmileH

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3891437
> 
> 
> Here’s me in a really loud and obnoxious wool coat today.



It’s very pretty. Doesn’t look loud or obnoxious to me. Red is very classic.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I guess the print coat and print pants felt OTT but oh well, I enjoyed it.
RED was a pretty apt color  for today as lunchtime brought shark week.  Sigh.  no wonder I’ve been all angsty.  That cashmere wrap I was wearing is the nicest thing I’ve maybe ever found on ebay, so much cashmere it’s like a full bedspread, in a wonderful colorblock colorway.  I’m glad it matches that wild coat so well, so I can wear them together if my outfit is plain. White tunic shirt was tough to make it through the day though, tiny spots of curry sauce found its way on it.  This is why I don’t usually wear white!!!!!  I’m a clutz.


----------



## Cordeliere

pigleto972001 & Genie27

Your creations are fascinatingly fun.


----------



## Joannadyne

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3891437
> 
> 
> Here’s me in a really loud and obnoxious wool coat today.


You look fantastic! I love me some bold red!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Joannadyne said:


> You look fantastic! I love me some bold red!



Thanks!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Throwing this question out to the universe and my friends here..why do people look so much better in puffy coats in Paris than in Boston? [emoji848]


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Throwing this question out to the universe and my friends here..why do people look so much better in puffy coats in Paris than in Boston? [emoji848]


Because the European puffy coats are cut to some shape other than baggy.

Honestly, I received a gift from a US vendor of a Tshirt, and it was cut like a giant square. We get more fitted clothing in Canada as well, but Europe is much more stylish.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Because the European puffy coats are cut to some shape other than baggy.
> 
> Honestly, I received a gift from a US vendor of a Tshirt, and it was cut like a giant square. We get more fitted clothing in Canada as well, but Europe is much more stylish.


Agree here.


----------



## JolieS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Throwing this question out to the universe and my friends here..why do people look so much better in puffy coats in Paris than in Boston? [emoji848]



Some very random thoughts on this question:
-Puffy coats are a style trend, so women care more about look than they do about fill/seams/warmth, unlike North Americans who mainly want warmth and a rugged garment when they choose a puffer
-Many puffer coats are worn cinch belted in France to give some shape to the silhouette
-Attention is paid to proportions: length of coat, heel height of boots, for example
-French women tend to size down; they don’t “float” around in their coats, making them appear less puffy
-In general French women are slimmer than North Americans, so don’t look as puffy in the coats

What do you think are the differences?


----------



## EmileH

Hmmm I think it’s that but more. It’s the swagger the scarf... the je ne sais quoi


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Throwing this question out to the universe and my friends here..why do people look so much better in puffy coats in Paris than in Boston? [emoji848]


Americans are fat.


----------



## EmileH

JolieS said:


> Some very random thoughts on this question:
> -Puffy coats are a style trend, so women care more about look than they do about fill/seams/warmth, unlike North Americans who mainly want warmth and a rugged garment when they choose a puffer
> -Many puffer coats are worn cinch belted in France to give some shape to the silhouette
> -Attention is paid to proportions: length of coat, heel height of boots, for example
> -French women tend to size down; they don’t “float” around in their coats, making them appear less puffy
> -In general French women are slimmer than North Americans, so don’t look as puffy in the coats
> 
> What do you think are the differences?



Agree. Especially about the sizing down and the thinner aspects. Are they genetically programmed to be thinner and more stylish?


----------



## JolieS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree. Especially about the sizing down and the thinner aspects. Are they genetically programmed to be thinner and more stylish?


LOL yes, plus some thought and hard work.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Americans are fat.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Last night some *****- not all that skinny herself- gave me a lecture about eating dessert late at night. I wanted to say “look *****, its my 50th birthday, I had a hellish  year and I’m on vacation in France. I’m eating two bites of the  fing tart so screw off.” But I smiled and indulged her. 

Let’s see how many of those words he bleeped out in the app. [emoji23]

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## 911snowball

Go pup!  I love the biting wit underneath the cool, elegant Pbp exterior!


----------



## JolieS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Last night some *****- not all that skinny herself- gave me a lecture about eating dessert late at night. I wanted to say “look *****, its my 50th birthday, I had a hellish  year and I’m on vacation in France. I’m eating two bites of the  fing tart so screw off.” But I smiled and indulged her.
> 
> Let’s see how many of those words he bleeped out in the app. [emoji23]
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Gosh, don’t you just love the diet police? Was she French?


----------



## EmileH

No! She wasn’t even French!!!!


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Go pup!  I love the biting wit underneath the cool, elegant Pbp exterior!



Two glasses of Bordeaux, one champagne and one st Emilion makes that happen. [emoji23]


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Last night some *****- not all that skinny herself- gave me a lecture about eating dessert late at night. I wanted to say “look *****, its my 50th birthday, I had a hellish  year and I’m on vacation in France. I’m eating two bites of the  fing tart so screw off.” But I smiled and indulged her.
> 
> Let’s see how many of those words he bleeped out in the app. [emoji23]
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Unbelievably rude!


----------



## JolieS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No! She wasn’t even French!!!!


Well then, definitely ignore. She was probably just jealous of your size!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Last night some *****- not all that skinny herself- gave me a lecture about eating dessert late at night. I wanted to say “look *****, its my 50th birthday, I had a hellish  year and I’m on vacation in France. I’m eating two bites of the  fing tart so screw off.” But I smiled and indulged her.
> 
> Let’s see how many of those words he bleeped out in the app. [emoji23]
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


That was unbelievably rude of her… 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two glasses of Bordeaux, one champagne and one st Emilion makes that happen. [emoji23]


That much wine would have made me say what I was thinking! You're a much better person than I!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Last night some *****- not all that skinny herself- gave me a lecture about eating dessert late at night. I wanted to say “look *****, its my 50th birthday, I had a hellish  year and I’m on vacation in France. I’m eating two bites of the  fing tart so screw off.” But I smiled and indulged her.
> 
> Let’s see how many of those words he bleeped out in the app. [emoji23]
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Hahaha I am trying to hear these words in your sweet voice.....! 
Was this a fellow diner, a waitress, passerby, or WHO THE HECK DOES THIS? French person? American?


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Hahaha I am trying to hear these words in your sweet voice.....!
> Was this a fellow diner, a waitress, passerby, or WHO THE HECK DOES THIS? French person? American?



A tourist from the ——-!!! What the heck?!

This is the problem. It takes me like 24 hours to get really annoyed. I wish I  could find a witty way to tell people off in the moment. I instead I stew in it. 

Does this happen today anyone else?


----------



## Cordeliere

I have a much shorter fuse.  1-5 minutes max.

And even before I can figure out what I want to say, my demeanor has already communicated it.

Edit:  So my 3 minutes later fantasy of how I would handle that situation is:

I would smile at her, cut a gigantic bite,  hoist it up ceremoniously on my fork, and after dangling it a few seconds, stick it ceremoniously in my mouth,  and then smile again.  opps.  Neglected the savor step.


----------



## EmileH

I wish.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Last night some *****- not all that skinny herself- gave me a lecture about eating dessert late at night. I wanted to say “look *****, its my 50th birthday, I had a hellish  year and I’m on vacation in France. I’m eating two bites of the  fing tart so screw off.” But I smiled and indulged her.
> 
> Let’s see how many of those words he bleeped out in the app. [emoji23]
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I cannot believe this. I hope you finished your dessert smiling at her. Hugs to you!


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Last night some *****- not all that skinny herself- gave me a lecture about eating dessert late at night. I wanted to say “look *****, its my 50th birthday, I had a hellish  year and I’m on vacation in France. I’m eating two bites of the  fing tart so screw off.” But I smiled and indulged her.
> 
> Let’s see how many of those words he bleeped out in the app. [emoji23]
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Wow, someone deserved a grapefruit shoved in their face! How rude!!!


----------



## Genie27

I'm a slow burner as well, when something unexpected happens. It builds and then I get upset at my self for not responding faster. It helps to run various responses in my head, so that next time I'm better prepared.

But the reality is, most of us are polite, and just want to get through the day without increased aggravation, so in the long run, it's better not to escalate.


----------



## Genie27

Hmmm...yesterday I wanted to buy all the boots, and today I can't even be bothered to go look at them. What gives? I may be somewhat overwhelmed by the sheer masses of Black Friday/Cyber Monday emails that flooded my inbox.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I'm a slow burner as well, when something unexpected happens. It builds and then I get upset at my self for not responding faster. It helps to run various responses in my head, so that next time I'm better prepared.
> 
> But the reality is, most of us are polite, and just want to get through the day without increased aggravation, so in the long run, it's better not to escalate.



So true. But. Love your grapefruit in the face response too. [emoji23]

I haven't paid attention to the emails but yes I see them flooding in. I can see how it would be overwhelming.


----------



## EmileH

Ok a pot of tea and a 2 mile walk up the Seine and I'm calmed down. So I'll try to do justice to the story of what happened today. I have been inexplicably fortunate to have connected with someone at FSH who has been extraordinarily kind to me. If there is any explanation it is because I'm such a sentimental nerd in my appreciation for the history, craftsmanship and values that the company represents.

So today I was invited for a surprise. I was taken to the design center a few blocks away from a FSH where all of the creative work goes on. There I met Annie Faivre. She understands more English than she speaks and I understand more French than I speak so we got by with just a bit of help. She is a lovely, generous woman. I saw some of the original paintings from which the scarf designs were developed. She explained the stories behind several of her designs and the thoughts behind the compositions. She gave me a small drawing which I will cherish. 

Here is the part that I found the most amazing. I think I got this right in the translation. She was working as a surrealist painter, the only woman in an all male group. She was also a single mother when she was discovered by Mr. Dumas and invited to design her first scarf. That started her long relationship with the company and she seems extremely grateful for the opportunity....


----------



## EmileH

... One of the designs that she explained was Jardin a Sintra. She told me about her visit and the process of making it. I had actually heard of this place, because a patient who I treated several years ago went there to celebrate being cancer free and she sent me a postcard that hangs on my bulletin board at work. At the end of our visit I told AF this and I told her that I wear my scarves around my neck most days to remind me of Paris, Hermes, the arts and beauty and to help me to do what I do with cheer. So I thanked her for the joy that her work brings me (and you my friends) everyday. And I thought it was very cool, in my nerdy way, that several women were connected in that way across the world by her talent and it's expression. And that's what made the whole experience so special to me.


----------



## EmileH

And I bought this as a souvenir of the experience.


----------



## Genie27

What a very special experience, PbP! So much meaning and connection all around.

I took this picture in one of the Gardens of Sintra this summer....and I think Annie's scarf is extremely evocative of this beautiful place.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> What a very special experience, PbP! So much meaning and connection all around.
> 
> I took this picture in one of the Gardens of Sintra this summer....and I think Annie's scarf is extremely evocative of this beautiful place.



How awesome. Thank you for posting this. She said that it is very difficult to include architectural elements in a scarf. She accomplished it by softening it with the botanical elements. She was struck by the variety of plants in the garden. It must have been wonderful to see Genie.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And I bought this as a souvenir of the experience.
> 
> View attachment 3891942



What an incredibly beautiful colorway.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> What an incredibly beautiful colorway.



Thanks.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Pocketbook Pup said:


> ... One of the designs that she explained was Jardin a Sintra. She told me about her visit and the process of making it. I had actually heard of this place, because a patient who I treated several years ago went there to celebrate being cancer free and she sent me a postcard that hangs on my bulletin board at work. At the end of our visit I told AF this and I told her that I wear my scarves around my neck most days to remind me of Paris, Hermes, the arts and beauty and to help me to do what I do with cheer. So I thanked her for the joy that her work brings me (and you my friends) everyday. And I thought it was very cool, in my nerdy way, that several women were connected in that way across the world by her talent and it's expression. And that's what made the whole experience so special to me.



What an amazing experience and beautiful story, thank you for sharing! Your trip sounds magical and I hope it's the beginning of an amazing year for you!  Also, your SO is perfection!


----------



## EmileH

Thank you so much.

Some other things that I learned that you silkies probably already know:

The design process is very interactive between hermes and the artists. Sometimes the artist is invited to come up with their own design and sometimes hermes has the idea and chooses an artist. The scarf doesn't have to fit the yearly theme. The artists do not decide the color ways. Hermes does to integrate the different lines that they sell. It takes 2-3 years to design a scarf and bring it to market.


----------



## JolieS

Wonderful, wonderful stories and a beautiful memory for your big birthday celebration. Lovely.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Last night some *****- not all that skinny herself- gave me a lecture about eating dessert late at night. I wanted to say “look *****, its my 50th birthday, I had a hellish  year and I’m on vacation in France. I’m eating two bites of the  fing tart so screw off.” But I smiled and indulged her.
> 
> Let’s see how many of those words he bleeped out in the app. [emoji23]
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Wow, how uncalled for. Don't let that nosy b**** ruin even a minute of your birthday trip! You eat all the dessert you want and then some more for good measure.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok a pot of tea and a 2 mile walk up the Seine and I'm calmed down. So I'll try to do justice to the story of what happened today. I have been inexplicably fortunate to have connected with someone at FSH who has been extraordinarily kind to me. If there is any explanation it is because I'm such a sentimental nerd in my appreciation for the history, craftsmanship and values that the company represents.
> 
> So today I was invited for a surprise. I was taken to the design center a few blocks away from a FSH where all of the creative work goes on. There I met Annie Faivre. She understands more English than she speaks and I understand more French than I speak so we got by with just a bit of help. She is a lovely, generous woman. I saw some of the original paintings from which the scarf designs were developed. She explained the stories behind several of her designs and the thoughts behind the compositions. She gave me a small drawing which I will cherish.
> 
> Here is the part that I found the most amazing. I think I got this right in the translation. She was working as a surrealist painter, the only woman in an all male group. She was also a single mother when she was discovered by Mr. Dumas and invited to design her first scarf. That started her long relationship with the company and she seems extremely grateful for the opportunity....


What a wonderfully memorable experience, and a gorgeous souvenir to boot! I hope the weather was better in Paris today so Madame Bleu Sapphire could make her debut!


----------



## wantitneedit

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No! She wasn’t even French!!!!


Was she a friend? Was she dining with you? If the answer to these questions is no, then you should have told her to &&**&^ off !!!! PBP - make this momentous year the year of giving zero #$%^%!!!!! I fully intend on doing just that when my milestone birthday rears its ugly head! Sorry to be so indelicate, but really, why do some women choose to be so nasty?  
p.s. Happiest of birthdays to you!


----------



## EmileH

wantitneedit said:


> Was she a friend? Was she dining with you? If the answer to these questions is no, then you should have told her to &&**&^ off !!!! PBP - make this momentous year the year of giving zero #$%^%!!!!! I fully intend on doing just that when my milestone birthday rears its ugly head! Sorry to be so indelicate, but really, why do some women choose to be so nasty?
> p.s. Happiest of birthdays to you!



Thank you. Nope. Complete stranger. Some people. [emoji849]



cafecreme15 said:


> Wow, how uncalled for. Don't let that nosy b**** ruin even a minute of your birthday trip! You eat all the dessert you want and then some more for good measure.
> 
> 
> What a wonderfully memorable experience, and a gorgeous souvenir to boot! I hope the weather was better in Paris today so Madame Bleu Sapphire could make her debut!



Oh yes. The weather should be clear tomorrow. It might be the day for her to make her debut.

Thursday’s forecast is mixed rain and snow after midnight. [emoji15] It would be cool to see snow at the Eifel tower. Would it be crazy to take a taxi there to watch it snow?!


----------



## 911snowball

Good morning Pbp!  All of your TPF friends are sending you positive vibes across the ocean and hope you have a wonderful day planned.  We  eagerly await your updates.  Hope that the not so nice tourist/rude lady does not appear in the dining room and ruin your hopefully leisurely breakfast!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Nope. Complete stranger. Some people. [emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes. The weather should be clear tomorrow. It might be the day for her to make her debut.
> 
> Thursday’s forecast is mixed rain and snow after midnight. [emoji15] It would be cool to see snow at the Eifel tower. Would it be crazy to take a taxi there to watch it snow?!



Now I’m dreaming of standing on the Champ du Mars watching the Eiffel Tower glitter at midnight in the softly falling snowing without another soul around to make a sound [emoji7] of course it would never play out like this because what is a trip to the Eiffel Tower without a street vendor pushing cheap wine, a rose, or keychains in your face every four seconds.


----------



## EmileH

Thank you snowball. I’m up early. I’m excited to start the day.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Now I’m dreaming of standing on the Champ du Mars watching the Eiffel Tower glitter at midnight in the softly falling snowing without another soul around to make a sound [emoji7] of course it would never play out like this because what is a trip to the Eiffel Tower without a street vendor pushing cheap wine, a rose, or keychains in your face every four seconds.



So true. But if it’s snowing after midnight they might all be gone. I doubt the snow will stick but just to see it coming down... [emoji7]


----------



## Genie27

Have a beautiful day!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So true. But if it’s snowing after midnight they might all be gone. I doubt the snow will stick but just to see it coming down... [emoji7]



The stuff dreams are made of! I would also play the soft jazz soundtrack of Midnight in Paris in the background. *wistful sigh* Ah, Paris.


----------



## Joannadyne

Aaaaaaaaah! What a fantastic experience, pbp! How fascinating to hear those stories from the artist herself. I do not really fangirl over celebrities but I definitely would over these designers! I would've done a Wayne's World "We're not worthy! We're not worthy!" gesture. Thank you for sharing the experience with us. 

And screw that biyatch. How is it possible for people to be so rude? I think I might have honestly asked her why she felt she needed to ruin my enjoyment of my dessert. 

Never mind her, Pbp, I truly believe that this coming year will be your year - filled with joy and contentment.


----------



## 911snowball

I say go for it. It would be just beautiful.


----------



## 911snowball

And then have some dessert.


----------



## AngelFood

Wow Pocketbook Pup. If I was there I would need to keep pinching myself to make sure I wasn’t dreaming! To visit the design studio and meet and chat with such an illustrious  H artist, Annie Faivre, must have been so special. How wonderful of your SA to make this dream a reality for you. I am sure the memory will remain with you forever especially since you now own the beautiful Jardin a Sintra scarf to remind you every time you wear it. I am happy you told AF your connection. She must have been thrilled that heroes like you, who help fight the cancer battle daily for your patients and their families, find enjoyment in their work. I am very glad that your birthday trip has been so magical! Enjoy it all!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

so I’m in the wrong time zone for this thread!  I post here and check all the time when my littles are in daycare and it’s crickets.  But then when I am sleeping, it blows up.  .


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just bought a second hand wool/cashmere/angora coat.  I really like it.


Here’s my cozy outfit for a slushy day.


----------



## HoneyLocks

Ah, I finally found you chatters, this is where all the fun is now . Good idea, thank you for opening this thread Cordie!
Since I am only at tpf after hours I am usually too tired to type and if I post I feel guilty for not replying to the answers (and sometimes struggling to write proper English as it is not my mother tongue) I do not post often. But I follow this thread since a week or so. I might pop in every now and then just to disappear again for some time , but it is good to have a place to chat about fashion and the like.

Pocketbook Pup, I love your travel log, this and the one before, It made me come out of lurkdom.
Congratulations to your beautiful SO Birkin, belated Happy birthday!
I am so excited about your invitation to the artists atelier and meeting Annie Faivre, this is one of the coolest things I can imagine!
I was in Paris at the beginning of December 5 years ago, loved the decorations, the Christmas markets at the Champs-Élysées and next to the Sacre Coeur, have fun!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hmmm I think it’s that but more. It’s the swagger the scarf... the je ne sais quoi



Hmm, this seems to be a conundrum for me: how to combine a puffy coat/jacket with an H scarf. I love my silk 90ies, by now I have quite a selection. But they seem so small next to puffy and do not provide a lot of warmth (well, only if I tie them close to my neck what makes them disappear in the jacket). Big blanket like scarves are still worn extensively on the streets here. I could use CSGMs, but I have only a few of them and am scared of snagging them with the zipper. And they seem to be too big when I have to do something inside. I even thought about wearing a 90 silk tucked in and a CSGM over it, but that makes me feel overdecorated and silly. I would buy a ton of the 140 cm giant silk scarves, but there are not many designs/CWs I like (good for my wallet). Can anybody provide some help?


----------



## EmileH

Hi honey Locks! I think the large formats are the best with puffy jackets. You will have to be very careful of the zipper. Try a smaller fold/tie. I like a straight longitudinal fold which really makes the large formats more manageable. You will notice that mai tai uses this fold a lot. I copy her.[emoji23] do you know what I mean? I can try to demonstrate. I have not ventured into puffy jackets yet. I am not sporty at all so I'm not sure it's essential for me. I know that you are very active.


----------



## HoneyLocks

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi honey Locks! I think the large formats are the best with puffy jackets. You will have to be very careful of the zipper. Try a smaller fold/tie. I like a straight longitudinal fold which really makes the large formats more manageable. You will notice that mai tai uses this fold a lot. I copy her.[emoji23] do you know what I mean? I can try to demonstrate. I have not ventured into puffy jackets yet. I am not sporty at all so I'm not sure it's essential for me. I know that you are very active.


Hi there, nice talking to you again!
Do you mean like that?


This is what I do most of the time. And I LOVE this CSGM, it is a true antidepressant when it is dull outside!


----------



## EmileH

HoneyLocks said:


> Hi there, nice talking to you again!
> Do you mean like that?
> View attachment 3892485
> 
> This is what I do most of the time. And I LOVE this CSGM, it is a true antidepressant when it is dull outside!



Yes but I think you accordion folded it? What if you just fold it flat? It will be even less bulky. I can see why you love it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

HoneyLocks said:


> Hi there, nice talking to you again!
> Do you mean like that?
> View attachment 3892485
> 
> This is what I do most of the time. And I LOVE this CSGM, it is a true antidepressant when it is dull outside!



Oooh pretty


----------



## HoneyLocks

I somehow struggle to find a distinctive style that matches my personality. Usually I just wear plain pants, a T-shirt, jacket and scarf it up for daily use (including riding my bike to work and back, work clothing is provided).
When I try to make an effort I look like somebody working at the headquarter of local bank (put together business women, just not what I want to represent).
I admire the looks of Italian and French women, but I am short and stout (and muscular), so I can not pull that off. 

Since work clothing is provided and usually mandatory at the hospitals around here I would not need a lot of clothing at all, most of my colleagues do not care much about fashion.
Most of the people around here are casual dressers, wearing designer clothing around here gives one a snobbish touch pretty easily: not what I aspire either. 

Maybe I look the most like myself in jeans and outdoor clothing, wearing my hair in a simple braid, but that gets boring.
We have a mean saying around here about people from rural areas who dress differently when visiting/moving "to the city": "I want but I can't". I do not want to look like that either.

I do not want to look like am trying to hard, sometimes I feel like wearing a disguise. And sometimes I feel the need to disguise myself in order to get good service at the more expensive stores (so ridicolous: I need expensive stuff in order to be able to buy more expensive stuff).

I want to look fresh, cheerful, approachable, timeless, a bit elegant, a bit quirky, but not conservative or boring.
Rather hard to achieve at the age of forty and my figure.

Papertiger, if you read this: I love your style!

Maybe I need a different haircut, but I am not ready lo let go of my long curls. They really are rather low maintenance (no need to go to the salon every 4 weeks for a trim) and can be worn in so many different ways.

Rant over, maybe some of you can provide some thoughts. I will try to share some pictures, have to find out how to remove the metadata first.


----------



## HoneyLocks

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes but I think you accordion folded it? What if you just fold it flat? It will be even less bulky. I can see why you love it!


Nah, just taken out of the box, folded to a quarter just like I found her 

Thanks to you I bought the dark red/navy Cheval sur mon carre/Mythiques Phoenix Giant silk scarf, it is on heavy rotation at this time of the year!


----------



## EmileH

HoneyLocks said:


> Nah, just taken out of the box, folded to a quarter just like I found her
> 
> Thanks to you I bought the dark red/navy Cheval sur mon carre/Mythiques Phoenix Giant silk scarf, it is on heavy rotation at this time of the year!



I have none with me too. I’m glad you are enjoying yours.

It is a very interesting question that you ask. I’m sure there is a way to freshen up your style without wearing a costume. Your accessories are already a great start   Perhaps slowly switch out your favorites for something just a bit different. Comfortable pants instead of jeans. Elegant fabrics in all items especially knits and sweaters.  Neutrals are absolutely a shortcut to looking more elegant. And it makes it easier to dress. My wardrobe is 90% neutral. I add color with my scarves. But if it’s not you just leave it, you always look great in photos. It’s just fun to play with new looks.


----------



## HoneyLocks

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have none with me too. I’m glad you are enjoying yours.
> 
> It is a very interesting question that you ask. I’m sure there is a way to freshen up your style without wearing a costume. Your accessories are already a great start   Perhaps slowly switch out your favorites for something just a bit different. Comfortable pants instead of jeans. Elegant fabrics in all items especially knits and sweaters.  Neutrals are absolutely a shortcut to looking more elegant. And it makes it easier to dress. My wardrobe is 90% neutral. I add color with my scarves. But if it’s not you just leave it, you always look great in photos. It’s just fun to play with new looks.



Are purple and teal neutrals?


----------



## EmileH

No but they can look very elegant. Just ask Genie!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

They are two of my staples!  Fuschia, cobalt, emerald, turquoise/teal and purple are my go to staples in my wardrobe!


----------



## Genie27

HoneyLocks said:


> Are purple and teal neutrals?


Yes they are!!! And they look great together. If you can wear colour, and based on your picture, you can!! Go for it, HoneyLocks. 

I love jewel tones for fall to spring because it’s very grey where I live. And everyone is in black. 

My daily fall coat is teal blue, and I often wear it with purple/plum boots and a navy handbag and hot/muted pink shawl. 

I have some wardrobe thoughts for you. Let me think about it and I will post later.


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3892424
> 
> I just bought a second hand wool/cashmere/angora coat.  I really like it.
> View attachment 3892425
> 
> Here’s my cozy outfit for a slushy day.


Ooh, that coat is gorgeous - I love the drape.


----------



## momasaurus

HoneyLocks said:


> Ah, I finally found you chatters, this is where all the fun is now . Good idea, thank you for opening this thread Cordie!
> Since I am only at tpf after hours I am usually too tired to type and if I post I feel guilty for not replying to the answers (and sometimes struggling to write proper English as it is not my mother tongue) I do not post often. But I follow this thread since a week or so. I might pop in every now and then just to disappear again for some time , but it is good to have a place to chat about fashion and the like.
> 
> Pocketbook Pup, I love your travel log, this and the one before, It made me come out of lurkdom.
> Congratulations to your beautiful SO Birkin, belated Happy birthday!
> I am so excited about your invitation to the artists atelier and meeting Annie Faivre, this is one of the coolest things I can imagine!
> I was in Paris at the beginning of December 5 years ago, loved the decorations, the Christmas markets at the Champs-Élysées and next to the Sacre Coeur, have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, this seems to be a conundrum for me: how to combine a puffy coat/jacket with an H scarf. I love my silk 90ies, by now I have quite a selection. But they seem so small next to puffy and do not provide a lot of warmth (well, only if I tie them close to my neck what makes them disappear in the jacket). Big blanket like scarves are still worn extensively on the streets here. I could use CSGMs, but I have only a few of them and am scared of snagging them with the zipper. And they seem to be too big when I have to do something inside. I even thought about wearing a 90 silk tucked in and a CSGM over it, but that makes me feel overdecorated and silly. I would buy a ton of the 140 cm giant silk scarves, but there are not many designs/CWs I like (good for my wallet). Can anybody provide some help?


So glad you found us, HoneyLocks! PLEASE do not feel awkward about your written English. It is perfect! I can mumble a bit in foreign languages, but writing terrifies me! Mabye if there were a tPF Hermes equivalent I could at least get inspired by the material...


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Last night some *****- not all that skinny herself- gave me a lecture about eating dessert late at night. I wanted to say “look *****, its my 50th birthday, I had a hellish  year and I’m on vacation in France. I’m eating two bites of the  fing tart so screw off.” But I smiled and indulged her.
> 
> Let’s see how many of those words he bleeped out in the app. [emoji23]
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


oh my....how rude!!  i would of put some of my dessert on my fork and flung it at her


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> What a very special experience, PbP! So much meaning and connection all around.
> 
> I took this picture in one of the Gardens of Sintra this summer....and I think Annie's scarf is extremely evocative of this beautiful place.



This is in Portugal, right?   It's beautiful.  Your picture makes me want to go there.


----------



## Cordeliere

HoneyLocks said:


> Ah, I finally found you chatters, this is where all the fun is now . Good idea, thank you for opening this thread Cordie!
> Since I am only at tpf after hours I am usually too tired to type and if I post I feel guilty for not replying to the answers (and sometimes struggling to write proper English as it is not my mother tongue) I do not post often. But I follow this thread since a week or so. I might pop in every now and then just to disappear again for some time , but it is good to have a place to chat about fashion and the like.



Glad you found us.   Those of us with English as our mother tongue can't type, so generally I think we all just read with an eye to try to figure out what was intended, rather than what was written.   You will fit right in.   And by the way, I would have never guessed that you were not a native English speaker.


----------



## Cordeliere

HopelessBagGirl said:


> so I’m in the wrong time zone for this thread!  I post here and check all the time when my littles are in daycare and it’s crickets.  But then when I am sleeping, it blows up.  .



what time zone are you in?


----------



## Cordeliere

HoneyLocks said:


> Are purple and teal neutrals?



Absolutely.   Every person has their own neutrals.   Raisin is my best neutral.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> What a very special experience, PbP! So much meaning and connection all around.
> 
> I took this picture in one of the Gardens of Sintra this summer....and I think Annie's scarf is extremely evocative of this beautiful place.


These gardens are outside Lisbon, yes? If so, just added them to the list for when I go in the spring!


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> This is in Portugal, right?   It's beautiful.  Your picture makes me want to go there.


Yes Portugal is stunning. I loved Porto and Lisbon. 

Cafe, Lisbon is fantastic for day trips - Sintra, Belem, Cascais etc are short train rides away. From Porto you can take a train that follows the Douro River to quaint little villages where the grapes are grown. 

And while I’m not a wine drinker, I really enjoyed tasting all the amazing varieties of port. 

Just take sturdy walking shoes as it is all *very hilly*


----------



## Genie27

Outfit of the day....today and yesterday. I should have worn sturdier shoes to balance the rest of the outfit, but I really wanted to wear these shoes today.

Yesterday’s is for HoneyLocks. Teal and purple and pink. 
It’s a bit mild but windy. And ooh, the sun is peeking out from behind some clouds.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Outfit of the day....today and yesterday. I should have worn sturdier shoes to balance the rest of the outfit, but I really wanted to wear these shoes today.
> 
> Yesterday’s is for HoneyLocks. Teal and purple and pink.
> It’s a bit mild but windy. And ooh, the sun is peeking out from behind some clouds.



You look great!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Yes Portugal is stunning. I loved Porto and Lisbon.
> 
> Cafe, Lisbon is fantastic for day trips - Sintra, Belem, Cascais etc are short train rides away. From Porto you can take a train that follows the Douro River to quaint little villages where the grapes are grown.
> 
> And while I’m not a wine drinker, I really enjoyed tasting all the amazing varieties of port.
> 
> Just take sturdy walking shoes as it is all *very hilly*


I can't wait!! Unfortunately I will only be there for three days (am leaving on the fourth), so I am attempting to winnow down the possibilities to the must-see. I am happily taking suggestions as to how to do this!


----------



## prepster

HoneyLocks said:


> I somehow struggle to find a distinctive style that matches my personality. Usually I just wear plain pants, a T-shirt, jacket and scarf it up for daily use (including riding my bike to work and back, work clothing is provided).
> When I try to make an effort I look like somebody working at the headquarter of local bank (put together business women, just not what I want to represent).
> I admire the looks of Italian and French women, but I am short and stout (and muscular), so I can not pull that off.
> 
> Since work clothing is provided and usually mandatory at the hospitals around here I would not need a lot of clothing at all, most of my colleagues do not care much about fashion.
> Most of the people around here are casual dressers, wearing designer clothing around here gives one a snobbish touch pretty easily: not what I aspire either.
> 
> Maybe I look the most like myself in jeans and outdoor clothing, wearing my hair in a simple braid, but that gets boring.
> We have a mean saying around here about people from rural areas who dress differently when visiting/moving "to the city": "I want but I can't". I do not want to look like that either.
> 
> I do not want to look like am trying to hard, sometimes I feel like wearing a disguise. And sometimes I feel the need to disguise myself in order to get good service at the more expensive stores (so ridicolous: I need expensive stuff in order to be able to buy more expensive stuff).
> 
> I want to look fresh, cheerful, approachable, timeless, a bit elegant, a bit quirky, but not conservative or boring.
> Rather hard to achieve at the age of forty and my figure.
> 
> Papertiger, if you read this: I love your style!
> 
> Maybe I need a different haircut, but I am not ready lo let go of my long curls. They really are rather low maintenance (no need to go to the salon every 4 weeks for a trim) and can be worn in so many different ways.
> 
> Rant over, maybe some of you can provide some thoughts. I will try to share some pictures, have to find out how to remove the metadata first.



Hmm. I'm trying to get a sense of how you want to look.  Do you have a style icon or inspiration?  Anyone that you particularly admire (stylistically speaking)?

From what you've said so far, one way to look timeless and elegant but fresh and cheerful is to wear classic clothing shapes, but in your favorite fresh, upbeat colors and sexy, luxe textures.  For example, instead of blue jeans, try purple or teal jeans with a sleek black cashmere turtleneck or black cashmere t-shirt, and a black blazer.  Instead of wearing your outfit with loafers (or similar), try a pair of black cowboy boots.  If you feel that a scarf tied around the neck is too conservative, you could wear it as a belt.  I like to tie a 90 with one of my horse's snaffle bits as a "buckle," over a tunic.  It's less expected and the scarf gives a pop of color.  If you like wearing pants, you could pair a simple cashmere or silk tee with long necklaces and a pair of high-waisted wide leg pants.  Leather or suede pants look great with a blazer, tunic or v-neck sweater.  You can still be classic and conservative, but the luxe textures bump it up a notch.  When you think of a tee, think cashmere or silk instead of cotton.  When you think blouse, think heavy, drapey, silk in some fabulous color like magenta that will add pow to a plain black pencil skirt and tights.

Long hair can be a great asset, but usually needs some sort of style.  Heavy highlights in front around the face help a lot too, gradually becoming less toward the back.  If I pull mine into a ponytail, I'll often wear it low and allow just the ends to curl.  I like to cover the elastic with a wide wrap of suede or patent leather.  Sometimes I'll do half-up/down, tease the crown and pull the front back over it so it makes a little bouf at the back, securing it with a matte gold barrette.  Easy-peasy and fast.  You can also do "ballet dancer" and pull it all into a low, sleek bun at the nape.  I do that one with no makeup, but a really smashing red lipstick.


----------



## EmileH

Genie you said the magic words. Port tasting?!


----------



## HoneyLocks

Genie27 said:


> Outfit of the day....today and yesterday. I should have worn sturdier shoes to balance the rest of the outfit, but I really wanted to wear these shoes today.
> 
> Yesterday’s is for HoneyLocks. Teal and purple and pink.
> It’s a bit mild but windy. And ooh, the sun is peeking out from behind some clouds.


Both outfits are gorgeous! I like the ruffles on the blue coat, can we get a more detailed picture?

I love the combination of teal and purple, here are some pictures as well:


----------



## cremel

HoneyLocks, I have the same dilemma as you do.  In California people dress rather casually.  I switch between semi dressy and casual clothes. I’d love to look nice and be in my favorite dresses  and short skirts but believe me some people would start querying “ what’s the occasion?”. 

As for hair style, I cut my hair to the similar length as Ppup(sorry dear I am quoting you here) if you had seen her beautiful photos before.  This is after some twenty years of long hair... turned out people liked it!!! Me too. [emoji3]you never know.


----------



## cremel

HoneyLocks said:


> Both outfits are gorgeous! I like the ruffles on the blue coat, can we get a more detailed picture?
> 
> I love the combination of teal and purple, here are some pictures as well:
> View attachment 3893027
> View attachment 3893028
> View attachment 3893030



Love these looks!!! Great job HoneyLock!


----------



## EmileH

HoneyLocks said:


> Both outfits are gorgeous! I like the ruffles on the blue coat, can we get a more detailed picture?
> 
> I love the combination of teal and purple, here are some pictures as well:
> View attachment 3893027
> View attachment 3893028
> View attachment 3893030



You look awesome. No need to change


----------



## cremel

Lately I visited H store in between my trips.  Got this orange Le Pegase scarf. It’s very pretty.  But I am yet to figure out what to go with this orange scarf?


----------



## cremel

And I saw something interesting in the store too. Immediately it reminded me of Ppup.  [emoji8] your DH is now officially a scarf designer for Hermes. [emoji23]


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie you said the magic words. Port tasting?!


It's amazing - the range of ports - from white to tawny and deep dark reds. And all pretty inexpensive in relation to the quality/taste.

I just went through my photos from my trip - apparently I barely used my camera, just the iPhone.



HoneyLocks said:


> Both outfits are gorgeous! I like the ruffles on the blue coat, can we get a more detailed picture?
> 
> I love the combination of teal and purple, here are some pictures as well:
> View attachment 3893027
> View attachment 3893028
> View attachment 3893030


You look amazing in jewel tones. I posted a few more pics here
Friends Chat Thread: Wardrobe, Fun, and Whatever

Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh I’m in GMT + 2 land.  Which means I’m going to bed now so you guys can have about ten hours of fun without me.


----------



## HoneyLocks

prepster said:


> Hmm. I'm trying to get a sense of how you want to look.  Do you have a style icon or inspiration?  Anyone that you particularly admire (stylistically speaking)?
> 
> From what you've said so far, one way to look timeless and elegant but fresh and cheerful is to wear classic clothing shapes, but in your favorite fresh, upbeat colors and sexy, luxe textures.  For example, instead of blue jeans, try purple or teal jeans with a sleek black cashmere turtleneck or black cashmere t-shirt, and a black blazer.  Instead of wearing your outfit with loafers (or similar), try a pair of black cowboy boots.  If you feel that a scarf tied around the neck is too conservative, you could wear it as a belt.  I like to tie a 90 with one of my horse's snaffle bits as a "buckle," over a tunic.  It's less expected and the scarf gives a pop of color.  If you like wearing pants, you could pair a simple cashmere or silk tee with long necklaces and a pair of high-waisted wide leg pants.  Leather or suede pants look great with a blazer, tunic or v-neck sweater.  You can still be classic and conservative, but the luxe textures bump it up a notch.  When you think of a tee, think cashmere or silk instead of cotton.  When you think blouse, think heavy, drapey, silk in some fabulous color like magenta that will add pow to a plain black pencil skirt and tights.
> 
> Long hair can be a great asset, but usually needs some sort of style.  Heavy highlights in front around the face help a lot too, gradually becoming less toward the back.  If I pull mine into a ponytail, I'll often wear it low and allow just the ends to curl.  I like to cover the elastic with a wide wrap of suede or patent leather.  Sometimes I'll do half-up/down, tease the crown and pull the front back over it so it makes a little bouf at the back, securing it with a matte gold barrette.  Easy-peasy and fast.  You can also do "ballet dancer" and pull it all into a low, sleek bun at the nape.  I do that one with no makeup, but a really smashing red lipstick.



Thank you for your extensive answer. 
I think I know how to dress nicely, it is hard to put my finger on what causes dissatisfaction.
somehow I already do many of the things you suggested: my most beloved pants are aubergine colored, When it gets colder I wear a lot of corduroys and velvet. Turtlenecks do not work for me, they give me an even shorter neck than I already have. I do like to wear a scarf as a belt every now and then (especially with dresses, but am afraid of pulling too much attention to my middle (remember: short and stout...).

The problem is, I know what I do not want to look like but there is not a specific style I admire. But maybe it is OK to be able to pull off quite different styles.
I also like nordic design (sorgenfri sylt, Lien&Giel, Ivko), 50ies/60ies look (King Louie, Lena Hoschek...)

I live right next to the headquarter of a local bank, I do not want to look like the women there (nothing against them, they look fine, it is just not me). I do not want to look posh, snobbish, whatever. Maybe the problem is my VERY laid back social group (people who work in IT and the like, outdoor people), I sometimes get called "little princess" by my colleagues,
I looked through my photos, I did find none to show you what I mean. I suck at taking selfies, DH does not like taking photos ("I am not an instagram husband!") and I do not take pictures of myself when I do not feel comfortable with what I look like. I have to remember to do so next time...


----------



## HoneyLocks

Genie27 said:


> It's amazing - the range of ports - from white to tawny and deep dark reds. And all pretty inexpensive in relation to the quality/taste.
> 
> I just went through my photos from my trip - apparently I barely used my camera, just the iPhone.
> 
> 
> You look amazing in jewel tones. I posted a few more pics here
> Friends Chat Thread: Wardrobe, Fun, and Whatever
> 
> Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe


OMG, this thing is beautiful. Do you need money for new scarves? I will buy the coat from you!


----------



## Genie27

HoneyLocks said:


> OMG, this thing is beautiful. Do you need money for new scarves? I will buy the coat from you!


You will have to get it from my cold dead hands.


----------



## HoneyLocks

cremel said:


> HoneyLocks, I have the same dilemma as you do.  In California people dress rather casually.  I switch between semi dressy and casual clothes. I’d love to look nice and be in my favorite dresses  and short skirts but believe me some people would start querying “ what’s the occasion?”.
> 
> As for hair style, I cut my hair to the similar length as Ppup(sorry dear I am quoting you here) if you had seen her beautiful photos before.  This is after some twenty years of long hair... turned out people liked it!!! Me too. [emoji3]you never know.



So much this: "What is the occasion?" I just like to look nice, play with colors as a contrast to working in white all day long.



cremel said:


> Love these looks!!! Great job HoneyLock!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look awesome. No need to change



I think I know how to dress up, maybe my daily street style is the problem. 



cremel said:


> Lately I visited H store in between my trips.  Got this orange Le Pegase scarf. It’s very pretty.  But I am yet to figure out what to go with this orange scarf?
> 
> View attachment 3893040



Are you brave? I would go for the shade of purple that can be found in the feathers.
Good job, now I want it...



HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh I’m in GMT + 2 land.  Which means I’m going to bed now so you guys can have about ten hours of fun without me.



You seem to be not far away. I should do some packing before going to bed since I will be gone the next three days: Conference and some shopping. 
Good night for today Chatters, it has been a fun day with you!


----------



## Joannadyne

Genie27 said:


> You will have to get it from my cold dead hands.



And then you'd have to pry it from mine!


----------



## HoneyLocks

Genie27 said:


> You will have to get it from my cold dead hands.


OMG, don't say that, I once adored a coat of a terminally sick patient with a figure similar to mine *shame*.


----------



## Genie27

HoneyLocks said:


> And sometimes I feel the need to disguise myself in order to get good service at the more expensive stores (so ridicolous: I need expensive stuff in order to be able to buy more expensive stuff).
> 
> I want to look fresh, cheerful, approachable, timeless, a bit elegant, a bit quirky, but not conservative or boring.
> Rather hard to achieve at the age of forty and my figure.



I think I'm getting a sense of what you are expressing. 
I find that in expensive stores, they look at the handbag. I'm assuming you prefer not to carry something that is widely recognized by everyone? How about if you carry an under the radar handbag (Bottega Veneta comes to mind for me), most people on the street don't recognize it as a 'brand,' but SAs usually know and they are more likely to consider you a serious customer.

In terms of sporty or outdoor clothes, I have a dear GF who is also very outdoorsy and I had to convince her to buy urban clothes instead of wearing fleece, jeans and hiking boots to dinner with friends. (She wanted to date, and asked me for clothing advice). We bought dark denim, low heeled boots and a wool jacket - just as functional and practical as her hiking gear, but much more suitable for city adventures. 

When you described your clothing, you said plain T, jeans and scarf it up? Perhaps the scarf has become an easy shortcut way to dress up an outfit, when perhaps putting more thought/interest into the outfit would be more fun and exciting for you?


----------



## prepster

HoneyLocks said:


> Thank you for your extensive answer.
> I think I know how to dress nicely, it is hard to put my finger on what causes dissatisfaction.
> somehow I already do many of the things you suggested: my most beloved pants are aubergine colored, When it gets colder I wear a lot of corduroys and velvet. Turtlenecks do not work for me, they give me an even shorter neck than I already have. I do like to wear a scarf as a belt every now and then (especially with dresses, but am afraid of pulling too much attention to my middle (remember: short and stout...).
> 
> The problem is, I know what I do not want to look like but there is not a specific style I admire. But maybe it is OK to be able to pull off quite different styles.
> I also like nordic design (sorgenfri sylt, Lien&Giel, Ivko), 50ies/60ies look (King Louie, Lena Hoschek...)
> 
> I live right next to the headquarter of a local bank, I do not want to look like the women there (nothing against them, they look fine, it is just not me). I do not want to look posh, snobbish, whatever. Maybe the problem is my VERY laid back social group (people who work in IT and the like, outdoor people), I sometimes get called "little princess" by my colleagues,
> I looked through my photos, I did find none to show you what I mean. I suck at taking selfies, DH does not like taking photos ("I am not an instagram husband!") and I do not take pictures of myself when I do not feel comfortable with what I look like. I have to remember to do so next time...



Your pictures look great!  My take on personal change is that we're _all_ just perfect exactly the way we are, because at heart, clothes are just clothes.  Having said that, I think it's worthwhile to think about how we want to be seen by the world.  It's fun.  And can be a great form of self-expression.  I think that's very cool.  The dissonance usually occurs when how we feel isn't in line with how we want to be seen.  For many of us, unless we grew up with a stylish sister or mother or are born with those freakishly rare style genes, learning the language of clothes and analyzing the components of what makes a look can be hard.  People often act as if it is so innate or easy, but I think it's a skill that, like any other skill, takes lots of observation and practice.  Plus, it takes a lot of courage to change.  It's hard to figure out sometimes if we're depending on a certain hairstyle or way of dressing because it is truly our style, or because we're stuck in a rut.   

Years ago I started keeping a style journal of sorts, where I jot down observations, and things I read--things I like and don't like.  Knowing what you don't want is as good a place to start as any.  You said you don't want to look posh or snobbish.  Maybe keep some notes about exactly what posh and snobbish (etc.) looks like to you.  Is it just designer labels, or is it a certain way of dressing?

Lot's of obvious designer labels are not a great look on anyone.  Sometimes the value of clothing made by a designer isn't the label though, it's the design, tailoring and workmanship.  Lol! No need to wear labels visible from space.  



Genie27 said:


> I think I'm getting a sense of what you are expressing.
> I find that in expensive stores, they look at the handbag. I'm assuming you prefer not to carry something that is widely recognized by everyone? How about if you carry an under the radar handbag (Bottega Veneta comes to mind for me), most people on the street don't recognize it as a 'brand,' but SAs usually know and they are more likely to consider you a serious customer.
> 
> In terms of sporty or outdoor clothes, I have a dear GF who is also very outdoorsy and I had to convince her to buy urban clothes instead of wearing fleece, jeans and hiking boots to dinner with friends. (She wanted to date, and asked me for clothing advice). We bought dark denim, low heeled boots and a wool jacket - just as functional and practical as her hiking gear, but much more suitable for city adventures.
> 
> When you described your clothing, you said plain T, jeans and scarf it up? Perhaps the scarf has become an easy shortcut way to dress up an outfit, when perhaps putting more thought/interest into the outfit would be more fun and exciting for you?



Great advice.


----------



## papertiger

pigleto972001 said:


> For genie , my one arm warmer. Working on second
> 
> View attachment 3891312



Woman after my own heart - although mine (green) were knitted for me


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Yay, it’s so cool! I made mine shorter and without sequins...I just finished sewing them up tonight and blocked them. I wish I’d learned to do them in the round, as my seam is a bit messy.


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3891437
> 
> 
> Here’s me in a really loud and obnoxious wool coat today.



I think you look fabulous and stylish. That coat's a wow HBG


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Throwing this question out to the universe and my friends here..why do people look so much better in puffy coats in Paris than in Boston? [emoji848]



They don't, but the wine tastes better even at lunch.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A tourist from the ——-!!! What the heck?!
> 
> This is the problem. It takes me like 24 hours to get really annoyed. I wish I  could find a witty way to tell people off in the moment. I instead I stew in it.
> 
> Does this happen today anyone else?



I usually say what I think and I usually think pretty fast. Sometimes it's not worth one's breath/time. Pretending you can't understand a word they're saying with a dumb smile and shrug of shoulders is the best way.

It's always worth having a few practiced phrases in reserve that have multiple uses too. The verbal equivalent to having judo counter throws under your belt.

Sorry the silly person tried to ruin your day. Best revenge, try not to think about it too much and enjoy every minute of your holiday.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And I bought this as a souvenir of the experience.
> 
> View attachment 3891942


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3892424
> 
> I just bought a second hand wool/cashmere/angora coat.  I really like it.
> View attachment 3892425
> 
> Here’s my cozy outfit for a slushy day.



Great colour combos


----------



## papertiger

HoneyLocks said:


> I somehow struggle to find a distinctive style that matches my personality. Usually I just wear plain pants, a T-shirt, jacket and scarf it up for daily use (including riding my bike to work and back, work clothing is provided).
> When I try to make an effort I look like somebody working at the headquarter of local bank (put together business women, just not what I want to represent).
> I admire the looks of Italian and French women, but I am short and stout (and muscular), so I can not pull that off.
> 
> Since work clothing is provided and usually mandatory at the hospitals around here I would not need a lot of clothing at all, most of my colleagues do not care much about fashion.
> Most of the people around here are casual dressers, wearing designer clothing around here gives one a snobbish touch pretty easily: not what I aspire either.
> 
> Maybe I look the most like myself in jeans and outdoor clothing, wearing my hair in a simple braid, but that gets boring.
> We have a mean saying around here about people from rural areas who dress differently when visiting/moving "to the city": "I want but I can't". I do not want to look like that either.
> 
> I do not want to look like am trying to hard, sometimes I feel like wearing a disguise. And sometimes I feel the need to disguise myself in order to get good service at the more expensive stores (so ridicolous: I need expensive stuff in order to be able to buy more expensive stuff).
> 
> I want to look fresh, cheerful, approachable, timeless, a bit elegant, a bit quirky, but not conservative or boring.
> Rather hard to achieve at the age of forty and my figure.
> 
> Papertiger, if you read this: I love your style!
> 
> Maybe I need a different haircut, but I am not ready lo let go of my long curls. They really are rather low maintenance (no need to go to the salon every 4 weeks for a trim) and can be worn in so many different ways.
> 
> Rant over, maybe some of you can provide some thoughts. I will try to share some pictures, have to find out how to remove the metadata first.



Thank you very much. As you know my secret MO is to buy what I like and chuck it on (sometimes in the early hours dark). 

1. If you only buy what you like, you'll never wear anything you don't like

2. It doesn't take anyone longer to dress well than not. 

3. If you put out clothes the night before on a clothes horse or mannequin (can just be draped over a chair). Everything will be to hand in the morning.  

Now to you:

Let's work the positives. Show us you 3 favourite outfits and tell us why they make you feel and look good.


----------



## papertiger

HoneyLocks said:


> Are purple and teal neutrals?



Can be, if they're your best colours.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Outfit of the day....today and yesterday. I should have worn sturdier shoes to balance the rest of the outfit, but I really wanted to wear these shoes today.
> 
> Yesterday’s is for HoneyLocks. Teal and purple and pink.
> It’s a bit mild but windy. And ooh, the sun is peeking out from behind some clouds.


----------



## papertiger

HoneyLocks said:


> Both outfits are gorgeous! I like the ruffles on the blue coat, can we get a more detailed picture?
> 
> I love the combination of teal and purple, here are some pictures as well:
> View attachment 3893027
> View attachment 3893028
> View attachment 3893030



These are great! 

First thing I notice is that you look great cinched in the middle. Hour-glass figures are the most envied. You also wear your dresses/skirts at the right length and the fabric is mid-weight and draped - great. Not sure if the round flat shoes but the purple ones are better. You could try nude pumps or wedges that offer comfort and practicality, nothing to high or spindly.


----------



## Cordeliere

Barenia Babe said:


> Thank you, Cordeliere, for your kind invitation! So this is where the cool kids have been hanging out
> A tiny bit about me: long-time TPF member and vintage Hermès collector. Have been away from the forums for a while but glad to see there are still those who enjoy this community and all the fellowship.
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!



Welcome BB.  

Hey everyone.  BB & I met on ebay last week.   My (former) pair of L'Abre de Vie twillys are now gracing her bolide and whitebus (made from a really big goat).   We decided we were vintage soulmates.

BB    Tell us how you picked your new user name.   Is there barenia in your closet?


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> You can still be classic and conservative, but the luxe textures bump it up a notch.  When you think of a tee, think cashmere or silk instead of cotton.  When you think blouse, think heavy, drapey, silk in some fabulous color like magenta that will add pow to a plain black pencil skirt and tights.



Prepster    This was my favorite of your suggestions to Honeylocks.   Your ideas were all good, but this one I could do.  Thanks.


----------



## Cordeliere

HoneyLocks said:


> Both outfits are gorgeous! I like the ruffles on the blue coat, can we get a more detailed picture?
> 
> I love the combination of teal and purple, here are some pictures as well:
> View attachment 3893027
> View attachment 3893028
> View attachment 3893030



You OWN the combination of teal and purple.   I love seeing unique combos that work.  Well done.


----------



## Cordeliere

HoneyLocks said:


> I do not want to look posh, snobbish, whatever. Maybe the problem is my VERY laid back social group (people who work in IT and the like, outdoor people), I sometimes get called "little princess" by my colleagues,



So you hang with the grunges and they tease you for being stylish.   I think you need some icons who live large in the fashion world, not to copy their style, but so you can be inspired by people who do "themselves" in a big way.   I think you should up your confidence and dish it back when they tease you.   You are the queen, not a little princess.  My two cents.


----------



## bobkat1991

HoneyLocks said:


> Both outfits are gorgeous! I like the ruffles on the blue coat, can we get a more detailed picture?
> 
> I love the combination of teal and purple, here are some pictures as well:
> View attachment 3893027
> View attachment 3893028
> View attachment 3893030


I really like your style already, as pictured here.  I'm looking forward to more pictures of you, as you evolve!


----------



## Genie27

PT, you are so insightful, as always.
Honeylocks, how tall are you? I would not have thought you were short, from these pictures. I agree with PT - the curvy hourglass with cinched waist is a very good look on you.


----------



## EmileH

I have a fashion update from Paris. Remember that I said last year that no one wore otk boots here? They are everywhere now. They must have been slow to adopt them. It seems like something that started with street fashion and is moving to higher fashion. Dior showed them this winter. You see them in every price category and on a variety of women.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a fashion update from Paris. Remember that I said last year that no one wore otk boots here? They are everywhere now. They must have been slow to adopt them. It seems like something that started with street fashion and is moving to higher fashion. Dior showed them this winter. You see them in every price category and on a variety of women.



Very interesting that otk boots filtered from the bottom up. I wonder in what other instances this has happened? Can’t think of any off the top of my head. I think remember first seeing SW Highlands in spring 2015 which is the first time I took notice of the otk boots trend. I’m surprised it’s taken Paris this long to catch on!


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a fashion update from Paris. Remember that I said last year that no one wore otk boots here? They are everywhere now. They must have been slow to adopt them. It seems like something that started with street fashion and is moving to higher fashion. Dior showed them this winter. You see them in every price category and on a variety of women.


Chanel, Balenciaga (?) and a bunch of others have been showing them for years. 2013 Chanel Fall Winter had leather leggings/otk boots of some sort. I for one find them very practical for winter.

I recall when knee high boots came “into fashion” and people avoided buying them in case they didn’t last. Thankfully they haven’t gone anywhere.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Very interesting that otk boots filtered from the bottom up. I wonder in what other instances this has happened? Can’t think of any off the top of my head. I think remember first seeing SW Highlands in spring 2015 which is the first time I took notice of the otk boots trend. I’m surprised it’s taken Paris this long to catch on!


Grunge was bottom up from Seattle.


----------



## EmileH

Do you have a photo of the Chanel boots? I dint remember.

There are many streetwear inspired pieces in the Chanel collections these days: sneakers with designer wear, printed tees, hoodies.


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Throwing this question out to the universe and my friends here..why do people look so much better in puffy coats in Paris than in Boston? [emoji848]



Moncler puffy coats at the best. I'm wearing my epsom evelyne under it on that IG pic I shared.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

papertiger said:


> I think you look fabulous and stylish. That coat's a wow HBG



Thanks!!!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

papertiger said:


> Great colour combos



Thank you!  I guess i like teal with a tiny bit of grape/purple (just above the teal stripe on the dress), too!  But with a ton of dark chocolate in that outfit.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Of course the only day I don Hermès and Dior my 4 year old gets a fever and my day’s plans is to snuggle her all day back to health.   Here’s me on the daycare run actually dressed in my only H scarf and carrying my one Dior cannage bag.  The color is so me yet I have a hard time matching it to outfits, so this is one of the very few outfits it goes well with.
What do you guys think of the UGG Adirondack II boots with this??  It’s nasty out and slushy so the waterproof to the knee and shearling lined were mostly for that, plus they match my new secondhand camel coat I wore, plus I don’t know, I kind of like the boots with the H and Dior.  
Otherwise it’s diesel skinzee jeans and a turtleneck cashmere short sleeved top in grey and a white/grey/silver tweedy blazer in a cotton blend.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Of course if I had plans to be indoors and in shoes all day I would choose some less rugged boots, but since I’m only going to be going in and out of cars to the daycare today it seems better just to have really cozy feet.

Tonight my son is performing with an Orchestra In a mix of professional and teenage conservatory student players.  I can’t wait. I think the same outfit with my simple black or cognac flat knee high boots will be nice enough. No one dresses up around here at all.


----------



## Mininana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3893580
> 
> Of course the only day I don Hermès and Dior my 4 year old gets a fever and my day’s plans is to snuggle her all day back to health.   Here’s me on the daycare run actually dressed in my only H scarf and carrying my one Dior cannage bag.  The color is so me yet I have a hard time matching it to outfits, so this is one of the very few outfits it goes well with.
> What do you guys think of the UGG Adirondack II boots with this??  It’s nasty out and slushy so the waterproof to the knee and shearling lined were mostly for that, plus they match my new secondhand camel coat I wore, plus I don’t know, I kind of like the boots with the H and Dior.
> Otherwise it’s diesel skinzee jeans and a turtleneck cashmere short sleeved top in grey and a white/grey/silver tweedy blazer in a cotton blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3893581



Hope your toddler gets better soon!!


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Very interesting that otk boots filtered from the bottom up. I wonder in what other instances this has happened? Can’t think of any off the top of my head. I think remember first seeing SW Highlands in spring 2015 which is the first time I took notice of the otk boots trend. I’m surprised it’s taken Paris this long to catch on!



Trickling-down and bubbling up goes on constantly. High-fashion doesn't want to look stuffy or 'old', high-street only cares about what sells and copies from high and street, street fashion by its nature has to borrow 'readymades'.  The pastel trend highly influenced by teens interested in Japanese kawaii anime totally bubbled-up from the street and worked itself up. Now we have a very pastel SS18 at H. 

French fashion inside France has its own codes. It's not they're slow to catch on but there is always the big worry if something looks too fashionable, try hard or too..._je ne sais quoi_. What's good French taste actually moves v e r y slowly - JPG despaired of it for years.

The French are incredibly judgmental of each other and men are still judged by what 'their women' look like. Strange(r) French men will tell you what you'd look better in, why you shouldn't wear something at a party, women may not speak to you because you're wearing 'X' shoes. My mother lived in France for 10 years, the names and looks they give each other was frightening. They also tend to avoid 'bourgeois' unless they are (Hermes and Chanel  esp!) a totally guilty secret for many unless it looks inherited. Ridiculous but there it is. Over the border in Italy soooo different.


----------



## FizzyWater

HoneyLocks said:


> I live right next to the headquarter of a local bank, I do not want to look like the women there (nothing against them, they look fine, it is just not me). I do not want to look posh, snobbish, whatever. Maybe the problem is my VERY laid back social group (people who work in IT and the like, outdoor people), I sometimes get called "little princess" by my colleagues,



You know, I want to offer myself as a cautionary tale.  In my mid-twenties, my social circle were gamer dorks just starting to become employed in the dot-com boom in Seattle, where fleece is issued at birth.  I had always "overdressed" and was fine with that, but someone said something to me like, "oh, I used to be so afraid of you - you're so elegant and unapproachable!"  

And I spent the next 10 years trying to become approachable.  I dressed down, actually said the bad jokes that came to mind, let people see my faults, etc.  And now?  **** that.  I miss being intimidating.  I've internally mellowed in some healthy ways, but my demeanor and dress?  I'm ready to reclaim being elegant and even overdressed.



Cordeliere said:


> So you hang with the grunges and they tease you for being stylish.   I think you need some icons who live large in the fashion world, not to copy their style, but so you can be inspired by people who do "themselves" in a big way.   *I think you should up your confidence and dish it back when they tease you.   You are the queen, not a little princess.*  My two cents.



Pree-cisely.


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> It's always worth having a few practiced phrases in reserve that have multiple uses too. The verbal equivalent to having judo counter throws under your belt.



I've found the southernism "Well, *bless* your heart!", said with precisely the right level of serenely smiling venom, is crystal clear even to Germans who have never heard of the stereotype.  And it's short and easier to keep in my head when I'm otherwise at a loss, and it's such a non-sequitur that it's easy to turn away right after and go about my business while they're confused.

(I sound all bad-ass here - usually I just look at people blankly and work up a good sputter later.)


----------



## EmileH

I’m sorry if I’m interrupting a conversation. Ithink i died and went to heaven. It’s freezing. Even for me. But I’m fine. I have the coziest sweater and my big cashmere coat, it’s like a blanket and it’s sooo soft.

I saw the Dior exhibit. Omg. Amazing..

I was starving and cold and I wanted comfort food, so into le soufflé I went. Pear and roquefort appetizer. Really. This must be what they serve in heaven. Dessert to come.,




Also they are predicting snow for this evening. I have planned my whole day to be near the Eifel tower this evening when it is predicted to snow.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3893580
> 
> Of course the only day I don Hermès and Dior my 4 year old gets a fever and my day’s plans is to snuggle her all day back to health.   Here’s me on the daycare run actually dressed in my only H scarf and carrying my one Dior cannage bag.  The color is so me yet I have a hard time matching it to outfits, so this is one of the very few outfits it goes well  Iwith.
> What do you guys think of the UGG Adirondack II boots with this??  It’s nasty out and slushy so the waterproof to the knee and shearling lined were mostly for that, plus they match my new secondhand camel coat I wore, plus I don’t know, I kind of like the boots with the H and Dior.
> Otherwise it’s diesel skinzee jeans and a turtleneck cashmere short sleeved top in grey and a white/grey/silver tweedy blazer in a cotton blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3893581


I like the outfit a lot, boots are cool, jacket is really awesome. But I think the bag is overpowering it all.


----------



## EmileH

The ultimate revenge


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> I like the outfit a lot, boots are cool, jacket is really awesome. But I think the bag is overpowering it all.



Like in a bad way?  
It’s one of the VERY few outfits that this bag doesn’t out and out clash with so I have to grab the rare opportunity to use it!


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3893580
> 
> Of course the only day I don Hermès and Dior my 4 year old gets a fever and my day’s plans is to snuggle her all day back to health.   Here’s me on the daycare run actually dressed in my only H scarf and carrying my one Dior cannage bag.  The color is so me yet I have a hard time matching it to outfits, so this is one of the very few outfits it goes well with.
> What do you guys think of the UGG Adirondack II boots with this??  It’s nasty out and slushy so the waterproof to the knee and shearling lined were mostly for that, plus they match my new secondhand camel coat I wore, plus I don’t know, I kind of like the boots with the H and Dior.
> Otherwise it’s diesel skinzee jeans and a turtleneck cashmere short sleeved top in grey and a white/grey/silver tweedy blazer in a cotton blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3893581


I love this outfit actually! The red Dior is beautiful, and that and the scarf add just the right amount of color pop for a pulled together and practical on the go look. I hope your daughter feels better soon!



papertiger said:


> Trickling-down and bubbling up goes on constantly. High-fashion doesn't want to look stuffy or 'old', high-street only cares about what sells and copies from high and street, street fashion by its nature has to borrow 'readymades'.  The pastel trend highly influenced by teens interested in Japanese kawaii anime totally bubbled-up from the street and worked itself up. Now we have a very pastel SS18 at H.
> 
> French fashion inside France has its own codes. It's not they're slow to catch on but there is always the big worry if something looks too fashionable, try hard or too..._je ne sais quoi_. What's good French taste actually moves v e r y slowly - JPG despaired of it for years.
> 
> The French are incredibly judgmental of each other and men are still judged by what 'their women' look like. Strange(r) French men will tell you what you'd look better in, why you shouldn't wear something at a party, women may not speak to you because you're wearing 'X' shoes. My mother lived in France for 10 years, the names and looks they give each other was frightening. They also tend to avoid 'bourgeois' unless they are (Hermes and Chanel  esp!) a totally guilty secret for many unless it looks inherited. Ridiculous but there it is. Over the border in Italy soooo different.


Of course you are correct, PT! Not sure why I couldn’t think of other examples of the bottom up trickling last night - my brain was fried when I wrote that late at night, naturally it happens all the time (e.g. Supreme and LV). What a fascinating culture in France. I’ve been there many times, but haven’t spent enough time collectively amongst locals to pick up on this. And so ironic that trying to look like you’re not trying too hard takes so much effort and cattiness. Would you say in Italy people are more unabashed about wearing and buying what they want?



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I’m sorry if I’m interrupting a conversation. Ithink i died and went to heaven. It’s freezing. Even for me. But I’m fine. I have the coziest sweater and my big cashmere coat, it’s like a blanket and it’s sooo soft.
> 
> I saw the Dior exhibit. Omg. Amazing..
> 
> I was starving and cold and I wanted comfort food, so into le soufflé I went. Pear and roquefort appetizer. Really. This must be what they serve in heaven. Dessert to come.,
> 
> View attachment 3893804
> 
> 
> Also they are predicting snow for this evening. I have planned my whole day to be near the Eifel tower this evening when it is predicted to snow.


That soufflé looks like heaven!! The perfect pick me up on a cold and nasty day. I just love all these Parisian corner bistros. I really want to do a Day there where I wander aimlessly throughout the city on a little cafe tour.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> I've found the southernism "Well, *bless* your heart!", said with precisely the right level of serenely smiling venom, is crystal clear even to Germans who have never heard of the stereotype.  And it's short and easier to keep in my head when I'm otherwise at a loss, and it's such a non-sequitur that it's easy to turn away right after and go about my business while they're confused.
> 
> (I sound all bad-ass here - usually I just look at people blankly and work up a good sputter later.)


Hahaha this is awesome! I will try to store this in the front of my brain.
Re: your earlier post. I understand when the personality isn't always in line with the fashion look. People just have to deal with it. Let them be pleasantly surprised that you look elegant but are still totally fun and normal. If you play it right, the lag should only be a few minutes.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I’m sorry if I’m interrupting a conversation. Ithink i died and went to heaven. It’s freezing. Even for me. But I’m fine. I have the coziest sweater and my big cashmere coat, it’s like a blanket and it’s sooo soft.
> 
> I saw the Dior exhibit. Omg. Amazing..
> 
> I was starving and cold and I wanted comfort food, so into le soufflé I went. Pear and roquefort appetizer. Really. This must be what they serve in heaven. Dessert to come.,
> 
> View attachment 3893804
> 
> 
> Also they are predicting snow for this evening. I have planned my whole day to be near the Eifel tower this evening when it is predicted to snow.


You are definitely Not Interrupting - that looks amazing. And delicious. That soufflé. 
My little boiled egg looks so sad now. 
I hope you get some fantastic pictures if it snows (and even if it doesn't!)
Have a marvelous day!


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Like in a bad way?
> It’s one of the VERY few outfits that this bag doesn’t out and out clash with so I have to grab the rare opportunity to use it!


NO worries. I think it's just the second picture where the bag is really close to the camera and looks big. In the first picture, not so overpowering.
I might wear that bag with a monochrome outfit like black or navy.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I don’t have any outfits like that.
I wear all colors and prints, this plain gray sweater and light neutral tweed cotton blend blazer with jeans is literally my MOST neutral outfit of all my F/W outfits.  That’s why I thought of adding the scarf and bag for a pop of red, because it doesn’t out and out clash with the outfit, like it would with literally any other outfit I have.
The camera angle and the fact that the arm taking the selfie has the bag on it, makes the bag tip towards the camera and look larger than it does IRL.  I was trying to get the boots in the angle, and thought that the bag looming huge just made for a pretty bag focused pic that also happened to show my rugged snow boots to give a complete look at my outfit, whereas the first photo shows the outfit more in balance but no boots in the pic. I’m just a crap selfie photographer, basically.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do you have a photo of the Chanel boots? I dint remember.
> 
> There are many streetwear inspired pieces in the Chanel collections these days: sneakers with designer wear, printed tees, hoodies.


I was mistaken - they are actually some link of leather otk sock? Very similar look as the SWs.

https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2013-ready-to-wear/chanel/slideshow/collection#7

https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2013-ready-to-wear/chanel/slideshow/collection#25


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don’t have any outfits like that. I wear all colors and prints, this plain gray sweater and light neutral tweed cotton blend blazer with jeans is literally my MOST neutral outfit of all my F/W outfits. That’s why I thought of adding the scarf and bag for a pop of red, because it doesn’t out and out clash with the outfit, like it would with literally any other outfit I have. The camera angle and the fact that the arm taking the selfie has the bag on it, makes the bag tip towards the camera and look larger than it does IRL. I was trying to get the boots in the angle, and thought that the bag looming huge just made for a pretty bag focused pic that also happened to show my rugged snow boots to give a complete look at my outfit, whereas the first photo shows the outfit more in balance but no boots in the pic. I’m just a crap selfie photographer, basically.



You may be finding it hard to coordinate because it’s a warm palette compared to your usual cold colours. I have a few outfits like that - a mustard/burgundy dress, rust and camel winter coats. I ended up having a few items that only work well together, rather than with everything in my closet. 

I think the bag will look fantastic with your new camel coat.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> The French are incredibly judgmental of each other and men are still judged by what 'their women' look like. Strange(r) French men will tell you what you'd look better in, why you shouldn't wear something at a party, women may not speak to you because you're wearing 'X' shoes. My mother lived in France for 10 years, the names and looks they give each other was frightening. They also tend to avoid 'bourgeois' unless they are (Hermes and Chanel  esp!) a totally guilty secret for many unless it looks inherited. Ridiculous but there it is. Over the border in Italy soooo different.



This explanation of how things work in France is fascinating.   I would have no self esteem if I had been born there.


----------



## Cordeliere

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3893580
> 
> Of course the only day I don Hermès and Dior my 4 year old gets a fever and my day’s plans is to snuggle her all day back to health.   Here’s me on the daycare run actually dressed in my only H scarf and carrying my one Dior cannage bag.  The color is so me yet I have a hard time matching it to outfits, so this is one of the very few outfits it goes well with.
> What do you guys think of the UGG Adirondack II boots with this??  It’s nasty out and slushy so the waterproof to the knee and shearling lined were mostly for that, plus they match my new secondhand camel coat I wore, plus I don’t know, I kind of like the boots with the H and Dior.
> Otherwise it’s diesel skinzee jeans and a turtleneck cashmere short sleeved top in grey and a white/grey/silver tweedy blazer in a cotton blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3893581



I like the outfit in the first pic.   I like it the second best of any your have posted.  Your camel coat is my fav.   As you and Moma have discussed, the closeness to the camera on the second pic makes the bag look bigger than in real life,  and makes it a bit overwhelming.  The overwhelming is the size not the color.   I can understand how that could be a challenging color to coordinate, but when you do, it will be smashing.   Have you considered it with navy blue?

I have a question for you.   I remember you saying you have 18 bags.   To they tend to be a certain style, shape, size?   I ask because I have a certain style, shape, size that predominates my bag collection.


----------



## Joannadyne

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3893580
> 
> Of course the only day I don Hermès and Dior my 4 year old gets a fever and my day’s plans is to snuggle her all day back to health.   Here’s me on the daycare run actually dressed in my only H scarf and carrying my one Dior cannage bag.  The color is so me yet I have a hard time matching it to outfits, so this is one of the very few outfits it goes well with.
> What do you guys think of the UGG Adirondack II boots with this??  It’s nasty out and slushy so the waterproof to the knee and shearling lined were mostly for that, plus they match my new secondhand camel coat I wore, plus I don’t know, I kind of like the boots with the H and Dior.
> Otherwise it’s diesel skinzee jeans and a turtleneck cashmere short sleeved top in grey and a white/grey/silver tweedy blazer in a cotton blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3893581


You look great!


----------



## 911snowball

I could just eat that soufflé off my screen, it looks that good!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It’s more like 30, if you count crossbodies that can even fit an ipad, but not count WOCs that can only hold a phone and lippie.  And since I have 4 coming.
I think the size is predominantly 13” wide by 10” high and 5” depth.  This Dior is 12” by 8” by 4” so a bit smaller than most.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Genie27 said:


> You may be finding it hard to coordinate because it’s a warm palette compared to your usual cold colours. I have a few outfits like that - a mustard/burgundy dress, rust and camel winter coats. I ended up having a few items that only work well together, rather than with everything in my closet.
> 
> I think the bag will look fantastic with your new camel coat.



Yes!  My black cherry, red, and terra cotta bags are not versatile with my wardrobe, but when I do manage to wear a neutral enough outfit to pull them off, it looks great.  And it’s nice to have a bit of variety.  ALL the rest of my bags are complete earth tones or a shade of blue, which is my all time favorite color for everything, and by far my favorite ‘color’ for leather.  Since I wear a lot of dark denim, navy blue is super super versatile.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

At my teen’s orchestra concert, waiting for it to start...


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3894029
> 
> At my teen’s orchestra concert, waiting for it to start...


Gorgeous!!!! Love the bag with the coat and jeans.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Love the bag with the coat and jeans.



Thank you thank you!  The H scarf is vintage, the clothes are all from the secondhand market, but the bag was bought brand new at a department store in the center of Paris, the way a Dior should be.   That’s so not my usual modus operandi but it was a gift from a suitor, many moons ago, so I got to experience what you stylish ladies with the means to experience all the time, just going to the counter, picking out my favorite purse in sight, and walking away with it.  Fun!


----------



## AngelFood

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The ultimate revenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3893824



I was just at this restaurant a month ago. Thanks for bringing back the memory! Now where is that rude woman to show her whose boss?


----------



## EmileH

It snowed  in Paris! I am truly blessed to experience this. Everyone came out and was smiling and enjoying it. It’s was incredible.


----------



## EmileH




----------



## 911snowball

So pretty so see the snow fall!  Thanks for sharing this


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It snowed  in Paris! I am truly blessed to experience this. Everyone came out and was smiling and enjoying it. It’s was incredible.
> 
> View attachment 3894289


So lucky and romantic!


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3894029
> 
> At my teen’s orchestra concert, waiting for it to start...



This looks fabulous!!


----------



## gracekelly

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3894029
> 
> At my teen’s orchestra concert, waiting for it to start...


The perfect combination of all things I love in this picture!


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It snowed  in Paris! I am truly blessed to experience this. Everyone came out and was smiling and enjoying it. It’s was incredible.
> 
> View attachment 3894289


How magical!


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> How magical!



+1


----------



## Cordeliere

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It’s more like 30, if you count crossbodies that can even fit an ipad, but not count WOCs that can only hold a phone and lippie.  And since I have 4 coming.
> I think the size is predominantly 13” wide by 10” high and 5” depth.  This Dior is 12” by 8” by 4” so a bit smaller than most.



I am hooked on 12 wide 10 high and 3 deep.   That or smaller date bag.   I really have a difficult time finding the right bag in a larger size.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I love this outfit actually! The red Dior is beautiful, and that and the scarf add just the right amount of color pop for a pulled together and practical on the go look. I hope your daughter feels better soon!
> 
> 
> Of course you are correct, PT! Not sure why I couldn’t think of other examples of the bottom up trickling last night - my brain was fried when I wrote that late at night, naturally it happens all the time (e.g. Supreme and LV). What a fascinating culture in France. I’ve been there many times, but haven’t spent enough time collectively amongst locals to pick up on this. And so ironic that trying to look like you’re not trying too hard takes so much effort and cattiness. Would you say in Italy people are more unabashed about wearing and buying what they want?
> 
> 
> That soufflé looks like heaven!! The perfect pick me up on a cold and nasty day. I just love all these Parisian corner bistros. I really want to do a Day there where I wander aimlessly throughout the city on a little cafe tour.



I think there is more an open appreciation, a celebration of beautiful things in Italy, even loud, big sexy things, new or very old.  Of course with that also comes pressure to dress up more and every day esp for women.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I’m sorry if I’m interrupting a conversation. Ithink i died and went to heaven. It’s freezing. Even for me. But I’m fine. I have the coziest sweater and my big cashmere coat, it’s like a blanket and it’s sooo soft.
> 
> I saw the Dior exhibit. Omg. Amazing..
> 
> I was starving and cold and I wanted comfort food, so into le soufflé I went. Pear and roquefort appetizer. Really. This must be what they serve in heaven. Dessert to come.,
> 
> View attachment 3893804
> 
> 
> Also they are predicting snow for this evening. I have planned my whole day to be near the Eifel tower this evening when it is predicted to snow.


Just pass that souffle over!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It snowed  in Paris! I am truly blessed to experience this. Everyone came out and was smiling and enjoying it. It’s was incredible.
> 
> View attachment 3894289



Like I said the other day, a heavenly fairytale!! How wonderful you got to experience this. Thank you for allowing us to live vicariously through you!


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> I think there is more an open appreciation, a celebration of beautiful things in Italy, even loud, big sexy things, new or very old.  Of course with that also comes pressure to dress up more and every day esp for women.



It’s almost like whatever women do they end up objectified somehow....


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It snowed  in Paris! I am truly blessed to experience this. Everyone came out and was smiling and enjoying it. It’s was incredible.
> 
> View attachment 3894289



This is lovely!!![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don’t have any outfits like that.
> I wear all colors and prints, this plain gray sweater and light neutral tweed cotton blend blazer with jeans is literally my MOST neutral outfit of all my F/W outfits.  That’s why I thought of adding the scarf and bag for a pop of red, because it doesn’t out and out clash with the outfit, like it would with literally any other outfit I have.
> The camera angle and the fact that the arm taking the selfie has the bag on it, makes the bag tip towards the camera and look larger than it does IRL.  I was trying to get the boots in the angle, and thought that the bag looming huge just made for a pretty bag focused pic that also happened to show my rugged snow boots to give a complete look at my outfit, whereas the first photo shows the outfit more in balance but no boots in the pic. *I’m just a crap selfie photographer, *basically.



Not at all. Now I _am_ a crap selfie photographer. Self- photographs are really hard, one photo I took of my shoes and my bag was in the way, the bag looked like I could live in it.


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3894029
> 
> At my teen’s orchestra concert, waiting for it to start...


----------



## papertiger

Lost my McQueen bag in the back of a London (Black) cab tonight   I'll call the cab company in office hours tomorrow. 

Thank heavens I was wearing my H scarf, fur hat and carrying my phone/cards/work pass in another bag. Lost my keys and Christmas pressies though. And of course I love my silly bag, wasn't expensive but really useful. 

I seem to have a major catastrophe every year involving Christmas presents. Next year I'll donate cash to wildlife charities on behalf of everyone I usually buy for.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It snowed  in Paris! I am truly blessed to experience this. Everyone came out and was smiling and enjoying it. It’s was incredible.
> 
> View attachment 3894289



So pleased


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The ultimate revenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3893824


Your trip just keeps getting better! The soufflé looks incredible! 
Here’s a thought, maybe that woman was only concerned for your quality of sleep from eating sugar at night?  
Enjoy!!


----------



## dharma

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3894029
> 
> At my teen’s orchestra concert, waiting for it to start...


Love this combo!


----------



## dharma

papertiger said:


> Lost my McQueen bag in the back of a London (Black) cab tonight   I'll call the cab company in office hours tomorrow.
> 
> Thank heavens I was wearing my H scarf, fur hat and carrying my phone/cards/work pass in another bag. Lost my keys and Christmas pressies though. And of course I love my silly bag, wasn't expensive but really useful.
> 
> I seem to have a major catastrophe every year involving Christmas presents. Next year I'll donate cash to wildlife charities on behalf of everyone I usually buy for.


Oh no! I’m sorry to hear that!! I hope you get it back!


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Lost my McQueen bag in the back of a London (Black) cab tonight   I'll call the cab company in office hours tomorrow.
> 
> Thank heavens I was wearing my H scarf, fur hat and carrying my phone/cards/work pass in another bag. Lost my keys and Christmas pressies though. And of course I love my silly bag, wasn't expensive but really useful.
> 
> I seem to have a major catastrophe every year involving Christmas presents. Next year I'll donate cash to wildlife charities on behalf of everyone I usually buy for.


Oh no!! How terrible. I have my fingers crossed for you that the cab company or some good samaritan will come through!


----------



## 911snowball

Pup, still thinking about that chocolate souffle.  I think you need to go back at least one more time for this if not twice.  
You need to keep up your strength for shopping...


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Lost my McQueen bag in the back of a London (Black) cab tonight   I'll call the cab company in office hours tomorrow.
> 
> Thank heavens I was wearing my H scarf, fur hat and carrying my phone/cards/work pass in another bag. Lost my keys and Christmas pressies though. And of course I love my silly bag, wasn't expensive but really useful.
> 
> I seem to have a major catastrophe every year involving Christmas presents. Next year I'll donate cash to wildlife charities on behalf of everyone I usually buy for.


Oh no!  Well at least you still had the important stuff.  Really bugs the heck out of me when things like this happen and I wonder where my brain was sleeping.  Hoping for a quick return.


----------



## pigleto972001

The soufflé looks AhMazing. Life is short. Eat it again  !!

Snow in Paris. How perfect 

Papertiger sorry to hear about your bag and presents


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Lost my McQueen bag in the back of a London (Black) cab tonight   I'll call the cab company in office hours tomorrow.
> 
> Thank heavens I was wearing my H scarf, fur hat and carrying my phone/cards/work pass in another bag. Lost my keys and Christmas pressies though. And of course I love my silly bag, wasn't expensive but really useful.
> 
> I seem to have a major catastrophe every year involving Christmas presents. Next year I'll donate cash to wildlife charities on behalf of everyone I usually buy for.



So sad that happened.

These things can turn out ok.   I have lost my wallet three times and had people return it to me.  And last summer I found someone's wallet in our front yard.   She was under age and had about four different driver's licenses/ids so she could get into bars, so it was challenging to figure out who the wallet belonged to.   But we figured out which one was the right one based on her mother's health card and drove it to her house.   I felt like I was repaying all the good fortune I have had.


----------



## thelittleone

Hi there Cordeliere! I saw your 1949 Hermes online... 
I guess I am too new to start my own PMs as I can't seem to find the option anywhere to message you, so I hope it doesn't bother anyone here


----------



## EmileH

Paper tiger that stinks, I’m so sorry. [emoji22]


----------



## Joannadyne

papertiger said:


> Lost my McQueen bag in the back of a London (Black) cab tonight   I'll call the cab company in office hours tomorrow.
> 
> Thank heavens I was wearing my H scarf, fur hat and carrying my phone/cards/work pass in another bag. Lost my keys and Christmas pressies though. And of course I love my silly bag, wasn't expensive but really useful.
> 
> I seem to have a major catastrophe every year involving Christmas presents. Next year I'll donate cash to wildlife charities on behalf of everyone I usually buy for.


Oh, no, PT, so sorry to hear this! Thank goodness you had your phone and cards in another bag, though. I hope the rest turn up. Crossing fingers for you!


----------



## gracekelly

thelittleone said:


> Hi there Cordeliere! I saw your 1949 Hermes online...
> I guess I am too new to start my own PMs as I can't seem to find the option anywhere to message you, so I hope it doesn't bother anyone here



Welcome!
You can message her via the site where it is listed.  I don’t think the rules here allow a discussion regarding this item on this thread.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

gracekelly said:


> The perfect combination of all things I love in this picture!



Oh awesome!  I’m usually pretty rogue in my style compared to you classy gals, so it’s nice to sometimes fit in.


----------



## Meta

@papertiger Terribly sorry to hear about that. I hope you'll be able to get it back! Thankfully you had your essentials in another bag.  

@Pocketbook Pup It snowed here earlier yesterday but nothing stuck and not quite the same as in Paris!  Enjoy!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Since my secondhand camel coat is getting so much thumbs up appreciation over here, I thought I would show how I am wearing it today.  full length, belt, it really begs for some color to be paired with it if my colorful outfit is all covered up!  So the bag and scarf is my boho style


If I let the coat hang open and loose you see more of my colorful sweater underneath~!


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> So sad that happened.
> 
> These things can turn out ok.   I have lost my wallet three times and had people return it to me.  And last summer I found someone's wallet in our front yard.   She was under age and had about four different driver's licenses/ids so she could get into bars, so it was challenging to figure out who the wallet belonged to.   But we figured out which one was the right one based on her mother's health card and drove it to her house.   I felt like I was repaying all the good fortune I have had.



That's so lovely Cordeliere (but naughty girl). 

*Thanks everyone*, haven't got through to anyone yet. I'll keep trying


----------



## momasaurus

Papertiger - I hope it finds its way back to you. Last month on vacation I left my Kelly wallet on top of my car while pumping gas (DO NOT EVER DO THIS!!!) and drove away. Didn't notice it was missing till hours later. Frantic, crying, etc., not so much for the cash and cards but THE WALLET! Two days later, back home, the police call and they mail it back to me. The wallet has been run over and the clasp is bent. My local jeweler fixes the clasp and won't take any money. Sometimes nice things happen! Hoping for you.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3894768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since my secondhand camel coat is getting so much thumbs up appreciation over here, I thought I would show how I am wearing it today.  full length, belt, it really begs for some color to be paired with it if my colorful outfit is all covered up!  So the bag and scarf is my boho style
> View attachment 3894771
> 
> If I let the coat hang open and loose you see more of my colorful sweater underneath~!


Nice!!! I recognize that bag. Does it actually match the sweater? Amazing. And that scarfie thing is wonderful!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> Nice!!! I recognize that bag. Does it actually match the sweater? Amazing. And that scarfie thing is wonderful!



It is a spot on match to the sweater.  Nice coincidence!


----------



## 911snowball

Is it continuing to snow in Paris pbp?


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Is it continuing to snow in Paris pbp?



No. It only lasted a few hours but it was magical. It’s still cold but dry. 

I did a four hour cooking class at the ritz. It was amazing but it convinced me of the value of eating our. It was so much work!!! [emoji23]

I have been such a bum this trip. I ate, drank, people watched. Shopped of course. Walked a lot in the parks. My two cultural events were the Dior exhibit and the Leila menchari exhibit. Oh and the meeting with Annie faivre. The other day I had some cute kid pick out more stylish reading glasses for me. Yesterday I had some young girl at Alexandre de Paris show me ways to put my hair up and which barrettes look best. I could get used to this. I’m wondering if HERMES would hire me?!


----------



## 911snowball

Of course they would!  And you could eat souffles all the time!

What did you create in your cooking class?


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Of course they would!  And you could eat souffles all the time!
> 
> What did you create in your cooking class?



Coq au vin and beef Bourgogne both of which I have made before but of course they made it all so complicated. Or maybe I’m just in a lazy mood.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Coq au vin and beef Bourgogne both of which I have made before but of course they made it all so complicated. Or maybe I’m just in a lazy mood.


Sounds delicious! But I agree that you could probably get something just as delicious and have someone else prepare it for you. I find that with cooking complicated dishes for only one or two people, you could go order the same thing out to dinner and still spend less money than on all the ingredients...and you don't have to prep, cook, or clean! This must've been such a fun experience. Your whole trip sounds heavenly. I've basically decided to do a day trip to Paris from London in March. The only thing I will put on the agenda is walking around, soaking in the city, and stopping in various shops and cafes.


----------



## EmileH

Hmmm... could I get paid to taste test soufflés and give opinions on HERMES scarves? Probably not enough to buy Chanel. Darn. But I’m feeling so rested from my vacation and headed home to all good things.

Cafecream I totally recommend a trip to Paris. It’s always a good idea. Wait. Did someone say that once?


----------



## Pirula

https://goo.gl/images/Zgqb63


----------



## JolieS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No. It only lasted a few hours but it was magical. It’s still cold but dry.
> 
> I did a four hour cooking class at the ritz. It was amazing but it convinced me of the value of eating our. It was so much work!!! [emoji23]
> 
> I have been such a bum this trip. I ate, drank, people watched. Shopped of course. Walked a lot in the parks. My two cultural events were the Dior exhibit and the Leila menchari exhibit. Oh and the meeting with Annie faivre. The other day I had some cute kid pick out more stylish reading glasses for me. Yesterday I had some young girl at Alexandre de Paris show me ways to put my hair up and which barrettes look best. I could get used to this. I’m wondering if HERMES would hire me?!


Nah, at Hermès think of the attitude from customers that you’d have to put up with.


----------



## 911snowball

Eli would have to move to Paris.


----------



## JolieS

911snowball said:


> Eli would have to move to Paris.


He’d fit right in with all the other ladies and their lap dogs. He’d have a blast.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hmmm... could I get paid to taste test soufflés and give opinions on HERMES scarves? Probably not enough to buy Chanel. Darn. But I’m feeling so rested from my vacation and headed home to all good things.





JolieS said:


> Nah, at Hermès think of the attitude from customers that you’d have to put up with.



I felt that way on a solo hiking trip to Banff and Jasper - fell in love with the mountains and dreamed of moving there (I don't ski). Until I realized that the kind of job I could get there would mean that I *could never ever afford to leave, or go away on nice vacations* - better to go back to my urban life and escape to different places whenever I can.

I'm (half-jokingly) trying to convince BF that we need to go see the Chess World Championship in London next year. I may or may not run away to Paris while he is distracted by Ginger GM and Magnus


----------



## Genie27

@papertiger - just catching up now - and hoping your items were turned in. How frazzling.

I'm just glad this week is over. Oof!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hmmm... could I get paid to taste test soufflés and give opinions on HERMES scarves? Probably not enough to buy Chanel. Darn. But I’m feeling so rested from my vacation and headed home to all good things.
> 
> Cafecream I totally recommend a trip to Paris. It’s always a good idea. Wait. Did someone say that once?


I believe I said this upthread a while ago haha but original credit comes from some Audrey Hepburn movie! Yes, I decided I'm definitely going to do at least a day, maybe during the week.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No. It only lasted a few hours but it was magical. It’s still cold but dry.
> 
> I did a four hour cooking class at the ritz. It was amazing but it convinced me of the value of eating our. It was so much work!!! [emoji23]
> 
> I have been such a bum this trip. I ate, drank, people watched. Shopped of course. Walked a lot in the parks. My two cultural events were the Dior exhibit and the Leila menchari exhibit. Oh and the meeting with Annie faivre. The other day I had some cute kid pick out more stylish reading glasses for me. Yesterday I had some young girl at Alexandre de Paris show me ways to put my hair up and which barrettes look best. I could get used to this. I’m wondering if HERMES would hire me?!


Oooooh, can't wait to see you with your hair up, and barrettes!!!


----------



## EmileH

Pirula said:


> https://goo.gl/images/Zgqb63



Yes darling. I was teasing. I have seen it a thousand times. 



JolieS said:


> Nah, at Hermès think of the attitude from customers that you’d have to put up with.



I could work behind the house. Just giving advice. [emoji23]



911snowball said:


> Eli would have to move to Paris.



He would totally love it. My SA at FSH begs me to bring him on one of my trips.  

In other news Eli is considering changing his name to Emile. He was named after an American football player and he feels that football is too violent and unrefined to reflect his tastes. He prefers scarves (twillies of course) and birkins. 

Moma, my hair is so think. She found me just the right barrettes for low pony tails. If it gets just a bit longer I can use it for an updo too.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes darling. I was teasing. I have seen it a thousand times.
> 
> 
> 
> I could work behind the house. Just giving advice. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> He would totally love it. My SA at FSH begs me to bring him on one of my trips.
> 
> In other news Eli is considering changing his name to Emile. He was named after an American football player and he feels that football is too violent and unrefined to reflect his tastes. He prefers scarves (twillies of course) and birkins.
> 
> Moma, my hair is so think. She found me just the right barrettes for low pony tails. If it gets just a bit longer I can use it for an updo too.


Sounds great! And EMILE is the perfect name for the pocketbook puppy!!! What gifts are you bringing him from your trip?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Throwing in my outfit of the day.  Same secondhand coat, also a secondhand boutique cotton sweater dress and my mom made the scarf. Same bag as yesterday but in chocolate.


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes darling. I was teasing. I have seen it a thousand times.
> 
> .



I knew you knew. [emoji16]


----------



## cafecreme15

My Ateliers de la Maille cardigan came today! I love it - it is made of extremely soft, thick, high quality cashmere, and the little pins on the pockets are such a nice touch. Excuse my modeling pictures - I am hanging in the house doing work today, so I’m only wearing leggings and a T-shirt. It makes it hard to see the full effect of how elegant the cardigan really is.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> My Ateliers de la Maille cardigan came today! I love it - it is made of extremely soft, thick, high quality cashmere, and the little pins on the pockets are such a nice touch. Excuse my modeling pictures - I am hanging in the house doing work today, so I’m only wearing leggings and a T-shirt. It makes it hard to see the full effect of how elegant the cardigan really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896123
> View attachment 3896124
> View attachment 3896125
> View attachment 3896126
> View attachment 3896127



That is a stunning sweater!


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> That is a stunning sweater!


Thank you!! I am so excited about it. And I got it at 15% off, which is pretty good considering this brand rarely has sales


----------



## HoneyLocks

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I could work behind the house. Just giving advice. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> He would totally love it. My SA at FSH begs me to bring him on one of my trips.
> 
> In other news Eli is considering changing his name to Emile. He was named after an American football player and he feels that football is too violent and unrefined to reflect his tastes. He prefers scarves (twillies of course) and birkins.
> 
> Moma, my hair is so think. She found me just the right barrettes for low pony tails. If it gets just a bit longer I can use it for an updo too.



I sense a business opportunity: order your scarf online and we advise and help what to do with it.
Ooh, this is what we are doing in this forum all the time 

Please be careful with barrettes, I stopped using them because they squeezed my hair too much. This and the metal made my hair very fragile and it started to break at the place where I had put them. 



HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3895907
> 
> Throwing in my outfit of the day.  Same secondhand coat, also a secondhand boutique cotton sweater dress and my mom made the scarf. Same bag as yesterday but in chocolate.



I love the teal/green shades, and especially the scarf!



cafecreme15 said:


> My Ateliers de la Maille cardigan came today! I love it - it is made of extremely soft, thick, high quality cashmere, and the little pins on the pockets are such a nice touch. Excuse my modeling pictures - I am hanging in the house doing work today, so I’m only wearing leggings and a T-shirt. It makes it hard to see the full effect of how elegant the cardigan really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896123
> View attachment 3896124
> View attachment 3896125
> View attachment 3896126
> View attachment 3896127



Cozy and elegant at the same time, what a great cardi! Congratulations


----------



## HoneyLocks

I just came home from my little trip. I got a new coat and a new hat I would like to share.
(I went out to get a coat but left my hat at the hotel. It started to rain and snow, so I had to get a new hat. Lucky me.
With the two of them I felt like one of the skaters from the joies d'hiver scarf.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you all for your nice suggestions concerning me questioning my style. 
I felt great wearing this outfit during the last two days. That is not a hump but a nice Italian leather backbag I got in Florence some years ago. The SA at Mulberry was horrified I wore it in the rain but what is the alternative? Plastic? It held up pretty well so far...
The shawl is Cavaliers de Caucase (Annie Faivre, 2015 I think).
Pocketbook Pup, I envy you so much for meeting Annie Faivre!


----------



## Joannadyne

cafecreme15 said:


> My Ateliers de la Maille cardigan came today! I love it - it is made of extremely soft, thick, high quality cashmere, and the little pins on the pockets are such a nice touch. Excuse my modeling pictures - I am hanging in the house doing work today, so I’m only wearing leggings and a T-shirt. It makes it hard to see the full effect of how elegant the cardigan really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896123
> View attachment 3896124
> View attachment 3896125
> View attachment 3896126
> View attachment 3896127


Ooh, that looks elegant on you! I bet it's super cozy.


----------



## Joannadyne

HoneyLocks said:


> I just came home from my little trip. I got a new coat and a new hat I would like to share.
> (I went out to get a coat but left my hat at the hotel. It started to rain and snow, so I had to get a new hat. Lucky me.
> With the two of them I felt like one of the skaters from the joies d'hiver scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896288
> View attachment 3896289
> 
> Thank you all for your nice suggestions concerning me questioning my style.
> I felt great wearing this outfit during the last two days. That is not a hump but a nice Italian leather backbag I got in Florence some years ago. The SA at Mulberry was horrified I wore it in the rain but what is the alternative? Plastic? It held up pretty well so far...
> The shawl is Cavaliers de Caucase (Annie Faivre, 2015 I think).
> Pocketbook Pup, I envy you so much for meeting Annie Faivre!


Haha, I love your coat and hat and comparison to Joies d'Hiver!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Joannadyne said:


> Ooh, that looks elegant on you! I bet it's super cozy.


Thank you, it is! Polished and comfy is my holy grail for clothing items.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> My Ateliers de la Maille cardigan came today! I love it - it is made of extremely soft, thick, high quality cashmere, and the little pins on the pockets are such a nice touch. Excuse my modeling pictures - I am hanging in the house doing work today, so I’m only wearing leggings and a T-shirt. It makes it hard to see the full effect of how elegant the cardigan really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896123
> View attachment 3896124
> View attachment 3896125
> View attachment 3896126
> View attachment 3896127


Its beautiful!! And fits you so well. It even looks good with the leggings. Would love to see pics when you style it the way you want.


----------



## Genie27

HoneyLocks said:


> I just came home from my little trip. I got a new coat and a new hat I would like to share.
> (I went out to get a coat but left my hat at the hotel. It started to rain and snow, so I had to get a new hat. Lucky me.
> With the two of them I felt like one of the skaters from the joies d'hiver scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896288
> View attachment 3896289
> 
> Thank you all for your nice suggestions concerning me questioning my style.
> I felt great wearing this outfit during the last two days. That is not a hump but a nice Italian leather backbag I got in Florence some years ago. The SA at Mulberry was horrified I wore it in the rain but what is the alternative? Plastic? It held up pretty well so far...
> The shawl is Cavaliers de Caucase (Annie Faivre, 2015 I think).
> Pocketbook Pup, I envy you so much for meeting Annie Faivre!


Oh that is very nice! I like the hat and coat.


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme love the new sweater. I never hit there to check them out. I was so good this trip. I have half the number of vat forms that I usually have!

Honey locks you look lovely. I'll be careful with the barrettes. 

Last trip I made my boot and skirt observations. It was more difficult to make any meaningful observations this trip with everyone so bundled up. The one thing I discovered is that I must wash my hair less often. Everyone here has messy hair.

I'm all packed up and ready to head home. [emoji22]


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme love the new sweater. I never hit there to check them out. I was so good this trip. I have half the number of vat forms that I usually have!
> 
> Honey locks you look lovely. I'll be careful with the barrettes.
> 
> Last trip I made my boot and skirt observations. It was more difficult to make any meaningful observations this trip with everyone so bundled up. The one thing I discovered is that I must wash my hair less often. Everyone here has messy hair.
> 
> I'm all packed up and ready to head home. [emoji22]


Safe travels tomorrow! It seems you had a wonderful trip. Once you get home, would love to see pix or hear more about the h cashmere coat.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Aw, safe travels Pocketbook Pup...but look on the bright side you are coming home to Eli and Chanel Sale!!!!!!


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you for taking us all with you on this trip Pbp!  We are so happy that you had this trip to celebrate this important birthday.
It seems you are rested and have had time for reflection.  Hope you have some champagne before you leave, you have picked up some beautiful things this trip- the Birkin is gorgeous.


----------



## pigleto972001

Safe trip Pocketbook!! Home sweet home


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> Lost my McQueen bag in the back of a London (Black) cab tonight   I'll call the cab company in office hours tomorrow.
> 
> Thank heavens I was wearing my H scarf, fur hat and carrying my phone/cards/work pass in another bag. Lost my keys and Christmas pressies though. And of course I love my silly bag, wasn't expensive but really useful.
> 
> I seem to have a major catastrophe every year involving Christmas presents. Next year I'll donate cash to wildlife charities on behalf of everyone I usually buy for.



I'm so sorry to hear that!   I hope someone calls about it.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme love the new sweater. I never hit there to check them out. I was so good this trip. I have half the number of vat forms that I usually have!
> 
> Honey locks you look lovely. I'll be careful with the barrettes.
> 
> Last trip I made my boot and skirt observations. It was more difficult to make any meaningful observations this trip with everyone so bundled up. The one thing I discovered is that I must wash my hair less often. Everyone here has messy hair.
> 
> I'm all packed up and ready to head home. [emoji22]


Thank you! It's too bad you didn't have the chance to make it there, I think you'd really like their stuff! But it's good you were strategic with your shopping, and like I said Ateliers de la Maille does ship internationally! Wishing you a safe and easy trip home! I hope you share more photos of Paris with us!


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme love the new sweater. I never hit there to check them out. I was so good this trip. I have half the number of vat forms that I usually have!
> 
> Honey locks you look lovely. I'll be careful with the barrettes.
> 
> Last trip I made my boot and skirt observations. It was more difficult to make any meaningful observations this trip with everyone so bundled up. The one thing I discovered is that I must wash my hair less often. Everyone here has messy hair.
> 
> I'm all packed up and ready to head home. [emoji22]


Noooooo!! Stay there forever and be our Paris correspondent! I felt like I'd been transported to Paris through your photos all week, and I'm not ready to go home yet!!!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks so much for your good wishes ladies. 

Snowball, you are one smart lady. Yes that’s exactly what I needed to do and that’s what I did this trip. Reflect. And rest. And restore. 

I posted many more photos on Instagram than i did here. There is a reason for this. You will notice that Mr PbP is not on the trip with me. He won’t be giving us any more shoe feedback. Enough said publicly. I hope you understand. Its all good. I’m at a very good place in my life. I didn’t want to show poor taste by posting photos on an open site like this at a time like this.  I keep my Instagram account private for only people that I know so if you want to see more photos just send me a message so I know to accept your username. 

Happy Chanel sale everyone. My phone was blowing up at midnight with all of the excitement. I have a few things in the works.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

View attachment 3897157

	

		
			
		

		
	
For @papertiger because she liked this bag.  
I’m finishing the last 3 days of my semester with my new Cathy Roels indie bag from Belgium.
And a white top and fuschia blazer pulled straight from my summer closet.  I just felt like trying it out in winter.  I’m undecided.


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3897157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For @papertiger because she liked this bag.
> I’m finishing the last 3 days of my semester with my new Cathy Roels indie bag from Belgium.
> And a white top and fuschia blazer pulled straight from my summer closet.  I just felt like trying it out in winter.  I’m undecided.



I'm not sure the pic is visible. But I do love your new bag


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Let’s see if this one works...


----------



## cafecreme15

Wearing my new cardigan out to brunch with friends today. I styled it with a simple white tank underneath, velvet j brand pants (my favorite), H belt, and some no name black suede booties I’ve had for the last 7 years. Narrowly avoided a crisis when I was putting it on - one of the pins popped out and fell on the floor, but I couldn’t find the fastener back to it. Was crawling around on my hands and knees for about 10 mins before I realized the back had fallen into the little pocket of the sweater since it was fastened to it [emoji28]


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Wearing my new cardigan out to brunch with friends today. I styled it with a simple white tank underneath, velvet j brand pants (my favorite), H belt, and some no name black suede booties I’ve had for the last 7 years. Narrowly avoided a crisis when I was putting it on - one of the pins popped out and fell on the floor, but I couldn’t find the fastener back to it. Was crawling around on my hands and knees for about 10 mins before I realized the back had fallen into the little pocket of the sweater since it was fastened to it [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897170
> View attachment 3897172
> View attachment 3897173



I love it! It’s totally Chanel like without the outrageous price.


----------



## slyyls

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3897160
> 
> Let’s see if this one works...


I think the fuchsia jacket looks great for winter.


----------



## slyyls

cafecreme15 said:


> Wearing my new cardigan out to brunch with friends today. I styled it with a simple white tank underneath, velvet j brand pants (my favorite), H belt, and some no name black suede booties I’ve had for the last 7 years. Narrowly avoided a crisis when I was putting it on - one of the pins popped out and fell on the floor, but I couldn’t find the fastener back to it. Was crawling around on my hands and knees for about 10 mins before I realized the back had fallen into the little pocket of the sweater since it was fastened to it [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897170
> View attachment 3897172
> View attachment 3897173



 You look fabulous! I love, love love your cardi.   I'm going to check out the website.
I have the velvet J brand bell bottoms from last year, and I just wore them again last night.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Wearing my new cardigan out to brunch with friends today. I styled it with a simple white tank underneath, velvet j brand pants (my favorite), H belt, and some no name black suede booties I’ve had for the last 7 years. Narrowly avoided a crisis when I was putting it on - one of the pins popped out and fell on the floor, but I couldn’t find the fastener back to it. Was crawling around on my hands and knees for about 10 mins before I realized the back had fallen into the little pocket of the sweater since it was fastened to it [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897170
> View attachment 3897172
> View attachment 3897173



Super cardie and a great look!  Love the conceit of the little pins and it is giving me ideas about how to copy it. I have a bunch of tiny pins  that I usually group together on a lapel and this could give them a new purpose


----------



## dharma

Very lovely outfits @HopelessBagGirl and @cafecreme15 !
@Pocketbook Pup ,I hope you have an easy re entry into real life xo. This vacation sounded like a dream come true and the relaxing effects will hopefully continue through the hectic holidays!
Relaxing a bit today, I may have to brave a city Macys for a few work related errands. DD is busy working on college supplemental essays. All deadlines are Jan 1st and since I don’t want the stress to ruin our Christmas break, I’m hoping she gets 2 more finished and submitted today. DH and I are both artists and getting into art college was simply showing your portfolio and not having a criminal record   This is so much stress for her,  I can’t wait for it all to end!
Had a productive day rearranging my sweater storage yesterday and decided that I literally do not have to purchase a single sweater for the rest of my life. It’s interesting that since waists are higher rise on bottoms now, sweaters the I hadn’t worn during the low rise years suddenly look fresh and right again. I was ready to toss them but made myself try everything to see what “sparked joy” . There was a little too much joy and hardly anything was culled, so maybe I wasn’t productive at all?


----------



## slyyls

I've been lurking in the wardrobe threads for a long time.
I never had much to contribute, as I don't shop the high end brands usually.
I just bought a Chanel look jacket, from a no name little Asian kiosk.
I paid $200.00 Canadian and I love it.     I'm not trying to pass it off as Chanel; but I wore it last night and at least 5 women asked me if it was Chanel.  lol    I finally went to Chanel and tried a few things on, and nothing fit me right.    Good for my wallet.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Very lovely outfits @HopelessBagGirl and @cafecreme15 !
> @Pocketbook Pup ,I hope you have an easy re entry into real life xo. This vacation sounded like a dream come true and the relaxing effects will hopefully continue through the hectic holidays!
> Relaxing a bit today, I may have to brave a city Macys for a few work related errands. DD is busy working on college supplemental essays. All deadlines are Jan 1st and since I don’t want the stress to ruin our Christmas break, I’m hoping she gets 2 more finished and submitted today. DH and I are both artists and getting into art college was simply showing your portfolio and not having a criminal record   This is so much stress for her,  I can’t wait for it all to end!
> Had a productive day rearranging my sweater storage yesterday and decided that I literally do not have to purchase a single sweater for the rest of my life. It’s interesting that since waists are higher rise on bottoms now, sweaters the I hadn’t worn during the low rise years suddenly look fresh and right again. I was ready to toss them but made myself try everything to see what “sparked joy” . There was a little too much joy and hardly anything was culled, so maybe I wasn’t productive at all?



Good luck to DD! I’m sure she will do well, Isn’t it nice to find older items in our closets that seem fresh all over again?



slyyls said:


> I've been lurking in the wardrobe threads for a long time.
> I never had much to contribute, as I don't shop the high end brands usually.
> I just bought a Chanel look jacket, from a no name little Asian kiosk.
> I paid $200.00 Canadian and I love it.     I'm not trying to pass it off as Chanel; but I wore it last night and at least 5 women asked me if it was Chanel.  lol    I finally went to Chanel and tried a few things on, and nothing fit me right.    Good for my wallet.



Welcome! Not everyone can or wants to spend Chanel money on clothes. But we can all appreciate the influence that Chanel and Karl have had on fashion. So I’m all for a bargain that’s just as good. I used the same approach for many years. I never tried to pass them off but people assumed they were Chanel. It’s a smart way to go.


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good luck to DD! I’m sure she will do well,*Isn’t it nice to find older items in our closets that seem fresh all over again?*
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! Not everyone can or wants to spend Chanel money on clothes. But we can all appreciate the influence that Chanel and Karl have had on fashion. So I’m all for a bargain that’s just as good. I used the same approach for many years. I never tried to pass them off but people assumed they were Chanel. It’s a smart way to go.



This is why Kondo is the enemy for me. A very unpopular opinion on this forum, I know, but I find her a bit pretentious. Gasp! You all will probably want to line up to whip me with a wet noodle, haha. Yes, my closet is full and no, I do not wear everything in it. A third is too small - that is my wardrobe for when I lose weight. The thought of being able to fit into them someday "sparks joy," OK??? Another third fits me right now and well, maybe some do not "spark" as much as others, to me, that just means I need to find better flint, aka accessories!  And the last third, ah, that is the wardrobe that must not be named! Alright, I'm in safe company so I'll just come out and say it. It's Voldemort, aka my fat clothes. Definitely does not "spark" anything but sadness and despair but it's there just in case. One thing I hate is spending money on clothes when I'm a larger size. It feels like a total waste of money.

But sometimes, I find something in the back of my closet from years ago that somehow still looks fresh and new. That definitely "sparks joy!" So this is why I can never be an acolyte of Kondo.


----------



## EmileH

I’m all for whatever works for anyone. We are all different. I cab understand your approach. My weight fluctuates but not that much. At my skinniest I was a 38. I’m never ever getting back into my 38 clothes. So they are gone. There were not that many. I was a 38 for like 38 seconds. And when I gain my clothes just get a bit tighter and look worse. I think I tend ti wear things just a tad loose by European standards. That’s probably why I dint change size . So yes if this works for you go with it, I also tend to save the best for last so my big problem was buying nice things and then wearing the shabby things. One approach doesn’t work for everyone. Feel free to speak up and say what you think. I like learning from others and I dont think there has to be an official forum policy on curating our closets. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Sorry for any typos. I’m at the airport lounge in London waiting for my flight. It’s dark in here. Must be mood lighting. I’m too old to appreciate it. 

In case anyone didn’t see my post absolutely no new scarves in London or Paris including the airports.


----------



## slyyls

I'm with you Joannadyne!    I bought the book after reading the posts on her system.   I just couldn't get into it, or see what all the excitement was all about.
I currently like all the clothes I have, and when I'm done with something I give it away or drop it at the Salvation Army.


----------



## slyyls

Pocketbookpup, I can really recognise myself in your post.      I'm trying to wear my nicest clothes often, and I also tend to like things on the looser side.
I'm now trying to only purchase better quality, or at least the best quality I can afford.

Have a good flight home.


----------



## slyyls

If any of you sell on Ebay, I'm looking for a little advice.   I posted a new thread in the Ebay forum, if you find you have time to take a look.


----------



## Joannadyne

Hmph, so I got up this morning to make some tea and coffee and I realized that perhaps a little Kondo in my life would not be remiss. I looked down at my pajama pants and this is the hot mess I saw.


Oh boy, I guess need a Kondo-vention! This sparks nothing but shame!


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for any typos. I’m at the airport lounge in London waiting for my flight. It’s dark in here. Must be mood lighting. I’m too old to appreciate it.
> 
> In case anyone didn’t see my post absolutely no new scarves in London or Paris including the airports.


Darn! That's too bad. It did they have any hard- to-find goodies from years past?

Safe travels home!


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne said:


> Hmph, so I got up this morning to make some tea and coffee and I realized that perhaps a little Kondo in my life would not be remiss. I looked down at my pajama pants and this is the hot mess I saw.
> View attachment 3897246
> 
> Oh boy, I guess need a Kondo-vention! This sparks nothing but shame!



It’s Sunday!!! I laugh because some of our European friends look for Chanel for casual for the weekends. You will usually find me in lululemon with little white chihuahua hairs. Sunday’s Emile likes belly rubs. Total respect for our European well dressed friends though.


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne said:


> Darn! That's too bad. It did they have any hard- to-find goodies from years past?
> 
> Safe travels home!



Thy had a Bleu agate halzan that I had searched for everywhere. No great scarves. But I didnt go digging too much. Too much to look forward to. I meed ti water my money tree now. Pass the miracle grow.


----------



## EmileH

And thank you!


----------



## gracekelly

Joannadyne said:


> This is why Kondo is the enemy for me. A very unpopular opinion on this forum, I know, but I find her a bit pretentious. Gasp! You all will probably want to line up to whip me with a wet noodle, haha. Yes, my closet is full and no, I do not wear everything in it. A third is too small - that is my wardrobe for when I lose weight. The thought of being able to fit into them someday "sparks joy," OK??? Another third fits me right now and well, maybe some do not "spark" as much as others, to me, that just means I need to find better flint, aka accessories!  And the last third, ah, that is the wardrobe that must not be named! Alright, I'm in safe company so I'll just come out and say it. It's Voldemort, aka my fat clothes. Definitely does not "spark" anything but sadness and despair but it's there just in case. One thing I hate is spending money on clothes when I'm a larger size. It feels like a total waste of money.
> 
> But sometimes, I find something in the back of my closet from years ago that somehow still looks fresh and new. That definitely "sparks joy!" So this is why I can never be an acolyte of Kondo.


 
I refuse to give away expensive clothing that I see a future possibility of wearing again. The things I got rid of were 80’s pieces from the big shoulder pad era that could not be salvaged.  I tried that with a couple of jackets and it didn’t work. The only place where I am more ruthless is concerning all the crap that accumulates in a house after a gazillion years of ownership.   Purged my linen closet recently and that was a good thing. 

I kept some very long patterned cotton knit Italian  sweaters from the 80’s that work perfectly over skinny pants. Took out the shoulder pads and they still look great

 At Thanksgiving dinner, our host’s son made a comment to me that was really a question.  He said wasn’t it true that if you hadn’t worn something in a year you should toss it. My reply was that the silk blouse I was wearing was purchased in 1993 and I hadn’t worn it in years.  That was the end of that conversation.   Wearing this blouse was the result of a search in the closet 6 months ago when I was putting things together to wear with lace track pants. On a whim I tried them together and they looked great!  Last week I needed something pretty, loose and festive that worked with a sling,  to wear to Thanksgiving dinner and the blouse came to mind.    If I hadn’t pulled it out months ago I probably would not have thought to wear it. 

Another thing besides clothing is shoes.  Glad I sidestepped the fugly platform shoes of recent years and all my heels are back in fashion after upteen years.   Blahnik said it would pass and he would keep making the shoes he always made and he was spot on.


----------



## Cordeliere

slyyls said:


> I've been lurking in the wardrobe threads for a long time.
> I never had much to contribute, as I don't shop the high end brands usually.
> I just bought a Chanel look jacket, from a no name little Asian kiosk.
> I paid $200.00 Canadian and I love it.     I'm not trying to pass it off as Chanel; but I wore it last night and at least 5 women asked me if it was Chanel.  lol    I finally went to Chanel and tried a few things on, and nothing fit me right.    Good for my wallet.



picture please?


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Very lovely outfits @HopelessBagGirl and @cafecreme15 !
> @Pocketbook Pup ,I hope you have an easy re entry into real life xo. This vacation sounded like a dream come true and the relaxing effects will hopefully continue through the hectic holidays!
> Relaxing a bit today, I may have to brave a city Macys for a few work related errands. DD is busy working on college supplemental essays. All deadlines are Jan 1st and since I don’t want the stress to ruin our Christmas break, I’m hoping she gets 2 more finished and submitted today. DH and I are both artists and getting into art college was simply showing your portfolio and not having a criminal record   This is so much stress for her,  I can’t wait for it all to end!
> Had a productive day rearranging my sweater storage yesterday and decided that I literally do not have to purchase a single sweater for the rest of my life. It’s interesting that since waists are higher rise on bottoms now, sweaters the I hadn’t worn during the low rise years suddenly look fresh and right again. I was ready to toss them but made myself try everything to see what “sparked joy” . There was a little too much joy and hardly anything was culled, so maybe I wasn’t productive at all?



Culled is only for items that deserve culling.   Too much joy (is there such a thing?) and no need to shop or spend sounds like a triple winner to me.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Hmph, so I got up this morning to make some tea and coffee and I realized that perhaps a little Kondo in my life would not be remiss. I looked down at my pajama pants and this is the hot mess I saw.
> View attachment 3897246
> 
> Oh boy, I guess need a Kondo-vention! This sparks nothing but shame!



OMG this made me laugh.    Love ya gf.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

@Joannadyne I love your posts pro/against Kondo.

I also have a few items that are too small but I refuse to believe I won’t lose the pregnancy weight from #3/4.  Then everything that fits me right now also will look nice if I lose it, or if I should heaven forbid gain weight, because they are all stretchy or loose.  So many stretchy pants and flattering cut tops.

The reason the Konmari approach works nicely for me, is that it made me sort of decide that I will only keep what I really do love, and by culling items I felt meh about, I was able to actually use the ones I love a lot more because they weren’t hidden in the back behind meh items.  I added my own thing, re: using my closet rod and rotating through methodically, so everything gets exactly one day to shine and be used, per month, and I don’t have to make decisions.  I do NOT do her drawer folding nonsense.  Hate that. I don’t use drawers for anything but underwear and the like. I have a separate smaller closet for hanging up summer outfits, and a third section that’s the smallest one, for formal wear. I think by culling it down to the items you adore, AND by rotating through them (not necessarily in order, I’ll often bypass the next one ‘in line’ and grab the 5th one because it suits that day better) so that they roughly get worn about the same amount, helps me at least to feel like the amount I have is not excessive and everything does indeed get worn and not forgotten, and every single month at that.  And in terms of F/W, that’s such a long season that it means everything will get pulled out ten times! Before the weather changes!  That seems reasonable to me.  But maybe I should cull it down further if I can, to 20 outfits that I love the tippy top most.
I’m not sure about the summer situation.  That could be culled to almost nothing, like 5 outfits, because it lasts a few weeks.  
Well, I plan to visit my dad next summer so I’ll be in a tropical paradise for months! Yay!  I can bring all my linen clothes with me and they can get used for longer than 3 weeks.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Here it is, all my F/W wardrobe.  It seems like a pretty reasonable amount of clothes, for a clothes horse like me.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> My Ateliers de la Maille cardigan came today! I love it - it is made of extremely soft, thick, high quality cashmere, and the little pins on the pockets are such a nice touch. Excuse my modeling pictures - I am hanging in the house doing work today, so I’m only wearing leggings and a T-shirt. It makes it hard to see the full effect of how elegant the cardigan really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896123
> View attachment 3896124
> View attachment 3896125
> View attachment 3896126
> View attachment 3896127



Very nice, neat and but not _too_ sweet, though I am coming to the conclusion you could actually wear a black plastic refuse sack and look breathtaking


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

papertiger said:


> Very nice, neat and but not _too_ sweet, though I am coming to the conclusion you could actually wear a black plastic refuse sack and look breathtaking



I totally agree. That pretty pink pout and gorgeous blonde hair, well, she is obviously a walking Barbie doll!


----------



## papertiger

HoneyLocks said:


> I just came home from my little trip. I got a new coat and a new hat I would like to share.
> (I went out to get a coat but left my hat at the hotel. It started to rain and snow, so I had to get a new hat. Lucky me.
> With the two of them I felt like one of the skaters from the joies d'hiver scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896288
> View attachment 3896289
> 
> Thank you all for your nice suggestions concerning me questioning my style.
> I felt great wearing this outfit during the last two days. That is not a hump but a nice Italian leather backbag I got in Florence some years ago. The SA at Mulberry was horrified I wore it in the rain but what is the alternative? Plastic? It held up pretty well so far...
> The shawl is Cavaliers de Caucase (Annie Faivre, 2015 I think).
> Pocketbook Pup, I envy you so much for meeting Annie Faivre!



Great shape and colour for you dear HL 

I take a large plastic carrier (inside) with me sometimes but seriously the way SAs suggest we leave our good bags a home every time it rains is ludicrous


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Very nice, neat and but not _too_ sweet, though I am coming to the conclusion you could actually wear a black plastic refuse sack and look breathtaking


Now you have challenged her. Remember when MaiTai took on that challenge and posted a picture?  She looked sensational!


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I totally agree. That pretty pink pout and gorgeous blonde hair, well, she is obviously a walking Barbie doll!



Much lovelier than Barbie


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme love the new sweater. I never hit there to check them out. I was so good this trip. I have half the number of vat forms that I usually have!
> 
> Honey locks you look lovely. I'll be careful with the barrettes.
> 
> Last trip I made my boot and skirt observations. It was more difficult to make any meaningful observations this trip with everyone so bundled up. *The one thing I discovered is that I must wash my hair less often. Everyone here has messy hair*.
> 
> I'm all packed up and ready to head home. [emoji22]



I'd fit right in


----------



## Genie27

@slyyls Welcome! Please post a pic of this jacket if you can. I love Chanel too, but most people in my circle probably think it’s Zara or Banana Republic.


----------



## slyyls

Cordeliere said:


> picture please?


I'll take a photo and post it tomorrow after work.


----------



## slyyls

Genie27 said:


> @slyyls Welcome! Please post a pic of this jacket if you can. I love Chanel too, but most people in my circle probably think it’s Zara or Banana Republic.


I bought it at a Chinese mall, and to be honest there is a lot of fake stuff sold there.   This doesn't have a Chanel label it has some JJ Fashion label.   I'm not up in Chanel so I don't know if it's a copy.     I love it and got loads of compliments last night when I wore it with my black velvet pants.


----------



## gracekelly

@Genie27 here is a funny. Last time I wore a Smythe tweed short Chanel style jacket, the DH rolled his eyes and said “another Chanel?”  I gleefully responded “nope fooled ya!”  I think I saw some relief on his face.


----------



## dharma

@Joannadyne , you are so funny. I'm totally with you. Everyone should do what's best for them.  I keep a few "fluffy wardrobe" items around because I can think of nothing worse that spending money on clothes when I feel bad about myself.  My body fluctuates from a 2 to an 8, I would say at my happiest and most balanced, I'm a 4-6.  but I keep the other items around because they are nice clothes and as I learned from a recent illness that changed my weight, it's nice to have a few things to wear without stressing over it. It's no big deal to keep a few bins around if I have the room. 
@Pocketbook Pup  , I am currently in my Sunday Lulu decorated with Phoebe and Prudence fur.  Just lovely! I toyed with the idea of Chanel for the weekends and after yesterday's sweater purge/hoard actually told my husband at night that I am striving to make an effort to use all my very nice things for the most basic of activities, even a trip to the grocery store.  Upon waking and throwing on my cozy weekend neighborhood garb, that idea went quickly out the window.
@gracekelly , good for you!  I agree!  I can easily get rid of house items and am really trying to get my home to a place without “extra” , including the basement, attic, and garage. I crave this feeling of weightlessness,  ready to move if needed.  Not that we are even thinking of moving but the idea of that freedom and knowing it is there appeals to me as my daughter gets ready to fly the coop. Clothes are more difficult because they are my passion and my collections tell a story of my life. I remember each stage, where I wore things,  and that brings me joy. I guess I don’t have to tell you I’m a sentimental sap.


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> This is why Kondo is the enemy for me. A very unpopular opinion on this forum, I know, but I find her a bit pretentious. Gasp! You all will probably want to line up to whip me with a wet noodle, haha. Yes, my closet is full and no, I do not wear everything in it. A third is too small - that is my wardrobe for when I lose weight. The thought of being able to fit into them someday "sparks joy," OK??? Another third fits me right now and well, maybe some do not "spark" as much as others, to me, that just means I need to find better flint, aka accessories!  And the last third, ah, that is the wardrobe that must not be named! Alright, I'm in safe company so I'll just come out and say it. It's Voldemort, aka my fat clothes. Definitely does not "spark" anything but sadness and despair but it's there just in case. One thing I hate is spending money on clothes when I'm a larger size. It feels like a total waste of money.
> 
> But sometimes, I find something in the back of my closet from years ago that somehow still looks fresh and new. That definitely "sparks joy!" So this is why I can never be an acolyte of Kondo.



I was just talking to one of my students about her on Friday. He is researching fears of the Millennial generation.

I consider her influence part of the conspiracy of calling things 'stuff' and 'clutter' (something started happening more than a decade ago). The ease of which we're encouraged to feel riddled with guilt about spending our own money is all part of the same influence.

That is not to say I don't like _her_. Her method suits Japan, as anyone who has ever stayed in an average modern Tokyo apartment or traditional Kyoto house where everything needs to earn its place, be useful as well as beautiful and well made. That is something I aspire to.

We're literally bulldozed into minimalism and downsizing. The housing policies are part of the same movement, convinced us we want low maintenance outside spaces so we grow fearful of nature. The result is developers no longer need to add landscaping as part of their planning to new projects so not only do we end up with less foot/metre per head but our dwellings are closer together and interiors no longer need to incorporate storage space. Back to back housing was made illegal in UK many years ago because of the spread of illness and density of population, actually marketing has found a way to convince ourselves we need to live like battery chickens.

Kondo's ideas work well in theory but not so much in practice (for someone like me that goes through phases) it's a one size fits all solution to a problem that only exists if you buy into the problem in the first place. It's good to know what to keep and to get rid of useless things too, of course, but this idea of doing this as a cleansing of one's soul rather than a practical exercise (bog standard annual Spring clean) is worrying for me.

The real problem is people have not been brought up and educated to recognise quality (branding/price not an accurate quality assurance). What I like about tPF and some of the numerous men's style forums is that like-minded people come together to discuss clothes/accessories with the seriousness and importance that demonstrates actually people want to buy the finest quality things to wear that suit them and know how to care for them for the longterm. That's miles away for the implication that social commentators like Alain de Botton, Jean Twenge and Keith Campbell believe, we need someone to teach us how to fold our socks. It's not so much a Narcissism Epidemic that is sweeping across the world and destroying it as they've claimed but one that proclaims OCD as a positive trait, not the curse it is (as the daughter and granddaughter of sufferers, I speak from experience) and how we should all strive to live perfectly rather than to perfect ourselves.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3897160
> 
> Let’s see if this one works...


I love these colors together on you!


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for any typos. I’m at the airport lounge in London waiting for my flight. It’s dark in here. Must be mood lighting. I’m too old to appreciate it.
> 
> *In case anyone didn’t see my post absolutely no new scarves in London or Paris including the airports*.


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> Hmph, so I got up this morning to make some tea and coffee and I realized that perhaps a little Kondo in my life would not be remiss. I looked down at my pajama pants and this is the hot mess I saw.
> View attachment 3897246
> 
> Oh boy, I guess need a Kondo-vention! This sparks nothing but shame!


Your toes look great! So what if you are height-challenged? LOLOLOL


----------



## bobkat1991

momasaurus said:


> Your toes look great! So what if you are height-challenged? LOLOLOL


*That's my problem!  I need to be taller, to balance out my width!  *


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love it! It’s totally Chanel like without the outrageous price.


Thank you! You know, as much as Ive been dying to get into Chanel RTW, I didn't even realize this! But you're right! And I love that the little pins came with it and I didn't have to buy them separately.


slyyls said:


> You look fabulous! I love, love love your cardi.   I'm going to check out the website.
> I have the velvet J brand bell bottoms from last year, and I just wore them again last night.


Thank you, and welcome to the forum! Definitely check out Ateliers and let me know what you think! I discovered the brand totally by accident a few years ago, and I love that it is a high quality French brand that you can't buy just anywhere. The velvet jbrands are the best! I added another high waisted blue pair to my wardrobe. So comfy and look good with everything. 


gracekelly said:


> Super cardie and a great look!  Love the conceit of the little pins and it is giving me ideas about how to copy it. I have a bunch of tiny pins  that I usually group together on a lapel and this could give them a new purpose


Thanks!! That would be a great idea to put those pins to use!


dharma said:


> Very lovely outfits @HopelessBagGirl and @cafecreme15 !
> @Pocketbook Pup ,I hope you have an easy re entry into real life xo. This vacation sounded like a dream come true and the relaxing effects will hopefully continue through the hectic holidays!
> Relaxing a bit today, I may have to brave a city Macys for a few work related errands. DD is busy working on college supplemental essays. All deadlines are Jan 1st and since I don’t want the stress to ruin our Christmas break, I’m hoping she gets 2 more finished and submitted today. DH and I are both artists and getting into art college was simply showing your portfolio and not having a criminal record   This is so much stress for her,  I can’t wait for it all to end!
> Had a productive day rearranging my sweater storage yesterday and decided that I literally do not have to purchase a single sweater for the rest of my life. It’s interesting that since waists are higher rise on bottoms now, sweaters the I hadn’t worn during the low rise years suddenly look fresh and right again. I was ready to toss them but made myself try everything to see what “sparked joy” . There was a little too much joy and hardly anything was culled, so maybe I wasn’t productive at all?


Thank you! And best of luck to your DD as she finishes up this grueling process. I remember very well how time consuming it was when I applied to college, and I'm sure it's only gotten more burdensome in the years since then. And I totally agree with you about the return of high waisted bottoms! They really do make a lot of tops look better, and I think high waists are a universally more flattering cut for women's figures.



slyyls said:


> I'm with you Joannadyne!    I bought the book after reading the posts on her system.   I just couldn't get into it, or see what all the excitement was all about.
> I currently like all the clothes I have, and when I'm done with something I give it away or drop it at the Salvation Army.


I try and do a sizable purge of my closet every couple years or so, but I just can't bring myself to go Kondo-level. Once things have calmed down for me in January, I have a bunch of stuff I'm going to attempt to sell on Poshmark. I've never tried anything like this before, so it should be interesting! We'll see how it goes.


papertiger said:


> Very nice, neat and but not _too_ sweet, though I am coming to the conclusion you could actually wear a black plastic refuse sack and look breathtaking





HopelessBagGirl said:


> I totally agree. That pretty pink pout and gorgeous blonde hair, well, she is obviously a walking Barbie doll!





gracekelly said:


> Now you have challenged her. Remember when MaiTai took on that challenge and posted a picture?  She looked sensational!





papertiger said:


> Much lovelier than Barbie



You guys are too kind!! Now I am having visions of myself walking around in a black trash bag that I have cut a boatneck into and belted at the waist


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> I was just talking to one of my students about her on Friday. He is researching fears of the Millennial generation.
> 
> I consider her influence part of the conspiracy of calling things 'stuff' and 'clutter' (something started happening more than a decade ago). The ease of which we're encouraged to feel riddled with guilt about spending our own money is all part of the same influence.
> 
> That is not to say I don't like _her_. Her method suits Japan, as anyone who has ever stayed in an average modern Tokyo apartment or traditional Kyoto house where everything needs to earn its place, be useful as well as beautiful and well made. That is something I aspire to.
> 
> We're literally bulldozed into minimalism and downsizing. The housing policies are part of the same movement, convinced us we want low maintenance outside spaces so we grow fearful and of nature. The result is developers no longer need to add landscaping as part of their planning to new projects so not only do we end up with less foot/metre per head but our dwellings are closer together and interiors no longer need to incorporate storage space. Back to back housing was made illegal in UK many years ago because of the spread of illness and density of population, actually marketing has found a way to convince ourselves we need to live like battery chickens.
> 
> Kondo's ideas work well in theory but not so much in practice (for someone like me that goes through phases) it's a one size fits all solution to a problem that only exists if you buy into the problem in the first place. It's good to know what to keep and to get rid of useless things too, of course, but this idea of doing this as a cleansing of one's soul rather than a practical exercise (bog standard annual Spring clean) is worrying for me.
> 
> The real problem is people have not been brought up and educated to recognise quality (branding/price not an accurate quality assurance). What I like about tPF and some of the numerous men's style forums is that like-minded people come together to discuss clothes/accessories with the seriousness and importance that demonstrates actually people want to buy the finest quality things to wear that suit them and know how to care for them for the longterm. That's miles away for the implication that social commentators like Alain de Botton, Jean Twenge and Keith Campbell believe, we need someone to teach us how to fold our socks. It's not so much a Narcissism Epidemic that is sweeping across the world and destroying it as they've claimed but one that proclaims OCD as a positive trait, not the curse it is (as the daughter and granddaughter of sufferers, I speak from experience) and how we should all strive to live perfectly rather than to perfect ourselves.


A spot on analysis as always, PT. Fascinating concept that the downsizing trend precisely tracks moves in public policy issues. I've never made this connection, but now that you have pointed it out, it makes so much sense. I'm not sure what the literature looks like in your field, but this would be a great topic on which to publish a scholarly article. Everyone is obsessed these days with downsizing, we see it everywhere from Marie Kondo type strategies to the million shows about tiny houses on HGTV.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> I actually told my husband at night that I am striving to make an effort to use all my very nice things for the most basic of activities, even a trip to the grocery store.  Upon waking and throwing on my cozy weekend neighborhood garb, [B]that idea went quickly out the window.[/B]:lol:




Glad to hear it is hard for you too.  That is the kind of resolution I make and promptly break.  :smile:

Edit:   I think i figured out what creates my red bold glitch.  I edit quotes down to just the part I want to comment on, and if the quote has @user in it, it gets mad.  It is weird that if I go back and add another comment, it comes out normal.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> A spot on analysis as always, PT. Fascinating concept that the downsizing trend precisely tracks moves in public policy issues. I've never made this connection, but now that you have pointed it out, it makes so much sense. I'm not sure what the literature looks like in your field, but this would be a great topic on which to publish a scholarly article. Everyone is obsessed these days with downsizing, we see it everywhere from Marie Kondo type strategies to the million shows about tiny houses on HGTV.



I am constantly fascinated by the tiny  house shows on TV.  I told the DH that we would need 3 one to live in, one for his stuff and one for my stuff.  I still want to know if that family in the tiny house with 3 or 4 little kids are speaking to each other or are now residing at a sanitarium.

Having visited Japan a couple of months ago, I can attest to the smallness of things.  The entire culture is based around this smallness concept and the multi-function of living quarters.  

I am not totally against the concepts of paring down and do believe that we have too much stuff for our own good.  I just do not like the idea of giving away things for the sake of giving them away to achieve the Kondo goals.  I think the bigger message is to use what you have and not buy more of the same.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Glad to hear it is hard for you too.  That is the kind of resolution I make and promptly break.  :smile:
> 
> Edit:   I think i figured out what creates my red bold glitch.  I edit quotes down to just the part I want to comment on, and if the quote has @user in it, it gets mad.  It is weird that if I go back and add another comment, it comes out normal.


I have gotten pretty good at using "the good stuff" for picnics and parties. Why not use decent plates and the good silver, even for a back porch cook-out? I hate plastic utensils. I'm trying to do this with wardrobe also. Today I went for my walk in a nice dress with leggings and a parka, LOL.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I am constantly fascinated by the tiny  house shows on TV.  I told the DH that we would need 3 one to live in, one for his stuff and one for my stuff.  I still want to know if that family in the tiny house with 3 or 4 little kids are speaking to each other or are now residing at a sanitarium.
> 
> Having visited Japan a couple of months ago, I can attest to the smallness of things.  The entire culture is based around this smallness concept and the multi-function of living quarters.
> 
> I am not totally against the concepts of paring down and do believe that we have too much stuff for our own good.  I just do not like the idea of giving away things for the sake of giving them away to achieve the Kondo goals.  I think the bigger message is to use what you have and not buy more of the same.


I love this show too, but I am just flabbergasted at the families that will move to tiny houses with children, especially teenage children. To me, that's just cruel to the kids who need space to develop, and unfair for parents to foist their tiny living fantasies on to their children. I wouldn't be surprised to learn if these kids really came to resent their parents after a few weeks of tiny living.


----------



## scarf1

Joannadyne said:


> This is why Kondo is the enemy for me. A very unpopular opinion on this forum, I know, but I find her a bit pretentious. Gasp! You all will probably want to line up to whip me with a wet noodle, haha. Yes, my closet is full and no, I do not wear everything in it. A third is too small - that is my wardrobe for when I lose weight. The thought of being able to fit into them someday "sparks joy," OK??? Another third fits me right now and well, maybe some do not "spark" as much as others, to me, that just means I need to find better flint, aka accessories!  And the last third, ah, that is the wardrobe that must not be named! Alright, I'm in safe company so I'll just come out and say it. It's Voldemort, aka my fat clothes. Definitely does not "spark" anything but sadness and despair but it's there just in case. One thing I hate is spending money on clothes when I'm a larger size. It feels like a total waste of money.
> 
> But sometimes, I find something in the back of my closet from years ago that somehow still looks fresh and new. That definitely "sparks joy!" So this is why I can never be an acolyte of Kondo.


Your posts always make me smile!


----------



## Moirai

@HoneyLocks @slyyls Welcome! And anyone else I may have missed.
@HoneyLocks @Genie27 @cafecreme15 @HopelessBagGirl You all look fabulous. @Joannadyne you look fab too with your nail polish. Thanks for making me smile too.
@Pocketbook Pup Sending you lots of


----------



## Moirai

@papertiger sorry about your bag and packages. Hope you recover them soon.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> I love these colors together on you!



Thank you!

Good morning all!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

PP, belated happy birthday
Papertiger, hope your bag returns to you
Cafecreme, love the cardigan, so Chanel. I already checked their site and know what I’m going to order. We usually have a couple of weeks of cool weather so I may even have a chance to wear it. I don’t understand their sizes though. What size are you?
I hope it’s not too personal but after our hairstyle discussion not many issues are too personal 
Joannadyne, congratulations on your four thirds closet. And who is Kondy? Although, if she/he is talking about downsizing, I’m not sure I want to know.

I wanted to share my joy. First, it’s the first month that I see no kardashian butt or face on magazine covers 
Second, my daughter just got offers from 3 of the best schools of England. Ah, the burden of choice. 

And hello to everyone who is not sleeping now i.e. time zone mates.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> PP, belated happy birthday
> Papertiger, hope your bag returns to you
> Cafecreme, love the cardigan, so Chanel. I already checked their site and know what I’m going to order. We usually have a couple of weeks of cool weather so I may even have a chance to wear it. I don’t understand their sizes though. What size are you?
> I hope it’s not too personal but after our hairstyle discussion not many issues are too personal
> Joannadyne, congratulations on your four thirds closet. And who is Kondy? Although, if she/he is talking about downsizing, I’m not sure I want to know.
> 
> I wanted to share my joy. First, it’s the first month that I see no kardashian butt or face on magazine covers
> Second, my daughter just got offers from 3 of the best schools of England. Ah, the burden of choice.
> 
> And hello to everyone who is not sleeping now i.e. time zone mates.





More bags said:


> Best wishes on a speedy return of your Alexander McQueen shopper!





Moirai said:


> @papertiger sorry about your bag and packages. Hope you recover them soon.



Thank you ladies  

*SL*, congratulations to your daughter, well done to her


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

SL, awesome for your daughter!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Thank you ladies. Honestly, it is a great result for a girl from Dubai. Some of the schools are so snobbish. One school wouldn’t even accept an application until they know who the applicant’s parents are.  Not the grades or achievements but  parents! We have 4 uni degrees between the two of us but I worried that they may not like my nationality. Apparently, her smartness overweighted this disadvantage


----------



## Cordeliere

SL   That is really great for your daughter.  Happy for her and for you.    Will this give you more excuses to escape the heat and visit her during the school year?   I think I see some cool weather clothes in your future.   Next fall you will be chatting coats and boots with everyone else.   In fact, maybe you will need to travel there regularly to help her with her laundry.


----------



## prepster

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you ladies. Honestly, it is a great result for a girl from Dubai. Some of the schools are so snobbish. One school wouldn’t even accept an application until they know who the applicant’s parents are.  Not the grades or achievements but  parents! We have 4 uni degrees between the two of us but I worried that they may not like my nationality. Apparently, her smartness overweighted this disadvantage



Hooray!  Congratulations!  It's always wonderful when intelligence triumphs over small-minded prejudice!


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Glad to hear it is hard for you too.  That is the kind of resolution I make and promptly break.  :smile:
> 
> Edit:   I think i figured out what creates my red bold glitch.  I edit quotes down to just the part I want to comment on, and if the quote has @user in it, it gets mad.  It is weird that if I go back and add another comment, it comes out normal.



It looks kind of Christmas-y though.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> PP, belated happy birthday
> Papertiger, hope your bag returns to you
> Cafecreme, love the cardigan, so Chanel. I already checked their site and know what I’m going to order. We usually have a couple of weeks of cool weather so I may even have a chance to wear it. I don’t understand their sizes though. What size are you?
> I hope it’s not too personal but after our hairstyle discussion not many issues are too personal
> Joannadyne, congratulations on your four thirds closet. And who is Kondy? Although, if she/he is talking about downsizing, I’m not sure I want to know.
> 
> I wanted to share my joy. First, it’s the first month that I see no kardashian butt or face on magazine covers
> Second, my daughter just got offers from 3 of the best schools of England. Ah, the burden of choice.
> 
> And hello to everyone who is not sleeping now i.e. time zone mates.



Congrats to you and your daughter! What a fabulous achievement.

I’m so excited you like Ateliers de la Maille! I am a size T1 (which I think means “taille one” or “size one” in French). I think 1 corresponds to small, 2 to medium, 3 to large. All the pieces I have from them run true to size. Please share what you end up ordering!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cafecreme15 said:


> Congrats to you and your daughter! What a fabulous achievement.
> 
> I’m so excited you like Ateliers de la Maille! I am a size T1 (which I think means “taille one” or “size one” in French). I think 1 corresponds to small, 2 to medium, 3 to large. All the pieces I have from them run true to size. Please share what you end up ordering!



Thank you CC. Going to order right now


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Congrats to you and your daughter! What a fabulous achievement.
> 
> I’m so excited you like Ateliers de la Maille! I am a size T1 (which I think means “taille one” or “size one” in French). I think 1 corresponds to small, 2 to medium, 3 to large. All the pieces I have from them run true to size. Please share what you end up ordering!



Thank you for this explanation of what T1-T3 mean.   I have been perplexed and now I am not.


----------



## cafecreme15

Wanted to share two things with you all. First, I have gotten on the high waisted jeans band wagon finally. They are much better for the silhouette than low rise jeans. Also I need a full length mirror in a more photogenic place. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Secondly, I went to a famous deli in my city today, and just had to share this ENORMOUS cake. I went there to pick up some potato pancakes and left with a giant slice of cannoli cake. Here is the funfetti cake so you can get a real appreciation of the height of it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you for this explanation of what T1-T3 mean.   I have been perplexed and now I am not.


+1 - because I would have just skipped on these otherwise!

This thread moves so fast - I feel like all I do is hit the like button and never have time to say anything!
So:
@papertiger - I am so sorry about your purse and I will indeed say a prayer for it's safe return. 
@Joannadyne - I am not a big fan of the Kondo movement either. I read the book, thought 'Blah, blah, blah - just like every other organizing book - but then what is is this nonsense? Get RID of my Books? NFW.' So - yes -  while I agree we have too much stuff, and I am making an effort to purchase less and be more mindful and all that jazz, but I am not getting rid of my books. 
Also - I LOL'ed at your picture - you do have darling toes. 
@Pocketbook Pup - I loved your pictures from your trip to London and Paris, especially the pictures of the snow, that gorgeous scarf and that souffle (om nom nom). I'm sending you a hug though because you deserve one. 
@Sheikha Latifa - fantastic news about your daughter!


----------



## MSO13

hi everyone, I feel like I miss so much in just a day or two!

PbP, loved seeing your travel photos and glad you had a great trip. 
SL, congrats on your daughter's achievements! I was too cool for school so I always admire academic achievement and kids that have discipline! 
Joannadyne, I'm not a fan of the Kondo movement either. I love abundance and spaces that show the life lived there. I don't want too much clutter but I also like having things that make me happy around. I keep all sorts of stuff. 

I had a birthday over the weekend, I celebrated by taking my 100th spin class in 7 months with some friends and then relaxing the rest of the day as I had worked late on Saturday. DH and the cats got me 30 spin classes, he joked that "yellow" is the new "orange" in my world because everything to do with Soul Cycle is yellow. I think spin feels like a bargain compared to shopping at H! 

I'm deep in holiday elf mode, running around working on all sorts of festive projects. I'm hoping to put up my own tree later this week and some of my new office furniture gets delivered too. It's been mild weather so it's been nice working outside without the freezing cold. That's going to change soon and I'm trying to get all outdoor stuff wrapped up before temps drop. 

I have a fun project this weekend and the next before I get to take a few weeks off for the holidays. I have little holiday shopping to do and didn't buy any treats for my birthday because I'm decorating my office. Well, I did just order a bunch of rose gold and champagne ornaments for my office trees so I guess that counts! 

DH is still injured but we've found a housekeeper. I can't make her start till I spend a good week organizing and pre-cleaning, it's too embarrassing  but once she starts, she'll be here regularly which I am so excited about.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Man, I could really use some housekeeping help.  My house is kind of a disgrace! But the semester is over now.....whew!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

cafecreme15 said:


> Wanted to share two things with you all. First, I have gotten on the high waisted jeans band wagon finally. They are much better for the silhouette than low rise jeans. Also I need a full length mirror in a more photogenic place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898075
> 
> 
> Secondly, I went to a famous deli in my city today, and just had to share this ENORMOUS cake. I went there to pick up some potato pancakes and left with a giant slice of cannoli cake. Here is the funfetti cake so you can get a real appreciation of the height of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898087


wow u look fantastic!! ur so tiny!!   now im hungry for cake!!!
i have never had a potato pancake before.....r they as yummy as they sound?


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Man, I could really use some housekeeping help.  My house is kind of a disgrace! But the semester is over now.....whew!


two things i cant stand doing......going to the dentist and cleaning the house!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Well that’s understandable! I did a quick and dirty bathroom clean this morning because my nose told me there was an unpleasant smell so time to clean.  Even if it doesn’t ‘look’ dirty as soon as it doesn’t smell nice in there, I spray it down.
I’m calling my technique quick and dirty because besides a little bowl brushing, I basically spray everything down with foaming cleaner, grab the mini shower by the toilet, put the water on scalding hot, and then just spray the whole room down.  I’ll slightly mop up with a towel from the dirty laundry hamper, with my foot, but very half-assed.  I’ll then just leave the bathroom wet, like right before we are all going out for the day,and the underfloor heating dries the floor pretty fast, and by the time we are home the whole bathroom is bone dry and nice and clean.  It’s fast, it’s my favorite way of cleaning without doing too much elbow grease work.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am really getting a mental boost from planning my summer vacation!!!!!!  Nearly 3 months out of this country and in my home country! Yes PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!  Especially in Hawaii, my birthplace.....mmmmm.....


----------



## prepster

MSO13 said:


> hi everyone, I feel like I miss so much in just a day or two!
> 
> PbP, loved seeing your travel photos and glad you had a great trip.
> SL, congrats on your daughter's achievements! I was too cool for school so I always admire academic achievement and kids that have discipline!
> Joannadyne, I'm not a fan of the Kondo movement either. I love abundance and spaces that show the life lived there. I don't want too much clutter but I also like having things that make me happy around. I keep all sorts of stuff.
> 
> I had a birthday over the weekend, I celebrated by taking my 100th spin class in 7 months with some friends and then relaxing the rest of the day as I had worked late on Saturday. DH and the cats got me 30 spin classes, he joked that "yellow" is the new "orange" in my world because everything to do with Soul Cycle is yellow. I think spin feels like a bargain compared to shopping at H!
> 
> I'm deep in holiday elf mode, running around working on all sorts of festive projects. I'm hoping to put up my own tree later this week and some of my new office furniture gets delivered too. It's been mild weather so it's been nice working outside without the freezing cold. That's going to change soon and I'm trying to get all outdoor stuff wrapped up before temps drop.
> 
> I have a fun project this weekend and the next before I get to take a few weeks off for the holidays. I have little holiday shopping to do and didn't buy any treats for my birthday because I'm decorating my office. Well, I did just order a bunch of rose gold and champagne ornaments for my office trees so I guess that counts!
> 
> DH is still injured but we've found a housekeeper. I can't make her start till I spend a good week organizing and pre-cleaning, it's too embarrassing  but once she starts, she'll be here regularly which I am so excited about.



Congrats on that!  Our housekeeper is less expensive than marriage counseling would be, so it all works out.  



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am really getting a mental boost from planning my summer vacation!!!!!!  Nearly 3 months out of this country and in my home country! Yes PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!  Especially in Hawaii, my birthplace.....mmmmm.....



That sounds like fun, and it is good to have a change of pace.  3 months is quite a trip!  How do you pack for that?

We're always traveling, but rarely take a vacation.  DH laughs though, because he says the only reason we can't classify some of our trips as "vacations" is because my definition of vacation is ridiculously narrow.  To me, a vacation is not working, not coming from work, or going to work, not visiting family, and doing absolutely nothing whatsoever involving horses or dogs.  Lolol!  A vacation would be going somewhere and being completely unproductive, just relaxing and having fun without a dog or horse in sight.   You wouldn't think that would be so hard, but apparently it is.    He tells friends, "We almost had a vacation back in 2014, but we ran into a work colleague at the airport on the way home."  Lolol!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I travel super light, for a summer trip it’s easy, now that there’s no one in diapers.  I find a half dozen lightweight linen dresses or similar, roll them up and stash them in my carryon, take a half dozen outfits for the littles in thin/flimsy material that dries quick and roll them up and stash them in their backpack carry ons, and we are on our way.  Water bottles and swimsuits, sun hats and sunglasses, windbreaker, and that’s it.  All the sunscreen and toiletries we buy when we get there, and what else is there?  I usually choose a pair of sandals that goes with everything and use the same shoes the whole summer, or I pick up a few extra from my mom when I get there since we wear the same size.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

This will be my tropical summer purse.  A larger nylon carryall for the international traveling that will double as a beach bag, that’s  big enough to stuff also the girls’ backpacks into them, if they fall asleep or refuse to wear them.

Never check in anything because it is a nightmare to collect it and recheck it through customs once stateside, and its a nightmare to deal with lost baggage.


----------



## Joannadyne

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am really getting a mental boost from planning my summer vacation!!!!!!  Nearly 3 months out of this country and in my home country! Yes PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!  Especially in Hawaii, my birthplace.....mmmmm.....


You were born in Hawaii??? *I *was born in Hawaii! Yay, birthplace twins! Here's something from my wishlist, Aloha, giant scarf from SS2017, to celebrate our connection! I love the banyan tree - we would climb them as kids. Good times... ☺️


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Joannadyne said:


> You were born in Hawaii??? *I *was born in Hawaii! Yay, birthplace twins! Here's something from my wishlist, Aloha, giant scarf from SS2017, to celebrate our connection! I love the banyan tree - we would climb them as kids. Good times... [emoji5]
> View attachment 3899286



Yes!  Those are some of my favorite memories too!!!!


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3899209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my tropical summer purse.  A larger nylon carryall for the international traveling that will double as a beach bag, that’s  big enough to stuff also the girls’ backpacks into them, if they fall asleep or refuse to wear them.
> 
> Never check in anything because it is a nightmare to collect it and recheck it through customs once stateside, and its a nightmare to deal with lost baggage.


Fantastic idea to use this as a beach bag. I have been looking for something nice, but can be abused. Some lady last year brought her neverfull to the beach. I was like


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I wish my beach stuff could fit in there!  I have a serious amount of swimming accoutrement because I have those padded floaty one pieces for the girls who don’t swim, in addition to the rings and arm bands, etc etc etc.... and towels for six people and change of clothes and snacks and water bottles.  This is a big purse, but I will need a giant beach/pool bag when swimming is in the picture.  I’m thinking a jujube (I love their diaper bags,and machine washable!) super be, for sixty bucks.


In the plain black print



It fits like a king sized comforter, if need be, but weighs about nothing.  Thinsulate lined front water bottle pockets too.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I was thinking the le pliage for when we go to the zoo, aquarium, park, playground, etc....  Like sunscreen, snacks, water bottles, sunglasses, but not all the swimsuits and towels....


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

MSO13 said:


> DH is still injured but we've found a housekeeper. I can't make her start till I spend a good week organizing and pre-cleaning, it's too embarrassing  but once she starts, she'll be here regularly which I am so excited about.



MS013, are you really going to spend a week cleaning in preparation for your housekeeper’s arrival? You are amazing. It’s like doing your hair before seeing a hairdresser 

When my maid arrived, I hired a trainer for her from The Four Seasons Housekeeping. Together, as part of the training, they arranged all my closets.  For this,  I’m really grateful to them because I’m really bad at this. 
They also taught her to get rid of all things expired. Now, as soon as I turn away, she raids my cupboards and throws away stuff like expired Tabasco or dry dill. How can Tabasco expire?! This breaks my heart. I can easily give away handbags or shoes but I cannot see food being thrown away. In my childhood, I never starved but there was always shortage of everything. Except for caviar. If there was nothing else, we had to eat caviar


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

MSO13 said:


> DH is still injured but we've found a housekeeper. I can't make her start till I spend a good week organizing and pre-cleaning, it's too embarrassing  but once she starts, she'll be here regularly which I am so excited about.



MS013, are you really going to spend a week cleaning in preparation for your housekeeper’s arrival? You are amazing. It’s like doing your hair before seeing a hairdresser 

When my maid arrived, I hired a trainer for her from The Four Seasons Housekeeping. Together, as part of the training, they arranged all my closets.  For this,  I’m really grateful to them because I’m really bad at this. 
They also taught her to get rid of all things expired. Now, as soon as I turn away, she raids my cupboards and throws away stuff like expired Tabasco or dry dill. How can Tabasco expire?! This breaks my heart. I can easily give away handbags or shoes but I cannot see food being thrown away. In my childhood, I never starved but there was always shortage of everything. Except for caviar. If there was nothing else, we had to eat caviar


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> You were born in Hawaii??? *I *was born in Hawaii! Yay, birthplace twins! Here's something from my wishlist, Aloha, giant scarf from SS2017, to celebrate our connection! I love the banyan tree - we would climb them as kids. Good times... ☺️
> View attachment 3899286



I love banyan trees.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> MS013, are you really going to spend a week cleaning in preparation for your housekeeper’s arrival? You are amazing. It’s like doing your hair before seeing a hairdresser
> 
> When my maid arrived, I hired a trainer for her from The Four Seasons Housekeeping. Together, as part of the training, they arranged all my closets.  For this,  I’m really grateful to them because I’m really bad at this.
> They also taught her to get rid of all things expired. Now, as soon as I turn away, she raids my cupboards and throws away stuff like expired Tabasco or dry dill. How can Tabasco expire?! This breaks my heart. I can easily give away handbags or shoes but I cannot see food being thrown away. In my childhood, I never starved but there was always shortage of everything. Except for caviar. If there was nothing else, we had to eat caviar



Clever idea about trainer from Four Seasons Housekeeping.

I totally get Mrs O's cleaning before cleaner.   I always make sure everything is in its place.  Otherwise housekeepers put things away and I can't find them.   Organizing in advance is self defense.    The housekeeper can deal with the dirt.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> Clever idea about trainer from Four Seasons Housekeeping.
> 
> I totally get Mrs O's cleaning before cleaner.   I always make sure everything is in its place.  Otherwise housekeepers put things away and I can't find them.   Organizing in advance is self defense.    The housekeeper can deal with the dirt.



Well, may be you are right. My maid is with me 24/7, so she decides where to put things, I totally delegated it all to her.
I remember, my husband once went to some gathering/training for top management which  of course ended up being 1 hour of lectures and 5 hours of socialising (read: drinking). 
The booklet that he brought back home was titled “Delegation is the key to success”.
This is now my second favourite motto (after “Always be prepared and wear nice underwear”)


----------



## slyyls

Still trying to figure out multi quote.
Congratulations to your daughter Sheika!
Mrs O, I hope your cleaner works out, and you husband feels better soon.

I promised to post a pic of my Chanel inspired- no brand jacket. 
It 's hard to see; but the fabric has tiny sequins sew in and it really sparkels in the light.  I can't exactly close it, so I wear it open and put a little fur and velvet brooch on it.


----------



## Cordeliere

slyyls said:


> I promised to post a pic of my Chanel inspired- no brand jacket.
> It 's hard to see; but the fabric has tiny sequins sew in and it really sparkels in the light.  I can't exactly close it, so I wear it open and put a little fur and velvet brooch on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899420
> View attachment 3899422



I really like this.


----------



## cafecreme15

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> wow u look fantastic!! ur so tiny!!   now im hungry for cake!!!
> i have never had a potato pancake before.....r they as yummy as they sound?



Thank you Maggie! I have to say, you are missing out on the potato pancake front (they’re also called latkes). They’re DELICIOUS, and even better with a blob of sour cream or apple sauce on it. Here’s a photo - just crispy, baked to perfection, potato-y goodness.


----------



## cafecreme15

slyyls said:


> Still trying to figure out multi quote.
> Congratulations to your daughter Sheika!
> Mrs O, I hope your cleaner works out, and you husband feels better soon.
> 
> I promised to post a pic of my Chanel inspired- no brand jacket.
> It 's hard to see; but the fabric has tiny sequins sew in and it really sparkels in the light.  I can't exactly close it, so I wear it open and put a little fur and velvet brooch on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899420
> View attachment 3899422


This looks just like the fringe jacket from the Cosmopolite collection! I love it!


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am really getting a mental boost from planning my summer vacation!!!!!!  Nearly 3 months out of this country and in my home country! Yes PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!  Especially in Hawaii, my birthplace.....mmmmm.....


A 3 month vacation?? Sounds like heaven! Are you spending all the time in Hawaii? 

I'm also getting an extra boost of energy planning all my travel for next year. 2018 will be a big travel year for me. Will be hitting London, Cardiff, Paris, Lisbon, Split, Dubrovnik, Athens, Corfu, Paros, Florence, Naples, Positano, and likely Capri. I'm tired just typing it out! But it will be a good year!


----------



## Genie27

I had a funny moment today - I wore my Chanel necklace to work, and my weekly trivia game. Bf commented to one of our team mates that we had bought it in Paris a couple of years back. And team mate goes “oh, is it Calvin Klein?”
 
Bless their hearts, none of them are into fashion. It’s why they keep me around. Fashion and food theory.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I had a funny moment today - I wore my Chanel necklace to work, and my weekly trivia game. Bf commented to one of our team mates that we had bought it in Paris a couple of years back. And team mate goes “oh, is it Calvin Klein?”
> 
> Bless their hearts, none of them are into fashion. It’s why they keep me around. Fashion and food theory.


I am always amused when people say things like this and it always gives me insight into their thought process.


----------



## Genie27

He got the CC and the C.K. confused. Granted he admitted he shops for clothes once a year, and only if unavoidable. From someone else I could see it being a catty comment, but it was a genuine question from an otherwise very smart guy.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> He got the CC and the C.K. confused. Granted he admitted he shops for clothes once a year, and only if unavoidable. From someone else I could see it being a catty comment, but it was a genuine question from an otherwise very smart guy.


 
I wouldn’t take it as catty.  What I meant is that you can gain insight into what a person’s perception is of a luxury brand. I had someone asking me if my Kelly was a Coach bag. It was said in all innocence and meant as a compliment


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> A 3 month vacation?? Sounds like heaven! Are you spending all the time in Hawaii?
> 
> I'm also getting an extra boost of energy planning all my travel for next year. 2018 will be a big travel year for me. Will be hitting London, Cardiff, Paris, Lisbon, Split, Dubrovnik, Athens, Corfu, Paros, Florence, Naples, Positano, and likely Capri. I'm tired just typing it out! But it will be a good year!



Yeah I’m a student so I get a long break! One or two months in Hawaii, not sure yet.  The rest visiting family on the mainland.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> This is why Kondo is the enemy for me. A very unpopular opinion on this forum, I know, but I find her a bit pretentious. Gasp! You all will probably want to line up to whip me with a wet noodle, haha. Yes, my closet is full and no, I do not wear everything in it. A third is too small - that is my wardrobe for when I lose weight. The thought of being able to fit into them someday "sparks joy," OK??? Another third fits me right now and well, maybe some do not "spark" as much as others, to me, that just means I need to find better flint, aka accessories!  And the last third, ah, that is the wardrobe that must not be named! Alright, I'm in safe company so I'll just come out and say it. It's Voldemort, aka my fat clothes. Definitely does not "spark" anything but sadness and despair but it's there just in case. One thing I hate is spending money on clothes when I'm a larger size. It feels like a total waste of money.
> 
> But sometimes, I find something in the back of my closet from years ago that somehow still looks fresh and new. That definitely "sparks joy!" So this is why I can never be an acolyte of Kondo.


I am inclined to agree.   I hesitate to donate my pile of colored jeans -- all different but useful cool or neutral colors -- in case I gain weight back.  Which can be a matter of taking a med that has weight gain as side effect.  (Not that I'm planning to, but one never knows).   That's how I gained a lot of weight originally.   The jeans are all the same size.  

I currently fit into jeans that are 2 sizes smaller.  I'm doing what I can to maintain if not lose more weight.    I am glad I saved some clothes from the last time I could fit into the smaller size.  What sabotaged me then was an arm injury from using the rowing machine. I got told to stop exercising so it could heal.  Bad advice but I didn't know it at the time.  Then I got a frozen shoulder from immobility.  (Frozen shoulders make finding a comfortable sleeping position very difficult).  Those things take a long time to heal.

What gives me joy, in Kondo-speak, is clothes that fit at whatever size I happen to be at.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I refuse to give away expensive clothing that I see a future possibility of wearing again. The things I got rid of were 80’s pieces from the big shoulder pad era that could not be salvaged.  I tried that with a couple of jackets and it didn’t work. The only place where I am more ruthless is concerning all the crap that accumulates in a house after a gazillion years of ownership.   Purged my linen closet recently and that was a good thing.
> 
> I kept some very long patterned cotton knit Italian  sweaters from the 80’s that work perfectly over skinny pants. Took out the shoulder pads and they still look great
> 
> At Thanksgiving dinner, our host’s son made a comment to me that was really a question.  He said wasn’t it true that if you hadn’t worn something in a year you should toss it. My reply was that the silk blouse I was wearing was purchased in 1993 and I hadn’t worn it in years.  That was the end of that conversation.   Wearing this blouse was the result of a search in the closet 6 months ago when I was putting things together to wear with lace track pants. On a whim I tried them together and they looked great!  Last week I needed something pretty, loose and festive that worked with a sling,  to wear to Thanksgiving dinner and the blouse came to mind.    If I hadn’t pulled it out months ago I probably would not have thought to wear it.
> 
> Another thing besides clothing is shoes.  Glad I sidestepped the fugly platform shoes of recent years and all my heels are back in fashion after upteen years.   Blahnik said it would pass and he would keep making the shoes he always made and he was spot on.


I have silk blouses from the 90's that fit and look fine.   This past year or summer so many blouses were shown in a "cold shoulder" look, with abbreviated sleeves.  I never saw any other styles in the store, so I'm glad I kept what I did.  Merchants just love to go "all in" on the style of the moment so that there are no alternatives, no choice.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> @Joannadyne , you are so funny. I'm totally with you. Everyone should do what's best for them.  I keep a few "fluffy wardrobe" items around because I can think of nothing worse that spending money on clothes when I feel bad about myself.  My body fluctuates from a 2 to an 8, I would say at my happiest and most balanced, I'm a 4-6.  but I keep the other items around because they are nice clothes and as I learned from a recent illness that changed my weight, it's nice to have a few things to wear without stressing over it. It's no big deal to keep a few bins around if I have the room.
> @Pocketbook Pup  , I am currently in my Sunday Lulu decorated with Phoebe and Prudence fur.  Just lovely! I toyed with the idea of Chanel for the weekends and after yesterday's sweater purge/hoard actually told my husband at night that I am striving to make an effort to use all my very nice things for the most basic of activities, even a trip to the grocery store.  Upon waking and throwing on my cozy weekend neighborhood garb, that idea went quickly out the window.
> @gracekelly , good for you!  I agree!  I can easily get rid of house items and am really trying to get my home to a place without “extra” , including the basement, attic, and garage. I crave this feeling of weightlessness,  ready to move if needed.  Not that we are even thinking of moving but the idea of that freedom and knowing it is there appeals to me as my daughter gets ready to fly the coop. Clothes are more difficult because they are my passion and my collections tell a story of my life. I remember each stage, where I wore things,  and that brings me joy. I guess I don’t have to tell you I’m a sentimental sap.


I am a sentimental sap, too.   And, that's ok.


----------



## FizzyWater

In random fashion news, Karl Lagerfeld is having the Chanel show here in Hamburg tonight at the symphony hall.  Rumor has it that this may be his last show, which is why it's in his home town.  The afterparty... is in the building next to my work.  Which I only know because the hall has been under crazy security/barricades for the past week, and I asked my coworkers.  

It's crazy - Chancellor Merkel spoke there a month ago and the security wasn't so tight!  My coworkers pointed out she doesn't have the paparazzi he does... 

Sadly, I have not been invited to mingle with the rich and famous.  If I get any amusing pictures from the balcony I'll share.


----------



## Mrs.Z

FizzyWater said:


> In random fashion news, Karl Lagerfeld is having the Chanel show here in Hamburg tonight at the symphony hall.  Rumor has it that this may be his last show, which is why it's in his home town.  The afterparty... is in the building next to my work.  Which I only know because the hall has been under crazy security/barricades for the past week, and I asked my coworkers.
> 
> It's crazy - Chancellor Merkel spoke there a month ago and the security wasn't so tight!  My coworkers pointed out she doesn't have the paparazzi he does...
> 
> Sadly, I have not been invited to mingle with the rich and famous.  If I get any amusing pictures from the balcony I'll share.



I'm so excited for the show!!! Pre-fall is always amazing!


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> A 3 month vacation?? Sounds like heaven! Are you spending all the time in Hawaii?
> 
> I'm also getting an extra boost of energy planning all my travel for next year. 2018 will be a big travel year for me. Will be hitting London, Cardiff, Paris, Lisbon, Split, Dubrovnik, Athens, Corfu, Paros, Florence, Naples, Positano, and likely Capri. I'm tired just typing it out! But it will be a good year!



Holy moly!!!   That is a lot of places.   Will this this be one continuous vacation?   How long will you spend on these travels?


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> A 3 month vacation?? Sounds like heaven! Are you spending all the time in Hawaii?
> 
> I'm also getting an extra boost of energy planning all my travel for next year. 2018 will be a big travel year for me. Will be hitting London, Cardiff, Paris, Lisbon, Split, Dubrovnik, Athens, Corfu, Paros, Florence, Naples, Positano, and likely Capri. I'm tired just typing it out! But it will be a good year!


I had a fabulous relaxing week all alone in Positano about a million years ago. I hope it hasn't changed too much. Gorgeous, and water everywhere!!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you Maggie! I have to say, you are missing out on the potato pancake front (they’re also called latkes). They’re DELICIOUS, and even better with a blob of sour cream or apple sauce on it. Here’s a photo - just crispy, baked to perfection, potato-y goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899525


oh my!!! now im hungry!! they look so good and sour cream is my favorite thing!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> Holy moly!!!   That is a lot of places.   Will this this be one continuous vacation?   How long will you spend on these travels?


I know, it seems crazy when it’s written out! One vacation will be in spring, the other in summer. All together will be a total of a little over a month, with the first leg being 1.5 weeks, and the latter being about 3.5 weeks. So much planning to do!


momasaurus said:


> I had a fabulous relaxing week all alone in Positano about a million years ago. I hope it hasn't changed too much. Gorgeous, and water everywhere!!


That sounds heavenly. If I had to guess it’s probably more touristy and less serene now (as are most places), but I have seen photos and the beauty looks unparalleled.


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yeah I’m a student so I get a long break! One or two months in Hawaii, not sure yet.  The rest visiting family on the mainland.



A student AND a mother to multiple children? Wow, look at you go!! Major props to you.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> A student AND a mother to multiple children? Wow, look at you go!! Major props to you.



Four kiddos.  2, 4, 12, and 14. They’ll be 3, 5, 13,and 15 next summer.  The teens will come with my husband for just a month during the summer but the littles and I will go stateside for the whole summer break I have from school.  It might be my last summer vacation!  I’m in grad school and this next summer is still during my program, but I’m finishing it between next Christmas and spring 2019, so come summer 2019 I am either starting a job, or who knows what, so this next summer is crucial that I enjoy the 2.5 months totally unfettered and able to travel internationally!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I have silk blouses from the 90's that fit and look fine.   This past year or summer so many blouses were shown in a "cold shoulder" look, with abbreviated sleeves.  I never saw any other styles in the store, so I'm glad I kept what I did.  Merchants just love to go "all in" on the style of the moment so that there are no alternatives, no choice.


And all those cold shoulder blouses are on sale now!!  They looked great on TV show anchors and good for them, but not terribly practical.  The other one that fits in the not practical category is the full sleeve or fantail sleeve.  Try wearing one of those under a jacket!  My garmento friend with the dress factory said that the big sleeves were a bust and did not sell that well.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I know, it seems crazy when it’s written out! One vacation will be in spring, the other in summer. All together will be a total of a little over a month, with the first leg being 1.5 weeks, and the latter being about 3.5 weeks. So much planning to do!
> 
> That sounds heavenly. If I had to guess it’s probably more touristy and less serene now (as are most places), but I have seen photos and the beauty looks unparalleled.


I was wondering about that laundry list of destinations!  Sounds like great trips for you!


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I was wondering about that laundry list of destinations!  Sounds like great trips for you!


I can't wait! Like HopelessBagGirl, the summer trip is my last hoorah before I am forever chained to a desk and my iPhone.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I can't wait! Like HopelessBagGirl, the summer trip is my last hoorah before I am forever chained to a desk and my iPhone.


I know a husband/wife who took a trip like this for the entire summer.  She told me that she took cheap clothing and rather than look for a laundry, she just tossed things and bought new ones.  At one stop, the maid came running after her with a sweater, that my friend had tossed, thinking that it had been left behind in error.


----------



## eagle1002us

Sheikha Latifa said:


> MS013, are you really going to spend a week cleaning in preparation for your housekeeper’s arrival? You are amazing. It’s like doing your hair before seeing a hairdresser
> 
> When my maid arrived, I hired a trainer for her from The Four Seasons Housekeeping. Together, as part of the training, they arranged all my closets.  For this,  I’m really grateful to them because I’m really bad at this.
> They also taught her to get rid of all things expired. Now, as soon as I turn away, she raids my cupboards and throws away stuff like expired Tabasco or dry dill. How can Tabasco expire?! This breaks my heart. I can easily give away handbags or shoes but I cannot see food being thrown away. In my childhood, I never starved but there was always shortage of everything. Except for caviar. If there was nothing else, we had to eat caviar


I note the emphasis on caviar.  You or your forebears weren't by chance Russian aristocrats fleeing something or other?   Is your last name "Romanov"?     And there was no champagne to go with the caviar?


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Clever idea about trainer from Four Seasons Housekeeping.
> 
> I totally get Mrs O's cleaning before cleaner.   I always make sure everything is in its place.  Otherwise housekeepers put things away and I can't find them.   Organizing in advance is self defense.    The housekeeper can deal with the dirt.


For a while we had a cleaner that was also a display artist for a local boutique.  Came home to find the cans and jars in the cupboard artfully arranged but the LR carpet not vacuumed.  And as soon as the cleaner saw me, he hollared, "She's here!"   I must have been wearing my resting B face.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> And all those cold shoulder blouses are on sale now!!  They looked great on TV show anchors and good for them, but not terribly practical.  The other one that fits in the not practical category is the full sleeve or fantail sleeve.  Try wearing one of those under a jacket!  My garmento friend with the dress factory said that the big sleeves were a bust and did not sell that well.


I'm glad to see that those Medieval-Princess style flared sleeve gowns didn't last.   They were last fashionable when Janis Joplin was alive (RIP).


----------



## HavLab

Genie27 said:


> Fantastic idea to use this as a beach bag. I have been looking for something nice, but can be abused. Some lady last year brought her neverfull to the beach. I was like



When I bought a neverfull in Paris the SA said "you can take this to the beach!"


----------



## gracekelly

Never in a million years would I take anything good to the beach.  Sand sand sand


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I know a husband/wife who took a trip like this for the entire summer.  She told me that she took cheap clothing and rather than look for a laundry, she just tossed things and bought new ones.  At one stop, the maid came running after her with a sweater, that my friend had tossed, thinking that it had been left behind in error.


Funny! I hadn't even considered needing to do laundry - this is not something I really want to deal with and try and figure out in Croatia or Greece. In any event, this is a good idea to take only inexpensive things on the trip. With so much moving around, I figure odds are much higher of my luggage being lost or illicitly poked through. I am going to try and travel and lightly as possible. This is always easiest in the summer because summer clothes are more lightweight and less bulky.


----------



## cafecreme15

HavLab said:


> When I bought a neverfull in Paris the SA said "you can take this to the beach!"


I must admit I have taken my Neverfull to the beach multiple times. Other than needing to shake out the sand, absolutely nothing happened to it and it still looks good as new. That poor bag has been to the beach, smushed under airplane seats, and tossed in many trunks. It is essentially indestructible!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

eagle1002us said:


> I note the emphasis on caviar.  You or your forebears weren't by chance Russian aristocrats fleeing something or other?   Is your last name "Romanov"?     And there was no champagne to go with the caviar?



Seriously, I’m talking about shortage of everything and you are asking me about champagne. Show some sympathy, the poor child had to eat caviar all her childhood! 
It just happened so that my dad worked in the “caviar region”. So, i tried my first burger and coca-cola when I was 20-something  but caviar was always available. Back then, I didn’t know it’s was a delicacy 
As for cold shoulder tops, honestly I love them. After I lost weight, I’m size S now but my upper arms do not look good, my skin has lost collagen. So, cold shoulders are my solution for summer tops and dresses. I can show my shoulders and hide my “bat wings”
I’m sorry if I posted this already and if it is too big, I am a computer idiot and quoting is the highest of my skills


----------



## prepster

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Seriously, I’m talking about shortage of everything and you are asking me about champagne. Show some sympathy, the poor child had to eat caviar all her childhood!
> It just happened so that my dad worked in the “caviar region”. So, i tried my first burger and coca-cola when I was 20-something  but caviar was always available. Back then, I didn’t know it’s was a delicacy
> As for cold shoulder tops, honestly I love them. After I lost weight, I’m size S now but my upper arms do not look good, my skin has lost collagen. So, cold shoulders are my solution for summer tops and dresses. I can show my shoulders and hide my “bat wings”
> I’m sorry if I posted this already and if it is too big, I am a computer idiot and quoting is the highest of my skills
> View attachment 3900410



Wow.  You look great!


----------



## Genie27

slyyls said:


> Still trying to figure out multi quote.
> Congratulations to your daughter Sheika!
> Mrs O, I hope your cleaner works out, and you husband feels better soon.
> 
> I promised to post a pic of my Chanel inspired- no brand jacket.
> It 's hard to see; but the fabric has tiny sequins sew in and it really sparkels in the light.  I can't exactly close it, so I wear it open and put a little fur and velvet brooch on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899420
> View attachment 3899422


 Very pretty. And very like the Chanel fringe jacket in look. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Genie27

Gosh, can someone please talk me down from buying more work/dressy casual clothes? I found some great knit/cashmere dresses and skirts and jackets on TRR and I want to buy all.the.things!! 

I have items I have not even worn, and I want to buy more! Granted my closet is pared down to two-three weeks worth of rotation, and there are some items I reach for frequently and others that get worn 2-3x a season. I have more “love” pieces than I had last year. 

I have some bonus and gift $$ coming to me, and if I plan judiciously, I can get a couple of really nice things. 

It’s not lack of choice but too much. I want to buy it all. And I have to be careful as I can’t buy/return due to the high shipping + taxes + duties upto 30%. 

I could use a couple more skirts, but it’s risky as the measurements are all over the place and I’m wary about the accuracy of their stated measurements.


----------



## eagle1002us

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Seriously, I’m talking about shortage of everything and you are asking me about champagne. Show some sympathy, the poor child had to eat caviar all her childhood!
> It just happened so that my dad worked in the “caviar region”. So, i tried my first burger and coca-cola when I was 20-something  but caviar was always available. Back then, I didn’t know it’s was a delicacy
> As for cold shoulder tops, honestly I love them. After I lost weight, I’m size S now but my upper arms do not look good, my skin has lost collagen. So, cold shoulders are my solution for summer tops and dresses. I can show my shoulders and hide my “bat wings”
> I’m sorry if I posted this already and if it is too big, I am a computer idiot and quoting is the highest of my skills
> View attachment 3900410


You look great in the cold-shouldered top.  Congrats on your weight loss.
I don't know what a caviar region is.   So, was joking about the Romanovs.    I think of caviar as being sourced from Russia.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Gosh, can someone please talk me down from buying more work/dressy casual clothes? I found some great knit/cashmere dresses and skirts and jackets on TRR and I want to buy all.the.things!!
> 
> I have items I have not even worn, and I want to buy more! Granted my closet is pared down to two-three weeks worth of rotation, and there are some items I reach for frequently and others that get worn 2-3x a season. I have more “love” pieces than I had last year.
> 
> I have some bonus and gift $$ coming to me, and if I plan judiciously, I can get a couple of really nice things.
> 
> It’s not lack of choice but too much. I want to buy it all. And I have to be careful as I can’t buy/return due to the high shipping + taxes + duties upto 30%.
> 
> I could use a couple more skirts, but it’s risky as the measurements are all over the place and I’m wary about the accuracy of their stated measurements.


I'm going to tell you what I told myself only a couple of hours ago - Step. Away. From. The. Computer! While I usually like most of the things I end up purchasing impulsively, I have realized I almost never regret _not_ making an impulsive purchase. Moreover, I am usually very proud of this decision in hindsight. I would take a step back, think about what would really fill a gap in your exquisitely curated collection, and then take the plunge. I am also having an urge to buy all the things, so I took the liberty of creating a list tonight titled "Things I Actually Need." The list consists of a black wool coat, camel coat, and sleek/trendy walking sneakers for my trip to Europe in the spring. Though my sample size is small (I only made the list about an hour or so ago), it has been a successful endeavor so far to prevent me from impulse shopping. Thus far, I highly recommend this approach.

Edit: a gold or gold-toned watch is also on the list. Mine broke today.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I can't help you Genie I literally cannot stop shopping myself.  Maybe we can find a nice rehab somewhere.  What would a therapist say about my irrational fear of not having enough clothes....or is it that they just make me feel good and they are pretty !!!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Never in a million years would I take anything good to the beach.  Sand sand sand


I ruined a cobalt leather purse in that way.   It was soft leather, probably Italian.   What _was _I thinking?  This comes from not going to the beach very often.


----------



## Genie27

Haha, I will play but I don’t think I’m good at this game.

Seeing new collection and hearing about sale season seriously has me itching to *buy.something* 


cafecreme15 said:


> Things I Actually Need


Nicer spring/summer clothes.

My goal over the past year was to get nicer work/play clothes with a focus on cold weather items. Other than a casual hat, and a good pair of daily boots my list is fulfilled.

Now I need good quality summer work clothes and vacation clothes.

I should step away from the computer


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Haha, I will play but I don’t think I’m good at this game.
> 
> Seeing new collection and hearing about sale season seriously has me itching to *buy.something*
> 
> Nicer spring/summer clothes.
> 
> My goal over the past year was to get nicer work/play clothes with a focus on cold weather items. Other than a casual hat, and a good pair of daily boots my list is fulfilled.
> 
> Now I need good quality summer work clothes and vacation clothes.
> 
> I should step away from the computer


Trust me, I know how hard it is to resist! Although I am currently talking a good game, I really operate in phases. I think  there is an apt comparison for my shopping tendencies in the laws of physics. In the universe, energy can be neither created nor destroyed, only transferred. When I go through periods where I resist the urge the shop, the shopping energy does not disappear. It merely gets transferred to a later point in time when I cave to the urge, and then all the pent up energy I have bursts out all at once in an enormous shopping binge. So yeah, we will see how long the "Things I Actually Need" list governs my behavior before natural entropy takes over and things descend into shopping anarchy.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Haha, I will play but I don’t think I’m good at this game.
> 
> Seeing new collection and hearing about sale season seriously has me itching to *buy.something*
> 
> Nicer spring/summer clothes.
> 
> My goal over the past year was to get nicer work/play clothes with a focus on cold weather items. Other than a casual hat, and a good pair of daily boots my list is fulfilled.
> 
> Now I need good quality summer work clothes and vacation clothes.
> *
> I should step away from the computer*



Isn't that the truth!!  Apropos of the previous boot discussions, I have been interested in Aquitalia boots for a long time because they are supposed to be waterproof , which is hard to find in a fashion boot.  I managed to get a great pair on sale at Bloomies.  They have a nice 2.5 in heel in black suede and are amazingly comfortable.  they have a zipper on the side.


----------



## gracekelly




----------



## gracekelly

Had to go to another site for the picture.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Seriously, I’m talking about shortage of everything and you are asking me about champagne. Show some sympathy, the poor child had to eat caviar all her childhood!
> It just happened so that my dad worked in the “caviar region”. So, i tried my first burger and coca-cola when I was 20-something  but caviar was always available. Back then, I didn’t know it’s was a delicacy
> As for cold shoulder tops, honestly I love them. After I lost weight, I’m size S now but my upper arms do not look good, my skin has lost collagen. So, cold shoulders are my solution for summer tops and dresses. I can show my shoulders and hide my “bat wings”
> I’m sorry if I posted this already and if it is too big, I am a computer idiot and quoting is the highest of my skills
> View attachment 3900410



Oh wow that looks incredible.  Love the dress.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love browsing the second hand stores for clothes, and I view it as better than new because if it survived an owner with multiple wearing/washings and still looks great/like new, then probably it will survive my less than careful laundry approach and look great after I’ve worn and washed it a few times.
But parking is a nightmare so I rarely go.  There’s one I pass to/from the gym, if I actually go workout.  So exercise is bad for collecting clothes!  Ha!  I have not worked out in so many weeks, grad school has got me.  I should go today now that I am done with my important finals!!!
But then I may buy something at the thrift store if I see a pretty cashmere sweater or comfy pair of pants.....
I love how the secondhand shop there puts everything with nicer brands on one compact rack and puts the ‘exclusive’ sign on it, and of course doubles or triples what they would charge.  Still an awesome deal and I can browse that first for designer bargains.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Do you guys think 29 F/W outfits is perfect, excessive, or pared down? I’m wondering how to feel about it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So I bought this MACHINE WASHABLE ju-ju-be bag yesterday for the beach.  There’s a built in cooler/insulated section in one of the side pockets big enough for several water bottles and baggies of snacks!  That will be so useful at the beach.  Lots of internal organization and a front pocket just for mommy stuff.  It won’t necessarily fit the padded (for buoyancy) suits my girls wear to swim in, but I could get a separate mesh drawstring sack to put those and the sand toys(bucket, shovel) to hang off one of the D-rings so the sand shakes out and the items dry.  This whole bag is 1 pound and machine washable.  And the messenger strap (not in pic) has a memory foam padded sleeve for ultimate shoulder comfort!  I’m so excited about a 129 dollar purchase. LOL!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and also that will be my carryon bag for long haul travel with two littles, because planes are ICKY and I wanna wash that thing after it’s been ‘under the seat in front of you’ where god knows what germs are crawling.... I will start using this bag on Saturdays when I spend the day out with the kids and bring lunch for them for after dance class.  Now I will have a nice compartment to keep the food and sippy cups separate for them.


----------



## Moirai

gracekelly said:


> Isn't that the truth!!  Apropos of the previous boot discussions, I have been interested in Aquitalia boots for a long time because they are supposed to be waterproof , which is hard to find in a fashion boot.  I managed to get a great pair on sale at Bloomies.  They have a nice 2.5 in heel in black suede and are amazingly comfortable.  they have a zipper on the side.


Great choice. I have ones similar to these. They are very comfortable and nice quality. 

So I've been eyeing CL OTK boots since last year and finally bought them. They were a bit too small even though I ordered half size up. But I was more disappointed with the nap of the suede compared to my Aquatalia knee high boots which were more even-tone and nicer looking. So they will be going back.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Comfortable boots are so important...... mine are all flat and comfy.  Well a tiny heel on two of them, chunky and stable. I have metasalargia though so I can’t have much incline anymore.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Trust me, I know how hard it is to resist! Although I am currently talking a good game, I really operate in phases. I think  there is an apt comparison for my shopping tendencies in the laws of physics. In the universe, energy can be neither created nor destroyed, only transferred. When I go through periods where I resist the urge the shop, the shopping energy does not disappear. It merely gets transferred to a later point in time when I cave to the urge, and then all the pent up energy I have bursts out all at once in an enormous shopping binge. So yeah, we will see how long the "Things I Actually Need" list governs my behavior before natural entropy takes over and things descend into shopping anarchy.


I don't get entropy, I just generally deteriorate and cave. 

 (Seriously, you presented one heckofa description of energy transfer)..


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I buy shoes this way. All online. Mind you, not all shops deliver to this country. So I pay shipping fees, duty,  extra $100 for exotics permission if needed. They arrive, I wear them once, realise that they are not comfortable and sell for half the price (hopefully). This is my little gescheft. Or not sell them and they are stored somewhere. I have new chanels and diors still in their boxes from 2-4 years ago. And I don’t know why I even do this as I mostly wear Hermes  flip flops


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BTW someone was asking about Hermes in Dubai duty free. I just went there. Very limited choice. You may contact them on +971 4 216 2453, ask to be put through to Hermes. Their English is not perfect but understandable. Good luck!


----------



## FizzyWater

cafecreme15 said:


> Trust me, I know how hard it is to resist! Although I am currently talking a good game, I really operate in phases. I think  there is an apt comparison for my shopping tendencies in the laws of physics. In the universe, energy can be neither created nor destroyed, only transferred. When I go through periods where I resist the urge the shop, the shopping energy does not disappear. It merely gets transferred to a later point in time when I cave to the urge, and then all the pent up energy I have bursts out all at once in an enormous shopping binge. So yeah, we will see how long the "Things I Actually Need" list governs my behavior before natural entropy takes over and things descend into shopping anarchy.



Ha!  I just cycle through "things I feel the need to buy *now*" - sometimes it's house things, sometimes it's garden things, sometimes it's clothes...


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


>


These look excellent!!


----------



## FizzyWater

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Seriously, I’m talking about shortage of everything and you are asking me about champagne. Show some sympathy, the poor child had to eat caviar all her childhood!
> It just happened so that my dad worked in the “caviar region”. So, i tried my first burger and coca-cola when I was 20-something  but caviar was always available. Back then, I didn’t know it’s was a delicacy



This makes sense - I know during the Depression and for a while after, lobster was looked down on as "starvation food" in Maine because it was plentiful when nothing else was.  Similarly, my great-grandparents ran a grocery store, and they ate whatever didn't sell.  Because it was a poor/immigrant neighborhood, what didn't sell was frequently choice cuts of meat, which the kids didn't appreciate at all.


----------



## Genie27

Thanks for talking me off the ledge, @cafecreme15 - it's better now that I've slept and can reason that I *need* the winter boots, and only want to add to my existing supply of work clothes. I'm waiting for them to drop in price. 

I had got them at $100 off from my local Saks, but I felt they were a 1/2 size too big and clunky. For some reason, the SAs can't/don't like to check other locations for sizes, so I returned them. Now they are available online, but only at full price. Boo.

Hmpf....


----------



## Joannadyne

gracekelly said:


>


Very nice! I bought a pair of Aquatalias a little while ago and love them. But about a couple months ago, I panicked because I couldn't find them anywhere! I tore through my entire place looking, I accused my DH of throwing them out accidentally, I looked in my car, my office and they were just gone. DH even thoroughly searched our place a second time just to make me feel better. Nada. We concluded that they must have gone walking. He would jokingly ask me on subsequent work trips, "Are your boots there?"  

I was so torn up about losing them because Shoe shopping is difficult for me. i have feet as wide as a Mack truck. I told Cordie that I had always sympathized with Cinderella's stepsisters - all they wanted was to fit into that pretty shoe. I don't see chopping off a bit of a foot to fit into nice shoes to be unreasonable at all. If there was a procedure to drop my pinky toes, I'd probably do it!  

So yesterday, I had a big work meeting and things are just extremely stressful there right now. I hurriedly dress for work, open the closet door and shriek: My boots are just sitting there on the closet floor, looking all innocent-like, flopped over an umbrella. Wtf!!  but YAY!  

It is IMPOSSIBLE that both DH and could've missed them in this closet. It was ground zero for the search. I am convinced they packed a knapsack, slung it over its shoulder and set out to explore the world (they're probably good friends with that selfie-obsessed traveling gnome!). I am just glad that they came to their senses and, like Dorothy, realized that "there's no place like home!" I suppose all they had to do was click each other three times to return to my closet.


----------



## cafecreme15

FizzyWater said:


> Ha!  I just cycle through "things I feel the need to buy *now*" - sometimes it's house things, sometimes it's garden things, sometimes it's clothes...


You could make a Things I Need list for each category!



Genie27 said:


> Thanks for talking me off the ledge, @cafecreme15 - it's better now that I've slept and can reason that I *need* the winter boots, and only want to add to my existing supply of work clothes. I'm waiting for them to drop in price.
> 
> I had got them at $100 off from my local Saks, but I felt they were a 1/2 size too big and clunky. For some reason, the SAs can't/don't like to check other locations for sizes, so I returned them. Now they are available online, but only at full price. Boo.
> 
> Hmpf....


Proud of you, Genie! A little space and sleep is helpful in allowing us to parse the difference between need and want. It will be so satisfying when you can find the boots for a discount.



Joannadyne said:


> Very nice! I bought a pair of Aquatalias a little while ago and love them. But about a couple months ago, I panicked because I couldn't find them anywhere! I tore through my entire place looking, I accused my DH of throwing them out accidentally, I looked in my car, my office and they were just gone. DH even thoroughly searched our place a second time just to make me feel better. Nada. We concluded that they must have gone walking. He would jokingly ask me on subsequent work trips, "Are your boots there?"
> 
> I was so torn up about losing them because Shoe shopping is difficult for me. i have feet as wide as a Mack truck. I told Cordie that I had always sympathized with Cinderella's stepsisters - all they wanted was to fit into that pretty shoe. I don't see chopping off a bit of a foot to fit into nice shoes to be unreasonable at all. If there was a procedure to drop my pinky toes, I'd probably do it!
> 
> So yesterday, I had a big work meeting and things are just extremely stressful there right now. I hurriedly dress for work, open the closet door and shriek: My boots are just sitting there on the closet floor, looking all innocent-like, flopped over an umbrella. Wtf!!  but YAY!
> 
> It is IMPOSSIBLE that both DH and could've missed them in this closet. It was ground zero for the search. I am convinced they packed a knapsack, slung it over its shoulder and set out to explore the world (they're probably good friends with that selfie-obsessed traveling gnome!). I am just glad that they came to their senses and, like Dorothy, realized that "there's no place like home!" I suppose all they had to do was click each other three times to return to my closet.


Haha! So glad the boots mysteriously made their way back to you. This same thing happened to me recently, too! I was looking for a pad of post-it notes and tore apart my apartment trying to locate it. Was not anywhere to be found, so I thought I had thrown it out by accident while cleaning. A day or so later, I come out of the shower, walk into the kitchen, and see it blithely sitting smack in the middle of the kitchen counter. My blood actually ran cold because I was convinced that someone had snuck into the house while I was in the shower and left the post-its in plain sight to taunt me. There is just no way I would have missed the GREEN post-its sitting right there. I called DBF in a panic to tell him the situation, and he rolls his eyes and asks if it was possible that another piece of paper had been covering it. Then I remembered that I had moved a magazine from the counter to the coffee table, and post-its must have been under it. I felt equal parts embarrassed and relieved after that.


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone. I’m selfishly enjoying your posts. Of course joannadyne’s story has me rolling. I’m still catching up at home and work and too tired to add anything meaningful to the conversation except to say hello.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Very nice! I bought a pair of Aquatalias a little while ago and love them. But about a couple months ago, I panicked because I couldn't find them anywhere! I tore through my entire place looking, I accused my DH of throwing them out accidentally, I looked in my car, my office and they were just gone. DH even thoroughly searched our place a second time just to make me feel better. Nada. We concluded that they must have gone walking. He would jokingly ask me on subsequent work trips, "Are your boots there?"
> 
> I was so torn up about losing them because Shoe shopping is difficult for me. i have feet as wide as a Mack truck. I told Cordie that I had always sympathized with Cinderella's stepsisters - all they wanted was to fit into that pretty shoe. I don't see chopping off a bit of a foot to fit into nice shoes to be unreasonable at all. If there was a procedure to drop my pinky toes, I'd probably do it!
> 
> So yesterday, I had a big work meeting and things are just extremely stressful there right now. I hurriedly dress for work, open the closet door and shriek: My boots are just sitting there on the closet floor, looking all innocent-like, flopped over an umbrella. Wtf!!  but YAY!
> 
> It is IMPOSSIBLE that both DH and could've missed them in this closet. It was ground zero for the search. I am convinced they packed a knapsack, slung it over its shoulder and set out to explore the world (they're probably good friends with that selfie-obsessed traveling gnome!). I am just glad that they came to their senses and, like Dorothy, realized that "there's no place like home!" I suppose all they had to do was click each other three times to return to my closet.



DH and I have an explanation for when things like that happen.    It came from the plot of an episode of the Twilight Zone  which DH remembers as he is a few years older than I am.   For you younguns who don't know what The Twilight Zone is, here is Wikipedia's description:

_*The Twilight Zone*_ is an American television anthology series created by Rod Serling. The episodes are in various genres, including fantasy, science fiction, suspense, and psychological thriller, often concluding with a macabre or unexpected twist, and usually with a moral. A popular and critical success, it introduced many Americans to common science fiction and fantasytropes. The original series, shot entirely in black and white, ran on CBS for five seasons from 1959 to 1964.

In the relevant episode, time was described as a series of boxcars, like on a train.  Each one was a moment in time.   There are creatures called "Continuity Gremlins" who are responsible for moving objects from one boxcar to the next as time progresses.   But occasionally they screw up and leave something behind.   So something that you know was just there, isn't there.   The Continuity Gremlins fix their mistakes in the next boxcar of time and put it back.  So then, you know it wasn't there, and then...it is.  

So JD......the Continuity Gremlins in your house screwed up, but they got it together and made things right.


----------



## gracekelly

@Joannadyne @cafecreme15 Gremlin, leprechaun, sprite or any mischievous spirit!  I think they have played a similar trick on all of us.  My last was when we knew absolutely that there was a dead rat in the garage because we could smell it!  3 of us looked high and low and in the rafters.  Turned out it was hiding in plain sight under a piece of paper towel right on a counter top in front of my car!


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> DH and I have an explanation for when things like that happen.    It came from the plot of an episode of the Twilight Zone  which DH remembers as he is a few years older than I am.   For you younguns who don't know what The Twilight Zone is, here is Wikipedia's description:
> 
> _*The Twilight Zone*_ is an American television anthology series created by Rod Serling. The episodes are in various genres, including fantasy, science fiction, suspense, and psychological thriller, often concluding with a macabre or unexpected twist, and usually with a moral. A popular and critical success, it introduced many Americans to common science fiction and fantasytropes. The original series, shot entirely in black and white, ran on CBS for five seasons from 1959 to 1964.
> 
> In the relevant episode, time was described as a series of boxcars, like on a train.  Each one was a moment in time.   There are creatures called "Continuity Gremlins" who are responsible for moving objects from one boxcar to the next as time progresses.   But occasionally they screw up and leave something behind.   So something that you know was just there, isn't there.   The Continuity Gremlins fix their mistakes in the next boxcar of time and put it back.  So then, you know it wasn't there, and then...it is.
> 
> So JD......the Continuity Gremlins in your house screwed up, but they got it together and made things right.



I love the Twilight Zone! Will have to look up this episode. I really hate scary things, so I have to avoid some of them, like the one with Tina the talking doll and the ventriloquist. Those freak me out to no end.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> DH and I have an explanation for when things like that happen.    It came from the plot of an episode of the Twilight Zone  which DH remembers as he is a few years older than I am.   For you younguns who don't know what The Twilight Zone is, here is Wikipedia's description:
> 
> _*The Twilight Zone*_ is an American television anthology series created by Rod Serling. The episodes are in various genres, including fantasy, science fiction, suspense, and psychological thriller, often concluding with a macabre or unexpected twist, and usually with a moral. A popular and critical success, it introduced many Americans to common science fiction and fantasytropes. The original series, shot entirely in black and white, ran on CBS for five seasons from 1959 to 1964.
> 
> In the relevant episode, time was described as a series of boxcars, like on a train.  Each one was a moment in time.   There are creatures called "Continuity Gremlins" who are responsible for moving objects from one boxcar to the next as time progresses.   But occasionally they screw up and leave something behind.   So something that you know was just there, isn't there.   The Continuity Gremlins fix their mistakes in the next boxcar of time and put it back.  So then, you know it wasn't there, and then...it is.
> 
> So JD......the Continuity Gremlins in your house screwed up, but they got it together and made things right.



I saw something on TV a long time ago that fits your description.  I think about that every time things make a mysterious appearance!


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I love the Twilight Zone! Will have to look up this episode. I really hate scary things, so I have to avoid some of them, like the one with Tina the talking doll and the ventriloquist. Those freak me out to no end.



One of the all time best was *How to Serve Man  *I won't spoil it for you


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> One of the all time best was *How to Serve Man  *I won't spoil it for you



Did this one involve aliens? If so, I know which one it is! It’s also my dad’s favorite. Whenever the New Years marathon is on we scour the whole TV guide to see if this one is scheduled. It rarely is unfortunately.

Side note: do these time gremlins also sneak in to tangle up headphones? There is no other explanation for how they always end up in such knots.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Did this one involve aliens? If so, I know which one it is! It’s also my dad’s favorite. Whenever the New Years marathon is on we scour the whole TV guide to see if this one is scheduled. It rarely is unfortunately.
> 
> Side note: do these time gremlins also sneak in to tangle up headphones? There is no other explanation for how they always end up in such knots.



Yes.  It is the evolved continuity gremlins who have assumed this task.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> I love the Twilight Zone! Will have to look up this episode. I really hate scary things, so I have to avoid some of them, like the one with Tina the talking doll and the ventriloquist. Those freak me out to no end.



I love those Twilight Zones! But - some of them are really scary (I don’t do scary either)!
We call those gremlins the Menehune. [emoji6]


----------



## Pirula

Hmmmm.  Maybe the damned continuity gremlins can bring back my brown leather moto jacket which seems to have disappeared.  I’m still highly annoyed.

Love Twilight Zone.  Was given DVD set a couple years back by my DH.  I don’t remember this boxcars of time episode but will find it.

To Serve Man is great.  Fantastic plot twist.  “I’m Talking Tina, and I’m going to kill you.”  Also good and verrry creepy.

But my favorite episode has to be Time Enough at Last.


----------



## Pirula

Boxcars appears to be from the newer series in the 80s.  I’ve not seen those.  Maybe I should.  Is this it?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Matter_of_Minutes


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Very nice! I bought a pair of Aquatalias a little while ago and love them. But about a couple months ago, I panicked because I couldn't find them anywhere! I tore through my entire place looking, I accused my DH of throwing them out accidentally, I looked in my car, my office and they were just gone. DH even thoroughly searched our place a second time just to make me feel better. Nada. We concluded that they must have gone walking. He would jokingly ask me on subsequent work trips, "Are your boots there?"
> 
> I was so torn up about losing them because Shoe shopping is difficult for me. i have feet as wide as a Mack truck. I told Cordie that I had always sympathized with Cinderella's stepsisters - all they wanted was to fit into that pretty shoe. I don't see chopping off a bit of a foot to fit into nice shoes to be unreasonable at all. If there was a procedure to drop my pinky toes, I'd probably do it!
> 
> So yesterday, I had a big work meeting and things are just extremely stressful there right now. I hurriedly dress for work, open the closet door and shriek: My boots are just sitting there on the closet floor, looking all innocent-like, flopped over an umbrella. Wtf!!  but YAY!
> 
> It is IMPOSSIBLE that both DH and could've missed them in this closet. It was ground zero for the search. I am convinced they packed a knapsack, slung it over its shoulder and set out to explore the world (they're probably good friends with that selfie-obsessed traveling gnome!). I am just glad that they came to their senses and, like Dorothy, realized that "there's no place like home!" I suppose all they had to do was click each other three times to return to my closet.


This kind of thing happens with me when I'm nervous.   I try to be organized and put things away properly but when I'm nervous, I can't find them.   Then, a bit of time passes, and -- this has happened several times -- the things I am looking for are exactly where they are supposed to be, I just didn't "see" them.  
Woody Allen said, "There is only nervousness and death."


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. I’m selfishly enjoying your posts. Of course joannadyne’s story has me rolling. I’m still catching up at home and work and too tired to add anything meaningful to the conversation except to say hello.


You are allowed to rest after your magnificent performance in London and Paris, which kept us all breathless as well as satisfied!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> DH and I have an explanation for when things like that happen.    It came from the plot of an episode of the Twilight Zone  which DH remembers as he is a few years older than I am.   For you younguns who don't know what The Twilight Zone is
> [/COLOR]


I never watched Twilight Zone but I have my own explanation. 
Keys, shoes, lighters etc are from a different planet. When they are missing, they just went back home to visit their families. Just wait and they will return .
Although, keys, lighters and wallets get homesick more often and tend to change their mind and stay home forever. But they normally send substitutes.


----------



## Meta

@Pocketbook Pup Did you see the rest of the Robe du Soir CSGM that was posted on the SS18 scarf thread? Which will you choose? 

And I hope the gremlins or whoever will bring back my watch to me. One minute I remember wearing it out and then I don't remember what happened to it after (either on Sunday or Monday of this week). I don't always wear it when I go out so I didn't find it odd when I didn't have  my watch on when I returned I guess. I'm not a careless person, so I surmised that I must have dropped it while out since the metal clasp for the steel strap doesn't seem to stay secure at times for me. The few times it has happened I have been lucky and managed to find it in my belongings but seems like my luck has run out this time.  Hate that I can't easily find another to replace since it's a vintage Hermes that I've never seen elsewhere other than the one I _had at this point_.


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup Did you see the rest of the Robe du Soir CSGM that was posted on the SS18 scarf thread? Which will you choose?
> 
> And I hope the gremlins or whoever will bring back my watch to me. One minute I remember wearing it out and then I don't remember what happened to it after (either on Sunday or Monday of this week). I don't always wear it when I go out so I didn't find it odd when I didn't have  my watch on when I returned I guess. I'm not a careless person, so I surmised that I must have dropped it while out since the metal clasp for the steel strap doesn't seem to stay secure at times for me. The few times it has happened I have been lucky and managed to find it in my belongings but seems like my luck has run out this time.  Hate that I can't easily find another to replace since it's a vintage Hermes that I've never seen elsewhere other than the one I _had at this point_.



I hope you find your watch! I’ll bet it turns up. Stop looking. Then you will find it.

I did see robe du soir. I think I prefer it in the 90 format. The blue csgm is nice but I gave so much in those colors. I’m loving many if the 140 silks. And of course the samourai csgms. I hooe there are a few more color options for samourais. I have one definite and one possibility so far.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I never watched Twilight Zone but I have my own explanation.
> Keys, shoes, lighters etc are from a different planet. When they are missing, they just went back home to visit their families. Just wait and they will return .
> Although, keys, lighters and wallets get homesick more often and tend to change their mind and stay home forever. But they normally send substitutes.


I think this may apply to socks as well.
Does anyone else wonder about the single shoes you see on the roads occasionally?


----------



## Cookiefiend

weN84 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup Did you see the rest of the Robe du Soir CSGM that was posted on the SS18 scarf thread? Which will you choose?
> 
> And I hope the gremlins or whoever will bring back my watch to me. One minute I remember wearing it out and then I don't remember what happened to it after (either on Sunday or Monday of this week). I don't always wear it when I go out so I didn't find it odd when I didn't have  my watch on when I returned I guess. I'm not a careless person, so I surmised that I must have dropped it while out since the metal clasp for the steel strap doesn't seem to stay secure at times for me. The few times it has happened I have been lucky and managed to find it in my belongings but seems like my luck has run out this time.  Hate that I can't easily find another to replace since it's a vintage Hermes that I've never seen elsewhere other than the one I _had at this point_.


Oh dear - I hope you find your watch!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

After 4 months of waiting (since my iPhone 6 pooped out in a big way and stopped functioning at all) for a new phone I got one today.  FINALLY. 
What a relief to be able to take a phone away from a charger for hours and it still can work.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My ladies’ Christmas party is tonight!!!!! 23 of us, all brought together by your favorite social butterfly, moi. I really hope this starts to gel together into a fully fledged gaggle of girlfriends.  I’ve been working so hard for about 5 months to start to feel like the various and sundry ladies I know could actually form together to be a neat collective of a social network here locally in a foreign country I hate.  Let’s see.  Progress is definitely happening and tonight could really move things forward for the two dozen of us.


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> My ladies’ Christmas party is tonight!!!!! 23 of us, all brought together by your favorite social butterfly, moi. I really hope this starts to gel together into a fully fledged gaggle of girlfriends.  I’ve been working so hard for about 5 months to start to feel like the various and sundry ladies I know could actually form together to be a neat collective of a social network here locally in a foreign country I hate.  Let’s see.  Progress is definitely happening and tonight could really move things forward for the two dozen of us.




I hope you have a wonderful time and can establish a support network - those are critical no matter where you are!


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> My ladies’ Christmas party is tonight!!!!! 23 of us, all brought together by your favorite social butterfly, moi. I really hope this starts to gel together into a fully fledged gaggle of girlfriends.  I’ve been working so hard for about 5 months to start to feel like the various and sundry ladies I know could actually form together to be a neat collective of a social network here locally in a foreign country I hate.  Let’s see.  Progress is definitely happening and tonight could really move things forward for the two dozen of us.


That sounds like it would be so wonderful for all of you - even if you don't end up having one giant group of gal-pals, it will still be nice for everyone to expand their network and find a couple of new besties. It's a very kind thought on your part - as someone who moved multiple times to places where I knew no one, and had no social structure (job, school, military etc) to meet people, I know how difficult it can be, if one is not outgoing.


----------



## Katel

Genie27 said:


> That sounds like it would be so wonderful for all of you - even if you don't end up having one giant group of gal-pals, it will still be nice for everyone to expand their network and find a couple of new besties. It's a very kind thought on your part - as someone who moved multiple times to places where I knew no one, and had no social structure (job, school, military etc) to meet people, I know how difficult it can be, if one is not outgoing.



I agree Genie - so well said.


----------



## Cordeliere

HopelessBagGirl said:


> My ladies’ Christmas party is tonight!!!!! 23 of us, all brought together by your favorite social butterfly, moi. I really hope this starts to gel together into a fully fledged gaggle of girlfriends.  I’ve been working so hard for about 5 months to start to feel like the various and sundry ladies I know could actually form together to be a neat collective of a social network here locally in a foreign country I hate.  Let’s see.  Progress is definitely happening and tonight could really move things forward for the two dozen of us.



How did you pull these 25 ladies together?   How did you meet them and then how did you get them to agree to come to a party at this, the busiest, time of the year?   Your social butterfly skills must be mega.


----------



## EmileH

Sounds like a fun party! Enjoy!


----------



## prepster

weN84 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup Did you see the rest of the Robe du Soir CSGM that was posted on the SS18 scarf thread? Which will you choose?
> 
> And I hope the gremlins or whoever will bring back my watch to me. One minute I remember wearing it out and then I don't remember what happened to it after (either on Sunday or Monday of this week). I don't always wear it when I go out so I didn't find it odd when I didn't have  my watch on when I returned I guess. I'm not a careless person, so I surmised that I must have dropped it while out since the metal clasp for the steel strap doesn't seem to stay secure at times for me. The few times it has happened I have been lucky and managed to find it in my belongings but seems like my luck has run out this time.  Hate that I can't easily find another to replace since it's a vintage Hermes that I've never seen elsewhere other than the one I _had at this point_.



Bummer.    I hope you can find it.


----------



## prepster

Pirula said:


> Hmmmm.  Maybe the damned continuity gremlins can bring back my brown leather moto jacket which seems to have disappeared.  I’m still highly annoyed.
> 
> Love Twilight Zone.  Was given DVD set a couple years back by my DH.  I don’t remember this boxcars of time episode but will find it.
> 
> To Serve Man is great.  Fantastic plot twist.  “I’m Talking Tina, and I’m going to kill you.”  Also good and verrry creepy.
> 
> But my favorite episode has to be Time Enough at Last.



What is the episode where it turns out that the house the husband and wife are living in is actually the playhouse of a giant?  It might have been a giant baby or something, I don't remember.  I just remember when they went to use the phone they pulled it off of the wall because it was fake, and they had fake grass outside and fake trees.  Freaky.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cordeliere said:


> How did you pull these 25 ladies together?   How did you meet them and then how did you get them to agree to come to a party at this, the busiest, time of the year?   Your social butterfly skills must be mega.



They are just most of the women I know, plus a few of them bringing a plus one that I’ve never met (work colleague, sister in law, etc) because I encouraged my 15 or so confirmed invitees to go ahead and bring one person I don’t know with them!
I have about 30 women I know just through various venues, either kids the same age and friends from the sandbox, neighbors, kids at the same daycare group, my grad school program has 4 ladies I have become friendly with, 1 long time (the whole 15 years that I’ve been here) friend, and so on.  It just adds up when you make a point to pressure every female you know to be at something.  If I pressure 35 I get about 15 who promise to come, and twelve actually show up, and of those twelve each brought a pal with.
Everyone was thrilled.

It was a perfect party, because it was so chill.  Just hanging out around the fireplace by the indoor heated pool, going in and out of sauna, getting massages, getting manipedis....so relaxed.  Everyone brought yummy snacks so it was just a total treat for the senses.


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> What is the episode where it turns out that the house the husband and wife are living in is actually the playhouse of a giant?  It might have been a giant baby or something, I don't remember.  I just remember when they went to use the phone they pulled it off of the wall because it was fake, and they had fake grass outside and fake trees.  Freaky.


Stopover in a Quiet Town
The Howling Man scared the hooey out of me.


----------



## Joannadyne

momasaurus said:


> You are allowed to rest after your magnificent performance in London and Paris, which kept us all breathless as well as satisfied!!


Ooh, "breathless and satisfied!" Is it getting warm in here or is it just me?


----------



## Pirula

prepster said:


> What is the episode where it turns out that the house the husband and wife are living in is actually the playhouse of a giant?  It might have been a giant baby or something, I don't remember.  I just remember when they went to use the phone they pulled it off of the wall because it was fake, and they had fake grass outside and fake trees.  Freaky.





Cookiefiend said:


> Stopover in a Quiet Town
> The Howling Man scared the hooey out of me.



Yes!  I think that’s it!  They wake up after a, erm, long night and think they have a hangover right?  Good one.

Love The Howling Man!  Verrrrrrry intense.

Another fabulous one is The Invaders.  Completely freaky and Agnes Moorehead was so amazing that you don’t even realize there’s no dialogue. Until there is.  And WHAT a plot twist!


----------



## Genie27

I completely missed most episodes of this show. I should ask the bf to find them for us to watch. He’s seen them all of course.


----------



## Pirula

Well I was born the year the series ended so I fell in love watching re-runs on Channel 11 in NYC growing up.

Genie, so the SyFy Channel has a Twilight Zone Marathon from New Years Eve on.  You’ll love it. (Sigh, except for the commercials).  Hopefully you have that.


----------



## Joannadyne

HopelessBagGirl said:


> They are just most of the women I know, plus a few of them bringing a plus one that I’ve never met (work colleague, sister in law, etc) because I encouraged my 15 or so confirmed invitees to go ahead and bring one person I don’t know with them!
> I have about 30 women I know just through various venues, either kids the same age and friends from the sandbox, neighbors, kids at the same daycare group, my grad school program has 4 ladies I have become friendly with, 1 long time (the whole 15 years that I’ve been here) friend, and so on.  It just adds up when you make a point to pressure every female you know to be at something.  If I pressure 35 I get about 15 who promise to come, and twelve actually show up, and of those twelve each brought a pal with.
> Everyone was thrilled.
> 
> It was a perfect party, because it was so chill.  Just hanging out around the fireplace by the indoor heated pool, going in and out of sauna, getting massages, getting manipedis....so relaxed.  Everyone brought yummy snacks so it was just a total treat for the senses.


I agree, you must have mad social skills to get that many women together! I hope it's the beginning of a wonderful network. I would totally come to your party!

Around this time of year is when I start feeling a bit sad -- and these days just plain mad -- because I'm realizing more and more that *I *am the glue holding a friendship together. I am always the one calling and leaving messages saying, "I'm thinking about you - we haven't talked in a while, how are things? I miss you! Let's get together! call me!" No one, besides my childhood BFF, ever reciprocates. I realized this a couple of years ago and while I'd feel a bit self-pitying before, now it just pisses me off. I think I'm ready to just drop them at this point. 

I realize friendships, like people, change over time and I believe that sometimes we're put in each others' lives at a specific point in time where it would do you the most good. But other times, maybe it's just the natural death of the relationship. Maybe I'm clinging too hard to something that wasn't as deep or strong as I thought. 

I do think social media is partly to blame. But then two of the friends that I'm thinking of aren't on social media, so I dunno. 

Hmm, sorry, this post turned out to be a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Joannadyne

Today we had our office holiday party. We have a tradition of doing a raffle - there are five prizes. Our office comprises 20 people, so your chances are pretty good.


Pirula said:


> Well I was born the year the series ended so I fell in love watching re-runs on Channel 11 in NYC growing up.
> 
> Genie, so the SyFy Channel has a Twilight Zone Marathon from New Years Eve on.  You’ll love it. (Sigh, except for the commercials).  Hopefully you have that.


I'll have to keep my eye open for the marathon!!


----------



## Genie27

Cool. I get Space - it may be the same thing. It’s the channel that airs the new Star Trek.


----------



## EmileH

Joannadyne, I understand what you mean. My friends are spread across the country and it's hard to maintain contact. Everyone is so busy these days. I have lost contact with some friends and I regret that but my very good friends remain close. Even if we don't talk in a while we pick up right where we left off the next time we do. We have an understanding that if someone doesn't respond it's because they are swamped and they will get in touch when they can. If it's urgent we say so and we get right back to the other person. None of my friends are in social  media. I think it's just life these days. I'm comfortable having a few very good friends.

So after wearing my new rigby and peller lingerie I'll give some feedback on what I learned in case anyone doesn't have a store close by. I was wearing the right size except if a 30 band is offered that's even better than a 32 for me. I think most people wear too large a band size.  I was wearing the memory foam molded cups because I thought they were more supportive. They are completely useless. They were sold as minimizers but they were anything but. They add extra padding and they really aren't all that supportive. I ended up with lace bras that are constructed with seams that are much more supportive and comfortable. There are even tee shirt versions that are smooth without padding. God knows I do not need extra padding. The price is worth it. The fabric is nice and soft. It's important to adjust the bra and adjust yourself in it. Don't just threw it on and run. They have you bend forward and then hook it in the back. Then adjust and check it in the mirror.


----------



## scarf1

So excited so am posting here as well as on the SS2018 scarf thread. Found a mousseline from the new season. Totally different CW than any I own in this whimsical design. les confessions in 140 mousseline. DH Let me take it out for a couple of quick snaps. Once we get home, it goes under the tree( if we get organized to put one up)


----------



## Joannadyne

Joannadyne said:


> Today we had our office holiday party. We have a tradition of doing a raffle - there are five prizes. Our office comprises 20 people, so your chances are pretty good.
> 
> I'll have to keep my eye open for the marathon!!


Oops, I started a post about our holiday party but it somehow got posted with this! I'll circle back to it when i have more time...


----------



## Joannadyne

scarf1 said:


> So excited so am posting here as well as on the SS2018 scarf thread. Found a mousseline from the new season. Totally different CW than any I own in this whimsical design. les confessions in 140 mousseline. DH Let me take it out for a couple of quick snaps. Once we get home, it goes under the tree( if we get organized to put one up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902489
> View attachment 3902490
> View attachment 3902491


WOW! This is fabulous in mousseline!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> So excited so am posting here as well as on the SS2018 scarf thread. Found a mousseline from the new season. Totally different CW than any I own in this whimsical design. les confessions in 140 mousseline. DH Let me take it out for a couple of quick snaps. Once we get home, it goes under the tree( if we get organized to put one up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902489
> View attachment 3902490
> View attachment 3902491



Super pretty! Thanks to DH fir letting you share photos. Enjoy Hawaii!


----------



## 911snowball

Pup, I was literally just writing a question about how you felt about your R&P purchases in the RTW thread after reading about your skirts. I thought I should jump back here as this is where you had written about it and you had just posted about it. Too funny!
So I take it you retain your enthusiasm with the purchases?


----------



## katekluet

scarf1 said:


> So excited so am posting here as well as on the SS2018 scarf thread. Found a mousseline from the new season. Totally different CW than any I own in this whimsical design. les confessions in 140 mousseline. DH Let me take it out for a couple of quick snaps. Once we get home, it goes under the tree( if we get organized to put one up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902489
> View attachment 3902490
> View attachment 3902491


That one caught my eye! I think you will both love it and look good in it.


----------



## scarf1

katekluet said:


> That one caught my eye! I think you will both love it and look good in it.


That is so sweet of you!


----------



## Mrs.Z

scarf1 said:


> So excited so am posting here as well as on the SS2018 scarf thread. Found a mousseline from the new season. Totally different CW than any I own in this whimsical design. les confessions in 140 mousseline. DH Let me take it out for a couple of quick snaps. Once we get home, it goes under the tree( if we get organized to put one up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902489
> View attachment 3902490
> View attachment 3902491



This is so lovely and feminine.... congrats!!!


----------



## scarf1

Mrs.Z said:


> This is so lovely and feminine.... congrats!!!


Thank you!


----------



## eagle1002us

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I never watched Twilight Zone but I have my own explanation.
> Keys, shoes, lighters etc are from a different planet. When they are missing, they just went back home to visit their families. Just wait and they will return .
> Although, keys, lighters and wallets get homesick more often and tend to change their mind and stay home forever. But they normally send substitutes.


I assume keys, lighters and wallets sometimes delegate duties to "siblings" so they can take a rest?


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> I agree, you must have mad social skills to get that many women together! I hope it's the beginning of a wonderful network. I would totally come to your party!
> 
> Around this time of year is when I start feeling a bit sad -- and these days just plain mad -- because I'm realizing more and more that *I *am the glue holding a friendship together. I am always the one calling and leaving messages saying, "I'm thinking about you - we haven't talked in a while, how are things? I miss you! Let's get together! call me!" No one, besides my childhood BFF, ever reciprocates. I realized this a couple of years ago and while I'd feel a bit self-pitying before, now it just pisses me off. I think I'm ready to just drop them at this point.
> 
> I realize friendships, like people, change over time and I believe that sometimes we're put in each others' lives at a specific point in time where it would do you the most good. But other times, maybe it's just the natural death of the relationship. Maybe I'm clinging too hard to something that wasn't as deep or strong as I thought.
> 
> I do think social media is partly to blame. But then two of the friends that I'm thinking of aren't on social media, so I dunno.
> 
> Hmm, sorry, this post turned out to be a bit of a bummer.


But still true, I'm sure, in everyone's life to some degree.   So your "rant" if you want to call it that is valid.   This kind of stuff happens and it's not really clear how to deal with it.


----------



## gracekelly

Cookiefiend said:


> I think this may apply to socks as well.
> Does anyone else wonder about the single shoes you see on the roads occasionally?


Does anyone remember the Nora Ephron movie _Heartburn_?  It was the fictionalized account of her marriage to Carl Bernstein who was played by Jack Nicholson.  In the movie, Nicholson is always going to buy socks and does a whole speech about socks and where do they go that you are left with just one?  His character was not out buying more socks, he was having an affair!


----------



## gracekelly

Pirula said:


> Yes!  I think that’s it!  They wake up after a, erm, long night and think they have a hangover right?  Good one.
> 
> Love The Howling Man!  Verrrrrrry intense.
> 
> Another fabulous one is The Invaders.  Completely freaky and Agnes Moorehead was so amazing that you don’t even realize there’s no dialogue. Until there is.  And WHAT a plot twist!


I recall these episodes very well.  If there is a Twilight Zone epi out there that I have not seen, I would be very surprised!


----------



## cafecreme15

Joannadyne said:


> I agree, you must have mad social skills to get that many women together! I hope it's the beginning of a wonderful network. I would totally come to your party!
> 
> Around this time of year is when I start feeling a bit sad -- and these days just plain mad -- because I'm realizing more and more that *I *am the glue holding a friendship together. I am always the one calling and leaving messages saying, "I'm thinking about you - we haven't talked in a while, how are things? I miss you! Let's get together! call me!" No one, besides my childhood BFF, ever reciprocates. I realized this a couple of years ago and while I'd feel a bit self-pitying before, now it just pisses me off. I think I'm ready to just drop them at this point.
> 
> I realize friendships, like people, change over time and I believe that sometimes we're put in each others' lives at a specific point in time where it would do you the most good. But other times, maybe it's just the natural death of the relationship. Maybe I'm clinging too hard to something that wasn't as deep or strong as I thought.
> 
> I do think social media is partly to blame. But then two of the friends that I'm thinking of aren't on social media, so I dunno.
> 
> Hmm, sorry, this post turned out to be a bit of a bummer.


Don’t feel bad, Joanna. This is all spot on. I’ve experienced this as of late too with some friends. Within the last year, I’ve had one friend slowly but surely distance herself from me and another friend of mine with no explanation whatsoever. I’ve had another completely fall off the face of the earth and be totally unresponsive to my messages that I was worried about her, only to have her fly off the handle after 3 months of silence that the communication gulf was somehow my fault for not understanding her life (how can I understand you when you refuse to talk to me at all?). And yet one more involving an old childhood friend where we slowly stopped having substantive conversations, and then the random little conversations dropped off completely. Unfortunately there is only so much we can do in these situations, because as you say, friendships ultimately need to be 2 sided. As I am coming into adulthood, I too have recognized the value of having a few very close friends who I know will have my back forever and worrying less about the others. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Joannadyne, I understand what you mean. My friends are spread across the country and it's hard to maintain contact. Everyone is so busy these days. I have lost contact with some friends and I regret that but my very good friends remain close. Even if we don't talk in a while we pick up right where we left off the next time we do. We have an understanding that if someone doesn't respond it's because they are swamped and they will get in touch when they can. If it's urgent we say so and we get right back to the other person. None of my friends are in social  media. I think it's just life these days. I'm comfortable having a few very good friends.
> 
> So after wearing my new rigby and peller lingerie I'll give some feedback on what I learned in case anyone doesn't have a store close by. I was wearing the right size except if a 30 band is offered that's even better than a 32 for me. I think most people wear too large a band size.  I was wearing the memory foam molded cups because I thought they were more supportive. They are completely useless. They were sold as minimizers but they were anything but. They add extra padding and they really aren't all that supportive. I ended up with lace bras that are constructed with seams that are much more supportive and comfortable. There are even tee shirt versions that are smooth without padding. God knows I do not need extra padding. The price is worth it. The fabric is nice and soft. It's important to adjust the bra and adjust yourself in it. Don't just threw it on and run. They have you bend forward and then hook it in the back. Then adjust and check it in the mirror.


So glad you are loving your R&P goodies! I have a penciled a trip back there when I am in London in the spring for some nightwear. When I first got fitted there, I was put in a 30 waistband and was told that I could really use a 28, which they didn’t happen to have. The 30 was more than enough supportive, and I think a 28 would have suffocated me; I have no desire to have a collapsed rib cage like women from the corset-era. I even found the 30 to be too constricting, and went up to a 32 (still less than the 34 I started with). Since I’m small-chested and don’t really NEED the support all that much I opted to wear what’s more comfortable. Nothing worse than trying to concentrate on work while having to tug at a bra that is cutting off your air supply.


scarf1 said:


> So excited so am posting here as well as on the SS2018 scarf thread. Found a mousseline from the new season. Totally different CW than any I own in this whimsical design. les confessions in 140 mousseline. DH Let me take it out for a couple of quick snaps. Once we get home, it goes under the tree( if we get organized to put one up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902489
> View attachment 3902490
> View attachment 3902491



Gorgeous!! I can practically feel the lightness and softness through my screen.


----------



## Joannadyne

I told a colleague about my anti-Kondo stance and she said she bought her book. But she sheepishly admitted that she has no idea where it is - it’s somewhere in the clutter of her apartment.


----------



## Joannadyne

cafecreme15 said:


> Don’t feel bad, Joanna. This is all spot on. I’ve experienced this as of late too with some friends. Within the last year, I’ve had one friend slowly but surely distance herself from me and another friend of mine with no explanation whatsoever. I’ve had another completely fall off the face of the earth and be totally unresponsive to my messages that I was worried about her, only to have her fly off the handle after 3 months of silence that the communication gulf was somehow my fault for not understanding her life (how can I understand you when you refuse to talk to me at all?). And yet one more where we slowly stopped having substantive conversations, and then the random little conversations dropped off completely. Unfortunately there is only so much we can do in these situations, because as you say, friendships ultimately need to be 2 sided. As I am coming into adulthood, I too have recognized the value of having a few very close friends who I know will have my back forever and worrying less about the others.



Oy, I would’ve been so annoyed at your friend. That’s just unreasonable.


----------



## scarf1

Joannadyne said:


> I told a colleague about my anti-Kondo stance and she said she bought her book. But she sheepishly admitted that she has no idea where it is - it’s somewhere in the clutter of her apartment.


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Pup, I was literally just writing a question about how you felt about your R&P purchases in the RTW thread after reading about your skirts. I thought I should jump back here as this is where you had written about it and you had just posted about it. Too funny!
> So I take it you retain your enthusiasm with the purchases?



Yes absolutely I love what I bought. Everything is so comfortable and pretty and I look ten pounds lighter. I highly recommend. And I did throw away everything when I got home.


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme yes you want comfort. And you don't  need a lot of support so that makes things easier. For those of us with a larger cup size it's hard to find small band sizes. I am an F as I was wearing, and a 30-32 which is not too constructing at all on me.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I hope you find your watch! I’ll bet it turns up. Stop looking. Then you will find it.
> 
> I did see robe du soir. I think I prefer it in the 90 format. The blue csgm is nice but I gave so much in those colors. I’m loving many if the 140 silks. And of course the samourai csgms. I hooe there are a few more color options for samourais. I have one definite and one possibility so far.


I really hope there are more samourais colors. I agree about Robe de Soir in 90 format, but of course i will have to have at least one of the Ugo Gattoni GPdF. And a sea, surf, and fun gavroche. And an iris gavroche. and maybe a Cavalleria Favolosa or Jeu de Cartes. EEEEK!


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> Yes!  I think that’s it!  They wake up after a, erm, long night and think they have a hangover right?  Good one.
> 
> Love The Howling Man!  Verrrrrrry intense.
> 
> Another fabulous one is The Invaders.  Completely freaky and Agnes Moorehead was so amazing that you don’t even realize there’s no dialogue. Until there is.  And WHAT a plot twist!


OK, do I have to go out a buy the boxed set, or all these all on the Tube of You? I do remember some episodes very vaguely. The last guy on earth who breaks his glasses. Anyway, It would be awesome to revisit. Thanks for the reminders!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> Well I was born the year the series ended so I fell in love watching re-runs on Channel 11 in NYC growing up.
> 
> Genie, so the SyFy Channel has a Twilight Zone Marathon from New Years Eve on.  You’ll love it. (Sigh, except for the commercials).  Hopefully you have that.


I no longer have TV service. I could not deal with paying for 500 channels and never actually watching anything. The only time this has proved inconvenient is for watching Project Runway (which used to be available on the interwebs, and suddenly stopped right in the middle of this current season) and baseball, which is better on the radio anyway. LOL! But that DOES sound like a great way to spend New Years Eve, actually!


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> I agree, you must have mad social skills to get that many women together! I hope it's the beginning of a wonderful network. I would totally come to your party!
> 
> Around this time of year is when I start feeling a bit sad -- and these days just plain mad -- because I'm realizing more and more that *I *am the glue holding a friendship together. I am always the one calling and leaving messages saying, "I'm thinking about you - we haven't talked in a while, how are things? I miss you! Let's get together! call me!" No one, besides my childhood BFF, ever reciprocates. I realized this a couple of years ago and while I'd feel a bit self-pitying before, now it just pisses me off. I think I'm ready to just drop them at this point.
> 
> I realize friendships, like people, change over time and I believe that sometimes we're put in each others' lives at a specific point in time where it would do you the most good. But other times, maybe it's just the natural death of the relationship. Maybe I'm clinging too hard to something that wasn't as deep or strong as I thought.
> 
> I do think social media is partly to blame. But then two of the friends that I'm thinking of aren't on social media, so I dunno.
> 
> Hmm, sorry, this post turned out to be a bit of a bummer.


It's hard to know when to keep at it and when to let a friendship fade away. I feel for you! Do any of these ladies have children? Honestly, that puts everything awry for awhile depending on their ages. 
Personally, I cannot imagine NOT wanting to hang out with you!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> It's hard to know when to keep at it and when to let a friendship fade away. I feel for you! Do any of these ladies have children? Honestly, that puts everything awry for awhile depending on their ages.
> Personally, I cannot imagine NOT wanting to hang out with you!



So agree with this. I cant imagine not wanting to be joannadyne’s friend.

And yes children throw things off a bit.  Most of my friends had children later in life and many dropped off the grid for now. I’m noticing that other women who perhaps spent less time in school and had their children earlier in life are starting to become empty nesters with more free time. I’m selfishly looking forward to when that time comes for my friends. As someone without children I cannot believe how parents’ lives completely revolve around their children’s activities these days. My very good friends and I do make an effort to stay in touch and as I said we trust that in an emergency even if it’s just an emergency vent session we will be there. 

My very best friend not only has a busy career and two children but she is losing her husband to cancer. We are like sisters, I miss her terribly and I feel awful for what she’s going through of course. Good friends are to be treasured.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

@Joannadyne I also am with you, I used to be the really persistent friend and now I just get fed up after a certain point.
I have had to just let go my architect friend for awhile because it was just not happening and I have seen her one time in the past year and a half and she just blows off my invites with lame excuses. I have a pretty long patience with friends if they go through a rough stretch or even a year of dropping off the face of the earth but at some point I stop begging and checking in and just need to let them come after me at some point if they are interested. I have a couple friends of 7-15 years that do reciprocate the friendship but the other newer friendships I'm definitely the fuel that drives things forward and I don't mind being the proactive one in the early months and even years in a relationship, after all I'm the hyper extrovert and the one with the great social organization skills that are rare in this culture where I live, so I don't mind doing the heavy lifting and putting myself out there for the initial stages. But at some point it must balance out and I value the effort and commitment others put into spending time together very highly. Those who do are in my innermost circle. I have had friends get on planes and travel thousands of miles just to spend time with me, or initiate fun evening plans with their husband and mine, or invite my whole family to do a trip with theirs, etc.... So I know that those people who really show with their actions are the ones that really matter in the long run. I'm willing to put in a good 3-4 years to a passive but otherwise promising new friend without expecting much effort on their part besides occasionally participating in activities of my own planning, but after that it needs to feel balanced. My architect friend and I had 5 good, balanced years but it kind of nose dived last year so it's time to stop beating a dead horse and see if she comes back on her own when her life situation shifts (maybe when her toddlers are over age 5 and her summer cabin construction project is all done that she's currently obsessed with, I dunno) and she realizes she misses me like crazy!


----------



## EmileH

It’s very difficult to make friends the older you get. There just isn’t that shared experience that adds depth to the relationship. I suppose it’s easier for mother’s with children to bond with other mothers. I value the friends that I am making through tpf. It’s nice to meet women with similar interests.its particularly rewarding when our friendships expand beyond scarves and bags and shoes to other interests. 

I


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yes it's an instant source of shared experience with other mothers but we have so little opportunity to spend quality time together without the kids, and we can hardly concentrate for any amount of time on a conversation with the kids screaming all around us and climbing all over us. Those of us with more than 1-2 kids and especially with part of the brood still very little, are just exhausted and overwhelmed and if we manage to see each other twice or three times a year without the children then we are doing good. 

In contrast, I made a good friend this autumn who has no kids and in 3 months we have hung our four times for extended periods (4-8 hours, entire evenings), because logistically it's so easy to make plans with her! I can pick my moment when the stars align with my family to let me off the leash for an evening and it always works for her! Amazing! With all my mom friends it is difficult to align the stars to spend time together without the kids. Very difficult. So it takes years to develop those relationships to an intimate level if we just don't have time to clock a lot of hours face to face getting to know each other. Kids just take over your life.


----------



## EmileH

I can only imagine. You have my full respect. I never could have done it. Working is so much easier than being a mom but less rewarding I’m sure.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

They are indeed worth it but I have to fight to hang on to any identity of my own. Daycare and grad school is such a great idea, why did it take a dozen years of being a SAHM to figure that out. Better late than never i guess but I feel so behind in life. Sitting next to undergraduate students in some classes and being old enough to be their mom... Humiliation. I will be done with this program at age 39 and then what? No idea. Pushing 40 and maybe still not able to get a job and stuck studying for another degree because I can't do anything else? Pathetic. At some point people won't want me for anything ever because I'll be too old. I guess the only thing I did right in my twenties and thirties is have some fabulous children and land a wonderful husband on the second try. Other than that I'm kind of a nothing.
But at least I'm Making real progress on the social network front. Dozens of local ladies are really starting to appreciate my being the glue that binds a fun ladies network.


----------



## EmileH

HopelessBagGirl said:


> They are indeed worth it but I have to fight to hang on to any identity of my own. Daycare and grad school is such a great idea, why did it take a dozen years of being a SAHM to figure that out. Better late than never i guess but I feel so behind in life. Sitting next to undergraduate students in some classes and being old enough to be their mom... Humiliation. I will be done with this program at age 39 and then what? No idea. Pushing 40 and maybe still not able to get a job and stuck studying for another degree because I can't do anything else? Pathetic. At some point people won't want me for anything ever because I'll be too old. I guess the only thing I did right in my twenties and thirties is have some fabulous children and land a wonderful husband on the second try. Other than that I'm kind of a nothing.
> But at least I'm Making real progress on the social network front. Dozens of local ladies are really starting to appreciate my being the glue that binds a fun ladies network.



I’m sure this isn’t true. The most important thing in life is having people to love so you achieved that. Rewarding work is second, raising children is valuable work. And now you are going above and beyond with a new career. You are stretching your mind in new directions and remaining vibrant. There is no one correct path. We each make our way the best we can. I’m sure your skills will be valued but the most important thing in this regard is that your work is rewarding to you. Your 40s will be a great decade. By 50 my greatest gift has been to completely let go of other people’s judgments and focus on what’s important to me. So you have that to look forward to as well.


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> So excited so am posting here as well as on the SS2018 scarf thread. Found a mousseline from the new season. Totally different CW than any I own in this whimsical design. les confessions in 140 mousseline. DH Let me take it out for a couple of quick snaps. Once we get home, it goes under the tree( if we get organized to put one up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902489
> View attachment 3902490
> View attachment 3902491



Golly.  That is really pretty!


----------



## Pirula

Joannadyne said:


> I told a colleague about my anti-Kondo stance and she said she bought her book. But she sheepishly admitted that she has no idea where it is - it’s somewhere in the clutter of her apartment.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> OK, do I have to go out a buy the boxed set, or all these all on the Tube of You? I do remember some episodes very vaguely. The last guy on earth who breaks his glasses. Anyway, It would be awesome to revisit. Thanks for the reminders!!!



THAT’s Time Enough at Last!  Fabulous.  Think I read somewhere that it was also Rod Serling’s favorite of all.  I don’t know if they’re on the Tube of You ( giggle) worth a look.  Or else consult the Oracle of Google.  There’s always the New Years marathon on [emoji342].

ETA:  sorry responding as I go.  Ok no cable.  Good for you I say.  The dvd set is expensive but worth it if you love the show.  There also has to be a streaming way.


----------



## Pirula

I’m cheating on Hernès with Missoni today.  So there.


----------



## cafecreme15

Joannadyne said:


> Oy, I would’ve been so annoyed at your friend. That’s just unreasonable.


I can't even tell you how much energy another friend and I wasted trying to figure out what the heck happened. The only conclusion we were able to come to is that we can't rationalize irrational behavior. As far as I know now, this girl has ditched all her friends and only talks to her boyfriend. It's sad, but there's nothing else I can do.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> @Joannadyne I also am with you, I used to be the really persistent friend and now I just get fed up after a certain point.
> I have had to just let go my architect friend for awhile because it was just not happening and I have seen her one time in the past year and a half and she just blows off my invites with lame excuses. I have a pretty long patience with friends if they go through a rough stretch or even a year of dropping off the face of the earth but at some point I stop begging and checking in and just need to let them come after me at some point if they are interested. I have a couple friends of 7-15 years that do reciprocate the friendship but the other newer friendships I'm definitely the fuel that drives things forward and I don't mind being the proactive one in the early months and even years in a relationship, after all I'm the hyper extrovert and the one with the great social organization skills that are rare in this culture where I live, so I don't mind doing the heavy lifting and putting myself out there for the initial stages. But at some point it must balance out and I value the effort and commitment others put into spending time together very highly. Those who do are in my innermost circle. I have had friends get on planes and travel thousands of miles just to spend time with me, or initiate fun evening plans with their husband and mine, or invite my whole family to do a trip with theirs, etc.... So I know that those people who really show with their actions are the ones that really matter in the long run. I'm willing to put in a good 3-4 years to a passive but otherwise promising new friend without expecting much effort on their part besides occasionally participating in activities of my own planning, but after that it needs to feel balanced. My architect friend and I had 5 good, balanced years but it kind of nose dived last year so it's time to stop beating a dead horse and see if she comes back on her own when her life situation shifts (maybe when her toddlers are over age 5 and her summer cabin construction project is all done that she's currently obsessed with, I dunno) and she realizes she misses me like crazy!


I also get sad when I feel like I am the only one putting forth any effort in a friendship and disappointed in myself that maybe I haven't reached out to someone in a while, but then I remember that my phone rings too, and they could just as well call me!


----------



## JolieS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It’s very difficult to make friends the older you get. There just isn’t that shared experience that adds depth to the relationship. I suppose it’s easier for mother’s with children to bond with other mothers. I value the friends that I am making through tpf. It’s nice to meet women with similar interests.its particularly rewarding when our friendships expand beyond scarves and bags and shoes to other interests.
> 
> I


Agree that friendships change over the years, and nothing equals the intensity of those from adolescence and young adulthood. However, I find with age the friendships made around common interests can be just as deep and abiding as those of earlier years. They just have a different feel to them: no more breathless confessions and angst-filled conversations - those are saved for therapy, if needed. LOL.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes absolutely I love what I bought. Everything is so comfortable and pretty and I look ten pounds lighter. I highly recommend. And I did throw away everything when I got home.


Good for you!


----------



## scarf1

weN84 said:


> @Joannadyne @Croisette7 kindly share the list of cws for Samourais as below;
> 01 blanc/turquoise/vert
> 03 turquoise/orange/rosé
> 06 gris chine/bleu/gris
> 07 rosé indien/vert/ corail
> 09 naturel/vert/absinth
> 10 gris chine/mauve/parme
> 
> It's however missing cw 05 which @yodaling1 found from the online site. So there's a total of 7 cws at the moment.
> 
> @scarf1 Thank you for sharing pic of the Les Confessions mousseline!  The design is perfect in mousseline as it's so whimsical and fun, making it more ethereal in that material.



Thanks!


----------



## EmileH

JolieS said:


> Agree that friendships change over the years, and nothing equals the intensity of those from adolescence and young adulthood. However, I find with age the friendships made around common interests can be just as deep and abiding as those of earlier years. They just have a different feel to them: no more breathless confessions and angst-filled conversations - those are saved for therapy, if needed. LOL.



My closest friendships are friends from college medical school or residency. There is something about going through that process that really bonds people. And having a shared history adds such depth to relationships. Fortunately we are all older now so no angst or drama is involved for us. 

I have a handful of new friends that I treasure as well. Partly because I know it’s rare to bond like that with someone later in life so I know they are strong connections.

How does the saying go? Make new friends but keep the old. One is silver, the other is gold.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My closest friendships are friends from college medical school or residency. There is something about going through that process that really bonds people. And having a shared history adds such depth to relationships. Fortunately we are all older now so no angst or drama is involved for us.
> 
> I have a handful of new friends that I treasure as well. Partly because I know it’s rare to bond like that with someone later in life so I know they are strong connections.
> 
> How does the saying go? Make new friends but keep the old. One is silver, the other is gold.


This is a good point. I'm still friendly with a few people I grew up with (i.e. before college), but a few of them have sort of fallen away because many childhood friendships are based on convenience (who lived near you) instead of shared interests.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes it's an instant source of shared experience with other mothers but we have so little opportunity to spend quality time together without the kids, and we can hardly concentrate for any amount of time on a conversation with the kids screaming all around us and climbing all over us. Those of us with more than 1-2 kids and especially with part of the brood still very little, are just exhausted and overwhelmed and if we manage to see each other twice or three times a year without the children then we are doing good.
> 
> In contrast, I made a good friend this autumn who has no kids and in 3 months we have hung our four times for extended periods (4-8 hours, entire evenings), because logistically it's so easy to make plans with her! I can pick my moment when the stars align with my family to let me off the leash for an evening and it always works for her! Amazing! With all my mom friends it is difficult to align the stars to spend time together without the kids. Very difficult. So it takes years to develop those relationships to an intimate level if we just don't have time to clock a lot of hours face to face getting to know each other. Kids just take over your life.


Also it's good to spend time with people who don't have kids. They make you talk about other stuff! Some of my friends still indulge me a little (I talk about my kids even though they are in their late 20s), but then it's on to more of real life.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> They are indeed worth it but I have to fight to hang on to any identity of my own. Daycare and grad school is such a great idea, why did it take a dozen years of being a SAHM to figure that out. Better late than never i guess but I feel so behind in life. Sitting next to undergraduate students in some classes and being old enough to be their mom... Humiliation. I will be done with this program at age 39 and then what? No idea. Pushing 40 and maybe still not able to get a job and stuck studying for another degree because I can't do anything else? Pathetic. At some point people won't want me for anything ever because I'll be too old. I guess the only thing I did right in my twenties and thirties is have some fabulous children and land a wonderful husband on the second try. Other than that I'm kind of a nothing.
> But at least I'm Making real progress on the social network front. Dozens of local ladies are really starting to appreciate my being the glue that binds a fun ladies network.


Stop this trash talk!!! Grad school with little kids is nearly impossible. You must be amazing. Invite everyone to your commencement (or have your own celebration if you aren't planning to march) and be proud of your accomplishments and let your friends show their admiration for all you've done.


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> I’m cheating on Hernès with Missoni today.  So there.
> 
> View attachment 3902929


But, isn't that a trim on your lap?


----------



## csshopper

Pirula said:


> THAT’s Time Enough at Last!  Fabulous.  Think I read somewhere that it was also Rod Serling’s favorite of all.  I don’t know if they’re on the Tube of You ( giggle) worth a look.  Or else consult the Oracle of Google.  There’s always the New Years marathon on [emoji342].
> 
> ETA:  sorry responding as I go.  Ok no cable.  Good for you I say.  The dvd set is expensive but worth it if you love the show.  There also has to be a streaming way.


If you have Amazon Prime, Twilight Zone is available for streaming on Prime Video.


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> But, isn't that a trim on your lap?



[emoji4]

Yes.


----------



## Pirula

csshopper said:


> If you have Amazon Prime, Twilight Zone is available for streaming on Prime Video.



There you go Moma!!!!  [emoji122]


----------



## scarf1

I wish we could pull the plug on cable tv. We rarely watch it. But DH likes to watch certain sports. Occasionally we watch pbs.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks guys! I know I'm not a waste of space but sometimes I forget!


----------



## Cookiefiend

scarf1 said:


> So excited so am posting here as well as on the SS2018 scarf thread. Found a mousseline from the new season. Totally different CW than any I own in this whimsical design. les confessions in 140 mousseline. DH Let me take it out for a couple of quick snaps. Once we get home, it goes under the tree( if we get organized to put one up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902489
> View attachment 3902490
> View attachment 3902491



Squeeeee!!! It’s beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## cafecreme15

On a totally unrelated note, has anyone watched the new series The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel on Amazon prime? I HIGHLY recommend it. I started watching it to hold me over until the The Crown premiered on Netflix, but I ended up loving it and watched the whole thing in 4 days.


----------



## scarf1

Cookiefiend said:


> Squeeeee!!! It’s beautiful! [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## katekluet

I think some of us value friendships more and act on this, others just don’t have that same  value or only are interested when it is convenient for them.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> On a totally unrelated note, has anyone watched the new series The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel on Amazon prime? I HIGHLY recommend it. I started watching it to hold me over until the The Crown premiered on Netflix, but I ended up loving it and watched the whole thing in 4 days.


I have seen about 4 episodes.  The clothes are great, however, they are dressing her like she is living on the upper East Side and that is not the case.  I think the acting is wonderful.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I have seen about 4 episodes.  The clothes are great, however, they are dressing her like she is living on the upper East Side and that is not the case.  I think the acting is wonderful.


The clothes are gorgeous!! So impeccably and flawlessly tailored...they don't really make them like this anymore! I believe the character lives on the Upper West Side. Was there a big cultural difference between the two places at the time? I know they were very different scenes in the 70s and 80s, but not sure about in the 50s.


----------



## Genie27

Yay, got a chance to wear my mink today as it was cold! Worn with a navy cashmere dress, green cashmere scarf, plum SW boots and dark navy BV bag. I need a hand held to wear this jacket more, and it has to be large enough to hold the gloves/hat/shawl.

Sorry about the poor lighting - it was a grey day.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> The clothes are gorgeous!! So impeccably and flawlessly tailored...they don't really make them like this anymore! I believe the character lives on the Upper West Side. Was there a big cultural difference between the two places at the time? I know they were very different scenes in the 70s and 80s, but not sure about in the 50s.


My DH tells me that it was not as depicted in the series, which was my initial impression.  Even in better neighborhoods, I doubt that matrons were wearing Jacques Fath as Midge clearly stated that she was.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacques_Fath  Her clothing is far too Bergdorf Goodman/Hattie Carnegie (long since closed) for where she lives.   Plus she was dressed to the nines whenever she went out, except when she went to the Village.  She said she was living at 113th and Riverside Drive which would put her close to Columbia where her father is a math professor and pretty close if not in Morningside Heights.  I  think there is a bit of artistic license.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> My DH tells me that it was not as depicted in the series, which was my initial impression.  Even in better neighborhoods, I doubt that matrons were wearing Jacques Fath as Midge clearly stated that she was.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacques_Fath  Her clothing is far too Bergdorf Goodman/Hattie Carnegie (long since closed) for where she lives.   Plus she was dressed to the nines whenever she went out, except when she went to the Village.  She said she was living at 113th and Riverside Drive which would put her close to Columbia where her father is a math professor and pretty close if not in Morningside Heights.  I  think there is a bit of artistic license.


Yes, I was surprised when I heard her say she lived so far uptown. Was expecting closer to the 70s from the scenery. I think the whole series puts a bit of a gloss on 50s life in NYC, but that is part of the charm!


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> So excited so am posting here as well as on the SS2018 scarf thread. Found a mousseline from the new season. Totally different CW than any I own in this whimsical design. les confessions in 140 mousseline. DH Let me take it out for a couple of quick snaps. Once we get home, it goes under the tree( if we get organized to put one up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902489
> View attachment 3902490
> View attachment 3902491



Wow.  That is awesome.   It looks so good in that colorway!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pirula said:


> I’m cheating on Hernès with Missoni today.  So there.
> 
> View attachment 3902929



I know you are posting the scarf but I love the coat.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> I agree, you must have mad social skills to get that many women together! I hope it's the beginning of a wonderful network. I would totally come to your party!
> 
> Around this time of year is when I start feeling a bit sad -- and these days just plain mad -- because I'm realizing more and more that *I *am the glue holding a friendship together. I am always the one calling and leaving messages saying, "I'm thinking about you - we haven't talked in a while, how are things? I miss you! Let's get together! call me!" No one, besides my childhood BFF, ever reciprocates. I realized this a couple of years ago and while I'd feel a bit self-pitying before, now it just pisses me off. I think I'm ready to just drop them at this point.
> 
> I realize friendships, like people, change over time and I believe that sometimes we're put in each others' lives at a specific point in time where it would do you the most good. But other times, maybe it's just the natural death of the relationship. Maybe I'm clinging too hard to something that wasn't as deep or strong as I thought.
> 
> I do think social media is partly to blame. But then two of the friends that I'm thinking of aren't on social media, so I dunno.
> 
> Hmm, sorry, this post turned out to be a bit of a bummer.



JD.  While many have commented on your post, I think I bring a special perspective to what you are experiencing.   I lived in CA for 25 years and in LA for 7 of the 25. 

I moved to CA from Cleveland.  I had the coolest group of friends there.   Friends were ultra important to me.   For the 17 years in San Diego, I could never make friends except at work.   Because it is at least 1 hour to anywhere in SD, everyone is geographically inconvenient.   In addition to that, everyone in SD moved there from somewhere else.  There are no roots or naturally forming groups.   The kind of people who move to SD are sports minded.  They don't want to get together for coffee and conversation.   They want to bike 25 miles, or run, or surf.   I just couldn't compete for time with the sun and sea.  The only meaningful relationships we had were with our service people (alterations lady,  housekeeper, grocery store clerk, hairdresser, etc). Those relationships had longevity and became personal, but were not organized around shared time and fun.  

In LA, it is 2 hours to anywhere instead of one.   But there is more of a likelihood of living near like minded people.  But everyone works until 8 pm to avoid the traffic.  And on weekends there is the same emphasis biking, etc.   During the week, everyone goes to yoga class.  And when they are not doing that, they are smoozing clients.

It comes down to the stereotype of CA is true.   Most people who live there are superficial and self absorbed. 

Here is the most extreme example.   We lived in a 8 unit condo building with 2 units per floor.  We really liked the people who moved into the back unit.   She had a PR firm and he was an agent for B grade movie stars.   I was out of town for a week and DH was home.  He and the guy agreed they would have a beer together during the week I was gone.    Every night he had a reason he couldn't do it whether it was clients, yoga or whatever.   He could not find time to walk 40 feet to spend an hour with DH.   And I sincerely believe he liked DH and wanted to get together--just not enough to make it a priority over the important things in life--clients and exercise. 

In my experience, the only people who are not lonely in LA are people from long lineage CA families and people who are born in another country and have a friendship circle of people from that country.   One of the guys in our building was from Iran.  His buds came over to play poker regularly and on Saturday picked him up for beach volleyball.  

A big factor in our decision to leave CA was the inability to make friends for 25 years.   (in the last five years we did make friends with two couples, but we had a unique shared interest and they were not geographically convenient.).    After seeing the support network my mother had in her midwestern state in the last year of her life, I told DH, we can't grow old here.  If we have a heart attack on the sidewalk, someone will step on us trying to get to their car.   While we loved our two sets of friends at the end, one left CA when we did and moved to Spain.  The other couple is about to divorce because she wants to leave CA and he doesn't.  

Anyway, this is a long winded way to say that a big part of your problem is CALIFORNIA!

I also agree with whoever made the comment that adolescent and young adulthood friendships are the most intense.   Very perceptive observation that had not occurred to me.   And I agree who PBP who said:   Who would not want to be best friends with you?


----------



## prepster

Cookiefiend said:


> Stopover in a Quiet Town
> The Howling Man scared the hooey out of me.



Oh yes, that’s it.  They had been partying and drank too much and woke up there.  Weird.  I didn’t see The Howling Man. Today, directors can’t seem to tell a scary story without resorting to graphic violence.


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> So excited so am posting here as well as on the SS2018 scarf thread. Found a mousseline from the new season. Totally different CW than any I own in this whimsical design. les confessions in 140 mousseline. DH Let me take it out for a couple of quick snaps. Once we get home, it goes under the tree( if we get organized to put one up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902489
> View attachment 3902490
> View attachment 3902491



Love this!


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> JD.  While many have commented on your post, I think I bring a special perspective to what you are experiencing.   I lived in CA for 25 years and in LA for 7 of the 25.
> 
> I moved to CA from Cleveland.  I had the coolest group of friends there.   Friends were ultra important to me.   For the 17 years in San Diego, I could never make friends except at work.   Because it is at least 1 hour to anywhere in SD, everyone is geographically inconvenient.   In addition to that, everyone in SD moved there from somewhere else.  There are no roots or naturally forming groups.   The kind of people who move to SD are sports minded.  They don't want to get together for coffee and conversation.   They want to bike 25 miles, or run, or surf.   I just couldn't compete for time with the sun and sea.  The only meaningful relationships we had were with our service people (alterations lady,  housekeeper, grocery store clerk, hairdresser, etc). Those relationships had longevity and became personal, but were not organized around shared time and fun.
> 
> In LA, it is 2 hours to anywhere instead of one.   But there is more of a likelihood of living near like minded people.  But everyone works until 8 pm to avoid the traffic.  And on weekends there is the same emphasis biking, etc.   During the week, everyone goes to yoga class.  And when they are not doing that, they are smoozing clients.
> 
> It comes down to the stereotype of CA is true.   Most people who live there are superficial and self absorbed.
> 
> Here is the most extreme example.   We lived in a 8 unit condo building with 2 units per floor.  We really liked the people who moved into the back unit.   She had a PR firm and he was an agent for B grade movie stars.   I was out of town for a week and DH was home.  He and the guy agreed they would have a beer together during the week I was gone.    Every night he had a reason he couldn't do it whether it was clients, yoga or whatever.   He could not find time to walk 40 feet to spend an hour with DH.   And I sincerely believe he liked DH and wanted to get together--just not enough to make it a priority over the important things in life--clients and exercise.
> 
> In my experience, the only people who are not lonely in LA are people from long lineage CA families and people who are born in another country and have a friendship circle of people from that country.   One of the guys in our building was from Iran.  His buds came over to play poker regularly and on Saturday picked him up for beach volleyball.
> 
> A big factor in our decision to leave CA was the inability to make friends for 25 years.   (in the last five years we did make friends with two couples, but we had a unique shared interest and they were not geographically convenient.).    After seeing the support network my mother had in her midwestern state in the last year of her life, I told DH, we can't grow old here.  If we have a heart attack on the sidewalk, someone will step on us trying to get to their car.   While we loved our two sets of friends at the end, one left CA when we did and moved to Spain.  The other couple is about to divorce because she wants to leave CA and he doesn't.
> 
> Anyway, this is a long winded way to say that a big part of your problem is CALIFORNIA!
> 
> I also agree with whoever made the comment that adolescent and young adulthood friendships are the most intense.   Very perceptive observation that had not occurred to me.   And I agree who PBP who said:   Who would not want to be best friends with you?



Kids make friends to have fun.  I can’t remember a single time in childhood making friends with someone because they would be good to know, or because they would expand my contacts, or be a good addition to my network.  Lol!  When you’re a kid you make friends with someone because you like them and they like you.  Only adults “socialize.”  A kid wouldn’t even know how to do that.  Adults get caught up in networking for work or social climbing and rarely seem to make new “friends” unless they are useful in some way.  I wonder why that is.   Maybe adults forget how to have fun.


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> I know you are posting the scarf but I love the coat.



Oh!  Thank you Cordie!  It’s an old Burberry with the wonderful winter lining.  It was perfect for yesterday’s snowy, cold day.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> I no longer have TV service. I could not deal with paying for 500 channels and never actually watching anything. The only time this has proved inconvenient is for watching Project Runway (which used to be available on the interwebs, and suddenly stopped right in the middle of this current season) and baseball, which is better on the radio anyway. LOL! But that DOES sound like a great way to spend New Years Eve, actually!



Ditto.  But now it is such an exciting novelty to go to someone’s house or a hotel with cable. Lolol!


----------



## HavLab

Cordeliere said:


> JD.  While many have commented on your post, I think I bring a special perspective to what you are experiencing.   I lived in CA for 25 years and in LA for 7 of the 25.
> 
> I moved to CA from Cleveland.  I had the coolest group of friends there.   Friends were ultra important to me.   For the 17 years in San Diego, I could never make friends except at work.   Because it is at least 1 hour to anywhere in SD, everyone is geographically inconvenient.   In addition to that, everyone in SD moved there from somewhere else.  There are no roots or naturally forming groups.   The kind of people who move to SD are sports minded.  They don't want to get together for coffee and conversation.   They want to bike 25 miles, or run, or surf.   I just couldn't compete for time with the sun and sea.  The only meaningful relationships we had were with our service people (alterations lady,  housekeeper, grocery store clerk, hairdresser, etc). Those relationships had longevity and became personal, but were not organized around shared time and fun.
> 
> In LA, it is 2 hours to anywhere instead of one.   But there is more of a likelihood of living near like minded people.  But everyone works until 8 pm to avoid the traffic.  And on weekends there is the same emphasis biking, etc.   During the week, everyone goes to yoga class.  And when they are not doing that, they are smoozing clients.
> 
> It comes down to the stereotype of CA is true.   Most people who live there are superficial and self absorbed.
> 
> Here is the most extreme example.   We lived in a 8 unit condo building with 2 units per floor.  We really liked the people who moved into the back unit.   She had a PR firm and he was an agent for B grade movie stars.   I was out of town for a week and DH was home.  He and the guy agreed they would have a beer together during the week I was gone.    Every night he had a reason he couldn't do it whether it was clients, yoga or whatever.   He could not find time to walk 40 feet to spend an hour with DH.   And I sincerely believe he liked DH and wanted to get together--just not enough to make it a priority over the important things in life--clients and exercise.
> 
> In my experience, the only people who are not lonely in LA are people from long lineage CA families and people who are born in another country and have a friendship circle of people from that country.   One of the guys in our building was from Iran.  His buds came over to play poker regularly and on Saturday picked him up for beach volleyball.
> 
> A big factor in our decision to leave CA was the inability to make friends for 25 years.   (in the last five years we did make friends with two couples, but we had a unique shared interest and they were not geographically convenient.).    After seeing the support network my mother had in her midwestern state in the last year of her life, I told DH, we can't grow old here.  If we have a heart attack on the sidewalk, someone will step on us trying to get to their car.   While we loved our two sets of friends at the end, one left CA when we did and moved to Spain.  The other couple is about to divorce because she wants to leave CA and he doesn't.
> 
> Anyway, this is a long winded way to say that a big part of your problem is CALIFORNIA!
> 
> I also agree with whoever made the comment that adolescent and young adulthood friendships are the most intense.   Very perceptive observation that had not occurred to me.   And I agree who PBP who said:   Who would not want to be best friends with you?



This was very interesting to read!  I really dont have friends.  People will ask me to do things with them and I do want to, but when it comes down to it rarely do.  Usually I am:
- working on a project and just too busy
- working on a project in time zone X and "cant get together after work"
- getting back from a trip and feel like I need to "chill and get back on track"
- getting ready to go on a trip and feel like "I need to get things organized before I go"
- I have to go play tennis 
- I have to go to exercise class

So I do manage to find time for tennis and the exercise classes but other human interaction I do not put a priority on doing for some reason.  I dont do the social tennis either.  There are a lot of people who do - they will play doubles or whatever and then go to lunch or drinks afterward.  I am not in this scene either.  I am friends with some of the people I practice with, I talk to them when we take a break etc. but that's generally it, I dont go to lunch or drinks with them.  Well I did marry one of them but he is the same way I am.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Wow I feel a bit better about being an expat for 15 years and still struggling to create ‘my tribe.’  25 years is a long time to feel not...fully integrated and full of relationships you’d never want to leave.

I try to invest the time and energy into people I meet along the way who have any sliver of potential to become dear to me, and my goal is to become so entrenched here that by the time I have the option, I would never want to leave.
Because I want to leave, every day, and it’s miserable. I have 5 more years to make some kind of miracle happen and expand my role in this community to one that I feel I would want to live the rest of my life in.  I hope it happens, and I’ll keep working on it.  But if it doesn’t at that 20 year mark, I just won’t be able to stay here for my forties and beyond, I’ll have to call a spade a spade and look at ways my family could spend at least the bulk of the year back in North America so I can start really finding my ‘chosen family’ to share my life with.  I think female friendships are really key in feeling supported and understood throughout any woman’s journey.  Men are from mars and as much as i love my husband he doesn’t ‘get me’ the way another woman, another mother/daughter/etc, gets me.  And even if he did he wouldn’t be able to communicate this understanding in a way a woman would be able to express it in words, in a way that I register as meaningful.  It’s a shame, but there’s great love and devotion, commitment and fondness between my husband but he is not my bestie.  Not even a top ten girlfriend.  No man could be.

I think if I picked up and moved tomorrow there would only be one friend here that I would make an effort to see, like get on a plane and go visit her, for the rest of my life.  I do have that one best friend who I met when I had first moved here and we have been close for 15 years and I am so lucky to have her in my life.  I am just a greedy little bunny and want more more more!  I want half a dozen close friends!  All in proximity so that we see each other at least once a month!  

Greedy me!!!!


----------



## prepster

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks guys! I know I'm not a waste of space but sometimes I forget!



A waste of space?  Aargh, you’re killing me.  Please tell me this isn’t how you talk to yourself?!?! 



HopelessBagGirl said:


> They are indeed worth it but I have to fight to hang on to any identity of my own. Daycare and grad school is such a great idea, why did it take a dozen years of being a SAHM to figure that out. Better late than never i guess but I feel so behind in life. Sitting next to undergraduate students in some classes and being old enough to be their mom... Humiliation. I will be done with this program at age 39 and then what? No idea. Pushing 40 and maybe still not able to get a job and stuck studying for another degree because I can't do anything else? Pathetic. At some point people won't want me for anything ever because I'll be too old. I guess the only thing I did right in my twenties and thirties is have some fabulous children and land a wonderful husband on the second try. Other than that I'm kind of a nothing.
> But at least I'm Making real progress on the social network front. Dozens of local ladies are really starting to appreciate my being the glue that binds a fun ladies network.



Lol!  Chill girl.  Life happens in chapters so really enjoy every single page of your book as it unfolds, because it will eventually end, and all too soon.  Finding a wonderful husband and creating a happy marriage and having fabulous children in your 20’s and 30’s sounds pretty great.  My mother stayed home because it is the only place she wanted to be, and I’m grateful for that because she has had an irreplaceable positive impact on my life and the rest of our family.  You’re planting trees in your life that will bear fruit many years down the line, and long after you’re gone.  Enjoy school, and then enjoy working, and then, when you’re “too old” (lolol!) do something else that makes you happy.  It’s all good.  Just living is a blessing.


----------



## Cordeliere

HavLab said:


> This was very interesting to read!  I really dont have friends.  People will ask me to do things with them and I do want to, but when it comes down to it rarely do.  Usually I am:
> - working on a project and just too busy
> - working on a project in time zone X and "cant get together after work"
> - getting back from a trip and feel like I need to "chill and get back on track"
> - getting ready to go on a trip and feel like "I need to get things organized before I go"
> - I have to go play tennis
> - I have to go to exercise class
> 
> So I do manage to find time for tennis and the exercise classes but other human interaction I do not put a priority on doing for some reason.  I dont do the social tennis either.  There are a lot of people who do - they will play doubles or whatever and then go to lunch or drinks afterward.  I am not in this scene either.  I am friends with some of the people I practice with, I talk to them when we take a break etc. but that's generally it, I dont go to lunch or drinks with them.  Well I did marry one of them but he is the same way I am.



Please don't take it that I mean anyone who works long hours, exercises, and networks is self absorbed and superficial.    There is more to being self absorbed and superficial than that, but it is more intangible and difficult to describe.    And you have to take my original comments in the context that I am a couch potato.   Maybe if I was into exercise I would have had more friends.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

prepster said:


> A waste of space?  Aargh, you’re killing me.  Please tell me this isn’t how you talk to yourself?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Chill girl.  Life happens in chapters so really enjoy every single page of your book as it unfolds, because it will eventually end, and all too soon.  Finding a wonderful husband and creating a happy marriage and having fabulous children in your 20’s and 30’s sounds pretty great.  My mother stayed home because it is the only place she wanted to be, and I’m grateful for that because she has had an irreplaceable positive impact on my life and the rest of our family.  You’re planting trees in your life that will bear fruit many years down the line, and long after you’re gone.  Enjoy school, and then enjoy working, and then, when you’re “too old” (lolol!) do something else that makes you happy.  It’s all good.  Just living is a blessing.



You are right.  I am so blessed in many ways and I need to remember that just living this life with this great family is already an embarrassment of riches.


----------



## Cordeliere

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I want half a dozen close friends!  All in proximity so that we see each other at least once a month!



A dozen close friends in proximity--that sounds divine.   I would be thrilled with 6.

And I meant to respond to an earlier post--I know what it is like being the older one in grad school.  I went back for an MBA and career change at 47.   The rest of my MBA cohort was 27.   We were all in the same classes lockstep for 2 years.   The unplanned by product was a mental reset to a younger age.   It postponed when I turned into a dinosaur.


----------



## HavLab

Cordeliere said:


> Please don't take it that I mean anyone who works long hours, exercises, and networks is self absorbed and superficial.    There is more to being self absorbed and superficial than that, but it is more intangible and difficult to describe.    And you have to take my original comments in the context that I am a couch potato.   Maybe if I was into exercise I would have had more friends.



I didn't take your comments that way at all!  It is interesting to think about this. My husband and I will say to one another, "hey, we really dont have any friends" and we both talk about how we like person x, y or z and how we should ask them to dinner or something.  But we never do it.


----------



## Mrs.Z

HavLab said:


> I didn't take your comments that way at all!  It is interesting to think about this. My husband and I will say to one another, "hey, we really dont have any friends" and we both talk about how we like person x, y or z and how we should ask them to dinner or something.  But we never do it.



Perhaps you are both just introverted?  I am an introvert.  However, I am married to an extreme extrovert!  I'm not sure how this happened!


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> I told a colleague about my anti-Kondo stance and she said she bought her book. But she sheepishly admitted that she has no idea where it is - it’s somewhere in the clutter of her apartment.


The book is probably off visiting somebody's missing sunglasses.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> I no longer have TV service. I could not deal with paying for 500 channels and never actually watching anything. The only time this has proved inconvenient is for watching Project Runway (which used to be available on the interwebs, and suddenly stopped right in the middle of this current season) and baseball, which is better on the radio anyway. LOL! But that DOES sound like a great way to spend New Years Eve, actually!


As per usual I watched Project Runway's season.   I have to say that I was surprised the guy won, I thought that the designer who did the festive resort wear would win.  One of her models was a saucy girl in a bathing suit dramatically tearing off her overskirt, as she sashayed down the runway.  It was a showstopper.  Maybe the concept of resort wear was not cerebral enough, tho.   The guy who won had a model wearing what looked like an ethereal overdress _floating_ over a conventional shift dress. That was was definitely cerebral and not for everyone (I for one like my garments firmly attached rather than gossamer).


----------



## eagle1002us

Mrs.Z said:


> Perhaps you are both just introverted?  I am an introvert.  However, I am married to an extreme extrovert!  I'm not sure how this happened!


In my experience extreme extroverts really like attentive audiences.   And, introverts (again, in my experience) are good listeners.   I tested 50 percent introvert and 50 percent extrovert on the Myers-Briggs.  In cases like that a person is considered an introvert.  

 My happiest work trips were with a guy who had all sorts of anecdotes drawn from his prior work experiences.  

 Relative to DH, I am a bona fide extrovert.  When we first dating, it took him a long while to actually answer a question instead of lobbing it back to me with a "What about you?"   After we married, parents would corner me in the kitchen and demand to know how he'd _really_ been.  (And then, one of them would say, oh, and how are you?).


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Yay, got a chance to wear my mink today as it was cold! Worn with a navy cashmere dress, green cashmere scarf, plum SW boots and dark navy BV bag. I need a hand held to wear this jacket more, and it has to be large enough to hold the gloves/hat/shawl.
> 
> Sorry about the poor lighting - it was a grey day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903407


I saw a sewing pattern or a dress or garment that was ruffled like your beautiful jacket.   If I see it again should I post it or send the link, whatever?    I said, that's so Genie.


----------



## prepster

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Wow I feel a bit better about being an expat for 15 years and still struggling to create ‘my tribe.’  25 years is a long time to feel not...fully integrated and full of relationships you’d never want to leave.
> 
> I try to invest the time and energy into people I meet along the way who have any sliver of potential to become dear to me, and my goal is to become so entrenched here that by the time I have the option, I would never want to leave.
> Because I want to leave, every day, and it’s miserable. I have 5 more years to make some kind of miracle happen and expand my role in this community to one that I feel I would want to live the rest of my life in.  I hope it happens, and I’ll keep working on it.  But if it doesn’t at that 20 year mark, I just won’t be able to stay here for my forties and beyond, I’ll have to call a spade a spade and look at ways my family could spend at least the bulk of the year back in North America so I can start really finding my ‘chosen family’ to share my life with.  I think female friendships are really key in feeling supported and understood throughout any woman’s journey.  Men are from mars and as much as i love my husband he doesn’t ‘get me’ the way another woman, another mother/daughter/etc, gets me.  And even if he did he wouldn’t be able to communicate this understanding in a way a woman would be able to express it in words, in a way that I register as meaningful.  It’s a shame, but there’s great love and devotion, commitment and fondness between my husband but he is not my bestie.  Not even a top ten girlfriend.  No man could be.
> 
> I think if I picked up and moved tomorrow there would only be one friend here that I would make an effort to see, like get on a plane and go visit her, for the rest of my life.  I do have that one best friend who I met when I had first moved here and we have been close for 15 years and I am so lucky to have her in my life.  I am just a greedy little bunny and want more more more!  I want half a dozen close friends!  All in proximity so that we see each other at least once a month!
> 
> Greedy me!!!!



People get preoccupied and grow, and change.  I find that people flow into my life, and out of my life, but usually if I stay open to it, back in again. To paraphrase the iconic book, the cheese is always being moved.  But if I stay flexible and loving and friendly, I can enjoy my friends as they are available, and over time have nurtured friendships with a large group of people that I care about and who appear to care about me.  Albeit in their various and sometimes weird ways.  I think different friends fit into life differently.  One friend is not the chicken soup type, but was the first person I called when a horse got stuck under a fence.  Another is a wonderful “therapist” but does not do parties, weddings, funerals or celebrations.  If I had become offended when he didn’t come to the major celebration of a significant life event, I would have lost him as a friend.  I can’t be everything all of the time to anyone either, even DH.  I’ve learned that accepting people for who they are as complicated and changing packages, is (I think) an important way to have a lot of friends.  It also makes my life full and fun!


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> A waste of space?  Aargh, you’re killing me.  Please tell me this isn’t how you talk to yourself?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Chill girl.  Life happens in chapters so really enjoy every single page of your book as it unfolds, because it will eventually end, and all too soon.  Finding a wonderful husband and creating a happy marriage and having fabulous children in your 20’s and 30’s sounds pretty great.  My mother stayed home because it is the only place she wanted to be, and I’m grateful for that because she has had an irreplaceable positive impact on my life and the rest of our family.  You’re planting trees in your life that will bear fruit many years down the line, and long after you’re gone.  Enjoy school, and then enjoy working, and then, when you’re “too old” (lolol!) do something else that makes you happy.  It’s all good.  Just living is a blessing.


Or, as was said in the movie, Scarface:  Every day above ground is a good day.


----------



## Genie27

I have lived here for 18 years and only started making friends after the first few years. Some through work, some through outdoor activity clubs, some through meetup or online groups.

But I’m an introvert who enjoys her own company. It’s better for me to engage with people, and I always feel happy when I do, but I also recognize how much it drains me.

I have a few close friends IRL, and actually a few close friends I’ve met online on various fora and special interest groups. 



eagle1002us said:


> I saw a sewing pattern or a dress or garment that was ruffled like your beautiful jacket.   If I see it again should I post it or send the link, whatever?    I said, that's so Genie.


Yes, please, if you find it. I am not a sew-er beyond buttons and hems - I used to embroider cross-stitch, but my poor eyes can’t take the size I want to work in.


----------



## Genie27

Actually, now that I look at that dress again - any thoughts on adding a belt or brooch to break up the expanse of solid navy? 

I have great difficulty with belts - never sure how high/low/wide to go. Plus I’m kinda wide on the torso rather than hourglass, and belts only look good on me, when partially hidden by a jacket or cardi, I think. 

How do you ladies use belts in your wardrobe? I have 3 and rarely wear them on anything other than pants.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I have lived here for 18 years and only started making friends after the first few years. Some through work, some through outdoor activity clubs, some through meetup or online groups.
> 
> But I’m an introvert who enjoys her own company. It’s better for me to engage with people, and I always feel happy when I do, but I also recognize how much it drains me.
> 
> I have a few close friends IRL, and actually a few close friends I’ve met online on various fora and special interest groups.
> 
> 
> Yes, please, if you find it. I am not a sew-er beyond buttons and hems - I used to embroider cross-stitch, but my poor eyes can’t take the size I want to work in.


I am hoping the design will surface again and then you can just enjoy the design if you like.   I have tons of pictures from the web and fashion mags where I'll never make up what's shown but I do enjoy looking at the pix.


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> I am hoping the design will surface again and then you can just enjoy the design if you like.   I have tons of pictures from the web and fashion mags where I'll never make up what's shown but I do enjoy looking at the pix.


Exactly ! Guess I didn’t really finish that thought but yes - I also like looking at garment construction etc.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> The book is probably off visiting somebody's missing sunglasses.



Lolol! Which are probably broken anyway because I probably sat on them.


----------



## cafecreme15

prepster said:


> I can’t be everything all of the time to anyone either, even DH.



And one person can’t be everything to me all of the time either. Once I learned this, I became SO much happier in my relationships. It sounds like an obvious concept, but once you have a revelation about it, it’s a real life changer!


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> How do you ladies use belts in your wardrobe? I have 3 and rarely wear them on anything other than pants.



Mine sit in my closet as a memory tribute to when I had a waist.


----------



## Cordeliere

Well I have an update to share.   I decided that no amount of new wardrobe will make up for the fact that I am 20 pounds over my life time average which was pretty thin.  I am not fat not but I am a size above all the clothes in my closet.   I started a diet, not a very strenuous one,  (calorie counting and keeping it at 1600 calories) and I have lost 3 pounds since Thanksgiving.   My weight loss starts at the top and works down.   So my face looks more like what it used to and my boobs look smaller.  I forced myself into the next size down jeans in my closet as my last size seem like they were falling off of me.  These are a bit tight but that is ok.  This weekend I worked on cleaning my closet and put the old size jeans in a box called "big waist."   I am a happy girl.


----------



## Moirai

Cordie, congrats on your weight loss! It's a great reason to clean out the closet. 
Cafecreme, your upcoming trip sounds amazing, a trip of a lifetime. Are you traveling with a tour group?
Sheikha, congrats on your DD university admission! 
HopelessBagGirl, your accomplishments as a mother, wife, and student are things to be proud of. Having been in that position I know how difficult and tiring it is.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Actually, now that I look at that dress again - any thoughts on adding a belt or brooch to break up the expanse of solid navy?
> 
> I have great difficulty with belts - never sure how high/low/wide to go. Plus I’m kinda wide on the torso rather than hourglass, and belts only look good on me, when partially hidden by a jacket or cardi, I think.
> 
> How do you ladies use belts in your wardrobe? I have 3 and rarely wear them on anything other than pants.


I think a thin belt like Kelly belt would look good. It would define the waist without being overpowering. Then you can also add a brooch.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> JD.  While many have commented on your post, I think I bring a special perspective to what you are experiencing.   I lived in CA for 25 years and in LA for 7 of the 25.
> 
> I moved to CA from Cleveland.  I had the coolest group of friends there.   Friends were ultra important to me.   For the 17 years in San Diego, I could never make friends except at work.   Because it is at least 1 hour to anywhere in SD, everyone is geographically inconvenient.   In addition to that, everyone in SD moved there from somewhere else.  There are no roots or naturally forming groups.   The kind of people who move to SD are sports minded.  They don't want to get together for coffee and conversation.   They want to bike 25 miles, or run, or surf.   I just couldn't compete for time with the sun and sea.  The only meaningful relationships we had were with our service people (alterations lady,  housekeeper, grocery store clerk, hairdresser, etc). Those relationships had longevity and became personal, but were not organized around shared time and fun.
> 
> In LA, it is 2 hours to anywhere instead of one.   But there is more of a likelihood of living near like minded people.  But everyone works until 8 pm to avoid the traffic.  And on weekends there is the same emphasis biking, etc.   During the week, everyone goes to yoga class.  And when they are not doing that, they are smoozing clients.
> 
> It comes down to the stereotype of CA is true.   Most people who live there are superficial and self absorbed.
> 
> Here is the most extreme example.   We lived in a 8 unit condo building with 2 units per floor.  We really liked the people who moved into the back unit.   She had a PR firm and he was an agent for B grade movie stars.   I was out of town for a week and DH was home.  He and the guy agreed they would have a beer together during the week I was gone.    Every night he had a reason he couldn't do it whether it was clients, yoga or whatever.   He could not find time to walk 40 feet to spend an hour with DH.   And I sincerely believe he liked DH and wanted to get together--just not enough to make it a priority over the important things in life--clients and exercise.
> 
> In my experience, the only people who are not lonely in LA are people from long lineage CA families and people who are born in another country and have a friendship circle of people from that country.   One of the guys in our building was from Iran.  His buds came over to play poker regularly and on Saturday picked him up for beach volleyball.
> 
> A big factor in our decision to leave CA was the inability to make friends for 25 years.   (in the last five years we did make friends with two couples, but we had a unique shared interest and they were not geographically convenient.).    After seeing the support network my mother had in her midwestern state in the last year of her life, I told DH, we can't grow old here.  If we have a heart attack on the sidewalk, someone will step on us trying to get to their car.   While we loved our two sets of friends at the end, one left CA when we did and moved to Spain.  The other couple is about to divorce because she wants to leave CA and he doesn't.
> 
> Anyway, this is a long winded way to say that a big part of your problem is CALIFORNIA!
> 
> I also agree with whoever made the comment that adolescent and young adulthood friendships are the most intense.   Very perceptive observation that had not occurred to me.   And I agree who PBP who said:   Who would not want to be best friends with you?



I lived in San Diego for 6 mos going to junior high and then we moved to LA and I stayed there for a decade.  We were from Buffalo.  DM hated cold weather.   I found LA to be perturbing b/c it rained for 3 weeks in Feb. then the rest of the year, nada.  Every day was like every other: fog, some smog, bright bright sun, and then a cool evening.   I missed seasons.   I made up my mind to get out when I could.  

The educational system in Calif. was marvelous, tho.  I went to college at the college ***** left (no relationship between the 2 events) via generous scholarships.  I had worked for 4 years full time, to afford going to college full time for junior & senior year.  I also took community college classes for my freshman & sophomore year.   So I was pretty driven.  I didn't own a car, which was insane (I just didn't like the idea of driving everywhere.  But the bus service was decent and BF had a car.   

I felt I didn't fit in in LA b/c I was not athletic, not a tennis buff.  I walked a lot tho but that's not the kind of activity that counts there (people are supposed to drive everywhere then take exercise classes or sessions to burn up calories).   I also couldn't tan, I just burned.  There was an aggressive sexuality about the place, looking polished, toned and tan was important.  Also to dress casually, jeans always.  I liked a more tailored appearance. Plus I sewed and that kind of activity is more midwestern than LA.  So I went to grad school in Michigan.  I was happy there.   But I got a job offer elsewhere and that was ok, too.

In the few times I've returned to the LA area it always strikes me how the harsh sun seems to stress the infrastructure.    I don't think of LA as being a verdant green ever.  There were so many people making demands on the environment, too.  LA did not seem to me to be an intrinsically prosperous city, there was so much stress on its resources.  The current fires and the past droughts are horrifying.  When I was there the big-time fear was earthquakes.  During the 70s movie, Earthquake, people ran to the restroom.  They looked green.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks Morai!

I have just vowed to drop some weight as well. The last month studying for finals had me eating anything and five pounds or so crept up. Okay seven.  Not OK.
It is my cheeks that make me depressed to see bloated, because it is not a good look for me. So I'm starting to be strict with diet and sweets now and get my weight to where it should be toot sweet. The first days are hard and then it's fine.... Distractions!!!!!
I'm going to write vocals for two demo songs from a local band and see if it's a fit to join them as the singer. I haven't been in a band in 3 years, since my third was a baby and then getting pregnant with a 4th child I just left music out of my life and that's a shame. I am ready to be active and on stage again.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Actually, now that I look at that dress again - any thoughts on adding a belt or brooch to break up the expanse of solid navy?
> 
> I have great difficulty with belts - never sure how high/low/wide to go. Plus I’m kinda wide on the torso rather than hourglass, and belts only look good on me, when partially hidden by a jacket or cardi, I think.
> 
> How do you ladies use belts in your wardrobe? I have 3 and rarely wear them on anything other than pants.


Skinny belts and also belts that are the same color as the outfit -- preferably in a dark or neutral color.   I strive for a monochromatic look.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Ditto.  But now it is such an exciting novelty to go to someone’s house or a hotel with cable. Lolol!


Yes. My son has a gigantic TV which dominates the entire apartment. It is always on, but he is able to multitask. As for me, I am mesmerized by all the pretty colors and I am totally sucked in!! It's like I'm 6 years old again.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> As per usual I watched Project Runway's season.   I have to say that I was surprised the guy won, I thought that the designer who did the festive resort wear would win.  One of her models was a saucy girl in a bathing suit dramatically tearing off her overskirt, as she sashayed down the runway.  It was a showstopper.  Maybe the concept of resort wear was not cerebral enough, tho.   The guy who won had a model wearing what looked like an ethereal overdress _floating_ over a conventional shift dress. That was was definitely cerebral and not for everyone (I for one like my garments firmly attached rather than gossamer).


It was really difficult for me to watch after the network put up a paywall and I still haven't found a free version of the "reunion" episode. I did like the various body types, esp the larger models who were so fierce. That bathing suit reveal was awesome.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> People get preoccupied and grow, and change.  I find that people flow into my life, and out of my life, but usually if I stay open to it, back in again. To paraphrase the iconic book, the cheese is always being moved.  But if I stay flexible and loving and friendly, I can enjoy my friends as they are available, and over time have nurtured friendships with a large group of people that I care about and who appear to care about me.  Albeit in their various and sometimes weird ways.  I think different friends fit into life differently.  One friend is not the chicken soup type, but was the first person I called when a horse got stuck under a fence.  Another is a wonderful “therapist” but does not do parties, weddings, funerals or celebrations.  If I had become offended when he didn’t come to the major celebration of a significant life event, I would have lost him as a friend.  I can’t be everything all of the time to anyone either, even DH.  I’ve learned that accepting people for who they are as complicated and changing packages, is (I think) an important way to have a lot of friends.  It also makes my life full and fun!


I am really enjoying this conversation. Making me think about my friendships (so many are not with other women) and the superficiality of keeping in touch on facebook (although some of that is good). Your idea of flow and keeping open is really helpful, @prepster !


----------



## FizzyWater

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I never watched Twilight Zone but I have my own explanation.
> Keys, shoes, lighters etc are from a different planet. When they are missing, they just went back home to visit their families. Just wait and they will return .
> Although, keys, lighters and wallets get homesick more often and tend to change their mind and stay home forever. But they normally send substitutes.



Which brings to mind the classic science fiction story _Or All the Seas with Oysters_ (warning, a bit grim and you may never look at your closet the same way):  https://archive.org/stream/galaxymagazine-1958-05/Galaxy_1958_05#page/n49/mode/2up


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> I am really enjoying this conversation. Making me think about my friendships (so many are not with other women) and the superficiality of keeping in touch on facebook (although some of that is good). Your idea of flow and keeping open is really helpful, @prepster !



I have a Facebook account, but rarely check it.  I am trying to think if there are common characteristics between my friends....I think one is kindness.  I don’t expect immediate returns to my calls/texts/emails, or constant availability, so it probably seems like the bar is pretty low.   On the other hand, all of my friends are nice to me, and respectful.  I don’t have frenemies, or spend time with people who are rude or unkind.


----------



## FizzyWater

momasaurus said:


> Yes. My son has a gigantic TV which dominates the entire apartment. It is always on, but he is able to multitask. As for me, I am mesmerized by all the pretty colors and I am totally sucked in!! It's like I'm 6 years old again.



I'm the same way.  I can't be near a flickering screen and not be distracted by it.

I haven't had a TV since my sophomore year of college - this is not bragging, it's a necessity - as the TV completely ate my head that year and I got no studying done.  My roommates had HBO and I watched some terrible movie about Olympic gymnasts (Google tells me it might be American Anthem) about a dozen times and bombed all my exams.

An annoying thing is that I've gotten super sensitized - I used to love going to the movies, and now it's just all too loud and vivid and too much.

Bah - I've been retreating from the world too much lately, including from my friends circles, as y'all are discussing in another conversation.  (But my apartment is so cozy - and has kitties!)  Time to buck up and go get 'em!  (And maybe get my meds adjusted.)


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> People get preoccupied and grow, and change.  I find that people flow into my life, and out of my life, but usually if I stay open to it, back in again. To paraphrase the iconic book, the cheese is always being moved.  But if I stay flexible and loving and friendly, I can enjoy my friends as they are available, and over time have nurtured friendships with a large group of people that I care about and who appear to care about me.  Albeit in their various and sometimes weird ways.  I think different friends fit into life differently.  One friend is not the chicken soup type, but was the first person I called when a horse got stuck under a fence.  Another is a wonderful “therapist” but does not do parties, weddings, funerals or celebrations.  If I had become offended when he didn’t come to the major celebration of a significant life event, I would have lost him as a friend.  I can’t be everything all of the time to anyone either, even DH.  I’ve learned that accepting people for who they are as complicated and changing packages, is (I think) an important way to have a lot of friends.  It also makes my life full and fun!


This is a very thoughtful post, prepster. This perspective makes maintaining friendship less stressful and more compassionate of events that can happen in friends' lives that one is unaware of, things that can prevent others from responding. I have the iconic book you speak of, Who Moved My Cheese? It was given to me by my boss early in my career. I worked with him for over a decade, what a great thinker. Thanks for reminding me to give it to my DD to read.


----------



## Cookiefiend

FizzyWater said:


> Which brings to mind the classic science fiction story _Or All the Seas with Oysters_ (warning, a bit grim and you may never look at your closet the same way):  https://archive.org/stream/galaxymagazine-1958-05/Galaxy_1958_05#page/n49/mode/2up


ahahahaa - awesome!
Poor ole Ferd.


----------



## Cookiefiend

prepster said:


> I have a Facebook account, but rarely check it.  I am trying to think if there are common characteristics between my friends....I think one is kindness.  I don’t expect immediate returns to my calls/texts/emails, or constant availability, so it probably seems like the bar is pretty low.   On the other hand, all of my friends are nice to me, and respectful.  I don’t have frenemies, or spend time with people who are rude or unkind.


No one should spend time with people who are rude or unkind! 
I do use FB - just to keep up with everyone. My feed is full of family, food and wine, friend's travel adventures, and things that make me laugh. For example, I just found out that my Christmas Elf Name is Happy Sugar Socks - important information don't cha know! 
I post a lot of pictures of my dog… I can't help myself. 



FizzyWater said:


> An annoying thing is that I've gotten super sensitized - I used to love going to the movies, and now it's just all too loud and vivid and too much.
> 
> Bah - I've been retreating from the world too much lately, including from my friends circles, as y'all are discussing in another conversation.  (But my apartment is so cozy - and has kitties!)  Time to buck up and go get 'em!  (And maybe get my meds adjusted.)


I don't like going to the movies either - it's so much better to watch them at home when they're available. My chairs are much more comfortable, my bathrooms are always clean and there's never a wait, I have excellent snacks and fantastic wines, the volume can be adjusted, and most importantly - we can stop and re-wind.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Cordie, congrats on your weight loss! It's a great reason to clean out the closet.
> Cafecreme, your upcoming trip sounds amazing, a trip of a lifetime. Are you traveling with a tour group?
> Sheikha, congrats on your DD university admission!
> HopelessBagGirl, your accomplishments as a mother, wife, and student are things to be proud of. Having been in that position I know how difficult and tiring it is.


No tour guide! Will be doing London/Cardiff/Paris/Lisbon in a time-staggered combination with myself, with my sister,  and a friend. And the Croatia/Greece/Italy trip in a time-staggered combination with a friend and DBF.


----------



## eagle1002us

FizzyWater said:


> I'm the same way.  I can't be near a flickering screen and not be distracted by it.
> 
> I haven't had a TV since my sophomore year of college - this is not bragging, it's a necessity - as the TV completely ate my head that year and I got no studying done.  My roommates had HBO and I watched some terrible movie about Olympic gymnasts (Google tells me it might be American Anthem) about a dozen times and bombed all my exams.
> 
> An annoying thing is that I've gotten super sensitized - I used to love going to the movies, and now it's just all too loud and vivid and too much.
> 
> Bah - I've been retreating from the world too much lately, including from my friends circles, as y'all are discussing in another conversation.  (But my apartment is so cozy - and has kitties!)  Time to buck up and go get 'em!  (And maybe get my meds adjusted.)



DM used to watch sitcoms all the time.  If there was a chance one would be funny, she put it on.  Shows like I Love Lucy are not terribly sophisticated in their humor.  It's gag humor.   I couldn't stand it.  So when I moved out I didn't get my own tv.  I read a lot.   When I started in present job, I was a little out of touch because of no tv.  For example, if you remember the original version of Dynasty in the 80s, there was an episode about, "Who killed JR?"   Boss asked who I thought and I couldn't answer him.  It is possible that he thought I was nuts for having no tv.  

DH, who I was dating then, got me a tv so I could watch Diana's wedding.  Now I watch more tv than he does.  No sitcoms.   Altho I do like Keystone Cops sorts of gags and some of the Jackass movies. 

I read much less now b/c the darn tv or pc is on.  For a long time we didn't have cable and now we have some cable but not premium channels like HBO.   So I am able to multi-task while the tv is on -- Animal Planet is interesting but not engrossing.  It's always about one animal eating or outsmarting another.    (We got HBO for a while but I was afraid to start up with the Sopranos reruns).

Fizzy, I think you were right not to have tv around when you were studying.


----------



## Cordeliere

This is the first chapter in my closet re-org rotation saga. 

I am deep cleaning our house.   And the first step is trimming the amount of stuff.   When we lived in a small beach cottage, I was on a zero growth program.   Every year I threw out an amount of stuff equal to the amount of stuff that came in that year (books, papers, clothes, etc).   While our current house is 3 times the size, I like keeping everything neat and in its place so I am trying to re-impose the no growth policy to keep the house looking like a staged home.   

Just ordered a massive set of cabinets for garage to hold paint cans and holiday decorations.  Yesterday I realized I can transfer some of the stuff in my nightstands to garage storage--sentimental stuff, like my fathers camera, that I don't want to get rid of of, but that doesn't need to be in bedroom.  Very excited about that for reasons I will share another day.





The master bedroom has two closets.   A walk-in and a secondary closet.   The secondary closet is about 3 wide x 4 deep x 10 high.  First I had all my shoes in it.  I didn't like that because weirdly enough, I could never find the shoes I was looking for, even though they are in clear plastic boxes and labelled.  Moved my shoes to the shelves above my clothes.   That works better for me because I have about 4 pairs of about 12 styles.  Stacked in stacks of 4, I can easily find what I am looking for.  Yes I have to get on a step stool to pull them down and put them back, but I am ok with that.  (The most frequently used shoes live under a bench by the front door).

Then tried putting my handbags in the secondary closet.  I didn't like that either.  It was not aesthetically appealing to me.   I have always wanted a bag display that looked like an Hermes window.  Yeah, crazy wish but a girl can dream.  So the bags went back to the main closet.   Then the secondary closet became a junk closet mostly filled with empty boxes.  There is a pic below  in the junk closet stage.

The bags on their return to the main closet displaced a number of clear boxes that hold sweaters.   These are mostly from when I lived in the upper midwest.   Didn't have a lot of use for them in CA, but some.  And really not much use in Florida.   (These are the survivors from multiple purges).   But I love them.  Some have shoulder pads from 80s.  I figure I will use them for a snow vacation or they will keep me warm when I am a little old scarecrow freezing to death in a nursing home.  

So yesterday I moved all the sweater boxes to the secondary closet.  I moved things in drawers to more empty boxes I had as a result of purges.   So now I have a swim suit box.  Exercise tops, exercise bottoms, mufflers,  belts (no waist currently), sexy bras that hopefully will fit again all went to clear boxes with labels.  It is awesome to be able to pull the box out and sit down with it and find the exact thing I want without having to rummage through a drawer.   Here is the before and after.   The camera sees things I don't so now my OCD self must straighten the boxes so they are perfectly aligned.  

Here is before and after.    The pics are, I guess, massive, so you have to click on the thumbnails.  I should have resized. 






Yesterday I purged the main walk in closet and have plans to make structural changes to it.   More about that another day.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> No tour guide! Will be doing London/Cardiff/Paris/Lisbon in a time-staggered combination with myself, with my sister,  and a friend. And the Croatia/Greece/Italy trip in a time-staggered combination with a friend and DBF.


How amazing and will be so much fun. You must be very excited. I'm excited just reading about the places you're going. Enjoy planning it. I look forward to hearing of your adventure.


----------



## Joannadyne

Congrats on the weight loss, Cordie!! 

And to everyone who commented on the topic of friendship - I deeply appreciate all the insight, wisdom and opinions stated. I didn't have time to comment today but it had a profound impact on my day. I felt as if my mind vibrated from the resonance of all your fascinating comments. One thing I will add is that I think one of the reasons why I still go on being the glue is because DH and I have no family here. Like Cordie mentioned, part of the reason is California. Most everyone is a transplant. Those who aren't have large families with large obligations. And DH and I have been isolated for a long time. I can count on one hand how many times we've gone on a date in the past eight years.
Someone mentioned Myers Briggs. I am half and half on introversion/extroversion, too! So sometimes I am ok with just DH for company. Other times, I crave new interactions on a deeper level than with just acquaintances. And yes, makings friends as adults is so much more difficult than as kids. Oh, and you'd think I'd find fellow mommy friends within my kid's school but in reality, I've never been able to find one. All the moms at our school  either super snooty or uninvolved. 

OK, new topic: I had the best day today. I took DS to his first Broadway show. He's eight, and I was a little nervous that he might be disruptive but it all worked out. I remember my first show being an almost revelatory experience; it sparked a lifelong passion for the performing arts. We've had tickets for Hamilton since last April and it was supposed to be for DH and I. Then we started listening to the cast recording and soon, DS was asking us to play it for him. Now he knows about 90% of the lyrics! About a month ago, DH began insisting I take DS instead, saying it would make him happier to see me introduce DS to my love of theater, and that this experience would be something DS would remember forever. Well, he was right. We had the best time! My heart was so full watching DS' face as he watched the show, utterly captivated. He'd turn to me and grin at a funny joke or look at me wide-eyed with surprise at other parts. Gee whiz, it all made me a little misty-eyed. It was literally one of the best parenting moments ever. The show itself was utterly fabulous, too. I wish we could see it again. 

Here we are "hamming" it up before the show:


----------



## Joannadyne

My previous was written yesterday. I've been having problems with the site and thought I lost the whole post and then gave up on rewriting it. Then it mysteriously popped up just now! Damn continuity gremlins.


----------



## Moirai

Joannadyne said:


> Congrats on the weight loss, Cordie!!
> 
> And to everyone who commented on the topic of friendship - I deeply appreciate all the insight, wisdom and opinions stated. I didn't have time to comment today but it had a profound impact on my day. I felt as if my mind vibrated from the resonance of all your fascinating comments. One thing I will add is that I think one of the reasons why I still go on being the glue is because DH and I have no family here. Like Cordie mentioned, part of the reason is California. Most everyone is a transplant. Those who aren't have large families with large obligations. And DH and I have been isolated for a long time. I can count on one hand how many times we've gone on a date in the past eight years.
> Someone mentioned Myers Briggs. I am half and half on introversion/extroversion, too! So sometimes I am ok with just DH for company. Other times, I crave new interactions on a deeper level than with just acquaintances. And yes, makings friends as adults is so much more difficult than as kids. Oh, and you'd think I'd find fellow mommy friends within my kid's school but in reality, I've never been able to find one. All the moms at our school  either super snooty or uninvolved.
> 
> OK, new topic: I had the best day today. I took DS to his first Broadway show. He's eight, and I was a little nervous that he might be disruptive but it all worked out. I remember my first show being an almost revelatory experience; it sparked a lifelong passion for the performing arts. We've had tickets for Hamilton since last April and it was supposed to be for DH and I. Then we started listening to the cast recording and soon, DS was asking us to play it for him. Now he knows about 90% of the lyrics! About a month ago, DH began insisting I take DS instead, saying it would make him happier to see me introduce DS to my love of theater, and that this experience would be something DS would remember forever. Well, he was right. We had the best time! My heart was so full watching DS' face as he watched the show, utterly captivated. He'd turn to me and grin at a funny joke or look at me wide-eyed with surprise at other parts. Gee whiz, it all made me a little misty-eyed. It was literally one of the best parenting moments ever. The show itself was utterly fabulous, too. I wish we could see it again.
> 
> Here we are "hamming" it up before the show:
> View attachment 3905039


Awww, great pic and very happy for you that you and DS had a wonderful memorable experience together.


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> It was really difficult for me to watch after the network put up a paywall and I still haven't found a free version of the "reunion" episode. I did like the various body types, esp the larger models who were so fierce. That bathing suit reveal was awesome.


To clarify, the guy who won Project Runway made his floating dress so that it had a caged effect.  So it was like you wear a sheath and then wear a birdcage over it.   But the birdcage effect was not strictly linear, it was more like an overgarment made of fine webbed threads.   I decided he won in part as an homage to famous Japanese designers like Rei Kawakubo, Issey Miyake, Junya Watanabe, Kenzo, Yamamoto, etc.  Like he came out of that school of design.   In that context, maybe the resort clothes from what I saw as his closest competitor were too commercial.  They were not conceptual,  they did not make a statement about fashion's future direction, you didn't have to _think_ about how the resort clothes were put together.


----------



## Genie27

Is it a total cop out if I just put my gifts into a gift bag and toss some tissue paper across the top? 

I used to wrap them and tie pretty ribbons and then found myself grabbing a gift bag to put them in anyway. So....skip a step? At least for the grownups. 

My 3yo niece may get a thrill from unwrapping her gifts, I guess. Maybe I should make a bit of an effort for her.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Is it a total cop out if I just put my gifts into a gift bag and toss some tissue paper across the top?
> 
> I used to wrap them and tie pretty ribbons and then found myself grabbing a gift bag to put them in anyway. So....skip a step? At least for the grownups.
> 
> My 3yo niece may get a thrill from unwrapping her gifts, I guess. Maybe I should make a bit of an effort for her.


Think the gift bag plus tissue is fine!


----------



## prepster

Cookiefiend said:


> No one should spend time with people who are rude or unkind!
> I do use FB - just to keep up with everyone. My feed is full of family, food and wine, friend's travel adventures, and things that make me laugh. For example, I just found out that my Christmas Elf Name is Happy Sugar Socks - important information don't cha know!
> I post a lot of pictures of my dog… I can't help myself.
> 
> I don't like going to the movies either - it's so much better to watch them at home when they're available. My chairs are much more comfortable, my bathrooms are always clean and there's never a wait, I have excellent snacks and fantastic wines, the volume can be adjusted, and most importantly - we can stop and re-wind.



You should probably put a little black rectangle over his eyes to respect his privacy. 



Cordeliere said:


> This is the first chapter in my closet re-org rotation saga.
> 
> I am deep cleaning our house.   And the first step is trimming the amount of stuff.   When we lived in a small beach cottage, I was on a zero growth program.   Every year I threw out an amount of stuff equal to the amount of stuff that came in that year (books, papers, clothes, etc).   While our current house is 3 times the size, I like keeping everything neat and in its place so I am trying to re-impose the no growth policy to keep the house looking like a staged home.
> 
> Just ordered a massive set of cabinets for garage to hold paint cans and holiday decorations.  Yesterday I realized I can transfer some of the stuff in my nightstands to garage storage--sentimental stuff, like my fathers camera, that I don't want to get rid of of, but that doesn't need to be in bedroom.  Very excited about that for reasons I will share another day.
> 
> View attachment 3905004
> 
> 
> 
> The master bedroom has two closets.   A walk-in and a secondary closet.   The secondary closet is about 3 wide x 4 deep x 10 high.  First I had all my shoes in it.  I didn't like that because weirdly enough, I could never find the shoes I was looking for, even though they are in clear plastic boxes and labelled.  Moved my shoes to the shelves above my clothes.   That works better for me because I have about 4 pairs of about 12 styles.  Stacked in stacks of 4, I can easily find what I am looking for.  Yes I have to get on a step stool to pull them down and put them back, but I am ok with that.  (The most frequently used shoes live under a bench by the front door).
> 
> Then tried putting my handbags in the secondary closet.  I didn't like that either.  It was not aesthetically appealing to me.   I have always wanted a bag display that looked like an Hermes window.  Yeah, crazy wish but a girl can dream.  So the bags went back to the main closet.   Then the secondary closet became a junk closet mostly filled with empty boxes.  There is a pic below  in the junk closet stage.
> 
> The bags on their return to the main closet displaced a number of clear boxes that hold sweaters.   These are mostly from when I lived in the upper midwest.   Didn't have a lot of use for them in CA, but some.  And really not much use in Florida.   (These are the survivors from multiple purges).   But I love them.  Some have shoulder pads from 80s.  I figure I will use them for a snow vacation or they will keep me warm when I am a little old scarecrow freezing to death in a nursing home.
> 
> So yesterday I moved all the sweater boxes to the secondary closet.  I moved things in drawers to more empty boxes I had as a result of purges.   So now I have a swim suit box.  Exercise tops, exercise bottoms, mufflers,  belts (no waist currently), sexy bras that hopefully will fit again all went to clear boxes with labels.  It is awesome to be able to pull the box out and sit down with it and find the exact thing I want without having to rummage through a drawer.   Here is the before and after.   The camera sees things I don't so now my OCD self must straighten the boxes so they are perfectly aligned.
> 
> Here is before and after.    The pics are, I guess, massive, so you have to click on the thumbnails.  I should have resized.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905017
> View attachment 3905028
> 
> 
> Yesterday I purged the main walk in closet and have plans to make structural changes to it.   More about that another day.



How exciting!  I get such a thrill from organizing!  Could your H bags sit on small glass or acrylic wall brackets? 



Joannadyne said:


> Congrats on the weight loss, Cordie!!
> 
> And to everyone who commented on the topic of friendship - I deeply appreciate all the insight, wisdom and opinions stated. I didn't have time to comment today but it had a profound impact on my day. I felt as if my mind vibrated from the resonance of all your fascinating comments. One thing I will add is that I think one of the reasons why I still go on being the glue is because DH and I have no family here. Like Cordie mentioned, part of the reason is California. Most everyone is a transplant. Those who aren't have large families with large obligations. And DH and I have been isolated for a long time. I can count on one hand how many times we've gone on a date in the past eight years.
> Someone mentioned Myers Briggs. I am half and half on introversion/extroversion, too! So sometimes I am ok with just DH for company. Other times, I crave new interactions on a deeper level than with just acquaintances. And yes, makings friends as adults is so much more difficult than as kids. Oh, and you'd think I'd find fellow mommy friends within my kid's school but in reality, I've never been able to find one. All the moms at our school  either super snooty or uninvolved.
> 
> OK, new topic: I had the best day today. I took DS to his first Broadway show. He's eight, and I was a little nervous that he might be disruptive but it all worked out. I remember my first show being an almost revelatory experience; it sparked a lifelong passion for the performing arts. We've had tickets for Hamilton since last April and it was supposed to be for DH and I. Then we started listening to the cast recording and soon, DS was asking us to play it for him. Now he knows about 90% of the lyrics! About a month ago, DH began insisting I take DS instead, saying it would make him happier to see me introduce DS to my love of theater, and that this experience would be something DS would remember forever. Well, he was right. We had the best time! My heart was so full watching DS' face as he watched the show, utterly captivated. He'd turn to me and grin at a funny joke or look at me wide-eyed with surprise at other parts. Gee whiz, it all made me a little misty-eyed. It was literally one of the best parenting moments ever. The show itself was utterly fabulous, too. I wish we could see it again.
> 
> Here we are "hamming" it up before the show:
> View attachment 3905039



Congratulations!  What a happy story. 



eagle1002us said:


> To clarify, the guy who won Project Runway made his floating dress so that it had a caged effect.  So it was like you wear a sheath and then wear a birdcage over it.   But the birdcage effect was not strictly linear, it was more like an overgarment made of fine webbed threads.   I decided he won in part as an homage to famous Japanese designers like Rei Kawakubo, Issey Miyake, Junya Watanabe, Kenzo, Yamamoto, etc.  Like he came out of that school of design.   In that context, maybe the resort clothes from what I saw as his closest competitor were too commercial.  They were not conceptual,  they did not make a statement about fashion's future direction, you didn't have to _think_ about how the resort clothes were put together.



Interesting!



Genie27 said:


> Is it a total cop out if I just put my gifts into a gift bag and toss some tissue paper across the top?
> 
> I used to wrap them and tie pretty ribbons and then found myself grabbing a gift bag to put them in anyway. So....skip a step? At least for the grownups.
> 
> My 3yo niece may get a thrill from unwrapping her gifts, I guess. Maybe I should make a bit of an effort for her.



Lololol!  Yes, it is a total cop-out.


----------



## Genie27

Omg, prepster!  That is the cutest emoji ever!!!!


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> Omg, prepster!  That is the cutest emoji ever!!!!



It’s in “Help” then click “Smilies.”


----------



## Genie27

Cordie, I’m fascinated by closet re-orgs so am very interested in seeing how this goes. 

I have a dresser in my front hallway that was headed to recycling. Instead, I’ve repurposed it to hold shawls and bags that are in rotation for the season. Quick and easy. 

It’s going to have to go somewhere if bf and I ever get our plans together


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Is it a total cop out if I just put my gifts into a gift bag and toss some tissue paper across the top?
> 
> I used to wrap them and tie pretty ribbons and then found myself grabbing a gift bag to put them in anyway. So....skip a step? At least for the grownups.
> 
> My 3yo niece may get a thrill from unwrapping her gifts, I guess. Maybe I should make a bit of an effort for her.


Gift bags are fine for adults but from my experience with my kids, nieces and nephews they really enjoy unwrapping presents.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Gift bags are fine for adults but from my experience with my kids, nieces and nephews they really enjoy unwrapping presents.


I figured. It’s worth the extra effort to make her laugh.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I always do gift bags for gifts for kids for their friends’ birthday parties because I always have a million that we’ve gotten that are pristine and can be recycled.   I’m lazy and I hate waste so there you go.
But for under the tree I wrap everything.

I love the Hamilton story!  I hope that’s me and my daughters in a few years.  I LOVE THE THEATER.  I’ve been taking my boys to a few shows these last couple years since they have been both over 10.  But they are either unimpressed or actively hate the shows I’ve chosen for them.  Cirque du soleil was even not mind blowing.  I don’t know.  I believe my daughters will be more enchanted but that’s just a guess.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Cordie, I’m fascinated by closet re-orgs so am very interested in seeing how this goes.
> 
> I have a dresser in my front hallway that was headed to recycling. Instead, I’ve repurposed it to hold shawls and bags that are in rotation for the season. Quick and easy.
> 
> It’s going to have to go somewhere if bf and I ever get our plans together



You are psychic.  I have a lighted china cabinet with glass shelves that I plan to paint with chalk paint (currently acid yellow-yikes).  The problem is getting it upstairs.


----------



## Moirai

I gave myself a treat yesterday and did a little shopping. Bought these Chanel shoes on sale, beige/patent white slingbacks and black pumps



Conveniently located nearby was MaxMara .  No, I didn’t buy the coat. I’ve been searching for a camel colored coat in cashmere or camel for awhile but haven’t found one I love. This coat fitted me the best, it’s camel hair, lightweight and comfortable. Beautiful coat and it reminded me of @weN84 lovely VB coat.


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> I have a Facebook account, but rarely check it.  I am trying to think if there are common characteristics between my friends....I think one is kindness.  I don’t expect immediate returns to my calls/texts/emails, or constant availability, so it probably seems like the bar is pretty low.   On the other hand, all of my friends are nice to me, and respectful.  I don’t have frenemies, or spend time with people who are rude or unkind.


I just realized that i have 1200 facebook friends. I probably know all but 100 or so IRL. I use it a lot for crowd-sourcing advice (restaurant recommendations, work-and-research related questions, plant identification, etc.) and it a real source of daily news for me. Nearly all are concerned about the same issues, and it's a great way to stay in touch with colleagues who pass in and out of our physical proximity. But I don't talk about fashion there!


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> This is the first chapter in my closet re-org rotation saga.
> 
> I am deep cleaning our house.   And the first step is trimming the amount of stuff.   When we lived in a small beach cottage, I was on a zero growth program.   Every year I threw out an amount of stuff equal to the amount of stuff that came in that year (books, papers, clothes, etc).   While our current house is 3 times the size, I like keeping everything neat and in its place so I am trying to re-impose the no growth policy to keep the house looking like a staged home.
> 
> Just ordered a massive set of cabinets for garage to hold paint cans and holiday decorations.  Yesterday I realized I can transfer some of the stuff in my nightstands to garage storage--sentimental stuff, like my fathers camera, that I don't want to get rid of of, but that doesn't need to be in bedroom.  Very excited about that for reasons I will share another day.
> 
> View attachment 3905004
> 
> 
> 
> The master bedroom has two closets.   A walk-in and a secondary closet.   The secondary closet is about 3 wide x 4 deep x 10 high.  First I had all my shoes in it.  I didn't like that because weirdly enough, I could never find the shoes I was looking for, even though they are in clear plastic boxes and labelled.  Moved my shoes to the shelves above my clothes.   That works better for me because I have about 4 pairs of about 12 styles.  Stacked in stacks of 4, I can easily find what I am looking for.  Yes I have to get on a step stool to pull them down and put them back, but I am ok with that.  (The most frequently used shoes live under a bench by the front door).
> 
> Then tried putting my handbags in the secondary closet.  I didn't like that either.  It was not aesthetically appealing to me.   I have always wanted a bag display that looked like an Hermes window.  Yeah, crazy wish but a girl can dream.  So the bags went back to the main closet.   Then the secondary closet became a junk closet mostly filled with empty boxes.  There is a pic below  in the junk closet stage.
> 
> The bags on their return to the main closet displaced a number of clear boxes that hold sweaters.   These are mostly from when I lived in the upper midwest.   Didn't have a lot of use for them in CA, but some.  And really not much use in Florida.   (These are the survivors from multiple purges).   But I love them.  Some have shoulder pads from 80s.  I figure I will use them for a snow vacation or they will keep me warm when I am a little old scarecrow freezing to death in a nursing home.
> 
> So yesterday I moved all the sweater boxes to the secondary closet.  I moved things in drawers to more empty boxes I had as a result of purges.   So now I have a swim suit box.  Exercise tops, exercise bottoms, mufflers,  belts (no waist currently), sexy bras that hopefully will fit again all went to clear boxes with labels.  It is awesome to be able to pull the box out and sit down with it and find the exact thing I want without having to rummage through a drawer.   Here is the before and after.   The camera sees things I don't so now my OCD self must straighten the boxes so they are perfectly aligned.
> 
> Here is before and after.    The pics are, I guess, massive, so you have to click on the thumbnails.  I should have resized.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905017
> View attachment 3905028
> 
> 
> Yesterday I purged the main walk in closet and have plans to make structural changes to it.   More about that another day.


I am in awe of your organizing skills!!!


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> I gave myself a treat yesterday and did a little shopping. Bought these Chanel shoes on sale, beige/patent white slingbacks and black pumps
> View attachment 3905727
> 
> 
> Conveniently located nearby was MaxMara .  No, I didn’t buy the coat. I’ve been searching for a camel colored coat in cashmere or camel for awhile but haven’t found one I love. This coat fitted me the best, it’s camel hair, lightweight and comfortable. Beautiful coat and it reminded me of @weN84 lovely VB coat.


The coat is gorgeous!! And seems to meet all the criteria. Are you considering it?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I gave myself a treat yesterday and did a little shopping. Bought these Chanel shoes on sale, beige/patent white slingbacks and black pumps
> View attachment 3905727
> 
> 
> Conveniently located nearby was MaxMara .  No, I didn’t buy the coat. I’ve been searching for a camel colored coat in cashmere or camel for awhile but haven’t found one I love. This coat fitted me the best, it’s camel hair, lightweight and comfortable. Beautiful coat and it reminded me of @weN84 lovely VB coat.



Very nice shoes. Great buys on sale.

I tried a bunch of coats at Max Mara including this one. I had a hard time deciding. I bought the shorter wrap coat but this was a close second.   I thought it didn’t quite have the crisp style of Wen84’s VB coat and the wrap coat could be dressed up or down. But I have second guesses myself a few times and thought maybe I should  have bought the other one.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Is it a total cop out if I just put my gifts into a gift bag and toss some tissue paper across the top?
> 
> I used to wrap them and tie pretty ribbons and then found myself grabbing a gift bag to put them in anyway. So....skip a step? At least for the grownups.
> 
> My 3yo niece may get a thrill from unwrapping her gifts, I guess. Maybe I should make a bit of an effort for her.


Every couple of years I struggle with this also. Sometimes it is so nice to open a beautifully wrapped gift! 
It would be nice to wrap leisurely, weeks ahead of time (LOL), thinking about each person as we sit around the fire with lovely paper and ribbons and cards and stickers sipping peppermint mochas.


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> I gave myself a treat yesterday and did a little shopping. Bought these Chanel shoes on sale, beige/patent white slingbacks and black pumps
> View attachment 3905727
> 
> 
> Conveniently located nearby was MaxMara .  No, I didn’t buy the coat. I’ve been searching for a camel colored coat in cashmere or camel for awhile but haven’t found one I love. This coat fitted me the best, it’s camel hair, lightweight and comfortable. Beautiful coat and it reminded me of @weN84 lovely VB coat.



Congrats!  Gorgeous shoes!  I love that coat on you.  I have a Loro Piana cashmere coat from ages ago just that length.  It is so easy to pop in and out of cars, and I don’t ever feel like I’m wrestling my coat!


----------



## Meta

@Joannadyne That's awesome with your DS and he looks so cute in your Tohu Bohu! 

@Genie27 I agree that I think your niece will enjoy the unwrapping. Reminds me of my LO at last Xmas. After unwrapping all his gifts at a family gathering, I asked that he put all of the torn gift wrap into one of the gift bags to tidy up. He was very good at it but DH's cousin thought it was really cute and kept taking out gift wrap that LO had placed into the bag right back out on the floor as he was tidying up another section. It was pretty funny even if cruel! 

@Moirai That's a beautiful coat. Like @Genie27 I wanna know if you're going to buy it in the near future! 

@Pocketbook Pup First instinct is the best, no? And well, perhaps if you're still thinking about it come post-Xmas markdowns maybe you can buy one. 

On another note, I finished Xmas shopping way ahead of time this year and have everything wrapped up for DH and LO. The rest of the children in DH's family wanted gift cards, so no wrapping necessary. That said, I've been asking DH if it's Xmas yet everyday because I just wanna give them their presents!


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> Every couple of years I struggle with this also. Sometimes it is so nice to open a beautifully wrapped gift!
> It would be nice to wrap leisurely, weeks ahead of time (LOL), thinking about each person as we sit around the fire with lovely paper and ribbons and cards and stickers sipping peppermint mochas.



In the past, I think what made wrapping un-fun for me was using crappy materials.  I finally found great paper from Caspari that is thick and doesn’t tear easily, so I look forward to wrapping much more.  I also started buying entire rolls of wide, real silk satin ribbon from MJ Trim.  I order masses of both and they show up at my doorstep.  Now I’m finding that I enjoy it because everything is so beautiful.  Some of the Caspari papers are even double-sided, with a pretty print on both sides.  I also have discovered that glossy tape is much nicer to use than “transparent “ tape.  Who knew?

Edit:  MJ also has imported European Chrome-spun grosgrain ribbon.  It’s real grosgrain with the little loopy do-hickies along the edge.


----------



## Meta

@prepster Or try washi tape for a fun whimsical look.


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> @Joannadyne That's awesome with your DS and he looks so cute in your Tohu Bohu!
> 
> @Genie27 I agree that I think your niece will enjoy the unwrapping. Reminds me of my LO at last Xmas. After unwrapping all his gifts at a family gathering, I asked that he put all of the torn gift wrap into one of the gift bags to tidy up. He was very good at it but DH's cousin thought it was really cute and kept taking out gift wrap that LO had placed into the bag right back out on the floor as he was tidying up another section. It was pretty funny even if cruel!
> 
> @Moirai That's a beautiful coat. Like @Genie27 I wanna know if you're going to buy it in the near future!
> 
> @Pocketbook Pup First instinct is the best, no? And well, perhaps if you're still thinking about it come post-Xmas markdowns maybe you can buy one.
> 
> On another note, I finished Xmas shopping way ahead of time this year and have everything wrapped up for DH and LO. The rest of the children in DH's family wanted gift cards, so no wrapping necessary. That said, I've been asking DH if it's Xmas yet everyday because I just wanna give them their presents!



Thanks! I think the cut on your VB is a bit sleeker and that the buttons add just the right amount of detail. I can see why you fell for it.  I’ll wait to see if she issues anything similar next year. I should pay more attention to her RTW. I like it.


----------



## Moirai

@Genie27 @weN84 @Pocketbook Pup @prepster Thanks ladies. I haven't decided yet. I tried on one of the knee length wrap coats but there was just too much material on me. Genie, you're right, this coat does fit all the criteria of what I've been looking for, argh you're not helping my wallet, my dear friend. Prepster, yes exactly what I thought too- easy coat to put on and go. PbP, agree that it doesn't have the same crispness as Wen's VB coat. It's on sale at the store but not online so call your local store and check if you're still interested.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Congrats!  Gorgeous shoes!  I love that coat on you.  I have a Loro Piana cashmere coat from ages ago just that length.  It is so easy to pop in and out of cars, and I don’t ever feel like I’m wrestling my coat!


I saw LP cashmere coats too. Very luxurious and I think one of the reasons I am holding out on MM. I esp love their cashmere capes with the small belts. I've been eyeing them lately but wonder if it would look silly on me. Haven't seen anyone wear those around my area.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> @Genie27 @weN84 @Pocketbook Pup @prepster Thanks ladies. I haven't decided yet. I tried on one of the knee length wrap coats but there was just too much material on me. Genie, you're right, this coat does fit all the criteria of what I've been looking for, argh you're not helping my wallet, my dear friend. Prepster, yes exactly what I thought too- easy coat to put on and go. PbP, agree that it doesn't have the same crispness as Wen's VB coat. It's on sale at the store but not online so call your local store and check if you're still interested.



Thanks! I bought 4 coats in Europe. It was so cold and I was in a nesting mood. So I’m going to wear what I bought and see how they work before adding any more coats. I also bought a Chanel coat and the Nina Ricci trench this fall. Phew! [emoji28] Coats and lingerie were my top priorities as far as things that  I was missing from my wardrobe. Mission accomplished. 

Flat shoes were the other priority. I struck out completely on them. I think they will be more of a spring focus anyway. Instead I stocked up on sale on more colors of otk boots. I really like this just over the knee style rather than the thigh highs. They are more wearable to me with skirts or jeans. They have made my skirts and dresses much more wearable for winter especially in casual circumstances. And they are super comfortable. I saw them everywhere in London and Paris this year. I wore a pair of mine almost every day of my trip.




I identified another hole in my wardrobe. I have a lot of jackets but I wanted some really nice skirts to wear with a sweater or blouse and coat in winter. I was fortunate to find three Chanel skirts on clearance that will work well with other pieces that I have. 

Oh and I added a new pair of snow boots, these are true snow boots for bad weather With fleece lining and lug soles but they look like riding boots. They came in handy this weekend in New York.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I saw LP cashmere coats too. Very luxurious and I think one of the reasons I am holding out on MM. I esp love their cashmere capes with the small belts. I've been eyeing them lately but wonder if it would look silly on me. Haven't seen anyone wear those around my area.



I’m torn about capes. They seem fun in the store but I’m afraid I’ll look silly on the street. I suppose you just have to be daring and not care. 

Maybe you feel like I did about the MM? its nice but lacks something special about it? If you aren’t completely sold and you don’t need it now, hold off and wait for something that you love.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love camel coats!  Like the secondhand one I picked up for thirty euros two weeks ago. I am finding I love full length belted to cover up schlobby outfit with knee high boots, if I am just running out of the house for a quick errand or to the mailbox. BUT it’s a bit of a pain getting in and out of cars to be sure the coat is all the way in before I close the car door.

Capes I don’t know.  I have a mink one in purple that I find I don’t get much use out of, even though I love it.  I like lightweight ponchos but thick substantial outerwear capes seem great in theory but... I dunno, I like pockets?


----------



## Moirai

PbP- 
Nice choices of boots. I like the heels on those SW. Great neutral color too. I bought these CL otk boots but ended up returning due to small size and uneven suede color, otherwise I really liked them. Do you notice that on your black SW otk boots?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m tempted by these winter boots.

https://www.betabrand.com/womens/shoes/womens-italian-leather-shearling-moto-boots


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> PbP-
> Nice choices of boots. I like the heels on those SW. Great neutral color too. I bought these CL otk boots but ended up returning due to small size and uneven suede color, otherwise I really liked them. Do you notice that on your black SW otk boots?
> View attachment 3905797



No. That’s weird. I wonder if the CL were old stock and are damaged. I have CL to the knee suede boots and they don’t have uneven coloring.


----------



## EmileH

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m tempted by these winter boots.
> 
> https://www.betabrand.com/womens/shoes/womens-italian-leather-shearling-moto-boots
> View attachment 3905803



These are cute. I debated mid calf boots. I do not find that height particularly attractive on anyone. I can wear the to the knee boots with skirts or jeans. I just cant wear them with pants. I tried one pair of ankle booties for this purpose but sent them back because I didn’t love them.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I like the height of these betabrand Ross&snow boots because it seems you can just step into them with no fuss, hands free, and then equally easily shake them off when you come in the door.  I’m usually helping toddlers into outerwear or carrying one on my hip when I’m in my entryway so handsfree is a major plus.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I’m torn about capes. They seem fun in the store but I’m afraid I’ll look silly on the street. I suppose you just have to be daring and not care.
> 
> Maybe you feel like I did about the MM? its nice but lacks something special about it? If you aren’t completely sold and you don’t need it now, hold off and wait for something that you love.


Haha, we're thinking alike.  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> No. That’s weird. I wonder if the CL were old stock and are damaged. I have CL to the knee suede boots and they don’t have uneven coloring.


Good to know. I was really disappointed with the suede quality.


----------



## EmileH

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I like the height of these betabrand Ross&snow boots because it seems you can just step into them with no fuss, hands free, and then equally easily shake them off when you come in the door.  I’m usually helping toddlers into outerwear or carrying one on my hip when I’m in my entryway so handsfree is a major plus.



Ah makes sense! I just have to fend off the chihuahua’s greeting when I walk in the door.

So many things to think about before making a purchase to make sure it’s actually something you will use.


----------



## Moirai

@Pocketbook Pup  Which Chanel skirts did you buy?


----------



## Genie27

Here are my Jimmy Choo “winter boots”. First day out today on icy pavement and I don’t love them. The tread is not as sticky as I’d like and they’re a half size too big.

I’m going to call the shoe people and see if they can replace with a better quality rubber sole.

Plus I hate the height - it’s not flattering unless I wear a shorter skirt/shorts or leggings/tunic.


----------



## EmileH

Things that I saw and fell in love with on my trip but didn’t buy:

Dior grey cashmere bar jacket. I thought it would be great dressed up or with jeans. But the cashmere was only one season friendly and I have a lot of jackets. I went for the Prada coat instead.

Hermes cape in cashmere with leather trim. I felt funny about the cape and went with the cashmere coat instead.

Hermes silk skirt and top set. Beautiful but I was at budget and had to decide. And I couldn’t think about summer clothes because it was so cold out. I went with the coat that I had wanted and a leather skirt. Both are forever pieces, versatile and yet outfit makers. 

My priorities for spring will be casual summer clothes including bathing suit coverups for the two bathing suits that I purchased at R&P. Flat shoes. Lightweight toppers for my sheath dresses. (I don’t like standard cardigans but I need something light to put on when the AC gets to me but when a jacket is too warm.) I’m always open to simple solid colored dresses for summer too.


----------



## Moirai

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love camel coats!  Like the secondhand one I picked up for thirty euros two weeks ago. I am finding I love full length belted to cover up schlobby outfit with knee high boots, if I am just running out of the house for a quick errand or to the mailbox. BUT it’s a bit of a pain getting in and out of cars to be sure the coat is all the way in before I close the car door.
> 
> Capes I don’t know.  I have a mink one in purple that I find I don’t get much use out of, even though I love it.  I like lightweight ponchos but thick substantial outerwear capes seem great in theory but... I dunno, I like pockets?


Your camel coat looked fab on you. I think it's one of the few colors that looks great on every skintone.


HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m tempted by these winter boots.
> 
> https://www.betabrand.com/womens/shoes/womens-italian-leather-shearling-moto-boots
> View attachment 3905803


These look nice and easy to wear. I have similar short boots, not lined in shearling but they are difficult to put on and take off without the zipper. If you can, read the reviews on them first or make sure you can return.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Here are my Jimmy Choo “winter boots”. First day out today on icy pavement and I don’t love them. The tread is not as sticky as I’d like and they’re a half size too big.
> 
> I’m going to call the shoe people and see if they can replace with a better quality rubber sole.
> 
> Plus I hate the height - it’s not flattering unless I wear a shorter skirt/shorts or leggings/tunic.


Did you try insoles to help with the size? I typically wear these types of boots with slender jeans tucked in. I have Rag and Bone moto boots but they are so hard to put on and take off. I hardly wear them


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> In the past, I think what made wrapping un-fun for me was using crappy materials.  I finally found great paper from Caspari that is thick and doesn’t tear easily, so I look forward to wrapping much more.  I also started buying entire rolls of wide, real silk satin ribbon from MJ Trim.  I order masses of both and they show up at my doorstep.  Now I’m finding that I enjoy it because everything is so beautiful.  Some of the Caspari papers are even double-sided, with a pretty print on both sides.  I also have discovered that glossy tape is much nicer to use than “transparent “ tape.  Who knew?
> 
> Edit:  MJ also has imported European Chrome-spun grosgrain ribbon.  It’s real grosgrain with the little loopy do-hickies along the edge.


Ooooooh! I can't wait to get the gift you've wrapped for me!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks! I bought 4 coats in Europe. It was so cold and I was in a nesting mood. So I’m going to wear what I bought and see how they work before adding any more coats. I also bought a Chanel coat and the Nina Ricci trench this fall. Phew! [emoji28] Coats and lingerie were my top priorities as far as things that  I was missing from my wardrobe. Mission accomplished.
> 
> Flat shoes were the other priority. I struck out completely on them. I think they will be more of a spring focus anyway. Instead I stocked up on sale on more colors of otk boots. I really like this just over the knee style rather than the thigh highs. They are more wearable to me with skirts or jeans. They have made my skirts and dresses much more wearable for winter especially in casual circumstances. And they are super comfortable. I saw them everywhere in London and Paris this year. I wore a pair of mine almost every day of my trip.
> 
> View attachment 3905754
> 
> 
> I identified another hole in my wardrobe. I have a lot of jackets but I wanted some really nice skirts to wear with a sweater or blouse and coat in winter. I was fortunate to find three Chanel skirts on clearance that will work well with other pieces that I have.
> 
> Oh and I added a new pair of snow boots, these are true snow boots for bad weather With fleece lining and lug soles but they look like riding boots. They came in handy this weekend in New York.
> 
> View attachment 3905760
> View attachment 3905761


Those boots look great! And fleece lining---awesome.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> @Pocketbook Pup  Which Chanel skirts did you buy?



I bought the black Sofia, black and white Sofia and the black and gold ritz. 



Genie27 said:


> Here are my Jimmy Choo “winter boots”. First day out today on icy pavement and I don’t love them. The tread is not as sticky as I’d like and they’re a half size too big.
> 
> I’m going to call the shoe people and see if they can replace with a better quality rubber sole.
> 
> Plus I hate the height - it’s not flattering unless I wear a shorter skirt/shorts or leggings/tunic.



I’m sorry these didn’t work out Genie. Yes have the soles replaced with better ones. 

I really debated that mid calf height and decided against it. I wanted nice fashion boots for the snow but in the end decided that I needed true snow boots. The fact that a snow storm hit early and I had these on hand decided it for me. I wore mine with a full skirt that came just to the top of the boot and a sweater and shawl with hermes silver to dinner in the snow Saturday night and I felt dressed up but practical. 

It’s nice to have a situation like this and be able to readily pull an outfit from my closet that feels good on. I think I am  making progress in my closet curation,


----------



## Genie27

Ok, ok, manic panic pixie here! I put them on again for a short errand in the slush and they seem to be better. Maybe the initial layer was too smooth and now has a bit more traction. I’m keeping my eye on them. 

I got them pretty cheap and they are specifically for severe weather beat up use, so I will try sensible warm thicker socks, insole etc and give them a good break in. 

I’m sure they will be fine but I get anxious about footwear.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Ok, ok, manic panic pixie here! I put them on again for a short errand in the slush and they seem to be better. Maybe the initial layer was too smooth and now has a bit more traction. I’m keeping my eye on them.
> 
> I got them pretty cheap and they are specifically for severe weather beat up use, so I will try sensible warm thicker socks, insole etc and give them a good break in.
> 
> I’m sure they will be fine but I get anxious about footwear.



Ok good. I hope they work out. They are really cute


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> This is the first chapter in my closet re-org rotation saga.
> 
> I am deep cleaning our house.   And the first step is trimming the amount of stuff.   When we lived in a small beach cottage, I was on a zero growth program.   Every year I threw out an amount of stuff equal to the amount of stuff that came in that year (books, papers, clothes, etc).   While our current house is 3 times the size, I like keeping everything neat and in its place so I am trying to re-impose the no growth policy to keep the house looking like a staged home.
> 
> Just ordered a massive set of cabinets for garage to hold paint cans and holiday decorations.  Yesterday I realized I can transfer some of the stuff in my nightstands to garage storage--sentimental stuff, like my fathers camera, that I don't want to get rid of of, but that doesn't need to be in bedroom.  Very excited about that for reasons I will share another day.
> 
> View attachment 3905004
> 
> 
> 
> The master bedroom has two closets.   A walk-in and a secondary closet.   The secondary closet is about 3 wide x 4 deep x 10 high.  First I had all my shoes in it.  I didn't like that because weirdly enough, I could never find the shoes I was looking for, even though they are in clear plastic boxes and labelled.  Moved my shoes to the shelves above my clothes.   That works better for me because I have about 4 pairs of about 12 styles.  Stacked in stacks of 4, I can easily find what I am looking for.  Yes I have to get on a step stool to pull them down and put them back, but I am ok with that.  (The most frequently used shoes live under a bench by the front door).
> 
> Then tried putting my handbags in the secondary closet.  I didn't like that either.  It was not aesthetically appealing to me.   I have always wanted a bag display that looked like an Hermes window.  Yeah, crazy wish but a girl can dream.  So the bags went back to the main closet.   Then the secondary closet became a junk closet mostly filled with empty boxes.  There is a pic below  in the junk closet stage.
> 
> The bags on their return to the main closet displaced a number of clear boxes that hold sweaters.   These are mostly from when I lived in the upper midwest.   Didn't have a lot of use for them in CA, but some.  And really not much use in Florida.   (These are the survivors from multiple purges).   But I love them.  Some have shoulder pads from 80s.  I figure I will use them for a snow vacation or they will keep me warm when I am a little old scarecrow freezing to death in a nursing home.
> 
> So yesterday I moved all the sweater boxes to the secondary closet.  I moved things in drawers to more empty boxes I had as a result of purges.   So now I have a swim suit box.  Exercise tops, exercise bottoms, mufflers,  belts (no waist currently), sexy bras that hopefully will fit again all went to clear boxes with labels.  It is awesome to be able to pull the box out and sit down with it and find the exact thing I want without having to rummage through a drawer.   Here is the before and after.   The camera sees things I don't so now my OCD self must straighten the boxes so they are perfectly aligned.
> 
> Here is before and after.    The pics are, I guess, massive, so you have to click on the thumbnails.  I should have resized.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905017
> View attachment 3905028
> 
> 
> Yesterday I purged the main walk in closet and have plans to make structural changes to it.   More about that another day.


Corde, you are inspiring me to clean out my closet. I'm dreading it. Do you put moisture packs in the plastic bins? I used to store my shoes in plastic containers but stopped because of concern for trapping moisture and plus leather needs to breathe. I keep some in glass enclosed cabinet and others in their original shoe boxes with photos of the shoes taped to the box so I can easily see what I have. I like the glass cabinet idea for regularly used bags. My nice bags are in a glass cabinet case in my closet. Keep us posted.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am happy now that I kicked out my husband of our walk in closet and now just use it to have all my clothes, bags, and out of season coats/shoes.  Even a little vanity station for primping by natural light during season where there is actual light coming in from the windows.

One length of wall is fall/winter, one is two smaller closets, one for S/S and one for evening wear.  The evening wear one is very tiny.  The S/S one is only about five feet wide as well.  There are a lot of wire drawers that are half empty.  High hard to reach shelf space are just my bag display shelves, as well as additional ones put on the walls with no closets on them.  I have really streamlined all my fashion in a way that makes me feel really ...not ‘capsule’ when I walk in and look around, but like it’s a very mindful amount, perfect for me without being overboard or too boring/culled.  

I now store all my husband’s clean laundry in shelf space in the utility room and hanging rods in the entryway.  I have kicked his things out of our bedroom basically altogether!  I’m mean.


----------



## FizzyWater

I'm jealous of those of you with built-in closets.  

My BF and I each have an 80-cm-wide Ikea wardrobe, then we share a shoe tower and I have a shoe/jewelry mirrored cabinet.  I'm pretty pared down right now, mostly because I'm not happy with my weight.  While this year was the year of biting the bullet and spending $ to look good despite my weight, there's only so many things I'm happy in.  But mostly I am, so that's an improvement.

My BF has the apartment next door which is now full of all my house stuff, and we put in a wall of Ikea PAX.  One 75-cm-wide section is out-of-season coats + luggage, one is office supplies + files, and the other three are my purses/accessories,  special occasion clothes, and "as God is my witness I will fit in this again" clothes.  And after my stuff arrived there are extra boxes and boxes of the last category, even after massive purging.  Next month after Christmas travel all will be organized.  Really.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Moirai said:


> I gave myself a treat yesterday and did a little shopping. Bought these Chanel shoes on sale, beige/patent white slingbacks and black pumps
> View attachment 3905727
> 
> 
> Conveniently located nearby was MaxMara .  No, I didn’t buy the coat. I’ve been searching for a camel colored coat in cashmere or camel for awhile but haven’t found one I love. This coat fitted me the best, it’s camel hair, lightweight and comfortable. Beautiful coat and it reminded me of @weN84 lovely VB coat.



Beautiful coat, I'm currently obsessed with Max Mara.  More so after I saw the white coat Melania ***** was just wearing, stunning!!


----------



## Moirai

Mrs.Z said:


> Beautiful coat, I'm currently obsessed with Max Mara.  More so after I saw the white coat Melania ***** was just wearing, stunning!!


Thanks MrsZ. FLOTUS wears clothes beautifully and with elegance.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Tall, thin, very beautiful women with access to huge wealth generally do manage to pull off looking chic and elegant! Hehehehe


----------



## Moirai

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Tall, thin, very beautiful women with access to huge wealth generally do manage to pull off looking chic and elegant! Hehehehe


And then there are some who despite the wealth come out looking cheap and tacky


----------



## Moirai

We have to behave or else Corde will make us stand in the corner


----------



## Meta

@Pocketbook Pup Have you checked out the pre FW18 collection for VB? I'm curious to know what material this trench coat will be. Gotta be patient and wait till then! (It has similar neckline to the H double faced cashmere coat when it's buttoned.)


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup Have you checked out the pre FW18 collection for VB? I'm curious to know what material this trench coat will be. Gotta be patient and wait till then! (It has similar neckline to the H double faced cashmere coat when it's buttoned.)
> View attachment 3905962



I haven’t seen that piece but it looks beautiful.


----------



## 911snowball

I am going to go off the deep end  for a moment.  . I wanted to share my thoughts about  a film that I watch about once a year.  It was made some time ago for HBO and it is available on demand.  It is called Wit and stars Emma Thompson. Since there has been some discussion here recently about the importance of friendship and the ability to connect, I thought I would mention it.  This is, without a doubt, one of the most well done and moving films I have ever seen.  Contrary to what the title might suggest, it is not lighthearted. I warn you it is a very heavy  movie, but one that will impact you tremendously.  If you wish to keep the spirit light over the holidays, watch this at another time. But it is worth your time.  It deals with humanity and science, medical provider and patient and even has some poetry mixed in to stretch your mind.  It has moments of lightness but by the time your reach the Runaway Bunny, you will be in a puddle.  The science may be out of date, but the acting and the film remain as relevant as the day it was first shown 15 plus years ago.  Just had to get that one off my chest, as I watched it this past weekend and it has been on my mind.
On a fluffier note, I will switch gears on my next post to some purchases made also this weekend.....


----------



## 911snowball

I visited Anne Fontaine and found some pretty blouses to wear over the holidays. The first is a plain black shirt with 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ruffled white cuffs and collar.  The SA suggested the addition of cufflinks to ramp up the sparkle and make it a bit dressier for the holidays.
The cuff on the left shows the standard button provided on the blouse and the one on the right shows the cufflink. I thought it really changed the look of the blouse and gave me options.


----------



## 911snowball

This was the other one, I love black lace but not can't deal with the sheer see through camisole look for day so she suggested putting it over one of the white shirts to get the contrast of the lace making it less formal.


----------



## Moirai

911snowball said:


> I visited Anne Fontaine and found some pretty blouses to wear over the holidays. The first is a plain black shirt with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruffled white cuffs and collar.  The SA suggested the addition of cufflinks to ramp up the sparkle and make it a bit dressier for the holidays.
> The cuff on the left shows the standard button provided on the blouse and the one on the right shows the cufflink. I thought it really changed the look of the blouse and gave me options.


I love both. The collar and cuffs on the first are spectacular.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> Ooooooh! I can't wait to get the gift you've wrapped for me!!!



Lol!  I'm not the world's greatest wrapper, so I'm sorry to say that they aren't terribly impressive looking even with my new chi-chi paper.  I should probably Google "How to wrap a present."  I'm sure someone out there has come up with a foolproof system.

Edit:  I was reading a blog today and she suggested Luxe Paperie for fab papers.


----------



## prepster

weN84 said:


> @prepster Or try washi tape for a fun whimsical look.



That is an excellent idea!  Thanks!



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m tempted by these winter boots.
> 
> https://www.betabrand.com/womens/shoes/womens-italian-leather-shearling-moto-boots
> View attachment 3905803



Those are cute!



weN84 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup Have you checked out the pre FW18 collection for VB? I'm curious to know what material this trench coat will be. Gotta be patient and wait till then! (It has similar neckline to the H double faced cashmere coat when it's buttoned.)
> View attachment 3905962



Beautiful coat.  It looks like oversized is steadily returning.



911snowball said:


> View attachment 3906087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the other one, I love black lace but not can't deal with the sheer see through camisole look for day so she suggested putting it over one of the white shirts to get the contrast of the lace making it less formal.



Very pretty!



Genie27 said:


> Here are my Jimmy Choo “winter boots”. First day out today on icy pavement and I don’t love them. The tread is not as sticky as I’d like and they’re a half size too big.
> 
> I’m going to call the shoe people and see if they can replace with a better quality rubber sole.
> 
> Plus I hate the height - it’s not flattering unless I wear a shorter skirt/shorts or leggings/tunic.



Those are cute Genie.  They might even be better if you add a lug sole.  Although I know it's a pain to spend that after buying expensive boots.    Speaking of...I can't remember if I thanked you for the recommendation of Uggs for the barn.  I ended up buying the Suvi.  They are not in any way attractive, but hallelujah my feet are so warm!!!!  No more scarily frozen toes.  They are waterproof and are fully lined in wool, and they have a nice footbed so I can stand for a long time in them.  Thanks much!


----------



## scarf1

prepster said:


> Lol!  I'm not the world's greatest wrapper, so I'm sorry to say that they aren't terribly impressive looking even with my new chi-chi paper.  I should probably Google "How to wrap a present."  I'm sure someone out there has come up with a foolproof system.
> 
> Edit:  I was reading a blog today and she suggested Luxe Paperie for fab papers.


Actually, I have loved wrapping gifts since I was about 9 years old. Love to coordinate the ribbon, card, etc. even today, I am very picky about which wrapping paper to buy for the holidays. I must say with the demise of so many "stationary/ gift" stores in the US, it is getting harder to find nice paper and ribbon. I guess most people use gift bags, or just use wrapping paper, and no ribbon. Having just returned from a 2 week holiday, so I am really behind this year with the holiday decorations, etc. luckily we no longer exchange many gifts.


----------



## 911snowball

Prepster,my mother was a gift wrapping master.  Growing up,  I would photograph her presents before opening them as the work was that exquisite.  She was a connoisseur of wrapping paper and ribbon, devoting an entire room to this project.  She once  wrapped a golf putter for my father as a topiary tree, so unrecognizable he really thought it was a plant for the entryway.
She was a stickler for the corners and making sure the proportion of the pattern in the paper was always in symmetry.  Growing up, I stressed not on the presents I selected for her but how I would wrap them!  This was self imposed of course as she repeatedly stressed it was only her obsession and held us to no comparable standard. Still the pressure...  To this day, I adore receiving a well wrapped gift and greatly appreciate the effort put forth on the part of the wrapper.  It is always noticed!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## 911snowball

I just noticed in my post I spoke of my mother in the past as if she were not still around! Oh dear, she is still quite alive and at 81 years old still wraps with a passion!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Joannadyne said:


> OK, new topic: I had the best day today. I took DS to his first Broadway show. He's eight, and I was a little nervous that he might be disruptive but it all worked out. I remember my first show being an almost revelatory experience; it sparked a lifelong passion for the performing arts. We've had tickets for Hamilton since last April and it was supposed to be for DH and I. Then we started listening to the cast recording and soon, DS was asking us to play it for him. Now he knows about 90% of the lyrics! About a month ago, DH began insisting I take DS instead, saying it would make him happier to see me introduce DS to my love of theater, and that this experience would be something DS would remember forever. Well, he was right. We had the best time! My heart was so full watching DS' face as he watched the show, utterly captivated. He'd turn to me and grin at a funny joke or look at me wide-eyed with surprise at other parts. Gee whiz, it all made me a little misty-eyed. It was literally one of the best parenting moments ever. The show itself was utterly fabulous, too. I wish we could see it again.
> 
> Here we are "hamming" it up before the show:
> View attachment 3905039





HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love the Hamilton story!  I hope that’s me and my daughters in a few years.  I LOVE THE THEATER.  I’ve been taking my boys to a few shows these last couple years since they have been both over 10.  But they are either unimpressed or actively hate the shows I’ve chosen for them.  Cirque du soleil was even not mind blowing.  I don’t know.  I believe my daughters will be more enchanted but that’s just a guess.



Joannadyne, I love that you two went. And I'm so glad he enjoyed it! Theater is such a fun live experience, and it's so sweet that you have this special memory with him. Of course, per Hopeless it definitely depends on the kid. I'm sure your boys will appreciate it more as they get older, but maybe you need to find which genres appeal to them. 

For example, considering DS1 has been active in NYC theater, you'd think he would have loved Hamilton, but no - he prefers more traditional shows, and shows where he already knows the music (like Jersey Boys). I guess the only exception would be if he knows somebody in the cast. Whereas DS2, who isn't personally into theater at all, will go to everything, even to the (torturous) school play. 

Anyway, hi everyone. Coming up for air. DS1s show is over, DHs 50th birthday dinner is done and we are leaving for our trip next week. [emoji322]


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> Actually, I have loved wrapping gifts since I was about 9 years old. Love to coordinate the ribbon, card, etc. even today, I am very picky about which wrapping paper to buy for the holidays. I must say with the demise of so many "stationary/ gift" stores in the US, it is getting harder to find nice paper and ribbon. I guess most people use gift bags, or just use wrapping paper, and no ribbon. Having just returned from a 2 week holiday, so I am really behind this year with the holiday decorations, etc. luckily we no longer exchange many gifts.



What I would love to know is how do you know how long to make the end paper before you fold it?  Is there some mathematical formula for this, something like Santa's formula or Rudolph's equation?



911snowball said:


> Prepster,my mother was a gift wrapping master.  Growing up,  I would photograph her presents before opening them as the work was that exquisite.  She was a connoisseur of wrapping paper and ribbon, devoting an entire room to this project.  She once  wrapped a golf putter for my father as a topiary tree, so unrecognizable he really thought it was a plant for the entryway.
> She was a stickler for the corners and making sure the proportion of the pattern in the paper was always in symmetry.  Growing up, I stressed not on the presents I selected for her but how I would wrap them!  This was self imposed of course as she repeatedly stressed it was only her obsession and held us to no comparable standard. Still the pressure...  To this day, I adore receiving a well wrapped gift and greatly appreciate the effort put forth on the part of the wrapper.  It is always noticed!  Keep up the good work!



How funny about the putter.  That's really impressive to be able to match the patterns.  Ask her how she knows when to cut the ends!  Mine are always too long, and then I either have to stuff it all in the fold, or too short and have to add a piece.  (Don't tell her that.  That's probably the cardinal sin of wrapping.)


----------



## scarf1

prepster said:


> What I would love to know is how do you know how long to make the end paper before you fold it?  Is there some mathematical formula for this, something like Santa's formula or Rudolph's equation?
> 
> How funny about the putter.  That's really impressive to be able to match the patterns.  Ask her how she knows when to cut the ends!  Mine are always too long, and then I either have to stuff it all in the fold, or too short and have to add a piece.  (Don't tell her that.  That's probably the cardinal sin of wrapping.)



Ok, the putter wrap job is beyond my skills. 
This is my formula:
But assume you are wrapping a box. First cut  enough to wrap around the box, with a bit of overlap. If too much, you can always fold under. As far as the length in the direction that folds up on the end sections, I find it easiest( particularly with heavy paper) , if the amount of overhang is slightly more than half the depth, up to slightly less than the full depth.
Before folding up the ends, push the box along the paper until one end has just the right amount of overhang. Trim back the second end if needed. Then wrap.
Ok, this probably too confusing.


----------



## Allisonfaye

911snowball said:


> I just noticed in my post I spoke of my mother in the past as if she were not still around! Oh dear, she is still quite alive and at 81 years old still wraps with a passion!



I was wondering.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Snowball I like both blouses, very polished looking.  I need to check out Anne Fontaine.


----------



## scarf1

Here is a hallmark video. I notice they suggest making the end 3/4 the depth.
I never use this much tape, LOL!


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> Ok, the putter wrap job is beyond my skills.
> This is my formula:
> But assume you are wrapping a box. First cut  enough to wrap around the box, with a bit of overlap. If too much, you can always fold under. As far as the length in the direction that folds up on the end sections, I find it easiest( particularly with heavy paper) , if the amount of overhang is slightly more than half the depth, up to slightly less than the full depth.
> Before folding up the ends, push the box along the paper until one end has just the right amount of overhang. Trim back the second end if needed. Then wrap.
> Ok, this probably too confusing.



No, that makes perfect sense!  Just Googled this important problem and found a method by Dr. Sara Santos, a mathematician, who designed a method to use less tape and paper _and_ match up the pattern on a square package.  Which is probably what you and @911snowball's DM do innately.


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> Here is a hallmark video. I notice they suggest making the end 3/4 the depth.
> I never use this much tape, LOL!




Oh excellent.  Creasing the edges is a nice touch!  She does use a lot of tape.  But the box looks fantastic.


----------



## scarf1

prepster said:


> No, that makes perfect sense!  Just Googled this important problem and found a method by Dr. Sara Santos, a mathematician, who designed a method to use less tape and paper _and_ match up the pattern on a square package.  Which is probably what you and @911snowball's DM do innately.



Yes, I think wrapping on the diagonal is a Japanese style of wrapping. It does use less paper.


----------



## EmileH

@911snowball I saw that movie yea s ago. I should watch it again. Thank you for reminding me.

I love both blouses! I love Anne Fontaine and the best part is that the sales associates are so great at making suggestions on how to put things together. Or turn a cuff or a collar a certain way.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> I don't like going to the movies either - it's so much better to watch them at home when they're available. My chairs are much more comfortable, my bathrooms are always clean and there's never a wait, I have excellent snacks and fantastic wines, the volume can be adjusted, and most importantly - we can stop and re-wind.



Cinebistro has most all of those virtues (super comfy recliners, ultra clean bathrooms,  full meals at your seats, bar service, great coffee drinks).  Everything except for the stop and rewind.    And the wait service is better than at home, plus no dirty dishes.


----------



## Genie27

Yes, I like to crease the paper, line up the stripes or pattern as much as possible and a luxurious bow. For bottles, I roll around, tape down the base, and leave the top like an Xmas cracker with a ribbon. I’ve used wire ties to hold pine cones or mini ornaments. 

And Moma, Xmas music, booze and lights are part of the event. 

I usually get one or two types of wrap and a couple of widths of ribbon - satin or velvet. And sometimes wired glittered gauze for fat sparkly bows. 

@911snowball is that you, Tori?


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> I gave myself a treat yesterday and did a little shopping. Bought these Chanel shoes on sale, beige/patent white slingbacks and black pumps
> View attachment 3905727
> 
> 
> Conveniently located nearby was MaxMara .  No, I didn’t buy the coat. I’ve been searching for a camel colored coat in cashmere or camel for awhile but haven’t found one I love. This coat fitted me the best, it’s camel hair, lightweight and comfortable. Beautiful coat and it reminded me of @weN84 lovely VB coat.



Great wardrobe eye candy for the wardrobe thread.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Every couple of years I struggle with this also. Sometimes it is so nice to open a beautifully wrapped gift!
> It would be nice to wrap leisurely, weeks ahead of time (LOL), thinking about each person as we sit around the fire with lovely paper and ribbons and cards and stickers sipping peppermint mochas.



oooh   peppermint mochas.   Yesssss.


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> Corde, you are inspiring me to clean out my closet. I'm dreading it. Do you put moisture packs in the plastic bins? I used to store my shoes in plastic containers but stopped because of concern for trapping moisture and plus leather needs to breathe. I keep some in glass enclosed cabinet and others in their original shoe boxes with photos of the shoes taped to the box so I can easily see what I have. I like the glass cabinet idea for regularly used bags. My nice bags are in a glass cabinet case in my closet. Keep us posted.



When I was in CA, we lived one block from the ocean.   When our things were crammed in small closets we did have leather items that grew mold in August because of lack of air circulation and high humidity.   Then I turned our guest bedroom into a walk in closet.   That is when I started with the plastic box thing for shoes.   Because it was 72 degrees year round, we didn't have air conditioning.  Flying bugs would get in the open doors and windows and then spiders would sneak in to feed on the bugs.   I can't tell you how many times I found spider webs in my shoes.  Mega gross.   The plastic boxes put a stop to that.   So I have been using plastic boxes for probably 15 years.  Have never had any problems with stuff in them either being too moist or too dry.   And no, I don't put moisture packs in them.


----------



## Cordeliere

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am happy now that I kicked out my husband of our walk in closet and now just use it to have all my clothes, bags, and out of season coats/shoes.  Even a little vanity station for primping by natural light during season where there is actual light coming in from the windows.
> 
> One length of wall is fall/winter, one is two smaller closets, one for S/S and one for evening wear.  The evening wear one is very tiny.  The S/S one is only about five feet wide as well.  There are a lot of wire drawers that are half empty.  High hard to reach shelf space are just my bag display shelves, as well as additional ones put on the walls with no closets on them.  I have really streamlined all my fashion in a way that makes me feel really ...not ‘capsule’ when I walk in and look around, but like it’s a very mindful amount, perfect for me without being overboard or too boring/culled.
> 
> I now store all my husband’s clean laundry in shelf space in the utility room and hanging rods in the entryway.  I have kicked his things out of our bedroom basically altogether!  I’m mean.



I love the idea of natural light in a closet.   Be careful to not let it fade your clothes.   Your closet does sound very mindful.  Being able to describe your closet as perfect for you is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Here is a hallmark video. I notice they suggest making the end 3/4 the depth.
> I never use this much tape, LOL!




This is awesome.   I have a small drawer full of double sided tape and I was wondering how to use it up.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> In the past, I think what made wrapping un-fun for me was using crappy materials.  I finally found great paper from Caspari that is thick and doesn’t tear easily, so I look forward to wrapping much more.  I also started buying entire rolls of wide, real silk satin ribbon from MJ Trim.  I order masses of both and they show up at my doorstep.  Now I’m finding that I enjoy it because everything is so beautiful.  Some of the Caspari papers are even double-sided, with a pretty print on both sides.  I also have discovered that glossy tape is much nicer to use than “transparent “ tape.  Who knew?
> 
> Edit:  MJ also has imported European Chrome-spun grosgrain ribbon.  It’s real grosgrain with the little loopy do-hickies along the edge.



Thrilled to learn of a source of great paper.   DH and I have no close family, only distant extended family, so the gift giving is between him and I.   For our entire marriage, we have made a habit of making Christmas a time each of us got something special we had wanted all year.   We go together to purchase it, so no real surprises.   This year as I was looking at out tree, I told DH, it is perfect except it needs some packages under it.   

I came up with the idea of wrapping four packages.   They would be like shoe boxes that have a lift off top.   Each of us would have two that we could put a surprise for the other in.   I really want to go all out wrapping these, because I would re-use the same boxes year after year.   They would be part of our holiday decorations.  They would go under the tree when the tree goes up.  We can sneak each others presents into the box sometime in December.   I think it will be really fun to wonder if there is something in them yet.  

These recommendations for paper and ribbon are very much appreciated as they meet are real and current need.


----------



## momasaurus

weN84 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup Have you checked out the pre FW18 collection for VB? I'm curious to know what material this trench coat will be. Gotta be patient and wait till then! (It has similar neckline to the H double faced cashmere coat when it's buttoned.)
> View attachment 3905962


Oh, no worries about shoes or boots next fall. What a relief.


----------



## Joannadyne

prepster said:


> Lol!  I'm not the world's greatest wrapper, so I'm sorry to say that they aren't terribly impressive looking even with my new chi-chi paper.  I should probably Google "How to wrap a present."  I'm sure someone out there has come up with a foolproof system.
> 
> Edit:  I was reading a blog today and she suggested Luxe Paperie for fab papers.


I love gift wrapping. I once had a friend who had a dedicated gift wrapping room in her house. I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. I once tried to learn this speed wrapping technique but it was a major fail for me. For me, part of the pleasure is deliberately taking the time to wrap carefully.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...-and-watch-this-one-life-changing-wrapping-ha


----------



## Joannadyne

Gorgeo


911snowball said:


> I visited Anne Fontaine and found some pretty blouses to wear over the holidays. The first is a plain black shirt with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruffled white cuffs and collar.  The SA suggested the addition of cufflinks to ramp up the sparkle and make it a bit dressier for the holidays.
> The cuff on the left shows the standard button provided on the blouse and the one on the right shows the cufflink. I thought it really changed the look of the blouse and gave me options.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Yes, I like to crease the paper, line up the stripes or pattern as much as possible and a luxurious bow. For bottles, I roll around, tape down the base, and leave the top like an Xmas cracker with a ribbon. I’ve used wire ties to hold pine cones or mini ornaments.
> 
> And Moma, Xmas music, booze and lights are part of the event.
> 
> I usually get one or two types of wrap and a couple of widths of ribbon - satin or velvet. And sometimes wired glittered gauze for fat sparkly bows.
> 
> @911snowball is that you, Tori?


Booze and wired glittered gauze sound fabulous!


----------



## Joannadyne

BBC said:


> Joannadyne, I love that you two went. And I'm so glad he enjoyed it! Theater is such a fun live experience, and it's so sweet that you have this special memory with him. Of course, per Hopeless it definitely depends on the kid. I'm sure your boys will appreciate it more as they get older, but maybe you need to find which genres appeal to them.
> 
> For example, considering DS1 has been active in NYC theater, you'd think he would have loved Hamilton, but no - he prefers more traditional shows, and shows where he already knows the music (like Jersey Boys). I guess the only exception would be if he knows somebody in the cast. Whereas DS2, who isn't personally into theater at all, will go to everything, even to the (torturous) school play.
> 
> Anyway, hi everyone. Coming up for air. DS1s show is over, DHs 50th birthday dinner is done and we are leaving for our trip next week. [emoji322]



I thought of you, BBC, when we went! I thought, "What if this sparks a passion for the theater for DS like it did for me and like it did for BBC's son? That would be so cool!" But although he really enjoyed the show, he had no interest in peering behind the curtain to see how all this magic was created - I suggested we go to up to the stage to get a better look at the set and see the orchestra pit and he adamantly said, "no, thanks!" 

I did have a little bit of drama before the show. ( Cordie, you will recognize this, but now I have an ending to the story!) Back in April, I was able to get these tickets through an Amex presale and, as a favor, I got two of my friends tickets as well for the same performance. About a month before the show, I run into one of them and tell her that I'm looking forward to seeing the show and that I was going to bring DS instead of DH because of how much DS was loving the cast recording. I told her how much I was looking forward to introducing him to the theater. 

A week later, she sends me an email expressing her dismay over my bringing DS. She was afraid he would ruin the performance for her. She went on to say that considering how very expensive the tickets were, she was uncomfortable with the thought that he might sing along to the show or be otherwise disruptive. 

Believe me, I am a very self-conscious parent. I would be mortified if he was in any way disruptive and wouldn't even consider taking him if I thought he couldn't behave. But I was deeply offended that she felt she could tell me what to do with my own tickets when she wouldn't even HAVE hers without me. I spent almost five hours getting those tickets - that presale was crazy! Honestly, I felt this kind of thing is something she should ***** to her other friends about ("Can you believe Joanne is bringing her KID to Hamilton? My god, what if he farts during the performance or breathes too loudly, heaven forbid????") 

The lesson learned? No good deed goes unpunished. I'm never going to go out of my way to do anything nice for her again. She had also complained when I told her that ticketmaster wouldn't allow me to forward her ticket initially. It was resolved eventually but I've come to the conclusion that she is too high drama maintenance/narcissist for me. 

Well, in the end, I never responded to her email. I was too furious. Fast forward to curtain time: we get to the theater and first of all, there are kids EVERYWHERE. I saw some as young as 5, and just about every row had kids. I get to our seats and there she is, sitting there. I can't quite make myself give her the cut direct, so I say hello and then pretty much focus on my kid. My other friend arrives and she's seated between us so it's now much easier to ignore her. Things are fine, until ... DUN, DUN, DUN .... Halfway through the first act, DS turns to me and whispers that he has to pee! WHAT?! I made him pee just before the show! I have a moment of sheer panic, then I clamp my hand on his knee and command, "YOU HAVE TO HOLD IT!" We are in the middle of the row and getting up is not an option. I was not going to be in a position where she could say/think, "I told you so!" For the rest of the first act, every time a song ends, I repeat "You have to hold it!" Each time I emphasize a different word in that sentence for variety's sake. 

Luckily, DS was a trooper. Someway, somehow, he held it. But his face did get more and more scrunched up as the show continued. 

In the end, there were indeed a few disruptive people in the audience. But none of them were kids. There was the usual man-who-can't-stop-hocking-up-phlegm, the lady-who-laughs-too-loudly-a-half-beat-before-a-joke-lands-because-she's-seen-this-show-a-million-times, and the woman-who-returns-to-her-seat-10-min-after-the-start-of-the-second-act. But the kids were all perfectly and wonderfully behaved. And after the show, they were all starry-eyed.


----------



## Joannadyne

momasaurus said:


> Booze and wired glittered gauze sound fabulous!


You had me at "booze."


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> Great wardrobe eye candy for the wardrobe thread.


Thank you Corde!


Cordeliere said:


> When I was in CA, we lived one block from the ocean.   When our things were crammed in small closets we did have leather items that grew mold in August because of lack of air circulation and high humidity.   Then I turned our guest bedroom into a walk in closet.   That is when I started with the plastic box thing for shoes.   Because it was 72 degrees year round, we didn't have air conditioning.  Flying bugs would get in the open doors and windows and then spiders would sneak in to feed on the bugs.   I can't tell you how many times I found spider webs in my shoes.  Mega gross.   The plastic boxes put a stop to that.   So I have been using plastic boxes for probably 15 years.  Have never had any problems with stuff in them either being too moist or too dry.   And no, I don't put moisture packs in them.


That was definitely good use of the bins to keep the bugs out. Must have been amazing to live so close to the ocean and feel that breeze.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I hate days that start before 6 and is a choice between one kid in the bed crying if I try to leave her and the other kid standing next to the bed demanding that I accompany her the long long way to go pee.


----------



## Cordeliere

Isn't the amount of effort devoted to peeing annoying?

And it never ends.   DH is worse than a child.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

He won't go without you keeping him company in the bathroom because it's scary?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I thought having the littles in bed with me with DH out of town would help them to sleep in until 7. Nope


----------



## FizzyWater

Cordeliere said:


> Thrilled to learn of a source of great paper.   DH and I have no close family, only distant extended family, so the gift giving is between him and I.   For our entire marriage, we have made a habit of making Christmas a time each of us got something special we had wanted all year.   We go together to purchase it, so no real surprises.   This year as I was looking at out tree, I told DH, it is perfect except it needs some packages under it.
> 
> I came up with the idea of wrapping four packages.   They would be like shoe boxes that have a lift off top.   Each of us would have two that we could put a surprise for the other in.   I really want to go all out wrapping these, because I would re-use the same boxes year after year.   They would be part of our holiday decorations.  They would go under the tree when the tree goes up.  We can sneak each others presents into the box sometime in December.   I think it will be really fun to wonder if there is something in them yet.
> 
> These recommendations for paper and ribbon are very much appreciated as they meet are real and current need.



For something long-term like that I'd go with a gorgeous fabric.  Of course, in my case, I have a big stash of beautiful fabric I haven't found a project worthy to sacrifice on, more than I have pretty paper... 

I used to be in a club that did wrapping for a bookstore every Christmas - all donations went to charity.  Obviously wrapping books is pretty straightforward and we all got very speedy at it, but people were welcome to ask us to wrap other gifts, which was a nice creative challenge.  

It was very cool having a well-set-up wrapping station (owned by the bookstore).  It was well organized, with maybe 5 different papers and a few ribbon colors.  That let us give customers a choice, or choose the right pattern size, for instance, without being overwhelmed with options.

Now since I fly to visit family I wait to wrap things until I'm at my mom's house (hi Customs/TSA!).  So I'm wrapping covertly in 10 minutes on her bed, which is suboptimal.  Also, she's on a mission to use up her hoarded paper, so it's an adventure of what she's dug out of the basement this year.  She says when we use it all up, we can use the reusable gift bags, in a decade or so...


----------



## FizzyWater

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I thought having the littles in bed with me with DH out of town would help them to sleep in until 7. Nope



Ugh.  Maybe you can sneak in a nap if they take one?  You have my sympathy.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Joannadyne! Poor you and poor DS that whole story caused me stress! That is a popular show for kids so your friend should have managed her expectations!


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> I thought of you, BBC, when we went! I thought, "What if this sparks a passion for the theater for DS like it did for me and like it did for BBC's son? That would be so cool!" But although he really enjoyed the show, he had no interest in peering behind the curtain to see how all this magic was created - I suggested we go to up to the stage to get a better look at the set and see the orchestra pit and he adamantly said, "no, thanks!"
> 
> I did have a little bit of drama before the show. ( Cordie, you will recognize this, but now I have an ending to the story!) Back in April, I was able to get these tickets through an Amex presale and, as a favor, I got two of my friends tickets as well for the same performance. About a month before the show, I run into one of them and tell her that I'm looking forward to seeing the show and that I was going to bring DS instead of DH because of how much DS was loving the cast recording. I told her how much I was looking forward to introducing him to the theater.
> 
> A week later, she sends me an email expressing her dismay over my bringing DS. She was afraid he would ruin the performance for her. She went on to say that considering how very expensive the tickets were, she was uncomfortable with the thought that he might sing along to the show or be otherwise disruptive.
> 
> Believe me, I am a very self-conscious parent. I would be mortified if he was in any way disruptive and wouldn't even consider taking him if I thought he couldn't behave. But I was deeply offended that she felt she could tell me what to do with my own tickets when she wouldn't even HAVE hers without me. I spent almost five hours getting those tickets - that presale was crazy! Honestly, I felt this kind of thing is something she should ***** to her other friends about ("Can you believe Joanne is bringing her KID to Hamilton? My god, what if he farts during the performance or breathes too loudly, heaven forbid????")
> 
> The lesson learned? No good deed goes unpunished. I'm never going to go out of my way to do anything nice for her again. She had also complained when I told her that ticketmaster wouldn't allow me to forward her ticket initially. It was resolved eventually but I've come to the conclusion that she is too high drama maintenance/narcissist for me.
> 
> Well, in the end, I never responded to her email. I was too furious. Fast forward to curtain time: we get to the theater and first of all, there are kids EVERYWHERE. I saw some as young as 5, and just about every row had kids. I get to our seats and there she is, sitting there. I can't quite make myself give her the cut direct, so I say hello and then pretty much focus on my kid. My other friend arrives and she's seated between us so it's now much easier to ignore her. Things are fine, until ... DUN, DUN, DUN .... Halfway through the first act, DS turns to me and whispers that he has to pee! WHAT?! I made him pee just before the show! I have a moment of sheer panic, then I clamp my hand on his knee and command, "YOU HAVE TO HOLD IT!" We are in the middle of the row and getting up is not an option. I was not going to be in a position where she could say/think, "I told you so!" For the rest of the first act, every time a song ends, I repeat "You have to hold it!" Each time I emphasize a different word in that sentence for variety's sake.
> 
> Luckily, DS was a trooper. Someway, somehow, he held it. But his face did get more and more scrunched up as the show continued.
> 
> In the end, there were indeed a few disruptive people in the audience. But none of them were kids. There was the usual man-who-can't-stop-hocking-up-phlegm, the lady-who-laughs-too-loudly-a-half-beat-before-a-joke-lands-because-she's-seen-this-show-a-million-times, and the woman-who-returns-to-her-seat-10-min-after-the-start-of-the-second-act. But the kids were all perfectly and wonderfully behaved. And after the show, they were all starry-eyed.


Great story! Seriously, you need a talk show. Your poor valiant DS. But get rid of that "friend."


----------



## Notorious Pink

Joannadyne said:


> I thought of you, BBC, when we went! I thought, "What if this sparks a passion for the theater for DS like it did for me and like it did for BBC's son? That would be so cool!" But although he really enjoyed the show, he had no interest in peering behind the curtain to see how all this magic was created - I suggested we go to up to the stage to get a better look at the set and see the orchestra pit and he adamantly said, "no, thanks!"
> 
> I did have a little bit of drama before the show. ( Cordie, you will recognize this, but now I have an ending to the story!) Back in April, I was able to get these tickets through an Amex presale and, as a favor, I got two of my friends tickets as well for the same performance. About a month before the show, I run into one of them and tell her that I'm looking forward to seeing the show and that I was going to bring DS instead of DH because of how much DS was loving the cast recording. I told her how much I was looking forward to introducing him to the theater.
> 
> A week later, she sends me an email expressing her dismay over my bringing DS. She was afraid he would ruin the performance for her. She went on to say that considering how very expensive the tickets were, she was uncomfortable with the thought that he might sing along to the show or be otherwise disruptive.
> 
> Believe me, I am a very self-conscious parent. I would be mortified if he was in any way disruptive and wouldn't even consider taking him if I thought he couldn't behave. But I was deeply offended that she felt she could tell me what to do with my own tickets when she wouldn't even HAVE hers without me. I spent almost five hours getting those tickets - that presale was crazy! Honestly, I felt this kind of thing is something she should ***** to her other friends about ("Can you believe Joanne is bringing her KID to Hamilton? My god, what if he farts during the performance or breathes too loudly, heaven forbid????")
> 
> The lesson learned? No good deed goes unpunished. I'm never going to go out of my way to do anything nice for her again. She had also complained when I told her that ticketmaster wouldn't allow me to forward her ticket initially. It was resolved eventually but I've come to the conclusion that she is too high drama maintenance/narcissist for me.



Poor you and DS!!! Yes, that unappreciative "friend" is better left behind, I cannot imagine anyone saying that. I mean, wow, the nerve...but oh, the irony of a room full of well-behaved children!!!! I'm so glad that you both got through it and were able to enjoy the show.

DS1 does not really have a passion for the theater - he likes it, but what he has is a passion for music and for acting. He always wanted to play guitar, and I figured he might as well learn to sing too. When he was 10 his agent heard him and she wanted him to train for Broadway, and he wanted to try it. He has always auditioned for tons for film and tv, so shows have been a way for him to actually use his skills. He did some off-Broadway stuff, but now at his age/height/vocal range it's mostly training until he's 18 (very strict rules on kids roles). After this last play, he is kinda fried,  playing Jesus in Godspell is incredibly demanding . He wants to pursue pop/rock (or alternatively, one teacher has been starting him on classical).

On the plus side, we recently found out that he will be singing at Carnegie Hall twice next year for two different events - a one-night show in March in one of the concert halls and he was a winner in a vocal competition with a Gala on the main stage in June.

I am following the wrapping conversation with great interest. I love well-wrapped gifts, but when I do they never come out quite the way I want! As soon as life calms down here (ha, ha) I will give these suggestions a try.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

FizzyWater said:


> Ugh.  Maybe you can sneak in a nap if they take one?  You have my sympathy.



Oh they went to daycare 3 hours after our wake up, for a peaceful 6 hours for me to run errands and meet a friend for lunch, read a bit, and then go get them. Yay!

Hey, does anyone have a recommendation of a great anti-aging/skin-enhancing foundation or B.B. cream ?  Something that actually has skin beneficial ingredients like Hyaluronic acid would be great, but provides a light cosmetic enhancement when you put it on, like MAC’s strobe cream, but maybe tinted to provide a teensy bit of coverage.  The strobe is just a pure moisturizer.  Doesn’t need SPF because I put on a serious one of those separately.
This one I saw with good reviews.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

BBC said:


> On the plus side, we recently found out that he will be singing at Carnegie Hall twice next year for two different events - a one-night show in March in one of the concert halls and he was a winner in a vocal competition with a Gala on the main stage in June.



WOW you must be so proud and excited.


----------



## EmileH

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh they went to daycare 3 hours after our wake up, for a peaceful 6 hours for me to run errands and meet a friend for lunch, read a bit, and then go get them. Yay!
> 
> Hey, does anyone have a recommendation of a great anti-aging/skin-enhancing foundation or B.B. cream ?  Something that actually has skin beneficial ingredients like Hyaluronic acid would be great, but provides a light cosmetic enhancement when you put it on, like MAC’s strobe cream, but maybe tinted to provide a teensy bit of coverage.  The strobe is just a pure moisturizer.  Doesn’t need SPF because I put on a serious one of those separately.
> This one I saw with good reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906668



I love bobbi Brown B.B. cream.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I don’t think they sell those at airport duty free shops do they?


----------



## Notorious Pink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> WOW you must be so proud and excited.



Thank you! I am, but what hit me was for the Gala they had all sorts of specific guidelines for the winners bringing their local press and tv. It didn't really occur to me that it was kind of a big deal. [emoji51]


----------



## EmileH

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don’t think they sell those at airport duty free shops do they?



?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh just because my husband is on an international trip and will be in a big airport tomorrow and wants to bring me home something .  So I was thinking a cosmetic product, instead of chocolate.


----------



## Joannadyne

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh they went to daycare 3 hours after our wake up, for a peaceful 6 hours for me to run errands and meet a friend for lunch, read a bit, and then go get them. Yay!
> 
> Hey, does anyone have a recommendation of a great anti-aging/skin-enhancing foundation or B.B. cream ?  Something that actually has skin beneficial ingredients like Hyaluronic acid would be great, but provides a light cosmetic enhancement when you put it on, like MAC’s strobe cream, but maybe tinted to provide a teensy bit of coverage.  The strobe is just a pure moisturizer.  Doesn’t need SPF because I put on a serious one of those separately.
> This one I saw with good reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906668


I've tried this one and was unimpressed. It smells funny, like plastic. They do have a foundation called Perfectionist, which is supposed to have anti-aging serums in the formula. It's light to medium coverage. And it comes in a bottle with a pump, which tge germophobe in me loves. I don't use it though, my skin is too oily for it and I need heavier coverage, so I use their Double Wear foundation instead. But that has no skin-enhancing benefits...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh yes I cannot do jars.  Ever.  Yuck!  Has to be a pump or squeeze squirt bottle.


----------



## Joannadyne

Mrs.Z said:


> Joannadyne! Poor you and poor DS that whole story caused me stress! That is a popular show for kids so your friend should have managed her expectations!


Well, I definitely thought so! The man sitting on the other side of DS was really nice, asking DS how old he was, and mentioned his 10-year-son was really into the music, too. During the show he was dancing a little in his seat, which made me giggle inside. It was great to see him enjoying the show but even while in his seat, his dancing was so obviously that of a middle aged white man.


----------



## Joannadyne

momasaurus said:


> Great story! Seriously, you need a talk show. Your poor valiant DS. But get rid of that "friend."


Yeah, she's pretty much dead to me now. She was someone I met in a book club and we shared some work connections. We met maybe once a quarter and clicked so well when talking about books. When she mentioned wanting to see Hamilton so badly, I offered to get her a ticket because I like making people happy. But geez, not at the expense of my own happiness.


----------



## Joannadyne

BBC said:


> Poor you and DS!!! Yes, that unappreciative "friend" is better left behind, I cannot imagine anyone saying that. I mean, wow, the nerve...but oh, the irony of a room full of well-behaved children!!!! I'm so glad that you both got through it and were able to enjoy the show.
> 
> DS1 does not really have a passion for the theater - he likes it, but what he has is a passion for music and for acting. He always wanted to play guitar, and I figured he might as well learn to sing too. When he was 10 his agent heard him and she wanted him to train for Broadway, and he wanted to try it. He has always auditioned for tons for film and tv, so shows have been a way for him to actually use his skills. He did some off-Broadway stuff, but now at his age/height/vocal range it's mostly training until he's 18 (very strict rules on kids roles). After this last play, he is kinda fried,  playing Jesus in Godspell is incredibly demanding . He wants to pursue pop/rock (or alternatively, one teacher has been starting him on classical).
> 
> On the plus side, we recently found out that he will be singing at Carnegie Hall twice next year for two different events - a one-night show in March in one of the concert halls and he was a winner in a vocal competition with a Gala on the main stage in June.
> 
> I am following the wrapping conversation with great interest. I love well-wrapped gifts, but when I do they never come out quite the way I want! As soon as life calms down here (ha, ha) I will give these suggestions a try.


Oh, how wonderful, BBC! Is he looking forward to it? Does he get stage fright before a performance? I didn't know that theater wasn't his first love! How did you know when it was time to get him an agent? Did he always know that performing was going to be his life's path? Does your DS2 ever feel left out of the limelight?(If these questions are too personal, just ignore me!)


----------



## Joannadyne

Cross your fingers for me, folks! We've been trying to get the vacant apartment next door. It's the nicest unit in my building (which is still not saying much because it's an old building), but it's twice as large as our current unit (which, again, not saying much because we live in a shoebox!). If we get it, it'll be a huge improvement in our quality of life.


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> Cross your fingers for me, folks! We've been trying to get the vacant apartment next door. It's the nicest unit in my building (which is still not saying much because it's an old building), but it's twice as large as our current unit (which, again, not saying much because we live in a shoebox!). If we get it, it'll be a huge improvement in our quality of life.



Hope you get it, fingers and toes crossed. BTW, I like old buildings, it's most of the new ones I can't stand.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Joannadyne said:


> Cross your fingers for me, folks! We've been trying to get the vacant apartment next door. It's the nicest unit in my building (which is still not saying much because it's an old building), but it's twice as large as our current unit (which, again, not saying much because we live in a shoebox!). If we get it, it'll be a huge improvement in our quality of life.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Joannadyne, I love that you two went. And I'm so glad he enjoyed it! Theater is such a fun live experience, and it's so sweet that you have this special memory with him. Of course, per Hopeless it definitely depends on the kid. I'm sure your boys will appreciate it more as they get older, but maybe you need to find which genres appeal to them.
> 
> For example, considering DS1 has been active in NYC theater, you'd think he would have loved Hamilton, but no - he prefers more traditional shows, and shows where he already knows the music (like Jersey Boys). I guess the only exception would be if he knows somebody in the cast. Whereas DS2, who isn't personally into theater at all, will go to everything, even to the (torturous) school play.
> 
> Anyway, hi everyone. Coming up for air. DS1s show is over, DHs 50th birthday dinner is done and we are leaving for our trip next week. [emoji322]



Congrats to your DS for completing his show! I’m sure it was a hit. This is your trip to Austria, right? Were you able to work out an itinerary?


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh they went to daycare 3 hours after our wake up, for a peaceful 6 hours for me to run errands and meet a friend for lunch, read a bit, and then go get them. Yay!
> 
> Hey, does anyone have a recommendation of a great anti-aging/skin-enhancing foundation or B.B. cream ?  Something that actually has skin beneficial ingredients like Hyaluronic acid would be great, but provides a light cosmetic enhancement when you put it on, like MAC’s strobe cream, but maybe tinted to provide a teensy bit of coverage.  The strobe is just a pure moisturizer.  Doesn’t need SPF because I put on a serious one of those separately.
> This one I saw with good reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906668


I recently got into Caudalie products because of @prepster and this week I'm going to a holiday open house at their flagship in NYC. I expect some fun and free stuff!


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Thank you! I am, but what hit me was for the Gala they had all sorts of specific guidelines for the winners bringing their local press and tv. It didn't really occur to me that it was kind of a big deal. [emoji51]


I love it when the NYT is your local press.


----------



## EmileH

I want to buy a single serve espresso maker preferably one that is quick and easy and uses pods. Does anyone have any recommendations? Nepresso versus Starbucks versus keurig versus something else? Thanks!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I want to buy a single serve espresso maker preferably one that is quick and easy and uses pods. Does anyone have any recommendations? Nepresso versus Starbucks versus keurig versus something else? Thanks!


I have a Nepresso and love it. 
I also bought the frother/milk steamer and it works great but I hate fussing with it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> I recently got into Caudalie products because of @prepster and this week I'm going to a holiday open house at their flagship in NYC. I expect some fun and free stuff!


Nice!
Do you like the Caudalie? I've been using it too (love it) as well as the Clinique Turnaround Revitalizing Instant Facial @prepster recommended. I do think my face is softer (though I have smile wrinkles <shrug>). I've been mixing the Caudalie with a dot of Smashbox's Illuminating Primer and my foundation goes on so well.
I've also been using the Body Shop Vitamin E Overnight Serum-in-oil that @papertiger recommended - it's awwwesoome. Love the slight rose scent; yesterday I purchased some for my DIL and my hopefully-soon-to-be-other DIL.


----------



## Joannadyne

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I want to buy a single serve espresso maker preferably one that is quick and easy and uses pods. Does anyone have any recommendations? Nepresso versus Starbucks versus keurig versus something else? Thanks!


The keurig is no good. We had one and it was Always breaking down. We also have a commercial keurig at work and the coffee it makes is really subpar. My vote is for Nespresso as well. The coffee is sooooo much better. I don't own one though. Ive tried it at friends and family's who have it. We use an old fashioned French press. The coffee is excellent and smooth, I don't have to fuss with buying pods all the time and we just kinda like the ritual of it.


----------



## Joannadyne

I am going to share something so mortifying, it still makes me cringe. 
DH's BFF is in town from Ohio. They've been Friends for 40 years or so now. I really like the guy - he's a good man, and good for my DH. I heartily approve. 

BUT, the last time he visited, I didn't think he had any reason to come over to our place. I though DH was going to meet him somewhere. I was working, so I missed seeing him. Well, I come home that night and DH casually mentions that his friend came over before they headed out together. 
"WHAT?! NOOOOOOOOOO!" I shriek as I jump out of bed and race to the bathroom. I come out, ashen-faced and ask DH, "Did he use the bathroom? DID HE??" DH looks at me, puzzled. "Well, yeah, that's why he came up." 

Ladies, I had washed some underwear the night before and had them hanging on the towel racks. He could NOT have missed seeing them. The worst of it was they weren't nice underwear at all, in fact, they were my most awful granny panties. 

I don't know how I can meet his eyes and not cringe from embarrassment tonight.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Joannadyne said:


> I am going to share something so mortifying, it still makes me cringe.
> DH's BFF is in town from Ohio. They've been Friends for 40 years or so now. I really like the guy - he's a good man, and good for my DH. I heartily approve.
> 
> BUT, the last time he visited, I didn't think he had any reason to come over to our place. I though DH was going to meet him somewhere. I was working, so I missed seeing him. Well, I come home that night and DH casually mentions that his friend came over before they headed out together.
> "WHAT?! NOOOOOOOOOO!" I shriek as I jump out of bed and race to the bathroom. I come out, ashen-faced and ask DH, "Did he use the bathroom? DID HE??" DH looks at me, puzzled. "Well, yeah, that's why he came up."
> 
> Ladies, I had washed some underwear the night before and had them hanging on the towel racks. He could NOT have missed seeing them. The worst of it was they weren't nice underwear at all, in fact, they were my most awful granny panties.
> 
> I don't know how I can meet his eyes and not cringe from embarrassment tonight.



This is all DH’s fault and I would never let him forget it.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Nice!
> Do you like the Caudalie? I've been using it too (love it) as well as the Clinique Turnaround Revitalizing Instant Facial @prepster recommended. I do think my face is softer (though I have smile wrinkles <shrug>). I've been mixing the Caudalie with a dot of Smashbox's Illuminating Primer and my foundation goes on so well.
> I've also been using the Body Shop Vitamin E Overnight Serum-in-oil that @papertiger recommended - it's awwwesoome. Love the slight rose scent; yesterday I purchased some for my DIL and my hopefully-soon-to-be-other DIL.


I like the Caudalie, and I like (for the moment) streamlining my products. I'll probably buy more stuff this week at the open house. 
I do have a weakness for rose scent. Hm......
Oooh, do you think there will be a proposal this holiday season? I am going to have a DIL in April!


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> I like the Caudalie, and I like (for the moment) streamlining my products. I'll probably buy more stuff this week at the open house.
> I do have a weakness for rose scent. Hm......
> Oooh, do you think there will be a proposal this holiday season? I am going to have a DIL in April!



Let us know if you purchase other Caudalie goodies - we’ll be all ears! 

I’m not sure if there will be a proposal - but they are talking about moving in together. I really like her and she’s so good for my DS2 [emoji177]She’s a commercial artist - at least that’s what we called it when i went to art school back in the olden days - and so is he - and he’s really proud of her for the work she’s done locally. 

Congratulations on your impending DIL! [emoji253]


----------



## cafecreme15

Hi all! I’ve had a hellish past 4 days or so, so I’ve been MIA. But the hardest work is behind me now, so I’m going out with a couple of friends to celebrate at my favorite restaurant here. Wearing the lace trim turtleneck sweater from Banana Republic I mentioned a long time ago, with dark jeans and my SW highlands. Feels so nice to be back in real clothes instead of hunkering down in leggings! Not the greatest lighting or picture, sorry!


----------



## Joannadyne

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! I’ve had a hellish past 4 days or so, so I’ve been MIA. But the hardest work is behind me now, so I’m going out with a couple of friends to celebrate at my favorite restaurant here. Wearing the lace trim turtleneck sweater from Banana Republic I mentioned a long time ago, with dark jeans and my SW highlands. Feels so nice to be back in real clothes instead of hunkering down in leggings! Not the greatest lighting or picture, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907040


You look fantastic. Congrats on getting through the hellish work week. I'm going through that this week. I keep telling myself I can sleep this weekend.


----------



## Moirai

Cafecreme, you look lovely. Have a great time!

Joanna, your son is a trooper. Glad he enjoyed the show. Regarding the friend, it never ceases to amaze me the nerve of some people and how self-centered they can be. Good luck on your apartment!

BBC, congrats on your talented son’s upcoming performances.

Moma and Cookie, congrats on your soon to be MILs.

Hopeless, I haven’t used BB cream in awhile but have used and love Bobbi Brown and Laura Mercier.


----------



## gracekelly

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don’t think they sell those at airport duty free shops do they?


Many do.  You can look up the duty free shops at the airport site.  Heathrow has a large BB in Terminal 3.


----------



## gracekelly

Joannadyne said:


> I thought of you, BBC, when we went! I thought, "What if this sparks a passion for the theater for DS like it did for me and like it did for BBC's son? That would be so cool!" But although he really enjoyed the show, he had no interest in peering behind the curtain to see how all this magic was created - I suggested we go to up to the stage to get a better look at the set and see the orchestra pit and he adamantly said, "no, thanks!"
> 
> I did have a little bit of drama before the show. ( Cordie, you will recognize this, but now I have an ending to the story!) Back in April, I was able to get these tickets through an Amex presale and, as a favor, I got two of my friends tickets as well for the same performance. About a month before the show, I run into one of them and tell her that I'm looking forward to seeing the show and that I was going to bring DS instead of DH because of how much DS was loving the cast recording. I told her how much I was looking forward to introducing him to the theater.
> 
> A week later, she sends me an email expressing her dismay over my bringing DS. She was afraid he would ruin the performance for her. She went on to say that considering how very expensive the tickets were, she was uncomfortable with the thought that he might sing along to the show or be otherwise disruptive.
> 
> Believe me, I am a very self-conscious parent. I would be mortified if he was in any way disruptive and wouldn't even consider taking him if I thought he couldn't behave. But I was deeply offended that she felt she could tell me what to do with my own tickets when she wouldn't even HAVE hers without me. I spent almost five hours getting those tickets - that presale was crazy! Honestly, I felt this kind of thing is something she should ***** to her other friends about ("Can you believe Joanne is bringing her KID to Hamilton? My god, what if he farts during the performance or breathes too loudly, heaven forbid????")
> 
> The lesson learned? No good deed goes unpunished. I'm never going to go out of my way to do anything nice for her again. She had also complained when I told her that ticketmaster wouldn't allow me to forward her ticket initially. It was resolved eventually but I've come to the conclusion that she is too high drama maintenance/narcissist for me.
> 
> Well, in the end, I never responded to her email. I was too furious. Fast forward to curtain time: we get to the theater and first of all, there are kids EVERYWHERE. I saw some as young as 5, and just about every row had kids. I get to our seats and there she is, sitting there. I can't quite make myself give her the cut direct, so I say hello and then pretty much focus on my kid. My other friend arrives and she's seated between us so it's now much easier to ignore her. Things are fine, until ... DUN, DUN, DUN .... Halfway through the first act, DS turns to me and whispers that he has to pee! WHAT?! I made him pee just before the show! I have a moment of sheer panic, then I clamp my hand on his knee and command, "YOU HAVE TO HOLD IT!" We are in the middle of the row and getting up is not an option. I was not going to be in a position where she could say/think, "I told you so!" For the rest of the first act, every time a song ends, I repeat "You have to hold it!" Each time I emphasize a different word in that sentence for variety's sake.
> 
> Luckily, DS was a trooper. Someway, somehow, he held it. But his face did get more and more scrunched up as the show continued.
> 
> In the end, there were indeed a few disruptive people in the audience. But none of them were kids. There was the usual man-who-can't-stop-hocking-up-phlegm, the lady-who-laughs-too-loudly-a-half-beat-before-a-joke-lands-because-she's-seen-this-show-a-million-times, and the woman-who-returns-to-her-seat-10-min-after-the-start-of-the-second-act. But the kids were all perfectly and wonderfully behaved. And after the show, they were all starry-eyed.


I think this was unforgivably rude of her all the way around.  I saw my first Broadway show when I was 11 and it was My Fair Lady.  I was in heaven!  A think a child can have better behavior than adults at a show like this as they realize how special and lucky it is for them to see it.  There will be yahoos in any audience and 99% of the time they are adults.

Don't feel badly about the underwear.  I have one for you.   When my older brother was getting his MBA he had a summer party at my parent's house.  My parents, younger brother and I went out for the evening.  When we came home, we discovered that the hall bathroom toilet had clogged and one of the male guests took it upon himself to fix it.  Fortunately there was a plumber's helper in the cabinet under the sink and that is what he used.  However, to get to it, he had to remove all of my monthly sanitary napkins etc and instead of putting them back, he left them out in the hallway outside the bathroom on full view.  When you are 15, this is embarrassing!


----------



## EmileH

Oh my goodness, joannadyne that's terrible. I would avoid that guy forever. How embarrassing.

Cafecreme you look great. Glad the hard times are past you.

Thanks for the advice on the nepresso. My research was leading me in that direction.

We had our staff Christmas party tonight. We finally have an excellent staff in place at all of my offices and I'm so thankful for their hard work this year.


----------



## cafecreme15

Thanks everyone! Had an excellent dinner with great company. Just got home and am going to crash! Can’t wait to not set an alarm for tomorrow.


----------



## cafecreme15

@joanne - That whole fit your friend pitched about your son going to the show was horribly unwarranted and rude. My parents started taking me to broadway shows when I was a toddler; my firsts were Disney shoes like Beauty and the Beast and the Lion King (the latter of which I saw as an adult, too, and it was just as magical). And once I was older my parents took me to at least one or two shows a year until I went to college (though now that I think of it I don’t know if seeing Fame was the best choice for a 9 year old). If parents do not take it upon themselves to expose their children to the arts at an early age, how do people think we cultivate a future generation who understands their importance? As long as the show isn’t inappropriate for young kids and they can sit through it without crying and creating a disturbance, kids can and should attend the theater, museums, and other cultural activities.


----------



## prepster

Joannadyne said:


> I love gift wrapping. I once had a friend who had a dedicated gift wrapping room in her house. I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. I once tried to learn this speed wrapping technique but it was a major fail for me. For me, part of the pleasure is deliberately taking the time to wrap carefully.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...-and-watch-this-one-life-changing-wrapping-ha



Wow.  That is impressive.  



momasaurus said:


> Booze and wired glittered gauze sound fabulous!



Lol!



Joannadyne said:


> I thought of you, BBC, when we went! I thought, "What if this sparks a passion for the theater for DS like it did for me and like it did for BBC's son? That would be so cool!" But although he really enjoyed the show, he had no interest in peering behind the curtain to see how all this magic was created - I suggested we go to up to the stage to get a better look at the set and see the orchestra pit and he adamantly said, "no, thanks!"
> 
> I did have a little bit of drama before the show. ( Cordie, you will recognize this, but now I have an ending to the story!) Back in April, I was able to get these tickets through an Amex presale and, as a favor, I got two of my friends tickets as well for the same performance. About a month before the show, I run into one of them and tell her that I'm looking forward to seeing the show and that I was going to bring DS instead of DH because of how much DS was loving the cast recording. I told her how much I was looking forward to introducing him to the theater.
> 
> A week later, she sends me an email expressing her dismay over my bringing DS. She was afraid he would ruin the performance for her. She went on to say that considering how very expensive the tickets were, she was uncomfortable with the thought that he might sing along to the show or be otherwise disruptive.
> 
> Believe me, I am a very self-conscious parent. I would be mortified if he was in any way disruptive and wouldn't even consider taking him if I thought he couldn't behave. But I was deeply offended that she felt she could tell me what to do with my own tickets when she wouldn't even HAVE hers without me. I spent almost five hours getting those tickets - that presale was crazy! Honestly, I felt this kind of thing is something she should ***** to her other friends about ("Can you believe Joanne is bringing her KID to Hamilton? My god, what if he farts during the performance or breathes too loudly, heaven forbid????")
> 
> The lesson learned? No good deed goes unpunished. I'm never going to go out of my way to do anything nice for her again. She had also complained when I told her that ticketmaster wouldn't allow me to forward her ticket initially. It was resolved eventually but I've come to the conclusion that she is too high drama maintenance/narcissist for me.
> 
> Well, in the end, I never responded to her email. I was too furious. Fast forward to curtain time: we get to the theater and first of all, there are kids EVERYWHERE. I saw some as young as 5, and just about every row had kids. I get to our seats and there she is, sitting there. I can't quite make myself give her the cut direct, so I say hello and then pretty much focus on my kid. My other friend arrives and she's seated between us so it's now much easier to ignore her. Things are fine, until ... DUN, DUN, DUN .... Halfway through the first act, DS turns to me and whispers that he has to pee! WHAT?! I made him pee just before the show! I have a moment of sheer panic, then I clamp my hand on his knee and command, "YOU HAVE TO HOLD IT!" We are in the middle of the row and getting up is not an option. I was not going to be in a position where she could say/think, "I told you so!" For the rest of the first act, every time a song ends, I repeat "You have to hold it!" Each time I emphasize a different word in that sentence for variety's sake.
> 
> Luckily, DS was a trooper. Someway, somehow, he held it. But his face did get more and more scrunched up as the show continued.
> 
> In the end, there were indeed a few disruptive people in the audience. But none of them were kids. There was the usual man-who-can't-stop-hocking-up-phlegm, the lady-who-laughs-too-loudly-a-half-beat-before-a-joke-lands-because-she's-seen-this-show-a-million-times, and the woman-who-returns-to-her-seat-10-min-after-the-start-of-the-second-act. But the kids were all perfectly and wonderfully behaved. And after the show, they were all starry-eyed.



You are a good person!    Some friend she is... 



FizzyWater said:


> For something long-term like that I'd go with a gorgeous fabric.  Of course, in my case, I have a big stash of beautiful fabric I haven't found a project worthy to sacrifice on, more than I have pretty paper...
> 
> I used to be in a club that did wrapping for a bookstore every Christmas - all donations went to charity.  Obviously wrapping books is pretty straightforward and we all got very speedy at it, but people were welcome to ask us to wrap other gifts, which was a nice creative challenge.
> 
> It was very cool having a well-set-up wrapping station (owned by the bookstore).  It was well organized, with maybe 5 different papers and a few ribbon colors.  That let us give customers a choice, or choose the right pattern size, for instance, without being overwhelmed with options.
> 
> Now since I fly to visit family I wait to wrap things until I'm at my mom's house (hi Customs/TSA!).  So I'm wrapping covertly in 10 minutes on her bed, which is suboptimal.  Also, she's on a mission to use up her hoarded paper, so it's an adventure of what she's dug out of the basement this year.  She says when we use it all up, we can use the reusable gift bags, in a decade or so...



Fabric is a great idea!



HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh they went to daycare 3 hours after our wake up, for a peaceful 6 hours for me to run errands and meet a friend for lunch, read a bit, and then go get them. Yay!
> 
> Hey, does anyone have a recommendation of a great anti-aging/skin-enhancing foundation or B.B. cream ?  Something that actually has skin beneficial ingredients like Hyaluronic acid would be great, but provides a light cosmetic enhancement when you put it on, like MAC’s strobe cream, but maybe tinted to provide a teensy bit of coverage.  The strobe is just a pure moisturizer.  Doesn’t need SPF because I put on a serious one of those separately.
> This one I saw with good reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906668



The Perricone MD No Foundation Foundation is very light and transparent.  It has Hyaluronic Acid, Alpha Lipoic Acid, Vitamin C Ester and other things which are apparently good.   I like it for days that I don’t want full coverage.



Joannadyne said:


> Well, I definitely thought so! The man sitting on the other side of DS was really nice, asking DS how old he was, and mentioned his 10-year-son was really into the music, too. During the show he was dancing a little in his seat, which made me giggle inside. It was great to see him enjoying the show but even while in his seat, his dancing was so obviously that of a middle aged white man.



It reminds me of the book Master and Commander—that’s how the famous Dr. Stephen Maturin and Jack Aubrey meet.  They are at a concert and Jack Aubrey (a British Naval officer) is humming along, tapping his foot to the music, and occasionally slapping his hand on his leg.   Stephen becomes annoyed and tells Jack to knock it off.  (Aubrey and Maturin are supposedly the characters that Captain Kirk and Spock were based upon.)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecream glad it was a great evening.  You looked incredible.

The Stockholm airport website has a directory for shops but not individual brands.  They have ONE cosmetics shop in general. So I don’t know.  And I already gave him 3 items I want him to hunt down, I must stop now or he will get overwhelmed!

I actually found the item I was looking for in my own cosmetics basket.  I forgot about it.  It’s a moisturizer with physical sunscreen with tint and antioxidants and anti-aging properties so it’s moisture, repair, defense, and supposed to go on light and provide some cosmetic benefit with the tint.  It’s Paula’s Choice superlight daily wrinkle defense moisturizer/sunscreen. SPF 30 and has a slight tint.
But jury’s out.  I Put it on two hours ago and my face looks and feels very matte, not very moisturizer or Dewey, certainly not illuminated.  But need to wait for the sun to come up so I can see in natural light.  I might have put too much on because when I slightly squeezed it, a gigantic glop came out and I thought, oh well putting on a lot means I get proper SPF coverage. It absorbed so, if it was truly moisturizing that amount should leave me still goopy looking but I am super matte.  I guess I have NON oily skin.

So I stepped on the scale last weekend and saw 4kg/9pounds had crept up during the final weeks of the semester.   No wonder my face/cheeks were looking so puffy and my face lost it’s bone structure.

So I have gone hardcore intermittent fasting and cutting calories/training my body to not crave such big meals quite so often.  It’s going well, 3 of the kilos are gone, so 1kg/2lb left.  I know it’s ‘not healthy’ to lose weight so fast but it was much water weight and bloat due to bad habits and inflammation, I think, so I don’t think I actually lost 3kg of stored fat that fast, that would be crazy. I’m just glad my clothes fit normally again and my face got back to normal so I can occasionally feel kinda pretty, with actual cheekbones.


----------



## FizzyWater

cafecreme15 said:


> @joanne - That whole fit your friend pitched about your son going to the show was horribly unwarranted and rude. My parents started taking me to broadway shows when I was a toddler; my firsts were Disney shoes like Beauty and the Beast and the Lion King (the latter of which I saw as an adult, too, and it was just as magical). And once I was older my parents took me to at least one or two shows a year until I went to college (though now that I think of it I don’t know if seeing Fame was the best choice for a 9 year old).



Ha, my first opera was the Queen of Spades:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Queen_of_Spades_(opera)  Affairs, gambling, manslaughter, suicides...  I was eight.


----------



## EmileH

Very difficult to photograph and you can’t see it in 3 dimensions with movement which doesn’t do it justice but this is my Hermes leather skirt. I had considered a different one over a year ago but I’m glad i waited. This is much more versatile. It’s fitted at the top then flares. I can wear it with a silk blouse tucked in for a dressy look or a sweater for casual wear. It’s bleu noir.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> Ha, my first opera was the Queen of Spades:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Queen_of_Spades_(opera)  Affairs, gambling, manslaughter, suicides...  I was eight.


Pretty obscure! I'm impressed. I go to the opera a lot, and I've never seen Pique Dame!!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very difficult to photograph and you can’t see it in 3 dimensions with movement which doesn’t do it justice but this is my Hermes leather skirt. I had considered a different one over a year ago but I’m glad i waited. This is much more versatile. It’s fitted at the top then flares. I can wear it with a silk blouse tucked in for a dressy look or a sweater for casual wear. It’s bleu noir.
> 
> View attachment 3907476


I love the style of the skirt, fitted and flare. It must be buttery soft. Nice touch with the necklace and shawl.


----------



## FizzyWater

momasaurus said:


> Pretty obscure! I'm impressed. I go to the opera a lot, and I've never seen Pique Dame!!



I'm pretty sure this is the only time Seattle Opera put it on, and I had to look it up because I had no idea when it was:  http://seattleopera50.com/?photo=queen-spades-1980 

I only remember the heroine throwing herself into the river, and the climax - "The Queen of Spades!  *Deeeeeath!!!*"  But it looks like it had what I think of as the fun stuff in operas:  Elaborate costumes!  Masked balls!  Military uniforms that look like the Brandenbourgs shawls!

My folks had season tickets to the opera and ballet for most of my childhood, and I had season tickets of my own for years as an adult.  My dad was a huge Wagner fan, so I've seen a lot of that.  Somehow I still missed many of the standard classics, like Tosca, Turandot, etc.

I have tickets for Die Walküre next month, and I'm conflicted.  It's a favorite, and I've seen this production before and it's *really* good.  This production also heavily emphasizes the daddy-issues throughout and I'm kind of not emotionally dealing with my dad's Alzheimers, so...


----------



## HavLab

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I want to buy a single serve espresso maker preferably one that is quick and easy and uses pods. Does anyone have any recommendations? Nepresso versus Starbucks versus keurig versus something else? Thanks!



I have a Nespresso Pixie and I am very happy with it.  Nespresso has limited edition pods every season which is nice also.

I also have a cafetera stovetop espresso maker that can be used with cafe la llave or similar.  I love it but hard to clean - nespresso so much easier.

Off topic but I read earlier on the thread pages back about your shopping for glasses in Paris.  Can you share the name of the shop please?  I am considering getting glasses for computer usage and the eye doctor said frame options in Europe are great so I will look on my next trip.  Thanks!


----------



## Moirai

Outfits from this week. I find myself constantly tugging the open front of my tunic sweater together so I solved it by pinning the panels with my Chanel brooch. Second outfit is suede skirt covering leather boots.


----------



## HavLab

Regarding skin moisturizers, someone gave me a recommendation for squalane oil.  I finally bought some and I am very impresssed.


----------



## HavLab

Mrs.Z said:


> Perhaps you are both just introverted?  I am an introvert.  However, I am married to an extreme extrovert!  I'm not sure how this happened!



According to the Myers Briggs test I took in grad school I am an ENFJ    Not sure about my husband though.  Probably you and your husband balance each other!


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Outfits from this week. I find myself constantly tugging the open front of my tunic sweater together so I solved it by pinning the panels with my Chanel brooch. Second outfit is suede skirt covering leather boots.
> View attachment 3907537


So pretty! I love the VCA necklace on you. Makes me want to add it to my wishlist.


----------



## scarf1

prepster said:


> Wow.  That is impressive.
> 
> It reminds me of the book Master and Commander—that’s how the famous Dr. Stephen Maturin and Jack Aubrey meet.  They are at a concert and Jack Aubrey (a British Naval officer) is humming along, tapping his foot to the music, and occasionally slapping his hand on his leg.   Stephen becomes annoyed and tells Jack to knock it off.  (Aubrey and Maturin are supposedly the characters that Captain Kirk and Spock were based upon.)


Didn't know that about Kirk and Spock. My DH has read all those Maturin books!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very difficult to photograph and you can’t see it in 3 dimensions with movement which doesn’t do it justice but this is my Hermes leather skirt. I had considered a different one over a year ago but I’m glad i waited. This is much more versatile. It’s fitted at the top then flares. I can wear it with a silk blouse tucked in for a dressy look or a sweater for casual wear. It’s bleu noir.
> 
> View attachment 3907476


Have you lost weight? You look thinner in your recent pix. At any rate, love this look on you !


----------



## scarf1

Moirai said:


> Outfits from this week. I find myself constantly tugging the open front of my tunic sweater together so I solved it by pinning the panels with my Chanel brooch. Second outfit is suede skirt covering leather boots.
> View attachment 3907537


Great looks!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cat is constantly falling over.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> So pretty! I love the VCA necklace on you. Makes me want to add it to my wishlist.


Thanks Genie. I’ve worn it so many times, more than my other necklaces other than my daily diamond pendant. I’m happy to have it. I noticed the mop gets more lustrous the more I wear it.



scarf1 said:


> Great looks!


Thank you scarf!



HopelessBagGirl said:


> Cat is constantly falling over.


Oh no. What happened?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just noticed yesterday and today that he has no balance. He will be seen by a vet tonight or tomorrow so let's see....


----------



## EmileH

Morai both outfits are beautiful. I love the suede skirt. And your brooch  placement is always inspiring. 

Thank you for the kind words. Scarf1 I did lose about ten pounds although I’m fluctuating a bit since my trip. But I think the skirt cut us just very flattering. Nadege cuts so well for women with curves. I feel like showing the clothes on super skinny models actually does the clothes a disservice. 

I bough my reading glasses at a little shop on Rue St Dominique called first optic. I was running a bit early for dinner and just wandered in. It was a small shop, the frames are chanel. With lenses I think I paid $350. I haven’t bought glasses in a while but that seemed like a good price to me. Mostly I was happy for the advice of the young  guy who helped me to pick them.


----------



## EmileH

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just noticed yesterday and today that he has no balance. He will be seen by a vet tonight or tomorrow so let's see....



Oh no. Good luck!


----------



## JolieS

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my goodness, joannadyne that's terrible. I would avoid that guy forever. How embarrassing.
> 
> Cafecreme you look great. Glad the hard times are past you.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the nepresso. My research was leading me in that direction.
> 
> We had our staff Christmas party tonight. We finally have an excellent staff in place at all of my offices and I'm so thankful for their hard work this year.



Here is a rant on seasonal parties and regifting protocols. Nothing wrong with regifting, within limits. So....had a ladies’ lunch with 12 friends on Tuesday. We had drawn names for Secret Santa, and the spending limit was $100. I found what I thought was an excellent gift for my secret friend, on sale, F/W 2017 stock, 50% off. In other words a $200 gift. I was pleased. She however didn’t seem thrilled, so I said to myself, well she can always regift. Little did I know that the gift would turn up at the breakfast gift exchange today for my gym group of 30 ladies where the spending limit was $25-30! When the recipient opened up the package (down to the recycled gift bag) my luncheon friend caught my eye and smiled. I was floored by her cheekiness. What do you think? Did she overstep regifting protocol?


----------



## scarf1

JolieS said:


> Here is a rant on seasonal parties and regifting protocols. Nothing wrong with regifting, within limits. So....had a ladies’ lunch with 12 friends on Tuesday. We had drawn names for Secret Santa, and the spending limit was $100. I found what I thought was an excellent gift for my secret friend, on sale, F/W 2017 stock, 50% off. In other words a $200 gift. I was pleased. She however didn’t seem thrilled, so I said to myself, well she can always regift. Little did I know that the gift would turn up at the breakfast gift exchange today for my gym group of 30 ladies where the spending limit was $25-30! When the recipient opened up the package (down to the recycled gift bag) my luncheon friend caught my eye and smiled. I was floored by her cheekiness. What do you think? Did she overstep regifting protocol?


Yes


----------



## EmileH

That’s really tacky.

Scarf1 I should say that I think the new R&P items take off another 5 lbs no dieting required.


----------



## 911snowball

She overstepped the protocol by leaps and bounds!


----------



## Mrs.Z

JolieS said:


> Here is a rant on seasonal parties and regifting protocols. Nothing wrong with regifting, within limits. So....had a ladies’ lunch with 12 friends on Tuesday. We had drawn names for Secret Santa, and the spending limit was $100. I found what I thought was an excellent gift for my secret friend, on sale, F/W 2017 stock, 50% off. In other words a $200 gift. I was pleased. She however didn’t seem thrilled, so I said to myself, well she can always regift. Little did I know that the gift would turn up at the breakfast gift exchange today for my gym group of 30 ladies where the spending limit was $25-30! When the recipient opened up the package (down to the recycled gift bag) my luncheon friend caught my eye and smiled. I was floored by her cheekiness. What do you think? Did she overstep regifting protocol?



That is rude and hurtful in my opinion.


----------



## Pirula

JolieS said:


> Here is a rant on seasonal parties and regifting protocols. Nothing wrong with regifting, within limits. So....had a ladies’ lunch with 12 friends on Tuesday. We had drawn names for Secret Santa, and the spending limit was $100. I found what I thought was an excellent gift for my secret friend, on sale, F/W 2017 stock, 50% off. In other words a $200 gift. I was pleased. She however didn’t seem thrilled, so I said to myself, well she can always regift. Little did I know that the gift would turn up at the breakfast gift exchange today for my gym group of 30 ladies where the spending limit was $25-30! When the recipient opened up the package (down to the recycled gift bag) my luncheon friend caught my eye and smiled. I was floored by her cheekiness. What do you think? Did she overstep regifting protocol?





I'm not often speechless, but.....

Between your experience and joannadyne's obnoxious acquaintance, all I can think is "who ARE these people?!"


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Morai both outfits are beautiful. I love the suede skirt. And your brooch  placement is always inspiring.
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. Scarf1 I did lose about ten pounds although I’m fluctuating a bit since my trip. But I think the skirt cut us just very flattering. Nadege cuts so well for women with curves. I feel like showing the clothes on super skinny models actually does the clothes a disservice.
> 
> I bough my reading glasses at a little shop on Rue St Dominique called first optic. I was running a bit early for dinner and just wandered in. It was a small shop, the frames are chanel. With lenses I think I paid $350. I haven’t bought glasses in a while but that seemed like a good price to me. Mostly I was happy for the advice of the young  guy who helped me to pick them.


Thanks! Congrats on your weight loss. You look great!


JolieS said:


> Here is a rant on seasonal parties and regifting protocols. Nothing wrong with regifting, within limits. So....had a ladies’ lunch with 12 friends on Tuesday. We had drawn names for Secret Santa, and the spending limit was $100. I found what I thought was an excellent gift for my secret friend, on sale, F/W 2017 stock, 50% off. In other words a $200 gift. I was pleased. She however didn’t seem thrilled, so I said to myself, well she can always regift. Little did I know that the gift would turn up at the breakfast gift exchange today for my gym group of 30 ladies where the spending limit was $25-30! When the recipient opened up the package (down to the recycled gift bag) my luncheon friend caught my eye and smiled. I was floored by her cheekiness. What do you think? Did she overstep regifting protocol?


Rude and inappropriate. The consolation is that you know she has no class.


----------



## EmileH

I feel like the whole world needs a refresher course on good manners. What has gotten into people?


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I feel like the whole world needs a refresher course on good manners. What has gotten into people?


I ask myself this literally every day.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I feel like the whole world needs a refresher course on good manners. What has gotten into people?


A 'me first' attitude. 
That said - I agree with you 100% - the whole world needs a refresher course on manners…. 
And on Driver's Education. 
Please - oh - please.


----------



## Meta

@Moirai, love the use of your brooch for your outfit!  

@HopelessBagGirl Hopefully the issue with your cat gets sorted at the vet tmw. 

@JolieS Agree with the rest that the person is just way rude!  

For you H silk lovers, I attended a talk by Alice Shirley today and shared it here, if you wanna read.


----------



## JolieS

Thank you all kindly for listening to my venting about regifting. It helped to get it off my chest, and I’ve put it behind me. Although I did feel hurt. This time of year can be stressful for many, so I’ll just chalk it up to my friend being over committed with not enough time to shop.


----------



## Moirai

weN84 said:


> @Moirai, love the use of your brooch for your outfit!
> 
> @HopelessBagGirl Hopefully the issue with your cat gets sorted at the vet tmw.
> 
> @JolieS Agree with the rest that the person is just way rude!
> 
> For you H silk lovers, I attended a talk by Alice Shirley today and shared it here, if you wanna read.


Thank you wen. I loved yours too. Will check out AS.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the only time Seattle Opera put it on, and I had to look it up because I had no idea when it was:  http://seattleopera50.com/?photo=queen-spades-1980
> 
> I only remember the heroine throwing herself into the river, and the climax - "The Queen of Spades!  *Deeeeeath!!!*"  But it looks like it had what I think of as the fun stuff in operas:  Elaborate costumes!  Masked balls!  Military uniforms that look like the Brandenbourgs shawls!
> 
> My folks had season tickets to the opera and ballet for most of my childhood, and I had season tickets of my own for years as an adult.  My dad was a huge Wagner fan, so I've seen a lot of that.  Somehow I still missed many of the standard classics, like Tosca, Turandot, etc.
> 
> I have tickets for Die Walküre next month, and I'm conflicted.  It's a favorite, and I've seen this production before and it's *really* good.  This production also heavily emphasizes the daddy-issues throughout and I'm kind of not emotionally dealing with my dad's Alzheimers, so...



Whose production is this? Not in Seattle, right? Wagner is really special! A commitment, for sure.


----------



## gracekelly

JolieS said:


> Here is a rant on seasonal parties and regifting protocols. Nothing wrong with regifting, within limits. So....had a ladies’ lunch with 12 friends on Tuesday. We had drawn names for Secret Santa, and the spending limit was $100. I found what I thought was an excellent gift for my secret friend, on sale, F/W 2017 stock, 50% off. In other words a $200 gift. I was pleased. She however didn’t seem thrilled, so I said to myself, well she can always regift. Little did I know that the gift would turn up at the breakfast gift exchange today for my gym group of 30 ladies where the spending limit was $25-30! When the recipient opened up the package (down to the recycled gift bag) my luncheon friend caught my eye and smiled. I was floored by her cheekiness. What do you think? Did she overstep regifting protocol?


She should have done with people you don't know.  I think it was rude.


----------



## gracekelly

Pirula said:


> I'm not often speechless, but.....
> 
> Between your experience and joannadyne's obnoxious acquaintance, all I can think is "who ARE these people?!"


They are the people of the modern world.  As my DH says, "there are a lot of strange people out there."


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> Didn't know that about Kirk and Spock. My DH has read all those Maturin books!



I love them.  The problem with reading Patrick O'Brian's brilliant writing is that it is very hard to go back to reading books written by mere mortals.    The humor, the friendship, the honor and strength of character of Jack and Stephen, the subtlety of the character development with all of their little quirks, the history, the way he paces a story....they're easily in the ranks of the greatest novels of the 20th century.  Plus anyone that likes Star Trek will love them, it's the Kirk/Spock relationship. The hardest thing is understanding all of the naval terms, but even that was kind of fun to look up.  There's a Patrick O'Brian companion that is good to have nearby.


----------



## prepster

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Cat is constantly falling over.



Oh no!   I wonder if @ouija board would have a thought.


----------



## prepster

HavLab said:


> Regarding skin moisturizers, someone gave me a recommendation for squalane oil.  I finally bought some and I am very impresssed.



What does it do?



Moirai said:


> Outfits from this week. I find myself constantly tugging the open front of my tunic sweater together so I solved it by pinning the panels with my Chanel brooch. Second outfit is suede skirt covering leather boots.
> View attachment 3907537



Great looks!  That was a smart idea with your brooch.



JolieS said:


> Here is a rant on seasonal parties and regifting protocols. Nothing wrong with regifting, within limits. So....had a ladies’ lunch with 12 friends on Tuesday. We had drawn names for Secret Santa, and the spending limit was $100. I found what I thought was an excellent gift for my secret friend, on sale, F/W 2017 stock, 50% off. In other words a $200 gift. I was pleased. She however didn’t seem thrilled, so I said to myself, well she can always regift. Little did I know that the gift would turn up at the breakfast gift exchange today for my gym group of 30 ladies where the spending limit was $25-30! When the recipient opened up the package (down to the recycled gift bag) my luncheon friend caught my eye and smiled. I was floored by her cheekiness. What do you think? Did she overstep regifting protocol?



I think it's not about re-gifting, it's about a friend not caring about your feelings.  People are always more important than things.

A few years ago I stopped seeing someone whom I had considered a good friend, who was always doing things like that.  I had finally had enough when as a part of a group email (we were trying to work out plans) she said, "You need to go have a glass of wine," because she thought my suggestion was unnecessarily complex.  It may or may not have been, who cares?  That wasn't the point.  Just like the point is not about whether your friend loved the gift you bought or was too busy to buy something for the gift exchange.  In my case, I decided that if an impartial observer happened to read that email string and couldn't discern that we were friends, then maybe we weren't.

The point your friend (and mine) missed is that when you care about someone, their feelings are supposed to matter to you.  If that's too bothersome or inconvenient for her to factor into her decision making, then she's just communicated that your friendship is not worth $30 to her.


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just noticed yesterday and today that he has no balance. He will be seen by a vet tonight or tomorrow so let's see....


Did the vet have an answer for you?


----------



## Genie27

JolieS said:


> Here is a rant on seasonal parties and regifting protocols. Nothing wrong with regifting, within limits. So....had a ladies’ lunch with 12 friends on Tuesday. We had drawn names for Secret Santa, and the spending limit was $100. I found what I thought was an excellent gift for my secret friend, on sale, F/W 2017 stock, 50% off. In other words a $200 gift. I was pleased. She however didn’t seem thrilled, so I said to myself, well she can always regift. Little did I know that the gift would turn up at the breakfast gift exchange today for my gym group of 30 ladies where the spending limit was $25-30! When the recipient opened up the package (down to the recycled gift bag) my luncheon friend caught my eye and smiled. I was floored by her cheekiness. What do you think? Did she overstep regifting protocol?


Yes, it’s an overstep. You are thoughtful to reason out her side. Personally, if I regift, I prefer not to have the original gift giver find out so obviously.


----------



## HavLab

prepster said:


> What does it do?
> 
> 
> 
> n't.



The squalane oil provides great, non-greasy hydration.  It can be worn alone or under another cream.  I am very impressed!  I bought mine from Sephora but there are other options.  Tribeca med spa sells one too.


----------



## HavLab

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Morai both outfits are beautiful. I love the suede skirt. And your brooch  placement is always inspiring.
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. Scarf1 I did lose about ten pounds although I’m fluctuating a bit since my trip. But I think the skirt cut us just very flattering. Nadege cuts so well for women with curves. I feel like showing the clothes on super skinny models actually does the clothes a disservice.
> 
> I bough my reading glasses at a little shop on Rue St Dominique called first optic. I was running a bit early for dinner and just wandered in. It was a small shop, the frames are chanel. With lenses I think I paid $350. I haven’t bought glasses in a while but that seemed like a good price to me. Mostly I was happy for the advice of the young  guy who helped me to pick them.



Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Joannadyne said:


> Oh, how wonderful, BBC! Is he looking forward to it? Does he get stage fright before a performance? I didn't know that theater wasn't his first love! How did you know when it was time to get him an agent? Did he always know that performing was going to be his life's path? Does your DS2 ever feel left out of the limelight?(If these questions are too personal, just ignore me!)



Jack (and I'm just gonna call him by his name, darn it, it's not like he's not out there already) started modeling when he was little, and then it progressed...commercials when he was 7 or 8, lots of auditions. He's always loved the agent who runs the film/tv department affiliated with his agency (love her!), he had to audition for her separately and she started sending him and he did pretty well. He always wanted to play guitar, so he started at 6, and then I figured he might as well learn to sing. He doesn't get stage fright, the only thing that makes him nervous is a really big callback. He MUCH prefers performing in front of strangers (as opposed to, say, my husband!) but he's getting better about it because he's starting to feel that he's good. The acting stuff is fun for him, he has so many big auditions that could be life changing so he just has to relax and enjoy the process. One of his very best friends is doing incredibly well (we are waiting for Jaden to come home from promoting his film) and he loves being there for his friend because although it's very exciting, it can be a bit lonely. A lot of his socializing is online, or via FaceTime. That's why he did a bunch of  theater, too - the rehearsals are good socializing. 

DS2 has no interest whatsoever in acting or singing. I quote, "mom, I don't even want to want to sing". He plays drums and keys and some bass, but he also plays chess and basketball and wants to try crew next year. He sees how hard his brother works, and the obligations and the training and the social issues he's had to deal with, etc. I make sure that DS2 gets extra private time with me and my husband, too.



cafecreme15 said:


> Congrats to your DS for completing his show! I’m sure it was a hit. This is your trip to Austria, right? Were you able to work out an itinerary?



Yes!! Back to Austria! We can't wait. I made dinner reservations for most nights, including DHs birthday and New Year's Eve....I think we're set. One restaurant we are supposed to meet somewhere to take snowmobiles to the restaurant. Another we'll walk under Oberlech (which is a village up the mountain) going through tunnels to get to the restaurant. We are All packed as far as ski gear except for some reason the long underwear disappears EVERY year! Oh, and I need extra cell phone chargers because the cold makes your battery drain and I want to get DH a good pair of goggles.



momasaurus said:


> I love it when the NYT is your local press.



Hahah! Yeah, but I think I'm supposed to call like News 12 or Newsday? 



Moirai said:


> BBC, congrats on your talented son’s upcoming performances.



Thank you!! [emoji8]



FizzyWater said:


> Ha, my first opera was the Queen of Spades:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Queen_of_Spades_(opera)  Affairs, gambling, manslaughter, suicides...  I was eight.



LOL!!! And that is what's next for us. He is starting to learn opera. His main voice teacher is doing a workshop in February for La Boheme and then later that week we are going with her to see it. I've never actually seen an opera and that's supposed to be a good first one?



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I want to buy a single serve espresso maker preferably one that is quick and easy and uses pods. Does anyone have any recommendations? Nepresso versus Starbucks versus keurig versus something else? Thanks!



NESPRESSO. A thousand times, NESPRESSO!!! Unless you don't want to become addicted to coffee. 



Joannadyne said:


> Cross your fingers for me, folks! We've been trying to get the vacant apartment next door. It's the nicest unit in my building (which is still not saying much because it's an old building), but it's twice as large as our current unit (which, again, not saying much because we live in a shoebox!). If we get it, it'll be a huge improvement in our quality of life.



Fingers AND toes crossed!!! [emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Great looks!  That was a smart idea with your brooch.


Thank you prepster.


BBC said:


> Jack (and I'm just gonna call him by his name, darn it, it's not like he's not out there already) started modeling when he was little, and then it progressed...commercials when he was 7 or 8, lots of auditions. He's always loved the agent who runs the film/tv department affiliated with his agency (love her!), he had to audition for her separately and she started sending him and he did pretty well. He always wanted to play guitar, so he started at 6, and then I figured he might as well learn to sing. He doesn't get stage fright, the only thing that makes him nervous is a really big callback. He MUCH prefers performing in front of strangers (as opposed to, say, my husband!) but he's getting better about it because he's starting to feel that he's good. The acting stuff is fun for him, he has so many big auditions that could be life changing so he just has to relax and enjoy the process. One of his very best friends is doing incredibly well (we are waiting for Jaden to come home from promoting his film) and he loves being there for his friend because although it's very exciting, it can be a bit lonely. A lot of his socializing is online, or via FaceTime. That's why he did a bunch of  theater, too - the rehearsals are good socializing.
> 
> DS2 has no interest whatsoever in acting or singing. I quote, "mom, I don't even want to want to sing". He plays drums and keys and some bass, but he also plays chess and basketball and wants to try crew next year. He sees how hard his brother works, and the obligations and the training and the social issues he's had to deal with, etc. I make sure that DS2 gets extra private time with me and my husband, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!! Back to Austria! We can't wait. I made dinner reservations for most nights, including DHs birthday and New Year's Eve....I think we're set. One restaurant we are supposed to meet somewhere to take snowmobiles to the restaurant. Another we'll walk under Oberlech (which is a village up the mountain) going through tunnels to get to the restaurant. We are All packed as far as ski gear except for some reason the long underwear disappears EVERY year! Oh, and I need extra cell phone chargers because the cold makes your battery drain and I want to get DH a good pair of goggles.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah! Yeah, but I think I'm supposed to call like News 12 or Newsday?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! And that is what's next for us. He is starting to learn opera. His main voice teacher is doing a workshop in February for La Boheme and then later that week we are going with her to see it. I've never actually seen an opera and that's supposed to be a good first one?
> 
> 
> 
> NESPRESSO. A thousand times, NESPRESSO!!! Unless you don't want to become addicted to coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers AND toes crossed!!! [emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]


Have a great time in Austria! Share some pics if you care to.


----------



## katekluet

BBC said:


> Jack (and I'm just gonna call him by his name, darn it, it's not like he's not out there already) started modeling when he was little, and then it progressed...commercials when he was 7 or 8, lots of auditions. He's always loved the agent who runs the film/tv department affiliated with his agency (love her!), he had to audition for her separately and she started sending him and he did pretty well. He always wanted to play guitar, so he started at 6, and then I figured he might as well learn to sing. He doesn't get stage fright, the only thing that makes him nervous is a really big callback. He MUCH prefers performing in front of strangers (as opposed to, say, my husband!) but he's getting better about it because he's starting to feel that he's good. The acting stuff is fun for him, he has so many big auditions that could be life changing so he just has to relax and enjoy the process. One of his very best friends is doing incredibly well (we are waiting for Jaden to come home from promoting his film) and he loves being there for his friend because although it's very exciting, it can be a bit lonely. A lot of his socializing is online, or via FaceTime. That's why he did a bunch of  theater, too - the rehearsals are good socializing.
> 
> DS2 has no interest whatsoever in acting or singing. I quote, "mom, I don't even want to want to sing". He plays drums and keys and some bass, but he also plays chess and basketball and wants to try crew next year. He sees how hard his brother works, and the obligations and the training and the social issues he's had to deal with, etc. I make sure that DS2 gets extra private time with me and my husband, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!! Back to Austria! We can't wait. I made dinner reservations for most nights, including DHs birthday and New Year's Eve....I think we're set. One restaurant we are supposed to meet somewhere to take snowmobiles to the restaurant. Another we'll walk under Oberlech (which is a village up the mountain) going through tunnels to get to the restaurant. We are All packed as far as ski gear except for some reason the long underwear disappears EVERY year! Oh, and I need extra cell phone chargers because the cold makes your battery drain and I want to get DH a good pair of goggles.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah! Yeah, but I think I'm supposed to call like News 12 or Newsday?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! And that is what's next for us. He is starting to learn opera. His main voice teacher is doing a workshop in February for La Boheme and then later that week we are going with her to see it. I've never actually seen an opera and that's supposed to be a good first one?
> 
> 
> 
> NESPRESSO. A thousand times, NESPRESSO!!! Unless you don't want to become addicted to coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers AND toes crossed!!! [emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]


La Boheme is always a treat , hope you both enjoy....four of us recently went to Turandot  together wearing ...of course ...our Turandot  scarves,,,


----------



## dharma

JolieS said:


> Here is a rant on seasonal parties and regifting protocols. Nothing wrong with regifting, within limits. So....had a ladies’ lunch with 12 friends on Tuesday. We had drawn names for Secret Santa, and the spending limit was $100. I found what I thought was an excellent gift for my secret friend, on sale, F/W 2017 stock, 50% off. In other words a $200 gift. I was pleased. She however didn’t seem thrilled, so I said to myself, well she can always regift. Little did I know that the gift would turn up at the breakfast gift exchange today for my gym group of 30 ladies where the spending limit was $25-30! When the recipient opened up the package (down to the recycled gift bag) my luncheon friend caught my eye and smiled. I was floored by her cheekiness. What do you think? Did she overstep regifting protocol?


Wow. I have been reading pages and pages catching up and making mental notes on responses for when I am finally caught up. Your post stopped me dead in my tracks. She is beyond rude. I can’t even fathom this. I’m sorry. I’ll bet it was a lovely gift.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Yes!! Back to Austria! We can't wait. I made dinner reservations for most nights, including DHs birthday and New Year's Eve....I think we're set. One restaurant we are supposed to meet somewhere to take snowmobiles to the restaurant. Another we'll walk under Oberlech (which is a village up the mountain) going through tunnels to get to the restaurant. We are All packed as far as ski gear except for some reason the long underwear disappears EVERY year! Oh, and I need extra cell phone chargers because the cold makes your battery drain and I want to get DH a good pair of goggles.



Sounds like it will be a spectacular trip! Please share some pictures and/or stories with us if you are able and don’t mind. I am unfortunately staying put this holiday break for the first time in probably my whole life until I go to Florida for a long weekend in January.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks to everyone for the TM/BB recommendations.  I did not get anything from the duty free airport cosmetics shop because they had none of the ones I asked for, but I found an online retailer with free shipping in my country and ordered the NARS pure radiant and the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer so let’s see which one I love.


----------



## FizzyWater

momasaurus said:


> Whose production is this? Not in Seattle, right? Wagner is really special! A commitment, for sure.



Hamburg:  http://www.staatsoper-hamburg.de/de/spielplan/stueck.php?AuffNr=146358

Assuming this is the same production as before, they stage Wotan as an egotistical movie director who is trying to order his little stick figures around and they just keep misbehaving.  I found it a newly insightful way of looking at the character.  Then in the last act it's a really chilling portrayal of the Valkyrie as psychotic little girls in a broken-down orphanage.  If you think about it, they're stuck in eternal virginal adolescence, trained to revel in war and death, pretty much abandoned by their mother and used by their father to puff himself up (and gather warriors for his oncoming armageddon).  Not exactly conducive to a healthy personality profile. 

I find _DW_ the easiest of Wagner's operas, really:  It's short (by Wagnerian standards), has a zippy plot, good characters and memorable music.  _Siegfried_ can be fun, but really the dragon is the best part, and _Götterdammerung_ is just a depressing slog waiting to see how much of the stage they set on fire.  (The last Cycle I saw they just washed the stage with ripply red light and I was outraged - "I sat through 15 hours of gods acting like morons for this?  I demand eyebrow-scorching for the first three rows!")  And we will not discuss _Parsifal_ and _Lohengrin_.  



BBC said:


> LOL!!! And that is what's next for us. He is starting to learn opera. His main voice teacher is doing a workshop in February for La Boheme and then later that week we are going with her to see it. I've never actually seen an opera and that's supposed to be a good first one?



Oh, wow, that will be an interesting new field!  I imagine many of the technical people cross over between stage/musicals/opera, but probably not so much with the performers.

He'll probably like it - _Rent_ is supposed to be based on it, so it will be an interesting take on a known plot.  And Puccini is the only composer who can regularly make me cry.  

I usually introduce people to opera via _Carmen_ - everyone knows at least the Toreador music, and the characters are vivid and interesting.  And then I get to see new variants on it!  Everyone has a different take on Carmen herself, but the two leading men can also be radically different from production to production.


----------



## Pirula

I use the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer and like it very much.  Hopefully you will too.


----------



## momasaurus

JolieS said:


> Here is a rant on seasonal parties and regifting protocols. Nothing wrong with regifting, within limits. So....had a ladies’ lunch with 12 friends on Tuesday. We had drawn names for Secret Santa, and the spending limit was $100. I found what I thought was an excellent gift for my secret friend, on sale, F/W 2017 stock, 50% off. In other words a $200 gift. I was pleased. She however didn’t seem thrilled, so I said to myself, well she can always regift. Little did I know that the gift would turn up at the breakfast gift exchange today for my gym group of 30 ladies where the spending limit was $25-30! When the recipient opened up the package (down to the recycled gift bag) my luncheon friend caught my eye and smiled. I was floored by her cheekiness. What do you think? Did she overstep regifting protocol?


Wow. Very poor form.


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Jack (and I'm just gonna call him by his name, darn it, it's not like he's not out there already) started modeling when he was little, and then it progressed...commercials when he was 7 or 8, lots of auditions. He's always loved the agent who runs the film/tv department affiliated with his agency (love her!), he had to audition for her separately and she started sending him and he did pretty well. He always wanted to play guitar, so he started at 6, and then I figured he might as well learn to sing. He doesn't get stage fright, the only thing that makes him nervous is a really big callback. He MUCH prefers performing in front of strangers (as opposed to, say, my husband!) but he's getting better about it because he's starting to feel that he's good. The acting stuff is fun for him, he has so many big auditions that could be life changing so he just has to relax and enjoy the process. One of his very best friends is doing incredibly well (we are waiting for Jaden to come home from promoting his film) and he loves being there for his friend because although it's very exciting, it can be a bit lonely. A lot of his socializing is online, or via FaceTime. That's why he did a bunch of  theater, too - the rehearsals are good socializing.
> 
> DS2 has no interest whatsoever in acting or singing. I quote, "mom, I don't even want to want to sing". He plays drums and keys and some bass, but he also plays chess and basketball and wants to try crew next year. He sees how hard his brother works, and the obligations and the training and the social issues he's had to deal with, etc. I make sure that DS2 gets extra private time with me and my husband, too.
> 
> Yes!! Back to Austria! We can't wait. I made dinner reservations for most nights, including DHs birthday and New Year's Eve....I think we're set. One restaurant we are supposed to meet somewhere to take snowmobiles to the restaurant. Another we'll walk under Oberlech (which is a village up the mountain) going through tunnels to get to the restaurant. We are All packed as far as ski gear except for some reason the long underwear disappears EVERY year! Oh, and I need extra cell phone chargers because the cold makes your battery drain and I want to get DH a good pair of goggles.
> 
> Hahah! Yeah, but I think I'm supposed to call like News 12 or Newsday?
> 
> LOL!!! And that is what's next for us. He is starting to learn opera. His main voice teacher is doing a workshop in February for La Boheme and then later that week we are going with her to see it. I've never actually seen an opera and that's supposed to be a good first one?
> 
> 
> Fingers AND toes crossed!!! [emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]


"I don't even want to want to sing" is my favorite expression EVER!!! Please give DS2 a giant hug from me. He must be hilarious.
Boheme is a great first opera, especially if you see the iconic Zeffirelli production at the Met. It's sturdy, like a really successful Broadway show, and they can just plug in different singers and conductors. It's basically Rent in Italian.

I love the idea of arriving at a restaurant by snowmobile. *My* DS has been complaining about the cold and wants to move someplace warm. I suggested he take up some winter sports - particularly snowmobiling because he loves cars and motors - and he said the equivalent of "I don't even want to want to be out in the cold." LOLOL


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> Hamburg:  http://www.staatsoper-hamburg.de/de/spielplan/stueck.php?AuffNr=146358
> 
> Assuming this is the same production as before, they stage Wotan as an egotistical movie director who is trying to order his little stick figures around and they just keep misbehaving.  I found it a newly insightful way of looking at the character.  Then in the last act it's a really chilling portrayal of the Valkyrie as psychotic little girls in a broken-down orphanage.  If you think about it, they're stuck in eternal virginal adolescence, trained to revel in war and death, pretty much abandoned by their mother and used by their father to puff himself up (and gather warriors for his oncoming armageddon).  Not exactly conducive to a healthy personality profile.
> 
> I find _DW_ the easiest of Wagner's operas, really:  It's short (by Wagnerian standards), has a zippy plot, good characters and memorable music.  _Siegfried_ can be fun, but really the dragon is the best part, and _Götterdammerung_ is just a depressing slog waiting to see how much of the stage they set on fire.  (The last Cycle I saw they just washed the stage with ripply red light and I was outraged - "I sat through 15 hours of gods acting like morons for this?  I demand eyebrow-scorching for the first three rows!")  And we will not discuss _Parsifal_ and _Lohengrin_.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, that will be an interesting new field!  I imagine many of the technical people cross over between stage/musicals/opera, but probably not so much with the performers.
> 
> He'll probably like it - _Rent_ is supposed to be based on it, so it will be an interesting take on a known plot.  And Puccini is the only composer who can regularly make me cry.
> 
> I usually introduce people to opera via _Carmen_ - everyone knows at least the Toreador music, and the characters are vivid and interesting.  And then I get to see new variants on it!  Everyone has a different take on Carmen herself, but the two leading men can also be radically different from production to production.


I LOL'ed at your demands for fire at the end of Götterdämmerung!! Heck yes. Some reward is in order for the tired audience. I love Tannhäuser and Meistersinger, though (my medieval fascination). And Tristan. I have finally figured out where to nap in Act Two.
Claus Guth is a really interesting director who hasn't come to the US, I think. Aber Matthias Goerne ist kein Wotan. LMK how it is!!!


----------



## FizzyWater

momasaurus said:


> I LOL'ed at your demands for fire at the end of Götterdämmerung!! Heck yes. Some reward is in order for the tired audience. I love Tannhäuser and Meistersinger, though (my medieval fascination). And Tristan. I have finally figured out where to nap in Act Two.
> Claus Guth is a really interesting director who hasn't come to the US, I think. Aber Matthias Goerne ist kein Wotan. LMK how it is!!!



(I have to admit I've never seen Tannhäuser, Meistersinger or Tristan.)  I quite like Der Fliegende Holländer though the staging was more memorable than the music.  

Greer Grimsley ist für mich immer Wotan:  http://greergrimsley.com/?q=media-gallery/lightbox/20/130


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> (I have to admit I've never seen Tannhäuser, Meistersinger or Tristan.)  I quite like Der Fliegende Holländer though the staging was more memorable than the music.
> 
> Greer Grimsley ist für mich immer Wotan:  http://greergrimsley.com/?q=media-gallery/lightbox/20/130


I am going to PM you, so we don't hijack this thread into opera! LOL. Anyone who wants to join in opera talk please PM me!!


----------



## MSO13

i just read 200 posts to catch up and still no idea where to jump in. 

I’m about to make coffee so I’ll weigh in on the machine conversation, i’m a huge fan of manual machines. I had a Nespresso for a week and returned it for a Breville manual. I love it, I can pull perfect shots and I love how fresh it is. It has a built in grinder and I can use that to make fresh ground pour overs for a group. Now they are all touch screen and fancy but they still make my manual Barista station. I like the flexibility of serving whatever I’m in the mood for. I’ve started working on my latte art as I love presentation skills. I even asked DH for latte bowls for the holidays.  

I know Nespresso is convenient but I didn’t love the pods or the frother. I keep a few different La Colombe beans on hand but my go to is their Nizza roast. I’m limiting dairy and learned that steaming almond milk is harder than skim but it’s fun practicing. 

I’ll post on my closet organization next week when work finally slows down!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And the regifting the nice gift at a 25 dollar gift exchange was crappy.


----------



## JolieS

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And the regifting the nice gift at a 25 dollar gift exchange was crappy.


DH advises next time if I draw her name to give her Kant’s Critique of Pure Reason in the original German. LOL


----------



## cafecreme15

JolieS said:


> DH advises next time if I draw her name to give her Kant’s Critique of Pure Reason in the original German. LOL



Or a book from Emily Post


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Good call.

I don’t know who recommended squalane oil but I just ordered some of that along with another pure serum with a combination of oils (c, e, some matrixyl 3000 something or other) that gets high ratings.  So thanks for the tip, whoever recommended squalane oil!  I have no idea how much amazon reviews are to be trusted but I choose to try some concentrated oils as serums since I can’t say I can see any difference with the host of current skincare products from Paula’s Choice I’ve been using six months (and I’ve been using her products off and on for 7 years, somehow just believing in the brand being trustworthy and a good value, no BS). 

I’ve actually never found any skincare product to do anything.  I have pretty normal skin, and I guess pretty ‘good’ skin, but I’m 38 and want to start combatting aging of course, so I want to get whatever works best.  But all my retinol A and various serums from Paula’s Choice seem to do squat diddly, and I went on a 2 year Japanese/Asian skincare kick and that did nothing either, but I don’t know at this point if it’s a good thing to see nothing because at least I don’t see signs of aging getting worse.  Maybe freezing my skin in time is the best I can hope for?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh I love that.  (Emily post book) I really heartily chuckled at that one!~


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> Or a book from Emily Post


Even better!


----------



## Genie27

I’m getting accustomed to the JC boots. Thicker socks help, and I had my production guy drill an extra hole on the lowest ankle strap to tighten the boot at the ankle for a more secure fit so it doesn’t hang off my forefoot. That gives me very painful shin splints that take forever to heal.

Here they are with my new to me grey C cashmere cardigan and comfy Friday pants. I need to add some colour to this outfit, and I have just the thing wrapped up under the tree.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

FizzyWater said:


> Ha, my first opera was the Queen of Spades:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Queen_of_Spades_(opera)  Affairs, gambling, manslaughter, suicides...  I was eight.



Lucky! I love it. 
My first opera was Lenin in October. I’m not joking


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Joannadyne said:


> Cross your fingers for me, folks! We've been trying to get the vacant apartment next door. It's the nicest unit in my building (which is still not saying much because it's an old building), but it's twice as large as our current unit (which, again, not saying much because we live in a shoebox!). If we get it, it'll be a huge improvement in our quality of life.



JoannaD, I’m crossing whatever I can cross and hope that you will let us know the results as I don’t want to spend a long time with my body parts crossed, I’m not a young person any more.
As for your underwear. Who could expect that some guy would see it? No one. So, be always prepared! (I sound annoying already, I know)

I have a question. Can anyone speak/write in Japanese? I want to order this amazing set of creams/emulsion etc. on a Japanese site. They are extremely exclusive and only send a limited amount per person per year. Also, they are only efficient if used as a complex (at least, according to their description).
Anyway, they have an English version of the site until you are trying to order. The order should be in Japanese  How?! And if you decide to contact their costumer service, you can do it but only after you get registered .... in Japanese  Is anyone able to help? Merci


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> I’m getting accustomed to the JC boots. Thicker socks help, and I had my production guy drill an extra hole on the lowest ankle strap to tighten the boot at the ankle for a more secure fit so it doesn’t hang off my forefoot. That gives me very painful shin splints that take forever to heal.
> 
> Here they are with my new to me grey C cashmere cardigan and comfy Friday pants. I need to add some colour to this outfit, and I have just the thing wrapped up under the tree.
> View attachment 3908450



Great look!  I like the luxe of a monochrome outfit.  Love the boots with pants.


----------



## prepster

JolieS said:


> DH advises next time if I draw her name to give her Kant’s Critique of Pure Reason in the original German. LOL



Lololol!  With a note, "I knew you'd love this, but if you've already read it, feel free to pass it along."


----------



## Genie27

prepster said:


> Great look!  I like the luxe of a monochrome outfit.  Love the boots with pants.


I always feel it's luxe on other people. Same with brown/beige. Sophisticated colours and I feel a bit dull and shammy (chamois? hahahaha). Maybe it's just my perception - I know I got accustomed to greige as a monochromatic palatte on me.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I’m getting accustomed to the JC boots. Thicker socks help, and I had my production guy drill an extra hole on the lowest ankle strap to tighten the boot at the ankle for a more secure fit so it doesn’t hang off my forefoot. That gives me very painful shin splints that take forever to heal.
> 
> Here they are with my new to me grey C cashmere cardigan and comfy Friday pants. I need to add some colour to this outfit, and I have just the thing wrapped up under the tree.
> View attachment 3908450


You look great in pants. This must be a grey kind of day because I wore grey too, long grey cardigan over silk blouse and grey slacks.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> Have a great time in Austria! Share some pics if you care to.





cafecreme15 said:


> Sounds like it will be a spectacular trip! Please share some pictures and/or stories with us if you are able and don’t mind. I am unfortunately staying put this holiday break for the first time in probably my whole life until I go to Florida for a long weekend in January.



Oh, I definitely will send/post pics! Busy trying to pack, there is soooo much to bring. And the long underwear always seems to disappear. At least the boys are getting big enough so we can share a few things if needed. I am aiming for a few fun tech treats. Check this out:

https://www.outdoortechnology.com/collections/all/products/chips?variant=32888773774

Phone batteries die quickly in the cold (we do bring backups) but if you don't have to ever take your phone out and keep it close to your body it will last much longer. Plus I can connect them and it will serve as a Walkie-Talkie for the four of us as long as we each have cell service. This is huge for me as last year we ran into a problem when DH and I took different slopes and he got injured....and I didn't know where he was....as my phone battery was quickly draining.



katekluet said:


> La Boheme is always a treat , hope you both enjoy....four of us recently went to Turandot  together wearing ...of course ...our Turandot  scarves,,,



Never been! I am so bad....DH and I used to live ACROSS THE STREET from Lincoln Center. Of course we never went!



FizzyWater said:


> Oh, wow, that will be an interesting new field!  I imagine many of the technical people cross over between stage/musicals/opera, but probably not so much with the performers.
> 
> He'll probably like it - _Rent_ is supposed to be based on it, so it will be an interesting take on a known plot.  And Puccini is the only composer who can regularly make me cry.



I think at this point he likes it because his teacher Badiene is very encouraging and enthusiastic. She used to sing opera as well and that's her biggest strength, she retired and does really well teaching most of the kids who are currently on Broadway and a few professionals, AGT contestants, etc.



momasaurus said:


> "I don't even want to want to sing" is my favorite expression EVER!!! Please give DS2 a giant hug from me. He must be hilarious.
> Boheme is a great first opera, especially if you see the iconic Zeffirelli production at the Met. It's sturdy, like a really successful Broadway show, and they can just plug in different singers and conductors. It's basically Rent in Italian.
> 
> I love the idea of arriving at a restaurant by snowmobile. *My* DS has been complaining about the cold and wants to move someplace warm. I suggested he take up some winter sports - particularly snowmobiling because he loves cars and motors - and he said the equivalent of "I don't even want to want to be out in the cold." LOLOL



Yeah, that is SO DS2. He's quite the kid! Right now he wants to be an architect and loves to drag me to open houses and watch HGTV. yes, he's a riot. He will do this thing where he pretends to mishear what you're saying and repeat it back to you with a twist much funnier than what you actually said. He also told me after Jack's last show that he had a nightmare where we made him see another show and he had to write an essay on it. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]

Didn't realize Boheme was like Rent! I figure I'll learn everything at Badiene's workshop beforehand.


----------



## Notorious Pink

JolieS said:


> DH advises next time if I draw her name to give her Kant’s Critique of Pure Reason in the original German. LOL



Good one!!!


----------



## Meta

@cafecreme15 Thanks for sharing that your parents started taking you to shows since you were a toddler.  Neither DH or I are big on arts other than enjoying classical music and visiting art museums when we travel. Then again, neither one of us had that instilled in our lives growing up. Suffice to say, that prompted me to look up shows that are appropriate for our LO and we've bought tix to his very first show, right after Xmas.


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Oh, I definitely will send/post pics! Busy trying to pack, there is soooo much to bring. And the long underwear always seems to disappear. At least the boys are getting big enough so we can share a few things if needed. I am aiming for a few fun tech treats. Check this out:
> 
> https://www.outdoortechnology.com/collections/all/products/chips?variant=32888773774
> 
> Phone batteries die quickly in the cold (we do bring backups) but if you don't have to ever take your phone out and keep it close to your body it will last much longer. Plus I can connect them and it will serve as a Walkie-Talkie for the four of us as long as we each have cell service. This is huge for me as last year we ran into a problem when DH and I took different slopes and he got injured....and I didn't know where he was....as my phone battery was quickly draining.
> 
> 
> 
> Never been! I am so bad....DH and I used to live ACROSS THE STREET from Lincoln Center. Of course we never went!
> 
> 
> 
> I think at this point he likes it because his teacher Badiene is very encouraging and enthusiastic. She used to sing opera as well and that's her biggest strength, she retired and does really well teaching most of the kids who are currently on Broadway and a few professionals, AGT contestants, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is SO DS2. He's quite the kid! Right now he wants to be an architect and loves to drag me to open houses and watch HGTV. yes, he's a riot. He will do this thing where he pretends to mishear what you're saying and repeat it back to you with a twist much funnier than what you actually said. He also told me after Jack's last show that he had a nightmare where we made him see another show and he had to write an essay on it. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Didn't realize Boheme was like Rent! I figure I'll learn everything at Badiene's workshop beforehand.


You thought of everything. That is a cool gadget. Do you take hand warmers, the kind that one activates? I’m not good in the cold, my hands and feet are always cold but I find that if one keeps the core body and neck warm, it makes a huge difference. I am looking forward to your pics. What a fabulous destination. Makes me think of The Sound of Music, one of the greatest films of all time.


----------



## Moirai

For anyone looking for a simple cashmere dress. I ordered this from NM and received it today. It’s camel colored, darker than the pic. It’s a nice weight, not too thin nor too thick, soft and fits nicely. I'm planning to wear under a cardigan or jacket and will probably get it in navy too. It’s NM brand, long-sleeve crewneck cashmere dress and comes in multiple colors.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Moirai said:


> For anyone looking for a simple cashmere dress. I ordered this from NM and received it today. It’s camel colored, darker than the pic. It’s a nice weight, not too thin nor too thick, soft and fits nicely. I'm planning to wear under a cardigan or jacket and will probably get it in navy too. It’s NM brand, long-sleeve crewneck cashmere dress and comes in multiple colors.
> View attachment 3908721



This looks great on you, I love a nice basic piece.  Did you find the fit true to size?


----------



## Moirai

Mrs.Z said:


> This looks great on you, I love a nice basic piece.  Did you find the fit true to size?


Thanks! I'm a size 4 and got the small. I was pleasantly surprised that it worked. The arms are nicely fitted to go under jackets.


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 Thanks for sharing that your parents started taking you to shows since you were a toddler.  Neither DH or I are big on arts other than enjoying classical music and visiting art museums when we travel. Then again, neither one of us had that instilled in our lives growing up. Suffice to say, that prompted me to look up shows that are appropriate for our LO and we've bought tix to his very first show, right after Xmas.


This is excellent news! I'm sure it will be a hit with your little one. What show are you planning to see?



Moirai said:


> For anyone looking for a simple cashmere dress. I ordered this from NM and received it today. It’s camel colored, darker than the pic. It’s a nice weight, not too thin nor too thick, soft and fits nicely. I'm planning to wear under a cardigan or jacket and will probably get it in navy too. It’s NM brand, long-sleeve crewneck cashmere dress and comes in multiple colors.
> View attachment 3908721


Why oh why did did you have to share this gorgeous picture? You look great in the dress and it is SO classic and will go with everything. I recently resisted temptation from ordering a cashmere sweater dress just like this from Bloomingdales, but seeing this picture makes me want it again! But alas, it is not on my "Things I Actually Need" list.  I did recently get a couple of pieces from my list. I've been looking for cute, simple black skirts that come to about the lower thigh with a little flounce on the end to wear with thick, opaque tights (just got a great pair from Commando!). I ordered one from Theory and one from Sandro to compare, and ended up keeping the Theory one since it was a better length. I also ordered one from Loft that was cute; it wasnt want I expected it to be, but it could easily transition from business attire to dressy casual and had cool pattern, so for the crazy cheap price, I kept this one too.
Here is the theory skirt:





Here is the Loft skirt:


----------



## cafecreme15

Darn, can't get the picture of the Theory skirt to load, so here is the link from Bloomingdales. And I don't know why the Loft skirt picture is so big. This is why I always upload pictures from my phone instead of my computer...

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...m_kws=lotamee&spp=1&pn=1|1|1|1&rsid=undefined


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> This is excellent news! I'm sure it will be a hit with your little one. What show are you planning to see?
> 
> 
> Why oh why did did you have to share this gorgeous picture? You look great in the dress and it is SO classic and will go with everything. I recently resisted temptation from ordering a cashmere sweater dress just like this from Bloomingdales, but seeing this picture makes me want it again! But alas, it is not on my "Things I Actually Need" list.  I did recently get a couple of pieces from my list. I've been looking for cute, simple black skirts that come to about the lower thigh with a little flounce on the end to wear with thick, opaque tights (just got a great pair from Commando!). I ordered one from Theory and one from Sandro to compare, and ended up keeping the Theory one since it was a better length. I also ordered one from Loft that was cute; it wasnt want I expected it to be, but it could easily transition from business attire to dressy casual and had cool pattern, so for the crazy cheap price, I kept this one too.
> Here is the theory skirt:
> 
> Here is the Loft skirt:


Hahaha. I didn't expect to like it because I'm so picky. This will give me more options to wear with my long suede boots. I like both skirts, patterned one is fun and interesting and I like the slight flounce of the other one.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Hahaha. I didn't expect to like it because I'm so picky. This will give me more options to wear with my long suede boots. I like both skirts, patterned one is fun and interesting and I like the slight flounce of the other one.


Thanks! And this is the exact reason why I wanted a sweater dress, too! For my otk suede boots. And the one you have from NM is on sale right now! Must step away from the computer....must step away from the computer....


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks! And this is the exact reason why I wanted a sweater dress, too! For my otk suede boots. And the one you have from NM is on sale right now! Must step away from the computer....must step away from the computer....



So which color did you get? [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> I am going to share something so mortifying, it still makes me cringe.
> DH's BFF is in town from Ohio. They've been Friends for 40 years or so now. I really like the guy - he's a good man, and good for my DH. I heartily approve.
> 
> BUT, the last time he visited, I didn't think he had any reason to come over to our place. I though DH was going to meet him somewhere. I was working, so I missed seeing him. Well, I come home that night and DH casually mentions that his friend came over before they headed out together.
> "WHAT?! NOOOOOOOOOO!" I shriek as I jump out of bed and race to the bathroom. I come out, ashen-faced and ask DH, "Did he use the bathroom? DID HE??" DH looks at me, puzzled. "Well, yeah, that's why he came up."
> 
> Ladies, I had washed some underwear the night before and had them hanging on the towel racks. He could NOT have missed seeing them. The worst of it was they weren't nice underwear at all, in fact, they were my most awful granny panties.
> 
> I don't know how I can meet his eyes and not cringe from embarrassment tonight.



I remember reading summaries of some studies about the difference between men and women.   Men could be taken through a maze of underground steam tunnels under a college and could tell the researchers where they were in relationship to buildings at ground level.   Women were totally lost.   

But women would have an interview and after the interview could describe every item on the interviewers desk and describe exactly how they were all arrange.   Men couldn't tell the researchers what was on the desk or in the room.

I think the implication of this is that the man in question probably did not notice anything except the toilet.   And for any woman who has ever been in a bathroom after a man, you have to wonder if they even notice the toilet.   

IMHO he probably just thought you had a lot of towels.  And if it did register as underwear in his brain, he would not have the skills to differentiate between granny panties and a thong.


----------



## Cordeliere

JolieS said:


> Little did I know that the gift would turn up at the breakfast gift exchange today for my gym group of 30 ladies where the spending limit was $25-30! When the recipient opened up the package (down to the recycled gift bag) *my luncheon friend caught my eye and smiled. *I was floored by her cheekiness.



I think she was deliberately hostile.   Her body language made a point of communicating to you that she did not value your gift and she wanted you to know it.   And there is an arrogance to it.   "I so don't value this that I am not even going to be embarrassed about getting busted.   In fact, I am sort of proud of it. I am not going to look away or blush in embarrassment, cause I am not embarrassed.  I am not embarrassed about re-gifting in a way that you find out, but also I am going to regift in a way that says this is worth $30 to me "   

I know that is a really harsh interpretation, but body language communicates things that people are not fully aware of.   It is a dominance move.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> It is a dominance move.



Interesting examination of the nuances here. I wonder what the most graceful response is for something so overt? What would be a response that conveys the lack of acceptance of the dominance move, and asserting ones own position?


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks! And this is the exact reason why I wanted a sweater dress, too! For my otk suede boots. And the one you have from NM is on sale right now! Must step away from the computer....must step away from the computer....


Hopeless. I just ordered the dress in grey.....


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> I use the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer and like it very much.  Hopefully you will too.



I can also recommend but my colour is only matched in high Summer (not that I tan exactly LOL). Their radiant primer used under will also turn the matte(ish) LM TM into a more 'glow' if you need the option for evenings etc or a low key (I hate the word) strobe-effect on the cheeks/bones.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Lucky! I love it.
> My first opera was Lenin in October. I’m not joking



Another 'dragged-along' toIdler here, can't even remember my first but my GM had been an opera singer so opera was just around like all other kinds of music, nothing special was ever made of it.  All kinds of music was playing but there was always music. I was taken to the opera, ballet, rock concert, midnight jazz gig or Isaac Stern playing, whatever whenever, who needs baby sitters?

I can certainly remember the worst opera - it was called _1984_ by Lorin Maazel, with a libretto McClatchy/Meehan. Lepage did the choreography and Maazel conducted. DH (DF as then) took me to the premier. We both decided to leave halfway through. Never done that before or since.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I always feel it's luxe on other people. Same with brown/beige. Sophisticated colours and I feel a bit dull and shammy (chamois? hahahaha). Maybe it's just my perception - I know I got accustomed to greige as a monochromatic palatte on me.



I can empathise. Beige, camel, oatmeal are supposed to look good on me, it looks like porridge tastes without an injection of something else on me. All-black I like, I just go for a dramatic silhouette and different textures.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> This is excellent news! I'm sure it will be a hit with your little one. What show are you planning to see?
> 
> 
> Why oh why did did you have to share this gorgeous picture? You look great in the dress and it is SO classic and will go with everything. I recently resisted temptation from ordering a cashmere sweater dress just like this from Bloomingdales, but seeing this picture makes me want it again! But alas, it is not on my "Things I Actually Need" list.  I did recently get a couple of pieces from my list. I've been looking for cute, simple black skirts that come to about the lower thigh with a little flounce on the end to wear with thick, opaque tights (just got a great pair from Commando!). I ordered one from Theory and one from Sandro to compare, and ended up keeping the Theory one since it was a better length. I also ordered one from Loft that was cute; it wasnt want I expected it to be, but it could easily transition from business attire to dressy casual and had cool pattern, so for the crazy cheap price, I kept this one too.
> Here is the theory skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Loft skirt:



I can see the theory skirt which can be worn with almost anything and liking that little Loft skirt.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Help.....me.....survive.....five.....in-laws......visiting........for.....the....whole......weekend.......


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Help.....me.....survive.....five.....in-laws......visiting........for.....the....whole......weekend.......



I had two come over for a week over the Summer. Go and stay with a friend is my advice.

Example 1.
I don't make breakfast (when I'm cooking lunch and dinner too). Everyone can grab something for themselves. 'She' decided to make breakfast for everyone every morning (which took all morning). I went for a jog until the washing up was done.

Example 2.
DH is a very good and careful driver who knows the roads (narrow and windy and animals constantly crossing including sheep). 'He' constantly drove from the back seat and criticised DH for being too slow and careful. Taking them out to X, Y & Z, nag nag nag from the back.


----------



## papertiger

JolieS said:


> Here is a rant on seasonal parties and regifting protocols. Nothing wrong with regifting, within limits. So....had a ladies’ lunch with 12 friends on Tuesday. We had drawn names for Secret Santa, and the spending limit was $100. I found what I thought was an excellent gift for my secret friend, on sale, F/W 2017 stock, 50% off. In other words a $200 gift. I was pleased. She however didn’t seem thrilled, so I said to myself, well she can always regift. Little did I know that the gift would turn up at the breakfast gift exchange today for my gym group of 30 ladies where the spending limit was $25-30! When the recipient opened up the package (down to the recycled gift bag) my luncheon friend caught my eye and smiled. I was floored by her cheekiness. What do you think? Did she overstep regifting protocol?



Plain rude, secret bullying and passive aggressive IMO. Action point: remember not to bother with any thoughtful gifts for her in future but also work on letting the incident go - life's too short to waste on thinking about people that don't deserve your time or gifts.


----------



## papertiger

No other wardrobe contributions from me. I've resisted the Liska Furs offers from my PS  Although I did buy some very large Georg Jensen, silver and enamel Daisy earrings and a 18K yg/ onyx Andreas Mikkelsen double-ring both of which I love (the ring a bit of an impulse). The ring has matching earrings that are on hold but I'm not so sure...

My Tiffany rg Elephant is back with me. It's been away traveling around the world (NY) for months but I'm not sure they did anything to it at all. Hard to remember what mechanism it had from that long ago, shame I didn't take a pic. I better not lose it, that's all.

Losing my bag has left a strange taste in my mouth, I feel like I don't deserve any more nice things that aren't actually attached to my body.

I wanted a Medor clutch for Christmas, now I'm not so sure.


----------



## JolieS

Genie27 said:


> Interesting examination of the nuances here. I wonder what the most graceful response is for something so overt? What would be a response that conveys the lack of acceptance of the dominance move, and asserting ones own position?



This is tough. I choose to let it go, in the spirit of the season, after venting to all the wonderful tPFers and long-suffering DH. Not worth my psychic energy to do anything more. But going forward I can’t trust her. Too bad because we participate on some great community projects together, I see her at the gym regularly, and our DH’s get along.

I learned long ago that once it leaves your hands, a gift is out of your control. The giftee can do whatever they want with it. Like my sister who put a gifted Hermès bandanna on her dog, or a friend who puts a gifted Hermès cake plate through the dishwasher, or me who regifts expensive baskets of products to the cleaning lady.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> You thought of everything. That is a cool gadget. Do you take hand warmers, the kind that one activates? I’m not good in the cold, my hands and feet are always cold but I find that if one keeps the core body and neck warm, it makes a huge difference. I am looking forward to your pics. What a fabulous destination. Makes me think of The Sound of Music, one of the greatest films of all time.



Oh yes, plenty of handwarmers. And toe warmers too. Actually I still have all of them left from last year, the first time ever it wasn’t cold enough to need them. I also own a heated vest, but it’s too long and doesn’t fit me right so I’m hoping the jacket I invested in last year will be enough. 

I keep watching this to get excited.



American skiers - those tiny narrow little poles along the sides are the actual TRAIL MARKERS. A tiny colored circle on top of a narrow pole. Trail names?! Big easy to read signs???! Ha!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Aw fiddlesticks. It works when I paste it in my browser...




ETA: aha. This works.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> For anyone looking for a simple cashmere dress. I ordered this from NM and received it today. It’s camel colored, darker than the pic. It’s a nice weight, not too thin nor too thick, soft and fits nicely. I'm planning to wear under a cardigan or jacket and will probably get it in navy too. It’s NM brand, long-sleeve crewneck cashmere dress and comes in multiple colors.
> View attachment 3908721



Looks gorgeous on you! Congrats on a great find!



Cordeliere said:


> I think she was deliberately hostile.   Her body language made a point of communicating to you that she did not value your gift and she wanted you to know it.   And there is an arrogance to it.   "I so don't value this that I am not even going to be embarrassed about getting busted.   In fact, I am sort of proud of it. I am not going to look away or blush in embarrassment, cause I am not embarrassed.  I am not embarrassed about re-gifting in a way that you find out, but also I am going to regift in a way that says this is worth $30 to me "
> 
> I know that is a really harsh interpretation, but body language communicates things that people are not fully aware of.   It is a dominance move.



I agree with you.

Although I love how you have chosen to deal with it, Jolie! [emoji173]️



momasaurus said:


> Hopeless. I just ordered the dress in grey.....



That will look awesome on you!



HopelessBagGirl said:


> Help.....me.....survive.....five.....in-laws......visiting........for.....the....whole......weekend.......



GOOD LUCK!!!!!

WeN, which show are you taking the LO to?


----------



## Meta

@cafecreme15 @BBC we're taking LO to The Very Hungry Caterpillar, a story that he knows and enjoys. I like that they prepared a visual story for parents to prep the child, which we will definitely use!

There were other shows as well that I thought would've been nice but they are either sold out or the venue is really far away. Hence, The Very Hungry Caterpillar it is! We'll see how it goes after he attends his first show and perhaps consider more shows thereafter.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Moirai said:


> For anyone looking for a simple cashmere dress. I ordered this from NM and received it today. It’s camel colored, darker than the pic. It’s a nice weight, not too thin nor too thick, soft and fits nicely. I'm planning to wear under a cardigan or jacket and will probably get it in navy too. It’s NM brand, long-sleeve crewneck cashmere dress and comes in multiple colors.
> View attachment 3908721



Moirai, love your dress. And the necklace. 
I bought mine from Nina Ricci


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Moirai, love your dress. And the necklace.
> I bought mine from Nina Ricci
> View attachment 3909007



Love the dress with the oran sandals..


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> Hopeless. I just ordered the dress in grey.....


I hope you like it moma.


papertiger said:


> No other wardrobe contributions from me. I've resisted the Liska Furs offers from my PS  Although I did buy some very large Georg Jensen, silver and enamel Daisy earrings and a 18K yg/ onyx Andreas Mikkelsen double-ring both of which I love (the ring a bit of an impulse). The ring has matching earrings that are on hold but I'm not so sure...
> 
> My Tiffany rg Elephant is back with me. It's been away traveling around the world (NY) for months but I'm not sure they did anything to it at all. Hard to remember what mechanism it had from that long ago, shame I didn't take a pic. I better not lose it, that's all.
> 
> Losing my bag has left a strange taste in my mouth, I feel like I don't deserve any more nice things that aren't actually attached to my body.
> 
> I wanted a Medor clutch for Christmas, now I'm not so sure.


I'm sorry you didn't get your bag back. That stinks. I think Medor fits you well. Why the second thoughts?


BBC said:


> Oh yes, plenty of handwarmers. And toe warmers too. Actually I still have all of them left from last year, the first time ever it wasn’t cold enough to need them. I also own a heated vest, but it’s too long and doesn’t fit me right so I’m hoping the jacket I invested in last year will be enough.
> 
> I keep watching this to get excited.
> 
> 
> 
> American skiers - those tiny narrow little poles along the sides are the actual TRAIL MARKERS. A tiny colored circle on top of a narrow pole. Trail names?! Big easy to read signs???! Ha!



Wow, that's beautiful. Thanks for the video. Will one of you wear a camera on your helmet? My DS had one on when we were at Virgin Gorda The Baths.


Sheikha Latifa said:


> Moirai, love your dress. And the necklace.
> I bought mine from Nina Ricci
> View attachment 3909007


Thanks! You look gorgeous in yours. Love the hair too.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

hotshot said:


> Love the dress with the oran sandals..



Thank you. Actually, they are Oasis, I prefer some heels with dresses. A fancy solution for flat feet and big bunions.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Interesting examination of the nuances here. I wonder what the most graceful response is for something so overt? What would be a response that conveys the lack of acceptance of the dominance move, and asserting ones own position?



IMHO not responding to the smile with a smile back.  A cold look.


----------



## EmileH

MSO, thanks for coffee advice. I ordered the nepresso but not the frother the other day. The frother gets bad reviews. I’ll see how it goes. Will George Clooney deliver it by the way? I’m fully expecting my that. 

We have this frother which is excellent and easy to clean. I’m not sure how good it would be for latte art.

https://www.williams-sonoma.com/m/p...|best|4294967106|1|24||1&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Losing my bag has left a strange taste in my mouth, I feel like I don't deserve any more nice things that aren't actually attached to my body.



  Please don't feel this way.   Of course you deserve more nice things.


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> For anyone looking for a simple cashmere dress. I ordered this from NM and received it today. It’s camel colored, darker than the pic. It’s a nice weight, not too thin nor too thick, soft and fits nicely. I'm planning to wear under a cardigan or jacket and will probably get it in navy too. It’s NM brand, long-sleeve crewneck cashmere dress and comes in multiple colors.
> View attachment 3908721



This fits you beautifully Moirai.  I’m jealous.  I have to buy dresses to fit my hips and to the tailor they all have to go to take everything from the waist up in at least one size.   Same with most pants and all skirts.  I’m not sure but I suspect a sweater dress like this would just never look right even if such alteration is possible.  So I own one sweater dress which fits my hips and is Just Huge everywhere else and must be worn with a belt to pull it together or it’s Frumpville.  Not the least because the larger size is also too long.  To have something fit like this off the hanger:  green with envy.



papertiger said:


> I can also recommend but my colour is only matched in high Summer (not that I tan exactly LOL). Their radiant primer used under will also turn the matte(ish) LM TM into a more 'glow' if you need the option for evenings etc or a low key (I hate the word) strobe-effect on the cheeks/bones.



I’ve been wondering about the radiant primer but haven’t felt it’s needed yet.  One of the things I love best about the LM TM is the dew factor.  At my age (50s) and with my very dry skin dewiness is a big plus.  I’ve been wearing the “Nude” shade but may need to try the lighter “Porcelain” for this Winter.  I’m noting a difference.

And I love the sunscreen factor.  One less step.  Wish the SPF was a little higher, but it will do.  I haven’t left the house without sunscreen since I was 19.

Here I am in bright sun with this stuff.  I think it’s the best thing ever:


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> So which color did you get? [emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23] I have held out so far but have been eyeing the olive...


----------



## Pirula

Pocketbook Pup said:


> MSO, thanks for coffee advice. I ordered the nepresso but not the frother the other day. The frother gets bad reviews. I’ll see how it goes. Will George Clooney deliver it by the way? I’m fully expecting my that.
> 
> We have this frother which is excellent and easy to clean. I’m not sure how good it would be for latte art.
> 
> https://www.williams-sonoma.com/m/p...|best|4294967106|1|24||1&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH



Or Andy Garcia.  Either way.  I’d be happy.  [emoji106][emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Please don't feel this way.   Of course you deserve more nice things.



Quite right, I know it. I don't mean to sound negative. Just little twinges, sometimes take hold. 



Moirai said:


> I hope you like it moma.
> 
> I'm sorry you didn't get your bag back. That stinks. *I think Medor fits you well. Why the second thoughts?*
> 
> Wow, that's beautiful. Thanks for the video. Will one of you wear a camera on your helmet? My DS had one on when we were at Virgin Gorda The Baths.
> 
> Thanks! You look gorgeous in yours. Love the hair too.



I have a Medor reserved to try this week. Just wondering 1. Is it too small (23cm) the old 29 would have been great day or night? 2. Could I trust myself with it and not leave it somewhere!?! 3. Do I need 2 clutches/ or indeed 4 special occasion H bags (this ones I pop though).. I'll try it and report back.


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> This fits you beautifully Moirai.  I’m jealous.  I have to buy dresses to fit my hips and to the tailor they all have to go to take everything from the waist up in at least one size.   Same with most pants and all skirts.  I’m not sure but I suspect a sweater dress like this would just never look right even if such alteration is possible.  So I own one sweater dress which fits my hips and is Just Huge everywhere else and must be worn with a belt to pull it together or it’s Frumpville.  Not the least because the larger size is also too long.  To have something fit like this off the hanger:  green with envy.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been wondering about the radiant primer but haven’t felt it’s needed yet.  One of the things I love best about the LM TM is the dew factor.  At my age (50s) and with my very dry skin dewiness is a big plus.  I’ve been wearing the “Nude” shade but may need to try the lighter “Porcelain” for this Winter.  I’m noting a difference.
> 
> And I love the sunscreen factor.  One less step.  Wish the SPF was a little higher, but it will do.  I haven’t left the house without sunscreen since I was 19.
> 
> Here I am in bright sun with this stuff.  I think it’s the best thing ever:
> 
> View attachment 3909054



Sounds like we have similar colouring. Found the Nude a bit 'beige' for me in the Winter. I did finish the entire large tube so it couldn't have been that off though  just Nars TM in Finland though slightly 'yellow' a bitter match.


----------



## Moirai

Pirula said:


> This fits you beautifully Moirai.  I’m jealous.  I have to buy dresses to fit my hips and to the tailor they all have to go to take everything from the waist up in at least one size.   Same with most pants and all skirts.  I’m not sure but I suspect a sweater dress like this would just never look right even if such alteration is possible.  So I own one sweater dress which fits my hips and is Just Huge everywhere else and must be worn with a belt to pull it together or it’s Frumpville.  Not the least because the larger size is also too long.  To have something fit like this off the hanger:  green with envy.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been wondering about the radiant primer but haven’t felt it’s needed yet.  One of the things I love best about the LM TM is the dew factor.  At my age (50s) and with my very dry skin dewiness is a big plus.  I’ve been wearing the “Nude” shade but may need to try the lighter “Porcelain” for this Winter.  I’m noting a difference.
> 
> And I love the sunscreen factor.  One less step.  Wish the SPF was a little higher, but it will do.  I haven’t left the house without sunscreen since I was 19.
> 
> Here I am in bright sun with this stuff.  I think it’s the best thing ever:
> 
> View attachment 3909054


Thank you Pirula. The dress is pretty forgiving. NM has free shipping and free returns so it made it easy for me to try it. I'm a fanatic when it comes to sunscreen too, at least 30 spf daily, separate from my foundation. 


cafecreme15 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] I have held out so far but have been eyeing the olive...


I support you fully.  Evil laugh here


----------



## Genie27

Moirai, that is gorgeous on you!! And I love the accessories- perfection!

That NM dress looks lovely but I now seem to have collected 5 wool/cashmere sweater dresses for my winter closet - two in this shape and 2 fit n flare.  NM also has a gorgeous red (or black) fit and flare that is a different silhouette. God knows one can’t have enough basic black dresses.

Pirula, I find that when I wash my wool/cashmere dresses, I can re-shape them by blocking carefully, to get a custom fit. I always need to make extra room to hide my mid section. For this type of dress, I would buy to fit the shoulders and then block the rest.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Quite right, I know it. I don't mean to sound negative. Just little twinges, sometimes take hold.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Medor reserved to try this week. Just wondering 1. Is it too small (23cm) the old 29 would have been great day or night? 2. Could I trust myself with it and not leave it somewhere!?! 3. Do I need 2 clutches/ or indeed 4 special occasion H bags (this ones I pop though).. I'll try it and report back.


H replaced it with smaller version? What color? Black with ghw? Clutches look so nice but my problem is that my hands get sweaty and not good for the leather so I tend to stay away and prefer ones with handles or short strap. I see you carrying Alexander McQ which is very cool.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> H replaced it with smaller version? What color? Black with ghw? Clutches look so nice but my problem is that my hands get sweaty and not good for the leather so I tend to stay away and prefer ones with handles or short strap. I see you carrying Alexander McQ which is very cool.



Yes, smaller now. Vert Vertigo, phw


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Moirai, that is gorgeous on you!! And I love the accessories- perfection!
> 
> That NM dress looks lovely but I now seem to have collected 5 wool/cashmere sweater dresses for my winter closet - two in this shape and 2 fit n flare.  NM also has a gorgeous red (or black) fit and flare that is a different silhouette. God knows one can’t have enough basic black dresses.
> 
> Pirula, I find that when I wash my wool/cashmere dresses, I can re-shape them by blocking carefully, to get a custom fit. I always need to make extra room to hide my mid section. For this type of dress, I would buy to fit the shoulders and then block the rest.


Thanks Genie. Great tips!


----------



## cafecreme15

Now that I think of it, I’m pretty sure I have a forest green turtleneck sweater dress in  another closet somewhere. Will have to see if I can scrounge it up somewhere and hope it can serve as a substitute for the NM cashmere dress!


----------



## JolieS

Pirula said:


> This fits you beautifully Moirai.  I’m jealous.  I have to buy dresses to fit my hips and to the tailor they all have to go to take everything from the waist up in at least one size.   Same with most pants and all skirts.  I’m not sure but I suspect a sweater dress like this would just never look right even if such alteration is possible.  So I own one sweater dress which fits my hips and is Just Huge everywhere else and must be worn with a belt to pull it together or it’s Frumpville.  Not the least because the larger size is also too long.  To have something fit like this off the hanger:  green with envy.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been wondering about the radiant primer but haven’t felt it’s needed yet.  One of the things I love best about the LM TM is the dew factor.  At my age (50s) and with my very dry skin dewiness is a big plus.  I’ve been wearing the “Nude” shade but may need to try the lighter “Porcelain” for this Winter.  I’m noting a difference.
> 
> And I love the sunscreen factor.  One less step.  Wish the SPF was a little higher, but it will do.  I haven’t left the house without sunscreen since I was 19.
> 
> Here I am in bright sun with this stuff.  I think it’s the best thing ever:
> 
> View attachment 3909054


Sitting pretty in the Luxembourg Gardens!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I also ordered LM TM in Nude, hope it is not too beige for me.  I’m pretty yellow.
The NARS I got in St. moritz. well let’s see! I can mix them with other sunscreens for extra coverage if the colors are not quite right.

So the day went okay, and even though I got a lot of blank stares and unwilling excuses when i asked for help cooking a meal for everyone (I made 3 dishes, and I just thought it would be nice if there was even more on the table for a dozen people to sit down and eat), the two other adult women eventually got up and helped throw some other dishes together and we had a lovely sit down feast.  Yum.

Now we are heating up the sauna per my 4 year old’s request.

Love the Nina Ricci sweater dress, gorgeous.  I love sweater dresses.  I will be wearing a cotton one tomorrow.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and awesome that you took the high road, JolieS.
And Pirula you have amazing skin and do not look to be in your 50s at all.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai of course I went straight to the neiman Marcus site to see it. It looks amazing on you. But I resisted the urge to buy. I have so many clothes to play with. I need to play with the toys that I have for now.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Now that I think of it, I’m pretty sure I have a forest green turtleneck sweater dress in  another closet somewhere. Will have to see if I can scrounge it up somewhere and hope it can serve as a substitute for the NM cashmere dress!


That's even better. Shopping from your own closet.


----------



## Pirula

Genie27 said:


> Moirai, that is gorgeous on you!! And I love the accessories- perfection!
> 
> That NM dress looks lovely but I now seem to have collected 5 wool/cashmere sweater dresses for my winter closet - two in this shape and 2 fit n flare.  NM also has a gorgeous red (or black) fit and flare that is a different silhouette. God knows one can’t have enough basic black dresses.
> 
> Pirula, I find that when I wash my wool/cashmere dresses, I can re-shape them by blocking carefully, to get a custom fit. I always need to make extra room to hide my mid section. For this type of dress, I would buy to fit the shoulders and then block the rest.



Thanks genie!  Who knew?  I may try this.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I also ordered LM TM in Nude, hope it is not too beige for me.  I’m pretty yellow.
> The NARS I got in St. moritz. well let’s see! I can mix them with other sunscreens for extra coverage if the colors are not quite right.
> 
> So the day went okay, and even though I got a lot of blank stares and unwilling excuses when i asked for help cooking a meal for everyone (I made 3 dishes, and I just thought it would be nice if there was even more on the table for a dozen people to sit down and eat), the two other adult women eventually got up and helped throw some other dishes together and we had a lovely sit down feast.  Yum.
> 
> Now we are heating up the sauna per my 4 year old’s request.
> 
> Love the Nina Ricci sweater dress, gorgeous.  I love sweater dresses.  I will be wearing a cotton one tomorrow.



Good news is it comes in lots of shades, some specifically for pink or yellow undertones.  The “Nude” is supposed to be pretty neutral, so it may work.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and awesome that you took the high road, JolieS.
> And Pirula you have amazing skin and do not look to be in your 50s at all.



Why thank you!  You have made my day darling!  Hell, my week!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Moirai of course I went straight to the neiman Marcus site to see it. It looks amazing on you. But I resisted the urge to buy. I have so many clothes to play with. I need to play with the toys that I have for now.


I would shop in your closet over NM any day 


Pirula said:


> Thanks genie!  Who knew?  I may try this.
> 
> 
> 
> Good news is it comes in lots of shades, some specifically for pink or yellow undertones.  The “Nude” is supposed to be pretty neutral, so it may work.
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you!  You have made my day darling!  Hell, my week!


You always look beautiful in your posts. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Now that I think of it, I’m pretty sure I have a forest green turtleneck sweater dress in  another closet somewhere. Will have to see if I can scrounge it up somewhere and hope it can serve as a substitute for the NM cashmere dress!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Moirai of course I went straight to the neiman Marcus site to see it. It looks amazing on you. But I resisted the urge to buy. I have so many clothes to play with. I need to play with the toys that I have for now.



I am going to shill StyleBook again, as I can tell you at a glance what I have in my closet, by season and type. It has made “fill the gap” buying so easy. And it helps me avoid buying more of the items I don’t use. Since it’s “sorted” I can tell what gets used.


----------



## Genie27

Pirula said:


> Thanks genie!  Who knew?  I may try this.
> 
> 
> 
> Good news is it comes in lots of shades, some specifically for pink or yellow undertones.  The “Nude” is supposed to be pretty neutral, so it may work.
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you!  You have made my day darling!  Hell, my week!


You look gorgeous and glowing in that photo. 

I find these types of dresses (knits) very forgiving, especially if I size up and then allow  the washing process to shrink it all down a bit. 

In fact I’m considering making a “drying /blocking form” cut to my flat proportions from a piece of coreplast, tape the edges so it doesn’t snag. That should help shape the ones that need extra help in some sections.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I would shop in your closet over NM any day
> 
> You always look beautiful in your posts. Keep up the good work.



You are so sweet. [emoji254]



Genie27 said:


> I am going to shill StyleBook again, as I can tell you at a glance what I have in my closet, by season and type. It has made “fill the gap” buying so easy. And it helps me avoid buying more of the items I don’t use. Since it’s “sorted” I can tell what gets used.



Ughh I gave up on this. I threw away my fabric background. It’s too daunting, and cloth isn’t working anymore. I have to organize my outfit photos. 

Truthfully I probably need nothing. Well maybe flat shoes and heat of the summer clothes that look good. That’s it. I think oh it would be fun to try say wider leg pants with a few of my jackets for instance. But do I need another option? Probably not. I have too many options to wear now. I’m never in the position that I do not have something appropriate to wear. More often I’m thinking that I should try to wear a certain piece more. A true sign that I have plenty. 

Except cashmere shawls. I’m craving more. [emoji23]


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so sweet. [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> Ughh I gave up on this. I threw away my fabric background. It’s too daunting, and cloth isn’t working anymore. I have to organize my outfit photos.
> 
> Truthfully I probably need nothing. Well maybe flat shoes and heat of the summer clothes that look good. That’s it. I think oh it would be fun to try say wider leg pants with a few of my jackets for instance. But do I need another option? Probably not. I have too many options to wear now. I’m never in the position that I do not have something appropriate to wear. More often I’m thinking that I should try to wear a certain piece more. A true sign that I have plenty.
> 
> Except cashmere shawls. I’m craving more. [emoji23]


I’m realizing I have a very minimal closet compared to a lot of you ladies. (Except outerwear and impractical shoes - those I have in excess).


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I’m realizing I have a very minimal closet compared to a lot of you ladies. (Except outerwear and impractical shoes - those I have in excess).



Why do we all buy impractical shoes? Oh yeah because they are so pretty. [emoji177]


----------



## Moirai

Genie, the form is a great idea. Would you dry the clothing on it or after it's dry?

The style apps are great tools but I don't have the patience or time to use them. If I like a specific outfit I'm wearing, I take a pic and save it to my ipad. I know it's not organized.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Why do we all buy impractical shoes? Oh yeah because they are so pretty. [emoji177]



I have a closet full of shoes and I continually reach for the same two pairs, because all of my other shoes are useless for walking + cold weather. It is so annoying to see them sitting in the shelf unused.

Also random pet peeve of mine, when people chat up the post office clerks when there is a huge line! Nice that you’re being friendly, but come on now, no one here is interested in your life story! I bet you can all guess where I am right now...hehe


----------



## Genie27

Moirai, I would towel-roll to remove excess water and then place it on the form to dry into the right shape. 

It’s what I do for the scarves and shawls I crochet. For my fine lace scarves I have 200 puns that I use to stretch out intricate shapes and patterns. Like this:
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Genienomore/maia-shawl

Hmm I could even fashion a hanger of sorts and launder more than one at a time. Which is what I do now, as I have limited space to lay things flat to dry.


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> I would shop in your closet over NM any day
> 
> You always look beautiful in your posts. Keep up the good work.





Genie27 said:


> You look gorgeous and glowing in that photo.
> 
> I find these types of dresses (knits) very forgiving, especially if I size up and then allow  the washing process to shrink it all down a bit.
> 
> In fact I’m considering making a “drying /blocking form” cut to my flat proportions from a piece of coreplast, tape the edges so it doesn’t snag. That should help shape the ones that need extra help in some sections.



You are both too kind, thank you.

Genie, I think I was just so happy to be in Paris again.

I am currently in pedi heaven.  Ahhhh....


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Quite right, I know it. I don't mean to sound negative. Just little twinges, sometimes take hold.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Medor reserved to try this week. Just wondering 1. Is it too small (23cm) the old 29 would have been great day or night? 2. Could I trust myself with it and not leave it somewhere!?! 3. Do I need 2 clutches/ or indeed 4 special occasion H bags (this ones I pop though).. I'll try it and report back.



I wonder if the is an electronic tracking device for bags like how you can find your computer if it is lost.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Another 'dragged-along' toIdler here, can't even remember my first but my GM had been an opera singer so opera was just around like all other kinds of music, nothing special was ever made of it.  All kinds of music was playing but there was always music. I was taken to the opera, ballet, rock concert, midnight jazz gig or Isaac Stern playing, whatever whenever, who needs baby sitters?
> 
> I can certainly remember the worst opera - it was called _1984_ by Lorin Maazel, with a libretto McClatchy/Meehan. Lepage did the choreography and Maazel conducted. DH (DF as then) took me to the premier. We both decided to leave halfway through. Never done that before or since.


Maazel was an awful composer, I think, and JD McClatchy - ugh! We all know what became of Lepage and his Machine. You were brave to go at all!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> No other wardrobe contributions from me. I've resisted the Liska Furs offers from my PS  Although I did buy some very large Georg Jensen, silver and enamel Daisy earrings and a 18K yg/ onyx Andreas Mikkelsen double-ring both of which I love (the ring a bit of an impulse). The ring has matching earrings that are on hold but I'm not so sure...
> 
> My Tiffany rg Elephant is back with me. It's been away traveling around the world (NY) for months but I'm not sure they did anything to it at all. Hard to remember what mechanism it had from that long ago, shame I didn't take a pic. I better not lose it, that's all.
> 
> Losing my bag has left a strange taste in my mouth, I feel like I don't deserve any more nice things that aren't actually attached to my body.
> 
> I wanted a Medor clutch for Christmas, now I'm not so sure.


Please take your own advice and go easy on yourself too!!! 
I love G Jensen. Did you say very large???


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> I wonder if the is an electronic tracking device for bags like how you can find your computer if it is lost.


There’s this....
@papertiger 

https://www.thetileapp.com/?utm_campaign=846069592&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=205136945755&utm_term=tile tracker-e&adgroup=41596362125&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxcy7zImP2AIVE7nACh15Lg1wEAAYASAAEgIL6PD_BwE


----------



## Notorious Pink

weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 @BBC we're taking LO to The Very Hungry Caterpillar, a story that he knows and enjoys. I like that they prepared a visual story for parents to prep the child, which we will definitely use!



How wonderful!!! Have fun - let us know how he likes it.



Moirai said:


> Wow, that's beautiful. Thanks for the video. Will one of you wear a camera on your helmet? My DS had one on when we were at Virgin Gorda The Baths.



Yes, the boys have a GoPro Hero 4 they shared last year. My mom is going to get the new 6 for them before we leave and they can share both. Whomever goes skiing with my husband gets the 6 - better videos. Skiing with me the shots will be boring. They're doing 5 days of full day ski school as well, as they both ski better (and longer!) than we do.



cafecreme15 said:


> I have a closet full of shoes and I continually reach for the same two pairs, because all of my other shoes are useless for walking + cold weather. It is so annoying to see them sitting in the shelf unused.
> 
> Also random pet peeve of mine, when people chat up the post office clerks when there is a huge line! Nice that you’re being friendly, but come on now, no one here is interested in your life story! I bet you can all guess where I am right now...hehe



I basically wear my fur boots all winter....it's very limiting. Last year when we went to Austria I remember having no idea what to do about dressing for dinner, as you really do need your boots to go anywhere, but some of the restaurants are very nice/formal. Gotta make 'em work with a dress! I am seriously considering how to make them work with my floor length red lace CH dress I want to wear New Years Eve.....[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]

And YES YES YES I totally agree about post office people!!! I know we're neighbors so I can only guess which one you were at.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I wonder if the is an electronic tracking device for bags like how you can find your computer if it is lost.



If there is there is let me know, that would be great!


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> How wonderful!!! Have fun - let us know how he likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the boys have a GoPro Hero 4 they shared last year. My mom is going to get the new 6 for them before we leave and they can share both. Whomever goes skiing with my husband gets the 6 - better videos. Skiing with me the shots will be boring. They're doing 5 days of full day ski school as well, as they both ski better (and longer!) than we do.
> 
> 
> 
> I basically wear my fur boots all winter....it's very limiting. Last year when we went to Austria I remember having no idea what to do about dressing for dinner, as you really do need your boots to go anywhere, but some of the restaurants are very nice/formal. Gotta make 'em work with a dress! I am seriously considering how to make them work with my floor length red lace CH dress I want to wear New Years Eve.....[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
> 
> And YES YES YES I totally agree about post office people!!! I know we're neighbors so I can only guess which one you were at.



Ha! Are there cloakrooms where you can change out of your boots into heels? And I’m actually in another city at the moment but I have this problem at the home base too! At the the post office is consistent - it is sure to be a patience-trying experience wherever you are!


----------



## millivanilli

Joannadyne said:


> , aka my fat clothes.



sorry have to say it, but:
I love you.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Please take your own advice and go easy on yourself too!!!
> I love G Jensen. Did you say very large???



Thank you, moma, I'll do my best. 

 very large daisies = 43mm/1.7". Ruthenium on silver and enamel petals, so overall quite contemporary, edgy and dark as well as beautiful  and traditional- it's nice to have something from GJ that were actually designed by him. I've never bought clip-on earrings before and the backs have to be tightened. Meanwhile here's a stock pic though sadly you can't tell the size and the middles look a little darker IRL:






Maybe a large silver/onyx grape ring next, I really have caught the GJ bug.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Moirai said:


> I would shop in your closet over NM any day
> .


I'll join you. Give me a shout and I will fly over


----------



## Meta

@Cordeliere @papertiger Interestingly, I just saw an ad for this yesterday, a tracking device for keys. It's small enough that I'd think it would work for bags - putting it in the interior of the bag - pocket/slip pocket/compartment? I can't vouch for it but in looking up the item to share it here, it's apparently one of the best for finding keys by far amongst other competitors from the review I read at Tom's Guide. (If you do look up the review, know that the links on the page are all affiliated links, some of which stores cookies in your browser and all future purchases from the same retailer will generate commission for the owner of the review site. Just thought I'd mention that.)

@BBC Will report back after LO's first show.


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme worse than the post office: chatting in the drive through at Starbucks. If you want to enjoy friendly banter for ten minutes Ruth the barista go inside!!! 

I should really sell all of the pumps that I’m not wearing. But I keep thinking I’ll wear them. I have only bought practical shoes that I’ll wear for the last two years.  And I sold most of my 4 inch heels. 

For most of winter I wear my boots into work and then change my shoes. But it is a pain if you are going to a  restaurant or other place. I guess you just hide your feet under the table. I hate winter.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Moirai, I would towel-roll to remove excess water and then place it on the form to dry into the right shape.
> 
> It’s what I do for the scarves and shawls I crochet. For my fine lace scarves I have 200 puns that I use to stretch out intricate shapes and patterns. Like this:
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/Genienomore/maia-shawl
> 
> Hmm I could even fashion a hanger of sorts and launder more than one at a time. Which is what I do now, as I have limited space to lay things flat to dry.


Great idea. I can't see pics unless I am a registered member.


papertiger said:


> Thank you, moma, I'll do my best.
> 
> very large daisies = 43mm/1.7". Ruthenium on silver and enamel petals, so overall quite contemporary, edgy and dark as well as beautiful  and traditional- it's nice to have something from GJ that were actually designed by him. I've never bought clip-on earrings before and the backs have to be tightened. Meanwhile here's a stock pic though sadly you can't tell the size and the middles look a little darker IRL:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909265
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a large silver/onyx grape ring next, I really have caught the GJ bug.


This is beautiful. Can you post a pic when you wear it?


Sheikha Latifa said:


> I'll join you. Give me a shout and I will fly over


LOL! We must bring wine!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme worse than the post office: chatting in the drive through at Starbucks. If you want to enjoy friendly banter for ten minutes Ruth the barista go inside!!!
> 
> I should really sell all of the pumps that I’m not wearing. But I keep thinking I’ll wear them. I have only bought practical shoes that I’ll wear for the last two years.  And I sold most of my 4 inch heels.
> 
> For most of winter I wear my boots into work and then change my shoes. But it is a pain if you are going to a  restaurant or other place. I guess you just hide your feet under the table. I hate winter.


I have the same dilemma when I go to meetings for work. I'm thinking - wear the practical shoes and change to nicer shoes in the restroom?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Great idea. I can't see pics unless I am a registered member.
> 
> This is beautiful. Can you post a pic when you wear it?
> 
> LOL! We must bring wine!
> 
> I have the same dilemma when I go to meetings for work. I'm thinking - wear the practical shoes and change to nicer shoes in the restroom?



But then what do you do with your boots? I guess of they are short boots and you have a tote you are ok. I’d never put my shoes in my birkin even in a shoe bag. There must be a solution. [emoji848]


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> @Cordeliere @papertiger Interestingly, I just saw an ad for this yesterday, a tracking device for keys. It's small enough that I'd think it would work for bags - putting it in the interior of the bag - pocket/slip pocket/compartment? I can't vouch for it but in looking up the item to share it here, it's apparently one of the best for finding keys by far amongst other competitors from the review I read at Tom's Guide. (If you do look up the review, know that the links on the page are all affiliated links, some of which stores cookies in your browser and all future purchases from the same retailer will generate commission for the owner of the review site. Just thought I'd mention that.)
> 
> @BBC Will report back after LO's first show.



TY *weN*, and thanks for info about the cookies too


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> But then what do you do with your boots? I guess of they are short boots and you have a tote you are ok. I’d never put my shoes in my birkin even in a shoe bag. There must be a solution. [emoji848]


If there's snow I would wear an outfit appropriate with my long black suede boots because they are wet-resistant (I spray them and the soles are synthetic). Without snow or rain, I'm concerned about the salt and dents of uneven concrete on my nicer shoes. I guess wear flats to go from car to building, change inside, and place flats into plastic shoe bag, then into handbag. I'm ok with putting shoes into a plastic bag and then into my B35, actually thought of doing that but I don't like to carry B to work.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Thank you, moma, I'll do my best.
> 
> very large daisies = 43mm/1.7". Ruthenium on silver and enamel petals, so overall quite contemporary, edgy and dark as well as beautiful  and traditional- it's nice to have something from GJ that were actually designed by him. I've never bought clip-on earrings before and the backs have to be tightened. Meanwhile here's a stock pic though sadly you can't tell the size and the middles look a little darker IRL:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909265
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a large silver/onyx grape ring next, I really have caught the GJ bug.


Oooh can't wait to see these on you. Very cool.
OMG: the grape ring - why didn't I think of that? Have been lusting after an H silver ring for index finger, was told my fingers are too fat, LOL. Maybe Danes have bigger hands?


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Oooh can't wait to see these on you. Very cool.
> OMG: the grape ring - why didn't I think of that? Have been lusting after an H silver ring for index finger, was told my fingers are too fat, LOL. Maybe Danes have bigger hands?



Perfect. Stock sizes to a 60. They can special order other sizes. The Large size design will allow the Moonlight Grapes to drape from index to over middle = stunning




https://www.georgjensen.com/en-gb/j...ack-onyx-large/3559020.html?cgid=137#start=36

This is lululot, a Danish blogger with her post from 5 y ago and shows you what the ring looks like:

http://lululot.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/moonlight-grapes-ring.html


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I’m realizing I have a very minimal closet compared to a lot of you ladies. (Except outerwear and impractical shoes - those I have in excess).



If the outfits you post came out of a minimal closet, then you are a magician.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> If the outfits you post came out of a minimal closet, then you are a magician.


 Well, minimal in context. Not the 5 outfit rotation minimal. 

I have about a 2 week rotation of clothes for most seasons. Plus about a week of resting/one offs eg I’m not wearing pants as often as I used to - am in a dress phase. 
I tend to cycle two to three handbags seasonally and mostly wear the same 2-3 season-appropriate shoes most days. That could be considered minimal. 

I’m most happy when I’m using my nice things as I went through a phase of “saving” them, as they were better suited for my imaginary life. My current crop are much more practical and bring me great joy.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Moirai said:


> Thanks! I'm a size 4 and got the small. I was pleasantly surprised that it worked. The arms are nicely fitted to go under jackets.



Thank you! I ordered black and aubergine!


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> If there's snow I would wear an outfit appropriate with my long black suede boots because they are wet-resistant (I spray them and the soles are synthetic). Without snow or rain, I'm concerned about the salt and dents of uneven concrete on my nicer shoes. I guess wear flats to go from car to building, change inside, and place flats into plastic shoe bag, then into handbag. I'm ok with putting shoes into a plastic bag and then into my B35, actually thought of doing that but I don't like to carry B to work.



This is my go-to move for when I have to change shoes. When I was working this summer, I wore my commuter flats to walk/take the subway and kept my heels in a plastic CVS bag in my purse. When I got to work, I would change and stash the flats in a desk drawer.


----------



## Mrs.Z

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Help.....me.....survive.....five.....in-laws......visiting........for.....the....whole......weekend.......



No can do! I would go to a hotel, on the cusp of turning 40 my life is about boundaries! Good luck!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am in a 4 week outfit rotation and you know what I realized is good about that? Much of it is not machine washable (cashmere sweaters or cardigans) so I only hand wash as needed so many times I hang up part or even all of the outfit back up in the closet after wearing, if it isn't dirty.

With small kids in daycare and two school kids to boot, lice and pinworms go around. The eggs live on surfaces for 2-3 weeks.

If there's about 4 weeks between hanging up items back in my closet after them being out in the world, then by the time they rotate back to the front of the line and I touch them again, if there were any microscopic eggs from the last wear on them, they are no longer an issue. Infestation averted in one small way.  

 that's one thing that made me decide not to try to reduce my 30 outfits down to 20 or less. Juuuuust in case. I can feel that the long wait in the closet was a kind of de-lousing/worming process that makes it more okay not to boil everything that's been to the daycare that day because man I am not willing to expose all my clothes to high heat after each wear for hygiene's sake, they would all wear out so fast.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Mrs.Z said:


> No can do! I would go to a hotel, on the cusp of turning 40 my life is about boundaries! Good luck!



I'm only two years from 40 so I should adopt the same policies! Oh well it's almost over:...


----------



## Pirula

Christmas toes!:




Deborah Lippmann’s “Red Silk Boxers”.

I’d read the big trend this year is for forest/holly green toes.  But I went with festive.


----------



## JolieS

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am in a 4 week outfit rotation and you know what I realized is good about that? Much of it is not machine washable (cashmere sweaters or cardigans) so I only hand wash as needed so many times I hang up part or even all of the outfit back up in the closet after wearing, if it isn't dirty.
> 
> With small kids in daycare and two school kids to boot, lice and pinworms go around. The eggs live on surfaces for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> If there's about 4 weeks between hanging up items back in my closet after them being out in the world, then by the time they rotate back to the front of the line and I touch them again, if there were any microscopic eggs from the last wear on them, they are no longer an issue. Infestation averted in one small way.
> 
> that's one thing that made me decide not to try to reduce my 30 outfits down to 20 or less. Juuuuust in case. I can feel that the long wait in the closet was a kind of de-lousing/worming process that makes it more okay not to boil everything that's been to the daycare that day because man I am not willing to expose all my clothes to high heat after each wear for hygiene's sake, they would all wear out so fast.



This falls into the too much info category for me.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai, this is what I was trying to show you for examples of aggressive blocking


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Moirai, this is what I was trying to show you for examples of aggressive blocking


Beautiful colors!


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Moirai, this is what I was trying to show you for examples of aggressive blocking


Wow, this is amazingly intricate. Is this yours?


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Wow, this is amazingly intricate. Is this yours?


Yes I made it. It’s cotton lace weight yarn crocheted on a large (5mm) hook. 

Here is a purple one I made for a girlfriend and the black one is alpaca - it’s giant with 6” fringe. 

And my rainbow blanket. 

I hope it’s ok to share these here. I may have an addiction.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Perfect. Stock sizes to a 60. They can special order other sizes. The Large size design will allow the Moonlight Grapes to drape from index to over middle = stunning
> 
> View attachment 3909374
> 
> 
> https://www.georgjensen.com/en-gb/j...ack-onyx-large/3559020.html?cgid=137#start=36
> 
> This is lululot, a Danish blogger with her post from 5 y ago and shows you what the ring looks like:
> 
> http://lululot.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/moonlight-grapes-ring.html


Super-cool - thanks!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Yes I made it. It’s cotton lace weight yarn crocheted on a large (5mm) hook.
> 
> Here is a purple one I made for a girlfriend and the black one is alpaca - it’s giant with 6” fringe.
> 
> And my rainbow blanket.
> 
> I hope it’s ok to share these here. I may have an addiction.


These are really beautiful!! I used to knit.......But I found it was more fun planning than actually completing a piece.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Yes I made it. It’s cotton lace weight yarn crocheted on a large (5mm) hook.
> 
> Here is a purple one I made for a girlfriend and the black one is alpaca - it’s giant with 6” fringe.
> 
> And my rainbow blanket.
> 
> I hope it’s ok to share these here. I may have an addiction.


I am so impressed. You are very talented. The colors and patterns are beautiful.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Yes I made it. It’s cotton lace weight yarn crocheted on a large (5mm) hook.
> 
> Here is a purple one I made for a girlfriend and the black one is alpaca - it’s giant with 6” fringe.
> 
> And my rainbow blanket.
> 
> I hope it’s ok to share these here. I may have an addiction.


This is amazing Genie! You must have the patience of a saint to be able to knit such intricate pieces.


----------



## Genie27

I took it up two years ago during a really stressful period of my life - it helped calm and soothe my mind. I go through phases when I put it aside and then I get inspired by something - a colour or yarn or a thing that I want to make and then I have to do it.

My rule is to only have 3 projects on the go, max. One long term like a large blanket and then sub projects that I like to complete at a stretch. 

I’ve thing I cannot do is complete a project if I put it aside and it’s too complex - those I have to complete in one go.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pirula said:


> Christmas toes!:
> 
> View attachment 3909462
> 
> 
> Deborah Lippmann’s “Red Silk Boxers”.
> 
> I’d read the big trend this year is for forest/holly green toes.  But I went with festive.



Yay, Pirula! We match! Although mine is an OPI color:




And all this talk of cashmere dresses inspired me to break mine out tonight! I have three - two floor length short sleeve by Michael Kors (one an ombré light peach at the top going to dark bronzy red at the bottom and the other an oatmeal-mocha color) which I used to wear often, and then a knee length, short sleeve turtleneck dress by Loro Piana. The suede details are amazing, but I never break it out. What am I saving it for???

Pardon the mess:




I love the texture:




So even though it was cold I was very cozy and for the first time in a while I felt really goo! Thank you!!! I have to remember to bring this with me....it could do fur boots, I think.


----------



## nicole0612

I have the same toes 




But it's almost impossible to get a photo.


----------



## nicole0612

Papertiger, I can't find the original post to see what happened to your lost bag, but it may be possible it will be found at some point. 
Last year I wanted to buy a couple of nice coats that also had some personality and you helped me with opinions and info, I believe. 
One was a pretty, knee length Gucci coat with ruffles and pearl buttons. It is girly and made me happy, and I had to search to Italy to find it in my size. After wearing it once for a holiday party I did not reach for it again for some reason until a holiday party this year. Then I understood why. I slowly became more sad as I realized it was nowhere in the house. We had photos taken right before leaving that party, and I am only wearing a little dress jacket in those photos; I knew that I took it from the coat check but must have set it down where the photos were taken. I called the place asking if it had turned up, of course it hadn't and even so, it was a year later! They told me where they sent their lost and found, some small charity house, so I called them also because I just wanted to know for sure that it was gone. I was actually happy enough if some woman received my coat from the charity, but I didn't want to drive myself crazy keeping looking for it. They called me back a few days later and said they didn't remember seeing it. 
Then I was at work after a few more days and my husband send me a photo and a "?" caption.
It was my coat!
The manager of the catering company from the party had seen the coat and kept it for someone to claim...and this was a year later! The party venue had called around to everyone they could think of without me asking them to. It was pretty amazing.
So I hope that your bag somehow finds its way home, even if it is a year later. If it is not possible, I hope the beautiful and so cool Medor clutch softens the sadness just a little bit.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I have the same toes
> View attachment 3909561
> 
> View attachment 3909562
> 
> But it's almost impossible to get a photo.



So very sweet.



Genie, that's amazing. Scarf1 they are your colors!


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Yay, Pirula! We match! Although mine is an OPI color:
> 
> View attachment 3909546
> 
> 
> And all this talk of cashmere dresses inspired me to break mine out tonight! I have three - two floor length short sleeve by Michael Kors (one an ombré light peach at the top going to dark bronzy red at the bottom and the other an oatmeal-mocha color) which I used to wear often, and then a knee length, short sleeve turtleneck dress by Loro Piana. The suede details are amazing, but I never break it out. What am I saving it for???
> 
> Pardon the mess:
> 
> View attachment 3909548
> 
> 
> I love the texture:
> 
> View attachment 3909549
> 
> 
> So even though it was cold I was very cozy and for the first time in a while I felt really goo! Thank you!!! I have to remember to bring this with me....it could do fur boots, I think.


You look fantastic! I love the texture of the dress and the whole outfit.  


nicole0612 said:


> Papertiger, I can't find the original post to see what happened to your lost bag, but it may be possible it will be found at some point.
> Last year I wanted to buy a couple of nice coats that also had some personality and you helped me with opinions and info, I believe.
> One was a pretty, knee length Gucci coat with ruffles and pearl buttons. It is girly and made me happy, and I had to search to Italy to find it in my size. After wearing it once for a holiday party I did not reach for it again for some reason until a holiday party this year. Then I understood why. I slowly became more sad as I realized it was nowhere in the house. We had photos taken right before leaving that party, and I am only wearing a little dress jacket in those photos; I knew that I took it from the coat check but must have set it down where the photos were taken. I called the place asking if it had turned up, of course it hadn't and even so, it was a year later! They told me where they sent their lost and found, some small charity house, so I called them also because I just wanted to know for sure that it was gone. I was actually happy enough if some woman received my coat from the charity, but I didn't want to drive myself crazy keeping looking for it. They called me back a few days later and said they didn't remember seeing it.
> Then I was at work after a few more days and my husband send me a photo and a "?" caption.
> It was my coat!
> The manager of the catering company from the party had seen the coat and kept it for someone to claim...and this was a year later! The party venue had called around to everyone they could think of without me asking them to. It was pretty amazing.
> So I hope that your bag somehow finds its way home, even if it is a year later. If it is not possible, I hope the beautiful and so cool Medor clutch softens the sadness just a little bit.


What a lovely story Nicole. Hurrah to getting your coat back!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I want to buy a single serve espresso maker preferably one that is quick and easy and uses pods. Does anyone have any recommendations? Nepresso versus Starbucks versus keurig versus something else? Thanks!



illy is the best I think 
https://www.illy.com/en-us/shop/machines/


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Yes I made it. It’s cotton lace weight yarn crocheted on a large (5mm) hook.
> 
> Here is a purple one I made for a girlfriend and the black one is alpaca - it’s giant with 6” fringe.
> 
> And my rainbow blanket.
> 
> I hope it’s ok to share these here. I may have an addiction.



your work is is fantastic G


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

JolieS said:


> This falls into the too much info category for me.



Sorry guys. I have no filter.  I’ll be less free with the information.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> illy is the best I think
> https://www.illy.com/en-us/shop/machines/



Oh thank you Ari! I’m going to look into this.


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> Papertiger, I can't find the original post to see what happened to your lost bag, but it may be possible it will be found at some point.
> Last year I wanted to buy a couple of nice coats that also had some personality and you helped me with opinions and info, I believe.
> One was a pretty, knee length Gucci coat with ruffles and pearl buttons. It is girly and made me happy, and I had to search to Italy to find it in my size. After wearing it once for a holiday party I did not reach for it again for some reason until a holiday party this year. Then I understood why. I slowly became more sad as I realized it was nowhere in the house. We had photos taken right before leaving that party, and I am only wearing a little dress jacket in those photos; I knew that I took it from the coat check but must have set it down where the photos were taken. I called the place asking if it had turned up, of course it hadn't and even so, it was a year later! They told me where they sent their lost and found, some small charity house, so I called them also because I just wanted to know for sure that it was gone. I was actually happy enough if some woman received my coat from the charity, but I didn't want to drive myself crazy keeping looking for it. They called me back a few days later and said they didn't remember seeing it.
> Then I was at work after a few more days and my husband send me a photo and a "?" caption.
> It was my coat!
> The manager of the catering company from the party had seen the coat and kept it for someone to claim...and this was a year later! The party venue had called around to everyone they could think of without me asking them to. It was pretty amazing.
> So I hope that your bag somehow finds its way home, even if it is a year later. If it is not possible, I hope the beautiful and so cool Medor clutch softens the sadness just a little bit.


What a great story!!!! I just love this.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> This is amazing Genie! You must have the patience of a saint to be able to knit such intricate pieces.


Haha, I am actually quite impatient to finish a piece and get it all blocked out or pieced together as sometimes it’s in a hundred separate pieces or with lace it looks like a limp dishrag until it’s blocked.

Plus I have a giant bag of unfinished projects-


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Yes I made it. It’s cotton lace weight yarn crocheted on a large (5mm) hook.
> 
> Here is a purple one I made for a girlfriend and the black one is alpaca - it’s giant with 6” fringe.
> 
> And my rainbow blanket.
> 
> I hope it’s ok to share these here. I may have an addiction.



Wow - those are amazing!


----------



## Pirula

BBC said:


> Yay, Pirula! We match! Although mine is an OPI color:
> 
> View attachment 3909546
> 
> 
> And all this talk of cashmere dresses inspired me to break mine out tonight! I have three - two floor length short sleeve by Michael Kors (one an ombré light peach at the top going to dark bronzy red at the bottom and the other an oatmeal-mocha color) which I used to wear often, and then a knee length, short sleeve turtleneck dress by Loro Piana. The suede details are amazing, but I never break it out. What am I saving it for???
> 
> Pardon the mess:
> 
> View attachment 3909548
> 
> 
> I love the texture:
> 
> View attachment 3909549
> 
> 
> So even though it was cold I was very cozy and for the first time in a while I felt really goo! Thank you!!! I have to remember to bring this with me....it could do fur boots, I think.





nicole0612 said:


> I have the same toes
> View attachment 3909561
> 
> View attachment 3909562
> 
> But it's almost impossible to get a photo.



Yay!  Sisterhood of the Festive Toes!




Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh thank you Ari! I’m going to look into this.



Agreed.  Illy is the BEST!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So very sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Genie, that's amazing. Scarf1 they are your colors!


Yep!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> Yes I made it. It’s cotton lace weight yarn crocheted on a large (5mm) hook.
> 
> Here is a purple one I made for a girlfriend and the black one is alpaca - it’s giant with 6” fringe.
> 
> And my rainbow blanket.
> 
> I hope it’s ok to share these here. I may have an addiction.



Wow. Your work is amazing!!!



nicole0612 said:


> Papertiger, I can't find the original post to see what happened to your lost bag, but it may be possible it will be found at some point.
> Last year I wanted to buy a couple of nice coats that also had some personality and you helped me with opinions and info, I believe.
> One was a pretty, knee length Gucci coat with ruffles and pearl buttons. It is girly and made me happy, and I had to search to Italy to find it in my size. After wearing it once for a holiday party I did not reach for it again for some reason until a holiday party this year. Then I understood why. I slowly became more sad as I realized it was nowhere in the house. We had photos taken right before leaving that party, and I am only wearing a little dress jacket in those photos; I knew that I took it from the coat check but must have set it down where the photos were taken. I called the place asking if it had turned up, of course it hadn't and even so, it was a year later! They told me where they sent their lost and found, some small charity house, so I called them also because I just wanted to know for sure that it was gone. I was actually happy enough if some woman received my coat from the charity, but I didn't want to drive myself crazy keeping looking for it. They called me back a few days later and said they didn't remember seeing it.
> Then I was at work after a few more days and my husband send me a photo and a "?" caption.
> It was my coat!
> The manager of the catering company from the party had seen the coat and kept it for someone to claim...and this was a year later! The party venue had called around to everyone they could think of without me asking them to. It was pretty amazing.
> So I hope that your bag somehow finds its way home, even if it is a year later. If it is not possible, I hope the beautiful and so cool Medor clutch softens the sadness just a little bit.



What a fabulous story! I'm so glad you got your coat back. How about a pic?


----------



## Genie27

Thank you all for the lovely compliments - I love working with colour and texture and this became a perfect outlet for me. 

@BBC, your sweater dress is gorgeous on you. Hope your vacation helps you recharge and refresh. Skiing and fine dining sounds wonderful.


----------



## Genie27

Nicole, that’s a wonderful story - so glad your coat made its way back to you. 

Papertiger I hope your items are found as well. 

My mom lost her trinity ring and a bracelet- possibly at work. Looked everywhere, called everywhere etc. Over a year later, my dad got his car detailed at a place where they take out the seats to clean with a toothbrush. When he got it back, they had put all the findings in a plastic bag. Mostly faded receipts and tissue paper scraps. He idly went through it before tossing the bag into the trash and in a twist of Kleenex, he found some jewelry. He asked my mum if this was of any value ..... 

St Anthony is my mothers patron saint.


----------



## EmileH

@ari thank you! I just ordered an illy machine. I'll bring the nepresso back. No George Clooney but illy gets better reviews and their capsules are less expensive.


----------



## Joannadyne

So many wonderful conversations and I have no time to catch up and comment! 

JolieS, seriously, wtf is wrong with that person?! I agree with cordie-that was plain aggressive. It's the female equivalent of throwing down the gauntlet. I say you challenge her to a duel! (Still got Hamilton on the brain, haha)

Pirula, you do look amazing!

Cordie, you need to patent your FindMyPurse app idea asap.

WeN84,I hope you and your LO have a fantastic time!

Paper tiger, ooh, very cool earrings! I love the ring, too! 

Sheika, you always look so chic-a! I never thought of the col-shoulder look as a way of camouflaging bat arms. 

Genie, I would love to see some of your knitting/crocheting, you sound pretty skilled! 

Cafecreme and moirai, I am so envious of your figures! You two would make rags look gorgeous! 

BBC, can't wait to hear about your trip! Have a great time!

I'm sure I have accidentally missed excellents comments by others and for that I'm sorry. As it turns out, we got the apartment next door and we're in the middle of a whirlwind unexpected move! I've lived in the same place for almost 20 years now, so this is a huge wonderful change. But now I'm looking at my stuff with a more critical eye and finding that, while I was content to just let things be if they served a purpose, things have gotten run down and I want nice new furniture now for my nice new place! I guess this means no SS scarves for me! (Good thing I'm not blown away by the Samourai cws...) 

Oh, other updates on the kid front: Our poor fish finally died after two more false alarms. I swear, it looked dead as a door nail when I went to retrieve its body but then would squirm away when I touched it! We should've named him Lazarus! 

That was on thanksgiving. I couldn't have thanksgiving ruined and I dreaded telling DS, so we procrastinated. We told him the fish wasn't feeling well and was huddling in his house whoever he said he couldn't see him. Then a week later, I finally told him. He cried so hard, it was heartbreaking. But then he calmed down and I asked if he had any questions. I knew he'd be ok when he asked, "Can we get another fish?" 

Then this morning, I accidentally killed the tooth fairy. DS lost a tooth last night and he put it under his pillow. Well, I fell deeply asleep and forgot to retrieve it and put a buck under his pillow.  So DS wakes up this morning, runs over to me in bed and says the tooth fairy didn't come last night! Then he looks at me a little suspiciously and says, "Mom, im starting to think you're the tooth fairy." Well, it was time for the scales to fall from his eyes. I admitted that that was my secret identity. He took it pretty well and laughed and said, "I can't believe YOU'RE the tooth fairy!" I reminded him that with the last tooth, he wondered why they would need so many kids' teeth. He thought maybe they built their fortresses with them.  Can you imagine if tooth fairies were real and that they were pretty much collecting free building materials in the form of teeth?? If I were a stranger to the fairies and came across their tooth fortress, I think I'd wet myself and run away in terror!

Tomorrow I'm taking DS to Vegas for the sole purpose of needing to spend $50 in airfare to retain my frequent flyer status.  I kind of wish we weren't going because we're so excited about moving but go we must. Can't lose the few perks I have! At least there are three H boutiques there.


----------



## Joannadyne

Genie27 said:


> Yes I made it. It’s cotton lace weight yarn crocheted on a large (5mm) hook.
> 
> Here is a purple one I made for a girlfriend and the black one is alpaca - it’s giant with 6” fringe.
> 
> And my rainbow blanket.
> 
> I hope it’s ok to share these here. I may have an addiction.


Ask and ye shall receive - i hadn't seen your posts when I wrote mine asking to see your work. Oh my gosh, you are amazingly talented, Genie!! So intricate! I have a shawl that a dear friend knit for me a few years ago and it always makes me happy to wear it, knowing how much time it took him to make it for me. I hope your friends appreciate it as I do!


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> So many wonderful conversations and I have no time to catch up and comment!
> 
> JolieS, seriously, wtf is wrong with that person?! I agree with cordie-that was plain aggressive. It's the female equivalent of throwing down the gauntlet. I say you challenge her to a duel! (Still got Hamilton on the brain, haha)
> 
> Pirula, you do look amazing!
> 
> Cordie, you need to patent your FindMyPurse app idea asap.
> 
> WeN84,I hope you and your LO have a fantastic time!
> 
> Paper tiger, ooh, very cool earrings! I love the ring, too!
> 
> Sheika, you always look so chic-a! I never thought of the col-shoulder look as a way of camouflaging bat arms.
> 
> Genie, I would love to see some of your knitting/crocheting, you sound pretty skilled!
> 
> Cafecreme and moirai, I am so envious of your figures! You two would make rags look gorgeous!
> 
> BBC, can't wait to hear about your trip! Have a great time!
> 
> I'm sure I have accidentally missed excellents comments by others and for that I'm sorry. As it turns out, we got the apartment next door and we're in the middle of a whirlwind unexpected move! I've lived in the same place for almost 20 years now, so this is a huge wonderful change. But now I'm looking at my stuff with a more critical eye and finding that, while I was content to just let things be if they served a purpose, things have gotten run down and I want nice new furniture now for my nice new place! I guess this means no SS scarves for me! (Good thing I'm not blown away by the Samourai cws...)
> 
> Oh, other updates on the kid front: Our poor fish finally died after two more false alarms. I swear, it looked dead as a door nail when I went to retrieve its body but then would squirm away when I touched it! We should've named him Lazarus!
> 
> That was on thanksgiving. I couldn't have thanksgiving ruined and I dreaded telling DS, so we procrastinated. We told him the fish wasn't feeling well and was huddling in his house whoever he said he couldn't see him. Then a week later, I finally told him. He cried so hard, it was heartbreaking. But then he calmed down and I asked if he had any questions. I knew he'd be ok when he asked, "Can we get another fish?"
> 
> Then this morning, I accidentally killed the tooth fairy. DS lost a tooth last night and he put it under his pillow. Well, I fell deeply asleep and forgot to retrieve it and put a buck under his pillow.  So DS wakes up this morning, runs over to me in bed and says the tooth fairy didn't come last night! Then he looks at me a little suspiciously and says, "Mom, im starting to think you're the tooth fairy." Well, it was time for the scales to fall from his eyes. I admitted that that was my secret identity. He took it pretty well and laughed and said, "I can't believe YOU'RE the tooth fairy!" I reminded him that with the last tooth, he wondered why they would need so many kids' teeth. He thought maybe they built their fortresses with them.  Can you imagine if tooth fairies were real and that they were pretty much collecting free building materials in the form of teeth?? If I were a stranger to the fairies and came across their tooth fortress, I think I'd wet myself and run away in terror!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm taking DS to Vegas for the sole purpose of needing to spend $50 in airfare to retain my frequent flyer status.  I kind of wish we weren't going because we're so excited about moving but go we must. Can't lose the few perks I have! At least there are three H boutiques there.



Major congrats on getting the bigger apartment next door!  While moving is never easy, moving next door is as good as it gets.


----------



## gracekelly

Joannadyne said:


> So many wonderful conversations and I have no time to catch up and comment!
> 
> JolieS, seriously, wtf is wrong with that person?! I agree with cordie-that was plain aggressive. It's the female equivalent of throwing down the gauntlet. I say you challenge her to a duel! (Still got Hamilton on the brain, haha)
> 
> Pirula, you do look amazing!
> 
> Cordie, you need to patent your FindMyPurse app idea asap.
> 
> WeN84,I hope you and your LO have a fantastic time!
> 
> Paper tiger, ooh, very cool earrings! I love the ring, too!
> 
> Sheika, you always look so chic-a! I never thought of the col-shoulder look as a way of camouflaging bat arms.
> 
> Genie, I would love to see some of your knitting/crocheting, you sound pretty skilled!
> 
> Cafecreme and moirai, I am so envious of your figures! You two would make rags look gorgeous!
> 
> BBC, can't wait to hear about your trip! Have a great time!
> 
> I'm sure I have accidentally missed excellents comments by others and for that I'm sorry. As it turns out, we got the apartment next door and we're in the middle of a whirlwind unexpected move! I've lived in the same place for almost 20 years now, so this is a huge wonderful change. But now I'm looking at my stuff with a more critical eye and finding that, while I was content to just let things be if they served a purpose, things have gotten run down and I want nice new furniture now for my nice new place! I guess this means no SS scarves for me! (Good thing I'm not blown away by the Samourai cws...)
> 
> Oh, other updates on the kid front: Our poor fish finally died after two more false alarms. I swear, it looked dead as a door nail when I went to retrieve its body but then would squirm away when I touched it! We should've named him Lazarus!
> 
> That was on thanksgiving. I couldn't have thanksgiving ruined and I dreaded telling DS, so we procrastinated. We told him the fish wasn't feeling well and was huddling in his house whoever he said he couldn't see him. Then a week later, I finally told him. He cried so hard, it was heartbreaking. But then he calmed down and I asked if he had any questions. I knew he'd be ok when he asked, "Can we get another fish?"
> 
> Then this morning, I accidentally killed the tooth fairy. DS lost a tooth last night and he put it under his pillow. Well, I fell deeply asleep and forgot to retrieve it and put a buck under his pillow.  So DS wakes up this morning, runs over to me in bed and says the tooth fairy didn't come last night! Then he looks at me a little suspiciously and says, "Mom, im starting to think you're the tooth fairy." Well, it was time for the scales to fall from his eyes. I admitted that that was my secret identity. He took it pretty well and laughed and said, "I can't believe YOU'RE the tooth fairy!" I reminded him that with the last tooth, he wondered why they would need so many kids' teeth. He thought maybe they built their fortresses with them.  Can you imagine if tooth fairies were real and that they were pretty much collecting free building materials in the form of teeth?? If I were a stranger to the fairies and came across their tooth fortress, I think I'd wet myself and run away in terror!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm taking DS to Vegas for the sole purpose of needing to spend $50 in airfare to retain my frequent flyer status.  I kind of wish we weren't going because we're so excited about moving but go we must. Can't lose the few perks I have! At least there are three H boutiques there.



I'm sorry, but you are not the Tooth Fairy.  Better tell your son ASAP!  This is the Tooth Fairy!!


----------



## Joannadyne

gracekelly said:


> I'm sorry, but you are not the Tooth Fairy.  Better tell your son ASAP!  This is the Tooth Fairy!!


 Omg this cracked me up so much! I'll have to show DS when he gets home.


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> Major congrats on getting the bigger apartment next door!  While moving is never easy, moving next door is as good as it gets.


This is so true. DH said, in a panic, when I told him we were suddenly moving, "What? I'll need to pick up moving boxes!" I looked at him and said, "Whatever for? It's not even 20 feet away! We can carry everything over - that's less trouble and time than packing a box and then unpacking it a few minutes later!"

The only problem is we have four steps to go down to get into the new place. I know, I know, I should'nt be complaining about four little steps. But we have a piano and that will be a beeyatch to move.

I've already moved my closet and DH's. He didn't know I had done that, so he was a bit annoyed when he showered at our old place and had to go to new place to get dressed. He's been dragging his feet on the move so I figured I gotta do what I gotta do to motivate the man. Ooh, I should move the coffee pot. That oughta do it. Or get me killed.


----------



## Meta

Congrats on getting the apt, @Joannadyne! New fish for new apt?  And we'll see if you cave in to the SS18 silks!  

Happy shopping at H in Vegas!


----------



## Genie27

Congratulations Joanna!! Oh a new apartment next door is my dream. Especially in my building as that is the best unit. Fingers crossed my neighbor thinks of moving in a couple of months and I would grab it in a heartbeat. 

Most likely  I’m going to have to look elsewhere in the neighbourhood.


----------



## Moirai

Joannadyne said:


> So many wonderful conversations and I have no time to catch up and comment!
> 
> JolieS, seriously, wtf is wrong with that person?! I agree with cordie-that was plain aggressive. It's the female equivalent of throwing down the gauntlet. I say you challenge her to a duel! (Still got Hamilton on the brain, haha)
> 
> Pirula, you do look amazing!
> 
> Cordie, you need to patent your FindMyPurse app idea asap.
> 
> WeN84,I hope you and your LO have a fantastic time!
> 
> Paper tiger, ooh, very cool earrings! I love the ring, too!
> 
> Sheika, you always look so chic-a! I never thought of the col-shoulder look as a way of camouflaging bat arms.
> 
> Genie, I would love to see some of your knitting/crocheting, you sound pretty skilled!
> 
> Cafecreme and moirai, I am so envious of your figures! You two would make rags look gorgeous!
> 
> BBC, can't wait to hear about your trip! Have a great time!
> 
> I'm sure I have accidentally missed excellents comments by others and for that I'm sorry. As it turns out, we got the apartment next door and we're in the middle of a whirlwind unexpected move! I've lived in the same place for almost 20 years now, so this is a huge wonderful change. But now I'm looking at my stuff with a more critical eye and finding that, while I was content to just let things be if they served a purpose, things have gotten run down and I want nice new furniture now for my nice new place! I guess this means no SS scarves for me! (Good thing I'm not blown away by the Samourai cws...)
> 
> Oh, other updates on the kid front: Our poor fish finally died after two more false alarms. I swear, it looked dead as a door nail when I went to retrieve its body but then would squirm away when I touched it! We should've named him Lazarus!
> 
> That was on thanksgiving. I couldn't have thanksgiving ruined and I dreaded telling DS, so we procrastinated. We told him the fish wasn't feeling well and was huddling in his house whoever he said he couldn't see him. Then a week later, I finally told him. He cried so hard, it was heartbreaking. But then he calmed down and I asked if he had any questions. I knew he'd be ok when he asked, "Can we get another fish?"
> 
> Then this morning, I accidentally killed the tooth fairy. DS lost a tooth last night and he put it under his pillow. Well, I fell deeply asleep and forgot to retrieve it and put a buck under his pillow.  So DS wakes up this morning, runs over to me in bed and says the tooth fairy didn't come last night! Then he looks at me a little suspiciously and says, "Mom, im starting to think you're the tooth fairy." Well, it was time for the scales to fall from his eyes. I admitted that that was my secret identity. He took it pretty well and laughed and said, "I can't believe YOU'RE the tooth fairy!" I reminded him that with the last tooth, he wondered why they would need so many kids' teeth. He thought maybe they built their fortresses with them.  Can you imagine if tooth fairies were real and that they were pretty much collecting free building materials in the form of teeth?? If I were a stranger to the fairies and came across their tooth fortress, I think I'd wet myself and run away in terror!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm taking DS to Vegas for the sole purpose of needing to spend $50 in airfare to retain my frequent flyer status.  I kind of wish we weren't going because we're so excited about moving but go we must. Can't lose the few perks I have! At least there are three H boutiques there.


Congrats Joanna!!!  Time to party at your new place !


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Yes I made it. It’s cotton lace weight yarn crocheted on a large (5mm) hook.
> 
> Here is a purple one I made for a girlfriend and the black one is alpaca - it’s giant with 6” fringe.
> 
> And my rainbow blanket.
> 
> I hope it’s ok to share these here. I may have an addiction.


You are so talented!   Wow.  Another skill for eagle to lust for!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Yes I made it. It’s cotton lace weight yarn crocheted on a large (5mm) hook.
> 
> Here is a purple one I made for a girlfriend and the black one is alpaca - it’s giant with 6” fringe.
> 
> And my rainbow blanket.
> 
> I hope it’s ok to share these here. I may have an addiction.


Does a granny square represent each color?   What a clever idea to make a throw out of a swatch-color sheet.


----------



## JolieS

Joannadyne said:


> So many wonderful conversations and I have no time to catch up and comment!
> 
> JolieS, seriously, wtf is wrong with that person?! I agree with cordie-that was plain aggressive. It's the female equivalent of throwing down the gauntlet. I say you challenge her to a duel! (Still got Hamilton on the brain, haha)
> 
> Pirula, you do look amazing!
> 
> Cordie, you need to patent your FindMyPurse app idea asap.
> 
> WeN84,I hope you and your LO have a fantastic time!
> 
> Paper tiger, ooh, very cool earrings! I love the ring, too!
> 
> Sheika, you always look so chic-a! I never thought of the col-shoulder look as a way of camouflaging bat arms.
> 
> Genie, I would love to see some of your knitting/crocheting, you sound pretty skilled!
> 
> Cafecreme and moirai, I am so envious of your figures! You two would make rags look gorgeous!
> 
> BBC, can't wait to hear about your trip! Have a great time!
> 
> I'm sure I have accidentally missed excellents comments by others and for that I'm sorry. As it turns out, we got the apartment next door and we're in the middle of a whirlwind unexpected move! I've lived in the same place for almost 20 years now, so this is a huge wonderful change. But now I'm looking at my stuff with a more critical eye and finding that, while I was content to just let things be if they served a purpose, things have gotten run down and I want nice new furniture now for my nice new place! I guess this means no SS scarves for me! (Good thing I'm not blown away by the Samourai cws...)
> 
> Oh, other updates on the kid front: Our poor fish finally died after two more false alarms. I swear, it looked dead as a door nail when I went to retrieve its body but then would squirm away when I touched it! We should've named him Lazarus!
> 
> That was on thanksgiving. I couldn't have thanksgiving ruined and I dreaded telling DS, so we procrastinated. We told him the fish wasn't feeling well and was huddling in his house whoever he said he couldn't see him. Then a week later, I finally told him. He cried so hard, it was heartbreaking. But then he calmed down and I asked if he had any questions. I knew he'd be ok when he asked, "Can we get another fish?"
> 
> Then this morning, I accidentally killed the tooth fairy. DS lost a tooth last night and he put it under his pillow. Well, I fell deeply asleep and forgot to retrieve it and put a buck under his pillow.  So DS wakes up this morning, runs over to me in bed and says the tooth fairy didn't come last night! Then he looks at me a little suspiciously and says, "Mom, im starting to think you're the tooth fairy." Well, it was time for the scales to fall from his eyes. I admitted that that was my secret identity. He took it pretty well and laughed and said, "I can't believe YOU'RE the tooth fairy!" I reminded him that with the last tooth, he wondered why they would need so many kids' teeth. He thought maybe they built their fortresses with them.  Can you imagine if tooth fairies were real and that they were pretty much collecting free building materials in the form of teeth?? If I were a stranger to the fairies and came across their tooth fortress, I think I'd wet myself and run away in terror!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm taking DS to Vegas for the sole purpose of needing to spend $50 in airfare to retain my frequent flyer status.  I kind of wish we weren't going because we're so excited about moving but go we must. Can't lose the few perks I have! At least there are three H boutiques there.



Marvelous news about your move! Improved quality of life, with minimal inconvenience. Perfect!

Glad also that your DS handled the death of his pet so well, proving children are resilient. Think of your angst wondering how to break it to him, and he took it like a champ.


----------



## Pirula

Congrats on apartment joannadyne!!


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> Does a granny square represent each color?   What a clever idea to make a throw out of a swatch-color sheet.


Yes, my dear eagle, it caught my eye here:
https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2012/11/15/whits-knits-bears-rainbow-blanket/

And I thought it was beautiful. I especially liked the rounded corners and how the white made everything come together. It took me a while but it was worth it - I made it out of a cashmere-merino blend and it lies across my bed for winter.


----------



## klynneann

Genie27 said:


> Yes I made it. It’s cotton lace weight yarn crocheted on a large (5mm) hook.
> 
> Here is a purple one I made for a girlfriend and the black one is alpaca - it’s giant with 6” fringe.
> 
> And my rainbow blanket.
> 
> I hope it’s ok to share these here. I may have an addiction.


These are amazing, Genie!


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> As it turns out, we got the apartment next door and we're in the middle of a whirlwind unexpected move! I've lived in the same place for almost 20 years now, so this is a huge wonderful change. But now I'm looking at my stuff with a more critical eye and finding that, while I was content to just let things be if they served a purpose, things have gotten run down and I want nice new furniture now for my nice new place!



Los Angeles craigslist is the BEST and CHEAPEST furniture store in the whole world.  Avoid upholstered items, but the wood items can't be beat for style.   I still pine for it.


----------



## Cordeliere

First no post appears and then two appear.  Sigh.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Congratulations on getting the apartment, Joanna!!! Best of luck with your easy move!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

FizzyWater said:


> Hamburg:  http://www.staatsoper-hamburg.de/de/spielplan/stueck.php?AuffNr=146358
> 
> Assuming this is the same production as before, they stage Wotan as an egotistical movie director who is trying to order his little stick figures around and they just keep misbehaving.  I found it a newly insightful way of looking at the character.  Then in the last act it's a really chilling portrayal of the Valkyrie as psychotic little girls in a broken-down orphanage.  If you think about it, they're stuck in eternal virginal adolescence, trained to revel in war and death, pretty much abandoned by their mother and used by their father to puff himself up (and gather warriors for his oncoming armageddon).  Not exactly conducive to a healthy personality profile.
> 
> I find _DW_ the easiest of Wagner's operas, really:  It's short (by Wagnerian standards), has a zippy plot, good characters and memorable music.  _Siegfried_ can be fun, but really the dragon is the best part, and _Götterdammerung_ is just a depressing slog waiting to see how much of the stage they set on fire.  (The last Cycle I saw they just washed the stage with ripply red light and I was outraged - "I sat through 15 hours of gods acting like morons for this?  I demand eyebrow-scorching for the first three rows!")  And we will not discuss _Parsifal_ and _Lohengrin_.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, that will be an interesting new field!  I imagine many of the technical people cross over between stage/musicals/opera, but probably not so much with the performers.
> 
> He'll probably like it - _Rent_ is supposed to be based on it, so it will be an interesting take on a known plot.  And Puccini is the only composer who can regularly make me cry.
> 
> I usually introduce people to opera via _Carmen_ - everyone knows at least the Toreador music, and the characters are vivid and interesting.  And then I get to see new variants on it!  Everyone has a different take on Carmen herself, but the two leading men can also be radically different from production to production.


Good for you to see the Ring Cycle or was it the Valkerie?   Really interesting take on the story.   I would love to see it.   We saw just a production of Gotterdamerung at the Kennedy Center (Wash DC) a couple of years ago.  The entire ring cycle was not in production.   I like this last opera b/c of the sense of doom that comes with the story.  I love the Norns.   It's so true to life:  people know better but they screw up any how.   (If Wagner was alive now, would he do a Gotterdamerung based on climate change?  That interpretation could lend itself to the whole stage going up in flames).
 I saw one Ring interpretation on public television maybe a decade ago where the story was conceived as a clash between the old world and the coming industrialized world.  That was ok.  What you saw sounds much more interesting.


----------



## eagle1002us

JolieS said:


> Here is a rant on seasonal parties and regifting protocols. Nothing wrong with regifting, within limits. So....had a ladies’ lunch with 12 friends on Tuesday. We had drawn names for Secret Santa, and the spending limit was $100. I found what I thought was an excellent gift for my secret friend, on sale, F/W 2017 stock, 50% off. In other words a $200 gift. I was pleased. She however didn’t seem thrilled, so I said to myself, well she can always regift. Little did I know that the gift would turn up at the breakfast gift exchange today for my gym group of 30 ladies where the spending limit was $25-30! When the recipient opened up the package (down to the recycled gift bag) my luncheon friend caught my eye and smiled. I was floored by her cheekiness. What do you think? Did she overstep regifting protocol?


Tacky that you would be put in a position where you would be forced to accept with a smile the regifting when you had, it seems reasonable to say, gotten a nice gift for someone.   She must shop the same sales as you do.  Well, that's not surprising among friends who have similar tastes.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very nice shoes. Great buys on sale.
> 
> I tried a bunch of coats at Max Mara including this one. I had a hard time deciding. I bought the shorter wrap coat but this was a close second.   I thought it didn’t quite have the crisp style of Wen84’s VB coat and the wrap coat could be dressed up or down. But I have second guesses myself a few times and thought maybe I should  have bought the other one.


Yeah, buy both and take them home and play around with them.   Then you will really know if one or the other fit into your wardrobe.   It's like buying HS.  Sometimes it is impossible to tell what cw or design will really work until you can see it in daylight, with other colors, etc. etc.


----------



## eagle1002us

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love camel coats!  Like the secondhand one I picked up for thirty euros two weeks ago. I am finding I love full length belted to cover up schlobby outfit with knee high boots, if I am just running out of the house for a quick errand or to the mailbox. BUT it’s a bit of a pain getting in and out of cars to be sure the coat is all the way in before I close the car door.
> 
> Capes I don’t know.  I have a mink one in purple that I find I don’t get much use out of, even though I love it.  I like lightweight ponchos but thick substantial outerwear capes seem great in theory but... I dunno, I like pockets?


I only ask you this b/c I think you posted about eliminating bugs that you or your family are exposed to.  Which is wise.   And the answer to my question probably depends on where you get secondhand stuff.   Here's the question, do you ever worry about bugs that can hitch on to clothing?  I mean, that can happen anywhere these days.   And some bugs are much worse than others.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> Congrats!  Gorgeous shoes!  I love that coat on you.  I have a Loro Piana cashmere coat from ages ago just that length.  It is so easy to pop in and out of cars, and I don’t ever feel like I’m wrestling my coat!


It's probably lightweight, too, right?  And still warm and cozy.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Here are my Jimmy Choo “winter boots”. First day out today on icy pavement and I don’t love them. The tread is not as sticky as I’d like and they’re a half size too big.
> 
> I’m going to call the shoe people and see if they can replace with a better quality rubber sole.
> 
> Plus I hate the height - it’s not flattering unless I wear a shorter skirt/shorts or leggings/tunic.



 I always had problems with mid-calf length boots or ankle boots b/c legs were curvy in the calves.  It's an inherited characteristic.  Doc thinks I am muscular.   Which is possible.   Short story:  between losing weight and getting a few more birthdays, the calves slimmed down.   I am not sure the change is due to losing weight as I was this weight a decade ago and don't remember this happening.  I have read that people lose muscle as they age.   So, I may be on the way to spindly old-lady legs.  That thought keeps me on the stationary bike and lifting small weights.

The ankle length boots that "balanced" full calves were some Frey ankle boots that were open at the top, they were not tapered at all.  They were pull on.  I wore ankle length skirts with the boots and liked the look.   Tapered boots that cut off at the ankle always emphasized the fullness of the calves..  Plus the Frey boots had a small cuff which helped.   .


----------



## eagle1002us

FizzyWater said:


> I'm jealous of those of you with built-in closets.
> 
> My BF and I each have an 80-cm-wide Ikea wardrobe, then we share a shoe tower and I have a shoe/jewelry mirrored cabinet.  I'm pretty pared down right now, mostly because I'm not happy with my weight.  While this year was the year of biting the bullet and spending $ to look good despite my weight, there's only so many things I'm happy in.  But mostly I am, so that's an improvement.
> 
> My BF has the apartment next door which is now full of all my house stuff, and we put in a wall of Ikea PAX.  One 75-cm-wide section is out-of-season coats + luggage, one is office supplies + files, and the other three are my purses/accessories,  special occasion clothes, and "as God is my witness I will fit in this again" clothes.  And after my stuff arrived there are extra boxes and boxes of the last category, even after massive purging.  Next month after Christmas travel all will be organized.  Really.


This has been a remarkable year b/c I've just bought accessories, not clothes.   This is b/c I have keep a lot of my skinny clothes from a decade earlier and I have taken in the waistbands of skirts, sometimes more than once for the same skirt.   It's really amazing to have gone thru a year not getting new jackets, skirts, tops, skirts, or dresses.   I bought fabric and sewed up some stuff but that counts as a hobby to some degree.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> This has been a remarkable year b/c I've just bought accessories, not clothes.   This is b/c I have keep a lot of my skinny clothes from a decade earlier and I have taken in the waistbands of skirts, sometimes more than once for the same skirt.   It's really amazing to have gone thru a year not getting new jackets, skirts, tops, skirts, or dresses.   I bought fabric and sewed up some stuff but that counts as a hobby to some degree.


Good for you, eagle. I need to work on that. Hope you have been well.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> I thought of you, BBC, when we went! I thought, "What if this sparks a passion for the theater for DS like it did for me and like it did for BBC's son? That would be so cool!" But although he really enjoyed the show, he had no interest in peering behind the curtain to see how all this magic was created - I suggested we go to up to the stage to get a better look at the set and see the orchestra pit and he adamantly said, "no, thanks!"
> 
> I did have a little bit of drama before the show. ( Cordie, you will recognize this, but now I have an ending to the story!) Back in April, I was able to get these tickets through an Amex presale and, as a favor, I got two of my friends tickets as well for the same performance. About a month before the show, I run into one of them and tell her that I'm looking forward to seeing the show and that I was going to bring DS instead of DH because of how much DS was loving the cast recording. I told her how much I was looking forward to introducing him to the theater.
> 
> A week later, she sends me an email expressing her dismay over my bringing DS. She was afraid he would ruin the performance for her. She went on to say that considering how very expensive the tickets were, she was uncomfortable with the thought that he might sing along to the show or be otherwise disruptive.
> 
> Believe me, I am a very self-conscious parent. I would be mortified if he was in any way disruptive and wouldn't even consider taking him if I thought he couldn't behave. But I was deeply offended that she felt she could tell me what to do with my own tickets when she wouldn't even HAVE hers without me. I spent almost five hours getting those tickets - that presale was crazy! Honestly, I felt this kind of thing is something she should ***** to her other friends about ("Can you believe Joanne is bringing her KID to Hamilton? My god, what if he farts during the performance or breathes too loudly, heaven forbid????")
> 
> The lesson learned? No good deed goes unpunished. I'm never going to go out of my way to do anything nice for her again. She had also complained when I told her that ticketmaster wouldn't allow me to forward her ticket initially. It was resolved eventually but I've come to the conclusion that she is too high drama maintenance/narcissist for me.
> 
> Well, in the end, I never responded to her email. I was too furious. Fast forward to curtain time: we get to the theater and first of all, there are kids EVERYWHERE. I saw some as young as 5, and just about every row had kids. I get to our seats and there she is, sitting there. I can't quite make myself give her the cut direct, so I say hello and then pretty much focus on my kid. My other friend arrives and she's seated between us so it's now much easier to ignore her. Things are fine, until ... DUN, DUN, DUN .... Halfway through the first act, DS turns to me and whispers that he has to pee! WHAT?! I made him pee just before the show! I have a moment of sheer panic, then I clamp my hand on his knee and command, "YOU HAVE TO HOLD IT!" We are in the middle of the row and getting up is not an option. I was not going to be in a position where she could say/think, "I told you so!" For the rest of the first act, every time a song ends, I repeat "You have to hold it!" Each time I emphasize a different word in that sentence for variety's sake.
> 
> Luckily, DS was a trooper. Someway, somehow, he held it. But his face did get more and more scrunched up as the show continued.
> 
> In the end, there were indeed a few disruptive people in the audience. But none of them were kids. There was the usual man-who-can't-stop-hocking-up-phlegm, the lady-who-laughs-too-loudly-a-half-beat-before-a-joke-lands-because-she's-seen-this-show-a-million-times, and the woman-who-returns-to-her-seat-10-min-after-the-start-of-the-second-act. But the kids were all perfectly and wonderfully behaved. And after the show, they were all starry-eyed.


You are a good mother.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> When I was in CA, we lived one block from the ocean.   When our things were crammed in small closets we did have leather items that grew mold in August because of lack of air circulation and high humidity.   Then I turned our guest bedroom into a walk in closet.   That is when I started with the plastic box thing for shoes.   Because it was 72 degrees year round, we didn't have air conditioning.  Flying bugs would get in the open doors and windows and then spiders would sneak in to feed on the bugs.   I can't tell you how many times I found spider webs in my shoes.  Mega gross.   The plastic boxes put a stop to that.   So I have been using plastic boxes for probably 15 years.  Have never had any problems with stuff in them either being too moist or too dry.   And no, I don't put moisture packs in them.


Possible dumb question of the day?  Do people ever fish at the Ocean's edge and cook it up?   I see people fishing in rivers.  For an ocean, maybe a boat is need to reach the area with the fish?  

That spider story is amazing.  I had no idea the beach ecosystem included spiders.  I'm glad you thought of the plastic box solution.  

 I throw pairs of my not-in-season shoes and boots into Rubbermaid bins.  Like maybe 6 pairs within 1 large bin.  The bin is at most half full so it's easy to lift and has air inside.  That's a variation on your plastic boxes. Twenty years ago  I used to use such boxes but the boxes would crack over time, maybe the quality was poor.


----------



## eagle1002us

FizzyWater said:


> For something long-term like that I'd go with a gorgeous fabric.  Of course, in my case, I have a big stash of beautiful fabric I haven't found a project worthy to sacrifice on, more than I have pretty paper...
> 
> I used to be in a club that did wrapping for a bookstore every Christmas - all donations went to charity.  Obviously wrapping books is pretty straightforward and we all got very speedy at it, but people were welcome to ask us to wrap other gifts, which was a nice creative challenge.
> 
> It was very cool having a well-set-up wrapping station (owned by the bookstore).  It was well organized, with maybe 5 different papers and a few ribbon colors.  That let us give customers a choice, or choose the right pattern size, for instance, without being overwhelmed with options.
> 
> Now since I fly to visit family I wait to wrap things until I'm at my mom's house (hi Customs/TSA!).  So I'm wrapping covertly in 10 minutes on her bed, which is suboptimal.  Also, she's on a mission to use up her hoarded paper, so it's an adventure of what she's dug out of the basement this year.  She says when we use it all up, we can use the reusable gift bags, in a decade or so...


You have a lot of beautiful fabric?  A person after my own heart (and storage).   What was the impetus for acquiring fabric?


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Outfits from this week. I find myself constantly tugging the open front of my tunic sweater together so I solved it by pinning the panels with my Chanel brooch. Second outfit is suede skirt covering leather boots.
> View attachment 3907537


Gorgeous Kelly!   It's just riveting!


----------



## eagle1002us

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Lucky! I love it.
> My first opera was Lenin in October. I’m not joking


Did you like it?   I read a bio of him (I think a new one came out recently) and I was surprised it was so interesting.  He was a real driven guy.   (I like biographies).


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> No other wardrobe contributions from me. I've resisted the Liska Furs offers from my PS  Although I did buy some very large Georg Jensen, silver and enamel Daisy earrings and a 18K yg/ onyx Andreas Mikkelsen double-ring both of which I love (the ring a bit of an impulse). The ring has matching earrings that are on hold but I'm not so sure...
> 
> My Tiffany rg Elephant is back with me. It's been away traveling around the world (NY) for months but I'm not sure they did anything to it at all. Hard to remember what mechanism it had from that long ago, shame I didn't take a pic. I better not lose it, that's all.
> 
> Losing my bag has left a strange taste in my mouth, I feel like I don't deserve any more nice things that aren't actually attached to my body.
> 
> I wanted a Medor clutch for Christmas, now I'm not so sure.


Can we see a pix of the ring?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> @ari thank you! I just ordered an illy machine. I'll bring the nepresso back. No George Clooney but illy gets better reviews and their capsules are less expensive.



Hope you’ll like it. Illy is considered one of the best coffees. I’m surprised that it’s less expensive! On the other hand nespresso has invested in huge marketing campaigns, but to me it always tastes a bit like an instant coffee.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> So many wonderful conversations and I have no time to catch up and comment!
> 
> JolieS, seriously, wtf is wrong with that person?! I agree with cordie-that was plain aggressive. It's the female equivalent of throwing down the gauntlet. I say you challenge her to a duel! (Still got Hamilton on the brain, haha)
> 
> Pirula, you do look amazing!
> 
> Cordie, you need to patent your FindMyPurse app idea asap.
> 
> WeN84,I hope you and your LO have a fantastic time!
> 
> Paper tiger, ooh, very cool earrings! I love the ring, too!
> 
> Sheika, you always look so chic-a! I never thought of the col-shoulder look as a way of camouflaging bat arms.
> 
> Genie, I would love to see some of your knitting/crocheting, you sound pretty skilled!
> 
> Cafecreme and moirai, I am so envious of your figures! You two would make rags look gorgeous!
> 
> BBC, can't wait to hear about your trip! Have a great time!
> 
> I'm sure I have accidentally missed excellents comments by others and for that I'm sorry. As it turns out, we got the apartment next door and we're in the middle of a whirlwind unexpected move! I've lived in the same place for almost 20 years now, so this is a huge wonderful change. But now I'm looking at my stuff with a more critical eye and finding that, while I was content to just let things be if they served a purpose, things have gotten run down and I want nice new furniture now for my nice new place! I guess this means no SS scarves for me! (Good thing I'm not blown away by the Samourai cws...)
> 
> Oh, other updates on the kid front: Our poor fish finally died after two more false alarms. I swear, it looked dead as a door nail when I went to retrieve its body but then would squirm away when I touched it! We should've named him Lazarus!
> 
> That was on thanksgiving. I couldn't have thanksgiving ruined and I dreaded telling DS, so we procrastinated. We told him the fish wasn't feeling well and was huddling in his house whoever he said he couldn't see him. Then a week later, I finally told him. He cried so hard, it was heartbreaking. But then he calmed down and I asked if he had any questions. I knew he'd be ok when he asked, "Can we get another fish?"
> 
> Then this morning, I accidentally killed the tooth fairy. DS lost a tooth last night and he put it under his pillow. Well, I fell deeply asleep and forgot to retrieve it and put a buck under his pillow.  So DS wakes up this morning, runs over to me in bed and says the tooth fairy didn't come last night! Then he looks at me a little suspiciously and says, "Mom, im starting to think you're the tooth fairy." Well, it was time for the scales to fall from his eyes. I admitted that that was my secret identity. He took it pretty well and laughed and said, "I can't believe YOU'RE the tooth fairy!" I reminded him that with the last tooth, he wondered why they would need so many kids' teeth. He thought maybe they built their fortresses with them.  Can you imagine if tooth fairies were real and that they were pretty much collecting free building materials in the form of teeth?? If I were a stranger to the fairies and came across their tooth fortress, I think I'd wet myself and run away in terror!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm taking DS to Vegas for the sole purpose of needing to spend $50 in airfare to retain my frequent flyer status.  I kind of wish we weren't going because we're so excited about moving but go we must. Can't lose the few perks I have! At least there are three H boutiques there.


What a cute DS story!    Very imaginative, too, b/c teeth would be fairy-sized loose boulders!


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Good for you, eagle. I need to work on that. Hope you have been well.


Thank you* Moirai*!  This past year was a bit bumpy (aren't they all) but all in all it was fine.   Hope it was good for you, too.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Can we see a pix of the ring?



Absolutely. There're no stock pics so I'll have to take a shot while I'm wearing it, I'll do it soon.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Did you like it?   I read a bio of him (I think a new one came out recently) and I was surprised it was so interesting.  He was a real driven guy.   (I like biographies).



Was it Merridale's _Lenin on a Train_ by any chance?


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Nicole, that’s a wonderful story - so glad your coat made its way back to you.
> 
> Papertiger I hope your items are found as well.
> 
> My mom lost her trinity ring and a bracelet- possibly at work. Looked everywhere, called everywhere etc. Over a year later, my dad got his car detailed at a place where they take out the seats to clean with a toothbrush. When he got it back, they had put all the findings in a plastic bag. Mostly faded receipts and tissue paper scraps. *He idly went through it before tossing the bag into the trash and in a twist of Kleenex, he found some jewelry. He asked my mum if this was of any value ..... *
> 
> *St Anthony is my mothers patron saint.*




That's so wonderful 

Small mercies, at least I found the gate-key to our field (swept under the shoe rack in the hallway). That could have been a whole other drama.


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> So many wonderful conversations and I have no time to catch up and comment!
> 
> JolieS, seriously, wtf is wrong with that person?! I agree with cordie-that was plain aggressive. It's the female equivalent of throwing down the gauntlet. I say you challenge her to a duel! (Still got Hamilton on the brain, haha)
> 
> Pirula, you do look amazing!
> 
> Cordie, you need to patent your FindMyPurse app idea asap.
> 
> WeN84,I hope you and your LO have a fantastic time!
> 
> Paper tiger, ooh, very cool earrings! I love the ring, too!
> 
> Sheika, you always look so chic-a! I never thought of the col-shoulder look as a way of camouflaging bat arms.
> 
> Genie, I would love to see some of your knitting/crocheting, you sound pretty skilled!
> 
> Cafecreme and moirai, I am so envious of your figures! You two would make rags look gorgeous!
> 
> BBC, can't wait to hear about your trip! Have a great time!
> 
> I'm sure I have accidentally missed excellents comments by others and for that I'm sorry. As it turns out, we got the apartment next door and we're in the middle of a whirlwind unexpected move! I've lived in the same place for almost 20 years now, so this is a huge wonderful change. But now I'm looking at my stuff with a more critical eye and finding that, while I was content to just let things be if they served a purpose, things have gotten run down and I want nice new furniture now for my nice new place! I guess this means no SS scarves for me! (Good thing I'm not blown away by the Samourai cws...)
> 
> Oh, other updates on the kid front: Our poor fish finally died after two more false alarms. I swear, it looked dead as a door nail when I went to retrieve its body but then would squirm away when I touched it! We should've named him Lazarus!
> 
> That was on thanksgiving. I couldn't have thanksgiving ruined and I dreaded telling DS, so we procrastinated. We told him the fish wasn't feeling well and was huddling in his house whoever he said he couldn't see him. Then a week later, I finally told him. He cried so hard, it was heartbreaking. But then he calmed down and I asked if he had any questions. I knew he'd be ok when he asked, "Can we get another fish?"
> 
> Then this morning, I accidentally killed the tooth fairy. DS lost a tooth last night and he put it under his pillow. Well, I fell deeply asleep and forgot to retrieve it and put a buck under his pillow.  So DS wakes up this morning, runs over to me in bed and says the tooth fairy didn't come last night! Then he looks at me a little suspiciously and says, "Mom, im starting to think you're the tooth fairy." Well, it was time for the scales to fall from his eyes. I admitted that that was my secret identity. He took it pretty well and laughed and said, "I can't believe YOU'RE the tooth fairy!" I reminded him that with the last tooth, he wondered why they would need so many kids' teeth. He thought maybe they built their fortresses with them.  Can you imagine if tooth fairies were real and that they were pretty much collecting free building materials in the form of teeth?? If I were a stranger to the fairies and came across their tooth fortress, I think I'd wet myself and run away in terror!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm taking DS to Vegas for the sole purpose of needing to spend $50 in airfare to retain my frequent flyer status.  I kind of wish we weren't going because we're so excited about moving but go we must. Can't lose the few perks I have! At least there are three H boutiques there.



You are such a lovely mummy  

Congratulations on your new apartment and have fun in Vegas woohoo


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Yay, Pirula! We match! Although mine is an OPI color:
> 
> View attachment 3909546
> 
> 
> And all this talk of cashmere dresses inspired me to break mine out tonight! I have three - two floor length short sleeve by Michael Kors (one an ombré light peach at the top going to dark bronzy red at the bottom and the other an oatmeal-mocha color) which I used to wear often, and then a knee length, short sleeve turtleneck dress by Loro Piana. The suede details are amazing, but I never break it out. What am I saving it for???
> 
> Pardon the mess:
> 
> View attachment 3909548
> 
> 
> I love the texture:
> 
> View attachment 3909549
> 
> 
> So even though it was cold I was very cozy and for the first time in a while I felt really goo! Thank you!!! I have to remember to bring this with me....it could do fur boots, I think.



You look fantastic. The whole outfit  

Seriously, what mess? 

I can see I'm going to have to wear one of my cashmere sweater dresses tomorrow (or even tonight). we're stating a whole craze right here.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> Possible dumb question of the day?  Do people ever fish at the Ocean's edge and cook it up?   I see people fishing in rivers.  For an ocean, maybe a boat is need to reach the area with the fish?



In CA I never saw anyone fishing from the beach.   I never saw anyone fishing period.   Here in FL, there are barrier islands along the shore.   People fish in what are called intercostal water ways between the mainland edge and the barrier islands.   This has areas of vegetation for the fish to hide in.  In FL, people take their fishing seriously.   Lots of people have boats.   And there are small commercial fleets.    In the whole 25 years I lived in CA, I did not know anyone who had a boat.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Hope you’ll like it. Illy is considered one of the best coffees. I’m surprised that it’s less expensive! On the other hand nespresso has invested in huge marketing campaigns, but to me it always tastes a bit like an instant coffee.


Ari, nice to see you here! Hope you will join us more often. I love your style.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Gorgeous Kelly!   It's just riveting!





eagle1002us said:


> Thank you* Moirai*!  This past year was a bit bumpy (aren't they all) but all in all it was fine.   Hope it was good for you, too.


Thank you eagle. BBK is my first H bag and the only one I really wanted but of course it never really ends there, hahaha.
Doing good, thanks! Here's to a better new year


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> Good for you to see the Ring Cycle or was it the Valkerie?   Really interesting take on the story.   I would love to see it.   We saw just a production of Gotterdamerung at the Kennedy Center (Wash DC) a couple of years ago.  The entire ring cycle was not in production.   I like this last opera b/c of the sense of doom that comes with the story.  I love the Norns.   It's so true to life:  people know better but they screw up any how.   (If Wagner was alive now, would he do a Gotterdamerung based on climate change?  That interpretation could lend itself to the whole stage going up in flames).
> I saw one Ring interpretation on public television maybe a decade ago where the story was conceived as a clash between the old world and the coming industrialized world.  That was ok.  What you saw sounds much more interesting.


That's the awesome and legendary 1976 production, by Patrice Chéreau and Pierre Boulez. I think I'll watch it again as 2017 draws to a close. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Joannadyne

Thanks so much for all your good wishes, everyone! We aren't all moved over yet but DS and I slept in the new place last night. We don't have any furniture yet for his room so I made it fun by pitching our camping tent and putting our sofa bed mattress in it. But pitching that tent triggered camping ptsd - all these dead bugs parts came showering down, so of course I had to vacuum it up, and then I noticed how dusty/grimy it was so then I had to wipe it down with Clorox wipes ... it was like that children's book "If you give a mouse a cookie," where one thing leads to another. But DS was so excited to sleep in the tent in his room. I think maybe I don't need to buy him any furniture after all, haha! Here he is, snug as a bug in a rug:


Last night, as we were settling in to sleep, DH cane over to say goodnight to us. I felt very much like how I imagine Tim Burton and Helena Bonham Carter must feel with their houses next door to each other.


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> In CA I never saw anyone fishing from the beach.   I never saw anyone fishing period.   Here in FL, there are barrier islands along the shore.   People fish in what are called intercostal water ways between the mainland edge and the barrier islands.   This has areas of vegetation for the fish to hide in.  In FL, people take their fishing seriously.   Lots of people have boats.   And there are small commercial fleets.    In the whole 25 years I lived in CA, I did not know anyone who had a boat.



I have seen lots of people fishing on piers here. Ive always assumed they eat the fish they catch. I don't know what kinds of fish, though, and they always looked rather small to me. I don't know anyone with a boat. Or I would badger them to take me out in it.


----------



## Joannadyne

gracekelly said:


> I'm sorry, but you are not the Tooth Fairy.  Better tell your son ASAP!  This is the Tooth Fairy!!


Thank you, GK, we watched this last night and DS loved it! We both laughed so hard. Good family film and it was nice to see Julie Andrews again.


----------



## Joannadyne

Also, I'm joining the holiday toes club! You can't quite see it but I used a glitter polish.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Was it Merridale's _Lenin on a Train_ by any chance?


I bet it was.   If it wasn't, you have clued me into reading b/c of the excellent review.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I bet it was.   If it wasn't, you have clued me into reading b/c of the excellent review.



Was that Simon Montefiore's review? I fear he was slightly over generous (I like his work a lot) but def worth reading in this centenary year of the 1917 Revolution. 

Strange H hasn't done a commemorative scarf to mark the occasion ha ha .  at my own jokes now.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> *Thank you eagle. BBK is my first H bag and the only one I really wanted but of course it never really ends there, hahaha.*
> Doing good, thanks! Here's to a better new year



He he, that's what I said 2009! But a BBK is a fantastic start of one and only. Meanwhile... 9 H bags later...

Here's to a fantastic year to you and all XX


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> I have seen lots of people fishing on piers here. Ive always assumed they eat the fish they catch. I don't know what kinds of fish, though, and they always looked rather small to me. I don't know anyone with a boat. Or I would badger them to take me out in it.



People fish from our beach. They use their little boats if they have one  or from the shore at high tide.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

eagle1002us said:


> Did you like it?   I read a bio of him (I think a new one came out recently) and I was surprised it was so interesting.  He was a real driven guy.   (I like biographies).



I was 8 and the opera was at the Bolshoi theatre. You cannot imagine that, the absurdity of Lenin singing his speech to workers
It must be different for you. I had to leave through all this. In my childhood, everything was named after Lenin, dedicated to his birthday, monuments and portraits everywhere, all children were not just children but “Lenin’s grandchildren”. I was taken to see his dead body when I was 7 (and that was a huge honour). Lenin could easily be the first word that I said. That is why I hate all memorabilia from the communist regime.   
When my daughter asked me who Lenin was, I seriously cried. I could never imagine that my children would be living in a country where they don’t know from the first days of their lives what Lenin and communist party are. Actually, I’m crying when typing this


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Oh, Joanna,
Congrats on your move. Is this why we were holding our fingers crossed?


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> You look fantastic. The whole outfit
> 
> Seriously, what mess?
> 
> I can see I'm going to have to wear one of my cashmere sweater dresses tomorrow (or even tonight). we're stating a whole craze right here.



Yay! Definitely post a pic, PT. Thanks for the sweet compliment. [emoji8][emoji254] The room itself isn't messy but the shelves are always covered with stuff. [emoji51]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Joannadyne said:


> Thanks so much for all your good wishes, everyone! We aren't all moved over yet but DS and I slept in the new place last night. We don't have any furniture yet for his room so I made it fun by pitching our camping tent and putting our sofa bed mattress in it. But pitching that tent triggered camping ptsd - all these dead bugs parts came showering down, so of course I had to vacuum it up, and then I noticed how dusty/grimy it was so then I had to wipe it down with Clorox wipes ... it was like that children's book "If you give a mouse a cookie," where one thing leads to another. But DS was so excited to sleep in the tent in his room. I think maybe I don't need to buy him any furniture after all, haha! Here he is, snug as a bug in a rug:
> View attachment 3910498
> 
> Last night, as we were settling in to sleep, DH cane over to say goodnight to us. I felt very much like how I imagine Tim Burton and Helena Bonham Carter must feel with their houses next door to each other.



This is awesome! He must have enjoyed it (despite the bug bits!).



papertiger said:


> People fish from our beach. They use their little boats if they have one  or from the shore at high tide.
> 
> View attachment 3910551



Love this pic....especially noticed how the (gorgeous) upturned collar matches the scarf.

Over Thanksgiving weekend we had this "fun" family outing the next morning where we all had to get to Montauk by 7 so we could all go fishing (about 20 people). They drive the boat for about an hour and a half to get to good fishing. FWIW.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> This is awesome! He must have enjoyed it (despite the bug bits!).
> 
> 
> 
> Love this pic....especially noticed how the (gorgeous) upturned collar matches the scarf.
> 
> Over Thanksgiving weekend we had this "fun" family outing the next morning where we all had to get to Montauk by 7 so we could all go fishing (about 20 people). They drive the boat for about an hour and a half to get to good fishing. FWIW.



More fun with pics


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> I can see I'm going to have to wear one of my cashmere sweater dresses tomorrow (or even tonight). we're stating a whole craze right here.


To contribute to the craze:


----------



## Genie27

Ok, how many is too many? I'm dying to buy one more.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> To contribute to the craze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910665


 fab!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sheikha Latifa said:


> To contribute to the craze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910665


Very cute!
I'm wearing a wool dress today also but mine falls into the 'Just short of a potato sack' category… (eileen fisher - super comfy tho!)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cookiefiend said:


> Very cute!
> I'm wearing a wool dress today also but mine falls into the 'Just short of a potato sack' category… (eileen fisher - super comfy tho!)



Too many words - too little photos  Show us 
Mine is not extremely flattering... but it’s Chanel after all ... you know, I cannot give away Chanel just because it’s not figure hugging. And my habibi likes it. So I decided that it’s staying


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BBC said:


> More fun with pics
> 
> View attachment 3910601
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910602



BBC is this real fish in the first photo?!
Wow


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Too many words - too little photos  Show us
> Mine is not extremely flattering... but it’s Chanel after all ... you know, I cannot give away Chanel just because it’s not figure hugging. And my habibi likes it. So I decided that it’s staying



Hahaa! Okay - here’s a picture


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> Thanks so much for all your good wishes, everyone! We aren't all moved over yet but DS and I slept in the new place last night. We don't have any furniture yet for his room so I made it fun by pitching our camping tent and putting our sofa bed mattress in it. But pitching that tent triggered camping ptsd - all these dead bugs parts came showering down, so of course I had to vacuum it up, and then I noticed how dusty/grimy it was so then I had to wipe it down with Clorox wipes ... it was like that children's book "If you give a mouse a cookie," where one thing leads to another. But DS was so excited to sleep in the tent in his room. I think maybe I don't need to buy him any furniture after all, haha! Here he is, snug as a bug in a rug:
> View attachment 3910498
> 
> Last night, as we were settling in to sleep, DH cane over to say goodnight to us. I felt very much like how I imagine Tim Burton and Helena Bonham Carter must feel with their houses next door to each other.


This is so cool!!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Hahaa! Okay - here’s a picture
> View attachment 3910770


Not a sack at all, nice flare to the skirt


----------



## papertiger

Here's the Georg Jensen, Mickelsen double ring I was talking about (onyx/18K matching earrings on hold - thinking about it...)

So hard to take a picture one-handed!


----------



## Joannadyne

papertiger said:


> Here's the Georg Jensen, Mickelsen double ring I was talking about (onyx/18K matching earrings on hold - thinking about it...)
> 
> So hard to take a picture one-handed!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910779


That is a cool ring, PT! Are they cabochons?


----------



## Joannadyne

Cookiefiend said:


> Hahaa! Okay - here’s a picture
> View attachment 3910770


You look amazing - I love the flared skirt


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Not a sack at all, nice flare to the skirt



Thank you - it’s very comfortable! 
(And for once - long enough!)


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> That is a cool ring, PT! *Are they cabochons?*


----------



## Cookiefiend

Joannadyne said:


> You look amazing - I love the flared skirt



Thank you Joannadyne! [emoji253]


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> People fish from our beach. They use their little boats if they have one  or from the shore at high tide.
> 
> View attachment 3910551



Here people who are one step above homelessness live in little boats offshore.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> BBC is this real fish in the first photo?!
> Wow



Yes! The group wound up catching quite a lot. Funny DS2 had no problem baiting his own hook but didn't want to touch the fish and DS1 was the opposite. Afterwards, the crew prepared the fish and then we brought it to a place in Montauk where they cooked some of it ("you hook em we cook em") Delicious! DS2 is very picky but he knows the "rule" that you have to eat at least some of what you catch. 

It's a long story but the cousins who organize this whole thing - the wife writes books on entertaining (Hamptons Entertaining, Palm Beach Entertaining) so everything is done very well. I love them and it is always such a fun treat to be with them! Needless to say, however, I am on top of my hostess gift game.

Sheikha, I love the dress on you! What could be better than coziness in Chanel?! [emoji7]


----------



## gracekelly

Joannadyne said:


> Also, I'm joining the holiday toes club! You can't quite see it but I used a glitter polish.
> View attachment 3910520


I did this yesterday (mani/pedi) in my Christmas red.  Essie Wrapped in Rubies


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I was 8 and the opera was at the Bolshoi theatre. You cannot imagine that, the absurdity of Lenin singing his speech to workers
> It must be different for you. I had to leave through all this. In my childhood, everything was named after Lenin, dedicated to his birthday, monuments and portraits everywhere, all children were not just children but “Lenin’s grandchildren”. I was taken to see his dead body when I was 7 (and that was a huge honour). Lenin could easily be the first word that I said. That is why I hate all memorabilia from the communist regime.
> When my daughter asked me who Lenin was, I seriously cried. I could never imagine that my children would be living in a country where they don’t know from the first days of their lives what Lenin and communist party are. Actually, I’m crying when typing this



16 years ago I was on a train from Berlin to Warnemünde.  I got into a conversation with the young college student who was sitting in front of me with her dog.  I commented that her English was excellent and she told me that when the Russians left East Germany at the reunification, she was about 11 and overnight, the schools stopped teaching the students the mandatory Russian and switched to English.  I innocently asked her what it felt like to have them gone and she looked at me with wide eyes and said "we are free!"  That is a feeling we take for granted in the US and rarely appreciate.  To hear her say this was really quite something and made me stop and think about how lucky we are.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Here's the Georg Jensen, Mickelsen double ring I was talking about (onyx/18K matching earrings on hold - thinking about it...)
> 
> So hard to take a picture one-handed!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910779


That's a double ring?  It's very striking on you, the stones look good color-wise on your hand.    Having stones on either side of the finger, I think that may be a 60s look.  Which is cool. . A while back I got a small Cat's eye and dia ring with that kind of setting, but it's a single ring.  I had never seen that kind of setting before.

 I have some small Cat's eyes that I wear on 2 or 3 fingers.  Really like that stone b/c I wear a lot of olive.   Have you tried on cat's eye chrysoberyl?


----------



## EmileH

Cookiefiend said:


> Hahaa! Okay - here’s a picture
> View attachment 3910770



That doesn’t look like a potato sac. It looks great.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Here people who are one step above homelessness live in little boats offshore.



In London there've always been those that lived on boats generation after generation but now the canals are full of people who have had to move there. I had a French friend who bought a boat and moored it on the river Lee, it was so freezing in the Winter (he lives in Thailand now).


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> That's a double ring?  It's very striking on you, the stones look good color-wise on your hand.    Having stones on either side of the finger, I think that may be a 60s look.  Which is cool. . A while back I got a small Cat's eye and dia ring with that kind of setting, but it's a single ring.  I had never seen that kind of setting before.
> 
> I have some small Cat's eyes that I wear on 2 or 3 fingers.  Really like that stone b/c I wear a lot of olive.   Have you tried on cat's eye chrysoberyl?



Yeas it's a double ring, the shank goes under 2 fingers below. Rock steady and comfortable though - unlike other double rings I've tried. I wear it with a Victorian black coral rg marquise ring on my other hand.

This is the onyx version but the range also comes in tigers eye and blue topaz. The blue topaz/yg was too dressy for everyday and they didn't have the tigers eye in the same ring (but the only stone I liked on the silver/gold cuff). Very typical of Mikkelsen's work.

For colouring the tigers eye would be the most natural for me too but there's more drama in the black. Sort of Deco meets knuckle-duster he he


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

gracekelly said:


> That is a feeling we take for granted in the US and rarely appreciate.  To hear her say this was really quite something and made me stop and think about how lucky we are.


It’s easy to take liberty for granted if you never had it taken from you.
But there is a good side to it too:
You learn how to read between the lines
You are not spoilt by material things like Chanel
You can be chosen to meet American president and the queen of England 
And you develop a weird sense of humour! 
Oh, oh, I forgot. You can be taken to see a dead body without waiting in a line!
Alright, no more politics
PT, lovely ring. I love two finger rings. My goal ring would be Lotus by VCA, but my hints didn’t  work. Not yet


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

And my take on Christmas paedi


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> PT, lovely ring. I love two finger rings. My goal ring would be Lotus by VCA, but my hints didn’t  work. Not yet



Keep trying!! [emoji1374]



Sheikha Latifa said:


> And my take on Christmas paedi
> View attachment 3911187



I love that we are all matching our toes!!!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Cookiefiend said:


> Hahaa! Okay - here’s a picture
> View attachment 3910770


looks fabby!!! love the scarf!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Please.  Let's not talk ANY politics here.   Just because one person makes a political comment, it does not need to be picked up and responded to.   Innocent remarks lead to touchy subjects and things go off the rails quickly.


----------



## cafecreme15

Thanks to everyone for all the inspiration for my next pedicure! I love these metallic Christmas reds for toes. I’m due for one this weekend. Am I the only crazy person who starts thinking about the next color they want the day after a manicure?


----------



## klynneann

I haven't had a mani/pedi in the looongest time.  I don't have time for one before Christmas, but I'm definitely getting one after.  I may still go with holiday red to help keep me feeling cheerful through the first weeks of dreary January when all the decorations come down and everything feels so blah.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Gave myself a manicure yesterday.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I needed to after the horror of the gel nails I got eleven days ago.  It lasted nicely for a few days and then started to lift up.  I peeled them all off yesterday and did my own manicure.  This happened to me in September as well.  I seem to never learn.  I think I just need to do my own twice a week and stop thinking there is a good option for trouble free pretty nails for 3 weeks.  Plus even if I have the full built nails done, when they start growing out, they catch hair in the bottom edge, and I am braiding two little girls’ hair every morning and I cannot stand the feeling of hair catching in my nails lifting up at the bottom near the new growth.
So, yeah, paint em myself I guess.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And yeah I fully agree NO POLITICS.  Not even mentioning in passing specific politicians/administrations. Or their wives.

I, in return,  promise to never remind you guys of the horror of small children and the little parasites they can pick up at daycare and bring home (and turn regular homemaking into an Olympic laundry/vacuuming nightmare for weeks!)    I can complain about that stuff on a mom thread, not a fashion thread.


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Gave myself a manicure yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911334
> 
> I needed to after the horror of the gel nails I got eleven days ago.  It lasted nicely for a few days and then started to lift up.  I peeled them all off yesterday and did my own manicure.  This happened to me in September as well.  I seem to never learn.  I think I just need to do my own twice a week and stop thinking there is a good option for trouble free pretty nails for 3 weeks.  Plus even if I have the full built nails done, when they start growing out, they catch hair in the bottom edge, and I am braiding two little girls’ hair every morning and I cannot stand the feeling of hair catching in my nails lifting up at the bottom near the new growth.
> So, yeah, paint em myself I guess.



Amazing that you are able to do a French manicure on yourself! I can’t even put a regular coat of polish on without it being a mess. I have to get mine done every week to stave off a lifelong nail biting habit, but I can only do regular polish, no gel. I did it once and the removal process absolutely wrecked my nails. They are too thin and weak from all the years of biting. Plus, it maybe lasted a couple of days longer than regular polish does (which is only 3 days chip-free, if I’m lucky). So not worth it for me.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Amazing that you are able to do a French manicure on yourself! I can’t even put a regular coat of polish on without it being a mess. I have to get mine done every week to stave off a lifelong nail biting habit, but I can only do regular polish, no gel. I did it once and the removal process absolutely wrecked my nails. They are too thin and weak from all the years of biting. Plus, it maybe lasted a couple of days longer than regular polish does (which is only 3 days chip-free, if I’m lucky). So not worth it for me.



I get one day chip free with regular and 2-3 days with the shellac or whatever. So yeah, I think I will paint myself.


----------



## Genie27

I don't paint my finger nails as I work with paper, and ended up leaving scratch marks on jobs.  So I only do my toenails, unless I'm going on vacation. I'm well overdue for a pedicure.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I don't paint my finger nails as I work with paper, and ended up leaving scratch marks on jobs.  So I only do my toenails, unless I'm going on vacation. I'm well overdue for a pedicure.



If you do light colors like sheer pinks you should be in the clear for leaving paint scratch marks. Red is by far the most dangerous color for this. 

Luckily where I am manicures are between $10-$15, so it’s no big deal to get one every week.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Amazing that you are able to do a French manicure on yourself! I can’t even put a regular coat of polish on without it being a mess. I have to get mine done every week to stave off a lifelong nail biting habit, but I can only do regular polish, no gel. I did it once and the removal process absolutely wrecked my nails. They are too thin and weak from all the years of biting. Plus, it maybe lasted a couple of days longer than regular polish does (which is only 3 days chip-free, if I’m lucky). So not worth it for me.


I only do regular polish too - the gel and the removal process was too  much for my weak nails. I've been using OPI's Nail Envy and taking a vitamin - Natures Bounty for hair and nails - I really think it's helped. 
I'm inspired too by these fun cheery red toes - took my polish off this morning and will paint them tonight! 
@Sheikha Latifa - that gold scroll! Gorgeous!


----------



## Genie27

I'm wary of most basic nail places hygiene. Should I be? 

I also have an issue with people touching my fingertips and nails - it freaks me out, especially if they want to file my nails. It's tolerable if they have a firm touch, but too delicate/fluttery and I have serious heebie jeebies.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> I'm wary of most basic nail places hygiene. Should I be?
> 
> I also have an issue with people touching my fingertips and nails - it freaks me out, especially if they want to file my nails. It's tolerable if they have a firm touch, but too delicate/fluttery and I have serious heebie jeebies.


Well - I think you should be. I am also wary of that. 
I don't get my finger nails done much - I do it myself. I'll go for a pedicure occasionally (also do it myself), but when I get home I soak a cotton ball in alcohol and douse every nail.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Genie27 said:


> I'm wary of most basic nail places hygiene. Should I be?
> 
> I also have an issue with people touching my fingertips and nails - it freaks me out, especially if they want to file my nails. It's tolerable if they have a firm touch, but too delicate/fluttery and I have serious heebie jeebies.



You just have to find the right "touch" from a manicurist. It is trial & error. As long as the manicurist's
utensils are sterile you shouldn't have a problem. Perhaps a referral from a friend who does have manicures
weekly.
I'm a fan of short, well maintained  & healthy nails. Not a lover of gels for the upkeep & potential nail issues , but
it is a personal choice.


----------



## cafecreme15

I only go to nail places who have a sanitation system in place for their metal tools like cuticle cutters and disposables for things like nail file and buffer. Otherwise I get freaked out too.


----------



## millivanilli

momasaurus said:


> I am going to PM you, so we don't hijack this thread into opera! LOL. Anyone who wants to join in opera talk please PM me!!


here!


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> It’s easy to take liberty for granted if you never had it taken from you.
> But there is a good side to it too:
> You learn how to read between the lines
> You are not spoilt by material things like Chanel
> You can be chosen to meet American president and the queen of England
> And you develop a weird sense of humour!
> Oh, oh, I forgot. You can be taken to see a dead body without waiting in a line!
> Alright, no more politics
> PT, lovely ring. I love two finger rings. My goal ring would be Lotus by VCA, but my hints didn’t  work. Not yet



The VCA Lotus is fabulous! Leave magazine cuttings and make it your screen saver (better still his). 

Hoping he gets the hint for you my darling. 

SL and all cutting edge fashionistas, I'm wearing my cashmere sweater dress. Pics when I get home.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> I'm wary of most basic nail places hygiene. Should I be?
> 
> I also have an issue with people touching my fingertips and nails - it freaks me out, especially if they want to file my nails. It's tolerable if they have a firm touch, but too delicate/fluttery and I have serious heebie jeebies.



I trust my place because I know the owner and because they open a pack of freshly sterilised instruments and disposables in front of me. They also put new plastic cover in the foot basin for each client.
If you worry about their hygiene, you may invest in your own set of instruments, sterilise them and bring with you. And insist that your nail beautician works in thin latex gloves - mine does.


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> The VCA Lotus is fabulous! Leave magazine cuttings and make it your screen saver (better still his).
> 
> Hoping he gets the hint for you my darling.
> 
> SL and all cutting edge fashionistas, I'm wearing my cashmere sweater dress. Pics when I get home.



Love making a screen saver for your partner on items in the "lust category"
I used to put pictures over the toilet seat.. subtle...LOL


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> The VCA Lotus is fabulous! Leave magazine cuttings and make it your screen saver (better still his).
> 
> Hoping he gets the hint for you my darling.
> 
> SL and all cutting edge fashionistas, I'm wearing my cashmere sweater dress. Pics when I get home.



Oh how fabulous it is!!! And how expensive... I love all their between the finger rings. Not a big fan of the standard clover necklaces/bracelets etc. but those rings... A-a-ah (why is my autocorrector changing it to Ahmed?! I meant to express admiration).
Yes, I will start working on the project. After all, it worked for the watches. But honesty I think it will remain my dream. 
Looking forward to seeing your dress. With all this craze, I started thinking about buying a new one. Has anyone checked Chanel for those?
Perhaps we should get back to talking about underwear, that was cheaper


----------



## dharma

Hi everyone! I try to catch up and then get distracted and more pages turn up! Things I remember:
@Sheikha Latifa I suppose it depends on the underwear, if it’s “cheaper”, lol. You do sweater dresses much justice, you look gorgeous! Congrats on your DD’s uni acceptances! We will not find out for my DD until April/May. 
@Cordeliere , I loved reading about your meeting with DH. And your closets. Hope the reorganization is going swimmingly!
@Genie27 , I adore your photos of the crochet work. Beautiful! It reminds me of my Grandmother, she would make intricate lace pillows covers from the finest thread. I still have one that I cherish. Needle work is in my family, DM was a dressmaker, knitter and Great GM was a linen weaver. I never took to knitting and crochet but am an avid sewer and lapsed weaver. I totally understand how a project can transport you. My “thing” was always creating and perfecting tailored jackets. It’s been a while since I had a child but now that she’s grown, I’ve lined up a Chanel dupe pattern ( the Sophia jacket). Hopefully I’ll get to that after the prom dress project. 
@BBC , it sounds like you are having way too much fun in your life!!!  Good for you! Enjoy your vacation!! 
To all the other sweater dress wearers, I think  it was @Moirai , @cafecreme15  and @Cookiefiend , you look fabulous! You are Inspiring me to wear my old H cashmere dress. I never do because it’s a short sleeved  and short. I’m always shivering, so that purchase made no sense. It would work with a jacket but my job is not short dress friendly, so it remains in the drawer. 
And @cafecreme15 , that post office gripe... omg, my pet peeve. Gets me every time. Ugh


----------



## Genie27

dharma said:


> I never do because it’s a short sleeved and short. I’m always shivering, so that purchase made no sense.



Arm warmers and heat tech tights. I’m always overheated so I like being able to decant some layers when required


----------



## papertiger

hotshot said:


> Love making a screen saver for your partner on items in the "lust category"
> I used to put pictures over the toilet seat.. subtle...LOL



Great idea 

For my DH = the fridge door


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> Arm warmers and heat tech tights. I’m always overheated so I like being able to decant some layers when required


Yes on the tights, plus over knee boots would make the bottom half somewhat acceptable depending on the job requirements of the day. The arm warmers, not so much. I have a leather pair that I wear quite a bit and knitted ones from my mom but I don’t think they would work, the dress is cap sleeve. Not a look I would wear with arm warmers. A top layer cardi or jacket would be the way to go. Perhaps I’ll play around this weekend. This thread is very inspiring to shop one’s closet!
I would love to get overheated!!! Lucky you!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> Great idea
> 
> For my DH = the fridge door



Oh, a  very good idea. I’m also thinking of replacing his golf magazines in the bathroom with the VCA catalog with all other pages glued and the right one left and marked. Then, there will be a photo signed “my dream” in Watsapp followed by “oh, I’m sorry, the wrong thread”... A couple of mentions at dinners... My best friend will demonstrate hers... I will accept a couple of offers to do some work saying that “I’m saving for something that is my dream”... And after that he should be left to ripe. Too much pressure is not good either, he must believe that this is his idea. 
Oh, I got excited. A new project! It’s 4 in the morning here and I’m looking for good Lotus photos and prices 
Definitely underwear would be cheaper


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> Great idea
> 
> For my DH = the fridge door



 on the fridge door
The front door, the car door, the pillow on his bed... & other places, too where we can
have fun planting ideas


----------



## papertiger

Here's my cashmere sweater dress of the day. This is one of my favourites, a 6-ply Italian little number. Unfortunately, because it's black some of the detail is lost and you can't see the cool collar but you can just about make-out the leather toggle detail where the front faux-wraps at the side of the waist. It was freezing today, thank heavens for cashmere dresses (this one finishes mid-thigh). .




I had a great day today shopping and then visiting family. I think carrying my Plume always makes me happy.  My shopping for others done, I went over my wishlist and came home with a little 'extra' mink collar from Hockley (perfect for indoors) and instead of the Georg Jensen, Mikkelsen onyx/yg simple stud earrings that went exactly with my ring, I bought the double 3-way tigers eye yg drop earrings for not so much more and from the same range. So they kinda match and if they ever make the onyx/yg in exactly the same way I can really have fun with the combos.  I'll take better pics in daylight.




Off my list came the Medor 23 clutch (sadly too small - it looked like a wallet in my hand - in fact I think I have an H wallet the same size). Great colour though. Still haven't seen the rg 'Punk' chain earrings yet...


----------



## papertiger

hotshot said:


> on the fridge door
> The front door, the car door, the pillow on his bed... & other places, too where we can
> have fun planting ideas



Car steering wheel...


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh, a  very good idea. *I’m also thinking of replacing his golf magazines in the bathroom with the VCA catalog with all other pages glued and the right one left and marked.* Then, there will be a photo signed “my dream” in Watsapp followed by “oh, I’m sorry, the wrong thread”... A couple of mentions at dinners... My best friend will demonstrate hers... I will accept a couple of offers to do some work saying that “I’m saving for something that is my dream”... And after that he should be left to ripe. Too much pressure is not good either, he must believe that this is his idea.
> Oh, I got excited. A new project! It’s 4 in the morning here and I’m looking for good Lotus photos and prices
> Definitely underwear would be cheaper



You mean you haven't done that already? 

Best friend wearing hers, you trying it on, "look darling, isn't is beautiful? asking her where it was bought...perfect, you have my blessing.


----------



## cafecreme15

I prefer to take a slightly more direct approach by texting DBF a picture of the engagement ring I've been eyeing every so often with the subtle caption of "^^THIS ONE!!"


----------



## Genie27

*taking notes*

I’m more accustomed to buying my own bijoux.


----------



## papertiger

BTW, I'm not going to apologise for the mirror ^ coz it's wasn't mine ha ha


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> *taking notes*
> 
> I’m more accustomed to buying my own bijoux.



Me too TBH. A girl can only try


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I prefer to take a slightly more direct approach by texting DBF a picture of the engagement ring I've been eyeing every so often with the subtle caption of "^^THIS ONE!!"



 

You may need to also show him telephone number of strategic SA, store address, an arrow on google maps and set-up his sat-nav


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> You may need to also show him telephone number of strategic SA, store address, an arrow on google maps and set-up his sat-nav



Right! Whenever he makes a face I say “But I’ve done ALL the work for you! You should be grateful” [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I had a great day today shopping and then visiting family. I think carrying my Plume always makes me happy.



I am always interested in the aspect of how bags make people feel.   I am especially interested in hearing more about your experience with your plume.   It seems that people who have plumes love them.   I am a bit perplexed about what makes them so appealing.   What is it about the plume that makes you happy.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> I prefer to take a slightly more direct approach by texting DBF a picture of the engagement ring I've been eyeing every so often with the subtle caption of "^^THIS ONE!!"





Genie27 said:


> *taking notes*
> I’m more accustomed to buying my own bijoux.



DH and I talked about what I wanted in an engagement ring.  Then went shopping together once.   He hates shopping,   After that, I shopped for myself.    Called him and said I found it.   He left work and came and paid for it.    He was very happy to not be bothered with shopping.   

Nothing much has changed in the 27 years of our marriage except now we skip having the one shopping trip together.    Now I just show him pictures on the computer.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I am always interested in the aspect of how bags make people feel.   I am especially interested in hearing more about your experience with your plume.   It seems that people who have plumes love them.   I am a bit perplexed about what makes them so appealing.   What is it about the plume that makes you happy.



It's 'my' green (there are very few colours I like enough to spend serious money on and work with my wardrobe)

Swift feels like velvet

Just the right width (to put real things in like make-up bags and umbrellas)

It's smart but not stuffy

It has no H's or Hermes, Paris on it at all except inside

Hardware is to a minimum

It's perfect when I'm in the mood for minimalist like this season

It's elegant (even a 32 looks like a handbag and not a holdall)

I can get everything into it and things stay where I place them

It's light (plume = feather)

It's properly made (proper rolled handles, proper piping, beautifully balanced.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> DH and I talked about what I wanted in an engagement ring.  Then went shopping together once.   He hates shopping,   After that, I shopped for myself.    Called him and said I found it.   He left work and came and paid for it.    He was very happy to not be bothered with shopping.
> 
> Nothing much has changed in the 27 years of our marriage except now we skip having the one shopping trip together.    Now I just show him pictures on the computer.


And that's how it's done!


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I am always interested in the aspect of how bags make people feel.   I am especially interested in hearing more about your experience with your plume.   It seems that people who have plumes love them.   I am a bit perplexed about what makes them so appealing.   What is it about the plume that makes you happy.


I have an orange suede Plume that is 28cm and I think it is a useful and elegant size.  It makes me feel chic when I carry it lol!  For the longest time, I wanted a rouge H box 28cm Plume Elan.  It may be the same size in length, but it feels much smaller and is really a dress bag.  I finally found one and after I had it for a few years, I just felt that I was not excited about it anymore and I was able to sell it.  The person who bought it was a Plume Elan lover and she was thrilled to get it.  Now we are both happy.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> BTW, I'm not going to apologise for the mirror ^ coz it's wasn't mine ha ha


On my phone I thought it was texture on your dress.


----------



## klynneann

papertiger said:


> It's 'my' green (there are very few colours I like enough to spend serious money on and work with my wardrobe)
> 
> Swift feels like velvet
> 
> Just the right width (to put real things in like make-up bags and umbrellas)
> 
> It's smart but not stuffy
> 
> It has no H's or Hermes, Paris on it at all except inside
> 
> Hardware is to a minimum
> 
> It's perfect when I'm in the mood for minimalist like this season
> 
> It's elegant (even a 32 looks like a handbag and not a holdall)
> 
> I can get everything into it and things stay where I place them
> 
> It's light (plume = feather)
> 
> It's properly made (proper rolled handles, proper piping, beautifully balanced.


Sold!  Truth be told, I've had a plume on my wish list for a little while now.  @papertiger, does the swift plume maintain its shape or does it puddle at all?


----------



## Notorious Pink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I get one day chip free with regular and 2-3 days with the shellac or whatever. So yeah, I think I will paint myself.



Two words: UV Gel. Another two: three coats.
That is the trick for me. Nothing else works. This will last and last - 2-3 weeks. A lifesaver.

I have combined my fake eyelash addiction with my need to get a weekly massage due to a degenerative hip problem. G takes care of the top, and S of the [emoji92]Magic hands[emoji92] works from the hips down. Both take about an hour. I do that every other week. Then every other week I get my nails done and get some sort of massage from S. I'm not kidding, the pain has gotten SO much better since then. The salon is very clean and the people who work there are lovely. 

I am almost sorta done packing. This part is the worst - remembering every. Single. thing. for four people. Today I did toiletries and tried to tackle the devices - we are bringing 4 iphones, 2 iPads, 2 laptops, 4 spare batteries, 2 GoPros and my treat for everyone - those 4 wireless headset audio devices that connect to your phone (those batteries drain quickly when the phone is in the cold) and provide audio as well as we can connect them and walkie-talkie each other no matter how far we are. 

You'd think this would be because of the boys and it kinda is, but last year DH and I split up and he got injured and I didn't know where he was....and of course my battery was draining. Never again!!

SO - I need multi port USB chargers which I can connect to the wall apators/converters. Except the adapters I got do not convert, so back to Best Buy I go. And of course Jack's computer broke and we have been desperately trying to fix it and get a new charger because he has to do school while we are gone.

But I have fully packed myself and the boys...tomorrow is back to Best Buy and picking up new goggles for the guys. And my last shot of yoga and my eyelash/massage/no pain hour.

Let the fun begin! Please!


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> He he, that's what I said 2009! But a BBK is a fantastic start of one and only. Meanwhile... 9 H bags later...
> 
> Here's to a fantastic year to you and all XX


. And the same to you, PT!



papertiger said:


> People fish from our beach. They use their little boats if they have one  or from the shore at high tide.
> 
> View attachment 3910551


Great pic. Looks like an ad!



BBC said:


> More fun with pics
> 
> View attachment 3910601
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910602


Your DS is handsome! Cute dimples. Does he get those from you or DH?



Sheikha Latifa said:


> To contribute to the craze:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910665





Cookiefiend said:


> Hahaa! Okay - here’s a picture
> View attachment 3910770


Sheikha and Cookie, you both look fabulous. Great to see others' styles.



dharma said:


> Hi everyone! I try to catch up and then get distracted and more pages turn up! Things I remember:
> @Sheikha Latifa I suppose it depends on the underwear, if it’s “cheaper”, lol. You do sweater dresses much justice, you look gorgeous! Congrats on your DD’s uni acceptances! We will not find out for my DD until April/May.
> @Cordeliere , I loved reading about your meeting with DH. And your closets. Hope the reorganization is going swimmingly!
> @Genie27 , I adore your photos of the crochet work. Beautiful! It reminds me of my Grandmother, she would make intricate lace pillows covers from the finest thread. I still have one that I cherish. Needle work is in my family, DM was a dressmaker, knitter and Great GM was a linen weaver. I never took to knitting and crochet but am an avid sewer and lapsed weaver. I totally understand how a project can transport you. My “thing” was always creating and perfecting tailored jackets. It’s been a while since I had a child but now that she’s grown, I’ve lined up a Chanel dupe pattern ( the Sophia jacket). Hopefully I’ll get to that after the prom dress project.
> @BBC , it sounds like you are having way too much fun in your life!!!  Good for you! Enjoy your vacation!!
> To all the other sweater dress wearers, I think  it was @Moirai , @cafecreme15  and @Cookiefiend , you look fabulous! You are Inspiring me to wear my old H cashmere dress. I never do because it’s a short sleeved  and short. I’m always shivering, so that purchase made no sense. It would work with a jacket but my job is not short dress friendly, so it remains in the drawer.
> And @cafecreme15 , that post office gripe... omg, my pet peeve. Gets me every time. Ugh


Thank you dharma. How about wearing a long cashmere cardigan over the dress for warmth and longer length? Not that I am enabling you to buy more 



papertiger said:


> Here's my cashmere sweater dress of the day. This is one of my favourites, a 6-ply Italian little number. Unfortunately, because it's black some of the detail is lost and you can't see the cool collar but you can just about make-out the leather toggle detail where the front faux-wraps at the side of the waist. It was freezing today, thank heavens for cashmere dresses (this one finishes mid-thigh). .
> 
> View attachment 3911566
> 
> 
> I had a great day today shopping and then visiting family. I think carrying my Plume always makes me happy.  My shopping for others done, I went over my wishlist and came home with a little 'extra' mink collar from Hockley (perfect for indoors) and instead of the Georg Jensen, Mikkelsen onyx/yg simple stud earrings that went exactly with my ring, I bought the double 3-way tigers eye yg drop earrings for not so much more and from the same range. So they kinda match and if they ever make the onyx/yg in exactly the same way I can really have fun with the combos.  I'll take better pics in daylight.
> 
> View attachment 3911589
> 
> 
> Off my list came the Medor 23 clutch (sadly too small - it looked like a wallet in my hand - in fact I think I have an H wallet the same size). Great colour though. Still haven't seen the rg 'Punk' chain earrings yet...


You look lovely. The camaraderie and sharing here is fantastic.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> Your DS is handsome! Cute dimples. Does he get those from you or DH?



Thank you! Actually, neither of us has dimples. I have a cousin with them. It was totally unexpected, he had them when he was born. He got a lot of work modeling when he was younger. He still does a bit of teen work (did a fun shoot yesterday), but he's got a few inches left to grow before he can consider really getting back into it.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> It's 'my' green (there are very few colours I like enough to spend serious money on and work with my wardrobe)
> 
> Swift feels like velvet
> 
> Just the right width (to put real things in like make-up bags and umbrellas)
> 
> It's smart but not stuffy
> 
> It has no H's or Hermes, Paris on it at all except inside
> 
> Hardware is to a minimum
> 
> It's perfect when I'm in the mood for minimalist like this season
> 
> It's elegant (even a 32 looks like a handbag and not a holdall)
> 
> I can get everything into it and things stay where I place them
> 
> It's light (plume = feather)
> 
> It's properly made (proper rolled handles, proper piping, beautifully balanced.



Sounds divine.  Thank you for the lovely description.   It allows me to feel your bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> I prefer to take a slightly more direct approach by texting DBF a picture of the engagement ring I've been eyeing every so often with the subtle caption of "^^THIS ONE!!"



Sometimes, with some people, this is the way to go. Case in point - over the weekend, trying to finish Christmas shopping, we are at an independent local store that DS2 says hopeful-DIL likes. Turns out I like it too! [emoji6] I find a necklace that I think she might like, it’s a bit pricey. I look at Mr Cookie and say ‘I like this - just an FYI’. I find another necklace and a couple cute leather bracelets and go to the counter to check out. The bill is a bit more than expected but not extraordinary; later I find on my dresser a nicely wrapped and ribboned box! [emoji5]
I have to go back to the store tomorrow to pick up a few hilarious potholders. They say
‘B!tches get stuff done’. I know about 75 women who would love one of these - myself included.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Was it Merridale's _Lenin on a Train_ by any chance?


Yes.  And I'll probably reading it soon after I finish Stephen Kotkin's Stalin, v.2, Waiting for Hitler.
Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Was that Simon Montefiore's review? I fear he was slightly over generous (I like his work a lot) but def worth reading in this centenary year of the 1917 Revolution.
> 
> Strange H hasn't done a commemorative scarf to mark the occasion ha ha .  at my own jokes now.


I have to check if the review was by Montefiore.  

Ok, regarding H doing a scarf commemorating the 1917 Revolution, or to me, more significantly, the First World War:  Hermes did do a scarf on a key event, L'Entente Cordiale, which contributed to the run-up to WW1 by encouraging the empires of the day to align in two different camps, basically in a dispute over Morocco.  The dispute was a legacy of colonialism; the powers wanted to carve up Africa and keep what they had. Germany lagged behind other countries in building a colonial empire.  Germany tried to rectify the situation but the other countries wanted to maintain the status quo. 
This is how I recall the event.  Below, I copied some more specific info from a site, the First World War.com, and took the scarf pix from the web.  









The below info came from First World War.com:

*Primary Documents - Entente Cordiale, 8 April 1904*





The Entente Cordiale, an agreement between Britain and France, resolved a number of longstanding colonial disputes, and established a diplomatic understanding between the two countries, which however stopped short of binding either to any military undertaking in support of the other.

France, keen to build a buffer against possible German aggression, signed the agreement in a bid to encourage an Anglo alliance with France.  Similarly Britain was willing to encourage co-operation between the two countries with an eye on Germany's decision to expand her naval strength in competition with Britain.

Germany, concerned over the signing of the entente agreement, determined to test its practical strength by provoking a crisis in Morocco in 1905, leading to the Algeciras Conference (1906).

The entente was extended in 1907 to include Russia, culminating in the alliance that formally took on the Central Powers during World War One.

So *@papertiger*, if you go visit the Imperial War Museum to mark the centennial of WW1, perhaps L'Entente Cordiale could be your SOTD.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Here's the Georg Jensen, Mickelsen double ring I was talking about (onyx/18K matching earrings on hold - thinking about it...)
> 
> So hard to take a picture one-handed!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910779


Speaking of jewelry harmonizing with hair color, I think of your hair as auburn, definitely red.  There is red tiger eye which is pretty and would subtly pick up highlights.  Or amber or citrine.   Tigereye went with my light brown hair but I've never really gotten into to making something with it.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I don't paint my finger nails as I work with paper, and ended up leaving scratch marks on jobs.  So I only do my toenails, unless I'm going on vacation. I'm well overdue for a pedicure.



I also only have polish on my toenails, because fingernail polish is not work appropriate for me. I would recommend something called a "shiny buff", which makes your nails shiny and smooth like polish, but is done by something that looks and feels like an eraser going over your fingernail multiple times. It doesn't show when it grows out, which is another advantage.
I wish there was an super fast mani/pedi option. I can never get out of there in less than an hour. I would be devoted to a place that could get me in and out in 15 minutes.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love those shiny buffers! 

I painted my girls' nails and they are so so thrilled. I guess 2&4 are a bit young for painted nails and toes but it was fun!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BBC said:


> Two words: UV Gel. Another two: three coats.
> That is the trick for me. Nothing else works. This will last and last - 2-3 weeks. A lifesaver.
> 
> I have combined my fake eyelash addiction with my need to get a weekly massage due to a degenerative hip problem. G takes care of the top, and S of the [emoji92]Magic hands[emoji92] works from the hips down. Both take about an hour. I do that every other week. Then every other week I get my nails done and get some sort of massage from S. I'm not kidding, the pain has gotten SO much better since then. The salon is very clean and the people who work there are lovely.


BBC, for how long have you been doing gel? I completely ruined my nails by it. They became dry and thin like paper and started cracking in the middle even when filed very short. The crack would hook on to everything and that was very painful. So, now my only rescue is acrylic. It’s not good for the nail health either but at least it protects me from  those painful cracks. I use gel only for pedicures, this is a really great solution for a long lasting pedi especially when wearing open shoes 12 months a year 
Next time, I will tell you a story how I lost almost all my eyelashes because of my love for eyelash extensions


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I have to check if the review was by Montefiore.
> 
> Ok, regarding H doing a scarf commemorating the 1917 Revolution, or to me, more significantly, the First World War:  Hermes did do a scarf on a key event, L'Entente Cordiale, which contributed to the run-up to WW1 by encouraging the empires of the day to align in two different camps, basically in a dispute over Morocco.  The dispute was a legacy of colonialism; the powers wanted to carve up Africa and keep what they had. Germany lagged behind other countries in building a colonial empire.  Germany tried to rectify the situation but the other countries wanted to maintain the status quo.
> This is how I recall the event.  Below, I copied some more specific info from a site, the First World War.com, and took the scarf pix from the web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The below info came from First World War.com:
> 
> *Primary Documents - Entente Cordiale, 8 April 1904*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Entente Cordiale, an agreement between Britain and France, resolved a number of longstanding colonial disputes, and established a diplomatic understanding between the two countries, which however stopped short of binding either to any military undertaking in support of the other.
> 
> France, keen to build a buffer against possible German aggression, signed the agreement in a bid to encourage an Anglo alliance with France.  Similarly Britain was willing to encourage co-operation between the two countries with an eye on Germany's decision to expand her naval strength in competition with Britain.
> 
> Germany, concerned over the signing of the entente agreement, determined to test its practical strength by provoking a crisis in Morocco in 1905, leading to the Algeciras Conference (1906).
> 
> The entente was extended in 1907 to include Russia, culminating in the alliance that formally took on the Central Powers during World War One.
> 
> So *@papertiger*, if you go visit the Imperial War Museum to mark the centennial of WW1, perhaps L'Entente Cordiale could be your SOTD.



Thank you for all your work. I've saved the pic and will be on the hunt. Next year is a very important commemorative year too as you know


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Speaking of jewelry harmonizing with hair color, I think of your hair as auburn, definitely red.  There is red tiger eye which is pretty and would subtly pick up highlights.  Or amber or citrine.   Tigereye went with my light brown hair but I've never really gotten into to making something with it.



Some of my favourite stones are the opaque, so-called semi-precious stones, tigers eye, malachite, lapis, gold stone, obsidian, onyx, coral etc. Amber is always interesting of course. I think all go with my hair and personality.  I love it when high end jewellers make something fabulous from them. BTW there is a silver and gold cuff and an interesting necklace in this range, I should have taken pics for you, kicking myself now.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> I also only have polish on my toenails, because fingernail polish is not work appropriate for me. I would recommend something called a "shiny buff", which makes your nails shiny and smooth like polish, but is done by something that looks and feels like an eraser going over your fingernail multiple times. It doesn't show when it grows out, which is another advantage.
> I wish there was an super fast mani/pedi option. I can never get out of there in less than an hour. I would be devoted to a place that could get me in and out in 15 minutes.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love those shiny buffers!
> 
> I painted my girls' nails and they are so so thrilled. I guess 2&4 are a bit young for painted nails and toes but it was fun!


I recently bought nail buffer from Revlon. It works great. I wonder if it weakens the nails though. I don’t polish my finger nails so I thought shiny nails would be good option.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> BBC, for how long have you been doing gel? I completely ruined my nails by it. They became dry and thin like paper and started cracking in the middle even when filed very short. The crack would hook on to everything and that was very painful. So, now my only rescue is acrylic. It’s not good for the nail health either but at least it protects me from  those painful cracks. I use gel only for pedicures, this is a really great solution for a long lasting pedi especially when wearing open shoes 12 months a year
> Next time, I will tell you a story how I lost almost all my eyelashes because of my love for eyelash extensions



You know you can regrow your own again right? I needed to do this from ruined nails from gel in September, took me over 2 months to get the damage grown out. 
The lashes were almost all gone 7 years ago when I gave up extensions but six weeks later they were OK. 
I had really damaged hair at one point in spring 2014 so I grew it for a year and then cut a Short layered Bob to cut out the damage completely and then continued to grow out my own natural hair. 2 years after that I had long natural hair halfway down my back and just covering my nipples in front. 
So even if you destroy nails or lashes or hair they do grow so you can get a 'new set' in weeks or months or a year.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cookiefiend said:


> Sometimes, with some people, this is the way to go. Case in point - over the weekend, trying to finish Christmas shopping, we are at an independent local store that DS2 says hopeful-DIL likes. Turns out I like it too! [emoji6] I find a necklace that I think she might like, it’s a bit pricey. I look at Mr Cookie and say ‘I like this - just an FYI’. I find another necklace and a couple cute leather bracelets and go to the counter to check out. The bill is a bit more than expected but not extraordinary; later I find on my dresser a nicely wrapped and ribboned box! [emoji5]
> I have to go back to the store tomorrow to pick up a few hilarious potholders. They say
> ‘B!tches get stuff done’. I know about 75 women who would love one of these - myself included.



Ha! I love this. In the paraphrased words of that hilarious viral video from a few years ago - Ain’t no body got time for subtle politicking! Especially when your man is incapable of taking a hint!


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> I would recommend something called a "shiny buff", which makes your nails shiny and smooth like polish, but is done by something that looks and feels like an eraser going over your fingernail multiple times. It doesn't show when it grows out, which is another advantage..



I love you for this post.   I work with my hands to much to make fingernail polish practical.  It lasts about an hour on me.    I had a chamois buffer and  accompanying pale pink polish cream as a teenager.  Sometime I think I wish I could just do that again.   I assumed that was an extinct tool in this age of high tech nails.   But after your post, I searched for it and FOUND IT.   I am so excited.  Thank you.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Thank you for all your work. I've saved the pic and will be on the hunt. Next year is a very important commemorative year too as you know


Thanks for all the info @eagle1002us 
I've always liked that scarf for all the details in the vignettes, and it's easy to find you-know-where. I haven't quite figured out my ideal CW. Please let us know if you get one!


----------



## papertiger

klynneann said:


> Sold!  Truth be told, I've had a plume on my wish list for a little while now.  @papertiger, does the swift plume maintain its shape or does it puddle at all?



The Plume's seams maintain the shape. It 'relaxes' about the same as Box over time. Although of course we have no 'Swift' to compare it to we have Gulliver leather. 

Here's mine yesterday, now 3.5 years old.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> I have an orange suede Plume that is 28cm and I think it is a useful and elegant size.  It makes me feel chic when I carry it lol!  For the longest time, I wanted a rouge H box 28cm Plume Elan.  It may be the same size in length, but it feels much smaller and is really a dress bag.  I finally found one and after I had it for a few years, I just felt that I was not excited about it anymore and I was able to sell it.  The person who bought it was a Plume Elan lover and she was thrilled to get it.  Now we are both happy.



Suede sounds fabulous.

Totally agreed about the Elan, in R H Box it must have made a nice bag for special occasions. Every H bag finds it's proper carrier eventually, well done for helping that happen. 

There are a lot of Plume variations, I prefer the original proportions too. Obviously mine is not 'quiet' but I like the contradictions of a loud colour on a quiet style, it was love at fist sight for me.

We have Catherine Deneuve to thank for requesting for Hermes to shrink their Deco blanket case down to handbag-sized proportions for an SO in the mid-60s . I still think the 32 and 28 have a 1960/mod feel about them.


----------



## Katel

papertiger said:


> Suede sounds fabulous.
> 
> Totally agreed about the Elan, in R H Box it must have made a nice bag for special occasions. Every H bag finds it's proper carrier eventually, well done for helping that happen.
> 
> There are a lot of Plume variations, I prefer the original proportions too. Obviously mine is not 'quiet' but I like the contradictions of a loud colour on a quiet style, it was love at fist sight for me.
> 
> *We have Catherine Deneuve to thank for requesting for Hermes to shrink their Deco blanket case down to handbag-sized proportions for an SO in the mid-60s* . I still think the 32 and 28 have a 1960/mod feel about them.


How interesting, I did not know that - I love her even more now. Agree about the mod feel of the Plume. And as you said, so understated.
I have had the Plume Elan, but  rehomed them because they seemed too small for me ( really only an evening bag for me)...I love my 32s. 
Your green beauty is devastating, PT.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cookiefiend said:


> Sometimes, with some people, this is the way to go. Case in point - over the weekend, trying to finish Christmas shopping, we are at an independent local store that DS2 says hopeful-DIL likes. Turns out I like it too! [emoji6] I find a necklace that I think she might like, it’s a bit pricey. I look at Mr Cookie and say ‘I like this - just an FYI’. I find another necklace and a couple cute leather bracelets and go to the counter to check out. The bill is a bit more than expected but not extraordinary; later I find on my dresser a nicely wrapped and ribboned box! [emoji5]
> I have to go back to the store tomorrow to pick up a few hilarious potholders. They say
> ‘B!tches get stuff done’. I know about 75 women who would love one of these - myself included.


I like the name Mr Cooke
Is this his real life name or an online nickname?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I like the name Mr Cooke
> Is this his real life name or an online nickname?


 - just online. 
He's also known as 'The Current Mr. Cookie.'  
I sometimes tell him he's on a daily renewable contract.


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> - just online.
> He's also known as 'The Current Mr. Cookie.'
> I sometimes tell him he's on a daily renewable contract.


How many renewals have you allowed?


----------



## MSO13

hi guys,

I just had to pop in to share an exchange I just had with DH. My accountant told me to buy some stuff before the end of the year as deductions for my business. I was thinking of some new rugs for the client areas, possibly some more chairs so that we can mix up old and new for our house and maybe buying an H tea set because I've always wanted one and who else am I going to serve tea and my terrible looking latte art lattes too? The lattes taste great at least. 

DH sends me a link to at 70" plus television and says use this for your presentations and you can add music to your meetings and we can get this sound system... I'm waiting for the next email telling me that my next business vehicle should be a BMW SUV that he keeps test driving. 

Meanwhile I'm browsing sweet vintage rugs, paint and new curtains for my meeting room and wall paper for my client powder room. Men  Next he'll be telling my business would really benefit from a home theater and sports car!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cookiefiend said:


> - just online.
> He's also known as 'The Current Mr. Cookie.'
> I sometimes tell him he's on a daily renewable contract.



So, Mr COD - cookie of the day? Cute 
My husband sometimes introduces me as his first wife. Which is technically correct


----------



## Genie27

MSO13 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I just had to pop in to share an exchange I just had with DH. My accountant told me to buy some stuff before the end of the year as deductions for my business. I was thinking of some new rugs for the client areas, possibly some more chairs so that we can mix up old and new for our house and maybe buying an H tea set because I've always wanted one and who else am I going to serve tea and my terrible looking latte art lattes too? The lattes taste great at least.
> 
> DH sends me a link to at 70" plus television and says use this for your presentations and you can add music to your meetings and we can get this sound system... I'm waiting for the next email telling me that my next business vehicle should be a BMW SUV that he keeps test driving.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm browsing sweet vintage rugs, paint and new curtains for my meeting room and wall paper for my client powder room. Men  Next he'll be telling my business would really benefit from a home theater and sports car!


You mean your delivery SUV?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> How many renewals have you allowed?


13,870
(not that i'm counting or anything )


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I like the name Mr Cooke
> Is this his real life name or an online nickname?


Ladies do this all the time with their onscreen name.  Your DH would be Sheik Latifa.  Don't know how he would feel about that haha!

My DH's renewable contract has lasted 16,972.50 days.  Do you think he is a keeper?


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> I love you for this post.   I work with my hands to much to make fingernail polish practical.  It lasts about an hour on me.    I had a chamois buffer and  accompanying pale pink polish cream as a teenager.  Sometime I think I wish I could just do that again.   I assumed that was an extinct tool in this age of high tech nails.   But after your post, I searched for it and FOUND IT.   I am so excited.  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3911958



So pleased to help a friend! We will have shiny nails together


----------



## MSO13

Genie27 said:


> You mean your delivery SUV?



Yup, except now it's an antique 1950's Porsche convertible that my dad used to own... very fuel efficient and look at that cargo capacity...


PS image via google, not my dad's car!


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> Some of my favourite stones are the opaque, so-called semi-precious stones, tigers eye, malachite, lapis, gold stone, obsidian, onyx, coral etc. Amber is always interesting of course. I think all go with my hair and personality.  I love it when high end jewellers make something fabulous from them. BTW there is a silver and gold cuff and an interesting necklace in this range, I should have taken pics for you, kicking myself now.



PT, you might like my souvenirs from Afghanistan.  Lapis and turquoise:







PS:  I dream of a Plume.  Someday...


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> PT, you might like my souvenirs from Afghanistan.  Lapis and turquoise:
> 
> View attachment 3912286
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912287



Oh yes I love lapis and both these are beautiful. Sodalite is also nice but nothing beats lapis for a beautiful blue. 

Somewhere I have ring from the same area and the most beautiful vintage dress. Don't hold your breath that I can find them to show you for the moment but I will 'one day'.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> The Plume's seams maintain the shape. It 'relaxes' about the same as Box over time. Although of course we have no 'Swift' to compare it to we have Gulliver leather.
> 
> Here's mine yesterday, now 3.5 years old.
> 
> View attachment 3912081



what a stunner!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> BBC, for how long have you been doing gel? I completely ruined my nails by it. They became dry and thin like paper and started cracking in the middle even when filed very short. The crack would hook on to everything and that was very painful. So, now my only rescue is acrylic. It’s not good for the nail health either but at least it protects me from  those painful cracks. I use gel only for pedicures, this is a really great solution for a long lasting pedi especially when wearing open shoes 12 months a year
> Next time, I will tell you a story how I lost almost all my eyelashes because of my love for eyelash extensions



I'm so sorry you had these issues! I am aware about losing eyelashes, I check but so far I still have them. 

My nails are naturally pretty terrible. They split fairly easily and always have. I have only been doing this since I think this summer, and only once or twice a month. I will be sure to take breaks every so often. [emoji254]




HopelessBagGirl said:


> You know you can regrow your own again right? I needed to do this from ruined nails from gel in September, took me over 2 months to get the damage grown out.
> The lashes were almost all gone 7 years ago when I gave up extensions but six weeks later they were OK.
> I had really damaged hair at one point in spring 2014 so I grew it for a year and then cut a Short layered Bob to cut out the damage completely and then continued to grow out my own natural hair. 2 years after that I had long natural hair halfway down my back and just covering my nipples in front.
> So even if you destroy nails or lashes or hair they do grow so you can get a 'new set' in weeks or months or a year.



Good to know!












[/QUOTE]


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for all the info @eagle1002us
> I've always liked that scarf for all the details in the vignettes, and it's easy to find you-know-where. I haven't quite figured out my ideal CW. Please let us know if you get one!


Thank you, Moma. I had one years ago but I wasn't into WW1 until maybe 15 yrs. later.  I sold it but if I see one (and I remember it ties nicely) I may well have a replacement.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

MSO13 said:


> Yup, except now it's an antique 1950's Porsche convertible that my dad used to own... very fuel efficient and look at that cargo capacity...
> View attachment 3912244
> 
> PS image via google, not my dad's car!



Oh, but how amazing! You know how they do it here - they park posh and exotic cars outside shops just to raise their profile. You can do the same and deduct it as marketing costs


----------



## eagle1002us

hotshot said:


> Love making a screen saver for your partner on items in the "lust category"
> I used to put pictures over the toilet seat.. subtle...LOL


I don't know if you're in the US, but if you are perhaps you've seen the tv commercials for bathroom tissue.  A statue of a sorta cute bunny or frog is in the bathroom and the announcer says Mr. Frog can never forget what he's seen.  
My reply to that:
Well, geez frog, get your mind out of the gutter and look at the nice ad on the toilet seat!!!!


----------



## Joannadyne

MSO13 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I just had to pop in to share an exchange I just had with DH. My accountant told me to buy some stuff before the end of the year as deductions for my business. I was thinking of some new rugs for the client areas, possibly some more chairs so that we can mix up old and new for our house and maybe buying an H tea set because I've always wanted one and who else am I going to serve tea and my terrible looking latte art lattes too? The lattes taste great at least.
> 
> DH sends me a link to at 70" plus television and says use this for your presentations and you can add music to your meetings and we can get this sound system... I'm waiting for the next email telling me that my next business vehicle should be a BMW SUV that he keeps test driving.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm browsing sweet vintage rugs, paint and new curtains for my meeting room and wall paper for my client powder room. Men  Next he'll be telling my business would really benefit from a home theater and sports car!


Haha, you know, H silks are pretty nice framed... Just sayin'


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Was that Simon Montefiore's review? I fear he was slightly over generous (I like his work a lot) but def worth reading in this centenary year of the 1917 Revolution.
> 
> Strange H hasn't done a commemorative scarf to mark the occasion ha ha .  at my own jokes now.


I'm glad you found my info about L'Entente Cordiale HS useful. 

Speaking of marking the 1917 Revolution, there is of course the Soldiers de la Armee Imperial Russe (below, from web).  I got mine in the early 1980s.

 I wore my blue one for quite a while because I am a fan of the Romanovs.  Not in a flag waving way, but I've seen Faberge eggs, a coach, a red velvet throne with the pile flattened in the center, etc.  (It was an ordinary chair -- someone in the museum must have been playing a joke -- maybe the Romanovs were broke from the cost of all those eggs).  These articles and books about life under the Romanovs gave a context to the revolution.  There was a lot to be said about Russian culture and history.

 I loved a portrait I saw during an exhibit at the Corcoran of Princess Alexandra wearing the wedding present emeralds she had purchased from Garrard's.  These emeralds were huge!
And, of coarse, she had her usual big Emerald-eating grin on.   Not.  Talk about an ad for Prozac!  The Czar had nicknamed her, "Sunny."  This to me meant he was either trying reverse psychology or his reality-testing skills were not intact.  I suspect the latter. 

I think the subsequent history of Russia, the Romanov downfall, can be inferred from her reaction to the wedding present.  It was all downhill from there.


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> I'm glad you found my info about L'Entente Cordiale HS useful.
> 
> Speaking of marking the 1917 Revolution, there is of course the Soldiers de la Armee Imperial Russe (below, from web).  I got mine in the early 1980s.
> 
> I wore my blue one for quite a while because I am a fan of the Romanovs.  Not in a flag waving way, but I've seen Faberge eggs, a coach, a red velvet throne with the pile flattened in the center, etc.  (It was an ordinary chair -- someone in the museum must have been playing a joke -- maybe the Romanovs were broke from the cost of all those eggs).  These articles and books about life under the Romanovs gave a context to the revolution.  There was a lot to be said about Russian culture and history.
> 
> I loved a portrait I saw during an exhibit at the Corcoran of Princess Alexandra wearing the wedding present emeralds she had purchased from Garrard's.  These emeralds were huge!
> And, of coarse, she had her usual big Emerald-eating grin on.   Not.  Talk about an ad for Prozac!  The Czar had nicknamed her, "Sunny."  This to me meant he was either trying reverse psychology or his reality-testing skills were not intact.  I suspect the latter.
> 
> I think the subsequent history of Russia, the Romanov downfall, can be inferred from her reaction to the wedding present.  It was all downhill from there.



The Romanovs are actually what jump started my interest in European history when I was about 11 - I went on to major in it in college. I was in a Borders bookstore (ah, memories) with my mom and sister at this age when I meandered away from the children’s chapter books and into the history section. I plunked a 700 page tome on the Romanovs down from a shelf, sat right there on the floor, opened to random page, and started reading. My mom found me there about 20 minutes later. Of course she bought this behemoth for me, and my taste for European history has been insatiable ever since!

Speaking of which, I just found out that the one museum in Paris I have been dying to go to for years but never got there is closed until the end of 2019 for renovations! It’s the Musée Carnavalet, and I was planning on going there in the spring [emoji22]. Does anyone have any more suggestions for small Parisian museums that are off the beaten tourist path a bit? I’ve done the Louvre, Musée D’Orsay, etc a bunch of times, and I don’t feel like battling crowds. I was thinking maybe the Musée de Cluny?


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Here's my cashmere sweater dress of the day. This is one of my favourites, a 6-ply Italian little number. Unfortunately, because it's black some of the detail is lost and you can't see the cool collar but you can just about make-out the leather toggle detail where the front faux-wraps at the side of the waist. It was freezing today, thank heavens for cashmere dresses (this one finishes mid-thigh). .
> 
> View attachment 3911566
> 
> 
> I had a great day today shopping and then visiting family. I think carrying my Plume always makes me happy.  My shopping for others done, I went over my wishlist and came home with a little 'extra' mink collar from Hockley (perfect for indoors) and instead of the Georg Jensen, Mikkelsen onyx/yg simple stud earrings that went exactly with my ring, I bought the double 3-way tigers eye yg drop earrings for not so much more and from the same range. So they kinda match and if they ever make the onyx/yg in exactly the same way I can really have fun with the combos.  I'll take better pics in daylight.
> 
> View attachment 3911589
> 
> 
> Off my list came the Medor 23 clutch (sadly too small - it looked like a wallet in my hand - in fact I think I have an H wallet the same size). Great colour though. Still haven't seen the rg 'Punk' chain earrings yet...


I am pleased to see from the posters in this thread how convenient, classy, and easy to use the Plume bag is.   I've always eyed them on-line as an alternative H bag that would suit me better than a Garden Party or Evie.  Your reasons to consider a Plume are excellent, Papertiger.


----------



## dharma

cafecreme15 said:


> The Romanovs are actually what jump started my interest in European history when I was about 11 - I went on to major in it in college. I was in a Borders bookstore (ah, memories) with my mom and sister at this age when I meandered away from the children’s chapter books and into the history section. I plunked a 700 page tome on the Romanovs down from a shelf, sat right there on the floor, opened to random page, and started reading. My mom found me there about 20 minutes later. Of course she bought this behemoth for me, and my taste for European history has been insatiable ever since!
> 
> Speaking of which, I just found out that the one museum in Paris I have been dying to go to for years but never got there is closed until the end of 2019 for renovations! It’s the Musée Carnavalet, and I was planning on going there in the spring [emoji22]. Does anyone have any more suggestions for small Parisian museums that are off the beaten tourist path a bit? I’ve done the Louvre, Musée D’Orsay, etc a bunch of times, and I don’t feel like battling crowds. I was thinking maybe the Musée de Cluny?


Cafe, if you love European history, you will love the Cluny. It’s a very special place.


----------



## cafecreme15

dharma said:


> Cafe, if you love European history, you will love the Cluny. It’s a very special place.


Great to know! I feel like it's one of the lesser known museums in the city, as is Carnavalet. I've been meaning to brush up on my middle ages history, so this would be the perfect opportunity. I was also considering the little Musee Cognacq-Jay in the Marais. Have you heard anything about this?


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Some of my favourite stones are the opaque, so-called semi-precious stones, tigers eye, malachite, lapis, gold stone, obsidian, onyx, coral etc. Amber is always interesting of course. I think all go with my hair and personality.  I love it when high end jewellers make something fabulous from them. BTW there is a silver and gold cuff and an interesting necklace in this range, I should have taken pics for you, kicking myself now.


I love 1970s hardstone jewelry which is the kind you're talking about.   The 1970s were the heyday.  David Webb and his fantasy and realistic animal brooches was a master of this era.  His business is still in operation. He does marvelous big chunky rings in hardstones as contemporary work.  His ads showcase. colorful rings of green, coral, black and white (combined in one ring) and a true knuckle-duster.


cafecreme15 said:


> The Romanovs are actually what jump started my interest in European history when I was about 11 - I went on to major in it in college. I was in a Borders bookstore (ah, memories) with my mom and sister at this age when I meandered away from the children’s chapter books and into the history section. I plunked a 700 page tome on the Romanovs down from a shelf, sat right there on the floor, opened to random page, and started reading. My mom found me there about 20 minutes later. Of course she bought this behemoth for me, and my taste for European history has been insatiable ever since!
> 
> Speaking of which, I just found out that the one museum in Paris I have been dying to go to for years but never got there is closed until the end of 2019 for renovations! It’s the Musée Carnavalet, and I was planning on going there in the spring [emoji22]. Does anyone have any more suggestions for small Parisian museums that are off the beaten tourist path a bit? I’ve done the Louvre, Musée D’Orsay, etc a bunch of times, and I don’t feel like battling crowds. I was thinking maybe the Musée de Cluny?


DH has a MA in Russian and East European history.  When I heard that when we met I knew it was a meeting of minds.

One of my grandparents came from  the part of Austria that is now Poland and the other was from the part of Russia that is now Poland.  In terms of WW1-era nomenclature, I think those both those areas would be part of Galicia.  That's how I initially got interested in Russia.


----------



## Genie27

dharma said:


> @Genie27 , I adore your photos of the crochet work. Beautiful! It reminds me of my Grandmother, she would make intricate lace pillows covers from the finest thread. I still have one that I cherish. Needle work is in my family, DM was a dressmaker, knitter and Great GM was a linen weaver.


Dharma, that is fantastic - my mom knit, my maternal grandma crocheted, and my mom told me she was very good - that she could pick up a pattern from a finished piece. My paternal grandma was a very skilled sewer, and made several of my pre-teen dresses.

I would love to see your grandmother’s and your own pieces if you are willing to show us.


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> Great to know! I feel like it's one of the lesser known museums in the city, as is Carnavalet. I've been meaning to brush up on my middle ages history, so this would be the perfect opportunity. I was also considering the little Musee Cognacq-Jay in the Marais. Have you heard anything about this?



I was just there in October and loved it (the Cognacq-Jay).


----------



## dharma

cafecreme15 said:


> Great to know! I feel like it's one of the lesser known museums in the city, as is Carnavalet. I've been meaning to brush up on my middle ages history, so this would be the perfect opportunity. I was also considering the little Musee Cognacq-Jay in the Marais. Have you heard anything about this?


No, I haven’t been to that one but it sounds fantastic. Like a very, very, old Barnes, lol.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> I was just there in October and loved it (the Cognacq-Jay).


That’s wonderful! What was your favorite part? Was it crowded?



dharma said:


> No, I haven’t been to that one but it sounds fantastic. Like a very, very, old Barnes, lol.



Yes! Sounds like an apt description. I hope it’s possible to do Cluny and Cognacq-Jay in the same day...was also hoping to fit in some walking around/shopping/cafe sitting.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Some of my favourite stones are the opaque, so-called semi-precious stones, tigers eye, malachite, lapis, gold stone, obsidian, onyx, coral etc. Amber is always interesting of course. I think all go with my hair and personality.  I love it when high end jewellers make something fabulous from them. BTW there is a silver and gold cuff and an interesting necklace in this range, I should have taken pics for you, kicking myself now.


I would like to see this silver and gold cuff and interesting necklace.  Always interested in seeing jewelry design.   

Did you know goldstone is an artificial material, colored glass with copper flecks?  I like goldstone in a dark blue shade which I've paired with madeira citrine, which is itself pretty much of a copper color.   
Auburn hair is always beautiful with these natural colors.  I bet sunstone would be dynamite with your hair color, perhaps come close to matching it.


----------



## eagle1002us

MSO13 said:


> Yup, except now it's an antique 1950's Porsche convertible that my dad used to own... very fuel efficient and look at that cargo capacity...
> View attachment 3912244
> 
> PS image via google, not my dad's car!


Can you or he jump in the car like they do in the movies?   Kidding aside, that is one cool car.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I am pleased to see from the posters in this thread how convenient, classy, and easy to use the Plume bag is.   I've always eyed them on-line as an alternative H bag that would suit me better than a Garden Party or Evie.  Your reasons to consider a Plume are excellent, Papertiger.



Plume is is an alternative to a Kelly or Birkin, perhaps Bolide. It's routes go way back to the early 20 century. Can't be compared to a GP or Evie which are '70s bags when H was struggling to find casual alternatives.


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> The Romanovs are actually what jump started my interest in European history when I was about 11 - I went on to major in it in college. I was in a Borders bookstore (ah, memories) with my mom and sister at this age when I meandered away from the children’s chapter books and into the history section. I plunked a 700 page tome on the Romanovs down from a shelf, sat right there on the floor, opened to random page, and started reading. My mom found me there about 20 minutes later. Of course she bought this behemoth for me, and my taste for European history has been insatiable ever since!
> 
> Speaking of which, I just found out that the one museum in Paris I have been dying to go to for years but never got there is closed until the end of 2019 for renovations! It’s the Musée Carnavalet, and I was planning on going there in the spring [emoji22]. Does anyone have any more suggestions for small Parisian museums that are off the beaten tourist path a bit? I’ve done the Louvre, Musée D’Orsay, etc a bunch of times, and I don’t feel like battling crowds. I was thinking maybe the Musée de Cluny?


Cluny is the museum of the Middle Ages, and the specialty is tapestries. On Wednesdays it is very crowded with school children.
Cognacq-Jay is a house museum right around the corner from Carnavalet. It houses the personal collection of the retailer C-J: 18th C furniture, portraits (strong on Quentin de la Tour), and precious decorative objects (snuffboxes are probably one of the best collections in the world).
Another house museum backing onto the lovely Parc Monceau is Nissim de Camondo, home of an industrialist and philathropist whose family was deported and killed during WWII. The specialty is 18th C furniture. The audioguide is good. If you go, don’t miss the kitchen in the basement with the servants’ dining hall, and the dining room with the table laid with fabulous silver. This is a branch of the Musée des Arts Décoratifs, and one ticket gets you into both places.
There is the Musée Rodin; to me the main attraction there are the fabulous gardens.
There are a number of small museums dedicated to literary figures such as Victor Hugo and Balzac.
The Musée Guimet is the world’s foremost museum of oriental art. It can be crowded on week-ends.
 Jacquemart-André is a house museum with a nice café. It usually holds special exhibits and can be crowded. The permanent collection has Italian Renaissance paintings, among others.
I’ll stop now, but could go on and on and on. Such a great city for museums!


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> That’s wonderful! What was your favorite part? Was it crowded?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Sounds like an apt description. I hope it’s possible to do Cluny and Cognacq-Jay in the same day...was also hoping to fit in some walking around/shopping/cafe sitting.



Hi *cafecreme*, no it wasn't crowded.  I went on a Friday morning. You can see it in about an hour or 90 minutes.  As *JolieS* describes below, the exhibit is in a beautiful hotel particuleur and is meant to be seen as a residence filled with artworks/collections.  While the collections are those of Cognacq-Jay and his wife, the house is not the house in which they actually lived.  But it matters not, you are definitely strolling through a private residence looking at the beautiful things one family collected over a lifetime.  I just loved it.

Also as *JolieS *recommends below, the Victor Hugo house is very interesting and takes very little time to see.  He took tremendous pride in having decorated the home himself and while it may not be to everyone's taste (it is quite dark) it is fascinating to know it is exactly as he wanted it.  There are also interesting items related to his works.  I loved the views of the Place des Voges from his parlor windows.   This was more crowded.



JolieS said:


> Cluny is the museum of the Middle Ages, and the specialty is tapestries. On Wednesdays it is very crowded with school children.
> Cognacq-Jay is a house museum right around the corner from Carnavalet. It houses the personal collection of the retailer C-J: 18th C furniture, portraits (strong on Quentin de la Tour), and precious decorative objects (snuffboxes are probably one of the best collections in the world).
> Another house museum backing onto the lovely Parc Monceau is Nissim de Camondo, home of an industrialist and philathropist whose family was deported and killed during WWII. The specialty is 18th C furniture. The audioguide is good. If you go, don’t miss the kitchen in the basement with the servants’ dining hall, and the dining room with the table laid with fabulous silver. This is a branch of the Musée des Arts Décoratifs, and one ticket gets you into both places.
> There is the Musée Rodin; to me the main attraction there are the fabulous gardens.
> There are a number of small museums dedicated to literary figures such as Victor Hugo and Balzac.
> The Musée Guimet is the world’s foremost museum of oriental art. It can be crowded on week-ends.
> Jacquemart-André is a house museum with a nice café. It usually holds special exhibits and can be crowded. The permanent collection has Italian Renaissance paintings, among others.
> I’ll stop now, but could go on and on and on. Such a great city for museums!



Happy to hear you mention NIssim Comando and Jacquemart-Andre.  My aunt and uncle recommended both to us, and my DH and I are planning to spend our first two days in Paris in the Spring around the 17th arr. and go to both these museums.  Also hoping the weather is fine enough for some shopping on Rue Poncelet/Rue Levis markets and a picnic in Park Monceau.


----------



## Genie27

I only seem to post grey and black outfits lately. TgiWinterSolstice.

Missoni wool dress yesterday (does this count as a sweater dress?) and today is my (running late) grey sweater that I love with pants.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> I only seem to post grey and black outfits lately. TgiWinterSolstice.
> 
> Missoni wool dress yesterday (does this count as a sweater dress?) and today is my (running late) grey sweater that I love with pants.


+1 on the black and grey clothing. I've got splashes of navy blue and burgundy thrown in too. 
Yay StyleBook!


----------



## scarf1

cafecreme15 said:


> The Romanovs are actually what jump started my interest in European history when I was about 11 - I went on to major in it in college. I was in a Borders bookstore (ah, memories) with my mom and sister at this age when I meandered away from the children’s chapter books and into the history section. I plunked a 700 page tome on the Romanovs down from a shelf, sat right there on the floor, opened to random page, and started reading. My mom found me there about 20 minutes later. Of course she bought this behemoth for me, and my taste for European history has been insatiable ever since!
> 
> Speaking of which, I just found out that the one museum in Paris I have been dying to go to for years but never got there is closed until the end of 2019 for renovations! It’s the Musée Carnavalet, and I was planning on going there in the spring [emoji22]. Does anyone have any more suggestions for small Parisian museums that are off the beaten tourist path a bit? I’ve done the Louvre, Musée D’Orsay, etc a bunch of times, and I don’t feel like battling crowds. I was thinking maybe the Musée de Cluny?


Musee carnavalet was very uncrowded when we visited, so too bad it is closed. 
The marmottan is a bit off the beaten path and worth the journey if you are a Monet fan.
If you have any interest in military history ( my DH does), there is also the military museum adjacent to the napoleon tomb.


----------



## EmileH

Anyone in the mood for some scarf statistics? I analyzed my spreadsheet for the year. I wore a scarf 243 tines this year. About 2/3 of the days. 

I definitely wear my csgms the most. I have 14 now and I wore them an average of 6 times each. (Two are new and were excluded from this analysis.) clearly this is where I should concentrate future purchases. And the neutral easy to wear designs got the most use so I was right to choose them. 

My second most used category was the 140 silks. I have 12 and I wore then an average of 3.5 tines each. The two cheval Phoenix colorways led this category and all categories. I wore them each nine times. So I’ll continue to focus on this format but try to pick only the truly outstanding scarves.

I thought I was not  using my moussies enough. I have 8 and I wore them an average of 2.5 tines each. So not terrible but I should  be selective about what I add. 

I dint use my maxi twillies a lot. I have seven. Some went unworn. They averaged one use each this year. But this format is discontinued so I wont but more but I’ll probably keep what I have and try to wear them more.

I have 10 70 cm scarves. They averaged one wear per year. Same situation as the maxi twillies.

I have 46 90s. They averaged 2 wears each. Some didn’t get worn all year. I rehomed a few but the others are ones that I love and just didn’t get around to wearing, I’ll continue to edit a bit and to only add outstanding designs and colors in the future. 

So here are my 16 most worn scarves for the year, each was worn 5 or more times.


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> The Romanovs are actually what jump started my interest in European history when I was about 11 - I went on to major in it in college. I was in a Borders bookstore (ah, memories) with my mom and sister at this age when I meandered away from the children’s chapter books and into the history section. I plunked a 700 page tome on the Romanovs down from a shelf, sat right there on the floor, opened to random page, and started reading. My mom found me there about 20 minutes later. Of course she bought this behemoth for me, and my taste for European history has been insatiable ever since!
> 
> Speaking of which, I just found out that the one museum in Paris I have been dying to go to for years but never got there is closed until the end of 2019 for renovations! It’s the Musée Carnavalet, and I was planning on going there in the spring [emoji22]. Does anyone have any more suggestions for small Parisian museums that are off the beaten tourist path a bit? I’ve done the Louvre, Musée D’Orsay, etc a bunch of times, and I don’t feel like battling crowds. I was thinking maybe the Musée de Cluny?



Clunky is awesome. DD worked at Musee moderne de la ville de Paris (Palais de Tokyo).


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Anyone in the mood for some scarf statistics? I analyzed my spreadsheet for the year. I wore a scarf 243 tines this year. About 2/3 of the days.
> 
> I definitely wear my csgms the most. I have 14 now and I wore them an average of 6 times each. (Two are new and were excluded from this analysis.) clearly this is where I should concentrate future purchases. And the neutral easy to wear designs got the most use so I was right to choose them.
> 
> My second most used category was the 140 silks. I have 12 and I wore then an average of 3.5 tines each. The two cheval Phoenix colorways led this category and all categories. I wore them each nine times. So I’ll continue to focus on this format but try to pick only the truly outstanding scarves.
> 
> I thought I was not  using my moussies enough. I have 8 and I wore them an average of 2.5 tines each. So not terrible but I should  be selective about what I add.
> 
> I dint use my maxi twillies a lot. I have seven. Some went unworn. They averaged one use each this year. But this format is discontinued so I wont but more but I’ll probably keep what I have and try to wear them more.
> 
> I have 10 70 cm scarves. They averaged one wear per year. Same situation as the maxi twillies.
> 
> I have 46 90s. They averaged 2 wears each. Some didn’t get worn all year. I rehomed a few but the others are ones that I love and just didn’t get around to wearing, I’ll continue to edit a bit and to only add outstanding designs and colors in the future.
> 
> So here are my 16 most worn scarves for the year, each was worn 5 or more times.
> View attachment 3912846



Oh this is fascinating!!! I might have to do this in 2018.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Anyone in the mood for some scarf statistics? I analyzed my spreadsheet for the year. I wore a scarf 243 tines this year. About 2/3 of the days.
> 
> I definitely wear my csgms the most. I have 14 now and I wore them an average of 6 times each. (Two are new and were excluded from this analysis.) clearly this is where I should concentrate future purchases. And the neutral easy to wear designs got the most use so I was right to choose them.
> 
> My second most used category was the 140 silks. I have 12 and I wore then an average of 3.5 tines each. The two cheval Phoenix colorways led this category and all categories. I wore them each nine times. So I’ll continue to focus on this format but try to pick only the truly outstanding scarves.
> 
> I thought I was not  using my moussies enough. I have 8 and I wore them an average of 2.5 tines each. So not terrible but I should  be selective about what I add.
> 
> I dint use my maxi twillies a lot. I have seven. Some went unworn. They averaged one use each this year. But this format is discontinued so I wont but more but I’ll probably keep what I have and try to wear them more.
> 
> I have 10 70 cm scarves. They averaged one wear per year. Same situation as the maxi twillies.
> 
> I have 46 90s. They averaged 2 wears each. Some didn’t get worn all year. I rehomed a few but the others are ones that I love and just didn’t get around to wearing, I’ll continue to edit a bit and to only add outstanding designs and colors in the future.
> 
> So here are my 16 most worn scarves for the year, each was worn 5 or more times.
> View attachment 3912846


I am not a 'numbers' person, but I love organization and charts. So I'm loving that you've done this and now you truly know what you're actually wearing! Kudos!
ps - I love love love that MP color way.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Anyone in the mood for some scarf statistics? I analyzed my spreadsheet for the year. I wore a scarf 243 tines this year. About 2/3 of the days.
> 
> I definitely wear my csgms the most. I have 14 now and I wore them an average of 6 times each. (Two are new and were excluded from this analysis.) clearly this is where I should concentrate future purchases. And the neutral easy to wear designs got the most use so I was right to choose them.
> 
> My second most used category was the 140 silks. I have 12 and I wore then an average of 3.5 tines each. The two cheval Phoenix colorways led this category and all categories. I wore them each nine times. So I’ll continue to focus on this format but try to pick only the truly outstanding scarves.
> 
> I thought I was not  using my moussies enough. I have 8 and I wore them an average of 2.5 tines each. So not terrible but I should  be selective about what I add.
> 
> I dint use my maxi twillies a lot. I have seven. Some went unworn. They averaged one use each this year. But this format is discontinued so I wont but more but I’ll probably keep what I have and try to wear them more.
> 
> I have 10 70 cm scarves. They averaged one wear per year. Same situation as the maxi twillies.
> 
> I have 46 90s. They averaged 2 wears each. Some didn’t get worn all year. I rehomed a few but the others are ones that I love and just didn’t get around to wearing, I’ll continue to edit a bit and to only add outstanding designs and colors in the future.
> 
> So here are my 16 most worn scarves for the year, each was worn 5 or more times.
> View attachment 3912846


Oh, I    this analysis.


----------



## Cordeliere

PBP   I think of you as the queen of neutrals, so I am surprised at how much color there is in your most frequently worn.

My old eyes can't figure out what the two in the middle of the second row are.   Are those mousses?


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> PBP   I think of you as the queen of neutrals, so I am surprised at how much color there is in your most frequently worn.
> 
> My old eyes can't figure out what the two in the middle of the second row are.   Are those mousses?



Yes. Jardin anglais and tapis Persams.

Well yes, but they are all in my color palette: blue, blue green, purple, rouge h, and neutrals. Even my colors are neutral colors if that makes sense. These are the colors of my bags and jewelry as well. And I try to stick to these colors for my wardrobe. It has made it so much easier to work with my wardrobe.  I think speaking with you last year actually helped me to define these as my colors.


----------



## Genie27

My scarf analysis:
Scarf/shawl worn total of 183 days - our winter is loooong
Format (quantity): Days worn
Twilly (2): 0
90cm (3): 50
140 moussie (2): 24
140 CSGM (1): 22
Gucci wool shawls(2): 77
Other random cashmere and cotton scarves (2): 8

I just bought a maxi twilly and will track that. No more twillies or moussies for now. Maybe 1 more CSGM that really speaks to me. I don’t find them warm enough TBH. 

Slightly different palette than PbP. These are all of them except for one mint green cashmere.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Anyone in the mood for some scarf statistics? I analyzed my spreadsheet for the year. I wore a scarf 243 tines this year. About 2/3 of the days.
> 
> I definitely wear my csgms the most. I have 14 now and I wore them an average of 6 times each. (Two are new and were excluded from this analysis.) clearly this is where I should concentrate future purchases. And the neutral easy to wear designs got the most use so I was right to choose them.
> 
> My second most used category was the 140 silks. I have 12 and I wore then an average of 3.5 tines each. The two cheval Phoenix colorways led this category and all categories. I wore them each nine times. So I’ll continue to focus on this format but try to pick only the truly outstanding scarves.
> 
> I thought I was not  using my moussies enough. I have 8 and I wore them an average of 2.5 tines each. So not terrible but I should  be selective about what I add.
> 
> I dint use my maxi twillies a lot. I have seven. Some went unworn. They averaged one use each this year. But this format is discontinued so I wont but more but I’ll probably keep what I have and try to wear them more.
> 
> I have 10 70 cm scarves. They averaged one wear per year. Same situation as the maxi twillies.
> 
> I have 46 90s. They averaged 2 wears each. Some didn’t get worn all year. I rehomed a few but the others are ones that I love and just didn’t get around to wearing, I’ll continue to edit a bit and to only add outstanding designs and colors in the future.
> 
> So here are my 16 most worn scarves for the year, each was worn 5 or more times.
> View attachment 3912846



These are all so *you* - it's a lovely collection - my favorites are the two red ones, but I can see the MP and Brandebourg working so beautifully. I love the colors you have picked for your palette. They are sophisticated and elegant and work so well together.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Anyone in the mood for some scarf statistics? I analyzed my spreadsheet for the year. I wore a scarf 243 tines this year. About 2/3 of the days.
> 
> I definitely wear my csgms the most. I have 14 now and I wore them an average of 6 times each. (Two are new and were excluded from this analysis.) clearly this is where I should concentrate future purchases. And the neutral easy to wear designs got the most use so I was right to choose them.
> 
> My second most used category was the 140 silks. I have 12 and I wore then an average of 3.5 tines each. The two cheval Phoenix colorways led this category and all categories. I wore them each nine times. So I’ll continue to focus on this format but try to pick only the truly outstanding scarves.
> 
> I thought I was not  using my moussies enough. I have 8 and I wore them an average of 2.5 tines each. So not terrible but I should  be selective about what I add.
> 
> I dint use my maxi twillies a lot. I have seven. Some went unworn. They averaged one use each this year. But this format is discontinued so I wont but more but I’ll probably keep what I have and try to wear them more.
> 
> I have 10 70 cm scarves. They averaged one wear per year. Same situation as the maxi twillies.
> 
> I have 46 90s. They averaged 2 wears each. Some didn’t get worn all year. I rehomed a few but the others are ones that I love and just didn’t get around to wearing, I’ll continue to edit a bit and to only add outstanding designs and colors in the future.
> 
> So here are my 16 most worn scarves for the year, each was worn 5 or more times.
> View attachment 3912846


Fascinating! I need to look a my totals again... and see which are most used. FYI I am twins on 3 of these!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> These are all so *you* - it's a lovely collection - my favorites are the two red ones, but I can see the MP and Brandebourg working so beautifully. I love the colors you have picked for your palette. They are sophisticated and elegant and work so well together.



Aww that’s so sweet of you to say. Thank you.

Your colors are definitely vibrant and happy. Like you. I think you can have more cashmeres. You will wear yours out. But you are definitely getting your use out of them.

Our color schemes might be different but I think we try to achieve the same thing: a wardrobe that is cohesive and easy to pull from but allows multiple options for mixing and matching. I’m really happy with how my choices have come together.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Fascinating! I need to look a my totals again... and see which are most used. FYI I am twins on 3 of these!



That’s not bad: 3!


----------



## Genie27

scarf1 said:


> Fascinating! I need to look a my totals again... and see which are most used. FYI I am twins on 3 of these!



Yes, please! I recall your SB with the scarf calendar....I find this kind of stuff so fascinating.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Aww that’s so sweet of you to say. Thank you.
> 
> Your colors are definitely vibrant and happy. Like you. I think you can have more cashmeres. You will wear yours out. But you are definitely getting your use out of them.
> 
> Our color schemes might be different but I think we try to achieve the same thing: a wardrobe that is cohesive and easy to pull from but allows multiple options for mixing and matching. I’m really happy with how my choices have come together.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> My scarf analysis:
> Scarf/shawl worn total of 183 days - our winter is loooong
> Format (quantity): Days worn
> Twilly (2): 0
> 90cm (3): 50
> 140 moussie (2): 24
> 140 CSGM (1): 22
> Gucci wool shawls(2): 77
> Other random cashmere and cotton scarves (2): 8
> 
> I just bought a maxi twilly and will track that. No more twillies or moussies for now. Maybe 1 more CSGM that really speaks to me. I don’t find them warm enough TBH.
> 
> Slightly different palette than PbP. These are all of them except for one mint green cashmere.



You are doing an awesome job of using your scarves.  Way to go!


----------



## Genie27

More wardrobe analysis  (it's a slow day at work...)
Winter weight coats were worn 150x - the teal was worn the most at 77 days - I should use the others more
Jackets (Spring/Summer/Fall) 131 days - burberry unlined short summer trench was the work horse at 43, Hobbs tweed second at 26, but my C jackets did alright. Definitely don't *need* more jackets as I have 11
Cardigans - as summer outerwear and winter layering - 68 days, with cotton/silk blends being most versatile and useful. Don't really need more of these either as I have 9-10

On further thought, I don't wear my scarves/shawls all day as part of my outfit - just to and from places. Especially in summer, when I keep the moussie or 90 in my bag, just in case I'm in a draft or out late in the evening - I don't feel cold, but I can feel a snail's breath on my neck, at 50 paces and get chilled on the hottest day of the summer.

That is why the moussies and 90s get any use. I do occasionally use my shawls as drapery if I'm at a cold restaurant etc and am not wearing a warm enough outfit.

Next season's goals are adding more summer work skirts and shorts. The ones in my SB are shabby as I really focused on winter and work wear this year.


----------



## EmileH

I hate air especially cold blowing directly in my skin. I like that phrase about the snail. 

We are in a similar situation. Cold climate so I always focus on cold weather clothing and work clothing. I need more summer and casual things. I’m hoping next summer will not be all work for me like the past few years.  I’ll look forward to your finds.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Anyone in the mood for some scarf statistics? I analyzed my spreadsheet for the year. I wore a scarf 243 tines this year. About 2/3 of the days.
> 
> I definitely wear my csgms the most. I have 14 now and I wore them an average of 6 times each. (Two are new and were excluded from this analysis.) clearly this is where I should concentrate future purchases. And the neutral easy to wear designs got the most use so I was right to choose them.
> 
> My second most used category was the 140 silks. I have 12 and I wore then an average of 3.5 tines each. The two cheval Phoenix colorways led this category and all categories. I wore them each nine times. So I’ll continue to focus on this format but try to pick only the truly outstanding scarves.
> 
> I thought I was not  using my moussies enough. I have 8 and I wore them an average of 2.5 tines each. So not terrible but I should  be selective about what I add.
> 
> I dint use my maxi twillies a lot. I have seven. Some went unworn. They averaged one use each this year. But this format is discontinued so I wont but more but I’ll probably keep what I have and try to wear them more.
> 
> I have 10 70 cm scarves. They averaged one wear per year. Same situation as the maxi twillies.
> 
> I have 46 90s. They averaged 2 wears each. Some didn’t get worn all year. I rehomed a few but the others are ones that I love and just didn’t get around to wearing, I’ll continue to edit a bit and to only add outstanding designs and colors in the future.
> 
> So here are my 16 most worn scarves for the year, each was worn 5 or more times.
> View attachment 3912846



Now this is a statistics course I would have enjoyed in high school!


----------



## scarf1

Ok, returned from a nice lunch, and ready with stats. The period covered is Dec1, 2016 to Nov 30, 2017.
FYI I live in a moderate climate(SF Bay Area), but have been traveling to Europe a fair amount as well.
Wore a scarf 279 times. ( About 70%)
By category
CSGM(3-5) started the year with 3 CSGMs. In late October 2017 added 2 more for a total of 5. Wore a CSGM 48 times. My most worn scarf of all was the BlueElectric Chasse en Inde( worn 20 times!) I was surprised to realize I could definitely add another one to this category.

70s(9) worn 25 times. So average of 3 times per scarf. Discontinued size. I probably wouldn't change any in this category.

Moussie 140 (5-9) worn 21 times. Started  year with 5, added 4 from SS2017. Started wearing this format more once I figured out how to tame the volume. I am Hooke on mousselines, and DH also loves them...

Moussie Stole(5-7) worn 36 times. Great cost per wear. Love this format. Already hope to add at least one more from 2018 collection. So easy to wear, and great when the weather is warmer. Our summer is LONG.

MAxiT(3) worn 10 times. All are original discontinued MaxiT format. Not sure if I would change anything here.

90s(40-50) worn 82 times. OK! A bit embarrassing. I didn't really need to add any, but Managed to add 10 90s( well one is a 100, but I lumped it here)I need to stop buying 90s. I have identified 2 that I am ready to re-home. BUt they are so pretty!

NonH(10) worn 37 times. Yes I do own non-h scarves and still wear them. The winners were 2 mousseline stoles and a cashmere stole.

Ok, enough of the stats- you want pix!
First, the most used scarves( worn 5 or more times)
The top row is CSGM
The last 4 are nonH



And the runners-up worn 3-4 times... ( interesting, all of these are Hermes, and definitely my preferred palette)


----------



## Cordeliere

This is so fun.

What is the design in the block of those worn 3-4 times--the one on the second row at the far right?


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Ok, returned from a nice lunch, and ready with stats. The period covered is Dec1, 2016 to Nov 30, 2017.
> FYI I live in a moderate climate(SF Bay Area), but have been traveling to Europe a fair amount as well.
> Wore a scarf 279 times. ( About 70%)
> By category
> CSGM(3-5) started the year with 3 CSGMs. In late October 2017 added 2 more for a total of 5. Wore a CSGM 48 times. My most worn scarf of all was the BlueElectric Chasse en Inde( worn 20 times!) I was surprised to realize I could definitely add another one to this category.
> 
> 70s(9) worn 25 times. So average of 3 times per scarf. Discontinued size. I probably wouldn't change any in this category.
> 
> Moussie 140 (5-9) worn 21 times. Started  year with 5, added 4 from SS2017. Started wearing this format more once I figured out how to tame the volume. I am Hooke on mousselines, and DH also loves them...
> 
> Moussie Stole(5-7) worn 36 times. Great cost per wear. Love this format. Already hope to add at least one more from 2018 collection. So easy to wear, and great when the weather is warmer. Our summer is LONG.
> 
> MAxiT(3) worn 10 times. All are original discontinued MaxiT format. Not sure if I would change anything here.
> 
> 90s(40-50) worn 82 times. OK! A bit embarrassing. I didn't really need to add any, but Managed to add 10 90s( well one is a 100, but I lumped it here)I need to stop buying 90s. I have identified 2 that I am ready to re-home. BUt they are so pretty!
> 
> NonH(10) worn 37 times. Yes I do own non-h scarves and still wear them. The winners were 2 mousseline stoles and a cashmere stole.
> 
> Ok, enough of the stats- you want pix!
> First, the most used scarves( worn 5 or more times)
> The top row is CSGM
> The last 4 are nonH
> View attachment 3913024
> 
> 
> And the runners-up worn 3-4 times... ( interesting, all of these are Hermes, and definitely my preferred palette)
> View attachment 3913027



Ooohhh!! So interesting! 

I would have guessed the second photo was your top worn scarves. They are the colors that I think of for you. But sometimes other things just make themselves somehow wearable . 

And you get a lot of use from your Christmas scarf. I barely wear mine. You and momasaurus are killing me with the Noel au Faubourg. I think I need one. My neige d’antan isn’t so useful. 

Im curious which ones you think you could part with. 

The 90s really are the purest form of the art. The silk takes the color like nothing else ever will. And the detail is amazing. So we are all drawn to them of course. If we love them as collectors items I think it’s fine to not wear them as often as we would like.  We are collecting wearable art.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> This is so fun.
> 
> What is the design in the block of those worn 3-4 times--the one on the second row at the far right?


That is Tapis persans GM Moussie in the pink/blue CW08.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ooohhh!! So interesting!
> 
> I would have guessed the second photo was your top worn scarves. They are the colors that I think of for you. But sometimes other things just make themselves somehow wearable .
> 
> And you get a lot of use from your Christmas scarf. I barely wear mine. You and momasaurus are killing me with the Noel au Faubourg. I think I need one. My neige d’antan isn’t so useful.
> 
> Im curious which ones you think you could part with.
> 
> The 90s really are the purest form of the art. The silk takes the color like nothing else ever will. And the detail is amazing. So we are all drawn to them of course. If we love them as collectors items I think it’s fine to not wear them as often as we would like.  We are collecting wearable art.



I was initially surprised that I wore my 2 holiday scarves so much, but then I realized that because I feel I can only wear them from thanksgiving to Xmas or New Years, I make an effort to wear them , rather than others during Dec.
The Noel is so easy for me to wardrobe because it goes with my most used cardigans- navy and light blue.
This year we were in Hawaii in early Dec, so the days to wear them are fewer.
Some usage is also skewed because we took 2 longer trips this year( 4-5 weeks each time), where I only had a limited selection.
I need to save this result, and revisit again same time next year.

The 2 I am ready to rehome are a Mors et gourmettes remix and Maison des carres


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> I was initially surprised that I wore my 2 holiday scarves so much, but then I realized that because I feel I can only wear them from thanksgiving to Xmas or New Years, I make an effort to wear them , rather than others during Dec.
> The Noel is so easy for me to wardrobe because it goes with my most used cardigans- navy and light blue.
> This year we were in Hawaii in early Dec, so the days to wear them are fewer.
> Some usage is also skewed because we took 2 longer trips this year( 4-5 weeks each time), where I only had a limited selection.
> I need to save this result, and revisit again same time next year.
> 
> The 2 I am ready to rehome are a Mors et gourmettes remix and Maison des carres



Yes these two seem rather utilitarian but not super special like some of your others. That’s how I feel. I just rehomed my carre en boucles for the same reason. We have so many scarves that we should really limit our collection to the best. I like these utilitarian patterns for cashmeres. They are functional with my wardrobe. But I prefer my 90s to be more artistic and special.


----------



## Katel

This scarf discussion is so helpful on many levels -  I have gotten out of the scarf love daily habit (long story), and recently I have felt the embers rekindling.  It goes hand-in-hand with getting my closet organized.
Which leads me to ask - how do you all keep such great records? Do you record your outfits every day? Absolutely fascinating.
I'm trying to find a recording method that's not overly complicated or intimidating... I have learned a lot listening to your methods, ladies - TU


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Ok, returned from a nice lunch, and ready with stats. The period covered is Dec1, 2016 to Nov 30, 2017.
> FYI I live in a moderate climate(SF Bay Area), but have been traveling to Europe a fair amount as well.
> Wore a scarf 279 times. ( About 70%)
> By category
> CSGM(3-5) started the year with 3 CSGMs. In late October 2017 added 2 more for a total of 5. Wore a CSGM 48 times. My most worn scarf of all was the BlueElectric Chasse en Inde( worn 20 times!) I was surprised to realize I could definitely add another one to this category.
> 
> 70s(9) worn 25 times. So average of 3 times per scarf. Discontinued size. I probably wouldn't change any in this category.
> 
> Moussie 140 (5-9) worn 21 times. Started  year with 5, added 4 from SS2017. Started wearing this format more once I figured out how to tame the volume. I am Hooke on mousselines, and DH also loves them...
> 
> Moussie Stole(5-7) worn 36 times. Great cost per wear. Love this format. Already hope to add at least one more from 2018 collection. So easy to wear, and great when the weather is warmer. Our summer is LONG.
> 
> MAxiT(3) worn 10 times. All are original discontinued MaxiT format. Not sure if I would change anything here.
> 
> 90s(40-50) worn 82 times. OK! A bit embarrassing. I didn't really need to add any, but Managed to add 10 90s( well one is a 100, but I lumped it here)I need to stop buying 90s. I have identified 2 that I am ready to re-home. BUt they are so pretty!
> 
> NonH(10) worn 37 times. Yes I do own non-h scarves and still wear them. The winners were 2 mousseline stoles and a cashmere stole.
> 
> Ok, enough of the stats- you want pix!
> First, the most used scarves( worn 5 or more times)
> The top row is CSGM
> The last 4 are nonH
> View attachment 3913024
> 
> 
> And the runners-up worn 3-4 times... ( interesting, all of these are Hermes, and definitely my preferred palette)
> View attachment 3913027



We are twins on 6 of these!


----------



## Genie27

Katel said:


> This scarf discussion is so helpful on many levels -  I have gotten out of the scarf love daily habit (long story), and recently I have felt the embers rekindling.  It goes hand-in-hand with getting my closet organized.
> Which leads me to ask - how do you all keep such great records? Do you record your outfits every day? Absolutely fascinating.
> I'm trying to find a recording method that's not overly complicated or intimidating... I have learned a lot listening to your methods, ladies - TU


I use Stylebook- in fact I started at around this time last year, so I have a full year of data.  I also use Cloth to save images of outfits but I believe the app itself is now defunct. 

SB really helped me hone in on my purchasing strategy. I’m less likely to purchase something on impulse that doesn’t fill a gap in my closet. Except my kelly belt. That feels a bit useless, but I have a cunning plan. (Wear more pants).


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> We are twins on 6 of these!


Why am I not surprised? Lol!


----------



## scarf1

Katel said:


> This scarf discussion is so helpful on many levels -  I have gotten out of the scarf love daily habit (long story), and recently I have felt the embers rekindling.  It goes hand-in-hand with getting my closet organized.
> Which leads me to ask - how do you all keep such great records? Do you record your outfits every day? Absolutely fascinating.
> I'm trying to find a recording method that's not overly complicated or intimidating... I have learned a lot listening to your methods, ladies - TU


Yes I also use Stylebook.


----------



## cremel

Wonderful scarf discussions! 

Here we are again in Paris! Kids were extremely well behaved during the whole 12 hour flight. What a relief! [emoji28]

It’s mostly cloudy yesterday since our arrival, little drizzle here and there. It’s not as cold as I thought.  Darker color is dominant in terms of clothes color tone in Paris.  My pink jacket gets to stand out. [emoji3]and my mid length Bordeaux/burgundy down jacket is the main wear for the trip. People are certainly fond of scarves here! I haven’t seen lots hermes scarves yet. So far I have seen quite a few Louis Vuitton’s signature and McQueen’s skull scarves. For the first time we stay at a place near Le Jardin du Luxembourg from the left bank. The atmosphere is quite different.  More to be discovered. 

I wish everyone a very happy holiday season! [emoji322]️


----------



## scarf1

cremel said:


> Wonderful scarf discussions!
> 
> Here we are again in Paris! Kids were extremely well behaved during the whole 12 hour flight. What a relief! [emoji28]
> 
> It’s mostly cloudy yesterday since our arrival, little drizzle here and there. It’s not as cold as I thought.  Darker color is dominant in terms of clothes color tone in Paris.  My pink jacket gets to stand out. [emoji3]and my mid length Bordeaux/burgundy down jacket is the main wear for the trip. People are certainly fond of scarves here! I haven’t seen lots hermes scarves yet. So far I have seen quite a few Louis Vuitton’s signature and McQueen’s skull scarves. For the first time we stay at a place near Le Jardin du Luxembourg from the left bank. The atmosphere is quite different.  More to be discovered.
> 
> I wish everyone a very happy holiday season! [emoji322]️


Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> We are in a similar situation. Cold climate so I always focus on cold weather clothing and work clothing. I need more summer and casual things. I’m hoping next summer will not be all work for me like the past few years.  I’ll look forward to your finds.


Oh how I understand you. I always lived and worked in a cold climate with short summers. After a move to a hot climate I realised that my wardrobe is mostly for the office and whatever I thought was my summer clothes was a. not enough; b. not casual; and c. if casual, was good for short trips to resorts as tourist but not for real life like grocery shopping, school pickups, doctor appointments etc.  And now, years later, moving to a cold climate would be painful too - I have a couple of cashmere dresses and 1 cardigan. 
Ladies, please share your thoughts with me. I was offered this vintage Chanel choker. Does anyone like it?


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> That’s wonderful! What was your favorite part? Was it crowded?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Sounds like an apt description. I hope it’s possible to do Cluny and Cognacq-Jay in the same day...was also hoping to fit in some walking around/shopping/cafe sitting.


Cluny and C-J are in different parts of town. I’d do C-J in the morning, then shop and lunch in the Marais. In the afternoon, on to Cluny in the Latin Quarter, after which I’d walk up the Boulevard Saint-Michel to the Luxembourg Gardens for tea and a stroll, assuming the weather is fine. Check opening hours before you go


cremel said:


> Wonderful scarf discussions!
> 
> Here we are again in Paris! Kids were extremely well behaved during the whole 12 hour flight. What a relief! [emoji28]
> 
> It’s mostly cloudy yesterday since our arrival, little drizzle here and there. It’s not as cold as I thought.  Darker color is dominant in terms of clothes color tone in Paris.  My pink jacket gets to stand out. [emoji3]and my mid length Bordeaux/burgundy down jacket is the main wear for the trip. People are certainly fond of scarves here! I haven’t seen lots hermes scarves yet. So far I have seen quite a few Louis Vuitton’s signature and McQueen’s skull scarves. For the first time we stay at a place near Le Jardin du Luxembourg from the left bank. The atmosphere is quite different.  More to be discovered.
> 
> I wish everyone a very happy holiday season! [emoji322]️



The saying goes that you’re born (literally or figuratively) with the soul of the Left Bank or the Right Bank. I’m definitely a Left Bank. The Luxembourg Gardens are wonderful for children - lots of activites - and all that greenery makes for cleaner air. 
Enjoy your trip and happy holodays to you!


----------



## cremel

Thank you ladies!!

Sheikha,

This bracelet looks great. I love the design.  My vote would be yes.


----------



## EmileH

Crenels have a wonderful trip.

Sheika I l Ike the choker.

I admire the ladies who do style book. I do not have the time to take the photos and keep up with it. I have a spreadsheet of my scarves and I printed it this year and just put a mark after the scarf each time I wore it.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Plume is is an alternative to a Kelly or Birkin, perhaps Bolide. It's routes go way back to the early 20 century. Can't be compared to a GP or Evie which are '70s bags when H was struggling to find casual alternatives.


I thought the Garden Party bag was a fairly recent introduction.   I see a site that says 2014.
Plume may, in some ways, be on a par to a Kelly or a Birkin, but those to me are not necessarily bags for knocking about on Saturday afternoon.  Plume is more streamlined than Evie.  Evie always struck me as a bookbag, ideal for a student's first foray into H bags.


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ooohhh!! So interesting!
> 
> I would have guessed the second photo was your top worn scarves. They are the colors that I think of for you. But sometimes other things just make themselves somehow wearable .
> 
> And you get a lot of use from your Christmas scarf. I barely wear mine. You and momasaurus are killing me with the Noel au Faubourg. I think I need one. My neige d’antan isn’t so useful.
> 
> Im curious which ones you think you could part with.
> 
> The 90s really are the purest form of the art. The silk takes the color like nothing else ever will. And the detail is amazing. So we are all drawn to them of course. If we love them as collectors items I think it’s fine to not wear them as often as we would like.  We are collecting wearable art.


I just love what you said here. The 90s are more about collecting works of art. OK now I feel better about not wearing them all regularly! But it seems unnecessary to have cashmeres and moussies that one doesn't wear, because they are practical items of clothing. Hm. I think that explains why my cashmere collection is more about color and effect than about having a meaningful design that resonates with me. Hugs!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I just love what you said here. The 90s are more about collecting works of art. OK now I feel better about not wearing them all regularly! But it seems unnecessary to have cashmeres and moussies that one doesn't wear, because they are practical items of clothing. Hm. I think that explains why my cashmere collection is more about color and effect than about having a meaningful design that resonates with me. Hugs!



Yes I think this is my evolving understanding. The large formats as much as I love them don’t demonstrate the artistry as well. They are functional. And expensive, and we should only buy them to wear. The 90s are completely different. They don’t have to be practical. How’s that for rationalization?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh how I understand you. I always lived and worked in a cold climate with short summers. After a move to a hot climate I realised that my wardrobe is mostly for the office and whatever I thought was my summer clothes was a. not enough; b. not casual; and c. if casual, was good for short trips to resorts as tourist but not for real life like grocery shopping, school pickups, doctor appointments etc.  And now, years later, moving to a cold climate would be painful too - I have a couple of cashmere dresses and 1 cardigan.
> Ladies, please share your thoughts with me. I was offered this vintage Chanel choker. Does anyone like it?
> View attachment 3913321



I moved to a hot climate three years ago and still haven't figured out how to dress.  What do you wear?


----------



## Cordeliere

JolieS said:


> *The saying goes that you’re born (literally or figuratively) with the soul of the Left Bank or the Right Bank. *I’m definitely a Left Bank. The Luxembourg Gardens are wonderful for children - lots of activites - and all that greenery makes for cleaner air.
> Enjoy your trip and happy holodays to you!



Love this.


----------



## EmileH

Cordeliere said:


> Love this.



Oh I don’t know. I love both banks. Each appeals to a different facet of my personality. I don’t think I could choose. Well if I had to I would take left bank.


----------



## EmileH

I take that back. I refuse to choose. [emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I thought the Garden Party bag was a fairly recent introduction.   I see a site that says 2014.
> Plume may, in some ways, be on a par to a Kelly or a Birkin, but those to me are not necessarily bags for knocking about on Saturday afternoon.  Plume is more streamlined than Evie.  Evie always struck me as a bookbag, ideal for a student's first foray into H bags.



H had a really hard time in the 1970s. Mainstream fashion moved totally away from structured bags. The GP and Evie and other bags were designed to compete against Gucci's hobos.

Evie is one I've had on my list for a long time. Totally casual, take anywhere, worry free bag. Quite ridiculous I haven't bought one but then other brands make great casual bags too. It's not water tight of course. 

GP was introduced in the 1970s (don't care what the site says). _Fantastic_ bag too, I cannot recommend it enough. Those proper rolled handles straps going all the way down the bag reinforce the strength. The large pocket inside (all-leather versions) holds a lot. It doesn't have feet so I don't put it down on the floor.

I'd say the Plume 32, Bolide 35 or Kelly 32 are about the same in terms of formality/casualness, just depends on the leather. Day bags that can smarten up a casual outfit or complete a formal look. I like the handheld look with my Crombie.

The Plume and GP cannot be worn on the shoulder. Some people say they can but the depth of both makes that very hard for me to visualise.


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Wonderful scarf discussions!
> 
> Here we are again in Paris! Kids were extremely well behaved during the whole 12 hour flight. What a relief! [emoji28]
> 
> It’s mostly cloudy yesterday since our arrival, little drizzle here and there. It’s not as cold as I thought.  Darker color is dominant in terms of clothes color tone in Paris.  My pink jacket gets to stand out. [emoji3]and my mid length Bordeaux/burgundy down jacket is the main wear for the trip. People are certainly fond of scarves here! I haven’t seen lots hermes scarves yet. So far I have seen quite a few Louis Vuitton’s signature and McQueen’s skull scarves. For the first time we stay at a place near Le Jardin du Luxembourg from the left bank. The atmosphere is quite different.  More to be discovered.
> 
> I wish everyone a very happy holiday season! [emoji322]️


Oh Cremel, how wonderful! I look forward to hearing some more of your observations, and wish you a happy holiday season and vacation too!!


----------



## cafecreme15

JolieS said:


> Cluny and C-J are in different parts of town. I’d do C-J in the morning, then shop and lunch in the Marais. In the afternoon, on to Cluny in the Latin Quarter, after which I’d walk up the Boulevard Saint-Michel to the Luxembourg Gardens for tea and a stroll, assuming the weather is fine. Check opening hours before you go
> 
> 
> The saying goes that you’re born (literally or figuratively) with the soul of the Left Bank or the Right Bank. I’m definitely a Left Bank. The Luxembourg Gardens are wonderful for children - lots of activites - and all that greenery makes for cleaner air.
> Enjoy your trip and happy holodays to you!


Excellent itinerary. I’ll have to see what day I end up going (I’m thinking it might have to be a Monday) in which case I think C-J is closed. I’ll be able to nail it down more accurately as it gets closer. I was hoping to poke around the Marais for a while, anyway. I just love it there; it’s about the only time I don’t mind wandering and getting lost! 

I’m with PbP, I don’t think I could possibly choose a favorite bank; they’ve each got their own unique charm that I cant quantify or rank. 



eagle1002us said:


> I thought the Garden Party bag was a fairly recent introduction.   I see a site that says 2014.
> Plume may, in some ways, be on a par to a Kelly or a Birkin, but those to me are not necessarily bags for knocking about on Saturday afternoon.  Plume is more streamlined than Evie.  Evie always struck me as a bookbag, ideal for a student's first foray into H bags.





papertiger said:


> H had a really hard time in the 1970s. Mainstream fashion moved totally away from structured bags. The GP and Evie and other bags were designed to compete against Gucci's hobos.
> 
> Evie is one I've had on my list for a long time. Totally casual, take anywhere, worry free bag. Quite ridiculous I haven't bought one but then other brands make great casual bags too. It's not water tight of course.
> 
> GP was introduced in the 1970s (don't care what the site says). _Fantastic_ bag too, I cannot recommend it enough. Those proper rolled handles straps going all the way down the bag reinforce the strength. The large pocket inside (all-leather versions) holds a lot. It doesn't have feet so I don't put it down on the floor.
> 
> I'd say the Plume 32, Bolide 35 or Kelly 32 are about the same in terms of formality/casualness, just depends on the leather. Day bags that can smarten up a casual outfit or complete a formal look. I like the handheld look with my Crombie.
> 
> The Plume and GP cannot be worn on the shoulder. Some people say they can but the depth of both makes that very hard for me to visualise.



I totally agree with the ease and practicality of the Evie. I got mine this past May and I’m still obsessed. As for the GP, I need a new work bag and this has been a top contender. I’m between this and one of the seasonal iterations of the Chanel shopping bag, or maybe a cerf/business affinity. I need a bag that will be a workhorse and can carry everything but the kitchen sink (including my Jimmy Choos wrapped in their little CVS plastic bag). The problem is that a lot of these larger bags have a divider in the middle, and I need something that’s completely open or else the shoes won’t fit! I’m having trouble totally committing to the GP because I feel it’s a lot of money for what it is.


----------



## MSO13

papertiger said:


> H had a really hard time in the 1970s. Mainstream fashion moved totally away from structured bags. The GP and Evie and other bags were designed to compete against Gucci's hobos.
> 
> Evie is one I've had on my list for a long time. Totally casual, take anywhere, worry free bag. Quite ridiculous I haven't bought one but then other brands make great casual bags too. It's not water tight of course.
> 
> GP was introduced in the 1970s (don't care what the site says). _Fantastic_ bag too, I cannot recommend it enough. Those proper rolled handles straps going all the way down the bag reinforce the strength. The large pocket inside (all-leather versions) holds a lot. It doesn't have feet so I don't put it down on the floor.
> 
> I'd say the Plume 32, Bolide 35 or Kelly 32 are about the same in terms of formality/casualness, just depends on the leather. Day bags that can smarten up a casual outfit or complete a formal look. I like the handheld look with my Crombie.
> 
> The Plume and GP cannot be worn on the shoulder. Some people say they can but the depth of both makes that very hard for me to visualise.



I have attempted to buy an Evie several times but it's just not me. I prefer my small crossbody bags like Givenchy Pandora, Celine Trio. I got a very old GP in the Fall and it's one of my absolute faves. It's military toile with dark brown leather.  I can jam it up to my shoulder in a pinch but it's not comfy for a long time. Here's my GP with my barenia B that needs to go to spa for her dry skin but I can't part with her yet. 

I love the simplicity of the Plume but for some reason feel all sizes look out of proportion on my curvy shape. Maybe someday the right one will find me.

Sorry the Medor didn't work out, my store had a Canopee Tadelakt with Palladium at a bag event in the Fall but it wasn't the right time. I also want a Kelly in that color family someday.


----------



## MSO13

I have a very un-scientific way of determining my most worn scarves. These are the 3 this year that are always out waiting to be folded and put back in their boxes. I keep cashmere in boxes because we have moths so like some people rotate their bags irregularly, I rotate my shawls out of laziness. These go with everything so I just keep them on top of the boxes in their cabinet. I like to think I wear my other scarves at some point during the year but don't have good photos.  I do know that I have at least one to rehome because I bought it on impulse and it doesn't look good on me. It looked great on the Asst. Mgr at my H though 

Bandanas in Black and Olive and Tyger Tyger gray, green, camel


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Excellent itinerary. I’ll have to see what day I end up going (I’m thinking it might have to be a Monday) in which case I think C-J is closed. I’ll be able to nail it down more accurately as it gets closer. I was hoping to poke around the Marais for a while, anyway. I just love it there; it’s about the only time I don’t mind wandering and getting lost!
> 
> I’m with PbP, I don’t think I could possibly choose a favorite bank; they’ve each got their own unique charm that I cant quantify or rank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with the ease and practicality of the Evie. I got mine this past May and I’m still obsessed. As for the GP, I need a new work bag and this has been a top contender. I’m between this and one of the seasonal iterations of the Chanel shopping bag, or maybe a cerf/business affinity. I need a bag that will be a workhorse and can carry everything but the kitchen sink (including my Jimmy Choos wrapped in their little CVS plastic bag). The problem is that a lot of these larger bags have a divider in the middle, and I need something that’s completely open or else the shoes won’t fit! I’m having trouble totally committing to the GP because I feel it’s a lot of money for what it is.



Ha ha, compared with other H bags I think the GP is cheap for what it is. The Medor 23 was £1K _more_ for what is practically a wrap-around wallet with a bit of hardware.


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> I have a very un-scientific way of determining my most worn scarves. These are the 3 this year that are always out waiting to be folded and put back in their boxes. I keep cashmere in boxes because we have moths so like some people rotate their bags irregularly, I rotate my shawls out of laziness. These go with everything so I just keep them on top of the boxes in their cabinet. I like to think I wear my other scarves at some point during the year but don't have good photos.  I do know that I have at least one to rehome because I bought it on impulse and it doesn't look good on me. It looked great on the Asst. Mgr at my H though
> 
> Bandanas in Black and Olive and Tyger Tyger gray, green, camel
> 
> View attachment 3913446
> View attachment 3913447
> View attachment 3913448
> View attachment 3913449



I don't put my CSGMs away. Nor the 90s in seasonal rotation. Some special scarves are boxed but most are threaded through scarf hangers so I can see them pink > green on one and red > blue on another. H doesn't make enough green, purple or brown scarves, I wish there were more.

Love your Tyger and you Barenia B. That was my favourite GM cw, I very nearly bought it but it's fairly close in design to my ZP so my only Tyger is a silk 90. Plus I have another 'olive' with CS 100 Caducee Rock.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Ha ha, compared with other H bags I think the GP is cheap for what it is. The Medor 23 was £1K _more_ for what is practically a wrap-around wallet with a bit of hardware.



Ha! Yes, compared to H prices it is reasonable, but objectively still a lot! Probably a few hundred more than a Chanel, and that doesn’t include the decorative twillies Id get. I also surprisingly don’t have a Chanel bag yet. But I’m just in love with H colors. No other brand even holds a candle to them, imo.


----------



## pigleto972001

Sheikha I like the choker ! Saw some similar styles in the spring runway show. The pearl and gold tone makes it a classic. 

I have a few scarves and haven’t worn them in a while. This thread is enabling me to try them again [emoji39]

Just heard that Phoebe Philo is leaving celine, one of my fave brands ((( end of an era. I loved her modern take on clothes. Rumors say she might consider taking the Burberry spot once their director leaves.


----------



## Cordeliere

MSO13 said:


> I have attempted to buy an Evie several times but it's just not me. I prefer my small crossbody bags like Givenchy Pandora, Celine Trio. I got a very old GP in the Fall and it's one of my absolute faves. It's military toile with dark brown leather.  I can jam it up to my shoulder in a pinch but it's not comfy for a long time. Here's my GP with my barenia B that needs to go to spa for her dry skin but I can't part with her yet.
> 
> I love the simplicity of the Plume but for some reason feel all sizes look out of proportion on my curvy shape. Maybe someday the right one will find me.
> 
> Sorry the Medor didn't work out, my store had a Canopee Tadelakt with Palladium at a bag event in the Fall but it wasn't the right time. I also want a Kelly in that color family someday.



Your barenia birkin is really gorgeous.


----------



## Pirula

Squeeeeeeeeee!!!

[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]

Look what just popped up under our tree!!




I’m a lucky girl!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> Squeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> Look what just popped up under our tree!!
> 
> View attachment 3913610
> 
> 
> I’m a lucky girl!!



Ahh!! Any guesses??


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Ahh!! Any guesses??


It's a large shopping bag....a Birkin? or a 32 Kelly?


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> Ahh!! Any guesses??



None!  But a scarf I’m sure.



gracekelly said:


> It's a large shopping bag....a Birkin? or a 32 Kelly?



Ha!! No.  I’m sure it’s a scarf.  Must be an optical illusion.  The bag is not big I promise.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> I don't put my CSGMs away. Nor the 90s in seasonal rotation. Some special scarves are boxed but most are threaded through scarf hangers so I can see them pink > green on one and red > blue on another. H doesn't make enough green, purple or brown scarves, I wish there were more.
> 
> Love your Tyger and you Barenia B. That was my favourite GM cw, I very nearly bought it but it's fairly close in design to my ZP so my only Tyger is a silk 90. Plus I have another 'olive' with CS 100 Caducee Rock.



I love Caducee Rock. This scarf is so cool and such a useful size. I would love to see some mod photos when you get the time.


----------



## nicole0612

This scarf statistics discussion is fascinating. I don’t wear my scarves nearly enough, but I love to look at them. When I put one on in the morning they usually seem either too big, too small or too slippery  
I think I should invest in some men’s 100 cashmere size for nice compromise; there is one that looks very nice to me, the new one with the horse and gears, I think that is 100 men’s size?


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I love Caducee Rock. This scarf is so cool and such a useful size. I would love to see some mod photos when you get the time.



For you *nicole. *This is a 100


----------



## Meta

@nicole0612 I'm another who doesn't wear my silks as often as I should!  The scarf you have in mind, Des Chevaux sous le Capot is a 140 CSGM.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh how I understand you. I always lived and worked in a cold climate with short summers. After a move to a hot climate I realised that my wardrobe is mostly for the office and whatever I thought was my summer clothes was a. not enough; b. not casual; and c. if casual, was good for short trips to resorts as tourist but not for real life like grocery shopping, school pickups, doctor appointments etc.  And now, years later, moving to a cold climate would be painful too - I have a couple of cashmere dresses and 1 cardigan.
> Ladies, please share your thoughts with me. I was offered this vintage Chanel choker. Does anyone like it?
> View attachment 3913321



I like it. I only buy vintage Chanel. The last Chanel costume jewellery belt I bought, though stunning looking, has broken twice.


----------



## papertiger

pigleto972001 said:


> Sheikha I like the choker ! Saw some similar styles in the spring runway show. The pearl and gold tone makes it a classic.
> 
> I have a few scarves and haven’t worn them in a while. This thread is enabling me to try them again [emoji39]
> 
> Just heard that Phoebe Philo is leaving celine, one of my fave brands ((( end of an era. I loved her modern take on clothes. Rumors say she might consider taking the Burberry spot once their director leaves.



Burberry need her, if it's true, apologies to all Celine lovers


----------



## pigleto972001

Funnily enough, my husband said the same thing. He said Burberry’s been a mess lately! lol


----------



## Pirula

I just don’t have the patience for the spreadsheet thing.  I should, but I don’t. I also have probably have the smallest wardrobe here.

But I’ll tell you how I know which scarves I wear the most:  I finally had to reorganize my scarf box stacks so I wouldn’t have to weed through boxes to find them.  Repeatedly.  

So now they are a small stack above the even smaller (2) stack of CSGM boxes.

And they are:  Tyger Tyger, Mythiques Phoenix, Ex Libris en Kimonos, and Fleurs d’Indiennes.

I do wear my scarves.  Some more than others, I grant you.  But these four are my favorite, don’t think about it, they always go, just “chuck” (to use a Papertiger phrase) them on, they always make me happy, ones.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> H had a really hard time in the 1970s. Mainstream fashion moved totally away from structured bags. The GP and Evie and other bags were designed to compete against Gucci's hobos.
> 
> Evie is one I've had on my list for a long time. Totally casual, take anywhere, worry free bag. Quite ridiculous I haven't bought one but then other brands make great casual bags too. It's not water tight of course.
> 
> GP was introduced in the 1970s (don't care what the site says). _Fantastic_ bag too, I cannot recommend it enough. Those proper rolled handles straps going all the way down the bag reinforce the strength. The large pocket inside (all-leather versions) holds a lot. It doesn't have feet so I don't put it down on the floor.
> 
> I'd say the Plume 32, Bolide 35 or Kelly 32 are about the same in terms of formality/casualness, just depends on the leather. Day bags that can smarten up a casual outfit or complete a formal look. I like the handheld look with my Crombie.
> 
> The Plume and GP cannot be worn on the shoulder. Some people say they can but the depth of both makes that very hard for me to visualise.


Crombie?  What's that? A pix of how you use the bag would be nice, too.

  Well, I use shoulder bags as a rule so there goes any aspirations toward a Plume.   I might have realized that limitation (to me) if I had cash in hand and was ready to spring on a Plume.  
I am scared to death of using bags that are open like the Evie and GP.   I like the security of having a closed bag.  Each to her own, right?   Plus I usually carry a small tote for a water bottle b/c it doesn't matter if the tote gets wet inside.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Crombie?  What's that? A pix of how you use the bag would be nice, too.
> 
> Well, I use shoulder bags as a rule so there goes any aspirations toward a Plume.   I might have realized that limitation (to me) if I had cash in hand and was ready to spring on a Plume.
> I am scared to death of using bags that are open like the Evie and GP.   I like the security of having a closed bag.  Each to her own, right?   Plus I usually carry a small tote for a water bottle b/c it doesn't matter if the tote gets wet inside.



DH took a pic the other day but he hasn't sent it to me.

GP has poppers that keep it closed, no worries.

There is a Maxibox tote with longer handles and could fit on a shoulder but I believe that is also open.

I hear ya about the Evie, not always great in major cities.

What a bout a Bolide, they have shoulder straps?


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes I think this is my evolving understanding. The large formats as much as I love them don’t demonstrate the artistry as well. They are functional. And expensive, and we should only buy them to wear. The 90s are completely different. They don’t have to be practical. How’s that for rationalization?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I have only H shawl.   I'm not even sure I wore it last year, even tho I quite like it:  Folklore with a deep aubergine background.   I can go for long periods without wearing an outfit and then the weather or the Hermes gods favor wearing combining the shawl & outfit.
If a 90 is something I eventually decide to re-home, it's fairly easy to get most of the purchase price back, compared with a shawl.  So if a 90 doesn't work out as I hoped I de-accession it and move on.

Yes, I agree, you're right in urging more caution and less impulse in buying the shawls.  I have only one 140.  It goes well with things but I keep rolling my chair over the tails of the scarf.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> For you *nicole. *This is a 100
> 
> View attachment 3913715



Thank you PT!
It really is perfect and so cool.


----------



## eagle1002us

MSO13 said:


> I have a very un-scientific way of determining my most worn scarves. These are the 3 this year that are always out waiting to be folded and put back in their boxes. I keep cashmere in boxes because we have moths so like some people rotate their bags irregularly, I rotate my shawls out of laziness. These go with everything so I just keep them on top of the boxes in their cabinet. I like to think I wear my other scarves at some point during the year but don't have good photos.  I do know that I have at least one to rehome because I bought it on impulse and it doesn't look good on me. It looked great on the Asst. Mgr at my H though
> 
> Bandanas in Black and Olive and Tyger Tyger gray, green, camel
> 
> View attachment 3913446
> View attachment 3913447
> View attachment 3913448
> View attachment 3913449


I love your affinity for olives and dark greens.   Khaki and olive are the neutrals I most enjoy wearing.  Tpfers don't typically mention olive as a neutral, it's trumped by etoupe.  Personal coloring must really influence a preference for olives.  

Your B is beautiful.   Yeah, get the Canopee if you can -- it's a beautiful color.  I was offered a Bolide in it a while back.  Bolide bags not my thing, sadly.


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> @nicole0612 I'm another who doesn't wear my silks as often as I should!  The scarf you have in mind, Des Chevaux sous le Capot is a 140 CSGM.



You are awesome, thanks! Ok, probably don’t need to rush out for this one then. Other CSGMs would be higher on the list


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you PT!
> It really is perfect and so cool.



Thank you. My favourite size cash


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I have only H shawl.   I'm not even sure I wore it last year, even tho I quite like it:  Folklore with a deep aubergine background.   I can go for long periods without wearing an outfit and then the weather or the Hermes gods favor wearing combining the shawl & outfit.
> If a 90 is something I eventually decide to re-home, it's fairly easy to get most of the purchase price back, compared with a shawl.  So if a 90 doesn't work out as I hoped I de-accession it and move on.
> 
> Yes, I agree, you're right in urging more caution and less impulse in buying the shawls.  I have only one 140.  It goes well with things but I keep rolling my chair over the tails of the scarf.



I quite like the look of Folklore also, sounds so pretty with dark purple!


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Thank you. My favourite size cash



100% yes!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> DH took a pic the other day but he hasn't sent it to me.
> 
> GP has poppers that keep it closed, no worries.
> 
> There is a Maxibox tote with longer handles and could fit on a shoulder but I believe that is also open.
> 
> I hear ya about the Evie, not always great in major cities.
> 
> What a bout a Bolide, they have shoulder straps?


Do Bolides have shoulder straps?   I've forgotten.  I haven't looked at bags in the boutique lately, so I've lost touch with the attributes of some of them.   It's a dome bag.  You should see gravity at work in my dome bags: all this junk, usually coupons of one sort of another, hairpins, pens, receipts, sedimenting in the bottom of my bags.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I quite like the look of Folklore also, sounds so pretty with dark purple!


Thank you, Nicole!  I bought the shawl from a reseller and paid a signifcant premium but not as much as I see it going for now!


----------



## eagle1002us

We should thank the Hermes gods for creating Tyger Tyger.   So many tpfers mention it as one of their favs.  The browny one is my fav HS and always gets compliments.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Do Bolides have shoulder straps?   I've forgotten.  I haven't looked at bags in the boutique lately, so I've lost touch with the attributes of some of them.   It's a dome bag.  You should see gravity at work in my dome bags: all this junk, usually coupons of one sort of another, hairpins, pens, receipts, sedimenting in the bottom of my bags.



Bolides old and new have straps. The Web has a front pocket but no strap.

I use a large size cosmetics bag in my Bolide to put all little things in. I have one in most larger bags. They are cheaper than 'organisers' and they zip if need be. The thing is even with a Bolide 35 is because it's dome shape it's also wedge shape (I guess the Kelly is too, hence quite thin on the top) which is why I never think of them as large at all.

Anyway I don't mean to enable you. It's so hard at H to try on all the bag possibilities at once.


----------



## papertiger

pigleto972001 said:


> Funnily enough, my husband said the same thing. He said Burberry’s been a mess lately! lol



Plastic macs for over £1K, I mean we're fashion silly but we're not stupid


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> I just don’t have the patience for the spreadsheet thing.  I should, but I don’t. I also have probably have the smallest wardrobe here.
> 
> But I’ll tell you how I know which scarves I wear the most:  I finally had to reorganize my scarf box stacks so I wouldn’t have to weed through boxes to find them.  Repeatedly.
> 
> So now they are a small stack above the even smaller (2) stack of CSGM boxes.
> 
> And they are:  Tyger Tyger, Mythiques Phoenix, Ex Libris en Kimonos, and Fleurs d’Indiennes.
> 
> I do wear my scarves.  Some more than others, I grant you.  But these four are my favorite, don’t think about it, they always go, just “chuck” (to use a Papertiger phrase) them on, they always make me happy, ones.



Yes, I am the chuck n go queen.

3 out of 4 of the designs you wear the most are some of very favourites.

I've been wearing black, navy and red this season. I have 15 x 90s in my current season's rotation. I can see them all from where I'm sitting. My most worn have been dark teals/navy/yellow Into the Canadian Wild, mult/blk/wht Appaloosa, dark red(s) Zenobie from a few seasons ago, dark red/purple Iris. I purposely also pulled out of their boxes one of my Tigre du Bengals in the 'sunset cw, black Bateaux tout le Monde and MP in anthracite/aubergine because sometimes I like scarves too much to wear them which is ridiculous and I won't give into that side of myself.

I don't choose which scarf to wear until I'm dressed even though I put out my outfit the night before.


----------



## SouthTampa

Pirula said:


> Squeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> Look what just popped up under our tree!!
> 
> View attachment 3913610
> 
> 
> I’m a lucky girl!!


Your tree is georgous.


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> Yes, I am the chuck n go queen.
> 
> 3 out of 4 of the designs you wear the most are some of very favourites.
> 
> I've been wearing black, navy and red this season. I have 15 x 90s in my current season's rotation. I can see them all from where I'm sitting. My most worn have been dark teals/navy/yellow Into the Canadian Wild, mult/blk/wht Appaloosa, dark red(s) Zenobie from a few seasons ago, dark red/purple Iris. I purposely also pulled out of their boxes one of my Tigre du Bengals in the 'sunset cw, black Bateaux tout le Monde and MP in anthracite/aubergine because sometimes I like scarves too much to wear them which is ridiculous and I won't give into that side of myself.
> 
> I don't choose which scarf to wear until I'm dressed even though I put out my outfit the night before.



Ha!  What’s the fourth?

Sometimes, they call to you:  “Wearrrr meeee.”



SouthTampa said:


> Your tree is georgous.



Aren’t you sweet!  Thank you!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Bolides old and new have straps. The Web has a front pocket but no strap.
> 
> I use a large size cosmetics bag in my Bolide to put all little things in. I have one in most larger bags. They are cheaper than 'organisers' and they zip if need be. The thing is even with a Bolide 35 is because it's dome shape it's also wedge shape (I guess the Kelly is too, hence quite thin on the top) which is why I never think of them as large at all.
> 
> Anyway I don't mean to enable you. It's so hard at H to try on all the bag possibilities at once.


The cosmetic bag is a good idea.  I don't wear cosmetics so I ordinarily don't carry one.  But they are inexpensive and worth a try.


----------



## cremel

SouthTampa said:


> Your tree is georgous.



Oh love that tree!![emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Ha!  What’s the fourth?
> 
> Sometimes, they call to you:  “Wearrrr meeee.”
> 
> 
> 
> Aren’t you sweet!  Thank you!



Oops, sorry, can't count! my purple/red Au Bout du Monde


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> The cosmetic bag is a good idea.  I don't wear cosmetics so I ordinarily don't carry one.  But they are inexpensive and worth a try.


 
Exactly. Lots come free with discounted 'sets' with bath stuff and toiletries after Christmas too.


----------



## Meta

Just came across Cathy Horyn's article on Phoebe Philo's departure from Celine. Good read.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Yes, I am the chuck n go queen.
> 
> 3 out of 4 of the designs you wear the most are some of very favourites.
> 
> I've been wearing black, navy and red this season. I have 15 x 90s in my current season's rotation. I can see them all from where I'm sitting. My most worn have been dark teals/navy/yellow Into the Canadian Wild, mult/blk/wht Appaloosa, dark red(s) Zenobie from a few seasons ago, dark red/purple Iris. I purposely also pulled out of their boxes one of my Tigre du Bengals in the 'sunset cw, black Bateaux tout le Monde and MP in anthracite/aubergine because sometimes I like scarves too much to wear them which is ridiculous and I won't give into that side of myself.
> 
> I don't choose which scarf to wear until I'm dressed even though I put out my outfit the night before.


LOL. 
Sometimes I decide what scarf or shawl I want to wear, then chuck on clothes that work with it!!


----------



## prepster

weN84 said:


> Just came across Cathy Horyn's article on Phoebe Philo's departure from Celine. Good read.



Gosh, can you imagine how fabulous her designs for Dior would be?  I wonder if Cathy is right, that Phoebe will drop out of fashion altogether?  I think she may just take a (long) break.  I'm not a fashion designer, but I've found in my own life that creativity has to go somewhere and be put to some good use.  I'd think it would be pretty impossible to simply stop being creative.


----------



## dharma

Morning friends! 
Unless I was having a premonition, I could have sworn that I read about Phoebe P departure weeks ago. I am puzzled by the “breaking news” articles yesterday. It’s sad for fashion but I think she deserves a break. I applaud her ability to step away when she needs it. While I would love to see her return to Dior or Chanel one day, her past history of wanting to stay in London might hinder that. Maybe when her children are grown she will feel differently. My secret wish is for Alber Elbaz to take over Chanel.   (only when Karl wishes to give it up, of course!)
@prepster, creative people generally have many channels to unleash their creativity. Just because she leaves fashion for a while, doesn’t mean she would stop being creative. I know that personally I would love to stop my very creative job. I can’t at this time but I long to go back to painting and weaving and not being on deadline to produce.


----------



## dharma

I love the scarf analysis from everyone. @Pocketbook Pup and @Genie27 your spreadsheets and apps are amazing!!! I’m pretty low key about what I grab to wear, it’s last once I’m dressed, and mood dependent. There are definite favorites. I keep CSGMs in these boxes from the container store all folded and visible. I’ve got one for cool tones and one for warm tones. In the back of the box, I put a cedar plank or lavender sachet for moth protection.



I made it a point to wear 90 silks more often this year and it worked, they are a more natural choice for me now. I roll them around the neck a few times to keep warm all day indoors. There are plenty I don’t wear that much but like PBP, I don’t mind. Collecting is fun too and they are like an art form, the purist representation of the H scarf in all its glorious color.


----------



## papertiger

dharma said:


> Morning friends!
> Unless I was having a premonition, I could have sworn that I read about Phoebe P departure weeks ago. I am puzzled by the “breaking news” articles yesterday. It’s sad for fashion but I think she deserves a break. I applaud her ability to step away when she needs it. While I would love to see her return to Dior or Chanel one day, her past history of wanting to stay in London might hinder that. Maybe when her children are grown she will feel differently. *My secret wish is for Alber Elbaz to take over Chanel.   (only when Karl wishes to give it up, of course!)*
> @prepster, creative people generally have many channels to unleash their creativity. Just because she leaves fashion for a while, doesn’t mean she would stop being creative. I know that personally I would love to stop my very creative job. I can’t at this time but I long to go back to painting and weaving and not being on deadline to produce.



That would be great. He did such a wonderful job for YSL even before Lanvin. I don't even know who's at the wheel at Lanvin now


----------



## Moirai

Beautiful scarf collections everyone 
Wearing the colors of the season with my Iris scarf. Wish my Chat friends a happy holiday


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks for the Cathy Horyn article on Phoebe Philo. It’s been rumored for some time she was leaving only it was made officially known yesterday. My Céline SA texted me to tell me as well. I hope she does go back to fashion at some point. I think she had to commute to Paris from London frequently and she has younger kids. 

 I shall miss her ugly shoes (I have a few  ) and her modern take on womenswear (my husband will not miss her ha ha. He’s always scratching his head at her designs which he says are not flattering  )

I think some ladies get the container store boxes to store their Hermes bags too. I use them for sweaters


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Beautiful scarf collections everyone
> Wearing the colors of the season with my Iris scarf. Wish my Chat friends a happy holiday
> View attachment 3914224


I love that you made this a Christmas scarf. This version of red and green is so fresh!! 

Dharma, I agree about the creative job - when I did design 8 hours a day, I was depleted when it came to personal projects. Now that I do a bit of this and that for my work day, it’s easier to indulge in creative hobbies.


----------



## prepster

dharma said:


> Morning friends!
> Unless I was having a premonition, I could have sworn that I read about Phoebe P departure weeks ago. I am puzzled by the “breaking news” articles yesterday. It’s sad for fashion but I think she deserves a break. I applaud her ability to step away when she needs it. While I would love to see her return to Dior or Chanel one day, her past history of wanting to stay in London might hinder that. Maybe when her children are grown she will feel differently. My secret wish is for Alber Elbaz to take over Chanel.   (only when Karl wishes to give it up, of course!)
> @prepster, creative people generally have many channels to unleash their creativity. Just because she leaves fashion for a while, doesn’t mean she would stop being creative. I know that personally I would love to stop my very creative job. I can’t at this time but I long to go back to painting and weaving and not being on deadline to produce.



Very true.  And I second the wish for Alber Elbaz at Chanel.  



Moirai said:


> Beautiful scarf collections everyone
> Wearing the colors of the season with my Iris scarf. Wish my Chat friends a happy holiday
> View attachment 3914224



That is stunning on you!


----------



## Meta

@dharma, @pigleto972001 is right in that it was rumored for Phobe Philo to leave Celine. Anyway, Marco Gobbeti CEO of Celine will join Burberry as CEO in 2018 and there were rumors that Phobe Philo will join him at Burberry. It'll be interesting to see if that will indeed happen. Celine or rather LVMH were very accommodating to Phoebe Philo's needs to stay in London and perhaps it remains to be seen if Marco Gobbeti was able to get her on board to Burberry.

There's been so many musical chairs in the fashion labels in the past few years that I can't keep up with who's where these days!


----------



## MSO13

I loved Phobe’s aesthetic and it makes me want to go buy one of her last GIANT bags to commemorate her tenure. I have many of her “ugly” shoes and relish the face DH makes when I wear them! I hope she takes some time for herself and while it’s fun to imagine her at the wheel of a bigger house, I don’t know if she has the temperament for it. The grind of Chanel’s schedule would be daunting to everyone, I suspect we’ll see more duos as younger waves of designers step in to keep up with the faster production cycle. I could see her at someplace like The Row where they are less bound to seasonal collections or perhaps she’ll do her own thing. I would love to see home and furnishings from her, her Celine stores are stunning and full of a great mix of finishes. 

As another member who has a creative job, I have lost my time for creative hobbies but not my enthusiasm for them. I picked up baking as a hobby which requires precision, a systemic production method etc which I find fulfilling and creative in a different way from my day job. It’s nice to follow steps rather than be the one who has to come up with the steps if you know what I mean. Most of my other artistic pursuits come up in my job on the regular so I don’t miss them but I don’t find them fun anymore either. Whenever someone wishing to enter my profession tells me they find it “so much fun” I always tell them not to do it because it becomes work. That’s why I find all the mom-preneurs and Insta-businesses so funny, it only looks fun because that’s the image everyone is selling. At the end of the day its a job. Sometimes I long for one of those desk sitting, clock watching, water cooler chatter, time clock punching jobs because I hear they come with regular paychecks, health benefits and weekends off  I wouldn’t trade what I do but at this time of year I’m also exhausted and wondering if I can do it again for another year. I’m trying to muster the energy to finish decorating the tree! But I’m on break for a week and celebrated by sleeping till noon today.


----------



## prepster

I can relate, as I’ve been on that cycle.  I went through a period where I was exhausted to the bone all of the time.  I would look ahead to no end in sight and want to crawl under a rock.  So at the worst possible time I took two weeks off (despite threats that the world would surely end if I did) and sat on a beach on the other side of the world to regroup.  I knew I was very lucky to be able to make money doing something that I would do for free, and was tired of hearing myself whine about how hard my life was,  when there were people who would trade places in a second.  I also realized that it was largely my own fault for sloppy over- scheduling and believing I was so important that no one would survive and nothing would get done without me.  So I started eating really healthy, and taking time for breakfast, lunch and dinner every single day.  I started leaving work at 7 without exception, and religiously getting 8 hours of sleep a night.   I started trusting the people I worked with to do their jobs, and spent more time focused on the aspects that only I could do.  I completely let go of worrying about the money—just washed my hands of it.  I stopped going to unnecessary meetings, and announced at the start of necessary ones that I had to leave in an hour.  (That is so effective!)  I hired everyone I needed to hire to help with whatever I needed help with, and started being more loving and funny and relaxed and happy. It was amazing how quickly I began to enjoy my life.  Looking back, it was 95% simply shifting mentally, and about 5% structural change.  I have a colleague however, that seems lost without constant crisis and stress.  Lol! I think if someone offered to take that away he’d probably refuse.


----------



## dharma

MSO13 said:


> I loved Phobe’s aesthetic and it makes me want to go buy one of her last GIANT bags to commemorate her tenure. I have many of her “ugly” shoes and relish the face DH makes when I wear them! I hope she takes some time for herself and while it’s fun to imagine her at the wheel of a bigger house, I don’t know if she has the temperament for it. The grind of Chanel’s schedule would be daunting to everyone, I suspect we’ll see more duos as younger waves of designers step in to keep up with the faster production cycle. I could see her at someplace like The Row where they are less bound to seasonal collections or perhaps she’ll do her own thing. I would love to see home and furnishings from her, her Celine stores are stunning and full of a great mix of finishes.
> 
> As another member who has a creative job, I have lost my time for creative hobbies but not my enthusiasm for them. I picked up baking as a hobby which requires precision, a systemic production method etc which I find fulfilling and creative in a different way from my day job. It’s nice to follow steps rather than be the one who has to come up with the steps if you know what I mean. Most of my other artistic pursuits come up in my job on the regular so I don’t miss them but I don’t find them fun anymore either. Whenever someone wishing to enter my profession tells me they find it “so much fun” I always tell them not to do it because it becomes work. That’s why I find all the mom-preneurs and Insta-businesses so funny, it only looks fun because that’s the image everyone is selling. At the end of the day its a job. Sometimes I long for one of those desk sitting, clock watching, water cooler chatter, time clock punching jobs because I hear they come with regular paychecks, health benefits and weekends off  I wouldn’t trade what I do but at this time of year I’m also exhausted and wondering if I can do it again for another year. I’m trying to muster the energy to finish decorating the tree! But I’m on break for a week and celebrated by sleeping till noon today.


I call this “cubicle envy”  and I definitely have it at times!


----------



## gracekelly

dharma said:


> Morning friends!
> Unless I was having a premonition, I could have sworn that I read about Phoebe P departure weeks ago. I am puzzled by the “breaking news” articles yesterday. It’s sad for fashion but I think she deserves a break. I applaud her ability to step away when she needs it. While I would love to see her return to Dior or Chanel one day, her past history of wanting to stay in London might hinder that. Maybe when her children are grown she will feel differently. My secret wish is for Alber Elbaz to take over Chanel.   (only when Karl wishes to give it up, of course!)
> @prepster, creative people generally have many channels to unleash their creativity. Just because she leaves fashion for a while, doesn’t mean she would stop being creative. I know that personally I would love to stop my very creative job. I can’t at this time but I long to go back to painting and weaving and not being on deadline to produce.


I don't think it was your imagination as I thought I had read this before as well.  She knows what she wants and when she wants it.  Good for her!  They might want someone younger than Elbaz to take over.   I was thinking Christopher Bailey who just left Burberry.


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> That would be great. He did such a wonderful job for YSL even before Lanvin. I don't even know who's at the wheel at Lanvin now


His ideas with costume jewelry were very cool.  I have the silk tulle wrapped pearls that were truly unique at the time.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> I don't think it was your imagination as I thought I had read this before as well.  She knows what she wants and when she wants it.  Good for her!  They might want someone younger than Elbaz to take over.   *I was thinking Christopher Bailey who just left Burberry*.



I would die. He's a marketing man not a designer. 

Anyway, we must wish KL a long and fruitful life, in a way he is as much part of the DNA of Chanel now as Chanel herself. 

Elbaz left because of inside pressure at Lanvin so I'm not sure he'd take the job even if offered.


----------



## pigleto972001

I heard maybe Marc Jacobs after Karl. Hmmm. I liked his vuitton designs more than his own label.


----------



## MSO13

I finished our tree and was rewarded with this surprise after putting away the ornament boxes!


----------



## MSO13

pigleto972001 said:


> I heard maybe Marc Jacobs after Karl. Hmmm. I liked his vuitton designs more than his own label.


I think that would be interesting but probably would alienate a lot of Chanel fans. I personally would love to see what he could do with the brands DNA


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> I would die. He's a marketing man not a designer.
> 
> Anyway, we must wish KL a long and fruitful life, in a way he is as much part of the DNA of Chanel now as Chanel herself.
> 
> Elbaz left because of inside pressure at Lanvin so I'm not sure he'd take the job even if offered.


That is why I thought of him.  Everything Chanel has done lately has been about marketing.  The branding on the RTW, the tee shirts. new scents and handbag styles.  They just want more and more of the marketplace.   KL is not personally designing every piece just based on some of the pedestrian and fugly things that show up at the stores.  He sets the tone and the vision, but there are always other people who design as well.  At one time Marc Jacobs was mentioned.  Please NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Not him.  He hasn't had an original idea in his life.  I guess we will all find out when the time comes and hope that it is not a disaster,


----------



## prepster

papertiger said:


> That would be great. He did such a wonderful job for YSL even before Lanvin. I don't even know who's at the wheel at Lanvin now



It doesn't sound as if anyone at Lanvin knows who's at the wheel at Lanvin either.


----------



## momasaurus

MSO13 said:


> I finished our tree and was rewarded with this surprise after putting away the ornament boxes!
> View attachment 3914398


Did the kitty get you all that stuff? (He is looking quite protective....)


----------



## MSO13

momasaurus said:


> Did the kitty get you all that stuff? (He is looking quite protective....)



More like he's after that ribbon and will stop at nothing to get it!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> I heard maybe Marc Jacobs after Karl. Hmmm. I liked his vuitton designs more than his own label.



Haha I hope not! Unless we want to see more like the cat emojis [emoji58]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordeliere said:


> I moved to a hot climate three years ago and still haven't figured out how to dress.  What do you wear?



I know, it took me longer than this.
I remember once asking in a store: I live in a hot climate, do you have anything for me? The SA brings a sleeveless cashmere top. I say, seriously, it’s really hot at home, I cannot wear cashmere. She brings something synthetic. I say no, really hot, need something breathable. She returns with a dress which is almost completely see through with the neck open almost down to the belly button


----------



## dharma

prepster said:


> It doesn't sound as if anyone at Lanvin knows who's at the wheel at Lanvin either.


It was Bouchra Jararr. Not sure if she is still there. The clothes were beautiful but very expensive. Plus the curse of being the one to step in after the beloved Alber has to be tough. From what I’ve read, the problem there is mostly with the owner. 
@MSO13 how exciting!!! How torturous to look at the boxes!! We always put our presents under the tree night before, lol.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

prepster said:


> Gosh, can you imagine how fabulous her designs for Dior would be?



Oh how nice that would be!
To me, anything would be better than MC. I cannot believe that I haven’t bought anything from Dior since MC (boots and Mitzahs don’t count)


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hi, everyone - just checking in from Lech. The conditions are perfect here! Yesterday we skied for 6 hours, which was probably 2 hours too much for me and today I'm kind of a mess. Thank goodness the boys started ski school today so they can ski with kids their age all day and don't have to worry about waiting for me to catch up! 

My favorite store in the world is here. It's a five floor boutique called Strolz and everything is beautiful and perfect - all the best ski wear and gear, a floor or two of fashion (Fendi and Dolce and Yves Salomon and some European designers). The top floor is more traditional attire but most of it you can still wear now - gorgeous embroidered and trimmed button down shirts, tweed Blazers, suede knee coats. I will need an afternoon to decide what I must have this year.

As promised, some pictures.

The Strolz store is all the way on the left. All the way on the right is Strolz ski rental. Everything in the town is owned by local families. Oh, and there's a stream running through the town.



More of the town:







So there is a ring of five mountain you can ski around...in yesterday six hours we got as far as three -

Lech:



Zürs - my DH is standing next to a huge drop (those are clouds in the back on the left):



St. Anton:



I hope everyone is well and having a wonderful holiday!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Hi, everyone - just checking in from Lech. The conditions are perfect here! Yesterday we skied for 6 hours, which was probably 2 hours too much for me and today I'm kind of a mess. Thank goodness the boys started ski school today so they can ski with kids their age all day and don't have to worry about waiting for me to catch up!
> 
> My favorite store in the world is here. It's a five floor boutique called Strolz and everything is beautiful and perfect - all the best ski wear and gear, a floor or two of fashion (Fendi and Dolce and Yves Salomon and some European designers). The top floor is more traditional attire but most of it you can still wear now - gorgeous embroidered and trimmed button down shirts, tweed Blazers, suede knee coats. I will need an afternoon to decide what I must have this year.
> 
> As promised, some pictures.
> 
> The Strolz store is all the way on the left. All the way on the right is Strolz ski rental. Everything in the town is owned by local families. Oh, and there's a stream running through the town.
> View attachment 3914802
> 
> 
> More of the town:
> 
> View attachment 3914803
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914804
> 
> 
> So there is a ring of five mountain you can ski around...in yesterday six hours we got as far as three -
> 
> Lech:
> View attachment 3914805
> 
> 
> Zürs - my DH is standing next to a huge drop (those are clouds in the back on the left):
> View attachment 3914806
> 
> 
> St. Anton:
> View attachment 3914807
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is well and having a wonderful holiday!!!



Wow this looks AMAZING! The picture of your DH standing in the clouds on the top of the mountain is surreal. What a trooper you are for skiing for 6 hours. I hope you and your family are having a wonderful time. How has your shoe situation been? Have you had to work your boots into formal outfits or were you able to come up with some scheme?

Also, I want to go to Strolz!!


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Hi, everyone - just checking in from Lech. The conditions are perfect here! Yesterday we skied for 6 hours, which was probably 2 hours too much for me and today I'm kind of a mess. Thank goodness the boys started ski school today so they can ski with kids their age all day and don't have to worry about waiting for me to catch up!
> 
> My favorite store in the world is here. It's a five floor boutique called Strolz and everything is beautiful and perfect - all the best ski wear and gear, a floor or two of fashion (Fendi and Dolce and Yves Salomon and some European designers). The top floor is more traditional attire but most of it you can still wear now - gorgeous embroidered and trimmed button down shirts, tweed Blazers, suede knee coats. I will need an afternoon to decide what I must have this year.
> 
> As promised, some pictures.
> 
> The Strolz store is all the way on the left. All the way on the right is Strolz ski rental. Everything in the town is owned by local families. Oh, and there's a stream running through the town.
> View attachment 3914802
> 
> 
> More of the town:
> 
> View attachment 3914803
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914804
> 
> 
> So there is a ring of five mountain you can ski around...in yesterday six hours we got as far as three -
> 
> Lech:
> View attachment 3914805
> 
> 
> Zürs - my DH is standing next to a huge drop (those are clouds in the back on the left):
> View attachment 3914806
> 
> 
> St. Anton:
> View attachment 3914807
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is well and having a wonderful holiday!!!


Wow, majestic views! Thank you for sharing and have a wonderful time! That store sounds like my kind of place


----------



## momasaurus

Awesome pix, BBC! You are making me like winter!


----------



## cafecreme15

I’m having trouble finding the proper thread in the H forum to ask this question, but I figured our resident scarf experts would know the answer: is it worth the savings to buy a 90 scarf in Europe? I was thinking about my 2018 H purchases, and would like to add my very first scarf to my very humble collection of H goodies. Based on an idea from @Genie27, I thought it might be nice to buy the Gardens of Sintra scarf in Portugal when I am there this spring (assuming it will even be available then). But I could have it quicker and easier if I tracked it down through my home boutique. Any suggestions on what I should do, ladies?


----------



## scarf1

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m having trouble finding the proper thread in the H forum to ask this question, but I figured our resident scarf experts would know the answer: is it worth the savings to buy a 90 scarf in Europe? I was thinking about my 2018 H purchases, and would like to add my very first scarf to my very humble collection of H goodies. Based on an idea from @Genie27, I thought it might be nice to buy the Gardens of Sintra scarf in Portugal when I am there this spring (assuming it will even be available then). But I could have it quicker and easier if I tracked it down through my home boutique. Any suggestions on what I should do, ladies?


I would just buy it here, particularly because you may not find it in Portugal. As far as savings- if you live in high sales tax US state, there is a bit more saving. I think they may have already raised the euro prices slightly.
As an example, in October I bought a 90, with the exchange rate at the time I think it came about 393 (including the VAT) I later got a VAT refund of  $46.  I was under my US customs limit, so did not have to pay any duty upon re-entry to US.


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> Haha I hope not! Unless we want to see more like the cat emojis [emoji58]



Certain hope that won’t happen. 

About the cat emojis [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cafecreme15

scarf1 said:


> I would just buy it here, particularly because you may not find it in Portugal. As far as savings- if you live in high sales tax US state, there is a bit more saving. I think they may have already raised the euro prices slightly.
> As an example, in October I bought a 90, with the exchange rate at the time I think it came about 393 (including the VAT) I later got a VAT refund of  $46.  I was under my US customs limit, so did not have to pay any duty upon re-entry to US.



Thank you! Probably not worth the wait and risk I won’t find it. Will have to follow up with my SA after the new year.


----------



## cremel

It’s Christmas Eve here in Paris.  Sharing some venues we’ve been to today.  You might recognize most of them. 













What’s inside the lovely box: the simple version of Christmas cake. 




Not much time to share all I observed today. Here are some highlights. 

People are busy doing the last minute shopping. They are fond of fancy wrappings. Even a tiny tiny teddy bear has to be wrapped carefully with additional ribbons.  Chestnuts and warm wine are available from almost all the street vendors. 

One of the exciting moments was when I spotted a vintage noir box leather Kelly 32 with gold hardware in Le Jardjn du Luxembourg.   

It’s cloudy with little drizzles here and there so pictures didn’t come out too good. 



View attachment 3914927


And per a request from a dear friend I purchased this Metis for her.


----------



## cafecreme15

cremel said:


> It’s Christmas Eve here in Paris.  Sharing some venues we’ve been to today.  You might recognize most of them.
> View attachment 3914903
> 
> View attachment 3914905
> 
> View attachment 3914906
> 
> View attachment 3914908
> 
> View attachment 3914918
> 
> View attachment 3914925
> 
> 
> What’s inside the lovely box: the simple version of Christmas cake.
> 
> View attachment 3914917
> 
> 
> Not much time to share all I observed today. Here are some highlights.
> 
> People are busy doing the last minute shopping. They are fond of fancy wrappings. Even a tiny tiny teddy bear has to be wrapped carefully with additional ribbons.  Chestnuts and warm wine are available from almost all the street vendors.
> 
> One of the exciting moments was when I spotted a vintage noir box leather Kelly 32 with gold hardware in Le Jardjn du Luxembourg.
> 
> It’s cloudy with little drizzles here and there so pictures didn’t come out too good.
> 
> View attachment 3914923
> 
> View attachment 3914927
> 
> 
> And per a request from a dear friend I purchased this Metis for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914924



Some of my favorites! Is that view of the Eiffel Tower from the Tour Montparnasse? And those buches de Noel look heavenly *drool*


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! Probably not worth the wait and risk I won’t find it. Will have to follow up with my SA after the new year.


I like to buy H souvenirs when I travel - but I have learned to have a long and flexible wish list as they may not have exactly what you are looking for. No luck on choice CSGMs in warm places like Lisbon or Rome/Florence. 

My Iris is what I found in Portugal and the J in Florence. Rome was snobby and busy at the main store and suuuper friendly at another as I went at opening time and it was a tiny store off the tourist track. 

FSH - tons of stuff, I was quite overwhelmed and I regret it was before my interest in leather, so I didn’t bother checking that department out. If wishes were horses.......


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I like to buy H souvenirs when I travel - but I have learned to have a long and flexible wish list as they may not have exactly what you are looking for. No luck on choice CSGMs in warm places like Lisbon or Rome/Florence.
> 
> My Iris is what I found in Portugal and the J in Florence. Rome was snobby and busy at the main store and suuuper friendly at another as I went at opening time and it was a tiny store off the tourist track.
> 
> FSH - tons of stuff, I was quite overwhelmed and I regret it was before my interest in leather, so I didn’t bother checking that department out. If wishes were horses.......



Totally agree that H souvenirs from traveling are good in theory. I’ll be traveling with a friend in Lisbon, and don’t want to waste her time at H trying to hunt down something specific, especially because we only have a few days and the item can be obtained at home for roughly the same price. I was also thinking about checking out FSH again when I’m in Paris, since the first and only time I was there I was just starting my H journey and didn’t really know anything about the brand. Plus it was so crowded and overwhelming like you said. It was all I could do to pick out a bracelet and get the heck out of there. Since I’ll only be in Paris for a day and don’t want to battle crowds and be stressed, I’ll probably skip it.


----------



## cremel

cafecreme15 said:


> Some of my favorites! Is that view of the Eiffel Tower from the Tour Montparnasse? And those buches de Noel look heavenly *drool*



Yes we were at the top of the tower. Super nice. We probably saw three visitors. Spacious!


----------



## cremel

Genie I completely agree with you no the notes for Rome.  And I do make a long list for the wishlist.


----------



## cremel

A few more photos of Paris under cloudy sky.  

Men in suit and women in knee high boots. 










I cannot help looking at the locks that are hung in the wrong places.  There’s metal wire placed by people on these sculptures so locks could be deployed.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m having trouble finding the proper thread in the H forum to ask this question, but I figured our resident scarf experts would know the answer: is it worth the savings to buy a 90 scarf in Europe? I was thinking about my 2018 H purchases, and would like to add my very first scarf to my very humble collection of H goodies. Based on an idea from @Genie27, I thought it might be nice to buy the Gardens of Sintra scarf in Portugal when I am there this spring (assuming it will even be available then). But I could have it quicker and easier if I tracked it down through my home boutique. Any suggestions on what I should do, ladies?


If you see it here, buy it.  The Duty Free are no bargain IMO and only savings is sales tax.  In Japan, things cost even more at the Duty Free Hermes!  I totally passed on that.  The Chanel was fine.  If is very difficult to look for something specific when you are traveling when it comes to Hermes, at least that has been my experience.


----------



## Genie27

Lisbon H is a small and quiet store, and it’s a bit distant from the main high end shopping area.

I agree with Grace Kelly - a specific wish list rarely pans out, but you might find something if your list is broad. 

Eg I found a chèvre rose lipstick Calvi in Europe when my store only has dark brown/black options.


----------



## Genie27

So, do you all recall my quest to find “bridge season shoes” this year? Low block heel, closed toe with ankle strap so I can walk easily?

Earlier I found the silver YSL babies, and while I loved them, I felt I needed a dark pair. And yesterday I saw these Gianvito Rossi in the garnet patent. They also have them in black and nude patent. Any thoughts on one colour versus the other?

Here is the link to all the colours 
https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>f...306622397+4294906565+4294904899&bmUID=m1_j6Qz


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

And I promised to show the cardigan that I bought from that French cashmere store


(Who would say no to a good old bathroom selfie)


----------



## katekluet

BBC said:


> Hi, everyone - just checking in from Lech. The conditions are perfect here! Yesterday we skied for 6 hours, which was probably 2 hours too much for me and today I'm kind of a mess. Thank goodness the boys started ski school today so they can ski with kids their age all day and don't have to worry about waiting for me to catch up!
> 
> My favorite store in the world is here. It's a five floor boutique called Strolz and everything is beautiful and perfect - all the best ski wear and gear, a floor or two of fashion (Fendi and Dolce and Yves Salomon and some European designers). The top floor is more traditional attire but most of it you can still wear now - gorgeous embroidered and trimmed button down shirts, tweed Blazers, suede knee coats. I will need an afternoon to decide what I must have this year.
> 
> As promised, some pictures.
> 
> The Strolz store is all the way on the left. All the way on the right is Strolz ski rental. Everything in the town is owned by local families. Oh, and there's a stream running through the town.
> View attachment 3914802
> 
> 
> More of the town:
> 
> View attachment 3914803
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914804
> 
> 
> So there is a ring of five mountain you can ski around...in yesterday six hours we got as far as three -
> 
> Lech:
> View attachment 3914805
> 
> 
> Zürs - my DH is standing next to a huge drop (those are clouds in the back on the left):
> View attachment 3914806
> 
> 
> St. Anton:
> View attachment 3914807
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is well and having a wonderful holiday!!!


Beautiful photos really enjoyed them....have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> And I promised to show the cardigan that I bought from that French cashmere store
> View attachment 3915019
> 
> (Who would say no to a good old bathroom selfie)



Love!!! Is this the Cassie jacket?


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> So, do you all recall my quest to find “bridge season shoes” this year? Low block heel, closed toe with ankle strap so I can walk easily?
> 
> Earlier I found the silver YSL babies, and while I loved them, I felt I needed a dark pair. And yesterday I saw these Gianvito Rossi in the garnet patent. They also have them in black and nude patent. Any thoughts on one colour versus the other?
> 
> Here is the link to all the colours
> https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306622397&productCode=0400094067718&R=8058570806999&P_name=Gianvito+Rossi&N=306622397+4294906565+4294904899&bmUID=m1_j6Qz



I love how the ankle strap closes.  Very cute.  Definitely garnet.


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! Probably not worth the wait and risk I won’t find it. Will have to follow up with my SA after the new year.


Yes, probably best to buy it here and wear it on site in Sintra! Then you can find some other "bargains" at the scarf counter in Lisbon.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cafecreme15 said:


> Love!!! Is this the Cassie jacket?



Yes! I forgot the name. It’s was a little bit cool for a couple days so I found an excuse to put it on. Very soft, looks classy so thank you to whoever recommended them (cafe, was it you? I’m sorry I don’t remember the name but I cannot go 100 pages back). If I had to find something that I don’t  really like  -I would say the hooks. If you keep the cardigan unhooked, they hook on to every fabric they get in touch with. The bra, the top and once even the back of the cardigan itself. Don’t know what I was doing.


----------



## cremel

Cordeliere said:


> I love how the ankle strap closes.  Very cute.  Definitely garnet.



Second Corde.  Garnet.


----------



## scarf1

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Yes! I forgot the name. It’s was a little bit cool for a couple days so I found an excuse to put it on. Very soft, looks classy so thank you to whoever recommended them (cafe, was it you? I’m sorry I don’t remember the name but I cannot go 100 pages back). If I had to find something that I don’t  really like  -I would say the hooks. If you keep the cardigan unhooked, they hook on to every fabric they get in touch with. The bra, the top and once even the back of the cardigan itself. Don’t know what I was doing.



Yes it was me! So glad you like them! AdlM is my little secret brand where I like I buy special pieces you can’t get anywhere else. I know what you mean about the hooks - definitely best to keep it closed!


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!



Merry Christmas to you too scarf! [emoji319]


----------



## Genie27

Merry Christmas darlings - to those that celebrate and to those that appreciate the time off. BF and I are cooking a turkey breast and I’m making a toblerone cheesecake for dessert.

I’ve been having mad crazy dreams - last night I dreamed I went to H, and the night before that, I was dreaming of visiting Chanel. Both were the Paris flagships. So very strange. 

Cordie and Cremel, I agree - garnet is the pair I took home. I can wear it with navy, cream, black, camel and grey.


----------



## Pirula

Merry Christmas dear friends!

Help please, what should I do?  My darling DH schlepped to H store, they didn’t have what I wanted so he chose a scarf all by himself thinking “these colors will be great on her” (true).  But I don’t love it.  I’m not even sure I like it.  I love that he got it, that the colors work, the contrast hem that’s totally out of the blue, and the fact that it’s not like anything I have already (but I fear for good reason).   He’s insisting it’s no big deal to exchange it, but I just don’t know.   It’s very wearable and casual.  Anyway it’s the new Omnibus with all the lines in the pink and blue with the bright green hem.

Welcome your thoughts and thanks!


----------



## JolieS

Pirula said:


> Merry Christmas dear friends!
> 
> Help please, what should I do?  My darling DH schlepped to H store, they didn’t have what I wanted so he chose a scarf all by himself thinking “these colors will be great on her” (true).  But I don’t love it.  I’m not even sure I like it.  I love that he got it, that the colors work, the contrast hem that’s totally out of the blue, and the fact that it’s not like anything I have already (but I fear for good reason).   He’s insisting it’s no big deal to exchange it, but I just don’t know.   It’s very wearable and casual.  Anyway it’s the new Omnibus with all the lines in the pink and blue with the bright green hem.
> 
> Welcome your thoughts and thanks!


Merry Christmas to you! If it were me, I’d wear the scarf regularly with good grace, and every time I did I’d think of my adorable, charming husband who got me a present that looks good on me. And I’d tell him “darling I realize now that this scarf is really going to work on me. Thanks so much.” But every couple has different dynamics.
Good luck with your dilemma!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> Merry Christmas dear friends!
> 
> Help please, what should I do?  My darling DH schlepped to H store, they didn’t have what I wanted so he chose a scarf all by himself thinking “these colors will be great on her” (true).  But I don’t love it.  I’m not even sure I like it.  I love that he got it, that the colors work, the contrast hem that’s totally out of the blue, and the fact that it’s not like anything I have already (but I fear for good reason).   He’s insisting it’s no big deal to exchange it, but I just don’t know.   It’s very wearable and casual.  Anyway it’s the new Omnibus with all the lines in the pink and blue with the bright green hem.
> 
> Welcome your thoughts and thanks!



Do you think the scarf can grow on you? If so, I would keep it. But like Jolie said it depends on the dynamic of your relationship. If your husband really wouldn’t mind if you exchanged it and you don’t genuinely think it would grow on you, I would exchange it.


----------



## chicsylvie

With holiday sales upon us, I’ve seen some wonderful deals on both cashmere and shearling coats. If you had to go with one for warmth, which would you choose? Thinking of these options.


----------



## Pirula

JolieS said:


> Merry Christmas to you! If it were me, I’d wear the scarf regularly with good grace, and every time I did I’d think of my adorable, charming husband who got me a present that looks good on me. And I’d tell him “darling I realize now that this scarf is really going to work on me. Thanks so much.” But every couple has different dynamics.
> Good luck with your dilemma!





cafecreme15 said:


> Do you think the scarf can grow on you? If so, I would keep it. But like Jolie said it depends on the dynamic of your relationship. If your husband really wouldn’t mind if you exchanged it and you don’t genuinely think it would grow on you, I would exchange it.



Thank you dears.  Jolie you’ve hit the nail straight on the head.  I knew deep down this was the right answer.  Just told him I’m keeping  it and you should’ve seen his face.

No I doubt it will ever grow on me, but I’ll enjoy wearing it knowing the thought he put into it.


----------



## Mininana

I would choose the burberry one. I'm not a very fashionable person, turning 37 very soon, and work in a very informal setting in fashion.


----------



## nicole0612

Pirula said:


> Thank you dears.  Jolie you’ve hit the nail straight on the head.  I knew deep down this was the right answer.  Just told him I’m keeping  it and you should’ve seen his face.
> 
> No I doubt it will ever grow on me, but I’ll enjoy wearing it knowing the thought he put into it.



I’m so glad, I was going to suggest the same! The pleasure it gives your husband to have picked one he thinks you love is certainly worth the price of a scarf! The upside is that you do not have to be precious with it; wear it out at times you would hesitate with one of your most treasured scarves; you will surely get use out of it. Oddly enough, I tend to use things more when I don’t love them that much; scarves, shoes, jackets, because I can just throw them on without a care, some of them end up being workhorses even if it isn’t true love


----------



## nicole0612

chicsylvie said:


> With holiday sales upon us, I’ve seen some wonderful deals on both cashmere and shearling coats. If you had to go with one for warmth, which would you choose? Thinking of these options.



They are so different! Does one match your style more? Does one fill a hole in your wardrobe?


----------



## Cordeliere

chicsylvie said:


> With holiday sales upon us, I’ve seen some wonderful deals on both cashmere and shearling coats. If you had to *go with one for warmth,* which would you choose? Thinking of these options.



I would think the shearling would be warmer.    I would imagine you could get a feel for which is warmer by trying them on.   Get both, leave the tags on,  walk outside your house for 3 minutes each, and after you know, then return one.   The trench is more classic.  The shearling is more fun.


----------



## JolieS

Pirula said:


> Thank you dears.  Jolie you’ve hit the nail straight on the head.  I knew deep down this was the right answer.  Just told him I’m keeping  it and you should’ve seen his face.
> 
> No I doubt it will ever grow on me, but I’ll enjoy wearing it knowing the thought he put into it.


Awww! True Christmas spirit. You did the right thing. Enjoy your new scarf!


----------



## JolieS

chicsylvie said:


> With holiday sales upon us, I’ve seen some wonderful deals on both cashmere and shearling coats. If you had to go with one for warmth, which would you choose? Thinking of these options.


The coats are both very different in looks. In terms of practicality, the shearling doesn’t look long enough to cover the thighs, so would not be as warm. Plus it would be harder to keep clean because of the white colour, and if you live in a climate with a lot of wet snow or rain, wouldn’t be practical as wet shearling is heavy and hard to dry if it gets soaked.


----------



## prepster

Pirula said:


> Merry Christmas dear friends!
> 
> Help please, what should I do?  My darling DH schlepped to H store, they didn’t have what I wanted so he chose a scarf all by himself thinking “these colors will be great on her” (true).  But I don’t love it.  I’m not even sure I like it.  I love that he got it, that the colors work, the contrast hem that’s totally out of the blue, and the fact that it’s not like anything I have already (but I fear for good reason).   He’s insisting it’s no big deal to exchange it, but I just don’t know.   It’s very wearable and casual.  Anyway it’s the new Omnibus with all the lines in the pink and blue with the bright green hem.
> 
> Welcome your thoughts and thanks!



Oh aargh.  Lol!  That's so hard.  (The gifts I have been given...  I can't even begin....) My DH would also say it was no problem to exchange it.  If I did, and it hurt his feelings, I would never know it.  He is such a great guy.  My thinking is that for me, my marriage always comes first.  Hopefully I won't get a lot of heat for saying this, ("not honest" "not liberated," etc., none of which are true btw ) but it is not worth the price of a scarf to risk _even slightly_ bruising his feelings.  It probably sounds dumb, but I made up my mind when we got married that I want him to always feel like "my hero."    If he asked if I love it, I'd say what is true, "It isn't necessarily what I would have chosen for myself, but I love you, and I love that you picked it out, and I think you have fantastic taste.  If you love it on me, I trust your judgement."  If he pressed the issue, I'd say that I can buy myself a scarf anytime, so it means everything to me that he picked it out..."so the only way I'd exchange it is if _you_ felt it wasn't right for me, and only then if you'd promise to go with me to pick out something you like better."


----------



## prepster

Merry Christmas everyone!  Happy Holidays to those of you celebrating other important occasions!  May they be merry and bright.


----------



## prepster

Pirula said:


> Thank you dears.  Jolie you’ve hit the nail straight on the head.  I knew deep down this was the right answer.  Just told him I’m keeping  it and you should’ve seen his face.
> 
> No I doubt it will ever grow on me, but I’ll enjoy wearing it knowing the thought he put into it.



Yay!


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> Thank you dears.  Jolie you’ve hit the nail straight on the head.  I knew deep down this was the right answer.  Just told him I’m keeping  it and you should’ve seen his face.
> 
> No I doubt it will ever grow on me, but I’ll enjoy wearing it knowing the thought he put into it.


Next holiday or birthday or special time you think he might be going to go off and do this again, could you maybe go together to H and have him pick one out of 3 or 4 scarves you really love? Then it will still be something he chose, just with a little narrowing down to help.... Men are so fragile.


----------



## Genie27

My gift to DBF is that he never has to guess or figure out what I want for my birthday or Xmas. No surprises after the first couple of years - and we are both happier for it. 

I realized I don’t like surprises. I’m too particular in my taste - especially for very expensive items, and yes - I don’t want to hurt his feelings, but it feels so wasteful when something is not returnable. 

I’d keep the scarf and wear it on date nights. I know BF always compliments me when I wear something that he has bought for me - my Iris scarf or some other special piece of jewelry etc. Especially when it’s something we’ve picked out together. It’s cute.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> My gift to DBF is that he never has to guess or figure out what I want for my birthday or Xmas. No surprises after the first couple of years - and we are both happier for it.
> 
> I realized I don’t like surprises. I’m too particular in my taste - especially for very expensive items, and yes - I don’t want to hurt his feelings, but it feels so wasteful when something is not returnable.
> 
> I’d keep the scarf and wear it on date nights. I know BF always compliments me when I wear something that he has bought for me - my Iris scarf or some other special piece of jewelry etc. Especially when it’s something we’ve picked out together. It’s cute.



I am exactly the same.  I'm so particular, I'm sure I'm a total pain to buy for.  I had a friend in high school that I try to channel.   It was amazing.  Whenever someone gave her a gift she would react with such genuine, sweet joy and delight.  It was always so great to watch her open gifts because she made every giver feel like they had just given her exactly what she had always wanted.  I asked her about it once--how in the world she could manage that.  She admitted that she didn't always like the specific gift itself, but that she felt truly blessed that another person cared enough about her to give her a gift at all.  She told me that when she opened a present, to her, it was as if what was inside the wrapping and box was the other person's heart--their love.  She said that it is easy to feel delight when you realize that love is what you're really unwrapping.

Lol!  It goes without saying that she got a lot of presents.


----------



## gracekelly

Pirula said:


> Thank you dears.  Jolie you’ve hit the nail straight on the head.  I knew deep down this was the right answer.  Just told him I’m keeping  it and you should’ve seen his face.
> 
> No I doubt it will ever grow on me, but I’ll enjoy wearing it knowing the thought he put into it.


Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Pirula

gracekelly said:


> Can you post a picture of it?



Sure. Going to wear it today.  I’ll post a pic later.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> I am exactly the same.  I'm so particular, I'm sure I'm a total pain to buy for.  I had a friend in high school that I try to channel.   It was amazing.  Whenever someone gave her a gift she would react with such genuine, sweet joy and delight.  It was always so great to watch her open gifts because she made every giver feel like they had just given her exactly what she had always wanted.  I asked her about it once--how in the world she could manage that.  She admitted that she didn't always like the specific gift itself, but that she felt truly blessed that another person cared enough about her to give her a gift at all.  She told me that when she opened a present, to her, it was as if what was inside the wrapping and box was the other person's heart--their love.  She said that it is easy to feel delight when you realize that love is what you're really unwrapping.
> 
> Lol!  It goes without saying that she got a lot of presents.


Great story. Pretty amazing for a high school aged person!!


----------



## Pirula

So it’s the Omnibus Remix in cw 03, Rouge/Rose/Bleu.  I’m gaga over the crazy random green hem.  Not loving all these stripes, but good to have something out of comfort zone right?  Anyway, it makes Him happy.  [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

Lovely scarf Pirula.

Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## cafecreme15

I see why it’s not something you would have picked for yourself, but I think it’s fun and youthful. I like the way you’ve styled it with the jean jacket and scarf ring.


----------



## Genie27

Pirula said:


> So it’s the Omnibus Remix in cw 03, Rouge/Rose/Bleu.  I’m gaga over the crazy random green hem.  Not loving all these stripes, but good to have something out of comfort zone right?  Anyway, it makes Him happy.  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3915989


It’s fresh and current - awesome for casual wear. Maybe out of your comfort zone but very chic. Have you tried it with your (pardon if I’ve mixed this with someone else) burgundy velvet jacket?


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> I see why it’s not something you would have picked for yourself, but I think it’s fun and youthful. I like the way you’ve styled it with the jean jacket and scarf ring.



+1


----------



## Katel

Pirula said:


> So it’s the Omnibus Remix in cw 03, Rouge/Rose/Bleu.  I’m gaga over the crazy random green hem.  Not loving all these stripes, but good to have something out of comfort zone right?  Anyway, it makes Him happy.  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3915989



I absolutely love this on you! The stripes and rose/red are so fun and playful - and with blue as well? Plus the splendid green contrast hem - that's a home run on you, imho...I predict it'll become a big fave over time. (And your DH - what a sweetie!)


----------



## Katel

Happiest holidays, ladies!


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> So it’s the Omnibus Remix in cw 03, Rouge/Rose/Bleu.  I’m gaga over the crazy random green hem.  Not loving all these stripes, but good to have something out of comfort zone right?  Anyway, it makes Him happy.  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3915989


Actually I really like the stripes. Think it would be easy to wear with navy or black.


----------



## cafecreme15

Now that my trip for London-Paris-other places in the UK-Lisbon in the spring has largely been booked, I've shifted my attention to my summer trip; I've started by researching the Greek isles Paros and Corfu. Can I just go now please?? Never mind that it is December - everything looks so idyllic and heavenly. I love the Greek isles because I would be very, very suspicious of hotels that cost $80 a night if they were located anywhere else in the world!


----------



## Joannadyne

prepster said:


> I am exactly the same.  I'm so particular, I'm sure I'm a total pain to buy for.  I had a friend in high school that I try to channel.   It was amazing.  Whenever someone gave her a gift she would react with such genuine, sweet joy and delight.  It was always so great to watch her open gifts because she made every giver feel like they had just given her exactly what she had always wanted.  I asked her about it once--how in the world she could manage that.  She admitted that she didn't always like the specific gift itself, but that she felt truly blessed that another person cared enough about her to give her a gift at all.  She told me that when she opened a present, to her, it was as if what was inside the wrapping and box was the other person's heart--their love.  She said that it is easy to feel delight when you realize that love is what you're really unwrapping.
> 
> Lol!  It goes without saying that she got a lot of presents.


What a wonderful perspective, prepster! Thank you for sharing - it's such a good reminder to appreciate the spirit in which the gift was chosen and given. I, too, am really picky, so DH always has a hard time shopping for gifts. He always said he'd rather I ultimately be happy with whatever it is and would always get a gift receipt. I'd take him at his word and exchange but I think I'll start doing what moma and genie said and have a list of stuff I like so he can just choose something from there... Then he feels good - the "my hero" thing as you mentioned - AND I love the gift. Perfect! In fact, I'll start doing lists with everyone! 

So if any of you want to get me a gift ... I am kinda into scarves, specifically Grand Prix au Faubourg in pink and Jaguar Quetzal cw1!


----------



## Joannadyne

Pirula, I think the scarf look adorable on you. This one was a surprise to me - I didn't think I would like it, and then I tried one on and it suddenly looked very fresh and modern. It really does look great tied, and the colors look wonderful on you! The hem is to die for as well!


----------



## Pirula

Thanks so much everyone!  He’s very happy to see me wearing it and it’s definitely fresh and different.  Hadn’t thought of navy but yes I agree!  I think this will be a fun one to have.


----------



## gracekelly

Pirula said:


> So it’s the Omnibus Remix in cw 03, Rouge/Rose/Bleu.  I’m gaga over the crazy random green hem.  Not loving all these stripes, but good to have something out of comfort zone right?  Anyway, it makes Him happy.  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3915989


I like it!  I like the crazy green hem too and it looks like fun. I think I might tie it differently though to spread out the design more.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Pirula I want to be a great wife like you. Make him feel like my hero. I love that. I'm nagging on mine way too much and he deserves the hero treatment.


----------



## Katel

Joannadyne said:


> Pirula, I think the scarf look adorable on you. This one was a surprise to me - I didn't think I would like it, and then I tried one on and it suddenly looked very fresh and modern. It really does look great tied, and the colors look wonderful on you! The hem is to die for as well!


Yes - it's sophisticated and playful at once. The stripes are amazing. It would be easy to overlook at the store, but you're fortunate that your husband didn't, because it looks magnificent on you.


----------



## Pirula

gracekelly said:


> I like it!  I like the crazy green hem too and it looks like fun. I think I might tie it differently though to spread out the design more.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> Pirula I want to be a great wife like you. Make him feel like my hero. I love that. I'm nagging on mine way too much and he deserves the hero treatment.





Katel said:


> Yes - it's sophisticated and playful at once. The stripes are amazing. It would be easy to overlook at the store, but you're fortunate that your husband didn't, because it looks magnificent on you.



Thanks so much!

Yes I’ll try different ties.  For this first I wanted to highlight the hem.  The detail I like best.


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> So it’s the Omnibus Remix in cw 03, Rouge/Rose/Bleu.  I’m gaga over the crazy random green hem.  Not loving all these stripes, but good to have something out of comfort zone right?  Anyway, it makes Him happy.  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3915989


if he's happy, he will buy you more scarves!


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> if he's happy, he will buy you more scarves!



[emoji106][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Pirula said:


> [emoji106][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



lol!  A double edged sword.

I am reminded of my dad when i was growing up and he used to buy a particular cookie for me at the bakery.  Somehow he was convinced that I liked it and I never really understood why and I never told him I really wasn't crazy about it.  I just appreciated that he brought home something for me.


----------



## prepster

Pirula said:


> So it’s the Omnibus Remix in cw 03, Rouge/Rose/Bleu.  I’m gaga over the crazy random green hem.  Not loving all these stripes, but good to have something out of comfort zone right?  Anyway, it makes Him happy.  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3915989



The colors are beautiful, and I love the pattern--very current, and upbeat.  I agree with cafecreme, it's youthful and vibrant.  You really do look terrific in it!  I think he nailed this one.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> Great story. Pretty amazing for a high school aged person!!



Lol!  She was always precocious.  I went to a school that had uniforms and most of us were doing everything we could to push the boundaries, flipping up our collars (until we were told to put them down) pushing down our socks (until we were told to pull them up) and rolling up our waistbands.    We had blazers but most days they were optional.  She came to school every day pressed and pristine, looking like she worked at IBM.  She probably became a rocket scientist and married a billionaire (or vice versa).

Edit:  If you're out there, I hope so!


----------



## Pirula

prepster said:


> The colors are beautiful, and I love the pattern--very current, and upbeat.  I agree with cafecreme, it's youthful and vibrant.  You really do look terrific in it!  I think he nailed this one.



Thanks prepster!


----------



## Joannadyne

So my "super-easy" move was not without its difficulties. One unforeseen complication is that my sofa will not fit through the door due to some sharp corners just inside. Augh! I also had to buy a new vacuum cleaner (Hello, dyson! Goodbye, benjamins!) and got DS a wonderful bed (thanks, craigslist!) from a man who lives in a house right on the water along Pacific Coast Highway in Malibu. I've always wondered what the inside of those houses were like, and now I know. It's fricking PARADISE. On the small side, to be sure, but paradise nonetheless. The view!!! Just serene water reaching out into eternity. It was mesmerizing. The bed was a guest room bed in almost pristine condition. I am lying on it now or I'd take a picture and show you all. Bought a mattress, too, of course. But now, with the need to buy a new couch, I see all the lovely SS scarves drifting away from my reach. My ass will be thankful for a place to park itself but my neck will be forever resentful.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> So my "super-easy" move was not without its difficulties. One unforeseen complication is that my sofa will not fit through the door due to some sharp corners just inside. Augh! I also had to buy a new vacuum cleaner (Hello, dyson! Goodbye, benjamins!) and got DS a wonderful bed (thanks, craigslist!) from a man who lives in a house right on the water along Pacific Coast Highway in Malibu. I've always wondered what the inside of those houses were like, and now I know. It's fricking PARADISE. On the small side, to be sure, but paradise nonetheless. The view!!! Just serene water reaching out into eternity. It was mesmerizing. The bed was a guest room bed in almost pristine condition. I am lying on it now or I'd take a picture and show you all. Bought a mattress, too, of course. But now, with the need to buy a new couch, I see all the lovely SS scarves drifting away from my reach. My ass will be thankful for a place to park itself but my neck will be forever resentful.



Did I not say that LA craigslist is the best furniture store ever?  Besides the high style, quality, and great prices, I forgot to mention the showrooms.   haha    When we moved to LA and did the great furniture rotation, craigslist is what taught us LA geography--where the many cities  of the LA basin were and what they were like.   We bought flower pots from Robin Williams' agent who lived in the hills of Beverly Hills.      What an incredible view he had.  We always wondered why someone worth as much as this guy was bothered to sell flower pots on craigslist.   I bet getting to go into one of the Malibu water front houses was a blast.  Good work girlfriend.


----------



## cremel

Beautiful day in north France!!! Rental car was overbooked. We got upgraded to a 8 seater Mercedes’s![emoji23][emoji23]my husband said he’s a bus driver today.  

We are driving to my husband’s second home town where he lived for fifteen years from 6 yrs old to 20, Nord. 

No complaints about the weather today. [emoji1]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm wearing my Cathy Roels indie purse with matching self painted manicure that is on day 6!! I tried a new tactic, base and one coat on day 1. Days 2-4 get another coat of color each day. Day 5 gloss top coat. And now day 6 nothing. It still looks presentable. This is way better than my previous methods of doing the whole manicure in 1-2 days.


----------



## MSO13

Hi guys,

Hope everyone had a nice holiday if you celebrate, we’re more of a neutral happy new year family. It’s easier with everyone having different traditions in the spouses families etc.

@Joannadyne in New York there is a service called Couch Breaking where they come literally cut your couch in half to get it into apartments and then they put it back together. I have a rather famous blogger friend who did it and I couldn’t believe it but it went back to normal. Is it too late to save yours? If Craigslist doesn’t yield any options, our last 3 couches came from the Restoration Hardware outlet. We’ve gotten some great buys over the years.

Re: fancy people selling things on Craigslist, a lot of times I put things up because they still have life and I want to see someone use them. Even when we put stuff out for free, we list it a few places so it gets a home quickly. When I moved my office, the free pile became the talk of the neighborhood as we listed it on a free page, every time someone came and grabbed something they posted updates. It was funny to see what were the hot discarded items. I also donated a few car loads of stuff to two non profits and we’ve been able to track some of the items as they are promoting some of the donations on social media for the holidays.

I tackled my former closet in the room we were using for the last few years. I broke down all the shoe boxes and had to wonder, why did I keep them for so long? I also have enough orange bags and boxes to set up my own satellite Hermes boutique. I’ll slowly work on recycling those. My new master closet has shoe shelves to store shoes without boxes and I’ll keep a handful of nice ones in dust bags. I’m also keeping my bags in the built in I had made for them and I’m leaving them out of the dust bags, resting on the dust bag on their backs. It’s a lot easier to rotate them daily when I can just grab them.

I found some of those linen boxes @dharma recommended and oops just pressed post when I didn’t finish


----------



## MSO13

I found the linen boxes in the old closet. They were purchased for some sweaters I think. They work really well for shawls and I think I’ll use them more now that I can see them. I’m enjoying taking all this stuff out of the boxes, seeing what I have and also I made yet another pile of stuff to sell. 

I’m using my old room/closet for storing my sewing machines, sergers and craft supplies. I’d like to set it up as a nicer guest room eventually. I also tackled my old vanity and sorted out an absurd amount of makeup. DH actually got upset about the makeup, more so than any of the stuff I own in quantity. I’ll take a photo of lipstick drawer, even after the clean out it’s mildly embarrassing. Especially considering I’m not wearing lipstick this year due to my Invisalign... I made a pile of stuff to give to friends with daughters who are allowed to mess around with makeup and I included a stash of makeup wipes in each bag. 

Here’s my GM scarves in the linen container store boxes:


----------



## scarf1

MSO13 said:


> I found the linen boxes in the old closet. They were purchased for some sweaters I think. They work really well for shawls and I think I’ll use them more now that I can see them. I’m enjoying taking all this stuff out of the boxes, seeing what I have and also I made yet another pile of stuff to sell.
> 
> I’m using my old room/closet for storing my sewing machines, sergers and craft supplies. I’d like to set it up as a nicer guest room eventually. I also tackled my old vanity and sorted out an absurd amount of makeup. DH actually got upset about the makeup, more so than any of the stuff I own in quantity. I’ll take a photo of lipstick drawer, even after the clean out it’s mildly embarrassing. Especially considering I’m not wearing lipstick this year due to my Invisalign... I made a pile of stuff to give to friends with daughters who are allowed to mess around with makeup and I included a stash of makeup wipes in each bag.
> 
> Here’s my GM scarves in the linen container store boxes:
> View attachment 3917722
> View attachment 3917723


Love getting a peek into other's scarf collections. I can see you favor neutrals for your shawls.

What is the name of the shawl in the second more colorful box, on the top of the stack? Thanaks!


----------



## MSO13

scarf1 said:


> Love getting a peek into other's scarf collections. I can see you favor neutrals for your shawls.
> 
> What is the name of the shawl in the second more colorful box, on the top of the stack? Thanaks!



It’s a GM silk, Tapis Persans in the Green CW. And yes, I knew I favored neutrals but facing this box made me realize I might need to branch out


----------



## scarf1

MSO13 said:


> It’s a GM silk, Tapis Persans in the Green CW. And yes, I knew I favored neutrals but facing this box made me realize I might need to branch out


Thanks! I have 2 Tapis persans moussies, I seem attracted to this design, lol!


----------



## Genie27

Ooh, @MSO13  I love organizing posts! Please go on....

Pics are so helpful too.


----------



## dharma

[="MSO13, post: 31920321, member: 4933w56"]I found the linen boxes in the old closet. They were purchased for some sweaters I think. They work really well for shawls and I think I’ll use them more now that I can see them. I’m enjoying taking all this stuff out of the boxes, seeing what I have and also I made yet another pile of stuff to sell.

I’m using my old room/closet for storing my sewing machines, sergers and craft supplies. I’d like to set it up as a nicer guest room eventually. I also tackled my old vanity and sorted out an absurd amount of makeup. DH actually got upset about the makeup, more so than any of the stuff I own in quantity. I’ll take a photo of lipstick drawer, even after the clean out it’s mildly embarrassing. Especially considering I’m not wearing lipstick this year due to my Invisalign... I made a pile of stuff to give to friends with daughters who are allowed to mess around with makeup and I included a stash of makeup wipes in each bag.

Here’s my GM scarves in the linen container store boxes:
View attachment 3917722
View attachment 3917723

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
I’m so glad they work for you! I love that you can see them, it keeps me from duplicating too much. ( well, not really but I’ll let myself believe it!) I place mine in the long way so two stacks are next to each other in the boxes.  I also share your lipstick addiction but end up wearing lip balm most of the time.
@scarf1 tapis is one of my favorites too. I would love for them to do a Csgm one day.


----------



## MSO13

Genie27 said:


> Ooh, @MSO13  I love organizing posts! Please go on....
> 
> Pics are so helpful too.



I’ll try to take some pics, my closet looks a little empty because I’m still sorting through the 2 other closets I was keeping clothes in. DH immediately thought I would try to fill it with new things but I’m still working on weight loss and spinning has changed the shape of my body quite a bit. I’m trying not to buy any new clothing beyond tees/underthings for a year or goal weight. Whichever comes first! I did just pull out my nicer black coat and found moths have gotten to it so if I find a good deal on a wool/cashmere coat I may buy that but I just searched for an hour and didn’t find anything I must have.


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> [="MSO13, post: 31920321, member: 4933w56"]I found the linen boxes in the old closet. They were purchased for some sweaters I think. They work really well for shawls and I think I’ll use them more now that I can see them. I’m enjoying taking all this stuff out of the boxes, seeing what I have and also I made yet another pile of stuff to sell.
> 
> I’m using my old room/closet for storing my sewing machines, sergers and craft supplies. I’d like to set it up as a nicer guest room eventually. I also tackled my old vanity and sorted out an absurd amount of makeup. DH actually got upset about the makeup, more so than any of the stuff I own in quantity. I’ll take a photo of lipstick drawer, even after the clean out it’s mildly embarrassing. Especially considering I’m not wearing lipstick this year due to my Invisalign... I made a pile of stuff to give to friends with daughters who are allowed to mess around with makeup and I included a stash of makeup wipes in each bag.
> 
> Here’s my GM scarves in the linen container store boxes:
> View attachment 3917722
> View attachment 3917723


I’m so glad they work for you! I love that you can see them, it keeps me from duplicating too much. ( well, not really but I’ll let myself believe it!) I place mine in the long way so two stacks are next to each other in the boxes.  I also share your lipstick addiction but end up wearing lip balm most of the time.
@scarf1 tapis is one of my favorites too. I would love for them to do a Csgm one day.[/QUOTE]

I have a feeling seeing things is going to be pretty helpful in sticking to not buying things this year! Seeing my bags already is making me carry them more. Good to know I can stack them side by side but I’m not planning to add more for a while. Spring is never my color palette fortunately.


----------



## EmileH

Oooh!I like these drawers for the large format scarves. I keep my smaller format scarves in trays, but the larger ones are in their boxes and I’m starting to run out of space. It would be nice to see everything at once. I’m looking forward to some snowy weekends after the new year to organize and clean.


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> Dharma, that is fantastic - my mom knit, my maternal grandma crocheted, and my mom told me she was very good - that she could pick up a pattern from a finished piece. My paternal grandma was a very skilled sewer, and made several of my pre-teen dresses.
> 
> I would love to see your grandmother’s and your own pieces if you are willing to show us.


I am currently stuck on a delayed train and have time to post some photos. I do not feel comfortable posting my own work, it is work related and the personal stuff will bore everyone as it’s Halloween and cosplay costumes for DD over the years as well as a dragon mascot costume for her robotics team . As soon as I make something fashionable for myself, I will post it, I have #goals for this year! I did find a few jackets that I made for myself pre DD that I was going to post but the large shoulders really date them. 
Here is my maternal Great GM at the spinning wheel, spinning linen. Also a photo of a night shirt she made for great GD with his initials on the placket. This is sewn from the cloth woven from the fiber she spun. The tiny gathers at the shoulder and cuff amaze me.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> I am currently stuck on a delayed train and have time to post some photos. I do not feel comfortable posting my own work, it is work related and the personal stuff will bore everyone as it’s Halloween and cosplay costumes for DD over the years as well as a dragon mascot costume for her robotics team . As soon as I make something fashionable for myself, I will post it, I have #goals for this year! I did find a few jackets that I made for myself pre DD that I was going to post but the large shoulders really date them.
> Here is my maternal Great GM at the spinning wheel, spinning linen. Also a photo of a night shirt she made for great GD with his initials on the placket. This is sewn from the cloth woven from the fiber she spun. The tiny gathers at the shoulder and cuff amaze me.
> View attachment 3917768
> 
> View attachment 3917777
> 
> View attachment 3917771



Wow. That’s amazing. [emoji2]


----------



## dharma

@Genie27 this is is the only crocheted piece I have from GM, I’m sure it’s a simple stitch for you. She used to put this type of Lacey work on table cloths and such,  I wish I had one of those. Since I don’t crochet or knit, it looks so involved to me. But she used to toss these off so quickly, like it was nothing.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dharma said:


> I am currently stuck on a delayed train and have time to post some photos. I do not feel comfortable posting my own work, it is work related and the personal stuff will bore everyone as it’s Halloween and cosplay costumes for DD over the years as well as a dragon mascot costume for her robotics team . As soon as I make something fashionable for myself, I will post it, I have #goals for this year! I did find a few jackets that I made for myself pre DD that I was going to post but the large shoulders really date them.
> Here is my maternal Great GM at the spinning wheel, spinning linen. Also a photo of a night shirt she made for great GD with his initials on the placket. This is sewn from the cloth woven from the fiber she spun. The tiny gathers at the shoulder and cuff amaze me.
> View attachment 3917768
> 
> View attachment 3917777
> 
> View attachment 3917771





dharma said:


> @Genie27 this is is the only crocheted piece I have from GM, I’m sure it’s a simple stitch for you. She used to put this type of Lacey work on table cloths and such,  I wish I had one of those. Since I don’t crochet or knit, it looks so involved to me. But she used to toss these off so quickly, like it was nothing.
> View attachment 3917785


These are amazing! 
I should *really* stop making a fuss about sewing a button on…


----------



## Genie27

dharma said:


> @Genie27 this is is the only crocheted piece I have from GM, I’m sure it’s a simple stitch for you. She used to put this type of Lacey work on table cloths and such,  I wish I had one of those. Since I don’t crochet or knit, it looks so involved to me. But she used to toss these off so quickly, like it was nothing.
> View attachment 3917785


Oh wow, this is beautiful!! I love lace work - it's so magical to see the transformation from the work in progress - which can sometimes look like a tatty rag, to finished object. Thanks for sharing this - the next time I am struck by the urge to work with cotton thread, I will play around with this pattern - it looks a bit like a pineapple/pinecone stitch in the smaller spirals...


----------



## cafecreme15

MrsO - I LOVE all the neutral scarves in the first box. And this is such a genius and attractive storage solution.


----------



## cremel

dharma said:


> I am currently stuck on a delayed train and have time to post some photos. I do not feel comfortable posting my own work, it is work related and the personal stuff will bore everyone as it’s Halloween and cosplay costumes for DD over the years as well as a dragon mascot costume for her robotics team . As soon as I make something fashionable for myself, I will post it, I have #goals for this year! I did find a few jackets that I made for myself pre DD that I was going to post but the large shoulders really date them.
> Here is my maternal Great GM at the spinning wheel, spinning linen. Also a photo of a night shirt she made for great GD with his initials on the placket. This is sewn from the cloth woven from the fiber she spun. The tiny gathers at the shoulder and cuff amaze me.
> View attachment 3917768
> 
> View attachment 3917777
> 
> View attachment 3917771



Dharma that’s amazing!! Such precious photos!


----------



## klynneann

Goodness, so much to catch up on!  I just read through the last 12 pages lol.  My notifications keep getting dropped for some reason,    so a few days will go by and then I'll realize I haven't been to this thread in a while.  Ah well.  

My mom got a new Apple phone for Christmas.  I was very excited to receive her old one as I had been seriously considering purchasing an iTouch, both for music purposes and also for all the apps I can't get on my Android phone, like Stylebook!  I'm excited to start using it and tracking everything.  I'm really hoping that it will help prevent unnecessary purchases.

It sounds like everyone has been busy and enjoying the holidays.  I'm looking forward to the upcoming 3-day weekend, and taking some time to regroup.


----------



## cafecreme15

I think I said a few weeks ago how I have been on the lookout for a legitimately warm long, black wool coat that would look appropriate with office wear (i.e. not a puffer coat). I was planning on checking on the Reiss winter sale since I love their coats, but I wasnt able to get to the store in person and wasnt impressed with their online selection. So I checked out the Nordstrom sale and ordered this Ralph Lauren. It got good reviews and is well-priced; I decided I'm not up for spending Max Mara level money on a coat at the moment. Let's see how this works out.

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lauren...ed2&recs_source=recbot&recs_page_type=product

Still on the list is a camel coat and, more urgently, chic walking sneakers for my upcoming travels.


----------



## momasaurus

I love the closet organization pix and descriptions. I am working toward getting my bags on shelves so I can grab and go. 
Today I picked up my second pair of Liverpool leggings. They are SOOOOO comfy and I am passing them off as trousers and not leggings. At least I hope I am. I got DD to try on a pair and her stage-whisper "My butt looks amazing!" made everyone in the store laugh. It was true though. Anyone else wear these?


----------



## Genie27

I **finally** got my boots for daily winter use!!! Woo hoo because my current ones have sprung a wee leak.

I’d bought the Prada leather/nylon with lug sole a while back but returned them as the smallest size was too big and clunky. Two weeks ago I found the right size for 20% off, but shipping from the US - they first go to border free who then reship them via the postal service. Which delivered them to my office after I’d left for the holidays. So finally today I was able to try them and they are *perfect*

I’m so happy to have finally found a replacement for my beaters.



cafecreme15 said:


> I think I said a few weeks ago how I have been on the lookout for a legitimately warm long, black wool coat that would look appropriate with office wear (i.e. not a puffer coat). I was planning on checking on the Reiss winter sale since I love their coats, but I wasnt able to get to the store in person and wasnt impressed with their online selection. So I checked out the Nordstrom sale and ordered this Ralph Lauren. It got good reviews and is well-priced; I decided I'm not up for spending Max Mara level money on a coat at the moment. Let's see how this works out.
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lauren...ed2&recs_source=recbot&recs_page_type=product
> 
> Still on the list is a camel coat and, more urgently, chic walking sneakers for my upcoming travels.



I’ve spotted a couple of gorgeous coats on women in my area - lots of colour and fine wool. I may have to stalk the next one and ask where it’s from. One was a particularly beautiful fuschia with gold hardware.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I **finally** got my boots for daily winter use!!! Woo hoo because my current ones have sprung a wee leak.
> 
> I’d bought the Prada leather/nylon with lug sole a while back but returned them as the smallest size was too big and clunky. Two weeks ago I found the right size for 20% off, but shipping from the US - they first go to border free who then reship them via the postal service. Which delivered them to my office after I’d left for the holidays. So finally today I was able to try them and they are *perfect*
> 
> I’m so happy to have finally found a replacement for my beaters.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve spotted a couple of gorgeous coats on women in my area - lots of colour and fine wool. I may have to stalk the next one and ask where it’s from. One was a particularly beautiful fuschia with gold hardware.



So glad you found suitable boots after all this! You’ll have to share some in action pics with us. I think a bright coat would look great in your wardrobe. I would definitely like to add a couple in the future (even a passing interest in the fashion of British royals is enough to make a girl go crazy for coats), but I am focusing on building the basics first!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> So glad you found suitable boots after all this! You’ll have to share some in action pics with us. I think a bright coat would look great in your wardrobe. I would definitely like to add a couple in the future (even a passing interest in the fashion of British royals is enough to make a girl go crazy for coats), but I am focusing on building the basics first!


Thanks! I took a quick picture but the office mirror is soooo dusty I’m embarrassed to post it. I’m sure I will be wearing them shortly

I’m feeling quite proud of myself right now - I found this pair and my bridge shoes for reasonable prices. 

More importantly, I was also not motivated to splurge on pretty things that were way out of my budget and not fulfilling a practical need - Chanel bracelet, impractical shoes, Chanel RTW. Phew!!! They are so beautiful, I was afraid I’d blindly hand over my credit card and repent later. But there were so many beautiful things, with more to come, that it was easier to keep looking. 

And then there was all the Le Creuset cookware on sale........


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> I am currently stuck on a delayed train and have time to post some photos. I do not feel comfortable posting my own work, it is work related and the personal stuff will bore everyone as it’s Halloween and cosplay costumes for DD over the years as well as a dragon mascot costume for her robotics team . As soon as I make something fashionable for myself, I will post it, I have #goals for this year! I did find a few jackets that I made for myself pre DD that I was going to post but the large shoulders really date them.
> Here is my maternal Great GM at the spinning wheel, spinning linen. Also a photo of a night shirt she made for great GD with his initials on the placket. This is sewn from the cloth woven from the fiber she spun. The tiny gathers at the shoulder and cuff amaze me.
> View attachment 3917768
> 
> View attachment 3917777
> 
> View attachment 3917771



Dharma, I’m so glad you shared these photos. Your GGM had a skill that is so rare today, it’s amazing to think that clothing and accessories were all made by hand at some point.


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> Oh wow, this is beautiful!! I love lace work - it's so magical to see the transformation from the work in progress - which can sometimes look like a tatty rag, to finished object. Thanks for sharing this - the next time I am struck by the urge to work with cotton thread, I will play around with this pattern - it looks a bit like a pineapple/pinecone stitch in the smaller spirals...


I knew you would recognize the patterns! Good luck! It was your photos of pin blocking that made me think of her. Thank you! Now you just have to challenge yourself by practicing the stitch while stirring big pot of ragu with a grandbaby on your hip, lol. 



nicole0612 said:


> Dharma, I’m so glad you shared these photos. Your GGM had a skill that is so rare today, it’s amazing to think that clothing and accessories were all made by hand at some point.


Exactly. If they didn’t make it, they had no clothes.


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> I think I said a few weeks ago how I have been on the lookout for a legitimately warm long, black wool coat that would look appropriate with office wear (i.e. not a puffer coat). I was planning on checking on the Reiss winter sale since I love their coats, but I wasnt able to get to the store in person and wasnt impressed with their online selection. So I checked out the Nordstrom sale and ordered this Ralph Lauren. It got good reviews and is well-priced; I decided I'm not up for spending Max Mara level money on a coat at the moment. Let's see how this works out.
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lauren...ed2&recs_source=recbot&recs_page_type=product
> 
> Still on the list is a camel coat and, more urgently, chic walking sneakers for my upcoming travels.



I will be watching and learning from your search for chic walking sneakers.  I'd like to try something different from my usual Converse on our next trip.  Do please share.


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> Thanks! I took a quick picture but the office mirror is soooo dusty I’m embarrassed to post it. I’m sure I will be wearing them shortly
> 
> I’m feeling quite proud of myself right now - I found this pair and my bridge shoes for reasonable prices.
> 
> More importantly, I was also not motivated to splurge on pretty things that were way out of my budget and not fulfilling a practical need - Chanel bracelet, impractical shoes, Chanel RTW. Phew!!! They are so beautiful, I was afraid I’d blindly hand over my credit card and repent later. But there were so many beautiful things, with more to come, that it was easier to keep looking.
> 
> And then there was all the Le Creuset cookware on sale........


Congrats on your boots and in your restraint! I was in Bergdorf’s yesterday faced with racks and racks of gorgeous clothes and shoes all an additional 25 pecent off sale. I left empty handed except for the photos of Christmas windows that I came for. It was hard!
A few window shots


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> I will be watching and learning from your search for chic walking sneakers.  I'd like to try something different from my usual Converse on our next trip.  Do please share.


I will! I will share a few pairs later that I am considering.


dharma said:


> Congrats on your boots and in your restraint! I was in Bergdorf’s yesterday faced with racks and racks of gorgeous clothes and shoes all an additional 25 pecent off sale. I left empty handed except for the photos of Christmas windows that I came for. It was hard!
> A few window shots
> View attachment 3918641
> 
> View attachment 3918644
> 
> View attachment 3918645
> 
> View attachment 3918646



I so admire your restraint! Lord knows I have been sucked into that shoe sale before. I went to meet a friend there when they were having their crazy Memorial Day sale earlier this year. It was just meant to be a meeting point until we went to hunt down a new work tote for her. Of course I walked out of there with new Ferragamos and Louboutins *face palm*


----------



## cafecreme15

@Pirula Here are some of the sneaker options I am considering:

These Blackstone sneakers in white leather - just your plain, basic, good quality white leather sneakers 
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/blacks...shoes&offset=1&top=72&flexi=60201643_60201842

These Johnston & Murphy lace-ups in white python embossed leather with pewter accents:
https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/emer...lor=Copper Italian Metallic Suede#readReviews

These trendy white perforated sneakers from New Balance:
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...me=New+Balance&N=306624274+1536&bmUID=l.MOp0i

I'm not looking to spend a fortune, or wear anything that is too eye catching.


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> @Pirula Here are some of the sneaker options I am considering:
> 
> These Blackstone sneakers in white leather - just your plain, basic, good quality white leather sneakers
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/blacks...shoes&offset=1&top=72&flexi=60201643_60201842
> 
> These Johnston & Murphy lace-ups in white python embossed leather with pewter accents:
> https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/emer...lor=Copper Italian Metallic Suede#readReviews
> 
> These trendy white perforated sneakers from New Balance:
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...me=New+Balance&N=306624274+1536&bmUID=l.MOp0i
> 
> I'm not looking to spend a fortune, or wear anything that is too eye catching.



I hear you.

These are great!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> I hear you.
> 
> These are great!


Thanks! Do you have any preferences among the three? I'm having trouble deciding. I love the perforated ones, but I'm worried about wearing them in the rain...and it will almost certainly be raining for at least one day of my trip to London.


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks! Do you have any preferences among the three? I'm having trouble deciding. I love the perforated ones, but I'm worried about wearing them in the rain...and it will almost certainly be raining for at least one day of my trip to London.



I actually prefer the first two, but how would python do in the rain?

ETA:  oh never mind I see.  Embossed, not real snakeskin.  [emoji106]


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> I actually prefer the first two, but how would python do in the rain?
> 
> ETA:  oh never mind I see.  Embossed, not real snakeskin.  [emoji106]



I think I’m leaning toward the first! Plain and simple is probably the way to go here! I also have an old pair of Burberry canvas sneakers I’ll be bringing.


----------



## prepster

momasaurus said:


> I love the closet organization pix and descriptions. I am working toward getting my bags on shelves so I can grab and go.
> Today I picked up my second pair of Liverpool leggings. They are SOOOOO comfy and I am passing them off as trousers and not leggings. At least I hope I am. I got DD to try on a pair and her stage-whisper "My butt looks amazing!" made everyone in the store laugh. It was true though. Anyone else wear these?



Just popped over to the website.  What style do you like best?

It's surprisingly hard to find high-quality leggings.  Chico's used to have a terrific basic ponte legging that I adored, which (of course!) they have discontinued.   They were very black black, and because the fabric was smooth and thick, they could pass for Audrey-style skinny pants and looked very cute with ballet flats for weekend hanging-about.  Their new ones have front seams, or strange fabric, or waist/tummy control gadgetry that is useless and uncomfortable.


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> I think I’m leaning toward the first! Plain and simple is probably the way to go here! I also have an old pair of Burberry canvas sneakers I’ll be bringing.



I think I like those best too actually.


----------



## Genie27

Ugh I’m having girlfriend drama. Feel free to skip if you’d rather. But I’d appreciate advice or a different viewpoint, as I don’t do this friendship thing very well.

I only have a couple of close IRL friends and one of them had a particularly rough year. She basically blew me off earlier this year for other priorities (new bf), but I was understanding because I knew her circumstances. Then she had a chain of unfortunate events that devastated her and I tried to be as supportive as she would allow.

Then December hit and I had my own chain of unfortunate circumstances and bad news that led me to skip responding to her email until this week. I didn’t want to be a downer and didn’t have empathy left to give, nor the free time TBH.

In return I got a long email that blasted me for not prioritizing her, complaining that I only talked about my relationship and where it was not/going. (Which is partly true - it’s been a struggle, but it’s only one of my many issues). (Also we mainly only talked about her problems - a lot. Everything circled back to her. Which was fine. I understood why.)

She then suggested we take a break as she wanted to start 2018 on a positive note and that we should reconnect once I had moved on to a more stable and happier place in my own relationship and when I could talk of other things in my life.

At first read I was immediately apologetic for neglecting her but as I kept writing my response, I realized that she hasn’t really been giving me time of day for the last few years. She’s canceled at the last minute on two trips, she never invited me for her trips or events, and as my relationship with DBF progressed, she stopped hanging out with me. I always felt like she was one of my two close friends, while I was only one of her many friends in rotation. 

I reckon it’s a very tough time of year for her, and I can see where all this anger is coming from, so my instinct is to cut her some slack.

But the main issues she has raised about me are not going to change to her satisfaction. I’ve been downplaying several positive aspects of my life, and wherever my relationship ends up going, she will not be happy for me unless I am single again like her. And I also know I’m pretty self centred at the best of times. 

I have not responded yet - I am mulling this over and am leaning one way, but before I hit send, I’m open to other viewpoints from peeps who are more experienced with managing friendships and expectations.


----------



## Pirula

Genie,

Pull the plug.

Life is too short to have to deal with people who do not esteem us in return.  You’ve obviously tried.  She obviously has not.

I know I’m only getting your side of this, but your post is so facts based and you’ve tried so hard to be fair.  

Anyway, if it were me, I’d give her her “break” and make it permanent.

Btw, I hope things for you improve in the new year.  We’ve all been there and it’s so hard.


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> Genie,
> 
> Pull the plug.
> 
> Life is too short to have to deal with people who do not esteem us in return.  You’ve obviously tried.  She obviously has not.
> 
> I know I’m only getting your side of this, but your post is so facts based and you’ve tried so hard to be fair.
> 
> Anyway, if it were me, I’d give her her “break” and make it permanent.
> 
> Btw, I hope things for you improve in the new year.  We’ve all been there and it’s so hard.


+1


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme I like the first ones. I actually really like the black ones. The third are my least favorite.

Genie, hmmm. I remember these kinds of I interactions when some of my friends were single and some coupled. It's tough to balance. I think we all understood that as people are in or out of relationships they might have more or less time. When we were younger some people would be offended but as we got older we all recognized this.

But....my closest friends and I are always there for whatever the other person wants to discuss good or bad. There are only a handful of people I would put in that category. If she is a good friend and you value her friendship in this way I think you should be honest in a gentle way. If she's just an acquaintance type friend then you have to decide whether what you are putting into the relationship is worth what you are getting out of it and if it's worth working on or of you should move on. People come in and out of our lives. Not everyone is meant to stay.

I'm sorry for the challenges that came your way. I'm sure you handled them beautifully and grew from them. You are always upbeat and constructive.


----------



## bobkat1991

Genie27 said:


> Ugh I’m having girlfriend drama. Feel free to skip if you’d rather. But I’d appreciate advice or a different viewpoint, as I don’t do this friendship thing very well.
> 
> I only have a couple of close IRL friends and one of them had a particularly rough year. She basically blew me off earlier this year for other priorities (new bf), but I was understanding because I knew her circumstances. Then she had a chain of unfortunate events that devastated her and I tried to be as supportive as she would allow.
> 
> Then December hit and I had my own chain of unfortunate circumstances and bad news that led me to skip responding to her email until this week. I didn’t want to be a downer and didn’t have empathy left to give, nor the free time TBH.
> 
> In return I got a long email that blasted me for not prioritizing her, complaining that I only talked about my relationship and where it was not/going. (Which is partly true - it’s been a struggle, but it’s only one of my many issues). (Also we mainly only talked about her problems - a lot. Everything circled back to her. Which was fine. I understood why.)
> 
> She then suggested we take a break as she wanted to start 2018 on a positive note and that we should reconnect once I had moved on to a more stable and happier place in my own relationship and when I could talk of other things in my life.
> 
> At first read I was immediately apologetic for neglecting her but as I kept writing my response, I realized that she hasn’t really been giving me time of day for the last few years. She’s canceled at the last minute on two trips, she never invited me for her trips or events, and as my relationship with DBF progressed, she stopped hanging out with me. I always felt like she was one of my two close friends, while I was only one of her many friends in rotation.
> 
> I reckon it’s a very tough time of year for her, and I can see where all this anger is coming from, so my instinct is to cut her some slack.
> 
> But the main issues she has raised about me are not going to change to her satisfaction. I’ve been downplaying several positive aspects of my life, and wherever my relationship ends up going, she will not be happy for me unless I am single again like her. And I also know I’m pretty self centred at the best of times.
> 
> I have not responded yet - I am mulling this over and am leaning one way, but before I hit send, I’m open to other viewpoints from peeps who are more experienced with managing friendships and expectations.


*Each and every one of us is a child of the universe (can you tell I'm old enough to have been a hippie?  I wasn't, though)
Point is, we all deserve to be treated well.  And we should do our best to treat others well.  To me it sounds as if this has been a very one sided friendship for a while.  Not everyone comes into our life and stays forever.  She may be one of your shortimers.
I have TWO rules for friends:
1)  They should be genuinely happy over my good fortune and truly saddened when things go sour for me.
2)  They, on balance, should be trying just as hard to preserve our friendship as I am.  There will be times when one friend has to carry most of the load, though.
Good luck, dear!*


----------



## Pirula

bobkat1991 said:


> *Each and every one of us is a child of the universe (can you tell I'm old enough to have been a hippie?  I wasn't, though)
> Point is, we all deserve to be treated well.  And we should do our best to treat others well.  To me it sounds as if this has been a very one sided friendship for a while.  Not everyone comes into our life and stays forever.  She may be one of your shortimers.
> I have TWO rules for friends:
> 1)  They should be genuinely happy over my good fortune and truly saddened when things go sour for me.
> 2)  They, on balance, should be trying just as hard to preserve our friendship as I am.  There will be times when one friend has to carry most of the load, though.
> Good luck, dear!*



Amen!


----------



## Genie27

+1 here too, TBH. I didn’t realize how much I’ve been jumping hoops for her until she claimed that I didn’t prioritize her enough. After my work, parents, sibling, niece and bf on the first tier, she is next, along with close family and friends. I don’t have much else, so some very dear online friends are also in that same second tier. 

My dear friend and coworker got dxed with lymphoma earlier this month, and I was additionally short staffed at year end, plus a few family issues. So yeah, I didn’t get back to her about us getting together to take a walk one weekend. She deliberately waited to see how long it took me to get back to her. (Her words, not mine). Instead of checking in to see what could have been up with me. 

This is an 8 year relationship that I would have liked to salvage, but in retrospect and reality, the relationship hasn’t been healthy for the past few years.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Ugh I’m having girlfriend drama. Feel free to skip if you’d rather. But I’d appreciate advice or a different viewpoint, as I don’t do this friendship thing very well.
> 
> I only have a couple of close IRL friends and one of them had a particularly rough year. She basically blew me off earlier this year for other priorities (new bf), but I was understanding because I knew her circumstances. Then she had a chain of unfortunate events that devastated her and I tried to be as supportive as she would allow.
> 
> Then December hit and I had my own chain of unfortunate circumstances and bad news that led me to skip responding to her email until this week. I didn’t want to be a downer and didn’t have empathy left to give, nor the free time TBH.
> 
> In return I got a long email that blasted me for not prioritizing her, complaining that I only talked about my relationship and where it was not/going. (Which is partly true - it’s been a struggle, but it’s only one of my many issues). (Also we mainly only talked about her problems - a lot. Everything circled back to her. Which was fine. I understood why.)
> 
> She then suggested we take a break as she wanted to start 2018 on a positive note and that we should reconnect once I had moved on to a more stable and happier place in my own relationship and when I could talk of other things in my life.
> 
> At first read I was immediately apologetic for neglecting her but as I kept writing my response, I realized that she hasn’t really been giving me time of day for the last few years. She’s canceled at the last minute on two trips, she never invited me for her trips or events, and as my relationship with DBF progressed, she stopped hanging out with me. I always felt like she was one of my two close friends, while I was only one of her many friends in rotation.
> 
> I reckon it’s a very tough time of year for her, and I can see where all this anger is coming from, so my instinct is to cut her some slack.
> 
> But the main issues she has raised about me are not going to change to her satisfaction. I’ve been downplaying several positive aspects of my life, and wherever my relationship ends up going, she will not be happy for me unless I am single again like her. And I also know I’m pretty self centred at the best of times.
> 
> I have not responded yet - I am mulling this over and am leaning one way, but before I hit send, I’m open to other viewpoints from peeps who are more experienced with managing friendships and expectations.



Time to move on.  She will never be happy no matter what you say to her.  Some people just grow apart for any variety of reasons.  I think I would tell her  that I was sorry she was having a hard time and just leave it at that and wish her more happiness in the New Year.  Period.  End of story.

Edit:  Just saw your new post.  Sounds like it has been on life  support.  As Pirula says, time to pull the plug.


----------



## EmileH

bobkat1991 said:


> *Each and every one of us is a child of the universe (can you tell I'm old enough to have been a hippie?  I wasn't, though)
> Point is, we all deserve to be treated well.  And we should do our best to treat others well.  To me it sounds as if this has been a very one sided friendship for a while.  Not everyone comes into our life and stays forever.  She may be one of your shortimers.
> I have TWO rules for friends:
> 1)  They should be genuinely happy over my good fortune and truly saddened when things go sour for me.
> 2)  They, on balance, should be trying just as hard to preserve our friendship as I am.  There will be times when one friend has to carry most of the load, though.
> Good luck, dear!*



Very good advice


----------



## Genie27

you guys! I’m upset but I can also see on the other side that I will be fine because I wasn’t really getting anything from this ‘ship for the past couple of years.


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> Congrats on your boots and in your restraint! I was in Bergdorf’s yesterday faced with racks and racks of gorgeous clothes and shoes all an additional 25 pecent off sale. I left empty handed except for the photos of Christmas windows that I came for. It was hard!
> A few window shots
> View attachment 3918641
> 
> View attachment 3918644
> 
> View attachment 3918645
> 
> View attachment 3918646


I looooove the sparkly dinosaurs. The windows are good this year!


----------



## momasaurus

prepster said:


> Just popped over to the website.  What style do you like best?
> 
> It's surprisingly hard to find high-quality leggings.  Chico's used to have a terrific basic ponte legging that I adored, which (of course!) they have discontinued.   They were very black black, and because the fabric was smooth and thick, they could pass for Audrey-style skinny pants and looked very cute with ballet flats for weekend hanging-about.  Their new ones have front seams, or strange fabric, or waist/tummy control gadgetry that is useless and uncomfortable.


Mine are called Reese (solid black, and now also solid olive). They have raised seams which make them look more like trousers. DD's jeans version is called Madonna-T. I have only recently returned to wearing leggings. I sort of forgot about them, LOL.


----------



## Pirula

Genie27 said:


> you guys! I’m upset but I can also see on the other side that I will be fine because I wasn’t really getting anything from this ‘ship for the past couple of years.



Happy New Year ((((((Genie)))))))!


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> you guys! I’m upset but I can also see on the other side that I will be fine because I wasn’t really getting anything from this ‘ship for the past couple of years.



First...

So here's my advice for whatever it's worth...I'd write out the things you told us and send it to her.  We all only see our own perspective until someone helps us see another side.  She may be just as surprised to hear your feelings.  Maybe it will matter, maybe not, but you have nothing to lose by trying, and perhaps a better friendship to gain.

Years ago, a friend of many years broke up with me unexpectedly and with absolute finality.  She sent me an email and said, you did this, this, and this and I'm done.  I was completely blindsided.  I called and apologized--Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry...I had no idea... why didn't she tell me... can I fix this...blah, blah, blah.  Nothing.  Never another word.  I'm not perfect, but I'm a good person, and a good friend, and we had been friends for a long time.  If our friendship had meant anything, we should have been able to work it out.

She was always willing to put effort into relationships with men.  Most women are.  I can't count the hours that I sat and listened to her blather about this guy or that guy and the woes they had caused.  If I had been a boyfriend we'd have had whatever talk was necessary and spent however many hours it took to fix the misunderstanding and get back on solid footing.  Relationships are worth the effort, but women often won't bother hashing it out with a girlfriend in the same way they will with a guy.  Lol!  Maybe we hold each other to higher standards than we do men.  I don't know, but it's stupid.  It may not make a difference and talking is uncomfortable, but it can't hurt, and it might help.

Edit:  Having said that...you know what's right for you and whatever you decide will be the right thing.


----------



## Katel

Genie27 said:


> Ugh I’m having girlfriend drama. Feel free to skip if you’d rather. But I’d appreciate advice or a different viewpoint, as I don’t do *this friendship thing* very well.
> 
> I only have a couple of close IRL friends and one of them had a particularly rough year. She basically blew me off earlier this year for other priorities (new bf), but I was understanding because I knew her circumstances. Then she had a chain of unfortunate events that devastated her and I tried to be as supportive as she would allow.
> 
> Then December hit and I had my own chain of unfortunate circumstances and bad news that led me to skip responding to her email until this week. I didn’t want to be a downer and didn’t have empathy left to give, nor the free time TBH.
> 
> In return I got a long email that blasted me for not prioritizing her, complaining that I only talked about my relationship and where it was not/going. (Which is partly true - it’s been a struggle, but it’s only one of my many issues). (Also we mainly only talked about her problems - a lot. Everything circled back to her. Which was fine. I understood why.)
> 
> She then suggested we take a break as she wanted to start 2018 on a positive note and that we should reconnect once I had moved on to a more stable and happier place in my own relationship and when I could talk of other things in my life.
> 
> At first read I was immediately apologetic for neglecting her but as I kept writing my response, I realized that she hasn’t really been giving me time of day for the last few years. She’s canceled at the last minute on two trips, she never invited me for her trips or events, and as my relationship with DBF progressed, she stopped hanging out with me. I always felt like she was one of my two close friends, while I was only one of her many friends in rotation.
> 
> I reckon it’s a very tough time of year for her, and I can see where all this anger is coming from, so my instinct is to cut her some slack.
> 
> But the main issues she has raised about me are not going to change to her satisfaction. I’ve been downplaying several positive aspects of my life, and wherever my relationship ends up going, *she will not be happy for me unless I am single again like her. *And I also know I’m pretty self centred at the best of times.
> 
> I have not responded yet - I am mulling this over and am leaning one way, but before I hit send, I’m open to other viewpoints from peeps who are more experienced with managing friendships and expectations.


Re  "The friendship thing" -   We all feel that way sometimes.  The ebb and flow of some relationships make it feel that way, but the real ones stay forever.



bobkat1991 said:


> *Each and every one of us is a child of the universe (can you tell I'm old enough to have been a hippie?  I wasn't, though)
> Point is, we all deserve to be treated well.  And we should do our best to treat others well.  To me it sounds as if this has been a very one sided friendship for a while.  Not everyone comes into our life and stays forever.  She may be one of your shortimers.
> I have TWO rules for friends:
> 1)  They should be genuinely happy over my good fortune and truly saddened when things go sour for me.
> 2)  They, on balance, should be trying just as hard to preserve our friendship as I am.  There will be times when one friend has to carry most of the load, though.
> Good luck, dear!*



Yes yes and amen to this!

Onward and upward - you're  headed to a different place than she is. Here's to a happy and abundantly blessed 2018 to you, Genie.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Ugh I’m having girlfriend drama. Feel free to skip if you’d rather. But I’d appreciate advice or a different viewpoint, as I don’t do this friendship thing very well.
> 
> I only have a couple of close IRL friends and one of them had a particularly rough year. She basically blew me off earlier this year for other priorities (new bf), but I was understanding because I knew her circumstances. Then she had a chain of unfortunate events that devastated her and I tried to be as supportive as she would allow.
> 
> Then December hit and I had my own chain of unfortunate circumstances and bad news that led me to skip responding to her email until this week. I didn’t want to be a downer and didn’t have empathy left to give, nor the free time TBH.
> 
> In return I got a long email that blasted me for not prioritizing her, complaining that I only talked about my relationship and where it was not/going. (Which is partly true - it’s been a struggle, but it’s only one of my many issues). (Also we mainly only talked about her problems - a lot. Everything circled back to her. Which was fine. I understood why.)
> 
> She then suggested we take a break as she wanted to start 2018 on a positive note and that we should reconnect once I had moved on to a more stable and happier place in my own relationship and when I could talk of other things in my life.
> 
> At first read I was immediately apologetic for neglecting her but as I kept writing my response, I realized that she hasn’t really been giving me time of day for the last few years. She’s canceled at the last minute on two trips, she never invited me for her trips or events, and as my relationship with DBF progressed, she stopped hanging out with me. I always felt like she was one of my two close friends, while I was only one of her many friends in rotation.
> 
> I reckon it’s a very tough time of year for her, and I can see where all this anger is coming from, so my instinct is to cut her some slack.
> 
> But the main issues she has raised about me are not going to change to her satisfaction. I’ve been downplaying several positive aspects of my life, and wherever my relationship ends up going, she will not be happy for me unless I am single again like her. And I also know I’m pretty self centred at the best of times.
> 
> I have not responded yet - I am mulling this over and am leaning one way, but before I hit send, I’m open to other viewpoints from peeps who are more experienced with managing friendships and expectations.


You might be quite relieved to find you can live without her.   Because you can and because you obviously have a full life --- you're not dying of boredom!   Plus she asked for the space so take advantage of her offer and let her and you off the hook for any lingering feelings of going thru the motions of "friendship" again.
The Buddhists have a concept of mudita, being happy for others' good fortune.   Being envious of a close relationship like you have with your BF is a whole lot worse than if she envied the vacations you took (as a hypothetical example).   She can probably duplicate vacations to some degree but not a BF.  So, if she envies your relationship -- and you have to go with your gut here -- then cut her loose for your sake and hers.   Or look at it as taking a break in the friendship.   And then see how you feel.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie--So sorry that this is happening to you.   8 years is a long time.   I like Prepster's idea of letting her know your side.  Not that I think it will do any good in saving the friendship.   I am just a compulsive feedback giver.  How can anyone ever self correct without knowing what they are doing?   Who can see themselves as others see them.?  I feel like that is a gift to her and it cleanses your soul of this mess.   It has to be done delicately, but I am sure you are up to it.  It should probably focus on the communication issues of why were things allowed to build up by both of you and what do you expect of each other.   Even if you write it and don't send it, going through the exercise would be a good thing for you.   

It does strike me that if she got that angry, that she feels entitled your support on her terms.

I also agree with those who suggest you agree give her the space she wants and those who suggest you tell her that you wish her well and hope for and appreciate her good fortune.   She must want to continue the friendship; otherwise she would have ended it rather than asking for a break.   If it were me, I would leave the door open but not expect that she would ever come back through it.   And if she does come back through it, by then, I am sure you will have in mind how you will want to do this friendship differently knowing what you know now.  

Rather than focus totally on her, I hope you are reflecting on your silent tolerance/understanding  and whether or not that is a good thing for you in the degree you have done for her.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Congrats on your boots and in your restraint! I was in Bergdorf’s yesterday faced with racks and racks of gorgeous clothes and shoes all an additional 25 pecent off sale. I left empty handed except for the photos of Christmas windows that I came for. It was hard!
> A few window shots
> View attachment 3918641
> 
> View attachment 3918644
> 
> View attachment 3918645
> 
> View attachment 3918646



Dharma--These pictures are so festive and fun.  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Genie27

Thank you, Eagle and Cordie, especially for the last parts of both your posts. And everyone else too for helping me see the angles.

There are some nuances in particular that make me hesitate being too open with her - I’m reading blind envy and rage in her, towards me - I don’t blame her - I’d probably feel the same if our situations were reversed this year. So feedback from me here and now would be a slap in the face. Plus, I suspect a third girl - someone who is envious of her prior regard for me, and has been encouraging her negative feelings towards me.

I read our prior emails and this is the second time this year, that I’ve been called to task for not meeting expectations. I received a diatribe in Spring, about how heart broken she was, and that I’d made her feel judged when she didn’t take my (asked for) advice. Oh, please, I wasn’t likely to say I told you so, but whatev. Well, maybe I was, but not when it was so raw.

I think space would be good for both of us. I felt obligated to be supportive this year, and made plenty of allowances in previous years to offset my better fortune, even while I felt her situation was sometimes a better one.

I will aim to be kind, and gentle. I still care for her deeply, and understand that it’s not in her to give anything right now as she has been devastated. I don’t like that she tried to hurt me and my relationship with DBF, but now is not the time to bring that up, if ever. That’s for me to safeguard. And it does fundamentally shift the trust I have in her if we do rekindle at some point. 

Thank you all for helping me not lash out at her in my anger. That would accomplish nothing positive.


----------



## Genie27

PS - the kid gloves are because she had a very big bad thing happen this year. Not because I’m a pushover.


----------



## Genie27

It’s done. I agreed to her request for space, acknowledged her rough year and that I was not able to offer the support and friendship she needed and wished her happiness and positivity for 2018. 

Hopefully none of it reads as *****y. I have a very *****y tone that comes across when I’m being passive aggressive, and I had to word it very carefully to make it about her, rather than me. 

Now I’m off to the yarn store.


----------



## prepster

Genie27 said:


> It’s done. I agreed to her request for space, acknowledged her rough year and that I was not able to offer the support and friendship she needed and wished her happiness and positivity for 2018.
> 
> Hopefully none of it reads as *****y. I have a very *****y tone that comes across when I’m being passive aggressive, and I had to word it very carefully to make it about her, rather than me.
> 
> Now I’m off to the yarn store.



Good for you!    You can't go wrong with choices that move away from mire, keeping one's eye on the ball--which is to move forward and upward while being kind.     I'm guessing your response was a surprise, which in itself may (over time) cause her to reboot.  You're very impressive in how you worked through it and stayed true to your best self.  Yay you!


----------



## Katel

prepster said:


> First...
> 
> So here's my advice for whatever it's worth...I'd write out the things you told us and send it to her.  We all only see our own perspective until someone helps us see another side.  She may be just as surprised to hear your feelings.  Maybe it will matter, maybe not, but you have nothing to lose by trying, and perhaps a better friendship to gain.
> 
> Years ago, a friend of many years broke up with me unexpectedly and with absolute finality.  She sent me an email and said, you did this, this, and this and I'm done.  I was completely blindsided.  I called and apologized--Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry...I had no idea... why didn't she tell me... can I fix this...blah, blah, blah.  Nothing.  Never another word.  I'm not perfect, but I'm a good person, and a good friend, and we had been friends for a long time.  If our friendship had meant anything, we should have been able to work it out.
> 
> She was always willing to put effort into relationships with men.  Most women are.  I can't count the hours that I sat and listened to her blather about this guy or that guy and the woes they had caused.  If I had been a boyfriend we'd have had whatever talk was necessary and spent however many hours it took to fix the misunderstanding and get back on solid footing.  Relationships are worth the effort, but women often won't bother hashing it out with a girlfriend in the same way they will with a guy.  Lol!  Maybe we hold each other to higher standards than we do men.  I don't know, but it's stupid.  It may not make a difference and talking is uncomfortable, but it can't hurt, and it might help.
> 
> Edit:  Having said that...you know what's right for you and whatever you decide will be the right thing.





Cordeliere said:


> Genie--So sorry that this is happening to you.   8 years is a long time.   I like Prepster's idea of letting her know your side.  Not that I think it will do any good in saving the friendship.   I am just a compulsive feedback giver.  How can anyone ever self correct without knowing what they are doing?   Who can see themselves as others see them.?  I feel like that is a gift to her and it cleanses your soul of this mess.   It has to be done delicately, but I am sure you are up to it.  It should probably focus on the communication issues of why were things allowed to build up by both of you and what do you expect of each other.   Even if you write it and don't send it, going through the exercise would be a good thing for you.
> 
> It does strike me that if she got that angry, that she feels entitled your support on her terms.
> 
> I also agree with those who suggest you agree give her the space she wants and those who suggest you tell her that you wish her well and hope for and appreciate her good fortune.   She must want to continue the friendship; otherwise she would have ended it rather than asking for a break.   If it were me, I would leave the door open but not expect that she would ever come back through it.   And if she does come back through it, by then, I am sure you will have in mind how you will want to do this friendship differently knowing what you know now.
> 
> Rather than focus totally on her, I hope you are reflecting on your silent tolerance/understanding  and whether or not that is a good thing for you in the degree you have done for her.



such good advice


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> - I’m reading blind envy and rage in her, towards me -



I find this to be a very sad.   IMHO there is never an excuse for blind envy and rage.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> It’s done. I agreed to her request for space, acknowledged her rough year and that I was not able to offer the support and friendship she needed and wished her happiness and positivity for 2018.
> 
> Hopefully none of it reads as *****y. I have a very *****y tone that comes across when I’m being passive aggressive, and I had to word it very carefully to make it about her, rather than me.
> 
> Now I’m off to the yarn store.


Well done, Genie. You handled it gracefully. Wish you a happier 2018


----------



## pigleto972001

Popping in to offer my support for you too Genie. You obviously care for her and it’s too bad she treated you this way. You’re handling it very well and with great sensitivity for her feelings. Relationship w friends still sting when there is friction and I hope she realizes what a gem you are  

Now what did you get from the yarn shop ? 

Has anyone found it rather difficult to be friends with your boss or direct supervisor ? I am friends with mine and sometimes it’s hard bc I may not agree with her about work stuff or how she might have handled something. Am I being harder on her bc we are friends ? Would be curious to see what others think [emoji848]


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Thanks! I took a quick picture but the office mirror is soooo dusty I’m embarrassed to post it. I’m sure I will be wearing them shortly
> 
> I’m feeling quite proud of myself right now - I found this pair and my bridge shoes for reasonable prices.
> 
> More importantly, I was also not motivated to splurge on pretty things that were way out of my budget and not fulfilling a practical need - Chanel bracelet, impractical shoes, Chanel RTW. Phew!!! They are so beautiful, I was afraid I’d blindly hand over my credit card and repent later. But there were so many beautiful things, with more to come, that it was easier to keep looking.
> 
> And then there was all the Le Creuset cookware on sale........


----------



## Pirula

A PSA for those expressing interest a short while back:  “The Twilight Zone” New Year’s Eve marathon has begun on the SyFy channel.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Now what did you get from the yarn shop ?


I got cashmere yarn for another pair of arm warmers and a hat.  And I just finished these...mint green merino lace, with white iridescent sequins...they turned out a bit loose for my arms. The mod shot is more accurate colour than the flat.


----------



## cafecreme15

What does everyone think of these sneakers? I haven't heard of this brand but they got good reviews.

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...8&spc=610&spp=22&pn=1|7|22|610&rsid=undefined

For reference, I am comparing them with these (in white):

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/blacks...shoes&offset=1&top=72&flexi=60201643_60201842


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> What does everyone think of these sneakers? I haven't heard of this brand but they got good reviews.
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...8&spc=610&spp=22&pn=1|7|22|610&rsid=undefined
> 
> For reference, I am comparing them with these (in white):
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/blacks...shoes&offset=1&top=72&flexi=60201643_60201842



Haha! Tretorn was all the rage in the 80s. I wore them a lot and liked them. I still do.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! Tretorn was all the rage in the 80s. I wore them a lot and liked them. I still do.



Funny! Here I was thinking it was a new up and coming brand. I like them because they’ve got a little bit more going on than the Blackstone sneakers.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I got cashmere yarn for another pair of arm warmers and a hat.  And I just finished these...mint green merino lace, with white iridescent sequins...they turned out a bit loose for my arms. The mod shot is more accurate colour than the flat.
> View attachment 3920680


Very nice!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! Tretorn was all the rage in the 80s. I wore them a lot and liked them. I still do.





cafecreme15 said:


> Funny! Here I was thinking it was a new up and coming brand. I like them because they’ve got a little bit more going on than the Blackstone sneakers.


Lol, brings back memories. I had a pair too.


----------



## MSO13

Tretorns and Keds were all the rage, cool girls with scrunch socks and off the shoulder sweatshirts come to mind. 

Personally, I am a life long Vans fan for comfy, cheap easy to wear sneakers. I have fancy Celine skate shoes also but Vans are the best. Now in my 40s I go a half size up so I can add a heel/arch support but they’re great for travel. Also, the Paul Smith Adidas are very comfy and affordable.


----------



## MSO13

Happy New Year all!

I’ve been baking for a neighborhood mixer we’re going to tonight, we need to dress up but got a bunch of snow so I’m paralyzed trying to decide what to wear because of shoes. I would like to wear Uggs but that would be frowned upon I suspect.

Going to tackle one more closet today and try to take some closet pics for you guys. And I hit post again too soon. Ok, back with pics later.


----------



## prepster

Is anyone doing anything fun for New Year's Eve? 

We're staying home and having a few friends for dinner, then brunch tomorrow here with family.  That will be the last hurrah for all of my natural greens.  The boxwood branches were troopers and have lasted for weeks, but on close inspection, they're starting to droop.  The cedar is still remarkably fresh, and I still have small vases of it everywhere.  It smells so fresh and clean.  



Genie27 said:


> I got cashmere yarn for another pair of arm warmers and a hat.  And I just finished these...mint green merino lace, with white iridescent sequins...they turned out a bit loose for my arms. The mod shot is more accurate colour than the flat.
> View attachment 3920680



Those are pretty Genie!  Love the sparkle.

Edit:



MSO13 said:


> Happy New Year all!
> 
> I’ve been baking for a neighborhood mixer we’re going to tonight, we need to dress up but got a bunch of snow so I’m paralyzed trying to decide what to wear because of shoes. I would like to wear Uggs but that would be frowned upon I suspect.
> 
> Going to tackle one more closet today and try to take some closet pics for you guys. And I hit post again too soon. Ok, back with pics later.



Ha!  Just saw this.  We must have been typing at the same time.   Have a happy New Year!  Winter party footwear is a real bear to figure out.  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## klynneann

cafecreme15 said:


> What does everyone think of these sneakers? I haven't heard of this brand but they got good reviews.
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/tretorn-womens-nylite-2-plus-metallic-stripe-lace-up-sneakers?ID=1824795&CategoryID=17400#fn=ppp=undefined&sp=1&rId=128&spc=610&spp=22&pn=1|7|22|610&rsid=undefined
> 
> For reference, I am comparing them with these (in white):
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/blacks...shoes&offset=1&top=72&flexi=60201643_60201842


I like the Tretorns!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> What does everyone think of these sneakers? I haven't heard of this brand but they got good reviews.
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/tretorn-womens-nylite-2-plus-metallic-stripe-lace-up-sneakers?ID=1824795&CategoryID=17400#fn=ppp=undefined&sp=1&rId=128&spc=610&spp=22&pn=1|7|22|610&rsid=undefined
> 
> For reference, I am comparing them with these (in white):
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/blacks...shoes&offset=1&top=72&flexi=60201643_60201842


I like the tretorns over the blackstone. My go to vacation shoes are flat gladiator type sandals by Donald Pliner I bought years ago. I save them for vacation because they are so comfortable and no longer available. Will sneakers be too hot?


----------



## Pirula

Happy New Year [emoji638][emoji646][emoji637][emoji644] [emoji322]!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> I like the tretorns over the blackstone. My go to vacation shoes are flat gladiator type sandals by Donald Pliner I bought years ago. I save them for vacation because they are so comfortable and no longer available. Will sneakers be too hot?



These are for my trip in early March primarily! Was planning on switching off between boots and sneakers for this trip, and between sneakers for more heavy duty walking and sandals for my summer trip.


----------



## Genie27

Bf and I are headed to his brothers place, laden with booze and dessert. It’s going to be a long evening as they want to ring in Hogmanay (?) at 7 and then our own NYE at midnight. I hope there’s dinner somewhere in between. 

It’s sooooo cold here that I pondered dressing for warmth or fashion. But we are ubering so...I’m wearing my new sequin skirt and thermal tights and outdoor boots just in case we have to walk. 

Maybe we can watch a few episodes of Shetland.


----------



## eagle1002us

Because H was unexpectedly closed yesterday, I went to a fabric store.  When H re-opens I should call them and say, "See all this fabric?  See what you made me do b/c you were closed!!!!!!!!"   (Fabric store had a nice sale). 

My errand to H yesterday was in large part to find if a silver ring, in two of the possible sizes I could use, has been transferred into the store.   I've been waiting 6 weeks for that to happen.  The SA who answered the phone on Friday said H is not transferring now b/c stores are doing inventory.  Needless to say, my SA didn't return my call.

The thing I want is on the web but I think it's one of those open back rings.  These have to fit very tightly o/w the ring could slip off finger when I am soaping up hands.  I'd so rather go into the store and choose among a couple of sizes b4 I buy.   

I'm wondering, did my SA not order the two sizes I thought were most promising?   Does H have some mysterioso rule that says that jewelry has to be a big ticket item before it's considered transferable?  If I go ahead and take a chance on H.com, the day after I do that I bet SA will be ringing the phone off the hook to let me know the two sizes I wanted have been transferred in. 

I think Dale Carnegie should have written a guidebook called, "Having SA's and influencing people."  H can be such a tip-toe around the edges of trying not to look like an overbearing customer. 

 However, imagining that I might dart into H on Tuesday when they re-open and start hollering, "Where are they???   Where are those rings???" is a surprisingly fun thought.    Clearly, I am not ready for a SO b/c I'd fall apart with the waiting.  I don't you how you ladies do it.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I got cashmere yarn for another pair of arm warmers and a hat.  And I just finished these...mint green merino lace, with white iridescent sequins...they turned out a bit loose for my arms. The mod shot is more accurate colour than the flat.
> View attachment 3920680


Are arm warmers used when coat or jacket sleeves are full allowing cold air in?  
Boy you are fast with the crochet/knitting tools.   It's amazing.  You could be your own cottage industry . . .. move to a nice place in the country and churn those suckers out!


----------



## Katel

cafecreme15 said:


> What does everyone think of these sneakers? I haven't heard of this brand but they got good reviews.
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/tretorn-womens-nylite-2-plus-metallic-stripe-lace-up-sneakers?ID=1824795&CategoryID=17400#fn=ppp=undefined&sp=1&rId=128&spc=610&spp=22&pn=1|7|22|610&rsid=undefined
> 
> For reference, I am comparing them with these (in white):
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/blacks...shoes&offset=1&top=72&flexi=60201643_60201842



I got these perforated tretorns in white, (slightly off white), pink and blue last summer and really love them - super comfy - travelled all over the E coast last summer in them


https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_category/ingoodcompany/tretorn/womens-tretorn-tournament-net-sneakers/C2124?srcCode=AFFI00001&utm_source=affiliate&utm_medium=ShopStyle+(POPSUGAR)&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-bo8Mrn1cuved4mjWod9r/Q


----------



## Katel

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## cafecreme15

Katel said:


> I got these perforated tretorns in white, (slightly off white), pink and blue last summer and really love them - super comfy - travelled all over the E coast last summer in them
> 
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_category/ingoodcompany/tretorn/womens-tretorn-tournament-net-sneakers/C2124?srcCode=AFFI00001&utm_source=affiliate&utm_medium=ShopStyle+(POPSUGAR)&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-bo8Mrn1cuved4mjWod9r/Q



Glad they are comfy! I would have to get the solid leather one because I am certain it will rain and be chilly, at least for the UK portions of my trip.


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> Are arm warmers used when coat or jacket sleeves are full allowing cold air in?
> Boy you are fast with the crochet/knitting tools.   It's amazing.  You could be your own cottage industry . . .. move to a nice place in the country and churn those suckers out!


Yes, I don’t always wear long sleeved clothes in winter, and the arm warmers are handy as an extra layer. And I have a short sleeved jacket that would get more use with a set of arm warmers. 

That is my semi-retirement plan, eagle....for 10-15 years down the line.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Just popping in while I have a minute - I'd like to wish you all a Very Happy New Year and thank you all for your kind welcome to TPF!


----------



## MSO13

Who is procrastinating going out for NY eve by organizing closets and taking photos for you guys? 
Me!!! 
It’s so cold I do not want to put on nice clothes and walk 2 blocks, I am such a party animal I know. 

But I’m really glad this project is done for New Year, today I completed my goal from last year and this project kicks off my 2018 goal. I made my daily activity goal with my Apple Watch for the entire year. I am on a 400 day streak. After I made the first few months, I just kept going. I did have to lower my goal on a few days that I was sick but I’ve averaged about twice the daily activity I got the year previously. 

So my 2018 goals: don’t buy anything beyond basic necessity clothing and NO MORE LIP products of any kind (see below for why) I’m not a big resolution person but seeing my stuff clearly laid out, not hidden in boxes should help with sticking to it. I have a good pile of things to sell locally and a few designer things that will hopefully net me enough proceeds for a new scarf/shawl or two. 

Regarding closets/organizing, we used Elfa products from Container Store for the two walk in closets. I put it together myself, it was very simple. They are certainly not fancy like custom closet cabinetry but custom was going to eat up too much budget and too much space. DH’s closet is still in progress, we were waiting for the annual sale which is on now to buy some of the more expensive drawer pieces for his closet. My closet’s flaw is that I didn’t include a full length hanging section. The Container Store guy talked me into 3 feet of double hang and 4 feet of 3/4 hanging but I actually own quite a few jumpsuits, overalls and maxi dresses. I wanted to do 2 feet of double hang and 1 ft of full and I might see how much it would cost to change it. The system is very easy to work with and easy to change. I also have too much shoe storage and I think the space above the shoes is wasted but besides hanging some art, I can’t think what to do with it. The mesh drawer units hold workout gear. 

My accessories cabinets were a splurge, built into the attic dormers in the room we converted. I also have a built in dresser of drawers where I keep tees, sweaters, under things, hosiery and sleepwear. I don’t want to post photos of them but my architect worked on them with me and our cabinet guy made them. The interior of the bag cabinet is below. I found the process of working on the cabinets a lot like designing our kitchen, it was nice to have a planned place for everything to go. I have one more section of the bag cabinets empty as of now. DH is scared I’m going to fill it with more bags but I don’t think there’s any danger of that for now. 

The only other thing that I don’t love is our bathroom vanity, again designed by architect/made by cabinet guy. We did all drawer units except for the two sink cabinets and I don’t love having all my products in drawers. I wish I had done at least one section of pull out shelves. It’s annoying because I store everything laying down in drawers and liquid items settle funny so it can be hard to get the product out. I would have never thought of it as an issue and it’s really a minor annoyance but it does bug me. 

And as promised my ludicrous lip product collection which is in a desk I use as a vanity. The best formulas in there are the Pat McGrath lipsticks and the Chanel Rouge Coco Gloss. I’m done with my Invisalign in just another two months and I should wear lipstick every day for 2 years to use all of this. 

Ok, off to finally put my party outfit on and deliver my potluck dessert. I suspect I’ll be home by 12:15! 

Happy New Year all!


----------



## pigleto972001

Happy new year ladies !

Love the closet. And I spy beige and black chanel flat slings. Been looking for those. Hope they come around again.


----------



## petit oiseau

Hi ladies, I am new to this thread. I am a knitter and have recently finished a pair of pants in cotton yarn in aubergine colour. I knitted it with a Japanese knitting machine for hobby use. Hope you like my work and modelling pic. Please forgive the poor lighting on the photos. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Genie27

petit oiseau said:


> Hi ladies, I am new to this thread. I am a knitter and have recently finished a pair of pants in cotton yarn in aubergine colour. I knitted it with a Japanese knitting machine for hobby use. Hope you like my work and modelling pic. Please forgive the poor lighting on the photos. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3921252
> View attachment 3921255
> View attachment 3921258
> View attachment 3921259


Hi and welcome! And wow, wow, wow, this is fantastic! They look amazing on you. There’s a machine? Can you please tell/show me more? 

On a practical note - do the pants stay up safely? and do they get baggy at the knees? They look so comfy and elegant with your jacket. 

Eagle, I’m moving to the countryside to plant perennials and make my own couture clothes.


----------



## petit oiseau

Genie27 said:


> Hi and welcome! And wow, wow, wow, this is fantastic! They look amazing on you. There’s a machine? Can you please tell/show me more?
> 
> On a practical note - do the pants stay up safely? and do they get baggy at the knees? They look so comfy and elegant with your jacket.
> 
> Eagle, I’m moving to the countryside to plant perennials and make my own couture clothes.



Hi Genie,

The instructions for my machine is in Japanese. But is is similar to the Singer LK 150 which is easily found in the States. Here is the instruction video for Singer LK 150 . It may give you an idea about how knitting machines work.



The waist band needs elastic cords and it seems to hold well. I can add a belt if I wish. This is my first pants project and I still need time to see if the knees get baggy over time. I chose heavy cotton yarn which is not elastic. Hope it stays stiff over time.

This is the pattern I based on. But I modified it to machine knitting, and adjusted as I went along for a good fit. I changed the hem too. It is a hand knitting on the round pattern. Hope you find it useful too.

http://knotions.com/issues/fall-2008/pattern-fall-2008/casual-bootcut-pants/

My next project will be cashmere arm warmers. It will be quick with a knitting machine. I adore your finished work. Can you tell me where you get the cashmere yarn with sequins?


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## Genie27

petit oiseau said:


> Can you tell me where you get the cashmere yarn with sequins?


Ooh thank you for the links. I just took up knitting as a change from crochet, and it’s exciting how much faster it is to do basic knitting. 

I actually added the sequins manually to the yarn and positioned them exactly where I wanted them. It takes a bit of time and effort, but I wanted a very specific look. 

If you can find yarn with the sequins already added, I think it’s much easier.


----------



## petit oiseau

Genie27 said:


> Ooh thank you for the links. I just took up knitting as a change from crochet, and it’s exciting how much faster it is to do basic knitting.
> 
> I actually added the sequins manually to the yarn and positioned them exactly where I wanted them. It takes a bit of time and effort, but I wanted a very specific look.
> 
> If you can find yarn with the sequins already added, I think it’s much easier.



Thanks Genie. Your work is really beautiful.


----------



## Genie27

iluvbags123 said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread for a simple question so hopefully someone will see this post and assist me
> 
> I am attending a (late) company holiday party next week. I have a dress which is navy with a pink floral print. Is this okay to wear to a holiday party (after the holidays really...) since it's not red, green, or metallic? It's hard for me to find something off the rack so I'm hoping this will work since I don't have much time.
> 
> Thank you!


 Can you post a pic of the dress? I feel like red/green are more for that specific period between mid November to NYE. Metallic can have a longer window, depending on the situation.


----------



## nicole0612

petit oiseau said:


> Hi ladies, I am new to this thread. I am a knitter and have recently finished a pair of pants in cotton yarn in aubergine colour. I knitted it with a Japanese knitting machine for hobby use. Hope you like my work and modelling pic. Please forgive the poor lighting on the photos. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3921252
> View attachment 3921255
> View attachment 3921258
> View attachment 3921259



Welcome! Thanks for sharing your work, I love how finely knit is is. Quite extremely lovely.
Your Chanel 17A jacket is lovely also (and a perfect choice for someone who loves knitted things), it was a personal favorite from Cosmopolite and I’m glad you shared a modeling photo with us!


----------



## petit oiseau

nicole0612 said:


> Welcome! Thanks for sharing your work, I love how finely knit is is. Quite extremely lovely.
> Your Chanel 17A jacket is lovely also (and a perfect choice for someone who loves knitted things), it was a personal favorite from Cosmopolite and I’m glad you shared a modeling photo with us!



Thanks very much nicole, for the kind words.[emoji3]


----------



## Cordeliere

iluvbags123 said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread for a simple question so hopefully someone will see this post and assist me
> 
> I am attending a (late) company holiday party next week. I have a dress which is navy with a pink floral print. Is this okay to wear to a holiday party (after the holidays really...) since it's not red, green, or metallic? It's hard for me to find something off the rack so I'm hoping this will work since I don't have much time.
> 
> Thank you!



IMHO it will be fine.   If the party is after NYE, I think wearing red or green would be like having the Christmas tree up til February.  (not that I haven't done that at least once).   By that time of year, every one is so done with holiday stuff.   What matters is that it look good on you.


----------



## prepster

petit oiseau said:


> Hi Genie,
> 
> The instructions for my machine is in Japanese. But is is similar to the Singer LK 150 which is easily found in the States. Here is the instruction video for Singer LK 150 . It may give you an idea about how knitting machines work.
> 
> 
> 
> The waist band needs elastic cords and it seems to hold well. I can add a belt if I wish. This is my first pants project and I still need time to see if the knees get baggy over time. I chose heavy cotton yarn which is not elastic. Hope it stays stiff over time.
> 
> This is the pattern I based on. But I modified it to machine knitting, and adjusted as I went along for a good fit. I changed the hem too. It is a hand knitting on the round pattern. Hope you find it useful too.
> 
> http://knotions.com/issues/fall-2008/pattern-fall-2008/casual-bootcut-pants/
> 
> My next project will be cashmere arm warmers. It will be quick with a knitting machine. I adore your finished work. Can you tell me where you get the cashmere yarn with sequins?




Welcome!  Such beautiful work!  



iluvbags123 said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread for a simple question so hopefully someone will see this post and assist me
> 
> I am attending a (late) company holiday party next week. I have a dress which is navy with a pink floral print. Is this okay to wear to a holiday party (after the holidays really...) since it's not red, green, or metallic? It's hard for me to find something off the rack so I'm hoping this will work since I don't have much time.
> 
> Thank you!



That sounds like the perfect dress for a post holiday party.


----------



## Moirai

petit oiseau said:


> Hi ladies, I am new to this thread. I am a knitter and have recently finished a pair of pants in cotton yarn in aubergine colour. I knitted it with a Japanese knitting machine for hobby use. Hope you like my work and modelling pic. Please forgive the poor lighting on the photos. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3921252
> View attachment 3921255
> View attachment 3921258
> View attachment 3921259


Welcome! Gorgeous Chanel jacket and pants. Amazing knit work.



iluvbags123 said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread for a simple question so hopefully someone will see this post and assist me
> 
> I am attending a (late) company holiday party next week. I have a dress which is navy with a pink floral print. Is this okay to wear to a holiday party (after the holidays really...) since it's not red, green, or metallic? It's hard for me to find something off the rack so I'm hoping this will work since I don't have much time.
> 
> Thank you!


Welcome! I think the dress sounds great. No need to wear red and green after the holidays.


----------



## Moirai

MSO13 said:


> Who is procrastinating going out for NY eve by organizing closets and taking photos for you guys?
> Me!!!
> It’s so cold I do not want to put on nice clothes and walk 2 blocks, I am such a party animal I know.
> 
> But I’m really glad this project is done for New Year, today I completed my goal from last year and this project kicks off my 2018 goal. I made my daily activity goal with my Apple Watch for the entire year. I am on a 400 day streak. After I made the first few months, I just kept going. I did have to lower my goal on a few days that I was sick but I’ve averaged about twice the daily activity I got the year previously.
> 
> So my 2018 goals: don’t buy anything beyond basic necessity clothing and NO MORE LIP products of any kind (see below for why) I’m not a big resolution person but seeing my stuff clearly laid out, not hidden in boxes should help with sticking to it. I have a good pile of things to sell locally and a few designer things that will hopefully net me enough proceeds for a new scarf/shawl or two.
> 
> Regarding closets/organizing, we used Elfa products from Container Store for the two walk in closets. I put it together myself, it was very simple. They are certainly not fancy like custom closet cabinetry but custom was going to eat up too much budget and too much space. DH’s closet is still in progress, we were waiting for the annual sale which is on now to buy some of the more expensive drawer pieces for his closet. My closet’s flaw is that I didn’t include a full length hanging section. The Container Store guy talked me into 3 feet of double hang and 4 feet of 3/4 hanging but I actually own quite a few jumpsuits, overalls and maxi dresses. I wanted to do 2 feet of double hang and 1 ft of full and I might see how much it would cost to change it. The system is very easy to work with and easy to change. I also have too much shoe storage and I think the space above the shoes is wasted but besides hanging some art, I can’t think what to do with it. The mesh drawer units hold workout gear.
> 
> My accessories cabinets were a splurge, built into the attic dormers in the room we converted. I also have a built in dresser of drawers where I keep tees, sweaters, under things, hosiery and sleepwear. I don’t want to post photos of them but my architect worked on them with me and our cabinet guy made them. The interior of the bag cabinet is below. I found the process of working on the cabinets a lot like designing our kitchen, it was nice to have a planned place for everything to go. I have one more section of the bag cabinets empty as of now. DH is scared I’m going to fill it with more bags but I don’t think there’s any danger of that for now.
> 
> The only other thing that I don’t love is our bathroom vanity, again designed by architect/made by cabinet guy. We did all drawer units except for the two sink cabinets and I don’t love having all my products in drawers. I wish I had done at least one section of pull out shelves. It’s annoying because I store everything laying down in drawers and liquid items settle funny so it can be hard to get the product out. I would have never thought of it as an issue and it’s really a minor annoyance but it does bug me.
> 
> And as promised my ludicrous lip product collection which is in a desk I use as a vanity. The best formulas in there are the Pat McGrath lipsticks and the Chanel Rouge Coco Gloss. I’m done with my Invisalign in just another two months and I should wear lipstick every day for 2 years to use all of this.
> 
> Ok, off to finally put my party outfit on and deliver my potluck dessert. I suspect I’ll be home by 12:15!
> 
> Happy New Year all!
> 
> View attachment 3921165
> View attachment 3921166
> View attachment 3921167
> View attachment 3921168
> View attachment 3921169


Very nice! I like that you store your bags in enclosed cabinet. I do the same and also store H bags on their backs. I store my Chanel jumbo and mini upright to prevent flattening of the leather. I know, so much pampering, sigh. I am tempted to try Chanel gloss. Do you have a favorite shade? I love Clinique gloss because it makes my lips really smooth and shiny.


----------



## Moirai

pigleto972001 said:


> Popping in to offer my support for you too Genie. You obviously care for her and it’s too bad she treated you this way. You’re handling it very well and with great sensitivity for her feelings. Relationship w friends still sting when there is friction and I hope she realizes what a gem you are
> 
> Now what did you get from the yarn shop ?
> 
> Has anyone found it rather difficult to be friends with your boss or direct supervisor ? I am friends with mine and sometimes it’s hard bc I may not agree with her about work stuff or how she might have handled something. Am I being harder on her bc we are friends ? Would be curious to see what others think [emoji848]


I have both perspectives. I’m friends with my boss and also boss to many other colleagues, one of whom is a good friend. I don’t find it particularly hard but do think it needs special considerations when dealing with touchy situations. I am respectfully candid with my boss and those I supervise. I find that any criticism if done respectfully and constructively will be received without hurt feelings. Don’t just give a reason for one’s disagreement but also offer a solution.


----------



## EmileH

petit oiseau said:


> Hi ladies, I am new to this thread. I am a knitter and have recently finished a pair of pants in cotton yarn in aubergine colour. I knitted it with a Japanese knitting machine for hobby use. Hope you like my work and modelling pic. Please forgive the poor lighting on the photos. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3921252
> View attachment 3921255
> View attachment 3921258
> View attachment 3921259



Oh my goodness. They look amazing. You are very talented.


----------



## Genie27

MSO13 said:


> Who is procrastinating going out for NY eve by organizing closets and taking photos for you guys?
> Me!!!
> It’s so cold I do not want to put on nice clothes and walk 2 blocks, I am such a party animal I know.
> 
> But I’m really glad this project is done for New Year, today I completed my goal from last year and this project kicks off my 2018 goal. I made my daily activity goal with my Apple Watch for the entire year. I am on a 400 day streak. After I made the first few months, I just kept going. I did have to lower my goal on a few days that I was sick but I’ve averaged about twice the daily activity I got the year previously.
> 
> So my 2018 goals: don’t buy anything beyond basic necessity clothing and NO MORE LIP products of any kind (see below for why) I’m not a big resolution person but seeing my stuff clearly laid out, not hidden in boxes should help with sticking to it. I have a good pile of things to sell locally and a few designer things that will hopefully net me enough proceeds for a new scarf/shawl or two.
> 
> Regarding closets/organizing, we used Elfa products from Container Store for the two walk in closets. I put it together myself, it was very simple. They are certainly not fancy like custom closet cabinetry but custom was going to eat up too much budget and too much space. DH’s closet is still in progress, we were waiting for the annual sale which is on now to buy some of the more expensive drawer pieces for his closet. My closet’s flaw is that I didn’t include a full length hanging section. The Container Store guy talked me into 3 feet of double hang and 4 feet of 3/4 hanging but I actually own quite a few jumpsuits, overalls and maxi dresses. I wanted to do 2 feet of double hang and 1 ft of full and I might see how much it would cost to change it. The system is very easy to work with and easy to change. I also have too much shoe storage and I think the space above the shoes is wasted but besides hanging some art, I can’t think what to do with it. The mesh drawer units hold workout gear.
> 
> My accessories cabinets were a splurge, built into the attic dormers in the room we converted. I also have a built in dresser of drawers where I keep tees, sweaters, under things, hosiery and sleepwear. I don’t want to post photos of them but my architect worked on them with me and our cabinet guy made them. The interior of the bag cabinet is below. I found the process of working on the cabinets a lot like designing our kitchen, it was nice to have a planned place for everything to go. I have one more section of the bag cabinets empty as of now. DH is scared I’m going to fill it with more bags but I don’t think there’s any danger of that for now.
> 
> The only other thing that I don’t love is our bathroom vanity, again designed by architect/made by cabinet guy. We did all drawer units except for the two sink cabinets and I don’t love having all my products in drawers. I wish I had done at least one section of pull out shelves. It’s annoying because I store everything laying down in drawers and liquid items settle funny so it can be hard to get the product out. I would have never thought of it as an issue and it’s really a minor annoyance but it does bug me.
> 
> And as promised my ludicrous lip product collection which is in a desk I use as a vanity. The best formulas in there are the Pat McGrath lipsticks and the Chanel Rouge Coco Gloss. I’m done with my Invisalign in just another two months and I should wear lipstick every day for 2 years to use all of this.
> 
> Ok, off to finally put my party outfit on and deliver my potluck dessert. I suspect I’ll be home by 12:15!
> 
> Happy New Year all!
> 
> View attachment 3921165
> View attachment 3921166
> View attachment 3921167
> View attachment 3921168
> View attachment 3921169


Oh, this is so nice! I like how you have designated places for specific things. 

 I’m procrastinating on moving more of my stuff to the BFs place because I want to have places to put things or it’s just going to be dumped everywhere.


----------



## chaneljewel

petit oiseau said:


> Hi ladies, I am new to this thread. I am a knitter and have recently finished a pair of pants in cotton yarn in aubergine colour. I knitted it with a Japanese knitting machine for hobby use. Hope you like my work and modelling pic. Please forgive the poor lighting on the photos. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3921252
> View attachment 3921255
> View attachment 3921258
> View attachment 3921259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> What nice pants!  I’m a knitter also so know how much time you put into these pants.  Beautiful!   Like genie, I’ve never heard of this knitting machine so am now intrigue by it.  Great job!


----------



## petit oiseau

I did that intermittently after I bought the jacket. The long leg in stocking stitch could have been very boring if done by hand. The machine did speed things up. The video I attached in my earlier post will give you an idea about the speed in knitting. But learning how to use the machine takes some time and patience. It has a learning curve and once you master it, you can knit very quickly with it.


----------



## Cordeliere

MSO13 said:


> Who is procrastinating going out for NY eve by organizing closets and taking photos for you guys?
> Me!!!
> It’s so cold I do not want to put on nice clothes and walk 2 blocks, I am such a party animal I know.
> 
> But I’m really glad this project is done for New Year, today I completed my goal from last year and this project kicks off my 2018 goal. I made my daily activity goal with my Apple Watch for the entire year. I am on a 400 day streak. After I made the first few months, I just kept going. I did have to lower my goal on a few days that I was sick but I’ve averaged about twice the daily activity I got the year previously.
> 
> So my 2018 goals: don’t buy anything beyond basic necessity clothing and NO MORE LIP products of any kind (see below for why) I’m not a big resolution person but seeing my stuff clearly laid out, not hidden in boxes should help with sticking to it. I have a good pile of things to sell locally and a few designer things that will hopefully net me enough proceeds for a new scarf/shawl or two.
> 
> Regarding closets/organizing, we used Elfa products from Container Store for the two walk in closets. I put it together myself, it was very simple. They are certainly not fancy like custom closet cabinetry but custom was going to eat up too much budget and too much space. DH’s closet is still in progress, we were waiting for the annual sale which is on now to buy some of the more expensive drawer pieces for his closet. My closet’s flaw is that I didn’t include a full length hanging section. The Container Store guy talked me into 3 feet of double hang and 4 feet of 3/4 hanging but I actually own quite a few jumpsuits, overalls and maxi dresses. I wanted to do 2 feet of double hang and 1 ft of full and I might see how much it would cost to change it. The system is very easy to work with and easy to change. I also have too much shoe storage and I think the space above the shoes is wasted but besides hanging some art, I can’t think what to do with it. The mesh drawer units hold workout gear.
> 
> My accessories cabinets were a splurge, built into the attic dormers in the room we converted. I also have a built in dresser of drawers where I keep tees, sweaters, under things, hosiery and sleepwear. I don’t want to post photos of them but my architect worked on them with me and our cabinet guy made them. The interior of the bag cabinet is below. I found the process of working on the cabinets a lot like designing our kitchen, it was nice to have a planned place for everything to go. I have one more section of the bag cabinets empty as of now. DH is scared I’m going to fill it with more bags but I don’t think there’s any danger of that for now.
> 
> The only other thing that I don’t love is our bathroom vanity, again designed by architect/made by cabinet guy. We did all drawer units except for the two sink cabinets and I don’t love having all my products in drawers. I wish I had done at least one section of pull out shelves. It’s annoying because I store everything laying down in drawers and liquid items settle funny so it can be hard to get the product out. I would have never thought of it as an issue and it’s really a minor annoyance but it does bug me.
> 
> And as promised my ludicrous lip product collection which is in a desk I use as a vanity. The best formulas in there are the Pat McGrath lipsticks and the Chanel Rouge Coco Gloss. I’m done with my Invisalign in just another two months and I should wear lipstick every day for 2 years to use all of this.
> 
> Ok, off to finally put my party outfit on and deliver my potluck dessert. I suspect I’ll be home by 12:15!
> 
> Happy New Year all!
> 
> View attachment 3921165
> View attachment 3921166
> View attachment 3921167
> View attachment 3921168
> View attachment 3921169



I am always impressed with your goal setting and even more with your discipline at meeting your goals.


----------



## eagle1002us

eagle1002us said:


> Because H was unexpectedly closed yesterday, I went to a fabric store.  When H re-opens I should call them and say, "See all this fabric?  See what you made me do b/c you were closed!!!!!!!!"   (Fabric store had a nice sale).
> 
> My errand to H yesterday was in large part to find if a silver ring, in two of the possible sizes I could use, has been transferred into the store.   I've been waiting 6 weeks for that to happen.  The SA who answered the phone on Friday said H is not transferring now b/c stores are doing inventory.  Needless to say, my SA didn't return my call.
> 
> The thing I want is on the web but I think it's one of those open back rings.  These have to fit very tightly o/w the ring could slip off finger when I am soaping up hands.  I'd so rather go into the store and choose among a couple of sizes b4 I buy.
> 
> I'm wondering, did my SA not order the two sizes I thought were most promising?   Does H have some mysterioso rule that says that jewelry has to be a big ticket item before it's considered transferable?  If I go ahead and take a chance on H.com, the day after I do that I bet SA will be ringing the phone off the hook to let me know the two sizes I wanted have been transferred in.
> 
> I think Dale Carnegie should have written a guidebook called, "Having SA's and influencing people."  H can be such a tip-toe around the edges of trying not to look like an overbearing customer.
> 
> However, imagining that I might dart into H on Tuesday when they re-open and start hollering, "Where are they???   Where are those rings???" is a surprisingly fun thought.    Clearly, I am not ready for a SO b/c I'd fall apart with the waiting.  I don't you how you ladies do it.


Could people give me some advice on how to handle this situation about the rings?  I feel like H dropped the ball on me.  _I really would like some feedback._


----------



## eagle1002us

petit oiseau said:


> I did that intermittently after I bought the jacket. The long leg in stocking stitch could have been very boring if done by hand. The machine did speed things up. The video I attached in my earlier post will give you an idea about the speed in knitting. But learning how to use the machine takes some time and patience. It has a learning curve and once you master it, you can knit very quickly with it.


Lovely job.  You are very talented.  Aubergine is a wonderful neutral, it's really one of my two fav colors it's so sophisticated.

 I am always a bit nervous about cotton knits.   Is there a possibility they could stretch out in the knees?   I don't mean to be a pill asking this.   I sew and so much has spandex added these days which is such a blessing to minimize seat bagging or whatever.  Which doesn't mean I haven't sewn lightweight pure cotton fabrics that feel great against the skin on a hot day but may be susceptible to losing their shape.

Eileen Fisher used to use organic cotton in her jeans.  Organic, s'morganic.  Those things would be close fitting after they were washed and then they would stretch out of shape so quickly the waist would start to slip down so they began looking like hip-hop jeans.  She had a beautiful color, dragonfly, and I really wanted those jeans.   I think she's finally adding spandex.


----------



## eagle1002us

petit oiseau said:


> Hi ladies, I am new to this thread. I am a knitter and have recently finished a pair of pants in cotton yarn in aubergine colour. I knitted it with a Japanese knitting machine for hobby use. Hope you like my work and modelling pic. Please forgive the poor lighting on the photos. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3921252
> View attachment 3921255
> View attachment 3921258
> View attachment 3921259


They are indeed gorgeous pants.  I see the tightness of the the gauge, maybe that will create shape retention?   It looks like it would.  Plus you are so slender!  You're the perfect figure to wear knitted pants.  Great job!


----------



## dharma

Happy New Year, everyone! Xo


eagle1002us said:


> Could people give me some advice on how to handle this situation about the rings?  I feel like H dropped the ball on me.  _I really would like some feedback._


Hi Eagle, as far as I know, there is no minimum in price for items to be transferred. They do change the rules now and then on transfers, charge sends and getting items from web stock. Regardless, it shouldn’t be a mystery, your SA should be up front. I don’t believe in playing games or tip toeing around the issue. I would call tomorrow and just ask directly if it can be done, or has been done, or if they prefer you will get it from the web. I can’t imagine any store manager not wanting a jewelry sale, no matter the price. It might put a fire under their feet. I don’t think it’s demanding when done in a friendly manner.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Because H was unexpectedly closed yesterday, I went to a fabric store.  When H re-opens I should call them and say, "See all this fabric?  See what you made me do b/c you were closed!!!!!!!!"   (Fabric store had a nice sale).
> 
> My errand to H yesterday was in large part to find if a silver ring, in two of the possible sizes I could use, has been transferred into the store.   I've been waiting 6 weeks for that to happen.  The SA who answered the phone on Friday said H is not transferring now b/c stores are doing inventory.  Needless to say, my SA didn't return my call.
> 
> The thing I want is on the web but I think it's one of those open back rings.  These have to fit very tightly o/w the ring could slip off finger when I am soaping up hands.  I'd so rather go into the store and choose among a couple of sizes b4 I buy.
> 
> I'm wondering, did my SA not order the two sizes I thought were most promising?   Does H have some mysterioso rule that says that jewelry has to be a big ticket item before it's considered transferable?  If I go ahead and take a chance on H.com, the day after I do that I bet SA will be ringing the phone off the hook to let me know the two sizes I wanted have been transferred in.
> 
> I think Dale Carnegie should have written a guidebook called, "Having SA's and influencing people."  H can be such a tip-toe around the edges of trying not to look like an overbearing customer.
> 
> However, imagining that I might dart into H on Tuesday when they re-open and start hollering, "Where are they???   Where are those rings???" is a surprisingly fun thought.    Clearly, I am not ready for a SO b/c I'd fall apart with the waiting.  I don't you how you ladies do it.


Hi eagle, sorry to hear that you're having problems with your order. I can't understand why customer service is so lacking when a customer wants to make a purchase. My suggestion is to call your SA when your store opens and ask if the rings will be arriving soon. If not, mention if it would be better to order online so you don't have to wait further. You will then get an idea of your SA's thought process. I think you have given them plenty of time to get your request fulfilled. When I was in Vegas, my SA was more than willing to transfer in the Iris scarf, otherwise risk losing my sale to the store located down the street.


----------



## prepster

Pirula said:


> Happy New Year [emoji638][emoji646][emoji637][emoji644] [emoji322]!!
> 
> View attachment 3920985



Beautiful crystal!  So pretty in the lights.



Genie27 said:


> Bf and I are headed to his brothers place, laden with booze and dessert. It’s going to be a long evening as they want to ring in Hogmanay (?) at 7 and then our own NYE at midnight. I hope there’s dinner somewhere in between.
> 
> It’s sooooo cold here that I pondered dressing for warmth or fashion. But we are ubering so...I’m wearing my new sequin skirt and thermal tights and outdoor boots just in case we have to walk.
> 
> Maybe we can watch a few episodes of Shetland.



How did the evening go?  It sounds like you picked something warm and festive to wear!  Our guests were  gone, and we were in bed at 3 minutes to 12.    I think this may be a sign I’m getting old!  



MSO13 said:


> Who is procrastinating going out for NY eve by organizing closets and taking photos for you guys?
> Me!!!
> It’s so cold I do not want to put on nice clothes and walk 2 blocks, I am such a party animal I know.
> 
> But I’m really glad this project is done for New Year, today I completed my goal from last year and this project kicks off my 2018 goal. I made my daily activity goal with my Apple Watch for the entire year. I am on a 400 day streak. After I made the first few months, I just kept going. I did have to lower my goal on a few days that I was sick but I’ve averaged about twice the daily activity I got the year previously.
> 
> So my 2018 goals: don’t buy anything beyond basic necessity clothing and NO MORE LIP products of any kind (see below for why) I’m not a big resolution person but seeing my stuff clearly laid out, not hidden in boxes should help with sticking to it. I have a good pile of things to sell locally and a few designer things that will hopefully net me enough proceeds for a new scarf/shawl or two.
> 
> Regarding closets/organizing, we used Elfa products from Container Store for the two walk in closets. I put it together myself, it was very simple. They are certainly not fancy like custom closet cabinetry but custom was going to eat up too much budget and too much space. DH’s closet is still in progress, we were waiting for the annual sale which is on now to buy some of the more expensive drawer pieces for his closet. My closet’s flaw is that I didn’t include a full length hanging section. The Container Store guy talked me into 3 feet of double hang and 4 feet of 3/4 hanging but I actually own quite a few jumpsuits, overalls and maxi dresses. I wanted to do 2 feet of double hang and 1 ft of full and I might see how much it would cost to change it. The system is very easy to work with and easy to change. I also have too much shoe storage and I think the space above the shoes is wasted but besides hanging some art, I can’t think what to do with it. The mesh drawer units hold workout gear.
> 
> My accessories cabinets were a splurge, built into the attic dormers in the room we converted. I also have a built in dresser of drawers where I keep tees, sweaters, under things, hosiery and sleepwear. I don’t want to post photos of them but my architect worked on them with me and our cabinet guy made them. The interior of the bag cabinet is below. I found the process of working on the cabinets a lot like designing our kitchen, it was nice to have a planned place for everything to go. I have one more section of the bag cabinets empty as of now. DH is scared I’m going to fill it with more bags but I don’t think there’s any danger of that for now.
> 
> The only other thing that I don’t love is our bathroom vanity, again designed by architect/made by cabinet guy. We did all drawer units except for the two sink cabinets and I don’t love having all my products in drawers. I wish I had done at least one section of pull out shelves. It’s annoying because I store everything laying down in drawers and liquid items settle funny so it can be hard to get the product out. I would have never thought of it as an issue and it’s really a minor annoyance but it does bug me.
> 
> And as promised my ludicrous lip product collection which is in a desk I use as a vanity. The best formulas in there are the Pat McGrath lipsticks and the Chanel Rouge Coco Gloss. I’m done with my Invisalign in just another two months and I should wear lipstick every day for 2 years to use all of this.
> 
> Ok, off to finally put my party outfit on and deliver my potluck dessert. I suspect I’ll be home by 12:15!
> 
> Happy New Year all!
> 
> View attachment 3921165
> View attachment 3921166
> View attachment 3921167
> View attachment 3921168
> View attachment 3921169



I love to hear about organizing.  Ella makes some nice and convenient systems.  That’s a really impressive lipstick/gloss collection!



eagle1002us said:


> Could people give me some advice on how to handle this situation about the rings?  I feel like H dropped the ball on me.  _I really would like some feedback._



I’m so sorry that you’ve experienced that.    As much importance as they place upon jewelry sales at H, I would think they would be jumping up and down to help you find the pieces you want.  Can you try working with another SA or is this the most convenient store?  I agree, politely ask them how they prefer you proceed.  Do they think they can help, or would they rather have you contact customer service or do they feel you might have more luck at another store.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Could people give me some advice on how to handle this situation about the rings?  I feel like H dropped the ball on me.  _I really would like some feedback._



Personally, I feel that anytime from the week before Christmas to the week after New Years can’t be counted as real days, people are always on vacation, including SA’s, and everyone is busy with last minute gifts for holidays or parties. Unless you are extremely close with your SA and know s/he has been at work the entire time without days off, I would wait until the end of this week, when people seem to come back to a normal schedule and then ask again about the status. Even though you asked 6 weeks ago, your SA may not have been available to look into it for the last week or two. 
If you are desperate to try the ring, you can always call tomorrow to check in, but I would not be upset if I didn’t hear back for a few days. 
For example, my coworker sent me an email on Friday with a request, but I didn’t even open the email because I am really busy and know that the holidays don’t really count since it is time where “I might be on vacation”, even if I am not actually on vacation, so I left it in my inbox to deal with on Wednesday. 
So maybe your rings are in the store, but your SA is just too busy/gone to look into it right now. Maybe in the holiday crush they forgot to order it and again, no time to get back to you for the next day or two. If you check in later this week and they never ordered it in, then I would ask how long it will take, and decide if you can live with that wait or if you would rather buy from the website. You can always buy 2 sizes from the website and return the one that doesn’t fit.


----------



## Joannadyne

eagle1002us said:


> Could people give me some advice on how to handle this situation about the rings?  I feel like H dropped the ball on me.  _I really would like some feedback._


Six weeks for a transfer?? That’s a ridiculously long wait, eagle. I think you’ve been more than patient. Geez, Louise, that’s enough time to mine the metal, cast it, polish it and hand deliver it via pony express! Personally, I am rooting for you to go on rampage at the store. Or at least talk to the manager to ask what’s the holdup because, yes, they did drop the ball on you, and you have every right to be upset.


----------



## MSO13

eagle1002us said:


> Could people give me some advice on how to handle this situation about the rings?  I feel like H dropped the ball on me.  _I really would like some feedback._



Hi Eagle,
Sorry to hear the issue with H, they are not doing transfers or shipping between the holidays. I ordered some china and they said it would take 2 weeks to arrive, I think it’s coming from another store and I paid in advance for it. I’m not in a rush so I didn’t mind. 

I think your store is know for being customer service challenged so I would probably just order the sizes you want from the web and return what doesn’t work. You get a full refund, though they can be a little slow. You can always return to the store for them to send if you’d like to be cheeky. Good luck!


----------



## Joannadyne

MSO13 said:


> Hi Eagle,
> Sorry to hear the issue with H, they are not doing transfers or shipping between the holidays. I ordered some china and they said it would take 2 weeks to arrive, I think it’s coming from another store and I paid in advance for it. I’m not in a rush so I didn’t mind.
> 
> I think your store is know for being customer service challenged so I would probably just order the sizes you want from the web and return what doesn’t work. You get a full refund, though they can be a little slow. You can always return to the store for them to send if you’d like to be cheeky. Good luck!


Sounds like the no-transfer-between-holidays thing is a pretty well known policy and, if that’s the case, the SA should’ve communicated that to poor eagle. I gotta say, I like your suggestion to order all the sizes and return what doesn’t work to the store, reminds me a bit of Pretty Woman.


----------



## Joannadyne

Oh, also, MSO13, wow, I had no idea about couch cutters! It’s not cost effective for me but what a great idea!

Also loving your closet org posts. 
My new place has a walk in closet. I’ve never had one of those. DH insists that it be all mine and says he’ll share DS’ closet. Ah, you know it’s true love when he gives up closet space for you. I love it so hard. But, the whoever installed it made the top section too short, so all the clothes puddle and wrinkle on the bottom, rendering it useless for clothes. See?


So I thought it would be easy to buy hangers that are shorter at the top but it’s surprisingly hard to find! In fact, there’s only one company that makes them: Higher Hangers. They look like this:



And they work like this:


Anyone have these? I think these would solve my problem but with all the unexpected purchases I needed to make for this move, I just can’t stomach spending $110 bucks on hangers right now. Not when I am lusting after some H silks!

Also, Cordie, how goes your closet project?

And some random responses to the conversations I missed:
Genie, a big hug to you for what you’re going through with your friend. I think you did the absolute right thing. I will say that what stuck out for me from your post was the fact that your friend was never happy for your happiness. Regardless of the pain she may have been going through this year, true friends are those who root for each other and genuinely want the good things out of life for each other. A break sounds like just the thing.

Petit oiseau, (ok, I am never going to remember how to spell that right each time, so may I sometimes call you little bird?? ) wowsa! I love your knit pants! They look perfect on you! I’m quite envious - I would try on St John knit pants many years ago and lets just say it was traumatizing how similar it made me look to the Michelin tire man.


----------



## EmileH

Happy new year everyone. 

Eagle sorry for the frustration. Communication is so important. 

MSO congratulations on you exercise goals. That's really inspiring. And the photos of your custom storage space are fabulous. So glad things worked out well with your renovations.


----------



## iluvbags123

.


----------



## scarf1

Happy New year , everyone! 
 Love seeing your closet MSO. Someday, I may be so lucky to have a walk-in closet.


----------



## scarf1

Joannadyne said:


> Oh, also, MSO13, wow, I had no idea about couch cutters! It’s not cost effective for me but what a great idea!
> 
> Also loving your closet org posts.
> My new place has a walk in closet. I’ve never had one of those. DH insists that it be all mine and says he’ll share DS’ closet. Ah, you know it’s true love when he gives up closet space for you. I love it so hard. But, the whoever installed it made the top section too short, so all the clothes puddle and wrinkle on the bottom, rendering it useless for clothes. See?
> View attachment 3921735
> 
> So I thought it would be easy to buy hangers that are shorter at the top but it’s surprisingly hard to find! In fact, there’s only one company that makes them: Higher Hangers. They look like this:
> View attachment 3921743
> 
> 
> And they work like this:
> View attachment 3921745
> 
> Anyone have these? I think these would solve my problem but with all the unexpected purchases I needed to make for this move, I just can’t stomach spending $110 bucks on hangers right now. Not when I am lusting after some H silks!
> 
> Also, Cordie, how goes your closet project?
> 
> And some random responses to the conversations I missed:
> Genie, a big hug to you for what you’re going through with your friend. I think you did the absolute right thing. I will say that what stuck out for me from your post was the fact that your friend was never happy for your happiness. Regardless of the pain she may have been going through this year, true friends are those who root for each other and genuinely want the good things out of life for each other. A break sounds like just the thing.
> 
> Petit oiseau, (ok, I am never going to remember how to spell that right each time, so may I sometimes call you little bird?? ) wowsa! I love your knit pants! They look perfect on you! I’m quite envious - I would try on St John knit pants many years ago and lets just say it was traumatizing how similar it made me look to the Michelin tire man.


hmm, interesting hangars. Did not know those existed, please report back if you buy some.


----------



## Joannadyne

scarf1 said:


> hmm, interesting hangars. Did not know those existed, please report back if you buy some.


Will do, but it’ll probably be a while to be honest. I’ve fallen for Samourai csgm in cw 05. Priorities, you know! (Plus all my clothes fit on the bottom rack.)


----------



## Genie27

Joannadyne said:


> Will do, but it’ll probably be a while to be honest. I’ve fallen for Samourai csgm in cw 05. Priorities, you know! (Plus all my clothes fit on the bottom rack.)


I’d use the top rail for shorter items. For me that will be skirts and shorts, especially with the hangers that are straight across rather than the suit style


----------



## Joannadyne

Genie27 said:


> I’d use the top rail for shorter items. For me that will be skirts and shorts, especially with the hangers that are straight across rather than the suit style


Good suggestion, and it would work for anyone but me! due to the nature of my legs, I do not wear skirts or shorts. The only skirts I have are all long. It’s ok, for now I am using it as a shelf, I haven’t quite gotten it all figured out yet. It’s just so nice to have OPTIONS.


----------



## Meta

@Joannadyne How do you store your silks? Perhaps you can hang your silks on the top shelf instead? I hang mine.  They'll be so pretty to look at and spark joy!


----------



## Joannadyne

weN84 said:


> @Joannadyne How do you store your silks? Perhaps you can hang your silks on the top shelf instead? I hang mine.  They'll be so pretty to look at and spark joy!


Heh heh, I will say that I wound up donating my Voldemort wardrobe after reflecting that I haven’t needed them in more than five years, thank goodness! So I kondo’d them. (And I must admit, it did feel goood! She’s gonna get me yet!)

Hmm, I might scare DH with my silk collection if I hang them all up. But since the closet is all mine, he’d have no reason to open it and look, right??  Right now, I still keep them in boxes, but they’re now 2-3 silks per box because I don’t have enough of them! I wish I had more because I dunno, I kinda love seeing the boxes. My closet has a shelf that seems tailor made for them (for now!):


----------



## Meta

@Joannadyne Well, nothing says that you can't hang them AND still keep the boxes where they are.


----------



## dharma

Hi again, my phone is giving me some trouble so it’s taking me extra long to reply to all the fantastic posts.
@genie, I love the color of the arm warmers, just lovely. Can you wear them scrunched with slim long sleeves as a layering accessory? They are so pretty.
@Iluvbags the dress sounds perfect. I have never worn green and red during the holidays and wear metallics all year, lol. If you feel good, you look good!
@MrsO hurray for you on such amazing progress!!
@petit oiseau , gorgeous!!!! You’ve done a beautiful  job. My mom used a knitting machine when her arthritis got the best of her. It opens a whole new world for those patterns that can be a bit boring. I love the pants with the jacket, so chic!
@Joannadyne congrats on your move!!!! One of our worst moves ever was a next door “easy” move. Since it was the building next door and not the apt next door, it was just annoying enough that the furniture guys worked twice as hard since no truck was needed. Lots of long distance carrying. Ugh.
Can you put folded over pants and skirts on the top rail? And jackets and tops on the bottom? I have never used those short hangers, they look good but totally understand how a move drains the wallet for a while. Every ad on needs to be considered.
Edit, just saw your post above, no skirts. Perhaps think about it and live with it a while. Especially since everything fits below.


----------



## Joannadyne

weN84 said:


> @Joannadyne Well, nothing says that you can't hang them AND still keep the boxes where they are.


When you get a chance, weN84, would you mind posting a shot of how you hang your silks in your closet? I’m really considering trying it - what kind of hangers to you use?


----------



## scarf1

@Joannadyne -  I know you said all your clothes fit below, but I had another idea that might be useful if your sweater drawer is crowded..
see how this woman hangs her sweaters... could work for top shelf

https://unefemme.net/2016/01/how-to-hang-sweaters.html


----------



## MSO13

Joannadyne said:


> Oh, also, MSO13, wow, I had no idea about couch cutters! It’s not cost effective for me but what a great idea!
> 
> Also loving your closet org posts.
> My new place has a walk in closet. I’ve never had one of those. DH insists that it be all mine and says he’ll share DS’ closet. Ah, you know it’s true love when he gives up closet space for you. I love it so hard. But, the whoever installed it made the top section too short, so all the clothes puddle and wrinkle on the bottom, rendering it useless for clothes. See?
> View attachment 3921735
> 
> So I thought it would be easy to buy hangers that are shorter at the top but it’s surprisingly hard to find! In fact, there’s only one company that makes them: Higher Hangers. They look like this:
> View attachment 3921743
> 
> 
> And they work like this:
> View attachment 3921745
> 
> Anyone have these? I think these would solve my problem but with all the unexpected purchases I needed to make for this move, I just can’t stomach spending $110 bucks on hangers right now. Not when I am lusting after some H silks!
> 
> Also, Cordie, how goes your closet project?
> 
> And some random responses to the conversations I missed:
> Genie, a big hug to you for what you’re going through with your friend. I think you did the absolute right thing. I will say that what stuck out for me from your post was the fact that your friend was never happy for your happiness. Regardless of the pain she may have been going through this year, true friends are those who root for each other and genuinely want the good things out of life for each other. A break sounds like just the thing.
> 
> Petit oiseau, (ok, I am never going to remember how to spell that right each time, so may I sometimes call you little bird?? ) wowsa! I love your knit pants! They look perfect on you! I’m quite envious - I would try on St John knit pants many years ago and lets just say it was traumatizing how similar it made me look to the Michelin tire man.



Since you don’t need it for hanging stuff, there are these type of things from Container Store. Or since there’s a shelf you can put more shelves or linen boxes on it. I’m definitely an advocate for getting the scarves out of the boxes. But I wouldn’t buy the fancy short hangers since you don’t need it.


----------



## Joannadyne

dharma said:


> @Joannadyne congrats on your move!!!! One of our worst moves ever was a next door “easy” move. Since it was the building next door and not the apt next door, it was just annoying enough that the furniture guys worked twice as hard since no truck was needed. Lots of long distance carrying. Ugh.
> Can you put folded over pants and skirts on the top rail? And jackets and tops on the bottom? I have never used those short hangers, they look good but totally understand how a move drains the wallet for a while. Every ad on needs to be considered.
> Edit, just saw your post above, no skirts. Perhaps think about it and live with it a while. Especially since everything fits below.


Thanks, dharma! Yes, I understand completely about the “easy” move! One thing I got hung up on was making sure new place was scoured clean, that cabinets were fitted with contact paper, etc., before setting anything in its place, and then things bottlenecked. In the last day or so, DH and I were more like, “just get it all in the new place!” and shoved things into boxes and piled them up. Now we’re unpiling and cleaning at a comfier pace. But it’s exhausting. I still haven’t purchased a couch yet, though I’ve spent countless hours on the web and out shopping for one. All of the ready made colorS are either too light or too dark! On the 25th, we had family over and we all had to sit on camp chairs.


----------



## Cordeliere

weN84 said:


> @Joannadyne How do you store your silks? Perhaps you can hang your silks on the top shelf instead? I hang mine.  They'll be so pretty to look at and spark joy!



Oooo   What a great idea (for me, not JD who is very attached to her boxes).   What do you hang them on?   Any special kind of hanger?   I love the idea of hanging them but have never tried it.  Any chance of a pic???


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Oh, also, MSO13, wow, I had no idea about couch cutters! It’s not cost effective for me but what a great idea!
> 
> Also loving your closet org posts.
> My new place has a walk in closet. I’ve never had one of those. DH insists that it be all mine and says he’ll share DS’ closet. Ah, you know it’s true love when he gives up closet space for you. I love it so hard. But, the whoever installed it made the top section too short, so all the clothes puddle and wrinkle on the bottom, rendering it useless for clothes. See?
> View attachment 3921735
> 
> So I thought it would be easy to buy hangers that are shorter at the top but it’s surprisingly hard to find! In fact, there’s only one company that makes them: Higher Hangers. They look like this:
> View attachment 3921743
> 
> 
> And they work like this:
> View attachment 3921745
> 
> Anyone have these? I think these would solve my problem but with all the unexpected purchases I needed to make for this move, I just can’t stomach spending $110 bucks on hangers right now. Not when I am lusting after some H silks!
> 
> Also, Cordie, how goes your closet project?
> 
> And some random responses to the conversations I missed:
> Genie, a big hug to you for what you’re going through with your friend. I think you did the absolute right thing. I will say that what stuck out for me from your post was the fact that your friend was never happy for your happiness. Regardless of the pain she may have been going through this year, true friends are those who root for each other and genuinely want the good things out of life for each other. A break sounds like just the thing.
> 
> Petit oiseau, (ok, I am never going to remember how to spell that right each time, so may I sometimes call you little bird?? ) wowsa! I love your knit pants! They look perfect on you! I’m quite envious - I would try on St John knit pants many years ago and lets just say it was traumatizing how similar it made me look to the Michelin tire man.



Is there any space above the rod?   What about moving the rod up?


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Personally, I feel that anytime from the week before Christmas to the week after New Years can’t be counted as real days, people are always on vacation, including SA’s, and everyone is busy with last minute gifts for holidays or parties. Unless you are extremely close with your SA and know s/he has been at work the entire time without days off, I would wait until the end of this week, when people seem to come back to a normal schedule and then ask again about the status. Even though you asked 6 weeks ago, your SA may not have been available to look into it for the last week or two.
> If you are desperate to try the ring, you can always call tomorrow to check in, but I would not be upset if I didn’t hear back for a few days.
> For example, my coworker sent me an email on Friday with a request, but I didn’t even open the email because I am really busy and know that the holidays don’t really count since it is time where “I might be on vacation”, even if I am not actually on vacation, so I left it in my inbox to deal with on Wednesday.
> So maybe your rings are in the store, but your SA is just too busy/gone to look into it right now. Maybe in the holiday crush they forgot to order it and again, no time to get back to you for the next day or two. If you check in later this week and they never ordered it in, then I would ask how long it will take, and decide if you can live with that wait or if you would rather buy from the website. You can always buy 2 sizes from the website and return the one that doesn’t fit.


Thank you for your comments, Nicole.  I probably should have mentioned that I started waiting for a sweater to go on sale that would be great with my NDOP color of choice, I called the SA and said, hold NDOP.   He mentioned he then would have 3 HS on hold for me.  (all 90s).   I felt bad about that a week later sent DH to the store with my card to get the NDOP.  (DH likes buying H that he himself doesn't have to pay for.   )
  Well, the NDOP was gone.  It's not at all clear that it had ever been put on hold.   It had to be ordered by the store from another store.   

The SA mentioned during the interaction with DH that he had to order a couple of rings for me.   Like he was remembering that he had to do that.   But two weeks had already gone by since I last saw him (in Nov). and the rings hadn't yet been ordered.  What was he waiting for?   So it's January and where are they?

This is not good service.   If he can't cope with customer requests then he'll never be a great H sales person.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you for your comments, Nicole.  I probably should have mentioned that I started waiting for a sweater to go on sale that would be great with my NDOP color of choice, I called the SA and said, hold NDOP.   He mentioned he then would have 3 HS on hold for me.  (all 90s).   I felt bad about that a week later sent DH to the store with my card to get the NDOP.  (DH likes buying H that he himself doesn't have to pay for.   )
> Well, the NDOP was gone.  It's not at all clear that it had ever been put on hold.   It had to be ordered by the store from another store.
> 
> The SA mentioned during the interaction with DH that he had to order a couple of rings for me.   Like he was remembering that he had to do that.   But two weeks had already gone by since I last saw him (in Nov). and the rings hadn't yet been ordered.  What was he waiting for?   So it's January and where are they?
> 
> This is not good service.   If he can't cope with customer requests then he'll never be a great H sales person.



Oh Eagle, I didn’t realize there was a history of poor customer service with this SA and of not following through. In that case, I agree with our friends here who suggested other actions and certainly not waiting any longer (because you would likely be waiting forever).


----------



## petit oiseau

Cordie, yes little bird you may call me.  I am quite the opposite. Though I can never look like a Michelin tire man because I am too thin, I can nevet "fill up" any pants or jeans and they are always sagging on me. I look like a skeleton walking in a hemp sack.LOL


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Hi and welcome! And wow, wow, wow, this is fantastic! They look amazing on you. There’s a machine? Can you please tell/show me more?
> 
> On a practical note - do the pants stay up safely? and do they get baggy at the knees? They look so comfy and elegant with your jacket.
> 
> Eagle, I’m moving to the countryside to plant perennials and make my own couture clothes.


Genie, irrespective of whether you move to the country or not, if you make couture clothes and do custom work, I'd be your first customer!   I like the perennials idea, too.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Happy New Year, everyone! Xo
> 
> Hi Eagle, as far as I know, there is no minimum in price for items to be transferred. They do change the rules now and then on transfers, charge sends and getting items from web stock. Regardless, it shouldn’t be a mystery, your SA should be up front. I don’t believe in playing games or tip toeing around the issue. I would call tomorrow and just ask directly if it can be done, or has been done, or if they prefer you will get it from the web. I can’t imagine any store manager not wanting a jewelry sale, no matter the price. It might put a fire under their feet. I don’t think it’s demanding when done in a friendly manner.


Thank you,*@ Dharma*.   I believe you're sayin' it as it is and what you have said is great advice.  I need some starch in my bones to call H.  Irrespective of what I've bought there over the years I feel a little intimidated dealing with this situation.   


Joannadyne said:


> Six weeks for a transfer?? That’s a ridiculously long wait, eagle. I think you’ve been more than patient. Geez, Louise, that’s enough time to mine the metal, cast it, polish it and hand deliver it via pony express! Personally, I am rooting for you to go on rampage at the store. Or at least talk to the manager to ask what’s the holdup because, yes, they did drop the ball on you, and you have every right to be upset.


Thank you *@Joannadyne*!   OMG you are great! Ain't no one ever gonna mess with you!  (Or with me when you give me such great advice ).  Love the bit about mining the metal, casting, it, and so forth.  I bet the SA will be on a day off, needing the time to rest up from holiday demands!  So, yes, I could wind up talking to the manager.  (Hope she answers the phone).


Moirai said:


> Hi eagle, sorry to hear that you're having problems with your order. I can't understand why customer service is so lacking when a customer wants to make a purchase. My suggestion is to call your SA when your store opens and ask if the rings will be arriving soon. If not, mention if it would be better to order online so you don't have to wait further. You will then get an idea of your SA's thought process. I think you have given them plenty of time to get your request fulfilled. When I was in Vegas, my SA was more than willing to transfer in the Iris scarf, otherwise risk losing my sale to the store located down the street.


*@Moirai*, you got the Iris scarf sent to your boutique!  What a model for us all you are!
 When I was at the old Tysons Va store, we were supposed to prepay for the scarf to get it sent in.  I got one scarf (a 90) sent in w/o prepaying and then had the nerve not to buy it.  It was that French country style embroidery scarf, I think one has been on ebay recently.  I was on a golden brown kick but it was too subdued for my taste, even tho it had the right shade of brown.  I never asked for another scarf to be sent in again.  
To be contined . . . (need time to take a few bites of jerk chicken and rice. )


----------



## prepster

scarf1 said:


> @Joannadyne -  I know you said all your clothes fit below, but I had another idea that might be useful if your sweater drawer is crowded..
> see how this woman hangs her sweaters... could work for top shelf
> 
> https://unefemme.net/2016/01/how-to-hang-sweaters.html



That’s clever.


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you for your comments, Nicole.  I probably should have mentioned that I started waiting for a sweater to go on sale that would be great with my NDOP color of choice, I called the SA and said, hold NDOP.   He mentioned he then would have 3 HS on hold for me.  (all 90s).   I felt bad about that a week later sent DH to the store with my card to get the NDOP.  (DH likes buying H that he himself doesn't have to pay for.   )
> Well, the NDOP was gone.  It's not at all clear that it had ever been put on hold.   It had to be ordered by the store from another store.
> 
> The SA mentioned during the interaction with DH that he had to order a couple of rings for me.   Like he was remembering that he had to do that.   But two weeks had already gone by since I last saw him (in Nov). and the rings hadn't yet been ordered.  What was he waiting for?   So it's January and where are they?
> 
> This is not good service.   If he can't cope with customer requests then he'll never be a great H sales person.



I’m betting there are other SAs who would love to work with you.


----------



## prepster

Joannadyne said:


> Thanks, dharma! Yes, I understand completely about the “easy” move! One thing I got hung up on was making sure new place was scoured clean, that cabinets were fitted with contact paper, etc., before setting anything in its place, and then things bottlenecked. In the last day or so, DH and I were more like, “just get it all in the new place!” and shoved things into boxes and piled them up. Now we’re unpiling and cleaning at a comfier pace. But it’s exhausting. I still haven’t purchased a couch yet, though I’ve spent countless hours on the web and out shopping for one. All of the ready made colorS are either too light or too dark! On the 25th, we had family over and we all had to sit on camp chairs.



It sounds so exciting moving and getting settled.  So are you Konmari-ing as you do it?  I just started reading her book, but I must be the last person in America.


----------



## prepster

MSO13 said:


> Hi Eagle,
> Sorry to hear the issue with H, they are not doing transfers or shipping between the holidays. I ordered some china and they said it would take 2 weeks to arrive, I think it’s coming from another store and I paid in advance for it. I’m not in a rush so I didn’t mind.
> 
> I think your store is know for being customer service challenged so I would probably just order the sizes you want from the web and return what doesn’t work. You get a full refund, though they can be a little slow. You can always return to the store for them to send if you’d like to be cheeky. Good luck!



Ha!  That’s a great idea.


----------



## prepster

Joannadyne said:


> Sounds like the no-transfer-between-holidays thing is a pretty well known policy and, if that’s the case, the SA should’ve communicated that to poor eagle. I gotta say, I like your suggestion to order all the sizes and return what doesn’t work to the store, reminds me a bit of Pretty Woman.



It is brilliant, except returning on line she gets refunded, returning in-store she’d end up with store credits.    Aargh.  Frustrating.  I had to laugh though, at the idea of going on a rampage in H.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I’m so sorry that you’ve experienced that.    As much importance as they place upon jewelry sales at H, I would think they would be jumping up and down to help you find the pieces you want.  Can you try working with another SA or is this the most convenient store?  I agree, politely ask them how they prefer you proceed.  Do they think they can help, or would they rather have you contact customer service or do they feel you might have more luck at another store.


These are all excellent and wise suggestions, thank you *@prepster.  *My SA is good with bangles that are in the drawers but squirmed at the thought of transferring in a Rouge Tomate CDC -- since only one store evidently had it.  The SA preferred to have me buy Rouge Vif CDC (I recall it was that color) that my boutique had.  That color did not go at all with carnelian, a ring I was trying to match.   I really wanted to see the Orange Poppy CDC, too.  
I was also interested in the silver ring that kicked off this discussion b/c I have a chaine d'ancre giante silver bracelet and thought i might wear it more if I had a matching ring.   So, you are quite right, Prepster, jewelry sales have what economists consider a "multiplier" effect -- one leads to more leads to more, etc. etc.  What a no-brainer for my SA.
*@nicole*, *@MSO13*, *@Pocketbook Pup*,  I didn't know that there were no transfers between the holidays.  (I used to know that but I forgot).  Talk about communication!!!!   Thank you all for reminding me.  You can believe I will never forget it.
I initially asked about the ring maybe around Veteran's Day.  Afterwards, the SA got in the right ring but got it in the petite main scale.  One look at me and it was obvious that I needed the GM version.   The bracelet itself is such a chunky thing that the PM ring just got lost on my hand.


----------



## klynneann

Joannadyne said:


> Good suggestion, and it would work for anyone but me! due to the nature of my legs, I do not wear skirts or shorts. The only skirts I have are all long. It’s ok, for now I am using it as a shelf, I haven’t quite gotten it all figured out yet. It’s just so nice to have OPTIONS.


Do you hang your pants, and if so do you fold them over the hanger or use a hanger with clips?  If you fold over, those would fit.  I also hang my CSGMs, 140 silks, and moussies since I don't have anywhere else to put them, and it's much easier to fold the moussies in half and then half again than to try to fold them back into a square/rectangle.

Ok, these are not actually hanging, they're laid out on my bed, but they're on the hangers so I think you can get the idea.


----------



## eagle1002us

MSO13 said:


> Hi Eagle,
> Sorry to hear the issue with H, they are not doing transfers or shipping between the holidays. I ordered some china and they said it would take 2 weeks to arrive, I think it’s coming from another store and I paid in advance for it. I’m not in a rush so I didn’t mind.
> 
> I think your store is know for being customer service challenged so I would probably just order the sizes you want from the web and return what doesn’t work. You get a full refund, though they can be a little slow. You can always return to the store for them to send if you’d like to be cheeky. Good luck!


Thank you very much *@MSO13*, I didn't realize that maybe they're customer challenged.   That boutique is seldom mentioned in the H thread.


----------



## momasaurus

MSO13 said:


> Who is procrastinating going out for NY eve by organizing closets and taking photos for you guys?
> Me!!!
> It’s so cold I do not want to put on nice clothes and walk 2 blocks, I am such a party animal I know.
> 
> But I’m really glad this project is done for New Year, today I completed my goal from last year and this project kicks off my 2018 goal. I made my daily activity goal with my Apple Watch for the entire year. I am on a 400 day streak. After I made the first few months, I just kept going. I did have to lower my goal on a few days that I was sick but I’ve averaged about twice the daily activity I got the year previously.
> 
> So my 2018 goals: don’t buy anything beyond basic necessity clothing and NO MORE LIP products of any kind (see below for why) I’m not a big resolution person but seeing my stuff clearly laid out, not hidden in boxes should help with sticking to it. I have a good pile of things to sell locally and a few designer things that will hopefully net me enough proceeds for a new scarf/shawl or two.
> 
> Regarding closets/organizing, we used Elfa products from Container Store for the two walk in closets. I put it together myself, it was very simple. They are certainly not fancy like custom closet cabinetry but custom was going to eat up too much budget and too much space. DH’s closet is still in progress, we were waiting for the annual sale which is on now to buy some of the more expensive drawer pieces for his closet. My closet’s flaw is that I didn’t include a full length hanging section. The Container Store guy talked me into 3 feet of double hang and 4 feet of 3/4 hanging but I actually own quite a few jumpsuits, overalls and maxi dresses. I wanted to do 2 feet of double hang and 1 ft of full and I might see how much it would cost to change it. The system is very easy to work with and easy to change. I also have too much shoe storage and I think the space above the shoes is wasted but besides hanging some art, I can’t think what to do with it. The mesh drawer units hold workout gear.
> 
> My accessories cabinets were a splurge, built into the attic dormers in the room we converted. I also have a built in dresser of drawers where I keep tees, sweaters, under things, hosiery and sleepwear. I don’t want to post photos of them but my architect worked on them with me and our cabinet guy made them. The interior of the bag cabinet is below. I found the process of working on the cabinets a lot like designing our kitchen, it was nice to have a planned place for everything to go. I have one more section of the bag cabinets empty as of now. DH is scared I’m going to fill it with more bags but I don’t think there’s any danger of that for now.
> 
> The only other thing that I don’t love is our bathroom vanity, again designed by architect/made by cabinet guy. We did all drawer units except for the two sink cabinets and I don’t love having all my products in drawers. I wish I had done at least one section of pull out shelves. It’s annoying because I store everything laying down in drawers and liquid items settle funny so it can be hard to get the product out. I would have never thought of it as an issue and it’s really a minor annoyance but it does bug me.
> 
> And as promised my ludicrous lip product collection which is in a desk I use as a vanity. The best formulas in there are the Pat McGrath lipsticks and the Chanel Rouge Coco Gloss. I’m done with my Invisalign in just another two months and I should wear lipstick every day for 2 years to use all of this.
> 
> Ok, off to finally put my party outfit on and deliver my potluck dessert. I suspect I’ll be home by 12:15!
> 
> Happy New Year all!
> 
> View attachment 3921165
> View attachment 3921166
> View attachment 3921167
> View attachment 3921168
> View attachment 3921169


400 day daily activity streak is awesome!!! Congratulations.  I hope I get to see you soon!
Love the closet pix!


----------



## Joannadyne

scarf1 said:


> @Joannadyne -  I know you said all your clothes fit below, but I had another idea that might be useful if your sweater drawer is crowded..
> see how this woman hangs her sweaters... could work for top shelf
> 
> https://unefemme.net/2016/01/how-to-hang-sweaters.html


Ooh, I kinda like this! I know I shouldn't hang my sweaters but I do, and wind up with those “nipples” on my shoulders. I think I would need velvety hangers or they’d slip off, though... Hmm, good closet fodder to think on, thanks!


----------



## Genie27

You could use try the satin hangers you already have, as those hang pretty high. For sweaters like shown above and silky blouses


----------



## Joannadyne

MSO13 said:


> Since you don’t need it for hanging stuff, there are these type of things from Container Store. Or since there’s a shelf you can put more shelves or linen boxes on it. I’m definitely an advocate for getting the scarves out of the boxes. But I wouldn’t buy the fancy short hangers since you don’t need it.
> View attachment 3921862
> View attachment 3921863



Alright, I am OFFICIALLY TOO EXCITED about closet organization. The sleeping Kondo in me has awakened from her monstrous slumber and is hungry for ALL THE CLOSET THINGS! 

But I will tame her for now - after all, I have yet to see weN84’s sure-to-be awesome closet full of silks.


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> I’m betting there are other SAs who would love to work with you.


----------



## Joannadyne

klynneann said:


> Do you hang your pants, and if so do you fold them over the hanger or use a hanger with clips?  If you fold over, those would fit.  I also hang my CSGMs, 140 silks, and moussies since I don't have anywhere else to put them, and it's much easier to fold the moussies in half and then half again than to try to fold them back into a square/rectangle.
> 
> Ok, these are not actually hanging, they're laid out on my bed, but they're on the hangers so I think you can get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 3921983
> View attachment 3921984
> View attachment 3921985
> View attachment 3921986


Excuse me, I had to wipe the drool from my face after seeing your collection.


----------



## Joannadyne

prepster said:


> It sounds so exciting moving and getting settled.  So are you Konmari-ing as you do it?  I just started reading her book, but I must be the last person in America.


Yes, the Kondo perched on my shoulder would shriek, “Anything sparking?!” And I’d flick her off but then wind up tossing whatever it was. So, while I think she’s a bit much, I gotta admit there’s a method in it.


----------



## klynneann

Joannadyne said:


> Excuse me, I had to wipe the drool from my face after seeing your collection.


Aw, thank you lol!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Oh Eagle, I didn’t realize there was a history of poor customer service with this SA and of not following through. In that case, I agree with our friends here who suggested other actions and certainly not waiting any longer (because you would likely be waiting forever).


Waiting forever feels like a pretty apt description.  Thank you Nicole.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you,*@ Dharma*.   I believe you're sayin' it as it is and what you have said is great advice.  I need some starch in my bones to call H.  Irrespective of what I've bought there over the years I feel a little intimidated dealing with this situation.
> 
> Thank you *@Joannadyne*!   OMG you are great! Ain't no one ever gonna mess with you!  (Or with me when you give me such great advice ).  Love the bit about mining the metal, casting, it, and so forth.  I bet the SA will be on a day off, needing the time to rest up from holiday demands!  So, yes, I could wind up talking to the manager.  (Hope she answers the phone).
> 
> *@Moirai*, you got the Iris scarf sent to your boutique!  What a model for us all you are!
> When I was at the old Tysons Va store, we were supposed to prepay for the scarf to get it sent in.  I got one scarf (a 90) sent in w/o prepaying and then had the nerve not to buy it.  It was that French country style embroidery scarf, I think one has been on ebay recently.  I was on a golden brown kick but it was too subdued for my taste, even tho it had the right shade of brown.  I never asked for another scarf to be sent in again.
> To be contined . . . (need time to take a few bites of jerk chicken and rice. )


Good luck, eagle. I hope you get your ring soon. My SA is awesome in transferring the scarf to the store without prepayment.


prepster said:


> It sounds so exciting moving and getting settled.  So are you Konmari-ing as you do it?  I just started reading her book, but I must be the last person in America.


No you're not the last, haha. 


klynneann said:


> Do you hang your pants, and if so do you fold them over the hanger or use a hanger with clips?  If you fold over, those would fit.  I also hang my CSGMs, 140 silks, and moussies since I don't have anywhere else to put them, and it's much easier to fold the moussies in half and then half again than to try to fold them back into a square/rectangle.
> 
> Ok, these are not actually hanging, they're laid out on my bed, but they're on the hangers so I think you can get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 3921983
> View attachment 3921984
> View attachment 3921985
> View attachment 3921986


Love your beautiful collection!


Joannadyne said:


> Ooh, I kinda like this! I know I shouldn't hang my sweaters but I do, and wind up with those “nipples” on my shoulders. I think I would need velvety hangers or they’d slip off, though... Hmm, good closet fodder to think on, thanks!





Genie27 said:


> You could use try the satin hangers you already have, as those hang pretty high. For sweaters like shown above and silky blouses


I use satin and velvet hangers for blouses, tops and jackets but fold sweaters and store in drawers to prevent stretching and those unsightly shoulder marks.


----------



## klynneann

Moirai said:


> Good luck, eagle. I hope you get your ring soon. My SA is awesome in transferring the scarf to the store without prepayment.
> 
> No you're not the last, haha.
> 
> Love your beautiful collection!
> 
> 
> 
> I use satin and velvet hangers for blouses, tops and jackets but fold sweaters and store in drawers to prevent stretching and those unsightly shoulder marks.


Thank you!

I fold sweaters also.  And I borrowed Marie Kondo's book, started to read it, and then quickly returned it to the library.  I found it exhausting lol!


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> It is brilliant, except returning on line she gets refunded, returning in-store she’d end up with store credits.    Aargh.  Frustrating.  I had to laugh though, at the idea of going on a rampage in H.


I laughed too at the idea of a rampage.   As an aside, as a person who has bought a boatload of H over the years,  -- called a "wonderful customer" by the mgr at the point where I got offered some bags (and I hadn't even hinted that I wanted a bag) -- that I just feel it's a bit much that a brand like H requires me to plunk down $350-$400 to see a scarf in another cw.   Other brands/stores transfer stuff for their good customers.


----------



## Moirai

klynneann said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I fold sweaters also.  And I borrowed Marie Kondo's book, started to read it, and then quickly returned it to the library.  I found it exhausting lol!


I have no interest in reading the book but I'm curious what you didn't like about it.


----------



## klynneann

Moirai said:


> I have no interest in reading the book but I'm curious what you didn't like about it.


You know, it was over a year ago so I don't remember exactly.  I think I might have found it overwhelming, and maybe a tad bit condescending, though both responses might just have been defensive reactions since I know I have more than I need.  As I think about it more, it occurs to me that it also requires quite the commitment, and I have some commitment issues.


----------



## Joannadyne

eagle1002us said:


> I laughed too at the idea of a rampage.   As an aside, as a person who has bought a boatload of H over the years,  -- called a "wonderful customer" by the mgr at the point where I got offered some bags (and I hadn't even hinted that I wanted a bag) -- that I just feel it's a bit much that a brand like H requires me to plunk down $350-$400 to see a scarf in another cw.   Other brands/stores transfer stuff for their good customers.



It sounds to me as if your SA has become too complacent, taking your patronage for granted. Back in another life, when I was young and in sales/customer service, I would be guilty of this. I would think, “So-and-so is so nice, they won’t mind if I take care of their request after I finish tending to this other customer.” You do this often enough and your level of service starts to slide, and then you jeopardize losing clients, just like your situation, eagle. I think a chat with the manager would be the best solution - to ask if you can get another SA to help you.


----------



## Moirai

klynneann said:


> You know, it was over a year ago so I don't remember exactly.  I think I might have found it overwhelming, and maybe a tad bit condescending, though both responses might just have been defensive reactions since I know I have more than I need.  As I think about it more, it occurs to me that it also requires quite the commitment, and I have some commitment issues.


Thanks for your response. It's always interesting to hear both sides. I'm fairly certain I will find the book annoying


----------



## Joannadyne

prepster said:


> It is brilliant, except returning on line she gets refunded, returning in-store she’d end up with store credits.    Aargh.  Frustrating.  I had to laugh though, at the idea of going on a rampage in H.


Oh, man, I didn’t know you’d get credit for returning online purchases in store. Dang it, H! Can’t you just let us win for once??? We all want to be Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman! Just once!


----------



## MSO13

Joannadyne said:


> Oh, man, I didn’t know you’d get credit for returning online purchases in store. Dang it, H! Can’t you just let us win for once??? We all want to be Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman! Just once!



Not if they are returned by the store to the website, I’ve dropped off stuff and they send it to H.com on my behalf as a courtesy and I get the refund. If you don’t tell them to return to the webstore then I believe it’s store credit.


----------



## Joannadyne

MSO13 said:


> Not if they are returned by the store to the website, I’ve dropped off stuff and they send it to H.com on my behalf as a courtesy and I get the refund. If you don’t tell them to return to the webstore then I believe it’s store credit.



You just made me feel like Pretty Woman, but not Julia Roberts, more like:


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> It sounds to me as if your SA has become too complacent, taking your patronage for granted. Back in another life, when I was young and in sales/customer service, I would be guilty of this. I would think, “So-and-so is so nice, they won’t mind if I take care of their request after I finish tending to this other customer.” You do this often enough and your level of service starts to slide, and then you jeopardize losing clients, just like your situation, eagle. I think a chat with the manager would be the best solution - to ask if you can get another SA to help you.


You are very insightful, *@Joannadyne*.    At first I came in February after not having been in the boutique since the previous summer.  I did buy a  couple of things on-line, too.  Since I liked both FW and SS 2017 scarves and I'd been on ban island easily a year or two, I felt ok with showing up fairly frequently starting mid-year.   And got some bangles, a bunch of scarves, yada, yada, yada.  And  I also thought about what I might like to see/get, like that silver ring, and oh, what the heck, some CDCs in nice colors.   
Wow.   I hadn't thought the SA might take me for granted, i.e., if I don't buy this, I'll buy that instead.   I guess I thought the SAs would be so hungry to make their "quota" or the store "quota" that they'd pretty much always follow thru unless I was demanding a B or K.  (which I'm not).  

I sure hope there are a couple of silver rings waiting for me or en route.    
Very glad you posted this, Joannadyne.  Very glad.


----------



## Meta

@Joannadyne @Cordeliere Here's a pic of 90 silks on hangers. I use the velvet non-slip hangers that are meant for trousers. I can fit 8 on each hanger. Sorry there's not much natural light in my closet and it's been raining or cloudy here.

I have my mousselines on a separate hanger with my other non-H silks. The other smaller formats are in their boxes as I only have very little 70s and gavroche (3 in each format). The CSGMs I have are folded and kept in the dresser.


----------



## momasaurus




----------



## cafecreme15

Joannadyne said:


> Ooh, I kinda like this! I know I shouldn't hang my sweaters but I do, and wind up with those “nipples” on my shoulders. I think I would need velvety hangers or they’d slip off, though... Hmm, good closet fodder to think on, thanks!



I have the same problem with the nipple shoulders on my sweaters! But I don’t like to fold them because then I can’t really see what I have.


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3922207


The best. Ever. 
I am so over this book and I’ve never even read it.


----------



## dharma

cafecreme15 said:


> I have the same problem with the nipple shoulders on my sweaters! But I don’t like to fold them because then I can’t really see what I have.


Knits and bias cut fabrics should never be hung on hangers. Not only will you distort the shoulders but the gravity stretches the garments lengthwise. You can fold them over a pant hanger but the best is folded flat.


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3922207


Lol!


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> It sounds so exciting moving and getting settled.  So are you Konmari-ing as you do it?  I just started reading her book, but I must be the last person in America.



Next to last.


----------



## Cookiefiend

@Joannadyne and @Cordeliere - I found this in an older thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/storing-scarves.258667/page-2
Some pictures of hanging scarves. I would never leave my closet if I did this… I'd just stand there and pet them.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> @Joannadyne and @Cordeliere - I found this in an older thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/storing-scarves.258667/page-2
> Some pictures of hanging scarves. I would never leave my closet if I did this… I'd just stand there and pet them.



I am totally stoked to do this.  Tried it as a test last night with hangers made for trousers that are open on one side.   Can't wait to get more hangers.  They are back-ordered and not available for a few weeks.  boo hoo  Will post a pic when I get this done.


----------



## cafecreme15

dharma said:


> Knits and bias cut fabrics should never be hung on hangers. Not only will you distort the shoulders but the gravity stretches the garments lengthwise. You can fold them over a pant hanger but the best is folded flat.



I’ll probably do something like this when I move later this year, but my closet now doesn’t even have even shelving to fold flat, unfortunately. My more precious sweaters I hang on very padded hangers or fold over a pants hanger, like you said!


----------



## katekluet

This discussion has me  moving forward on a much needed project to get new closet fittings....the bargain one we put in many years ago is falling apart....it’s a challenge to figure out how to design all the storage....planning to store scarves in shallow drawers out  of their boxes, easier to use and so pretty to see.


----------



## dharma

cafecreme15 said:


> I’ll probably do something like this when I move later this year, but my closet now doesn’t even have even shelving to fold flat, unfortunately. My more precious sweaters I hang on very padded hangers or fold over a pants hanger, like you said!


Totally get it. Closet space is such a luxury! At least fold them into a moth proof bin when the season is over and save the shoulders until you move. You’ll be very happy that your sweaters will last longer,  especially that pretty new cashmere cardigan!


----------



## Genie27

What do you ladies do for sweater dresses? Mine are short sleeved and I’ve been hanging them on sturdy wide shouldered hangers so no dimples, but I have noticed them getting a bit long. Maybe I could fold them in half over those open ended pant hangers? Not sure I have the space for deep dresser drawers.


----------



## Meta

@Genie27 I fold mine and keep them in the same drawer as my sweaters. That said, I don't have that many, only 2.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> What do you ladies do for sweater dresses? Mine are short sleeved and I’ve been hanging them on sturdy wide shouldered hangers so no dimples, but I have noticed them getting a bit long. Maybe I could fold them in half over those open ended pant hangers? Not sure I have the space for deep dresser drawers.


Like wen, I fold knit dresses and long cardigans and store in drawers. Otherwise, your idea of folding half wise when hanging would help with the stretching issue. Can you store in boxes on top shelves or under bed during off season?


----------



## prepster

MSO13 said:


> Not if they are returned by the store to the website, I’ve dropped off stuff and they send it to H.com on my behalf as a courtesy and I get the refund. If you don’t tell them to return to the webstore then I believe it’s store credit.


  Oh interesting!  I've never tried that.  But, I'm not sure I'd want to do that to my SA, whom I like.  He probably wouldn't care, but I'd feel sheepish.  Although I imagine it could be effective when an SA isn't providing great service.



weN84 said:


> @Joannadyne @Cordeliere Here's a pic of 90 silks on hangers. I use the velvet non-slip hangers that are meant for trousers. I can fit 8 on each hanger. Sorry there's not much natural light in my closet and it's been raining or cloudy here.
> 
> I have my mousselines on a separate hanger with my other non-H silks. The other smaller formats are in their boxes as I only have very little 70s and gavroche (3 in each format). The CSGMs I have are folded and kept in the dresser.
> View attachment 3922151



How pretty!  I do the same thing, and hang my CSGMs too.  I love that I can see everything.



momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3922207



Lolol!


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> Next to last.



What I do like so far is that she admits to going a little crazy getting rid of things as a teenager, and discovered that constantly eliminating what she didn't need was exhausting and unsatisfying and made her feel unsettled.  She says that she realized that what she actually wanted was to live a life filled with only things that she really loves, wants, needs and uses.  That's a journey I've been on now since reading "Living a Beautiful Life," by Alexandra Stoddard, and it is definitely a mental adjustment.  Maybe it's that growing sense of now or never, but I started to think somewhat the same thing--what if.... _everything_ in my life was beautiful and useful?  And why not?  Why should it not be?  What if everything my eye fell upon was beautiful, and what if everything I put on my body made me look beautiful and feel elegant?  What if everything I touch, from my measuring spoons to my trashcans to my dishtowels was pleasing to use?  How would that effect/change/enhance how I move through life?  It's been something I've grown into over a number of years.  That's the part of Marie Kondo's book that I can relate to, although my approach has been somewhat different.



Genie27 said:


> What do you ladies do for sweater dresses? Mine are short sleeved and I’ve been hanging them on sturdy wide shouldered hangers so no dimples, but I have noticed them getting a bit long. Maybe I could fold them in half over those open ended pant hangers? Not sure I have the space for deep dresser drawers.



I fold mine over hangers but do occasionally flip them, adjusting so they don't hang the same way all of the time.


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> --what if.... _everything_ in my life was beautiful and useful?  And why not?  Why should it not be?  What if everything my eye fell upon was beautiful, and what if everything I put on my body made me look beautiful and feel elegant?



This is inspirational.

The last few days I have been thinking about something you said a while back about not wanting to have clothes that were a monument to who you used to be.  Most everything in my life is beautiful but not useful.   I am doing another pass through my closet and looking at the things I know I will never wear.   They are a monument to who I used to be.   I agree with Mrs O also about if things bring you pleasure and you have the space, why not keep them.   I also agree with Mrs. O  about wanting to find them a new home.   I finally came done on the side of wanting everything in my closet to be wearable.  

I thought about taking pictures of a few and posting them as a way of saying good bye.   Instead let me do some word pictures.

1.   A very cool, tapered, streamlined Levi denim jacket that I purchased in college in the 1970s.  It is so cool but I will never be that reed thin again.

2.  A plain cream white sheath dress with short sleeves that a covered with pearls.  I am 6  ft tall with broad shoulders and have been a 14 most of my life to accommodate my rib cage.   This dress is a size 12.  I bought it at Marshall's for $12 to wear to a grad school friend's wedding in the late nineties.   I cut back on eating until I could get into this dress and I felt fabulous at the wedding.   It was the thinnest i have ever been in my adult life.   And this dress is the most elegance a person can buy for $12.

3.  A soft, lovely brown lambskin jacket my mother game me that I never wore because mostly I don't do brown.

4.  An  Arrogant Bastard (beer brand) that says "You Are Not Worthy".   I bought it at a time that I hung out on an internet forum devoted to the E34 BMW.  This forum had about 150 participants and 149 of them were male, so it was just me and the guys.  I learned a lot about being tough from my participation there.   I have a mint 1990 BMW 535 that was totally tricked out and my car was the envy of the forum (I was the only one with a decent job).   I used to joke that there was only one mechanic in SoCal who was worthy to work on my car (former mechanic for BMW racing team).  So one year I wore my "You Are Not Worthy" tee shirt to Bimmerfest where I met up with some of my online friends.  That tee shirt has mystical powers.  I makes the strongest men crumple.

What I decided is I have the memories of these items, and don't need to keep the real item to have the memory.    I think honoring them does help me let go.  Thanks to all for tolerating my verbose posts.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> This is inspirational.
> 
> The last few days I have been thinking about something you said a while back about not wanting to have clothes that were a monument to who you used to be.  Most everything in my life is beautiful but not useful.   I am doing another pass through my closet and looking at the things I know I will never wear.   They are a monument to who I used to be.   I agree with Mrs O also about if things bring you pleasure and you have the space, why not keep them.   I also agree with Mrs. O  about wanting to find them a new home.   I finally came done on the side of wanting everything in my closet to be wearable.
> 
> I thought about taking pictures of a few and posting them as a way of saying good bye.   Instead let me do some word pictures.
> 
> 1.   A very cool, tapered, streamlined Levi denim jacket that I purchased in college in the 1970s.  It is so cool but I will never be that reed thin again.
> 
> 2.  A plain cream white sheath dress with short sleeves that a covered with pearls.  I am 6  ft tall with broad shoulders and have been a 14 most of my life to accommodate my rib cage.   This dress is a size 12.  I bought it at Marshall's for $12 to wear to a grad school friend's wedding in the late nineties.   I cut back on eating until I could get into this dress and I felt fabulous at the wedding.   It was the thinnest i have ever been in my adult life.   And this dress is the most elegance a person can buy for $12.
> 
> 3.  A soft, lovely brown lambskin jacket my mother game me that I never wore because mostly I don't do brown.
> 
> 4.  An  Arrogant Bastard (beer brand) that says "You Are Not Worthy".   I bought it at a time that I hung out on an internet forum devoted to the E34 BMW.  This forum had about 150 participants and 149 of them were male, so it was just me and the guys.  I learned a lot about being tough from my participation there.   I have a mint 1990 BMW 535 that was totally tricked out and my car was the envy of the forum (I was the only one with a decent job).   I used to joke that there was only one mechanic in SoCal who was worthy to work on my car (former mechanic for BMW racing team).  So one year I wore my "You Are Not Worthy" tee shirt to Bimmerfest where I met up with some of my online friends.  That tee shirt has mystical powers.  I makes the strongest men crumple.
> 
> What I decided is I have the memories of these items, and don't need to keep the real item to have the memory.    I think honoring them does help me let go.  Thanks to all for tolerating my verbose posts.


Take a photo of each item. Keep the photos,


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> This is inspirational.
> 
> The last few days I have been thinking about something you said a while back about not wanting to have clothes that were a monument to who you used to be.  Most everything in my life is beautiful but not useful.   I am doing another pass through my closet and looking at the things I know I will never wear.   They are a monument to who I used to be.   I agree with Mrs O also about if things bring you pleasure and you have the space, why not keep them.   I also agree with Mrs. O  about wanting to find them a new home.   I finally came done on the side of wanting everything in my closet to be wearable.
> 
> I thought about taking pictures of a few and posting them as a way of saying good bye.   Instead let me do some word pictures.
> 
> 1.   A very cool, tapered, streamlined Levi denim jacket that I purchased in college in the 1970s.  It is so cool but I will never be that reed thin again.
> 
> 2.  A plain cream white sheath dress with short sleeves that a covered with pearls.  I am 6  ft tall with broad shoulders and have been a 14 most of my life to accommodate my rib cage.   This dress is a size 12.  I bought it at Marshall's for $12 to wear to a grad school friend's wedding in the late nineties.   I cut back on eating until I could get into this dress and I felt fabulous at the wedding.   It was the thinnest i have ever been in my adult life.   And this dress is the most elegance a person can buy for $12.
> 
> 3.  A soft, lovely brown lambskin jacket my mother game me that I never wore because mostly I don't do brown.
> 
> 4.  An  Arrogant Bastard (beer brand) that says "You Are Not Worthy".   I bought it at a time that I hung out on an internet forum devoted to the E34 BMW.  This forum had about 150 participants and 149 of them were male, so it was just me and the guys.  I learned a lot about being tough from my participation there.   I have a mint 1990 BMW 535 that was totally tricked out and my car was the envy of the forum (I was the only one with a decent job).   I used to joke that there was only one mechanic in SoCal who was worthy to work on my car (former mechanic for BMW racing team).  So one year I wore my "You Are Not Worthy" tee shirt to Bimmerfest where I met up with some of my online friends.  That tee shirt has mystical powers.  I makes the strongest men crumple.
> 
> What I decided is I have the memories of these items, and don't need to keep the real item to have the memory.    I think honoring them does help me let go.  Thanks to all for tolerating my verbose posts.



Beautifully worded and yes, inspirational, Cordie. I can envision you in each of these items and feel how special each memory is to you. I also admire @prepster ’s sentiments - I would love to be surrounded only by beautiful things and think that’s wonderfully aspirational. So ultimately, I agree with the underlying message of Kondo’s credo. (I just cannot help rolling my eyes at her delivery, but that’s a beef I don’t need to rehash.) I can see many items in my closet that I should get rid of, and I know I will eventually, but since I have the room, i don’t feel the urgency to purge just yet. There are certain items that I’ll never let go of, though, just precisely because they are artifacts of my past. One is a worn out t-shirt with a now-faded gold “K” emblazoned on it. It was a souvenir from the  American tour of the Kirov Ballet back in 1988 or 89. I was 13 or so and starved for the performing arts. During a summer visit to relatives in Northern California, my aunt, who was only 7 years older than me, saved up to surprise me with tickets. I now look back and am even more touched at her generous gift - she was just 20 at the time and most likely working at a low paying job. The tickets were expensive. It was a schlep to the War Memorial Opera House and she arranged for friends to drive us up there, hang around the city during the show then take us home. I had the most magical evening, though I confess I don’t remember much of the ballet itself. What I do remember is feeling awestruck by the glorious rococo-ness of the opera house, the wonderful feeling of being enveloped by Beauty and the marvel of being a part of it. I was fairly quivering with joy. Most of all, I remember feeling loved and understood. My aunt was more like an older sister to me. She was my first teacher and confidante - we lived with her until I was 5; she taught me my ABCs. That night, she bought me the t-shirt as we left the performance and I wore it constantly throughout middle and part of high school. I cherish it (although I don’t quite know precisely where it is in my dresser, haha.) because it’s a tangible reminder of that precious memory; she wound up passing away in a horrific car crash 6 years later. I’ll have to go dig it up for a good cry...


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> This is inspirational.
> 
> The last few days I have been thinking about something you said a while back about not wanting to have clothes that were a monument to who you used to be.  Most everything in my life is beautiful but not useful.   I am doing another pass through my closet and looking at the things I know I will never wear.   They are a monument to who I used to be.   I agree with Mrs O also about if things bring you pleasure and you have the space, why not keep them.   I also agree with Mrs. O  about wanting to find them a new home.   I finally came done on the side of wanting everything in my closet to be wearable.
> 
> I thought about taking pictures of a few and posting them as a way of saying good bye.   Instead let me do some word pictures.
> 
> 1.   A very cool, tapered, streamlined Levi denim jacket that I purchased in college in the 1970s.  It is so cool but I will never be that reed thin again.
> 
> 2.  A plain cream white sheath dress with short sleeves that a covered with pearls.  I am 6  ft tall with broad shoulders and have been a 14 most of my life to accommodate my rib cage.   This dress is a size 12.  I bought it at Marshall's for $12 to wear to a grad school friend's wedding in the late nineties.   I cut back on eating until I could get into this dress and I felt fabulous at the wedding.   It was the thinnest i have ever been in my adult life.   And this dress is the most elegance a person can buy for $12.
> 
> 3.  A soft, lovely brown lambskin jacket my mother game me that I never wore because mostly I don't do brown.
> 
> 4.  An  Arrogant Bastard (beer brand) that says "You Are Not Worthy".   I bought it at a time that I hung out on an internet forum devoted to the E34 BMW.  This forum had about 150 participants and 149 of them were male, so it was just me and the guys.  I learned a lot about being tough from my participation there.   I have a mint 1990 BMW 535 that was totally tricked out and my car was the envy of the forum (I was the only one with a decent job).   I used to joke that there was only one mechanic in SoCal who was worthy to work on my car (former mechanic for BMW racing team).  So one year I wore my "You Are Not Worthy" tee shirt to Bimmerfest where I met up with some of my online friends.  That tee shirt has mystical powers.  I makes the strongest men crumple.
> 
> What I decided is I have the memories of these items, and don't need to keep the real item to have the memory.    I think honoring them does help me let go.  Thanks to all for tolerating my verbose posts.



Omg - you might be my long lost twin sister!  
I personally would keep the t-shirt - who doesn’t need a shirt with mystical powers?


----------



## Moirai

I second keeping the t-shirt, Cordie. I still have a few t-shirts from eons ago like one from college that was designed by my dorm floor mates and one of Speed Racer


----------



## prepster

Cordeliere said:


> This is inspirational.
> 
> The last few days I have been thinking about something you said a while back about not wanting to have clothes that were a monument to who you used to be.  Most everything in my life is beautiful but not useful.   I am doing another pass through my closet and looking at the things I know I will never wear.   They are a monument to who I used to be.   I agree with Mrs O also about if things bring you pleasure and you have the space, why not keep them.   I also agree with Mrs. O  about wanting to find them a new home.   I finally came done on the side of wanting everything in my closet to be wearable.
> 
> I thought about taking pictures of a few and posting them as a way of saying good bye.   Instead let me do some word pictures.
> 
> 1.   A very cool, tapered, streamlined Levi denim jacket that I purchased in college in the 1970s.  It is so cool but I will never be that reed thin again.
> 
> 2.  A plain cream white sheath dress with short sleeves that a covered with pearls.  I am 6  ft tall with broad shoulders and have been a 14 most of my life to accommodate my rib cage.   This dress is a size 12.  I bought it at Marshall's for $12 to wear to a grad school friend's wedding in the late nineties.   I cut back on eating until I could get into this dress and I felt fabulous at the wedding.   It was the thinnest i have ever been in my adult life.   And this dress is the most elegance a person can buy for $12.
> 
> 3.  A soft, lovely brown lambskin jacket my mother game me that I never wore because mostly I don't do brown.
> 
> 4.  An  Arrogant Bastard (beer brand) that says "You Are Not Worthy".   I bought it at a time that I hung out on an internet forum devoted to the E34 BMW.  This forum had about 150 participants and 149 of them were male, so it was just me and the guys.  I learned a lot about being tough from my participation there.   I have a mint 1990 BMW 535 that was totally tricked out and my car was the envy of the forum (I was the only one with a decent job).   I used to joke that there was only one mechanic in SoCal who was worthy to work on my car (former mechanic for BMW racing team).  So one year I wore my "You Are Not Worthy" tee shirt to Bimmerfest where I met up with some of my online friends.  That tee shirt has mystical powers.  I makes the strongest men crumple.
> 
> What I decided is I have the memories of these items, and don't need to keep the real item to have the memory.    I think honoring them does help me let go.  Thanks to all for tolerating my verbose posts.



Love your clothes stories.  Your thoughts are very interesting.  I suspect that is what Ms. Kondo is getting at—the idea of our active participation in choosing—as in, I will have this and this and not that.  Not to impress anyone, but because something, be it a pencil cup, or a handbag, pleases you.  She says, “sparks joy.”  I think her point is to choose your surroundings and wardrobe as a form of self-expression, and exuberance, rather than being on auto-pilot.  Being interested in design, I think that when we think a building or painting or sweater or fork can’t have such a profound effect, (allowing for differences in taste) maybe we’re setting the design bar too low.  

You also bring up a good point about staying vibrant and growing.  Making room for change and new choices and not allowing our houses or wardrobes to become museums.  When my closet (or house) gets too full of things that used to be me, I get the same feeling that I do when touring a grand house that no one lives in anymore.


----------



## prepster

What about framing your tee and hanging it in your dressing room/closet?  A friend of mine did that with an old Rolling Stones tee, and it turned out great.


----------



## prepster

Joannadyne said:


> Beautifully worded and yes, inspirational, Cordie. I can envision you in each of these items and feel how special each memory is to you. I also admire @prepster ’s sentiments - I would love to be surrounded only by beautiful things and think that’s wonderfully aspirational. So ultimately, I agree with the underlying message of Kondo’s credo. (I just cannot help rolling my eyes at her delivery, but that’s a beef I don’t need to rehash.) I can see many items in my closet that I should get rid of, and I know I will eventually, but since I have the room, i don’t feel the urgency to purge just yet. There are certain items that I’ll never let go of, though, just precisely because they are artifacts of my past. One is a worn out t-shirt with a now-faded gold “K” emblazoned on it. It was a souvenir from the  American tour of the Kirov Ballet back in 1988 or 89. I was 13 or so and starved for the performing arts. During a summer visit to relatives in Northern California, my aunt, who was only 7 years older than me, saved up to surprise me with tickets. I now look back and am even more touched at her generous gift - she was just 20 at the time and most likely working at a low paying job. The tickets were expensive. It was a schlep to the War Memorial Opera House and she arranged for friends to drive us up there, hang around the city during the show then take us home. I had the most magical evening, though I confess I don’t remember much of the ballet itself. What I do remember is feeling awestruck by the glorious rococo-ness of the opera house, the wonderful feeling of being enveloped by Beauty and the marvel of being a part of it. I was fairly quivering with joy. Most of all, I remember feeling loved and understood. My aunt was more like an older sister to me. She was my first teacher and confidante - we lived with her until I was 5; she taught me my ABCs. That night, she bought me the t-shirt as we left the performance and I wore it constantly throughout middle and part of high school. I cherish it (although I don’t quite know precisely where it is in my dresser, haha.) because it’s a tangible reminder of that precious memory; she wound up passing away in a horrific car crash 6 years later. I’ll have to go dig it up for a good cry...



Love that!


----------



## Joannadyne

prepster said:


> Love your clothes stories.  Your thoughts are very interesting.  I suspect that is what Ms. Kondo is getting at—the idea of our active participation in choosing—as in, I will have this and this and not that.  Not to impress anyone, but because something, be it a pencil cup, or a handbag, pleases you.  She says, “sparks joy.”  I think her point is to choose your surroundings and wardrobe as a form of self-expression, and exuberance, rather than being on auto-pilot.  Being interested in design, I think that when we think a building or painting or sweater or fork can’t have such a profound effect, (allowing for differences in taste) maybe we’re setting the bar too low.  You bring up a good point about staying vibrant and growing.  Making room for change and new choices and not allowing our houses or wardrobes to become museums.  When my closet (or house) gets too full of things that used to be me, I get the same feeling that I do when touring a grand house that no one lives in anymore.


Can you please just rewrite her book, dear @prepster ?? Because your sentiments hit the exact right, earnest tone without any of the “performance” Kondo puts into it. I’d take your kind of inspiration any day.  Be sure to quote @MSO13 @Cordeliere liberally and you’d have a bestseller sure to drive Kondo into the hills!


----------



## Cordeliere

prepster said:


> What about framing your tee and hanging it in your dressing room/closet?  A friend of mine did that with an old Rolling Stones tee, and it turned out great.



I thought of that and rejected the idea as everything in that room is pastel and the tee shirt would seem harsh.   But we have a pool table room that desperately needs some art.   Its cheekiness would fit right in.    Part of me sighs at adding something to my to do list,  but it is worth it.   I hope it doesn't freak DH too much.

edit:  Checked with DH and he is thumbs up.


----------



## Joannadyne

Aw, man, I can’t find the t-shirt!  I am halfway between laughing from the irony and crying from sadness at the thought that I’ve lost it somehow. I’m sure it’ll turn up somewhere ...


----------



## klynneann

Joannadyne said:


> Aw, man, I can’t find the t-shirt!  I am halfway between laughing from the irony and crying from sadness at the thought that I’ve lost it somehow. I’m sure it’ll turn up somewhere ...


You just moved!  Stuff must be all over - I'm sure you'll find it in a box somewhere.


----------



## Joannadyne

klynneann said:


> You just moved!  Stuff must be all over - I'm sure you'll find it in a box somewhere.


Thanks, dear! I know you’re right - it’ll turn up somewhere.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Aw, man, I can’t find the t-shirt!  I am halfway between laughing from the irony and crying from sadness at the thought that I’ve lost it somehow. I’m sure it’ll turn up somewhere ...



It went on vacation with your boots.   Just catching a later train back.


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> It went on vacation with your boots.   Just catching a later train back.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> This is inspirational.
> 
> The last few days I have been thinking about something you said a while back about not wanting to have clothes that were a monument to who you used to be.  Most everything in my life is beautiful but not useful.   I am doing another pass through my closet and looking at the things I know I will never wear.   They are a monument to who I used to be.   I agree with Mrs O also about if things bring you pleasure and you have the space, why not keep them.   I also agree with Mrs. O  about wanting to find them a new home.   I finally came done on the side of wanting everything in my closet to be wearable.
> 
> I thought about taking pictures of a few and posting them as a way of saying good bye.   Instead let me do some word pictures.
> 
> 1.   A very cool, tapered, streamlined Levi denim jacket that I purchased in college in the 1970s.  It is so cool but I will never be that reed thin again.
> 
> 2.  A plain cream white sheath dress with short sleeves that a covered with pearls.  I am 6  ft tall with broad shoulders and have been a 14 most of my life to accommodate my rib cage.   This dress is a size 12.  I bought it at Marshall's for $12 to wear to a grad school friend's wedding in the late nineties.   I cut back on eating until I could get into this dress and I felt fabulous at the wedding.   It was the thinnest i have ever been in my adult life.   And this dress is the most elegance a person can buy for $12.
> 
> 3.  A soft, lovely brown lambskin jacket my mother game me that I never wore because mostly I don't do brown.
> 
> 4.  An  Arrogant Bastard (beer brand) that says "You Are Not Worthy".   I bought it at a time that I hung out on an internet forum devoted to the E34 BMW.  This forum had about 150 participants and 149 of them were male, so it was just me and the guys.  I learned a lot about being tough from my participation there.   I have a mint 1990 BMW 535 that was totally tricked out and my car was the envy of the forum (I was the only one with a decent job).   I used to joke that there was only one mechanic in SoCal who was worthy to work on my car (former mechanic for BMW racing team).  So one year I wore my "You Are Not Worthy" tee shirt to Bimmerfest where I met up with some of my online friends.  That tee shirt has mystical powers.  I makes the strongest men crumple.
> 
> What I decided is I have the memories of these items, and don't need to keep the real item to have the memory.    I think honoring them does help me let go.  Thanks to all for tolerating my verbose posts.


Cordy this is awesome! You have really brought these pieces of clothing to life, and created vivid pictures of these moments and who you were/are.
Are you sure you can't wear that brown jacket with one of your brightly colored shawls?
EDIT: Please frame and hang the t-shirt in the game room. Perfect!!!


----------



## prepster

Joannadyne said:


> Can you please just rewrite her book, dear @prepster ?? Because your sentiments hit the exact right, earnest tone without any of the “performance” Kondo puts into it. I’d take your kind of inspiration any day.  Be sure to quote @MSO13 @Cordeliere liberally and you’d have a bestseller sure to drive Kondo into the hills!



Lolol!  I think she’s just very passionate and uses colorful language.  I did learn this morning though that I’ve been disrespecting my socks.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Lolol!  I think she’s just very passionate and uses colorful language.  I did learn this morning though that I’ve been disrespecting my socks.


----------



## Genie27

Omg, I'm in trouble now....thanks to @petit oiseau I discovered the *need* to make a skirt. Found a couple of really nice patterns, and then...*dun, dun, dun* I discovered laceweight cashmere. I am dead.


----------



## gracekelly

Today I decided that it was time to throw out the "junk" clothes.  I have a whole rack of craptoid stuff I wear around the house.  I definitely would never get the June Cleaver Shirtwaist and Pearls award for home dressing.  Some of it was downright embarrassing.  Stains from cleaning supplies containing bleach, pants with holes.  Really BAD!  I have all these other things that I could wear around the house that are in good condition and are not on the list of leaving the house clothing.  I am going to force myself to wear them! 

Yesterday it was the time to go through things on the dressing table i.e. creams, lotions and potions that were almost finished, and samples of things that I know I will never try.  I need to go through old make-up as well.  It is time to throw out some old palettes that are not loved anymore.

Oh, and low-rise jeans?  Giving them away.  Never liked them and barely wore them.


----------



## klynneann

I went through my makeup and toiletries this weekend, too.  It felt so good to organize and throw away some old items.  It really helped to take stock, as I realized I should probably return a newly purchased 3-pack of Lancome eyeliners since I already have a fistful of eyeliners that I don't use enough!  My clothes should probably be next...


----------



## gracekelly

klynneann said:


> I went through my makeup and toiletries this weekend, too.  It felt so good to organize and throw away some old items.  It really helped to take stock, as I realized I should probably return a newly purchased 3-pack of Lancome eyeliners since I already have a fistful of eyeliners that I don't use enough!  My clothes should probably be next...


I should have done this before taking my last trip.  I bought a Dior eye shadow palette at the Duty Free that is  practically identical to the Chanel 2016 Holiday palette.  Color me dumb on that move since I can't return it.   I don't know whether this is the result of having too much or old age or a combo of the two!


----------



## klynneann

gracekelly said:


> I should have done this before taking my last trip.  I bought a Dior eye shadow palette at the Duty Free that is  practically identical to the Chanel 2016 Holiday palette.  Color me dumb on that move since I can't return it.   I don't know whether this is the result of having too much or old age or a combo of the two!


Ugh, that's a bummer!  And definitely something I would do.  I feel like it's more difficult to keep track of makeup I have and don't have v. clothing.  Probably because I buy things because they're so pretty, but then I don't use them and so who knows what's in the drawer!
But I just got the Stylebook app and I'm so excited to use it for my clothing!  I've been wanting it and discussion on the forum sealed the deal.  Maybe we can use it for makeup too?


----------



## scarf1

Just stopping by to say I downloaded the latest update to Stylebook a few days ago, and it has improved statistics 
(Style stats).now it shows top or bottom 50items in various categories, and you can view the stats by various date ranges. 
All this appeals to my quantitative side, LOL!


----------



## Cookiefiend

klynneann said:


> Ugh, that's a bummer!  And definitely something I would do.  I feel like it's more difficult to keep track of makeup I have and don't have v. clothing.  Probably because I buy things because they're so pretty, but then I don't use them and so who knows what's in the drawer!
> But I just got the Stylebook app and I'm so excited to use it for my clothing!  I've been wanting it and discussion on the forum sealed the deal.  Maybe we can use it for makeup too?



Stylebook *does* have a makeup category! [emoji56]


----------



## klynneann

Cookiefiend said:


> Stylebook *does* have a makeup category! [emoji56]


That is so awesome.  I am going to be busy this weekend lol!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

klynneann said:


> That is so awesome.  I am going to be busy this weekend lol!!



Stylebook can be a bit obsessive... 
Mr Cookie asks ‘what are you DoINg?’
Me - Editing in Stylebook. 
Mr C - <facepalm> 
[emoji38]


----------



## klynneann

Cookiefiend said:


> Stylebook can be a bit obsessive...
> Mr Cookie asks ‘what are you DoINg?’
> Me - Editing in Stylebook.
> Mr C - <facepalm>
> [emoji38]


At least my DH can't complain that I'm on tPF lol, or online shopping!


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Like wen, I fold knit dresses and long cardigans and store in drawers. Otherwise, your idea of folding half wise when hanging would help with the stretching issue. Can you store in boxes on top shelves or under bed during off season?


Yes, IMO to the boxes.   
I had a floral linen blouse with bias sleeves, kinda puffed. Hung it for 4 years and never pulled it out.  When I did, the blouse was IMO could not be salvaged, I didn't want a sleeveless top.   One of the sleeves had stretched badly.  I love printed floral linen.   
Jersey (single knit) fabrics are also very fragile, like a thin tee shirt made of cotton knit or silk knit.  
I have hung a ponte jacket in a winter weight on a hanger but the shoulders were cushioned by shoulder pads.   Shoulder pads can be put in by hand.  Dry cleaners  can stabilize the insertion, i have noticed, by putting a narrow piece of elastic thru the  pad and garment.  It is inconspicuous and keeps the pad firmly attached to the garment.  Which is nice b/c shoulder pads can differ a lot.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> This is inspirational.
> 
> The last few days I have been thinking about something you said a while back about not wanting to have clothes that were a monument to who you used to be.  Most everything in my life is beautiful but not useful.   I am doing another pass through my closet and looking at the things I know I will never wear.   They are a monument to who I used to be.   I agree with Mrs O also about if things bring you pleasure and you have the space, why not keep them.   I also agree with Mrs. O  about wanting to find them a new home.   I finally came done on the side of wanting everything in my closet to be wearable.
> 
> I thought about taking pictures of a few and posting them as a way of saying good bye.   Instead let me do some word pictures.
> 
> 1.   A very cool, tapered, streamlined Levi denim jacket that I purchased in college in the 1970s.  It is so cool but I will never be that reed thin again.
> 
> 2.  A plain cream white sheath dress with short sleeves that a covered with pearls.  I am 6  ft tall with broad shoulders and have been a 14 most of my life to accommodate my rib cage.   This dress is a size 12.  I bought it at Marshall's for $12 to wear to a grad school friend's wedding in the late nineties.   I cut back on eating until I could get into this dress and I felt fabulous at the wedding.   It was the thinnest i have ever been in my adult life.   And this dress is the most elegance a person can buy for $12.
> 
> 3.  A soft, lovely brown lambskin jacket my mother game me that I never wore because mostly I don't do brown.
> 
> 4.  An  Arrogant Bastard (beer brand) that says "You Are Not Worthy".   I bought it at a time that I hung out on an internet forum devoted to the E34 BMW.  This forum had about 150 participants and 149 of them were male, so it was just me and the guys.  I learned a lot about being tough from my participation there.   I have a mint 1990 BMW 535 that was totally tricked out and my car was the envy of the forum (I was the only one with a decent job).   I used to joke that there was only one mechanic in SoCal who was worthy to work on my car (former mechanic for BMW racing team).  So one year I wore my "You Are Not Worthy" tee shirt to Bimmerfest where I met up with some of my online friends.  That tee shirt has mystical powers.  I makes the strongest men crumple.
> 
> What I decided is I have the memories of these items, and don't need to keep the real item to have the memory.    I think honoring them does help me let go.  Thanks to all for tolerating my verbose posts.


What a charming post!  Are you sure you shouldn't keep the tee shirt?  It sounds miraculous.
Supposedly a person is supposed to save photos of cherished items, not the items themselves.   I would lose the size 12 dress (I was that size for years).  My wedding dress was size 12.   That dress was probably donated, I don't even remember what happened to it.   It was stored in an oversized vinyl suitcase I used to move self from LA to the midwest.   I think whoever bought our car got the wedding dress thrown in as a freebie.


----------



## eagle1002us

Follow-up to my difficulty getting rings and scarves transferred in by my boutique.  
On Tues. I made 3 calls to the store, got a recording, then left a message, then got a real person who clued in the mgr -- who was momentarily unavailable -- on what had happened.  
The mgr put me in touch with an SA she thought I might work well with.  

My original SA was overstretched for perfectly understandable reasons which she explained.   I appreciate that the SA was overstretched for good reason.   I can overlook the difficulty with transfers from that context.   (I'm not explaining the context to preserve a certain of privacy).  

Moreover, the mgr promised to order in the rings in two different sizes and would likely get them within a week.   She was very supportive, very nice.  

We discussed something (not a bag) that might have been discontinued, maybe currently "rested" or might be in a nook or cranny in Paris or somewhere else.   Or can be SO'd.  I was thrilled about that possibility b/c my only option for getting this item was the reseller route and that's kind of iffy for various reasons (e.g., will I get what I paid for?).   
So, I hope I'm not leaving anybody out, but thank you so much, *@MSO13,* *@Morai*, *@nicole*, *@Pocketbook Pup*, *@genie*, *@dharma*, @ *@Joannadyne, @prepster.   *You guys are the best.   
 I had been really nervous about talking to the manager and you guys gave me the nudge I needed.  It was much easier than I thought it would be.  
Today is horribly cold.   I had a doctor's appt and had zipped puffy jacket and boots, and hat on, the waiting room was so freezing.   Most people were similarly dressed.   I have a bit of a sore throat -- not a full fledged cold coming on, but a need for a vaporizer big time.   Air is so dry.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> What do you ladies do for sweater dresses? Mine are short sleeved and I’ve been hanging them on sturdy wide shouldered hangers so no dimples, but I have noticed them getting a bit long. Maybe I could fold them in half over those open ended pant hangers? Not sure I have the space for deep dresser drawers.


I fold the sweater dresses and put them flat in a drawer.   I also have some huge Rubbermaid bins I put out of season clothes into and excess fabric.   It's not a pretty storage solution and it's hard to remember what each bin holds.  It works for now, let''s leave it at that.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordie and Joanne-  I just love your stories about the T-shirt. Sometimes I think it’s ok to turn a specific article of clothing into a keepsake, especially when they remind us of special moments or our loved ones, as opposed to idealized and romanticized versions of our former selves (e.g. the jeans from when I was x size). 

Ladies, I need your help again! My coat came. What do you all think! The shoulder pads are a bit dramatic and sharp I think. Perhaps Karl’s strong shoulders at Chanel are stating to trickle down? I invite your honest opinions, please!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Cordie and Joanne-  I just love your stories about the T-shirt. Sometimes I think it’s ok to turn a specific article of clothing into a keepsake, especially when they remind us of special moments or our loved ones, as opposed to idealized and romanticized versions of our former selves (e.g. the jeans from when I was x size).
> 
> Ladies, I need your help again! My coat came. What do you all think! The shoulder pads are a bit dramatic and sharp I think. Perhaps Karl’s strong shoulders at Chanel are stating to trickle down? I invite your honest opinions, please!
> View attachment 3923739



Personally - I think it’s marvelous.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Cordie and Joanne-  I just love your stories about the T-shirt. Sometimes I think it’s ok to turn a specific article of clothing into a keepsake, especially when they remind us of special moments or our loved ones, as opposed to idealized and romanticized versions of our former selves (e.g. the jeans from when I was x size).
> 
> Ladies, I need your help again! My coat came. What do you all think! The shoulder pads are a bit dramatic and sharp I think. Perhaps Karl’s strong shoulders at Chanel are stating to trickle down? I invite your honest opinions, please!
> View attachment 3923739


Love it!   Totally love it.   I love the shoulders, aren't they rather like what YSL did in his heyday?  (Haven't followed Karl, but when YSL did sharp shoulders, Karl's were rounded thru raglan shoulder pads).   Keep the sharp shoulders.  This is truly a contemporary cut b/c it's slender through the middle, not voluminous like 80's silhouettes.


----------



## scarf1

cafecreme15 said:


> Cordie and Joanne-  I just love your stories about the T-shirt. Sometimes I think it’s ok to turn a specific article of clothing into a keepsake, especially when they remind us of special moments or our loved ones, as opposed to idealized and romanticized versions of our former selves (e.g. the jeans from when I was x size).
> 
> Ladies, I need your help again! My coat came. What do you all think! The shoulder pads are a bit dramatic and sharp I think. Perhaps Karl’s strong shoulders at Chanel are stating to trickle down? I invite your honest opinions, please!
> View attachment 3923739


Actually, I love it on you!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Cordie and Joanne-  I just love your stories about the T-shirt. Sometimes I think it’s ok to turn a specific article of clothing into a keepsake, especially when they remind us of special moments or our loved ones, as opposed to idealized and romanticized versions of our former selves (e.g. the jeans from when I was x size).
> 
> Ladies, I need your help again! My coat came. What do you all think! The shoulder pads are a bit dramatic and sharp I think. Perhaps Karl’s strong shoulders at Chanel are stating to trickle down? I invite your honest opinions, please!
> View attachment 3923739


I love it! Looks fab on you! Keep!


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Follow-up to my difficulty getting rings and scarves transferred in by my boutique.
> On Tues. I made 3 calls to the store, got a recording, then left a message, then got a real person who clued in the mgr -- who was momentarily unavailable -- on what had happened.
> The mgr put me in touch with an SA she thought I might work well with.
> 
> My original SA was overstretched for perfectly understandable reasons which she explained.   I appreciate that the SA was overstretched for good reason.   I can overlook the difficulty with transfers from that context.   (I'm not explaining the context to preserve a certain of privacy).
> 
> Moreover, the mgr promised to order in the rings in two different sizes and would likely get them within a week.   She was very supportive, very nice.
> 
> We discussed something (not a bag) that might have been discontinued, maybe currently "rested" or might be in a nook or cranny in Paris or somewhere else.   Or can be SO'd.  I was thrilled about that possibility b/c my only option for getting this item was the reseller route and that's kind of iffy for various reasons (e.g., will I get what I paid for?).
> So, I hope I'm not leaving anybody out, but thank you so much, *@MSO13,* *@Morai*, *@nicole*, *@Pocketbook Pup*, *@genie*, *@dharma*, @ *@Joannadyne, @prepster.   *You guys are the best.
> I had been really nervous about talking to the manager and you guys gave me the nudge I needed.  It was much easier than I thought it would be.
> Today is horribly cold.   I had a doctor's appt and had zipped puffy jacket and boots, and hat on, the waiting room was so freezing.   Most people were similarly dressed.   I have a bit of a sore throat -- not a full fledged cold coming on, but a need for a vaporizer big time.   Air is so dry.


Hurrah that it worked out!


----------



## Mrs.Z

cafecreme15 said:


> Cordie and Joanne-  I just love your stories about the T-shirt. Sometimes I think it’s ok to turn a specific article of clothing into a keepsake, especially when they remind us of special moments or our loved ones, as opposed to idealized and romanticized versions of our former selves (e.g. the jeans from when I was x size).
> 
> Ladies, I need your help again! My coat came. What do you all think! The shoulder pads are a bit dramatic and sharp I think. Perhaps Karl’s strong shoulders at Chanel are stating to trickle down? I invite your honest opinions, please!
> View attachment 3923739



I think it looks great on you!   Is there a shoulder pad in there? If it really bugs you it’s usually an easy fix to replace it with a smaller pad but I don’t think the shoulders are too strong.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cookiefiend said:


> Personally - I think it’s marvelous.





eagle1002us said:


> Love it!   Totally love it.   I love the shoulders, aren't they rather like what YSL did in his heyday?  (Haven't followed Karl, but when YSL did sharp shoulders, Karl's were rounded thru raglan shoulder pads).   Keep the sharp shoulders.  This is truly a contemporary cut b/c it's slender through the middle, not voluminous like 80's silhouettes.





scarf1 said:


> Actually, I love it on you!





Moirai said:


> I love it! Looks fab on you! Keep!





Mrs.Z said:


> I think it looks great on you!   Is there a shoulder pad in there? If it really bugs you it’s usually an easy fix to replace it with a smaller pad but I don’t think the shoulders are too strong.



Thanks everyone!! I will keep it . I don't wear garments with shoulder pads too often, so I suppose I am not used to them! But I agree with you all that they work for this silhouette because it is narrow in the middle, so it is balanced.


----------



## Cordeliere

So far it is unanimous.  Keep the coat.  It looks great.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Cordie and Joanne-  I just love your stories about the T-shirt. Sometimes I think it’s ok to turn a specific article of clothing into a keepsake, especially when they remind us of special moments or our loved ones, as opposed to idealized and romanticized versions of our former selves (e.g. the jeans from when I was x size).
> 
> Ladies, I need your help again! My coat came. What do you all think! The shoulder pads are a bit dramatic and sharp I think. Perhaps Karl’s strong shoulders at Chanel are stating to trickle down? I invite your honest opinions, please!
> View attachment 3923739


I love it!.  It has that totally military double breasted thing going on so it is a win for me!  You are tall so it doesn't overpower you.


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> Cordie and Joanne-  I just love your stories about the T-shirt. Sometimes I think it’s ok to turn a specific article of clothing into a keepsake, especially when they remind us of special moments or our loved ones, as opposed to idealized and romanticized versions of our former selves (e.g. the jeans from when I was x size).
> 
> Ladies, I need your help again! My coat came. What do you all think! The shoulder pads are a bit dramatic and sharp I think. Perhaps Karl’s strong shoulders at Chanel are stating to trickle down? I invite your honest opinions, please!
> View attachment 3923739



I love this.  Love [emoji177] it.


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Cordie and Joanne-  I just love your stories about the T-shirt. Sometimes I think it’s ok to turn a specific article of clothing into a keepsake, especially when they remind us of special moments or our loved ones, as opposed to idealized and romanticized versions of our former selves (e.g. the jeans from when I was x size).
> 
> Ladies, I need your help again! My coat came. What do you all think! The shoulder pads are a bit dramatic and sharp I think. Perhaps Karl’s strong shoulders at Chanel are stating to trickle down? I invite your honest opinions, please!
> View attachment 3923739


Looks great!


----------



## Katel

cafecreme15 said:


> Cordie and Joanne-  I just love your stories about the T-shirt. Sometimes I think it’s ok to turn a specific article of clothing into a keepsake, especially when they remind us of special moments or our loved ones, as opposed to idealized and romanticized versions of our former selves (e.g. the jeans from when I was x size).
> 
> Ladies, I need your help again! My coat came. What do you all think! The shoulder pads are a bit dramatic and sharp I think. Perhaps Karl’s strong shoulders at Chanel are stating to trickle down? I invite your honest opinions, please!
> View attachment 3923739


v nice on you - the shoulders work because of the military feel of the double breasted buttons (like Grace said) and the detail at the wrists - this is a keeper!


----------



## Genie27

Love the coat on you! It needs the shoulder to balance the bottom, IMHO. And you have the height to pull it off. 

Eagle, well done! I understand building up something like that in my mind - it sounds like you got bonus service from speaking up effectively.


----------



## EmileH

Cafecrene I love it! You must keep it.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> So far it is unanimous.  Keep the coat.  It looks great.





gracekelly said:


> I love it!.  It has that totally military double breasted thing going on so it is a win for me!  You are tall so it doesn't overpower you.





Pirula said:


> I love this.  Love [emoji177] it.





momasaurus said:


> Looks great!





Katel said:


> v nice on you - the shoulders work because of the military feel of the double breasted buttons (like Grace said) and the detail at the wrists - this is a keeper!





Genie27 said:


> Love the coat on you! It needs the shoulder to balance the bottom, IMHO. And you have the height to pull it off.
> 
> Eagle, well done! I understand building up something like that in my mind - it sounds like you got bonus service from speaking up effectively.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecrene I love it! You must keep it.



Thanks everyone! I love it the more I look at it. It even fits a blazer underneath!


----------



## prepster

eagle1002us said:


> Follow-up to my difficulty getting rings and scarves transferred in by my boutique.
> On Tues. I made 3 calls to the store, got a recording, then left a message, then got a real person who clued in the mgr -- who was momentarily unavailable -- on what had happened.
> The mgr put me in touch with an SA she thought I might work well with.
> 
> My original SA was overstretched for perfectly understandable reasons which she explained.   I appreciate that the SA was overstretched for good reason.   I can overlook the difficulty with transfers from that context.   (I'm not explaining the context to preserve a certain of privacy).
> 
> Moreover, the mgr promised to order in the rings in two different sizes and would likely get them within a week.   She was very supportive, very nice.
> 
> We discussed something (not a bag) that might have been discontinued, maybe currently "rested" or might be in a nook or cranny in Paris or somewhere else.   Or can be SO'd.  I was thrilled about that possibility b/c my only option for getting this item was the reseller route and that's kind of iffy for various reasons (e.g., will I get what I paid for?).
> So, I hope I'm not leaving anybody out, but thank you so much, *@MSO13,* *@Morai*, *@nicole*, *@Pocketbook Pup*, *@genie*, *@dharma*, @ *@Joannadyne, @prepster.   *You guys are the best.
> I had been really nervous about talking to the manager and you guys gave me the nudge I needed.  It was much easier than I thought it would be.
> Today is horribly cold.   I had a doctor's appt and had zipped puffy jacket and boots, and hat on, the waiting room was so freezing.   Most people were similarly dressed.   I have a bit of a sore throat -- not a full fledged cold coming on, but a need for a vaporizer big time.   Air is so dry.



Oh yay!  Good for you!  You handled it so well!    Hope you feel better soon.  



cafecreme15 said:


> Cordie and Joanne-  I just love your stories about the T-shirt. Sometimes I think it’s ok to turn a specific article of clothing into a keepsake, especially when they remind us of special moments or our loved ones, as opposed to idealized and romanticized versions of our former selves (e.g. the jeans from when I was x size).
> 
> Ladies, I need your help again! My coat came. What do you all think! The shoulder pads are a bit dramatic and sharp I think. Perhaps Karl’s strong shoulders at Chanel are stating to trickle down? I invite your honest opinions, please!
> View attachment 3923739



Love it!


----------



## Joannadyne

eagle1002us said:


> Follow-up to my difficulty getting rings and scarves transferred in by my boutique.
> On Tues. I made 3 calls to the store, got a recording, then left a message, then got a real person who clued in the mgr -- who was momentarily unavailable -- on what had happened.
> The mgr put me in touch with an SA she thought I might work well with.
> 
> My original SA was overstretched for perfectly understandable reasons which she explained.   I appreciate that the SA was overstretched for good reason.   I can overlook the difficulty with transfers from that context.   (I'm not explaining the context to preserve a certain of privacy).
> 
> Moreover, the mgr promised to order in the rings in two different sizes and would likely get them within a week.   She was very supportive, very nice.
> 
> We discussed something (not a bag) that might have been discontinued, maybe currently "rested" or might be in a nook or cranny in Paris or somewhere else.   Or can be SO'd.  I was thrilled about that possibility b/c my only option for getting this item was the reseller route and that's kind of iffy for various reasons (e.g., will I get what I paid for?).
> So, I hope I'm not leaving anybody out, but thank you so much, *@MSO13,* *@Morai*, *@nicole*, *@Pocketbook Pup*, *@genie*, *@dharma*, @ *@Joannadyne, @prepster.   *You guys are the best.
> I had been really nervous about talking to the manager and you guys gave me the nudge I needed.  It was much easier than I thought it would be.
> Today is horribly cold.   I had a doctor's appt and had zipped puffy jacket and boots, and hat on, the waiting room was so freezing.   Most people were similarly dressed.   I have a bit of a sore throat -- not a full fledged cold coming on, but a need for a vaporizer big time.   Air is so dry.


Hip hip hooray!! I’m so happy for you, eagle! And I am so glad the manager chose to do the right by you. And I can’t wait to find out what rested item has you so excited!


----------



## Joannadyne

cafecreme15 said:


> Cordie and Joanne-  I just love your stories about the T-shirt. Sometimes I think it’s ok to turn a specific article of clothing into a keepsake, especially when they remind us of special moments or our loved ones, as opposed to idealized and romanticized versions of our former selves (e.g. the jeans from when I was x size).
> 
> Ladies, I need your help again! My coat came. What do you all think! The shoulder pads are a bit dramatic and sharp I think. Perhaps Karl’s strong shoulders at Chanel are stating to trickle down? I invite your honest opinions, please!
> View attachment 3923739


Yay, so glad you’re keeping it because I think it fits you beautifully!


----------



## klynneann

cafecreme15 said:


> Cordie and Joanne-  I just love your stories about the T-shirt. Sometimes I think it’s ok to turn a specific article of clothing into a keepsake, especially when they remind us of special moments or our loved ones, as opposed to idealized and romanticized versions of our former selves (e.g. the jeans from when I was x size).
> 
> Ladies, I need your help again! My coat came. What do you all think! The shoulder pads are a bit dramatic and sharp I think. Perhaps Karl’s strong shoulders at Chanel are stating to trickle down? I invite your honest opinions, please!
> View attachment 3923739


It's fabulous!!


----------



## klynneann

eagle1002us said:


> Follow-up to my difficulty getting rings and scarves transferred in by my boutique.
> On Tues. I made 3 calls to the store, got a recording, then left a message, then got a real person who clued in the mgr -- who was momentarily unavailable -- on what had happened.
> The mgr put me in touch with an SA she thought I might work well with.
> 
> My original SA was overstretched for perfectly understandable reasons which she explained.   I appreciate that the SA was overstretched for good reason.   I can overlook the difficulty with transfers from that context.   (I'm not explaining the context to preserve a certain of privacy).
> 
> Moreover, the mgr promised to order in the rings in two different sizes and would likely get them within a week.   She was very supportive, very nice.
> 
> We discussed something (not a bag) that might have been discontinued, maybe currently "rested" or might be in a nook or cranny in Paris or somewhere else.   Or can be SO'd.  I was thrilled about that possibility b/c my only option for getting this item was the reseller route and that's kind of iffy for various reasons (e.g., will I get what I paid for?).
> So, I hope I'm not leaving anybody out, but thank you so much, *@MSO13,* *@Morai*, *@nicole*, *@Pocketbook Pup*, *@genie*, *@dharma*, @ *@Joannadyne, @prepster.   *You guys are the best.
> I had been really nervous about talking to the manager and you guys gave me the nudge I needed.  It was much easier than I thought it would be.
> Today is horribly cold.   I had a doctor's appt and had zipped puffy jacket and boots, and hat on, the waiting room was so freezing.   Most people were similarly dressed.   I have a bit of a sore throat -- not a full fledged cold coming on, but a need for a vaporizer big time.   Air is so dry.


----------



## petit oiseau

Genie27 said:


> Omg, I'm in trouble now....thanks to @petit oiseau I discovered the *need* to make a skirt. Found a couple of really nice patterns, and then...*dun, dun, dun* I discovered laceweight cashmere. I am dead.


Can you pm me and show me the patterns, Genie, I want to be dead too[emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

@petit oiseau Am I correct that your avatar pic is Delvaux?


----------



## petit oiseau

Moirai said:


> @petit oiseau Am I correct that your avatar pic is Delvaux?


Yes, it is a Delvaux brillant mini in box calf with dark silver hardware.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Hip hip hooray!! I’m so happy for you, eagle! And I am so glad the manager chose to do the right by you. And I can’t wait to find out what rested item has you so excited!


You will see the rested item eventually I hope.   I was inspired by a tpf picture of a grouping of things.  (An apple doesn't fall far from the tree!)


----------



## Cordeliere

petit oiseau said:


> Yes, it is a Delvaux brillant mini in box calf with dark silver hardware.



It is beautiful.   I was curious too so I am glad Moirai asked.


----------



## Moirai

petit oiseau said:


> Yes, it is a Delvaux brillant mini in box calf with dark silver hardware.


 Would love to see a pic if you care to share. Nice that someone has one here. A friend of mine has brilliant and tempete in the larger size.


----------



## petit oiseau

Moirai said:


> Would love to see a pic if you care to share. Nice that someone has one here. A friend of mine has brilliant and tempete in the larger size.



I am so glad you like it. Here are some photos of the brillant. I think the profile view of this bag is just gorgeous.


----------



## Moirai

petit oiseau said:


> I am so glad you like it. Here are some photos of the brillant. I think the profile view of this bag is just gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924217
> View attachment 3924218
> View attachment 3924219


Thank you! It is gorgeous!  The leather is lovely.


----------



## klynneann

petit oiseau said:


> I am so glad you like it. Here are some photos of the brillant. I think the profile view of this bag is just gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924217
> View attachment 3924218
> View attachment 3924219


sigh - so beautiful.  I've been wanting one of these for a couple years now...


----------



## MSO13

Just popping in to say that I mastered driving the GIANT snow thrower my DH bought last year and didn't let me use. He's still injured so snow removal is on my list of chores so after driving home 4.5 hours in a blizzard I learned quickly how to fuel it, start it and drive it with almost no casualties  in all honesty I did manage to whip a bunch of rocks dangerously close to the neighbors window but no harm and also many, many branches were run over and destroyed. 

It's so big it practically pulled me around like a dog sled but it was kind of fun. I can even shift gears and make turns more neatly than DH now! 

I'm still thawing out and have piles of work to do. 

CafeCreme, your coat is gorgeous!
Eagle, glad the SM is taking care of you!

Hi to all!


----------



## prepster

MSO13 said:


> Just popping in to say that I mastered driving the GIANT snow thrower my DH bought last year and didn't let me use. He's still injured so snow removal is on my list of chores so after driving home 4.5 hours in a blizzard I learned quickly how to fuel it, start it and drive it with almost no casualties  in all honesty I did manage to whip a bunch of rocks dangerously close to the neighbors window but no harm and also many, many branches were run over and destroyed.
> 
> It's so big it practically pulled me around like a dog sled but it was kind of fun. I can even shift gears and make turns more neatly than DH now!
> 
> I'm still thawing out and have piles of work to do.
> 
> CafeCreme, your coat is gorgeous!
> Eagle, glad the SM is taking care of you!
> 
> Hi to all!



Hooray!  That's impressive--those things are monsters and often have a mind of their own.  To have mastered it is saying something about your coordination.  You go!


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks everyone!! I will keep it . I don't wear garments with shoulder pads too often, so I suppose I am not used to them! But I agree with you all that they work for this silhouette because it is narrow in the middle, so it is balanced.


I put on a jacket that I had made by a tailoring service (unfortunately now defunct).  It had big raglan shoulder pads originally and looked great.  Then I lost some weight and to my eye the jacket silhouette was off.   Removed the shoulder pads.   Looked better.

Some 10 years on, I try on the jacket and I'm almost swimming in it.   I think I've just gotten used to garments with a slim fit.   Because my size is not that different from when I removed the shoulder pads.  

I think your eye is not used to garments with shoulder pads designed for a set-in sleeve and a streamlined fit.  That's good!  The disconnect you feel is a testimony to how "new" that coat design is.  That coat could be a harbinger of a major style trend.


----------



## Moirai

I bought another cashmere dress, this time in navy to wear with some items I already have for work. Here I’m wearing under a jacket with Kelly belt. For a different look, I could change the belt for my farandole necklace or add a scarf. Any other suggestions?


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> I bought another cashmere dress, this time in navy to wear with some items I already have for work. Here I’m wearing under a jacket with Kelly belt. For a different look, I could change the belt for my farandole necklace or add a scarf. Any other suggestions?
> View attachment 3924789


I love it with the belt! Is it the same one from NM that you have? I saw these were on sale for something like $130 a week or so ago, and was hoping someone here took advantage of it!


----------



## cafecreme15

Chic but functional sneaker search update: I ordered both the Tretons I posted the other day and this pair from New Balance:

http://needsupply.com/520-in-sea-sa...kFte-msCtnpN2UbRK2Y_A0z0N37JsvH8aAn6MEALw_wcB

I figured I would try both on and see which looks better and is more comfortable.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> I love it with the belt! Is it the same one from NM that you have? I saw these were on sale for something like $130 a week or so ago, and was hoping someone here took advantage of it!


Yes, NM. I couldn't resist when the price dropped. I was thinking of also getting black but will first see how these last long-term.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Chic but functional sneaker search update: I ordered both the Tretons I posted the other day and this pair from New Balance:
> 
> http://needsupply.com/520-in-sea-sa...kFte-msCtnpN2UbRK2Y_A0z0N37JsvH8aAn6MEALw_wcB
> 
> I figured I would try both on and see which looks better and is more comfortable.


These are nice too. Keep us updated.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Yes, NM. I couldn't resist when the price dropped. I was thinking of also getting black but will first see how these last long-term.


It was definitely hard for me to resist that! I found the forest colored sweater dress in a closet at my parents' house (didn't get to wear it and take a picture when I was visiting for the holidays, and forgot to bring it back with me), but I figured that as long as I had that color sweater dress, I didn't need another! And of course I will share pictures when the sneakers arrive!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> It was definitely hard for me to resist that! I found the forest colored sweater dress in a closet at my parents' house (didn't get to wear it and take a picture when I was visiting for the holidays, and forgot to bring it back with me), but I figured that as long as I had that color sweater dress, I didn't need another! And of course I will share pictures when the sneakers arrive!


 It's always a good thing to be able to save some money since you already have similar one. I'm glad the holiday sales will be over soon


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> I bought another cashmere dress, this time in navy to wear with some items I already have for work. Here I’m wearing under a jacket with Kelly belt. For a different look, I could change the belt for my farandole necklace or add a scarf. Any other suggestions?
> View attachment 3924789



Oh my gosh, I love your jacket.  The whole outfit is very sharp.  You could hike up your dress a smidge and wear it with navy tights and navy OTK boots (Ha! It’s fun to dream up ways to spend someone else’s money!) and a navy equestrian print Maxi-twilly tied as a belt with a Hermes horse bit.   (My spellcheck keeps insisting on Twirly instead of Twilly.)  You have such great style.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Oh my gosh, I love your jacket.  The whole outfit is very sharp.  You could hike up your dress a smidge and wear it with navy tights and navy OTK boots (Ha! It’s fun to dream up ways to spend someone else’s money!) and a navy equestrian print Maxi-twilly tied as a belt with a Hermes horse bit.   (My spellcheck keeps insisting on Twirly instead of Twilly.)  You have such great style.


Thank you, prepster! Great suggestions and love the look of otk boots with knit dresses. I'm still searching for the right pair but have given up for now. I love the style of this jacket too. I think it will go well with jeans, ankle pants or full leg pants.


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Thank you, prepster! Great suggestions and love the look of otk boots with knit dresses. I'm still searching for the right pair but have given up for now. I love the style of this jacket too. I think it will go well with jeans, ankle pants or full leg pants.



I know you’ve been looking for just the right pair.  I’m in the same boat, between the pre-Christmas shopping and these after holiday sales.  Yikes!  I did get a great deal on another pair of Vince boots, and my party favors for next year’s Christmas parties.    iPads should be categorized as dangerous devices.  I can shop from bed at night accompanied by a hot toddy!  Your jacket would look terrific in the Spring and Summer with a pair of wide-leg white pants and some spectator style pumps.  Great for a wedding.  Maybe with a smashing hat like Andie McDowell’s in Four Weddings and a Funeral.


----------



## dharma

Catching up!
@cafecreme15 love the coat on you! If I had responded earlier I would have said to check the fit with a blazer underneath but you’ve done that. The shoulder is a perfect balance for this style coat and not at all off the wall trendy. I think it’s a classic and very RL. Great purchase!!
I also had a chuckle about the Tretorns. They were big back in the day but with the preppie set, of which I was not a part. I saw them a couple of years ago with DD in a “cool kid” skate shop and couldn’t believe it. I tried them on (ironically also for a trip to Paris) and they were very comfortable. I used them the whole trip, wore them with denim and dresses and designer clothes and they worked with everything. Didn’t feel out of place in Paris at all.
@Genie27 , I second wanting to see the pattern for the knit skirt!


----------



## dharma

@MrsO you are a tough lady! Awesome snow control!
@eagle1002us im very happy to hear you had success with the SM at your store. Sometimes a conversation is all that is necessary. Hurray! Hope you like the ring!
I love my H silver rings and wear them every day unless I switch to gold for an outfit now  and then. They feel so wonderful and substantial, there’s just something about them.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> I know you’ve been looking for just the right pair.  I’m in the same boat, between the pre-Christmas shopping and these after holiday sales.  Yikes!  I did get a great deal on another pair of Vince boots, and my party favors for next year’s Christmas parties.    iPads should be categorized as dangerous devices.  I can shop from bed at night accompanied by a hot toddy!  Your jacket would look terrific in the Spring and Summer with a pair of wide-leg white pants and some spectator style pumps.  Great for a wedding.  Maybe with a smashing hat like Andie McDowell’s in Four Weddings and a Funeral.


Haha, yes that darn iPad in bed gets me every time. DH said I would get more sleep if I left it downstairs but what good would that be? What boots did you get? The only thing I’m keeping my eye out for is a coat. MM started their sale a few days ago but there was nothing I really loved. The camel coat I tried on at MM store was also on sale but I passed on it and of course sizes went pretty quick. I like the white pants idea! I think it will look good too. I could easily wear the jacket getting on a plane instead of my usual airport attire.


----------



## dharma

Moirai said:


> I bought another cashmere dress, this time in navy to wear with some items I already have for work. Here I’m wearing under a jacket with Kelly belt. For a different look, I could change the belt for my farandole necklace or add a scarf. Any other suggestions?
> View attachment 3924789


You always look so elegant! I definitely like the idea of an OTK in suede. You could also try an interesting Alaia type belt. Or a leather jacket/blazer.


----------



## Moirai

dharma said:


> You always look so elegant! I definitely like the idea of an OTK in suede. You could also try an interesting Alaia type belt. Or a leather jacket/blazer.


Thank you dharma! I have a leather moto jacket, check! The other two I have to work on . Alaia does make interesting intricate belts, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hi, everyone! I'm back and we are snowed in!

I think I'm all caught up and before I start updating I wanted to say:

Pirula - I do love that scarf on you! But I totally understand how you feel. Fortunately DH hasn't bought me anything without my involvement in a very long time, I think you handled the matter with a lot more grace than I would have. [emoji177]

Genie - I am so sorry to hear about your situation with your friend, but you handled it exceptionally well. Sometimes we just have to know when to let go, and how. I have a friend that I truly miss but she really and truly hurt me - more than once - and as angry as I am about the things she did I felt it wouldnt be very helpful to tell her. 

Petit Oiseau - I LOVE the pants!!! They look amazing! I have decided this year that once again [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] I will try to learn to knit.

Joanna - yeah, I always fold sweaters AND knit dresses. I also keep them in clear zip bags from The Container Store. Let me tell you, this method also made my packing for the trip So. Much. Easier.

Moma - HA I LOVED the comic! 

Cordie - I also think you should keep the tshirt. I love the framing idea but if it were me I'd still rock it under a Chanel jacket. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]

Cafe - I love the jacket on you! It's perfect!!

So!!! I think I will do this in more than one post. We are snowed in and this is the second day that school is closed so I have DS2 reading a book (from James Patterson's Middle school series) because all he did yesterday was play games (and shovel the steps). DS1 schools online so no breaks for him, although he did spend an hour happily plowing our driveway (must have been a better option than schoolwork!) He doesn't get back to training until next week so I'd like him to catch up and bump up his grades in one or two classes before he takes his semester finals (his semester end date is 1/29, so he has to complete all work by then).


----------



## Notorious Pink

So! I will keep my update light on the skiing and heavy on the fashion. 

We had a lot fun skiing (and some days with crazy DH skiing in whiteout conditions, maybe not so much fun) and eating. Some meals required an adventure to get there - one involves a rather large snowmobile, another requires walking through underground tunnels - and DH and I were truly amazed at how much red meat (fondue!) DS2 can happily consume (especially as I don't buy any at home and DH will go through periods where he tries to avoid it) and digest (he must have some magical gene for it because we certainly don't!).

I took way too many pics at Strolz because I have realized that there are so many great designers and styles we do not have access to here in the US. Each time I go, I completely fall in love with Trachtenmode, which is a traditional style of Alpine dressing, but translates so elegantly to modern wear. I mean, I'm not buying a dirndl, but I did bring home a few things that are so easy to incorporate and feel good to wear.

The first is button down shirts. As much as I love Anne Fontaine, why is this the pinnacle of our shirting? Why is it so easy to find and buy stacks of beautiful detailed blouses at reasonable prices anywhere in Austria but not here? 

This is the one I bought. It cost €169 (just like the shirt I bought last year):




It's wrinkled because I've already worn it. These I almost bought and I'm kicking myself for passing:




I also went for a navy boiled-wool jacket with pink embroidery on the pockets and elbows. It also has a little embroidered belt in the back. It's actually perfect over dresses, I wore it over my floor-length red lace CH dress for New Years.




Anyway, I had fun, you get the idea. I am now actively searching for ways to purchase some of their designers (Wallman, Meindl, Cambio, Roqa, and my fave for non-trachten straight-up fashion, Steffen Schraut). That's why I took tons of pictures.

The best? The shoe department:



(The white ones are covered in crystals!)







A few other amazing pieces -

Ski jackets I don't think I would actually ski in:




Colored fur detailing on a fur coat:




Id post more but don't want to bore you.
DH took a picture of me that I don't actually hate so here I am. The boys loved the freedom I could give them to go to the stores or back to our hotel or we would leave extra early for dinner and grab a Gluhwein at one of the outdoor bars and they would meet us, so here I am waiting in town for DSs to meet us:



Still enjoying the jacket I had made from moms 1987-football shouldered full length blackglama, wearing a gray sweater with fur hood underneath (and probably another sweater underneath that!)

And my favorite pic from the mountain:


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> So! I will keep my update light on the skiing and heavy on the fashion.
> 
> We had a lot fun skiing (and some days with crazy DH skiing in whiteout conditions, maybe not so much fun) and eating. Some meals required an adventure to get there - one involves a rather large snowmobile, another requires walking through underground tunnels - and DH and I were truly amazed at how much red meat (fondue!) DS2 can happily consume (especially as I don't buy any at home and DH will go through periods where he tries to avoid it) and digest (he must have some magical gene for it because we certainly don't!).
> 
> I took way too many pics at Strolz because I have realized that there are so many great designers and styles we do not have access to here in the US. Each time I go, I completely fall in love with Trachtenmode, which is a traditional style of Alpine dressing, but translates so elegantly to modern wear. I mean, I'm not buying a dirndl, but I did bring home a few things that are so easy to incorporate and feel good to wear.
> 
> The first is button down shirts. As much as I love Anne Fontaine, why is this the pinnacle of our shirting? Why is it so easy to find and buy stacks of beautiful detailed blouses at reasonable prices anywhere in Austria but not here?
> 
> This is the one I bought. It cost €169 (just like the shirt I bought last year):
> 
> View attachment 3925301
> 
> 
> It's wrinkled because I've already worn it. These I almost bought and I'm kicking myself for passing:
> 
> View attachment 3925302
> 
> 
> I also went for a navy boiled-wool jacket with pink embroidery on the pockets and elbows. It also has a little embroidered belt in the back. It's actually perfect over dresses, I wore it over my floor-length red lace CH dress for New Years.
> 
> View attachment 3925306
> 
> 
> Anyway, I had fun, you get the idea. I am now actively searching for ways to purchase some of their designers (Wallman, Meindl, Cambio, Roqa, and my fave for non-trachten straight-up fashion, Steffen Schraut). That's why I took tons of pictures.
> 
> The best? The shoe department:
> 
> View attachment 3925309
> 
> (The white ones are covered in crystals!)
> 
> View attachment 3925310
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925317
> 
> 
> A few other amazing pieces -
> 
> Ski jackets I don't think I would actually ski in:
> 
> View attachment 3925318
> 
> 
> Colored fur detailing on a fur coat:
> 
> View attachment 3925319
> 
> 
> Id post more but don't want to bore you.
> DH took a picture of me that I don't actually hate so here I am. The boys loved the freedom I could give them to go to the stores or back to our hotel or we would leave extra early for dinner and grab a Gluhwein at one of the outdoor bars and they would meet us, so here I am waiting in town for DSs to meet us:
> 
> View attachment 3925332
> 
> Still enjoying the jacket I had made from moms 1987-football shouldered full length blackglama, wearing a gray sweater with fur hood underneath (and probably another sweater underneath that!)
> 
> And my favorite pic from the mountain:
> 
> View attachment 3925333



What beautiful pictures! And you look so pretty and cozy waiting for your DSs! The button down shirt you got is really cute - it reminds me of these shirts one of my favorite college professors would wear. It would look like a plain button down at first, but as he lectured during class he would roll up the cuffs to reveal a cool design. It became somewhat of a game amongst the students in class to guess the surprise cuffs.

In any event, I hope you had a relaxing and fun trip with your family. Do you have any pictures of your CH gown from New Years? Would love to see it!


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> So! I will keep my update light on the skiing and heavy on the fashion.
> 
> We had a lot fun skiing (and some days with crazy DH skiing in whiteout conditions, maybe not so much fun) and eating. Some meals required an adventure to get there - one involves a rather large snowmobile, another requires walking through underground tunnels - and DH and I were truly amazed at how much red meat (fondue!) DS2 can happily consume (especially as I don't buy any at home and DH will go through periods where he tries to avoid it) and digest (he must have some magical gene for it because we certainly don't!).
> 
> I took way too many pics at Strolz because I have realized that there are so many great designers and styles we do not have access to here in the US. Each time I go, I completely fall in love with Trachtenmode, which is a traditional style of Alpine dressing, but translates so elegantly to modern wear. I mean, I'm not buying a dirndl, but I did bring home a few things that are so easy to incorporate and feel good to wear.
> 
> The first is button down shirts. As much as I love Anne Fontaine, why is this the pinnacle of our shirting? Why is it so easy to find and buy stacks of beautiful detailed blouses at reasonable prices anywhere in Austria but not here?
> 
> This is the one I bought. It cost €169 (just like the shirt I bought last year):
> 
> View attachment 3925301
> 
> 
> It's wrinkled because I've already worn it. These I almost bought and I'm kicking myself for passing:
> 
> View attachment 3925302
> 
> 
> I also went for a navy boiled-wool jacket with pink embroidery on the pockets and elbows. It also has a little embroidered belt in the back. It's actually perfect over dresses, I wore it over my floor-length red lace CH dress for New Years.
> 
> View attachment 3925306
> 
> 
> Anyway, I had fun, you get the idea. I am now actively searching for ways to purchase some of their designers (Wallman, Meindl, Cambio, Roqa, and my fave for non-trachten straight-up fashion, Steffen Schraut). That's why I took tons of pictures.
> 
> The best? The shoe department:
> 
> View attachment 3925309
> 
> (The white ones are covered in crystals!)
> 
> View attachment 3925310
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925317
> 
> 
> A few other amazing pieces -
> 
> Ski jackets I don't think I would actually ski in:
> 
> View attachment 3925318
> 
> 
> Colored fur detailing on a fur coat:
> 
> View attachment 3925319
> 
> 
> Id post more but don't want to bore you.
> DH took a picture of me that I don't actually hate so here I am. The boys loved the freedom I could give them to go to the stores or back to our hotel or we would leave extra early for dinner and grab a Gluhwein at one of the outdoor bars and they would meet us, so here I am waiting in town for DSs to meet us:
> 
> View attachment 3925332
> 
> Still enjoying the jacket I had made from moms 1987-football shouldered full length blackglama, wearing a gray sweater with fur hood underneath (and probably another sweater underneath that!)
> 
> And my favorite pic from the mountain:
> 
> View attachment 3925333


Great pics! The shoes with the smiley face is cute, lol. How do you travel with your mink? Wear on plane and store in overhead compartment? And you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I bought another cashmere dress, this time in navy to wear with some items I already have for work. Here I’m wearing under a jacket with Kelly belt. For a different look, I could change the belt for my farandole necklace or add a scarf. Any other suggestions?
> View attachment 3924789



I love this outfit! Hmmm.. maybe I should snap up a navy sweater dress.

I bought a short sleeve black A line Hermes sweater dress in Paris. So far I have worn it with a black and beige chanel cardigan and long chanel necklaces. I was at the ballet last week and I saw a woman with a chanel cream colored silk blouse that I also have layered under a short sleeved cashmere sweater dress so of course I went right home to try mine. That’s a nice look with either a kelly belt or long chanel pearls. I think your dress is long sleeved but it should still work.

In fact I’m learning that just about anything is better with a white cotton or cream silk blouse under it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> What beautiful pictures! And you look so pretty and cozy waiting for your DSs! The button down shirt you got is really cute - it reminds me of these shirts one of my favorite college professors would wear. It would look like a plain button down at first, but as he lectured during class he would roll up the cuffs to reveal a cool design. It became somewhat of a game amongst the students in class to guess the surprise cuffs.
> 
> In any event, I hope you had a relaxing and fun trip with your family. Do you have any pictures of your CH gown from New Years? Would love to see it!



Thank you, cafe!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] 

I originally found it at the CH boutique in Vegas last winter. I really feel due to length and material it can work multiseasonally. I had it shortened(!) to floor length and the lace is very substantial and wide so due to the weather I managed to wear both a pair of leather leggings and fur boots under it.




It has the wide ribbon belt as above, but I liked this styling, too. Hard to tell from either pic that it has long sleeves:




I really liked wearing the navy jacket over it because being in Europe and a redhead in a bright red dress may have been a bit much so it toned me down a bit!



Moirai said:


> Great pics! The shoes with the smiley face is cute, lol. How do you travel with your mink? Wear on plane and store in overhead compartment? And you are gorgeous!!!



Yes, exactly, I wear it on the plane. They had hangers so it was hung during the flight and returned to me on landing. My ski jacket was packed with my ski gear, so I had two options.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Thank you, cafe!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> I originally found it at the CH boutique in Vegas last winter. I really feel due to length and material it can work multiseasonally. I had it shortened(!) to floor length and the lace is very substantial and wide so due to the weather I managed to wear both a pair of leather leggings and fur boots under it.
> 
> View attachment 3925379
> 
> 
> It has the wide ribbon belt as above, but I liked this styling, too. Hard to tell from either pic that it has long sleeves:
> 
> View attachment 3925380
> 
> 
> I really liked wearing the navy jacket over it because being in Europe and a redhead in a bright red dress may have been a bit much so it toned me down a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, exactly, I wear it on the plane. They had hangers so it was hung during the flight and returned to me on landing. My ski jacket was packed with my ski gear, so I had two options.


It's magnificent! Sure beats my new years outfit of my pajamas for sitting on the couch!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love this outfit! Hmmm.. maybe I should snap up a navy sweater dress.
> 
> I bought a short sleeve black A line Hermes sweater dress in Paris. So far I have worn it with a black and beige chanel cardigan and long chanel necklaces. I was at the ballet last week and I saw a woman with a chanel cream colored silk blouse that I also have layered under a short sleeved cashmere sweater dress so of course I went right home to try mine. That’s a nice look with either a kelly belt or long chanel pearls. I think your dress is long sleeved but it should still work.
> 
> In fact I’m learning that just about anything is better with a white cotton or cream silk blouse under it.


Thanks PbP. I have a multi-color long cashmere cardigan with navy in it that I think will work with the navy dress and my Chanel necklace as you suggest. Haven't tried it yet. I do have white cotton blouses but still looking for nice silk ones.  


BBC said:


> Thank you, cafe!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> I originally found it at the CH boutique in Vegas last winter. I really feel due to length and material it can work multiseasonally. I had it shortened(!) to floor length and the lace is very substantial and wide so due to the weather I managed to wear both a pair of leather leggings and fur boots under it.
> 
> View attachment 3925379
> 
> 
> It has the wide ribbon belt as above, but I liked this styling, too. Hard to tell from either pic that it has long sleeves:
> 
> View attachment 3925380
> 
> 
> I really liked wearing the navy jacket over it because being in Europe and a redhead in a bright red dress may have been a bit much so it toned me down a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, exactly, I wear it on the plane. They had hangers so it was hung during the flight and returned to me on landing. My ski jacket was packed with my ski gear, so I had two options.


Wow, that's a beautiful dress! Thanks for info on the fur coat. The cold weather is making me want one.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Thanks PbP. I have a multi-color long cashmere cardigan with navy in it that I think will work with the navy dress and my Chanel necklace as you suggest. Haven't tried it yet. I do have white cotton blouses but still looking for nice silk ones.
> 
> Wow, that's a beautiful dress! Thanks for info on the fur coat. The cold weather is making me want one.



It’s so difficult to find high quality silk blouses. After balking at the prices of the chanel blouses for years I have come to see why they are worth the price. I do try to find them at sale time if possible. I still will not pay 1800 or even 1000 on sale for a cotton shirt though.


----------



## pigleto972001

I did see some
Ivory chanel
Silk blouses on sale at nordies. They had pleats in the front. It was more matte crepe-y as opposed to the satiny feel of the other ground control ivory blouse which sadly did not make sale


----------



## Genie27

BBC, fabulous update! You look gorgeous, and I am eyeing the sequins on your hat with a view to duplicate. 

PbP that outfit of silk blouse under cashmere dress sounds very sharp, just like the white trim on your jacket, Moirai.

We have been -4F (feels like -29F) today, and just as cold all week, and I've been wearing my cashmere dresses, thermal tights, knee boots, cashmere sweater, fur hat, leather/cashmere gloves, alpaca long coat and CSGM shawl....so much cashmere, but it's perfectly toasty even for waiting at a streetcar stop for 15 minutes. Brrrrr....... 

Haha, edit - I am also wearing the arm warmers - they are too big, but every bit of warmth helps.

Everyone around me is in down parkas with giant hoods, and are just as cold.

On another note, I think I finally got my Choo boots to fit my feet - Amope gel insoles (I don't like the feel of plastic, but the originals are not removable or I would amope the underside of the insole, so I still feel leather), and I had my production guy drill extra holes in two of the straps to tighten the shaft around my ankles to minimize heel lift from being a generous 1/2 size too big. They seem to be less clompy now.


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> So! I will keep my update light on the skiing and heavy on the fashion.
> 
> We had a lot fun skiing (and some days with crazy DH skiing in whiteout conditions, maybe not so much fun) and eating. Some meals required an adventure to get there - one involves a rather large snowmobile, another requires walking through underground tunnels - and DH and I were truly amazed at how much red meat (fondue!) DS2 can happily consume (especially as I don't buy any at home and DH will go through periods where he tries to avoid it) and digest (he must have some magical gene for it because we certainly don't!).
> 
> I took way too many pics at Strolz because I have realized that there are so many great designers and styles we do not have access to here in the US. Each time I go, I completely fall in love with Trachtenmode, which is a traditional style of Alpine dressing, but translates so elegantly to modern wear. I mean, I'm not buying a dirndl, but I did bring home a few things that are so easy to incorporate and feel good to wear.
> 
> The first is button down shirts. As much as I love Anne Fontaine, why is this the pinnacle of our shirting? Why is it so easy to find and buy stacks of beautiful detailed blouses at reasonable prices anywhere in Austria but not here?
> 
> This is the one I bought. It cost €169 (just like the shirt I bought last year):
> 
> View attachment 3925301
> 
> 
> It's wrinkled because I've already worn it. These I almost bought and I'm kicking myself for passing:
> 
> View attachment 3925302
> 
> 
> I also went for a navy boiled-wool jacket with pink embroidery on the pockets and elbows. It also has a little embroidered belt in the back. It's actually perfect over dresses, I wore it over my floor-length red lace CH dress for New Years.
> 
> View attachment 3925306
> 
> 
> Anyway, I had fun, you get the idea. I am now actively searching for ways to purchase some of their designers (Wallman, Meindl, Cambio, Roqa, and my fave for non-trachten straight-up fashion, Steffen Schraut). That's why I took tons of pictures.
> 
> The best? The shoe department:
> 
> View attachment 3925309
> 
> (The white ones are covered in crystals!)
> 
> View attachment 3925310
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925317
> 
> 
> A few other amazing pieces -
> 
> Ski jackets I don't think I would actually ski in:
> 
> View attachment 3925318
> 
> 
> Colored fur detailing on a fur coat:
> 
> View attachment 3925319
> 
> 
> Id post more but don't want to bore you.
> DH took a picture of me that I don't actually hate so here I am. The boys loved the freedom I could give them to go to the stores or back to our hotel or we would leave extra early for dinner and grab a Gluhwein at one of the outdoor bars and they would meet us, so here I am waiting in town for DSs to meet us:
> 
> View attachment 3925332
> 
> Still enjoying the jacket I had made from moms 1987-football shouldered full length blackglama, wearing a gray sweater with fur hood underneath (and probably another sweater underneath that!)
> 
> And my favorite pic from the mountain:
> 
> View attachment 3925333


Amazing pix! Thanks so much for sharing. You make me like the idea of winter and bustling about in the dark and drinking gluhwein while gathering the family. 
OK, I want those blouses. You're right - how come we can't find this stuff over here? And your new jacket is simply fabulous!!! Navy and pink together are strong and unique. 
Can we talk more about redoing our mothers' old furs?


----------



## Mrs.Z

[QUOTE="
Can we talk more about redoing our mothers' old furs?[/QUOTE]


I remade my MIL’s mink a few years ago then lost weight so I need to alter it again.  It’s a full length black mink.  I will probably stay classic but wonder if there are any modern tweaks I can make.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It’s so difficult to find high quality silk blouses. After balking at the prices of the chanel blouses for years I have come to see why they are worth the price. I do try to find them at sale time if possible. I still will not pay 1800 or even 1000 on sale for a cotton shirt though.





pigleto972001 said:


> I did see some
> Ivory chanel
> Silk blouses on sale at nordies. They had pleats in the front. It was more matte crepe-y as opposed to the satiny feel of the other ground control ivory blouse which sadly did not make sale


I've seen a few silk Chanel blouses at NM and they feel lovely. I agree they would be great to have, esp on sale. Pigleto, you have great Chanel intel! I am not a regular Chanel customer so I find that many desirable pieces if they do make sale are already spoken for or would require a lot of work on my part to find which I completely understand.


----------



## Moirai

@Genie27 I was walking in the cold at the mall today and my fleece-lined Uggs kept me warm but not my NF down coat. I stopped by NM and saw some beautiful Sable and minks on sale, so tempting!
@Mrs.Z Will you keep the length of the fur long?


----------



## Mrs.Z

When I was at NM a few weeks back they had a number of black and cream Chanel blouses on sale but it was a style I did not care for and had not seen before.  They had pleats down the front and a short fitted waist.  They had so many it must have sold poorly.  

@Moirai I just bought a three quarter length mink so I think I will keep my MIL’s full length.  It is the warmest coat which is proving useful in the bomb cyclone.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> It's magnificent! Sure beats my new years outfit of my pajamas for sitting on the couch!



Thank you cafe! Of course, pajamas is my usual NYE outfit. [emoji6][emoji1360][emoji254]



Moirai said:


> Wow, that's a beautiful dress! Thanks for info on the fur coat. The cold weather is making me want one.



Thank you! For many years DH was seriously anti-fur but he relented a few years ago. Really nothing is as warm (I've tried it all!) and I tend to get cold quickly.



Genie27 said:


> BBC, fabulous update! You look gorgeous, and I am eyeing the sequins on your hat with a view to duplicate.
> 
> We have been -4F (feels like -29F) today, and just as cold all week, and I've been wearing my cashmere dresses, thermal tights, knee boots, cashmere sweater, fur hat, leather/cashmere gloves, alpaca long coat and CSGM shawl....so much cashmere, but it's perfectly toasty even for waiting at a streetcar stop for 15 minutes. Brrrrr.......
> 
> Haha, edit - I am also wearing the arm warmers - they are too big, but every bit of warmth helps.



I think the sparkly knit hats are very trendy now, I have a really good one from Gorsuch, but this one I picked up at a local boutique and it wasn't expensive at all. I would think it wouldn't be difficult to replicate, a couple of Swarovski crystals a tweezer and some good glue ought to do it!



momasaurus said:


> Amazing pix! Thanks so much for sharing. You make me like the idea of winter and bustling about in the dark and drinking gluhwein while gathering the family.
> OK, I want those blouses. You're right - how come we can't find this stuff over here? And your new jacket is simply fabulous!!! Navy and pink together are strong and unique.
> Can we talk more about redoing our mothers' old furs?



Thanks so much, Moma!!! I could have really gone crazy there but still saving up for some exciting 2018 purchases. I would be happy to discuss fur redos!!!! What do you need to know??? [emoji5]


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Haha, yes that darn iPad in bed gets me every time. DH said I would get more sleep if I left it downstairs but what good would that be? What boots did you get? The only thing I’m keeping my eye out for is a coat. MM started their sale a few days ago but there was nothing I really loved. The camel coat I tried on at MM store was also on sale but I passed on it and of course sizes went pretty quick. I like the white pants idea! I think it will look good too. I could easily wear the jacket getting on a plane instead of my usual airport attire.



Lol!  The MM sale is tempting and everything goes so fast.  I could happily buy every coat!  I bought the camel gilet instead, and Ostend booties from Vince.  It seems like I ordered both ages ago, although nothing has arrived yet.    I don’t know what is taking so long.  I love Vince shoes, so hopefully these will work.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Prepster I find NM “free shipping” to be the slowest, the worst is when they transfer it to the post office, it takes a few extra days.....awful!


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> So! I will keep my update light on the skiing and heavy on the fashion.
> 
> We had a lot fun skiing (and some days with crazy DH skiing in whiteout conditions, maybe not so much fun) and eating. Some meals required an adventure to get there - one involves a rather large snowmobile, another requires walking through underground tunnels - and DH and I were truly amazed at how much red meat (fondue!) DS2 can happily consume (especially as I don't buy any at home and DH will go through periods where he tries to avoid it) and digest (he must have some magical gene for it because we certainly don't!).
> 
> I took way too many pics at Strolz because I have realized that there are so many great designers and styles we do not have access to here in the US. Each time I go, I completely fall in love with Trachtenmode, which is a traditional style of Alpine dressing, but translates so elegantly to modern wear. I mean, I'm not buying a dirndl, but I did bring home a few things that are so easy to incorporate and feel good to wear.
> 
> The first is button down shirts. As much as I love Anne Fontaine, why is this the pinnacle of our shirting? Why is it so easy to find and buy stacks of beautiful detailed blouses at reasonable prices anywhere in Austria but not here?
> 
> This is the one I bought. It cost €169 (just like the shirt I bought last year):
> 
> View attachment 3925301
> 
> 
> It's wrinkled because I've already worn it. These I almost bought and I'm kicking myself for passing:
> 
> View attachment 3925302
> 
> 
> I also went for a navy boiled-wool jacket with pink embroidery on the pockets and elbows. It also has a little embroidered belt in the back. It's actually perfect over dresses, I wore it over my floor-length red lace CH dress for New Years.
> 
> View attachment 3925306
> 
> 
> Anyway, I had fun, you get the idea. I am now actively searching for ways to purchase some of their designers (Wallman, Meindl, Cambio, Roqa, and my fave for non-trachten straight-up fashion, Steffen Schraut). That's why I took tons of pictures.
> 
> The best? The shoe department:
> 
> View attachment 3925309
> 
> (The white ones are covered in crystals!)
> 
> View attachment 3925310
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925317
> 
> 
> A few other amazing pieces -
> 
> Ski jackets I don't think I would actually ski in:
> 
> View attachment 3925318
> 
> 
> Colored fur detailing on a fur coat:
> 
> View attachment 3925319
> 
> 
> Id post more but don't want to bore you.
> DH took a picture of me that I don't actually hate so here I am. The boys loved the freedom I could give them to go to the stores or back to our hotel or we would leave extra early for dinner and grab a Gluhwein at one of the outdoor bars and they would meet us, so here I am waiting in town for DSs to meet us:
> 
> View attachment 3925332
> 
> Still enjoying the jacket I had made from moms 1987-football shouldered full length blackglama, wearing a gray sweater with fur hood underneath (and probably another sweater underneath that!)
> 
> And my favorite pic from the mountain:
> 
> View attachment 3925333



Great pictures!  You are SO pretty!  I’m not a fur girl but I do love that Nordic look.  Loved the boots.  If you find good sources let me know.  Gorsuch is a favorite catalog.  I can’t even imagine how much trouble I’d get into in those shops—kinda like Gorsuch central.


----------



## nicole0612

prepster said:


> View attachment 3925632
> 
> View attachment 3925633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  The MM sale is tempting and everything goes so fast.  I could happily buy every coat!  I bought the camel gilet instead, and Ostend booties from Vince.  It seems like I ordered both ages ago, although nothing has arrived yet.    I don’t know what is taking so long.  I love Vince shoes, so hopefully these will work.



These are really cute!
I’ve never worn shoes from this brand, do you tend to size up or down if between sizes?


----------



## Mininana

nicole0612 said:


> These are really cute!
> I’ve never worn shoes from this brand, do you tend to size up or down if between sizes?



I sized down half size on their slip ons


----------



## eagle1002us

MSO13 said:


> Just popping in to say that I mastered driving the GIANT snow thrower my DH bought last year and didn't let me use. He's still injured so snow removal is on my list of chores so after driving home 4.5 hours in a blizzard I learned quickly how to fuel it, start it and drive it with almost no casualties  in all honesty I did manage to whip a bunch of rocks dangerously close to the neighbors window but no harm and also many, many branches were run over and destroyed.
> 
> It's so big it practically pulled me around like a dog sled but it was kind of fun. I can even shift gears and make turns more neatly than DH now!
> 
> I'm still thawing out and have piles of work to do.
> 
> CafeCreme, your coat is gorgeous!
> Eagle, glad the SM is taking care of you!
> 
> Hi to all!


I hope you were wearing your Wonder Woman get-up while maneuvering the snow blower -- headdress, arm cuffs, gauntlet bracelets, etc.  This could be a fabulous ad for H or Dries or whoever else you like -- you on top of the snowblower which was powering thru snow like a snarky bull, you with a hand raised like you're trying to rein the bull in.   And wearing a typical somewhat skimpy Wonder Woman outfit while driving a snowblower could start a new trend.   (For the auditory effects, just holler yeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaa!)

This scene is in contrast to when I used a cart to cover a huge antique show, three huge rooms.  I am not terribly coordinated and I bashed into a couple of vendor tables.  Thank goodness I had my knee replacement by the time of the next show . . .


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> @MrsO you are a tough lady! Awesome snow control!
> @eagle1002us im very happy to hear you had success with the SM at your store. Sometimes a conversation is all that is necessary. Hurray! Hope you like the ring!
> I love my H silver rings and wear them every day unless I switch to gold for an outfit now  and then. They feel so wonderful and substantial, there’s just something about them.


Like, Like and double like this post with a cherry on top!  Your endorsement of H rings is spot on, wearing them everyday!  
Of the rings I have, I like the Capture and the Eclipse Jonc, and then the east-west initial ring.  These are all pinky rings.  And they do display nicely.  

 I noticed the north-south initial ring is (finally?) on H.com.  So, I may get that, too, altho maybe not for adjacent fingers.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mrs.Z said:


> [QUOTE="
> Can we talk more about redoing our mothers' old furs?




I remade my MIL’s mink a few years ago then lost weight so I need to alter it again.  It’s a full length black mink.  I will probably stay classic but wonder if there are any modern tweaks I can make.[/QUOTE]
Would leather inserts, like strips or banding, be useful to give the mink a sporty edge?   And, you might be able to make a nice bomber that goes to mid-thigh.  I definitely would not keep it full length.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mrs.Z said:


> When I was at NM a few weeks back they had a number of black and cream Chanel blouses on sale but it was a style I did not care for and had not seen before.  They had pleats down the front and a short fitted waist.  They had so many it must have sold poorly.
> 
> @Moirai I just bought a three quarter length mink so I think I will keep my MIL’s full length.  It is the warmest coat which is proving useful in the bomb cyclone.


Perhaps I should read previous posts before venturing an opinion!


----------



## eagle1002us

prepster said:


> View attachment 3925632
> 
> View attachment 3925633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  The MM sale is tempting and everything goes so fast.  I could happily buy every coat!  I bought the camel gilet instead, and Ostend booties from Vince.  It seems like I ordered both ages ago, although nothing has arrived yet.    I don’t know what is taking so long.  I love Vince shoes, so hopefully these will work.


That girl in the middle of your post could be the Charlie Girl of the 70s, named after a Revlon perfume.  (And then there was the Virginia Slims woman before (no 'after' posted), RIP.


----------



## Mrs.Z

eagle1002us said:


> Perhaps I should read previous posts before venturing an opinion!



I’m curious, do you think full length mink feels dated, I welcome opinions and never take offense!


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> Great pictures!  You are SO pretty!  I’m not a fur girl but I do love that Nordic look.  Loved the boots.  If you find good sources let me know.  Gorsuch is a favorite catalog.  I can’t even imagine how much trouble I’d get into in those shops—kinda like Gorsuch central.



Thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji177] Let me know which boots you liked and I can enable. [emoji6] I found the manufacturer of the crystal boots, I have it written down, and there were a few in the pics by Moncler and I also love the Megeve style by Rossignol. Yeah, Gorsuch is my favorite catalog, too, but there are a bunch of items in there that they just list as made in Austria which actually do have designer names and cost quite a lot less - the tweed Blazers, for example, are by Susanne Spatt and are nearly 1/2 the price in Austria. 



Mrs.Z said:


> I’m curious, do you think full length mink feels dated, I welcome opinions and never take offense!



Perhaps. The full length didn't work for me, so mine comes to mid-thigh. It has bracelet-length sleeves, a collar that zips all the way up to  my chin, and a leather drawstring at the waist that can be tied into a bow. I do have a longer shearling for very cold days but it's a sportier look so the added length works.


----------



## prepster

nicole0612 said:


> These are really cute!
> I’ve never worn shoes from this brand, do you tend to size up or down if between sizes?



I have not personally found them to run large in length, though I rounded up to the next whole size since my feet are wide.  They feel really good.  But reading reviews everyone has a different opinion.  If you are a B width, I'd say start with your true size (the Vince site has half sizes).  If your feet are narrow and/or you frequently round down successfully with your half size or you're ordering something you'll wear without socks, then perhaps round down a half.  If your feet run wide, or you like room for socks, and/or you frequently find yourself rounding up to the next whole size to get some wiggle room, then I'd go ahead and get the upward whole size.  Lol!  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## nicole0612

Mininana said:


> I sized down half size on their slip ons



Thank you!


----------



## prepster

Mrs.Z said:


> Prepster I find NM “free shipping” to be the slowest, the worst is when they transfer it to the post office, it takes a few extra days.....awful!



Lol!  That seems to frequently be the case with free shipping.  Except dear Zappos.  If one could marry a company, I'd marry them. 



Mininana said:


> I sized down half size on their slip ons



Hm.  I've been eyeing a pair of velvet sneakers so maybe I should do that for those.  Thanks very much!



eagle1002us said:


> I hope you were wearing your Wonder Woman get-up while maneuvering the snow blower -- headdress, arm cuffs, gauntlet bracelets, etc.  This could be a fabulous ad for H or Dries or whoever else you like -- you on top of the snowblower which was powering thru snow like a snarky bull, you with a hand raised like you're trying to rein the bull in.   And wearing a typical somewhat skimpy Wonder Woman outfit while driving a snowblower could start a new trend.   (For the auditory effects, just holler yeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaa!)
> 
> This scene is in contrast to when I used a cart to cover a huge antique show, three huge rooms.  I am not terribly coordinated and I bashed into a couple of vendor tables.  Thank goodness I had my knee replacement by the time of the next show . . .



Oh your poor knees!  That sounds similar to the experience of learning to use a large floor buffing machine.


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> Thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji177] Let me know which boots you liked and I can enable. [emoji6] I found the manufacturer of the crystal boots, I have it written down, and there were a few in the pics by Moncler and I also love the Megeve style by Rossignol. Yeah, Gorsuch is my favorite catalog, too, but there are a bunch of items in there that they just list as made in Austria which actually do have designer names and cost quite a lot less - the tweed Blazers, for example, are by Susanne Spatt and are nearly 1/2 the price in Austria.
> 
> Perhaps. The full length didn't work for me, so mine comes to mid-thigh. It has bracelet-length sleeves, a collar that zips all the way up to  my chin, and a leather drawstring at the waist that can be tied into a bow. I do have a longer shearling for very cold days but it's a sportier look so the added length works.



In your last shoe photo, the black hair-on-hide boots on the far right with the black and white topstitched detail... They are pointing towards the wall.  I'd love to know who makes those.  There is a gray version in one of the first photos.  Many years ago I had some friends who were Finnish and she wore boots like that and always looked so great.  They have kind of a 1940's vibe to me.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> View attachment 3925632
> 
> View attachment 3925633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  The MM sale is tempting and everything goes so fast.  I could happily buy every coat!  I bought the camel gilet instead, and Ostend booties from Vince.  It seems like I ordered both ages ago, although nothing has arrived yet.    I don’t know what is taking so long.  I love Vince shoes, so hopefully these will work.


These are nice! Will you wear the vest like in pic?


----------



## Moirai

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m curious, do you think full length mink feels dated, I welcome opinions and never take offense!


If you make it shorter, say to hip length, it would require removing quite a bit of fur and then what would you do with the extra? Hat, headband? I would probably keep the long length unless you don't think you would ever wear it because it's too long.


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Thanks so much, Moma!!! I could have really gone crazy there but still saving up for some exciting 2018 purchases. I would be happy to discuss fur redos!!!! What do you need to know??? [emoji5]


Ach - don't know where to start because I have no ideas. You are so sweet. Lemme drag it out tomorrow and take pix. It's a very 80s piece. It even has epaulets, I think!!


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> I remade my MIL’s mink a few years ago then lost weight so I need to alter it again.  It’s a full length black mink.  I will probably stay classic but wonder if there are any modern tweaks I can make.
> Would leather inserts, like strips or banding, be useful to give the mink a sporty edge?   And, you might be able to make a nice bomber that goes to mid-thigh.  I definitely would not keep it full length.


Oooooooh leather inserts.......


----------



## Genie27

I don’t recommend hip length as mine feels a bit inadequate in terms of coverage. I’d go mid-thigh or just above the knee from a practical standpoint. 

Today would have been perfect for fur but mine doesn’t cover my tush or my thighs. It’s more fashion than function for true cold weather


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> These are nice! Will you wear the vest like in pic?



I was thinking I would wear it with MM camel pants as shown; or with a cashmere tee and jeans and cowboy boots; or with a black turtleneck, black wool skinny (slightly cropped) pants, and some pointy black suede mid-heel ankle boots.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mrs.Z said:


> Prepster I find NM “free shipping” to be the slowest, the worst is when they transfer it to the post office, it takes a few extra days.....awful!


I haven't ordered from them in a while, but I think Lord & Taylor does that, too.   Undoubtedly I experienced this from NM, too, in past seasons when I liked the color selection better.   Transfer to a PO is some kind of Postal Innovation.   Oh, yuck.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m curious, do you think full length mink feels dated, I welcome opinions and never take offense!


I do consider it dated.   It's good for wearing in super cool weather but then where else?  Of course, how many super cool or cold days you have in your climate may differ from my -- on average -- mild climate.  

I could see wearing a mink jacket or bomber to all the kinds of things that people typically do on a weekend -- shopping, restaurants, the movies, etc.  The idea would be to loosen up the formality of a full length mink coat so that the first thing a person notices is that it's a great look, not that it's a mink.

My fav faux fir coat is a knee length trapeze.  I love it.  DH got me the fabric for a birthday prezzie.  But I don't wear it b/c the weather is generally too warm.  Five years ago I wore it several times a season. If we went to NY, then it would be fine.   
Anyhow, I have this quilted denim jacket with puffy faux leopard sleeves.   I have always liked the somewhat "over the top" look of the jacket but I haven't worn that one, either.   I have a New Year's resolution to wear it soon b/c most winter days are quite mild.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I don’t recommend hip length as mine feels a bit inadequate in terms of coverage. I’d go mid-thigh or just above the knee from a practical standpoint.
> 
> Today would have been perfect for fur but mine doesn’t cover my tush or my thighs. It’s more fashion than function for true cold weather


I had a bomber jacket, that is, one gathered at the hem and attached to a band that I didn't not keep but it would fit me now.  It ended between mid-thigh and knee length.    I really liked it.   It was an unconventional silhouette.


----------



## momasaurus

eagle1002us said:


> I do consider it dated.   It's good for wearing in super cool weather but then where else?  Of course, how many super cool or cold days you have in your climate may differ from my -- on average -- mild climate.
> 
> I could see wearing a mink jacket or bomber to all the kinds of things that people typically do on a weekend -- shopping, restaurants, the movies, etc.  The idea would be to loosen up the formality of a full length mink coat so that the first thing a person notices is that it's a great look, not that it's a mink.
> 
> My fav faux fir coat is a knee length trapeze.  I love it.  DH got me the fabric for a birthday prezzie.  But I don't wear it b/c the weather is generally too warm.  Five years ago I wore it several times a season. If we went to NY, then it would be fine.
> Anyhow, I have this quilted denim jacket with puffy faux leopard sleeves.   I have always liked the somewhat "over the top" look of the jacket but I haven't worn that one, either.   I have a New Year's resolution to wear it soon b/c most winter days are quite mild.


Ooooh I think we need to see this cool coats. Pix please??


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> I do consider it dated.   It's good for wearing in super cool weather but then where else?  Of course, how many super cool or cold days you have in your climate may differ from my -- on average -- mild climate.
> 
> I could see wearing a mink jacket or bomber to all the kinds of things that people typically do on a weekend -- shopping, restaurants, the movies, etc.  The idea would be to loosen up the formality of a full length mink coat so that the first thing a person notices is that it's a great look, not that it's a mink.
> 
> My fav faux fir coat is a knee length trapeze.  I love it.  DH got me the fabric for a birthday prezzie.  But I don't wear it b/c the weather is generally too warm.  Five years ago I wore it several times a season. If we went to NY, then it would be fine.
> Anyhow, I have this quilted denim jacket with puffy faux leopard sleeves.   I have always liked the somewhat "over the top" look of the jacket but I haven't worn that one, either.   I have a New Year's resolution to wear it soon b/c most winter days are quite mild.



I’ve been thinking about this a bit too lately. My mom has the HUGE full length long-haired mink coat that just hangs in the closet. Anyone who wears it looks like an actual bear. I’ve been trying to think of ways to rework it, but it’s just such a monstrosity that I can’t think of anything. Are there also uses for the extra fur that gets cuts off during the retooling? I posted a while back that I also have my grandmother’s leopard swing coat from the 60s, so I’m not sure what to do with that either. I also have a feeling completely taking these coats apart and reworking them will cost a small fortune.


----------



## JolieS

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m curious, do you think full length mink feels dated, I welcome opinions and never take offense!


No I don’t think a full-length fur looks dated. But as a fur lover living in a cold climate part of the year, I’m biased. It is all about the style. A furrier can come up with suggestions for updating a coat, at all price points. One of the best ways IMO is shearing the coat if it is not a shorter haired fur to begin with (like Blackglama for example). Shearing gives a totally new look, and is not as expensive as getting leather inserts, which can make the coat less warm. Inserts usually are used to make the coat larger. A sheared, knee length mink can look casual or dressy. You could go to fur coat makers websites to get inspiration for what fur styles look like today. Good luck with your project!


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> I’ve been thinking about this a bit too lately. My mom has the HUGE full length long-haired mink coat that just hangs in the closet. Anyone who wears it looks like an actual bear. I’ve been trying to think of ways to rework it, but it’s just such a monstrosity that I can’t think of anything. Are there also uses for the extra fur that gets cuts off during the retooling? I posted a while back that I also have my grandmother’s leopard swing coat from the 60s, so I’m not sure what to do with that either. I also have a feeling completely taking these coats apart and reworking them will cost a small fortune.



Yes, remodelling a fur coat can get expensive. Rule of thumb is don’t spend more than 50% of what a new coat would cost, and only remodel if the pelts are in very good condition. Hanging in a closet for years may have dried them out. I personally like shearing as a remodelling alternative. Gets rid of the bear-like look and is on-trend. If you’re shortening and have a good bit of fur left over, a scarf or throw pillows come to mind. If the coat can’t be salvaged because of condition, getting a fur throw made could be a fun option. The leopard I wouldn’t wear I’m afraid, even as a fur lover, because of the animal’s endangered status today. Good luck with your project!


----------



## Mrs.Z

cafecreme15 said:


> I’ve been thinking about this a bit too lately. My mom has the HUGE full length long-haired mink coat that just hangs in the closet. Anyone who wears it looks like an actual bear. I’ve been trying to think of ways to rework it, but it’s just such a monstrosity that I can’t think of anything. Are there also uses for the extra fur that gets cuts off during the retooling? I posted a while back that I also have my grandmother’s leopard swing coat from the 60s, so I’m not sure what to do with that either. I also have a feeling completely taking these coats apart and reworking them will cost a small fortune.



A good place will guide you through the restyling process, suggesting modern updates.  It cost me about $2,300 about four years ago to restyle the Mink.  They then told me it was a 20k coat.  

If you don’t mind the cost you can definitely end up with a beautiful coat.  My Mother has a fox jacket and raccoon coat she never wears.  I need to evaluate if the fur is even that nice and if they are worth spending money to restyle.


----------



## Mrs.Z

JolieS said:


> No I don’t think a full-length fur looks dated. But as a fur lover living in a cold climate part of the year, I’m biased. It is all about the style. A furrier can come up with suggestions for updating a coat, at all price points. One of the best ways IMO is shearing the coat if it is not a shorter haired fur to begin with (like Blackglama for example). Shearing gives a totally new look, and is not as expensive as getting leather inserts, which can make the coat less warm. Inserts usually are used to make the coat larger. A sheared, knee length mink can look casual or dressy. You could go to fur coat makers websites to get inspiration for what fur styles look like today. Good luck with your project!



Thank you, I agree that full length can still be modern and dressy or casual.  I’m biased too as it is officially 5 degrees f here right now. I saw a woman at Whole Foods the other day in a full length brown mink and she looked so chic my whole head turned.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Moirai said:


> If you make it shorter, say to hip length, it would require removing quite a bit of fur and then what would you do with the extra? Hat, headband? I would probably keep the long length unless you don't think you would ever wear it because it's too long.



I had 2 full length fur coats, a big brown mink that did indeed make me feel like a bear, and a gorgeous black sheared mink with a fox collar.
I had the brown one restyled into a parka-like coat - zips up and has a hood. I wear it so much more now than I did when it was full length. 
I had teddy bears made with the extra fur. [emoji4]
Edited to add - the temp right now is -6 Fahrenheit. A fur coat is incredibly warm.


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> In your last shoe photo, the black hair-on-hide boots on the far right with the black and white topstitched detail... They are pointing towards the wall.  I'd love to know who makes those.  There is a gray version in one of the first photos.  Many years ago I had some friends who were Finnish and she wore boots like that and always looked so great.  They have kind of a 1940's vibe to me.



I will check. I think those were EU only. [emoji20]



Moirai said:


> If you make it shorter, say to hip length, it would require removing quite a bit of fur and then what would you do with the extra? Hat, headband? I would probably keep the long length unless you don't think you would ever wear it because it's too long.



I have had the extra fur sitting in my closet and I think it's enough for a vest. Next year!



momasaurus said:


> Ach - don't know where to start because I have no ideas. You are so sweet. Lemme drag it out tomorrow and take pix. It's a very 80s piece. It even has epaulets, I think!!



Cool! Take your time. [emoji5]



cafecreme15 said:


> I’ve been thinking about this a bit too lately. My mom has the HUGE full length long-haired mink coat that just hangs in the closet. Anyone who wears it looks like an actual bear. I’ve been trying to think of ways to rework it, but it’s just such a monstrosity that I can’t think of anything. Are there also uses for the extra fur that gets cuts off during the retooling? I posted a while back that I also have my grandmother’s leopard swing coat from the 60s, so I’m not sure what to do with that either. I also have a feeling completely taking these coats apart and reworking them will cost a small fortune.



Cafe I agree with MrsZ below. I had it done locally, the restyler evaluated the condition to make sure it was worth it to restyle and we designed it together. She has her own line of fur coats and pieces so she had amazing input. She was extremely careful and made and fitted a muslin on me first before she did anything to the coat. Very reasonable, cost almost the same as MrsZ! 



Mrs.Z said:


> A good place will guide you through the restyling process, suggesting modern updates.  It cost me about $2,300 about four years ago to restyle the Mink.  They then told me it was a 20k coat.
> 
> If you don’t mind the cost you can definitely end up with a beautiful coat.  My Mother has a fox jacket and raccoon coat she never wears.  I need to evaluate if the fur is even that nice and if they are worth spending money to restyle.


----------



## momasaurus

Last year I got out of Grand Central Station and saw a lady in a mink vest, about thigh length, that was soooooo chic. I followed her for several blocks just ogling the outfit.
I am keeping track of all these suggestions, thanks everyone. I have a feeling the fur is very dried out....


----------



## Mrs.Z

I guess you can have a fur dyed also.  This came up in my search for raccoon coats.  I think it’s cool.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




The Mink I just purchased is Pink!


----------



## Moirai

Cookiefiend said:


> I had 2 full length fur coats, a big brown mink that did indeed make me feel like a bear, and a gorgeous black sheared mink with a fox collar.
> I had the brown one restyled into a parka-like coat - zips up and has a hood. I wear it so much more now than I did when it was full length.
> I had teddy bears made with the extra fur. [emoji4]
> Edited to add - the temp right now is -6 Fahrenheit. A fur coat is incredibly warm.


Your minks sound fabulous. I was out to dinner with my family and my MIL wore her mid thigh length sheared mink and Maitre de la foret scarf I bought her last Christmas. She looked lovely.


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> I will check. I think those were EU only. [emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> I have had the extra fur sitting in my closet and I think it's enough for a vest. Next year!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! Take your time. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe I agree with MrsZ below. I had it done locally, the restyler evaluated the condition to make sure it was worth it to restyle and we designed it together. She has her own line of fur coats and pieces so she had amazing input. She was extremely careful and made and fitted a muslin on me first before she did anything to the coat. Very reasonable, cost almost the same as MrsZ!


Great idea. Headbands are nice too if you have small pieces.


----------



## Moirai

Question for the fur experts, it is better to purchase through a furrier as opposed to NM or Sak? I’ve seen some lovely furs in their stores but wondered if they can handle alterations and if the furs are stored appropriately if held over for the next season?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Moirai said:


> Question for the fur experts, it is better to purchase through a furrier as opposed to NM or Sak? I’ve seen some lovely furs in their stores but wondered if they can handle alterations and if the furs are stored appropriately if held over for the next season?



I wouldn’t consider myself an expert [emoji38] but, mine both came from a furrier and are stored, repaired, and cleaned by them too. I would buy from NM or Saks, but do everything else with a furrier. 
My parka is going in for repairs this spring. Poor thing has been worn quite a bit and it’s starting to show at the zipper.


----------



## Moirai

Cookiefiend said:


> I wouldn’t consider myself an expert [emoji38] but, mine both came from a furrier and are stored, repaired, and cleaned by them too. I would buy from NM or Saks, but do everything else with a furrier.
> My parka is going in for repairs this spring. Poor thing has been worn quite a bit and it’s starting to show at the zipper.


You are to me . Thank you for your input.


----------



## JolieS

Moirai said:


> Question for the fur experts, it is better to purchase through a furrier as opposed to NM or Sak? I’ve seen some lovely furs in their stores but wondered if they can handle alterations and if the furs are stored appropriately if held over for the next season?


My former Montreal furrier used to wholesale coats to NM; he nicknamed them Needless Markup. LOL. A good furrier can work with you to design exactly what you have in mind - everything from letting you pick the pelts to making a muslin of the coat first. It can be fun, creative, and as close to couture as I’m ever going to get. Usually the price will be lower also because the furrier’s overhead is less. The down side is that an independent furrier might not be as up-to-date on styles as a department store fur salon.  

Not saying that ready-made coats from top department stores aren’t lovely. Depends on what you’re looking for, the time you have, and what sales you find. The department stores usually all use the exact same storage facility. Some department store fur salons have a furrier on site (maybe a few days/week in season) to do alterations and remodelling. If they don’t have a specialist, I wouldn’t trust them. Also department store sales staff might not be very knowledgeable about fur. I’ve been told some whoppers by department store fur salon SAs.


----------



## JolieS

Mrs.Z said:


> I guess you can have a fur dyed also.  This came up in my search for raccoon coats.  I think it’s cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926111
> 
> 
> The Mink I just purchased is Pink!


The racoon looks feathered and dyed. This would be an expensive remodel IMO.


----------



## Moirai

JolieS said:


> My former Montreal furrier used to wholesale coats to NM; he nicknamed them Needless Markup. LOL. A good furrier can work with you to design exactly what you have in mind - everything from letting you pick the pelts to making a muslin of the coat first. It can be fun, creative, and as close to couture as I’m ever going to get. Usually the price will be lower also because the furrier’s overhead is less. The down side is that an independent furrier might not be as up-to-date on styles as a department store fur salon.
> 
> Not saying that ready-made coats from top department stores aren’t lovely. Depends on what you’re looking for, the time you have, and what sales you find. The department stores usually all use the exact same storage facility. Some department store fur salons have a furrier on site (maybe a few days/week in season) to do alterations and remodelling. If they don’t have a specialist, I wouldn’t trust them. Also department store sales staff might not be very knowledgeable about fur. I’ve been told some whoppers by department store fur salon SAs.


Thanks for the helpful info, Jolie. I would love to design a coat to my specs but worry about the cost. The prices for thigh length minks I've seeing at NM and Sak during this sale season are around 5-8k usd for minks. Are those reasonable prices?


----------



## JolieS

Moirai said:


> Thanks for the helpful info, Jolie. I would love to design a coat to my specs but worry about the cost. The prices for thigh length minks I've seeing at NM and Sak during this sale season are around 5-8k usd for minks. Are those reasonable prices?


You’re welcome. Price is a function of the quality of the coat (or should be): dyed or not; female or male skins; etc., etc. That said, $5-8K sale price for a short coat seems high to me, but I’m not very familiar with the US market. Over on the fur thread you might find some good input about prices. 
An independent furrier should charge less than a full-price department store fur. Of course you need to negotiate before they start making the coat.


----------



## Flip88

Mrs.Z said:


> I guess you can have a fur dyed also.  This came up in my search for raccoon coats.  I think it’s cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926111
> 
> 
> The Mink I just purchased is Pink!


And it sounds amazing. You must post it in the 'show us your fur item's thread in Accessories. Fur can be dyed any colour generally.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Pink Dior Mink ! I just put some boots on but otherwise I’m in my jammies!


----------



## Moirai

Mrs.Z said:


> Pink Dior Mink ! I just put some boots on but otherwise I’m in my jammies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926390


Gorgeous!!! Love your decor too!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love your decor too!



Thank you!!


----------



## cafecreme15

JolieS said:


> No I don’t think a full-length fur looks dated. But as a fur lover living in a cold climate part of the year, I’m biased. It is all about the style. A furrier can come up with suggestions for updating a coat, at all price points. One of the best ways IMO is shearing the coat if it is not a shorter haired fur to begin with (like Blackglama for example). Shearing gives a totally new look, and is not as expensive as getting leather inserts, which can make the coat less warm. Inserts usually are used to make the coat larger. A sheared, knee length mink can look casual or dressy. You could go to fur coat makers websites to get inspiration for what fur styles look like today. Good luck with your project!





JolieS said:


> Yes, remodelling a fur coat can get expensive. Rule of thumb is don’t spend more than 50% of what a new coat would cost, and only remodel if the pelts are in very good condition. Hanging in a closet for years may have dried them out. I personally like shearing as a remodelling alternative. Gets rid of the bear-like look and is on-trend. If you’re shortening and have a good bit of fur left over, a scarf or throw pillows come to mind. If the coat can’t be salvaged because of condition, getting a fur throw made could be a fun option. The leopard I wouldn’t wear I’m afraid, even as a fur lover, because of the animal’s endangered status today. Good luck with your project!





Mrs.Z said:


> A good place will guide you through the restyling process, suggesting modern updates.  It cost me about $2,300 about four years ago to restyle the Mink.  They then told me it was a 20k coat.
> 
> If you don’t mind the cost you can definitely end up with a beautiful coat.  My Mother has a fox jacket and raccoon coat she never wears.  I need to evaluate if the fur is even that nice and if they are worth spending money to restyle.





BBC said:


> I will check. I think those were EU only. [emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> I have had the extra fur sitting in my closet and I think it's enough for a vest. Next year!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! Take your time. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe I agree with MrsZ below. I had it done locally, the restyler evaluated the condition to make sure it was worth it to restyle and we designed it together. She has her own line of fur coats and pieces so she had amazing input. She was extremely careful and made and fitted a muslin on me first before she did anything to the coat. Very reasonable, cost almost the same as MrsZ!



Having the coats evaluated is a great idea for a first step. I suspect the leopard is too dried out to so anything with. I feel guilty having it sit in my closet, but I can’t offload it either so I figured if I could find a workable way to wear it, then I would try it out. Probably wouldn’t feel right though. 

And I love the idea of shearing the bear style mink coat. I would have to shortened to probably about the knee and with it’s new haircut it would be so chic!


----------



## AngelFood

I just looked into restyling a 1980’s nearly floor length mink this past week. I have had it redone once already and removed the large shoulder pads and raised the super deep armholes. I didn’t chop any of the length off though and that is probably the main reason why I never wear it. I envisioned a collarless shorter sheared coat similar in look to the beautiful pink Dior coat that Mrs Z owns. So chic! However I was warned that my beautiful mahogany brown mink would be more mushroom colored when sheared. The furrier claimed that the sheared coats available for sale are sheared first and then dyed. The underneath layer which is exposed when sheared is much lighter. I have not verified this with a second source yet but the sample they showed me would not be anything I am interested in. I will surely at least cut it this year to just below the knee so I will get some use out of the coat. I don’t know if the complete change I prefer will be cost effective. I have certainly been using another fur this winter. It has been so cold and there is nothing else I own that keeps me so toasty!


----------



## JolieS

AngelFood said:


> I just looked into restyling a 1980’s nearly floor length mink this past week. I have had it redone once already and removed the large shoulder pads and raised the super deep armholes. I didn’t chop any of the length off though and that is probably the main reason why I never wear it. I envisioned a collarless shorter sheared coat similar in look to the beautiful pink Dior coat that Mrs Z owns. So chic! However I was warned that my beautiful mahogany brown mink would be more mushroom colored when sheared. The furrier claimed that the sheared coats available for sale are sheared first and then dyed. The underneath layer which is exposed when sheared is much lighter. I have not verified this with a second source yet but the sample they showed me would not be anything I am interested in. I will surely at least cut it this year to just below the knee so I will get some use out of the coat. I don’t know if the complete change I prefer will be cost effective. I have certainly been using another fur this winter. It has been so cold and there is nothing else I own that keeps me so toasty!



Yes, if you shear the guard hairs off a Mahogany the remaining under hairs are a lighter taupe colour naturally. However the colour will not be uniform as you’ll see the outline or faint markings of the natural tones in the pelt. I understand this might not be to your taste, but I quite like the look. As your furrier also said, many (but not all) sheared coats are dyed. Dying makes the colour uniform and is also a way to make less-than-ideal pelts more useable, and/or more easily matched.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Wow Jolie, so much knowledge about fur!
I have 8 fur coats, 3 were modelled for me and I don’t know whether they are male or female 

I gave 2 of them for remodelling into gilets in December. They are from the 90-s, silver fox and polar fox. Very heavy because this is how they made them back then, and even the threads were heavy.

MrsZ, the pink Dior is so cute!

Cafecreme, I finally have time to read it all. The coat looks nice on you, reminds of Balmain

Happy holidays to everyone. And today is Orthodox Christmas - so, merry Christmas again!


----------



## EmileH

Mrs.Z said:


> Pink Dior Mink ! I just put some boots on but otherwise I’m in my jammies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926390



The coat is amazing but your decor is my absolute dream.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The coat is amazing but your decor is my absolute dream.



Wow, thank you so much! (I am in the slow process of giving my traditional home a modern twist.)


----------



## dharma

Mrs.Z said:


> Wow, thank you so much! (I am in the slow process of giving my traditional home a modern twist.)


Mrs.Z I echo PBP’s sentiments. I adore  the coat and the decor. Just gorgeous!! I love when traditional home architecture and paneled walls are paired with more contemporary furnishings. Your room has beautiful bones for any look that you decide on. 
That pink is TDF!!!!


----------



## dharma

Catching up on a slow Sunday and enjoying all the posts. 
The fur talk is wonderful, so much knowledge here. I had a Persian lamb bomber from the 80’s that I started to take apart a couple of years ago to attempt the remodel myself. I put it aside and never finished and now bombers are all the rage again  Maybe I should just put it back together!
@cafecreme15 , I have forgotten what you originally posted about your leopard coat and where it’s from, but I wanted to ask if you are sure it’s leopard. If there’s a possibility that it could be lynx, you may be more comfortable wearing it. They are very similar. I have a vintage one that I’m not sure about wearing either, I don’t want to bring fur ethics into a friendly TPF thread so let’s just say I am conflicted. There’s no doubt it’s a beautiful coat and it makes quite a statement. I just don’t think I have the guts to wear it, especially to Whole Foods  I’ll post a picture of it soon. 

@Sheikha Latifa Happy Holidays to you!!!


----------



## Moirai

dharma said:


> Catching up on a slow Sunday and enjoying all the posts.
> The fur talk is wonderful, so much knowledge here. I had a Persian lamb bomber from the 80’s that I started to take apart a couple of years ago to attempt the remodel myself. I put it aside and never finished and now bombers are all the rage again  Maybe I should just put it back together!
> @cafecreme15 , I have forgotten what you originally posted about your leopard coat and where it’s from, but I wanted to ask if you are sure it’s leopard. If there’s a possibility that it could be lynx, you may be more comfortable wearing it. They are very similar. I have a vintage one that I’m not sure about wearing either, I don’t want to bring fur ethics into a friendly TPF thread so let’s just say I am conflicted. There’s no doubt it’s a beautiful coat and it makes quite a statement. I just don’t think I have the guts to wear it, especially to Whole Foods  I’ll post a picture of it soon.
> 
> @Sheikha Latifa Happy Holidays to you!!!


dharma, I understand your conflicted feelings. IMO, if one already owns it, why not put it to good use? And if one is asked, can't one just say it's faux?


----------



## cafecreme15

dharma said:


> Catching up on a slow Sunday and enjoying all the posts.
> The fur talk is wonderful, so much knowledge here. I had a Persian lamb bomber from the 80’s that I started to take apart a couple of years ago to attempt the remodel myself. I put it aside and never finished and now bombers are all the rage again  Maybe I should just put it back together!
> @cafecreme15 , I have forgotten what you originally posted about your leopard coat and where it’s from, but I wanted to ask if you are sure it’s leopard. If there’s a possibility that it could be lynx, you may be more comfortable wearing it. They are very similar. I have a vintage one that I’m not sure about wearing either, I don’t want to bring fur ethics into a friendly TPF thread so let’s just say I am conflicted. There’s no doubt it’s a beautiful coat and it makes quite a statement. I just don’t think I have the guts to wear it, especially to Whole Foods  I’ll post a picture of it soon.
> 
> @Sheikha Latifa Happy Holidays to you!!!



Hi dharma! I’m pretty sure my coat is leopard - it was my grandmother’s who went out and bought it in the early 60s after she saw Jackie Kennedy wearing one. Wearing a coat like that to a place like Whole Foods is a funny mental image!


----------



## JolieS

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Wow Jolie, so much knowledge about fur!
> I have 8 fur coats, 3 were modelled for me and I don’t know whether they are male or female
> 
> I gave 2 of them for remodelling into gilets in December. They are from the 90-s, silver fox and polar fox. Very heavy because this is how they made them back then, and even the threads were heavy.
> 
> MrsZ, the pink Dior is so cute!
> 
> Cafecreme, I finally have time to read it all. The coat looks nice on you, reminds of Balmain
> 
> Happy holidays to everyone. And today is Orthodox Christmas - so, merry Christmas again!


@Sheikha: my knowledge about furs is just standard stuff, coming from Montreal, a city that has been the centre of the Canadian fur trade for over 250 years. Sort of a genetic thing you might say. Male vs. female pelts matters only for mink and sable. Females are plumper and narrower, therefore you need more female pelts for a coat, making it warmer and more luxurious. Male pelts are wider and flatter, which is a look that you might be after. In general coats made from male pelts are less expensive. Walk away if an SA can’t tell you if the pelts are female or male on a mink or sable.
Yes, the gilet look is very on trend now, and is an excellent way to remodel a fur IMO.
Happy Christmas to you!


----------



## Joannadyne

JolieS said:


> @Sheikha: my knowledge about furs is just standard stuff, coming from Montreal, a city that has been the centre of the Canadian fur trade for over 250 years. Sort of a genetic thing you might say. Male vs. female pelts matters only for mink and sable. Females are plumper and narrower, therefore you need more female pelts for a coat, making it warmer and more luxurious. Male pelts are wider and flatter, which is a look that you might be after. In general coats made from male pelts are less expensive. Walk away if an SA can’t tell you if the pelts are female or male on a mink or sable.
> Yes, the gilet look is very on trend now, and is an excellent way to remodel a fur IMO.
> Happy Christmas to you!



Hmph, I wish I knew the secret to being plump but narrow! Seems like an oxymoron. 

Appreciate all your fur knowledge! Is there any way to tell on a finished coat if it’s made of male or female minks? Does shearing it make it moot?


----------



## Joannadyne

Mrs.Z said:


> Wow, thank you so much! (I am in the slow process of giving my traditional home a modern twist.)


I agree with PbP, dharma and others! I want to see more of your home for home decor inspiration!


----------



## prepster

Regarding the leopard coat, I respect everyone's opinions, and I do love fashion, but many big cats are at risk by poachers of disappearing from the planet forever.  I think wearing any endangered or at risk species no matter when the coat was purchased, would be in exceptionally poor taste.  Now I'll clear out for awhile while!


----------



## JolieS

Joannadyne said:


> Hmph, I wish I knew the secret to being plump but narrow! Seems like an oxymoron.
> 
> Appreciate all your fur knowledge! Is there any way to tell on a finished coat if it’s made of male or female minks? Does shearing it make it moot?


Agree, plump but narrow would be nice. Yes, you can tell on a finished mink or sable if the pelts are female as they look - well - narrow and plump. Just takes a bit of practice to train your eye and to be guided by a SA who knows their stuff. No, shearing does not make it moot. A sheared female will look slightly different from a sheared male. As the pelt is more plump, the sheared female will look and feel more luxurious. Practicing to tell the difference is fun. Hope this helps.


----------



## Joannadyne

After many years of refusing to invest in an expensive vacuum, and pooh-poohing Dysons as being overhyped, I finally caved and bought one. It’s the multifloor 2. Can I just say that sucker gave me a revelatory, almost religious experience when I first used it?? I marveled at how much fine dirt was in my carpet. I emptied that bin four times!! If cleanliness is next to godliness, I was right there, vacuuming around Him. 

OK, one more question of domesticity: Anyone have an Instant Pot? I remember we talked sous vide but can’t remember if we talked IP. Do you love it? Can I look forward to another rapturous experience??


----------



## Mrs.Z

I am a Dyson devotee, welcome to the club Joannadyne!  I prefer the handhelds, I have two dogs that shed like crazy.  You do need to be careful with the Dyson on delicate rugs as the suction is just that powerful.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the Dyson vacuums. I have the hair dryer and also love it. My husband and I schlep it with us on travels 

I love a floor length mink. Wish I had the occasion to use it. Our neimans has a fur room but it’s usually shorter furs. 

We also have an instant pot and love it. Makes rice pretty quick. Steams veggies. Boils eggs. Also does yogurt but we haven’t tried it ! Highly recommend


----------



## Moirai

@Joannadyne @pigleto972001 Isn't Instant Pot a pressure cooker?


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes it is. Steamer pressure cooker rice maker etc.


----------



## Joannadyne

Moirai said:


> @Joannadyne @pigleto972001 Isn't Instant Pot a pressure cooker?


Yep, it’s an electric pressure cooker. But it’s also fancy because it has all these preset buttons. I’m considering the Duo Plus, which has an egg setting but also a CAKE setting. The Ultra, which is a super new model, can also Sous Vide but the reviews so far say it’s not as good as an actual sous vider. 

My mom always cooked with an old fashioned pressure cooker but the manual steam release thingy always freaked me out. I grew up hearing about exploding pressure cookers so it made me stay away from them. This thing has a safety feature where it won’t open unless the steam has been released. 

Also, I’m tired of crappy dry rice from my old fashioned rice cooker. I’d love to get one of those fancy Asian rice cookers but they’re hundreds of dollars and only cook rice. I figure an Instant Pot would give me tasty rice and keep on giving with all its various functions.

They do say there’s a learning curve with these, so that’s mostly what I was curious about - if anyone here loves theirs and how easy it is to use.


----------



## Moirai

Joannadyne said:


> Yep, it’s an electric pressure cooker. But it’s also fancy because it has all these preset buttons. I’m considering the Duo Plus, which has an egg setting but also a CAKE setting. The Ultra, which is a super new model, can also Sous Vide but the reviews so far say it’s not as good as an actual sous vider.
> 
> My mom always cooked with an old fashioned pressure cooker but the manual steam release thingy always freaked me out. I grew up hearing about exploding pressure cookers so it made me stay away from them. This thing has a safety feature where it won’t open unless the steam has been released.
> 
> Also, I’m tired of crappy dry rice from my old fashioned rice cooker. I’d love to get one of those fancy Asian rice cookers but they’re hundreds of dollars and only cook rice. I figure an Instant Pot would give me tasty rice and keep on giving with all its various functions.
> 
> They do say there’s a learning curve with these, so that’s mostly what I was curious about - if anyone here loves theirs and how easy it is to use.


That sounds like a versatile kitchen item to have. Plus it saves on counter space. The steam from those pressure cookers scares me too!


----------



## Katel

Joannadyne said:


> Yep, it’s an electric pressure cooker. But it’s also fancy because it has all these preset buttons. I’m considering the Duo Plus, which has an egg setting but also a CAKE setting. The Ultra, which is a super new model, can also Sous Vide but the reviews so far say it’s not as good as an actual sous vider.
> 
> My mom always cooked with an old fashioned pressure cooker but the manual steam release thingy always freaked me out. I grew up hearing about exploding pressure cookers so it made me stay away from them. This thing has a safety feature where it won’t open unless the steam has been released.
> 
> Also, I’m tired of crappy dry rice from my old fashioned rice cooker. I’d love to get one of those fancy Asian rice cookers but they’re hundreds of dollars and only cook rice. I figure an Instant Pot would give me tasty rice and keep on giving with all its various functions.
> 
> They do say there’s a learning curve with these, so that’s mostly what I was curious about - if anyone here loves theirs and how easy it is to use.



It's also a slow cooker...I got one for Christmas and am looking forward to learning/using it.

Pressure cooker
Slow cooker
Steamer
Rice cooker
Yogurt maker
Saute - er 
Food warmer

How to get it out of the box and set it up
https://www.kitchenstewardship.com/how-to-set-up-instant-pot-video/


----------



## Meta

@Joannadyne I grew up with an old school pressure cooker as well so I know what you're talking about! Like you, I had a very simple traditional rice cooker but splurged and bought an expensive Zohjirushi rice cooker upon moving across the pond.

The model I have, Zohjirushi NS-TSQ10 has quite a few functions: white, sushi, porridge, sweet and brown rice settings, cake baking function, and a steam function. By far, I've used it mostly to cook rice but also steaming veggies and on occasion to cook porridge although I prefer to do the latter the old fashioned way.  My mum has offered to buy me Instant Pot and other fancy cooking  gadgets but I'm happy with what I have and have declined her offer a few times. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## cremel

Wow this thread is rolling fast!! I haven’t been able to read through all the topics.  Wanted to wish everyone a happy and healthy 2018!! Our Christmas in France was remarkable.  I am glad we made it happen.  The last part was somewhat a disaster but now it’s all over. We are all home and toddlers are soundly asleep.  

We were stranded in Utah because our plane couldn’t part at its gate. Another plane was delayed and took out gate. And the delayed flight caused a series of problems including missing the connection flying home, strollers and luggage’s went to California but we were still in Utah with absolutely nothing but two little carry on backpacks. 

I am frankly impressed by our two little ones who used up their strength to run all the way to the furtherest possible gate and only saw the plane leaving.  They were well behaved during the ten plus hours flights. They were happy and influenced other passengers too. Strangers had loads of chuckles when the two little ones were having fun in the plane.  They were optimistic and strong. When I saw my 3.5 year old shouting in French “ moman the plane just left. I am too tired to run more.” My tears almost burst out.  This was after 50 hours of traveling.  From south France(about 12 hours of driving including the highway stops.)to Sharaton at CDG then to Utah.  

The trip pleased grandparents a great deal and kids got to meet their cousins. They also had the chance to experience a classic Christmas with family members including the big dinner and gifts revealing. 

Hermes trips were very pleasant and successful too. Thanks to my kids and husband. They made this trip possible.  I was almost giving up the idea to bring them to France during this crazy time for airports etc.


----------



## SouthTampa

Mrs.Z said:


> Thank you!!


Love the room.    I find it very “french”.  ❤️


----------



## Joannadyne

weN84 said:


> @Joannadyne I grew up with an old school pressure cooker as well so I know what you're talking about! Like you, I had a very simple traditional rice cooker but splurged and bought an expensive Zohjirushi rice cooker upon moving across the pond.
> 
> The model I have, Zohjirushi NS-TSQ10 has quite a few functions: white, sushi, porridge, sweet and brown rice settings, cake baking function, and a steam function. By far, I've used it mostly to cook rice but also steaming veggies and on occasion to cook porridge although I prefer to do the latter the old fashioned way.  My mum has offered to buy me Instant Pot and other fancy cooking  gadgets but I'm happy with what I have and have declined her offer a few times. Just thought I'd share.


Those Zohjirushi rice cookers are amazing. The Rice always tastes so good. I think those are way better than the Instant Pot. For rice, that is.


----------



## Joannadyne

cremel said:


> Wow this thread is rolling fast!! I haven’t been able to read through all the topics.  Wanted to wish everyone a happy and healthy 2018!! Our Christmas in France was remarkable.  I am glad we made it happen.  The last part was somewhat a disaster but now it’s all over. We are all home and toddlers are soundly asleep.
> 
> We were stranded in Utah because our plane couldn’t part at its gate. Another plane was delayed and took out gate. And the delayed flight caused a series of problems including missing the connection flying home, strollers and luggage’s went to California but we were still in Utah with absolutely nothing but two little carry on backpacks.
> 
> I am frankly impressed by our two little ones who used up their strength to run all the way to the furtherest possible gate and only saw the plane leaving.  They were well behaved during the ten plus hours flights. They were happy and influenced other passengers too. Strangers had loads of chuckles when the two little ones were having fun in the plane.  They were optimistic and strong. When I saw my 3.5 year old shouting in French “ moman the plane just left. I am too tired to run more.” My tears almost burst out.  This was after 50 hours of traveling.  From south France(about 12 hours of driving including the highway stops.)to Sharaton at CDG then to Utah.
> 
> The trip pleased grandparents a great deal and kids got to meet their cousins. They also had the chance to experience a classic Christmas with family members including the big dinner and gifts revealing.
> 
> Hermes trips were very pleasant and successful too. Thanks to my kids and husband. They made this trip possible.  I was almost giving up the idea to bring them to France during this crazy time for airports etc.


Oh, gosh, crenels, you deserve a Medal of Honor for what you went through. Traveling with little ones is so hard. I’m glad the trip itself was worth it!


----------



## Cordeliere

pigleto972001 said:


> Love the Dyson vacuums. I have the hair dryer and also love it. My husband and I schlep it with us on travels



I asked my hair dresser about it this past week.   Anything that makes drying my hair quicker sounds awesome to me.   He was discouraging.   He said the instructions tell you to wash your hands after use because it leaves some chemical on your hands.   Is that true?   I didn't trust that he knew what he was talking about because he didn't seem sure of the brand.


----------



## gracekelly

I have a Dyson vacuum.  It is an older model and I had to take it into the Dyson repair place this past spring.  I looked at the newer vacuums and the hair dryer.  I passed on both.  To be honest, I think that this brand is just too expensive.  There are other brands out there that do the trick just as well.  I think I will look at a Shark vacuum next time around.   I don't know about the hand washing, but I would be curious enough to look at their site and see what Dyson says about that.

Edit:  Just looked at the site and there were some interesting negative reviews.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hmmm. We would have to pull that up LOL. I don’t know about the washing hands after. Good to know though ... I just like how it dries my hair in no time flat


----------



## chaneljewel

gracekelly said:


> I have a Dyson vacuum.  It is an older model and I had to take it into the Dyson repair place this past spring.  I looked at the newer vacuums and the hair dryer.  I passed on both.  To be honest, I think that this brand is just too expensive.  There are other brands out there that do the trick just as well.  I think I will look at a Shark vacuum next time around.   I don't know about the hand washing, but I would be curious enough to look at their site and see what Dyson says about that.
> 
> Edit:  Just looked at the site and there were some interesting negative reviews.


I’m a vacuuming nut. I love to do it and am somewhat obsessed.  I have both a Dyson and Shark.  Both are great but the Shark has fascinated me because of its lighting system. You can see all the dirt and pieces while vacuuming so I’m always trying for a clean free floor.  I know that sounds quirky but that’s what it does to me...lol.  I still adore my Dysons...yes, Dysons.  Portable, stick, you name it and I probably have it.  Like I said, I have this thing with vacuuming.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I also have the Dyson hair dryer.  I have awful hair though so it’s hard for me to judge.  I have fine limp hair that gets frizzy in the slightest bit of humidity.  I never use it at the highest heat or air setting.  I think the people that rave about it have very thick hair and it likely cuts their dry time down significantly.  Yes, I think the price was crazy but I do find their products last a long time.  In my lifetime I cannot even count the number of cheap hair dryers I have purchased.  I have never heard about the chemical/hand washing thing, that sounds odd.


----------



## cafecreme15

chaneljewel said:


> I’m a vacuuming nut. I love to do it and am somewhat obsessed.



Then boy do I have a job for you at my house! [emoji23] can you channel even a fraction of your vacuuming enthusiasm to me?


----------



## gracekelly

chaneljewel said:


> I’m a vacuuming nut. I love to do it and am somewhat obsessed.  I have both a Dyson and Shark.  Both are great but the Shark has fascinated me because of its lighting system. You can see all the dirt and pieces while vacuuming so I’m always trying for a clean free floor.  I know that sounds quirky but that’s what it does to me...lol.  I still adore my Dysons...yes, Dysons.  Portable, stick, you name it and I probably have it.  Like I said, I have this thing with vacuuming.


Great post!  I like the idea of the light so you can see.  I just can't deal with  heavy vacuum at this point since I had the rotator cuff surgery 3 months ago.    I want something that will work well and not weigh a ton or be hard to move.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mrs.Z said:


> Pink Dior Mink ! I just put some boots on but otherwise I’m in my jammies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926390


Honey, with that mink you don't need anything else to create a great look.  Love it!


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> Catching up on a slow Sunday and enjoying all the posts.
> The fur talk is wonderful, so much knowledge here. I had a Persian lamb bomber from the 80’s that I started to take apart a couple of years ago to attempt the remodel myself. I put it aside and never finished and now bombers are all the rage again  Maybe I should just put it back together!
> @cafecreme15 , I have forgotten what you originally posted about your leopard coat and where it’s from, but I wanted to ask if you are sure it’s leopard. If there’s a possibility that it could be lynx, you may be more comfortable wearing it. They are very similar. I have a vintage one that I’m not sure about wearing either, I don’t want to bring fur ethics into a friendly TPF thread so let’s just say I am conflicted. There’s no doubt it’s a beautiful coat and it makes quite a statement. I just don’t think I have the guts to wear it, especially to Whole Foods  I’ll post a picture of it soon.
> 
> @Sheikha Latifa Happy Holidays to you!!!


Speaking of bringing fur ethics in, well, that's not what I'm attempting to do.  Personally,  I am a big fan of faux fur but to each his own.   That said, let me ask a question about ivory.  It's clearly a rare luxury good from an endangered species.  I get that.   Sadly, it's not a harvested product like mink from mink farms is.
Coming from an economics background, my understanding is that if you reduce supply, demand increases, generally speaking.   One place which is undoubted a huge market for ivory had seized a huge cache of it, maybe this was accumulated over some time.   They burned the cache.  I'm not saying that's right or wrong, it is what it is. 
     But suppose this huge cache was released to or sold on the market instead of being destroyed.   Wouldn't that take the edge off high demand and at least for a while, satiate consumers and lead to a fall in prices?  

Maybe I can make this argument clearer by noting that a b/f back in the day used to complain about paper conservation by saying, "The trees already dead."  I didn't have a good answer for him.
I read some of the comments posted in the time it took it took to write this post.  I'm probably in sync with those who don't want to see a luxury good go down the drain, regardless of how it was acquired.  And, I guess the powers that be don't like that happening b/c their point may be that nobody should benefit in any way from something that is contrary to public policy, like Cities restrictions.


----------



## eagle1002us

weN84 said:


> @Joannadyne I grew up with an old school pressure cooker as well so I know what you're talking about! Like you, I had a very simple traditional rice cooker but splurged and bought an expensive Zohjirushi rice cooker upon moving across the pond.
> 
> The model I have, Zohjirushi NS-TSQ10 has quite a few functions: white, sushi, porridge, sweet and brown rice settings, cake baking function, and a steam function. By far, I've used it mostly to cook rice but also steaming veggies and on occasion to cook porridge although I prefer to do the latter the old fashioned way.  My mum has offered to buy me Instant Pot and other fancy cooking  gadgets but I'm happy with what I have and have declined her offer a few times. Just thought I'd share.


In our household, we rock take-out.


----------



## Cordeliere

I think it is better if we stay away from discussing ethical issues.   In my mind, that would qualify as a controversial topic which we are trying to stay away from in this thread.


----------



## dharma

chaneljewel said:


> I’m a vacuuming nut. I love to do it and am somewhat obsessed.  I have both a Dyson and Shark.  Both are great but the Shark has fascinated me because of its lighting system. You can see all the dirt and pieces while vacuuming so I’m always trying for a clean free floor.  I know that sounds quirky but that’s what it does to me...lol.  I still adore my Dysons...yes, Dysons.  Portable, stick, you name it and I probably have it.  Like I said, I have this thing with vacuuming.


Please please please move in with me 
I am a laundry wiz!


----------



## momasaurus

I *loved* all the black gowns at the Golden Globes last night. Anyone else? There is nothing like black. So glad I live near NYC, where black is still really the uniform, LOL.


----------



## dharma

We had a Miele vacuum which I loved but it stopped working when DH was away for the summer on a job. Since he’s the one that always fixed things, I didn’t even think of taking it for repair. I went out and bought a the canister style Dyson and was shocked at how much it picked up. Truly amazing but I really hate the bagless feature and having to deal with emptying the mess. Plus it’s ugly. I like everything nice to look at.  ( you know, sparking joy and all that Jazz) And now, years later I’m not crazy about how it’s held up. Since DH can’t fix things anymore I’m thinking of taking in the Miele for an overhaul. It’s a beautiful machine.


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> I *loved* all the black gowns at the Golden Globes last night. Anyone else? There is nothing like black. So glad I live near NYC, where black is still really the uniform, LOL.


My sister texted me last night all upset about the black dresses, lol. She’s in CA. I didn’t mind at all, there’s always a trend, the red year, the nude year, etc.... I understand this year’s color choice was meant as a protest. . Claire Foy looked amazing in the tux.


----------



## Genie27

dharma said:


> We had a Miele vacuum which I loved but it stopped working when DH was away for the summer on a job. Since he’s the one that always fixed things, I didn’t even think of taking it for repair. I went out and bought a the canister style Dyson and was shocked at how much it picked up. Truly amazing but I really hate the bagless feature and having to deal with emptying the mess. Plus it’s ugly. I like everything nice to look at.  ( you know, sparking joy and all that Jazz) And now, years later I’m not crazy about how it’s held up. Since DH can’t fix things anymore I’m thinking of taking in the Miele for an overhaul. It’s a beautiful machine.


I am a huge fan of the Miele canister vac - it's easy on my back, compared to BFs Dyson. And I don't smell dust, as the filter/bag system is pretty robust. Whereas the number of times I've ejected the canister contents on the Dyson over my carpet (and my feet), while trying to figure is which button to press is 2 for the 2 times I've used the vacuum. And I have a mechanical mind.


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> I am a huge fan of the Miele canister vac - it's easy on my back, compared to BFs Dyson. And I don't smell dust, as the filter/bag system is pretty robust. Whereas the number of times I've ejected the canister contents on the Dyson over my carpet (and my feet), while trying to figure is which button to press is 2 for the 2 times I've used the vacuum. And I have a mechanical mind.


Yes yes and yes!!!!!


----------



## Mininana

Joannadyne said:


> Yep, it’s an electric pressure cooker. But it’s also fancy because it has all these preset buttons. I’m considering the Duo Plus, which has an egg setting but also a CAKE setting. The Ultra, which is a super new model, can also Sous Vide but the reviews so far say it’s not as good as an actual sous vider.
> 
> My mom always cooked with an old fashioned pressure cooker but the manual steam release thingy always freaked me out. I grew up hearing about exploding pressure cookers so it made me stay away from them. This thing has a safety feature where it won’t open unless the steam has been released.
> 
> Also, I’m tired of crappy dry rice from my old fashioned rice cooker. I’d love to get one of those fancy Asian rice cookers but they’re hundreds of dollars and only cook rice. I figure an Instant Pot would give me tasty rice and keep on giving with all its various functions.
> 
> They do say there’s a learning curve with these, so that’s mostly what I was curious about - if anyone here loves theirs and how easy it is to use.




I've always wondered if I can use my electric pressure rice cooker instead of an IP. We don't eat rice unless it's at a restaurant and I own two rice cookers because of my asian descent lol!! I should put that to good use!!


----------



## KellyObsessed

I've had a number of vacuums, including Dyson.   I have a central vacuum system, but I absolutely love my Rainbow vacuum!     It's expensive, but it is worth it IMO.    It's lightweight to pull around, and I have the floor cleaning attachment so I can wash my floors.     Since no water goes through the motor, you can vacuum up spills.    
The only con is that you have to empty the water canister, but after a while it gets routine.


----------



## chaneljewel

KellyObsessed said:


> I've had a number of vacuums, including Dyson.   I have a central vacuum system, but I absolutely love my Rainbow vacuum!     It's expensive, but it is worth it IMO.    It's lightweight to pull around, and I have the floor cleaning attachment so I can wash my floors.     Since no water goes through the motor, you can vacuum up spills.
> The only con is that you have to empty the water canister, but after a while it gets routine.


Omg.   I had a Rainbow that I loved!   Then DH got the brilliant idea to use it to clean up dry wall.  He burned up the motor!   I was SO upset about it.  I’ve never gotten another although DH talks about it.  I should take him up on the offer!


----------



## Cookiefiend

chaneljewel said:


> I’m a vacuuming nut. I love to do it and am somewhat obsessed.  I have both a Dyson and Shark.  Both are great but the Shark has fascinated me because of its lighting system. You can see all the dirt and pieces while vacuuming so I’m always trying for a clean free floor.  I know that sounds quirky but that’s what it does to me...lol.  I still adore my Dysons...yes, Dysons.  Portable, stick, you name it and I probably have it.  Like I said, I have this thing with vacuuming.


I've had a Rainbow (was glad to get rid of it), a giant Hoover (hated it), and now a Dyson Animal - I love it. I've had this one for 12 years and it's survived through 4 dogs, 3 DS's and one DH. I also have one of the stick Dyson vacuums, it has not held up as well as the Animal though.
I am going to have to replace it soon - I use things until they are GONE - it's truly on it's last legs now. I got mad about the shop-vac and vacuumed the garage with the Dyson and I think that might not have been one of my better ideas… but the garage floor was very clean!


----------



## EmileH

Give me a little black dress over any color any day. I  thought it was a tasteful way to convey an idea.


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Give me a little black dress over any color any day. I  thought it was a tasteful way to convey an idea.



I’m kind of lost but I think you are talking about what happened yesterday at the GG? Totally agree


----------



## gracekelly

This is the exact one I have and for just as long. They offered me a trade in for the newer style ball version. I tried it and didn’t like it. I have replaced the hose, brushes and canister so it still has life.


----------



## gracekelly

I think they all should have worn red.  Red shows defiance and power and seeing a sea of red would have been more dramatic.   OK. Everyone looks better in black, so that takes  care of that idea!


----------



## Simplyput

I have a Shark and a Roomba.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Simplyput said:


> I have a Shark and a Roomba.



How do you like the Roomba? I’m losing a war against dog hair.


----------



## cremel

Mrs.Z said:


> Pink Dior Mink ! I just put some boots on but otherwise I’m in my jammies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926390



Absolutely adorable.  I am super impressed about your decor in the house.  That’s just so perfect!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> I think they all should have worn red.  Red shows defiance and power and seeing a sea of red would have been more dramatic.   OK. Everyone looks better in black, so that takes  care of that idea!



GK I am searching for a new vacuum too. I am thinking about Shark but undecided yet.  Believe it or not my old Hoover still works today. It cost me only $80 and for years it was functioning great. DH has to change the belt. We preferred the ones with bags but I am curious about baglrss vacuum. It’s time to get a new one because the noise of my old Hoover makes is no different than the tractor roaring in the house. [emoji23] nobody could talk as long as it’s running.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Give me a little black dress over any color any day. I  thought it was a tasteful way to convey an idea.



Works! It makes me look thinner. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

GK I just replied to a wrong thread. Meant to respond to your vacuum hunting topics. It must be the jet lag.


----------



## Mrs.Z

cremel said:


> Absolutely adorable.  I am super impressed about your decor in the house.  That’s just so perfect!!! [emoji173]️



Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## cremel

Anyone just came back to work today? 

I came to office and only to see a big Dell Logo on my computer screen. It’s down and wouldn’t boot up. More time for TPF!!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> I think they all should have worn red.  Red shows defiance and power and seeing a sea of red would have been more dramatic.   OK. Everyone looks better in black, so that takes  care of that idea!


With apologies to all the New Yorkers who always dress in black, yes, it is chic, elegant, can be dressy, etc.   But it is a subdued color and this was an awards ceremony.   People should look and feel joyous if at all possible.   I vote for red gowns.   Besides, black stuff is probably more likely to already have been worn at least once or twice.  So, it's time for red!
Plus, now that some major offenders have been outed, they're in the past, and the focus should be on the awards and recipients.


----------



## chaneljewel

I do like black but thought the entire awards show was boring and depressing with all of the black.  I understand that it stood for solidarity, but I just wasn’t into watching as I do watch for the fashions too.  Hopefully the next awards show will bring some colorful, distinct and beautiful fashions.


----------



## Genie27

While I love an LBD, I also found them visually boring, until some of the more embellished gowns showed up. A bit of sparkle, or flash of sheer lace made for a more interesting gown. The wall to wall black made it seem a more serious event, and at the end of the day, it's a frivolous, back-patting, ego-stroking gab-fest, that I watch primarily for the fashion.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> While I love an LBD, I also found them visually boring, until some of the more embellished gowns showed up. A bit of sparkle, or flash of sheer lace made for a more interesting gown. The wall to wall black made it seem a more serious event, and at the end of the day, it's a frivolous, back-patting, ego-stroking gab-fest, that I watch primarily for the fashion.


Diane Kruger's dress was incredible!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Diane Kruger's dress was incredible!


Yes!!! That was a piece of art and it suited her perfectly - it *wafted*


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Yes!!! That was a piece of art and it suited her perfectly - it *wafted*



The cape was just everything.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

dharma said:


> There’s no doubt it’s a beautiful coat and it makes quite a statement. I just don’t think I have the guts to wear it, especially to Whole Foods


I once went to a python show in Thailand. And only there did I realise that I was wearing a python handbag. I couldn’t look into the python’s eyes. The owner, however, was suspiciously excited and asked me about the price etc.
About hairdryers - I love Dyson because with others I often have the problem of my hair being sucked in-burnt into a huge tangle. My hair is long and fluffy and always gets into the rare end of the dryer. No such thing anymore! 
We just had google and Skype banned here. So please enlighten me, what’s with the black dresses and a protest?


----------



## Cordeliere

Mrs.Z said:


> How do you like the Roomba? I’m losing a war against dog hair.



I got a Roomba a couple months ago.  I love it for the room we watch tv in because there are lots of chair legs and tables for it to vacuum under.  My husband drops lots of pistachio nuts on the floor in this room and it gets more traffic than any room except the kitchen.   And I especially like that the Roomba  works while I don't work.   

I don't think the Roomba works very well in any other room.   (We have a Dyson for the carpeted upstairs and I am probably going to buy a Meile canister for the travertine floor downstairs.)   The Roomba is not very efficient.   Its random pattern can take a long time to find a dirty spot.   The slide out drawer that collects the dirt is tiny.   It would really not work well for dog hair because its suction is not strong and its storage container is so small.


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I once went to a python show in Thailand. And only there did I realise that I was wearing a python handbag. I couldn’t look into the python’s eyes. The owner, however, was suspiciously excited and asked me about the price etc.
> About hairdryers - I love Dyson because with others I often have the problem of my hair being sucked in-burnt into a huge tangle. My hair is long and fluffy and always gets into the rare end of the dryer. No such thing anymore!
> We just had google and Skype banned here. So please enlighten me, what’s with the black dresses and a protest?


Protest against Harvey Weinstein et alia who were guilty of sexual harassment and abuse against women and to show the solidarity of women to see that this horrible situation ends. In other words, they are hoping that this will never happen to your daughter.


----------



## gracekelly

I am glad we are having a nice mundane discussion about vacuum cleaners and I have learned about brands I never knew existed!  Yes, I too still have that $80 Hoover lurking in a closet someplace in the house.  I even have an Oreck in the closet.  I am not a fan of the paper bags and much prefer to empty the canister of the dust. Plus you can wash it out periodically as it all comes apart.    The Oreck was the perfect weight and profile, but compared to the Dyson, picked up nothing.  However it did come with a companion tank vacuum and attachment and that works well.  Of course the Dyson has the tools on board and I have gotten used to that concept so pulling out the Oreck tank hasn't happened in forever.

Definitely going to look into that Shark!  Passing on the Roomba.

@cremel  I tried to quote your post, but it didn't stick on the iPad.  I even had a paper bagless Hoover at one time.  They considered it to be the commercial model and you had to detach the cloth bag to empty.  Yuck!  Hated that and it made a colossal mess so next time I went back to paper bags.  I like the canister because you pull the ring and the door opens into the pail and you are done!


----------



## Mininana

I loved Jessica biel’s dress


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> While I love an LBD, I also found them visually boring, until some of the more embellished gowns showed up. A bit of sparkle, or flash of sheer lace made for a more interesting gown. The wall to wall black made it seem a more serious event, and at the end of the day, it's a frivolous, back-patting, ego-stroking gab-fest, that I watch primarily for the fashion.


Yes, exactly.   What you said.

  Did that style of dress worn by Kim K seem to be less popular by now -- the all-lace black gown that invoked transparency but actually was a big tease b/c it looked like a person had nothing on but strategically placed lace appliques?  But the lace motifs were linked together by illusion fabric, so everything was connected and covered where needed.  

I am so over that nude look.   Bring on some real dresses in beautiful colors or prints.  Something like AMcQ did or Sarah Burton does.   Something impossibly romantic . . .


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> Yes, exactly.   What you said.
> 
> Did that style of dress worn by Kim K seem to be less popular by now -- the all-lace black gown that invoked transparency but actually was a big tease b/c it looked like a person had nothing on but strategically placed lace appliques?  But the lace motifs were linked together by illusion fabric, so everything was connected and covered where needed.
> 
> I am so over that nude look.   Bring on some real dresses in beautiful colors or prints.  Something like AMcQ did or Sarah Burton does.   Something impossibly romantic . . .


I agree about the nude look.  How about the cut out and you are hanging by a thread out of the dress look?  I am over that too.  That model who wore that slashed red dress looked like a hooker.  I also thought that Halle Berry could have done better and has done so much better in the past.  I think you reach a certain point in your career and age that you don't have to double tape your breasts into a dress.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> I got a Roomba a couple months ago.  I love it for the room we watch tv in because there are lots of chair legs and tables for it to vacuum under.  My husband drops lots of pistachio nuts on the floor in this room and it gets more traffic than any room except the kitchen.   And I especially like that the Roomba  works while I don't work.
> 
> I don't think the Roomba works very well in any other room.   (We have a Dyson for the carpeted upstairs and I am probably going to buy a Meile canister for the travertine floor downstairs.)   The Roomba is not very efficient.   Its random pattern can take a long time to find a dirty spot.   The slide out drawer that collects the dirt is tiny.   It would really not work well for dog hair because its suction is not strong and its storage container is so small.


Glad you reviewed the Roomba.   It wouldn't be of much use to me after all.
We really need a goat.   The goat can eat the pistachios and the cheerios that fall on the floor.  And whatever else is there --- socks, price tags, whatever.


----------



## MSO13

I’m lucky DH loves vacuuming so he makes the buying decisions for the vacuum. We tried several Dyson but they didn’t meet with his approval. We have a Miele canister, whatever their Porche model is I don’t mind the bags and and it does a great job on both floors and rugs. The Roomba was no match for our cats. 

I did want an easy cordless vac for quick cleanup and got one on Amazon from Dibea. I knew nothing of the brand but it had good reviews and it does a great job as a sweeper and handheld


----------



## Mrs.Z

eagle1002us said:


> Yes, exactly.   What you said.
> 
> Did that style of dress worn by Kim K seem to be less popular by now -- the all-lace black gown that invoked transparency but actually was a big tease b/c it looked like a person had nothing on but strategically placed lace appliques?  But the lace motifs were linked together by illusion fabric, so everything was connected and covered where needed.
> 
> I am so over that nude look.   Bring on some real dresses in beautiful colors or prints.  Something like AMcQ did or Sarah Burton does.   Something impossibly romantic . . .



I also hope the nude illusion dress goes out of fashion.  I believe Carolina Herrera criticized them as well after JLo, Kim and Beyonce all wore them to a Met Gala.  To me they look more like costumes then dresses.


----------



## cremel

eagle1002us said:


> Glad you reviewed the Roomba.   It wouldn't be of much use to me after all.
> We really need a goat.   The goat can eat the pistachios and the cheerios that fall on the floor.  And whatever else is there --- socks, price tags, whatever.



[emoji23][emoji23]I don’t think roomba will ever work for us. Goat probably is a bit more realistic — little Lego figures, any small kind of toys out there that kids are spoiled for these days. Hard to look at the mountain of toys they have today. I barely had a doll.


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> I agree about the nude look.  How about the cut out and you are hanging by a thread out of the dress look?  I am over that too.  That model who wore that slashed red dress looked like a hooker.  I also thought that Halle Berry could have done better and has done so much better in the past.  I think you reach a certain point in your career and age that you don't have to double tape your breasts into a dress.



True and true.


----------



## gracekelly

MSO13 said:


> I’m lucky DH loves vacuuming so he makes the buying decisions for the vacuum. We tried several Dyson but they didn’t meet with his approval. We have a Miele canister, whatever their Porche model is I don’t mind the bags and and it does a great job on both floors and rugs. The Roomba was no match for our cats.
> 
> I did want an easy cordless vac for quick cleanup and got one on Amazon from Dibea. I knew nothing of the brand but it had good reviews and it does a great job as a sweeper and handheld


I need to show this to my DH!  lol!  I have him doing it since the shoulder surgery and of course I am never satisfied with his work.  I am gearing up to doing it myself again and that is why I am looking for a new machine.  DH always complains about the Dyson and that it is heavy etc and tells me that is the reason I ruined my arm.  Yeah, sure it is.  I can think of a few thousand other things like my mountain climbing and fall that did in the arm!


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> Pink Dior Mink ! I just put some boots on but otherwise I’m in my jammies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926390


I could not let this go by without telling you how great your coat is!!  A real show stopper!


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> mountain climbing and fall


Where is that lonely goatherd when you need one?


----------



## Mrs.Z

gracekelly said:


> I could not let this go by without telling you how great your coat is!!  A real show stopper!



Thank you so much!


----------



## eagle1002us

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I once went to a python show in Thailand. And only there did I realise that I was wearing a python handbag. I couldn’t look into the python’s eyes. The owner, however, was suspiciously excited and asked me about the price etc.
> About hairdryers - I love Dyson because with others I often have the problem of my hair being sucked in-burnt into a huge tangle. My hair is long and fluffy and always gets into the rare end of the dryer. No such thing anymore!
> We just had google and Skype banned here. So please enlighten me, what’s with the black dresses and a protest?


Believe me, that python wasn't mourning the re-incarnation of his little brother into a purse.   The python was looking at YOU as his next, ah, protein bar.   
Why was the owner suspiciously excited about your purse?  Why did he care about the price of your bag?


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Where is that lonely goatherd when you need one?


I could have used one that day!  I was up there onthe mountain doing good things until the bad thing happened.  He could have helped me!


----------



## KellyObsessed

The rainbow vacuum is amazing, really!    I have the Dyson animal, and I now use it to vacuum the garage.  I will not have it in my house.     Some of my friends ask to borrow my rainbow when they do a seasonal cleaning.   You can see a visible difference in "clean" when you use it.   I place some essential oils in the water and leave in running in the low setting to clean the air.  it sucks in dust and nothing goes back into the air.   I love the little rainmate machine they gave me when I bought it.   I now only get my central vac out to vacuum up broken glass, or stuff like that.
I do NOT work for or sell Rainbow.   I just really love this vacuum.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I am intrigued by this Rainbow vacuum, I’ve never heard of it before.  

Speaking of looks I actually cannot stand, the totally sheer skirt with granny panties underneath (that is what they look like to me) bloomers?  Catherine Zeta Jones wore it to the Globes, she is too sophisticated for this in my opinion.


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> I am intrigued by this Rainbow vacuum, I’ve never heard of it before.
> 
> Speaking of looks I actually cannot stand, the totally sheer skirt with granny panties underneath (that is what they look like to me) bloomers?  Catherine Zeta Jones wore it to the Globes, she is too sophisticated for this in my opinion.


I think we saw some sad examples of women trying to look younger.  How they sucked into some of these looks by a stylist is beyond me.  They should know better.


----------



## gracekelly

KellyObsessed said:


> The rainbow vacuum is amazing, really!    I have the Dyson animal, and I now use it to vacuum the garage.  I will not have it in my house.     Some of my friends ask to borrow my rainbow when they do a seasonal cleaning.   You can see a visible difference in "clean" when you use it.   I place some essential oils in the water and leave in running in the low setting to clean the air.  it sucks in dust and nothing goes back into the air.   I love the little rainmate machine they gave me when I bought it.   I now only get my central vac out to vacuum up broken glass, or stuff like that.
> I do NOT work for or sell Rainbow.   I just really love this vacuum.


It sounds wonderful especially if you have allergy, dust etc issues.  I am not spending 3k on a vacuum.  I have my limits.  I know, I spend more on jackets, but I can wear them.  I would look strange wearing  the vacuum to dinner lol!


----------



## Mrs.Z

gracekelly said:


> It sounds wonderful especially if you have allergy, dust etc issues.  I am not spending 3k on a vacuum.  I have my limits.  I know, I spend more on jackets, but I can wear them.  I would look strange wearing  the vacuum to dinner lol!



It’s 3k....didn’t see that part.  I wonder if it can process large mounds of dog hair ....hmm.


----------



## MSO13

gracekelly said:


> I need to show this to my DH!  lol!  I have him doing it since the shoulder surgery and of course I am never satisfied with his work.  I am gearing up to doing it myself again and that is why I am looking for a new machine.  DH always complains about the Dyson and that it is heavy etc and tells me that is the reason I ruined my arm.  Yeah, sure it is.  I can think of a few thousand other things like my mountain climbing and fall that did in the arm!



I am lucky he likes to do it, I hate vacuuming. I will do all the other cleaning to not have to vacuum but I don't tell him that obviously. My DH is still on crutches but he can manage the vacuum again. 

Sorry about your shoulder/arm, that is a tough injury! The Miele is very lightweight and the Dibea handheld is super light, I use that as a kitchen broom alternative. I run it over the kitchen/family room every night. 

Wow, I had no idea Rainbow was so pricey. I'm glad DH didn't get to try one, he spent an afternoon at the sew/vac center test driving models #vacnerd


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Where is that lonely goatherd when you need one?


----------



## eagle1002us

Mrs.Z said:


> I am intrigued by this Rainbow vacuum, I’ve never heard of it before.
> 
> Speaking of looks I actually cannot stand, the totally sheer skirt with granny panties underneath (that is what they look like to me) bloomers?  Catherine Zeta Jones wore it to the Globes, she is too sophisticated for this in my opinion.


absolutely right.


----------



## Moirai

Gracekelly, you're right, red would have been a better choice. The sea of black is too somber and doesn't have much visual impact.


----------



## chaneljewel

Agree that the nude look is OVER!   I’m wondering how the Globe fashion review shows can even happen with last night’s clothing.  Maybe they’ll concentrate on the few dresses which were adorned with another color.
Mrs. Z, you should have shown up in your beautiful coat.  Even over a black dress it would have been a stunner!!


----------



## Katel

Genie27 said:


> Where is that lonely goatherd when you need one?



 Shoutout to the random Sound of Music reference


----------



## Katel

MSO13 said:


> I am lucky he likes to do it, I hate vacuuming. I will do all the other cleaning to not have to vacuum but I don't tell him that obviously. My DH is still on crutches but he can manage the vacuum again.
> 
> Sorry about your shoulder/arm, that is a tough injury! The Miele is very lightweight and the Dibea handheld is super light, I use that as a kitchen broom alternative. I run it over the kitchen/family room every night.
> 
> Wow, I had no idea Rainbow was so pricey. I'm glad DH didn't get to try one, he spent an afternoon at the sew/vac center test driving models #vacnerd



We have a Miele cannister we love and an old (but still mighty) upright Oreck...I too have not heard of Rainbow or Dibea - thank you for the ref to Dibea - do you have this C17? It could be perfect for our kitchen/family room. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073WV544R/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AGX0SFIYFA8D4&psc=1


----------



## MSO13

Katel said:


> We have a Miele cannister we love and an old (but still mighty) upright Oreck...I too have not heard of Rainbow or Dibea - thank you for the ref to Dibea - do you have this C17? It could be perfect for our kitchen/family room.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073WV544R/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AGX0SFIYFA8D4&psc=1



Mine is apparently not available at the moment, Mine is more like a dustbuster that pops into a sweeper but it works well. I like that the brand uses decent filters.


----------



## cafecreme15

chaneljewel said:


> Agree that the nude look is OVER!   I’m wondering how the Globe fashion review shows can even happen with last night’s clothing.  Maybe they’ll concentrate on the few dresses which were adorned with another color.
> Mrs. Z, you should have shown up in your beautiful coat.  Even over a black dress it would have been a stunner!!



I’m also totally over the nude look. I’ve been casually looking at different wedding dress styles since I’m expecting a proposal within the year, and SO many dresses have the nude illusion look with lace appliqué. I want a dress that I can look back on in 30, 40, 50 years and still think it was an excellent choice, not something that makes you go “ugh, that’s a 2018 monstrosity!”


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m also totally over the nude look. I’ve been casually looking at different wedding dress styles since I’m expecting a proposal within the year, and SO many dresses have the nude illusion look with lace appliqué. I want a dress that I can look back on in 30, 40, 50 years and still think it was an excellent choice, not something that makes you go “ugh, that’s a 2018 monstrosity!”



I don't think you will look back and think it is a monstrosity, but you might look back and realize that it was a style of a particular era.  This is pretty normal and not much you can do about it unless  you custom design a dress or find something that is not actually a wedding dress.  I tried that and to find a dress that could be dyed and worn again,  All the places I went to laughed politely.  If I had been older, and more sophisticated, there were probably options that I could have worked with, but given my very young age at the time, I would have looked like an idiot if I had tried them.  I look at our wedding picture everyday as it is on my dressing table and I can't say that I was sorry with my choice and it was perfect for me.


----------



## gracekelly

Katel said:


> We have a Miele cannister we love and an old (but still mighty) upright Oreck...I too have not heard of Rainbow or Dibea - thank you for the ref to Dibea - do you have this C17? It could be perfect for our kitchen/family room.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073WV544R/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AGX0SFIYFA8D4&psc=1


All I know about the cordless variety is that you need to find out how long they can run without a recharge.  Some are so bad that they come  with 2 batteries.  I put the C17 on my wish list at Amazon and will look into it more.

After i bought the Dyson, I stopped using the Oreck.  I was so annoyed because the paper bags kept exploding inside the cloth bag!  What a mess!  However, I just may try it again as it is very light.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I don't think you will look back and think it is a monstrosity, but you might look back and realize that it was a style of a particular era.  This is pretty normal and not much you can do about it unless  you custom design a dress or find something that is not actually a wedding dress.  I tried that and to find a dress that could be dyed and worn again,  All the places I went to laughed politely.  If I had been older, and more sophisticated, there were probably options that I could have worked with, but given my very young age at the time, I would have looked like an idiot if I had tried them.  I look at our wedding picture everyday as it is on my dressing table and I can't say that I was sorry with my choice and it was perfect for me.



I’ve always loved classic and timeless looks, and am not really partial to major elements that can date something so easily. Right now I’m leaning toward a traditional a-line shape with a slight train in a heavier silk fabric, with a v-neck with straps (no strapless because I don’t have the chest to keep it up!). I’d also add a crystal belt, which I’d probably have to have custom made because I have something very specific in mind - inspired by one of Queen Elizabeth’s tiaras I saw in The Crown! Of the maybe couple dozen gowns I’ve quickly scrolled by, this one from Pronovias comes the closest!

https://www.pronovias.com/us/wedding-dresses/wedding-dresses-alcoba-v-neckline


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I’ve always loved classic and timeless looks, and am not really partial to major elements that can date something so easily. Right now I’m leaning toward a traditional a-line shape with a slight train in a heavier silk fabric, with a v-neck with straps (no strapless because I don’t have the chest to keep it up!). I’d also add a crystal belt, which I’d probably have to have custom made because I have something very specific in mind - inspired by one of Queen Elizabeth’s tiaras I saw in The Crown! Of the maybe couple dozen gowns I’ve quickly scrolled by, this one from Pronovias comes the closest!
> 
> https://www.pronovias.com/us/wedding-dresses/wedding-dresses-alcoba-v-neckline


Very elegant and simple. I can see why you would want a belt.   You don't mind all that train?  You get stuck with it after the ceremony unless you are going to change into another dress.  I was never a fan of the bustle which is what usually happens to the train subsequently.  All the dresses today have built in boning, so you can be as flat as a pancake.  I had a outfit made years ago that had it because I didn't want to wear a strapless.  It worked out well.


----------



## FizzyWater

Sheikha Latifa said:


> We just had google and Skype banned here. So please enlighten me, what’s with the black dresses and a protest?



I'm stuck on that 1st sentence.  

But here's a quick article on _Time's Up_, which encouraged everyone wearing black dresses to the Golden Globes as... more a "we're here, fear us" statement than protest:  http://www.vogue.co.uk/article/hollywood-actresses-launch-times-up-campaign


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> I’ve always loved classic and timeless looks, and am not really partial to major elements that can date something so easily. Right now I’m leaning toward a traditional a-line shape with a slight train in a heavier silk fabric, with a v-neck with straps (no strapless because I don’t have the chest to keep it up!). I’d also add a crystal belt, which I’d probably have to have custom made because I have something very specific in mind - inspired by one of Queen Elizabeth’s tiaras I saw in The Crown! Of the maybe couple dozen gowns I’ve quickly scrolled by, this one from Pronovias comes the closest!
> 
> https://www.pronovias.com/us/wedding-dresses/wedding-dresses-alcoba-v-neckline



That’s lovely, and should never “date” or scream a specific era.  Mine doesn’t almost 20 years later.  At least I don’t think so.  Simplicity and beautiful fabric go far toward this.


----------



## Mrs.Z

cafecreme15 said:


> I’ve always loved classic and timeless looks, and am not really partial to major elements that can date something so easily. Right now I’m leaning toward a traditional a-line shape with a slight train in a heavier silk fabric, with a v-neck with straps (no strapless because I don’t have the chest to keep it up!). I’d also add a crystal belt, which I’d probably have to have custom made because I have something very specific in mind - inspired by one of Queen Elizabeth’s tiaras I saw in The Crown! Of the maybe couple dozen gowns I’ve quickly scrolled by, this one from Pronovias comes the closest!
> 
> https://www.pronovias.com/us/wedding-dresses/wedding-dresses-alcoba-v-neckline



This is gorgeous! My dress was a similar silhouette and I think it’s very classic.  I wish I could do something with my dress, it was expensive, I don’t have kids and its just sitting in my basement.


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> All I know about the cordless variety is that you need to find out how long they can run without a recharge.  Some are so bad that they come  with 2 batteries.  I put the C17 on my wish list at Amazon and will look into it more.
> 
> After i bought the Dyson, I stopped using the Oreck.  I was so annoyed because the paper bags kept exploding inside the cloth bag!  What a mess!  However, I just may try it again as it is very light.


I'm looking at this C17 also - please LMK what you find out. Easy to empty, I hope?


----------



## MSO13

cafecreme15 said:


> I’ve always loved classic and timeless looks, and am not really partial to major elements that can date something so easily. Right now I’m leaning toward a traditional a-line shape with a slight train in a heavier silk fabric, with a v-neck with straps (no strapless because I don’t have the chest to keep it up!). I’d also add a crystal belt, which I’d probably have to have custom made because I have something very specific in mind - inspired by one of Queen Elizabeth’s tiaras I saw in The Crown! Of the maybe couple dozen gowns I’ve quickly scrolled by, this one from Pronovias comes the closest!
> 
> https://www.pronovias.com/us/wedding-dresses/wedding-dresses-alcoba-v-neckline



I was going to suggest you look at Pronovias
You might consider some of the more naked styles, in my experience they are shown bare for the runway and photos but are always layered with fabric-not the nude look for real life wear. It’s partially to show the lace pattern and dress lines more easily. And it allows you to line with flattering style lines for your body.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Very elegant and simple. I can see why you would want a belt.   You don't mind all that train?  You get stuck with it after the ceremony unless you are going to change into another dress.  I was never a fan of the bustle which is what usually happens to the train subsequently.  All the dresses today have built in boning, so you can be as flat as a pancake.  I had a outfit made years ago that had it because I didn't want to wear a strapless.  It worked out well.


I love the train! I’m with you and don’t like the look of a bustle, but this train doesn’t seem to be too over the top so hopefully it won’t impede movement TOO much. Am willing to sacrifice a little more comfort here than I’m usually ok with!



Pirula said:


> That’s lovely, and should never “date” or scream a specific era.  Mine doesn’t almost 20 years later.  At least I don’t think so.  Simplicity and beautiful fabric go far toward this.


Totally agree! 


Mrs.Z said:


> This is gorgeous! My dress was a similar silhouette and I think it’s very classic.  I wish I could do something with my dress, it was expensive, I don’t have kids and its just sitting in my basement.


I love that there is some drama to the skirt but that it’s not a straight princess ball gown poof. Such a shame there’s not a better way to recycle wedding dresses. It’s one of the reasons I’m not trying to spend too much money on it because realistically you wear it once and then it sits in the closet for forever. I’d much rather spend the money on a bag I carry for years and years.


----------



## cafecreme15

MSO13 said:


> I was going to suggest you look at Pronovias
> You might consider some of the more naked styles, in my experience they are shown bare for the runway and photos but are always layered with fabric-not the nude look for real life wear. It’s partially to show the lace pattern and dress lines more easily. And it allows you to line with flattering style lines for your body.



That’s a good point MrsO! I hadn’t realized that.


----------



## Genie27

MSO13 said:


> And it allows you to line with flattering style lines for your body.


This sounds really interesting - can you please tell me more?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cafe, the dress is GORGEOUS!!! I got lucky with mine, my friend and I were looking at the same time and she had an appointment at Bergdorf so we went together...and she had her period so I had to try everything on for the both of us. And then I found the perfect dress! But it wasn't actually a dress....it was the muslin of a dress, strapless and fitted with zero adornment whatsoever except the row of buttons up the back. So I asked them to make that into a dress and I was done before I'd even started! (And yes they had the underpinnings sewn into the dress so everything stayed put!) I still mean to do something with it....have it dyed or something as I don't have a daughter and for that price I'd love to wear it again....


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> I love the train! I’m with you and don’t like the look of a bustle, but this train doesn’t seem to be too over the top so hopefully it won’t impede movement TOO much. Am willing to sacrifice a little more comfort here than I’m usually ok with!
> 
> 
> Totally agree!
> 
> I love that there is some drama to the skirt but that it’s not a straight princess ball gown poof. Such a shame there’s not a better way to recycle wedding dresses. It’s one of the reasons I’m not trying to spend too much money on it because realistically you wear it once and then it sits in the closet for forever. I’d much rather spend the money on a bag I carry for years and years.



Main reason I went to a high end bridal consignment shop for mine.  I knew I would be too sentimental to ever alter it in any way and I couldn’t spend a fortune on something I’d wear once, so.  Mine was a Manalé runway sample.  Are they still around?  They were very high end 20 years ago.  Worn once, by the model, in the fashion show.  Then off to the shop.   It said “Audrey Hepburn” to me on the hanger and I just loved it when I put it on.  Started dancing and swirling around.  Haha!  Lovely moment. 

Very simple in front with a plunging back and an enormous “butt bow” that was totally “so over” but it’s so large that it was somehow okay and less bow like and more drape, and I loved it and still do.  When I get home later I’ll try to post pics of wedding pics.  Because why not.


----------



## Pirula

I meant to post this here as a follow up to my Christmas Scarf Crisis, but posted on Spring 2018 by mistake.  Which is on topic and all, but still.

Been wearing Omnibus and it’s growing on me.   Here it is today...


----------



## MSO13

Genie27 said:


> This sounds really interesting - can you please tell me more?



sure, so for example if you like your décolletage and you choose a lace overlay type of gown, they can create the underling bodice to flatter your shape and customize it to your cleavage and leave it lace over your shoulders. All linings are pinned into place during fittings so you can tailor it to your specs. They don't just cut a full pattern panel and put it place. If you don't love your arms, you can have a sleeve lined but leave the torso more bare. There are all sorts of ways to make it more personal and less naked!


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> I meant to post this here as a follow up to my Christmas Scarf Crisis, but posted on Spring 2018 by mistake.  Which is on topic and all, but still.
> 
> Been wearing Omnibus and it’s growing on me.   Here it is today...
> 
> View attachment 3929253


Love that turquoise hem!


----------



## Genie27

Pirula said:


> I meant to post this here as a follow up to my Christmas Scarf Crisis, but posted on Spring 2018 by mistake.  Which is on topic and all, but still.
> 
> Been wearing Omnibus and it’s growing on me.   Here it is today...
> 
> View attachment 3929253


This is fantastic on grey! So modern. I'm discovering that I'm drawn to linear patterns for personal wearability - they may not always look as pretty as others flat, but they fold up to suit my aesthetic. e.g. Iris, ZP, FdAmazon, CetL, BdG, Cavalcadour etc.


----------



## MSO13

cafecreme15 said:


> That’s a good point MrsO! I hadn’t realized that.



When you're ready to go try stuff on, you should try Mark Ingram Atelier. He carries a great mix of classic and current styles from varied designers and gives a lovely client experience.

I got married 8 years ago and planned for 18 months so back then the designers I was into were Elie Saab did a collection with Pronovias, Angel Sanchez and Oscar de la Renta. I ended up wearing a no name gown but I had fun trying everything on. 

My friend just wore a gorgeous Oscar gown for her wedding and I think Inbal Dror is going to be hugely popular in the next few years but here's a story about a bunch of new lines: http://www.harpersbazaar.com/wedding/bridal-fashion/g7015/new-bridal-designers/


----------



## cafecreme15

MSO13 said:


> When you're ready to go try stuff on, you should try Mark Ingram Atelier. He carries a great mix of classic and current styles from varied designers and gives a lovely client experience.
> 
> I got married 8 years ago and planned for 18 months so back then the designers I was into were Elie Saab did a collection with Pronovias, Angel Sanchez and Oscar de la Renta. I ended up wearing a no name gown but I had fun trying everything on.
> 
> My friend just wore a gorgeous Oscar gown for her wedding and I think Inbal Dror is going to be hugely popular in the next few years but here's a story about a bunch of new lines: http://www.harpersbazaar.com/wedding/bridal-fashion/g7015/new-bridal-designers/


Bookmarking this!!


----------



## Meta

@cafecreme15 I didn't want to spend a lot on my wedding gown either even though we had two weddings (to accommodate our different religions). I bought a J Crew Arabelle gown in petite (as I wasn't going to wear heels with it. In fact I wore my all black Valentino Rockstuds that DH bought for me as a gift back then). I bought it off eBay brand new for $250, more than half off retail. I didn't need to alter the gown as a result. (The picture below isn't me but a pic of the Arabelle gown I found via image search.)


I wanted cultural elements to be represented in my wedding outfit, so I had a mandarin collar tulle jacket custom made for me that had lace and some beading on it, with buttons down the back as I like subtle details. I wore the jacket over the gown and not many could tell that it was a 2-piece outfit. I spend another $250 on the jacket.  I still keep the jacket but not the dress. It has since gone to Goodwill.





Happy dress shopping!


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 I didn't want to spend a lot on my wedding gown either even though we had two weddings (to accommodate our different religions). I bought a J Crew Arabelle gown in petite (as I wasn't going to wear heels with it. In fact I wore my all black Valentino Rockstuds that DH bought for me as a gift back then). I bought it off eBay brand new for $250, more than half off retail. I didn't need to alter the gown as a result. (The picture below isn't me but a pic of the Arabelle gown I found via image search.)
> View attachment 3929307
> 
> I wanted to cultural elements to be represented in my wedding outfit, so I had a mandarin collar tulle jacket custom made for me that had lace and some beading on it, with buttons down the back as I like subtle details. I wore the jacket over the gown and not many could tell that it was a 2-piece outfit. I spend another $250 on the jacket.  I still keep the jacket but not the dress. It has since gone to Goodwill.
> View attachment 3929308
> View attachment 3929309
> View attachment 3929311
> 
> 
> Happy dress shopping!



Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## 911snowball

What gorgeous photos!  You look stunning in your custom designed jacket, it was perfect for the dress.


----------



## Joannadyne

weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 I didn't want to spend a lot on my wedding gown either even though we had two weddings (to accommodate our different religions). I bought a J Crew Arabelle gown in petite (as I wasn't going to wear heels with it. In fact I wore my all black Valentino Rockstuds that DH bought for me as a gift back then). I bought it off eBay brand new for $250, more than half off retail. I didn't need to alter the gown as a result. (The picture below isn't me but a pic of the Arabelle gown I found via image search.)
> View attachment 3929307
> 
> I wanted cultural elements to be represented in my wedding outfit, so I had a mandarin collar tulle jacket custom made for me that had lace and some beading on it, with buttons down the back as I like subtle details. I wore the jacket over the gown and not many could tell that it was a 2-piece outfit. I spend another $250 on the jacket.  I still keep the jacket but not the dress. It has since gone to Goodwill.
> View attachment 3929308
> View attachment 3929309
> View attachment 3929311
> 
> 
> Happy dress shopping!


Wow, that was ingenious, @weN84 ! The jacket really made the look - I love how delicate and detailed and oh-so-beautiful you looked.


----------



## Mrs.Z

weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 I didn't want to spend a lot on my wedding gown either even though we had two weddings (to accommodate our different religions). I bought a J Crew Arabelle gown in petite (as I wasn't going to wear heels with it. In fact I wore my all black Valentino Rockstuds that DH bought for me as a gift back then). I bought it off eBay brand new for $250, more than half off retail. I didn't need to alter the gown as a result. (The picture below isn't me but a pic of the Arabelle gown I found via image search.)
> View attachment 3929307
> 
> I wanted cultural elements to be represented in my wedding outfit, so I had a mandarin collar tulle jacket custom made for me that had lace and some beading on it, with buttons down the back as I like subtle details. I wore the jacket over the gown and not many could tell that it was a 2-piece outfit. I spend another $250 on the jacket.  I still keep the jacket but not the dress. It has since gone to Goodwill.
> View attachment 3929308
> View attachment 3929309
> View attachment 3929311
> 
> 
> Happy dress shopping!



You look amazing! So elegant!


----------



## Mrs.Z

All this discussion of wedding dresses I’m ready to unbox mine and try it on.  I don’t even know how long they are supposed to last in their preserved box...doesn’t fabric need air?


----------



## momasaurus

weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 I didn't want to spend a lot on my wedding gown either even though we had two weddings (to accommodate our different religions). I bought a J Crew Arabelle gown in petite (as I wasn't going to wear heels with it. In fact I wore my all black Valentino Rockstuds that DH bought for me as a gift back then). I bought it off eBay brand new for $250, more than half off retail. I didn't need to alter the gown as a result. (The picture below isn't me but a pic of the Arabelle gown I found via image search.)
> View attachment 3929307
> 
> I wanted cultural elements to be represented in my wedding outfit, so I had a mandarin collar tulle jacket custom made for me that had lace and some beading on it, with buttons down the back as I like subtle details. I wore the jacket over the gown and not many could tell that it was a 2-piece outfit. I spend another $250 on the jacket.  I still keep the jacket but not the dress. It has since gone to Goodwill.
> View attachment 3929308
> View attachment 3929309
> View attachment 3929311
> 
> 
> Happy dress shopping!


Very clever. Also gorgeous!


----------



## cafecreme15

Inspired by everyone’s encouragement here regarding the shoulders of my new coat, I dug out an old wool Alice & Olivia blazer with even stronger shoulders that I never had the courage to wear.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Inspired by everyone’s encouragement here regarding the shoulders of my new coat, I dug out an old wool Alice & Olivia blazer with even stronger shoulders that I never had the courage to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929565


This is so current!  WEAR IT!  Beautiful!

I actually sold a black Chanel jacket with identical shoulder styling.  I really liked it, but i have too many black jackets so I decided to move it to a new home.


----------



## gracekelly

Pirula said:


> I meant to post this here as a follow up to my Christmas Scarf Crisis, but posted on Spring 2018 by mistake.  Which is on topic and all, but still.
> 
> Been wearing Omnibus and it’s growing on me.   Here it is today...
> 
> View attachment 3929253



Just perfect!  I hope you like it more now than you did last month.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> This is so current!  WEAR IT!  Beautiful!
> 
> I actually sold a black Chanel jacket with identical shoulder styling.  I really liked it, but i have too many black jackets so I decided to move it to a new home.


Thanks!! I think its from ~2011, and is more in style now than when I first got it.


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> This is gorgeous! My dress was a similar silhouette and I think it’s very classic.  I wish I could do something with my dress, it was expensive, I don’t have kids and its just sitting in my basement.


Mine is sitting in a box in my study closet.  I offered it to a SIL, but  she wanted to buy a new one.
Despite the fact that my mother dragged me to every bridal shop in the  NYC area, including the wedding dress building where you needed a special "in" to get into the showroom, I ended up with the very first dress that I ever tried on!  When I insisted on going back to the bridal shop to see it again,  I was told that I would not be able to order the dress as the Alençon lace was no longer available, but if I wanted the sample, they would give me a significant discount and free alterations. All their dresses were pristine and kept so beautifully that it had no shop wear at all.     It was a very expensive dress and over the top of my budget and that is one reason I passed the first time.  The second reason was having a mother who insisted that I see  every wedding dress available on the planet.  I took off the train because I didn't want the bustle, and used the lace to cover more of the shoulder region so I could wear a regular bra.  It worked out great and was very comfortable.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks!! I think its from ~2011, and is more in style now than when I first got it.


The Chanel I sold was from 2007, so nothing ever goes away that is a great style.


----------



## Mrs.Z

cafecreme15 said:


> Inspired by everyone’s encouragement here regarding the shoulders of my new coat, I dug out an old wool Alice & Olivia blazer with even stronger shoulders that I never had the courage to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929565



This looks great on you and I agree with GraceKelly that it’s very current.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cafe that jacket is PERFECTION on you!!! Wear and enjoy!!!

My dress is in a huge plastic garment bag. I take it out and try it on every few years or so. My body is different from having children but it still fits.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Cafe that jacket is PERFECTION on you!!! Wear and enjoy!!!
> 
> My dress is in a huge plastic garment bag. I take it out and try it on every few years or so. My body is different from having children but it still fits.


I didn't do it when I was younger and I certainly would not do it now hahahaha!  I don't think that a sample size 4 is going to fit me at this point in life!


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> Love that turquoise hem!





Genie27 said:


> This is fantastic on grey! So modern. I'm discovering that I'm drawn to linear patterns for personal wearability - they may not always look as pretty as others flat, but they fold up to suit my aesthetic. e.g. Iris, ZP, FdAmazon, CetL, BdG, Cavalcadour etc.





gracekelly said:


> Just perfect!  I hope you like it more now than you did last month.



Thank you ladies!

I do like it more yes.  I still don’t love it, but we’re making progress.  [emoji4]


----------



## Pirula

weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 I didn't want to spend a lot on my wedding gown either even though we had two weddings (to accommodate our different religions). I bought a J Crew Arabelle gown in petite (as I wasn't going to wear heels with it. In fact I wore my all black Valentino Rockstuds that DH bought for me as a gift back then). I bought it off eBay brand new for $250, more than half off retail. I didn't need to alter the gown as a result. (The picture below isn't me but a pic of the Arabelle gown I found via image search.)
> View attachment 3929307
> 
> I wanted cultural elements to be represented in my wedding outfit, so I had a mandarin collar tulle jacket custom made for me that had lace and some beading on it, with buttons down the back as I like subtle details. I wore the jacket over the gown and not many could tell that it was a 2-piece outfit. I spend another $250 on the jacket.  I still keep the jacket but not the dress. It has since gone to Goodwill.
> View attachment 3929308
> View attachment 3929309
> View attachment 3929311
> 
> 
> Happy dress shopping!



This is so lovely!



cafecreme15 said:


> Inspired by everyone’s encouragement here regarding the shoulders of my new coat, I dug out an old wool Alice & Olivia blazer with even stronger shoulders that I never had the courage to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929565



I think it looks terrific, but I don’t share the prejudice against strong shoulders.  I love them.  But they suit me as I have a quite small frame on top.   So I say wear it!


----------



## Pirula

Here’s mine.  Sorry for pic of pic quality.  Hard to see the bow but it is essentially 80% of the back of the dress below the waist, large and drapey.   Gorgeous heavy silk.

I take it out to air for a few days every once in awhile.  It’s time I did that again.  It still fits, but that’s only because of the ballgown skirt I assure you.


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Inspired by everyone’s encouragement here regarding the shoulders of my new coat, I dug out an old wool Alice & Olivia blazer with even stronger shoulders that I never had the courage to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929565


With your teeny tiny waist and hips, I think this looks really sharp!!


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> Here’s mine.  Sorry for pic of pic quality.  Hard to see the bow but it is essentially 80% of the back of the dress below the waist, large and drapey.   Gorgeous heavy silk.
> 
> I take it out to air for a few days every once in awhile.  It’s time I did that again.  It still fits, but that’s only because of the ballgown skirt I assure you.
> 
> View attachment 3929641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929642


Beautiful! And you are lucky you can still fit into it. I finally gave my dress away..


----------



## Mrs.Z

Pirula said:


> Here’s mine.  Sorry for pic of pic quality.  Hard to see the bow but it is essentially 80% of the back of the dress below the waist, large and drapey.   Gorgeous heavy silk.
> 
> I take it out to air for a few days every once in awhile.  It’s time I did that again.  It still fits, but that’s only because of the ballgown skirt I assure you.
> 
> View attachment 3929641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929642



Wow, this is so elegant, you look beautiful!


----------



## gracekelly

Pirula said:


> Here’s mine.  Sorry for pic of pic quality.  Hard to see the bow but it is essentially 80% of the back of the dress below the waist, large and drapey.   Gorgeous heavy silk.
> 
> I take it out to air for a few days every once in awhile.  It’s time I did that again.  It still fits, but that’s only because of the ballgown skirt I assure you.
> 
> View attachment 3929641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929642


Lovely pictures!  His dress uniform is so nice!  USMC GYSGT?


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> Beautiful! And you are lucky you can still fit into it. I finally gave my dress away..





Mrs.Z said:


> Wow, this is so elegant, you look beautiful!





gracekelly said:


> Lovely pictures!  His dress uniform is so nice!  USMC GYSGT?



Thank you!  It was a beautiful day.  [emoji177]

Close gracekelly!  I married a US Marine, Staff Sergeant, and cut the cake with his sword..  [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

Pirula said:


> Thank you!  It was a beautiful day.  [emoji177]
> 
> Close gracekelly!  I married a US Marine, Staff Sergeant, and cut the cake with his sword..  [emoji4]



Nice!  Higher pay grade!  Did you get the saber arch?


----------



## Pirula

Actually I think Gunny is higher.

No, long story, but the wedding was postponed after my mother passed away suddenly and we made it a small affair with few flourishes for my father’s sake.  But it was still beautiful and my father danced with every lady there!


----------



## Genie27

It's been so nice to see these lovely wedding pictures of our beautiful chat ladies. Thank you all for sharing - the dresses are all so beautiful

CC, I think you will look great in almost any style - it will come down to your personal taste - and based on your outfits here, I have no doubt you will be a stunning bride in whatever you select.

My big achievement today is learning how to knit continental style as opposed to the old English style I was taught in school. I like this new-to-me method as it's more efficient - less wear and tear on my joints. It will lead to faster knitting, when I finally get the mechanics down - right now I'm a bit slow-motion and tense, but I can see the difference in efficiency of motion already.

Woo hoo....go me.


----------



## gracekelly

That is very interesting @Genie27   I had no idea that there were two styles.  I had to google it up to discover I was taught the continental style.  I have not made anything in a very long time, but I know I still remember how to knit.  Crochet is a whole other story.  I had my mother show me when I was an adult and then I did not use it so I promptly forgot.  I was about 7 or 8 when I learned to knit so it stuck.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m also totally over the nude look. I’ve been casually looking at different wedding dress styles since I’m expecting a proposal within the year, and SO many dresses have the nude illusion look with lace appliqué. I want a dress that I can look back on in 30, 40, 50 years and still think it was an excellent choice, not something that makes you go “ugh, that’s a 2018 monstrosity!”


You are absolutely right that a 2017 dress could look like, "what was she thinking?"  That's why wedding dresses are often designed to look traditional.  Keep searching:  you'll probably find what you want and you'll have the satisfaction of knowing you don't look like every other 2018 bride.


----------



## katekluet

I seem to be the only one here who had a flowered hippie wedding dress! But it was from 
Saks....


----------



## scarf1

katekluet said:


> I seem to be the only one here who had a flowered hippie wedding dress! But it was from
> Saks....


Kate - I had a hippie wedding. Made my dress and DH’s shirt. My parents got off so cheaply, LOL!
Wedding outside in a park in berkeley. Very small.


----------



## katekluet

scarf1 said:


> Kate - I had a hippie wedding. Made my dress and DH’s shirt. My parents got off so cheaply, LOL!
> Wedding outside in a park in berkeley. Very small.


Love hearing this! We were in Alaska on an island in December...I had a bouquet of fur flowers.


----------



## scarf1

katekluet said:


> Love hearing this! We were in Alaska on an island in December...I had a bouquet of fur flowers.


Trying to imagine fur flowers!


----------



## katekluet

scarf1 said:


> Trying to imagine fur flowers!


I still have them. I’ll try to get a pic. I still have the dress, too!


----------



## eagle1002us

weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 I didn't want to spend a lot on my wedding gown either even though we had two weddings (to accommodate our different religions). I bought a J Crew Arabelle gown in petite (as I wasn't going to wear heels with it. In fact I wore my all black Valentino Rockstuds that DH bought for me as a gift back then). I bought it off eBay brand new for $250, more than half off retail. I didn't need to alter the gown as a result. (The picture below isn't me but a pic of the Arabelle gown I found via image search.)
> View attachment 3929307
> 
> I wanted cultural elements to be represented in my wedding outfit, so I had a mandarin collar tulle jacket custom made for me that had lace and some beading on it, with buttons down the back as I like subtle details. I wore the jacket over the gown and not many could tell that it was a 2-piece outfit. I spend another $250 on the jacket.  I still keep the jacket but not the dress. It has since gone to Goodwill.
> View attachment 3929308
> View attachment 3929309
> View attachment 3929311
> 
> 
> Happy dress shopping!


_Such_ a beautiful jacket.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Inspired by everyone’s encouragement here regarding the shoulders of my new coat, I dug out an old wool Alice & Olivia blazer with even stronger shoulders that I never had the courage to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929565


Even tho he's 10 feet under by now, I think I just heard YSL heave a happy sigh of contentment.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> It's been so nice to see these lovely wedding pictures of our beautiful chat ladies. Thank you all for sharing - the dresses are all so beautiful
> 
> CC, I think you will look great in almost any style - it will come down to your personal taste - and based on your outfits here, I have no doubt you will be a stunning bride in whatever you select.
> 
> My big achievement today is learning how to knit continental style as opposed to the old English style I was taught in school. I like this new-to-me method as it's more efficient - less wear and tear on my joints. It will lead to faster knitting, when I finally get the mechanics down - right now I'm a bit slow-motion and tense, but I can see the difference in efficiency of motion already.
> 
> Woo hoo....go me.


Are you teaching yourself via a manual or taking a class?


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> Are you teaching yourself via a manual or taking a class?


You tube videos. I just search for whatever I’m trying to figure out, and watch a few times


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> Here’s mine.  Sorry for pic of pic quality.  Hard to see the bow but it is essentially 80% of the back of the dress below the waist, large and drapey.   Gorgeous heavy silk.
> 
> I take it out to air for a few days every once in awhile.  It’s time I did that again.  It still fits, but that’s only because of the ballgown skirt I assure you.
> 
> View attachment 3929641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929642


Gorgeous, timeless look! And your husband looks so sharp!


katekluet said:


> Love hearing this! We were in Alaska on an island in December...I had a bouquet of fur flowers.


The whole scene sounds so romantic!


----------



## chaneljewel

Genie27 said:


> You tube videos. I just search for whatever I’m trying to figure out, and watch a few times


That’s how I’ve learned so much about knitting and unique stitches.  You Tube is great for that.  I also have a dear friend who’s a fabulous knitter and talked me through some difficult pattern directions.  She challenges me to try different, harder patterns which has kept me learning more and more.


----------



## Croisette7

Pirula said:


> Here’s mine.  Sorry for pic of pic quality.  Hard to see the bow but it is essentially 80% of the back of the dress below the waist, large and drapey.   Gorgeous heavy silk.
> 
> I take it out to air for a few days every once in awhile.  It’s time I did that again.  It still fits, but that’s only because of the ballgown skirt I assure you.
> 
> View attachment 3929641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929642


*Pirula*, a wonderful wedding dress and a beautiful couple!


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous, timeless look! And your husband looks so sharp!
> 
> The whole scene sounds so romantic!



Thanks *cafecreme*!  Yes those Marine uniforms are killer for sure.



Croisette7 said:


> *Pirula*, a wonderful wedding dress and a beautiful couple!



Thank you dear *Croisette*!  What a lovely thing to say...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

eagle1002us said:


> Believe me, that python wasn't mourning the re-incarnation of his little brother into a purse.   The python was looking at YOU as his next, ah, protein bar.
> Why was the owner suspiciously excited about your purse?  Why did he care about the price of your bag?



Exactly. Why? Perhaps he was considering utilising the retired ones. Anyway, I told him that thousands are only paid for high end names


----------



## MSO13

I love all the wedding posts everyone. 

So my late FIL bought me a gorgeous designer gown for my wedding as a present. It was reminiscent of the Sex and the City Vivienne Westwood gown. It was heavy silk satin, strapless with an amazing skirt with great abstract pickups and ruching. But DH and I planned and paid for our wedding which ended up at a simple historic garden and home with just 75 people. My dress came in about 3 months before the wedding and when I tried it on, I looked like I was going to a very formal, black tie event and my wedding was not that formal. I ended up donating the unaltered gown a few years later to a charity thrift shop that raised funds with the sale on social media and wore a bridesmaid gown made in ivory chiffon. It was $200 and I was very comfortable in it. I added a brooch detail at the waist and family jewelry and I looked appropriate for the setting. My FIL just wanted me to be happy and didn't mind. 

I know I could have worn the fancy gown and been wildly overdressed as the bride but I'm glad I didn't. I would have ruined the dress in the garden and instead it got to to be loved and treasured.


----------



## cafecreme15

Both pairs of sneakers I ordered came today. 

These are the New Balances. I really like them, though I need to exchange them for half a size bigger. They are cream colored with bronze/champagne metallic accents. 



These are the Tretorns. I don’t really like how the look from the top, and they didn’t fit. While they felt good on my foot and in the toe, they were sliding off the back of my heels. 




I like the New Balances because they are lightweight and would be good especially for my summer trip, but am a little torn if I should try a plain white leather sneaker like I was originally thinking. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts! [emoji4]

PS ignore my hot pink socks - I will wear white no show socks with them IRL.


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> Both pairs of sneakers I ordered came today.
> 
> These are the New Balances. I really like them, though I need to exchange them for half a size bigger. They are cream colored with bronze/champagne metallic accents.
> View attachment 3930452
> View attachment 3930453
> 
> These are the Tretorns. I don’t really like how the look from the top, and they didn’t fit. While they felt good on my foot and in the toe, they were sliding off the back of my heels.
> View attachment 3930459
> View attachment 3930460
> 
> 
> I like the New Balances because they are lightweight and would be good especially for my summer trip, but am a little torn if I should try a plain white leather sneaker like I was originally thinking. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts! [emoji4]
> 
> PS ignore my hot pink socks - I will wear white no show socks with them IRL.



To me the NB look too much like a sport shoe for city wear in Europe, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Both pairs of sneakers I ordered came today.
> 
> These are the New Balances. I really like them, though I need to exchange them for half a size bigger. They are cream colored with bronze/champagne metallic accents.
> View attachment 3930452
> View attachment 3930453
> 
> These are the Tretorns. I don’t really like how the look from the top, and they didn’t fit. While they felt good on my foot and in the toe, they were sliding off the back of my heels.
> View attachment 3930459
> View attachment 3930460
> 
> 
> I like the New Balances because they are lightweight and would be good especially for my summer trip, but am a little torn if I should try a plain white leather sneaker like I was originally thinking. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts! [emoji4]
> 
> PS ignore my hot pink socks - I will wear white no show socks with them IRL.


I got a pair of bright yellow leather sneakers to wear with my citron (bright yellow with a greenish tinge) stuff and really like them.  They are dressy enough to wear to work and comfortable.   But I don't wear them on a daily basis to keep them clean and nice looking.   They are more like an oxford from the top, the leather is plain and the shoes have laces.  But the bottom has obviously been inspired by a white sneaker bottom.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Both pairs of sneakers I ordered came today.
> 
> These are the New Balances. I really like them, though I need to exchange them for half a size bigger. They are cream colored with bronze/champagne metallic accents.
> View attachment 3930452
> View attachment 3930453
> 
> These are the Tretorns. I don’t really like how the look from the top, and they didn’t fit. While they felt good on my foot and in the toe, they were sliding off the back of my heels.
> View attachment 3930459
> View attachment 3930460
> 
> 
> I like the New Balances because they are lightweight and would be good especially for my summer trip, but am a little torn if I should try a plain white leather sneaker like I was originally thinking. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts! [emoji4]
> 
> PS ignore my hot pink socks - I will wear white no show socks with them IRL.



I love the look of the Tretorns.   Agree with Jolie that the NB look too much like a sport shoe.  Probably not what you want to hear.   Maybe keep looking?


----------



## gracekelly

@cafecreme15 Have you ever looked at Superga?  I think they go anywhere and with everything.  You can even wash them in the machine. 
https://www.superga-usa.com/product/2750-COTU-CLASSIC/230217.uts?selectedColor=GREY-SEASHELL

I have them in classic white and in a linen color which I liked for wear in the city.


----------



## HavLab

Agree with the others on the New Balance versus Tretorn.  The Tretorns are closer to a street style look.  Side note I used to play actual tennis in those as a youngster...now I have to wear vapor 9 that cost $140 when not on sale...maybe I should give the tretorns another go...

I have a pair from H that are kind of like the tretorns and I would feel comfortable wearing those around europe, Actually when I bought that pair I had a similar debate. The SA at H wanted me to buy the other style that was actually kind of like the new balance because it is way better for walking (probably one of the most comfortable shoes I have ever put on!) but to me it looked a little too sporty. In retrospect I should have listened to the SA and bought both. I'll probably get the other pair on my next trip.  That SA is so good, it is like being fitted by a podiatrist or something.  I need new shoes for work and even though I am not the biggest fan of some of their office ready styles, i feel like if I buy from her I will get the right fit and the right shoe.  Assuming I listen.

It is fun to shop for trips...and fun to shop while on trips...


----------



## HavLab

Love all of the wedding pics too!


----------



## cafecreme15

JolieS said:


> To me the NB look too much like a sport shoe for city wear in Europe, but that is just my opinion.





eagle1002us said:


> I got a pair of bright yellow leather sneakers to wear with my citron (bright yellow with a greenish tinge) stuff and really like them.  They are dressy enough to wear to work and comfortable.   But I don't wear them on a daily basis to keep them clean and nice looking.   They are more like an oxford from the top, the leather is plain and the shoes have laces.  But the bottom has obviously been inspired by a white sneaker bottom.





Cordeliere said:


> I love the look of the Tretorns.   Agree with Jolie that the NB look too much like a sport shoe.  Probably not what you want to hear.   Maybe keep looking?





gracekelly said:


> @cafecreme15 Have you ever looked at Superga?  I think they go anywhere and with everything.  You can even wash them in the machine.
> https://www.superga-usa.com/product/2750-COTU-CLASSIC/230217.uts?selectedColor=GREY-SEASHELL
> 
> I have them in classic white and in a linen color which I liked for wear in the city.





HavLab said:


> Agree with the others on the New Balance versus Tretorn.  The Tretorns are closer to a street style look.  Side note I used to play actual tennis in those as a youngster...now I have to wear vapor 9 that cost $140 when not on sale...maybe I should give the tretorns another go...
> 
> I have a pair from H that are kind of like the tretorns and I would feel comfortable wearing those around europe, Actually when I bought that pair I had a similar debate. The SA at H wanted me to buy the other style that was actually kind of like the new balance because it is way better for walking (probably one of the most comfortable shoes I have ever put on!) but to me it looked a little too sporty. In retrospect I should have listened to the SA and bought both. I'll probably get the other pair on my next trip.  That SA is so good, it is like being fitted by a podiatrist or something.  I need new shoes for work and even though I am not the biggest fan of some of their office ready styles, i feel like if I buy from her I will get the right fit and the right shoe.  Assuming I listen.
> 
> It is fun to shop for trips...and fun to shop while on trips...



I think you guys are right! I really like the New Balance but not for this purpose. Excellent suggestion @gracekelly - I will try superga! I like the classic white.


----------



## FizzyWater

There's a long, long, long story about my wedding dress, but the short version is that a friend was making my dress, flaked, and delivered - day of the wedding - something completely unacceptable.  Like,  20 years later I can't think about the actual deliverable without my blood pressure spiking.

Happily, I'd twigged eventually that something was wrong, and had a backup.  I only happened to run across it because I changed buses in Westlake Center and had a few minutes to kill.  I don't know which shop was there where Nordstrom Rack is now - I think Ann Taylor?  Or why on earth they would be carrying a set of ivory matte raw silk separates - in September... 

But they were, so I wore their long blazer, straight ankle-length skirt, my mother's veil, and a lace blouse from my grandmother, and actually looked not too far off from my original plan.

I also bought their trousers, and planned to dye them all something a more wearable color, but despite everything saying they were washing-machine-safe they weren't, and after a few years being annoyed every time I looked in the closet I tossed them.  OTOH I think they lasted longer in the house than the marriage... 

I'm not entirely unsentimental - I still have the blouse and veil!


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> I think you guys are right! I really like the New Balance but not for this purpose. Excellent suggestion @gracekelly - I will try superga! I like the classic white.


Back in the day I used to wear the classic Superga for tennis. Remember the cotton canvas uppers were unlined and rubbed my feet even with sox, but I have sensitive feet. The bottoms are sturdy, but with the flimsy uppers, the shoe might not be comfortable to wear as a walking shoe all day. Perhaps Superga has made some changes to their models by now. Good luck in your search!


----------



## dharma

@cafecreme15 I agree that the new balance are very sporty, probably not the street sophisticate look you want in Europe. I like the tretorns on you if you get the correct size. I second GK’s recommendation on Superga. Golden Goose are really cool too.


----------



## Meta

@cafecreme15 I recently came across these two pairs from H. The first pair is called One and it comes in black and also blue.


The pair below is Quicker.


That said, I don't own either pair but I have tried on a pair of H sneakers in the past and found it really comfortable. I like to wear my Keds X Kate Spade collaboration pair for city walking. It's comfy and still going on strong 7 years later.



I also recently purchased a second pair of Keds, that's in collaboration with Rifle Paper Co.


----------



## scarf1

@cafecreme15 -
I have a slightly dissenting view. Think you should go for whatever shoes are the most comfortable. A few years ago, I went for looks over comfort, and with all the walking, my feet hurt for months afterwards. Recently I just wear my athletic shoes that I use for walking exercise at home ( currently by brooks, not so different from the NB). I do also own a pair of supergas, fine for limited walking, but not comfortable enough for me for serious city walking.
Actually, even cities like Paris, I now see more athletic shoes, north face jackets etc.
Sometimes, I carry a pair of flats with me. When we get to the destination( like a restaurant) , I will switch shoes.
Can’t quite remember which cities for your trip, but some cities have a lot of uneven or cobblestone surfaces, and I find a thick sole really helps.
Good luck with your search!


----------



## scarf1

weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 I recently came across these two pairs from H. The first pair is called One and it comes in black and also blue.
> View attachment 3931179
> 
> The pair below is Quicker.
> View attachment 3931180
> 
> That said, I don't own either pair but I have tried on a pair of H sneakers in the past and found it really comfortable. I like to wear my Keds X Kate Spade collaboration pair for city walking. It's comfy and still going on strong 7 years later.
> View attachment 3931194
> View attachment 3931193
> 
> I also recently purchased a second pair of Keds, that's in collaboration with Rifle Paper Co.
> View attachment 3931212


Sigh! Wish I found Keds comfortable for my feet! Those are some cute ones.


----------



## HavLab

weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 I recently came across these two pairs from H. The first pair is called One and it comes in black and also blue.
> View attachment 3931179
> 
> The pair below is Quicker.
> View attachment 3931180
> 
> That said, I don't own either pair but I have tried on a pair of H sneakers in the past and found it really comfortable. I like to wear my Keds X Kate Spade collaboration pair for city walking. It's comfy and still going on strong 7 years later.
> View attachment 3931194
> View attachment 3931193
> 
> I also recently purchased a second pair of Keds, that's in collaboration with Rifle Paper Co.
> View attachment 3931212



Thanks for the pictures! I tried on the One.  It was actually quite comfortable and has an insole more like the Kick, which sadly they do not seem to make anymore, at least for women,  The One looked nicer on than I expected. 

I have the Quicker,  The Quicker looks cute on since it is more low profile and is comfortable, but that's the pair the SA said is not as good for the back if one plans to walk a ton.  She gave me an insole to wear with it. The styles she recommended for major walking especially in Paris were the Miles and Player.  The Miles - wow - that shoe is incredibly comfortable!  The Goal is comfortable too. 

That's awesome that you've been able to wear those Keds for seven years!!!  

I bought a pair of Nike tennis shoes that I've been wearing on some trips, when I have to walk and when it might rain.  I have been very happy with them - lots of padding and a low profile subtle style that can work with a lot of outfits - but they stopped making them I think.  They were marketed in their tennis line but I dont see them in the current collections.


----------



## cafecreme15

@JolieS - that is a good point about the supergas. I’ll keep that in mind as I try them. Who knew finding a simple walking sneaker would be so challenging? @weN84 - I love both those H sneakers! I just don’t want to spend a lot of money on them because they will end up in my checked baggage at some point, and over the course of my two trips I will be doing something like 11 flights and am convinced my bag will get either lost or stolen at least once. I wish I found keds comfortable, these are so cute!

I will keep looking and provide updates on my search! Does anyone have recommendations for good brick and mortar stores that have a good chic sneaker collection? It’s annoying to have to keep returning my online orders. Department stores maybe?


----------



## MSO13

I never thought I would be posting in favor of Orthotic/Orthopedic shoes but I have been dealing with an overuse injury with one of my feet and was just ordered by my doc to wear extra supportive shoes most of the time. I bought two pairs of Vionic shoes for plantar fasciitis and they are heavenly. They don't look too bad, not like nurses shoes which is what I thought I was going to have to wear. I also got their insoles so I can put them in my regular shoes but for day to day wear, this is what I have to do for a few months till my arch is healed. I'm even getting orthotic slippers because I can't even walk barefoot...

Syra model and Midi model


----------



## Mrs.Z

My Mother has orthopedic issues and loves Vionics.  I have a pair of Black Vince sneakers like the last pair posted (I call them old school Vans style) and they are super comfy.  Cafecreme, definitely visit a department store, perhaps Nordstrom.  Have you been to Cole Haan, I haven’t shopped there in years but when I worked in the city they used to do shoes with Nike air technology, flats, wedges etc. and my gosh they were amazing!


----------



## MSO13

Mrs.Z said:


> My Mother has orthopedic issues and loves Vionics.  I have a pair of Black Vince sneakers like the last pair posted (I call them old school Vans style) and they are super comfy.  Cafecreme, definitely visit a department store, perhaps Nordstrom.  Have you been to Cole Haan, I haven’t shopped there in years but when I worked in the city they used to do shoes with Nike air technology, flats, wedges etc. and my gosh they were amazing!



I still wear the same style of Vans that I've worn since age 13, that's part of why I have foot issues


----------



## Mrs.Z

MSO13 said:


> I still wear the same style of Vans that I've worn since age 13, that's part of why I have foot issues



I think Vans are cool and always will be, they strike me as being flat and having no arch support?


----------



## Meta

@HavLab Thanks for sharing on all the various H sneakers. 

@MSO13 Thanks for sharing about Vionic! DH has plantar fasciitis as well and I'm going to share these with him as he loves those slip-ons like Vans but never find them comfortable.

And oh, @cafecreme15 perhaps you want to look at Adidas Originals for some classics that are slightly less sporty. Good luck sneaker shopping!


----------



## MSO13

Mrs.Z said:


> I think Vans are cool and always will be, they strike me as being flat and having no arch support?


yes, Vans and Chucks have no arch support at all. I've been wearing mostly flat shoes my whole life and between a very physical job and spinning all the time I have major inflammation in my right arch. It is super painful sometimes. Wearing these shoes just the last few days has really helped. 

I'm not able to spin which is driving me crazy but I'm doing barre workouts at home for now.


----------



## Genie27

I've been following this sneaker search, as I am always in need of cute urban walking shoes. I will need to replace my Camper sandals - I have 3 different pairs, that I found really great for walking distances. I took one pair to Lisbon along with Tevas - I have a pair of Prada beige sneakers that I only wear on flights, but they are too warm for summer walking. I hate it if my feet get hot. 

For the really rugged treks, I used the Tevas - not very urban, but at a certain point, I didn't really care. 

I want these sneakers...
https://www.emiliopucci.com/ie/shop-online/women/shoes


----------



## gracekelly

I have morphed into the Vince Blair as an everyday slip on leather sneaker bottom shoe.  The leather makes it look like a shoe, but the bottom is like a sneaker and they are comfortable and stylish and you don't look like a tourist.  Granted things have changed in EU and the locals are wearing plenty of sneakers too so tourists don't stick out the way they used to.  I am going to San Francisco in a couple of weeks and I plan on wearing these in black during the day.

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/vince-blair-5-slip-on-sneaker-women/3620776


----------



## cafecreme15

Well it looks like a trip to Nordstrom is in order!


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> @HavLab Thanks for sharing on all the various H sneakers.
> 
> @MSO13 Thanks for sharing about Vionic! DH has plantar fasciitis as well and I'm going to share these with him as he loves those slip-ons like Vans but never find them comfortable.
> 
> And oh, @cafecreme15 perhaps you want to look at Adidas Originals for some classics that are slightly less sporty. Good luck sneaker shopping!



I was thinking about the Sam Smith Adidas, and they are my fail safe option instead of my first choice only because every girl my age has them, and I want to be a little different!


----------



## eagle1002us

SPOILER ALERT: This is a rant.
A vendor shipped me a small silver pin this week.  He doesn't know if he sent it priority (as I requested) or not.  Anyhow, USPS swears up and down by computer that the package (which is not listed as priority) will arrive on Wed.   

Come Wed., no package.   The tracking number now says the item is being shipped to me, "in transit to it's destination."  However, there is something weird about the tracking b/c normally something progresses from city to city, and from USPS station to another and then it's finally, "out for delivery.").   Package didn't have this kind of comforting detail.

Ok, so I decide to call USPS.  I get in a queue that will require 50 min of wait time.  I wait.  I am double-tasking so it's not a complete waste of time.  

Finally a man gets on and asks for name & zip, which I give him.  Then, I hear a woman's voice telling me that I have to make a call.
It seems that TWO CUSTOMER SERVICE AGENTS WERE ON THE PHONE with me at the same time  .When I said it sounds like two people, BOTH HUNG UP.

We have a PO very close and DH is bopping into there tomorrow morning, ISO  a _HUMAN customer service rep._

I suspect the pin was sent first class.  The vendor really should have tracked it down, but poof!  He's like out to lunch.   He said he'll give me a refund if I don't have it by Friday, which sounds ok, altho I would rather have the pin. 
Thank you for listening and we now return to the regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Mrs.Z

gracekelly said:


> I have morphed into the Vince Blair as an everyday slip on leather sneaker bottom shoe.  The leather makes it look like a shoe, but the bottom is like a sneaker and they are comfortable and stylish and you don't look like a tourist.  Granted things have changed in EU and the locals are wearing plenty of sneakers too so tourists don't stick out the way they used to.  I am going to San Francisco in a couple of weeks and I plan on wearing these in black during the day.
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/vince-blair-5-slip-on-sneaker-women/3620776



Yes, these are the ones I have in black, I love them!


----------



## Notorious Pink

weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 I recently came across these two pairs from H. The first pair is called One and it comes in black and also blue.
> View attachment 3931179
> 
> The pair below is Quicker.
> View attachment 3931180
> 
> That said, I don't own either pair but I have tried on a pair of H sneakers in the past and found it really comfortable. I like to wear my Keds X Kate Spade collaboration pair for city walking. It's comfy and still going on strong 7 years later.
> View attachment 3931194
> View attachment 3931193
> 
> I also recently purchased a second pair of Keds, that's in collaboration with Rifle Paper Co.
> View attachment 3931212



Oh I LOVE these Keds!!!

Cafe I know you're near me - why don't you go to the Converse shop on Broadway in Soho and design a pair? DS1 and I did that a few months ago and we were really happy with the results!


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> Yes, these are the ones I have in black, I love them!


They are great shoes!  I have them in smoke too, which I feel is etoupe.  I have gotten very lazy and I am wearing one or the other every day.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Oh I LOVE these Keds!!!
> 
> Cafe I know you're near me - why don't you go to the Converse shop on Broadway in Soho and design a pair? DS1 and I did that a few months ago and we were really happy with the results!


I'm out of town now but if I don't find anything by the next time I am in NYC in late February, I will definitely check out the Converse shop!


----------



## Katel

Very interesting discussion on walking shoes - I love those Rifle/Keds @weN84 !
Have you checked the Walking Company?  There should be walking shoe stores in bigger cities for you to try on in person.

These look cute - I'm considering them for a trip to Europe this summer. Would prefer crisp white - these are a winter white.

https://www.thewalkingcompany.com/dansko-charlie-white/52611#


----------



## cafecreme15

I’ve decided to hit the mall in a couple of weeks and do a shoe store circuit to make sure I have seen and tried a ton of options. I feel like online ordering hasn’t worked well for me so far.


----------



## MSO13

cafecreme15 said:


> I’ve decided to hit the mall in a couple of weeks and do a shoe store circuit to make sure I have seen and tried a ton of options. I feel like online ordering hasn’t worked well for me so far.



I think thats a good call, best to grab 2 options as well and wear them around the house. I walked 10 miles a day in Paris and wore my H Miles sneakers for most of it with no issues but we stayed in one city the whole time and I pack all my nice stuff in my carry on. We traveled with my dad who has issues with sneakers  even fashionable ones but after 20 years of seeing me limp around in fancy shoes he's finally relented for the sake of moving along.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> SPOILER ALERT: This is a rant.
> A vendor shipped me a small silver pin this week.  He doesn't know if he sent it priority (as I requested) or not.  Anyhow, USPS swears up and down by computer that the package (which is not listed as priority) will arrive on Wed.
> 
> Come Wed., no package.   The tracking number now says the item is being shipped to me, "in transit to it's destination."  However, there is something weird about the tracking b/c normally something progresses from city to city, and from USPS station to another and then it's finally, "out for delivery.").   Package didn't have this kind of comforting detail.
> 
> Ok, so I decide to call USPS.  I get in a queue that will require 50 min of wait time.  I wait.  I am double-tasking so it's not a complete waste of time.
> 
> Finally a man gets on and asks for name & zip, which I give him.  Then, I hear a woman's voice telling me that I have to make a call.
> It seems that TWO CUSTOMER SERVICE AGENTS WERE ON THE PHONE with me at the same time  .When I said it sounds like two people, BOTH HUNG UP.
> 
> We have a PO very close and DH is bopping into there tomorrow morning, ISO  a _HUMAN customer service rep._
> 
> I suspect the pin was sent first class.  The vendor really should have tracked it down, but poof!  He's like out to lunch.   He said he'll give me a refund if I don't have it by Friday, which sounds ok, altho I would rather have the pin.
> Thank you for listening and we now return to the regularly scheduled program.



Sorry this happened and I really hope you do get your pin eventually. Don't let the crazy people get you down.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Sorry this happened and I really hope you do get your pin eventually. Don't let the crazy people get you down.


Why, thank you, *@papertiger*!  Appreciate that.   DH went to PO today and found the tracking info had updated to show the pin was at a USPS distribution center.   It came later today.  It's a foo dog but rather tiny.   I like foos  that don't look like pit bulls.  This one looked like a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, which is fine.   Will probably put it one one of my embossed brocade vests which have Asian themes.
Actually, DH had complete faith that the pin would arrive eventually.   I don't know how he can have such faith in the system.   He's not at all materialistic which is probably why.   He's not dying to see the thing.

I was surfing the Web and wound up at the V&A museum site which seems to have at least jewelry on-line.  One part of the exhibit was a huge display of rings in a spectrum of colors that came from a historical donation.   Have you seen this?  It looked very interesting, potentially spectacular -- I really like colored stones.
Sadly, we were in London at the time the V&A jewelry area was being renovated.


----------



## scarf1

New topic for the New year-
Do you have any plans for your wardrobe or 2018?

Mine (so far) are:
1.for every new item in, at least one item out.
2. Revisit items that were not worn in the last year, either wear them, or figure out if there is a reason to keep.
3. Wear every scarf at least once, LOL!


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> Why, thank you, *@papertiger*!  Appreciate that.   DH went to PO today and found the tracking info had updated to show the pin was at a USPS distribution center.   It came later today.  It's a foo dog but rather tiny.   I like foos  that don't look like pit bulls.  This one looked like a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, which is fine.   Will probably put it one one of my embossed brocade vests which have Asian themes.
> Actually, DH had complete faith that the pin would arrive eventually.   I don't know how he can have such faith in the system.   He's not at all materialistic which is probably why.   He's not dying to see the thing.
> 
> I was surfing the Web and wound up at the V&A museum site which seems to have at least jewelry on-line.  One part of the exhibit was a huge display of rings in a spectrum of colors that came from a historical donation.   Have you seen this?  It looked very interesting, potentially spectacular -- I really like colored stones.
> Sadly, we were in London at the time the V&A jewelry area was being renovated.


Eagle, I’m glad that you received your package. Please post the pin if you like, I love Foo dogs! The VCA is high on my list of favorite spaces. It’s so beautiful. I’ve only been once and have never seen the jewelry either.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> New topic for the New year-
> Do you have any plans for your wardrobe or 2018?
> 
> Mine (so far) are:
> 1.for every new item in, at least one item out.
> 2. Revisit items that were not worn in the last year, either wear them, or figure out if there is a reason to keep.
> 3. Wear every scarf at least once, LOL!


These are great! Same here, especially the last one. I have one or two very basic wardrobe items that need replacing/upgrading, particularly some navy wool trousers. No big rush, though. I did a lot of good shopping/replacing "work" between Black Friday week and Christmas with simple cashmere pullovers. I might also add to your list:
4. enjoy admiring other people's beautiful items without thinking I have to have one too. LOL


----------



## Notorious Pink

dharma said:


> Eagle, I’m glad that you received your package. Please post the pin if you like, I love Foo dogs! The VCA is high on my list of favorite spaces. It’s so beautiful. I’ve only been once and have never seen the jewelry either.



I [emoji173]️ your typo [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]


----------



## Notorious Pink

scarf1 said:


> New topic for the New year-
> Do you have any plans for your wardrobe or 2018?
> 
> Mine (so far) are:
> 1.for every new item in, at least one item out.
> 2. Revisit items that were not worn in the last year, either wear them, or figure out if there is a reason to keep.
> 3. Wear every scarf at least once, LOL!



I'd really love to get rid of the clothes I don't wear.
I don't wear jeans, why do I have ten pair? Two or three will do. 
Why do I feel the need to own certain "staples" that do not suit me, just because I "should" own them? 90% of the time it's a dress. The only pants I ever wear are either very slim like a legging or slim waisted with a very wide leg. That's it. Why am I holding on to anything else? 

So yes I need another closet cleanout, the clutter is stressing me.


----------



## dharma

BBC said:


> I [emoji173]️ your typo [emoji746][emoji746][emoji746]


 Didn’t even notice!


----------



## cafecreme15

I’m in Cole Haan on my endless sneaker hunt. What do you all think of these? They’re like a light bronze metallic. Could be very easy to match, but do you think they are a substitute for a white sneaker? Also ignore the crazy green tube socks - that was the only non-ped try on socks they had


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> These are great! Same here, especially the last one. I have one or two very basic wardrobe items that need replacing/upgrading, particularly some navy wool trousers. No big rush, though. I did a lot of good shopping/replacing "work" between Black Friday week and Christmas with simple cashmere pullovers. I might also add to your list:
> 4. enjoy admiring other people's beautiful items without thinking I have to have one too. LOL


Yes, I need to repeat #4 daily!!!


----------



## scarf1

BBC said:


> I'd really love to get rid of the clothes I don't wear.
> I don't wear jeans, why do I have ten pair? Two or three will do.
> Why do I feel the need to own certain "staples" that do not suit me, just because I "should" own them? 90% of the time it's a dress. The only pants I ever wear are either very slim like a legging or slim waisted with a very wide leg. That's it. Why am I holding on to anything else?
> 
> So yes I need another closet cleanout, the clutter is stressing me.



Interesting, I wear pants 90% of the time!


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Why, thank you, *@papertiger*!  Appreciate that.   DH went to PO today and found the tracking info had updated to show the pin was at a USPS distribution center.   It came later today.  It's a foo dog but rather tiny.   I like foos  that don't look like pit bulls.  This one looked like a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, which is fine.   Will probably put it one one of my embossed brocade vests which have Asian themes.
> Actually, DH had complete faith that the pin would arrive eventually.   I don't know how he can have such faith in the system.   He's not at all materialistic which is probably why.   He's not dying to see the thing.
> 
> I was surfing the Web and wound up at the V&A museum site which seems to have at least jewelry on-line.  One part of the exhibit was a huge display of rings in a spectrum of colors that came from a historical donation.   Have you seen this?  It looked very interesting, potentially spectacular -- I really like colored stones.
> Sadly, we were in London at the time the V&A jewelry area was being renovated.





Great! So pleased for you. I got my Tiffany Elephant back before Christmas after months when I thought I'd never see it again. My DH didn't seem worried 

I'll check it out. The V&As jewellery is very interesting. I love the Ancient jewellery and Jewish marriage rings shaped like little houses. Also interesting for me are the Renaissance jewels wow. Next time you're in London  we'll go together


----------



## Cordeliere

Re 2018 goals.  I am continuing on my very minor closet reconfiguration.  Got a china cabinet/armoire thingy upstairs to hold my bags.   It took four really big men to get it upstairs.   It really looked like it would not clear the ceiling before the landing.  I had emotionally given up and walked away.  But they turned it upside down, because it was the large molding at the top that was not clearing.  By have the molding at the bottom, it squeezed through.  I thought it was a miracle and said so in my online reviews of the moving company.  Then it sat in my bathroom for a week while I painted it with chalk paint.  Looks much better in white than it did in its former life in acid yellow.   

I plan to get that UV light blocking film put on the glass doors.  I like being able to see my bags.  I actually like looking at them more than I like carrying them.   Being able to see them made me cull the herd more than I already had.  I had already donated some to the Women's Exchange, but being able to see them made me decide to cut a couple of more.   It is anguishing to get rid of stuff that I like, but know, I will probably never carry.  But I am determined to get my possessions down to the actively used.  I am finding that interacting with marginal items is the way to part with them.

Other minor closet mods I will photograph and post later. 

Here is the painting station. ha ha  It was annoying trying to get out of the shower.  This pic does not capture the grossness of the pickled yellow finish.


Here it is in its reincarnation in white.


Here is the current tribe, mostly lady bags, patiently waiting for me to find the remaining vintage treasures that I diligently but often unfruitfully search for.  I did just add the 32 rouge h Sac a Mallette.  And papertiger you are right, it is heavy.  But when I carry it, I will feel like a passenger on the Orient Express.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cordeliere said:


> Re 2018 goals.  I am continuing on my very minor closet reconfiguration.  Got a china cabinet/armoire thingy upstairs to hold my bags.   It took four really big men to get it upstairs.   It really looked like it would not clear the ceiling before the landing.  I had emotionally given up and walked away.  But they turned it upside down, because it was the large molding at the top that was not clearing.  By have the molding at the bottom, it squeezed through.  I thought it was a miracle and said so in my online reviews of the moving company.  Then it sat in my bathroom for a week while I painted it with chalk paint.  Looks much better in white than it did in its former life in acid yellow.
> 
> I plan to get that UV light blocking film put on the glass doors.  I like being able to see my bags.  I actually like looking at them more than I like carrying them.   Being able to see them made me cull the herd more than I already had.  I had already donated some to the Women's Exchange, but being able to see them made me decide to cut a couple of more.   It is anguishing to get rid of stuff that I like, but know, I will probably never carry.  But I am determined to get my possessions down to the actively used.  I am finding that interacting with marginal items is the way to part with them.
> 
> Other minor closet mods I will photograph and post later.
> 
> Here is the painting station. ha ha  It was annoying trying to get out of the shower.  This pic does not capture the grossness of the pickled yellow finish.
> View attachment 3933463
> 
> Here it is in its reincarnation in white.
> View attachment 3933464
> 
> Here is the current tribe, mostly lady bags, patiently waiting for me to find the remaining vintage treasures that I diligently but often unfruitfully search for.  I did just add the 32 rouge h Sac a Mallette.  And papertiger you are right, it is heavy.  But when I carry it, I will feel like a passenger on the Orient Express.
> View attachment 3933465



That’s so cool Cordy! I love the cabinet.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m in Cole Haan on my endless sneaker hunt. What do you all think of these? They’re like a light bronze metallic. Could be very easy to match, but do you think they are a substitute for a white sneaker? Also ignore the crazy green tube socks - that was the only non-ped try on socks they had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933417
> View attachment 3933418


Can you get or dye the shoelaces to be in a taupe or color closer to the bronze?   I got some Cole Haan gold leather oxfords a while back and I always get compliments on them.  I wear them frequently and they've held up really well.  I bought them on a whim and boy, have they been useful and eye-catching but in a nice way.   
I bought some silver shoes a while back.  Those I haven't gotten around to wearing.  My feet are shiny like aluminum foil in them.  I have to make a wardrobe commitment to wear them a bit, otherwise, they were just a waste of funds. Quite some time ago I had a nice pair of silver sneakers and always got compliments on them.  The silver shoes were an attempt to duplicate that find.  
Cafecreme, I think the idea of metallic shoes is cool and modern.  Bronze is a good color.   I just don't like the white shoelaces.   But I'm not seeing them in person so the overall effect may be fine, irrespective of the laces.


----------



## EmileH

Oh my goodness, Cordie, what eye candy. Your collection is amazing. I didn’t realize how extensive your collection is. And the cabinet is just perfect for it. 

Scarf1 and momasaurus excellent wardrobe goals. Not wanting every pretty thing that I see and wearing what I have are my main goals. I need to be more creative with what I already have. As far as purchases I need more warm weather clothes and casual clothes. And nice flats. Nothing major.  Im hoping to cut back on purchases this year. I’ll choose one thing from the remainder of my jewelry wishlist for my summer bonus and one for my winter bonus. I have a SO placed that I hope doesn’t arrive until the fall. I’m trying to keep it to that for major purchase this year. 

I have whittled my scarf collection down quite a bit. I m might whittle a bit more but not much. I’m could really use more cashmeres. I wear them constantly here. 

Cafecreme I’m terrible with sneaker advice. I wore my Stuart Weitzman boots almost every day in London and Paris. But I’m watching your posts to learn myself,


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> Can you get or dye the shoelaces to be in a taupe or color closer to the bronze?   I got some Cole Haan gold leather oxfords a while back and I always get compliments on them.  I wear them frequently and they've held up really well.  I bought them on a whim and boy, have they been useful and eye-catching but in a nice way.
> I bought some silver shoes a while back.  Those I haven't gotten around to wearing.  My feet are shiny like aluminum foil in them.  I have to make a wardrobe commitment to wear them a bit, otherwise, they were just a waste of funds. Quite some time ago I had a nice pair of silver sneakers and always got compliments on them.  The silver shoes were an attempt to duplicate that find.
> Cafecreme, I think the idea of metallic shoes is cool and modern.  Bronze is a good color.   I just don't like the white shoelaces.   But I'm not seeing them in person so the overall effect may be fine, irrespective of the laces.


I don’t actually mind the white laces! I think they look more stark in the pictures than they are in real life, and lord knows those green socks aren’t helping anything. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my goodness, Cordie, what eye candy. Your collection is amazing. I didn’t realize how extensive your collection is. And the cabinet is just perfect for it.
> 
> Scarf1 and momasaurus excellent wardrobe goals. Not wanting every pretty thing that I see and wearing what I have are my main goals. I need to be more creative with what I already have. As far as purchases I need more warm weather clothes and casual clothes. And nice flats. Nothing major.  Im hoping to cut back on purchases this year. I’ll choose one thing from the remainder of my jewelry wishlist for my summer bonus and one for my winter bonus. I have a SO placed that I hope doesn’t arrive until the fall. I’m trying to keep it to that for major purchase this year.
> 
> I have whittled my scarf collection down quite a bit. I m might whittle a bit more but not much. I’m could really use more cashmeres. I wear them constantly here.
> 
> Cafecreme I’m terrible with sneaker advice. I wore my Stuart Weitzman boots almost every day in London and Paris. But I’m watching your posts to learn myself,



I’ll be bringing my SW boots too! I just can’t wear the same pair of shoes the whole time because my feet don’t like it.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my goodness, Cordie, what eye candy. Your collection is amazing. I didn’t realize how extensive your collection is. And the cabinet is just perfect for it.
> 
> Scarf1 and momasaurus excellent wardrobe goals. Not wanting every pretty thing that I see and wearing what I have are my main goals. I need to be more creative with what I already have. As far as purchases I need more warm weather clothes and casual clothes. And nice flats. Nothing major.  Im hoping to cut back on purchases this year. I’ll choose one thing from the remainder of my jewelry wishlist for my summer bonus and one for my winter bonus. I have a SO placed that I hope doesn’t arrive until the fall. I’m trying to keep it to that for major purchase this year.
> 
> I have whittled my scarf collection down quite a bit. I m might whittle a bit more but not much. I’m could really use more cashmeres. I wear them constantly here.
> 
> Cafecreme I’m terrible with sneaker advice. I wore my Stuart Weitzman boots almost every day in London and Paris. But I’m watching your posts to learn myself,


Good for you for reducing your scarf collection. I cannot seem to actually part with any. I have identified a few that I think I might part with, but can’t go to the next step.... 
I was starting to feel proud of myself that I haven’t bought any 90s from the new season. But then I realized it is still January, LOL!
Definitely think with your climate you can justify more CSGMs. Even in my temperate climate, I wear them a lot!


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Yes, I need to repeat #4 daily!!!


Yes! As I mentioned elsewhere, once I conquered this feeling in the garden/yard envy department, I felt fabulous. I could admire other gardens and not have to have all that stuff myself.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Re 2018 goals.  I am continuing on my very minor closet reconfiguration.  Got a china cabinet/armoire thingy upstairs to hold my bags.   It took four really big men to get it upstairs.   It really looked like it would not clear the ceiling before the landing.  I had emotionally given up and walked away.  But they turned it upside down, because it was the large molding at the top that was not clearing.  By have the molding at the bottom, it squeezed through.  I thought it was a miracle and said so in my online reviews of the moving company.  Then it sat in my bathroom for a week while I painted it with chalk paint.  Looks much better in white than it did in its former life in acid yellow.
> 
> I plan to get that UV light blocking film put on the glass doors.  I like being able to see my bags.  I actually like looking at them more than I like carrying them.   Being able to see them made me cull the herd more than I already had.  I had already donated some to the Women's Exchange, but being able to see them made me decide to cut a couple of more.   It is anguishing to get rid of stuff that I like, but know, I will probably never carry.  But I am determined to get my possessions down to the actively used.  I am finding that interacting with marginal items is the way to part with them.
> 
> Other minor closet mods I will photograph and post later.
> 
> Here is the painting station. ha ha  It was annoying trying to get out of the shower.  This pic does not capture the grossness of the pickled yellow finish.
> View attachment 3933463
> 
> Here it is in its reincarnation in white.
> View attachment 3933464
> 
> Here is the current tribe, mostly lady bags, patiently waiting for me to find the remaining vintage treasures that I diligently but often unfruitfully search for.  I did just add the 32 rouge h Sac a Mallette.  And papertiger you are right, it is heavy.  But when I carry it, I will feel like a passenger on the Orient Express.
> View attachment 3933465


YOu're right - looking at the bags is really pleasureful! Very nice job with the cabinet. And the size and your display will help enforce a one in / one out policy!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> Re 2018 goals.  I am continuing on my very minor closet reconfiguration.  Got a china cabinet/armoire thingy upstairs to hold my bags.   It took four really big men to get it upstairs.   It really looked like it would not clear the ceiling before the landing.  I had emotionally given up and walked away.  But they turned it upside down, because it was the large molding at the top that was not clearing.  By have the molding at the bottom, it squeezed through.  I thought it was a miracle and said so in my online reviews of the moving company.  Then it sat in my bathroom for a week while I painted it with chalk paint.  Looks much better in white than it did in its former life in acid yellow.
> 
> I plan to get that UV light blocking film put on the glass doors.  I like being able to see my bags.  I actually like looking at them more than I like carrying them.   Being able to see them made me cull the herd more than I already had.  I had already donated some to the Women's Exchange, but being able to see them made me decide to cut a couple of more.   It is anguishing to get rid of stuff that I like, but know, I will probably never carry.  But I am determined to get my possessions down to the actively used.  I am finding that interacting with marginal items is the way to part with them.
> 
> Other minor closet mods I will photograph and post later.
> 
> Here is the painting station. ha ha  It was annoying trying to get out of the shower.  This pic does not capture the grossness of the pickled yellow finish.
> View attachment 3933463
> 
> Here it is in its reincarnation in white.
> View attachment 3933464
> 
> Here is the current tribe, mostly lady bags, patiently waiting for me to find the remaining vintage treasures that I diligently but often unfruitfully search for.  I did just add the 32 rouge h Sac a Mallette.  And papertiger you are right, it is heavy.  But when I carry it, I will feel like a passenger on the Orient Express.
> View attachment 3933465


Wow!
That is fantastic!
And it fits right in that space!


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> Re 2018 goals.  I am continuing on my very minor closet reconfiguration.  Got a china cabinet/armoire thingy upstairs to hold my bags.   It took four really big men to get it upstairs.   It really looked like it would not clear the ceiling before the landing.  I had emotionally given up and walked away.  But they turned it upside down, because it was the large molding at the top that was not clearing.  By have the molding at the bottom, it squeezed through.  I thought it was a miracle and said so in my online reviews of the moving company.  Then it sat in my bathroom for a week while I painted it with chalk paint.  Looks much better in white than it did in its former life in acid yellow.
> 
> I plan to get that UV light blocking film put on the glass doors.  I like being able to see my bags.  I actually like looking at them more than I like carrying them.   Being able to see them made me cull the herd more than I already had.  I had already donated some to the Women's Exchange, but being able to see them made me decide to cut a couple of more.   It is anguishing to get rid of stuff that I like, but know, I will probably never carry.  But I am determined to get my possessions down to the actively used.  I am finding that interacting with marginal items is the way to part with them.
> 
> Other minor closet mods I will photograph and post later.
> 
> Here is the painting station. ha ha  It was annoying trying to get out of the shower.  This pic does not capture the grossness of the pickled yellow finish.
> View attachment 3933463
> 
> Here it is in its reincarnation in white.
> View attachment 3933464
> 
> Here is the current tribe, mostly lady bags, patiently waiting for me to find the remaining vintage treasures that I diligently but often unfruitfully search for.  I did just add the 32 rouge h Sac a Mallette.  And papertiger you are right, it is heavy.  But when I carry it, I will feel like a passenger on the Orient Express.
> View attachment 3933465


My god, that is a gorgeous collection! The very sight of it alone made me break 2018 Goal No. 4. I see, therefore I desperately covet!


----------



## Cordeliere

You ladies are too kind.   I don't think of my collection as extensive.  I have been lurking in the 2018 bag resolutions thread and a lot of those ladies seem to have about 40 bags.   Ideally,  I would have 12 bags and would not have to push myself to use any.   But I think I will end up with roughly 18 as there are about 4 more vintage bags I want and I am just waiting around for the prices to finish crashing on the Diorissimo before I buy one.   I learned the hard way on my Fendi spy bag about buying too soon.   Watching price depreciation on other brands makes you appreciate the resale market for Hermes.

The same way that people don't count gavroches and twillys in their scarf count, there are a couple of purse categories I don't count.   There are two bags that I have designated for travel as an excuse to keep them, although I am wondering if I couldn't use them in my daily life.  Those don't go into the bag count.  And there are 3 that are from my pre designer days that are $80 bags.  That is like peanuts--so small that there are no calories.   I am also struggling not to devalue them since they are no (noteworthy)  name.  When I think about their attributes, I would be thrilled with them if they were Hermes.   I am playing a game with myself and telling myself they are Herms and seeing how that changes my desire to carry them.

But I am not concentrating on bag acquisition in 2018.   I am concentrating on relinquishing fat.  (I never realized it was so hard to find an antonym for acquisition).  I have a closet full of clothes that (1)  I love, (2) which unfortunately are a size smaller than I am, and (3) that I am determined to wear again.  Shopping for new ones is too much work.   As hard as losing weight is, it is easier than shopping.


----------



## klynneann

Darn it, I was dropped off this thread again.    I get an email every 10 minutes for the H Spring 2018 scarves thread, but can't seem to get any for this one lol!  I read far enough back to see all you lovely ladies in your beautiful wedding gowns, thank you for sharing!  Also, my mom wears Vionics and loves them.  They work really well for her.

I've been working diligently in my Stylebook app.  I love it so far and I'm really hoping that it will help keep me focused on wearing what I have, not purchasing things I don't need, and being more creative with my outfits.  Last year I went way over-budget so this year I really have to focus.  I too have difficulty saying no to bright, shiny, pretty things!  I keep trying to remind myself that just because it's pretty doesn't mean I have to own it lol.


----------



## MSO13

scarf1 said:


> New topic for the New year-
> Do you have any plans for your wardrobe or 2018?
> 
> Mine (so far) are:
> 1.for every new item in, at least one item out.
> 2. Revisit items that were not worn in the last year, either wear them, or figure out if there is a reason to keep.
> 3. Wear every scarf at least once, LOL!



Mine are pretty simple, easier listed than done:
1. No new clothing besides undies/tees, I have plenty and I’m working on weight loss. No more bags either...
2. Sell a small pile of designer goods and some items to the resale shop, donate any remaining items that I’ve culled. 
3. Use the funds from the sales as my sole shopping fund for the year with the exception of a list of a few fun things I have set for weight goal milestones.

DH has wardrobe/closet goals this year too. To take better care of his clothes, fold his laundry and put it away and use his fancy closet like a grown up!


----------



## Cordeliere

Oh yes.  I cleaned out DH's closet.  In December, drug him to stores and bought him a bunch of new shirts, jeans, and shoes.   Then made him throw away his worn out stuff.  He let me cull his shirts, but I had to get him to decide what jeans and shoes to take to the trash.   It was painful for him parting with shoes.  I call him "my little Imeldo".


----------



## Meta

@cafecreme15 I like Cole Haan shoes as I find them very comfortable. The bronze color should also be fairly easy to match outfits, so that's a  from me. Which btw, should you still be interested in looking for a pair of white sneakers, try Common Projects.

https://www.barneys.com/product/common-projects-achilles-canvas-sneakers-505041280.html



@Cordeliere Love seeing the transformation of the cabinet and even more so, your beautiful collection of bags!


----------



## Joannadyne

Just popping in to say: I’m thinking of leaving the outside world to join the cult of Instant Potters. The Dysonites will have to wait. 

DH has been jokingly complaining that I spend way too much time caring for the pot than I do caring for him lately. 

I might even get a second Instant Pot eventually. The thing is THAT good. There are folks out there will three or four! But I don’t my original pot to be jealous. Don’t wanna make it a cookcold of it, hahahahahaha!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Joannadyne said:


> Just popping in to say: I’m thinking of leaving the outside world to join the cult of Instant Potters. The Dysonites will have to wait.
> 
> DH has been jokingly complaining that I spend way too much time caring for the pot than I do caring for him lately.
> 
> I might even get a second Instant Pot eventually. The thing is THAT good. There are folks out there will three or four! But I don’t my original pot to be jealous. Don’t wanna make it a cookcold of it, hahahahahaha!



Haaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Joannadyne

Ladies, I need help resisting temptation. Just when we have an excellent season of scarves of choose from, BAM! I get hit with all kinds of necessary expenses. We still need a couch; DH had one eyeball done and will have the second eyeball done tomorrow, and apparently using the most up-to-date medical equipment is deemed as “cosmetic” by the insurance company thereby incurring more out of pocket expenses; and BOTH our cars need work done. I know all this in my head. I shouldn’t be spending on anything frivolous. And thus far, I have resisted temptation, even when two grails showed up at reasonable prices on the bay. And there’s a ring that dropped in price that I want. I know that I need one csgm for sure from SS 2018. So I need to save a bit for that, too. But I have been so good for so long, that my defenses are wearing down.  My last scarf purchase was last Oct., gasp! I’m jonesing bad for something new!


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Ladies, I need help resisting temptation. Just when we have an excellent season of scarves of choose from, BAM! I get hit with all kinds of necessary expenses. We still need a couch; DH had one eyeball done and will have the second eyeball done tomorrow, and apparently using the most up-to-date medical equipment is deemed as “cosmetic” by the insurance company thereby incurring more out of pocket expenses; and BOTH our cars need work done. I know all this in my head. I shouldn’t be spending on anything frivolous. And thus far, I have resisted temptation, even when two grails showed up at reasonable prices on the bay. And there’s a ring that dropped in price that I want. I know that I need one csgm for sure from SS 2018. So I need to save a bit for that, too. But I have been so good for so long, that my defenses are wearing down.  My last scarf purchase was last Oct., gasp! I’m jonesing bad for something new!



Shop your closet.   Go play with your favorite scarves and tell them how much you love them and tell them how special they are.   Focus on what you have.  Pretend your scarf boxes are in a store and everything that you look at is a grail at the right price.


----------



## klynneann

Joannadyne said:


> Ladies, I need help resisting temptation. Just when we have an excellent season of scarves of choose from, BAM! I get hit with all kinds of necessary expenses. We still need a couch; DH had one eyeball done and will have the second eyeball done tomorrow, and apparently using the most up-to-date medical equipment is deemed as “cosmetic” by the insurance company thereby incurring more out of pocket expenses; and BOTH our cars need work done. I know all this in my head. I shouldn’t be spending on anything frivolous. And thus far, I have resisted temptation, even when two grails showed up at reasonable prices on the bay. And there’s a ring that dropped in price that I want. I know that I need one csgm for sure from SS 2018. So I need to save a bit for that, too. But I have been so good for so long, that my defenses are wearing down.  My last scarf purchase was last Oct., gasp! I’m jonesing bad for something new!


Do you have a friend nearby who would swap a couple scarves, or other goodies, with you for a couple weeks or so?  This way it will feel like you have something new to play with, but without spending anything!


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> Shop your closet.   Go play with your favorite scarves and tell them how much you love them and tell them how special they are.   Focus on what you have.  Pretend your scarf boxes are in a store and everything that you look at is a grail at the right price.


Thank you for being my Cher. I needed a good “snap out of it” suggestion.  I think I am going to try @weN84 hang-all-the-scarves idea. Maybe just seeing them all right there will sooth the scarf monster within...


----------



## Joannadyne

klynneann said:


> Do you have a friend nearby who would swap a couple scarves, or other goodies, with you for a couple weeks or so?  This way it will feel like you have something new to play with, but without spending anything!


Come move down south and be my scarf-swapping buddy!!!


----------



## klynneann

Joannadyne said:


> Come move down south and be my scarf-swapping buddy!!!


----------



## Joannadyne

Anybody watch Crazy Ex-Girlfriend? This song from a recent episode cracked me up: (warning, it’s a bit crude but hilarious)


----------



## Genie27

Harking back to 2018 wardrobe goals - I want to acquire a Birkin. Or a Kelly, or failing those, a picotin or double sens. 

I didn’t find a bag last year so I spent my budget on Chanel instead. I ended up with 3 jackets, 4 dresses, 1 skirt and 1 cardi. All resale + additional markdowns, so within reasonable parameters for me. 

Here’s where I would appreciate Chat feedback - I’m now trying to decide what direction to take my Chanel addiction. The dresses and cardi get the most use, and the jackets have their seasonal use as outerwear. The skirt is too much work to wear regularly but it matches one of my jackets, so I have a suit if needed. 

At this point I can continue purchasing lower price items that I can use regularly in my lifestyle - casual skirts, cardis, tops, dresses, OR I can focus on buying more expensive singular pieces that are statements. I    the jackets but the ones I bought get used as outerwear. I take them off when I get to the office. 

I’d love some feedback/thoughts to throw around. 

Side note on H scarf count/acquisition: 2 moussies, 1 MT, 3 90s and 1 CSGM. I want to buy 1-2 more CSGMs but nothing is singing to me yet. I’m not a collector, I’m a user. 2 twillies, and I’m buying a summer hat so I can use them.


----------



## EmileH

Genie that's so hard to answer. Some of the jackets are works of art to me. I also almost always want to wear a jacket or cardigan so I use mine constantly. Do you reach for other jackets that you have in your wardrobe constantly? That would be a good indication of whether you will wear a Chanel jacket. If you do decide to invest in a jacket I would wait for a classic little black jacket. It is so versatile that I can't imagine anyone not getting use out of it. If you decide that you don't reach for the jackets that you have stick with what works for you.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ah the question I always face ...  chanel jackets or separates?? I used to go jackets all the way. But I think separates are the best bang for the buck in cost per wear. I use the jackets mostly as outerwear too. Problem is their separates are quite expensive. But more likely to make sale ? Hmm 

Here are some act 1 separates from chanel my SA sent me  the cardigan is quite cute. Prob on short side ...


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> Ah the question I always face ...  chanel jackets or separates?? I used to go jackets all the way. But I think separates are the best bang for the buck in cost per wear. I use the jackets mostly as outerwear too. Problem is their separates are quite expensive. But more likely to make sale ? Hmm
> 
> Here are some act 1 separates from chanel my SA sent me  the cardigan is quite cute. Prob on short side ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934784
> View attachment 3934785
> View attachment 3934786
> View attachment 3934787
> View attachment 3934788


Ooo, that last cardigan is really cute!


----------



## pigleto972001

KA, pics from the always awesome Ricky !  

The cardi is 2850 and cashmere.


----------



## klynneann

I was at NM on Saturday and they had just gotten the CC sweatshirt in.  It is indeed tri-color - black, cream, and a light tan.  I wish it came in a t-shirt style; the sweatshirt won't work for me because of the banded bottom.


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> KA, pics from the always awesome Ricky !
> 
> The cardi is 2850 and cashmere.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Harking back to 2018 wardrobe goals - I want to acquire a Birkin. Or a Kelly, or failing those, a picotin or double sens.
> 
> I didn’t find a bag last year so I spent my budget on Chanel instead. I ended up with 3 jackets, 4 dresses, 1 skirt and 1 cardi. All resale + additional markdowns, so within reasonable parameters for me.
> 
> Here’s where I would appreciate Chat feedback - I’m now trying to decide what direction to take my Chanel addiction. The dresses and cardi get the most use, and the jackets have their seasonal use as outerwear. The skirt is too much work to wear regularly but it matches one of my jackets, so I have a suit if needed.
> 
> At this point I can continue purchasing lower price items that I can use regularly in my lifestyle - casual skirts, cardis, tops, dresses, OR I can focus on buying more expensive singular pieces that are statements. I    the jackets but the ones I bought get used as outerwear. I take them off when I get to the office.
> 
> I’d love some feedback/thoughts to throw around.
> 
> Side note on H scarf count/acquisition: 2 moussies, 1 MT, 3 90s and 1 CSGM. I want to buy 1-2 more CSGMs but nothing is singing to me yet. I’m not a collector, I’m a user. 2 twillies, and I’m buying a summer hat so I can use them.



No answers from me.  But I just have to say that you have the best questions.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do you reach for other jackets that you have in your wardrobe constantly?


Yes - except for the hottest summer days, I wore jackets almost every day. Light ones in summer, heavier ones in fall and spring. It was nice to have a variety to switch them out. Then coats in winter. I probably could buy one or two strategically - something in navy or black would get a lot of use. Hmmm....the Versailles blue/red is perfect as a jacket for summer. I could use a lighter toned summer jacket. 

The fuschia/black and the navy/black are strictly outer wear for spring/fall. I could use a jacket that is more classic in this range. 

I tend to wear cardigans in winter under my coats. Perhaps I should try my Versailles under my coat some time. 

Pigleto, I have the same thought, compared to separates from other brands. I have some, but after wearing C, I feel like my cheaper basics just don’t fit/feel as nice. I am not thrilled with C durability, but I like how they make me feel. A little luxurious pleasure in my workday. 

Cordie, I love that you all indulge me in my questions. It really helps me make up my mind.


----------



## Cordeliere

DH and I are going to make a grand sweep of (almost) all of Italy in June.   I have been in bed reading Rick Steves and researching and booking hotels for 3 straight days.   Seeing that Lake Como and the Amalfi coast were 90% booked gave me a sense of urgency.  To work out the itinerary, I had to figure out the train schedules and the Trenitalia website which really flummoxed  me until I finally broke the code.   Now my credit card is hot to the touch.  We will hit Milan, Lake Como, Venice, Florence, Amalfi, Positano, Sorento, Isle of Capri, Pompeii,  and the final stretch in Rome.   I though Florence was a snoozer until I learned that there are Gucci and a Ferragamo museums there.

I am now to Sorrento in my booking efforts.  In researching the boats to Capri, I came across this boat limo service.   We will be taking some mass boat with the other tourists, but wouldn't this be fun?   This would make me feel like the woman in the boat with her scarves flying that was on the Hermes website a few months back.   Or possibly I would feel like I  was a character in a Bond movie.   I could pretend I was Grace Kelly or Jackie O.   Maybe in my next lifetime this will be my life.

http://www.bellantoniocarservice.it/escursioni-in-barca/

Edit:   Check this out.   This is even better.   What would be the appropriate scarf and bag for a little trip on this?

https://www.vrbo.com/4285231ha


----------



## klynneann

Cordeliere said:


> DH and I are going to make a grand sweep of (almost) all of Italy in June.   I have been in bed reading Rick Steves and researching and booking hotels for 3 straight days.   Seeing that Lake Como and the Amalfi coast were 90% booked gave me a sense of urgency.  To work out the itinerary, I had to figure out the train schedules and the Trenitalia website which really flummoxed  me until I finally broke the code.   Now my credit card is hot to the touch.  We will hit Milan, Lake Como, Venice, Florence, Amalfi, Positano, Sorento, Isle of Capri, Pompeii,  and the final stretch in Rome.   I though Florence was a snoozer until I learned that there are Gucci and a Ferragamo museums there.
> 
> I am now to Sorrento in my booking efforts.  In researching the boats to Capri, I came across this boat limo service.   We will be taking some mass boat with the other tourists, but wouldn't this be fun?   This would make me feel like the woman in the boat with her scarves flying that was on the Hermes website a few months back.   Or possibly I would feel like I  was a character in a Bond movie.   I could pretend I was Grace Kelly or Jackie O.   Maybe in my next lifetime this will be my life.
> 
> http://www.bellantoniocarservice.it/escursioni-in-barca/


Wow, this trip sounds amazing, Cordeliere!


----------



## wantitneedit

Cordeliere said:


> DH and I are going to make a grand sweep of (almost) all of Italy in June.   I have been in bed reading Rick Steves and researching and booking hotels for 3 straight days.   Seeing that Lake Como and the Amalfi coast were 90% booked gave me a sense of urgency.  To work out the itinerary, I had to figure out the train schedules and the Trenitalia website which really flummoxed  me until I finally broke the code.   Now my credit card is hot to the touch.  We will hit Milan, Lake Como, Venice, Florence, Amalfi, Positano, Sorento, Isle of Capri, Pompeii,  and the final stretch in Rome.   I though Florence was a snoozer until I learned that there are Gucci and a Ferragamo museums there.
> 
> I am now to Sorrento in my booking efforts.  In researching the boats to Capri, I came across this boat limo service.   We will be taking some mass boat with the other tourists, but wouldn't this be fun?   This would make me feel like the woman in the boat with her scarves flying that was on the Hermes website a few months back.   Or possibly I would feel like I  was a character in a Bond movie.   I could pretend I was Grace Kelly or Jackie O.   Maybe in my next lifetime this will be my life.
> 
> http://www.bellantoniocarservice.it/escursioni-in-barca/
> 
> Edit:   Check this out.   This is even better.   What would be the appropriate scarf and bag for a little trip on this?
> 
> https://www.vrbo.com/4285231ha


This sounds like a fabulous trip!  Can't wait to hear all about it.  Not sure if you have read this thread, but it might be helpful:https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/italia-all-things-all-italy.558080/

DH and I travelled to Italy with our kids in 2016 and we had a ball. The kids loved Florence the most, where DH and I were especially taken with Venice and Rome.  I  enjoyed the Gucci Museum but did not make it to the Ferragamo museum.  If i recall correctly, there is a cafe and bookstore attached to the Gucci Museum.  We travelled by bullet train (?) between the cities and it was very easy.  Booked first class or whatever the equivalent top class is. Get ready for the sublime gelato!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

wantitneedit said:


> This sounds like a fabulous trip!  Can't wait to hear all about it.  Not sure if you have read this thread, but it might be helpful:https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/italia-all-things-all-italy.558080/
> 
> DH and I travelled to Italy with our kids in 2016 and we had a ball. The kids loved Florence the most, where DH and I were especially taken with Venice and Rome.  I  enjoyed the Gucci Museum but did not make it to the Ferragamo museum.  If i recall correctly, there is a cafe and bookstore attached to the Gucci Museum.  We travelled by bullet train (?) between the cities and it was very easy.  Booked first class or whatever the equivalent top class is. Get ready for the sublime gelato!!!



What did your kids like about Florence?

We have 7 days set aside at the end for Rome.  Is that too much?  Haven't booked our return flight yet so still have time to pare it down if that is over kill.

They have 3 classes of high speed trains.  The fastest one goes 360 mph in some stretches.  I can't imagine that.  I guess maybe it is kph.


----------



## Pirula

Joannadyne said:


> Ladies, I need help resisting temptation. Just when we have an excellent season of scarves of choose from, BAM! I get hit with all kinds of necessary expenses. We still need a couch; DH had one eyeball done and will have the second eyeball done tomorrow, and apparently using the most up-to-date medical equipment is deemed as “cosmetic” by the insurance company thereby incurring more out of pocket expenses; and BOTH our cars need work done. I know all this in my head. I shouldn’t be spending on anything frivolous. And thus far, I have resisted temptation, even when two grails showed up at reasonable prices on the bay. And there’s a ring that dropped in price that I want. I know that I need one csgm for sure from SS 2018. So I need to save a bit for that, too. But I have been so good for so long, that my defenses are wearing down.  My last scarf purchase was last Oct., gasp! I’m jonesing bad for something new!



Don’t do it.  Be strong.  I’m right there with you sister.  [emoji106]


----------



## Pirula

Cordeliere said:


> DH and I are going to make a grand sweep of (almost) all of Italy in June.   I have been in bed reading Rick Steves and researching and booking hotels for 3 straight days.   Seeing that Lake Como and the Amalfi coast were 90% booked gave me a sense of urgency.  To work out the itinerary, I had to figure out the train schedules and the Trenitalia website which really flummoxed  me until I finally broke the code.   Now my credit card is hot to the touch.  We will hit Milan, Lake Como, Venice, Florence, Amalfi, Positano, Sorento, Isle of Capri, Pompeii,  and the final stretch in Rome.   I though Florence was a snoozer until I learned that there are Gucci and a Ferragamo museums there.
> 
> I am now to Sorrento in my booking efforts.  In researching the boats to Capri, I came across this boat limo service.   We will be taking some mass boat with the other tourists, but wouldn't this be fun?   This would make me feel like the woman in the boat with her scarves flying that was on the Hermes website a few months back.   Or possibly I would feel like I  was a character in a Bond movie.   I could pretend I was Grace Kelly or Jackie O.   Maybe in my next lifetime this will be my life.
> 
> http://www.bellantoniocarservice.it/escursioni-in-barca/
> 
> Edit:   Check this out.   This is even better.   What would be the appropriate scarf and bag for a little trip on this?
> 
> https://www.vrbo.com/4285231ha



Oh!  Do please share all gory details.  We’re planning a 2019 trip to north/central Italy to celebrate The Boy’s graduation.  So I’ll be following your progress!


----------



## wantitneedit

Cordeliere said:


> What did your kids like about Florence?
> 
> We have 7 days set aside at the end for Rome.  Is that too much?  Haven't booked our return flight yet so still have time to pare it down if that is over kill.
> 
> They have 3 classes of high speed trains.  The fastest one goes 360 mph in some stretches.  I can't imagine that.  I guess maybe it is kph.


Firstly, let me clarify that the kids did enjoy Venice but after travelling over twenty - four hrs to get there, with delayed luggage that was delivered to us a day later , their judgement may have been clouded!!!  We had a beautiful apartment in Florence with kitchen facilities and stayed for 7 days so i was able to cook and wash clothes so it felt like home to them, i guess.  They loved the architecture, the pace of our touring and how everything was within walking distance.  Being a little older now they may in fact enjoy different things.... 
We stayed in Rome for nine days and had a friend join us for a long weekend from London so that felt like a really special time.  We were also celebrating DH's birthday and living in an apartment practically on the same street as the Coliseum felt surreal and had us on a high the whole time.  We walked everywhere and this was our last stop before the trip home.  We toured and visited all that we wanted to and allowed for slow and chill-out days.  All up it was a three week trip and loved every minute of it.  A week in Rome may in fact be too much for you, so consider some overnight stays in Tuscany or elsewhere.


----------



## Katel

Cordeliere said:


> What did your kids like about Florence?
> 
> We have 7 days set aside at the end for Rome.  Is that too much?  Haven't booked our return flight yet so still have time to pare it down if that is over kill.
> 
> They have 3 classes of high speed trains.  The fastest one goes 360 mph in some stretches.  I can't imagine that.  I guess maybe it is kph.


No. Seven days may not be enough!

We took our sons in 2009 (w/ Italian MIL) to Siena first, then down to Cava di Tirreni, Pompeii, Amalfi coast, Positano, up to Picinisco, then to Rome. (Cava and Picinisco are family towns.) Six days was not enough in Rome - oh what a city!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We rented a car, which was perfect.
Oh! You will have SUCH FUN!! What a great adventure! Happy for you Cordy.


----------



## Katel

wantitneedit said:


> Firstly, let me clarify that the kids did enjoy Venice but after travelling over twenty - four hrs to get there, with delayed luggage that was delivered to us a day later , their judgement may have been clouded!!!  We had a beautiful apartment in Florence with kitchen facilities and stayed for 7 days so i was able to cook and wash clothes so it felt like home to them, i guess.  They loved the architecture, the pace of our touring and how everything was within walking distance.  Being a little older now they may in fact enjoy different things....
> We stayed in Rome for nine days and had a friend join us for a long weekend from London so that felt like a really special time.  We were also celebrating DH's birthday and living in an apartment practically on the same street as the Coliseum felt surreal and had us on a high the whole time.  We walked everywhere and this was our last stop before the trip home.  We toured and visited all that we wanted to and allowed for slow and chill-out days.  All up it was a three week trip and loved every minute of it.  A week in Rome may in fact be too much for you, so consider some overnight stays in Tuscany or elsewhere.


HEAVEN! 
TU for posting - so well described...I feel like I’ve just visited <<sigh>>


----------



## Genie27

I preferred the food in Florence compared to Rome. On my previous visit (‘07) I stayed with family friends in Rome - my host was a superlative cook, and my friends took me to their all local haunts - amazing!!! This time around, the tourist places are more generic and I was quite disappointed in central Rome food. The real gelato on the other hand was worth taste-testing across the city. 

A week is just enough for architecture/art buffs. 
The Coliseum, forum, baths of Caracalla. 
The Vatican/museum
Pantheon, Trevi, Barberini, fountains, piazzas
If you’re a Bernini fan, check out the Ecstasy of St Theresa. 
Galleria Borghese is my favourite intimate art collection - the sculpture floor is a wet dream. 

From Rome, you can take also the local train to Ostia - visit the ruins at Ostia Antica, then head to the beach for lunch. Awesome day trip. 

For Florence, the Uffizi of course. Worth the hassle to get tickets. 

Sigh....I need to plan my next trip.


----------



## wantitneedit

Cordeliere said:


> What did your kids like about Florence?
> 
> We have 7 days set aside at the end for Rome.  Is that too much?  Haven't booked our return flight yet so still have time to pare it down if that is over kill.
> 
> They have 3 classes of high speed trains.  The fastest one goes 360 mph in some stretches.  I can't imagine that.  I guess maybe it is kph.


There is Orvieto in Umbria as well if you want to consider an overnight stay...


----------



## Genie27

Joannadyne said:


> Ladies, I need help resisting temptation. Just when we have an excellent season of scarves of choose from, BAM! I get hit with all kinds of necessary expenses. We still need a couch; DH had one eyeball done and will have the second eyeball done tomorrow, and apparently using the most up-to-date medical equipment is deemed as “cosmetic” by the insurance company thereby incurring more out of pocket expenses; and BOTH our cars need work done. I know all this in my head. I shouldn’t be spending on anything frivolous. And thus far, I have resisted temptation, even when two grails showed up at reasonable prices on the bay. And there’s a ring that dropped in price that I want. I know that I need one csgm for sure from SS 2018. So I need to save a bit for that, too. But I have been so good for so long, that my defenses are wearing down.  My last scarf purchase was last Oct., gasp! I’m jonesing bad for something new!


Noooo....wait for the good stuff. You can do it.


----------



## wantitneedit

Katel said:


> HEAVEN!
> TU for posting - so well described...I feel like I’ve just visited <<sigh>>


hugs right back at ya, Katel.  if I could click my fingers and magically appear back in Rome, i'd be in heaven too!


----------



## wantitneedit

Cordeliere said:


> What did your kids like about Florence?
> 
> We have 7 days set aside at the end for Rome.  Is that too much?  Haven't booked our return flight yet so still have time to pare it down if that is over kill.
> 
> They have 3 classes of high speed trains.  The fastest one goes 360 mph in some stretches.  I can't imagine that.  I guess maybe it is kph.


Though you are travelling at a different time than we did, it was stinking hot in Rome!  We were there middle of September, it was 33-35 degrees Celsius most days and humid.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> DH and I are going to make a grand sweep of (almost) all of Italy in June.   I have been in bed reading Rick Steves and researching and booking hotels for 3 straight days.   Seeing that Lake Como and the Amalfi coast were 90% booked gave me a sense of urgency.  To work out the itinerary, I had to figure out the train schedules and the Trenitalia website which really flummoxed  me until I finally broke the code.   Now my credit card is hot to the touch.  We will hit Milan, Lake Como, Venice, Florence, Amalfi, Positano, Sorento, Isle of Capri, Pompeii,  and the final stretch in Rome.   I though Florence was a snoozer until I learned that there are Gucci and a Ferragamo museums there.
> 
> I am now to Sorrento in my booking efforts.  In researching the boats to Capri, I came across this boat limo service.   We will be taking some mass boat with the other tourists, but wouldn't this be fun?   This would make me feel like the woman in the boat with her scarves flying that was on the Hermes website a few months back.   Or possibly I would feel like I  was a character in a Bond movie.   I could pretend I was Grace Kelly or Jackie O.   Maybe in my next lifetime this will be my life.
> 
> http://www.bellantoniocarservice.it/escursioni-in-barca/
> 
> Edit:   Check this out.   This is even better.   What would be the appropriate scarf and bag for a little trip on this?
> 
> https://www.vrbo.com/4285231ha


Sounds like an amazing trip! Was in Florence in October, but did not go into the ferragamo museum although we walked by it a few times.
The frecciarossa train is really nice. Took that from Venice to florence.

Think you need a moussie scarf flowing in the breeze!


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> What did your kids like about Florence?
> 
> We have 7 days set aside at the end for Rome.  Is that too much?  Haven't booked our return flight yet so still have time to pare it down if that is over kill.
> 
> They have 3 classes of high speed trains.  The fastest one goes 360 mph in some stretches.  I can't imagine that.  I guess maybe it is kph.


Last May we spent a week in Rome. That gave us 6 full days there. It enabled us to do things at a bit more leisurely pace. With DH, one museum a day is the max. He is more interested in eating!  At any rate, we loved it, and although we hit the top things we wanted to do, we are planning a return in late May. Sign up for a tour for the coliseum- then you get to skip the line. Rick steves books will have great info for you. Another vote for the borghese. ( book tickets in advance)

And comfortable shoes! We walked everywhere!


----------



## wantitneedit

@Cordeliere - Pre-book as much as you can.  We did that for most of the museums/sites we wanted to visit throughout Italy, and with kids, was the best decision. You are also visiting at a very busy time so there is that to consider.  @scarf1 - i think we rode on that train if that is the fastest one (it sounds familiar) and in first class, the kids no doubt enjoyed the wifi !!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

If you go to Rome, I have the best tour guide to recommend if he is in town. He was a fill-in for whatever group we were in at the Coliseum and was such a treat we got his info, he does his own private tours including "hidden Rome" sorts of things. He actually snagged us a table at an incredible place for our anniversary (they shaved truffles over our food like it was cheese!!! [emoji7]). He's not always in town anymore because he works for the History Channel, but when we go back DH and I just want to hire him privately for a few days. 

We are trying to figure out where to go when the boys are away this summer - I thought we were set for going back Paris, but today he was thinking maybe back to Rome, or other parts of France - or Russia, where both of our families are from. Ugh, the hardest part with him is deciding!


----------



## luvlux64

Hi guys, I can't find the Closet thread. Can someone send me a link please? Thanks a lot


----------



## FizzyWater

Cordeliere said:


> DH and I are going to make a grand sweep of (almost) all of Italy in June.   I have been in bed reading Rick Steves and researching and booking hotels for 3 straight days.   Seeing that Lake Como and the Amalfi coast were 90% booked gave me a sense of urgency.  To work out the itinerary, I had to figure out the train schedules and the Trenitalia website which really flummoxed  me until I finally broke the code.   Now my credit card is hot to the touch.  We will hit Milan, Lake Como, Venice, Florence, Amalfi, Positano, Sorento, Isle of Capri, Pompeii,  and the final stretch in Rome.   I though Florence was a snoozer until I learned that there are Gucci and a Ferragamo museums there.



First, that's wonderful! I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time.

Second, a week in Rome is absolutely not too much time.  There is so much to do and see - you could spend a week in just the Vatican itself.  I second a side trip to Ostia Antica, mostly just to decompress from the crowds for a bit, but it's historically interesting too.

Third, along the lines of decompressing from the crowds, in Venice schedule a day to go to Murano (omg the glass), Burano (omg the lace) and Torcello (omg the silence).  Torcello especially is almost empty, parklike, and with a peaceful church on the far end of the island from the ferry (a whole 15-minute walk away).

Finally, in Florence, the Ferragamo museum is small but inspiring.  And of course all the art museums are spectacular.   I was not expecting so much from Florence (my mom was the one who had wanted to go and then she had to cancel) and I was tired at the end of long travel, so I was kind of unmotivated there, but I keep reading about things I missed and now am eager to go back. 

A random thing I ran across and fell in love with was opera at St. Marks church:  http://stmarksitaly.com/music-arts/opera-at-st-marks/  it's a tiny Anglican church, where they do very cut-down operas, or concerts of popular arias.  It's a wonderfully intimate space (I am not used to being 10 feet from singers) and the music is well-done.

And of course there's the Profumo Santa Novella, a gorgeous shop filled with gorgeous perfumes/cosmetics/etc.


----------



## FizzyWater

wantitneedit said:


> Though you are travelling at a different time than we did, it was stinking hot in Rome!  We were there middle of September, it was 33-35 degrees Celsius most days and humid.



Yes, it will also be stinking hot in Rome in June.  I found that an excuse to subsist entirely on gelato and ice water. 

Still the most wonderful city in the world...


----------



## MSO13

Genie27 said:


> Harking back to 2018 wardrobe goals - I want to acquire a Birkin. Or a Kelly, or failing those, a picotin or double sens.
> 
> I didn’t find a bag last year so I spent my budget on Chanel instead. I ended up with 3 jackets, 4 dresses, 1 skirt and 1 cardi. All resale + additional markdowns, so within reasonable parameters for me.
> 
> Here’s where I would appreciate Chat feedback - I’m now trying to decide what direction to take my Chanel addiction. The dresses and cardi get the most use, and the jackets have their seasonal use as outerwear. The skirt is too much work to wear regularly but it matches one of my jackets, so I have a suit if needed.
> 
> At this point I can continue purchasing lower price items that I can use regularly in my lifestyle - casual skirts, cardis, tops, dresses, OR I can focus on buying more expensive singular pieces that are statements. I    the jackets but the ones I bought get used as outerwear. I take them off when I get to the office.
> 
> I’d love some feedback/thoughts to throw around.
> 
> Side note on H scarf count/acquisition: 2 moussies, 1 MT, 3 90s and 1 CSGM. I want to buy 1-2 more CSGMs but nothing is singing to me yet. I’m not a collector, I’m a user. 2 twillies, and I’m buying a summer hat so I can use them.



I know I have a much more casual lifestyle than most here but I have decided to stop looking at brands and start looking at pieces to see if they work for my wardrobe. I have a few Chanel pieces that absolutely fit into the way I dress, a casual tee with buttons up the back, an athleisure casual hoodie. Then I have the pieces that honestly the Chanel jacket thread made me think I needed: The Paris Rome black jacket, the white tulle Cruise jacket. Neither gets enough wear to justify the cost. They are beautiful, well made and classic so I've kept them but they don't get worn in the way that others wear their items. 

I think it should be less about the label and more about what works for you. If you take the jackets off at work but love wearing dresses and cardigans, that would be what I would look for and look at style of dress or fabric that flatters before the brand. 

As for buying a Birkin or a Kelly,  when I'm choosing what to add-I think about the color/style first and then only add what I will use. I had bought 20 different gray bags before finding my Etain Kelly. I haven't had to buy another gray bag since then so while it was a splurge of epic proportions for me it's the perfect gray bag for me. I also really prefer the Kelly style so I'll never have lots of Birkins. I have a 35 and a 30 and I'm good with that. Sometimes I wish my 35 was black but then I remember that it's neutral enough that it works with both black and brown. 

I'm curious what others have to say on this!


----------



## EmileH

It was really helpful to me to play with mid price brands for a few years before I started buying luxury RTW. (And good for my 401k. [emoji23] ) I had a pretty good sense of what I felt comfortable  wearing without breaking the bank. Then when I made the leap to designer goods I focused on what I knew would work for me without too many expensive missteps. 

I can see that with your active lifestyle MSO you might not get to wear your jackets much. I hope you do get some use from them. But yeah, jackets don’t work for everyone. I work in an office and wear a jacket most days. And my off duty style is pretty conservative so I think I get maximum use from my jackets.

I tend  to gravitate to the same brands just because it’s easy. I don’t have a lot of time to shop. That’s part of why I do most of my shopping on my vacations. It’s just easy to say I know these brands worked for me in the past so I’ll go back there. Oh yeah plus the salespeople pepper you with enticement. 

It does become limiting at some point. For instance I know that I have neglected my summer wardrobe a bit. It’s cold here and I don’t get a lot of use from warm weather clothes. So I rationalize more heavy tweeds. But I have plenty now. And no matter what season Chanel labels their stuff, it’s all pretty heavy and the majority is not summer worthy. So I will have to branch out to a different brand for summer clothes. 

In the end variety is nice. So when I have time I have enjoyed exploring other brands.To have a well rounded versatile wardrobe I think you have to pick and choose pieces that will work for you from various brands.  It is a fun challenge to put together one’s wardrobe. 

As far as bags I’m kind of thrilled with where I am. I use everything I have and I feel like I have all of my bases covered. Anything else that I get in the future will be icing on the cake. It’s good that not be hungering for a particular bag anymore.


----------



## Genie27

My thinking on the Birkin - I have very few bags and I like them to last. I have C/G/P/BV/H and while I love them all, I want a B30 for daily use. I tend to rotate bags weekly rather than daily. I know the range of colours that would work, and will jump on the right one if I see it. 

I feel the Kelly is a different kind of bag for me - it’s lower down on my wish list but I’m always one for taking it if presented, especially in H world. 

I’d rather not buy a bag I don’t love, as a filler. I bought my J as a filler but I loved the colour and I enjoy carrying it in spring-fall. Now that I have a basic carryall, I will start carrying it in winter as well. 

I know I don’t enjoy carrying my black and brown bags anymore. I have several and while they go with a lot of my outfits, and have practical attributes, the colours don’t spark joy. Surprisingly(to me) Etain sparked great joy when I carried it with my wardrobe.


----------



## Genie27

I’ve been buying RTW brands in the Gucci/Prada price level for over 15 years. Chanel and H RTW are a bigger jump up so I only had a few accessories - belts, scarves, shoes etc. 

With clothes, I’m like PbP - once I find a brand or four that fits my shape and style, I usually stick to it. My biggest frustration in department stores and the standalone stores here is that buyers purchase for an ideal woman with a corporate job and an active evening life. Also much taller and skinnier. So everything is too formal, too long, too fitted.

So I have to pick and winnow through to find stuff I can use. I don’t need De la Renta evening gowns or day dresses. Or Cavalli cocktail attire. 

I don’t find C very sexy - the Italians do a better job of that on my shape. But it is luxurious and I confess to feeling a bit decadent when I put on my C sweater dress or Jacket. I stand a little taller, a little happier, and I feel at ease in most of them.

I am getting use from my jackets - especially the summer and fall weight. The fuschia/black/silver is a bit too statement-y but I love it. But I wear a jacket or coat almost year round - except for the hottest summer days.


----------



## Genie27

MSO13 said:


> I had bought 20 different gray bags before finding my Etain Kelly.


Did you keep them all? What was it about the Etain that made it perfect, and the others not quite right?


----------



## EmileH

Your climate is similar to mine Genie. I would be cold even indoors without an extra layer. 

I feel like I need to learn about and follow a brand in order to make wise decisions on what to buy.  And while that’s fun it also takes time and effort. 

Has anyone seen the promos for the new movie Phantom thread? Sounds interesting and I’m rarely interested in movies these days.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your climate is similar to mine Genie. I would be cold even indoors without an extra layer.
> 
> I feel like I need to learn about and follow a brand in order to make wise decisions on what to buy.  And while that’s fun it also takes time and effort.
> 
> Has anyone seen the promos for the new movie Phantom thread? Sounds interesting and I’m rarely interested in movies these days.


Yes, DH and I plan on going to see it.  I was surprised that he was intrigued by the promos.    Today we're going to see The Post.


----------



## MSO13

Genie27 said:


> Did you keep them all? What was it about the Etain that made it perfect, and the others not quite right?



no definitely not, I never found the right one which is why I was always buying different ones. I bought everything from affordable brands to contemporary and luxury like Celine and Gucci and they never were quite right. They didn't last long, weren't classic enough shapes or didn't hold enough or were too big. I used to wear gray constantly and love it for accessories. At the end of the day, H bags are really well made, long lasting extravagant but basic bags and that suits me best. It comes down to "need" also, I have a perfect for me gray bag now so I don't have to keep buying others. There's value in not having to keep shopping for something. It's the same for me now with black and brown bags, I have good options for a variety of occasions in those colors so I don't need to buy others no matter how tempting. Wanting a new bag is very different than needing it as we all know and also it can be kind of a let down when you don't have to keep looking. 

Anyway, Etain is sort of a violet based gray with brown resin so it can go warm and cool in my opinion. It's a chameleon gray. Mine has special order contrast stitch and is Togo so it's casual enough but looks polished with a nicer outfit and is a great day bag size for me at 35cm.  H has always had good grays but this is the right mid-tone gray for me. Asphalte is pretty but warmer and I think Mouette has blue undertones-neither were options when I got my bag but I don't think I'd waiver now with the choice.


----------



## Cordeliere

Thanks to all of you for the input.  I am feeling much better about 7 days in Rome.   Going to a major attraction a day and then hanging out sounds good.  Maybe then we won't need a vacation to recuperate from our vacation.   Pre book sounds good.   Long lines are not my idea of a good time.   I am feeling remorseful that I did not schedule more time in Florence.  Didn't know about the designer outlet mall.   Sigh.  And especially thanks for the link to the Italia thread.  What a great source of information.


----------



## EmileH

I agree completely with your description of etain. I don"t  know why it took me so long to fall in love with mine but once I fell I fell hard for it. It is such a rich chameleon color. I love your contrast stitching. I think its currently my most often used bag.


----------



## Meta

@Genie27 I would buy items with better cost per wear, in your case dresses and cardigans or knits that you'll wear. As a SAHM, I don't get to wear my statement pieces as much with a casual lifestyle. That means I've mostly stopped looking and buying those pieces save for maybe 2 pieces from the H&M x Erdem collaboration that I added to my wardrobe last year. I figured I have enough statement pieces for the rare occasion that I need them or get to wear them.  Just my 2 cents.

Overall I did really well with clothes in 2017, mostly replacing pieces and buying what I need. Now as for bags and all things Hermes, well it sure poured last year.  With H it's either a drought or the dam broke..!!  That said, it means I get to enjoy the beautiful pieces I acquired last year  and hopefully not add one too many items this year.


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> @Genie27 I would buy items with better cost per wear, in your case dresses and cardigans or knits that you'll wear. As a SAHM, I don't get to wear my statement pieces as much with a casual lifestyle. That means I've mostly stopped looking and buying those pieces save for maybe 2 pieces from the H&M x Erdem collaboration that I added to my wardrobe last year. I figured I have enough statement pieces for the rare occasion that I need them or get to wear them.  Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Overall I did really well with clothes in 2017, mostly replacing pieces and buying what I need. Now as for bags and all things Hermes, well it sure poured last year.  With H it's either a drought or the dam broke..!!  That said, it means I get to enjoy the beautiful pieces I acquired last year  and hopefully not add one too many items this year.



So true. Glad you had a fruitful 2017.


----------



## scarf1

@Cordeliere 
One more travel suggestion- this is the best website for train info for Italy and other countries.

The man in seat 61. -everything from how to book , to what the trains are like, seating plans, etc.
Seat61.com


----------



## Mininana

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere
> One more travel suggestion- this is the best website for train info for Italy and other countries.
> 
> The man in seat 61. -everything from how to book , to what the trains are like, seating plans, etc.
> Seat61.com



I just came back from Italy and got most of my train tickets at www.trenitalia.com

I did rome-milan in the italotreno and honestly liked trenitalia better


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> @Cordeliere
> One more travel suggestion- this is the best website for train info for Italy and other countries.
> 
> The man in seat 61. -everything from how to book , to what the trains are like, seating plans, etc.
> Seat61.com



Second this.  [emoji106]


----------



## Genie27

weN84 said:


> @Genie27 I would buy items with better cost per wear, in your case dresses and cardigans or knits that you'll wear. As a SAHM, I don't get to wear my statement pieces as much with a casual lifestyle. That means I've mostly stopped looking and buying those pieces save for maybe 2 pieces from the H&M x Erdem collaboration that I added to my wardrobe last year. I figured I have enough statement pieces for the rare occasion that I need them or get to wear them.  Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Overall I did really well with clothes in 2017, mostly replacing pieces and buying what I need. Now as for bags and all things Hermes, well it sure poured last year.  With H it's either a drought or the dam broke..!!  That said, it means I get to enjoy the beautiful pieces I acquired last year  and hopefully not add one too many items this year.


Good point WeN! I checked my SB and two C jackets are in my top 50 used items. CPW is still high as they are all new-ish. I need to be very calculated at this point. It was relatively easy to buy the first item as I didn’t know anything, but when trying to replace basics or fill a gap, it requires more effort. 

You have some beautiful pieces - and the nice thing about the statement pieces is that they are still relevant down the line.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Harking back to 2018 wardrobe goals - I want to acquire a Birkin. Or a Kelly, or failing those, a picotin or double sens.
> 
> I didn’t find a bag last year so I spent my budget on Chanel instead. I ended up with 3 jackets, 4 dresses, 1 skirt and 1 cardi. All resale + additional markdowns, so within reasonable parameters for me.
> 
> Here’s where I would appreciate Chat feedback - I’m now trying to decide what direction to take my Chanel addiction. The dresses and cardi get the most use, and the jackets have their seasonal use as outerwear. The skirt is too much work to wear regularly but it matches one of my jackets, so I have a suit if needed.
> 
> At this point I can continue purchasing lower price items that I can use regularly in my lifestyle - casual skirts, cardis, tops, dresses, OR I can focus on buying more expensive singular pieces that are statements. I    the jackets but the ones I bought get used as outerwear. I take them off when I get to the office.
> 
> I’d love some feedback/thoughts to throw around.
> 
> Side note on H scarf count/acquisition: 2 moussies, 1 MT, 3 90s and 1 CSGM. I want to buy 1-2 more CSGMs but nothing is singing to me yet. I’m not a collector, I’m a user. 2 twillies, and I’m buying a summer hat so I can use them.


What a great dilemma to have! I don't really have any advice, but I will say I love all the Chanel pieces you've shown us here. 


pigleto972001 said:


> Ah the question I always face ...  chanel jackets or separates?? I used to go jackets all the way. But I think separates are the best bang for the buck in cost per wear. I use the jackets mostly as outerwear too. Problem is their separates are quite expensive. But more likely to make sale ? Hmm
> 
> Here are some act 1 separates from chanel my SA sent me  the cardigan is quite cute. Prob on short side ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934784
> View attachment 3934785
> View attachment 3934786
> View attachment 3934787
> View attachment 3934788


Love the last cardi!



Cordeliere said:


> DH and I are going to make a grand sweep of (almost) all of Italy in June.   I have been in bed reading Rick Steves and researching and booking hotels for 3 straight days.   Seeing that Lake Como and the Amalfi coast were 90% booked gave me a sense of urgency.  To work out the itinerary, I had to figure out the train schedules and the Trenitalia website which really flummoxed  me until I finally broke the code.   Now my credit card is hot to the touch.  We will hit Milan, Lake Como, Venice, Florence, Amalfi, Positano, Sorento, Isle of Capri, Pompeii,  and the final stretch in Rome.   I though Florence was a snoozer until I learned that there are Gucci and a Ferragamo museums there.
> 
> I am now to Sorrento in my booking efforts.  In researching the boats to Capri, I came across this boat limo service.   We will be taking some mass boat with the other tourists, but wouldn't this be fun?   This would make me feel like the woman in the boat with her scarves flying that was on the Hermes website a few months back.   Or possibly I would feel like I  was a character in a Bond movie.   I could pretend I was Grace Kelly or Jackie O.   Maybe in my next lifetime this will be my life.
> 
> http://www.bellantoniocarservice.it/escursioni-in-barca/
> 
> Edit:   Check this out.   This is even better.   What would be the appropriate scarf and bag for a little trip on this?
> 
> https://www.vrbo.com/4285231ha





wantitneedit said:


> This sounds like a fabulous trip!  Can't wait to hear all about it.  Not sure if you have read this thread, but it might be helpful:https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/italia-all-things-all-italy.558080/
> 
> DH and I travelled to Italy with our kids in 2016 and we had a ball. The kids loved Florence the most, where DH and I were especially taken with Venice and Rome.  I  enjoyed the Gucci Museum but did not make it to the Ferragamo museum.  If i recall correctly, there is a cafe and bookstore attached to the Gucci Museum.  We travelled by bullet train (?) between the cities and it was very easy.  Booked first class or whatever the equivalent top class is. Get ready for the sublime gelato!!!


I am LOVING this Italy conversation. I'm bookmarking all these websites. DBF and I are in the middle of planning our Italy trip for August. We're planning on hitting Florence, Sorrento, and Capri, and perhaps Naples and Pompeii if we feel we have some time when everything is mapped out. I'm also getting anxious because I see things are filling up quickly; we are sitting down this weekend to book everything. This is such great news about Gucci and Ferragamo museums in Florence...DBF will be thrilled!  I booked the first 2 legs of that trip in Greece and Croatia last week. Dare I say I think I got off pretty cheap!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> What a great dilemma to have! I don't really have any advice, but I will say I love all the Chanel pieces you've shown us here.
> 
> Love the last cardi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am LOVING this Italy conversation. I'm bookmarking all these websites. DBF and I are in the middle of planning our Italy trip for August. We're planning on hitting Florence, Sorrento, and Capri, and perhaps Naples and Pompeii if we feel we have some time when everything is mapped out. I'm also getting anxious because I see things are filling up quickly; we are sitting down this weekend to book everything. This is such great news about Gucci and Ferragamo museums in Florence...DBF will be thrilled!  I booked the first 2 legs of that trip in Greece and Croatia last week. Dare I say I think I got off pretty cheap!



Sorry to pop in and comment just on the last post, but the Ferragamo museum is not very interesting. It is very small and about half is random other non-Ferragamo things with no discernible connection to Ferragamo. There are few signs and it takes about 10 minutes to go through even if you try to stay as long as possible, which we did. It is right under the Ferragamo store. There are 2 small walls of old shoes which are very interesting, but it is the size of a very small apartment overall.
I loved Florence but you can see everything quite quickly since it is so compact, and the food is unimpressive to say the least. I wish we had spent longer in Rome and in the countryside. I am not a big city person and thought I would not like Rome as much, but it is so charming actually.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> If you go to Rome, I have the best tour guide to recommend if he is in town. He was a fill-in for whatever group we were in at the Coliseum and was such a treat we got his info, he does his own private tours including "hidden Rome" sorts of things. He actually snagged us a table at an incredible place for our anniversary (they shaved truffles over our food like it was cheese!!! [emoji7]). He's not always in town anymore because he works for the History Channel, but when we go back DH and I just want to hire him privately for a few days.
> 
> We are trying to figure out where to go when the boys are away this summer - I thought we were set for going back Paris, but today he was thinking maybe back to Rome, or other parts of France - or Russia, where both of our families are from. Ugh, the hardest part with him is deciding!



100000% second the idea of getting a private tour guide when you sightsee. It makes it so much more enjoyable because the tours even of big sites are often self-led tours (or might as well be) and you can also usually bypass the lines with a tour guide


----------



## Joannadyne

If you plan on seeing the Vatican, I definitely think a tour guide is a must. I was in the travel industry for many years, and the guide I worked with was able to arrange private time in the Sistine Chapel. He was amazing.


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Sorry to pop in and comment just on the last post, but the Ferragamo museum is not very interesting. It is very small and about half is random other non-Ferragamo things with no discernible connection to Ferragamo. There are few signs and it takes about 10 minutes to go through even if you try to stay as long as possible, which we did. It is right under the Ferragamo store. There are 2 small walls of old shoes which are very interesting, but it is the size of a very small apartment overall.
> I loved Florence but you can see everything quite quickly since it is so compact, and the food is unimpressive to say the least. I wish we had spent longer in Rome and in the countryside. I am not a big city person and thought I would not like Rome as much, but it is so charming actually.


I probably would not have been able to convince DBF to visit both the Gucci and Ferragamo museums, so it is good to know which one I can rule out! DBF also lived in Florence for 4-5 months a few years ago, so he knows the city quite well - for once I am relinquishing control of the itinerary and letting him plan everything! In my limited Italy experience (have only been to Rome and Venice before), good food is surprisingly hard to find. I think this is because it is hard to get off the beaten tourist path if you're only there for a few days to find the places that the locals frequent.


----------



## Genie27

@Moirai - thanks for the mention in your Iris post. I love your pairings of that scarf. I tend to only wear it with short tails and only feature the teal ends. You have inspired me to try to feature the pink/blue quadrant as well.


----------



## FizzyWater

Cordeliere said:


> Re 2018 goals.  I am continuing on my very minor closet reconfiguration.  Got a china cabinet/armoire thingy upstairs to hold my bags.   It took four really big men to get it upstairs.   It really looked like it would not clear the ceiling before the landing.  I had emotionally given up and walked away.  But they turned it upside down, because it was the large molding at the top that was not clearing.  By have the molding at the bottom, it squeezed through.  I thought it was a miracle and said so in my online reviews of the moving company.  Then it sat in my bathroom for a week while I painted it with chalk paint.  Looks much better in white than it did in its former life in acid yellow.



This is too cool!  It looks perfect for the space, and your bags look like they're in a showroom!

I am amused by the getting it up the stairs part - I have a big iron sideboard that didn't make it up the stairs no matter how they turned it.  Just as I emotionally gave up, as you describe, they suggested cutting it in half!  The supports for the top half are just 4 thin iron rods and my BF bolted the pieces together again.  The lines will never be so perfect again, but c'est la vie.  Now to paint the bolts black so they aren't quite so visible.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> @Moirai - thanks for the mention in your Iris post. I love your pairings of that scarf. I tend to only wear it with short tails and only feature the teal ends. You have inspired me to try to feature the pink/blue quadrant as well.


Thank you, Genie . Would love to see your mod pics when you do.


----------



## MSO13

Morning all! 

Is everyone as busy as I am this week? I have many projects this week and it's snowy and cold. I would much rather curl up with my coffee and read so I'm using my allotted breakfast hour to veg out online. 

I'm in the midst of two books this month, one for business called Fascinate-very interesting about how the world sees you/your brand and communicating effectively with your best attributes. One about willpower called the Willpower Instinct, I need to not read this one before bed. It's interesting but makes me sleepy. My favorite take away from it so far is Want Power, as in I want to wear my smaller jeans more than I want to eat that blank. It's a small change but very effective. 

I also am using an app called Texture to read magazines now and I love it, you select your interests and theres a great page for reading individual articles and they are listed with the time to read so you can choose for the amount of time you have. Perfect for my limited time. Also, I can read all my guilty pleasure gossip mags and read smart magazines in one place. If you listen to podcasts, there are a bunch of discount codes for it. I got in at $10 month and there are hundreds of magazines. I used to subscribe to so many but let them go over the years as they would just taunt me in a pile. Now there's no guilt and I can read back issues. If you love mags, I highly recommend it for a tablet. 

In other conversations we've had around here, I've managed to wear lipstick most days the past two weeks. My favorite formula in the past year is Pat McGrath. If you don't know she's THE makeup artist in the fashion world and has created so many iconic looks for the different houses. Her line is small, pricey but so well formulated it's worth it. The lipsticks feel great, last without being drying and the colors are neutral to wacky. Her eyeliner is the creamiest and longest lasting gel pencil I've ever used. I just got a navy blue for something different but the black and black/brown are my new staples. I only have a few more weeks with my Invisalign but I have one very stubborn tooth and I fear that my Ortho will be making me wear them another few months to fix it. I picked him because he's a perfectionist but he did warn me his patients are in the braces for longer...

Ok, I must eat something and start my day. I have to work all day, rush home to put on something nice as I'm attending a networking event tonight and then bring a change of clothes to work more late tonight. It's a good thing I love my project today! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely week!


----------



## Cordeliere

MSO13 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Is everyone as busy as I am this week? I have many projects this week and it's snowy and cold. I would much rather curl up with my coffee and read so I'm using my allotted breakfast hour to veg out online.
> 
> I'm in the midst of two books this month, one for business called Fascinate-very interesting about how the world sees you/your brand and communicating effectively with your best attributes. One about willpower called the Willpower Instinct, I need to not read this one before bed. It's interesting but makes me sleepy. My favorite take away from it so far is Want Power, as in I want to wear my smaller jeans more than I want to eat that blank. It's a small change but very effective.
> 
> I also am using an app called Texture to read magazines now and I love it, you select your interests and theres a great page for reading individual articles and they are listed with the time to read so you can choose for the amount of time you have. Perfect for my limited time. Also, I can read all my guilty pleasure gossip mags and read smart magazines in one place. If you listen to podcasts, there are a bunch of discount codes for it. I got in at $10 month and there are hundreds of magazines. I used to subscribe to so many but let them go over the years as they would just taunt me in a pile. Now there's no guilt and I can read back issues. If you love mags, I highly recommend it for a tablet.
> 
> In other conversations we've had around here, I've managed to wear lipstick most days the past two weeks. My favorite formula in the past year is Pat McGrath. If you don't know she's THE makeup artist in the fashion world and has created so many iconic looks for the different houses. Her line is small, pricey but so well formulated it's worth it. The lipsticks feel great, last without being drying and the colors are neutral to wacky. Her eyeliner is the creamiest and longest lasting gel pencil I've ever used. I just got a navy blue for something different but the black and black/brown are my new staples. I only have a few more weeks with my Invisalign but I have one very stubborn tooth and I fear that my Ortho will be making me wear them another few months to fix it. I picked him because he's a perfectionist but he did warn me his patients are in the braces for longer...
> 
> Ok, I must eat something and start my day. I have to work all day, rush home to put on something nice as I'm attending a networking event tonight and then bring a change of clothes to work more late tonight. It's a good thing I love my project today!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely week!



You are so good at value added ideas.  Thanks for sharing.   I want to read the book that puts you to sleep.  I need to stop doing mentally stimulating stuff like online shopping before bedtime.  I am a bit confused.  Is it Willpower Instinct or Want Power?


----------



## MSO13

Cordeliere said:


> You are so good at value added ideas.  Thanks for sharing.   I want to read the book that puts you to sleep.  I need to stop doing mentally stimulating stuff like online shopping before bedtime.  I am a bit confused.  Is it Willpower Instinct or Want Power?


The Willpower Instinct


----------



## cremel

weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 I didn't want to spend a lot on my wedding gown either even though we had two weddings (to accommodate our different religions). I bought a J Crew Arabelle gown in petite (as I wasn't going to wear heels with it. In fact I wore my all black Valentino Rockstuds that DH bought for me as a gift back then). I bought it off eBay brand new for $250, more than half off retail. I didn't need to alter the gown as a result. (The picture below isn't me but a pic of the Arabelle gown I found via image search.)
> View attachment 3929307
> 
> I wanted cultural elements to be represented in my wedding outfit, so I had a mandarin collar tulle jacket custom made for me that had lace and some beading on it, with buttons down the back as I like subtle details. I wore the jacket over the gown and not many could tell that it was a 2-piece outfit. I spend another $250 on the jacket.  I still keep the jacket but not the dress. It has since gone to Goodwill.
> View attachment 3929308
> View attachment 3929309
> View attachment 3929311
> 
> 
> Happy dress shopping!



What a wonderful idea and you look absolutely fabulous in the dress.  [emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I agree completely with your description of etain. I don"t  know why it took me so long to fall in love with mine but once I fell I fell hard for it. It is such a rich chameleon color. I love your contrast stitching. I think its currently my most often used bag.



It took me a while to enjoy both my Etain and Etoupe pieces.  Both were darker than I thought when H SAs opened the boxes.  Nowadays I enjoy them a great deal.  They go with everything.  Both present a variety of different shades depending on the surrounding light.  

Grid Mouette is another gray I love.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cremel said:


> It took me a while to enjoy both my Etain and Etoupe pieces.  Both were darker than I thought when H SAs opened the boxes.  Nowadays I enjoy them a great deal.  They go with everything.  Both present a variety of different shades depending on the surrounding light.
> 
> Grid Mouette is another gray I love.



I love Gris Mouette.....and I hear Gris T is coming back!


----------



## klynneann

BBC said:


> I love Gris Mouette.....and I hear Gris T is coming back!


Gris T?!


----------



## Notorious Pink

klynneann said:


> Gris T?!



Read that on one of the other threads [emoji41]


----------



## luckylove

BBC said:


> I love Gris Mouette.....and I hear Gris T is coming back!



This was the one that eluded me! It was top on my list a few years ago, but never materialized. Oh gosh, to imagine my UHG might be reissued??


----------



## eagle1002us

I have gotten way behind keeping up with the posts and responding to some like *@dharma.*   I have been home sick for over two weeks.  I am not sure I have had the flu but I am finally getting over, slowly, some equally horrid virus.  Part of my symptoms included a sore throat and a headache at the same time (plus what you'd expect from a respiratory infection).  We had a cold snap a couple of weeks ago and office was colder than I'd ever experienced.  But I was roasting in my heavy vest and boots, so go figure.  I'd alternate between freezing one moment and roasting the next.  I'm getting better, just very tired, have to get my energy back.
Anyhow, big waves to everyone.  Keep up the great posts.


----------



## Cookiefiend

eagle1002us said:


> I have gotten way behind keeping up with the posts and responding to some like *@dharma.*   I have been home sick for over two weeks.  I am not sure I have had the flu but I am finally getting over, slowly, some equally horrid virus.  Part of my symptoms included a sore throat and a headache at the same time (plus what you'd expect from a respiratory infection).  We had a cold snap a couple of weeks ago and office was colder than I'd ever experienced.  But I was roasting in my heavy vest and boots, so go figure.  I'd alternate between freezing one moment and roasting the next.  I'm getting better, just very tired, have to get my energy back.
> Anyhow, big waves to everyone.  Keep up the great posts.


Oh dear! I'm glad you're starting to feel better! 
Rest and drink plenty of fluids!


----------



## scarf1

eagle1002us said:


> I have gotten way behind keeping up with the posts and responding to some like *@dharma.*   I have been home sick for over two weeks.  I am not sure I have had the flu but I am finally getting over, slowly, some equally horrid virus.  Part of my symptoms included a sore throat and a headache at the same time (plus what you'd expect from a respiratory infection).  We had a cold snap a couple of weeks ago and office was colder than I'd ever experienced.  But I was roasting in my heavy vest and boots, so go figure.  I'd alternate between freezing one moment and roasting the next.  I'm getting better, just very tired, have to get my energy back.
> Anyhow, big waves to everyone.  Keep up the great posts.


Glad you are feeling better. I think I may have had the same thing or something similar. Finally feel8ng normal again.


----------



## Genie27

eagle1002us said:


> I have gotten way behind keeping up with the posts and responding to some like *@dharma.*   I have been home sick for over two weeks.  I am not sure I have had the flu but I am finally getting over, slowly, some equally horrid virus.  Part of my symptoms included a sore throat and a headache at the same time (plus what you'd expect from a respiratory infection).  We had a cold snap a couple of weeks ago and office was colder than I'd ever experienced.  But I was roasting in my heavy vest and boots, so go figure.  I'd alternate between freezing one moment and roasting the next.  I'm getting better, just very tired, have to get my energy back.
> Anyhow, big waves to everyone.  Keep up the great posts.


Oh, wishing you a speedy recovery. The flu has been crazy nasty around here this year. 

When you feel up to it, I’d love to see your pin!


----------



## eagle1002us

scarf1 said:


> Glad you are feeling better. I think I may have had the same thing or something similar. Finally feel8ng normal again.


Glad to find one does recover!  Thank you *@ scarf1*!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Oh, wishing you a speedy recovery. The flu has been crazy nasty around here this year.
> 
> When you feel up to it, I’d love to see your pin!


Thank you, *@Genie27*!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> I have gotten way behind keeping up with the posts and responding to some like *@dharma.*   I have been home sick for over two weeks.  I am not sure I have had the flu but I am finally getting over, slowly, some equally horrid virus.  Part of my symptoms included a sore throat and a headache at the same time (plus what you'd expect from a respiratory infection).  We had a cold snap a couple of weeks ago and office was colder than I'd ever experienced.  But I was roasting in my heavy vest and boots, so go figure.  I'd alternate between freezing one moment and roasting the next.  I'm getting better, just very tired, have to get my energy back.
> Anyhow, big waves to everyone.  Keep up the great posts.





scarf1 said:


> Glad you are feeling better. I think I may have had the same thing or something similar. Finally feel8ng normal again.



I'm so sorry, eagle...I had something similar at the beginning of December. It was terrible. Now I am sick again, but just a lousy cold. It's getting very difficult to stay well this winter!!! Hope you are all better soon.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> I'm so sorry, eagle...I had something similar at the beginning of December. It was terrible. Now I am sick again, but just a lousy cold. It's getting very difficult to stay well this winter!!! Hope you are all better soon.


Thanks *@BBC*!   Appreciate that.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> I'm so sorry, eagle...I had something similar at the beginning of December. It was terrible. Now I am sick again, but just a lousy cold. It's getting very difficult to stay well this winter!!! Hope you are all better soon.



I’ve fought off a couple of colds and have had a lingering cough for the better part of 2 months now; it seems like everyone is getting very sick this winter. I just started drinking a glass of Emergen-C every day. The stuff is pretty vile, but if it helps I will down it and try not to grimace too much.


----------



## scarf1

Well, I guess I have plenty (too many) clothes! Washer finally gave up 2.5 weeks ago. Long story, but finally new washer/dryer delivered late yesterday. Last night ran “drum clean” cycle. Up early this morning, and have started load#1.
So, I do still have clean clothes even after no laundry for 2.5 weeks... however, a huge pile of laundry!


----------



## Joannadyne

eagle1002us said:


> I have gotten way behind keeping up with the posts and responding to some like *@dharma.*   I have been home sick for over two weeks.  I am not sure I have had the flu but I am finally getting over, slowly, some equally horrid virus.  Part of my symptoms included a sore throat and a headache at the same time (plus what you'd expect from a respiratory infection).  We had a cold snap a couple of weeks ago and office was colder than I'd ever experienced.  But I was roasting in my heavy vest and boots, so go figure.  I'd alternate between freezing one moment and roasting the next.  I'm getting better, just very tired, have to get my energy back.
> Anyhow, big waves to everyone.  Keep up the great posts.



Oh, no, poor eagle. A big hug to you! What you have sounds like what we had a few weeks ago minus the fluctuations in temperature and more extreme. It’s a particularly nasty bug. I’m glad you’re on the mend. [emoji847]


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Well, I guess I have plenty (too many) clothes! Washer finally gave up 2.5 weeks ago. Long story, but finally new washer/dryer delivered late yesterday. Last night ran “drum clean” cycle. Up early this morning, and have started load#1.
> So, I do still have clean clothes even after no laundry for 2.5 weeks... however, a huge pile of laundry!



There have been times I made my husband go buy more underwear and sox when I just couldn't get to doing the laundry.   So now when I do laundry, I count DH's massive pile of underwear as I fold it, which makes me feel blessed and wealthy.   I tell you, it is the little things in life.

I actually like doing laundry sometimes.  The washer/dryer is near the master bedroom, so I crawl in bed and read and then hop up when they signal me with their charming chimes at the end of the cycle.   It is actually restful.


----------



## Cordeliere

We are having a cold snap in FL.   It was actually down to 32 degrees Wednesday night.  While it was not that cold tonight, it is high 50s which feels like Antartica to those of us who have become thin blooded in our normal 70-90 degree life.   

DH and I had an event to go to tonight.   Realizing it was now or never, I pulled out my fur coat and wore it.   I did not ever expect to get to wear it unless we made a winter trip to NYC.   But tonight, it actually felt good, as ridiculous as it seemed.  There were about 250 people at the event and I was the only one in fur, but hey, I rocked it.  It earned its continued spot in my closet.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> Thanks *@BBC*!   Appreciate that.



Sending hugs!



cafecreme15 said:


> I’ve fought off a couple of colds and have had a lingering cough for the better part of 2 months now; it seems like everyone is getting very sick this winter. I just started drinking a glass of Emergen-C every day. The stuff is pretty vile, but if it helps I will down it and try not to grimace too much.



Ugh, me too, but I get the chewables. Yuck!!!



Cordeliere said:


> We are having a cold snap in FL.   It was actually down to 32 degrees Wednesday night.  While it was not that cold tonight, it is high 50s which feels like Antartica to those of us who have become thin blooded in our normal 70-90 degree life.
> 
> DH and I had an event to go to tonight.   Realizing it was now or never, I pulled out my fur coat and wore it.   I did not ever expect to get to wear it unless we made a winter trip to NYC.   But tonight, it actually felt good, as ridiculous as it seemed.  There were about 250 people at the event and I was the only one in fur, but hey, I rocked it.  It earned its continued spot in my closet.
> View attachment 3939706



So pretty!!! Glad you got to enjoy your coat!!! I am getting tired of wearing the same few extreme-cold pieces. Winter cannot end soon enough and we are still in January! [emoji20]


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I have gotten way behind keeping up with the posts and responding to some like *@dharma.*   I have been home sick for over two weeks.  I am not sure I have had the flu but I am finally getting over, slowly, some equally horrid virus.  Part of my symptoms included a sore throat and a headache at the same time (plus what you'd expect from a respiratory infection).  We had a cold snap a couple of weeks ago and office was colder than I'd ever experienced.  But I was roasting in my heavy vest and boots, so go figure.  I'd alternate between freezing one moment and roasting the next.  I'm getting better, just very tired, have to get my energy back.
> Anyhow, big waves to everyone.  Keep up the great posts.


So glad you are starting to feel a little better Eagle!  I just had the exact same thing, I have not been that achey and exhausted in so long, everything hurt along with the usual respiratory symptoms.  It took me about 2.5 weeks to finally feel mostly functional again, so hopefully your recovery is around the corner.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> We are having a cold snap in FL.   It was actually down to 32 degrees Wednesday night.  While it was not that cold tonight, it is high 50s which feels like Antartica to those of us who have become thin blooded in our normal 70-90 degree life.
> 
> DH and I had an event to go to tonight.   Realizing it was now or never, I pulled out my fur coat and wore it.   I did not ever expect to get to wear it unless we made a winter trip to NYC.   But tonight, it actually felt good, as ridiculous as it seemed.  There were about 250 people at the event and I was the only one in fur, but hey, I rocked it.  It earned its continued spot in my closet.
> View attachment 3939706


Fabulous fur and kelly combo!


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> I have gotten way behind keeping up with the posts and responding to some like *@dharma.*   I have been home sick for over two weeks.  I am not sure I have had the flu but I am finally getting over, slowly, some equally horrid virus.  Part of my symptoms included a sore throat and a headache at the same time (plus what you'd expect from a respiratory infection).  We had a cold snap a couple of weeks ago and office was colder than I'd ever experienced.  But I was roasting in my heavy vest and boots, so go figure.  I'd alternate between freezing one moment and roasting the next.  I'm getting better, just very tired, have to get my energy back.
> Anyhow, big waves to everyone.  Keep up the great posts.


Eagle, I hope you are 100 percent very soon! Sounds awful, my DH was sick all through the holidays, now DD has a triple whammy of ear and sinus infections and strep. I am doing my best to stay away from them while caring for them. It’s a tough season!


----------



## dharma

Cordeliere said:


> We are having a cold snap in FL.   It was actually down to 32 degrees Wednesday night.  While it was not that cold tonight, it is high 50s which feels like Antartica to those of us who have become thin blooded in our normal 70-90 degree life.
> 
> DH and I had an event to go to tonight.   Realizing it was now or never, I pulled out my fur coat and wore it.   I did not ever expect to get to wear it unless we made a winter trip to NYC.   But tonight, it actually felt good, as ridiculous as it seemed.  There were about 250 people at the event and I was the only one in fur, but hey, I rocked it.  It earned its continued spot in my closet.
> View attachment 3939706


This Kelly kills me, it is so special.


----------



## dharma

Regarding the wardrobe resolutions, I feel I do better when I don’t put fore thought and planning into the equation. So my resolution is to stop thinking about “my” clothes so much. I adore all clothes, fashion, fashion news, fashion movies, fashion fandom, fashion shows, fashion shoots, it’s my thing. It’s joyful, inspirational, and creative. My closet works when I buy things that make me lose sleep, designer or Uniqlo. It all ends up working together. The 12 year old Prada rhinestone embellished topper and the 20 year old faux Byblos shearling are worn just as much today as when I bought them. I started to feel lost when I began to think I needed planning, style apps, and lists of “necessities “ . It just doesn’t work for me. So, in a nut shell:
1. Continue to be inspired
2. Stay in budget
3. I have to gasp when I see it 
4. My favorite old rule, new purchases must go with at least 4 things I already own. This is easier when you are older and a hoarder
Done


----------



## EmileH

Dharma I love your approach especially  that you must gasp when you see something. Its so interesting how everyone here approaches their wardrobes. I like your organic less “thought out” approach. It’s totally against my nature. I live by planning and structure. I have not one creative bone in my body. But I find it freeing to try to adopt your approach. Sometimes I’m in my closet and I hear your words: “you love it, you bought it, so it goes together” and I just go for it. Sometimes it works better than others but at least I’m having fun. And no one gets hurt. [emoji3]

I’m in New York for my hair today. I’m still loving the results and the salon experience. But oh my goodness the UES is a different world. This salon is a splurge for me and a family with three elementary school aged children just left after each getting their hair cut. I swear the girl who looked to be 8-9 was carrying her own birkin.  [emoji15]


----------



## 911snowball

You should be very comfortable in NYC walking around today. A bit warmer for sure.  Hope you have a lovely, relaxing time at the salon!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma I love your approach especially  that you must gasp when you see something. Its so interesting how everyone here approaches their wardrobes. I like your organic less “thought out” approach. It’s totally against my nature. I live by planning and structure. I have not one creative bone in my body. But I find it freeing to try to adopt your approach. Sometimes I’m in my closet and I hear your words: “you love it, you bought it, so it goes together” and I just go for it. Sometimes it works better than others but at least I’m having fun. And no one gets hurt. [emoji3]
> 
> I’m in New York for my hair today. I’m still loving the results and the salon experience. But oh my goodness the UES is a different world. This salon is a splurge for me and a family with three elementary school aged children just left after each getting their hair cut. I swear the girl who looked to be 8-9 was carrying her own birkin.  [emoji15]



[emoji85] UES is one of the best places for people watching in the world! So many ridiculous things to witness haha


----------



## gracekelly

I love this mindset of if you own it, put them together!  I have done that a few times lately and the DH looks at me and asks me "do these things go together?"  My answer is " they go together if I say they do!"  It is fun and the look isn't so studied.  I think if I can accuse myself of anything that is it.  Too studied and borderline boring.  I have been trying, on a conscious level, to avoid that.  For a person who loves symmetry in all things, this is difficult.  I consider it one of my major achievements that my shoes and bag never match 99.9% of the time


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> [emoji85] UES is one of the best places for people watching in the world! So many ridiculous things to witness haha



The thing that I recall most about the UES is  THE LOOK.  THE LOOK is the up and down once over that some woman will give you.  She obviously either loves or hates what you are wearing.  One thing you can be sure of is that if she loves it, she will never tell you.  That was the once thing that I noticed when i moved to CA where people will freely offer a compliment even if they do not know you,.  You can be riding in an elevator and a person will say "nice scarf."


----------



## klynneann

I know there's been some discussion of Max Mara coats in the past, but I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on their clothing?  I decided to stop in my local Max Mara store on my way out of the mall last week and was surprised to find that their clothing really appealed to me.  Does anyone have any experience with the fit and wear of their clothes?  TIA!


----------



## Genie27

klynneann said:


> I know there's been some discussion of Max Mara coats in the past, but I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on their clothing?  I decided to stop in my local Max Mara store on my way out of the mall last week and was surprised to find that their clothing really appealed to me.  Does anyone have any experience with the fit and wear of their clothes?  TIA!


I had some very durable wool pants from them. Conservative cut, but very good quality and flattering.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> The thing that I recall most about the UES is  THE LOOK.  THE LOOK is the up and down once over that some woman will give you.  She obviously either loves or hates what you are wearing.  One thing you can be sure of is that if she loves it, she will never tell you.  That was the once thing that I noticed when i moved to CA where people will freely offer a compliment even if they do not know you,.  You can be riding in an elevator and a person will say "nice scarf."



DBF and I will be moving there in the fall. Can’t wait to experience this every day lol


----------



## klynneann

Genie27 said:


> I had some very durable wool pants from them. Conservative cut, but very good quality and flattering.


Thanks, Genie.  I'm hoping their cuts will work on my body shape.  I've tried on a couple dresses and both have been very snug in the bust area, but they've also been a size or two too small (they don't generally carry my size in the store and would have to transfer most things in).  It's good to know that the quality is good though.


----------



## Genie27

Fitted dresses are so tricky - I have a hard time with those too. I liked their basic wool pant - and it lasted for years. I had to have it shortened (always!) and that was it. But they can take in the waist or hip easily enough. No seam allowances that I recall, unlike C, but much more durable. 

I have also found their cuts better than Armani - I’ve only looked at Armani at my local holts and it all seems so matronly and for a giantess. 

Have you tried Akris/Akris Punto? I used to love their stuff back in the day. Their quality is not as it used to be, but still good for decent basics.


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> Thanks, Genie.  I'm hoping their cuts will work on my body shape.  I've tried on a couple dresses and both have been very snug in the bust area, but they've also been a size or two too small (they don't generally carry my size in the store and would have to transfer most things in).  It's good to know that the quality is good though.



I havent had good luck with maxmara clothing. Their cuts look good on the hanger but aren’t flattering on me. I have tried dresses skirts and pants. The pants were awful. I have one skirt and one sweater that I did like from them. The skirt in particular doesn’t seem to be wearing well. I stopped looking at anything other than coats from them. Maybe knits are ok too.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma I love your approach especially  that you must gasp when you see something. Its so interesting how everyone here approaches their wardrobes. I like your organic less “thought out” approach. It’s totally against my nature. I live by planning and structure. I have not one creative bone in my body. But I find it freeing to try to adopt your approach. Sometimes I’m in my closet and I hear your words: “you love it, you bought it, so it goes together” and I just go for it. Sometimes it works better than others but at least I’m having fun. And no one gets hurt. [emoji3]
> 
> I’m in New York for my hair today. I’m still loving the results and the salon experience. But oh my goodness the UES is a different world. This salon is a splurge for me and a family with three elementary school aged children just left after each getting their hair cut. I swear the girl who looked to be 8-9 was carrying her own birkin.  [emoji15]


Sounds like a great day in NYC, such beautiful weather. I’m glad you like my approach. I honestly wish some of your methods would rub off on me! The scarf spread sheet is the best!

Happy Sunday everyone, I hope good heath is prevailing for all. I’m enjoying an Angelina’s hot chocolate mocha. DH gifted me with a few tins for the holidays. My mind and tastebuds were thrilled but my arse, not so much. I started my heavy duty excercise commitment last week after a 6 month hiatus to ward off the Angelina effects. So I guess it was a thoughtful gift in more ways than one. 
@cafecreme15 , have you solved your stylish sneaker dilemma? I recently came across very cool colors for New Balance at a local boutique that felt more like a street look than the white. If that was still a winner for comfort, maybe change up your color choice?


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I havent had good luck with maxmara clothing. Their cuts look good on the hanger but aren’t flattering on me. I have tried dresses skirts and pants. The pants were awful. I have one skirt and one sweater that I did like from them. The skirt in particular doesn’t seem to be wearing well. I stopped looking at anything other than coats from them. Maybe knits are ok too.


That’s too bad. Your experience with their clothes is more current than mine. I have not tried them recently, but it’s disappointing to hear they are not flattering or durable.

It seems to be the norm now - a lot of brands are scaling back quality in their RTW, footwear and accessories, thinking people don’t want or recognize durability. I have 15 year old items that still look brand new after some use, and recent items that look shabby after a couple of days.


----------



## EmileH

Oh no, how sad. I was assured that everything from Angelina’s was calorie free. [emoji33]


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh no, how sad. I was assured that everything from Angelina’s was calorie free. [emoji33]


Only in Paris!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Only in Paris!



Ah. Makes sense. Paris is magical.


----------



## klynneann

Genie27 said:


> Fitted dresses are so tricky - I have a hard time with those too. I liked their basic wool pant - and it lasted for years. I had to have it shortened (always!) and that was it. But they can take in the waist or hip easily enough. No seam allowances that I recall, unlike C, but much more durable.
> 
> I have also found their cuts better than Armani - I’ve only looked at Armani at my local holts and it all seems so matronly and for a giantess.
> 
> Have you tried Akris/Akris Punto? I used to love their stuff back in the day. Their quality is not as it used to be, but still good for decent basics.


Thank you!  I'll definitely take a look at their pants - they have one I'd like to try that's a knit that looks very comfortable so they're going to bring my size in for that one.  I do wear some Armani but definitely am careful about which items.  I find their Collezione pieces to skew a little more youthful, or at least age appropriate for me lol.  It's funny you mention Akris because I have just started noticing their RTW in the last season.  I loved some of what I saw, but the couple things I tried didn't work on me.  I think there wasn't a lot available in my size, so maybe I should have an SA transfer a couple things in so I can really get a better sense for their clothing.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I havent had good luck with maxmara clothing. Their cuts look good on the hanger but aren’t flattering on me. I have tried dresses skirts and pants. The pants were awful. I have one skirt and one sweater that I did like from them. The skirt in particular doesn’t seem to be wearing well. I stopped looking at anything other than coats from them. Maybe knits are ok too.


I'm worried this will be the case for me as well.  Everything looks so beautiful, but the few things I've tried haven't really worked.  I did try a navy sweater that looked very nice, but I just don't need another navy sweater right now lol.  Thank you, PbP!


----------



## MSO13

Fashion news: Hedi Slimane to lead Celine and introduce menswear and fragrance lines. 

Thoughts?

I’m personally not a fan of what he did with YSL at all, I don’t mean to sound snide but he took a storied brand and turned it into a season less street wear brand that while it was financially successful lacked any of the YSL brand DNA. It is a brand now for the IG generation, about likes and influencers and prairie dresses and leather jackets. Celine is such a flattering, minimalist brand under Phoebe and I fear it will become very LA under Hedi. 

I do think the Celine menswear from him will likely be amazing, Dior Homme was all him.


----------



## cafecreme15

dharma said:


> Sounds like a great day in NYC, such beautiful weather. I’m glad you like my approach. I honestly wish some of your methods would rub off on me! The scarf spread sheet is the best!
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone, I hope good heath is prevailing for all. I’m enjoying an Angelina’s hot chocolate mocha. DH gifted me with a few tins for the holidays. My mind and tastebuds were thrilled but my arse, not so much. I started my heavy duty excercise commitment last week after a 6 month hiatus to ward off the Angelina effects. So I guess it was a thoughtful gift in more ways than one.
> @cafecreme15 , have you solved your stylish sneaker dilemma? I recently came across very cool colors for New Balance at a local boutique that felt more like a street look than the white. If that was still a winner for comfort, maybe change up your color choice?



Counting down the days I can go to Angelina for some hot chocolate and a financier pistache [emoji7]. I haven’t bought any sneakers yet! Would love to hear about what you saw at NB. I’m hoping to get to the mall next weekend.


----------



## Meta

@MSO13 You beat me to it! Was just gonna say that Hedi Slimane is joining Celine. 

Celine is going to be doing Couture as well it seems. I didn't like what he did with YSL, rebranding and the loss of the brand's DNA. That said, am curious to see what he will do at Celine as his designs at Saint Laurent has similar aesthetics to Celine.


----------



## gracekelly

I recall that Hedi Slimane is a particular favorite of Karl Lagerfeld.


----------



## thegriswolds

klynneann said:


> I'm worried this will be the case for me as well.  Everything looks so beautiful, but the few things I've tried haven't really worked.  I did try a navy sweater that looked very nice, but I just don't need another navy sweater right now lol.  Thank you, PbP!



Delurking to say that my favorite silk blouse in my closet happens to be a MaxMara.  It's a lovely substantial weight and not too sheer (which seems to be a big problem with even expensive silk blouses in light colors these days).  It's only about a year old, so I can't speak to durability yet (and really, I don't expect cream colored silk blouses to last forever anyway).  But it drapes perfectly - skims the body without being baggy - and it's one of my go-to items.  Recently bought a skirt from them too.  It's flattering and comfortable.  Time will tell, I guess!


----------



## klynneann

thegriswolds said:


> Delurking to say that my favorite silk blouse in my closet happens to be a MaxMara.  It's a lovely substantial weight and not too sheer (which seems to be a big problem with even expensive silk blouses in light colors these days).  It's only about a year old, so I can't speak to durability yet (and really, I don't expect cream colored silk blouses to last forever anyway).  But it drapes perfectly - skims the body without being baggy - and it's one of my go-to items.  Recently bought a skirt from them too.  It's flattering and comfortable.  Time will tell, I guess!


Hello @thegriswolds !  Thank you so much for chiming in.  I will have to take a look at their silk blouses.  I agree re sheerness and prefer not to have to wear a camisole or tank underneath, especially in winter when it sometimes feels that the heat is on full blast and is already so warm indoors.


----------



## thegriswolds

klynneann said:


> Hello @thegriswolds !  Thank you so much for chiming in.  I will have to take a look at their silk blouses.  I agree re sheerness and prefer not to have to wear a camisole or tank underneath, especially in winter when it sometimes feels that the heat is on full blast and is already so warm indoors.



Yes it's so frustrating; it feels as if they are trying to pass off an inferior product, and it's so hard to find the same quality fabric we used to see even five years ago.  And those extra undergarments just feel bulky.  Plus why should I spend MORE money to buy a camisole because the garment maker cut corners and made a see-though top?


----------



## klynneann

thegriswolds said:


> Yes it's so frustrating; it feels as if they are trying to pass off an inferior product, and it's so hard to find the same quality fabric we used to see even five years ago.  And those extra undergarments just feel bulky.  Plus why should I spend MORE money to buy a camisole because the garment maker cut corners and made a see-though top?


It's so disappointing to see how quality in all areas has been dropping off the last few years.  Makes me wish I had been born about 10-20 years earlier.


----------



## gracekelly

klynneann said:


> It's so disappointing to see how quality in all areas has been dropping off the last few years.  Makes me wish I had been born about 10-20 years earlier.


There are many people who shop at very high end vintage stores for that reason. Plus they want to be wearing something different


----------



## cafecreme15

So I've been wanting a black, mini cross-body bag for years, and have been holding out to get the Chanel rectangle mini in black caviar leather. However, I've prioritized other bag purchases over the last couple of years instead, and in that time Chanel has raised the price significantly, as I'm sure everyone here knows. I still love the bag, but at some point I'd feel like a sucker paying that much money for such a small bag that cost much, much less only a few years ago without the bag being improved at all. What do you all think of this Ferragamo mini vara bag instead? It looks to be a good size, a nice, feminine style, and a very friendly price point. 

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...116&spc=301&spp=2&pn=2|4|2|301&rsid=undefined


----------



## klynneann

gracekelly said:


> There are many people who shop at very high end vintage stores for that reason. Plus they want to be wearing something different


I wish I could find some in my area...


----------



## Flip88

Cordeliere said:


> We are having a cold snap in FL.   It was actually down to 32 degrees Wednesday night.  While it was not that cold tonight, it is high 50s which feels like Antartica to those of us who have become thin blooded in our normal 70-90 degree life.
> 
> DH and I had an event to go to tonight.   Realizing it was now or never, I pulled out my fur coat and wore it.   I did not ever expect to get to wear it unless we made a winter trip to NYC.   But tonight, it actually felt good, as ridiculous as it seemed.  There were about 250 people at the event and I was the only one in fur, but hey, I rocked it.  It earned its continued spot in my closet.
> View attachment 3939706


Wowza. Love this combo - what a gorgeous fur.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> So I've been wanting a black, mini cross-body bag for years, and have been holding out to get the Chanel rectangle mini in black caviar leather. However, I've prioritized other bag purchases over the last couple of years instead, and in that time Chanel has raised the price significantly, as I'm sure everyone here knows. I still love the bag, but at some point I'd feel like a sucker paying that much money for such a small bag that cost much, much less only a few years ago without the bag being improved at all. What do you all think of this Ferragamo mini vara bag instead? It looks to be a good size, a nice, feminine style, and a very friendly price point.
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/salvatore-ferragamo-miss-vara-score-leather-mini-bag?ID=2468576&CategoryID=1005786#fn=ppp=undefined&sp=2&rId=116&spc=301&spp=2&pn=2|4|2|301&rsid=undefined


FYI. the strap on the rectangle is longer than the square and that makes a difference if you are planning to wear it cross body.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> FYI. the strap on the rectangle is longer than the square and that makes a difference if you are planning to wear it cross body.


You mean on the Chanel? I am planning on wearing it cross body most of the time, but also over one shoulder too depending on the situation. I've always liked the proportions of the rectangle better than the square.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> You mean on the Chanel? I am planning on wearing it cross body most of the time, but also over one shoulder too depending on the situation. I've always liked the proportions of the rectangle better than the square.


Yes the Chanel. Then you should be fine since you are tall as well.  Even though I preferred the look of the rectangle, I went for the square because I knew I would rarely if ever wear the bag cross body.  When I hung the rectangle from my shoulder, it was just too long to be comfortable for me.  The square works perfectly as a shoulder bag and when I finally wore it New Years Eve, I was happy to discover that it actually stayed on my shoulder easily.  That is a particular problem that I have had with shoulder bags in general.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Yes the Chanel. Then you should be fine since you are tall as well.  Even though I preferred the look of the rectangle, I went for the square because I knew I would rarely if ever wear the bag cross body.  When I hung the rectangle from my shoulder, it was just too long to be comfortable for me.  The square works perfectly as a shoulder bag and when I finally wore it New Years Eve, I was happy to discover that it actually stayed on my shoulder easily.  That is a particular problem that I have had with shoulder bags in general.


There is a Ferragamo store in the mall I'm planning on going to this weekend for my sneaker excursion. I will stop in and check it out in person before ordering online. I have Ferragamo shoes, but no bags. Do you (or anyone here!) know anything about general quality and durability?


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> So I've been wanting a black, mini cross-body bag for years, and have been holding out to get the Chanel rectangle mini in black caviar leather. However, I've prioritized other bag purchases over the last couple of years instead, and in that time Chanel has raised the price significantly, as I'm sure everyone here knows. I still love the bag, but at some point I'd feel like a sucker paying that much money for such a small bag that cost much, much less only a few years ago without the bag being improved at all. What do you all think of this Ferragamo mini vara bag instead? It looks to be a good size, a nice, feminine style, and a very friendly price point.
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/salvatore-ferragamo-miss-vara-score-leather-mini-bag?ID=2468576&CategoryID=1005786#fn=ppp=undefined&sp=2&rId=116&spc=301&spp=2&pn=2|4|2|301&rsid=undefined


Cafecreme, I have the mini in exact specs you stated with shw and it's one of my favorite bags. I bought it exclusively for crossbody when I don't need to carry much. It's the bag I take on almost every vacation. I preferred the look of rectangular over square and wanted the longer strap. You can also tied  the straps on the inside to shorten the chain to carry on shoulder or hand held. I think the Ferragamo is nice but if you have always wanted a Chanel mini, I would get the mini. It's only going to increase in price. Something to consider if you don't have a Sak card. You can get discount by opening the card.


----------



## klynneann

cafecreme15 said:


> There is a Ferragamo store in the mall I'm planning on going to this weekend for my sneaker excursion. I will stop in and check it out in person before ordering online. I have Ferragamo shoes, but no bags. Do you (or anyone here!) know anything about general quality and durability?


I love Ferragamo.  I love that they line their bags in leather, yet the price point remains affordable.  I have several bags and haven't had any quality issues with them.  I also have a fair number of their shoes and whenever they start to wear down, I just bring them back to the store and they take care of them.  My store in particular offers excellent customer service.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Cafecreme, I have the mini in exact specs you stated with shw and it's one of my favorite bags. I bought it exclusively for crossbody when I don't need to carry much. It's the bag I take on almost every vacation. I preferred the look of rectangular over square and wanted the longer strap. You can also tied  the straps on the inside to shorten the chain to carry on shoulder or hand held. I think the Ferragamo is nice but if you have always wanted a Chanel mini, I would get the mini. It's only going to increase in price. Something to consider if you don't have a Sak card. You can get discount by opening the card.


I love that there is the option of silver or gold for the Chanel. I'm just worried that the Chanel purchase will be tainted because of the constant price increases...it just leaves a really bad taste in my mouth. Also, if I were to go for the Chanel, I would not be able to purchase it this year since I already have a major bag purchase lined up, and I limit myself to one a year. So by the time I get around to purchasing this, it could be even more $$. What is the discount with the Saks card?


----------



## cafecreme15

klynneann said:


> I love Ferragamo.  I love that they line their bags in leather, yet the price point remains affordable.  I have several bags and haven't had any quality issues with them.  I also have a fair number of their shoes and whenever they start to wear down, I just bring them back to the store and they take care of them.  My store in particular offers excellent customer service.


If the bag quality is anything like the shoe quality, then this is great news! I have a real soft spot for fashion houses who are reasonable with their pricing. The constant price increases, while they make total sense from a corporate profits standpoint, just strike me as kind of predatory.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> I love that there is the option of silver or gold for the Chanel. I'm just worried that the Chanel purchase will be tainted because of the constant price increases...it just leaves a really bad taste in my mouth. Also, if I were to go for the Chanel, I would not be able to purchase it this year since I already have a major bag purchase lined up, and I limit myself to one a year. So by the time I get around to purchasing this, it could be even more $$. What is the discount with the Saks card?


It was 10% discount, about 4 years ago. I don't know the price now but I agree about the crazy price increases on Chanel bags. My jumbo was so much cheaper years ago.


----------



## Moirai

Cafecreme, I like Ferragamo too. Have you looked at YSL? Chanel WOC is another less costly option but still more than the others.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> There is a Ferragamo store in the mall I'm planning on going to this weekend for my sneaker excursion. I will stop in and check it out in person before ordering online. I have Ferragamo shoes, but no bags. Do you (or anyone here!) know anything about general quality and durability?


I have some Ferragamo bags that were purchased a long time ago.  They are top quality and I wore one of them in the past few months.  The leather has held up well with no issues.  i used to wear the F loafers all the time, but pretty much gave them up when I switched over to Tod's.


----------



## gracekelly

Moirai said:


> It was 10% discount, about 4 years ago. I don't know the price now but I agree about the crazy price increases on Chanel bags. My jumbo was so much cheaper years ago.


Plus if you time it right, purchase during a gift card event and get more $ back.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Cafecreme, I like Ferragamo too. Have you looked at YSL? Chanel WOC is another less costly option but still more than the others.


I've looked at YSL a bit but have seen mostly WOC's. While WOC's serve their purpose, I wanted a bag with a little extra room on the inside since I don't like taking all my cards and money out of my wallet. I'd rather just toss in a mini wallet.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I have some Ferragamo bags that were purchased a long time ago.  They are top quality and I wore one of them in the past few months.  The leather has held up well with no issues.  i used to wear the F loafers all the time, but pretty much gave them up when I switched over to Tod's.


Oh I LOVE Tods!!


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Oh I LOVE Tods!!


My all time favorite loafer  I wore them everyday at work as i was on my feet most of the time.  I have worn them all over the world!  I really don't like to wear sneakers in a city and try to look as untouristy as possible.  The loafers with the thick rubber bottoms are great for cobble stoned streets.  I will confess that after discovering the Vince _Blair _style, the loafers have been sleeping in their boxes.  I am going to wear the Vince  on my next trip to San Francisco.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I've looked at YSL a bit but have seen mostly WOC's. While WOC's serve their purpose, I wanted a bag with a little extra room on the inside since I don't like taking all my cards and money out of my wallet. I'd rather just toss in a mini wallet.


I don't think that the WOC is good value.  Plus how do you deal with a phone and a lipstick?


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I don't think that the WOC is good value.  Plus how do you deal with a phone and a lipstick?


Exactly. I get their appeal but they're not what my lifestyle calls for - I don't travel light!


----------



## thegriswolds

gracekelly said:


> Plus if you time it right, purchase during a gift card event and get more $ back.



Neimans is doing 10% off on ****** (popular cash back site), so you could get the same discount without having to open up a new card.  Plus they are running a gift card deal right now that would give you, I think, another $150 off.  That said, to me Ferragamo is high quality leather goods at a relatively good price.  But if you will always feel that you "settled", then it's a false savings.  There've been times when I've decided something just isn't worth the price being asked and walked away and never looked back; and other times when I've tried to come up with a less expensive substitute, never really been happy, and ended up going back later for the item I really wanted.  Maybe after you see the Ferragamo in person it will be an easier decision.


----------



## cafecreme15

thegriswolds said:


> Neimans is doing 10% off on ****** (popular cash back site), so you could get the same discount without having to open up a new card.  Plus they are running a gift card deal right now that would give you, I think, another $150 off.  That said, to me Ferragamo is high quality leather goods at a relatively good price.  But if you will always feel that you "settled", then it's a false savings.  There've been times when I've decided something just isn't worth the price being asked and walked away and never looked back; and other times when I've tried to come up with a less expensive substitute, never really been happy, and ended up going back later for the item I really wanted.  Maybe after you see the Ferragamo in person it will be an easier decision.



This is an excellent point. I definitely don’t want to feel like I’ve settled. I’m also trying to balance this concern with the fact that I wouldn’t be able to buy the Chanel for at least another year, maybe two, and I really need a little black crossbody since I don’t have one or anything that can substitute. I will have to try the Ferragamo on and see how I feel! It really is very cute and versatile, and seems like it can fit what I need as well as go from day to night.


----------



## thegriswolds

cafecreme15 said:


> This is an excellent point. I definitely don’t want to feel like I’ve settled. I’m also trying to balance this concern with the fact that I wouldn’t be able to buy the Chanel for at least another year, maybe two, and I really need a little black crossbody since I don’t have one or anything that can substitute. I will have to try the Ferragamo on and see how I feel! It really is very cute and versatile, and seems like it can fit what I need as well as go from day to night.



It really is a great thing to have for travel.  I have this little Philip Lim that has been perfect.  It fits a phone, wallet, lipstick and passport and goes from day to night.

https://modesens.com/product/3.1-PHILLIP-LIM-mini-Soleil-shoulder-bag-683589/


----------



## MSO13

cafecreme15 said:


> This is an excellent point. I definitely don’t want to feel like I’ve settled. I’m also trying to balance this concern with the fact that I wouldn’t be able to buy the Chanel for at least another year, maybe two, and I really need a little black crossbody since I don’t have one or anything that can substitute. I will have to try the Ferragamo on and see how I feel! It really is very cute and versatile, and seems like it can fit what I need as well as go from day to night.


I don’t advocate settling but i’m also not a classic flap fan and I think Chanel’s bag prices are out of control. 

I can highly recommend the Celine Trio. They are well made, hold a ton and the perfect under the radar cross body. They can be found at department stores on sale occasionally but I’ve had my black lamb for years of heavy use and it’s still gorgeous. 

I also love the Givenchy Pandora but it’s not really evening. 

If you think you want the Chanel someday I wouldn’t buy designer at this time. Get something that works for your trip that you don’t have to worry about and wait for the right time and bag!


----------



## cafecreme15

thegriswolds said:


> It really is a great thing to have for travel.  I have this little Philip Lim that has been perfect.  It fits a phone, wallet, lipstick and passport and goes from day to night.
> 
> https://modesens.com/product/3.1-PHILLIP-LIM-mini-Soleil-shoulder-bag-683589/



The Philip Lim is super cute! It’s also probably a good thing that this and the Ferragamo don’t scream a label, like everyone knows the iconic CC on Chanel bags. I think you’re right that this makes it more conducive to travel.


----------



## cafecreme15

MSO13 said:


> I don’t advocate settling but i’m also not a classic flap fan and I think Chanel’s bag prices are out of control.
> 
> I can highly recommend the Celine Trio. They are well made, hold a ton and the perfect under the radar cross body. They can be found at department stores on sale occasionally but I’ve had my black lamb for years of heavy use and it’s still gorgeous.
> 
> I also love the Givenchy Pandora but it’s not really evening.
> 
> If you think you want the Chanel someday I wouldn’t buy designer at this time. Get something that works for your trip that you don’t have to worry about and wait for the right time and bag!



Agree with Chanel is totally out of control. If this were a price or principle situation, I could probably get over it eventually and buy the rectangle mini. But it’s both a price and principle thing, so I’m not sure I can ever get past it! I don’t necessarily need a little leather black crossbody for my trips. I might take it in my spring trip, but it would probably stay home on my 3 week long summer trip. This is just a hole in my bag wardrobe that I’ve been meaning to fill for a very very long time. Do you think the Celine trio is formal enough for evening?


----------



## MSO13

cafecreme15 said:


> Agree with Chanel is totally out of control. If this were a price or principle situation, I could probably get over it eventually and buy the rectangle mini. But it’s both a price and principle thing, so I’m not sure I can ever get past it! I don’t necessarily need a little leather black crossbody for my trips. I might take it in my spring trip, but it would probably stay home on my 3 week long summer trip. This is just a hole in my bag wardrobe that I’ve been meaning to fill for a very very long time. Do you think the Celine trio is formal enough for evening?


Yes, you can tuck the strap into the center pouch and use as a clutch. 

I feel fortunate to not succumb to the lure of another designer, H is more than enough and I can rationalize the price no problem


----------



## FizzyWater

cafecreme15 said:


> Counting down the days I can go to Angelina for some hot chocolate and a financier pistache [emoji7]. I haven’t bought any sneakers yet! Would love to hear about what you saw at NB. I’m hoping to get to the mall next weekend.



I was downtown Saturday and wondered (as I walked by the store) if you'd looked at Geox ?  I pretty much live in their ballet flats and my male coworkers all swear by their sneaker/boot styles.  http://www.geox.com/en/women/shoes/trainers

The sole is supposed to keep liquids out and let water vapor out, which is nice in the summer.  My one warning is that on wet surfaces there's a tiny feeling of slipperiness just before my full weight is on my foot.  I've never actually slipped, but it's unnerving.


----------



## cafecreme15

FizzyWater said:


> I was downtown Saturday and wondered (as I walked by the store) if you'd looked at Geox ?  I pretty much live in their ballet flats and my male coworkers all swear by their sneaker/boot styles.  http://www.geox.com/en/women/shoes/trainers
> 
> The sole is supposed to keep liquids out and let water vapor out, which is nice in the summer.  My one warning is that on wet surfaces there's a tiny feeling of slipperiness just before my full weight is on my foot.  I've never actually slipped, but it's unnerving.


I didn’t know Geox was still around! I remember I had a knit slip on sneaker pair when I was little and thought I was so cool haha.


MSO13 said:


> Yes, you can tuck the strap into the center pouch and use as a clutch.
> 
> I feel fortunate to not succumb to the lure of another designer, H is more than enough and I can rationalize the price no problem



I wish H made something like what I’m looking for! I guess the closest thing would be a mini Constance elan?


----------



## ditamuz

Indeed, I think for the girls out there with a more casual style including myself it's always a good idea to bring a little "edge" to the look by carrying a statement bag .
For my daily visits at the office and factory (I run a swimwear plant) I am always wearing jeans + sweater/t-shirt combo but then, well.. a birkin 30 always work well for me, specially fluo colors, I am huge fan of pop colors


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hi! Hope it's not too late to chime in on MaxMara. I have a few of their pieces (including a coat from 1996!) and I will say they materials and quality are totally on. I had them turn a very long tunic with an asymmetric hem into a dress (just needed a few extra buttons) and I have worn it tons. I think their styles are classic but not frumpy - just a bit of an edge. Their cuts are very slim so I definitely don't shop there certain times of the month (ha). 

Blouses are tricky. I like the weight of Equipment blouses but they are just so much material. I have a really nice one by Helmut Lang and just bought a gorgeous cream blouse with embroidery by Steffen Schraut (unfortunately not available in the US but I am hoping soon!)

I survived the boys rock band shows yesterday. My little one played on so many different instruments I actually missed him playing the drums (I thought he'd left the stage). One of the lead singers was terrible. Thankfully a short set. Jack's Beatles band was a whole lot better (they're all teenagers and some are amazing) but it was way too many songs (32). Two hour sets are fine but longer songs are better, there's just a lot of wear and tear on the kids learning so much different material. It's Pink Floyd next so those songs are much longer and better suited for his voice. 

I rented a good camera because I hate my pictures. So this time my pictures were great but my video was horrendous. I forgot iPhone has awesome image stabilization! Ugh. I am getting so old that I am repeating my mistakes. ☹️


----------



## tanyashevy

MSO13 said:


> I finished our tree and was rewarded with this surprise after putting away the ornament boxes!
> View attachment 3914398


wow! what a beautiful christmas dislay!!


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> There is a Ferragamo store in the mall I'm planning on going to this weekend for my sneaker excursion. I will stop in and check it out in person before ordering online. I have Ferragamo shoes, but no bags. Do you (or anyone here!) know anything about general quality and durability?


Love Ferragamo bags. For years I worked in a situation where obvious designer bags would not have been appropriate.   My go-to bag was a Ferragamo, usually a Sofia model. I never had to throw one out - they wear like iron. I have a green box leather tote style with turquoise leather interior that just won’t quit, 20 years later. Go Ferragamo!


----------



## MSO13

cafecreme15 said:


> I didn’t know Geox was still around! I remember I had a knit slip on sneaker pair when I was little and thought I was so cool haha.
> 
> 
> I wish H made something like what I’m looking for! I guess the closest thing would be a mini Constance elan?



I just looked at the Pre Fall images and there's a new bag that really resembles a cross between the  Celine Box and Trotteur but looks to finally be long enough for cross body.  I will say that these seasonal bags from H tend to come at a price that's hard to pay for bags without the same resale value as the classics. 

A Constance Elan is comparable in size to a CC mini maybe a little larger but much more structured. I just read about the CC increases and I'm kind of appalled that some items went up 20%, that seems shameless and greedy. Certainly they are not hand making these things and the cost of goods to manufacture hasn't gone up so significantly to warrant that kind of increase. It's really off putting...


----------



## Moirai

@cafecreme15 I forgot to mention yesterday I have a small patent Ferragamo bag/clutch purchased over 15 yrs ago. I haven’t used it in awhile because it’s too small for my cellphone but it still looks great. I agree about not settling but you can’t go wrong with Ferragamo as long as you like it and it fits your needs. I also like longchamp, certain styles do go on sale.


----------



## cafecreme15

JolieS said:


> Love Ferragamo bags. For years I worked in a situation where obvious designer bags would not have been appropriate.   My go-to bag was a Ferragamo, usually a Sofia model. I never had to throw one out - they wear like iron. I have a green box leather tote style with turquoise leather interior that just won’t quit, 20 years later. Go Ferragamo!





Moirai said:


> @cafecreme15 I forgot to mention yesterday I have a small patent Ferragamo bag/clutch purchased over 15 yrs ago. I haven’t used it in awhile because it’s too small for my cellphone but it still looks great. I agree about not settling but you can’t go wrong with Ferragamo as long as you like it and it fits your needs. I also like longchamp, certain styles do go on sale.


I am so happy to hear all this praise about Ferragamo!! I'm leaning toward going for it!


MSO13 said:


> I just looked at the Pre Fall images and there's a new bag that really resembles a cross between the  Celine Box and Trotteur but looks to finally be long enough for cross body.  I will say that these seasonal bags from H tend to come at a price that's hard to pay for bags without the same resale value as the classics.
> 
> A Constance Elan is comparable in size to a CC mini maybe a little larger but much more structured. I just read about the CC increases and I'm kind of appalled that some items went up 20%, that seems shameless and greedy. Certainly they are not hand making these things and the cost of goods to manufacture hasn't gone up so significantly to warrant that kind of increase. It's really off putting...


I totally agree. And even if this price increase makes sense for Chanel from a supply and demand perspective, I'm just totally alienated by the blatant greed and audacity of a 20% price increase.


----------



## cafecreme15

My summer trip has finally been all booked! After mapping out the itinerary, I realized I didn't want to be running around from one place to another such that I never had time to actually enjoy my time in any place, so I pared down the number of destinations slightly. The final itinerary is now Athens, Paros, Corfu, Dubrovnik, Florence, Sorrento, and Capri! 

I also just spent the most frustrating hour on the phone with two partner airlines trying to do my seat assignment, because each airline insisted it was the other's airlines problem that I couldn't pick a seat. I was very calm for the first 45 minutes, and then I began to lose my temper because it was just the most ridiculous bureaucratic nonsense.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> My summer trip has finally been all booked! After mapping out the itinerary, I realized I didn't want to be running around from one place to another such that I never had time to actually enjoy my time in any place, so I pared down the number of destinations slightly. The final itinerary is now Athens, Paros, Corfu, Dubrovnik, Florence, Sorrento, and Capri!


This sounds exciting! How long is your trip? And are you flying from place to place? Or taking the train?


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> This sounds exciting! How long is your trip? And are you flying from place to place? Or taking the train?


It's just over 3 weeks! And I am playing planes, trains, automobiles, and ferries!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> It's just over 3 weeks! And I am playing planes, trains, automobiles, and ferries!


It sounds wonderful! I look forward to doing that one day when life calms down


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> It sounds wonderful! I look forward to doing that one day when life calms down



And I’m doing this trip before my life ramps up for the next several decades! I fear this is the last time until I retire when I will be able to take that many weeks off!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> And I’m doing this trip before my life ramps up for the next several decades! I fear this is the last time until I retire when I will be able to take that many weeks off!


It’s the perfect time to travel so enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## FizzyWater

Moirai said:


> @cafecreme15 I forgot to mention yesterday I have a small patent Ferragamo bag/clutch purchased over 15 yrs ago. I haven’t used it in awhile because it’s too small for my cellphone but it still looks great. I agree about not settling but you can’t go wrong with Ferragamo as long as you like it and it fits your needs. I also like longchamp, certain styles do go on sale.



BTW, Longchamp is having its January sale right now...


----------



## Moirai

FizzyWater said:


> BTW, Longchamp is having its January sale right now...


Thank you! Is the sale on their website?


----------



## Genie27

Outfit of the day - except I switched to knee boots for possible ice rain, and the belt came off as soon as I reached the office. 

It’s a cosy navy C cashmere with my old C belt. I feel the flu coming in and I don’t have time to be


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Outfit of the day - except I switched to knee boots for possible ice rain, and the belt came off as soon as I reached the office.
> 
> It’s a cosy navy C cashmere with my old C belt. I feel the flu coming in and I don’t have time to be


I love the outfit, Genie. Feel better


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Outfit of the day - except I switched to knee boots for possible ice rain, and the belt came off as soon as I reached the office.
> 
> It’s a cosy navy C cashmere with my old C belt. I feel the flu coming in and I don’t have time to be



So chic and put together! Let alone for someone coming down with something. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## FizzyWater

Moirai said:


> Thank you! Is the sale on their website?



Argh.  I see some things on their site - there's a "SALE" header on the left - but only on the German site.  I know they also had a lot of sale stock in the Hamburg boutique Saturday, but now I'm not sure if the sale is on in the US.  I'm sorry for possibly bad information.


----------



## Genie27

FizzyWater said:


> Argh.  I see some things on their site - there's a "SALE" header on the left - but only on the German site.  I know they also had a lot of sale stock in the Hamburg boutique Saturday, but now I'm not sure if the sale is on in the US.  I'm sorry for possibly bad information.


I saw 20 and 40% off at the Cancun Duty Free Longchamp, and got a cute little key pouch - except, the zipper goes the wrong way for my purpose, so I am performing surgery to fix it.


----------



## Moirai

FizzyWater said:


> Argh.  I see some things on their site - there's a "SALE" header on the left - but only on the German site.  I know they also had a lot of sale stock in the Hamburg boutique Saturday, but now I'm not sure if the sale is on in the US.  I'm sorry for possibly bad information.


No worries . I checked US website and thought I was missing something. Thanks for info.


----------



## Pirula

Hello friends!

DH just came home early from work avec this:




Yay!  Bon Anniversaire to me!  Waiting till DS gets home and we have dinner to extend the anticipation and will share then!

Which could it beeeee????  [emoji848]


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> DH just came home early from work avec this:
> 
> View attachment 3943676
> 
> 
> Yay!  Bon Anniversaire to me!  Waiting till DS gets home and we have dinner to extend the anticipation and will share then!
> 
> Which could it beeeee????  [emoji848]


Can’t wait to see.


----------



## scarf1

Scarf mail today. I was a bit antsy because it has been at the local fedex since Saturday. And they didn’t put it on the truck for delivery yesterday, because it was “scheduled”for today. Wouldn’t want to deliver early!
I also posted this on the SS2018 thread, but thought I would share my latest purchase here also. Ordered off of h.com. The Savana dance mousseline stole. A bit brighter than my other moussies, but will be great for summer. Looks great with various blues, navy, black, white. Now just need the weather to warm up!


----------



## cafecreme15

scarf1 said:


> Scarf mail today. I was a bit antsy because it has been at the local fedex since Saturday. And they didn’t put it on the truck for delivery yesterday, because it was “scheduled”for today. Wouldn’t want to deliver early!
> I also posted this on the SS2018 thread, but thought I would share my latest purchase here also. Ordered off of h.com. The Savana dance mousseline stole. A bit brighter than my other moussies, but will be great for summer. Looks great with various blues, navy, black, white. Now just need the weather to warm up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943811
> View attachment 3943812
> View attachment 3943813
> View attachment 3943814


What gorgeous colors!!


----------



## Moirai

Pirula said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> DH just came home early from work avec this:
> 
> View attachment 3943676
> 
> 
> Yay!  Bon Anniversaire to me!  Waiting till DS gets home and we have dinner to extend the anticipation and will share then!
> 
> Which could it beeeee????  [emoji848]


Congrats!!!  


scarf1 said:


> Scarf mail today. I was a bit antsy because it has been at the local fedex since Saturday. And they didn’t put it on the truck for delivery yesterday, because it was “scheduled”for today. Wouldn’t want to deliver early!
> I also posted this on the SS2018 thread, but thought I would share my latest purchase here also. Ordered off of h.com. The Savana dance mousseline stole. A bit brighter than my other moussies, but will be great for summer. Looks great with various blues, navy, black, white. Now just need the weather to warm up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943811
> View attachment 3943812
> View attachment 3943813
> View attachment 3943814


It's lovely. I especially like it with dark blue top


----------



## scarf1

Moirai said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> It's lovely. I especially like it with dark blue top


Thank you. I take these pic to help me decide what to pair it with!


----------



## scarf1

cafecreme15 said:


> What gorgeous colors!!


Thanks!


----------



## gracekelly

scarf1 said:


> Scarf mail today. I was a bit antsy because it has been at the local fedex since Saturday. And they didn’t put it on the truck for delivery yesterday, because it was “scheduled”for today. Wouldn’t want to deliver early!
> I also posted this on the SS2018 thread, but thought I would share my latest purchase here also. Ordered off of h.com. The Savana dance mousseline stole. A bit brighter than my other moussies, but will be great for summer. Looks great with various blues, navy, black, white. Now just need the weather to warm up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943811
> View attachment 3943812
> View attachment 3943813
> View attachment 3943814


Wow stunning!  Love the bracelets with the scarf!


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> Scarf mail today. I was a bit antsy because it has been at the local fedex since Saturday. And they didn’t put it on the truck for delivery yesterday, because it was “scheduled”for today. Wouldn’t want to deliver early!
> I also posted this on the SS2018 thread, but thought I would share my latest purchase here also. Ordered off of h.com. The Savana dance mousseline stole. A bit brighter than my other moussies, but will be great for summer. Looks great with various blues, navy, black, white. Now just need the weather to warm up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943811
> View attachment 3943812
> View attachment 3943813
> View attachment 3943814



Oh lovely!  [emoji1319]



Moirai said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> It's lovely. I especially like it with dark blue top



Thank you!


----------



## Pirula

Whoop!


----------



## Moirai

Pirula said:


> Whoop!
> 
> View attachment 3944060


Hooray!!!  Gorgeous! I was going to post earlier "maybe JQ?" but I didn't want to jinx you


----------



## EmileH

Congratulations scarf1 and Pirula. Happy birthday Pirula.


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> Whoop!
> 
> View attachment 3944060


Congrats! That DH is a keeper!


----------



## Pirula

Moirai said:


> Hooray!!!  Gorgeous! I was going to post earlier "maybe JQ?" but I didn't want to jinx you





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations scarf1 and Pirula. Happy birthday Pirula.





scarf1 said:


> Congrats! That DH is a keeper!



Thank you!!!!

Scarf1:  yes he is!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Pirula said:


> Whoop!
> 
> View attachment 3944060


Wowza!   Another outstanding scarf from the man!


----------



## Cookiefiend

scarf1 said:


> Scarf mail today. I was a bit antsy because it has been at the local fedex since Saturday. And they didn’t put it on the truck for delivery yesterday, because it was “scheduled”for today. Wouldn’t want to deliver early!
> I also posted this on the SS2018 thread, but thought I would share my latest purchase here also. Ordered off of h.com. The Savana dance mousseline stole. A bit brighter than my other moussies, but will be great for summer. Looks great with various blues, navy, black, white. Now just need the weather to warm up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943811
> View attachment 3943812
> View attachment 3943813
> View attachment 3943814



It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pirula said:


> Whoop!
> 
> View attachment 3944060



Whoop indeed! 
Bee-u-ti-full! 
(I’m doin’ the Whoop der it is, Hammer-time dance for you! [emoji38])


----------



## scarf1

Cookiefiend said:


> It’s gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## cafecreme15

My lovely little watercolors have just come back from being framed! These pictures don't do them nearly enough justice since they were taken quickly before the framer wrapped them up; they are incredible in person! My framer was able to float the paintings over the mat (matte?) so the charming marks and smudges on the edges are visible. We floated them on a narrow, dark charcoal gray mat to help bring out the colors, and then did a bigger talc colored mat to fill up the space before the frame. I knew the instant I saw the frame sample hanging on the wall that it would be perfect. It's wood with a nice swirly, antique pattern with both silver and gold tones, which helps pick up colors in the paintings that range from very warm to very cool. I could not be happier with them, which is good considering how much the framer charged. Now DBF and I just need to find an apartment and a wall to hang them on!


----------



## Love Of My Life

These are so very lovely.. Thanks for sharing


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> My lovely little watercolors have just come back from being framed! These pictures don't do them nearly enough justice since they were taken quickly before the framer wrapped them up; they are incredible in person! My framer was able to float the paintings over the mat (matte?) so the charming marks and smudges on the edges are visible. We floated them on a narrow, dark charcoal gray mat to help bring out the colors, and then did a bigger talc colored mat to fill up the space before the frame. I knew the instant I saw the frame sample hanging on the wall that it would be perfect. It's wood with a nice swirly, antique pattern with both silver and gold tones, which helps pick up colors in the paintings that range from very warm to very cool. I could not be happier with them, which is good considering how much the framer charged. Now DBF and I just need to find an apartment and a wall to hang them on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944742
> View attachment 3944742
> View attachment 3944744
> View attachment 3944745
> View attachment 3944746


Your framer did a fabulous job. They will look beautiful all hung together.


----------



## cafecreme15

JolieS said:


> Your framer did a fabulous job. They will look beautiful all hung together.



I will be sure to share a picture of them in situ once I move in the fall!

Edit: I forgot to mention the framer also used special UV glass because watercolors will fade in the sunlight over time, and since I don’t know what space they will hang in yet and what the light will be, we took this extra precaution.


----------



## Pirula

Nicely done!

One of our favorite little hangouts in Paris is in a building pictured in the first watercolor.


----------



## Pirula

gracekelly said:


> Wowza!   Another outstanding scarf from the man!





Cookiefiend said:


> Whoop indeed!
> Bee-u-ti-full!
> (I’m doin’ the Whoop der it is, Hammer-time dance for you! [emoji38])



Thank you dears!  Am wearing it today and love it.  Posted on SOTD.


----------



## scarf1

cafecreme15 said:


> My lovely little watercolors have just come back from being framed! These pictures don't do them nearly enough justice since they were taken quickly before the framer wrapped them up; they are incredible in person! My framer was able to float the paintings over the mat (matte?) so the charming marks and smudges on the edges are visible. We floated them on a narrow, dark charcoal gray mat to help bring out the colors, and then did a bigger talc colored mat to fill up the space before the frame. I knew the instant I saw the frame sample hanging on the wall that it would be perfect. It's wood with a nice swirly, antique pattern with both silver and gold tones, which helps pick up colors in the paintings that range from very warm to very cool. I could not be happier with them, which is good considering how much the framer charged. Now DBF and I just need to find an apartment and a wall to hang them on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944742
> View attachment 3944742
> View attachment 3944744
> View attachment 3944745
> View attachment 3944746


Lovely! Making me wish I was in Paris right now!


----------



## Pirula

Ha!  I always wish I was in Paris right now.  [emoji4]


----------



## scarf1

@cafecreme15 
I have just returned from Nordstrom with these Ecco sneakers. Very comfortable.much more padded than the superga.  Also it has a removable insert.  I usually wear 38/39 - 
In these I took the 38. The color is called warm grey


----------



## cafecreme15

scarf1 said:


> View attachment 3944962
> @cafecreme15
> I have just returned from Nordstrom with these Ecco sneakers. Very comfortable.much more padded than the superga.  Also it has a removable insert.  I usually wear 38/39 -
> In these I took the 38. The color is called warm grey


I've heard of ecco sneakers! Will be sure to check them out, thanks!


----------



## Moirai

@cafecreme15 They look beautiful. Your framer did an excellent job.


----------



## FizzyWater

cafecreme15 said:


> My lovely little watercolors have just come back from being framed! These pictures don't do them nearly enough justice since they were taken quickly before the framer wrapped them up; they are incredible in person! My framer was able to float the paintings over the mat (matte?) so the charming marks and smudges on the edges are visible. We floated them on a narrow, dark charcoal gray mat to help bring out the colors, and then did a bigger talc colored mat to fill up the space before the frame. I knew the instant I saw the frame sample hanging on the wall that it would be perfect. It's wood with a nice swirly, antique pattern with both silver and gold tones, which helps pick up colors in the paintings that range from very warm to very cool. I could not be happier with them, which is good considering how much the framer charged. Now DBF and I just need to find an apartment and a wall to hang them on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944742
> View attachment 3944742
> View attachment 3944744
> View attachment 3944745
> View attachment 3944746



Oh, those are lovely!  Especially the last - I don't think we'd seen this before.  That was a great job by the framer to show off the smudges, etc.


----------



## FizzyWater

So a long, long time ago in this thread, we were talking about crémant.  I still have not gotten a brand name from my neighbors, but here is a pic of a favorite restaurant's house brand listing:



I was surprised to see that they were German, not French, so I checked another, specifically French, favorite restaurant downtown and they just say "de Loire" - at 1/2 again the price, btw.

But wait!  The second restaurant does a "St-Germain Cocktail" (very tasty, btw) where they list the ingredients as:
Crémant Brut Ladubay, St. Germain, Soda

So, do one French and one German winery help?


----------



## momasaurus

Suggestions for the most luxurious, fluffy bath towel on earth that stands up the washer/drier? I need this now!


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone have any recommendations for good vintage stores in Paris? I have been wanting a piece of Chanel RTW for a while but cannot pay full price at this time in my life. When I was in Paris probably about eight years ago or so I went to a vintage shop and got a really cute Givenchy blouse and Helmut Lang shorts. But for the life of me I can’t remember where it was or what it was called.


----------



## FizzyWater

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for good vintage stores in Paris? I have been wanting a piece of Chanel RTW for a while but cannot pay full price at this time in my life. When I was in Paris probably about eight years ago or so I went to a vintage shop and got a really cute Givenchy blouse and Helmut Lang shorts. But for the life of me I can’t remember where it was or what it was called.



I've never been to their stores, but I've bought scarves over the phone/online from these guys:  http://www.encherexpert.com/depot-vente-paris.php

ETA I think that what's online is exactly what's in their stores, split between the locations.  They're responsive to email if there's any specific thing that you like.  I'd say the prices are decent, the service is somewhere between polite and rude, and I'd have liked to know that one of the scarves was a sale scarf.  But I would have bought it anyway because it was 200 euros for a 140cm mousseline with no flaws.


----------



## cafecreme15

FizzyWater said:


> I've never been to their stores, but I've bought scarves over the phone/online from these guys:  http://www.encherexpert.com/depot-vente-paris.php
> 
> ETA I think that what's online is exactly what's in their stores, split between the locations.  They're responsive to email if there's any specific thing that you like.  I'd say the prices are decent, the service is somewhere between polite and rude, and I'd have liked to know that one of the scarves was a sale scarf.  But I would have bought it anyway because it was 200 euros for a 140cm mousseline with no flaws.



Thank you for this! Lol at “the service is somewhere between polite and rude.” Paris in a nutshell! [emoji23]


----------



## Joannadyne

Does anyone here go to a ton of conventions like I do? I need a badge holder that isn’t going to snag scarves. I refused to wear my badge this entire week at an Expo because a while back, it put snags in one of my 90s. I only wore csgms this week and I’m super careful with them since they’re so snaggable by nature. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Pirula, happy birthday!

For a crossbody bag, I would look at Gucci. Their Marmont for instance comes in different sized and is totally day to night


----------



## Pirula

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Pirula, happy birthday!
> 
> For a crossbody bag, I would look at Gucci. Their Marmont for instance comes in different sized and is totally day to night



Thank you very much!


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for good vintage stores in Paris? I have been wanting a piece of Chanel RTW for a while but cannot pay full price at this time in my life. When I was in Paris probably about eight years ago or so I went to a vintage shop and got a really cute Givenchy blouse and Helmut Lang shorts. But for the life of me I can’t remember where it was or what it was called.


There are many, but I know of only one: Les 3 marches de Catherine B, located in Saint-Germain-des Prés district: 3 rue Guisarde, 75006 tel +33 01 43 54 74 18. Best to make an appointment to avoid not finding her open.
 She carries only Chanel and Hermès. All her merchandise is authenticated, and in good condition. 
For other options do a search using the term  “friperies” and the number of the arrondisement. Good luck!


----------



## HeatherZE

momasaurus said:


> Suggestions for the most luxurious, fluffy bath towel on earth that stands up the washer/drier? I need this now!


I’m a fan of Yves Delorme.  I have the etoile towels and they’re so soft.  They have held up, too.


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> Suggestions for the most luxurious, fluffy bath towel on earth that stands up the washer/drier? I need this now!


I have had luck with towels from Waterworks, Restoration Hardware and Macy’s Hotel brand ( the lux model Egyptian cotton). All wash and dry very well, (never use softener or dryer sheets on towels btw), and stay thick and fluffy. 
Not such good luck with Ralph Lauren.


----------



## dharma

Joannadyne said:


> Does anyone here go to a ton of conventions like I do? I need a badge holder that isn’t going to snag scarves. I refused to wear my badge this entire week at an Expo because a while back, it put snags in one of my 90s. I only wore csgms this week and I’m super careful with them since they’re so snaggable by nature. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


What part is the culprit? A metal clip or a  sharp cornered plastic sleeve? Can you clip the badge to your waist band? Or make your own holder with a velvet ribbon and a nicer quality sleeve for the paper badge. Do all conventions supply a different size badge? 
Sounds like a craft project is in order! I’ll bet you can make something.


----------



## Pirula

Something only silkie sisters/brothers will understand.

I outgrew the old storage space after Christmas & Birthday so here we are.  As BFF says, the scarves have actually displaced books.  [emoji15]

Believe me when I tell you, that’s amazing.

On the bright side, look at all the room for more I have now!  [emoji23]


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> Something only silkie sisters/brothers will understand.
> 
> I outgrew the old storage space after Christmas & Birthday so here we are.  As BFF says, the scarves have actually displaced books.  [emoji15]
> 
> Believe me when I tell you, that’s amazing.
> 
> On the bright side, look at all the room for more I have now!  [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3947941



I love this! I try and explain to my mom that I like to keep my orange boxes (and others, like Chanel boxes with camellias) for decorative items for my closet, but she doesn’t get it and just thinks I’m a pack rat [emoji85]


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> I love this! I try and explain to my mom that I like to keep my orange boxes (and others, like Chanel boxes with camellias) for decorative items for my closet, but she doesn’t get it and just thinks I’m a pack rat [emoji85]



Thanks!  See?  You get it!

My DH just smiles patiently and nods.  Bless him.  The little dear.

He’s been borrowing my gavroches for pocket squares very recently.  So I put them all where he can get at them and not wake me up at 5am to pick one out for him.  [emoji1303]


----------



## cafecreme15

Pirula said:


> Thanks!  See?  You get it!
> 
> My DH just smiles patiently and nods.  Bless him.  The little dear.
> 
> He’s been borrowing my gavroches for pocket squares very recently.  So I put them all where he can get at them and not wake me up at 5am to pick one out for him.  [emoji1303]



How adorable that he has learned to appreciate them and wants to borrow them, but less adorable that he would wake you up at 5 AM to pick one out [emoji23] sounds like you have come up with the perfect solution to this!


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> How adorable that he has learned to appreciate them and wants to borrow them, but less adorable that he would wake you up at 5 AM to pick one out [emoji23] sounds like you have come up with the perfect solution to this!



He’s the best.  We’ve taken to selecting it the night before, thank heavens.

And now I have a great new option for cadeaux des Noël!


----------



## Joannadyne

dharma said:


> What part is the culprit? A metal clip or a  sharp cornered plastic sleeve? Can you clip the badge to your waist band? Or make your own holder with a velvet ribbon and a nicer quality sleeve for the paper badge. Do all conventions supply a different size badge?
> Sounds like a craft project is in order! I’ll bet you can make something.



@dharma, you are brilliant. I will take a bit of non-wired ribbon and just tie it to a belt loop or a button hole. Sometimes the most low-tech solutions are the best ones. [emoji23] Yes, it’s the clip that can sometimes be a savage little bugger:


Actually, I think the part that snagged my 90 was the jump ring. In any case, a ribbon it is for the next time!


----------



## Joannadyne

Pirula said:


> Something only silkie sisters/brothers will understand.
> 
> I outgrew the old storage space after Christmas & Birthday so here we are.  As BFF says, the scarves have actually displaced books.  [emoji15]
> 
> Believe me when I tell you, that’s amazing.
> 
> On the bright side, look at all the room for more I have now!  [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3947941



Love it, @Pirula! I confess I zoomed in to try to read all the neatly affixed labels on your boxes. 
Also, happy belated!!


----------



## Pirula

Joannadyne said:


> Love it, @Pirula! I confess I zoomed in to try to read all the neatly affixed labels on your boxes.
> Also, happy belated!!



Haha!  Kind of an irresistible urge!  Are they legible??

Thanks dear.  So glad you approve!


----------



## Meta

@Pirula Thanks for sharing! What a joy to see the pile of orange boxes neatly stacked!  And how cute on your DH! I can see why he indulged you with more silks for Christmas and your birthday!  

@Joannadyne Put those H bolduc to good use!


----------



## Pirula

weN84 said:


> @Pirula Thanks for sharing! What a joy to see the pile of orange boxes neatly stacked!
> 
> @Joannadyne Put those H bolduc to good use!



It’s a lovely sight isn’t it.  My pleasure dear and thank you.


----------



## katekluet

Pirula said:


> Something only silkie sisters/brothers will understand.
> 
> I outgrew the old storage space after Christmas & Birthday so here we are.  As BFF says, the scarves have actually displaced books.  [emoji15]
> 
> Believe me when I tell you, that’s amazing.
> 
> On the bright side, look at all the room for more I have now!  [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3947941


Love seeing this, it makes me feel less guilty about my own stacks.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for good vintage stores in Paris? I have been wanting a piece of Chanel RTW for a while but cannot pay full price at this time in my life. When I was in Paris probably about eight years ago or so I went to a vintage shop and got a really cute Givenchy blouse and Helmut Lang shorts. But for the life of me I can’t remember where it was or what it was called.



@momasaurus was my Paris guide, so I am vague on some of the places we went.  She speaks French and I don't so I just followed her.   I was impressed with Didier Ludot.   She has a whole row of stores in a old gallery on a plaza.  Each store focused on a different product.   I think you have to make an appointment.   We just hit the Hermes bags which were the most impressive i saw anywhere.   
http://www.didierludot.fr





There is another store near Didier Ludot that had a lot of nice stuff in the window but they could only accommodate one shopper at at time to avoid shop lifting.   Maybe Moma remembers the name.  They had a room full of clothes that we couldn't get in without waiting and we couldn't wait.  





The Paris flea market is great.   It is not what you image when you think flea market.  It is a permanent indoor structure that is mostly furniture stores but also had a lot of vintage clothing stores.  Only open Thursday through Sunday or maybe it is Friday through Monday. 




 Take the train to the stop and follow the crowd for a few blocks.  When you get there there are maps that identify the clothing stores.  Here are some pictures from one that had a lot of Chanel.   Sorry I don't know the name of this place.  My label on the picture says Gaby?




I liked the stall of Le Monde du Voyage because they spoke English and had reasonable prices.   They were small though.
http://lemondeduvoyage.com/en/

There were just a lot of great vintage shops at the Flea Market.   

I didn't much like Catherine B.  The store was shabby, prices high, and the owners husband gave me the creeps.  



Here is a store that sells on ebay that seems to have a lot of merchandise.  I think they have 3 locations.  Haven't been there.

https://www.valoisvintage-paris.com/en/21-chanel

I apologize for the crappy quality of the pics.   I selected a very small iphone that would fit in my back jeans pocket and the camera on it is really crappy.  My pictures are focused on Hermes but vintage stores seem to carry Chanel, LV and Hermes.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> @momasaurus was my Paris guide, so I am vague on some of the places we went.  She speaks French and I don't so I just followed her.   I was impressed with Didier Ludot.   She has a whole row of stores in a old gallery on a plaza.  Each store focused on a different product.   I think you have to make an appointment.   We just hit the Hermes bags which were the most impressive i saw anywhere.
> http://www.didierludot.fr
> 
> View attachment 3948717
> View attachment 3948718
> 
> 
> There is another store near Didier Ludot that had a lot of nice stuff in the window but they could only accommodate one shopper at at time to avoid shop lifting.   Maybe Moma remembers the name.  They had a room full of clothes that we couldn't get in without waiting and we couldn't wait.
> 
> View attachment 3948732
> View attachment 3948734
> 
> 
> The Paris flea market is great.   It is not what you image when you think flea market.  It is a permanent indoor structure that is mostly furniture stores but also had a lot of vintage clothing stores.  Only open Thursday through Sunday or maybe it is Friday through Monday.
> View attachment 3948720
> View attachment 3948721
> View attachment 3948722
> 
> Take the train to the stop and follow the crowd for a few blocks.  When you get there there are maps that identify the clothing stores.  Here are some pictures from one that had a lot of Chanel.   Sorry I don't know the name of this place.  My label on the picture says Gaby?
> 
> View attachment 3948724
> View attachment 3948727
> 
> I liked the stall of Le Monde du Voyage because they spoke English and had reasonable prices.   They were small though.
> http://lemondeduvoyage.com/en/
> 
> There were just a lot of great vintage shops at the Flea Market.
> 
> I didn't much like Catherine B.  The store was shabby, prices high, and the owners husband gave me the creeps.
> View attachment 3948733
> 
> 
> Here is a store that sells on ebay that seems to have a lot of merchandise.  I think they have 3 locations.  Haven't been there.
> 
> https://www.valoisvintage-paris.com/en/21-chanel
> 
> I apologize for the crappy quality of the pics.   I selected a very small iphone that would fit in my back jeans pocket and the camera on it is really crappy.  My pictures are focused on Hermes but vintage stores seem to carry Chanel, LV and Hermes.


Oh, thanks for memories, Cordy.
Most of the places I gathered from info here on tPF. Didier and the other one (Gabrielle Geppart?) are in the galleries at the Palais Royale.
The flea market is awesome, especially Le Monde du Voyage. 
I'll bet @papertiger knows Paris vintage shops for Chanel items....


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> Oh, thanks for memories, Cordy.
> Most of the places I gathered from info here on tPF. Didier and the other one *(Gabrielle Geppart?) *are in the galleries at the Palais Royale.
> The flea market is awesome, especially Le Monde du Voyage.
> I'll bet @papertiger knows Paris vintage shops for Chanel items....



Yes Gabrielle Geppart!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Oh, thanks for memories, Cordy.
> Most of the places I gathered from info here on tPF. Didier and the other one (Gabrielle Geppart?) are in the galleries at the Palais Royale.
> The flea market is awesome, especially Le Monde du Voyage.
> I'll bet @papertiger knows Paris vintage shops for Chanel items....





Cordeliere said:


> @momasaurus was my Paris guide, so I am vague on some of the places we went.  She speaks French and I don't so I just followed her.   I was impressed with Didier Ludot.   She has a whole row of stores in a old gallery on a plaza.  Each store focused on a different product.   I think you have to make an appointment.   We just hit the Hermes bags which were the most impressive i saw anywhere.
> http://www.didierludot.fr
> 
> View attachment 3948717
> View attachment 3948718
> 
> 
> There is another store near Didier Ludot that had a lot of nice stuff in the window but they could only accommodate one shopper at at time to avoid shop lifting.   Maybe Moma remembers the name.  They had a room full of clothes that we couldn't get in without waiting and we couldn't wait.
> 
> View attachment 3948732
> View attachment 3948734
> 
> 
> The Paris flea market is great.   It is not what you image when you think flea market.  It is a permanent indoor structure that is mostly furniture stores but also had a lot of vintage clothing stores.  Only open Thursday through Sunday or maybe it is Friday through Monday.
> View attachment 3948720
> View attachment 3948721
> View attachment 3948722
> 
> Take the train to the stop and follow the crowd for a few blocks.  When you get there there are maps that identify the clothing stores.  Here are some pictures from one that had a lot of Chanel.   Sorry I don't know the name of this place.  My label on the picture says Gaby?
> 
> View attachment 3948724
> View attachment 3948727
> 
> I liked the stall of Le Monde du Voyage because they spoke English and had reasonable prices.   They were small though.
> http://lemondeduvoyage.com/en/
> 
> There were just a lot of great vintage shops at the Flea Market.
> 
> I didn't much like Catherine B.  The store was shabby, prices high, and the owners husband gave me the creeps.
> View attachment 3948733
> 
> 
> Here is a store that sells on ebay that seems to have a lot of merchandise.  I think they have 3 locations.  Haven't been there.
> 
> https://www.valoisvintage-paris.com/en/21-chanel
> 
> I apologize for the crappy quality of the pics.   I selected a very small iphone that would fit in my back jeans pocket and the camera on it is really crappy.  My pictures are focused on Hermes but vintage stores seem to carry Chanel, LV and Hermes.



I think you did really well! 

I'm afraid know Nice/Cannes/S France much better as my mother lived there for a decade. I visited Paris regularly too long ago to be of much use now.  The problem everywhere in France (and Monaco) is those with high reputations for a never-diminishing and reliable high-end also have matching high prices whereas people who stumble on the odd good piece tend to set up shop digitally, do the odd market or do Rebelle, VC or sell at one of the auctions like Artcurial etc. 

Too buy/look at rare or hard to find pieces In Paris try_ Les 3 Marches de Catherine B _(1 rue Guisarde, 75006) including H and Chanel. It has a good reputation and they are eager to please. _La Jolie Garde Robe_ (15 Rue Commines) also has a reputation for selling lots of Chanel. Chanel and Hermes are sold at a premium. Ludot's store is called _La Petite Robe Noir_.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ooh, I am loving this Paris shopping tour!!! Thank you so much Cordy, Moma and PT!!! As of right now we are not sure where we are going this summer, but Paris is still in the mix so I am taking notes.

Cafe those water colors came out fabulous! Can't wait to see a photo of them on display.

Pirula I love your new scarf! How sweet of your DH. [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]

Mine has been away in CA this weekend learning a new dental technique. He goes away for a few days every year to learn whatever the latest procedure is as that's what really keeps him going - and I am always a mess when he's gone. 

This time I had the genius idea to keep myself very busy - a fun day in the city with a friendwound up being twelve hours!!!), meeting another next day for lunch, and then DS1s best friend ONLY wanted him to go to BroadwayCon with her yesterday, so back to the city for the third day in a row at (ugh) the Javits Center. And I don't sleep well at all when he's gone. So I am exhausted. 

On the plus side! BOTH of my SOs (H/VCA) arrived this week so I was able to pick them up. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]I need to add that DH is a bag whisperer and am considering a fee schedule for shaking his hand or something for bag luck. Every. Single. Time. He mentions a bag it magically appears. We are now three for three when he started asking about my waiting for my 25s last year. He randomly brought up getting another literally the night before I got the call that my SO arrived. He hasn't seen it yet!


----------



## Moirai

Thanks @Cordeliere @momasaurus @papertiger . I am taking notes too. Would love to explore those places when I eventually get to Paris.

Congrats @BBC ! What did you get from H and VCA?


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I think you did really well!
> 
> I'm afraid know Nice/Cannes/S France much better as my mother lived there for a decade. I visited Paris regularly too long ago to be of much use now.  The problem everywhere in France (and Monaco) is those with high reputations for a never-diminishing and reliable high-end also have matching high prices whereas people who stumble on the odd good piece tend to set up shop digitally, do the odd market or do Rebelle, VC or sell at one of the auctions like Artcurial etc.
> 
> Too buy/look at rare or hard to find pieces In Paris try_ Les 3 Marches de Catherine B _(1 rue Guisarde, 75006) including H and Chanel. It has a good reputation and they are eager to please. _La Jolie Garde Robe_ (15 Rue Commines) also has a reputation for selling lots of Chanel. Chanel and Hermes are sold at a premium. Ludot's store is called _La Petite Robe Noir_.



Catherine B is not far from Sevres.   Maybe the prices we were quoted were on the high end because we had orange bags on our wrists.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BBC, cannot wait to see, please share


----------



## cafecreme15

lakeshow said:


> A random dump of photos. I am in my late 20s I strive for elegance and sophistication without being aging or too matronly.
> 
> View attachment 3941270
> 
> View attachment 3941293
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941272
> View attachment 3941274
> 
> View attachment 3941278
> 
> View attachment 3941280
> 
> View attachment 3941283
> View attachment 3941284
> View attachment 3941285
> View attachment 3941291





Cordeliere said:


> @momasaurus was my Paris guide, so I am vague on some of the places we went.  She speaks French and I don't so I just followed her.   I was impressed with Didier Ludot.   She has a whole row of stores in a old gallery on a plaza.  Each store focused on a different product.   I think you have to make an appointment.   We just hit the Hermes bags which were the most impressive i saw anywhere.
> http://www.didierludot.fr
> 
> View attachment 3948717
> View attachment 3948718
> 
> 
> There is another store near Didier Ludot that had a lot of nice stuff in the window but they could only accommodate one shopper at at time to avoid shop lifting.   Maybe Moma remembers the name.  They had a room full of clothes that we couldn't get in without waiting and we couldn't wait.
> 
> View attachment 3948732
> View attachment 3948734
> 
> 
> The Paris flea market is great.   It is not what you image when you think flea market.  It is a permanent indoor structure that is mostly furniture stores but also had a lot of vintage clothing stores.  Only open Thursday through Sunday or maybe it is Friday through Monday.
> View attachment 3948720
> View attachment 3948721
> View attachment 3948722
> 
> Take the train to the stop and follow the crowd for a few blocks.  When you get there there are maps that identify the clothing stores.  Here are some pictures from one that had a lot of Chanel.   Sorry I don't know the name of this place.  My label on the picture says Gaby?
> 
> View attachment 3948724
> View attachment 3948727
> 
> I liked the stall of Le Monde du Voyage because they spoke English and had reasonable prices.   They were small though.
> http://lemondeduvoyage.com/en/
> 
> There were just a lot of great vintage shops at the Flea Market.
> 
> I didn't much like Catherine B.  The store was shabby, prices high, and the owners husband gave me the creeps.
> View attachment 3948733
> 
> 
> Here is a store that sells on ebay that seems to have a lot of merchandise.  I think they have 3 locations.  Haven't been there.
> 
> https://www.valoisvintage-paris.com/en/21-chanel
> 
> I apologize for the crappy quality of the pics.   I selected a very small iphone that would fit in my back jeans pocket and the camera on it is really crappy.  My pictures are focused on Hermes but vintage stores seem to carry Chanel, LV and Hermes.





momasaurus said:


> Oh, thanks for memories, Cordy.
> Most of the places I gathered from info here on tPF. Didier and the other one (Gabrielle Geppart?) are in the galleries at the Palais Royale.
> The flea market is awesome, especially Le Monde du Voyage.
> I'll bet @papertiger knows Paris vintage shops for Chanel items....





papertiger said:


> I think you did really well!
> 
> I'm afraid know Nice/Cannes/S France much better as my mother lived there for a decade. I visited Paris regularly too long ago to be of much use now.  The problem everywhere in France (and Monaco) is those with high reputations for a never-diminishing and reliable high-end also have matching high prices whereas people who stumble on the odd good piece tend to set up shop digitally, do the odd market or do Rebelle, VC or sell at one of the auctions like Artcurial etc.
> 
> Too buy/look at rare or hard to find pieces In Paris try_ Les 3 Marches de Catherine B _(1 rue Guisarde, 75006) including H and Chanel. It has a good reputation and they are eager to please. _La Jolie Garde Robe_ (15 Rue Commines) also has a reputation for selling lots of Chanel. Chanel and Hermes are sold at a premium. Ludot's store is called _La Petite Robe Noir_.



Wow, I am drooling over some of these pictures!! Thanks so much for sharing. I'll only be in Paris for the day, so I will have to pick one shop and try my chances there. When you say flea market, is this is one in Porte de Clignancourt? I've read mixed things about Catherine B online, especially multiple people being creeped out by her husband, but those that were lucky to go to the shop when Catherine was there had wonderful things to say.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Ooh, I am loving this Paris shopping tour!!! Thank you so much Cordy, Moma and PT!!! As of right now we are not sure where we are going this summer, but Paris is still in the mix so I am taking notes.
> 
> Cafe those water colors came out fabulous! Can't wait to see a photo of them on display.
> 
> Pirula I love your new scarf! How sweet of your DH. [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> 
> Mine has been away in CA this weekend learning a new dental technique. He goes away for a few days every year to learn whatever the latest procedure is as that's what really keeps him going - and I am always a mess when he's gone.
> 
> This time I had the genius idea to keep myself very busy - a fun day in the city with a friendwound up being twelve hours!!!), meeting another next day for lunch, and then DS1s best friend ONLY wanted him to go to BroadwayCon with her yesterday, so back to the city for the third day in a row at (ugh) the Javits Center. And I don't sleep well at all when he's gone. So I am exhausted.
> 
> On the plus side! BOTH of my SOs (H/VCA) arrived this week so I was able to pick them up. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]I need to add that DH is a bag whisperer and am considering a fee schedule for shaking his hand or something for bag luck. Every. Single. Time. He mentions a bag it magically appears. We are now three for three when he started asking about my waiting for my 25s last year. He randomly brought up getting another literally the night before I got the call that my SO arrived. He hasn't seen it yet!


Thank you BBC! I am so very happy with them. What places are you thinking of for the summer? And please share with us what you got from H and VCA! I hope now that your DH is coming back home you can finally get a good night's sleep!


----------



## klynneann

BBC said:


> Ooh, I am loving this Paris shopping tour!!! Thank you so much Cordy, Moma and PT!!! As of right now we are not sure where we are going this summer, but Paris is still in the mix so I am taking notes.
> 
> Cafe those water colors came out fabulous! Can't wait to see a photo of them on display.
> 
> Pirula I love your new scarf! How sweet of your DH. [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> 
> Mine has been away in CA this weekend learning a new dental technique. He goes away for a few days every year to learn whatever the latest procedure is as that's what really keeps him going - and I am always a mess when he's gone.
> 
> This time I had the genius idea to keep myself very busy - a fun day in the city with a friendwound up being twelve hours!!!), meeting another next day for lunch, and then DS1s best friend ONLY wanted him to go to BroadwayCon with her yesterday, so back to the city for the third day in a row at (ugh) the Javits Center. And I don't sleep well at all when he's gone. So I am exhausted.
> 
> On the plus side! BOTH of my SOs (H/VCA) arrived this week so I was able to pick them up. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]I need to add that DH is a bag whisperer and am considering a fee schedule for shaking his hand or something for bag luck. Every. Single. Time. He mentions a bag it magically appears. We are now three for three when he started asking about my waiting for my 25s last year. He randomly brought up getting another literally the night before I got the call that my SO arrived. He hasn't seen it yet!


I would happily pay a fee to borrow your DH lol!  I'm waiting on an SO and would love for it to come in soon....


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> Thanks
> Congrats [USER=57906]@BBC ! What did you get from H and VCA?[/USER]




The H SO was a chèvre B25 Blue Hydra/Rose Jaipur BGHW. My first SO after (yikes) 20 years of H!

The VCA was a pair of their Vintage Alhambra pave earrings in pink gold. I can't believe they don't offer this regularly in pg. I have to say, if Hermes is like drugs, VCA diamonds are like crack! They are ridiculous, I can't stop staring, so white and sparkly. I can almost see why they're so expensive. 

[QUOTE="Sheikha Latifa, post: 32002525, member: 554679"]BBC, cannot wait to see, please share[/QUOTE]

Thank you Sheikha!!! How are you? Pics below!

[QUOTE="cafecreme15, post: 32002583, member: 511650"]Thank you BBC! I am so very happy with them. What places are you thinking of for the summer? And please share with us what you got from H and VCA! I hope now that your DH is coming back home you can finally get a good night's sleep![/QUOTE]

We are thinking Paris or Rome. Living in NY/NYC, DH finds it hard to travel many places because he gets bored quickly. We were briefly considering Russia (we both come from there several generations back) but maybe not so great right now. 

[QUOTE="klynneann, post: 32002627, member: 358159"]I would happily pay a fee to borrow your DH lol!  I'm waiting on an SO and would love for it to come in soon....  :lol:[/QUOTE] 

Oh I hope it does!!! I've told him he should never ever even bring the idea up unless he is willing to buy one within a few days of mentioning it. 

Quick pics: 

[ATTACH=full]3949512[/ATTACH] 

[ATTACH=full]3949521[/ATTACH] 

[ATTACH=full]3949523[/ATTACH]


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow, I am drooling over some of these pictures!! Thanks so much for sharing. I'll only be in Paris for the day, so I will have to pick one shop and try my chances there. When you say flea market, is this is one in Porte de Clignancourt? I've read mixed things about Catherine B online, especially multiple people being creeped out by her husband, but those that were lucky to go to the shop when Catherine was there had wonderful things to say.



yes Porte de Clignancourt


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> The H SO was a chèvre B25 Blue Hydra/Rose Jaipur BGHW. My first SO after (yikes) 20 years of H!
> 
> The VCA was a pair of their Vintage Alhambra pave earrings in pink gold. I can't believe they don't offer this regularly in pg. I have to say, if Hermes is like drugs, VCA diamonds are like crack! They are ridiculous, I can't stop staring, so white and sparkly. I can almost see why they're so expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sheikha!!! How are you? Pics below!
> 
> 
> 
> We are thinking Paris or Rome. Living in NY/NYC, DH finds it hard to travel many places because he gets bored quickly. We were briefly considering Russia (we both come from there several generations back) but maybe not so great right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I hope it does!!! I've told him he should never ever even bring the idea up unless he is willing to buy one within a few days of mentioning it.
> 
> Quick pics:
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949512[/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949521[/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949523[/ATTACH]


Wow, both are gorgeous!  The blue is such a vibrant color and amazing with the contrast stitching. Love the earrings!!! I know what you mean about H and VCA. I'm thinking of my next jewelry purchase and looking at one or the other .


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> The H SO was a chèvre B25 Blue Hydra/Rose Jaipur BGHW. My first SO after (yikes) 20 years of H!
> 
> The VCA was a pair of their Vintage Alhambra pave earrings in pink gold. I can't believe they don't offer this regularly in pg. I have to say, if Hermes is like drugs, VCA diamonds are like crack! They are ridiculous, I can't stop staring, so white and sparkly. I can almost see why they're so expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sheikha!!! How are you? Pics below!
> 
> 
> 
> We are thinking Paris or Rome. Living in NY/NYC, DH finds it hard to travel many places because he gets bored quickly. We were briefly considering Russia (we both come from there several generations back) but maybe not so great right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I hope it does!!! I've told him he should never ever even bring the idea up unless he is willing to buy one within a few days of mentioning it.
> 
> Quick pics:
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949512[/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949521[/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949523[/ATTACH]


WOW!!! These are to die for! The rose jaipur contrast stitching on the blue hydra is just pure genius. The chèvre leather looks so scrumptious. What great every day earrings, too. I can't believe VCA doesnt have them widely available in this combo, it's stunning. 

Hard to go wrong with either of these locations! It would be great to spend time in one place and soak up everything it has to offer. DBF and I just finished planning our trip to Italy (Florence, Sorrento, Capri) so if you consider that I'm happy to compare notes. 



Cordeliere said:


> yes Porte de Clignancourt


I haven't been to Porte de Clignancourt in ages! I've only been there the one time, and I don't remember much about the actual shopping. Funnily enough, the only clear memory I have of it is having the best hamburger of my entire life in one of the little brasseries there.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> The H SO was a chèvre B25 Blue Hydra/Rose Jaipur BGHW. My first SO after (yikes) 20 years of H!
> 
> The VCA was a pair of their Vintage Alhambra pave earrings in pink gold. I can't believe they don't offer this regularly in pg. I have to say, if Hermes is like drugs, VCA diamonds are like crack! They are ridiculous, I can't stop staring, so white and sparkly. I can almost see why they're so expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sheikha!!! How are you? Pics below!
> 
> 
> 
> We are thinking Paris or Rome. Living in NY/NYC, DH finds it hard to travel many places because he gets bored quickly. We were briefly considering Russia (we both come from there several generations back) but maybe not so great right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I hope it does!!! I've told him he should never ever even bring the idea up unless he is willing to buy one within a few days of mentioning it.
> 
> Quick pics:
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949512[/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949521[/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949523[/ATTACH]



These are both so beautiful BBC. I have been anxiously awaiting your reveal of the PG pave since you mentioned it in the VCA thread. They are really stunning!


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> The H SO was a chèvre B25 Blue Hydra/Rose Jaipur BGHW. My first SO after (yikes) 20 years of H!
> 
> The VCA was a pair of their Vintage Alhambra pave earrings in pink gold. I can't believe they don't offer this regularly in pg. I have to say, if Hermes is like drugs, VCA diamonds are like crack! They are ridiculous, I can't stop staring, so white and sparkly. I can almost see why they're so expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sheikha!!! How are you? Pics below!
> 
> 
> 
> We are thinking Paris or Rome. Living in NY/NYC, DH finds it hard to travel many places because he gets bored quickly. We were briefly considering Russia (we both come from there several generations back) but maybe not so great right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I hope it does!!! I've told him he should never ever even bring the idea up unless he is willing to buy one within a few days of mentioning it.
> 
> Quick pics:
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949512[/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949521[/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949523[/ATTACH]



Congratulations on both, each are magnificent and unique in their own way. And perfect, you can wear the earrings and the bag together = fabulous


----------



## gracekelly

@BBC. Major congrats on your new acquisitions!   Just beautiful and so unique!


----------



## Katel

BBC said:


> The H SO was a chèvre B25 Blue Hydra/Rose Jaipur BGHW. My first SO after (yikes) 20 years of H!
> 
> The VCA was a pair of their Vintage Alhambra pave earrings in pink gold. I can't believe they don't offer this regularly in pg. I have to say, if Hermes is like drugs, VCA diamonds are like crack! They are ridiculous, I can't stop staring, so white and sparkly. I can almost see why they're so expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sheikha!!! How are you? Pics below!
> 
> 
> 
> We are thinking Paris or Rome. Living in NY/NYC, DH finds it hard to travel many places because he gets bored quickly. We were briefly considering Russia (we both come from there several generations back) but maybe not so great right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I hope it does!!! I've told him he should never ever even bring the idea up unless he is willing to buy one within a few days of mentioning it.
> 
> Quick pics:
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949512[/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949521[/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949523[/ATTACH]



I am not much of a blue girl but this is magnificent, BBC!  The bicolor combo with the chèvre and brushed gold is just spectacular (and I would not kick those earrings out of bed either!) Many congrats!


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> [ATTACH=full]3949512[/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949521[/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949523[/ATTACH]




What was the experience of deciding on a SO like?   Did you know what you wanted?


----------



## JolieS

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow, I am drooling over some of these pictures!! Thanks so much for sharing. I'll only be in Paris for the day, so I will have to pick one shop and try my chances there. When you say flea market, is this is one in Porte de Clignancourt? I've read mixed things about Catherine B online, especially multiple people being creeped out by her husband, but those that were lucky to go to the shop when Catherine was there had wonderful things to say.



Porte de Clignancourt is a true flea market - they sell used goods, end of job lots, etc. The one that is a permanent antiques market is Marché de St-Ouen. IMO, if you only have one day, best to stay in Paris proper.

The thing about buying Chanel RTW second-hand is to be sure that you’re getting an authentic garment. So many Parisiennes had wonderful dressmakers who could whip up excellent Chanel copies. When these hit the secondary market, you really need to be good to tell the difference. That is why a merchant like Catherine B is credible. I’ve been to her several times with a friend who consigns, and I’ve sold 2 H bags to her for which she gave me a fair price. I’ve never bought from her, or met her husband. She has 2 little shops side-by-side. The one on the left is open by appointment, and is where she sells Chanel RTW.

Across the street from Catherine B is Amin Kader who sells couture and RTW of his own design, as well as custom handbags. Worth looking in the window for a minute if you’re in the neighbourhood. I love his designs - colours, fabrics are all beautiful, feminine and modern.

Didier Ludot sells second hand and vintage couture clothing only - no RTW. His collection is amazing (he loans to museums, and has dressed stars for the Oscars). He also has a shop across from the main one in the Palais Royal called La Petite Robe Noir, where he sells only black dresses that he has had copied from favourite couture dresses. In the Palais Royal you can also find the Delvaux Paris flagship store as well as the fabulous Delage shoe shop.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## EmileH

Le Petit Robe Noir has been closed for several years. So sad, it was an amazing store.

I know that Catherine b has a following but I had a very bad experience with her husband. He was rude and quoted me one price then a higher price a few minutes later when he noticed my birkin.


----------



## cafecreme15

JolieS said:


> Porte de Clignancourt is a true flea market - they sell used goods, end of job lots, etc. The one that is a permanent antiques market is Marché de St-Ouen. IMO, if you only have one day, best to stay in Paris proper.
> 
> The thing about buying Chanel RTW second-hand is to be sure that you’re getting an authentic garment. So many Parisiennes had wonderful dressmakers who could whip up excellent Chanel copies. When these hit the secondary market, you really need to be good to tell the difference. That is why a merchant like Catherine B is credible. I’ve been to her several times with a friend who consigns, and I’ve sold 2 H bags to her for which she gave me a fair price. I’ve never bought from her, or met her husband. She has 2 little shops side-by-side. The one on the left is open by appointment, and is where she sells Chanel RTW.
> 
> Across the street from Catherine B is Amin Kader who sells couture and RTW of his own design, as well as custom handbags. Worth looking in the window for a minute if you’re in the neighbourhood. I love his designs - colours, fabrics are all beautiful, feminine and modern.
> 
> Didier Ludot sells second hand and vintage couture clothing only - no RTW. His collection is amazing (he loans to museums, and has dressed stars for the Oscars). He also has a shop across from the main one in the Palais Royal called La Petite Robe Noir, where he sells only black dresses that he has had copied from favourite couture dresses. In the Palais Royal you can also find the Delvaux Paris flagship store as well as the fabulous Delage shoe shop.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Le Petit Robe Noir has been closed for several years. So sad, it was an amazing store.
> 
> I know that Catherine b has a following but I had a very bad experience with her husband. He was rude and quoted me one price then a higher price a few minutes later when he noticed my birkin.



Catherine b is certainly the tale of two shops. Because the RTW shop is appointment only, did you feel pressured to buy something? I’m going to have to another trip to Paris specifically centered around vintage shops!


----------



## EmileH

I actually looked at a kelly, not rtw. I didn’t trust him because he quoted me the two different prices (several thousand difference) and the bag hardware was gold but the hermes stamp was silver and he had no explanation. Nor would he show me the date  etc code. He didn’t want to be bothered. I bought a vintage Kelly at a different shop that trip and had a much more pleasant experience.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I actually looked at a kelly, not rtw. I didn’t trust him because he quoted me the two different prices (several thousand difference) and the bag hardware was gold but the hermes stamp was silver and he had no explanation. Nor would he show me the date  etc code. He didn’t want to be bothered. I bought a vintage Kelly at a different shop that trip and had a much more pleasant experience.



That’s concerning on multiple fronts. I’m glad you found a vintage Kelly under different circumstances. Did you ever do a reveal of it here? Would love to see it!


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Ooh, I am loving this Paris shopping tour!!! Thank you so much Cordy, Moma and PT!!! As of right now we are not sure where we are going this summer, but Paris is still in the mix so I am taking notes.
> 
> Cafe those water colors came out fabulous! Can't wait to see a photo of them on display.
> 
> Pirula I love your new scarf! How sweet of your DH. [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> 
> Mine has been away in CA this weekend learning a new dental technique. He goes away for a few days every year to learn whatever the latest procedure is as that's what really keeps him going - and I am always a mess when he's gone.
> 
> This time I had the genius idea to keep myself very busy - a fun day in the city with a friendwound up being twelve hours!!!), meeting another next day for lunch, and then DS1s best friend ONLY wanted him to go to BroadwayCon with her yesterday, so back to the city for the third day in a row at (ugh) the Javits Center. And I don't sleep well at all when he's gone. So I am exhausted.
> 
> On the plus side! BOTH of my SOs (H/VCA) arrived this week so I was able to pick them up. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]I need to add that DH is a bag whisperer and am considering a fee schedule for shaking his hand or something for bag luck. Every. Single. Time. He mentions a bag it magically appears. We are now three for three when he started asking about my waiting for my 25s last year. He randomly brought up getting another literally the night before I got the call that my SO arrived. He hasn't seen it yet!


Can you channel DH's magic touch into Jack's auditions? Just thinking.....
Don't want it to dilute the power he has with H, however!!


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> That’s concerning on multiple fronts. I’m glad you found a vintage Kelly under different circumstances. Did you ever do a reveal of it here? Would love to see it!



It was 2015 so a few years back. It was in great shape but I sent it to the spa and it came back looking even better.


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was 2015 so a few years back. It was in great shape but I sent it to the spa and it came back looking even better.
> 
> View attachment 3950169



What year is it and what color is it?


----------



## EmileH

It’s 1992 black 32 sellier.


----------



## Genie27

Hi ladies! Just caught up briefly but have run out of time to respond to any posts. 

Except for @BBC Wow!!!!!!!!   Gorgeous. Can’t wait to see mod shots!

I’ve been sick, traveling and busy on a big project simultaneously....so no shopping or fun outfits. 

I have made an effort to wear belts more frequently so here is my Kelly belt in use for a brunch date yesterday. And my new daily boots - the Prada nylon/leather lug soles are *perfect* after I got the correct size....
I still need to figure out neck accessories when wearing belts. Any tips?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> Wow, both are gorgeous!  The blue is such a vibrant color and amazing with the contrast stitching. Love the earrings!!! I know what you mean about H and VCA. I'm thinking of my next jewelry purchase and looking at one or the other .



Thank you!! Oooh! Which exactly are you thinking of?


cafecreme15 said:


> WOW!!! These are to die for! The rose jaipur contrast stitching on the blue hydra is just pure genius. The chèvre leather looks so scrumptious. What great every day earrings, too. I can't believe VCA doesnt have them widely available in this combo, it's stunning.
> 
> Hard to go wrong with either of these locations! It would be great to spend time in one place and soak up everything it has to offer. DBF and I just finished planning our trip to Italy (Florence, Sorrento, Capri) so if you consider that I'm happy to compare notes.



Thank you cafe! Yes it surprises me about the earrings but I do have a feeling that they will be regularly offered soon. For whatever reason I think they look better in pg over yg.

Will let you know when we decide where we are going. Seems like we just got back from our last trip!



nicole0612 said:


> These are both so beautiful BBC. I have been anxiously awaiting your reveal of the PG pave since you mentioned it in the VCA thread. They are really stunning!



Thanks so much, Nicole! 



papertiger said:


> Congratulations on both, each are magnificent and unique in their own way. And perfect, you can wear the earrings and the bag together = fabulous



Aw thank you PT! It’s so nice to have things I know I will enjoy. 



gracekelly said:


> @BBC. Major congrats on your new acquisitions!   Just beautiful and so unique!



Thanks so much gracekelly!!!



Katel said:


> I am not much of a blue girl but this is magnificent, BBC!  The bicolor combo with the chèvre and brushed gold is just spectacular (and I would not kick those earrings out of bed either!) Many congrats!



Thank you Katel! This is actually my first blue bag. 



Cordeliere said:


> What was the experience of deciding on a SO like?   Did you know what you wanted?



Cordy - I will answer that next! [emoji8]



momasaurus said:


> Can you channel DH's magic touch into Jack's auditions? Just thinking.....
> Don't want it to dilute the power he has with H, however!!



Moma you are so sweet. Ha I wish it was that easy, but lately it seems like there are opportunities happening for him - we just have to be open and recognize them.


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Thank you!! Oooh! Which exactly are you thinking of?
> 
> 
> Thank you cafe! Yes it surprises me about the earrings but I do have a feeling that they will be regularly offered soon. For whatever reason I think they look better in pg over yg.
> 
> Will let you know when we decide where we are going. Seems like we just got back from our last trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, Nicole!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw thank you PT! It’s so nice to have things I know I will enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much gracekelly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Katel! This is actually my first blue bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Cordy - I will answer that next! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Moma you are so sweet. Ha I wish it was that easy, but lately it seems like there are opportunities happening for him - we just have to be open and recognize them.


Right. Plus I gather he will always be going in and out of the right age for whatever roles and opportunities arise. Doesn't hurt to have some family magic!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was 2015 so a few years back. It was in great shape but I sent it to the spa and it came back looking even better.
> 
> View attachment 3950169


It's a beauty, PbP!


Genie27 said:


> Hi ladies! Just caught up briefly but have run out of time to respond to any posts.
> 
> Except for @BBC Wow!!!!!!!!   Gorgeous. Can’t wait to see mod shots!
> 
> I’ve been sick, traveling and busy on a big project simultaneously....so no shopping or fun outfits.
> 
> I have made an effort to wear belts more frequently so here is my Kelly belt in use for a brunch date yesterday. And my new daily boots - the Prada nylon/leather lug soles are *perfect* after I got the correct size....
> I still need to figure out neck accessories when wearing belts. Any tips?
> 
> View attachment 3950427


Hope you're feeling better. Nice outfit and you look great for being under the weather. I think the necklace depends on the belt and vice versus. I would choose one as statement piece and keep the other one small. The boots look great too. Is it lined?


BBC said:


> Thank you!! Oooh! Which exactly are you thinking of?


I love pave Frivole between the finger ring ever since I tried it on last fall. But I wonder how often I would wear it because of the bling. Another option and slightly cheaper is H pave CDC which I think I would wear more often but unsure how I feel about it constantly clicking on the desk and the unavoidable scratches.


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was 2015 so a few years back. It was in great shape but I sent it to the spa and it came back looking even better.
> 
> View attachment 3950169



Dear PbP, hope you are well. I finally see a pic of your beautiful BBK, gorgeous [emoji7] I really like these vintage Kelly bags that age so well and I hope I can find a beauty like this some day. The ones I’ve seen in Paris didn’t sing to me, but I only visited one store.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was 2015 so a few years back. It was in great shape but I sent it to the spa and it came back looking even better.
> 
> View attachment 3950169


One day...


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies. She was a very lucky find.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> The boots look great too. Is it lined?


They are lined with leather, so they are wind proof. I find that fur or shearling lining is too warm for me for daily use. I have a pair of larger boots that I can wear with thick socks on very cold days.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was 2015 so a few years back. It was in great shape but I sent it to the spa and it came back looking even better.
> 
> View attachment 3950169


Oh how very beautiful!


----------



## Genie27

Hi ladies,
Can I get some please feedback on these jackets? I cross posted in the C RTW thread, but not all of you read that one, I think.

Did any of them fit TTS or run big/small that you can recall?
I'm trying to narrow down to one, and while I  the ecru, it may too small for me. My second choice is the magenta but it may duplicate what I have. I'm having a really difficult time picking my next one/

I'm also not sure which one will get the most use in my wardrobe, without being redundant. The Red Shanghai may be too long, and not my colour as much as the magenta. Was the Salzburg really flared on the back and need sizing down? Is the Paris Dallas too dated? How does this classic shape work on those of us who are gifted on the top half?







These are what I have currently - for spring/fall and summer. I love all of them for different seasons:






But I'm stuck now - not sure what direction to go. My dresses and cardigan are in regular rotation as well, so I'm quite happy with my selections. I'm inching towards more current items but they are pretty expensive and it's been difficult to pick one item to get over another expensive item, so I've held off, if that makes any sense....


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can I get some please feedback on these jackets? I cross posted in the C RTW thread, but not all of you read that one, I think.
> 
> Did any of them fit TTS or run big/small that you can recall?
> I'm trying to narrow down to one, and while I  the ecru, it may too small for me. My second choice is the magenta but it may duplicate what I have. I'm having a really difficult time picking my next one/
> 
> I'm also not sure which one will get the most use in my wardrobe, without being redundant. The Red Shanghai may be too long, and not my colour as much as the magenta. Was the Salzburg really flared on the back and need sizing down? Is the Paris Dallas too dated? How does this classic shape work on those of us who are gifted on the top half?
> View attachment 3951862
> View attachment 3951863
> View attachment 3951864
> View attachment 3951865
> View attachment 3951866
> 
> 
> These are what I have currently - for spring/fall and summer. I love all of them for different seasons:
> 
> View attachment 3951859
> View attachment 3951860
> View attachment 3951861
> 
> 
> But I'm stuck now - not sure what direction to go. My dresses and cardigan are in regular rotation as well, so I'm quite happy with my selections. I'm inching towards more current items but they are pretty expensive and it's been difficult to pick one item to get over another expensive item, so I've held off, if that makes any sense....


These are lovely jackets, Genie. Based on your collection, I suggest getting a neutral jacket either the black or cream. Between these I like the cream a bit more but I'm always hesitant in wearing cream or white jackets because of the extra care needed to prevent dirt and stains. With preloved, you really have to note the measurements listed for the jackets and not rely on the actual size because many if not all Chanel jackets would have been altered.


----------



## Cordeliere

No help on sizing.  I like the cream best and the magenta second best,  but I do second Moirai's concern about dirt and stains on the cream.  The shade of the red one seems harsh to me.  I think the high pockets on the black one would look weird on some one who is gifted on top...pedestals for the girls.


----------



## Moirai

@Genie27 can you try them on or return?


----------



## Genie27

I’m trying to see if that is feasible. With duties and taxes I take quite a hit on returns. 

I’m leaning ecru as well, but it’s about 2 sizes too small. If it’s a snug cut, it won’t be enough room for alterations. A boxier cut would be less risky


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I’m trying to see if that is feasible. With duties and taxes I take quite a hit on returns.
> 
> I’m leaning ecru as well, but it’s about 2 sizes too small. If it’s a snug cut, it won’t be enough room for alterations. A boxier cut would be less risky


The 2 size difference seems too risky to me especially with having to alter up rather than down and paying duties. I guess it depends on how much you want it.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can I get some please feedback on these jackets? I cross posted in the C RTW thread, but not all of you read that one, I think.
> 
> Did any of them fit TTS or run big/small that you can recall?
> I'm trying to narrow down to one, and while I  the ecru, it may too small for me. My second choice is the magenta but it may duplicate what I have. I'm having a really difficult time picking my next one/
> 
> I'm also not sure which one will get the most use in my wardrobe, without being redundant. The Red Shanghai may be too long, and not my colour as much as the magenta. Was the Salzburg really flared on the back and need sizing down? Is the Paris Dallas too dated? How does this classic shape work on those of us who are gifted on the top half?
> View attachment 3951862
> View attachment 3951863
> View attachment 3951864
> View attachment 3951865
> View attachment 3951866
> 
> 
> These are what I have currently - for spring/fall and summer. I love all of them for different seasons:
> 
> View attachment 3951859
> View attachment 3951860
> View attachment 3951861
> 
> 
> But I'm stuck now - not sure what direction to go. My dresses and cardigan are in regular rotation as well, so I'm quite happy with my selections. I'm inching towards more current items but they are pretty expensive and it's been difficult to pick one item to get over another expensive item, so I've held off, if that makes any sense....


The ecru will be too small. A friend bought the black Paris Dallas. It runs big and she did not like the dropped shoulder and changed it. There is a ribbon down the front and that has to moved. I would pass on it.   There were a ton of them on eBay and inexpensive so it must have been a problematic jacket.

To answer the question about buttoning a jacket up. I like them to fit so I can even though I rarely do.  At this price point it should fit properly IMO.  However,  my observation is that actresses and bloggers wear them as small as possible and never button them up. For them it is purely fashion and zero practicality. Plus they are often given these pieces  5 min prior to a fashion show or picture. What you see is not a real world view.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BBC, I don’t normally like blue but yours with the stitching... wow, I wouldn’t say no to it. Congratulations!
I had a laser peeling done and walk around the house with a scarlet face. The only member of the family who didn’t comment or make joke was our dog. 
One day with a red face - and you find out who your real friend is...


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> BBC, I don’t normally like blue but yours with the stitching... wow, I wouldn’t say no to it. Congratulations!
> I had a laser peeling done and walk around the house with a scarlet face. The only member of the family who didn’t comment or make joke was our dog.
> One day with a red face - and you find out who your real friend is...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] man I know what that’s like! I have my special oversized dermatologist sunglasses that are reserved exclusively for when the derm will be poking and zapping my face. I wear them to and from the office and in the car, and then I hide out at home until I look like a normal human. The things we do for beauty!


----------



## Genie27

The ecru is non-returnable, the cut runs small and after a lot of deep thought, I would probably get coffee or ink on it on the first wear. More for my fabulous imaginary life and one social event of the year. It does come in black, so I may put that on my wish list. In my correct size.
Edit: It is also now sold, and I don't feel like I missed out on it due to the size issue.

Maybe the white 3-button cardi would have a better CPW?

I flipped through my SB and there is room to replace/add some more casual skirts and dresses. So I could do that for now....

And keep my eyes open for very specific jackets in my desired size and style/colour, when they show up.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cafecreme15 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] man I know what that’s like! I have my special oversized dermatologist sunglasses that are reserved exclusively for when the derm will be poking and zapping my face. I wear them to and from the office and in the car, and then I hide out at home until I look like a normal human. The things we do for beauty!



Oh yes. And you know what - my husband used to tease me when I had to wear glasses, then when I had to wear special goggles after my eye surgery. Now I don’t wear glasses and he finally has to. I tried to tease him - it’s no fun! Why was he even enjoying it? May be because men remain school boys forever.


----------



## nicole0612

Would anyone like to weigh in on a new handbag?
My ideal bag is a smallish (~8-11 width x ~7-8 height ~3.5-4.5 deep) and a cross body with an open top. My most used bags are LV empreinte Montaigne BB and Birkin 25 (they are exactly the same size), while I use others only for shorter trips out the house due to being too big/too small/not able to stuff things in and out without unclasping the flap.
I tried the Halzan, but I realized that it’s just not for me. The bolide isn’t an option with the zipped top.
After downsizing my bags, I currently have a B25, 30, 35, Kelly 32, Halzan, Kelly pochette, Chanel CF medium, 2 jumbos, rectangular mini, 225 Reissue, Boy, LV empreinte Montaigne BB. Of these I only use the B25 and LV regularly, the 225, B30 and Kelly pochette occasionally, the rest never. For the 225 and Kelly pochette, I always leave the latch undone for ease of access, so an open top (or large outer pocket?) is really ideal. Otherwise a cross body bag where I can leave the latch undone on the flap. Bottom feet are also a huge plus.

These are some options I was considering:
1. Small Lady Dior/My Lady Dior. I don’t own any Dior, I am mostly interested because I have heard the quality is second only to Hermes. Any Dior owners here?
2. One of the Chanel flaps with handles and cross body (so many options, but maybe less classic?)
3. Dolce and Gabbana Lucia with flap/handle/cross body strap, no idea about the quality/longevity of this brand. I love their RTW. Can anyone speak to their bags? The price point is good ~$2500.

I would love other options that I can check out also!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Would anyone like to weigh in on a new handbag?
> My ideal bag is a smallish (~8-11 width x ~7-8 height ~3.5-4.5 deep) and a cross body with an open top. My most used bags are LV empreinte Montaigne BB and Birkin 25 (they are exactly the same size), while I use others only for shorter trips out the house due to being too big/too small/not able to stuff things in and out without unclasping the flap.
> I tried the Halzan, but I realized that it’s just not for me. The bolide isn’t an option with the zipped top.
> After downsizing my bags, I currently have a B25, 30, 35, Kelly 32, Halzan, Kelly pochette, Chanel CF medium, 2 jumbos, rectangular mini, 225 Reissue, Boy, LV empreinte Montaigne BB. Of these I only use the B25 and LV regularly, the 225, B30 and Kelly pochette occasionally, the rest never. For the 225 and Kelly pochette, I always leave the latch undone for ease of access, so an open top (or large outer pocket?) is really ideal. Otherwise a cross body bag where I can leave the latch undone on the flap. Bottom feet are also a huge plus.
> 
> These are some options I was considering:
> 1. Small Lady Dior/My Lady Dior. I don’t own any Dior, I am mostly interested because I have heard the quality is second only to Hermes. Any Dior owners here?
> 2. One of the Chanel flaps with handles and cross body (so many options, but maybe less classic?)
> 3. Dolce and Gabbana Lucia with flap/handle/cross body strap, no idea about the quality/longevity of this brand. I love their RTW. Can anyone speak to their bags? The price point is good ~$2500.
> 
> I would love other options that I can check out also!


I am so sorry, but I am no help at all!  I am not even familiar with some of the bags you are mentioning.  I understand what you are looking for, but I think that a trip to some luxury boutiques and/or dept stores is required so you can test drive them.  I would suggest that you look at Tod's as well.  They make quality bags and do have some cross body styles.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> Would anyone like to weigh in on a new handbag?
> My ideal bag is a smallish (~8-11 width x ~7-8 height ~3.5-4.5 deep) and a cross body with an open top. My most used bags are LV empreinte Montaigne BB and Birkin 25 (they are exactly the same size), while I use others only for shorter trips out the house due to being too big/too small/not able to stuff things in and out without unclasping the flap.
> I tried the Halzan, but I realized that it’s just not for me. The bolide isn’t an option with the zipped top.
> After downsizing my bags, I currently have a B25, 30, 35, Kelly 32, Halzan, Kelly pochette, Chanel CF medium, 2 jumbos, rectangular mini, 225 Reissue, Boy, LV empreinte Montaigne BB. Of these I only use the B25 and LV regularly, the 225, B30 and Kelly pochette occasionally, the rest never. For the 225 and Kelly pochette, I always leave the latch undone for ease of access, so an open top (or large outer pocket?) is really ideal. Otherwise a cross body bag where I can leave the latch undone on the flap. Bottom feet are also a huge plus.
> 
> These are some options I was considering:
> 1. Small Lady Dior/My Lady Dior. I don’t own any Dior, I am mostly interested because I have heard the quality is second only to Hermes. Any Dior owners here?
> 2. One of the Chanel flaps with handles and cross body (so many options, but maybe less classic?)
> 3. Dolce and Gabbana Lucia with flap/handle/cross body strap, no idea about the quality/longevity of this brand. I love their RTW. Can anyone speak to their bags? The price point is good ~$2500.
> 
> I would love other options that I can check out also!


Hm.  I have no experience with Dior or D&G bags, so I can't speak to those.  As for Chanel, if you're looking at bags with flaps I think that defeats the purpose of easy access.  I think the size and crossbody aspects will be relatively easy to find, it's the access issue that may cause problems.  I will mull.  I'm curious, what is it about the Halzan that doesn't work for you exactly?  I find that bag to be relatively easy access and it certainly fits the top handle and crossbody requirements; you can even wear it as a shoulder bag, which is my favorite way to wear it.

The LV Montaigne seems perfect for your requirements, I'm not surprised you get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> I am so sorry, but I am no help at all!  I am not even familiar with some of the bags you are mentioning.  I understand what you are looking for, but I think that a trip to some luxury boutiques and/or dept stores is required so you can test drive them.  I would suggest that you look at Tod's as well.  They make quality bags and do have some cross body styles.



Thanks GK. The trouble is that we do not have any boutiques in Seattle other than Hermes and Gucci, the closest Dior and Chanel boutiques are in California or Canada. We do have brands that Nordstrom and Neiman Marcus carry, including small Chanel in-store boutiques, but for the Dior I would do a phone order. 
I will check out Tod’s, I have heard these are very well made but didn’t look into their bag styles yet, thanks for the new idea.


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> Hm.  I have no experience with Dior or D&G bags, so I can't speak to those.  As for Chanel, if you're looking at bags with flaps I think that defeats the purpose of easy access.  I think the size and crossbody aspects will be relatively easy to find, it's the access issue that may cause problems.  I will mull.  I'm curious, what is it about the Halzan that doesn't work for you exactly?  I find that bag to be relatively easy access and it certainly fits the top handle and crossbody requirements; you can even wear it as a shoulder bag, which is my favorite way to wear it.
> 
> The LV Montaigne seems perfect for your requirements, I'm not surprised you get a lot of use out of it.



Thank you K 
There are some chanel options that fit the open top requirement, handles and cross body (like mini totes almost), but the cross body flaps with handles are just so much cuter. Please do let me know if you see anything cute. Maybe I should stick to my criteria of an open top, but there are not many options, so I am hoping it will still be used a lot even if it has a flap if I can leave the flap unlocked. I really like the Carry Chic Flap (leather lined, a plus) and there are still some around. I also like the Carry Around Flap (fabric lined) but the last time I checked that sold out other than in Europe. Of course there are new seasonal flaps for 18p that look very similar.
The Halzan is convenient enough, but it just isn’t feminine enough for my style to really feel like “me”. I just never fell in love.
The LV is honestly perfect for a workhorse bag, it is black and completely indestructible. I shut the strap in my car door and rub the corners on doorways almost every day and it is still in perfect condition after 2 years, but I need a daily bag in colors to match when I wear brown, cream, pink etc so that’s why I need a new option for a second daily workhorse bag.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Nicole, I did a similar search recently. Ended up buying GG Marmont Small matelassé tote in nude. Open top, long strap, big enough and yet looks quite small. It was hard to find but did. The medium size is more popular in online stores but I wanted a smaller tote.
I am a big fan of Dior. Or rather was before Chiuri. But honestly I only buy their  limited editions. A small Lady Dior mini or micro are for evenings only, too small. The medium one is a good size but it’s quite stiff at the opening to me. I’m using a lot a large Lady. There is also a soft Lady but I don’t like how it’s not keeping the shape.

And here is another open top to consider:
I don’t know what’s going on and why my photos are not attaching.  Another try
View attachment 3954506
View attachment 3954507

Anyway, it’s Gucci Nymphaea leather top handle


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Finally


----------



## Meta

@nicole0612 if you're looking for similar craftmanship to Hermes, do check out Moynat. Their creative designer is an ex-Hermes employee who created the Kelly Pochette. 

Here's the Ballerine that's similar to the Gucci Nymphaea that @Sheikha Latifa shared above. Barney's carries the brand. Alternatively they also have a store in NY where I believe you can do phone orders. 


The Gabrielle is also quite ladylike, but with a flap that closes with a twist lock. 


Happy bag shopping!


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3954538





weN84 said:


> @nicole0612 if you're looking for similar craftmanship to Hermes, do check out Moynat. Their creative designer is an ex-Hermes employee who created the Kelly Pochette.
> 
> Here's the Ballerine that's similar to the Gucci Nymphaea that @Sheikha Latifa shared above. Barney's carries the brand. Alternatively they also have a store in NY where I believe you can do phone orders.
> View attachment 3954675
> 
> The Gabrielle is also quite ladylike, but with a flap that closes with a twist lock.
> View attachment 3954677
> 
> Happy bag shopping!



Thank you!!!
I love the wisdom of this group.
The moynat and the Gucci small marmont tote are both perfect.
The nymphaea is also a nice shape, but I’m conflicted on the handles, the marmont tote is more understated.
Thank you also Sheikha for the info about the Lady Dior. I was considering the “small” size with the badge handle (My Lady Dior) because the mini definitely seems too small and I had heard feedback about the zipper top on the medium not being very easy to access. Have you seen this size? Also curious if you have seen the small diorissimo handle cross body bag? (You are our resident Dior expert). I like that it has a contrast interior, but is it too floppy?
The moynat is incredible. Of course no Barney’s here either, but I am in love with their clutches just discovered when I looked at the website. Not in need of any more clutches, but the Gabrielle clutch is a dead ringer for the Kelly pochette (same designer as you said 
Also loving the Madeline clutch, so unique.


----------



## cafecreme15

I'm in love with the Moynat Ballerine in that color pink...just gorgeous! Let us know what you end up getting Nicole! I don't have the medium Lady Dior (yet) but have visited it in person many times when I deciding between that or my Evelyne. The top is rather stiff and hard to access, but compared to the other bags you are considering it seems the small LD might be too small for what you need.


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> These are some options I was considering:
> 1. Small Lady Dior/My Lady Dior. I don’t own any Dior, I am mostly interested because I have heard the quality is second only to Hermes. Any Dior owners here?
> 2. One of the Chanel flaps with handles and cross body (so many options, but maybe less classic?)
> 3. Dolce and Gabbana Lucia with flap/handle/cross body strap, no idea about the quality/longevity of this brand. I love their RTW. Can anyone speak to their bags? The price point is good ~$2500.
> 
> I would love other options that I can check out also!



I have been on and off about getting a Diorissimo for years.   What has kept me from going forward is that I don't like how the handle feels in my hand.  I think the handles on the Dior bags you mention have the same handle.   You might want to give them a feel.  

I am currently intrigued by the Prada Bibliotheque.   I don't like the feel of Saffiano leather.  The SA told me that when they first came out, they were offered in smooth city calf leather but those bags totally sold out everywhere.   I am think about keeping my eye out for one in city calf on the resale market.  The medium is 11x8.5x6.   Most of them have a stripe on the end which I am not so fond of.


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 3954540
> 
> Finally


I am a total sucker for the Gucci bamboo handles!  I have loved the look for a million years.  This one is quite pretty.


----------



## cafecreme15

My chic walking sneaker chronicles should be coming to a happy conclusion tomorrow! I will keep everyone updated


----------



## Cordeliere

weN84 said:


> @nicole0612 if you're looking for similar craftmanship to Hermes, do check out Moynat. Their creative designer is an ex-Hermes employee who created the Kelly Pochette.
> 
> Here's the Ballerine that's similar to the Gucci Nymphaea that @Sheikha Latifa shared above. Barney's carries the brand. Alternatively they also have a store in NY where I believe you can do phone orders.
> View attachment 3954675
> 
> The Gabrielle is also quite ladylike, but with a flap that closes with a twist lock.
> View attachment 3954677
> 
> Happy bag shopping!



Very cute.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I actually thought about Diorissimo after posting the Guccis. The big one may be too big and heavy for you but the small is a wonderful size and light. I have one in pearly colour. Will place a mod shot if I find it.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I found my photo with my small Diorissimo 


And you may also check out a small Open Bar by Dior. It is light and can be worn cross body


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Oh and I just saw this bag at Prada. Took a photo for you. Light and can be worn crossbody. But I forgot to ask about the price 



They also come in black and light blue


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh and I just saw this bag at Prada. Took a photo for you. Light and can be worn crossbody. But I forgot to ask about the price
> View attachment 3955762
> View attachment 3955763
> 
> They also come in black and light blue


You look great!!!! 

@nicole0612 - I have no contribution as my bag game is lame. But the Diorrissimo Sheikha just posted looks like a good option for you. 

But on a side note - what do we think of Prada’s new busy Roman bordello look? I miss the mint green spareness. This look works better with all the gold-trimmed harvest gold and avocado velvet shoes they have been producing lately, I guess. 

Funny - I put on one of my Prada cashmere cardis last night and it struck me that while I love the simplicity of the cut, the buttons are *so* *ordinary*. Coco, you’ve ruined me for all others. 

Happy weekend, Chatsters!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Oh Genie, you are too kind. In fact, I am a tall skinny 20 y.o. blondie, but the swelling after my laser treatment wouldn’t let you see this.
About diorissimo - I remember all the talks about them planning to discontinue it. I haven’t checked. I bought mine at least 2 years ago mainly for the colour - it is such a lovely pearly shade


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I am a tall skinny 20 y.o.


Me too! 
.
.
.
.

But Only in my dreams


----------



## cafecreme15

Very successful shopping day! Finally found my ideal chic white leather walking sneaker within 5 minutes at Nordstrom - that’s what I call being efficient! They’re Cole Haan Grandpro sneakers, and they’re extremely lightweight which is so important for all the walking lll be doing. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also picked up a bonus goodie, the mini vara bag from Ferragamo. It’s a great price, and I knew the instant I put it on that it was coming home with me. I’ve needed a little black crossbody for FOREVER, and I’m so excited I found one that I love without having to spend an absurd $3,500 on the Chanel mini post new price increase.



I was also able to stop in at Hermès to visit my lovely SA. While I was there, she punched an extra hole in my belt so I can wear it with more high waisted pants. I also scoped out my next bag, a GP36, and was thankfully able to see examples of all 3 leathers it comes in - negonda, epsom and vache country. I think vache is a perfect middle ground between epsom and negonda - the lovely natural grain of the negonda but the structure of the epsom. The vache also comes in some of the colors I’m considering while the epsom doesn’t, which is great news.

Surprisingly my boutique had really good stock of the jelly rivage sandals, which I never cared all that much for in pictures but fell in love with when I saw them! I tried the black on in my size but unfortunately my pinky toe is a deformed hunchback and likes to ruin good shoes for me. I knew the second I slid them on that they had to be a no - just pressed too painfully on my poor pinkies. So I’m pretty upset about that, but the excitement from the sneakers and bag help make up for it [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> I have been on and off about getting a Diorissimo for years.   What has kept me from going forward is that I don't like how the handle feels in my hand.  I think the handles on the Dior bags you mention have the same handle.   You might want to give them a feel.
> 
> I am currently intrigued by the Prada Bibliotheque.   I don't like the feel of Saffiano leather.  The SA told me that when they first came out, they were offered in smooth city calf leather but those bags totally sold out everywhere.   I am think about keeping my eye out for one in city calf on the resale market.  The medium is 11x8.5x6.   Most of them have a stripe on the end which I am not so fond of.
> 
> View attachment 3955342



Thank you. I also dislike saffiano, but had some deerskin Prada bags in the past that were nicer. 
I may have to just bite the bullet with the Dior because it will have to be a phone order (the nearest boutique is in Canada or California) and I am in Seattle. 
Let me know if you find one of the smooth calf Prada bags you are looking for, it’s charming that it is called a library bag.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm in love with the Moynat Ballerine in that color pink...just gorgeous! Let us know what you end up getting Nicole! I don't have the medium Lady Dior (yet) but have visited it in person many times when I deciding between that or my Evelyne. The top is rather stiff and hard to access, but compared to the other bags you are considering it seems the small LD might be too small for what you need.



Helpful advice CC, thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I found my photo with my small Diorissimo
> View attachment 3955682
> 
> And you may also check out a small Open Bar by Dior. It is light and can be worn cross body



Sheikha, thank you so much! This might be a perfect workhorse bag for me. You look very cute. Could you confirm the dimensions of the size for me? Is it about 10 inches long (~25cm?).


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh and I just saw this bag at Prada. Took a photo for you. Light and can be worn crossbody. But I forgot to ask about the price
> View attachment 3955762
> View attachment 3955763
> 
> They also come in black and light blue



Adorable!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Very successful shopping day! Finally found my ideal chic white leather walking sneaker within 5 minutes at Nordstrom - that’s what I call being efficient! They’re Cole Haan Grandpro sneakers, and they’re extremely lightweight which is so important for all the walking lll be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956288
> View attachment 3956289
> View attachment 3956292
> 
> Also picked up a bonus goodie, the mini vara bag from Ferragamo. It’s a great price, and I knew the instant I put it on that it was coming home with me. I’ve needed a little black crossbody for FOREVER, and I’m so excited I found one that I love without having to spend an absurd $3,500 on the Chanel mini post new price increase.
> View attachment 3956296
> View attachment 3956297
> 
> I was also able to stop in at Hermès to visit my lovely SA. While I was there, she punched an extra hole in my belt so I can wear it with more high waisted pants. I also scoped out my next bag, a GP36, and was thankfully able to see examples of all 3 leathers it comes in - negonda, epsom and vache country. I think vache is a perfect middle ground between epsom and negonda - the lovely natural grain of the negonda but the structure of the epsom. The vache also comes in some of the colors I’m considering while the epsom doesn’t, which is great news.
> 
> Surprisingly my boutique had really good stock of the jelly rivage sandals, which I never cared all that much for in pictures but fell in love with when I saw them! I tried the black on in my size but unfortunately my pinky toe is a deformed hunchback and likes to ruin good shoes for me. I knew the second I slid them on that they had to be a no - just pressed too painfully on my poor pinkies. So I’m pretty upset about that, but the excitement from the sneakers and bag help make up for it [emoji4]



Congrats on the very cute finds. You did great and finally got the perfect items on your wishlist


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Congrats on the very cute finds. You did great and finally got the perfect items on your wishlist


Thank you!! I am feeling very satisfied and grateful that I was able to find everything I needed in one shot today.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

nicole0612 said:


> Sheikha, thank you so much! This might be a perfect workhorse bag for me. You look very cute. Could you confirm the dimensions of the size for me? Is it about 10 inches long (~25cm?).



I took measurements for you (these are cm)







The shoulder strap is 1 m long and can be adjusted 
	

		
			
		

		
	





(And I don’t know why one photo saved twice)


----------



## Joannadyne

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I took measurements for you (these are cm)
> 
> View attachment 3956765
> 
> View attachment 3956782
> 
> View attachment 3956785
> 
> The shoulder strap is 1 m long and can be adjusted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956784
> 
> View attachment 3956786
> 
> (And I don’t know why one photo saved twice)



What a cute bag! That color is lovely.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Very successful shopping day! Finally found my ideal chic white leather walking sneaker within 5 minutes at Nordstrom - that’s what I call being efficient! They’re Cole Haan Grandpro sneakers, and they’re extremely lightweight which is so important for all the walking lll be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956288
> View attachment 3956289
> View attachment 3956292
> 
> Also picked up a bonus goodie, the mini vara bag from Ferragamo. It’s a great price, and I knew the instant I put it on that it was coming home with me. I’ve needed a little black crossbody for FOREVER, and I’m so excited I found one that I love without having to spend an absurd $3,500 on the Chanel mini post new price increase.
> View attachment 3956296
> View attachment 3956297
> 
> I was also able to stop in at Hermès to visit my lovely SA. While I was there, she punched an extra hole in my belt so I can wear it with more high waisted pants. I also scoped out my next bag, a GP36, and was thankfully able to see examples of all 3 leathers it comes in - negonda, epsom and vache country. I think vache is a perfect middle ground between epsom and negonda - the lovely natural grain of the negonda but the structure of the epsom. The vache also comes in some of the colors I’m considering while the epsom doesn’t, which is great news.
> 
> Surprisingly my boutique had really good stock of the jelly rivage sandals, which I never cared all that much for in pictures but fell in love with when I saw them! I tried the black on in my size but unfortunately my pinky toe is a deformed hunchback and likes to ruin good shoes for me. I knew the second I slid them on that they had to be a no - just pressed too painfully on my poor pinkies. So I’m pretty upset about that, but the excitement from the sneakers and bag help make up for it [emoji4]


Ferragamo looks perfect on you! Hooray that you found one you liked. Chanel mini price is crazy, didn’t realize it went up again. And cole haan are nice. Make sure you break them in before your trip.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I took measurements for you (these are cm)
> 
> View attachment 3956765
> 
> View attachment 3956782
> 
> View attachment 3956785
> 
> The shoulder strap is 1 m long and can be adjusted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956784
> 
> View attachment 3956786
> 
> (And I don’t know why one photo saved twice)


I love this bag Sheikha! It’s so cute and the color combination is beautiful. 



Moirai said:


> Ferragamo looks perfect on you! Hooray that you found one you liked. Chanel mini price is crazy, didn’t realize it went up again. And cole haan are nice. Make sure you break them in before your trip.



Thank you Moirai!! And isn’t it crazy? The Chanel mini is now more than an H Evelyne! At least at that price, H bags are handmade.

And thanks for reminding me to break them in, totally would have slipped my mind.


----------



## TankerToad

What a fun thread - just had time to scroll back to the new year forward posts 
Hello Friends!!


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> The H SO was a chèvre B25 Blue Hydra/Rose Jaipur BGHW. My first SO after (yikes) 20 years of H!
> 
> The VCA was a pair of their Vintage Alhambra pave earrings in pink gold. I can't believe they don't offer this regularly in pg. I have to say, if Hermes is like drugs, VCA diamonds are like crack! They are ridiculous, I can't stop staring, so white and sparkly. I can almost see why they're so expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sheikha!!! How are you? Pics below!
> 
> 
> 
> We are thinking Paris or Rome. Living in NY/NYC, DH finds it hard to travel many places because he gets bored quickly. We were briefly considering Russia (we both come from there several generations back) but maybe not so great right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I hope it does!!! I've told him he should never ever even bring the idea up unless he is willing to buy one within a few days of mentioning it.
> 
> Quick pics:
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949512[/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949521[/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH=full]3949523[/ATTACH]



And you know how I feel about these
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Cordeliere

TankerToad said:


> What a fun thread - just had time to scroll back to the new year forward posts
> Hello Friends!!



Welcome.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> I love this bag Sheikha! It’s so cute and the color combination is beautiful.



During its lifespan, the Diorissimo has been issued in a mind-boggling number of color combinations.  It is the black with the fushia pink interior that floats my boat.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/diorissimo-pictures-only.731416/

There is also a long thread in which people profess their love for this bag.  You can find it by doing a search in which you limit the search "to titles" including the word Diorissimo


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I found my photo with my small Diorissimo
> View attachment 3955682
> 
> And you may also check out a small Open Bar by Dior. It is light and can be worn cross body





Sheikha Latifa said:


> I took measurements for you (these are cm)
> 
> View attachment 3956765
> 
> View attachment 3956782
> 
> View attachment 3956785
> 
> The shoulder strap is 1 m long and can be adjusted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956784
> 
> View attachment 3956786
> 
> (And I don’t know why one photo saved twice)



Thank you Sheikha!
This is so helpful!
I will include some photos for others to weigh in if they like.
I have narrowed down my choice to the diorissimo, the open bar, or the diorever (worn with the flap open/back).
I want more of a handbag than a tote for the size and I am fairly petite.

The small/mini diorissimo (this size looks so cute on you!) is plenty roomy enough, especially with an open interior.
Here is a photo of more colors from the forum:
View attachment 3957504


I really love the clean lines of the open bar tote and am seriously thinking of this choice. Do you prefer the mini or small size for the open bar to use as a handbag? The small seems a bit too big?
View attachment 3957496

Is the yellow bag here the small size? 
View attachment 3957497

I was thinking he light aqua blue is the small and the dark aqua blue is the mini?
According to purseblog this is the mini bar bag.
View attachment 3957501


I know the diorever is a love it or hate it bag, but I love the slight edgy look and the Dior badge. I like how it looks when worn open and would fit my criteria of an open top bag that way. The medium size looks too big and boxy, so I’m not considering that one (no photos). 
View attachment 3957506

View attachment 3957507

View attachment 3957508

View attachment 3957509

View attachment 3957510



Sheikha, I’m so glad to have a Dior expert here!


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> During its lifespan, the Diorissimo has been issued in a mind-boggling number of color combinations.  It is the black with the fushia pink interior that floats my boat.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/diorissimo-pictures-only.731416/
> 
> There is also a long thread in which people profess their love for this bag.  You can find it by doing a search in which you limit the search "to titles" including the word Diorissimo



That one is gorgeous, too! I haven’t seen a combination I haven’t liked, actually. I briefly considered getting the Diorissimo in the medium a couple of years ago, but it was so heavy.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> During its lifespan, the Diorissimo has been issued in a mind-boggling number of color combinations.  It is the black with the fushia pink interior that floats my boat.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/diorissimo-pictures-only.731416/
> 
> There is also a long thread in which people profess their love for this bag.  You can find it by doing a search in which you limit the search "to titles" including the word Diorissimo



Thank you!! I updated my post after a few hours of additional research 
I really love how the diorissimo and Dior bar come with contrast interiors [emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

I’m not sure if my photos are viewable since I edited my post! Let me know and I can repost (they are from tPF/purseblog).


----------



## Cordeliere

When I click on the links to your pictures, I get a message that says I don't have permission to view that page.


----------



## nicole0612

Thanks Cordie, I will repost them!
Photos from purseforum, purseblog, Instagram and celeb photos.

Small/Mini diorissimo (also modeled by our Sheikha).  ~9.5W x6H x4.25D.



Open bar bag (modeled on the bar jacket).
Small and mini size, very difficult to find modeling photos online labeled with the sizes.






I *think* that the dark aqua is the mini and the light aqua is the small.
I *think* the yellow is the small (a little too big/wide for me) and the black is the mini, but it could just be a small vs tall woman. I think the mini is ~8W x6H x4D. No idea on the small because there is an older version of it that was taller and the new one is a little shorter and wider, the old version was ~10W x8.75H x6D, definitely too much of a tote look vs handbag look.


Diorever mini.
With options to fasten the flap forward or fastened behind the flap. When fastened back it has an open top, like I want.
8W x6H x4D. 








Maybe just too small, Dior Lily, but so very beautiful. ~7.5x6x3.5, it zips all around but can be fully unzipped and has walls under the zip to keep contents from falling out.





My lady Dior (small lady Dior with open top)
Again on the small side, but a little bigger than the Lily, 8W x6.76H x3.5D.


----------



## nicole0612

The mini diorissimo is slightly larger than the others, and it is so cute, but since it’s a softer leather and can be a little slouchy will it still go well with my clothing style? I mostly wear dresses and skirts.


I probably won’t go for the Bar bag after thinking about it a bit more, I think it’s too casual.
I love the My Lady Dior, the Lily and mini Diorever the most in looks, leaning more towards the mini Diorever since it will be big enough for my daily, and the other two might be a tighter squeeze since the depth is less.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I must admit, I hated Diorever when it was first released, especially because it came in the big size and shiny silver or gold leather and reminded me of those cooler bags in which they deliver caviar. I warmed up to Diorever mini in lollipop colours. That red was so bright that it could give light at night. But I'm not sure you can fit much into it
For work, I think, open bar would be best. To me


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

And no, I cannot see the photos. Same thing as with Cordie - no permission


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I must admit, I hated Diorever when it was first released, especially because it came in the big size and shiny silver or gold leather and reminded me of those cooler bags in which they deliver caviar. I warmed up to Diorever mini in lollipop colours. That red was so bright that it could give light at night. But I'm not sure you can fit much into it
> For work, I think, open bar would be best. To me


Thank you Sheikha 
I agree the Diorever looks like a suitcase in the regular size, but the mini in summer colors looks quite cute.
Thanks for the feedback.  It sounds like the open bar is probably the most practical.  Is it cute in person?  Of course, a pretty color and high quality leather will do wonders even for a plain style, as we know from our love of Hermes!


----------



## TankerToad

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you Sheikha
> I agree the Diorever looks like a suitcase in the regular size, but the mini in summer colors looks quite cute.
> Thanks for the feedback.  It sounds like the open bar is probably the most practical.  Is it cute in person?  Of course, a pretty color and high quality leather will do wonders even for a plain style, as we know from our love of Hermes!



Nicole
I know very little about Dior but I could see you in this - photo from IG


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Hm, I didn’t find Bars on the Dior site. 
Seriously, after all those loud logos on the new designs, Diorever mini seems classy and tasteful. (Also, how much longer is she going to use the Taro theme?)
It’s a shame you have no access to their store. You should organise a flash mob of Dior owners in your town - they will get together and parade their bags in front of you


----------



## Katel

TankerToad said:


> What a fun thread - just had time to scroll back to the new year forward posts
> Hello Friends!!


Hi TT!  Always so nice to see you


----------



## Katel

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you Sheikha!
> This is so helpful!
> I will include some photos for others to weigh in if they like.
> I have narrowed down my choice to the diorissimo, the open bar, or the diorever (worn with the flap open/back).
> I want more of a handbag than a tote for the size and I am fairly petite.
> 
> The small/mini diorissimo (this size looks so cute on you!) is plenty roomy enough, especially with an open interior.
> Here is a photo of more colors from the forum:
> View attachment 3957504
> 
> 
> I really love the clean lines of the open bar tote and am seriously thinking of this choice. Do you prefer the mini or small size for the open bar to use as a handbag? The small seems a bit too big?
> View attachment 3957496
> 
> Is the yellow bag here the small size?
> View attachment 3957497
> 
> I was thinking he light aqua blue is the small and the dark aqua blue is the mini?
> According to purseblog this is the mini bar bag.
> View attachment 3957501
> 
> 
> I know the diorever is a love it or hate it bag, but I love the slight edgy look and the Dior badge. I like how it looks when worn open and would fit my criteria of an open top bag that way. The medium size looks too big and boxy, so I’m not considering that one (no photos).
> View attachment 3957506
> 
> View attachment 3957507
> 
> View attachment 3957508
> 
> View attachment 3957509
> 
> View attachment 3957510
> 
> 
> 
> Sheikha, I’m so glad to have a Dior expert here!


I know it has no strap, but have you considered an Hermes Plume?
They come in a small square size (not sure of the cm), and they look a lot like one of the bags you posted... you can attach a strap if you want them to be cross body...I love my Plumes -  they carry a lot and they are under the radar.
( I’ll go find some pics)


----------



## Katel

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-plume-and-paris-bombay-pics-only.99971/

These are posts 10 and 11.

The handles fold down and rest naturally (if you wish).

Not sure how important the strap is to you - I have used the Kelly strap on my 32 Plume successfully traveling, and with the abundance of strap sources available now, you could customize one for your perfect length.


----------



## Katel

Also comes in the mini at 20 cm

Similar to the Dior Lily.


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> Nicole
> I know very little about Dior but I could see you in this - photo from IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958324


TT, this is really my style!  Thanks for the inspiration.  It is very pretty.
I know nothing about Dior either, but I think it would be fun to have one in my collection.


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Hm, I didn’t find Bars on the Dior site.
> Seriously, after all those loud logos on the new designs, Diorever mini seems classy and tasteful. (Also, how much longer is she going to use the Taro theme?)
> It’s a shame you have no access to their store. You should organise a flash mob of Dior owners in your town - they will get together and parade their bags in front of you


I did not see them either, I was wondering if maybe they have not been renewed for this season.
Dior CS is very helpful via phone and email however.  We have a sad selection of luxury stores in Seattle, despite being a decent-sized city, so a lot of my shopping is done via phone or website.
I just watched a review of the diorever mini, and it seems to actually fit more than I expected.  I only usually carry 2 card cases, key fob, my phone, a compact mirror and a chapstick.  That is too much for some mini bags of course.
I am imagining a Dior flashmob (or Hermes...Chanel...VCA...), I would be there for all of the above!


----------



## nicole0612

Katel said:


> I know it has no strap, but have you considered an Hermes Plume?
> They come in a small square size (not sure of the cm), and they look a lot like one of the bags you posted... you can attach a strap if you want them to be cross body...I love my Plumes -  they carry a lot and they are under the radar.
> ( I’ll go find some pics)





Katel said:


> View attachment 3958442
> 
> 
> Also comes in the mini at 20 cm
> 
> Similar to the Dior Lily.


Katel, thanks for the input, the plume is classic and ladylike.  I do need cross body because I have a 1 year old and need my bag to stay on when I have no hands available.  For work I am fine with shoulder carry. I would absolutely make an exception for that lizard though! So gorgeous.


----------



## cafecreme15

For some reason I just noticed that my Ferragamo Vara mini bag did not come with a dust bag. I thought this was odd so I called the store where I bought it and they informed me that the mini bags don't come with dust bags! When I expressed my dismay, they offered to mail me a dust bag for a vara bag that is one size bigger than the mini. I gratefully accepted this kind offer and came away feeling very satisfied with the customer service. That is a rare experience these days!


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> TT, this is really my style!  Thanks for the inspiration.  It is very pretty.
> I know nothing about Dior either, but I think it would be fun to have one in my collection.


I see you with that Dior too, Nicole. It's very feminine. Would be so pretty with your dresses.



cafecreme15 said:


> For some reason I just noticed that my Ferragamo Vara mini bag did not come with a dust bag. I thought this was odd so I called the store where I bought it and they informed me that the mini bags don't come with dust bags! When I expressed my dismay, they offered to mail me a dust bag for a vara bag that is one size bigger than the mini. I gratefully accepted this kind offer and came away feeling very satisfied with the customer service. That is a rare experience these days!


That's great. Was it Nordst?


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> For some reason I just noticed that my Ferragamo Vara mini bag did not come with a dust bag. I thought this was odd so I called the store where I bought it and they informed me that the mini bags don't come with dust bags! When I expressed my dismay, they offered to mail me a dust bag for a vara bag that is one size bigger than the mini. I gratefully accepted this kind offer and came away feeling very satisfied with the customer service. That is a rare experience these days!


This makes me smile.  So glad for good customer service.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> I see you with that Dior too, Nicole. It's very feminine. Would be so pretty with your dresses.
> 
> 
> That's great. Was it Nordst?


Thank you Morai, I am excited to add my first Dior once I make my final decision


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> I see you with that Dior too, Nicole. It's very feminine. Would be so pretty with your dresses.
> 
> 
> That's great. Was it Nordst?


No it was a Ferragamo boutique!


----------



## klynneann

cafecreme15 said:


> Very successful shopping day! Finally found my ideal chic white leather walking sneaker within 5 minutes at Nordstrom - that’s what I call being efficient! They’re Cole Haan Grandpro sneakers, and they’re extremely lightweight which is so important for all the walking lll be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956288
> View attachment 3956289
> View attachment 3956292
> 
> Also picked up a bonus goodie, the mini vara bag from Ferragamo. It’s a great price, and I knew the instant I put it on that it was coming home with me. I’ve needed a little black crossbody for FOREVER, and I’m so excited I found one that I love without having to spend an absurd $3,500 on the Chanel mini post new price increase.
> View attachment 3956296
> View attachment 3956297
> 
> I was also able to stop in at Hermès to visit my lovely SA. While I was there, she punched an extra hole in my belt so I can wear it with more high waisted pants. I also scoped out my next bag, a GP36, and was thankfully able to see examples of all 3 leathers it comes in - negonda, epsom and vache country. I think vache is a perfect middle ground between epsom and negonda - the lovely natural grain of the negonda but the structure of the epsom. The vache also comes in some of the colors I’m considering while the epsom doesn’t, which is great news.
> 
> Surprisingly my boutique had really good stock of the jelly rivage sandals, which I never cared all that much for in pictures but fell in love with when I saw them! I tried the black on in my size but unfortunately my pinky toe is a deformed hunchback and likes to ruin good shoes for me. I knew the second I slid them on that they had to be a no - just pressed too painfully on my poor pinkies. So I’m pretty upset about that, but the excitement from the sneakers and bag help make up for it [emoji4]


The Cole Haans are nice and I'm so glad you love your new Vara bag!  

Regarding the H GP, the vache country leather tends to hold its shape better than the negonda over time, if that matters to you.  The negonda tends to get a bit floppier.


----------



## cafecreme15

klynneann said:


> The Cole Haans are nice and I'm so glad you love your new Vara bag!
> 
> Regarding the H GP, the vache country leather tends to hold its shape better than the negonda over time, if that matters to you.  The negonda tends to get a bit floppier.



Thank you! I’m so happy with it. Both the sneakers and bag are exactly what I have been looking for and at great prices! The bag was an impulse purchase by my standards. Normally I mull over my bag purchases for at least a year, and I only had the Ferragamo on my list for about 3 weeks! I just couldn’t pass up the opportunity at the store, and the price point as compared to the Chanel mini made me feel less guilty about pulling the trigger so quickly.

That the GP holds its shape over time is very important to me! I think the bag would look less professional once it becomes very slouchy, and it will primarily be for this purpose. I just wasn’t sold on the epsom either because it looks a lot less luxurious than the negonda but I loved that it was light and structured. The vache is truly the perfect middle ground between those two leathers. Now I just need to decide on a color....


----------



## chaneljewel

cafecreme15 said:


> For some reason I just noticed that my Ferragamo Vara mini bag did not come with a dust bag. I thought this was odd so I called the store where I bought it and they informed me that the mini bags don't come with dust bags! When I expressed my dismay, they offered to mail me a dust bag for a vara bag that is one size bigger than the mini. I gratefully accepted this kind offer and came away feeling very satisfied with the customer service. That is a rare experience these days!


Nordstrom has some of the best customer service.  Always ready to accommodate the customer.
Your sneakers are nice, cafecreme!


----------



## MSO13

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! I’m so happy with it. Both the sneakers and bag are exactly what I have been looking for and at great prices! The bag was an impulse purchase by my standards. Normally I mull over my bag purchases for at least a year, and I only had the Ferragamo on my list for about 3 weeks! I just couldn’t pass up the opportunity at the store, and the price point as compared to the Chanel mini made me feel less guilty about pulling the trigger so quickly.
> 
> That the GP holds its shape over time is very important to me! I think the bag would look less professional once it becomes very slouchy, and it will primarily be for this purpose. I just wasn’t sold on the epsom either because it looks a lot less luxurious than the negonda but I loved that it was light and structured. The vache is truly the perfect middle ground between those two leathers. Now I just need to decide on a color....



glad to hear you found your mini bag and some other goodies. 

I love the GP in Vache Country, there are so many tempting colors. The last one I looked at was in Cuivre/Copper and it was gorgeous, like a darker caramel Gold. 

I ended up buying a canvas one for a steal on Vestiaire because I use it as a beater bag, I shove in my lunch, spin shoes and have even used it for a lazy overnight bag.


----------



## MSO13

Hi guys!

Just stopping in to say hello, I'm in the midst of lots of projects and started a night class at my old college-I had dropped out for what turned out to be a career making job at 19 but it's nice to be back. I'm a much better student as an adult so yay for progress! 

I'm one month into my no non-essential shopping and was doing fine till I realized I lost my favorite sporty/casual Gucci sunglasses so I did order a replacement pair.  I know it's not essential but I love them and miss them... I am taking a bunch of old sunglasses to the resale shop though. So it's one in and 4 out (yes, I have a sunglass problem)

Hope everyone is doing well! Personally I can't wait for winter to be over, my days are so long now with classes and I would love the extra daylight back.


----------



## cafecreme15

MSO13 said:


> glad to hear you found your mini bag and some other goodies.
> 
> I love the GP in Vache Country, there are so many tempting colors. The last one I looked at was in Cuivre/Copper and it was gorgeous, like a darker caramel Gold.
> 
> I ended up buying a canvas one for a steal on Vestiaire because I use it as a beater bag, I shove in my lunch, spin shoes and have even used it for a lazy overnight bag.



Cuivre is a gorgeous color! Since I also use my Gucci swing tote for work, which is very similar in color to etoupe, I was thinking of doing a “fun” neutral for my GP, maybe something like Bordeaux, Rouge Grenat, Bleu Sapphir, Vert Anglais, or Raisin (though I don’t think H is doing that color right now). I want to avoid black since I have a black Burberry Banner I can use for work as well. It will in large part come down to what is available in the US when I go to actually buy the bag in April or May.


----------



## cafecreme15

chaneljewel said:


> Nordstrom has some of the best customer service.  Always ready to accommodate the customer.
> Your sneakers are nice, cafecreme!


Thank you! I've never had the pleasure of dealing with Nordstrom's customer service, but I will say that Nordstrom Rack certainly does not model itself after the parent store.


----------



## klynneann

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! I've never had the pleasure of dealing with Nordstrom's customer service, but I will say that Nordstrom Rack certainly does not model itself after the parent store.


I've become fairly disappointed with the Rack over the last few years.  It's not as good as it used to be, though sometimes it feels like that's the way of the world nowadays lol.  Ugh, I must be getting old, I sound like my parents lol.


----------



## klynneann

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! I’m so happy with it. Both the sneakers and bag are exactly what I have been looking for and at great prices! The bag was an impulse purchase by my standards. Normally I mull over my bag purchases for at least a year, and I only had the Ferragamo on my list for about 3 weeks! I just couldn’t pass up the opportunity at the store, and the price point as compared to the Chanel mini made me feel less guilty about pulling the trigger so quickly.
> 
> That the GP holds its shape over time is very important to me! I think the bag would look less professional once it becomes very slouchy, and it will primarily be for this purpose. I just wasn’t sold on the epsom either because it looks a lot less luxurious than the negonda but I loved that it was light and structured. The vache is truly the perfect middle ground between those two leathers. Now I just need to decide on a color....


Such a good feeling when you make a purchase that you immediately know was the right one for you.  

I'm not a fan of epsom leather for bags, though I do like it for SLGs.  I can't wait to see what color you get!  Any of the ones you mentioned would be lovely!


----------



## nicole0612

MSO13 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just stopping in to say hello, I'm in the midst of lots of projects and started a night class at my old college-I had dropped out for what turned out to be a career making job at 19 but it's nice to be back. I'm a much better student as an adult so yay for progress!
> 
> I'm one month into my no non-essential shopping and was doing fine till I realized I lost my favorite sporty/casual Gucci sunglasses so I did order a replacement pair.  I know it's not essential but I love them and miss them... I am taking a bunch of old sunglasses to the resale shop though. So it's one in and 4 out (yes, I have a sunglass problem)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Personally I can't wait for winter to be over, my days are so long now with classes and I would love the extra daylight back.



It’s so good to hear from you! What a major accomplishment to go back and take classes as an adult. I know so many people who want to do this, but it’s such a difficult step once one is established in a successful career. Good for you!


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> Such a good feeling when you make a purchase that you immediately know was the right one for you.
> 
> I'm not a fan of epsom leather for bags, though I do like it for SLGs.  I can't wait to see what color you get!  Any of the ones you mentioned would be lovely!



Totally agree with the advice here. It’s also worth noting that garden parties tend to get a little scuffed on the bottom corners just due to the size and shape of the bag, So this is a factor to keep in mind when choosing the leather (i.e. not Epsom), and maybe choose a color where a little corner scuffing will not be as noticeable. I’m not saying that it will be bad, but if you’re someone who is bothered by these things it’s best to plan ahead.


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Totally agree with the advice here. It’s also worth noting that garden parties tend to get a little scuffed on the bottom corners just due to the size and shape of the bag, So this is a factor to keep in mind when choosing the leather (i.e. not Epsom), and maybe choose a color where a little corner scuffing will not be as noticeable. I’m not saying that it will be bad, but if you’re someone who is bothered by these things it’s best to plan ahead.


This is good to know! Wear on the corners was a huge part of why I was leaning away from epsom. Do you think wear/scuffing tends to be more noticeable on darker colors? I really wish the GP had feet on the bottom. Kind of strange that it doesn't.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> This is good to know! Wear on the corners was a huge part of why I was leaning away from epsom. Do you think wear/scuffing tends to be more noticeable on darker colors? I really wish the GP had feet on the bottom. Kind of strange that it doesn't.



I think that’s a good idea. To me, scuffing tends to be more noticeable on dark colors since the scuffing with be pale colored (because it’s just color loss and showing the leather).


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I think that’s a good idea. To me, scuffing tends to be more noticeable on dark colors since the scuffing with be pale colored (because it’s just color loss and showing the leather).


Makes sense! I'd be worried about going too light because of dirt and other marks. If only there was something to put on our bags to make them immune from life!


----------



## gracekelly

Don't whip me with a wet noodle ladies, but scuffing on a dark bag is the easiest thing in the world to fix,  Tarrago leather dye is the bomb!  I have a GP in blue canvas with black trim and I recently fixed her up with the Tarrago.  The dye is  a superior product in that it does not transfer to clothing once it is on the bag and dry.  It is a much better and lasting option than using shoe polish.

Since I am in a confessional mood, I might as well admit to touching up my white Birkin and my potiron bolide.  I am either fearless or incredibly stupid.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Don't whip me with a wet noodle ladies, but scuffing on a dark bag is the easiest thing in the world to fix,  Tarrago leather dye is the bomb!  I have a GP in blue canvas with black trim and I recently fixed her up with the Tarrago.  The dye is  a superior product in that it does not transfer to clothing once it is on the bag and dry.  It is a much better and lasting option than using shoe polish.



Great advice GK! I have to admit that I have never used leather dye or shoe polish, therefore I am always waiting forever to get my bags and shoes back when they need a touch up. I should make a resolution to learn some simple leather care and some simple clothing care (loose buttons etc) while I am at it.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Don't whip me with a wet noodle ladies, but scuffing on a dark bag is the easiest thing in the world to fix,  Tarrago leather dye is the bomb!  I have a GP in blue canvas with black trim and I recently fixed her up with the Tarrago.  The dye is  a superior product in that it does not transfer to clothing once it is on the bag and dry.  It is a much better and lasting option than using shoe polish.
> 
> Since I am in a confessional mood, I might as well admit to touching up my white Birkin and my potiron bolide.  I am either fearless or incredibly stupid.


Phew!!


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Phew!!


Waiting for absolution.....


----------



## MSO13

gracekelly said:


> Waiting for absolution.....



I think you're safe in this thread, I wouldn't go boasting about your DIY fixit skills on the H threads though... you wouldn't want a rep as a "bag abuser" like me 

but good for you, they're your bags and you take care of them and use them how you see fit! I'm not afraid of a little leather dye myself though my H bags haven't needed it.


----------



## gracekelly

MSO13 said:


> I think you're safe in this thread, I wouldn't go boasting about your DIY fixit skills on the H threads though... you wouldn't want a rep as a "bag abuser" like me
> 
> but good for you, they're your bags and you take care of them and use them how you see fit! I'm not afraid of a little leather dye myself though my H bags haven't needed it.


My skills are only in the polish and fix it department.  I don't like the concept of refinishing a leather to make it water proof or change it substantially.  I don't think you have to run to the bag spa for every little thing, but when something major happens, it is best not to fool with it and take it in to the boutique for a professional to handle.


----------



## cafecreme15

My sister picked up a gorgeous Max Mara coat in London today for 725 pounds, whereas that same coat is literally hundreds of dollars more expensive in the US. Looks like I will be making a stop at Max Mara when I go to London later this month...


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> My sister picked up a gorgeous Max Mara coat in London today for 725 pounds, whereas that same coat is literally hundreds of dollars more expensive in the US. Looks like I will be making a stop at Max Mara when I go to London later this month...


It's even better priced in Paris...


----------



## cafecreme15

periogirl28 said:


> It's even better priced in Paris...


Really?? Is this because of the dollar vs. pound and euro exchange rates, or are the numerical prices lower as well?


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Really?? Is this because of the dollar vs. pound and euro exchange rates, or are the numerical prices lower as well?


I believe it has to do with the duties.   Here are many factors as to how duties are assessed.


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> Really?? Is this because of the dollar vs. pound and euro exchange rates, or are the numerical prices lower as well?


Unless they have changed it I think it is significantly less even with fluctuating exchange rates. For example in new arrivals, right now on the UK site versus the Europe sites, the same coat is £815 and €809 in France and €685 in Italy.


----------



## essiedub

nicole0612 said:


> My lady Dior (small lady Dior with open top)
> Again on the small side, but a little bigger than the Lily, 8W x6.76H x3.5D.
> View attachment 3957747



This last picture this is how I want to dress. No fuss, no muss. I am dreaming of a monochromatic brunello cuccinelli lifestyle. I will add color with my H scarves.  But what about the shoes? I really cannot wear heels all the time (even though I  adore and hoard them, but that's another problem). I recently read about a Los Gatos podiatrist who started her own line ..in which the last on her heels distribute the pressure away from the balls of the feet so they feel like flats   So the challenge is how not to look stumpy with ankle length pants and flats, since I am not 110 lbs. any advice appreciated


----------



## essiedub

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I must admit, I hated Diorever when it was first released, especially because it came in the big size and shiny silver or gold leather and reminded me of *those cooler bags in which they deliver caviar.* I warmed up to Diorever mini in lollipop colours. That red was so bright that it could give light at night. But I'm not sure you can fit much into it
> For work, I think, open bar would be best. To me




 You crack me up !!


----------



## essiedub

TankerToad said:


> Nicole
> I know very little about Dior but I could see you in this - photo from IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958324




Ok this outfit is nice also..but the shoes again


----------



## cafecreme15

periogirl28 said:


> Unless they have changed it I think it is significantly less even with fluctuating exchange rates. For example in new arrivals, right now on the UK site versus the Europe sites, the same coat is £815 and €809 in France and €685 in Italy.


Wow, this is a wild difference, especially between France and Italy.


----------



## Meta

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow, this is a wild difference, especially between France and Italy.


Yes, as Max Mara is an Italian brand. Just like ZARA is always cheaper in Spain.


----------



## Meta

@essiedub For both outfits, I would wear either loafers or oxfords/brogues. The second most likely oxfords/brogues as I like the juxtaposition of skirts with it. I don't wear high heels save for certain events like wedding dinners. My shoes are mostly flats (few with 1.5" block heel) with the exception of 3 pairs of heels, one of which is a pair of Oxford ankle boots with stiletto heels (I have the exact pair below)


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> Yes, as Max Mara is an Italian brand. Just like ZARA is always cheaper in Spain.



This makes sense! I won’t be in Italy until August sadly. Now the question is, is it worth the wait or should I just pick one up in London.


----------



## essiedub

weN84 said:


> @essiedub For both outfits, I would wear either loafers or oxfords/brogues. The second most likely oxfords/brogues as I like the juxtaposition of skirts with it. I don't wear high heels save for certain events like wedding dinners. My shoes are mostly flats (few with 1.5" block heel) with the exception of 3 pairs of heels, one of which is a pair of Oxford ankle boots with stiletto heels (I have the exact pair below)
> View attachment 3960286




I had a pair similar to this many moons ago.  I do like the juxtaposition!  Do you think it would work with flat broques?  Or too masculine? I ask because cole haan does these brogues that are soft  like sneakers.


----------



## Meta

cafecreme15 said:


> This makes sense! I won’t be in Italy until August sadly. Now the question is, is it worth the wait or should I just pick one up in London.


Depends on how badly you want the item.  If you don't want to risk missing it, then buy it in London. Otherwise, take the gamble and wait for August, where there's markdowns but less sizes. (Assuming the item is from SS18.)



essiedub said:


> I had a pair similar to this many moons ago.  I do like the juxtaposition!  Do you think it would work with flat broques?  Or too masculine? I ask because cole haan does these brogues that are soft  like sneakers.


I assume you're referring to the Cole Haan Grand Zeros? If so, I think it depends on the overall look that you're going for. I would totally wear the Grand Zeros with both outfits as I tend to like the sportier style. Otherwise, if you're going for something that's a little more dressy then, I would opt for regular flat brogues, if that makes sense. I have 3 pairs of regular brogues, a pair of Cole Haan in black, a pair of Hermes in white, and a pair of python print from Miu Miu. All neutrals but easy to match depending on the look I'm going for.  HTH! 

Side note: I love Cole Haan shoes and it's sad they're not available here across the pond.


----------



## Meta

@essiedub Here are few outfit pics from the archives of my blog pairing brogues with skirts and also ankle pants._ And yes, I'm aware some might disapprove of the socks showing but I didn't care to buy new socks.  I steal DH's socks to wear. I hate buying socks with the exception of sport socks. _


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> Depends on how badly you want the item.  If you don't want to risk missing it, then buy it in London. Otherwise, take the gamble and wait for August, where there's markdowns but less sizes. (Assuming the item is from SS18.)
> 
> 
> I assume you're referring to the Cole Haan Grand Zeros? If so, I think it depends on the overall look that you're going for. I would totally wear the Grand Zeros with both outfits as I tend to like the sportier style. Otherwise, if you're going for something that's a little more dressy then, I would opt for regular flat brogues, if that makes sense. I have 3 pairs of regular brogues, a pair of Cole Haan in black, a pair of Hermes in white, and a pair of python print from Miu Miu. All neutrals but easy to match depending on the look I'm going for.  HTH!
> 
> Side note: I love Cole Haan shoes and it's sad they're not available here across the pond.
> 
> View attachment 3960362
> View attachment 3960363
> View attachment 3960364


I don't have my eye on anything in particular! I'm just looking for a classic camel colored coat.


----------



## klynneann

weN84 said:


> @essiedub Here are few outfit pics from the archives of my blog pairing brogues with skirts and also ankle pants._ And yes, I'm aware some might disapprove of the socks showing but I didn't care to buy new socks.  I steal DH's socks to wear. I hate buying socks with the exception of sport socks. _
> View attachment 3960386
> View attachment 3960387
> View attachment 3960385
> View attachment 3960388


weN84, you are a woman after my own heart!  Lace-ups, brogues, wingtips - these are my favorite shoes to wear.  Love everything here!


----------



## Meta

klynneann said:


> weN84, you are a woman after my own heart!  Lace-ups, brogues, wingtips - these are my favorite shoes to wear.  Love everything here!


----------



## nicole0612

essiedub said:


> This last picture this is how I want to dress. No fuss, no muss. I am dreaming of a monochromatic brunello cuccinelli lifestyle. I will add color with my H scarves.  But what about the shoes? I really cannot wear heels all the time (even though I  adore and hoard them, but that's another problem). I recently read about a Los Gatos podiatrist who started her own line ..in which the last on her heels distribute the pressure away from the balls of the feet so they feel like flats   So the challenge is how not to look stumpy with ankle length pants and flats, since I am not 110 lbs. any advice appreciated





essiedub said:


> I had a pair similar to this many moons ago.  I do like the juxtaposition!  Do you think it would work with flat broques?  Or too masculine? I ask because cole haan does these brogues that are soft  like sneakers.


I think you can also wear flats with a lower cut front, almost to the toes (like Chanel ballet flats), because the lower cut front elongates the leg.  I only very rarely wear any heel above 1.5 inches and am quite short, and this works for me.


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> @essiedub Here are few outfit pics from the archives of my blog pairing brogues with skirts and also ankle pants._ And yes, I'm aware some might disapprove of the socks showing but I didn't care to buy new socks.  I steal DH's socks to wear. I hate buying socks with the exception of sport socks. _
> View attachment 3960386
> View attachment 3960387
> View attachment 3960385
> View attachment 3960388


The look with the orange skirt and socks is the cutest thing!


----------



## Meta

nicole0612 said:


> The look with the orange skirt and socks is the cutest thing!


Thanks!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I wear monochromatic outfits and don’t wear high heels. I wear Gucci slippers, Chanel flat sandals etc. If I want some heels, I have a big selection of H Oasis’s and Blahnik thongs(up to 7 cm). That’s for everyday outfits. I only wear open shoes because of the climate and my bunions. Gucci’s are the only “semi closed” shoes that I can wear because of their very soft leather. And Dior fusions for travelling


----------



## Genie27

Here are my last few work outfits...I’m still on a dress kick as they are so damn easy to put together. It’s been cold and snowy/slushy so only the new daily-boots are getting worn. They are awesome!


----------



## Genie27

essiedub said:


> So the challenge is how not to look stumpy with ankle length pants and flats, since I am not 110 lbs.


When you find out....please let me know. I'm 5'0 and cannot wear ankle pants without looking very strange.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> When you find out....please let me know. I'm 5'0 and cannot wear ankle pants without looking very strange.


The pant needs to be straight leg and not full.  Fullness makes a person look shorter and stumpy. I am much taller than you but I have the same complaint if the pant is ankle and too full. My ankle length pants are all slim (not skinny) style pants.

Edit. Want to add that the length should be as long as possible,  viz. the lower point of your ankle bone.


----------



## momasaurus

MSO13 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just stopping in to say hello, I'm in the midst of lots of projects and started a night class at my old college-I had dropped out for what turned out to be a career making job at 19 but it's nice to be back. I'm a much better student as an adult so yay for progress!
> 
> I'm one month into my no non-essential shopping and was doing fine till I realized I lost my favorite sporty/casual Gucci sunglasses so I did order a replacement pair.  I know it's not essential but I love them and miss them... I am taking a bunch of old sunglasses to the resale shop though. So it's one in and 4 out (yes, I have a sunglass problem)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Personally I can't wait for winter to be over, my days are so long now with classes and I would love the extra daylight back.



Replacing doesn’t count as shopping!
Congrats on letting go of the shades. And enrolling in school!


----------



## gracekelly

@Genie27 After thinking about this more, I recalled that when I was in Japan, the cropped wide leg pant was the fashion uniform I saw the most of.  The ladies wore them with their blouse tucked in and all the pants had either a self tie belted waist or a belt.  The waist was at normal level or a little higher.  The ladies were not overly tall as a rule and wore flats.  I think the reason it worked so well on them is that the look was balanced.  The ladies are very slim on top with a very small bust line.  This fits in with the fashion rule of full on top/slim on the bottom and sim on top/full on the bottom.  The balance works best for most people.


----------



## cafecreme15

Whew, I've had a day already! I went to the Super Bowl parade here...such an exhausting but crazy fun experience! Everyone was so jubilant and in a great mood, and the atmosphere was so positive. I didn't take this picture, but wanted to share because it's pretty amazing.


----------



## MSO13

cafecreme15 said:


> Whew, I've had a day already! I went to the Super Bowl parade here...such an exhausting but crazy fun experience! Everyone was so jubilant and in a great mood, and the atmosphere was so positive. I didn't take this picture, but wanted to share because it's pretty amazing.



We went too! We walked about 2 miles into the fray and then scooted out after the parade went by. The crowd was happy but well behaved. I stood next to a guy who arrived on the parkway at 5pm last night. 

DH said I’m a good wife as I get super anxious in crowds and I do love Philly 

Hope you had fun!


----------



## cafecreme15

MSO13 said:


> We went too! We walked about 2 miles into the fray and then scooted out after the parade went by. The crowd was happy but well behaved. I stood next to a guy who arrived on the parkway at 5pm last night.
> 
> DH said I’m a good wife as I get super anxious in crowds and I do love Philly
> 
> Hope you had fun!


That's wild! I was out there for about an hour and a half before I got too cold...and yesterday was such a nasty day too. I went to the art museum area with a few friends to soak up the atmosphere, which was a good call because there was a lot more room to move than down on Broad. We ended up leaving before the parade made it up there, and went to have lunch and watch it on tv! It was so cool to be a part of this experience.


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Just stopping in to say hello, I'm in the midst of lots of projects and started a night class at my old college-I had dropped out for what turned out to be a career making job at 19 but it's nice to be back. I'm a much better student as an adult so yay for progress!
> 
> I'm one month into my no non-essential shopping and was doing fine till I realized I lost my favorite sporty/casual Gucci sunglasses so I did order a replacement pair.  I know it's not essential but I love them and miss them... I am taking a bunch of old sunglasses to the resale shop though. So it's one in and 4 out (yes, I have a sunglass problem)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Personally I can't wait for winter to be over, my days are so long now with classes and I would love the extra daylight back.



I'm saying hello too, after a long absence. My mother has been in hospital again and I find it quite hard to keep up. 

Good for you to the max. I think learning is a life-long process.

I'm another sunglasses addict but my preference is for vintage Jean-Paul Gautier or Cazal. Good job I have enough already (did I just say that?) the price of vintage JPG sunnies is now so ridiculous I think I'd rather have 18K jewellery for that price.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Cuivre is a gorgeous color! Since I also use my Gucci swing tote for work, which is very similar in color to etoupe, I was thinking of doing a “fun” neutral for my GP, maybe something like Bordeaux, Rouge Grenat, Bleu Sapphir, Vert Anglais, or Raisin (though I don’t think H is doing that color right now). I want to avoid black since I have a black Burberry Banner I can use for work as well. It will in large part come down to what is available in the US when I go to actually buy the bag in April or May.



Have you seen the Bordeaux IRL? It's great, but lots of brown tones in the VC GP, more classic neutral rather than fun neutral IMO.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> This is good to know! Wear on the corners was a huge part of why I was leaning away from epsom. Do you think wear/scuffing tends to be more noticeable on darker colors? I really wish the GP had feet on the bottom. Kind of strange that it doesn't.



Negonda leather makes a GP more of a hobo so the need for feet is less, I balance my VC GP on my feet sometimes. In Italy it's bad luck to put any bag on the floor - ever. My SA at Gucci has a fit even if I put my briefcase or duffle bag down.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Have you seen the Bordeaux IRL? It's great, but lots of brown tones in the VC GP, more classic neutral rather than fun neutral IMO.


I'm so sorry to hear about your mom, PT. I hope she feels better soon. And yes, I have! You're right that it has a lot of brown undertones. I think your idea of fun neutral is more fun than mine haha. I really just meant a neutral thats not black or tan.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> My sister picked up a gorgeous Max Mara coat in London today for 725 pounds, whereas that same coat is literally hundreds of dollars more expensive in the US. Looks like I will be making a stop at Max Mara when I go to London later this month...



It's funny, I've been buying jewellery in NY coz it's cheaper.

I missed that you were coming over, tell me when, hope your sister enjoyed London. They seem to be digging up half of Bond St.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your mom, PT. I hope she feels better soon. And yes, I have! You're right that it has a lot of brown undertones. I think your idea of fun neutral is more fun than mine haha. I really* just meant a neutral thats not black or tan*.



Thank you 

Got ya! I think the Bordeaux VC GP is very, very smart. I've bought a 'new' large H red-brown bag now I can use for work and train travel (I'm always on the train) but I was thinking about a brown-red bag as an alternative to my 'POP' Bambou in the same leather.  If you've had a GP, you know how brilliant that bag is. Let's not tell H they'll double the price.


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> @essiedub For both outfits, I would wear either loafers or oxfords/brogues. The second most likely oxfords/brogues as I like the juxtaposition of skirts with it. I don't wear high heels save for certain events like wedding dinners. My shoes are mostly flats (few with 1.5" block heel) with the exception of 3 pairs of heels, one of which is a pair of Oxford ankle boots with stiletto heels (I have the exact pair below)
> View attachment 3960286



Those are cool, they remind me of my beloved Gucci Wimbledons


----------



## Meta

@papertiger So sorry to hear about your mum.  Hope she gets well soon.  

Glad to have you back even if briefly!


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> I'm saying hello too, after a long absence. My mother has been in hospital again and I find it quite hard to keep up.
> 
> Good for you to the max. I think learning is a life-long process.
> 
> I'm another sunglasses addict but my preference is for vintage Jean-Paul Gautier or Cazal. Good job I have enough already (did I just say that?) the price of vintage JPG sunnies is now so ridiculous I think I'd rather have 18K jewellery for that price.


Thinking about you and your mom PT, I hope she is doing better.
It is always so nice to hear from you when you get the chance to stop in.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Thinking about you and your mom PT, I hope she is doing better.
> It is always so nice to hear from you when you get the chance to stop in.





weN84 said:


> @papertiger So sorry to hear about your mum.  Hope she gets well soon.
> 
> Glad to have you back even if briefly!



Thank you ladies


----------



## Love Of My Life

PT, sending get well wishes to your MOM & to you


----------



## papertiger

hotshot said:


> PT, sending get well wishes to your MOM & to you



Thank you so much, she _is_ doing better


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Got ya! I think the Bordeaux VC GP is very, very smart. I've bought a 'new' large H red-brown bag now I can use for work and train travel (I'm always on the train) but I was thinking about a brown-red bag as an alternative to my 'POP' Bambou in the same leather.  If you've had a GP, you know how brilliant that bag is. Let's not tell H they'll double the price.


Can only imagine the traffic nightmare the Bond St construction is causing! This will be my first GP, but I can already tell it is just perfect for what I'm looking for. I was trying on the different leathers in my H store and I was so sad to put the bags down and walk out without one.


----------



## MSO13

papertiger said:


> I'm saying hello too, after a long absence. My mother has been in hospital again and I find it quite hard to keep up.
> 
> Good for you to the max. I think learning is a life-long process.
> 
> I'm another sunglasses addict but my preference is for vintage Jean-Paul Gautier or Cazal. Good job I have enough already (did I just say that?) the price of vintage JPG sunnies is now so ridiculous I think I'd rather have 18K jewellery for that price.



Sending good wishes to your mom and you! 

If I could I would attend classes and study different subjects for the rest of my life, I love learning new things. I should not however learn to love vintage sunglasses-it sounds like it would be bad for my budget


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Can only imagine the traffic nightmare the Bond St construction is causing! This will be my first GP, but I can already tell it is just perfect for what I'm looking for. I was trying on the different leathers in my H store and I was so sad to put the bags down and walk out without one.



Best thing about London is there are 5 H stores


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Best thing about London is there are 5 H stores


5?!? Oh man, good thing I am loyal to my SA at my home store or else that could turn into a big problem for my wallet! What's your opinion/ranking of them, best to worst?


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> 5?!? Oh man, good thing I am loyal to my SA at my home store or else that could turn into a big problem for my wallet! What's your opinion/ranking of them, best to worst?



Pretty much all of them are fine and SAs very welcoming.

New Bond St is the biggest and often busy in the afternoons and can suffer from depleted of stock (unless something's reserved).  All depts including equestrian. 

Cadogan Place (basically Sloane St) is beautiful to my mind and quieter, but the stock can seem idiosyncratic, prob so they don't double NBS. However, they also have things I can't find anywhere else. Scarf draws seem less plentiful. All depts.

Selfridges has just been made larger. More emphasis on accessories and perhaps the less typical H customer. No RTW. 

Harrods is busy and often harder to get served. Staff turnover seems higher. Lots of tourists behaving very... touristy. Asian-cut boots a plenty and small shoe sizes stocked. Pretty good on scarf supply.  Homeware upstairs in a separate dept. 

Royal Exchange small and efficient, happily slightly off the beaten track.


----------



## Moirai

@papertiger Best wishes to you and your mom.
@Genie27 All lovely outfits! You are getting good use of them.
@cafecreme15 Looks like you have great shopping ahead!


----------



## Genie27

It is nice to see everyone here - even for a brief fly-by.

PT, glad your mom is doing better. And thanks for the 411 on London H.

MsO, that’s amazing that you’re going back to uni.

Cafe, your sneakers and bag are adorable! And any possible chance to check for your GP in Europe?

Wen - I like that look of brogues with skirts! So cute.

I hope you ladies don’t mind me sharing my outfits here - since I don’t get to show them to too many people IRL, it keeps me motivated to make more effort if I feel like slobbing, and less interest in buying new things.


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> Replacing doesn’t count as shopping!!



A woman after my own heart.  [emoji4]


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> I'm saying hello too, after a long absence. My mother has been in hospital again and I find it quite hard to keep up.
> 
> Good for you to the max. I think learning is a life-long process.
> 
> I'm another sunglasses addict but my preference is for vintage Jean-Paul Gautier or Cazal. Good job I have enough already (did I just say that?) the price of vintage JPG sunnies is now so ridiculous I think I'd rather have 18K jewellery for that price.



My very best thoughts are with your mother, papertiger.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> It is nice to see everyone here - even for a brief fly-by.
> 
> PT, glad your mom is doing better. And thanks for the 411 on London H.
> 
> MsO, that’s amazing that you’re going back to uni.
> 
> Cafe, your sneakers and bag are adorable! And any possible chance to check for your GP in Europe?
> 
> Wen - I like that look of brogues with skirts! So cute.
> 
> I hope you ladies don’t mind me sharing my outfits here - since I don’t get to show them to too many people IRL, it keeps me motivated to make more effort if I feel like slobbing, and less interest in buying new things.



Keep showing your outfits, I love them


----------



## gracekelly

@papertiger   Very sorry about your mom, and glad to hear that she is doing better.   It is always a difficult situation.


----------



## Genie27

@gracekelly the women you observed in Japan - was it an avant garde style? I like the look of wide legged pants with slimmer cut tops and have worn them in the past.  Thankfully a bootcut or cigarette pant also works well for me. I would pick palazzos over ankle or capris any day.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> It is nice to see everyone here - even for a brief fly-by.
> 
> PT, glad your mom is doing better. And thanks for the 411 on London H.
> 
> MsO, that’s amazing that you’re going back to uni.
> 
> Cafe, your sneakers and bag are adorable! And any possible chance to check for your GP in Europe?
> 
> Wen - I like that look of brogues with skirts! So cute.
> 
> I hope you ladies don’t mind me sharing my outfits here - since I don’t get to show them to too many people IRL, it keeps me motivated to make more effort if I feel like slobbing, and less interest in buying new things.


Keep on sharing your outfits, Genie! I admire how you always look professional and polished, even when the weather is cold and miserable. I'm trying to hold out on purchasing the GP for another couple of months because it is a graduation gift from me to me; if I get it too early, I'm worried I won't associate it with graduation, and will just end up buying something else at that time anyway!


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> @gracekelly the women you observed in Japan - was it an avant garde style? I like the look of wide legged pants with slimmer cut tops and have worn them in the past.  Thankfully a bootcut or cigarette pant also works well for me. I would pick palazzos over ankle or capris any day.


The ladies on the street in Japan dressed very conservatively in great style.  I would not call it avant garde and I thought it was more on trend.  I am not a huge fan of the wide cropped pant on most people, but in Japan, where the ladies are so slim, it is pretty hard for them to look stumpy even though they are not tall.  I think it is the overall slimness from top to bottom that makes the look work for them.  I appreciated how good these ladies looked, but for myself, I would not care for  it.  I don't mind a slightly cropped pant, but the pants on the very short side of the cropped look just don't work for me.  My preference is ankle length with a heel or a full leg with a heel and skinny or tapered  with flat or a heel.  One of the things I like about an ankle length is that you don't have to worry about different heel heights and that makes them more travel friendly because you don't have to worry that different  heel heights may not work with the pant.  It makes packing so much easier.


----------



## klynneann

Genie27 said:


> It is nice to see everyone here - even for a brief fly-by.
> 
> PT, glad your mom is doing better. And thanks for the 411 on London H.
> 
> MsO, that’s amazing that you’re going back to uni.
> 
> Cafe, your sneakers and bag are adorable! And any possible chance to check for your GP in Europe?
> 
> Wen - I like that look of brogues with skirts! So cute.
> 
> I hope you ladies don’t mind me sharing my outfits here - since I don’t get to show them to too many people IRL, it keeps me motivated to make more effort if I feel like slobbing, and less interest in buying new things.


Please, keep sharing your outfits!  I love seeing how others put things together.


----------



## klynneann

papertiger said:


> Thank you so much, she _is_ doing better


I'm very glad to hear your mother is doing better, PT!


----------



## chaneljewel

Hope your mom is doing better, PT.  I, also, have a sunglass problem.  I have so many and always want another when I see a unique pair.  
Enjoy seeing your outfits, genie.  Keep it up.


----------



## Genie27

klynneann said:


> I love seeing how others put things together.


Me too!! I love mod shots and daily outfits - they make the clothes look real compared to runway or Instagram flats. I would love to see more outfits on this thread


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm trying to hold out on purchasing the GP for another couple of months because it is a graduation gift from me to me; if I get it too early, I'm worried I won't associate it with graduation, and will just end up buying something else at that time anyway!


Yes, but when you look at it later it will always be your graduation gift. (I’m thrifty so can pre-pone or delay gratification for a good deal.)

My grad gift from my parents was a gold/stainless omega with navy dial, that I picked out, and still wear. I benched it for a while when I went through a silver phase, but now I wear more gold, it gets a lot of use. I’d never get rid of it - even if it’s not trendy or my taste du jour, because it now has sentimental value. I’m glad I picked something with lasting value to me. I still remember selecting it in the jewellers display case. And that was a very long time ago.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Papertiger, I’m sending rays of health to your mum (sounds not so weird in my language). Does she know how many people are thinking about her? This could be a good WWW-therapy (you know, I-cannot-upset-chat-friends therapy). 
Selfridges is my first love H store. I was offered a Kelly there. First time buyer and not even an H bags fan. Honestly, I don’t like H bags  so much (ahhh, I did it, I confessed... what I relief). But my husband insisted and bought it for me.


----------



## periogirl28

To you and your Mum. @papertiger


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> To you and your Mum. @papertiger





MSO13 said:


> Sending good wishes to your mom and you!
> 
> If I could I would attend classes and study different subjects for the rest of my life, I love learning new things. I should not however learn to love vintage sunglasses-it sounds like it would be bad for my budget





Moirai said:


> @papertiger Best wishes to you and your mom.
> @Genie27 All lovely outfits! You are getting good use of them.
> @cafecreme15 Looks like you have great shopping ahead!





Genie27 said:


> It is nice to see everyone here - even for a brief fly-by.
> 
> PT, glad your mom is doing better. And thanks for the 411 on London H.
> 
> MsO, that’s amazing that you’re going back to uni.
> 
> Cafe, your sneakers and bag are adorable! And any possible chance to check for your GP in Europe?
> 
> Wen - I like that look of brogues with skirts! So cute.
> 
> I hope you ladies don’t mind me sharing my outfits here - since I don’t get to show them to too many people IRL, it keeps me motivated to make more effort if I feel like slobbing, and less interest in buying new things.





Pirula said:


> My very best thoughts are with your mother, papertiger.





gracekelly said:


> @papertiger   Very sorry about your mom, and glad to hear that she is doing better.   It is always a difficult situation.





chaneljewel said:


> Hope your mom is doing better, PT.  I, also, have a sunglass problem.  I have so many and always want another when I see a unique pair.
> Enjoy seeing your outfits, genie.  Keep it up.





Sheikha Latifa said:


> Papertiger, I’m sending rays of health to your mum (sounds not so weird in my language). Does she know how many people are thinking about her? This could be a good WWW-therapy (you know, I-cannot-upset-chat-friends therapy).
> Selfridges is my first love H store. I was offered a Kelly there. First time buyer and not even an H bags fan. Honestly, I don’t like H bags  so much (ahhh, I did it, I confessed... what I relief). But my husband insisted and bought it for me.



Thank you, to each of you XXX She has made such good progress recently

as SL noted, she will be incredibly touched so many are thinking about her (as I am) and I'll tell her today. 

@Sheikha Latifa Very happy you were treated so well at Selfridges, they don't offer Ks to walk-ins to many. I bought a SS18 scarf in the new store where there's plenty of space to try things.  I think security will be a big problem as it's very open, L-shaped and near a side entrance (can't help noticing, I had to do security licence training for a job when I was a student). 

I hope that at least you get to use your K sometimes. I don't use mine enough TBH but I feel really lucky to have one.  There's no reason why we should all like the same thing.  Actually, most people who rave about H only like one thing at H, I am almost hoarse from saying I like everything about H but the Hype.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> I hope that at least you get to use your K sometimes. I don't use mine enough TBH but I feel really lucky to have one.  There's no reason why we should all like the same thing.  Actually, most people who rave about H only like one thing at H, I am almost hoarse from saying I like everything about H but the Hype.



H bags will always be associated in my head with English posh school mummies. One of them saw my bag back at my plac and was shocked that I never wore it to school. The main point was to show your bag at school. So I never showed it to them - it was kind of a protest 
I love limited editions and exotic skins Oasis's and Orans. I like Kelly wallets. And I would love to have a special order bag.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Yes, but when you look at it later it will always be your graduation gift. (I’m thrifty so can pre-pone or delay gratification for a good deal.)
> 
> My grad gift from my parents was a gold/stainless omega with navy dial, that I picked out, and still wear. I benched it for a while when I went through a silver phase, but now I wear more gold, it gets a lot of use. I’d never get rid of it - even if it’s not trendy or my taste du jour, because it now has sentimental value. I’m glad I picked something with lasting value to me. I still remember selecting it in the jewellers display case. And that was a very long time ago.


What a lovely story about your watch! I was thinking of asking for a classic Cartier instead of a bag, but honestly watches don’t make my heart sing like bags do at this time in my life. One of my friends thinks I’m nuts to ask for a bag over a watch, but I’m not sure. What do you ladies think?



Sheikha Latifa said:


> H bags will always be associated in my head with English posh school mummies. One of them saw my bag back at my plac and was shocked that I never wore it to school. The main point was to show your bag at school. So I never showed it to them - it was kind of a protest
> I love limited editions and exotic skins Oasis's and Orans. I like Kelly wallets. And I would love to have a special order bag.



What would your SO be, Sheikha?


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> , I am almost hoarse from saying I like everything about H but the Hype


Did you notice my *pink* maxi twilly as a belt on one of my outfits? It’s Festival des Amazones which I also have in light blue CW in moussie format. With my gold CdA scarf ring. I've decided that since there are so few designs that I find easily wearable, it's OK to duplicate CW and format for those. 

I want to get a couple more - a blue one, and a black one. But not in the shorter cut length as this one barely goes around my waist if I want to breathe.

Cafe, it's a tough choice. Lots of people don't wear watches any more, but I feel lost without one. Only on beach vacations do I go without a watch. At work, when I did more rush projects, I always needed to check the time. Now I don't glance at it as much, but am shocked if it's missing on my wrist. 
My other watch is a Cartier Tank Francaise stainless, with pink MOP dial/pink spinel, that I've had for about a decade. I considered  Rolex. but didn't like what I saw in my budget. It would have been a purchase to 'have a Rolex.'  I love my Tank.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cafecreme15 said:


> What a lovely story about your watch! I was thinking of asking for a classic Cartier instead of a bag, but honestly watches don’t make my heart sing like bags do at this time in my life. One of my friends thinks I’m nuts to ask for a bag over a watch, but I’m not sure. What do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> What would your SO be, Sheikha?


Definitely watches. And not dressy jewellery watches - I like unisex watches with good quality mechanism and proportions rather than precious metals and stones. Unfortunately, the watches that I like are way more expensive than my bags. 
And my SO would be in lizard.
What whould yours be?


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> What a lovely story about your watch! I was thinking of asking for a classic Cartier instead of a bag, but honestly watches don’t make my heart sing like bags do at this time in my life. One of my friends thinks I’m nuts to ask for a bag over a watch, but I’m not sure. What do you ladies think?



If I owned nice watches I was happy with I'd choose a bag or vice versa. I have a Rolex for day, one for night, an Omega and a Jaeger LeCoultre more watches would confuse me (unless it was a late 1960s Grima Omega). I have 10 H bags that I love, travel, day, eve, neutrals, brights, ghw or phw, leather and exotics, favourite colours all covered, can't think where to even keep another. 

I don't think many people understand the concept of a real for_ever_ bag. For most women, bags are a fashion statement no matter how much they cost. In fact, if they buy nothing else to stay on-trend, they will keep up with fashion through their bags. So when you (or I) may want a bag as a formal present for an occasion to remember, it does not compute that we may want it in exactly the same way someone else desires a Cartier watch or Love bangle etc. 

I have 2 H bags from my maternal grandmother from the early 1950s and I still wear them. These are not fashion items, they _are_ heirlooms (not to say I buy all my bags as such). I wasn't even allowed to go near them until I was 24 for goodness sake.

Anyway, for my last graduation present I bought myself a gold ID bracelet (I ony allowed myself to engrave it once completed) and from my mother and sister they had made an ebony wood and diamond ring. 



Genie27 said:


> Did you notice my *pink* maxi twilly as a belt on one of my outfits? It’s Festival des Amazones which I also have in light blue CW in moussie format. With my gold CdA scarf ring. I've decided that since there are so few designs that I find easily wearable, it's OK to duplicate CW and format for those.
> 
> I want to get a couple more - a blue one, and a black one. But not in the shorter cut length as this one barely goes around my waist if I want to breathe.
> .



I certainly did, perfect, like a very graceful Obi. I have 3 original length MTs and find them fabulous and practical, can't think why H Cut them! I wouldn't mind a Couvertures et Tenues MT Cut just because of the design, PITA to do anything with through.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Did you notice my *pink* maxi twilly as a belt on one of my outfits? It’s Festival des Amazones which I also have in light blue CW in moussie format. With my gold CdA scarf ring. I've decided that since there are so few designs that I find easily wearable, it's OK to duplicate CW and format for those.
> 
> I want to get a couple more - a blue one, and a black one. But not in the shorter cut length as this one barely goes around my waist if I want to breathe.
> 
> Cafe, it's a tough choice. Lots of people don't wear watches any more, but I feel lost without one. Only on beach vacations do I go without a watch. At work, when I did more rush projects, I always needed to check the time. Now I don't glance at it as much, but am shocked if it's missing on my wrist.
> My other watch is a Cartier Tank Francaise stainless, with pink MOP dial/pink spinel, that I've had for about a decade. I considered  Rolex. but didn't like what I saw in my budget. It would have been a purchase to 'have a Rolex.'  I love my Tank.


Yes, I noticed the pink obi MaxiTwilly. Such a pretty cw.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Cafe, it's a tough choice. Lots of people don't wear watches any more, but I feel lost without one. Only on beach vacations do I go without a watch. At work, when I did more rush projects, I always needed to check the time. Now I don't glance at it as much, but am shocked if it's missing on my wrist.
> My other watch is a Cartier Tank Francaise stainless, with pink MOP dial/pink spinel, that I've had for about a decade. I considered  Rolex. but didn't like what I saw in my budget. It would have been a purchase to 'have a Rolex.'  I love my Tank.


I also wear a watch every day; I feel naked if I don’t have one on. The tank francaise is beautiful! Such a timeless classic. If I were to go for a watch, I’d probably get that or a ballon bleu. I was also thinking about something from VCA for a while, but right now I’m just more into bags than jewelry and watches. 


Sheikha Latifa said:


> Definitely watches. And not dressy jewellery watches - I like unisex watches with good quality mechanism and proportions rather than precious metals and stones. Unfortunately, the watches that I like are way more expensive than my bags.
> And my SO would be in lizard.
> What whould yours be?


I’m with you here, Sheikha! Give me a Cartier Tank Francaise over the fanciest diamond Rolex any day (actually, now that I think about it, both would be nice...)

You would totally rock a lizard SO! And wow, you know, I haven’t at all thought about what I’d want for an SO since there is no way I could afford it now. But if we’re talking 20-30 years down the line or playing the imagination sky’s the limit game, I think I would have to go with a black croc Birkin! This is of course assuming that by this point I have been able to acquire all the leather B’s and K’s my heart desires [emoji4]





papertiger said:


> If I owned nice watches I was happy with I'd choose a bag or vice versa. I have a Rolex for day, one for night, an Omega and a Jaeger LeCoultre more watches would confuse me (unless it was a late 1960s Grima Omega). I have 10 H bags that I love, travel, day, eve, neutrals, brights, ghw or phw, leather and exotics, favourite colours all covered, can't think where to even keep another.
> 
> I don't think many people understand the concept of a real for_ever_ bag. For most women, bags are a fashion statement no matter how much they cost. In fact, if they buy nothing else to stay on-trend, they will keep up with fashion through their bags. So when you (or I) may want a bag as a formal present for an occasion to remember, it does not compute that we may want it in exactly the same way someone else desires a Cartier watch or Love bangle etc.
> 
> I have 2 H bags from my maternal grandmother from the early 1950s and I still wear them. These are not fashion items, they _are_ heirlooms (not to say I buy all my bags as such). I wasn't even allowed to go near them until I was 24 for goodness sake.
> 
> Anyway, for my last graduation present I bought myself a gold ID bracelet (I ony allowed myself to engrave it once completed) and from my mother and sister they had made an ebony wood and diamond ring.


Your watch and bag collection is enviable and so well curated! And you are exactly right that we probably conceive of bags differently than most people. I buy almost all of my purses with the intent of having them for the next couple of decades. Do you have any pictures to share of the 1950s H bags? What treasures they must be!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cafecreme15 said:


> .
> 
> I’m with you here, Sheikha! Give me a Cartier Tank Francaise over the fanciest diamond Rolex any day (actually, now that I think about it, both would be nice...)
> 
> You would totally rock a lizard SO! And wow, you know, I haven’t at all thought about what I’d want for an SO since there is no way I could afford it now. But if we’re talking 20-30 years down the line or playing the imagination sky’s the limit game, I think I would have to go with a black croc Birkin! This is of course assuming that by this point I have been able to acquire all the leather B’s and K’s my heart desires


That’s not fair! I wanted to say croc first but thought that is not possible anyway. 
As for the watch, I mean the Swiss Big Ladies or some very interesting newcomers, not jewellery brands. 
PT wow, so many Hs. Do you have a favourite? Do you ladies? Do you keep coming back to one bag?
I noticed, after leathers, python, lizard, ostrich, I keep returning to a denim Dior.  Maybe I’m pretending to be elegant and have taste, but deep inside I’m cheap and primitive...


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Did you notice my *pink* maxi twilly as a belt on one of my outfits? It’s Festival des Amazones which I also have in light blue CW in moussie format. With my gold CdA scarf ring. I've decided that since there are so few designs that I find easily wearable, it's OK to duplicate CW and format for those.
> 
> I want to get a couple more - a blue one, and a black one. But not in the shorter cut length as this one barely goes around my waist if I want to breathe.
> 
> Cafe, it's a tough choice. Lots of people don't wear watches any more, but I feel lost without one. Only on beach vacations do I go without a watch. At work, when I did more rush projects, I always needed to check the time. Now I don't glance at it as much, but am shocked if it's missing on my wrist.
> My other watch is a Cartier Tank Francaise stainless, with pink MOP dial/pink spinel, that I've had for about a decade. I considered  Rolex. but didn't like what I saw in my budget. It would have been a purchase to 'have a Rolex.'  I love my Tank.


I was talking to my mother on the way to the office this morning about watches - she needs a new strap for her Timex (and lemme just say that a Timex really does keep on ticking… she had a serious motorcycle accident wearing this watch - and it still works, just has a few scratches on the face! She on the other hand did not get off so easy!) and we talked about how my sons don't wear watches but she and I do.
DH and I also considered Rolex, but when I put it on I did not like the way it looked. The Cartier Tank Francaise though - oh was (and is) it lovely. Mine is 17 years old, yellow gold, and looks brand new. It's a beautiful watch.
I don't wear it as often as I should…
(addicted to my Apple Watch )


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I also wear a watch every day; I feel naked if I don’t have one on. The tank francaise is beautiful! Such a timeless classic. If I were to go for a watch, I’d probably get that or a ballon bleu. I was also thinking about something from VCA for a while, but right now I’m just more into bags than jewelry and watches.
> 
> I’m with you here, Sheikha! Give me a Cartier Tank Francaise over the fanciest diamond Rolex any day (actually, now that I think about it, both would be nice...)
> 
> You would totally rock a lizard SO! And wow, you know, I haven’t at all thought about what I’d want for an SO since there is no way I could afford it now. But if we’re talking 20-30 years down the line or playing the imagination sky’s the limit game, I think I would have to go with a black croc Birkin! This is of course assuming that by this point I have been able to acquire all the leather B’s and K’s my heart desires [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your watch and bag collection is enviable and so well curated! And you are exactly right that we probably conceive of bags differently than most people. I buy almost all of my purses with the intent of having them for the next couple of decades. Do you have any pictures to share of the 1950s H bags? What treasures they must be!



Thank you 

Here they are, 1951 and 1950








and my handmade diamond in ebony ring


----------



## TankerToad

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Here they are, 1951 and 1950
> 
> View attachment 3962311
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962315
> 
> 
> 
> and my handmade diamond in ebony ring
> 
> View attachment 3962308



I just love your style 
Always unique and impressive 
The ring - fabulous
Your heirlooms - so precious 
Love how you incorporate special things into your look


----------



## TankerToad

So on the subject of watched - I love watches
But my watches are mostly Hermes - I know these aren’t seriously watches but they suit me 
My husband has a nice mix of Hermes and serious watches- I bought him the first Hermes in house movement Hermes Dressage watch to arrive to the USA a few years ago.
May I share my valentines gift and newest Hermes watch ?
This isn’t my photo but it’s my exact watch and band.
Love how the diamond are scattered on to the face—
It’s tiny but so fun.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

http://www.theparisianeye.com/2017/10/nantucket-jete-de-diamants-by-hermes.html


----------



## papertiger

TankerToad said:


> I just love your style
> Always unique and impressive
> The ring - fabulous
> Your heirlooms - so precious
> Love how you incorporate special things into your look



Thank you so much TT X


----------



## papertiger

TankerToad said:


> So on the subject of watched - I love watches
> But my watches are mostly Hermes - I know these aren’t seriously watches but they suit me
> My husband has a nice mix of Hermes and serious watches- I bought him the first Hermes in house movement Hermes Dressage watch to arrive to the USA a few years ago.
> May I share my valentines gift and newest Hermes watch ?
> This isn’t my photo but it’s my exact watch and band.
> Love how the diamond are scattered on to the face—
> It’s tiny but so fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962346



This is FABulous! Roll on Valentine's


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Here they are, 1951 and 1950
> 
> View attachment 3962311
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962315
> 
> 
> 
> and my handmade diamond in ebony ring
> 
> View attachment 3962308


Wow!! I love how you incorporate these heirloom pieces into your life...and they look brand new! And that ring is so special and unique. I have some beautiful heirloom diamonds and other jewelry that belonged to my maternal great grandmother, but I don't have any heirloom bags! My paternal grandmother was what I imagine to be the quintessential old-fashioned Chanel lady. She was a southern belle from Mississippi who never left the house without stockings, hells, and full makeup. As far as I know she didn't own any Chanel, but it would have been nice to be able to bond over fashion with her and introduce her to brands I know she would have loved.


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Here they are, 1951 and 1950
> 
> View attachment 3962311
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962315
> 
> 
> 
> and my handmade diamond in ebony ring
> 
> View attachment 3962308


Love your academic robe.  May I ask which university this is from and the meaning of the colors?


----------



## klynneann

TankerToad said:


> So on the subject of watched - I love watches
> But my watches are mostly Hermes - I know these aren’t seriously watches but they suit me
> My husband has a nice mix of Hermes and serious watches- I bought him the first Hermes in house movement Hermes Dressage watch to arrive to the USA a few years ago.
> May I share my valentines gift and newest Hermes watch ?
> This isn’t my photo but it’s my exact watch and band.
> Love how the diamond are scattered on to the face—
> It’s tiny but so fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962346


TT, congratulations!!  I'm so jealous.  I have been thinking about getting a Cape Code for about a year now and then I saw this particular version on IG a few months ago (I think), and have been thinking about it ever since!  What a wonderful Valentine's present.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow!! I love how you incorporate these heirloom pieces into your life...and they look brand new! And that ring is so special and unique. I have some beautiful heirloom diamonds and other jewelry that belonged to my maternal great grandmother, but I don't have any heirloom bags! My paternal grandmother was what I imagine to be the quintessential old-fashioned Chanel lady. She was a southern belle from Mississippi who never left the house without stockings, hells, and full makeup. As far as I know she didn't own any Chanel, but it would have been nice to be able to bond over fashion with her and introduce her to brands I know she would have loved.



She sounds amazing, wouldn't it be wonderful if you could meet her now and ask her all the things you never thought of asking. I have always loved these super glamourous, strong women.  I can't go a day wearing heels without regretting my decision, 3 inch is max. What bags do you remember her carrying?

I have my grandmother's Chanel but it's too delicate to use. I also have the dress she wore to my mother's wedding, olive green silk satin, fitted, 3d olive and gold embroidery. Sadly I can't really remember her but everyone says she was kind and super intelligent. I also know she was a redhead and used to live in Paris (both my grandparents spoke French) and had her own business. She had no black accessories, only Bleu Marine, Chocolate and Vert Fonce as was the rule for redheads in those days.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Love your academic robe.  May I ask which university this is from and the meaning of the colors?



Thank you.  City, London. The colours (gold) are for Music (the only arts subject there). This was taken at the Guildhall that was completed 1440.


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Thank you.  City, London. The colours (gold) are for Music (the only arts subject there). This was taken at the Guildhall that was completed 1440.


It is quite a nice academic robe compared to the stodgy black always worn in the US.  The colors are really nice!  I liked your hat as well instead of the usual mortarboard.  This is for your doctorate?


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> She sounds amazing, wouldn't it be wonderful if you could meet her now and ask her all the things you never thought of asking. I have always loved these super glamourous, strong women.  I can't go a day wearing heels without regretting my decision, 3 inch is max. What bags do you remember her carrying?
> 
> I have my grandmother's Chanel but it's too delicate to use. I also have the dress she wore to my mother's wedding, olive green silk satin, fitted, 3d olive and gold embroidery. Sadly I can't really remember her but everyone says she was kind and super intelligent. I also know she was a redhead and used to live in Paris (both my grandparents spoke French) and had her own business. She had no black accessories, only Bleu Marine, Chocolate and Vert Fonce as was the rule for redheads in those days.



Style, style, style... my hat is off to your very chic grandmother..


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> It is quite a nice academic robe compared to the stodgy black always worn in the US.  The colors are really nice!  I liked your hat as well instead of the usual mortarboard.  This is for your doctorate?



 doctorate. It's medieval by design, I loved it of course.   

the poor, unfortunate grads and post grads still have to wear their black gowns and black motars ha ha


----------



## papertiger

hotshot said:


> Style, style, style... my hat is off to your very chic grandmother..



Sounds like many of us here had super chic grandmothers! 

I may start a club for women who want to rebel against year-round casual clothes everyday (I may have to cheat once in a while myself). It could be called the dress-up Thursday Club. Everyone has to dress more formally every Thursday. 

Perhaps ladies here dress for Church (or equivalent) every week?


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Sounds like many of us here had super chic grandmothers!
> 
> I may start a club for women who want to rebel against year-round casual clothes everyday (I may have to cheat once in a while myself). It could be called the dress-up Thursday Club. Everyone has to dress more formally every Thursday.
> 
> Perhaps ladies here dress for Church (or equivalent) every week?



Love this idea. Count me in!


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Love this idea. Count me in!



Two's a club  

sign up if you're serious, but it's all about serious fun


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> Sounds like many of us here had super chic grandmothers!
> 
> I may start a club for women who want to rebel against year-round casual clothes everyday (I may have to cheat once in a while myself). It could be called the dress-up Thursday Club. Everyone has to dress more formally every Thursday.
> 
> Perhaps ladies here dress for Church (or equivalent) every week?



I'm in
Wonderful dressing lessons learned from my grandmother


----------



## papertiger

hotshot said:


> I'm in
> Wonderful dressing lessons learned from my grandmother



I'd better start planning for Thurs = the initiation


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Two's a club
> 
> sign up if you're serious, but it's all about serious fun


Count me in, hahaha!!!


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Count me in, hahaha!!!



Fantastic

This could soon become a global movement


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> She sounds amazing, wouldn't it be wonderful if you could meet her now and ask her all the things you never thought of asking. I have always loved these super glamourous, strong women.  I can't go a day wearing heels without regretting my decision, 3 inch is max. What bags do you remember her carrying?
> 
> I have my grandmother's Chanel but it's too delicate to use. I also have the dress she wore to my mother's wedding, olive green silk satin, fitted, 3d olive and gold embroidery. Sadly I can't really remember her but everyone says she was kind and super intelligent. I also know she was a redhead and used to live in Paris (both my grandparents spoke French) and had her own business. She had no black accessories, only Bleu Marine, Chocolate and Vert Fonce as was the rule for redheads in those days.



I have been thinking about that a lot lately! I recently found out her sister is still alive, so I would love to give her a call and ask what it was like growing up in 1920s Mississippi.  You know, I wish I could remember what bags she used to carry. I remember my family gifted her some under the radar leather Coach bags, so I assume she carried those. I don’t think she was a big purse person. She was more so into costume jewelry. Your grandmother sounds so elegant and strong - like she was always polite but ruled the roost through quiet strength.

And I am SO in for dress up Thursdays! Now we need an awesome name for the pact.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Sounds like many of us here had super chic grandmothers!
> 
> I may start a club for women who want to rebel against year-round casual clothes everyday (I may have to cheat once in a while myself). It could be called the dress-up Thursday Club. Everyone has to dress more formally every Thursday.
> 
> Perhaps ladies here dress for Church (or equivalent) every week?



Sounds like a plan - I’m in!


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I have been thinking about that a lot lately! I recently found out her sister is still alive, so I would love to give her a call and ask what it was like growing up in 1920s Mississippi.  You know, I wish I could remember what bags she used to carry. I remember my family gifted her some under the radar leather Coach bags, so I assume she carried those. I don’t think she was a big purse person. She was more so into costume jewelry. Your grandmother sounds so elegant and strong - like she was always polite but ruled the roost through quiet strength.
> 
> And I am SO in for dress up Thursdays! Now we need an awesome name for the pact.



Please talk to her sister, I thin you would get so much out of it. If you do I will talk to my father's cousin, something I've been putting off 

Great, any ideas greatly appreciated


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Sounds like many of us here had super chic grandmothers!
> 
> I may start a club for women who want to rebel against year-round casual clothes everyday (I may have to cheat once in a while myself). It could be called the dress-up Thursday Club. Everyone has to dress more formally every Thursday.
> 
> Perhaps ladies here dress for Church (or equivalent) every week?



I know I have mentioned this before...DH says I am always overdressed (he means too nice) for where we may be going.  I tell him that i am dressing for myself and not other people and I don't have to look like them!  So not only would I be  member of the dress up Thursday Club, but I might add a few other days of the week!

My maternal grandmother went through a very stylish period in her younger years and I still have things from that period that belonged to her.   The death of her  youngest child pretty much knocked the wind out of her and she dialed back on that so that by the time I knew her, she was not so interested in fashion.  She had wonderful taste and very eclectic, especially when it came to objets d'art and furniture.  Those pieces are really interesting and i am happy that my mother gave me some years ago and then I subsequently inherited what my mother had.


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> I'd better start planning for Thurs = the initiation


Is there going to be a hazing?  *shudders*


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Please talk to her sister, I thin you would get so much out of it. If you do I will talk to my father's cousin, something I've been putting off
> 
> Great, any ideas greatly appreciated


We have a deal, then! I'm going to call my great aunt either Thursday or Friday of next week.


----------



## gracekelly

@cafecreme15   Mississippi in the 20's....hmmmm.   I am thinking lots of iced tea, floaty dresses and a touch of Zelda Fitzgerald.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> @cafecreme15   Mississippi in the 20's....hmmmm.   I am thinking lots of iced tea, floaty dresses and a touch of Zelda Fitzgerald.


That's totally the image I have in my head, too! I'm excited to find out for sure. The family was also Jewish, so I am extremely curious how that played into it.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> That's totally the image I have in my head, too! I'm excited to find out for sure. The family was also Jewish, so I am extremely curious how that played into it.


Driving Miss Daisy!  Don't forget to obtain the fried chicken recipe!


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Driving Miss Daisy!  Don't forget to obtain the fried chicken recipe!


Oh my goodness, I had COMPLETELY forgotten  until you just mentioned it that my grandma did make the most delicious fried chicken! She would make it for my parents, my sister, and me when we would go to her house for dinner on Friday nights growing up. Thank you for jogging my memory!! I do hope her sister has the recipe for it.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> We have a deal, then! I'm going to call my great aunt either Thursday or Friday of next week.



 

That makes me so happy


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Is there going to be a hazing?  *shudders*



Have to google 'hazing'


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> I know I have mentioned this before...DH says I am always overdressed (he means too nice) for where we may be going.  I tell him that i am dressing for myself and not other people and I don't have to look like them!  So not only would I be  member of the dress up Thursday Club, but I might add a few other days of the week!
> 
> My maternal grandmother went through a very stylish period in her younger years and I still have things from that period that belonged to her.   The death of her  youngest child pretty much knocked the wind out of her and she dialed back on that so that by the time I knew her, she was not so interested in fashion.  She had wonderful taste and very eclectic, especially when it came to objets d'art and furniture.  Those pieces are really interesting and i am happy that my mother gave me some years ago and then I subsequently inherited what my mother had.



I say good for you. I think what we wear has bearing on how we think about ourselves, it's not good for us (women) to leave our best clothes in the wardrobe and wear the stuff we care about the least. What does that say about our mind-set and value system?

I also think it's a shame men are dressing more and more casually even for work, but there is def a backlash, men seeking to bring back sartorial elegance, just look at all the male style forums discussing the very best shoe laces etc.

Thurs are minimum, you may of course dress to perfection as much as you want dear *gracekelly
*
It's very sad about your grandmother but totally understandable, so pleased you have her wonderful things.


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> I say good for you. I think what we wear has bearing on how we think about ourselves, it's not good for us (women) to leave our best clothes in the wardrobe and wear the stuff we care about the least. What does that say about our mind-set and value system?
> 
> *I also think it's a shame men are dressing more and more casually even for work, but there is def a backlash, men seeking to bring back sartorial elegance, just look at all the male style forums discussing the very best shoe laces etc.*
> 
> Thurs are minimum, you may of course dress to perfection as much as you want dear *gracekelly
> *
> It's very sad about your grandmother but totally understandable, so pleased you have her wonderful things.


Yes, and thanks for the kind words.  

The DH and I were in our local bakery a few days ago ordering a cake for a party when a total stranger (woman) said to him "it is so  nice to see a man so well groomed!"  DH thought this was hilarious because he was just wearing a long sleeve cotton shirt and a pair of cotton trousers.  I told him that he was dressed like a prince compared to the usual dirty tee shirt and shorts and we usually see on all ages and the fact that he looked clean helped a lot!   Plus he is very good looking and a flirt


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> I say good for you. I think what we wear has bearing on how we think about ourselves, it's not good for us (women) to leave our best clothes in the wardrobe and wear the stuff we care about the least. What does that say about our mind-set and value system?
> 
> I also think it's a shame men are dressing more and more casually even for work, but there is def a backlash, men seeking to bring back sartorial elegance, just look at all the male style forums discussing the very best shoe laces etc.
> 
> Thurs are minimum, you may of course dress to perfection as much as you want dear *gracekelly
> *
> It's very sad about your grandmother but totally understandable, so pleased you have her wonderful things.



Dear papertiger, I think you and I were separated at birth.


----------



## Pirula

gracekelly said:


> Yes, and thanks for the kind words.
> 
> The DH and I were in our local bakery a few days ago ordering a cake for a party when a total stranger (woman) said to him "it is so  nice to see a man so well groomed!"  DH thought this was hilarious because he was just wearing a long sleeve cotton shirt and a pair of cotton trousers.  I told him that he was dressed like a prince compared to the usual dirty tee shirt and shorts and we usually see on all ages and the fact that he looked clean helped a lot!   Plus he is very good looking and a flirt



Well done Mr.  gracekelly.

It’s what either Tim Gunn or ******* Kelly calls “the pajamafication of America.”  Clearly, it’s not just in America.   Though in my experience, it’s far worse here.  Nor is it just men.  One goes to the airport and can’t help but wonder if it’s actually the gym.


----------



## nicole0612

Pirula said:


> Well done Mr.  gracekelly.
> 
> It’s what either Tim Gunn or ******* Kelly calls “the pajamafication of America.”  Clearly, it’s not just in America.   Though in my experience, it’s far worse here.  Nor is it just men.  One goes to the airport and can’t help but wonder if it’s actually the gym.



This made me laugh out loud. “Pajamafication” 
People in the PNW are known for being very casual, wearing in public what many people would not even wear in their homes. There is another end of the spectrum where it’s common to see men dressed up in jackets and waistcoats with styled hair, but it is more of a costumed look than a formal look due to the popularity of the steampunk and formal-hipster styles here.


----------



## gracekelly

Pirula said:


> Well done Mr.  gracekelly.
> 
> It’s what either Tim Gunn or ******* Kelly calls “the pajamafication of America.”  Clearly, it’s not just in America.   Though in my experience, it’s far worse here.  Nor is it just men.  One goes to the airport and can’t help but wonder if it’s actually the gym.


 You got that right!  I think that CA is the worst because of the warmer climate, but I have seen this in San Francisco and NYC.  San Francisco is the bigger shocker as it was always a more formal city.  I still remember the first time I was there in the 70's and ladies were still wearing hats and gloves.  I recall going out in Union Square on a November  beautiful sunny day wearing a sweater and a pant and being stared at!  The prescient comment from a stranger was "you must be from Southern California."  Prescient because I was living in Minnesota at the time and it was years before we had even given thought to moving to  S.  CA.  It took subsequent trips there to understand what the man meant.  I guess it makes sense to get on a plane to Hawaii wearing a bathing suit and flip flops, and I have seen that, but I still think it is a bit much!


----------



## papertiger

Pirula said:


> Well done Mr.  gracekelly.
> 
> It’s what either Tim Gunn or ******* Kelly calls “the pajamafication of America.”  Clearly, it’s not just in America.   Though in my experience, it’s far worse here.  Nor is it just men.  One goes to the airport and can’t help but wonder if it’s actually the gym.



Pajamafication is an actual thing, a real phenomenon. 



gracekelly said:


> Yes, and thanks for the kind words.
> 
> The DH and I were in our local bakery a few days ago ordering a cake for a party when a total stranger (woman) said to him "it is so  nice to see a man so well groomed!"  DH thought this was hilarious because he was just wearing a long sleeve cotton shirt and a pair of cotton trousers.  I told him that he was dressed like a prince compared to the usual dirty tee shirt and shorts and we usually see on all ages and the fact that he looked clean helped a lot!   Plus he is very good looking and a flirt



Always adore a well dressed man, happy to say Mr. PT is a very snappy dresser too.


----------



## dharma

Hello friends! 
@papertiger I’m happy to see you here again and glad that your Mom is doing better. I know from experience that it is so tough to see our parents age and not feel their best. Sending good vibes and healthy wishes your way!
I love the Thursday dress up club! Brilliant! I’ve always joked that casual Friday was the downfall of our society, lol. @gracekelly , we lived in LA for a brief moment before we were married way back in the 80’s. I hated the dress down attire even then. Loved the weather though 
Over the years I’ve been accused of overdressing but I love clothes so what can I say. I’ve relaxed quite a bit in formality and now strive to wear all the wonderful things I’ve collected instead of relying on old standbys of comfortable black pieces. I think I can work special pieces in a realistic way. So maybe not “overdressed” but just making an effort to experiment is my current goal. I’ll try to get over my selfie phobia and post more. Especially on Thursdays. 
@Genie27 , keep it coming!!! Lovely!
Here’s an outfit that is very simple but an example of something I bought because I loved it but didn’t wear. ( the brocade pants) “Simple” works for me and now I’ve worn the pants 3 times in a few weeks. #goals


----------



## Moirai

dharma said:


> Hello friends!
> @papertiger I’m happy to see you here again and glad that your Mom is doing better. I know from experience that it is so tough to see our parents age and not feel their best. Sending good vibes and healthy wishes your way!
> I love the Thursday dress up club! Brilliant! I’ve always joked that casual Friday was the downfall of our society, lol. @gracekelly , we lived in LA for a brief moment before we were married way back in the 80’s. I hated the dress down attire even then. Loved the weather though
> Over the years I’ve been accused of overdressing but I love clothes so what can I say. I’ve relaxed quite a bit in formality and now strive to wear all the wonderful things I’ve collected instead of relying on old standbys of comfortable black pieces. I think I can work special pieces in a realistic way. So maybe not “overdressed” but just making an effort to experiment is my current goal. I’ll try to get over my selfie phobia and post more. Especially on Thursdays.
> @Genie27 , keep it coming!!! Lovely!
> Here’s an outfit that is very simple but an example of something I bought because I loved it but didn’t wear. ( the brocade pants) “Simple” works for me and now I’ve worn the pants 3 times in a few weeks. #goals
> View attachment 3964087


You look so effortlessly chic! I look forward to more of your mod pics .


----------



## gracekelly

dharma said:


> Hello friends!
> @papertiger I’m happy to see you here again and glad that your Mom is doing better. I know from experience that it is so tough to see our parents age and not feel their best. Sending good vibes and healthy wishes your way!
> I love the Thursday dress up club! Brilliant! I’ve always joked that casual Friday was the downfall of our society, lol. @gracekelly , we lived in LA for a brief moment before we were married way back in the 80’s. I hated the dress down attire even then. Loved the weather though
> Over the years I’ve been accused of overdressing but I love clothes so what can I say. I’ve relaxed quite a bit in formality and now strive to wear all the wonderful things I’ve collected instead of relying on old standbys of comfortable black pieces. I think I can work special pieces in a realistic way. So maybe not “overdressed” but just making an effort to experiment is my current goal. I’ll try to get over my selfie phobia and post more. Especially on Thursdays.
> @Genie27 , keep it coming!!! Lovely!
> Here’s an outfit that is very simple but an example of something I bought because I loved it but didn’t wear. ( the brocade pants) “Simple” works for me and now I’ve worn the pants 3 times in a few weeks. #goals
> View attachment 3964087


Great look!  Ugh!  The 80's what were we thinking with those ridiculous shoulder pads.  I was a huge offender!


----------



## Genie27

Dress up Thursday’s? I’m in!


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> Hello friends!
> @papertiger I’m happy to see you here again and glad that your Mom is doing better. I know from experience that it is so tough to see our parents age and not feel their best. Sending good vibes and healthy wishes your way!
> I love the Thursday dress up club! Brilliant! I’ve always joked that casual Friday was the downfall of our society, lol. @gracekelly , we lived in LA for a brief moment before we were married way back in the 80’s. I hated the dress down attire even then. Loved the weather though
> Over the years I’ve been accused of overdressing but I love clothes so what can I say. I’ve relaxed quite a bit in formality and now strive to wear all the wonderful things I’ve collected instead of relying on old standbys of comfortable black pieces. I think I can work special pieces in a realistic way. So maybe not “overdressed” but just making an effort to experiment is my current goal. I’ll try to get over my selfie phobia and post more. Especially on Thursdays.
> @Genie27 , keep it coming!!! Lovely!
> Here’s an outfit that is very simple but an example of something I bought because I loved it but didn’t wear. ( the brocade pants) “Simple” works for me and now I’ve worn the pants 3 times in a few weeks. #goals
> View attachment 3964087



Love these
Decadent and glorious


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dharma, you bottom half looks very young


----------



## papertiger

dharma said:


> Hello friends!
> @papertiger I’m happy to see you here again and glad that your Mom is doing better. I know from experience that it is so tough to see our parents age and not feel their best. Sending good vibes and healthy wishes your way!
> I love the Thursday dress up club! Brilliant! I’ve always joked that casual Friday was the downfall of our society, lol. @gracekelly , we lived in LA for a brief moment before we were married way back in the 80’s. I hated the dress down attire even then. Loved the weather though
> Over the years I’ve been accused of overdressing but I love clothes so what can I say. I’ve relaxed quite a bit in formality and now strive to wear all the wonderful things I’ve collected instead of relying on old standbys of comfortable black pieces. I think I can work special pieces in a realistic way. So maybe not “overdressed” but just making an effort to experiment is my current goal. I’ll try to get over my selfie phobia and post more. Especially on Thursdays.
> @Genie27 , keep it coming!!! Lovely!
> Here’s an outfit that is very simple but an example of something I bought because I loved it but didn’t wear. ( the brocade pants) “Simple” works for me and now I’ve worn the pants 3 times in a few weeks. #goals
> View attachment 3964087



Loving the pants, totally on trend and fabulous on you

See you on Thursday


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Dress up Thursday’s? I’m in!



Cool!


----------



## arabesques

dharma said:


> Hello friends!
> @papertiger I’m happy to see you here again and glad that your Mom is doing better. I know from experience that it is so tough to see our parents age and not feel their best. Sending good vibes and healthy wishes your way!
> I love the Thursday dress up club! Brilliant! I’ve always joked that casual Friday was the downfall of our society, lol. @gracekelly , we lived in LA for a brief moment before we were married way back in the 80’s. I hated the dress down attire even then. Loved the weather though
> Over the years I’ve been accused of overdressing but I love clothes so what can I say. I’ve relaxed quite a bit in formality and now strive to wear all the wonderful things I’ve collected instead of relying on old standbys of comfortable black pieces. I think I can work special pieces in a realistic way. So maybe not “overdressed” but just making an effort to experiment is my current goal. I’ll try to get over my selfie phobia and post more. Especially on Thursdays.
> @Genie27 , keep it coming!!! Lovely!
> Here’s an outfit that is very simple but an example of something I bought because I loved it but didn’t wear. ( the brocade pants) “Simple” works for me and now I’ve worn the pants 3 times in a few weeks. #goals
> View attachment 3964087



I am in love [emoji76]


----------



## dharma

arabesques said:


> I am in love [emoji76]


Hi there! Miss you and hope you are well xx


----------



## arabesques

dharma said:


> Hi there! Miss you and hope you are well xx



Thank you, dharma.  I am well.  Currently in Naples after a time in Lebanon and Jordan (and then a little in Sicily).  Soon to be in the Caucuses.    I’m active on Instagram now...I’m pouring everything I do into the photography I’m pursuing on this four-month journey.  I’ll update my bio with a link...

More in keeping with this thread... I have a question for all of you.  I know French labels at all levels like the back of my hand, but I don’t know Italian.  I’m wanting to pick up a few new things before I head to the Caucuses, then Paris and New York.  Just a few.  Cashmere scarf or two, a couple of lovely blouses, maybe another pair of leather pants.  I’m already friendly with an Hermes SA here; their stock is empty of what I want.

Any recommendations of Italian labels or Napoli stores to visit?  I’ve explored Max Mara and there’s possibility there.  What I would most love to know is an Italian cashmere alternative to Eric Bompard.  

Thanks!


----------



## Meta

arabesques said:


> Thank you, dharma.  I am well.  Currently in Naples after a time in Lebanon and Jordan (and then a little in Sicily).  Soon to be in the Caucuses.    I’m active on Instagram now...I’m pouring everything I do into the photography I’m pursuing on this four-month journey.  I’ll update my bio with a link...
> 
> More in keeping with this thread... I have a question for all of you.  I know French labels at all levels like the back of my hand, but I don’t know Italian.  I’m wanting to pick up a few new things before I head to the Caucuses, then Paris and New York.  Just a few.  Cashmere scarf or two, a couple of lovely blouses, maybe another pair of leather pants.  I’m already friendly with an Hermes SA here; their stock is empty of what I want.
> 
> Any recommendations of Italian labels or Napoli stores to visit?  I’ve explored Max Mara and there’s possibility there.  What I would most love to know is an Italian cashmere alternative to Eric Bompard.
> 
> Thanks!


Good to see you here @arabesque! Perhaps Brunello Cucinelli? That's the first brand that came to mind for cashmere. I'm thinking maybe @prepster or @papertiger might have more suggestions.

ETA: How can I forget Loro Piana!


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> Good to see you here @arabesque! Perhaps Brunello Cucinelli? That's the first brand that came to mind for cashmere. I'm thinking maybe @prepster or @papertiger might have more suggestions.
> 
> ETA: How can I forget Loro Piana!





arabesques said:


> Thank you, dharma.  I am well.  Currently in Naples after a time in Lebanon and Jordan (and then a little in Sicily).  Soon to be in the Caucuses.    I’m active on Instagram now...I’m pouring everything I do into the photography I’m pursuing on this four-month journey.  I’ll update my bio with a link...
> 
> More in keeping with this thread... I have a question for all of you.  I know French labels at all levels like the back of my hand, but I don’t know Italian.  I’m wanting to pick up a few new things before I head to the Caucuses, then Paris and New York.  Just a few.  Cashmere scarf or two, a couple of lovely blouses, maybe another pair of leather pants.  I’m already friendly with an Hermes SA here; their stock is empty of what I want.
> 
> Any recommendations of Italian labels or Napoli stores to visit?  I’ve explored Max Mara and there’s possibility there.  What I would most love to know is an Italian cashmere alternative to Eric Bompard.
> 
> Thanks!



Apart from LP
try:
Gentryportifino;
Fabiana Filippi (she also has a shop in Mayfair London)
Agnona
Brunello Cucinelli (more conventional)
N_8
Colombo
Sorelle Secli

I've tried to think about your physique and aesthetic. I think you will love N_8 and Agnona, in fact, try Agnona and the last 3 names first. Have fun!

When you go to Paris try Florence de Semonville too, I love my cashmere and leather dress from there.

Of course you know the best cashmere in the world comes from SCOTLAND


----------



## papertiger

Oh dear, forget Florence de Semonville they went bust


----------



## arabesques

papertiger said:


> Apart from LP
> try:
> Gentryportifino;
> Fabiana Filippi (she also has a shop in Mayfair London)
> Agnona
> Brunello Cucinelli (more conventional)
> N_8
> Colombo
> Sorelle Secli
> 
> I've tried to think about your physique and aesthetic. I think you will love N_8 and Agnona, in fact, try Agnona and the last 3 names first. Have fun!
> 
> When you go to Paris try Florence de Semonville too, I love my cashmere and leather dress from there.
> 
> Of course you know the best cashmere in the world comes from SCOTLAND



Thank you, papertiger!  This list is great.  I love hearing about and looking at less-global labels.  A chance to explore.  A sartorial adventure!


----------



## prepster

weN84 said:


> Good to see you here @arabesque! Perhaps Brunello Cucinelli? That's the first brand that came to mind for cashmere. I'm thinking maybe @prepster or @papertiger might have more suggestions.
> 
> ETA: How can I forget Loro Piana!





papertiger said:


> Apart from LP
> try:
> Gentryportifino;
> Fabiana Filippi (she also has a shop in Mayfair London)
> Agnona
> Brunello Cucinelli (more conventional)
> N_8
> Colombo
> Sorelle Secli
> 
> I've tried to think about your physique and aesthetic. I think you will love N_8 and Agnona, in fact, try Agnona and the last 3 names first. Have fun!
> 
> When you go to Paris try Florence de Semonville too, I love my cashmere and leather dress from there.
> 
> Of course you know the best cashmere in the world comes from SCOTLAND





arabesques said:


> Thank you, papertiger!  This list is great.  I love hearing about and looking at less-global labels.  A chance to explore.  A sartorial adventure!



Hi, These are all great suggestions.  Another favorite cashmere stop in Italy is Malo.  Scrumptious cashmere.   They have quite a few shops.  Try the store finder on their website to see if there is a store near you.  Have fun!


----------



## cafecreme15

arabesques said:


> Thank you, papertiger!  This list is great.  I love hearing about and looking at less-global labels.  A chance to explore.  A sartorial adventure!


 I have recommended Les Ateliers de la Maille before on this thread for those who will be in Paris!


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> Here they are, 1951 and 1950
> 
> View attachment 3962311
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962315
> 
> 
> 
> and my handmade diamond in ebony ring
> 
> View attachment 3962308


Oh my..the Sac mallettes.


----------



## nicole0612

We just got tickets to Hamilton! I think one of you went recently? I was so surprised that tickets were still available since the shows have already started here in Seattle.


----------



## Meta

nicole0612 said:


> We just got tickets to Hamilton! I think one of you went recently? I was so surprised that tickets were still available since the shows have already started here in Seattle.


@Joannadyne went with her DS  Enjoy!


----------



## chaneljewel

Agree that’s the pajamafication has become a problem.  It amazes me how often it occurs...I mean your’re actually wearing your pajamas????  Sometimes I just can’t look!!
Clothes deserve to be worn. We spend so much time purchasing a piece then hide it away for that special “time”.  Agree that we should wear our treasures.  My mom always told me that it’s better to be overdressed than under dressed. I totally feel this way.


----------



## Joannadyne

nicole0612 said:


> We just got tickets to Hamilton! I think one of you went recently? I was so surprised that tickets were still available since the shows have already started here in Seattle.



Yay! I went with my DS back in Dec. and we both loved it! I entered the lottery every day to try to get tickets for DH to go but to no avail. That’s great that you were able to get tickets without a problem. Hope you love it, too.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> We just got tickets to Hamilton! I think one of you went recently? I was so surprised that tickets were still available since the shows have already started here in Seattle.


Did you get selected in the lottery?!? I've been entering every day!


----------



## Joannadyne

I am guilty of pajamafying in the past. Never literal pajamas, but just t-shirt and jeansing it every day. Looking back, the shlubbiness was an outer representation of how I felt about myself - I was desperately unhappy, stuck in a low-paid, crappy job with an awful boss (for 10 years!!) and I gained a lot of weight, which made me feel ugly and self conscious. So I tried to hide by dressing in shapeless t-shirts. It didn’t help my misery but the bigger I got, the more I wanted to be invisible. 

My DS asked me just yesterday why girls care so much about the way they look. Putting aside the concept of sexual attraction - he’s only 8, haha - I told him, “Well, when you look good, you feel good.” I think this is true for me, even though I am still uncomfortably overweight, though much less so than before. I struggle with finding things that fit me well, and sometimes, I’ll buy something that I’m crazy about in the store, but then when I put it on to go out, I think it makes me look huge. So I fall back into my pattern and pick something else that is less noticeable. Not shlubby any more, but maybe something less bold. I admire you gals who are able to play with different silhouettes and hemlines and all these amazing looks because it shows such an exuberance for style. It’s inspiring. I want to be that way! 

This lifelong weight struggle has made me risk averse, fashion wise. I stick with what I know will work and often that makes for a boring wardrobe. One of the reasons I adore my scarves so much is because it’s an instant pick-me-up; it makes any outfit more dressy, more cute, more colorful, more special, and they will never not fit me. They’ve also really opened me up to making better and bolder choices with color. 

Now don’t get me wrong, I’m not always a Debbie Downer on myself. Other times, I look in the mirror and think damn! I look AWESOME. Then I feel terrific. But I also think that how my life is going at the time has a big influence on how I see myself. So the reverse of what I told DS is true, too. When you feel good, you look good.

One last thought re: weight loss. My DH made an interesting suggestion to me the other day. I was in the throes of body dysmorphia and berating myself for being so huge. He said he had been listening to a podcast where one of the guests brought up fitness and weight loss and that one of the things that really helped her was changing her mindset. Instead of telling herself that she’s fat or ugly and generally thinking negatively about her body, she began treating her body as a precious possession, something valuable that she had to take care of. I pshawed DH at the time but then have been secretly trying it. I think it’s helpful. First, the separation of my body from myself is helpful psychologically. And second, it’s slowly helping me make better decisions. I’m not used to thinking of my body as something wonderful to take care of. Maybe I should pretend I’m a croc Kelly. Then I’ll be thin and healthy in no time flat! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cafecreme15

klynneann said:


> Did you get selected in the lottery?!? I've been entering every day!



I tried entering the NYC lottery every day for MONTHS and no dice. I did win tickets over the summer to see War Paint though!


----------



## klynneann

Joannadyne said:


> I am guilty of pajamafying in the past. Never literal pajamas, but just t-shirt and jeansing it every day. Looking back, the shlubbiness was an outer representation of how I felt about myself - I was desperately unhappy, stuck in a low-paid, crappy job with an awful boss (for 10 years!!) and I gained a lot of weight, which made me feel ugly and self conscious. So I tried to hide by dressing in shapeless t-shirts. It didn’t help my misery but the bigger I got, the more I wanted to be invisible.
> 
> My DS asked me just yesterday why girls care so much about the way they look. Putting aside the concept of sexual attraction - he’s only 8, haha - I told him, “Well, when you look good, you feel good.” I think this is true for me, even though I am still uncomfortably overweight, though much less so than before. I struggle with finding things that fit me well, and sometimes, I’ll buy something that I’m crazy about in the store, but then when I put it on to go out, I think it makes me look huge. So I fall back into my pattern and pick something else that is less noticeable. Not shlubby any more, but maybe something less bold. I admire you gals who are able to play with different silhouettes and hemlines and all these amazing looks because it shows such an exuberance for style. It’s inspiring. I want to be that way!
> 
> This lifelong weight struggle has made me risk averse, fashion wise. I stick with what I know will work and often that makes for a boring wardrobe. One of the reasons I adore my scarves so much is because it’s an instant pick-me-up; it makes any outfit more dressy, more cute, more colorful, more special, and they will never not fit me. They’ve also really opened me up to making better and bolder choices with color.
> 
> Now don’t get me wrong, I’m not always a Debbie Downer on myself. Other times, I look in the mirror and think damn! I look AWESOME. Then I feel terrific. But I also think that how my life is going at the time has a big influence on how I see myself. So the reverse of what I told DS is true, too. When you feel good, you look good.
> 
> One last thought re: weight loss. My DH made an interesting suggestion to me the other day. I was in the throes of body dysmorphia and berating myself for being so huge. He said he had been listening to a podcast where one of the guests brought up fitness and weight loss and that one of the things that really helped her was changing her mindset. Instead of telling herself that she’s fat or ugly and generally thinking negatively about her body, she began treating her body as a precious possession, something valuable that she had to take care of. I pshawed DH at the time but then have been secretly trying it. I think it’s helpful. First, the separation of my body from myself is helpful psychologically. And second, it’s slowly helping me make better decisions. I’m not used to thinking of my body as something wonderful to take care of. Maybe I should pretend I’m a croc Kelly. Then I’ll be thin and healthy in no time flat! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Oh Joanna - I could cry.  Me too, almost exactly.    FWIW, I think you're beautiful!  And your makeup is always spot on!


----------



## cafecreme15

Joannadyne said:


> I am guilty of pajamafying in the past. Never literal pajamas, but just t-shirt and jeansing it every day. Looking back, the shlubbiness was an outer representation of how I felt about myself - I was desperately unhappy, stuck in a low-paid, crappy job with an awful boss (for 10 years!!) and I gained a lot of weight, which made me feel ugly and self conscious. So I tried to hide by dressing in shapeless t-shirts. It didn’t help my misery but the bigger I got, the more I wanted to be invisible.
> 
> My DS asked me just yesterday why girls care so much about the way they look. Putting aside the concept of sexual attraction - he’s only 8, haha - I told him, “Well, when you look good, you feel good.” I think this is true for me, even though I am still uncomfortably overweight, though much less so than before. I struggle with finding things that fit me well, and sometimes, I’ll buy something that I’m crazy about in the store, but then when I put it on to go out, I think it makes me look huge. So I fall back into my pattern and pick something else that is less noticeable. Not shlubby any more, but maybe something less bold. I admire you gals who are able to play with different silhouettes and hemlines and all these amazing looks because it shows such an exuberance for style. It’s inspiring. I want to be that way!
> 
> This lifelong weight struggle has made me risk averse, fashion wise. I stick with what I know will work and often that makes for a boring wardrobe. One of the reasons I adore my scarves so much is because it’s an instant pick-me-up; it makes any outfit more dressy, more cute, more colorful, more special, and they will never not fit me. They’ve also really opened me up to making better and bolder choices with color.
> 
> Now don’t get me wrong, I’m not always a Debbie Downer on myself. Other times, I look in the mirror and think damn! I look AWESOME. Then I feel terrific. But I also think that how my life is going at the time has a big influence on how I see myself. So the reverse of what I told DS is true, too. When you feel good, you look good.
> 
> One last thought re: weight loss. My DH made an interesting suggestion to me the other day. I was in the throes of body dysmorphia and berating myself for being so huge. He said he had been listening to a podcast where one of the guests brought up fitness and weight loss and that one of the things that really helped her was changing her mindset. Instead of telling herself that she’s fat or ugly and generally thinking negatively about her body, she began treating her body as a precious possession, something valuable that she had to take care of. I pshawed DH at the time but then have been secretly trying it. I think it’s helpful. First, the separation of my body from myself is helpful psychologically. And second, it’s slowly helping me make better decisions. I’m not used to thinking of my body as something wonderful to take care of. Maybe I should pretend I’m a croc Kelly. Then I’ll be thin and healthy in no time flat! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]





klynneann said:


> Oh Joanna - I could cry.  Me too, almost exactly.    FWIW, I think you're beautiful!  And your makeup is always spot on!



I totally agree with everything klynneann said! You always look gorgeous and your face has such a happy glow to it! Sending you many hugs, and I hope your move is going well and that the couch dilemma has been solved!


----------



## Joannadyne

klynneann said:


> Oh Joanna - I could cry.  Me too, almost exactly.    FWIW, I think you're beautiful!  And your makeup is always spot on!



Aww, hugs to you, too! We can start our own #metoo movement! I was fortunate to have met you irl and I know you are an elegant, sophisticated and gorgeous woman with great style. I knew I would love you when I first saw you carrying your bold but cute Ferragamo bag! 



cafecreme15 said:


> I totally agree with everything klynneann said! You always look gorgeous and your face has such a happy glow to it! Sending you many hugs, and I hope your move is going well and that the couch dilemma has been solved!



You are one who’s style I admire! Thank you for such wonderful compliments!! Despite my weight issues, I am a pretty cheerful and optimistic person. I think a lot of that is because my weight was not the sole influencer of my feelings of self worth. Haha, perhaps my weight has kept me grounded in more ways than one! (Oh and yes, we’re all moved in! No couch yet - a friend gave us his almost new futon that was in storage, so I gave myself permission to buy a new scarf instead, lol. There will always be a couch out there to buy but there were only two Samourais in cw 07 left in the U.S. Priorities!) 

So, in light of my own experience, what do you think are the reasons for the pajamafication of the world? That folks these days generally feel crappy about themselves? That society doesn’t place as much importance in dressing nicely anymore? That we’ve become too permissive? Or is it an extension of the general acceptance of doing whatever feels ok to you as long as you’re not hurting anyone? I don’t know - the only times casual dress has ever bothered me is when I’m at a place with an implied dress code, for example, at live theater performances or fine dining restaurants. Otherwise, I simply admire and enjoy those I serendipitously encounter who make interesting, beautiful or fun sartorial choices. 

But I will never get used to super ripped jeans. Or tie dye T-shirts.


----------



## Genie27

Hugs to you both, @Joannadyne  and @klynneann - I've been there too

I found that dressing 'up' for work made a difference in perception. My co-workers treat me more like a manager when I dress up, and like a colleague when I dress down. It's very subtle.

Regarding the pyjamafication or dressing down phenomenon - it's a source of pride for some people (not me) to dress down for work - like they have made it, and don't need to impress, and can wear what they like. Seeing the effects, I will say it's better to be sharply dressed than casual.


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> Yay! I went with my DS back in Dec. and we both loved it! I entered the lottery every day to try to get tickets for DH to go but to no avail. That’s great that you were able to get tickets without a problem. Hope you love it, too.





klynneann said:


> Did you get selected in the lottery?!? I've been entering every day!





cafecreme15 said:


> I tried entering the NYC lottery every day for MONTHS and no dice. I did win tickets over the summer to see War Paint though!





weN84 said:


> @Joannadyne went with her DS  Enjoy!



Thank you!  Now I remember your story Joannadyne.  I actually only realized Hamilton was in town because I heard a segment on NPR about the lottery.  I thought it was only here for a week or so, therefore I was shocked to realized it is here for almost 2 months!  I did not try the lottery, since we have a little one and busy work schedules we need to plan ahead, so our tickets are for next month.  It was a lot less than I thought, while tickets go for $1200-1600 for the floor seats, our tickets were only about $300 each and they are not the worst seats (farther forward on the balcony)!


----------



## Genie27

So....I'm stuck in the frozen north and am having a hard time figuring out the weather further south like Las Vegas.

My brain seems to think if its not ice and snow where I'm going, it's a heatwave. May in Vegas is lovely, but how is February? Is it sandals/tshirt and shorts weather? Or more realistically light jacket/closed shoes/scarf weather? Too breezy for a moussie? Too warm for a CSGM? 

(And of course, the cardigan for freezing cold restaurants and conference rooms.)


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> I am guilty of pajamafying in the past. Never literal pajamas, but just t-shirt and jeansing it every day. Looking back, the shlubbiness was an outer representation of how I felt about myself - I was desperately unhappy, stuck in a low-paid, crappy job with an awful boss (for 10 years!!) and I gained a lot of weight, which made me feel ugly and self conscious. So I tried to hide by dressing in shapeless t-shirts. It didn’t help my misery but the bigger I got, the more I wanted to be invisible.
> 
> My DS asked me just yesterday why girls care so much about the way they look. Putting aside the concept of sexual attraction - he’s only 8, haha - I told him, “Well, when you look good, you feel good.” I think this is true for me, even though I am still uncomfortably overweight, though much less so than before. I struggle with finding things that fit me well, and sometimes, I’ll buy something that I’m crazy about in the store, but then when I put it on to go out, I think it makes me look huge. So I fall back into my pattern and pick something else that is less noticeable. Not shlubby any more, but maybe something less bold. I admire you gals who are able to play with different silhouettes and hemlines and all these amazing looks because it shows such an exuberance for style. It’s inspiring. I want to be that way!
> 
> This lifelong weight struggle has made me risk averse, fashion wise. I stick with what I know will work and often that makes for a boring wardrobe. One of the reasons I adore my scarves so much is because it’s an instant pick-me-up; it makes any outfit more dressy, more cute, more colorful, more special, and they will never not fit me. They’ve also really opened me up to making better and bolder choices with color.
> 
> Now don’t get me wrong, I’m not always a Debbie Downer on myself. Other times, I look in the mirror and think damn! I look AWESOME. Then I feel terrific. But I also think that how my life is going at the time has a big influence on how I see myself. So the reverse of what I told DS is true, too. When you feel good, you look good.
> 
> One last thought re: weight loss. My DH made an interesting suggestion to me the other day. I was in the throes of body dysmorphia and berating myself for being so huge. He said he had been listening to a podcast where one of the guests brought up fitness and weight loss and that one of the things that really helped her was changing her mindset. Instead of telling herself that she’s fat or ugly and generally thinking negatively about her body, she began treating her body as a precious possession, something valuable that she had to take care of. I pshawed DH at the time but then have been secretly trying it. I think it’s helpful. First, the separation of my body from myself is helpful psychologically. And second, it’s slowly helping me make better decisions. I’m not used to thinking of my body as something wonderful to take care of. Maybe I should pretend I’m a croc Kelly. Then I’ll be thin and healthy in no time flat! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


This is a beautiful post and very insightful.  This is the exact reframing recommended for any type of negative self image/self talk and it is so important.  Thinking about ourself with a little distance helps to create that appreciation, love and gratitude, as we love our imperfect children, husbands, parents, pets, I don't favor many things about my physical body but I am so in awe and so grateful that I do have this physical body which somehow exists and allows me to experience the world.  Sometimes I am distracted by pain (or by sadness and dismay about the physical changes of time), but some reframing helps the awe and gratefulness to come back.


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> Aww, hugs to you, too! We can start our own #metoo movement! I was fortunate to have met you irl and I know you are an elegant, sophisticated and gorgeous woman with great style. I knew I would love you when I first saw you carrying your bold but cute Ferragamo bag!
> 
> 
> 
> You are one who’s style I admire! Thank you for such wonderful compliments!! Despite my weight issues, I am a pretty cheerful and optimistic person. I think a lot of that is because my weight was not the sole influencer of my feelings of self worth. Haha, perhaps my weight has kept me grounded in more ways than one! (Oh and yes, we’re all moved in! No couch yet - a friend gave us his almost new futon that was in storage, so I gave myself permission to buy a new scarf instead, lol. There will always be a couch out there to buy but there were only two Samourais in cw 07 left in the U.S. Priorities!)
> 
> So, in light of my own experience, what do you think are the reasons for the pajamafication of the world? That folks these days generally feel crappy about themselves? That society doesn’t place as much importance in dressing nicely anymore? That we’ve become too permissive? Or is it an extension of the general acceptance of doing whatever feels ok to you as long as you’re not hurting anyone? I don’t know - the only times casual dress has ever bothered me is when I’m at a place with an implied dress code, for example, at live theater performances or fine dining restaurants. Otherwise, I simply admire and enjoy those I serendipitously encounter who make interesting, beautiful or fun sartorial choices.
> 
> But I will never get used to super ripped jeans. Or tie dye T-shirts.



I think it is that comfort is king.  Also hugely changed social norms.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> So....I'm stuck in the frozen north and am having a hard time figuring out the weather further south like Las Vegas.
> 
> My brain seems to think if its not ice and snow where I'm going, it's a heatwave. May in Vegas is lovely, but how is February? Is it sandals/tshirt and shorts weather? Or more realistically light jacket/closed shoes/scarf weather? Too breezy for a moussie? Too warm for a CSGM?
> 
> (And of course, the cardigan for freezing cold restaurants and conference rooms.)



The internet tells me February highs of 64 and lows of 42.   The most beautiful time of year that I have been to Vegas was March and I doubt that February will be much different.   Not to warm for CSGM imho.   I think a moussie would be too light.

Also it will be chilly in the shade and hot in the sun.


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Aww, hugs to you, too! We can start our own #metoo movement! I was fortunate to have met you irl and I know you are an elegant, sophisticated and gorgeous woman with great style. I knew I would love you when I first saw you carrying your bold but cute Ferragamo bag!
> 
> 
> 
> You are one who’s style I admire! Thank you for such wonderful compliments!! Despite my weight issues, I am a pretty cheerful and optimistic person. I think a lot of that is because my weight was not the sole influencer of my feelings of self worth. Haha, perhaps my weight has kept me grounded in more ways than one! (Oh and yes, we’re all moved in! No couch yet - a friend gave us his almost new futon that was in storage, so I gave myself permission to buy a new scarf instead, lol. There will always be a couch out there to buy but there were only two Samourais in cw 07 left in the U.S. Priorities!)
> 
> So, in light of my own experience, what do you think are the reasons for the pajamafication of the world? That folks these days generally feel crappy about themselves? That society doesn’t place as much importance in dressing nicely anymore? That we’ve become too permissive? Or is it an extension of the general acceptance of doing whatever feels ok to you as long as you’re not hurting anyone? I don’t know - the only times casual dress has ever bothered me is when I’m at a place with an implied dress code, for example, at live theater performances or fine dining restaurants. Otherwise, I simply admire and enjoy those I serendipitously encounter who make interesting, beautiful or fun sartorial choices.
> 
> But I will never get used to super ripped jeans. Or tie dye T-shirts.



Well I have seen you IRL and you are by no means huge.    I think of you as having an average build.   Not skinny, not fat, just right in the middle.   

I admire your appearance tremendously.


----------



## Meta

Normcore comes to mind with the use of "pajamafication." 

I used to work in an office where most ppl dress very casually for work. As someone who enjoy fashion, I was often the target of snide remarks, especially in a female majority department. On casual Fridays where jeans are allowed, I'd be asking for trouble if I chose to wear a dress to work during Sumner.  Often snide remarks include, "Do you have a hot date after work?" (No, I don't) or "Why don't you work in fashion?" often times with an underlying context that fashion is for those who are shallow-minded.  I dress for myself and if I could, I'd be wearing a blazer/jacket to work almost daily because that's how I like to dress. Alas, since not even the VP of my dept wears one, I restrict myself to only wearing them when working off site with clients. 

These days I'm almost always in jeans with my LO in tow but I enjoy dressing up when meeting with friends or going to H even if I'm sometimes still in jeans.  My ideal uniform is a blazer/jacket with jeans!


----------



## cafecreme15

Joannadyne said:


> Aww, hugs to you, too! We can start our own #metoo movement! I was fortunate to have met you irl and I know you are an elegant, sophisticated and gorgeous woman with great style. I knew I would love you when I first saw you carrying your bold but cute Ferragamo bag!
> 
> 
> 
> You are one who’s style I admire! Thank you for such wonderful compliments!! Despite my weight issues, I am a pretty cheerful and optimistic person. I think a lot of that is because my weight was not the sole influencer of my feelings of self worth. Haha, perhaps my weight has kept me grounded in more ways than one! (Oh and yes, we’re all moved in! No couch yet - a friend gave us his almost new futon that was in storage, so I gave myself permission to buy a new scarf instead, lol. There will always be a couch out there to buy but there were only two Samourais in cw 07 left in the U.S. Priorities!)
> 
> So, in light of my own experience, what do you think are the reasons for the pajamafication of the world? That folks these days generally feel crappy about themselves? That society doesn’t place as much importance in dressing nicely anymore? That we’ve become too permissive? Or is it an extension of the general acceptance of doing whatever feels ok to you as long as you’re not hurting anyone? I don’t know - the only times casual dress has ever bothered me is when I’m at a place with an implied dress code, for example, at live theater performances or fine dining restaurants. Otherwise, I simply admire and enjoy those I serendipitously encounter who make interesting, beautiful or fun sartorial choices.
> 
> But I will never get used to super ripped jeans. Or tie dye T-shirts.


You are so kind,  Joanne! And I am glad that the move has successfully concluded - totally agree with you on priorities! A couch will always be there, a specific scarf in a specific cw, not so much! I think the reason for the pajamafication of society is a mish mosh of all the factors you've mentioned. I think the increased role of perfectly curated social media has made a lot of people low on self-esteem, combined with the rise of athleisure brands like Lulu, Supreme, and Yeezy, plus everyone has realized that being comfortable is the way to go a lot of the time (note: not ALL the time). Sometimes the comfort is king mindset is a blessing, like when I am on a long haul flight and just want to wear leggings and sneakers, and sometimes it is a curse, like when you see people wearing shorts/sweatpants/sneakers at the theater.



weN84 said:


> Normcore comes to mind with the use of "pajamafication."
> 
> I used to work in an office where most ppl dress very casually for work. As someone who enjoy fashion, I was often the target of snide remarks, especially in a female majority department. On casual Fridays where jeans are allowed, I'd be asking for trouble if I chose to wear a dress to work during Sumner.  Often snide remarks include, "Do you have a hot date after work?" (No, I don't) or "Why don't you work in fashion?" often times with an underlying context that fashion is for those who are shallow-minded.  I dress for myself and if I could, I'd be wearing a blazer/jacket to work almost daily because that's how I like to dress. Alas, since not even the VP of my dept wears one, I restrict myself to only wearing them when working off site with clients.
> 
> These days I'm almost always in jeans with my LO in tow but I enjoy dressing up when meeting with friends or going to H even if I'm sometimes still in jeans.  My ideal uniform is a blazer/jacket with jeans!


I identify so much with all of this! In my office, even the most successful women dress frumpily (is that a word?) and conservatively, as if they are worried that people won't take their work seriously if they dare spend any time thinking about their clothes or appearance. To me, it is the opposite - I would hope people would trust me to deliver top-notch work product if I signal that I take the time to care for myself. I wonder if the conservative fashion atmosphere is a byproduct of what is theoretically a bygone era, where women could not be taken seriously and advance in their careers if they showed their feminine side. I very much hope this changes with my generation, such that caring about traditionally feminine things like fashion is not viewed as an intellectual weakness, but rather an asset that allows you to project your self-confidence to the world.


----------



## chaneljewel

Joannadyne said:


> I am guilty of pajamafying in the past. Never literal pajamas, but just t-shirt and jeansing it every day. Looking back, the shlubbiness was an outer representation of how I felt about myself - I was desperately unhappy, stuck in a low-paid, crappy job with an awful boss (for 10 years!!) and I gained a lot of weight, which made me feel ugly and self conscious. So I tried to hide by dressing in shapeless t-shirts. It didn’t help my misery but the bigger I got, the more I wanted to be invisible.
> 
> My DS asked me just yesterday why girls care so much about the way they look. Putting aside the concept of sexual attraction - he’s only 8, haha - I told him, “Well, when you look good, you feel good.” I think this is true for me, even though I am still uncomfortably overweight, though much less so than before. I struggle with finding things that fit me well, and sometimes, I’ll buy something that I’m crazy about in the store, but then when I put it on to go out, I think it makes me look huge. So I fall back into my pattern and pick something else that is less noticeable. Not shlubby any more, but maybe something less bold. I admire you gals who are able to play with different silhouettes and hemlines and all these amazing looks because it shows such an exuberance for style. It’s inspiring. I want to be that way!
> 
> This lifelong weight struggle has made me risk averse, fashion wise. I stick with what I know will work and often that makes for a boring wardrobe. One of the reasons I adore my scarves so much is because it’s an instant pick-me-up; it makes any outfit more dressy, more cute, more colorful, more special, and they will never not fit me. They’ve also really opened me up to making better and bolder choices with color.
> 
> Now don’t get me wrong, I’m not always a Debbie Downer on myself. Other times, I look in the mirror and think damn! I look AWESOME. Then I feel terrific. But I also think that how my life is going at the time has a big influence on how I see myself. So the reverse of what I told DS is true, too. When you feel good, you look good.
> 
> One last thought re: weight loss. My DH made an interesting suggestion to me the other day. I was in the throes of body dysmorphia and berating myself for being so huge. He said he had been listening to a podcast where one of the guests brought up fitness and weight loss and that one of the things that really helped her was changing her mindset. Instead of telling herself that she’s fat or ugly and generally thinking negatively about her body, she began treating her body as a precious possession, something valuable that she had to take care of. I pshawed DH at the time but then have been secretly trying it. I think it’s helpful. First, the separation of my body from myself is helpful psychologically. And second, it’s slowly helping me make better decisions. I’m not used to thinking of my body as something wonderful to take care of. Maybe I should pretend I’m a croc Kelly. Then I’ll be thin and healthy in no time flat! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Ahhh...I don’t know you personally but am sure you have many, many good qualities.  I think it’s hard for women as we tend to feel judged by society when it comes to looks and size.  Just look at the magazines.  This is one reason that women should support each other and raise the bar on tolerance.  I think we’ve all had our pajamafication of down dressing at some point.   For me it’s the actual wearing of pjs in public that’s horrifying.  I just don’t get it.  I don’t always have on an outfit that would be considered fashionable, but I do try to look my best even it’s when I go to yoga or the gym.  It just makes me feel happy and more confident.


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> I am guilty of pajamafying in the past. Never literal pajamas, but just t-shirt and jeansing it every day. Looking back, the shlubbiness was an outer representation of how I felt about myself - I was desperately unhappy, stuck in a low-paid, crappy job with an awful boss (for 10 years!!) and I gained a lot of weight, which made me feel ugly and self conscious. So I tried to hide by dressing in shapeless t-shirts. It didn’t help my misery but the bigger I got, the more I wanted to be invisible.
> 
> My DS asked me just yesterday why girls care so much about the way they look. Putting aside the concept of sexual attraction - he’s only 8, haha - I told him, “Well, when you look good, you feel good.” I think this is true for me, even though I am still uncomfortably overweight, though much less so than before. I struggle with finding things that fit me well, and sometimes, I’ll buy something that I’m crazy about in the store, but then when I put it on to go out, I think it makes me look huge. So I fall back into my pattern and pick something else that is less noticeable. Not shlubby any more, but maybe something less bold. I admire you gals who are able to play with different silhouettes and hemlines and all these amazing looks because it shows such an exuberance for style. It’s inspiring. I want to be that way!
> 
> This lifelong weight struggle has made me risk averse, fashion wise. I stick with what I know will work and often that makes for a boring wardrobe. One of the reasons I adore my scarves so much is because it’s an instant pick-me-up; it makes any outfit more dressy, more cute, more colorful, more special, and they will never not fit me. They’ve also really opened me up to making better and bolder choices with color.
> 
> Now don’t get me wrong, I’m not always a Debbie Downer on myself. Other times, I look in the mirror and think damn! I look AWESOME. Then I feel terrific. But I also think that how my life is going at the time has a big influence on how I see myself. So the reverse of what I told DS is true, too. When you feel good, you look good.
> 
> One last thought re: weight loss. My DH made an interesting suggestion to me the other day. I was in the throes of body dysmorphia and berating myself for being so huge. He said he had been listening to a podcast where one of the guests brought up fitness and weight loss and that one of the things that really helped her was changing her mindset. Instead of telling herself that she’s fat or ugly and generally thinking negatively about her body, she began treating her body as a precious possession, something valuable that she had to take care of. I pshawed DH at the time but then have been secretly trying it. I think it’s helpful. First, the separation of my body from myself is helpful psychologically. And second, it’s slowly helping me make better decisions. I’m not used to thinking of my body as something wonderful to take care of. Maybe I should pretend I’m a croc Kelly. Then I’ll be thin and healthy in no time flat! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



You are a croc Kelly - in Amethyst (my favourite colour croc). I always think of you as particularly bold and bright, witty and stylish.

Thank you for your personal story, you are brave to tell it, I agree, compulsively dressing-to-hide _is _about insecurity and hence dysmorphia. So is never being able to leave the house unless in _full_ makeup and min 5" heels but manifesting in different way.

I think what we've been talking about is more a general trend of a huge sway of the population towards complete disintegration of the line between being in private bedroom/lounge/home gym and out in public. The disregard of dress-codes wherever and whatever and no accountability or respect  of any occasion, place, time or any other person. This is across all social classes. This trend is not  a rebellion, it's a sleep-walking, microwave dinner-for-one dressing for all and it's been sold to us just like ready-meals.

From the 1950s we've been encouraged to think that youth and all things cool equates with increased casualness of dress and manners. Whereas real youth movements and subcultures usually develop specific codes of dress that  involve complicated fashions and styling rituals. The mainstream selling of casualness aims to make cheaper materials, less fitting details and less sizes (more elastane) for high mark-up on cheap clothing.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Popping back in again - I've missed so much!

Joanna you are absolutely beautiful and I love seeing your beaming face in all your gorgeous scarf photos! I keep myself fairly slim now, but back during my teenage awkward phase I lost 50 lbs (followed by not weighing enough for quite some time). My weight (big or small) really defined me for years, but I will never forget how hard that was (plus losing the weight each time I had a child) and how I felt before and after. I know I'm still somewhat body dysmorphic but I can live with it, as long as my clothes fit. 

Oh BTW love the weather in Vegas February and March. Might be too chilly for swimming but it's really nice. This is the first winter we haven't gone in a while because DH usually goes for dental education classes/credits and he went to LA instead to learn a new technique. [emoji20]

Sheikha, I think it was you who mentioned wanting a croc/gator SO.....funny thing is, when I went to pick up my bag, my best friend went with me. She had just been told by our home boutique that an exotic 35cm was "out of the question" because their quota was cut and she was not a good enough customer (I was present for this conversation). So I took her to my favorite boutique to pick up my SO AND.....my SA made the magic happen and he pulled out the bag of her dreams from the back! Every time I looked at it I giggled like a crazy person and refused to touch it. I will never own an exotic bag that big as it would kill me to damage it. At the very most maybe a K25 someday but more likely a KP if anything, ever. Anyway, we both bought our dream bags at the same time! 

PT I'm so glad your mom is doing better! The bags and ring are sooooo cool.

Cafe, I also love your sneakers and bag. I think you should get whatever you want for graduation, although for such big purchases I usually pick jewelry because it gets less wear and tear. Of course that is easy for me to say, DH is a Rolex man so that's what we have. I have a yg and a SS and I would like pg someday, probably when I turn 50 [emoji51] I am fascinated by the idea of Jews in Mississippi - did they even have a synagogue there back in the '20s?

TT I love that watch!!!! Can't wait to see some modeling shots. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️

Dharma, I am floored by your awesome half tuck technique!!! HOW do you master that?

gracekelly my DH says the exact same thing about me! I would always rather overdress...I like to explain it this way - I am still the ten year old girl who wants to dress up and play princess....Every. Single. Day. Sometimes I make it fun and if I'm not sure what to wear I pull out a few options and let DH pick. Dare I say that's a child-raising technique I use on my husband????

And last but not least, Nicole - I did want to raise one bag option that hasn't been mentioned yet - the LV Capucines? It has a flap that can be brought over or tucked in and comes in a variety of sizes:

https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/capucines-pm-taurillon-012812#M51081

Sick again for the third time this winter - just a cold, but Jack finished his semester and his schedule is kicking into high gear again so I'm resting up. Also I have completely reorganized my closet! Bought this awesome piece from ikea for makeup and scarves:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50360472/

And we are finishing up the guest room (just in time for the guests to arrive [emoji28]). So I have been busy but miss chatting with you guys.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

nicole0612 said:


> We just got tickets to Hamilton! I think one of you went recently? I was so surprised that tickets were still available since the shows have already started here in Seattle.


My husband took a flight from Dubai to New York twice just to see that show. Never with me though 

arabesque, what a great trip! Where in the Caucasus are you going?


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> Normcore comes to mind with the use of "pajamafication."
> 
> I used to work in an office where most ppl dress very casually for work. As someone who enjoy fashion, I was often the target of snide remarks, especially in a female majority department. On casual Fridays where jeans are allowed, I'd be asking for trouble if I chose to wear a dress to work during Sumner.  Often snide remarks include, "Do you have a hot date after work?" (No, I don't) or "Why don't you work in fashion?" often times with an underlying context that fashion is for those who are shallow-minded.  I dress for myself and if I could, I'd be wearing a blazer/jacket to work almost daily because that's how I like to dress. Alas, since not even the VP of my dept wears one, I restrict myself to only wearing them when working off site with clients.
> 
> These days I'm almost always in jeans with my LO in tow but I enjoy dressing up when meeting with friends or going to H even if I'm sometimes still in jeans.  My ideal uniform is a blazer/jacket with jeans!



I think those people were just mean people with no fashion sense. Keep being you. 

I see/saw normcore as an pseudo-intellectual rebellion against fashion/social-media/status. It only works on the very young/thin/pretty girls who wear 'mom' jeans and and can't be mistaken for everyday moms or guys who came out to their family aged 10 and are on a mission that gay means nothing but one's choice of partner etc. It's about having it all and playing it down, it seems almost every generation has a middle-class contingent that dresses down somehow.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Popping back in again - I've missed so much!
> 
> Joanna you are absolutely beautiful and I love seeing your beaming face in all your gorgeous scarf photos! I keep myself fairly slim now, but back during my teenage awkward phase I lost 50 lbs (followed by not weighing enough for quite some time). My weight (big or small) really defined me for years, but I will never forget how hard that was (plus losing the weight each time I had a child) and how I felt before and after. I know I'm still somewhat body dysmorphic but I can live with it, as long as my clothes fit.
> 
> Oh BTW love the weather in Vegas February and March. Might be too chilly for swimming but it's really nice. This is the first winter we haven't gone in a while because DH usually goes for dental education classes/credits and he went to LA instead to learn a new technique. [emoji20]
> 
> Sheikha, I think it was you who mentioned wanting a croc/gator SO.....funny thing is, when I went to pick up my bag, my best friend went with me. She had just been told by our home boutique that an exotic 35cm was "out of the question" because their quota was cut and she was not a good enough customer (I was present for this conversation). So I took her to my favorite boutique to pick up my SO AND.....my SA made the magic happen and he pulled out the bag of her dreams from the back! Every time I looked at it I giggled like a crazy person and refused to touch it. I will never own an exotic bag that big as it would kill me to damage it. At the very most maybe a K25 someday but more likely a KP if anything, ever. Anyway, we both bought our dream bags at the same time!
> 
> PT I'm so glad your mom is doing better! The bags and ring are sooooo cool.
> 
> Cafe, I also love your sneakers and bag. I think you should get whatever you want for graduation, although for such big purchases I usually pick jewelry because it gets less wear and tear. Of course that is easy for me to say, DH is a Rolex man so that's what we have. I have a yg and a SS and I would like pg someday, probably when I turn 50 [emoji51] I am fascinated by the idea of Jews in Mississippi - did they even have a synagogue there back in the '20s?
> 
> TT I love that watch!!!! Can't wait to see some modeling shots. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Dharma, I am floored by your awesome half tuck technique!!! HOW do you master that?
> 
> gracekelly my DH says the exact same thing about me! I would always rather overdress...I like to explain it this way - I am still the ten year old girl who wants to dress up and play princess....Every. Single. Day. Sometimes I make it fun and if I'm not sure what to wear I pull out a few options and let DH pick. Dare I say that's a child-raising technique I use on my husband????
> 
> And last but not least, Nicole - I did want to raise one bag option that hasn't been mentioned yet - the LV Capucines? It has a flap that can be brought over or tucked in and comes in a variety of sizes:
> 
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/capucines-pm-taurillon-012812#M51081
> 
> Sick again for the third time this winter - just a cold, but Jack finished his semester and his schedule is kicking into high gear again so I'm resting up. Also I have completely reorganized my closet! Bought this awesome piece from ikea for makeup and scarves:
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50360472/
> 
> And we are finishing up the guest room (just in time for the guests to arrive [emoji28]). So I have been busy but miss chatting with you guys.



Thank you 

So sorry you're sick for the third time but glad you're putting you time at home to good use. Have a fun time with guests and family. I will try to follow your lead and at least have a clear-up and vacuum.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

chaneljewel said:


> Ahhh...I don’t know you personally but am sure you have many, many good qualities.  I think it’s hard for women as we tend to feel judged by society when it comes to looks and size.  Just look at the magazines.  This is one reason that women should support each other and raise the bar on tolerance.  I think we’ve all had our pajamafication of down dressing at some point.   For me it’s the actual wearing of pjs in public that’s horrifying.  I just don’t get it.  I don’t always have on an outfit that would be considered fashionable, but I do try to look my best even it’s when I go to yoga or the gym.  It just makes me feel happy and more confident.



Do people do this?! Do they actually wear PJs in public?! I thought you guys were all joking.
Over here, women tend to overdress (I mean those who actually show their clothes). Except for some yoga mummies who wear their yoga outfits all day (and I don’t know whether it’s for comfort or because they are trying to make this “oh, I just finished marathon and am on my way to a zoomba class” impression).


----------



## Genie27

Yes, it’s quite common at airports, college towns, and maybe other places too. And mostly they aren’t even loungewear like juicy or lululemon, but bonafide jammies, replete with saggy bum and cutesy prints. Usually tucked into uggs and topped by a Henley.


----------



## chaneljewel

Genie27 said:


> Yes, it’s quite common at airports, college towns, and maybe other places too. And mostly they aren’t even loungewear like juicy or lululemon, but bonafide jammies, replete with saggy bum and cutesy prints. Usually tucked into uggs and topped by a Henley.


This is SO true.  It’s both female and male too.  I’m always so shocked.  I try not to stare but am appalled by it.


----------



## Katel

Joannadyne said:


> I am guilty of pajamafying in the past. Never literal pajamas, but just t-shirt and jeansing it every day. Looking back, the shlubbiness was an outer representation of how I felt about myself - I was desperately unhappy, stuck in a low-paid, crappy job with an awful boss (for 10 years!!) and I gained a lot of weight, which made me feel ugly and self conscious. So I tried to hide by dressing in shapeless t-shirts. It didn’t help my misery but the bigger I got, the more I wanted to be invisible.
> 
> My DS asked me just yesterday why girls care so much about the way they look. Putting aside the concept of sexual attraction - he’s only 8, haha - I told him, “Well, when you look good, you feel good.” I think this is true for me, even though I am still uncomfortably overweight, though much less so than before. I struggle with finding things that fit me well, and sometimes, I’ll buy something that I’m crazy about in the store, but then when I put it on to go out, I think it makes me look huge. So I fall back into my pattern and pick something else that is less noticeable. Not shlubby any more, but maybe something less bold. I admire you gals who are able to play with different silhouettes and hemlines and all these amazing looks because it shows such an exuberance for style. It’s inspiring. I want to be that way!
> 
> This lifelong weight struggle has made me risk averse, fashion wise. I stick with what I know will work and often that makes for a boring wardrobe. One of the reasons I adore my scarves so much is because it’s an instant pick-me-up; it makes any outfit more dressy, more cute, more colorful, more special, and they will never not fit me. They’ve also really opened me up to making better and bolder choices with color.
> 
> Now don’t get me wrong, I’m not always a Debbie Downer on myself. Other times, I look in the mirror and think damn! I look AWESOME. Then I feel terrific. But I also think that how my life is going at the time has a big influence on how I see myself. So the reverse of what I told DS is true, too. When you feel good, you look good.
> 
> One last thought re: weight loss. My DH made an interesting suggestion to me the other day. I was in the throes of body dysmorphia and berating myself for being so huge. He said he had been listening to a podcast where one of the guests brought up fitness and weight loss and that one of the things that really helped her was changing her mindset. Instead of telling herself that she’s fat or ugly and generally thinking negatively about her body, she began treating her body as a precious possession, something valuable that she had to take care of. I pshawed DH at the time but then have been secretly trying it. I think it’s helpful. First, the separation of my body from myself is helpful psychologically. And second, it’s slowly helping me make better decisions. I’m not used to thinking of my body as something wonderful to take care of. Maybe I should pretend I’m a croc Kelly. Then I’ll be thin and healthy in no time flat! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



You are wonderful! And your whole spirit soul and body are something wonderful and precious to be cared for and adored. 
You are Loved.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> You are a croc Kelly - in Amethyst (my favourite colour croc). I always think of you as particularly bold and bright, witty and stylish.
> 
> Thank you for your personal story, you are brave to tell it, I agree, compulsively dressing-to-hide _is _about insecurity and hence dysmorphia. So is never being able to leave the house unless in _full_ makeup and min 5" heels but manifesting in different way.
> 
> I think what we've been talking about is more a general trend of a huge sway of the population towards complete disintegration of the line between being in private bedroom/lounge/home gym and out in public. The disregard of dress-codes wherever and whatever and no accountability or respect  of any occasion, place, time or any other person. This is across all social classes. This trend is not  a rebellion, it's a sleep-walking, microwave dinner-for-one dressing for all and it's been sold to us just like ready-meals.
> 
> From the 1950s we've been encouraged to think that youth and all things cool equates with increased casualness of dress and manners. Whereas real youth movements and subcultures usually develop specific codes of dress that  involve complicated fashions and styling rituals. The mainstream selling of casualness aims to make cheaper materials, less fitting details and less sizes (more elastane) for high mark-up on cheap clothing.


Brilliant analysis as always, PT! Of course what we are buying has to do with what the corporations want to sell us more than anything else. 


BBC said:


> Popping back in again - I've missed so much!
> 
> Joanna you are absolutely beautiful and I love seeing your beaming face in all your gorgeous scarf photos! I keep myself fairly slim now, but back during my teenage awkward phase I lost 50 lbs (followed by not weighing enough for quite some time). My weight (big or small) really defined me for years, but I will never forget how hard that was (plus losing the weight each time I had a child) and how I felt before and after. I know I'm still somewhat body dysmorphic but I can live with it, as long as my clothes fit.
> 
> Oh BTW love the weather in Vegas February and March. Might be too chilly for swimming but it's really nice. This is the first winter we haven't gone in a while because DH usually goes for dental education classes/credits and he went to LA instead to learn a new technique. [emoji20]
> 
> Sheikha, I think it was you who mentioned wanting a croc/gator SO.....funny thing is, when I went to pick up my bag, my best friend went with me. She had just been told by our home boutique that an exotic 35cm was "out of the question" because their quota was cut and she was not a good enough customer (I was present for this conversation). So I took her to my favorite boutique to pick up my SO AND.....my SA made the magic happen and he pulled out the bag of her dreams from the back! Every time I looked at it I giggled like a crazy person and refused to touch it. I will never own an exotic bag that big as it would kill me to damage it. At the very most maybe a K25 someday but more likely a KP if anything, ever. Anyway, we both bought our dream bags at the same time!
> 
> PT I'm so glad your mom is doing better! The bags and ring are sooooo cool.
> 
> Cafe, I also love your sneakers and bag. I think you should get whatever you want for graduation, although for such big purchases I usually pick jewelry because it gets less wear and tear. Of course that is easy for me to say, DH is a Rolex man so that's what we have. I have a yg and a SS and I would like pg someday, probably when I turn 50 [emoji51] I am fascinated by the idea of Jews in Mississippi - did they even have a synagogue there back in the '20s?
> 
> TT I love that watch!!!! Can't wait to see some modeling shots. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Dharma, I am floored by your awesome half tuck technique!!! HOW do you master that?
> 
> gracekelly my DH says the exact same thing about me! I would always rather overdress...I like to explain it this way - I am still the ten year old girl who wants to dress up and play princess....Every. Single. Day. Sometimes I make it fun and if I'm not sure what to wear I pull out a few options and let DH pick. Dare I say that's a child-raising technique I use on my husband????
> 
> And last but not least, Nicole - I did want to raise one bag option that hasn't been mentioned yet - the LV Capucines? It has a flap that can be brought over or tucked in and comes in a variety of sizes:
> 
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/capucines-pm-taurillon-012812#M51081
> 
> Sick again for the third time this winter - just a cold, but Jack finished his semester and his schedule is kicking into high gear again so I'm resting up. Also I have completely reorganized my closet! Bought this awesome piece from ikea for makeup and scarves:
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50360472/
> 
> And we are finishing up the guest room (just in time for the guests to arrive [emoji28]). So I have been busy but miss chatting with you guys.


So good to "see" you here again, BBC, We miss you! Thank you for the compliments on the shoes and bag! I want to sleep on my graduation present a little bit more, but I will probably end up going with the bag - I've been mooning over it for a while now! There must have been a temple there; from what I understand there was a thriving Jewish community in this town throughout the first half of the 20th century that was very well integrated into the greater community.


Genie27 said:


> Yes, it’s quite common at airports, college towns, and maybe other places too. And mostly they aren’t even loungewear like juicy or lululemon, but bonafide jammies, replete with saggy bum and cutesy prints. Usually tucked into uggs and topped by a Henley.


I can't even tell you how many times I showed up to class in college to find that I was the only one who could bother putting on jeans, a sweater, and some lip gloss that day. Granted, it was bitterly cold for most of the academic year where I went to school, but still!


----------



## gracekelly

I have seen pajamafying literally, and I found  it unbelievable that at lovely young girl would wear her PJ bottoms as pants to go shopping.  I knew for a fact that they were PJ bottoms because I had seen the PJ set for sale at a website called barenecessities.com!  How about a woman wearing a Lanz flannel night gown at the grocery store.  No she wasn't suffering from Alzheimer and looked perfectly normal otherwise.  Is all of this to be chalked up to eccentricity? Now that I have written this, I will confess that 4-5 days after my rotator cuff surgery, my DH decided that i should get out of the house.  His idea was to go to In and Out burger with me sitting in the car when he went inside to get the food.  I took this little trip dressed in a floor length bathrobe accessorized by my pillow sling.  A very fashionable get up!  Did I feel comfortable doing this?  No, I did not!  Leaving the house with no underwear, no nightgown and only a bathrobe to cover me up was not a great thing IMO!   Rest easy that I am not planning on doing this again anytime soon.  @BBC I think that even in my  bathrobe, I was still overdressed compared to most of the people I saw that evening at the burger place. 

@Joannadyne we all have periods when we are unhappy with how we look or wonder how in the heck did we ever buy that XYZ when it looks so awful when we try it on at home.  I think that accepting our figure flaws and working with them is the only way not to drive yourself crazy.  I have listened to women with amazing figures describe flaws that they see in themselves and I wonder what the heck they are looking at.    No one is ever happy or satisfied and I think it has always been this way and will probably never change.  Your DH sounds like a lovely man in that he has taken your feeling so to heart and brought you a solution that might work for you and make you feel better.  After a few years of marriage, most husbands just roll their eyeballs when the wife goes through her " I feel so fat" rant.


----------



## gracekelly

Apropos of the previous comments about figure flaws and problems with finding things to fit and look good and not boring...I just was surfing around tPF and found a link to something that some here might find useful and informative.
https://youlookfab.com/2018/02/06/appreciating-conventional-proportions/


----------



## arabesques

Joannadyne said:


> I am guilty of pajamafying in the past. Never literal pajamas, but just t-shirt and jeansing it every day. Looking back, the shlubbiness was an outer representation of how I felt about myself - I was desperately unhappy, stuck in a low-paid, crappy job with an awful boss (for 10 years!!) and I gained a lot of weight, which made me feel ugly and self conscious. So I tried to hide by dressing in shapeless t-shirts. It didn’t help my misery but the bigger I got, the more I wanted to be invisible.
> 
> My DS asked me just yesterday why girls care so much about the way they look. Putting aside the concept of sexual attraction - he’s only 8, haha - I told him, “Well, when you look good, you feel good.” I think this is true for me, even though I am still uncomfortably overweight, though much less so than before. I struggle with finding things that fit me well, and sometimes, I’ll buy something that I’m crazy about in the store, but then when I put it on to go out, I think it makes me look huge. So I fall back into my pattern and pick something else that is less noticeable. Not shlubby any more, but maybe something less bold. I admire you gals who are able to play with different silhouettes and hemlines and all these amazing looks because it shows such an exuberance for style. It’s inspiring. I want to be that way!
> 
> This lifelong weight struggle has made me risk averse, fashion wise. I stick with what I know will work and often that makes for a boring wardrobe. One of the reasons I adore my scarves so much is because it’s an instant pick-me-up; it makes any outfit more dressy, more cute, more colorful, more special, and they will never not fit me. They’ve also really opened me up to making better and bolder choices with color.
> 
> Now don’t get me wrong, I’m not always a Debbie Downer on myself. Other times, I look in the mirror and think damn! I look AWESOME. Then I feel terrific. But I also think that how my life is going at the time has a big influence on how I see myself. So the reverse of what I told DS is true, too. When you feel good, you look good.
> 
> One last thought re: weight loss. My DH made an interesting suggestion to me the other day. I was in the throes of body dysmorphia and berating myself for being so huge. He said he had been listening to a podcast where one of the guests brought up fitness and weight loss and that one of the things that really helped her was changing her mindset. Instead of telling herself that she’s fat or ugly and generally thinking negatively about her body, she began treating her body as a precious possession, something valuable that she had to take care of. I pshawed DH at the time but then have been secretly trying it. I think it’s helpful. First, the separation of my body from myself is helpful psychologically. And second, it’s slowly helping me make better decisions. I’m not used to thinking of my body as something wonderful to take care of. Maybe I should pretend I’m a croc Kelly. Then I’ll be thin and healthy in no time flat! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I too am moved by your story, and your ability to share it with such cogent thought.  Body dysmorphia is a hard thing to shake; I’ve been trying for years, in my case the product of growing up with a mother with eating disorders.  I adore the new perspective you’ve been channeling (and adore that you have a husband with so much grace to offer it as a new way of being)—it’s akin to the one I’ve tried to adopt as I feel less and less control over my body (in my case, due to illness and, now, travel).  Something to take care of.  I also like the perspective of saying only to the self what you would say to a friend.  We women need to become better friends with ourselves.

“Pajamafication”—Alas, my dear ladies, I’m part of the trend, especially now that I’m traveling for four months with just a carry-on bag for everything (my hand luggage is a camera bag, so no extra room there!).  Frankly, I’ve been relieved as I move through countries, cities, and deserts/hiking trails that leggings, puffers, and sneakers are accepted everywhere.  Even Paris.  Only Napoli has thrown me off—goodness these women and girls are chic.  Napoli women are inspiring me to find a more stylish sneaker or extra shoe.  But even here my biggest sartorial purchase has been a set of North Face puffers (sale!) of various lengths and weights, along with hiking leggings, because I’m always cold and always in movement.  Thank goodness it is cold so I have a long leather coat to throw on over everything. 

Which is all why I’d like to “up the look” a little at this midpoint of travel.  As I look around, that Max Mara is looking more and more enticing...


----------



## arabesques

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My husband took a flight from Dubai to New York twice just to see that show. Never with me though
> 
> arabesque, what a great trip! Where in the Caucasus are you going?



Sheikhs Latifa, First up is Georgia (basing myself in Tbilisi), then Baku/Azerbaijan, then Armenia (through Tbilisi again), and then on to Uzbekistan.  I have to see how it goes timing wise as I’ll be acquiring a couple of visas along the way.  I’m on a photographic jaunt, starting a project I anticipate following for a few years.  I’ve dreamed of following the Silk Road since a child, and this is my start.

Any experience in these places?  Would love to hear any thoughts or recommendations, here or in PMs.


----------



## nicole0612

arabesques said:


> Sheikhs Latifa, First up is Georgia (basing myself in Tbilisi), then Baku/Azerbaijan, then Armenia (through Tbilisi again), and then on to Uzbekistan.  I have to see how it goes timing wise as I’ll be acquiring a couple of visas along the way.  I’m on a photographic jaunt, starting a project I anticipate following for a few years.  I’ve dreamed of following the Silk Road since a child, and this is my start.
> 
> Any experience in these places?  Would love to hear any thoughts or recommendations, here or in PMs.



This is an incredible project and how inspiring to follow this journey you have dreamed about since childhood. I have not been to these countries, but someone very close to me grew up in Uzbekistan. I came to love the cooking and spice mixtures, many of which are shared with Georgian cuisine. Best wishes for your journey and photographic project.


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you all for the advice about the cross body handbag with handles and open top. I did buy something, I ended up choosing the Mini Diorever.
It is small, but fits what I regularly carry, a full size wallet, card pouch/key holder, chapstick and has a large back compartment that fits my phone for easy access (with extra space). 
I took some photos to show what it holds and compared to some other small bags we may have as reference points.


















Thank you to everyone who offered advice and ideas


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Do people do this?! Do they actually wear PJs in public?! I thought you guys were all joking.
> Over here, women tend to overdress (I mean those who actually show their clothes). Except for some yoga mummies who wear their yoga outfits all day (and I don’t know whether it’s for comfort or because they are trying to make this “oh, I just finished marathon and am on my way to a zoomba class” impression).



 and we're not talking Miu Miu pure silk lounging PJs


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you all for the advice about the cross body handbag with handles and open top. I did buy something, I ended up choosing the Mini Diorever.
> It is small, but fits what I regularly carry, a full size wallet, card pouch/key holder, chapstick and has a large back compartment that fits my phone for easy access (with extra space).
> I took some photos to show what it holds and compared to some other small bags we may have as reference points.
> 
> View attachment 3967791
> 
> View attachment 3967792
> 
> View attachment 3967793
> 
> View attachment 3967794
> 
> View attachment 3967795
> 
> View attachment 3967796
> 
> View attachment 3967797
> 
> View attachment 3967798
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone who offered advice and ideas



I didn't supply any ideas or advice, but I adore your Dior!


----------



## arabesques

nicole0612 said:


> This is an incredible project and how inspiring to follow this journey you have dreamed about since childhood. I have not been to these countries, but someone very close to me grew up in Uzbekistan. I came to love the cooking and spice mixtures, many of which are shared with Georgian cuisine. Best wishes for your journey and photographic project.



My ears—and tastebuds—perk up at “spice mixtures.”  I fell in love with zatar when in Lebanon.  Can’t wait to discover the new in Georgia and Uzbekistan.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> You are a croc Kelly - in Amethyst (my favourite colour croc). I always think of you as particularly bold and bright, witty and stylish.
> 
> Thank you for your personal story, you are brave to tell it, I agree, compulsively dressing-to-hide _is _about insecurity and hence dysmorphia. So is never being able to leave the house unless in _full_ makeup and min 5" heels but manifesting in different way.
> 
> I think what we've been talking about is more a general trend of a huge sway of the population towards complete disintegration of the line between being in private bedroom/lounge/home gym and out in public. The disregard of dress-codes wherever and whatever and no accountability or respect  of any occasion, place, time or any other person. This is across all social classes. This trend is not  a rebellion, it's a sleep-walking, microwave dinner-for-one dressing for all and it's been sold to us just like ready-meals.
> 
> From the 1950s we've been encouraged to think that youth and all things cool equates with increased casualness of dress and manners. Whereas real youth movements and subcultures usually develop specific codes of dress that  involve complicated fashions and styling rituals. The mainstream selling of casualness aims to make cheaper materials, less fitting details and less sizes (more elastane) for high mark-up on cheap clothing.


So true and so utterly depressing. Looking forward to dress-up Thursday tomorrow even though it's my day off! I will prance around the house and do errands looking my best, I hope!


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Popping back in again - I've missed so much!
> 
> Joanna you are absolutely beautiful and I love seeing your beaming face in all your gorgeous scarf photos! I keep myself fairly slim now, but back during my teenage awkward phase I lost 50 lbs (followed by not weighing enough for quite some time). My weight (big or small) really defined me for years, but I will never forget how hard that was (plus losing the weight each time I had a child) and how I felt before and after. I know I'm still somewhat body dysmorphic but I can live with it, as long as my clothes fit.
> 
> Oh BTW love the weather in Vegas February and March. Might be too chilly for swimming but it's really nice. This is the first winter we haven't gone in a while because DH usually goes for dental education classes/credits and he went to LA instead to learn a new technique. [emoji20]
> 
> Sheikha, I think it was you who mentioned wanting a croc/gator SO.....funny thing is, when I went to pick up my bag, my best friend went with me. She had just been told by our home boutique that an exotic 35cm was "out of the question" because their quota was cut and she was not a good enough customer (I was present for this conversation). So I took her to my favorite boutique to pick up my SO AND.....my SA made the magic happen and he pulled out the bag of her dreams from the back! Every time I looked at it I giggled like a crazy person and refused to touch it. I will never own an exotic bag that big as it would kill me to damage it. At the very most maybe a K25 someday but more likely a KP if anything, ever. Anyway, we both bought our dream bags at the same time!
> 
> PT I'm so glad your mom is doing better! The bags and ring are sooooo cool.
> 
> Cafe, I also love your sneakers and bag. I think you should get whatever you want for graduation, although for such big purchases I usually pick jewelry because it gets less wear and tear. Of course that is easy for me to say, DH is a Rolex man so that's what we have. I have a yg and a SS and I would like pg someday, probably when I turn 50 [emoji51] I am fascinated by the idea of Jews in Mississippi - did they even have a synagogue there back in the '20s?
> 
> TT I love that watch!!!! Can't wait to see some modeling shots. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Dharma, I am floored by your awesome half tuck technique!!! HOW do you master that?
> 
> gracekelly my DH says the exact same thing about me! I would always rather overdress...I like to explain it this way - I am still the ten year old girl who wants to dress up and play princess....Every. Single. Day. Sometimes I make it fun and if I'm not sure what to wear I pull out a few options and let DH pick. Dare I say that's a child-raising technique I use on my husband????
> 
> And last but not least, Nicole - I did want to raise one bag option that hasn't been mentioned yet - the LV Capucines? It has a flap that can be brought over or tucked in and comes in a variety of sizes:
> 
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/capucines-pm-taurillon-012812#M51081
> 
> Sick again for the third time this winter - just a cold, but Jack finished his semester and his schedule is kicking into high gear again so I'm resting up. Also I have completely reorganized my closet! Bought this awesome piece from ikea for makeup and scarves:
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50360472/
> 
> And we are finishing up the guest room (just in time for the guests to arrive [emoji28]). So I have been busy but miss chatting with you guys.


So happy to read all this Congrats on the closet reorganization! And great story about your friend and her bag. What a difference uptown/downtown makes. Honestly, how can an enterprise with any self-respect say "you are not a good enough customer to come near this."  I have friends who upgraded their subscription to the Met (Opera) in order to be able to switch performances and get other ticketing perks, but even after upgrading they were told "you don't give enough to the Met for that privilege." Holy moly!


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you all for the advice about the cross body handbag with handles and open top. I did buy something, I ended up choosing the Mini Diorever.
> It is small, but fits what I regularly carry, a full size wallet, card pouch/key holder, chapstick and has a large back compartment that fits my phone for easy access (with extra space).
> I took some photos to show what it holds and compared to some other small bags we may have as reference points.
> 
> View attachment 3967791
> 
> View attachment 3967792
> 
> View attachment 3967793
> 
> View attachment 3967794
> 
> View attachment 3967795
> 
> View attachment 3967796
> 
> View attachment 3967797
> 
> View attachment 3967798
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone who offered advice and ideas



I love how structured it is.  Congrats.


----------



## Cordeliere

I want to weigh in with my support for dress up Thursday.   I figure I will start by merely monitoring my excuses for not participating.   I need to figure out how I am rationalizing my slobby behavior.   I hope those who dress up will post pictures.  Besides doing something for yourselves you will be doing a public service in motivating the rest of us.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you all for the advice about the cross body handbag with handles and open top. I did buy something, I ended up choosing the Mini Diorever.
> It is small, but fits what I regularly carry, a full size wallet, card pouch/key holder, chapstick and has a large back compartment that fits my phone for easy access (with extra space).
> I took some photos to show what it holds and compared to some other small bags we may have as reference points.
> 
> View attachment 3967791
> 
> View attachment 3967792
> 
> View attachment 3967793
> 
> View attachment 3967794
> 
> View attachment 3967795
> 
> View attachment 3967796
> 
> View attachment 3967797
> 
> View attachment 3967798
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone who offered advice and ideas


I like it! It's very you - Girly and edgy!

Are those a K pochette and a B25 for comparison?


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> So true and so utterly depressing. Looking forward to dress-up Thursday tomorrow even though it's my day off! I will prance around the house and do errands looking my best, I hope!



I'll be doing the same. We'll be home looking fabulous


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> I didn't supply any ideas or advice, but I adore your Dior!


Thank you Papertiger.  As you know, I admire your style and am glad to get the thumbs up from a fellow lover of a little edge/creativity in fashion.



Genie27 said:


> I like it! It's very you - Girly and edgy!
> 
> Are those a K pochette and a B25 for comparison?


Thank you Genie.  Yep, the comparisons are a Kelly Pochette and B25.


----------



## papertiger

Happy altines everyone 



Everyone in the Thursday's Wardrobe Club ready for tomorrow?


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Happy altines everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in the Thursday's Wardrobe Club ready for tomorrow?


Can't wait! I have my outfit all picked out. I can't be too over the top because I teach an after-school class at a local high school, but the good news is that it is going to be unseasonably warm here tomorrow, so I am able to break out some gold Louboutin flats the kids have been dying to see! Some of them love fashion. I'm thinking I'll pair those with light olive colored Gap trousers and a new silk belted button down shirt from Banana.


----------



## nicole0612

arabesques said:


> My ears—and tastebuds—perk up at “spice mixtures.”  I fell in love with zatar when in Lebanon.  Can’t wait to discover the new in Georgia and Uzbekistan.


I also love zatar!  It's so good on almost anything.  This is one middle eastern I always have on hand along with sumac and a powdered Harissa spice blend, which I also highly recommend.
My favorite Georgian (and in Uzbekistan) spice mix is called khmeli suneli, it tastes like nothing we have in the West.  It includes coriander, fenugreek, paprika, dill, thyme and ground marigold leaves.
Here is an interesting write up that talks a bit about Georgian food.
https://www.saveur.com/khmeli-suneli-georgian-spice-blend#page-2


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> Happy altines everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in the Thursday's Wardrobe Club ready for tomorrow?





cafecreme15 said:


> Can't wait! I have my outfit all picked out. I can't be too over the top because I teach an after-school class at a local high school, but the good news is that it is going to be unseasonably warm here tomorrow, so I am able to break out some gold Louboutin flats the kids have been dying to see! Some of them love fashion. I'm thinking I'll pair those with light olive colored Gap trousers and a new silk belted button down shirt from Banana.



Ah, I could have worn my red dress today for V Day, but alas I didn't make the connection till later. I will also have to wear something fancy for the inaugural Wardrobe Club Thursday.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Happy altines everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in the Thursday's Wardrobe Club ready for tomorrow?



I’ll wear the dressiest thing I brought with me! [emoji253]


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I also love zatar!  It's so good on almost anything.  This is one middle eastern I always have on hand along with sumac and a powdered Harissa spice blend, which I also highly recommend.
> My favorite Georgian (and in Uzbekistan) spice mix is called khmeli suneli, it tastes like nothing we have in the West.  It includes coriander, fenugreek, paprika, dill, thyme and ground marigold leaves.
> Here is an interesting write up that talks a bit about Georgian food.
> https://www.saveur.com/khmeli-suneli-georgian-spice-blend#page-2



I have 3 packets of sumac in my cupboard, can't eat salad without


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> I’ll wear the dressiest thing I brought with me! [emoji253]



Perfect!


----------



## dharma

So much good stuff happening!! Travel, spices, handbags, and pajamafication, oh my!
@arabesques I’m so happy to hear you are doing well. I’ve been following your IG and the photos are spectacular. Be safe and enjoy your travels, I look forward to hearing and seeing more.
@papertiger The way you write about fashion from an academic and historical perspective is so enjoyable to read. Pajamafication and norm core are complete different to me, you explained it perfectly. The most recent trend ( probably over by now!) that made me chuckle is “meno core” . A style adopted by young pretty women echoing the comfortable choices of post menopausal women  Eileen Fisher linen looks and loads of craft show jewelry.  I think it’s hysterical. If I had my 20 something body again, I would be rejoicing and wearing next to nothing. I want to shake them and tell them to wait until they have no choice but to cover their midsections, bra straps and bunions and need fabrics that are forgiving to hot flashes 
@nicole0612 I love your new bag! The color is gorgeous and easy to wear. Great choice! 
Thank you for explaining the spices, I’ve made notes to try a few new ones. We’ve been experimenting with Thai and Indian curries at home and it makes dinner more exciting. I worry that when DD leaves for college in the fall, DH and I will give up making dinner altogether!


----------



## dharma

@Joannadyne , sending you a huge hug! I have always been In awe of your fantastic photos and your wit. Your lipstick is on point with every scarf choice you make. I wish you could see yourself the way we see you, a gorgeous, vibrant woman that inspires!!!! Xo


----------



## papertiger

dharma said:


> So much good stuff happening!! Travel, spices, handbags, and pajamafication, oh my!
> @arabesques I’m so happy to hear you are doing well. I’ve been following your IG and the photos are spectacular. Be safe and enjoy your travels, I look forward to hearing and seeing more.
> @papertiger The way you write about fashion from an academic and historical perspective is so enjoyable to read. Pajamafication and norm core are complete different to me, you explained it perfectly. The most recent trend ( probably over by now!) that made me chuckle is “meno core” . A style adopted by young pretty women echoing the comfortable choices of post menopausal women  Eileen Fisher linen looks and loads of craft show jewelry.  I think it’s hysterical. If I had my 20 something body again, I would be rejoicing and wearing next to nothing. I want to shake them and tell them to wait until they have no choice but to cover their midsections, bra straps and bunions and need fabrics that are forgiving to hot flashes
> @nicole0612 I love your new bag! The color is gorgeous and easy to wear. Great choice!
> Thank you for explaining the spices, I’ve made notes to try a few new ones. We’ve been experimenting with Thai and Indian curries at home and it makes dinner more exciting. I worry that when DD leaves for college in the fall, DH and I will give up making dinner altogether!



It's a new one to me, have to check out meno-core!  I've heard many fashion writers call current Gucci 'granny chic'

I am seeing some very interesting micro-trends ATM


----------



## Meta

@papertiger Please do share what micro-trends you're seeing. Love your take on fashion!


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> So much good stuff happening!! Travel, spices, handbags, and pajamafication, oh my!
> @arabesques I’m so happy to hear you are doing well. I’ve been following your IG and the photos are spectacular. Be safe and enjoy your travels, I look forward to hearing and seeing more.
> @papertiger The way you write about fashion from an academic and historical perspective is so enjoyable to read. Pajamafication and norm core are complete different to me, you explained it perfectly. The most recent trend ( probably over by now!) that made me chuckle is “meno core” . A style adopted by young pretty women echoing the comfortable choices of post menopausal women  Eileen Fisher linen looks and loads of craft show jewelry.  I think it’s hysterical. If I had my 20 something body again, I would be rejoicing and wearing next to nothing. I want to shake them and tell them to wait until they have no choice but to cover their midsections, bra straps and bunions and need fabrics that are forgiving to hot flashes
> @nicole0612 I love your new bag! The color is gorgeous and easy to wear. Great choice!
> Thank you for explaining the spices, I’ve made notes to try a few new ones. We’ve been experimenting with Thai and Indian curries at home and it makes dinner more exciting. I worry that when DD leaves for college in the fall, DH and I will give up making dinner altogether!


Thank you Dharma!  So glad you like my (feels like) risky bag choice and ideas of spices to try.  We have way too much Indian-palate foods around our house so I am always rebelling   Thai is such a fresh taste, and I would like to start working with more Vietnamese flavors as well (star anise is key).
Your description of meno core made me laugh and I have definitely seen this in action!


----------



## Notorious Pink

momasaurus said:


> So happy to read all this Congrats on the closet reorganization! And great story about your friend and her bag. What a difference uptown/downtown makes. Honestly, how can an enterprise with any self-respect say "you are not a good enough customer to come near this."  I have friends who upgraded their subscription to the Met (Opera) in order to be able to switch performances and get other ticketing perks, but even after upgrading they were told "you don't give enough to the Met for that privilege." Holy moly!



Well, TBH, my SA said they had that bag in the back for ten days but could not offer it to just anyone. I don't know how I became a VIP there but I am loyal and I truly love going for visits. 

The other boutique also has an extremely loyal and VERY spendy clientele and my friend doesn't buy so much there as she is bicoastal. They asked her over and over to place a regular leather PO of whatever she wanted, which she could take or leave when it arrived, but she only wanted exotic. From my perspective they were being very honest and not playing games - they wanted her to get what she wanted but they couldn't offer it to her this time around and it was done as nicely as they could. They advised her that their exotic quota had been severely cut, but that she might indeed get lucky at a larger boutique which got more of those bags. 

My point (which I'm sure I lost) was that it was such an amazing experience, both of us getting our dream bags together. [emoji41]

I'm on board for Thursday dress up. Tuesday lessons got moved to tomorrow so I have to be out and about in the city, anyway!


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> @papertiger Please do share what micro-trends you're seeing. Love your take on fashion!



I've always been slightly obsessed 

3 trends recently (women) SE UK. Bear in mind these trends don't have names (as far as I know) so I've made them up.

Commonality = very pale hair, pure bleach white (beyond platinum blonde) to assorted pastels (which have been around a while). Change from last year: GONE pink, grey and lavender now pure white, yellow blonde, ash blonde and apricot and peach.

1. *Disco-doll daytime*: (remember it's Winter) 
Overall: skimpy clothes falling half-off the body. 
Unbuttoned shirts tied around the midriff, torn jeans or dungarees but ripped even further and left undone or shorts and minis under torn fishnets over pale tights 
DMs (undone) and oversized tweedy/woolly/vintage sheepskins coats (only concessions to season) 
1-2 item(s) of make-up worn deliberately badly (glitter or strobe favourites)
Pastel or blonde hair, root-growth displayed 

2. *Max silhouette*: 
Overall, negating the female form. Volume top _and_ bottom
Heavyweight light colour denim (obviously this has been in mainstream too) or vintage/vintage-style 1980s jacket/coat (prob with padded shoulders whipped out) over wide cut-offs, wide leg trousers/pants or culottes (often pastel). Light colours and tan. 
Hair in pony tail or long bobbed  
White tennis shoes 
No make-up make-up or no make-up

3. *The Coat-hanger* (prob more mainstream)
Overall, the coat becomes the dressing gown and is worn all day everywhere 
Long coat/kimono/trench worn open over mini/maxi/midi lengths. Putting more milage into torn skinnies. Outer garment is the feature. Either completely neutral palette to the entire outfit (Celine sympathies) or maxed-out glam (Gucci graduates). 
Hair long and messy, redheads, dark brunette, afro but mostly blonde or blonder 
Minimum jewellery 
Minimal make-up
Tennis shoes, boots, all undone/unlaced/unbuckled

In fashion retail circles I'm seeing the '90s knee boot make a return, 3-4" thin straight heel, chisel toe, fine leather/suede/material cut close to the leg.


----------



## maely

arabesques said:


> Sheikhs Latifa, First up is Georgia (basing myself in Tbilisi), then Baku/Azerbaijan, then Armenia (through Tbilisi again), and then on to Uzbekistan.  I have to see how it goes timing wise as I’ll be acquiring a couple of visas along the way.  I’m on a photographic jaunt, starting a project I anticipate following for a few years.  I’ve dreamed of following the Silk Road since a child, and this is my start.
> 
> Any experience in these places?  Would love to hear any thoughts or recommendations, here or in PMs.



My first post in this thread but had to come in and say I lived in Uzbekistan for 3 years and it was fabulous. The history, the people, the food ... everything was amazing. There will be so many opportunities for great photos there. 

Enjoy your trip. Sounds amazing!


----------



## arabesques

nicole0612 said:


> I also love zatar!  It's so good on almost anything.  This is one middle eastern I always have on hand along with sumac and a powdered Harissa spice blend, which I also highly recommend.
> My favorite Georgian (and in Uzbekistan) spice mix is called khmeli suneli, it tastes like nothing we have in the West.  It includes coriander, fenugreek, paprika, dill, thyme and ground marigold leaves.
> Here is an interesting write up that talks a bit about Georgian food.
> https://www.saveur.com/khmeli-suneli-georgian-spice-blend#page-2



I, too, am a fan of sumac!  It makes zatar the best.

Thank you for this article link.  In fact, the first thing I did after arranging the flight and apartment was download a couple of cookbooks.  Food is a gateway into another culture, and this khmeli suneli is sure to be a huge archway when I arrive!


----------



## arabesques

maely said:


> My first post in this thread but had to come in and say I lived in Uzbekistan for 3 years and it was fabulous. The history, the people, the food ... everything was amazing. There will be so many opportunities for great photos there.
> 
> Enjoy your trip. Sounds amazing!



Thank you, maely!  My excitement knows no bounds, and my eyes are desperate to take it all in.  Now, fingers crossed for the whole visa process in Baku...  If you have favorite memories or recommendations, I am all ears.


----------



## nicole0612

maely said:


> My first post in this thread but had to come in and say I lived in Uzbekistan for 3 years and it was fabulous. The history, the people, the food ... everything was amazing. There will be so many opportunities for great photos there.
> 
> Enjoy your trip. Sounds amazing!



How interesting! Thank you so much for sharing about your experience living in Uzbekistan. Living there for 3 years must have deeply impacted your life. My experience of it is only second hand, but I also have a great appreciation for the culture and history.


----------



## nicole0612

arabesques said:


> I, too, am a fan of sumac!  It makes zatar the best.
> 
> Thank you for this article link.  In fact, the first thing I did after arranging the flight and apartment was download a couple of cookbooks.  Food is a gateway into another culture, and this khmeli suneli is sure to be a huge archway when I arrive!



I absolutely agree! Food has an impact on multiple levels, physical, emotional, social; and of course people open up when they can share their food with someone new.


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Well, TBH, my SA said they had that bag in the back for ten days but could not offer it to just anyone. I don't know how I became a VIP there but I am loyal and I truly love going for visits.
> 
> The other boutique also has an extremely loyal and VERY spendy clientele and my friend doesn't buy so much there as she is bicoastal. They asked her over and over to place a regular leather PO of whatever she wanted, which she could take or leave when it arrived, but she only wanted exotic. From my perspective they were being very honest and not playing games - they wanted her to get what she wanted but they couldn't offer it to her this time around and it was done as nicely as they could. They advised her that their exotic quota had been severely cut, but that she might indeed get lucky at a larger boutique which got more of those bags.
> 
> My point (which I'm sure I lost) was that it was such an amazing experience, both of us getting our dream bags together. [emoji41]
> 
> I'm on board for Thursday dress up. Tuesday lessons got moved to tomorrow so I have to be out and about in the city, anyway!


You have the best attitude! You shouldn't be surprised that you are a VIP anywhere! Plus I remember the champagne.


----------



## Joannadyne

Just popping in to say how much I appreciate all the sweet comments from you all! I’m afraid I’ve been hit with a double whammy - work and home problems - and I haven’t had the time to respond individually as I wanted to. But thank you for all the love - you guys are the best. [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Notorious Pink

momasaurus said:


> You have the best attitude! You shouldn't be surprised that you are a VIP anywhere! Plus I remember the champagne.



Moma you are so sweet and kind. I can't wait for another meetup. [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8]

I did do Thursday dress up today. Chanel jacket, H shawl with my embroidered shirt (matches the shawl) and new earrings.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Moma you are so sweet and kind. I can't wait for another meetup. [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8]
> 
> I did do Thursday dress up today. Chanel jacket, H shawl with my embroidered shirt (matches the shawl) and new earrings.
> 
> View attachment 3969446


Beautiful!  Very elegant!


----------



## scarf1

BBC said:


> Moma you are so sweet and kind. I can't wait for another meetup. [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8]
> 
> I did do Thursday dress up today. Chanel jacket, H shawl with my embroidered shirt (matches the shawl) and new earrings.
> 
> View attachment 3969446


Love this outfit! What a perfect combo!


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Moma you are so sweet and kind. I can't wait for another meetup. [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8]
> 
> I did do Thursday dress up today. Chanel jacket, H shawl with my embroidered shirt (matches the shawl) and new earrings.
> 
> View attachment 3969446



Glorious, you look like sartorial


----------



## gracekelly

I am going to cheat.  I am wearing this same outfit when I go out later so I am using a picture I put up on a Chanel thread a few weeks ago. Happy Thursday!


----------



## papertiger

I went the tweed jacket route too 

This selfie lark is not easy, I'm trying to show I'm wearing my lizzie 'hinge' and my hat in the same photo but the light, the mirror, the phone... anyway hope you get the overall effect. 





For Thursday Wardrobe Club I made sure I painted my nails, wore a proper hat (not a woolly one) Scandinavian jewellery and fragrance, 

I usually wear an H 90 every day anyway, but I made sure I hunted for a boxed 'keep for best' Tigre du Bengale in sunset colours. I also made sure I dug out my ombre hinge bangle (which I forget about). I added highlighter and eye-shadow to my make-up (I have so many unworn eyeshadows) and painted my nails to match my jewellery. H AW17/18 to keep my head warm and keep the sun from my eyes. 

I think it changed my behaviour too, I took myself to a cafe, table for one (I usually don't bother just for me). 

Good news too, my mother came out of hospital today.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3969481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to cheat.  I am wearing this same outfit when I go out later so I am using a picture I put up on a Chanel thread a few weeks ago. Happy Thursday!



Looks fantastic and very on-trend

Have fun tonight!


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> I went the tweed jacket route too
> 
> This selfie lark is not easy, I'm trying to show I'm wearing my lizzie 'hinge' and my hat in the same photo but the light, the mirror, the phone... anyway hope you get the overall effect.
> 
> View attachment 3969476
> View attachment 3969477
> 
> 
> For Thursday Wardrobe Club I made sure I painted my nails, wore a proper hat (not a woolly one) Scandinavian jewellery and fragrance,
> 
> I usually wear an H 90 every day anyway, but I made sure I hunted for a boxed 'keep for best' Tigre du Bengale in sunset colours. I also made sure I dug out my ombre hinge bangle (which I forget about). I added highlighter and eye-shadow to my make-up (I have so many unworn eyeshadows) and painted my nails to match my jewellery. H AW17/18 to keep my head warm and keep the sun from my eyes.
> 
> I think it changed my behaviour too, I took myself to a cafe, table for one (I usually don't bother just for me).
> 
> Good news too, my mother came out of hospital today.


You had much to celebrate and you certainly looked perfect for it.  Your perfume smells divine and I love the eye shadow


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> You had much to celebrate and you certainly looked perfect for it.  Your perfume smells divine and I love the eye shadow



The perfume is Oxford my Ruth Mastenbroek

Sniff here:

https://www.ruthmastenbroek.com/product/oxford-eau-de-parfum/

and the eyes shadow is Naked Ultimate Palette by Urban Decay (in cellophane since Christmas)

Poke here:

https://www.urbandecay.co.uk/en_GB/urban-decay-cosmetics/naked-ultimate-basics/ud785.html


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BBC, no!!!! My dream must remain a dream!!!! For everyone until it becomes true for me. I mean, I’m happy for your friend and bla-bla-bla... But... Has she thought of starting a charity for poor gator-less sheikhas? At least mention this to her as an idea
nicole, wonderful colour, will work with anything, and great size. Congrats!
arabesque, I lived in Georgia for a while and even speak the language. Well, forgot most of it now, but still remember the basics and even lullabies. The word “mama” means dad and “deda” means mum 
Once, my parents decided that I should spend a summer at their friend’s house in a Georgian village. When I arrived, it turned out that they all spoke only Georgian  This is how I started learning it (I was 10, it’s easier at that age).
Georgians are extremely hospitable and friendly. Sometimes it feels like they spend all the time at their tables saying toasts and singing. Both (Georgian toasts and Georgian songs) are like a separate art. Their toast are long and sound like poems. They would make a wonderful speech about each guest, there will be quotes, tales, sayings and myths, so that at the end you will be touched to your heart and wouldn’t be able to say no to another glass of wine. Don’t interrupt, don’t talk, don’t put your glass down during the toast - the host would be offended. Their songs - oh my god. It’s like all Georgians are born to be singers. They sing polyphonically and it’s very common for men to start singing at a party. When I say “toasting” and “singing” - that’s all about men. Women rarely sit at the table. They bring food, take away dirty plates, sit at the table for a few minutes maybe and shout “madlobt” (thank you) from the kitchen when the men toast them. At least it was like that when I lived their. I visited last time over 15 years ago. 
They are very protective when it concerns their women and their families. And are big womanisers otherwise. Beware.  They are very proud, do everything to show off and impress you/others, do not like to follow orders/directions therefore do not generally respect laws but respect what they call “laws of honour”, adore Stalin because he was a real  Georgian “djigit” (macho). The food is quite heavy. There is lots of cheese, walnuts, garlic and herbs. The most famous is hachapuri (hacha - cheese, puri - bread, you get it). There are many types of hachapuri depending on the area. And yes, the spices. They are not spicy as hot, they are aromatic. My dad used to put khmeli-suneli in everything except for tea . He cooked lots of Georgian dishes, I only cook satsivi (chicken in thick walnut sauce), chahohbili (chicken with tomatoes and vegetables), adjapsandali (kind of moussaka, eggplants with vegetables with or without meat) and lobio (beans in thick sauce). 
To sum it up (someone stop me), it’s nice to be a guest in Georgia. They manage to make everyone feel special like they’ve been waiting for you all their lives. Good luck on your journey and please please tell how it went.

My dress up Thursday is on (it’s easier for me, our weekend starts on Thursday)


----------



## Cordeliere

@BBC, @gracekelly, @papertiger 

You three are slaying me!!!   Talk about setting the bar high.   The colors.  The textures.  The complexity.   The overall polish.   Talk about stylish.


----------



## Cordeliere

Shiekha.   Beautiful contribution to dress up Thursday.   You snuck your pic in while I was posting.

I think you should donate your beautiful hair to those of us who are hair challenged.


----------



## cafecreme15

I LOVE everyone dress up Thursday outfits! You ladies are so inspirational with your elevated senses of style! Here is my contribution:


I admit I kind of cheated and spent the first half of today in work out gear, but I would not let the dress up crew down by not following through! 

I also just had the most wonderful conversation with my great Aunt - I am SO happy I gave her a call. She’s 92 years old and sharp as a tack, and remembers so much about growing up in Mississippi. @papertiger you’re now on deck for your end of the pact [emoji6]


----------



## Genie27

I kinda overslept and cheated a bit. But it’s a skirt and top, with stockings. I wanted to wear suede boots but it’s rainy so that was a no go. Maybe next week.


----------



## Genie27

Genie27 said:


> I kinda overslept and cheated a bit. But it’s a skirt and top, with stockings. I wanted to wear suede boots but it’s rainy so that was a no go. Maybe next week.


My kelly belt would have worked well on this outfit...will note it for next time.


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> BBC, no!!!! My dream must remain a dream!!!! For everyone until it becomes true for me. I mean, I’m happy for your friend and bla-bla-bla... But... Has she thought of starting a charity for poor gator-less sheikhas? At least mention this to her as an idea
> nicole, wonderful colour, will work with anything, and great size. Congrats!
> arabesque, I lived in Georgia for a while and even speak the language. Well, forgot most of it now, but still remember the basics and even lullabies. The word “mama” means dad and “deda” means mum
> Once, my parents decided that I should spend a summer at their friend’s house in a Georgian village. When I arrived, it turned out that they all spoke only Georgian  This is how I started learning it (I was 10, it’s easier at that age).
> Georgians are extremely hospitable and friendly. Sometimes it feels like they spend all the time at their tables saying toasts and singing. Both (Georgian toasts and Georgian songs) are like a separate art. Their toast are long and sound like poems. They would make a wonderful speech about each guest, there will be quotes, tales, sayings and myths, so that at the end you will be touched to your heart and wouldn’t be able to say no to another glass of wine. Don’t interrupt, don’t talk, don’t put your glass down during the toast - the host would be offended. Their songs - oh my god. It’s like all Georgians are born to be singers. They sing polyphonically and it’s very common for men to start singing at a party. When I say “toasting” and “singing” - that’s all about men. Women rarely sit at the table. They bring food, take away dirty plates, sit at the table for a few minutes maybe and shout “madlobt” (thank you) from the kitchen when the men toast them. At least it was like that when I lived their. I visited last time over 15 years ago.
> They are very protective when it concerns their women and their families. And are big womanisers otherwise. Beware.  They are very proud, do everything to show off and impress you/others, do not like to follow orders/directions therefore do not generally respect laws but respect what they call “laws of honour”, adore Stalin because he was a real  Georgian “djigit” (macho). The food is quite heavy. There is lots of cheese, walnuts, garlic and herbs. The most famous is hachapuri (hacha - cheese, puri - bread, you get it). There are many types of hachapuri depending on the area. And yes, the spices. They are not spicy as hot, they are aromatic. My dad used to put khmeli-suneli in everything except for tea . He cooked lots of Georgian dishes, I only cook satsivi (chicken in thick walnut sauce), chahohbili (chicken with tomatoes and vegetables), adjapsandali (kind of moussaka, eggplants with vegetables with or without meat) and lobio (beans in thick sauce).
> To sum it up (someone stop me), it’s nice to be a guest in Georgia. They manage to make everyone feel special like they’ve been waiting for you all their lives. Good luck on your journey and please please tell how it went.
> 
> My dress up Thursday is on (it’s easier for me, our weekend starts on Thursday)
> View attachment 3969569



I LOVED this post!  I had no idea about that aspect of Georgian culture.  What an experience that must have been as a child and one you obviously never forgot! How typical, keep the wives in the kitchen bringing out the food etc.  This is a universal problem lol!
Great picture!  Yes, I want your hair too!  I am growing mine out, but it is so slow I may be 103 before it really gets long again.


cafecreme15 said:


> I LOVE everyone dress up Thursday outfits! You ladies are so inspirational with your elevated senses of style! Here is my contribution:
> View attachment 3969578
> 
> I admit I kind of cheated and spent the first half of today in work out gear, but I would not let the dress up crew down by not following through!
> 
> I also just had the most wonderful conversation with my great Aunt - I am SO happy I gave her a call. She’s 92 years old and sharp as a tack, and remembers so much about growing up in Mississippi. @papertiger you’re now on deck for your end of the pact [emoji6]



Beautiful blouse and such cute flats!  Was it like speaking to Miss Daisy?  Did you get Idella's fried chicken recipe?  92 is more like a young 75 these days so I bet it was a great conversation.




Genie27 said:


> I kinda overslept and cheated a bit. But it’s a skirt and top, with stockings. I wanted to wear suede boots but it’s rainy so that was a no go. Maybe next week.



Very pretty!  The entire outfit with scarf and coat is really lovely.

@papertiger  Forgot to mention that I thought your hat was very jaunty! I think I am showing my age by using that word.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> BBC, no!!!! My dream must remain a dream!!!! For everyone until it becomes true for me. I mean, I’m happy for your friend and bla-bla-bla... But... Has she thought of starting a charity for poor gator-less sheikhas? At least mention this to her as an idea
> nicole, wonderful colour, will work with anything, and great size. Congrats!
> arabesque, I lived in Georgia for a while and even speak the language. Well, forgot most of it now, but still remember the basics and even lullabies. The word “mama” means dad and “deda” means mum
> Once, my parents decided that I should spend a summer at their friend’s house in a Georgian village. When I arrived, it turned out that they all spoke only Georgian  This is how I started learning it (I was 10, it’s easier at that age).
> Georgians are extremely hospitable and friendly. Sometimes it feels like they spend all the time at their tables saying toasts and singing. Both (Georgian toasts and Georgian songs) are like a separate art. Their toast are long and sound like poems. They would make a wonderful speech about each guest, there will be quotes, tales, sayings and myths, so that at the end you will be touched to your heart and wouldn’t be able to say no to another glass of wine. Don’t interrupt, don’t talk, don’t put your glass down during the toast - the host would be offended. Their songs - oh my god. It’s like all Georgians are born to be singers. They sing polyphonically and it’s very common for men to start singing at a party. When I say “toasting” and “singing” - that’s all about men. Women rarely sit at the table. They bring food, take away dirty plates, sit at the table for a few minutes maybe and shout “madlobt” (thank you) from the kitchen when the men toast them. At least it was like that when I lived their. I visited last time over 15 years ago.
> They are very protective when it concerns their women and their families. And are big womanisers otherwise. Beware.  They are very proud, do everything to show off and impress you/others, do not like to follow orders/directions therefore do not generally respect laws but respect what they call “laws of honour”, adore Stalin because he was a real  Georgian “djigit” (macho). The food is quite heavy. There is lots of cheese, walnuts, garlic and herbs. The most famous is hachapuri (hacha - cheese, puri - bread, you get it). There are many types of hachapuri depending on the area. And yes, the spices. They are not spicy as hot, they are aromatic. My dad used to put khmeli-suneli in everything except for tea . He cooked lots of Georgian dishes, I only cook satsivi (chicken in thick walnut sauce), chahohbili (chicken with tomatoes and vegetables), adjapsandali (kind of moussaka, eggplants with vegetables with or without meat) and lobio (beans in thick sauce).
> To sum it up (someone stop me), it’s nice to be a guest in Georgia. They manage to make everyone feel special like they’ve been waiting for you all their lives. Good luck on your journey and please please tell how it went.
> 
> My dress up Thursday is on (it’s easier for me, our weekend starts on Thursday)
> View attachment 3969569



Va voom, you light up the room!


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I LOVE everyone dress up Thursday outfits! You ladies are so inspirational with your elevated senses of style! Here is my contribution:
> View attachment 3969578
> 
> I admit I kind of cheated and spent the first half of today in work out gear, but I would not let the dress up crew down by not following through!
> 
> I also just had the most wonderful conversation with my great Aunt - I am SO happy I gave her a call. She’s 92 years old and sharp as a tack, and remembers so much about growing up in Mississippi. @papertiger you’re now on deck for your end of the pact [emoji6]



 I am 

You look breathtakingly lovely. Loving the shoes, so perfect with the rest of the outfit.


----------



## Genie27

I’m so loving all the outfits posted here! BBC, Sheikha, Grace, PT, CafeCreme! Did I miss anyone? (Eek!) 

Sheikha is ready for a hot hot hot date tonight

BBC - love the details of your look - the shawl/earring/jacket are gorgeous together 

Grace - love it! The pearls and the stripe on the cardi are a pretty combo

PT - I love your look - so many special details to pull it all together. Love the rings and the hat. 

Cafe, you are so elegant in this outfit. Love the lines and the shoes are just a perfect touch of glam. 

More pics, please!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> I LOVE everyone dress up Thursday outfits! You ladies are so inspirational with your elevated senses of style! Here is my contribution:
> View attachment 3969578



LOVE the blouse.



Genie27 said:


> I kinda overslept and cheated a bit. But it’s a skirt and top, with stockings. I wanted to wear suede boots but it’s rainy so that was a no go. Maybe next week.



No one does colors better than you.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I kinda overslept and cheated a bit. But it’s a skirt and top, with stockings. I wanted to wear suede boots but it’s rainy so that was a no go. Maybe next week.



I would never know this is not what you'd planned, you look great. I have to try pink with teal 

Mud everywhere here too so I didn't wear my Nadège shoes, we got to flow with tide 

So proud of everybody, pretty amazing for our first Thursday


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I LOVED this post!  I had no idea about that aspect of Georgian culture.  What an experience that must have been as a child and one you obviously never forgot! How typical, keep the wives in the kitchen bringing out the food etc.  This is a universal problem lol!
> Great picture!  Yes, I want your hair too!  I am growing mine out, but it is so slow I may be 103 before it really gets long again.
> 
> 
> Beautiful blouse and such cute flats!  Was it like speaking to Miss Daisy?  Did you get Idella's fried chicken recipe?  92 is more like a young 75 these days so I bet it was a great conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!  The entire outfit with scarf and coat is really lovely.
> 
> @papertiger  Forgot to mention that I thought your hat was very jaunty! I think I am showing my age by using that word.





papertiger said:


> I am
> 
> You look breathtakingly lovely. Loving the shoes, so perfect with the rest of the outfit.





Genie27 said:


> I’m so loving all the outfits posted here! BBC, Sheikha, Grace, PT, CafeCreme! Did I miss anyone? (Eek!)
> 
> Sheikha is ready for a hot hot hot date tonight
> 
> BBC - love the details of your look - the shawl/earring/jacket are gorgeous together
> 
> Grace - love it! The pearls and the stripe on the cardi are a pretty combo
> 
> PT - I love your look - so many special details to pull it all together. Love the rings and the hat.
> 
> Cafe, you are so elegant in this outfit. Love the lines and the shoes are just a perfect touch of glam.
> 
> More pics, please!!!





Cordeliere said:


> LOVE the blouse.
> 
> 
> 
> No one does colors better than you.



Thank you so much everyone!!  I have to tell you, I was really on the fence about keeping this blouse because it was so wrinkled and creased when I got it. But I threw it in the dryer on the de-wrinkle cycle, and it worked like a charm! Sadly I did not get my grandmother's fried chicken recipe this time, will definitely ask next time I call her! I would like to make it an every-couple-of-months thing. She totally sounded like Driving Miss Daisy over the phone, like classic southern elegance. I'm with papertiger on her point that dressing up has put me in such a wonderful mood today. Between that, speaking to my great aunt, and the unseasonably warm weather we are having today, I feel unstoppable!


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> I LOVED this post!  I had no idea about that aspect of Georgian culture.  What an experience that must have been as a child and one you obviously never forgot! How typical, keep the wives in the kitchen bringing out the food etc.  This is a universal problem lol!
> Great picture!  Yes, I want your hair too!  I am growing mine out, but it is so slow I may be 103 before it really gets long again.
> 
> 
> Beautiful blouse and such cute flats!  Was it like speaking to Miss Daisy?  Did you get Idella's fried chicken recipe?  92 is more like a young 75 these days so I bet it was a great conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!  The entire outfit with scarf and coat is really lovely.
> 
> @papertiger  Forgot to mention that I thought your hat was very jaunty! I think I am showing my age by using that word.



Thank you, let's bring back 'jaunty'


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!!  I have to tell you, I was really on the fence about keeping this blouse because it was so wrinkled and creased when I got it. But I threw it in the dryer on the de-wrinkle cycle, and it worked like a charm! Sadly I did not get my grandmother's fried chicken recipe this time, will definitely ask next time I call her! I would like to make it an every-couple-of-months thing. She totally sounded like Driving Miss Daisy over the phone, like classic southern elegance. I'm with papertiger on her point that dressing up has put me in such a wonderful mood today. Between that, speaking to my great aunt, and the unseasonably warm weather we are having today, *I feel unstoppable!*


----------



## dharma

Did I miss it?  I couldn’t  post at work but managed a quick shot out the door this morning. I feel like a cheater as well since my outfit is basically as comfortable as pajamas. I added the coat for drama and wore lipstick for at least an hour! 
With coat and scarf



Without


----------



## scarf1

Congrats to all you glamorous ladies! I cannot begin to match you. Love the inspiration from you! Had to get up early to take DH to doctor appt, then we had breakfast at a place popular with the local university crowd. So compared to the other diners , this was fairly dressed up, LOL! CSGM with sweater and corduroy pants.


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone. Just stopping in for a moment to say that I am enjoying your posts and especially  your photos of your outfits. [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## dharma

Absolutely love seeing everyone’s outfits. It’s fun to learn about everyone through their sartorial choices!
Wowza @Sheikha Latifa ! I’ll take some of that hair too please. Mine is crazy untamable, I’ve always wanted hair like yours. I also loved hearing about Georgia. Thank you!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

dharma said:


> Did I miss it?  I couldn’t  post at work but managed a quick shot out the door this morning. I feel like a cheater as well since my outfit is basically as comfortable as pajamas. I added the coat for drama and wore lipstick for at least an hour!
> With coat and scarf
> 
> View attachment 3969727
> 
> Without
> View attachment 3969725



Omg, is that your casual?! 
What is your dress up then?! Feathers and sable?
With this body, you would look good in anything, even PJ. Or, better, a lacy nightie


----------



## Genie27

Dharma, those trousers are fabulous, darling!!! I love the print and the cut - what is the fabric?

Scarf, love love love those colours - that pale green with the purple is stunning. 

PbP, lovely to see you here.


----------



## gracekelly

dharma said:


> Did I miss it?  I couldn’t  post at work but managed a quick shot out the door this morning. I feel like a cheater as well since my outfit is basically as comfortable as pajamas. I added the coat for drama and wore lipstick for at least an hour!
> With coat and scarf
> 
> View attachment 3969727
> 
> Without
> View attachment 3969725


YES to the leopard!  I bet they purrrrrrrrr!


----------



## nicole0612

I had a last minute wardrobe snafu-
I was wearing a silk skirt and nude nylons but it was pouring rain outside.
Therefore, not dressy but my casual is still feminine, which reads as dressy to most (lucky for me). I do like the feminine/masculine leather jacket, and my first in action of the Diorever (worn in its less attractive but more practical configuration = open top).


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Did I miss it?  I couldn’t  post at work but managed a quick shot out the door this morning. I feel like a cheater as well since my outfit is basically as comfortable as pajamas. I added the coat for drama and wore lipstick for at least an hour!
> With coat and scarf
> 
> View attachment 3969727
> 
> Without
> View attachment 3969725



I ask:  What tops leopard?


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> I had a last minute wardrobe snafu-
> I was wearing a silk skirt and nude nylons but it was pouring rain outside.
> Therefore, not dressy but my casual is still feminine, which reads as dressy to most (lucky for me). I do like the feminine/masculine leather jacket, and my first in action of the Diorever (worn in its less attractive but more practical configuration = open top).
> View attachment 3969835



That jacket has great lines.  Nice bag too.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Congrats to all you glamorous ladies! I cannot begin to match you. Love the inspiration from you! Had to get up early to take DH to doctor appt, then we had breakfast at a place popular with the local university crowd. So compared to the other diners , this was fairly dressed up, LOL! CSGM with sweater and corduroy pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969752



Corduroy.   It is alternate inspiration.   My life is cutoff shorts.   We are going to be part of the B Team who will find the sweet spot between pajamification and high fashion.   Those of us who do not own Chanel jackets can be fashionable too.   We will have the courage to be stylish in our own way.  Thanks for breaking the ice.


----------



## katekluet

I have been chuckling about Thursday dress up here because the women’s college I attended mandated high heels and dressy clothes on Thursdays or they would not let you into the dining hall for dinner.
You all look wonderful today!
Papertiger, twins on those Nadege shoes, favorites of mine.


----------



## dharma

@Genie27 , Cordie is correct, you are amazing in rich colors! I like the outfit without the belt. The pants are cotton velvet, soft  and comfy. 
@scarf1  This is such a beautiful shawl. I remember I passed on it and have always regretted it. You look beautiful in it. 
@gracekelly,  you are so elegant! I use “jaunty” all the time, lol. 
@papertiger ,fabulous!! Just as I suspected. I love that you’ve done your nails and spritzed perfume!
@cafecreme15 I’ll bet your students love you. Did they comment on your shoes? Great blouse!
@BBC I love vintage chanel tweeds. What year is yours from? The colors are so soft, just like the recent pieces. 
@Sheikha Latifa ,are feathers not ok for day time? 
Thank you @papertiger for suggesting this excercise. It’s a great escape from the daily grind. 
Ummm, @Cordeliere , hope you post soon. With your taste in bags and those mile long legs, I find it hard to believe you don’t look fabulous even in your shorts. How about accessorizing with pieces from that Rio outfit? Hahahaha


----------



## dharma

nicole0612 said:


> I had a last minute wardrobe snafu-
> I was wearing a silk skirt and nude nylons but it was pouring rain outside.
> Therefore, not dressy but my casual is still feminine, which reads as dressy to most (lucky for me). I do like the feminine/masculine leather jacket, and my first in action of the Diorever (worn in its less attractive but more practical configuration = open top).
> View attachment 3969835


I  the shoulder line of this. It is such a delicate version of a leather jacket, just lovely.


----------



## TankerToad

Late to the party 
Dress up in my new Balmain blazer


----------



## 911snowball

Beautiful color on that jacket TT!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Another late addition - it’s been raining most of the day! It’s very casual here, so this is dressy casual. I am wearing lipstick tho!


----------



## maely

arabesques said:


> Thank you, maely!  My excitement knows no bounds, and my eyes are desperate to take it all in.  Now, fingers crossed for the whole visa process in Baku...  If you have favorite memories or recommendations, I am all ears.



If you have an opportunity to be welcomed into an Uzbek home, or be invited to a wedding it is the most wonderful experience.  The hospitality and generosity of the people is amazing.  Be sure to check out the local markets too.  Lots of amazing photo opportunities.
Which cities will you be seeing?


----------



## maely

nicole0612 said:


> How interesting! Thank you so much for sharing about your experience living in Uzbekistan. Living there for 3 years must have deeply impacted your life. My experience of it is only second hand, but I also have a great appreciation for the culture and history.



Yes it was a wonderful experience and am so grateful I had the opportunity to experience all it had to offer.  It's also made me more open to visiting all the other nearby countries.  Hopefully I will get a chance to do that someday soon!


----------



## Moirai

Hi ladies! Sorry I’ve been especially busy this week and haven’t had time to keep up. Will try to catch up this weekend. I didn’t want to forget our first dress-up Thursday. My dress to dinner with DH and friends. The great thing was he had to dress up too


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Late to the party
> Dress up in my new Balmain blazer
> View attachment 3969954


I love the look of these blazers!  The shoulders are a story unto themselves!  Lovely color, I know this girl loves blue lol!


Cookiefiend said:


> Another late addition - it’s been raining most of the day! It’s very casual here, so this is dressy casual. I am wearing lipstick tho!
> View attachment 3969988



Cookie!!! Very casual chic!  A vibrato!  So rare to see one and in the beautiful blues!  I have always wanted a Kelly in blue vibrato and perhaps I will get one in my next life lol!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I had a last minute wardrobe snafu-
> I was wearing a silk skirt and nude nylons but it was pouring rain outside.
> Therefore, not dressy but my casual is still feminine, which reads as dressy to most (lucky for me). I do like the feminine/masculine leather jacket, and my first in action of the Diorever (worn in its less attractive but more practical configuration = open top).
> View attachment 3969835


So pretty and I am glad you found the perfect bag.  It was a process and worth all the thinking!


----------



## scarf1

dharma said:


> @Genie27 , Cordie is correct, you are amazing in rich colors! I like the outfit without the belt. The pants are cotton velvet, soft  and comfy.
> @scarf1  This is such a beautiful shawl. I remember I passed on it and have always regretted it. You look beautiful in it.
> @gracekelly,  you are so elegant! I use “jaunty” all the time, lol.
> @papertiger ,fabulous!! Just as I suspected. I love that you’ve done your nails and spritzed perfume!
> @cafecreme15 I’ll bet your students love you. Did they comment on your shoes? Great blouse!
> @BBC I love vintage chanel tweeds. What year is yours from? The colors are so soft, just like the recent pieces.
> @Sheikha Latifa ,are feathers not ok for day time?
> Thank you @papertiger for suggesting this excercise. It’s a great escape from the daily grind.
> Ummm, @Cordeliere , hope you post soon. With your taste in bags and those mile long legs, I find it hard to believe you don’t look fabulous even in your shorts. How about accessorizing with pieces from that Rio outfit? Hahahaha


Dharma - thank you! This CSGM came out before I started buying CSGMs. I just bought it recently. .


----------



## Cordeliere

I said I was initially going to limit my participation in Dress Up Thursday to identifying my excuses.  So I was practically in tears thinking about that after seeing your lovely pictures.  Sharing my issues helps me move forward.


Have you ever had a geriatric cat?  If so, you notice how when they get old, they stop grooming themselves.  That is what I feel like.   I remember being highly critical of my MIL who would palm off emptying the trash on anyone she could.  My theory was that the less she did, the less she would be able to do.  Now I am the one without energy. 


I have some legitimate health issues that contribute to this: thyroid problems and a bad knee.  I baby my knee, but I typically have a strained episode that lasts a week or two maybe every three months.  Since New Years Day, it has not been sporadic.  I have literally lived in my pajamas for the past 6 weeks.  I have done nothing but read, sleep, and try to stay off my knee.  I went to an orthopedic surgeon last week who informed me I have no cartilage in half of one knee. 


The surgeon gave me a cortisone shot.   This created a new problem.  My knee alignment slipped out and then popped back.  I could not put any weight at all on that leg for about 2.5 days.  It was horrifying.  However in the midst of this horror, it was amusing, that living in a retirement area, I could text my next door neighbor and ask “do you have a wheelchair or walker?”    She immediately sent her husband over with walker, which was a godsend.   


Now I am scheduled for a knee surgery in two weeks.  After the surgery, I am supposed to be as good as new (after rehab).  I will be able to walk more, and walk off those extra pounds living around my waistline.  Then I can wear my beautiful clothes rather than the slubby ones that hide the roll living at my waist.  I am kind of depressed about the surgery for the short run, but actually excited for the long run.


But my knee is really not the issue at the root of my geriatric cat problem.   When DH and I go out which is fairly frequently, I always have the best hair, handbag, shoes, scarf, or accessories of anyone at the orchestra, opera, ballet, theatre or restaurant.  But around home I am an embarrassing slob.  I just don’t make grooming a priority and I lazily slide into cheap tee shirts and dirty hair.


So my initial participation in Dress Up Thursday may be to show a fresh manicure or good bangs or lipstick or a linen shirt instead of a cheap tee shirt.  It could be making the effort to wear my contacts instead of glasses.  I look at these minor efforts as being like one of the last people to cross the finish line at the marathon.  It may be a weak showing, but it is an improvement over not participating.  My goal is to eventually be June Cleaver, but it will take a lot of tiny steps and better habits to get there.


----------



## Cordeliere

TankerToad said:


> Late to the party
> Dress up in my new Balmain blazer
> View attachment 3969954



You should be a model for Balmain.  What a great color.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> Another late addition - it’s been raining most of the day! It’s very casual here, so this is dressy casual. I am wearing lipstick tho!
> View attachment 3969988



Great to see your pico.    I have decided we should name our team the "causal chics".


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I’ve been especially busy this week and haven’t had time to keep up. Will try to catch up this weekend. I didn’t want to forget our first dress-up Thursday. My dress to dinner with DH and friends. The great thing was he had to dress up too
> View attachment 3969989



The perfect black dress.


----------



## papertiger

dharma said:


> Did I miss it?  I couldn’t  post at work but managed a quick shot out the door this morning. I feel like a cheater as well since my outfit is basically as comfortable as pajamas. I added the coat for drama and wore lipstick for at least an hour!
> With coat and scarf
> 
> View attachment 3969727
> 
> Without
> View attachment 3969725



You look amazing and sophisticated, I love the whole look 

Dressed-up should to be comfortable, Chanel built her empire on it.


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Congrats to all you glamorous ladies! I cannot begin to match you. Love the inspiration from you! Had to get up early to take DH to doctor appt, then we had breakfast at a place popular with the local university crowd. So compared to the other diners , this was fairly dressed up, LOL! CSGM with sweater and corduroy pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969752



I hope your DH is OK 

Wonderful colours, smart casual looks gorgeous in pastels


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I had a last minute wardrobe snafu-
> I was wearing a silk skirt and nude nylons but it was pouring rain outside.
> Therefore, not dressy but my casual is still feminine, which reads as dressy to most (lucky for me). I do like the feminine/masculine leather jacket, and my first in action of the Diorever (worn in its less attractive but more practical configuration = open top).
> View attachment 3969835



You look fantastic, the lovely layers with your smart Dior work beautifully.

The weather is always a consideration (unless there's a taxi door to door) if you hadn't of said I'd be nne the wiser.


----------



## papertiger

TankerToad said:


> Late to the party
> Dress up in my new Balmain blazer
> View attachment 3969954



The jacket is fabulous but I love the way you've styled it with the tights and shoes


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Another late addition - it’s been raining most of the day! It’s very casual here, so this is dressy casual. I am wearing lipstick tho!
> View attachment 3969988



Very well put together *Cookie*, the stripes on the Pic faintly echoing those on your to and working those soft blues.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I’ve been especially busy this week and haven’t had time to keep up. Will try to catch up this weekend. I didn’t want to forget our first dress-up Thursday. My dress to dinner with DH and friends. The great thing was he had to dress up too
> View attachment 3969989



So pleased you popped in, You look sharp and sophisticated, wonderful dress on you.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I said I was initially going to limit my participation in Dress Up Thursday to identifying my excuses.  So I was practically in tears thinking about that after seeing your lovely pictures.  Sharing my issues helps me move forward.
> 
> 
> Have you ever had a geriatric cat?  If so, you notice how when they get old, they stop grooming themselves.  That is what I feel like.   I remember being highly critical of my MIL who would palm off emptying the trash on anyone she could.  My theory was that the less she did, the less she would be able to do.  Now I am the one without energy.
> 
> 
> I have some legitimate health issues that contribute to this: thyroid problems and a bad knee.  I baby my knee, but I typically have a strained episode that lasts a week or two maybe every three months.  Since New Years Day, it has not been sporadic.  I have literally lived in my pajamas for the past 6 weeks.  I have done nothing but read, sleep, and try to stay off my knee.  I went to an orthopedic surgeon last week who informed me I have no cartilage in half of one knee.
> 
> 
> The surgeon gave me a cortisone shot.   This created a new problem.  My knee alignment slipped out and then popped back.  I could not put any weight at all on that leg for about 2.5 days.  It was horrifying.  However in the midst of this horror, it was amusing, that living in a retirement area, I could text my next door neighbor and ask “do you have a wheelchair or walker?”    She immediately sent her husband over with walker, which was a godsend.
> 
> 
> Now I am scheduled for a knee surgery in two weeks.  After the surgery, I am supposed to be as good as new (after rehab).  I will be able to walk more, and walk off those extra pounds living around my waistline.  Then I can wear my beautiful clothes rather than the slubby ones that hide the roll living at my waist.  I am kind of depressed about the surgery for the short run, but actually excited for the long run.
> 
> 
> But my knee is really not the issue at the root of my geriatric cat problem.   When DH and I go out which is fairly frequently, I always have the best hair, handbag, shoes, scarf, or accessories of anyone at the orchestra, opera, ballet, theatre or restaurant.  But around home I am an embarrassing slob.  I just don’t make grooming a priority and I lazily slide into cheap tee shirts and dirty hair.
> 
> 
> So my initial participation in Dress Up Thursday may be to show a fresh manicure or good bangs or lipstick or a linen shirt instead of a cheap tee shirt.  It could be making the effort to wear my contacts instead of glasses.  I look at these minor efforts as being like one of the last people to cross the finish line at the marathon.  It may be a weak showing, but it is an improvement over not participating.  My goal is to eventually be June Cleaver, but it will take a lot of tiny steps and better habits to get there.



So sorry for your knee problem, it sounds so painful and debilitating and I wish you the very best. I can still feel twinges in my knee from a Judo injury 4 years ago, just mention the word knee and my face scrunchies. I hope you are as good as new after surgery and rehab, until then wishing you pain-free days and nights as can be considering. 

There are no rules to dress-up and there will be Thursdays


----------



## EmileH

Hi ladies. I love your outfits. And the dress up Thursday idea. I’ll try to participate next week. Hugs.


----------



## Genie27

Cordie - sorry to hear about your knee, but glad you have options to address it.

My dad has had both replaced and it’s been life-altering. He went from avoiding stairs and basically hobbling around in pain, to being able to travel and be active again. I’m headed for a similar fate in the long run as my cartilage is also wearing out.

And I know the feeling of at-home clothes. I have a collection of old tshirts and ratty shorts too. But I’m rarely home other than a couple of hours in the evening and then I’m asleep. I have been slowly replacing them.

I think you should not be so hard on yourself, but maybe have a long term side project to slowly purchase/replace with more fitted tshirts, and shorts? You’re retired from a 9-5 - (lucky lady!) no reason to get into heels and full face makeup to run errands if you don’t choose to.

And if you want to start with a small step - maybe wear some of your nicer accessories with your casual day-to-day clothes? Or yeah, a coloured lip balm works wonders too.  baby steps.

Dress up means different things for us all. If I were going to go grocery/shopping and lunch, or to accompany someone to the doc, my outfit yesterday would look odd.

My goal in daily dressing is to look like I took time to get dressed, but really just throwing things on. I had to make it as easy to reach for something nice as it is to reach for something shabby.

 I had to make an effort to purchase items that work together without much thought or daylight. I'm not a morning person until about 10 am, so anything I can do to make my life easier in the mornings is worthwhile.


----------



## scarf1

papertiger said:


> I hope your DH is OK
> 
> Wonderful colours, smart casual looks gorgeous in pastels


Thank you!


Cordeliere said:


> I said I was initially going to limit my participation in Dress Up Thursday to identifying my excuses.  So I was practically in tears thinking about that after seeing your lovely pictures.  Sharing my issues helps me move forward.
> 
> 
> Have you ever had a geriatric cat?  If so, you notice how when they get old, they stop grooming themselves.  That is what I feel like.   I remember being highly critical of my MIL who would palm off emptying the trash on anyone she could.  My theory was that the less she did, the less she would be able to do.  Now I am the one without energy.
> 
> 
> I have some legitimate health issues that contribute to this: thyroid problems and a bad knee.  I baby my knee, but I typically have a strained episode that lasts a week or two maybe every three months.  Since New Years Day, it has not been sporadic.  I have literally lived in my pajamas for the past 6 weeks.  I have done nothing but read, sleep, and try to stay off my knee.  I went to an orthopedic surgeon last week who informed me I have no cartilage in half of one knee.
> 
> 
> The surgeon gave me a cortisone shot.   This created a new problem.  My knee alignment slipped out and then popped back.  I could not put any weight at all on that leg for about 2.5 days.  It was horrifying.  However in the midst of this horror, it was amusing, that living in a retirement area, I could text my next door neighbor and ask “do you have a wheelchair or walker?”    She immediately sent her husband over with walker, which was a godsend.
> 
> 
> Now I am scheduled for a knee surgery in two weeks.  After the surgery, I am supposed to be as good as new (after rehab).  I will be able to walk more, and walk off those extra pounds living around my waistline.  Then I can wear my beautiful clothes rather than the slubby ones that hide the roll living at my waist.  I am kind of depressed about the surgery for the short run, but actually excited for the long run.
> 
> 
> But my knee is really not the issue at the root of my geriatric cat problem.   When DH and I go out which is fairly frequently, I always have the best hair, handbag, shoes, scarf, or accessories of anyone at the orchestra, opera, ballet, theatre or restaurant.  But around home I am an embarrassing slob.  I just don’t make grooming a priority and I lazily slide into cheap tee shirts and dirty hair.
> 
> 
> So my initial participation in Dress Up Thursday may be to show a fresh manicure or good bangs or lipstick or a linen shirt instead of a cheap tee shirt.  It could be making the effort to wear my contacts instead of glasses.  I look at these minor efforts as being like one of the last people to cross the finish line at the marathon.  It may be a weak showing, but it is an improvement over not participating.  My goal is to eventually be June Cleaver, but it will take a lot of tiny steps and better habits to get there.


sorry to hear about your knee! But hopefully, the surgery will make things better.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. I love your outfits. And the dress up Thursday idea. *I’ll try to participate next week. Hugs*.



Excellent!


----------



## papertiger

*Question*. 

Everyone, *8 March* (coincidently a Thursday!) is International Women's Day _and_ in the Centenary year of women's right vote in Great Britain (Representation of the People Act 1918). 

I am attending a special celebration in the evening with many eminent women present (mostly academics and politicians) and we are all asked to attend wearing white/green/purple for the evening (colours of the Suffragettes).  I'm going straight from work and have no time to change. 

Any ideas, suggestions and/or advice greatly welcome. I actually have a white silk and lace dress from 1918 but let's leave that to one side, I want to look totally contemporary but totally 'me'.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I loved seeing everyones outfits!!! Fabulous job, ladies!

@Sheikha Latifa  I loved reading your stories....you are so great at writing, I felt like I was there!!!

I do tend to play dress up, but actually i don't usually wear my REALLY nice things. That Chanel jacket (suit) I bought from a friend and had it tailored by a Chanel seamstress and then it sat in my closet for a year. @dharma its from a while back, I want to say like 2004? I have a few pieces from that Byzance collection that I love but again haven't worn.  I also have a few pieces from the 90s and a few more recent things from the last year or two. I need to make an effort to wear them.

The truth is, I hate pants. I hate my legs and they feel huge in pants. Thats why i am always wearing dresses - no waistband! Easy to breathe! I throw on a scarf or a jacket and I look like Im put together. So yesterdays jacket and pants was an effort, but finally wearing that jacket I love it....would probably look good over a dress? 

@Cordeliere I can only imagine a bit what you're going through. The surgery will help a lot. Its okay to just be in the place where you are right now and take your victories where you can. We will cheer you on!!! PS when I am home 95% of the time its a cozy bathrobe for me. I have some nice fluffy ones that I'm sure DH hates seeing by now. DS2 has my bathrobe habit so I bought him a really nice one too and we twin at home! And don't get me started on fuzzy socks.


----------



## EmileH

Oh Cordie, you are so hard on yourself. I’m glad that you are doing the knee surgery sooner rather than later. There’s no reason to suffer with it any longer than necessary. Of course you are feeling terrible spending that amount of time on bed rest. You will feel better when you are up and around. 

We all have at home clothes. On days that I do not go to work I am usually in lululemon with chihuahua hair on me and my hair undone. I would have difficulty motivating to dress every day if I did not have to go to work. I’m sure you are doing better than you think. Dress for yourself to make yourself happy. Baby steps. 

I’m trying to repurpose some things in my closet. I had some pieces that I was wearing for work but I really have nicer things for work now. The old pieces aren’t bad and can be worn in more casual ways around the house. So I’m doing that. And I threw away a lot of the really ratty stuff that I was wearing around the house.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I threw away a lot of the really ratty stuff that I was wearing around the house.


I'm hoping I end up purging the lot when I move - but I should probably start doing that now, so that it is not so overwhelming later. I spent a year duplicating items at my place and bf's and now I have to stop hoarding stuff and just delete it - home sweatpants with holes, shorts with paint stains, old repurposed cotton tops as sleepwear. I have dozens, so maybe some can and should go.

On a technical note - this is the dress I’m wearing today. It’s comfy, but I feel it’s a bit top heavy looking due to the ombré. I like it from the waist down. Any tips/tricks on how to minimize the effect?

I may try a maxi twilly tie to elongate the front, or a more contrasting strong necklace. Or a belt to break it up?

Dark sturdy boots may help too...thoughts are welcome and appreciated


----------



## Genie27

@papertiger  - would your Bamboo H bag count? Or the croc jacket you posted a while back? Wasn’t it purple? Even a shawl/scarf with those colours would work with a dark LBD outfit.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> @papertiger  - would your Bamboo H bag count? Or the croc jacket you posted a while back? Wasn’t it purple? Even a shawl/scarf with those colours would work with a dark LBD outfit.



I think a croc/mink Gucci jacket may raise a few eyebrows at work (or maybe not, I am always amazed) but the a Bambou bag would work. Plume or Garden Party? I need to think what I need for work, Plume would look better later on.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordie, sorry about your knee. Hopefully, it will be fixed.
BBC, thank you. I like writing. In year 3, I got an award for the best homework of the year (at my daughter’s school ). 
PPT, I celebrated 8th of March all my life, it was a big holiday for us, with a day off, parties and big presents. And my husband  never recognised it. 
Now, that he practically killed it for me, it is becoming more popular in the world. Ironic


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I'm hoping I end up purging the lot when I move - but I should probably start doing that now, so that it is not so overwhelming later. I spent a year duplicating items at my place and bf's and now I have to stop hoarding stuff and just delete it - home sweatpants with holes, shorts with paint stains, old repurposed cotton tops as sleepwear. I have dozens, so maybe some can and should go.
> 
> On a technical note - this is the dress I’m wearing today. It’s comfy, but I feel it’s a bit top heavy looking due to the ombré. I like it from the waist down. Any tips/tricks on how to minimize the effect?
> 
> I may try a maxi twilly tie to elongate the front, or a more contrasting strong necklace. Or a belt to break it up?
> 
> Dark sturdy boots may help too...thoughts are welcome and appreciated
> 
> View attachment 3970430



Not sure about a belt, I think a strong no-nonsense vertical

'20s style beaded necklace or a thick long silver chain would be ideal. It would have to be really strong in design, thick and long to make the print recede into the background.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> I think a croc/mink Gucci jacket may raise a few eyebrows at work (or maybe not, I am always amazed) but the a Bambou bag would work. Plume or Garden Party? I need to think what I need for work, Plume would look better later on.


I was thinking of the Plume.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I was thinking of the Plume.



 The bag is sorted then

Anyone remember if I have a really PURPLE H scarf ha ha?


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> Not sure about a belt, I think a strong no-nonsense vertical
> 
> '20s style beaded necklace or a thick long silver chain would be ideal. It would have to be really strong in design, thick and long to make the print recede into the background.



Yes, I can see that working!! I have a cream cardigan coming to me, with a strong black trim which may do the trick for the vertical....

And I will try to figure out a strong necklace for summer when I can't wear a cardi over it. Scrolling through my cloth app, it works better when I wear a cropped black cardi.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Yes, I can see that working!! I have a cream cardigan coming to me, with a strong black trim which may do the trick for the vertical....



Sounds perfect


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And I threw away a lot of the really ratty stuff that I was wearing around the house.


I am trying to do better at this. A few years ago I realized how many stained, holey clothes do I need in case of gardening, painting, dirty home repair, etc. My answer: 2 outfits- one for warmer weather, one for colder. Since once I use them for the “dirty”activity, I wash them.
Then there are the slightly better ratty clothes used for exerercise, sleepwear, etc. I am trying to use some of my not so favorite tees for this activity, and toss the ratty ones.


----------



## Meta

@Cordeliere Sorry to hear about your health situation. Hope the knee surgery helps alleviate the current debilitating pain that you're in!  

@papertiger Purple Pegase?  Or the gold one perhaps?


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> @Cordeliere Sorry to hear about your health situation. Hope the knee surgery helps alleviate the current debilitating pain that you're in!
> 
> @papertiger Purple Pegase?  Or the gold one perhaps?



Frou Frou has a purple, I only have the bright pink, the gold, the black and the white/pastel rainbow en Bloc. But yes, the purple would have been perfect.

I do have this scarf (have to make the violet stand out):




This little Anemone fella on my Plume









and (hoping it's warmer) this Ralph Lauren trench




Croc Romance or too much, too bitty (don't look at the skirt of scarf)?


----------



## Cordeliere

Hearing that others have old tee shirts, ratty shorts, clothes with holes, bathrobes that they wear around home is making me feel a lot better.   Who knew that stylish women were not stylish 24/7.  Thank you for the support.   I will still try to better as being at home is my job now.   And thanks for letting me share.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I'm hoping I end up purging the lot when I move - but I should probably start doing that now, so that it is not so overwhelming later. I spent a year duplicating items at my place and bf's and now I have to stop hoarding stuff and just delete it - home sweatpants with holes, shorts with paint stains, old repurposed cotton tops as sleepwear. I have dozens, so maybe some can and should go.
> 
> On a technical note - this is the dress I’m wearing today. It’s comfy, but I feel it’s a bit top heavy looking due to the ombré. I like it from the waist down. Any tips/tricks on how to minimize the effect?
> 
> I may try a maxi twilly tie to elongate the front, or a more contrasting strong necklace. Or a belt to break it up?
> 
> Dark sturdy boots may help too...thoughts are welcome and appreciated
> 
> View attachment 3970430



Can you do a dark colored cropped shrug or cropped jacket to draw the eye and visual waistline upwards?


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Yes, I can see that working!! I have a cream cardigan coming to me, with a strong black trim which may do the trick for the vertical....
> 
> And I will try to figure out a strong necklace for summer when I can't wear a cardi over it. Scrolling through my cloth app, it works better when I wear a cropped black cardi.



Haha yes


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Frou Frou has a purple, I only have the bright pink, the gold, the black and the white/pastel rainbow en Bloc. But yes, the purple would have been perfect.
> 
> I do have this scarf (have to make the violet stand out):
> 
> View attachment 3970487
> 
> 
> This little Anemone fella on my Plume
> 
> View attachment 3970486
> 
> 
> View attachment 3970491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and (hoping it's warmer) this Ralph Lauren trench
> 
> View attachment 3970488
> 
> 
> Croc Romance or too much, too bitty (don't look at the skirt of scarf)?
> 
> View attachment 3970493



I am late to the advice game and see that you have your outfit nearly sorted and I am loving how it is coming along! My advice was going to be to add in the bright colors as accessories, such as a dress with with two of the colors in a subtle print, then accessories bringing in the third color - eg belt and bag, belt and colored tights (a la Tanker Toad!), bag and shoes etc, or just have one contrast accessory in the third color. However, I see you already addressed the subtle colored print with the scarf.
What is the scarf on the left shown with the romance belt?


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> I think a croc/mink Gucci jacket may raise a few eyebrows at work (or maybe not, I am always amazed) but the a Bambou bag would work. Plume or Garden Party? I need to think what I need for work, Plume would look better later on.



How much do you love your plume? When I was selecting my Dior Katel had some wonderful advice to consider an exotic plume, and I can’t quite get the idea out of my mind.


----------



## HavLab

arabesques said:


> Sheikhs Latifa, First up is Georgia (basing myself in Tbilisi), then Baku/Azerbaijan, then Armenia (through Tbilisi again), and then on to Uzbekistan.  I have to see how it goes timing wise as I’ll be acquiring a couple of visas along the way.  I’m on a photographic jaunt, starting a project I anticipate following for a few years.  I’ve dreamed of following the Silk Road since a child, and this is my start.
> 
> Any experience in these places?  Would love to hear any thoughts or recommendations, here or in PMs.



Hi! I have been to all of these countries.  I love that part of the world.  You will not believe the photo opportunities in Uzbekistan.  
I cant say I really have a favorite out of all of those countries, they are all different in their own way.  We did Armenia, Georgia and Azerbaijan on one trip and Uzbekistan on a separate trip.  Quick summary of random thoughts:
Armenia - amazing people watching, everyone is gorgeous and stylish, food is amazing
Azerbaijan - hunt down some sheki pahklava...so good!  It's very stylish there too. 
Georgia - I loved Georgia,favorite thing was Kazbegi. We hired a guy from the Tbilisi Marriott to pick us up in Armenia and drive us to Georgia.  We really bonded with him - he was the nicest guy.  He suggested Kazbegi and it was so beautiful up there.  The wine in Georgia is so good! 
Uzbekistan - outstanding tourist sites and good infrastructure for getting around (high speed trains and numerous flights - the local airline is very good) very friendly people.  I ate a lot of grilled vegetables there and pumpkin dumplings.   Plov wasnt my thing.  supposedly it is a police state but I loved that on the customs entry form into the country they say they will not let you in if you have anything of hate.  The hotels arent as good though. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> How much do you love your plume? When I was selecting my Dior Katel had some wonderful advice to consider an exotic plume, and I can’t quite get the idea out of my mind.



That's an easy one, I totally recommend. I was also thinking of getting an Alligator Plume but it only came in Sanguine or Miel that season (2014/15). I have brown exotics already and though I love Sanguine I wasn't sure for an exotic. Had it come in Amethyst or a proper or dark red I would have surrendered.  

I say go for it, the Plume is so unfussy but elegant it can take exotics easily and goes from casual or formal very easily.


----------



## HavLab

arabesques said:


> Thank you, maely!  My excitement knows no bounds, and my eyes are desperate to take it all in.  Now, fingers crossed for the whole visa process in Baku...  If you have favorite memories or recommendations, I am all ears.



I applied for Uzbek visa at consulate versus on the road but I dont anticipate you will have problems.  There are stories online about customs officers being demanding, taking forever etc etc  but I found them to be quite friendly.   I was in and out of Uzbek immigration in record time both on departure and arrival.  And I sometimes have problems at immigration with additional questioning etc.  I did get additional screening in Armenia.   I would like to go to Turkmenistan but many say getting a visa there is difficult.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I am late to the advice game and see that you have your outfit nearly sorted and I am loving how it is coming along! My advice was going to be to add in the bright colors as accessories, such as a dress with with two of the colors in a subtle print, then accessories bringing in the third color - eg belt and bag, belt and colored tights (a la Tanker Toad!), bag and shoes etc, or just have one contrast accessory in the third color. However, I see you already addressed the subtle colored print with the scarf.
> What is the scarf on the left shown with the romance belt?



I'm not sorted apart from the Plume with the Rodeo really. I want to stick to modern.

I actually have a DvF wrap dress in purple/green on white, my only reservation is that the green is more olive than proper green but perhaps that doesn't matter. I could still wear it (and use the Romance). It still wouldn't be too costume-y. Bambou can blend from working with Emeralds to yellow-greens so I''ll see if it works. Otherwise it would be a LBD because I have no LWD. 

I also have a white sheepskin biker jacket but that's a whole other look and I'm not sure with the plume. 
I also have a white leather wrap-tie coat with black pony collar, cuffs and tips to the belt. I think it may be too glam, at least I'd have an excuse to wear it!
I also have a white leather hat with black trim (too much?)
I also have a dark green Gucci hat (I feel like I should wear a hat) 
I also have dark green python boots  
I also have a purple houndstooth suit from the 1950s with a light grey sheepskin collar. 
I also have Hermes purple Nadege shoes from last Winter

Oh dear

 

It's called Au Bout du Monde, I have 2 cws.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> That's an easy one, I totally recommend. I was also thinking of getting an Alligator Plume but it only came in Sanguine or Miel that season (2014/15). I have brown exotics already and though I love Sanguine I wasn't sure for an exotic. Had it come in Amethyst or a proper or dark red I would have surrendered.
> 
> I say go for it, the Plume is so unfussy but elegant it can take exotics easily and goes from casual or formal very easily.



I would love a plume in Miel! I do understand that would have doubled up with the exotic you have in a brown tone and sanguine could be a little “in your face”. I agree that amethyst, dark red (or for me other dark jewel tones, like a navy tone) would also be incredible.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> I'm not sorted apart from the Plume with the Rodeo really. I want to stick to modern.
> 
> I actually have a DvF wrap dress in purple/green on white, my only reservation is that the green is more olive than proper green but perhaps that doesn't matter. I could still wear it (and use the Romance). It still wouldn't be too costume-y. Bambou can blend from working with Emeralds to yellow-greens so I''ll see if it works. Otherwise it would be a LBD because I have no LWD.
> 
> I also have a white sheepskin biker jacket but that's a whole other look and I'm not sure with the plume.
> I also have a white leather wrap-tie coat with black pony collar, cuffs and tips to the belt. I think it may be too glam, at least I'd have an excuse to wear it!
> I also have a white leather hat with black trim (too much?)
> I also have a dark green Gucci hat (I feel like I should wear a hat)
> I also have dark green python boots
> I also have a purple houndstooth suit from the 1950s with a light grey sheepskin collar.
> I also have Hermes purple Nadege shoes from last Winter
> 
> Oh dear
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Au Bout du Monde, I have 2 cws.



Goodness, I am paralyzed by the choice, so let’s start from scratch.

I would try the DVF multicolor dress with the romance belt, green python boots and the white leather jacket. I think that would be great on its own. However, you have other accessories to consider. Once you try to add the plume, rodeo and the hat we might get into trouble, so let’s break it down.

Decided on so far: green plume + purple rodeo + green or black & white hat. That’s a lot already and we have not gotten to the shoes or belt yet. 

Do you have a purple hat? Then your plume pops green, other accessories are mostly purple tones (wear the purple shoes).

If not, then maybe the green hat, green boots, green plume, pop of purple with rodeo and romance. Still plenty of room for the print dress or the black dress (see which works best) and the statement white leather jacket.

I am so happy at the serendipity of that being your scarf! I am not good at wearing 90’s, but I actually just bought that scarf!! I had no idea that was it, but I really love how it will tie judging from your photo.


----------



## Notorious Pink

@papertiger I cannot get the idea of the 1918 dress out of my head. With one of the hats, green plume and purple rodeo. 

Or if that won't work the wrap tie coat over the DVF dress, plume, rodeo and omg those boots if they work with the dress. Wait a minute, I think that's just what Nicole said!


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Hearing that others have old tee shirts, ratty shorts, clothes with holes, bathrobes that they wear around home is making me feel a lot better.   Who knew that stylish women were not stylish 24/7.  Thank you for the support.   I will still try to better as being at home is my job now.   And thanks for letting me share.


Are you kidding?  My specialty on my ratty clothes is a nice oddly placed bleach stain from cleansers.  Currently I am wearing a pair of ancient sweat pants that ripped horizontally right across the backside when I was doing some yard work.  Not being one to throw things away, I patiently sewed them up and here I am wearing them with my bleach stained long tee shirt and 25 year old sweatshirt material jacket, which also has bleach stains.  Very chic.

I fully understand the trials of orthopedic surgery as I am now 4 months post rotator cuff surgical procedure.  You will get back on your feet much faster than you think and the time will pass faster than you believe it will.  Rehab and doing your exercises are very important and I am sure you will come through it very well.  Better to have to do these things when still young enough and healthy enough to heal and come back quickly,  I had to spend 6 weeks in a pillow sling that was like toting around an infant full time.  Couldn't do a whole lot either.  my DH was a real trouper and the greatest at taking care of me.  I think you will find that even when you are having some pain afterward, you will be glad that you did it and can look forward to things returning to normal.  Just follow all the instructions you are given and be patient.  This too shall pass.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> @papertiger I cannot get the idea of the 1918 dress out of my head. With one of the hats, green plume and purple rodeo.
> 
> Or if that won't work the wrap tie coat over the DVF dress, plume, rodeo and omg those boots if they work with the dress. Wait a minute, I think that's just what Nicole said!


I totally get that about the 1918 dress!  Does it have a hobble skirt?  I was going to suggest that you dress like a suffragette.


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3969481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to cheat.  I am wearing this same outfit when I go out later so I am using a picture I put up on a Chanel thread a few weeks ago. Happy Thursday!


What a great look!!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I went the tweed jacket route too
> 
> This selfie lark is not easy, I'm trying to show I'm wearing my lizzie 'hinge' and my hat in the same photo but the light, the mirror, the phone... anyway hope you get the overall effect.
> 
> View attachment 3969476
> View attachment 3969477
> 
> 
> For Thursday Wardrobe Club I made sure I painted my nails, wore a proper hat (not a woolly one) Scandinavian jewellery and fragrance,
> 
> I usually wear an H 90 every day anyway, but I made sure I hunted for a boxed 'keep for best' Tigre du Bengale in sunset colours. I also made sure I dug out my ombre hinge bangle (which I forget about). I added highlighter and eye-shadow to my make-up (I have so many unworn eyeshadows) and painted my nails to match my jewellery. H AW17/18 to keep my head warm and keep the sun from my eyes.
> 
> I think it changed my behaviour too, I took myself to a cafe, table for one (I usually don't bother just for me).
> 
> Good news too, my mother came out of hospital today.


Great news, PT, about your mom, and awesome look - sorry to be a few days late...


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> Did I miss it?  I couldn’t  post at work but managed a quick shot out the door this morning. I feel like a cheater as well since my outfit is basically as comfortable as pajamas. I added the coat for drama and wore lipstick for at least an hour!
> With coat and scarf
> 
> View attachment 3969727
> 
> Without
> View attachment 3969725


So cool!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I’ve been especially busy this week and haven’t had time to keep up. Will try to catch up this weekend. I didn’t want to forget our first dress-up Thursday. My dress to dinner with DH and friends. The great thing was he had to dress up too
> View attachment 3969989


This dress is incredible on you! So gorgeous.


Cordeliere said:


> I said I was initially going to limit my participation in Dress Up Thursday to identifying my excuses.  So I was practically in tears thinking about that after seeing your lovely pictures.  Sharing my issues helps me move forward.
> 
> 
> Have you ever had a geriatric cat?  If so, you notice how when they get old, they stop grooming themselves.  That is what I feel like.   I remember being highly critical of my MIL who would palm off emptying the trash on anyone she could.  My theory was that the less she did, the less she would be able to do.  Now I am the one without energy.
> 
> 
> I have some legitimate health issues that contribute to this: thyroid problems and a bad knee.  I baby my knee, but I typically have a strained episode that lasts a week or two maybe every three months.  Since New Years Day, it has not been sporadic.  I have literally lived in my pajamas for the past 6 weeks.  I have done nothing but read, sleep, and try to stay off my knee.  I went to an orthopedic surgeon last week who informed me I have no cartilage in half of one knee.
> 
> 
> The surgeon gave me a cortisone shot.   This created a new problem.  My knee alignment slipped out and then popped back.  I could not put any weight at all on that leg for about 2.5 days.  It was horrifying.  However in the midst of this horror, it was amusing, that living in a retirement area, I could text my next door neighbor and ask “do you have a wheelchair or walker?”    She immediately sent her husband over with walker, which was a godsend.
> 
> 
> Now I am scheduled for a knee surgery in two weeks.  After the surgery, I am supposed to be as good as new (after rehab).  I will be able to walk more, and walk off those extra pounds living around my waistline.  Then I can wear my beautiful clothes rather than the slubby ones that hide the roll living at my waist.  I am kind of depressed about the surgery for the short run, but actually excited for the long run.
> 
> 
> But my knee is really not the issue at the root of my geriatric cat problem.   When DH and I go out which is fairly frequently, I always have the best hair, handbag, shoes, scarf, or accessories of anyone at the orchestra, opera, ballet, theatre or restaurant.  But around home I am an embarrassing slob.  I just don’t make grooming a priority and I lazily slide into cheap tee shirts and dirty hair.
> 
> 
> So my initial participation in Dress Up Thursday may be to show a fresh manicure or good bangs or lipstick or a linen shirt instead of a cheap tee shirt.  It could be making the effort to wear my contacts instead of glasses.  I look at these minor efforts as being like one of the last people to cross the finish line at the marathon.  It may be a weak showing, but it is an improvement over not participating.  My goal is to eventually be June Cleaver, but it will take a lot of tiny steps and better habits to get there.


I'm so sorry about your knee Cordie, I can only imagine how much pain you are in. I'm sure you will feel so much better after your surgery and will be able to take on the world/your fabulous wardrobe again. Thinking of you 



Cordeliere said:


> Hearing that others have old tee shirts, ratty shorts, clothes with holes, bathrobes that they wear around home is making me feel a lot better.   Who knew that stylish women were not stylish 24/7.  Thank you for the support.   I will still try to better as being at home is my job now.   And thanks for letting me share.



If I don't have to leave the house/am just running to CVS or something I am ALWAYS in sweatpants, old t-shirts, or lounge clothes. I'm currently watching college basketball on the couch in my pajamas. Perhaps at some point I will feel motivated to change into leggings and a t-shirt.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Are you kidding?  My specialty on my ratty clothes is a nice oddly placed bleach stain from cleansers.  Currently I am wearing a pair of ancient sweat pants that ripped horizontally right across the backside when I was doing some yard work.  Not being one to throw things away, I patiently sewed them up and here I am wearing them with my bleach stained long tee shirt and 25 year old sweatshirt material jacket, which also has bleach stains.  Very chic.
> 
> I fully understand the trials of orthopedic surgery as I am now 4 months post rotator cuff surgical procedure.  You will get back on your feet much faster than you think and the time will pass faster than you believe it will.  Rehab and doing your exercises are very important and I am sure you will come through it very well.  Better to have to do these things when still young enough and healthy enough to heal and come back quickly,  I had to spend 6 weeks in a pillow sling that was like toting around an infant full time.  Couldn't do a whole lot either.  my DH was a real trouper and the greatest at taking care of me.  I think you will find that even when you are having some pain afterward, you will be glad that you did it and can look forward to things returning to normal.  Just follow all the instructions you are given and be patient.  This too shall pass.



Thanks for the encouragement on both fronts.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> I totally get that about the 1918 dress!  Does it have a hobble skirt?  I was going to suggest that you dress like a suffragette.



It's has a certain hobble look with an 'apron' of lace. Mostly silk satin with embroidery


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Great news, PT, about your mom, and awesome look - sorry to be a few days late...



Not late at all, thank you, we're all very happy


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> @papertiger I cannot get the idea of the 1918 dress out of my head. With one of the hats, green plume and purple rodeo.
> 
> Or if that won't work the wrap tie coat over the DVF dress, plume, rodeo and omg those boots if they work with the dress. Wait a minute, I think that's just what Nicole said!



I looked at the DvF dress this morning, I think the print is more pink and green rather than the purple and green I remembered  I'm sure no one would care but.... 

I Just happen to find a purple with white bandage dress that would look great against the plume if it isn't too Summer, and if all else fails I've a Pucci sweater that is mainly white/green/purple that I could wear with a pencil skirt, easily day > night. Options, options! 

I'll put it all together tomorrow and then that'll me done and sorted.


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> It's has a certain hobble look with an 'apron' of lace. Mostly silk satin with embroidery


I wasn't a fan of the hobble skirt until I saw the mini series  PARADE'S END.  Rebecca Hall had the most beautiful clothes and the perfect figure for them.  In one of the episodes, her character is visiting the family country manor and her maid is very proud that her mistress is wearing the first hobble skirt in that part of England and says so to the assembled other servants.  What was interesting to me was that this story was taking place in WWI and the socialites did not seem to be very inconvenienced re entertaining or wearing beautiful clothes.  This was so unlike what happened in WWII with all the rationing.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> I wasn't a fan of the hobble skirt until I saw the mini series  PARADE'S END.  Rebecca Hall had the most beautiful clothes and the perfect figure for them.  In one of the episodes, her character is visiting the family country manor and her maid is very proud that her mistress is wearing the first hobble skirt in that part of England and says so to the assembled other servants.  What was interesting to me was that this story was taking place in WWI and the socialites did not seem to be very inconvenienced re entertaining or wearing beautiful clothes.  This was so unlike what happened in WWII with all the rationing.



I saw Parade's End too and loved Rebecca Hall's character. Although I believe there were actually terrible shortages in WW1.  At least the large houses had land to grow their own if they could find/keep gardeners. All the farm horses were taken and sent to France as part of the war effort and the land had to be tilled, dug, sowed by hand by older men, boys and women. With virtually no imports of any kind, and all iron, silk and metal going into the war machine it's no wonder the skirts had so little volume (kidding). The lack of maids and domestic staff also meant women from all classes had to be able to do their own hair (or have women visit once a week) and get dressed by themselves, so I'm not surprised the hobble was short lived and so many forms of women's traditional clothing fell by the wayside (e.g. no whale bone or metal for corsets). The war played a huge part in women's rights, had to, there were virtually no men between 17 and 30 by 1918. A whole generation of women were left without partners (like Agatha Chisties' fictional Miss Marple) or 'got together' to form relationships quietly.


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> I saw Parade's End too and loved Rebecca Hall's character. Although I believe there were actually terrible shortages in WW1.  At least the large houses had land to grow their own if they could find/keep gardeners. All the farm horses were taken and sent to France as part of the war effort and the land had to be tilled, dug, sowed by hand by older men, boys and women. With virtually no imports of any kind, and all iron, silk and metal going into the war machine it's no wonder the skirts had so little volume (kidding). The lack of maids and domestic staff also meant women from all classes had to be able to do their own hair (or have women visit once a week) and get dressed by themselves, so I'm not surprised the hobble was short lived and so many forms of women's traditional clothing fell by the wayside (e.g. no whale bone or metal for corsets). The war played a huge part in women's rights, had to, there were virtually no men between 17 and 30 by 1918. A whole generation of women were left without partners (like Agatha Chisties' fictional Miss Marple) or 'got together' to form relationships quietly.



I actually hated Sylvia as a person lol!  I was pretty annoyed with Christopher as well.  It was a story that did get you involved.  I think I was fairly shocked when they actually shot Father Consett as a spy and just as shocked when Christopher's father shot himself because he couldn't live with the gossip.  His brother was pretty strange too.  OK, the entire story was filled with weird and unlikable people! 

Eons ago, there was another British series about two sisters in the who had a fashion atelier.  When they started, the hobble was in fashion and then as time moved on, the flapper look came in.  It was a good series and I would love to see it come back on Amazon perhaps.  I thought the recent series about couture fashion right after WWII in Paris was ridiculous.  The clothes were great with the Dior big look, but the story was for morons.

Oh, BTW, the costume designer for Parade's End did get an award for her work.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> I actually hated Sylvia as a person lol!  I was pretty annoyed with Christopher as well.  It was a story that did get you involved.  I think I was fairly shocked when they actually shot Father Consett as a spy and just as shocked when Christopher's father shot himself because he couldn't live with the gossip.  His brother was pretty strange too.  OK, the entire story was filled with weird and unlikable people!
> 
> Eons ago, there was another British series about two sisters in the who had a fashion atelier.  When they started, the hobble was in fashion and then as time moved on, the flapper look came in.  It was a good series and I would love to see it come back on Amazon perhaps.  I thought the recent series about couture fashion right after WWII in Paris was ridiculous.  The clothes were great with the Dior big look, but the story was for morons.
> 
> Oh, BTW, the costume designer for Parade's End did get an award for her work.



I thought her character matured throughout. I loved it went she went to France and wouldn't take no for an answer. When she ran off she realised almost immediately she was even more unhappy. The upper-classes were full of crazy people who married for all sorts of reasons apart from love, I could believe the games though most played discretely and after the dutiful 'heir and a spare'.  

I haven't seen the other 2 series but they sound interesting. I watched half an episode of Gossip Girl years ago and then realised no amount of fashion could make up for no plot or character study.


----------



## Moirai

@Joannadyne Hugs to you . Whenever I see your pics, I think beautiful, witty, and fun! So don't be hard on yourself. Your DH is a dear for making that suggestion. Imagine if we took care of our bodies like we do our scarves and handbags . I believe it's more important to be healthy than being at a specific weight. That would mean having physical check-ups and blood tests, and correcting any issues with one's doctor. I for one don't particularly like to exercise. I love to walk and used to walk/run on the treadmill but stopped awhile back for a number of reasons. We recently purchased a stationary bike because DH started having knee problems running on the treadmill. Boy, I really like the bike and was on it for an hour this morning. So, find the time and an exercise you like and follow your DH's suggestion and treat your body like a treasure because we and your family believe you are worth way more than any croc Kelly 
@BBC I love everything you have on! Your VCA earrings are gorgeous!
@gracekelly Very stylish outfit. The ruffled top is perfect!
@papertiger Sophisticated Visionary! Fabulous! Love that you matched your nails to the jewelry.
@Sheikha Latifa You look amazing!!!
@cafecreme15 I love your top! It's such a great length. May I ask the brand?


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> I thought her character matured throughout. I loved it went she went to France and wouldn't take no for an answer. When she ran off she realised almost immediately she was even more unhappy. The upper-classes were full of crazy people who married for all sorts of reasons apart from love, I could believe the games though most played discretely and after the dutiful 'heir and a spare'.
> 
> I haven't seen the other 2 series but they sound interesting. I watched half an episode of Gossip Girl years ago and then realised no amount of fashion could make up for no plot or character study.


I just saw her as a horrid manipulative person.  If you think she matured, I would have to say that I did not pick up on that at all.    I don't think she changed much and sort of floated through life on her own terms, some of which were not very pleasant for other people.


----------



## Moirai

double


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> @Joannadyne Hugs to you . Whenever I see your pics, I think beautiful, witty, and fun! So don't be hard on yourself. Your DH is a dear for making that suggestion. Imagine if we took care of our bodies like we do our scarves and handbags . I believe it's more important to be healthy than being at a specific weight. That would mean having physical check-ups and blood tests, and correcting any issues with one's doctor. I for one don't particularly like to exercise. I love to walk and used to walk/run on the treadmill but stopped awhile back for a number of reasons. We recently purchased a stationary bike because DH started having knee problems running on the treadmill. Boy, I really like the bike and was on it for an hour this morning. So, find the time and an exercise you like and follow your DH's suggestion and treat your body like a treasure because we and your family believe you are worth way more than any croc Kelly
> @BBC I love everything you have on! Your VCA earrings are gorgeous!
> @gracekelly Very stylish outfit. The ruffled top is perfect!
> @papertiger Sophisticated Visionary! Fabulous! Love that you matched your nails to the jewelry.
> @Sheikha Latifa You look amazing!!!
> @cafecreme15 I love your top! It's such a great length. May I ask the brand?
> @genie


It's Banana Republic! I think I got it on sale for $45 or something like that. Here is the link!
http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?pcid=5001&vid=1&pid=888503012

Update from this morning: I managed to change out of my pajamas to put on leggings and a t-shirt. Have been posted up on the couch for the last 3 hours. Except now my friend wants me to get dressed and come out with her, but its snowing/freezing rain out so I'm not really about it. Ugh, the price of being social sometimes...


----------



## Moirai

I'm having trouble with my posts, lost some of them


----------



## Moirai

@Cordeliere Hugs to you . Best of luck on your surgery. It will definitely be worth it. When I'm at home, I wear my usual black comfy knit pants, white t-shirt, and a hoodie. Not elegant nor sexy, haha!
@scarf1 Love the colors with your top. Glad to see csgm represented here!
@Cookiefiend I love your casual chic outfit. the neck scarf and bag are perfect touches.
@Genie27 Great colors on you. As for the knit dress, I would add a thin belt similar in color to the stripes of the dress and a long necklace. Add short jacket or sweater and keep the boots.
@papertiger Looking forward to seeing your outfit for the exciting upcoming event.


----------



## Moirai

dharma said:


> Did I miss it?  I couldn’t  post at work but managed a quick shot out the door this morning. I feel like a cheater as well since my outfit is basically as comfortable as pajamas. I added the coat for drama and wore lipstick for at least an hour!
> With coat and scarf
> 
> View attachment 3969727
> 
> Without
> View attachment 3969725


You look very stylish and chic. Fabulous outfit!


nicole0612 said:


> I had a last minute wardrobe snafu-
> I was wearing a silk skirt and nude nylons but it was pouring rain outside.
> Therefore, not dressy but my casual is still feminine, which reads as dressy to most (lucky for me). I do like the feminine/masculine leather jacket, and my first in action of the Diorever (worn in its less attractive but more practical configuration = open top).
> View attachment 3969835


Congrats on the bag! It looks perfect on you. I like mixing things like that too.


TankerToad said:


> Late to the party
> Dress up in my new Balmain blazer
> View attachment 3969954


Great color and fit. Wish I could look as stylish as you in colored hosiery.


Cordeliere said:


> The perfect black dress.


Thank you, Corde!


papertiger said:


> So pleased you popped in, You look sharp and sophisticated, wonderful dress on you.


Thank you, PT!


cafecreme15 said:


> This dress is incredible on you! So gorgeous.
> 
> I'm so sorry about your knee Cordie, I can only imagine how much pain you are in. I'm sure you will feel so much better after your surgery and will be able to take on the world/your fabulous wardrobe again. Thinking of you
> 
> 
> 
> If I don't have to leave the house/am just running to CVS or something I am ALWAYS in sweatpants, old t-shirts, or lounge clothes. I'm currently watching college basketball on the couch in my pajamas. Perhaps at some point I will feel motivated to change into leggings and a t-shirt.


Thank you, cafecreme!


cafecreme15 said:


> It's Banana Republic! I think I got it on sale for $45 or something like that. Here is the link!
> http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?pcid=5001&vid=1&pid=888503012
> 
> Update from this morning: I managed to change out of my pajamas to put on leggings and a t-shirt. Have been posted up on the couch for the last 3 hours. Except now my friend wants me to get dressed and come out with her, but its snowing/freezing rain out so I'm not really about it. Ugh, the price of being social sometimes...


Thanks! The navy is nice too


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I’ve been especially busy this week and haven’t had time to keep up. Will try to catch up this weekend. I didn’t want to forget our first dress-up Thursday. My dress to dinner with DH and friends. The great thing was he had to dress up too
> View attachment 3969989


Gorgeous!!! That dress is lovely on you!


----------



## Genie27

Decreasing my CPW on my mink! Dinner and Jazz with BF.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Decreasing my CPW on my mink! Dinner and Jazz with BF.



Loving the mink!


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> Loving the mink!


I remember you giving me feedback when I was deciding/researching to keep it. I was a bit freaked out because it was an expensive impulse buy, not sure about quality/useability etc. 

No regrets other than a wish for an equally well cut (additional) above-the-knee one.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> I remember you giving me feedback when I was deciding/researching to keep it. I was a bit freaked out because it was an expensive impulse buy, not sure about quality/useability etc.
> 
> No regrets other than a wish for an equally well cut (additional) above-the-knee one.


I hope a beautiful knee length Mink finds you. In a clean elegant cut, with the glossiest Ebene shade. I think that would turn heads!


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Decreasing my CPW on my mink! Dinner and Jazz with BF.


Classy outfit and all look great together. Hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I remember you giving me feedback when I was deciding/researching to keep it. I was a bit freaked out because it was an expensive impulse buy, not sure about quality/useability etc.
> 
> No regrets other than a wish for an equally well cut (additional) above-the-knee one.



So pleased 

Knee length mink with your name on will be out there for you. Soon will be a good time to buy, should be some sales or sales coming up soon


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> I hope a beautiful knee length Mink finds you. In a clean elegant cut, with the glossiest Ebene shade. I think that would turn heads!


Thank you! Exactly what I picture in my mind - You know I have your custom over the knee as my model.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Thank you! Exactly what I picture in my mind - You know I have your custom over the knee as my model.


Thanks sweetie that is so kind of you. Fingers crossed for you dear.


----------



## Genie27

Ok, call me crazy but look what I found today. 

One is in my budget, the other one is waaaayyyyy off. Both mink, one dyed (US), one natural Danish. 

Purely for research purposes for now...


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Ok, call me crazy but look what I found today.
> 
> One is in my budget, the other one is waaaayyyyy off. Both mink, one dyed (US), one natural Danish.
> 
> Purely for research purposes for now...


These are GORGEOUS!! Is the first one US and the second one Danish?


----------



## chaneljewel

Just caught up with the dress up Thursday as was away from a computer. Very inspiring looks!   Nice to see each lady’s style choice.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Ok, call me crazy but look what I found today.
> 
> One is in my budget, the other one is waaaayyyyy off. Both mink, one dyed (US), one natural Danish.
> 
> Purely for research purposes for now...



Controversially I actually like you in the diagonally worked first one, I think you can pull-off dramatic, glossy black too.  

The other good thing I've noticed wearing jet black fur is it's much harder to tell if it's real and therefore I feel comfortable wearing anywhere, even to work.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Frou Frou has a purple, I only have the bright pink, the gold, the black and the white/pastel rainbow en Bloc. But yes, the purple would have been perfect.
> 
> I do have this scarf (have to make the violet stand out):
> 
> View attachment 3970487
> 
> 
> This little Anemone fella on my Plume
> 
> View attachment 3970486
> 
> 
> View attachment 3970491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and (hoping it's warmer) this Ralph Lauren trench
> 
> View attachment 3970488
> 
> 
> Croc Romance or too much, too bitty (don't look at the skirt of scarf)?
> 
> View attachment 3970493





weN84 said:


> @Cordeliere Sorry to hear about your health situation. Hope the knee surgery helps alleviate the current debilitating pain that you're in!
> 
> @papertiger Purple Pegase?  Or the gold one perhaps?



Good news everyone, an owner of a purple Pegase d'H has kindly offered to lend me hers for the event so the scarf is sorted. Couldn't get any more perfect.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> These are GORGEOUS!! Is the first one US and the second one Danish?





papertiger said:


> Controversially I actually like you in the diagonally worked first one, I think you can pull-off dramatic, glossy black too.
> 
> The other good thing I've noticed wearing jet black fur is it's much harder to tell if it's real and therefore I feel comfortable wearing anywhere, even to work.


Yes the first one is diagonal pelts, jet black and US. Also 2.3x my budget even after 70% off. . The length and shape are perfect for me. The brown one is in budget, but it’s not as much love other than the natural colour. It’s the closeup I posted. 

The jet black works better on me now that my own hair is more brown. When my hair was black, my black mink hat looked like a beefeater. 

Oddly enough both of these felt less supple than my grey. Maybe because they are lined and mine is not? I need to try some more at a different furrier. A couple of the other ones at the store felt like chipboard backers from notepads, when I tried to fold the fur.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Yes the first one is diagonal pelts, jet black and US. Also 2.3x my budget even after 70% off. . The length and shape are perfect for me. The brown one is in budget, but it’s not as much love other than the natural colour. It’s the closeup I posted.
> 
> The jet black works better on me now that my own hair is more brown. When my hair was black, my black mink hat looked like a beefeater.
> 
> Oddly enough both of these felt less supple than my grey. Maybe because they are lined and mine is not? I need to try some more at a different furrier. A couple of the other ones at the store felt like chipboard backers from notepads, when I tried to fold the fur.




Thinking the black must be natural Blackglama then, I agree it looks amazing on you. 

My advice is not to compromise on budget, style, or pelts. It's worth it in the end because I can guarantee the minute you buy an 'almost' coat you'll find _exactly_ the one and won't have the funds leftover. Look at every furrier you can (good time of year). You can make offers too, they won't want to be left with new coats just to store over the Summer. 

I have an unlined wild-type and it also feels more fluid than other that are lined. (it was designed as a trench so it needed to be). Furriers often leave natural colours unlined when they want to show the pelts are not dyed. Mine has fancy stitching inside to make a feature of the skin too though I'd still like mine lined. It looks like your jacket needs to be very supple for the style.


----------



## MSO13

hi all, late to the party but I realized I actually did dress up-ish on Thursday. We went to dinner with my dad and I wore a version of this outfit. This pic is old but same ingredients

Chanel Paris Rome jacket, oversized Jil Sander button down and silk tie tied men’s style but you get the idea. I wore wide leg dark denim and Chanel two tone sling backs and lipstick! And carried my black Kelly 25.

Now that I’m working in a more relaxed atmosphere and working out daily, it’s going to be tough to dress but I’ll make an effort to do one real outfit a week for you guys. I can’t say it’ll be Thursday as my schedule is all over the place.

PS I keep saying I’m going to sell this jacket but then I wear it and love it. Now it’s back taunting me in the closet...

PSS sorry for bursting into the convo but i had missed 200 posts so I did my best to catch up


----------



## Genie27

The black tag did say dyed mink, US origin. It was originally 20k CAD. 

MsO - gorgeous! It’s a classic neutral jacket - a forever piece in my eyes.


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> hi all, late to the party but I realized I actually did dress up-ish on Thursday. We went to dinner with my dad and I wore a version of this outfit. This pic is old but same ingredients
> 
> Chanel Paris Rome jacket, oversized Jil Sander button down and silk tie tied men’s style but you get the idea. I wore wide leg dark denim and Chanel two tone sling backs and lipstick! And carried my black Kelly 25.
> 
> Now that I’m working in a more relaxed atmosphere and working out daily, it’s going to be tough to dress but I’ll make an effort to do one real outfit a week for you guys. I can’t say it’ll be Thursday as my schedule is all over the place.
> 
> PS I keep saying I’m going to sell this jacket but then I wear it and love it. Now it’s back taunting me in the closet...
> 
> PSS sorry for bursting into the convo but i had missed 200 posts so I did my best to catch up
> 
> View attachment 3973709



Love the whole look, fab, fab, fab. So glad you'll be joining the Thursday club

I don't think you should sell that jacket


----------



## nicole0612

MSO13 said:


> hi all, late to the party but I realized I actually did dress up-ish on Thursday. We went to dinner with my dad and I wore a version of this outfit. This pic is old but same ingredients
> 
> Chanel Paris Rome jacket, oversized Jil Sander button down and silk tie tied men’s style but you get the idea. I wore wide leg dark denim and Chanel two tone sling backs and lipstick! And carried my black Kelly 25.
> 
> Now that I’m working in a more relaxed atmosphere and working out daily, it’s going to be tough to dress but I’ll make an effort to do one real outfit a week for you guys. I can’t say it’ll be Thursday as my schedule is all over the place.
> 
> PS I keep saying I’m going to sell this jacket but then I wear it and love it. Now it’s back taunting me in the closet...
> 
> PSS sorry for bursting into the convo but i had missed 200 posts so I did my best to catch up
> 
> View attachment 3973709



You look great MsO! The Paris Rome looks great with the button up and pussy bow. 
I would love to do a pussy bow while they are still in style but I just can’t deal with a button up. Is there any way to style one otherwise?


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> The black tag did say dyed mink, US origin. It was originally 20k CAD.
> 
> MsO - gorgeous! It’s a classic neutral jacket - a forever piece in my eyes.



Well for dyed mink I find that expensive. 

The more you try on, the more you'll know exactly what you're looking for


----------



## periogirl28

MSO13 said:


> hi all, late to the party but I realized I actually did dress up-ish on Thursday. We went to dinner with my dad and I wore a version of this outfit. This pic is old but same ingredients
> 
> Chanel Paris Rome jacket, oversized Jil Sander button down and silk tie tied men’s style but you get the idea. I wore wide leg dark denim and Chanel two tone sling backs and lipstick! And carried my black Kelly 25.
> 
> Now that I’m working in a more relaxed atmosphere and working out daily, it’s going to be tough to dress but I’ll make an effort to do one real outfit a week for you guys. I can’t say it’ll be Thursday as my schedule is all over the place.
> 
> PS I keep saying I’m going to sell this jacket but then I wear it and love it. Now it’s back taunting me in the closet...
> 
> PSS sorry for bursting into the convo but i had missed 200 posts so I did my best to catch up
> 
> View attachment 3973709


Nooooo keep that jacket. It's a classic!


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> The black tag did say dyed mink, US origin. It was originally 20k CAD.
> 
> MsO - gorgeous! It’s a classic neutral jacket - a forever piece in my eyes.


Wow that is expensive. I agree wth papertiger, something better will come along, at a better price.


----------



## Katel

@nicole0612 
I was browsing the H clubhouse and found something astounding - H is making a Plume II mini - with a shoulder strap 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-me-your-plumes-an-ode.458832/page-56 See post 831 and the next pg post 843 shows one in rose pourpre - yum!


----------



## MSO13

nicole0612 said:


> You look great MsO! The Paris Rome looks great with the button up and pussy bow.
> I would love to do a pussy bow while they are still in style but I just can’t deal with a button up. Is there any way to style one otherwise?



you could probably add a bow to the right round/crew neck blouse, knit top or sweater. I got this silk scarf from Saint Laurent, @dharma has the H jacquard losange on in her leopard pants pic (I've seen it IRL, I wasn't hiding in her closet) and there are tons of long silk chiffon solids. The bow is easy enough and I found I liked the loose men's tie knot with a jacket as well. 

I know H styles a Maxi Twilly in a big poofy bow sometimes but I've tried and it seems like too much fabric for me. 

And thanks to all for the likes/comments on my jacket. For now it stays!


----------



## Cordeliere

MSO13 said:


> you could probably add a bow to the right round/crew neck blouse, knit top or sweater. I got this silk scarf from Saint Laurent, @dharma has the H jacquard losange on in her leopard pants pic (I've seen it IRL, I wasn't hiding in her closet) and there are tons of long silk chiffon solids. The bow is easy enough and I found I liked the loose men's tie knot with a jacket as well.
> 
> I know H styles a Maxi Twilly in a big poofy bow sometimes but I've tried and it seems like too much fabric for me.
> 
> And thanks to all for the likes/comments on my jacket. For now it stays!



Glad to hear it is staying.   Really like that look on you.


----------



## Katel

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/plume-ii-mini-bag-H073468CK89/

The rose pourpre is available...eeeks


----------



## nicole0612

Katel said:


> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/plume-ii-mini-bag-H073468CK89/
> 
> The rose pourpre is available...eeeks



Oh my goodness Katel, I love it! I also just found out today my home store has a mini bolide in RP! When it rains it pours.


----------



## nicole0612

MSO13 said:


> you could probably add a bow to the right round/crew neck blouse, knit top or sweater. I got this silk scarf from Saint Laurent, @dharma has the H jacquard losange on in her leopard pants pic (I've seen it IRL, I wasn't hiding in her closet) and there are tons of long silk chiffon solids. The bow is easy enough and I found I liked the loose men's tie knot with a jacket as well.
> 
> I know H styles a Maxi Twilly in a big poofy bow sometimes but I've tried and it seems like too much fabric for me.
> 
> And thanks to all for the likes/comments on my jacket. For now it stays!



Thank you for the styling ideas. I will keep my eyes open for the perfect black scarf. I think a maxi twilly would be too much fabric on me also, especially since I am quite short.


----------



## MSO13

I had a dream last night that I was giving away all my designer items, predominately my Hermes collection. I had been joking with some GFs about giving them all my bags so apparently my dream "machine" isn't too creative.  I wasn't upset, it was fun to give them away. I gave them to my little niece, my assistant's daughter and to my friends who would love them. My assistants daughter isn't into "less is more" and piled 8 CDCs on her arm at one time. Quite a look. 

I have to get "dressed" for a meeting today but it's a bit wet and rainy so we'll see how I do. Nothing fancy is ever really required in my world so likely jeans and a jacket, it might be too warm for a cashmere scarf so maybe I'll bust out a silk. Let's see how I do...


----------



## dharma

nicole0612 said:


> You look great MsO! The Paris Rome looks great with the button up and pussy bow.
> I would love to do a pussy bow while they are still in style but I just can’t deal with a button up. Is there any way to style one otherwise?


I love button ups on others but I can’t wear them either. Thank you , Nicole, for this confession, lol. I’ve always thought I was crazy. The simplest, most chic staple for others has always been a crisp white button up collared shirt in all of it’s glorious incarnations, yet on me, it feels totally wrong. Whew, confession over. 
Nicole, I like the losange shape with crew, scoop and v heck tops tied tight at the neck. Sometimes  off to the side. A bias fold 90 works well tied close to the neck with one side full length and the other just long enough to knot. Sort of an Isadora Duncan version of a pussybow.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

MSO13 said:


> I had a dream last night that I was giving away all my designer items, predominately my Hermes collection. I had been joking with some GFs about giving them all my bags so apparently my dream "machine" isn't too creative.  I wasn't upset, it was fun to give them away. I gave them to my little niece, my assistant's daughter and to my friends who would love them. My assistants daughter isn't into "less is more" and piled 8 CDCs on her arm at one time. Quite a look.
> 
> I have to get "dressed" for a meeting today but it's a bit wet and rainy so we'll see how I do. Nothing fancy is ever really required in my world so likely jeans and a jacket, it might be too warm for a cashmere scarf so maybe I'll bust out a silk. Let's see how I do...



Do you have any gators? Have you thought of including your support group pals in your next giveaway dream?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> The black tag did say dyed mink, US origin. It was originally 20k CAD.
> 
> MsO - gorgeous! It’s a classic neutral jacket - a forever piece in my eyes.



Wow that is expensive. Looks amazing but way too expensive.


----------



## FizzyWater

dharma said:


> I love button ups on others but I can’t wear them either. Thank you , Nicole, for this confession, lol. I’ve always thought I was crazy. The simplest, most chic staple for others has always been a crisp white button up collared shirt in all of it’s glorious incarnations, yet on me, it feels totally wrong. Whew, confession over.



I completely agree.  I actually pretty much live in button up blouses, but in any color but white.   When I do wear one in white, I end up wearing a huge scarf, cardigan/blazer, as much as I can to completely cover it! 

Speaking of blouses, banner ads have been serving me up piles of frothy lacy billowy blouses in antique colors, and I love them all.  But what I actually bought last week were minimalist silk in hot pink and royal blue, and I realized they're very close to my one remaining white blouse.  Not button-up - is there a name for a jewel neckline with a deep slash down the front?  I'll have to wear one for Thursday.


----------



## cafecreme15

dharma said:


> I love button ups on others but I can’t wear them either. Thank you , Nicole, for this confession, lol. I’ve always thought I was crazy. The simplest, most chic staple for others has always been a crisp white button up collared shirt in all of it’s glorious incarnations, yet on me, it feels totally wrong. Whew, confession over.
> Nicole, I like the losange shape with crew, scoop and v heck tops tied tight at the neck. Sometimes  off to the side. A bias fold 90 works well tied close to the neck with one side full length and the other just long enough to knot. Sort of an Isadora Duncan version of a pussybow.


It's funny, I can't wear button down blouses either, not because they look wrong, but because I can't stand that stiff and starched material! It feels like Im wearing a straight jacket. All of my collared blouses for work and for under blazers have to be silk. While that feels better against my skin, it does a real number on my dry cleaning bill.


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Wow that is expensive. Looks amazing but way too expensive.


@periogirl28 @papertiger
Yes it was more expensive than it needed to be, I guess, so that they could do 60% off, with additional 25% off. I'm spoiled by the deal I got on my jacket. No rush, as there are other items on my list that have higher priority.

One more with no button down shirts - I can't deal with the gaping and the extra fabric and the sleeves and the weird fit, unless I custom fit it for my torso.And by then, it's not a look I want right now - I'm skewing more feminine for this phase. I've bought and tossed many, just like the wrap dresses we've discussed here before. 

I am always looking for easy-to-wear blouses. Cafe, I handwash my silk items - the only issue is that if it's a solid like your lovely cream blouse from Thursday, it loses that sleek look - I have not figured out how to get rid of the crinkliness, so I pick prints or live with the  crunchy texture.


----------



## nicole0612

Ladies, I am so relieved for hear I am not the only one here who can’t do the crisp button ups! Thank you for the suggestions esp about necklines and bow suggestions.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> @periogirl28 @papertiger
> Yes it was more expensive than it needed to be, I guess, so that they could do 60% off, with additional 25% off. I'm spoiled by the deal I got on my jacket. No rush, as there are other items on my list that have higher priority.
> 
> One more with no button down shirts - I can't deal with the gaping and the extra fabric and the sleeves and the weird fit, unless I custom fit it for my torso.And by then, it's not a look I want right now - I'm skewing more feminine for this phase. I've bought and tossed many, just like the wrap dresses we've discussed here before.
> 
> I am always looking for easy-to-wear blouses. Cafe, I handwash my silk items - the only issue is that if it's a solid like your lovely cream blouse from Thursday, it loses that sleek look - I have not figured out how to get rid of the crinkliness, so I pick prints or live with the  crunchy texture.


Yeah unfortunately all my silk blouses are plain and the crunching and wrinkling from a hand wash would be noticeable. The things we have to put up with!


----------



## cafecreme15

I took it upon myself to do dress up Thursday a day early this week because tomorrow will be spent packing and doing intensive cleaning before I leave for my trip! Note that I am able to wear a dress in February in the northeast - from LOFT paired with classic Chanel flats.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Ok, call me crazy but look what I found today.
> 
> One is in my budget, the other one is waaaayyyyy off. Both mink, one dyed (US), one natural Danish.
> 
> Purely for research purposes for now...


Both are beautiful on you. 


MSO13 said:


> hi all, late to the party but I realized I actually did dress up-ish on Thursday. We went to dinner with my dad and I wore a version of this outfit. This pic is old but same ingredients
> 
> Chanel Paris Rome jacket, oversized Jil Sander button down and silk tie tied men’s style but you get the idea. I wore wide leg dark denim and Chanel two tone sling backs and lipstick! And carried my black Kelly 25.
> 
> Now that I’m working in a more relaxed atmosphere and working out daily, it’s going to be tough to dress but I’ll make an effort to do one real outfit a week for you guys. I can’t say it’ll be Thursday as my schedule is all over the place.
> 
> PS I keep saying I’m going to sell this jacket but then I wear it and love it. Now it’s back taunting me in the closet...
> 
> PSS sorry for bursting into the convo but i had missed 200 posts so I did my best to catch up
> 
> View attachment 3973709


Lovely! Agree with others. It’s iconic lbj, please keep it.


cafecreme15 said:


> I took it upon myself to do dress up Thursday a day early this week because tomorrow will be spent packing and doing intensive cleaning before I leave for my trip! Note that I am able to wear a dress in February in the northeast - from LOFT paired with classic Chanel flats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975822


Great to see your pic early and kudos for mixing brands. Best wishes for a safe and fun trip!


----------



## cafecreme15

Ugh accidentally uploaded the photo that cut off the shoes. Here’s the full outfit!


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Oh my goodness Katel, I love it! I also just found out today my home store has a mini bolide in RP! When it rains it pours.



I went the opposite way and got the 'Jonah' of all Bolides for work/travel. 

Please check out the measurements of the minis, they are adorable but _really_ mini


----------



## papertiger

MSO13 said:


> I had a dream last night that I was giving away all my designer items, predominately my Hermes collection. I had been joking with some GFs about giving them all my bags so apparently my dream "machine" isn't too creative.  I wasn't upset, it was fun to give them away. I gave them to my little niece, my assistant's daughter and to my friends who would love them. My assistants daughter isn't into "less is more" and piled 8 CDCs on her arm at one time. Quite a look.
> 
> I have to get "dressed" for a meeting today but it's a bit wet and rainy so we'll see how I do. Nothing fancy is ever really required in my world so likely jeans and a jacket, it might be too warm for a cashmere scarf so maybe I'll bust out a silk. Let's see how I do...



That sounds more like a nightmare  . However, the feeling you have giving them away sounds like you loved sharing your joy and taste and others really enjoyed sharing too, all good


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for the styling ideas. I will keep my eyes open for the perfect black scarf. I think a maxi twilly would be too much fabric on me also, especially since I am quite short.



Have you thought of some top-quality black ribbon? I bought some wonderful hat netting from these people:  https://www.vvrouleaux.com/


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Ugh accidentally uploaded the photo that cut off the shoes. Here’s the full outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975867



Adorable ( < has to be read with a French accent for the exact meaning to be conveyed)


----------



## papertiger

Are we all ready for tomorrow? 

I have a terrible cold and am leaving at 05:15 but I'll do my best


----------



## papertiger

BTW, scarfie ladies, seems many British based designers are working in lots of scarf ideas for Autumn/Winter '18  (Gucci in MFW too so far too)

These are from London Fashion Week (vogue.com)

Richard Nichols





Toga




Peter Pilotto


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> BTW, scarfie ladies, seems many British based designers are working in lots of scarf ideas for Autumn/Winter '18  (Gucci in MFW too so far too)
> 
> These are from London Fashion Week (vogue.com)
> 
> Richard Nichols
> 
> View attachment 3976028
> 
> View attachment 3976032
> 
> Toga
> View attachment 3976029
> View attachment 3976030
> View attachment 3976031
> 
> Peter Pilotto
> View attachment 3976033
> View attachment 3976034


Headscarves seem to have had a moment during LFW! I forget the name of the show where Queen Elizabeth presented the designer with an achievement award, but Balmoral-style headscarves were featured prominently throughout the collection, which I thought was very cute, whether it was an intentional homage or not. 

What did you all think of Anna Wintour sitting next to the Queen and not taking her sunglasses off while speaking with her?


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Headscarves seem to have had a moment during LFW! I forget the name of the show where Queen Elizabeth presented the designer with an achievement award, but Balmoral-style headscarves were featured prominently throughout the collection, which I thought was very cute, whether it was an intentional homage or not.
> 
> What did you all think of Anna Wintour sitting next to the Queen and not taking her sunglasses off while speaking with her?



That was Richard Nichols (the first 2 pics above).

If mentioned, I'm sure AW (or her 'people') will have explained to the Queen's 'people' she can't take them off because the show lights are so bright (which is true) but she also hides behind them (like others e.g. Karl Lagerfeld) because of all the pap photos and so her face reduces to bob + hair = never ageing in photos.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> That was Richard Nichols (the first 2 pics above).
> 
> If mentioned, I'm sure AW (or her 'people') will have explained to the Queen's 'people' she can't take them off because the show lights are so bright (which is true) but she also hides behind them (like others e.g. Karl Lagerfeld) because of all the pap photos and so her face reduces to bob + hair = never ageing in photos.


And British people haven't found this to be disrespectful at all?

Come to think of it...I don't think I know what Lagerfeld looks like without his sunglasses!


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> And British people haven't found this to be disrespectful at all?
> 
> Come to think of it...I don't think I know what Lagerfeld looks like without his sunglasses!



The Queen probably thinks she has an eye impediment 

I don't find it disrespectful, the Queen never takes her gloves off in public


----------



## Meta

Speaking of the Queen, I love seeing her pics at London Fashion Week, so thought I'd share a few:


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> I went the opposite way and got the 'Jonah' of all Bolides for work/travel.
> 
> Please check out the measurements of the minis, they are adorable but _really_ mini



I checked.  A very good point.  They are a WOC basically. Very cute but I am resolving to try to only buy things that I can actually use, and I already have as many very teeny bags as I need right now.



papertiger said:


> Have you thought of some top-quality black ribbon? I bought some wonderful hat netting from these people:  https://www.vvrouleaux.com/



OK, these are fabulous.  The website is pretty dreamy.  The feathered ribbons...!



papertiger said:


> Are we all ready for tomorrow?
> 
> I have a terrible cold and am leaving at 05:15 but I'll do my best



So sorry to hear this.  When I have a terrible cold there is usually something going around, so I tell myself that I am just checking it off now, and will not have to worry about catching this one for the rest of the season.  



papertiger said:


> BTW, scarfie ladies, seems many British based designers are working in lots of scarf ideas for Autumn/Winter '18  (Gucci in MFW too so far too)
> 
> These are from London Fashion Week (vogue.com)
> 
> Richard Nichols
> 
> View attachment 3976028
> 
> View attachment 3976032
> 
> Toga
> View attachment 3976029
> View attachment 3976030
> View attachment 3976031
> 
> Peter Pilotto
> View attachment 3976033
> View attachment 3976034



These are beautiful, but I am not sure how I feel about it.  I'm sure there is a more complex artistic statement, but the women with heads and faces covered by scarves just feels a little unsettling at this particular moment.


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> Speaking of the Queen, I love seeing her pics at London Fashion Week, so thought I'd share a few:
> View attachment 3976258
> View attachment 3976253
> View attachment 3976254
> View attachment 3976255
> View attachment 3976256
> View attachment 3976257


I loved these photos, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Ugh accidentally uploaded the photo that cut off the shoes. Here’s the full outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975867


You look very pretty CC. It is remarkable to be able to wear a dress with bare legs at this time of year


----------



## Moirai

Early morning for me tomorrow and work dictates my usual professional attire, nothing too dressy. So contributing early with my dress-up outfit worn for a dinner event, Chanel and DVF silk top.


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> You look very pretty CC. It is remarkable to be able to wear a dress with bare legs at this time of year


Thank you! I know, it's insane! I think it hit 80 here.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Early morning for me tomorrow and work dictates my usual professional attire, nothing too dressy. So contributing early with my dress-up outfit worn for a dinner event, Chanel and DVF silk top.
> View attachment 3976428


This is absolute perfection on you!


----------



## pigleto972001

Moirai said:


> Early morning for me tomorrow and work dictates my usual professional attire, nothing too dressy. So contributing early with my dress-up outfit worn for a dinner event, Chanel and DVF silk top.
> View attachment 3976428



Wow!!! I didn’t think dark tights would go but I love it. Might have to steal this look [emoji102]!


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Wow!!! I didn’t think dark tights would go but I love it. Might have to steal this look [emoji102]!



IMHO dark tight go with everything !!!!


----------



## Genie27

It’s Thursday somewhere, right? Day and night. 

I had the opportunity to ride a couple of laps in a NASCAR race car on a speedway - so much fun!!! I was in awe of the skill of my driver and on the edge of my seat on some of the turns and straight ways.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Early morning for me tomorrow and work dictates my usual professional attire, nothing too dressy. So contributing early with my dress-up outfit worn for a dinner event, Chanel and DVF silk top.
> View attachment 3976428


This is so gorgeous!!! Thank you for sharing. Is that ruffle bit a scarf or part of the top?


----------



## Genie27

(And yes, I wore pucci lace trimmed leggings and a pucci jacket to the track, with Prada sneakers and sequinned top - it is Vegas after all). Because why not, right?


----------



## FizzyWater

weN84 said:


> Speaking of the Queen, I love seeing her pics at London Fashion Week, so thought I'd share a few:
> View attachment 3976258
> View attachment 3976253
> View attachment 3976254
> View attachment 3976255
> View attachment 3976256
> View attachment 3976257



I don't follow British royalty at all, but in every other picture I've ever seen of the Queen she's worn a hat or diadem.  It's so surprising to see the top of her head!  

She looks like she's having a great time, though she doesn't seem to approve of his hats...


----------



## FizzyWater

nicole0612 said:


> These are beautiful, but I am not sure how I feel about it.  I'm sure there is a more complex artistic statement, but the women with heads and faces covered by scarves just feels a little unsettling at this particular moment.



Yes, for political/ethical reasons... and for practical reasons - I was trying to figure out how they didn't fall off the runway!  (Hence the super-bright lights, I guess.)


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Moirai, you look absolutely stunning and very classy 

The covered faces look weird even to me. Not even a shooting slit? Or are they transparent? 
They would be good for dieting though... And for bad hair days. No make up, no sunscreens, no sunglasses, no brushing hair


----------



## dharma

papertiger said:


> BTW, scarfie ladies, seems many British based designers are working in lots of scarf ideas for Autumn/Winter '18  (Gucci in MFW too so far too)
> 
> These are from London Fashion Week (vogue.com)
> 
> Richard Nichols
> 
> View attachment 3976028
> 
> View attachment 3976032
> 
> Toga
> View attachment 3976029
> View attachment 3976030
> View attachment 3976031
> 
> Peter Pilotto
> View attachment 3976033
> View attachment 3976034


Lovely the way the garments flow! I particularly like the way DriesVN utilized the scarf for this Spring. Nice that the trend continues for fall but I guess the only question is, “can you wear a scarf with this?”


----------



## dharma

Moirai said:


> Early morning for me tomorrow and work dictates my usual professional attire, nothing too dressy. So contributing early with my dress-up outfit worn for a dinner event, Chanel and DVF silk top.
> View attachment 3976428


Beautiful!!


----------



## dharma

weN84 said:


> Speaking of the Queen, I love seeing her pics at London Fashion Week, so thought I'd share a few:
> View attachment 3976258
> View attachment 3976253
> View attachment 3976254
> View attachment 3976255
> View attachment 3976256
> View attachment 3976257


Thanks for posting! She looks so happy to be there. After watching the Crown, I don’t look at her the same way. Even though I’m very aware that it was a  fictionalization of the past, she feels more personable.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> (And yes, I wore pucci lace trimmed leggings and a pucci jacket to the track, with Prada sneakers and sequinned top - it is Vegas after all). Because why not, right?


That Pucci jacket is SO on point for the occasion. Such a “cool girl” look!


dharma said:


> Thanks for posting! She looks so happy to be there. After watching the Crown, I don’t look at her the same way. Even though I’m very aware that it was a  fictionalization of the past, she feels more personable.



I LOVE this show. It changed my perception of the entire family, especially Prince Philip.


----------



## Genie27

Here’s what I’m wearing today. Open/closed. Cross posted in HTW your C.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> Early morning for me tomorrow and work dictates my usual professional attire, nothing too dressy. So contributing early with my dress-up outfit worn for a dinner event, Chanel and DVF silk top.
> View attachment 3976428



This is so beautiful on you!!! Love love love it!!!



Genie27 said:


> It’s Thursday somewhere, right? Day and night.
> 
> I had the opportunity to ride a couple of laps in a NASCAR race car on a speedway - so much fun!!! I was in awe of the skill of my driver and on the edge of my seat on some of the turns and straight ways.



How cool!!!! That sounds like so much fun (and a bit scary!) loved your Thursday outfits, too. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]

Ok a bit of a cheat as I am tired and won't be getting dressed until dinner. Last night Jack and my mom and I went to La Bohème at the Met. (DH was supposed to go but bailed, what a shock). We were meeting a group led by his main voice coach, who teaches at Juilliard and in a previous life played Mimi and Musetta in various productions. She did a workshop on the show last weekend as an Intro to Opera. He LOVES working with her but will not let her touch his pop/rock stuff so he lets her teach him classical. 

Anyway, I LOVE an excuse to get really dressed. So I wore my red lace CH Carolina Herrera dress (ugh, I shortened it six inches and it was STILL too long!), rose gold jewelry, Constance wallet and finally got to wear my Jennifer Behr headpiece. My shoe choice was a disaster (kept catching on my dress and I have to put band aids on the underside as they rip up my feet - should find a replacement and toss!) but you couldn't see them anyway. Relieved to find that many people still DO really dress for the opera!

Photos taken after the opera and 1 1/2 hours of traffic. Ugh. Taken at like 1am. 

PS the show was great but all the things that were "supposed" to happen artist-wise did not. Not a lot of chemistry between Mimi and Rodolfo. We decided they were extra nervous as it was being filmed.


----------



## Genie27

@BBC !!!!  Wow! Wow! Wow!!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> This is so beautiful on you!!! Love love love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How cool!!!! That sounds like so much fun (and a bit scary!) loved your Thursday outfits, too. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> Ok a bit of a cheat as I am tired and won't be getting dressed until dinner. Last night Jack and my mom and I went to La Bohème at the Met. (DH was supposed to go but bailed, what a shock). We were meeting a group led by his main voice coach, who teaches at Juilliard and in a previous life played Mimi and Musetta in various productions. She did a workshop on the show last weekend as an Intro to Opera. He LOVES working with her but will not let her touch his pop/rock stuff so he lets her teach him classical.
> 
> Anyway, I LOVE an excuse to get really dressed. So I wore my red lace CH Carolina Herrera dress (ugh, I shortened it six inches and it was STILL too long!), rose gold jewelry, Constance wallet and finally got to wear my Jennifer Behr headpiece. My shoe choice was a disaster (kept catching on my dress and I have to put band aids on the underside as they rip up my feet - should find a replacement and toss!) but you couldn't see them anyway. Relieved to find that many people still DO really dress for the opera!
> 
> Photos taken after the opera and 1 1/2 hours of traffic. Ugh. Taken at like 1am.
> 
> PS the show was great but all the things that were "supposed" to happen artist-wise did not. Not a lot of chemistry between Mimi and Rodolfo. We decided they were extra nervous as it was being filmed.
> 
> View attachment 3976925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976926
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976927



Magnificent!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

BBC, c'est magnifique!
I’m skipping the dress up day. We went to a concert last night, Duran Duran.  Too much champagne so I just pulled myself out of bed to go to a spa for a massage.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> BBC, c'est magnifique!
> I’m skipping the dress up day. We went to a concert last night, Duran Duran.  Too much champagne so I just pulled myself out of bed to go to a spa for a massage.
> View attachment 3977007



Very chic for a spa day, Sheikha! When I go for a massage I wear leggings, a t-shirt, and put my hair up with no makeup. My favorite celeb/socialite was at the concert last night too according to her Instagram story (sorry not sorry I’m a fan girl). Her name is Caroline Stanbury and I was obsessed with her when I watched her on Ladies of London on Bravo. She has since moved to Dubai for her husband’s job.


----------



## papertiger

dharma said:


> Lovely the way the garments flow! I particularly like the way DriesVN utilized the scarf for this Spring. Nice that the trend continues for fall but I guess the only question is, “can you wear a scarf with this?”
> View attachment 3976807
> View attachment 3976808
> View attachment 3976809



Fabulous, I love these. Dries is wonderful


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> BBC, c'est magnifique!
> I’m skipping the dress up day. We went to a concert last night, Duran Duran.  Too much champagne so I just pulled myself out of bed to go to a spa for a massage.
> View attachment 3977007



The shoes make up for it completely! 

Hope you had fun at the gig


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> It’s Thursday somewhere, right? Day and night.
> 
> I had the opportunity to ride a couple of laps in a NASCAR race car on a speedway - so much fun!!! I was in awe of the skill of my driver and on the edge of my seat on some of the turns and straight ways.


----------



## dharma

Another successful dress up day!
@cafecreme, you look so fresh and pretty. The weather was insane yesterday. I still walked around in boots, jeans and a black coat. My mind is not there yet. But at least I was outside with my fur girls soaking up the sun. 
@Sheikha Latifa you really are stunning. I’m dying for the shoes. It’s all about simple with added drama. Perfect!
@BBC very glam!! I love that you really, really dressed for the opera and I’m thrilled to hear others were dressed too. I would love to see la Boheme or any good opera but my DH would never go even if he was able bodied. We went as a young couple and he was more entertained by the case of food poisoning going on below our box.  I’ll have to recruit my DD or a girlfriend to see another.


----------



## dharma

@Genie27 you look great in all your photos. You are so brave to get in the car!! The Vegas outfit is awesome!!!

I had a lazy day at first and spent most of it in my workout clothes. At least I actually worked out. But since it’s Thursday, I dressed up for the remainder of the day in something easy but hope it will keep me in the club. Basically pajamafication in silk.


----------



## papertiger

*Dress-up Thursday! *

I was slightly limited today as I had to wear show-blacks for the studio, plus I had to work in the dark so it was a real effort to find somewhere to take pics. 

The first 2 are from a janitor/caretaker cupboard I found (no mirror in the restroom). 

Nr. 2 because I couldn't get my green python, custom-made (yet little worn boots) in the mirror/pic.

I'm also wearing a black Margiela wool jumper (with 4 sleeves - shame you can't see it) Comme de Garcons skirt, H Tigre du Bengale 90, Nepalese wool hat and my mother's old rex coney jacket from the 1970s - completely unworn until I 'borrowed' it. Jewellery, Gold and tigers eye earrings, large modernist silver and peridot bangle and large silver and onyx Grape ring, all Georg Jensen.

I had to leave really early so make-up was just tinted moisturiser and black mascara. 

The last pic is for @Genie27 , my glam shot with car. Although I can't even drive, and am even a very nervous passenger, I can still admire beautiful cars.


----------



## dharma




----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Early morning for me tomorrow and work dictates my usual professional attire, nothing too dressy. So contributing early with my dress-up outfit worn for a dinner event, Chanel and DVF silk top.
> View attachment 3976428



That's pretty much formal-wear where I live, you look poised and polished to perfection.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Moirai, you look absolutely stunning and very classy
> 
> The covered faces look weird even to me. Not even a shooting slit? Or are they transparent?
> They would be good for dieting though... And for bad hair days. No make up, no sunscreens, no sunglasses, no brushing hair



For bad face days lol


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Here’s what I’m wearing today. Open/closed. Cross posted in HTW your C.



That's a stunning little jacket, works either way. I could steal those shoes from you he he


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> This is so beautiful on you!!! Love love love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How cool!!!! That sounds like so much fun (and a bit scary!) loved your Thursday outfits, too. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> Ok a bit of a cheat as I am tired and won't be getting dressed until dinner. Last night Jack and my mom and I went to La Bohème at the Met. (DH was supposed to go but bailed, what a shock). We were meeting a group led by his main voice coach, who teaches at Juilliard and in a previous life played Mimi and Musetta in various productions. She did a workshop on the show last weekend as an Intro to Opera. He LOVES working with her but will not let her touch his pop/rock stuff so he lets her teach him classical.
> 
> Anyway, I LOVE an excuse to get really dressed. So I wore my red lace CH Carolina Herrera dress (ugh, I shortened it six inches and it was STILL too long!), rose gold jewelry, Constance wallet and finally got to wear my Jennifer Behr headpiece. My shoe choice was a disaster (kept catching on my dress and I have to put band aids on the underside as they rip up my feet - should find a replacement and toss!) but you couldn't see them anyway. Relieved to find that many people still DO really dress for the opera!
> 
> Photos taken after the opera and 1 1/2 hours of traffic. Ugh. Taken at like 1am.
> 
> PS the show was great but all the things that were "supposed" to happen artist-wise did not. Not a lot of chemistry between Mimi and Rodolfo. We decided they were extra nervous as it was being filmed.
> 
> View attachment 3976925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976926
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976927



wow, WOW, _WOW_! 

You're taking Dress-up Thursdays to a whole new level. Sorry about the shoes, sounds very annoying but certainly you look $1M in that CH dress, jewellery and fur. Constance wallet(?) the perfect choice with the ensemble.

So glad to hear that others dressed too, it makes the evening so much more...more.


----------



## papertiger

dharma said:


> @Genie27 you look great in all your photos. You are so brave to get in the car!! The Vegas outfit is awesome!!!
> 
> I had a lazy day at first and spent most of it in my workout clothes. At least I actually worked out. But since it’s Thursday, I dressed up for the remainder of the day in something easy but hope it will keep me in the club. Basically pajamafication in silk.
> View attachment 3977280



Who is that coat by, it's totally glam? The colours are gorgeous. Dressing up comes in all forms and this is just lovely as easy, and totally keeps you in the Club


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> That's a stunning little jacket, works either way. I could steal those shoes from you he he


They are ysl babies with ankle strap and 1.5” block heel. My spring/fall daily shoes. 

Your boots are TDF!!!


----------



## Genie27

dharma said:


> @Genie27 you look great in all your photos. You are so brave to get in the car!! The Vegas outfit is awesome!!!
> 
> I had a lazy day at first and spent most of it in my workout clothes. At least I actually worked out. But since it’s Thursday, I dressed up for the remainder of the day in something easy but hope it will keep me in the club. Basically pajamafication in silk.
> View attachment 3977280


So elegant! I’m a huge fan of comfy clothes that still look sharp.


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> This is so beautiful on you!!! Love love love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How cool!!!! That sounds like so much fun (and a bit scary!) loved your Thursday outfits, too. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> Ok a bit of a cheat as I am tired and won't be getting dressed until dinner. Last night Jack and my mom and I went to La Bohème at the Met. (DH was supposed to go but bailed, what a shock). We were meeting a group led by his main voice coach, who teaches at Juilliard and in a previous life played Mimi and Musetta in various productions. She did a workshop on the show last weekend as an Intro to Opera. He LOVES working with her but will not let her touch his pop/rock stuff so he lets her teach him classical.
> 
> Anyway, I LOVE an excuse to get really dressed. So I wore my red lace CH Carolina Herrera dress (ugh, I shortened it six inches and it was STILL too long!), rose gold jewelry, Constance wallet and finally got to wear my Jennifer Behr headpiece. My shoe choice was a disaster (kept catching on my dress and I have to put band aids on the underside as they rip up my feet - should find a replacement and toss!) but you couldn't see them anyway. Relieved to find that many people still DO really dress for the opera!
> 
> Photos taken after the opera and 1 1/2 hours of traffic. Ugh. Taken at like 1am.
> 
> PS the show was great but all the things that were "supposed" to happen artist-wise did not. Not a lot of chemistry between Mimi and Rodolfo. We decided they were extra nervous as it was being filmed.
> 
> View attachment 3976925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976926
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976927


Ooooh, you look fab!!! There used to be an Insta "last night at the Met' (maybe there still is?) - they should have nabbed you for a pic. Michael Fabiano, right? He doesn't do chemistry except with himself, LOL.


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> BBC, c'est magnifique!
> I’m skipping the dress up day. We went to a concert last night, Duran Duran.  Too much champagne so I just pulled myself out of bed to go to a spa for a massage.
> View attachment 3977007


FABULOUS slippers!!! You look great.


----------



## cafecreme15

dharma said:


> Another successful dress up day!
> @cafecreme, you look so fresh and pretty. The weather was insane yesterday. I still walked around in boots, jeans and a black coat. My mind is not there yet. But at least I was outside with my fur girls soaking up the sun.
> @Sheikha Latifa you really are stunning. I’m dying for the shoes. It’s all about simple with added drama. Perfect!
> @BBC very glam!! I love that you really, really dressed for the opera and I’m thrilled to hear others were dressed too. I would love to see la Boheme or any good opera but my DH would never go even if he was able bodied. We went as a young couple and he was more entertained by the case of food poisoning going on below our box.  I’ll have to recruit my DD or a girlfriend to see another.



Thank you Dharma! It was really funny to see everyone’s outfits walking around yesterday. If you had just looked out the window without knowing what the temperature was, you would have no clue if it was really 40 or 80 degrees.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> This is absolute perfection on you!





pigleto972001 said:


> Wow!!! I didn’t think dark tights would go but I love it. Might have to steal this look [emoji102]!





Genie27 said:


> This is so gorgeous!!! Thank you for sharing. Is that ruffle bit a scarf or part of the top?





Sheikha Latifa said:


> Moirai, you look absolutely stunning and very classy
> 
> The covered faces look weird even to me. Not even a shooting slit? Or are they transparent?
> They would be good for dieting though... And for bad hair days. No make up, no sunscreens, no sunglasses, no brushing hair





dharma said:


> Beautiful!!





BBC said:


> This is so beautiful on you!!! Love love love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How cool!!!! That sounds like so much fun (and a bit scary!) loved your Thursday outfits, too. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> Ok a bit of a cheat as I am tired and won't be getting dressed until dinner. Last night Jack and my mom and I went to La Bohème at the Met. (DH was supposed to go but bailed, what a shock). We were meeting a group led by his main voice coach, who teaches at Juilliard and in a previous life played Mimi and Musetta in various productions. She did a workshop on the show last weekend as an Intro to Opera. He LOVES working with her but will not let her touch his pop/rock stuff so he lets her teach him classical.
> 
> Anyway, I LOVE an excuse to get really dressed. So I wore my red lace CH Carolina Herrera dress (ugh, I shortened it six inches and it was STILL too long!), rose gold jewelry, Constance wallet and finally got to wear my Jennifer Behr headpiece. My shoe choice was a disaster (kept catching on my dress and I have to put band aids on the underside as they rip up my feet - should find a replacement and toss!) but you couldn't see them anyway. Relieved to find that many people still DO really dress for the opera!
> 
> Photos taken after the opera and 1 1/2 hours of traffic. Ugh. Taken at like 1am.
> 
> PS the show was great but all the things that were "supposed" to happen artist-wise did not. Not a lot of chemistry between Mimi and Rodolfo. We decided they were extra nervous as it was being filmed.
> 
> View attachment 3976925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976926
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976927





papertiger said:


> That's pretty much formal-wear where I live, you look poised and polished to perfection.


Thank you very much, ladies, for your kind comments!!! 
Pigleto, the dark tights looked better than I expected. Thanks again for your input . If you wear it with dark tights, you have to post your pic here . I like to see how you style it.
Genie, the scarf is part of the top. It can also be tied in front or back, as a bow or knotted and left hanging long.
Thanks everyone for the likes!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> @Genie27 you look great in all your photos. You are so brave to get in the car!! The Vegas outfit is awesome!!!
> 
> I had a lazy day at first and spent most of it in my workout clothes. At least I actually worked out. But since it’s Thursday, I dressed up for the remainder of the day in something easy but hope it will keep me in the club. Basically pajamafication in silk.
> View attachment 3977280



Love the duster!


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> It’s Thursday somewhere, right? Day and night.
> 
> I had the opportunity to ride a couple of laps in a NASCAR race car on a speedway - so much fun!!! I was in awe of the skill of my driver and on the edge of my seat on some of the turns and straight ways.


That's so much fun! Your jacket is perfect for this venue. 


Genie27 said:


> Here’s what I’m wearing today. Open/closed. Cross posted in HTW your C.


All gorgeous outfits!


BBC said:


> This is so beautiful on you!!! Love love love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How cool!!!! That sounds like so much fun (and a bit scary!) loved your Thursday outfits, too. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> Ok a bit of a cheat as I am tired and won't be getting dressed until dinner. Last night Jack and my mom and I went to La Bohème at the Met. (DH was supposed to go but bailed, what a shock). We were meeting a group led by his main voice coach, who teaches at Juilliard and in a previous life played Mimi and Musetta in various productions. She did a workshop on the show last weekend as an Intro to Opera. He LOVES working with her but will not let her touch his pop/rock stuff so he lets her teach him classical.
> 
> Anyway, I LOVE an excuse to get really dressed. So I wore my red lace CH Carolina Herrera dress (ugh, I shortened it six inches and it was STILL too long!), rose gold jewelry, Constance wallet and finally got to wear my Jennifer Behr headpiece. My shoe choice was a disaster (kept catching on my dress and I have to put band aids on the underside as they rip up my feet - should find a replacement and toss!) but you couldn't see them anyway. Relieved to find that many people still DO really dress for the opera!
> 
> Photos taken after the opera and 1 1/2 hours of traffic. Ugh. Taken at like 1am.
> 
> PS the show was great but all the things that were "supposed" to happen artist-wise did not. Not a lot of chemistry between Mimi and Rodolfo. We decided they were extra nervous as it was being filmed.
> 
> View attachment 3976925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976926
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976927


Wow!!! You look stunning! What an amazing red dress!


Sheikha Latifa said:


> BBC, c'est magnifique!
> I’m skipping the dress up day. We went to a concert last night, Duran Duran.  Too much champagne so I just pulled myself out of bed to go to a spa for a massage.
> View attachment 3977007


You look good no matter what you wear. Those shoes are fabulous. Omgosh, Duran Duran, you're too young to know Duran Duran.


dharma said:


> @Genie27 you look great in all your photos. You are so brave to get in the car!! The Vegas outfit is awesome!!!
> 
> I had a lazy day at first and spent most of it in my workout clothes. At least I actually worked out. But since it’s Thursday, I dressed up for the remainder of the day in something easy but hope it will keep me in the club. Basically pajamafication in silk.
> View attachment 3977280


Great chic look. I love it!


papertiger said:


> *Dress-up Thursday! *
> 
> I was slightly limited today as I had to wear show-blacks for the studio, plus I had to work in the dark so it was a real effort to find somewhere to take pics.
> 
> The first 2 are from a janitor/caretaker cupboard I found (no mirror in the restroom).
> 
> Nr. 2 because I couldn't get my green python, custom-made (yet little worn boots) in the mirror/pic.
> 
> I'm also wearing a black Margiela wool jumper (with 4 sleeves - shame you can't see it) Comme de Garcons skirt, H Tigre du Bengale 90, Nepalese wool hat and my mother's old rex coney jacket from the 1970s - completely unworn until I 'borrowed' it. Jewellery, Gold and tigers eye earrings, large modernist silver and peridot bangle and large silver and onyx Grape ring, all Georg Jensen.
> 
> I had to leave really early so make-up was just tinted moisturiser and black mascara.
> 
> The last pic is for @Genie27 , my glam shot with car. Although I can't even drive, and am even a very nervous passenger, I can still admire beautiful cars.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977259
> View attachment 3977261
> View attachment 3977262
> View attachment 3977263


Amazing boots! Glad you were able to show us pics. How was your special evening wearing green, purple and white?


----------



## dharma

papertiger said:


> Who is that coat by, it's totally glam? The colours are gorgeous. Dressing up comes in all forms and this is just lovely as easy, and totally keeps you in the Club





Cordeliere said:


> Love the duster!


Thank you xo, it’s a Dries kimono. A fancy bathrobe!  I have a lot of DVN, hope y’all don’t get sick of it. 
Cordie, I hope your knee is feeling better or at least you have a solid plan to make it better. My BIL is recovering from knee replacement done on December 15th. He’s 65 and planning on going back to the squash court in 3 weeks. He said it was tough but worth it.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> That's so much fun! Your jacket is perfect for this venue.
> 
> All gorgeous outfits!
> 
> Wow!!! You look stunning! What an amazing red dress!
> 
> You look good no matter what you wear. Those shoes are fabulous. Omgosh, Duran Duran, you're too young to know Duran Duran.
> 
> Great chic look. I love it!
> 
> Amazing boots! Glad you were able to show us pics. How was your special evening wearing green, purple and white?



Thank you.

International Women's Day is not until 8 March.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Thank you.
> 
> International Women's Day is not until 8 March.


 I will have to mark my calendar to wear an outfit with those colors


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Early morning for me tomorrow and work dictates my usual professional attire, nothing too dressy. So contributing early with my dress-up outfit worn for a dinner event, Chanel and DVF silk top.
> View attachment 3976428



You got the knit set! So glad it worked out  You look very pretty.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> This is so beautiful on you!!! Love love love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How cool!!!! That sounds like so much fun (and a bit scary!) loved your Thursday outfits, too. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> Ok a bit of a cheat as I am tired and won't be getting dressed until dinner. Last night Jack and my mom and I went to La Bohème at the Met. (DH was supposed to go but bailed, what a shock). We were meeting a group led by his main voice coach, who teaches at Juilliard and in a previous life played Mimi and Musetta in various productions. She did a workshop on the show last weekend as an Intro to Opera. He LOVES working with her but will not let her touch his pop/rock stuff so he lets her teach him classical.
> 
> Anyway, I LOVE an excuse to get really dressed. So I wore my red lace CH Carolina Herrera dress (ugh, I shortened it six inches and it was STILL too long!), rose gold jewelry, Constance wallet and finally got to wear my Jennifer Behr headpiece. My shoe choice was a disaster (kept catching on my dress and I have to put band aids on the underside as they rip up my feet - should find a replacement and toss!) but you couldn't see them anyway. Relieved to find that many people still DO really dress for the opera!
> 
> Photos taken after the opera and 1 1/2 hours of traffic. Ugh. Taken at like 1am.
> 
> PS the show was great but all the things that were "supposed" to happen artist-wise did not. Not a lot of chemistry between Mimi and Rodolfo. We decided they were extra nervous as it was being filmed.
> 
> View attachment 3976925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976926
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976927



Simply stunning! I love love love the headpiece.


----------



## nicole0612

Papertiger your CdG skirt has my mouth hanging open in awe. Simply love the cool as F look.


----------



## nicole0612

I am selfie challenged. Sparkles thanks to Missoni are the theme. Isabel Marant wool peplum coat in garnet, black perforated and fringed booties.
Ladies, I need help with the terms again; perforated is oxford? Or wingtip? You taught me and now I forgot! Fringed along the top of the foot is called kiltie?


----------



## nicole0612




----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3977481



You're better at selfies than me, looks very artistic


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> You're better at selies than me, looks very artistic



Thank you! I seem to either have to choose an “upper half” photo or “lower half” photo unless I can find a mirror. I have to mention that I really adore the boots/sink photo. There’s something very cool about that shot. Of course the green boots themselves need no words, I am very happy to see them after hearing of them and imagining.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Moirai said:


> You look good no matter what you wear. Those shoes are fabulous. Omgosh, Duran Duran, you're too young to know Duran Duran.


Are you joking?! I’m turning 48 this year, Duran Duran was my teenage years 

Thank you for the nice words ladies. I’m relieved that someone likes my shoes because my family hate them. I love the soft fox lining, they are so kind to my feet and so comfortable

Dharma, love the coat. Will need to look closer at DVN
PT, I always admired people who could put together outfits in such a stylish way. I could never do this


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> I will have to mark my calendar to wear an outfit with those colors



 Excellent


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Are you joking?! I’m turning 48 this year, Duran Duran was my teenage years
> 
> Thank you for the nice words ladies. I’m relieved that someone likes my shoes because my family hate them. I love the soft fox lining, they are so kind to my feet and so comfortable
> 
> Dharma, love the coat. Will need to look closer at DVN
> PT, I always admired people who could put together outfits in such a stylish way. I could never do this



I think your family must be just teasing you, they look magnificent. Who are they by?

and thank you, I was actually going for 'elegant conceptual' in my mind but rather ended up 'Arctic Sevie Nicks' in practice, still felt really happy. Off to play some _Tusk_.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Papertiger your CdG skirt has my mouth hanging open in awe. Simply love the *cool as F look*.



Really? Very proud you think so.

On the way to work a Russian insisted and gave me his seat. 

Horrible man pushed me and tried to trip me on the way home at the station. He was even more upset when I was too quick for him and jumped over his leg. So he called me a 'female dog' and once at a safe distance (coz I was feeling this guy's crazy vibes) I went "woof, woof". 

Looking a certain way affects others in strange ways.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Really? Very proud you think so.
> 
> On the way to work a Russian insisted and gave me his seat.
> 
> Horrible man pushed me and tried to trip me on the way home at the station. He was even more upset when I was too quick for him and jumped over his leg. So he called me a 'female dog' and once at a safe distance (coz I was feeling this guy's crazy vibes) I went "woof, woof".
> 
> Looking a certain way affects others in strange ways.


I am laughing at the thought that he might have actually yelled "female dog!" LOLOLOL. People should start doing that.


----------



## chaneljewel

BBC said:


> This is so beautiful on you!!! Love love love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How cool!!!! That sounds like so much fun (and a bit scary!) loved your Thursday outfits, too. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> Ok a bit of a cheat as I am tired and won't be getting dressed until dinner. Last night Jack and my mom and I went to La Bohème at the Met. (DH was supposed to go but bailed, what a shock). We were meeting a group led by his main voice coach, who teaches at Juilliard and in a previous life played Mimi and Musetta in various productions. She did a workshop on the show last weekend as an Intro to Opera. He LOVES working with her but will not let her touch his pop/rock stuff so he lets her teach him classical.
> 
> Anyway, I LOVE an excuse to get really dressed. So I wore my red lace CH Carolina Herrera dress (ugh, I shortened it six inches and it was STILL too long!), rose gold jewelry, Constance wallet and finally got to wear my Jennifer Behr headpiece. My shoe choice was a disaster (kept catching on my dress and I have to put band aids on the underside as they rip up my feet - should find a replacement and toss!) but you couldn't see them anyway. Relieved to find that many people still DO really dress for the opera!
> 
> Photos taken after the opera and 1 1/2 hours of traffic. Ugh. Taken at like 1am.
> 
> PS the show was great but all the things that were "supposed" to happen artist-wise did not. Not a lot of chemistry between Mimi and Rodolfo. We decided they were extra nervous as it was being filmed.
> 
> View attachment 3976925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976926
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976927


BBC, your dress is beautiful!


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Really? Very proud you think so.
> 
> On the way to work a Russian insisted and gave me his seat.
> 
> Horrible man pushed me and tried to trip me on the way home at the station. He was even more upset when I was too quick for him and jumped over his leg. So he called me a 'female dog' and once at a safe distance (coz I was feeling this guy's crazy vibes) I went "woof, woof".
> 
> Looking a certain way affects others in strange ways.



The experience with the horrible man sounds scary.  I love your pluckiness with the woof woof.   

One of the most brilliant things I ever heard was "When you see crazy coming, cross the street."  Of course the person who told me that did so because he thought I was crazy, but it was been real wisdom for me in terms of trying to avoid people who are crazy in any way.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> The experience with the horrible man sounds scary.  I love your pluckiness with the woof woof.
> 
> One of the most brilliant things I ever heard was "When you see crazy coming, cross the street."  Of course the person who told me that did so because he thought I was crazy, but it was been real wisdom for me in terms of trying to avoid people who are crazy in any way.



Very wise. Most martial arts (when not practiced as sport) actually believe that too, avoid _is_ best practice.

I really admire you're taking advice from that nutty guy, though I'm sure _he_ got it from someone sane. 

It's such a shame crazy often looks so normal. In my case yesterday, Mr. boring man with brief case was actually woman-hater crazy guy. I left by the nearest exit and hoped I wouldn't bump into him on the outside (already practicing jujitsu moves in my head as I climbed the stairs just in case he he)


----------



## Notorious Pink

PT, glad you're ok!!! In my younger braver days I would have (and did [emoji51]) engage with crazy....probably lucky that nothing ever happened. I do admire your reaction though and wish I was there with you to woof along!!!

I really appreciate all the lovely compliments on my opera outfit. Like I said, I LOOOOOOOVE an opportunity to dress, and yes there were a few 'schlubs' in the audience but most were dressed nicely and some quite fancy like me. 

Sheikha I love your outfit (gorgeous as always) and definitely your shoes and of course Duran Duran!!! My first favorite band when I was 12 [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji173]️

Tired this morning...Jack had a full-body allergic reaction to amoxicillin in the middle of the night last night. Poor kid was itching and red all over from scratching, so we took a 3am drive to the pharmacy for Benadryl. Ugh. His method for waking me is to hit the alert button in "Find My IPhone" so from a dead sleep I jump up to a loud series of pings from my iPad....well, it is effective. But I think today we will both be a mess.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> PT, glad you're ok!!! In my younger braver days I would have (and did [emoji51]) engage with crazy....probably lucky that nothing ever happened. I do admire your reaction though and wish I was there with you to woof along!!!
> 
> I really appreciate all the lovely compliments on my opera outfit. Like I said, I LOOOOOOOVE an opportunity to dress, and yes there were a few 'schlubs' in the audience but most were dressed nicely and some quite fancy like me.
> 
> Sheikha I love your outfit (gorgeous as always) and definitely your shoes and of course Duran Duran!!! My first favorite band when I was 12 [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji173]️
> 
> Tired this morning...Jack had a full-body allergic reaction to amoxicillin in the middle of the night last night. Poor kid was itching and red all over from scratching, so we took a 3am drive to the pharmacy for Benadryl. Ugh. His method for waking me is to hit the alert button in "Find My IPhone" so from a dead sleep I jump up to a loud series of pings from my iPad....well, it is effective. But I think today we will both be a mess.



I like the spirit of the moment, I feel all women woofing in response to such aggressive male impulses. No longer acceptable behaviour. 

So sorry to hear about your son, that sounds terrible and very scary. I hope he and you are recovering well eve if very tired.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Very wise. Most martial arts (when not practiced as sport) actually believe that too, avoid _is_ best practice.
> 
> I really admire you're taking advice from that nutty guy, though I'm sure _he_ got it from someone sane.
> 
> It's such a shame crazy often looks so normal. In my case yesterday, Mr. boring man with brief case was actually woman-hater crazy guy. I left by the nearest exit and hoped I wouldn't bump into him on the outside (already practicing jujitsu moves in my head as I climbed the stairs just in case he he)


These random aggressive encounters can be so scary and unsettling, glad you’re ok! I don’t know why I am continually surprised at how many scary and creepy men there are in the world. I had an experience last Sunday night in NYC that made my *get out of here now* senses tingle. I was walking up Park Ave and was waiting on a corner for the light to change to cross the street when the man standing next to me says “I really like the color of your bag.” (I was carrying my bleu agate Evelyne.) I was a little caught off guard so I just quietly said “oh, thanks.” Then he starts going on about how the bag matches his “beautiful blue eyes.” Clearly something was off with him but I got the heck out of there anyway.


BBC said:


> PT, glad you're ok!!! In my younger braver days I would have (and did [emoji51]) engage with crazy....probably lucky that nothing ever happened. I do admire your reaction though and wish I was there with you to woof along!!!
> 
> I really appreciate all the lovely compliments on my opera outfit. Like I said, I LOOOOOOOVE an opportunity to dress, and yes there were a few 'schlubs' in the audience but most were dressed nicely and some quite fancy like me.
> 
> Sheikha I love your outfit (gorgeous as always) and definitely your shoes and of course Duran Duran!!! My first favorite band when I was 12 [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji173]️
> 
> Tired this morning...Jack had a full-body allergic reaction to amoxicillin in the middle of the night last night. Poor kid was itching and red all over from scratching, so we took a 3am drive to the pharmacy for Benadryl. Ugh. His method for waking me is to hit the alert button in "Find My IPhone" so from a dead sleep I jump up to a loud series of pings from my iPad....well, it is effective. But I think today we will both be a mess.


What a scary moment for you and Jack! I hope he’s feeling better now and that both of you can get some rest today! Why does it always seem like medical emergencies only happen in the dead of night?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> Really? Very proud you think so.
> 
> On the way to work a Russian insisted and gave me his seat.
> 
> Horrible man pushed me and tried to trip me on the way home at the station. He was even more upset when I was too quick for him and jumped over his leg. So he called me a 'female dog' and once at a safe distance (coz I was feeling this guy's crazy vibes) I went "woof, woof".
> 
> Looking a certain way affects others in strange ways.



How did you know he was Russian? Did he say “babushka take my seat” pointing at it with Kalashnikov? 
Please stay safe in your jungle. Your boots are good for this

P.S. and my shoes are Casadei. My family says that they look like Aladdin’s slippers 
I never allowed myself shiny or sparky things because you know how easy it is to cross the line between sparkly and tacky. So, I never trusted my taste. I don’t care any longer. I decided now that with all black I can add some sparkle. Let them giggle, mama goes a little wild


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Really? Very proud you think so.
> 
> On the way to work a Russian insisted and gave me his seat.
> 
> Horrible man pushed me and tried to trip me on the way home at the station. He was even more upset when I was too quick for him and jumped over his leg. So he called me a 'female dog' and once at a safe distance (coz I was feeling this guy's crazy vibes) I went "woof, woof".
> 
> Looking a certain way affects others in strange ways.


There are plenty of sick people out there and best not to engage them.  My first reaction is always to react and I have had to train myself to keep my mouth shut per the advice of my DH.  He also says not to make eye contact with any potential nut job.  On the other side, there are still nice people who will give you their seat!

@BBC   Glad that your son is OK.  Very scary!  I keep Benedryl in my bag as I have had strange reactions to foods at weird times.  Keep a fresh package in the house!  Or know the fastest route to the ER!
Re the Opera:  So glad you had the opportunity to wear your fabulous dress!  Looked beautiful and perfect!  First time I went was when I was 11 and it was the OLD Met!  My mom had me dress to the nines!  So happy to hear that people are still getting dressed up for it.  They used to get dressed nicely for the theater, but that stopped about 30+ years ago *sigh*


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> These random aggressive encounters can be so scary and unsettling, glad you’re ok! I don’t know why I am continually surprised at how many scary and creepy men there are in the world. I had an experience last Sunday night in NYC that made my *get out of here now* senses tingle. I was walking up Park Ave and was waiting on a corner for the light to change to cross the street when the man standing next to me says “I really like the color of your bag.” (I was carrying my bleu agate Evelyne.) I was a little caught off guard so I just quietly said “oh, thanks.” Then he starts going on about how the bag matches his “beautiful blue eyes.” Clearly something was off with him but I got the heck out of there anyway.
> 
> What a scary moment for you and Jack! I hope he’s feeling better now and that both of you can get some rest today! Why does it always seem like medical emergencies only happen in the dead of night?



So glad you trusted your instincts, always best. I don't like people 'liking' my bag or jewellery _too_ vocally on the street and hovering, not a comfortable feeling. Last person I felt iffy about asked me directions and turned out to be a complete pervert. Our animal instincts are usually correct if we trust them.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> How did you know he was Russian? Did he say “babushka take my seat” pointing at it with Kalashnikov?
> Please stay safe in your jungle. Your boots are good for this
> 
> P.S. and my shoes are Casadei. My family says that they look like Aladdin’s slippers
> I never allowed myself shiny or sparky things because you know how easy it is to cross the line between sparkly and tacky. So, I never trusted my taste. I don’t care any longer. I decided now that with all black I can add some sparkle. Let them giggle, mama goes a little wild



Ha ha, no, he often gets the same train and uses the journey as an opportunity to talk in hushed tones on his hands-free. 

If he called me 'grandmother' I would be a little worried, it was a gentlemanly gesture.


----------



## gracekelly

My reaction to people like that (what happened to Cafecreme) is that I ask myself if I was giving off the vibe of looking like a victim?  It is a sad fact that a non-friendly look on one's face may be necessary to keep weirdos at bay.  Of course that also provokes some total stranger to say "smile!"  My reaction to that is who the heck are you to tell me to smile?!?!


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Ha ha, no, he often gets the same train and uses the journey as an opportunity to talk in hushed tones on his hands-free.
> 
> If he called me 'grandmother' I would be a little worried, it was a gentlemanly gesture.


Then you are really not total strangers to one another.  You are travel acquaintances


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Then you are really not total strangers to one another.  You are travel acquaintances



He never noticed me before yesterday


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> He never noticed me before yesterday


You must have been looking very HOT!


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> You must have been looking very HOT!



Well I was wearing fur he he

I think I looked like 'Stevie Nicks on a tour of the Arctic'


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Well I was wearing fur he he
> 
> I think I looked like 'Stevie Nicks on a tour of the Arctic'


That 's better than looking like Nanook of the North!


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> So glad you trusted your instincts, always best. I don't like people 'liking' my bag or jewellery _too_ vocally on the street and hovering, not a comfortable feeling. Last person I felt iffy about asked me directions and turned out to be a complete pervert. Our animal instincts are usually correct if we trust them.





gracekelly said:


> My reaction to people like that (what happened to Cafecreme) is that I ask myself if I was giving off the vibe of looking like a victim?  It is a sad fact that a non-friendly look on one's face may be necessary to keep weirdos at bay.  Of course that also provokes some total stranger to say "smile!"  My reaction to that is who the heck are you to tell me to smile?!?!



Yes, we definitely need to listen to our instincts first and foremost. Whenever I walk in NYC, I try my hardest to look like a mean b*tch on a mission so no one bothers me. Although once creepy weirdos who are not “all there” get involved, the system is not fool proof.


----------



## Genie27

So how do you ladies respond when someone (a polite stranger/acquaintance) comes over and compliments you on something you’re wearing (that is expensive but not brand-identified) and *asks where it’s from?*

Does one deflect? Does one inform? Does that end up coming across as snobby or snooty? 

(We ask provenance here on TPF all the time, but I feel that is more a technical question)


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> So how do you ladies respond when someone (a polite stranger/acquaintance) comes over and compliments you on something you’re wearing (that is expensive but not brand-identified) and *asks where it’s from?*
> 
> Does one deflect? Does one inform? Does that end up coming across as snobby or snooty?
> 
> (We ask provenance here on TPF all the time, but I feel that is more a technical question)


It depends on where you found it.  If a dept store, that is easy and just tell them.  eBay or another pre-loved site is more problematic.  People tend to look at you cross-eyed when you tell them eBay or wherever.    I would just say that I found it during one of my trips and you don't recall the name of the boutique.  I doubt the person will push you for more.


----------



## pigleto972001

Interesting question genie. Today someone at work asked me what watch I was wearing. I didn’t feel comfortable answering it was Cartier so when I was asked if it was bulova I said yes. 

I have had quite a few compliments on my vca bracelet and many people ask if it came from “my home country.”  I tell them neimans.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Interesting question genie. Today someone at work asked me what watch I was wearing. I didn’t feel comfortable answering it was Cartier so when I was asked if it was bulova I said yes.
> 
> I have had quite a few compliments on my vca bracelet and many people ask if it came from “my home country.”  I tell them neimans.


According to one of my nieces, Neiman Marcus is my home country 

If someone asks me and they are totally off the mark and offer a brand other than the one I am wearing and it is at a lower price point, I tend to just smile and nod my head.  As a result, there are a group of people out there who think that a Kelly is made by Coach.


----------



## klynneann

I wore a black Chanel jacket to work a few weeks ago.  The receptionist, who apparently has an eye for these things, complimented me on how well the jacket fit and asked what it was. She already knows I do some high-end shopping as our packages come across her desk and she always wants to know what I got from NM (that's a whole other story).  Anyway, I didn't want to tell her as she is known to run her mouth, so I said I wasn't sure and that I had gotten it from a consignment store.  She said it must be good it fits so well, let's see, and before I could react, she reached around and flipped over my collar!!  She gushed for a minute over it being Chanel to which I replied that I had gotten really lucky at that consignment store and then walked away.  This woman has a known problem with boundaries, but I never expected that.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> You got the knit set! So glad it worked out  You look very pretty.


Thank you, Nicole. I remembered pigleto had a set and I was glad to hear she liked hers. I had forgotten you have a set too. Now that I think about it, quite a few lovely tpf Chanel ladies do too. If you have other ideas on wearing the set, let me know.


nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3977481


Love the skirt with the shoes. 


Sheikha Latifa said:


> Are you joking?! I’m turning 48 this year, Duran Duran was my teenage years
> 
> Thank you for the nice words ladies. I’m relieved that someone likes my shoes because my family hate them. I love the soft fox lining, they are so kind to my feet and so comfortable
> 
> Dharma, love the coat. Will need to look closer at DVN
> PT, I always admired people who could put together outfits in such a stylish way. I could never do this


Haha, I'm not too far from you. You look great!


papertiger said:


> Really? Very proud you think so.
> 
> On the way to work a Russian insisted and gave me his seat.
> 
> Horrible man pushed me and tried to trip me on the way home at the station. He was even more upset when I was too quick for him and jumped over his leg. So he called me a 'female dog' and once at a safe distance (coz I was feeling this guy's crazy vibes) I went "woof, woof".
> 
> Looking a certain way affects others in strange ways.


Incredible how rude people can be! I'm glad you're not hurt, and that was a smart comeback.


BBC said:


> PT, glad you're ok!!! In my younger braver days I would have (and did [emoji51]) engage with crazy....probably lucky that nothing ever happened. I do admire your reaction though and wish I was there with you to woof along!!!
> 
> I really appreciate all the lovely compliments on my opera outfit. Like I said, I LOOOOOOOVE an opportunity to dress, and yes there were a few 'schlubs' in the audience but most were dressed nicely and some quite fancy like me.
> 
> Sheikha I love your outfit (gorgeous as always) and definitely your shoes and of course Duran Duran!!! My first favorite band when I was 12 [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji173]️
> 
> Tired this morning...Jack had a full-body allergic reaction to amoxicillin in the middle of the night last night. Poor kid was itching and red all over from scratching, so we took a 3am drive to the pharmacy for Benadryl. Ugh. His method for waking me is to hit the alert button in "Find My IPhone" so from a dead sleep I jump up to a loud series of pings from my iPad....well, it is effective. But I think today we will both be a mess.


Glad he's doing better. That is scary. I am paranoid about not being able to immediately treat an allergic reaction and prevent it from progressing, so I always have benadryl in the house and carry a couple pills in my bag. 


pigleto972001 said:


> Interesting question genie. Today someone at work asked me what watch I was wearing. I didn’t feel comfortable answering it was Cartier so when I was asked if it was bulova I said yes.
> 
> I have had quite a few compliments on my vca bracelet and many people ask if it came from “my home country.”  I tell them neimans.


LOL! Good one!


gracekelly said:


> According to one of my nieces, Neiman Marcus is my home country


LOL! Another good one!


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> I wore a black Chanel jacket to work a few weeks ago.  The receptionist, who apparently has an eye for these things, complimented me on how well the jacket fit and asked what it was. She already knows I do some high-end shopping as our packages come across her desk and she always wants to know what I got from NM (that's a whole other story).  Anyway, I didn't want to tell her as she is known to run her mouth, so I said I wasn't sure and that I had gotten it from a consignment store.  She said it must be good it fits so well, let's see, and before I could react, she reached around and flipped over my collar!!  She gushed for a minute over it being Chanel to which I replied that I had gotten really lucky at that consignment store and then walked away.  This woman has a known problem with boundaries, but I never expected that.



That is appalling! Was it your gorgeous black jacket with white trim? 
I have had people do the same to me, but only when the jacket is draped over my arm or a chair, and it still feels very violating!
Of course people also reach over and touch my hair which is also hard to wrap my mind around.


----------



## Moirai

I've had friends and strangers ask about my B and H bracelets. I tell them it's H. They give me a blind stare and I just smile.


----------



## Moirai

klynneann said:


> I wore a black Chanel jacket to work a few weeks ago.  The receptionist, who apparently has an eye for these things, complimented me on how well the jacket fit and asked what it was. She already knows I do some high-end shopping as our packages come across her desk and she always wants to know what I got from NM (that's a whole other story).  Anyway, I didn't want to tell her as she is known to run her mouth, so I said I wasn't sure and that I had gotten it from a consignment store.  She said it must be good it fits so well, let's see, and before I could react, she reached around and flipped over my collar!!  She gushed for a minute over it being Chanel to which I replied that I had gotten really lucky at that consignment store and then walked away.  This woman has a known problem with boundaries, but I never expected that.


She was very rude. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## nicole0612

When people ask me where something is from, I’m with Grace; I usually say Nordstrom or Neiman Marcus. Then I turn the topic to a compliment on what they are wearing and people are usually glad to change the subject to themself. I don’t usually substitute in a different brand, because I have been surprised by how often people know these brands, regardless of their income level. I think it might be due to social media or fashion magazines. I was riding up in the elevator the other day wearing a VCA pendant and the woman riding with me *grabbed it* and said it was beautiful and asked where it was from. I said thanks and that I got it from Neiman Marcus. She smiled and said, “It’s VCA!” I just smiled back, but I’m glad I didn’t say some other brand in that case.


----------



## katekluet

I say it was a gift, that ends it.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> That is appalling! Was it your gorgeous black jacket with white trim?
> I have had people do the same to me, but only when the jacket is draped over my arm or a chair, and it still feels very violating!
> Of course people also reach over and touch my hair which is also hard to wrap my mind around.


Yes!  Isn't that crazy?  I can't believe people reach over and touch your hair!!  I mean, I'm definitely a tactile person, but if I want to touch something, I always ask first.  It's like when people reach over and touch a pregnant woman's stomach - boundaries people!


----------



## klynneann

Moirai said:


> She was very rude. Sorry that happened to you.


Thanks, Moirai.  It was really surprising.


----------



## cafecreme15

katekluet said:


> I say it was a gift, that ends it.



This is my go-to as well!


----------



## Genie27

klynneann said:


> I wore a black Chanel jacket to work a few weeks ago.  The receptionist, who apparently has an eye for these things, complimented me on how well the jacket fit and asked what it was. She already knows I do some high-end shopping as our packages come across her desk and she always wants to know what I got from NM (that's a whole other story).  Anyway, I didn't want to tell her as she is known to run her mouth, so I said I wasn't sure and that I had gotten it from a consignment store.  She said it must be good it fits so well, let's see, and before I could react, she reached around and flipped over my collar!!  She gushed for a minute over it being Chanel to which I replied that I had gotten really lucky at that consignment store and then walked away.  This woman has a known problem with boundaries, but I never expected that.


Omg!! My situation was not this crazy! The woman was a vendor at a trade show, so I will never see her again, but she admired my dress and asked where I got it. I never thought of saying something like Saks or NM, as those stores have a wide range of brands. I will have to remember that. I was like “oh, it’s Chanel/LV/Prada, from a few years ago” but I always feel weird when I’ve used that line with a comparative stranger. With friends, depending on their interest in fashion I either say what it is, or deflect. 

The Saks/NM line is a good viable one.


----------



## Genie27

Duplicate...


----------



## Croisette7

BBC said:


> This is so beautiful on you!!! Love love love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How cool!!!! That sounds like so much fun (and a bit scary!) loved your Thursday outfits, too. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> Ok a bit of a cheat as I am tired and won't be getting dressed until dinner. Last night Jack and my mom and I went to La Bohème at the Met. (DH was supposed to go but bailed, what a shock). We were meeting a group led by his main voice coach, who teaches at Juilliard and in a previous life played Mimi and Musetta in various productions. She did a workshop on the show last weekend as an Intro to Opera. He LOVES working with her but will not let her touch his pop/rock stuff so he lets her teach him classical.
> 
> Anyway, I LOVE an excuse to get really dressed. So I wore my red lace CH Carolina Herrera dress (ugh, I shortened it six inches and it was STILL too long!), rose gold jewelry, Constance wallet and finally got to wear my Jennifer Behr headpiece. My shoe choice was a disaster (kept catching on my dress and I have to put band aids on the underside as they rip up my feet - should find a replacement and toss!) but you couldn't see them anyway. Relieved to find that many people still DO really dress for the opera!
> 
> Photos taken after the opera and 1 1/2 hours of traffic. Ugh. Taken at like 1am.
> 
> PS the show was great but all the things that were "supposed" to happen artist-wise did not. Not a lot of chemistry between Mimi and Rodolfo. We decided they were extra nervous as it was being filmed.
> 
> View attachment 3976925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976926
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976927


Absolutely gorgeous, *BBC!*


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> So how do you ladies respond when someone (a polite stranger/acquaintance) comes over and compliments you on something you’re wearing (that is expensive but not brand-identified) and *asks where it’s from?*
> 
> Does one deflect? Does one inform? Does that end up coming across as snobby or snooty?
> 
> (We ask provenance here on TPF all the time, but I feel that is more a technical question)



Very happy to accept the gift of a compliment. 2 ladies were cooing over my Web Bolide a couple of weeks ago in a high-street store and they had no clue it was H. I Just say "thank you, so glad you like it too"

If I'm asked directly where it's from. In Scotland I tend to say "from London" because that means "it's what you think it is but we won't talk about it". In London strangers are more likely to tell me what it is.

I'm always most complimented by SAs in H or Gucci etc and tell me how fabulous my bag is when it's from the 'competition'. I always think those people know more about quality rather than just brand status.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> According to one of my nieces, Neiman Marcus is my home country
> 
> If someone asks me and they are totally off the mark and offer a brand other than the one I am wearing and it is at a lower price point, I tend to just smile and nod my head.  As a result, there are a group of people out there who think that a Kelly is made by Coach.



You made me spill my tea, so funny!


----------



## papertiger

klynneann said:


> I wore a black Chanel jacket to work a few weeks ago.  The receptionist, who apparently has an eye for these things, complimented me on how well the jacket fit and asked what it was. She already knows I do some high-end shopping as our packages come across her desk and she always wants to know what I got from NM (that's a whole other story).  Anyway, I didn't want to tell her as she is known to run her mouth, so I said I wasn't sure and that I had gotten it from a consignment store.  She said it must be good it fits so well, let's see, and before I could react, she reached around and flipped over my collar!!  She gushed for a minute over it being Chanel to which I replied that I had gotten really lucky at that consignment store and then walked away.  This woman has a known problem with boundaries, but I never expected that.



Wow, you'll be keeping 3' away from her from now on I'm guessing


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> When people ask me where something is from, I’m with Grace; I usually say Nordstrom or Neiman Marcus. Then I turn the topic to a compliment on what they are wearing and people are usually glad to change the subject to themself. I don’t usually substitute in a different brand, because I have been surprised by how often people know these brands, regardless of their income level. I think it might be due to social media or fashion magazines. I was riding up in the elevator the other day wearing a VCA pendant and the woman riding with me *grabbed it* and said it was beautiful and asked where it was from. I said thanks and that I got it from Neiman Marcus. She smiled and said, “It’s VCA!” I just smiled back, but I’m glad I didn’t say some other brand in that case.



OMG, do these people not understand personal space?


----------



## momasaurus

Trouser length advice, please! I'm used to wearing long trousers. I know shorter lengths are popular, but it feels so odd to me. Are these OK? They are wool/cashmere, unlined, so I intend them for winter/early spring, probably with boots like these. Should stockings match the trousers or shoes or is nude OK? THANKS!!!


----------



## Moirai

momasaurus said:


> Trouser length advice, please! I'm used to wearing long trousers. I know shorter lengths are popular, but it feels so odd to me. Are these OK? They are wool/cashmere, unlined, so I intend them for winter/early spring, probably with boots like these. Should stockings match the trousers or shoes or is nude OK? THANKS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978706
> View attachment 3978707


These trousers fit you beautifully. I like the length and with the boots. Chic look. I vote for nude.


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> Trouser length advice, please! I'm used to wearing long trousers. I know shorter lengths are popular, but it feels so odd to me. Are these OK? They are wool/cashmere, unlined, so I intend them for winter/early spring, probably with boots like these. Should stockings match the trousers or shoes or is nude OK? THANKS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978706
> View attachment 3978707


I vote nude as well. I like the length a lot. The only thing would be if you wanted to lengthen a smidge if the hem gets caught in the boot top. That is so annoying.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Very happy to accept the gift of a compliment. 2 ladies were cooing over my Web Bolide a couple of weeks ago in a high-street store and they had no clue it was H. "I Just say thank you, so glad you like it too"
> 
> If I'm asked directly where it's from. In Scotland I tend to say "from London" because that means "it's what you think it is but we won't talk about it". In London strangers are more likely to tell me what it is.
> 
> I'm always most complimented by SAs in H or Gucci etc and tell me how fabulous my bag is when it's from the 'competition'. I always think those people know more about quality rather than just brand status.


I like that H is unrecognizable in my area. The last time I saw an H bag was about 4 years ago at my kid's school, a croc B, what a surprise! And a B35 a few years before that. Compliments for my bag usually come from SAs at NM or high end boutiques. The times that I've been asked about my bags or outfits are from people who are genuinely interested and I do tell them but I wouldn't do that for strangers on the street.


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> These trousers fit you beautifully. I like the length and with the boots. Chic look. I vote for nude.





dharma said:


> I vote nude as well. I like the length a lot. The only thing would be if you wanted to lengthen a smidge if the hem gets caught in the boot top. That is so annoying.


Thanks so much! Trousers are from The Row - and I do like the fit a lot!!  Will give them a spin and hope the boot tops stay out of the way!


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> I like that H is unrecognizable in my area. The last time I saw an H bag was about 4 years ago at my kid's school, a croc B, what a surprise! And a B35 a few years before that. Compliments for my bag usually come from SAs at NM or high end boutiques. The times that I've been asked about my bags or outfits are from people who are genuinely interested and I do tell them but I wouldn't do that for strangers on the street.


I also fly under the radar with my H. People know I have a scarf thing, because i wear one every day, but few know what they are, and the bags are invisible it seems. I like that!


----------



## klynneann

papertiger said:


> Wow, you'll be keeping 3' away from her from now on I'm guessing


Seriously!  She hasn't come into my desk space (yet), thank goodness...


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Trouser length advice, please! I'm used to wearing long trousers. I know shorter lengths are popular, but it feels so odd to me. Are these OK? They are wool/cashmere, unlined, so I intend them for winter/early spring, probably with boots like these. Should stockings match the trousers or shoes or is nude OK? THANKS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978706
> View attachment 3978707



I think the way you're wearing them is fine, they look great with those boots. Controversially, you want to wear socks I'd go for black like the trousers.


----------



## Cordeliere

klynneann said:


> I wore a black Chanel jacket to work a few weeks ago.  The receptionist, who apparently has an eye for these things, complimented me on how well the jacket fit and asked what it was. She already knows I do some high-end shopping as our packages come across her desk and she always wants to know what I got from NM (that's a whole other story).  Anyway, I didn't want to tell her as she is known to run her mouth, so I said I wasn't sure and that I had gotten it from a consignment store.  She said it must be good it fits so well, let's see, and before I could react, she reached around and flipped over my collar!!  She gushed for a minute over it being Chanel to which I replied that I had gotten really lucky at that consignment store and then walked away.  This woman has a known problem with boundaries, but I never expected that.



I am aghast and appalled.  Where do some people get off thinking they can touch you or your clothes?


----------



## klynneann

Cordeliere said:


> I am aghast and appalled.  Where do some people get off thinking they can touch you or your clothes?


It feels like there are no boundaries these days; everything is just a free for all.    What happened to manners?! (rhetorical question, sigh)


----------



## Notorious Pink

I want to thank everyone for their compliments on my outfit. I really had so much fun getting dressed! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️

Also, thank you all so much for your concern about Jack. It’s scary, but only in retrospect. I had to be matter-of-fact about it because I didn’t want to freak him out. What’s odd was that he started itching again last night too so I gave him more Benadryl (the amox must still be in his system) and that took care of it. Fortunately we have dinner plans tonight with his pediatrician (his wife is fun and she likes VCA and H and just ordered her first B) so I will ask him about that.

By the way I actually did have Benadryl in the house but it was children’s Benadryl and he has shot up to 5’8” and needed an adult dose. In a pinch I could have used the kids stuff -we always keep it around for my younger son and also my dog, who is allergic to bee stings - but he preferred not to have to drink 1/2 a bottle of it.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Thanks so much! Trousers are from The Row - and I do like the fit a lot!!  Will give them a spin and hope the boot tops stay out of the way!



The trousers are great. I love the Row. I agree with nude if you can find a nude that looks good with your skin tone. If not then black. You can wear them with bare legs and low heels when it’s not too cold. 

Speaking of nude hose I tried wolford individual 10. I had heard they were durable. One wear and I had a run. So I gave up on them. I can’t pay so much for something I wear once. I have a few other pairs from less expensive brands to  try. I did find a semi opaque tight from wolford that is durable and worth the money. They are velvet deluxe 66. They are warm but with a hint of sheerness that is more flattering than an opaque tight on me.

I used to be more bothered when people noticed and commented on my designer stuff. I think I’m over that. I work my butt off so I don’t feel the slightest bit guilty any more. I think i am at the “I don’t give a @#*%” stage of life. I’m really enjoying it. 

Thank you to everyone for their nice messages. I lost a very dear family member very unexpectedly a few weeks ago. So I have been dealing that that. It certainly makes one re-examine what is important in life. Out of a terrible situation i have rediscovered real blessings. I’m doing well and my best friend from my school days is here  having fun with me this weekend.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## pigleto972001

Glad to hear from you pocketbook. I am sorry for your loss. Thinking of you. Hope you have a wonderful visit with your friend. [emoji847]


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The trousers are great. I love the Row. I agree with nude if you can find a nude that looks good with your skin tone. If not then black. You can wear them with bare legs and low heels when it’s not too cold.
> 
> Speaking of nude hose I tried wolford individual 10. I had heard they were durable. One wear and I had a run. So I gave up on them. I can’t pay so much for something I wear once. I have a few other pairs from less expensive brands to  try. I did find a semi opaque tight from wolford that is durable and worth the money. They are velvet deluxe 66. They are warm but with a hint of sheerness that is more flattering than an opaque tight on me.
> 
> I used to be more bothered when people noticed and commented on my designer stuff. I think I’m over that. I work my butt off so I don’t feel the slightest bit guilty any more. I think i am at the “I don’t give a @#*%” stage of life. I’m really enjoying it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their nice messages. I lost a very dear family member very unexpectedly a few weeks ago. So I have been dealing that that. It certainly makes one re-examine what is important in life. Out of a terrible situation i have rediscovered real blessings. I’m doing well and my best friend from my school days is here  having fun with me this weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


Sorry for your loss pbp.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The trousers are great. I love the Row. I agree with nude if you can find a nude that looks good with your skin tone. If not then black. You can wear them with bare legs and low heels when it’s not too cold.
> 
> Speaking of nude hose I tried wolford individual 10. I had heard they were durable. One wear and I had a run. So I gave up on them. I can’t pay so much for something I wear once. I have a few other pairs from less expensive brands to  try. I did find a semi opaque tight from wolford that is durable and worth the money. They are velvet deluxe 66. They are warm but with a hint of sheerness that is more flattering than an opaque tight on me.
> 
> I used to be more bothered when people noticed and commented on my designer stuff. I think I’m over that. I work my butt off so I don’t feel the slightest bit guilty any more. I think i am at the “I don’t give a @#*%” stage of life. I’m really enjoying it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their nice messages. I lost a very dear family member very unexpectedly a few weeks ago. So I have been dealing that that. It certainly makes one re-examine what is important in life. Out of a terrible situation i have rediscovered real blessings. I’m doing well and my best friend from my school days is here  having fun with me this weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


Glad to see you back here, PbP. I've been thinking of you, and I'm so sorry for your loss. It is wonderful that you are able to get support from and spend time with a dear old friend.

As for good tights and stockings, I cannot say enough positive things about Commando!


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The trousers are great. I love the Row. I agree with nude if you can find a nude that looks good with your skin tone. If not then black. You can wear them with bare legs and low heels when it’s not too cold.
> 
> Speaking of nude hose I tried wolford individual 10. I had heard they were durable. One wear and I had a run. So I gave up on them. I can’t pay so much for something I wear once. I have a few other pairs from less expensive brands to  try. I did find a semi opaque tight from wolford that is durable and worth the money. They are velvet deluxe 66. They are warm but with a hint of sheerness that is more flattering than an opaque tight on me.
> 
> I used to be more bothered when people noticed and commented on my designer stuff. I think I’m over that. I work my butt off so I don’t feel the slightest bit guilty any more. I think i am at the “I don’t give a @#*%” stage of life. I’m really enjoying it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their nice messages. I lost a very dear family member very unexpectedly a few weeks ago. So I have been dealing that that. It certainly makes one re-examine what is important in life. Out of a terrible situation i have rediscovered real blessings. I’m doing well and my best friend from my school days is here  having fun with me this weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


I'm so sorry, Pocketbook Pup.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> As for good tights and stockings, I cannot say enough positive things about Commando!



Universally available and not hard to find.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The trousers are great. I love the Row. I agree with nude if you can find a nude that looks good with your skin tone. If not then black. You can wear them with bare legs and low heels when it’s not too cold.
> 
> Speaking of nude hose I tried wolford individual 10. I had heard they were durable. One wear and I had a run. So I gave up on them. I can’t pay so much for something I wear once. I have a few other pairs from less expensive brands to  try. I did find a semi opaque tight from wolford that is durable and worth the money. They are velvet deluxe 66. They are warm but with a hint of sheerness that is more flattering than an opaque tight on me.
> 
> I used to be more bothered when people noticed and commented on my designer stuff. I think I’m over that. I work my butt off so I don’t feel the slightest bit guilty any more. I think i am at the “I don’t give a @#*%” stage of life. I’m really enjoying it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their nice messages. I lost a very dear family member very unexpectedly a few weeks ago. So I have been dealing that that. It certainly makes one re-examine what is important in life. Out of a terrible situation i have rediscovered real blessings. I’m doing well and my best friend from my school days is here  having fun with me this weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend.



PbP I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dear family member. It does put everything into perspective again. I am so glad you have the support of your best friend and that you know how much your friends and family love you and support you during this painful time. Sending a hug to you if I could.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> Universally available and not hard to find.


----------



## cafecreme15

Random side note, are anyone else’s notifications on the TPF mobile app not working? Mine have refused to update since February 13 no matter how many times I refresh it or quit the app. I’m about to be traveling with no computer so this is frustrating!


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The trousers are great. I love the Row. I agree with nude if you can find a nude that looks good with your skin tone. If not then black. You can wear them with bare legs and low heels when it’s not too cold.
> 
> Speaking of nude hose I tried wolford individual 10. I had heard they were durable. One wear and I had a run. So I gave up on them. I can’t pay so much for something I wear once. I have a few other pairs from less expensive brands to  try. I did find a semi opaque tight from wolford that is durable and worth the money. They are velvet deluxe 66. They are warm but with a hint of sheerness that is more flattering than an opaque tight on me.
> 
> I used to be more bothered when people noticed and commented on my designer stuff. I think I’m over that. I work my butt off so I don’t feel the slightest bit guilty any more. I think i am at the “I don’t give a @#*%” stage of life. I’m really enjoying it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their nice messages. I lost a very dear family member very unexpectedly a few weeks ago. So I have been dealing that that. It certainly makes one re-examine what is important in life. Out of a terrible situation i have rediscovered real blessings. I’m doing well and my best friend from my school days is here  having fun with me this weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend.



I am very sorry to hear about your loss (I seem to be saying that a lot recently). I love that you have rediscovered blessings through tragedy. I'd like to follow your example.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Random side note, are anyone else’s notifications on the TPF mobile app not working? Mine have refused to update since February 13 no matter how many times I refresh it or quit the app. I’m about to be traveling with no computer so this is frustrating!



My phone is so terrible, I can't tell if things are not working or it's just my phone again playing up.

Please feel free to report Vlad in the feedback section:  https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/feedback-dropbox.6/  That kind of feedback is really important. 

99 times out of 100 you will find you are not alone


----------



## gracekelly

We have been having rather cold weather for our part of the world.  The nice part is that the heavy pieces can finally get worn.  Certain designers think that everyone lives in a castle on the Rhine so everything they make is for Nanook of the North.  It has been pretty dry here this winter so far, and that could change very soon, but today was a different kind of precipitation.  We had light showers mixed with hail stones!  I have recorded this for posterity and if you look closely at the chair cushion, you can see little white balls.
	

		
			
		

		
	




The only other important announcement that I have to make is that after shelling out two Dungeness crabs, I have decided that I will overpay in future and let someone else do all the work!


----------



## Moirai

@Pocketbook Pup My condolences for your loss. Wishing you brighter days ahead.


----------



## gracekelly

Moirai said:


> @Pocketbook Pup My condolences for your loss. Wishing you brighter days ahead.


+1


----------



## wantitneedit

+1


----------



## EmileH

Thank you all. I’m starting to get back to normal and that’s good. 

My three month no shopping period has been extended to six months. So far it hasn’t been difficult at all. I’m still having fun exploring the possibilities of what I have. I’m going to allow myself to briefly break free of ban island for a samourais shawl when it arrives. I do not think they will last long.  It seems like many of us are taking a shopping breather these days. 

The coats and boots that I bought for this winter really helped me to dress better. Everything is in rotation and is being used. I’ll probably add more coats over time if I stay in New England. The otk boots are my favorites. The ankle boots are worn a bit less often. 

Happy Wednesday.


----------



## cafecreme15

Morning all! Big travel day today - heading to the UK for Part I of my 2018 travel adventures. I’m pretty impressed with myself that I managed to stay well under the baggage weight limit, which leaves me plenty of room to work with for the way back [emoji6]. I am, however, unprepared for the weather that awaits me! I left my very warm weatherproof boots and winter jacket behind since one almost never needs those things there...and lo and behold the UK has been pounded by a rare snowstorm *face palm*.

In addition to errant snow storms, my other pet peeve of the moment is people who talk on speakerphone or watch things on their computer with no headphones while waiting at the gate.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Morning all! Big travel day today - heading to the UK for Part I of my 2018 travel adventures. I’m pretty impressed with myself that I managed to stay well under the baggage weight limit, which leaves me plenty of room to work with for the way back [emoji6]. I am, however, unprepared for the weather that awaits me! I left my very warm weatherproof boots and winter jacket behind since one almost never needs those things there...and lo and behold the UK has been pounded by a rare snowstorm *face palm*.
> 
> In addition to errant snow storms, my other pet peeve of the moment is people who talk on speakerphone or watch things on their computer with no headphones while waiting at the gate.



Safe and happy travels. Hopefully the snow will melt quickly? That’s what happened to me in Paris. 

People are so rude with their devices. It’s really hard to believe. 

Have fun!


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> Morning all! Big travel day today - heading to the UK for Part I of my 2018 travel adventures. I’m pretty impressed with myself that I managed to stay well under the baggage weight limit, which leaves me plenty of room to work with for the way back [emoji6]. I am, however, unprepared for the weather that awaits me! I left my very warm weatherproof boots and winter jacket behind since one almost never needs those things there...and lo and behold the UK has been pounded by a rare snowstorm *face palm*.
> 
> In addition to errant snow storms, my other pet peeve of the moment is people who talk on speakerphone or watch things on their computer with no headphones while waiting at the gate.



Have a fabulous trip!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Safe and happy travels. Hopefully the snow will melt quickly? That’s what happened to me in Paris.
> 
> People are so rude with their devices. It’s really hard to believe.
> 
> Have fun!





Pirula said:


> Have a fabulous trip!



Thank you!! Hoping the snow melts quickly, though they are supposed to get more tomorrow and Friday [emoji85]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Safe and fun travels, @cafecreme!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Morning all! Big travel day today - heading to the UK for Part I of my 2018 travel adventures. I’m pretty impressed with myself that I managed to stay well under the baggage weight limit, which leaves me plenty of room to work with for the way back [emoji6]. I am, however, unprepared for the weather that awaits me! I left my very warm weatherproof boots and winter jacket behind since one almost never needs those things there...and lo and behold the UK has been pounded by a rare snowstorm *face palm*.
> 
> In addition to errant snow storms, my other pet peeve of the moment is people who talk on speakerphone or watch things on their computer with no headphones while waiting at the gate.



Have a marvelous time!


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you!! Hoping the snow melts quickly, though they are supposed to get more tomorrow and Friday [emoji85]



Oh my goodness! Really?! That’s nuts. Well you can always buy snow boots.


----------



## Genie27

Safe travels, @cafecreme15 

I'm so sorry for your recent loss, PbP! 

The shopping pause is a good idea. I've been on a similar ban, of sorts, although I did pick up a few items that I consider basics. A cardigan, a couple of dresses and a couple of skirts. Now to be good until my summer vacation splurge.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Safe travels, @cafecreme15
> 
> I'm so sorry for your recent loss, PbP!
> 
> The shopping pause is a good idea. I've been on a similar ban, of sorts, although I did pick up a few items that I consider basics. A cardigan, a couple of dresses and a couple of skirts. Now to be good until my summer vacation splurge.



Thank you.

Please post your photos for all to enjoy through our shopping bans. [emoji3]


----------



## pigleto972001

Safe trip Cafe creme ! Me super jealous. 

Good to hear from you pocketbook. I need a spending ban too 

Yes show us your pics genie 

A few pages later ... have to compliment you and the red dress BBC ! [emoji7]


----------



## Genie27

Here are the cardi and the two dresses. No pics of the skirts yet. 

I really need to do a purge of my old un-used clothes so I can only see my fun new items.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Here are the cardi and the two dresses. No pics of the skirts yet.
> 
> I really need to do a purge of my old un-used clothes so I can only see my fun new items.



Love love love [emoji177] 

They are perfect for you. Very flattering and versatile. That’s how I started to feel... once I had things I loved I purged of some not so great stuff. It made it easier to see and use my best pieces.

I touched on this before but I also repurposed some stuff. Here are some examples. 
1. I had several Bompard cardigans that I had been wearing for work or dressy casual. I have nicer stuff for those purposes now. So I repurposed them as nice loungewear.  Instead of sitting around the house in a sloppy athleta sweatshirt   Now I can wear a nice cashmere cardigan. 
2. Similarly I had several pairs of London sole ballet flats- the brand worn by the Middletons under the name French sole in the UK. They are a bit flimsy to wear outside for my taste now. I have nicer shoes. But the ballet flats are perfect comfortable at home slippers. 
3. Finally I shortened the skirts that went with some of my old work outfits and added my otk boots to transition them into great dressy casual outfits. 

So as I stepped up my game I let some of my old clothes trickle down a bit if that makes sense.


----------



## scarf1

cafecreme15 said:


> Morning all! Big travel day today - heading to the UK for Part I of my 2018 travel adventures. I’m pretty impressed with myself that I managed to stay well under the baggage weight limit, which leaves me plenty of room to work with for the way back [emoji6]. I am, however, unprepared for the weather that awaits me! I left my very warm weatherproof boots and winter jacket behind since one almost never needs those things there...and lo and behold the UK has been pounded by a rare snowstorm *face palm*.
> 
> In addition to errant snow storms, my other pet peeve of the moment is people who talk on speakerphone or watch things on their computer with no headphones while waiting at the gate.


Safe travels! Have a great time! Looking forward to travel updates.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Here are the cardi and the two dresses. No pics of the skirts yet.
> 
> I really need to do a purge of my old un-used clothes so I can only see my fun new items.


Love both these outfits! Totally suit you!


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love love love [emoji177]
> 
> They are perfect for you. Very flattering and versatile. That’s how I started to feel... once I had things I loved I purged of some not so great stuff. It made it easier to see and use my best pieces.
> 
> I touched on this before but I also repurposed some stuff. Here are some examples.
> 1. I had several Bompard cardigans that I had been wearing for work or dressy casual. I have nicer stuff for those purposes now. So I repurposed them as nice loungewear.  Instead of sitting around the house in a sloppy athleta sweatshirt   Now I can wear a nice cashmere cardigan.
> 2. Similarly I had several pairs of London sole ballet flats- the brand worn by the Middletons under the name French sole in the UK. They are a bit flimsy to wear outside for my taste now. I have nicer shoes. But the ballet flats are perfect comfortable at home slippers.
> 3. Finally I shortened the skirts that went with some of my old work outfits and added my otk boots to transition them into great dressy casual outfits.
> 
> So as I stepped up my game I let some of my old clothes trickle down a bit if that makes sense.


Great ideas!


----------



## cafecreme15

Thank you all! I ponied up the $19 for WiFi on the plane...got bored after an hour LOL. I’m going to try and limit my larger purchases to planned ones only - Max Mara coat and Ateliers de la Maille stop in Paris.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Morning all! Big travel day today - heading to the UK for Part I of my 2018 travel adventures. I’m pretty impressed with myself that I managed to stay well under the baggage weight limit, which leaves me plenty of room to work with for the way back [emoji6]. I am, however, unprepared for the weather that awaits me! I left my very warm weatherproof boots and winter jacket behind since one almost never needs those things there...and lo and behold the UK has been pounded by a rare snowstorm *face palm*.
> 
> In addition to errant snow storms, my other pet peeve of the moment is people who talk on speakerphone or watch things on their computer with no headphones while waiting at the gate.


Have a great time! Looking forward to hearing of your trip!


Genie27 said:


> Here are the cardi and the two dresses. No pics of the skirts yet.
> 
> I really need to do a purge of my old un-used clothes so I can only see my fun new items.


Both outfits look fab on you and great use of the long necklace! I especially love the second outfit.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you all! I ponied up the $19 for WiFi on the plane...got bored after an hour LOL. I’m going to try and limit my larger purchases to planned ones only - Max Mara coat and Ateliers de la Maille stop in Paris.


Please keep us posted on your MaxMara search. I'm still looking for a camel colored coat.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love love love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are perfect for you. Very flattering and versatile. That’s how I started to feel... once I had things I loved I purged of some not so great stuff. It made it easier to see and use my best pieces.
> 
> I touched on this before but I also repurposed some stuff. Here are some examples.
> 1. I had several Bompard cardigans that I had been wearing for work or dressy casual. I have nicer stuff for those purposes now. So I repurposed them as nice loungewear.  Instead of sitting around the house in a sloppy athleta sweatshirt   Now I can wear a nice cashmere cardigan.
> 2. Similarly I had several pairs of London sole ballet flats- the brand worn by the Middletons under the name French sole in the UK. They are a bit flimsy to wear outside for my taste now. I have nicer shoes. But the ballet flats are perfect comfortable at home slippers.
> 3. Finally I shortened the skirts that went with some of my old work outfits and added my otk boots to transition them into great dressy casual outfits.
> 
> So as I stepped up my game I let some of my old clothes trickle down a bit if that makes sense.


Great points! I will keep them in mind as _I purge_.

Really important for me is to stop now - I have enough of everything, except for bags. And maybe a jacket or two. I really loved the Blue C jacket but $8k is way out of my league, and even if I decided to splurge on it (in lieu of a B), I already have a cheap blue sparkly BR tweed that has a couple of years wear on it that I would be duplicating. I know C is nothing like BR for fit/quality etc, but it's still a duplicate in my wardrobe.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Please keep us posted on your MaxMara search. I'm still looking for a camel colored coat.


I absolutely will! I hope I can find an MM one but if not I am open to other brands if it checks all the boxes.


Genie27 said:


> Great points! I will keep them in mind as _I purge_.
> 
> Really important for me is to stop now - I have enough of everything, except for bags. And maybe a jacket or two. I really loved the Blue C jacket but $8k is way out of my league, and even if I decided to splurge on it (in lieu of a B), I already have a cheap blue sparkly BR tweed that has a couple of years wear on it that I would be duplicating. I know C is nothing like BR for fit/quality etc, but it's still a duplicate in my wardrobe.



This is a great way to think of it Genie! A duplicate is a duplicate. And I know exactly what blazer you’re talking about - I ordered the same one but had to return it because of fit. I don’t really do well with most Banana blazers. The cut is too boxy for me.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Here are the cardi and the two dresses. No pics of the skirts yet.
> 
> I really need to do a purge of my old un-used clothes so I can only see my fun new items.


Love the cardie!!  I have it in red and navy and in navy with white.  I would love  a white one like yours. It is one of my stand by pieces for day wear because on nice days here, I can get by with a striped tee and the cardie.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Morning all! Big travel day today - heading to the UK for Part I of my 2018 travel adventures. I’m pretty impressed with myself that I managed to stay well under the baggage weight limit, which leaves me plenty of room to work with for the way back [emoji6]. I am, however, unprepared for the weather that awaits me! I left my very warm weatherproof boots and winter jacket behind since one almost never needs those things there...and lo and behold the UK has been pounded by a rare snowstorm *face palm*.
> 
> In addition to errant snow storms, my other pet peeve of the moment is people who talk on speakerphone or watch things on their computer with no headphones while waiting at the gate.


Have a wonderful and safe trip filled with great adventures!


----------



## pigleto972001

The pieces are great on you G  !!! Need a cardie like that!


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you all! I ponied up the $19 for WiFi on the plane...got bored after an hour LOL. I’m going to try and limit my larger purchases to planned ones only - Max Mara coat and Ateliers de la Maille stop in Paris.



Oh! Please report back about the sweater shop. Take photos [emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Great points! I will keep them in mind as _I purge_.
> 
> Really important for me is to stop now - I have enough of everything, except for bags. And maybe a jacket or two. I really loved the Blue C jacket but $8k is way out of my league, and even if I decided to splurge on it (in lieu of a B), I already have a cheap blue sparkly BR tweed that has a couple of years wear on it that I would be duplicating. I know C is nothing like BR for fit/quality etc, but it's still a duplicate in my wardrobe.



I think a bag is a much better purchase than a jacket for 8000.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think a bag is a much better purchase than a jacket for 8000.


Yep! It will last longer too! I'm definitely a buy now, wear forever type.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Morning all! Big travel day today - heading to the UK for Part I of my 2018 travel adventures. I’m pretty impressed with myself that I managed to stay well under the baggage weight limit, which leaves me plenty of room to work with for the way back [emoji6]. I am, however, unprepared for the weather that awaits me! I left my very warm weatherproof boots and winter jacket behind since one almost never needs those things there...and lo and behold the UK has been pounded by a rare snowstorm *face palm*.
> 
> In addition to errant snow storms, my other pet peeve of the moment is people who talk on speakerphone or watch things on their computer with no headphones while waiting at the gate.



Bon Voyage (it's lie the Arctic outside and I'm in the South)


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Here are the cardi and the two dresses. No pics of the skirts yet.
> 
> I really need to do a purge of my old un-used clothes so I can only see my fun new items.



Smart, easy and you look great in both outfits.


----------



## papertiger

Haven't planned what I'm wearing tomorrow. 2' snow outside so safe to say I know I'll be wearing boots on my feet.

So many compliments on my beaver hat today (this wasn't today but it's the same hat). So strange I've worn it dozens of times without much fuss. Suddenly in a snow storm everyone loved it (perhaps they all wanted one?). Someone in a dept store said I looked like a magical tree fairy, I said that was just the look I was going for (er not really - I was going for stay warm/be seen).


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Bon Voyage (it's lie the Arctic outside and I'm in the South)



It was swirling snow when I walked out of Heathrow and COLD!


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> Haven't planned what I'm wearing tomorrow. 2' snow outside so safe to say I know I'll be wearing boots on my feet.
> 
> So compliments on my beaver hat today (this wasn't today but it's the same hat). So strange I've worn it dozens of times without much fuss. Suddenly in a snow storm everyone loved it (perhaps they all wanted one?). Someone in a dept store said I looked like a magical tree fairy, I said that was just the look I was going for (er not really - I was going for stay warm/be seen).
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983607



They were all jealous.



cafecreme15 said:


> It was swirling snow when I walked out of Heathrow and COLD!



Stay warm! Drink tea.


----------



## chaneljewel

Genie27 said:


> Here are the cardi and the two dresses. No pics of the skirts yet.
> 
> I really need to do a purge of my old un-used clothes so I can only see my fun new items.


Genie, I’ve developed a rule for new clothing items...one in and one out.  If I buy three then three out.  It works as it makes me go through the closets and drawers.  I’ve never wished that I’d kept something when I do this.  It keeps me grounded in knowing I don’t have so much stuff.  That overwhelms me.  Lol.


----------



## chaneljewel

Have a fun vacation, cafecreme!


----------



## TankerToad

Dress up Thursday 
My evening started on Wednesday but has extended into the Thursday early hours 
Hope that counts


----------



## Meta

cafecreme15 said:


> It was swirling snow when I walked out of Heathrow and COLD!


Yes, it's frigid temps here. Pop into Uniqlo and buy one of their packable down jackets/coats and the Ultra Warm Heattech to stay warm. (It also won't take up much space.) Most stores have Spring items out for sale instead. Joys of the fashion calendar/retail.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> It was swirling snow when I walked out of Heathrow and COLD!



Hope you are OK and warm enough?


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They were all jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay warm! Drink tea.



She was pretty much fairy-like in her own way, Gen Z with ribbons plaited in her hair and chiffon scarves everywhere ( -5 chill factor) so I'm sure she meant it as a huge compliment.

Drinking tea!


----------



## papertiger

TankerToad said:


> Dress up Thursday
> My evening started on Wednesday but has extended into the Thursday early hours
> Hope that counts
> View attachment 3984025



Totally counts - very cool look


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> Yes, it's frigid temps here. Pop into Uniqlo and buy one of their packable down jackets/coats and the Ultra Warm Heattech to stay warm. (It also won't take up much space.) Most stores have Spring items out for sale instead. Joys of the fashion calendar/retail.



So funny to see all these turquoise and coral Summer tees everywhere. Mannequins in M&S window with only beachwear and underwear on all look like they're going to suffer from hypothermia


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Morning all! Big travel day today - heading to the UK for Part I of my 2018 travel adventures. I’m pretty impressed with myself that I managed to stay well under the baggage weight limit, which leaves me plenty of room to work with for the way back [emoji6]. I am, however, unprepared for the weather that awaits me! I left my very warm weatherproof boots and winter jacket behind since one almost never needs those things there...and lo and behold the UK has been pounded by a rare snowstorm *face palm*.
> 
> In addition to errant snow storms, my other pet peeve of the moment is people who talk on speakerphone or watch things on their computer with no headphones while waiting at the gate.


Oh, I look forward to "traveling" with you! Keep us updated, if you are able.


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> Yes, it's frigid temps here. Pop into Uniqlo and buy one of their packable down jackets/coats and the Ultra Warm Heattech to stay warm. (It also won't take up much space.) Most stores have Spring items out for sale instead. Joys of the fashion calendar/retail.





papertiger said:


> Hope you are OK and warm enough?



The uniqlo is a great idea, thank you! It can never hurt to have an easily packable winter coat in my wardrobe. 

Whether I am dressed warm enough remains to be seen! I’m in the lobby of my hotel having a coffee and pastry while I wait to meet my sister. I’m wearing my new long black wool Ralf Lauren coat - it was either that or my little quilted Barbour. I slept in a bit today because of jet lag, but I have to say flying during the day time as opposed to the red eye is the way to go! I was up until about 3 or so but used the time to unpack and get settled, then woke up refreshed today!


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> The uniqlo is a great idea, thank you! It can never hurt to have an easily packable winter coat in my wardrobe.
> 
> Whether I am dressed warm enough remains to be seen! I’m in the lobby of my hotel having a coffee and pastry while I wait to meet my sister. I’m wearing my new long black wool Ralf Lauren coat - it was either that or my little quilted Barbour. I slept in a bit today because of jet lag, but I have to say flying during the day time as opposed to the red eye is the way to go! I was up until about 3 or so but used the time to unpack and get settled, then woke up refreshed today!



I love the day time flights. They are so much easier. And you don’t have to worry if your room is ready when you get there.

Have a great day


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

PT, such a cool hat! And again, you are so brave. I wouldn’t have the courage to wear that. Mainstream is boring but safe


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> Haven't planned what I'm wearing tomorrow. 2' snow outside so safe to say I know I'll be wearing boots on my feet.
> 
> So many compliments on my beaver hat today (this wasn't today but it's the same hat). So strange I've worn it dozens of times without much fuss. Suddenly in a snow storm everyone loved it (perhaps they all wanted one?). Someone in a dept store said I looked like a magical tree fairy, I said that was just the look I was going for (er not really - I was going for stay warm/be seen).
> 
> Oh I LOVE the hat!!!
> 
> View attachment 3983607





TankerToad said:


> Dress up Thursday
> My evening started on Wednesday but has extended into the Thursday early hours
> Hope that counts
> View attachment 3984025



You look beautiful and elegant, TT - as always [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]

We are going to Peter Luger (IDK if that's famous-famous or just NY-famous) tonight with DHs cousins so I will get dressed. Tomorrow is my mother's birthday and Saturday we have houseguests (Jack's friend and his mom) so lots of getting dressed coming up.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> You look beautiful and elegant, TT - as always [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> We are going to Peter Luger (IDK if that's famous-famous or just NY-famous) tonight with DHs cousins so I will get dressed. Tomorrow is my mother's birthday and Saturday we have houseguests (Jack's friend and his mom) *so lots of getting dressed coming up*.



Yay!!!


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> You look beautiful and elegant, TT - as always [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> We are going to Peter Luger (IDK if that's famous-famous or just NY-famous) tonight with DHs cousins so I will get dressed. Tomorrow is my mother's birthday and Saturday we have houseguests (Jack's friend and his mom) so lots of getting dressed coming up.



Looking forward to your fashion  choices/ pictures [emoji173]️
 You have a busy weekend ahead !


----------



## Genie27

Outfit today on the left and gala dinner outfit on the right (from last Saturday) - I figure it counts for something as I don’t have much opportunity to dress up. Although, based on bfs reaction to this pic, I will probably wear it for my birthday dinner.


----------



## Genie27

Genie27 said:


> Outfit today on the left and gala dinner outfit on the right (from last Saturday) - I figure it counts for something as I don’t have much opportunity to dress up. Although, based on bfs reaction to this pic, I will probably wear it for my birthday dinner.
> View attachment 3984291


The gala outfit is a bit glitzier than my usual look, but it was freezing cold and VEGAS!! Where else can I pile on so much sparkle and shine?


----------



## 911snowball

Genie, how do you find the rockstuds comfortwise?  I have been tempted to try a pair but I wonder how they would feel after an hour or so of being on my feet.  They look great on you with that dress.


----------



## pigleto972001

Genie you look fantastic. Love your smile 

Are those the kitten heel rockstuds? They are comfortable ! Wore them to my wedding


----------



## Genie27

911snowball said:


> Genie, how do you find the rockstuds comfortwise?  I have been tempted to try a pair but I wonder how they would feel after an hour or so of being on my feet.  They look great on you with that dress.


They are surprisingly comfortable for cocktail party standing/walking, after the first few wears. Mine are patent and I went a 1/2 size larger as the next size down was too small in the heel. The kitten heel and the cage makes them quite secure, and once I put rubber soles on, they will be great for slick floors. I had some trouble walking on tile/marble with the leather sole. I also put a small insole under the ball of my foot for extra comfort.


----------



## Genie27

When I bought them, I thought they were an impulse splurge that would never get used. I have actually taken them on conference trips and worn them for dress-up dinners so I'm quite happy with the purchase. And once I get the rubber soles on, I can wear them more freely around the city for nice dinners etc.

@pigleto972001 yes they are! How very awesome they were your wedding shoes! Do you have any pics to share? Of the shoes or the outfit?


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you genie ! Let me see. 

There aren’t great photos where I can easily crop my head out lol. But I have a closeup of the shoes 




And my dress is this one from Vera wang. That is not me in the pic haha ...

I got the sample size and so it was a good discount !


----------



## 911snowball

What a beautiful dress (and shoes) Pigleto!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you snowball ! I thought maybe it was silly to wear them ... but honestly they are so comfortable and I already owned them. I tried on some gorgeous Manolos that hurt so much just to stand in them for a few minutes. 
I figured being comfortable and shopping my closet could work [emoji38]


----------



## 911snowball

Ok, Genie and you have convinced me to give them a try!  They really do look sharp.


----------



## Genie27

Pigleto - Oh that dress is so you!!!! I love it for your frame. It's lovely and elegant. Perfect choice of the shoes too! Yours look like they fit your foot better. Mine a re a bit loose.


----------



## Genie27

I also wore them for a different dinner last week with my black silk Milly dress. Also an impulse buy that gets a fair bit of use. It has pockets!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> Yay!!!



Sorry my response to your hat photo somehow got lost in the quote. I looooove the hat!!!


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Outfit today on the left and gala dinner outfit on the right (from last Saturday) - I figure it counts for something as I don’t have much opportunity to dress up. *Although, based on bfs reaction to this pic,* *I will probably wear it for my birthday dinner. *
> View attachment 3984291



Ha ha, we have a winning outfit!


----------



## papertiger

pigleto972001 said:


> Thank you genie ! Let me see.
> 
> There aren’t great photos where I can easily crop my head out lol. But I have a closeup of the shoes
> 
> View attachment 3984483
> 
> 
> And my dress is this one from Vera wang. That is not me in the pic haha ...
> 
> I got the sample size and so it was a good discount !
> View attachment 3984481



Your shoes pic is beautiful, so sweet.  That's such a beautiful dress too, no wonder you fell in love with it.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I also wore them for a different dinner last week with my black silk Milly dress. Also an impulse buy that gets a fair bit of use. It has pockets!!



 

I love my Milly dress. Are they still going?


----------



## papertiger

I'm going to have delay dress-up Thursday to Saturday because:

1. My workplace closed and so I was forced to work from home. A last min switch that put me in a panic all morning.

2. I had to record the presentation for today (you only see the PPT and screen-media). Happily, it was on e-media so it was even more fitting than live.  It also meant I spent longer recording/uploading it and writing supporting notes than going to and fro (for 4 hours) and delivering live. In addition, I had a very important, finicky doc to scrutinise with deadline today.

3. There was/is 2" foot of snow that has been replenishing itself throughout the day and it's -2 (-4 windchill).

4. I can deal with this weather in Scotland but I just can't 'down South'. Nor can the infrastructure it seems.

Therefore I've been avoiding dressing-up kitted out in a Chanel ski sweater, sheepskin boots and leggings all day, hibernating in front of the fire and trying to keep the cats from jumping on my keyboard and meowing into the mic. I did wear an H scarf though.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> I'm going to have delay dress-up Thursday to Saturday because:
> 
> 1. My workplace closed and so I was forced to work from home. A last min switch that put me in a panic all morning.
> 
> 2. I had to record the presentation for today (you only see the PPT and screen-media). Happily, it was on e-media so it was even more fitting than live.  It also meant I spent longer recording/uploading it and writing supporting notes than going to and fro (for 4 hours) and delivering live. In addition, I had a very important, finicky doc to scrutinise with deadline today.
> 
> 3. There was/is 2" foot of snow that has been replenishing itself throughout the day and it's -2 (-4 windchill).
> 
> 4. I can deal with this weather in Scotland but I just can't 'down South'. Nor can the infrastructure it seems.
> 
> Therefore I've been avoiding dressing-up kitted out in a Chanel ski sweater, sheepskin boots and leggings all day, hibernating in front of the fire and trying to keep the cats from jumping on my keyboard and meowing into the mic. I did wear an H scarf though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984590


Based on my at-home wear, I think this totally counts as DressUp Thursday.

We are going to convince @Cordeliere to add an H scarf to her daily outfits and call it a DressUp Day!


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> I'm going to have delay dress-up Thursday to Saturday because:
> 
> 1. My workplace closed and so I was forced to work from home. A last min switch that put me in a panic all morning.
> 
> 2. I had to record the presentation for today (you only see the PPT and screen-media). Happily, it was on e-media so it was even more fitting than live.  It also meant I spent longer recording/uploading it and writing supporting notes than going to and fro (for 4 hours) and delivering live. In addition, I had a very important, finicky doc to scrutinise with deadline today.
> 
> 3. There was/is 2" foot of snow that has been replenishing itself throughout the day and it's -2 (-4 windchill).
> 
> 4. I can deal with this weather in Scotland but I just can't 'down South'. Nor can the infrastructure it seems.
> 
> Therefore I've been avoiding dressing-up kitted out in a Chanel ski sweater, sheepskin boots and leggings all day, hibernating in front of the fire and trying to keep the cats from jumping on my keyboard and meowing into the mic. I did wear an H scarf though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984590



@papertiger you make getting snowed in look good!!!


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> @papertiger you make getting snowed in look good!!!





Genie27 said:


> Based on my at-home wear, I think this totally counts as DressUp Thursday.
> 
> We are going to convince @Cordeliere to add an H scarf to her daily outfits and call it a DressUp Day!



You are both much too kind!


----------



## gracekelly

Dress up Thursday consists of Hermes CS shawl over the workout gear on the way to the gym


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> I'm going to have delay dress-up Thursday to Saturday because:
> 
> 1. My workplace closed and so I was forced to work from home. A last min switch that put me in a panic all morning.
> 
> 2. I had to record the presentation for today (you only see the PPT and screen-media). Happily, it was on e-media so it was even more fitting than live.  It also meant I spent longer recording/uploading it and writing supporting notes than going to and fro (for 4 hours) and delivering live. In addition, I had a very important, finicky doc to scrutinise with deadline today.
> 
> 3. There was/is 2" foot of snow that has been replenishing itself throughout the day and it's -2 (-4 windchill).
> 
> 4. I can deal with this weather in Scotland but I just can't 'down South'. Nor can the infrastructure it seems.
> 
> Therefore I've been avoiding dressing-up kitted out in a Chanel ski sweater, sheepskin boots and leggings all day, hibernating in front of the fire and trying to keep the cats from jumping on my keyboard and meowing into the mic. I did wear an H scarf though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984590


The perfect snow day look!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Based on my at-home wear, I think this totally counts as DressUp Thursday.
> 
> We are going to convince @Cordeliere to add an H scarf to her daily outfits and call it a DressUp Day!


+1!


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3984690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress up Thursday consists of Hermes CS shawl over the workout gear on the way to the gym


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> The perfect snow day look!



Thank you so much, you all very sweet to me


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Thank you genie ! Let me see.
> 
> There aren’t great photos where I can easily crop my head out lol. But I have a closeup of the shoes
> 
> View attachment 3984483
> 
> 
> And my dress is this one from Vera wang. That is not me in the pic haha ...
> 
> I got the sample size and so it was a good discount !
> View attachment 3984481



Totally gorgeous!


----------



## nicole0612

I have 2 pairs of caged rock studs but never wear them because the straps are annoying to buckle up. Am I the only one who feels this way? Any advice to get over it and start wearing them?


----------



## nicole0612

Thursday Awful Selfie day.
100% Chanel.
Spilled strawberries on my skirt, bummer.


----------



## Cookiefiend

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3984803
> 
> View attachment 3984804
> 
> Thursday Awful Selfie day.
> 100% Chanel.
> Spilled strawberries on my skirt, bummer.



Liking because you look amazing and because I think those strawberries are invisible!


----------



## EmileH

Pigleto your dress is gorgeous. Love the shoes with it.

Nicole your outfit is beautiful strawberries or not.


----------



## nicole0612

Cookiefiend said:


> Liking because you look amazing and because I think those strawberries are invisible!


Thank you 
Delicious strawberries so maybe it was worth it!


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> I have 2 pairs of caged rock studs but never wear them because the straps are annoying to buckle up. Am I the only one who feels this way? Any advice to get over it and start wearing them?


I leave the bottom most straps buckled up. So I only have to do up 2 buckles per shoe.


----------



## Genie27

And super cute!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Can’t tell the strawberries. Loving the pin on the skirt ! Pretty !

Thanks you guys  it was a fun day !!!


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3984803
> 
> View attachment 3984804
> 
> Thursday Awful Selfie day.
> 100% Chanel.
> Spilled strawberries on my skirt, bummer.



I'm sorry for the strawberry incident but you look beautiful for what I can see, I like the different textures of the black 'suit'.

Chanel ad H seem to do pretty well out of us I must say. Perhaps they should offer us a group discount?


----------



## papertiger

Dreaming about this coat = AW18, Atelier Max Mara.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I leave the bottom most straps buckled up. So I only have to do up 2 buckles per shoe.


This is a good tip!


papertiger said:


> I'm sorry for the strawberry incident but you look beautiful for what I can see, I like the different textures of the black 'suit'.
> 
> Chanel ad H seem to do pretty well out of us I must say. Perhaps they should offer us a group discount?


Thank you, and I agree...let's get to work on the group discount


----------



## pigleto972001

Definitely !! I’ve been knitting a scarf. When I get the urge to buy more chanel, I knit more. It’s getting long [emoji39]


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I have 2 pairs of caged rock studs but never wear them because the straps are annoying to buckle up. Am I the only one who feels this way? Any advice to get over it and start wearing them?



I'd like to help but I can't do V Rock Studs, I do have plenty of other annoying shoes that need 10 mins to put on. I find the best thing to do is be realistic about when time allows for such shoes/boots. Leave them out with the outfit to wear overnight or just ready and tell yourself you are getting dressed like a queen. 

Royalty in the past had tens of people to dress them for every occasion. I'm sure thin straps and tiny buckles, bows and lacing are a hangover from that time which is why these things look more dressy and formal and drive us crazy since they demand assistance. Velcro strips, zips and slip-ons are additions to products invented for people with no help.


----------



## papertiger

pigleto972001 said:


> Definitely !! I’ve been knitting a scarf. When I get the urge to buy more chanel, I knit more. It’s getting long [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984843


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the day time flights. They are so much easier. And you don’t have to worry if your room is ready when you get there.
> 
> Have a great day


100%! Yet another positive of the day time flight; these need to be expanded to other destinations! As far as I know it’s just to London. I was having a coffee at the bar off the hotel’s lobby this morning, and it was packed with very tired looking people checking in after their red eye flights. Meanwhile I was sitting there refreshed and ready for my day!



papertiger said:


> I'm going to have delay dress-up Thursday to Saturday because:
> 
> 1. My workplace closed and so I was forced to work from home. A last min switch that put me in a panic all morning.
> 
> 2. I had to record the presentation for today (you only see the PPT and screen-media). Happily, it was on e-media so it was even more fitting than live.  It also meant I spent longer recording/uploading it and writing supporting notes than going to and fro (for 4 hours) and delivering live. In addition, I had a very important, finicky doc to scrutinise with deadline today.
> 
> 3. There was/is 2" foot of snow that has been replenishing itself throughout the day and it's -2 (-4 windchill).
> 
> 4. I can deal with this weather in Scotland but I just can't 'down South'. Nor can the infrastructure it seems.
> 
> Therefore I've been avoiding dressing-up kitted out in a Chanel ski sweater, sheepskin boots and leggings all day, hibernating in front of the fire and trying to keep the cats from jumping on my keyboard and meowing into the mic. I did wear an H scarf though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984590



I could not believe the snow/wind/cold today - one would think this was upstate NY! You’re right that the infrastructure totally couldn’t handle it; sidewalks were slippery and slushy and everything was running with delays. Tomorrow’s not looking much better unfortunately, but I never let things like this stop me from enjoying my day!

I did, however, get to take this photo of St. Paul’s Cathedral that I wanted to share with the group!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Definitely !! I’ve been knitting a scarf. When I get the urge to buy more chanel, I knit more. It’s getting long [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984843


Well done!


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> I'd like to help but I can't do V Rock Studs, I do have plenty of other annoying shoes that need 10 mins to put on. I find the best thing to do is be realistic about when time allows for such shoes/boots. Leave them out with the outfit to wear overnight or just ready and tell yourself you are getting dressed like a queen.
> 
> Royalty in the past had tens of people to dress them for every occasion. I'm sure thin straps and tiny buckles, bows and lacing are a hangover from that time which is why these things look more dressy and formal and drive us crazy since they demand assistance. Velcro strips, zips and slip-ons are additions to products invented for people with no help.


Such good points here.  Maybe I should add velcro backing to my rockstud straps haha!
I have a pair of black python RS and cream patents RS.  I have only worn each once, and randomly they were both to the local Children's hospital after my son broke his arm last year.  This is because I am in love with sleep and refuse to get up early on work days to style my hair or apparently to buckle my shoes (one, two...  I think I wore them then because both times I was wearing pants (unusual for me), and I feel like RS can be a bit OTT for daily wear when paired with my usual uniform of dresses/skirts.  
So maybe the lesson is to put them out and plan to wear them the for similar things where my outfits will be more casual and I have more time to dress, medical appts, brunch eating, friend hang outs and so on.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> 100%! Yet another positive of the day time flight; these need to be expanded to other destinations! As far as I know it’s just to London. I was having a coffee at the bar off the hotel’s lobby this morning, and it was packed with very tired looking people checking in after their red eye flights. Meanwhile I was sitting there refreshed and ready for my day!
> 
> 
> 
> I could not believe the snow/wind/cold today - one would think this was upstate NY! You’re right that the infrastructure totally couldn’t handle it; sidewalks were slippery and slushy and everything was running with delays. Tomorrow’s not looking much better unfortunately, but I never let things like this stop me from enjoying my day!
> 
> I did, however, get to take this photo of St. Paul’s Cathedral that I wanted to share with the group!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984857


Beautiful photo CC, but I'm sorry to hear about the weather.  Are your shoe and coat choices getting you by so far?


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful photo CC, but I'm sorry to hear about the weather.  Are your shoe and coat choices getting you by so far?



Thank you! My coat was actually pretty warm, but boots were not great. I was wearing my SW 50/50, and the traction is not really sufficient so I spent most of the day shuffling around too scared to lift my feet for fear of wiping out very publicly! But I figured it’s not worth buying another pair since it is supposed to warm up by Saturday.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Such good points here.  Maybe I should add velcro backing to my rockstud straps haha!
> I have a pair of black python RS and cream patents RS.  I have only worn each once, and randomly they were both to the local Children's hospital after my son broke his arm last year.  This is because I am in love with sleep and refuse to get up early on work days to style my hair or apparently to buckle my shoes (one, two...  I think I wore them then because both times I was wearing pants (unusual for me), and I feel like RS can be a bit OTT for daily wear when paired with my usual uniform of dresses/skirts.
> So maybe the lesson is to put them out and plan to wear them the for similar things where my outfits will be more casual and I have more time to dress, medical appts, brunch eating, friend hang outs and so on.



7/8 narrow pants/trous would seem perfect teamed with them? I've seen some fantastic looks with slim cut - non-skinny jeans too. I would check out the dedicated V shoe forum, I looked through the Celeb thread and obviously most celebs don't own a mirror and hire their nice/3rd cousins as stylists, but some look great. Alessandra Ambrosio wears hers with denim shorts and looks amazing. Totally casual. 

This is totally personal taste but I think nearly all pointed toe shoes look better with a slim pant/trous, short lengths (thereby the bottom half proportions are still narrow)  long-line pencil skirt.dress or one of those close to the body flit and flare or elongated-waisted that Christina Ricci wears here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebrities-and-their-rockstuds.909963/page-12  Obviously she's dressed up to the nines but I'm just talking about the silhouette.  I bet you could wear a narrow dress/tunic over trousers/thin leggings too.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> 100%! Yet another positive of the day time flight; these need to be expanded to other destinations! As far as I know it’s just to London. I was having a coffee at the bar off the hotel’s lobby this morning, and it was packed with very tired looking people checking in after their red eye flights. Meanwhile I was sitting there refreshed and ready for my day!
> 
> 
> 
> I could not believe the snow/wind/cold today - one would think this was upstate NY! You’re right that the infrastructure totally couldn’t handle it; sidewalks were slippery and slushy and everything was running with delays. Tomorrow’s not looking much better unfortunately, but I never let things like this stop me from enjoying my day!
> 
> I did, however, get to take this photo of St. Paul’s Cathedral that I wanted to share with the group!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984857



Takes me back. 10 years ago I used to live a stone's throw from there for 4 years.


----------



## scarf1

cafecreme15 said:


> 100%! Yet another positive of the day time flight; these need to be expanded to other destinations! As far as I know it’s just to London. I was having a coffee at the bar off the hotel’s lobby this morning, and it was packed with very tired looking people checking in after their red eye flights. Meanwhile I was sitting there refreshed and ready for my day!
> 
> 
> 
> I could not believe the snow/wind/cold today - one would think this was upstate NY! You’re right that the infrastructure totally couldn’t handle it; sidewalks were slippery and slushy and everything was running with delays. Tomorrow’s not looking much better unfortunately, but I never let things like this stop me from enjoying my day!
> 
> I did, however, get to take this photo of St. Paul’s Cathedral that I wanted to share with the group!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984857


Nice pic! Unfortunately, from SFO it’s all overnight flights...


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Thank you genie ! Let me see.
> 
> There aren’t great photos where I can easily crop my head out lol. But I have a closeup of the shoes
> 
> View attachment 3984483
> 
> 
> And my dress is this one from Vera wang. That is not me in the pic haha ...
> 
> I got the sample size and so it was a good discount !
> View attachment 3984481


So stunning and sophisticated!


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> 100%! Yet another positive of the day time flight; these need to be expanded to other destinations! As far as I know it’s just to London. I was having a coffee at the bar off the hotel’s lobby this morning, and it was packed with very tired looking people checking in after their red eye flights. Meanwhile I was sitting there refreshed and ready for my day!
> 
> 
> 
> I could not believe the snow/wind/cold today - one would think this was upstate NY! You’re right that the infrastructure totally couldn’t handle it; sidewalks were slippery and slushy and everything was running with delays. Tomorrow’s not looking much better unfortunately, but I never let things like this stop me from enjoying my day!
> 
> I did, however, get to take this photo of St. Paul’s Cathedral that I wanted to share with the group!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984857


DH and I went to Evensong there many years ago.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks grace !

Thanks for the St. Paul photo cafecreme! It’s my favorite place in London !! Stay warm [emoji2]


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Haven't planned what I'm wearing tomorrow. 2' snow outside so safe to say I know I'll be wearing boots on my feet.
> 
> So many compliments on my beaver hat today (this wasn't today but it's the same hat). So strange I've worn it dozens of times without much fuss. Suddenly in a snow storm everyone loved it (perhaps they all wanted one?). Someone in a dept store said I looked like a magical tree fairy, I said that was just the look I was going for (er not really - I was going for stay warm/be seen).
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983607


What a great fun hat! I love your response, haha!


TankerToad said:


> Dress up Thursday
> My evening started on Wednesday but has extended into the Thursday early hours
> Hope that counts
> View attachment 3984025


Lovely jacket and beautifully paired with your B. The jacket looks embroidered. 


pigleto972001 said:


> Thank you genie ! Let me see.
> 
> There aren’t great photos where I can easily crop my head out lol. But I have a closeup of the shoes
> 
> View attachment 3984483
> 
> 
> And my dress is this one from Vera wang. That is not me in the pic haha ...
> 
> I got the sample size and so it was a good discount !
> View attachment 3984481


Such a beautiful gown. I love your photo, beautiful and sweet.


Genie27 said:


> I also wore them for a different dinner last week with my black silk Milly dress. Also an impulse buy that gets a fair bit of use. It has pockets!!


Great outfit and perfect with the rockstuds


papertiger said:


> I'm going to have delay dress-up Thursday to Saturday because:
> 
> 1. My workplace closed and so I was forced to work from home. A last min switch that put me in a panic all morning.
> 
> 2. I had to record the presentation for today (you only see the PPT and screen-media). Happily, it was on e-media so it was even more fitting than live.  It also meant I spent longer recording/uploading it and writing supporting notes than going to and fro (for 4 hours) and delivering live. In addition, I had a very important, finicky doc to scrutinise with deadline today.
> 
> 3. There was/is 2" foot of snow that has been replenishing itself throughout the day and it's -2 (-4 windchill).
> 
> 4. I can deal with this weather in Scotland but I just can't 'down South'. Nor can the infrastructure it seems.
> 
> Therefore I've been avoiding dressing-up kitted out in a Chanel ski sweater, sheepskin boots and leggings all day, hibernating in front of the fire and trying to keep the cats from jumping on my keyboard and meowing into the mic. I did wear an H scarf though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984590


Love this pic. It looks so serene.


gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3984690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress up Thursday consists of Hermes CS shawl over the workout gear on the way to the gym


Agree that a scarf or shawl can make any outfit fabulous.


nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3984803
> 
> View attachment 3984804
> 
> Thursday Awful Selfie day.
> 100% Chanel.
> Spilled strawberries on my skirt, bummer.


Sorry to hear that happened. I hope it came out. You look lovely regardless.


pigleto972001 said:


> Definitely !! I’ve been knitting a scarf. When I get the urge to buy more chanel, I knit more. It’s getting long [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984843


Hahaha!


cafecreme15 said:


> 100%! Yet another positive of the day time flight; these need to be expanded to other destinations! As far as I know it’s just to London. I was having a coffee at the bar off the hotel’s lobby this morning, and it was packed with very tired looking people checking in after their red eye flights. Meanwhile I was sitting there refreshed and ready for my day!
> 
> 
> 
> I could not believe the snow/wind/cold today - one would think this was upstate NY! You’re right that the infrastructure totally couldn’t handle it; sidewalks were slippery and slushy and everything was running with delays. Tomorrow’s not looking much better unfortunately, but I never let things like this stop me from enjoying my day!
> 
> I did, however, get to take this photo of St. Paul’s Cathedral that I wanted to share with the group!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984857


Beautiful pic! Thank you for "taking" us on your adventure!


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> Dreaming about this coat = AW18, Atelier Max Mara.


Ok wow. Wow. Love coats. Love this coat. I don't live in an area where I could wear such a coat. Too bad.
 I hope you get it *papertiger*. It is glorious!


----------



## Cordeliere

I have an update to share.   But first of all, absolutely no expressions of sympathy please.

I had knee trouble all of January.   Honestly, I think it was triggered by standing on a hard floor so long while I painted the cabinet to hold my bags.   A lot of moderate intensity pain.  So I went to an orthopedic surgeon and got a cortisone shot and had some discussion about maybe knee surgery sometime in the future as it turns out that I have no cartilage on the outer half of my right knee.  Bone on bone.  Big surprise to me.

In the category of every solution creates a new problem, the cortisone shot made my knee unstable.  That inflammation was holding my knee together.  I had an episode in which my bones slipped across each other in what I thought was a knee dislocation.  I couldn't put weight on that leg at all for 3 days. 

I wanted surgery right away after that.  The stars aligned.  I got someone's surgery slot for March 2 because they cancelled (rather than having to wait for 2 months).  Insurance came through with pre-auth.  I went for pre op at the hospital on Monday and with the doctor on Tuesday.

There was just one little problem.  The hospital had me down for a full knee replacement rather than a partial.  The doctor's scheduler tried to correct the insurance authorization, and the insurance company totally cancelled the authorization.   I was scheduled for surgery tomorrow and  I was cancelled today.  

Some peer review doctor decided that the guidelines say that you can't have surgery for 3 months after an injection.  It is the injection that triggered my need for immediate surgery. 

So I have decided to do the only sane thing possible.  I am going to have a nervous breakdown.   After experiencing additional minor slippages, I am fearful of tearing a ligament or tendon.  I am fearful of falling and breaking a hip.  So I may just spend the next three months in bed. 

My husband and the doctor's office are both making appeals, which is the rational but probably ineffective thing to do.  Since I am not optimistic, I am just go to focus on protecting my knee until their arbitrary 3 months passes. 

Let me assure you that I am in zero pain.  The cortisone was   100% effective in relieving my pain, but it turned my knee into a rubber band.   So this is primarily an aggravating inconvenience, which I may respond to by making myself totally disabled. 

I don't see that I need any sympathy, but I really would like some suggestions how I can keep myself entertained.  The online purse shopping has been really boring lately.  I am not a tv watcher.  And I can't think of anything I want to read.  I looked at a list of the 100 greatest books of all times, and as you probably know, they are all fiction.  I like non fiction.  I told DH I may plan our next six vacations.  So help me out here.  What can I do to keep from losing my mind while I have an elective nervous breakdown?


----------



## pigleto972001

I offer you sympathy ! I am sorry [emoji52] 

Well they say the Hamilton book is a good non fiction read. Any interest in knitting ? I took it up recently and I love it. It’s very relaxing and it passes the time ! And it’s satisfying to see what you make.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> 7/8 narrow pants/trous would seem perfect teamed with them? I've seen some fantastic looks with slim cut - non-skinny jeans too. I would check out the dedicated V shoe forum, I looked through the Celeb thread and obviously most celebs don't own a mirror and hire their nice/3rd cousins as stylists, but some look great. Alessandra Ambrosio wears hers with denim shorts and looks amazing. Totally casual.
> 
> This is totally personal taste but I think nearly all pointed toe shoes look better with a slim pant/trous, short lengths (thereby the bottom half proportions are still narrow)  long-line pencil skirt.dress or one of those close to the body flit and flare or elongated-waisted that Christina Ricci wears here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebrities-and-their-rockstuds.909963/page-12  Obviously she's dressed up to the nines but I'm just talking about the silhouette.  I bet you could wear a narrow dress/tunic over trousers/thin leggings too.



Yes! Thank you for such good and useful advice. 
I did actually wear them both times with slim-leg pants, and I liked that look. I see what you mean about an overall slim line in the clothing pairing well with this style of shoes, and now I have more options for outfits to try using your suggestions, like slim skirts and dresses.
I appreciate that you mentioned a narrow dress/tunic over trousers. I have been really into this look (theoretically) lately. I would like to get some pieces. I was really inspired by the gucci runway look with the velvet pants and drapey dress/tunic over the top. Yes, the ones with the chains (pastie chains). That look translated to real life is what I am about right now, but I can’t have too much volume on top because I am petite and short so it looks out of balance. One of the things I loved about that look was that there was less volume on top and more volume on the lower body. Of course I would actually wear a top 
When I was a teenager I loved and wore layered dresses (one knee-length skimming dress over another long dress with either a beaded detail or sparkle trim etc, different texture or color from the first). I am still that person and that style still inspires me, but with trousers and a well-made dress or tunic on top I can see how it could translate to my life now 20 years later.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> I have an update to share.   But first of all, absolutely no expressions of sympathy please.
> 
> I had knee trouble all of January.   Honestly, I think it was triggered by standing on a hard floor so long while I painted the cabinet to hold my bags.   A lot of moderate intensity pain.  So I went to an orthopedic surgeon and got a cortisone shot and had some discussion about maybe knee surgery sometime in the future as it turns out that I have no cartilage on the outer half of my right knee.  Bone on bone.  Big surprise to me.
> 
> In the category of every solution creates a new problem, the cortisone shot made my knee unstable.  That inflammation was holding my knee together.  I had an episode in which my bones slipped across each other in what I thought was a knee dislocation.  I couldn't put weight on that leg at all for 3 days.
> 
> I wanted surgery right away after that.  The stars aligned.  I got someone's surgery slot for March 2 because they cancelled (rather than having to wait for 2 months).  Insurance came through with pre-auth.  I went for pre op at the hospital on Monday and with the doctor on Tuesday.
> 
> There was just one little problem.  The hospital had me down for a full knee replacement rather than a partial.  The doctor's scheduler tried to correct the insurance authorization, and the insurance company totally cancelled the authorization.   I was scheduled for surgery tomorrow and  I was cancelled today.
> 
> Some peer review doctor decided that the guidelines say that you can't have surgery for 3 months after an injection.  It is the injection that triggered my need for immediate surgery.
> 
> So I have decided to do the only sane thing possible.  I am going to have a nervous breakdown.   After experiencing additional minor slippages, I am fearful of tearing a ligament or tendon.  I am fearful of falling and breaking a hip.  So I may just spend the next three months in bed.
> 
> My husband and the doctor's office are both making appeals, which is the rational but probably ineffective thing to do.  Since I am not optimistic, I am just go to focus on protecting my knee until their arbitrary 3 months passes.
> 
> Let me assure you that I am in zero pain.  The cortisone was   100% effective in relieving my pain, but it turned my knee into a rubber band.   So this is primarily an aggravating inconvenience, which I may respond to by making myself totally disabled.
> 
> I don't see that I need any sympathy, but I really would like some suggestions how I can keep myself entertained.  The online purse shopping has been really boring lately.  I am not a tv watcher.  And I can't think of anything I want to read.  I looked at a list of the 100 greatest books of all times, and as you probably know, they are all fiction.  I like non fiction.  I told DH I may plan our next six vacations.  So help me out here.  What can I do to keep from losing my mind while I have an elective nervous breakdown?


What a mess! I second the crochet/knitting if you have any spark of interest. You can learn crochet basics from youtube videos.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordie, I feel for you! When I have been limited in mobility in the past (forbidden to walk, in a cast for years in total), it is not only depressing but a desperate feeling. I have two types of suggestions. One is to do all of the things that you have been putting off and are in the back of your mind weighing on you. Even if you cannot get out of bed I’m sure there are some things that need to be done such as updating insurance policies (new purchases to add? better rates available? etc), catching up on correspondence, spending more time in person or on the phone with relatives and friends that it’s hard to make time for. The second category is more fun things, maybe you could work on writing a short story, or you could learn a new language. I do love your idea of planning your next vacation; you could research where you want to go, all of the sites to see, buy tickets, research restaurants and make an itinerary.


----------



## gracekelly

@cordie. I spent a fair portion of my work life dealing with the sometimes arbitrary decisions of insurance companies. Usually a phone call from the surgeon to the physician reviewer gets the most results.  Many times the reviewer is not even Board Certified in the specialty that he/she is passing judgement upon. A letter from the surgeon would help as well.   As you describe things your case demands special attention as you had problems whilst your physician followed the treatment protocol. 

I think if I was stuck resting I would take up my needlepoint again. If you don’t know how to do it, it is pretty easy to pick up and a kit would spoon feed all the necessary materials to you.   Sometimes revisiting books that you enjoyed previously is not a bad idea and brings comfort.


----------



## chaneljewel

Cordeliere said:


> I have an update to share.   But first of all, absolutely no expressions of sympathy please.
> 
> I had knee trouble all of January.   Honestly, I think it was triggered by standing on a hard floor so long while I painted the cabinet to hold my bags.   A lot of moderate intensity pain.  So I went to an orthopedic surgeon and got a cortisone shot and had some discussion about maybe knee surgery sometime in the future as it turns out that I have no cartilage on the outer half of my right knee.  Bone on bone.  Big surprise to me.
> 
> In the category of every solution creates a new problem, the cortisone shot made my knee unstable.  That inflammation was holding my knee together.  I had an episode in which my bones slipped across each other in what I thought was a knee dislocation.  I couldn't put weight on that leg at all for 3 days.
> 
> I wanted surgery right away after that.  The stars aligned.  I got someone's surgery slot for March 2 because they cancelled (rather than having to wait for 2 months).  Insurance came through with pre-auth.  I went for pre op at the hospital on Monday and with the doctor on Tuesday.
> 
> There was just one little problem.  The hospital had me down for a full knee replacement rather than a partial.  The doctor's scheduler tried to correct the insurance authorization, and the insurance company totally cancelled the authorization.   I was scheduled for surgery tomorrow and  I was cancelled today.
> 
> Some peer review doctor decided that the guidelines say that you can't have surgery for 3 months after an injection.  It is the injection that triggered my need for immediate surgery.
> 
> So I have decided to do the only sane thing possible.  I am going to have a nervous breakdown.   After experiencing additional minor slippages, I am fearful of tearing a ligament or tendon.  I am fearful of falling and breaking a hip.  So I may just spend the next three months in bed.
> 
> My husband and the doctor's office are both making appeals, which is the rational but probably ineffective thing to do.  Since I am not optimistic, I am just go to focus on protecting my knee until their arbitrary 3 months passes.
> 
> Let me assure you that I am in zero pain.  The cortisone was   100% effective in relieving my pain, but it turned my knee into a rubber band.   So this is primarily an aggravating inconvenience, which I may respond to by making myself totally disabled.
> 
> I don't see that I need any sympathy, but I really would like some suggestions how I can keep myself entertained.  The online purse shopping has been really boring lately.  I am not a tv watcher.  And I can't think of anything I want to read.  I looked at a list of the 100 greatest books of all times, and as you probably know, they are all fiction.  I like non fiction.  I told DH I may plan our next six vacations.  So help me out here.  What can I do to keep from losing my mind while I have an elective nervous breakdown?


I recommend knitting too.  It’s such a fun, relaxing hobby and will take your mind off things as you need to concentrate on the pattern.  You can purchase gorgeous yarns and fabulous needles to help with the knitting.  And never fear as YouTube is a great teacher for any stitch you want to learn.   I’m sorry about your knee and hope it all works out soon to have the surgery.  Take care.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I have an update to share.   But first of all, absolutely no expressions of sympathy please.
> 
> I had knee trouble all of January.   Honestly, I think it was triggered by standing on a hard floor so long while I painted the cabinet to hold my bags.   A lot of moderate intensity pain.  So I went to an orthopedic surgeon and got a cortisone shot and had some discussion about maybe knee surgery sometime in the future as it turns out that I have no cartilage on the outer half of my right knee.  Bone on bone.  Big surprise to me.
> 
> In the category of every solution creates a new problem, the cortisone shot made my knee unstable.  That inflammation was holding my knee together.  I had an episode in which my bones slipped across each other in what I thought was a knee dislocation.  I couldn't put weight on that leg at all for 3 days.
> 
> I wanted surgery right away after that.  The stars aligned.  I got someone's surgery slot for March 2 because they cancelled (rather than having to wait for 2 months).  Insurance came through with pre-auth.  I went for pre op at the hospital on Monday and with the doctor on Tuesday.
> 
> There was just one little problem.  The hospital had me down for a full knee replacement rather than a partial.  The doctor's scheduler tried to correct the insurance authorization, and the insurance company totally cancelled the authorization.   I was scheduled for surgery tomorrow and  I was cancelled today.
> 
> Some peer review doctor decided that the guidelines say that you can't have surgery for 3 months after an injection.  It is the injection that triggered my need for immediate surgery.
> 
> So I have decided to do the only sane thing possible.  I am going to have a nervous breakdown.   After experiencing additional minor slippages, I am fearful of tearing a ligament or tendon.  I am fearful of falling and breaking a hip.  So I may just spend the next three months in bed.
> 
> My husband and the doctor's office are both making appeals, which is the rational but probably ineffective thing to do.  Since I am not optimistic, I am just go to focus on protecting my knee until their arbitrary 3 months passes.
> 
> Let me assure you that I am in zero pain.  The cortisone was   100% effective in relieving my pain, but it turned my knee into a rubber band.   So this is primarily an aggravating inconvenience, which I may respond to by making myself totally disabled.
> 
> I don't see that I need any sympathy, but I really would like some suggestions how I can keep myself entertained.  The online purse shopping has been really boring lately.  I am not a tv watcher.  And I can't think of anything I want to read.  I looked at a list of the 100 greatest books of all times, and as you probably know, they are all fiction.  I like non fiction.  I told DH I may plan our next six vacations.  So help me out here.  What can I do to keep from losing my mind while I have an elective nervous breakdown?



OMG. I won't dwell on the sympathy for your poor knee but I feel your pain at such exasperating red-tape and mess-ups. It's all about covering their posteriors.

My new books are:
Pankaj Mishri's _Age of Anger: The History of the Present_
Laurence Rees' _The Holocaust: A New History_

I haven't even started them yet but we can 'review' together if you like?

I know you asked for non-fiction (my pref. too) but I can recommend a Hungarian classic Antal Szerb's _Journey by Moonlight _(Trans Len Rix). That book stays with me, a really wonderful study of the time and of pre-WWII Europe (especially Italy) as well as great character studies.

I read _Lenin on the Train_ by Catherine Merridale last year (100 year anniversary of the 1917 Revolution) for a book club and the verdict was very mixed between love and dismissal. I was possibly the only one in-between. My Russian friends in the group loved it, which surprised me, but my historian friends thought it didn't have much that was new. I think it filled in a few blanks though perhaps hastily written-up  to meet the Centenary deadline. @Sheikha Latifa may avoid at all costs ha ha.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Yes! Thank you for such good and useful advice.
> I did actually wear them both times with slim-leg pants, and I liked that look. I see what you mean about an overall slim line in the clothing pairing well with this style of shoes, and now I have more options for outfits to try using your suggestions, like slim skirts and dresses.
> I appreciate that you mentioned a narrow dress/tunic over trousers. I have been really into this look (theoretically) lately. I would like to get some pieces. I was really inspired by the gucci runway look with the velvet pants and drapey dress/tunic over the top. Yes, the ones with the chains (pastie chains). That look translated to real life is what I am about right now, but I can’t have too much volume on top because I am petite and short so it looks out of balance. One of the things I loved about that look was that there was less volume on top and more volume on the lower body. Of course I would actually wear a top
> *When I was a teenager I loved and wore layered dresses (one knee-length skimming dress over another long dress with either a beaded detail or sparkle trim etc, different texture or color from the first).* I am still that person and that style still inspires me, but with trousers and a well-made dress or tunic on top I can see how it could translate to my life now 20 years later.



Wow sounds gorgeous, thank you for the inspiration, sounds so Fortuny or Paul Poiret. So inspiring!!!

Summer clothes for warmer days are not my speciality.  I often buy high-street cotton or viscose jersey dresses (same model but different colours) for work and wear them layered doubled for opaqueness and individualities sake. Works best with a butterfly/flounce/cape sleeve. Maybe I'll try different lengths and more precious textures and materials this year, thank you.


----------



## cafecreme15

scarf1 said:


> Nice pic! Unfortunately, from SFO it’s all overnight flights...


I think they might only offer those day times from a couple of airports on the east coast; plus Chicago. My flight was surprisingly pretty empty. I was thinking to myself, do people not know this flight is the greatest thing since sliced bread!! (It’s better imo, I get jet lag REAL bag)


Cordeliere said:


> I have an update to share.   But first of all, absolutely no expressions of sympathy please.
> 
> I had knee trouble all of January.   Honestly, I think it was triggered by standing on a hard floor so long while I painted the cabinet to hold my bags.   A lot of moderate intensity pain.  So I went to an orthopedic surgeon and got a cortisone shot and had some discussion about maybe knee surgery sometime in the future as it turns out that I have no cartilage on the outer half of my right knee.  Bone on bone.  Big surprise to me.
> 
> In the category of every solution creates a new problem, the cortisone shot made my knee unstable.  That inflammation was holding my knee together.  I had an episode in which my bones slipped across each other in what I thought was a knee dislocation.  I couldn't put weight on that leg at all for 3 days.
> 
> I wanted surgery right away after that.  The stars aligned.  I got someone's surgery slot for March 2 because they cancelled (rather than having to wait for 2 months).  Insurance came through with pre-auth.  I went for pre op at the hospital on Monday and with the doctor on Tuesday.
> 
> There was just one little problem.  The hospital had me down for a full knee replacement rather than a partial.  The doctor's scheduler tried to correct the insurance authorization, and the insurance company totally cancelled the authorization.   I was scheduled for surgery tomorrow and  I was cancelled today.
> 
> Some peer review doctor decided that the guidelines say that you can't have surgery for 3 months after an injection.  It is the injection that triggered my need for immediate surgery.
> 
> So I have decided to do the only sane thing possible.  I am going to have a nervous breakdown.   After experiencing additional minor slippages, I am fearful of tearing a ligament or tendon.  I am fearful of falling and breaking a hip.  So I may just spend the next three months in bed.
> 
> My husband and the doctor's office are both making appeals, which is the rational but probably ineffective thing to do.  Since I am not optimistic, I am just go to focus on protecting my knee until their arbitrary 3 months passes.
> 
> Let me assure you that I am in zero pain.  The cortisone was   100% effective in relieving my pain, but it turned my knee into a rubber band.   So this is primarily an aggravating inconvenience, which I may respond to by making myself totally disabled.
> 
> I don't see that I need any sympathy, but I really would like some suggestions how I can keep myself entertained.  The online purse shopping has been really boring lately.  I am not a tv watcher.  And I can't think of anything I want to read.  I looked at a list of the 100 greatest books of all times, and as you probably know, they are all fiction.  I like non fiction.  I told DH I may plan our next six vacations.  So help me out here.  What can I do to keep from losing my mind while I have an elective nervous breakdown?



I have always been fervently convinced that insurance companies sole purpose for existence is to make everyone’s lives needlessly difficult, and the “benefits” they allegedly provide are just a cover story for their real MO. I’m not a huge non-fiction reader, but I’m about to start Old Masters, New World: America’s Raid on Europe’s Great Pictures. It’s about the gilded age barons who bought up tons of European art and started the first great private collections in the US.


----------



## EmileH

The downside of the day time flights is that you pay for an extra night of hotel rather than sleeping on the plane. Some people don’t like that. I prefer to sleep in a bed than a seat.

Cordie I second gracekelly’s words. The insurances companies deliberately make the doctors jump through hoops in the hope that we give up and don’t invest the time. The first few appeals go to doctors who aren’t even board certified in our specialities. Or nurses. If I jump through all of the hoops and get to a physician in my speciality I have never lost an appeal. Let me guess, you probably have U healthcare. They stink.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Had to go for Dress Up Friday instead of Thursday due to weather conditions - sorta like a school delay but not [emoji38]


Apologies for the terrible light - this is the only place I could hang a mirror!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> I have an update to share.   But first of all, absolutely no expressions of sympathy please.
> 
> I had knee trouble all of January.   Honestly, I think it was triggered by standing on a hard floor so long while I painted the cabinet to hold my bags.   A lot of moderate intensity pain.  So I went to an orthopedic surgeon and got a cortisone shot and had some discussion about maybe knee surgery sometime in the future as it turns out that I have no cartilage on the outer half of my right knee.  Bone on bone.  Big surprise to me.
> 
> In the category of every solution creates a new problem, the cortisone shot made my knee unstable.  That inflammation was holding my knee together.  I had an episode in which my bones slipped across each other in what I thought was a knee dislocation.  I couldn't put weight on that leg at all for 3 days.
> 
> I wanted surgery right away after that.  The stars aligned.  I got someone's surgery slot for March 2 because they cancelled (rather than having to wait for 2 months).  Insurance came through with pre-auth.  I went for pre op at the hospital on Monday and with the doctor on Tuesday.
> 
> There was just one little problem.  The hospital had me down for a full knee replacement rather than a partial.  The doctor's scheduler tried to correct the insurance authorization, and the insurance company totally cancelled the authorization.   I was scheduled for surgery tomorrow and  I was cancelled today.
> 
> Some peer review doctor decided that the guidelines say that you can't have surgery for 3 months after an injection.  It is the injection that triggered my need for immediate surgery.
> 
> So I have decided to do the only sane thing possible.  I am going to have a nervous breakdown.   After experiencing additional minor slippages, I am fearful of tearing a ligament or tendon.  I am fearful of falling and breaking a hip.  So I may just spend the next three months in bed.
> 
> My husband and the doctor's office are both making appeals, which is the rational but probably ineffective thing to do.  Since I am not optimistic, I am just go to focus on protecting my knee until their arbitrary 3 months passes.
> 
> Let me assure you that I am in zero pain.  The cortisone was   100% effective in relieving my pain, but it turned my knee into a rubber band.   So this is primarily an aggravating inconvenience, which I may respond to by making myself totally disabled.
> 
> I don't see that I need any sympathy, but I really would like some suggestions how I can keep myself entertained.  The online purse shopping has been really boring lately.  I am not a tv watcher.  And I can't think of anything I want to read.  I looked at a list of the 100 greatest books of all times, and as you probably know, they are all fiction.  I like non fiction.  I told DH I may plan our next six vacations.  So help me out here.  What can I do to keep from losing my mind while I have an elective nervous breakdown?


Ugh - insurance companies are the devil. PbP is correct - you have to keep fighting them, I think of it as being the Squeaky (or Cranky depending on which end you're on) Wheel.

I read a couple good non-fictions recently:
438 Days: An Extraordinary True Story of Survival at Sea by Franklin, Jonathan - true story of a man who survives 438 days at sea in a very small boat. I have always had a healthy respect for the ocean (okay I'm scairt of it) but holy moly after reading this I *really* do. We went on a whale watching boat on Saturday and the weather was gray, dreary, and chilly… and the ocean was black/blue. I held on tight.  
Being Mortal: Medicine and What Matters in the End by Gawande, Atul - very interesting book about that makes you think of how you want the end of your life to be. A bit morbid and sad, but very thought provoking. 
Edited to add - look on GoodReads. If there is a book you really liked, search for that book and to the right side of the screen there will be books that are 'similar'. You can hover over them to see a brief synopsis or click on them and you can see more about it and what other people thought of it. 

I am another proponent for needle work - especially needlepoint or cross stitch. For both you could design your own pattern (your favorite Hermès scarf perhaps?) and there are companies that will map it out for you so that you can transfer it to your canvas.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cordeliere said:


> I have an update to share.   But first of all, absolutely no expressions of sympathy please.
> 
> I had knee trouble all of January.   Honestly, I think it was triggered by standing on a hard floor so long while I painted the cabinet to hold my bags.   A lot of moderate intensity pain.  So I went to an orthopedic surgeon and got a cortisone shot and had some discussion about maybe knee surgery sometime in the future as it turns out that I have no cartilage on the outer half of my right knee.  Bone on bone.  Big surprise to me.
> 
> In the category of every solution creates a new problem, the cortisone shot made my knee unstable.  That inflammation was holding my knee together.  I had an episode in which my bones slipped across each other in what I thought was a knee dislocation.  I couldn't put weight on that leg at all for 3 days.
> 
> I wanted surgery right away after that.  The stars aligned.  I got someone's surgery slot for March 2 because they cancelled (rather than having to wait for 2 months).  Insurance came through with pre-auth.  I went for pre op at the hospital on Monday and with the doctor on Tuesday.
> 
> There was just one little problem.  The hospital had me down for a full knee replacement rather than a partial.  The doctor's scheduler tried to correct the insurance authorization, and the insurance company totally cancelled the authorization.   I was scheduled for surgery tomorrow and  I was cancelled today.
> 
> Some peer review doctor decided that the guidelines say that you can't have surgery for 3 months after an injection.  It is the injection that triggered my need for immediate surgery.
> 
> So I have decided to do the only sane thing possible.  I am going to have a nervous breakdown.   After experiencing additional minor slippages, I am fearful of tearing a ligament or tendon.  I am fearful of falling and breaking a hip.  So I may just spend the next three months in bed.
> 
> My husband and the doctor's office are both making appeals, which is the rational but probably ineffective thing to do.  Since I am not optimistic, I am just go to focus on protecting my knee until their arbitrary 3 months passes.
> 
> Let me assure you that I am in zero pain.  The cortisone was   100% effective in relieving my pain, but it turned my knee into a rubber band.   So this is primarily an aggravating inconvenience, which I may respond to by making myself totally disabled.
> 
> I don't see that I need any sympathy, but I really would like some suggestions how I can keep myself entertained.  The online purse shopping has been really boring lately.  I am not a tv watcher.  And I can't think of anything I want to read.  I looked at a list of the 100 greatest books of all times, and as you probably know, they are all fiction.  I like non fiction.  I told DH I may plan our next six vacations.  So help me out here.  What can I do to keep from losing my mind while I have an elective nervous breakdown?



Ugh, how exasperating!!! 

Well, if you have Netflix/Hulu/HBO Go you can bingewatch a few shows. My favorite by far is Game of Thrones, I have seen it all three times (and would go for a 4th if I could get one of my DSs to watch). DH and I have also enjoyed Power, and we are finishing getting caught up on This Is Us. Despite what everyone has said we did not like Breaking Bad AT ALL, and after four episodes we gave up on the masochism. Next we aren't sure - maybe Ozark or Handmaid's Tale.

I like the idea of useful crafts like Knitting. Also organizing things on the computer takes a lot of time. For me especially the photos. So - another project. 

Books are good. If you haven't read The Pillars of the Earth, now is as good a time as any. Or, of course, the Game of Thrones books, which are called A Song of Ice and Fire.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Had to go for Dress Up Friday instead of Thursday due to weather conditions - sorta like a school delay but not [emoji38]
> View attachment 3985368
> 
> Apologies for the terrible light - this is the only place I could hang a mirror!



Really love the colour palate and clean look, brava


----------



## papertiger

Funny so many of you should be mentioning needlepoint. It was a Summer project to make a large applique and embroidered work for my bedroom. I've done plenty of little works which are dotted around the house but this was for a big wall. After I was given the thread colours, bought the scraps, the frame and the canvas, I felt totally daunted, if not defeated by the size.  This is a work that may take longer than the the Bayeux Tapestry. Any advice, psychological or practical?


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> Funny so many of you should be mentioning needlepoint. It was a Summer project to make a large applique and embroidered work for my bedroom. I've done plenty of little works which are dotted around the house but this was for a big wall. After I was given the thread colours, bought the scraps, the frame and the canvas, I felt totally daunted, if not defeated by the size.  This is a work that may take longer than the the Bayeux Tapestry. Any advice, psychological or practical?


Can you break it down into smaller pieces that ca be worked on in sections? That is how I tackle large blankets - find a colour or section that appeals to your current mood, and work on that. Sometimes I'm blue to purple, sometimes I'm pinks to oranges.


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Funny so many of you should be mentioning needlepoint. It was a Summer project to make a large applique and embroidered work for my bedroom. I've done plenty of little works which are dotted around the house but this was for a big wall. After I was given the thread colours, bought the scraps, the frame and the canvas, I felt totally daunted, if not defeated by the size.  This is a work that may take longer than the the Bayeux Tapestry. Any advice, psychological or practical?


I think my record for working on a piece piece is 20 years. Good thing I wrote notes to myself about which color goes where and which stitch to use.  I think the internet is to blame for my lack of work ethic.   I keep meaning to pick it up and start again.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Can you break it down into smaller pieces that ca be worked on in sections? That is how I tackle large blankets - find a colour or section that appeals to your current mood, and work on that. Sometimes I'm blue to purple, sometimes I'm pinks to oranges.


I don’t see how that can do that j on a large canvas. All you can do is concentrate on an area or color.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> I think my record for working on a piece piece is 20 years. Good thing I wrote notes to myself about which color goes where and which stitch to use.  I think the internet is to blame for my lack of work ethic.   I keep meaning to pick it up and start again.



Wow, that is a true labour of love. The Internet is a great tool but my piano and guitar playing have suffered terribly. 



Genie27 said:


> Can you break it down into smaller pieces that ca be worked on in sections? That is how I tackle large blankets - find a colour or section that appeals to your current mood, and work on that. Sometimes I'm blue to purple, sometimes I'm pinks to oranges.



Working on different colours as suit my mood makes total sense to me


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Wow, that is a true labour of love. The Internet is a great tool but my piano and guitar playing have suffered terribly.
> 
> 
> 
> Working on different colours as suit my mood makes total sense to me


I am persistent lol!  It was an expensive outlay for the hand painted original canvas and specialty threads. The woman who owns the shop who painted it is a real eccentric nut job but extremely talented and a great artist.  I had a patient who used to work for her until she couldn’t take it anymore. The body odor and bad breadth didn’t help  lol!  Bad temper too!


----------



## Genie27

I try not to beat myself up over unfinished objects that have fallen out of favour. But I do have a rule of only 2 concurrent projects and maybe ONE large/long term project at a time. So right now I'm only working on a skirt, which I only started after I finished my armwarmers. But now I don't like the finished armwarmers, so I will frog them and start over. 

One school of thought is to continue and finish a project even if you've discovered a better technique/layout/idea, or are not completely thrilled with the WIP. I tried that, and ended up not loving the FO, so now I will patiently rip it back and start over to end up with a piece closer to my vision. 

Because the last time I powered through on something I felt lukewarm over, it sat around a week before I ripped it back completely and started from Stitch One and am now very happy with the FO.

*I may be a bit obsessed


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Had to go for Dress Up Friday instead of Thursday due to weather conditions - sorta like a school delay but not [emoji38]
> View attachment 3985368
> 
> Apologies for the terrible light - this is the only place I could hang a mirror!


I love these colors.


----------



## Moirai

@Cordeliere Wishing you all the best and that the insurance company will reverse their decision. Keep your spirits up! When you feel down, remind yourself that this difficult time as hard as it is will pass. Hugs to you.
@Cookiefiend Lovely outfit and I also like the colors you're wearing.


----------



## cremel

Dear Corde! Would you be interested in playing any jigsaw puzzles? Especially scenery or fashion related ones? Amazon has lots.


----------



## cremel

It’s no longer raining this morning. We need the water in the west coast. At least we got two days of rain.  

Now let’s go out for a stroll and check out Anthropology.  Their Spring release is here.  I used to love their clothes when I had a tiny waist(that’s before the two little ones were born.).  

Here is a quick shot of my what I carry today. 

Enjoy the weekend dear TPFers![emoji257][emoji324]


----------



## Moirai

cremel said:


> It’s no longer raining this morning. We need the water in the west coast. At least we got two days of rain.
> 
> Now let’s go out for a stroll and check out Anthropology.  Their Spring release is here.  I used to love their clothes when I had a tiny waist(that’s before the two little ones were born.).
> 
> Here is a quick shot of my what I carry today.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend dear TPFers![emoji257][emoji324]
> 
> View attachment 3987121


So beautiful


----------



## gracekelly

cremel said:


> It’s no longer raining this morning. We need the water in the west coast. At least we got two days of rain.
> 
> Now let’s go out for a stroll and check out Anthropology.  Their Spring release is here.  I used to love their clothes when I had a tiny waist(that’s before the two little ones were born.).
> 
> Here is a quick shot of my what I carry today.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend dear TPFers![emoji257][emoji324]
> 
> View attachment 3987121


Yes we needed the rain and we were lucky in the south that it was not a downpour.   Love your ostrich!


----------



## Dextersmom

cremel said:


> It’s no longer raining this morning. We need the water in the west coast. At least we got two days of rain.
> 
> Now let’s go out for a stroll and check out Anthropology.  Their Spring release is here.  I used to love their clothes when I had a tiny waist(that’s before the two little ones were born.).
> 
> Here is a quick shot of my what I carry today.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend dear TPFers![emoji257][emoji324]
> 
> View attachment 3987121


Just popping in to say that the color of your bag is breathtaking!!!! 
I have never posted on this thread before, but thought I would start now.  I also love Anthropologie, even though many times I don't find anything flattering.  Most of the flowing/billowy tops I admire on the hanger end up looking like maternity tops on me, tbh.  I am often happy just walking through the store, as everything is laid out beautifully and the candles smell wonderful.  A lovely experience.  I shopped there last week and did find a few things to bring home.  I am wearing one piece today. Here is my Cecilia Prado kimono.


----------



## gracekelly

Dextersmom said:


> Just popping in to say that the color of your bag is breathtaking!!!!
> I have never posted on this thread before, but thought I would start now.  I also love Anthropologie, even though many times I don't find anything flattering.  Most of the flowing/billowy tops I admire on the hanger end up looking like maternity tops on me, tbh.  I am often happy just walking through the store, as everything is laid out beautifully and the candles smell wonderful.  A lovely experience.  I shopped there last week and did find a few things to bring home.  I am wearing one piece today. Here is my Cecilia Prado kimono.


Welcome!  Your kimono is just beautiful!  Your bag is a perfect match for it.


----------



## Dextersmom

gracekelly said:


> Welcome!  Your kimono is just beautiful!  Your bag is a perfect match for it.


Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> It’s no longer raining this morning. We need the water in the west coast. At least we got two days of rain.
> 
> Now let’s go out for a stroll and check out Anthropology.  Their Spring release is here.  I used to love their clothes when I had a tiny waist(that’s before the two little ones were born.).
> 
> Here is a quick shot of my what I carry today.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend dear TPFers![emoji257][emoji324]
> 
> View attachment 3987121


So good to hear from you Cremel! Your birdie is beautiful and I'm glad you found a break in the rain to bring her out.


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Just popping in to say that the color of your bag is breathtaking!!!!
> I have never posted on this thread before, but thought I would start now.  I also love Anthropologie, even though many times I don't find anything flattering.  Most of the flowing/billowy tops I admire on the hanger end up looking like maternity tops on me, tbh.  I am often happy just walking through the store, as everything is laid out beautifully and the candles smell wonderful.  A lovely experience.  I shopped there last week and did find a few things to bring home.  I am wearing one piece today. Here is my Cecilia Prado kimono.


Nice to see you here DM 
Your kimono is lovely and looks so comfortable as well.  I agree about anthropologie, very billowy clothing, I think because it is aimed at 20-somethings who look good in everything.  I actually purchased some anthropologie tops when I was pregnant a few years back because I planned to use them as maternity clothing.  I ended up realizing that once I got big enough to wear these things that fitted clothing actually looked better, loose fitting tops just made me look huge.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the ostrich ! [emoji7]

I should have the same rule as genie. I get bored easily. The scarf I’m working on now keeps my interest bc it changes colors frequently. I enjoy seeing something I’ve made come to fruition 

I like to wander through anthropology too when I get the chance. The jeans I find are too tight and the tops too loose !! Lol


----------



## cremel

Dextersmom said:


> Just popping in to say that the color of your bag is breathtaking!!!!
> I have never posted on this thread before, but thought I would start now.  I also love Anthropologie, even though many times I don't find anything flattering.  Most of the flowing/billowy tops I admire on the hanger end up looking like maternity tops on me, tbh.  I am often happy just walking through the store, as everything is laid out beautifully and the candles smell wonderful.  A lovely experience.  I shopped there last week and did find a few things to bring home.  I am wearing one piece today. Here is my Cecilia Prado kimono.



Love the colors!!! Very Spring! Glad to hear you would start posting! Thank you for admiring the red birkin. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

Nicole, GK! Thank you. 

Speaking of the rain.  It’s the first time I have seen snow in the flat part of California. (This afternoon the rain resumed, along with some snow in some areas.  )

We usually have to drive up to the mountain to experience snowy weather. 

The loss of a life made an impact on my plan to take the kids to the ski resort. A snowboarder who is an expert of snowboarding for years lost his life in the exact resort we were planning to go due to Avalanche. That area is covered with several feet of snow plus 150 mph wind. Better cancel my trip now.  [emoji33][emoji33]

About the little stroll, we went to see Anthropology.  It’s a super nice store to go visit. I enjoyed their decorations.  

Nicole it’s hard to go out to enjoy half a day without the kids but we did it today. I didn’t find a blouse tho. We are planning our next date on a Saturday soon. That would be a visit to NM and H store.  I haven’t been to the local H store for like forever.  Hopefully I will be able find a few nice blouses.


----------



## cremel

pigleto972001 said:


> Love the ostrich ! [emoji7]
> 
> I should have the same rule as genie. I get bored easily. The scarf I’m working on now keeps my interest bc it changes colors frequently. I enjoy seeing something I’ve made come to fruition
> 
> I like to wander through anthropology too when I get the chance. The jeans I find are too tight and the tops too loose !! Lol


Thank you dear!

I started finding their skirts were tight too!! [emoji15]I usually wear size 0-2.  I could barely fit in a 4 today!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> Takes me back. 10 years ago I used to live a stone's throw from there for 4 years.



10 years ago our office was there. Before they knocked it down...


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> Dreaming about this coat = AW18, Atelier Max Mara.



Mamma mia, I first thought it was an abaya and you are dreaming about it


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> 10 years ago our office was there. Before they knocked it down...



I was there when you were there. The Luftwaffe was kinder to London buildings than developers and Cross Rail, practically criminal what they've done to around Bank.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Mamma mia, I first thought it was an abaya and you are dreaming about it



Cashmere and mink-lined Abaya?   Sounds OK to me. Headgear sold separately


----------



## Genie27

cremel said:


> It’s no longer raining this morning. We need the water in the west coast. At least we got two days of rain.
> 
> Now let’s go out for a stroll and check out Anthropology.  Their Spring release is here.  I used to love their clothes when I had a tiny waist(that’s before the two little ones were born.).
> 
> Here is a quick shot of my what I carry today.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend dear TPFers![emoji257][emoji324]
> 
> View attachment 3987121


Wow, gorgeous birdie, Cremel! I love it with the GHW!


----------



## Genie27

Dextersmom said:


> Just popping in to say that the color of your bag is breathtaking!!!!
> I have never posted on this thread before, but thought I would start now.  I also love Anthropologie, even though many times I don't find anything flattering.  Most of the flowing/billowy tops I admire on the hanger end up looking like maternity tops on me, tbh.  I am often happy just walking through the store, as everything is laid out beautifully and the candles smell wonderful.  A lovely experience.  I shopped there last week and did find a few things to bring home.  I am wearing one piece today. Here is my Cecilia Prado kimono.


Love these colours and the bag looks great with it!


----------



## Genie27

Ladies, can we compare/discuss these four bags so I can narrow down to one? Not these specific colours just the styles.  I want a hand/arm held bag that can hold a bit of misc stuff. The BV is the medium convertible tote, and I want to compare with the DS and Pico. GP is a wild card. 

Practicality, durability, style, quality.....what say you?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> Cashmere and mink-lined Abaya?   Sounds OK to me. Headgear sold separately



Well, probably not mink but otherwise they come in many different fabrics and embellishments. Depends on how wealthy the family is. But always black.
Cordie, my best wishes to you. I always thought - one day, when I have plenty of time, I will read the entire War and Peace and reread the World History of State and Law. Not that I’m very busy. But it still remains a “one day” plan. Same with writing. One day... I also write letters. Long letters. Because I move from country to country and because my family and friends all live in different countries,  there is always something funny to write about and somebody who is waiting for my letter. I just need to start - and there is no stopping me. Some day...
Also, I’m missing my work. So, I help my colleagues on a professional forum. I can spend an entire day doing a research, reading my books and surfing scientific libraries on the web in search for one answer and I love it. My sheikh thinks that I’m crazy  I’m thinking of resuming doing some work online. Some day.
Do you have any “some day” plans?


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Ladies, can we compare/discuss these four bags so I can narrow down to one? Not these specific colours just the styles.  I want a hand/arm held bag that can hold a bit of misc stuff. The BV is the medium convertible tote, and I want to compare with the DS and Pico. GP is a wild card.
> 
> Practicality, durability, style, quality.....what say you?



Go with the wild card in VC leather.


----------



## Genie27

What is VC leather? Similar to?


----------



## scarf1

Corde- hope you don’t have to wait the full  3 months. Lots of good suggestions from everyone here. Hopefully you will check back in and let us know what things you decide to do.

Just picked up my car. The keyless go feature stopped working in Dec . A bit annoying to have to actually take the key out of my purse and turn on the car the old fashioned way.( I initially thought keyless go was a silly feature, who knew it would be so useful).  Finally took it in to the dealer today. It needed a “software update”. Who knew? At any rate, all is back to normal now. Luckily still under warranty, so fix was free.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> What is VC leather? Similar to?


VC is Vache Country.  It is a nicely grained leather.

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/garden-party-36-bag-H064423CK7B/


----------



## Genie27

Genie27 said:


> Ladies, can we compare/discuss these four bags so I can narrow down to one? Not these specific colours just the styles.  I want a hand/arm held bag that can hold a bit of misc stuff. The BV is the medium convertible tote, and I want to compare with the DS and Pico. GP is a wild card.
> 
> Practicality, durability, style, quality.....what say you?


Duh! Forgot to post pics for easy comparison


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Duh! Forgot to post pics for easy comparison


I have never been a fan of the Pico.  I prefer a bag that has some type of closure.  Obviously the best for that is the BV and is more all around andcan  be passed off as a handbag and it has the zipper.  I have GP's and like them and it has the snap on top.  The DS to me is the most tote bag of all your selections and it has the slimmest profile.


----------



## Dextersmom

Genie27 said:


> Love these colours and the bag looks great with it!


Thank you. 


nicole0612 said:


> Nice to see you here DM
> Your kimono is lovely and looks so comfortable as well.  I agree about anthropologie, very billowy clothing, I think because it is aimed at 20-somethings who look good in everything.  I actually purchased some anthropologie tops when I was pregnant a few years back because I planned to use them as maternity clothing.  I ended up realizing that once I got big enough to wear these things that fitted clothing actually looked better, loose fitting tops just made me look huge.


Hi Nicole, it is nice to see you here.  That sounds about right, regarding Anthro. 



cremel said:


> Love the colors!!! Very Spring! Glad to hear you would start posting! Thank you for admiring the red birkin. [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> What is VC leather? Similar to?



As @Genie27 said.

I'd say it's a bit like a contemporary Fjord in function. No veins and not quite as thick but holds structure, OK with rain, strong and fairly matte.


----------



## EmileH

Genie what do you want to carry in the bag? For what occasions?


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Duh! Forgot to post pics for easy comparison


I agree with @papertiger about the GP.  Maybe someone here can advocate for the pico, I find it a very weird and annoying bag. The bottom is square..... People also like the Hermes Double Sens.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> As @Genie27 said.
> 
> I'd say it's a bit like a contemporary Fjord in function. No veins and not quite as thick but holds structure, OK with rain, strong and fairly matte.


Is it a heavy leather, like Clemence?


----------



## EmileH

I really did not like my picotin at all. It’s too open and I thought it just looked silly on me


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Is it a heavy leather, like Clemence?



I was carrying it for 12 hours yesterday (obviously not continuously). Inside big bunch keys, phone, GM simple leather agenda, cosmetics bag, HUGE jewellery box (collar) H-scarf box and 2 scarves. 

Epsom is the lightest GP leather, then negonda and then VC


----------



## papertiger

Pic is for very lady-like women or an occasion

 I've seen a MM Berenia that looked wonderful (though carried by a goddess) and a women at a ballet matinée with a GM that rocked it (that's a pretty big hobo though)


----------



## luckylove

Genie27 said:


> Ladies, can we compare/discuss these four bags so I can narrow down to one? Not these specific colours just the styles.  I want a hand/arm held bag that can hold a bit of misc stuff. The BV is the medium convertible tote, and I want to compare with the DS and Pico. GP is a wild card.
> 
> Practicality, durability, style, quality.....what say you?



Hi all! I have been a bit MIA on this thread lately , but hope everyone is doing well! Genie, some thoughts on your bag dilemma... The BV is practical, roomy and has the added security of a zipper. While I love the sleek lines of the DS, it was simply too heavy for me personally. I happen to love my picotins for their cute appearance and wonderful Hermes sensibility and quality. But the open top is something to consider as you may not want to take that risk in an environment where it is crowded or there is too much distraction for you to keep a close eye on your bag.I do keep the open top covered by a silk scarf to minimize the risk. That being said, I travel frequently with mine and fortunately haven't encountered any issues. Picotins fit quite a bit, but knowing how and where you plan to use the bag would be helpful. GP is a great all around bag worth serious consideration.  The 36 fits a ton of stuff, but can get heavy.  I can't wait to hear what you decide! Quality wise and durability... all are great choices so it just comes down to personal preference and how you want to use the bag.


----------



## katekluet

Genie27 said:


> Duh! Forgot to post pics for easy comparison


I love love my BV.... great design, flexible and soft to carry, shoulder strap and zipper, and they last forever...not heavy either. You can adjust the size a bit also with the side mechanism,. Such a classic and under the radar look to me.


----------



## Genie27

Well I may be ruling out the BV although I love the two that I have.

I had researched it earlier and bought the parachute instead for winter use. This one, I found for a good (returnable) price and took it to think over.

Since I’d be reallocating my pico/ds budget I wanted to see which of the 3 would be more useful for me.

The BV is too deep (like the bigger DS) to find my things easily and not easy to access items when clipped down. It seemed fiddly and duplicating my parachute to a degree. Also like PT pointed out it’s shape is very office-y even though I see it carried casually. Just a bit off with my clothes.

So the Pico and smaller DS are still viable in my bag closet - I’d use the pico for summer and when I need hand carry option where security is not an issue.


----------



## Genie27

katekluet said:


> I love love my BV.... great design, flexible and soft to carry, shoulder strap and zipper, and they last forever...not heavy either. You can adjust the size a bit also with the side mechanism,. Such a classic and under the radar look to me.


Kate, how/where do you use it? Do you use the shoulder strap or the clips?? Arm or hand carry as a flat sac? I found there is so much loose lining when it’s folded down that it felt fiddly to find things. 

Does it balloon out a bit at the bottom and lose the pancake look after use like the hobos do?


----------



## momasaurus

W


Genie27 said:


> Well I may be ruling out the BV although I love the two that I have.
> 
> I had researched it earlier and bought the parachute instead for winter use. This one, I found for a good (returnable) price and took it to think over.
> 
> Since I’d be reallocating my pico/ds budget I wanted to see which of the 3 would be more useful for me.
> 
> The BV is too deep (like the bigger DS) to find my things easily and not easy to access items when clipped down. It seemed fiddly and duplicating my parachute to a degree. Also like PT pointed out it’s shape is very office-y even though I see it carried casually. Just a bit off with my clothes.
> 
> So the Pico and smaller DS are still viable in my bag closet - I’d use the pico for summer and when I need hand carry option where security is not an issue.


With the pico, size really matters. Which size are you thinking about?


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> W
> 
> With the pico, size really matters. Which size are you thinking about?


The smallest one! 18. The 22 may work but isn’t the look I’m going for. I think. 

I’m off to the H store to check some out. I tried on a black 18 in Lisbon last year and loved the size but not the colour. And a Craie/Crevette DS which I liked - the small size but not the colours.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> The smallest one! 18. The 22 may work but isn’t the look I’m going for. I think.
> 
> I’m off to the H store to check some out. I tried on a black 18 in Lisbon last year and loved the size but not the colour. And a Craie/Crevette DS which I liked - the small size but not the colours.


Genie, check out the Ode to the Picotin thread too: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-picotin.421880/page-242#post-32097533 - there are a lot of pictures (including what's inside my 18 Vibrato) and discussion on the 18 and the 22.
Mine is an 18 and I love it. I wrote a 'review' for another tPF member - if you'd like I can send it to you too. I carried it while in Maui for 2 weeks and it was a great little - but just the right size - bag.


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> Genie, check out the Ode to the Picotin thread too: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-picotin.421880/page-242#post-32097533 - there are a lot of pictures (including what's inside my 18 Vibrato) and discussion on the 18 and the 22.
> Mine is an 18 and I love it. I wrote a 'review' for another tPF member - if you'd like I can send it to you too. I carried it while in Maui for 2 weeks and it was a great little - but just the right size - bag.


Yes please! I just tried on the 22 and bunch of other bags at H but no 18. 

Will post comparison pics later.


----------



## cafecreme15

Hi all! I’ve had a very busy and exciting couple of days in London, and have spent some great quality time with my sister. We’ve hit a few museums - Tate Britain, the National Gallery (embarrassingly my first time there), and the V&A. We’ve also done a fair bit of shopping along Oxford Street and Knightsbridge. It’s so touristy but I [emoji173]️ Harrods. London is my happy place. It sounds cheesy, but I feel so comfortable and at home here. I even love taking the tube; it is a model of efficiency compared to NY. Breaks my heart to think about leaving later this week - that’s how much I love it - thinking about going to Portugal makes me sad! I’ve kept my shopping to a minimum so far - only a perfume, a book from the Tate, and a pair of gorgeous black on black leather Ferragamo Vara flats (ok, that one was unplanned but so worth it). The one thing that London apparently does not have is a camel colored wool coat!! I kid you not, I have looked high and low all over West London for one - Harrods, Harvey Nichols, Selfridges, Reiss, LK Bennett, Cos, All Saints, Ted Baker, even Zara. I didn’t get a chance to visit the Max Mara boutique, but the in-store boutiques in the department stores only had camel hair coats, and I’m realizing I like the texture of wool best. Also I want to try and keep it ~$1,000 USD (preferably below). 

Tomorrow is my Paris day! So I will do some casual searching there but if I don’t find one, I won’t let it stress me out. Ralph Lauren outerwear works well for me so I can always get one back home. I’m very excited, but it will be a looong day! 

Here are some pictures from the last few days (sorry for my commentary - they’re from my instagram story):


----------



## Genie27

Ok, who wants to see my window shopping results?
The store was not busy when I got there so I had a chance to chat w an SA 

BV convertible (definitely out now)
Halzan mini and med and GP 30 in canvas
Pico 22 
Celine mini, Mini Bolide, DS small (exotic!)

To reconfirm that I don’t enjoy black bags - I would get colour.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! I’ve had a very busy and exciting couple of days in London, and have spent some great quality time with my sister. We’ve hit a few museums - Tate Britain, the National Gallery (embarrassingly my first time there), and the V&A. We’ve also done a fair bit of shopping along Oxford Street and Knightsbridge. It’s so touristy but I [emoji173]️ Harrods. London is my happy place. It sounds cheesy, but I feel so comfortable and at home here. I even love taking the tube; it is a model of efficiency compared to NY. Breaks my heart to think about leaving later this week - that’s how much I love it - thinking about going to Portugal makes me sad! I’ve kept my shopping to a minimum so far - only a perfume, a book from the Tate, and a pair of gorgeous black on black leather Ferragamo Vara flats (ok, that one was unplanned but so worth it). The one thing that London apparently does not have is a camel colored wool coat!! I kid you not, I have looked high and low all over West London for one - Harrods, Harvey Nichols, Selfridges, Reiss, LK Bennett, Cos, All Saints, Ted Baker, even Zara. I didn’t get a chance to visit the Max Mara boutique, but the in-store boutiques in the department stores only had camel hair coats, and I’m realizing I like the texture of wool best. Also I want to try and keep it ~$1,000 USD (preferably below).
> 
> Tomorrow is my Paris day! So I will do some casual searching there but if I don’t find one, I won’t let it stress me out. Ralph Lauren outerwear works well for me so I can always get one back home. I’m very excited, but it will be a looong day!
> 
> Here are some pictures from the last few days (sorry for my commentary - they’re from my instagram story):
> View attachment 3988826
> View attachment 3988827
> View attachment 3988828
> View attachment 3988835


 London! And Paris!! Enjoy — and keep the pics coming!


----------



## luckylove

Genie27 said:


> Ok, who wants to see my window shopping results?
> The store was not busy when I got there so I had a chance to chat w an SA
> 
> BV convertible (definitely out now)
> Halzan mini and med and GP 30 in canvas
> Pico 22
> Celine mini, Mini Bolide, DS small (exotic!)
> 
> To reconfirm that I don’t enjoy black bags - I would get colour.



So what did you think of each? I especially like the look of the picotin, bolide and halzan on you!


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Ok, who wants to see my window shopping results?
> The store was not busy when I got there so I had a chance to chat w an SA
> 
> BV convertible (definitely out now)
> Halzan mini and med and GP 30 in canvas
> Pico 22
> Celine mini, Mini Bolide, DS small (exotic!)
> 
> To reconfirm that I don’t enjoy black bags - I would get colour.


Hmm, I like the mini Halzan and mini b9lide best!


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie    I don't have a specific recommendation on the bags under consideration.   I do have questions to guide your choice.  I have spent probably years of my life pondering what makes a good handbag.

First in the decision making tree, is what do you want to carry in it?    *Contents determine size.  * I find that older I get, the less I need to carry.   For me, a larger bag is a specialty situation bag.  And in the size assessment, to me personally, the depth is key. I find bags that are too wide to be clumsy making. 

Second, *handles are crucial*.    Many people like cross body.  I don't like the strap between the girls.  For a larger bag, I like shoulder carry to distribute the weight.   If I am looking for hands free/over the shoulder carry, the strap has to be really comfortable.  Smaller bags--hand carry.  I like "in my hand" more than carrying on my fore arm.

*Weight is important. * Especially for bigger bags.  I greatly prefer leather lining, but it is just not practical for many larger bags.

*Ease of getting into the bag.   Degree of openness. * This is very much influenced by the circumstances in which you will be carrying the bag.   If security is not an issue, open top is nice as long as stuff doesn't fall out.   If security is an issue, you will want a closeable bag. 

*Closures.*  If you want a secure closure, it is important to like the closure mechanism.   I think the kelly is the most beautiful bag of all time, but the clasp is a bit of a pain.  I personally have a quirk that I find zippers aesthetically unappealing.  But there is nothing more secure than zippers.   Kiss locks are the all time best IMHO, but not something you see often these days.

*Color. *  Do you need a particular color to go with clothes that you are not happy about how your current bags go with them.   Do you already have 5 bags in the color that you are looking at?

*Structure.  * Some people like their bags to be a puddle of leather with handles.   I personally like structured bags.  To each their own.  I think a lot of the dislike of the picton is its lack of structure.   Cookiefiend was too modest in her critique of her picotin which is vibrato and therefore structured.   I got the detailed scoop her hers, and it sounds divine.  Of course, unstructured bags can be made structured with bag shapers, but that adds to the weight.   Structured bags seem more prone to corner wear.  Really unstructured bags can turn into a dark hole making it hard to pull out the item you want.

*Interior.  *Do you like the number of pockets and dividers.  A big bag that won't hold big stuff because of the dividers is sort of a waste.

*How much of a beating will you give it and how much will it take.  *How scratch phobic are you?  How careful do you want to have to be with this bag.

When I buy bags, I try to start from the point of what do I want the bag to do and then evaluate the bag against that criteria.   Of course, there are bags that are love at first sight or bags that make us feel special in some way.  None of the above criteria matter with those bags.  Since you are trying to choose between several bags, I assume this is not an OMG I have to have this one particular bag situation.  Still, it is nice to buy a bag that is functional and makes your heart skip a beat.   So the* love factor *should not be over looked.


----------



## Genie27

I like the Pico 18 for summer, 22 for winter, DS 35(?) as a basic tote. 

The mini Bolide was surprisingly nice as the next size up is very lady-like on me. I wonder how it would feel in a colour I get excited about. I like the functionality and I’ve always loved the shape. 

Is there a halzan between these two? The small is tiny and the large feels a bit satchel-like. Similar vibe to my J in that context. 

The Celine was just for curiosity. It’s not me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

luckylove said:


> So what did you think of each? I especially like the look of the picotin, bolide and halzan on you!



I agree - those are my favorites too - I think the Picotin looks a bit big/awkward in the way it sticks out (I do think the 18 would be a better size) and I really liked the Bolide. I don’t understand that style of Celine... it makes me think of a freaky face and creeps me out [emoji38]
Of course that’s just my .02!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> Genie    I don't have a specific recommendation on the bags under consideration.   I do have questions to guide your choice.  I have spent probably years of my life pondering what makes a good handbag.
> 
> First in the decision making tree, is what do you want to carry in it?    *Contents determine size.  * I find that older I get, the less I need to carry.   For me, a larger bag is a specialty situation bag.  And in the size assessment, to me personally, the depth is key. I find bags that are too wide to be clumsy making.
> 
> Second, *handles are crucial*.    Many people like cross body.  I don't like the strap between the girls.  For a larger bag, I like shoulder carry to distribute the weight.   If I am looking for hands free/over the shoulder carry, the strap has to be really comfortable.  Smaller bags--hand carry.  I like "in my hand" more than carrying on my fore arm.
> 
> *Weight is important. * Especially for bigger bags.  I greatly prefer leather lining, but it is just not practical for many larger bags.
> 
> *Ease of getting into the bag.   Degree of openness. * This is very much influenced by the circumstances in which you will be carrying the bag.   If security is not an issue, open top is nice as long as stuff doesn't fall out.   If security is an issue, you will want a closeable bag.
> 
> *Closures.*  If you want a secure closure, it is important to like the closure mechanism.   I think the kelly is the most beautiful bag of all time, but the clasp is a bit of a pain.  I personally have a quirk that I find zippers aesthetically unappealing.  But there is nothing more secure than zippers.   Kiss locks are the all time best IMHO, but not something you see often these days.
> 
> *Color. *  Do you need a particular color to go with clothes that you are not happy about how your current bags go with them.   Do you already have 5 bags in the color that you are looking at?
> 
> *Structure.  * Some people like their bags to be a puddle of leather with handles.   I personally like structured bags.  To each their own.  I think a lot of the dislike of the picton is its lack of structure.   Cookiefiend was too modest in her critique of her picotin which is vibrato and therefore structured.   I got the detailed scoop her hers, and it sounds divine.  Of course, unstructured bags can be made structured with bag shapers, but that adds to the weight.   Structured bags seem more prone to corner wear.  Really unstructured bags can turn into a dark hole making it hard to pull out the item you want.
> 
> *Interior.  *Do you like the number of pockets and dividers.  A big bag that won't hold big stuff because of the dividers is sort of a waste.
> 
> *How much of a beating will you give it and how much will it take.  *How scratch phobic are you?  How careful do you want to have to be with this bag.
> 
> When I buy bags, I try to start from the point of what do I want the bag to do and then evaluate the bag against that criteria.   Of course, there are bags that are love at first sight or bags that make us feel special in some way.  None of the above criteria matter with those bags.  Since you are trying to choose between several bags, I assume this is not an OMG I have to have this one particular bag situation.  Still, it is nice to buy a bag that is functional and makes your heart skip a beat.   So the* love factor *should not be over looked.



What a great post! [emoji173]️


----------



## Genie27

Cordie I love you! Am doing a decision making tree using this very thoughtful and detailed post.


----------



## Katel

Cordeliere said:


> Genie    I don't have a specific recommendation on the bags under consideration.   I do have questions to guide your choice.  I have spent probably years of my life pondering what makes a good handbag.
> 
> First in the decision making tree, is what do you want to carry in it?    *Contents determine size.  *I find that older I get, the less I need to carry.   For me, a larger bag is a specialty situation bag.  And in the size assessment, to me personally, the depth is key. I find bags that are too wide to be clumsy making.
> 
> Second, *handles are crucial*.    Many people like cross body.  I don't like the strap between the girls.  For a larger bag, I like shoulder carry to distribute the weight.   If I am looking for hands free/over the shoulder carry, the strap has to be really comfortable.  Smaller bags--hand carry.  I like "in my hand" more than carrying on my fore arm.
> 
> *Weight is important. *Especially for bigger bags.  I greatly prefer leather lining, but it is just not practical for many larger bags.
> 
> *Ease of getting into the bag.   Degree of openness. *This is very much influenced by the circumstances in which you will be carrying the bag.   If security is not an issue, open top is nice as long as stuff doesn't fall out.   If security is an issue, you will want a closeable bag.
> 
> *Closures.*  If you want a secure closure, it is important to like the closure mechanism.   I think the kelly is the most beautiful bag of all time, but the clasp is a bit of a pain.  I personally have a quirk that I find zippers aesthetically unappealing.  But there is nothing more secure than zippers.   Kiss locks are the all time best IMHO, but not something you see often these days.
> 
> *Color. *  Do you need a particular color to go with clothes that you are not happy about how your current bags go with them.   Do you already have 5 bags in the color that you are looking at?
> 
> *Structure.  *Some people like their bags to be a puddle of leather with handles.   I personally like structured bags.  To each their own.  I think a lot of the dislike of the picton is its lack of structure.   Cookiefiend was too modest in her critique of her picotin which is vibrato and therefore structured.   I got the detailed scoop her hers, and it sounds divine.  Of course, unstructured bags can be made structured with bag shapers, but that adds to the weight.   Structured bags seem more prone to corner wear.  Really unstructured bags can turn into a dark hole making it hard to pull out the item you want.
> 
> *Interior.  *Do you like the number of pockets and dividers.  A big bag that won't hold big stuff because of the dividers is sort of a waste.
> 
> *How much of a beating will you give it and how much will it take.  *How scratch phobic are you?  How careful do you want to have to be with this bag.
> 
> When I buy bags, I try to start from the point of what do I want the bag to do and then evaluate the bag against that criteria.   Of course, there are bags that are love at first sight or bags that make us feel special in some way.  None of the above criteria matter with those bags.  Since you are trying to choose between several bags, I assume this is not an OMG I have to have this one particular bag situation.  Still, it is nice to buy a bag that is functional and makes your heart skip a beat.   So the* love factor *should not be over looked.


How thoughtful and wonderful!


----------



## cafecreme15

Was happily on the way to Paris on Eurostar when the train stopped and the conductor announced that there’s been an accident on the tracks ahead. I will now be sitting on the train for 2-3 hours not moving *major facepalm*. Trying to now revise my itinerary in my head to account for having a massive part of my day ruined. Optimistically I will hopefully have 5 hours there before I have to turn back around to London.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Ok, who wants to see my window shopping results?
> The store was not busy when I got there so I had a chance to chat w an SA
> 
> BV convertible (definitely out now)
> Halzan mini and med and GP 30 in canvas
> Pico 22
> Celine mini, Mini Bolide, DS small (exotic!)
> 
> To reconfirm that I don’t enjoy black bags - I would get colour.



Bolide and the Pico look the best on you. I think you need an all-leather GP to try on and I think the 22 Pico looks perfect.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Was happily on the way to Paris on Eurostar when the train stopped and the conductor announced that there’s been an accident on the tracks ahead. I will now be sitting on the train for 2-3 hours not moving *major facepalm*. Trying to now revise my itinerary in my head to account for having a massive part of my day ruined. Optimistically I will hopefully have 5 hours there before I have to turn back around to London.



Annoying but from what I hear quite a regular occurrence. I experienced 8 accidents (or 'accidents') on British trains and on the Underground last year. One train left the route completely at break-neck speed without warning or further announcement and delivered us to a place I'd never heard of because someone was walking the tracks. The whole thing cost me 2 hours, but the feeling of bewilderment and panic was worse.

You will have a wonderful time in Paris to make up for it I'm sure.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Annoying but from what I hear quite a regular occurrence. I experienced 8 accidents (or 'accidents') on British trains and on the Underground last year. One train left the route completely at break-neck speed without warning or further announcement and delivered us to a place I'd never heard of because someone was walking the tracks. The whole thing cost me 2 hours, but the feeling of bewilderment and panic was worse.
> 
> You will have a wonderful time in Paris to make up for it I'm sure.



Yes, I’m getting the feeling this is one of those ‘accidents.’ Luckily the train has been very good about providing regular updates. I’m hoping I can get there by 2-3 pm and still have a good 5-6 hours.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> The smallest one! 18. The 22 may work but isn’t the look I’m going for. I think.
> 
> I’m off to the H store to check some out. I tried on a black 18 in Lisbon last year and loved the size but not the colour. And a Craie/Crevette DS which I liked - the small size but not the colours.


I have the Pico 18 in indigo barenia with purple piping. It's cute and fun for quick errands, etc. I am pretty lazy about switching out of my K wallet, however, and the K wallet is almost too big for the Pico, LOL. 
I agree that the color has to be perfect!! I hope you find one you love!


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Ok, who wants to see my window shopping results?
> The store was not busy when I got there so I had a chance to chat w an SA
> 
> BV convertible (definitely out now)
> Halzan mini and med and GP 30 in canvas
> Pico 22
> Celine mini, Mini Bolide, DS small (exotic!)
> 
> To reconfirm that I don’t enjoy black bags - I would get colour.


These are great, thanks! So helpful. I'm interested in the Halzans - - -


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Genie    I don't have a specific recommendation on the bags under consideration.   I do have questions to guide your choice.  I have spent probably years of my life pondering what makes a good handbag.
> 
> First in the decision making tree, is what do you want to carry in it?    *Contents determine size.  * I find that older I get, the less I need to carry.   For me, a larger bag is a specialty situation bag.  And in the size assessment, to me personally, the depth is key. I find bags that are too wide to be clumsy making.
> 
> Second, *handles are crucial*.    Many people like cross body.  I don't like the strap between the girls.  For a larger bag, I like shoulder carry to distribute the weight.   If I am looking for hands free/over the shoulder carry, the strap has to be really comfortable.  Smaller bags--hand carry.  I like "in my hand" more than carrying on my fore arm.
> 
> *Weight is important. * Especially for bigger bags.  I greatly prefer leather lining, but it is just not practical for many larger bags.
> 
> *Ease of getting into the bag.   Degree of openness. * This is very much influenced by the circumstances in which you will be carrying the bag.   If security is not an issue, open top is nice as long as stuff doesn't fall out.   If security is an issue, you will want a closeable bag.
> 
> *Closures.*  If you want a secure closure, it is important to like the closure mechanism.   I think the kelly is the most beautiful bag of all time, but the clasp is a bit of a pain.  I personally have a quirk that I find zippers aesthetically unappealing.  But there is nothing more secure than zippers.   Kiss locks are the all time best IMHO, but not something you see often these days.
> 
> *Color. *  Do you need a particular color to go with clothes that you are not happy about how your current bags go with them.   Do you already have 5 bags in the color that you are looking at?
> 
> *Structure.  * Some people like their bags to be a puddle of leather with handles.   I personally like structured bags.  To each their own.  I think a lot of the dislike of the picton is its lack of structure.   Cookiefiend was too modest in her critique of her picotin which is vibrato and therefore structured.   I got the detailed scoop her hers, and it sounds divine.  Of course, unstructured bags can be made structured with bag shapers, but that adds to the weight.   Structured bags seem more prone to corner wear.  Really unstructured bags can turn into a dark hole making it hard to pull out the item you want.
> 
> *Interior.  *Do you like the number of pockets and dividers.  A big bag that won't hold big stuff because of the dividers is sort of a waste.
> 
> *How much of a beating will you give it and how much will it take.  *How scratch phobic are you?  How careful do you want to have to be with this bag.
> 
> When I buy bags, I try to start from the point of what do I want the bag to do and then evaluate the bag against that criteria.   Of course, there are bags that are love at first sight or bags that make us feel special in some way.  None of the above criteria matter with those bags.  Since you are trying to choose between several bags, I assume this is not an OMG I have to have this one particular bag situation.  Still, it is nice to buy a bag that is functional and makes your heart skip a beat.   So the* love factor *should not be over looked.


Cordy - I think you should start an advice thread here. SERIOUSLY!!! This is such a great post.


----------



## Meta

@Genie27 I like the Halzan and Bolide on you. That said, the Bolide looks like it's 27 and not the mini? There's a mini Bolide 1923 that's much smaller without any seams on the body. 

@cafecreme15 Sorry to hear about the delay. Similar thing happened when we were on a day trip to Nuremberg from Munich. DH and I joked about German efficiency.  

@Cordeliere  on the solid bag advise!


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> Annoying but from what I hear quite a regular occurrence. I experienced 8 accidents (or 'accidents') on British trains and on the Underground last year. One train left the route completely at break-neck speed without warning or further announcement and delivered us to a place I'd never heard of because someone was walking the tracks. The whole thing cost me 2 hours, but the feeling of bewilderment and panic was worse.
> 
> You will have a wonderful time in Paris to make up for it I'm sure.





cafecreme15 said:


> Was happily on the way to Paris on Eurostar when the train stopped and the conductor announced that there’s been an accident on the tracks ahead. I will now be sitting on the train for 2-3 hours not moving *major facepalm*. Trying to now revise my itinerary in my head to account for having a massive part of my day ruined. Optimistically I will hopefully have 5 hours there before I have to turn back around to London.



Can I have the Totally Shocked (The Scream) Emoticon here plse.


----------



## periogirl28

Cordeliere said:


> Genie    I don't have a specific recommendation on the bags under consideration.   I do have questions to guide your choice.  I have spent probably years of my life pondering what makes a good handbag.
> 
> First in the decision making tree, is what do you want to carry in it?    *Contents determine size.  * I find that older I get, the less I need to carry.   For me, a larger bag is a specialty situation bag.  And in the size assessment, to me personally, the depth is key. I find bags that are too wide to be clumsy making.
> 
> Second, *handles are crucial*.    Many people like cross body.  I don't like the strap between the girls.  For a larger bag, I like shoulder carry to distribute the weight.   If I am looking for hands free/over the shoulder carry, the strap has to be really comfortable.  Smaller bags--hand carry.  I like "in my hand" more than carrying on my fore arm.
> 
> *Weight is important. * Especially for bigger bags.  I greatly prefer leather lining, but it is just not practical for many larger bags.
> 
> *Ease of getting into the bag.   Degree of openness. * This is very much influenced by the circumstances in which you will be carrying the bag.   If security is not an issue, open top is nice as long as stuff doesn't fall out.   If security is an issue, you will want a closeable bag.
> 
> *Closures.*  If you want a secure closure, it is important to like the closure mechanism.   I think the kelly is the most beautiful bag of all time, but the clasp is a bit of a pain.  I personally have a quirk that I find zippers aesthetically unappealing.  But there is nothing more secure than zippers.   Kiss locks are the all time best IMHO, but not something you see often these days.
> 
> *Color. *  Do you need a particular color to go with clothes that you are not happy about how your current bags go with them.   Do you already have 5 bags in the color that you are looking at?
> 
> *Structure.  * Some people like their bags to be a puddle of leather with handles.   I personally like structured bags.  To each their own.  I think a lot of the dislike of the picton is its lack of structure.   Cookiefiend was too modest in her critique of her picotin which is vibrato and therefore structured.   I got the detailed scoop her hers, and it sounds divine.  Of course, unstructured bags can be made structured with bag shapers, but that adds to the weight.   Structured bags seem more prone to corner wear.  Really unstructured bags can turn into a dark hole making it hard to pull out the item you want.
> 
> *Interior.  *Do you like the number of pockets and dividers.  A big bag that won't hold big stuff because of the dividers is sort of a waste.
> 
> *How much of a beating will you give it and how much will it take.  *How scratch phobic are you?  How careful do you want to have to be with this bag.
> 
> When I buy bags, I try to start from the point of what do I want the bag to do and then evaluate the bag against that criteria.   Of course, there are bags that are love at first sight or bags that make us feel special in some way.  None of the above criteria matter with those bags.  Since you are trying to choose between several bags, I assume this is not an OMG I have to have this one particular bag situation.  Still, it is nice to buy a bag that is functional and makes your heart skip a beat.   So the* love factor *should not be over looked.



One of the best posts ever and needs to appear as sticky on every subforum. Actually this is roughly how I decide which bag I carry everyday. Yes too much time on my hands. Running away now.


----------



## Cordeliere

Thought of one other factor to consider:

*Handle drop.  *This applies more to over the shoulder carry.  I am an extremely tall person, so the small ladies can make shorter handles work over the shoulder, whereas I can't.   I have learned that for me, 6 inch drop is the bare minimum for over the shoulder carry and that is tight.  For me, 8 inches is ideal. 

It is also important to think about the drop in terms of it being too much.  Where do you want the bag to ride?  I like over the shoulder bags to ride where the bottom aligns with my waist.  A longer drop puts the bag at the hip, which is really a problem for me if the the bag has a deeper depth.    That is: wide bag + hip makes narrow passages a disaster.  I like my over the shoulder bags to ride under my arm so they are secure but unobtrusive.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> Thought of one other factor to consider:
> 
> *Handle drop.  *This applies more to over the shoulder carry.  I am an extremely tall person, so the small ladies can make shorter handles work over the shoulder, whereas I can't.   I have learned that for me, 6 inch drop is the bare minimum for over the shoulder carry and that is tight.  For me, 8 inches is ideal.
> 
> It is also important to think about the drop in terms of it being too much.  Where do you want the bag to ride?  I like over the shoulder bags to ride where the bottom aligns with my waist.  A longer drop puts the bag at the hip, which is really a problem for me if the the bag has a deeper depth.    That is: wide bag + hip makes narrow passages a disaster.  I like my over the shoulder bags to ride under my arm so they are secure but unobtrusive.


As I read this, I can picture my easiest bag to shoulder carry - the BV medium hobo. Perfect drop, zipper for security, hugs my side like a hungry toddler (the dark colour minimizes my top), base of bag hits my waistline. Holds a 500 ml water bottle, camera, scarf, and shades and still does not look bulky. And is super lightweight, and also looks good hand/arm-carried, although the drop is a bit too much for that. I had a Gucci hobo that was similar.

That mini Celine tote had the most useless handle drop ever - I could barely get my hand through it, forget the arm-carry option. The shoulder/cross strap is what really gets used on that bag.


----------



## Katel

cafecreme15 said:


> Was happily on the way to Paris on Eurostar when the train stopped and the conductor announced that there’s been an accident on the tracks ahead. I will now be sitting on the train for 2-3 hours not moving *major facepalm*. Trying to now revise my itinerary in my head to account for having a massive part of my day ruined. Optimistically I will hopefully have 5 hours there before I have to turn back around to London.


Oh! Paris!!
Enjoy what minutes you have in the most glorious City!
 And please report back for those of us who are so sad to not be with you there!


----------



## cafecreme15

Hi all! Ended up having a great 6 hours in Paris, and I met a new friend on the train; we ended up meeting up to grab dinner in Trocadéro before I headed back to the train. 

Unfortunately I had to scratch the museum from my itinerary (had to prioritize some shopping), but I started my day in the Marais where I had a late lunch right outside along the Place des Vosges (over priced but worth it). The sun was shining for the first time in days and it was glorious. I then took a meandering route through the Marais, where I found the macaron shop you have all talked about before, Pierre Hermé. Of course I had to get a box of those. I also accidentally stumbled upon one of my favorite art galleries, Carré d’Artistes. I and crossed over the river to what I think is the Saint Germain neighborhood (?) to visit Majestic Filatures and Ateliers de la Maille, where I found a GREAT black cardigan. I stocked up on the super soft shirts I love from MF because they are so much cheaper here than in the US. 

I wandered a bit more around Saint Sulpice, had a tea in a café where I found an amiable Parisian waiter, then went to Trocadero to meet my new friend. I have to say, Paris never gets old - its beauty has the power to bring me to the brink of tears every time. I just wish I had more time to stroll and take it in. I’m not totally sure it registered that I was even there. It was also so cool to go back to places that I bought watercolors of; it made those places extra special. I’ve included some photos below for the other Francophiles among us!


----------



## cafecreme15

Also got good news from my H SA today - she was able to track down the exact GP I wanted!


----------



## Genie27

@cafecreme15 cute outfit! Are your boots the SW? 

Glad you had a good time in Paris! Thanks for the pictures - almost like being there.


----------



## Meta

Oh, I hope you enjoy your Pierre Herme macarons! It's better than Laduree in my opinion, as it's more fresh. 

Sounds like today was the perfect shopping day for you regardless of continents!


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! Ended up having a great 6 hours in Paris, and I met a new friend on the train; we ended up meeting up to grab dinner in Trocadéro before I headed back to the train.
> 
> Unfortunately I had to scratch the museum from my itinerary (had to prioritize some shopping), but I started my day in the Marais where I had a late lunch right outside along the Place des Vosges (over priced but worth it). The sun was shining for the first time in days and it was glorious. I then took a meandering route through the Marais, where I found the macaron shop you have all talked about before, Pierre Hermé. Of course I had to get a box of those. I also accidentally stumbled upon one of my favorite art galleries, Carré d’Artistes. I and crossed over the river to what I think is the Saint Germain neighborhood (?) to visit Majestic Filatures and Ateliers de la Maille, where I found a GREAT black cardigan. I stocked up on the super soft shirts I love from MF because they are so much cheaper here than in the US.
> 
> I wandered a bit more around Saint Sulpice, had a tea in a café where I found an amiable Parisian waiter, then went to Trocadero to meet my new friend. I have to say, Paris never gets old - its beauty has the power to bring me to the brink of tears every time. I just wish I had more time to stroll and take it in. I’m not totally sure it registered that I was even there. It was also so cool to go back to places that I bought watercolors of; it made those places extra special. I’ve included some photos below for the other Francophiles among us!
> View attachment 3989893
> View attachment 3989896
> View attachment 3989898
> View attachment 3989901
> View attachment 3989903
> View attachment 3989907
> View attachment 3989908


Oh thank you so much for these pix. Just what I needed.


----------



## scarf1

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! Ended up having a great 6 hours in Paris, and I met a new friend on the train; we ended up meeting up to grab dinner in Trocadéro before I headed back to the train.
> 
> Unfortunately I had to scratch the museum from my itinerary (had to prioritize some shopping), but I started my day in the Marais where I had a late lunch right outside along the Place des Vosges (over priced but worth it). The sun was shining for the first time in days and it was glorious. I then took a meandering route through the Marais, where I found the macaron shop you have all talked about before, Pierre Hermé. Of course I had to get a box of those. I also accidentally stumbled upon one of my favorite art galleries, Carré d’Artistes. I and crossed over the river to what I think is the Saint Germain neighborhood (?) to visit Majestic Filatures and Ateliers de la Maille, where I found a GREAT black cardigan. I stocked up on the super soft shirts I love from MF because they are so much cheaper here than in the US.
> 
> I wandered a bit more around Saint Sulpice, had a tea in a café where I found an amiable Parisian waiter, then went to Trocadero to meet my new friend. I have to say, Paris never gets old - its beauty has the power to bring me to the brink of tears every time. I just wish I had more time to stroll and take it in. I’m not totally sure it registered that I was even there. It was also so cool to go back to places that I bought watercolors of; it made those places extra special. I’ve included some photos below for the other Francophiles among us!
> View attachment 3989893
> View attachment 3989896
> View attachment 3989898
> View attachment 3989901
> View attachment 3989903
> View attachment 3989907
> View attachment 3989908


Thanks! Brings back happy memories


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! Ended up having a great 6 hours in Paris, and I met a new friend on the train; we ended up meeting up to grab dinner in Trocadéro before I headed back to the train.
> 
> Unfortunately I had to scratch the museum from my itinerary (had to prioritize some shopping), but I started my day in the Marais where I had a late lunch right outside along the Place des Vosges (over priced but worth it). The sun was shining for the first time in days and it was glorious. I then took a meandering route through the Marais, where I found the macaron shop you have all talked about before, Pierre Hermé. Of course I had to get a box of those. I also accidentally stumbled upon one of my favorite art galleries, Carré d’Artistes. I and crossed over the river to what I think is the Saint Germain neighborhood (?) to visit Majestic Filatures and Ateliers de la Maille, where I found a GREAT black cardigan. I stocked up on the super soft shirts I love from MF because they are so much cheaper here than in the US.
> 
> I wandered a bit more around Saint Sulpice, had a tea in a café where I found an amiable Parisian waiter, then went to Trocadero to meet my new friend. I have to say, Paris never gets old - its beauty has the power to bring me to the brink of tears every time. I just wish I had more time to stroll and take it in. I’m not totally sure it registered that I was even there. It was also so cool to go back to places that I bought watercolors of; it made those places extra special. I’ve included some photos below for the other Francophiles among us!
> View attachment 3989893
> View attachment 3989896
> View attachment 3989898
> View attachment 3989901
> View attachment 3989903
> View attachment 3989907
> View attachment 3989908


Thank you so much for sharing your pictures; isn't Saint Sulpice gorgeous?! 
I can hardly wait to go back!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi all! Ended up having a great 6 hours in Paris, and I met a new friend on the train; we ended up meeting up to grab dinner in Trocadéro before I headed back to the train.
> 
> Unfortunately I had to scratch the museum from my itinerary (had to prioritize some shopping), but I started my day in the Marais where I had a late lunch right outside along the Place des Vosges (over priced but worth it). The sun was shining for the first time in days and it was glorious. I then took a meandering route through the Marais, where I found the macaron shop you have all talked about before, Pierre Hermé. Of course I had to get a box of those. I also accidentally stumbled upon one of my favorite art galleries, Carré d’Artistes. I and crossed over the river to what I think is the Saint Germain neighborhood (?) to visit Majestic Filatures and Ateliers de la Maille, where I found a GREAT black cardigan. I stocked up on the super soft shirts I love from MF because they are so much cheaper here than in the US.
> 
> I wandered a bit more around Saint Sulpice, had a tea in a café where I found an amiable Parisian waiter, then went to Trocadero to meet my new friend. I have to say, Paris never gets old - its beauty has the power to bring me to the brink of tears every time. I just wish I had more time to stroll and take it in. I’m not totally sure it registered that I was even there. It was also so cool to go back to places that I bought watercolors of; it made those places extra special. I’ve included some photos below for the other Francophiles among us!
> View attachment 3989893
> View attachment 3989896
> View attachment 3989898
> View attachment 3989901
> View attachment 3989903
> View attachment 3989907
> View attachment 3989908



Lovely!  So glad you had a wonderful day trip.  Thanks for sharing your day with us.


----------



## nicole0612

Ladies, any sizing advice for Alexander McQueen leather jackets?  What brand is the fit comparable to?  Italian designers like Gucci or Dolce and Gabbana?


----------



## Joannadyne

@cafecreme15 I never tire of seeing Paris - thanks for posting your photos! Work is sending me to France in Nov., and I’m taking the opportunity to bring DH and DS along and make it a vacation. It’ll be DS’ first trip to Europe so I’m really excited to see it through his eyes. Will have to remember to try the goodies at Pierre Herme!

@cordie - I love your post on bags. I agree with others - it should be a sticky on every thread! I am finding myself moving away from slouchy bags and attracted to something more structured. (Although I still would love a BV bag.) 
Also, re: finding something to do during your confinement (haha, that would have a totally different meaning a hundred years ago in Downton Abbey), how about learning some of the languages of the places you’re visiting on your trip? (I can’t remember where you were going, though). I’m going to try to do this with DS and a reluctant DH with French. Hope you’re able to get the insurance thing sorted out! 

@pocketbookpup So sorry for your loss and the tough times you had. But glad you were able rekindle a priceless friendship.

@BBC, yowsa, woman! That red gown is amazing on you!!! 

@genie I love the bolide on you. It’s so ladylike, as you said. What color would make your heart go all aflutter? And what leather? 

I know I’m woefully behind on this thread - have had a seriously sick family member and other real life intrusions for the past three weeks or so - but so glad to see you all again!


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> I know I’m woefully behind on this thread - have had a seriously sick family member and other real life intrusions for the past three weeks or so - but so glad to see you all again!


Warm thoughts to you Joanna, I hope your family member is recovering!  You must be feeling so worried.


----------



## Meta

nicole0612 said:


> Ladies, any sizing advice for Alexander McQueen leather jackets?  What brand is the fit comparable to?  Italian designers like Gucci or Dolce and Gabbana?


@Pocketbook Pup should have better insight since she bought a jacket from them that she has previously shared.


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> @Pocketbook Pup should have better insight since she bought a jacket from them that she has previously shared.



Thanks WeN, I do remember her gorgeous jacket, purchased on a trip to Europe I think?


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> @cafecreme15 I never tire of seeing Paris - thanks for posting your photos! Work is sending me to France in Nov., and I’m taking the opportunity to bring DH and DS along and make it a vacation. It’ll be DS’ first trip to Europe so I’m really excited to see it through his eyes. Will have to remember to try the goodies at Pierre Herme!
> 
> @cordie - I love your post on bags. I agree with others - it should be a sticky on every thread! I am finding myself moving away from slouchy bags and attracted to something more structured. (Although I still would love a BV bag.)
> Also, re: finding something to do during your confinement (haha, that would have a totally different meaning a hundred years ago in Downton Abbey), how about learning some of the languages of the places you’re visiting on your trip? (I can’t remember where you were going, though). I’m going to try to do this with DS and a reluctant DH with French. Hope you’re able to get the insurance thing sorted out!
> 
> @pocketbookpup So sorry for your loss and the tough times you had. But glad you were able rekindle a priceless friendship.
> 
> @BBC, yowsa, woman! That red gown is amazing on you!!!
> 
> @genie I love the bolide on you. It’s so ladylike, as you said. What color would make your heart go all aflutter? And what leather?
> 
> I know I’m woefully behind on this thread - have had a seriously sick family member and other real life intrusions for the past three weeks or so - but so glad to see you all again!


Nice to see you back! Sorry to hear of tough times with a family illness. I hope things get better soon.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Friends Chat Thread catchup:

@cremel it's so good to see you posting here. That birdie is gorgeous! 

@Genie27 I agree with @papertiger about the GP. I think that's the best choice in the long run. Although, after seeing your pics I really liked the pico on you. 

Frankly, @Cordeliere gives the best advice here and I agree with her 100% - even on some of the details (I hate shoulder straps and I prefer smaller bags, but I'm 5'4" and like arm carry).

@cafecreme thanks for the update! I looooove the pics. Glad to hear you're having a blast. [emoji41]

@Joannadyne thank you! [emoji8]

All is well here. We just celebrated my mom's 72nd birthday (she lives with us) and had Jack's friend Jaden and Jaden's mom over for the weekend. Jaden is pretty busy so we dont get to see them too often but the boys always support each other professionally. It was just nice to get to see them hang out and relax for a change. 

Next weekend is Luke's (DS2) birthday, the following weekend Jack will be singing at Carnegie Hall and the weekend after that DH is taking the boys away for a few days (he asked me to join them but I am really pushing the "guys weekend" idea. They need to have some guy time! And I need a little rest!). [emoji28]


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme thank you for the fabulous photos! I so enjoyed them. Glad you enjoyed your time in Paris.

Nicole I’m not home at the moment. I cab check my jacket. I am a 40 chanel and Dior. I think my McQueen is a 42 and the fit is snug. I’ll post for sure later but when in doubt size up.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Ladies, any sizing advice for Alexander McQueen leather jackets?  What brand is the fit comparable to?  Italian designers like Gucci or Dolce and Gabbana?



McQueen and Gucci are made in the same factories since 2002 and fit exactly the same way (TTS) I'm a 42 across the board (UK 10, US6). Dolce a Gabanna (and Versace) I wear the same size in jackets but the silhouette is often slightly more waisted and the upper-arms more fitted (more a problem when I used to do lots of martial arts).


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme thank you for the fabulous photos! I so enjoyed them. Glad you enjoyed your time in Paris.
> 
> Nicole I’m not home at the moment. I cab check my jacket. I am a 40 chanel and Dior. I think my McQueen is a 42 and the fit is snug. I’ll post for sure later but when in doubt size up.



That sounds right. French 40 is about an Italian 44 (McQueen uses Italian sizing).


----------



## Genie27

@weN84 - I’m not sure which Bolide size that was - 27 sounds right based on the size of my J28. I think I will find the mini too small for me. 

@Joannadyne - sorry about your sick family member. That can be so stressful for all involved. What colour: almost any cool shade of purple. Anemone, Iris, RP. 

@BBC and @papertiger - I’m not seeing the GP - maybe if I tried the leather? The canvas made me feel like I was going to the farmers market. Nice fantasy but not my IRL. I saw a young woman carrying the most darling one in navy the other day and it really worked on her. 

I found my pics from last year in (very) casual summer clothes - P22 in noir, DS36 in Crevette/Craie. I skipped the Craie as it’s too light for my use.


----------



## cafecreme15

Thanks everyone for your warm reception to my Paris photos! It was a long and exhausting day but well forth it. Today I spent most of the day walking around London through parks since it was mostly nice weather. Got caught in the rain though, but I didn’t mind. Just about to leave for dinner at a very scene-y restaurant. I found the forest green sweater dress I mentioned a long time ago. Sorry for the poor lighting! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also Genie I agree with the others (I’ve only had a chance to skim everything) and think the GP is probably the best of these options! Not that my new GP that my SA has waiting for me is making me biased at all...


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme thank you for the fabulous photos! I so enjoyed them. Glad you enjoyed your time in Paris.
> 
> Nicole I’m not home at the moment. I cab check my jacket. I am a 40 chanel and Dior. I think my McQueen is a 42 and the fit is snug. I’ll post for sure later but when in doubt size up.





papertiger said:


> McQueen and Gucci are made in the same factories since 2002 and fit exactly the same way (TTS) I'm a 42 across the board (UK 10, US6). Dolce a Gabanna (and Versace) I wear the same size in jackets but the silhouette is often slightly more waisted and the upper-arms more fitted (more a problem when I used to do lots of martial arts).





papertiger said:


> That sounds right. French 40 is about an Italian 44 (McQueen uses Italian sizing).



Thank you both very much.
I am 36 on average in Chanel (34 sometimes in jackets). I have one Dolce and Gabbana leather jacket and it is a 40 and fits perfectly (but slightly tight in the shoulders if I gain 5#). Gucci is a little small in 38 and a little big in 40, but I usually go for 40 for a jacket. 
I was wondering if I could do 38 for Alexander McQueen for a leather jacket or if 40 is the best bet.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both very much.
> I am 36 on average in Chanel (34 sometimes in jackets). I have one Dolce and Gabbana leather jacket and it is a 40 and fits perfectly (but slightly tight in the shoulders if I gain 5#). Gucci is a little small in 38 and a little big in 40, but I usually go for 40 for a jacket.
> I was wondering if I could do 38 for Alexander McQueen for a leather jacket or if 40 is the best bet.



If the jacket is supposed to be very fitted go with 38 but if it's a jacket to wear over layers go for the 40. A looser fit is 'in' atm but in some jackets (like zip-up racer)  it can look a bit frumpy


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> If the jacket is supposed to be very fitted go with 38 but if it's a jacket to wear over layers go for the 40. A looser fit is 'in' atm but in some jackets (like zip-up racer)  it can look a bit frumpy



I mean to wear it over dresses mostly, so I think I will give the 38 a try first then. Thanks PT.


----------



## EmileH

Ok yes my McQueen is a 44. It’s very fitted especially at the waist which is what I like about it. 

Genie One more vote for a garden party. The picotin looks good on you too though. 

Look who is on the otk boot bandwagon now?


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok yes my McQueen is a 44. It’s very fitted especially at the waist which is what I like about it.
> 
> Genie One more vote for a garden party. The picotin looks good on you too though.
> 
> Look who is on the otk boot bandwagon now?
> View attachment 3991473



Thank you. It all came to nothing because I went to order and it was sold out :/
Maybe it’s for the best because I have tiny shoulders and a tree trunk torso so I probably couldn’t zip it.
I love that special edition bolide. Wow.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> @cafecreme15 cute outfit! Are your boots the SW?
> 
> Glad you had a good time in Paris! Thanks for the pictures - almost like being there.



Good eye Genie! They are SW - I think these are either called the Reserve or Mezza Mezza, can’t remember which.


----------



## chaneljewel

Loved the Paris pics, cafecreme!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Good eye Genie! They are SW - I think these are either called the Reserve or Mezza Mezza, can’t remember which.


I'm keeping an eye on all-day-walking footwear - how are your sneakers working out?


----------



## More bags

cremel said:


> It’s no longer raining this morning. We need the water in the west coast. At least we got two days of rain.
> 
> Now let’s go out for a stroll and check out Anthropology.  Their Spring release is here.  I used to love their clothes when I had a tiny waist(that’s before the two little ones were born.).
> 
> Here is a quick shot of my what I carry today.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend dear TPFers![emoji257][emoji324]
> 
> View attachment 3987121


Your bag is beautiful- what a lovely saturated colour to welcome Spring. It’s dreary and snowy where I am.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I'm keeping an eye on all-day-walking footwear - how are your sneakers working out?



They’re great so far! Mostly had to wear the SW boots in London due to cold weather, but the sneakers are really going to be put to the test in Portugal this weekend. Here are some more, gratuitous photos from London, including my Instagram story commentary/geotags. Would also like to note I had the bet goat cheese I’ve EVER had at Neal’s Dairy. Just phenomenal. It is now my life’s mission to figure out how to get this cheese in the US.


----------



## arabesques

Genie27 said:


> I'm keeping an eye on all-day-walking footwear - how are your sneakers working out?



Génie, I recently picked up some Ecco slip-on shoes during this long voyage, and I ultimately can replace my sneakers with them.  They are very comfortable—supportive footbed with bouncy sole.  They are my main shoe for Azerbaijan, Armenia, Kyrgyzstan and Uzbekistan if that means anything about all-day, whatever happens wear.


----------



## Genie27

@papertiger - today is the day! Looking forward to your Women's Day outfit!

@cafecreme15 - so lovely!

My DUT outfit - Missoni wool dress, Maxi twilly belt, Prada sea island cotton cardigan. Easy, breezy, dressy. 

And on an off topic note: Do any of you ladies have knowledge/experience with HRT for menopause? Please PM me - I have a few questions.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> They’re great so far! Mostly had to wear the SW boots in London due to cold weather, but the sneakers are really going to be put to the test in Portugal this weekend. Here are some more, gratuitous photos from London, including my Instagram story commentary/geotags. Would also like to note I had the bet goat cheese I’ve EVER had at Neal’s Dairy. Just phenomenal. It is now my life’s mission to figure out how to get this cheese in the US.
> 
> View attachment 3993411
> View attachment 3993412
> View attachment 3993413
> View attachment 3993414
> View attachment 3993416
> View attachment 3993417


DH and I had lovely times staying at the Dorchester!  Tea there is great and the food in general is quite good.  My favorite episode there was when another hotel guest was filling their tub at 2am and then fell asleep and the tub overflowed and set off the fire alarms and woke up everyone in the hotel!


----------



## gracekelly

Dress up Thursday!  One of my daytime uniforms.


----------



## Cookiefiend

gracekelly said:


> Dress up Thursday!  One of my daytime uniforms.
> View attachment 3994008



Oo La La! Very chic! [emoji7]
I did not dress up quite so much, i had lunch with one of the friends I’m going to Paris with to iron out a few details, but I wasn’t a total shulb!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> @papertiger - today is the day! Looking forward to your Women's Day outfit!
> 
> @cafecreme15 - so lovely!
> 
> My DUT outfit - Missoni wool dress, Maxi twilly belt, Prada sea island cotton cardigan. Easy, breezy, dressy.
> 
> And on an off topic note: Do any of you ladies have knowledge/experience with HRT for menopause? Please PM me - I have a few questions.



This looks great! 
I love the maxi twilly belt!


----------



## gracekelly

Cookiefiend said:


> Oo La La! Very chic! [emoji7]
> I did not dress up quite so much, i had lunch with one of the friends I’m going to Paris with to iron out a few details, but I wasn’t a total shulb!
> View attachment 3994107


Loving the scarf and the shoes!  When is the Paris trip?


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> Oo La La! Very chic! [emoji7]
> I did not dress up quite so much, i had lunch with one of the friends I’m going to Paris with to iron out a few details, but I wasn’t a total shulb!
> View attachment 3994107


Your shoes match your scarf! Ooh, you're going to Paris as well?!? Are your friends the shopping kind?


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> DH and I had lovely times staying at the Dorchester!  Tea there is great and the food in general is quite good.  My favorite episode there was when another hotel guest was filling their tub at 2am and then fell asleep and the tub overflowed and set off the fire alarms and woke up everyone in the hotel!



Omg, can’t believe that happened! Crazy! The hotel was absolutely gorgeous though.


----------



## Cookiefiend

gracekelly said:


> Loving the scarf and the shoes!  When is the Paris trip?


 Thank you! I leave May 28th, just 5 days for me. 
I've already started thinking about what to pack!  


Genie27 said:


> Your shoes match your scarf! Ooh, you're going to Paris as well?!? Are your friends the shopping kind?


My friends are indeed the shopping type but not really the high end shopping type. We'll probably do a lot of window shopping.  We have planned a stop in Hermes for, at the very least, a scarf - I'm hoping for a mousseline.  We tried to plan on what we want to see, where we want to eat (because omg - that is very important! We had a very funny discussion that ended with me saying 'heck, I'll eat stale croissants and cheese, so long as I have good wine!'), and plan some time to just enjoy being there.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> They’re great so far! Mostly had to wear the SW boots in London due to cold weather, but the sneakers are really going to be put to the test in Portugal this weekend. Here are some more, gratuitous photos from London, including my Instagram story commentary/geotags. Would also like to note I had the bet goat cheese I’ve EVER had at Neal’s Dairy. Just phenomenal. It is now my life’s mission to figure out how to get this cheese in the US.
> 
> View attachment 3993411
> View attachment 3993412
> View attachment 3993413
> View attachment 3993414
> View attachment 3993416
> View attachment 3993417



The Dorchester is really pretty.   I appreciate the way you have labelled the pics.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> @papertiger - today is the day! Looking forward to your Women's Day outfit!
> 
> @cafecreme15 - so lovely!
> 
> My DUT outfit - Missoni wool dress, Maxi twilly belt, Prada sea island cotton cardigan. Easy, breezy, dressy.
> 
> And on an off topic note: Do any of you ladies have knowledge/experience with HRT for menopause? Please PM me - I have a few questions.



The scarf belt is inspiring.   I have no waist.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Dress up Thursday!  One of my daytime uniforms.
> View attachment 3994008



Elegant as always.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> Oo La La! Very chic! [emoji7]
> I did not dress up quite so much, i had lunch with one of the friends I’m going to Paris with to iron out a few details, but I wasn’t a total shulb!
> View attachment 3994107



Love the shoes.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> Love the shoes.


Even at my height, I still wear the heels - I love 'em! 
(they make me 6' 2", but its not like I'm short when I take them off!)


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! I leave May 28th, just 5 days for me.
> I've already started thinking about what to pack!
> 
> My friends are indeed the shopping type but not really the high end shopping type. We'll probably do a lot of window shopping.  We have planned a stop in Hermes for, at the very least, a scarf - I'm hoping for a mousseline.  We tried to plan on what we want to see, where we want to eat (because omg - that is very important! We had a very funny discussion that ended with me saying 'heck, I'll eat stale croissants and cheese, so long as I have good wine!'), and plan some time to just enjoy being there.


It's tough to find high-end shopping companions- that’s why tpf is so fantastic! 


Cordeliere said:


> The scarf belt is inspiring.   I have no waist.


Me neither - the sweater makes it work!


----------



## papertiger

Today is the day!

Demonstrations all round the world against our unfair world towards women and I'm worried about coordinating colours but never mind...Basically we got together to honour many of the women who worked tirelessly for many _many_ years as Suffragists (non-violent) and Suffragettes (who went further) and we had some eminent women speakers from the political, scientific and academic worlds come and speak (they were excellent and so inspiring).

Outfit: I wore Pucci jumper, Comme de Garcon skirt;  DMs, rabbit fur jacket with the toggles, YSL Ivoire Marjorelle bag (it looked a bit like a Edwardian carpet bag with this outfit) and borrowed a beautiful violet Pagase d'H.

Usually I wear this jumper back to front because the positioning of the swirl is usually too commanding and does me no favours (white is the one bra colour I don't own, today I wore a pale grey cami with built in support) the placement of tis large swirl works as though a sash.

I centred the outfit around the perfect scarf I was loaned especially for the occasion. _If_ was _my_ scarf I would have worn it as a hairband wich would have looked better but I wasn't about to do that to someone else's pride and joy so I kept it very simple and it ended up like a triangle flag down the side of my skirt.

I didn't wear my Bambou Plume because it's not near the softer green in the jumper _or_ the scarf and it was all just too much. It's good to put this oldie bag to good use too

I took this pic before I tied the scarf in a big triangle round my waist and over one hip that looked better but my stupid phone ran out of energy. I also took my hat off!


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> @papertiger - today is the day! Looking forward to your Women's Day outfit!
> 
> @cafecreme15 - so lovely!
> 
> My DUT outfit - Missoni wool dress, Maxi twilly belt, Prada sea island cotton cardigan. Easy, breezy, dressy.
> 
> And on an off topic note: Do any of you ladies have knowledge/experience with HRT for menopause? Please PM me - I have a few questions.



Looking fantastic *Genie*!!!


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok yes my McQueen is a 44. It’s very fitted especially at the waist which is what I like about it.
> 
> Genie One more vote for a garden party. The picotin looks good on you too though.
> 
> Look who is on the otk boot bandwagon now?
> View attachment 3991473



They come in navy suede too


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> They’re great so far! Mostly had to wear the SW boots in London due to cold weather, but the sneakers are really going to be put to the test in Portugal this weekend. Here are some more, gratuitous photos from London, including my Instagram story commentary/geotags. Would also like to note I had the bet goat cheese I’ve EVER had at Neal’s Dairy. Just phenomenal. It is now my life’s mission to figure out how to get this cheese in the US.
> 
> View attachment 3993411
> View attachment 3993412
> View attachment 3993413
> View attachment 3993414
> View attachment 3993416
> View attachment 3993417


This all looks like fun
Do you remember the name of the goats cheese, I want to taste it too.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Dress up Thursday!  One of my daytime uniforms.
> View attachment 3994008



I love _every_thing about this picture


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Oo La La! Very chic! [emoji7]
> I did not dress up quite so much, i had lunch with one of the friends I’m going to Paris with to iron out a few details, but I wasn’t a total shulb!
> View attachment 3994107



It's _all_ about those (amazing) shoes


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Today is the day!
> 
> Demonstrations all round the world against our unfair world towards women and I'm worried about coordinating colours but never mind...Basically we got together to honour many of the women who worked tirelessly for many _many_ years as Suffragists (non-violent) and Suffragettes (who went further) and we had some eminent women speakers from the political, scientific and academic worlds come and speak (they were excellent and so inspiring).
> 
> Outfit: I wore Pucci jumper, Comme de Garcon skirt;  DMs, rabbit fur jacket with the toggles, YSL Ivoire Marjorelle bag (it looked a bit like a Edwardian carpet bag with this outfit) and borrowed a beautiful violet Pagase d'H.
> 
> Usually I wear this jumper back to front because the positioning of the swirl is usually too commanding and does me no favours (white is the one bra colour I don't own, today I wore a pale grey cami with built in support) the placement of tis large swirl works as though a sash.
> 
> I centred the outfit around the perfect scarf I was loaned especially for the occasion. _If_ was _my_ scarf I would have worn it as a hairband wich would have looked better but I wasn't about to do that to someone else's pride and joy so I kept it very simple and it ended up like a triangle flag down the side of my skirt.
> 
> I didn't wear my Bambou Plume because it's not near the softer green in the jumper _or_ the scarf and it was all just too much. It's good to put this oldie bag to good use too
> 
> I took this pic before I tied the scarf in a big triangle round my waist and over one hip that looked better but my stupid phone ran out of energy. I also took my hat off!



Fabulous.   You have such interesting clothes.  Love the colors in this outfit.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Fabulous.   You have such interesting clothes.  Love the colors in this outfit.



Thank you so much XXX


----------



## gracekelly

@papertiger  Thanks for the compliment! You outdid yourself with your outfit!  You managed to get all the colors in!


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> Today is the day!
> 
> Demonstrations all round the world against our unfair world towards women and I'm worried about coordinating colours but never mind...Basically we got together to honour many of the women who worked tirelessly for many _many_ years as Suffragists (non-violent) and Suffragettes (who went further) and we had some eminent women speakers from the political, scientific and academic worlds come and speak (they were excellent and so inspiring).
> 
> Outfit: I wore Pucci jumper, Comme de Garcon skirt;  DMs, rabbit fur jacket with the toggles, YSL Ivoire Marjorelle bag (it looked a bit like a Edwardian carpet bag with this outfit) and borrowed a beautiful violet Pagase d'H.
> 
> Usually I wear this jumper back to front because the positioning of the swirl is usually too commanding and does me no favours (white is the one bra colour I don't own, today I wore a pale grey cami with built in support) the placement of tis large swirl works as though a sash.
> 
> I centred the outfit around the perfect scarf I was loaned especially for the occasion. _If_ was _my_ scarf I would have worn it as a hairband wich would have looked better but I wasn't about to do that to someone else's pride and joy so I kept it very simple and it ended up like a triangle flag down the side of my skirt.
> 
> I didn't wear my Bambou Plume because it's not near the softer green in the jumper _or_ the scarf and it was all just too much. It's good to put this oldie bag to good use too
> 
> I took this pic before I tied the scarf in a big triangle round my waist and over one hip that looked better but my stupid phone ran out of energy. I also took my hat off!


How perfect is this?!? You got all the colours in and look fabulous! Agree the neutral bag was a better fit than the Bambou.


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> Today is the day!
> 
> Demonstrations all round the world against our unfair world towards women and I'm worried about coordinating colours but never mind...Basically we got together to honour many of the women who worked tirelessly for many _many_ years as Suffragists (non-violent) and Suffragettes (who went further) and we had some eminent women speakers from the political, scientific and academic worlds come and speak (they were excellent and so inspiring).
> 
> Outfit: I wore Pucci jumper, Comme de Garcon skirt;  DMs, rabbit fur jacket with the toggles, YSL Ivoire Marjorelle bag (it looked a bit like a Edwardian carpet bag with this outfit) and borrowed a beautiful violet Pagase d'H.
> 
> Usually I wear this jumper back to front because the positioning of the swirl is usually too commanding and does me no favours (white is the one bra colour I don't own, today I wore a pale grey cami with built in support) the placement of tis large swirl works as though a sash.
> 
> I centred the outfit around the perfect scarf I was loaned especially for the occasion. _If_ was _my_ scarf I would have worn it as a hairband wich would have looked better but I wasn't about to do that to someone else's pride and joy so I kept it very simple and it ended up like a triangle flag down the side of my skirt.
> 
> I didn't wear my Bambou Plume because it's not near the softer green in the jumper _or_ the scarf and it was all just too much. It's good to put this oldie bag to good use too
> 
> I took this pic before I tied the scarf in a big triangle round my waist and over one hip that looked better but my stupid phone ran out of energy. I also took my hat off!



Fabulous beyond words


----------



## Moirai

Ladies, you all look lovely in your outfits.
@cafecreme15  glad you are enjoying your trip despite the weather.
@Genie27 I love Bolide on you. 
@papertiger  you look wonderful as I expected. My apologies for not joining in on today's special dress-up. I've been preoccupied with caring for a very sick family member.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Today is the day!
> 
> Demonstrations all round the world against our unfair world towards women and I'm worried about coordinating colours but never mind...Basically we got together to honour many of the women who worked tirelessly for many _many_ years as Suffragists (non-violent) and Suffragettes (who went further) and we had some eminent women speakers from the political, scientific and academic worlds come and speak (they were excellent and so inspiring).
> 
> Outfit: I wore Pucci jumper, Comme de Garcon skirt;  DMs, rabbit fur jacket with the toggles, YSL Ivoire Marjorelle bag (it looked a bit like a Edwardian carpet bag with this outfit) and borrowed a beautiful violet Pagase d'H.
> 
> Usually I wear this jumper back to front because the positioning of the swirl is usually too commanding and does me no favours (white is the one bra colour I don't own, today I wore a pale grey cami with built in support) the placement of tis large swirl works as though a sash.
> 
> I centred the outfit around the perfect scarf I was loaned especially for the occasion. _If_ was _my_ scarf I would have worn it as a hairband wich would have looked better but I wasn't about to do that to someone else's pride and joy so I kept it very simple and it ended up like a triangle flag down the side of my skirt.
> 
> I didn't wear my Bambou Plume because it's not near the softer green in the jumper _or_ the scarf and it was all just too much. It's good to put this oldie bag to good use too
> 
> I took this pic before I tied the scarf in a big triangle round my waist and over one hip that looked better but my stupid phone ran out of energy. I also took my hat off!



How exciting! Is it wrong to say I’m thrilled that you surprised us by putting together your fantastic outfit with “new” articles (new to this discussion)? It’s a treat to see how it all came together to honor the women being remembered today. Thanks to these women who sacrificed and battled (and for those who still do) to allow us to have the rights we deserve.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> This all looks like fun
> Do you remember the name of the goats cheese, I want to taste it too.



It’s called Sinodun Hill! Not to be missed

https://www.nealsyarddairy.co.uk/product/our-cheeses/sinodun-hill/


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Ladies, you all look lovely in your outfits.
> @cafecreme15  glad you are enjoying your trip despite the weather.
> @Genie27 I love Bolide on you.
> @papertiger  you look wonderful as I expected. My apologies for not joining in on today's special dress-up. I've been preoccupied with caring for a very sick family member.



Than you so much. 

Very sorry to hear about your relative, I wish he or she a speedy recovery


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Fabulous beyond words



Thank you *PP*, that's very kind


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> How exciting! Is it wrong to say I’m thrilled that you surprised us by putting together your fantastic outfit with “new” articles (new to this discussion)? It’s a treat to see how it all came together to honor the women being remembered today. *Thanks to these women who sacrificed and battled (and for those who still do) to allow us to have the rights we deserve*.



 Very well said


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> It’s called Sinodun Hill! Not to be missed
> 
> https://www.nealsyarddairy.co.uk/product/our-cheeses/sinodun-hill/



I won't be. Thank you, I can't wait.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> @papertiger  Thanks for the compliment! You outdid yourself with your outfit!  You managed to get all the colors in!



Thank you!

Most ladies went for either all purple or green and looked immaculate and sophisticated. My choice was obviously a bit more 'fun'.


----------



## Joannadyne

papertiger said:


> Today is the day!
> 
> Demonstrations all round the world against our unfair world towards women and I'm worried about coordinating colours but never mind...Basically we got together to honour many of the women who worked tirelessly for many _many_ years as Suffragists (non-violent) and Suffragettes (who went further) and we had some eminent women speakers from the political, scientific and academic worlds come and speak (they were excellent and so inspiring).
> 
> Outfit: I wore Pucci jumper, Comme de Garcon skirt;  DMs, rabbit fur jacket with the toggles, YSL Ivoire Marjorelle bag (it looked a bit like a Edwardian carpet bag with this outfit) and borrowed a beautiful violet Pagase d'H.
> 
> Usually I wear this jumper back to front because the positioning of the swirl is usually too commanding and does me no favours (white is the one bra colour I don't own, today I wore a pale grey cami with built in support) the placement of tis large swirl works as though a sash.
> 
> I centred the outfit around the perfect scarf I was loaned especially for the occasion. _If_ was _my_ scarf I would have worn it as a hairband wich would have looked better but I wasn't about to do that to someone else's pride and joy so I kept it very simple and it ended up like a triangle flag down the side of my skirt.
> 
> I didn't wear my Bambou Plume because it's not near the softer green in the jumper _or_ the scarf and it was all just too much. It's good to put this oldie bag to good use too
> 
> I took this pic before I tied the scarf in a big triangle round my waist and over one hip that looked better but my stupid phone ran out of energy. I also took my hat off!



You look fabulous!


----------



## Joannadyne

Moirai said:


> Ladies, you all look lovely in your outfits.
> @cafecreme15  glad you are enjoying your trip despite the weather.
> @Genie27 I love Bolide on you.
> @papertiger  you look wonderful as I expected. My apologies for not joining in on today's special dress-up. I've been preoccupied with caring for a very sick family member.



Oh, no, sending you strength and love. Hope they heal quickly


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> You look fabulous!


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> Even at my height, I still wear the heels - I love 'em!
> (they make me 6' 2", but its not like I'm short when I take them off!)


Legs for days! Someone here was asking about pant length coupled with boots, Was it you? Or @momasaurus ? Either way, this is a nice look with ankle length pants.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> They come in navy suede too


I *need* a pair of navy suede OTKs.


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Most ladies went for either all purple or green and looked immaculate and sophisticated. My choice was obviously a bit more 'fun'.


Did anyone go retro and dress like the Pankhurst ladies?


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Did anyone go retro and dress like the Pankhurst ladies?



No, but a couple had the campaigning antique rosettes of their ggrandmothers'


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> No, but a couple had the campaigning antique rosettes of their ggrandmothers'


That's pretty cool!  Some ugly things went on back then with imprisonment and tube feedings.


----------



## Notorious Pink

@cafecreme thanks for the beautiful London pics! It looks like we will be heading there in July - details need to be worked out but DH has always wanted to go back to Greece (he went twice as a teen, with essentially a few dollars and a backpack) so we will spend a few days on Santorini and then a few in London for me. 

No details on that yet as he just decided to take the boys away for a few days at the end of this month. I think they're going to Jamaica. And then his cousin is taking us and my BIL/SIL away for a few days in May to celebrate DHs 50th. For people who love to stay home we do an awful lot of traveling! 

@papertiger you looked fabulous I loved the outfit! I too agree about the bag choice.

@Moirai sending healing thoughts to your family member. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]

Survived the NE storm ok! We lost power for a day. 

Hugs to all!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I *need* a pair of navy suede OTKs.



I highly recommend them, they match everything.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> @cafecreme thanks for the beautiful London pics! It looks like we will be heading there in July - details need to be worked out but DH has always wanted to go back to Greece (he went twice as a teen, with essentially a few dollars and a backpack) so we will spend a few days on Santorini and then a few in London for me.
> 
> No details on that yet as he just decided to take the boys away for a few days at the end of this month. I think they're going to Jamaica. And then his cousin is taking us and my BIL/SIL away for a few days in May to celebrate DHs 50th. For people who love to stay home we do an awful lot of traveling!
> 
> @papertiger you looked fabulous I loved the outfit! I too agree about the bag choice.
> 
> @Moirai sending healing thoughts to your family member. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> Survived the NE storm ok! We lost power for a day.
> 
> Hugs to all!



Thank you so much

Glad you survived, even being without power for a day is not easy at all.


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> They’re great so far! Mostly had to wear the SW boots in London due to cold weather, but the sneakers are really going to be put to the test in Portugal this weekend. Here are some more, gratuitous photos from London, including my Instagram story commentary/geotags. Would also like to note I had the bet goat cheese I’ve EVER had at Neal’s Dairy. Just phenomenal. It is now my life’s mission to figure out how to get this cheese in the US.
> 
> View attachment 3993411
> View attachment 3993412
> View attachment 3993413
> View attachment 3993414
> View attachment 3993416
> View attachment 3993417



CHEESE! What more is there to say?


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Legs for days! Someone here was asking about pant length coupled with boots, Was it you? Or @momasaurus ? Either way, this is a nice look with ankle length pants.



'Twas I, and got great advice here! But I'm still in snow boots, alas....


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> Glad you survived, even being without power for a day is not easy at all.



We have a small generator for the necessities (like the Nespresso!) My mother had been cooking dinner and was able to finish it, and the boys had lights and could charge devices in their rooms. My mom had inexplicably purchased caps with lights on the underside of the lid and so between that and the leftover party glow sticks from Jack's Bar Mitzvah which the boys taped up everywhere, we were fine. The only issue was no wifi, which for most families would be a blessing, but when you have a kid who does all of his schooling online, it wasn't great. Fortunately he was able to connect from the hotspot on my iPad, which is the only device able to regularly get two bars of service in his room. 

I think I need to invest in one of those portable hotspots. Does anyone have one?


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> We have a small generator for the necessities (like the Nespresso!) My mother had been cooking dinner and was able to finish it, and the boys had lights and could charge devices in their rooms. My mom had inexplicably purchased caps with lights on the underside of the lid and so between that and the leftover party glow sticks from Jack's Bar Mitzvah which the boys taped up everywhere, we were fine. The only issue was no wifi, which for most families would be a blessing, but when you have a kid who does all of his schooling online, it wasn't great. Fortunately he was able to connect from the hotspot on my iPad, which is the only device able to regularly get two bars of service in his room.
> 
> *I think I need to invest in one of those portable hotspots. Does anyone have one?*



I'd be interested to hear too


----------



## EmileH

Can’t you turn your phone into a portable hotspot?  We have a whole house generator. Thank goodness. I had power the whole time but lost phone cable and internet. 

I haven’t been participating in dress up Thursdays. I have to dress up everyday for work. Off duty dressing is more my challenge. So here’s my contribution to stylish Saturday. Prada mohair sweater and cashmere coat purchased on my nesting spree on my birthday trip, j crew pencil skirt, banana republic blouse, SW boots, Hermes accessories.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can’t you turn your phone into a portable hotspot?  We have a whole house generator. Thank goodness. I had power the whole time but lost phone cable and internet.
> 
> I haven’t been participating in dress up Thursdays. I have to dress up everyday for work. Off duty dressing is more my challenge. So here’s my contribution to stylish Saturday. Prada mohair sweater and cashmere coat purchased on my nesting spree on my birthday trip, j crew pencil skirt, banana republic blouse, SW boots, Hermes accessories.
> 
> View attachment 3996046
> View attachment 3996048
> View attachment 3996051


Love this look! And you have lovely hand(s)!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can’t you turn your phone into a portable hotspot?  We have a whole house generator. Thank goodness. I had power the whole time but lost phone cable and internet.
> 
> I haven’t been participating in dress up Thursdays. I have to dress up everyday for work. Off duty dressing is more my challenge. So here’s my contribution to stylish Saturday. Prada mohair sweater and cashmere coat purchased on my nesting spree on my birthday trip, j crew pencil skirt, banana republic blouse, SW boots, Hermes accessories.
> 
> View attachment 3996046
> View attachment 3996048
> View attachment 3996051



You look amazing! Love the sweater!


----------



## Cordeliere

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can’t you turn your phone into a portable hotspot?  We have a whole house generator. Thank goodness. I had power the whole time but lost phone cable and internet.
> 
> I haven’t been participating in dress up Thursdays. I have to dress up everyday for work. Off duty dressing is more my challenge. So here’s my contribution to stylish Saturday. Prada mohair sweater and cashmere coat purchased on my nesting spree on my birthday trip, j crew pencil skirt, banana republic blouse, SW boots, Hermes accessories.
> 
> View attachment 3996046
> View attachment 3996048
> View attachment 3996051



You look fabulous.  Love the boots.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> @cafecreme thanks for the beautiful London pics! It looks like we will be heading there in July - details need to be worked out but DH has always wanted to go back to Greece (he went twice as a teen, with essentially a few dollars and a backpack) so we will spend a few days on Santorini and then a few in London for me.
> 
> No details on that yet as he just decided to take the boys away for a few days at the end of this month. I think they're going to Jamaica. And then his cousin is taking us and my BIL/SIL away for a few days in May to celebrate DHs 50th. For people who love to stay home we do an awful lot of traveling!
> All of these sound like fabulous trips! Santorini is just gorgeous. I was there a few years ago and had the best time. I went in the off season (October) but it was still warm. Happy to give itinerary suggestions if you need! I’ll be hitting some other Greek islands in August.
> @papertiger you looked fabulous I loved the outfit! I too agree about the bag choice.
> 
> @Moirai sending healing thoughts to your family member. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> Survived the NE storm ok! We lost power for a day.
> 
> Hugs to all!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can’t you turn your phone into a portable hotspot?  We have a whole house generator. Thank goodness. I had power the whole time but lost phone cable and internet.
> 
> I haven’t been participating in dress up Thursdays. I have to dress up everyday for work. Off duty dressing is more my challenge. So here’s my contribution to stylish Saturday. Prada mohair sweater and cashmere coat purchased on my nesting spree on my birthday trip, j crew pencil skirt, banana republic blouse, SW boots, Hermes accessories.
> 
> View attachment 3996046
> View attachment 3996048
> View attachment 3996051



I love this look! Casual chic at its finest. Is “Stylish Saturday” a thing now too? Because I’d be on board for that!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies. Cafecreme I made it up. Dressing casually but still looking put together is challenging for me.


----------



## cafecreme15

I’m back in the US from my London, Paris, Lisbon adventure! I had the best time and was sad to come home. Lisbon was absolutely charming; the best way I can describe the aesthetic is a cross between Spain and the Caribbean. The rainy season just started so I had to contend with that, and it sadly caused me to miss out on Sintra, as we decided to skip it because severe thunderstorms were predicted. It ended up being beautiful the day we were planning to go, but what can you do...just means I’ll have to go back! Lisbon is surprisingly not a great art city; the only museum I would really recommend going to is the National Coach Museum, which has a fabulous collection of royal coaches spanning 3 centuries. I think the best thing to do in Lisbon is to walk around all the different neighborhoods and eat your way through the city. Everything is very affordable and DELICIOUS. Need to eat some fruits and veg now that I’m home, ate WAY too much cheese, sausage, ham, and bread there. [emoji85] Here is the last batch of photos.


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m back in the US from my London, Paris, Lisbon adventure! I had the best time and was sad to come home. Lisbon was absolutely charming; the best way I can describe the aesthetic is a cross between Spain and the Caribbean. The rainy season just started so I had to contend with that, and it sadly caused me to miss out on Sintra, as we decided to skip it because severe thunderstorms were predicted. It ended up being beautiful the day we were planning to go, but what can you do...just means I’ll have to go back! Lisbon is surprisingly not a great art city; the only museum I would really recommend going to is the National Coach Museum, which has a fabulous collection of royal coaches spanning 3 centuries. I think the best thing to do in Lisbon is to walk around all the different neighborhoods and eat your way through the city. Everything is very affordable and DELICIOUS. Need to eat some fruits and veg now that I’m home, ate WAY too much cheese, sausage, ham, and bread there. [emoji85] Here is the last batch of photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998345
> View attachment 3998346
> View attachment 3998347
> View attachment 3998348
> View attachment 3998349
> View attachment 3998351
> View attachment 3998352
> View attachment 3998353


I remember the egg tart place vividly!!


----------



## cafecreme15

periogirl28 said:


> I remember the egg tart place vividly!!


Love the eggs tarts! Cant believe I didn't know they existed until my trip. I went to the two supposedly best places in the city - Pastels de Belem and Manteigaria. Thought they were both delicious despite having slightly different properties.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Love the eggs tarts! Cant believe I didn't know they existed until my trip. I went to the two supposedly best places in the city - Pastels de Belem and Manteigaria. Thought they were both delicious despite having slightly different properties.


My favourites were the ones that were not too eggy and had a nice carmelized top, and flaky crust. Mmmmmmm.....


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> My favourites were the ones that were not too eggy and had a nice carmelized top, and flaky crust. Mmmmmmm.....


I brought a sleeve of them back for my family (and of course for myself!) so I will have to see how they traveled...not expecting them to be as good as they are fresh, but hopefully still yummy!


----------



## Genie27

On my summer all-day-walking sneaker quest:
Clockwise from top left:
Jimmy Choo with strass (these are couple of sizes bigger than my feet, so look like clod hoppers - right size will be more proportionate)
Gucci - love the rubber sole, not sure about the sparkle
Jimmy Choo mesh in the tea rose - like the mesh for comfort, not sure about stylishness 
Jimmy Choo mesh in anthracite, as above

They will not be worn with tights, but bare legs, so I’m leaning towards white and or gold  rather than the darker ones....thoughts?

I never did get to see the pucci sneakers - next weekend perhaps.


----------



## EmileH

Hmmmm... I’m sneaker challenged but I think I like the mesh ones. 

I have t start pulling my summer clothes together. While sticking the my budget. [emoji848]


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> On my summer all-day-walking sneaker quest:
> Clockwise from top left:
> Jimmy Choo with strass (these are couple of sizes bigger than my feet, so look like clod hoppers - right size will be more proportionate)
> Gucci - love the rubber sole, not sure about the sparkle
> Jimmy Choo mesh in the tea rose - like the mesh for comfort, not sure about stylishness
> Jimmy Choo mesh in anthracite, as above
> 
> They will not be worn with tights, but bare legs, so I’m leaning towards white and or gold  rather than the darker ones....thoughts?
> 
> I never did get to see the pucci sneakers - next weekend perhaps.


To be honest I'm not crazy about any of these. The Jimmy Choo sparkle are nice, but look pretty heavy for summer. I don't love the colors in the Gucci, and while I sort of like the mesh on the bottom Jimmy Choos, the lace-ups take away from it for me, and don't seem very timeless or like they can be worn with whatever.

If it helps, Im giving my Cole Haan Grandpro Tennis sneaker 4.5/5 stars after walking approximately 60,000 steps in them in Lisbon. They are very lightweight, breathable, and comfortable. I do wish they were a tad more supportive, but I happen to have a very high arch so finding truly supportive shoes is quite difficult.

From Cole Haan, I also like these:
http://www.colehaan.com/womens-gran...h-stitchlite-metallic-silver-knit/W11241.html

and these:
http://www.colehaan.com/womens-2.zerogrand-oxford-with-stitchlite-peach-blush-knit-argento-metallic-optic/W10584.html?dwvar_W10584_color=Peach Blush Knit-argento Metallic-optic&dwvar_W10584_width=#cgid=womens_shoes&start=1

I wil probably get one of these before my August trip.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> To be honest I'm not crazy about any of these. The Jimmy Choo sparkle are nice, but look pretty heavy for summer. I don't love the colors in the Gucci, and while I sort of like the mesh on the bottom Jimmy Choos, the lace-ups take away from it for me, and don't seem very timeless or like they can be worn with whatever.
> 
> If it helps, Im giving my Cole Haan Grandpro Tennis sneaker 4.5/5 stars after walking approximately 60,000 steps in them in Lisbon. They are very lightweight, breathable, and comfortable. I do wish they were a tad more supportive, but I happen to have a very high arch so finding truly supportive shoes is quite difficult.
> 
> From Cole Haan, I also like these:
> http://www.colehaan.com/womens-gran...h-stitchlite-metallic-silver-knit/W11241.html
> 
> and these:
> http://www.colehaan.com/womens-2.zerogrand-oxford-with-stitchlite-peach-blush-knit-argento-metallic-optic/W10584.html?dwvar_W10584_color=Peach Blush Knit-argento Metallic-optic&dwvar_W10584_width=#cgid=womens_shoes&start=1
> 
> I wil probably get one of these before my August trip.


It's like you read my mind!! - those were exactly my concerns too.

I like the Cole Haans mesh - will definitely check those out as well, next weekend. Thanks for the recommendation - their Stitchlite seems to be right up my alley!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> It's like you read my mind!! - those were exactly my concerns too.
> 
> I like the Cole Haans mesh - will definitely check those out as well, next weekend. Thanks for the recommendation - their Stitchlite seems to be right up my alley!



I actually thought of you the first time I saw the Stitchlite! Strikes me as very much your style!


----------



## Cordeliere

I have to share today's excitement.   I have been on a bag buying binge.  3 bags in 3 months.  Will share the others in the future.   What excites me so much about this one is the box.   Honestly this is the biggest box I have ever received.  I have purchased quilts that arrived in smaller boxes.  

I was stunned when DH walked in this it.   Good that I wasn't trying to sneak it in.   Not to build too much suspense, it is a pre-loved Hermes toile tote with shoulder carry straps.  It is bigger than a birkin 40, but the box looked like it could contain the thing that ate Cleveland. 

Took a pic of it on the counter.  Pic didn't convey size.  Made DH take a pic of me holding it.  And yes, I am in my pjs.  Pjs are my current uniform since my knee difficulties.  

Then I opened it.   OMG.  It has an Hermes box.  That is why it is so large.  I am not the kind of person who buys bags from the boutique, so this will probably be my only Hermes box that is not from the 1950s.   

And then there is a pic of the bag airing outside.   It came from Japan and like most bags from Japan, it smells musty.  But that will pass.  I purchased this bag for something for those times I want to haul a lot of junk--sneakers, lunch and snacks for all day, and that bottle of water that will leak.   I am pretty happy with it.   But the box made a bigger impression than the bag, probably because it was a surprise and the bag wasn't.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> I have to share today's excitement.   I have been on a bag buying binge.  3 bags in 3 months.  Will share the others in the future.   What excites me so much about this one is the box.   Honestly this is the biggest box I have ever received.  I have purchased quilts that arrived in smaller boxes.
> 
> I was stunned when DH walked in this it.   Good that I wasn't trying to sneak it in.   Not to build too much suspense, it is a pre-loved Hermes toile tote with shoulder carry straps.  It is bigger than a birkin 40, but the box looked like it could contain the thing that ate Cleveland.
> 
> Took a pic of it on the counter.  Pic didn't convey size.  Made DH take a pic of me holding it.  And yes, I am in my pjs.  Pjs are my current uniform since my knee difficulties.
> 
> Then I opened it.   OMG.  It has an Hermes box.  That is why it is so large.  I am not the kind of person who buys bags from the boutique, so this will probably be my only Hermes box that is not from the 1950s.
> 
> And then there is a pic of the bag airing outside.   It came from Japan and like most bags from Japan, it smells musty.  But that will pass.  I purchased this bag for something for those times I want to haul a lot of junk--sneakers, lunch and snacks for all day, and that bottle of water that will leak.   I am pretty happy with it.   But the box made a bigger impression than the bag, probably because it was a surprise and the bag wasn't.
> View attachment 4001063
> View attachment 4001064
> View attachment 4001065
> View attachment 4001066


Very cute!
But that box is huge - I burst out laughing!


----------



## EmileH

Tha bag is wonderful!!! Love it. Perfect for your use and climate. The box is funny. I had a 40 cm box and it was big. This is ginormous.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> I have to share today's excitement.   I have been on a bag buying binge.  3 bags in 3 months.  Will share the others in the future.   What excites me so much about this one is the box.   Honestly this is the biggest box I have ever received.  I have purchased quilts that arrived in smaller boxes.
> 
> I was stunned when DH walked in this it.   Good that I wasn't trying to sneak it in.   Not to build too much suspense, it is a pre-loved Hermes toile tote with shoulder carry straps.  It is bigger than a birkin 40, but the box looked like it could contain the thing that ate Cleveland.
> 
> Took a pic of it on the counter.  Pic didn't convey size.  Made DH take a pic of me holding it.  And yes, I am in my pjs.  Pjs are my current uniform since my knee difficulties.
> 
> Then I opened it.   OMG.  It has an Hermes box.  That is why it is so large.  I am not the kind of person who buys bags from the boutique, so this will probably be my only Hermes box that is not from the 1950s.
> 
> And then there is a pic of the bag airing outside.   It came from Japan and like most bags from Japan, it smells musty.  But that will pass.  I purchased this bag for something for those times I want to haul a lot of junk--sneakers, lunch and snacks for all day, and that bottle of water that will leak.   I am pretty happy with it.   But the box made a bigger impression than the bag, probably because it was a surprise and the bag wasn't.
> View attachment 4001063
> View attachment 4001064
> View attachment 4001065
> View attachment 4001066


OMG, if you had not posted the shot of it being carried, I would not have guessed the scale! That is huge!!! The bag is really nice and seems perfect for how you plan to use it!


----------



## cremel

Congrats Corde!!! What a lovely DH[emoji2]


----------



## Cordeliere

Glad you could grasp the size of the box and that it gave you a chuckle too.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> I have to share today's excitement.   I have been on a bag buying binge.  3 bags in 3 months.  Will share the others in the future.   What excites me so much about this one is the box.   Honestly this is the biggest box I have ever received.  I have purchased quilts that arrived in smaller boxes.
> 
> I was stunned when DH walked in this it.   Good that I wasn't trying to sneak it in.   Not to build too much suspense, it is a pre-loved Hermes toile tote with shoulder carry straps.  It is bigger than a birkin 40, but the box looked like it could contain the thing that ate Cleveland.
> 
> Took a pic of it on the counter.  Pic didn't convey size.  Made DH take a pic of me holding it.  And yes, I am in my pjs.  Pjs are my current uniform since my knee difficulties.
> 
> Then I opened it.   OMG.  It has an Hermes box.  That is why it is so large.  I am not the kind of person who buys bags from the boutique, so this will probably be my only Hermes box that is not from the 1950s.
> 
> And then there is a pic of the bag airing outside.   It came from Japan and like most bags from Japan, it smells musty.  But that will pass.  I purchased this bag for something for those times I want to haul a lot of junk--sneakers, lunch and snacks for all day, and that bottle of water that will leak.   I am pretty happy with it.   But the box made a bigger impression than the bag, probably because it was a surprise and the bag wasn't.
> View attachment 4001063
> View attachment 4001064
> View attachment 4001065
> View attachment 4001066



Now that is a BOX! I love the bag. It seems perfect for what you want to use it for!


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I have to share today's excitement.   I have been on a bag buying binge.  3 bags in 3 months.  Will share the others in the future.   What excites me so much about this one is the box.   Honestly this is the biggest box I have ever received.  I have purchased quilts that arrived in smaller boxes.
> 
> I was stunned when DH walked in this it.   Good that I wasn't trying to sneak it in.   Not to build too much suspense, it is a pre-loved Hermes toile tote with shoulder carry straps.  It is bigger than a birkin 40, but the box looked like it could contain the thing that ate Cleveland.
> 
> Took a pic of it on the counter.  Pic didn't convey size.  Made DH take a pic of me holding it.  And yes, I am in my pjs.  Pjs are my current uniform since my knee difficulties.
> 
> Then I opened it.   OMG.  It has an Hermes box.  That is why it is so large.  I am not the kind of person who buys bags from the boutique, so this will probably be my only Hermes box that is not from the 1950s.
> 
> And then there is a pic of the bag airing outside.   It came from Japan and like most bags from Japan, it smells musty.  But that will pass.  I purchased this bag for something for those times I want to haul a lot of junk--sneakers, lunch and snacks for all day, and that bottle of water that will leak.   I am pretty happy with it.   But the box made a bigger impression than the bag, probably because it was a surprise and the bag wasn't.
> View attachment 4001063
> View attachment 4001064
> View attachment 4001065
> View attachment 4001066



Perfect!


----------



## nicole0612

Congrats Cordie!
That looks like a very practical bag, and what a box!
I just got back from Hamilton. I am not a musical person at all usually, but it was so good! It was about 3.5 hours and the time seriously flew by! It was in an old theater so my back and behind were feeling it, but as soon as the music started it I completely forgot how uncomfortable I was.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Great old-school H bag, @Cordeliere ! I used to know what it was called (Cabas?) I've seen pics but never realized they came so large. Well, I guess it's a good thing that the seller took the time to carefully pack it in a certainly-big-enough box!


----------



## FizzyWater

nicole0612 said:


> Congrats Cordie!
> That looks like a very practical bag, and what a box!
> I just got back from Hamilton. I am not a musical person at all usually, but it was so good! It was about 3.5 hours and the time seriously flew by! It was in an old theater so my back and behind were feeling it, but as soon as the music started it I completely forgot how uncomfortable I was.
> View attachment 4001766



Ooh, I'd forgotten how pretty the Paramount is!  And such a great show!

I went to a Rocky Horror Picture Show live performance a few years ago at the local Schauspielhaus and was tickled by such a gorgeous classical setting for the, um, not classical show.  And by the part where they warned us not to dance along because it would bring the balcony down...


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> Great old-school H bag, @Cordeliere ! I used to know what it was called (Cabas?) I've seen pics but never realized they came so large. Well, I guess it's a good thing that the seller took the time to carefully pack it in a certainly-big-enough box!


 
Yes this is the Her-bag version of the Cabas.  You know you bags.    I had eyed the leather Cabas for years, but when I saw this, I assumed it would be light like a toile birkin.  It is not as light as I expected, but I am sure it is lighter than the leather version of this bag.


----------



## klynneann

FizzyWater said:


> Ooh, I'd forgotten how pretty the Paramount is!  And such a great show!
> 
> I went to a Rocky Horror Picture Show live performance a few years ago at the local Schauspielhaus and was tickled by such a gorgeous classical setting for the, um, not classical show.  And by the part where they warned us not to dance along because it would bring the balcony down...


----------



## gracekelly

Raisin dress up Thursday with my Toni Bohu and raisin chèvre Bolide. I even have a raisin sweater under the coat!


----------



## klynneann

gracekelly said:


> Raisin dress up Thursday with my Toni Bohu and raisin chèvre Bolide. I even have a raisin sweater under the coat!


  OMG, does your gorgeous raisin Bolide have GHW??

And raisin nails too - love it!


----------



## cremel

gracekelly said:


> Raisin dress up Thursday with my Toni Bohu and raisin chèvre Bolide. I even have a raisin sweater under the coat!



Love the raisin combo! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

Experimenting Calvi and Kelly wallet. Dropped by Starbucks with my Kelly. The Calvi could actually fit in Kelly wallet.  I have to carry a little card holder because that has the office badge which is needed when going through building to building.  Kelly seems too big and high profile for office environment.  The blue electrique Kelly is still my favorite wallet.


----------



## klynneann

cremel said:


> Experimenting Calvi and Kelly wallet. Dropped by Starbucks with my Kelly. The Calvi could actually fit in Kelly wallet.  I have to carry a little card holder because that has the office badge which is needed when going through building to building.  Kelly seems too big and high profile for office environment.  The blue electrique Kelly is still my favorite wallet.
> View attachment 4002203
> 
> View attachment 4002205
> 
> View attachment 4002206
> 
> View attachment 4002207


Very cool to know that the Calvi fits in the Kelly wallet.  BE is such a great color.


----------



## gracekelly

gracekelly said:


> Raisin dress up Thursday with my Toni Bohu and raisin chèvre Bolide. I even have a raisin sweater under the coat!


Yes gold hardware. Nails are rouge h lol!  I have raisin gloves too


----------



## cafecreme15

cremel said:


> Experimenting Calvi and Kelly wallet. Dropped by Starbucks with my Kelly. The Calvi could actually fit in Kelly wallet.  I have to carry a little card holder because that has the office badge which is needed when going through building to building.  Kelly seems too big and high profile for office environment.  The blue electrique Kelly is still my favorite wallet.
> View attachment 4002203
> 
> View attachment 4002205
> 
> View attachment 4002206
> 
> View attachment 4002207


Love the scarf and the leather on the kelly wallet looks like heaven. Is it mysore?

I skipped dress up Thursday today - I went to the museum for a talk on a Degas painting that has been mystifying me for months, and I wasn't sure if there would be seating or if I would have to sit on the floor (turns out they had stools, but didn't want to risk wearing anything nice just in case). For the rest of the day, I will be on the couch catching up on work and watching March Madness basketball. I am, however, wearing the new Breton t-shirt I got from Majestic Filatures in Paris! MF makes the BEST t-shirts and staples for layering or to wear alone. They are so much cheaper there than they are here, so I stocked up.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Yes gold hardware. Nails are rouge h lol!  I have raisin gloves too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002210


LOVE raisin!! Was hoping initially to get a GP in that color, but they're not making it right now, so I got Bordeaux instead.


----------



## klynneann

gracekelly said:


> Yes gold hardware. Nails are rouge h lol!  I have raisin gloves too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002210


----------



## Cordeliere

I love the pictures on Thursday!!!


----------



## nicole0612

FizzyWater said:


> Ooh, I'd forgotten how pretty the Paramount is!  And such a great show!
> 
> I went to a Rocky Horror Picture Show live performance a few years ago at the local Schauspielhaus and was tickled by such a gorgeous classical setting for the, um, not classical show.  And by the part where they warned us not to dance along because it would bring the balcony down...


That is so funny!  I bet the RHPS was incredible!  


gracekelly said:


> Raisin dress up Thursday with my Toni Bohu and raisin chèvre Bolide. I even have a raisin sweater under the coat!


Grace your raisin bolide is amazing!  I have a chevre raisin B that I need to rehome and your photos are giving me a pang of sadness when I see your gorgeous bag.


cremel said:


> Experimenting Calvi and Kelly wallet. Dropped by Starbucks with my Kelly. The Calvi could actually fit in Kelly wallet.  I have to carry a little card holder because that has the office badge which is needed when going through building to building.  Kelly seems too big and high profile for office environment.  The blue electrique Kelly is still my favorite wallet.
> View attachment 4002203
> 
> View attachment 4002205
> 
> View attachment 4002206
> 
> View attachment 4002207


BE is so pretty!  I love your leopard on leopard outfit, very cute!


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can’t you turn your phone into a portable hotspot?  We have a whole house generator. Thank goodness. I had power the whole time but lost phone cable and internet.
> 
> I haven’t been participating in dress up Thursdays. I have to dress up everyday for work. Off duty dressing is more my challenge. So here’s my contribution to stylish Saturday. Prada mohair sweater and cashmere coat purchased on my nesting spree on my birthday trip, j crew pencil skirt, banana republic blouse, SW boots, Hermes accessories.
> 
> View attachment 3996046
> View attachment 3996048
> View attachment 3996051



OK, gonna try to do Stylish Saturday too, this is great with ad without the coat


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m back in the US from my London, Paris, Lisbon adventure! I had the best time and was sad to come home. Lisbon was absolutely charming; the best way I can describe the aesthetic is a cross between Spain and the Caribbean. The rainy season just started so I had to contend with that, and it sadly caused me to miss out on Sintra, as we decided to skip it because severe thunderstorms were predicted. It ended up being beautiful the day we were planning to go, but what can you do...just means I’ll have to go back! Lisbon is surprisingly not a great art city; the only museum I would really recommend going to is the National Coach Museum, which has a fabulous collection of royal coaches spanning 3 centuries. I think the best thing to do in Lisbon is to walk around all the different neighborhoods and eat your way through the city. Everything is very affordable and DELICIOUS. Need to eat some fruits and veg now that I’m home, ate WAY too much cheese, sausage, ham, and bread there. [emoji85] Here is the last batch of photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998345
> View attachment 3998346
> View attachment 3998347
> View attachment 3998348
> View attachment 3998349
> View attachment 3998351
> View attachment 3998352
> View attachment 3998353



Looks wonderful and will take your advice regarding the food each plate yummy. I hope you make it to Sintra next time (and put London and Edinburgh on your list too)


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> On my summer all-day-walking sneaker quest:
> Clockwise from top left:
> Jimmy Choo with strass (these are couple of sizes bigger than my feet, so look like clod hoppers - right size will be more proportionate)
> Gucci - love the rubber sole, not sure about the sparkle
> Jimmy Choo mesh in the tea rose - like the mesh for comfort, not sure about stylishness
> Jimmy Choo mesh in anthracite, as above
> 
> They will not be worn with tights, but bare legs, so I’m leaning towards white and or gold  rather than the darker ones....thoughts?
> 
> I never did get to see the pucci sneakers - next weekend perhaps.



I would normally declare an allegiance in a preamble but I made the choice before I read which was what 

Gucci. Not a fan of the others.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I have to share today's excitement.   I have been on a bag buying binge.  3 bags in 3 months.  Will share the others in the future.   What excites me so much about this one is the box.   Honestly this is the biggest box I have ever received.  I have purchased quilts that arrived in smaller boxes.
> 
> I was stunned when DH walked in this it.   Good that I wasn't trying to sneak it in.   Not to build too much suspense, it is a pre-loved Hermes toile tote with shoulder carry straps.  It is bigger than a birkin 40, but the box looked like it could contain the thing that ate Cleveland.
> 
> Took a pic of it on the counter.  Pic didn't convey size.  Made DH take a pic of me holding it.  And yes, I am in my pjs.  Pjs are my current uniform since my knee difficulties.
> 
> Then I opened it.   OMG.  It has an Hermes box.  That is why it is so large.  I am not the kind of person who buys bags from the boutique, so this will probably be my only Hermes box that is not from the 1950s.
> 
> And then there is a pic of the bag airing outside.   It came from Japan and like most bags from Japan, it smells musty.  But that will pass.  I purchased this bag for something for those times I want to haul a lot of junk--sneakers, lunch and snacks for all day, and that bottle of water that will leak.   I am pretty happy with it.   But the box made a bigger impression than the bag, probably because it was a surprise and the bag wasn't.
> View attachment 4001063
> View attachment 4001064
> View attachment 4001065
> View attachment 4001066



Congratulations on your new H Cabas and HUGE box. A great bag for everyday in such a great colour


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Congrats Cordie!
> That looks like a very practical bag, and what a box!
> I just got back from Hamilton. I am not a musical person at all usually, but it was so good! It was about 3.5 hours and the time seriously flew by! It was in an old theater so my back and behind were feeling it, but *as soon as the music started it I completely forgot how uncomfortable I was.*
> View attachment 4001766



Fantastic, that's what great artistry can do, bravo


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> Ooh, I'd forgotten how pretty the Paramount is!  And such a great show!
> 
> I went to a Rocky Horror Picture Show live performance a few years ago at the local Schauspielhaus and was tickled by such a gorgeous classical setting for the, um, not classical show.  *And by the part where they warned us not to dance along because it would bring the balcony down... *



OMG, I bet that made you feel safe and secure as you people were tapping and hand-jiving along to the `Time Warp'


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Raisin dress up Thursday with my Toni Bohu and raisin chèvre Bolide. I even have a raisin sweater under the coat!



Raisin looks so good with other darks, love it with the blacks you're wearing and of course your beautiful TB.


----------



## cremel

Yes Cafecreme it’s Mysore.


----------



## cremel

Nicole all I need is a sweater with big cats patterns too. LOL! That would freak out ppl at work. [emoji87]


----------



## papertiger

cremel said:


> Experimenting Calvi and Kelly wallet. Dropped by Starbucks with my Kelly. The Calvi could actually fit in Kelly wallet.  I have to carry a little card holder because that has the office badge which is needed when going through building to building.  Kelly seems too big and high profile for office environment.  The blue electrique Kelly is still my favorite wallet.
> View attachment 4002203
> 
> View attachment 4002205
> 
> View attachment 4002206
> 
> View attachment 4002207



Stunning wallet, very lucky, you look fabulously well put together, your Dallet scarf and gilet referencing each other.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Love the scarf and the leather on the kelly wallet looks like heaven. Is it mysore?
> 
> I skipped dress up Thursday today - I went to the museum for a talk on a Degas painting that has been mystifying me for months, and I wasn't sure if there would be seating or if I would have to sit on the floor (turns out they had stools, but didn't want to risk wearing anything nice just in case). For the rest of the day, I will be on the couch catching up on work and watching March Madness basketball. I am, however, wearing the new Breton t-shirt I got from Majestic Filatures in Paris! MF makes the BEST t-shirts and staples for layering or to wear alone. They are so much cheaper there than they are here, so I stocked up.



There's always another Thursday


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> LOVE raisin!! Was hoping initially to get a GP in that color, but they're not making it right now, so I got Bordeaux instead.



Bordeaux is a good plan B, it's so easy and rich like Raisin


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Looks wonderful and will take your advice regarding the food each plate yummy. I hope you make it to Sintra next time (and put London and Edinburgh on your list too)


London is forever on my list! And I'd love to go back to Edinburgh and see more of Scotland. One of my dream vacations for when I'm feeling stressed is renting a small cottage or staying in a small B&B in the highlands where I can hike around, read books, and go completely off the grid.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> London is forever on my list! And I'd love to go back to Edinburgh and see more of Scotland. One of my dream vacations for when I'm feeling stressed is renting a small cottage or staying in a small B&B in the highlands where I can hike around, read books, and go completely off the grid.



We can work on that dream, tell me when you're ready. You may need to bring waterproof clothing, the weather is not always ideal.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Bordeaux is a good plan B, it's so easy and rich like Raisin


That was my thought process exactly! A 'fun neutral' as I like to say.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> We can work on that dream, tell me when you're ready. You may need to bring waterproof clothing, the weather is not always ideal.


So I've heard! I think I have my next 3 European vacations planned out in my head..now I just need to find time to take them. Will be a lot easier said than done after this Fall...


----------



## Genie27

Aah vacations! One never has the time when one has the funds. And vice versa. 

I skipped DUT and give you this random pic for this week. The skirt and cardis are C cashmere and the gold necklace is my new Gucci bamboo detail - Xmas gift from family/work bonus etc. I like the grey cardi better with this outfit.


----------



## papertiger

I can't possibly ever let the Team Thursday down.

I was working from home today (still plenty to do). The highlight of my day was a walk to town to buy YSL's new colour corrector Blur Primer (I can't remember when I last bought anything without reading 100 reviews first but I couldn't find any). I've had the original golden flecked Blur Primer before and really liked it (did a Rave in Makeup forum). I made the SA give me samples of the other colours too and a spare of the blue (the one I chose in a full bottle) so I could try without opening the packaging in case I needed to return. I also ended up with YSL's Touche Eclat Glow Shot and Instant Moisture Glow and some Urban Decay All Nighter makeup setting Spray (in for a penny in for a pound as they say).

I tried a little of the blue (anti-sallow) under my normal TM and the minute DH arrived home he asked me if I was ill, ha! 

Wearing black John Smedley wool turtle neck, Galliano 'inside-out' fur biker, neoprene Mugler skirt, H Funk hat in '17 tweed, new Ndop scarf in cw09 (new favourite, I  this scarf) and my little white pouch.


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> Yes gold hardware. Nails are rouge h lol!  I have raisin gloves too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002210


Ooh, I love these colours!! I always assume raisin is warmer, and then I'm delightfully surprised by how cool it is.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Aah vacations! One never has the time when one has the funds. And vice versa.
> 
> I skipped DUT and give you this random pic for this week. The skirt and cardis are C cashmere and the gold necklace is my new Gucci bamboo detail - Xmas gift from family/work bonus etc. I like the grey cardi better with this outfit.



I like the grey cardi better for the length but they both look good. What can I say about the necklace? Can't beat Gucci for style when Gucci had style.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Aah vacations! One never has the time when one has the funds. And vice versa.
> 
> I skipped DUT and give you this random pic for this week. The skirt and cardis are C cashmere and the gold necklace is my new Gucci bamboo detail - Xmas gift from family/work bonus etc. I like the grey cardi better with this outfit.


Ain't that the truth! I really like both cardis with this outfit. The gray is a lot more subtle and someone seems a little more casual, but the white is a beautiful eye-catching pop! Necklace is fab as well.



papertiger said:


> I can't possibly ever let the Team Thursday down.
> 
> I was working from home today (still plenty to do). The highlight of my day was a walk to town to buy YSL's new colour corrector Blur Primer (I can't remember when I last bought anything without reading 100 reviews first but I couldn't find any). I've had the original golden flecked Blur Primer before and really liked it (did a Rave in Makeup forum). I made the SA give me samples of the other colours too and a spare of the blue (the one I chose in a full bottle) so I could try without opening the packaging in case I needed to return. I also ended up with YSL's Touche Eclat Glow Shot and Instant Moisture Glow and some Urban Decay All Nighter makeup setting Spray (in for a penny in for a pound as they say).
> 
> I tried a little of the blue (anti-sallow) under my normal TM and the minute DH arrived home he asked me if I was ill, ha!
> 
> Wearing black John Smedley wool turtle neck, Galliano 'inside-out' fur biker, neoprene Mugler skirt, H Funk hat in '17 tweed, new Ndop scarf in cw09 (new favourite, I  this scarf) and my little white pouch.


Ha!! This is why I stick to my makeup routine, no ifs and or buts. And then if something I use gets discontinued, I am screwed. Loveeee the outfit though! You have such a cool and funky yet polished sense of style.



papertiger said:


> I like the grey cardi better for the length but they both look good. What can I say about the necklace? Can't beat Gucci for style when Gucci had style.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> I can't possibly ever let the Team Thursday down.
> 
> I was working from home today (still plenty to do). The highlight of my day was a walk to town to buy YSL's new colour corrector Blur Primer (I can't remember when I last bought anything without reading 100 reviews first but I couldn't find any). I've had the original golden flecked Blur Primer before and really liked it (did a Rave in Makeup forum). I made the SA give me samples of the other colours too and a spare of the blue (the one I chose in a full bottle) so I could try without opening the packaging in case I needed to return. I also ended up with YSL's Touche Eclat Glow Shot and Instant Moisture Glow and some Urban Decay All Nighter makeup setting Spray (in for a penny in for a pound as they say).
> 
> I tried a little of the blue (anti-sallow) under my normal TM and the minute DH arrived home he asked me if I was ill, ha!
> 
> Wearing black John Smedley wool turtle neck, Galliano 'inside-out' fur biker, neoprene Mugler skirt, H Funk hat in '17 tweed, new Ndop scarf in cw09 (new favourite, I  this scarf) and my little white pouch.


I love the way you mix textures and details. 

So the blue made you look like you had dark circles? I've had no success with colour correctors - I end up looking ashy and cakey. I guess I'm doing something right when most people think I'm not wearing any makeup? Or maybe that's not a good thing if I want to look professional?


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I love the way you mix textures and details.
> 
> So the blue made you look like you had dark circles? I've had no success with colour correctors - I end up looking ashy and cakey. I guess I'm doing something right when most people think I'm not wearing any makeup? Or maybe that's not a good thing if I want to look professional?



Thank you so much.

DH thought I looked pale (am already pale).

I would actually recommend these YSL primer/correctors because they are so sheer. I thought I'd add a touch of blue to adjust, I may have just been slightly heavy handed for the test. Naturally, I'm just warm of neutral, the Nars Finland TM is my favourite and is supposed to be neutral but it's just a tad too yellow for me. It's important to adjust when wearing more cool-tone makeup colours like a purple eye, pink blush or lips.

I may buy the pink as well, use the blue very, very sparingly everywhere leaving out the cheek area and the pink on the cheek. With Chanel Radiance powder of Hourglass Ambient over the top it will be far less 'ghostly'.

Finding the right colour correctors is as hard as finding one's best base/foundation.


----------



## nicole0612

PT, you recommended Joseph velvet pants to me awhile back and I love them! So does everyone else (esp men) 
Can you help me if you know what nationality the sizing is in? I got a joseph leather jacket in size 36 and it is very cute but a tad small in the upper back (gets tight when I extend my arms forward). I’m not sure if I should try a 38 next time or if this is my correct size. Maybe it will stretch?


----------



## nicole0612

How’s this for dress up Thursday? 
I’m at my (empty) work gym, and when I come here I always end up wearing the jacket I wore to work over my workout gear because it is freezing.
So here is the jacket. It seems a little too small from the front (not even close to meeting in the middle), and the upper back is snug like I said, but the side fit seems perfect. That’s why I’m confused  and need some context if this size is too small for me (if 36 Italian) or a plenty big size (if 36 French).


----------



## gracekelly

I certainly hope that tPF fixes the picture issue because I totally missed a ton of posts with pictures!


----------



## nicole0612

Me too! I can’t see any photos either! I got home and my husband says the jacket is too small. So this one will be going to a friend.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Me too! I can’t see any photos either! I got home and my husband says the jacket is too small. So this one will be going to a friend.


Your jacket picture is the only one I can see here at the moment.  Yes, I think it is too small.

RE sizing.  Italian sizing is one off from French so a French 42 should be an Italian 44.


----------



## cremel

I am having issues to view a bunch of pictures posted recently.


----------



## cremel

nicole0612 said:


> How’s this for dress up Thursday?
> I’m at my (empty) work gym, and when I come here I always end up wearing the jacket I wore to work over my workout gear because it is freezing.
> So here is the jacket. It seems a little too small from the front (not even close to meeting in the middle), and the upper back is snug like I said, but the side fit seems perfect. That’s why I’m confused  and need some context if this size is too small for me (if 36 Italian) or a plenty big size (if 36 French).
> View attachment 4002792
> 
> View attachment 4002793
> 
> View attachment 4002794
> 
> View attachment 4002795



Can see this one.  That’s THE perfect figure!! Excellent job Nicole knowing you had a baby about the same time I did.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Your jacket picture is the only one I can see here at the moment.  Yes, I think it is too small.
> 
> RE sizing.  Italian sizing is one off from French so a French 42 should be an Italian 44.


Thank you Grace - on both counts. I suspected it was too small, thanks for confirming.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Can see this one.  That’s THE perfect figure!! Excellent job Nicole knowing you had a baby about the same time I did.


Thanks Cremel, that's very sweet.  I know you did a lot of work to get your figure back so kudos to you, of course you have two boys, while I only have one, at least for now


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> Ooh, I'd forgotten how pretty the Paramount is!  And such a great show!
> 
> I went to a Rocky Horror Picture Show live performance a few years ago at the local Schauspielhaus and was tickled by such a gorgeous classical setting for the, um, not classical show.  And by the part where they warned us not to dance along because it would bring the balcony down...


But how can you NOT dance along? [emoji41]


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> Raisin dress up Thursday with my Toni Bohu and raisin chèvre Bolide. I even have a raisin sweater under the coat!



What’s up with the pix, tPF????? I saw your lovely picture on the other thread, but can’t see it here. Hm.


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> ...Finding the right colour correctors is as hard as finding one's best base/foundation.



I have found that the less "base" I wear, the better I look, and I change what I use depending on the season. Fortunately I don't seem to need a color corrector (though I did when I was younger, go figure). However, I just got one of those Sephora emails and I'm afraid that I just bought a bunch of ridiculous stuff better suited for someone closer to my kids' ages. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]

I seem to have purchased:
- holographic hair foam
- pink 'airbrush' hair spray color
- holographic makeup sticks in white and in pink

The little girl in me is thrilled and looking forward to playing - I'm also thinking maybe I'm just too old for this. But if there is anyone who can convince me otherwise, it's my TPF friends, most especially @papertiger and @momasaurus - 

So - what's the verdict, ladies?



nicole0612 said:


> Thanks Cremel, that's very sweet.  I know you did a lot of work to get your figure back so kudos to you, of course you have two boys, while I only have one, at least for now



Nicole, I agree, you look fabulous!!!



momasaurus said:


> But how can you NOT dance along? [emoji41]



That's right!!! Especially the Time Warp....
RHCP is an all time favorite. Tim Curry has one of the most expressive voices ever.


----------



## Meta

@nicole0612 Just wanted to chime in that Joseph is a UK brand. Sorry the jacket is tad small.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> I have found that the less "base" I wear, the better I look, and I change what I use depending on the season. Fortunately I don't seem to need a color corrector (though I did when I was younger, go figure). However, I just got one of those Sephora emails and I'm afraid that I just bought a bunch of ridiculous stuff better suited for someone closer to my kids' ages. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> I seem to have purchased:
> - holographic hair foam
> - pink 'airbrush' hair spray color
> - holographic makeup sticks in white and in pink
> 
> The little girl in me is thrilled and looking forward to playing - I'm also thinking maybe I'm just too old for this. But if there is anyone who can convince me otherwise, it's my TPF friends, most especially @papertiger and @momasaurus -
> 
> So - what's the verdict, ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole, I agree, you look fabulous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's right!!! Especially the Time Warp....
> RHCP is an all time favorite. Tim Curry has one of the most expressive voices ever.



I feel like I'm correcting my base and not my face he he. When I wear pink lipstick/blush/eye colour I just really dislike the colours against Nars 'neutral' TM. 

IMHO, I think a lot of girls/women wear too much base. Blame it on selfies and terrible Youtube vids/vloggers. 

I'm staring at my ltd ed Laura Mercier lip glosses in Pink Quartz and Citrine as I'm typing. I've had them so long they've turned into the same colour. I'm quite partial to turquoise mascara too so you may not want to take any tips from me.


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> I feel like I'm correcting my base and not my face he he. When I wear pink lipstick/blush/eye colour I just really dislike the colours against Nars 'neutral' TM.
> 
> IMHO, I think a lot of girls/women wear too much base. Blame it on selfies and terrible Youtube vids/vloggers.
> 
> I'm staring at my ltd ed Laura Mercier lip glosses in Pink Quartz and Citrine as I'm typing. I've had them so long they've turned into the same colour. I'm quite partial to turquoise mascara too so you may not want to take any tips from me.



No, you are EXACTLY who I want to take tips from!!!! 

Maybe you need to try other brands if you are correcting what you are wearing? Right now I do a bit of the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer and then Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua where needed over that. At the top of my cheeks/right below under eye I use a touch of strobe cream (which fakes a dewy look and also deflects from any imperfections in that area). Anything heavier than that will settle in after some time and while it may look good for selfies, its not good at all for real life!


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> No, you are EXACTLY who I want to take tips from!!!!
> 
> Maybe you need to try other brands if you are correcting what you are wearing? Right now I do a bit of the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer and then Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua where needed over that. At the top of my cheeks/right below under eye I use a touch of strobe cream (which fakes a dewy look and also deflects from any imperfections in that area). Anything heavier than that will settle in after some time and while it may look good for selfies, its not good at all for real life!



I have tried quite a few and a teeny bit yellow is preferable to too orange, pink, beige. Ellis Faas is very good (light coverage) maybe I should get another bottle but I've mislaid my prof makeup code (given to me by a makeup artist friend). Other than that Armani Face Fabric is brilliant, they usually use that for men at shoots because it doesn't 'read' like foundation. Only problem is it's totally oil-based, much harder to get out of hat-bands and scarves. I agree with your application, it's only need where and if it's needed. 

I learned makeup at (ballet) school. Coming home from school on Fridays was always fun! Lots of the vloggers use/show theatrical techniques that were _never_ meant for close-up/personal/real life.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> naturally, I'm just warm of neutral, the Nars Finland TM is my favourite and is supposed to be neutral but it's just a tad too yellow for me. It's important to adjust when wearing more cool-tone makeup colours like a purple eye, pink blush or lips.


Yes I can see that in my mind.



BBC said:


> I'm also thinking maybe I'm just too old for this.


Never! No such thing. I'd hesitate to recommend to someone in a corporate job, but otherwise....why not?


----------



## Genie27

I used Armani Luminous Silk and Face Fabric bases for a few years, and they looked amazing, but they tended to slide off after a few hours, and worse, shift colour after a couple of months. 

I then switched to Immaculate by Hourglass a few years ago, and it's much more stable on my very oily face.  

When I was researching colour and suitability I got about 8-10 sample containers from different brands and tried them each for a few days. It was easy to rule out a few that didn't make anything close to my skintone - Dior and Chanel, at that time. Sisley was the closest match and best condition, but more expensive than the Nars that was second best.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> How’s this for dress up Thursday?
> I’m at my (empty) work gym, and when I come here I always end up wearing the jacket I wore to work over my workout gear because it is freezing.
> So here is the jacket. It seems a little too small from the front (not even close to meeting in the middle), and the upper back is snug like I said, but the side fit seems perfect. That’s why I’m confused  and need some context if this size is too small for me (if 36 Italian) or a plenty big size (if 36 French).
> View attachment 4002792
> 
> View attachment 4002793
> 
> View attachment 4002794
> 
> View attachment 4002795


The jacket is cute on you, but yes, it looks snug. Is it comfortable to wear or is it difficult to move your arms? 

But then again, I wear jackets that don't meet in the middle sometimes, as long as the upper back fits, because I want the fit everywhere else. My 'right' size at the bust/waist is two sizes too big everywhere else, in places that cannot always be altered neatly like shoulders, waist-drop and length..


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> No, you are EXACTLY who I want to take tips from!!!!
> 
> Maybe you need to try other brands if you are correcting what you are wearing? Right now I do a bit of the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer and then Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua where needed over that. At the top of my cheeks/right below under eye I use a touch of strobe cream (which fakes a dewy look and also deflects from any imperfections in that area). Anything heavier than that will settle in after some time and while it may look good for selfies, its not good at all for real life!



My advice for anyone who already has glitter/hologram/opalescent makeup and wants to wear it, just go arty. Play down everything else. Most of these are designed to be worn over the top of other colours but what I would do (not being a professional drag queen or 12 yo) is wear it alone and unexpectedly, make it an edgy statement with a minimalist outfit. I'll wear one of my holographic glosses with no eye makeup (mascara possibly an exception) or a strobe highlight (my most crazy one is Benefit's Moon Beam - not sure if they still make it) with again minimal eye makeup ('clean-eye') and Dark Nude YSL Tatouage (looks like my real lips but better). Holographic eyeliner? Just use a med line behind a coloured mascara but leave out the lipstick, blush etc.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I used Armani Luminous Silk and Face Fabric bases for a few years, and they looked amazing, but they tended to slide off after a few hours, and worse, shift colour after a couple of months.
> 
> I then switched to Immaculate by Hourglass a few years ago, and it's much more stable on my very oily face.
> 
> *When I was researching colour and suitability I got about 8-10 sample containers from different brands and tried them each for a few days. It was easy to rule out a few that didn't make anything close to my skintone - Dior and Chanel, at that time. Sisley was the closest match and best condition, but more expensive than the Nars that was second best*.



Advice has always been to buy darker toned base colour one or two shades lighter to account for this shift. I find that ridiculous, might as well play pin a tail on a donkey blind-folded. Glad to hear Hourglass is better. I think their range is generally pretty good. 

Great idea, in the UK we have to get on our hands and knees to beg for samples, I find it quite humiliating and ridiculous since the companies give them out for that purpose and not as extras like sweeties in a goody bag. Basically I know I have an easier time than most,  I'm always going to be either the lightest or second lightest in a range. Japanese brand colours often suit me very well, I had a great time shopping in Japan (apart from shoes and clothes, here I'm S-M and the most popular shoe size, there I was a giant with huge feet)


----------



## Genie27

Yeah, 20-something years ago Prescriptives was the only brand that came close to my skin tone. More brands seem to have a wider range now and it's more a matter of finding the right fit for skin type. 

I've always worn very light foundation - I commented earlier that most people assume I'm not wearing any, but when I go bare faced, people think I look tired. I guess we are so accustomed to seeing the full-face pancake makeup now on Insta and bloggers etc (go to any Sephora and see the SAs there), that anything less is considered unkempt/natural.


----------



## cafecreme15

Holographic sticks? Strobe cream? Color correcting? I have SO much to learn about makeup [emoji85] I’ve stuck to my same routine more or less for the last 8 years and while I’ve got that down to a science, it’s the only thing in makeup I know how to do.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I feel like I'm correcting my base and not my face he he. When I wear pink lipstick/blush/eye colour I just really dislike the colours against Nars 'neutral' TM.
> 
> IMHO, *I think a lot of girls/women wear too much base. Blame it on selfies and terrible Youtube vids/vloggers. *
> 
> I'm staring at my ltd ed Laura Mercier lip glosses in Pink Quartz and Citrine as I'm typing. I've had them so long they've turned into the same colour. I'm quite partial to turquoise mascara too so you may not want to take any tips from me.


No kidding. And not just base, but almost everything. 
All I can think is - what on earth do you look like when you take all that crap off? 
It's just so fake. 
Signed,
BareMinerals Tinted moisturizer, mascara and an admitted Red Lipstick Lover; Natural plus a lil help.


----------



## gracekelly

Watching make-up blogger vids is a real education and yes, they all wear too much make-up and obsess about their faces.  Nice to have  life where this is all you think about.  NOT! I must admit though, that one can pick up a few morsels of information that can be related to your personal make-up routine.  

My new thing is just using my Le Metier de Beaute Peau Vierge (tinted moisturizer) and just adding a little cover up in places that need it i.e. broken blood vessels or sun damage spots or red spots.  Finish it with a light dusting of powder and that is it for the basics.  Blush and I'm done.  Maybe a little contour in a brown shade if I want to get a little fancy.  I agree with @BBC that less is more and you look better on the whole.

MASCARA!!!!  Or I have no eyes.


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> @nicole0612 Just wanted to chime in that Joseph is a UK brand. Sorry the jacket is tad small.


Thanks Wen!  I thought UK sizing was in numbers like 4, 6, 8, 10, not 36, 38, 40 etc?  



Genie27 said:


> The jacket is cute on you, but yes, it looks snug. Is it comfortable to wear or is it difficult to move your arms?
> 
> But then again, I wear jackets that don't meet in the middle sometimes, as long as the upper back fits, because I want the fit everywhere else. My 'right' size at the bust/waist is two sizes too big everywhere else, in places that cannot always be altered neatly like shoulders, waist-drop and length..


Thanks Genie, I agree.  I think the not meeting in the middle bothers me because I live in a climate that is never warm so I need my body covered


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Holographic sticks? Strobe cream? Color correcting? I have SO much to learn about makeup [emoji85] I’ve stuck to my same routine more or less for the last 8 years and while I’ve got that down to a science, it’s the only thing in makeup I know how to do.


I need to learn more about this also.  I only wear eyeliner and spots of coverup where needed, I need to update my makeup routine from 18 years ago.  The only change I have made is choosing a softer color for eyeliner (I used to use black, now I use a combo of off black and plum/purple); when I dyed my hair blonde about 10 years ago I realized that I had to go really soft on my eye makeup (light brown and started the plum/purple combo) - with dark hair the eyes fade away and adding back the soft black was needed.
Actually, I did make a change!
I went from an off black pencil mixed with the plum/purple to the Bobbi Brown liquid liner that GK suggested!  I love it (no smearing or smudging).  Thanks GK!


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Holographic sticks? Strobe cream? Color correcting? I have SO much to learn about makeup [emoji85] I’ve stuck to my same routine more or less for the last 8 years and while I’ve got that down to a science, it’s the only thing in makeup I know how to do.



My usual is 5 mins:
Nars TM
Chanel radiance power  
Dior eyebrow pencil 
YSL mascara (or anything that hasn't flaked out on me)
Done!


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> We are going to convince @Cordeliere to add an H scarf to her daily outfits and call it a DressUp Day!



Thanks for the encouragement.   I thought "I can do that."  Got  out of my pjs today and met a friend for lunch.  Put on a scarf and am calling it dress up day.

As others have observed, this selfie thing is hard.  We don't have a full length mirror in the house, so made DH take my picture.   Won't do that again.   A mirror is definitely cheaper than a divorce.   It went like this.  Take 1--He is in the next county and I am one of the smaller things in the kitchen.  Take 2--I am frowning because of take 1.  Take 3--he cuts off the top of my head.   That was characteristic of his mother's pictures so I called him his mother's name.   My bad.  Not the best way to show appreciation.   Take 4--Not great, scarf a bit askew, but must declare victory while we are still married.    At this point DH becomes suddenly ill with a temperature spike and nausea.   I think it is called photographer's flu.  Or maybe it was boiling mad?   So here is the product of my increased efforts and DH's shutter finger.  Sorry so big.




The whole discussion of pajamification and dress up has helped me on the days I don't wear a scarf.   I banned from my closet all of the men's tee shirts DH and I have been sharing (left),   and forced myself into women's tees (right).   Looking at this pic,  I am wondering why DH didn't tell me men's tees made me look fat.    Who knew changing shirts could be better than a diet?  My next goal will be lipstick.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks Wen!  I thought UK sizing was in numbers like 4, 6, 8, 10, not 36, 38, 40 etc?
> 
> 
> Thanks Genie, I agree.  I think the not meeting in the middle bothers me because I live in a climate that is never warm so I need my body covered



Joseph was created by a (Moroccan-born) French, Joseph Ettedgui who ran the business with his brother Maurice and another. Even though they are thought of as a British company (now mosts Belgium owned) in the UK people thought of them as typically French and they cultivated that idea, a link between French premier designer (although many designers actually started in the UK selling there such as Kenzo) and high-street and also high-fashion and street. That's a long explanation of why Joseph may use French sizing, they are also on the generous side.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I need to learn more about this also.  I only wear eyeliner and spots of coverup where needed, I need to update my makeup routine from 18 years ago.  The only change I have made is choosing a softer color for eyeliner (I used to use black, now I use a combo of off black and plum/purple); when I dyed my hair blonde about 10 years ago I realized that I had to go really soft on my eye makeup (light brown and started the plum/purple combo) - with dark hair the eyes fade away and adding back the soft black was needed.
> Actually, I did make a change!
> I went from an off black pencil mixed with the plum/purple to the Bobbi Brown liquid liner that GK suggested!  I love it (no smearing or smudging).  Thanks GK!


So glad  you are happy with it!  She makes quality products. I like her moisturizer and eye cream as well.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.   I thought "I can do that."  Got  out of my pjs today and met a friend for lunch.  Put on a scarf and am calling it dress up day.
> 
> As others have observed, this selfie thing is hard.  We don't have a full length mirror in the house, so made DH take my picture.   Won't do that again.   A mirror is definitely cheaper than a divorce.   It went like this.  Take 1--He is in the next county and I am one of the smaller things in the kitchen.  Take 2--I am frowning because of take 1.  Take 3--he cuts off the top of my head.   That was characteristic of his mother's pictures so I called him his mother's name.   My bad.  Not the best way to show appreciation.   Take 4--Not great, scarf a bit askew, but must declare victory while we are still married.    At this point DH becomes suddenly ill with a temperature spike and nausea.   I think it is called photographer's flu.  Or maybe it was boiling mad?   So here is the product of my increased efforts and DH's shutter finger.  Sorry so big.
> 
> View attachment 4003556
> 
> 
> The whole discussion of pajamification and dress up has helped me on the days I don't wear a scarf.   I banned from my closet all of the men's tee shirts DH and I have been sharing (left),   and forced myself into women's tees (right).   Looking at this pic,  I am wondering why DH didn't tell me men's tees made me look fat.    Who knew changing shirts could be better than a diet?  My next goal will be lipstick.
> 
> View attachment 4003562



Great analysis! And twins on the FI scarf 

Get rid of those men's tees, or wear them for gardening (better still wear DH's like I do). 

Hope DH recovers from photographer's 'flu'. I hope all is fine and friendly again.
Mine never stops taking pictures but the minute I ask him to take one he can think of 1M other things he very urgently needs to do.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.   I thought "I can do that."  Got  out of my pjs today and met a friend for lunch.  Put on a scarf and am calling it dress up day.
> 
> As others have observed, this selfie thing is hard.  We don't have a full length mirror in the house, so made DH take my picture.   Won't do that again.   A mirror is definitely cheaper than a divorce.   It went like this.  Take 1--He is in the next county and I am one of the smaller things in the kitchen.  Take 2--I am frowning because of take 1.  Take 3--he cuts off the top of my head.   That was characteristic of his mother's pictures so I called him his mother's name.   My bad.  Not the best way to show appreciation.   Take 4--Not great, scarf a bit askew, but must declare victory while we are still married.    At this point DH becomes suddenly ill with a temperature spike and nausea.   I think it is called photographer's flu.  Or maybe it was boiling mad?   So here is the product of my increased efforts and DH's shutter finger.  Sorry so big.
> 
> View attachment 4003556
> 
> 
> The whole discussion of pajamification and dress up has helped me on the days I don't wear a scarf.   I banned from my closet all of the men's tee shirts DH and I have been sharing (left),   and forced myself into women's tees (right).   Looking at this pic,  I am wondering why DH didn't tell me men's tees made me look fat.    Who knew changing shirts could be better than a diet?  My next goal will be lipstick.
> 
> View attachment 4003562


Glad to know that I am not the only one with a DH who can't take a decent picture of me!  You should have seen what went on here when I was still trapped in my sling post surgery and I need to blow dry my hair.  It was war! Very ugly and wasn't sure that either of us was going to survive.   My PT told me that she had one patient who had a husband who did a better job blow drying her hair than her patient did and he had no prior experience!  That is one in a million.

Husbands will never tell you that you look fat (and you should never ask) because they want to live to survive another day.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.   I thought "I can do that."  Got  out of my pjs today and met a friend for lunch.  Put on a scarf and am calling it dress up day.
> 
> As others have observed, this selfie thing is hard.  We don't have a full length mirror in the house, so made DH take my picture.   Won't do that again.   A mirror is definitely cheaper than a divorce.   It went like this.  Take 1--He is in the next county and I am one of the smaller things in the kitchen.  Take 2--I am frowning because of take 1.  Take 3--he cuts off the top of my head.   That was characteristic of his mother's pictures so I called him his mother's name.   My bad.  Not the best way to show appreciation.   Take 4--Not great, scarf a bit askew, but must declare victory while we are still married.    At this point DH becomes suddenly ill with a temperature spike and nausea.   I think it is called photographer's flu.  Or maybe it was boiling mad?   So here is the product of my increased efforts and DH's shutter finger.  Sorry so big.
> 
> View attachment 4003556
> 
> 
> The whole discussion of pajamification and dress up has helped me on the days I don't wear a scarf.   I banned from my closet all of the men's tee shirts DH and I have been sharing (left),   and forced myself into women's tees (right).   Looking at this pic,  I am wondering why DH didn't tell me men's tees made me look fat.    Who knew changing shirts could be better than a diet?  My next goal will be lipstick.
> 
> View attachment 4003562


bwahahahaha - also why I don't ask DH to take my photo. 
I found a 'full length'  mirror that I could just hook over a door. I thought I wuz very smart - however all the doors on the main level of the house are so tall that the bottom of the mirror comes to my waist… So I ended up hanging it half way down to the basement where the light is terrible (I turn on the hall light, the half bath light and the closet light and it's still pretty dim) but I don't have to ask DH to take a picture! 
And yes - mens t-shirts are not flattering for women!


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.   I thought "I can do that."  Got  out of my pjs today and met a friend for lunch.  Put on a scarf and am calling it dress up day.
> 
> As others have observed, this selfie thing is hard.  We don't have a full length mirror in the house, so made DH take my picture.   Won't do that again.   A mirror is definitely cheaper than a divorce.   It went like this.  Take 1--He is in the next county and I am one of the smaller things in the kitchen.  Take 2--I am frowning because of take 1.  Take 3--he cuts off the top of my head.   That was characteristic of his mother's pictures so I called him his mother's name.   My bad.  Not the best way to show appreciation.   Take 4--Not great, scarf a bit askew, but must declare victory while we are still married.    At this point DH becomes suddenly ill with a temperature spike and nausea.   I think it is called photographer's flu.  Or maybe it was boiling mad?   So here is the product of my increased efforts and DH's shutter finger.  Sorry so big.
> 
> View attachment 4003556
> 
> 
> The whole discussion of pajamification and dress up has helped me on the days I don't wear a scarf.   I banned from my closet all of the men's tee shirts DH and I have been sharing (left),   and forced myself into women's tees (right).   Looking at this pic,  I am wondering why DH didn't tell me men's tees made me look fat.    Who knew changing shirts could be better than a diet?  My next goal will be lipstick.
> 
> View attachment 4003562


You look *fabulous* pending suspension of DH in a vat of soup not withstanding!


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> I have found that the less "base" I wear, the better I look, and I change what I use depending on the season. Fortunately I don't seem to need a color corrector (though I did when I was younger, go figure). However, I just got one of those Sephora emails and I'm afraid that I just bought a bunch of ridiculous stuff better suited for someone closer to my kids' ages. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> I seem to have purchased:
> - holographic hair foam
> - pink 'airbrush' hair spray color
> - holographic makeup sticks in white and in pink
> 
> The little girl in me is thrilled and looking forward to playing - I'm also thinking maybe I'm just too old for this. But if there is anyone who can convince me otherwise, it's my TPF friends, most especially @papertiger and @momasaurus -
> 
> So - what's the verdict, ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole, I agree, you look fabulous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's right!!! Especially the Time Warp....
> RHCP is an all time favorite. Tim Curry has one of the most expressive voices ever.



I can’t wait to see your new pink makeup toys! Well done. I don’t even know what holographic makeup does but am willing to help find out!


----------



## momasaurus

I love it when we talk makeup. I am so out of it. Have used MAC forever, and I love lipstick, but recently I’ve gone without foundation, which I’m sure is not good. I’m having a facial next week at Caudalie, because I love the products I’m using based on recommendations here [emoji8] I hope they have ideas for the (ahem) older woman.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks Genie, I agree.  I think the not meeting in the middle bothers me because I live in a climate that is never warm so I need my body covered


Yeah, that is definitely a summer-only option.


----------



## EmileH

You look great Cordie!

None of the photos from yesterday showed up in my app. So I didn’t  get to see everyone’s outfits. I probably have to uninstall and reinstall the app or something


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look great Cordie!
> 
> None of the photos from yesterday showed up in my app. So I didn’t  get to see everyone’s outfits. I probably have to uninstall and reinstall the app or something


The site was down. You should be able to see them now.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.   I thought "I can do that."  Got  out of my pjs today and met a friend for lunch.  Put on a scarf and am calling it dress up day.
> 
> As others have observed, this selfie thing is hard.  We don't have a full length mirror in the house, so made DH take my picture.   Won't do that again.   A mirror is definitely cheaper than a divorce.   It went like this.  Take 1--He is in the next county and I am one of the smaller things in the kitchen.  Take 2--I am frowning because of take 1.  Take 3--he cuts off the top of my head.   That was characteristic of his mother's pictures so I called him his mother's name.   My bad.  Not the best way to show appreciation.   Take 4--Not great, scarf a bit askew, but must declare victory while we are still married.    At this point DH becomes suddenly ill with a temperature spike and nausea.   I think it is called photographer's flu.  Or maybe it was boiling mad?   So here is the product of my increased efforts and DH's shutter finger.  Sorry so big.
> 
> View attachment 4003556
> 
> 
> The whole discussion of pajamification and dress up has helped me on the days I don't wear a scarf.   I banned from my closet all of the men's tee shirts DH and I have been sharing (left),   and forced myself into women's tees (right).   Looking at this pic,  I am wondering why DH didn't tell me men's tees made me look fat.    Who knew changing shirts could be better than a diet?  My next goal will be lipstick.
> 
> View attachment 4003562



You look really great!


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Joseph was created by a (Moroccan-born) French, Joseph Ettedgui who ran the business with his brother Maurice and another. Even though they are thought of as a British company (now mosts Belgium owned) in the UK people thought of them as typically French and they cultivated that idea, a link between French premier designer (although many designers actually started in the UK selling there such as Kenzo) and high-street and also high-fashion and street. That's a long explanation of why Joseph may use French sizing, they are also on the generous side.



Thanks PT! The brand history is interesting.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I love it when we talk makeup. I am so out of it. Have used MAC forever, and I love lipstick, but recently I’ve gone without foundation, which I’m sure is not good. I’m having a facial next week at Caudalie, because I love the products I’m using based on recommendations here [emoji8] I hope they have ideas for the (ahem) older woman.



Lipstick advice please since you love it and yours always looks so great in selfies.   My upper lip is developing fine lines like women who smoke do.  I don't smoke but they are starting to form anyway.   I recently bought some vivid shades of red, but it bled into the fine lines.   Do you know any tricks for preventing that other than lipliner?   I plan to talk to the dermatologist about options for resurfacing that area, but I thought I would attack it with Retin A first.


----------



## scarf1

@Cordeliere  you look amazing! You are much too critical of yourself!


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks PT! The brand history is interesting.



I was trying to explain why Joseph may have adopted French sizing. There could be no reasoning of course. I know LVMH have some shares, could be just where it's made. Alexander McQueen has Italian sizing and made in Italy, made in the same factories as Gucci, both part of Kering. It's all very curious.

Everything I have Joseph lasts me for years.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Lipstick advice please since you love it and yours always looks so great in selfies.   My upper lip is developing fine lines like women who smoke do.  I don't smoke but they are starting to form anyway.   I recently bought some vivid shades of red, but it bled into the fine lines.   Do you know any tricks for preventing that other than lipliner?   I plan to talk to the dermatologist about options for resurfacing that area, but I thought I would attack it with Retin A first.


Try a lip base/primer  product as it is supposed to keep lipstick from feathering.  Lipstick is also supposed to last longer.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> I was trying to explain why Joseph may have adopted French sizing. There could be no reasoning of course. I know LVMH have some shares, could be just where it's made. Alexander McQueen has Italian sizing and made in Italy, made in the same factories as Gucci, both part of Kering. It's all very curious.
> 
> Everything I have Joseph lasts me for years.



That’s how I understood your explanation, but you have such knowledge of fashion history that I love getting the extra tidbits from your posts!
I took a class in my undergrad called the history of costume, which I would love to take again. It started from the Byzantine period or maybe slightly before ~500 AD through the early 20th century and (briefly) covered the different styles of dress and hairstyles and what influenced it, from materials available to influential public figures to political changes and social movements. Do the classes you teach have any similarity to this (a historical and contextual understanding of fashion)?


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> That’s how I understood your explanation, but you have such knowledge of fashion history that I love getting the extra tidbits from your posts!
> I took a class in my undergrad called the history of costume, which I would love to take again. It started from the Byzantine period or maybe slightly before ~500 AD through the early 20th century and (briefly) covered the different styles of dress and hairstyles and what influenced it, from materials available to influential public figures to political changes and social movements. Do the classes you teach have any similarity to this (a historical and contextual understanding of fashion)?



Ah good. Sometimes I'm not sure if the point of a post gets lost in my 'waffle'.

That actually sounds wonderful. My classes are similar but to encourage and engage many students I start lectures on things they may have been reading or thinking about in contemporary terms and the argument explores the possible parallels in history. For instance authenticity, identity, cultural appropriation, celebrity culture are all debated in terms of fashion anyway so I use a mixture of philosophy, psychology, sociology, musicology, political economy and so on to explore those themes.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Ah good. Sometimes I'm not sure if the point of a post gets lost in my 'waffle'.
> 
> That actually sounds wonderful. My classes are similar but to encourage and engage many students I start the lecture on things they may have been reading or thinking about in contemporary terms anyway and the argument explores the possible parallels in history. For instance authenticity, identity, cultural appropriation, celebrity culture are all debated in terms of fashion anyway so I use a mixture of philosophy, psychology, sociology, musicology, political economy and so on to explore those themes.



This sounds fascinating. Fashion really is an integral part of culture and identity. Though this site jokes that it is just frivolous and fun (and it has those delightful elements), it also goes so much deeper.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Lipstick advice please since you love it and yours always looks so great in selfies.   My upper lip is developing fine lines like women who smoke do.  I don't smoke but they are starting to form anyway.   I recently bought some vivid shades of red, but it bled into the fine lines.   Do you know any tricks for preventing that other than lipliner?   I plan to talk to the dermatologist about options for resurfacing that area, but I thought I would attack it with Retin A first.



I like @gracekelly’s suggestion. Also lip liner! My upper lip actually had some sun damage which we attacked with Retin A. That area is nice and smooth now. Give it a try, and I’m also curious what your derm will say.

Of all my nice lipsticks, the cheapest stuff lasts the longest: Maybelline super stay matte ink. Maybe this will stay put on your upper lip. LMK.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Ah good. Sometimes I'm not sure if the point of a post gets lost in my 'waffle'.
> 
> That actually sounds wonderful. My classes are similar but to encourage and engage many students I start lectures on things they may have been reading or thinking about in contemporary term and the argument explores the possible parallels in history. For instance authenticity, identity, cultural appropriation, celebrity culture are all debated in terms of fashion anyway so I use a mixture of philosophy, psychology, sociology, musicology, political economy and so on to explore those themes.



Sign me up! Or can you share your syllabus? [emoji8]


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Try a lip base/primer  product as it is supposed to keep lipstick from feathering.  Lipstick is also supposed to last longer.



Is there a brand you can recommend?


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Lipstick advice please since you love it and yours always looks so great in selfies.   My upper lip is developing fine lines like women who smoke do.  I don't smoke but they are starting to form anyway.   I recently bought some vivid shades of red, but it bled into the fine lines.   Do you know any tricks for preventing that other than lipliner?   I plan to talk to the dermatologist about options for resurfacing that area, but I thought I would attack it with Retin A first.



Others have probably given more appropriate advice but I can recommend some of the non-lipstick lipsticks like lip-stains such as YSL's Tatooage, chubby pencils e.g. Clinique or Nars which are give lips colour but less grease.

You could also try this with your favourite lipstick. Apply sparingly and carefully all over. Blot well. Apply second layer to everywhere (sparingly) but stay away from the outer edge of the top lip. The first layer should act like a pencil but won't show and the second layer is to give the appearance of the original texture and finish.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cordy, you look great! I totally empathize with your DH photo frustration. Mine takes very rarely. I don't ask unless there is no one else around. Love that scarf, too.

My makeup routine:

Moisturizer (face and eyes)
Laura Mercier Tinted moisturizer
Chanel Vitalumiere
Eye primer/base (anti-aging!)
Eyebrow pencil (light/fill-in)
Gel eyeliner at the lash line and just a bit of pencil undereye
Eyeshadow
Cheek stain
Touch of coverup where needed or to visually contour weird side-eye appearance
Lip liner and lipstick applied gently with brush (to make lipstick last apply coverup on lips first)

I loooooooove makeup. None of this is heavy, but not the no makeup look either. Just polished and done.


----------



## Blossom976

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can’t you turn your phone into a portable hotspot?  We have a whole house generator. Thank goodness. I had power the whole time but lost phone cable and internet.
> 
> I haven’t been participating in dress up Thursdays. I have to dress up everyday for work. Off duty dressing is more my challenge. So here’s my contribution to stylish Saturday. Prada mohair sweater and cashmere coat purchased on my nesting spree on my birthday trip, j crew pencil skirt, banana republic blouse, SW boots, Hermes accessories.
> 
> View attachment 3996046
> View attachment 3996048
> View attachment 3996051



PbP, what a stylish and lovely look! Thank you so much for posting. I usually don't post but just wanted to tell you "thank you so much for posting superb outfit of the day" pic. I like your style and color coordination very much. Très joli!


----------



## Genie27

Cordie, I discovered Armani Lip Magnet recently - it’s like a thin paint that goes on liquid and dries up and feels like you aren’t wearing anything. It may work for you for a no fuss option. It’s like a tint but with serious colour payoff. I’m always surprised how much is still on after half a day of eating/drinking/talking. Its very liquid so it does smear when wet, but once dry it stays on. 

I also top it with the Lip Maestro for extra oomph if I don’t want the matte look. 

It does not dry up my lips - and I can attest that a lot of lip products do. 

I dislike glossy, sticky products on my lips so I only wear lip balms and treatments at night to moisturize. Bite agave balm is a great overnight treatment.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> Others have probably given more appropriate advice but I can recommend some of the non-lipstick lipsticks like lip-stains such as YSL's Tatooage, chubby pencils e.g. Clinique or Nars which are give lips colour but less grease.
> 
> You could also try this with your favourite lipstick. Apply sparingly and carefully all over. Blot well. Apply second layer to everywhere (sparingly) but stay away from the outer edge of the top lip. The first layer should act like a pencil but won't show and the second layer is to give the appearance of the original texture and finish.


Yes! I didn’t read this before I posted - Armani Lip Magnet is a lip tint! With really good pigment. 

And for PTs second suggestion  - I will add - if you can use a lip brush for both layers - it’s easier to be more precise. I use this technique for evening when I don’t need to worry.


----------



## katekluet

Cordeliere said:


> Is there a brand you can recommend?


Guerlain kiss kiss lip lift is a good primer


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.   I thought "I can do that."  Got  out of my pjs today and met a friend for lunch.  Put on a scarf and am calling it dress up day.
> 
> As others have observed, this selfie thing is hard.  We don't have a full length mirror in the house, so made DH take my picture.   Won't do that again.   A mirror is definitely cheaper than a divorce.   It went like this.  Take 1--He is in the next county and I am one of the smaller things in the kitchen.  Take 2--I am frowning because of take 1.  Take 3--he cuts off the top of my head.   That was characteristic of his mother's pictures so I called him his mother's name.   My bad.  Not the best way to show appreciation.   Take 4--Not great, scarf a bit askew, but must declare victory while we are still married.    At this point DH becomes suddenly ill with a temperature spike and nausea.   I think it is called photographer's flu.  Or maybe it was boiling mad?   So here is the product of my increased efforts and DH's shutter finger.  Sorry so big.
> 
> View attachment 4003556
> 
> 
> The whole discussion of pajamification and dress up has helped me on the days I don't wear a scarf.   I banned from my closet all of the men's tee shirts DH and I have been sharing (left),   and forced myself into women's tees (right).   Looking at this pic,  I am wondering why DH didn't tell me men's tees made me look fat.    Who knew changing shirts could be better than a diet?  My next goal will be lipstick.
> 
> View attachment 4003562


I’m actually LOL’ing from this. DBF just about wants to kill me when I ask him to take a picture of Instagram because he knows it’s going to be about 50 takes. And don’t even get me started on the eye rolls when i ask him to help me do an in action picture for TPF threads. I do hope your DH feels better soon! Maybe now he will try and claim he is allergic to taking pictures for TPF.



nicole0612 said:


> That’s how I understood your explanation, but you have such knowledge of fashion history that I love getting the extra tidbits from your posts!
> I took a class in my undergrad called the history of costume, which I would love to take again. It started from the Byzantine period or maybe slightly before ~500 AD through the early 20th century and (briefly) covered the different styles of dress and hairstyles and what influenced it, from materials available to influential public figures to political changes and social movements. Do the classes you teach have any similarity to this (a historical and contextual understanding of fashion)?


Sounds fascinating! I was a history major and would have loved to take this in undergrad.


Cordeliere said:


> Lipstick advice please since you love it and yours always looks so great in selfies.   My upper lip is developing fine lines like women who smoke do.  I don't smoke but they are starting to form anyway.   I recently bought some vivid shades of red, but it bled into the fine lines.   Do you know any tricks for preventing that other than lipliner?   I plan to talk to the dermatologist about options for resurfacing that area, but I thought I would attack it with Retin A first.



My favorite lipsticks are from Trish McEvoy. She makes nice vibrant shades that are not at all drying, so they don’t highlight lip imperfections.


----------



## cafecreme15

I did a spring shopping trip to my favorite Philadelphia store yesterday (Boyd’s), tried on a bunch of stuff and ended up with a few pieces I am really happy with.

What I tried on: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Began with a few things from Missoni because I’m ostensibly looking for a new casual to dressy summer dress (that is really to wear for when I think DBF will propose in Italy this summer...wanted a fun, colorful dress by an Italian designer, so who else but Missoni?). Then tried a few more casual things from them and a top from l’Agence I’ve been eyeing, a Caroline Costas very-on-trend-but-too-trendy-for-me top, a skirt by a little French brand that everyone in the store was insisting I try, and Rag & Bone jeans which aren’t pictured.



Started with this dress. It was a size too big, but their alterations team is incredible and could’ve tailored it down to a size smaller for me. I liked it well enough, but thought the colors were a bit more muted than I wanted. A contender, though. 



The second dress was the winner! Idk why the lighting looks green here, so I’ll post another picture of the dress in more natural light later today! I loved the halter neckline, the gold knit running throughout, and the brighter colors. Also love the length because I am always self-conscious in shorter dresses, and I have convinced myself that a revealing gust of wind is always just a second away.



Next I tried these Missoni pants, which everyone in the store but me loved. They were only partially lined, so itchy as all heck down most of my leg. Discussed with the tailor the possibility of adding a lining on the whole thing, but we decided that would ruin the whole look. So no good, but they were cute though.



Next tried on this top, which I surprisingly loved except for the elastic bubble hem on the bottom. Ruined the whole thing I thought, and was very unflattering. Tailoring crew said they could remove it and then shorten the shirt so it has more of a blousy look, but that would be changing the look of the entire shirt and remove the exquisite detailing on the hem (even though I didn’t like the hem). Here I learned that just because something can be changed doesn’t mean it should. I would’ve essentially been creating an entire new top and I didn’t want to do that.






I included a few pictures of the skirt because I found it difficult to capture its essence. The tweed was absolutely gorgeous; really reminded me of Chanel. My stylist suggested I try it on with the l’Agence top which was such a cool outfit. Despite everyone in the store raving over it and calling each other over to come see it (they’d never seen this skirt on a taller lady before) it was just too much funk for me. I would never have occasion to wear it except on vacation so it was not at all justifiable. If it had just been the one length where it hit above my knee with the pleats, it would’ve been perfect so I can wear it to work. I just had nothing to do with it as it was.

Ended up getting the l’Agence top though, because I’ve been hunting for a shirt for forever that has a ruffle sleeve that peeks out from under a blazer. My normal size XS was weirdly too big in the shoulder, so they are moving up the shoulder seam for me. 

Forgot to take a picture of the black top, but my stylist and I agreed it was too boho for me. Not at all my look.

Ended up taking the jeans home as well but didn’t photograph those.


----------



## Genie27

Cafe, love these!! Of course I’m a huge fan of missoni knits for ease of use and fabulousity. 

I agree with your assessments of your try-ons. The tweed is so gorgeous but the skirt is just so busy. A knee length basic would have been a closet staple. Add the boho top and you get a whole ‘Carmen gets promoted to cigar-factory upper-management’ vibe. So much detail, so much drama.  

And the white top is lovely. I like the missoni as well, but yes, you don’t need the extra roominess at the waist (It would work well for me, though). I’ve tried on similar pants and they are itchy. I though of getting a pair for easy fabulous travel but they were not comfortable. 

I’m glad you stayed resolute in your style when all the SAs agree something looks good. That is hard to do.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> How’s this for dress up Thursday?
> I’m at my (empty) work gym, and when I come here I always end up wearing the jacket I wore to work over my workout gear because it is freezing.
> So here is the jacket. It seems a little too small from the front (not even close to meeting in the middle), and the upper back is snug like I said, but the side fit seems perfect. That’s why I’m confused  and need some context if this size is too small for me (if 36 Italian) or a plenty big size (if 36 French).
> View attachment 4002792
> 
> View attachment 4002793
> 
> View attachment 4002794
> 
> View attachment 4002795



Even with the chat about Joseph, I missed this with the big tPF picture-freeze of recent time.

If if it's not wide enough across the shoulders very little can be done. Fr36 should be big enough, I'm wondering whether Joseph could have had some leatherwear made in Italy and hence a possible real discrepancy with Italian v French sizing. I'll have to check my Joseph pieces, not sure I have any leather though.

Leather will stretch, but not when it's lined or in this case quilted.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Cafe, love these!! Of course I’m a huge fan of missoni knits for ease of use and fabulousity.
> 
> I agree with your assessments of your try-ons. The tweed is so gorgeous but the skirt is just so busy. A knee length basic would have been a closet staple. Add the boho top and you get a whole ‘Carmen gets promoted to cigar-factory upper-management’ vibe. So much detail, so much drama.
> 
> And the white top is lovely. I like the missoni as well, but yes, you don’t need the extra roominess at the waist (It would work well for me, though). I’ve tried on similar pants and they are itchy. I though of getting a pair for easy fabulous travel but they were not comfortable.
> 
> I’m glad you stayed resolute in your style when all the SAs agree something looks good. That is hard to do.



Thanks Genie!! My style is very much in the “classic and streamlined with the occasional twist thrown in” camp, and I knew this skirt just did not fit that aesthetic at all. Like you said, it was so busy but the tweed was gorgeous. I’m glad I went for the more fitted Missoni as I think it was more flattering on me and more special, but I agree their knits are fantastic. I haven’t bought one in years, but this one made me remember how easy and comfortable they are. Also ideal for packing for vacation because they don’t wrinkle!


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I did a spring shopping trip to my favorite Philadelphia store yesterday (Boyd’s), tried on a bunch of stuff and ended up with a few pieces I am really happy with.
> 
> What I tried on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004598
> View attachment 4004600
> 
> 
> Began with a few things from Missoni because I’m ostensibly looking for a new casual to dressy summer dress (that is really to wear for when I think DBF will propose in Italy this summer...wanted a fun, colorful dress by an Italian designer, so who else but Missoni?). Then tried a few more casual things from them and a top from l’Agence I’ve been eyeing, a Caroline Costas very-on-trend-but-too-trendy-for-me top, a skirt by a little French brand that everyone in the store was insisting I try, and Rag & Bone jeans which aren’t pictured.
> 
> View attachment 4004603
> 
> Started with this dress. It was a size too big, but their alterations team is incredible and could’ve tailored it down to a size smaller for me. I liked it well enough, but thought the colors were a bit more muted than I wanted. A contender, though.
> 
> View attachment 4004611
> 
> The second dress was the winner! Idk why the lighting looks green here, so I’ll post another picture of the dress in more natural light later today! I loved the halter neckline, the gold knit running throughout, and the brighter colors. Also love the length because I am always self-conscious in shorter dresses, and I have convinced myself that a revealing gust of wind is always just a second away.
> 
> View attachment 4004620
> 
> Next I tried these Missoni pants, which everyone in the store but me loved. They were only partially lined, so itchy as all heck down most of my leg. Discussed with the tailor the possibility of adding a lining on the whole thing, but we decided that would ruin the whole look. So no good, but they were cute though.
> 
> View attachment 4004623
> 
> Next tried on this top, which I surprisingly loved except for the elastic bubble hem on the bottom. Ruined the whole thing I thought, and was very unflattering. Tailoring crew said they could remove it and then shorten the shirt so it has more of a blousy look, but that would be changing the look of the entire shirt and remove the exquisite detailing on the hem (even though I didn’t like the hem). Here I learned that just because something can be changed doesn’t mean it should. I would’ve essentially been creating an entire new top and I didn’t want to do that.
> 
> View attachment 4004631
> View attachment 4004632
> View attachment 4004633
> View attachment 4004634
> 
> I included a few pictures of the skirt because I found it difficult to capture its essence. The tweed was absolutely gorgeous; really reminded me of Chanel. My stylist suggested I try it on with the l’Agence top which was such a cool outfit. Despite everyone in the store raving over it and calling each other over to come see it (they’d never seen this skirt on a taller lady before) it was just too much funk for me. I would never have occasion to wear it except on vacation so it was not at all justifiable. If it had just been the one length where it hit above my knee with the pleats, it would’ve been perfect so I can wear it to work. I just had nothing to do with it as it was.
> 
> Ended up getting the l’Agence top though, because I’ve been hunting for a shirt for forever that has a ruffle sleeve that peeks out from under a blazer. My normal size XS was weirdly too big in the shoulder, so they are moving up the shoulder seam for me.
> 
> Forgot to take a picture of the black top, but my stylist and I agreed it was too boho for me. Not at all my look.
> 
> Ended up taking the jeans home as well but didn’t photograph those.



I agree with 100%/ The halter Missoni dress is my favourite on you. 

No to the first, not ever smaller to fit
No to the trousers! (just NO)
If the top needs remodelling, it's not right for you
I like the tweed skirt very much on you but if it's too over-designed for you don't bother. 

A lovely blouse is always going to be useful for now and beyond
The halter dress looks great. This is easily a dress for many Summers to come (and perfect for the romantic occasion  )


----------



## cafecreme15

Here are some better pictures!


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> I agree with 100%/ The halter Missoni dress is my favourite on you.
> 
> No to the first, not ever smaller to fit
> No to the trousers! (just NO)
> If the top needs remodelling, it's not right for you
> I like the tweed skirt very much on you but if it's too over-designed for you don't bother.
> 
> A lovely blouse is always going to be useful for now and beyond
> The halter dress looks great. This is easily a dress for many Summers to come (and perfect for the romantic occasion  )



Thanks PT!! My thoughts exactly. If a garment needs to be totally redesigned, then it’s a no. I told DBF that I got the dress so now he just has to get the ring [emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

Love your new Missoni dress CC! It is youthful yet classic.


----------



## nicole0612

I have tried lip stains before and love the idea, but I have very dry skin and lip stains seem to be so drying on the lips. I end up with immediate peeling. Are there any hydrating lip stains, or is that an oxymoron?


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Love your new Missoni dress CC! It is youthful yet classic.



Thank you, Nicole! [emoji173]️


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cafe,  I also like buying missoni for summer. I mean, not the city summer which is all year round here but summer vacation in Europe. Those see through pants by the way were very popular in Marbella last summer 
BBC, your post about your shopping in Sephora made me laugh. I too sometimes buy lots of new stuff trying to convince myself that I am going to use it. The novelty wears out, the excitement goes, some time later I find it, think “what was I thinking” and give it away to my teenage girls who don’t even want it. I have a drawer full of what-was-I-thinking things. However, the excitement of the purchase was worth it 
I was a diligent Dress Up Thursday Club member. We traditionally celebrate 8th of March (Women’s Day). I usually receive presents but forgot to buy them this time. So, my sheikh just took me to a nice restaurant 
This Nina Ricci dress has see through panels which for some reason look like stains in photos


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cafe,  I also like buying missoni for summer. I mean, not the city summer which is all year round here but summer vacation in Europe. Those see through pants by the way were very popular in Marbella last summer
> BBC, your post about your shopping in Sephora made me laugh. I too sometimes buy lots of new stuff trying to convince myself that I am going to use it. The novelty wears out, the excitement goes, some time later I find it, think “what was I thinking” and give it away to my teenage girls who don’t even want it. I have a drawer full of what-was-I-thinking things. However, the excitement of the purchase was worth it
> I was a diligent Dress Up Thursday Club member. We traditionally celebrate 8th of March (Women’s Day). I usually receive presents but forgot to buy them this time. So, my sheikh just took me to a nice restaurant
> This Nina Ricci dress has see through panels which for some reason look like stains in photos
> View attachment 4005048


Vavavoom!! Cute look!! 

Nice shoes too - are they platform? Are they comfy?


----------



## cafecreme15

Have a fun charity event tonight! Please ignore the total mess in the background. I found this silk the Kooples dress new with tags on Poshmark for $70 (original price $395!!), paired with Jimmy Choo heels and my new Ferragamo mini bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Have a fun charity event tonight! Please ignore the total mess in the background. I found this silk the Kooples dress new with tags on Poshmark for $70 (original price $395!!), paired with Jimmy Choo heels and my new Ferragamo mini bag.
> View attachment 4005157



Well done! Such a darling dress and you look fantastic!


----------



## cafecreme15

Cookiefiend said:


> Well done! Such a darling dress and you look fantastic!


Thank you Cookie!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Have a fun charity event tonight! Please ignore the total mess in the background. I found this silk the Kooples dress new with tags on Poshmark for $70 (original price $395!!), paired with Jimmy Choo heels and my new Ferragamo mini bag.
> View attachment 4005157



Cafe, I love your taste in dresses!!! This and the Misso I you took home are my favorites on you. [emoji254][emoji1360]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cafe,  I also like buying missoni for summer. I mean, not the city summer which is all year round here but summer vacation in Europe. Those see through pants by the way were very popular in Marbella last summer
> BBC, your post about your shopping in Sephora made me laugh. I too sometimes buy lots of new stuff trying to convince myself that I am going to use it. The novelty wears out, the excitement goes, some time later I find it, think “what was I thinking” and give it away to my teenage girls who don’t even want it. I have a drawer full of what-was-I-thinking things. However, the excitement of the purchase was worth it
> I was a diligent Dress Up Thursday Club member. We traditionally celebrate 8th of March (Women’s Day). I usually receive presents but forgot to buy them this time. So, my sheikh just took me to a nice restaurant
> This Nina Ricci dress has see through panels which for some reason look like stains in photos
> View attachment 4005048



Sheikha, what can I say??? You look [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]!!! Wow! 

I was very pleasantly surprised with the holographic makeup. I think "holographic" makes it sound more exciting than it is. I loved it so much I went back to the store and bought all three colors (white, beige, pink) in the small size. It can be like a highlighter and layered over eyes and lips with or without something under it, or like a strobe cream, or even a nice color wash. 

Also, the holographic hair foam needs to be played with. It says to use on dry hair, but I tried it on wet hair before blowing dry and couldn't see it at all. So I will play with that later.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> Vavavoom!! Cute look!!
> 
> Nice shoes too - are they platform? Are they comfy?



Thank you. I found my old Chanels. Didn’t wear them much and suddenly find them cute and comfy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Because of my freaky feet, I cannot wear high heels. 7 cm tops. So platform is my solution. I just tried YSL Tributes. Why haven’t I tried them on before? So comfy.


----------



## leuleu

cafecreme15 said:


> Here are some better pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004736
> View attachment 4004737
> View attachment 4004738


Congrats on your beautiful dress !
I like Missoni too and find their dresses so comfortable to wear.


----------



## EmileH

Blossom976 said:


> PbP, what a stylish and lovely look! Thank you so much for posting. I usually don't post but just wanted to tell you "thank you so much for posting superb outfit of the day" pic. I like your style and color coordination very much. Très joli!



Awww. Thanks so much. That’s so kind of you. [emoji255]


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Cafe, I love your taste in dresses!!! This and the Misso I you took home are my favorites on you. [emoji254][emoji1360]


Thank you![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



BBC said:


> Sheikha, what can I say??? You look [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]!!! Wow!
> 
> I was very pleasantly surprised with the holographic makeup. I think "holographic" makes it sound more exciting than it is. I loved it so much I went back to the store and bought all three colors (white, beige, pink) in the small size. It can be like a highlighter and layered over eyes and lips with or without something under it, or like a strobe cream, or even a nice color wash.
> 
> Also, the holographic hair foam needs to be played with. It says to use on dry hair, but I tried it on wet hair before blowing dry and couldn't see it at all. So I will play with that later.


I just check this out! I’ve been wanting to try some kind of highlighter-esque product for a while now, but I just don’t know how to use it properly.


leuleu said:


> Congrats on your beautiful dress !
> I like Missoni too and find their dresses so comfortable to wear.



Thank you leuleu! I agree - they have trifecta of qualities! Comfortable, easy to pack, and so cute/fun!


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Have a fun charity event tonight! Please ignore the total mess in the background. I found this silk the Kooples dress new with tags on Poshmark for $70 (original price $395!!), paired with Jimmy Choo heels and my new Ferragamo mini bag.
> View attachment 4005157



Adorable dress. It looks great on you


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> I just check this out! I’ve been wanting to try some kind of highlighter-esque product for a while now, but I just don’t know how to use it properly.



Here is the makeup:

https://www.sephora.com/product/hol...cid2=milk_makeup_skineffects_carousel:p411508

Here is the mousse:

https://www.sephora.com/product/foamo-holographic-hair-foam-P427717

They have brief tutorials.


----------



## Cordeliere

Can anyone recommend a brand of purse hook that is easy to use and is not gaudy?


----------



## Kitty157

Cordeliere said:


> Can anyone recommend a brand of purse hook that is easy to use and is not gaudy?



Clipa2 on amazon.


----------



## periogirl28

Cordeliere said:


> Can anyone recommend a brand of purse hook that is easy to use and is not gaudy?


I love the cat by Alessi the most. It is the coolest (and only) purse hook I own.


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> I love the cat by Alessi the most. It is the coolest (and only) purse hook I own.


Ooh this is pretty cool! And it looks like it would work for thicker tables. That’s one reason I don’t bother with my generic round one - it doesn’t work on half the tables around here. Is it convenient to carry? 

I think the clipa would have the same thick-table issue for me although I like that it can be carried as a charm on the bag handle.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Ooh this is pretty cool! And it looks like it would work for thicker tables. That’s one reason I don’t bother with my generic round one - it doesn’t work on half the tables around here. Is it convenient to carry?
> 
> I think the clipa would have the same thick-table issue for me although I like that it can be carried as a charm on the bag handle.


Gotta admit it is slightly heavy but just so sleek.


----------



## Cordeliere

periogirl28 said:


> I love the cat by Alessi the most. It is the coolest (and only) purse hook I own.



Way cool!

I think the elephant is a hoot.

https://www.alessi.com/us_en/catalogsearch/result/?q=purse+hook


----------



## Genie27

I just sold my brand new in box Instant Pot. Received it as a prize in Vegas and tried to return it, but shipping it back would have cost as much as the return. I wish they'd given me an Amazon gift card instead - lots of useful things to buy there.

I pondered keeping it, but it's bigger than my kitchen. I don't even have a cabinet large enough to stash it when not in use. And I cook about 1-2x a week. Just was not sounding like a viable option.

Fingers crossed the person shows up to get it. I'm selling for less than retail, but better off my floor and spending $$ in my pocket. Next up my beloved mountain bike - my knee is shot, I will not be using it any more. And some spring/summer clothes are up on the bay as well. Now I just need to find some people to spend $$.


----------



## pigleto972001

Cafe I love the dress !

Sheikha vavoom!! Those heels are au courant w the clear heels on the chanel plastic boots. 

I use the cat for a pursehook too !! Slips just in the front pocket of my birkin. And holds it up fine too. 

Genie I hope you find an owner for the pot. We love ours


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> I have tried lip stains before and love the idea, but I have very dry skin and lip stains seem to be so drying on the lips. I end up with immediate peeling. Are there any hydrating lip stains, or is that an oxymoron?


I also have terribly dry lips. The Armani is pretty good but it's more like sheer paint rather than a stain. 

One of the nicest lip balms I have found is the Darphin Age defying - its a bit expensive and it comes in a pot, so you have to use your fingers (I prefer a tube), but I find it works really well. I also swear by Bite lip balm for night treatment.

Others that I've tried that are also good:
Dior Lip Glow
Kiehls


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Genie I hope you find an owner for the pot. We love ours


It's gone to a good home. I feel so much better.


----------



## Joannadyne

Lip balms: Avoid Burt’s Bees Honey Lip Balm at all costs. That thing has a stank that cannot be scrubbed off with steel wool. 

But if you want to avoid kissing anyone, I highly recommend it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> I also have terribly dry lips. The Armani is pretty good but it's more like sheer paint rather than a stain.
> 
> One of the nicest lip balms I have found is the Darphin Age defying - its a bit expensive and it comes in a pot, so you have to use your fingers (I prefer a tube), but I find it works really well. I also swear by Bite lip balm for night treatment.
> 
> Others that I've tried that are also good:
> Dior Lip Glow
> Kiehls


Bite made my favorite red - it was Lush Lip Tint in Cherry - alas (and naturally) they quit making it. I bought all I could find. 
It had resveratrol in the formula so I could also feel like I was helping myself on the wrinkle front. I'm always willing to believe in silly things.


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you. I found my old Chanels. Didn’t wear them much and suddenly find them cute and comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005656
> 
> Because of my freaky feet, I cannot wear high heels. 7 cm tops. So platform is my solution. I just tried YSL Tributes. Why haven’t I tried them on before? So comfy.


Lucite is having a big fashion moment at Chanel right now so you oldies are definitely goodies!   Personally, I can't do a lucite heel as it gives me colossal foot pain and I had two pair from yonks ago that I gave away.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I also have terribly dry lips. The Armani is pretty good but it's more like sheer paint rather than a stain.
> 
> One of the nicest lip balms I have found is the Darphin Age defying - its a bit expensive and it comes in a pot, so you have to use your fingers (I prefer a tube), but I find it works really well. I also swear by Bite lip balm for night treatment.
> 
> Others that I've tried that are also good:
> Dior Lip Glow
> Kiehls





Joannadyne said:


> Lip balms: Avoid Burt’s Bees Honey Lip Balm at all costs. That thing has a stank that cannot be scrubbed off with steel wool.
> 
> But if you want to avoid kissing anyone, I highly recommend it!





Cookiefiend said:


> Bite made my favorite red - it was Lush Lip Tint in Cherry - alas (and naturally) they quit making it. I bought all I could find.
> It had resveratrol in the formula so I could also feel like I was helping myself on the wrinkle front. I'm always willing to believe in silly things.


Thanks for the tips ladies.  
No concern about the Burt's Bees, it's actually terribly drying for my lips and causes them to peel immediately.
So far the only thing that has worked for me is a layer of Aquafor as a base layer, but as soon as I eat or drink anything (or breathe) it is gone.   I will give the Armani and the Dior a try.


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for the tips ladies.
> No concern about the Burt's Bees, it's actually terribly drying for my lips and causes them to peel immediately.
> So far the only thing that has worked for me is a layer of Aquafor as a base layer, but as soon as I eat or drink anything (or breathe) it is gone.   I will give the Armani and the Dior a try.


Big fan of Aquaphor here. I find it's the only thing that really gets the job done for my lips in the winter. I haven't even been able to wear lipstick or anything the last few months due to the dryness. I'm hoping I can go back to lip gloss at least now that it is spring (at least on the calendar anyway...you wouldn't know it by looking at the 8 inches of snow we just got!)


----------



## arabesques

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for the tips ladies.
> No concern about the Burt's Bees, it's actually terribly drying for my lips and causes them to peel immediately.
> So far the only thing that has worked for me is a layer of Aquafor as a base layer, but as soon as I eat or drink anything (or breathe) it is gone.   I will give the Armani and the Dior a try.



At the very end of my Accutane course, when Aquafor no longer made an impact, I was peeling off whole layers of skin from my lips (like a snake shedding skin...it was that graphic).  La Mer’s lip balm was my savior.  I also use it for my cuticles with good results—because of travel in Eurasia and Central Asia, plus very drying water, my hands are a perpetual mess.  This balm is fantastic.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Big fan of Aquaphor here. I find it's the only thing that really gets the job done for my lips in the winter. I haven't even been able to wear lipstick or anything the last few months due to the dryness. I'm hoping I can go back to lip gloss at least now that it is spring (at least on the calendar anyway...you wouldn't know it by looking at the 8 inches of snow we just got!)



We're not done with the snow yet!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

arabesques said:


> At the very end of my Accutane course, when Aquafor no longer made an impact, I was peeling off whole layers of skin from my lips (like a snake shedding skin...it was that graphic).  La Mer’s lip balm was my savior.  I also use it for my cuticles with good results—because of travel in Eurasia and Central Asia, plus very drying water, my hands are a perpetual mess.  This balm is fantastic.


This is the only thing that worked for me on Accutane! Luckily my doctor had me on a lower dose so my lips were not quite on the snake shedding stage, but I’ve heard that’s rough. I got a sample of the La Mer balm last year and wasn’t overly impressed, but maybe I need to give it another shot!


BBC said:


> We're not done with the snow yet!!!


We’re supposed to be done with it late tonight. If I never see another snowflake again, it will be too soon.


----------



## nicole0612

arabesques said:


> At the very end of my Accutane course, when Aquafor no longer made an impact, I was peeling off whole layers of skin from my lips (like a snake shedding skin...it was that graphic).  La Mer’s lip balm was my savior.  I also use it for my cuticles with good results—because of travel in Eurasia and Central Asia, plus very drying water, my hands are a perpetual mess.  This balm is fantastic.



Thank you, I will give it a try!


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cafe,  I also like buying missoni for summer. I mean, not the city summer which is all year round here but summer vacation in Europe. Those see through pants by the way were very popular in Marbella last summer
> BBC, your post about your shopping in Sephora made me laugh. I too sometimes buy lots of new stuff trying to convince myself that I am going to use it. The novelty wears out, the excitement goes, some time later I find it, think “what was I thinking” and give it away to my teenage girls who don’t even want it. I have a drawer full of what-was-I-thinking things. However, the excitement of the purchase was worth it
> I was a diligent Dress Up Thursday Club member. We traditionally celebrate 8th of March (Women’s Day). I usually receive presents but forgot to buy them this time. So, my sheikh just took me to a nice restaurant
> This Nina Ricci dress has see through panels which for some reason look like stains in photos
> View attachment 4005048



Looking gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Have a fun charity event tonight! Please ignore the total mess in the background. I found this silk the Kooples dress new with tags on Poshmark for $70 (original price $395!!), paired with Jimmy Choo heels and my new Ferragamo mini bag.
> View attachment 4005157



Bargain! 

The print of the dress reminds me of my Hermes Plumes scarf by Henri De Linares


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Can anyone recommend a brand of purse hook that is easy to use and is not gaudy?



I like the ones by Alessi (don't have one though)

https://www.alessi.com/gb_en/product/person/objets-bijoux.html


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> I love the cat by Alessi the most. It is the coolest (and only) purse hook I own.



Oops, you got there first. 

Great to have a recommendation from experience though. They sell them in a local dept store here so I may invest


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I like the ones by Alessi (don't have one though)
> 
> https://www.alessi.com/gb_en/product/person/objets-bijoux.html



Alessi has such fascinating things.   Glad the purse hook is affordable.   The corkscrew and a few other totally whimsical items from the circus line are not.


----------



## papertiger

Dress-up Thursday and I'm off to a Birthday party 

What you can't see are my shoes (Prada ring-lizard wedges from goodness knows when - only because I couldn't find my Prada bejewelled purple velvet wedges in time). I'm also wearing a Georg Jensen gold Cave ring, it's actually huge but not sure you can see it. 

Anyway vintage jacquard weave maxi and APdP Changeant moussie 140 tied around of a grey tee as a top. Present, card and sable jacket by the door (_still _freezing) > see you later


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Dress-up Thursday and I'm off to a Birthday party
> 
> What you can't see are my shoes (Prada ring-lizard wedges from goodness knows when - only because I couldn't find my Prada bejewelled purple velvet wedges in time). I'm also wearing a Georg Jensen gold Cave ring, it's actually huge but not sure you can see it.
> 
> Anyway vintage jacquard weave maxi and APdP Changeant moussie 140 tied around of a grey tee as a top. Present, card and sable jacket by the door (_still _freezing) > see you later


Love the colors.   Please show us your shoes later.


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> Dress-up Thursday and I'm off to a Birthday party
> 
> What you can't see are my shoes (Prada ring-lizard wedges from goodness knows when - only because I couldn't find my Prada bejewelled purple velvet wedges in time). I'm also wearing a Georg Jensen gold Cave ring, it's actually huge but not sure you can see it.
> 
> Anyway vintage jacquard weave maxi and APdP Changeant moussie 140 tied around of a grey tee as a top. Present, card and sable jacket by the door (_still _freezing) > see you later



Stunning!


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning!



Thank you



Cordeliere said:


> Love the colors.   Please show us your shoes later.



Thank you, and will do

apologies for the crappy selfie


----------



## Cookiefiend

A day late - Fabulous Fri-yay?


(I have Thursdays off - sorry for not posting on the correct day!)


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> A day late - Fabulous Fri-yay?
> View attachment 4011502
> 
> (I have Thursdays off - sorry for not posting on the correct day!)



Classic cookie! Loving the colours you wear and put them together. I also like the way the pointy shoe line sharpens up the outfit.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> A day late - Fabulous Fri-yay?
> View attachment 4011502
> 
> (I have Thursdays off - sorry for not posting on the correct day!)



You do look fabulous.    Really like how the tie of the scarf makes it a part of the outfit rather than a separate thing.

I figure Dress Up Thursdays is a short weekly season...Thursdays, Fridays, Saturdays....

I have informed DH he is on photography duty again today, so he fled for Costco.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Classic cookie! Loving the colours you wear and put them together. I also like the way the pointy shoe line sharpens up the outfit.





Cordeliere said:


> You do look fabulous.    Really like how the tie of the scarf makes it a part of the outfit rather than a separate thing.
> 
> I figure Dress Up Thursdays is a short weekly season...Thursdays, Fridays, Saturdays....
> 
> I have informed DH he is on photography duty again today, so he fled for Costco.


Thank you both!


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> A day late - Fabulous Fri-yay?
> View attachment 4011502
> 
> (I have Thursdays off - sorry for not posting on the correct day!)


Lovely - I like all the little details - the scarf, the sleeve trim, the shoe shape and embellishment.


----------



## EmileH

Yes fabulous! Love the scarf


----------



## Cookiefiend

Thank you both! 
You're radically improving my day!


----------



## Genie27

Here is my outfit from yesterday. I have 3 black and 2 navy sweater dresses so it can seem like I’m wearing the same thing every day. Need to add more colour/variety to my wardrobe. And perhaps no more sweater dresses. They are just so damn easy and comfortable though.


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> A day late - Fabulous Fri-yay?
> View attachment 4011502
> 
> (I have Thursdays off - sorry for not posting on the correct day!)


Excellent ensemble! You look comfortable AND stylish.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Here is my outfit from yesterday. I have 3 black and 2 navy sweater dresses so it can seem like I’m wearing the same thing every day. Need to add more colour/variety to my wardrobe. And perhaps no more sweater dresses. They are just so damn easy and comfortable though.


Its hard to resist anything both easy and comfortable, not to mention that looks fabulous!! 
You look darling - I love it!



momasaurus said:


> Excellent ensemble! You look comfortable AND stylish.


Thanks momasaurus!!


----------



## Joannadyne

papertiger said:


> Dress-up Thursday and I'm off to a Birthday party
> 
> What you can't see are my shoes (Prada ring-lizard wedges from goodness knows when - only because I couldn't find my Prada bejewelled purple velvet wedges in time). I'm also wearing a Georg Jensen gold Cave ring, it's actually huge but not sure you can see it.
> 
> Anyway vintage jacquard weave maxi and APdP Changeant moussie 140 tied around of a grey tee as a top. Present, card and sable jacket by the door (_still _freezing) > see you later



I love how you’ve skillfully mixed the two patterns so they look as if they were made for each other! 
And yes, I’d love to see the shoes and ring also!


----------



## Joannadyne

Cookiefiend said:


> A day late - Fabulous Fri-yay?
> View attachment 4011502
> 
> (I have Thursdays off - sorry for not posting on the correct day!)



Ooh, cookie, I gotta echo the chorus: you look amazing!!


----------



## Joannadyne

Genie27 said:


> Here is my outfit from yesterday. I have 3 black and 2 navy sweater dresses so it can seem like I’m wearing the same thing every day. Need to add more colour/variety to my wardrobe. And perhaps no more sweater dresses. They are just so damn easy and comfortable though.



Genie, I am so jealous of your legs.


----------



## EmileH

Genie you are sweater dress queen. They look fantastic on you.


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> I have informed DH he is on photography duty again today, so he fled for Costco.



Hahahaha!!! I’ve always thought that I would flee for the nearest Costco in the event of a zombie apocalypse. Never thought it’d also be a refuge for cameraphobes!


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Here is my outfit from yesterday. I have 3 black and 2 navy sweater dresses so it can seem like I’m wearing the same thing every day. Need to add more colour/variety to my wardrobe. And perhaps no more sweater dresses. They are just so damn easy and comfortable though.



Looking gorgeous _and_ comfortable, totally with you on sweater dresses


----------



## gracekelly

Cookiefiend said:


> A day late - Fabulous Fri-yay?
> View attachment 4011502
> 
> (I have Thursdays off - sorry for not posting on the correct day!)


Very elegant!  My Thurs outfit was unprintable, unwatchable and thoroughly disgusting.  It was raining here and I was in my rain duty clothes.


----------



## gracekelly

Joannadyne said:


> Hahahaha!!! I’ve always thought that I would flee for the nearest Costco in the event of a zombie apocalypse. Never thought it’d also be a refuge for cameraphobes!


Too funny!  My DH would flee to Starbucks as it is a lot closer lol!


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> I love how you’ve skillfully mixed the two patterns so they look as if they were made for each other!
> And yes, I’d love to see the shoes and ring also!



First came the skirt and then came the dilemma, what to wear it with when going dressy.  I think I just managed to steer clear of looking like a 'flower child' (wasn't a themed party, but there have been quite a few lately). 

These shoes 




It's this ring but this not my pic. It looks very space-age 1960s but it's by Jacqueline Rabun only about 10 ears ago. GJ had one left and it fit me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> First came the skirt and then came the dilemma, what to wear it with when going dressy.  I think I just managed to steer clear of looking like a 'flower child' (wasn't a themed party, but there have been quite a few lately).
> 
> These shoes
> 
> View attachment 4011736
> 
> 
> It's this ring but this not my pic. It looks very space-age 1960s but it's by Jacqueline Rabun only about 10 ears ago. GJ had one left and it fit me.
> 
> View attachment 4011739


Very cool!


----------



## scarf1

Ok, I was a total Thursday failure- it was pouring rain, and stayed home all day, so no pic.
Today the sun is out, we are going out to lunch. Here is a team B outfit. For a university town on a Friday, this is dressy 
LOL!
I am wearing flats, though.


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Ok, I was a total Thursday failure- it was pouring rain, and stayed home all day, so no pic.
> Today the sun is out, we are going out to lunch. Here is a team B outfit. For a university town on a Friday, this is dressy
> LOL!
> I am wearing flats, though.
> View attachment 4011741



Poised and polished. 

The only reason I picked Thursdays was because I know a lot of people dress down at work Fridays and the at home at the weekend. Any day works fine. 

I always loved this scarf and in this cw, I just couldn't get over the moth theme, so ridiculous, def, the one that got away.


----------



## Joannadyne

papertiger said:


> First came the skirt and then came the dilemma, what to wear it with when going dressy.  I think I just managed to steer clear of looking like a 'flower child' (wasn't a themed party, but there have been quite a few lately).
> 
> These shoes
> 
> View attachment 4011736
> 
> 
> It's this ring but this not my pic. It looks very space-age 1960s but it's by Jacqueline Rabun only about 10 ears ago. GJ had one left and it fit me.
> 
> View attachment 4011739



Love the shoes but that ring is something special.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> First came the skirt and then came the dilemma, what to wear it with when going dressy.  I think I just managed to steer clear of looking like a 'flower child' (wasn't a themed party, but there have been quite a few lately).
> 
> These shoes
> 
> View attachment 4011736
> 
> 
> It's this ring but this not my pic. It looks very space-age 1960s but it's by Jacqueline Rabun only about 10 ears ago. GJ had one left and it fit me.
> 
> View attachment 4011739


I agree with Joanna - the whole outfit is something awesome, but those shoes and ring are so special. The shoes look practical with the strap and platform. 

I think one of DUT days when it's nice out, I'm going to wear my bejeweled metallic Prada sandals to work. Just to wear them. After a pedicure.


----------



## Genie27

Thank you all for the likes and sweet comments on my outfit! It makes my day.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I agree with Joanna - the whole outfit is something awesome, but those shoes and ring are so special. The shoes look practical with the strap and platform.
> 
> *I think one of DUT days when it's nice out, I'm going to wear my bejeweled metallic Prada sandals to work. Just to wear them*. After a pedicure.



Fabulous! can't wait. 

There are some high-ish Hermes shoe/sandals like the Camails design for SS, I am only hesitant because they are not a wedge or  platform. So difficult without a sedan chair and willing carriers these days


----------



## Bjstew

New here and have a question about this romper I just purchased. I have 2 kids so I didn’t try it on in store.  I’m wondering if it’s cute or a no go. Worried it needs to be a little shorter in the pant length and maybe the style is just not ok on my and my short frame. Thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.
Ps sorry picture taken quick from the kids bathroom and wet hair. Haha.


----------



## Genie27

Bjstew said:


> New here and have a question about this romper I just purchased. I have 2 kids so I didn’t try it on in store.  I’m wondering if it’s cute or a no go. Worried it needs to be a little shorter in the pant length and maybe the style is just not ok on my and my short frame. Thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.
> Ps sorry picture taken quick from the kids bathroom and wet hair. Haha.


I think it's kinda cute for warm summer days casual outings. Would not shorten the length as that would make it look awkward (even though that is the current trend). My main concern would be - how quickly can I get it undone for a bathroom break?


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> First came the skirt and then came the dilemma, what to wear it with when going dressy.  I think I just managed to steer clear of looking like a 'flower child' (wasn't a themed party, but there have been quite a few lately).
> 
> These shoes
> 
> View attachment 4011736
> 
> 
> It's this ring but this not my pic. It looks very space-age 1960s but it's by Jacqueline Rabun only about 10 ears ago. GJ had one left and it fit me.
> 
> View attachment 4011739



Those shoes are AMAZING!


----------



## Cordeliere

Bjstew said:


> New here and have a question about this romper I just purchased. I have 2 kids so I didn’t try it on in store.  I’m wondering if it’s cute or a no go. Worried it needs to be a little shorter in the pant length and maybe the style is just not ok on my and my short frame. Thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.
> Ps sorry picture taken quick from the kids bathroom and wet hair. Haha.




Very cute.  Definitely do not shorten it.

I think you should wear very simple sandals with it.  The main interesting feature is the stripe at the bottom and you don't want shoes competing with it.  Actually the over all stripe pattern is what is interesting about it.


----------



## Bjstew

Genie27 said:


> I think it's kinda cute for warm summer days casual outings. Would not shorten the length as that would make it look awkward (even though that is the current trend). My main concern would be - how quickly can I get it undone for a bathroom break?


LOL


----------



## Bjstew

Cordeliere said:


> Very cute.  Definitely do not shorten it.
> 
> I think you should wear very simple sandals with it.  The main interesting feature is the stripe at the bottom and you don't want shoes competing with it.  Actually the over all stripe pattern is what is interesting about it.


Thanks I didn’t get to try it on in the store and so I went to look it up online to see how it looked on the model and was worried because it looks shorter on her.  I wasn’t sure if the length was awkward on me.


----------



## nicole0612

Bjstew said:


> Thanks I didn’t get to try it on in the store and so I went to look it up online to see how it looked on the model and was worried because it looks shorter on her.  I wasn’t sure if the length was awkward on me.



It’s adorable. I agree with the advice to wear it with simple sandals.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Ok, I was a total Thursday failure- it was pouring rain, and stayed home all day, so no pic.
> Today the sun is out, we are going out to lunch. Here is a team B outfit. For a university town on a Friday, this is dressy
> LOL!
> I am wearing flats, though.
> View attachment 4011741



I like combination of the striped top and textural sweater. The necklace is a nice touch.


----------



## gracekelly

Didn’t get to do dress up up Thursday so I am making up for it today. Fleurs d’Ecosse with fox collar in blue.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> I like combination of the striped top and textural sweater. The necklace is a nice touch.


Thank you. I picked that sweater, because it was cold today, and that sweater is warm! Didn’t really think about the textures, good point.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4012100
> View attachment 4012101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t get to do dress up up Thursday so I am making up for it today. Fleurs d’Ecosse with fox collar in blue.



I love this.  It is so original.  The jacket.  The fur collar.  The scarf.   They mix and compliment each other so well.  Who would have thought.    Thanks for identifying the scarf pattern.

However I think I am not thrilled that you have raised the bar so much for those of us who are in the causal lane of Dress Up Thursday.   You hit it out of the park.   I am hoping for a single.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Those shoes are AMAZING!



I went through a Prada and Miu Miu shoe phase a while back.. They were making some amazing shoes. I know the craftsperson from H buys Prada shoes (or at least used to too).


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I think it's kinda cute for warm summer days casual outings. Would not shorten the length as that would make it look awkward (even though that is the current trend). My main concern would be - how quickly can I get it undone for a bathroom break?



Ditto


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I love this.  It is so original.  The jacket.  The fur collar.  The scarf.   They mix and compliment each other so well.  Who would have thought.    Thanks for identifying the scarf pattern.
> 
> However I think I am not thrilled that you have raised the bar so much for those of us who are in the causal lane of Dress Up Thursday.   You hit it out of the park.   I am hoping for a single.


Thanks so much, but you are too kind.   I was happy that it was cool enough to wear it. 

I  really have to pass the kudos on to @MaiTai who came up with the entire fox collar with a scarf movement.   The late lamented Furbie thread was very popular and had many posters showing off looks like this. Unfortunately the Mods decided that it was another. Chat thread and closed it.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4012100
> View attachment 4012101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t get to do dress up up Thursday so I am making up for it today. Fleurs d’Ecosse with fox collar in blue.



Love this! What a cool combo, especially with the jean jacket. I have a brown MiuMiu mink scarf that I cannot figure out how to wear to save my life. Maybe I can try coordinating it with a H scarf!


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4012100
> View attachment 4012101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t get to do dress up up Thursday so I am making up for it today. Fleurs d’Ecosse with fox collar in blue.



STOP showing me this scarf, you're killing me!  Great dressing up of denim in the best possible way

Honestly, I think I must have had blinkers on that season or gave myself some ridiculous rule about 'only 2 per season'. I know the 5 stores (London) never had this cw while I was in because I always asked but I should have pushed and ordered one. I knew there would be no hope in Glasgow ha ha.


----------



## Dextersmom

Fast moving thread.  A day or so ago I believe some of you were discussing moisturizing lip balms/treatments for dry lips and I wanted to chime in.  I have used La Mer in the past and really like it, especially the smell, but my new favorite is Kiehl's Butterstick Lip Treatment.  I keep one on my bedside table and use it all the time.  I also use their Ultimate Strength Hand Salve and have both of these products in multiples in my home, car, purse, etc. Here is a shot of my bedside table and btw, I buy these at Nordstrom.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Thanks so much, but you are too kind.   I was happy that it was cool enough to wear it.
> 
> I  really have to pass the kudos on to @MaiTai* who came up with the entire fox collar with a scarf movement.*   The late lamented Furbie thread was very popular and had many posters showing off looks like this. Unfortunately the Mods decided that it was another. Chat thread and closed it.



I love MT, what a wonderful and entrepreneurial lady, but actually It was way back in late-2008 before I joined that *lilyhermes* passed down her DIY fur collar 'hack' that started the trend  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/get-crafty-the-hermes-fur-scarf-collar-for-zero-dollars.399001/  The thread was only closed due to length and the discussion continued https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...carf-collar-zero-dollars.583639/#post15137074 and then more due to length https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...carf-collar-zero-dollars.599772/#post15705220 and then https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...carf-collar-zero-dollars.609619/#post16054337 not sure why that one was closed, though long threads had to be closed intermittently in those days,  but the discussion started back here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-hermes-diy.399528/


----------



## Dextersmom

It doesn't quite feel like Spring here tbh, but I am pretending because I want to use my new pink mini.  Here is a shot of my new bag paired with my Elizabeth and James kimono.


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Fast moving thread.  A day or so ago I believe some of you were discussing moisturizing lip balms/treatments for dry lips and I wanted to chime in.  I have used La Mer in the past and really like it, especially the smell, but my new favorite is Kiehl's Butterstick Lip Treatment.  I keep one on my bedside table and use it all the time.  I also use their Ultimate Strength Hand Salve and have both of these products in multiples in my home, car, purse, etc. Here is a shot of my bedside table and btw, I buy these at Nordstrom.



Thanks DM! I am one of those in need of dry lip (and hand) care.


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> It doesn't quite feel like Spring here tbh, but I am pretending because I want to use my new pink mini.  Here is a shot of my new bag paired with my Elizabeth and James kimono.



Your kimono is beautiful. Maybe you can hasten the arrival of Spring
It was snowing here yesterday!


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> STOP showing me this scarf, you're killing me!  Great dressing up of denim in the best possible way
> 
> Honestly, I think I must have had blinkers on that season or gave myself some ridiculous rule about 'only 2 per season'. I know the 5 stores (London) never had this cw while I was in because I always asked but I should have pushed and ordered one. I knew there would be no hope in Glasgow ha ha.


Thank you!  This was my last purchase at the Hermes scarf counter in Neiman Marcus Beverly Hills.  I was so sorry when they removed it because the SA was wonderful and she always gave the best advice.  I loved every scarf that I bought from her over the years.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Love this! What a cool combo, especially with the jean jacket. I have a brown MiuMiu mink scarf that I cannot figure out how to wear to save my life. Maybe I can try coordinating it with a H scarf!


I have pinned the fur collars onto tweed jackets and the denim as well and worn without a scarf.  The fox ones from MaiTai had loops sewn inside so you loop the scarf through.  It would not be difficult to put them into your MiuMiu scarf.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> I have pinned the fur collars onto tweed jackets and the denim as well and worn without a scarf.  The fox ones from MaiTai had loops sewn inside so you loop the scarf through.  It would not be difficult to put them into your MiuMiu scarf.



Oh I didn’t realize maitai had made the fox collars for sale at one time. My mink scarf has a loop on one side on the back (to loop the other side through), so I would only have to pin it on one side. It is a longer normal length mink scarf though, not a collar unfortunately. I wonder if it would still work.


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Your kimono is beautiful. Maybe you can hasten the arrival of Spring
> It was snowing here yesterday!


Thank you, Nicole. That would be nice because this weather does not match with what I want to wear for Easter brunch.


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> It doesn't quite feel like Spring here tbh, but I am pretending because I want to use my new pink mini.  Here is a shot of my new bag paired with my Elizabeth and James kimono.



Very pretty! Spring is officially arriving tomorrow here, I appreciate the colours ahead of time. Congratulations on your lovely new bag.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Oh I didn’t realize maitai had made the fox collars for sale at one time. My mink scarf has a loop on one side on the back (to loop the other side through), so I would only have to pin it on one side. It is a longer normal length mink scarf though, not a collar unfortunately. I wonder if it would still work.



Could you add a little length of buldoc ribbon by pinning or tacking it?


----------



## Meta

papertiger said:


> STOP showing me this scarf, you're killing me!  Great dressing up of denim in the best possible way
> 
> Honestly, I think I must have had blinkers on that season or gave myself some ridiculous rule about 'only 2 per season'. I know the 5 stores (London) never had this cw while I was in because I always asked but I should have pushed and ordered one. I knew there would be no hope in Glasgow ha ha.


Have you seen this one?


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Could you add a little length of buldoc ribbon by pinning or tacking it?



Yes, that is a good idea!
I am mostly confused about how to style it due to the length.
I am not at home, but here is a photo from Lyst.


It is about rib length.


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> Have you seen this one?



Beautiful (and would go with my Lindsey tartan kilt that I wear at Christmas. I must say I love @gracekelly 's cw most of all though, reminds me of the Isle of Skye.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, that is a good idea!
> I am mostly confused about how to style it due to the length.
> I am not at home, but here is a photo from Lyst.
> View attachment 4013012
> 
> It is about rib length.


You are supposed to take one end and slip through the tab on the back on the opposite side so it sits under the looped side.  You could also use a brooch and pin them together from the top for a fold over the top look.  Or just let the sides hang down.  If you have a thin neck you could wrap it as well.

There are "fur" brooches out there in vintage.  I think people used to pin on their fur coats and you could use that for the scarf.  Here is an example:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1944-EISEN...144239?hash=item33e5b481af:g:ixcAAOSwZpRatq2G


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> You are supposed to take one end and slip through the tab on the opposite side so it sits under the looped side.  You could also use a brooch and pin them together from the top for a fold over the top look.  Or just let the sides hang down.  If you have a thin neck you could wrap it as well.



Thanks Grace. I should have specified my problem. I understand how to wear it technically, but don’t know how to wear it style wise. I don’t live in a very fur friendly area, so I am interested in ideas to make it blend into an outfit more, like you did with your fur collar and scarf combo and the jean jacket. 
It may be a lost cause because of the longer length. Unless maybe I could pin it to the lapels of a jacket?


----------



## EmileH

Dextersmom said:


> It doesn't quite feel like Spring here tbh, but I am pretending because I want to use my new pink mini.  Here is a shot of my new bag paired with my Elizabeth and James kimono.



Welcome! I love your outfit and your new bag. The kimono is really special. 

I am a fan of lager bags but lately I find myself craving a chanel mini or two. They look so fun.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks Grace. I should have specified my problem. I understand how to wear it technically, but don’t know how to wear it style wise. I don’t live in a very fur friendly area, so I am interested in ideas to make it blend into an outfit more, like you did with your fur collar and scarf combo and the jean jacket.
> It may be a lost cause because of the longer length. Unless maybe I could pin it to the lapels of a jacket?


Yes I think pinning to lapels would work and I have done this too.  I like the look of the fur on a casual jacket.  Do you have a jean jacket?  If not, I would suggest you think about it because they are not expensive and are extremely useful items of clothing.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Yes I think pinning to lapels would work and I have done this too.  I like the look of the fur on a casual jacket.  Do you have a jean jacket?  If not, I would suggest you think about it because they are not expensive and are extremely useful items of clothing.



Both good ideas, thanks Grace. I don’t own a jean jacket, but I can imagine how a jean jacket would bring in just the casual look to tone down the scarf. I actually do not own anything at all in jeans material, it’s hard to explain but just doesn’t feel like “me”. I will experiment on what I do have, such as a simply cut and fitted wool blazer.


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> Very pretty! Spring is officially arriving tomorrow here, I appreciate the colours ahead of time. Congratulations on your lovely new bag.


Thank you papertiger.


----------



## Dextersmom

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Welcome! I love your outfit and your new bag. The kimono is really special.
> 
> I am a fan of lager bags but lately I find myself craving a chanel mini or two. They look so fun.


Thank you so much, Pocketbook Pup.


----------



## cafecreme15

Wow, I’ve missed a lot the last couple of days! But I love to see this thread moving quickly. 


gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4012100
> View attachment 4012101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t get to do dress up up Thursday so I am making up for it today. Fleurs d’Ecosse with fox collar in blue.


I am obsessed with this look!! What a fun way to dress up and put your own touch on a basic jean jacket. I don’t actually own a jean jacket, but will probably order an inexpensive one from the Gap soon!


Dextersmom said:


> It doesn't quite feel like Spring here tbh, but I am pretending because I want to use my new pink mini.  Here is a shot of my new bag paired with my Elizabeth and James kimono.


I know I said this in a thread over on the Chanel forum, but this pink is just gorgeous! And it looks perfect with your kimono!


----------



## cafecreme15

Have you ladies heard of a new-ish a shoe brand called Respoke? They take vintage scarves and make them into espadrilles! I popped back into Boyds today to show my boyfriend the new renovations they just completed (the best way I know to get an architect to voluntarily go shopping), and was fascinated by these! Made from vintage Hermès scarves - does anyone know the name or year of production of this one?? Of course I had to take them home. There was also a photographer from the New York Times taking pictures of the new opening, and she was taking pictures of me trying these on. So everyone keep an eye out for my feet getting their 15 minutes of fame in the NYT! [emoji23][emoji23]
	

		
			
		

		
	





I also had to try on these hot pink matte croc Nancy Gonzales pumps for fun.


----------



## gracekelly

The scarf on the shoe is  Bolduc au Carre.  These are adorable!  Look so good on you!

Thanks for the compliment about my jean jacket and scarf.  Just doing the math here and I realized that the jacket is 15-18 years old at least!  Does anyone remember Loehmanns?  That is where I found it. I think it was about $30


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> The scarf on the shoe is  Bolduc au Carre.  These are adorable!  Look so good on you!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment about my jean jacket and scarf.  Just doing the math here and I realized that the jacket is 15-18 years old at least!  Does anyone remember Loehmanns?  That is where I found it. I think it was about $30


Thank you! Did a quick google, and from what I see this is a scarf H still makes, and has made for many years in different cw's? I remember that store! I think I got some of my Juicy Couture velour tracksuits there back in the day!


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow, I’ve missed a lot the last couple of days! But I love to see this thread moving quickly.
> 
> I am obsessed with this look!! What a fun way to dress up and put your own touch on a basic jean jacket. I don’t actually own a jean jacket, but will probably order an inexpensive one from the Gap soon!
> 
> I know I said this in a thread over on the Chanel forum, but this pink is just gorgeous! And it looks perfect with your kimono!


Thank you cafecreme15.


----------



## Meta

@cafecreme15 Yes, I have come across Respoke via Instagram. I just didn't know how I would feel about silk for shoes and hence just chalked it up to H eye candy. Please share pics here when it shows up on NYT!  

@gracekelly Thanks for mentioning Loehmanns. Used to go to the one in DC in Friendship Heights. Good memories!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I remember Loehmanns, GK! And I too LOVE your denim/fur/silk combo, looks fabulous! Cafe, those shoes are adorable, but I really [emoji177] the hot pink ones. [emoji57]

DH was supposed to take the boys to Jamaica on Thursday morning, but by the time we got to Tuesday he and I were worried about the trip happening because of the storm. Fortunately, they got down to Miami Tuesday night and over to Jamaica on Wednesday (and thank goodness because the Thursday flight got cancelled). 

So I have had a guy-free house this week. You'd think I'd be posting more here, but my mom has been living with us for two years and I actually never get to spend time with her. While I'm running with Jack she runs with Luke (DS2) and then when I'm home I'm either hanging with Luke or doing something with DH. So we have been spending some really nice time together - mostly catching her up on "This Is Us" (we were snowed in) but also some dining out and shopping and Luke's parent-teacher conference (whew, MUCH better than the last one! [emoji28]). I have also had some time to hang out with my 'dangerous' best friend, too. In the meantime DH taught the boys to scuba dive and apparently they have both really taken to it (thank goodness, I don't even like the deep end of the pool). So not much TPF for me. 

Now that it's spring I need to change my skin routine. I prefer La Mer for winter. Just bought some Dr Gross products but not convinced. I need a REALLY good eye cream, too. 

By the way, I am in LOVE with the Marajo hair products (Sephora), especially the pre-blow dry serum. No more frizz, no more Jewfro!!!! (Yes, that's a thing.) my hair is not weighed down either, it's just right.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Have you ladies heard of a new-ish a shoe brand called Respoke? They take vintage scarves and make them into espadrilles! I popped back into Boyds today to show my boyfriend the new renovations they just completed (the best way I know to get an architect to voluntarily go shopping), and was fascinated by these! Made from vintage Hermès scarves - does anyone know the name or year of production of this one?? Of course I had to take them home. There was also a photographer from the New York Times taking pictures of the new opening, and she was taking pictures of me trying these on. So everyone keep an eye out for my feet getting their 15 minutes of fame in the NYT! [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013150
> View attachment 4013151
> View attachment 4013153
> 
> I also had to try on these hot pink matte croc Nancy Gonzales pumps for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013156
> View attachment 4013157



So clever and so pretty! BaC design was around in 2007, I think it looks it looks great as shoes. 

I also have to say if you resisted those pic NG shoes your are a stronger woma than me, they look totally fabulous on you


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> I remember Loehmanns, GK! And I too LOVE your denim/fur/silk combo, looks fabulous! Cafe, those shoes are adorable, but I really [emoji177] the hot pink ones. [emoji57]
> 
> DH was supposed to take the boys to Jamaica on Thursday morning, but by the time we got to Tuesday he and I were worried about the trip happening because of the storm. Fortunately, they got down to Miami Tuesday night and over to Jamaica on Wednesday (and thank goodness because the Thursday flight got cancelled).
> 
> So I have had a guy-free house this week. You'd think I'd be posting more here, but my mom has been living with us for two years and I actually never get to spend time with her. While I'm running with Jack she runs with Luke (DS2) and then when I'm home I'm either hanging with Luke or doing something with DH. So we have been spending some really nice time together - mostly catching her up on "This Is Us" (we were snowed in) but also some dining out and shopping and Luke's parent-teacher conference (whew, MUCH better than the last one! [emoji28]). I have also had some time to hang out with my 'dangerous' best friend, too. In the meantime DH taught the boys to scuba dive and apparently they have both really taken to it (thank goodness, I don't even like the deep end of the pool). So not much TPF for me.
> 
> Now that it's spring I need to change my skin routine. I prefer La Mer for winter. Just bought some Dr Gross products but not convinced. I need a REALLY good eye cream, too.
> 
> By the way, I am in LOVE with the Marajo hair products (Sephora), especially the pre-blow dry serum. No more frizz, no more Jewfro!!!! (Yes, that's a thing.) my hair is not weighed down either, it's just right.



I loved Loehmanns. 

How nice to spend extra time with your Mom. DD and I spent a few days together this week too, even went snowshoeing! 

I like dr gross neck cream, don’t know the other products. Check out the caudalie resveratrol super soft day cream. I love the texture. My aesthetician recommended their premier cru eye cream, so I’ll report on that soon.

Got a sample of Lancôme concealer and loved it. And Blur liquid makeup foundation: great texture. I’m getting more of both of these.


----------



## Genie27

A quick fly by - @Dextersmom - gorgeous mini - I love that colour and it suits you beautifully 

Cafe - love the espadrilles but those pink NGs are TDF. Btw, the brand Respoke is founded/faced by the guy who wrote Bringing home the Birkin. 

I picked up some tulips at the farmers market yesterday and they look so pretty in the sunshine at bfs place...Spring is here, warmer weather will be here soon and good things are anticipated....

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

momasaurus said:


> I loved Loehmanns.
> 
> How nice to spend extra time with your Mom. DD and I spent a few days together this week too, even went snowshoeing!
> 
> I like dr gross neck cream, don’t know the other products. Check out the caudalie resveratrol super soft day cream. I love the texture. My aesthetician recommended their premier cru eye cream, so I’ll report on that soon.
> 
> Got a sample of Lancôme concealer and loved it. And Blur liquid makeup foundation: great texture. I’m getting more of both of these.



Thanks so much, Moma. I got the Dr Gross starter set with two weeks worth of alpha beta peels, a morning c-collagen gel and night cream. I also bought their gel eye serum but I do not like the way it feels, it feels like my skin is dry! Let me know about the Caudalie cream. [emoji1374]

I got a sample of primer by Stellar and I love it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> A quick fly by - @Dextersmom - gorgeous mini - I love that colour and it suits you beautifully
> 
> Cafe - love the espadrilles but those pink NGs are TDF. Btw, the brand Respoke is founded/faced by the guy who wrote Bringing home the Birkin.
> 
> I picked up some tulips at the farmers market yesterday and they look so pretty in the sunshine at bfs place...Spring is here, warmer weather will be here soon and good things are anticipated....
> 
> Happy Sunday!!



I knew I'd heard of Respoke before. 
MT....brings back memories. 

Thanks for the pic!! I needed that, when I look outside all I see is snow.


----------



## Dextersmom

Genie27 said:


> A quick fly by - @Dextersmom - gorgeous mini - I love that colour and it suits you beautifully
> 
> Cafe - love the espadrilles but those pink NGs are TDF. Btw, the brand Respoke is founded/faced by the guy who wrote Bringing home the Birkin.
> 
> I picked up some tulips at the farmers market yesterday and they look so pretty in the sunshine at bfs place...Spring is here, warmer weather will be here soon and good things are anticipated....
> 
> Happy Sunday!!


Thank you Genie and those tulips are gorgeous!!


----------



## TankerToad

nicole0612 said:


> Both good ideas, thanks Grace. I don’t own a jean jacket, but I can imagine how a jean jacket would bring in just the casual look to tone down the scarf. I actually do not own anything at all in jeans material, it’s hard to explain but just doesn’t feel like “me”. I will experiment on what I do have, such as a simply cut and fitted wool blazer.



Another non denim owner here
Totally understand


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Another non denim owner here
> Totally understand


Wow!  One of the most useful things I own.   Love putting pretty brooches on it too   You can have a lot of fun with it


----------



## Dextersmom

gracekelly said:


> Wow!  One of the most useful things I own.   Love putting pretty brooches on it too   You can have a lot of fun with it


Me too, gracekelly.  I own 5 denim jackets (not including my denim vests) that come to mind, in different washes, fits, embroidered, etc.  I wear them often.  Random side note, but did you know that when I type in gracekelly, my autocorrect changes it to gracefully?


----------



## gracekelly

Dextersmom said:


> Me too, gracekelly.  I own 5 denim jackets (not including my denim vests) that come to mind, in different washes, fits, embroidered, etc.  I wear them often.  Random side note, but did you know that when I type in gracekelly, my autocorrect changes it to gracefully?


How funny about the auto correct   I have a white  cotton light weight denim too that I have used for travel and everything else in summer when I just need a jacket to throw on at a casual outdoor concert.  This is another discount special that I picked up a few years ago in Florida.  I had misjudged the weather (it was cold) and had to go to Steinmart to pick up something for my mom and found the jacket too.  I literally cut the price tag off in the car and wore it ASAP!  Another $30 purchase!  I have washed it several times and it still looks brand new.


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 Yes, I have come across Respoke via Instagram. I just didn't know how I would feel about silk for shoes and hence just chalked it up to H eye candy. Please share pics here when it shows up on NYT!
> I was concerned about the silk as well, but I figured I wouldn’t wear regular canvas espadrilles in the rain, so really there was no difference for silk!
> @gracekelly Thanks for mentioning Loehmanns. Used to go to the one in DC in Friendship Heights. Good memories!





BBC said:


> I remember Loehmanns, GK! And I too LOVE your denim/fur/silk combo, looks fabulous! Cafe, those shoes are adorable, but I really [emoji177] the hot pink ones. [emoji57]
> 
> DH was supposed to take the boys to Jamaica on Thursday morning, but by the time we got to Tuesday he and I were worried about the trip happening because of the storm. Fortunately, they got down to Miami Tuesday night and over to Jamaica on Wednesday (and thank goodness because the Thursday flight got cancelled).
> 
> So I have had a guy-free house this week. You'd think I'd be posting more here, but my mom has been living with us for two years and I actually never get to spend time with her. While I'm running with Jack she runs with Luke (DS2) and then when I'm home I'm either hanging with Luke or doing something with DH. So we have been spending some really nice time together - mostly catching her up on "This Is Us" (we were snowed in) but also some dining out and shopping and Luke's parent-teacher conference (whew, MUCH better than the last one! [emoji28]). I have also had some time to hang out with my 'dangerous' best friend, too. In the meantime DH taught the boys to scuba dive and apparently they have both really taken to it (thank goodness, I don't even like the deep end of the pool). So not much TPF for me.
> 
> Now that it's spring I need to change my skin routine. I prefer La Mer for winter. Just bought some Dr Gross products but not convinced. I need a REALLY good eye cream, too.
> 
> By the way, I am in LOVE with the Marajo hair products (Sephora), especially the pre-blow dry serum. No more frizz, no more Jewfro!!!! (Yes, that's a thing.) my hair is not weighed down either, it's just right.





papertiger said:


> So clever and so pretty! BaC design was around in 2007, I think it looks it looks great as shoes.
> 
> I also have to say if you resisted those pic NG shoes your are a stronger woma than me, they look totally fabulous on you


Thanks BBC and PT!! I loved the pink ones too. Luckily (or more accurately, unluckily) they were WAY out of my budget for a single pair of shoes at 2k [emoji25] so there was no possibility of me taking them home. These are for when I’m at the stage of my career in 15 years where I can wear whatever the heck I want and get away with it! 

BBC, so glad your DH and kids made it to Jamaica! Sounds like they’re having a lovely boys trip, and how great that you are getting some downtime with your mom. The pace of life can really get in the way of enjoying time with loved ones, even those we are physically with every day. 


Genie27 said:


> A quick fly by - @Dextersmom - gorgeous mini - I love that colour and it suits you beautifully
> 
> Cafe - love the espadrilles but those pink NGs are TDF. Btw, the brand Respoke is founded/faced by the guy who wrote Bringing home the Birkin.
> 
> I picked up some tulips at the farmers market yesterday and they look so pretty in the sunshine at bfs place...Spring is here, warmer weather will be here soon and good things are anticipated....
> 
> Happy Sunday!!


How interesting about Respoke! And stunning tulips; I just love tulips, even though they don’t last very long. They’re such happy flowers!


TankerToad said:


> Another non denim owner here
> Totally understand



TT and Nicole, can I ask what your casual clothes are on a day to day basis if you don’t wear denim? I’m sick of denim as my go-to bottoms, but I haven’t the faintest idea what else to wear if I don’t want to do a more work-like trouser or tights/skirt. This problem plagues me for months throughout fall and winter.


----------



## Dextersmom

I picked up this flower power brooch today and I am very happy with it.  I have been collecting brooches the last couple of years and have a very small collection (this one makes 6).  I usually pin them on a sweater or like @gracekelly, on one of my denim jackets. I pinned this one on the sweater I am wearing today so that I could show you.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up this flower power brooch today and I am very happy with it.  I have been collecting brooches the last couple of years and have a very small collection (this one makes 6).  I usually pin them on a sweater or like @gracekelly, on one of my denim jackets. I pinned this one on the sweater I am wearing today so that I could show you.



I love it! I actually have an enamel necklace from about 8-9 years ago just like this - black interlocking C’s with a white camellia on the end.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks BBC and PT!! I loved the pink ones too. Luckily (or more accurately, unluckily) they were WAY out of my budget for a single pair of shoes at 2k [emoji25] so there was no possibility of me taking them home. These are for when I’m at the stage of my career in 15 years where I can wear whatever the heck I want and get away with it!
> 
> BBC, so glad your DH and kids made it to Jamaica! Sounds like they’re having a lovely boys trip, and how great that you are getting some downtime with your mom. The pace of life can really get in the way of enjoying time with loved ones, even those we are physically with every day.
> 
> How interesting about Respoke! And stunning tulips; I just love tulips, even though they don’t last very long. They’re such happy flowers!
> 
> 
> TT and Nicole, can I ask what your casual clothes are on a day to day basis if you don’t wear denim? I’m sick of denim as my go-to bottoms, but I haven’t the faintest idea what else to wear if I don’t want to do a more work-like trouser or tights/skirt. This problem plagues me for months throughout fall and winter.


One more non-denim-owner. I have not always been so, but when the trend shifted to higher waisted, I didn’t bother to update as I don’t like my tummy feeling constricted. I wear casual trousers, leggings, casual skirts and dresses.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> I love it! I actually have an enamel necklace from about 8-9 years ago just like this - black interlocking C’s with a white camellia on the end.


Thank you, cafecreme15.  Your necklace sounds lovely.


----------



## gracekelly

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up this flower power brooch today and I am very happy with it.  I have been collecting brooches the last couple of years and have a very small collection (this one makes 6).  I usually pin them on a sweater or like @gracekelly, on one of my denim jackets. I pinned this one on the sweater I am wearing today so that I could show you.


How pretty!   I actually prefer to wear a CC pin on non Chanel. When I put one on a Chanel jacket I felt like it is too much branding.  This is my hang up and I should get over it because 99% of the time I don’t think that the people I am with have any clue about the clothes.


----------



## Dextersmom

gracekelly said:


> How pretty!   I actually prefer to wear a CC pin on non Chanel. When I put one on a Chanel jacket I felt like it is too much branding.  This is my hang up and I should get over it because 99% of the time I don’t think that the people I am with have any clue about the clothes.


Thank you gracekelly.  I started acquiring Chanel around 3 years ago and stick to their handbags, shoes and brooches.  I admire you ladies with your beautiful and elegant Chanel jackets and skirts, but they don't fit with my current lifestyle at all.  I live in a beach community (which is pretty casual) and work as a therapist for a school district, providing counseling for student's with significant social/emotional needs. So my profession is also very casual, and I can pretty much wear whatever I want.  My go to outfit typically consists of jeans and a tank with a colorful kimono/sweater or a tank and skirt with a denim jacket.  I have always loved handbags, shoes and jewelry, however, and like you mentioned, most people that I interact with on a daily basis have no idea about the brands I carry/wear.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> A quick fly by - @Dextersmom - gorgeous mini - I love that colour and it suits you beautifully
> 
> Cafe - love the espadrilles but those pink NGs are TDF. Btw, the brand Respoke is founded/faced by the guy who wrote Bringing home the Birkin.
> 
> I picked up some tulips at the farmers market yesterday and they look so pretty in the sunshine at bfs place...Spring is here, warmer weather will be here soon and good things are anticipated....
> 
> Happy Sunday!!



So beautiful, thank you, happy Sunday (and Monday) to you XXX


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks BBC and PT!! I loved the pink ones too. Luckily (or more accurately, unluckily) they were WAY out of my budget for a single pair of shoes at 2k [emoji25] so there was no possibility of me taking them home. These are for when I’m at the stage of my career in 15 years where I can wear whatever the heck I want and get away with it!
> 
> BBC, so glad your DH and kids made it to Jamaica! Sounds like they’re having a lovely boys trip, and how great that you are getting some downtime with your mom. The pace of life can really get in the way of enjoying time with loved ones, even those we are physically with every day.
> 
> How interesting about Respoke! And stunning tulips; I just love tulips, even though they don’t last very long. They’re such happy flowers!
> 
> 
> TT and Nicole, can I ask what your casual clothes are on a day to day basis if you don’t wear denim? I’m sick of denim as my go-to bottoms, but I haven’t the faintest idea what else to wear if I don’t want to do a more work-like trouser or tights/skirt. This problem plagues me for months throughout fall and winter.



Thanks so much, Cafe! After they got home yesterday, I learned all about how dangerous scuba diving in open water can be. So glad I didn't know beforehand! [emoji51] Of course, the boys loved it.

I don't wear jeans either. I do own a few pairs, but maybe only wear a few times a year, what I do on casual days is wear a variety of dresses that can be worn a variety of ways and will work dressed up or down.

My go-to for winter is a two-layer set by Derek Lam 10 Crosby. The bottom layer is a light silk sleeveless shift with an asymmetrical two-tiered vertically pleated hem. On top of it is a short sleeved hip length pieces with frayed edges that feels like a thin sweatshirt. This is comfy, warm enough under a coat, dress-up or -down and day-to-night. 

Stock photo:



I also have three of the Ellen dress by Otte. I wear the black one the most. Also dress up-or-down, day-to-night.

Stock photo:



Article on styling it:
https://adashofdetails.com/ellen-dress-two-ways/

I also love slip dresses and depending on length and material can wear for three seasons here.


----------



## Genie27

https://ca.louisvuitton.com/eng-ca/stories/lv-archlight-sneaker#the-collection
 Are we sure I can't wear my tevas in Paris this summer?


----------



## cathe_kim

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up this flower power brooch today and I am very happy with it.  I have been collecting brooches the last couple of years and have a very small collection (this one makes 6).  I usually pin them on a sweater or like @gracekelly, on one of my denim jackets. I pinned this one on the sweater I am wearing today so that I could show you.


Love the brooch!!! I love how you've paired it with a casual cardigan!

I'd love to wear mine like that but I'm totally afraid it might create big holes.


----------



## Dextersmom

cathe_kim said:


> Love the brooch!!! I love how you've paired it with a casual cardigan!
> 
> I'd love to wear mine like that but I'm totally afraid it might create big holes.


Thank you and I know exactly what you mean.  When I got my first brooch a couple of years ago, I was afraid to pin it on things for the same reason.  When I found the nerve and started using it, though, it got easier.  I do mostly pin them on sweaters or denim jackets, so I haven't had any holes at all, as of yet.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Thanks so much, Cafe! After they got home yesterday, I learned all about how dangerous scuba diving in open water can be. So glad I didn't know beforehand! [emoji51] Of course, the boys loved it.
> 
> I don't wear jeans either. I do own a few pairs, but maybe only wear a few times a year, what I do on casual days is wear a variety of dresses that can be worn a variety of ways and will work dressed up or down.
> 
> My go-to for winter is a two-layer set by Derek Lam 10 Crosby. The bottom layer is a light silk sleeveless shift with an asymmetrical two-tiered vertically pleated hem. On top of it is a short sleeved hip length pieces with frayed edges that feels like a thin sweatshirt. This is comfy, warm enough under a coat, dress-up or -down and day-to-night.
> 
> Stock photo:
> View attachment 4014565
> 
> 
> I also have three of the Ellen dress by Otte. I wear the black one the most. Also dress up-or-down, day-to-night.
> 
> Stock photo:
> View attachment 4014568
> 
> 
> Article on styling it:
> https://adashofdetails.com/ellen-dress-two-ways/
> 
> I also love slip dresses and depending on length and material can wear for three seasons here.


The less we know the better sometimes! [emoji28] it would seem I have to get used to the idea of wearing tights more often in the winter if I want to move away from jeans. The problem is now I do a fair bit of walking outside and they’re not nearly as warm as jeans/trousers. But this is will be perfect for when I am more sedentary in an office. I love the layered number!


Genie27 said:


> https://ca.louisvuitton.com/eng-ca/stories/lv-archlight-sneaker#the-collection
> Are we sure I can't wear my tevas in Paris this summer?


Oh my [emoji85]


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> The less we know the better sometimes! [emoji28] it would seem I have to get used to the idea of wearing tights more often in the winter if I want to move away from jeans. The problem is now I do a fair bit of walking outside and they’re not nearly as warm as jeans/trousers. But this is will be perfect for when I am more sedentary in an office. I love the layered number!
> 
> Oh my [emoji85]



I dont think that jeans are all that warm in winter. Actually a long skirt is generally warmer to me than jeans. If you get a decent pair of tights (like wolford) - they make wool blends and cashmere blends - your legs will be fine, and you can even do OTK boots on top.


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> Thanks so much, Cafe! After they got home yesterday, I learned all about how dangerous scuba diving in open water can be. So glad I didn't know beforehand! [emoji51] Of course, the boys loved it.
> 
> I don't wear jeans either. I do own a few pairs, but maybe only wear a few times a year, what I do on casual days is wear a variety of dresses that can be worn a variety of ways and will work dressed up or down.
> 
> My go-to for winter is a two-layer set by Derek Lam 10 Crosby. The bottom layer is a light silk sleeveless shift with an asymmetrical two-tiered vertically pleated hem. On top of it is a short sleeved hip length pieces with frayed edges that feels like a thin sweatshirt. This is comfy, warm enough under a coat, dress-up or -down and day-to-night.
> 
> Stock photo:
> View attachment 4014565
> 
> 
> I also have three of the Ellen dress by Otte. I wear the black one the most. Also dress up-or-down, day-to-night.
> 
> Stock photo:
> View attachment 4014568
> 
> 
> Article on styling it:
> https://adashofdetails.com/ellen-dress-two-ways/
> 
> I also love slip dresses and depending on length and material can wear for three seasons here.



I love these pieces.  Great items.


----------



## Genie27

Uniqlo heat tech tights are pretty warm and durable. I wear them with knee boots or otks and skirts/dresses. And now that it’s getting warmer, I will wear them with my beloved shorts.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cordeliere said:


> I love these pieces.  Great items.



Thank you. [emoji8] My problem is that I wear these too often!


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> I dont think that jeans are all that warm in winter. Actually a long skirt is generally warmer to me than jeans. If you get a decent pair of tights (like wolford) - they make wool blends and cashmere blends - your legs will be fine, and you can even do OTK boots on top.





Genie27 said:


> Uniqlo heat tech tights are pretty warm and durable. I wear them with knee boots or otks and skirts/dresses. And now that it’s getting warmer, I will wear them with my beloved shorts.



Thank you ladies! Cashmere and heat tech tights are the answers!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you ladies! Cashmere and heat tech tights are the answers!


A knee length coat is also a great asset
Edit - versus a bomber or hip length one


----------



## Dextersmom

I was thinking about something yesterday that has probably been discussed a million times, but here it is.  I had to take my husband to the hospital for a procedure and I was contemplating which handbag to use.  I wanted one that would comfortably carry his wallet and mine, both of our sunglasses and a few other essentials.  I chose my small Trendy CC and it turned out to be perfect.  As I was sitting in the waiting room, I thought that if I could only have one handbag to use from day to night, that this would be the one.  It is not too big or cumbersome, holds everything I need, yet doesn't look too bulky to bring to a restaurant for lunch or dinner.  I do love a tote for work and traveling, but I never place any of my bags on the floor.  Not that I have to choose one bag, but it is fun to daydream.  Have any of you ever thought about this and if so, which one bag would you choose?


----------



## gracekelly

Dextersmom said:


> I was thinking about something yesterday that has probably been discussed a million times, but here it is.  I had to take my husband to the hospital for a procedure and I was contemplating which handbag to use.  I wanted one that would comfortably carry his wallet and mine, both of our sunglasses and a few other essentials.  I chose my small Trendy CC and it turned out to be perfect.  As I was sitting in the waiting room, I thought that if I could only have one handbag to use from day to night, that this would be the one.  It is not too big or cumbersome, holds everything I need, yet doesn't look too bulky to bring to a restaurant for lunch or dinner.  I do love a tote for work and traveling, but I never place any of my bags on the floor.  Not that I have to choose one bag, but it is fun to daydream.  Have any of you ever thought about this and if so, which one bag would you choose?


I go through this whenever I take a trip because I usually only take one bag. Sometimes I sneak in a small clutch, but that is difficult with my Rimowa carry-on.   Even though I wrack my brain I usually end up with the same go to bags.

I have a friend who has a large selection of totes because she is stuck carrying her husband’s stuff.

Good to know the Trendy is so useful!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> The less we know the better sometimes! [emoji28] it would seem I have to get used to the idea of wearing tights more often in the winter if I want to move away from jeans. The problem is now I do a fair bit of walking outside and they’re not nearly as warm as jeans/trousers. But this is will be perfect for when I am more sedentary in an office. I love the layered number!
> 
> Oh my [emoji85]



In addition to dresses and skirts, flowing silk pants or silk/linen blend are also very comfortable for a casual look. I don’t feel very at home in pants in general, but these styles do work for my aesthetic and for my comfort.


----------



## cafecreme15

Ladies, my life has been transformed by my new hairbrush - the Finger Brush! Usually, no matter how much conditioner I use in my hair, it is a huge knot ball when I go to brush it after the shower. Since I started using it a few weeks ago, I manage to keep more of my hair on my head since it is not being ripped out. There is also less on the floor, which means less swiffering. My hair even looks shinier and more flowy once it is dried.

I promise this is not a paid ad for Finger Brush [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

Dextersmom said:


> I was thinking about something yesterday that has probably been discussed a million times, but here it is.  I had to take my husband to the hospital for a procedure and I was contemplating which handbag to use.  I wanted one that would comfortably carry his wallet and mine, both of our sunglasses and a few other essentials.  I chose my small Trendy CC and it turned out to be perfect.  As I was sitting in the waiting room, I thought that if I could only have one handbag to use from day to night, that this would be the one.  It is not too big or cumbersome, holds everything I need, yet doesn't look too bulky to bring to a restaurant for lunch or dinner.  I do love a tote for work and traveling, but I never place any of my bags on the floor.  Not that I have to choose one bag, but it is fun to daydream.  Have any of you ever thought about this and if so, which one bag would you choose?



Lucky you that you have a bag that could be the one if you could only have one.   Sounds perfect.    I have about 3 bags that are highly functional, Balenciaga, Mulberry, and Fendi, but they don't inspire my love as much as some of my less functional bags.    The bag I love the most is a Valentino, but it is too small to be the only bag.   And I adore my vintage Hermes bags, but they would a bit impractical as an only bag.   So like I said, lucky you that you have a perfect bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Cordeliere said:


> Lucky you that you have a bag that could be the one if you could only have one.   Sounds perfect.    I have about 3 bags that are highly functional, Balenciaga, Mulberry, and Fendi, but they don't inspire my love as much as some of my less functional bags.    The bag I love the most is a Valentino, but it is too small to be the only bag.   And I adore my vintage Hermes bags, but they would a bit impractical as an only bag.   So like I said, lucky you that you have a perfect bag.


Thank you, Cordeliere.  It took me quite a bit of trial and error to find this bag.  I was actually in the boutique to buy a Boy the day my eyes were drawn to the Trendy, sitting pretty on the shelf.  I fell in love with it and it came home with me that day, not the Boy and I am so glad, because while I like the way the Boy looks on others, it looks kind of silly on me.  I'm so glad I got distracted by a bag that really works for me. It was pure luck.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Ladies, my life has been transformed by my new hairbrush - the Finger Brush! Usually, no matter how much conditioner I use in my hair, it is a huge knot ball when I go to brush it after the shower. Since I started using it a few weeks ago, I manage to keep more of my hair on my head since it is not being ripped out. There is also less on the floor, which means less swiffering. My hair even looks shinier and more flowy once it is dried.
> 
> I promise this is not a paid ad for Finger Brush [emoji23]


Thank you for this, cafecreme.  I just placed one in my Amazon cart.


----------



## Dextersmom

gracekelly said:


> I go through this whenever I take a trip because I usually only take one bag. Sometimes I sneak in a small clutch, but that is difficult with my Rimowa carry-on.   Even though I wrack my brain I usually end up with the same go to bags.
> 
> I have a friend who has a large selection of totes because she is stuck carrying her husband’s stuff.
> 
> Good to know the Trendy is so useful!


Oh, I feel you.  Traveling makes it even harder to choose.  I also usually pack a WOC to use for evenings and walks.


----------



## Genie27

In winter I get attached to a large bag to carry all my accessories. Then in spring/summer I transition to a smaller bag but it’s difficult - @Dextersmom - your question made me panic because I couldn’t imagine picking anything other than my giant bag for convenience. But it’s not very evening. 

I think I can put away the gloves and hat this weekend, so it’s time to bring out the J and see what else is languishing in my closet. The BV hobo is always a delight as it’s so lightweight. 

None of my day bags are suitable for evening, but then I don’t get out much anyway.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sorry to have caused any stress, @Genie27 .  

Handbags are my most favorite thing to shop for and I am obsessed with them in general and in thinking about what will be the perfect one for any and every occasion (work, shopping, errands, lunch, dinner, walks on the beach, etc.).  I probably  have too many, but I love them all, even the one's that don't get used often.

There is something comforting about hobo's and totes, because you can toss in anything.  I prefer somewhat smushy, unstructured ones. Even though mine never get completely filled, I do like the extra space.  My  most used tote is my Gucci Tian and my two hobos are Evelyne PM's; gold and rouge tomate.

 On the other hand, there is something so cute and sweet about small bags....hence my love for Chanel mini flaps and wallet on chains. 

In a pinch, you could always take your wallet out in the evening as a clutch. I recently purchased a cute Gucci wallet with a butterfly on it to use  as a clutch.


----------



## gracekelly

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, I feel you.  Traveling makes it even harder to choose.  I also usually pack a WOC to use for evenings and walks.


I have done that as well as it is easy to sneak into the carry-on.  Plus if it is a cruise, you really don't need to carry much beyond your room card, tissue and a lipstick.  If in a city, I still prefer to carry a real bag so a 28 Kelly usually does the trick for me and holds what i need.  I don't take my regular wallet on trips and edit everything down to a couple of CC and cash and other important cards and put them all in my Hermes zippy case.  It is big enough to hold passports too.  When I recently went to Japan, I took my very first Chanel little quilted black flap bag.  In retrospect, I would not do that again as I never wore it enough to warrant taking it,  and when I got home I thought the quilts had gotten a little crushed in the packing on the return trip because of items purchased.  I managed to get them back up again for the most part so the bag still looks fine, but not going through that again!


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> - @Dextersmom - your question made me panic because I couldn’t imagine picking anything other than my giant bag for convenience.



That question made me panic too.   I realized "ohhh noo.   I don't have a perfect bag.   I thought i was done shopping.  Thought even if I am not done buying everything I want, I at least know what I will be getting.   I will have (for me) the perfect collection, but it will be missing 'the perfect bag'.  How could I have overlooked the perfect bag????"


----------



## Dextersmom

Cordeliere said:


> That question made me panic too.   I realized "ohhh noo.   I don't have a perfect bag.   I thought i was done shopping.  Thought even if I am not done buying everything I want, I at least know what I will be getting.   I will have (for me) the perfect collection, but it will be missing 'the perfect bag'.  How could I have overlooked the perfect bag????"


Well, we all need something to be on the hunt for, but I am sorry to make to shop.


----------



## EmileH

Hmmm...if I could  only have one bag it  would be a kelly 32. But which color? [emoji848] etain is my most used color followed by GT and then black so I think i would go with etain. I really think the kelly is the perfect bag. 

Dextersmom, can you educate us on your views about the mini flap versus WOC? Or show us some photos? I’m sure there are threads and threads on them but I’d love to hear your thoughts. Can you fit a lipstick and keys into a WOC? Or just cards and money? Sorry for the newbie questions. I do favor larger bags but one nice very small bag might be a nice addition to my collection.


----------



## Meta

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hmmm...if I could  only have one bag it  would be a kelly 32. But which color? [emoji848] etain is my most used color followed by GT and then black so I think i would go with etain. I really think the kelly is the perfect bag.
> 
> Dextersmom, can you educate us on your views about the mini flap versus WOC? Or show us some photos? I’m sure there are threads and threads on them but I’d love to hear your thoughts. Can you fit a lipstick and keys into a WOC? Or just cards and money? Sorry for the newbie questions. I do favor larger bags but one nice very small bag might be a nice addition to my collection.


I love my WOC and travel with it everywhere be it city or the beach. It's the best bag purchase and the lowest cost per wear. The hidden zipper pocket is the best place to store my passport. Depending on how many keys or rather how bulky it is would be the factor as to whether it would fit in the WOC. I however don't own a mini flap, so can't comment on that other than there's been a lot of quality issues with it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hmmm...if I could  only have one bag it  would be a kelly 32. But which color? [emoji848] etain is my most used color followed by GT and then black so I think i would go with etain. I really think the kelly is the perfect bag.
> 
> Dextersmom, can you educate us on your views about the mini flap versus WOC? Or show us some photos? I’m sure there are threads and threads on them but I’d love to hear your thoughts. Can you fit a lipstick and keys into a WOC? Or just cards and money? Sorry for the newbie questions. I do favor larger bags but one nice very small bag might be a nice addition to my collection.


Of course, Pocketbook Pup, I would be happy to! I will post some shots this afternoon, but in a nutshell, the WOC is great for traveling, dinners (chain can also be tucked in to use as a clutch), and for times you just need your essentials (great for restaurants when there is little room as the WOC fits on your lap neatly).  Here is what I usually put inside; cash and cc's in the zipped compartment (thought it has card slots I do not use them as I find it easier my way), my phone, a lip balm or gloss (not both) and my car key.  The only downside of the WOC for me is that is doesn't fit my sunglasses (I wear the Ray-Ban folding one's).  The strap length is longer on the WOC than mini's, which makes it easier for crossbody wear, if you like that. It also lies flatter on the body, which makes it discreet and easy to use for long walks as you don't really feel it.  Lastly, it is lightweight.  Another con I just thought of is the snap closure.  I don't mind it, but if you try to put too much inside, the snap can be a pain.  Some of the newer Reissue versions have a working turn lock which look cute and functional.  The 5 WOC's I have though, have the snap.

Mini's; rectangular and square.  They are so darn cute! The rectangular mini's strap length is a couple inches longer than the square and both are shorter than the WOC.  Depending on your height, both can still be worn crossbody if you like and I do this sometimes (i am 5'8). Rectangular mini's hold a tiny bit more than square, but it is not a big deal to me and I like both, maybe I like the square shape a little more.  In my mini's, I can easily fit a small wallet (I use a Chanel 3 section zippy o case), lip balm or gloss, car key and my sunglasses on top.  I use my mini's for many occasions from day to night when I don't need to carry the kitchen sink.  They are also pretty carefree and lightweight.  I am going to OC today with my square mini and I will try to take a pic and post later.   I hope this helps.....I could actually talk about handbags all day and bore you to tears! 

PS. Here is a shot of my WOC's I have saved on my computer.  Not helpful in terms of what fits inside, but aren't they darling?


----------



## EmileH

Oh wow! These are really fun. I can see that they might be addicting. This info is very helpful thank you. I think this might be a nice addition to my bag wardrobe. The mini might be better for me than the WOC and I’m only 5’6” so hopefully it would still work cross body.


----------



## gracekelly

Oh decision today, which scarf for dress up Thursday?  Napoleon or Fetes Venitiennes?


----------



## gracekelly

I found the strap on the mini rectangle was too long to wear over the shoulder and since I didn’t expect to wear a dress up silver bad cross body I went with the square. I found it comfortable and it stays on the shoulder. It holds more than a WOC but it is pretty small.  I can get the essentials in there for evening but I could never get everything needed in there if going out by myself.


----------



## Cookiefiend

gracekelly said:


> Oh decision today, which scarf for dress up Thursday?  Napoleon or Fetes Venitiennes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017731
> View attachment 4017732
> View attachment 4017734



I’d vote for Fetes Venitiennes!


----------



## gracekelly

Cookiefiend said:


> I’d vote for Fetes Venitiennes!


I agree. It is livelier!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh wow! These are really fun. I can see that they might be addicting. This info is very helpful thank you. I think this might be a nice addition to my bag wardrobe. The mini might be better for me than the WOC and I’m only 5’6” so hopefully it would still work cross body.


I have a really hard time fitting even the bare essentials into the WOC.  I have had 4 and sold 3.  I kept the Trendy WOC because at least it has the real turnlock.  I just bring this up because I am a mini bag person, but it just doesn't work that well for me and I know you are *not* a mini bag person.  I also have the rectangular mini and square mini and it is much easier to fit things into them.  The Trendy WOC is just slightly larger than most other WOC and I can just barely fit a key pouch with CCs and 1 house key/1 car key fob + 1 chapstick or lipgloss.  My phone does not fit, but it would if I took my credit cards and keys out of the key pouch and just put them in alone (but that is way too much hassle for me). Think of the WOC as literally a wallet on chain.  What you can fit in a full size wallet is basically what you can fit in the WOC.  This is what I find it works great for: times when I would only bring the above mentioned key pouch in my pocket (like going for a walk or running errands quickly), times when my bag may be banged around like when I am carrying boxes or suitcases (the slim profile of WOC makes it much easier to not get banged on things), if you are traveling and can only fit one handbag, you can always sneak in a WOC also.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Oh decision today, which scarf for dress up Thursday?  Napoleon or Fetes Venitiennes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017731
> View attachment 4017732
> View attachment 4017734



Both are lovely (and I have both too, though not in those cws) but I voted Napoleon, so smart


----------



## papertiger

Dress-up Thursday for 'quick' pop-in to H and Aspreys with proper afternoon tea sandwiched in-between and then visiting my mother (in hospital but mostly for tests).

I've had this fur-lined jacket forever but now regularly using it, still really quite cold here. I even did my nails and put on lipstick on today (though stupidly I banked my lips out)


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Ladies, my life has been transformed by my new hairbrush - the Finger Brush! Usually, no matter how much conditioner I use in my hair, it is a huge knot ball when I go to brush it after the shower. Since I started using it a few weeks ago, I manage to keep more of my hair on my head since it is not being ripped out. There is also less on the floor, which means less swiffering. My hair even looks shinier and more flowy once it is dried.
> 
> I promise this is not a paid ad for Finger Brush [emoji23]



I have a paddle brush but now I want a Finger Brush


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> I was thinking about something yesterday that has probably been discussed a million times, but here it is.  I had to take my husband to the hospital for a procedure and I was contemplating which handbag to use.  I wanted one that would comfortably carry his wallet and mine, both of our sunglasses and a few other essentials.  I chose my small Trendy CC and it turned out to be perfect.  As I was sitting in the waiting room, I thought that if I could only have one handbag to use from day to night, that this would be the one.  It is not too big or cumbersome, holds everything I need, yet doesn't look too bulky to bring to a restaurant for lunch or dinner.  I do love a tote for work and traveling, but I never place any of my bags on the floor.  Not that I have to choose one bag, but it is fun to daydream.  Have any of you ever thought about this and if so, which one bag would you choose?



ONE bag, that's not a dream but I nightmare, I usually carry two (crossover and larger handheld). 

I must say I really enjoy variety, but since I have 3 H Bolides I suppose I must like that bag. So easy, secure, smart or casual and things stay organised


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> I have a paddle brush but now I want a Finger Brush



Finger brush > paddle brush 100%!!! I used to use a paddle brush and there is really no question


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh wow! These are really fun. I can see that they might be addicting. This info is very helpful thank you. I think this might be a nice addition to my bag wardrobe. The mini might be better for me than the WOC and I’m only 5’6” so hopefully it would still work cross body.



I love the idea of WOC and mini bags too! They’re just so cute and lightweight, but I am like you in that I don’t travel light and I prefer bigger bags. That being said I recently got my first mini - the Ferragamo mini vara - and it is just perfect for what I use it for (mostly an evening/going out to dinner bag). It is really very roomy and extremely easy to fit all the essentials and have room left over. I find it is roomier than the Chanel minis after doing an in-store comparison. But then again, the Chanel minis come in all those gorgeous colors.


----------



## Genie27

My mini works for summer and evening when I only need to carry a phone, card case, a couple of keys and basic makeup. I also have a black snakeskin mini hobo that I rarely use, that is a similar size. I should use it more.

I feel like my large bag is a security blanket. My purse contents are pretty stripped down - phone, 2 card cases, 1 coin purse that holds transit pass and misc items, key pouch, lipstick, mirror, pen and receipts. For evening I only need keys, one card case, makeup and phone. I’m looking for a small pouch for makeup/candy/meds and another for receipts - then perhaps I can get rid of my purse insert. 

It was easier when I drove - at one point I could get around with a pochette - phones were a lot smaller back then.


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Both are lovely (and I have both too, though not in those cws) but I voted Napoleon, so smart


Next time, the Emperor can come out to play lol!  I thought the Fetes was a little more festive for the upcoming holiday weekend.



papertiger said:


> Dress-up Thursday for 'quick' pop-in to H and Aspreys with proper afternoon tea sandwiched in-between and then visiting my mother (in hospital but mostly for tests).
> 
> I've had this fur-lined jacket forever but now regularly using it, still really quite cold here. I even did my nails and put on lipstick on today (though stupidly I banked my lips out)



Hope your mom is doing better.  I am sure your dressing up gave her a lift too.  I think you outdid yourself for dress up Thursday!


----------



## Genie27

And for DUT - big meeting in a warehouse yesterday, and dress down today for month end. This one on the left is my easiest jacket to wear - lightweight and packs fairly well too. It’s cute with shorts and skirts in summer as well as pants. And jeans if I wore them. 

The one on the right is warm and cosy for spring and fall.


----------



## Dextersmom

Ok, here is a bathroom shot I took at lunch today with my square mini and a shot of what I put inside it today (my phone also fit and I have a Samsung Galaxy).  I also included a shot with my red rectangular mini from a couple weeks ago.  I hope this helps, @Pocketbook Pup.  Please let me know if you have any other questions. 

For @papertiger, for you I included a group shot of my square and rectangle mini's, because I am with you, variety is the spice. 

PS. @gracekelly , @papertiger , @Genie27 You ladies are looking beautiful today. What a stylish group you are.


----------



## gracekelly

Dextersmom said:


> Ok, here is a bathroom shot I took at lunch today with my square mini and a shot of what I put inside it today (my phone also fit and I have a Samsung Galaxy).  I also included a shot with my red rectangular mini from a couple weeks ago.  I hope this helps, @Pocketbook Pup.  Please let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> For @papertiger, for you I included a group shot of my square and rectangle mini's, because I am with you, variety is the spice.
> 
> PS. @gracekelly , @papertiger , @Genie27 You ladies are looking beautiful today. What a stylish group you are.


What a super collection!  I do have to mention that my iPhone 6S is a tight squeeze in my square.  Sometimes I yearn for the days of the flip phone!


----------



## Dextersmom

gracekelly said:


> What a super collection!  I do have to mention that my iPhone 6S is a tight squeeze in my square.  Sometimes I yearn for the days of the flip phone!


Thank you gracekelly.  I think my phone must be a little smaller than the iPhone, because mine fits.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> And for DUT - big meeting in a warehouse yesterday, and dress down today for month end. This one on the left is my easiest jacket to wear - lightweight and packs fairly well too. It’s cute with shorts and skirts in summer as well as pants. And jeans if I wore them.
> 
> The one on the right is warm and cosy for spring and fall.



Such a smart jacket *Genie* and looks great on you


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Ok, here is a bathroom shot I took at lunch today with my square mini and a shot of what I put inside it today (my phone also fit and I have a Samsung Galaxy).  I also included a shot with my red rectangular mini from a couple weeks ago.  I hope this helps, @Pocketbook Pup.  Please let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> For @papertiger, for you I included a group shot of my square and rectangle mini's, because I am with you, variety is the spice.
> 
> PS. @gracekelly , @papertiger , @Genie27 You ladies are looking beautiful today. What a stylish group you are.



Because I always see you in the Gucci forum I didn't now you were such a Chanel gal. Your collection is really well edited, you really understand what suits and works for you.


----------



## EmileH

Thank you! You do have a great collection. I think I need one mini in my collection although I can tell they are going to be addictive. 

Loving everyone’s outfits from yesterday.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> And for DUT - big meeting in a warehouse yesterday, and dress down today for month end. This one on the left is my easiest jacket to wear - lightweight and packs fairly well too. It’s cute with shorts and skirts in summer as well as pants. And jeans if I wore them.
> 
> The one on the right is warm and cosy for spring and fall.


Dear Genie you look so elegant in both outfits. The pants are perfect with the Chanel!


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Next time, the Emperor can come out to play lol!  I thought the Fetes was a little more festive for the upcoming holiday weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your mom is doing better.  I am sure your dressing up gave her a lift too.  I think you outdid yourself for dress up Thursday!



Thank you so much. She'd just had a MRI and she absolutely hates them.  Not sure how much lift I gave her but it was good to see her.

Agreed Fetes is more festive, one of my favourite scarves ever.


----------



## fally

Dextersmom said:


> Ok, here is a bathroom shot I took at lunch today with my square mini and a shot of what I put inside it today (my phone also fit and I have a Samsung Galaxy).  I also included a shot with my red rectangular mini from a couple weeks ago.  I hope this helps, @Pocketbook Pup.  Please let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> For @papertiger, for you I included a group shot of my square and rectangle mini's, because I am with you, variety is the spice.
> 
> PS. @gracekelly , @papertiger , @Genie27 You ladies are looking beautiful today. What a stylish group you are.


Wow dearest @Dextersmom , what an absolutely gorgeous collection of minis you have hun. You look stunning as usual in all of your pics. Hope you are having a wonderful start to you day.


----------



## Dextersmom

fally said:


> Wow dearest @Dextersmom , what an absolutely gorgeous collection of minis you have hun. You look stunning as usual in all of your pics. Hope you are having a wonderful start to you day.


Hi there fally, thank you so much and wishing you a lovely day as well. 


papertiger said:


> Because I always see you in the Gucci forum I didn't now you were such a Chanel gal. Your collection is really well edited, you really understand what suits and works for you.


Thank you, papertiger.  I have fallen hard for Chanel the last couple of years. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! You do have a great collection. I think I need one mini in my collection although I can tell they are going to be addictive.
> 
> Loving everyone’s outfits from yesterday.


My pleasure, and you are right, they are addictive and they can also be hard to track down....which makes them even more alluring for some reason.


----------



## Meta

Here's my dress up Friday for lunch with friends, paired with my camel coat and black riding boots.


----------



## Genie27

weN84 said:


> Here's my dress up Friday for lunch with friends, paired with my camel coat and black riding boots.
> View attachment 4018629


One of my favourite shawls. You look great!


----------



## Joannadyne

weN84 said:


> Here's my dress up Friday for lunch with friends, paired with my camel coat and black riding boots.
> View attachment 4018629



Wow, weN84, that looks amazing on you!! Those greens!


----------



## Joannadyne

Cordeliere said:


> That question made me panic too.   I realized "ohhh noo.   I don't have a perfect bag.   I thought i was done shopping.  Thought even if I am not done buying everything I want, I at least know what I will be getting.   I will have (for me) the perfect collection, but it will be missing 'the perfect bag'.  How could I have overlooked the perfect bag????"



Haha, you are too cute, Cordie!


----------



## Joannadyne

papertiger said:


> Dress-up Thursday for 'quick' pop-in to H and Aspreys with proper afternoon tea sandwiched in-between and then visiting my mother (in hospital but mostly for tests).
> 
> I've had this fur-lined jacket forever but now regularly using it, still really quite cold here. I even did my nails and put on lipstick on today (though stupidly I banked my lips out)



Love your jacket! And thank you for reminding me to do my nails. They’ve been bare for too long. 

Glad to hear your mom’s doing better!!!


----------



## Joannadyne

@gracekelly, I love that cardigan on you! And the scarves are beautiful!

@Dextersmom Wow, your Chanel collection is fabulous! I love the red with camellia quilting. Feminine and flirty!

@Genie27, you continue to look fantastic.  That jacket!!! 

I have some good things going my way for once after what seemed like a relentless string of terrible terrible things. (DH’s brother with aneurysm and stroke, dear friend diagnosed with breast cancer for the second time, to name a few)

After months and months of job hunting, DH got a call this morning offering him the job he wanted! 

My ultimate holy grail is out for delivery! (Will post photos as soon as I break open the box, heh heh)

Yesterday, I fell in love with a csgm in a print that I never in a million years thought would look nice on me! (Pique Fleuri)



And finally, i have the day off!!! I’ll probably drop by the H exhibition that opens today. 

Sigh... what a great day. I hope it’s as good for you all as it’s been for me!


----------



## Cookiefiend

weN84 said:


> Here's my dress up Friday for lunch with friends, paired with my camel coat and black riding boots.
> View attachment 4018629


Very pretty - that green adds a fantastic pop of color!
(I'm feelin' the greens lately… I've got Spring on my mind!)


----------



## Cookiefiend

Joannadyne said:


> @gracekelly, I love that cardigan on you! And the scarves are beautiful!
> 
> @Dextersmom Wow, your Chanel collection is fabulous! I love the red with camellia quilting. Feminine and flirty!
> 
> @Genie27, you continue to look fantastic.  That jacket!!!
> 
> I have some good things going my way for once after what seemed like a relentless string of terrible terrible things. (DH’s brother with aneurysm and stroke, dear friend diagnosed with breast cancer for the second time, to name a few)
> 
> After months and months of job hunting, DH got a call this morning offering him the job he wanted!
> 
> My ultimate holy grail is out for delivery! (Will post photos as soon as I break open the box, heh heh)
> 
> Yesterday, I fell in love with a csgm in a print that I never in a million years thought would look nice on me! (Pique Fleuri)
> View attachment 4018777
> 
> 
> And finally, i have the day off!!! I’ll probably drop by the H exhibition that opens today.
> 
> Sigh... what a great day. I hope it’s as good for you all as it’s been for me!


So many things to be happy about and grateful for! 
Can't wait to see your HG and - yes - that Pique Fleuri is smashing on you!


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> @gracekelly, I love that cardigan on you! And the scarves are beautiful!
> 
> @Dextersmom Wow, your Chanel collection is fabulous! I love the red with camellia quilting. Feminine and flirty!
> 
> @Genie27, you continue to look fantastic.  That jacket!!!
> 
> I have some good things going my way for once after what seemed like a relentless string of terrible terrible things. (DH’s brother with aneurysm and stroke, dear friend diagnosed with breast cancer for the second time, to name a few)
> 
> After months and months of job hunting, DH got a call this morning offering him the job he wanted!
> 
> My ultimate holy grail is out for delivery! (Will post photos as soon as I break open the box, heh heh)
> 
> Yesterday, I fell in love with a csgm in a print that I never in a million years thought would look nice on me! (Pique Fleuri)
> View attachment 4018777
> 
> 
> And finally, i have the day off!!! I’ll probably drop by the H exhibition that opens today.
> 
> Sigh... what a great day. I hope it’s as good for you all as it’s been for me!



Great scarf! Not sure I remember seeing you in turquoise before but it look really good on you


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> Love your jacket! And thank you for reminding me to do my nails. They’ve been bare for too long.
> 
> Glad to hear your mom’s doing better!!!



Thank you so much


----------



## Joannadyne

Cookiefiend said:


> So many things to be happy about and grateful for!
> Can't wait to see your HG and - yes - that Pique Fleuri is smashing on you!



Yes, grateful is the perfect word! I am so thankful that my loved ones, while going through a tough time now, are ultimately going to be OK. I’m grateful DH has the job and I’m grateful for the little things that give me some joy in my life. 




papertiger said:


> Great scarf! Not sure I remember seeing you in turquoise before but it look really good on you



Thank you! I’m trying to branch out to colors outside my comfort zone. I’m getting more comfortable in turquoise!


----------



## cafecreme15

Joannadyne said:


> @gracekelly, I love that cardigan on you! And the scarves are beautiful!
> 
> @Dextersmom Wow, your Chanel collection is fabulous! I love the red with camellia quilting. Feminine and flirty!
> 
> @Genie27, you continue to look fantastic.  That jacket!!!
> 
> I have some good things going my way for once after what seemed like a relentless string of terrible terrible things. (DH’s brother with aneurysm and stroke, dear friend diagnosed with breast cancer for the second time, to name a few)
> 
> After months and months of job hunting, DH got a call this morning offering him the job he wanted!
> 
> My ultimate holy grail is out for delivery! (Will post photos as soon as I break open the box, heh heh)
> 
> Yesterday, I fell in love with a csgm in a print that I never in a million years thought would look nice on me! (Pique Fleuri)
> View attachment 4018777
> 
> 
> And finally, i have the day off!!! I’ll probably drop by the H exhibition that opens today.
> 
> Sigh... what a great day. I hope it’s as good for you all as it’s been for me!



So good to see you back here Joanne! The scarf is lovely on you; I hope when you wear it you can remember it as marking a happy turning point and occasion. So sorry to hear about all these awful things that have happened as of late - you deserve this day off to focus on yourself and your happiness!


----------



## cafecreme15

I’m sure many of you have seen this in the last purchase thread over on the H forum, but wanted to share a couple of pics here too, just in case! Introducing my new work bag - GP 36 in Bordeaux vache country, accessorized with courvetures nouvelles vichy twilly! Also picked up a skinny belt in rouge grenat/noir with rose gold mors buckle since I think it’s the perfect subtle belt to wear with trousers to the office. I won’t be unboxing anything until my graduation in May, so please all pray for me to resist the temptation of having unopened orange boxes in my house until then!

I also learned something very interesting about Hermès’ rose gold - it’s a lot less pink than many other rose golds because there is less copper in it. H has actually procured a design patent for this formula!  
	

		
			
		

		
	






Also I think I might have found my next bag (does it EVER stop??) when I surprisingly fell in love with the coated canvas herbag in black! Such a sleek looking bag at a fraction of the price of the Kelly. I never liked this bag before with the uncoated canvas, but this changes the game for me!


----------



## Meta

@Genie27 @Joannadyne Thank you very much for your kind words!  That was my very first CSGM from H, one that I just absolutely HAD to have. 

@Joannadyne Glad to hear that things are moving in the positive direction for you now.


----------



## cafecreme15

Also I’m sorry for my third post in a row but I wanted to share this link with you all! Unfortunately my feet did not make the cut for The NY Times article on Boyd’s, but I wanted to share this fabulous write-up called “The Last Great Clothing Store” anyway, since I think you would all appreciate an institution such as this. And those of you that are familiar with Boyd’s (@Pocketbook Pup , possibly @MSO13  ) will be amazed at the transformation and become nostalgic at reading it!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.../the-last-great-clothing-store-boyds.amp.html


----------



## gracekelly

Joannadyne said:


> @gracekelly, I love that cardigan on you! And the scarves are beautiful!
> 
> @Dextersmom Wow, your Chanel collection is fabulous! I love the red with camellia quilting. Feminine and flirty!
> 
> @Genie27, you continue to look fantastic.  That jacket!!!
> 
> I have some good things going my way for once after what seemed like a relentless string of terrible terrible things. (DH’s brother with aneurysm and stroke, dear friend diagnosed with breast cancer for the second time, to name a few)
> 
> After months and months of job hunting, DH got a call this morning offering him the job he wanted!
> 
> My ultimate holy grail is out for delivery! (Will post photos as soon as I break open the box, heh heh)
> 
> Yesterday, I fell in love with a csgm in a print that I never in a million years thought would look nice on me! (Pique Fleuri)
> View attachment 4018777
> 
> 
> And finally, i have the day off!!! I’ll probably drop by the H exhibition that opens today.
> 
> Sigh... what a great day. I hope it’s as good for you all as it’s been for me!



Thanks for the compliment.  I seem to be wearing that cardie an awful lot lately 

So happy that you are getting some good new news for  a change.  Rebirth of good things for you at Easter.    Can't wait to see the scarf!


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Also I’m sorry for my third post in a row but I wanted to share this link with you all! Unfortunately my feet did not make the cut for The NY Times article on Boyd’s, but I wanted to share this fabulous write-up called “The Last Great Clothing Store” anyway, since I think you would all appreciate an institution such as this. And those of you that are familiar with Boyd’s (@Pocketbook Pup , possibly @MSO13  ) will be amazed at the transformation and become nostalgic at reading it!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.../the-last-great-clothing-store-boyds.amp.html



Your new bag is gorgeous! Congratulations on all of your purchases. The belt is fantastic. I love Hermes Rose gold. It’s so subtle and elegant. 

I cant wait to read the article. More later... boarding a flight. Not to Paris unfortunately. [emoji22]


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> After months and months of job hunting, DH got a call this morning offering him the job he wanted!


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> @gracekelly, I love that cardigan on you! And the scarves are beautiful!
> 
> @Dextersmom Wow, your Chanel collection is fabulous! I love the red with camellia quilting. Feminine and flirty!
> 
> @Genie27, you continue to look fantastic.  That jacket!!!
> 
> I have some good things going my way for once after what seemed like a relentless string of terrible terrible things. (DH’s brother with aneurysm and stroke, dear friend diagnosed with breast cancer for the second time, to name a few)
> 
> After months and months of job hunting, DH got a call this morning offering him the job he wanted!
> 
> My ultimate holy grail is out for delivery! (Will post photos as soon as I break open the box, heh heh)
> 
> Yesterday, I fell in love with a csgm in a print that I never in a million years thought would look nice on me! (Pique Fleuri)
> View attachment 4018777
> 
> 
> And finally, i have the day off!!! I’ll probably drop by the H exhibition that opens today.
> 
> Sigh... what a great day. I hope it’s as good for you all as it’s been for me!



So glad to hear all this, JD!


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m sure many of you have seen this in the last purchase thread over on the H forum, but wanted to share a couple of pics here too, just in case! Introducing my new work bag - GP 36 in Bordeaux vache country, accessorized with courvetures nouvelles vichy twilly! Also picked up a skinny belt in rouge grenat/noir with rose gold mors buckle since I think it’s the perfect subtle belt to wear with trousers to the office. I won’t be unboxing anything until my graduation in May, so please all pray for me to resist the temptation of having unopened orange boxes in my house until then!
> 
> I also learned something very interesting about Hermès’ rose gold - it’s a lot less pink than many other rose golds because there is less copper in it. H has actually procured a design patent for this formula!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018951
> 
> View attachment 4018960
> View attachment 4018956
> 
> Also I think I might have found my next bag (does it EVER stop??) when I surprisingly fell in love with the coated canvas herbag in black! Such a sleek looking bag at a fraction of the price of the Kelly. I never liked this bag before with the uncoated canvas, but this changes the game for me!
> View attachment 4018958



Bordeaux is such a beautiful color.


----------



## Dextersmom

Joannadyne said:


> @gracekelly, I love that cardigan on you! And the scarves are beautiful!
> 
> @Dextersmom Wow, your Chanel collection is fabulous! I love the red with camellia quilting. Feminine and flirty!
> 
> @Genie27, you continue to look fantastic.  That jacket!!!
> 
> I have some good things going my way for once after what seemed like a relentless string of terrible terrible things. (DH’s brother with aneurysm and stroke, dear friend diagnosed with breast cancer for the second time, to name a few)
> 
> After months and months of job hunting, DH got a call this morning offering him the job he wanted!
> 
> My ultimate holy grail is out for delivery! (Will post photos as soon as I break open the box, heh heh)
> 
> Yesterday, I fell in love with a csgm in a print that I never in a million years thought would look nice on me! (Pique Fleuri)
> View attachment 4018777
> 
> 
> And finally, i have the day off!!! I’ll probably drop by the H exhibition that opens today.
> 
> Sigh... what a great day. I hope it’s as good for you all as it’s been for me!



So happy that you have had a lovely and much needed day off!

You look beautiful; your smile, your scarf and your lipstick.  You are a sight to behold, Joannadyne. 

Thank you for the compliment on my fuchsia camellia WOC.  That one is quite special to me.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m sure many of you have seen this in the last purchase thread over on the H forum, but wanted to share a couple of pics here too, just in case! Introducing my new work bag - GP 36 in Bordeaux vache country, accessorized with courvetures nouvelles vichy twilly! Also picked up a skinny belt in rouge grenat/noir with rose gold mors buckle since I think it’s the perfect subtle belt to wear with trousers to the office. I won’t be unboxing anything until my graduation in May, so please all pray for me to resist the temptation of having unopened orange boxes in my house until then!
> 
> I also learned something very interesting about Hermès’ rose gold - it’s a lot less pink than many other rose golds because there is less copper in it. H has actually procured a design patent for this formula!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018951
> 
> View attachment 4018960
> View attachment 4018956
> 
> Also I think I might have found my next bag (does it EVER stop??) when I surprisingly fell in love with the coated canvas herbag in black! Such a sleek looking bag at a fraction of the price of the Kelly. I never liked this bag before with the uncoated canvas, but this changes the game for me!
> View attachment 4018958


Congrats!  Beautiful choices and I totally agree that the coated canvas is a game changer for the Herbag.

I prefer a less coppery rose gold and I have purchased the Hermes hinged bracelet with the rose gold rim and they are super pretty.  There are few other jewelry companies who also make a similar rose color.


----------



## gracekelly

weN84 said:


> Here's my dress up Friday for lunch with friends, paired with my camel coat and black riding boots.
> View attachment 4018629


Wow!  Just stunning!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Congratulations, @Joannadyne !!! I hope this is the start of many awesome and wonderful things for you and your family.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m sure many of you have seen this in the last purchase thread over on the H forum, but wanted to share a couple of pics here too, just in case! Introducing my new work bag - GP 36 in Bordeaux vache country, accessorized with courvetures nouvelles vichy twilly! Also picked up a skinny belt in rouge grenat/noir with rose gold mors buckle since I think it’s the perfect subtle belt to wear with trousers to the office. I won’t be unboxing anything until my graduation in May, so please all pray for me to resist the temptation of having unopened orange boxes in my house until then!
> 
> I also learned something very interesting about Hermès’ rose gold - it’s a lot less pink than many other rose golds because there is less copper in it. H has actually procured a design patent for this formula!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018951
> 
> View attachment 4018960
> View attachment 4018956
> 
> Also I think I might have found my next bag (does it EVER stop??) when I surprisingly fell in love with the coated canvas herbag in black! Such a sleek looking bag at a fraction of the price of the Kelly. I never liked this bag before with the uncoated canvas, but this changes the game for me!
> View attachment 4018958


You look so polished.  I love your new bag and belt, and to answer your question, no I don't think it ever ends.  Whenever I go to pick up a bag or whatever, there is always something, laying in wait, that I didn't know I needed.  The only way to avoid this, I think, is to never step foot in a shop and I know that will never happen!  Of course, I am speaking for myself here.  Maybe you have more restraint than I do.


----------



## gracekelly

To quote my friend Nancy "a girl always needs a quest!"  So ladies, I think that means that it will never end


----------



## pigleto972001

I’m intrigued by the Rose gold of H. I have a rose gold love bracelet which pretty much has faded to yellow gold and looks like the yellow gold one I own. Wonder if there’s a way to restore the pink. 

Love the shawls ... wish I could wear them as well


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I’m intrigued by the Rose gold of H. I have a rose gold love bracelet which pretty much has faded to yellow gold and looks like the yellow gold one I own. Wonder if there’s a way to restore the pink.
> 
> Love the shawls ... wish I could wear them as well


I would take it back to them and find out why it happened.


----------



## Meta

gracekelly said:


> Wow!  Just stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## Joannadyne

Grail time!




This cw is more subdued than the brights I’m used to wearing. What do you think? A keeper? 

I’m heading to H for that exhibition - can’t remember the name. Something about Harnesses. Will post pics and report back!

Thanks for all the kind thoughts and wishes everyone!


----------



## Joannadyne

Derp, foiled by H! I got to the store only to be told it was closing in three minutes due to a private event for press. I was tempted to try to get in but I had DS with me so it wouldn’t have worked... oh well, I’ll come back tomorrow!


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Grail time!
> View attachment 4019145
> View attachment 4019146
> 
> 
> This cw is more subdued than the brights I’m used to wearing. What do you think? A keeper?
> 
> I’m heading to H for that exhibition - can’t remember the name. Something about Harnesses. Will post pics and report back!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind thoughts and wishes everyone!



Congrats.   That is a grail's grail.


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> Here's my dress up Friday for lunch with friends, paired with my camel coat and black riding boots.
> View attachment 4018629



Loving this green CW!


----------



## nicole0612

Joannadyne said:


> @gracekelly, I love that cardigan on you! And the scarves are beautiful!
> 
> @Dextersmom Wow, your Chanel collection is fabulous! I love the red with camellia quilting. Feminine and flirty!
> 
> @Genie27, you continue to look fantastic.  That jacket!!!
> 
> I have some good things going my way for once after what seemed like a relentless string of terrible terrible things. (DH’s brother with aneurysm and stroke, dear friend diagnosed with breast cancer for the second time, to name a few)
> 
> After months and months of job hunting, DH got a call this morning offering him the job he wanted!
> 
> My ultimate holy grail is out for delivery! (Will post photos as soon as I break open the box, heh heh)
> 
> Yesterday, I fell in love with a csgm in a print that I never in a million years thought would look nice on me! (Pique Fleuri)
> View attachment 4018777
> 
> 
> And finally, i have the day off!!! I’ll probably drop by the H exhibition that opens today.
> 
> Sigh... what a great day. I hope it’s as good for you all as it’s been for me!



Oh Joanna, I’m so sorry for what you’ve been going through. I’m glad to hear that there is finally some sun on the horizon and some good news has come your way.


----------



## momasaurus

Joannadyne said:


> Grail time!
> View attachment 4019145
> View attachment 4019146
> 
> 
> This cw is more subdued than the brights I’m used to wearing. What do you think? A keeper?
> 
> I’m heading to H for that exhibition - can’t remember the name. Something about Harnesses. Will post pics and report back!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind thoughts and wishes everyone!



No it looks horrible on you and you must give it to me!! 

LOL

Seriously: WOW!! No wonder you are in such a good mood. This is the best CW!! @lanit also has it. You look fabulous! Lucky gal!


----------



## Joannadyne

The trip to H wasn’t a total loss - we stopped for some Sprinkles. That made DS happy. (OK, me, too!)



And I got to try on @BBC and @lanit ‘s cw of Samourais:


----------



## Joannadyne

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m sure many of you have seen this in the last purchase thread over on the H forum, but wanted to share a couple of pics here too, just in case! Introducing my new work bag - GP 36 in Bordeaux vache country, accessorized with courvetures nouvelles vichy twilly! Also picked up a skinny belt in rouge grenat/noir with rose gold mors buckle since I think it’s the perfect subtle belt to wear with trousers to the office. I won’t be unboxing anything until my graduation in May, so please all pray for me to resist the temptation of having unopened orange boxes in my house until then!
> 
> I also learned something very interesting about Hermès’ rose gold - it’s a lot less pink than many other rose golds because there is less copper in it. H has actually procured a design patent for this formula!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018951
> 
> View attachment 4018960
> View attachment 4018956
> 
> Also I think I might have found my next bag (does it EVER stop??) when I surprisingly fell in love with the coated canvas herbag in black! Such a sleek looking bag at a fraction of the price of the Kelly. I never liked this bag before with the uncoated canvas, but this changes the game for me!
> View attachment 4018958



Thank you, cafecreme, for your kind comments! 
I love all your purchases - that GP is dreamy in bordeaux! And the belt is such a useful color combo. But I especially love the herbag on you! I’ll try to check one out tomorrow - you’re right about the coated vs non-coated canvas!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your new bag is gorgeous! Congratulations on all of your purchases. The belt is fantastic. I love Hermes Rose gold. It’s so subtle and elegant.
> 
> I cant wait to read the article. More later... boarding a flight. Not to Paris unfortunately. [emoji22]


Thank you PbP! Rose gold is normally not my think but like you said this is so subtle. Have a safe flight!!


Cordeliere said:


> Bordeaux is such a beautiful color.


Thanks, I agree! I think it can read as a neutral but is something different from the tans and black. I was between this and a navy, maybe like bleu sapphir or bleu indigo, but I'm so happy I went with this!


gracekelly said:


> Congrats!  Beautiful choices and I totally agree that the coated canvas is a game changer for the Herbag.
> 
> I prefer a less coppery rose gold and I have purchased the Hermes hinged bracelet with the rose gold rim and they are super pretty.  There are few other jewelry companies who also make a similar rose color.


I hope the coated canvas style is here to stay! And now that I H rose gold has won me over this opens up a whole other dimension for the bracelets!


Dextersmom said:


> You look so polished.  I love your new bag and belt, and to answer your question, no I don't think it ever ends.  Whenever I go to pick up a bag or whatever, there is always something, laying in wait, that I didn't know I needed.  The only way to avoid this, I think, is to never step foot in a shop and I know that will never happen!  Of course, I am speaking for myself here.  Maybe you have more restraint than I do.


Thank you! And ain't that the truth!! Restraint is certainly not my middle name, to say the least 


Joannadyne said:


> Grail time!
> View attachment 4019145
> View attachment 4019146
> 
> 
> This cw is more subdued than the brights I’m used to wearing. What do you think? A keeper?
> 
> I’m heading to H for that exhibition - can’t remember the name. Something about Harnesses. Will post pics and report back!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind thoughts and wishes everyone!


Oh I love it!! Bright enough to be eye-catching but not over powering. Cant wait to hear about the exhibition...love Sprinkles, too! And your adorable DS is the epitome of true enjoyment.


Joannadyne said:


> Thank you, cafecreme, for your kind comments!
> I love all your purchases - that GP is dreamy in bordeaux! And the belt is such a useful color combo. But I especially love the herbag on you! I’ll try to check one out tomorrow - you’re right about the coated vs non-coated canvas!


 Thank you!! I thought I would want two neutrals but then realized how gorgeous rouge grenat was, and that was that. Would love to hear your thoughts on the herbag once you have a chance to see it!


----------



## gracekelly

Joannadyne said:


> Grail time!
> View attachment 4019145
> View attachment 4019146
> 
> 
> This cw is more subdued than the brights I’m used to wearing. What do you think? A keeper?
> 
> I’m heading to H for that exhibition - can’t remember the name. Something about Harnesses. Will post pics and report back!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind thoughts and wishes everyone!


It is very pretty and I really do like it with black.  Since you liked what the dip dye did to your scarves, perhaps this one is closer to that than a bright and a nice change up for you.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks, I agree! *I think it can read as a neutral *but is something different from the tans and black. I was between this and a navy, maybe like bleu sapphir or bleu indigo, but I'm so happy I went with this!



Yes.  A very stylish, personalized neutral.


----------



## Genie27

A while back @JolieS had suggested that I brush the fringe on my shawl after laundering to neaten it. I washed my gossamer cotton Gucci shawl and taking a tip from the moussie washers, I sprayed with stiffen-up and ironed it immediately while gently combing the fringe with a fine tooth comb. It seems to have done the job nicely - obviously not perfect like store bought, but nice enough to wear, unlike my previous attempts - those looked like bad false eyelashes.

I did one more narrow stole and a moussie and only have two large shawls left to do next weekend. Then I hung up all my clothes in my closet - major achievement there.

Joanna, that turandot is spectacular on you. And I’m glad to hear things are looking up for you and your family.

Cafe, the GP is gorgeous!!! A fantastic neutral. Congratulations on your upcoming graduation!!


----------



## Meta

@Joannadyne  on that grail!


----------



## EmileH

Congrats joannadyne!


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> Here's my dress up Friday for lunch with friends, paired with my camel coat and black riding boots.
> View attachment 4018629



Fabulous in its simplicity, letting that amazing GM shine


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m sure many of you have seen this in the last purchase thread over on the H forum, but wanted to share a couple of pics here too, just in case! Introducing my new work bag - GP 36 in Bordeaux vache country, accessorized with courvetures nouvelles vichy twilly! Also picked up a skinny belt in rouge grenat/noir with rose gold mors buckle since I think it’s the perfect subtle belt to wear with trousers to the office. I won’t be unboxing anything until my graduation in May, so please all pray for me to resist the temptation of having unopened orange boxes in my house until then!
> 
> I also learned something very interesting about Hermès’ rose gold - it’s a lot less pink than many other rose golds because there is less copper in it. H has actually procured a design patent for this formula!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018951
> 
> View attachment 4018960
> View attachment 4018956
> 
> Also I think I might have found my next bag (does it EVER stop??) when I surprisingly fell in love with the coated canvas herbag in black! Such a sleek looking bag at a fraction of the price of the Kelly. I never liked this bag before with the uncoated canvas, but this changes the game for me!
> View attachment 4018958



You look wonderful, so polished but relaxed too. I think you made the perfect decision with the Bordeaux VC GP. I don't think you'll just wear it for work either, it's so versatile. 

I've never seen the coated canvas Herbag before what a great acquisition (congratulations if you bought it)


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> Grail time!
> View attachment 4019145
> View attachment 4019146
> 
> 
> This cw is more subdued than the brights I’m used to wearing. What do you think? A keeper?
> 
> I’m heading to H for that exhibition - can’t remember the name. Something about Harnesses. Will post pics and report back!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind thoughts and wishes everyone!



 I think the scarf loves you as much as you undoubtedly love it


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> The trip to H wasn’t a total loss - we stopped for some Sprinkles. That made DS happy. (OK, me, too!)
> View attachment 4019214
> 
> 
> And I got to try on @BBC and @lanit ‘s cw of Samourais:
> View attachment 4019217



You look very commanding in your Samurai, this is a power scarf on _you

_
and yum


----------



## Joannadyne

cafecreme15 said:


> Also I’m sorry for my third post in a row but I wanted to share this link with you all! Unfortunately my feet did not make the cut for The NY Times article on Boyd’s, but I wanted to share this fabulous write-up called “The Last Great Clothing Store” anyway, since I think you would all appreciate an institution such as this. And those of you that are familiar with Boyd’s (@Pocketbook Pup , possibly @MSO13  ) will be amazed at the transformation and become nostalgic at reading it!
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.../the-last-great-clothing-store-boyds.amp.html



Wow, that was a great read! Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Dextersmom

I wanted to share a few things today. First, this is probably the way I wear a brooch most often; pinned on a denim jacket.  

Next, the Chanel medium classic flap is another bag that I feel goes well from day to night (I love it and have multiples, though it is not nearly as roomy as my small Trendy CC).  The restaurant we are going to tonight always seats us at a table for four, so my bag will have its own seat.  Otherwise, I would be carrying a mini or WOC to dinner.

Lastly, I have been wearing these Cole Haan Tali Bow Sandal's all day today in nude and they are super comfy.  If anyone is looking for a simple, comfortable and affordable sandal, these are great.  I also got them in black and I found them online at Nordstrom.  They are $99 and they have that Cole Haan technology (forgot what they call it) that makes them cushiony.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> You look wonderful, so polished but relaxed too. I think you made the perfect decision with the Bordeaux VC GP. I don't think you'll just wear it for work either, it's so versatile.
> 
> I've never seen the coated canvas Herbag before what a great acquisition (congratulations if you bought it)


Thank you PT!! [emoji173]️ that means a lot coming from you! Unfortunately buying two H bags in one shot is beyond my abilities at the moment, but it has catapulted straight to the top of my bag wish list! I hope this coated canvas style sticks around for a while.



Joannadyne said:


> Wow, that was a great read! Thanks for sharing the link!


Of course! [emoji4] so glad you enjoyed.


Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share a few things today. First, this is probably the way I wear a brooch most often; pinned on a denim jacket.
> 
> Next, the Chanel medium classic flap is another bag that I feel goes well from day to night (I love it and have multiples, though it is not nearly as roomy as my small Trendy CC).  The restaurant we are going to tonight always seats us at a table for four, so my bag will have its own seat.  Otherwise, I would be carrying a mini or WOC to dinner.
> 
> Lastly, I have been wearing these Cole Haan Tali Bow Sandal's all day today in nude and they are super comfy.  If anyone is looking for a simple, comfortable and affordable sandal, these are great.  I also got them in black and I found them online at Nordstrom.  They are $99 and they have that Cole Haan technology (forgot what they call it) that makes them cushiony.



Love these sandals! I need another good pair of walking sandals before my summer trip overseas.


----------



## Joannadyne

I ventured forth once more to H today. You can see photos of the exhibit under the H forum under a new thread called Harnessing the Roots Exhibit. (Sorry, I don’t know how to link it here) It was a lot of fun! 

Tried on some new giant scarves, will probably get Washington’s Carriage because I’m a sucker for cws that are based on the exceptional scarves, lol! 

Sad to say no Samourais. My SA seemed a little annoyed with me for asking yet again. 

I also asked about the coated canvas Herbag but she said they go fast and they didn’t have any. She didn’t seem to feel there was much of a difference between coated and non coated, though. She said it comes it black and yellow.

Also stopped by Ferragamo - the SAs there couldn’t be nicer!!

Oh, and I checked out a bag at Cartier that I fell in love with:
View attachment 4020832


----------



## Joannadyne

Oops, I guess I can’t add an image when editing posts. Here it is: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Anyone know anything about Cartier’s leather goods?


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share a few things today. First, this is probably the way I wear a brooch most often; pinned on a denim jacket.
> 
> Next, the Chanel medium classic flap is another bag that I feel goes well from day to night (I love it and have multiples, though it is not nearly as roomy as my small Trendy CC).  The restaurant we are going to tonight always seats us at a table for four, so my bag will have its own seat.  Otherwise, I would be carrying a mini or WOC to dinner.
> 
> Lastly, I have been wearing these Cole Haan Tali Bow Sandal's all day today in nude and they are super comfy.  If anyone is looking for a simple, comfortable and affordable sandal, these are great.  I also got them in black and I found them online at Nordstrom.  They are $99 and they have that Cole Haan technology (forgot what they call it) that makes them cushiony.



I absolutely love this look on you, everything about it. 

These particular sandals wouldn't suit my rather square feet with short toes but I will have to visit the CH site.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you PT!! [emoji173]️ that means a lot coming from you! Unfortunately buying two H bags in one shot is beyond my abilities at the moment, but it has catapulted straight to the top of my bag wish list! I hope this coated canvas style sticks around for a while.
> 
> 
> Of course! [emoji4] so glad you enjoyed.
> 
> 
> Love these sandals! I need another good pair of walking sandals before my summer trip overseas.



Of course. I hope so too, I can see this version of the Herbag fitting in so well. Meanwhile, I think you have made an excellent buy with your GP, enjoy to the max.


----------



## papertiger

Joannadyne said:


> I ventured forth once more to H today. You can see photos of the exhibit under the H forum under a new thread called Harnessing the Roots Exhibit. (Sorry, I don’t know how to link it here) It was a lot of fun!
> 
> Tried on some new giant scarves, will probably get Washington’s Carriage because I’m a sucker for cws that are based on the exceptional scarves, lol!
> 
> Sad to say no Samourais. My SA seemed a little annoyed with me for asking yet again.
> 
> I also asked about the coated canvas Herbag but she said they go fast and they didn’t have any. She didn’t seem to feel there was much of a difference between coated and non coated, though. She said it comes it black and yellow.
> 
> Also stopped by Ferragamo - the SAs there couldn’t be nicer!!
> 
> Oh, and I checked out a bag at Cartier that I fell in love with:
> View attachment 4020832



Liking that Cartier! Reminds me of a grey no particular designer vintage bag I have and really enjoy carrying. 

SF just get better and better. I'm not into the Sophia bags or Vera flats (walk straight out of them) but some of their heels and wedges, special collection shoes and wilder bags are so fabulous .


----------



## EmileH

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share a few things today. First, this is probably the way I wear a brooch most often; pinned on a denim jacket.
> 
> Next, the Chanel medium classic flap is another bag that I feel goes well from day to night (I love it and have multiples, though it is not nearly as roomy as my small Trendy CC).  The restaurant we are going to tonight always seats us at a table for four, so my bag will have its own seat.  Otherwise, I would be carrying a mini or WOC to dinner.
> 
> Lastly, I have been wearing these Cole Haan Tali Bow Sandal's all day today in nude and they are super comfy.  If anyone is looking for a simple, comfortable and affordable sandal, these are great.  I also got them in black and I found them online at Nordstrom.  They are $99 and they have that Cole Haan technology (forgot what they call it) that makes them cushiony.



I love the brooch on the denim jacket. It’s the perfect use of a chanel brooch. They are too much on most chanel jackets and kind of cheesy on the Zara jackets I see on instagram all the time.

Your medium looks great on you. I sold my medium in black caviar. I felt like it was small but not luxe enough for evening. I probably would have preferred lamb skin but it seems so fragile. I currently have two reissues (nice leather but lower maintenance than lambskin and under the radar) that I think work day to night for me and a caviar maxi flap that I use as a workhorse day bag. 

You can see that I like larger bags so a mini would be a departure for me but I think I could use one for specific outings.


----------



## Dextersmom

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the brooch on the denim jacket. It’s the perfect use of a chanel brooch. They are too much on most chanel jackets and kind of cheesy on the Zara jackets I see on instagram all the time.
> 
> Your medium looks great on you. I sold my medium in black caviar. I felt like it was small but not luxe enough for evening. I probably would have preferred lamb skin but it seems so fragile. I currently have two reissues (nice leather but lower maintenance than lambskin and under the radar) that I think work day to night for me and a caviar maxi flap that I use as a workhorse day bag.
> 
> You can see that I like larger bags so a mini would be a departure for me but I think I could use one for specific outings.


Thank you, Pocketbook Pup.  I have never been inside Zara, for some reason.  I shop mostly at Nordstrom, NM and a little Anthropologie.

I have the exact medium in lambskin as well and I actually think it is sturdier than people think, but I agree with you it has a dressier vibe. I had it for about a year before I realized I would like the same version in caviar because it is more casual.

 I think I mentioned before that the beach community where I live is quite casual.  Case in point; last night we went down the street to one of our favorite farm to table restaurants.  It is a nice place, imo, yet some people still walk in in sweatshirts and rubber flip flops.  So whatever bag I carry looks dressy, but I love bags so much,  I just carry what I want.

I love Reissues also.  I have one; a 225 (small) in chevron with aged gold hardware.  It is the bag I feel comfortable bringing out in the rain, though admittedly we hardly get any (mostly drizzle) where I am.

Your collection sounds fabulous, really and a mini would be a fun addition.


papertiger said:


> I absolutely love this look on you, everything about it.
> 
> These particular sandals wouldn't suit my rather square feet with short toes but I will have to visit the CH site.


Thank you, paper tiger.  

PS. Here is a shot of my bag sitting pretty at the restaurant last night as well as my meal, which was yummy.


----------



## Cordeliere

Anyone else stunned at the new look?   Where am I?


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Anyone else stunned at the new look?   Where am I?


It bugs me.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Anyone else stunned at the new look?   Where am I?





scarf1 said:


> It bugs me.



Only an April fools joke  It will be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> Anyone else stunned at the new look?   Where am I?


I am!! I just logged on and literally out loud said "Heh???" I'm hoping it's an April Fool's thing? If not TPF will likely be sued by Facebook.


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Only an April fools joke  It will be gone by tomorrow.


Oh thank goodness! But still, how annoying!


----------



## Genie27

Mine has thankfully gone back to normal


----------



## Dextersmom

I took this shot today as I was waiting for my husband in the doctor's office.  This is my seasonal Big Bang flap.  This is a great throw around, easy bag to use and it is made from a sturdy, glazed calfskin. It is very roomy and carried everything I needed for the day, with room to spare. 

@cafecreme15 I wanted to thank you because the finger brush you recommend was delivered today and I love it!


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> I took this shot today as I was waiting for my husband in the doctor's office.  This is my seasonal Big Bang flap.  This is a great throw around, easy bag to use and it is made from a sturdy, glazed calfskin. It is very roomy and carried everything I needed for the day, with room to spare.
> 
> @cafecreme15 I wanted to thank you because the finger brush you recommend was delivered today and I love it!


So glad you like it!! It's such a game changer if you have difficult or knotty hair.


----------



## Cordeliere

I have finally been released from tax preparation hell.   Our taxes involve (1) crunching massive amounts of detail, (2) snarky exchanges with DH over his lack of documentation and (3) headaches over the failure of Turbotax, It's Deductible, and Apple to play nice together.   It is behind me for another year, and I am free.  So it is time to get back to the important stuff, like posting on TPF.

I had mentioned that I purchased 3 bags in the first three months of the year.   Here is Miss January.   She is  a Sac a Mallette.  I don't know the year but I would guess the 1950s or 1960s.  Her nickname is Sammie.




DH loves my silks but he just doesn't get my bags.   I concluded that he doesn't have any way to understand them, so I have been trying to educate him on the various facets of bag appreciation.  Sammie is hard to understand.   I snuck her in the house while he was out of state so that I could get acquainted with her in private.  To be honest, I have no idea what I will wear her with other than a vintage Burgundy coat.    So I searched for vintage pictures to inspire myself.   I realized these pics are great purse training for DH.   As I showed him these pictures I could hear him silently saying  "If this bag was carried by Zsa Zsa Gabor and Sophia Loren, I guess it is not so weird."

These vintage pictures are so fun, I thought I would share....

next post.


----------



## Cordeliere




----------



## Cordeliere

Marlene Dietrich




French Actress Simone Signoret 1958



Sophia Loren



Lauren Bacall


----------



## Cordeliere

more Lauren Bacall



Various pictures of Zsa Zsa


----------



## Dextersmom

@Cordeliere  What a great feeling to be done with your taxes!  We went to OC to have ours done last week and there were a few minutes when I was literally sweating.

Your Miss January is so chic and functional looking.  The leather and color look fabulous together.  She is simply gleaming.  Looks as though you buffed and conditioned her to a beautiful shine. 

Husbands are funny.  Mine likes my bags.....but he thinks they all look the same.


----------



## Katel

Cordeliere said:


> more Lauren Bacall
> View attachment 4024021
> 
> 
> Various pictures of Zsa Zsa
> View attachment 4024026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024036



WOW
To your beautiful bag and the ladies!


----------



## cafecreme15

Wow!! What gorgeous inspiration pics for a very special bag!


----------



## Cordeliere

Dextersmom said:


> Looks as though you buffed and conditioned her to a beautiful shine. :heart:
> Husbands are funny.  Mine likes my bags.....but he thinks they all look the same. :lol:




The flash makes her look more gleaming than she is.  She has had one Blackrocks treatment.   I plan to give her more attention.   Still pondering doc's recommendation for box leather.   She is amazingly unscratched and doesn't have any rubs or cracks, but she doesn't shine yet.

My DH said that all bags look alike too.   He doesn't understand why one is not as good as another.   When he said that, he signed his fate to learn more about bags than he ever wanted.  :lol:

edit:  no idea why this is red and bold


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> I have finally been released from tax preparation hell.   Our taxes involve (1) crunching massive amounts of detail, (2) snarky exchanges with DH over his lack of documentation and (3) headaches over the failure of Turbotax, It's Deductible, and Apple to play nice together.   It is behind me for another year, and I am free.  So it is time to get back to the important stuff, like posting on TPF.
> 
> I had mentioned that I purchased 3 bags in the first three months of the year.   Here is Miss January.   She is  a Sac a Mallette.  I don't know the year but I would guess the 1950s or 1960s.  Her nickname is Sammie.
> View attachment 4023998
> 
> View attachment 4023999
> 
> DH loves my silks but he just doesn't get my bags.   I concluded that he doesn't have any way to understand them, so I have been trying to educate him on the various facets of bag appreciation.  Sammie is hard to understand.   I snuck her in the house while he was out of state so that I could get acquainted with her in private.  To be honest, I have no idea what I will wear her with other than a vintage Burgundy coat.    So I searched for vintage pictures to inspire myself.   I realized these pics are great purse training for DH.   As I showed him these pictures I could hear him silently saying  "If this bag was carried by Zsa Zsa Gabor and Sophia Loren, I guess it is not so weird."
> 
> These vintage pictures are so fun, I thought I would share....
> 
> next post.


What. A. Beautiful. Bag. 



Cordeliere said:


> View attachment 4024002
> 
> View attachment 4024003
> 
> View attachment 4024004





Cordeliere said:


> Marlene Dietrich
> View attachment 4024015
> 
> French Actress Simone Signoret 1958
> View attachment 4024017
> 
> Sophia Loren
> View attachment 4024018
> 
> Lauren Bacall
> View attachment 4024019





Cordeliere said:


> more Lauren Bacall
> View attachment 4024021
> 
> Various pictures of Zsa Zsa
> View attachment 4024026
> 
> View attachment 4024036


And beautiful role models - you will do them proud!


----------



## Cordeliere

Katel said:


> WOW
> To your beautiful bag and the ladies!





cafecreme15 said:


> Wow!! What gorgeous inspiration pics for a very special bag!



Thanks ladies.   One of my friends says it would be a bag she would carry while traveling on the Orient Express.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> What. A. Beautiful. Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And beautiful role models - you will do them proud!



Thank you.


----------



## EmileH

These photos are so much fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dextersmom

Here is a shot from yesterday.  More daydreaming (hopefully not stress/anxiety provoking).....if I could only have 2 bags, I would choose my small Trendy with silver hardware (as stated previously) and this chevron Reissue 225 with aged gold hardware.  I love how luxe yet understated this one is.  Kind of opposite of my Trendy with the shiny metal plate. Also love the crossbody strap. Maybe this fantasy game will help me realize that I actually have all my bases covered and don't need to add any more bags.


----------



## gracekelly

Dextersmom said:


> Here is a shot from yesterday.  More daydreaming (hopefully not stress/anxiety provoking).....if I could only have 2 bags, I would choose my small Trendy with silver hardware (as stated previously) and this chevron Reissue 225 with aged gold hardware.  I love how luxe yet understated this one is.  Kind of opposite of my Trendy with the shiny metal plate. Also love the crossbody strap. Maybe this fantasy game will help me realize that I actually have all my bases covered and don't need to add any more bags.


You look so pretty!  Love the diagonal quilting on the bag.  I have a Chanel from 20+ years ago that has diagonal quilting and I thought they were never bringing it back.. BTW,  also loved your CC brooch on the denim jacket.  I do the same thing by pinning it on the diagonal;  somehow, it makes it look better and more interesting.  

A gazillion years ago, we had a patient who was a stylist for the studios and she pinned as many brooches as she could on a denim jacket.  She was light years ahead of her time.  I don't think I would want to tote around that much weight on my jacket, but I could see doing three and not necessarily Chanel or just a combination of Chanel and something else.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cordeliere congratulations on acquiring Sammy! She is a very special, sophisticated bag. [emoji173]️ I love the inspirational photos, too! My DH cant tell the difference between the bags, either, espcially the B and K, which is unerstandable.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordy, those pix are beyond fabulous!! I have no doubt @papertiger can help you with outfits, although I think the burgundy coat is a great starting place.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I have finally been released from tax preparation hell.   Our taxes involve (1) crunching massive amounts of detail, (2) snarky exchanges with DH over his lack of documentation and (3) headaches over the failure of Turbotax, It's Deductible, and Apple to play nice together.   It is behind me for another year, and I am free.  So it is time to get back to the important stuff, like posting on TPF.
> 
> I had mentioned that I purchased 3 bags in the first three months of the year.   Here is Miss January.   She is  a Sac a Mallette.  I don't know the year but I would guess the 1950s or 1960s.  Her nickname is Sammie.
> View attachment 4023998
> 
> View attachment 4023999
> 
> DH loves my silks but he just doesn't get my bags.   I concluded that he doesn't have any way to understand them, so I have been trying to educate him on the various facets of bag appreciation.  Sammie is hard to understand.   I snuck her in the house while he was out of state so that I could get acquainted with her in private.  To be honest, I have no idea what I will wear her with other than a vintage Burgundy coat.    So I searched for vintage pictures to inspire myself.   I realized these pics are great purse training for DH.   As I showed him these pictures I could hear him silently saying  "If this bag was carried by Zsa Zsa Gabor and Sophia Loren, I guess it is not so weird."
> 
> These vintage pictures are so fun, I thought I would share....
> 
> next post.



Congratulations, Sammie is so special.

We are sisters on the SM. Mine belonged to my grandmother and is a 26cm from 1951 (forgive I've already said this, I sometimes forget what I've already posted where). I don't carry mine regularly because it's too precious but it hadn't been handed down and belonged to someone else's grandmother I prob wouldn't be so careful.

I don't know what size yours is but I've tried the 32 empty and it's quite heavy (even the 26 is heavy). If you are carrying it all day bear it in mind. Be very careful when you open and close it, everything needs to be completely aligned before either operation. Not a bag to be in a hurry with. They were not really supposed to be used as handbags but jewellery boxes ad therefore security was a priority not access.

As you can see I'm wearing mine with blue but I'd happily wear a Rouge H with navy, grey or black. I keep the silhouette slim and/or smart.

Those Norwegian hand-knitted walking socks are not just for show but wear them on the hills, not with the bag and shoes, I have worn the Gucci shoes with the bag though.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> I have finally been released from tax preparation hell.   Our taxes involve (1) crunching massive amounts of detail, (2) snarky exchanges with DH over his lack of documentation and (3) headaches over the failure of Turbotax, It's Deductible, and Apple to play nice together.   It is behind me for another year, and I am free.  So it is time to get back to the important stuff, like posting on TPF.
> 
> I had mentioned that I purchased 3 bags in the first three months of the year.   Here is Miss January.   She is  a Sac a Mallette.  I don't know the year but I would guess the 1950s or 1960s.  Her nickname is Sammie.
> View attachment 4023998
> 
> View attachment 4023999
> 
> DH loves my silks but he just doesn't get my bags.   I concluded that he doesn't have any way to understand them, so I have been trying to educate him on the various facets of bag appreciation.  Sammie is hard to understand.   I snuck her in the house while he was out of state so that I could get acquainted with her in private.  To be honest, I have no idea what I will wear her with other than a vintage Burgundy coat.    So I searched for vintage pictures to inspire myself.   I realized these pics are great purse training for DH.   As I showed him these pictures I could hear him silently saying  "If this bag was carried by Zsa Zsa Gabor and Sophia Loren, I guess it is not so weird."
> 
> These vintage pictures are so fun, I thought I would share....
> 
> next post.



ooh, this is gorgeous! Such a deep and beautiful colour - it glows! And @papertiger - wow! So amazing to have something so precious handed down!


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> I have finally been released from tax preparation hell.   Our taxes involve (1) crunching massive amounts of detail, (2) snarky exchanges with DH over his lack of documentation and (3) headaches over the failure of Turbotax, It's Deductible, and Apple to play nice together.   It is behind me for another year, and I am free.  So it is time to get back to the important stuff, like posting on TPF.
> 
> I had mentioned that I purchased 3 bags in the first three months of the year.   Here is Miss January.   She is  a Sac a Mallette.  I don't know the year but I would guess the 1950s or 1960s.  Her nickname is Sammie.
> View attachment 4023998
> 
> View attachment 4023999
> 
> DH loves my silks but he just doesn't get my bags.   I concluded that he doesn't have any way to understand them, so I have been trying to educate him on the various facets of bag appreciation.  Sammie is hard to understand.   I snuck her in the house while he was out of state so that I could get acquainted with her in private.  To be honest, I have no idea what I will wear her with other than a vintage Burgundy coat.    So I searched for vintage pictures to inspire myself.   I realized these pics are great purse training for DH.   As I showed him these pictures I could hear him silently saying  "If this bag was carried by Zsa Zsa Gabor and Sophia Loren, I guess it is not so weird."
> 
> These vintage pictures are so fun, I thought I would share....
> 
> next post.


Congrats!  Rouge H goes with everything IMO!  Very special bag and looks to be in great condition.

Very interesting pictures.  Several of the women shown were known to have extensive jewelry collections.  They NEEDED this bag!


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> The flash makes her look more gleaming than she is.  She has had one Blackrocks treatment.   I plan to give her more attention.   Still pondering doc's recommendation for box leather.   She is amazingly unscratched and doesn't have any rubs or cracks, but she doesn't shine yet.
> 
> My DH said that all bags look alike too.   He doesn't understand why one is not as good as another.   When he said that, he signed his fate to learn more about bags than he ever wanted.  :lol:
> 
> edit:  no idea why this is red and bold



Sounds like the leather is in good condition for a vintage bag.  This is what I use on vintage Hermes bags.  It works extremely well and has a lasting positive effect.  
https://www.hangerproject.com/saphir-renovateur.html


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, Sammie is so special.
> 
> We are sisters on the SM. Mine belonged to my grandmother and is a 26cm from 1951 (forgive I've already said this, I sometimes forget what I've already posted where). I don't carry mine regularly because it's too precious but it hadn't been handed down and belonged to someone else's grandmother I prob wouldn't be so careful.
> 
> I don't know what size yours is but I've tried the 32 empty and it's quite heavy (even the 26 is heavy). If you are carrying it all day bear it in mind. Be very careful when you open and close it, everything needs to be completely aligned before either operation. Not a bag to be in a hurry with. They were not really supposed to be used as handbags but jewellery boxes ad therefore security was a priority not access.
> 
> As you can see I'm wearing mine with blue but I'd happily wear a Rouge H with navy, grey or black. I keep the silhouette slim and/or smart.
> 
> Those Norwegian hand-knitted walking socks are not just for show but wear them on the hills, not with the bag and shoes, I have worn the Gucci shoes with the bag though.


How cool to inherit this bag!  You should wear it.  There is no point in letting it sit in a closet and every time you use it, you will think of your grandmother.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> How cool to inherit this bag!  You should wear it.  There is no point in letting it sit in a closet and every time you use it, you will think of your grandmother.



I'm happy just using it on the odd occasion.  This one bag I'm happy to just own, it doesn't have to earn its keep, it never goes in the closet, it sits on the piano and keeps me company (my grandmother had been an opera singer).


----------



## Dextersmom

gracekelly said:


> You look so pretty!  Love the diagonal quilting on the bag.  I have a Chanel from 20+ years ago that has diagonal quilting and I thought they were never bringing it back.. BTW,  also loved your CC brooch on the denim jacket.  I do the same thing by pinning it on the diagonal;  somehow, it makes it look better and more interesting.
> 
> A gazillion years ago, we had a patient who was a stylist for the studios and she pinned as many brooches as she could on a denim jacket.  She was light years ahead of her time.  I don't think I would want to tote around that much weight on my jacket, but I could see doing three and not necessarily Chanel or just a combination of Chanel and something else.


Thank you gracekelly. 

I always admire it when ladies pin multiple brooches on their denim jackets.  I haven't tried this yet, but I will someday.  I did purchase a Joie denim jacket several months ago that came with several cute, smallish crystal brooches attached to it.  If I remember, I will post a pic of it the next time I wear it.  It is fun and even the SA's in Chanel have admired it when I wore it into the boutique. 

I believe it was you who posted a lovely pic of a brooch on a hat a while back.  I wear Eric Javits sun hats/fedora's quite often and this is something else that I would like to try at some point.  If you have any pointers on positioning a brooch on a straw hat, I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## gracekelly

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you gracekelly.
> 
> I always admire it when ladies pin multiple brooches on their denim jackets.  I haven't tried this yet, but I will someday.  I did purchase a Joie denim jacket several months ago that came with several cute, smallish crystal brooches attached to it.  If I remember, I will post a pic of it the next time I wear it.  It is fun and even the SA's in Chanel have admired it when I wore it into the boutique.
> 
> I believe it was you who posted a lovely pic of a brooch on a hat a while back.  I wear Eric Javits sun hats/fedora's quite often and this is something else that I would like to try at some point.  If you have any pointers on positioning a brooch on a straw hat, I would very much appreciate it.



Obviously it depends on the hat lol!  I would  put the hat on and if there is a place where it dips down a bit, that is usually a good place to put it so that when a person is looking at you, they will see the brooch and proximity to your face  I like to wear things tipped to the side, so I pin it on the lower side of the hat.  Hope that makes sense.  They really is no wrong place to pin it on as long as it shows.


----------



## Dextersmom

gracekelly said:


> Obviously it depends on the hat lol!  I would  put the hat on and if there is a place where it dips down a bit, that is usually a good place to put it so that when a person is looking at you, they will see the brooch and proximity to your face  I like to wear things tipped to the side, so I pin it on the lower side of the hat.  Hope that makes sense.  They really is no wrong place to pin it on as long as it shows.


Thank you! This is very helpful.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Sounds like the leather is in good condition for a vintage bag.  This is what I use on vintage Hermes bags.  It works extremely well and has a lasting positive effect.
> https://www.hangerproject.com/saphir-renovateur.html



Thanks for the tip.   I want her to be blindingly gleaming.


----------



## Cordeliere

Ok, I rallied to participate today.  Not sure which is more difficult:  selfies or DH as photographer.   I am starting to think that those of you who are good at selfies have a spare 
finger on your camera hand.


----------



## Genie27

Still cold up here. But I can skip the hat and downsize my handbag.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> Ok, I rallied to participate today.  Not sure which is more difficult:  selfies or DH as photographer.   I am starting to think that those of you who are good at selfies have a spare
> finger on your camera hand.
> View attachment 4026047


Hold your phone upside down so you can click with your index finger.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Hold your phone upside down so you can click with your index finger.



Brilliant!

And I love that coat.


----------



## Mendezhm

Dextersmom said:


> Here is a shot from yesterday.  More daydreaming (hopefully not stress/anxiety provoking).....if I could only have 2 bags, I would choose my small Trendy with silver hardware (as stated previously) and this chevron Reissue 225 with aged gold hardware.  I love how luxe yet understated this one is.  Kind of opposite of my Trendy with the shiny metal plate. Also love the crossbody strap. Maybe this fantasy game will help me realize that I actually have all my bases covered and don't need to add any more bags.



This bag is absolutely GORGEOUS! After much research, I’ve decided I’m on the hunt for a chevron reissue 225 just like yours, but with ruthenium hardware. Do you know if this is available this season, or should I start the pre-loved hunt?


----------



## scarf1

What I am actually wearing today. Les confessions mousseline 140 . Don’t be fooled. I will wear a cashmere silver grey cardigan too. And genie- thanks for the selfie tip, I used it, LOL!.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Still cold up here. But I can skip the hat and downsize my handbag.


Beautiful! 
Wowza!


----------



## nicole0612

Mendezhm said:


> This bag is absolutely GORGEOUS! After much research, I’ve decided I’m on the hunt for a chevron reissue 225 just like yours, but with ruthenium hardware. Do you know if this is available this season, or should I start the pre-loved hunt?


225 is my absolute favorite also!


----------



## nicole0612

Thursday outfit


----------



## momasaurus

Can i ask for your suggestions for REALLY COMFORTABLE dressy medium high heels? Not too strappy because I slip right out of those. TIA!


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> What I am actually wearing today. Les confessions mousseline 140 . Don’t be fooled. I will wear a cashmere silver grey cardigan too. And genie- thanks for the selfie tip, I used it, LOL!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026211
> View attachment 4026214
> View attachment 4026215



Green and purple are such an awesome combination!


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> Thursday outfit
> 
> View attachment 4026264



Beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Mendezhm said:


> This bag is absolutely GORGEOUS! After much research, I’ve decided I’m on the hunt for a chevron reissue 225 just like yours, but with ruthenium hardware. Do you know if this is available this season, or should I start the pre-loved hunt?


Thank you so much.  I haven't seen chevron Reissue's in the boutique lately.  I was at Nordstrom yesterday and saw a gorgeous so black quilted Reissue (black with black hardware) and I fell upon a bracelet that I couldn't leave behind....but I digress.  I got mine close to 2 years ago.  The list for the next season should be coming out any day.....I will keep my eyes on it and let you know if I see the version you want on the list.  It would be gorgeous with ruthenium.


----------



## gracekelly

momasaurus said:


> Can i ask for your suggestions for REALLY COMFORTABLE dressy medium high heels? Not too strappy because I slip right out of those. TIA!


Ferragamo and Weitzman off the top of my head.  Actually, the princess heel which is a little lower is very much back in fashion and it is always a comfortable height to wear.  I have a bunch in the shoe museum that are coming out to play this spring!


----------



## thegriswolds

gracekelly said:


> Ferragamo and Weitzman off the top of my head.  Actually, the princess heel which is a little lower is very much back in fashion and it is always a comfortable height to wear.  I have a bunch in the shoe museum that are coming out to play this spring!


Agree, Ferragamos are very comfortable.  They are my go to shoes for business trips because they stay comfortable even trekking across O'Hare airport.


----------



## thegriswolds

nicole0612 said:


> Thursday outfit
> 
> View attachment 4026264



Lovely outfit but I have to say the first thing I noticed in this pic is what incredible skin you have!


----------



## thegriswolds

Genie27 said:


> Still cold up here. But I can skip the hat and downsize my handbag.



Love the color of the coat with the dress, Genie!


----------



## Cordeliere

thegriswolds said:


> Lovely outfit but I have to say the first thing I noticed in this pic is what incredible skin you have!



So did I.


----------



## Mendezhm

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much.  I haven't seen chevron Reissue's in the boutique lately.  I was at Nordstrom yesterday and saw a gorgeous so black quilted Reissue (black with black hardware) and I fell upon a bracelet that I couldn't leave behind....but I digress.  I got mine close to 2 years ago.  The list for the next season should be coming out any day.....I will keep my eyes on it and let you know if I see the version you want on the list.  It would be gorgeous with ruthenium.



Thank you so much! I love the so black as well, but it seems there are mixed reviews on the durability of the chain. [emoji22]
Congrats on your new bracelet! I just LOVE seeing all of your wonderful pics. [emoji173]️


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, Sammie is so special.
> 
> We are sisters on the SM. Mine belonged to my grandmother and is a 26cm from 1951 (forgive I've already said this, I sometimes forget what I've already posted where). I don't carry mine regularly because it's too precious but it hadn't been handed down and belonged to someone else's grandmother I prob wouldn't be so careful.
> 
> I don't know what size yours is but I've tried the 32 empty and it's quite heavy (even the 26 is heavy). If you are carrying it all day bear it in mind. Be very careful when you open and close it, everything needs to be completely aligned before either operation. Not a bag to be in a hurry with. They were not really supposed to be used as handbags but jewellery boxes ad therefore security was a priority not access.
> 
> As you can see I'm wearing mine with blue but I'd happily wear a Rouge H with navy, grey or black. I keep the silhouette slim and/or smart.
> 
> Those Norwegian hand-knitted walking socks are not just for show but wear them on the hills, not with the bag and shoes, I have worn the Gucci shoes with the bag though.



I am honored to be a sister of the SAM with one so stylish.

You had previously warned me that the 32 is heavy and you were right.   I would have preferred a smaller one, but made my selection on condition and price.   I envision it as a date bag.   When I figure out some "costumes" to wear with it, I will have DH take me to outdoor cafes and will give Sammie her own chair.   I can bear the weight from the car to restaurant.

This one amazingly came with both keys.   It was hard to figure out how the keys work.   I still haven't figured out to to make the upper opening stay in unlocked position so that I only have to open the two clasps and not a lock and two clasps.   But I really get you about everything needing to align.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I am honored to be a sister of the SAM with one so stylish.
> 
> You had previously warned me that the 32 is heavy and you were right.   I would have preferred a smaller one, but made my selection on condition and price.   I envision it as a date bag.   When I figure out some "costumes" to wear with it, I will have DH take me to outdoor cafes and will give Sammie her own chair.   I can bear the weight from the car to restaurant.
> 
> This one amazingly came with both keys.   It was hard to figure out how the keys work.   I still haven't figured out to to make the upper opening stay in unlocked position so that I only have to open the two clasps and not a lock and two clasps.   But I really get you about everything needing to align.



Well, there's no doubt it, you and Sammie are going to be the most stylish ever on date night whichever costumes you choose to wear. Fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Ok, I rallied to participate today.  Not sure which is more difficult:  selfies or DH as photographer.   I am starting to think that those of you who are good at selfies have a spare
> finger on your camera hand.
> View attachment 4026047



So pleased you participated *Cordeliere.* Loving this dusky colour, and especially the scarf/sunglasses combo, that's a very fashionable a la 70s look atm.

You knock the spots of _my_ selfies, I manage to block out the best parts of my outfit when I take them.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Still cold up here. But I can skip the hat and downsize my handbag.



*Genie*, this is one of the best outfits. The two tones of turquoise/teal are spot on and that is a beautiful coat.


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> What I am actually wearing today. Les confessions mousseline 140 . Don’t be fooled. I will wear a cashmere silver grey cardigan too. And genie- thanks for the selfie tip, I used it, LOL!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026211
> View attachment 4026214
> View attachment 4026215



Such a beautiful scarf, and very harmonious looking outfit, including the grey cashmere which I'm trying to imagine. 

I have the hardest time finding purple anything


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Thursday outfit
> 
> View attachment 4026264



Aw *nicole*, you look totally adorable and totally you, love it. 

If you do't mind me asking, who is the blouse by?


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Can i ask for your suggestions for REALLY COMFORTABLE dressy medium high heels? Not too strappy because I slip right out of those. TIA!



My mind goes straight to Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 70s. Actually have a look through all his heels that come in 70 .

I'm in love with the reissue mule he did for Galliano's show in SS93 http://www.anothermag.com/fashion-b...manolo-blahnik-created-for-john-galliano-ss93


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> Ok, I rallied to participate today.  Not sure which is more difficult:  selfies or DH as photographer.   I am starting to think that those of you who are good at selfies have a spare
> finger on your camera hand.
> View attachment 4026047


I like this look! Chic nonchalance. Looking forward to your date night outfit with the SAM too. 



nicole0612 said:


> Thursday outfit
> 
> View attachment 4026264


+1 on your gorgeous skin. And the blouse is so pretty and delicate. What did you pair it with for the rest of your outfit? 

@scarf1 - gorgeous moussie. I love it with the purple.


----------



## papertiger

I retuned home late from a hospital visit this evening. Daytime was spent trying on hats and jewellery for dress-up Thursday.

I was hunting for a turban and came home with a gold straw boater (I'd wanted the boater since last year).

Photos courtesy of @calexandre

The first, me and my 'mates' at Gucci trying a silk/cotton velvet turban. Lovely hat ad still considering it. I'm a small in Gucci hats an this was Large, I still think I need larger.

Second, a fabulous turban in a dept store. More expensive than Gucci but not sure about the black (my last turban was brown). I'm also wondering if I can make one like it.

The last hat I'm seriously considering because I have nothing like it and I think it's absolutely beautiful (esp if I was wearing a LBD or blck suit).


----------



## Genie27

Thank you all for the lovely compliments on my outfit. I fulfilled my ongoing goal of being able to look dressed up without spending too much time picking what to wear in the morning. Since I usually oversleep, my goal for mornings is grab-and-go while not looking like I just rolled out of bed. 

————

@papertiger - sounds like a fun day. Love that second one but the last one is really special. And I like your crossbody worn under the jacket. I must try that look some time - never considered it.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I retuned home late from a hospital visit this evening. Daytime was spent trying on hats and jewellery for dress-up Thursday.
> 
> I was hunting for a turban and came home with a gold straw boater (I'd wanted the boater since last year).
> 
> Photos courtesy of @calexandre
> 
> The first, me and my 'mates' at Gucci trying a silk/cotton velvet turban. Lovely hat ad still considering it. I'm a small in Gucci hats an this was Large, I still think I need larger.
> 
> Second, a fabulous turban in a dept store. More expensive than Gucci but not sure about the black (my last turban was brown). I'm also wondering if I can make one like it.
> 
> The last hat I'm seriously considering because I have nothing like it and I think it's absolutely beautiful (esp if I was wearing a LBD or blck suit).



The black elicited a gasp from me meaning it is "take my breath away" cool.    One of the things that I admire about the UK is how hats are not out of the ordinary there.  In the States we mostly wear sun hats and baseball caps.  Sigh.  After looking at the vintage pics I posted previously, I have hat lust.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> The black elicited a gasp from me meaning it is "take my breath away" cool.    One of the things that I admire about the UK is how hats are not out of the ordinary there.  In the States we mostly wear sun hats and baseball caps.  Sigh.  After looking at the vintage pics I posted previously, I have hat lust.



We wear hats for occasions especially for 'the season' like the big horse racing meetings, Henley boat race and so on but now sadly less at weddings, christenings, funerals. I hope they're becoming more popular again.  Hats are very practical. 

I really like all those 3 hats (and a couple more besides). I would love the second turban in a brighter colour.


----------



## Dextersmom

Mendezhm said:


> Thank you so much! I love the so black as well, but it seems there are mixed reviews on the durability of the chain. [emoji22]
> Congrats on your new bracelet! I just LOVE seeing all of your wonderful pics. [emoji173]️


Thank you so much!


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Ferragamo and Weitzman off the top of my head.  Actually, the princess heel which is a little lower is very much back in fashion and it is always a comfortable height to wear.  I have a bunch in the shoe museum that are coming out to play this spring!



Was going to suggest these very shoes! The most comfortable pair of heels I own (the Ferragamo’s, I mean).


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> We wear hats for occasions especially for 'the season' like the big horse racing meetings, Henley boat race and so on but now sadly less at weddings, christenings, funerals. I hope they're becoming more popular again.  Hats are very practical.
> 
> I really like all those 3 hats (and a couple more besides). I would love the second turban in a brighter colour.


My dress up Thursdays (and everyday) is to wear a cap/ hat/ cloche. Highlight of my hat wearing was 2 garden parties at Buckingham.


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> My dress up Thursdays (and everyday) is to wear a cap/ hat/ cloche. Highlight of my hat wearing was 2 garden parties at Buckingham.


I want to know if you ruined your shoes in the grass.  This is a major pet peeve of mine.   Your answer will determine whether I accept the invitation


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Was going to suggest these very shoes! The most comfortable pair of heels I own (the Ferragamo’s, I mean).


There was a cute TV show eons ago and in the story a mother is visiting her daughter in Alaska.  Something happens to the daughter's house (don't remember what exactly) and the bottom line is that all the possessions are trashed and outside the lawn.  The mom is going through them to see what she can salvage and she comes across her shoes and says "you can always depend upon a good pair of Ferragamos to make it through!"  I swear that I think of that every time on put on a pair!


----------



## pigleto972001

Nicole love the jacket / blouse. So pretty. Is it Mcqueen ?

Is it sad I have gone back to birkenstocks ? [emoji33]I found my old barely worn Boston’s which are so comfy at work. Get more compliments on them than some other shoes. They are goofy but comfy . 




The ones on the left are my previous pair and the right is my new pair (on sale). My friend joked that One is Grey taupe and the other a grey tan and said I was 48 shades from a romance novel. I particularly like them w socks. My hobbit shoes


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> I want to know if you ruined your shoes in the grass.  This is a major pet peeve of mine.   Your answer will determine whether I accept the invitation


The secret is to not dress like Kate. I chose low peep toe formal Ferragamo wedges and kitten heel slingback Loubies. There is grass, gravel and a ton of garden to admire. Say yes!


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> My dress up Thursdays (and everyday) is to wear a cap/ hat/ cloche. Highlight of my hat wearing was 2 garden parties at Buckingham.



Please join us next Thurs


----------



## Valentinegirl

gracekelly said:


> Congrats!  Beautiful choices and I totally agree that the coated canvas is a game changer for the Herbag.
> 
> I prefer a less coppery rose gold and I have purchased the Hermes hinged bracelet with the rose gold rim and they are super pretty.  There are few other jewelry companies who also make a similar rose color.


How is the hinged bracelet wearing?  Does it have a lot of scratches on it?


----------



## Dextersmom

pigleto972001 said:


> Nicole love the jacket / blouse. So pretty. Is it Mcqueen ?
> 
> Is it sad I have gone back to birkenstocks ? [emoji33]I found my old barely worn Boston’s which are so comfy at work. Get more compliments on them than some other shoes. They are goofy but comfy .
> 
> View attachment 4026697
> 
> 
> The ones on the left are my previous pair and the right is my new pair (on sale). My friend joked that One is Grey taupe and the other a grey tan and said I was 48 shades from a romance novel. I particularly like them w socks. My hobbit shoes


I like them alot.  My husband does not.  Confession....I have two pairs of Arizona's (one in rose gold the other in pewter) that live in my trunk.  I change into them in the garage and he never sees them. They are so comfortable and there are days I need them in my life.


----------



## gracekelly

Valentinegirl said:


> How is the hinged bracelet wearing?  Does it have a lot of scratches on it?


It appears to be fine.  I have three now, but have not really worn the last two.  The first one I have had for a while and even have taken it on trips and remained unscathed.


----------



## nicole0612

thegriswolds said:


> Lovely outfit but I have to say the first thing I noticed in this pic is what incredible skin you have!





Cordeliere said:


> So did I.





papertiger said:


> Aw *nicole*, you look totally adorable and totally you, love it.
> 
> If you do't mind me asking, who is the blouse by?





Genie27 said:


> I like this look! Chic nonchalance. Looking forward to your date night outfit with the SAM too.
> 
> 
> +1 on your gorgeous skin. And the blouse is so pretty and delicate. What did you pair it with for the rest of your outfit?
> 
> @scarf1 - gorgeous moussie. I love it with the purple.





pigleto972001 said:


> Nicole love the jacket / blouse. So pretty. Is it Mcqueen ?
> 
> Is it sad I have gone back to birkenstocks ? [emoji33]I found my old barely worn Boston’s which are so comfy at work. Get more compliments on them than some other shoes. They are goofy but comfy .
> 
> View attachment 4026697
> 
> 
> The ones on the left are my previous pair and the right is my new pair (on sale). My friend joked that One is Grey taupe and the other a grey tan and said I was 48 shades from a romance novel. I particularly like them w socks. My hobbit shoes



Thank you ladies, you are so kind!
The blouse is Chanel. It fastens in the front but I like it open. I wore it with a metallic and blue striped midi skirt and Chanel chunky ankle boots.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> I am honored to be a sister of the SAM with one so stylish.
> 
> You had previously warned me that the 32 is heavy and you were right.   I would have preferred a smaller one, but made my selection on condition and price.   I envision it as a date bag.   When I figure out some "costumes" to wear with it, I will have DH take me to outdoor cafes and will give Sammie her own chair.   I can bear the weight from the car to restaurant.
> 
> This one amazingly came with both keys.   It was hard to figure out how the keys work.   I still haven't figured out to to make the upper opening stay in unlocked position so that I only have to open the two clasps and not a lock and two clasps.   But I really get you about everything needing to align.



I’m sorry it’s heavy...it’s just so cool though!


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> I retuned home late from a hospital visit this evening. Daytime was spent trying on hats and jewellery for dress-up Thursday.
> 
> I was hunting for a turban and came home with a gold straw boater (I'd wanted the boater since last year).
> 
> Photos courtesy of @calexandre
> 
> The first, me and my 'mates' at Gucci trying a silk/cotton velvet turban. Lovely hat ad still considering it. I'm a small in Gucci hats an this was Large, I still think I need larger.
> 
> Second, a fabulous turban in a dept store. More expensive than Gucci but not sure about the black (my last turban was brown). I'm also wondering if I can make one like it.
> 
> The last hat I'm seriously considering because I have nothing like it and I think it's absolutely beautiful (esp if I was wearing a LBD or blck suit).



PT you always have such interesting and cool style. The turban is amazing.
We are at the hospital also, hugs to you.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> PT you always have such interesting and cool style. The turban is amazing.
> We are at the hospital also, hugs to you.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I retuned home late from a hospital visit this evening. Daytime was spent trying on hats and jewellery for dress-up Thursday.
> 
> I was hunting for a turban and came home with a gold straw boater (I'd wanted the boater since last year).
> 
> Photos courtesy of @calexandre
> 
> The first, me and my 'mates' at Gucci trying a silk/cotton velvet turban. Lovely hat ad still considering it. I'm a small in Gucci hats an this was Large, I still think I need larger.
> 
> Second, a fabulous turban in a dept store. More expensive than Gucci but not sure about the black (my last turban was brown). I'm also wondering if I can make one like it.
> 
> The last hat I'm seriously considering because I have nothing like it and I think it's absolutely beautiful (esp if I was wearing a LBD or blck suit).


YOu are amazing.


----------



## momasaurus

Thanks, everyone, for the Ferragamo suggestion. Off to shop tomorrow....


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Please join us next Thurs



Or realize that dress up Thursday stretches from Wednesday to Sunday.   It is not too late to participate this week.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Or realize that dress up Thursday stretches from Wednesday to Sunday.   It is not too late to participate this week.



Very true


----------



## papertiger

twiddle-dee-blasted-dee...musing on post-shopping spree, drat, and double drat. Have to return my Save the Wild rg bracelet I got to go with my broach.

_Totally_ frustrated, I cannot do it up by myself, and even DH cant handle those delicate mechanisms. Tried all morning, not spending any longer on. I think I'm more bangle/cuff/click girl.

Feel bad to have to return charity jewellery but this is ridiculous.

Those of us without maids how do you deal with fiddly jewellery?


----------



## Genie27

@papertiger  I hold the bracelet on my wrist in place with my torso (ok, boob), with the loop on the outer wrist, then use my left thumb/forefinger to open clasp and hook the loop. Single lady problems.


----------



## Genie27

It's a funny coincidence, I never stack my bracelets, but this morning I got bored and piled on 3...using this above described technique...

But the round clasps are the most difficult. Can you change it to a lobster clasp? Those are easier.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> It's a funny coincidence, I never stack my bracelets, but this morning I got bored and piled on 3...using this above described technique...
> 
> But the round clasps are the most difficult. Can you change it to a lobster clasp? Those are easier.
> View attachment 4027168



It _is_ one of those little round clasps and I can't imagine _anyone_ can physically close it themselves with one hand. 

You know I would persist but last time I asked Tif to do something for me it took 5 months for simple request and on a much more expensive piece.


----------



## Genie27

I do recall when I first got my Tiffany bead bracelet, I spent an hour almost in tears trying to put it on. I almost exchanged it for a larger size, but the SA assured me not to size up - that the chain would stretch and it would get easier. She was right - I can do it up in seconds now.


----------



## cafecreme15

periogirl28 said:


> The secret is to not dress like Kate. I chose low peep toe formal Ferragamo wedges and kitten heel slingback Loubies. There is grass, gravel and a ton of garden to admire. Say yes!



How do I get one of these invites? There have been so many dresses I’ve loved but have had no where to wear them! They always prompt me to say “if only I had a tea party at Buckingham Palace!” [emoji23]


----------



## scarf1

cafecreme15 said:


> How do I get one of these invites? There have been so many dresses I’ve loved but have had no where to wear them! They always prompt me to say “if only I had a tea party at Buckingham Palace!” [emoji23]


What does it mean to NOT dress like Kate? Recently have been in London in late May and early June several years in a row, often seems to be a garden party going on - one time it was very windy and all the ladies were lined up waiting to get in , clutching their hats with one hand, and trying to keep their skirts down with the other


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> twiddle-dee-blasted-dee...musing on post-shopping spree, drat, and double drat. Have to return my Save the Wild rg bracelet I got to go with my broach.
> 
> _Totally_ frustrated, I cannot do it up by myself, and even DH cant handle those delicate mechanisms. Tried all morning, not spending any longer on. I think I'm more bangle/cuff/click girl.
> 
> Feel bad to have to return charity jewellery but this is ridiculous.
> 
> Those of us without maids how do you deal with fiddly jewellery?



SO frustrating!! I hate jewelry like this and have no patience for it. This is why I stick to the clic H and cuff bracelets (my hand is too wide to get bangles over and my wrist is too narrow).

On another note, I’ve been on an absolute rampage of just hemorrhaging money between my spring cleanup at Boyds and at Hermès last week, and told myself I would stop until I had to buy things for my August trip. And then of course Bloomingdales friends and family starts today, so now I’ve convinced myself that it would be wise to just buy now to save the 25%! ARGH


----------



## cafecreme15

scarf1 said:


> What does it mean to NOT dress like Kate? Recently have been in London in late May and early June several years in a row, often seems to be a garden party going on - one time it was very windy and all the ladies were lined up waiting to get in , clutching their hats with one hand, and trying to keep their skirts down with the other



Sounds like a precarious situation for the ladies! I’ll show everyone the most recent dress I had in mind for this - I think I will be swinging by the store tomorrow to shop for another friend and can try it on while I’m there!


----------



## Valentinegirl

gracekelly said:


> It appears to be fine.  I have three now, but have not really worn the last two.  The first one I have had for a while and even have taken it on trips and remained unscathed.


Therefore, the hinged bracelets do not scratch like the H clic claqs then?  The new one I saw yesterday seemed to be better made. THanks


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> How do I get one of these invites? There have been so many dresses I’ve loved but have had no where to wear them! They always prompt me to say “if only I had a tea party at Buckingham Palace!” [emoji23]


For UK citizens, I understand one has to have contributed significantly in some way to the country to be invited  as a Thank You by the Queen. The other invitations go out through diplomatic connections.


----------



## periogirl28

scarf1 said:


> What does it mean to NOT dress like Kate? Recently have been in London in late May and early June several years in a row, often seems to be a garden party going on - one time it was very windy and all the ladies were lined up waiting to get in , clutching their hats with one hand, and trying to keep their skirts down with the other


I meant her footwear as she tends to wear high heels which I cannot manage on grass or gravel. Yes I was one of those ladies with hand on hat!


----------



## Dextersmom

I wanted to chime in on the bracelet conversation.  I love all kinds of bracelets and wear them every day.  I have small wrists and only buy one's that I can easily get on and off myself.  You would think jewelry designers would get this....that function is a required element.  I picked up this bracelet a couple of days ago and because of the large lobster clasp, it is a breeze to manage.  I fell in love with the iridescent lilac color and the soft gold hardware, which blends well with other metals, imo.  Here is a shot from yesterday, with my new Chanel bracelet paired with my Monica Vinader white gold bracelet.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Dress Up Friday - I’m trying it a different way since the lighting is so bad at home... this is brighter but I’m not sure if it’s better. 
Also including a ‘watch’ shot for @papertiger [emoji4]




Doesn’t really go with what I’m wearing but the watch that does is out getting a new battery and a good cleaning.


----------



## Genie27

@Dextersmom, we are watch twins on the SS MOP. @Cookiefiend , excellent taste in watches


----------



## Notorious Pink

Of course I didn’t photograph my nice dressy outfit yesterday - only my casual, running-around look which, for me, actually requires more effort:


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> Dress Up Friday - I’m trying it a different way since the lighting is so bad at home... this is brighter but I’m not sure if it’s better.
> Also including a ‘watch’ shot for @papertiger [emoji4]
> View attachment 4027364
> 
> View attachment 4027365
> 
> Doesn’t really go with what I’m wearing but the watch that does is out getting a new battery and a good cleaning.



Chic.   I like the clean lines of the skirt especially.


----------



## scarf1

Cookiefiend said:


> Dress Up Friday - I’m trying it a different way since the lighting is so bad at home... this is brighter but I’m not sure if it’s better.
> Also including a ‘watch’ shot for @papertiger [emoji4]
> View attachment 4027364
> 
> View attachment 4027365
> 
> Doesn’t really go with what I’m wearing but the watch that does is out getting a new battery and a good cleaning.


One of my fav scarves! Twins on that! love your beautiful blue top, naturally! And nice watch!


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> Of course I didn’t photograph my nice dressy outfit yesterday - only my casual, running-around look which, for me, actually requires more effort:
> 
> View attachment 4027368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027369



Your effort certainly created a stylish outfit, especially with the fur and the color combinations.   Why do you think causal is more effort?


----------



## scarf1

BBC said:


> Of course I didn’t photograph my nice dressy outfit yesterday - only my casual, running-around look which, for me, actually requires more effort:
> 
> View attachment 4027368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027369


Oh love that CSGM, still hoping to find one!


----------



## cafecreme15

periogirl28 said:


> For UK citizens, I understand one has to have contributed significantly in some way to the country to be invited  as a Thank You by the Queen. The other invitations go out through diplomatic connections.



Well darn it. Doesn’t bode well for me


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Of course I didn’t photograph my nice dressy outfit yesterday - only my casual, running-around look which, for me, actually requires more effort:
> 
> View attachment 4027368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027369



Love! What fur is this?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> @Dextersmom, we are watch twins on the SS MOP. @Cookiefiend , excellent taste in watches


Thank you! It still looks new even though its about 20 years old now... 



BBC said:


> Of course I didn’t photograph my nice dressy outfit yesterday - only my casual, running-around look which, for me, actually requires more effort:
> 
> View attachment 4027368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027369


Love the fur and your darling little pom-poms!



Cordeliere said:


> Chic.   I like the clean lines of the skirt especially.


Thank you - it's just a J Jill - but super comfortable. 



scarf1 said:


> One of my fav scarves! Twins on that! love your beautiful blue top, naturally! And nice watch!


Thank you! 
I can never decide if this is blue or purple - but I love it and the cool-tone greens!


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> I retuned home late from a hospital visit this evening. Daytime was spent trying on hats and jewellery for dress-up Thursday.
> 
> I was hunting for a turban and came home with a gold straw boater (I'd wanted the boater since last year).
> 
> Photos courtesy of @calexandre
> 
> The first, me and my 'mates' at Gucci trying a silk/cotton velvet turban. Lovely hat ad still considering it. I'm a small in Gucci hats an this was Large, I still think I need larger.
> 
> Second, a fabulous turban in a dept store. More expensive than Gucci but not sure about the black (my last turban was brown). I'm also wondering if I can make one like it.
> 
> The last hat I'm seriously considering because I have nothing like it and I think it's absolutely beautiful (esp if I was wearing a LBD or blck suit).


I like the first one and the third one.  The middle one is a little Norma Desmond to me, but WTH go for it if you love it!


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> twiddle-dee-blasted-dee...musing on post-shopping spree, drat, and double drat. Have to return my Save the Wild rg bracelet I got to go with my broach.
> 
> _Totally_ frustrated, I cannot do it up by myself, and even DH cant handle those delicate mechanisms. Tried all morning, not spending any longer on. I think I'm more bangle/cuff/click girl.
> 
> Feel bad to have to return charity jewellery but this is ridiculous.
> 
> Those of us without maids how do you deal with fiddly jewellery?


QVC had a gadget a few years ago that helps you put bracelets on.  I think a Google search would bring it up someplace, but yes nothing is more annoying especially if you are in a hurry.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> SO frustrating!! I hate jewelry like this and have no patience for it. This is why I stick to the clic H and cuff bracelets (my hand is too wide to get bangles over and my wrist is too narrow).
> 
> On another note, I’ve been on an absolute rampage of just hemorrhaging money between my spring cleanup at Boyds and at Hermès last week, and told myself I would stop until I had to buy things for my August trip. And then of course Bloomingdales friends and family starts today, so now I’ve convinced myself that it would be wise to just buy now to save the 25%! ARGH


I didn't realize that they were doing the F&F until I received the email this AM.  I had placed an order yesterday so first thing I did was call them on the phone and ask for the F&F on my order!  Lucky for me they agreed without my having to go through a song and dance routine.  Of course all or some of what I ordered will be going back because I don't think I need 4 pair of track pants!


----------



## gracekelly

Valentinegirl said:


> Therefore, the hinged bracelets do not scratch like the H clic claqs then?  The new one I saw yesterday seemed to be better made. THanks


I have never owned a clic claq, but I don't think the hinge sticks out as much as the clic big H.


----------



## gracekelly

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to chime in on the bracelet conversation.  I love all kinds of bracelets and wear them every day.  I have small wrists and only buy one's that I can easily get on and off myself.  You would think jewelry designers would get this....that function is a required element.  I picked up this bracelet a couple of days ago and because of the large lobster clasp, it is a breeze to manage.  I fell in love with the iridescent lilac color and the soft gold hardware, which blends well with other metals, imo.  Here is a shot from yesterday, with my new Chanel bracelet paired with my Monica Vinader white gold bracelet.


So pretty!  Perfect set!  @Genie27 I love stacking bracelets, but I am careful to make sure that one will not damage the other.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Of course I didn’t photograph my nice dressy outfit yesterday - only my casual, running-around look which, for me, actually requires more effort:
> 
> View attachment 4027368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027369


FABULOUS!!!  Love the fur!


----------



## gracekelly

Cookiefiend said:


> Dress Up Friday - I’m trying it a different way since the lighting is so bad at home... this is brighter but I’m not sure if it’s better.
> Also including a ‘watch’ shot for @papertiger [emoji4]
> View attachment 4027364
> 
> View attachment 4027365
> 
> Doesn’t really go with what I’m wearing but the watch that does is out getting a new battery and a good cleaning.


Lovely!  I have to remind myself to try the scarf tie you are displaying.

@cafecreme15 I think BBC's fur is mink.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> SO frustrating!! I hate jewelry like this and have no patience for it. This is why I stick to the clic H and cuff bracelets (my hand is too wide to get bangles over and my wrist is too narrow).
> 
> On another note, I’ve been on an absolute rampage of just hemorrhaging money between my spring cleanup at Boyds and at Hermès last week, and told myself I would stop until I had to buy things for my August trip. And then of course Bloomingdales friends and family starts today, so now I’ve convinced myself that it would be wise to just buy now to save the 25%! ARGH



This is def the way things go, so annoying


----------



## papertiger

Valentinegirl said:


> Therefore, the hinged bracelets do not scratch like the H clic claqs then?  The new one I saw yesterday seemed to be better made. THanks



I have no idea about Clic Clacs but the 'Hinges' are so comfortable I forget I have it on


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Of course I didn’t photograph my nice dressy outfit yesterday - only my casual, running-around look which, for me, actually requires more effort:
> 
> View attachment 4027368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027369



fabulous, casual uber luxe


----------



## Dextersmom

gracekelly said:


> So pretty!  Perfect set!  @Genie27 I love stacking bracelets, but I am careful to make sure that one will not damage the other.


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday with my black lambskin rectangle mini with shiny ruthenium hardware and rose gold bracelet stack today.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> I like the first one and the third one.  The middle one is a little Norma Desmond to me, but WTH go for it if you love it!



Very true! If you remember I went as ND to a Halloween party plus I've been watching lots of Rita Hayworth and Bette Davies films, perhaps I'm being unduly influenced.

Tied my Jag Q into a DIY turban today for gardening  (planted an Apple tree, fruit bushes and herbs). Makes a H scarf work harder for it's outlay.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> QVC had a gadget a few years ago that helps you put bracelets on.  I think a Google search would bring it up someplace, but yes nothing is more annoying especially if you are in a hurry.



Thank you so much I must check that out before giving up


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> YOu are amazing.



You are very kind for saying so


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Thank you so much I must check that out before giving up


https://www.amazon.com/Bracelet-Mate-Jewelry-Helper-Fastener/dp/B0093OIA3I?th=1


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Dress Up Friday - I’m trying it a different way since the lighting is so bad at home... this is brighter but I’m not sure if it’s better.
> Also including a ‘watch’ shot for @papertiger [emoji4]
> View attachment 4027364
> 
> View attachment 4027365
> 
> Doesn’t really go with what I’m wearing but the watch that does is out getting a new battery and a good cleaning.



 I am absolutely lovin' the watch (naturally). I think that would go with everything.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I didn't realize that they were doing the F&F until I received the email this AM.  I had placed an order yesterday so first thing I did was call them on the phone and ask for the F&F on my order!  Lucky for me they agreed without my having to go through a song and dance routine.  Of course all or some of what I ordered will be going back because I don't think I need 4 pair of track pants!


Now that's good customer service! I did the same kind of order...have 18 things coming


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cordeliere said:


> Your effort certainly created a stylish outfit, especially with the fur and the color combinations.   Why do you think causal is more effort?



 Because a dress is soooo easy. The color dictates the scarf, the length and weather dictates the shoes, I throw on some jewelry and I look like I spent an hour on it. With casual there are so many variables with pants and top and lengths and then maybe layering or a half-tuck and then you figure out shoes.....argh!



scarf1 said:


> Oh love that CSGM, still hoping to find one!



This was a very lucky find. I am so happy to have gotten it!



cafecreme15 said:


> Love! What fur is this?



Mink. [emoji4] Its much softer than my older one.



Cookiefiend said:


> Love the fur and your darling little pom-poms!



the shoes were another super-lucky find; I first spotted them when I was in Austria but declined due to the price - then found them back home on sale! They are by Tod’s.



gracekelly said:


> FABULOUS!!!  Love the fur!



Thank you! I’m so glad to wear it whenever I can.



gracekelly said:


> @cafecreme15 I think BBC's fur is mink.



Yes! [emoji1360]



papertiger said:


> fabulous, casual uber luxe



Thank you soooo much! [emoji8]


----------



## gracekelly

@BBC I am in mink envy.  I will be taking my mink into storage shortly after yet another winter of bringing it home and really not wearing it.  *sigh*


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> Of course I didn’t photograph my nice dressy outfit yesterday - only my casual, running-around look which, for me, actually requires more effort:
> 
> View attachment 4027368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027369


Gorgeous!!! What size is your B?


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous!!! What size is your B?



B25


----------



## nicole0612

Grace, You gave me great advice about the Bobbi Brown liquid liner before. Do you have any advice about a good quality colored liquid liner? Of course others are welcome to way in also! I am specifically looking for purple.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Grace, You gave me great advice about the Bobbi Brown liquid liner before. Do you have any advice about a good quality colored liquid liner? Of course others are welcome to way in also! I am specifically looking for purple.


That is not a common color.   I think you will have to go to a store like Sephora to see what is out there.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> That is not a common color.   I think you will have to go to a store like Sephora to see what is out there.



That is the best idea but surprisingly I hate shopping in person


----------



## arabesques

papertiger said:


> Very true! If you remember I went as ND to a Halloween party plus I've been watching lots of Rita Hayworth and Bette Cavies film, perhaps I'm being unduly influenced.
> 
> Tied my Jag Q into a DIY turban today for gardening  (planted an Apple tree, fruit bushes and herbs). Makes a H scarf work harder for it's outlay.



This image makes my heart beat fast. I am in the desert of Uzbekistan at the moment, and if I had a scarf, I would imitate you in a heartbeat. The women here look so beautiful with their colorful scarves wrapping the hair.


----------



## gracekelly

arabesques said:


> This image makes my heart beat fast. I am in the desert of Uzbekistan at the moment, and if I had a scarf, I would imitate you in a heartbeat. The women here look so beautiful with their colorful scarves wrapping the hair.


Would love to see a picture!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Very true! If you remember I went as ND to a Halloween party plus I've been watching lots of Rita Hayworth and Bette Cavies film, perhaps I'm being unduly influenced.
> 
> Tied my Jag Q into a DIY turban today for gardening  (planted an Apple tree, fruit bushes and herbs). Makes a H scarf work harder for it's outlay.


It is amazing to read about planting when we woke up today to MORE SNOW.


----------



## gracekelly

momasaurus said:


> It is amazing to read about planting when we woke up today to MORE SNOW.


I was at Home Depot last week and they had everything out!  I was regretting not buying some new herbs and tomatoes, but then the weather got cooler here again.  I think I will give it a week or two more.


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> @BBC I am in mink envy.  I will be taking my mink into storage shortly after yet another winter of bringing it home and really not wearing it.  *sigh*



Oh @gracekelly why aren’t you wearing it? DH was very anti-fur when I met him but he has mellowed a bit with age (or I have just worn him down). So I am still in the process of buying a few things - I don’t need a ton, but some key pieces - and am still learning. Finally being able to enjoy these pieces means that I wear them as often as possible. This is surprisingly versatile as its basically a pullover, but due to the color and material it can be either very dressy or more casual depending on what I am wearing it with.



Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous!!! What size is your B?





nicole0612 said:


> B25



Yup! I am a HUGE fan of the B25. I waited many years to finally get this size and have pretty much given up my smaller bags. B30 only comes out for travel, everything else I have is smaller.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Oh @gracekelly why aren’t you wearing it? DH was very anti-fur when I met him but he has mellowed a bit with age (or I have just worn him down). So I am still in the process of buying a few things - I don’t need a ton, but some key pieces - and am still learning. Finally being able to enjoy these pieces means that I wear them as often as possible. This is surprisingly versatile as its basically a pullover, but due to the color and material it can be either very dressy or more casual depending on what I am wearing it with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! I am a HUGE fan of the B25. I waited many years to finally get this size and have pretty much given up my smaller bags. B30 only comes out for travel, everything else I have is smaller.



It is too warm here most of the time to wear fur and really the only time is at night.  I think we had a few days in January where it was legitimately cold enough to wear it during day.  I recall that I had an MD appt on one of those  days and  I thought that wearing it would be over the top, plus I wanted to wear the Chanel Pharrell coat that had been sitting unworn in my closet for the last year.  Gotta have priorities 

Interesting that I have one B 25 in vert anis and I only use it for going out.  I prefer a 30 for daytime because it holds more.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> It is amazing to read about planting when we woke up today to MORE SNOW.



That's crazy. We're actually late this year already even down South. and we still need to do a hedge.


----------



## papertiger

arabesques said:


> This image makes my heart beat fast. I am in the desert of Uzbekistan at the moment, and if I had a scarf, I would imitate you in a heartbeat. The women here look so beautiful with their colorful scarves wrapping the hair.



That's fantastic and very exciting. Traditionally the scarf should be longer but a 90 does work.


----------



## Genie27

I would love to see a “what-fits-in” a B25/30. Based on my J28 the B25 would work for summer/evening and the B30 could work for year round daytime use. 

If there is a thread you can point me to, that would be so helpful.


----------



## gracekelly

@Genie27  Courtesy of Featherfactor.com  Her picture of what she can fit inside of her 30dm Birkin


----------



## gracekelly

@Genie27  LVpiggy shows what she can put in her 25 Birkin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-25cm-birkin.235756/page-13


----------



## pigleto972001

It carries a ton. Great day bag. My poor 30. It’s beat up !


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I would love to see a “what-fits-in” a B25/30. Based on my J28 the B25 would work for summer/evening and the B30 could work for year round daytime use.
> 
> If there is a thread you can point me to, that would be so helpful.



Sounds like you have a yen for a Birken.   Aside from size, what are you wanting?


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> Well darn it. Doesn’t bode well for me


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> Sounds like you have a yen for a Birken.   Aside from size, what are you wanting?



Ah, you may be sorry you asked.  

I’ve decided it would be a very useful bag to me. I don’t have an extensive collection and I don’t like having too many bags. So I have to really think of utility when I buy a bag. 

My ideal would be chèvre, but Togo/clemence would be second followed by swift. Epsom is out unless I fell in love with the colour. 

I want an arm/hand carry bag as I frequently wish my J had a top handle. 

Jewel tones - purple, blue, pink, green
Or neutral - etain 

I lean more towards the B than the K because I don’t like long straps - I prefer hobo style for shoulder carry. 

I would not turn down a B25 as I have use for it, but a 30 would be a true workhorse. I would have some doubts over accepting a K28 unless it was in Etain. Or a red. 

Never refuse a red Kelly. (In a reasonable size for me). 32 may be too big.


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> It carries a ton. Great day bag. My poor 30. It’s beat up !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027790


Your scarf looks amazing!! And what colour is your B? It’s lovely - mine would end up being beat up also.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Ah, you may be sorry you asked.
> 
> I’ve decided it would be a very useful bag to me. I don’t have an extensive collection and I don’t like having too many bags. So I have to really think of utility when I buy a bag.
> 
> My ideal would be chèvre, but Togo/clemence would be second followed by swift. Epsom is out unless I fell in love with the colour.
> 
> I want an arm/hand carry bag as I frequently wish my J had a top handle.
> 
> Jewel tones - purple, blue, pink, green
> Or neutral - etain
> 
> I lean more towards the B than the K because I don’t like long straps - I prefer hobo style for shoulder carry.
> 
> I would not turn down a B25 as I have use for it, but a 30 would be a true workhorse. I would have some doubts over accepting a K28 unless it was in Etain. Or a red.
> 
> Never refuse a red Kelly. (In a reasonable size for me). 32 may be too big.



Etain is my favorite neutral too.   I don't see myself ever having a birkin, but if I did, my dream birkin would be etain 30 with gold hardware.   I wouldn't kick a jewel tone out of my closet if it was a 30.


----------



## nicole0612

Purples and greens are my favorite neutrals! Is that so wrong? [emoji16]


----------



## nicole0612

I find both B25 and B30 (and 35) to all be extremely practical bags, they just all have different uses. For me B25 is a good sized purse, B30 is a small tote for being out and about all day, B35 is for special situations like travel (it was also awesome when I had jury duty this year). You need to make sure you don’t mind the handle drop on B25. It works for me, but just saying it. B35 is best for me in a smooshy leather, I loooovvveee chevre but it is more rigid so B35 is quite boxy in that size (also I’m sure Box and Epsom, but I don’t have these in a B). 


I was going to post comparison photos of B25 and B35 with this B30 but I gave up. I have too many screenshots of style inspiration on my phone and I can’t find any actual photos.
Kellys are gorgeous but I am an impatient person and therefore birkins work better for me. I just can’t stop loving them though.
Especially this one.


I also am getting interested in clutches, Kelly Pochette is so useful for me and I love the handle. I don’t know what happened but now I am thinking about adding a Jige of all things!
Some people know that I cast a wide net in what I love (because I keep telling them about it, much to their chagrin I’m sure), K25, exotic plume, a special bolide, anything purple or in chevre.


----------



## calexandre

Aha! So _this_ is where "Dress-Up Thursday" resides on TPF. I'm reading backwards, slowly but surely, and finding truly fabulous outfits to behold, on Thursdays and otherwise.



papertiger said:


> I retuned home late from a hospital visit this evening. Daytime was spent trying on hats and jewellery for dress-up Thursday.
> 
> I was hunting for a turban and came home with a gold straw boater (I'd wanted the boater since last year).
> 
> Photos courtesy of @calexandre
> 
> The first, me and my 'mates' at Gucci trying a silk/cotton velvet turban. Lovely hat ad still considering it. I'm a small in Gucci hats an this was Large, I still think I need larger.
> 
> Second, a fabulous turban in a dept store. More expensive than Gucci but not sure about the black (my last turban was brown). I'm also wondering if I can make one like it.
> 
> The last hat I'm seriously considering because I have nothing like it and I think it's absolutely beautiful (esp if I was wearing a LBD or blck suit).



You look sensational in ALL of them! I do think the black looks fabulous on you and wonder what about the color specifically makes you hesitate. If it doesn't sing in the photos, the photographer, not the wearer, is to blame. 



Cookiefiend said:


> Dress Up Friday - I’m trying it a different way since the lighting is so bad at home... this is brighter but I’m not sure if it’s better.
> Also including a ‘watch’ shot for @papertiger [emoji4]
> View attachment 4027364
> 
> View attachment 4027365
> 
> Doesn’t really go with what I’m wearing but the watch that does is out getting a new battery and a good cleaning.



We are scarf sisters-- I have the shawl version of this colorway. Can't beat those little Vert Anis touches for a feeling of spring joy, right?



papertiger said:


> twiddle-dee-blasted-dee...musing on post-shopping spree, drat, and double drat. Have to return my Save the Wild rg bracelet I got to go with my broach.
> 
> _Totally_ frustrated, I cannot do it up by myself, and even DH cant handle those delicate mechanisms. Tried all morning, not spending any longer on. I think I'm more bangle/cuff/click girl.
> 
> Feel bad to have to return charity jewellery but this is ridiculous.
> 
> Those of us without maids how do you deal with fiddly jewellery?



How disappointing, and what a silly design hiccup. Seems like jewelry making 101 to think about it from the perspective of the wearer.

You're going to require a very very large cuff to counterbalance the departure of the little elephant. 




BBC said:


> Of course I didn’t photograph my nice dressy outfit yesterday - only my casual, running-around look which, for me, actually requires more effort:
> 
> View attachment 4027368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027369



The SHOES!!!


----------



## papertiger

calexandre said:


> Aha! So _this_ is where "Dress-Up Thursday" resides on TPF. I'm reading backwards, slowly but surely, and finding truly fabulous outfits to behold, on Thursdays and otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> You look sensational in ALL of them! I do think the black looks fabulous on you and wonder what about the color specifically makes you hesitate. If it doesn't sing in the photos, the photographer, not the wearer, is to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> We are scarf sisters-- I have the shawl version of this colorway. Can't beat those little Vert Anis touches for a feeling of spring joy, right?
> 
> How disappointing, and what a silly design hiccup. Seems like jewelry making 101 to think about it from the perspective of the wearer.
> 
> You're going to require a very very large cuff to counterbalance the departure of the little elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SHOES!!!




Aha, this _is_ the place for DUT. Come and join us if you get the chance. 

Very sad about that bracelet. I see that Tif do similar size bracelets for many lines, _no_ idea how other people are actually putting them on themselves.


----------



## pigleto972001

Genie27 said:


> Your scarf looks amazing!! And what colour is your B? It’s lovely - mine would end up being beat up also.



Thanks Genie !! I finally finished the scarf. Now taking a little break ... my hand does cramp up w the knitting and I tend to overdo it a bit. It fits up top. Nicole makes a good point on handle drop ... the 30 is perfect even with the jackets... 

Mine is bleu de prusse and I think 8-9 years young. It’s starting to get the slouchies on one side. Maybe I should store it lying flat. I pretty much wear it with anything. Def got the cost per wear down   I always thought I was a kelly girl but I think I’m more a birkin bag lady. It’s just so easy to access things inside and I like the casual vibe. I’d like to be the elegant kelly lady but I’m the Birkenstock wearing B girl !


----------



## pigleto972001

One more pic of scarf for genie


----------



## Genie27

@pigleto972001 - Thanks!! They are both gorgeous. 

When I crochet, I padded all my handles with felt for comfort - made a huge difference. For knitting I found the continental method less straining than the English method I learned as a kid. It took a while to learn/switch but it’s so much easier and faster. Look up speed knitting or Continental knitting method on YouTube to see what I mean. 

Basically you hold the working yarn in the left hand and pick it with the right, if you’re right handed. It’s easier to keep even tension this way. 

For English you hold the WY with the right hand and throw it over. Before YouTube I never knew there was any other way.


----------



## Genie27

Oh yeah, back to the B - I forgot to mention first preference is GHW. 

The handle drop is my big reservation on the B25 - I wear a coat or jacket 9-11 months of the year. And the 35 is too big and heavy for me. I could wear a B30 year round. 

@nicole0612 thanks for the pics - both colours are gorgeous - I’m a fan of cool colours so these are both neutrals in my wardrobe too. They pop with navy, grey, black, taupe and pink.


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> I find both B25 and B30 (and 35) to all be extremely practical bags, they just all have different uses. For me B25 is a good sized purse, B30 is a small tote for being out and about all day, B35 is for special situations like travel (it was also awesome when I had jury duty this year). You need to make sure you don’t mind the handle drop on B25. It works for me, but just saying it. B35 is best for me in a smooshy leather, I loooovvveee chevre but it is more rigid so B35 is quite boxy in that size (also I’m sure Box and Epsom, but I don’t have these in a B).
> View attachment 4027983
> 
> I was going to post comparison photos of B25 and B35 with this B30 but I gave up. I have too many screenshots of style inspiration on my phone and I can’t find any actual photos.
> Kellys are gorgeous but I am an impatient person and therefore birkins work better for me. I just can’t stop loving them though.
> Especially this one.
> View attachment 4027982
> 
> I also am getting interested in clutches, Kelly Pochette is so useful for me and I love the handle. I don’t know what happened but now I am thinking about adding a Jige of all things!
> Some people know that I cast a wide net in what I love (because I keep telling them about it, much to their chagrin I’m sure), K25, exotic plume, a special bolide, anything purple or in chevre.


I looooooove contrast linings, contrast stitching, contrast hems, color blocking, all that. That green is fab. Is this an inspiration pic or something you own?


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> I find both B25 and B30 (and 35) to all be extremely practical bags, they just all have different uses. For me B25 is a good sized purse, B30 is a small tote for being out and about all day, B35 is for special situations like travel (it was also awesome when I had jury duty this year). You need to make sure you don’t mind the handle drop on B25. It works for me, but just saying it. B35 is best for me in a smooshy leather, I loooovvveee chevre but it is more rigid so B35 is quite boxy in that size (also I’m sure Box and Epsom, but I don’t have these in a B).
> View attachment 4027983
> 
> I was going to post comparison photos of B25 and B35 with this B30 but I gave up. I have too many screenshots of style inspiration on my phone and I can’t find any actual photos.
> Kellys are gorgeous but I am an impatient person and therefore birkins work better for me. I just can’t stop loving them though.
> Especially this one.
> View attachment 4027982
> 
> I also am getting interested in clutches, Kelly Pochette is so useful for me and I love the handle. I don’t know what happened but now I am thinking about adding a Jige of all things!
> Some people know that I cast a wide net in what I love (because I keep telling them about it, much to their chagrin I’m sure), K25, exotic plume, a special bolide, anything purple or in chevre.


What is the combo on this Kelly? If they only showed me something like this - I would not turn it down. 

I guess the point is that it would be my first B or K so the wish list is wide open. The second  one gets trickier if one is trying to get a comprehensive bag-collection. Similar to my scarf selection process.


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> I find both B25 and B30 (and 35) to all be extremely practical bags, they just all have different uses. For me B25 is a good sized purse, B30 is a small tote for being out and about all day, B35 is for special situations like travel (it was also awesome when I had jury duty this year). You need to make sure you don’t mind the handle drop on B25. It works for me, but just saying it. B35 is best for me in a smooshy leather, I loooovvveee chevre but it is more rigid so B35 is quite boxy in that size (also I’m sure Box and Epsom, but I don’t have these in a B).
> View attachment 4027983
> 
> I was going to post comparison photos of B25 and B35 with this B30 but I gave up. I have too many screenshots of style inspiration on my phone and I can’t find any actual photos.
> Kellys are gorgeous but I am an impatient person and therefore birkins work better for me. I just can’t stop loving them though.
> Especially this one.
> View attachment 4027982
> 
> I also am getting interested in clutches, Kelly Pochette is so useful for me and I love the handle. I don’t know what happened but now I am thinking about adding a Jige of all things!
> Some people know that I cast a wide net in what I love (because I keep telling them about it, much to their chagrin I’m sure), K25, exotic plume, a special bolide, anything purple or in chevre.


What a beautiful purple, Nicole. This bag looks so lovely on you.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Ah, you may be sorry you asked.
> 
> I’ve decided it would be a very useful bag to me. I don’t have an extensive collection and I don’t like having too many bags. So I have to really think of utility when I buy a bag.
> 
> My ideal would be chèvre, but Togo/clemence would be second followed by swift. Epsom is out unless I fell in love with the colour.
> 
> I want an arm/hand carry bag as I frequently wish my J had a top handle.
> 
> Jewel tones - purple, blue, pink, green
> Or neutral - etain
> 
> I lean more towards the B than the K because I don’t like long straps - I prefer hobo style for shoulder carry.
> 
> I would not turn down a B25 as I have use for it, but a 30 would be a true workhorse. I would have some doubts over accepting a K28 unless it was in Etain. Or a red.
> 
> Never refuse a red Kelly. (In a reasonable size for me). 32 may be too big.


All good choices! Did you ever make a decision about the GP?


nicole0612 said:


> Purples and greens are my favorite neutrals! Is that so wrong? [emoji16]


Blue is mine!!


calexandre said:


> Aha! So _this_ is where "Dress-Up Thursday" resides on TPF. I'm reading backwards, slowly but surely, and finding truly fabulous outfits to behold, on Thursdays and otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> You look sensational in ALL of them! I do think the black looks fabulous on you and wonder what about the color specifically makes you hesitate. If it doesn't sing in the photos, the photographer, not the wearer, is to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> We are scarf sisters-- I have the shawl version of this colorway. Can't beat those little Vert Anis touches for a feeling of spring joy, right?
> 
> 
> 
> How disappointing, and what a silly design hiccup. Seems like jewelry making 101 to think about it from the perspective of the wearer.
> 
> You're going to require a very very large cuff to counterbalance the departure of the little elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SHOES!!!



Welcome calexandre! Can’t wait to see your DUT contributions [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> One more pic of scarf for genie
> View attachment 4028019


Wow I didn’t realize that you made this. Great job!  Perfect for the Birkin!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I find both B25 and B30 (and 35) to all be extremely practical bags, they just all have different uses. For me B25 is a good sized purse, B30 is a small tote for being out and about all day, B35 is for special situations like travel (it was also awesome when I had jury duty this year). You need to make sure you don’t mind the handle drop on B25. It works for me, but just saying it. B35 is best for me in a smooshy leather, I loooovvveee chevre but it is more rigid so B35 is quite boxy in that size (also I’m sure Box and Epsom, but I don’t have these in a B).
> View attachment 4027983
> 
> I was going to post comparison photos of B25 and B35 with this B30 but I gave up. I have too many screenshots of style inspiration on my phone and I can’t find any actual photos.
> Kellys are gorgeous but I am an impatient person and therefore birkins work better for me. I just can’t stop loving them though.
> Especially this one.
> View attachment 4027982
> 
> I also am getting interested in clutches, Kelly Pochette is so useful for me and I love the handle. I don’t know what happened but now I am thinking about adding a Jige of all things!
> Some people know that I cast a wide net in what I love (because I keep telling them about it, much to their chagrin I’m sure), K25, exotic plume, a special bolide, anything purple or in chevre.



Beautiful bags!  Love the vert lining and it makes it easier to find thing too.  So funny what you say about Kellys. I don’t like to have my bag open all the time, which I pretty much do with a Birkin, so the Kelly is more my bag because I can use the turn lock and/or use one of the straps as well when closing.   I don’t even notice the time it takes to close the bag.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> What is the combo on this Kelly? If they only showed me something like this - I would not turn it down.
> 
> I guess the point is that it would be my first B or K so the wish list is wide open. The second  one gets trickier if one is trying to get a comprehensive bag-collection. Similar to my scarf selection process.


After reading all your thoughts I would conclude that if either dropped in your lap in any color for the right price, you wouldn’t say no to it.


----------



## papertiger

pigleto972001 said:


> One more pic of scarf for genie
> View attachment 4028019



Full marks, you are a wonder


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> After reading all your thoughts I would conclude that if either dropped in your lap in any color for the right price, you wouldn’t say no to it.


Yep! They each have their use and purpose. There is a hierarchy but since the H game is so complex I will take them as I find them. Fingers crossed I have some luck in Paris this year. If not, I have other priorities for the rest of the year, and H will have to take a hiatus for a while. C’est la vie.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks grace and paper tiger ! My hand needs a rest. I do want to try my hand at this cashmere wrap at some point.  Blue is my color lol. 

Genie I hope you have good luck. A birkin is a great day bag !!


----------



## pigleto972001

Forgot the pic ! [emoji13]


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4028475
> 
> 
> Forgot the pic ! [emoji13]


Oh it’s lovely!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

I know !! But it’s like 400 dollars lol. Balking at the price point [emoji28]


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> I know !! But it’s like 400 dollars lol. Balking at the price point [emoji28]


That’s like a third (?) the price of a CSGM...that’s the cost of raw material?


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes 8 skeins of cashmere!


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes 8 skeins of cashmere!


Been there, done that and will be wearing the skirt eventually.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Yep! They each have their use and purpose. There is a hierarchy but since the H game is so complex I will take them as I find them. Fingers crossed I have some luck in Paris this year. If not, I have other priorities for the rest of the year, and H will have to take a hiatus for a while. C’est la vie.


Bon chance en Paris!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks grace and paper tiger ! My hand needs a rest. I do want to try my hand at this cashmere wrap at some point.  Blue is my color lol.
> 
> Genie I hope you have good luck. A birkin is a great day bag !!


I think you could easily make the skirt that you like.  There are great variegated yarns out there and I bet you could figure out the asymmetrical hem if you still wanted it.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4028475
> 
> 
> Forgot the pic ! [emoji13]


Beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> One more pic of scarf for genie
> View attachment 4028019



This is so cool pigleto!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Oh yeah, back to the B - I forgot to mention first preference is GHW.
> 
> The handle drop is my big reservation on the B25 - I wear a coat or jacket 9-11 months of the year. And the 35 is too big and heavy for me. I could wear a B30 year round.
> 
> @nicole0612 thanks for the pics - both colours are gorgeous - I’m a fan of cool colours so these are both neutrals in my wardrobe too. They pop with navy, grey, black, taupe and pink.



GHW is lovely, just be aware that it changes the appearance of some colors slightly (makes them warmer, it brings out the brown undertones in some colors and brings out the red undertones in purple). I have both HW and love both


----------



## nicole0612

momasaurus said:


> I looooooove contrast linings, contrast stitching, contrast hems, color blocking, all that. That green is fab. Is this an inspiration pic or something you own?



Thank you! I really love contrast everything also. These are mine, the photos I could find quickly at 1am


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> What is the combo on this Kelly? If they only showed me something like this - I would not turn it down.
> 
> I guess the point is that it would be my first B or K so the wish list is wide open. The second  one gets trickier if one is trying to get a comprehensive bag-collection. Similar to my scarf selection process.



Togo Vert Anis/Vert Fonce.
Yes, the first one can be a wider list but of course make sure it fits within your overall collection plans.


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful purple, Nicole. This bag looks so lovely on you.



Thank you DM! I really love jewel tones.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Beautiful bags!  Love the vert lining and it makes it easier to find thing too.  So funny what you say about Kellys. I don’t like to have my bag open all the time, which I pretty much do with a Birkin, so the Kelly is more my bag because I can use the turn lock and/or use one of the straps as well when closing.   I don’t even notice the time it takes to close the bag.



I love to have my bag open all of the time! I seem to be reaching for some little thing every minute or two! Though with smart watches and keyless car entry this has definitely decreased in the last few years.


----------



## Genie27

Here’s the progress on my skirt...I will use a lifeline to check the length tomorrow but I think I’m almost done. I wish I’d made it a bit wider - I’m finding that I’m not as skinny as I imagine myself.


----------



## pigleto972001

It looks great !!! Ps love the womb chair


----------



## Dextersmom

Genie27 said:


> Here’s the progress on my skirt...I will use a lifeline to check the length tomorrow but I think I’m almost done. I wish I’d made it a bit wider - I’m finding that I’m not as skinny as I imagine myself.


That looks really beautiful.  I also love the circular cushion on your chair.  Did you make that too?


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Here’s the progress on my skirt...I will use a lifeline to check the length tomorrow but I think I’m almost done. I wish I’d made it a bit wider - I’m finding that I’m not as skinny as I imagine myself.



Exquisite work, I only wish I could do work half as good.


----------



## papertiger

Where is @eagle1002us these days? I have something to show her 

https://www.christies.com/features/...content04144A29D_1&cid=DM174183&bid=129902813


----------



## Genie27

Dextersmom said:


> That looks really beautiful.  I also love the circular cushion on your chair.  Did you make that too?


Yes, I crocheted that a few years ago. The texture is really soothing. 

@pigleto972001 - thanks. I’ve always loved it but rarely sit in it. It’s just so beautiful to look at.


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> Interesting that I have one B 25 in vert anis and I only use it for going out.  I prefer a 30 for daytime because it holds more.



I realized when I stopped trying to carry my iPad with me that I didn’t need a B30. I have one but haven’t used it since I finally started getting 25s.

Understand I waited years to get a 25....like, 6 years. My boutique had one, in white, and I LOVED the size. It was brought in for an event and I knew that was one color I never want to own. After that, NY didn’t really get any at all until the last year or two, and I have to say in the 20 years I’ve been buying H, I can still count on one hand the number of 25s I’ve seen IRL. Long Island is still the land of the 35.



Genie27 said:


> I would love to see a “what-fits-in” a B25/30. Based on my J28 the B25 would work for summer/evening and the B30 could work for year round daytime use.



I can look around for my photos, but I use a small silkin wallet, an iPhone 7+, Ray-Bans in their case, a small zip pouch or two for makeup and such, maybe some papers, checkbook, keys, can fit calvi and bastia in easily. There’s still room. But I’m very aware of keeping and maintaining my bags long term. I see people carrying mini umbrellas in their bags and I’m thinking whyyyy would you ever put that in a B or K? They’re heavy and can be very messy. 



Genie27 said:


> My ideal would be chèvre, but Togo/clemence would be second followed by swift. Epsom is out unless I fell in love with the colour.



Unfortunately chèvre is only available for SO unless you find one resale. I do looooove chèvre. Togo is extremely practical. Clemence is so similar but heavier, it may be my least favorite. Swift is gorgeous but in my experience requires the most babying. Epsom....I’ve gotta tell ya, it’s soooooo light and takes colors great. And it wears like iron if you’re just careful with the corners.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> I realized when I stopped trying to carry my iPad with me that I didn’t need a B30. I have one but haven’t used it since I finally started getting 25s.
> 
> Understand I waited years to get a 25....like, 6 years. My boutique had one, in white, and I LOVED the size. It was brought in for an event and I knew that was one color I never want to own. After that, NY didn’t really get any at all until the last year or two, and I have to say in the 20 years I’ve been buying H, I can still count on one hand the number of 25s I’ve seen IRL. Long Island is still the land of the 35.


So interesting! Why do you think the trend on Long Island is still 35? There aren't too many B's in my neck of the woods (more Chanel than Hermes, really), so I don't really have first hand knowledge of this.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> So interesting! Why do you think the trend on Long Island is still 35? There aren't too many B's in my neck of the woods (more Chanel than Hermes, really), so I don't really have first hand knowledge of this.



A lot of these women want to look like everybody else. Also many of them aren’t creative enough to consider the idea that there might be other sizes (or, for goodness sake, colors). It’s a certain type of personality/mindset. It used to bother me that it always seemed that my SIL used to copy me with certain things....then I realized that she copies everyone.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> I realized when I stopped trying to carry my iPad with me that I didn’t need a B30. I have one but haven’t used it since I finally started getting 25s.
> 
> Understand I waited years to get a 25....like, 6 years. My boutique had one, in white, and I LOVED the size. It was brought in for an event and I knew that was one color I never want to own. After that, NY didn’t really get any at all until the last year or two, and I have to say in the 20 years I’ve been buying H, I can still count on one hand the number of 25s I’ve seen IRL. Long Island is still the land of the 35.
> 
> 
> 
> I can look around for my photos, but I use a small silkin wallet, an iPhone 7+, Ray-Bans in their case, a small zip pouch or two for makeup and such, maybe some papers, checkbook, keys, can fit calvi and bastia in easily. There’s still room. But I’m very aware of keeping and maintaining my bags long term. I see people carrying mini umbrellas in their bags and I’m thinking whyyyy would you ever put that in a B or K? They’re heavy and can be very messy.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately chèvre is only available for SO unless you find one resale. I do looooove chèvre. Togo is extremely practical. Clemence is so similar but heavier, it may be my least favorite. Swift is gorgeous but in my experience requires the most babying. Epsom....I’ve gotta tell ya, it’s soooooo light and takes colors great. And it wears like iron if you’re just careful with the corners.



At London events every single B seems to be a 25. At the last H fashion in-store show I went to I felt like the only person there without one.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> A lot of these women want to look like everybody else. Also many of them aren’t creative enough to consider the idea that there might be other sizes (or, for goodness sake, colors). It’s a certain type of personality/mindset. It used to bother me that it always seemed that my SIL used to copy me with certain things....then I realized that she copies everyone.


If I had to take a _wild_ guess (_wild_ = lots of sarcasm), I'd say it has to do with a Keeping Up with the Joneses mentality. Which colors do you see as the most popular? I'm assuming black/gold/etoupe? 


papertiger said:


> At London events every single B seems to be a 25. At the last H fashion in-store show I went to I felt like the only person there without one.


It's so interesting to me the trends that catch on in different places. On Long Island in NY, people drive literally EVERYWHERE, so maybe this enables people to carry bigger and heavier bags, while in London people are doing a lot of walking, so this is conducive to smaller ones? There is probably that KUWTJ mentality in every city, but perhaps it varies somewhat based on lifestyles and practicality specific to the location.


----------



## Dextersmom

In my area, LV's are everywhere, in every shape and size.  I admire the sturdiness of them, but the logo has never appealed to me.  During a difficult time when my husband was in the hospital for a month and I was carrying a ton of stuff with me to and fro,  I  purchased my only LV; a Neverfull in black epi leather and pink interior.  It was extremely useful at the time and it is great to have, though I don't use it regularly now.

I see ladies shopping in my area with B's and I am not an expert on sizes, but I believe they are mostly 30's.  The leather and craftsmanship and beauty stops me in my tracks every time, but they also look a little bit awkward to my eye.....I guess I prefer the longer straps on my Chanel's or at least a longer strap option.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night there was a slight chill in the air, so I wore my cashmere sweater dress and used my red mini.  I seem to grab this red bag almost every Saturday night... I guess because it so easily adds a splash to any neutral ensemble and I don't have to think too much.


----------



## Dextersmom

Genie27 said:


> Yes, I crocheted that a few years ago. The texture is really soothing.
> 
> @pigleto972001 - thanks. I’ve always loved it but rarely sit in it. It’s just so beautiful to look at.


That is truly amazing, Genie27!!  You could sell these in high end boutiques and I would be there!


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> If I had to take a _wild_ guess (_wild_ = lots of sarcasm), I'd say it has to do with a Keeping Up with the Joneses mentality. Which colors do you see as the most popular? I'm assuming black/gold/etoupe?
> 
> It's so interesting to me the trends that catch on in different places. On Long Island in NY, people drive literally EVERYWHERE, so maybe this enables people to carry bigger and heavier bags, while in London people are doing a lot of walking, so this is conducive to smaller ones? There is probably that KUWTJ mentality in every city, but perhaps it varies somewhat based on lifestyles and practicality specific to the location.



I'm sure they arrive/leave by Taxi so I think it's more likely to be a fashion thing.

As BBC said, until recently 25s have been hard to get hold of. With the popularity of smaller bags in general and the Asian market predilection for smaller bags in particular I think there have been more produced. Once a new variation has been established by any social set (as BBC and you also remarked on) others follow suit.

I also think there used to this 'thing' where Birkins looked slightly odd at formal/social events because they were mostly traditionally 35s. Bringing a large (however fancy) tote to a social calendar event was a bit of a social faux pas in France and the UK in many circles, I'm sure Birkin lovers must have longed for a handbag sized alternative, never mind in the Far East.

I must look embarrassingly déclassé, I will never get away with any day bag under 35cm. I was thinking about this the other day, looking at my 35 Bolide (it measures 37cm but H have 'vanity' shrunk its proportions). I take a book to read on the train, I like to have somewhere to put my scarf/shawl, notebook, umbrella pouches (virtually no make-up in there apart from lip-salve and a lipstick, but a pen, tissues, nail file, keys and so on) things, that if I didn't have on me all the time, I'd have to buy them once out repeatedly and annoyingly. 

I just invested in a little handbag sized silver mirror from Aspreys, it's been driving me crazy having to visit a restroom to check if I have spinach in my teeth or something, never mind whether my makeup needs a re-touch, handbags used to come with mirrors gratis, ow we have to find a place to put one.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> So interesting! Why do you think the trend on Long Island is still 35? There aren't too many B's in my neck of the woods (more Chanel than Hermes, really), so I don't really have first hand knowledge of this.



I also think B35 is the most showy size. It is very noticeable and recognizable. The thing I like about B25 is that in my city no one really recognizes it other than tPF folks and that makes me feel ok wearing it to work. The one time I brought a B35 to work I received way more comments than I am comfortable with.


----------



## Meta

BBC said:


> I can look around for my photos, but I use a small silkin wallet, an iPhone 7+, Ray-Bans in their case, a small zip pouch or two for makeup and such, maybe some papers, checkbook, keys, can fit calvi and bastia in easily. There’s still room. But I’m very aware of keeping and maintaining my bags long term. I see people carrying mini umbrellas in their bags and I’m thinking whyyyy would you ever put that in a B or K? They’re heavy and can be very messy.
> 
> Unfortunately chèvre is only available for SO unless you find one resale. I do looooove chèvre. Togo is extremely practical. Clemence is so similar but heavier, it may be my least favorite. Swift is gorgeous but in my experience requires the most babying. Epsom....I’ve gotta tell ya, it’s soooooo light and takes colors great. And it wears like iron if you’re just careful with the corners.


I carry an umbrella with me whenever it's forecasted to rain which is suffice to say a lot where I live. My mini umbrella takes up little space and weighs only a mere 158g or 5.6 oz. I obviously don't put a wet umbrella into my bag either, so I don't understand how it gets messy.  

I should also add that I'm sensitive to weight and don't like to carry heavy things around. Case in point: I had a retourne Kelly 32 in Clemence but felt it had bit of weight even when empty hence I ended up selling it even though it was a proportionate size for me. The retourne Kelly 28 in Clemence is however fine, and I don't feel the weight when it's empty. (Weight is always the number one factor in considering a bag for me.) 

In my opinion Swift/Evercolor followed by Clemence takes color the best for leathers that are readily available from podium. Colors in Epsom often turn out much darker (e.g., Bleu Electrique and Rouge Casaque). That said, I have my own ranking for leathers for different colors. And I don't baby my Swift bags (Kelly 25 and Bolide 27) much. I use them the same like I do with my Clemence and Togo bags. I just used it out on a rainy day recently and wiped it down when indoors. No issues so far. I just have to stuff them with acid-free paper to keep its shape when not in use.


----------



## FizzyWater

weN84 said:


> I carry an umbrella with me whenever it's forecasted to rain which is suffice to say a lot where I live. My mini umbrella takes up little space and weighs only a mere 158g or 5.6 oz. I obviously don't put a wet umbrella into my bag either, so I don't understand how it gets messy.



What *weN84* said.  I actually only carry it to protect my H bags and scarves - I'm from Seattle, therefore half-duck, and carrying an umbrella is weird to me, but the accessories are more fragile than I am.  

Hey, that gives me the chance to mention I bought an H bag!  A black Yeoh in what I think are box, togo, and dunno-but-soooo-soft lining.  And a light grey Trim 38 for summer, in clemence.

Both are bigger than I would normally go for, but they tuck under my arm pretty inconspicuously and hold far more than I carry.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> What *weN84* said.  I actually only carry it to protect my H bags and scarves - I'm from Seattle, therefore half-duck, and carrying an umbrella is weird to me, but the accessories are more fragile than I am.
> 
> Hey, that gives me the chance to mention I bought an H bag!  A black Yeoh in what I think are box, togo, and dunno-but-soooo-soft lining.  And a light grey Trim 38 for summer, in clemence.
> 
> Both are bigger than I would normally go for, but they tuck under my arm pretty inconspicuously and hold far more than I carry.


PIctures or it didn't happen!!!
(Seriously, congrats. Would love to see these. I adore black and grey bags.)


----------



## Notorious Pink

I apologize about the umbrella thing. Personally I would not put it in my B25 or 30, I would carry it (actually my rain jackets have large enough pockets to hold a mini umbrella), but that’s just me and I really don’t mean to offend. My apologies.

Not an excuse, I am grouchy today, nursing a PITA injury. Like, a ‘takes me 10 minutes to get out of bed’ injury, which was my own darn fault.


----------



## FizzyWater

BBC said:


> I apologize about the umbrella thing. Personally I would not put it in my B25 or 30, I would carry it (actually my rain jackets have large enough pockets to hold a mini umbrella), but that’s just me and I really don’t mean to offend. My apologies.
> 
> Not an excuse, I am grouchy today, nursing a PITA injury. Like, a ‘takes me 10 minutes to get out of bed’ injury, which was my own darn fault.



No worries - it's certainly annoying after it's wet - ok, where does this go now?  I just find it funny that I carry the umbrella because of the bag. 

I'm sorry you're hurting.  Gute Besserung!


----------



## FizzyWater

momasaurus said:


> PIctures or it didn't happen!!!
> (Seriously, congrats. Would love to see these. I adore black and grey bags.)



Had to run to the bathroom for surreptitious purse pictures:







Soda bottle included for size, unglamorous as it might be.

I'll pull out the Trim tomorrow, as it seems we've gone abruptly from winter to summer.  Seriously, Easter weekend it snowed and last weekend we spent gardening in 70+ weather.


----------



## FizzyWater

momasaurus said:


> PIctures or it didn't happen!!!
> (Seriously, congrats. Would love to see these. I adore black and grey bags.)



And thank you!  They're so cool, and they make me feel very put-together and adult.


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> Had to run to the bathroom for surreptitious purse pictures:
> 
> View attachment 4030142
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030143
> 
> 
> Soda bottle included for size, unglamorous as it might be.
> 
> I'll pull out the Trim tomorrow, as it seems we've gone abruptly from winter to summer.  Seriously, Easter weekend it snowed and last weekend we spent gardening in 70+ weather.



Loving this , the leather alone is gorgeous


----------



## calexandre

FizzyWater said:


> Had to run to the bathroom for surreptitious purse pictures:
> 
> View attachment 4030142
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030143
> 
> 
> Soda bottle included for size, unglamorous as it might be.
> 
> I'll pull out the Trim tomorrow, as it seems we've gone abruptly from winter to summer.  Seriously, Easter weekend it snowed and last weekend we spent gardening in 70+ weather.



Love this! That leather looks so gorgeous and supple. Congratulations. Looking forward to seeing the Trim too-- like @momasaurus, I love a gray bag.

Did your Yeoh come with the little mini-bag that can be zipped in to the flap and handle as a substitute for the main bag? I've eyed the Dalmation version in the past and always wondered how practical the little substitute bag is in real life-- maybe more practical than I think, because your soda bottle shows the regular Yeoh compartment is larger than I imagined it....


----------



## FizzyWater

calexandre said:


> Love this! That leather looks so gorgeous and supple. Congratulations. Looking forward to seeing the Trim too-- like @momasaurus, I love a gray bag.
> 
> Did your Yeoh come with the little mini-bag that can be zipped in to the flap and handle as a substitute for the main bag? I've eyed the Dalmation version in the past and always wondered how practical the little substitute bag is in real life-- maybe more practical than I think, because your soda bottle shows the regular Yeoh compartment is larger than I imagined it....



Yes, it came with a black and white little pouch, I think in horsehair.  I had planned to use it inside the large bag but it's scratchy and I was worried it would damage the lining.  It's also not really formal enough to use as a clutch, and I think zipping it into the handle would be badly proportioned.  I may have also bought one with a canvas large bag and silver small, and it's waiting downstairs at Reception for me.  Pictures soon!

I like the bag but I can see why it didn't take the world by storm.  If I unzip a side only part-way it's really hard to get anything out.  If I completely open a zipper I have to then set it down again to fiddle with re-joining the zip.  It's also got a lot of corners that I can see are wearing down quickly.  And the screws holding the H on needed an emergency tighten - thank goodness the one that came completely out fell into the bag.

So I love the bag, but it's not blind love.


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> Loving this , the leather alone is gorgeous



Thank you!  I unwrapped it and felt the stiff top first and was disappointed, then the large pouch came out of the bag and it just felt aMAZing.  And then I touched the lining.


----------



## Cookiefiend

FizzyWater said:


> Had to run to the bathroom for surreptitious purse pictures:
> 
> View attachment 4030142
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030143
> 
> 
> Soda bottle included for size, unglamorous as it might be.
> 
> I'll pull out the Trim tomorrow, as it seems we've gone abruptly from winter to summer.  Seriously, Easter weekend it snowed and last weekend we spent gardening in 70+ weather.





FizzyWater said:


> Yes, it came with a black and white little pouch, I think in horsehair.  I had planned to use it inside the large bag but it's scratchy and I was worried it would damage the lining.  It's also not really formal enough to use as a clutch, and I think zipping it into the handle would be badly proportioned.  I may have also bought one with a canvas large bag and silver small, and it's waiting downstairs at Reception for me.  Pictures soon!
> 
> I like the bag but I can see why it didn't take the world by storm.  If I unzip a side only part-way it's really hard to get anything out.  If I completely open a zipper I have to then set it down again to fiddle with re-joining the zip.  It's also got a lot of corners that I can see are wearing down quickly.  And the screws holding the H on needed an emergency tighten - thank goodness the one that came completely out fell into the bag.
> 
> So I love the bag, but it's not blind love.





FizzyWater said:


> Thank you!  I unwrapped it and felt the stiff top first and was disappointed, then the large pouch came out of the bag and it just felt aMAZing.  And then I touched the lining.


It is lovely and I can't tell you how much I appreciate your feed back on the bag!
I've looked at these also and couldn't quite imagine how it would look and work. It's much bigger than I thought too - so thank you for that soda bottle picture!


----------



## FizzyWater

Cookiefiend said:


> It is lovely and I can't tell you how much I appreciate your feed back on the bag!
> I've looked at these also and couldn't quite imagine how it would look and work. It's much bigger than I thought too - so thank you for that soda bottle picture!



Glad to help!


----------



## Cordeliere

FizzyWater said:


> Yes, it came with a black and white little pouch, I think in horsehair.  I had planned to use it inside the large bag but it's scratchy and I was worried it would damage the lining.  It's also not really formal enough to use as a clutch, and I think zipping it into the handle would be badly proportioned.  I may have also bought one with a canvas large bag and silver small, and it's waiting downstairs at Reception for me.  Pictures soon!
> 
> I like the bag but I can see why it didn't take the world by storm.  If I unzip a side only part-way it's really hard to get anything out.  If I completely open a zipper I have to then set it down again to fiddle with re-joining the zip.  It's also got a lot of corners that I can see are wearing down quickly.  And the screws holding the H on needed an emergency tighten - thank goodness the one that came completely out fell into the bag.
> 
> So I love the bag, but it's not blind love.



Thank you for sharing info about this bag.  Count me among those who have eyed this bag with interest.


----------



## cafecreme15

Stopped back at Boyds today to try this dress that has been in the back of my mind for the last week! It’s by a small Parisian label called Fete Imperiale. 
Here it is on the hanger:


Here is the detail on the skirt: 





It is very sheer and did not think it was very flattering on me at all - much preferred it on the hanger. Glad I can move on from it!

The store also just opened a vintage jewelry counter and I tried on these AMAZING diamond earrings from Chanel’s 1932 plumes de Chanel collection. I. Died.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Stopped back at Boyds today to try this dress that has been in the back of my mind for the last week! It’s by a small Parisian label called Fete Imperiale.
> Here it is on the hanger:
> View attachment 4030737
> 
> Here is the detail on the skirt:
> View attachment 4030738
> 
> View attachment 4030739
> View attachment 4030741
> 
> It is very sheer and did not think it was very flattering on me at all - much preferred it on the hanger. Glad I can move on from it!
> 
> The store also just opened a vintage jewelry counter and I tried on these AMAZING diamond earrings from Chanel’s 1932 plumes de Chanel collection. I. Died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030743


You look so lovely in this dress.  I adore those earrings.  Was the price sky high?


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> You look so lovely in this dress.  I adore those earrings.  Was the price sky high?



Thank you Nicole! The main problem was that it was so sheer - I would need to get a 3/4 length slip to go under it and I feel like that would ruin the look. And yes! [emoji85] well, sky high to me anyway. Price was $7300!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Stopped back at Boyds today to try this dress that has been in the back of my mind for the last week! It’s by a small Parisian label called Fete Imperiale.
> Here it is on the hanger:
> View attachment 4030737
> 
> Here is the detail on the skirt:
> View attachment 4030738
> 
> View attachment 4030739
> View attachment 4030741
> 
> It is very sheer and did not think it was very flattering on me at all - much preferred it on the hanger. Glad I can move on from it!
> 
> The store also just opened a vintage jewelry counter and I tried on these AMAZING diamond earrings from Chanel’s 1932 plumes de Chanel collection. I. Died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030743


That dress is fantastic on you! And the earrings are lovely. You have excellent taste. Too bad the dress was too sheer because it really suits you. And I can see Nicole looking lovely in it too.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you Nicole! The main problem was that it was so sheer - I would need to get a 3/4 length slip to go under it and I feel like that would ruin the look. And yes! [emoji85] well, sky high to me anyway. Price was $7300!


Well that's a shame because they both look lovely on you.


Genie27 said:


> That dress is fantastic on you! And the earrings are lovely. You have excellent taste. Too bad the dress was too sheer because it really suits you. And I can see Nicole looking lovely in it too.


That's very sweet Genie.  CC's beautiful figure and youthful glow would be hard to match!


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> Had to run to the bathroom for surreptitious purse pictures:
> 
> View attachment 4030142
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030143
> 
> 
> Soda bottle included for size, unglamorous as it might be.
> 
> I'll pull out the Trim tomorrow, as it seems we've gone abruptly from winter to summer.  Seriously, Easter weekend it snowed and last weekend we spent gardening in 70+ weather.


Sooooo pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Stopped back at Boyds today to try this dress that has been in the back of my mind for the last week! It’s by a small Parisian label called Fete Imperiale.
> Here it is on the hanger:
> View attachment 4030737
> 
> Here is the detail on the skirt:
> View attachment 4030738
> 
> View attachment 4030739
> View attachment 4030741
> 
> It is very sheer and did not think it was very flattering on me at all - much preferred it on the hanger. Glad I can move on from it!
> 
> The store also just opened a vintage jewelry counter and I tried on these AMAZING diamond earrings from Chanel’s 1932 plumes de Chanel collection. I. Died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030743


You look very pretty in that dress.  I agree with you 1000% on those earrings.....they are just wow; delicate and pretty and unique.


----------



## pigleto972001

I love the dress on you and its print. The earrings are really really amazing [emoji7]


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> That dress is fantastic on you! And the earrings are lovely. You have excellent taste. Too bad the dress was too sheer because it really suits you. And I can see Nicole looking lovely in it too.





nicole0612 said:


> Well that's a shame because they both look lovely on you.
> 
> That's very sweet Genie.  CC's beautiful figure and youthful glow would be hard to match!





Dextersmom said:


> You look very pretty in that dress.  I agree with you 1000% on those earrings.....they are just wow; delicate and pretty and unique.





pigleto972001 said:


> I love the dress on you and its print. The earrings are really really amazing [emoji7]


You are all too sweet!! I also couldn't think of any good occasions where this dress would be appropriate. Any suggestions? And I agree about the earrings...I fell in love!! Way way out of budget though


----------



## Genie27

I was thinking the dress was so pretty and ethereal - possibility for Engagement, CC?

Summer daytime garden/outdoor wedding (as a guest)?


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I was thinking the dress was so pretty and ethereal - possibility for Engagement, CC?
> 
> Summer daytime garden/outdoor wedding (as a guest)?


So that's what I thought too! But I already got the Missoni for that and think I should stick to my original plan of colorful Italian designer dress for what Im expecting will be an engagement in Italy...also I couldnt justify keeping them both unfortunately. The summer wedding idea is great though!


----------



## FizzyWater

Purse picture!  My twilly game needs improvement, and I'm not sure how well it will stay on a flexible handle.  But I needed something to protect it from summer grubby hands.  Is there a thread for twilly handle-wrapping tips?




In some lights the purse reads as pale blue, but it's a perfect match to the gris perle of the twilly.  The card box is for scale, slightly larger than 2 packs of cards.  (Yes, I found the cards online, and they match my *other* 2 twillies in red and blue.  I think I'm on Ban Island now.)

This is a big purse at the 38 size.  I definitely could have gone with a 35 or even 31.  OTOH I'm 5'7" and fat so it's not wildly out of proportion, and in an emergency I can put my laptop in it.


----------



## Angelian

FizzyWater said:


> Purse picture!  My twilly game needs improvement, and I'm not sure how well it will stay on a flexible handle.  But I needed something to protect it from summer grubby hands.  Is there a thread for twilly handle-wrapping tips?
> 
> View attachment 4031105
> 
> 
> In some lights the purse reads as pale blue, but it's a perfect match to the gris perle of the twilly.  The card box is for scale, slightly larger than 2 packs of cards.  (Yes, I found the cards online, and they match my *other* 2 twillies in red and blue.  I think I'm on Ban Island now.)
> 
> This is a big purse at the 38 size.  I definitely could have gone with a 35 or even 31.  OTOH I'm 5'7" and fat so it's not wildly out of proportion, and in an emergency I can put my laptop in it.



That’s a stunning bag, I love it, congrats on finding such a beauty!


----------



## FizzyWater

Angelian said:


> That’s a stunning bag, I love it, congrats on finding such a beauty!



Thank you, *Angelian*!  Today was its maiden voyage and I keep looking over at it and smiling.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> Purse picture!  My twilly game needs improvement, and I'm not sure how well it will stay on a flexible handle.  But I needed something to protect it from summer grubby hands.  Is there a thread for twilly handle-wrapping tips?
> 
> View attachment 4031105
> 
> 
> In some lights the purse reads as pale blue, but it's a perfect match to the gris perle of the twilly.  The card box is for scale, slightly larger than 2 packs of cards.  (Yes, I found the cards online, and they match my *other* 2 twillies in red and blue.  I think I'm on Ban Island now.)
> 
> This is a big purse at the 38 size.  I definitely could have gone with a 35 or even 31.  OTOH I'm 5'7" and fat so it's not wildly out of proportion, and in an emergency I can put my laptop in it.


Congrats! So pretty. Trims are awesome. I don't have this size, but I might someday. Twilly wrap looks great!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

FizzyWater said:


> Thank you, *Angelian*!  Today was its maiden voyage and I keep looking over at it and smiling.


That is the truest sign of purse happiness!
It is lovely!


----------



## cafecreme15

momasaurus said:


> Congrats! So pretty. Trims are awesome. I don't have this size, but I might someday. Twilly wrap looks great!!



I love this simplicity of this bag! Is it a new acquisition?


----------



## FizzyWater

momasaurus said:


> Congrats! So pretty. Trims are awesome. I don't have this size, but I might someday. Twilly wrap looks great!!



Thank you!  The Twilly is already loose - I'll have to find a better solution.  Now that I think about it, I've got a whole bunch of those tiny magnets...



Cookiefiend said:


> That is the truest sign of purse happiness!
> It is lovely!



It is...  Thank you so much!



cafecreme15 said:


> I love this simplicity of this bag! Is it a new acquisition?



Yes, I really like the skinny, no-gusset shape of the Trim I.  I was super happy to find it with the zipper (for travel security) of the Trim II.  I was suspicious, but bababebi authenticated it.  It arrived in February and the weather is finally nice enough to put away the black bags!


----------



## Cordeliere

FizzyWater said:


> Purse picture!  My twilly game needs improvement, and I'm not sure how well it will stay on a flexible handle.  But I needed something to protect it from summer grubby hands.  Is there a thread for twilly handle-wrapping tips?



I do remember see a pictorial on handle wrapping but I can't find it.   It may be in this thread, but at 215 pages long, I am not going to hunt through it.   Lot's of inspiration though.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-twilly-and-hermes-handles.202375/


----------



## nicole0612

FizzyWater said:


> Purse picture!  My twilly game needs improvement, and I'm not sure how well it will stay on a flexible handle.  But I needed something to protect it from summer grubby hands.  Is there a thread for twilly handle-wrapping tips?
> 
> View attachment 4031105
> 
> 
> In some lights the purse reads as pale blue, but it's a perfect match to the gris perle of the twilly.  The card box is for scale, slightly larger than 2 packs of cards.  (Yes, I found the cards online, and they match my *other* 2 twillies in red and blue.  I think I'm on Ban Island now.)
> 
> This is a big purse at the 38 size.  I definitely could have gone with a 35 or even 31.  OTOH I'm 5'7" and fat so it's not wildly out of proportion, and in an emergency I can put my laptop in it.



Congrats on your new bag! I really like the color. Did you try wrapping the twilly starting from the middle of the handle? I found out that tip and it worked really well for me.
I hope big bags are coming back in style because I just bought one also!!


----------



## FizzyWater

Cordeliere said:


> I do remember see a pictorial on handle wrapping but I can't find it.   It may be in this thread, but at 215 pages long, I am not going to hunt through it.   Lot's of inspiration though.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-twilly-and-hermes-handles.202375/



Thank you - there are some lovely pictures there!  The tips so far are general, but there's lots more to read. 



nicole0612 said:


> Congrats on your new bag! I really like the color. Did you try wrapping the twilly starting from the middle of the handle? I found out that tip and it worked really well for me.
> I hope big bags are coming back in style because I just bought one also!!



Thank you!  I had luck tucking one end through the buckle to stabilize it and wrapping it a lot longer (so it covers the whole handle, and also shows off the cards, which is nice).  I can just pull both ends once a day or so to retighten now.  Daily purse maintenance...


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Stopped back at Boyds today to try this dress that has been in the back of my mind for the last week! It’s by a small Parisian label called Fete Imperiale.
> Here it is on the hanger:
> View attachment 4030737
> 
> Here is the detail on the skirt:
> View attachment 4030738
> 
> View attachment 4030739
> View attachment 4030741
> 
> It is very sheer and did not think it was very flattering on me at all - much preferred it on the hanger. Glad I can move on from it!
> 
> The store also just opened a vintage jewelry counter and I tried on these AMAZING diamond earrings from Chanel’s 1932 plumes de Chanel collection. I. Died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030743



If you don't look good in it, then I don't know anyone who could. Such a shame, like you said the print is beautiful. 

Lovely earrings


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> Purse picture!  My twilly game needs improvement, and I'm not sure how well it will stay on a flexible handle.  But I needed something to protect it from summer grubby hands.  Is there a thread for twilly handle-wrapping tips?
> 
> View attachment 4031105
> 
> 
> In some lights the purse reads as pale blue, but it's a perfect match to the gris perle of the twilly.  The card box is for scale, slightly larger than 2 packs of cards.  (Yes, I found the cards online, and they match my *other* 2 twillies in red and blue.  I think I'm on Ban Island now.)
> 
> This is a big purse at the 38 size.  I definitely could have gone with a 35 or even 31.  OTOH I'm 5'7" and fat so it's not wildly out of proportion, and in an emergency I can put my laptop in it.



It's not a bad thing to have gone for the 38 (looks like the Trim I) these bags look better without bulges plus you're fairly tall. I have the Gucci Bouvier which is very similar, this hobos are supposed to be roomy.


----------



## papertiger

Apologies everyone, DUT will have to be postponed this week as I've been ill today


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Apologies everyone, DUT will have to be postponed this week as I've been ill today



Sorry you are ill.   It seems like all of us have "the malaise" today based on the lack of pictures.     I have heard that those who live in the northern US have had their spirits crushed by this long and cold winter.   Those who regularly escape to Florida for the winter usually return home about now, but are planning to stay through the end of May since there is still snow on the ground in places.


----------



## gracekelly

Get well soon @papertiger!  

I was having my piano tuned today after too long a spell and the noises were driving me a little crazy!  DH and I decided to escape for a bite to eat when the technician was finished.  So here is my dress up Thursday ensemble!  Don't worry, I wore shoes when I left the house


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you Nicole! The main problem was that it was so sheer - I would need to get a 3/4 length slip to go under it and I feel like that would ruin the look. And yes! [emoji85] well, sky high to me anyway. Price was $7300!


I thought you looked lovely in it,but at this price, you can get a Chanel jacket and wear it a lot more!


----------



## gracekelly

FizzyWater said:


> Purse picture!  My twilly game needs improvement, and I'm not sure how well it will stay on a flexible handle.  But I needed something to protect it from summer grubby hands.  Is there a thread for twilly handle-wrapping tips?
> 
> View attachment 4031105
> 
> 
> In some lights the purse reads as pale blue, but it's a perfect match to the gris perle of the twilly.  The card box is for scale, slightly larger than 2 packs of cards.  (Yes, I found the cards online, and they match my *other* 2 twillies in red and blue.  I think I'm on Ban Island now.)
> 
> This is a big purse at the 38 size.  I definitely could have gone with a 35 or even 31.  OTOH I'm 5'7" and fat so it's not wildly out of proportion, and in an emergency I can put my laptop in it.


Congrats!  Trims are great practical bags!  I think they are right up there with Bolide on the practical side of Hermes.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I thought you looked lovely in it,but at this price, you can get a Chanel jacket and wear it a lot more!



Ah sorry if I wasn’t clear! The earrings were $7300, dress was $800! But what you said still holds true! Those were definitely not every day earrings.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Get well soon @papertiger!
> 
> I was having my piano tuned today after too long a spell and the noises were driving me a little crazy!  DH and I decided to escape for a bite to eat when the technician was finished.  So here is my dress up Thursday ensemble!  Don't worry, I wore shoes when I left the house



Thank you 

You loo grrrreat *gracekelly *!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Ah sorry if I wasn’t clear! The earrings were $7300, dress was $800! But what you said still holds true! Those were definitely not every day earrings.



From here the dress looks gorgeous on you.

I disagree, those could definitely be everyday earrings!!! [emoji173]️ it just depends on your comfort level, but they’re not huge or dangly or crazy. They’re sparkly and maybe slightly edgy but a really nice design and not that large....ok, I really like them on you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> Apologies everyone, DUT will have to be postponed this week as I've been ill today





Cordeliere said:


> Sorry you are ill.   It seems like all of us have "the malaise" today based on the lack of pictures.     I have heard that those who live in the northern US have had their spirits crushed by this long and cold winter.   Those who regularly escape to Florida for the winter usually return home about now, but are planning to stay through the end of May since there is still snow on the ground in places.



I’m sorry you’re under the weather, PT. I hope you’re feeling better. [emoji177]

I spent yesterday in bed. I overdid the hot yoga last weekend (two days in a row, and I admit I’m a bit competitive about it with the ladies who seem to care more about depth and ‘looking good’ than doing the poses CORRECTLY ) and this is the first morning that I did not need Advil to get out of bed. I have hip issues and will need a replacement eventually and I’m pretty sure I made it worse.

DH has been feeling lousy too. If I didn’t have to meet a friend who is briefly in town today I would probably spend another day resting.


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> Get well soon @papertiger!
> 
> I was having my piano tuned today after too long a spell and the noises were driving me a little crazy!  DH and I decided to escape for a bite to eat when the technician was finished.  So here is my dress up Thursday ensemble!  Don't worry, I wore shoes when I left the house



You look awesome!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> From here the dress looks gorgeous on you.
> 
> I disagree, those could definitely be everyday earrings!!! [emoji173]️ it just depends on your comfort level, but they’re not huge or dangly or crazy. They’re sparkly and maybe slightly edgy but a really nice design and not that large....ok, I really like them on you.



Haha thank you BBC! Where, oh where, is my money tree?? [emoji23] I hope your hip feels better soon.


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> I’m sorry you’re under the weather, PT. I hope you’re feeling better. [emoji177]
> 
> I spent yesterday in bed. I overdid the hot yoga last weekend (two days in a row, and I admit I’m a bit competitive about it with the ladies who seem to care more about depth and ‘looking good’ than doing the poses CORRECTLY ) and this is the first morning that I did not need Advil to get out of bed. I have hip issues and will need a replacement eventually and I’m pretty sure I made it worse.
> 
> DH has been feeling lousy too. If I didn’t have to meet a friend who is briefly in town today I would probably spend another day resting.



A hot yoga place is opening near me soon.  If it is not a PITA,  could you explain hot yoga to me.   I believe your explanation would be more valuable than what I could find through google.  And sorry about your hip.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Get well soon @papertiger!
> 
> I was having my piano tuned today after too long a spell and the noises were driving me a little crazy!  DH and I decided to escape for a bite to eat when the technician was finished.  So here is my dress up Thursday ensemble!  Don't worry, I wore shoes when I left the house



You always win the elegance award on DUT.   Jewelry really does make an outfit look more dressed up.   What are your favorite jewelry pieces?


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> You always win the elegance award on DUT.   Jewelry really does make an outfit look more dressed up.   What are your favorite jewelry pieces?


Thank you!  Favorite pieces of real or costume?


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> I’m sorry you’re under the weather, PT. I hope you’re feeling better. [emoji177]
> 
> I spent yesterday in bed. I overdid the hot yoga last weekend (two days in a row, and I admit I’m a bit competitive about it with the ladies who seem to care more about depth and ‘looking good’ than doing the poses CORRECTLY ) and this is the first morning that I did not need Advil to get out of bed. I have hip issues and will need a replacement eventually and I’m pretty sure I made it worse.
> 
> DH has been feeling lousy too. If I didn’t have to meet a friend who is briefly in town today I would probably spend another day resting.



I give a big NO to hot yoga!  I can't deal with the temp of the room.  I totally hear ya about hip issues and I have to say that during my post-op from rotator cuff surgery, my hips and knees were more than fine because i was not allowed on the treadmill or to go to the gym.  Now that I am doing both again, the hip is bothering me something awful.  I have come to the conclusion that being  couch potato is something to consider.



BBC said:


> You look awesome!!!


Thank you, you are so sweet!  I am trying to wear what I have and not let it live in the closet! Too much stuff!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thank you for the good thoughts ladies!



Cordeliere said:


> A hot yoga place is opening near me soon.  If it is not a PITA,  could you explain hot yoga to me.   I believe your explanation would be more valuable than what I could find through google.  And sorry about your hip.





gracekelly said:


> I give a big NO to hot yoga!  I can't deal with the temp of the room.  I totally hear ya about hip issues and I have to say that during my post-op from rotator cuff surgery, my hips and knees were more than fine because i was not allowed on the treadmill or to go to the gym.  Now that I am doing both again, the hip is bothering me something awful.  I have come to the conclusion that being  couch potato is something to consider.
> 
> 
> Thank you, you are so sweet!  I am trying to wear what I have and not let it live in the closet! Too much stuff!



I have been practicing hot yoga for the past 15 years. I figure that one day I will get certified to teach, but not until the kids are out of the house. I absolutely love it. Besides being a detox (you basically sweat out all the bad stuff, which is also AMAZING for your skin, I havent had a facial in years), you work isometrically on your muscles, you raise your heat rate, and you work on core and balance, too. And, for the entire time, you can Only Focus On What You Are Doing. I am totally in the moment, because if I am thinking about anything else, I cant do the poses! It’s like a vacation from my brain. 

It’s great for all ages (or rather, once you hit puberty, it has to do with the development of the sweat glands). One of my favorite teachers is in her mid-sixties and usually brings one of her grandchildren with her. I love trying new teachers and new studios; often you learn something new with each teacher. And yes, I am still learning stuff. It NEVER gets easy, and every day you will have new challenges based on how your body is that day, how you feel what you ate, etc. I cannot praise it enough. 

Like anything, however, you have to be careful, know your limits and not go 110% all the time. Which I guess I sorta didn’t do. Today is a better day, though, and I am going to try to go back tomorrow morning.

ETA: Oh shoot! I forgot to actually explain it! Give me a sec...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok, so the series is 26 poses. It is the same 26 poses every time. It is SUPPOSED to be done in a room heated to 105 degrees 40% humidity, but YMMV. Some studios have problems maintaining humidity so they make it hotter, and vice versa. The hardest studio is Vegas, they have ridiculous humidity in there. 

It used to be 26 poses, each done twice, 90 minutes, but the past few years studios are adding 60 minute classes, which is essentially the same 90 minute class without all the rests in between the poses (some studios will remove the second round of a few of the poses as well).

It is a completely unique series, and each pose has a purpose - warmup, balancing series, back strengthening series, etc. Some poses are similar to other forms of yoga - trikonasana/triangle pose, for example, but it’s done a bit differently. The way to do each pose is very specific, but no one expects you do to anything exactly the way it’s supposed to be done - its all about just trying your best, and for the first few classes, just staying in the room, even if you spend the whole class laying down. 

For more info:
https://www.bikramyoga.com/

The actual poses:
https://www.bikramyoga.com/about/26-postures/


----------



## gracekelly

@BBC  I'll let you do it. lol! It isn't for everyone, but you sound like you are really good at it and into it! I like plain old fashion yoga in a regular temp room.  I just can' t think straight in the hot and humid environment.  We have a Bikram here and once was enough for me!


----------



## Katel

Hey Bikram sistah @BBC! I’ve been doing Bikram’s yoga series a while too, since 1981 (took some time off when I had my kids and other periods but pretty consistent) -  I started after meeting the mom of a boyfriend who was in her 60s and she looked like she was about 30 - it was because of Bikram yoga.
 She told me about a book that she used called “Bikram’s Beginning Yoga Class” by Bikram Choudhury, so I bought it and have loved it as a reference since (many times my “studio” was just a hot room in my home). It was written in 1978 and it is such a blast from the past - it’s very easy to follow, it shows pictures of how the pose should look and cartoons of how you actually feel haha - and there are celebrities modeling the poses like Herbie Hancock and Julia Prowse and Susan Strasburg, Tommy Smothers Quincy Jones, Jeff Bridges, Freda Payne, Herb Albert, Ruth Buzzi, Paula Prentiss, etc. It’s such an easy book to learn the poses -  I highly recommend it. I love the way you explained it BBC - the goal is the “best you can do that day” and that’s the very best in the world, and it’s very satisfying as it does keep you in the moment. 
The health benefits are beyond compare. It will “heal what ails ya.”
In the book, Bikram tells how he was a yogi master in his youth and broke both of his knees later in life (I think it was his knees) and was told he would never walk again and he said “bring me back to my yogi” and of course he recovered. Then he went to Japan (I believe) where he and a team scientifically formulated the exact series of poses - 26 -to plump all the organs, push blood into all the vessels, stretch and tone all the ligaments and muscles and tendons in your whole body - after you’re done, you feel like you had a complete body tuneup.
Very satisfying!


----------



## cafecreme15

I wish I could partake in hot yoga! All of my friends do it, but I just cannot take those hot temps and humidity. I would pass out for sure!


----------



## cafecreme15

I wish I could partake in hot yoga! All of my friends do it, but I just cannot take those hot temps and humidity. I would pass out for sure!


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!  Favorite pieces of real or costume?


 
costume is what I am interested in, but hey, would happily take you thoughts on real.


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> Ok, so the series is 26 poses. It is the same 26 poses every time. It is SUPPOSED to be done in a room heated to 105 degrees 40% humidity, but YMMV. Some studios have problems maintaining humidity so they make it hotter, and vice versa. The hardest studio is Vegas, they have ridiculous humidity in there.
> 
> It used to be 26 poses, each done twice, 90 minutes, but the past few years studios are adding 60 minute classes, which is essentially the same 90 minute class without all the rests in between the poses (some studios will remove the second round of a few of the poses as well).
> 
> It is a completely unique series, and each pose has a purpose - warmup, balancing series, back strengthening series, etc. Some poses are similar to other forms of yoga - trikonasana/triangle pose, for example, but it’s done a bit differently. The way to do each pose is very specific, but no one expects you do to anything exactly the way it’s supposed to be done - its all about just trying your best, and for the first few classes, just staying in the room, even if you spend the whole class laying down.
> 
> For more info:
> https://www.bikramyoga.com/
> 
> The actual poses:
> https://www.bikramyoga.com/about/26-postures/



Very interesting.   I knew that you had been doing it a long time, and I really appreciate your concise explantation.  thank you


----------



## Notorious Pink

Katel said:


> Hey Bikram sistah @BBC! I’ve been doing Bikram’s yoga series a while too, since 1981 (took some time off when I had my kids and other periods but pretty consistent) -  I started after meeting the mom of a boyfriend who was in her 60s and she looked like she was about 30 - it was because of Bikram yoga.
> She told me about a book that she used called “Bikram’s Beginning Yoga Class” by Bikram Choudhury, so I bought it and have loved it as a reference since (many times my “studio” was just a hot room in my home). It was written in 1978 and it is such a blast from the past - it’s very easy to follow, it shows pictures of how the pose should look and cartoons of how you actually feel haha - and there are celebrities modeling the poses like Herbie Hancock and Julia Prowse and Susan Strasburg, Tommy Smothers Quincy Jones, Jeff Bridges, Freda Payne, Herb Albert, Ruth Buzzi, Paula Prentiss, etc. It’s such an easy book to learn the poses -  I highly recommend it. I love the way you explained it BBC - the goal is the “best you can do that day” and that’s the very best in the world, and it’s very satisfying as it does keep you in the moment.
> The health benefits are beyond compare. It will “heal what ails ya.”
> In the book, Bikram tells how he was a yogi master in his youth and broke both of his knees later in life (I think it was his knees) and was told he would never walk again and he said “bring me back to my yogi” and of course he recovered. Then he went to Japan (I believe) where he and a team scientifically formulated the exact series of poses - 26 -to plump all the organs, push blood into all the vessels, stretch and tone all the ligaments and muscles and tendons in your whole body - after you’re done, you feel like you had a complete body tuneup.
> Very satisfying!
> 
> View attachment 4034871



Oh wow, @Katel thanks so much for sharing!!! Ha the cover of the book cracks me up. It seems to me that the student on the cover would get a million corrections for her form!!!

I don’t know about you, but as time passes I find myself getting frustrated with newer teachers who clearly don’t know the series as well as they should before they start teaching. It’s not about doing it perfectly, but there are certain poses (like half-moon) where no one is doing it correctly, either. I feel with this series, you really shouldn’t be teaching it unless you have something to give. 

If you are ever in NY I would love to take a class with you! 



Cordeliere said:


> Very interesting.   I knew that you had been doing it a long time, and I really appreciate your concise explantation.  thank you



Glad to help! 

Wish me luck....I’m going back today!


----------



## Katel

BBC said:


> Oh wow, @Katel thanks so much for sharing!!! Ha the cover of the book cracks me up. It seems to me that the student on the cover would get a million corrections for her form!!!
> 
> I don’t know about you, but as time passes I find myself getting frustrated with newer teachers who clearly don’t know the series as well as they should before they start teaching. It’s not about doing it perfectly, but there are certain poses (like half-moon) where no one is doing it correctly, either. I feel with this series, you really shouldn’t be teaching it unless you have something to give.
> 
> If you are ever in NY I would love to take a class with you!
> 
> Glad to help!
> 
> Wish me luck....I’m going back today!



Good for you BBC! Thinking about you today - you got this. 

You’re right about the teacher/teaching gaps and, YES, taking a class with you would be brill! I don’t get to NY often enough - will be in touch when I go next.


----------



## Katel

I just read a hysterical new interview with a goatee-d Karl:
http://www.numero.com/en/fashion/in...anel-virgil-abloh-j-w-anderson-azzedine-alaia
He is always delightfully outrageous and does not disappoint here!


----------



## Cordeliere

Just came across an article about iconic pieces by VCA.  So much eye candy it will give you diabetes.

https://www.christies.com/features/...A30recommended_2_0&cid=DM176730&bid=131025193


----------



## Cordeliere

Katel said:


> I just read a hysterical new interview with a goatee-d Karl:
> http://www.numero.com/en/fashion/in...anel-virgil-abloh-j-w-anderson-azzedine-alaia
> He is always delightfully outrageous and does not disappoint here!



That was fun.  I loved the idea of having best enemies and sending a cactus the funeral (not that he did that).  Thanks.


----------



## Cordeliere

Dress up Friday.   DH and I went to the opening night of a local film festival.   Until I get my knee surgery, I am dammed to flats, which are just not my thing.   

After the film, we went to a martini bar and had a table outside right in front of the door.  Based on the high volume of traffic in and out, I am guessing it was a pick up bar.  I saw more designer bags than I have seen my entire 4 years here (continued DH's education by introducing him to Goyard).   Also saw a lot of women wobbling in their stilettos.   And wow, did I see a lot of side cleavage display.  I concluded that looking uncomfortable is not attractive to me, but I rather imagine the fashion message was directed at men who have a solution to that discomfort.


----------



## Genie27

Cordie, you look fantastic! I always admire your face bone structure in all your pictures - it’s stunning. Is that a moussie around your shoulders?


----------



## Angelian

Katel said:


> I just read a hysterical new interview with a goatee-d Karl:
> http://www.numero.com/en/fashion/in...anel-virgil-abloh-j-w-anderson-azzedine-alaia
> He is always delightfully outrageous and does not disappoint here!



Thanks for sharing this, I love reading or watching interviews with Karl, he’s hilarious!

_“And you and your funeral, do you see it more in Sidi Bou Said like Azzedine, or at the Madeleine?

How awful! There will be no burial. I’d rather die.” 
_


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> View attachment 4035466
> 
> 
> Dress up Friday.   DH and I went to the opening night of a local film festival.   Until I get my knee surgery, I am dammed to flats, which are just not my thing.
> 
> After the film, we went to a martini bar and had a table outside right in front of the door.  Based on the high volume of traffic in and out, I am guessing it was a pick up bar.  I saw more designer bags than I have seen my entire 4 years here (continued DH's education by introducing him to Goyard).   Also saw a lot of women wobbling in their stilettos.   And wow, did I see a lot of side cleavage display.  I concluded that looking uncomfortable is not attractive to me, but I rather imagine the fashion message was directed at men who have a solution to that discomfort.


Looking great!  Sounds like a place where divorcées and widows were looking for weekend dates. When my younger brother was in HS he used to park cars at a place like this on weekends and he had plenty of stories!

Yikes did they finally give you a surgery date?


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Just came across an article about iconic pieces by VCA.  So much eye candy it will give you diabetes.
> 
> https://www.christies.com/features/...A30recommended_2_0&cid=DM176730&bid=131025193


Thanks for this!


----------



## gracekelly

Katel said:


> I just read a hysterical new interview with a goatee-d Karl:
> http://www.numero.com/en/fashion/in...anel-virgil-abloh-j-w-anderson-azzedine-alaia
> He is always delightfully outrageous and does not disappoint here!


That was beyond hilarious!  Navel -gazing


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Cordie, you look fantastic! I always admire your face bone structure in all your pictures - it’s stunning. Is that a moussie around your shoulders?



Yes It is  PELAGES ET CAMOUFLAGE.   It is my only moussie since I sold Under the Waves.   I had concluded that the colors in moussies just were not as bright as in silks, and therefore not that exciting to me.   But last night I was thinking this is great.   A whole other genre to hunt.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Looking great!  Sounds like a place where divorcées and widows were looking for weekend dates. When my younger brother was in HS he used to park cars at a place like this on weekends and he had plenty of stories!
> 
> Yikes did they finally give you a surgery date?



Yes.  It will be July 23.   The issue of the timing was our planned and booked trip to Italy, so it has to be after that.  We will be taking a wheel chair with us so DH can take me on the walking tour of Milan.   Joining a walking tour was the only way we could get tickets to see The Last Supper.    I am mildly apprehensive about getting around in Venice.  It is about a 3 block walk from the vaperetto stop to our airbnb.   I am expecting narrow cobblestone paths.    In Rome I figure I can rent a mobility scooter if necessary.    I think, in general, we will do a lot of sitting around in sidewalk cafes, people watching, drinking coffee, eating gelato, and drinking wine.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> a lot of sitting around in sidewalk cafes, people watching, drinking coffee, eating gelato, and drinking wine.


Sounds wonderful to me. After you’ve seen all the major sites a couple of times, it’s nice to spend time watching the world go by.


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Yes.  It will be July 23.   The issue of the timing was our planned and booked trip to Italy, so it has to be after that.  We will be taking a wheel chair with us so DH can take me on the walking tour of Milan.   Joining a walking tour was the only way we could get tickets to see The Last Supper.    I am mildly apprehensive about getting around in Venice.  It is about a 3 block walk from the vaperetto stop to our airbnb.   I am expecting narrow cobblestone paths.    In Rome I figure I can rent a mobility scooter if necessary.    I think, in general, we will do a lot of sitting around in sidewalk cafes, people watching, drinking coffee, eating gelato, and drinking wine.


I hate to say this, but I don't think it will be easy in Venice.  I guess a lot depends on where you are staying and when you are going.  The place is so packed in summer and the crowds are terrible.  So many bridges too.  I always wondered how the elderly got around.  On one trip we saw boats bringing produce to neighborhoods (they were selling off the boat) and that made sense since some of the residents were too elderly to go over to the Rialto Market.  I love the little wine stores where you bring in your own bottle and they fill it with your choice of white or red


----------



## Notorious Pink

Katel said:


> Good for you BBC! Thinking about you today - you got this.
> 
> You’re right about the teacher/teaching gaps and, YES, taking a class with you would be brill! I don’t get to NY often enough - will be in touch when I go next.



Thank you, @Katel ! I survived and all is well. Instead of the super-tough drill sergeant who usually teaches the Saturday at 10 we got the studio owner, who took it over from his dad years ago. He is young-ish but great, understands all about injuries and such. He also cracks jokes during class. I showed him that book cover and he just shook his head and cracked up. 



Katel said:


> I just read a hysterical new interview with a goatee-d Karl:
> http://www.numero.com/en/fashion/in...anel-virgil-abloh-j-w-anderson-azzedine-alaia
> He is always delightfully outrageous and does not disappoint here!



This is all sorts of awesome! There are SOOOO many great quotes in here.



Cordeliere said:


> Just came across an article about iconic pieces by VCA.  So much eye candy it will give you diabetes.
> 
> https://www.christies.com/features/...A30recommended_2_0&cid=DM176730&bid=131025193



Thank you, this is fabulous too!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> You look so pretty!  Love the diagonal quilting on the bag.  I have a Chanel from 20+ years ago that has diagonal quilting and I thought they were never bringing it back.. BTW,  also loved your CC brooch on the denim jacket.  I do the same thing by pinning it on the diagonal;  somehow, it makes it look better and more interesting.
> 
> A gazillion years ago, we had a patient who was a stylist for the studios and she pinned as many brooches as she could on a denim jacket.  She was light years ahead of her time.  I don't think I would want to tote around that much weight on my jacket, but I could see doing three and not necessarily Chanel or just a combination of Chanel and something else.


I have a small pin that says "Jewelry is life."  If I wear it around women, on my denim jacket,, they appreciate it.   It's so materialist.  On the other hand, I have a Sandra Boynton pin that shows a happy hippo at the dinner table, knife and fork in hand, napkin neatly under the chin, which says, "Take a hippo to lunch today."   I never wear that.  I totally lack the nerve even tho I lost  30 lbs. recently.   (You can never be too thin . . .).   
I think a collection of splashy colorful butterflies on a denim jacket would be pretty cool.   I really like the combos shown in magazine editorials.


----------



## eagle1002us

Joannadyne said:


> Grail time!
> View attachment 4019145
> View attachment 4019146
> 
> 
> This cw is more subdued than the brights I’m used to wearing. What do you think? A keeper?
> 
> I’m heading to H for that exhibition - can’t remember the name. Something about Harnesses. Will post pics and report back!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind thoughts and wishes everyone!


total grail.  Isn't it the Asian one with the dragons (or a dragon) in a corner?   I think it's beautiful and the way you tied it is super.


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I have a small pin that says "Jewelry is life."  If I wear it around women, on my denim jacket,, they appreciate it.   It's so materialist.  On the other hand, I have a Sandra Boynton pin that shows a happy hippo at the dinner table, knife and fork in hand, napkin neatly under the chin, which says, "Take a hippo to lunch today."   I never wear that.  I totally lack the nerve even tho I lost  30 lbs. recently.   (You can never be too thin . . .).
> I think a collection of splashy colorful butterflies on a denim jacket would be pretty cool.   I really like the combos shown in magazine editorials.



Congrats on your weight loss.   Tell us how you did it.

It would take nerve to wear the hippo pin, as cute as it sounds.    If the wearer is average weight or more, people would think it was a self put down.   If the wearer were thin, people would think it was a deliberate insult to heavier people.   There is no win with that pin.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> View attachment 4035466
> 
> 
> Dress up Friday.   DH and I went to the opening night of a local film festival.   Until I get my knee surgery, I am dammed to flats, which are just not my thing.
> 
> After the film, we went to a martini bar and had a table outside right in front of the door.  Based on the high volume of traffic in and out, I am guessing it was a pick up bar.  I saw more designer bags than I have seen my entire 4 years here (continued DH's education by introducing him to Goyard).   Also saw a lot of women wobbling in their stilettos.   And wow, did I see a lot of side cleavage display.  I concluded that looking uncomfortable is not attractive to me, but I rather imagine the fashion message was directed at men who have a solution to that discomfort.


You look beautiful.  I have never seen your face before.  You are lovely.

I have used my own stationary bike for maybe a decade for exercise.  If we are talking kneee replacements, the bike loosens the joints up and regular use dramatically shortened my PT for knee replacement.  I now try to use it for an hour at a pop.  I know I am more fit from this.   Legs feel better, too.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Congrats on your weight loss.   Tell us how you did it.
> 
> It would take nerve to wear the hippo pin, as cute as it sounds.    If the wearer is average weight or more, people would think it was a self put down.   If the wearer were thin, people would think it was a deliberate insult to heavier people.   There is no win with that pin.


Yes, you're absolute right.  I used an FDA approved med said to be good for controlling cravings.  Worked for me!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Im either 3 days late or 4 days early for dress up Thursday, but went to a nice restaurant with some friends tonight. Wore an olive sateen blazer, white camisole, dark jeans, accessorized with a classic Chanel necklace and black leather booties. This is my outfit pre-some random guy catapulting the contents of my friend’s wine glass into my face and all over me with his jacket.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> Just came across an article about iconic pieces by VCA.  So much eye candy it will give you diabetes.
> 
> https://www.christies.com/features/...A30recommended_2_0&cid=DM176730&bid=131025193


I looked with great pleasure at the VCA article.   It's possible to date the jewelry by the style and stones used.  Just FYI, turquoise & rubies, ballerinas, and bird pins are late 40s - 50s styles.  (IMO more a bit more 50s than 40s).  (The 40s used red and aqua, too, in the form of chunky emerald cut aquamarines set with small rubies).   All diamonds -- the "white" look is also very 50s and there was some of that displayed.    Different animal pins like the squirrels, lions, etc., were big in the 60s.   
  The Duchess of Windsor had a zipper necklace and the article noted her as a VCA client.   
Thank you, Cordie, for posted those links.


----------



## gracekelly

Dress up Sunday. @cafecreme15 glad I wasn’t anywhere near your flying wine whilst wearing a white jacket!


----------



## papertiger

I'm still ill which is more annoying than anything because I have so much to do. It's started with the worst toothache from no particular tooth and now my throat looks like a Mount Vesuvius eruption and my head...clank clank clank. Anyway, I'm sure I'll get better so don't worry. It does mean I can't visit my my mother in hospital and that's prob the most upsetting thing.

The following quotes have all come out in the wrong order.



Katel said:


> Hey Bikram sistah @BBC! I’ve been doing Bikram’s yoga series a while too, since 1981 (took some time off when I had my kids and other periods but pretty consistent) -  I started after meeting the mom of a boyfriend who was in her 60s and she looked like she was about 30 - it was because of Bikram yoga.
> She told me about a book that she used called “Bikram’s Beginning Yoga Class” by Bikram Choudhury, so I bought it and have loved it as a reference since (many times my “studio” was just a hot room in my home). It was written in 1978 and it is such a blast from the past - it’s very easy to follow, it shows pictures of how the pose should look and cartoons of how you actually feel haha - and there are celebrities modeling the poses like Herbie Hancock and Julia Prowse and Susan Strasburg, Tommy Smothers Quincy Jones, Jeff Bridges, Freda Payne, Herb Albert, Ruth Buzzi, Paula Prentiss, etc. It’s such an easy book to learn the poses -  I highly recommend it. I love the way you explained it BBC - the goal is the “best you can do that day” and that’s the very best in the world, and it’s very satisfying as it does keep you in the moment.
> The health benefits are beyond compare. It will “heal what ails ya.”
> In the book, Bikram tells how he was a yogi master in his youth and broke both of his knees later in life (I think it was his knees) and was told he would never walk again and he said “bring me back to my yogi” and of course he recovered. Then he went to Japan (I believe) where he and a team scientifically formulated the exact series of poses - 26 -to plump all the organs, push blood into all the vessels, stretch and tone all the ligaments and muscles and tendons in your whole body - after you’re done, you feel like you had a complete body tuneup.
> Very satisfying!
> 
> View attachment 4034871



I've been doing Bikram (off and on) since I was 13, certainly before it was called 'hot yoga'. I think the 'hot' part is a red herring. The body needs to slowly warm up from the_ inside_, whatever external temp. I think BC misses the temperatures in India and prefers people not to wear many clothes. DH begged me to show him the asanas a few years ago and we practiced every day for a while. Now DH now does it every Sat in class and practices by himself the rest of the week. Since it was all such a way of life for me, a very disciplined phase, I find it hard to 'go back' there. But I should, in a more moderate way.



Cordeliere said:


> View attachment 4035466
> 
> 
> Dress up Friday.   DH and I went to the opening night of a local film festival.   Until I get my knee surgery, I am dammed to flats, which are just not my thing.
> 
> After the film, we went to a martini bar and had a table outside right in front of the door.  Based on the high volume of traffic in and out, I am guessing it was a pick up bar.  I saw more designer bags than I have seen my entire 4 years here (continued DH's education by introducing him to Goyard).   Also saw a lot of women wobbling in their stilettos.   And wow, did I see a lot of side cleavage display.  I concluded that looking uncomfortable is not attractive to me, but I rather imagine the fashion message was directed at men who have a solution to that discomfort.



You look fantastic, your shawl makes such a beautiful statement. Sensible or not, low shoes are _the_ fashionable choice atm. There is a whole pointed toe/blade heel going on too but they should come with a matching sedan chair and two carriers.



Cordeliere said:


> Yes It is  PELAGES ET CAMOUFLAGE.   It is my only moussie since I sold Under the Waves.   I had concluded that the colors in moussies just were not as bright as in silks, and therefore not that exciting to me.   But last night I was thinking this is great.   A whole other genre to hunt.



All my moussies seem to be very bright. The oranges and pinks I'm not sure I could wear as 'solid' opaque silk seem to look so much nicer as a mousseline.



BBC said:


> I’m sorry you’re under the weather, PT. I hope you’re feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent yesterday in bed. I overdid the hot yoga last weekend (two days in a row, and I admit I’m a bit competitive about it with the ladies who seem to care more about depth and ‘looking good’ than doing the poses CORRECTLY ) and this is the first morning that I did not need Advil to get out of bed. I have hip issues and will need a replacement eventually and I’m pretty sure I made it worse.
> 
> DH has been feeling lousy too. If I didn’t have to meet a friend who is briefly in town today I would probably spend another day resting.



Thank you.

I hope you've now recovered. Since the world has taken dressing up for yoga I've gone off it a bit. I think most people go to yoga and feel great afterwards because they feel good just for having gone. That's OK too. Just thinking back to when 'manic me' crashed after class rather than feel energised, I'd complain to my teacher. She said maybe what I _really_ needed was a rest.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Dress up Sunday. @cafecreme15 glad I wasn’t anywhere near your flying wine whilst wearing a white jacket!



Looking wonderfully smart, and very much liking the dark red shoes with the rest f the outfit.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Im either 3 days late or 4 days early for dress up Thursday, but went to a nice restaurant with some friends tonight. Wore an olive sateen blazer, white camisole, dark jeans, accessorized with a classic Chanel necklace and black leather booties. This is my outfit pre-some random guy catapulting the contents of my friend’s wine glass into my face and all over me with his jacket.
> 
> View attachment 4036989





Looking cool and fabulous *cafecreme!
*
I really hope 'random guy' offered to pay for your dry cleaning OMG


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> I'm still ill which is more annoying than anything because I have so much to do. It's started with the worst toothache from no particular tooth and now my throat looks like a Mount Vesuvius eruption and my head...clank clank clank. Anyway, I'm sure I'll get better so don't worry. It does mean I can't visit my my mother in hospital and that's prob the most upsetting thing.
> 
> The following quotes have all come out in the wrong order.
> 
> 
> I've been doing Bikram (off and on) since I was 13, certainly before it was called 'hot yoga'. I think the 'hot' part is a red herring. The body needs to slowly warm up from the_ inside_, whatever external temp. I think BC misses the temperatures in India and prefers people not to wear many clothes. DH begged me to show him the asanas a few years ago and we practiced every day for a while. Now DH now does it every Sat in class and practices by himself the rest of the week. Since it was all such a way of life for me, a very disciplined phase, I find it hard to 'go back' there. But I should, in a more moderate way.
> 
> I hope you've now recovered. Since the world has taken dressing up for yoga I've gone off it a bit. I think most people go to yoga and feel great afterwards because they feel good just for having gone. That's OK too. Just thinking back to when 'manic me' crashed after class rather than feel energised, I'd complain to my teacher. She said maybe what I _really_ needed was a rest.




The beginning of you not feeling well sounds like a terrible sinus infection. Hope you heal up soon.

The reason why it’s called hot yoga now is that since the lawsuits studio owners are no longer afraid to make minor changes to the series (including removing a lot of the rests and making it an hour), which technically makes it no longer Bikram. Also, most studio owners here in the US have completely distanced themselves from him....saying his name is like saying Voldemort. If you have not heard Howard Stern’s Bikram impression, oh wow, it’s a riot.  

I’m not sure what you mean by a red herring, it’s pretty darn hot, whether internally or externally...both my classes this weekend, no way were they 105/40 (degree/humidity). Years ago my studios had digital thermometers and most of the time it was definitely over, could be 108/55, etc but I’ve seen it higher, one studio did not have great humidity and temps were usually closer to 115.

There are definitely differences among studio cultures based on location. A lot of us New York Type-A personalities are not just gonna feel better for showing up, which is probably not a good thing! Elsewhere (like Florida) they are indeed more relaxed about it. I demand of myself the best form I can do that day; I just have to remember that I have certain limits I must respect. As it happens I did it again - I went both days this weekend - and respecting those limits, I do feel great. 

I think you should go back, but you have to respect your limits, too. Why should it be all or nothing? Be kinder to yourself. I don’t use it as an excuse to go crazy with other things, but certainly you can incorporate it into a fairly healthy life of enjoyable moderation, or something like that. [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> The beginning of you not feeling well sounds like a terrible sinus infection. Hope you heal up soon.
> 
> The reason why it’s called hot yoga now is that since the lawsuits studio owners are no longer afraid to make minor changes to the series (including removing a lot of the rests and making it an hour), which technically makes it no longer Bikram. Also, most studio owners here in the US have completely distanced themselves from him....saying his name is like saying Voldemort. If you have not heard Howard Stern’s Bikram impression, oh wow, it’s a riot.
> 
> I’m not sure what you mean by a red herring, it’s pretty darn hot, whether internally or externally...both my classes this weekend, no way were they 105/40 (degree/humidity). Years ago my studios had digital thermometers and most of the time it was definitely over, could be 108/55, etc but I’ve seen it higher, one studio did not have great humidity and temps were usually closer to 115.
> 
> There are definitely differences among studio cultures based on location. A lot of us New York Type-A personalities are not just gonna feel better for showing up, which is probably not a good thing! Elsewhere (like Florida) they are indeed more relaxed about it. I demand of myself the best form I can do that day; I just have to remember that I have certain limits I must respect. As it happens I did it again - I went both days this weekend - and respecting those limits, I do feel great.
> 
> I think you should go back, but you have to respect your limits, too. Why should it be all or nothing? Be kinder to yourself. I don’t use it as an excuse to go crazy with other things, but certainly you can incorporate it into a fairly healthy life of enjoyable moderation, or something like that. [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]



Ah I see, that's kinda what I meant by red herring. I meant within the name. I need to check out the Stern clip. 

And you're totally correct. I suppose every class is different, even the identity of the group. When I lived in central London and had a membership to a quite posh mixed gym yoga was as competitive as Death Match. When I lived in Covent Garden I belonged to a gym that was 99% men and me. More like a gay bar with weights. We had a very beautiful yoga teacher called Soraya (6', all legs exotic beauty) who basically just did magical things in front of class and never looked at anyone else.  I didn't think she was a good teacher but hey, she was worshipped by her devotees.  Here, in the provinces people think if they buy the right gear and the membership they're doing fabulously, it's a fight for the back row.

So far, I've stuck to my NY resolutions this year. Maybe I'll do a 1 May  resolution and do some yoga everyday and join DH's gym for Sat class. I won't go back to martial arts though even though at the time it was good for me, I think my limits were broken there . 

This has been a very helpful conversation *BBC*, thank you


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Dress up Sunday. @cafecreme15 glad I wasn’t anywhere near your flying wine whilst wearing a white jacket!





papertiger said:


> Looking cool and fabulous *cafecreme!
> *
> I really hope 'random guy' offered to pay for your dry cleaning OMG



Luckily it was white wine so nothing was visibly stained, but the man rudely did not offer to pay for dry cleaning! I said as much to my friends once I had cleaned myself up. Instead, he turned around, seeing me dripping wet, and goes did I do that? Like yes, yes you did. ‍♀️


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Luckily it was white wine so nothing was visibly stained, but the man rudely did not offer to pay for dry cleaning! I said as much to my friends once I had cleaned myself up. Instead, he turned around, seeing me dripping wet, and goes did I do that? Like yes, yes you did. ‍♀️



I don't know where manners have gone! Sorry this happened to you, I hope all evidence can be erased


----------



## cdtracing

cafecreme15 said:


> Luckily it was white wine so nothing was visibly stained, but the man rudely did not offer to pay for dry cleaning! I said as much to my friends once I had cleaned myself up. Instead, he turned around, seeing me dripping wet, and goes did I do that? Like yes, yes you did. ‍♀️



I'm so sorry this happened to you.  I hope everything can be cleaned to your satisfaction! That guy was completely  mannerless & rude.  I know how you feel because I had that happen to me many decades ago at a restaurant.  The waiter bringing our drinks lost control of the tray & dumped the whole thing on me down my right side.  I was wearing winter white.  Long story short.....all our drinks & meals were comped & they did pay for the cleaning of my clothes.  I don't know where manners have gone these days!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Ah I see, that's kinda what I meant by red herring. I meant within the name. I need to check out the Stern clip.
> 
> And you're totally correct. I suppose every class is different, even the identity of the group. When I lived in central London and had a membership to a quite posh mixed gym yoga was as competitive as Death Match. When I lived in Covent Garden I belonged to a gym that was 99% men and me. More like a gay bar with weights. We had a very beautiful yoga teacher called Soraya (6', all legs exotic beauty) who basically just did magical things in front of class and never looked at anyone else.  I didn't think she was a good teacher but hey, she was worshipped by her devotees.  Here, in the provinces people think if they buy the right gear and the membership they're doing fabulously, it's a fight for the back row.
> 
> So far, I've stuck to my NY resolutions this year. Maybe I'll do a 1 May  resolution and do some yoga everyday and join DH's gym for Sat class. I won't go back to martial arts though even though at the time it was good for me, I think my limits were broken there .
> 
> This has been a very helpful conversation *BBC*, thank you


I'm loving this conversation, @BBC and @papertiger.  I learned yoga at an ashram where people wore white, had Sanskrit names, and men and women sat on different sides of the room. (If any of you knows Kripalu, that's what it was like in the golden days, LOL!). So gym yoga is basically intolerable for me, although I am able to tune out the competition and focus on my form and precision (as BBC notes). Lately I've been using DVDs at home where I can concentrate.

I also love the precision and formality of tai chi and even external martial arts. But, like you, those days of crashing around are over for me. Tai chi is still a part of my life.

So much of your post made me actually laugh out loud: "a gay bar with weights," buying the right gear (in my neighborhood that means $$$).

Is there a UK tradition of May 1 resolutions? This sounds good anyway. For me May is a great time to re-organize life.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Luckily it was white wine so nothing was visibly stained, but the man rudely did not offer to pay for dry cleaning! I said as much to my friends once I had cleaned myself up. Instead, he turned around, seeing me dripping wet, and goes did I do that? Like yes, yes you did. ‍♀️


You looked lovely and the guy was  incredibly crude!  At least it wasn’t a red or spaghetti sauce!


----------



## cafecreme15

cdtracing said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you.  I hope everything can be cleaned to your satisfaction! That guy was completely  mannerless & rude.  I know how you feel because I had that happen to me many decades ago at a restaurant.  The waiter bringing our drinks lost control of the tray & dumped the whole thing on me down my right side.  I was wearing winter white.  Long story short.....all our drinks & meals were comped & they did pay for the cleaning of my clothes.  I don't know where manners have gone these days!



Yikes!! At least it was resolved in an appropriate manner! For a solid minute after it happened no one even knew what to do. Our table was across from the bar and the bartender was just standing there staring. I had to say twice “can I get some napkins please?!”


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Yikes!! At least it was resolved in an appropriate manner! For a solid minute after it happened no one even knew what to do. Our table was across from the bar and the bartender was just standing there staring. I had to say twice “can I get some napkins please?!”



Many years ago, I had just purchased coffee at the Coffee Bean in my office building.  When the clerk was handing the  credit card back to me , he pushed the cup towards me and the hot coffee flew all over me and my blouse.  It was damned hot too!  I never got an "i'm sorry" and and another clerk just silently refilled the cup.  The next day when I went back the guy who spilled the coffee was gone.  You really wonder how people are trained in any of these service industries.  They should at least be given a test for common courtesy.

@papertiger  So sorry you are still ill!  This too shall pass.  Thanks for the compliment.  Wear some red shoes, they always cheer me up lol!


----------



## Cordeliere

eagle1002us said:


> I looked with great pleasure at the VCA article.   It's possible to date the jewelry by the style and stones used.  Just FYI, turquoise & rubies, ballerinas, and bird pins are late 40s - 50s styles.  (IMO more a bit more 50s than 40s).  (The 40s used red and aqua, too, in the form of chunky emerald cut aquamarines set with small rubies).   All diamonds -- the "white" look is also very 50s and there was some of that displayed.    Different animal pins like the squirrels, lions, etc., were big in the 60s.
> The Duchess of Windsor had a zipper necklace and the article noted her as a VCA client.
> Thank you, Cordie, for posted those links.



Glad you enjoyed the VCA.  Thanks for the kind comments and the tip on the exercise bicycle.  Good to see you again.


----------



## Cordeliere

So much to comment on.   Really enjoying the conversation about yoga.

cafecreme   What an awesome outfit.   Hope it comes through drycleaning as good as new.   I spilled a glass of red wine on myself Saturday night.   Comedy club--small table--black table top--dark room--missed the edge of the table when I sat the glass down.   All over my taupe skirt and saddle leather shoes, but at least missed the Kelly.   When to the restroom and ran water through it.  Was glad it was dark when I slipped back to my seat with the whole front wet.  Ran for the door when it was over.  Totally did not show when dry.  Even the spots on my shoes disappeared.  Maybe you will be as lucky.

Grace Kelly.  Another elegant outfit.  I think you should change you tag line from red queen to queen of elegance.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> I'm still ill which is more annoying than anything because I have so much to do. It's started with the worst toothache from no particular tooth and now my throat looks like a Mount Vesuvius eruption and my head...clank clank clank. Anyway, I'm sure I'll get better so don't worry. It does mean I can't visit my my mother in hospital and that's prob the most upsetting thing.
> 
> The following quotes have all come out in the wrong order.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing Bikram (off and on) since I was 13, certainly before it was called 'hot yoga'. I think the 'hot' part is a red herring. The body needs to slowly warm up from the_ inside_, whatever external temp. I think BC misses the temperatures in India and prefers people not to wear many clothes. DH begged me to show him the asanas a few years ago and we practiced every day for a while. Now DH now does it every Sat in class and practices by himself the rest of the week. Since it was all such a way of life for me, a very disciplined phase, I find it hard to 'go back' there. But I should, in a more moderate way.
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic, your shawl makes such a beautiful statement. Sensible or not, low shoes are _the_ fashionable choice atm. There is a whole pointed toe/blade heel going on too but they should come with a matching sedan chair and two carriers.
> 
> 
> 
> All my moussies seem to be very bright. The oranges and pinks I'm not sure I could wear as 'solid' opaque silk seem to look so much nicer as a mousseline.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I hope you've now recovered. Since the world has taken dressing up for yoga I've gone off it a bit. I think most people go to yoga and feel great afterwards because they feel good just for having gone. That's OK too. Just thinking back to when 'manic me' crashed after class rather than feel energised, I'd complain to my teacher. She said maybe what I _really_ needed was a rest.





papertiger said:


> Ah I see, that's kinda what I meant by red herring. I meant within the name. I need to check out the Stern clip.
> 
> And you're totally correct. I suppose every class is different, even the identity of the group. When I lived in central London and had a membership to a quite posh mixed gym yoga was as competitive as Death Match. When I lived in Covent Garden I belonged to a gym that was 99% men and me. More like a gay bar with weights. We had a very beautiful yoga teacher called Soraya (6', all legs exotic beauty) who basically just did magical things in front of class and never looked at anyone else.  I didn't think she was a good teacher but hey, she was worshipped by her devotees.  Here, in the provinces people think if they buy the right gear and the membership they're doing fabulously, it's a fight for the back row.
> 
> So far, I've stuck to my NY resolutions this year. Maybe I'll do a 1 May  resolution and do some yoga everyday and join DH's gym for Sat class. I won't go back to martial arts though even though at the time it was good for me, I think my limits were broken there .
> 
> This has been a very helpful conversation *BBC*, thank you


PT, you are so sharp and your posts are always on point!
I don't know what I would do without you on tPF xoxo
I hope you feel better soon.  Perhaps once you start feeling a little better, if you are still concerned about transferring illness to your mother, you could visit her and wear a mask?  Of course also being very vigilant about hand hygiene etc.


----------



## cdtracing

cafecreme15 said:


> Yikes!! At least it was resolved in an appropriate manner! For a solid minute after it happened no one even knew what to do. Our table was across from the bar and the bartender was just standing there staring. I had to say twice “can I get some napkins please?!”



Oh, WOW!!  Yes, it does stun people.  I remember when it happened, I shot up from my seat.  The waiter thought I was going to clock him; back then, I probably would have.  I was wearing a winter white pencil skirt & a brand new & very expensive angora sweater set.  Good thing one of my  friends grabbed my arm & we went to the bathroom.  I had to dry my hair with the hand dryer.  I smelled like a liquor & beer factory the rest of the night.  Luckily, the cleaners were able to clean it with no trace that the incident ever happened.  The restaurant stepped up & everything was taken care of.  I cannot understand why the guy responsible didn't man up & offer to pay for cleaning your clothes!!!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Luckily it was white wine so nothing was visibly stained, but the man rudely did not offer to pay for dry cleaning! I said as much to my friends once I had cleaned myself up. Instead, he turned around, seeing me dripping wet, and goes did I do that? Like yes, yes you did. ‍♀️


UGH!  Thank goodness it was white wine, but what a downer to your evening


----------



## nicole0612

momasaurus said:


> I'm loving this conversation, @BBC and @papertiger.  I learned yoga at an ashram where people wore white, had Sanskrit names, and men and women sat on different sides of the room. (If any of you knows Kripalu, that's what it was like in the golden days, LOL!). So gym yoga is basically intolerable for me, although I am able to tune out the competition and focus on my form and precision (as BBC notes). Lately I've been using DVDs at home where I can concentrate.
> 
> I also love the precision and formality of tai chi and even external martial arts. But, like you, those days of crashing around are over for me. Tai chi is still a part of my life.
> 
> So much of your post made me actually laugh out loud: "a gay bar with weights," buying the right gear (in my neighborhood that means $$$).
> 
> Is there a UK tradition of May 1 resolutions? This sounds good anyway. For me May is a great time to re-organize life.


How interesting!
I love to watch people doing Tai Chi in the local parks, it is so popular here.  I would love to learn more about this.  I'm sure there is a big mental/psychological component as well?


----------



## cdtracing

@papertiger Sorry to read that you're ill.  Sending prayers & positive thoughts for healing.


----------



## gracekelly

cdtracing said:


> Oh, WOW!!  Yes, it does stun people.  I remember when it happened, I shot up from my seat.  The waiter thought I was going to clock him; back then, I probably would have.  I was wearing a winter white pencil skirt & a brand new & very expensive angora sweater set.  Good thing one of my  friends grabbed my arm & we went to the bathroom.  I had to dry my hair with the hand dryer.  I smelled like a liquor & beer factory the rest of the night.  Luckily, the cleaners were able to clean it with no trace that the incident ever happened.  The restaurant stepped up & everything was taken care of.  I cannot understand why the guy responsible didn't man up & offer to pay for cleaning your clothes!!!


Still it is awful to go through this.  At least the restaurant stepped up to do the right thing.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I'm loving this conversation, @BBC and @papertiger.  I learned yoga at an ashram where people wore white, had Sanskrit names, and men and women sat on different sides of the room. (If any of you knows Kripalu, that's what it was like in the golden days, LOL!). So gym yoga is basically intolerable for me, although I am able to tune out the competition and focus on my form and precision (as BBC notes). Lately I've been using DVDs at home where I can concentrate.
> 
> I also love the precision and formality of tai chi and even external martial arts. But, like you, those days of crashing around are over for me. Tai chi is still a part of my life.
> 
> 
> So much of your post made me actually laugh out loud: "a gay bar with weights," buying the right gear (in my neighborhood that means $$$).
> 
> Is there a UK tradition of May 1 resolutions? This sounds good anyway. For me May is a great time to re-organize life.




That sounds intense, and also an amazing experience. My (Indian) teacher told me when she studied they had no mats just a little rolled out woven rug.

I take my hat off to you doing Tai Chi, I've found it very difficult.

SE England yoga means £££ too (I'm _guessing_ they actually work out/go to yoga before and/or after and not just dress that way to shop). My sister has a SB loyalty card, how anyone can get through so much stuff?. I just wear old Bloch and Nike. I can feel why people do girls and guys, I can understand the pressure to 'dress' for the gym. Even guys (inclined either way - or _any_way) are famous for being as fashion conscious round here and, it's very externally focused.

In England, traditionally, May Day was a big holiday. Lots of May Day Queen (and Princess) parades, Morris dancing, Spring floats, May Pole dancing and other fete activities. So many villages and regions had/have variations of the May Day themes. Celebrations were banned by the Round Head and then reinstated during Charles II reign.   It declined in the public national consciousness after 1 May became synonymous with the Soviet Empire (International Workers' Day) in spite of being continued to be heartedly celebrated by rural villages. Because many cities are basically villages joined together, a lot of what may seem urban have local borough traditional May Day celebrations. It was only reinstated as a major holiday and given Bank Holiday status in the 1978 (first Monday after 1 May).


----------



## papertiger

cdtracing said:


> @papertiger Sorry to read that you're ill.  Sending prayers & positive thoughts for healing.



Thank you so much


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> So much to comment on.   Really enjoying the conversation about yoga.
> 
> cafecreme   What an awesome outfit.   Hope it comes through drycleaning as good as new.   I spilled a glass of red wine on myself Saturday night.   Comedy club--small table--black table top--dark room--missed the edge of the table when I sat the glass down.   All over my taupe skirt and saddle leather shoes, but at least missed the Kelly.   When to the restroom and ran water through it.  Was glad it was dark when I slipped back to my seat with the whole front wet.  Ran for the door when it was over.  Totally did not show when dry.  Even the spots on my shoes disappeared.  Maybe you will be as lucky.
> 
> Grace Kelly.  Another elegant outfit.  I think you should change you tag line from red queen to queen of elegance.



OMG, you were lucky, very happy the outcome was fine but what a nightmare.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> PT, you are so sharp and your posts are always on point!
> I don't know what I would do without you on tPF xoxo
> I hope you feel better soon.  Perhaps once you start feeling a little better, if you are still concerned about transferring illness to your mother, you could visit her and wear a mask?  Of course also being very vigilant about hand hygiene etc.



You are very kind XXX


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> How interesting!
> I love to watch people doing Tai Chi in the local parks, it is so popular here.  I would love to learn more about this.  I'm sure there is a big mental/psychological component as well?


I enjoy the flow of energy and the movement in tai chi forms. Also the hidden martial applications. Most of the moves are slowed-down defense or deflect or even attack moves. It's good on the joints and good for balance.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> That sounds intense, and also an amazing experience. My (Indian) teacher told me when she studied they had no mats just a little rolled out woven rug.
> 
> I take my hat off to you doing Tai Chi, I've found it very difficult.
> 
> SE England yoga means £££ too (I'm _guessing_ they actually work out/go to yoga before and/or after and not just dress that way to shop). My sister has a SB loyalty card, how anyone can get through so much stuff?. I just wear old Bloch and Nike. I can feel why people do girls and guys, I can understand the pressure to 'dress' for the gym. Even guys (inclined either way - or _any_way) are famous for being as fashion conscious round here and, it's very externally focused.
> 
> In England, traditionally, May Day was a big holiday. Lots of May Day Queen (and Princess) parades, Morris dancing, Spring floats, May Pole dancing and other fete activities. So many villages and regions had/have variations of the May Day themes. Celebrations were banned by the Round Head and then reinstated during Charles II reign.   It declined in the public national consciousness after 1 May became synonymous with the Soviet Empire (International Workers' Day) in spite of being continued to be heartedly celebrated by rural villages. Because many cities are basically villages joined together, a lot of what may seem urban have local borough traditional May Day celebrations. It was only reinstated as a major holiday and given Bank Holiday status in the 1978 (first Monday after 1 May).



Awesome. I can see you Morris dancing. I know a little about May Day (and Charles II is practically my patron saint), but not about making resolutions to mark the day. Shall we make some May Day resolutions?


----------



## nicole0612

momasaurus said:


> I enjoy the flow of energy and the movement in tai chi forms. Also the hidden martial applications. Most of the moves are slowed-down defense or deflect or even attack moves. It's good on the joints and good for balance.


Thank you.  It would probably be good for me because I need to work on my balance.  I also have to work on my patience, and it seems it would help me to work on this as well.


----------



## Katel

Cordeliere said:


> View attachment 4035466
> 
> 
> Dress up Friday.   DH and I went to the opening night of a local film festival.   Until I get my knee surgery, I am dammed to flats, which are just not my thing.
> 
> After the film, we went to a martini bar and had a table outside right in front of the door.  Based on the high volume of traffic in and out, I am guessing it was a pick up bar.  I saw more designer bags than I have seen my entire 4 years here (continued DH's education by introducing him to Goyard).   Also saw a lot of women wobbling in their stilettos.   And wow, did I see a lot of side cleavage display.  I concluded that looking uncomfortable is not attractive to me, but I rather imagine the fashion message was directed at men who have a solution to that discomfort.



You are stunning - in the “a la movie star” sense - it’s the bone structure.
 Love your outfit very much and relieved to hear that it dried fine ( was this the one that got doused?)


----------



## Katel

papertiger said:


> You are very kind XXX


Hope you’re feeling better very soon, PT!


----------



## papertiger

I'm very interested in these stories where strangers have poured, thrown or chucked hideous liquids at us. If a waiter accidentally spills or splutters anything over you they should compensate you for cleaning or the garment. If they want to keep your custom they would do well to throw in dinner too (not literally of course).  

At a well known sushi chain, an over-eager waitress 'cleared-up' by tipping sauce all over a friend's NEW items that should have been safe as they were in a bag. I don't think my friend got so much as an apology. I wasn't with her at the time but since incidents seem to happen there with increasing regularity I don't go in that branch anymore.

I can laugh at my dramas now. The first was at a gig in London and an idiot (complete stranger) behind me thought it was hilarious to just deliberately  tip his entire pint of beer over my head - splosh. You can imagine the sensation, coming from 'nowhere' it was shocking. Luckily I knew the staff and they gave me a clean towel from behind the bar. _He_ didn't apologise but his girlfriend did, _hit_ him and dragged him out the club (prob before the bouncers got to him).   

Another time I was dining at vegan Indian restaurant with a friend.  I hadn't seen another woman for a few years who also happened to be dining (alone) there that evening.  The woman got up and came over and I said hello and made the usual introductions as she stood over us but she wasn't interested. Apparently I hadn't called her after something had happened in her life (that I never knew about) and I was never to be forgiven. She picked up the glass in front of me and whoosh straight in my face as she swept out (without paying!). My friend gasped in horror and the staff were so appalled they offered us our meals for free, we declined as it wasn't their fault. It was full-on soap opera stuff but given what she _could_ have thrown at me I got away quite clean LOL.


----------



## Notorious Pink

@papertiger I’m really glad you found my input helpful. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
@momasaurus your experience sounds amazing!

Just one note, I have only ever done Bikram/hot yoga at a dedicated studio, even if I was to go to a “heated yoga” at a gym I doubt they’d have the right heating equipment or properly educated teachers. The only non-studio space that would get sufficiently hot is a sauna, I guess. No one here really goes crazy with the clothes because it’s impossible to do anything afterwards except immediately take a shower. I won’t even put my things in the hamper, it all goes directly into the washing machine.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Awesome. I can see you Morris dancing. I know a little about May Day (and Charles II is practically my patron saint), but not about making resolutions to mark the day. *Shall we make some May Day resolutions?*



Ha ha, yes we must!

I *will* do yoga at least once a week and some kind of stretching/asana everyday.

Inspired by a friend who drives/takes a train for hours every week just to learn about jewellery historically, I would like to tentatively at least find a castanet class that doesn't involve such hours of travel and, hope of small hopes, somewhere that does Feldenkrais. Both activities I used to love, made me feel great and kept me obsessionally but happily practicing.


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> I'm very interested in these stories where strangers have poured, thrown or chucked hideous liquids at us. If a waiter accidentally spills or splutters anything over you they should compensate you for cleaning or the garment. If they want to keep your custom they would do well to throw in dinner too (not literally of course).
> 
> At a well known sushi chain, an over-eager waitress 'cleared-up' by tipping sauce all over a friend's NEW items that should have been safe as they were in a bag. I don't think my friend got so much as an apology. I wasn't with her at the time but since incidents seem to happen there with increasing regularity I don't go in that branch anymore.
> 
> I can laugh at my dramas now. The first was at a gig in London and an idiot (complete stranger) behind me thought it was hilarious to just deliberately  tip his entire pint of beer over my head - splosh. You can imagine the sensation, coming from 'nowhere' it was shocking. Luckily I knew the staff and they gave me a clean towel from behind the bar. _He_ didn't apologise but his girlfriend did, _hit_ him and dragged him out the club (prob before the bouncers got to him).
> 
> Another time I was dining at vegan Indian restaurant with a friend.  I hadn't seen another woman for a few years who also happened to be dining (alone) there that evening.  The woman got up and came over and I said hello and made the usual introductions as she stood over us but she wasn't interested. Apparently I hadn't called her after something had happened in her life (that I never knew about) and I was never to be forgiven. She picked up the glass in front of me and whoosh straight in my face as she swept out (without paying!). My friend gasped in horror and the staff were so appalled they offered us our meals for free, we declined as it wasn't their fault. It was full-on soap opera stuff but given what she _could_ have thrown at me I got away quite clean LOL.



Stories like this never cease to amaze me.  Of course dumping the beer on your head was hilarious...NOT!  How  is  it that that some people are so incredibly self-centered, when it comes to doing damage and then walking away, that they have absolutely no guilt?.  I realize that a certain number of them are too shocked at what happened to respond appropriately, but usually there is some bystander to help make it right.  

People are strange.  Last week I was leaving my physical therapy office and went down in the elevator with a young mother and her baby in a stroller.  When we got to the front door, she was moving to open it and wheel the baby through.   I told her to let me hold the door for her.  Her response was that in the seven months (presumably the age of the baby) no one had ever held the door for her.  I found that shocking.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Stories like this never cease to amaze me.  Of course dumping the beer on your head was hilarious...NOT!  How  is  it that that some people are so incredibly self-centered, when it comes to doing damage and then walking away, that they have absolutely no guilt?.  I realize that a certain number of them are too shocked at what happened to respond appropriately, but usually there is some bystander to help make it right.
> 
> People are strange.  Last week I was leaving my physical therapy office and went down in the elevator with a young mother and her baby in a stroller.  When we got to the front door, she was moving to open it and wheel the baby through.   I told her to let me hold the door for her.  Her response was that in the seven months (presumably the age of the baby) no one had ever held the door for her.  I found that shocking.



Maybe people are so wedded to their phones all the time they don't even see a struggling person. I'm happy to say I see people often being helped too, sometimes at risk to themselves. A year ago I heard gasps all round at a train station. I didn't see it happen but a drunk young woman had fallen on the train tracks and two brave men immediately jumped down and hauled her up. I'm not sure I would have done the same tbh, I would have just called the emergency line and no one would have been going anywhere for a while.


----------



## cafecreme15

I don't know why I am continually amazed at people who have no shame, sense of decency, or are so dense that it defies all laws of physics.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katel said:


> You are stunning - in the “a la movie star” sense - it’s the bone structure.
> Love your outfit very much and relieved to hear that it dried fine ( was this the one that got doused?)



Thank you.   Different outfit.  I think the style of the skirt is called broomstick crinkle or something like that.  It must have had some kind of chemical that repelled the wine.   Its fine wrinkle pattern is a little worse for the wear though.  I love the color of that skirt.  It is the perfect  shade of taupe, so glad it survived.


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you.  It would probably be good for me because I need to work on my balance.  I also have to work on my patience, and it seems it would help me to work on this as well.


Patience is a life-long skill acquisition goal for me.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I'm very interested in these stories where strangers have poured, thrown or chucked hideous liquids at us. If a waiter accidentally spills or splutters anything over you they should compensate you for cleaning or the garment. If they want to keep your custom they would do well to throw in dinner too (not literally of course).
> 
> At a well known sushi chain, an over-eager waitress 'cleared-up' by tipping sauce all over a friend's NEW items that should have been safe as they were in a bag. I don't think my friend got so much as an apology. I wasn't with her at the time but since incidents seem to happen there with increasing regularity I don't go in that branch anymore.
> 
> I can laugh at my dramas now. The first was at a gig in London and an idiot (complete stranger) behind me thought it was hilarious to just deliberately  tip his entire pint of beer over my head - splosh. You can imagine the sensation, coming from 'nowhere' it was shocking. Luckily I knew the staff and they gave me a clean towel from behind the bar. _He_ didn't apologise but his girlfriend did, _hit_ him and dragged him out the club (prob before the bouncers got to him).
> 
> Another time I was dining at vegan Indian restaurant with a friend.  I hadn't seen another woman for a few years who also happened to be dining (alone) there that evening.  The woman got up and came over and I said hello and made the usual introductions as she stood over us but she wasn't interested. Apparently I hadn't called her after something had happened in her life (that I never knew about) and I was never to be forgiven. She picked up the glass in front of me and whoosh straight in my face as she swept out (without paying!). My friend gasped in horror and the staff were so appalled they offered us our meals for free, we declined as it wasn't their fault. It was full-on soap opera stuff but given what she _could_ have thrown at me I got away quite clean LOL.


W.H.A.T???


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I don't know why I am continually amazed at people who have no shame, sense of decency, or are so dense that it defies all laws of physics.


I think a person has the gene or they don't.  After spending my entire life in the medical field, I started when I was 16, I could never stand by and not do or say something.   You are spot on that they have no sense of decency and you wonder if they next thing for them is some amoral act!  I know saying that is going a bit far, but really!  Special snowflakes all.


----------



## gracekelly

momasaurus said:


> Patience is a life-long skill acquisition goal for me.


Sign me up.  If I had been a member of this club earlier, I might not have torn my rotator cuff.


----------



## Cookiefiend

momasaurus said:


> Patience is a life-long skill acquisition goal for me.



For almost everyone I would think. Certainly myself!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Luckily it was white wine so nothing was visibly stained, but the man rudely did not offer to pay for dry cleaning! I said as much to my friends once I had cleaned myself up. Instead, he turned around, seeing me dripping wet, and goes did I do that? Like yes, yes you did. ‍♀️


Wow, that is rude! Hopefully your dry cleaner can take care of it.

I've seen people carrying their dripping coffee cups in the packed bus or streetcar, during rush hour, usually hovering obliviously over someone else's handbag.

I’m more likely to spill all over myself if I try to juggle a cup, my handbag, a coat and manage to stay upright when the streetcar driver decides to test his brakes.

I will say that when I broke my ankle and was hobbling around on crutches for ten weeks, many strangers were very helpful and kind when it came to opening doors etc.

Of course soon after the cast came off, I was still a bit wobbly and trying to catch a streetcar. The driver joked that he likes to make people run to catch him, and I gently told him that in this case, he would have left me on the street, as I’d just had my cast off and couldn’t run to save my life.


----------



## cafecreme15

momasaurus said:


> Patience is a life-long skill acquisition goal for me.


Same here! And I dare say it's not going so well because today I just about lost it on the phone to a customer service rep of Instacart after a whole debacle involving a rotisserie chicken and some brussel sprouts... (in my defense, this is quite literally the fifth order in a row they screwed up).


----------



## Cordeliere

In our house, DH does all the phone work, because I get snitty very quickly when dealing with incompetence.   It goes south oh so fast.   You are absolved for losing it.


----------



## FizzyWater

One of my BFs used to work in customer service for Verizon Wireless, and I would apologize to him, because their phone tree - that they *forced* you to walk through for five minutes on every call - was so infuriating that I would be just a terrible person to whatever actual person I eventually spoke to.  And they were all very nice and competent and I would apologize to them, but it would take me a few minutes to climb down off the ceiling.

To tie in another topic, I took him to yoga once and he said it was the hardest work he'd ever done - including Marines boot camp.  He's now a certified yoga instructor.


----------



## FizzyWater

Genie27 said:


> I've seen people carrying their dripping coffee cups in the packed bus or streetcar, during rush hour, usually hovering obliviously over someone else's handbag.



The trick that always gets me is when baristas line up the hole in the coffee cup lid with the seam in the cup, and five minutes into drinking my coffee I discover the fountain pointing at my chest.  I've known a lot of baristas and interrogated them about "why do you do this to your poor customers" and none of them knew it was a problem.  Sigh.


----------



## chaneljewel

BBC, I do Iyengar yoga and love it.  I don’t think I could stand the hot room in hot yoga, but know friends who absolutely  love it.  What’s so good about yoga is that it can be done even when you might be having physical issues. Iyengar yoga uses props which can help with stiffness or lack of mobility. After having to give up running for medical reasons, I discovered yoga and haven’t gone back. I was even able to do it with modifications when I had a broken wrist. No matter which kind of yoga you do, it’s the best thing for flexibility.


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> One of my BFs used to work in customer service for Verizon Wireless, and I would apologize to him, because their phone tree - that they *forced* you to walk through for five minutes on every call - was so infuriating that I would be just a terrible person to whatever actual person I eventually spoke to.  And they were all very nice and competent and I would apologize to them, but it would take me a few minutes to climb down off the ceiling.
> 
> To tie in another topic, I took him to yoga once and he said it was the hardest work he'd ever done - including Marines boot camp.  He's now a certified yoga instructor.


Great story!! Like you, I often begin customer service calls in high dudgeon and end up apologizing, LOL. Unless they are just reading from a script.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I'm very interested in these stories where strangers have poured, thrown or chucked hideous liquids at us. If a waiter accidentally spills or splutters anything over you they should compensate you for cleaning or the garment. If they want to keep your custom they would do well to throw in dinner too (not literally of course).
> 
> At a well known sushi chain, an over-eager waitress 'cleared-up' by tipping sauce all over a friend's NEW items that should have been safe as they were in a bag. I don't think my friend got so much as an apology. I wasn't with her at the time but since incidents seem to happen there with increasing regularity I don't go in that branch anymore.
> 
> I can laugh at my dramas now. The first was at a gig in London and an idiot (complete stranger) behind me thought it was hilarious to just deliberately  tip his entire pint of beer over my head - splosh. You can imagine the sensation, coming from 'nowhere' it was shocking. Luckily I knew the staff and they gave me a clean towel from behind the bar. _He_ didn't apologise but his girlfriend did, _hit_ him and dragged him out the club (prob before the bouncers got to him).
> 
> Another time I was dining at vegan Indian restaurant with a friend.  I hadn't seen another woman for a few years who also happened to be dining (alone) there that evening.  The woman got up and came over and I said hello and made the usual introductions as she stood over us but she wasn't interested. Apparently I hadn't called her after something had happened in her life (that I never knew about) and I was never to be forgiven. She picked up the glass in front of me and whoosh straight in my face as she swept out (without paying!). My friend gasped in horror and the staff were so appalled they offered us our meals for free, we declined as it wasn't their fault. It was full-on soap opera stuff but given what she _could_ have thrown at me I got away quite clean LOL.



These are horrifying events.


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone own these earrings, or have an opinion of Hermès silver? I think these would be a great alternative to my every day diamond studs.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone own these earrings, or have an opinion of Hermès silver? I think these would be a great alternative to my every day diamond studs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038398


I have quite a bit of Hermes silver and ii is wonderful. It has a glow and feel.  unlike other silver and I find it doesn’t tarnish. These earrings are very small and are like studs.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I have quite a bit of Hermes silver and ii is wonderful. It has a glow and feel.  unlike other silver and I find it doesn’t tarnish. These earrings are very small and are like studs.


Thank you!! I figured these earrings would be a good piece to test the waters of H silver, and if I like them, I would probably get the matching Chaine d'Ancre Enchainee cuff bracelet. I like really subtle earrings for every day, especially for work.


----------



## Notorious Pink

momasaurus said:


> Great story!! Like you, I often begin customer service calls in high dudgeon and end up apologizing, LOL. Unless they are just reading from a script.



That. Is. So. Me. !!!!!


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> These are horrifying events.



I'm glad someone else thinks so. I have to say the woman was mentally not well and the guy was drunk, NOT that that excuses their behaviour.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you!! I figured these earrings would be a good piece to test the waters of H silver, and if I like them, I would probably get the matching Chaine d'Ancre Enchainee cuff bracelet. I like really subtle earrings for every day, especially for work.



Me too 

It makes wearing statement earrings more into a occasion too


----------



## Katel

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone own these earrings, or have an opinion of Hermès silver? I think these would be a great alternative to my every day diamond studs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038398



I love Hermès silver - gracekelly is right -  it’s substantial and looks and feels different than other silver. 
I have these posts (mine are slightly curved) and you’re right - they are subtle and fun for daytime.  
Can’t wait to see what you get!


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Wow, that is rude! Hopefully your dry cleaner can take care of it.
> 
> I've seen people carrying their dripping coffee cups in the packed bus or streetcar, during rush hour, usually hovering obliviously over someone else's handbag.
> 
> I’m more likely to spill all over myself if I try to juggle a cup, my handbag, a coat and manage to stay upright when the streetcar driver decides to test his brakes.
> 
> *I will say that when I broke my ankle and was hobbling around on crutches for ten weeks, many strangers were very helpful and kind when it came to opening doors etc.*
> 
> Of course soon after the cast came off, I was still a bit wobbly and trying to catch a streetcar. The driver joked that he likes to make people run to catch him, and I gently told him that in this case, he would have left me on the street, as I’d just had my cast off and couldn’t run to save my life.



Glad to hear it!


----------



## cafecreme15

Katel said:


> I love Hermès silver - gracekelly is right -  it’s substantial and looks and feels different than other silver.
> I have these posts (mine are slightly curved) and you’re right - they are subtle and fun for daytime.
> Can’t wait to see what you get!


So good to hear! Do the curved posts make them difficult to put on?


----------



## Katel

@cafecreme15 no, they’re easy to put in and wear (except some of H earrings have a quick release back that takes a little while to get the hang of)  - with mine, the chaine d’ancre is curved, so it slightly hugs the earlobe.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Wow, that is rude! Hopefully your dry cleaner can take care of it.
> 
> I've seen people carrying their dripping coffee cups in the packed bus or streetcar, during rush hour, usually hovering obliviously over someone else's handbag.
> 
> I’m more likely to spill all over myself if I try to juggle a cup, my handbag, a coat and manage to stay upright when the streetcar driver decides to test his brakes.
> 
> I will say that when I broke my ankle and was hobbling around on crutches for ten weeks, many strangers were very helpful and kind when it came to opening doors etc.
> 
> Of course soon after the cast came off, I was still a bit wobbly and trying to catch a streetcar. The driver joked that he likes to make people run to catch him, and I gently told him that in this case, he would have left me on the street, as I’d just had my cast off and couldn’t run to save my life.



That whole juggling coffee thing is an accident waiting to happen.

Years ago, on a short flight to Norway we hit some terrible sudden turbulence while I was trying to return to my seat. The stewardess was still serving boiling hot teas and coffees from a trolly that blocked my way. She _screamed_ at me to sit down in a random, empty seat right next to me and in front of her. The only problem was the woman occupying the window seat in this row was holding her scolding coffee over the same empty seat so she wouldn't spill it on herself. I refused to sit, she SCREAMED again in full Polish putdown. I said "if it's not a sufficient emergency to stop you selling coffee, it's not sufficient an emergency for me to experience 2nd degree burns from the same cup".  She went quiet and I walked backwards. When we landed the police were called by the crew to arrest someone, I thought "O.M.G!" But it wasn't me = whole other story.


----------



## cafecreme15

Katel said:


> @cafecreme15 no, they’re easy to put in and wear (except some of H earrings have a quick release back that takes a little while to get the hang of)  - with mine, the chaine d’ancre is curved, so it slightly hugs the earlobe.


Thank you! Will try and get to the store within the next month or two so I can try them!


----------



## Meta

In a previous discussion on swimwear, @prepster and @Moirai mentioned wearing rash guards. Would you kindly share from where you bought them or any specific brands to look for? (I did look at Body Glove but nothing caught my attention.)

I'm in the market for a long sleeve rash guard as I'd like to try stand-up paddle boarding on an upcoming trip. I've been looking off and on for a rash guard for a while but never really committed to buying one but I think I really _need_ one for this trip. (I've bought one from Gap but the sizing just didn't work for me and neither did the Peter Pilotto x Target collaboration. I'm in between sizes because of my wide shoulders) Any suggestions or recommendations are welcomed. I have looked at J Crew but it's online exclusive and it seems the only size available is XL right now which doesn't work for me. I should add that I prefer a plain one with no visible logos if possible.  

I also just came across these from Athleta and would like to hear feedback on their items if anyone has any. TIA!


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> In a previous discussion on swimwear, @prepster and @Moirai mentioned wearing rash guards. Would you kindly share from where you bought them or any specific brands to look for? (I did look at Body Glove but nothing caught my attention.)
> 
> I'm in the market for a long sleeve rash guard as I'd like to try stand-up paddle boarding on an upcoming trip. I've been looking off and on for a rash guard for a while but never really committed to buying one but I think I really _need_ one for this trip. (I've bought one from Gap but the sizing just didn't work for me and neither did the Peter Pilotto x Target collaboration. I'm in between sizes because of my wide shoulders) Any suggestions or recommendations are welcomed. I have looked at J Crew but it's online exclusive and it seems the only size available is XL right now which doesn't work for me. I should add that I prefer a plain one with no visible logos if possible.
> 
> I also just came across these from Athleta and would like to hear feedback on their items if anyone has any. TIA!
> View attachment 4038626



I purchased one last year to take swimming lessons with my son because I am always freezing in the pool. I cannot comment on how it holds up to athletic activity, but it was very comfortable. I think the brand is Platinum Sun.


----------



## Meta

nicole0612 said:


> I purchased one last year to take swimming lessons with my son because I am always freezing in the pool. I cannot comment on how it holds up to athletic activity, but it was very comfortable. I think the brand is Platinum Sun.


Thanks @nicole0612!


----------



## scarf1

weN84 said:


> In a previous discussion on swimwear, @prepster and @Moirai mentioned wearing rash guards. Would you kindly share from where you bought them or any specific brands to look for? (I did look at Body Glove but nothing caught my attention.)
> 
> I'm in the market for a long sleeve rash guard as I'd like to try stand-up paddle boarding on an upcoming trip. I've been looking off and on for a rash guard for a while but never really committed to buying one but I think I really _need_ one for this trip. (I've bought one from Gap but the sizing just didn't work for me and neither did the Peter Pilotto x Target collaboration. I'm in between sizes because of my wide shoulders) Any suggestions or recommendations are welcomed. I have looked at J Crew but it's online exclusive and it seems the only size available is XL right now which doesn't work for me. I should add that I prefer a plain one with no visible logos if possible.
> 
> I also just came across these from Athleta and would like to hear feedback on their items if anyone has any. TIA!
> View attachment 4038626


You might check out tommy bahama. I was recently in the store and they had quite a few in pretty prints. Not sure if you are only interested in solid. But I just checked the website and they have solid  ones too, at least no big surf company logos. I can’t comment on the quality as I have not bought one.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> The beginning of you not feeling well sounds like a terrible sinus infection. Hope you heal up soon.
> 
> The reason why it’s called hot yoga now is that since the lawsuits studio owners are no longer afraid to make minor changes to the series (including removing a lot of the rests and making it an hour), which technically makes it no longer Bikram. Also, most studio owners here in the US have completely distanced themselves from him....saying his name is like saying Voldemort. If you have not heard Howard Stern’s Bikram impression, oh wow, it’s a riot.
> 
> I’m not sure what you mean by a red herring, it’s pretty darn hot, whether internally or externally...both my classes this weekend, no way were they 105/40 (degree/humidity). Years ago my studios had digital thermometers and most of the time it was definitely over, could be 108/55, etc but I’ve seen it higher, one studio did not have great humidity and temps were usually closer to 115.
> 
> There are definitely differences among studio cultures based on location. A lot of us New York Type-A personalities are not just gonna feel better for showing up, which is probably not a good thing! Elsewhere (like Florida) they are indeed more relaxed about it. I demand of myself the best form I can do that day; I just have to remember that I have certain limits I must respect. As it happens I did it again - I went both days this weekend - and respecting those limits, I do feel great.
> 
> I think you should go back, but you have to respect your limits, too. Why should it be all or nothing? Be kinder to yourself. I don’t use it as an excuse to go crazy with other things, but certainly you can incorporate it into a fairly healthy life of enjoyable moderation, or something like that. [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


It sounds like this hot yoga is real good prep for climate change.   People will know what to do when the temp shoots up well above 100 and there's no humidity.

Seriously, you are doing great, *@BBC, *by pacing yourself.   And, you keep returning to that form of exercise/meditation, so it is really what you're (naturally and by temperament) suited for.   You own it.   Myself, I do well with a stationary bike and a tv.  Then the hour pretty much flies by.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Ah I see, that's kinda what I meant by red herring. I meant within the name. I need to check out the Stern clip.
> 
> And you're totally correct. I suppose every class is different, even the identity of the group. When I lived in central London and had a membership to a quite posh mixed gym yoga was as competitive as Death Match. When I lived in Covent Garden I belonged to a gym that was 99% men and me. More like a gay bar with weights. We had a very beautiful yoga teacher called Soraya (6', all legs exotic beauty) who basically just did magical things in front of class and never looked at anyone else.  I didn't think she was a good teacher but hey, she was worshipped by her devotees.  Here, in the provinces people think if they buy the right gear and the membership they're doing fabulously, it's a fight for the back row.
> 
> So far, I've stuck to my NY resolutions this year. Maybe I'll do a 1 May  resolution and do some yoga everyday and join DH's gym for Sat class. I won't go back to martial arts though even though at the time it was good for me, I think my limits were broken there .
> 
> This has been a very helpful conversation *BBC*, thank you


The places you've lived in, *@papertiger*!  Was Central London about Central St. Martin's?  If I ever get reincarnated, I hope to have some experiences like what you've had.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Luckily it was white wine so nothing was visibly stained, but the man rudely did not offer to pay for dry cleaning! I said as much to my friends once I had cleaned myself up. Instead, he turned around, seeing me dripping wet, and goes did I do that? Like yes, yes you did. ‍♀️


Totally disingenuous of him, don't you think?  I imagine he's quite practiced at it.   
Just in general, I don't notice that people apologize much anymore.   If they do anything, they may act a little friendlier, like they know on some level they screwed up.   But to say, "I'm sorry."  That just doesn't happen often.


----------



## calexandre

papertiger said:


> And you're totally correct. I suppose every class is different, even the identity of the group. When I lived in central London and had a membership to a quite posh mixed gym yoga was *as competitive as Death Match.* When I lived in Covent Garden I belonged to a gym that was 99% men and me. More like a gay bar with weights. We had a very beautiful yoga teacher called Soraya (6', all legs exotic beauty) who basically just did magical things in front of class and never looked at anyone else.  I didn't think she was a good teacher but hey, she was worshipped by her devotees.  Here, in the provinces people think if they buy the right gear and the membership they're doing fabulously, it's a fight for the back row.



A friend of a close friend of mine wrote a really interesting book about Bikram yoga-- the practice itself, the habits of its practitioners, and the complications of Bikram's personality. The book is anthropological in spirit-- the author was a serious Bikram practitioner himself-- and over the course of writing the book, he became a _competitive yogi_. I had no idea there was such a thing, and find the whole idea of competitive yoga astounding. But, having been to a few classes like the one @papertiger describes, I suppose it does make sense!

For myself, I've always wanted to love yoga, and maybe once every couple of years I rally and go to a few classes, determined that THIS time it will be my new favorite habit. No matter the style, it never "takes." My mind and body just prefer Pilates! I admire you yogis, however, amateur and competitive alike.



cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone own these earrings, or have an opinion of Hermès silver? I think these would be a great alternative to my every day diamond studs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038398



Like @gracekelly, I have nothing but praise for H silver, and have a fair few pieces myself. These exact earrings have been on my list for ages, and I'm not sure why I haven't gotten them yet, because they're fab. Tiny but still able to make a statement (your diamond stud comparison is apt), and the best part IMO is that they curve ever so slightly, so that they sit beautifully and comfortably on the ear. It's a small touch, but the consideration that went into making them arc just so is one of the reasons I love the H silver so much.


----------



## nicole0612

calexandre said:


> My mind and body just prefer Pilates!



I agree! I have been practicing pilates for about 18 years, beginning with rehab from a running injury in college and I still love it and am so grateful for how it keeps me moving fluidly and without pain.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> The places you've lived in, *@papertiger*!  Was Central London about Central St. Martin's?  If I ever get reincarnated, I hope to have some experiences like what you've had.



I lived in Covent Garden opposite the Victoria Theatre and then moved further to the traditional 'watch quarter' (Hatton Garden still has many jewellers and repair workshops but on the other side of Farringdon Road there used to be hundreds of watch makers and repair shops, sadly, only very few exist anymore).

Central St. Martins is now at Kings Cross and looks like a warehouse! Not the same vibe at all. We're only talking about 10 years ago but the powers that be have been happily destroying London and most culture, making lots of money with their developer dinner party friends. A city's evolution is one thing, this was a planned wholesale destruction. Now the actual beautiful City of London at Bank is being sacrificed, they've built cartoon buildings on where garden squares once were.

If you come to London you must go to the Kensington Roof Gardens where Derry and Toms and Biba turned into a shopping paradise. They still do afternoon tea there but not enough people go because their PR is rubbish. That's a proper Modern building. See it quickly before they pull it down  shocking state of repair (shoddy Virgin Gyms is downstairs).


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> In a previous discussion on swimwear, @prepster and @Moirai mentioned wearing rash guards. Would you kindly share from where you bought them or any specific brands to look for? (I did look at Body Glove but nothing caught my attention.)
> 
> I'm in the market for a long sleeve rash guard as I'd like to try stand-up paddle boarding on an upcoming trip. I've been looking off and on for a rash guard for a while but never really committed to buying one but I think I really _need_ one for this trip. (I've bought one from Gap but the sizing just didn't work for me and neither did the Peter Pilotto x Target collaboration. I'm in between sizes because of my wide shoulders) Any suggestions or recommendations are welcomed. I have looked at J Crew but it's online exclusive and it seems the only size available is XL right now which doesn't work for me. I should add that I prefer a plain one with no visible logos if possible.
> 
> I also just came across these from Athleta and would like to hear feedback on their items if anyone has any. TIA!
> View attachment 4038626



Just a thought. Perhaps try one with a zipper. This could allow you to by the smaller size, stay fitted but allow for your shoulders too. Or, you could do what I do, raid the XXS in the men's dept (try Lllywhites)


----------



## Meta

Thank you @scarf1 for your suggestion on Tommy Bahama.   Will check them out. 

@papertiger Thanks for the useful tip too! I'm eyeing two different ones from Athleta at the moment and both do have zips!


----------



## Moirai

weN84 said:


> In a previous discussion on swimwear, @prepster and @Moirai mentioned wearing rash guards. Would you kindly share from where you bought them or any specific brands to look for? (I did look at Body Glove but nothing caught my attention.)
> 
> I'm in the market for a long sleeve rash guard as I'd like to try stand-up paddle boarding on an upcoming trip. I've been looking off and on for a rash guard for a while but never really committed to buying one but I think I really _need_ one for this trip. (I've bought one from Gap but the sizing just didn't work for me and neither did the Peter Pilotto x Target collaboration. I'm in between sizes because of my wide shoulders) Any suggestions or recommendations are welcomed. I have looked at J Crew but it's online exclusive and it seems the only size available is XL right now which doesn't work for me. I should add that I prefer a plain one with no visible logos if possible.
> 
> I also just came across these from Athleta and would like to hear feedback on their items if anyone has any. TIA!
> View attachment 4038626


Hi wen, you have a great memory . I do wear rash guards. The ones I own are from O'Neill purchased at Rei and Amaz called skins short sleeve rash tee. They fit like t-shirts rather than skin tight. I bought them several years ago so I'm not sure if that style is still available. I also own long sleeve ones from Athleta also purchased several years ago but rarely worn because I found them too thick. The one you posted looks light though. The brand that I really like for sun protection clothing is Coolibar. Their products are sold online via their website. I have purchased several items from them and find them comfortable and nice quality. My son's favorite rash guard is from them and some of my female cousins primarily use their rash guards for themselves and their family members. Good luck and have a great trip!


----------



## Meta

Moirai said:


> Hi wen, you have a great memory . I do wear rash guards. The ones I own are from O'Neill purchased at Rei and Amaz called skins short sleeve rash tee. They fit like t-shirts rather than skin tight. I bought them several years ago so I'm not sure if that style is still available. I also own long sleeve ones from Athleta also purchased several years ago but rarely worn because I found them too thick. The one you posted looks light though. The brand that I really like for sun protection clothing is Coolibar. Their products are sold online via their website. I have purchased several items from them and find them comfortable and nice quality. My son's favorite rash guard is from them and some of my female cousins primarily use their rash guards for themselves and their family members. Good luck and have a great trip!


Thank you very much for your recommendation @Moirai!  Off to check out Coolibar as well now.


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> Totally disingenuous of him, don't you think?  I imagine he's quite practiced at it.
> Just in general, I don't notice that people apologize much anymore.   If they do anything, they may act a little friendlier, like they know on some level they screwed up.   But to say, "I'm sorry."  That just doesn't happen often.


You’re so right! I think this man might have apologized but I can’t quite remember because my blood was too busy boiling. 


calexandre said:


> A friend of a close friend of mine wrote a really interesting book about Bikram yoga-- the practice itself, the habits of its practitioners, and the complications of Bikram's personality. The book is anthropological in spirit-- the author was a serious Bikram practitioner himself-- and over the course of writing the book, he became a _competitive yogi_. I had no idea there was such a thing, and find the whole idea of competitive yoga astounding. But, having been to a few classes like the one @papertiger describes, I suppose it does make sense!
> 
> For myself, I've always wanted to love yoga, and maybe once every couple of years I rally and go to a few classes, determined that THIS time it will be my new favorite habit. No matter the style, it never "takes." My mind and body just prefer Pilates! I admire you yogis, however, amateur and competitive alike.
> 
> 
> 
> Like @gracekelly, I have nothing but praise for H silver, and have a fair few pieces myself. These exact earrings have been on my list for ages, and I'm not sure why I haven't gotten them yet, because they're fab. Tiny but still able to make a statement (your diamond stud comparison is apt), and the best part IMO is that they curve ever so slightly, so that they sit beautifully and comfortably on the ear. It's a small touch, but the consideration that went into making them arc just so is one of the reasons I love the H silver so much.


After this glowing review the earrings have catapulted to the top of my list! I love Hermès because of the low key and lovely craftsmanship, and it sounds like the earrings embody this! 


nicole0612 said:


> I agree! I have been practicing pilates for about 18 years, beginning with rehab from a running injury in college and I still love it and am so grateful for how it keeps me moving fluidly and without pain.



I really do want to get into yoga or Pilates but for some reason I balk at having to pay (a lot) of money to go to classes when there is a free gym in my building. It’s a mental hurdle I need to get over.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you.  It would probably be good for me because I need to work on my balance.  I also have to work on my patience, and it seems it would help me to work on this as well.


I can test anybody's patience.   Whenever you're ready, I'm ready.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Ha ha, yes we must!
> 
> I *will* do yoga at least once a week and some kind of stretching/asana everyday.
> 
> Inspired by a friend who drives/takes a train for hours every week just to learn about jewellery historically, I would like to tentatively at least find a castanet class that doesn't involve such hours of travel and, hope of small hopes, somewhere that does Feldenkrais. Both activities I used to love, made me feel great and kept me obsessionally but happily practicing.


It is well worth it to learn about jewelry history.   I tend to know about 20th c. styles and some about Victorian and other late 19th/early 20th C. styles but I have yet to learn about classical Roman and other ancient styles.  And to learn about ethnic jewelry altho I already know Mexican and some Scandinavian. *@ Papertiger*, does your friend travel to a university or other venue to learn about this?  There are societies of Jewelry Historians in NY and elsewhere.


----------



## eagle1002us

Cordeliere said:


> In our house, DH does all the phone work, because I get snitty very quickly when dealing with incompetence.   It goes south oh so fast.   You are absolved for losing it.


I often hand phone to DH b/c I start to get irritated very quickly.  A professor once told me that I don't suffer fools gladly.  Since it was my first semester at that school -- I hadn't been there very long -- I wondered how he knew.  

Ebay used to arbitrarily impose these bans on selling certain things b/c of potential for counterfeiting.  So, sellers could get banned just b/c ebay was on a tear and not b/c they'd ever had a problem -- their feedback was 100 percent.  I vaguely remember getting super irritated about that on the phone.   I am a little embarrassed in retrospect that I did.  But like you, Cordy, when the conversation shows signs of going south, I gotta hand phone to DH.


----------



## cafecreme15

eagle1002us said:


> It is well worth it to learn about jewelry history.   I tend to know about 20th c. styles and some about Victorian and other late 19th/early 20th C. styles but I have yet to learn about classical Roman and other ancient styles.  And to learn about ethnic jewelry altho I already know Mexican and some Scandinavian. *@ Papertiger*, does your friend travel to a university or other venue to learn about this?  There are societies of Jewelry Historians in NY and elsewhere.


There are classes about jewelry history in NY? Please tell me more!


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> It is well worth it to learn about jewelry history.   I tend to know about 20th c. styles and some about Victorian and other late 19th/early 20th C. styles but I have yet to learn about classical Roman and other ancient styles.  And to learn about ethnic jewelry altho I already know Mexican and some Scandinavian. *@ Papertiger*, does your friend travel to a university or other venue to learn about this?  There are societies of Jewelry Historians in NY and elsewhere.



It was 'up North" (she lives 'down South' in London) so I didn't enquire further as it'd be either too far south from one house for me or too far north from another. It's with an eminent jewellery historian though so worth to her (she did tell me the name but I quickly forgot, sorry).

I met this independent designer/maker the other day who was in London to show at one of the big fairs.  I think her work is wonderful, I think you will appreciate too: https://pollygasstongoldsmith.co.uk/


----------



## papertiger

By the way everybody, I took my Elephant bracelet back to Tiffany. Kept the yg pearl fringe, mesh earrings though. Slight impulse buy for me, I only happened to see them when searching for more elephants, Quite 'feminine' looking for me but sometimes I'm into the form fitting LBD, high(ish) shoes and yg jewellery and/or pearls (DH has a thing for Dolce Gabbana corset dresses - but then I'm guess most do ha ha). I thought these could go with yg or pearls (or on their own).

Feeling a bit better today, the  helped too and I planted lots of things in the garden, hanging baskets, old metal buckets, an even older chimney pot. I also did some 'flower arranging' with twigs of rosemary (and stuffed a chicken with some more).


----------



## prepster

weN84 said:


> In a previous discussion on swimwear, @prepster and @Moirai mentioned wearing rash guards. Would you kindly share from where you bought them or any specific brands to look for? (I did look at Body Glove but nothing caught my attention.)
> 
> I'm in the market for a long sleeve rash guard as I'd like to try stand-up paddle boarding on an upcoming trip. I've been looking off and on for a rash guard for a while but never really committed to buying one but I think I really _need_ one for this trip. (I've bought one from Gap but the sizing just didn't work for me and neither did the Peter Pilotto x Target collaboration. I'm in between sizes because of my wide shoulders) Any suggestions or recommendations are welcomed. I have looked at J Crew but it's online exclusive and it seems the only size available is XL right now which doesn't work for me. I should add that I prefer a plain one with no visible logos if possible.
> 
> I also just came across these from Athleta and would like to hear feedback on their items if anyone has any. TIA!
> View attachment 4038626



Hi!  That sounds like a fun trip!  Coolibar has rash guards and sun protective shirts.  I bought a cute sun-protective dress a few years ago with ruching on the sides that could be pulled down as a dress or ruched up as a shirt or swim cover up.  I've also bought nice rash guards from Land's End.  I think Land's End has an adjustable swim tunic too, that might be fun for paddle boarding.

https://www.coolibar.com/uv-swimwear/womens-swimwear/swim-shirts-rash-guards.html

https://www.landsend.com/shop/womens-swimsuits-rash-guards-swim-shirts/-/N-ki8

Edit:  Lol!  Hi @Moirai, just reading backwards (again) and saw your post about Coolibar.  Have you tried any of their sun shirts or pants?  I need to do better about staying out of the sun.  It's so hard to do though.


----------



## nicole0612

Thursday outfit


----------



## Meta

@papertiger Glad to hear that you're feeling better.  Finally some nice warm 

@prepster Thank you!  I think the ruched dress sounds cute and Athleta has one as well. From the reviews though it doesn't seem to be flattering for most.  Off to check out Land's End now.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Hi!  That sounds like a fun trip!  Coolibar has rash guards and sun protective shirts.  I bought a cute sun-protective dress a few years ago with ruching on the sides that could be pulled down as a dress or ruched up as a shirt or swim cover up.  I've also bought nice rash guards from Land's End.  I think Land's End has an adjustable swim tunic too, that might be fun for paddle boarding.
> 
> https://www.coolibar.com/uv-swimwear/womens-swimwear/swim-shirts-rash-guards.html
> 
> https://www.landsend.com/shop/womens-swimsuits-rash-guards-swim-shirts/-/N-ki8
> 
> Edit:  Lol!  Hi @Moirai, just reading backwards (again) and saw your post about Coolibar.  Have you tried any of their sun shirts or pants?  I need to do better about staying out of the sun.  It's so hard to do though.


Hi prepster . I have the oceanside tunic dress. It's flattering and I plan to wear on vacation in the summer. I also have the sun wrap which I recently wore while traveling and the seaside hoodie. All three are made of soft fabric and very comfortable to wear. The hoodie is light weight, not the standard heavy fabric of most hoodies so it's great for summer. I still have an airy white hoodie that dries quickly when wet purchased years ago, that I wear on top of my swimsuit when I don't want to wear a rash guard. Sadly, it's no longer made otherwise I would buy another one. I have not tried their shirts or pants so I can't comment on the fit of those.Nice to know another coolibar customer.

@weN84 I have also purchased Land end rash guards for my family and some were too thick. Hopefully you can order and easily return if they are not to your liking.

@nicole0612 Beautiful! Love the color coordination with your VCA earrings.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> I lived in Covent Garden opposite the Victoria Theatre and then moved further to the traditional 'watch quarter' (Hatton Garden still has many jewellers and repair workshops but on the other side of Farringdon Road there used to be hundreds of watch makers and repair shops, sadly, only very few exist anymore).
> 
> Central St. Martins is now at Kings Cross and looks like a warehouse! Not the same vibe at all. We're only talking about 10 years ago but the powers that be have been happily destroying London and most culture, making lots of money with their developer dinner party friends. A city's evolution is one thing, this was a planned wholesale destruction. Now the actual beautiful City of London at Bank is being sacrificed, they've built cartoon buildings on where garden squares once were.
> 
> If you come to London you must go to the Kensington Roof Gardens where Derry and Toms and Biba turned into a shopping paradise. They still do afternoon tea there but not enough people go because their PR is rubbish. That's a proper Modern building. See it quickly before they pull it down  shocking state of repair (shoddy Virgin Gyms is downstairs).


I think we've been to London twice.   Once b/c I was going to a conference at Cork and then we went over to Edinburgh since I'd always wanted to see Scotland.  And then London.   
Several years later we went to London in December -- weather was actually quite pleasant, cool in the day, brisk in the evenings, but we were dressed for it.  I wanted to see a Mary Quant exhibit at the V&A and a Tiffany exhibition elsewhere (blanking on the name).   Have not been out of the country since.   Life happens.   

I've noticed a number of new trompe l'oeil buildings around D.C.   Where facades look 3 dimensional zig-zag from one angle and flat from another.  The perspective changes from one moment to the other when driving past the building.   Do you have those kind of buildings going up?  They are modern but interesting, not a plain glass box.   In the 80's some buildings with little turrets and Cathedral style arched windows were going up.   I think that trend died out pretty quickly.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Hi prepster . I have the oceanside tunic dress. It's flattering and I plan to wear on vacation in the summer. I also have the sun wrap which I recently wore while traveling and the seaside hoodie. All three are made of soft fabric and very comfortable to wear. The hoodie is light weight, not the standard heavy fabric of most hoodies so it's great for summer. I still have an airy white hoodie that dries quickly when wet purchased years ago, that I wear on top of my swimsuit when I don't want to wear a rash guard. Sadly, it's no longer made otherwise I would buy another one. I have not tried their shirts or pants so I can't comment on the fit of those.Nice to know another coolibar customer.
> 
> @weN84 I have also purchased Land end rash guards for my family and some were too thick. Hopefully you can order and easily return if they are not to your liking.
> 
> @nicole0612 Beautiful! Love the color coordination with your VCA earrings.


What is a rash guard?


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> It was 'up North" (she lives 'down South' in London) so I didn't enquire further as it'd be either too far south from one house for me or too far north from another. It's with an eminent jewellery historian though so worth to her (she did tell me the name but I quickly forgot, sorry).
> 
> I met this independent designer/maker the other day I who was in London to show at one of the big fairs.  I think her work is wonderful, I think you will appreciate too: https://pollygasstongoldsmith.co.uk/


I did check out the Polly Gasston pieces, thanks for the link.  The piece I liked best was this gold brooch with boulder opal peeking out.


----------



## eagle1002us

Speaking of H silver, has anyone tried out the Game collection on H.com?  This kind of geometric design (below) in rings and bracelets.  To me, pieces like this almost scream out to be stacked but I don't know if the end result will look artistic or cluttered.  I wash my hands a fair amount so if I got one of these thin rings I'd have to have the band fit tightly so it wouldn't fall off.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Thursday outfit
> View attachment 4040828
> View attachment 4040829



Perfect colouring Nicole, you look beautiful


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I did check out the Polly Gasston pieces, thanks for the link.  The piece I liked best was this gold brooch with boulder opal peeking out.



I like that one too. Hr primary focus is on the beauty of the gold and everything is in 22K


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> @papertiger Glad to hear that you're feeling better.  Finally some nice warm
> 
> @prepster Thank you!  I think the ruched dress sounds cute and Athleta has one as well. From the reviews though it doesn't seem to be flattering for most.  Off to check out Land's End now.



Thank you, and isn't is wonderful, at last.  I still have a sore throat ad am a bit tired so I haven't been able to do any hospital visits. Getting there though


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> What is a rash guard?


Eagle, it's a top made of synthetic material with spf that prevents sunburn so one does not need to apply sunscreen in the areas covered by the top. I believe it was originally made to prevent rashes or chafing from swimming, surfing, and other water activities hence its name. There are more brands and variety available nowadays due to greater awareness of need for sun protection.



papertiger said:


> Thank you, and isn't is wonderful, at last.  I still have a sore throat ad am a bit tired so I haven't been able to do any hospital visits. Getting there though


PT, hope you feel better soon. I have not been able to keep up with the thread so my apology for not joining in on recent conversations.


----------



## Cordeliere

My contribution to DUF  (dress up Friday) is follows Genie's rule (throw on a scarf and call it dress up).  I was inspired by Nicole's oh so elegant looking striped outfit yesterday and brought out my Mediterranee.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> My contribution to DUF  (dress up Friday) is follows Genie's rule (throw on a scarf and call it dress up).  I was inspired by Nicole's oh so elegant looking striped outfit yesterday and brought out my Mediterranee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041913


Corde, you look fabulous. I love the knot. How do you fold it? Thought I could try a variation of it for my Jaquar quetzal csgm.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Eagle, it's a top made of synthetic material with spf that prevents sunburn so one does not need to apply sunscreen in the areas covered by the top. I believe it was originally made to prevent rashes or chafing from swimming, surfing, and other water activities hence its name. There are more brands and variety available nowadays due to greater awareness of need for sun protection.
> 
> 
> PT, hope you feel better soon. I have not been able to keep up with the thread so my apology for not joining in on recent conversations.



No apology necessary at all.


----------



## papertiger

Really I'm just pottering since I still can't go out I did some gardening, washed my hair, played the piano and read a diary I have never read for 20 years (dear lord what drama, but I did soooo much. Seems like I used to work on my art and myself like crazy, or maybe it was because I was crazy that I had to.) 

Anyway belated DUT or dress-up Friday 

I didn't wear the necklace in the end




I thought I'd wear one of the dress purchases mentioned in my diary, it was pristine 1970s vintage then. Sorry for the wet hair (and when did this shirt dress get so tight?!?!).


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> There are classes about jewelry history in NY? Please tell me more!


There is a Society of Jewelry Historians in NYC.   Google them.  There might be some other links but I think that is the primary one.   I don't live in NYC, I just admire it from a distance.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Really I'm just pottering since I still can't go out I did some gardening, washed my hair, played the piano and read a diary I have never read for 20 years (dear lord what drama, but I did soooo much. Seems like I used to work on my art and myself like crazy, or maybe it was because I was crazy that I had to.)
> 
> Anyway belated DUT or dress-up Friday
> 
> I didn't wear the necklace in the end
> 
> View attachment 4042020
> 
> 
> I thought I'd wear one of the dress purchases mentioned in my diary, it was pristine 1970s vintage then. Sorry for the wet hair (and when did this shirt dress get so tight?!?!).
> 
> View attachment 4042023


That ring and the way it goes with the dress is an amazing combo.  Close-up of the ring, please?


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> By the way everybody, I took my Elephant bracelet back to Tiffany. Kept the yg pearl fringe, mesh earrings though. Slight impulse buy for me, I only happened to see them when searching for more elephants, Quite 'feminine' looking for me but sometimes I'm into the form fitting LBD, high(ish) shoes and yg jewellery and/or pearls (DH has a thing for Dolce Gabbana corset dresses - but then I'm guess most do ha ha). I thought these could go with yg or pearls (or on their own).
> 
> Feeling a bit better today, the  helped too and I planted lots of things in the garden, hanging baskets, old metal buckets, an even older chimney pot. I also did some 'flower arranging' with twigs of rosemary (and stuffed a chicken with some more).


I missed the elephant bracelet story.   If you have a link to the tiffany item, please share.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> That ring and the way it goes with the dress is an amazing combo.  Close-up of the ring, please?


Here you are. It a Gucci 'Anger Forrest' ring in Large. They may have some left, there's also a black enamel world now too but I'm not sure I need anymore animals on my fingers he he.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I missed the elephant bracelet story.   If you have a link to the tiffany item, please share.



http://www.tiffany.co.uk/jewelry/br...earch&trackgridpos=1&tracktile=new&fromcid=-1


It was to go with this elephant


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> Corde, you look fabulous. I love the knot. How do you fold it? Thought I could try a variation of it for my Jaquar quetzal csgm.



Oh you flatter me.  I have no tying skills.  The scarf is just folded in a triangle with the ends slipped in a trio ring.  I always anguish over whether to put the horizontal ring at the top or the bottom.  ha ha


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Really I'm just pottering since I still can't go out I did some gardening, washed my hair, played the piano and read a diary I have never read for 20 years (dear lord what drama, but I did soooo much. Seems like I used to work on my art and myself like crazy, or maybe it was because I was crazy that I had to.)
> 
> Anyway belated DUT or dress-up Friday
> 
> I didn't wear the necklace in the end
> 
> View attachment 4042020
> 
> 
> I thought I'd wear one of the dress purchases mentioned in my diary, it was pristine 1970s vintage then. Sorry for the wet hair (and when did this shirt dress get so tight?!?!).
> 
> View attachment 4042023



Great pattern and colors.   The nail color is a nice touch.   On of the things that is fun about DUT is contrasting other people's clothes with my own.  I realized that other than silk blouses and a few floral dresses, everything in my closet is a solid color.  Noticing these differences is option stretching.


----------



## Cordeliere

Deja vu all over again.

Took the previously posted picture this a.m.   Started out the door and was shocked that it was hot.   Switched to a lighter weight top, same scarf--different tie.   I figure posting 2 today excuses me from night week.  Right?




Then at 4 pm put on my slob clothes (black tee and shorts) to go to happy hour at Mexican restaurant.  I knew the salsa would be making dive attacks at my clothes.   If I didn't drip it, DH would spill or sling it.   Zero point in wearing something I care about.   But hey, put a twilly  around my neck, so that made it dress up.  And a twilly is a much more difficult target for the salsa than a 90 would be.   Do you ever wish bibs would come into fashion?  Maybe teflon covered Hermes bibs?


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Deja vu all over again.
> 
> Took the previously posted picture this a.m.   Started out the door and was shocked that it was hot.   Switched to a lighter weight top, same scarf--different tie.   I figure posting 2 today excuses me from night week.  Right?
> 
> View attachment 4042374
> 
> 
> Then at 4 pm put on my slob clothes (black tee and shorts) to go to happy hour at Mexican restaurant.  I knew the salsa would be making dive attacks at my clothes.   If I didn't drip it, DH would spill or sling it.   Zero point in wearing something I care about.   But hey, put a twilly  around my neck, so that made it dress up.  And a twilly is a much more difficult target for the salsa than a 90 would be.   Do you ever wish bibs would come into fashion?  Maybe teflon covered Hermes bibs?



Have to make it fit for the weather and what we do. Had we been Edwardian ladies we would be changing our clothes very few hours. Beautiful colours *Cordie
*
Any food EAMAYL or happy hour events are anxiety inducing for wearing scarves, I _have_ to take mine off, a full chin to floor bib or overall would be a great idea.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> Oh you flatter me.  I have no tying skills.  The scarf is just folded in a triangle with the ends slipped in a trio ring.  I always anguish over whether to put the horizontal ring at the top or the bottom.  ha ha
> 
> View attachment 4042349


Haha, thought you were going to show me something elaborate with layers. My knot knowledge is in the negative numbers


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone wear a losange?


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone wear a losange?



I bought one and returned it.   I loved the way it tied and the material.  It would have been great for my casual lifestyle.  The reason I returned it was the colorway was a pastel one and I go more for vivid colors.   

@momasaurus has some losanges.  May she will weigh in.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> View attachment 4042090



That elephant is awesome.  Broaches and pins are my favorite genre of jewelry.   And the texture of your outfit is a delight.


----------



## Moirai

@papertiger my recent dress-up . Downtime during a business trip at my favorite Vegas hotel, Wynn Encore


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> That elephant is awesome.  Broaches and pins are my favorite genre of jewelry.   And the texture of your outfit is a delight.



Thank you, I'm just learning the value of them. What do your brooches and pins look like?


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> @papertiger my recent dress-up . Downtime during a business trip at my favorite Vegas hotel, Wynn Encore
> View attachment 4042808



Oh you look pretty as a picture, and just look at that fabulous festive dining room.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> I bought one and returned it.   I loved the way it tied and the material.  It would have been great for my casual lifestyle.  The reason I returned it was the colorway was a pastel one and I go more for vivid colors.
> 
> @momasaurus has some losanges.  May she will weigh in.


I have one losange, @nicole0612, a men's cashmere. I bought it in the fall, and it's been a horrible winter, so I haven't used it much yet. I think it will be perfect for summer when you want some warmth around the neck, but still a light and breezy feel. It weighs absolutely nothing!


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> I bought one and returned it.   I loved the way it tied and the material.  It would have been great for my casual lifestyle.  The reason I returned it was the colorway was a pastel one and I go more for vivid colors.
> 
> @momasaurus has some losanges.  May she will weigh in.





momasaurus said:


> I have one losange, @nicole0612, a men's cashmere. I bought it in the fall, and it's been a horrible winter, so I haven't used it much yet. I think it will be perfect for summer when you want some warmth around the neck, but still a light and breezy feel. It weighs absolutely nothing!



Thank you both! I tried on one GM cashmere men’s losange and it seemed like a lovely size. I was not able to try a MM cashmere, but I suspect it might be a little too small?


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> @papertiger my recent dress-up . Downtime during a business trip at my favorite Vegas hotel, Wynn Encore
> View attachment 4042808



You look so beautiful!


----------



## scarf1

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone wear a losange?


I tried on one of the new small CS ones, and didn’t care for it.

I might like one of the larger ones, but didn’t try one on.


----------



## Genie27

It’s so nice to see your outfits, ladies! Glad you’re on the mend @papertiger 

@nicole0612 @Moirai @Cordeliere - gorgeous colours - thank you for posting them. I’ve been crazy-busy and in a wee slump, but this weekend is finally warm and sunny and it’s helping. 

A couple of recent outfits - Chanel dress, cardi, jacket, and not all visible costume jewelry. 

PT, the closest item for now that works on this dress is my old enamel chain belt used as a necklace. I’m still looking for a strong vertical but the edge stripe on the cardi seems to help. 

It’s finally time for short jackets.


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both! I tried on one GM cashmere men’s losange and it seemed like a lovely size. I was not able to try a MM cashmere, but I suspect it might be a little too small?


Yes, mine is GM from the men's department. I don't remember trying on MM


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Oh you look pretty as a picture, and just look at that fabulous festive dining room.





nicole0612 said:


> You look so beautiful!





Genie27 said:


> It’s so nice to see your outfits, ladies! Glad you’re on the mend @papertiger
> 
> @nicole0612 @Moirai @Cordeliere - gorgeous colours - thank you for posting them. I’ve been crazy-busy and in a wee slump, but this weekend is finally warm and sunny and it’s helping.
> 
> A couple of recent outfits - Chanel dress, cardi, jacket, and not all visible costume jewelry.
> 
> PT, the closest item for now that works on this dress is my old enamel chain belt used as a necklace. I’m still looking for a strong vertical but the edge stripe on the cardi seems to help.
> 
> It’s finally time for short jackets.


Thank you for the kind compliments, ladies! Thanks to all for the likes! 
@Genie27 I love the cardi and dress combo. I have been wearing similar style with my cosmopolite cardi over a NM cashmere dress. Did you recently get the jacket?


----------



## Genie27

@Moirai it’s an older jacket - 2009 Fall. It’s a thick but airy wool tweed so it’s great for 10C/50F weather. For me that is spring/fall. I have another one that is lighter but still bulky looking for 60F. And my Versailles is for almost all summer. 

Biggest complaint for this one is the pilling - it’s quite bad and makes the jacket look a bit shabby. I will need to de-pill when I’m in the mood - *very carefully* as the cross threads are very thin ply and I could easily cut them with a razor and ruin the whole jacket. 

I’m eyeing a basic version of one of the Salzburg jackets - the ones with the box pleat on the back - for casual use in serious winter. 

Then I will have a full set of Chanel jackets for each season and can start to double up.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> @Moirai it’s an older jacket - 2009 Fall. It’s a thick but airy wool tweed so it’s great for 10C/50F weather. For me that is spring/fall. I have another one that is lighter but still bulky looking for 60F. And my Versailles is for almost all summer.
> 
> Biggest complaint for this one is the pilling - it’s quite bad and makes the jacket look a bit shabby. I will need to de-pill when I’m in the mood - *very carefully* as the cross threads are very thin ply and I could easily cut them with a razor and ruin the whole jacket.
> 
> I’m eyeing a basic version of one of the Salzburg jackets - the ones with the box pleat on the back - for casual use in serious winter.
> 
> Then I will have a full set of Chanel jackets for each season and can start to double up.


Some of the older jackets are really beautiful. It’s great that they are in the resale market rather than being discarded. Do you have pic of the Salzburg you’re interested in?


----------



## Dextersmom

Sorry to change the subject.  I wanted to share a shot of this Joie denim jacket I am wearing today.  @gracekelly and I were talking a couple weeks ago about brooches on denim.  These crystal one's came on this jacket and I love the bling.


----------



## Cordeliere

Dextersmom said:


> Sorry to change the subject.  I wanted to share a shot of this Joie denim jacket I am wearing today.  @gracekelly and I were talking a couple weeks ago about brooches on denim.  These crystal one's came on this jacket and I love the bling.



Love this.


----------



## Dextersmom

Cordeliere said:


> Love this.


Thank you.


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> I have one losange, @nicole0612, a men's cashmere. I bought it in the fall, and it's been a horrible winter, so I haven't used it much yet. I think it will be perfect for summer when you want some warmth around the neck, but still a light and breezy feel. It weighs absolutely nothing!


Any mod shots, @momasaurus ? I liked the one I tried on but it was from the women’s section.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Some of the older jackets are really beautiful. It’s great that they are in the resale market rather than being discarded. Do you have pic of the Salzburg you’re interested in?


It’s this one....there is another that has embellishments in the front, but the plain one will do for daily use. I think @ailoveresale had it. My hesitation is that the cut may be unflattering because of how wide it is on the bottom. If it hits me at the wrong height it will not be a good look. I’m tempted to size down because of that.


----------



## gracekelly

Dextersmom said:


> Sorry to change the subject.  I wanted to share a shot of this Joie denim jacket I am wearing today.  @gracekelly and I were talking a couple weeks ago about brooches on denim.  These crystal one's came on this jacket and I love the bling.


Exactly what I love!


----------



## Dextersmom

gracekelly said:


> Exactly what I love!


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Any mod shots, @momasaurus ? I liked the one I tried on but it was from the women’s section.


I'm out all day and evening, but will try to get to this tomorrow!


----------



## gracekelly

Dextersmom said:


>


I have sort of had it with the Chanel brooch prices.  I'm  back on my vintage brooch kick again.  I feel like a kid in the candy store with the lower prices for really nice pieces.


----------



## Moirai

Dextersmom said:


> Sorry to change the subject.  I wanted to share a shot of this Joie denim jacket I am wearing today.  @gracekelly and I were talking a couple weeks ago about brooches on denim.  These crystal one's came on this jacket and I love the bling.


Great look! 


Genie27 said:


> It’s this one....there is another that has embellishments in the front, but the plain one will do for daily use. I think @ailoveresale had it. My hesitation is that the cut may be unflattering because of how wide it is on the bottom. If it hits me at the wrong height it will not be a good look. I’m tempted to size down because of that.


I see what you mean about the flare. I think it's a tricky style on any body type.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Sorry to change the subject.  I wanted to share a shot of this Joie denim jacket I am wearing today.  @gracekelly and I were talking a couple weeks ago about brooches on denim.  These crystal one's came on this jacket and I love the bling.  [/QUOTE



I LOVE THIS! Thanks so much for the inspo - I just got a denim jacket from Banana Republic, and I think a brooch like this would look great on it! Where did you get these? I would love an inexpensive one.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> I LOVE THIS! Thanks so much for the inspo - I just got a denim jacket from Banana Republic, and I think a brooch like this would look great on it! Where did you get these? I would love an inexpensive one.


Hi cc, these brooches came pinned on this denim jacket and the only other brooches I have are Chanel, so I'm not sure where to find one's like this.  If I see any out and about, I will share with you. 


gracekelly said:


> I have sort of had it with the Chanel brooch prices.  I'm  back on my vintage brooch kick again.  I feel like a kid in the candy store with the lower prices for really nice pieces.


That is awesome.  I agree the prices are insane. 



Moirai said:


> Great look!
> 
> 
> I see what you mean about the flare. I think it's a tricky style on any body type.


Thank you.


----------



## cafecreme15

Went to a Phillies game today with some old friends who were visiting for the weekend! It was perfect weather for a ballgame! Since the Phillies’ color is red, I wore two of the only red things I own - a red LOFT cardigan and my new rouge grenat Hermès belt! Also wearing a short sleeve Christopher Fischer cashmere shirt, my new and current favorite pair of rag and bone jeans, and accessorized with my super comfy Burberry trainers and my little LV Eva bag - wanted to keep it casual of course, but not shlumpy. Luckily we were in a suite so I didn’t have any putting bag on the floor issues *phew*


----------



## calexandre

All these photos of you ladies wearing brooches is making me want to wear the small selection I have in my jewelry box. I've had them for years and have never managed to wear a single one, because I'm shy of putting holes in my lapels. Some of the coats on which I think a brooch would look best are the coats which I most hesitate to prick (some vintage Trigeres and Diors come to mind). If any of your brooch-lovers have tips on getting past this hesitation, please give me a shove! Or is it a matter of certain fabrics concealing the pricks better than others?


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> It’s this one....there is another that has embellishments in the front, but the plain one will do for daily use. I think @ailoveresale had it. My hesitation is that the cut may be unflattering because of how wide it is on the bottom. If it hits me at the wrong height it will not be a good look. I’m tempted to size down because of that.


Oh I have this in Navy. I know what you mean about the flare.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Went to a Phillies game today with some old friends who were visiting for the weekend! It was perfect weather for a ballgame! Since the Phillies’ color is red, I wore two of the only red things I own - a red LOFT cardigan and my new rouge grenat Hermès belt! Also wearing a short sleeve Christopher Fischer cashmere shirt, my new and current favorite pair of rag and bone jeans, and accessorized with my super comfy Burberry trainers and my little LV Eva bag - wanted to keep it casual of course, but not shlumpy. Luckily we were in a suite so I didn’t have any putting bag on the floor issues *phew*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044816



You look so cute!


----------



## gracekelly

calexandre said:


> All these photos of you ladies wearing brooches is making me want to wear the small selection I have in my jewelry box. I've had them for years and have never managed to wear a single one, because I'm shy of putting holes in my lapels. Some of the coats on which I think a brooch would look best are the coats which I most hesitate to prick (some vintage Trigeres and Diors come to mind). If any of your brooch-lovers have tips on getting past this hesitation, please give me a shove! Or is it a matter of certain fabrics concealing the pricks better than others?


The obvious fabric that works is a tweed because it will show nothing when you take the pin out.  Many other woolens work as well and basically any fabric with texture.  You do have to be concerned with the weight of the brooch vis a vis the fabric and that is a judgement call.  I have some that I only use on a coat because of their weight.    I never pin into a thin blouse and did tear one once when I tried.  There are some collars that you can pin into if you want to wear at your throat, and those blouses tend to be heavier material and not solid.  I do not pin into silks,  ever.  Or leather, though I have seen that done.  A friend once told me that if you use a piece of felt inside a thinner fabric and pin through the top fabric and the felt, it will work better because there is more stability.  I have not tried it. but it sounds reasonable.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Went to a Phillies game today with some old friends who were visiting for the weekend! It was perfect weather for a ballgame! Since the Phillies’ color is red, I wore two of the only red things I own - a red LOFT cardigan and my new rouge grenat Hermès belt! Also wearing a short sleeve Christopher Fischer cashmere shirt, my new and current favorite pair of rag and bone jeans, and accessorized with my super comfy Burberry trainers and my little LV Eva bag - wanted to keep it casual of course, but not shlumpy. Luckily we were in a suite so I didn’t have any putting bag on the floor issues *phew*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044816


Adorable!  Great weather for a game!


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> It’s so nice to see your outfits, ladies! Glad you’re on the mend @papertiger
> 
> @nicole0612 @Moirai @Cordeliere - gorgeous colours - thank you for posting them. I’ve been crazy-busy and in a wee slump, but this weekend is finally warm and sunny and it’s helping.
> 
> A couple of recent outfits - Chanel dress, cardi, jacket, and not all visible costume jewelry.
> 
> PT, the closest item for now that works on this dress is my old enamel chain belt used as a necklace. I’m still looking for a strong vertical but the edge stripe on the cardi seems to help.
> 
> It’s finally time for short jackets.




Looking grrreat in both! The sun has made all the difference. 

Love chain belts, can't praise them enough, I have a Chanel and a Gucci. Gucci are doing some very nice ones right now incidentally.  What does you enamel one look like, you may have to jog my memory?


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Sorry to change the subject.  I wanted to share a shot of this Joie denim jacket I am wearing today.  @gracekelly and I were talking a couple weeks ago about brooches on denim.  These crystal one's came on this jacket and I love the bling.



You look good in these laid back, casual clothes with sparkle, not everyone does. 

I hope didn't get rid of my old denim jacket 4 years ago when we moved. I know I got rid of a lot of stuff and I remember umming and ah-ing over it. I spent a lot of time sewing patches on... . Looking at your jacket I want to wear it again this Summer, the other 2 I have, one is very fine, practically a shirt and the other a VW hard as cardboard.


----------



## papertiger

calexandre said:


> All these photos of you ladies wearing brooches is making me want to wear the small selection I have in my jewelry box. I've had them for years and have never managed to wear a single one, because I'm shy of putting holes in my lapels. Some of the coats on which I think a brooch would look best are the coats which I most hesitate to prick (some vintage Trigeres and Diors come to mind). If any of your brooch-lovers have tips on getting past this hesitation, please give me a shove! Or is it a matter of certain fabrics concealing the pricks better than others?



Besides tweed jackets and coats (for reasons GK already mentioned) jumpers often work apart from very finest. Denim jackets also work as well as velvet, just brush back if crushed. The looser and more textured the weave, the more you can get away with on anything, and of course just check the pin is not too thick, some of the costume jewellery pins could drill for oil.


----------



## papertiger

I've been 'convalescing' by working from home. meanwhile I've been enjoying the sunshine and watching the bees fly from bush to bush


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Besides tweed jackets and coats (for reasons GK already mentioned) jumpers often work apart from very finest. Denim jackets also work as well as velvet, just brush back if crushed. The looser and more textured the weave, the more you can get away with on anything, and of course just check the pin is not too thick, some of the costume jewellery pins could drill for oil.



How could I forget to mention denim in my post!!!   Duh!!!!!

You are so right about pin stick/backs.  Sometimes they are too sharp or thick , or too soft and can bend if the fabric is very firm.  I have that problem with the denim sometimes and have ceased and desisted on some occasions with a pinning attempt.   I have purchased some Chanel brooches and found they were  too big and heavy for many things and they  were sitting in the drawer.  I subsequently made the decision to sell them and did not regret it.  

BTW, how can anyone live without a denim jacket?? lol!  It is a go-to piece if flying out the door.  Of course, in the city, one might feel differently, but here in LA (one big suburb!) it is a necessary part of the wardrobe.


----------



## cathe_kim

calexandre said:


> All these photos of you ladies wearing brooches is making me want to wear the small selection I have in my jewelry box. I've had them for years and have never managed to wear a single one, because I'm shy of putting holes in my lapels. Some of the coats on which I think a brooch would look best are the coats which I most hesitate to prick (some vintage Trigeres and Diors come to mind). If any of your brooch-lovers have tips on getting past this hesitation, please give me a shove! Or is it a matter of certain fabrics concealing the pricks better than others?



I've always been afraid of the same thing. I've been collecting a couple of brooches and have worn it out with a couple of blazers that I didn't really care for. It felt amazing, almost naughty!!


----------



## gracekelly

cathe_kim said:


> I've always been afraid of the same thing. I've been collecting a couple of brooches and have worn it out with a couple of blazers that I didn't really care for. It felt amazing, almost naughty!!


lol!  If you really want to throw caution to the wind, trying wearing more than one at the same time!  Now that is really exhilarating!


----------



## cathe_kim

gracekelly said:


> How could I forget to mention denim in my post!!!   Duh!!!!!
> 
> You are so right about pin stick/backs.  Sometimes they are too sharp or thick , or too soft and can bend if the fabric is very firm.  I have that problem with the denim sometimes and have ceased and desisted on some occasions with a pinning attempt.   I have purchased some Chanel brooches and found they were  too big and heavy for many things and they  were sitting in the drawer.  I subsequently made the decision to sell them and did not regret it.
> 
> BTW, how can anyone live without a denim jacket?? lol!  It is a go-to piece if flying out the door.  Of course, in the city, one might feel differently, but here in LA (one big suburb!) it is a necessary part of the wardrobe.


I'm guilty of living without a denim jacket. lol I just can't find one that flatters me and am still on the hunt for a good one.

Also, for some reason, I lump denim jackets into the same category as leather jackets. In my mind, I'll just wear my leather jacket whenever I feel like denim would look good. I know this doesn't make any sense at all!


----------



## cathe_kim

gracekelly said:


> lol!  If you really want to throw caution to the wind, trying wearing more than one that the same time!  Now that is really exhilarating!


HAHA! Just the thought causes me great anxiety but maybe one day when I'm in a dare devil mood!

Even when I re-pin my brooches to my carefree blazers, I carefully pin it in the same exact place the holes are so I don't create new ones. It's honestly a pain in my butt. I think I should just buy 2 of each jacket: 1 for the brooches and the other for the "oh no, the holes are too big now, I need to go back to a blank slate".


----------



## gracekelly

I spent a segment of time on Sat. going through the brooch collection and pulling out spring/summer jackets to pin them on.  I find that when I do this, or at least get a good idea about what I want to pair, it saves a lot of time getting dressed.  Now I will admit to spending at least 1/2 hour searching through three closets looking for a particular brooch that I have used on a particular jacket.  Since Mr, Murphy was at my house and living in my closet that afternoon, I finally found it on a winter  jacket in my bedroom closet, which is where I had started the hunt in the first place!


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> You look good in these laid back, casual clothes with sparkle, not everyone does.
> 
> I hope didn't get rid of my old denim jacket 4 years ago when we moved. I know I got rid of a lot of stuff and I remember umming and ah-ing over it. I spent a lot of time sewing patches on... . Looking at your jacket I want to wear it again this Summer, the other 2 I have, one is very fine, practically a shirt and the other a VW hard as cardboard.


Thank you, papertiger.  I adore wearing tank tops, so kimono's and denim jackets are staples for me.


----------



## Dextersmom

Here I am stating the obvious.  I love denim jackets.  The one I wear the most is a slightly distressed and cropped version by Vince.  Another well loved one in heavy rotation is a light denim one by Current Elliott.  Today I wore this embroidered one by Blank NYC (purchased at Nordstrom).


----------



## gracekelly

Dextersmom said:


> Here I am stating the obvious.  I love denim jackets.  The one I wear the most is a slightly distressed and cropped version by Vince.  Another well loved one in heavy rotation is a light denim one by Current Elliott.  Today I wore this embroidered one by Blank NYC (purchased at Nordstrom).


Pansies! How pretty!  If I found one with embroidery I know I would snap it up.


----------



## Dextersmom

gracekelly said:


> Pansies! How pretty!  If I found one with embroidery I know I would snap it up.


Thank you, gracekelly. It also has a pretty hummingbird on the back.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Here I am stating the obvious.  I love denim jackets.  The one I wear the most is a slightly distressed and cropped version by Vince.  Another well loved one in heavy rotation is a light denim one by Current Elliott.  Today I wore this embroidered one by Blank NYC (purchased at Nordstrom).



Love this!! You have an excellent selection of denim jackets. They’re difficult to wear in my climate since there is only really a few week period where you need a jacket of that weight. Im envisioning wearing mine mostly on summer nights.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this!! You have an excellent selection of denim jackets. They’re difficult to wear in my climate since there is only really a few week period where you need a jacket of that weight. Im envisioning wearing mine mostly on summer nights.


Thanks, cafecreme.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Went to a Phillies game today with some old friends who were visiting for the weekend! It was perfect weather for a ballgame! Since the Phillies’ color is red, I wore two of the only red things I own - a red LOFT cardigan and my new rouge grenat Hermès belt! Also wearing a short sleeve Christopher Fischer cashmere shirt, my new and current favorite pair of rag and bone jeans, and accessorized with my super comfy Burberry trainers and my little LV Eva bag - wanted to keep it casual of course, but not shlumpy. Luckily we were in a suite so I didn’t have any putting bag on the floor issues *phew*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044816


You look lovely! I love rouge grenat, such a pretty red.



gracekelly said:


> The obvious fabric that works is a tweed because it will show nothing when you take the pin out.  Many other woolens work as well and basically any fabric with texture.  You do have to be concerned with the weight of the brooch vis a vis the fabric and that is a judgement call.  I have some that I only use on a coat because of their weight.    I never pin into a thin blouse and did tear one once when I tried.  There are some collars that you can pin into if you want to wear at your throat, and those blouses tend to be heavier material and not solid.  I do not pin into silks,  ever.  Or leather, though I have seen that done.  A friend once told me that if you use a piece of felt inside a thinner fabric and pin through the top fabric and the felt, it will work better because there is more stability.  I have not tried it. but it sounds reasonable.


I read about the felt fabric tip from you, thanks! It does help in preventing the brooch from drooping too much, esp heavy Chanel brooches.



papertiger said:


> I've been 'convalescing' by working from home. meanwhile I've been enjoying the sunshine and watching the bees fly from bush


How pretty - reminds me that summer is coming, hooray!



Dextersmom said:


> Here I am stating the obvious.  I love denim jackets.  The one I wear the most is a slightly distressed and cropped version by Vince.  Another well loved one in heavy rotation is a light denim one by Current Elliott.  Today I wore this embroidered one by Blank NYC (purchased at Nordstrom).


I love this combo of floral and denim. Nice to see a fellow chatster with a Bal bag


----------



## Genie27

Ok it’s DUTuesday here and I could use some outfit advice. Here is the cashmere sparkle knit skirt I made - problem is I can’t find a suitable top. I would wear it with my fur when it’s colder, as I made it for a neutral palette.

Any thoughts on colours and silhouettes to try?

I can’t tuck anything in, and the top has to cover the tummy loosely as the waist area is not too structured other than the very loose elastic waistband.

I’m thinking of making a blouson top in the same yarn, but plain knit, not basket weave. Hmmmm....


----------



## Dextersmom

Moirai said:


> You look lovely! I love rouge grenat, such a pretty red.
> 
> 
> I read about the felt fabric tip from you, thanks! It does help in preventing the brooch from drooping too much, esp heavy Chanel brooches.
> 
> 
> How pretty - reminds me that summer is coming, hooray!
> 
> 
> I love this combo of floral and denim. Nice to see a fellow chatster with a Bal bag


Thank you, Moirai.  I used to only carry Balenciaga. Though I have moved on to other brands, I still have my most favorite Bal's that I will more than likely keep forever.


----------



## periogirl28

If you ont


Genie27 said:


> Ok it’s DUTuesday here and I could use some outfit advice. Here is the cashmere sparkle knit skirt I made - problem is I can’t find a suitable top. I would wear it with my fur when it’s colder, as I made it for a neutral palette.
> 
> Any thoughts on colours and silhouettes to try?
> 
> I can’t tuck anything in, and the top has to cover the tummy loosely as the waist area is not too structured other than the very loose elastic waistband.
> 
> I’m thinking of making a blouson top in the same yarn, but plain knit, not basket weave. Hmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046423
> View attachment 4046424



If you don't mind my 2 pence worth. First, that a lovely skirt, I admire your skill and I would so wear it. My suggestions are to look for a thicker material cotton peplum top or a longer length tailored shirt with a jacket for summer. A hip length sweater in winter plus your coat would look great also.


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> If you ont
> 
> 
> If you don't mind my 2 pence worth. First, that a lovely skirt, I admire your skill and I would so wear it. My suggestions are to look for a thicker material cotton peplum top or a longer length tailored shirt with a jacket for summer. A hip length sweater in winter plus your coat would look great also.


I think that's worth at least a buck.  I can totally see these outfits - and all would work to disguise the problem area, while still looking sharp. I love a peplum. My olive burberry hip length trench could work for summer. 
(I know, that t-shirt is awful, but I really wanted to wear my skirt out today, and it was the only colour+length that worked)


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Ok it’s DUTuesday here and I could use some outfit advice. Here is the cashmere sparkle knit skirt I made - problem is I can’t find a suitable top. I would wear it with my fur when it’s colder, as I made it for a neutral palette.
> 
> Any thoughts on colours and silhouettes to try?
> 
> I can’t tuck anything in, and the top has to cover the tummy loosely as the waist area is not too structured other than the very loose elastic waistband.
> 
> I’m thinking of making a blouson top in the same yarn, but plain knit, not basket weave. Hmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046423
> View attachment 4046424



Full marks for that skirt ts: 

Also, very nice and unexpected with turquoise, cream goes Spring


----------



## nicole0612

This embroidered jacket talk perks up my ears! For decades (since I had the original as a tiny girl) I have been looking for a silk or satin jacket with embroidered flowers. Mine had them next to the collar on one side and next to the pocket on the other. I do not want the sports jacket version (with the fabric stretchy waistband and cuffs). Of course those are plentiful! Please let me know if anyone sees one. It doesn’t have to be designer by any means, even better if it’s not actually.


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> If you ont
> 
> 
> If you don't mind my 2 pence worth. First, that a lovely skirt, I admire your skill and I would so wear it. My suggestions are to look for a thicker material cotton peplum top or a longer length tailored shirt with a jacket for summer. A hip length sweater in winter plus your coat would look great also.



Ditto to all these ideas.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> This embroidered jacket talk perks up my ears! For decades (since I had the original as a tiny girl) I have been looking for a silk or satin jacket with embroidered flowers. Mine had them next to the collar on one side and next to the pocket on the other. I do not want the sports jacket version (with the fabric stretchy waistband and cuffs). Of course those are plentiful! Please let me know if anyone sees one. It doesn’t have to be designer by any means, even better if it’s not actually.



I had considered the silk (printed) flora bomber from Gucci but I'm undecided on the web-stripe stretch webbing. I had a beautiful Etro silk jacket at some point I need to look for.

The nicest embroidered jeans jacket I ever saw was Roberto Cavalli in the naughties. Can't remember if the price was sky high or they didn't have my size but it was a work of art. Hoping to find one on the pre-loved market someday.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> I had considered the silk (printed) flora bomber from Gucci but I'm undecided on the web-stripe stretch webbing. I had a beautiful Etro silk jacket at some point I need to look.
> 
> The nicest embroidered jeans jacket I ever saw was Roberto Cavalli in the naughties. Can't remember if the price was sky high or they didn't have my size but it was a work of art. Hoping to find one on the pre-loved market someday.



I absolutely agree! I would love to see a photo of your Etro jacket when you locate it.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> This embroidered jacket talk perks up my ears! For decades (since I had the original as a tiny girl) I have been looking for a silk or satin jacket with embroidered flowers. Mine had them next to the collar on one side and next to the pocket on the other. I do not want the sports jacket version (with the fabric stretchy waistband and cuffs). Of course those are plentiful! Please let me know if anyone sees one. It doesn’t have to be designer by any means, even better if it’s not actually.


Shanghai Tang may have something like this. 

And @papertiger +1 to see your Etro. I love the look but it is one of the few Italian cuts that does not work on me. 

Also, not my photo, but this is my black enamel C chain belt


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Went to a Phillies game today with some old friends who were visiting for the weekend! It was perfect weather for a ballgame! Since the Phillies’ color is red, I wore two of the only red things I own - a red LOFT cardigan and my new rouge grenat Hermès belt! Also wearing a short sleeve Christopher Fischer cashmere shirt, my new and current favorite pair of rag and bone jeans, and accessorized with my super comfy Burberry trainers and my little LV Eva bag - wanted to keep it casual of course, but not shlumpy. Luckily we were in a suite so I didn’t have any putting bag on the floor issues *phew*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044816


So cute!! I love that colour on you.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Ok it’s DUTuesday here and I could use some outfit advice. Here is the cashmere sparkle knit skirt I made - problem is I can’t find a suitable top. I would wear it with my fur when it’s colder, as I made it for a neutral palette.
> 
> Any thoughts on colours and silhouettes to try?
> 
> I can’t tuck anything in, and the top has to cover the tummy loosely as the waist area is not too structured other than the very loose elastic waistband.
> 
> I’m thinking of making a blouson top in the same yarn, but plain knit, not basket weave. Hmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046423
> View attachment 4046424



Love this skirt!!!

I would wonder about a higher quality tee with similar lines to the one you have on and pair it with a sash at the waist.  I remember you look fab with scarf at the waist recently.  If you didn't post something like that, I must have hallucinated it.    Also I love tone on tone dressing with minor variations in color and bigger variations in texture.   This might be nice with a silk tee in a similar color with a chain belt.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Ok it’s DUTuesday here and I could use some outfit advice. Here is the cashmere sparkle knit skirt I made - problem is I can’t find a suitable top. I would wear it with my fur when it’s colder, as I made it for a neutral palette.
> 
> Any thoughts on colours and silhouettes to try?
> 
> I can’t tuck anything in, and the top has to cover the tummy loosely as the waist area is not too structured other than the very loose elastic waistband.
> 
> I’m thinking of making a blouson top in the same yarn, but plain knit, not basket weave. Hmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046423
> View attachment 4046424


The skirt is really pretty and kudos to you for the superb job!  I guess I don't see the problem with pairing it with jackets and tops.  It is a straight pencil  skirt that should go with everything.  A shorter top with a long narrow jacket is one option. Or with a bomber jacket


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> Love this skirt!!!
> 
> I would wonder about a higher quality tee with similar lines to the one you have on and pair it with a sash at the waist.  I remember you look fab with scarf at the waist recently.  If you didn't post something like that, I must have hallucinated it.    Also I love tone on tone dressing with minor variations in color and bigger variations in texture.   This might be nice with a silk tee in a similar color with a chain belt.


No hallucinations - I tried the MT as a belt on my wool dresses and liked the look. I really like your second option - texture and tone - like an oatmeal nubbed silk T, and a gold tone chain belt.

High quality Tshirts. I’d pay big bucks for those. I bought some James Perse tees and I like their cut. The Majestic Filatures I found looked faded and shabby. @cafecreme15 how durable is your C Fisher cashmere tshirt? I liked some of those on their website.


----------



## gracekelly

More...........


----------



## gracekelly

Fuller top over a narrow skirt always works too.


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> The skirt is really pretty and kudos to you for the superb job!  I guess I don't see the problem with pairing it with jackets and tops.  It is a straight pencil  skirt that should go with everything.  A shorter top with a long narrow jacket is one option. Or with a bomber jacket


Thank you, Grace. Love these looks, but I will need to do 10,000 sit-ups or a tummy tuck to pull them off. In the mean time...I prefer to draw attention away from that area. 

I wore it all day and it’s very cosy. My next project is a navy blue sparkle flared number.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> No hallucinations - I tried the MT as a belt on my wool dresses and liked the look. I really like your second option - texture and tone - like an oatmeal nubbed silk T, and a gold tone chain belt.
> 
> High quality Tshirts. I’d pay big bucks for those. I bought some James Perse tees and I like their cut. The Majestic Filatures I found looked faded and shabby. @cafecreme15 how durable is your C Fisher cashmere tshirt? I liked some of those on their website.



It’s a shame you didn’t like Majestic Filatures! That is my go-to t-shirt company, though I find that the MF shirts I get directly from them are better quality than their collaborations with department stores. 

I really like my CF cashmere T-shirt, but I can’t speak to how durable it is. I’ve only worn it twice! But I am sending it to the dry cleaners in my next round so I will let you know how it comes back!


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I really like your second option - texture and tone - like an oatmeal nubbed silk T, and a gold tone chain belt.



Here is another thought on that theme.  What about an oatmeal, very light weight knit poncho with a long fringe trim?  Maybe with some gold threads in the weave.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> It’s a shame you didn’t like Majestic Filatures! That is my go-to t-shirt company, though I find that the MF shirts I get directly from them are better quality than their collaborations with department stores.
> 
> I really like my CF cashmere T-shirt, but I can’t speak to how durable it is. I’ve only worn it twice! But I am sending it to the dry cleaners in my next round so I will let you know how it comes back!


I don’t know enough about MF - I’ve only seen a few at my local TJMaxx/Winners and they didn’t look good. But I’ve heard really good things about them - I will have to check out the actual brand/store.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Thank you, Grace. Love these looks, but I will need to do 10,000 sit-ups or a tummy tuck to pull them off. In the mean time...I prefer to draw attention away from that area.
> 
> I wore it all day and it’s very cosy. My next project is a navy blue sparkle flared number.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Ok it’s DUTuesday here and I could use some outfit advice. Here is the cashmere sparkle knit skirt I made - problem is I can’t find a suitable top. I would wear it with my fur when it’s colder, as I made it for a neutral palette.
> 
> Any thoughts on colours and silhouettes to try?
> 
> I can’t tuck anything in, and the top has to cover the tummy loosely as the waist area is not too structured other than the very loose elastic waistband.
> 
> I’m thinking of making a blouson top in the same yarn, but plain knit, not basket weave. Hmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046423
> View attachment 4046424


You are very talented. The skirt fits you beautifully. I love the blouson top idea. 



Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, Moirai.  I used to only carry Balenciaga. Though I have moved on to other brands, I still have my most favorite Bal's that I will more than likely keep forever.


I understand your love. I was very excited when I bought my black city. I still have it and a giant pom pom, both stored away. My 2010 black moto jacket is one of my favorite jackets.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Fuller top over a narrow skirt always works too.



I actually kind of love the fuzzy top with rounded sleeves! But it would probably make me look like a yeti [emoji23]


----------



## Cookiefiend

gracekelly said:


> Fuller top over a narrow skirt always works too.


My favorite look as the fuller top can hide multiple sins! 



Cordeliere said:


> Here is another thought on that theme.  What about an oatmeal, very light weight knit poncho with a long fringe trim?  Maybe with some gold threads in the weave.


I like this idea and today I'm wearing a light knit poncho with a narrow skirt - will post in a min as DUWednesday.



Moirai said:


> You are very talented. The skirt fits you beautifully. I love the blouson top idea.


+1

Also - @Genie27 - I am so impressed! What a lovely skirt!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Dress Up Wednesday 


And for @papertiger - my watch [emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Dress Up Wednesday
> View attachment 4047760
> 
> And for @papertiger - my watch [emoji6]
> View attachment 4047762



 absolutely!


----------



## Kisa

Ugh I’m so annoyed with Revolve right now and just want to vent! I ordered some expensive pants from them, which arrived without tags, pilling all over the fabric and hairs and eyelashes stuck on the fabric. The worst part - the back seam was ripped completely through. 

I contacted their CS and they told me the pants had been purchased and returned 4x previously. But in order to return them they want me to front the cost of shipping them back. They won’t cover the return shipping until I’ve already sent them. I don’t know why but this really peeves me off! Of course it’s not a huge expense to ship them back, but where do they get off selling pants in this condition anyways? The pants are of course sold out now, and they don’t offer any real apology and no effort on their part to make it right. Anybody had a similar experience with them? Their customer service used to be top shelf.


----------



## cafecreme15

Kisa said:


> Ugh I’m so annoyed with Revolve right now and just want to vent! I ordered some expensive pants from them, which arrived without tags, pilling all over the fabric and hairs and eyelashes stuck on the fabric. The worst part - the back seam was ripped completely through.
> 
> I contacted their CS and they told me the pants had been purchased and returned 4x previously. But in order to return them they want me to front the cost of shipping them back. They won’t cover the return shipping until I’ve already sent them. I don’t know why but this really peeves me off! Of course it’s not a huge expense to ship them back, but where do they get off selling pants in this condition anyways? The pants are of course sold out now, and they don’t offer any real apology and no effort on their part to make it right. Anybody had a similar experience with them? Their customer service used to be top shelf.


Sorry this happened to you! I haven't had any experiences with Revolve, but that is totally unacceptable and beyond frustrating. It is not so much the fact that you have to pay a few dollars in shipping as it is the principle of the matter. To make sure I understand, they want you to lay out the money for the return shipping, then they will reimburse you?


----------



## Kisa

cafecreme15 said:


> Sorry this happened to you! I haven't had any experiences with Revolve, but that is totally unacceptable and beyond frustrating. It is not so much the fact that you have to pay a few dollars in shipping as it is the principle of the matter. To make sure I understand, they want you to lay out the money for the return shipping, then they will reimburse you?



Thanks! I appreciate your support, because while there is a path to a refund it’s a pain in the butt. Yes exactly. They say they will reimburse me after the item is shipped with tracking. They even put an upper limit on the shipping costs. No explanation why they sent these pants in this condition, just canned apologies. I threatened to file a chargeback and they said they’d ban me from shopping with them.


----------



## cafecreme15

Kisa said:


> Thanks! I appreciate your support, because while there is a path to a refund it’s a pain in the butt. Yes exactly. They say they will reimburse me after the item is shipped with tracking. They even put an upper limit on the shipping costs. No explanation why they sent these pants in this condition, just canned apologies. I threatened to file a chargeback and they said they’d ban me from shopping with them.


If I were you I would say that's all well and good because after this experience you would never voluntarily shop with them ever again!


----------



## Genie27

Kisa said:


> they said they’d ban me from shopping with them.


The item was returned multiple times by customers and they still continue to try to sell it? 

That and their comment to you is beyond ridiculous. Keep pics of your item for proof if you do end up needing to do a chargeback with your credit card company.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> Dress Up Wednesday
> View attachment 4047760
> 
> And for @papertiger - my watch [emoji6]
> View attachment 4047762



Nice outfit.  Diagonal is dramatic.   The bracelet with your watch is great.


----------



## scarf1

Smart casual Wednesday. This is dress up in Silicon Valley, LOL!


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Smart casual Wednesday. This is dress up in Silicon Valley, LOL!



Purple & blue together is my favorite color combo.   Looks like dress up to me.


----------



## Moirai

Posting my Dress-up early - JQ csgm for school function. Quick restroom selfie before I got caught


----------



## Cordeliere

Moirai said:


> Posting my Dress-up early - JQ csgm for school function. Quick restroom selfie before I got caught
> View attachment 4048344



What I like about your outfit is how the scarf is both a star and a team player at the same time.  A lot of time I feel like my clothes are just a background for the scarf.  This scarf blends into the outfit but is still striking.  Well done.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Purple & blue together is my favorite color combo.   Looks like dress up to me.


Thank you!


----------



## Cordeliere

This is my favorite vintage bag.  It is noisette box Sac Sandrine.  It belonged to a little old lady in Europe and it was her pride and joy.   Sold after her passing.   It matches none of my jewel tone clothes so I have been buying it friends to play with.  Les Zebres and the cuivre kelly dog were presents to it.  And there will be a LFASDV in her future in the brown colorway.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Any thoughts on colours and silhouettes to try?
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046423
> View attachment 4046424



Was cruising pintrest.  Saw this. Thought of you.   This particular top is ridiculously cheap.  Not recommending this particular one, but the idea.   I think it would look great with your skirt.   Fits requirements of not tucked in and not constricting.
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://www.chicwish.com/crochet-mesh-mid-sleeve-top.html


----------



## calexandre

gracekelly said:


> The obvious fabric that works is a tweed because it will show nothing when you take the pin out.  Many other woolens work as well and basically any fabric with texture.  You do have to be concerned with the weight of the brooch vis a vis the fabric and that is a judgement call.  I have some that I only use on a coat because of their weight.    I never pin into a thin blouse and did tear one once when I tried.  There are some collars that you can pin into if you want to wear at your throat, and those blouses tend to be heavier material and not solid.  I do not pin into silks,  ever.  Or leather, though I have seen that done.  A friend once told me that if you use a piece of felt inside a thinner fabric and pin through the top fabric and the felt, it will work better because there is more stability.  I have not tried it. but it sounds reasonable.





papertiger said:


> Besides tweed jackets and coats (for reasons GK already mentioned) jumpers often work apart from very finest. Denim jackets also work as well as velvet, just brush back if crushed. The looser and more textured the weave, the more you can get away with on anything, and of course just check the pin is not too thick, some of the costume jewellery pins could drill for oil.





cathe_kim said:


> I've always been afraid of the same thing. I've been collecting a couple of brooches and have worn it out with a couple of blazers that I didn't really care for. It felt amazing, almost naughty!!



Ladies, thank you for sharing your brooch-wearing tips! I can't believe I didn't think about trying knits or tweeds. With your help, I've finally broken out an antique Danish brooch/earring set I've had sitting around for at least 15 years. 

@cathe_kim, next stop, a brooch on a blazer. Now that you've made it sound rebellious, I find the prospect of putting a pin through my clothes MUCH more enticing!


----------



## papertiger

calexandre said:


> Ladies, thank you for sharing your brooch-wearing tips! I can't believe I didn't think about trying knits or tweeds. With your help, I've finally broken out an antique Danish brooch/earring set I've had sitting around for at least 15 years.
> 
> @cathe_kim, next stop, a brooch on a blazer. Now that you've made it sound rebellious, I find the prospect of putting a pin through my clothes MUCH more enticing!
> 
> View attachment 4048753



Perfect!


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> This is my favorite vintage bag.  It is noisette box Sac Sandrine.  It belonged to a little old lady in Europe and it was her pride and joy.   Sold after her passing.   It matches none of my jewel tone clothes so I have been buying it friends to play with.  Les Zebres and the cuivre kelly dog were presents to it.  And there will be a LFASDV in her future in the brown colorway.
> View attachment 4048545



This bag is so special and you look with it great too. 

You will have to fight me for the brown LFaSdV though ha ha


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Posting my Dress-up early - JQ csgm for school function. Quick restroom selfie before I got caught
> View attachment 4048344



Great colour palette and good styling. You look good even in restroom selfies


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> It’s a shame you didn’t like Majestic Filatures! That is my go-to t-shirt company, though I find that the MF shirts I get directly from them are better quality than their collaborations with department stores.
> 
> I really like my CF cashmere T-shirt, but I can’t speak to how durable it is. I’ve only worn it twice! But I am sending it to the dry cleaners in my next round so I will let you know how it comes back!


Please do let me know how the CF tshirt wears.

I just looked up local retailers for Majestic and they have them at Holts - must be on the 3rd floor that I never check out. Anyway, I am going to be in the area on Friday, so can check them out to see if that will be a good option for me.

I would like to find a go to brand of basic tshirts in neutral colours. I don't like anything faded, distressed or sheer - especially if they are going to look stretched out in a couple of washes anyway. The few good shirts I have zealously guarded - pink tartan, burberry etc but I really need to stock up on some more.


----------



## Genie27

And for DUT I got an elevator selfie of my silver shoes. Still cold in the mornings


----------



## FizzyWater

nicole0612 said:


> This embroidered jacket talk perks up my ears! For decades (since I had the original as a tiny girl) I have been looking for a silk or satin jacket with embroidered flowers. Mine had them next to the collar on one side and next to the pocket on the other. I do not want the sports jacket version (with the fabric stretchy waistband and cuffs). Of course those are plentiful! Please let me know if anyone sees one. It doesn’t have to be designer by any means, even better if it’s not actually.



It's been (oh dear, many) years, but there used to be a silk import shop in the basement of that sprawling mall-type building across from the Showbox.  I bought a gorgeous purply-pink silk blazer covered in pink roses there for some trivial amount of money.  Not that I'm recommending braving the tourist crowds, but if you're in the neighborhood anyway it might be worth checking out.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Posting my Dress-up early - JQ csgm for school function. Quick restroom selfie before I got caught
> View attachment 4048344


Fabulous! Is that a musette tango I spy in the corner? I'm noticing a lot of classic LV bags around town - maybe it's time I pulled out my papillon for spring - it's the DE smaller size and I'd put it away for a while/


----------



## Cordeliere

As much as I hate taking selfies, and hate making DH take pictures of me, and hate seeing my real self instead of my imaginary self which is welded into my self image file from years past,  I do think the whole exercise is helpful.    I can see myself just like I could see and evaluate a sofa, and I can see what I need to work on to improve my appearance.  For example, I really have to start wearing lipstick.  So let the torture continue.


----------



## FizzyWater

That's brave of you.  Which sounds like snark, but I really mean it.  My self image file is wayyyy out of date and "lose 100 lbs" is sadly a slower fix than "wear lipstick".  That wouldn't be a bad start for me, though.


----------



## Cordeliere

FizzyWater said:


> That's brave of you.  Which sounds like snark, but I really mean it.  My self image file is wayyyy out of date and "lose 100 lbs" is sadly a slower fix than "wear lipstick".  That wouldn't be a bad start for me, though.



Thank you.   I have 20-25 to lose and it is hard to see my thick middle and my arms, but this is a supportive group.  (Far less critical of me than I am of myself).   I have never been on to spend time looking in the mirror, and when I do, I just don't see myself objectively like i do in photographs.   It is not fun for me to participate in DUT, but it is very helpful in terms of motivation to work on myself.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> This is my favorite vintage bag.  It is noisette box Sac Sandrine.  It belonged to a little old lady in Europe and it was her pride and joy.   Sold after her passing.   It matches none of my jewel tone clothes so I have been buying it friends to play with.  Les Zebres and the cuivre kelly dog were presents to it.  And there will be a LFASDV in her future in the brown colorway.
> View attachment 4048545


What a beautiful bag with lovely provenance. I like this look - I enjoy matching colour in my accessories because it seems to pull everything together. And I think you look beautiful and elegant.


----------



## Cordeliere

History of the bra in pictures.  Makes you wonder where things will go from here.

http://www.realclearlife.com/history/100-years-brasseries-inside-historical-evolution-bra/#1


----------



## nicole0612

FizzyWater said:


> It's been (oh dear, many) years, but there used to be a silk import shop in the basement of that sprawling mall-type building across from the Showbox.  I bought a gorgeous purply-pink silk blazer covered in pink roses there for some trivial amount of money.  Not that I'm recommending braving the tourist crowds, but if you're in the neighborhood anyway it might be worth checking out.


Thank you. I actually need to stop by that area to pick something up anyway. No, it is not fish


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Please do let me know how the CF tshirt wears.
> 
> I just looked up local retailers for Majestic and they have them at Holts - must be on the 3rd floor that I never check out. Anyway, I am going to be in the area on Friday, so can check them out to see if that will be a good option for me.
> 
> I would like to find a go to brand of basic tshirts in neutral colours. I don't like anything faded, distressed or sheer - especially if they are going to look stretched out in a couple of washes anyway. The few good shirts I have zealously guarded - pink tartan, burberry etc but I really need to stock up on some more.


It sounds like MF could fit this bill for you. I know they do for me! I would just make sure that the label just says MF since I think their collabs with department stores are much lower quality. If you are going to Paris any time soon, there are standalone MF stores, and they are so much cheaper there than they are here.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I am wearing my Current/Elliott denim jacket with my flower power brooch.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I totally agree with cathe_kim on not owning a denim jacket. I think a leather jacket can serve the same purpose. I have other pieces that are lighter for warmer weather (an olive cotton cargo-style jacket and a black wrap hoodie). Denim just doesn’t seem to work on me, I do like my layers to be a bit less stiff. 

Genie, thank you for the Shanghai Tang mention. I have been on the lookout for Chinese and/or Kimono-style layers. I am now on my FOURTH viewing of “This Is Us” (because everyone in the house wants to watch it with me, including my children, but no one can watch at the same time), and Beth has this gorgeous embroidered little jacket she hangs around the house in and I LOVE it. 

Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## cafecreme15

Not really DUT but tried a new look today - a lightweight cotton top with blouson sleeves. This is my first time trying the volume-sleeve trend, and I like it! Also wearing my new Respoke espadrilles because we are finally having some nice weather.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you.   I have 20-25 to lose and it is hard to see my thick middle and my arms, but this is a supportive group.  (Far less critical of me than I am of myself).   I have never been on to spend time looking in the mirror, and when I do, I just don't see myself objectively like i do in photographs.   It is not fun for me to participate in DUT, but it is very helpful in terms of motivation to work on myself.


We are always our own toughest critics and immediately zero in on what we perceive as our biggest flaws. There are days when I don't even want to look people in the eye because I am convinced my skin looks bad, and then no one else even notices what we are so fixated on.


Cordeliere said:


> History of the bra in pictures.  Makes you wonder where things will go from here.
> 
> http://www.realclearlife.com/history/100-years-brasseries-inside-historical-evolution-bra/#1


Hopefully they will be done with all together! Have always hated them.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Not really DUT but tried a new look today - a lightweight cotton top with blouson sleeves. This is my first time trying the volume-sleeve trend, and I like it! Also wearing my new Respoke espadrilles because we are finally having some nice weather.
> View attachment 4049183



Congrats on being first to post spring outfit.

I have a question.   I am a jeans dinosaur.   I still wear the same style of jeans I wore in the 1970s--the classic Levi's 501s.    But the legs are starting to seem too loose.   I noticed how nicely fitted yours are.   Are those hard to put on?


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> Congrats on being first to post spring outfit.
> 
> I have a question.   I am a jeans dinosaur.   I still wear the same style of jeans I wore in the 1970s--the classic Levi's 501s.    But the legs are starting to seem too loose.   I noticed how nicely fitted yours are.   Are those hard to put on?


Thanks! I love these -- They're fitted enough in the leg where I don't feel shlumpy but they are no where near as tight and difficult to put on as my traditional skinny jeans. These are from Rag & Bone and are called the Dre Mid-Rise Slim Boyfriend Jean. I think slim boyfriend is a good middle ground between straight and skinny.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Hopefully they will be done with all together! Have always hated them.


Noooooooooo!! I love (and need) my bras. They are all so pretty and lacy and supportive.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Noooooooooo!! I love (and need) my bras. They are all so pretty and lacy and supportive.



I don’t love mine - but - oh boy do I need them! 
They regularly make me grumpy, but I look better with them absolutely.


----------



## cathe_kim

calexandre said:


> Ladies, thank you for sharing your brooch-wearing tips! I can't believe I didn't think about trying knits or tweeds. With your help, I've finally broken out an antique Danish brooch/earring set I've had sitting around for at least 15 years.
> 
> @cathe_kim, next stop, a brooch on a blazer. Now that you've made it sound rebellious, I find the prospect of putting a pin through my clothes MUCH more enticing!
> 
> View attachment 4048753


AHHHH!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks! I love these -- They're fitted enough in the leg where I don't feel shlumpy but they are no where near as tight and difficult to put on as my traditional skinny jeans. These are from Rag & Bone and are called the Dre Mid-Rise Slim Boyfriend Jean. I think slim boyfriend is a good middle ground between straight and skinny.



Thanks for tip.


----------



## cathe_kim

BBC said:


> I totally agree with cathe_kim on not owning a denim jacket. I think a leather jacket can serve the same purpose. I have other pieces that are lighter for warmer weather (an olive cotton cargo-style jacket and a black wrap hoodie). Denim just doesn’t seem to work on me, I do like my layers to be a bit less stiff.
> 
> Genie, thank you for the Shanghai Tang mention. I have been on the lookout for Chinese and/or Kimono-style layers. I am now on my FOURTH viewing of “This Is Us” (because everyone in the house wants to watch it with me, including my children, but no one can watch at the same time), and Beth has this gorgeous embroidered little jacket she hangs around the house in and I LOVE it.
> 
> Does anyone have any other suggestions?


I'm so glad you feel the same way. For a minute I thought I was the only one!  But I do love it when others totally rock denim jackets.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Noooooooooo!! I love (and need) my bras. They are all so pretty and lacy and supportive.


Lord knows I have tried the pretty ones and can't bear them for more than a couple of hours at a time. And Ive long been a member of the IBTC (itty bitty...committee) so support has never really been a concern for me


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> What I like about your outfit is how the scarf is both a star and a team player at the same time.  A lot of time I feel like my clothes are just a background for the scarf.  This scarf blends into the outfit but is still striking.  Well done.


Thank you Corde. You are an astute and insightful observer. 


papertiger said:


> Great colour palette and good styling. You look good even in restroom selfies


Thank you PT. Had to be quick otherwise would be so embarrassed to be discovered by students taking a selfie, haha.


Genie27 said:


> Fabulous! Is that a musette tango I spy in the corner? I'm noticing a lot of classic LV bags around town - maybe it's time I pulled out my papillon for spring - it's the DE smaller size and I'd put it away for a while/


It's the Musette salsa, my workhorse hands-free and worry-free bag that I've had for years. Very comfortable and light-weight. I also have a papillon, I think size 30 because it comes with a small similar shaped pouch. I've only used it a few times because of lack of shoulder strap.


Cordeliere said:


> As much as I hate taking selfies, and hate making DH take pictures of me, and hate seeing my real self instead of my imaginary self which is welded into my self image file from years past,  I do think the whole exercise is helpful.    I can see myself just like I could see and evaluate a sofa, and I can see what I need to work on to improve my appearance.  For example, I really have to start wearing lipstick.  So let the torture continue.


I'm a big fan of lipsticks and colored lip balms. I think it's more effective in adding color to the face than blush or eye shadow.


----------



## Moirai

Cordeliere said:


> As much as I hate taking selfies, and hate making DH take pictures of me, and hate seeing my real self instead of my imaginary self which is welded into my self image file from years past,  I do think the whole exercise is helpful.    I can see myself just like I could see and evaluate a sofa, and I can see what I need to work on to improve my appearance.  For example, I really have to start wearing lipstick.  So let the torture continue.


I forgot to mention that you are too hard on yourself. I'm sure you have many beautiful features not to mention your great perception and your effectiveness in conveying them here.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> And for DUT I got an elevator selfie of my silver shoes. Still cold in the mornings


Nice! Is that the skirt you knitted?


Dextersmom said:


> Today I am wearing my Current/Elliott denim jacket with my flower power brooch.


Lovely outfit and colors. Thanks for inspiring me to wear my one and only denim jacket with a skirt.


cafecreme15 said:


> Not really DUT but tried a new look today - a lightweight cotton top with blouson sleeves. This is my first time trying the volume-sleeve trend, and I like it! Also wearing my new Respoke espadrilles because we are finally having some nice weather.
> View attachment 4049183


I like the feminine look of the sleeves. And I see the patterns on the shoes are different colors, how fun!


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Nice! Is that the skirt you knitted?
> 
> Lovely outfit and colors. Thanks for inspiring me to wear my one and only denim jacket with a skirt.
> 
> I like the feminine look of the sleeves. And I see the patterns on the shoes are different colors, how fun!



Thanks, Moirai! The shoes are really interesting - they are composed of the same scarf cw, but the scarves are rotated differently so the colors on the top of the shoes look different.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks, Moirai! The shoes are really interesting - they are composed of the same scarf cw, but the scarves are rotated differently so the colors on the top of the shoes look different.


That's really neat. I had to take another look at the shoes.


----------



## Dextersmom

Moirai said:


> Nice! Is that the skirt you knitted?
> 
> Lovely outfit and colors. Thanks for inspiring me to wear my one and only denim jacket with a skirt.
> 
> I like the feminine look of the sleeves. And I see the patterns on the shoes are different colors, how fun!


Thank you Moirai.


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday everyone!!
@Cordeliere and anyone looking for a great fitting pair of jeans, I wanted to share with you my favorite pair right now. I ordered them online at Athleta a couple of months ago and they are called Sculptek Skinny Jeans.  I got them in the dark wash and just ordered a 2nd pair in the overdye wash.  They are supposed to be comfy and stretchy enough to exercise in, though I don't know about that.  I have a lot of jeans and have been pretty faithful to J Brand for several years because I found their clean lines suit me the best.  However, I have been reaching for these Sculptek ones nonstop, which is why I ordered another pair.  They get amazing reviews, which is what convinced me to order them online in the first place.  Here is why I love them; the stretch is just right, they are flattering and not too high/not too low.  I can wear them to work, out to dinner and for long walks on the beach and they remain comfortable. I went with a size 6, and I am often between a 6 and an 8.  They are generously sized, imo.  I took a shot without my vest to show you where they sit, which is right below the navel.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!
> @Cordeliere and anyone looking for a great fitting pair of jeans, I wanted to share with you my favorite pair right now. I ordered them online at Athleta a couple of months ago and they are called Sculptek Skinny Jeans.  I got them in the dark wash and just ordered a 2nd pair in the overdye wash.  They are supposed to be comfy and stretchy enough to exercise in, though I don't know about that.  I have a lot of jeans and have been pretty faithful to J Brand for several years because I found their clean lines suit me the best.  However, I have been reaching for these Sculptek ones nonstop, which is why I ordered another pair.  They get amazing reviews, which is what convinced me to order them online in the first place.  Here is why I love them; the stretch is just right, they are flattering and not too high/not too low.  I can wear them to work, out to dinner and for long walks on the beach and they remain comfortable. I went with a size 6, and I am often between a 6 and an 8.  They are generously sized, imo.  I took a shot without my vest to show you where they sit, which is right below the navel.



Thank you for sharing these! I checked them out online and might see if they are available locally - we actually have an Athleta!

I took a ‘Date Night’ selfie - a bit blurry - but my jeans are Paige and I really like this length.


----------



## Dextersmom

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you for sharing these! I checked them out online and might see if they are available locally - we actually have an Athleta!
> 
> I took a ‘Date Night’ selfie - a bit blurry - but my jeans are Paige and I really like this length.
> View attachment 4050488


Thank you Cookiefiend, for your reply.  I thought my post had killed the thread.  I really like the look of your Paige jeans and I love the color of your shoes.


----------



## Dextersmom

We went out for an early dinner tonight and I used my Gucci wallet as a clutch.  It holds more than you would think.  It easily fit all of my credit cards, cash, car key, lip balm and phone.


----------



## Moirai

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!
> @Cordeliere and anyone looking for a great fitting pair of jeans, I wanted to share with you my favorite pair right now. I ordered them online at Athleta a couple of months ago and they are called Sculptek Skinny Jeans.  I got them in the dark wash and just ordered a 2nd pair in the overdye wash.  They are supposed to be comfy and stretchy enough to exercise in, though I don't know about that.  I have a lot of jeans and have been pretty faithful to J Brand for several years because I found their clean lines suit me the best.  However, I have been reaching for these Sculptek ones nonstop, which is why I ordered another pair.  They get amazing reviews, which is what convinced me to order them online in the first place.  Here is why I love them; the stretch is just right, they are flattering and not too high/not too low.  I can wear them to work, out to dinner and for long walks on the beach and they remain comfortable. I went with a size 6, and I am often between a 6 and an 8.  They are generously sized, imo.  I took a shot without my vest to show you where they sit, which is right below the navel.





Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you for sharing these! I checked them out online and might see if they are available locally - we actually have an Athleta!
> 
> I took a ‘Date Night’ selfie - a bit blurry - but my jeans are Paige and I really like this length.
> View attachment 4050488


Dextersmom and Cookie - you both look fabulous


----------



## Dextersmom

Moirai said:


> Dextersmom and Cookie - you both look fabulous


Thank you, Moirai.  You are kind.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> And for DUT I got an elevator selfie of my silver shoes. Still cold in the mornings



 

Happy DUT, you look wonderful.


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Today I am wearing my Current/Elliott denim jacket with my flower power brooch.



Looking great as per usual, you have the most wonderful casual style


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Not really DUT but tried a new look today - a lightweight cotton top with blouson sleeves. This is my first time trying the volume-sleeve trend, and I like it! Also wearing my new Respoke espadrilles because we are finally having some nice weather.
> View attachment 4049183



Can't believe you never tried before, it works really well on you, you could even do big, billowy, silk blouses


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you.   I have 20-25 to lose and it is hard to see my thick middle and my arms, but this is a supportive group.  (Far less critical of me than I am of myself).   I have never been on to spend time looking in the mirror, and when I do, I just don't see myself objectively like i do in photographs.   It is not fun for me to participate in DUT, but it is very helpful in terms of motivation to work on myself.





Cordeliere said:


> As much as I hate taking selfies, and hate making DH take pictures of me, and hate seeing my real self instead of my imaginary self which is welded into my self image file from years past,  I do think the whole exercise is helpful.    I can see myself just like I could see and evaluate a sofa, and I can see what I need to work on to improve my appearance.  For example, I really have to start wearing lipstick.  So let the torture continue.





FizzyWater said:


> That's brave of you.  Which sounds like snark, but I really mean it.  My self image file is wayyyy out of date and "lose 100 lbs" is sadly a slower fix than "wear lipstick".  That wouldn't be a bad start for me, though.



In this seemingly selfie-obsessed generation it can seem like we're the minority but lots of my students won't even let me take a pic of them. It is helpful taking pics as a tool, this is what stylists do before their clients go out to see which outfit works best but the camera can make us look far more terrible if the lights poor or we're at the end of a wide-angle setting. And yes, it can exagerate our flaws.  

I keep forgetting not to let people take pics on social occasions, I think it will be just a reminder of our evening together, suddenly there is some HIDEOUS pic of me all over social media after I've been dancing for hours, 4am...


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Thank you Corde. You are an astute and insightful observer.
> 
> Thank you PT. Had to be quick otherwise would be so embarrassed to be discovered by students taking a selfie, haha.
> 
> It's the Musette salsa, my workhorse hands-free and worry-free bag that I've had for years. Very comfortable and light-weight. I also have a papillon, I think size 30 because it comes with a small similar shaped pouch. I've only used it a few times because of lack of shoulder strap.
> 
> *I'm a big fan of lipsticks and colored lip balms.* I think it's more effective in adding color to the face than blush or eye shadow.



Me too. I bought one for my mother to use in the hospital and it made her look and feel so much better. 

The tattoo-type lip-stains are my favourite (did I say this before?). I don't feel as though I have anything on and they stay put.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you for sharing these! I checked them out online and might see if they are available locally - we actually have an Athleta!
> 
> I took a ‘Date Night’ selfie - a bit blurry - but my jeans are Paige and I really like this length.
> View attachment 4050488



Looking great, the jeans are perfect on you

I can't enter into the jeans debate, my faves are all so old they prob don't make them anymore.

@Cordeliere I do know Levis now make 501s with skinnier leg


----------



## Cordeliere

Thanks to all for the input on jeans.   And no Dextersmom, you did not kill the conversation.  The discussion goes in fits and starts here.

Cookiefiend, don't you look hot for date night.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Me too. I bought one for my mother to use in the hospital and it made her look and feel so much better.
> 
> The tattoo-type lip-stains are my favourite (did I say this before?). I don't feel as though I have anything on and they stay put.


Which lip stains do you like? At times I will apply lip pencil of similar shade before lipstick. It has helped with staying power and when the lipstick wears off there's still some color left on my lips.


----------



## EmileH

Hello ladies, You all look wonderful in your jeans and your new accessories. I had a few moments so I thought I would pop in and say hello. I haven’t had much to add fashion wise. I have been very successful on my no spending spree. My only purchase this year was my samourais cashmere.... well and a recent scarf switch out on eBay. My quicken files actually list clothing as income rather than expense since I have rehomed far more than I purchased this year. 

I’m ready to loosen up the reins just a bit. I have a few special items on my wishlist for this year so I’m trying to minimize small impulse purchases. I’m hoping to pick up one special piece of jewelry as a prize for my good behavior this weekend. 

Any advice on the following issue would be very welcome: one of my fashion goals for this year was to improve my warm weather wardrobe especially for casual wear. How do you guys stay stylish and put together in the heat? Do you have any favorite brands for summer casual wear? Any favorite outfit formulas or key pieces? 

I’m also still trying to find nice layering pieces for the cold air conditioning at work that are not as heavy as my blazers and jackets but more interesting than a standard cardigan. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you for sharing these! I checked them out online and might see if they are available locally - we actually have an Athleta!
> 
> I took a ‘Date Night’ selfie - a bit blurry - but my jeans are Paige and I really like this length.
> View attachment 4050488


Looking good. The shoes are perfect.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cathe_kim said:


> I'm so glad you feel the same way. For a minute I thought I was the only one!  But I do love it when others totally rock denim jackets.



Cookiefiend, Cafe and Dextersmom you are all fabulous in your jeans!!! Cathe_Kim we all know what works for us. I don’t really wear denim in general, though I love the way it looks on others. I love my dresses too much!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you Cookiefiend, for your reply.  I thought my post had killed the thread.  I really like the look of your Paige jeans and I love the color of your shoes.





Moirai said:


> Dextersmom and Cookie - you both look fabulous





papertiger said:


> Looking great, the jeans are perfect on you
> 
> I can't enter into the jeans debate, my faves are all so old they prob don't make them anymore.
> 
> @Cordeliere I do know Levis now make 501s with skinnier leg





Cordeliere said:


> Thanks to all for the input on jeans.   And no Dextersmom, you did not kill the conversation.  The discussion goes in fits and starts here.
> 
> Cookiefiend, don't you look hot for date night.





momasaurus said:


> Looking good. The shoes are perfect.


Thank you so much @Dextersmom, @Moirai, @paper tiger, @Cordeliere, and @momasaurus! 
You're all so kind! And thanks everyone for the likes! 



BBC said:


> Cookiefiend, Cafe and Dextersmom you are all fabulous in your jeans!!! Cathe_Kim we all know what works for us. I don’t really wear denim in general, though I love the way it looks on others. I love my dresses too much!


Thanks BBC - I'm completely jealous that you can wear dresses - I'd wear them if I could find them!
I think this summer I'm going to a tailor to have a simple sheath dress made. Last night a woman was wearing a darling linen dress - it fit so well and looked amazing. I need that!


----------



## Genie27

Catching up!
Thank you all for posting outfits for DUT - it keeps me motivated to dress up when I feel like I don’t want to bother. And when I feel put-together I have more positive energy during my day. So I do appreciate the motivation factor and the eye candy. 

I found that a quick shot at the door helps me keep track of outfits that work - so I can dress quickly. I still use StyleBook and Cloth to keep track of items that work, but have not bought anything since February.

Lip stain- I highly recommend GA Lip Magnet- for non-drying all day wear.

I bought 500 - Maharajah which is a hot fuschia- loved it on me, based on my love for GA Lip Maestro. Followed up last week with 505 Second Skin - a peachy pinky shade for day and 603 Adrenaline- a deep burgundy for night. I have not worn these two much but I do like how they look on me. Now I have too many lipsticks.

EmileH - that’s a tough one - most summer clothes are garden party or beach friendly rather than work-appropriate. I found Missoni knits gave me that office summer look I was looking for. I added dressy cardigans and lightweight jackets - C, Burberry etc.

I also check Banana Republic and Club Monaco for budget work clothing but you may not enjoy that aesthetic. Lately I have not enjoyed their comfort because I have been in C knits all winter. I even stopped wearing my shorts. 

Maybe some of your bridge lines like Anne Fontaine have blouses, dress pants or skirts in summer weights?


----------



## Genie27

I could use some outfit advice. I have an evening charity event for work this week. It’s a mix of dressed up cocktail attire and after-work type outfits so I can go either way. Last year the weather was more springy so I wore my pink pucci outfit with a grey blazer, nude rock studs and my chanel mini. 

This year I’m considering these outfits below - the pants and ankle boots are the smartest and most comfortable for standing for a few hours. The CLs should be fine too. The rock studs are fantastic to look at - I’m still breaking them in so want to wear at every opportunity. The room is cold at first but then can warm up as it fills. By which time it’s dark. I also have a sparkly knit that could work with the velvet blazer.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you so much @Dextersmom, @Moirai, @paper tiger, @Cordeliere, and @momasaurus!
> You're all so kind! And thanks everyone for the likes!
> 
> 
> Thanks BBC - I'm completely jealous that you can wear dresses - I'd wear them if I could find them!
> I think this summer I'm going to a tailor to have a simple sheath dress made. Last night a woman was wearing a darling linen dress - it fit so well and looked amazing. I need that!



Last week while waiting for the dry cleaner (he returned only one part of a two part dress), he sent me over to the Luxeswap boutique two doors down. The owner is an established eBay seller and does most of his sales there but opened the boutique to have a brick-and-mortar and a place to keep everything. He and his wife are former TPFers, he’s active on Styleforum. I found a few great dresses there by Roberto Cavalli. I never knew that not all of his clothes are super-sexy and tight. I fell in love with two - the cut on this one suited me perfectly and is a new favorite - yes, I wore it on Thursday and forgot to post here!




I went back and saw a third, he told me to take it home to see if DH likes it, because it is a bit racy. It’s long (too long, it puddles on the floor, I will need to shorten it) with long sleeves, but the sleeves and back are entirely sheer chiffon and the chiffon panel wraps around down past my left hip - like you can see the top of my underwear. So I need DHs approval on that one. I can have them line a bit of that sheer part that dips down with some of the excess that they will take off the bottom. Or, I can wear the world’s smallest pair of underwear. Definitely would have to wear the stick-on cups, which I always have in my drawer. 

It is, however, the most beautiful shade of forest green, like emerald but a bit darker and bluer. 

I may need group input on this one.


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> Hello ladies, You all look wonderful in your jeans and your new accessories. I had a few moments so I thought I would pop in and say hello. I haven’t had much to add fashion wise. I have been very successful on my no spending spree. My only purchase this year was my samourais cashmere.... well and a recent scarf switch out on eBay. My quicken files actually list clothing as income rather than expense since I have rehomed far more than I purchased this year.
> 
> I’m ready to loosen up the reins just a bit. I have a few special items on my wishlist for this year so I’m trying to minimize small impulse purchases. I’m hoping to pick up one special piece of jewelry as a prize for my good behavior this weekend.
> 
> Any advice on the following issue would be very welcome: one of my fashion goals for this year was to improve my warm weather wardrobe especially for casual wear. How do you guys stay stylish and put together in the heat? Do you have any favorite brands for summer casual wear? Any favorite outfit formulas or key pieces?
> 
> I’m also still trying to find nice layering pieces for the cold air conditioning at work that are not as heavy as my blazers and jackets but more interesting than a standard cardigan.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Linen. When the weather heats up, I wear linen pants or skirts . I also have a few linen knit cardigans, and one very lightweight linen jacket.  Also, I have some thinner lightweight cotton tees.

Of course, I wear linen shorts too, but that probably is not so stylish, more hang around the house, go to the grocery store look.


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> I went back and saw a third, he told me to take it home to see if DH likes it, because it is a bit racy. It’s long (too long, it puddles on the floor, I will need to shorten it) with long sleeves, but the sleeves and back are entirely sheer chiffon and the chiffon panel wraps around down past my left hip - like you can see the top of my underwear. So I need DHs approval on that one. I can have them line a bit of that sheer part that dips down with some of the excess that they will take off the bottom. Or, I can wear the world’s smallest pair of underwear. Definitely would have to wear the stick-on cups, which I always have in my drawer.
> 
> It is, however, the most beautiful shade of forest green, like emerald but a bit darker and bluer.
> 
> I may need group input on this one.


It sounds gorgeous, the alterations would make it work, and then you mentioned the colour - Sounds like a keeper with your skin tone and hair.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> I could use some outfit advice. I have an evening charity event for work this week. It’s a mix of dressed up cocktail attire and after-work type outfits so I can go either way. Last year the weather was more springy so I wore my pink pucci outfit with a grey blazer, nude rock studs and my chanel mini.
> 
> This year I’m considering these outfits below - the pants and ankle boots are the smartest and most comfortable for standing for a few hours. The CLs should be fine too. The rock studs are fantastic to look at - I’m still breaking them in so want to wear at every opportunity. The room is cold at first but then can warm up as it fills. By which time it’s dark. I also have a sparkly knit that could work with the velvet blazer.


I like the second look best, but being comfortable standing for a few hours is priceless. 
I'd probably go for that myself. Smart and comfortable = wining combo!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BBC said:


> Last week while waiting for the dry cleaner (he returned only one part of a two part dress), he sent me over to the Luxeswap boutique two doors down. The owner is an established eBay seller and does most of his sales there but opened the boutique to have a brick-and-mortar and a place to keep everything. He and his wife are former TPFers, he’s active on Styleforum. I found a few great dresses there by Roberto Cavalli. I never knew that not all of his clothes are super-sexy and tight. I fell in love with two - the cut on this one suited me perfectly and is a new favorite - yes, I wore it on Thursday and forgot to post here!
> 
> View attachment 4050818
> 
> 
> I went back and saw a third, he told me to take it home to see if DH likes it, because it is a bit racy. It’s long (too long, it puddles on the floor, I will need to shorten it) with long sleeves, but the sleeves and back are entirely sheer chiffon and the chiffon panel wraps around down past my left hip - like you can see the top of my underwear. So I need DHs approval on that one. I can have them line a bit of that sheer part that dips down with some of the excess that they will take off the bottom. Or, I can wear the world’s smallest pair of underwear. Definitely would have to wear the stick-on cups, which I always have in my drawer.
> 
> It is, however, the most beautiful shade of forest green, like emerald but a bit darker and bluer.
> 
> I may need group input on this one.


Love the dress in the picture and want to see the other - it sounds extraordinary!


----------



## EmileH

Genie, I like look 2 but give me a lbd any day of the week. 

Scarf1 and genie thanks for the advice. I will explore more with these suggestions in mind. Maybe a few cotton or linens skirts or simple dresses. They need to work with my scarves of course.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Which lip stains do you like? At times I will apply lip pencil of similar shade before lipstick. It has helped with staying power and when the lipstick wears off there's still some color left on my lips.



That's also a good way of doing it. 

My default is YSL Tatouage couture matte stain (my colour is Singular Taupe (called Dark Nude in the UK): 

https://www.yslbeauty.co.uk/makeup/...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CNTm652i3doCFSEg0wod36ML5A

It seems to stay on whatever I'm up to.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you so much @Dextersmom, @Moirai, @paper tiger, @Cordeliere, and @momasaurus!
> You're all so kind! And thanks everyone for the likes!
> 
> 
> Thanks BBC - I'm completely jealous that you can wear dresses - I'd wear them if I could find them!
> *I think this summer I'm going to a tailor to have a simple sheath dress made. Last night a woman was wearing a darling linen dress - it fit so well and looked amazing. I need that*!



It's a great idea, do it.

That's exactly what I did umpteen years ago, it was a tailor in Endell St, Covent Garden, London (I lived close by then) and they were called Alexanders. He did a simple, black, opaque pure linen, high fronted slip dress. The idea was to make one and copy in silk or cotton etc > but then he moved 

Also check out Ghost. They do simple dresses in lots of pretty plain colours (viscose - which is also a natural fibre). They are the go to for reasonably priced bridesmaid dresses but do NOT let that put you off, they look great is you order the right style for your body.


----------



## papertiger

EmileH said:


> Hello ladies, You all look wonderful in your jeans and your new accessories. I had a few moments so I thought I would pop in and say hello. I haven’t had much to add fashion wise. I have been very successful on my no spending spree. My only purchase this year was my samourais cashmere.... well and a recent scarf switch out on eBay. My quicken files actually list clothing as income rather than expense since I have rehomed far more than I purchased this year.
> 
> I’m ready to loosen up the reins just a bit. I have a few special items on my wishlist for this year so I’m trying to minimize small impulse purchases. I’m hoping to pick up one special piece of jewelry as a prize for my good behavior this weekend.
> 
> Any advice on the following issue would be very welcome: one of my fashion goals for this year was to improve my warm weather wardrobe especially for casual wear. How do you guys stay stylish and put together in the heat? Do you have any favorite brands for summer casual wear? Any favorite outfit formulas or key pieces?
> 
> I’m also still trying to find nice layering pieces for the cold air conditioning at work that are not as heavy as my blazers and jackets but more interesting than a standard cardigan.
> 
> Any thoughts?



What kind of silhouette do you favour? 

For very hot weather I need a natural fibre dress and a cotton cardigan in my bag. You can use your shawl _as_ a shawl or one (or two) mousseline 140s.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Last week while waiting for the dry cleaner (he returned only one part of a two part dress), he sent me over to the Luxeswap boutique two doors down. The owner is an established eBay seller and does most of his sales there but opened the boutique to have a brick-and-mortar and a place to keep everything. He and his wife are former TPFers, he’s active on Styleforum. I found a few great dresses there by Roberto Cavalli. I never knew that not all of his clothes are super-sexy and tight. I fell in love with two - the cut on this one suited me perfectly and is a new favorite - yes, I wore it on Thursday and forgot to post here!
> 
> View attachment 4050818
> 
> 
> I went back and saw a third, he told me to take it home to see if DH likes it, because it is a bit racy. It’s long (too long, it puddles on the floor, I will need to shorten it) with long sleeves, but the sleeves and back are entirely sheer chiffon and the chiffon panel wraps around down past my left hip - like you can see the top of my underwear. So I need DHs approval on that one. I can have them line a bit of that sheer part that dips down with some of the excess that they will take off the bottom. Or, I can wear the world’s smallest pair of underwear. Definitely would have to wear the stick-on cups, which I always have in my drawer.
> 
> It is, however, the most beautiful shade of forest green, like emerald but a bit darker and bluer.
> 
> I may need group input on this one.



 your Cavalli 

I never get rid mine, each one is unique


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> Looking great as per usual, you have the most wonderful casual style


Thanks, papertiger.


----------



## Cordeliere

EmileH said:


> My quicken files actually list clothing as income rather than expense since I have rehomed far more than I purchased this year.



OMG  That is hilarious.

I struggle with the hot weather causal dressing problem.   Moved to a location in which winter is very warm and summer is really hot and humid.   I have enough clothes for dating DH, but it is an effort not to slip into sloppy tees and shorts on a daily basis.  Finally decided shorts are the right thing, and am trying to up my game with shorts by wearing better tops (georgette blouses) and jewelry.   Also like pencil skirts and shirts.  

My next door neighbor, that DH and I joking refer to as June Cleaver, always wears dresses and looks fabulous walking the dog.  She is one of those people with a tiny waist and ample bum, so she wears a lot of sleeveless or short sleeve shirtwaist dresses. She buys all inexpensive washables from Marshalls and TJ Max, and she washes them and lets drip dry and doesn't iron.  She is my hero, but sadly I am not her.

 If you solve this problem for yourself, please report back.


----------



## cafecreme15

EmileH said:


> Hello ladies, You all look wonderful in your jeans and your new accessories. I had a few moments so I thought I would pop in and say hello. I haven’t had much to add fashion wise. I have been very successful on my no spending spree. My only purchase this year was my samourais cashmere.... well and a recent scarf switch out on eBay. My quicken files actually list clothing as income rather than expense since I have rehomed far more than I purchased this year.
> 
> I’m ready to loosen up the reins just a bit. I have a few special items on my wishlist for this year so I’m trying to minimize small impulse purchases. I’m hoping to pick up one special piece of jewelry as a prize for my good behavior this weekend.
> 
> Any advice on the following issue would be very welcome: one of my fashion goals for this year was to improve my warm weather wardrobe especially for casual wear. How do you guys stay stylish and put together in the heat? Do you have any favorite brands for summer casual wear? Any favorite outfit formulas or key pieces?
> 
> I’m also still trying to find nice layering pieces for the cold air conditioning at work that are not as heavy as my blazers and jackets but more interesting than a standard cardigan.
> 
> Any thoughts?


My favorite elevated casual look for warm weather is a good sundress. Sorry if this is TMI, but dresses are so much better for air circulation "up there/down there" than shorts, jeans, etc. A dress, especially one of an appropriate length of that is flowy, immediately looks more polished than shorts and t-shirt. I pair mine with a nice, flat sandal.


Genie27 said:


> I could use some outfit advice. I have an evening charity event for work this week. It’s a mix of dressed up cocktail attire and after-work type outfits so I can go either way. Last year the weather was more springy so I wore my pink pucci outfit with a grey blazer, nude rock studs and my chanel mini.
> 
> This year I’m considering these outfits below - the pants and ankle boots are the smartest and most comfortable for standing for a few hours. The CLs should be fine too. The rock studs are fantastic to look at - I’m still breaking them in so want to wear at every opportunity. The room is cold at first but then can warm up as it fills. By which time it’s dark. I also have a sparkly knit that could work with the velvet blazer.


Loving the first look.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie, I like look 2. I think you can use a different bag if you prefer a dressier handbag, I do not believe a bag has to match your shoes, especially since nude and black are both as neutral as you can get. You could even do a bag with a pop of color with this outfit. If it is on the less dressy side square mini is fine though!


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC said:


> Last week while waiting for the dry cleaner (he returned only one part of a two part dress), he sent me over to the Luxeswap boutique two doors down. The owner is an established eBay seller and does most of his sales there but opened the boutique to have a brick-and-mortar and a place to keep everything. He and his wife are former TPFers, he’s active on Styleforum. I found a few great dresses there by Roberto Cavalli. I never knew that not all of his clothes are super-sexy and tight. I fell in love with two - the cut on this one suited me perfectly and is a new favorite - yes, I wore it on Thursday and forgot to post here!
> 
> View attachment 4050818
> 
> 
> I went back and saw a third, he told me to take it home to see if DH likes it, because it is a bit racy. It’s long (too long, it puddles on the floor, I will need to shorten it) with long sleeves, but the sleeves and back are entirely sheer chiffon and the chiffon panel wraps around down past my left hip - like you can see the top of my underwear. So I need DHs approval on that one. I can have them line a bit of that sheer part that dips down with some of the excess that they will take off the bottom. Or, I can wear the world’s smallest pair of underwear. Definitely would have to wear the stick-on cups, which I always have in my drawer.
> 
> It is, however, the most beautiful shade of forest green, like emerald but a bit darker and bluer.
> 
> I may need group input on this one.



I am a bit confused.   Maybe I am misunderstanding.   Your picture is lovely, but that is not what you want input on, correct?   You want input on a dress that you are describing but not showing?  The dresses sound amazing, but to be able to meaningfully comment, can you serve up some pics?


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I am a bit confused.   Maybe I am misunderstanding.   Your picture is lovely, but that is not what you want input on, correct?   You want input on a dress that you are describing but not showing?  The dresses sound amazing, but to be able to meaningfully comment, can you serve up some pics?




 we need to see the racy dark green number

Mostly when I buy anything that I have to do this or that to it ends up looks fabulous decorating my wardrobe 'till I et rid of it. Might be worth it for a RC though. I felt talked into a quite OTT RC Summer dress that I was in 2 minds about because I was young, spent a lot of money, didn't know when I was going to wear it and then a celeb wore it (I must be the only person who hates waring something that a celeb is given). However, when I'm invited to somewhere pretty amazing in Summer that needs a full length dress - with a few feathers I'm so pleased I 'invested'. I even wash my silk Cavalli like my H scarves!!! Saves a fortune (and the feathers on my corral dress are detachable). I think most people can tell if it's something Cavalli but they're classic (as in dateless) too. 

@BBC now you have to get into Cavalli suede and leather pieces too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yes yes yes @Cordeliere I am hoping you can psychically imagine me in this racy green dress so I don’t have to post a picture of it!!! And then give me your opinion. hahaha. No, I am psyching myself up to take a photo of me in it. Also this is one of those “running around” weekends where I havent had much time in the last two days. The dress is hanging in a bag in my closet and I havent even mentioned it to DH yet. Maybe later today *after* a yoga class. 

@papertiger I do try to wear my fancier dresses (which, if it was up to me, I’d wear every day). I have the floor-length red lace CH Carolina Herrera with ribbon belt I wore for New Years and to The Met Opera. The nicer dresses can go to dinner or some or other event that we get invited to a few times a year. We go out frequently and belong to a club. I think I would use it. I will have to get that pic for you. I’m afraid to look into the suede and leather pieces!!!


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Yes yes yes @Cordeliere I am hoping you can psychically imagine me in this racy green dress so I don’t have to post a picture of it!!! And then give me your opinion. hahaha. No, I am psyching myself up to take a photo of me in it. Also this is one of those “running around” weekends where I havent had much time in the last two days. The dress is hanging in a bag in my closet and I havent even mentioned it to DH yet. Maybe later today *after* a yoga class.
> 
> @papertiger I do try to wear my fancier dresses (which, if it was up to me, I’d wear every day). I have the floor-length red lace CH Carolina Herrera with ribbon belt I wore for New Years and to The Met Opera. The nicer dresses can go to dinner or some or other event that we get invited to a few times a year. We go out frequently and belong to a club. I think I would use it. I will have to get that pic for you. I’m afraid to look into the suede and leather pieces!!!



BTW, if you're open to past seasons RC, YOOX always seems to have a good selection (Etro is worth a look too). 

Trying to resist this one atm 

https://www.yoox.com/uk/34810261FL/...women80&cod10=34810261FL&sizeId=4&sizeName=10


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> BTW, if you're open to past seasons RC, YOOX always seems to have a good selection (Etro is worth a look too).
> 
> Trying to resist this one atm
> 
> https://www.yoox.com/uk/34810261FL/...women80&cod10=34810261FL&sizeId=4&sizeName=10



Ooh! Thank you! Yes, past seasons are better for me (remember all three dresses are new unworn but from a consignor)....I’ll take all the RC direction/temptation I can get!!!

Wow....that dress is stunning!!!


----------



## Moirai

@papertiger @Genie27 thanks for the recommendations on lip stains. I have added them to my list of beauty products to check out the next time I am at the mall. 
PT, best wishes to your mom 
Genie, I vote for #2. 
@BBC the green dress sounds amazing. I'm interested to see it too.
@EmileH I usually wear skirts with tees or blouses for casual wear in summer. Air-conditioning is always too chilly for me so I use my shawls as cover-ups.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> BTW, if you're open to past seasons RC, YOOX always seems to have a good selection (Etro is worth a look too).
> 
> Trying to resist this one atm
> 
> https://www.yoox.com/uk/34810261FL/...women80&cod10=34810261FL&sizeId=4&sizeName=10


It’s not showing for me. Can someone please post a pic here?


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> It’s not showing for me. Can someone please post a pic here?



It's silk, bugle bead detail ad the zip is in the side seam and this pic is going to be huge


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> It's silk, bugle bead detail ad the zip is in the side seam and this pic is going to be huge


That is a very sexy dress. I would have no place or occasion to ever wear it. In the past I would have been tempted to purchase anyway.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok, here goes. Long green RC dress with sheer panels. After my fourth hot yoga class this week and definitely before I ate. There is no sneaking any spanx under this dress. DH gave it the thumbs up, as did my mom and DS2, DS1 didn’t like the sheer parts but he’s very conservative with style and probably thinks I should wear a caftan.

The asymmetrical neckline with sheer sleeves and long tie in the front (I can and will probably tie it in the back when worn):




Back is sheer, I would wear stick-ons:




Side view - sheer panel:




Front where the panel comes around:




Full length - will definitely need to be shortened:







By the way, for H people the green is the same shade of green as in the Samourais CSGM in cw07, hard to tell from the pictures.

Ok...what do you think? [emoji254]


----------



## Cookiefiend

BBC said:


> Ok, here goes. Long green RC dress with sheer panels. After my fourth hot yoga class this week and definitely before I ate. There is no sneaking any spanx under this dress. DH gave it the thumbs up, as did my mom and DS2, DS1 didn’t like the sheer parts but he’s very conservative with style and probably thinks I should wear a caftan.
> 
> The asymmetrical neckline with sheer sleeves and long tie in the front (I can and will probably tie it in the back when worn):
> 
> View attachment 4052185
> 
> 
> Back is sheer, I would wear stick-ons:
> 
> View attachment 4052186
> 
> 
> Side view - sheer panel:
> 
> View attachment 4052188
> 
> 
> Front where the panel comes around:
> 
> View attachment 4052189
> 
> 
> Full length - will definitely need to be shortened:
> 
> View attachment 4052190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052191
> 
> 
> By the way, for H people the green is the same shade of green as in the Samourais CSGM in cw07, hard to tell from the pictures.
> 
> Ok...what do you think? [emoji254]



I just have one word - Yowza!

Okay a couple more - It looks marvelous. Truly.


----------



## Dextersmom

You are a vision of loveliness. Honestly, this dress suits you so well and the color looks beautiful with your skin tone and hair color.



BBC said:


> Ok, here goes. Long green RC dress with sheer panels. After my fourth hot yoga class this week and definitely before I ate. There is no sneaking any spanx under this dress. DH gave it the thumbs up, as did my mom and DS2, DS1 didn’t like the sheer parts but he’s very conservative with style and probably thinks I should wear a caftan.
> 
> The asymmetrical neckline with sheer sleeves and long tie in the front (I can and will probably tie it in the back when worn):
> 
> View attachment 4052185
> 
> 
> Back is sheer, I would wear stick-ons:
> 
> View attachment 4052186
> 
> 
> Side view - sheer panel:
> 
> View attachment 4052188
> 
> 
> Front where the panel comes around:
> 
> View attachment 4052189
> 
> 
> Full length - will definitely need to be shortened:
> 
> View attachment 4052190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052191
> 
> 
> By the way, for H people the green is the same shade of green as in the Samourais CSGM in cw07, hard to tell from the pictures.
> 
> Ok...what do you think? [emoji254]


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Ok, here goes. Long green RC dress with sheer panels. After my fourth hot yoga class this week and definitely before I ate. There is no sneaking any spanx under this dress. DH gave it the thumbs up, as did my mom and DS2, DS1 didn’t like the sheer parts but he’s very conservative with style and probably thinks I should wear a caftan.
> 
> The asymmetrical neckline with sheer sleeves and long tie in the front (I can and will probably tie it in the back when worn):
> 
> View attachment 4052185
> 
> 
> Back is sheer, I would wear stick-ons:
> 
> View attachment 4052186
> 
> 
> Side view - sheer panel:
> 
> View attachment 4052188
> 
> 
> Front where the panel comes around:
> 
> View attachment 4052189
> 
> 
> Full length - will definitely need to be shortened:
> 
> View attachment 4052190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052191
> 
> 
> By the way, for H people the green is the same shade of green as in the Samourais CSGM in cw07, hard to tell from the pictures.
> 
> Ok...what do you think? [emoji254]


Stunning! Perfect fit and color. It was meant for you.


----------



## Genie27

Wow!!!!!. It was made for you. I’m voting keep.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Ok, here goes. Long green RC dress with sheer panels. After my fourth hot yoga class this week and definitely before I ate. There is no sneaking any spanx under this dress. DH gave it the thumbs up, as did my mom and DS2, DS1 didn’t like the sheer parts but he’s very conservative with style and probably thinks I should wear a caftan.
> 
> The asymmetrical neckline with sheer sleeves and long tie in the front (I can and will probably tie it in the back when worn):
> 
> View attachment 4052185
> 
> 
> Back is sheer, I would wear stick-ons:
> 
> View attachment 4052186
> 
> 
> Side view - sheer panel:
> 
> View attachment 4052188
> 
> 
> Front where the panel comes around:
> 
> View attachment 4052189
> 
> 
> Full length - will definitely need to be shortened:
> 
> View attachment 4052190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052191
> 
> 
> By the way, for H people the green is the same shade of green as in the Samourais CSGM in cw07, hard to tell from the pictures.
> 
> Ok...what do you think? [emoji254]



You and this dress are both SLAMMING! I hope you keep it!


----------



## wantitneedit

BBC said:


> Ok, here goes. Long green RC dress with sheer panels. After my fourth hot yoga class this week and definitely before I ate. There is no sneaking any spanx under this dress. DH gave it the thumbs up, as did my mom and DS2, DS1 didn’t like the sheer parts but he’s very conservative with style and probably thinks I should wear a caftan.
> 
> The asymmetrical neckline with sheer sleeves and long tie in the front (I can and will probably tie it in the back when worn):
> 
> View attachment 4052185
> 
> 
> Back is sheer, I would wear stick-ons:
> 
> View attachment 4052186
> 
> 
> Side view - sheer panel:
> 
> View attachment 4052188
> 
> 
> Front where the panel comes around:
> 
> View attachment 4052189
> 
> 
> Full length - will definitely need to be shortened:
> 
> View attachment 4052190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052191
> 
> 
> By the way, for H people the green is the same shade of green as in the Samourais CSGM in cw07, hard to tell from the pictures.
> 
> Ok...what do you think? [emoji254]


hot stuff!!!! keep!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today is the first day in over 15 years that I have worn a pair of pants.  I wear jeans, skirts, shorts, sometimes dresses.  Never pants because I have never liked the way they looked and felt on me.  However, I saw these Vince Camuto wide leg floral gardens pair online at Nordstrom and they appealed to me.  I had them in my cart for over a month and finally ordered them.  They arrived yesterday and I am wearing them today.  Maybe I love them because they resemble a skirt and also because they are as comfortable as a pair of pajamas.  I am often between a 6 and an 8 and I went with a 6 in these.  They also got marked down 30% today, so I called for a price adjustment.  I Nordstrom customer service.  Also included a bonus shot of my silver mini and Uno de 50 bracelets.


----------



## Genie27

@cafecreme15 - look what I picked up today - thanks to your recommendation. I needed a pair of ‘walk all day in the city’ shoes for this summer - these seem to be airy enough to wear until its sandal season. 

Other than this, I’ve been *very good* since early Feb because I’m saving up for my summer trip. 

I’m hoping this feeling of contentment with my wardrobe lasts a little while longer. I may add a few things from my forever wish list, if I come upon them, but most likely no idle shopping till July or beyond.


----------



## Cordeliere

BBC

I agree with wowza, slamming, and hot stuff.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Today is the first day in over 15 years that I have worn a pair of pants.  I wear jeans, skirts, shorts, sometimes dresses.  Never pants because I have never liked the way they looked and felt on me.  However, I saw these Vince Camuto wide leg floral gardens pair online at Nordstrom and they appealed to me.  I had them in my cart for over a month and finally ordered them.  They arrived yesterday and I am wearing them today.  Maybe I love them because they resemble a skirt and also because they are as comfortable as a pair of pajamas.  I am often between a 6 and an 8 and I went with a 6 in these.  They also got marked down 30% today, so I called for a price adjustment.  I Nordstrom customer service.  Also included a bonus shot of my silver mini and Uno de 50 bracelets.


Really like these pants! They are flowy, easy-going, and laid-back!



Genie27 said:


> @cafecreme15 - look what I picked up today - thanks to your recommendation. I needed a pair of ‘walk all day in the city’ shoes for this summer - these seem to be airy enough to wear until its sandal season.
> 
> Other than this, I’ve been *very good* since early Feb because I’m saving up for my summer trip.
> 
> I’m hoping this feeling of contentment with my wardrobe lasts a little while longer. I may add a few things from my forever wish list, if I come upon them, but most likely no idle shopping till July or beyond.


They look great on you! And I love the gray.


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Ok, here goes. Long green RC dress with sheer panels. After my fourth hot yoga class this week and definitely before I ate. There is no sneaking any spanx under this dress. DH gave it the thumbs up, as did my mom and DS2, DS1 didn’t like the sheer parts but he’s very conservative with style and probably thinks I should wear a caftan.
> 
> The asymmetrical neckline with sheer sleeves and long tie in the front (I can and will probably tie it in the back when worn):
> 
> View attachment 4052185
> 
> 
> Back is sheer, I would wear stick-ons:
> 
> View attachment 4052186
> 
> 
> Side view - sheer panel:
> 
> View attachment 4052188
> 
> 
> Front where the panel comes around:
> 
> View attachment 4052189
> 
> 
> Full length - will definitely need to be shortened:
> 
> View attachment 4052190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052191
> 
> 
> By the way, for H people the green is the same shade of green as in the Samourais CSGM in cw07, hard to tell from the pictures.
> 
> Ok...what do you think? [emoji254]


This is a cool dress and you can definitely pull it off! I can imagine lots of places to wear this. I love the color, and the buttons on the sleeves - they seem to say "I'm proper!!!"


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Ok, here goes. Long green RC dress with sheer panels. After my fourth hot yoga class this week and definitely before I ate. There is no sneaking any spanx under this dress. DH gave it the thumbs up, as did my mom and DS2, DS1 didn’t like the sheer parts but he’s very conservative with style and probably thinks I should wear a caftan.
> 
> The asymmetrical neckline with sheer sleeves and long tie in the front (I can and will probably tie it in the back when worn):
> 
> View attachment 4052185
> 
> 
> Back is sheer, I would wear stick-ons:
> 
> View attachment 4052186
> 
> 
> Side view - sheer panel:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052188
> 
> 
> Front where the panel comes around:
> 
> View attachment 4052189
> 
> 
> Full length - will definitely need to be shortened:
> 
> View attachment 4052190
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052191
> 
> 
> By the way, for H people the green is the same shade of green as in the Samourais CSGM in cw07, hard to tell from the pictures.
> 
> Ok...what do you think? [emoji254]



I think it's great (colour is amazing on you). G-string or brief with minimal low 'bat' in nude plus, yes the front cup thing. The dress to wear for when only looking like a goddess will do.


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Today is the first day in over 15 years that I have worn a pair of pants.  I wear jeans, skirts, shorts, sometimes dresses.  Never pants because I have never liked the way they looked and felt on me.  However, I saw these Vince Camuto wide leg floral gardens pair online at Nordstrom and they appealed to me.  I had them in my cart for over a month and finally ordered them.  They arrived yesterday and I am wearing them today.  Maybe I love them because they resemble a skirt and also because they are as comfortable as a pair of pajamas.  I am often between a 6 and an 8 and I went with a 6 in these.  They also got marked down 30% today, so I called for a price adjustment.  I Nordstrom customer service.  Also included a bonus shot of my silver mini and Uno de 50 bracelets.



I think they look good, quite Gucci-style Flora print. The think that catches my eye is that wonderful bracelet.


----------



## Genie27

Dextersmom said:


> Today is the first day in over 15 years that I have worn a pair of pants.  I wear jeans, skirts, shorts, sometimes dresses.  Never pants because I have never liked the way they looked and felt on me.  However, I saw these Vince Camuto wide leg floral gardens pair online at Nordstrom and they appealed to me.  I had them in my cart for over a month and finally ordered them.  They arrived yesterday and I am wearing them today.  Maybe I love them because they resemble a skirt and also because they are as comfortable as a pair of pajamas.  I am often between a 6 and an 8 and I went with a 6 in these.  They also got marked down 30% today, so I called for a price adjustment.  I Nordstrom customer service.  Also included a bonus shot of my silver mini and Uno de 50 bracelets.


Beautiful colours! I am only slightly envious that you are in bare feet/tank top as I am still wearing tights and a wool jacket here.


----------



## Dextersmom

Genie27 said:


> Beautiful colours! I am only slightly envious that you are in bare feet/tank top as I am still wearing tights and a wool jacket here.





cafecreme15 said:


> Really like these pants! They are flowy, easy-going, and laid-back!
> 
> 
> They look great on you! And I love the gray.





papertiger said:


> I think they look good, quite Gucci-style Flora print. The think that catches my eye is that wonderful bracelet.


Thank you Genie, cc and papertiger.


----------



## Notorious Pink

@Cookiefiend @Dextersmom @Moirai @Genie27 @cafecreme15 @wantitneedit @Cordeliere @momasaurus @papertiger 

THANK YOU!!!! For all of the positive responses. 
[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji254][emoji177][emoji92][emoji1374][emoji16][emoji170][emoji177][emoji254][emoji8]
You made me feel amaaaaazing. 

This winter was harder that usual for me to keep up with yoga and I took a break from tennis too, so am trying to get back into shape. Getting there bit by bit. It helps that my eating habits don’t really change but I do have to keep moving. I’m trying to decide if this will work for DS2’s Bar Mitzvah which we just scheduled for next May. 

PT thank you for the undergarment tips. I have smaller underwear although if needed I can...do without?

@Dextersmom love the pants!!! They’re so cute and fun! We are desperately still waiting for spring here.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> @Cookiefiend @Dextersmom @Moirai @Genie27 @cafecreme15 @wantitneedit @Cordeliere @momasaurus @papertiger
> 
> THANK YOU!!!! For all of the positive responses.
> [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji254][emoji177][emoji92][emoji1374][emoji16][emoji170][emoji177][emoji254][emoji8]
> You made me feel amaaaaazing.
> 
> This winter was harder that usual for me to keep up with yoga and I took a break from tennis too, so am trying to get back into shape. Getting there bit by bit. It helps that my eating habits don’t really change but I do have to keep moving. I’m trying to decide if this will work for DS2’s Bar Mitzvah which we just scheduled for next May.
> 
> PT thank you for the undergarment tips. I have smaller underwear although if needed I can...do without?
> 
> @Dextersmom love the pants!!! They’re so cute and fun! We are desperately still waiting for spring here.



I think you could do without if need be. And I think it would amazing for DS2's Bar Mitzvah, he'd have the most glamourous woman as his mother ever.

Apparently society ladies seldom wore undergarments under their cut-on-the-bias full length gowns in the 1930s. That was a surprise to me (although I did wonder looking at some film stars' costumes)  but there you go, fact.

Tomorrow is 1 May, so my yoga at home and daily stretches starts.

My NY resolution was no more chips/crisps (recovering Chilli Wave Dorito addict here) succeeded so far. 5 months cool tomorrow.


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> I think you could do without if need be. And I think it would amazing for DS2's Bar Mitzvah, he'd have the most glamourous woman as his mother ever.
> 
> Apparently society ladies seldom wore undergarments under their cut-on-the-bias full length gowns in the 1930s. That was a surprise to me (although I did wonder looking at some film stars' costumes)  but there you go, fact.
> 
> Tomorrow is 1 May, so my yoga at home and daily stretches starts.
> 
> My NY resolution was no more chips/crisps (recovering Chilli Wave Dorito addict here) succeeded so far. 5 months cool tomorrow.


When I was growing up I used to play “dress up” in evening dresses belonging to my grandmother and I really don’t see how she could have worn a bra with any of then. Low cut and pretty bare.  She was a small woman and not well endowed so I can see where she got away it.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> I think you could do without if need be. And I think it would amazing for DS2's Bar Mitzvah, he'd have the most glamourous woman as his mother ever.
> 
> Apparently society ladies seldom wore undergarments under their cut-on-the-bias full length gowns in the 1930s. That was a surprise to me (although I did wonder looking at some film stars' costumes)  but there you go, fact.
> 
> Tomorrow is 1 May, so my yoga at home and daily stretches starts.
> 
> My NY resolution was no more chips/crisps (recovering Chilli Wave Dorito addict here) succeeded so far. 5 months cool tomorrow.


Congrats on your dorito addict recovery!! I like the classic nacho cheese ones...I go on such kicks with them sometimes that I swear my intestines must turn orange. It's not good, these are dangerously addictive chips!


----------



## Dextersmom

BBC said:


> @Cookiefiend @Dextersmom @Moirai @Genie27 @cafecreme15 @wantitneedit @Cordeliere @momasaurus @papertiger
> 
> THANK YOU!!!! For all of the positive responses.
> [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji254][emoji177][emoji92][emoji1374][emoji16][emoji170][emoji177][emoji254][emoji8]
> You made me feel amaaaaazing.
> 
> This winter was harder that usual for me to keep up with yoga and I took a break from tennis too, so am trying to get back into shape. Getting there bit by bit. It helps that my eating habits don’t really change but I do have to keep moving. I’m trying to decide if this will work for DS2’s Bar Mitzvah which we just scheduled for next May.
> 
> PT thank you for the undergarment tips. I have smaller underwear although if needed I can...do without?
> 
> @Dextersmom love the pants!!! They’re so cute and fun! We are desperately still waiting for spring here.


Thank you, BBC.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Congrats on your dorito addict recovery!! I like the classic nacho cheese ones...I go on such kicks with them sometimes that I swear my intestines must turn orange. It's not good, these are dangerously addictive chips!



Thank you! I have a (male) friend who's similarly addicted (apparently he has to have humous too) apparently now I'm his 'sponsor'.

I don't think they're so bad for us occasionally, but they can't be good. It's amazing how many of those little triangles I can pack away. I know as vices go crisps/chips is pretty low on the list but I had to go dry. I sometimes substitute strongly flavoured rice cakes if I'm severely tempted but can have a couple of those and don't feel the need to finish the packet.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It is freezing and raining here today. 





Fighting the doldrums with cotton and linen in summer colors, even if I need to put on leather boots and jacket to go out. 

Anyone else having crap weather on May Day?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It's 6/42 degrees


----------



## Pinkie*

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It is freezing and raining here today.
> 
> View attachment 4053735
> 
> View attachment 4053736
> 
> Fighting the doldrums with cotton and linen in summer colors, even if I need to put on leather boots and jacket to go out.
> 
> Anyone else having crap weather on May Day?


Love how You Match green on green


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It is freezing and raining here today.
> 
> View attachment 4053735
> 
> View attachment 4053736
> 
> Fighting the doldrums with cotton and linen in summer colors, even if I need to put on leather boots and jacket to go out.
> 
> Anyone else having crap weather on May Day?


We must have passed that weather on to you from yesterday. You looking great makes up for it 
Weather here is lovely


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Pinkie* said:


> Love how You Match green on green





papertiger said:


> We must have passed that weather on to you from yesterday. You looking great makes up for it
> Weather here is lovely



Oh thank you guys!!!


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Thank you! I have a (male) friend who's similarly addicted (apparently he has to have humous too) apparently now I'm his 'sponsor'.
> 
> I don't think they're so bad for us occasionally, but they can't be good. It's amazing how many of those little triangles I can pack away. I know as vices go crisps/chips is pretty low on the list but I had to go dry. I sometimes substitute strongly flavoured rice cakes if I'm severely tempted but can have a couple of those and don't feel the need to finish the packet.


No one can finish a packet of rice cakes. They taste like styrofoam!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> No one can finish a packet of rice cakes. They taste like styrofoam!



That's how desperate the Dorito addiction LOL


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Thank you! I have a (male) friend who's similarly addicted (apparently he has to have humous too) apparently now I'm his 'sponsor'.
> 
> I don't think they're so bad for us occasionally, but they can't be good. It's amazing how many of those little triangles I can pack away. I know as vices go crisps/chips is pretty low on the list but I had to go dry. I sometimes substitute strongly flavoured rice cakes if I'm severely tempted but can have a couple of those and don't feel the need to finish the packet.


Oh how I wish rice cakes could stand in for my dorito addiction! I eat the white cheddar ones from time to time but lord knows it is not the same.


HopelessBagGirl said:


> It is freezing and raining here today.
> 
> View attachment 4053735
> 
> View attachment 4053736
> 
> Fighting the doldrums with cotton and linen in summer colors, even if I need to put on leather boots and jacket to go out.
> 
> Anyone else having crap weather on May Day?


Glad to see you back again! You look great despite the weather. I think here we have finally managed to shake winter. It’s sunny and 75F/24C today...finally!


----------



## cafecreme15

To jump back to our makeup conversation, I finally decided to be adventurous/join this decade and ordered some highlighter! On recommendation from a friend, I ordered a two-tone compact from Rihanna’s FENTY line. I’m also trying desperately to get my hands on an eye cream everyone is going bonkers over, Ole Henriksen’s Banana Bright Eye Cream. I had the chance to buy it last week at Sephora and didn’t jump at it, and now it is sold out everywhere. I did get a sample though!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Glad to see you back again! You look great despite the weather. I think here we have finally managed to shake winter. It’s sunny and 75F/24C today...finally!



Oh thanks! I'll hang around and try not to feel like poor white trash at my inability to keep up with premiere designer wardrobes. 

Way more than about your guys' fashion budgets,  I'm so so jealous of your weather!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

About makeup I've been in a major simplification and consolidation phase for awhile. 
Speaking of highlighter, I took all my highlighter and loose powder and bronzer and crushed them all in the same loose mix and I lightly brush the whole thing on my entire face and neck at the end of my makeup application for a general brightening/highlighting/bronzing effect and it felt great to throw out containers that never got opened.
Skincare wise I pour various skin oils and serums into the same large glass bottle with dropper and apply all together. It's just faster to do morning and evening. And I have SPF 70 in a great quickly absorbing runny formula that I mix with my tinted moisturizer, and then that's my 'foundation' that's mostly sunscreen but a bit of tint and coverage and moisture. So skincare is one step, makeup is two steps, the liquid then the loose powder/bronzer/highlighter. 
Likewise I took all my lip products and put them in the same large pot that I microwaved to melt and mixed up thoroughly with a toothpick and the color is better than any single one of them was! I apply this balm/lipstick with my pinky finger. Any excess left on my finger is good to rub into the apples of my cheeks.

Otherwise, I do mascara.


----------



## Genie27

I received samples/trial sizes of the Ole Henriksen green line of Oil Control products and was really impressed with how they performed on my still oily skin. I keep the kit for travel as it's a good alternate product line from my usual go-to range. I have tried Caudalie and Biotherm as back-ups, and they were OK, but OH was way better.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> To jump back to our makeup conversation, I finally decided to be adventurous/join this decade and ordered some highlighter! On recommendation from a friend, I ordered a two-tone compact from Rihanna’s FENTY line. I’m also trying desperately to get my hands on an eye cream everyone is going bonkers over, Ole Henriksen’s Banana Bright Eye Cream. I had the chance to buy it last week at Sephora and didn’t jump at it, and now it is sold out everywhere. I did get a sample though!



Not to worry, try the sample and see it lives up to the hype, it will come back. What's the low-down on it, why is it so popular. Is the banana the colour or the ingredient. My eyelids are usually too peach coloured, I use my weird blue prima on them to neutralise.  

If the Fenty doesn't suit I can recommend Hourglass Strobes (go lightly) or for a more subtle but still dewy glow LM's Radiance primer underneath foundation that can just go on cheeks. 

I invested in 3 for 2 Vitamin E Overnight Serum-in-oil. It's not so expensive but it's the only thing that saves my face from feeling dry first thing in the morning. 3 bottles, 1 lasts me all year. 
*
*


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> About makeup I've been in a major simplification and consolidation phase for awhile.
> Speaking of highlighter, I took all my highlighter and loose powder and bronzer and crushed them all in the same loose mix and I lightly brush the whole thing on my entire face and neck at the end of my makeup application for a general brightening/highlighting/bronzing effect and it felt great to throw out containers that never got opened.
> Skincare wise I pour various skin oils and serums into the same large glass bottle with dropper and apply all together. It's just faster to do morning and evening. And I have SPF 70 in a great quickly absorbing runny formula that I mix with my tinted moisturizer, and then that's my 'foundation' that's mostly sunscreen but a bit of tint and coverage and moisture. So skincare is one step, makeup is two steps, the liquid then the loose powder/bronzer/highlighter.
> Likewise I took all my lip products and put them in the same large pot that I microwaved to melt and mixed up thoroughly with a toothpick and the color is better than any single one of them was! I apply this balm/lipstick with my pinky finger. Any excess left on my finger is good to rub into the apples of my cheeks.
> 
> Otherwise, I do mascara.



Great ideas!


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh thanks! I'll hang around and try not to feel like poor white trash at my inability to keep up with premiere designer wardrobes.
> 
> Way more than about your guys' fashion budgets,  I'm so so jealous of your weather!!!



LOL, I mix everything and everything looks better in the sunshine, please, there's no keeping up with anyone on this thread.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

papertiger said:


> Great ideas!



Especially if you are lazy pants like me


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh thanks! I'll hang around and try not to feel like poor white trash at my inability to keep up with premiere designer wardrobes.
> 
> Way more than about your guys' fashion budgets,  I'm so so jealous of your weather!!!


There is absolutely no need to be so self deprecating! You have a fantastic wardrobe and as someone just starting out in her career and exploring financial independence, I love seeing what you put together. I love seeing everyone’s outfits...I consider it aspirational! As for the weather, it is definitely something to be envied [emoji23]. Today is just perfect, though it’s going to be HOT the rest of the week...I’m talking nearly 90F! Went from winter to summer overnight. 

And I’m intrigued by your consolidation approach to makeup! What a cool idea. 


Genie27 said:


> I received samples/trial sizes of the Ole Henriksen green line of Oil Control products and was really impressed with how they performed on my still oily skin. I keep the kit for travel as it's a good alternate product line from my usual go-to range. I have tried Caudalie and Biotherm as back-ups, and they were OK, but OH was way better.



This is good to know! My skin has been normal since I finished my Accutane course, but it is naturally very oily. I will keep this in mind if my skin ever reverts back. Oil control is serious business!


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Not to worry, try the sample and see it lives up to the hype, it will come back. What's the low-down on it, why is it so popular. Is the banana the colour or the ingredient. My eyelids are usually too peach coloured, I use my weird blue prima on them to neutralise.
> 
> If the Fenty doesn't suit I can recommend Hourglass Strobes (go lightly) or for a more subtle but still dewy glow LM's Radiance primer underneath foundation that can just go on cheeks.
> 
> I invested in 3 for 2 Vitamin E Overnight Serum-in-oil. It's not so expensive but it's the only thing that saves my face from feeling dry first thing in the morning. 3 bottles, 1 lasts me all year.
> *
> *



It gets its name from this color correcting powder used by makeup artists called banana powder. There’s no actual banana in it - it’s just because it’s yellow. It’s supposed to be a god send for brightening dark circles (which I’m genetically plagued with...have had them since I was 10) and really effective for fine lines and smoothing for concealer. That’s a really good idea to use radiance primer in lieu of highlighter. I’m looking for a subtle glow, not an obvious look.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> There is absolutely no need to be so self deprecating! You have a fantastic wardrobe and as someone just starting out in her career and exploring financial independence, I love seeing what you put together. I love seeing everyone’s outfits...I consider it aspirational! As for the weather, it is definitely something to be envied [emoji23]. Today is just perfect, though it’s going to be HOT the rest of the week...I’m talking nearly 90F! Went from winter to summer overnight.
> 
> And I’m intrigued by your consolidation approach to makeup! What a cool idea.
> 
> 
> This is good to know! My skin has been normal since I finished my Accutane course, but it is naturally very oily. I will keep this in mind if my skin ever reverts back. Oil control is serious business!



Oh I'm a student mommy with zero financial independence!  Don't know if I'll ever have an actual job but I will have finished grad school by Halloween and I have 4 adorable kids, so I'm pretty smug about my life, no worries.
I just can't afford any orange boxes to do reveals with!


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> It gets its name from this color correcting powder used by makeup artists called banana powder. There’s no actual banana in it - it’s just because it’s yellow. It’s supposed to be a god send for brightening dark circles (which I’m genetically plagued with...have had them since I was 10) and really effective for fine lines and smoothing for concealer. That’s a really good idea to use radiance primer in lieu of highlighter. I’m looking for a subtle glow, not an obvious look.



My advice is to stay away from the strobe highlighters that are so fashionable atm them. Hourglass do the best radiance powders too btw. 

OK, so it sounds banana yellow would hide purple which makes sense. Darker skins will need more peachy if they are more purple-grey. I need a pink-ish to cover under eyes and blue to take that tea-bag tannin-carotene colour from the top. Actually, I bet good ol' used tea bags would help my eyes.


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh I'm a student mommy with zero financial independence!  Don't know if I'll ever have an actual job but I will have finished grad school by Halloween and I have 4 adorable kids, so I'm pretty smug about my life, no worries.
> I just can't afford any orange boxes to do reveals with!


I don't know how you do it - hats off to you! 


papertiger said:


> My advice is to stay away from the strobe highlighters that are so fashionable atm them. Hourglass do the best radiance powders too btw.
> 
> OK, so it sounds banana yellow would hide purple which makes sense. Darker skins will need more peachy if they are more purple-grey. I need a pink-ish to cover under eyes and blue to take that tea-bag tannin-carotene colour from the top. Actually, I bet good ol' used tea bags would help my eyes.


Yeah, those intense strobe highlighter sticks scare me! Your color theory makes sense - I will report back on my success with the sample of the banana cream. I've heard that tea bags on your eyes can be beneficial, can't remember exactly what for though!


----------



## cafecreme15

To heck with the no white before Memorial Day rule. Wearing the silk feather print Kooples dress I got new with tags from Poshmark on this gorgeous day. Paired with some old favorite Chanel sandals and my well loved speedy 25.


----------



## Cordeliere

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh thanks! I'll hang around and try not to feel like poor white trash at my inability to keep up with premiere designer wardrobes.
> 
> Way more than about your guys' fashion budgets,  I'm so so jealous of your weather!!!



I understand how you feel.  I felt that way many years ago when I started following the Hermes forum.  I really couldn't understand how people could have so much money to do all those reveals.  And I couldn't understand why they would want to spend that much money on bags.  That is one reason I went the vintage route.  I wanted to have the experience of playing with the different types of leather and that was an affordable way to do it.  Then I discovered the bonus prize of vintage that  I  love with the cleverness of all the clasps.  But I get you how this place can make you feel poor.

There are always people with more money or less money.   We have one very dear set of friends who are old money and who recently sold their insurance business for $18 million.  I have to work not to feel poor when I am around them.  But I tell myself that rich people need friends too.  And on the other side, my absolute favorite person here in our new town is our handy man.  He is from West Virginia, looks like he belongs to Duck Dynasty,  didn't graduate from elementary school, and has a nickname that reflects all the razor fights he was in as a youth.   But he is very bright, sweet and sincere, and hilariously funny.  He is always trying to get me to order clothes off of "Wish" where everything is priced close to a dollar.  And hey, I bought 2 blouses from there just to give it a try.  Cute styling--crap quality.

I actually more admire people who can do really interesting fashion without spending a lot of money.  As I have said before, my fashion hero is my next door neighbor, June Cleaver, who buys inexpensive shirtwaist dresses at TJ Max and Marshalls and who who line dries them and doesn't iron.   She has the perfect solution for our hot weather climate and she is very frugal on everything.

Everyone has their own way.  And as someone else said,  you are creative and clever.  You have interesting ideas like combining makeup or your pre-built daily outfits.  Your contributions were missed when you dropped out of this thread.   You probably have a cult following of people who feel bad that they don't have a bunch of orange boxes and who feel poor and are afraid to admit it.  You are probably their hero.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Aww you are sweet!
Thanks for all the nice words. I think I'm looking for clever hacks because I'm pouring more time and energy into braiding my girls' hair or getting them to daycare on time and writing papers for my deadlines at grad school. 
But I still love putting outfits together even if I'm sometimes a wreck in the morning and can't think clearly because my toddlers kept waking me up all night! 
Thank goodness my teenage boys are hitting this stride where they are Dreamboats, excelling in every way with zero pushing from me and I even get the older one to willingly go hang out with me just the two of us sometimes and we actually have a blast and he tells me stuff. Sigh. I love my kiddos, what can I say! And my gorgeous husband who looks like a 30 year old version of Hugh Jackman (even though he is 41, just doesn't seem to age), who texts me love messages every day from work. So I'm rich in other ways!


----------



## Cordeliere

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Aww you are sweet!
> Thanks for all the nice words. I think I'm looking for clever hacks because I'm pouring more time and energy into braiding my girls' hair or getting them to daycare on time and writing papers for my deadlines at grad school.
> But I still love putting outfits together even if I'm sometimes a wreck in the morning and can't think clearly because my toddlers kept waking me up all night!
> Thank goodness my teenage boys are hitting this stride where they are Dreamboats, excelling in every way with zero pushing from me and I even get the older one to willingly go hang out with me just the two of us sometimes and we actually have a blast and he tells me stuff. Sigh. I love my kiddos, what can I say! And my gorgeous husband who looks like a 30 year old version of Hugh Jackman (even though he is 41, just doesn't seem to age), who texts me love messages every day from work. So I'm rich in other ways!



Hugh Jackman is the sexist man on earth.   You are very rich.

If you read stuff from seniors, the consensus is totally that family is what is important.  Stuff matters not at all.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> To heck with the no white before Memorial Day rule. Wearing the silk feather print Kooples dress I got new with tags from Poshmark on this gorgeous day. Paired with some old favorite Chanel sandals and my well loved speedy 25.
> View attachment 4054074
> View attachment 4054075



 lovely print


----------



## Genie27

I just compared the GA Lip Magnet with the YSL Tattouage on my hand and I think the YSL has better pigment payoff. The GA seems more sheer. Not sure how they compare in terms of dryness but I will definitely give the YSL a shot the next time I need a new lipstick.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> To heck with the no white before Memorial Day rule. Wearing the silk feather print Kooples dress I got new with tags from Poshmark on this gorgeous day. Paired with some old favorite Chanel sandals and my well loved speedy 25.
> View attachment 4054074
> View attachment 4054075


So pretty!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> To heck with the no white before Memorial Day rule. Wearing the silk feather print Kooples dress I got new with tags from Poshmark on this gorgeous day. Paired with some old favorite Chanel sandals and my well loved speedy 25.
> View attachment 4054074
> View attachment 4054075



Oh cafe I LOVE this on you! So pretty! [emoji177]


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> So pretty!!





BBC said:


> Oh cafe I LOVE this on you! So pretty! [emoji177]


Thank you both!


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> lovely print


Thank you! The feathers are actually quite detailed when you look at it close up.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> To jump back to our makeup conversation, I finally decided to be adventurous/join this decade and ordered some highlighter! On recommendation from a friend, I ordered a two-tone compact from Rihanna’s FENTY line. I’m also trying desperately to get my hands on an eye cream everyone is going bonkers over, Ole Henriksen’s Banana Bright Eye Cream. I had the chance to buy it last week at Sephora and didn’t jump at it, and now it is sold out everywhere. I did get a sample though!


I’m curious to see what you think of Fenty, considering all of the hype. I know very little about makeup, and even I have heard about it 




HopelessBagGirl said:


> About makeup I've been in a major simplification and consolidation phase for awhile.
> Speaking of highlighter, I took all my highlighter and loose powder and bronzer and crushed them all in the same loose mix and I lightly brush the whole thing on my entire face and neck at the end of my makeup application for a general brightening/highlighting/bronzing effect and it felt great to throw out containers that never got opened.
> Skincare wise I pour various skin oils and serums into the same large glass bottle with dropper and apply all together. It's just faster to do morning and evening. And I have SPF 70 in a great quickly absorbing runny formula that I mix with my tinted moisturizer, and then that's my 'foundation' that's mostly sunscreen but a bit of tint and coverage and moisture. So skincare is one step, makeup is two steps, the liquid then the loose powder/bronzer/highlighter.
> Likewise I took all my lip products and put them in the same large pot that I microwaved to melt and mixed up thoroughly with a toothpick and the color is better than any single one of them was! I apply this balm/lipstick with my pinky finger. Any excess left on my finger is good to rub into the apples of my cheeks.
> 
> Otherwise, I do mascara.



Reading this makes me so happy. I love this so much. I need to try this with al of the beauty products and lotions I have sitting around. Things sitting around makes my stress level ride!



papertiger said:


> My advice is to stay away from the strobe highlighters that are so fashionable atm them. Hourglass do the best radiance powders too btw.
> 
> OK, so it sounds banana yellow would hide purple which makes sense. Darker skins will need more peachy if they are more purple-grey. I need a pink-ish to cover under eyes and blue to take that tea-bag tannin-carotene colour from the top. Actually, I bet good ol' used tea bags would help my eyes.


 Great advice as usual!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

nicole0612 said:


> Reading this makes me so happy. I love this so much. I need to try this with al of the beauty products and lotions I have sitting around. Things sitting around makes my stress level ride!!


exactly.  I hated seeing all these packages and containers, lipsticks, serums, face oils and anti-aging serums, makeup/BB creams and sunscreens cluttering up my life, because lord knows I am not going to pick up 15 things and apply on a regular basis.  I can do three things. Skincare goop premixed in same container, sunscreen/foundation goop already premixed in the same container, and big brush sprinkled with loose bronzer/highlighter/powder (you guessed it, already mixed up and in the same container) lightly brushed across my t-zone.  Well, four if you count dabbing my pinky in my pot full of melted and mixed up lipsticks and lip balms.  Okay, five if you count mascara.   But still I hated having stuff around and hated the decision fatigue around deciding which are a priority to apply on any given day.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Today I was multi-tasking helping 2 year old get her shoes on while applying my ‘face’, literally at the same time, just to give a mental image of why I am so lazy....   
Another perk of mixing up things is that you can take your 6 empty containers to MAC and get a free lipstick.   I am waiting for my mascara to run out so I can go get another one of my favorite shade, ‘cream in my coffee’, to keep in my purse for touch ups.

Speaking of STROBE....  Strobe moisturizer by MAC is my favorite moisturizer in the world for a lovely light reflection effect without looking gaudy.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Aww you are sweet!
> Thanks for all the nice words. I think I'm looking for clever hacks because I'm pouring more time and energy into braiding my girls' hair or getting them to daycare on time and writing papers for my deadlines at grad school.
> But I still love putting outfits together even if I'm sometimes a wreck in the morning and can't think clearly because my toddlers kept waking me up all night!
> Thank goodness my teenage boys are hitting this stride where they are Dreamboats, excelling in every way with zero pushing from me and I even get the older one to willingly go hang out with me just the two of us sometimes and we actually have a blast and he tells me stuff. Sigh. I love my kiddos, what can I say! And my gorgeous husband who looks like a 30 year old version of Hugh Jackman (even though he is 41, just doesn't seem to age), who texts me love messages every day from work. So I'm rich in other ways!


Anyone who can handle grad school with children gets a huge high five from me.  Your colleagues have NO IDEA.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

No they really don't! They are mostly twenty somethings with no one to take care of but themselves and their grades. Bliss! 
No actually I feel like a (4x)lottery winner every day when I look at my kids and how they are thriving and think how could I get so lucky 4 times in a row when I know friends who have not, who struggle with all types of issues and challenges related to their children and I just shiver in fear that my turn is coming.... But knock on wood so far they are all just gorgeous precocious big/little sweethearts. I get teary just thinking about how great they are, More than I would even deserve even though I've been pretty darn devoted to them and my husband. 

Aaaaanyways..... Another mom at the daycare complimented my curls today! I slept in foam rollers 3 nights ago and the afro finally calmed down into lovely curls.  So I'm feeling stylish! 

6 degrees and raining still!!!!!! Save me from crap weather!!!! At least I have acapella and band rehearsals tonight so I can enjoy music on a rainy,ugly day.


----------



## Joannadyne

Anyone here try microblading? I’ve decided I’m gonna do it. I realized, after camping last weekend, that I couldn’t possibly just jump out of my tent first thing in the morning. My eyebrowless face might scare the bears! I am someone who must put her face on before facing the world, even when camping. Some folks need coffee to start their day, I need eyebrows. So to microblading I go! Currently researching microbladers, but any tips are welcome.


----------



## cafecreme15

Errand running out on this 90 degree day!


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Errand running out on this 90 degree day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055290


Darling look and we are twins on the sandals.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Darling look and we are twins on the sandals.


Love these sandals! They are about a million years old and I've worn them to death but I refuse to get rid of them.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I wore another embroidered Blank NYC denim jacket.  I also took a shot of the back so you could see the details.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Love these sandals! They are about a million years old and I've worn them to death but I refuse to get rid of them.


That is great.  I just got mine a couple of months ago and they are in stores now (saw them again yesterday at Nordstrom).  I am glad they brought them back because I love them too.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> That is great.  I just got mine a couple of months ago and they are in stores now (saw them again yesterday at Nordstrom).  I am glad they brought them back because I love them too.


Wow great to know they are back in stores!! I think I might bring mine to the cobbler and see what he can do to salvage them.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Joannadyne said:


> Anyone here try microblading? I’ve decided I’m gonna do it. I realized, after camping last weekend, that I couldn’t possibly just jump out of my tent first thing in the morning. My eyebrowless face might scare the bears! I am someone who must put her face on before facing the world, even when camping. Some folks need coffee to start their day, I need eyebrows. So to microblading I go! Currently researching microbladers, but any tips are welcome.



I did it. I love it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Errand running out on this 90 degree day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055290



You are gorgeous in such casual clothes! Green with envy for you sassy young thing!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Dextersmom said:


> Today I wore another embroidered Blank NYC denim jacket.  I also took a shot of the back so you could see the details.



I love this. I had a similar jacket 25 years ago that my mom embellished for me. She's a true renaissance artist. Whether oil, acrylic, charcoal, watercolor, Pottery, weaving, crochet, knit, or jeans jacket, she's a genius. When she was young she sat at fisherman's wharf in San Francisco and sold her little crochet halter tops on a blanket with her long pale blonde hair parted down the middle..... Total hippie!!!

I wonder if she still has that jeans jacket.....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soooo....I bought a dozen scarves in April. I had no oversized rectangular or square scarves to tie in interesting ways as a scarf, top, or dress so I scoured Etsy for affordable new and vintage oversized scarves in various natural fibers. 

So far wool silk and pure cotton are tied for favorite fibers. Silk alone not at all. I have received 7 of them so far, or maybe 8.... I'm having so much fun!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

this is what the ban thread has pressured me to buy..... Hahahaha!  I'm powerless to resist strong nail polish recommendations! Seche vite better be an amazing top coat, people seem to swear by it. 

Remember my tinted moisturizer/bb cream queries? I found the Nars way way way too heavy and makeup-y for me. The Laura Mercier was meh. But I mix a dab in to gobs of my favorite sunscreen and that seems OK. Bought Mac water weight or weightless or something or other to try but I haven't yet. I also bought their long wear lip liner and I'm furious that the thing cannot be sharpened. I checked reviews on their website and it's also what everyone else says! Talk about a design flaw!


----------



## Cordeliere

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4055558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo....I bought a dozen scarves in April. I had no oversized rectangular or square scarves to tie in interesting ways as a scarf, top, or dress so I scoured Etsy for affordable new and vintage oversized scarves in various natural fibers.
> 
> So far wool silk and pure cotton are tied for favorite fibers. Silk alone not at all. I have received 7 of them so far, or maybe 8.... I'm having so much fun!



I like the plaid one, upper left and the green floral one at the bottom.  What are your favorites?


----------



## Cordeliere

Dextersmom said:


> Today I wore another embroidered Blank NYC denim jacket.  I also took a shot of the back so you could see the details.



There are perfect on you.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Errand running out on this 90 degree day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055290



yeah  summer clothes.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cordeliere said:


> I like the plaid one, upper left and the green floral one at the bottom.  What are your favorites?



Green floral for sure. It hasn't come yet though!!!!!
The electric blue one I'm counting on getting a ton of use out of.  And the fendi print with shades of blue with small yellow/orange accents could be amazing in person but again I don't have it yet!!

From the ones I have, I really like the purple cotton YSL one next to the one in the corner you liked.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Here's me on a rare day with no color!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Excuse the dirty mirror


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4055558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo....I bought a dozen scarves in April. I had no oversized rectangular or square scarves to tie in interesting ways as a scarf, top, or dress so I scoured Etsy for affordable new and vintage oversized scarves in various natural fibers.
> 
> So far wool silk and pure cotton are tied for favorite fibers. Silk alone not at all. I have received 7 of them so far, or maybe 8.... I'm having so much fun!



I was following that thread! I love to just browse tpf and start reading random threads that spark my interest. I can’t remember the brand, but I really loved the one that was dark green and wool or cashmere, I think it had maroon flowers?

Edit: ok blue and red! But there are flowers at least


----------



## nicole0612

Grrr when I edit a post photos always get unviewable. It is this one:


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yes! The liberty of London blue wool scarf matches that little cotton jacket so well! I like it too!


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> No they really don't! They are mostly twenty somethings with no one to take care of but themselves and their grades. Bliss!
> No actually I feel like a (4x)lottery winner every day when I look at my kids and how they are thriving and think how could I get so lucky 4 times in a row when I know friends who have not, who struggle with all types of issues and challenges related to their children and I just shiver in fear that my turn is coming.... But knock on wood so far they are all just gorgeous precocious big/little sweethearts. I get teary just thinking about how great they are, More than I would even deserve even though I've been pretty darn devoted to them and my husband.
> 
> Aaaaanyways..... Another mom at the daycare complimented my curls today! I slept in foam rollers 3 nights ago and the afro finally calmed down into lovely curls.  So I'm feeling stylish!
> 
> 6 degrees and raining still!!!!!! Save me from crap weather!!!! At least I have acapella and band rehearsals tonight so I can enjoy music on a rainy,ugly day.


Sounds good. Making music can provide solace, and as for the joys of being a mom: Look at my tPF name. it's not about the museum, LOL.


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4055559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what the ban thread has pressured me to buy..... Hahahaha!  I'm powerless to resist strong nail polish recommendations! Seche vite better be an amazing top coat, people seem to swear by it.
> 
> Remember my tinted moisturizer/bb cream queries? I found the Nars way way way too heavy and makeup-y for me. The Laura Mercier was meh. But I mix a dab in to gobs of my favorite sunscreen and that seems OK. Bought Mac water weight or weightless or something or other to try but I haven't yet. I also bought their long wear lip liner and I'm furious that the thing cannot be sharpened. I checked reviews on their website and it's also what everyone else says! Talk about a design flaw!


I find the seche vite top coat to be extremely drying for my nails, which already suffer from dryness and brittleness. I had to ask my manicurist to stop using it on me.

Love all your new scarves, and the black and white one looks great on you and is perfectly styled with a leather jacket.


----------



## cafecreme15

Happy DUT! Wearing a dress I got during Bloomingdales’ Friends and Family sale and my trusty Chanel sandals from yesterday (haven’t put them on yet).


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Happy DUT! Wearing a dress I got during Bloomingdales’ Friends and Family sale and my trusty Chanel sandals from yesterday (haven’t put them on yet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055927



So lovely!
What does DUT mean?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> I
> 
> Love all your new scarves, and the black and white one looks great on you and is perfectly styled with a leather jacket.



Thanks! I am on the fence about it; I'm such a sucker for jewel tones.

Is the seche vite drying? How does it dry through the nail polish?


----------



## Notorious Pink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4055559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what the ban thread has pressured me to buy..... Hahahaha!  I'm powerless to resist strong nail polish recommendations! Seche vite better be an amazing top coat, people seem to swear by it.
> 
> Remember my tinted moisturizer/bb cream queries? I found the Nars way way way too heavy and makeup-y for me. The Laura Mercier was meh. But I mix a dab in to gobs of my favorite sunscreen and that seems OK. Bought Mac water weight or weightless or something or other to try but I haven't yet. I also bought their long wear lip liner and I'm furious that the thing cannot be sharpened. I checked reviews on their website and it's also what everyone else says! Talk about a design flaw!



Laura Mercier always gets best reviews but for day it’s a bit light for me. I mix or add on a thin layer of Chanel Aqualumiere.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Happy DUT! Wearing a dress I got during Bloomingdales’ Friends and Family sale and my trusty Chanel sandals from yesterday (haven’t put them on yet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055927



Another winner! I am dressed for DUT but getting my hair done. Today went from fun to crazy. I am hoping to stop by H for their Silk Mix event but I have to run to the city for DS1 this afternoon, the run back to get him to his favorite weekly workshop. [emoji595][emoji595][emoji595][emoji595][emoji595]


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4055558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo....I bought a dozen scarves in April. I had no oversized rectangular or square scarves to tie in interesting ways as a scarf, top, or dress so I scoured Etsy for affordable new and vintage oversized scarves in various natural fibers.
> 
> So far wool silk and pure cotton are tied for favorite fibers. Silk alone not at all. I have received 7 of them so far, or maybe 8.... I'm having so much fun!


These are fabulous! I'm looking forward to seeing you style these. DUT is Dress Up Thursday - or Wednesday/Friday/Saturday - basically OOTD and can be as dressy as adding a scarf and sunglasses to a shorts+tee outfit, if that is your lifestyle.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh cool, I wore a scarf and sunglasses today!  Hehe


----------



## scarf1

cafecreme15 said:


> Happy DUT! Wearing a dress I got during Bloomingdales’ Friends and Family sale and my trusty Chanel sandals from yesterday (haven’t put them on yet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055927


Cute dress!


----------



## Genie27

I went from wool coat + heat tech tights to bare legs and arms overnight. So crazy.

Anyway for the event, it was too warm to wear my velvet jacket but I knew the auditorium gets chilly so I used my ZP moussie as a wrap/shrug.

I’m getting surprisingly good CPW from the dress and shoes. Both of which I bought on impulse rather than on plan.

I also found the lip too dark so I topped it with my fuschia and it brightened my face. (See closeup compared to the shade in the full length pic).

And my knit skirt/olive trench for actual DUT. I usually roll up the sleeves and cinch the belt but was running late as usual.


----------



## Dextersmom

Cordeliere said:


> There are perfect on you.


Thank you.


----------



## scarf1

First pass at selecting scarves to take on upcoming trip. I know it seems like a lot, ok it probably is. May leave a couple at home. Trip is nearly 4 weeks- With varying temps. Clothes are all solids except for 2 striped tees.lots of navy, white and black. A few accents in blue and light green. This is how I will add variety.
Funny, just noticed that I picked all 3 of my Ugo Gattoni scarves.


----------



## Genie27

scarf1 said:


> First pass at selecting scarves to take on upcoming trip. I know it seems like a lot, ok it probably is. May leave a couple at home. Trip is nearly 4 weeks- With varying temps. Clothes are all solids except for 2 striped tees.lots of navy, white and black. A few accents in blue and light green. This is how I will add variety.
> Funny, just noticed that I picked all 3 of my Ugo Gattoni scarves.
> 
> View attachment 4055982


So many of my favourite colours in this shot.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> I went from wool coat + heat tech tights to bare legs and arms overnight. So crazy.
> 
> Anyway for the event, it was too warm to wear my velvet jacket but I knew the auditorium gets chilly so I used my ZP moussie as a wrap/shrug.
> 
> I’m getting surprisingly good CPW from the dress and shoes. Both of which I bought on impulse rather than on plan.
> 
> I also found the lip too dark so I topped it with my fuschia and it brightened my face. (See closeup compared to the shade in the full length pic).
> 
> And my knit skirt/olive trench for actual DUT. I usually roll up the sleeves and cinch the belt but was running late as usual.



Looks fabulous! Love the lip, too!!!

I know the weather here is crazy, I went from freezing to sweating. Also chagrined to learn (from DH, no less) that the beautiful floral scent in my driveway is not coming from the Magnolia tree up front (blooms only one week a year) but from a random not-very-attractive tree (also only blooms one week a year. I guess my trees are coordinated) in the back. I’ve been telling DSs to smell the magnolia. They must think I’m nuts. 

I guess that’s a win for DH but he needs it because when he told me last week that we should see “Black Panther” because it was doing surprisingly well for an historical movie....well....I really couldn’t stop laughing.


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> I’ve been telling DSs to smell the magnolia


This has me giggling - coworkers think I've completely lost it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> I went from wool coat + heat tech tights to bare legs and arms overnight. So crazy.
> 
> Anyway for the event, it was too warm to wear my velvet jacket but I knew the auditorium gets chilly so I used my ZP moussie as a wrap/shrug.
> 
> I’m getting surprisingly good CPW from the dress and shoes. Both of which I bought on impulse rather than on plan.
> 
> I also found the lip too dark so I topped it with my fuschia and it brightened my face. (See closeup compared to the shade in the full length pic).
> 
> And my knit skirt/olive trench for actual DUT. I usually roll up the sleeves and cinch the belt but was running late as usual.


Both of these outfits are killer! 



scarf1 said:


> First pass at selecting scarves to take on upcoming trip. I know it seems like a lot, ok it probably is. May leave a couple at home. Trip is nearly 4 weeks- With varying temps. Clothes are all solids except for 2 striped tees.lots of navy, white and black. A few accents in blue and light green. This is how I will add variety.
> Funny, just noticed that I picked all 3 of my Ugo Gattoni scarves.
> 
> View attachment 4055982


All are lovely - I'll just wish you luck!
(and you can wish me luck too as I'll be doing the same thing next week! )


----------



## scarf1

Cookiefiend said:


> Both of these outfits are killer!
> 
> 
> All are lovely - I'll just wish you luck!
> (and you can wish me luck too as I'll be doing the same thing next week! )


Haha! Yes wish you luck! Please post if you can.


----------



## scarf1

Outfit for today. Navy pants and flats


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Grrr when I edit a post photos always get unviewable. It is this one:
> View attachment 4055745



Totally!


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Outfit for today. Navy pants and flats
> View attachment 4056051



It's so hard to take selfies of whole outfits, but I can imagine the rest and in my head that adds up to one excellent outfit


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Happy DUT! Wearing a dress I got during Bloomingdales’ Friends and Family sale and my trusty Chanel sandals from yesterday (haven’t put them on yet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055927



That, my dear is what we call a_ forever _dress, and also totally *cafecreme*


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Today I wore another embroidered Blank NYC denim jacket.  I also took a shot of the back so you could see the details.



I WANT this jacket  love it


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> Grrr when I edit a post photos always get unviewable. It is this one:
> View attachment 4055745


This is a fantastic red jacket! And the scarf looks great with it!


----------



## papertiger

DUT and excuse the horrendous mirror selfie, I am wearing an extremely gorgeous and cosy N. Peal cashmere and fur gillet but it just looks like a black blob in the photos. Mixing the metal = necklace is Giles fashion jewellery which was a lovely unexpected present but the 'scarf ring' is actually an Italian wg/yg diamond ring that only fits on my little finger. 1989 Klaus Meine  (from the Scorpions) was not actually my inspiration but hey...I quite like it


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Genie27 said:


> This is a fantastic red jacket! And the scarf looks great with it!



Thank you thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Genie27 said:


> I went from wool coat + heat tech tights to bare legs and arms overnight. So crazy.
> Anyway for the event, it was too warm to wear my velvet jacket but I knew the auditorium gets chilly so I used my ZP moussie as a wrap/shrug.
> I’m getting surprisingly good CPW from the dress and shoes. Both of which I bought on impulse rather than on plan.
> I also found the lip too dark so I topped it with my fuschia and it brightened my face. (See closeup compared to the shade in the full length pic).
> And my knit skirt/olive trench for actual DUT. I usually roll up the sleeves and cinch the belt but was running late as usual.


You look really lovely.

Lovel


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> These are fabulous! I'm looking forward to seeing you style these. DUT is Dress Up Thursday - or Wednesday/Friday/Saturday - basically OOTD and can be as dressy as adding a scarf and sunglasses to a shorts+tee outfit, if that is your lifestyle.



I had to google OOTD.   So many acronyms in the world today.


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> I went from wool coat + heat tech tights to bare legs and arms overnight. So crazy.
> 
> Anyway for the event, it was too warm to wear my velvet jacket but I knew the auditorium gets chilly so I used my ZP moussie as a wrap/shrug.
> 
> I’m getting surprisingly good CPW from the dress and shoes. Both of which I bought on impulse rather than on plan.
> 
> I also found the lip too dark so I topped it with my fuschia and it brightened my face. (See closeup compared to the shade in the full length pic).
> 
> And my knit skirt/olive trench for actual DUT. I usually roll up the sleeves and cinch the belt but was running late as usual.



Love the way you did the moussie.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> First pass at selecting scarves to take on upcoming trip. I know it seems like a lot, ok it probably is. May leave a couple at home. Trip is nearly 4 weeks- With varying temps. Clothes are all solids except for 2 striped tees.lots of navy, white and black. A few accents in blue and light green. This is how I will add variety.
> Funny, just noticed that I picked all 3 of my Ugo Gattoni scarves.
> 
> View attachment 4055982



Scarf guide please for the clueless.   What are the 3rd, 4th, and 5th on the second row.   I am guessing two of them are the Gattoni.  I tried Google images to see if one was Les Baines and couldn't tell.  Also struck out on the scarf reference website.   If it is Les Baines you have the best colorway ever.   If not a pain could you post a pic of them opened up?


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> Scarf guide please for the clueless.   What are the 3rd, 4th, and 5th on the second row.   I am guessing two of them are the Gattoni.  I tried Google images to see if one was Les Baines and couldn't tell.  Also struck out on the scarf reference website.   If it is Les Baines you have the best colorway ever.   If not a pain could you post a pic of them opened up?


Les Bains d H is the blue scarf in the top row 
Row 2 scarf 3 is battery park , scarf 4 is Grand Prix du faubourg, the fifth scarf is a scarf I bought in como, Italy by Leonard. 
Can post pix later once I am home. Currently on cell waiting for dh.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> DUT and excuse the horrendous mirror selfie, I am wearing an extremely gorgeous and cosy N. Peal cashmere and fur gillet but it just looks like a black blob in the photos. Mixing the metal = necklace is Giles fashion jewellery which was a lovely unexpected present but the 'scarf ring' is actually an Italian wg/yg diamond ring that only fits on my little finger. 1989 Klaus Meine  (from the Scorpions) was not actually my inspiration but hey...I quite like it



Great interplay between scarf and jewelry.     Knot below ring is clever.


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> Les Bains d H is the blue scarf in the top row
> Row 2 scarf 3 is battery park , scarf 4 is Grand Prix du faubourg, the fifth scarf is a scarf I bought in como, Italy by Leonard.
> Can post pix later once I am home. Currently on cell waiting for dh.



Really like the colors in Grand Prix du Faubourg.


----------



## scarf1

Here you go @Cordeliere


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Here you go @Cordeliere
> View attachment 4056494
> View attachment 4056495



 Scarves so interesting you can them 'read' all day


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Great interplay between scarf and jewelry.     Knot below ring is clever.



Thank you *Cordeliere*


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks! I am on the fence about it; I'm such a sucker for jewel tones.
> 
> Is the seche vite drying? How does it dry through the nail polish?



It is very drying for me, but I happen to have very weak nails anyway and am more susceptible to it. My best friend swears by it though and uses it every time she gets a manicure.


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> First pass at selecting scarves to take on upcoming trip. I know it seems like a lot, ok it probably is. May leave a couple at home. Trip is nearly 4 weeks- With varying temps. Clothes are all solids except for 2 striped tees.lots of navy, white and black. A few accents in blue and light green. This is how I will add variety.
> Funny, just noticed that I picked all 3 of my Ugo Gattoni scarves.
> 
> View attachment 4055982



I can see that for 4 weeks that's not so many. I'd rather pack complete capsule wardrobe for a week and keep washing those and take a few extra scarves.


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> I WANT this jacket  love it


Thank you so much, pt.


----------



## scarf1

scarf1 said:


> First pass at selecting scarves to take on upcoming trip. I know it seems like a lot, ok it probably is. May leave a couple at home. Trip is nearly 4 weeks- With varying temps. Clothes are all solids except for 2 striped tees.lots of navy, white and black. A few accents in blue and light green. This is how I will add variety.
> Funny, just noticed that I picked all 3 of my Ugo Gattoni scarves.
> 
> View attachment 4055982


Ok here is scarf ID for all scarves- almost all are Hermes
Top row: 
Mors et gourmettes remix CSGM, les Bains d H 100 cotton/silk mix, rose compass 70
Row 2: les fleurs de giverny, en avant toute!, battery park, Grand Prix du faubourg, Moussie stole by Leonard
Row 3 :millefleurs du mexique (140 moussie) , Tapis persans(140 moussie)
Row 4: Savana dance, ferragamo scarf, Chasse en inde, rose compass. ( all are mousseline stole)


----------



## Joannadyne

Anyone have input on Nancy Gonzalez croc bags? There’s a sample sale going on right now and I’m intrigued but don’t know anything about the brand. Most of the bags are Matte croc, like this:


----------



## Joannadyne




----------



## Joannadyne

Hmph it looks shiny in the photo but it’s actually matte. Most items were 55% off with some up to 70% off, but those had some issues.


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Ok here is scarf ID for all scarves- almost all are Hermes
> Top row:
> Mors et gourmettes remix CSGM, les Bains d H 100 cotton/silk mix, rose compass 70
> Row 2: les fleurs de giverny, en avant toute!, battery park, Grand Prix du faubourg, Moussie stole by Leonard
> Row 3 :millefleurs du mexique (140 moussie) , Tapis persans(140 moussie)
> Row 4: Savana dance, ferragamo scarf, Chasse en inde, rose compass. ( all are mousseline stole)



You answered another question I was going to ask you but before I did. I thought that scarf was so beautiful but couldn't recognise it as a n H, I   Leonard. I also have a couple of their moussies (but the long, slim type).


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I went from wool coat + heat tech tights to bare legs and arms overnight. So crazy.
> 
> Anyway for the event, it was too warm to wear my velvet jacket but I knew the auditorium gets chilly so I used my ZP moussie as a wrap/shrug.
> 
> I’m getting surprisingly good CPW from the dress and shoes. Both of which I bought on impulse rather than on plan.
> 
> I also found the lip too dark so I topped it with my fuschia and it brightened my face. (See closeup compared to the shade in the full length pic).
> 
> And my knit skirt/olive trench for actual DUT. I usually roll up the sleeves and cinch the belt but was running late as usual.



Really love this! How fun to see it previewed and then in life - it looks even better than I imagined, good model


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> DUT and excuse the horrendous mirror selfie, I am wearing an extremely gorgeous and cosy N. Peal cashmere and fur gillet but it just looks like a black blob in the photos. Mixing the metal = necklace is Giles fashion jewellery which was a lovely unexpected present but the 'scarf ring' is actually an Italian wg/yg diamond ring that only fits on my little finger. 1989 Klaus Meine  (from the Scorpions) was not actually my inspiration but hey...I quite like it



ZOMG CLF dip dye!!! The khaki is a nice CW! I love how you styled this with the ring and the knot. 
I have some 70s languishing in a cupboard because they always slip off and I’m always nervous that I will lose the scarf ring if I wear it.
The hat is also genius! Very fresh.


----------



## nicole0612

Trying out the short sleeve jacket over long sleeve top idea for the first time. I like it!


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> ZOMG CLF dip dye!!! The khaki is a nice CW! I love how you styled this with the ring and the knot.
> I have some 70s languishing in a cupboard because they always slip off and I’m always nervous that I will lose the scarf ring if I wear it.
> The hat is also genius! Very fresh.



Thank you niccole, tis was my fist ClF and wear it so much.
70s are a bit more slippery but I think the knots often say done up tighter than the twill, don't be scarred.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Trying out the short sleeve jacket over long sleeve top idea for the first time. I like it!
> View attachment 4056882
> 
> View attachment 4056883



I like it too, the different textures work well


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Joannadyne said:


> Hmph it looks shiny in the photo but it’s actually matte. Most items were 55% off with some up to 70% off, but those had some issues.



Ooohhhh! I love matte croc. I have one that's Carlos falchi. My very favorite. Sounds like good discounts!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My first orange purse and my first clothing item with bright orange in it. It's hot pink, gold and orange striped. It's 6 degrees and rainy. Again. So I'm using color therapy.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4057022


----------



## dharma

HI everyone! I am about 5 weeks late for DUT! I’ve been crazy busy with work travel, car trouble, college visits and prom dresses. Despite the crazyness, it’s been delightful to peek in here when I’m exhausted and keep up with the outfits and the news, I’m just to tired to respond and I often fall asleep with the iPhone in my lap. 
@papertiger I’m happy to hear your illness is over and hope that your Mom feels better soon. I love your DUT this week!
@Cordeliere it was really great to see your pics. You are far too self deprecating, your carriage makes any outfit look good. That vintage Sandrine is perfection. So elegant!
@cafecreme you are lovely and the Kooples dress is Everything. I so would have bought that at your age. I adore girly clothes and part of my struggle at my current age is realizing I should leave those styles behind. I am all for dressing as one feels  at any age but ruffles and pastel prints can look a bit silly on me now and are much more fresh on you and my daughter. 
@Genie27 continued gorgeousness and talent. I mentally selected the outfit you chose for the event and you look stunning. The skirt you completed is fab! I would layer with knits on top, shell and cardi combos and such. @scarf1 I love the palette of scarves you’ve chosen. I agree with PT, for such a long trip I would pack a washable one week core wardrobe and bring all the scarves for variety. I adore the designs by HG although I have never purchased them. To me they would be collectible but not wearable and I’ve tried so hard to avoid scarves I will not wear. I do really regret not getting the first one with the weird giant foot 
@nicole0612 very successful pairing of the short sleeve jacket! That’s a tricky look. 
@HopelessBagGirl nice to see you back. Your cosmetic mixing post made me crack up. I think if I tried that my skin would run for the dermatologist! I have found the only way for me to not get distracted and frustrated with too many products is simply not to buy them. I don’t even collect samples any more and I used to be a sample junky. Saves money in the long run and I only buy the products that work when I run out. And I have no shame in returning the ones that don’t deliver or make me break out. I still over collect masks though, but now that they are trendy it’s easy to buy single use sizes.


----------



## dharma

@Joannadyne I have two small NG clutches that I bought years ago, one black, one miele. They are simple and perfect under the radar bags. My sister has borrowed them a few times as well. Easy and they have held up perfectly. I think her large bag styles are more signature with the leaf motifs but they are pretty and the colors are gorgeous. More structured I think. The skin she uses has a distinct texture, not at all like H, it’s very “wild” and rugged. The discount sounds terrific, they are pricey in the stores.


----------



## dharma

I thought it would be fun to show you guy my weekend project. My daughter and I stopped at a clearance sale at a Last Call Neiman Narcus store last November. They were closing the store for good and everything was 80 percent off discounted prices. We figured we might find a nice unusual prom dress since that location was my go to for eveningwear over the years since I hate spending a lot of money on dresses to be worn once. After a lot of digging through overstuffed racks she pulled out a promising mess of black lace with a crumpled Alexander McQueen tag hanging from it. After sorting it out on the hanger in the dressing room and googling photos we realized we had found this 9k dress from the spring 16 runway. 


It is difficult to tell but the lace skirt is hi low with slouchy trousers underneath. It fit perfectly! More importantly, the pants suited her personality and balances the sheerness of the top. She’s a fairly modest girl and built like a model (although tiny), so the bareness of the top works on her without being overtly sexy. The catch was that it was missing approximately 30 tiny hand covered buttons that circle both hips. So this weekend I will be making them and sewing them on the dress in time for Prom in three weeks. I’m sure my fingers will be bleeding by Monday. 
Oh, and it was priced below $500! Pushed the prom budget but how could I say no? She  got into the college of her choice with almost a full ride!! 
I have her permission to share the final pics with you guys once she is dressed.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> I thought it would be fun to show you guy my weekend project. My daughter and I stopped at a clearance sale at a Last Call Neiman Narcus store last November. They were closing the store for good and everything was 80 percent off discounted prices. We figured we might find a nice unusual prom dress since that location was my go to for eveningwear over the years since I hate spending a lot of money on dresses to be worn once. After a lot of digging through overstuffed racks she pulled out a promising mess of black lace with a crumpled Alexander McQueen tag hanging from it. After sorting it out on the hanger in the dressing room and googling photos we realized we had found this 9k dress from the spring 16 runway.
> View attachment 4057158
> 
> It is difficult to tell but the lace skirt is hi low with slouchy trousers underneath. It fit perfectly! More importantly, the pants suited her personality and balances the sheerness of the top. She’s a fairly modest girl and built like a model (although tiny), so the bareness of the top works on her without being overtly sexy. The catch was that it was missing approximately 30 tiny hand covered buttons that circle both hips. So this weekend I will be making them and sewing them on the dress in time for Prom in three weeks. I’m sure my fingers will be bleeding by Monday.
> Oh, and it was priced below $500! Pushed the prom budget but how could I say no? She  got into the college of her choice with almost a full ride!!
> I have her permission to share the final pics with you guys once she is dressed.



Love the prom dress story.  What a great mom you are pulling a 9k dress runway dress off a clearance rack.  That is one amazing at an amazing price.   Enjoyed all your other comments to people.  Glad you were able to stay awake.  ha ha


----------



## Genie27

dharma said:


> I thought it would be fun to show you guy my weekend project. My daughter and I stopped at a clearance sale at a Last Call Neiman Narcus store last November. They were closing the store for good and everything was 80 percent off discounted prices. We figured we might find a nice unusual prom dress since that location was my go to for eveningwear over the years since I hate spending a lot of money on dresses to be worn once. After a lot of digging through overstuffed racks she pulled out a promising mess of black lace with a crumpled Alexander McQueen tag hanging from it. After sorting it out on the hanger in the dressing room and googling photos we realized we had found this 9k dress from the spring 16 runway.
> View attachment 4057158
> 
> It is difficult to tell but the lace skirt is hi low with slouchy trousers underneath. It fit perfectly! More importantly, the pants suited her personality and balances the sheerness of the top. She’s a fairly modest girl and built like a model (although tiny), so the bareness of the top works on her without being overtly sexy. The catch was that it was missing approximately 30 tiny hand covered buttons that circle both hips. So this weekend I will be making them and sewing them on the dress in time for Prom in three weeks. I’m sure my fingers will be bleeding by Monday.
> Oh, and it was priced below $500! Pushed the prom budget but how could I say no? She  got into the college of her choice with almost a full ride!!
> I have her permission to share the final pics with you guys once she is dressed.


Wow, that is a deal!! I'm so happy this beautiful dress found a home. And can't wait to see the final pics! 

And you're making the buttons? I'd love to know more about that, if/when you have a chance.


----------



## cafecreme15

dharma said:


> I thought it would be fun to show you guy my weekend project. My daughter and I stopped at a clearance sale at a Last Call Neiman Narcus store last November. They were closing the store for good and everything was 80 percent off discounted prices. We figured we might find a nice unusual prom dress since that location was my go to for eveningwear over the years since I hate spending a lot of money on dresses to be worn once. After a lot of digging through overstuffed racks she pulled out a promising mess of black lace with a crumpled Alexander McQueen tag hanging from it. After sorting it out on the hanger in the dressing room and googling photos we realized we had found this 9k dress from the spring 16 runway.
> View attachment 4057158
> 
> It is difficult to tell but the lace skirt is hi low with slouchy trousers underneath. It fit perfectly! More importantly, the pants suited her personality and balances the sheerness of the top. She’s a fairly modest girl and built like a model (although tiny), so the bareness of the top works on her without being overtly sexy. The catch was that it was missing approximately 30 tiny hand covered buttons that circle both hips. So this weekend I will be making them and sewing them on the dress in time for Prom in three weeks. I’m sure my fingers will be bleeding by Monday.
> Oh, and it was priced below $500! Pushed the prom budget but how could I say no? She  got into the college of her choice with almost a full ride!!
> I have her permission to share the final pics with you guys once she is dressed.


Wow what an amazing find! Your daughter must be thrilled. Congrats to her, and can't wait to see what the final product looks like!


----------



## Genie27

OMG, so I found the belt that I can make to match my skirt, and tie the outfit together....I considered a 2-IChord twist/braid, but I could probably do something like this or the Cashmere dress belt. Any thoughts on where to find those tiny rings? The extra weight will be good.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

dharma said:


> I thought it would be fun to show you guy my weekend project. My daughter and I stopped at a clearance sale at a Last Call Neiman Narcus store last November. They were closing the store for good and everything was 80 percent off discounted prices. We figured we might find a nice unusual prom dress since that location was my go to for eveningwear over the years since I hate spending a lot of money on dresses to be worn once. After a lot of digging through overstuffed racks she pulled out a promising mess of black lace with a crumpled Alexander McQueen tag hanging from it. After sorting it out on the hanger in the dressing room and googling photos we realized we had found this 9k dress from the spring 16 runway.
> View attachment 4057158
> 
> It is difficult to tell but the lace skirt is hi low with slouchy trousers underneath. It fit perfectly! More importantly, the pants suited her personality and balances the sheerness of the top. She’s a fairly modest girl and built like a model (although tiny), so the bareness of the top works on her without being overtly sexy. The catch was that it was missing approximately 30 tiny hand covered buttons that circle both hips. So this weekend I will be making them and sewing them on the dress in time for Prom in three weeks. I’m sure my fingers will be bleeding by Monday.
> Oh, and it was priced below $500! Pushed the prom budget but how could I say no? She  got into the college of her choice with almost a full ride!!
> I have her permission to share the final pics with you guys once she is dressed.



I love this story!
And thanks for the nice words. 
I guess I do not have sensitive skin! But I don't know why mixing foundation and sunscreen would be a lot worse than putting them on one at a time? Or mixing various skin oils into one bottle? But yeah I have hardy skin so I can't really talk.


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> DUT and excuse the horrendous mirror selfie, I am wearing an extremely gorgeous and cosy N. Peal cashmere and fur gillet but it just looks like a black blob in the photos. Mixing the metal = necklace is Giles fashion jewellery which was a lovely unexpected present but the 'scarf ring' is actually an Italian wg/yg diamond ring that only fits on my little finger. 1989 Klaus Meine  (from the Scorpions) was not actually my inspiration but hey...I quite like it



You look fabulous - as always!!! [emoji254]


----------



## Notorious Pink

dharma said:


> I thought it would be fun to show you guy my weekend project. My daughter and I stopped at a clearance sale at a Last Call Neiman Narcus store last November. They were closing the store for good and everything was 80 percent off discounted prices. We figured we might find a nice unusual prom dress since that location was my go to for eveningwear over the years since I hate spending a lot of money on dresses to be worn once. After a lot of digging through overstuffed racks she pulled out a promising mess of black lace with a crumpled Alexander McQueen tag hanging from it. After sorting it out on the hanger in the dressing room and googling photos we realized we had found this 9k dress from the spring 16 runway.
> View attachment 4057158
> 
> It is difficult to tell but the lace skirt is hi low with slouchy trousers underneath. It fit perfectly! More importantly, the pants suited her personality and balances the sheerness of the top. She’s a fairly modest girl and built like a model (although tiny), so the bareness of the top works on her without being overtly sexy. The catch was that it was missing approximately 30 tiny hand covered buttons that circle both hips. So this weekend I will be making them and sewing them on the dress in time for Prom in three weeks. I’m sure my fingers will be bleeding by Monday.
> Oh, and it was priced below $500! Pushed the prom budget but how could I say no? She  got into the college of her choice with almost a full ride!!
> I have her permission to share the final pics with you guys once she is dressed.



What a fabulous story! I can’t wait to see the finished dress!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> OMG, so I found the belt that I can make to match my skirt, and tie the outfit together....I considered a 2-IChord twist/braid, but I could probably do something like this or the Cashmere dress belt. Any thoughts on where to find those tiny rings? The extra weight will be good.



Perhaps try Michael’s or Jo-Ann?


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> You look fabulous - as always!!! [emoji254]



Thank you


----------



## dharma

Thanks everyone! We are excited although the weekend project has been put on hold, explanation below.

@BBC I forgot to mention how amazing the green Cavalli gown looks on you! I love the juxtaposition of the demure neckline and covered arms with the swash of racy sheer. It’s perfect for the Bar Mitzvah! 

@Genie27 I love that dress and have seen the metal details up close in the boutique. They are beautiful and detailed in typical Chanel style with tiny seed pearls. I had good results searching “metal tube beads” on Etsy. You might also look for interesting but inexpensive costume/vintage jewelry to take apart. 
To make the buttons, one can purchase different types of coverable button forms with backs that snap on by hand or with a tool, enclosing the fabric between the top of the button and the shank back or flat back. These buttons were a bit more complicated because on a high end dress, the backs of the buttons are covered as well so that you don’t see the metal or plastic button backs when the body moves. I intended to add a separate circle of fabric to enclose the shank. Unfortunately, the buttons were delivered a few hours ago and they are 1/16th too large. I’m too obsessive to let it slide and started searching for the next size down, a tiny 11mm half dome. In my frustration with google, DH started a search as well and he ended up calling a manufacturer that led us to a tiny garment district shop that will make them for me for $25. They specialize in bridal, and it will only take one day!!! All that will be left is to sew them on and that’s enough of a commitment for me. I’m so relieved. 
Sorry to go on and on today, it’s all or nothing for me, lol. I’ll bow out now


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> I thought it would be fun to show you guy my weekend project. My daughter and I stopped at a clearance sale at a Last Call Neiman Narcus store last November. They were closing the store for good and everything was 80 percent off discounted prices. We figured we might find a nice unusual prom dress since that location was my go to for eveningwear over the years since I hate spending a lot of money on dresses to be worn once. After a lot of digging through overstuffed racks she pulled out a promising mess of black lace with a crumpled Alexander McQueen tag hanging from it. After sorting it out on the hanger in the dressing room and googling photos we realized we had found this 9k dress from the spring 16 runway.
> View attachment 4057158
> 
> It is difficult to tell but the lace skirt is hi low with slouchy trousers underneath. It fit perfectly! More importantly, the pants suited her personality and balances the sheerness of the top. She’s a fairly modest girl and built like a model (although tiny), so the bareness of the top works on her without being overtly sexy. The catch was that it was missing approximately 30 tiny hand covered buttons that circle both hips. So this weekend I will be making them and sewing them on the dress in time for Prom in three weeks. I’m sure my fingers will be bleeding by Monday.
> Oh, and it was priced below $500! Pushed the prom budget but how could I say no? She  got into the college of her choice with almost a full ride!!
> I have her permission to share the final pics with you guys once she is dressed.



I can’t tell you how much I am in love with this dress!! What an amazing find your your daughter. Congrats to her on her scholarship!


----------



## scarf1

dharma said:


> Thanks everyone! We are excited although the weekend project has been put on hold, explanation below.
> 
> @BBC I forgot to mention how amazing the green Cavalli gown looks on you! I love the juxtaposition of the demure neckline and covered arms with the swash of racy sheer. It’s perfect for the Bar Mitzvah!
> 
> @Genie27 I love that dress and have seen the metal details up close in the boutique. They are beautiful and detailed in typical Chanel style with tiny seed pearls. I had good results searching “metal tube beads” on Etsy. You might also look for interesting but inexpensive costume/vintage jewelry to take apart.
> To make the buttons, one can purchase different types of coverable button forms with backs that snap on by hand or with a tool, enclosing the fabric between the top of the button and the shank back or flat back. These buttons were a bit more complicated because on a high end dress, the backs of the buttons are covered as well so that you don’t see the metal or plastic button backs when the body moves. I intended to add a separate circle of fabric to enclose the shank. Unfortunately, the buttons were delivered a few hours ago and they are 1/16th too large. I’m too obsessive to let it slide and started searching for the next size down, a tiny 11mm half dome. In my frustration with google, DH started a search as well and he ended up calling a manufacturer that led us to a tiny garment district shop that will make them for me for $25. They specialize in bridal, and it will only take one day!!! All that will be left is to sew them on and that’s enough of a commitment for me. I’m so relieved.
> Sorry to go on and on today, it’s all or nothing for me, lol. I’ll bow out now


Sounds like a bargain for $25.


----------



## Dextersmom

I wore a denim vest today (one of many that I own) and these are shots I took in the dressing room at Anthropologie, where I found another pair of pants.  These are silk and have pockets and are very comfortable.  I will probably wear them with a white or green tank I already have in my closet.  Now this will make 2 pairs of pants in my closet. I am surprised at myself. @cafecreme15 I am wearing my CC sandals that I believe are the same or very close to your pair.


----------



## Notorious Pink

dharma said:


> Thanks everyone! We are excited although the weekend project has been put on hold, explanation below.
> 
> @BBC I forgot to mention how amazing the green Cavalli gown looks on you! I love the juxtaposition of the demure neckline and covered arms with the swash of racy sheer. It’s perfect for the Bar Mitzvah!
> 
> @Genie27 I love that dress and have seen the metal details up close in the boutique. They are beautiful and detailed in typical Chanel style with tiny seed pearls. I had good results searching “metal tube beads” on Etsy. You might also look for interesting but inexpensive costume/vintage jewelry to take apart.
> To make the buttons, one can purchase different types of coverable button forms with backs that snap on by hand or with a tool, enclosing the fabric between the top of the button and the shank back or flat back. These buttons were a bit more complicated because on a high end dress, the backs of the buttons are covered as well so that you don’t see the metal or plastic button backs when the body moves. I intended to add a separate circle of fabric to enclose the shank. Unfortunately, the buttons were delivered a few hours ago and they are 1/16th too large. I’m too obsessive to let it slide and started searching for the next size down, a tiny 11mm half dome. In my frustration with google, DH started a search as well and he ended up calling a manufacturer that led us to a tiny garment district shop that will make them for me for $25. They specialize in bridal, and it will only take one day!!! All that will be left is to sew them on and that’s enough of a commitment for me. I’m so relieved.
> Sorry to go on and on today, it’s all or nothing for me, lol. I’ll bow out now



Thanks so much!!! I agree, $25 sounds like a bargain [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> I wore a denim vest today (one of many that I own) and these are shots I took in the dressing room at Anthropologie, where I found another pair of pants.  These are silk and have pockets and are very comfortable.  I will probably wear them with a white or green tank I already have in my closet.  Now this will make 2 pairs of pants in my closet. I am surprised at myself. @cafecreme15 I am wearing my CC sandals that I believe are the same or very close to your pair.



Two lovely outfits! So perfect for this weather. And we are sandal cousins! The CC’s on mine are larger and the metal is quilted. I actually think I prefer yours [emoji85]


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Two lovely outfits! So perfect for this weather. And we are sandal cousins! The CC’s on mine are larger and the metal is quilted. I actually think I prefer yours [emoji85]


Thank you, cc.


----------



## Dextersmom

To transition my outfit from day to night, I ditched my denim vest, added an Etro scarf and switched my medium CF to a mini.


----------



## Cordeliere

Dextersmom said:


> I wore a denim vest today (one of many that I own) and these are shots I took in the dressing room at Anthropologie, where I found another pair of pants.  These are silk and have pockets and are very comfortable.  I will probably wear them with a white or green tank I already have in my closet.  Now this will make 2 pairs of pants in my closet. I am surprised at myself. @cafecreme15 I am wearing my CC sandals that I believe are the same or very close to your pair.



I like the shoes.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have rainbow embroidery on my boots today! And so much color. It's close to freezing and damp and gray outside so I'm fighting the weather with color.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Is anyone else nuts for bamboo fabric clothing? Just me?


----------



## dharma

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Is anyone else nuts for bamboo fabric clothing? Just me?


I have never tried daytime clothing but there is a line of lounge wear and pjs in bamboo (Yala designs) that are so soft it’s incredible. I might splurge soon.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

dharma said:


> I have never tried daytime clothing but there is a line of lounge wear and pjs in bamboo that are so soft it’s incredible. I might splurge soon.



I sleep in my bamboo clothes even though they are not pyjamas. Piko long sleeve tops and some wrap and space dye knit dresses. And then lularoe leggings. 
I suddenly thought maybe I should wear bamboo out of the house... Why not enjoy such soft fabric when out and about?


----------



## Notorious Pink

I have some bamboo robes I bought a few years ago. Very soft, I love them.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oh, by the way, I did take the green Cavalli. Thanks so much for the great feedback, everyone! Now I’m having it shortened, obviously...When I stood on the little step at the tailor’s - wearing my very high espadrilles - the dress still reached the floor!


----------



## Dextersmom

Spending Cinco de Mayo with my TPM Evie in Bougainvillea.


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone have any experience with extremely resizing a ring? I have a size 10.5 ring that would need to go down to a 5 so that I can wear it. The only way would to be having it completely reshanked, right?


----------



## Cordeliere

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4057886
> 
> I have rainbow embroidery on my boots today! And so much color. It's close to freezing and damp and gray outside so I'm fighting the weather with color.



The scarf and jacket are a great color combo.


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> I have never tried daytime clothing but there is a line of lounge wear and pjs in bamboo (Yala designs) that are so soft it’s incredible. I might splurge soon.



I purchased several brands of bamboo sleepwear a couple of years ago. I had alway run cold, but after I had my son the hormone change gave me unbelievable night sweats. I would wake up in the middle of the night drenched in such a pool of sweat that it was like someone had poured several glasses of water over me. I read up on what to do, and bamboo sleepwear was recommended. I purchased a short robe and pajamas. Neither one helped at all, so I gave them away. However, 2 years later and my internal temperature is still messed up and I have to turn on the AC at night even in the winter. I was just thinking maybe I should try the bamboo again. I just sleep naked now with the AC on otherwise I am way too hot!


----------



## nicole0612

BTW, I read through the whole bamboo discussion thinking we were talking about bambou [emoji16] since the photo features clothing in that color!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with extremely resizing a ring? I have a size 10.5 ring that would need to go down to a 5 so that I can wear it. The only way would to be having it completely reshanked, right?


I have this problem with my mom's rings.  Sizing down can be tricky if there are stones because they can pop out of the setting and even if you were to re shank it, the decorative portion could still be out of whack.  A jeweler will have to look at it obviously.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> I have this problem with my mom's rings.  Sizing down can be tricky if there are stones because they can pop out of the setting and even if you were to re shank it, the decorative portion could still be out of whack.  A jeweler will have to look at it obviously.



Yes, this is the problem exactly. My jeweler did suggest reshanking, but the band has a decorative portion for about half of the length, so that would be lost. I was also quoted just over $1,200 for reshanking with a simple gold band. 
I’m debating whether it makes more sense to preserve it as is, or to lose some detail but be able to wear it. I have semi-precious rings or small diamond rings from my mom that I will just keep as is, because they are just for sentimental value. This one is a cocktail diamond ring, so I would actually wear it.
I’ll let you know what I decide and add a photo when I get it back.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, this is the problem exactly. My jeweler did suggest reshanking, but the band has a decorative portion for about half of the length, so that would be lost. I was also quoted just over $1,200 for reshanking with a simple gold band.
> I’m debating whether it makes more sense to preserve it as is, or to lose some detail but be able to wear it. I have semi-precious rings or small diamond rings from my mom that I will just keep as is, because they are just for sentimental value. This one is a cocktail diamond ring, so I would actually wear it.
> I’ll let you know what I decide and add a photo when I get it back.


A less ideal situation is to have them put in a ring sizer which is a piece that goes across the inner portion of the band to make the ring smaller.  Another idea that I have considered myself is to turn the ring into a necklace, but again there could be the problem of the stones popping when they are straightening out the band.

Perhaps even a bracelet ?


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> A less ideal situation is to have them put in a ring sizer which is a piece that goes across the inner portion of the band to make the ring smaller.  Another idea that I have considered myself is to turn the ring into a necklace, but again there could be the problem of the stones popping when they are straightening out the band.
> 
> Perhaps even a bracelet ?



That is a good idea!
I have been thinking about getting a statement diamond pendant, and if the shank would be removed anyway that could be a nice option as a way to reuse the head of the ring. I didn’t think about a bracelet, but that’s another interesting idea.
Using the ring sizer insert would be tough since it’s such a large size difference, but maybe it would be ok for limited wear, like for parties.


----------



## V0N1B2

nicole0612 said:


> I purchased several brands of bamboo sleepwear a couple of years ago. I had alway run cold, but after I had my son the hormone change gave me unbelievable night sweats. I would wake up in the middle of the night drenched in such a pool of sweat that it was like someone had poured several glasses of water over me. I read up on what to do, and bamboo sleepwear was recommended. I purchased a short robe and pajamas. Neither one helped at all, so I gave them away. However, 2 years later and my internal temperature is still messed up and I have to turn on the AC at night even in the winter. I was just thinking maybe I should try the bamboo again. I just sleep naked now with the AC on otherwise I am way too hot!


I don't post in here - just read, but my boss swears by bamboo sheets. Maybe try those and see if that helps. Knowing her, she probably bought them on Amazon. She says they've been a total godsend for her. Good luck


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I purchased several brands of bamboo sleepwear a couple of years ago. I had alway run cold, but after I had my son the hormone change gave me unbelievable night sweats. I would wake up in the middle of the night drenched in such a pool of sweat that it was like someone had poured several glasses of water over me. I read up on what to do, and bamboo sleepwear was recommended. I purchased a short robe and pajamas. Neither one helped at all, so I gave them away. However, 2 years later and my internal temperature is still messed up and I have to turn on the AC at night even in the winter. I was just thinking maybe I should try the bamboo again. I just sleep naked now with the AC on otherwise I am way too hot!



Ugh I have the same problem, though I have never had a child. My internal temperature runs so hot at night and cold during the day. I had to start sleeping with my shirt off and on silk/sateen sheets only. Jersey sheets are the devil. I have not tried bamboo sleepwear.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cordeliere said:


> The scarf and jacket are a great color combo.



Thank you! I'm obsessed with the scarf. Cashmere from Etsy.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I do have bamboo sheets and duvet cover because they stay soft wash after wash. 

I have these piko long sleeve tops I always sleep in but I'm going to try wearing them as out of the home clothes. 


I found this image on Google and it shows very well what the tops are like. I even have that red. Also pink, navy and burgundy.
I also have two wrap dresses. 




I have a Stacia space dye knit bamboo dress similar to this one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and maybe I should just stop wearing these clothes at home only because they are so so soft! 
Plus I have lost weight which is interesting from a clothes perspective. I look better in these things now than I did, and strangely I look worse in other lounge wear that doesn't hang nicely and instead looks bunchy. And some of my pants work now and some bag in the butt.


----------



## nicole0612

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't post in here - just read, but my boss swears by bamboo sheets. Maybe try those and see if that helps. Knowing her, she probably bought them on Amazon. She says they've been a total godsend for her. Good luck



I’m glad you posted, I haven’t tried bamboo sheets yet, so it’s definitely worth a try. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## scarf1

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I do have bamboo sheets and duvet cover because they stay soft wash after wash.
> 
> I have these piko long sleeve tops I always sleep in but I'm going to try wearing them as out of the home clothes.
> View attachment 4058829
> 
> I found this image on Google and it shows very well what the tops are like. I even have that red. Also pink, navy and burgundy.
> I also have two wrap dresses.
> View attachment 4058830
> 
> View attachment 4058831
> 
> I have a Stacia space dye knit bamboo dress similar to this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe I should just stop wearing these clothes at home only because they are so so soft!
> Plus I have lost weight which is interesting from a clothes perspective. I look better in these things now than I did, and strangely I look worse in other lounge wear that doesn't hang nicely and instead looks bunchy. And some of my pants work now and some bag in the butt.


Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Ugh I have the same problem, though I have never had a child. My internal temperature runs so hot at night and cold during the day. I had to start sleeping with my shirt off and on silk/sateen sheets only. Jersey sheets are the devil. I have not tried bamboo sleepwear.



Yes! Last night i turned the A/C off because I was freezing. By 2am i cant sleep because I’m dying of the heat. This was since I had kids...night sweats every night. My best option nowadays is just keep the house colder and wear a robe layer and socks when I go to sleep and remove the layers as I warm up.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I do have bamboo sheets and duvet cover because they stay soft wash after wash.
> 
> I have these piko long sleeve tops I always sleep in but I'm going to try wearing them as out of the home clothes.
> View attachment 4058829
> 
> I found this image on Google and it shows very well what the tops are like. I even have that red. Also pink, navy and burgundy.
> I also have two wrap dresses.
> View attachment 4058830
> 
> View attachment 4058831
> 
> I have a Stacia space dye knit bamboo dress similar to this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe I should just stop wearing these clothes at home only because they are so so soft!
> Plus I have lost weight which is interesting from a clothes perspective. I look better in these things now than I did, and strangely I look worse in other lounge wear that doesn't hang nicely and instead looks bunchy. And some of my pants work now and some bag in the butt.


Oooh I just ordered one of those PIKO tops. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> Oooh I just ordered one of those PIKO tops. Thanks for the tip.



Hope you love it!


----------



## Genie27

Any thoughts on these city walking shoes?


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Any thoughts on these city walking shoes?



Maybe I just don’t “get” them, but I think they are not attractive at all!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

nicole0612 said:


> Maybe I just don’t “get” them, but I think they are not attractive at all!



Ditto


----------



## Cordeliere

Joannadyne said:


> Anyone have input on Nancy Gonzalez croc bags? There’s a sample sale going on right now and I’m intrigued but don’t know anything about the brand. Most of the bags are Matte croc, like this:



Sorry I missed your post.  Hectic few days so I was mostly just looking at outfit pics and not reading posts.  I have never had an NG bag but have long had a tremendous respect for her work.   I don't know if it is still there, but she used to have a shop on the walkway out of the Bellagio in Vegas.  I loved admiring her bags.  When I was tempted to lick the windows, I would go in an fondle them.  I have looked at some in the secondary market.  They don't seem to hold their value, but nothing holds its value like Hermes, so it is easy to have a distorted opinion.   Highly affordable prices in the secondary market is a plus as far as I am concerned.  I admire the way NG carved out a unique niche for herself with exotic skins.

People who purchase croc often worry about it getting water spots.  Since you live where it never rains, you could rock croc better than 99% of the world.  Croc is supposed to be highly durable.  At one point, Mrs. O was talking about getting a croc lindy as a knock around bag.  I thought the idea of croc knock around bag was FAB-U-LOUS.   I would not want to spend $15k and up for a croc lindy, so that is when I started eyeing NG in the secondary market.  A croc knock around bag seems the epitome of causal elegance.   I figure people would assume that whatever I bought was fake, so I wouldn't have to worry about the haters of people with expensive bags.  If someone asked me if it was real croc, I would just say no. 

So even if you missed the sample sale, I think an NG bag is a worthy goal.  Since we are both lovers of all things purple, I say rock some purple croc.  It would fit with everything in your closet.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Maybe I just don’t “get” them, but I think they are not attractive at all!


Ditto 2  
Maybe a little too young too? By that I mean  you are  not in the first grade.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Yes! Last night i turned the A/C off because I was freezing. By 2am i cant sleep because I’m dying of the heat. This was since I had kids...night sweats every night. My best option nowadays is just keep the house colder and wear a robe layer and socks when I go to sleep and remove the layers as I warm up.


I have had to get up during the  night and change gowns because I get too warm.  The socks usually leave the feet sometime during the night as well.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> Oooh I just ordered one of those PIKO tops. Thanks for the tip.



Okay so I pulled them out of my loungewear drawer and washed them & let them hang dry so they aren't wrinkly and put one on to show. Size small.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 tucked and untucked. The material stays soft, drapey, springy, and doesn't pill even after 3 years of heavy rotation as lounge wear and pyjamas .  Huge cut in the bodice and narrow arms. Strange but somehow I love these tops.


----------



## cafecreme15

Wearing an easy, super comfortable and flattering dress from LOFT today. I love this cut so much that I got the dress in 3 colors. Wearing another pair of Chanel sandals today. These have a little block heel of quilted leather and have the chain link CC.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Wearing an easy, super comfortable and flattering dress from LOFT today. I love this cut so much that I got the dress in 3 colors. Wearing another pair of Chanel sandals today. These have a little block heel of quilted leather and have the chain link CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060249


Its darling! I love that you bought it in 3 colors - that's the way to do it when it works!


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Wearing an easy, super comfortable and flattering dress from LOFT today. I love this cut so much that I got the dress in 3 colors. Wearing another pair of Chanel sandals today. These have a little block heel of quilted leather and have the chain link CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060249


This dress was made for you and I LOVE your sandals.


----------



## Dextersmom

I wanted to share how I am styling my new silk pants on this warm, sunny day.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share how I am styling my new silk pants on this warm, sunny day.


Love this with the bag! And are these the Cole Haan Tali Mini Bow sandals? I just ordered these from Zappos yesterday!! We obviously have the same taste in shoes


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Wearing an easy, super comfortable and flattering dress from LOFT today. I love this cut so much that I got the dress in 3 colors. Wearing another pair of Chanel sandals today. These have a little block heel of quilted leather and have the chain link CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060249


Very nice!  Totally on board with the buy multiples if it works, though I have found that you still have to try them on as they can vary slightly.


----------



## gracekelly

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share how I am styling my new silk pants on this warm, sunny day.


Very pretty and the bag is such a great match!


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Very nice!  Totally on board with the buy multiples if it works, though I have found that you still have to try them on as they can vary slightly.


Totally! And when something is as affordable as LOFT, I don't hesitate with multiples haha. 

Has anyone here heard of the jewelry brand Article 22? I stumbled upon them at a jewelry trunk show over the weekend and think the company's mission and roots are so fascinating. I'm considering buying this pendant!
https://shop.article22.com/collections/frontpage/products/birthstone-necklace?variant=22016442755


----------



## Dextersmom

gracekelly said:


> Very pretty and the bag is such a great match!


Thank you, gracekelly. 


cafecreme15 said:


> Love this with the bag! And are these the Cole Haan Tali Mini Bow sandals? I just ordered these from Zappos yesterday!! We obviously have the same taste in shoes


Thank you and yes, mine are the same Cole Haan sandals!  I bought them in black first, loved them so much and went back for the nude.  We really do like the same shoes.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

ok last time i rave about bamboo clothes but this is the joie dress with silk detailing. I have a black one as well. I love a wrap dress!


----------



## scarf1

I am trying to wear things that i will NOT be packing for the trip. This is forcing me to wear some of my less frequently worn items. This is a good thing, as I find myself  thinking. why don’t I wear this item more? Example is this H scarf Called Jardin de Leila. It is based on the garden of Leila Manchari who designed many of The window displays for H in Paris.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> I am trying to wear things that i will NOT be packing for the trip. This is forcing me to wear some of my less frequently worn items. This is a good thing, as I find myself  thinking. why don’t I wear this item more? Example is this H scarf Called Jardin de Leila. It is based on the garden of Leila Manchari who designed many of The window displays for H in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061686



This is beautiful! You should wear it more. What a good exercise.


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> This is beautiful! You should wear it more. What a good exercise.


Thanks! I fell in love with this scarf again today.


----------



## periogirl28

scarf1 said:


> I am trying to wear things that i will NOT be packing for the trip. This is forcing me to wear some of my less frequently worn items. This is a good thing, as I find myself  thinking. why don’t I wear this item more? Example is this H scarf Called Jardin de Leila. It is based on the garden of Leila Manchari who designed many of The window displays for H in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061686


This is one of my fave designs. Have 2 shawls and never regretted it. This cw suits you so well.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm not a woman of my word at all.
One more bamboo clothing item. It's a knit/sweater dress from Stacia in space dye bamboo yarn.


----------



## scarf1

periogirl28 said:


> This is one of my fave designs. Have 2 shawls and never regretted it. This cw suits you so well.


Thanks


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4060884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok last time i rave about bamboo clothes but this is the joie dress with silk detailing. I have a black one as well. I love a wrap dress!



Your necklace is so pretty.


----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> I am trying to wear things that i will NOT be packing for the trip. This is forcing me to wear some of my less frequently worn items. This is a good thing, as I find myself  thinking. why don’t I wear this item more? Example is this H scarf Called Jardin de Leila. It is based on the garden of Leila Manchari who designed many of The window displays for H in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061686



This scarf is so elegant.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

nicole0612 said:


> Your necklace is so pretty.



Oh thank you!


----------



## calexandre

Joannadyne said:


> Anyone here try microblading? I’ve decided I’m gonna do it. I realized, after camping last weekend, that I couldn’t possibly just jump out of my tent first thing in the morning. My eyebrowless face might scare the bears! I am someone who must put her face on before facing the world, even when camping. Some folks need coffee to start their day, I need eyebrows. So to microblading I go! Currently researching microbladers, but any tips are welcome.



Joannadyne, I can recommend someone in NYC if that’s somewhere you find yourself often. 



scarf1 said:


> Thanks! I fell in love with this scarf again today.



Such a funny coincidence— I unearthed a different colorway of this scarf this weekend, determined to oust it from my collection because I’d only worn it 1-2x. Then I decided to try it on one last time, and as soon as I had it on I wondered why on earth I had ever entertained the idea of letting it go. ‘‘Tis the season to rekindle romance with JdL, I guess! 

Love your colorway btw! Maybe I need to add another in this pattern rather than subtract....


----------



## cafecreme15

Twinning with @Dextersmom with my new Cole Haan sandals. The cushioning on these are unbelievable! Also wearing a dress from Gap. I think it’s on its last season - I’ve had it for a few years now.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Twinning with @Dextersmom with my new Cole Haan sandals. The cushioning on these are unbelievable! Also wearing a dress from Gap. I think it’s on its last season - I’ve had it for a few years now.
> View attachment 4062735


Hey there twin! They look great on you and they are so unbelievably comfy.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Hey there twin! They look great on you and they are so unbelievably comfy.


I feel like they might make my feet look kind of big but they are SO COMFY and cushiony that I don't even care!


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> I feel like they might make my feet look kind of big but they are SO COMFY and cushiony that I don't even care!


I don't think they make your feet look big.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Can we talk about our favorite pants? I didn't even realize how much my pants were lacking until I found great ponte pants that look like trousers and go with literally anything even an evening wear top and stilettos as a formal evening look. But I just have one pair and I want options. 

I'm looking at grey and ocher Everlane work pants, and their ponte pants in grey. Then on betabrand's website I'm looking at the high waisted leggings and business class travel pants, but those are only in black which is kind of boring. Maybe I should just buy a few more of the favorite ones but it's so boring for them to all be identical. My criteria for great pants are a) incredibly comfort, b) thick material and not snug/revealing in the crotch or bum  c) non wrinkle/durable to heavy laundering and d) not sag or bag in the butt or knees by the end of the day or after even multiple wears between washes

Photos: 
These are the ones I have and adore from me&i


These are the ones I'm considering. 








Any suggestions? Talk to me about your favorite favorite pants.


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can we talk about our favorite pants? I didn't even realize how much my pants were lacking until I found great ponte pants that look like trousers and go with literally anything even an evening wear top and stilettos as a formal evening look. But I just have one pair and I want options.
> 
> I'm looking at grey and ocher Everlane work pants, and their ponte pants in grey. Then on betabrand's website I'm looking at the high waisted leggings and business class travel pants, but those are only in black which is kind of boring. Maybe I should just buy a few more of the favorite ones but it's so boring for them to all be identical. My criteria for great pants are a) incredibly comfort, b) thick material and not snug/revealing in the crotch or bum  c) non wrinkle/durable to heavy laundering and d) not sag or bag in the butt or knees by the end of the day or after even multiple wears between washes
> 
> Photos:
> These are the ones I have and adore from me&i
> View attachment 4063342
> 
> These are the ones I'm considering.
> View attachment 4063343
> View attachment 4063344
> View attachment 4063345
> View attachment 4063346
> View attachment 4063347
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? Talk to me about your favorite favorite pants.



Can’t wait to see what this conversation yields! I always have such problems with trousers. No matter what I always seem to get a terrible case of what I call “drop crotch”.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ew.  I guess as bad as drop toush. Drop knees are not a good look either! 

I should have mentioned I'm also not looking to spend triple digits on a pair of pants.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Akris punto makes great pants....and I have two from DVF that are really nice also.  (Pants are tough!)


----------



## Cookiefiend

Dress Up Thursday (tho I’m not super dressed up)


And a pic of my watch for @papertiger 


(I love this watch but I only wear in in the summer because of the white band and pink sapphires)


----------



## scarf1

Wearing another scarf that I don’t wear enough.


----------



## arabesques

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can we talk about our favorite pants? I didn't even realize how much my pants were lacking until I found great ponte pants that look like trousers and go with literally anything even an evening wear top and stilettos as a formal evening look. But I just have one pair and I want options.
> 
> I'm looking at grey and ocher Everlane work pants, and their ponte pants in grey. Then on betabrand's website I'm looking at the high waisted leggings and business class travel pants, but those are only in black which is kind of boring. Maybe I should just buy a few more of the favorite ones but it's so boring for them to all be identical. My criteria for great pants are a) incredibly comfort, b) thick material and not snug/revealing in the crotch or bum  c) non wrinkle/durable to heavy laundering and d) not sag or bag in the butt or knees by the end of the day or after even multiple wears between washes
> 
> Any suggestions? Talk to me about your favorite favorite pants.



I will need to take a look at those Everlane pieces the next time I'm shopping in Soho.

I've recently come back from a long voyage, upon which I jettisoned many fatigued clothing (it's amazing how absence makes vivid the threadbare impression).  I have found some good, simple shapes at Eileen Fisher.  Their PP size is very good for the short-legged like me.  The skinny & slim cuts nicely follow the body's line without being grabby or baggy.


----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> Wearing another scarf that I don’t wear enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063992


I love this colorway! Very cheerful yet wearable.


----------



## scarf1

nicole0612 said:


> I love this colorway! Very cheerful yet wearable.


Yes, definitely a “happy” colorway.


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ew.  I guess as bad as drop toush. Drop knees are not a good look either!
> 
> I should have mentioned I'm also not looking to spend triple digits on a pair of pants.


Yeah it's not a great situation. Most trousers that are not extremely fitted make my crotch look like it is halfway down my thighs....

The trousers I have had the most consistent success with are from the Gap! They're called the Signature Skinny Ankle Pant.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Dress Up Thursday (tho I’m not super dressed up)
> View attachment 4063964
> 
> And a pic of my watch for @papertiger
> View attachment 4063967
> 
> (I love this watch but I only wear in in the summer because of the white band and pink sapphires)



That watch dresses-up everything, actually very smart casual outfit.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Twinning with @Dextersmom with my new Cole Haan sandals. The cushioning on these are unbelievable! Also wearing a dress from Gap. I think it’s on its last season - I’ve had it for a few years now.
> View attachment 4062735



Looking so charming as always


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Wearing an easy, super comfortable and flattering dress from LOFT today. I love this cut so much that I got the dress in 3 colors. Wearing another pair of Chanel sandals today. These have a little block heel of quilted leather and have the chain link CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060249



These are so FAB. You and @Dextersmom roc this type of sandals. My mother had a similar pair of Gucci's back in the day, you would not want to see me in a pair like this, I can only admire on others.


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4062080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a woman of my word at all.
> One more bamboo clothing item. It's a knit/sweater dress from Stacia in space dye bamboo yarn.



Since I love the colour Bambou from H and everything with bamboo-handles from Gucci I think I should look as bamboo clothes, makes perfect sense too.


----------



## papertiger

Today I was reminded it's not easy to dress up in the Summer. 

My DUT for work, play and hospital visit. I'm actually carrying 2 bags but the other has gone into thin profile. Seriously, I have no idea how people do 1 x 25cm anything, I forget to bring more than people remember to take with.


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme, you look great in everything. 



Cookiefiend said:


> Dress Up Thursday (tho I’m not super dressed up)
> View attachment 4063964
> 
> And a pic of my watch for @papertiger
> View attachment 4063967
> 
> (I love this watch but I only wear in in the summer because of the white band and pink sapphires)



Great outfit and beautiful watch.




scarf1 said:


> Wearing another scarf that I don’t wear enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063992



Love this, you should wear it more. It screams Hawaii to me.



papertiger said:


> Today I was reminded it's not easy to dress up in the Summer.
> 
> My DUT for work, play and hospital visit. I'm actually carrying 2 bags but the other has gone into thin profile. Seriously, I have no idea how people do 1 x 25cm anything, I forget to bring more than people remember to take with.



Is it warm there now? You look great. I can barely manage a 30. No way I could fit my stuff in a 25.

Trousers: great question. Ughh I hate saggy butt or knees. I find myself wearing pants less and less often. I tried a lot of brands. I think its very individual but Stella McCartney worked best for me and they weren’t ridiculously priced. I have another European brand that’s ok but not quite as good, I have 5 or 6 colors but I really only wear the black or navy very often. I don’t think multiple colors are really that useful. Well actually I find that’s true if most of my wardrobe. I could  just stick to black and navy with a few white blouses thrown in and be set for life.


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> Cafecreme, you look great in everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit and beautiful watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this, you should wear it more. It screams Hawaii to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it warm there now? You look great. I can barely manage a 30. No way I could fit my stuff in a 25.
> 
> Trousers: great question. Ughh I hate saggy butt or knees. I find myself wearing pants less and less often. I tried a lot of brands. I think its very individual but Stella McCartney worked best for me and they weren’t ridiculously priced. I have another European brand that’s ok but not quite as good, I have 5 or 6 colors but I really only wear the black or navy very often. I don’t think multiple colors are really that useful. Well actually I find that’s true if most of my wardrobe. I could  just stick to black and navy with a few white blouses thrown in and be set for life.


Thanks! Yes, the tropical theme appealed to me. 

Your final comment about black, navy and white blouses sounds like my upcoming travel wardrobe! DH was surprised when I picked such a colorful scarf today, and I told him it was because he will be seeing a lot of black, navy and white soon!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Thanks! Yes, the tropical theme appealed to me.
> 
> Your final comment about black, navy and white blouses sounds like my upcoming travel wardrobe! He was surprised when I picked such a colorful scarf today, and I told him it was because he will be seeing a lot of black, navy and white soon!



Haha. Men love color don’t they? 

I found myself  traveling for a lot of weekends recently and I found it so easy to work my travel wardrobe around black navy and white. I threw a bit of grey in here or there as an accent. It’s just so easy. More white for warm climates, less for the cold. And you don’t have to bring too many shoes.


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> Haha. Men love color don’t they?
> 
> I found myself  traveling for a lot of weekends recently and I found it so easy to work my travel wardrobe around black navy and white. I threw a bit of grey in here or there as an accent. It’s just so easy. More white for warm climates, less for the cold. And you don’t have to bring too many shoes.


Yes! I usually add a bit of grey too, but this time I added a few green and light blue pieces instead.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Looking so charming as always





papertiger said:


> These are so FAB. You and @Dextersmom roc this type of sandals. My mother had a similar pair of Gucci's back in the day, you would not want to see me in a pair like this, I can only admire on others.





papertiger said:


> Today I was reminded it's not easy to dress up in the Summer.
> 
> My DUT for work, play and hospital visit. I'm actually carrying 2 bags but the other has gone into thin profile. Seriously, I have no idea how people do 1 x 25cm anything, I forget to bring more than people remember to take with.





EmileH said:


> Cafecreme, you look great in everything.



Thanks so much everyone!  PT, if I can pull off the Cole Haan sandals with my giant feet and deformed pinky toes, then so can you!
And I’m totally with you on the small bag situation...doesn’t work!


----------



## cafecreme15

Not really so dressy, but here’s my OOTD (sorry if I am over sharing my outfits; I’ve had a lot of spare time the last couple of weeks). I helped a friend do some hardcore shopping today after helping her purge her wardrobe over the weekend. She got some really awesome things, and I was able to resist temptation myself, which made me proud!


----------



## papertiger

EmileH said:


> Cafecreme, you look great in everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit and beautiful watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this, you should wear it more. It screams Hawaii to me.
> 
> 
> 
> *Is it warm there now? *You look great. I can barely manage a 30. No way I could fit my stuff in a 25.
> 
> Trousers: great question. Ughh I hate saggy butt or knees. I find myself wearing pants less and less often. I tried a lot of brands. I think its very individual but Stella McCartney worked best for me and they weren’t ridiculously priced. I have another European brand that’s ok but not quite as good, I have 5 or 6 colors but I really only wear the black or navy very often. I don’t think multiple colors are really that useful. Well actually I find that’s true if most of my wardrobe. I could  just stick to black and navy with a few white blouses thrown in and be set for life.



For this time of the year, and straight after a pretty relentlessly cold Winter so it seemed everything sprang into ife at once. I still caught myself thinking I'd forgotten my umbrella (well, you never quite know, esp with no jacket).


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks so much everyone!  PT, if I can pull off the Cole Haan sandals with my giant feet and deformed pinky toes, then so can you!
> And I’m totally with you on the small bag situation...doesn’t work!



Thank you for your faith ha 

_Please_ keep sharing


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Not really so dressy, but here’s my OOTD (sorry if I am over sharing my outfits; I’ve had a lot of spare time the last couple of weeks). I helped a friend do some hardcore shopping today after helping her purge her wardrobe over the weekend. She got some really awesome things, and I was able to resist temptation myself, which made me proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064226



Love your loafers! I am in love with the tassel ones currently in the store but I am hesitating. They are almost too pretty to wear


----------



## nicole0612

I need some advice.
I am having diamond earrings made out of two 0.6 carat each princess cut diamonds, and for more impact I am making them into an Art Deco style motif. 
You will really have to use your imagination because some of the CAD photos do not look good as shown, but imagine how they would look in real life. 
The center diamonds will be mine (1.2 ctw, G color, VS2).
Inspiration photos I gave the jeweler:








These are the options I have:

#1
(Photoshop version)


Uglier CAD version


Based on the emerald ring I am in love with!

#2


Same as above but with princess accent diamonds instead of round brilliant.

#3



#4


Same just rotated:



Continued...


----------



## nicole0612

#5


Same but with milgraine around the center stone instead of prong accents:



All in one shot:



Thanks! Tell me which you like and which you hate. I have my favorites but my husband hated my first choice when he saw the CAD (them when he saw the real photo he loved it  so please excuse the crude mock ups.
I don’t have my heart set on any so you won’t hurt my feelings!


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Love your loafers! I am in love with the tassel ones currently in the store but I am hesitating. They are almost too pretty to wear



Don't hesitate. I have enough Gucci loafers so can't justify an H pair too but a little classic loafer you can wear year after year regardless of fashion or season is a great investment.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> #5
> View attachment 4064494
> 
> Same but with milgraine around the center stone instead of prong accents:
> View attachment 4064495
> 
> 
> All in one shot:
> View attachment 4064496
> 
> 
> Thanks! Tell me which you like and which you hate. I have my favorites but my husband hated my first choice when he saw the CAD (them when he saw the real photo he loved it  so please excuse the crude mock ups.
> I don’t have my heart set on any so you won’t hurt my feelings!



The 2 last ones in this batch. I would prefer not to mix the round with the squares ad prefer the light square border round the central stone like a real deco style rather than the corner protectors


----------



## Genie27

I vote for number 5. If you wanted more Art Deco you can go with the top centre with the angled corners. The one that speaks to me least is the one with round ones sticking out, although I do like them on the emerald ring you posted - the colour contrast makes that one work, while not on the all diamond version. I also lean towards not mixing the shapes so much.


----------



## Cookiefiend

scarf1 said:


> Thanks! Yes, the tropical theme appealed to me.
> Your final comment about black, navy and white blouses sounds like my upcoming travel wardrobe! DH was surprised when I picked such a colorful scarf today, and I told him it was because he will be seeing a lot of black, navy and white soon!





EmileH said:


> Haha. Men love color don’t they?
> I found myself  traveling for a lot of weekends recently and I found it so easy to work my travel wardrobe around black navy and white. I threw a bit of grey in here or there as an accent. It’s just so easy. More white for warm climates, less for the cold. And you don’t have to bring too many shoes.



Ha! We'll be able to recognize each other - I'll be the tall one dressed in black, navy or white! I've gray as well, and I'm debating on a red and white stripe top - would be cute with both the white and blue jeans. Scarves I'm still deciding on. 
And my shoes… because I'm a little worried about transportation strikes and having to walk miles.


----------



## Cookiefiend

nicole0612 said:


> #5
> View attachment 4064494
> 
> Same but with milgraine around the center stone instead of prong accents:
> View attachment 4064495
> 
> 
> All in one shot:
> View attachment 4064496
> 
> 
> Thanks! Tell me which you like and which you hate. I have my favorites but my husband hated my first choice when he saw the CAD (them when he saw the real photo he loved it  so please excuse the crude mock ups.
> I don’t have my heart set on any so you won’t hurt my feelings!


Hmmm - I would vote for #5 (the last one), I like the 2 squares on the sides. 
I don't like the first - those rounds sticking out would drive me nuts. 
(but my ring is all invisible set stones and flat - nothing sticks out to get caught on anything. That's just how I like my rings)


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> #5
> View attachment 4064494
> 
> Same but with milgraine around the center stone instead of prong accents:
> View attachment 4064495
> 
> 
> All in one shot:
> View attachment 4064496
> 
> 
> Thanks! Tell me which you like and which you hate. I have my favorites but my husband hated my first choice when he saw the CAD (them when he saw the real photo he loved it  so please excuse the crude mock ups.
> I don’t have my heart set on any so you won’t hurt my feelings!



I also liked the last ones the best! I think I prefer the milgraine but both are my first choice.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Apparently I take zero pics when I get really dressed up. I got all fancy both Wednesday night and yesterday for lunch and have almost nothing to post here. Probably because I’m never really ready until the last minute. There may be event photos from Wednesday [emoji51] oh well, here are a few accessories from yesterday?




PT I am a 25cm girl....less is more!


----------



## EmileH

5. The first version. It looks modern with a nod to the past. Fun exercise!

Cafecreme you look so nice. Keep sharing. And well done resisting temptation.

Glad to hear it has warmed up papertiger. Our spring comes late too. My landscaper says no annuals other than pansies until June 1.


----------



## scarf1

Cookiefiend said:


> Ha! We'll be able to recognize each other - I'll be the tall one dressed in black, navy or white! I've gray as well, and I'm debating on a red and white stripe top - would be cute with both the white and blue jeans. Scarves I'm still deciding on.
> And my shoes… because I'm a little worried about transportation strikes and having to walk miles.


Hah! I will be the short one. After getting a blister on my feet a few years ago, I have thrown in the towel and just wear athletic walking shoes most of the time. Depending on our plans, I will carry a pair of nicer shoes and change into them once at the destination- if going to a nice restaurant, for example.
This will be first trip in years, that France is not on our itinerary.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Friday night out with friends. 
First time its been in the mid seventies since about 9-10 months ago.


----------



## scarf1

nicole0612 said:


> #5
> View attachment 4064494
> 
> Same but with milgraine around the center stone instead of prong accents:
> View attachment 4064495
> 
> 
> All in one shot:
> View attachment 4064496
> 
> 
> Thanks! Tell me which you like and which you hate. I have my favorites but my husband hated my first choice when he saw the CAD (them when he saw the real photo he loved it  so please excuse the crude mock ups.
> I don’t have my heart set on any so you won’t hurt my feelings!


I liked the 2 versions of option 5 best. 

Once we have all voted, will be curious which was your favorite?


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Love your loafers! I am in love with the tassel ones currently in the store but I am hesitating. They are almost too pretty to wear


I have to agree with PT - so worth the plunge! These are my first H shoes and they have sucked me in!


nicole0612 said:


> I need some advice.
> I am having diamond earrings made out of two 0.6 carat each princess cut diamonds, and for more impact I am making them into an Art Deco style motif.
> You will really have to use your imagination because some of the CAD photos do not look good as shown, but imagine how they would look in real life.
> The center diamonds will be mine (1.2 ctw, G color, VS2).
> Inspiration photos I gave the jeweler:
> View attachment 4064471
> 
> View attachment 4064472
> View attachment 4064473
> 
> View attachment 4064474
> 
> 
> These are the options I have:
> 
> #1
> (Photoshop version)
> View attachment 4064475
> 
> Uglier CAD version
> View attachment 4064476
> 
> Based on the emerald ring I am in love with!
> 
> #2
> View attachment 4064477
> 
> Same as above but with princess accent diamonds instead of round brilliant.
> 
> #3
> View attachment 4064490
> 
> 
> #4
> View attachment 4064491
> 
> Same just rotated:
> View attachment 4064493
> 
> 
> Continued...



I really love #4! Not crazy about incorporating round accent stones since I personally like my jewelry to be a consistent shape!


----------



## gracekelly

Dress up Thursday night going out to dinner with friends.


----------



## scarf1

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4065011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress up Thursday night going out to dinner with friends.


Very elegant!


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> #5
> View attachment 4064494
> 
> Same but with milgraine around the center stone instead of prong accents:
> View attachment 4064495
> 
> 
> All in one shot:
> View attachment 4064496
> 
> 
> Thanks! Tell me which you like and which you hate. I have my favorites but my husband hated my first choice when he saw the CAD (them when he saw the real photo he loved it  so please excuse the crude mock ups.
> I don’t have my heart set on any so you won’t hurt my feelings!



I like the last one in the second row.   Fun to see what all can be done.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Don't hesitate. I have enough Gucci loafers so can't justify an H pair too but a little classic loafer you can wear year after year regardless of fashion or season is a great investment.





cafecreme15 said:


> I have to agree with PT - so worth the plunge! These are my first H shoes and they have sucked me in!



My hesitation is that I purchased my first pair of loafers last year, Chanel black loafers, which at $1k are still only about 2/3 price of the Hermès [emoji51]
The problem is that I have never worn them still! I hate to see how some loafers get a really ugly crease mark where the upper bends. 
I think I just need to bring them on vacation without alternatives so I am forced to wear them!


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you so much for all of the votes for the earrings! It is really so helpful.
On Monday the jeweler will be back, so I can make my decision.
It sounds like #5 is the top choice, with scattered votes for #2, #3, #4.
My favorite was the emerald ring, but I didn’t like it when rendered with diamonds. I think Genie is right that it needs the stone contrast to work. That is the one my husband hated when shown the diamond version, but when shown the ring version he said, “Just buy that one instead!” I had to remind him that I was making EARRINGS and already had the stones for it 
My mom’s favorite is #3.
I think I am leaning towards #2 or #5 now, and now that I pour over the photos once again, I realize that they are the two most similar to each other in overall layout, so that is encouraging.
Of course I will probably change my mind again a million times before Tuesday, that’s why the input is so helpful and appreciated!!


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> My hesitation is that I purchased my first pair of loafers last year, Chanel black loafers, which at $1k are still only about 2/3 price of the Hermès [emoji51]
> The problem is that I have never worn them still! I hate to see how some loafers get a really ugly crease mark where the upper bends.
> I think I just need to bring them on vacation without alternatives so I am forced to wear them!


The Paris H loafers were only $1075 ("only"....). I think they are so worth it! I get compliments every time I wear them, and people are always looking down at my feet. These do get some creases because they are smooth goatskin but I like when my stuff looks well-loved, not fresh off the pages of a catalog.


----------



## cafecreme15

Couldn’t resist an OOTD selfie in this mirror. Wearing a new super soft and comfy wrap dress from Loft.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> My hesitation is that I purchased my first pair of loafers last year, Chanel black loafers, which at $1k are still only about 2/3 price of the Hermès [emoji51]
> The problem is that I have never worn them still! I hate to see how some loafers get a really ugly crease mark where the upper bends.
> I think I just need to bring them on vacation without alternatives so I am forced to wear them!



Ah, yes you _must_ wear them. You _will _get crease marks but if you don't wear them they could still deteriorate for other reasons (one of my Chanel shoe's toggle unraveled just sitting in a cupboard). They are shoes and demand to be worn to be appreciated by all that see them .


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Couldn’t resist an OOTD selfie in this mirror. Wearing a new super soft and comfy wrap dress from Loft.
> View attachment 4065400



The dress looks great. Glad these little wrap dresses are back, seeing many on my travels (and so-called playsuits too)


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4065011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress up Thursday night going out to dinner with friends.



Very chic!


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Apparently I take zero pics when I get really dressed up. I got all fancy both Wednesday night and yesterday for lunch and have almost nothing to post here. Probably because I’m never really ready until the last minute. There may be event photos from Wednesday [emoji51] oh well, here are a few accessories from yesterday?
> 
> View attachment 4064734
> 
> 
> PT I am a 25cm girl....less is more!



I know you are, I can only marvel.

Half the time I forget to take selfies too. My phone is on the way out and even a photo is too much effort for it. Hopefully, I'll have a new one soon (although I won't know how to work it). Please _try_ to remember to take pics, you have great style but if you don't, at the end of the day, no matter. Our lives are for us to enjoy without all these extra responsibilities of selfie-life.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> The Paris H loafers were only $1075 ("only"....). I think they are so worth it! I get compliments every time I wear them, and people are always looking down at my feet. These do get some creases because they are smooth goatskin but I like when my stuff looks well-loved, not fresh off the pages of a catalog.



That is actually a great price because they will be classic forever and stay looking current for years and years.
The ones I like are about $1400 I think and a bit more (too?) trendy? Though I don’t know why I say trendy because I have loved the kilter style forever and it’s been around for many years before I was born


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Ah, yes you _must_ wear them. You _will _get crease marks but if you don't wear them they could still deteriorate for other reasons (one of my Chanel shoe's toggle unraveled just sitting in a cupboard). They are shoes and demand to be worn to be appreciated by all that see them .



That is such good advice! I just need to squeeze my eyes shut and do it! I do sometimes wish that luxe shoes didn’t come with such a delicate leather sole that looks like it’s been through hell and back by the time you walk from the house down the path to the car!


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Apparently I take zero pics when I get really dressed up. I got all fancy both Wednesday night and yesterday for lunch and have almost nothing to post here. Probably because I’m never really ready until the last minute. There may be event photos from Wednesday [emoji51] oh well, here are a few accessories from yesterday?
> 
> View attachment 4064734
> 
> 
> PT I am a 25cm girl....less is more!



Pretty! Is the butterfly a ring?


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Couldn’t resist an OOTD selfie in this mirror. Wearing a new super soft and comfy wrap dress from Loft.
> View attachment 4065400



You always look fresh and pretty.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> That is such good advice! I just need to squeeze my eyes shut and do it! I do sometimes wish that luxe shoes didn’t come with such a delicate leather sole that looks like it’s been through hell and back by the time you walk from the house down the path to the car!



I hope I don't come across as bossy. I have to tell myself the very same things. 

If you find a good cobbler they can put a Vibram sole (or similar) on for you. I don't do this to save the sole as shoes can be resoled again and again (my father had the same Gucci or Ballet Suisse shoes for forever) but because I don't want to break my neck on the 'skating ring' floors at work.


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> I know you are, I can only marvel.
> 
> Half the time I forget to take selfies too. My phone is on the way out and even a photo is too much effort for it. Hopefully, I'll have a new one soon (although I won't know how to work it). Please _try_ to remember to take pics, you have great style but if you don't, at the end of the day, no matter. Our lives are for us to enjoy without all these extra responsibilities of selfie-life.



Thank you, PT. Especially if I’m going out with DH, he’s always sitting in the car waiting for me as I finish up. The change of the seasons doesn’t help as half the time I’m not sure what weather to dress for! But I promise to try to take a few more pics! 

For a bag, I don’t need to carry much. I have larger wallets but I like my small silkin. Besides that - phone, small cosmetic bag, calvi and/or Bastia, mini Purell and sunglasses.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Pretty! Is the butterfly a ring?



Yes, it’s a ring by Stephen Webster (Fly By Night Collection - Crystal Haze large ring).


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Yes, it’s a ring by Stephen Webster (Fly By Night Collection - Crystal Haze large ring).



Another SW fan here! Especially of his work about 10 years ago, can't afford to much of his latest fine jewellery .


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4065011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress up Thursday night going out to dinner with friends.



I think this is my favorite jacket on you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

papertiger said:


> Another SW fan here! Especially of his work about 10 years ago, can't afford to much of his latest fine jewellery .



I had to grab it while I could...he was in the process of pulling his pieces from the boutique because they weren’t hitting whatever sales goal he wanted. Now the closest sales location is in the city. I hear he’s ‘quite a personality’ to work with, IYKWIM. I do love his designs, but there aren’t many that I feel will work with other designers/pieces I have. Plus, yeah...the price point. [emoji15]


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> That is such good advice! I just need to squeeze my eyes shut and do it! I do sometimes wish that luxe shoes didn’t come with such a delicate leather sole that looks like it’s been through hell and back by the time you walk from the house down the path to the car!


Omg this is so true. The very first time I wore my first Louboutins I just about had a heart attack. I was convinced they were defective. 



nicole0612 said:


> You always look fresh and pretty.


Thank you! You are so kind!



BBC said:


> Thank you, PT. Especially if I’m going out with DH, he’s always sitting in the car waiting for me as I finish up. The change of the seasons doesn’t help as half the time I’m not sure what weather to dress for! But I promise to try to take a few more pics!
> 
> For a bag, I don’t need to carry much. I have larger wallets but I like my small silkin. Besides that - phone, small cosmetic bag, calvi and/or Bastia, mini Purell and sunglasses.



I would love to see some mod shots of the silkin if you can! I’ve been admiring it on the H website but am not sure what I would use it for.


----------



## Moirai

Happy weekend, Chat friends! Been busy lately and finally have time to post. Enjoyed all your mod pics . Please keep sharing! 
Nice to "see" you back @EmileH 
Where are you @prepster and @eagle1002us ?
@nicole0612 @cafecreme15 I have the same issue wearing my nicer shoes for the first time. I need to break that habit.
@Genie27 I finally found a pair of black otk SW boots that I like. Of course, now I have to wait til fall


----------



## Cookiefiend

Okay - here is my first pass at scarves to take to Paris - first picture are ones definitely going:


These are the ones that might go but just one or 2 of them.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> I would love to see some mod shots of the silkin if you can! I’ve been admiring it on the H website but am not sure what I would use it for.



Will do, PT!!! Unfortunately probably not today unless this vertigo goes away. It seems like it’s always something lately. Sitting in bed with my eyes forward seems to be as far as I’m getting for the time being.


----------



## Moirai

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here is my first pass at scarves to take to Paris - first picture are ones definitely going:
> View attachment 4065859
> 
> These are the ones that might go but just one or 2 of them.
> View attachment 4065861


So pretty! What size is the grey with blue ribbon border?


----------



## cafecreme15

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here is my first pass at scarves to take to Paris - first picture are ones definitely going:
> View attachment 4065859
> 
> These are the ones that might go but just one or 2 of them.
> View attachment 4065861



Ohhh Paris!! Please share photos if you are able! [emoji4]


----------



## Cookiefiend

Moirai said:


> So pretty! What size is the grey with blue ribbon border?



It’s a 70 cm - J’aime Mon Carre [emoji4]


----------



## scarf1

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here is my first pass at scarves to take to Paris - first picture are ones definitely going:
> View attachment 4065859
> 
> These are the ones that might go but just one or 2 of them.
> View attachment 4065861


Love your choices!
What is the name of the moussie in the first pic?

I would definitely select samurais from the second pic, it has such a springy vibe!
And have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Cookiefiend

scarf1 said:


> Love your choices!
> What is the name of the moussie in the first pic?
> 
> I would definitely select samurais from the second pic, it has such a springy vibe!
> And have a wonderful trip!


It's Jeux de Paille - the red is the most gorgeous cherry red!
(Wore it last night with a black and white striped top, black crop pants and d'Orsay flats - everyone said I looked tres francais so naturally I must take the whole outfit with me too! )


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> I hope I don't come across as bossy. I have to tell myself the very same things.
> 
> If you find a good cobbler they can put a Vibram sole (or similar) on for you. I don't do this to save the sole as shoes can be resoled again and again (my father had the same Gucci or Ballet Suisse shoes for forever) but because I don't want to break my neck on the 'skating ring' floors at work.



Not at all! I need enabling and encouragement because I know it is wasteful to leave things unworn in my closet. I do the same thing with scarves, fearful of stains and snags. Luckily clothing, jewelry and bags get used immediately; probably because they still look new after being worn. I think at least 50% of my reason for purchases is because I like to look at something like a piece of art instead of just purely practical purchases for utilitarian use.


----------



## nicole0612

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here is my first pass at scarves to take to Paris - first picture are ones definitely going:
> View attachment 4065859
> 
> These are the ones that might go but just one or 2 of them.
> View attachment 4065861



Oh how fun! I love the dark pink one in the last photo. Which is that?
Have a wonderful time! I can’t wait to hear about it.


----------



## scarf1

Ok, I think I now have my final packing list for scarves.. I ended up adding one ( the 70 cotton Chasse en inde ) it is so small and light it doesn’t really count, right? and swapped a few others.  As nIcole said, it is wasteful to have beautiful things and not wear them, so I decided to actually take en avant toute! Queen Mary 2 version this time ( I usually take the regular version, or a different nautical scarf for fear of something happening to my GRAIL).
ID:
Top: Mors  et gourmettes remix CSGM, Bains du H 100 cotton/silk mix, Chasse en inde cotton 70, dragonflies 70, Leonard moussie stole
Row 2:fleurs giverny, battery park, en avant toute! QM2, Grand Prix duF, ferragamo moussie stole
Row 3: millefleurs mexique 140, Tapis persans 140, rose compas, Chasse en inde, les boucles ( last 3 are all moussie stoles)


----------



## Notorious Pink

scarf1 said:


> Ok, I think I now have my final packing list for scarves.. I ended up adding one ( the 70 cotton Chasse en inde ) it is so small and light it doesn’t really count, right? and swapped a few others.  As nIcole said, it is wasteful to have beautiful things and not wear them, so I decided to actually take en avant toute! Queen Mary 2 version this time ( I usually take the regular version, or a different nautical scarf fo rear of something happening to my GRAIL).
> ID:
> Top: Mors  et gourmettes remix CSGM, Bains du H 100 cotton/silk mix, Chasse en inde cotton 70, dragonflies 70, Leonard moussie stole
> Row 2:fleurs giverny, battery park, en avant toute! QM2, Grand Prix duF, ferragamo moussie stole
> Row 3: millefleurs mexique 140, Tapis persans 140, rose compas, Chasse en inde, les boucles ( last 3 are all moussie stoles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066111



Beautiful! These are all fabulous choices!


----------



## scarf1

BBC said:


> Beautiful! These are all fabulous choices!


Thank you!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Today I was reminded it's not easy to dress up in the Summer.
> 
> My DUT for work, play and hospital visit. I'm actually carrying 2 bags but the other has gone into thin profile. Seriously, I have no idea how people do 1 x 25cm anything, I forget to bring more than people remember to take with.


U do hats so well.  Come over to the States sometime and maybe you can influence apparel folks to manufacture cute hats.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I need some advice.
> I am having diamond earrings made out of two 0.6 carat each princess cut diamonds, and for more impact I am making them into an Art Deco style motif.
> You will really have to use your imagination because some of the CAD photos do not look good as shown, but imagine how they would look in real life.
> The center diamonds will be mine (1.2 ctw, G color, VS2).
> Inspiration photos I gave the jeweler:
> View attachment 4064471
> 
> View attachment 4064472
> View attachment 4064473
> 
> View attachment 4064474
> 
> 
> These are the options I have:
> 
> #1
> (Photoshop version)
> View attachment 4064475
> 
> Uglier CAD version
> View attachment 4064476
> 
> Based on the emerald ring I am in love with!
> 
> #2
> View attachment 4064477
> 
> Same as above but with princess accent diamonds instead of round brilliant.
> 
> #3
> View attachment 4064490
> 
> 
> #4
> View attachment 4064491
> 
> Same just rotated:
> View attachment 4064493
> 
> 
> Continued...


I like the rotated version.  These are all so pretty, esp. the emerald version.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> I have to agree with PT - so worth the plunge! These are my first H shoes and they have sucked me in!
> 
> 
> I really love #4! Not crazy about incorporating round accent stones since I personally like my jewelry to be a consistent shape!


Supposedly it makes the design more rhythmic if it's all geometric or all round.  I rather agree.  I have been going over necklaces I made in the past and was appalled to discover small garnet slices (with rather jagged edges) paired with a smooth pear shaped pendant (of pietersite).  The colors went well but the artistry could be improved a bit.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Another SW fan here! Especially of his work about 10 years ago, can't afford to much of his latest fine jewellery .


The claw stuff?  The open=mouthed shark bite ring?  It definitely was edgy.  If $$ were no issue I'd love to have a gothic Loree Rodkin long ring.  I have such a ring in marcasite for now.  It will have to do.  I do Goth on the cheap.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Not at all! I need enabling and encouragement because I know it is wasteful to leave things unworn in my closet. I do the same thing with scarves, fearful of stains and snags. Luckily clothing, jewelry and bags get used immediately; probably because they still look new after being worn. I think at least 50% of my reason for purchases is because I like to look at something like a piece of art instead of just purely practical purchases for utilitarian use.


I am exactly the same way.   Stuff like that is my "toys."  To make outfits with or just to admire.  I have a number of costume jewelry pins that I don't wear (I need another lifetime for that) but I like to look at them.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much for all of the votes for the earrings! It is really so helpful.
> On Monday the jeweler will be back, so I can make my decision.
> It sounds like #5 is the top choice, with scattered votes for #2, #3, #4.
> My favorite was the emerald ring, but I didn’t like it when rendered with diamonds. I think Genie is right that it needs the stone contrast to work. That is the one my husband hated when shown the diamond version, but when shown the ring version he said, “Just buy that one instead!” I had to remind him that I was making EARRINGS and already had the stones for it
> My mom’s favorite is #3.
> I think I am leaning towards #2 or #5 now, and now that I pour over the photos once again, I realize that they are the two most similar to each other in overall layout, so that is encouraging.
> Of course I will probably change my mind again a million times before Tuesday, that’s why the input is so helpful and appreciated!!


With all the wedding flurry for Harry & Megan, I've been thinking about Wallace Simpson who was divorced twice I think when she married the Duke of W.  She used to pour over stuff in Cartier and elsewhere even after she'd made her selection/or design, she just couldn't tear herself away.  I get that.   It is so much fun to pour over beautiful things and try them on.  Plus, she probably thought that she was dropping a bundle (courtesy of the Duke) and so she felt in no hurry to leave.  Exactly my feelings.


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Happy weekend, Chat friends! Been busy lately and finally have time to post. Enjoyed all your mod pics . Please keep sharing!
> Nice to "see" you back @EmileH
> Where are you @prepster and @eagle1002us ?
> @nicole0612 @cafecreme15 I have the same issue wearing my nicer shoes for the first time. I need to break that habit.
> @Genie27 I finally found a pair of black otk SW boots that I like. Of course, now I have to wait til fall


Je suis ici Morai!   I saw you had asked -- thank you -- and decided to pop in.  I have been preoccupied with writing something for work and I think I have finally figured out how to approach it.  Plus we have not gone on a vacay as planned b/c I said we don't need a vacay, we need a rug.  (DH thoughtfully used the $$ I had given him toward the vacay and bought the rug.  Hmmm.).  But he picked out a nice one at a reasonable price, a dense paisley, so I am overall pleased.  
Plus I lost 30 lb (make that 25 as of this am, too much cake!!!!) and got a bunch of stuff that's not designer, but it's nice and it fits.  I am now on the stationary bike hoping that extra 5 lb will disappear eventually.


----------



## gracekelly

scarf1 said:


> Very elegant!


Thank you!


papertiger said:


> Very chic!


Merci!


EmileH said:


> I think this is my favorite jacket on you!


Thanks!


----------



## Genie27

Nice to see you around @eagle1002us ! I saw some gorgeous tone-on-tone outfits on line the other day that reminded me of a pic you posted a while back - wearing an outfit of perfect match yellow across different fabrics and leather. Am I mis remembering?


----------



## Genie27

Belated DUT - and a cross post in the C jacket thread discussing the 2013 Fall collection. My first C jacket broke all the rules of building a good collection - not classic, not conservative, not practical, but I always smile when it sparkles in the sunlight after a long cold dark winter. 

And I just realized that those pink sneakers y’all hated last week would be perfectly fun with it.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Je suis ici Morai!   I saw you had asked -- thank you -- and decided to pop in.  I have been preoccupied with writing something for work and I think I have finally figured out how to approach it.  Plus we have not gone on a vacay as planned b/c I said we don't need a vacay, we need a rug.  (DH thoughtfully used the $$ I had given him toward the vacay and bought the rug.  Hmmm.).  But he picked out a nice one at a reasonable price, a dense paisley, so I am overall pleased.
> Plus I lost 30 lb (make that 25 as of this am, too much cake!!!!) and got a bunch of stuff that's not designer, but it's nice and it fits.  I am now on the stationary bike hoping that extra 5 lb will disappear eventually.


Hi eagle! Congrats on your weight loss!!! That is wonderful! Darn those practical things that get in the way of more important stuff, haha! But now you can plan your next vacation with new clothes.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Belated DUT - and a cross post in the C jacket thread discussing the 2013 Fall collection. My first C jacket broke all the rules of building a good collection - not classic, not conservative, not practical, but I always smile when it sparkles in the sunlight after a long cold dark winter.
> 
> And I just realized that those pink sneakers y’all hated last week would be perfectly fun with it.


Those buttons are so cool! And that jacket is fabulous on you. Speaking of Chanel, I was on hold with their customer service yesterday and heard a beautiful rendition of the song from the movie Grease. I had to research it and found it was sung by Lo-Fang for Chanel No 5 mini-film The One That I Want 2014 with Gisele Bundchen and Michiel Huisman (from Game of Thrones). Yep I am behind the times but better late than never. Now I need to download that song.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Belated DUT - and a cross post in the C jacket thread discussing the 2013 Fall collection. My first C jacket broke all the rules of building a good collection - not classic, not conservative, not practical, but I always smile when it sparkles in the sunlight after a long cold dark winter.
> 
> And I just realized that those pink sneakers y’all hated last week would be perfectly fun with it.


Great outfit. Love that scarf with it!


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> U do hats so well.  Come over to the States sometime and maybe you can influence apparel folks to manufacture cute hats.


I have a nice white leather NYC taxi driver's cap!


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> Belated DUT - and a cross post in the C jacket thread discussing the 2013 Fall collection. My first C jacket broke all the rules of building a good collection - not classic, not conservative, not practical, but I always smile when it sparkles in the sunlight after a long cold dark winter.
> 
> And I just realized that those pink sneakers y’all hated last week would be perfectly fun with it.


Love this on you Genie. I think you followed the best rules, buy what you love and what suits you!


----------



## dharma

Cookiefiend said:


> Okay - here is my first pass at scarves to take to Paris - first picture are ones definitely going:
> View attachment 4065859
> 
> These are the ones that might go but just one or 2 of them.
> View attachment 4065861


Beautiful choices, cookiefiend! I would add the magenta one and the blue and white, then you will have all moods and colors covered. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## dharma

eagle1002us said:


> The claw stuff?  The open=mouthed shark bite ring?  It definitely was edgy.  If $$ were no issue I'd love to have a gothic Loree Rodkin long ring.  I have such a ring in marcasite for now.  It will have to do.  I do Goth on the cheap.


I’m with you on the Lori Rodkin finger ring. My friend has one in her shop, it’s been there for years. At 10k, the right customer hasn’t come in yet. I’m the right customer with the wrong wallet 
Nice to see you here


----------



## dharma

nicole0612 said:


> #5
> View attachment 4064494
> 
> Same but with milgraine around the center stone instead of prong accents:
> View attachment 4064495
> 
> 
> All in one shot:
> View attachment 4064496
> 
> 
> Thanks! Tell me which you like and which you hate. I have my favorites but my husband hated my first choice when he saw the CAD (them when he saw the real photo he loved it  so please excuse the crude mock ups.
> I don’t have my heart set on any so you won’t hurt my feelings!


Late to the party Nicole, but I vote for 5 with the milgraine.


----------



## EmileH

Scarf1 and cookie great scarf collections. I hope you both have wonderful trips.

Genie that jacket is totally you and therefore completely practical.


----------



## Cookiefiend

nicole0612 said:


> Oh how fun! I love the dark pink one in the last photo. Which is that?
> Have a wonderful time! I can’t wait to hear about it.


The dark pink (I think it’s cyclamen?) is a dip dye Jungle Love - it is so soft. [emoji173]️


----------



## dharma

Happy Mother’s Day to the all the Moms in here, including the Moms of furry babies!

So far the weather is not so great here so my Mother’s Day wishes of drinking rose outside all day may shift. Not sure what the day will bring but I am determined not to do the stuff I’m supposed to do like cleaning and paperwork. That can wait until tomorrow along with the previously mentioned button sewing. I’m happy to report that the button man came through with 40 gorgeous covered tiny buttons for $25. I am beyond thrilled. I ended up unexpectedly working down the street from his shop last week , dropped off my fabric in the morning and he had them ready to pick up at lunch. Perfect!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> I like the rotated version.  These are all so pretty, esp. the emerald version.



Something just occurred to me. If you are getting square or diamond-shaped earrings get leverbacks. Otherwise they can move while you are wearing them. I have a friend with stunning yellow diamond earrings in a squarish cut and every time she wears them they rotate and are never even.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> The claw stuff?  The open=mouthed shark bite ring?  It definitely was edgy.  If $$ were no issue I'd love to have a gothic Loree Rodkin long ring.  I have such a ring in marcasite for now.  It will have to do.  I do Goth on the cheap.



LOL! Fortunately ‘goth on the cheap’ is easy. And fun! 

I appreciate a lot of his pieces but a lot of them are either ridiculously expensive or really odd or both (lobster ring??? Fish bones???) This ring was doable. I also love some of the Lady Stardust pieces, which are definitely more versatile. Here are regular diamond but I also like the black diamond and gradient (white-gray-black) versions:


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> Plus I lost 30 lb (make that 25 as of this am, too much cake!!!!) and got a bunch of stuff that's not designer, but it's nice and it fits.  I am now on the stationary bike hoping that extra 5 lb will disappear eventually.



WOW!!!! Huge congratulations on the awesome weight loss!!! I am so happy for you. That’s so awesome!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> Belated DUT - and a cross post in the C jacket thread discussing the 2013 Fall collection. My first C jacket broke all the rules of building a good collection - not classic, not conservative, not practical, but I always smile when it sparkles in the sunlight after a long cold dark winter.
> 
> And I just realized that those pink sneakers y’all hated last week would be perfectly fun with it.



Love this jacket on you, Genie!!! It looks fabulous, and the best part is that it make you happy to wear it. [emoji175][emoji254] Maybe its perfect for your wardrobe because it’s the rule breaker that pulls things together!!!

Ah, I wish you lived near me so we could go to Jildor or The Shoe Box for fun sneakers. I’m sure they have similar shops where you are - a variety of styles and prices - sneakers are so huge for summer. I am finally figuring out how to wear them, even with some of my dressier things. I went with my mom this week and I bought two different pair one Golden Goose and one by P448 (yes, my favorite things - pink and sparkly)


----------



## Notorious Pink

dharma said:


> I’m with you on the Lori Rodkin finger ring. My friend has one in her shop, it’s been there for years. At 10k, the right customer hasn’t come in yet. I’m the right customer with the wrong wallet
> Nice to see you here



You’d think at some point she’d drop the price?


----------



## Notorious Pink

dharma said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to the all the Moms in here, including the Moms of furry babies!
> 
> So far the weather is not so great here so my Mother’s Day wishes of drinking rose outside all day may shift. Not sure what the day will bring but I am determined not to do the stuff I’m supposed to do like cleaning and paperwork. That can wait until tomorrow along with the previously mentioned button sewing. I’m happy to report that the button man came through with 40 gorgeous covered tiny buttons for $25. I am beyond thrilled. I ended up unexpectedly working down the street from his shop last week , dropped off my fabric in the morning and he had them ready to pick up at lunch. Perfect!



Happy Mothers Day to you and all the great moms here, too!!! Yes, its gray and yucky here as well but family dinner tonight with my best friend and her son - and yay DS1 is going to come because he usually prefers to stay home - is really all I need to make the day special.

I am so thrilled your buttons arrived!!! I cannot wait to see the finished product, it’s going to be soooooo gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

dharma said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to the all the Moms in here, including the Moms of furry babies!
> 
> So far the weather is not so great here so my Mother’s Day wishes of drinking rose outside all day may shift. Not sure what the day will bring but I am determined not to do the stuff I’m supposed to do like cleaning and paperwork. That can wait until tomorrow along with the previously mentioned button sewing. *I’m happy to report that the button man came through with 40 gorgeous covered tiny buttons for $25. I am beyond thrilled. I ended up unexpectedly working down the street from his shop last week , dropped off my fabric in the morning and he had them ready to pick up at lunch. Perfect*!



So pleased for you


----------



## dharma

BBC said:


> You’d think at some point she’d drop the price?


I know!!!! 
I love your new GG sneakers. I have been on the fence with these for years. My heart says GLITTER!!!!! but my head says white, lol. I DIY’d my converse with some glitter and that made me very happy.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Belated DUT - and a cross post in the C jacket thread discussing the 2013 Fall collection. My first C jacket broke all the rules of building a good collection - not classic, not conservative, not practical, but I always smile when it sparkles in the sunlight after a long cold dark winter.
> 
> And I just realized that those pink sneakers y’all hated last week would be perfectly fun with it.



I'm with you on this one, you look fabulous, you look so good in that pink.


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> Ah, I wish you lived near me so we could go to Jildor or The Shoe Box for fun sneakers. I’m sure they have similar shops where you are - a variety of styles and prices - sneakers are so huge for summer. I am finally figuring out how to wear them, even with some of my dressier things. I went with my mom this week and I bought two different pair one Golden Goose and one by P448 (yes, my favorite things - pink and sparkly)


Oh that would be so much fun! I love love love the sparkly ones, and these are probably the only GGs that I like. Sneakers are *everywhere* here as well - even with dressy clothes and not necessarily matching. White flat/creepers are the new nude pump. And sparkle/glitter/metallic is now perfectly suitable for day. 

I can’t wear the flat sole styles for all day comfort, so I’m buying up the traditional rugged sole styles (similar to the new Chanel or LV Archlight). So 80s. So ugly. I want/need dressier Tevas.


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> LOL! Fortunately ‘goth on the cheap’ is easy. And fun!
> 
> I appreciate a lot of his pieces but a lot of them are either ridiculously expensive or really odd or both (lobster ring??? Fish bones???) This ring was doable. I also love some of the Lady Stardust pieces, which are definitely more versatile. Here are regular diamond but I also like the black diamond and gradient (white-gray-black) versions:
> 
> View attachment 4066701



These are stunning! 

I have been trawling through Google's images trying to find a picture of my cocktail ring as it's 'somewhere' but can't even find an image. Big ring with rose quartz centre stone slightly domed (not checker board cut) and red topaz 'halo' sparkles surrounding. Not Crystal Haze, not fishbone 'spine', lobster or  mega-stud Dome thing. If anyone else knows which line the ring came from let me know perhaps I can find a pic. I bought it in Harrods in consolation as Theo Fennell sold the ring I really wanted.  Then SW kept winning awards and was made CD of Garrards etc and his prices increased quicker than I could keep up. I'd love some Lady Stardust but it's not going to happen. I'm hooked on Aspreys now, they make jewellery above their beautiful store and I believe I'm getting value for money even new. Their Cosmic line is soft launching next week and it's that step beyond, I can't wait. My misplacing jewellery is beginning to worry me. I need a big clear-up. 

I see they're selling SW on Farfetch now, it looks like old stock(?)  https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/women/stephen-webster/items.aspx


----------



## scarf1

Cookiefiend said:


> The dark pink (I think it’s cyclamen?) is a dip dye Jungle Love - it is so soft. [emoji173]️


Ok, I think you should take that one too!


----------



## scarf1

BBC said:


> LOL! Fortunately ‘goth on the cheap’ is easy. And fun!
> 
> I appreciate a lot of his pieces but a lot of them are either ridiculously expensive or really odd or both (lobster ring??? Fish bones???) This ring was doable. I also love some of the Lady Stardust pieces, which are definitely more versatile. Here are regular diamond but I also like the black diamond and gradient (white-gray-black) versions:
> 
> View attachment 4066701


Pretty earrings!


----------



## Cookiefiend

scarf1 said:


> Ok, I think you should take that one too!


hahaha - mebbe I should just take them all! 
I think I will be taking that dip dye - it looks so good with navy!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Oh so nice to be back. I finally finished reading the 40 pages that I missed. So much interesting info!
Our weather is not very good either . 42C (around 107F) and a bad sand storm.  And very humid. Although must be good for that hot yoga you were discussing.
I had a dressy Thursday last week too, my daughter’s prom.


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Love this on you Genie. I think you followed the best rules, buy what you love and what suits you!



+1


----------



## Cordeliere

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh so nice to be back. I finally finished reading the 40 pages that I missed. So much interesting info!
> Our weather is not very good either . 42C (around 107F) and a bad sand storm.  And very humid. Although must be good for that hot yoga you were discussing.
> I had a dressy Thursday last week too, my daughter’s prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066893



You look fabulous.


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh so nice to be back. I finally finished reading the 40 pages that I missed. So much interesting info!
> Our weather is not very good either . 42C (around 107F) and a bad sand storm.  And very humid. Although must be good for that hot yoga you were discussing.
> I had a dressy Thursday last week too, my daughter’s prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066893


oooh you both look fabulous!! Beautiful lines and colors.


----------



## dharma

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh so nice to be back. I finally finished reading the 40 pages that I missed. So much interesting info!
> Our weather is not very good either . 42C (around 107F) and a bad sand storm.  And very humid. Although must be good for that hot yoga you were discussing.
> I had a dressy Thursday last week too, my daughter’s prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066893


Speechless. Hard to tell you from the daughter but the corsage gives it away. Really lovely photo! My Daughter’s prom is in three weeks and I’ve been teasing her that I would like a “mother of the prom” dress. You have actually done this and I completely see the wisdom of not wasting a perfect photo op! 
At least I’ll put on lipstick 
Btw, I have had Malone shoes, the flat version of yours, in and out of my cart for a month because I’m not sure what size to buy. Do you find them to run small, large, narrow?


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I like the rotated version.  These are all so pretty, esp. the emerald version.



Thank you Eagle! I’ve missed you, it’s so good to have you back. Since we both love antique jewelry I am so glad to get your opinion on your favorite style!


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> I am exactly the same way.   Stuff like that is my "toys."  To make outfits with or just to admire.  I have a number of costume jewelry pins that I don't wear (I need another lifetime for that) but I like to look at them.



Absolutely agree! I am always tempted by antique jewelry pins that have such artistry, even though I very rarely wear the pins and brooches I already have.
I also love sweater clips (jeweled clasps on each side and a chain between to hold a jacket or sweater closed without buttons, or if worn over the shoulders cape-style). I was probably the only 13 year old in school wearing vintage sweater clips from the 50’s [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

Going to post my Globetrotter button jacket over here too so it can join its cousin belonging to @Genie27


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> With all the wedding flurry for Harry & Megan, I've been thinking about Wallace Simpson who was divorced twice I think when she married the Duke of W.  She used to pour over stuff in Cartier and elsewhere even after she'd made her selection/or design, she just couldn't tear herself away.  I get that.   It is so much fun to pour over beautiful things and try them on.  Plus, she probably thought that she was dropping a bundle (courtesy of the Duke) and so she felt in no hurry to leave.  Exactly my feelings.



I understand that, I would do the same. I would love to have a higher purchasing power; less in order to buy more because I have more than enough to ever use, but just to have *access* to see and try on the very special things tucked away reserved for VVVIPs, especially one of a kind items and items with a historical significance.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh so nice to be back. I finally finished reading the 40 pages that I missed. So much interesting info!
> Our weather is not very good either . 42C (around 107F) and a bad sand storm.  And very humid. Although must be good for that hot yoga you were discussing.
> I had a dressy Thursday last week too, my daughter’s prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066893



You both look absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Absolutely agree! I am always tempted by antique jewelry pins that have such artistry, even though I very rarely wear the pins and brooches I already have.
> I also love sweater clips (jeweled clasps on each side and a chain between to hold a jacket or sweater closed without buttons, or if worn over the shoulders cape-style). I was probably the only 13 year old in school wearing vintage sweater clips from the 50’s [emoji4]



Ooh, I love sweater clips, too - so practical! But I don’t have any. Where do you find them?


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Je suis ici Morai!   I saw you had asked -- thank you -- and decided to pop in.  I have been preoccupied with writing something for work and I think I have finally figured out how to approach it.  Plus we have not gone on a vacay as planned b/c I said we don't need a vacay, we need a rug.  (DH thoughtfully used the $$ I had given him toward the vacay and bought the rug.  Hmmm.).  But he picked out a nice one at a reasonable price, a dense paisley, so I am overall pleased.
> Plus I lost 30 lb (make that 25 as of this am, too much cake!!!!) and got a bunch of stuff that's not designer, but it's nice and it fits.  I am now on the stationary bike hoping that extra 5 lb will disappear eventually.



Well it sounds like you have good reason to have been away, you got a lot done! A nice new rug is a practical and aesthetic boost to a home, so that sounds like a good choice. Congrats on the weight loss, that’s hard work!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Belated DUT - and a cross post in the C jacket thread discussing the 2013 Fall collection. My first C jacket broke all the rules of building a good collection - not classic, not conservative, not practical, but I always smile when it sparkles in the sunlight after a long cold dark winter.
> 
> And I just realized that those pink sneakers y’all hated last week would be perfectly fun with it.



It’s a great jacket Genie, and sometimes *you just have to do you* if you love something and no one else gets it, who cares, you are confident and it will bring you joy if you love it.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Ooh, I love sweater clips, too - so practical! But I don’t have any. Where do you find them?


eBay. They are vintage pieces for the most part and not Chanel


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Those buttons are so cool! And that jacket is fabulous on you. Speaking of Chanel, I was on hold with their customer service yesterday and heard a beautiful rendition of the song from the movie Grease. I had to research it and found it was sung by Lo-Fang for Chanel No 5 mini-film The One That I Want 2014 with Gisele Bundchen and Michiel Huisman (from Game of Thrones). Yep I am behind the times but better late than never. Now I need to download that song.



It’s a good song, but I guess I have tried to get too many “sold out” items this year and am ready for a change of music! 2017 was really my year, I loved almost every collection.
Edited to ask: what were you looking for? [emoji7][emoji156][emoji151][emoji162]


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> Late to the party Nicole, but I vote for 5 with the milgraine.



Thank you Dharma. You have great taste and I appreciate your input.
I am wondering if I should ask about getting #5 in a symmetrical version, or is the different number of accent diamonds on the sides vs the top part of the appeal?
One of my pet peeves is earrings that rotate and then don’t match each other.


----------



## nicole0612

Cookiefiend said:


> The dark pink (I think it’s cyclamen?) is a dip dye Jungle Love - it is so soft. [emoji173]️



I should have known!
I am sooooooo in love with it!
Love dip dyes
Love cyclamen (my fav bag is cyclamen)
Love Jungle Love
The next time you wear it, could I please see a mod shot? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Something just occurred to me. If you are getting square or diamond-shaped earrings get leverbacks. Otherwise they can move while you are wearing them. I have a friend with stunning yellow diamond earrings in a squarish cut and every time she wears them they rotate and are never even.



Ha, I just commented how I hate this also! Are leverbacks earclips?


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> LOL! Fortunately ‘goth on the cheap’ is easy. And fun!
> 
> I appreciate a lot of his pieces but a lot of them are either ridiculously expensive or really odd or both (lobster ring??? Fish bones???) This ring was doable. I also love some of the Lady Stardust pieces, which are definitely more versatile. Here are regular diamond but I also like the black diamond and gradient (white-gray-black) versions:
> 
> View attachment 4066701



Totally incredible earrings.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Something just occurred to me. If you are getting square or diamond-shaped earrings get leverbacks. Otherwise they can move while you are wearing them. I have a friend with stunning yellow diamond earrings in a squarish cut and every time she wears them they rotate and are never even.


Brilliant idea!


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> These are stunning!
> 
> I have been trawling through Google's images trying to find a picture of my cocktail ring as it's 'somewhere' but can't even find an image. Big ring with rose quartz centre stone slightly domed (not checker board cut) and red topaz 'halo' sparkles surrounding. Not Crystal Haze, not fishbone 'spine', lobster or  mega-stud Dome thing. If anyone else knows which line the ring came from let me know perhaps I can find a pic. I bought it in Harrods in consolation as Theo Fennell sold the ring I really wanted.  Then SW kept winning awards and was made CD of Garrards etc and his prices increased quicker than I could keep up. I'd love some Lady Stardust but it's not going to happen. I'm hooked on Aspreys now, they make jewellery above their beautiful store and I believe I'm getting value for money even new. Their Cosmic line is soft launching next week and it's that step beyond, I can't wait. My misplacing jewellery is beginning to worry me. I need a big clear-up.
> 
> I see they're selling SW on Farfetch now, it looks like old stock(?)  https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/women/stephen-webster/items.aspx



This was fun to look at. Some incredible stuff. I love these earrings in the name made me laugh.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh so nice to be back. I finally finished reading the 40 pages that I missed. So much interesting info!
> Our weather is not very good either . 42C (around 107F) and a bad sand storm.  And very humid. Although must be good for that hot yoga you were discussing.
> I had a dressy Thursday last week too, my daughter’s prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066893



Looking wonderful as is your very lovely daughter, hope you both had a fabulous time. Shame we don't have a love 'button' to click but here you are


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh so nice to be back. I finally finished reading the 40 pages that I missed. So much interesting info!
> Our weather is not very good either . 42C (around 107F) and a bad sand storm.  And very humid. Although must be good for that hot yoga you were discussing.
> I had a dressy Thursday last week too, my daughter’s prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066893



Happy Mother’s Day! You both look amazing.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Ooh, I love sweater clips, too - so practical! But I don’t have any. Where do you find them?



My mom passed some down to me with pearls and other semi precious stones, but I have also seen them at antique jewelry shops in person and similar shops Etsy as well.


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to the all the Moms in here, including the Moms of furry babies!
> 
> So far the weather is not so great here so my Mother’s Day wishes of drinking rose outside all day may shift. Not sure what the day will bring but I am determined not to do the stuff I’m supposed to do like cleaning and paperwork. That can wait until tomorrow along with the previously mentioned button sewing. I’m happy to report that the button man came through with 40 gorgeous covered tiny buttons for $25. I am beyond thrilled. I ended up unexpectedly working down the street from his shop last week , dropped off my fabric in the morning and he had them ready to pick up at lunch. Perfect!



This is great news! I can’t wait to see the finished dress. Happy Mother’s Day to you!


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> This was fun to look at. Some incredible stuff. I love these earrings in the name made me laugh.
> View attachment 4067055



Love those earrings! Classical and edgy at once.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Ha, I just commented how I hate this also! Are leverbacks earclips?



Yes! I highly recommend if you are a little OCD like me. My friend has five kids so I doubt she even notices.



nicole0612 said:


> Totally incredible earrings.



Yes [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



gracekelly said:


> Brilliant idea!



Thank you!!



nicole0612 said:


> My mom passed some down to me with pearls and other semi precious stones, but I have also seen them at antique jewelry shops in person and similar shops Etsy as well.




Yes, of course Etsy!!! Thank you!


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh so nice to be back. I finally finished reading the 40 pages that I missed. So much interesting info!
> Our weather is not very good either . 42C (around 107F) and a bad sand storm.  And very humid. Although must be good for that hot yoga you were discussing.
> I had a dressy Thursday last week too, my daughter’s prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066893


Wow!  Two gorgeous babes!


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Love this jacket on you, Genie!!! It looks fabulous, and the best part is that it make you happy to wear it. [emoji175][emoji254] Maybe its perfect for your wardrobe because it’s the rule breaker that pulls things together!!!
> 
> Ah, I wish you lived near me so we could go to Jildor or The Shoe Box for fun sneakers. I’m sure they have similar shops where you are - a variety of styles and prices - sneakers are so huge for summer. I am finally figuring out how to wear them, even with some of my dressier things. I went with my mom this week and I bought two different pair one Golden Goose and one by P448 (yes, my favorite things - pink and sparkly)
> 
> View attachment 4066703
> 
> Ah Jildor! A favorite in my teenage years.
> View attachment 4066704





Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh so nice to be back. I finally finished reading the 40 pages that I missed. So much interesting info!
> Our weather is not very good either . 42C (around 107F) and a bad sand storm.  And very humid. Although must be good for that hot yoga you were discussing.
> I had a dressy Thursday last week too, my daughter’s prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066893



You and your daughter both look FAB!


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh so nice to be back. I finally finished reading the 40 pages that I missed. So much interesting info!
> Our weather is not very good either . 42C (around 107F) and a bad sand storm.  And very humid. Although must be good for that hot yoga you were discussing.
> I had a dressy Thursday last week too, my daughter’s prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066893


Wow!!! You both look amazing!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Thank you for the nice words ladies. That’s what I like about this support group. I always log off in a better mood than when I logged on 
Gracekelly (my phone always corrects it to grape jelly; have you considered changing?), love the jacket. I wish I could wear something like that more often. So classy. And so not for our climate. I think I could just keep it and look at it like some piece of art. 
Dharma, I love MSouliers. Have 2 pairs (flats and 7cm heels). They are  the most comfortable heels that are gentle to my freaky feet. So I just ordered 2 more colours. Sizewise, I am between 38.5 and 39, buy 39 in Oasis and 38.5 in most of Chanels. In MSauliers, I buy 39.5. Some people say that you need to go up the whole size. Oh, and if you buy metallic, the pointy toes get damaged quite easily. I know there are transparent toe caps etc. to prevent the damage, it would be wise to protect. Our guys here don’t do it so I have to deal with the damage post factum, They put another layer of the golden colour on top of my bronze and silver flats. 
I’m wondering what dress your daughter has picked for her prom. They are the children of Instagram so I could see that they all had chosen similar style dresses - bold colours, long, mermaid silhouette, high collar front and very low back, all focus on the bottom (after all, they call it the year of the butt for a reason). Luckily, mine is a dancer who goes by the nickname “bubble butt” so that silhouette works for her


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you for the nice words ladies. That’s what I like about this support group. I always log off in a better mood than when I logged on
> Gracekelly (my phone always corrects it to grape jelly; have you considered changing?), love the jacket. I wish I could wear something like that more often. So classy. And so not for our climate. I think I could just keep it and look at it like some piece of art.
> Dharma, I love MSouliers. Have 2 pairs (flats and 7cm heels). They are  the most comfortable heels that are gentle to my freaky feet. So I just ordered 2 more colours. Sizewise, I am between 38.5 and 39, buy 39 in Oasis and 38.5 in most of Chanels. In MSauliers, I buy 39.5. Some people say that you need to go up the whole size. Oh, and if you buy metallic, the pointy toes get damaged quite easily. I know there are transparent toe caps etc. to prevent the damage, it would be wise to protect. Our guys here don’t do it so I have to deal with the damage post factum, They put another layer of the golden colour on top of my bronze and silver flats.
> I’m wondering what dress your daughter has picked for her prom. They are the children of Instagram so I could see that they all had chosen similar style dresses - bold colours, long, mermaid silhouette, high collar front and very low back, all focus on the bottom (after all, they call it the year of the butt for a reason). Luckily, mine is a dancer who goes by the nickname “bubble butt” so that silhouette works for her



Well to be honest, it is hard for grapejelly to get enough wear out of some heavier jackets.  I pray for cooler weather just so I can wear nice things.  I hate getting all dressed up in hot weather and don't know how you do it.  Even with the A/C it is a trial.  I went to look at the M Soulier shoes and they are very cool!  Really go up a whole size?  That is what NAP is suggesting.  Nordsrom has some of the styles, but not many.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

gracekelly said:


> Well to be honest, it is hard for grapejelly to get enough wear out of some heavier jackets.  I pray for cooler weather just so I can wear nice things.  I hate getting all dressed up in hot weather and don't know how you do it.  Even with the A/C it is a trial.  I went to look at the M Soulier shoes and they are very cool!  Really go up a whole size?  That is what NAP is suggesting.  Nordsrom has some of the styles, but not many.



I have wide feet and go half a size up from H. Or you can order 2 sizes and return the wrong one. I used to do this before  they introduced customs duty and tax here which is not refundable upon return
Actually, this style MS sell out very quickly. I wanted to buy 7 cm in bronze - too late. Ordered tan with rose and violet stripes instead. 
[I am sorry grapejelly  This spellchecker of mine - sometimes I think that there is a tiny creature sitting there, giggling and entertaining himself with my embarrassment.]


----------



## gracekelly

@Sheikha Latifa   LOL!  don't be sorry!  I think it is very funny!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

gracekelly said:


> @Sheikha Latifa   LOL!  don't be sorry!  I think it is very funny!



Well... once this mean creature wrote in a client letter “best of lick” and sent it like this!..


----------



## Cookiefiend

nicole0612 said:


> I should have known!
> I am sooooooo in love with it!
> Love dip dyes
> Love cyclamen (my fav bag is cyclamen)
> Love Jungle Love
> The next time you wear it, could I please see a mod shot? [emoji7][emoji7]


Absolutely!


----------



## nicole0612

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you for the nice words ladies. That’s what I like about this support group. I always log off in a better mood than when I logged on
> Gracekelly (my phone always corrects it to grape jelly; have you considered changing?), love the jacket. I wish I could wear something like that more often. So classy. And so not for our climate. I think I could just keep it and look at it like some piece of art.
> Dharma, I love MSouliers. Have 2 pairs (flats and 7cm heels). They are  the most comfortable heels that are gentle to my freaky feet. So I just ordered 2 more colours. Sizewise, I am between 38.5 and 39, buy 39 in Oasis and 38.5 in most of Chanels. In MSauliers, I buy 39.5. Some people say that you need to go up the whole size. Oh, and if you buy metallic, the pointy toes get damaged quite easily. I know there are transparent toe caps etc. to prevent the damage, it would be wise to protect. Our guys here don’t do it so I have to deal with the damage post factum, They put another layer of the golden colour on top of my bronze and silver flats.
> I’m wondering what dress your daughter has picked for her prom. They are the children of Instagram so I could see that they all had chosen similar style dresses - bold colours, long, mermaid silhouette, high collar front and very low back, all focus on the bottom (after all, they call it the year of the butt for a reason). Luckily, mine is a dancer who goes by the nickname “bubble butt” so that silhouette works for her



Transparent toe caps! I have never heard of such a thing but I am intrigued!


----------



## nicole0612

I just added this pretty Art Deco pendant to wear with my favorite earrings. I really love it!


I am hoping my new earrings will be a good match in style as well.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Will do, PT!!! Unfortunately probably not today unless this vertigo goes away. It seems like it’s always something lately. Sitting in bed with my eyes forward seems to be as far as I’m getting for the time being.


Yikes!  Hope the vertigo resolves soon.


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Nice to see you around @eagle1002us ! I saw some gorgeous tone-on-tone outfits on line the other day that reminded me of a pic you posted a while back - wearing an outfit of perfect match yellow across different fabrics and leather. Am I mis remembering?


YES!!!  What a good  memory you have, Genie!   I have to resurrect that outfit soon b/c we've started to get warm weather here in the DC area.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> I’m with you on the Lori Rodkin finger ring. My friend has one in her shop, it’s been there for years. At 10k, the right customer hasn’t come in yet. I’m the right customer with the wrong wallet
> Nice to see you here


Thank you dharma!   At my last post before I went on hiatus, I was mentioning foo dog pins.  Afterwards, I remembered I had this foo dog embossed brocade and finally found it.   I must photograph fabric & pin for you soon.   The foo fabric is intended for a cropped vest with a long top worn underneath.  

I think ring prices are getting ridiculously high.  I'm not disputing that a Lori Rodkin ring could merit a $10K expenditure.   There is such artistry in her designs.  But there seems to be a good number of other rings out there that are not necessarily special that carry the same price tag.  I understand the price of gold is going up -- does that mean that $10K rings will go for $15K as a matter of course?  Well, the one thing that increasing gold prices do is to allow bona fide estate jewelry folks to suddenly have new and interesting inventory.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> WOW!!!! Huge congratulations on the awesome weight loss!!! I am so happy for you. That’s so awesome!!!


THANK YOU BBC!!!!!   I am so pleased you say that!


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you Eagle! I’ve missed you, it’s so good to have you back. Since we both love antique jewelry I am so glad to get your opinion on your favorite style!


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> Belated DUT - and a cross post in the C jacket thread discussing the 2013 Fall collection. My first C jacket broke all the rules of building a good collection - not classic, not conservative, not practical, but I always smile when it sparkles in the sunlight after a long cold dark winter.
> 
> And I just realized that those pink sneakers y’all hated last week would be perfectly fun with it.


What a fabulous jacket design!  Fits you perfectly.  And a pink tweed to boot!  It's perfect.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> You’d think at some point she’d drop the price?



Jewelers can be weird about that.   There's a local jeweler nearby who once proudly told me he raised the price every year for a ring despite the fact that he'd had it for 11 years.  I guess he believes in the value of his inventory.   Doesn't make sense to me.   I like inventory turnover, new things to look at.   But if he did that he'd have to take less of a markup on his pieces.  This is the same guy who had a tendency to compliment something I'd be wearing, ask me how much it was, then loudly announce I paid too much for it.
Needless to say, I haven't crossed the threshold of his shop for quite some time.  But he's not fooling me:  I believe he's asking just to find out he could ask for similar pieces, what the market will bear.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> Absolutely agree! I am always tempted by antique jewelry pins that have such artistry, even though I very rarely wear the pins and brooches I already have.
> I also love sweater clips (jeweled clasps on each side and a chain between to hold a jacket or sweater closed without buttons, or if worn over the shoulders cape-style). I was probably the only 13 year old in school wearing vintage sweater clips from the 50’s [emoji4]


And you showed what an individualist you were in fashion choices!  Early on, too, at age 13.  It doesn't surprise me that your preferences/choices showed up that early.   That says that you're innately creative.   Makes looking at vintage or antique jewelry more fun, doesn't it?   B/C on some level you're always looking to see the possibilities in such pieces.  And, after all, that's what jewelry designers do.  They make the old new again.


----------



## eagle1002us

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you for the nice words ladies. That’s what I like about this support group. I always log off in a better mood than when I logged on
> Gracekelly (my phone always corrects it to grape jelly; have you considered changing?), love the jacket. I wish I could wear something like that more often. So classy. And so not for our climate. I think I could just keep it and look at it like some piece of art.
> Dharma, I love MSouliers. Have 2 pairs (flats and 7cm heels). They are  the most comfortable heels that are gentle to my freaky feet. So I just ordered 2 more colours. Sizewise, I am between 38.5 and 39, buy 39 in Oasis and 38.5 in most of Chanels. In MSauliers, I buy 39.5. Some people say that you need to go up the whole size. Oh, and if you buy metallic, the pointy toes get damaged quite easily. I know there are transparent toe caps etc. to prevent the damage, it would be wise to protect. Our guys here don’t do it so I have to deal with the damage post factum, They put another layer of the golden colour on top of my bronze and silver flats.
> I’m wondering what dress your daughter has picked for her prom. They are the children of Instagram so I could see that they all had chosen similar style dresses - bold colours, long, mermaid silhouette, high collar front and very low back, all focus on the bottom (after all, they call it the year of the butt for a reason). Luckily, mine is a dancer who goes by the nickname “bubble butt” so that silhouette works for her


That was such a lovely photo and you and your daughter.


----------



## eagle1002us

nicole0612 said:


> I just added this pretty Art Deco pendant to wear with my favorite earrings. I really love it!
> View attachment 4067327
> 
> I am hoping my new earrings will be a good match in style as well.


Love this combo!   Love the design of the pendant.  I've never seen a design like that before.   Very cool.


----------



## eagle1002us

*@papertiger,*





I looked at the site you mentioned.  Now only if I had 17K GBP, I'd be able to get this ring which is just my style!   Antique and edgy at the same time!


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Transparent toe caps! I have never heard of such a thing but I am intrigued!


Lord knows I need these! I am such a klutz, constantly stubbing my toes and tripping over non-existent cracks in the sidewalk.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> *@papertiger,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the site you mentioned.  Now only if I had 17K GBP, I'd be able to get this ring which is just my style!   Antique and edgy at the same time!



Sensational colour, it's fabulous


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I just added this pretty Art Deco pendant to wear with my favorite earrings. I really love it!
> View attachment 4067327
> 
> I am hoping my new earrings will be a good match in style as well.



All the pieces are so evocative, congratulations on such a beautiful pedant


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> And you showed what an individualist you were in fashion choices!  Early on, too, at age 13.  It doesn't surprise me that your preferences/choices showed up that early.   That says that you're innately creative.   Makes looking at vintage or antique jewelry more fun, doesn't it?   B/C on some level you're always looking to see the possibilities in such pieces.  And, after all, that's what jewelry designers do.  They make the old new again.





eagle1002us said:


> Love this combo!   Love the design of the pendant.  I've never seen a design like that before.   Very cool.



Thank you Eagle. I think I have always been attracted to antique and antique style jewelry because the designs so unique and evocative.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> All the pieces are so evocative, congratulations on such a beautiful pedant



Haha well you took the words right out of my mouth! 
In responding to Eagle I was just musing on why these pieces are special to me, and I see that you understand what I am feeling. It doesn’t surprise me, I feel the same about clothing and other forms of wearable art, that’s why I may not wear something that is always “beautiful”, but it will make me feel something, or say something that I find interesting.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> I just added this pretty Art Deco pendant to wear with my favorite earrings. I really love it!
> View attachment 4067327
> 
> I am hoping my new earrings will be a good match in style as well.


Oh this is stunning!!!


----------



## More bags

nicole0612 said:


> I just added this pretty Art Deco pendant to wear with my favorite earrings. I really love it!
> View attachment 4067327
> 
> I am hoping my new earrings will be a good match in style as well.


Stunning necklace and earrings!


----------



## cafecreme15

Dress up Monday for graduation!! Will post showing off the robes later [emoji57]


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Dress up Monday for graduation!! Will post showing off the robes later [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067901



Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Dress up Monday for graduation!! Will post showing off the robes later [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067901


Congratulations!!! You look fantastic as always. So elegant - and I love how the shoes go with the dress and cardi.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Oh this is stunning!!!





More bags said:


> Stunning necklace and earrings!


Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Dress up Monday for graduation!! Will post showing off the robes later [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067901


How exciting!  
Congratulations! You look lovely as always


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Dress up Monday for graduation!! Will post showing off the robes later [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067901


Major congrats!  Enjoy your achievement and special day.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh so nice to be back. I finally finished reading the 40 pages that I missed. So much interesting info!
> Our weather is not very good either . 42C (around 107F) and a bad sand storm.  And very humid. Although must be good for that hot yoga you were discussing.
> I had a dressy Thursday last week too, my daughter’s prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066893



I love this blue dress and those shoes!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Dress up Monday for graduation!! Will post showing off the robes later [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067901



So elegant and chic!


----------



## EmileH

You look beautiful cafecreme. Congratulations [emoji324][emoji322][emoji323][emoji898]


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Dress up Monday for graduation!! Will post showing off the robes later [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067901


Congrats!!  You look so pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my caviar medium flap and black Cole Haan sandals (@cafecreme15 and I are twins on the nude version).


----------



## dharma

cafecreme15 said:


> Dress up Monday for graduation!! Will post showing off the robes later [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067901


Congrats!!!! Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## Moirai

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh so nice to be back. I finally finished reading the 40 pages that I missed. So much interesting info!
> Our weather is not very good either . 42C (around 107F) and a bad sand storm.  And very humid. Although must be good for that hot yoga you were discussing.
> I had a dressy Thursday last week too, my daughter’s prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066893


Beautiful mother and daughter! I love your dress and shoes.


gracekelly said:


> Going to post my Globetrotter button jacket over here too so it can join its cousin belonging to @Genie27
> 
> View attachment 4067040


Such a pretty classic jacket made even more interesting by those cool buttons. You look lovely as usual.


nicole0612 said:


> It’s a good song, but I guess I have tried to get too many “sold out” items this year and am ready for a change of music! 2017 was really my year, I loved almost every collection.
> Edited to ask: what were you looking for? [emoji7][emoji156][emoji151][emoji162]


Nothing big. I found a pair of sunglasses at NM that I liked but they did not stock the frame color and fit I wanted so I'm ordering from Chanel. Unfortunately or maybe fortunately for my wallet, it's on back-order. I'll find out in a few weeks if it will be restocked. If not, I'll look out for the next collection.


nicole0612 said:


> I just added this pretty Art Deco pendant to wear with my favorite earrings. I really love it!
> View attachment 4067327
> 
> I am hoping my new earrings will be a good match in style as well.


Those are gorgeous! Can you share a mod pic next time you wear them?


cafecreme15 said:


> Dress up Monday for graduation!! Will post showing off the robes later [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067901


CONGRATS!!!  You look wonderful.


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar medium flap and black Cole Haan sandals (@cafecreme15 and I are twins on the nude version).


Love that you paired your classic flap with a casual outfit


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Sensational colour, it's fabulous


Yes, it is a great color.


papertiger said:


> Sensational colour, it's fabulous









This is what I love, a ring that's as long as the finger it's on.   Interesting material.   I thought it was chalcedony (quartz) when I saw the picture where it looks like a brooch.  But this sheen and ombre effect (which is more exciting than green chalcedony, much as I like it) is really fabulous.  I'm thinking it's a doublet, or could it be resin?  There are glass beads (Czech beads) like that are called bicolor or bicones.


----------



## cafecreme15

Thank you so much everyone!! Here is my other OOTD. I’ve never been so proud to wear something that is such a sack and is approximately 500% polyester.


----------



## eagle1002us

cafecreme15 said:


> Dress up Monday for graduation!! Will post showing off the robes later [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067901


Beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!! Here is my other OOTD. I’ve never been so proud to wear something that is such a sack and is approximately 500% polyester.
> View attachment 4068313
> View attachment 4068314


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caviar medium flap and black Cole Haan sandals (@cafecreme15 and I are twins on the nude version).



I love that blue tank.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!! Here is my other OOTD. I’ve never been so proud to wear something that is such a sack and is approximately 500% polyester.
> View attachment 4068313
> View attachment 4068314



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cafecreme, you look so wonderful. This is a great reason for dressing up.  Hope you are celebrating now. I’m happy for you


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!! Here is my other OOTD. I’ve never been so proud to wear something that is such a sack and is approximately 500% polyester.
> View attachment 4068313
> View attachment 4068314



Fantastic! 
And many many congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Dress up Monday for graduation!! Will post showing off the robes later [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067901



Huge congratulations!!! [emoji323][emoji322][emoji324][emoji898]


----------



## scarf1

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!! Here is my other OOTD. I’ve never been so proud to wear something that is such a sack and is approximately 500% polyester.
> View attachment 4068313
> View attachment 4068314


Congrats!!


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!! Here is my other OOTD. I’ve never been so proud to wear something that is such a sack and is approximately 500% polyester.
> View attachment 4068313
> View attachment 4068314


Congratulations! Every year at this time I become obsessed with academic regalia and all the colors, shapes, stripes, symbols, sleeve lengths, etc. It's definitely meaningful fashion!


----------



## Dextersmom

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love that blue tank.


Thank you.


----------



## cafecreme15

Thank you so much everyone!  I had a wonderful time celebrating with my family, friends, and loved ones. It was such a surreal experience that I have been working so hard for, for so long.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!  I had a wonderful time celebrating with my family, friends, and loved ones. It was such a surreal experience that I have been working so hard for, for so long.


Congratulations again!!!


----------



## Katel

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!  I had a wonderful time celebrating with my family, friends, and loved ones. It was such a surreal experience that I have been working so hard for, for so long.


Many congratulations on your fine achievement!


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Beautiful mother and daughter! I love your dress and shoes.
> 
> Such a pretty classic jacket made even more interesting by those cool buttons. You look lovely as usual.
> 
> Nothing big. I found a pair of sunglasses at NM that I liked but they did not stock the frame color and fit I wanted so I'm ordering from Chanel. Unfortunately or maybe fortunately for my wallet, it's on back-order. I'll find out in a few weeks if it will be restocked. If not, I'll look out for the next collection.
> 
> Those are gorgeous! Can you share a mod pic next time you wear them?
> 
> CONGRATS!!!  You look wonderful.
> 
> Love that you paired your classic flap with a casual outfit



Thanks, of course I will!
GL finding the sunglasses


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!  I had a wonderful time celebrating with my family, friends, and loved ones. It was such a surreal experience that I have been working so hard for, for so long.



Congratulations on your achievement cafécreme!


----------



## Genie27

So I woke up extra early this morning (OK, 6am, but that is like the middle of the night for me), and got to the H sale by 6.45. I had aimed for 7, but that extra 15 minutes gave me a head start in the lineup. When they handed out the numbered entrance sheets, I was #546 - not bad. Four hours later......................I finally get to enter the hallowed halls of H (well, the convention center). Lots of tables lined with CSGMS, silks, housewares, some petit h, bracelets etc. 20 minute time limit and about a rotation of 50-75 people in various stages of browsing and paying.

I picked up 3 CSGMs, 1 moussie, 1 MT and 2 clics - all at 50% off. All older stock, but there were a couple of more recent items - some Cavalcadour Fleuri, Zenobie, Savana Dance, and older - Mer au Ciel, Sieste, Promenade etc. - a lot of dark tones so it was easier for me to grab some of the brights I favour. I scored the Iris moussie and I also saw the hot pink ZP that I already have. Add the Brazil MT in navy and I was all set. I would have loved to get some gold Clic bracelets but they only had PHW in the skinny ones. The broad ones look too clunky on my skinny wrists. So I got a navy and a lighter blue - I'm hoping I reach for them with my silver jewelry. They had some very pretty pastels but only in the wider Clic Clac.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> So I woke up extra early this morning (OK, 6am, but that is like the middle of the night for me), and got to the H sale by 6.45. I had aimed for 7, but that extra 15 minutes gave me a head start in the lineup. When they handed out the numbered entrance sheets, I was #546 - not bad. Four hours later......................I finally get to enter the hallowed halls of H (well, the convention center). Lots of tables lined with CSGMS, silks, housewares, some petit h, bracelets etc. 20 minute time limit and about a rotation of 50-75 people in various stages of browsing and paying.
> 
> I picked up 3 CSGMs, 1 moussie, 1 MT and 2 clics - all at 50% off. All older stock, but there were a couple of more recent items - some Cavalcadour Fleuri, Zenobie, Savana Dance, and older - Mer au Ciel, Sieste, Promenade etc. - a lot of dark tones so it was easier for me to grab some of the brights I favour. I scored the Iris moussie and I also saw the hot pink ZP that I already have. Add the Brazil MT in navy and I was all set. I would have loved to get some gold Clic bracelets but they only had PHW in the skinny ones. The broad ones look too clunky on my skinny wrists. So I got a navy and a lighter blue - I'm hoping I reach for them with my silver jewelry. They had some very pretty pastels but only in the wider Clic Clac.


Can we see a group pic? Sounds like you did well. I saw the red iris moussie at the store today, as well as the red ZP - still full price! So you were lucky to see those!


----------



## Genie27

scarf1 said:


> Can we see a group pic? Sounds like you did well. I saw the red iris moussie at the store today, as well as the red ZP - still full price! So you were lucky to see those!


I dropped them off at home and ran to work, so here are online pics of the items I selected


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I dropped them off at home and ran to work, so here are online pics of the items I selected


Wow great haul! Would love to go to the H sale some day.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> I dropped them off at home and ran to work, so here are online pics of the items I selected


Great items! And they suit you! I am twins on the Iris moussie, and of course LOVE your blue scarves and clics
Look forward to seeing pix when you wear them!


----------



## eagle1002us

momasaurus said:


> Congratulations! Every year at this time I become obsessed with academic regalia and all the colors, shapes, stripes, symbols, sleeve lengths, etc. It's definitely meaningful fashion!


I was shopping with a GF when on the verge of leaving town for more schooling.  I found a black nightgown designed as a graduation gown (minus the mortarboard) and seriously considered getting it.  It was such a witty idea!   GF wanted me to buy it but that's what GF's do, right?


----------



## eagle1002us

Genie27 said:


> I dropped them off at home and ran to work, so here are online pics of the items I selected


"From the sea to the sky" (how I translate the French) ties really well.   You got really beautiful things, Genie.   

Didn't people get tired standing in line for four hours?   Was there some kind of restroom access?   Regardless, it was truly an adventure.


----------



## Genie27

Yes, @eagle1002us it was all quite orderly and civilized. Indoors at the convention center, with access to washrooms and a coffee shop. Security was polite and friendly as they directed the lineup. After an hour they started handing out numbers so I felt comfortable asking the folks in front of me to hold my place while I went to the washroom.


----------



## Genie27

I wore my most comfortable shoes. And I ended up sitting on the floor every once in a while. Several people in groups did the same thing.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!! Here is my other OOTD. I’ve never been so proud to wear something that is such a sack and is approximately 500% polyester.
> View attachment 4068313
> View attachment 4068314



What is the significance of the colors in the scarf?


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> What is the significance of the colors in the scarf?


Hoods are color coordinated based on the school and the degree you receive. The purple represents my JD and the red and blue are my school colors!


----------



## Moirai

@cafecreme15 Hooray!!! Very happy for you! 
@Genie27 Great purchases! I am especially interested in seeing how you will style Iris moussie.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> So I woke up extra early this morning (OK, 6am, but that is like the middle of the night for me), and got to the H sale by 6.45. I had aimed for 7, but that extra 15 minutes gave me a head start in the lineup. When they handed out the numbered entrance sheets, I was #546 - not bad. Four hours later......................I finally get to enter the hallowed halls of H (well, the convention center). Lots of tables lined with CSGMS, silks, housewares, some petit h, bracelets etc. 20 minute time limit and about a rotation of 50-75 people in various stages of browsing and paying.
> 
> I picked up 3 CSGMs, 1 moussie, 1 MT and 2 clics - all at 50% off. All older stock, but there were a couple of more recent items - some Cavalcadour Fleuri, Zenobie, Savana Dance, and older - Mer au Ciel, Sieste, Promenade etc. - a lot of dark tones so it was easier for me to grab some of the brights I favour. I scored the Iris moussie and I also saw the hot pink ZP that I already have. Add the Brazil MT in navy and I was all set. I would have loved to get some gold Clic bracelets but they only had PHW in the skinny ones. The broad ones look too clunky on my skinny wrists. So I got a navy and a lighter blue - I'm hoping I reach for them with my silver jewelry. They had some very pretty pastels but only in the wider Clic Clac.



How fun! And exhausting 
Some of my grails there!
I would wait 4 hours for Savana Dance or Sieste au Paradis!


----------



## Genie27

So bear in mind, there are no mirrors, so you are buying blind - it helps to have some pre-selections in mind. I almost got a sieste but it was a very dark teal with black and ochre trees. It made me feel a bit sad so I put it back. There is a prettier brighter teal but I didn’t see that one. Lots of Zenobie and SD CWs. Oddly enough I selected two different CWs of Cav Fleuri in grey with the blue and purplish borders/flowers, but again - I felt they would be too grey on me. The pink mer/ciel made me happy - I can’t say no to pink. The purple/salmon seemed like it could be worn conservatively on me. So even though I prefer not to duplicate, I got them both. I find zenobie and SD overpower me. 

One of the larger security guards was wearing the navy/gold zenobie as a neck scarf, and he gave us layout tips on where everything was. That helped me orient, as 20 minutes goes fast. My main goal was csgms but most in my cohort went to twillies and 90s so I had room to browse. So I selected several and went into a corner to narrow down to 4. The moussie was a no brainer. They had plumes as well. I would have loved a changeant 

Oddly enough when I tried them on at home the “conservative” navy Brazil MT seemed the least exciting to me. Will have to see how that pans out. The MT table was a mess, so I just took what I wanted. I put back the teal version at cash. 

@Moirai, I may wear my iris moussie with my Versailles C jacket. The muted shades may complement but I have to test.


----------



## Genie27

Oh yeah there were some Appaloosa CWs as well. Overall, I’d say it’s a great chance for bargain hunters who are not super picky to purchase old stock at decent prices.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> So I woke up extra early this morning (OK, 6am, but that is like the middle of the night for me), and got to the H sale by 6.45. I had aimed for 7, but that extra 15 minutes gave me a head start in the lineup. When they handed out the numbered entrance sheets, I was #546 - not bad. Four hours later......................I finally get to enter the hallowed halls of H (well, the convention center). Lots of tables lined with CSGMS, silks, housewares, some petit h, bracelets etc. 20 minute time limit and about a rotation of 50-75 people in various stages of browsing and paying.
> 
> I picked up 3 CSGMs, 1 moussie, 1 MT and 2 clics - all at 50% off. All older stock, but there were a couple of more recent items - some Cavalcadour Fleuri, Zenobie, Savana Dance, and older - Mer au Ciel, Sieste, Promenade etc. - a lot of dark tones so it was easier for me to grab some of the brights I favour. I scored the Iris moussie and I also saw the hot pink ZP that I already have. Add the Brazil MT in navy and I was all set. I would have loved to get some gold Clic bracelets but they only had PHW in the skinny ones. The broad ones look too clunky on my skinny wrists. So I got a navy and a lighter blue - I'm hoping I reach for them with my silver jewelry. They had some very pretty pastels but only in the wider Clic Clac.



Well done Genie, sounds like a splendid haul!

Can't go wrong with anything there, but I must say I adore the navy MT (mine is black Brazil) and we're moussie Iris sisters, if you don't have one already, you are going to love this scarf.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Oh yeah there were some Appaloosa CWs as well. Overall, I’d say it’s a great chance for bargain hunters who are not super picky to purchase old stock at decent prices.



IMO, sometimes that can be better because you know exactly which ones are going to work and you still hanker after after the novelty of the new season has worn off.


----------



## papertiger

Not exactly dress-up Tuesday but DH came all the way down from Scotland after dealing with a flood in our house. We then walked to town and he bought me a new phone (that's way too techy and complex for me really - no, I don't want to speak to Google thank you). Walked back through the scenic route. Where's the water gone? Wish my house was as dry!


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> So bear in mind, there are no mirrors, so you are buying blind - it helps to have some pre-selections in mind. I almost got a sieste but it was a very dark teal with black and ochre trees. It made me feel a bit sad so I put it back. There is a prettier brighter teal but I didn’t see that one. Lots of Zenobie and SD CWs. Oddly enough I selected two different CWs of Cav Fleuri in grey with the blue and purplish borders/flowers, but again - I felt they would be too grey on me. The pink mer/ciel made me happy - I can’t say no to pink. The purple/salmon seemed like it could be worn conservatively on me. So even though I prefer not to duplicate, I got them both. I find zenobie and SD overpower me.
> 
> One of the larger security guards was wearing the navy/gold zenobie as a neck scarf, and he gave us layout tips on where everything was. That helped me orient, as 20 minutes goes fast. My main goal was csgms but most in my cohort went to twillies and 90s so I had room to browse. So I selected several and went into a corner to narrow down to 4. The moussie was a no brainer. They had plumes as well. I would have loved a changeant
> 
> Oddly enough when I tried them on at home the “conservative” navy Brazil MT seemed the least exciting to me. Will have to see how that pans out. The MT table was a mess, so I just took what I wanted. I put back the teal version at cash.
> 
> @Moirai, I may wear my iris moussie with my Versailles C jacket. The muted shades may complement but I have to test.


Glad you got to go, Genie. I'm looking forward to your mod pic.


papertiger said:


> Not exactly dress-up Tuesday but DH came all the way down from Scotland after dealing with a flood in our house. We then walked to town and he bought me a new phone (that's way too techy and complex for me really - no, I don't want to speak to Google thank you). Walked back through the scenic route. Where's the water gone? Wish my house was as dry!


Sorry to hear about your house, PT. You look great especially with the pop of red. Wish I could look as stylish in a cap.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> I dropped them off at home and ran to work, so here are online pics of the items I selected


Great selection, Genie, and at those prices - super fun!!


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Oh yeah there were some Appaloosa CWs as well. Overall, I’d say it’s a great chance for bargain hunters who are not super picky to purchase old stock at decent prices.


It's amazing that some of this stuff is still full price in boutiques. Is it regional or something?


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Not exactly dress-up Tuesday but DH came all the way down from Scotland after dealing with a flood in our house. We then walked to town and he bought me a new phone (that's way too techy and complex for me really - no, I don't want to speak to Google thank you). Walked back through the scenic route. Where's the water gone? Wish my house was as dry!


Oh to be by the sea.....You look great! I am sorry about the disaster at home though, Hope it is resolved without too much cash outlay.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> Not exactly dress-up Tuesday but DH came all the way down from Scotland after dealing with a flood in our house. We then walked to town and he bought me a new phone (that's way too techy and complex for me really - no, I don't want to speak to Google thank you). Walked back through the scenic route. Where's the water gone? Wish my house was as dry!


Lovely photo, PT! I love the jaunty angles of the cap and skirt, and the pop of red. And the water! Is that ocean? 

Hope your home dries up quickly and with no damages.


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> It's amazing that some of this stuff is still full price in boutiques. Is it regional or something?


Yes, it’s a charity sale towards a local hospital. H does these once every few years. No boxes, pouches or orange bags though. They give you a clear bag at the entrance and you fill it like a pick and pack. It was like shopping at a bazaar - all the merch laid out on tables, and SAs rapidly re-folding everything as fast as they could. Everything is stamped S or marked. And the receipt is from a warehouse sale event company. No returns or exchanges. If one desires the lux experience, this is not the place. 

I saw a few people with a couple of items in their clear shopping bags. But many had bags filled to the brim. It was not difficult to spend 4K in the blink of an eye.

There were also several Porte Palais, Chasse etc - small prints that don’t work on me so I skipped checking them out. Bouclerie, lots of recent MTs. 

Maybe next time I will have some Chat company in the lineup.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cafe congratulations again!! Take a little break and then.....on to study for the Bar!!! I will tell you I did BarBri and it more than prepared me for the exam (oh, and old episodes of Law and Order, too - 95% of the time they get the law right [emoji1360] so it’s guilt-free relaxing). Do you know what area of law you will practice?

PT, you look fabulous as always!!! I’m so sorry to hear about the flooding and I really hope it’s not too bad.

Genie, all your purchases are fabulous - great choices! I used to love going to the sales here in NYC (the last few years, not so much) it was a lot of fun! As I am only really on the hunt for one or two things I doubt I’ll find at a sale (desperately seeking the orange/turquoise Samourais silk!!!) for me it would just be too much temptation for things I probably don’t need!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Oh to be by the sea.....You look great! I am sorry about the disaster at home though, Hope it is resolved without too much cash outlay.






Moirai said:


> Glad you got to go, Genie. I'm looking forward to your mod pic.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your house, PT. You look great especially with the pop of red. Wish I could look as stylish in a cap.



Thank you both. We have such fantastic neighbours, there's lots of gossip in a rural village and everybody has their little quirks and tantrums but I honestly can't say a negative thing about anybody.

We've decided it's a sign and an opportunity to plan and change round the design of the ground floor. Bigger kitchen, new bathroom, new study/snug and a better heating and water system throughout the house. We had the plans for 'one day' but I guess the day has come.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Yes, it’s a charity sale towards a local hospital. H does these once every few years. No boxes, pouches or orange bags though. They give you a clear bag at the entrance and you fill it like a pick and pack. It was like shopping at a bazaar - all the merch laid out on tables, and SAs rapidly re-folding everything as fast as they could. Everything is stamped S or marked. And the receipt is from a warehouse sale event company. No returns or exchanges. If one desires the lux experience, this is not the place.
> 
> I saw a few people with a couple of items in their clear shopping bags. But many had bags filled to the brim. It was not difficult to spend 4K in the blink of an eye.
> 
> There were also several *Porte Palais*, Chasse etc - small prints that don’t work on me so I skipped checking them out. Bouclerie, lots of recent MTs.
> 
> Maybe next time I will have some Chat company in the lineup.



Very pleased it's for charity, well done H. It is odd that many are still for sale full price around the world, but there's nothing better than getting exactly what you want for less if you're lucky to (and willing to go through the sale process). 

Not sure if you mean moussie APdP. Quite a few cws are changeant. I thought I wouldn't like the more traditional prints but on a moussieline in a strong cw I changed my mind.  Now looking for cw 3.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Lovely photo, PT! I love the jaunty angles of the cap and skirt, and the pop of red. And the water! Is that ocean?
> 
> Hope your home dries up quickly and with no damages.



It is! Lovely sunshine yesterday but later on so many midges and mosquitos (which is why I'm wearing long sleeves and opaque leggings). 

Cooler today and I'm as casual as can be but wearing 'flowers in my hair' (twins with moma and sisters with you)


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> Not exactly dress-up Tuesday but DH came all the way down from Scotland after dealing with a flood in our house. We then walked to town and he bought me a new phone (that's way too techy and complex for me really - no, I don't want to speak to Google thank you). Walked back through the scenic route. Where's the water gone? Wish my house was as dry!


I love your whole outfit and your red Gucci is stunning.


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> I love your whole outfit and your red Gucci is stunning.



Thank you, trying to channel your fresh, cool style (as well as I can)


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Yes, it’s a charity sale towards a local hospital. H does these once every few years. No boxes, pouches or orange bags though. They give you a clear bag at the entrance and you fill it like a pick and pack. It was like shopping at a bazaar - all the merch laid out on tables, and SAs rapidly re-folding everything as fast as they could. Everything is stamped S or marked. And the receipt is from a warehouse sale event company. No returns or exchanges. If one desires the lux experience, this is not the place.
> 
> I saw a few people with a couple of items in their clear shopping bags. But many had bags filled to the brim. It was not difficult to spend 4K in the blink of an eye.
> 
> There were also several Porte Palais, Chasse etc - small prints that don’t work on me so I skipped checking them out. Bouclerie, lots of recent MTs.
> 
> Maybe next time I will have some Chat company in the lineup.


Just let me know where and when!! Thanks for all this info.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Thank you both. We have such fantastic neighbours, there's lots of gossip in a rural village and everybody has their little quirks and tantrums but I honestly can't say a negative thing about anybody.
> 
> We've decided it's a sign and an opportunity to plan and change round the design of the ground floor. Bigger kitchen, new bathroom, new study/snug and a better heating and water system throughout the house. We had the plans for 'one day' but I guess the day has come.


PT, sorry about the damage to your home.  You have a great attitude about it! Hopefully it is well worth it in the end with the planned improvements 


papertiger said:


> It is! Lovely sunshine yesterday but later on so many midges and mosquitos (which is why I'm wearing long sleeves and opaque leggings).
> 
> Cooler today and I'm as casual as can be but wearing 'flowers in my hair' (twins with moma and sisters with you)


Haha!  When I first saw this photo with your watermark on it I thought your shirt was screenprinted "Papertiger"!!  So wonderful


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> Thank you both. We have such fantastic neighbours, there's lots of gossip in a rural village and everybody has their little quirks and tantrums but I honestly can't say a negative thing about anybody.
> 
> We've decided it's a sign and an opportunity to plan and change round the design of the ground floor. Bigger kitchen, new bathroom, new study/snug and a better heating and water system throughout the house. We had the plans for 'one day' but I guess the day has come.


Ooh!!! Kitchen and bath renos! I love looking at other people's ideas and efforts. 

It was the CSGM version of APdP - I would have grabbed any changeant that I saw but I spent most of my time at the CSGM table. The moussies were such a mess that I only vaguely scrabbled through and took Iris as it was on top. Someone had unfurled the pink/red ZP and this Iris and you know how much space these things take when spread out. The only other noticeable one was a greeny-yellow mosaic of some sort but that gorgeous colour does not work on me. They had a lot of beautiful Plumes. I already have a light blue FdAmazones so I can/should stop acquiring moussies now.

And I have discovered/decided/confirmed that I'm ok with multiple formats/CWs of a design I find wearable especially if they look very dissimilar. So I have FdAmazones MT and moussie, 2 Mer/Ciel CSGMs, Iris moussie and 90.


----------



## scarf1

Greetings friends! 
Have been hoping to find the parures du samourais CSGM in the blue/ grey CW - no luck at Madison Ave store, but I think I tried on every blue CSGM they had, LOL,! At any rate, I ended up with samourais in the blue CW with bits of orange.  Twins with @EmileH  and many others. When it comes to H, I seem to always break rules. My recent rule was “ no scarves with orange”, oops it may be called “salmon” but it sure looks orange to me!

Below trying on with hotel bathrobe. Tomorrow we are off on a transatlantic voyage.


----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> Greetings friends!
> Have been hoping to find the parures du samourais CSGM in the blue/ grey CW - no luck at Madison Ave store, but I think I tried on every blue CSGM they had, LOL,! At any rate, I ended up with samourais in the blue CW with bits of orange.  Twins with @EmileH  and many others. When it comes to H, I seem to always break rules. My recent rule was “ no scarves with orange”, oops it may be called “salmon” but it sure looks orange to me!
> 
> Below trying on with hotel bathrobe. Tomorrow we are off on a transatlantic voyage.
> View attachment 4070327


Beautiful colorway.  I always admire it on @EmileH as well 
Where do your travels take you Scarf1?


----------



## scarf1

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful colorway.  I always admire it on @EmileH as well
> Where do your travels take you Scarf1?


Thanks. Sailing to U.K., we will be visiting Italy and London. Will be reporting...


----------



## nicole0612

scarf1 said:


> Thanks. Sailing to U.K., we will be visiting Italy and London. Will be reporting...


Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## scarf1

A couple of pix from the current “heavenly bodies” exhibit at the Met, NYC


----------



## Notorious Pink

scarf1 said:


> Greetings friends!
> Have been hoping to find the parures du samourais CSGM in the blue/ grey CW - no luck at Madison Ave store, but I think I tried on every blue CSGM they had, LOL,! At any rate, I ended up with samourais in the blue CW with bits of orange.  Twins with @EmileH  and many others. When it comes to H, I seem to always break rules. My recent rule was “ no scarves with orange”, oops it may be called “salmon” but it sure looks orange to me!
> 
> Below trying on with hotel bathrobe. Tomorrow we are off on a transatlantic voyage.
> View attachment 4070327



Yay! I am also your twin, and I also avoid orange!!! This cw is definitely the exception, though....the colors are just so gorgeous.

Have a fabulous trip!


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Cafe congratulations again!! Take a little break and then.....on to study for the Bar!!! I will tell you I did BarBri and it more than prepared me for the exam (oh, and old episodes of Law and Order, too - 95% of the time they get the law right [emoji1360] so it’s guilt-free relaxing). Do you know what area of law you will practice?
> 
> PT, you look fabulous as always!!! I’m so sorry to hear about the flooding and I really hope it’s not too bad.
> 
> Genie, all your purchases are fabulous - great choices! I used to love going to the sales here in NYC (the last few years, not so much) it was a lot of fun! As I am only really on the hunt for one or two things I doubt I’ll find at a sale (desperately seeking the orange/turquoise Samourais silk!!!) for me it would just be too much temptation for things I probably don’t need!



Thank you!! I’m taking some time to decompress and do some preliminary apartment hunting before I begin Barbri next week. Glad I can justify watching law and order as a studying break [emoji23] I’ve been told as long as you do much of what they assign to you, it will be fine! I’ll be trying out a couple of different areas to start, but I have a feeling I will end up doing M&A!


----------



## scarf1

BBC said:


> Yay! I am also your twin, and I also avoid orange!!! This cw is definitely the exception, though....the colors are just so gorgeous.
> 
> Have a fabulous trip!


Yeah! Did you also buy CW 06 the blue/grey one?


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> PT, sorry about the damage to your home.  You have a great attitude about it! Hopefully it is well worth it in the end with the planned improvements
> 
> Haha!  When I first saw this photo with your watermark on it I thought your shirt was screenprinted "Papertiger"!!  So wonderful



*moma* actually told me to get a tee with Papertiger printed as a slogan ha


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Ooh!!! Kitchen and bath renos! I love looking at other people's ideas and efforts.
> 
> It was the CSGM version of APdP - I would have grabbed any changeant that I saw but I spent most of my time at the CSGM table. The moussies were such a mess that I only vaguely scrabbled through and took Iris as it was on top. Someone had unfurled the pink/red ZP and this Iris and you know how much space these things take when spread out. The only other noticeable one was a greeny-yellow mosaic of some sort but that gorgeous colour does not work on me. They had a lot of beautiful Plumes. I already have a light blue FdAmazones so I can/should stop acquiring moussies now.
> 
> And I have discovered/decided/confirmed that I'm ok with multiple formats/CWs of a design I find wearable especially if they look very dissimilar. So I have FdAmazones MT and moussie, 2 Mer/Ciel CSGMs, Iris moussie and 90.



Funny thing, the house is hundreds of years old, and apart from it not actually having an inside bathroom originally (tin bath from the 1920s where ad when the top floor was sealed) we're basically just putting everything back where it was to begin with. If only everyone had left the house alone for the last hundred years all we'd have to do is put a new bathroom in. 

All that research ad self-knowledge comes in so comes in so handy when faced with an H 'supermarket-sweep', very well done in the scarf stakes Genie. 

ITA, I find different cws sometimes look remarkably distinct even in the same design.   I have to admit that it was a v hard task to choose between the green Iris moussie and the green iris 90 which were similar apart from the border, type and size. The black border of the 90 clinched it for me but I was a hair's whisker to buying both.


----------



## Moirai

scarf1 said:


> Greetings friends!
> Have been hoping to find the parures du samourais CSGM in the blue/ grey CW - no luck at Madison Ave store, but I think I tried on every blue CSGM they had, LOL,! At any rate, I ended up with samourais in the blue CW with bits of orange.  Twins with @EmileH  and many others. When it comes to H, I seem to always break rules. My recent rule was “ no scarves with orange”, oops it may be called “salmon” but it sure looks orange to me!
> 
> Below trying on with hotel bathrobe. Tomorrow we are off on a transatlantic voyage.
> View attachment 4070327


Looks great! Have a fun and safe trip!


----------



## Moirai

Casual OOTD to run errands. Finally warmed up to carry gold B although I’m still wearing darks, haha


----------



## Notorious Pink

scarf1 said:


> Yeah! Did you also buy CW 06 the blue/grey one?



Yup....oh I was soooo bad...I bought a few different cws....


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> Casual OOTD to run errands. Finally warmed up to carry gold B although I’m still wearing darks, haha
> View attachment 4070508



Very refined  

Taking me a while to transition to sunnier colours too


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Greetings friends!
> Have been hoping to find the parures du samourais CSGM in the blue/ grey CW - no luck at Madison Ave store, but I think I tried on every blue CSGM they had, LOL,! At any rate, I ended up with samourais in the blue CW with bits of orange.  Twins with @EmileH  and many others. When it comes to H, I seem to always break rules. My recent rule was “ no scarves with orange”, oops it may be called “salmon” but it sure looks orange to me!
> 
> Below trying on with hotel bathrobe. Tomorrow we are off on a transatlantic voyage.
> View attachment 4070327



Bon voyage!!! 

Looking good s1, I didn't manage to find a Samurai GM cw for me but 3 cheers for those that did. .


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> A couple of pix from the current “heavenly bodies” exhibit at the Met, NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070344
> View attachment 4070345



I'd love to see this exhibition, I hope they bring it to London as I don't have to fly to NY


----------



## scarf1

BBC said:


> Yup....oh I was soooo bad...I bought a few different cws....


So I guess your answer to the question, are  5 and 6 sufficiently different to justify buying both? Would be YES.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Funny thing, the house is hundreds of years old, and apart from it not actually having an inside bathroom originally (tin bath from the 1920s where ad when the top floor was sealed) we're basically just putting everything back where it was to begin with. If only everyone had left the house alone for the last hundred years all we'd have to do is put a new bathroom in.
> 
> All that research ad self-knowledge comes in so comes in so handy when faced with an H 'supermarket-sweep', very well done in the scarf stakes Genie.
> 
> ITA, I find different cws sometimes look remarkably distinct even in the same design.   I have to admit that it was a v hard task to choose between the green Iris moussie and the green iris 90 which were similar apart from the border, type and size. The black border of the 90 clinched it for me but I was a hair's whisker to buying both.


I never saw any Iris moussies IRL (probably a good thing!), but it was the black border of the green 90 that wowed me too.


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> Casual OOTD to run errands. Finally warmed up to carry gold B although I’m still wearing darks, haha
> View attachment 4070508


This looks great. Love that tunic and belt. 
Uh-oh, are we not supposed to wear gold with darks? I do this all the time.


----------



## Notorious Pink

scarf1 said:


> So I guess your answer to the question, are  5 and 6 sufficiently different to justify buying both? Would be YES.



Oh, absolutely. I bought cws 03, 05, 06 and 07. 05 is black and shades of blue and a touch of orange, and 06 is pretty much straight-up gray and blue. 

These are not my photos - I believe they are Croisette’s. I was so thrilled when she posted these as you can really see how different the cws are.

Top row cws: 12, 03, 07, 01
Bottom row cws: 05, 06, 10


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> Oh, absolutely. I bought cws 03, 05, 06 and 07. 05 is black and shades of blue and a touch of orange, and 06 is pretty much straight-up gray and blue.
> 
> These are not my photos - I believe they are Croisette’s. I was so thrilled when she posted these as you can really see how different the cws are.
> 
> Top row cws: 12, 03, 07, 01
> Bottom row cws: 05, 06, 10
> 
> View attachment 4070878
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070879
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070881


Thanks for posting these here! I'm so glad that I did not pick up either of the two grey Cavalcadour Fleuri I saw at the sale, as I would prefer the grey versions of the Samourais. But they would be way below some of the other CWs.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Casual OOTD to run errands. Finally warmed up to carry gold B although I’m still wearing darks, haha
> View attachment 4070508


So pretty! I may have asked this before, but is that a 30?


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> Oh, absolutely. I bought cws 03, 05, 06 and 07. 05 is black and shades of blue and a touch of orange, and 06 is pretty much straight-up gray and blue.
> 
> These are not my photos - I believe they are Croisette’s. I was so thrilled when she posted these as you can really see how different the cws are.
> 
> Top row cws: 12, 03, 07, 01
> Bottom row cws: 05, 06, 10
> 
> View attachment 4070878
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070879
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070881


I could live very happily with 05, 06, 07 or 10


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Not exactly dress-up Tuesday but DH came all the way down from Scotland after dealing with a flood in our house. We then walked to town and he bought me a new phone (that's way too techy and complex for me really - no, I don't want to speak to Google thank you). Walked back through the scenic route. Where's the water gone? Wish my house was as dry!


Great outfit!  You are always so stylish.  Love the striped skirt, haven't seen a striped skirt, just striped jackets.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Great outfit!  You are always so stylish.  Love the striped skirt, haven't seen a striped skirt, just striped jackets.


                                                  thank you xxx


----------



## dharma

Happy DUT! 
@cafecreme15 Congrats again! Hope you had a great day
@Genie27 great sale report! You bought beautiful things that suit you so well. I feel like it’s been forever since there’s been a NYC sale. The Canadian crowd sounds very pleasant and manageable, unlike NYC 
@papertiger I’m sorry about the house but thrilled for you that you found the silver lining. I think it’s funny how in the states, our idea of “old” is nothing compared to Europe. Our Home was built around 1850 and in a similar fashion, every bit of decorative charm was ripped out between 1940 and 1975. It’s been a lengthy process putting things back the way they should be and oddly enough, if it was never touched it would be very current. 
Your outfits are always so cool
@scarf1 you made my day with your photos. The samurai is gorgeous, what a lucky find! I absolutely cannot wait to see the Met show. I’m dying for a free weekday to visit. Did you make it to the Cloisters for the second half? I’m wondering if I should do that on a separate day. 
@BBC Law and Order is my background noise on paperwork days. It’s always on repeat marathons on some channel somewhere  I love that show. Thank you for posting the CWs in this thread. I passed on the silk hoping for a CSGM and so far it was a bad decision, nothing is working. Tomorrow I hope to see my last choice, the lavender. 
@Moirai , very elegant outfit. I love gold and fauve with darks and wear it all the time. 
@momasaurus the black bordered Iris is one of my favorite scarves ever. Life changing. 
@Sheikha Latifa I posted a runway photo of my Daughter’s prom dress a few pages back. It was a sale find and in need of some restoration love. I’m almost done and will
post her photo after the prom.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Very refined
> Taking me a while to transition to sunnier colours too


Thank you PT


momasaurus said:


> This looks great. Love that tunic and belt.
> Uh-oh, are we not supposed to wear gold with darks? I do this all the time.


Thank you moma. I wear gold with darks too. I was referring to not making that transition to summer colors for my outfit as PT was saying. Dark clothing is so much easier for me. 


Genie27 said:


> So pretty! I may have asked this before, but is that a 30?


Thanks Genie. Yes, it's a 30. I have a 35 too but I find it too big to use running errands or shopping unless I need to carry more things. I think you will love a 30 as an everyday bag.


----------



## Moirai

dharma said:


> Happy DUT!
> @cafecreme15 Congrats again! Hope you had a great day
> @Genie27 great sale report! You bought beautiful things that suit you so well. I feel like it’s been forever since there’s been a NYC sale. The Canadian crowd sounds very pleasant and manageable, unlike NYC
> @papertiger I’m sorry about the house but thrilled for you that you found the silver lining. I think it’s funny how in the states, our idea of “old” is nothing compared to Europe. Our Home was built around 1850 and in a similar fashion, every bit of decorative charm was ripped out between 1940 and 1975. It’s been a lengthy process putting things back the way they should be and oddly enough, if it was never touched it would be very current.
> Your outfits are always so cool
> @scarf1 you made my day with your photos. The samurai is gorgeous, what a lucky find! I absolutely cannot wait to see the Met show. I’m dying for a free weekday to visit. Did you make it to the Cloisters for the second half? I’m wondering if I should do that on a separate day.
> @BBC Law and Order is my background noise on paperwork days. It’s always on repeat marathons on some channel somewhere  I love that show. Thank you for posting the CWs in this thread. I passed on the silk hoping for a CSGM and so far it was a bad decision, nothing is working. Tomorrow I hope to see my last choice, the lavender.
> @Moirai , very elegant outfit. I love gold and fauve with darks and wear it all the time.
> @momasaurus the black bordered Iris is one of my favorite scarves ever. Life changing.
> @Sheikha Latifa I posted a runway photo of my Daughter’s prom dress a few pages back. It was a sale find and in need of some restoration love. I’m almost done and will
> post her photo after the prom.


Thank you dharma. I'm also looking forward to seeing your DD's dress.


----------



## Genie27

Here’s my haul. Plus a second Clic in a darker blue PHW.


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> Thank you PT
> 
> Thank you moma. I wear gold with darks too. I was referring to not making that transition to summer colors for my outfit as PT was saying. Dark clothing is so much easier for me.
> 
> Thanks Genie. Yes, it's a 30. I have a 35 too but I find it too big to use running errands or shopping unless I need to carry more things. I think you will love a 30 as an everyday bag.


I cannot give up dark colors just because it's spring!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I find myself unable to even look at dark colors now that the weather is no longer depressing! Like if it's not light or bright I'm not having it.


----------



## papertiger

dharma said:


> Happy DUT!
> @cafecreme15 Congrats again! Hope you had a great day
> @Genie27 great sale report! You bought beautiful things that suit you so well. I feel like it’s been forever since there’s been a NYC sale. The Canadian crowd sounds very pleasant and manageable, unlike NYC
> @papertiger I’m sorry about the house but thrilled for you that you found the silver lining. I think it’s funny how in the states, our idea of “old” is nothing compared to Europe. Our Home was built around 1850 and in a similar fashion, every bit of decorative charm was ripped out between 1940 and 1975. It’s been a lengthy process putting things back the way they should be and oddly enough, if it was never touched it would be very current.
> Your outfits are always so cool
> @scarf1 you made my day with your photos. The samurai is gorgeous, what a lucky find! I absolutely cannot wait to see the Met show. I’m dying for a free weekday to visit. Did you make it to the Cloisters for the second half? I’m wondering if I should do that on a separate day.
> @BBC Law and Order is my background noise on paperwork days. It’s always on repeat marathons on some channel somewhere  I love that show. Thank you for posting the CWs in this thread. I passed on the silk hoping for a CSGM and so far it was a bad decision, nothing is working. Tomorrow I hope to see my last choice, the lavender.
> @Moirai , very elegant outfit. I love gold and fauve with darks and wear it all the time.
> @momasaurus the black bordered Iris is one of my favorite scarves ever. Life changing.
> @Sheikha Latifa I posted a runway photo of my Daughter’s prom dress a few pages back. It was a sale find and in need of some restoration love. I’m almost done and will
> post her photo after the prom.



1850 would stil be old here but we do have a lot of Georgian and Victorian houses here. I.m afraid the same happened to our houses, but youve restored it's original harmony and that's so wonderful.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Here’s my haul. Plus a second Clic in a darker blue PHW.



perfect cws for you, really well done and congratulations


----------



## scarf1

dharma said:


> Happy DUT!
> @cafecreme15 Congrats again! Hope you had a great day
> @Genie27 great sale report! You bought beautiful things that suit you so well. I feel like it’s been forever since there’s been a NYC sale. The Canadian crowd sounds very pleasant and manageable, unlike NYC
> @papertiger I’m sorry about the house but thrilled for you that you found the silver lining. I think it’s funny how in the states, our idea of “old” is nothing compared to Europe. Our Home was built around 1850 and in a similar fashion, every bit of decorative charm was ripped out between 1940 and 1975. It’s been a lengthy process putting things back the way they should be and oddly enough, if it was never touched it would be very current.
> Your outfits are always so cool
> @scarf1 you made my day with your photos. The samurai is gorgeous, what a lucky find! I absolutely cannot wait to see the Met show. I’m dying for a free weekday to visit. Did you make it to the Cloisters for the second half? I’m wondering if I should do that on a separate day.
> @BBC Law and Order is my background noise on paperwork days. It’s always on repeat marathons on some channel somewhere  I love that show. Thank you for posting the CWs in this thread. I passed on the silk hoping for a CSGM and so far it was a bad decision, nothing is working. Tomorrow I hope to see my last choice, the lavender.
> @Moirai , very elegant outfit. I love gold and fauve with darks and wear it all the time.
> @momasaurus the black bordered Iris is one of my favorite scarves ever. Life changing.
> @Sheikha Latifa I posted a runway photo of my Daughter’s prom dress a few pages back. It was a sale find and in need of some restoration love. I’m almost done and will
> post her photo after the prom.


Didn’t make it to the cloisters. It was very crowded. Go early in the day. The music they played adds to the mood.


----------



## papertiger

Had to dress-up Thurs because I was invited to a very special private VIP preview launch event at Asprey, macaron on the menu naturally (OK anyone else addicted to the liquorice and caramel?). We got to try on some absolutely breathtaking and wonderfully designed pieces.

Had it not been for a kind photographer there would have been no evidence of DUT this week, I was running around all day and night and got to bed around 2am. Sorry about the lighting (don't you sometimes want to scream at yourself "hold your stomach in woman!!!"? Lights from behind above are not photogenically pleasing but there is a lot of building work going on around the store and this _was_ just about the only light source. I was wearing a little black Pallant jacket as part of the outfit but it was very warm in those boots on such a sunny day.


----------



## calexandre

@cafecreme15, congrats on this major milestone!

@momasaurus, I agree, so much fun to look at academic regalia. I found a dusty old c. 1900 volume once in the archives, titled something like ACADEMIC COSTUMES OF AMERICA AND EUROPE, and spent a while marveling at illustrations of hoods lined with ermine and silk. I realize it's the height of silliness, but I sometimes wish I'd had the foresight to pick a University with flattering robe colors-- mine are maroon, accompanied by a ludicrous puffy velvet beanie cap, and the whole ensemble looks positively HIDEOUS on me on the rare occasions when I have to swelter in it.

@scarf1, I wish you luck finding the blue/grey Samourais (that was the colorway that looked best on me), but you look smashing in the blue/coral, bathrobe and all. I'm envious! That's the one I wanted to work on me, but alas.

@dharma, I am eagerly awaiting pics of the finalized prom dress! Your daughter is going to look SO gorgeous and original.

@Genie27, what fabulous finds! Maybe your haul will help me work up the courage to go back to the Paris sale. I used to attend regularly, but it's become a Darwinian battle for survival in there in recent years.

@papertiger, you look fabulous in any and all lighting! I love the black bandage dress, but I do think the photo of you on the seawall in your striped skirt is my favorite picture I've seen of you. _That_ photographer did you justice with the framing!

I wouldn't call my own attire Thursday "dressed-up" per se, but I did pull out an old favorite of mine, a wrap by a Berlin designer called Anntian. I had it out because I had made a quick last-minute trip to Berlin last weekend and toted along a hipper and more laid-back selection of clothes than what I usually wear. Heading out in London Thursday, I grabbed it for some extra warmth before leaving the house. Funny, I always get so many more compliments on this jaunty green knit thing, bought on sale from a relatively unknown designer, than I ever do on any of the H scarves and shawls I buy! Oh well.




I regret not buying the giant blanket version of it too, but it was sold out by the time I stumbled on the site.


----------



## Genie27

I've been following the dream closet thread as I have the opportunity to design my own closet/dressing area for my new place. It will have to evolve as I figure out my workflow etc, but I'm mulling some ideas in my head.

There is a walk-in closet about 5 ft x 6 ft that I thought I would use for folded and hanging clothes, under pinnings and accessories.
Then there is a small room near the entrance that I could use as an outerwear/daily bag and footwear room - I would do some kind of tall closet system like Ikea Pax along two walls, and use the third section for art supplies and yarn. This space would be a shared staging area for BF and me, for outerwear/shoes - or he is likely to toss them all over the place.

The other option is to let him have the walk-in and I do the whole den as my dressing room. (great idea in principle, but it's by the front door, and I'm not comfortable having jewelry/bags etc right there)

Anyway, I've been pondering shoe storage and googled Ikea bookshelves for shoes and this came up:
https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/ikea-billy-bookcase-shoe-storage-210650

With clear doors, it would work to store shoes and bags, and possibly my folded cardigans too.

Anyway, I'm excited!! And open to ideas. How do you ladies organize your dressing areas?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Dress Up Wednesday - we had dinner with clients 


I wish the lighting was better - but eh - it works. [emoji1]


----------



## momasaurus

calexandre said:


> @cafecreme15, congrats on this major milestone!
> 
> @momasaurus, I agree, so much fun to look at academic regalia. I found a dusty old c. 1900 volume once in the archives, titled something like ACADEMIC COSTUMES OF AMERICA AND EUROPE, and spent a while marveling at illustrations of hoods lined with ermine and silk. I realize it's the height of silliness, but I sometimes wish I'd had the foresight to pick a University with flattering robe colors-- mine are maroon, accompanied by a ludicrous puffy velvet beanie cap, and the whole ensemble looks positively HIDEOUS on me on the rare occasions when I have to swelter in it.
> 
> @scarf1, I wish you luck finding the blue/grey Samourais (that was the colorway that looked best on me), but you look smashing in the blue/coral, bathrobe and all. I'm envious! That's the one I wanted to work on me, but alas.
> 
> @dharma, I am eagerly awaiting pics of the finalized prom dress! Your daughter is going to look SO gorgeous and original.
> 
> @Genie27, what fabulous finds! Maybe your haul will help me work up the courage to go back to the Paris sale. I used to attend regularly, but it's become a Darwinian battle for survival in there in recent years.
> 
> @papertiger, you look fabulous in any and all lighting! I love the black bandage dress, but I do think the photo of you on the seawall in your striped skirt is my favorite picture I've seen of you. _That_ photographer did you justice with the framing!
> 
> I wouldn't call my own attire Thursday "dressed-up" per se, but I did pull out an old favorite of mine, a wrap by a Berlin designer called Anntian. I had it out because I had made a quick last-minute trip to Berlin last weekend and toted along a hipper and more laid-back selection of clothes than what I usually wear. Heading out in London Thursday, I grabbed it for some extra warmth before leaving the house. Funny, I always get so many more compliments on this jaunty green knit thing, bought on sale from a relatively unknown designer, than I ever do on any of the H scarves and shawls I buy! Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 4072416
> 
> 
> I regret not buying the giant blanket version of it too, but it was sold out by the time I stumbled on the site.
> 
> View attachment 4072420



That *is* a pretty cool green thing.
Same here - I am always complimented on my junk (my H SA even fondled a plastic $14 bracelet once) and rarely the good stuff. I suppose this would be good if one is ever robbed - HERE, TAKE THIS FABULOUS PLASTIC BRACELET!!
Before applying to Uni one must research the robe colors, and choose one's subject matter by the color of the hood!
I have an adorable and snobbish friend who was admitted to the Burgon Society, upon completion of a piece of writing related to the history of academic regalia. 
Guess which one is me?


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> Had to dress-up Thurs because I was invited to a very special private VIP preview launch event at Asprey, macaron on the menu naturally (OK anyone else addicted to the liquorice and caramel?). We got to try on some absolutely breathtaking and wonderfully designed pieces.
> 
> Had it not been for a kind photographer there would have been no evidence of DUT this week, I was running around all day and night and got to bed around 2am. Sorry about the lighting (don't you sometimes want to scream at yourself "hold your stomach in woman!!!"? Lights from behind above are not photogenically pleasing but there is a lot of building work going on around the store and this _was_ just about the only light source. I was wearing a little black Pallant jacket as part of the outfit but it was very warm in those boots on such a sunny day.


You look very elegant PT! Everyone needs a little black dress.


calexandre said:


> @cafecreme15, congrats on this major milestone!
> 
> @momasaurus, I agree, so much fun to look at academic regalia. I found a dusty old c. 1900 volume once in the archives, titled something like ACADEMIC COSTUMES OF AMERICA AND EUROPE, and spent a while marveling at illustrations of hoods lined with ermine and silk. I realize it's the height of silliness, but I sometimes wish I'd had the foresight to pick a University with flattering robe colors-- mine are maroon, accompanied by a ludicrous puffy velvet beanie cap, and the whole ensemble looks positively HIDEOUS on me on the rare occasions when I have to swelter in it.
> 
> @scarf1, I wish you luck finding the blue/grey Samourais (that was the colorway that looked best on me), but you look smashing in the blue/coral, bathrobe and all. I'm envious! That's the one I wanted to work on me, but alas.
> 
> @dharma, I am eagerly awaiting pics of the finalized prom dress! Your daughter is going to look SO gorgeous and original.
> 
> @Genie27, what fabulous finds! Maybe your haul will help me work up the courage to go back to the Paris sale. I used to attend regularly, but it's become a Darwinian battle for survival in there in recent years.
> 
> @papertiger, you look fabulous in any and all lighting! I love the black bandage dress, but I do think the photo of you on the seawall in your striped skirt is my favorite picture I've seen of you. _That_ photographer did you justice with the framing!
> 
> I wouldn't call my own attire Thursday "dressed-up" per se, but I did pull out an old favorite of mine, a wrap by a Berlin designer called Anntian. I had it out because I had made a quick last-minute trip to Berlin last weekend and toted along a hipper and more laid-back selection of clothes than what I usually wear. Heading out in London Thursday, I grabbed it for some extra warmth before leaving the house. Funny, I always get so many more compliments on this jaunty green knit thing, bought on sale from a relatively unknown designer, than I ever do on any of the H scarves and shawls I buy! Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 4072416
> 
> 
> I regret not buying the giant blanket version of it too, but it was sold out by the time I stumbled on the site.
> 
> View attachment 4072420


It's lovely and it pops with the blue top!


Cookiefiend said:


> Dress Up Wednesday - we had dinner with clients
> View attachment 4072465
> 
> I wish the lighting was better - but eh - it works. [emoji1]


It does work, you look very chic!


momasaurus said:


> That *is* a pretty cool green thing.
> Same here - I am always complimented on my junk (my H SA even fondled a plastic $14 bracelet once) and rarely the good stuff. I suppose this would be good if one is ever robbed - HERE, TAKE THIS FABULOUS PLASTIC BRACELET!!
> Before applying to Uni one must research the robe colors, and choose one's subject matter by the color of the hood!
> I have an adorable and snobbish friend who was admitted to the Burgon Society, upon completion of a piece of writing related to the history of academic regalia.
> Guess which one is me?
> View attachment 4072505


Mr. Bill! Haha, you are fabulous, moma!


----------



## Moirai

@Genie27 I like the idea of using the room by the front door for shoes, coats, and accessories like hats etc for the reason you mentioned. I also like the shoe storage idea with clear doors to keep dust free. My nicer shoes and boots are stored in boxes with photo of the shoes tacked to the box or in cabinets with glass doors. Have fun with your project!


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> Had to dress-up Thurs because I was invited to a very special private VIP preview launch event at Asprey, macaron on the menu naturally (OK anyone else addicted to the liquorice and caramel?). We got to try on some absolutely breathtaking and wonderfully designed pieces.
> 
> Had it not been for a kind photographer there would have been no evidence of DUT this week, I was running around all day and night and got to bed around 2am. Sorry about the lighting (don't you sometimes want to scream at yourself "hold your stomach in woman!!!"? Lights from behind above are not photogenically pleasing but there is a lot of building work going on around the store and this _was_ just about the only light source. I was wearing a little black Pallant jacket as part of the outfit but it was very warm in those boots on such a sunny day.


You look fabulous.


----------



## chaneljewel

dharma said:


> I thought it would be fun to show you guy my weekend project. My daughter and I stopped at a clearance sale at a Last Call Neiman Narcus store last November. They were closing the store for good and everything was 80 percent off discounted prices. We figured we might find a nice unusual prom dress since that location was my go to for eveningwear over the years since I hate spending a lot of money on dresses to be worn once. After a lot of digging through overstuffed racks she pulled out a promising mess of black lace with a crumpled Alexander McQueen tag hanging from it. After sorting it out on the hanger in the dressing room and googling photos we realized we had found this 9k dress from the spring 16 runway.
> View attachment 4057158
> 
> It is difficult to tell but the lace skirt is hi low with slouchy trousers underneath. It fit perfectly! More importantly, the pants suited her personality and balances the sheerness of the top. She’s a fairly modest girl and built like a model (although tiny), so the bareness of the top works on her without being overtly sexy. The catch was that it was missing approximately 30 tiny hand covered buttons that circle both hips. So this weekend I will be making them and sewing them on the dress in time for Prom in three weeks. I’m sure my fingers will be bleeding by Monday.
> Oh, and it was priced below $500! Pushed the prom budget but how could I say no? She  got into the college of her choice with almost a full ride!!
> I have her permission to share the final pics with you guys once she is dressed.


Cannot wait to see DD in this dress!   It’s beautiful.  Feel like I’ve “watched” her grow up.  You must be a happy mom.


----------



## nicole0612

calexandre said:


> @cafecreme15, congrats on this major milestone!
> 
> @momasaurus, I agree, so much fun to look at academic regalia. I found a dusty old c. 1900 volume once in the archives, titled something like ACADEMIC COSTUMES OF AMERICA AND EUROPE, and spent a while marveling at illustrations of hoods lined with ermine and silk. I realize it's the height of silliness, but I sometimes wish I'd had the foresight to pick a University with flattering robe colors-- mine are maroon, accompanied by a ludicrous puffy velvet beanie cap, and the whole ensemble looks positively HIDEOUS on me on the rare occasions when I have to swelter in it.
> 
> @scarf1, I wish you luck finding the blue/grey Samourais (that was the colorway that looked best on me), but you look smashing in the blue/coral, bathrobe and all. I'm envious! That's the one I wanted to work on me, but alas.
> 
> @dharma, I am eagerly awaiting pics of the finalized prom dress! Your daughter is going to look SO gorgeous and original.
> 
> @Genie27, what fabulous finds! Maybe your haul will help me work up the courage to go back to the Paris sale. I used to attend regularly, but it's become a Darwinian battle for survival in there in recent years.
> 
> @papertiger, you look fabulous in any and all lighting! I love the black bandage dress, but I do think the photo of you on the seawall in your striped skirt is my favorite picture I've seen of you. _That_ photographer did you justice with the framing!
> 
> I wouldn't call my own attire Thursday "dressed-up" per se, but I did pull out an old favorite of mine, a wrap by a Berlin designer called Anntian. I had it out because I had made a quick last-minute trip to Berlin last weekend and toted along a hipper and more laid-back selection of clothes than what I usually wear. Heading out in London Thursday, I grabbed it for some extra warmth before leaving the house. Funny, I always get so many more compliments on this jaunty green knit thing, bought on sale from a relatively unknown designer, than I ever do on any of the H scarves and shawls I buy! Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 4072416
> 
> 
> I regret not buying the giant blanket version of it too, but it was sold out by the time I stumbled on the site.
> 
> View attachment 4072420



The green wrap is stunning and so cheerful! Green is my favorite color, so maybe I am a little biased, but I don’t think so!


----------



## papertiger

calexandre said:


> @cafecreme15, congrats on this major milestone!
> 
> @momasaurus, I agree, so much fun to look at academic regalia. I found a dusty old c. 1900 volume once in the archives, titled something like ACADEMIC COSTUMES OF AMERICA AND EUROPE, and spent a while marveling at illustrations of hoods lined with ermine and silk. I realize it's the height of silliness, but I sometimes wish I'd had the foresight to pick a University with flattering robe colors-- mine are maroon, accompanied by a ludicrous puffy velvet beanie cap, and the whole ensemble looks positively HIDEOUS on me on the rare occasions when I have to swelter in it.
> 
> @scarf1, I wish you luck finding the blue/grey Samourais (that was the colorway that looked best on me), but you look smashing in the blue/coral, bathrobe and all. I'm envious! That's the one I wanted to work on me, but alas.
> 
> @dharma, I am eagerly awaiting pics of the finalized prom dress! Your daughter is going to look SO gorgeous and original.
> 
> @Genie27, what fabulous finds! Maybe your haul will help me work up the courage to go back to the Paris sale. I used to attend regularly, but it's become a Darwinian battle for survival in there in recent years.
> 
> @papertiger, you look fabulous in any and all lighting! I love the black bandage dress, but I do think the photo of you on the seawall in your striped skirt is my favorite picture I've seen of you. _That_ photographer did you justice with the framing!
> 
> I wouldn't call my own attire Thursday "dressed-up" per se, but I did pull out an old favorite of mine, a wrap by a Berlin designer called Anntian. I had it out because I had made a quick last-minute trip to Berlin last weekend and toted along a hipper and more laid-back selection of clothes than what I usually wear. Heading out in London Thursday, I grabbed it for some extra warmth before leaving the house. Funny, I always get so many more compliments on this jaunty green knit thing, bought on sale from a relatively unknown designer, than I ever do on any of the H scarves and shawls I buy! Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 4072416
> 
> 
> I regret not buying the giant blanket version of it too, but it was sold out by the time I stumbled on the site.
> 
> View attachment 4072420



Love LBDs, they are my default and this one I can put in the washing machine.

That Anntian wrap was a mesmerising deign, such beautiful colours and beautifully worked. Sorry you didn't get the blanket but you did well. I think it's great to invest in new designers, you certainly don't bump into anything like that everyday, really special.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> That *is* a pretty cool green thing.
> Same here - I am always complimented on my junk (my H SA even fondled a plastic $14 bracelet once) and rarely the good stuff. I suppose this would be good if one is ever robbed - HERE, TAKE THIS FABULOUS PLASTIC BRACELET!!
> Before applying to Uni one must research the robe colors, and choose one's subject matter by the color of the hood!
> I have an adorable and snobbish friend who was admitted to the Burgon Society, upon completion of a piece of writing related to the history of academic regalia.
> Guess which one is me?
> View attachment 4072505


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Dress Up Wednesday - we had dinner with clients
> View attachment 4072465
> 
> I wish the lighting was better - but eh - it works. [emoji1]



Looking great, and with that precious scarf that I love


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I've been following the dream closet thread as I have the opportunity to design my own closet/dressing area for my new place. It will have to evolve as I figure out my workflow etc, but I'm mulling some ideas in my head.
> 
> There is a walk-in closet about 5 ft x 6 ft that I thought I would use for folded and hanging clothes, under pinnings and accessories.
> Then there is a small room near the entrance that I could use as an outerwear/daily bag and footwear room - I would do some kind of tall closet system like Ikea Pax along two walls, and use the third section for art supplies and yarn. This space would be a shared staging area for BF and me, for outerwear/shoes - or he is likely to toss them all over the place.
> 
> The other option is to let him have the walk-in and I do the whole den as my dressing room. (great idea in principle, but it's by the front door, and I'm not comfortable having jewelry/bags etc right there)
> 
> Anyway, I've been pondering shoe storage and googled Ikea bookshelves for shoes and this came up:
> https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/ikea-billy-bookcase-shoe-storage-210650
> 
> With clear doors, it would work to store shoes and bags, and possibly my folded cardigans too.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited!! And open to ideas. How do you ladies organize your dressing areas?



That's such a brilliant thread, one of my very favourites.

I'd say not near the front door if you can help it. I have a antique mahogany linen press (from a neighbour) in the bedroom and rails/space under a spare double loft bed (I can walk under). One of the main things is to keep things away from light, far too many of the WiW I've seen have sunlight flooding through the windows.  In the UK very few people have a walk in (though more and more do). Maybe one day, but in my ideal would be to have a whole large room without widows and I wouldn't have anything on display or showing as I like to have a clean slate before putting an outfit together, mirrors everywhere for all angles and a wooden floor.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

papertiger said:


> Had to dress-up Thurs because I was invited to a very special private VIP preview launch event at Asprey, macaron on the menu naturally (OK anyone else addicted to the liquorice and caramel?). We got to try on some absolutely breathtaking and wonderfully designed pieces.
> 
> Had it not been for a kind photographer there would have been no evidence of DUT this week, I was running around all day and night and got to bed around 2am. Sorry about the lighting (don't you sometimes want to scream at yourself "hold your stomach in woman!!!"? Lights from behind above are not photogenically pleasing but there is a lot of building work going on around the store and this _was_ just about the only light source. I was wearing a little black Pallant jacket as part of the outfit but it was very warm in those boots on such a sunny day.



I love this little black dress. 

I actually JUST ordered a LBD from betabrand (sudden chemistry dress made from same fabric as their dress pants yoga pants that I love!) because I don't have one!  Everyone needs a good one!! I hope mine fits as well when it gets here, as yours does.


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love this little black dress.
> 
> I actually JUST ordered a LBD from betabrand (sudden chemistry dress made from same fabric as their dress pants yoga pants that I love!) because I don't have one!  Everyone needs a good one!! I hope mine fits as well when it gets here, as yours does.



Thank you 

I'm hope it will too, please show us pics when you can


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'm hope it will too, please show us pics when you can



I absolutely will!


----------



## momasaurus

Thanks, Moirai!


----------



## Moirai

@momasaurus @cafecreme15 Joining you in my academic regalia from eons ago. Haha, I haven’t had curls like that in years!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Moirai said:


> Sorry to hear about your house, PT. You look great especially with the pop of red. Wish I could look as stylish in a cap.


My thought exactly. I don’t know how she is doing this but PT manages to look cool in caps or even weirdest hats.
If I try on a headscarf, I look like a babushka begging in front of the church. I tried a turban that PT was showing here and my family laughed out loud.  Well, I could see myself that I looked like a Crimean war veteran. And it looked effortlessly stylish on her. I’m guessing, it’s taste and courage. Well done PT


BBC said:


> Cafe congratulations again!! Take a little break and then.....on to study for the Bar!!! I will tell you I did BarBri and it more than prepared me for the exam (oh, and old episodes of Law and Order, too - 95% of the time they get the law right [emoji1360] so it’s guilt-free relaxing). Do you know what area of law you will practice?


Hi there, I’m a lawyer too, civil law/banking


----------



## Croisette7

Impressions from the exhibition HEAVENLY BODIES at the Metropolitan Museum NY today


----------



## momasaurus

Croisette7 said:


> Impressions from the exhibition HEAVENLY BODIES at the Metropolitan Museum NY today
> 
> View attachment 4073928
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073931
> View attachment 4073932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073933
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073927



I love all this!!! Hoping to see it soon.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> That's such a brilliant thread, one of my very favourites.
> 
> I'd say not near the front door if you can help it. I have a antique mahogany linen press (from a neighbour) in the bedroom and rails/space under a spare double loft bed (I can walk under). One of the main things is to keep things away from light, far too many of the WiW I've seen have sunlight flooding through the windows.  In the UK very few people have a walk in (though more and more do). Maybe one day, but in my ideal would be to have a whole large room without widows and I wouldn't have anything on display or showing as I like to have a clean slate before putting an outfit together, mirrors everywhere for all angles and a wooden floor.


The den is actually a windowless room - there is no door per se, but the entrance faces a dead end, so no direct sunlight. I will need to install lighting to be able to see anything.

I think I could do mirrored sliding doors for the clothing wall, and a combo of open/clear/solid for the bags and shoes. I can see it taking shape in my mind, but have yet to take measurements etc.

On another note, I can now definitively rule out the B35 for my purposes. I tried on a Gold Ardennes B35 with GHW for size, and it was just so wrong for several reasons. It’s too wide at the base and the colour did nothing for me. I can even say it looked terrible on me. (Edit: it could just have been clashing with my outfit - I could see it with other items) I’m too short and the bag hangs really low and wide - not flattering at all. It made me look and feel even shorter and stumpier . It would look so awesome on someone 5’6 or taller.

At least I ruled that size and colour palette out. I was so underwhelmed I didn’t even take a picture.


----------



## Cordeliere

Croisette7 said:


> Impressions from the exhibition HEAVENLY BODIES at the Metropolitan Museum NY today
> 
> View attachment 4073928
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073931
> View attachment 4073932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073933
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073927



Thanks for sharing.  The pictures are so good,  it is almost like we are there.


----------



## nicole0612

Croisette7 said:


> Impressions from the exhibition HEAVENLY BODIES at the Metropolitan Museum NY today
> 
> View attachment 4073928
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073931
> View attachment 4073932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073933
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073927



These are incredible photos, thank you so much for sharing. It would be a fascinating and moving experience to view this. Does anyone know how long the exhibit will go on? It would be worth a trip if at all possible.
This is my favorite, I gasped and wished that I could wear it any and every day of my life.


I wanted to find out more about the exhibition and found this article in the New Yorker. 
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/05/09/arts/design/heavenly-bodies-met-costumes.html
They feature another photo of my favorite outfit ever - from a different angle, but it has to be the same:


Of course it is designed by Alexander McQueen!!
Reverence for all of this!


----------



## calexandre

@Croisette7 amazing photos! 

Much as my eye goes first and foremost to the clothes, I'm also really interested in the mannequins, which I assume were made especially for the exhibition with those facial expressions. I love thinking about those behind-the-scenes curatorial decisions.

@nicole0612 looks like we're both in luck-- the exhibit goes to October. Plenty of time to zip in to see it!


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> The den is actually a windowless room - there is no door per se, but the entrance faces a dead end, so no direct sunlight. I will need to install lighting to be able to see anything.
> 
> I think I could do mirrored sliding doors for the clothing wall, and a combo of open/clear/solid for the bags and shoes. I can see it taking shape in my mind, but have yet to take measurements etc.
> 
> On another note, I can now definitively rule out the B35 for my purposes. I tried on a Gold Ardennes B35 with GHW for size, and it was just so wrong for several reasons. It’s too wide at the base and the colour did nothing for me. I can even say it looked terrible on me. (Edit: it could just have been clashing with my outfit - I could see it with other items) I’m too short and the bag hangs really low and wide - not flattering at all. It made me look and feel even shorter and stumpier . It would look so awesome on someone 5’6 or taller.
> 
> At least I ruled that size and colour palette out. I was so underwhelmed I didn’t even take a picture.


This is huge piece of information for you! Now, are you thinking about a B30, or a completely different bag?


----------



## Croisette7

momasaurus said:


> I love all this!!! Hoping to see it soon.





Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for sharing.  The pictures are so good,  it is almost like we are there.





nicole0612 said:


> These are incredible photos, thank you so much for sharing. It would be a fascinating and moving experience to view this. Does anyone know how long the exhibit will go on? It would be worth a trip if at all possible.
> This is my favorite, I gasped and wished that I could wear it any and every day of my life.
> View attachment 4074131
> 
> I wanted to find out more about the exhibition and found this article in the New Yorker.
> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/05/09/arts/design/heavenly-bodies-met-costumes.html
> They feature another photo of my favorite outfit ever - from a different angle, but it has to be the same:
> View attachment 4074132
> 
> Of course it is designed by Alexander McQueen!!
> Reverence for all of this!





calexandre said:


> @Croisette7 amazing photos!
> 
> Much as my eye goes first and foremost to the clothes, I'm also really interested in the mannequins, which I assume were made especially for the exhibition with those facial expressions. I love thinking about those behind-the-scenes curatorial decisions.
> 
> @nicole0612 looks like we're both in luck-- the exhibit goes to October. Plenty of time to zip in to see it!


Thank you all for your interest and comments. It is really really heavenly (although very crowded) and absolutely worth the flight to NYC! *@servA*, you should think about it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Croisette7 said:


> Impressions from the exhibition HEAVENLY BODIES at the Metropolitan Museum NY today
> 
> View attachment 4073928
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073931
> View attachment 4073932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073933
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073927



WOW. 
Thank you for sharing these!


----------



## Notorious Pink

calexandre said:


> looks like we're both in luck-- the exhibit goes to October. Plenty of time to zip in to see it!



That is good to know - plenty of time for me to see it when the boys are away. Although knowing that part of it is at the Cloisters makes me a little sad that I’m not going on DS2’s upcoming field trip there. 

Will have to dig up my law school cap and gown photo, too!


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> These are incredible photos, thank you so much for sharing. It would be a fascinating and moving experience to view this. Does anyone know how long the exhibit will go on? It would be worth a trip if at all possible.
> This is my favorite, I gasped and wished that I could wear it any and every day of my life.
> View attachment 4074131
> 
> I wanted to find out more about the exhibition and found this article in the New Yorker.
> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/05/09/arts/design/heavenly-bodies-met-costumes.html
> They feature another photo of my favorite outfit ever - from a different angle, but it has to be the same:
> View attachment 4074132
> 
> Of course it is designed by Alexander McQueen!!
> Reverence for all of this!


This is my favorite too, nicole! 
Thank you for the beautiful pics @Croisette7


----------



## Cookiefiend

Moirai said:


> You look very elegant PT! Everyone needs a little black dress.
> 
> It's lovely and it pops with the blue top!
> 
> It does work, you look very chic!
> 
> Mr. Bill! Haha, you are fabulous, moma!





papertiger said:


> Looking great, and with that precious scarf that I love


ohmygoodness - thank you so much for the kind words @Moirai and @papertiger!
Sometimes a gal (me) needs to hear such nice things!


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> This is huge piece of information for you! Now, are you thinking about a B30, or a completely different bag?


Well, the 30 is still in the running, until I try one on for sure. I’ve ruled out a light/bright colour. Deep bright is probably still ok. But the K may have jumped up a bit because of the convenience of the strap - so much depends on the NS/EW proportions as well as where it crosses the body.

As backup - The DS 35 works on me (arm carry option) because it’s not so wide at the base and not so deep. It can also work as shoulder-carry. It would be a great daily schlepper if I can get a clutch bag to put in it or as a secondary bag for extras. I am always carrying some kind of ‘second tote’ even with my big bag. Even a silky city (?) or petit h bag could work.

The Pico 18 works as well but as a casual weekend/summer bag.

The B30 and/or DS36 would fill the widest gaps in my bag closet.

I’m glad to rule out the B35 ahead of time, because I was also able to confirm that I don’t need that much capacity/weight. It felt/looked like luggage on me. The 30 will be fine for winter, K28 and the 25s would be summer or combo’d with a secondary tote.

I’ve admired the B35’s wide proportions on many mod shots - @nicole0612 for one. In my eyes it’s the quintessential B shape. But not on me.


----------



## nicole0612

calexandre said:


> @Croisette7 amazing photos!
> 
> Much as my eye goes first and foremost to the clothes, I'm also really interested in the mannequins, which I assume were made especially for the exhibition with those facial expressions. I love thinking about those behind-the-scenes curatorial decisions.
> 
> @nicole0612 looks like we're both in luck-- the exhibit goes to October. Plenty of time to zip in to see it!


Thanks for the info!  This is great news. Plenty of time


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Well, the 30 is still in the running, until I try one on for sure. I’ve ruled out a light/bright colour. Deep bright is probably still ok. But the K may have jumped up a bit because of the convenience of the strap - so much depends on the NS/EW proportions as well as where it crosses the body.
> 
> As backup - The DS 35 works on me (arm carry option) because it’s not so wide at the base and not so deep. It can also work as shoulder-carry. It would be a great daily schlepper if I can get a clutch bag to put in it or as a secondary bag for extras. I am always carrying some kind of ‘second tote’ even with my big bag. Even a silky city (?) or petit h bag could work.
> 
> The Pico 18 works as well but as a casual weekend/summer bag.
> 
> The B30 and/or DS36 would fill the widest gaps in my bag closet.
> 
> I’m glad to rule out the B35 ahead of time, because I was also able to confirm that I don’t need that much capacity/weight. It felt/looked like luggage on me. The 30 will be fine for winter, K28 and the 25s would be summer or combo’d with a secondary tote.
> 
> I’ve admired the B35’s wide proportions on many mod shots - @nicole0612 for one. In my eyes it’s the quintessential B shape. But not on me.


Usually I would advise to make sure that unstrapping/strapping up Kellys would not be cumbersome for you, but in your case you are used to it with the J.  B30 is really such a versatile bag, it is somewhere between a purse and a tote and can do the work of both with some editing.  I think part of the issue with the B35 was that you had a firmer/thicker/heavier leather bag and a vintage one to try since it was Ardennes. With B35, the leather matters so much, they are like completely different bags.  A B35 in a firmer or thicker leather will be more like luggage as you say, and very huge/jutting out on petite frames like ours.  Now if you take a clemence bag on the other end of the spectrum, it is much softer and looks so much more proportional on shorter frames (IMO).  If you have the chance to try a B35 in clemence, or even a thinner togo, I would absolutely still give that a try.  Swift would do the same, but it may be a bit saggy in B35 over time.  Clemence/Togo just looks so chic in that size when it gets worn in, just my two cents worth.  For B30, most leathers will be fine since the size is much smaller than B35 (it is closer to B25 in capacity for me than compared to B35), but the same rule applies - stiffer/firmer leathers will have more of the "jutting"/suitcase effect compared to softer leathers.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Quick question for all you fashionable ladies - and please forgive me in advance - what do you think of these shoes with these pants?
Yes? 
Heavens No? 



(Lots of walking coming up, want to look nice but not be in pain)


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> Quick question for all you fashionable ladies - and please forgive me in advance - what do you think of these shoes with these pants?
> Yes?
> Heavens No?
> View attachment 4074407
> 
> 
> (Lots of walking coming up, want to look nice but not be in pain)


I say yes! I usually don’t like the open expanse between ankle-hem and shoe vamp as a visual, so the straps help fill that gap.

Edit: I have not been able to make this proportion pant work on me without resorting to boots, so I’m very biased.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> I say yes! I usually don’t like the open expanse between ankle-hem and shoe vamp as a visual, so the straps help fill that gap.
> 
> Edit: I have not been able to make this proportion pant work on me without resorting to boots, so I’m very biased.



Thank you Genie27 - I struggle with this length too! Glad to know it’s not just me! [emoji38]
But these pants fit nicely, and are on the dressy side of things which makes them very versatile!


----------



## scarf1

Cookiefiend said:


> Quick question for all you fashionable ladies - and please forgive me in advance - what do you think of these shoes with these pants?
> Yes?
> Heavens No?
> View attachment 4074407
> 
> 
> (Lots of walking coming up, want to look nice but not be in pain)


Yes


----------



## Moirai

Cookiefiend said:


> Quick question for all you fashionable ladies - and please forgive me in advance - what do you think of these shoes with these pants?
> Yes?
> Heavens No?
> View attachment 4074407
> 
> 
> (Lots of walking coming up, want to look nice but not be in pain)


I like them with the pants!


----------



## nicole0612

Cookiefiend said:


> Quick question for all you fashionable ladies - and please forgive me in advance - what do you think of these shoes with these pants?
> Yes?
> Heavens No?
> View attachment 4074407
> 
> 
> (Lots of walking coming up, want to look nice but not be in pain)



Looks great!


----------



## Dextersmom

Cookiefiend said:


> Quick question for all you fashionable ladies - and please forgive me in advance - what do you think of these shoes with these pants?
> Yes?
> Heavens No?
> View attachment 4074407
> 
> 
> (Lots of walking coming up, want to look nice but not be in pain)


I think you look great and I love those shoes!


----------



## Cookiefiend

scarf1 said:


> Yes





Moirai said:


> I like them with the pants!





nicole0612 said:


> Looks great!





Dextersmom said:


> I think you look great and I love those shoes!


Woot!
Y'all have made my evening and my packing so much easier!
Thank you , thank you!


----------



## cafecreme15

I finally unboxed my graduation gift! DBF took a couple of funny shots documenting the moment. 
Biggest H bag vs littlest H bag


Debating whether to open the box now or later 


Here it is! Bordeaux looks very purple in this light.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cookiefiend said:


> Quick question for all you fashionable ladies - and please forgive me in advance - what do you think of these shoes with these pants?
> Yes?
> Heavens No?
> View attachment 4074407
> 
> 
> (Lots of walking coming up, want to look nice but not be in pain)



I’m going with yes. This totally works!!!!

I have finally found a pair of rose gold golden goose sneakers I love and have been wearing with everything, but it really does depends on where the pants hit...a Capri or and inch (maybe two) above the ankle is perfect, otherwise the pants may need a bit of a roll.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> I finally unboxed my graduation gift! DBF took a couple of funny shots documenting the moment.
> Biggest H bag vs littlest H bag
> View attachment 4074738
> 
> Debating whether to open the box now or later
> View attachment 4074739
> 
> Here it is! Bordeaux looks very purple in this light.
> View attachment 4074740



AWESOME!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> I finally unboxed my graduation gift! DBF took a couple of funny shots documenting the moment.
> Biggest H bag vs littlest H bag
> View attachment 4074738
> 
> Debating whether to open the box now or later
> View attachment 4074739
> 
> Here it is! Bordeaux looks very purple in this light.
> View attachment 4074740


Great fun pics! Congrats!!! I love bordeaux! This and Rouge grenat are my favorite H reds!


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> AWESOME!!!! Congratulations!!!





Moirai said:


> Great fun pics! Congrats!!! I love bordeaux! This and Rouge grenat are my favorite H reds!



Thank you both!! I love Bordeaux so far! Such a chameleon color, like most H colors. The second picture looks like I am kneeling and praying at the altar of Hermès [emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> I finally unboxed my graduation gift! DBF took a couple of funny shots documenting the moment.
> Biggest H bag vs littlest H bag
> View attachment 4074738
> 
> Debating whether to open the box now or later
> View attachment 4074739
> 
> Here it is! Bordeaux looks very purple in this light.
> View attachment 4074740



Congrats!!! Bordeaux is such a chic color and will go with everything!


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> I finally unboxed my graduation gift! DBF took a couple of funny shots documenting the moment.
> Biggest H bag vs littlest H bag
> View attachment 4074738
> 
> Debating whether to open the box now or later
> View attachment 4074739
> 
> Here it is! Bordeaux looks very purple in this light.
> View attachment 4074740



Very fun reveal.  Who was your photographer?   Nice to see that bordeaux has chameleon properties.


----------



## Cordeliere

Dextersmom said:


> I think you look great and I love those shoes!



+1


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Congrats!!! Bordeaux is such a chic color and will go with everything!


Thank you! I love it already!


Cordeliere said:


> Very fun reveal.  Who was your photographer?   Nice to see that bordeaux has chameleon properties.


DBF took them! And unprompted at that!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BBC said:


> I’m going with yes. This totally works!!!!
> 
> I have finally found a pair of rose gold golden goose sneakers I love and have been wearing with everything, but it really does depends on where the pants hit...a Capri or and inch (maybe two) above the ankle is perfect, otherwise the pants may need a bit of a roll.


Thank you so much!
I'd love to wear sneakers and bought 2 pairs of Eccos - one white and one black - I thought they would be great with ankle length jeans. 
https://www.dsw.com/en/us/product/e...MIm--m3bCX2wIVVZ7ACh2--glTEAQYBSABEgJEf_D_BwE
I've been wearing them to break them in - but they aren't going to work.  They make my feet just way too hot and I can't figure out why. They are leather and lined in a breathable fabric and should have been fine, but I can only wear them for an afternoon and then they've got to come off.


----------



## bobolo

Hello Beautiful Ladies and Handsome gentlemen .   I was hoping for some styling advise and I know I am in the right place . I just bought a LPA Dress 143  very cheap and I needed some thoughts on shoes 
https://www.lpathelabel.com/products/dress-143-peach-leopard

I did not want to wear black 
I just won a pair of taupe louboutin sandals kika ( I need a lower heel I am tall lol )
wondering if I should do those or a pair of jimy choo gold sandals .

Most of my shoes are pumps/ sneakers / or birkenstocks lol 

Or if you guys have any other ideas..


----------



## Cordeliere

bobolo said:


> Hello Beautiful Ladies and Handsome gentlemen .   I was hoping for some styling advise and I know I am in the right place . I just bought a LPA Dress 143  very cheap and I needed some thoughts on shoes
> https://www.lpathelabel.com/products/dress-143-peach-leopard
> 
> I did not want to wear black
> I just won a pair of taupe louboutin sandals kika ( I need a lower heel I am tall lol )
> wondering if I should do those or a pair of jimy choo gold sandals .
> 
> Most of my shoes are pumps/ sneakers / or birkenstocks lol
> 
> Or if you guys have any other ideas..



I think the taupe would be better.  After the dress comes feel free to post pics with both choices, and we can give better advice.


----------



## bobolo

Cordeliere said:


> I think the taupe would be better.  After the dress comes feel free to post pics with both choices, and we can give better advice.


good idea 
thank you


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> Usually I would advise to make sure that unstrapping/strapping up Kellys would not be cumbersome for you, but in your case you are used to it with the J.  B30 is really such a versatile bag, it is somewhere between a purse and a tote and can do the work of both with some editing.  I think part of the issue with the B35 was that you had a firmer/thicker/heavier leather bag and a vintage one to try since it was Ardennes. With B35, the leather matters so much, they are like completely different bags.  A B35 in a firmer or thicker leather will be more like luggage as you say, and very huge/jutting out on petite frames like ours.  Now if you take a clemence bag on the other end of the spectrum, it is much softer and looks so much more proportional on shorter frames (IMO).  If you have the chance to try a B35 in clemence, or even a thinner togo, I would absolutely still give that a try.  Swift would do the same, but it may be a bit saggy in B35 over time.  Clemence/Togo just looks so chic in that size when it gets worn in, just my two cents worth.  For B30, most leathers will be fine since the size is much smaller than B35 (it is closer to B25 in capacity for me than compared to B35), but the same rule applies - stiffer/firmer leathers will have more of the "jutting"/suitcase effect compared to softer leathers.



Good info!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Cookiefiend said:


> Quick question for all you fashionable ladies - and please forgive me in advance - what do you think of these shoes with these pants?
> Yes?
> Heavens No?
> View attachment 4074407
> 
> 
> (Lots of walking coming up, want to look nice but not be in pain)



Yes!


----------



## gracekelly

bobolo said:


> Hello Beautiful Ladies and Handsome gentlemen .   I was hoping for some styling advise and I know I am in the right place . I just bought a LPA Dress 143  very cheap and I needed some thoughts on shoes
> https://www.lpathelabel.com/products/dress-143-peach-leopard
> 
> I did not want to wear black
> I just won a pair of taupe louboutin sandals kika ( I need a lower heel I am tall lol )
> wondering if I should do those or a pair of jimy choo gold sandals .
> 
> Most of my shoes are pumps/ sneakers / or birkenstocks lol
> 
> Or if you guys have any other ideas..


https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/women/senso-zilda-i-slides-item-12544870.aspx


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Loving blues and purples today


----------



## FizzyWater

Genie27 said:


> Anyway, I've been pondering shoe storage and googled Ikea bookshelves for shoes and this came up:
> https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/ikea-billy-bookcase-shoe-storage-210650
> 
> With clear doors, it would work to store shoes and bags, and possibly my folded cardigans too.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited!! And open to ideas. How do you ladies organize your dressing areas?



I have to rave about Billy bookcases.  Ironically, I don't use them for books because they're too deep. (I use the Benno CD cases and cheap clones of them, as they are perfect.)  But coming on 20 years ago, Ikea made Billy in a lovely faux-wood-grained, black finish.

I use two, with glass doors and shelves, as china cabinets, and I've gotten soooo many compliments on them.  A friend made custom red-velvet-over-cardboard inserts for the back, and my crystal and gray-white china just pop against them.  They've survived two moves, including between continents.  (Yes, I moved Ikea furniture across the ocean.  Worth it.)

I totally recommend getting the doors to mitigate dust, and even lining them with something like a shirred fabric to mitigate light.  Also painting the back (or lining with fabric) so you get a fun pop of color.  And and replacing the door handles with something prettier!


----------



## momasaurus

FizzyWater said:


> I have to rave about Billy bookcases.  Ironically, I don't use them for books because they're too deep. (I use the Benno CD cases and cheap clones of them, as they are perfect.)  But coming on 20 years ago, Ikea made Billy in a lovely faux-wood-grained, black finish.
> 
> I use two, with glass doors and shelves, as china cabinets, and I've gotten soooo many compliments on them.  A friend made custom red-velvet-over-cardboard inserts for the back, and my crystal and gray-white china just pop against them.  They've survived two moves, including between continents.  (Yes, I moved Ikea furniture across the ocean.  Worth it.)
> 
> I totally recommend getting the doors to mitigate dust, and even lining them with something like a shirred fabric to mitigate light.  Also painting the back (or lining with fabric) so you get a fun pop of color.  And and replacing the door handles with something prettier!


These are awesome tips, thanks!!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Quick question for all you fashionable ladies - and please forgive me in advance - what do you think of these shoes with these pants?
> Yes?
> Heavens No?
> View attachment 4074407
> 
> 
> (Lots of walking coming up, want to look nice but not be in pain)



Yes from me, they are really cute


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I finally unboxed my graduation gift! DBF took a couple of funny shots documenting the moment.
> Biggest H bag vs littlest H bag
> View attachment 4074738
> 
> Debating whether to open the box now or later
> View attachment 4074739
> 
> Here it is! Bordeaux looks very purple in this light.
> View attachment 4074740



Woohoo, you look great with your GP congratulations again!

Wearing mine for work plus  today


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> I finally unboxed my graduation gift! DBF took a couple of funny shots documenting the moment.
> Biggest H bag vs littlest H bag
> View attachment 4074738
> 
> Debating whether to open the box now or later
> View attachment 4074739
> 
> Here it is! Bordeaux looks very purple in this light.
> View attachment 4074740


Oh, these are so sweet! Congratulations and may you have many years of of joy carrying your new bag. It's lovely and suits you to a T.


----------



## Genie27

bobolo said:


> Hello Beautiful Ladies and Handsome gentlemen .   I was hoping for some styling advise and I know I am in the right place . I just bought a LPA Dress 143  very cheap and I needed some thoughts on shoes
> https://www.lpathelabel.com/products/dress-143-peach-leopard
> 
> I did not want to wear black
> I just won a pair of taupe louboutin sandals kika ( I need a lower heel I am tall lol )
> wondering if I should do those or a pair of jimy choo gold sandals .
> 
> Most of my shoes are pumps/ sneakers / or birkenstocks lol
> 
> Or if you guys have any other ideas..


I love the taupe or the gold depending on the occasion - definitely more than black. At some point you could even wear the dress with gold metallic birkenstocks.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> Woohoo, you look great with your GP congratulations again!
> 
> Wearing mine for work plus  today





Genie27 said:


> Oh, these are so sweet! Congratulations and may you have many years of of joy carrying your new bag. It's lovely and suits you to a T.



Thank you guys! [emoji4] I forgot what it looked like on me from when I first bought it, and began worrying that it was too big. But my fears were allayed once I held it again! I think it works because I am tall.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you guys! [emoji4] I forgot what it looked like on me from when I first bought it, and began worrying that it was too big. But my fears were allayed once I held it again! I think it works because I am tall.


It looks great and you will be able to wear it forever.


----------



## prepster

Moirai said:


> Happy weekend, Chat friends! Been busy lately and finally have time to post. Enjoyed all your mod pics . Please keep sharing!
> Nice to "see" you back @EmileH
> Where are you @prepster and @eagle1002us ?
> @nicole0612 @cafecreme15 I have the same issue wearing my nicer shoes for the first time. I need to break that habit.
> @Genie27 I finally found a pair of black otk SW boots that I like. Of course, now I have to wait til fall



Hi @Moirai!  I’ve been catching up at home, Spring is always so busy.  Now I need to get busy and catch up on this thread!


----------



## Croisette7

Some more pics from the HEAVENLY BODIES exhibition this afternoon


----------



## dharma

Croisette7 said:


> Some more pics from the HEAVENLY BODIES exhibition this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 4076619
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076624
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076625
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076627
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076628


Thank you Croisette! The pictures take my breath away. I can’t wait to go!


----------



## dharma

@cafecreme15 lovely bag! Enjoy and I hope it becomes a happy part of your new life and job!

@bobolo I love the dress, I think gold is a natural and glam match for leopard. “Taupe” is a subjective color description, so I will just say that any of the nude/ tan/ natural shades found in the print would be fine as well. I agree with @Genie27 about gold birks, to me this is a fun casual maxi and I like to ground dresses like this with a funky shoe.  Something more graceful will dress it up a bit, it’s nice that it’s versatile.


----------



## Croisette7

dharma said:


> Thank you Croisette! The pictures take my breath away. I can’t wait to go!


It was my second visit and less crowded today. It goes until October.


----------



## Moirai

prepster said:


> Hi @Moirai!  I’ve been catching up at home, Spring is always so busy.  Now I need to get busy and catch up on this thread!


Hi prepster! Nice to "see" you!


Croisette7 said:


> Some more pics from the HEAVENLY BODIES exhibition this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 4076619
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076624
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076625
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076627
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076628


These are wonderful! I love the pic of the black and white dresses.


----------



## gracekelly

Croisette7 said:


> Some more pics from the HEAVENLY BODIES exhibition this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 4076619
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076627



Wow!!!  That is some wild bunch of outfits!  Must have been amazing in person.  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## cafecreme15

Croisette7 said:


> Some more pics from the HEAVENLY BODIES exhibition this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 4076619
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076624
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076625
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076627
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076628


Thank you for sharing! I actually adore the long sleeve black wool dress with gold buttons in your sixth picture, second from the right.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today was a very long and very productive day.  The kind of day where you are busy, but everything flows beautifully and it left me buzzing with energy all day.  

After work, I stopped by the mall to pick out a Birthday present for my SIL.  I wandered into LV and fell in love with a bag another customer was looking at.  I am typically not a LV girl.  I purchased one LV last year and though I don't use it often, it is practical (Epi leather NF in black with hot pink interior).  The bag I saw today is honestly the only LV bag that I have loved when seeing it on others.  The lady trying it said she wanted it, but her son who was with her and apparently treating, didn't like it and picked another bag for her.  

I quietly told the SA I liked that bag and she said it was the only one and that it had arrived just this morning.  I tried it on and I loved it.  It will be a great, carefree work/play bag.  It is still wrapped up, but I will post a shot when I wear it out.  It is the Monogram Neonoe with Noir trim. 

After arriving home, we headed to a local Italian restaurant for a delicious meal, and as you can see, I switched my medium CF out for my Gucci butterfly wallet for dinner.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

my first mulberry. New to me. Going full bright colors today


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm so in love with this bag I traded for with another lovely TPFer.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4077155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first mulberry. New to me. Going full bright colors today


Very nice bag, and the whole look is great!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Heading to the airport in a few - so not exactly Dress Up Thursday - but Comfortable but Not Sloppy Thursday [emoji38]


----------



## papertiger

Croisette7 said:


> Some more pics from the HEAVENLY BODIES exhibition this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 4076619
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076624
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076625
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076627
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076628



Thank you x 10000 these are so stunning. 

I shall pray this is going to travel to the V&A in London sometimes


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Heading to the airport in a few - so not exactly Dress Up Thursday - but Comfortable but Not Sloppy Thursday [emoji38]
> View attachment 4078127





Trousers are really nice, what's the fabric?


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Today was a very long and very productive day.  The kind of day where you are busy, but everything flows beautifully and it left me buzzing with energy all day.
> 
> After work, I stopped by the mall to pick out a Birthday present for my SIL.  I wandered into LV and fell in love with a bag another customer was looking at.  I am typically not a LV girl.  I purchased one LV last year and though I don't use it often, it is practical (Epi leather NF in black with hot pink interior).  The bag I saw today is honestly the only LV bag that I have loved when seeing it on others.  The lady trying it said she wanted it, but her son who was with her and apparently treating, didn't like it and picked another bag for her.
> 
> I quietly told the SA I liked that bag and she said it was the only one and that it had arrived just this morning.  I tried it on and I loved it.  It will be a great, carefree work/play bag.  It is still wrapped up, but I will post a shot when I wear it out.  It is the Monogram Neonoe with Noir trim.
> 
> After arriving home, we headed to a local Italian restaurant for a delicious meal, and as you can see, I switched my medium CF out for my Gucci butterfly wallet for dinner.



Congratulations on your special LV bag, such a good sign it makes you so excited 

looking wonderful as always


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4077155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first mulberry. New to me. Going full bright colors today



You really suit Mulberry, congratulation   and the strap looks great on it too


----------



## papertiger

DUT and working from home in blue ensemble (OK, not much work actually got done).


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> Heading to the airport in a few - so not exactly Dress Up Thursday - but Comfortable but Not Sloppy Thursday [emoji38]
> View attachment 4078127


Have a great trip!! Save some wine for me.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> DUT and working from home in blue ensemble (OK, not much work actually got done).


Ooh! This is lovely! What/who is it? 

I’m living out of a carrier bag for the next little while as my place is not available. So no DUT for me, unless you guys want to see mismatched separates and random accessories. It’s not fun, but I keep telling myself it’s only temporary.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Ooh! This is lovely! What/who is it?
> 
> I’m living out of a carrier bag for the next little while as my place is not available. So no DUT for me, unless you guys want to see mismatched separates and random accessories. It’s not fun, but I keep telling myself it’s only temporary.



I'm sometimes amazed by the generosity of some DHs on tPF. My DH is not very generous _except_ if it's a Hervé Léger or Dolce and Gabanna corset dress. This one was high-street and on sale so he got off lightly ha ha.

Post when you're next dressed-up and convenient, we don't want to turn DUT into a chore but an incentive


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> Congratulations on your special LV bag, such a good sign it makes you so excited
> 
> looking wonderful as always


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> DUT and working from home in blue ensemble (OK, not much work actually got done).


You are fabulous.....that is all I have to say.


----------



## Dextersmom

Here is my new NeoNoe.  I am loving this bag.  I included a shot of what I have inside, which doesn't include a medium sized bottle of Evian and of course, my phone.  Btw, the strap is so clever and easy to switch from shoulder length to crossbody.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

papertiger said:


> DUT and working from home in blue ensemble (OK, not much work actually got done).



Wow u look amazing


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cookiefiend said:


> Heading to the airport in a few - so not exactly Dress Up Thursday - but Comfortable but Not Sloppy Thursday [emoji38]
> View attachment 4078127



I like the pants too. I struggle to find pants that aren't skinny leg that are flattering on me but I love the look. So much more polished.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So hard to force myself to wear zero color so my bag can be my pop of color.


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> You are fabulous.....that is all I have to say.


XXX


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Here is my new NeoNoe.  I am loving this bag.  I included a shot of what I have inside, which doesn't include a medium sized bottle of Evian and of course, my phone.  Btw, the strap is so clever and easy to switch from shoulder length to crossbody.



 Congratulations, looks perfect


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Talk to me about bracelets. Do you wear em? Love em? Find them annoying? 
I am considering becoming a bracelet wearer. They are just so much more noticeable to have on than necklaces or rings.... :/


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Wow u look amazing



You are too kind XXX


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4078792
> 
> So hard to force myself to wear zero color so my bag can be my pop of color.



You should force yourself more often, this looks 100%. Love that slightly pinky shade of red with the outfit, it pops but not with a soft, sophisticated edge.


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Talk to me about bracelets. Do you wear em? Love em? Find them annoying?
> I am considering becoming a bracelet wearer. They are just so much more noticeable to have on than necklaces or rings.... :/



Pref list for jewellery:
Rings and earrings I wear everyday (unless I actually forget)
Bracelets and bangles maybe once a fortnight.
Necklaces or pendants maybe once a fortnight too.
Badges, pins or brooches once a month.
Hair jewellery very rarely but I do have vintage 1920s tortoiseshell and paste tiara (somewhere) a 1920s ornate headband and the H horn comb. Can't wear a hat with these either so more for the evening only.

Bracelets have to be able to be put on quickly. I wrote about it before o this thread but I bought a standard size rg Tiff bracelet that I couldn't do up at all. Similar clasps run across many of the ranges but I have no idea how others get them on by themselves. Anyway I took it back, can't deal with fiddling for hours.

I like bangles, cuffs and torques I can shove on but I also have a couple of charm bracelets and some other modern antique and vintage bracelets..The oval shaped bangles are fine for work, the rounds (esp domed rounds) are not easy to type with and large charms just no, they are occasion only. I must like bracelets eve though I don't wear them often. I bought myself a vintage yg ID bracelet as my incentive grad present (couldn't get it engraved or wear it 'till finished) and that's easy to do up and has a safety chain, those kind of bracelets are comfortable, I'm _never _comfortable in anything I think I'm going to loose.

What kind are you thinking of?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have a couple of leather cuffs, I like the mix of leather and hardware. Maybe a charm bracelet. No bangles because I hate how they move all the time. 
I wish I could do earrings a lot but they hurt my head when the posts hit it when I lay down and anything but gold irritates. So I get lazy about remembering to use the few I have that work. I like jewelry I can sleep and shower in and leave on, so necklace and rings work for that, I'm lazy to change it up daily. 
But maybe a new leaf if I had a rainbow of colors to choose from with bracelets so there's always a cuff that matches my outfit.... Hmmmm


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Like this...


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, looks perfect


Thank you, papertiger.


----------



## calexandre

Well, I didn't manage to dress myself up too much for DUT (although I did wear a vintage Vivianna Torun pendant that I adore), but I _did _dress up my flat a little, thanks to a flower-arranging workshop at one of the Georg Jensen boutiques in London. The store bought in a Danish floral designer with a wicked sense of humor and a flair for unstudied-but-elegant arrangements.




A couple of glasses of champagne made us all think we, too, could slap together fabulous bouquets of our own. Now that the fizz has faded, I'm enjoying having some extra color in the flat on a dreary day. Learning the technique for properly spiraling the flowers has really helped me understand how to show the stems well in a clear vase, instead of having them look like a haphazard mess below deck.




I've had flowers on my mind all week, thanks to a new addition to my wardrobe. @papertiger put me on to the Sunflowers collection at Asprey's, which she wears in yellow gold, and of course she makes everything look so fabulous and irresistible. The pieces in the collection are so marvelously well-crafted, with the petals unfurled in three distinct layers. Each flower is unique, and you can spot variations in the spray of petals from piece to piece. I went for a small white gold pair of the earrings, with diamonds in the middle. With the diamond centers they remind me more of daisies than sunflowers, which suits me just fine; daisies are my mother's favorite flower. The amount of careful work that went into these delights me every time I open up my jewelry box; neither my photos nor ears do them justice!






Next week I will aspire to dress-up Thursday-- perhaps with these very earrings-- but for now,  Friday Florals it must be!


----------



## papertiger

calexandre said:


> Well, I didn't manage to dress myself up too much for DUT (although I did wear a vintage Vivianna Torun pendant that I adore), but I _did _dress up my flat a little, thanks to a flower-arranging workshop at one of the Georg Jensen boutiques in London. The store bought in a Danish floral designer with a wicked sense of humor and a flair for unstudied-but-elegant arrangements.
> 
> View attachment 4079114
> 
> 
> A couple of glasses of champagne made us all think we, too, could slap together fabulous bouquets of our own. Now that the fizz has faded, I'm enjoying having some extra color in the flat on a dreary day. Learning the technique for properly spiraling the flowers has really helped me understand how to show the stems well in a clear vase, instead of having them look like a haphazard mess below deck.
> 
> View attachment 4079107
> 
> 
> I've had flowers on my mind all week, thanks to a new addition to my wardrobe. @papertiger put me on to the Sunflowers collection at Asprey's, which she wears in yellow gold, and of course she makes everything look so fabulous and irresistible. The pieces in the collection are so marvelously well-crafted, with the petals unfurled in three distinct layers. Each flower is unique, and you can spot variations in the spray of petals from piece to piece. I went for a small white gold pair of the earrings, with diamonds in the middle. With the diamond centers they remind me more of daisies than sunflowers, which suits me just fine; daisies are my mother's favorite flower. The amount of careful work that went into these delights me every time I open up my jewelry box; neither my photos nor ears do them justice!
> 
> View attachment 4079108
> View attachment 4079109
> View attachment 4079106
> 
> 
> Next week I will aspire to dress-up Thursday-- perhaps with these very earrings-- but for now,  Friday Florals it must be!



All of your photos look stunning, thank you for taking us to the Westfield event, such an inspiration. I bet everyone commented on your VT pendant.

Your earrings are totally divine, signature of the royal jewellers that go back to the 1920s, pretty and so, so chic. Such wonderful service too. They look absolutely PERFECT on you. 

Thank you for all the compliments on my yg versions, I have't taken any specific pics of them but 'just seen' here if anyone is interested. Pieces seem always severely limited so if anyone else is interested don't hang around  too long, I had to wait around 6 months for mine to be made, I think they may be my favourite earrings.


----------



## nicole0612

Cookiefiend said:


> Heading to the airport in a few - so not exactly Dress Up Thursday - but Comfortable but Not Sloppy Thursday [emoji38]
> View attachment 4078127



How did I miss this?? This look is effortless and just looks great. Have a great trip!


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4078792
> 
> So hard to force myself to wear zero color so my bag can be my pop of color.



Really nice jacket! I would ask for ID but knowing you it is one of a kind and I can’t buy one for myself [emoji16]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

nicole0612 said:


> Really nice jacket! I would ask for ID but knowing you it is one of a kind and I can’t buy one for myself [emoji16]



The blazer is a cotton mix white silver grey and just a mall brand, I think Ann Taylor or something. I bought it at a second hand store myself for next to nuthin!


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Talk to me about bracelets. Do you wear em? Love em? Find them annoying?
> I am considering becoming a bracelet wearer. They are just so much more noticeable to have on than necklaces or rings.... :/





papertiger said:


> Pref list for jewellery:
> Rings and earrings I wear everyday (unless I actually forget)
> Bracelets and bangles maybe once a fortnight.
> Necklaces or pendants maybe once a fortnight too.
> Badges, pins or brooches once a month.
> Hair jewellery very rarely but I do have vintage 1920s tortoiseshell and paste tiara (somewhere) a 1920s ornate headband and the H horn comb. Can't wear a hat with these either so more for the evening only.
> 
> Bracelets have to be able to be put on quickly. I wrote about it before o this thread but I bought a standard size rg Tiff bracelet that I couldn't do up at all. Similar clasps run across many of the ranges but I have no idea how others get them on by themselves. Anyway I took it back, can't deal with fiddling for hours.
> 
> I like bangles, cuffs and torques I can shove on but I also have a couple of charm bracelets and some other modern antique and vintage bracelets..The oval shaped bangles are fine for work, the rounds (esp domed rounds) are not easy to type with and large charms just no, they are occasion only. I must like bracelets eve though I don't wear them often. I bought myself a vintage yg ID bracelet as my incentive grad present (couldn't get it engraved or wear it 'till finished) and that's easy to do up and has a safety chain, those kind of bracelets are comfortable, I'm _never _comfortable in anything I think I'm going to loose.
> 
> What kind are you thinking of?



1000000% agree with PT here. I don’t buy many bracelets even though I love the look of some because they are either too annoying to put on, or they jangle around and bug me during the day. I always wear earrings and at least 4 rings daily though. Hair jewelry I have, but it’s really just to admire because I rarely even style my hair, much less add adornment.
However...I am recently interested in buying a hair ornament for one of the rare formal events I go to yearly (a cultural event where more is definitely more), the more gaudy and over the top the better, subtlety and elegance is seen as too “dressed down” at these events. So I think I should wear a crown! Maybe I’m inspired by all of the historical crown photos after the royals wedding.
Ok, I’m joking a bit, but it is that hairpiece that is worn like a workman’s bandana (sits parallel to the floor over the forehead and hair), a thin metal and jeweled flexible chain that often has a dangly thing dropping down from the forehead part of the hairpiece. What is this called? How can I find one that won’t get caught in my hair?
I also wouldn’t mind a metal/jeweled medieval style belt (also with the dangly bit coming down from the middle), since the gowns worn at these events are usually very loose fitting (different styles are worn, but my favorite style reminds me of that period, empire waisted (no real waistline) with or without a small train.


----------



## nicole0612

calexandre said:


> Well, I didn't manage to dress myself up too much for DUT (although I did wear a vintage Vivianna Torun pendant that I adore), but I _did _dress up my flat a little, thanks to a flower-arranging workshop at one of the Georg Jensen boutiques in London. The store bought in a Danish floral designer with a wicked sense of humor and a flair for unstudied-but-elegant arrangements.
> 
> View attachment 4079114
> 
> 
> A couple of glasses of champagne made us all think we, too, could slap together fabulous bouquets of our own. Now that the fizz has faded, I'm enjoying having some extra color in the flat on a dreary day. Learning the technique for properly spiraling the flowers has really helped me understand how to show the stems well in a clear vase, instead of having them look like a haphazard mess below deck.
> 
> View attachment 4079107
> 
> 
> I've had flowers on my mind all week, thanks to a new addition to my wardrobe. @papertiger put me on to the Sunflowers collection at Asprey's, which she wears in yellow gold, and of course she makes everything look so fabulous and irresistible. The pieces in the collection are so marvelously well-crafted, with the petals unfurled in three distinct layers. Each flower is unique, and you can spot variations in the spray of petals from piece to piece. I went for a small white gold pair of the earrings, with diamonds in the middle. With the diamond centers they remind me more of daisies than sunflowers, which suits me just fine; daisies are my mother's favorite flower. The amount of careful work that went into these delights me every time I open up my jewelry box; neither my photos nor ears do them justice!
> 
> View attachment 4079108
> View attachment 4079109
> View attachment 4079106
> 
> 
> Next week I will aspire to dress-up Thursday-- perhaps with these very earrings-- but for now,  Friday Florals it must be!



These earrings are beautiful!! I totally agree with Friday florals!


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The blazer is a cotton mix white silver grey and just a mall brand, I think Ann Taylor or something. I bought it at a second hand store myself for next to nuthin!



I want to go shopping with you!! You have such unique finds and seem like a ton of fun [emoji16]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

nicole0612 said:


> I want to go shopping with you!! You have such unique finds and seem like a ton of fun [emoji16]



Oh thank you! I want to go shopping with you too! You don't mind second hand shops do you? When I'm feeling fancy it's second hand designer consignment boutiques!


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh thank you! I want to go shopping with you too! You don't mind second hand shops do you? When I'm feeling fancy it's second hand designer consignment boutiques!



For one of a kind finds I am so in!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

nicole0612 said:


> For one of a kind finds I am so in!




Just hit me up if you are ever in the Nordic part of the world!


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> 1000000% agree with PT here. I don’t buy many bracelets even though I love the look of some because they are either too annoying to put on, or they jangle around and bug me during the day. I always wear earrings and at least 4 rings daily though. Hair jewelry I have, but it’s really just to admire because I rarely even style my hair, much less add adornment.
> However...I am recently interested in buying a hair ornament for one of the rare formal events I go to yearly (a cultural event where more is definitely more), the more gaudy and over the top the better, subtlety and elegance is seen as too “dressed down” at these events. So I think I should wear a crown! Maybe I’m inspired by all of the historical crown photos after the royals wedding.
> Ok, I’m joking a bit, but it is that hairpiece that is worn like a workman’s bandana (sits parallel to the floor over the forehead and hair), a thin metal and jeweled flexible chain that often has a dangly thing dropping down from the forehead part of the hairpiece. What is this called? How can I find one that won’t get caught in my hair?
> I also wouldn’t mind a metal/jeweled medieval style belt (also with the dangly bit coming down from the middle), since the gowns worn at these events are usually very loose fitting (different styles are worn, but my favorite style reminds me of that period, empire waisted (no real waistline) with or without a small train.




Sometimes Chanel ad Gucci make chain belts, I think there are a few in Gucci out;lets according to what has been recently posted in Gucci forum.  Chanel's are 4 x as expensive and reg break. 

I'm not sure which culture you came from so perhaps you already know. The headpieces you're describing can be found o Ebay quite cheaply. Indian, Yemenite and Arab brides wear them and are very popular at music festivals too. In Indian jewellers you can get 22K. 

Hand jewellery is also very popular and Gucci has a Animalier in 18K at the moment.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Sometimes Chanel ad Gucci make chain belts, I think there are a few in Gucci out;lets according to what has been recently posted in Gucci forum.  Chanel's are 4 x as expensive and reg break.
> 
> I'm not sure which culture you came from so perhaps you already know. The headpieces you're describing can be found o Ebay quite cheaply. Indian, Yemenite and Arab brides wear them and are very popular at music festivals too. In Indian jewellers you can get 22K.
> 
> Hand jewellery is also very popular and Gucci has a Animalier in 18K at the moment.



Thanks PT, as a fun once in awhile piece I don’t need to break the bank, so I will definitely check out Ebay and maybe Etsy. Will also look into Gucci’s offerings.
I am a typical mixed-heritage American: French Creole (Louisiana France/Spain ancestors) and Italian/Swedish. The dress events are on my husband’s side actually, so I am still discovering where to buy these things (abroad usually, it seems) and adjusting my mind to this style for once in awhile fun (very over the top, sparkly/gem-encrusted - fake or real/high carat yellow gold only...and I was always a 100% platinum/WG/Silver kind of woman), his background is Pakistani/Afghani, so you nailed it with the Indian/Arab reference, that is exactly the look. Maybe a bit toned down though for me; the platinum/silver, knee-high black boots-wearing, boho skirt or ugly avant-garde misshapen dress-clad lady he married.
A funny side note, one of the things I learned over time. Whether you are wearing a nice outfit, or “suit” as they say, is almost entirely judged by how “heavy” it is. This is because clothing is so loaded with faux-gems and beads that the weight literally rips through the fabric often. At first I would chose gown-style dresses, called anarkalis, made of silk (very hard to find) and tasteful, limited beadwork. I would receive comments about how my clothes were not very heavy. More common for dressy events is very cheap fabrics (poly “chiffon”) with 30 pounds+ of beadwork. I can’t get on board with that at all, so uncomfortable to wear synthetics and to carry around all of that weight. My wedding dress was 25 pounds and that was considered to be very cheap. I could barely stand! Also, I thought it was gorgeous! It is all judged on how heavy it is though. Of course designer suits are available that are 100% silk, well-sewn and “heavy”, but they are 10K+ and I am not spending that amount on something I wear a few times in my life.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks PT, as a fun once in awhile piece I don’t need to break the bank, so I will definitely check out Ebay and maybe Etsy. Will also look into Gucci’s offerings.
> I am a typical mixed-heritage American: French Creole (Louisiana France/Spain ancestors) and Italian/Swedish. The dress events are on my husband’s side actually, so I am still discovering where to buy these things (abroad usually, it seems) and adjusting my mind to this style for once in awhile fun (very over the top, sparkly/gem-encrusted - fake or real/high carat yellow gold only...and I was always a 100% platinum/WG/Silver kind of woman), his background is Pakistani/Afghani, so you nailed it with the Indian/Arab reference, that is exactly the look. Maybe a bit toned down though for me; the platinum/silver, knee-high black boots-wearing, boho skirt or ugly avant-garde misshapen dress-clad lady he married.
> A funny side note, one of the things I learned over time. Whether you are wearing a nice outfit, or “suit” as they say, is almost entirely judged by how “heavy” it is. This is because clothing is so loaded with faux-gems and beads that the weight literally rips through the fabric often. At first I would chose gown-style dresses, called anarkalis, made of silk (very hard to find) and tasteful, limited beadwork. I would receive comments about how my clothes were not very heavy. More common for dressy events is very cheap fabrics (poly “chiffon”) with 30 pounds+ of beadwork. I can’t get on board with that at all, so uncomfortable to wear synthetics and to carry around all of that weight. My wedding dress was 25 pounds and that was considered to be very cheap. I could barely stand! Also, I thought it was gorgeous! It is all judged on how heavy it is though. Of course designer suits are available that are 100% silk, well-sewn and “heavy”, but they are 10K+ and I am not spending that amount on something I wear a few times in my life.



How absolutely fascinating. Thank you for all the info. I have a vintage dress made in Afghanistan 1979, it's modelled on trad, nomad style but made for export. It doesn't weigh a ton but the bodice is very heavily brocade and embroidered in gold, it takes me ages to get on and off.   

Also random thought, you could also try using a shortish chain/necklace with a pendant you already own for your head.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> How absolutely fascinating. Thank you for all the info. I have a vintage dress made in Afghanistan 1979, it's modelled on trad, nomad style but made for export. It doesn't weigh a ton but the bodice is very heavily brocade and embroidered in gold, it takes me ages to get on and off.
> 
> Also random thought, you could also try using a shortish chain/necklace with a pendant you already own for your head.



I would love to see the dress!
That is a great idea for the necklace/pendant.
Of all coincidences, I just received an anarkali with the delivery packages today! This one is designer so actually silk, but a few years old in style so it was more affordable (though my most expensive yet of this style).








Two things I always forget! The arms/body/skirt always get stuck together constantly because of the metal parts of the bead work. These dresses are absolutely impossible to take off on your own! I had a moment of panic and had to end up laying on the bed and “shedding my skin” over my head over the course of 10 minutes time.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I would love to see the dress!
> That is a great idea for the necklace/pendant.
> Of all coincidences, I just received an anarkali with the delivery packages today! This one is designer so actually silk, but a few years old in style so it was more affordable (though my most expensive yet of this style).
> View attachment 4079420
> 
> View attachment 4079421
> 
> View attachment 4079423
> 
> View attachment 4079424
> 
> Two things I always forget! The arms/body/skirt always get stuck together constantly because of the metal parts of the bead work. These dresses are absolutely impossible to take off on your own! I had a moment of panic and had to end up laying on the bed and “shedding my skin” over my head over the course of 10 minutes time.



Wow wow wow, what a beautiful colour and very dressy', you look like a princess

It's late here and DH has gone to bed. I will try to find it to photograph tomorrow. Meanwhile here it  is in blue I found in a search to date it (mine is red and bright gold).


So below, NOT mine but in blue


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> I'm sometimes amazed by the generosity of some DHs on tPF. My DH is not very generous _except_ if it's a Hervé Léger or Dolce and Gabanna corset dress. This one was high-street and on sale so he got off lightly ha ha.
> 
> Post when you're next dressed-up and convenient, we don't want to turn DUT into a chore but an incentive





nicole0612 said:


> I would love to see the dress!
> That is a great idea for the necklace/pendant.
> Of all coincidences, I just received an anarkali with the delivery packages today! This one is designer so actually silk, but a few years old in style so it was more affordable (though my most expensive yet of this style).
> View attachment 4079420
> 
> View attachment 4079421
> 
> View attachment 4079423
> 
> View attachment 4079424
> 
> Two things I always forget! The arms/body/skirt always get stuck together constantly because of the metal parts of the bead work. These dresses are absolutely impossible to take off on your own! I had a moment of panic and had to end up laying on the bed and “shedding my skin” over my head over the course of 10 minutes time.


Wow wow wow!!! Gorgeous color, style, an absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## eagle1002us

Moirai said:


> Casual OOTD to run errands. Finally warmed up to carry gold B although I’m still wearing darks, haha
> View attachment 4070508


Utterly lovely bag and outfit!


----------



## cafecreme15

I am in need of your help, ladies! What do we think of this dress? One minute I think it is on trend and perfect for my trip abroad this summer, and the next I think I look like a 1950s grandma.


----------



## Moirai

eagle1002us said:


> Utterly lovely bag and outfit!


Thank you, eagle! I do love this bag!


cafecreme15 said:


> I am in need of your help, ladies! What do we think of this dress? One minute I think it is on trend and perfect for my trip abroad this summer, and the next I think I look like a 1950s grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079599


It looks wonderful on you! It's a keeper! You could switch out the belt for a different look.


----------



## Moirai

Cookiefiend said:


> Heading to the airport in a few - so not exactly Dress Up Thursday - but Comfortable but Not Sloppy Thursday [emoji38]
> View attachment 4078127


Comfortable and Stylish = PERFECT!


papertiger said:


> DUT and working from home in blue ensemble (OK, not much work actually got done).


What an inspiration you are to DUT at home! Love your style!


Dextersmom said:


> Here is my new NeoNoe.  I am loving this bag.  I included a shot of what I have inside, which doesn't include a medium sized bottle of Evian and of course, my phone.  Btw, the strap is so clever and easy to switch from shoulder length to crossbody.


Congrats!!! It's a cute bag! And crossbody too! I have recently been tempted by LV pochette metis but I keep telling myself I don't need another crossbody bag!


HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4078792
> 
> So hard to force myself to wear zero color so my bag can be my pop of color.


Great outfit! I love the jacket.


calexandre said:


> Well, I didn't manage to dress myself up too much for DUT (although I did wear a vintage Vivianna Torun pendant that I adore), but I _did _dress up my flat a little, thanks to a flower-arranging workshop at one of the Georg Jensen boutiques in London. The store bought in a Danish floral designer with a wicked sense of humor and a flair for unstudied-but-elegant arrangements.
> 
> View attachment 4079114
> 
> 
> A couple of glasses of champagne made us all think we, too, could slap together fabulous bouquets of our own. Now that the fizz has faded, I'm enjoying having some extra color in the flat on a dreary day. Learning the technique for properly spiraling the flowers has really helped me understand how to show the stems well in a clear vase, instead of having them look like a haphazard mess below deck.
> 
> View attachment 4079107
> 
> 
> I've had flowers on my mind all week, thanks to a new addition to my wardrobe. @papertiger put me on to the Sunflowers collection at Asprey's, which she wears in yellow gold, and of course she makes everything look so fabulous and irresistible. The pieces in the collection are so marvelously well-crafted, with the petals unfurled in three distinct layers. Each flower is unique, and you can spot variations in the spray of petals from piece to piece. I went for a small white gold pair of the earrings, with diamonds in the middle. With the diamond centers they remind me more of daisies than sunflowers, which suits me just fine; daisies are my mother's favorite flower. The amount of careful work that went into these delights me every time I open up my jewelry box; neither my photos nor ears do them justice!
> 
> View attachment 4079108
> View attachment 4079109
> View attachment 4079106
> 
> 
> Next week I will aspire to dress-up Thursday-- perhaps with these very earrings-- but for now,  Friday Florals it must be!


Very beautiful earrings. Thanks for sharing. Your pics are like an ad from a magazine.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> I would love to see the dress!
> That is a great idea for the necklace/pendant.
> Of all coincidences, I just received an anarkali with the delivery packages today! This one is designer so actually silk, but a few years old in style so it was more affordable (though my most expensive yet of this style).
> View attachment 4079420
> 
> View attachment 4079421
> 
> View attachment 4079423
> 
> View attachment 4079424
> 
> Two things I always forget! The arms/body/skirt always get stuck together constantly because of the metal parts of the bead work. These dresses are absolutely impossible to take off on your own! I had a moment of panic and had to end up laying on the bed and “shedding my skin” over my head over the course of 10 minutes time.


What a beautiful elaborate dress! You look like a princess. Are there special or specific occasions you wear it for?


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Wow wow wow, what a beautiful colour and very dressy', you look like a princess
> 
> It's late here and DH has gone to bed. I will try to find it to photograph tomorrow. Meanwhile here it  is in blue I found in a search to date it (mine is red and bright gold).
> 
> 
> So below, NOT mine but in blue



Thank you PT! Wow I can’t wait to see your dress! This blue version is incredible, fancy/boho/artisan I love it.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow wow wow!!! Gorgeous color, style, an absolutely stunning on you!



Thank you CC, that is really nice of you!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> I am in need of your help, ladies! What do we think of this dress? One minute I think it is on trend and perfect for my trip abroad this summer, and the next I think I look like a 1950s grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079599



You look great. The dress is absolutely on trend, but with a figure and smile like yours you can wear almost anything and look lovely. Great suggestion from Morai to try it with another belt for a different look. Love it with your nude ferragamos.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> What a beautiful elaborate dress! You look like a princess. Are there special or specific occasions you wear it for?



Thank you Moirai! It is a party dress, or to wear to a wedding. We have a conference that we go to every summer (American Pakistani Physicians Association...or something along those lines) and the huge jewels are out, Hermes and Chanel bags everywhere, 22k bright gold, decked out ladies and gentlemen to see everywhere. The last two nights are hours of banquets with meals, speeches by famous and quasi-famous people, music concerts where everyone attends from babies to the elderly, and hours of walking around chatting with old friends and extended family (almost everyone is related or has a connection to each other somehow), and the music and buffets of innumerable sweets and the music goes on until at least 4am, I’ve never made it to the end yet. This dress is for one of those nights. It’s amazing because thousands of people, even the very old folks, are out and about listening to super loud music, gregariously chatting and eating sweets and chai tea until dawn.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I am in need of your help, ladies! What do we think of this dress? One minute I think it is on trend and perfect for my trip abroad this summer, and the next I think I look like a 1950s grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079599



1950s grandmas must have looked lovely! Seriously, all you have to do is change the shoes to take out the trad, it's  classic dress and those a classic shoes, IMO just funk-up the footwear and yes, good idea, you could change the belt.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> I am in need of your help, ladies! What do we think of this dress? One minute I think it is on trend and perfect for my trip abroad this summer, and the next I think I look like a 1950s grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079599



I'm in love with this dress. Like bestill my heart [emoji173]️


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you Moirai! It is a party dress, or to wear to a wedding. We have a conference that we go to every summer (American Pakistani Physicians Association...or something along those lines) and the huge jewels are out, Hermes and Chanel bags everywhere, 22k bright gold, decked out ladies and gentlemen to see everywhere. The last two nights are hours of banquets with meals, speeches by famous and quasi-famous people, music concerts where everyone attends from babies to the elderly, and hours of walking around chatting with old friends and extended family (almost everyone is related or has a connection to each other somehow), and the music and buffets of innumerable sweets and the music goes on until at least 4am, I’ve never made it to the end yet. This dress is for one of those nights. It’s amazing because thousands of people, even the very old folks, are out and about listening to super loud music, gregariously chatting and eating sweets and chai tea until dawn.


Wow, that conference sounds so much fun! It’s great to have an event like that to look forward to. And your description of it is just wonderful.


----------



## momasaurus

calexandre said:


> Well, I didn't manage to dress myself up too much for DUT (although I did wear a vintage Vivianna Torun pendant that I adore), but I _did _dress up my flat a little, thanks to a flower-arranging workshop at one of the Georg Jensen boutiques in London. The store bought in a Danish floral designer with a wicked sense of humor and a flair for unstudied-but-elegant arrangements.
> 
> View attachment 4079114
> 
> 
> A couple of glasses of champagne made us all think we, too, could slap together fabulous bouquets of our own. Now that the fizz has faded, I'm enjoying having some extra color in the flat on a dreary day. Learning the technique for properly spiraling the flowers has really helped me understand how to show the stems well in a clear vase, instead of having them look like a haphazard mess below deck.
> 
> View attachment 4079107
> 
> 
> I've had flowers on my mind all week, thanks to a new addition to my wardrobe. @papertiger put me on to the Sunflowers collection at Asprey's, which she wears in yellow gold, and of course she makes everything look so fabulous and irresistible. The pieces in the collection are so marvelously well-crafted, with the petals unfurled in three distinct layers. Each flower is unique, and you can spot variations in the spray of petals from piece to piece. I went for a small white gold pair of the earrings, with diamonds in the middle. With the diamond centers they remind me more of daisies than sunflowers, which suits me just fine; daisies are my mother's favorite flower. The amount of careful work that went into these delights me every time I open up my jewelry box; neither my photos nor ears do them justice!
> 
> View attachment 4079108
> View attachment 4079109
> View attachment 4079106
> 
> 
> Next week I will aspire to dress-up Thursday-- perhaps with these very earrings-- but for now,  Friday Florals it must be!


Fabulous pix! The flower arranging amongst all that silver must have been really fun. And the earrings....!!!! They are gorgeous.


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> 1000000% agree with PT here. I don’t buy many bracelets even though I love the look of some because they are either too annoying to put on, or they jangle around and bug me during the day. I always wear earrings and at least 4 rings daily though. Hair jewelry I have, but it’s really just to admire because I rarely even style my hair, much less add adornment.
> However...I am recently interested in buying a hair ornament for one of the rare formal events I go to yearly (a cultural event where more is definitely more), the more gaudy and over the top the better, subtlety and elegance is seen as too “dressed down” at these events. So I think I should wear a crown! Maybe I’m inspired by all of the historical crown photos after the royals wedding.
> Ok, I’m joking a bit, but it is that hairpiece that is worn like a workman’s bandana (sits parallel to the floor over the forehead and hair), a thin metal and jeweled flexible chain that often has a dangly thing dropping down from the forehead part of the hairpiece. What is this called? How can I find one that won’t get caught in my hair?
> I also wouldn’t mind a metal/jeweled medieval style belt (also with the dangly bit coming down from the middle), since the gowns worn at these events are usually very loose fitting (different styles are worn, but my favorite style reminds me of that period, empire waisted (no real waistline) with or without a small train.


This sounds like a fabulously OTT event!
EDIT: and your description of the food and music made it really come to life! Such fun.


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks PT, as a fun once in awhile piece I don’t need to break the bank, so I will definitely check out Ebay and maybe Etsy. Will also look into Gucci’s offerings.
> I am a typical mixed-heritage American: French Creole (Louisiana France/Spain ancestors) and Italian/Swedish. The dress events are on my husband’s side actually, so I am still discovering where to buy these things (abroad usually, it seems) and adjusting my mind to this style for once in awhile fun (very over the top, sparkly/gem-encrusted - fake or real/high carat yellow gold only...and I was always a 100% platinum/WG/Silver kind of woman), his background is Pakistani/Afghani, so you nailed it with the Indian/Arab reference, that is exactly the look. Maybe a bit toned down though for me; the platinum/silver, knee-high black boots-wearing, boho skirt or ugly avant-garde misshapen dress-clad lady he married.
> A funny side note, one of the things I learned over time. Whether you are wearing a nice outfit, or “suit” as they say, is almost entirely judged by how “heavy” it is. This is because clothing is so loaded with faux-gems and beads that the weight literally rips through the fabric often. At first I would chose gown-style dresses, called anarkalis, made of silk (very hard to find) and tasteful, limited beadwork. I would receive comments about how my clothes were not very heavy. More common for dressy events is very cheap fabrics (poly “chiffon”) with 30 pounds+ of beadwork. I can’t get on board with that at all, so uncomfortable to wear synthetics and to carry around all of that weight. My wedding dress was 25 pounds and that was considered to be very cheap. I could barely stand! Also, I thought it was gorgeous! It is all judged on how heavy it is though. Of course designer suits are available that are 100% silk, well-sewn and “heavy”, but they are 10K+ and I am not spending that amount on something I wear a few times in my life.


This is so interesting!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

We are at a local expo today and it's 80/27, so unseasonably warm. 
I went bra-less!


----------



## arabesques

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks PT, as a fun once in awhile piece I don’t need to break the bank, so I will definitely check out Ebay and maybe Etsy. Will also look into Gucci’s offerings.
> I am a typical mixed-heritage American: French Creole (Louisiana France/Spain ancestors) and Italian/Swedish. The dress events are on my husband’s side actually, so I am still discovering where to buy these things (abroad usually, it seems) and adjusting my mind to this style for once in awhile fun (very over the top, sparkly/gem-encrusted - fake or real/high carat yellow gold only...and I was always a 100% platinum/WG/Silver kind of woman), his background is Pakistani/Afghani, so you nailed it with the Indian/Arab reference, that is exactly the look. Maybe a bit toned down though for me; the platinum/silver, knee-high black boots-wearing, boho skirt or ugly avant-garde misshapen dress-clad lady he married.
> A funny side note, one of the things I learned over time. Whether you are wearing a nice outfit, or “suit” as they say, is almost entirely judged by how “heavy” it is. This is because clothing is so loaded with faux-gems and beads that the weight literally rips through the fabric often. At first I would chose gown-style dresses, called anarkalis, made of silk (very hard to find) and tasteful, limited beadwork. I would receive comments about how my clothes were not very heavy. More common for dressy events is very cheap fabrics (poly “chiffon”) with 30 pounds+ of beadwork. I can’t get on board with that at all, so uncomfortable to wear synthetics and to carry around all of that weight. My wedding dress was 25 pounds and that was considered to be very cheap. I could barely stand! Also, I thought it was gorgeous! It is all judged on how heavy it is though. Of course designer suits are available that are 100% silk, well-sewn and “heavy”, but they are 10K+ and I am not spending that amount on something I wear a few times in my life.



This is absolutely fascinating!  I love learning how fashion is coded in other parts of the world and in other cultures.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Thank you, eagle! I do love this bag!
> 
> It looks wonderful on you! It's a keeper! You could switch out the belt for a different look.





nicole0612 said:


> You look great. The dress is absolutely on trend, but with a figure and smile like yours you can wear almost anything and look lovely. Great suggestion from Morai to try it with another belt for a different look. Love it with your nude ferragamos.





papertiger said:


> 1950s grandmas must have looked lovely! Seriously, all you have to do is change the shoes to take out the trad, it's  classic dress and those a classic shoes, IMO just funk-up the footwear and yes, good idea, you could change the belt.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm in love with this dress. Like bestill my heart [emoji173]️



Thank you everyone! I will keep [emoji4] it’s not a look I’m all that used to wearing so I just needed some time to get used to it. The belt swap is a great idea. I have two that I think could work - a skinny white patent belt and a tan leather with a flat gold buckle. PT- Any recommendations to help incorporate some funkier footwear? My natural instinct is to always go classic and proper.


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks PT, as a fun once in awhile piece I don’t need to break the bank, so I will definitely check out Ebay and maybe Etsy. Will also look into Gucci’s offerings.
> I am a typical mixed-heritage American: French Creole (Louisiana France/Spain ancestors) and Italian/Swedish. The dress events are on my husband’s side actually, so I am still discovering where to buy these things (abroad usually, it seems) and adjusting my mind to this style for once in awhile fun (very over the top, sparkly/gem-encrusted - fake or real/high carat yellow gold only...and I was always a 100% platinum/WG/Silver kind of woman), his background is Pakistani/Afghani, so you nailed it with the Indian/Arab reference, that is exactly the look. Maybe a bit toned down though for me; the platinum/silver, knee-high black boots-wearing, boho skirt or ugly avant-garde misshapen dress-clad lady he married.
> A funny side note, one of the things I learned over time. Whether you are wearing a nice outfit, or “suit” as they say, is almost entirely judged by how “heavy” it is. This is because clothing is so loaded with faux-gems and beads that the weight literally rips through the fabric often. At first I would chose gown-style dresses, called anarkalis, made of silk (very hard to find) and tasteful, limited beadwork. I would receive comments about how my clothes were not very heavy. More common for dressy events is very cheap fabrics (poly “chiffon”) with 30 pounds+ of beadwork. I can’t get on board with that at all, so uncomfortable to wear synthetics and to carry around all of that weight. My wedding dress was 25 pounds and that was considered to be very cheap. I could barely stand! Also, I thought it was gorgeous! It is all judged on how heavy it is though. Of course designer suits are available that are 100% silk, well-sewn and “heavy”, but they are 10K+ and I am not spending that amount on something I wear a few times in my life.



This is so interesting! I love learning about others’ cultural and ancestral backgrounds. Knowing where we came from and how we got there is so important, imo.


----------



## dharma

Happy weekend!
@nicole0612 I love your description and wholeheartedly agree with arabesque on how facinating and detailed culture codes can be. I am amazed at how the dresses are judged by how “heavy” they are. It must be so fabuous to see all those textures in person. Your green dress is gorgeous 
@calexandre @papertiger , Those Earrings!!!! So perfect, both versions!!!

@HopelessBagGirl I am a huge bracelet and ring fan, I usually wear a stack of various things on my left arm or chunky silver, and I love to wear various heavy rings and change them up. I will mix metals in general. 
I love earrings but have a lot of messy hair so tangles happen and are inconvenient and sometimes they give me headaches. I adore my extra large H loops but have trouble getting them in and now I think my holes have closed. I’m thinking of re piercing with an assortment of tiny diamond hoops and studs from Maria Tash, I have 3 in one ear and one in the other, lol, a true child of the 80’s. 
As for necklaces, I don’t usually go for these, I have a few H silver that I love with winter sweaters and sentimental gold family rings that I will wear on a rope with a Cathy Waterman feather.  Daily, I wear a Garrard platinum and diamond angel wing that my husband bought for me long ago. I feel I need to make more effort on the necklace front,  I have pieces I love but never wear. I find that clothing excites me much more than jewelry and once I find pieces I use I don’t shop for more. I would love to hear more about your thoughts. You are a savvy shopper and I’ll bet you are creative with what you find.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you everyone! I will keep [emoji4] it’s not a look I’m all that used to wearing so I just needed some time to get used to it. The belt swap is a great idea. I have two that I think could work - a skinny white patent belt and a tan leather with a flat gold buckle. PT- Any recommendations to help incorporate some funkier footwear? My natural instinct is to always go classic and proper.



I always err on the side of caution when advising real people (v models for a shoot) in buying new/changing their footwear from what they feel comfortable in but you could try pretty, flat sandals or slightly funky sneakers that are firmly fashionable popular atm (some have graduated this to the 'Air Max' kind but don't go there - too chunky for your slight frame). The most important thing is you feel comfortable ad do't have to spend too much money o alternatives (you already have a great shoe collection)


----------



## calexandre

Thank you for all the nice comments and likes re: my flowers, both in metal and real petals!

@nicole0612, the color and sweep of that dress are just gorgeous! I can imagine it sparkling as it swishes. Totally glamorous!

@cafecreme15, beautiful dress. I love the feminine 50s vibe and think it looks really fresh on you.



dharma said:


> I am a huge bracelet and ring fan, I usually wear a stack of various things on my left arm or chunky silver, and I love to wear various heavy rings and change them up. I will mix metals in general.
> I love earrings but have a lot of messy hair so tangles happen and are inconvenient and sometimes they give me headaches. I adore my extra large H loops but have trouble getting them in and now I think my holes have closed. I’m thinking of re piercing with an assortment of tiny diamond hoops and studs from Maria Tash, I have 3 in one ear and one in the other, lol, a true child of the 80’s.
> As for necklaces, I don’t usually go for these, I have a few H silver that I love with winter sweaters and sentimental gold family rings that I will wear on a rope with a Cathy Waterman feather.  Daily, I wear a Garrard platinum and diamond angel wing that my husband bought for me long ago. I feel I need to make more effort on the necklace front,  I have pieces I love but never wear. I find that clothing excites me much more than jewelry and once I find pieces I use I don’t shop for more. I would love to hear more about your thoughts. You are a savvy shopper and I’ll bet you are creative with what you find.



@dharma now I'm having visions of your fabulous silver bracelets-- especially the Boucle Sellier and the Acrobate-- and suddenly feel I can squeeze a little bit more silver into my wardrobe if I put my mind to it. 

I have a small ring from Maria Tash in one of my upper earlobes and am always tempted to get more when I'm in NYC. I'm very interested in what you have planned for your ears! The one warning I'd give from one person with lots of hair to another is that if you get anything in your upper ear, you should time the healing process away from any haircuts you might have planned! Hair doesn't catch in those little loops, but combs certainly can-- ouch ouch ouch.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> I always err on the side of caution when advising real people (v models for a shoot) in buying new/changing their footwear from what they feel comfortable but you could try pretty, flat sandals or slightly funky sneakers that are firmly fashionable popular atm (some have graduated this to the 'Air Max' kind but don't go there - too chunky for your slight frame). The most important thing is you feel comfortable ad do't have to spend too much money o alternatives (you already have a great shoe collection)



Thank you! I think my new Cole Haan nude bow sandals would work, as would my Cole Haan white fashion sneakers. Might try my H Paris loafers, but not sure how the black/yellow will look. Also not a fan of that chunky sneaker look unless one is working out.


----------



## Dextersmom

Moirai said:


> Comfortable and Stylish = PERFECT!
> 
> What an inspiration you are to DUT at home! Love your style!
> 
> Congrats!!! It's a cute bag! And crossbody too! I have recently been tempted by LV pochette metis but I keep telling myself I don't need another crossbody bag!
> 
> Great outfit! I love the jacket.
> 
> Very beautiful earrings. Thanks for sharing. Your pics are like an ad from a magazine.


Thank you, Moirai. You always say the nicest things.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> I am in need of your help, ladies! What do we think of this dress? One minute I think it is on trend and perfect for my trip abroad this summer, and the next I think I look like a 1950s grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079599


I love this dress on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night I picked up these fun Gucci slides.  I thought they would look nice with both my red and pink mini for casual summer fun.
I also tried on these Chanel Spa slides in black and dark red.....guess which one's I chose?  They didn't have my size, so they are being shipped to me.  I will do a reveal when they arrive.  Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Last night I picked up these fun Gucci slides.  I thought they would look nice with both my red and pink mini for casual summer fun.
> I also tried on these Chanel Spa slides in black and dark red.....guess which one's I chose?  They didn't have my size, so they are being shipped to me.  I will do a reveal when they arrive.  Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.


You have such a great collection of minis and of course you know I adore your taste in shoes


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Last night I picked up these fun Gucci slides.  I thought they would look nice with both my red and pink mini for casual summer fun.
> I also tried on these Chanel Spa slides in black and dark red.....guess which one's I chose?  They didn't have my size, so they are being shipped to me.  I will do a reveal when they arrive.  Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.



Simmer shoes are the hardest to find, these look great on you ad so pretty with your bag


----------



## dharma

Dextersmom said:


> Last night I picked up these fun Gucci slides.  I thought they would look nice with both my red and pink mini for casual summer fun.
> I also tried on these Chanel Spa slides in black and dark red.....guess which one's I chose?  They didn't have my size, so they are being shipped to me.  I will do a reveal when they arrive.  Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.


What pretty slides! This probably sounds crazy but I really love the box


----------



## Genie27

Dextersmom said:


> Last night I picked up these fun Gucci slides.  I thought they would look nice with both my red and pink mini for casual summer fun.
> I also tried on these Chanel Spa slides in black and dark red.....guess which one's I chose?  They didn't have my size, so they are being shipped to me.  I will do a reveal when they arrive.  Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.


Red of course!! They both/all look great!

@nicole0612 Oh wow that is stunning on you! It’s so elegant and graceful. Do you wear the anklets etc that tinkle when you walk? I’ve always loved those. 

These kinds of traditional outfits are not exactly a part of my specific sub-culture so I’ve only worn them a couple of times in my life. Once (no, wait twice - a friend loaned me a stunning outfit one year) was for a ‘teacher day’ in HS when we got to dress up, then my art school graduation I wore a (what else) hot pink/teal silk with gold embroidery sari. I also bought a deep red sheer cotton two piece outfit with gold/copper work that I wore a couple of times. It may still be at my moms place. 

@calexandre - gorgeous flowers!! Thanks for sharing both with us. What size are your earrings? I love them.


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4079947
> 
> We are at a local expo today and it's 80/27, so unseasonably warm.
> I went bra-less!
> View attachment 4079948
> View attachment 4079949


Lovely! The skirt is awesome!


----------



## Genie27

@cafecreme15 - you look great in anything. I agree - the belt change suggestion is spot on. I think it will make all the difference.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Genie27 said:


> Lovely! The skirt is awesome!



Thanks! I bought it at a second hand store for like five euros or something, of COURSE.


----------



## Croisette7

cafecreme15 said:


> I am in need of your help, ladies! What do we think of this dress? One minute I think it is on trend and perfect for my trip abroad this summer, and the next I think I look like a 1950s grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079599


It is beautiful on you, *cafecreme, *perfect for your trip. It was so nice to meet you and your BF!


----------



## Dextersmom

Genie27 said:


> Red of course!! They both/all look great!
> 
> 
> @nicole0612 Oh wow that is stunning on you! It’s so elegant and graceful. Do you wear the anklets etc that tinkle when you walk? I’ve always loved those.
> 
> These kinds of traditional outfits are not exactly a part of my specific sub-culture so I’ve only worn them a couple of times in my life. Once (no, wait twice - a friend loaned me a stunning outfit one year) was for a ‘teacher day’ in HS when we got to dress up, then my art school graduation I wore a (what else) hot pink/teal silk with gold embroidery sari. I also bought a deep red sheer cotton two piece outfit with gold/copper work that I wore a couple of times. It may still be at my moms place.
> 
> @calexandre - gorgeous flowers!! Thanks for sharing both with us. What size are your earrings? I love them.


Thank you and you are right.  Am I that predictable?  I do have a thing for red bags and shoes.


cafecreme15 said:


> You have such a great collection of minis and of course you know I adore your taste in shoes


Thank you. 



papertiger said:


> Simmer shoes are the hardest to find, these look great on you ad so pretty with your bag


Thank you so much. 



dharma said:


> What pretty slides! This probably sounds crazy but I really love the box


Thank you and not crazy at all!! I love the box too!


----------



## Genie27

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you and you are right.  Am I that predictable?  I do have a thing for red bags and shoes


Not predictable exactly but you posted with red bags   I have a weakness for non-black bags.


----------



## Genie27

I just bought these two dresses but I’m not entirely sure about them. The black dress is Elie Tahari and the white is Milly. I’ve gained a few lbs from the stress of the past few weeks, but that will be worked off in the near future, and both will then fit a bit better than they did today. 

I’m of the mindset that you can never have too many black dresses so that’s an easy ‘keep’. The white I’m not sure I need but I could use it for work. I feel both are a few inches too long for me. 

Keep? Return? 

I’m a bit discombobulated as my clothes are all over the place right now and I don’t have a good visual of my wardrobe - it’s making me buy things without considering how they will all work together. Which makes me afraid of making a sound decision when faced with a B or K.


----------



## Dextersmom

Genie27 said:


> I just bought these two dresses but I’m not entirely sure about them. The black dress is Elie Tahari and the white is Milly. I’ve gained a few lbs from the stress of the past few weeks, but that will be worked off in the near future, and both will then fit a bit better than they did today.
> 
> I’m of the mindset that you can never have too many black dresses so that’s an easy ‘keep’. The white I’m not sure I need but I could use it for work. I feel both are a few inches too long for me.
> 
> Keep? Return?
> 
> I’m a bit discombobulated as my clothes are all over the place right now and I don’t have a good visual of my wardrobe - it’s making me buy things without considering how they will all work together. Which makes me afraid of making a sound decision when faced with a B or K.


You are beautiful, Genie.  The black is great and could be dressed up or down.  To be completely honest, I am not a fan of the white.


----------



## cafecreme15

Croisette7 said:


> It is beautiful on you, *cafecreme, *perfect for your trip. It was so nice to meet you and your BF!


Thank you! [emoji173]️ Was wonderful to meet you and your husband, as well!


Genie27 said:


> I just bought these two dresses but I’m not entirely sure about them. The black dress is Elie Tahari and the white is Milly. I’ve gained a few lbs from the stress of the past few weeks, but that will be worked off in the near future, and both will then fit a bit better than they did today.
> 
> I’m of the mindset that you can never have too many black dresses so that’s an easy ‘keep’. The white I’m not sure I need but I could use it for work. I feel both are a few inches too long for me.
> 
> Keep? Return?
> 
> I’m a bit discombobulated as my clothes are all over the place right now and I don’t have a good visual of my wardrobe - it’s making me buy things without considering how they will all work together. Which makes me afraid of making a sound decision when faced with a B or K.



I like them both! But I think the black is definitely more versatile than the white.


----------



## calexandre

@Dextersmom your bags are simply beautiful. And oh, those red slides! I do love a red shoe... and bag... and lipstick....  



Genie27 said:


> @calexandre - gorgeous flowers!! Thanks for sharing both with us. What size are your earrings? I love them.



Thanks, Genie! Mine are the Small size, and are 3/4 of an inch. @papertiger wears the Medium, which, if the website is accurate, are 1 inch in diameter. Visually, the difference in size seems a lot more, but I guess diameters always work that way. A little bit more makes a big impact, just as with the measurements of pearls and diamonds!

Both sizes come with or without diamonds, and in white or yellow gold, although as Papertiger notes, getting the combo you want has an element of either luck finding them on the site, or patience waiting for the craftsmen situated above the flagship store to make them to order! 



Genie27 said:


> I just bought these two dresses but I’m not entirely sure about them. The black dress is Elie Tahari and the white is Milly. I’ve gained a few lbs from the stress of the past few weeks, but that will be worked off in the near future, and both will then fit a bit better than they did today.
> 
> I’m of the mindset that you can never have too many black dresses so that’s an easy ‘keep’. The white I’m not sure I need but I could use it for work. I feel both are a few inches too long for me.
> 
> Keep? Return?
> 
> I’m a bit discombobulated as my clothes are all over the place right now and I don’t have a good visual of my wardrobe - it’s making me buy things without considering how they will all work together. Which makes me afraid of making a sound decision when faced with a B or K.



You look lovely! The black one is my favorite: the v-neck and the simple elegant drape suit you beautifully. The detailing on the white is zippy and pleasing, but if you neither love nor need it (or better yet, both), I say turf it back to the store!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Down to the sixties today, 16-20 degrees, so a bit more covered up than yesterday.
	

		
			
		

		
	




A TPFer gifted me the teal leather cuff.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I just bought these two dresses but I’m not entirely sure about them. The black dress is Elie Tahari and the white is Milly. I’ve gained a few lbs from the stress of the past few weeks, but that will be worked off in the near future, and both will then fit a bit better than they did today.
> 
> I’m of the mindset that you can never have too many black dresses so that’s an easy ‘keep’. The white I’m not sure I need but I could use it for work. I feel both are a few inches too long for me.
> 
> Keep? Return?
> 
> I’m a bit discombobulated as my clothes are all over the place right now and I don’t have a good visual of my wardrobe - it’s making me buy things without considering how they will all work together. Which makes me afraid of making a sound decision when faced with a B or K.



What do you _feel_ when wearing each? My own response when faced with similar (nice) dilemmas and resolutely not sure is not sure = no. 

@calexandre is correct (and for once the A website too) mine are 1". They are the Medium but there is no official Large, the flower exceeds the lobe quote a lot, they have that 1950s button earring vibe (that was also popular in the 1980s). Calexandre's are _supposed_ to be Small but that's rather misleading too, they're actually a confident statement though not overpowering and cover most of the lobe. 

Another difference is that the backs on the Med are post and lever whereas the Small are post only, I think mine would tip downwards without the back clip. For both sizes there's a certain reassuring weight to them but I know some people like light earrings.

Mine are becoming cost-effective as I find myself reaching for them once or twice a week.


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> I just bought these two dresses but I’m not entirely sure about them. The black dress is Elie Tahari and the white is Milly. I’ve gained a few lbs from the stress of the past few weeks, but that will be worked off in the near future, and both will then fit a bit better than they did today.
> 
> I’m of the mindset that you can never have too many black dresses so that’s an easy ‘keep’. The white I’m not sure I need but I could use it for work. I feel both are a few inches too long for me.
> 
> Keep? Return?
> 
> I’m a bit discombobulated as my clothes are all over the place right now and I don’t have a good visual of my wardrobe - it’s making me buy things without considering how they will all work together. Which makes me afraid of making a sound decision when faced with a B or K.


The black looks great and is one of those easy dresses you can change up with accessories. I like the longer length on you, for this dress it works. 
The white needs shortening as you said and while it’s not my favorite on you, it does seem to be one of those dress shapes that looks great with jackets for the office. It feels more conservative than what you usually wear, maybe that’s why you’re not feeling it? Take it back if you’re not sure, you should love what you buy. 
I may have missed it but why are your clothes discombobulated? Are you moving? Redecorating? I would wait before any purchases, you have always been very thoughtful with how you expand your wardrobe.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I just bought these two dresses but I’m not entirely sure about them. The black dress is Elie Tahari and the white is Milly. I’ve gained a few lbs from the stress of the past few weeks, but that will be worked off in the near future, and both will then fit a bit better than they did today.
> 
> I’m of the mindset that you can never have too many black dresses so that’s an easy ‘keep’. The white I’m not sure I need but I could use it for work. I feel both are a few inches too long for me.
> 
> Keep? Return?
> 
> I’m a bit discombobulated as my clothes are all over the place right now and I don’t have a good visual of my wardrobe - it’s making me buy things without considering how they will all work together. Which makes me afraid of making a sound decision when faced with a B or K.


I like the sleeves and v neck line of the black, and the style of the white dress. I personally have a harder time finding white dresses that fit well in a style I like, so if it makes you feel good, I would keep. Agree with you about shortening the dresses to just above knee to show off your beautiful legs and lengthening effect.



papertiger said:


> What do you _feel_ when wearing each? My own response when faced with similar (nice) dilemmas and resolutely not sure is not sure = no.
> 
> @calexandre is correct (and for once the A website too) mine are 1". They are the Medium but there is no official Large, the flower exceeds the lobe quote a lot, they have that 1950s button earring vibe (that was also popular in the 1980s). Calexandre's are _supposed_ to be Small but that's rather misleading too, they're actually a confident statement though not overpowering and cover most of the lobe.
> 
> Another difference is that the backs on the Med are post and lever whereas the Small are post only, I think mine would tip downwards without the back clip. For both sizes there's a certain reassuring weight to them but I know some people like light earrings.
> 
> Mine are becoming cost-effective as I find myself reaching for them once or twice a week.


I missed the pics of your earrings. Have to go back and look!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Does anyone else have mixed feelings about showing their legs? 
I have such an unsightly dark red scar on my left knee from a fall last summer and now I feel like I can't show my knees ever again.


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Does anyone else have mixed feelings about showing their legs?
> I have such an unsightly dark red scar on my left knee from a fall last summer and now I feel like I can't show my knees ever again.



I feel like I have very bony and knobby knees, but it doesn’t stop me! If your scar bothers you (though I doubt anyone else’s notices it as much as you do), have you tried using scar cream like Maderma or looked into laser treatments?


----------



## Genie27

In terms of wearing jewelry- I feel naked without bracelet, watch and necklace. I never wear rings, and my earrings are mostly invisible due to hairstyle, so I do small studs or go without. 

I have been looking for a daytime earring option with a bit of oomph. I usually like dangly earrings as they add length to my round face. But they are not always suitable for daytime/work. Most of my studs are super tiny. 

I considered diamond studs but the size I would need to be visible would be $$$$. 

The sunflowers are on the list! I have a weakness for floral jewelry. So they are a contender along with the VCA frivole and Tiffany Victoria (balking at the prices) . But earrings are low on my lifetime wish list. The only thing lower are rings.


----------



## Genie27

I have a few days to ponder the dresses and show my seamstress if she can shorten them easily. I have a blue jacket that could (?) be worn with the white - if I only knew where it was. 

Yes - I’m feeling a bit unsettled - I had my place listed last week so I decluttered it by moving half my winter and half my summer wardrobe and all my misc stuff in boxes into my office. More precious items went to my parents place. Then I packed summer vacation items into a suitcase for my upcoming trip, put 4 sets of clothing into an overnighted and moved into bfs place. No scale, no full length mirror, bare essentials and very poor eating. 

Closing for the new place is the same day as the start of my vacation and then I have under two weeks to pack the rest of my stuff after my return. I will be all moved in July. 

Plus I’m torn between wanting to dress trendy like a 20-35 yo, and the thought that I should probably dress a bit more grownup. I get taken more seriously when I dress better. My winter outfits are better for that but summer is a different ball game. The best I’ve got are my missoni knits and a few pairs of tailored shorts. My skirts are all frilly and floral. 

Hence the white dress. I like the feel of it - it’s like the Alaia fabric but a bit more stretchy. 

I’m struggling with the higher waisted stuff overall, as it’s not the most flattering to my mid section. So I’m waiting for options beyond tight high waisted jeans and booty shorts. Thankfully they are making more fluffy skirts to hide it.

I just went through some of my older winter outfit photos and that helped a bit - I am feeling a bit better about my appearance. It didn’t help that I grabbed the most random/old items for the past week and my nicer summer clothes are packed away.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> I feel like I have very bony and knobby knees, but it doesn’t stop me! If your scar bothers you (though I doubt anyone else’s notices it as much as you do), have you tried using scar cream like Maderma or looked into laser treatments?



It's new and will lighten each year so I'm just going to wait it out and within ten years it will be non noticeable.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Feeling so remarkably happy that I managed to clean my terrace and plant flowers all over the property this weekend and now I'm ready to host backyard barbeque parties!


----------



## Dextersmom

calexandre said:


> @Dextersmom your bags are simply beautiful. And oh, those red slides! I do love a red shoe... and bag... and lipstick....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Genie! Mine are the Small size, and are 3/4 of an inch. @papertiger wears the Medium, which, if the website is accurate, are 1 inch in diameter. Visually, the difference in size seems a lot more, but I guess diameters always work that way. A little bit more makes a big impact, just as with the measurements of pearls and diamonds!
> 
> Both sizes come with or without diamonds, and in white or yellow gold, although as Papertiger notes, getting the combo you want has an element of either luck finding them on the site, or patience waiting for the craftsmen situated above the flagship store to make them to order!
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely! The black one is my favorite: the v-neck and the simple elegant drape suit you beautifully. The detailing on the white is zippy and pleasing, but if you neither love nor need it (or better yet, both), I say turf it back to the store!


Thank you, calexandre.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I am in need of your help, ladies! What do we think of this dress? One minute I think it is on trend and perfect for my trip abroad this summer, and the next I think I look like a 1950s grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079599


Very pretty!  How about a black patent strappy sandal?


----------



## gracekelly

Dextersmom said:


> Here is my new NeoNoe.  I am loving this bag.  I included a shot of what I have inside, which doesn't include a medium sized bottle of Evian and of course, my phone.  Btw, the strap is so clever and easy to switch from shoulder length to crossbody.


This looks just great on you!  Some shoulder bags look awkward,  but this one is perfect!


----------



## gracekelly

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Does anyone else have mixed feelings about showing their legs?
> I have such an unsightly dark red scar on my left knee from a fall last summer and now I feel like I can't show my knees ever again.


Don't let it bother you. If someone mentions it just tell them "you should see the other guy!"  (This is one of my standard replies lol!) Before I had my rotator cuff surgery, I was obsessing about the 3 scars from the scope because I wear sleeveless blouses all the time.  I'm happy to say they don't bother me at all and have healed well.  Give your scar some time and try the Mederma.  It works, but if you had applied earlier, it works better.  Plus put sun screen over the scar if your skin is exposed.


----------



## Dextersmom

gracekelly said:


> This looks just great on you!  Some shoulder bags look awkward,  but this one is perfect!


Thank you.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Red of course!! They both/all look great!
> 
> @nicole0612 Oh wow that is stunning on you! It’s so elegant and graceful. Do you wear the anklets etc that tinkle when you walk? I’ve always loved those.
> 
> These kinds of traditional outfits are not exactly a part of my specific sub-culture so I’ve only worn them a couple of times in my life. Once (no, wait twice - a friend loaned me a stunning outfit one year) was for a ‘teacher day’ in HS when we got to dress up, then my art school graduation I wore a (what else) hot pink/teal silk with gold embroidery sari. I also bought a deep red sheer cotton two piece outfit with gold/copper work that I wore a couple of times. It may still be at my moms place.
> 
> @calexandre - gorgeous flowers!! Thanks for sharing both with us. What size are your earrings? I love them.



Hi Genie, I WAS wondering if you had similar outfits. I am actually thinking about buying another but it is much more formal and expensive. No anklets for me, I think those are more Punjabi. I actually purchased several ornate saris and saris made into maxi skirts as a teenager from a yearly bazaar I would go to when I traveled to Seattle from the smaller town I grew up in across the state. While my husband’s culture does not wear saris, the designs are the same (just no exposed shoulder and midrif, though you may find that in Punjabi fashion also), so he was quite surprised to see these items in my wardrobe!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I just bought these two dresses but I’m not entirely sure about them. The black dress is Elie Tahari and the white is Milly. I’ve gained a few lbs from the stress of the past few weeks, but that will be worked off in the near future, and both will then fit a bit better than they did today.
> 
> I’m of the mindset that you can never have too many black dresses so that’s an easy ‘keep’. The white I’m not sure I need but I could use it for work. I feel both are a few inches too long for me.
> 
> Keep? Return?
> 
> I’m a bit discombobulated as my clothes are all over the place right now and I don’t have a good visual of my wardrobe - it’s making me buy things without considering how they will all work together. Which makes me afraid of making a sound decision when faced with a B or K.



I agree, the black is a keeper!


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Very pretty!  How about a black patent strappy sandal?


I just ordered these Aquazurras; these are suede and have _a_ strap! Maybe they will work! Got them for $300 off too! I love Memorial Day sales.


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Down to the sixties today, 16-20 degrees, so a bit more covered up than yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080808
> View attachment 4080809
> 
> A TPFer gifted me the teal leather cuff.


I love this whole look! Your joy and your daughter...how wonderful!



HopelessBagGirl said:


> Does anyone else have mixed feelings about showing their legs?
> I have such an unsightly dark red scar on my left knee from a fall last summer and now I feel like I can't show my knees ever again.



Yes and no. I have significant scars on my lower legs all of the way around from my ultra running days. On Christmas Day about 8 years ago my friend and I had planned to run a 36 mile route over 12 mountain peaks, but there was a huge snowstorm the night before. We decided to go for it anyway, got lost when we found chest high and deeper snow once we were about 10 miles in and ended up breaking a new trail to get to a fire road, which we knew would eventually lead us off the mountain. After running for 8 more hours we were still running down fire roads with nothing familiar in sight, no sign of any civilization, out of food and water packs long ago frozen solid. Darkness was coming fast and we were very scared for our lives. We were desperately barreling down these fire roads as fast as we could go, but the snow came to mid-calf and there was a layer of ice over the snow. With every step the jagged ice would slice open my legs, leaving a spray of blood on the ice. The faster we would run, the worse it would be because of the momentum making the cut of the ice into skin deeper, but if we ran slower our bodily temperature dropped dangerously low. Suddenly after 12 hours and dusk had fallen we spotted power lines! We ran for it, hoping they lead to a road, though these power lines can just cross mountains with no civilization in sight. Just as the sky became black we came to a highway! We could not run along the side because it was plowed so the the guardrail and beyond were 10 feet high in a wall of snow. In desperation I ran down the middle of the highway and had semi trucks dodging me and honking furiously. This is a back highway so not heavily traveled. After 10 minutes the first car came by and immediately stopped to pick us up. We jumped in knowing that our lives had been saved and they drove us about 30 minutes back to our car on the other side of the mountains. When we got in the car we blasted the heat, and that’s when the horrifying pain in my legs began. The ice and snow had numbed the pain and swelling, but by the time I got home my lower legs were completely raw with no skin showing at all, just looking like hamburger, they were the size of my thighs and weeping fluid and blood. I had no sense of what to do and never went to seek medical help, just put salves on my legs and wore stockings to work to cover the carnage, then peeled them off the wounds at night. It took over 3 months to heal because the wounds constantly broke open and seeped blood and fluid. Now I know I am so lucky that I didn’t get a horrible infection. As you can imagine, my scars were hideous. They are still quite apparent, but significantly faded, but I do have to wear compression stockings or my legs will swell due to the damage to my lymph system. However, I wear shorts and skirts all of the time. You may be self conscious now, but I believe our scars are our stories and show what we have been through and how strong our bodies are to miraculously take us through life, healing and modifying as the years go by.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> I just ordered these Aquazurras; these are suede and have _a_ strap! Maybe they will work! Got them for $300 off too! I love Memorial Day sales.


Ooh these shoes are very sexy!! I can see GKs suggestion of strappy sandals working really well for a casual vibe. 

I saw your dress in the store today. It’s very pretty. I think black accessories like your WOC and belt/strappy sandal would make it more current and give it some pop.


----------



## nicole0612

It is almost totally faded now, but I found photos (screenshots from my years ago phone) from a magazine feature I was on for the race these photos are from. Look how awful the scars were then. This was a few months after it happened.




So don’t feel self conscious about your scars!


----------



## nicole0612

I also found this inspiration photo saved from the same time period. How funny that years later I purchased a vintage Lydie clutch and sent it in to the Hermès spa to have the shoulder strap reattached where it had come loose. I’m still waiting for it to come back from Paris 2 years later!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Ooh these shoes are very sexy!! I can see GKs suggestion of strappy sandals working really well for a casual vibe.
> 
> I saw your dress in the store today. It’s very pretty. I think black accessories like your WOC and belt/strappy sandal would make it more current and give it some pop.


Thats a great idea! I may wear it to a friend's graduation brunch next weekend, so hopefully the shoes will get here by then and I can see if it works!


nicole0612 said:


> It is almost totally faded now, but I found photos (screenshots from my years ago phone) from a magazine feature I was on for the race these photos are from. Look how awful the scars were then. This was a few months after it happened.
> View attachment 4081173
> 
> View attachment 4081174
> 
> So don’t feel self conscious about your scars!


You look so bad ass here! Like super woman!


nicole0612 said:


> I also found this inspiration photo saved from the same time period. How funny that years later I purchased a vintage Lydie clutch and sent it in to the Hermès spa to have the shoulder strap reattached where it had come loose. I’m still waiting for it to come back from Paris 2 years later!
> View attachment 4081176


Love this clutch!! You mean H has had it for TWO years to reattach a strap??


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I love this whole look! Your joy and your daughter...how wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no. I have significant scars on my lower legs all of the way around from my ultra running days. On Christmas Day about 8 years ago my friend and I had planned to run a 36 mile route over 12 mountain peaks, but there was a huge snowstorm the night before. We decided to go for it anyway, got lost when we found chest high and deeper snow once we were about 10 miles in and ended up breaking a new trail to get to a fire road, which we knew would eventually lead us off the mountain. After running for 8 more hours we were still running down fire roads with nothing familiar in sight, no sign of any civilization, out of food and water packs long ago frozen solid. Darkness was coming fast and we were very scared for our lives. We were desperately barreling down these fire roads as fast as we could go, but the snow came to mid-calf and there was a layer of ice over the snow. With every step the jagged ice would slice open my legs, leaving a spray of blood on the ice. The faster we would run, the worse it would be because of the momentum making the cut of the ice into skin deeper, but if we ran slower our bodily temperature dropped dangerously low. Suddenly after 12 hours and dusk had fallen we spotted power lines! We ran for it, hoping they lead to a road, though these power lines can just cross mountains with no civilization in sight. Just as the sky became black we came to a highway! We could not run along the side because it was plowed so the the guardrail and beyond were 10 feet high in a wall of snow. In desperation I ran down the middle of the highway and had semi trucks dodging me and honking furiously. This is a back highway so not heavily traveled. After 10 minutes the first car came by and immediately stopped to pick us up. We jumped in knowing that our lives had been saved and they drove us about 30 minutes back to our car on the other side of the mountains. When we got in the car we blasted the heat, and that’s when the horrifying pain in my legs began. The ice and snow had numbed the pain and swelling, but by the time I got home my lower legs were completely raw with no skin showing at all, just looking like hamburger, they were the size of my thighs and weeping fluid and blood. I had no sense of what to do and never went to seek medical help, just put salves on my legs and wore stockings to work to cover the carnage, then peeled them off the wounds at night. It took over 3 months to heal because the wounds constantly broke open and seeped blood and fluid. Now I know I am so lucky that I didn’t get a horrible infection. As you can imagine, my scars were hideous. They are still quite apparent, but significantly faded, but I do have to wear compression stockings or my legs will swell due to the damage to my lymph system. However, I wear shorts and skirts all of the time. You may be self conscious now, but I believe our scars are our stories and show what we have been through and how strong our bodies are to miraculously take us through life, healing and modifying as the years go by.


Wow, read this after I saw your photo. This is an absolutely insane story, it is amazing that you and your friend were able to keep your wits about you. Convinced now more than ever that you are in fact super woman.


----------



## Genie27

Wow, @nicole0612 !! That’s an incredible story. I’m glad you are here to tell it.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I just ordered these Aquazurras; these are suede and have _a_ strap! Maybe they will work! Got them for $300 off too! I love Memorial Day sales.


Stunning!  They could be a little heavy for that dress, but you need to see.  I was thinking more open straps in a heel.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I love this whole look! Your joy and your daughter...how wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no. I have significant scars on my lower legs all of the way around from my ultra running days. On Christmas Day about 8 years ago my friend and I had planned to run a 36 mile route over 12 mountain peaks, but there was a huge snowstorm the night before. We decided to go for it anyway, got lost when we found chest high and deeper snow once we were about 10 miles in and ended up breaking a new trail to get to a fire road, which we knew would eventually lead us off the mountain. After running for 8 more hours we were still running down fire roads with nothing familiar in sight, no sign of any civilization, out of food and water packs long ago frozen solid. Darkness was coming fast and we were very scared for our lives. We were desperately barreling down these fire roads as fast as we could go, but the snow came to mid-calf and there was a layer of ice over the snow. With every step the jagged ice would slice open my legs, leaving a spray of blood on the ice. The faster we would run, the worse it would be because of the momentum making the cut of the ice into skin deeper, but if we ran slower our bodily temperature dropped dangerously low. Suddenly after 12 hours and dusk had fallen we spotted power lines! We ran for it, hoping they lead to a road, though these power lines can just cross mountains with no civilization in sight. Just as the sky became black we came to a highway! We could not run along the side because it was plowed so the the guardrail and beyond were 10 feet high in a wall of snow. In desperation I ran down the middle of the highway and had semi trucks dodging me and honking furiously. This is a back highway so not heavily traveled. After 10 minutes the first car came by and immediately stopped to pick us up. We jumped in knowing that our lives had been saved and they drove us about 30 minutes back to our car on the other side of the mountains. When we got in the car we blasted the heat, and that’s when the horrifying pain in my legs began. The ice and snow had numbed the pain and swelling, but by the time I got home my lower legs were completely raw with no skin showing at all, just looking like hamburger, they were the size of my thighs and weeping fluid and blood. I had no sense of what to do and never went to seek medical help, just put salves on my legs and wore stockings to work to cover the carnage, then peeled them off the wounds at night. It took over 3 months to heal because the wounds constantly broke open and seeped blood and fluid. Now I know I am so lucky that I didn’t get a horrible infection. As you can imagine, my scars were hideous. They are still quite apparent, but significantly faded, but I do have to wear compression stockings or my legs will swell due to the damage to my lymph system. However, I wear shorts and skirts all of the time. You may be self conscious now, but I believe our scars are our stories and show what we have been through and how strong our bodies are to miraculously take us through life, healing and modifying as the years go by.


What a story and it could have ended much worse.  So happy you lived to tell the tale!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> It is almost totally faded now, but I found photos (screenshots from my years ago phone) from a magazine feature I was on for the race these photos are from. Look how awful the scars were then. This was a few months after it happened.
> View attachment 4081173
> 
> View attachment 4081174
> 
> So don’t feel self conscious about your scars!


I am beyond impressed!  Major kudos to you!


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Stunning!  They could be a little heavy for that dress, but you need to see.  I was thinking more open straps in a heel.



Yes, this is just the only thing that I have/will soon have that approximates your suggestion. I have a gold strappy Kate Spade shoe but don’t think it would work - color isn’t right and it’s more of an evening shoe. I feel like a favorite Aquazzura shoe that Meghan Markle wears would work. But I wouldn’t spend serious money on a shoe like that since I wouldn’t have much use for it.


----------



## cremel

Nicole I am in awe!!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cafecreme15

Keeping it simple for dinner tonight


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Keeping it simple for dinner tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081411


Love simple classic looks and this is just perfect!  Take the new GP for a pop of color?


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Love simple classic looks and this is just perfect!  Take the new GP for a pop of color?


Ahh that would be perfect! But I left it at my parents house last weekend and don't have it with me  I'm taking my little Ferragamo black WOC since I only need my credit card, ID, and phone.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Thats a great idea! I may wear it to a friend's graduation brunch next weekend, so hopefully the shoes will get here by then and I can see if it works!
> 
> You look so bad ass here! Like super woman!
> 
> Love this clutch!! You mean H has had it for TWO years to reattach a strap??





Genie27 said:


> Wow, @nicole0612 !! That’s an incredible story. I’m glad you are here to tell it.





gracekelly said:


> What a story and it could have ended much worse.  So happy you lived to tell the tale!





gracekelly said:


> I am beyond impressed!  Major kudos to you!





cremel said:


> Nicole I am in awe!!![emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you ladies, that is very kind. Luckily I am older and wiser now and would not put my life on the line like that anymore! I am grateful for all of the adventures I had when I was young and reckless though!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Keeping it simple for dinner tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081411



You look great! Ok you have totally enabled me to get the H loafers with this outfit photo!


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> You look great! Ok you have totally enabled me to get the H loafers with this outfit photo!


Haha, good!! They are awesome and you will love them!


----------



## nicole0612

I forgot to answer your other question. Yes, for a simple strap reattachment (attached by rings that are still inside the bag and the attachments are still on the strap, but they came apart from each other) it is coming on the 2 year anniversary waiting for it to come back from Paris. The spa coordinator at my home store has been so nice about it and emailing me updates (usually that it’s still in Paris, not done yet). I finally got the notice in April that it was done and would be home by the end of the month. Now June is around the corner [emoji16]


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you for sharing this very personal tale. You are amazing and strong and beautiful and your story brought tears to my eyes.



nicole0612 said:


> I love this whole look! Your joy and your daughter...how wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no. I have significant scars on my lower legs all of the way around from my ultra running days. On Christmas Day about 8 years ago my friend and I had planned to run a 36 mile route over 12 mountain peaks, but there was a huge snowstorm the night before. We decided to go for it anyway, got lost when we found chest high and deeper snow once we were about 10 miles in and ended up breaking a new trail to get to a fire road, which we knew would eventually lead us off the mountain. After running for 8 more hours we were still running down fire roads with nothing familiar in sight, no sign of any civilization, out of food and water packs long ago frozen solid. Darkness was coming fast and we were very scared for our lives. We were desperately barreling down these fire roads as fast as we could go, but the snow came to mid-calf and there was a layer of ice over the snow. With every step the jagged ice would slice open my legs, leaving a spray of blood on the ice. The faster we would run, the worse it would be because of the momentum making the cut of the ice into skin deeper, but if we ran slower our bodily temperature dropped dangerously low. Suddenly after 12 hours and dusk had fallen we spotted power lines! We ran for it, hoping they lead to a road, though these power lines can just cross mountains with no civilization in sight. Just as the sky became black we came to a highway! We could not run along the side because it was plowed so the the guardrail and beyond were 10 feet high in a wall of snow. In desperation I ran down the middle of the highway and had semi trucks dodging me and honking furiously. This is a back highway so not heavily traveled. After 10 minutes the first car came by and immediately stopped to pick us up. We jumped in knowing that our lives had been saved and they drove us about 30 minutes back to our car on the other side of the mountains. When we got in the car we blasted the heat, and that’s when the horrifying pain in my legs began. The ice and snow had numbed the pain and swelling, but by the time I got home my lower legs were completely raw with no skin showing at all, just looking like hamburger, they were the size of my thighs and weeping fluid and blood. I had no sense of what to do and never went to seek medical help, just put salves on my legs and wore stockings to work to cover the carnage, then peeled them off the wounds at night. It took over 3 months to heal because the wounds constantly broke open and seeped blood and fluid. Now I know I am so lucky that I didn’t get a horrible infection. As you can imagine, my scars were hideous. They are still quite apparent, but significantly faded, but I do have to wear compression stockings or my legs will swell due to the damage to my lymph system. However, I wear shorts and skirts all of the time. You may be self conscious now, but I believe our scars are our stories and show what we have been through and how strong our bodies are to miraculously take us through life, healing and modifying as the years go by.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Keeping it simple for dinner tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081411


You look lovely.


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you for sharing this very personal tale. You are amazing and strong and beautiful and your story brought tears to my eyes.


Thank you my dear friend.  I got a little carried away remembering it all, but the message I was trying to convey is that our bodies are beautiful and miraculous, they carry us through our adventures and all of the events in our lives.  We all have scars, wrinkles or body parts we don't like, but I hope to remember that this is my one precious body and is is the vessel for my mind and soul, a few scars are nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Cordeliere

nicole0612 said:


> I love this whole look! Your joy and your daughter...how wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no. I have significant scars on my lower legs all of the way around from my ultra running days. On Christmas Day about 8 years ago my friend and I had planned to run a 36 mile route over 12 mountain peaks, but there was a huge snowstorm the night before. We decided to go for it anyway, got lost when we found chest high and deeper snow once we were about 10 miles in and ended up breaking a new trail to get to a fire road, which we knew would eventually lead us off the mountain. After running for 8 more hours we were still running down fire roads with nothing familiar in sight, no sign of any civilization, out of food and water packs long ago frozen solid. Darkness was coming fast and we were very scared for our lives. We were desperately barreling down these fire roads as fast as we could go, but the snow came to mid-calf and there was a layer of ice over the snow. With every step the jagged ice would slice open my legs, leaving a spray of blood on the ice. The faster we would run, the worse it would be because of the momentum making the cut of the ice into skin deeper, but if we ran slower our bodily temperature dropped dangerously low. Suddenly after 12 hours and dusk had fallen we spotted power lines! We ran for it, hoping they lead to a road, though these power lines can just cross mountains with no civilization in sight. Just as the sky became black we came to a highway! We could not run along the side because it was plowed so the the guardrail and beyond were 10 feet high in a wall of snow. In desperation I ran down the middle of the highway and had semi trucks dodging me and honking furiously. This is a back highway so not heavily traveled. After 10 minutes the first car came by and immediately stopped to pick us up. We jumped in knowing that our lives had been saved and they drove us about 30 minutes back to our car on the other side of the mountains. When we got in the car we blasted the heat, and that’s when the horrifying pain in my legs began. The ice and snow had numbed the pain and swelling, but by the time I got home my lower legs were completely raw with no skin showing at all, just looking like hamburger, they were the size of my thighs and weeping fluid and blood. I had no sense of what to do and never went to seek medical help, just put salves on my legs and wore stockings to work to cover the carnage, then peeled them off the wounds at night. It took over 3 months to heal because the wounds constantly broke open and seeped blood and fluid. Now I know I am so lucky that I didn’t get a horrible infection. As you can imagine, my scars were hideous. They are still quite apparent, but significantly faded, but I do have to wear compression stockings or my legs will swell due to the damage to my lymph system. However, I wear shorts and skirts all of the time. You may be self conscious now, but I believe our scars are our stories and show what we have been through and how strong our bodies are to miraculously take us through life, healing and modifying as the years go by.



That is the most amazing story I have ever heard.  What courage.   Glad you came through it ok.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> You look lovely.



Thank you dear DM [emoji173]️


----------



## Moirai

@nicole0612 What an incredible story! The stamina and courage you and your friend had are inspiring. Thanks for sharing with us.
@cafecreme15 Another pretty outfit! I like the style of your pants. I've been looking for shorter ankle pants or jeans with a slight flare to go with my CC slingbacks.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

nicole0612 said:


> I love this whole look! Your joy and your daughter...how wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no. I have significant scars on my lower legs all of the way around from my ultra running days. On Christmas Day about 8 years ago my friend and I had planned to run a 36 mile route over 12 mountain peaks, but there was a huge snowstorm the night before. We decided to go for it anyway, got lost when we found chest high and deeper snow once we were about 10 miles in and ended up breaking a new trail to get to a fire road, which we knew would eventually lead us off the mountain. After running for 8 more hours we were still running down fire roads with nothing familiar in sight, no sign of any civilization, out of food and water packs long ago frozen solid. Darkness was coming fast and we were very scared for our lives. We were desperately barreling down these fire roads as fast as we could go, but the snow came to mid-calf and there was a layer of ice over the snow. With every step the jagged ice would slice open my legs, leaving a spray of blood on the ice. The faster we would run, the worse it would be because of the momentum making the cut of the ice into skin deeper, but if we ran slower our bodily temperature dropped dangerously low. Suddenly after 12 hours and dusk had fallen we spotted power lines! We ran for it, hoping they lead to a road, though these power lines can just cross mountains with no civilization in sight. Just as the sky became black we came to a highway! We could not run along the side because it was plowed so the the guardrail and beyond were 10 feet high in a wall of snow. In desperation I ran down the middle of the highway and had semi trucks dodging me and honking furiously. This is a back highway so not heavily traveled. After 10 minutes the first car came by and immediately stopped to pick us up. We jumped in knowing that our lives had been saved and they drove us about 30 minutes back to our car on the other side of the mountains. When we got in the car we blasted the heat, and that’s when the horrifying pain in my legs began. The ice and snow had numbed the pain and swelling, but by the time I got home my lower legs were completely raw with no skin showing at all, just looking like hamburger, they were the size of my thighs and weeping fluid and blood. I had no sense of what to do and never went to seek medical help, just put salves on my legs and wore stockings to work to cover the carnage, then peeled them off the wounds at night. It took over 3 months to heal because the wounds constantly broke open and seeped blood and fluid. Now I know I am so lucky that I didn’t get a horrible infection. As you can imagine, my scars were hideous. They are still quite apparent, but significantly faded, but I do have to wear compression stockings or my legs will swell due to the damage to my lymph system. However, I wear shorts and skirts all of the time. You may be self conscious now, but I believe our scars are our stories and show what we have been through and how strong our bodies are to miraculously take us through life, healing and modifying as the years go by.



Wow I'm awake now. 
Jaw is dropped what a story!!!! What a happy ending. 
Whew. I really couldn't breathe there for a bit and am just really amazed that you had such an intense experience!
I have similar scar tissue in my lip and a face that is a reminder of a near death experience that I am proud about. 
But this falling on my knee trying to get out of a mini van and hitting the sidewalk is such a dumb story and the only thing I learned was no more maxi dresses without slits.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

showing my knee scar today.


----------



## chaneljewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Does anyone else have mixed feelings about showing their legs?
> I have such an unsightly dark red scar on my left knee from a fall last summer and now I feel like I can't show my knees ever again.


I have a huge scar from melanoma on my back calf that’s faded over time but still noticeable.   I just figure it’s part of my life history so never worry if anyone sees it or comments.  Most of the time I forget all about it.   Your scar will fade over time.


----------



## luckylove

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you my dear friend.  I got a little carried away remembering it all, but the message I was trying to convey is that our bodies are beautiful and miraculous, they carry us through our adventures and all of the events in our lives.  We all have scars, wrinkles or body parts we don't like, but I hope to remember that this is my one precious body and is is the vessel for my mind and soul, a few scars are nothing to be ashamed of.



Your story is incredible, Nicole! Your courage, resiliency and beautiful attitude about our bodies is inspiring!


----------



## chaneljewel

Genie27 said:


> I just bought these two dresses but I’m not entirely sure about them. The black dress is Elie Tahari and the white is Milly. I’ve gained a few lbs from the stress of the past few weeks, but that will be worked off in the near future, and both will then fit a bit better than they did today.
> 
> I’m of the mindset that you can never have too many black dresses so that’s an easy ‘keep’. The white I’m not sure I need but I could use it for work. I feel both are a few inches too long for me.
> 
> Keep? Return?
> 
> I’m a bit discombobulated as my clothes are all over the place right now and I don’t have a good visual of my wardrobe - it’s making me buy things without considering how they will all work together. Which makes me afraid of making a sound decision when faced with a B or K.


Can’t imagine having my clothes in so many different places.  Must be so hard.  On the dresses, the black one is nice and versatile...easy to dress up or down too.  The white dress is pretty and would look good under a jacket or cardigan. If you have the least bit of doubt about either, I’d say return it.  I find that the items I doubt in the beginning usually are the ones that I wish I hadn’t purchased.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> @nicole0612 What an incredible story! The stamina and courage you and your friend had are inspiring. Thanks for sharing with us.
> @cafecreme15 Another pretty outfit! I like the style of your pants. I've been looking for shorter ankle pants or jeans with a slight flare to go with my CC slingbacks.



These would worked perfectly for that since they’re cropped flare trousers. They’re from True Royal.


----------



## dharma

Wow @nicole0612 what an incredible story. I felt like I was reading a film pitch. The photo is beautiful, you are so stunning and strong. Definitely wear those scars proudly!
@HopelessBagGirl between your fun style, and adorable kids no one is looking at your scar. These things always seem terrible but they are just a tiny blip on the big picture. Show off your legs while you can!


----------



## dharma

@Genie27 that sounds so stressful. I hope that you can see the light at the end soon.


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone have an opinions on or experience with Charlotte Tilbury creams and/or cosmetics?


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> That is the most amazing story I have ever heard.  What courage.   Glad you came through it ok.





Moirai said:


> @nicole0612 What an incredible story! The stamina and courage you and your friend had are inspiring. Thanks for sharing with us.
> @cafecreme15 Another pretty outfit! I like the style of your pants. I've been looking for shorter ankle pants or jeans with a slight flare to go with my CC slingbacks.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4081614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> showing my knee scar today.





dharma said:


> Wow @nicole0612 what an incredible story. I felt like I was reading a film pitch. The photo is beautiful, you are so stunning and strong. Definitely wear those scars proudly!



Thank you friends, I am overwhelmed by your kindness and support.
HopelessBagGirl, way to show off your legs, minivan scar included, you look HOT!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you friends, I am overwhelmed by your kindness and support.
> HopelessBagGirl, way to show off your legs, minivan scar included, you look HOT!!



Oh thank you! Getting so warm these days that keeping covered up would be sweaty business indeed.


----------



## cafecreme15

I ordered a few things from the LK Bennett Memorial Day sale but alas everything was too small. But I think the dress might be worth exchanging!


----------



## luckylove

cafecreme15 said:


> I ordered a few things from the LK Bennett Memorial Day sale but alas everything was too small. But I think the dress might be worth exchanging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083333



Love this on you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have been a bit nuts painting my comfiest sandals lately. I've gone nuts on the metallic Rose, violet, and mermaid tones on 3 out of my 5 comfiest summer sandals I own. Naot, Wolky and camper are the brands I go with for long walks in summer. I love having happy feet and can't stand an outing ruined by shoes hurting but I hate looking shleppy so I think these being sparkly might make them seem more festive and less frumpy in evening, I dunno. At least I'm happy with how they turned out: 






Of course it's never going to be as dressed up looking as stiletto but I just cannot. I need the stability and can't have my foot pitched with all the weight in front anymore, I haven't been able to do that since I turned 36, it's flat or platforms for me.


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have been a bit nuts painting my comfiest sandals lately. I've gone nuts on the metallic Rose, violet, and mermaid tones on 3 out of my 5 comfiest summer sandals I own. Naot, Wolky and camper are the brands I go with for long walks in summer. I love having happy feet and can't stand an outing ruined by shoes hurting but I hate looking shleppy so I think these being sparkly might make them seem more festive and less frumpy in evening, I dunno. At least I'm happy with how they turned out:
> 
> View attachment 4083594
> View attachment 4083595
> View attachment 4083596
> 
> 
> Of course it's never going to be as dressed up looking as stiletto but I just cannot. I need the stability and can't have my foot pitched with all the weight in front anymore, I haven't been able to do that since I turned 36, it's flat or platforms for me.



These are cute!! What kind of paint did you use? Is it going to be durable? 

I’m the same way about shoes and comfort. 
I love Naot and Camper for all day walking sandals. I’ve also tried Benvado (?) and they are equal to Naot for comfort. I used to buy Ecco but they stopped making the style I like in the comfort sole I prefer. Never heard of Wolky but I will check them out. Mine usually only last a season, so I always need to buy new pairs.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I actually used several coats of nail polish. And we will see, time will tell! But if there's cracking or flaking I can add a dollop more if it's noticeable.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have been a bit nuts painting my comfiest sandals lately. I've gone nuts on the metallic Rose, violet, and mermaid tones on 3 out of my 5 comfiest summer sandals I own. Naot, Wolky and camper are the brands I go with for long walks in summer. I love having happy feet and can't stand an outing ruined by shoes hurting but I hate looking shleppy so I think these being sparkly might make them seem more festive and less frumpy in evening, I dunno. At least I'm happy with how they turned out:
> 
> View attachment 4083594
> View attachment 4083595
> View attachment 4083596
> 
> 
> Of course it's never going to be as dressed up looking as stiletto but I just cannot. I need the stability and can't have my foot pitched with all the weight in front anymore, I haven't been able to do that since I turned 36, it's flat or platforms for me.


As I mentioned elsewhere, I LOVE THESE!!! Well done.


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have been a bit nuts painting my comfiest sandals lately. I've gone nuts on the metallic Rose, violet, and mermaid tones on 3 out of my 5 comfiest summer sandals I own. Naot, Wolky and camper are the brands I go with for long walks in summer. I love having happy feet and can't stand an outing ruined by shoes hurting but I hate looking shleppy so I think these being sparkly might make them seem more festive and less frumpy in evening, I dunno. At least I'm happy with how they turned out:
> 
> View attachment 4083594
> View attachment 4083595
> View attachment 4083596
> 
> 
> Of course it's never going to be as dressed up looking as stiletto but I just cannot. I need the stability and can't have my foot pitched with all the weight in front anymore, I haven't been able to do that since I turned 36, it's flat or platforms for me.


This is super fun!  I love it.


----------



## Jochae

Help me style please!! 

I recently purchased these heels from a REALLY good acnestudios sale. When I first saw them, the first thing that ran in my mind is, “These would look great with a white lab coat that has my name embroidered on it.” (I have plans to go into immunological research). 

The shoe fits well, it’s comfort is a 3/5, the quality is pretty good, but I just don’t know what to style them with. I couldn’t get any help from my mom and cousin because they think the heels are ugly. I honestly don’t think the shoes are cute either; I think they’re cool, interesting, and trendy. 

I just have no clue what to style them with. I’ve searched online and on YouTube to see if I could find some outfit ideas but found one on Net-a-porter. I was hoping I could get some help here?? Any cool and interesting outfit ideas would be greatly appreciated!! TIA!!


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I actually used several coats of nail polish. And we will see, time will tell! But if there's cracking or flaking I can add a dollop more if it's noticeable.


That must have taken multiple bottles and lots of time? I saw the pics again on my PC and love them even more!

I might have to bling up my Tevas as those are my favourite all day shoe - maybe with some bijoux stuck on I could wear them in the city if I want to walk all day. (I am so not kidding).


----------



## Genie27

Jochae said:


> Help me style please!!
> 
> I recently purchased these heels from a REALLY good acnestudios sale. When I first saw them, the first thing that ran in my mind is, “These would look great with a white lab coat that has my name embroidered on it.” (I have plans to go into immunological research).
> 
> The shoe fits well, it’s comfort is a 3/5, the quality is pretty good, but I just don’t know what to style them with. I couldn’t get any help from my mom and cousin because they think the heels are ugly. I honestly don’t think the shoes are cute either; I think they’re cool, interesting, and trendy.
> 
> I just have no clue what to style them with. I’ve searched online and on YouTube to see if I could find some outfit ideas but found one on Net-a-porter. I was hoping I could get some help here?? Any cool and interesting outfit ideas would be greatly appreciated!! TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 4084080
> View attachment 4084081
> View attachment 4084082
> View attachment 4084083
> View attachment 4084084


These might be kinda tricky to style - The model shot here gives some idea - the high-low black seems to work. Because it's a high closed vamp, pant length may be critical - slim cigarette pants showing some ankle could go with your lab coat idea if your proportions are similar to the model. 

I could also see them dressed down with black denim jeans or skinny leggings if you want to reduce CPW and wear them casually.


----------



## gracekelly

I went for dress up Wednesday because today is our anniversary.  My big decision was which bag to carry. I was originally going for the white leather and toile Birkin 30cm but it was cool and gloomy so I opted for the black caviar Coco handle


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have been a bit nuts painting my comfiest sandals lately. I've gone nuts on the metallic Rose, violet, and mermaid tones on 3 out of my 5 comfiest summer sandals I own. Naot, Wolky and camper are the brands I go with for long walks in summer. I love having happy feet and can't stand an outing ruined by shoes hurting but I hate looking shleppy so I think these being sparkly might make them seem more festive and less frumpy in evening, I dunno. At least I'm happy with how they turned out:
> 
> View attachment 4083594
> View attachment 4083595
> View attachment 4083596
> 
> 
> Of course it's never going to be as dressed up looking as stiletto but I just cannot. I need the stability and can't have my foot pitched with all the weight in front anymore, I haven't been able to do that since I turned 36, it's flat or platforms for me.


Super creative and they look fabulous!! I would never have guessed you painted these with nail polish (or at all!)


gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4084512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for dress up Wednesday because today is our anniversary.  My big decision was which bag to carry. I was originally going for the white leather and toile Birkin 30cm but it was cool and gloomy so I opted for the black caviar Coco handle



Lovely! Wishing you and DH a happy anniversary


----------



## cafecreme15

My new Aquazzuras came! My first pair from this brand and I think it’s love. These are 39.5, but then I panicked and thought they might run like Louboutins and Choos so I ordered the 40 as well. The 39.5 is good, I might have even be able to take a 39 but then I might be a little squished in the toes. I figured I can always put a little pad in the front of these if need be. Please excuse the workout leggings and my messy closet floor. Just got back from a run.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> My new Aquazzuras came! My first pair from this brand and I think it’s love. These are 39.5, but then I panicked and thought they might run like Louboutins and Choos so I ordered the 40 as well. The 39.5 is good, I might have even be able to take a 39 but then I might be a little squished in the toes. I figured I can always put a little pad in the front of these if need be. Please excuse the workout leggings and my messy closet floor. Just got back from a run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084522
> View attachment 4084523
> View attachment 4084524


These are gorgeous!  The side design and the back!  Wowza!


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> These are gorgeous!  The side design and the back!  Wowza!



Right?! I did not appreciate the full scope of them from the pictures on saks.com! I love them and have a new brand to watch out for. I think they’re sexy while still being polished.


----------



## Knicole

Does anyone else enjoy vintage clothing? I just bought this vintage Cerruti 1881 trench. So classic and goes great with everything. Need to get it tailored but sooo happy with this find. I love vintage finds.


----------



## cafecreme15

Knicole said:


> View attachment 4084605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else enjoy vintage clothing? I just bought this vintage Cerruti 1881 trench. So classic and goes great with everything. Need to get it tailored but sooo happy with this find. I love vintage finds.


It's fabulous! Quality vintage pieces are such gems when you can find them!


----------



## Cordeliere

Jochae said:


> Help me style please!!
> 
> I recently purchased these heels from a REALLY good acnestudios sale. When I first saw them, the first thing that ran in my mind is, “These would look great with a white lab coat that has my name embroidered on it.” (I have plans to go into immunological research).
> 
> The shoe fits well, it’s comfort is a 3/5, the quality is pretty good, but I just don’t know what to style them with. I couldn’t get any help from my mom and cousin because they think the heels are ugly. I honestly don’t think the shoes are cute either; I think they’re cool, interesting, and trendy.
> 
> I just have no clue what to style them with. I’ve searched online and on YouTube to see if I could find some outfit ideas but found one on Net-a-porter. I was hoping I could get some help here?? Any cool and interesting outfit ideas would be greatly appreciated!! TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 4084080
> View attachment 4084081
> View attachment 4084082
> View attachment 4084083
> View attachment 4084084



I really like these shoes and would wear them with everything.


----------



## Cordeliere

cafecreme15 said:


> My new Aquazzuras came! My first pair from this brand and I think it’s love. These are 39.5, but then I panicked and thought they might run like Louboutins and Choos so I ordered the 40 as well. The 39.5 is good, I might have even be able to take a 39 but then I might be a little squished in the toes. I figured I can always put a little pad in the front of these if need be. Please excuse the workout leggings and my messy closet floor. Just got back from a run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084522
> View attachment 4084523
> View attachment 4084524



Too fabulous for words.


----------



## Cordeliere

Knicole said:


> View attachment 4084605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else enjoy vintage clothing? I just bought this vintage Cerruti 1881 trench. So classic and goes great with everything. Need to get it tailored but sooo happy with this find. I love vintage finds.



I am impressed with the condition of your coat.  I purchased a vintage Burberry and mine doesn't look anywhere near as nice as yours.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4084512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for dress up Wednesday because today is our anniversary.  My big decision was which bag to carry. I was originally going for the white leather and toile Birkin 30cm but it was cool and gloomy so I opted for the black caviar Coco handle



Happy anniversary Grace! I hope you had a wonderful night out with your husband.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> My new Aquazzuras came! My first pair from this brand and I think it’s love. These are 39.5, but then I panicked and thought they might run like Louboutins and Choos so I ordered the 40 as well. The 39.5 is good, I might have even be able to take a 39 but then I might be a little squished in the toes. I figured I can always put a little pad in the front of these if need be. Please excuse the workout leggings and my messy closet floor. Just got back from a run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084522
> View attachment 4084523
> View attachment 4084524



These shoes are really sexy!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> My new Aquazzuras came! My first pair from this brand and I think it’s love. These are 39.5, but then I panicked and thought they might run like Louboutins and Choos so I ordered the 40 as well. The 39.5 is good, I might have even be able to take a 39 but then I might be a little squished in the toes. I figured I can always put a little pad in the front of these if need be. Please excuse the workout leggings and my messy closet floor. Just got back from a run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084522
> View attachment 4084523
> View attachment 4084524



Love them. So so pretty and I'm so jealous your feet can handle stilettos -so elegant and chic'


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> Too fabulous for words.





nicole0612 said:


> These shoes are really sexy!!





HopelessBagGirl said:


> Love them. So so pretty and I'm so jealous your feet can handle stilettos -so elegant and chic'


Thanks, everyone! HBG - I've still got plenty of years ahead of me to ruin my feet! Once I been work full time I will be doing heels every day so I'm sure that will take a toll. But if I'm going to ruin my feet by wearing heels, they might as well be fabulous ones!


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4084512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for dress up Wednesday because today is our anniversary.  My big decision was which bag to carry. I was originally going for the white leather and toile Birkin 30cm but it was cool and gloomy so I opted for the black caviar Coco handle


Ooh! So lovely, GK! Happy Anniversary to you and your DH


----------



## Genie27

@cafecreme15 OMG, those are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Genie27

So I put together some colour selections (current and rested colours) for my upcoming trip...I figure if I have to make a quick decision, I had better have my colour choices worked out ahead of time...(swatches courtesy of l'ecrin)

When I typed this all out, I thought I wanted Purple, Blue, Green, Pink, Grey in that order. 
But when faced with actual colours, I found I preferred the sequence I have here - Pink ranks higher than blue. Not exhaustive by any means, but I may be able to show rather than tell the SA what I like. 

I even had a wild thought of including a wild card of Jaune/Soufre, before reality reminded me it's too light and while it would go with my navys and greys, it would not be a true neutral in my wardrobe. I'd also get tired of it. I also recall @nicole0612 and the lovely Anise - I'd rank that more wearable than the Jaune in my wardrobe.  

Now, I love Rose Pourpre as a great balance between Purple and Pink, but am less keen on Magnolia. Is it too chalky-sweet for a carry-every-day bag? Is it too specific/dated in 5 years? 

I'd welcome some thoughts - specifically towards picking a colour that would have longevity as a daily schlepper (B30/K28) or a fun evening or summer bag (B25/K25). HW would really depend on the hue of the bag, so I'm not picky at this point. Black is absolutely not an option for me.

(But if I'm offered a black B or K, hmmmmm.....I don't know if I could turn it down)


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I love this whole look! Your joy and your daughter...how wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no. I have significant scars on my lower legs all of the way around from my ultra running days. On Christmas Day about 8 years ago my friend and I had planned to run a 36 mile route over 12 mountain peaks, but there was a huge snowstorm the night before. We decided to go for it anyway, got lost when we found chest high and deeper snow once we were about 10 miles in and ended up breaking a new trail to get to a fire road, which we knew would eventually lead us off the mountain. After running for 8 more hours we were still running down fire roads with nothing familiar in sight, no sign of any civilization, out of food and water packs long ago frozen solid. Darkness was coming fast and we were very scared for our lives. We were desperately barreling down these fire roads as fast as we could go, but the snow came to mid-calf and there was a layer of ice over the snow. With every step the jagged ice would slice open my legs, leaving a spray of blood on the ice. The faster we would run, the worse it would be because of the momentum making the cut of the ice into skin deeper, but if we ran slower our bodily temperature dropped dangerously low. Suddenly after 12 hours and dusk had fallen we spotted power lines! We ran for it, hoping they lead to a road, though these power lines can just cross mountains with no civilization in sight. Just as the sky became black we came to a highway! We could not run along the side because it was plowed so the the guardrail and beyond were 10 feet high in a wall of snow. In desperation I ran down the middle of the highway and had semi trucks dodging me and honking furiously. This is a back highway so not heavily traveled. After 10 minutes the first car came by and immediately stopped to pick us up. We jumped in knowing that our lives had been saved and they drove us about 30 minutes back to our car on the other side of the mountains. When we got in the car we blasted the heat, and that’s when the horrifying pain in my legs began. The ice and snow had numbed the pain and swelling, but by the time I got home my lower legs were completely raw with no skin showing at all, just looking like hamburger, they were the size of my thighs and weeping fluid and blood. I had no sense of what to do and never went to seek medical help, just put salves on my legs and wore stockings to work to cover the carnage, then peeled them off the wounds at night. It took over 3 months to heal because the wounds constantly broke open and seeped blood and fluid. Now I know I am so lucky that I didn’t get a horrible infection. As you can imagine, my scars were hideous. They are still quite apparent, but significantly faded, but I do have to wear compression stockings or my legs will swell due to the damage to my lymph system. However, I wear shorts and skirts all of the time. You may be self conscious now, but I believe our scars are our stories and show what we have been through and how strong our bodies are to miraculously take us through life, healing and modifying as the years go by.



My heart was in my mouth reading your story, OMG. So glad you survived to tell the tale 

I used to live in the Arctic, memories came flooding back as a teen walking back home from a party at 01:00 down the side of the motorway in -25C. I was wearing a full length fur, fur-lined boots and gloves so I thought I'd be OK.  After a while my knees would no longer bend and hold me so I just twisted from hip to hip on straight legs. It was only an hour not 12 like you but I was scared. I arrived home I switched the on TV for 'company' and it blew sparks, my fingers had frozen. Took me a week to recover but nothing like your wounds.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I also found this inspiration photo saved from the same time period. How funny that years later I purchased a vintage Lydie clutch and sent it in to the Hermès spa to have the shoulder strap reattached where it had come loose. I’m still waiting for it to come back from Paris 2 years later!
> View attachment 4081176



Hope you're reminding them regularly, that sounds like a very long time


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> So I put together some colour selections (current and rested colours) for my upcoming trip...I figure if I have to make a quick decision, I had better have my colour choices worked out ahead of time...(swatches courtesy of l'ecrin)
> 
> When I typed this all out, I thought I wanted Purple, Blue, Green, Pink, Grey in that order.
> But when faced with actual colours, I found I preferred the sequence I have here - Pink ranks higher than blue. Not exhaustive by any means, but I may be able to show rather than tell the SA what I like.
> 
> I even had a wild thought of including a wild card of Jaune/Soufre, before reality reminded me it's too light and while it would go with my navys and greys, it would not be a true neutral in my wardrobe. I'd also get tired of it. I also recall @nicole0612 and the lovely Anise - I'd rank that more wearable than the Jaune in my wardrobe.
> 
> Now, I love Rose Pourpre as a great balance between Purple and Pink, but am less keen on Magnolia. Is it too chalky-sweet for a carry-every-day bag? Is it too specific/dated in 5 years?
> 
> I'd welcome some thoughts - specifically towards picking a colour that would have longevity as a daily schlepper (B30/K28) or a fun evening or summer bag (B25/K25). HW would really depend on the hue of the bag, so I'm not picky at this point. Black is absolutely not an option for me.
> 
> (But if I'm offered a black B or K, hmmmmm.....I don't know if I could turn it down)



(All) Those colours come across on my screen as being slightly brighter than they are in person. From what you say, go for a softer/greyer/darker shade than you think you may want. However, there's also a lot to be said for just going with your favourite colour if it's available, no compromise, and building outfits around it.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I ordered a few things from the LK Bennett Memorial Day sale but alas everything was too small. But I* think the dress might be worth exchanging!*
> View attachment 4083333


----------



## papertiger

Jochae said:


> Help me style please!!
> 
> I recently purchased these heels from a REALLY good acnestudios sale. When I first saw them, the first thing that ran in my mind is, “These would look great with a white lab coat that has my name embroidered on it.” (I have plans to go into immunological research).
> 
> The shoe fits well, it’s comfort is a 3/5, the quality is pretty good, but I just don’t know what to style them with. I couldn’t get any help from my mom and cousin because they think the heels are ugly. I honestly don’t think the shoes are cute either; I think they’re cool, interesting, and trendy.
> 
> I just have no clue what to style them with. I’ve searched online and on YouTube to see if I could find some outfit ideas but found one on Net-a-porter. I was hoping I could get some help here?? Any cool and interesting outfit ideas would be greatly appreciated!! TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 4084080
> View attachment 4084081
> View attachment 4084082
> View attachment 4084083
> View attachment 4084084



I think they're great. Go minimal Modern. To tone down the 'edge' wear with opaque black tights


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> (All) Those colours come across on my screen as being slightly brighter than they are in person. From what you say, go for a softer/greyer/darker shade than you think you may want. However, there's also a lot to be said for just going with your favourite colour if it's available, no compromise, and building outfits around it.


I figure the bag is going to last a lot longer than my existing wardrobe so I can gradually shift my clothing palette closer to the bag. 

I did a recon and I only have *5* useable bags - navy/purple, choc brown, pale pink (on deathbed), the bleu paon J, and a burgundy cross body that I rarely use. And my pale salmon C mini. Hence my wide open colour window.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4084512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for dress up Wednesday because today is our anniversary.  My big decision was which bag to carry. I was originally going for the white leather and toile Birkin 30cm but it was cool and gloomy so I opted for the black caviar Coco handle



Totally smart and wonderful, a very Happy Anniversary *gracekelly*


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> My new Aquazzuras came! My first pair from this brand and I think it’s love. These are 39.5, but then I panicked and thought they might run like Louboutins and Choos so I ordered the 40 as well. The 39.5 is good, I might have even be able to take a 39 but then I might be a little squished in the toes. I figured I can always put a little pad in the front of these if need be. Please excuse the workout leggings and my messy closet floor. Just got back from a run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084522
> View attachment 4084523
> View attachment 4084524


----------



## papertiger

Knicole said:


> View attachment 4084605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else enjoy vintage clothing? I just bought this vintage Cerruti 1881 trench. So classic and goes great with everything. Need to get it tailored but sooo happy with this find. I love vintage finds.



It's supposed to fit that way, love it just the way it is.

Here's a vintage 1980s one of mine (if reverses to black leather) worn with a Rolls Royce chauffeur's cap from 1970s


----------



## papertiger

DUT: It's fresh out so back in a Spring-weight fur and Amazones (colour of the border is more dark, green-gold) to buy a litre of soya milk.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> So I put together some colour selections (current and rested colours) for my upcoming trip...I figure if I have to make a quick decision, I had better have my colour choices worked out ahead of time...(swatches courtesy of l'ecrin)
> 
> When I typed this all out, I thought I wanted Purple, Blue, Green, Pink, Grey in that order.
> But when faced with actual colours, I found I preferred the sequence I have here - Pink ranks higher than blue. Not exhaustive by any means, but I may be able to show rather than tell the SA what I like.
> 
> I even had a wild thought of including a wild card of Jaune/Soufre, before reality reminded me it's too light and while it would go with my navys and greys, it would not be a true neutral in my wardrobe. I'd also get tired of it. I also recall @nicole0612 and the lovely Anise - I'd rank that more wearable than the Jaune in my wardrobe.
> 
> Now, I love Rose Pourpre as a great balance between Purple and Pink, but am less keen on Magnolia. Is it too chalky-sweet for a carry-every-day bag? Is it too specific/dated in 5 years?
> 
> I'd welcome some thoughts - specifically towards picking a colour that would have longevity as a daily schlepper (B30/K28) or a fun evening or summer bag (B25/K25). HW would really depend on the hue of the bag, so I'm not picky at this point. Black is absolutely not an option for me.
> 
> (But if I'm offered a black B or K, hmmmmm.....I don't know if I could turn it down)


I have several of these colors and I don't think any of them look very accurate from the samples here. I would look up actual photos of bags in these colors in the color reference threads and in action thread.  Also, as you probably know, not all of these colors are currently available, so that should narrow it down.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> My heart was in my mouth reading your story, OMG. So glad you survived to tell the tale
> 
> I used to live in the Arctic, memories came flooding back as a teen walking back home from a party at 01:00 down the side of the motorway in -25C. I was wearing a full length fur, fur-lined boots and gloves so I thought I'd be OK.  After a while my knees would no longer bend and hold me so I just twisted from hip to hip on straight legs. It was only an hour not 12 like you but I was scared. I arrived home I switched the on TV for 'company' and it blew sparks, my fingers had frozen. Took me a week to recover but nothing like your wounds.


It is frightening how weather and nature can turn deadly so quickly.  I am always so amazed when a story is reported about some hiker or camper who was lost in the mountains for days with very low temperatures overnight and eventually recovered alive.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Hope you're reminding them regularly, that sounds like a very long time


A very long time!  I "checked in" again since I wrote the post and now they say it will be here next week.  I won't hold my breath


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> It's supposed to fit that way, love it just the way it is.
> 
> Here's a vintage 1980s one of mine (if reverses to black leather) worn with a Rolls Royce chauffeur's cap from 1970s





papertiger said:


> DUT: It's fresh out so back in a Spring-weight fur and Amazones (colour of the border is more dark, green-gold) to buy a litre of soya milk.


Both so beautiful! You wear both looks so well!


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> I have several of these colors and I don't think any of them look very accurate from the samples here. I would look up actual photos of bags in these colors in the color reference threads and in action thread.  Also, as you probably know, not all of these colors are currently available, so that should narrow it down.


True on both counts - I guess I’ve looked at so many bags here, that my brain is filling in what I’ve been attracted to.  While some are way off (ahem, anemone), maybe that’s why I didn’t like the blue swatches, although I’ve admired many blue bags here.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> DUT: It's fresh out so back in a Spring-weight fur and Amazones (colour of the border is more dark, green-gold) to buy a litre of soya milk.


You are so cute!! Both outfits are awesome!


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

Knicole said:


> View attachment 4084605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else enjoy vintage clothing? I just bought this vintage Cerruti 1881 trench. So classic and goes great with everything. Need to get it tailored but sooo happy with this find. I love vintage finds.



I find more satisfaction in finding and restoring vintage bags than buying them new full price. For one the quality for me imo was superior. For two I love a deal and for three the elbow grease that comes from cleaning a used item and seeing it shine is satisfying. Enjoy [emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> You are so cute!! Both outfits are awesome!



Thank you XXX


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Both so beautiful! You wear both looks so well!



Thank you too X

I can't see the first pic without remembering - I forgot to put my rings on after having a shower!


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> (All) Those colours come across on my screen as being slightly brighter than they are in person. From what you say, go for a softer/greyer/darker shade than you think you may want.* However, there's also a lot to be said for just going with your favourite colour if it's available, no compromise, and building outfits around it.*



Genie--What PT said.   Go for blind love.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> It's supposed to fit that way, love it just the way it is.
> 
> Here's a vintage 1980s one of mine (if reverses to black leather) worn with a Rolls Royce chauffeur's cap from 1970s





papertiger said:


> DUT: It's fresh out so back in a Spring-weight fur and Amazones (colour of the border is more dark, green-gold) to buy a litre of soya milk.


Love both looks! I know I've said this a million times before, but you have one of the most unique and individualized senses of style I've ever seen - it's amazing how you've been able to flawlessly cultivate this!



Cordeliere said:


> Genie--What PT said.   Go for blind love.


I'm in the blind love camp as well, @Genie27. I really think there's something to be said for when you know, you know. This is how I've decided on the colors of both of my H bags and I regret absolutely nothing.


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> Genie--What PT said.   Go for blind love.



Absolutely! I have no problem using my pop colors and jewel tones and often struggle more to use my “neutrals”. Genie, you don’t shy away from color, so go with what you love.


----------



## nicole0612

Case in point, I immediately grabbed my Capucine (bright coral) Birkin to wear with this outfit. It does match well, but it is one of my most used bags, it seems to match almost everything. 




Thursday OOTD


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Wow you guys are so stylish! Nicole that's an amazing outfit and papertiger both of yours were great.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Love both looks! I know I've said this a million times before, but you have one of the most unique and individualized senses of style I've ever seen - it's amazing how you've been able to flawlessly cultivate this!
> 
> 
> I'm in the blind love camp as well, @Genie27. I really think there's something to be said for when you know, you know. This is how I've decided on the colors of both of my H bags and I regret absolutely nothing.



 

It's called 'grab-and-go' style


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> Case in point, I immediately grabbed my Capucine (bright coral) Birkin to wear with this outfit. It does match well, but it is one of my most used bags, it seems to match almost everything.
> View attachment 4085603
> 
> View attachment 4085604
> 
> Thursday OOTD



Absolutely gorgeous! That coat (jacket?) is breathtaking wonderful, reminds me of a Ferragamo Creation bag/scarf that I'm eyeing (just entertainment) I absolutely love their archive Creations.

Looking at your skirt makes me want to wear something floaty and silk tonight


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Wow you guys are so stylish! Nicole that's an amazing outfit and papertiger both of yours were great.



Thank you *HBG *X


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> Case in point, I immediately grabbed my Capucine (bright coral) Birkin to wear with this outfit. It does match well, but it is one of my most used bags, it seems to match almost everything.
> View attachment 4085603
> 
> View attachment 4085604
> 
> Thursday OOTD


Oh what a beautiful jacket!!!! I love this outfit and capuchine would indeed work with this.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

in my fave blazer today, picked up 8 years ago in a boutique in Paris .


----------



## gracekelly

Thanks to all of you for your comments and likes re my jacket post and anniversary wishes.  We had a lovely time, but I have to say that we always do.  We don't even look at our cell phones when we are out with together.   We are always mystified how people have so devolved in their relationships.  There was a table near us with three generations and all of them including the youngest, who could not have been more than 6 or 7 were glued to the phones.  Sad.


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> It's supposed to fit that way, love it just the way it is.
> 
> Here's a vintage 1980s one of mine (if reverses to black leather) worn with a Rolls Royce chauffeur's cap from 1970s


Love the cap!  Right on trend for Chanel Fall!  Throw some hat netting on it like they did.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> Genie--What PT said.   Go for blind love.


Agree 100%


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> Genie--What PT said.   Go for blind love.



There is a lot to be said for blind love.  I think that the best wardrobe decisions are based upon this concept.  You will certainly wear these things the most.  This is probably why I can't go shopping with another person.  I don't want to be swayed into buying something I will regret later.  Input is nice, but you are the person spending the money and wearing it.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> There is a lot to be said for blind love.  I think that the best wardrobe decisions are based upon this concept.  You will certainly wear these things the most.  This is probably why I can't go shopping with another person.  I don't want to be swayed into buying something I will regret later.  Input is nice, but you are the person spending the money and wearing it.



Perfectly said! It is good to plan out basic wardrobe staples, but the things that elevate a wardrobe from like to love in the mind of its owner are those pieces that were bought out of pure enamor. The basic, well thought out parts of a wardrobe are meant to elevate the pure love pieces by making them wearable and versatile.


----------



## Genie27

True! I have not been excited about handbags for a while because I went for 'goes with everything' brown and black. Even my lovely BV bags don't make me feel as happy as my bright H - that one was blind love and I am really missing it this summer as I put it away for the showings. The BV ebene and navy/purple are practical, the leather is lovely, but I find them to be utilitarian. The equivalent of a black umbrella. 

In a way, I am and am not really stressing about the colour, because it's either the right one or it's not. *If* I'm lucky enough to get an appointment, and *if* I'm lucky enough to be offered a B or K. Lot's of *ifs* so if it's meant to be, it will. And if not, then I will still enjoy Paris - there is still lots of other shopping and eating and walking to enjoy.


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4085806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my fave blazer today, picked up 8 years ago in a boutique in Paris .


This is so pretty! I love having favourites that are classic and can be pulled out a decade later and still look current.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> True! I have not been excited about handbags for a while because I went for 'goes with everything' brown and black. Even my lovely BV bags don't make me feel as happy as my bright H - that one was blind love and I am really missing it this summer as I put it away for the showings. The BV ebene and navy/purple are practical, the leather is lovely, but I find them to be utilitarian. The equivalent of a black umbrella.
> 
> In a way, I am and am not really stressing about the colour, because it's either the right one or it's not. *If* I'm lucky enough to get an appointment, and *if* I'm lucky enough to be offered a B or K. Lot's of *ifs* so if it's meant to be, it will. And if not, then I will still enjoy Paris - there is still lots of other shopping and eating and walking to enjoy.


Forgive me if you have mentioned this before, but would you be able to score a B or K in your home store if Paris doesn't work out?


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Love the cap!  Right on trend for Chanel Fall!  Throw some hat netting on it like they did.



Somewhere I have my oversized couture Chanel lambskin bow with netting (little velvet bows on the netting). If it'll detach from the bow easily I'll use that otherwise a trip too V V Rouleaux


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4085806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my fave blazer today, picked up 8 years ago in a boutique in Paris .



Must say great colour and cut jacket on you


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Somewhere I have my oversized couture Chanel lambskin bow with netting (little velvet bows on the netting). If it'll detach from the bow easily I'll use that otherwise a trip too V V Rouleaux


I had to find French netting on Etsy.  I know I posted a picture of my copycat look with the black newsboy cap and the netting and a brooch.  Another poster rightly pointed out that it matched a Dior print ad more than the Chanel.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Forgive me if you have mentioned this before, but would you be able to score a B or K in your home store if Paris doesn't work out?


It would be a project, involving planning, strategy and forethought. And spending $$ to get it. It's an option. My store has a lot of big spenders, long term clients, and a non existent wait list. I've heard SAs encourage people to purchase on line rather than come in to the store. 

It's a new flagship store, so perhaps things have changed. I know they have bags available, but there are so many clients that want them, that it's extremely competitive. It maybe an option but not an easy one.


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Wow you guys are so stylish! Nicole that's an amazing outfit and papertiger both of yours were great.





papertiger said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! That coat (jacket?) is breathtaking wonderful, reminds me of a Ferragamo Creation bag/scarf that I'm eyeing (just entertainment) I absolutely love their archive Creations.
> 
> Looking at your skirt makes me want to wear something floaty and silk tonight





Genie27 said:


> Oh what a beautiful jacket!!!! I love this outfit and capuchine would indeed work with this.



Thank you! A flowing silk skirt, a knit tee and interesting flats are my uniform.


----------



## Cordeliere

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4085806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my fave blazer today, picked up 8 years ago in a boutique in Paris .



Every time I see one of your postings, I am always blown away at how you can be so trim after multiple children.  A great body is absolutely the best fashion accessory and no amount of money can buy it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Day to night with my bronze mini today.  This bag is such a great neutral for me. All of my bracelets today are from Uno de 50.


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Day to night with my bronze mini today.  This bag is such a great neutral for me. All of my bracelets today are from Uno de 50.



You look pretty in your flowy skirt and mini. Bronze is such a versatile color, if I could only have one Chanel bag it would be bronze.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

papertiger said:


> Must say great colour and cut jacket on you





Cordeliere said:


> Every time I see one of your postings, I am always blown away at how you can be so trim after multiple children.  A great body is absolutely the best fashion accessory and no amount of money can buy it.



You guys are too nice!  I appreciate it even though I'm still struggling with the last 15 pregnancy pounds but would actually feel fine just losing 5 of those, as I don't need to have a bomb bikini body anymore. It's so fun to be in the US and in a bathing suit and tell people I have 4 kids or out somewhere dressed up and tell people my age, it helps my ego so much! This younger, gorgeous guy in Miami in March just kept repeating, "38?! ...38?! .......38?!" Just could not get his head around it. 

Where I live,  I don't look especially good for my age or for having had kids, because here the Nordic women never get overweight and my face looks exactly my age, relative to everyone around me.  You see women with perfect bikini bodies splashing with their brood all summer long and it's not remarkable. I hang out with friends my age (+/- 10 yrs) and I'm not the standout by any means on any metric. Except my handbag obsession. But in the US, I can enjoy a little ego boost with a flow of comments from random people.  I deserve it because my husband absolutely never compliments me even though I throw a tantrum regularly about it and beg him to change. 

This summer in Tennessee I expect people will be horrified and genuinely ask me if I ever eat, as it's a far more overweight part of the country than Miami Beach.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm wearing a scarf as as dress today, cinched with a belt!


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Day to night with my bronze mini today.  This bag is such a great neutral for me. All of my bracelets today are from Uno de 50.



Lovely outfit and pictures, making me hungry too now ha ha


----------



## momasaurus

Has anyone heard from @Joannadyne ? I miss her here....


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You guys are too nice!  I appreciate it even though I'm still struggling with the last 15 pregnancy pounds but would actually feel fine just losing 5 of those, as I don't need to have a bomb bikini body anymore. It's so fun to be in the US and in a bathing suit and tell people I have 4 kids or out somewhere dressed up and tell people my age, it helps my ego so much! This younger, gorgeous guy in Miami in March just kept repeating, "38?! ...38?! .......38?!" Just could not get his head around it.
> 
> Where I live,  I don't look especially good for my age or for having had kids, because here the Nordic women never get overweight and my face looks exactly my age, relative to everyone around me.  You see women with perfect bikini bodies splashing with their brood all summer long and it's not remarkable. I hang out with friends my age (+/- 10 yrs) and I'm not the standout by any means on any metric. Except my handbag obsession. But in the US, I can enjoy a little ego boost with a flow of comments from random people.  I deserve it because my husband absolutely never compliments me even though I throw a tantrum regularly about it and beg him to change.
> 
> This summer in Tennessee I expect people will be horrified and genuinely ask me if I ever eat, as it's a far more overweight part of the country than Miami Beach.



Objectively, you do look incredible! And now I want to know what Nordic women do to maintain their figure and health. Are you in Norway?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

No you keep going east until just before you hit Russia. 
I don't know what they do, but I do know we don't get much sun exposure so that probably helps. You would think the high alcohol consumption would negate those benefits though...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

But oh thank you @cafecreme15 ! I'm honored to be called incredible by a living doll like you!


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> Lovely outfit and pictures, making me hungry too now ha ha


Thank you, papertiger.


----------



## Dextersmom

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4086874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing a scarf as as dress today, cinched with a belt!


What a darling look.


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> You look pretty in your flowy skirt and mini. Bronze is such a versatile color, if I could only have one Chanel bag it would be bronze.


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## cafecreme15

My shopping adventures today!
I popped into Hermès to see my SA and pick up my little chaine d’ancre earrings and has the privilege of seeing, holding, and smelling a faubourg barenia B, and let me tell you, it was magic!! Someone bought it via phone while I was there.


Popped in Ralph Lauren which had one of the most gorgeous dressing rooms I’ve ever been in. 


And I saw this dress from across the room and went right to it! Did I need it? No. Did I get it? Of course.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> True! I have not been excited about handbags for a while because I went for 'goes with everything' brown and black. Even my lovely BV bags don't make me feel as happy as my bright H - that one was blind love and I am really missing it this summer as I put it away for the showings. The BV ebene and navy/purple are practical, the leather is lovely, but I find them to be utilitarian. The equivalent of a black umbrella.
> 
> In a way, I am and am not really stressing about the colour, because it's either the right one or it's not. *If* I'm lucky enough to get an appointment, and *if* I'm lucky enough to be offered a B or K. Lot's of *ifs* so if it's meant to be, it will. And if not, then I will still enjoy Paris - there is still lots of other shopping and eating and walking to enjoy.


Genie, I wish you a lovely, unforgettable trip to Paris and if they offer you the right B/K I would be overjoyed for you. Take the Chanel. *goes back under rock*.


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> My shopping adventures today!
> I popped into Hermès to see my SA and pick up my little chaine d’ancre earrings and has the privilege of seeing, holding, and smelling a faubourg barenia B, and let me tell you, it was magic!! Someone bought it via phone while I was there.
> View attachment 4087596
> 
> Popped in Ralph Lauren which had one of the most gorgeous dressing rooms I’ve ever been in.
> View attachment 4087599
> 
> And I saw this dress from across the room and went right to it! Did I need it? No. Did I get it? Of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087601


YOu had a very good day!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

momasaurus said:


> YOu had a very good day!!!


Indeed I did! Was a much needed bar exam study break! I will share the earrings once I unbox them


----------



## Dextersmom

Some shots I took last night before/during dinner.  I also took a close up of my new Uno de 50 B12 bracelet.  It is the one that looks like a hammered nail.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Some shots I took last night before/during dinner.  I also took a close up of my new Uno de 50 B12 bracelet.  It is the one that looks like a hammered nail.


You, your jewelry, the food, and the setting are all gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> You, your jewelry, the food, and the setting are all gorgeous!


Thank you, cafecreme.  You are very kind.


----------



## dharma

Lovely dress@cafecreme!
Gorgeous! @Dextersmom
@Cordeliere   I was looking at the first page of this thread again and admiring your raisin box toolbox. Have you used it much? It’s such a cool bag!

As promised here is DD in the Alexander McQueen dress. Sewing on the buttons was not a big deal, and I tailored it slightly to fit her petite torso. She was thrilled. An extremely talented floral designer friend made the exquisite hair piece.


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> Lovely dress@cafecreme!
> Gorgeous! @Dextersmom
> @Cordeliere   I was looking at the first page of this thread again and admiring your raisin box toolbox. Have you used it much? It’s such a cool bag!
> 
> As promised here is DD in the Alexander McQueen dress. Sewing on the buttons was not a big deal, and I tailored it slightly to fit her petite torso. She was thrilled. An extremely talented floral designer friend made the exquisite hair piece.
> View attachment 4088902
> View attachment 4088903


Fabulous look!!! And I love the earrings. She looks very cool! Good job, mom.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

dharma said:


> Lovely dress@cafecreme!
> Gorgeous! @Dextersmom
> @Cordeliere   I was looking at the first page of this thread again and admiring your raisin box toolbox. Have you used it much? It’s such a cool bag!
> 
> As promised here is DD in the Alexander McQueen dress. Sewing on the buttons was not a big deal, and I tailored it slightly to fit her petite torso. She was thrilled. An extremely talented floral designer friend made the exquisite hair piece.
> View attachment 4088902
> View attachment 4088903



Gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## cafecreme15

dharma said:


> Lovely dress@cafecreme!
> Gorgeous! @Dextersmom
> @Cordeliere   I was looking at the first page of this thread again and admiring your raisin box toolbox. Have you used it much? It’s such a cool bag!
> 
> As promised here is DD in the Alexander McQueen dress. Sewing on the buttons was not a big deal, and I tailored it slightly to fit her petite torso. She was thrilled. An extremely talented floral designer friend made the exquisite hair piece.
> View attachment 4088902
> View attachment 4088903



Wow what a show stopper!! You are so talented. Hope she had a wonderful time!


----------



## Dextersmom

dharma said:


> Lovely dress@cafecreme!
> Gorgeous! @Dextersmom
> @Cordeliere   I was looking at the first page of this thread again and admiring your raisin box toolbox. Have you used it much? It’s such a cool bag!
> 
> As promised here is DD in the Alexander McQueen dress. Sewing on the buttons was not a big deal, and I tailored it slightly to fit her petite torso. She was thrilled. An extremely talented floral designer friend made the exquisite hair piece.
> View attachment 4088902
> View attachment 4088903


Thank you dharma and my goodness, your daughter looks so beautiful and ethereal.


----------



## cremel

Cafecreme!!! Big congrats!!! These are precious pieces!


----------



## cremel

Dextersmom!! Beautiful life style!!!


----------



## cremel

Wow! Dharma your daughter is lovely! That MQ dress looks perfect on her.  I love her hair piece too.


----------



## cremel

And cafecreme I love the floral dress. Good decision to taking it home. [emoji3]


----------



## gracekelly

Dextersmom said:


> Some shots I took last night before/during dinner.  I also took a close up of my new Uno de 50 B12 bracelet.  It is the one that looks like a hammered nail.


What a cool bracelet!  Like this so much better than the Cartier Nail and the price point is so much friendlier!


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> My shopping adventures today!
> I popped into Hermès to see my SA and pick up my little chaine d’ancre earrings and has the privilege of seeing, holding, and smelling a faubourg barenia B, and let me tell you, it was magic!! Someone bought it via phone while I was there.
> View attachment 4087596
> 
> Popped in Ralph Lauren which had one of the most gorgeous dressing rooms I’ve ever been in.
> View attachment 4087599
> 
> And I saw this dress from across the room and went right to it! Did I need it? No. Did I get it? Of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087601


So lovely!  You can put the barenia on your aspiration list lol!  I remember my father telling us what he did to study for the bar exam.  He was holed up in a hotel room for a week with some study group buddies.  He was proud to pass on the first try, so whatever he did worked.

Just wanted to add that you went to a top law school so you are obviously a good student and know how to study  You will do just great!


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> So lovely!  You can put the barenia on your aspiration list lol!  I remember my father telling us what he did to study for the bar exam.  He was holed up in a hotel room for a week with some study group buddies.  He was proud to pass on the first try, so whatever he did worked.
> 
> Just wanted to add that you went to a top law school so you are obviously a good student and know how to study  You will do just great!


Thank you so much Grace! Your father was able to pass by only studying for a week?! Our prep course has us studying 10 hours a day 7 days a week for two months straight! When I am feeling frustrated and tired and think to myself "why am I doing this?" I can look at a picture of the barenia birkin and get my answer  I really appreciate your vote of confidence, that is so kind of you!


----------



## cafecreme15

cremel said:


> Cafecreme!!! Big congrats!!! These are precious pieces!





cremel said:


> And cafecreme I love the floral dress. Good decision to taking it home. [emoji3]


Thank you dear Cremel!


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much Grace! Your father was able to pass by only studying for a week?! Our prep course has us studying 10 hours a day 7 days a week for two months straight! When I am feeling frustrated and tired and think to myself "why am I doing this?" I can look at a picture of the barenia birkin and get my answer  I really appreciate your vote of confidence, that is so kind of you!


Back then, he could never have taken two months to study.  He supported himself all through college and law school and was working at a very well known NYC law firm at the time.  Things were quite different then and he counted himself lucky to be able to do the study group.  He said several guys were holed up in the hotel room, it wasn't pretty! lol!  Of course, he would have been the first person to tell you how smart he was


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Back then, he could never have taken two months to study.  He supported himself all through college and law school and was working at a very well known NYC law firm at the time.  Things were quite different then and he counted himself lucky to be able to do the study group.  He said several guys were holed up in the hotel room, it wasn't pretty! lol!  Of course, he would have been the first person to tell you how smart he was


Haha! Things have changed so much for the bar exam. Law firms now will not let you start work until a couple of months after you take the test. I watched the Tom Cruise movie The Firm a few months ago for the first time and it shows him studying for the bar WHILE he was working! That would literally never happen now; these prep companies make bar studying a full time job and then some all by itself.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Haha! Things have changed so much for the bar exam. Law firms now will not let you start work until a couple of months after you take the test. I watched the Tom Cruise movie The Firm a few months ago for the first time and it shows him studying for the bar WHILE he was working! That would literally never happen now; these prep companies make bar studying a full time job and then some all by itself.



That is very interesting.  He worked at this firm the entire time he was in law school, obviously not as an attorney.  They did entertainment law and represented writers  mostly and he had some great stories about the clients.  Yes, I remember that Cruise movie very well.  Sounds like the prep companies are calling all the shots.  Another industry!


----------



## Dextersmom

gracekelly said:


> What a cool bracelet!  Like this so much better than the Cartier Nail and the price point is so much friendlier!


Thank you gracekelly. Me too and no kidding about the price difference! 


cremel said:


> Dextersmom!! Beautiful life style!!!


Thank you cremel.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> That is very interesting.  He worked at this firm the entire time he was in law school, obviously not as an attorney.  They did entertainment law and represented writers  mostly and he had some great stories about the clients.  Yes, I remember that Cruise movie very well.  Sounds like the prep companies are calling all the shots.  Another industry!



Yup! Another way for these companies to make money. Normally I would complain about what I call the law school industrial complex, but my firm is paying for my prep course so I can’t gripe too much [emoji23]


----------



## Cordeliere

dharma said:


> Lovely dress@cafecreme!
> Gorgeous! @Dextersmom
> @Cordeliere   I was looking at the first page of this thread again and admiring your raisin box toolbox. Have you used it much? It’s such a cool bag!
> 
> As promised here is DD in the Alexander McQueen dress. Sewing on the buttons was not a big deal, and I tailored it slightly to fit her petite torso. She was thrilled. An extremely talented floral designer friend made the exquisite hair piece.
> View attachment 4088902
> View attachment 4088903



How awesome!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Crazy pants right?


----------



## dharma

Thank you for the likes and compliments! DD had a great time and loved the dress. I enjoy working on such beautifully crafted garments, you can learn so much. 
@cafecreme15 good luck with your studies!


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Crazy pants right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089787


Beautiful colors! I love this look on you.


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Crazy pants right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089787



They’re fab on you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thank you guys! They are so comfy. 7 for all mankind stretchy pants found at the thrift store for single digit price tag, that I just love because they are happy and comfy,  plus top I bought while buying groceries at Lidl, for like ten euros. And Etsy purse from Belgium (Cathy Roels) which is really well made and leather lined!


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Crazy pants right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089787


Love this whole look! The bag makes the pants, and the top is the perfect complement! Great job!


----------



## Genie27

dharma said:


> Lovely dress@cafecreme!
> Gorgeous! @Dextersmom
> @Cordeliere   I was looking at the first page of this thread again and admiring your raisin box toolbox. Have you used it much? It’s such a cool bag!
> 
> As promised here is DD in the Alexander McQueen dress. Sewing on the buttons was not a big deal, and I tailored it slightly to fit her petite torso. She was thrilled. An extremely talented floral designer friend made the exquisite hair piece.
> View attachment 4088902
> View attachment 4088903


So gorgeous!! Your daughter is lovely and her whole look is amazing!


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you guys! They are so comfy. 7 for all mankind stretchy pants found at the thrift store for single digit price tag, that I just love because they are happy and comfy,  plus top I bought while buying groceries at Lidl, for like ten euros. And Etsy purse from Belgium (Cathy Roels) which is really well made and leather lined!


Fabulous! I was sure the blouse was something designer-y. Well done, HBG!!!


----------



## gracekelly

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Crazy pants right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089787



Great look!


----------



## Dextersmom

Walter presents my June shoe additions; light red ballerina's and dark red spa slides/mules.  I have been wearing the ballet flats around the house for a couple of days to break them in before I wear them out and Walter thought it would be a good idea to take a bath with them.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Walter presents my June shoe additions; light red ballerina's and dark red spa slides/mules.  I have been wearing the ballet flats around the house for a couple of days to break them in before I wear them out and Walter thought it would be a good idea to take a bath with them.


Love these pictures!! Shoes are beautiful of course. Cats are always so helpful, aren't they?


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Love these pictures!! Shoes are beautiful of course. Cats are always so helpful, aren't they?


Thanks, cafecreme.   He is and he thinks everything I buy is actually for him!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Genie27 said:


> Love this whole look! The bag makes the pants, and the top is the perfect complement! Great job!


Thank you! Thrift store & grocery store clothes for the win!


momasaurus said:


> Fabulous! I was sure the blouse was something designer-y. Well done, HBG!!!


Thanks! It's that satiny front panel that looks posh and the sleeves and back are simple tricot. I waited months before the pants came along and was the clear partner for the pants on chilly days. The pants go great with white on hot days.


gracekelly said:


> Great look!



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Looking for netting, I found this great millenary supply shop if anyone needs to make or change a hat they have. 

Putting it here: 

https://www.petershams.com/


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> My shopping adventures today!
> I popped into Hermès to see my SA and pick up my little chaine d’ancre earrings and has the privilege of seeing, holding, and smelling a faubourg barenia B, and let me tell you, it was magic!! Someone bought it via phone while I was there.
> View attachment 4087596
> 
> Popped in Ralph Lauren which had one of the most gorgeous dressing rooms I’ve ever been in.
> View attachment 4087599
> 
> And I saw this dress from across the room and went right to it! Did I need it? No. Did I get it? Of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087601



That dress was made for you!!! No brainer


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Some shots I took last night before/during dinner.  I also took a close up of my new Uno de 50 B12 bracelet.  It is the one that looks like a hammered nail.



Right there with you   looks like a magical (and tasty) place to eat, and that bracelet is fab as are your new red shoes


----------



## papertiger

dharma said:


> Lovely dress@cafecreme!
> Gorgeous! @Dextersmom
> @Cordeliere   I was looking at the first page of this thread again and admiring your raisin box toolbox. Have you used it much? It’s such a cool bag!
> 
> As promised here is DD in the Alexander McQueen dress. Sewing on the buttons was not a big deal, and I tailored it slightly to fit her petite torso. She was thrilled. An extremely talented floral designer friend made the exquisite hair piece.
> View attachment 4088902
> View attachment 4088903



Gosh she looks a_ma_zing, you did a great job, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Crazy pants right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089787



Not so crazy, they look great on you, is the print _sakura_?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

papertiger said:


> Not so crazy, they look great on you, is the print _sakura_?



Yup and thank you! 



Second hand chambray tunic, Zara linen tangerine pants, vintage fendi wool scarf and a navy knit top from Lidl again! 

I love how these 4 colors all tie together precisely with this scarf! I love when things come together by chance like with the previous outfit.


----------



## momasaurus

My local library hosted an author talk with Lauren Weisberger (The Devil Wears Prada, When Life Gives You Lululemons) last night. She was so charming. She said the difference between book tours 15 years ago and now is that now you can't just wear the same outfit to all the appearances. And she admitted that she had resisted social media because she thought it was a fad!


----------



## cafecreme15

momasaurus said:


> My local library hosted an author talk with Lauren Weisberger (The Devil Wears Prada, When Life Gives You Lululemons) last night. She was so charming. She said the difference between book tours 15 years ago and now is that now you can't just wear the same outfit to all the appearances. And she admitted that she had resisted social media because she thought it was a fad!



How cool! Devil Wears Prada is one of my all time favorite movies. Anything that combines high end fashion and Meryl Streep is a winner in my book.


----------



## cafecreme15

I unboxed and am wearing my new tpm chaine d’ancre earrings! They’re VERY small but I think they’re the perfect subtle stud for every day.


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> Lovely dress@cafecreme!
> Gorgeous! @Dextersmom
> @Cordeliere   I was looking at the first page of this thread again and admiring your raisin box toolbox. Have you used it much? It’s such a cool bag!
> 
> As promised here is DD in the Alexander McQueen dress. Sewing on the buttons was not a big deal, and I tailored it slightly to fit her petite torso. She was thrilled. An extremely talented floral designer friend made the exquisite hair piece.
> View attachment 4088902
> View attachment 4088903


I have been waiting for this reveal!  It is even more gorgeous on your beautiful daughter. The flowers in her hair are a lovely touch.  What a wonderful mom you are for making this dream of a dress come true!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> I unboxed and am wearing my new tpm chaine d’ancre earrings! They’re VERY small but I think they’re the perfect subtle stud for every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091183
> View attachment 4091184


Very practical for daily use


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yup and thank you!
> View attachment 4090865
> 
> 
> Second hand chambray tunic, Zara linen tangerine pants, vintage fendi wool scarf and a navy knit top from Lidl again!
> 
> I love how these 4 colors all tie together precisely with this scarf! I love when things come together by chance like with the previous outfit.
> View attachment 4090866


This is my kind of look!  Fab. Vintage Fendi is very cool.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dharma, your daughter looks very classy and beautiful. Well done and congratulations.
cafe, good luck with your studies. Hermes as stimulus? Why not. Whatever works for you 

I tried on new trainers at Chanel yesterday. First, wanted to see what these feel IRL

View attachment 4091616

View attachment 4091624

I didn’t like the dark blue part. It’s patent leather or plastic. Anyway, something patenty-shiny. Not to my taste

And these black ones. They are obviously Chanel’s take on the sock-trainer trend. The black is a very soft fabric. Very comfortable but the fabric is so soft that is not keeping shape at all. 
View attachment 4091619

View attachment 4091620



Edit: sorry guys. I don’t know what’s going on with the photos. I tried several times to reattach, they are still not opening


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> Right there with you   looks like a magical (and tasty) place to eat, and that bracelet is fab as are your new red shoes


Thank you so much, as always, papertiger.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> I unboxed and am wearing my new tpm chaine d’ancre earrings! They’re VERY small but I think they’re the perfect subtle stud for every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091183
> View attachment 4091184


Lovely on you, cafecreme.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

nicole0612 said:


> This is my kind of look!  Fab. Vintage Fendi is very cool.



Oh thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm having a passionate love affair with my new to me second hand Frye boots I got for €20!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And loving this thrift store found dress with my Massaccesi bag. My only nubuck purse and this dress is the only bit of yellow in my wardrobe. I love yellow but it does not love me.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Draft 2
About Chanel
So, these I wanted to see. Ok, no harm to my budget. The dark blue part is something patent which makes me not like them


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

And these black ones. They are obviously Chanel’s take on the sock-trainer trend. The black is a very soft fabric. Very comfortable but the fabric is so soft that is not keeping shape at all. With my wide feet and bunions, they might turn into old socks pretty soon


----------



## Sheikha Latifa




----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Draft 2
> About Chanel
> So, these I wanted to see. Ok, no harm to my budget. The dark blue part is something patent which makes me not like them
> View attachment 4092010


Great colors, though. Perky but also sweet, in a funny way.


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4092028


Most awesome trousers!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

momasaurus said:


> Great colors, though. Perky but also sweet, in a funny way.



Thats what I thought when I saw them online. Cute colours. But those patent parts make them look plastic-y and even cheap to me.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

momasaurus said:


> Most awesome trousers!!!



) thx!


----------



## dharma

Sheikha Latifa said:


> ) thx!


Love the trousers as well! I really like the black Chanel’s but if you don’t feel like they will hold up, pass. There are too many that look like this to overpay for the Chanel label.


----------



## dharma

Thank you @papertiger , @nicole0612 @Sheikha Latifa and @calexandre


----------



## Genie27

So after a few tries we finally got an appointment in BFs name. Go figure, no purchase history in France at all. 

After taking my details (B30/K28/K25, colours, leather, hw etc) the SA disappeared for a while and finally came back with a giant box and a few small ones. She took me to a side section and said she only had a larger bag to show me - a B35 in RCasaque.  I was pretty sure it would be too big, but I asked to see it anyway. 

It looked good from the front, but unfortunately too wide at the base for my lifestyle. I’d forever be bumping it, the few items I carry would be rattling around and I would have been tempted to carry my lunch in it to avoid carrying a second carrier. 

So I turned it down. A brand new, from the flagship B. 

They had a DS36 in RC/Etain but I was underwhelmed. No Pico other than black. 

I did get some very lovely SLGs that I will enjoy using in my J and non-H bags. Pics of those when I get home. 

I’d say if you have a relationship with your home store SA don’t bother with the appointment process - it’s tedious and stressful, and the SA strongly hinted that they keep the smaller bags for their Asian clients, and that their French clients love the larger sizes. If I were taller, with a different lifestyle I would have loved it. 

They do have a wide selection of other items and I had fun shopping for those as it was a lot less stressful compared to three years ago when the whole store felt like a zoo.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> So after a few tries we finally got an appointment in BFs name. Go figure, no purchase history in France at all.
> 
> After taking my details (B30/K28/K25, colours, leather, hw etc) the SA disappeared for a while and finally came back with a giant box and a few small ones. She took me to a side section and said she only had a larger bag to show me - a B35 in RCasaque.  I was pretty sure it would be too big, but I asked to see it anyway.
> 
> It looked good from the front, but unfortunately too wide at the base for my lifestyle. I’d forever be bumping it, the few items I carry would be rattling around and I would have been tempted to carry my lunch in it to avoid carrying a second carrier.
> 
> So I turned it down. A brand new, from the flagship B.
> 
> They had a DS36 in RC/Etain but I was underwhelmed. No Pico other than black.
> 
> I did get some very lovely SLGs that I will enjoy using in my J and non-H bags. Pics of those when I get home.
> 
> I’d say if you have a relationship with your home store SA don’t bother with the appointment process - it’s tedious and stressful, and the SA strongly hinted that they keep the smaller bags for their Asian clients, and that their French clients love the larger sizes. If I were taller, with a different lifestyle I would have loved it.
> 
> They do have a wide selection of other items and I had fun shopping for those as it was a lot less stressful compared to three years ago when the whole store felt like a zoo.



I’m sorry you weren’t able to find what you were looking for, but very impressed you had the state of mind to recognize that the bags you were offered wouldn’t work for you. I imagine it would be quite hard to resist with all that adrenaline flowing. Did the SA really hint the small bags were for their Asian clients, and the big ones were for everyone else? I probably would have been slightly offended by that. 

Overall I am so glad you were able to get some other fantastic items that you will get good use out of.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m sorry you weren’t able to find what you were looking for, but very impressed you had the state of mind to recognize that the bags you were offered wouldn’t work for you. I imagine it would be quite hard to resist with all that adrenaline flowing. Did the SA really hint the small bags were for their Asian clients, and the big ones were for everyone else? I probably would have been slightly offended by that.
> 
> Overall I am so glad you were able to get some other fantastic items that you will get good use out of.


The DS was easy to say no to - I saw it and my mind went - Nope, try to get a Pico instead.

The B was hard. That was the closest I’d gotten to really trying and possibly buying one. But it was like a shopping basket on me. If I needed the capacity it would have made sense, but I carry very little, and my new SLGs were an attempt to minimize even further - I got a Citizen Twill card case and a Bastia+Calvi and Tohu Bohu flat pouch for loose items. I’d need to use a smaller handbag inside the B. 

Of course once I left the store I kept seeing B30s everywhere and thinking that size/utility is *perfect* for me.

I had a hard time reading the SA. On one hand, I asked for 30/28 and she showed me a 35. A very nice one at that, in a colour I asked for, but really not suitable for my frame. Then in retrospect not many people were leaving appointments with giant shopping bags either. In 3 days I saw a handful, so she may not have had any to show me. Or they save them for their desired clients. Ie they have a profile of their ideal prospective client and bags are available at that point.

Although from the Paris thread it seems like people have no trouble getting a bag, I sensed some underlying nuances. She did also say to try the other locations in a Paris but it’s even more complex there. At GeorgeV the woman being served was carrying a baby pink croc B, waiting next was a lady carrying the mini K. I didn’t wait around.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> The DS was easy to say no to - I saw it and my mind went - Nope, try to get a Pico instead.
> 
> The B was hard. That was the closest I’d gotten to really trying and possibly buying one. But it was like a shopping basket on me. If I needed the capacity it would have made sense, but I carry very little, and my new SLGs were an attempt to minimize even further - I got a Citizen Twill card case and a Bastia+Calvi and Tohu Bohu flat pouch for loose items. I’d need to use a smaller handbag inside the B.
> 
> Of course once I left the store I kept seeing B30s everywhere and thinking that size/utility is *perfect* for me.
> 
> I had a hard time reading the SA. On one hand, I asked for 30/28 and she showed me a 35. A very nice one at that, in a colour I asked for, but really not suitable for my frame. Then in retrospect not many people were leaving appointments with giant shopping bags either. In 3 days I saw a handful, so she may not have had any to show me. Or they save them for their desired clients. Ie they have a profile of their ideal prospective client and bags are available at that point.
> 
> Although from the Paris thread it seems like people have no trouble getting a bag, I sensed some underlying nuances. She did also say to try the other locations in a Paris but it’s even more complex there. At GeorgeV the woman being served was carrying a baby pink croc B, waiting next was a lady carrying the mini K. I didn’t wait around.


I bet it was hard to walk away from the B35 - but I honestly think you did the right thing for you. 
Your statement 'I'd  need to use a smaller handbag inside the B' says it all - it was too big. 
I'm sending you multitudes of virtual hugs


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh genie ! How exciting to get in the flagship. I’ve been twice and it’s been closed both times ‍(facepalm)
I admire you for not falling for the 35 just cos it’s there. I have a 35 and I’m 5 8 and don’t use it as much as the 30. I have heard from people that George V is easier to get B from ... but I guess it can vary. I hope that 30 comes your way soon [emoji7]


----------



## Cookiefiend

Dress Up Thursday - on my way to a wine tasting


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> The DS was easy to say no to - I saw it and my mind went - Nope, try to get a Pico instead.
> 
> The B was hard. That was the closest I’d gotten to really trying and possibly buying one. But it was like a shopping basket on me. If I needed the capacity it would have made sense, but I carry very little, and my new SLGs were an attempt to minimize even further - I got a Citizen Twill card case and a Bastia+Calvi and Tohu Bohu flat pouch for loose items. I’d need to use a smaller handbag inside the B.


I'm reading this and giggling trying to imagine you carrying a bag inside a bag. This could be a new trend though... A very expensive trend.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> The DS was easy to say no to - I saw it and my mind went - Nope, try to get a Pico instead.
> 
> The B was hard. That was the closest I’d gotten to really trying and possibly buying one. But it was like a shopping basket on me. If I needed the capacity it would have made sense, but I carry very little, and my new SLGs were an attempt to minimize even further - I got a Citizen Twill card case and a Bastia+Calvi and Tohu Bohu flat pouch for loose items. I’d need to use a smaller handbag inside the B.
> 
> Of course once I left the store I kept seeing B30s everywhere and thinking that size/utility is *perfect* for me.
> 
> I had a hard time reading the SA. On one hand, I asked for 30/28 and she showed me a 35. A very nice one at that, in a colour I asked for, but really not suitable for my frame. Then in retrospect not many people were leaving appointments with giant shopping bags either. In 3 days I saw a handful, so she may not have had any to show me. Or they save them for their desired clients. Ie they have a profile of their ideal prospective client and bags are available at that point.
> 
> Although from the Paris thread it seems like people have no trouble getting a bag, I sensed some underlying nuances. She did also say to try the other locations in a Paris but it’s even more complex there. At GeorgeV the woman being served was carrying a baby pink croc B, waiting next was a lady carrying the mini K. I didn’t wait around.


Genie, sorry to hear it was not the size you were looking for but good for you for not settling. The perfect one will come along.


----------



## Moirai

@dharma your DD is beautiful! The dress is perfect on her!


----------



## Cordeliere

Took red eye to Barcelona last night as stop on way to Italy.  Plane was freezing.  Was surprised at how much warmer CSGM was  than airline issue.  Also it put out good vibes that felt good.  Was very  comforting.


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> Took red eye to Barcelona last night as stop on way to Italy.  Plane was freezing.  Was surprised at how much warmer CSGM was  than airline issue.  Also it put out good vibes that felt good.  Was very  comforting.


Yes, CSGMs are crucial on planes and trains. Warmth plus good vibes! Have the very best time! (I hope you are staying a while in Barcelona - amazing town)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm taking blanket scarf on my travels in 3 weeks for sure.

Guys I know I'll never have a big orange box with a ribbon to show but i did get my first box with a ribbon on it today. 



I started my first reveal thread ever in two years in TPF in case you wanna to cheer me on there.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

In other news I woke up with a massive flu! 
I have been sleeping the day away while littles are in daycare. Boo.
At least I was able to sing at band rehearsal last night. 
It really doesn't matter to me though, I'm so thrilled that this week we got my son's tesicular lumps checked out and they are not cancer or anything dangerous so I'm okay with bad health luck in other ways (like taking care of 4 year old's chicken pox and getting a flu myself) now that we got that great news that there's nothing serious with my 15 year old.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cordeliere said:


> Took red eye to Barcelona last night as stop on way to Italy.  Plane was freezing.  Was surprised at how much warmer CSGM was  than airline issue.  Also it put out good vibes that felt good.  Was very  comforting.



I hope you enjoy your trip! Please share photos if you are able [emoji4] what with me being stranded due to bar studying, I am hoping to live vicariously through hours and Genie’s travel photos!


----------



## scarf1

Greetings! I am home from my trip, but my body still feels like it is in another time zone.  
Hope both Cordeliere and genie have good trips.

I thought I would share group photos of my travel purchases. Samurais CSGM in the 2 blue CWs, and Savana dance mousseline stole in the purple CW.


----------



## Cookiefiend

scarf1 said:


> Greetings! I am home from my trip, but my body still feels like it is in another time zone.
> Hope both Cordeliere and genie have good trips.
> 
> I thought I would share group photos of my travel purchases. Samurais CSGM in the 2 blue CWs, and Savana dance mousseline stole in the purple CW.
> View attachment 4093351
> View attachment 4093352


They are just gorgeous!


----------



## Genie27

@cafecreme15 heres a little something to keep you going until your own trip. 

C’est soir en bordeaux


----------



## cafecreme15

scarf1 said:


> Greetings! I am home from my trip, but my body still feels like it is in another time zone.
> Hope both Cordeliere and genie have good trips.
> 
> I thought I would share group photos of my travel purchases. Samurais CSGM in the 2 blue CWs, and Savana dance mousseline stole in the purple CW.
> View attachment 4093351
> View attachment 4093352


Stunning purchases! Cant wait to see how you wear them all.



Genie27 said:


> @cafecreme15 heres a little something to keep you going until your own trip.
> 
> C’est soir en bordeaux


Oh Paris  Thank you for posting!


----------



## scarf1

Cookiefiend said:


> They are just gorgeous!





cafecreme15 said:


> Stunning purchases! Cant wait to see how you wear them all.
> 
> 
> Oh Paris  Thank you for posting!



Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> In other news I woke up with a massive flu!
> I have been sleeping the day away while littles are in daycare. Boo.
> At least I was able to sing at band rehearsal last night.
> It really doesn't matter to me though, I'm so thrilled that this week we got my son's tesicular lumps checked out and they are not cancer or anything dangerous so I'm okay with bad health luck in other ways (like taking care of 4 year old's chicken pox and getting a flu myself) now that we got that great news that there's nothing serious with my 15 year old.



Thank goodness!!!


----------



## cremel

I have loved his shows and admired what he did for all of us to see the true world.  Anthony decided to end his life in France while shooting his video.  I am deeply sad for him. And this is not long after Kate Spade... I started thinking behind all the illusions they are lonely.  



I want to read his books again. I remember how much I enjoyed watching No Reservations.  

Hope my post is not disturbing everyone here.


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> I have loved his shows and admired what he did for all of us to see the true world.  Anthony decided to end his life in France while shooting his video.  I am deeply sad for him. And this is not long after Kate Spade... I started thinking behind all the illusions they are lonely.
> View attachment 4093985
> 
> 
> I want to read his books again. I remember how much I enjoyed watching No Reservations.
> 
> Hope my post is not disturbing everyone here.



He will be missed! It’s been a sad week, makes me remember those I have lost in my life also.


----------



## Moirai

cremel said:


> I have loved his shows and admired what he did for all of us to see the true world.  Anthony decided to end his life in France while shooting his video.  I am deeply sad for him. And this is not long after Kate Spade... I started thinking behind all the illusions they are lonely.
> View attachment 4093985
> 
> 
> I want to read his books again. I remember how much I enjoyed watching No Reservations.
> 
> Hope my post is not disturbing everyone here.


I also enjoyed his shows and saddened by his loss. He made the world a better place by exposing people to different cultures. I hope his and Kate Spade’s deaths will help others to seek help.


----------



## Moirai

Cookiefiend said:


> Dress Up Thursday - on my way to a wine tasting
> View attachment 4092552


You do casually chic so well!


HopelessBagGirl said:


> In other news I woke up with a massive flu!
> I have been sleeping the day away while littles are in daycare. Boo.
> At least I was able to sing at band rehearsal last night.
> It really doesn't matter to me though, I'm so thrilled that this week we got my son's tesicular lumps checked out and they are not cancer or anything dangerous so I'm okay with bad health luck in other ways (like taking care of 4 year old's chicken pox and getting a flu myself) now that we got that great news that there's nothing serious with my 15 year old.


How scary! Glad to hear it’s nothing serious.


scarf1 said:


> Greetings! I am home from my trip, but my body still feels like it is in another time zone.
> Hope both Cordeliere and genie have good trips.
> 
> I thought I would share group photos of my travel purchases. Samurais CSGM in the 2 blue CWs, and Savana dance mousseline stole in the purple CW.
> View attachment 4093351
> View attachment 4093352


These are lovely! I especially love the Samurai with grey background. Pls post mod pic when you wear them.


Genie27 said:


> @cafecreme15 heres a little something to keep you going until your own trip.
> 
> C’est soir en bordeaux


I enjoy seeing others’ travel pics. Pls post more when you can. What did you think of Parisienne style of dressing?


----------



## Moirai

Late DUT. From last night. I’m still learning how to take selfies without my veiny hand in the way


----------



## Dextersmom

Moirai said:


> Late DUT. From last night. I’m still learning how to take selfies without my veiny hand in the way
> View attachment 4094382


You look beautiful.


----------



## cremel

Moirai said:


> Late DUT. From last night. I’m still learning how to take selfies without my veiny hand in the way
> View attachment 4094382



Love this dress!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Late DUT. From last night. I’m still learning how to take selfies without my veiny hand in the way
> View attachment 4094382


So pretty!


----------



## Genie27

I have the flu. So I’ve basically wasted about 2 days of my vacation. Hopefully I feel more energized tomorrow and can actually see and do things other than sit or lie down. But here’s a lovely overcast shot of La Bourse over Le miroir d’eau


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I have the flu. So I’ve basically wasted about 2 days of my vacation. Hopefully I feel more energized tomorrow and can actually see and do things other than sit or lie down. But here’s a lovely overcast shot of La Bourse over Le miroir d’eau



What an awful, awful time for the flu to strike. I hope you feel better ASAP! Beautiful photo though


----------



## cremel

Genie!! Feel better soon! [emoji1320]


----------



## Moirai

@Dextersmom @cremel @Genie27 Thank you!!! 
Genie, Hugs to you. Keep hydrated and feel better soon.


----------



## momasaurus

Moirai said:


> Late DUT. From last night. I’m still learning how to take selfies without my veiny hand in the way
> View attachment 4094382


Looking good. Very pretty dress!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Moirai said:


> Late DUT. From last night. I’m still learning how to take selfies without my veiny hand in the way
> View attachment 4094382



Gorgeous. Truly. [emoji173]️


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> I have the flu. So I’ve basically wasted about 2 days of my vacation. Hopefully I feel more energized tomorrow and can actually see and do things other than sit or lie down. But here’s a lovely overcast shot of La Bourse over Le miroir d’eau



GAH!! No! 
Jeeze o Pete. I hope you’re feeling better! 
(Lovely and moody shot tho... [emoji8])


----------



## Moirai

@momasaurus @Cookiefiend Thank you very much!


----------



## Cordeliere

In general, people don’t rave about Milan but DH & I really liked it.  I read people don’t wear shorts except at beach, but all the young people wear short shorts.  Capris are not popular.  Women wear skirts or long pants.  Shirt dresses are popular, as are block heel sandals.  Men are more fashionable with nice shoes.  Sometimes their choices are downright surprising.  Saw a man in suit with pants that I can only describe as bracelet length pants that emphasized his sock less shoes.  Have seen men in bright red pants, bright yellow, and generally wild patterns.

We stayed in old part of town.  The area around Piazza Sempione turned out to be the happening place with numerous large totally packed side walk cafes.  Very fun.  Roaving bachelorette parties.  Bride had hat that was basketball net and groups of guys would take turns trying to land ping pong balls in it.  Then she switched to hat with 2 antenna on it that were little penises.

Went to Quadrilateral where designer shops located.  I wanted to see how people on streets were dressed. Yes everyone was a beautiful person.  If you leave those 4 blocks, people instantly look normal again.  It was like entering and leaving private club.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> In general, people don’t rave about Milan but DH & I really liked it.  I read people don’t wear shorts except at beach, but all the young people wear short shorts.  Capris are not popular.  Women wear skirts or long pants.  Shirt dresses are popular, as are block heel sandals.  Men are more fashionable with nice shoes.  Sometimes their choices are downright surprising.  Saw a man in suit with pants that I can only describe as bracelet length pants that emphasized his sock less shoes.  Have seen men in bright red pants, bright yellow, and generally wild patterns.
> 
> We stayed in old part of town.  The area around Piazza Sempione turned out to be the happening place with numerous large totally packed side walk cafes.  Very fun.  Roaving bachelorette parties.  Bride had hat that was basketball net and groups of guys would take turns trying to land ping pong balls in it.  Then she switched to hat with 2 antenna on it that were little penises.
> 
> Went to Quadrilateral where designer shops located.  I wanted to see how people on streets were dressed. Yes everyone was a beautiful person.  If you leave those 4 blocks, people instantly look normal again.  It was like entering and leaving private club.


I would love to hear more. I have some Paris fashion observations to come as well, especially for @Moirai


----------



## scarf1

@Moirai and @emilethepup
Let’s be honest . I am not likely to be wearing my new CSGMs for a few months. But inquiring minds wanted some mod shots of the Samurais CW 06 . It looks great with navy, black, grey and several shades of blue. It may look great with other colors too, but that’s what I wear, LOL! I do think it is enough different from 05 to justify both.  Getting warm just for you guys!
WIth navy jacket ( of this is linen, but really just tried for the color)



With a silvery grey cardigan
	

		
			
		

		
	




Against a white tee. The background is a very light gray.




With a light blue cardi



With the silver sweater
	

		
			
		

		
	



With black:


With a “sapphire blue cardigan


With Royal blue


With a “denim”blue sweater...


----------



## Genie27

scarf1 said:


> @Moirai and @emilethepup
> Let’s be honest . I am not likely to be wearing my new CSGMs for a few months. But inquiring minds wanted some mod shots of the Samurais CW 06 . It looks great with navy, black, grey and several shades of blue. It may look great with other colors too, but that’s what I wear, LOL! I do think it is enough different from 05 to justify both.  Getting warm just for you guys!
> WIth navy jacket ( of this is linen, but really just tried for the color)
> View attachment 4095704
> 
> 
> With a silvery grey cardigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095705
> 
> 
> Against a white tee. The background is a very light gray.
> 
> View attachment 4095706
> 
> 
> With a light blue cardi
> View attachment 4095707
> 
> 
> With the silver sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095708
> 
> With black:
> View attachment 4095709
> 
> With a “sapphire blue cardigan
> View attachment 4095710
> 
> With Royal blue
> View attachment 4095711
> 
> With a “denim”blue sweater...
> View attachment 4095712


Way to take one for the team!!! These are all fantastic combos.


----------



## Genie27

Some street shots - I saw the green dress at Zara earlier and didn’t want to wait in line to buy it. I may pick it up at home as it looks useful - v neck and sleeves! And it will be knee length on me!! 

Gorgeous Sunset over Porte Dijeaux (at 930pm) 

And macarons - although I hear these particular ones are over rated. 

Regarding Parisienne style - in the main FSH / Avenue Montaigne area it’s mostly well dressed Asian tourists and elegant locals. Dresses are fitted, not skin tight, accessories are tasteful, everything is not super trendy but timelessly elegant yet still current. Waistlines are at natural height. Nothing abnormally high or low. Lots of LV/H/C bags and shoes. Some new season C jackets but mostly on the tourists. 

In other areas I saw fewer top-tier brand items but people are still neatly and smartly dressed. I did see some very trendy looks but very few booty shorts or skimpy tops like we see in Toronto. (I have nothing against booty shorts or skimpy tops, just a comment on their prevalence). 

The coolest girl I saw (too late to take a pic) was wearing white creepers, with navy wide legged culottes to mid calf, and a straight cut ecru sweater, nonchalantly riding her skateboard down a pedestrian street in Bordeaux. Tres chic.


----------



## scarf1

scarf1 said:


> @Moirai and @emilethepup
> Let’s be honest . I am not likely to be wearing my new CSGMs for a few months. But inquiring minds wanted some mod shots of the Samurais CW 06 . It looks great with navy, black, grey and several shades of blue. It may look great with other colors too, but that’s what I wear, LOL! I do think it is enough different from 05 to justify both.  Getting warm just for you guys!
> WIth navy jacket ( of this is linen, but really just tried for the color)
> View attachment 4095704
> 
> 
> With a silvery grey cardigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095705
> 
> 
> Against a white tee. The background is a very light gray.
> 
> View attachment 4095706
> 
> 
> With a light blue cardi
> View attachment 4095707
> 
> 
> With the silver sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095708
> 
> With black:
> View attachment 4095709
> 
> With a “sapphire blue cardigan
> View attachment 4095710
> 
> With Royal blue
> View attachment 4095711
> 
> With a “denim”blue sweater...
> View attachment 4095712


@EmileH


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Some street shots - I saw the green dress at Zara earlier and didn’t want to wait in line to buy it. I may pick it up at home as it looks useful - v neck and sleeves! And it will be knee length on me!!
> 
> Gorgeous Sunset over Porte Dijeaux (at 930pm)
> 
> And macarons - although I hear these particular ones are over rated.
> 
> Regarding Parisienne style - in the main FSH / Avenue Montaigne area it’s mostly well dressed Asian tourists and elegant locals. Dresses are fitted, not skin tight, accessories are tasteful, everything is not super trendy but timelessly elegant yet still current. Waistlines are at natural height. Nothing abnormally high or low. Lots of LV/H/C bags and shoes. Some new season C jackets but mostly on the tourists.
> 
> In other areas I saw fewer top-tier brand items but people are still neatly and smartly dressed. I did see some very trendy looks but very few booty shorts or skimpy tops like we see in Toronto. (I have nothing against booty shorts or skimpy tops, just a comment on their prevalence).
> 
> The coolest girl I saw (too late to take a pic) was wearing white creepers, with navy wide legged culottes to mid calf, and a straight cut ecru sweater, nonchalantly riding her skateboard down a pedestrian street in Bordeaux. Tres chic.


Thanks for the pix. What are creepers?


----------



## Genie27

scarf1 said:


> Thanks for the pix. What are creepers?


The flat white sneakers everyone is wearing- like the two girls in the top right pic and the girl in the green dress below.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Some street shots - I saw the green dress at Zara earlier and didn’t want to wait in line to buy it. I may pick it up at home as it looks useful - v neck and sleeves! And it will be knee length on me!!
> 
> Gorgeous Sunset over Porte Dijeaux (at 930pm)
> 
> And macarons - although I hear these particular ones are over rated.
> 
> Regarding Parisienne style - in the main FSH / Avenue Montaigne area it’s mostly well dressed Asian tourists and elegant locals. Dresses are fitted, not skin tight, accessories are tasteful, everything is not super trendy but timelessly elegant yet still current. Waistlines are at natural height. Nothing abnormally high or low. Lots of LV/H/C bags and shoes. Some new season C jackets but mostly on the tourists.
> 
> In other areas I saw fewer top-tier brand items but people are still neatly and smartly dressed. I did see some very trendy looks but very few booty shorts or skimpy tops like we see in Toronto. (I have nothing against booty shorts or skimpy tops, just a comment on their prevalence).
> 
> The coolest girl I saw (too late to take a pic) was wearing white creepers, with navy wide legged culottes to mid calf, and a straight cut ecru sweater, nonchalantly riding her skateboard down a pedestrian street in Bordeaux. Tres chic.


Great shots, thank you! I find it amazing that nearly everyone in all the pictures is wearing sneakers! I feel like it was only a few years ago where wearing sneakers in Paris was a giant no-no that would automatically implicate you as a sucker American tourist and prime pick pocket target.


----------



## Genie27

Well there’s these on-trend sneakers and there are the standard issue Nike/Reebok’s - those are still “tourist” shoes. 

I did see one local young lady wearing the 80s throwback LV Archlight sneakers in pretty pale colours. But they certainly did not look like tourist shoes.


----------



## Genie27

Oh and I saw lots and lots of wedge sandals everywhere. Espadrilles, H, C, and non brand styles. They really are the most comfortable for walking on cobblestones and pavement.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Well there’s these on-trend sneakers and there are the standard issue Nike/Reebok’s - those are still “tourist” shoes.
> 
> I did see one local young lady wearing the 80s throwback LV Archlight sneakers in pretty pale colours. But they certainly did not look like tourist shoes.


I feel like trendy sneakers are a relatively recent phenomenon. I, for one, am glad they have caught on!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cafecreme15 said:


> I feel like trendy sneakers are a relatively recent phenomenon. I, for one, am glad they have caught on!



Oh me too. I was happy with Dior Fusions but now the selection is getting bigger and more interesting with LV, Gucci, C, H etc. competing who can make trainers more expensive. Couture trainers are fun


----------



## Moirai

scarf1 said:


> @Moirai and @emilethepup
> Let’s be honest . I am not likely to be wearing my new CSGMs for a few months. But inquiring minds wanted some mod shots of the Samurais CW 06 . It looks great with navy, black, grey and several shades of blue. It may look great with other colors too, but that’s what I wear, LOL! I do think it is enough different from 05 to justify both.  Getting warm just for you guys!
> WIth navy jacket ( of this is linen, but really just tried for the color)
> View attachment 4095704
> 
> 
> With a silvery grey cardigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095705
> 
> 
> Against a white tee. The background is a very light gray.
> 
> View attachment 4095706
> 
> 
> With a light blue cardi
> View attachment 4095707
> 
> 
> With the silver sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095708
> 
> With black:
> View attachment 4095709
> 
> With a “sapphire blue cardigan
> View attachment 4095710
> 
> With Royal blue
> View attachment 4095711
> 
> With a “denim”blue sweater...
> View attachment 4095712


Thank you,scarf! Looks lovely with all your tops and so soft too. 



Cordeliere said:


> In general, people don’t rave about Milan but DH & I really liked it.  I read people don’t wear shorts except at beach, but all the young people wear short shorts.  Capris are not popular.  Women wear skirts or long pants.  Shirt dresses are popular, as are block heel sandals.  Men are more fashionable with nice shoes.  Sometimes their choices are downright surprising.  Saw a man in suit with pants that I can only describe as bracelet length pants that emphasized his sock less shoes.  Have seen men in bright red pants, bright yellow, and generally wild patterns.
> 
> We stayed in old part of town.  The area around Piazza Sempione turned out to be the happening place with numerous large totally packed side walk cafes.  Very fun.  Roaving bachelorette parties.  Bride had hat that was basketball net and groups of guys would take turns trying to land ping pong balls in it.  Then she switched to hat with 2 antenna on it that were little penises.
> 
> Went to Quadrilateral where designer shops located.  I wanted to see how people on streets were dressed. Yes everyone was a beautiful person.  If you leave those 4 blocks, people instantly look normal again.  It was like entering and leaving private club.





Genie27 said:


> Some street shots - I saw the green dress at Zara earlier and didn’t want to wait in line to buy it. I may pick it up at home as it looks useful - v neck and sleeves! And it will be knee length on me!!
> 
> Gorgeous Sunset over Porte Dijeaux (at 930pm)
> 
> And macarons - although I hear these particular ones are over rated.
> 
> Regarding Parisienne style - in the main FSH / Avenue Montaigne area it’s mostly well dressed Asian tourists and elegant locals. Dresses are fitted, not skin tight, accessories are tasteful, everything is not super trendy but timelessly elegant yet still current. Waistlines are at natural height. Nothing abnormally high or low. Lots of LV/H/C bags and shoes. Some new season C jackets but mostly on the tourists.
> 
> In other areas I saw fewer top-tier brand items but people are still neatly and smartly dressed. I did see some very trendy looks but very few booty shorts or skimpy tops like we see in Toronto. (I have nothing against booty shorts or skimpy tops, just a comment on their prevalence).
> 
> The coolest girl I saw (too late to take a pic) was wearing white creepers, with navy wide legged culottes to mid calf, and a straight cut ecru sweater, nonchalantly riding her skateboard down a pedestrian street in Bordeaux. Tres chic.


Cordie and Genie, how interesting! I enjoy people watching too. Would love to sit at one of those outdoor cafes, enjoy the atmosphere and people watch. I have to admit that most of the time when I am traveling, comfort and luggage size constraint take precedence over style. 



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh me too. I was happy with Dior Fusions but now the selection is getting bigger and more interesting with LV, Gucci, C, H etc. competing who can make trainers more expensive. Couture trainers are fun


I have been tempted by Dior and Gucci sneakers. Are they comfortable?


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> @Moirai and @emilethepup
> Let’s be honest . I am not likely to be wearing my new CSGMs for a few months. But inquiring minds wanted some mod shots of the Samurais CW 06 . It looks great with navy, black, grey and several shades of blue. It may look great with other colors too, but that’s what I wear, LOL! I do think it is enough different from 05 to justify both.  Getting warm just for you guys!
> WIth navy jacket ( of this is linen, but really just tried for the color)
> View attachment 4095704
> 
> 
> With a silvery grey cardigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095705
> 
> 
> Against a white tee. The background is a very light gray.
> 
> View attachment 4095706
> 
> 
> With a light blue cardi
> View attachment 4095707
> 
> 
> With the silver sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095708
> 
> With black:
> View attachment 4095709
> 
> With a “sapphire blue cardigan
> View attachment 4095710
> 
> With Royal blue
> View attachment 4095711
> 
> With a “denim”blue sweater...
> View attachment 4095712


I absolutely love it with the light colors! This could be a great summer shawl, don't you think?


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> I absolutely love it with the light colors! This could be a great summer shawl, don't you think?


Yes, if I lived in a climate where I wore CSGMs in the summer... spring, absolutely!


----------



## Cordeliere

In Bellagio.  Rick Steve’s says there is nothing to do here but rest.  I thought “boring.”  But it is so incredibly peaceful that you feel deeply relaxed. As a life long gardener, I am fascinated by the tree trimming.  Giant trunks and small canopies.  Old villas, stone walls,  wisteria, roses, hydrangeas.  Love it.  Want to come back.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> In Bellagio.  Rick Steve’s says there is nothing to do here but rest.  I thought “boring.”  But it is so incredibly peaceful that you feel deeply relaxed. As a life long gardener, I am fascinated by the tree trimming.  Giant trunks and small canopies.  Old villas, stone walls,  wisteria, roses, hydrangeas.  Love it.  Want to come back.


I have a restaurant suggestion for you. We went for lunch, but they are open for lunch and dinner. In nice weather, eat under the pergola. Not sure how your knee is doing, but it is a short walk through the melzi gardens ( flat walk)


----------



## EmileH

Scarf1 thank you for the modeling photos. I think you can certainly justify both!

Cordie hope you are having a fabulous time. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

Genie get well soon. Hugs.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Moirai said:


> I have been tempted by Dior and Gucci sneakers. Are they comfortable?


I have 4 pairs of Dior Fusions. 2 pairs are very comfortable and 2 give me blisters (I wear them on bare foot). I don't know why because they are similar except for the colours/embellishments. They are very good if you want to be able to wear trainers with a dress.
Chanel with tweed - comfy but not dressy
Balenciaga Speed - although they seem massive, they actually look small when on and can easily be worn with a dress. Mine are black with lurex so look quite fancy
LV archlight - massive but not heavy. Look good with any pants or a shirt dress
Balenciaga Triple S - massive and quite heavy. Purchased them for myself and gave away to my daughters.
And I just purchased new Gucci Rhyton, expecting delivery today.


----------



## Genie27

@Moirai I used to travel tough - small duffel with quick dry clothes for 15 days etc. Worked great for trekking and off the beaten path stuff. But as I got *ahem* older, and my travels became more urban, I’ve started traveling with proper outfits. And I think on this trip I finally hit my limit of low budget hotels. I need to upgrade a bit. 

I used to say I’d put up with some creature discomfort to experience something amazing but now I’m aiming for air conditioning and hotels with more than a few stars. 

A lot of this trip was spent at outdoor tables of cafes and bars, just watching the world go by. It made a nice change from my usually planned-in-detail trips. I like it!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> @Moirai I used to travel tough - small duffel with quick dry clothes for 15 days etc. Worked great for trekking and off the beaten path stuff. But as I got *ahem* older, and my travels became more urban, I’ve started traveling with proper outfits. And I think on this trip I finally hit my limit of low budget hotels. I need to upgrade a bit.
> 
> I used to say I’d put up with some creature discomfort to experience something amazing but now I’m aiming for air conditioning and hotels with more than a few stars.
> 
> A lot of this trip was spent at outdoor tables of cafes and bars, just watching the world go by. It made a nice change from my usually planned-in-detail trips. I like it!


Going to Paris for the express purpose of sitting in cafes and relaxing (again) is what my bar studying day dreams are made of! It's funny - when I travel I am willing to go outside my comfort zone and try new things for absolutely everything EXCEPT accommodations.


----------



## Moirai

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I have 4 pairs of Dior Fusions. 2 pairs are very comfortable and 2 give me blisters (I wear them on bare foot). I don't know why because they are similar except for the colours/embellishments. They are very good if you want to be able to wear trainers with a dress.
> Chanel with tweed - comfy but not dressy
> Balenciaga Speed - although they seem massive, they actually look small when on and can easily be worn with a dress. Mine are black with lurex so look quite fancy
> LV archlight - massive but not heavy. Look good with any pants or a shirt dress
> Balenciaga Triple S - massive and quite heavy. Purchased them for myself and gave away to my daughters.
> And I just purchased new Gucci Rhyton, expecting delivery today.


Thanks for the helpful reviews. Will keep Dior on my list of things to try.


Genie27 said:


> @Moirai I used to travel tough - small duffel with quick dry clothes for 15 days etc. Worked great for trekking and off the beaten path stuff. But as I got *ahem* older, and my travels became more urban, I’ve started traveling with proper outfits. And I think on this trip I finally hit my limit of low budget hotels. I need to upgrade a bit.
> 
> I used to say I’d put up with some creature discomfort to experience something amazing but now I’m aiming for air conditioning and hotels with more than a few stars.
> 
> A lot of this trip was spent at outdoor tables of cafes and bars, just watching the world go by. It made a nice change from my usually planned-in-detail trips. I like it!


This last part sounds wonderful. I’m glad you had the opportunity to do that. I definitely need AC but as long as the hotel rooms are clean, the stars don’t bother me. And I always do my research on TripAdvisor before booking.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I used my dark charcoal mini and wore my new Kork-Ease Yucca sandals that I purchased at Nordstrom.  These sandals are so incredibly comfortable that I am going back to order a 2nd color.  I wanted to share because I know some of you are also interested in comfortable shoes. 
PS.  I also ordered this delicious eggplant parmesan special for dinner tonight.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Today I used my dark charcoal mini and wore my new Kork-Ease Yucca sandals that I purchased at Nordstrom.  These sandals are so incredibly comfortable that I am going back to order a 2nd color.  I wanted to share because I know some of you are also interested in comfortable shoes.
> PS.  I also ordered this delicious eggplant parmesan special for dinner tonight.



Greet casual summer evening outfit and delicious looking eggplant parm! Will for sure check out the shoes [emoji6]


----------



## Moirai

Dextersmom said:


> Today I used my dark charcoal mini and wore my new Kork-Ease Yucca sandals that I purchased at Nordstrom.  These sandals are so incredibly comfortable that I am going back to order a 2nd color.  I wanted to share because I know some of you are also interested in comfortable shoes.
> PS.  I also ordered this delicious eggplant parmesan special for dinner tonight.


Thanks for recommendation, DM. Lovely summer outfit.Your meals are always yummy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Moirai said:


> Thanks for recommendation, DM. Lovely summer outfit.Your meals are always yummy!





cafecreme15 said:


> Greet casual summer evening outfit and delicious looking eggplant parm! Will for sure check out the shoes [emoji6]


Thank you Moirai and cafecreme.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

It’s not saving photos


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my bronze mini and 2nd pair of Kork-Ease sandals. My feet are so happy after a day in these.


----------



## Genie27

Jet lagged DUF for doctors appointment. These will be the last few pics from my current place. I will miss it terribly as it’s the longest I’ve ever lived in one place - just over 10 years. Not sure how long before my new place is set up for pics etc. But I am looking forward to getting it organized and laid out just so.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Jet lagged DUF for doctors appointment. These will be the last few pics from my current place. I will miss it terribly as it’s the longest I’ve ever lived in one place - just over 10 years. Not sure how long before my new place is set up for pics etc. But I am looking forward to getting it organized and laid out just so.



Beautiful! Super glam for the doctors too! I have an appointment this morning as well but I will be wearing a comfy Loft sundress that is about 3 years old. When do you move? It’s so hard to leave a place when you’ve been there for that long, but I’ll bet you’ll make some incredible new memories in your new house.


----------



## Genie27

Thanks! I move in about 10 days. So much to do!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sheikha Latifa said:


> It’s not saving photos



I came home at 3 a.m. last night after celebrating the end of Ramadan and tried to download my dress up Thursday photo. I remember that I got very upset with TPF for not saving it
I finally had the chance to wear my new McQueens. They gave me blisters but I was so happy
(Ignore the mess and the weird look on my face. I was tired)


----------



## Genie27

A couple more sets of pics from my trip. The most delicious meal we had was on the last night. Very creative menu with a beautiful mix of flavours and textures.

Amuse bouche: courgette and haddock
Entree: Crab with fresh peas, a green gelee and edible flowers
Main: grilled dourada with watermelon and vegetables and a coconut milk foam
Dessert was a white cheese mousse with meringue and fresh berries and pistachios
Coconut/white chocolate macarons to finish.


And some of my H! I was very sad to leave the red B35 but I feel it was the right decision. Maybe if I’d been more strategic or said the right things or bought more at FSH instead of waiting for Bordeaux, they would have magically found a smaller bag for me...anyway it’s done. Here’s what I got...

A vert vertigo Calvi pouch - it fits a mini IPad but I want to use it as a clutch for evening when I’m not carrying much. It has the robot stamp and an inner zipped pouch. And a Capucin Pico 18. Wasn’t sure if I liked it at first as it’s Epsom, my least favourite leather. But it would go with many of my outfits as it has Rouge H and Ciel contrasts in the strap. So I took it. Will probably carry it somewhere this weekend.

It will be a good test of how practical a arm/hand-held bag will be in my life. I used to carry them frequently when I drove everywhere but shoulder bags became my go-to for city walking. The main reason I could say no to the 35 was imagining it getting crushed and banged up. Also having to shove it on a seat behind me at restaurants etc. The base is too wide for that.


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I came home at 3 a.m. last night after celebrating the end of Ramadan and tried to download my dress up Thursday photo. I remember that I got very upset with TPF for not saving it
> I finally had the chance to wear my new McQueens. They gave me blisters but I was so happy
> (Ignore the mess and the weird look on my face. I was tired)
> View attachment 4100605


Hotttt!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> A couple more sets of pics from my trip. The most delicious meal we had was on the last night. Very creative menu with a beautiful mix of flavours and textures.
> 
> Amuse bouche: courgette and haddock
> Entree: Crab with fresh peas, a green gelee and edible flowers
> Main: grilled dourada with watermelon and vegetables and a coconut milk foam
> Dessert was a white cheese mousse with meringue and fresh berries and pistachios
> Coconut/white chocolate macarons to finish.
> 
> 
> And some of my H! I was very sad to leave the red B35 but I feel it was the right decision. Maybe if I’d been more strategic or said the right things or bought more at FSH instead of waiting for Bordeaux, they would have magically found a smaller bag for me...anyway it’s done. Here’s what I got...
> 
> A vert vertigo Calvi pouch - it fits a mini IPad but I want to use it as a clutch for evening when I’m not carrying much. It has the robot stamp and an inner zipped pouch. And a Capucin Pico 18. Wasn’t sure if I liked it at first as it’s Epsom, my least favourite leather. But it would go with many of my outfits as it has Rouge H and Ciel contrasts in the strap. So I took it. Will probably carry it somewhere this weekend.
> 
> It will be a good test of how practical a arm/hand-held bag will be in my life. I used to carry them frequently when I drove everywhere but shoulder bags became my go-to for city walking. The main reason I could say no to the 35 was imagining it getting crushed and banged up. Also having to shove it on a seat behind me at restaurants etc. The base is too wide for that.


The Picotin is adorable! I love those handles - so cute! 
(and remember you can tie a twilly on those handles to make a shoulder strap - perfect for throwing it on your shoulder or on a chair back)


----------



## Dextersmom

Friday vibes; pink mini, blooms slides and an acai bowl with almond butter.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Dextersmom said:


> Friday vibes; pink mini, blooms slides and an acai bowl with almond butter.



What a pretty colour!


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> The Picotin is adorable! I love those handles - so cute!
> (and remember you can tie a twilly on those handles to make a shoulder strap - perfect for throwing it on your shoulder or on a chair back)


Yes, I remember!! I am considering some kind of strap contraption but from the metal loops rather than attached to the handle. I also like how the shape changes when you put the strap through the buckle and weigh it down with the lock - it makes it more flat/rectangular as opposed to it's current bucket-shape above. Also a bit more secure for my wallet etc. 

But I’m afraid the lock will scratch the bag. Do you use your lock/strap?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Yes, I remember!! I am considering some kind of strap contraption but from the metal loops rather than attached to the handle. I also like how the shape changes when you put the strap through the buckle and weigh it down with the lock - it makes it more flat/rectangular as opposed to it's current bucket-shape above. Also a bit more secure for my wallet etc.
> 
> But I’m afraid the lock will scratch the bag. Do you use your lock/strap?



My Pico is older and doesn’t have the lock, just the strap. And I do use the strap to pull it in like you say -it does make it more secure for your wallet! [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Sheikha Latifa said:


> What a pretty colour!


Thank you.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> A couple more sets of pics from my trip. The most delicious meal we had was on the last night. Very creative menu with a beautiful mix of flavours and textures.
> 
> Amuse bouche: courgette and haddock
> Entree: Crab with fresh peas, a green gelee and edible flowers
> Main: grilled dourada with watermelon and vegetables and a coconut milk foam
> Dessert was a white cheese mousse with meringue and fresh berries and pistachios
> Coconut/white chocolate macarons to finish.
> 
> 
> And some of my H! I was very sad to leave the red B35 but I feel it was the right decision. Maybe if I’d been more strategic or said the right things or bought more at FSH instead of waiting for Bordeaux, they would have magically found a smaller bag for me...anyway it’s done. Here’s what I got...
> 
> A vert vertigo Calvi pouch - it fits a mini IPad but I want to use it as a clutch for evening when I’m not carrying much. It has the robot stamp and an inner zipped pouch. And a Capucin Pico 18. Wasn’t sure if I liked it at first as it’s Epsom, my least favourite leather. But it would go with many of my outfits as it has Rouge H and Ciel contrasts in the strap. So I took it. Will probably carry it somewhere this weekend.
> 
> It will be a good test of how practical a arm/hand-held bag will be in my life. I used to carry them frequently when I drove everywhere but shoulder bags became my go-to for city walking. The main reason I could say no to the 35 was imagining it getting crushed and banged up. Also having to shove it on a seat behind me at restaurants etc. The base is too wide for that.



I love this pico! So cute! You should try to get this Tressage strap to match it.


Or maybe I just need your pico ASAP!!


----------



## nicole0612




----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4102152


Omg that is a perfect match!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Omg that is a perfect match!!!



Meant for each other


----------



## Moirai

@Genie27  pico looks great on you. I love the handles on it! You did the right thing on waiting for B30. You will find B35 too heavy for shopping and too big for a daily bag. Definitely see how you like pico because when I travel with my B, I sometimes wished for a shoulder or crossbody bag instead. Maybe K28 may be better option. 
@Sheikha Latifa looking fabulous!
@Dextersmom love the color match of your slides and bag.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> A couple more sets of pics from my trip. The most delicious meal we had was on the last night. Very creative menu with a beautiful mix of flavours and textures.
> 
> Amuse bouche: courgette and haddock
> Entree: Crab with fresh peas, a green gelee and edible flowers
> Main: grilled dourada with watermelon and vegetables and a coconut milk foam
> Dessert was a white cheese mousse with meringue and fresh berries and pistachios
> Coconut/white chocolate macarons to finish.
> 
> 
> And some of my H! I was very sad to leave the red B35 but I feel it was the right decision. Maybe if I’d been more strategic or said the right things or bought more at FSH instead of waiting for Bordeaux, they would have magically found a smaller bag for me...anyway it’s done. Here’s what I got...
> 
> A vert vertigo Calvi pouch - it fits a mini IPad but I want to use it as a clutch for evening when I’m not carrying much. It has the robot stamp and an inner zipped pouch. And a Capucin Pico 18. Wasn’t sure if I liked it at first as it’s Epsom, my least favourite leather. But it would go with many of my outfits as it has Rouge H and Ciel contrasts in the strap. So I took it. Will probably carry it somewhere this weekend.
> 
> It will be a good test of how practical a arm/hand-held bag will be in my life. I used to carry them frequently when I drove everywhere but shoulder bags became my go-to for city walking. The main reason I could say no to the 35 was imagining it getting crushed and banged up. Also having to shove it on a seat behind me at restaurants etc. The base is too wide for that.


Love your little pico! Sounds like you will get a lot more use out of this than you would have the B35. And of course this food looks incredible. 



Dextersmom said:


> Friday vibes; pink mini, blooms slides and an acai bowl with almond butter.



Your collection of Chanel minis is enviable! This is a perfect Friday look - casual yet chic!


----------



## Moirai

@cafecreme15 I saw your yellow floral dress on window display when I was at the mall. I could not resist trying it on. It's such a lovely happy dress.


----------



## Genie27

Bagspill with my new SLGs / Pico and OOTD...I can see it going with a lot of my summer clothes.


nicole0612 said:


> I love this pico! So cute! You should try to get this Tressage strap to match it.
> View attachment 4102151
> 
> Or maybe I just need your pico ASAP!!


I can trade....for some vert anise or purple.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> @cafecreme15 I saw your yellow floral dress on window display when I was at the mall. I could not resist trying it on. It's such a lovely happy dress.



It really is! Did you end up purchasing it?


----------



## Genie27

Not to blather on, but...

A neat little discovery is that the Bastia holds Canadian cash better than the Calvi. So I can do cash/coins in the Bastia and CCs/ID in the C Twill. Calvi is for misc gift cards and business cards. I bought the flat Tohu bohu for either cosmetics or receipts but it seems not to work well for either. Too small for receipts and too flat - I’m afraid of putting bulky lip items and stretching/marking the leather. It’s so soft and beautiful. Any thoughts on purpose/use of this delicious little piece?


----------



## chaneljewel

dharma said:


> Lovely dress@cafecreme!
> Gorgeous! @Dextersmom
> @Cordeliere   I was looking at the first page of this thread again and admiring your raisin box toolbox. Have you used it much? It’s such a cool bag!
> 
> As promised here is DD in the Alexander McQueen dress. Sewing on the buttons was not a big deal, and I tailored it slightly to fit her petite torso. She was thrilled. An extremely talented floral designer friend made the exquisite hair piece.
> View attachment 4088902
> View attachment 4088903


Beautiful, dharma.  The dress is gorgeous and the floral hair piece exquisite. DD has young, flawless skin...simply beautiful.  I know you were a proud and happy mom!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Not to blather on, but...
> 
> A neat little discovery is that the Bastia holds Canadian cash better than the Calvi. So I can do cash/coins in the Bastia and CCs/ID in the C Twill. Calvi is for misc gift cards and business cards. I bought the flat Tohu bohu for either cosmetics or receipts but it seems not to work well for either. Too small for receipts and too flat - I’m afraid of putting bulky lip items and stretching/marking the leather. It’s so soft and beautiful. Any thoughts on purpose/use of this delicious little piece?



This is good to know! As a present to myself for when I get admitted to the bar, I want to buy a card holder for new business cards! You think I should go for Calvi then?


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> This is good to know! As a present to myself for when I get admitted to the bar, I want to buy a card holder for new business cards! You think I should go for Calvi then?



Yes! It would be an awesome addition to your collection. It’s one of the nicest options for cards. I think it’s a beautiful piece of H and holds a reasonable amount of cards. If you need to carry a lot of cards, they have a few other options. 

I do like the Calvi to hold secondary cards. I initially bought it to use as primary but I found that I prefer a staggered layout for my main CCs, ID etc. So I use it for cards I don’t need very often and don’t mind rifling through a stack for. It lasted ONE day as my primary wallet. 

I don’t hand out business cards frequently so I only keep a few in there. But if I were attending an event I would definitely use it for a small stack of bus cards. 

I have Rose Lipstick chèvre and Bleu Atoll evercolour. I didn’t like the feel of Epsom even though I ended up getting the C Twill in Epsom as I preferred the Colvert over the black swift.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Love your little pico! Sounds like you will get a lot more use out of this than you would have the B35. And of course this food looks incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> Your collection of Chanel minis is enviable! This is a perfect Friday look - casual yet chic!


Thank you. 


Moirai said:


> @Genie27  pico looks great on you. I love the handles on it! You did the right thing on waiting for B30. You will find B35 too heavy for shopping and too big for a daily bag. Definitely see how you like pico because when I travel with my B, I sometimes wished for a shoulder or crossbody bag instead. Maybe K28 may be better option.
> @Sheikha Latifa looking fabulous!
> @Dextersmom love the color match of your slides and bag.


Thanks.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Yes! It would be an awesome addition to your collection. It’s one of the nicest options for cards. I think it’s a beautiful piece of H and holds a reasonable amount of cards. If you need to carry a lot of cards, they have a few other options.
> 
> I do like the Calvi to hold secondary cards. I initially bought it to use as primary but I found that I prefer a staggered layout for my main CCs, ID etc. So I use it for cards I don’t need very often and don’t mind rifling through a stack for. It lasted ONE day as my primary wallet.
> 
> I don’t hand out business cards frequently so I only keep a few in there. But if I were attending an event I would definitely use it for a small stack of bus cards.
> 
> I have Rose Lipstick chèvre and Bleu Atoll evercolour. I didn’t like the feel of Epsom even though I ended up getting the C Twill in Epsom as I preferred the Colvert over the black swift.



All good to know. I definitely see how this would be frustrating to use as your primary wallet - not nearly big enough and no way to organize it. And so excited to hear it comes on chèvre! I’ve been dying for something in this leather but not at the point in my life where I can place a SO for a chèvre B!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> It really is! Did you end up purchasing it?


My regular size was too big. The store did not have the smaller size so I ordered one . Have not received it yet. I think it's a great dress for summer 
vacation. Thanks for the inspiration, CC!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

If any lurkers here would be interested in participating in a similar friends/fashion chat at a far lower budget ;
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...string?-Let's-share-our-budget-looks!.989853/


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> My regular size was too big. The store did not have the smaller size so I ordered one . Have not received it yet. I think it's a great dress for summer
> vacation. Thanks for the inspiration, CC!



I’m glad you like it as much as I do! I hope you decide to post mod pics when it arrives! [emoji4]


----------



## Meta

Dressed up for Father's Day dinner yesterday in my new dress. _(Dress purchase inspired by @ldldb on Instagram)_


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I tried to call my father but no answer. Or on his birthday in April. Hasn't taken my call in ten months because he doesn't want to talk to me for fear he will cry because his life is in a rough place (health and mental health wise). So silly because in reality he would feel better from hearing my voice. We are 12 time zones apart and he is hard to keep touch with but hope to see him in a year when we visit out there. 
I go visit my mom in a week!!!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m glad you like it as much as I do! I hope you decide to post mod pics when it arrives! [emoji4]


Thank you! 


weN84 said:


> Dressed up for Father's Day dinner yesterday in my new dress. _(Dress purchase inspired by @ldldb on Instagram)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104035


You look lovely, wen. Love the color match with Kelly. 


HopelessBagGirl said:


> I tried to call my father but no answer. Or on his birthday in April. Hasn't taken my call in ten months because he doesn't want to talk to me for fear he will cry because his life is in a rough place (health and mental health wise). So silly because in reality he would feel better from hearing my voice. We are 12 time zones apart and he is hard to keep touch with but hope to see him in a year when we visit out there.
> I go visit my mom in a week!!!


Best wishes with your dad and enjoy your visit with your mom.


----------



## Genie27

weN84 said:


> Dressed up for Father's Day dinner yesterday in my new dress. _(Dress purchase inspired by @ldldb on Instagram)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104035


I love your eye for detail - your ring with the flower centres and bag with the pops of blue in the dress. Beautiful!


----------



## Genie27

weN84 said:


> Dressed up for Father's Day dinner yesterday in my new dress. _(Dress purchase inspired by @ldldb on Instagram)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104035


I love your eye for detail - your ring with the flower centres and bag with the pops of blue in the dress. Beautiful!


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I tried to call my father but no answer. Or on his birthday in April. Hasn't taken my call in ten months because he doesn't want to talk to me for fear he will cry because his life is in a rough place (health and mental health wise). So silly because in reality he would feel better from hearing my voice. We are 12 time zones apart and he is hard to keep touch with but hope to see him in a year when we visit out there.
> I go visit my mom in a week!!!


((Hugs)) that sounds like a tough situation especially with the distance and time involved. Have a nice visit with your mom.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks @Moirai and@Genie27! I will! I cannot wait to see her in a week! So excited!


----------



## Meta

Moirai said:


> You look lovely, wen. Love the color match with Kelly.





Genie27 said:


> I love your eye for detail - your ring with the flower centres and bag with the pops of blue in the dress. Beautiful!



Thank you very much for your kind words @Moirai and @Genie27.   I haven't worn the flower ring in a long while but it would go so well with the new dress that it got some air time!


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> Dressed up for Father's Day dinner yesterday in my new dress. _(Dress purchase inspired by @ldldb on Instagram)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4104035



Everything is fabulous! The print of the dress kind of looks similar to the Banana Republic dress @Moirai and I were just discussing.


----------



## cafecreme15

Ladies, I had the most traumatizing and embarrassing experience yesterday. I have wanted a rhinoplasty for the last 12 years because I have always hated my profile - my nose is straight from the front, but I have a large dorsal hump. Every couple of years I get brave and start researching doctors, but chicken out before I can go any further. The last month I’ve been in the midst of another bout of this confidence, and even got so far as to book a consultation with a plastic surgeon that has rave reviews. Well, I got there and first met with the patient coordinator/RN who sees patients before the doctor comes in. She took pictures of me for the simulated images, and then brought me across the hall to a consultation room where we could talk about the procedure and ask questions. 

As soon as she starts talking about the procedure and the recovery, I feel my hands getting clammy and get lightheaded. I should also mention that I am prone to passing out when in situations that make me very queasy, so I know the signs of when it’s coming on, and these were two of them - not good. I try and subtly take  some deep breaths and regain my composure, but once this train gets rolling there’s no stopping it. Next thing I know I’m on the ground and wake up to a bunch of nurses in the practice attending to me. I was literally mortified. Needless to say, I guess the nose job is not for me if I pass out at the mere thought of it [emoji23] 

I’m glad I at least tried though, because now I won’t always have to wonder “what if.” I’ll just have to live with my dorsal hump and grow to appreciate its uniqueness, hopefully. Lord knows there are people out there who have to live with much worse things than that, so I am counting my blessings.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Ladies, I had the most traumatizing and embarrassing experience yesterday. I have wanted a rhinoplasty for the last 12 years because I have always hated my profile - my nose is straight from the front, but I have a large dorsal hump. Every couple of years I get brave and start researching doctors, but chicken out before I can go any further. The last month I’ve been in the midst of another bout of this confidence, and even got so far as to book a consultation with a plastic surgeon that has rave reviews. Well, I got there and first met with the patient coordinator/RN who sees patients before the doctor comes in. She took pictures of me for the simulated images, and then brought me across the hall to a consultation room where we could talk about the procedure and ask questions.
> 
> As soon as she starts talking about the procedure and the recovery, I feel my hands getting clammy and get lightheaded. I should also mention that I am prone to passing out when in situations that make me very queasy, so I know the signs of when it’s coming on, and these were two of them - not good. I try and subtly take  some deep breaths and regain my composure, but once this train gets rolling there’s no stopping it. Next thing I know I’m on the ground and wake up to a bunch of nurses in the practice attending to me. I was literally mortified. Needless to say, I guess the nose job is not for me if I pass out at the mere thought of it [emoji23]
> 
> I’m glad I at least tried though, because now I won’t always have to wonder “what if.” I’ll just have to live with my dorsal hump and grow to appreciate its uniqueness, hopefully. Lord knows there are people out there who have to live with much worse things than that, so I am counting my blessings.



Oh you poor gal. I'm sure your face is perfect.


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh you poor gal. I'm sure your face is perfect.


Thank you HBG! The nurse did try and make me feel better by saying that she sees people come in all the time who make her think to herself "this person really needs a nose job," but that I wasnt one of them. I do like my nose from the front, and she said I have a cute little tip. There are always tweaks we can make to our appearances to make ourselves feel better, and said that anything I'd be doing would be a tweak, and not a necessity. I think she was just being nice, but it did make me feel less awful.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you HBG! The nurse did try and make me feel better by saying that she sees people come in all the time who make her think to herself "this person really needs a nose job," but that I wasnt one of them. I do like my nose from the front, and she said I have a cute little tip. There are always tweaks we can make to our appearances to make ourselves feel better, and said that anything I'd be doing would be a tweak, and not a necessity. I think she was just being nice, but it did make me feel less awful.


I'm glad you're OK. You are gorgeous as you are!

My most mortifying experience similar to this was getting that cold clammy feeling in a packed transatlantic airplane. I started heading to the washroom, and the next thing I know, I'm coming to, on my back, in the aisle, my chin hurts and a bunch of people are surrounding me, laughing, because the FA was putting an ice pack on my chest - one wiseass called it a booby trap. 
Yep, I'm that girl. 
(and that's not even my worst travel mishap story)


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I'm glad you're OK. You are gorgeous as you are!
> 
> My most mortifying experience similar to this was getting that cold clammy feeling in a packed transatlantic airplane. I started heading to the washroom, and the next thing I know, I'm coming to, on my back, in the aisle, my chin hurts and a bunch of people are surrounding me, laughing, because the FA was putting an ice pack on my chest - one wiseass called it a booby trap.
> Yep, I'm that girl.
> (and that's not even my worst travel mishap story)


Thank you dear Genie  That is exactly what happened to me - I stood up to go to the bathroom to put a cold towel on my head and then I went down before I even knew what happened. That is terrible that everyone was laughing at you - passing out is no laughing matter! And then to have to sit on the plane for the rest of the flight when all you want to do is lie down and recuperate.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you dear Genie  That is exactly what happened to me - I stood up to go to the bathroom to put a cold towel on my head and then I went down before I even knew what happened. That is terrible that everyone was laughing at you - passing out is no laughing matter! And then to have to sit on the plane for the rest of the flight when all you want to do is lie down and recuperate.


I know, right!?! They gave me two seats to myself after and that helped. What's worse is that I was travelling with friends who were sitting elsewhere, and the FA went and woke one of them up to tell him I'd passed out. My friend is a non-native English speaker, and in his sleep-muddled state, he thought she said 'passed on' and he was so scared. I felt worse about that.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I know, right!?! They gave me two seats to myself after and that helped. What's worse is that I was travelling with friends who were sitting elsewhere, and the FA went and woke one of them up to tell him I'd passed out. My friend is a non-native English speaker, and in his sleep-muddled state, he thought she said 'passed on' and he was so scared. I felt worse about that.


Poor guy, must have been terrifying for him! What an embarrassing and stressful situation overall. Passing out is the worst. You feel humiliated because everyone is fussing over you and you feel physically wiped out from it.


----------



## periogirl28

@cafecreme @Genie27  I am so sorry to read about your experiences.  As a health care professional I totally understand these panic attacks as I used to deal with stressed and highly fearful patients all the time. Packed flights are highly claustrophobic and horrible. I would never laugh at anyone who faints.


----------



## cafecreme15

periogirl28 said:


> @cafecreme @Genie27  I am so sorry to read about your experiences.  As a health care professional I totally understand these panic attacks as I used to deal with stressed and highly fearful patients all the time. Packed flights are highly claustrophobic and horrible. I would never laugh at anyone who faints.


I just couldn't handle hearing about the recovery process...the thought of subjecting my body to that totally did me in. It takes a very special kind of person to be in the medical field, which is why I went to law school haha


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Ladies, I had the most traumatizing and embarrassing experience yesterday. I have wanted a rhinoplasty for the last 12 years because I have always hated my profile - my nose is straight from the front, but I have a large dorsal hump. Every couple of years I get brave and start researching doctors, but chicken out before I can go any further. The last month I’ve been in the midst of another bout of this confidence, and even got so far as to book a consultation with a plastic surgeon that has rave reviews. Well, I got there and first met with the patient coordinator/RN who sees patients before the doctor comes in. She took pictures of me for the simulated images, and then brought me across the hall to a consultation room where we could talk about the procedure and ask questions.
> 
> As soon as she starts talking about the procedure and the recovery, I feel my hands getting clammy and get lightheaded. I should also mention that I am prone to passing out when in situations that make me very queasy, so I know the signs of when it’s coming on, and these were two of them - not good. I try and subtly take  some deep breaths and regain my composure, but once this train gets rolling there’s no stopping it. Next thing I know I’m on the ground and wake up to a bunch of nurses in the practice attending to me. I was literally mortified. Needless to say, I guess the nose job is not for me if I pass out at the mere thought of it [emoji23]
> 
> I’m glad I at least tried though, because now I won’t always have to wonder “what if.” I’ll just have to live with my dorsal hump and grow to appreciate its uniqueness, hopefully. Lord knows there are people out there who have to live with much worse things than that, so I am counting my blessings.


I am sorry this happened to you, cafecreme.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Ladies, I had the most traumatizing and embarrassing experience yesterday. I have wanted a rhinoplasty for the last 12 years because I have always hated my profile - my nose is straight from the front, but I have a large dorsal hump. Every couple of years I get brave and start researching doctors, but chicken out before I can go any further. The last month I’ve been in the midst of another bout of this confidence, and even got so far as to book a consultation with a plastic surgeon that has rave reviews. Well, I got there and first met with the patient coordinator/RN who sees patients before the doctor comes in. She took pictures of me for the simulated images, and then brought me across the hall to a consultation room where we could talk about the procedure and ask questions.
> 
> As soon as she starts talking about the procedure and the recovery, I feel my hands getting clammy and get lightheaded. I should also mention that I am prone to passing out when in situations that make me very queasy, so I know the signs of when it’s coming on, and these were two of them - not good. I try and subtly take  some deep breaths and regain my composure, but once this train gets rolling there’s no stopping it. Next thing I know I’m on the ground and wake up to a bunch of nurses in the practice attending to me. I was literally mortified. Needless to say, I guess the nose job is not for me if I pass out at the mere thought of it [emoji23]
> 
> I’m glad I at least tried though, because now I won’t always have to wonder “what if.” I’ll just have to live with my dorsal hump and grow to appreciate its uniqueness, hopefully. Lord knows there are people out there who have to live with much worse things than that, so I am counting my blessings.





Genie27 said:


> I'm glad you're OK. You are gorgeous as you are!
> 
> My most mortifying experience similar to this was getting that cold clammy feeling in a packed transatlantic airplane. I started heading to the washroom, and the next thing I know, I'm coming to, on my back, in the aisle, my chin hurts and a bunch of people are surrounding me, laughing, because the FA was putting an ice pack on my chest - one wiseass called it a booby trap.
> Yep, I'm that girl.
> (and that's not even my worst travel mishap story)


CC and Genie, sorry about your experiences and glad to hear that you are okay. CC, the added stress of preparing for your exam likely did not help with the situation. Genie, those laughing passengers are jerks! I too had experience with fainting, felt lightheaded while walking up a flight of stairs and reached my bed before passing out. I was lucky to reach the bed and not faint on the stairs and fallen but it was foolish because I should have just stopped and lay down on the floor.  I've also had experiences dealing with others fainting. I educate family members that if they feel faint regardless of where they are to lie down or sit down with head to the knees if lying down is not an option. Don't risk hitting one's head on hard surfaces or other serious injuries.


----------



## Dextersmom

Genie27 said:


> I'm glad you're OK. You are gorgeous as you are!
> 
> My most mortifying experience similar to this was getting that cold clammy feeling in a packed transatlantic airplane. I started heading to the washroom, and the next thing I know, I'm coming to, on my back, in the aisle, my chin hurts and a bunch of people are surrounding me, laughing, because the FA was putting an ice pack on my chest - one wiseass called it a booby trap.
> Yep, I'm that girl.
> (and that's not even my worst travel mishap story)


Oh my goodness, you are lucky that you weren't seriously hurt.  What an insensitive oaf to laugh and poke fun at you.


----------



## Genie27

I think in retrospect the passengers were mostly all concerned - someone had to have called the FA - it was a night flight and everyone was sleeping in the dark cabin. So when I came to they may have been trying to lighten the mood. I was out long enough for them to fetch an ice pack and they were discussing giving me oxygen at that point. 

It was just the first thing I heard as I came to and it stuck with me. And that ice pack was the best thing ever in my fevered state.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I pinned a brooch on my hat for the first time.  I'm glad I did it and can't wait to try again with a different hat/brooch combo.  Thank you @gracekelly for your tips a while back.  
PS. My cat Walter really wanted me to stay home and play today.


----------



## gracekelly

Very cute!  I'm going to attach a picture of a couple of brooches on a jean jacket.  I wore it like this for a few days until the DH insisted I take one off hahahaha!  He thought I went too far and I told him it wasn't far enough!


----------



## Dextersmom

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4105776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!  I'm going to attach a picture of a couple of brooches on a jean jacket.  I wore it like this for a few days until the DH insisted I take one off hahahaha!  He thought I went too far and I told him it wasn't far enough!


Oh that is so pretty!! Thank you for the inspiration. I appreciate it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I miss my jeans jacket from 1991 . I'm going to visit it next week in my mom's basement and give it to my daughter even though it's not going to fit her for 7 years.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Wearing a scarf today at home


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Ladies, I had the most traumatizing and embarrassing experience yesterday. I have wanted a rhinoplasty for the last 12 years because I have always hated my profile - my nose is straight from the front, but I have a large dorsal hump. Every couple of years I get brave and start researching doctors, but chicken out before I can go any further. The last month I’ve been in the midst of another bout of this confidence, and even got so far as to book a consultation with a plastic surgeon that has rave reviews. Well, I got there and first met with the patient coordinator/RN who sees patients before the doctor comes in. She took pictures of me for the simulated images, and then brought me across the hall to a consultation room where we could talk about the procedure and ask questions.
> 
> As soon as she starts talking about the procedure and the recovery, I feel my hands getting clammy and get lightheaded. I should also mention that I am prone to passing out when in situations that make me very queasy, so I know the signs of when it’s coming on, and these were two of them - not good. I try and subtly take  some deep breaths and regain my composure, but once this train gets rolling there’s no stopping it. Next thing I know I’m on the ground and wake up to a bunch of nurses in the practice attending to me. I was literally mortified. Needless to say, I guess the nose job is not for me if I pass out at the mere thought of it [emoji23]
> 
> I’m glad I at least tried though, because now I won’t always have to wonder “what if.” I’ll just have to live with my dorsal hump and grow to appreciate its uniqueness, hopefully. Lord knows there are people out there who have to live with much worse things than that, so I am counting my blessings.


Having seen you IRL, I can't believe you have even been thinking of this! You are so lovely. 

I'm sorry for all the embarrassment (I once passed out in Saks having eaten some magic brownies, but that's another story from loooooong ago), but it's all good if it's made you give up on this idea. Big hug to you!


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> I know, right!?! They gave me two seats to myself after and that helped. What's worse is that I was travelling with friends who were sitting elsewhere, and the FA went and woke one of them up to tell him I'd passed out. My friend is a non-native English speaker, and in his sleep-muddled state, he thought she said 'passed on' and he was so scared. I felt worse about that.


Oh no!


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> I am sorry this happened to you, cafecreme.


Thank you  Once I came to I was more embarrassed than anything else!


Moirai said:


> CC and Genie, sorry about your experiences and glad to hear that you are okay. CC, the added stress of preparing for your exam likely did not help with the situation. Genie, those laughing passengers are jerks! I too had experience with fainting, felt lightheaded while walking up a flight of stairs and reached my bed before passing out. I was lucky to reach the bed and not faint on the stairs and fallen but it was foolish because I should have just stopped and lay down on the floor.  I've also had experiences dealing with others fainting. I educate family members that if they feel faint regardless of where they are to lie down or sit down with head to the knees if lying down is not an option. Don't risk hitting one's head on hard surfaces or other serious injuries.


Im sure you're right that the added stress of the exam didn't help! Over the years Ive gotten pretty good at managing situational stress, but stress that arises from physical causes...not so much. That is smart of you to educate others about fainting...a lot of people think it would be better to make it to a couch or bed, but better to just plop right where you are and lie down on the floor. I had a friend give herself a nasty black eye because she passed out and hit her eye on the corner of a counter top while trying to make it to the couch.


momasaurus said:


> Having seen you IRL, I can't believe you have even been thinking of this! You are so lovely.
> 
> I'm sorry for all the embarrassment (I once passed out in Saks having eaten some magic brownies, but that's another story from loooooong ago), but it's all good if it's made you give up on this idea. Big hug to you!


Aw thank you momasaurus...that is so sweet of you to say. It's been an insecurity of mine for years and years but I guess I will have to get over it! And we are always our own harshest critics. The Saks story sounds like a doozy! I once passed out when I was a kid in Madame Tussaud's Wax Museum while doing a wax hand due to the extreme temperature changes.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Today I pinned a brooch on my hat for the first time.  I'm glad I did it and can't wait to try again with a different hat/brooch combo.  Thank you @gracekelly for your tips a while back.
> PS. My cat Walter really wanted me to stay home and play today.


The brooch looks like it came on the hat! Seriously a perfect addition. And your kitty is too adorable. Don't you love when they just want to be close to you and follow you everywhere?



gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4105776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!  I'm going to attach a picture of a couple of brooches on a jean jacket.  I wore it like this for a few days until the DH insisted I take one off hahahaha!  He thought I went too far and I told him it wasn't far enough!


Ha! Don't think this is over the top at all! I'm still keeping an eye out for a perfect brooch for my jean jacket.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4105942
> View attachment 4105943
> View attachment 4105944
> View attachment 4105945
> 
> 
> Wearing a scarf today at home


What a fun, summery look - so colorful and breezy. And I love the extra pops of color from your bracelets.


----------



## Meta

cafecreme15 said:


> Everything is fabulous! The print of the dress kind of looks similar to the Banana Republic dress @Moirai and I were just discussing.


Yes, it does. I remember seeing the mod shot of the yellow dress but didn't realize it had a tiered asymmetrical hem! Now I'm very tempted to buy that too.  I've been shopping for a flowy Summer dress with long sleeves and I've bought 3 dresses so far (even though two are shirt dresses that aren't flowy). I think I should stop. 

Very sorry to hear about you & @Genie27 experience with fainting.


----------



## Genie27

Wow, those Zara sale shopper ladies are mean! I stepped in to see if I could try to find the pink jacket that has been so popular here, but I only found a cropped version and almost got into an altercation with someone who didn't want to "share" the public mirror with others. The lines to fitting room and and cashier were snaking through the whole store so I gave up.

Instead I found my sizes on line...here are the first two I tried on, which are hip-length on me:









And these two available on line:










Any thoughts?
I have a few: 
V neck is usually more flattering on me compared to the round high neckline. 
The longer jackets #3 and #4 may be too long on me - #1 and 2 are hip length - they hit me about an 1" longer than on this model
The quality is not that great - the lining is polyester, and has no give, and the cut is not as fine as some of my other pieces. But not bad for $50.
I would only keep one, so I will post mod shots when I get them. I will also need to professionally tailor the sleeve length and maybe tweak the cut in the back.

They are reminiscent of a couple of Chanel jackets I've been searching for at resale, but with no luck at size/pricepoint.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Wow, those Zara sale shopper ladies are mean! I stepped in to see if I could try to find the pink jacket that has been so popular here, but I only found a cropped version and almost got into an altercation with someone who didn't want to "share" the public mirror with others. The lines to fitting room and and cashier were snaking through the whole store so I gave up.
> 
> Instead I found my sizes on line...here are the first two I tried on, which are hip-length on me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these two available on line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> I have a few:
> V neck is usually more flattering on me compared to the round high neckline.
> The longer jackets #3 and #4 may be too long on me - #1 and 2 are hip length - they hit me about an 1" longer than on this model
> The quality is not that great - the lining is polyester, and has no give, and the cut is not as fine as some of my other pieces. But not bad for $50.
> I would only keep one, so I will post mod shots when I get them. I will also need to professionally tailor the sleeve length and maybe tweak the cut in the back.
> 
> They are reminiscent of a couple of Chanel jackets I've been searching for at resale, but with no luck at size/pricepoint.


I love the second one! If you could send a link, I'd be most grateful.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> The brooch looks like it came on the hat! Seriously a perfect addition. And your kitty is too adorable. Don't you love when they just want to be close to you and follow you everywhere?
> 
> 
> Ha! Don't think this is over the top at all! I'm still keeping an eye out for a perfect brooch for my jean jacket.
> 
> 
> What a fun, summery look - so colorful and breezy. And I love the extra pops of color from your bracelets.


Thanks, cc. Walter is a special kitty.


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> I love the second one! If you could send a link, I'd be most grateful.


Haha! That one caught m6 eye too!


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> I love the second one! If you could send a link, I'd be most grateful.


Here it is from the US site:
https://www.zara.com/us/en/short-tweed-blazer-p02790612.html?v1=6237532&v2=797504


----------



## scarf1

OOTD. Cotton 70 Hermes Chasse en inde scarf


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Wow, those Zara sale shopper ladies are mean! I stepped in to see if I could try to find the pink jacket that has been so popular here, but I only found a cropped version and almost got into an altercation with someone who didn't want to "share" the public mirror with others. The lines to fitting room and and cashier were snaking through the whole store so I gave up.
> 
> Instead I found my sizes on line...here are the first two I tried on, which are hip-length on me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these two available on line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?
> I have a few:
> V neck is usually more flattering on me compared to the round high neckline.
> The longer jackets #3 and #4 may be too long on me - #1 and 2 are hip length - they hit me about an 1" longer than on this model
> The quality is not that great - the lining is polyester, and has no give, and the cut is not as fine as some of my other pieces. But not bad for $50.
> I would only keep one, so I will post mod shots when I get them. I will also need to professionally tailor the sleeve length and maybe tweak the cut in the back.
> 
> They are reminiscent of a couple of Chanel jackets I've been searching for at resale, but with no luck at size/pricepoint.


I actually love all of these! Very Chanel-esque but much more attainable for my wallet. I don't own any Zara jackets - how do they run? I'm usually a 0 in the waist but more of a 2 in the shoulders.


----------



## Meta

@Genie27 I've tried jacket #3 and have seen plenty of #4. For jacket #3, I didn't like how it look and the overall fit on me as compared to the look it's supposed to be. The tweed is however not white, but a mix but in the exact same design. As for jacket #4 a lot of them have poor finish as the metallic weave is pulled in a loop or coming undone. 


I've yet to see the first two jackets although have seen quite a few of the second one on IG. I quite like the first jacket! 

Fit wise for ZARA, I'm an XS but for jackets I usually have to size up to S or even M depending on the cut because of my shoulders. Also, some tops/dresses with sleeves I have to size up to S for the same reason.


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> @Genie27 I've tried jacket #3 and have seen plenty of #4. For jacket #3, I didn't like how it look and the overall fit on me as compared to the look it's supposed to be. The tweed is however not white, but a mix but in the exact same design. As for jacket #4 a lot of them have poor finish as the metallic weave is pulled in a loop or coming undone.
> View attachment 4106480
> 
> I've yet to see the first two jackets although have seen quite a few of the second one on IG. I quite like the first jacket!
> 
> Fit wise for ZARA, I'm an XS but for jackets I usually have to size up to S or even M depending on the cut because of my shoulders. Also, some tops/dresses with sleeves I have to size up to S for the same reason.


Wow, THIS is jacket number 3 that Genie posted?? Doesn't look anything like it! I have both jacket 1 and 2 in my cart right now, both in size small. I think we may have a similar build. Now which one to order...


----------



## Genie27

The first two jackets are roomy and a bit boxy. I'm feeling a bit of a toss up between 1 and 2 TBH - I like the ecru+ ribbon trim and the fabric of #1, but #2 had a very different aesthetic - more sailor/maritime feel with the braid and red/white/blue 

I'm a Large = US10/12 due to bust and shoulders if I want to move. I fit into the M but not if I want to button it up or stretch my arms comfortably. I usually wear a 42/44 in Chanel jackets.

@weN84 thanks for the mod shot of the long jacket. I had not seen it on, and I think it will not work on me due to the longer length. And yes, I had suspicions that the trim would not be durable - I have purchased and returned a jacket from them before - really nice cut, but after one wear, the trim began unravelling and it looked terrible.


----------



## Genie27

The one Wen posted is the same cut, but a different print, I think, of #3.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> The first two jackets are roomy and a bit boxy. I'm feeling a bit of a toss up between 1 and 2 TBH - I like the ecru+ ribbon trim and the fabric of #1, but #2 had a very different aesthetic - more sailor/maritime feel with the braid and red/white/blue
> 
> I'm a Large = US10/12 due to bust and shoulders if I want to move. I fit into the M but not if I want to button it up or stretch my arms comfortably. I usually wear a 42/44 in Chanel jackets.
> 
> @weN84 thanks for the mod shot of the long jacket. I had not seen it on, and I think it will not work on me due to the longer length. And yes, I had suspicions that the trim would not be durable - I have purchased and returned a jacket from them before - really nice cut, but after one wear, the trim began unravelling and it looked terrible.


You recommend sizing down to XS because of the boxiness? Also, is the sale 50% off the entire website, or just select items? Sorry for all the questions, I've never purchased anything from Zara!


----------



## Genie27

I don’t know about the sale in the US unfortunately. If you’re 00-2 US I’d go XS. 2-4 would be S. M is 6-8 

Quality wise they would be between H&M and BR. So it won’t last ages but the cut is nice.


----------



## Genie27

Here’s what the L looks like on me


----------



## Genie27

I didn’t even order the blue one in the pic, because I felt I have other blue jackets. The cream fills a gap in my wardrobe


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Here’s what the L looks like on me


I really like them both! Did you order the medium in the cream/red ribbon one?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I was in Zara looking at these on saturday afternoon.  I wasn’t in love, just handling them.  Didn’t even feel inspired to put my arms in one.  Just FYI.  Not very nice in my hands.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> I really like them both! Did you order the medium in the cream/red ribbon one?


I ordered the Large. Does it look too loose/big? I always prefer the look and proportion of M, but it’s usually snug at the upper back/shoulder and of course the bust. 

HBG, yeah, I didn’t care for the fabric either but I wanted to try them on without people shoving and elbowing. My local store was a zoo.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I ordered the Large. Does it look too loose/big? I always prefer the look and proportion of M, but it’s usually snug at the upper back/shoulder and of course the bust.
> 
> HBG, yeah, I didn’t care for the fabric either but I wanted to try them on without people shoving and elbowing. My local store was a zoo.


No I think the L looks perfect! I'm not expecting a Chanel quality jacket or even a Banana Republic quality jacket; I just like the look of these and don't have anything from Zara, so figured this would be a good time to try it out! Will wait for the sale to start before I order though, as it doesn't sound as if you ladies think these jackets are worth regular price. If I miss out, oh well.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Here it is from the US site:
> https://www.zara.com/us/en/short-tweed-blazer-p02790612.html?v1=6237532&v2=797504


oooh, thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> No I think the L looks perfect! I'm not expecting a Chanel quality jacket or even a Banana Republic quality jacket; I just like the look of these and don't have anything from Zara, so figured this would be a good time to try it out! Will wait for the sale to start before I order though, as it doesn't sound as if you ladies think these jackets are worth regular price. If I miss out, oh well.


I'm thinking the same thing. Don't like HBG's report on the feel, but if it goes on sale I'll give it a try.


----------



## Genie27

Zara and H&M are interesting - a lot of items are throwaway but I have some pieces that are of a decent fabric and/or cut that have lasted a while in my wardrobe. 

I think the sale starts at 10pm? Check the Zara thread in wardrobe for details. Our sale is already on in Canada


----------



## cafecreme15

Ordered jacket #2 in XS. We shall see if it works out. Was on sale for $60 from $100.


----------



## Genie27

I’m beginning to panic a bit about my move. Realistically I know I have a week after the movers come, in which to transport smaller fragile items, sweep the place etc. But I feel like there’s still soooo much left to pack and then I have to go to BFs place and pack the dishes and my own gear that’s there. 

Running out of time, while still juggling work backlog! 

I also ended up needing to replace the stove at my current place, instead of just getting it repaired (it’s from 2002 and they no longer make the computer board that need replacing). It feels so horrendously wasteful. And an expense I don’t need at this time.

I ended up finding one online and it will be delivered next week.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm panicked about my trip to the US. I'm having some real issues with visas which is stupid because we are dual citizens but my ex won't renew my sons' expired US passports and now ... It's just a whole thing no point in getting into all the details but I'm not sure my ex is going to do what he needs to do to make sure that the trip can happen and I'm hysterical.


----------



## Genie27

They’re here! The fabric on the beige is a bit stiff and heavy while the cream ones are lighter - they are the same tweed with different cut and trims. 

What do you think? Which should I keep? I’d like to return two.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The third quadrant one is flattering


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> They’re here! The fabric on the beige is a bit stiff and heavy while the cream ones are lighter - they are the same tweed with different cut and trims.
> 
> What do you think? Which should I keep? I’d like to return two.



I like the 3rd as well (it’s the same as the 4th? It’s just buttoned?). 
I like just one set of pockets and the length - it seems to flatter your waist nicely. [emoji253]
Which do you think you would get more wear from?


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> They’re here! The fabric on the beige is a bit stiff and heavy while the cream ones are lighter - they are the same tweed with different cut and trims.
> 
> What do you think? Which should I keep? I’d like to return two.


I quite like the longer two jackets on you! If I had to pick between the second and the third, I'd go with the third. It's very flattering on you.


----------



## Genie27

Here’s the closeups of the tweeds and the buttoned up beige one.


----------



## Genie27

It's the one I liked best as well. Yes, 3 and 4 are the same jacket buttoned. The top left is the beige - I really want to like it, and it looks better buttoned, but something feels off about it. The beige looks dull on my skin. The bottom one - it has this tinsel that will keep shedding, I'm sure, but I like the colour and the potential use


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> It's the one I liked best as well. Yes, 3 and 4 are the same jacket buttoned. The top left is the beige - I really want to like it, and it looks better buttoned, but something feels off about it. The beige looks dull on my skin. The bottom one - it has this tinsel that will keep shedding, I'm sure, but I like the colour and the potential use


This one reminds me so much of a jacket from the Chanel astronaut collection! Wondering if I should have ordered this one instead haha


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> They’re here! The fabric on the beige is a bit stiff and heavy while the cream ones are lighter - they are the same tweed with different cut and trims.
> 
> What do you think? Which should I keep? I’d like to return two.


Like the bottom row best


----------



## cathe_kim

Long time lurker here! Just wanted to post my jacket as well! I paired mine with a brooch and I have been receiving non stop compliments at work. There are a couple of loose threads and shedding but not that noticeable.


----------



## Genie27

cathe_kim said:


> Long time lurker here! Just wanted to post my jacket as well! I paired mine with a brooch and I have been receiving non stop compliments at work. There are a couple of loose threads and shedding but not that noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107523
> View attachment 4107524


Ooh, this is lovely on you! Thanks for posting this so I can compare the condition of my trims.Mine has a lot more of the loose tinsel, but I can always cut it off if it irritates me.


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> @Genie27 I've tried jacket #3 and have seen plenty of #4. For jacket #3, I didn't like how it look and the overall fit on me as compared to the look it's supposed to be. The tweed is however not white, but a mix but in the exact same design. As for jacket #4 a lot of them have poor finish as the metallic weave is pulled in a loop or coming undone.
> View attachment 4106480
> 
> I've yet to see the first two jackets although have seen quite a few of the second one on IG. I quite like the first jacket!
> 
> Fit wise for ZARA, I'm an XS but for jackets I usually have to size up to S or even M depending on the cut because of my shoulders. Also, some tops/dresses with sleeves I have to size up to S for the same reason.





Genie27 said:


> They’re here! The fabric on the beige is a bit stiff and heavy while the cream ones are lighter - they are the same tweed with different cut and trims.
> 
> What do you think? Which should I keep? I’d like to return two.



I totally agree with WeN, the jackets photograph so nicely but the quality is terrible. I tried the white with pearl buttons myself a few months ago after seeing it posted in a thread here and when it arrived it was unraveling from all of the seams. I figured for $130 I could trim the loose threads and make it work. I pulled on one loose thread hanging off and the jacket literally split in half! The whole back opened completely at the center seam. That along with the itchy nature of the synthetic lining made me realize this was not for me. Maybe I could have purchased another one and worn it for a month, but it would eventually fall apart and I didn’t feel good with it on. 
Genie, I like the first on on you the best by far.


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I totally agree with WeN, the jackets photograph so nicely but the quality is terrible. I tried the white with pearl buttons myself a few months ago after seeing it posted in a thread here and when it arrived it was unraveling from all of the seams. I figured for $130 I could trim the loose threads and make it work. I pulled on one loose thread hanging off and the jacket literally split in half! The whole back opened completely at the center seam. That along with the itchy nature of the synthetic lining made me realize this was not for me. Maybe I could have purchased another one and worn it for a month, but it would eventually fall apart and I didn’t feel good with it on.
> Genie, I like the first on on you the best by far.



Why oh why do the Chanel jackets have to be thousands upon thousands of dollars? [emoji31]


----------



## cathe_kim

Genie27 said:


> Ooh, this is lovely on you! Thanks for posting this so I can compare the condition of my trims.Mine has a lot more of the loose tinsel, but I can always cut it off if it irritates me.


I would recommend taking a good look at the trims and the tweed itself. I had to look at 4 different jackets before choosing this one. It looks lovely on you!!


----------



## Meta

@Genie27 I agree with @nicole0612 that I like the fit of the first jacket with round neck on you out of the three jackets. Good luck deciding!


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> They’re here! The fabric on the beige is a bit stiff and heavy while the cream ones are lighter - they are the same tweed with different cut and trims.
> 
> What do you think? Which should I keep? I’d like to return two.


I like the one without the contrasting trim. It's just a more chic look, i think.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> I totally agree with WeN, the jackets photograph so nicely but the quality is terrible. I tried the white with pearl buttons myself a few months ago after seeing it posted in a thread here and when it arrived it was unraveling from all of the seams. I figured for $130 I could trim the loose threads and make it work. I pulled on one loose thread hanging off and the jacket literally split in half! The whole back opened completely at the center seam. That along with the itchy nature of the synthetic lining made me realize this was not for me. Maybe I could have purchased another one and worn it for a month, but it would eventually fall apart and I didn’t feel good with it on.
> Genie, I like the first on on you the best by far.


We are also somewhat spoilt by the lovely silk linings and the cut/fit of Chanel, I think.   There is something so comfortable about my C jackets that I do instantly compare.

@cafecreme15 once you get your first one, it will be a very slippery slope. A very dangerous but fun slippery slope.

I don't know if I will ever be able to buy one brand new at the store, especially since they no longer have sales, but my older resale ones have made me picky.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> We are also somewhat spoilt by the lovely silk linings and the cut/fit of Chanel, I think.   There is something so comfortable about my C jackets that I do instantly compare.
> 
> @cafecreme15 once you get your first one, it will be a very slippery slope. A very dangerous but fun slippery slope.
> 
> I don't know if I will ever be able to buy one brand new at the store, especially since they no longer have sales, but my older resale ones have made me picky.


I always check up on whats available in my size on therealreal, but I usually have some other item I would prefer more, so then I forget about them. There will always be options there, I'm sure! Are they never going to put jacket on sale every again? I thought they were just skipping this season because the last couple of collections sold so well that they don't have enough stock for sale.


----------



## cathe_kim

Genie27 said:


> We are also somewhat spoilt by the lovely silk linings and the cut/fit of Chanel, I think.   There is something so comfortable about my C jackets that I do instantly compare.
> 
> @cafecreme15 once you get your first one, it will be a very slippery slope. A very dangerous but fun slippery slope.
> 
> I don't know if I will ever be able to buy one brand new at the store, especially since they no longer have sales, but my older resale ones have made me picky.



Hi @Genie27, just wanted to let you know not to get the jacket if you haven’t done so already. No matter how many times I trim it, it unravels elsewhere . And it doesn’t seem that pretty now that I’ve noticed it rubs off on my black tank and pants [emoji24]


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> I always check up on whats available in my size on therealreal, but I usually have some other item I would prefer more, so then I forget about them. There will always be options there, I'm sure! Are they never going to put jacket on sale every again? I thought they were just skipping this season because the last couple of collections sold so well that they don't have enough stock for sale.


They might go on sale of course, but will most likely keep the desirable sizes for their regular clients first dibs.

After my initial flurry of purchases of resale C items, I've reached a bit of a hiatus. I love my collex of little sweaters, dresses and skirts. But they are mostly spring/fall/winter. The jackets - I have one summer and the other two are fall. I am now in the strategic planning phase of being a bit more selective as I would be buying higher ticket newer items. It was easier to pull the trigger on the less expensive items - now I have to be very judicious because we get hit by 30% customs and taxes, plus returning is such a pain/expense.



cathe_kim said:


> Hi @Genie27, just wanted to let you know not to get the jacket if you haven’t done so already. No matter how many times I trim it, it unravels elsewhere . And it doesn’t seem that pretty now that I’ve noticed it rubs off on my black tank and pants [emoji24]


Aww, that’s too bad. So your experience is similar to @nicole0612.  I liked the high cotton content for summer but it seems like it won’t last more than one or two wears. Maybe I will just return all of them as that was the one I liked the most.

Cafecreme’s post reminded me that maybe I should save up and buy the real thing - it never fails that when I buy the cheaper alternative, I end up wishing I had bought the one I really wanted.


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> Why oh why do the Chanel jackets have to be thousands upon thousands of dollars? [emoji31]


You will understand it when you put one on.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Here’s what the L looks like on me





Genie27 said:


> They might go on sale of course, but will most likely keep the desirable sizes for their regular clients first dibs.
> 
> After my initial flurry of purchases of resale C items, I've reached a bit of a hiatus. I love my collex of little sweaters, dresses and skirts. But they are mostly spring/fall/winter. The jackets - I have one summer and the other two are fall. I am now in the strategic planning phase of being a bit more selective as I would be buying higher ticket newer items. It was easier to pull the trigger on the less expensive items - now I have to be very judicious because we get hit by 30% customs and taxes, plus returning is such a pain/expense.
> 
> 
> Aww, that’s too bad. So your experience is similar to @nicole0612.  I liked the high cotton content for summer but it seems like it won’t last more than one or two wears. Maybe I will just return all of them as that was the one I liked the most.
> 
> Cafecreme’s post reminded me that maybe I should save up and buy the real thing - it never fails that when I buy the cheaper alternative, I end up wishing I had bought the one I really wanted.


You have a lovely collection of Chanel RTW! Everything you have is very versatile and classic. I've been trying to do the same thing as you in buying less altogether but more quality pieces. But it's so very hard to think to myself if I hadn't spent $60 on a Zara jacket, then I couldve spent $6,000 on a Chanel! 



periogirl28 said:


> You will understand it when you put one on.


Oh I have! I was *this close* to buying a jacket at last summer's sale for the Cuba collection. It was pink linen with the most gorgeous buttons and detachable tulle cuffs. It was 3k, and I was so so tempted, but I had just bought an H bag like two weeks before this, and I was set on the idea that my first C jacket should be more classic and versatile than that. A couple of months ago, I also tried on the blue/cream jacket (was it Act I?) that so many TPF'ers acquired. It was gorgeous, but I don't think I would have paid 6.5k for it, or whatever it was. Would have been more amenable to it if it were like, 2k, but I know the days of being able to get a new Chanel jacket for 2k are long, long gone. Like Genie, I think my first foray into Chanel RTW will inevitably end up being in the pre-loved market!


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> You have a lovely collection of Chanel RTW! Everything you have is very versatile and classic. I've been trying to do the same thing as you in buying less altogether but more quality pieces. But it's so very hard to think to myself if I hadn't spent $60 on a Zara jacket, then I couldve spent $6,000 on a Chanel!
> 
> 
> Oh I have! I was *this close* to buying a jacket at last summer's sale for the Cuba collection. It was pink linen with the most gorgeous buttons and detachable tulle cuffs. It was 3k, and I was so so tempted, but I had just bought an H bag like two weeks before this, and I was set on the idea that my first C jacket should be more classic and versatile than that. A couple of months ago, I also tried on the blue/cream jacket (was it Act I?) that so many TPF'ers acquired. It was gorgeous, but I don't think I would have paid 6.5k for it, or whatever it was. Would have been more amenable to it if it were like, 2k, but I know the days of being able to get a new Chanel jacket for 2k are long, long gone. Like Genie, I think my first foray into Chanel RTW will inevitably end up being in the pre-loved market!


Oh absolutely! I started with all my Chanel RTW bought at sale, admittedly not jackets then as I was the living in a very hot country and had no need for them.  Preloved is probably a good way to go as well, alas I am not that savvy at finding these gems online and I personally need to try on things, having a very difficult figure to fit. Anyway in my experience, the Chanel SAs are fabulous (ahem generally more so than Hermes ones) the tailors are unbelievably skilled and you know Chanel suits are made to fit more or less for life with possible adjustments in size just like a Saville Row suit. I am sure you will progress to a stage when you can choose to buy Chanel or Zara and wear them all equally well.


----------



## cafecreme15

periogirl28 said:


> Oh absolutely! I started with all my Chanel RTW bought at sale, admittedly not jackets then as I was the living in a very hot country and had no need for them.  Preloved is probably a good way to go as well, alas I am not that savvy at finding these gems online and I personally need to try on things, having a very difficult figure to fit. Anyway in my experience, the Chanel SAs are fabulous (ahem generally more so than Hermes ones) the tailors are unbelievably skilled and you know Chanel suits are made to fit more or less for life with possible adjustments in size just like a Saville Row suit. I am sure you will progress to a stage when you can choose to buy Chanel or Zara and wear them all equally well.



Sounds like I have a lot to look forward to! [emoji4] I’m lucky to have an incredible SA at Hermes, but I have to say whenever I have walked into a Chanel boutique, I have received excellent and attentive service. And I have read nothing but wonderful things about Chanel tailors on the RTW forums. I will get there some day! But for now I am just starting out in my career and need to pick and choose what items I splurge on.


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> Sounds like I have a lot to look forward to! [emoji4] I’m lucky to have an incredible SA at Hermes, but I have to say whenever I have walked into a Chanel boutique, I have received excellent and attentive service. And I have read nothing but wonderful things about Chanel tailors on the RTW forums. I will get there some day! But for now I am just starting out in my career and need to pick and choose what items I splurge on.


I agree. You have a bright future ahead, it will all come in time. I have amazing Hermes SAs, the not so good ones, I ignore.


----------



## cafecreme15

periogirl28 said:


> I agree. You have a bright future ahead, it will all come in time. I have amazing Hermes SAs, the not so good ones, I ignore.



[emoji253][emoji253] 

Ignoring the less than friendly and gracious SAs is the way to go! No one should have to put up with that when spending so much money.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm wearing thrift store found stripey dress with LV shawl and me&i jacket.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

It’s a shame with Zara jackets. They look so nice in the photos! 
I guess,  out of good quality and low price you can only get one at a time.
Remember what happened to all designer collaborations with high street brands - great design but cheap fabrics and bad execution ruin it all. Which gives us more excuse for high end shopping  
I got this baby yesterday. 
View attachment 4108630


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> You have a lovely collection of Chanel RTW! Everything you have is very versatile and classic. I've been trying to do the same thing as you in buying less altogether but more quality pieces. But it's so very hard to think to myself if I hadn't spent $60 on a Zara jacket, then I couldve spent $6,000 on a Chanel!
> 
> 
> Oh I have! I was *this close* to buying a jacket at last summer's sale for the Cuba collection. It was pink linen with the most gorgeous buttons and detachable tulle cuffs. It was 3k, and I was so so tempted, but I had just bought an H bag like two weeks before this, and I was set on the idea that my first C jacket should be more classic and versatile than that. A couple of months ago, I also tried on the blue/cream jacket (was it Act I?) that so many TPF'ers acquired. It was gorgeous, but I don't think I would have paid 6.5k for it, or whatever it was. Would have been more amenable to it if it were like, 2k, but I know the days of being able to get a new Chanel jacket for 2k are long, long gone. Like Genie, I think my first foray into Chanel RTW will inevitably end up being in the pre-loved market!


I remember that lovely pink jacket on you! It was beautiful with your colouring and shape. (I tried it on later, not realizing it was the same one and oh wow! completely wrong on me - colour and cut)

And if it helps, I think resale C jacket is like buying a pre-owned car. While it’s wonderful to buy brand new, on sale is a next best option. Then below that is resale where the first owner takes the depreciation hit. Lots of lucky ladies can buy first hand. And you will too, soon! In the mean time, resale can be a great place to take risks on styles.

If you have a chance, check out the TRR retail store in NY? The main issue I’ve found is the condition - they can be a bit more worn than described online.

It's hard to do that kind of mental justification, but I will say that once I bought a few items of RTW and wore them regularly, it became much easier to say no to the $60 Zara jackets. (All 3 of mine are going back, BTW) I notice that I fall off that wagon in summer, because most of my C items are for colder weather.

I also have to be realistic about my lifestyle and what is appropriate/excessive. I don't need to wear C suits for work. I just need a couple of nice items for when clients come to visit or I have a big meeting. Other than that I need sharp looking dressy-casual items. 

Your work wardrobe will go in a different direction and it will be great fun building it.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I remember that lovely pink jacket on you! It was beautiful with your colouring and shape. (I tried it on later, not realizing it was the same one and oh wow! completely wrong on me - colour and cut)
> 
> And if it helps, I think resale C jacket is like buying a pre-owned car. While it’s wonderful to buy brand new, on sale is a next best option. Then below that is resale where the first owner takes the depreciation hit. Lots of lucky ladies can buy first hand. And you will too, soon! In the mean time, resale can be a great place to take risks on styles.
> 
> If you have a chance, check out the TRR retail store in NY? The main issue I’ve found is the condition - they can be a bit more worn than described online.
> 
> It's hard to do that kind of mental justification, but I will say that once I bought a few items of RTW and wore them regularly, it became much easier to say no to the $60 Zara jackets. (All 3 of mine are going back, BTW) I notice that I fall off that wagon in summer, because most of my C items are for colder weather.
> 
> I also have to be realistic about my lifestyle and what is appropriate/excessive. I don't need to wear C suits for work. I just need a couple of nice items for when clients come to visit or I have a big meeting. Other than that I need sharp looking dressy-casual items.
> 
> Your work wardrobe will go in a different direction and it will be great fun building it.



You’ve got a great memory! I loved that pink jacket and agonized over letting it go, but I ultimately didn’t think I’d get enough use out of it. Checking out TRR boutique is a great idea! Buying that sort of thing online makes me nervous as well. I didn’t even realize they had a brick and mortar store. Is it bad I’m just as excited about building my work wardrobe as I am about actually starting my job? [emoji23]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

could I be more colorful?


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4109990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could I be more colorful?


So festive and summery! And you have a gorgeous figure!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> So festive and summery! And you have a gorgeous figure!



Oh stop it, miss living doll and quintessential PYT.


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh stop it, miss living doll and quintessential PYT.


You make me blush! But seriously, your curves are enviable!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> You make me blush! But seriously, your curves are enviable!



Oh sweetums it's just a good bra. And I have a nose that would never make it in Hollywood, as well, so here's to hanging on to our natural quirks!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Scarf on today!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

and in another scarf!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

another thrift store outfit except the poncho was new and a whopping $29.


----------



## cafecreme15

Zara jacket arrived. Luckily it fits in the shoulders (was worried I should have ordered a S instead of XS), but what do we think of the cut overall? Clearly it doesn’t go with this dress, I just threw it on quickly to get an idea. Are the sleeves supposed to be bracket length?


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Zara jacket arrived. Luckily it fits in the shoulders (was worried I should have ordered a S instead of XS), but what do we think of the cut overall? Clearly it doesn’t go with this dress, I just threw it on quickly to get an idea. Are the sleeves supposed to be bracket length?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112037
> View attachment 4112038
> View attachment 4112039


I think it looks fine.  The sleeves are fine too.  It isn't meant to close completely, and as long as the shoulders fit, then it is a win. I think I would press/steam it though.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I think it looks fine.  The sleeves are fine too.  It isn't meant to close completely, and as long as the shoulders fit, then it is a win. I think I would press/steam it though.



Yes a steaming is definitely in order. It definitely doesn’t clasp all the way, but I don’t like to wear my blazers closed anyway. Not amazing, but decent for $60, you think?


----------



## gracekelly

Yes, a great buy!  Since you like Chanel pink jackets, I thought I would  post this one that I wore yesterday.


----------



## Meta

@cafecreme15 I think the jacket looks good on you, so keep! 

@gracekelly Which season is your pink jacket from? It reminds me of the Cruise 2011 LBJ.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Yes, a great buy!  Since you like Chanel pink jackets, I thought I would  post this one that I wore yesterday.


Its gorgeous! I can only hope to have a Chanel jacket collection as extensive and well-curated as yours one day.



weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 I think the jacket looks good on you, so keep!
> 
> @gracekelly Which season is your pink jacket from? It reminds me of the Cruise 2011 LBJ.


Thank you! Like I said I don't think its the most amazing thing I've ever put on, but good enough for $60! It will have to tide me over until I purchase my first real Chanel. Though now that I have just started apartment hunting and seriously crunching numbers, it may be a while before I feel comfortable splurging like that. But that's another story!


----------



## gracekelly

This 


weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 I think the jacket looks good on you, so keep!
> 
> @gracekelly Which season is your pink jacket from? It reminds me of the Cruise 2011 LBJ.


This one is from Spring 2007


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Its gorgeous! I can only hope to have a Chanel jacket collection as extensive and well-curated as yours one day.
> 
> 
> Thank you! Like I said I don't think its the most amazing thing I've ever put on, but good enough for $60! It will have to tide me over until I purchase my first real Chanel. Though now that I have just started apartment hunting and seriously crunching numbers, it may be a while before I feel comfortable splurging like that. But that's another story!


It’s cute and the look you want so it’s keeper


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Zara jacket arrived. Luckily it fits in the shoulders (was worried I should have ordered a S instead of XS), but what do we think of the cut overall? Clearly it doesn’t go with this dress, I just threw it on quickly to get an idea. Are the sleeves supposed to be bracket length?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112037
> View attachment 4112038
> View attachment 4112039


Oh, it’s cute on you! I like it.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Oh, it’s cute on you! I like it.


Thank you! I was pleased to find that everything on the jacket was intact and that nothing was unraveling...I had low expectations haha


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! I was pleased to find that everything on the jacket was intact and that nothing was unraveling...I had low expectations haha


It’s the other light cotton tweed that has been unraveling. This one is more fabric-like so you should be ok.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> It’s the other light cotton tweed that has been unraveling. This one is more fabric-like so you should be ok.



That’s too bad, the longer cream one looked fantastic on you.


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> Yes a steaming is definitely in order. It definitely doesn’t clasp all the way, but I don’t like to wear my blazers closed anyway. Not amazing, but decent for $60, you think?


I think it fits you well! Congrats!


----------



## Moirai

@cafecreme15 it looks good on you. Regardless of the price, do you like it enough to actually wear it? If yes, keep. If not, save the money for something else that will surely come along.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> @cafecreme15 it looks good on you. Regardless of the price, do you like it enough to actually wear it? If yes, keep. If not, save the money for something else that will surely come along.



I do! I see it working with skinny trousers or a pencil skirt.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

gracekelly said:


> Yes, a great buy!  Since you like Chanel pink jackets, I thought I would  post this one that I wore yesterday.



GK, omg what I pretty jacket! It just gave me an immediate craving 
I'm off to the C boutique


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm at the Copenhagen airport and just saw one of the Zara jackets with a million scraggly threads hanging inches from the bottom hem. It was a mess.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Dextersmom

I am on a red kick this month.  I started June by adding my light red Chanel ballerinas and dark red spa slides.  Now I am ending the month with one more red piece; a dark red coin purse that I am going to use as a small wallet.  I also picked up this black leather camellia brooch (pinned it on my hat in the boutique and wore it out the door) and my 1st Chanel sale item; these black/brown braided sandals that were marked down 40%.  I included a couple of shots wearing my new items the last few days.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just traveled overseas with 4 kids! I'm a hero! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4108462
> View attachment 4108463
> View attachment 4108464
> 
> 
> I'm wearing thrift store found stripey dress with LV shawl and me&i jacket.



Looking grrreat!


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> It’s a shame with Zara jackets. They look so nice in the photos!
> I guess,  out of good quality and low price you can only get one at a time.
> Remember what happened to all designer collaborations with high street brands - great design but cheap fabrics and bad execution ruin it all. Which gives us more excuse for high end shopping
> I got this baby yesterday.
> View attachment 4108630



Visited Dior Tues evening, hven't been since early Tribals, such a lovely store. Congratulations on your new beauty


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Zara jacket arrived. Luckily it fits in the shoulders (was worried I should have ordered a S instead of XS), but what do we think of the cut overall? Clearly it doesn’t go with this dress, I just threw it on quickly to get an idea. Are the sleeves supposed to be bracket length?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112037
> View attachment 4112038
> View attachment 4112039



I think it looks fine. How does it _feel_?


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> I am on a red kick this month.  I started June by adding my light red Chanel ballerinas and dark red spa slides.  Now I am ending the month with one more red piece; a dark red coin purse that I am going to use as a small wallet.  I also picked up this black leather camellia brooch (pinned it on my hat in the boutique and wore it out the door) and my 1st Chanel sale item; these black/brown braided sandals that were marked down 40%.  I included a couple of shots wearing my new items the last few days.



I absolutely love you in the whole last outfit (I'm on a lace skirt kick myself lately).

Congratulations on your fab new additions


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Yes, a great buy!  Since you like Chanel pink jackets, I thought I would  post this one that I wore yesterday.





Even in photos you can tell there is a mile between Z and C. Mind you for the money I think Z is OK. Can't beat this, it's beautiful and something to wear for ever.




I noticed Gucci are also doing tweed jackets ATM (I think from Cruise/Resort - I can't be sure which season anymore anymore, it's all beginning to merge, but then that's the idea). They have a slightly retro feel about them but some of the buttons are totally delicious, like jewellery in their own right.




AM obviously getting into this vibe (Bowie in drag in 'Boys keep Swinging' vid) I heared the guitar line going around in my head when I tried it on, NOT KIDDING. I'd buy it if it was half the price (it's £2.6K)


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> I am on a red kick this month.  I started June by adding my light red Chanel ballerinas and dark red spa slides.  Now I am ending the month with one more red piece; a dark red coin purse that I am going to use as a small wallet.  I also picked up this black leather camellia brooch (pinned it on my hat in the boutique and wore it out the door) and my 1st Chanel sale item; these black/brown braided sandals that were marked down 40%.  I included a couple of shots wearing my new items the last few days.


Fabulous purchases!


papertiger said:


> I think it looks fine. How does it _feel_?


Feels decent! Not luxurious by any means but I like the look so it serves it purpose.


papertiger said:


> Even in photos you can tell there is a mile between Z and C. Mind you for the money I think Z is OK. Can't beat this, it's beautiful and something to wear for ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Gucci are also doing tweed jackets ATM (I think from Cruise/Resort - I can't be sure which season anymore anymore, it's all beginning to merge, but then that's the idea). They have a slightly retro feel about them but some of the buttons are totally delicious, like jewellery in their own right.
> 
> View attachment 4114933
> 
> 
> AM obviously getting into this vibe (Bowie in drag in 'Boys keep Swinging' vid) I heared the guitar line going around in my head when I tried it on, NOT KIDDING. I'd buy it if it was half the price (it's £2.6K)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114955



There’s no comparing Z with C! Totally different ballparks but like you said Z is fine for what it is. Paid $60 so if I can wear it and enjoy a few times before it falls apart then that is all I expect from it. I really like this Gucci jacket! Normally their RTW is a bit over the top for my taste.


----------



## papertiger

I need HELP!

I've just bought H rg Punk PM earrings after 8 months of chasing them around the globe (they were in Dublin). Plus I treated myself to some extra silver 'snakeskin) earrings from Raspini (very Italian).

So much fabulousness and all at once 

There are some other jewellery pieces I want and of course a few of the new season's H scarves. Never mind the boots and Fendi fur 

*Firstly which bag(s)?*  The reason I'm posting here is because a) you al know me/my style quite well ad b) you guys are over the whole bag hierarchy thing and if I post on the general handbag forum many may just go H for H sake or go for Gucci coz it's on-trend atm.

I will not say too much, just specs and brief pro/con.

Basically there are 2 casual smart shoulder bags and 2 hand-held occasion/evening bags.



The 2 Gucci are very different from each other anyway. The black *Tifosa* (football shape) is around half the price of the *Python Rebelle* at £1.4 the Python Re(Belle) is almost £2.6.




* Rebelle 
*
Pro

I have plenty of python but no neutral. Love the colour
Smaller looking than the measurements suggest, still holds a lot
GG one side, cat head the other, no further logos
Haven't bought a Gucci bag for 3 years
Casual feel, still a 'piece'
Vintage and fashionable, I'll be happy to wear for as long as the bag lasts

Con

Can't wear in the rain
The handles have to remain in the up position when carried on the shoulder as the inside handle folded down will rub.


*Tifosa *

Plus

Fabulous looking
Unusual
Stays organised inside
Looks compact, actually quite roomy inside


Con

It's a runway bag and just come in so maybe only in black
Cotton/linen lining, doesn't feel so luxe.
Would love it even more in python.
Flat strap handles


Then there are also some H pre-loved

*Bolide Secrete 24 in Dragee *





*Bolide Secrete *

Pro

Bolides are becoming my trademark ha ha
Fabulous looking
Unusual
Stays organised inside
Looks compact, actually quite roomy inside
Nice for Summer occasions

Con

Love the colour in theory, very light in practice, won't look good grubby
The horizontal zip needs to be opened and shut carefully
Hand only, may need twillies
*
Trim II* in Vibrato 35 (I don't have an actual pic but here's a stock-pic of the same model)

Pro

Big and roomy
Makes up for a lack of real shoulder bags
Makes up for a lack of real size Summer bags
Looks kind of 1940s on me (even though a 1950s/60s design)
Pretty cw
Vibrato!

Con

Quite a Summer colour/vibe (but poss good for Autumn too)
Could be bumping into everything (already do with my Bolides worn on the shoulder)
Not the cheapest Trim out there
Would prefer phw with that cw


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Fabulous purchases!
> 
> Feels decent! Not luxurious by any means but I like the look so it serves it purpose.
> 
> 
> There’s no comparing Z with C! Totally different ballparks but like you said Z is fine for what it is. Paid $60 so if I can wear it and enjoy a few times before it falls apart then that is all I expect from it. I really like this Gucci jacket! Normally their RTW is a bit over the top for my taste.



Honestly, I pay $60 for a train ticket to get to Zara, you can't beat that price and smarter than a cardi


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> Even in photos you can tell there is a mile between Z and C. Mind you for the money I think Z is OK. Can't beat this, it's beautiful and something to wear for ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Gucci are also doing tweed jackets ATM (I think from Cruise/Resort - I can't be sure which season anymore anymore, it's all beginning to merge, but then that's the idea). They have a slightly retro feel about them but some of the buttons are totally delicious, like jewellery in their own right.
> 
> View attachment 4114933
> 
> 
> AM obviously getting into this vibe (Bowie in drag in 'Boys keep Swinging' vid) I heared the guitar line going around in my head when I tried it on, NOT KIDDING. I'd buy it if it was half the price (it's £2.6K)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114955



My thoughts exactly!!! I actually went to Gucci to check this particular jacket! But of course got carried away and bought something else... 

I made a resolution to try and dress less safe and maybe even incorporate in my wardrobe something edgy and no so high-end. Well, honestly it turned out that less high end doesn't necessarily mean less expensive. May be just a little. All right, I slipped a little and bought a Valentino, Dior and Balenciaga, but the fourth one was Off-White! An off-White handbag! That is so new to me. And totally approved by my daughters 

But I'm still planning on trying that Gucci jacket. Going to London next week and will do some tax free shopping there

About the bags. I'm not a big expert in H but I love the look of Rebelle. It is so granny chic. I looked at it for myself but I find the opening not very convenient for me. And i love the Tiffosa!
I guess, that was not very helpful


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Fabulous purchases!
> 
> Feels decent! Not luxurious by any means but I like the look so it serves it purpose.
> 
> 
> There’s no comparing Z with C! Totally different ballparks but like you said Z is fine for what it is. Paid $60 so if I can wear it and enjoy a few times before it falls apart then that is all I expect from it. I really like this Gucci jacket! Normally their RTW is a bit over the top for my taste.





papertiger said:


> I absolutely love you in the whole last outfit (I'm on a lace skirt kick myself lately).
> 
> Congratulations on your fab new additions


Thank you both.


----------



## Dextersmom

My 1st thought is that YOU can rock any/all of these bags. For some reason, maybe it is the way the light is hitting it, the leather on the black Gucci looks gleaming and rich and beautiful to me.  I can literally see you walking down the street carrying this bag.  It is cool and unique, like you. 



papertiger said:


> I need HELP!
> 
> I've just bought H rg Punk PM earrings after 8 months of chasing them around the globe (they were in Dublin). Plus I treated myself to some extra silver 'snakeskin) earrings from Raspini (very Italian).
> 
> So much fabulousness and all at once
> 
> There are some other jewellery pieces I want and of course a few of the new season's H scarves. Never mind the boots and Fendi fur
> 
> *Firstly which bag(s)?*  The reason I'm posting here is because a) you al know me/my style quite well ad b) you guys are over the whole bag hierarchy thing and if I post on the general handbag forum many may just go H for H sake or go for Gucci coz it's on-trend atm.
> 
> I will not say too much, just specs and brief pro/con.
> 
> Basically there are 2 casual smart shoulder bags and 2 hand-held occasion/evening bags.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 Gucci are very different from each other anyway. The black *Tifosa* (football shape) is around half the price of the *Python Rebelle* at £1.4 the Python Re(Belle) is almost £2.6.
> 
> View attachment 4114988
> 
> 
> * Rebelle
> *
> Pro
> 
> I have plenty of python but no neutral. Love the colour
> Smaller looking than the measurements suggest, still holds a lot
> GG one side, cat head the other, no further logos
> Haven't bought a Gucci bag for 3 years
> Casual feel, still a 'piece'
> Vintage and fashionable, I'll be happy to wear for as long as the bag lasts
> 
> Con
> 
> Can't wear in the rain
> The handles have to remain in the up position when carried on the shoulder as the inside handle folded down will rub.
> 
> 
> *Tifosa *
> 
> Plus
> 
> Fabulous looking
> Unusual
> Stays organised inside
> Looks compact, actually quite roomy inside
> 
> 
> Con
> 
> It's a runway bag and just come in so maybe only in black
> Cotton/linen lining, doesn't feel so luxe.
> Would love it even more in python.
> Flat strap handles
> 
> 
> Then there are also some H pre-loved
> 
> *Bolide Secrete 24 in Dragee *
> 
> View attachment 4114995
> 
> 
> 
> *Bolide Secrete *
> 
> Pro
> 
> Bolides are becoming my trademark ha ha
> Fabulous looking
> Unusual
> Stays organised inside
> Looks compact, actually quite roomy inside
> Nice for Summer occasions
> 
> Con
> 
> Love the colour in theory, very light in practice, won't look good grubby
> The horazontal zip needs to be opened and shut carefully
> Hand only, may need twillies
> *
> Trim II* in Vibrato 35 (I don't have an actual pic but here's a stock-pic of the same model)
> 
> Pro
> 
> Big and roomy
> Makes up for a lack of real shoulder bags
> Makes up for a lack of real size Summer bags
> Looks kind of 1940s on me (even though a 1950s/60s design)
> Pretty cw
> Vibrato!
> 
> Con
> 
> Quite a Summer colour/vibe (but poss good for Autumn too)
> Could be bumping into everything (already do with my Bolides worn on the shoulder)
> Not the cheapest Trim out there
> Would prefer phw with that cw
> 
> View attachment 4115015


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> I need HELP!
> 
> I've just bought H rg Punk PM earrings after 8 months of chasing them around the globe (they were in Dublin). Plus I treated myself to some extra silver 'snakeskin) earrings from Raspini (very Italian).
> 
> So much fabulousness and all at once
> 
> There are some other jewellery pieces I want and of course a few of the new season's H scarves. Never mind the boots and Fendi fur
> 
> *Firstly which bag(s)?*  The reason I'm posting here is because a) you al know me/my style quite well ad b) you guys are over the whole bag hierarchy thing and if I post on the general handbag forum many may just go H for H sake or go for Gucci coz it's on-trend atm.
> 
> I will not say too much, just specs and brief pro/con.
> 
> Basically there are 2 casual smart shoulder bags and 2 hand-held occasion/evening bags.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 Gucci are very different from each other anyway. The black *Tifosa* (football shape) is around half the price of the *Python Rebelle* at £1.4 the Python Re(Belle) is almost £2.6.
> 
> View attachment 4114988
> 
> 
> * Rebelle
> *
> Pro
> 
> I have plenty of python but no neutral. Love the colour
> Smaller looking than the measurements suggest, still holds a lot
> GG one side, cat head the other, no further logos
> Haven't bought a Gucci bag for 3 years
> Casual feel, still a 'piece'
> Vintage and fashionable, I'll be happy to wear for as long as the bag lasts
> 
> Con
> 
> Can't wear in the rain
> The handles have to remain in the up position when carried on the shoulder as the inside handle folded down will rub.
> 
> 
> *Tifosa *
> 
> Plus
> 
> Fabulous looking
> Unusual
> Stays organised inside
> Looks compact, actually quite roomy inside
> 
> 
> Con
> 
> It's a runway bag and just come in so maybe only in black
> Cotton/linen lining, doesn't feel so luxe.
> Would love it even more in python.
> Flat strap handles
> 
> 
> Then there are also some H pre-loved
> 
> *Bolide Secrete 24 in Dragee *
> 
> View attachment 4114995
> 
> 
> 
> *Bolide Secrete *
> 
> Pro
> 
> Bolides are becoming my trademark ha ha
> Fabulous looking
> Unusual
> Stays organised inside
> Looks compact, actually quite roomy inside
> Nice for Summer occasions
> 
> Con
> 
> Love the colour in theory, very light in practice, won't look good grubby
> The horazontal zip needs to be opened and shut carefully
> Hand only, may need twillies
> *
> Trim II* in Vibrato 35 (I don't have an actual pic but here's a stock-pic of the same model)
> 
> Pro
> 
> Big and roomy
> Makes up for a lack of real shoulder bags
> Makes up for a lack of real size Summer bags
> Looks kind of 1940s on me (even though a 1950s/60s design)
> Pretty cw
> Vibrato!
> 
> Con
> 
> Quite a Summer colour/vibe (but poss good for Autumn too)
> Could be bumping into everything (already do with my Bolides worn on the shoulder)
> Not the cheapest Trim out there
> Would prefer phw with that cw
> 
> View attachment 4115015


Tough call! The black Gucci Tifosa is probably the most PT bag I have ever seen! Like, I'm surprised you don't own it already. But for practicality's sake and ease of use, I say the python Rebelle!


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> My 1st thought is that YOU can rock any/all of these bags. For some reason, maybe it is the way the light is hitting it, the leather on the black Gucci looks gleaming and rich and beautiful to me.  I can literally see you walking down the street carrying this bag.  It is cool and unique, like you.





Sheikha Latifa said:


> My thoughts exactly!!! I actually went to Gucci to check this particular jacket! But of course got carried away and bought something else...
> 
> I made a resolution to try and dress less safe and maybe even incorporate in my wardrobe something edgy and no so high-end. Well, honestly it turned out that less high end doesn't necessarily mean less expensive. May be just a little. All right, I slipped a little and bought a Valentino, Dior and Balenciaga, but the fourth one was Off-White! An off-White handbag! That is so new to me. And totally approved by my daughters
> 
> But I'm still planning on trying that Gucci jacket. Going to London next week and will do some tax free shopping there
> 
> About the bags. I'm not a big expert in H but I love the look of Rebelle. It is so granny chic. I looked at it for myself but I find the opening not very convenient for me. And i love the Tiffosa!
> I guess, that was not very helpful



There are several fabulous jackets at Gucci atm. Love the leather ones with white/red/blue deal, lots trouser suits and fabulous silk shirts, a kimono style in Flora that's really special. Have fun my dear. 

Check out Fendi too, some real quality pieces there too. 

Which was the off-white handbag approved by all? 

Always helpful. Glad you like the Gucci, honestly I am all a dither as I like them all.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> I need HELP!
> 
> I've just bought H Punk PM earrings after 8 months of chasing them around the globe (they were in Dublin). Plus I treated myself to some extra silver 'snakeskin) earrings from Raspini (very Italian).
> 
> So much fabulousness and all at once
> 
> There are some other jewellery pieces I want and of course a few of the new season's H scarves. Never mind the boots and Fendi fur
> 
> *Firstly which bag(s)?*  The reason I'm posting here is because a) you al know me/my style quite well ad b) you guys are over the whole bag hierarchy thing and if I post on the general handbag forum many may just go H for H sake or go for Gucci coz it's on-trend atm.
> 
> I will not say too much, just specs and brief pro/con.
> 
> Basically there are 2 casual smart shoulder bags and 2 hand-held occasion/evening bags.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 Gucci are very different from each other anyway. The black *Tifosa* (football shape) is around half the price of the *Python Rebelle* at £1.4 the Python Re(Belle) is almost £2.6.
> 
> View attachment 4114988
> 
> 
> * Rebelle
> *
> Pro
> 
> I have plenty of python but no neutral. Love the colour
> Smaller looking than the measurements suggest, still holds a lot
> GG one side, cat head the other, no further logos
> Haven't bought a Gucci bag for 3 years
> Casual feel, still a 'piece'
> Vintage and fashionable, I'll be happy to wear for as long as the bag lasts
> 
> Con
> 
> Can't wear in the rain
> The handles have to remain in the up position when carried on the shoulder as the inside handle folded down will rub.
> 
> 
> *Tifosa *
> 
> Plus
> 
> Fabulous looking
> Unusual
> Stays organised inside
> Looks compact, actually quite roomy inside
> 
> 
> Con
> 
> It's a runway bag and just come in so maybe only in black
> Cotton/linen lining, doesn't feel so luxe.
> Would love it even more in python.
> Flat strap handles
> 
> 
> Then there are also some H pre-loved
> 
> *Bolide Secrete 24 in Dragee *
> 
> View attachment 4114995
> 
> 
> 
> *Bolide Secrete *
> 
> Pro
> 
> Bolides are becoming my trademark ha ha
> Fabulous looking
> Unusual
> Stays organised inside
> Looks compact, actually quite roomy inside
> Nice for Summer occasions
> 
> Con
> 
> Love the colour in theory, very light in practice, won't look good grubby
> The horazontal zip needs to be opened and shut carefully
> Hand only, may need twillies
> 
> 
> And a Trim II in Vibrato 35 (I don't have an actual pic but here's a stock-pic of the same bag)
> 
> Pro
> 
> Big and roomy
> Makes up for a lack of real shoulder bags
> Makes up for a lack of real size Summer bags
> Looks kind of 1940s on me (even though a 1950s/60s design)
> Vibrato!
> 
> Con
> 
> Quite a Summer colour/vibe (but poss good for Autumn too)
> Could be bumping into everything (already do with my Bolides worn on the shoulder)
> Not the cheapest Trim out there
> 
> View attachment 4115015


First thought:   OMG that Python! It's very you.


Second thought: Ruled out the Bolide Secrete for your cons. Although you look very happy wearing it. And it's a very pretty colour.

The Trim - much as I love love love the practicality and ease of use of the hobo style, the aesthetic leaves me cold. Which is very sad because Gucci and BV also make some of my most favourite lovely hobos.

Tifosa is cool and unusual as well. More practical than the Rebelle.

What gap do you need to fill in your wardrobe? I think you have all the practical bags you need?


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Tough call! The black Gucci Tifosa is probably the most PT bag I have ever seen! Like, I'm surprised you don't own it already. But for practicality's sake and ease of use, I say the python Rebelle!



I think if it was python I would have grabbed it. My SA will find out if it's black or nothing. Not that I don't like black but I have plenty. The only other bag that I can think of in this shape is the Perrin of Paris' _Le Panier_


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> My 1st thought is that YOU can rock any/all of these bags. For some reason, maybe it is the way the light is hitting it, the leather on the black Gucci looks gleaming and rich and beautiful to me.  I can literally see you walking down the street carrying this bag.  It is cool and unique, like you.



Thank you 

Yes, the (calf) leather is very nice. There are not many of these bags about. It's cheaper than the Secrete that's for sure


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> I think if it was python I would have grabbed it. My SA will find out if it's black or nothing. Not that I don't like black but I have plenty. The only other bag that I can think of in this shape is the Perrin of Paris' _Le Panier_


Personally I don't like this one nearly as much as the Gucci. The Tifosa seems so much more useful than this because of the strap. If your priority in the bag is material (python) over shape, then I would definitely go with the Rebelle!


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> First thought:   OMG that Python! It's very you.
> 
> 
> Second thought: Ruled out the Bolide Secrete for your cons. Although you look very happy wearing it. And it's a very pretty colour.
> 
> The Trim - much as I love love love the practicality and ease of use of the hobo style, the aesthetic leaves me cold. Which is very sad because Gucci and BV also make some of my most favourite lovely hobos.
> 
> Tifosa is cool and unusual as well. More practical than the Rebelle.
> 
> What gap do you need to fill in your wardrobe? I think you have all the practical bags you need?



I suppose there are no real gaps but I have more Autumn/Winter friendly colours/materials and not very many shoulder bags that are big enough for all day. I have have some great practical everyday bags already it's true.

*My shoulder-only bags are* (as opposed to hand-held bags with shoulder straps or X-bodies):
BV metallic Gunmetal woven Cervo hobo (also round)
Gucci Large Olive web-stripe Jackie Bouvier (it's like the Trim *I*)
Gucci Jade Med Horse-bit Chain
Gucci Malachite, python 1973 with G-detail
Tanner Krolle metallic silver latch-key shoulder bag
Couple of Black Chanels

*My Summer-only bags are: *
BV metallic Gunmetal woven cervo hobo (as above)
Gucci black Bamboo Handle woven patent Basket with suede insert
Gucci Large Flora Tote
Chanel off-white and python Med Shopper


----------



## arabesques

papertiger said:


> I suppose there are no real gaps but I have more Autumn/Winter friendly colours/materials and not very many shoulder bags that are big enough for all day. I have have some great practical everyday bags already it's true.
> 
> *My shoulder-only bags are* (as opposed to hand-held bags with shoulder straps or X-bodies):
> BV metallic Gunmetal woven Cervo hobo (also round)
> Gucci Large Olive web-stripe Jackie Bouvier (it's like the Trim *I*)
> Gucci Jade Med Horse-bit Chain
> Gucci Malachite, python 1973 with G-detail
> Tanner Krolle metallic silver latch-key shoulder bag
> Couple of Black Chanels
> 
> *My Summer-only bags are: *
> BV metallic Gunmetal woven cervo hobo (as above)
> Gucci black Bamboo Handle woven patent Basket with suede insert
> Gucci Large Flora Tote
> Chanel off-white and python Med Shopper



PT, How do you feel about the BV Gunmetal Cervo?  Does it hang well?  Does it feel too voluminous if you fill it with one's little trucs plus water bottle and cashmere shawl?  (Yes, I'm looking at the Cervo)

I find the Tifosa immediately, immediately you.  But I also feel that you have vintage H that hits that aesthetic.  If available in a summery color, then that one.  That would be superb.  Otherwise, the python is you *and* summery.


----------



## papertiger

arabesques said:


> PT, How do you feel about the BV Gunmetal Cervo?  Does it hang well?  Does it feel too voluminous if you fill it with one's little trucs plus water bottle and cashmere shawl?  (Yes, I'm looking at the Cervo)
> 
> I find the Tifosa immediately, immediately you.  But I also feel that you have vintage H that hits that aesthetic.  If available in a summery color, then that one.  That would be superb.  Otherwise, the python is you *and* summery.



So this has been one of the best finds of my bag life. The handle is really comfortable. Looks a bit darker in the pics.

It hangs beautifully. It's roomy (I'm more likely to carry a 90 than a CSGM) but don't find it looks huge but then gain I'm not as petit as you.

I once spilled a whole bottle of water in it and I had to dry it inside out and then use Nivea to soften the outside again. It came back goos as new though.




I think you may mean this one (?). I wouldn't mind getting my hands on a red 26 but they're very rare. Most are 32 which makes they much heavier.




I also have this one which hits the same vibe as the Tifosa perhaps


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> then use Nivea to soften the outside again


What!?!?!? Really? I guess skin is skin! 

The bag is gorgeous! I love BV!


----------



## arabesques

papertiger said:


> So this has been one of the best finds of my bag life. The handle is really comfortable. Looks a bit darker in the pics.
> 
> I once spilled a whole bottle of water in it and I had to dry it inside out and then use Nivea to soften the outside again. It came back goos as new though.
> 
> View attachment 4115504
> 
> 
> I think you may mean this one (?). I wouldn't mind getting my hands on a red 26 but they're very rare. Most are 32 which makes they much heavier.
> 
> View attachment 4115500
> 
> 
> I also have this one which hits the same vibe as the Tifosa perhaps
> 
> View attachment 4115517



Yes!  I was thinking both of these.  I find the T beautiful and refined and gorgeously vintage—but in a dark color, is it repetitive with the beauties you already have?  A neutral perfect python is one of those bags that will take you almost everywhere in every season... or so I've been thinking as I've been on the hunt myself.

Thank you for your thoughts on the Cervo.  I've fallen under the BV spell slowly this past year.  I took a little clutch with me on my four-month journey, and I loved the soft leather.  I've been building a small collection since.  The Cervo is the final summer piece calling me before I take off for a splashy French month-long vacation.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> What!?!?!? Really? I guess skin is skin!
> 
> The bag is gorgeous! I love BV!



It was a emergency but it worked brilliantly 

I love BV too, I just have 5 and I'm happy. Before this last one I was going to give up but this has turned out to be one of my favourite bags of all time (maybe I always say that he he).

*First elimination*
I _think_ I've eliminated the Bolide Secret from the line-up.


----------



## papertiger

arabesques said:


> Yes!  I was thinking both of these.  I find the T beautiful and refined and gorgeously vintage—but in a dark color, is it repetitive with the beauties you already have?  A neutral perfect python is one of those bags that will take you almost everywhere in every season... or so I've been thinking as I've been on the hunt myself.
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts on the Cervo.  I've fallen under the BV spell slowly this past year.  I took a little clutch with me on my four-month journey, and I loved the soft leather.  I've been building a small collection since.  The Cervo is the final summer piece calling me before I take off for a splashy French month-long vacation.



I think you will love it. 

You were a devoted Trim user no? Do you still have and use yours?


----------



## FizzyWater

I've had networking problems getting to TPF all week.  Belatedly:



Genie27 said:


> I do like the Calvi to hold secondary cards. I initially bought it to use as primary but I found that I prefer a staggered layout for my main CCs, ID etc. So I use it for cards I don’t need very often and don’t mind rifling through a stack for. It lasted ONE day as my primary wallet.



I keep 2 Calvis in my bag (inside a Longchamps pouch to corral them + other things).  One holds my business cards in one side and other peoples' cards + store cards in the other.  The other holds, in one side: wet wipes in a plastic pouch + my daily meds (in case I'm randomly away from home) and in the other side: a tissue + ibuprofen.   (Note that here in Germany meds + ibuprofen are all in sheets, so no loose pills)



cafecreme15 said:


> Ladies, I had the most traumatizing and embarrassing experience yesterday. I have wanted a rhinoplasty for the last 12 years because I have always hated my profile - my nose is straight from the front, but I have a large dorsal hump.



I'm with you there.  Secret, though:  You're 20-something and therefore gorgeous no matter what*.  (This is a thing only recognizable much later.)

*I have not even started on the thin + blonde + yuppie. 



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm panicked about my trip to the US. I'm having some real issues with visas which is stupid because we are dual citizens but my ex won't renew my sons' expired US passports and now ... It's just a whole thing no point in getting into all the details but I'm not sure my ex is going to do what he needs to do to make sure that the trip can happen and I'm hysterical.



Reading later, I'm glad you're successfully on your way!  I'm sorry about your stress, with your ex and father.



papertiger said:


> I need HELP!
> snip
> 
> I will not say too much, just specs and brief pro/con.
> 
> Basically there are 2 casual smart shoulder bags and 2 hand-held occasion/evening bags.



I would say, the Tifosa is fascinating.  The python is not so different to me from what you already have (I don't notice/like python, so ymmv).  I like the pink Bolide but AFAIK it goes with nothing else you own.  I do like the Vibrato Trim.


----------



## arabesques

papertiger said:


> I think you will love it.
> 
> You were a devoted Trim user no? Do you still have and use yours?



I do still have a 35cm Trim (Graphite Clemence) and it's too useful to ever seriously consider parting with.  It's heavy, however (I can't carry the weight I used to, even in terms of jewelry).  I love the aesthetic and how it molds to the body.  But with your Gucci Jackie bag, I wonder if it will fill out your handbag wardrobe—thus the reason I didn't vote for it.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> Which was the off-white handbag approved by all?
> 
> Always helpful. Glad you like the Gucci, honestly I am all a dither as I like them all.


I bought it to wear with trainers. Something very casual. It has 2 straps so can be worn on shoulder and cross body. I actually like it. My daughters like it, and getting a teenagers’ approval is somewhere between learning Mandarin and getting a Nobel prize


----------



## gracekelly

@papertiger   I like the Trifosa because of the funky shape and fun look. It isn't just another black bag IMO because it has a specific look, but even with that, I think it could go with many types of outfits.    It reminds me of a bag my mother had back in the 60's  I don't know if you are aware, but vibrato is heavy and since the strips are glued, older bags could have some issues with glue failure.  You are also supposed to have a special eraser to clean it.  I like Trim bags very much because of their practicality, but the weight of a vibrato Trim could be an issue.


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I bought it to wear with trainers. Something very casual. It has 2 straps so can be worn on shoulder and cross body. I actually like it. My daughters like it, and getting a teenagers’ approval is somewhere between learning Mandarin and getting a Nobel prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115663
> 
> View attachment 4115647


Very cute and why couldn't you wear with a sun dress or patio dress?


----------



## Moirai

@papertiger I like the gucci python! But will it yellow over time?


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I bought it to wear with trainers. Something very casual. It has 2 straps so can be worn on shoulder and cross body. I actually like it. My daughters like it, and getting a teenagers’ approval is somewhere between learning Mandarin and getting a Nobel prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115663
> 
> View attachment 4115647



I like it too, casual and fun but really smart too

I'm laughing at getting the approval f teenagers LOL


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> @papertiger I like the gucci python! But will it yellow over time?



Probably. My H and Prada ring lizard have done that way. I know the colour though, I have a natural 1920s bangle.


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> I've had networking problems getting to TPF all week.  Belatedly:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep 2 Calvis in my bag (inside a Longchamps pouch to corral them + other things).  One holds my business cards in one side and other peoples' cards + store cards in the other.  The other holds, in one side: wet wipes in a plastic pouch + my daily meds (in case I'm randomly away from home) and in the other side: a tissue + ibuprofen.   (Note that here in Germany meds + ibuprofen are all in sheets, so no loose pills)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you there.  Secret, though:  You're 20-something and therefore gorgeous no matter what*.  (This is a thing only recognizable much later.)
> 
> *I have not even started on the thin + blonde + yuppie.
> 
> 
> 
> Reading later, I'm glad you're successfully on your way!  I'm sorry about your stress, with your ex and father.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say, the Tifosa is fascinating.  The python is not so different to me from what you already have (I don't notice/like python, so ymmv).  I like the pink Bolide but AFAIK it goes with nothing else you own.  I do like the Vibrato Trim.



I was going to wear it with this Gucci dress (as well as lots of other LBDs - I am the LBD queen). I thought it may tone in with a p. pink python jacket too (looks beige in the photo, it's really nude pink). I also have some Cavalli and McQueen silk dresses with pale pink in their prints. I thought I could also just tie it in with light pink scarves too.


----------



## papertiger

arabesques said:


> I do still have a 35cm Trim (Graphite Clemence) and it's too useful to ever seriously consider parting with.  It's heavy, however (I can't carry the weight I used to, even in terms of jewelry).  I love the aesthetic and how it molds to the body.  But with your Gucci Jackie bag, I wonder if it will fill out your handbag wardrobe—thus the reason I didn't vote for it.



Sounds lovely 

This will be a Trim II so it's deeper and less hobo than my Bouvier - I suspect that also means it's heavier too though.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> @papertiger   I like the Trifosa because of the funky shape and fun look. It isn't just another black bag IMO because it has a specific look, but even with that, I think it could go with many types of outfits.    It reminds me of a bag my mother had back in the 60's  I don't know if you are aware, but vibrato is heavy and since the strips are glued, older bags could have some issues with glue failure.  You are also supposed to have a special eraser to clean it.  I like Trim bags very much because of their practicality, but the weight of a vibrato Trim could be an issue.



I think it can go quite '60s, I like that look. It's a bag I can see worn with may different looks. 

Thank you for letting me know about the glue failure. Maybe I should look at some of the threads about vibrato. in the H forum.


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> I was going to wear it with this Gucci dress (as well as lots of other LBDs - I am the LBD queen). I thought it may tone in with a p. pink python jacket too (looks beige in the photo, it's really nude pink). I also have some Cavalli and McQueen silk dresses with pale pink in their prints. I thought I could also just tie it in with light pink scarves too.


I love your Gucci dress. Is it from this season? I think the brand has done a fabulous job with their current RTW especially the dresses.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I need HELP!
> 
> I've just bought H rg Punk PM earrings after 8 months of chasing them around the globe (they were in Dublin). Plus I treated myself to some extra silver 'snakeskin) earrings from Raspini (very Italian).
> 
> So much fabulousness and all at once
> 
> There are some other jewellery pieces I want and of course a few of the new season's H scarves. Never mind the boots and Fendi fur
> 
> *Firstly which bag(s)?*  The reason I'm posting here is because a) you al know me/my style quite well ad b) you guys are over the whole bag hierarchy thing and if I post on the general handbag forum many may just go H for H sake or go for Gucci coz it's on-trend atm.
> 
> I will not say too much, just specs and brief pro/con.
> 
> Basically there are 2 casual smart shoulder bags and 2 hand-held occasion/evening bags.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 Gucci are very different from each other anyway. The black *Tifosa* (football shape) is around half the price of the *Python Rebelle* at £1.4 the Python Re(Belle) is almost £2.6.
> 
> View attachment 4114988
> 
> 
> * Rebelle
> *
> Pro
> 
> I have plenty of python but no neutral. Love the colour
> Smaller looking than the measurements suggest, still holds a lot
> GG one side, cat head the other, no further logos
> Haven't bought a Gucci bag for 3 years
> Casual feel, still a 'piece'
> Vintage and fashionable, I'll be happy to wear for as long as the bag lasts
> 
> Con
> 
> Can't wear in the rain
> The handles have to remain in the up position when carried on the shoulder as the inside handle folded down will rub.
> 
> 
> *Tifosa *
> 
> Plus
> 
> Fabulous looking
> Unusual
> Stays organised inside
> Looks compact, actually quite roomy inside
> 
> 
> Con
> 
> It's a runway bag and just come in so maybe only in black
> Cotton/linen lining, doesn't feel so luxe.
> Would love it even more in python.
> Flat strap handles
> 
> 
> Then there are also some H pre-loved
> 
> *Bolide Secrete 24 in Dragee *
> 
> View attachment 4114995
> 
> 
> 
> *Bolide Secrete *
> 
> Pro
> 
> Bolides are becoming my trademark ha ha
> Fabulous looking
> Unusual
> Stays organised inside
> Looks compact, actually quite roomy inside
> Nice for Summer occasions
> 
> Con
> 
> Love the colour in theory, very light in practice, won't look good grubby
> The horizontal zip needs to be opened and shut carefully
> Hand only, may need twillies
> *
> Trim II* in Vibrato 35 (I don't have an actual pic but here's a stock-pic of the same model)
> 
> Pro
> 
> Big and roomy
> Makes up for a lack of real shoulder bags
> Makes up for a lack of real size Summer bags
> Looks kind of 1940s on me (even though a 1950s/60s design)
> Pretty cw
> Vibrato!
> 
> Con
> 
> Quite a Summer colour/vibe (but poss good for Autumn too)
> Could be bumping into everything (already do with my Bolides worn on the shoulder)
> Not the cheapest Trim out there
> Would prefer phw with that cw
> 
> View attachment 4115015


I love both those Gucci, and I can really see them in your collection. Oddly, I'm not crazy about the bolide secrete - The proportions just seem odd to me. And what about carrying it? Can you add a shoulder strap? You look cute with it in the picture, but is cute one of your preferred looks?
And the trim - you can always get a trim. True, they don't come around in vibrato too often. I can't speak to the size, mine are all 31.
Hope this helps. I haven't read what others have said yet.....
And I want to see those RG punk earrings!!!!


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> I think if it was python I would have grabbed it. My SA will find out if it's black or nothing. Not that I don't like black but I have plenty. The only other bag that I can think of in this shape is the Perrin of Paris' _Le Panier_



This bag is really cool!


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> I love your Gucci dress. Is it from this season? I think the brand has done a fabulous job with their current RTW especially the dresses.



Thank you, actually Cruise/Resort last year but the they do similar most seasons


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> I need HELP!
> 
> I've just bought H rg Punk PM earrings after 8 months of chasing them around the globe (they were in Dublin). Plus I treated myself to some extra silver 'snakeskin) earrings from Raspini (very Italian).
> 
> So much fabulousness and all at once
> 
> There are some other jewellery pieces I want and of course a few of the new season's H scarves. Never mind the boots and Fendi fur
> 
> *Firstly which bag(s)?*  The reason I'm posting here is because a) you al know me/my style quite well ad b) you guys are over the whole bag hierarchy thing and if I post on the general handbag forum many may just go H for H sake or go for Gucci coz it's on-trend atm.
> 
> I will not say too much, just specs and brief pro/con.
> 
> Basically there are 2 casual smart shoulder bags and 2 hand-held occasion/evening bags.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 Gucci are very different from each other anyway. The black *Tifosa* (football shape) is around half the price of the *Python Rebelle* at £1.4 the Python Re(Belle) is almost £2.6.
> 
> View attachment 4114988
> 
> 
> * Rebelle
> *
> Pro
> 
> I have plenty of python but no neutral. Love the colour
> Smaller looking than the measurements suggest, still holds a lot
> GG one side, cat head the other, no further logos
> Haven't bought a Gucci bag for 3 years
> Casual feel, still a 'piece'
> Vintage and fashionable, I'll be happy to wear for as long as the bag lasts
> 
> Con
> 
> Can't wear in the rain
> The handles have to remain in the up position when carried on the shoulder as the inside handle folded down will rub.
> 
> 
> *Tifosa *
> 
> Plus
> 
> Fabulous looking
> Unusual
> Stays organised inside
> Looks compact, actually quite roomy inside
> 
> 
> Con
> 
> It's a runway bag and just come in so maybe only in black
> Cotton/linen lining, doesn't feel so luxe.
> Would love it even more in python.
> Flat strap handles
> 
> 
> Then there are also some H pre-loved
> 
> *Bolide Secrete 24 in Dragee *
> 
> View attachment 4114995
> 
> 
> 
> *Bolide Secrete *
> 
> Pro
> 
> Bolides are becoming my trademark ha ha
> Fabulous looking
> Unusual
> Stays organised inside
> Looks compact, actually quite roomy inside
> Nice for Summer occasions
> 
> Con
> 
> Love the colour in theory, very light in practice, won't look good grubby
> The horizontal zip needs to be opened and shut carefully
> Hand only, may need twillies
> *
> Trim II* in Vibrato 35 (I don't have an actual pic but here's a stock-pic of the same model)
> 
> Pro
> 
> Big and roomy
> Makes up for a lack of real shoulder bags
> Makes up for a lack of real size Summer bags
> Looks kind of 1940s on me (even though a 1950s/60s design)
> Pretty cw
> Vibrato!
> 
> Con
> 
> Quite a Summer colour/vibe (but poss good for Autumn too)
> Could be bumping into everything (already do with my Bolides worn on the shoulder)
> Not the cheapest Trim out there
> Would prefer phw with that cw
> 
> View attachment 4115015



First of all congrats on the punk earrings! They are so cool!
I also love the Tifosa, the shape is sexy and fun. Regardless, it’s clear that the Rebelle is the one you love. That is the real issue. Anyway, I have a clinical phobia of snakes so I can’t give it it’s fair due. 
Tell me more about that blue exotic in the back! Yum!
The others are great but wrong. The bolide is too specific, on others I may get a sweet pretty vibe, on you I get 50s/60s beach retro. Not a bad thing, but just very specific. I adore vibrato but I want dark - or bright- colored vibrato for you (and me).


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> I love both those Gucci, and I can really see them in your collection. Oddly, I'm not crazy about the bolide secrete - The proportions just seem odd to me. And what about carrying it? Can you add a shoulder strap? You look cute with it in the picture, but is cute one of your preferred looks?
> And the trim - you can always get a trim. True, they don't come around in vibrato too often. I can't speak to the size, mine are all 31.
> Hope this helps. I haven't read what others have said yet.....
> And I want to see those RG punk earrings!!!!



I'd almost given-up on those earrings, real stroke of luck. I'll take a pic tomorrow. 

No shoulder strap for the Secrete, I think that was a mistake on H's part. Cute wasn't what I was was going for, oh dear I think I'm waving goodbye to the idea of that bag. 

I liked the Trim 35 on me (you know it could have been even bigger). Just wish the hw was phw for harmony's sake.


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> First of all congrats on the punk earrings! They are so cool!
> I also love the Tifosa, the shape is sexy and fun. Regardless, it’s clear that the Rebelle is the one you love. That is the real issue. Anyway, I have a clinical phobia of snakes so I can’t give it it’s fair due.
> Tell me more about that blue exotic in the back! Yum!
> The others are great but wrong. The bolide is too specific, on others I may get a sweet pretty vibe, on you I get 50s/60s beach retro. Not a bad thing, but just very specific. I adore vibrato but I want dark - or bright- colored vibrato for you (and me).



You speak a lot of sense. I'm glad so many like the Gucci bags. 

I carry my exotics whenever the whether allows, which is quite often. 

The royal blue croc behind is one of gucci's croc Ophidia. Fantastic shade. 

Agree on the Bolide S. I think I'm just too muscular for it.


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> You speak a lot of sense. I'm glad so many like the Gucci bags.
> 
> I carry my exotics whenever the whether allows, which is quite often.
> 
> The royal blue croc behind is one of gucci's croc Ophidia. Fantastic shade.
> 
> Agree on the Bolide S. I think I'm just too muscular for it.



I think we can agree that you should get the python Rebelle and I should save up for that croc Ophidia [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

nicole0612 said:


> I think we can agree that you should get the python Rebelle and I should save up for that croc Ophidia [emoji4]


----------



## wantitneedit

papertiger said:


> I need HELP!
> 
> I've just bought H rg Punk PM earrings after 8 months of chasing them around the globe (they were in Dublin). Plus I treated myself to some extra silver 'snakeskin) earrings from Raspini (very Italian).
> 
> So much fabulousness and all at once
> 
> There are some other jewellery pieces I want and of course a few of the new season's H scarves. Never mind the boots and Fendi fur
> 
> *Firstly which bag(s)?*  The reason I'm posting here is because a) you al know me/my style quite well ad b) you guys are over the whole bag hierarchy thing and if I post on the general handbag forum many may just go H for H sake or go for Gucci coz it's on-trend atm.
> 
> I will not say too much, just specs and brief pro/con.
> 
> Basically there are 2 casual smart shoulder bags and 2 hand-held occasion/evening bags.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 Gucci are very different from each other anyway. The black *Tifosa* (football shape) is around half the price of the *Python Rebelle* at £1.4 the Python Re(Belle) is almost £2.6.
> 
> View attachment 4114988
> 
> 
> * Rebelle
> *
> Pro
> 
> I have plenty of python but no neutral. Love the colour
> Smaller looking than the measurements suggest, still holds a lot
> GG one side, cat head the other, no further logos
> Haven't bought a Gucci bag for 3 years
> Casual feel, still a 'piece'
> Vintage and fashionable, I'll be happy to wear for as long as the bag lasts
> 
> Con
> 
> Can't wear in the rain
> The handles have to remain in the up position when carried on the shoulder as the inside handle folded down will rub.
> 
> 
> *Tifosa *
> 
> Plus
> 
> Fabulous looking
> Unusual
> Stays organised inside
> Looks compact, actually quite roomy inside
> 
> 
> Con
> 
> It's a runway bag and just come in so maybe only in black
> Cotton/linen lining, doesn't feel so luxe.
> Would love it even more in python.
> Flat strap handles
> 
> 
> Then there are also some H pre-loved
> 
> *Bolide Secrete 24 in Dragee *
> 
> View attachment 4114995
> 
> 
> 
> *Bolide Secrete *
> 
> Pro
> 
> Bolides are becoming my trademark ha ha
> Fabulous looking
> Unusual
> Stays organised inside
> Looks compact, actually quite roomy inside
> Nice for Summer occasions
> 
> Con
> 
> Love the colour in theory, very light in practice, won't look good grubby
> The horizontal zip needs to be opened and shut carefully
> Hand only, may need twillies
> *
> Trim II* in Vibrato 35 (I don't have an actual pic but here's a stock-pic of the same model)
> 
> Pro
> 
> Big and roomy
> Makes up for a lack of real shoulder bags
> Makes up for a lack of real size Summer bags
> Looks kind of 1940s on me (even though a 1950s/60s design)
> Pretty cw
> Vibrato!
> 
> Con
> 
> Quite a Summer colour/vibe (but poss good for Autumn too)
> Could be bumping into everything (already do with my Bolides worn on the shoulder)
> Not the cheapest Trim out there
> Would prefer phw with that cw
> 
> View attachment 4115015


PT, Can't comment on the bags at the moment, madly rushing to make dinner for kids but wanted to say that this is the first i have seen mention of the Raspini brand on the forum. My daughters and i have some jewellery from the brand, bought in the Florence store and we,  my kids especially , could have gone crazy with their jewellery. Especially their more "edgy" designs. What i wouldn't give to go back again! Please post a pic if you get a moment xx


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I'd almost given-up on those earrings, real stroke of luck. I'll take a pic tomorrow.
> 
> No shoulder strap for the Secrete, I think that was a mistake on H's part. Cute wasn't what I was was going for, oh dear I think I'm waving goodbye to the idea of that bag.
> 
> I liked the Trim 35 on me (you know it could have been even bigger). Just wish the hw was phw for harmony's sake.


It's not good to not like the hardware color! I hope you get both Gucci.....


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> Thank you, actually Cruise/Resort last year but the they do similar most seasons



True! They don't change their styles a lot. I saw pants  there exactly like those that I bought 5 years ago. 50% more expensive but 100% similar.
( I never wore them. Should start)


----------



## papertiger

Raspini Snake disc earrings for @wantitneedit  and those interested, and my new H rg Punk earrings. Both are amazing in their own way. Really hard taking pics of earrings btw, I feel like I need a darker background to show them off properly.



I thought everyone should see my new Gucci 'twilly' too that I bought to wear on my Gucci Boater (would you return and get the 90 if you were me? I can tie the scarf on the bias for the same purpose, plus I could use it as a 90).


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I need HELP!
> 
> I've just bought H rg Punk PM earrings after 8 months of chasing them around the globe (they were in Dublin). Plus I treated myself to some extra silver 'snakeskin) earrings from Raspini (very Italian).
> 
> So much fabulousness and all at once
> 
> There are some other jewellery pieces I want and of course a few of the new season's H scarves. Never mind the boots and Fendi fur
> 
> *Firstly which bag(s)?*  The reason I'm posting here is because a) you al know me/my style quite well ad b) you guys are over the whole bag hierarchy thing and if I post on the general handbag forum many may just go H for H sake or go for Gucci coz it's on-trend atm.
> 
> I will not say too much, just specs and brief pro/con.
> 
> Basically there are 2 casual smart shoulder bags and 2 hand-held occasion/evening bags.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 Gucci are very different from each other anyway. The black *Tifosa* (football shape) is around half the price of the *Python Rebelle* at £1.4 the Python Re(Belle) is almost £2.6.
> 
> View attachment 4114988
> 
> 
> * Rebelle
> *
> Pro
> 
> I have plenty of python but no neutral. Love the colour
> Smaller looking than the measurements suggest, still holds a lot
> GG one side, cat head the other, no further logos
> Haven't bought a Gucci bag for 3 years
> Casual feel, still a 'piece'
> Vintage and fashionable, I'll be happy to wear for as long as the bag lasts
> 
> Con
> 
> Can't wear in the rain
> The handles have to remain in the up position when carried on the shoulder as the inside handle folded down will rub.
> 
> 
> *Tifosa *
> 
> Plus
> 
> Fabulous looking
> Unusual
> Stays organised inside
> Looks compact, actually quite roomy inside
> 
> 
> Con
> 
> It's a runway bag and just come in so maybe only in black
> Cotton/linen lining, doesn't feel so luxe.
> Would love it even more in python.
> Flat strap handles
> 
> 
> Then there are also some H pre-loved
> 
> *Bolide Secrete 24 in Dragee *
> 
> View attachment 4114995
> 
> 
> 
> *Bolide Secrete *
> 
> Pro
> 
> Bolides are becoming my trademark ha ha
> Fabulous looking
> Unusual
> Stays organised inside
> Looks compact, actually quite roomy inside
> Nice for Summer occasions
> 
> Con
> 
> Love the colour in theory, very light in practice, won't look good grubby
> The horizontal zip needs to be opened and shut carefully
> Hand only, may need twillies
> *
> Trim II* in Vibrato 35 (I don't have an actual pic but here's a stock-pic of the same model)
> 
> Pro
> 
> Big and roomy
> Makes up for a lack of real shoulder bags
> Makes up for a lack of real size Summer bags
> Looks kind of 1940s on me (even though a 1950s/60s design)
> Pretty cw
> Vibrato!
> 
> Con
> 
> Quite a Summer colour/vibe (but poss good for Autumn too)
> Could be bumping into everything (already do with my Bolides worn on the shoulder)
> Not the cheapest Trim out there
> Would prefer phw with that cw
> 
> View attachment 4115015


oooo - tough decisions!
I love the python Gucci - its a gorgeous neutral and very unusual (to me). This one is drool worthy! 
I also like the Trim - it seems that everyone who has a Trim loves them and it seems like it has a lot of Pros going for it. Also - Vibrato!


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Raspini Snake disc earrings for @wantitneedit  and those interested, and my new H rg Punk earrings. Both are amazing in their own way. Really hard taking pics of earrings btw, I feel like I need a darker background to show them off properly.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought everyone should see my new Gucci 'twilly' too that I bought to wear on my Gucci Boater (would you return and get the 90 if you were me? I can tie the scarf on the bias for the same purpose, plus I could use it as a 90).


Wow.
Those earrings are stunning - both pairs! And the flowery twilly is adorable! 
I think I would exchange the twills for a 90 though - you'll get so much use from it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

$15 dollar second hand dress with built in bra and zipper pocket!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> oooo - tough decisions!
> I love the python Gucci - its a gorgeous neutral and very unusual (to me). This one is drool worthy!
> I also like the Trim - it seems that everyone who has a Trim loves them and it seems like it has a lot of Pros going for it. Also - Vibrato!



You know me well! 

This is the way I'm leaning. Bag for bag it makes sense thinking about usage too. But, that also means 2 large shoulder bags and no occasion bag. I keep doing this, refused a VV Medor as I wasn't that impressed. Perhaps I have more than enough occasion bags already...


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow.
> Those earrings are stunning - both pairs! And the flowery twilly is adorable!
> I think I would exchange the twills for a 90 though - you'll get so much use from it.



The Raspini look bigger IRL. The snakeskin effect is really lifelike. This is my first purchase from them and I am impressed. Not such a steep price-point either.

Haven't take my Punk earrings off since I bought them he he.

I think so too about the scarf, of course it's not double sided like the twilly. I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## Moirai

@cafecreme15 I tried different belts on the yellow floral dress and ended up with Kelly belt, guess that’s a good thing that I’m getting good use of it. I think CDC belt would look great too and will add a bit of edginess. The neckline was begging for a drop necklace so I tried this diamond pearl necklace. It’s too matchy matchy for me but I think the drop style works well.


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> @cafecreme15 I tried different belts on the yellow floral dress and ended up with Kelly belt, guess that’s a good thing that I’m getting good use of it. I think CDC belt would look great too and will add a bit of edginess. The neckline was begging for a drop necklace so I tried this diamond pearl necklace. It’s too matchy matchy for me but I think the drop style works well.
> View attachment 4116483



I really like the belt and the necklace (beautiful necklace). I think if I was wearing it I would go with one or the other as I'm only middle sized.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Raspini Snake disc earrings for @wantitneedit  and those interested, and my new H rg Punk earrings. Both are amazing in their own way. Really hard taking pics of earrings btw, I feel like I need a darker background to show them off properly.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought everyone should see my new Gucci 'twilly' too that I bought to wear on my Gucci Boater (would you return and get the 90 if you were me? I can tie the scarf on the bias for the same purpose, plus I could use it as a 90).


All great, but I loooooooove those punk!!! Perfect.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> @cafecreme15 I tried different belts on the yellow floral dress and ended up with Kelly belt, guess that’s a good thing that I’m getting good use of it. I think CDC belt would look great too and will add a bit of edginess. The neckline was begging for a drop necklace so I tried this diamond pearl necklace. It’s too matchy matchy for me but I think the drop style works well.
> View attachment 4116483


Beautiful! And great ideas. Ugh, now I want a kelly belt haha


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> All great, but I loooooooove those punk!!! Perfect.



Thank you *moma*, 

So naughty, while waiting to get them I must have spent double on other stuff I never planned to buy


----------



## Moirai

papertiger said:


> I really like the belt and the necklace (beautiful necklace). I think if I was wearing it I would go with one or the other as I'm only middle sized.


Thanks! I agree both are too much, haha. I love your earrings btw, very you! 


cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful! And great ideas. Ugh, now I want a kelly belt haha


Lol, sorry my friend . It’s pricey as is all H but I have used it a lot. So now I am eyeing cdc belt kit, never ends...


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Thanks! I agree both are too much, haha. I love your earrings btw, very you!
> 
> Lol, sorry my friend . It’s pricey as is all H but I have used it a lot. So now I am eyeing cdc belt kit, never ends...



I am learning about the never ending slippery slope of H first hand and am powerless to stop the slide [emoji23] am going down it with eyes wide open. For my last belt I was between Kelly and the super skinny belt kit with the little rose gold mors buckle. Fell in love with the buckle and the rouge grenat strap, so I went with that. Next belt will for sure be a Kelly!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> I am learning about the never ending slippery slope of H first hand and am powerless to stop the slide [emoji23] am going down it with eyes wide open. For my last belt I was between Kelly and the super skinny belt kit with the little rose gold mors buckle. Fell in love with the buckle and the rouge grenat strap, so I went with that. Next belt will for sure be a Kelly!


Great choices! I like that one cannot outgrow the belt circumference of the kelly . Your avatar reminds me that I need to carry my Evie more! I think it's the shoulder strap - too wide for me. Have to search for a thinner one.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Great choices! I like that one cannot outgrow the belt circumference of the kelly . Your avatar reminds me that I need to carry my Evie more! I think it's the shoulder strap - too wide for me. Have to search for a thinner one.


My Evie is my every day casual bag! I quite like the wide shoulder strap. I feel like it might not be the most flattering, but it doesn't cut into my shoulder the way a skinnier strap would. Though sometimes the buckle rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Great choices! I like that one cannot outgrow the belt circumference of the kelly . Your avatar reminds me that I need to carry my Evie more! I think it's the shoulder strap - too wide for me. Have to search for a thinner one.



You should try the straps that Hermes launched, the Cavalle (?) or Tressage.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> You should try the straps that Hermes launched, the Cavalle (?) or Tressage.


Thanks for the suggestions! I will certainly check them out. I’m almost afraid to look at the price


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! I will certainly check them out. I’m almost afraid to look at the price



They’re not that bad when you consider the price of Fendi etc detachable straps. The braided canvas is ~$1300 and the braided leather is $1800. I have 2 of the Tressage (braided leather) and I love them. I prefer the 25mm width, which is the narrower width, closer to the normal Kelly strap.


----------



## Dextersmom

I left the house today wearing my Chanel dark red mini and spa slides and came home with two non Chanel items; the LV Pallas clutch in noir and these Gucci marmont sandals.  This clutch is so cute and functional, imo. It holds more than my Chanel WOC's and my phone easily slides into the outside flap pocket.  The leather strap is removable, the chain is not, though one end unfastens and can be tucked inside.  I don't think I would do this though, as I think the chain is a cute feature. The sandals I have been wanting for a long time and finally gave in.  I went up 1/2 size and they are quite comfortable from the get go. I hope everyone is out enjoying this beautiful weekend.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> I left the house today wearing my Chanel dark red mini and spa slides and came home with two non Chanel items; the LV Pallas clutch in noir and these Gucci marmont sandals.  This clutch is so cute and functional, imo. It holds more than my Chanel WOC's and my phone easily slides into the outside flap pocket.  The leather strap is removable, the chain is not, though one end unfastens and can be tucked inside.  I don't think I would do this though, as I think the chain is a cute feature. The sandals I have been wanting for a long time and finally gave in.  I went up 1/2 size and they are quite comfortable from the get go. I hope everyone is out enjoying this beautiful weekend.



Great purchases! Sandals are so classic and the bag is a lightweight multipurpose go everywhere piece. I have the LV Eva which is a very similar piece. It fits a ton of stuff, even a 16 oz Poland spring water bottle! I go back and forth between leaving the chain on or tucking it inside the bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Great purchases! Sandals are so classic and the bag is a lightweight multipurpose go everywhere piece. I have the LV Eva which is a very similar piece. It fits a ton of stuff, even a 16 oz Poland spring water bottle! I go back and forth between leaving the chain on or tucking it inside the bag.


Thank you, cafecreme.  I think we have very similar taste in bags and shoes. I am fairly new to LV and googled Eva and wow, it is really similar to this one.  It definitely seems carefree. For some reason, LV has never appealed to me until recently.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> They’re not that bad when you consider the price of Fendi etc detachable straps. The braided canvas is ~$1300 and the braided leather is $1800. I have 2 of the Tressage (braided leather) and I love them. I prefer the 25mm width, which is the narrower width, closer to the normal Kelly strap.


I like the design of the strap! Really neat! Will add to my list, haha. Thanks!


Dextersmom said:


> I left the house today wearing my Chanel dark red mini and spa slides and came home with two non Chanel items; the LV Pallas clutch in noir and these Gucci marmont sandals.  This clutch is so cute and functional, imo. It holds more than my Chanel WOC's and my phone easily slides into the outside flap pocket.  The leather strap is removable, the chain is not, though one end unfastens and can be tucked inside.  I don't think I would do this though, as I think the chain is a cute feature. The sandals I have been wanting for a long time and finally gave in.  I went up 1/2 size and they are quite comfortable from the get go. I hope everyone is out enjoying this beautiful weekend.


Your LV looks perfect on you! Great little bag for crossbody and to use in a tote. Love your sandals too.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, cafecreme.  I think we have very similar taste in bags and shoes. I am fairly new to LV and googled Eva and wow, it is really similar to this one.  It definitely seems carefree. For some reason, LV has never appealed to me until recently.



We totally do! LV sadly discontinued the Eva, but the Pallas was its replacement. I love how carefree LV canvas is. They make great travel bags because of it. Haven’t bought anything from LV in a quite a while, but the capucine has been on my list for the last couple of years. It just seems really expensive compared to everything else LV does so I’ve been holding back.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

trying to deal with 93 degrees and humid!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> We totally do! LV sadly discontinued the Eva, but the Pallas was its replacement. I love how carefree LV canvas is. They make great travel bags because of it. Haven’t bought anything from LV in a quite a while, but the capucine has been on my list for the last couple of years. It just seems really expensive compared to everything else LV does so I’ve been holding back.


I know what you mean about the capucine.  It does look quite chic and ladylike, though.  Similar vibe to Dior, I think. 


Moirai said:


> I like the design of the strap! Really neat! Will add to my list, haha. Thanks!
> 
> Your LV looks perfect on you! Great little bag for crossbody and to use in a tote. Love your sandals too.


Thank you Moirai.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> I know what you mean about the capucine.  It does look quite chic and ladylike, though.  Similar vibe to Dior, I think.
> 
> Thank you Moirai.


Yes, it is! Lady Dior is on the list, too, but that keeps creeping up there in price as well. I think my next bag will probably be a coated canvas Herbag in black.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

very casual day at the mall with my 4 kids


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I am wearing my new Pallas clutch and braided sandals.

I also wanted to share a "Whatever" today.  Here are two books that I read recently that I found interesting and helpful and I thought some of you might also find them so.  A little about me; I have always been interested in health and diet and have been a vegetarian for 25 years.  I do enjoy pasta and bread and cheese and wine.  I mainly take long walks (3 or 4 times a week) to clear my mind and to maintain my health.

About a year ago (after my husband was in a terrible accident and spent a month in the hospital) I got in a rut of late night mindless snacking and these books really helped me snap out of it.  They talk about Intermittent Fasting and choosing an 8 hour "feeding" window that works with your lifestyle and giving your body the other 16 hours to "fast" and rest and rejuvenate.  This really resonated with me and I have been adhering to this for the last 12 weeks or so, averaging 5 or sometimes 6 days a week.  What this looks like for me is that I have my first meal at 11am (usually a green smoothie) and finish dinner and eat nothing after 7pm.  I still have my cup of morning coffee with a splash of 1/2 and 1/2 or almond milk and have earl grey tea most evenings.  It seems that beverages with fewer than 50 calories (with no sugar) do not interfere with the autophagy, which is the state of cellular self-cleansing process the 16 hours of fasting promotes.

Anyway, during the last 12 weeks I have noticed that I have slept more soundly, I have greater mental clarity during the day, my clothes fit better and my stomach is flatter.  I am also very happy to have broken my late night snacking habit and I hope you don't mind that I shared all of this here.

PS. Decided to tag a few friends here from another thread (vegetarian and vegan in the kitchen subforum) I follow because I am lazy and don't want to rewrite this elsewhere.  @Iamminda @Kendie26 @nicole0612


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

so much heat and humidity. At least this has built in ba so just underwear and one thin clothing item.


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4119670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much heat and humidity. At least this has built in ba so just underwear and one thin clothing item.


I love your leather bracelets- perfectly matched to your pretty dress. At least you look fantastic!!


----------



## momasaurus

Dextersmom said:


> Today I am wearing my new Pallas clutch and braided sandals.
> 
> I also wanted to share a "Whatever" today.  Here are two books that I read recently that I found interesting and helpful and I thought some of you might also find them so.  A little about me; I have always been interested in health and diet and have been a vegetarian for 25 years.  I do enjoy pasta and bread and cheese and wine.  I mainly take long walks (3 or 4 times a week) to clear my mind and to maintain my health.
> 
> About a year ago (after my husband was in a terrible accident and spent a month in the hospital) I got in a rut of late night mindless snacking and these books really helped me snap out of it.  They talk about Intermittent Fasting and choosing an 8 hour "feeding" window that works with your lifestyle and giving your body the other 16 hours to "fast" and rest and rejuvenate.  This really resonated with me and I have been adhering to this for the last 12 weeks or so, averaging 5 or sometimes 6 days a week.  What this looks like for me is that I have my first meal at 11am (usually a green smoothie) and finish dinner and eat nothing after 7pm.  I still have my cup of morning coffee with a splash of 1/2 and 1/2 or almond milk and have earl grey tea most evenings.  It seems that beverages with fewer than 50 calories (with no sugar) do not interfere with the autophagy, which is the state of cellular self-cleansing process the 16 hours of fasting promotes.
> 
> Anyway, during the last 12 weeks I have noticed that I have slept more soundly, I have greater mental clarity during the day, my clothes fit better and my stomach is flatter.  I am also very happy to have broken my late night snacking habit and I hope you don't mind that I shared all of this here.
> 
> PS. Decided to tag a few friends here from another thread (vegetarian and vegan in the kitchen subforum) I follow because I am lazy and don't want to rewrite this elsewhere.  @Iamminda @Kendie26 @nicole0612


I think this makes a lot of sense. I almost do this naturally (dinner is usually a bit later than 7), but I am going to pay more attention to the concept. Thanks!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Genie27 said:


> I love your leather bracelets- perfectly matched to your pretty dress. At least you look fantastic!!



Oh thank you!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

momasaurus said:


> I think this makes a lot of sense. I almost do this naturally (dinner is usually a bit later than 7), but I am going to pay more attention to the concept. Thanks!


Thanks for your reply momasaurus.


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4119670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much heat and humidity. At least this has built in ba so just underwear and one thin clothing item.


I love the ombre look!


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Today I am wearing my new Pallas clutch and braided sandals.
> 
> I also wanted to share a "Whatever" today.  Here are two books that I read recently that I found interesting and helpful and I thought some of you might also find them so.  A little about me; I have always been interested in health and diet and have been a vegetarian for 25 years.  I do enjoy pasta and bread and cheese and wine.  I mainly take long walks (3 or 4 times a week) to clear my mind and to maintain my health.
> 
> About a year ago (after my husband was in a terrible accident and spent a month in the hospital) I got in a rut of late night mindless snacking and these books really helped me snap out of it.  They talk about Intermittent Fasting and choosing an 8 hour "feeding" window that works with your lifestyle and giving your body the other 16 hours to "fast" and rest and rejuvenate.  This really resonated with me and I have been adhering to this for the last 12 weeks or so, averaging 5 or sometimes 6 days a week.  What this looks like for me is that I have my first meal at 11am (usually a green smoothie) and finish dinner and eat nothing after 7pm.  I still have my cup of morning coffee with a splash of 1/2 and 1/2 or almond milk and have earl grey tea most evenings.  It seems that beverages with fewer than 50 calories (with no sugar) do not interfere with the autophagy, which is the state of cellular self-cleansing process the 16 hours of fasting promotes.
> 
> Anyway, during the last 12 weeks I have noticed that I have slept more soundly, I have greater mental clarity during the day, my clothes fit better and my stomach is flatter.  I am also very happy to have broken my late night snacking habit and I hope you don't mind that I shared all of this here.
> 
> PS. Decided to tag a few friends here from another thread (vegetarian and vegan in the kitchen subforum) I follow because I am lazy and don't want to rewrite this elsewhere.  @Iamminda @Kendie26 @nicole0612


So funny for you to bring this up now, since I heard about this for the first time literally 2 days ago. I'm intrigued and definitely want to try this. Not sure I would be able to stick with it because sometimes I need to stay up late, so if I eat dinner at 7, I'll be hungry again by 12. I'm on an odd schedule right now that entails early light breakfast, lots of snacks, and a late dinner.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4119670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much heat and humidity. At least this has built in ba so just underwear and one thin clothing item.


This looks fab on you, and your bracelets are so well coordinated! It's been disgustingly humid here too the last few days. 107 degrees 3 days in a row, and 100% humidity. Can't take it anymore, as it's too hot and oppressive to do anything outside, but I've been feeling so cooped up inside.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> So funny for you to bring this up now, since I heard about this for the first time literally 2 days ago. I'm intrigued and definitely want to try this. Not sure I would be able to stick with it because sometimes I need to stay up late, so if I eat dinner at 7, I'll be hungry again by 12. I'm on an odd schedule right now that entails early light breakfast, lots of snacks, and a late dinner.
> 
> 
> This looks fab on you, and your bracelets are so well coordinated! It's been disgustingly humid here too the last few days. 107 degrees 3 days in a row, and 100% humidity. Can't take it anymore, as it's too hot and oppressive to do anything outside, but I've been feeling so cooped up inside.


That always happens to me too; with books, food, whatever.  Once I hear about something, I keep noticing it everywhere I turn until I pay attention.  I kind of like that.....like it is something I am meant to notice, iykwim.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> This looks fab on you, and your bracelets are so well coordinated! It's been disgustingly humid here too the last few days. 107 degrees 3 days in a row, and 100% humidity. Can't take it anymore, as it's too hot and oppressive to do anything outside, but I've been feeling so cooped up inside.



Thank you! How do you do 107? That's nuts. 93 and humid is already just like being in a sauna! I guess you run from air conditioning to air conditioning.


----------



## Genie27

I've been unpacking, and unpacking and unpacking. We had a three day weekend, so it was nice to get a head start on putting things away.

Someday soon I will be able to pull a decent outfit from my closet instead of random mismatched items. That will be nice - my poor Stylebook app has been neglected since mid May.

Until then, here’s my first OOTD from my new place. If you ignore the croc flip flops, and basic outfit, I’m just happy to take my first pic. I miss my old giant mirrors already.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cheap second hand dress from eBay with built in bra and summery white Alexander Wang Diego bag.


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Today I am wearing my new Pallas clutch and braided sandals.
> 
> I also wanted to share a "Whatever" today.  Here are two books that I read recently that I found interesting and helpful and I thought some of you might also find them so.  A little about me; I have always been interested in health and diet and have been a vegetarian for 25 years.  I do enjoy pasta and bread and cheese and wine.  I mainly take long walks (3 or 4 times a week) to clear my mind and to maintain my health.
> 
> About a year ago (after my husband was in a terrible accident and spent a month in the hospital) I got in a rut of late night mindless snacking and these books really helped me snap out of it.  They talk about Intermittent Fasting and choosing an 8 hour "feeding" window that works with your lifestyle and giving your body the other 16 hours to "fast" and rest and rejuvenate.  This really resonated with me and I have been adhering to this for the last 12 weeks or so, averaging 5 or sometimes 6 days a week.  What this looks like for me is that I have my first meal at 11am (usually a green smoothie) and finish dinner and eat nothing after 7pm.  I still have my cup of morning coffee with a splash of 1/2 and 1/2 or almond milk and have earl grey tea most evenings.  It seems that beverages with fewer than 50 calories (with no sugar) do not interfere with the autophagy, which is the state of cellular self-cleansing process the 16 hours of fasting promotes.
> 
> Anyway, during the last 12 weeks I have noticed that I have slept more soundly, I have greater mental clarity during the day, my clothes fit better and my stomach is flatter.  I am also very happy to have broken my late night snacking habit and I hope you don't mind that I shared all of this here.
> 
> PS. Decided to tag a few friends here from another thread (vegetarian and vegan in the kitchen subforum) I follow because I am lazy and don't want to rewrite this elsewhere.  @Iamminda @Kendie26 @nicole0612



It's so interesting, my main weakness is also late night snacking. I fact I read this after having just had a bowl of 11pm bran flakes. I do eat my dinner around 6pm but tonight I had to do the garden and it made me really hungry. I'm going to try and be more conscious in future, it certainly makes sense.

I always puzzle over the phrase 'a little light gardening'. Where is this magic garden that digs, weeds and waters itself (can't use a water hose atm) and is smaller than a postage stamp?


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4119670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much heat and humidity. At least this has built in ba so just underwear and one thin clothing item.



This is a lovely Summer look


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I've been unpacking, and unpacking and unpacking. We had a three day weekend, so it was nice to get a head start on putting things away.
> 
> Someday soon I will be able to pull a decent outfit from my closet instead of random mismatched items. That will be nice - my poor Stylebook app has been neglected since mid May.
> 
> Until then, here’s my first OOTD from my new place. If you ignore the croc flip flops, and basic outfit, I’m just happy to take my first pic. I miss my old giant mirrors already.



You look great  Making the most of those fantastic legs too


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

papertiger said:


> This is a lovely Summer look



Oh thank you!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 shoe shopping yesterday with Diego 



Same bag at the pool today


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> You look great  Making the most of those fantastic legs too


Aww, thank you!! I needed a little boost of confidence as my diet and exercise have also taken a toll.


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you! How do you do 107? That's nuts. 93 and humid is already just like being in a sauna! I guess you run from air conditioning to air conditioning.


That’s exactly what I’ve been doing! Too hot to do anything outside. Luckily the heat has broken a bit and now we are back to the low 90s.


Genie27 said:


> I've been unpacking, and unpacking and unpacking. We had a three day weekend, so it was nice to get a head start on putting things away.
> 
> Someday soon I will be able to pull a decent outfit from my closet instead of random mismatched items. That will be nice - my poor Stylebook app has been neglected since mid May.
> 
> Until then, here’s my first OOTD from my new place. If you ignore the croc flip flops, and basic outfit, I’m just happy to take my first pic. I miss my old giant mirrors already.


Hope your move has been going well. I am loving this top!!


----------



## cafecreme15

I hope everyone who celebrates had a happy 4th of July! [emoji631] it was my first full day off from studying since May 21, and it felt so nice to just enjoy the day and spend time with DBF and friends without worrying about anything. I got to put on real clothes, makeup, and feel like a human again.
View attachment 4122035



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cafecreme15




----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 4122036


You look so pretty! Hope you had a fun, carefree day out.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty! Hope you had a fun, carefree day out.



Thank you!! I had a wonderful day - DBF came to visit, so I had a great time with him. Also spent the afternoon with a bunch of my school friends, and then the evening with some friends of his. I hope you had a great day, too!


----------



## cafecreme15

Also sorry this is literally my fifth post in a row, but just got this watch today and wanted to share! I wanted a gold watch that wasn’t too expensive, and that was classy and understated. Found this Bulova for $350 and I think it’s perfect. Just need to get a few links removed before I can wear it.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 4122036


So pretty! Is that the BR mock tie-wrap dress? I was eyeing it this weekend, but I have to be very good due to crazy expenses right now. There are also some comfy on-sale Camper wedge sneakers calling my name, but alas plumbing repairs take precedence.

I'm glad you got a chance to relax. Will your DBF be moving to NY with you? Or does he live there already?

I'm moved in, but am getting my place painted at the end of the month, so I can't unpack completely. Plus I need to plan and build some closet space as we don't have enough storage space. Much as I like to think I'm a minimalist, I'm not. In the last 11 years, I have gathered a lot of items that make my life more pleasant and I've gotten attached to them. It's a huge change from having to relocate every couple of years and discard/leave behind items every time.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Beau Soleil lavender bamboo dress today.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> So pretty! Is that the BR mock tie-wrap dress? I was eyeing it this weekend, but I have to be very good due to crazy expenses right now. There are also some comfy on-sale Camper wedge sneakers calling my name, but alas plumbing repairs take precedence.
> 
> I'm glad you got a chance to relax. Will your DBF be moving to NY with you? Or does he live there already?
> 
> I'm moved in, but am getting my place painted at the end of the month, so I can't unpack completely. Plus I need to plan and build some closet space as we don't have enough storage space. Much as I like to think I'm a minimalist, I'm not. In the last 11 years, I have gathered a lot of items that make my life more pleasant and I've gotten attached to them. It's a huge change from having to relocate every couple of years and discard/leave behind items every time.



Thank you! This is a dress from Bloomingdales, I think the brand is Bardot? Isn’t it the worst when boring life expenses have to have priority over the fun stuff? I’m about to enter that same place myself. DBF and I are about to sign a lease for our apartment! It’s very exciting except it’s costing the equivalent of a down payment on a house in most parts of this country just to get our foot in the door...ouch. We’re renting a condo, so there’s a ton of upfront costs and fees. He lives in NY, but at his family home. So we’ll be moving into the city together!

I totally get acquiring massive amounts of stuff. It’s amazing what we compile after years in the same place, and it’s impossible to fully appreciate until you need to pack it all up and move it somewhere else. But it will feel so good and you’ll feel so accomplished after you’re settled.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Also sorry this is literally my fifth post in a row, but just got this watch today and wanted to share! I wanted a gold watch that wasn’t too expensive, and that was classy and understated. Found this Bulova for $350 and I think it’s perfect. Just need to get a few links removed before I can wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122349


Clean and elegant, I like it. How exciting on your new condo!! Congrats!


----------



## randr21

cafecreme15 said:


> Also sorry this is literally my fifth post in a row, but just got this watch today and wanted to share! I wanted a gold watch that wasn’t too expensive, and that was classy and understated. Found this Bulova for $350 and I think it’s perfect. Just need to get a few links removed before I can wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122349


Love Bulova, they design some very elegant watches.  Beautiful on you.


----------



## cafecreme15

randr21 said:


> Love Bulova, they design some very elegant watches.  Beautiful on you.


Thank you! I love so many of their watches, and they're all so well priced. I have a feeling I will be getting all my watches from here for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Dextersmom

I am heading out into this hot summer night with my bronze mini (and super comfy Born sandals).


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! This is a dress from Bloomingdales, I think the brand is Bardot? Isn’t it the worst when boring life expenses have to have priority over the fun stuff? I’m about to enter that same place myself. DBF and I are about to sign a lease for our apartment! It’s very exciting except it’s costing the equivalent of a down payment on a house in most parts of this country just to get our foot in the door...ouch. We’re renting a condo, so there’s a ton of upfront costs and fees. He lives in NY, but at his family home. So we’ll be moving into the city together!
> 
> I totally get acquiring massive amounts of stuff. It’s amazing what we compile after years in the same place, and it’s impossible to fully appreciate until you need to pack it all up and move it somewhere else. But it will feel so good and you’ll feel so accomplished after you’re settled.


Congrats on finalizing a place!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

momasaurus said:


> Congrats on finalizing a place!!!



Thank you!! We should be signing the lease early next week if all goes according to plan. We’re so excited!


----------



## Genie27

So I posted this pic in the scarf curation thread but thought I’d add it here as a more general wardrobe post. Also because I thought it was such a pretty picture. 

This is almost my entire H scarf/shawl collection including my new from H sale Items - I wear my moussies for summer, MTs as belts, and CSGMs for fall/winter/spring. 90s for spring and fall. 

Obviously I wear a lot of blues/blacks/greys and pinks. But I also have a warm toned palette of cream/ecru/yellow/orange/red for which I don’t have always scarf accessories. 

My eye is rarely drawn to those colours at H. So I’m not sure how to proceed in that direction. This pic will help as I can remind myself to not duplicate these colours any more. 

I find my two moussies in the top right so very similar but didn’t realize until I brought the iris home from the sale. A green moussie would have filled a wardrobe gap


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> So I posted this pic in the scarf curation thread but thought I’d add it here as a more general wardrobe post. Also because I thought it was such a pretty picture.
> 
> This is almost my entire H scarf/shawl collection including my new from H sale Items - I wear my moussies for summer, MTs as belts, and CSGMs for fall/winter/spring. 90s for spring and fall.
> 
> Obviously I wear a lot of blues/blacks/greys and pinks. But I also have a warm toned palette of cream/ecru/yellow/orange/red for which I don’t have always scarf accessories.
> 
> My eye is rarely drawn to those colours at H. So I’m not sure how to proceed in that direction. This pic will help as I can remind myself to not duplicate these colours any more.
> 
> I find my two moussies in the top right so very similar but didn’t realize until I brought the iris home from the sale. A green moussie would have filled a wardrobe gap


Beautiful!


----------



## Genie27

Finally had an opportunity and ability to dress up tonight for dinner. I got to wear my almost vintage JPG dress with my new farandole and Calvi pouch used as a clutch. I’m stuffed with celebratory bbq. 

Please excuse the messy backdrop - still a lot of sorting and organizing left to do.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Finally had an opportunity and ability to dress up tonight for dinner. I got to wear my almost vintage JPG dress with my new farandole and Calvi pouch used as a clutch. I’m stuffed with celebratory bbq.
> 
> Please excuse the messy backdrop - still a lot of sorting and organizing left to do.


You look beautiful! Dress fits you perfectly and farandole is lovely on your skintone. That is a creative use of twilly!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Finally had an opportunity and ability to dress up tonight for dinner. I got to wear my almost vintage JPG dress with my new farandole and Calvi pouch used as a clutch. I’m stuffed with celebratory bbq.
> 
> Please excuse the messy backdrop - still a lot of sorting and organizing left to do.



Gorgeous photos! And we are Chanel necklace twins. Brilliant scarf tying to use your Calvi pouch as a clutch. Could we possibly get a close up of how you tied it?


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> So I posted this pic in the scarf curation thread but thought I’d add it here as a more general wardrobe post. Also because I thought it was such a pretty picture.
> 
> This is almost my entire H scarf/shawl collection including my new from H sale Items - I wear my moussies for summer, MTs as belts, and CSGMs for fall/winter/spring. 90s for spring and fall.
> 
> Obviously I wear a lot of blues/blacks/greys and pinks. But I also have a warm toned palette of cream/ecru/yellow/orange/red for which I don’t have always scarf accessories.
> 
> My eye is rarely drawn to those colours at H. So I’m not sure how to proceed in that direction. This pic will help as I can remind myself to not duplicate these colours any more.
> 
> I find my two moussies in the top right so very similar but didn’t realize until I brought the iris home from the sale. A green moussie would have filled a wardrobe gap



This looks like a diverse and beautiful collection to me!

And you looked just stunning in your outfit.


----------



## Genie27

Thank you all! 

@Moirai My dress is a double layer stretch mesh purchased when I was my slimmest, that I like to wear a couple of times a year hoping it lasts forever. 

@cafecreme15, that necklace is one of my favourites as well - it’s so easy to wear and classic C. 

I folded the twilly in half lengthwise and wrapped it around the central hinge/fold area of the Calvi. Then I double knotted each end to the opposite area to create a double handle. The two knot works better than one single knot/bow as it keeps the lengthwise folded silk in line. With one knot the silk flattened out, slipped around etc. Too fiddly. 

It comes with an inner zipped pouch that held my keys, lipstick card case and mirror. On the other side I put my iPhone. The strap made it easy and more secure to clutch when walking and as long as you hold it carefully and don’t put small items into the open end, it works. 

I rarely need clutch bags so didn’t want to spend on a Jige/Elan etc.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> @Moirai My dress is a double layer stretch mesh purchased when I was my slimmest, that I like to wear a couple of times a year hoping it lasts forever.
> 
> @cafecreme15, that necklace is one of my favourites as well - it’s so easy to wear and classic C.
> 
> I folded the twilly in half lengthwise and wrapped it around the central hinge/fold area of the Calvi. Then I double knotted each end to the opposite area to create a double handle. The two knot works better than one single knot/bow as it keeps the lengthwise folded silk in line. With one knot the silk flattened out, slipped around etc. Too fiddly.
> 
> It comes with an inner zipped pouch that held my keys, lipstick card case and mirror. On the other side I put my iPhone. The strap made it easy and more secure to clutch when walking and as long as you hold it carefully and don’t put small items into the open end, it works.
> 
> I rarely need clutch bags so didn’t want to spend on a Jige/Elan etc.


So creative of you! Is the pouch vert vertigo? It's a stunning color.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> So creative of you! Is the pouch vert vertigo? It's a stunning color.


Yes it’s VV in Evercolour. Feels lovely to the touch. The inner pouch is a very dark yellowy green called vert Titien. 

My other choice was a Rose Pourpre with a BE inner pouch but it was Epsom which I don’t like the feel of. I thought the VV would be more timeless/neutral toned in my wardrobe


----------



## donutsprinkles

Fashion question: what does one wear to a baby shower and a baptism/christening? Can they overlap or is the christening inherently more formal?  I only have 2 dresses (beige and charcoal), so I am using the lighter one because of the weather and the occasions.

I was thinking I probably shouldn't wear a dress to the baby shower (I think people play games or something?) but it's a few hours after the christening in the morning. 

Here is what I've pulled together so far. If a blazer is too formal for a shower, I could leave it on a hanger in the car. Should I avoid pumps and/or black colors?
(Note: I only added in my black shoulder bag because I know some people say you ought to match the bag and shoes).

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## cafecreme15

donutsprinkles said:


> Fashion question: what does one wear to a baby shower and a baptism/christening? Can they overlap or is the christening inherently more formal?  I only have 2 dresses (beige and charcoal), so I am using the lighter one because of the weather and the occasions.
> 
> I was thinking I probably shouldn't wear a dress to the baby shower (I think people play games or something?) but it's a few hours after the christening in the morning.
> 
> Here is what I've pulled together so far. If a blazer is too formal for a shower, I could leave it on a hanger in the car. Should I avoid pumps and/or black colors?
> (Note: I only added in my black shoulder bag because I know some people say you ought to match the bag and shoes).
> 
> Any advice is appreciated!



You have some great options! I don’t think it’s inappropriate to wear a dress to the baby shower. I love this beige dress (where is it from?!) so I suggest wearing that with the light sea foam colored Kate Spade satchel for a nice little color pop. I don’t believe in matching bag and shoes, but I don’t necessarily think they should be competing for attention either. So if you’d rather wear one of the busier shoes, I’d wear one of the more neutral colored bags.


----------



## Genie27

If the events are on the same day, then I wouldn’t necessarily change outfits. Maybe use the cardi or jacket for the church bit, and/or if the shower/party is indoors? Pants v/S dress: whatever you prefer.

I like the nude shoes best with these items, and would only consider the block heel if there’s a lot of standing or grass.

And I personally would not wear the black bag with these outfits, for this type of event, at this time of year.


----------



## donutsprinkles

cafecreme15 said:


> You have some great options! I don’t think it’s inappropriate to wear a dress to the baby shower. I love this beige dress (where is it from?!) so I suggest wearing that with the light sea foam colored Kate Spade satchel for a nice little color pop. I don’t believe in matching bag and shoes, but I don’t necessarily think they should be competing for attention either. So if you’d rather wear one of the busier shoes, I’d wear one of the more neutral colored bags.


The dress is Maggy London (https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/maggy-london-dream-crepe-sheath-dress-regular-petite/4943186). Nordstrom only have the black right now, unfortunately. I also like the Kate Spade Makayla satchel for these events for the same reason--pop of color! You concur with Genie27 on the nude shoes, so I'll go with them.



Genie27 said:


> If the events are on the same day, then I wouldn’t necessarily change outfits. Maybe use the cardi or jacket for the church bit, and/or if the shower/party is indoors? Pants v/S dress: whatever you prefer.
> 
> I like the nude shoes best with these items, and would only consider the block heel if there’s a lot of standing or grass.
> 
> And I personally would not wear the black bag with these outfits, for this type of event, at this time of year.


Shower is indoors and christening photos will probably be *next* to the lawn but on the steps, so no need for block heels really. You concur with cafecreme15 on the nude shoes, so I'll wear them. I think I might go with pants just because I feel like if someone else dresses down a bit at the shower, I won't feel overdressed in a sheath dress.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Moirai

donutsprinkles said:


> Fashion question: what does one wear to a baby shower and a baptism/christening? Can they overlap or is the christening inherently more formal?  I only have 2 dresses (beige and charcoal), so I am using the lighter one because of the weather and the occasions.
> 
> I was thinking I probably shouldn't wear a dress to the baby shower (I think people play games or something?) but it's a few hours after the christening in the morning.
> 
> Here is what I've pulled together so far. If a blazer is too formal for a shower, I could leave it on a hanger in the car. Should I avoid pumps and/or black colors?
> (Note: I only added in my black shoulder bag because I know some people say you ought to match the bag and shoes).
> 
> Any advice is appreciated!


Pretty pieces! Since you are going from one event to another, I suggest the striped jacket over seaform top and pants with tan pumps. Either one of the 2 top bags would work. Then take off jacket for baby shower so your pretty top will show. You can also add fun bracelets for the shower.


----------



## Moirai

donutsprinkles said:


> The dress is Maggy London (https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/maggy-london-dream-crepe-sheath-dress-regular-petite/4943186). Nordstrom only have the black right now, unfortunately. I also like the Kate Spade Makayla satchel for these events for the same reason--pop of color! You concur with Genie27 on the nude shoes, so I'll go with them.
> 
> 
> Shower is indoors and christening photos will probably be *next* to the lawn but on the steps, so no need for block heels really. You concur with cafecreme15 on the nude shoes, so I'll wear them. I think I might go with pants just because I feel like if someone else dresses down a bit at the shower, I won't feel overdressed in a sheath dress.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


Just saw you made a decision. Have fun!


----------



## donutsprinkles

Moirai said:


> Pretty pieces! Since you are going from one event to another, I suggest the striped jacket over seaform top and pants with tan pumps. Either one of the 2 top bags would work. Then take off jacket for baby shower so your pretty top will show. You can also add fun bracelets for the shower.


When you say either of the top 2 bags, do you mean Left to Right or Top to Bottom 2 bags? Someone at home mentioned that the green top and a green bag are "match-y match-y" (never usually said in positive tone).


----------



## Moirai

donutsprinkles said:


> When you say either of the top 2 bags, do you mean Left to Right or Top to Bottom 2 bags? Someone at home mentioned that the green top and a green bag are "match-y match-y" (never usually said in positive tone).


I was referring to the tan and cream bags, both same row as earrings.


----------



## Moirai

donutsprinkles, I prefer not to match bag to top. I think the green is a pretty color and more impact worn alone.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Also sorry this is literally my fifth post in a row, but just got this watch today and wanted to share! I wanted a gold watch that wasn’t too expensive, and that was classy and understated. Found this Bulova for $350 and I think it’s perfect. Just need to get a few links removed before I can wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122349


Lovely watch! I see so many people wearing Fitbits including myself that it's nice to see a real timepiece!


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Lovely watch! I see so many people wearing Fitbits including myself that it's nice to see a real timepiece!



Thank you! I’m a big fan of traditional watches. My sister has tried to sell me on the Fitbit since she is obsessed with hers, but it’s just not me.


----------



## scarf1

Outfit of the day- the cardi came off a few seconds later, once again it was warmer than the weatherman predicted!


----------



## donutsprinkles

scarf1 said:


> Outfit of the day- the cardi came off a few seconds later, once again it was warmer than the weatherman predicted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126748


I like your scarf! It looks so light and airy in the wind.


----------



## cafecreme15

scarf1 said:


> Outfit of the day- the cardi came off a few seconds later, once again it was warmer than the weatherman predicted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126748


What a great light and airy summer look. We're bracelet twins


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! I’m a big fan of traditional watches. My sister has tried to sell me on the Fitbit since she is obsessed with hers, but it’s just not me.


I miss wearing my watch too, have worn my Rolex for over 10 yrs until I recently started using the fitbit. Mainly for notifications because I can't hear my cell ringing or the texts while it's in my bag. I did recently buy a smaller fitbit version that I can discreetly clip onto my pants and still wear my watch.


scarf1 said:


> Outfit of the day- the cardi came off a few seconds later, once again it was warmer than the weatherman predicted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126748


What a lovely outfit! You are the queen of moussies!


----------



## scarf1

donutsprinkles said:


> I like your scarf! It looks so light and airy in the wind.





cafecreme15 said:


> What a great light and airy summer look. We're bracelet twins





Moirai said:


> I miss wearing my watch too, have worn my Rolex for over 10 yrs until I recently started using the fitbit. Mainly for notifications because I can't hear my cell ringing or the texts while it's in my bag. I did recently buy a smaller fitbit version that I can discreetly clip onto my pants and still wear my watch.
> 
> What a lovely outfit! You are the queen of moussies!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Following our discussion of jackets, I finally got to Gucci to try their new jacket. I liked this one




Look at the details! So cute. 
I was wearing wide culottes that day. The jacket goes down to mid hip just where the pants go wide so it made me look huge. But it will totally work with straight tailored pants or jeans. Not sure about the size. I’m small but big chested. To be able to button it, I tried one size up. I think it looked ok. 
I also ordered a new saddle bag at Dior. They will be released after 18th July. And I wasn’t even going to buy it! But the waiting lists are already full! all this hype and exclusivity... and tax free option... work magic!
And that all was before I remembered about my VCA project! Some of you may remember that I’m working on a Lotus Ring Initiative which involves such subtle moves as leaving a VCA catalogue in the bathroom, sending photos by mistake, standing outside the boutique mesmerised staring through the window etc.
Well, you will be pleased to know that today, the efforts reached their peak. We are both in London, we can do tax free shopping. And he finally asked about the price (huge step!). First reaction - hell no. At this point, it is very important not to push further. You’re right habibi, that’s too much. And leave it. The seed has been planted... 

Papertiger, I was looking at handbags and thinking about you  Have you chosen a new bag that you wanted?


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Following our discussion of jackets, I finally got to Gucci to try their new jacket. I liked this one
> View attachment 4127001
> 
> View attachment 4127004
> 
> Look at the details! So cute.
> I was wearing wide culottes that day. The jacket goes down to mid hip just where the pants go wide so it made me look huge. But it will totally work with straight tailored pants or jeans. Not sure about the size. I’m small but big chested. To be able to button it, I tried one size up. I think it looked ok.
> I also ordered a new saddle bag at Dior. They will be released after 18th July. And I wasn’t even going to buy it! But the waiting lists are already full! all this hype and exclusivity... and tax free option... work magic!
> And that all was before I remembered about my VCA project! Some of you may remember that I’m working on a Lotus Ring Initiative which involves such subtle moves as leaving a VCA catalogue in the bathroom, sending photos by mistake, standing outside the boutique mesmerised staring through the window etc.
> Well, you will be pleased to know that today, the efforts reached their peak. We are both in London, we can do tax free shopping. And he finally asked about the price (huge step!). First reaction - hell no. At this point, it is very important not to push further. You’re right habibi, that’s too much. And leave it. The seed has been planted...
> 
> Papertiger, I was looking at handbags and thinking about you  Have you chosen a new bag that you wanted?


This is a great jacket! I love your "VCA project" idea - made me LOL! It's all about playing the long game.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cafecreme15 said:


> This is a great jacket! I love your "VCA project" idea - made me LOL! It's all about playing the long game.



This project is also known as Operation Desert Lotus. I got some good ideas from the ladies here. 
I didn’t put the picture above the toilet seat as hotshot suggested but I did save it as a screensaver as was suggested I think by papertiger. 
Anyway, the operation is coming to its end. I will keep you updated


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Following our discussion of jackets, I finally got to Gucci to try their new jacket. I liked this one
> View attachment 4127001
> 
> View attachment 4127004
> 
> Look at the details! So cute.
> I was wearing wide culottes that day. The jacket goes down to mid hip just where the pants go wide so it made me look huge. But it will totally work with straight tailored pants or jeans. Not sure about the size. I’m small but big chested. To be able to button it, I tried one size up. I think it looked ok.
> I also ordered a new saddle bag at Dior. They will be released after 18th July. And I wasn’t even going to buy it! But the waiting lists are already full! all this hype and exclusivity... and tax free option... work magic!
> And that all was before I remembered about my VCA project! Some of you may remember that I’m working on a Lotus Ring Initiative which involves such subtle moves as leaving a VCA catalogue in the bathroom, sending photos by mistake, standing outside the boutique mesmerised staring through the window etc.
> Well, you will be pleased to know that today, the efforts reached their peak. We are both in London, we can do tax free shopping. And he finally asked about the price (huge step!). First reaction - hell no. At this point, it is very important not to push further. You’re right habibi, that’s too much. And leave it. The seed has been planted...
> 
> Papertiger, I was looking at handbags and thinking about you  Have you chosen a new bag that you wanted?


Really like the jacket. I have worn a longer jacket with wide leg pants. It can work if you wear a heel.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

gracekelly said:


> Really like the jacket. I have worn a longer jacket with wide leg pants. It can work if you wear a heel.



I agree, but it should be longer or shorter. Or more fitted at the waist. But it is squarish/boxy and goes down to the widest part of the body which changes all the proportions.  It is just asking for something narrower below the hip. That’s my feeling
P.s. do you have a feeling that boutiques have mirrors that make you look thinner/taller i.e. better in their clothes or that is me being crazy?!


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I agree, but it should be longer or shorter. Or more fitted at the waist. But it is squarish/boxy and goes down to the widest part of the body which changes all the proportions.  It is just asking for something narrower below the hip. That’s my feeling
> P.s. do you have a feeling that boutiques have mirrors that make you look thinner/taller i.e. better in their clothes or that is me being crazy?!


Haha!  You bet they have skinny mirrors!  That’s why I like to be able to return if it doesn’t look as good at home.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

gracekelly said:


> Haha!  You bet they have skinny mirrors!  That’s why I like to be able to return if it doesn’t look as good at home.



Oh good. I mean, it’s a relief that it’s not just my conspiracy theory. I know about the lighting , although  it’s hard to blame them for  setting the lighting to make us look better. But mirrors... that is a misleading change of proportions! Not cool


----------



## Moirai

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Following our discussion of jackets, I finally got to Gucci to try their new jacket. I liked this one
> View attachment 4127001
> 
> View attachment 4127004
> 
> Look at the details! So cute.
> I was wearing wide culottes that day. The jacket goes down to mid hip just where the pants go wide so it made me look huge. But it will totally work with straight tailored pants or jeans. Not sure about the size. I’m small but big chested. To be able to button it, I tried one size up. I think it looked ok.
> I also ordered a new saddle bag at Dior. They will be released after 18th July. And I wasn’t even going to buy it! But the waiting lists are already full! all this hype and exclusivity... and tax free option... work magic!
> And that all was before I remembered about my VCA project! Some of you may remember that I’m working on a Lotus Ring Initiative which involves such subtle moves as leaving a VCA catalogue in the bathroom, sending photos by mistake, standing outside the boutique mesmerised staring through the window etc.
> Well, you will be pleased to know that today, the efforts reached their peak. We are both in London, we can do tax free shopping. And he finally asked about the price (huge step!). First reaction - hell no. At this point, it is very important not to push further. You’re right habibi, that’s too much. And leave it. The seed has been planted...
> 
> Papertiger, I was looking at handbags and thinking about you  Have you chosen a new bag that you wanted?


LOL, you are good! You will be wearing it in no time!


----------



## eagle1002us

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Following our discussion of jackets, I finally got to Gucci to try their new jacket. I liked this one
> View attachment 4127001
> 
> View attachment 4127004
> 
> Look at the details! So cute.
> I was wearing wide culottes that day. The jacket goes down to mid hip just where the pants go wide so it made me look huge. But it will totally work with straight tailored pants or jeans. Not sure about the size. I’m small but big chested. To be able to button it, I tried one size up. I think it looked ok.
> I also ordered a new saddle bag at Dior. They will be released after 18th July. And I wasn’t even going to buy it! But the waiting lists are already full! all this hype and exclusivity... and tax free option... work magic!
> And that all was before I remembered about my VCA project! Some of you may remember that I’m working on a Lotus Ring Initiative which involves such subtle moves as leaving a VCA catalogue in the bathroom, sending photos by mistake, standing outside the boutique mesmerised staring through the window etc.
> Well, you will be pleased to know that today, the efforts reached their peak. We are both in London, we can do tax free shopping. And he finally asked about the price (huge step!). First reaction - hell no. At this point, it is very important not to push further. You’re right habibi, that’s too much. And leave it. The seed has been planted...
> 
> Papertiger, I was looking at handbags and thinking about you  Have you chosen a new bag that you wanted?


That jacket is fabulous *@Sheikha Latifa*!   Something about the colors, cut, pattern, suit you so well.   
I have a pair of wide culottes, too, which I haven't worn yet.  

There was a video on Fashionphile in the Hermes thread, on how they do the consignment, etc.  The moderator is wearing longish full culottes.  They look nice on her.   I haven't seen anyone where I work wearing such culottes.   Much less _any_ culottes. (Except moi.  I have a couple of pair of corduroy culottes I've made that are maybe 24 inches long.  They work as shorts in that they are more comfortable than a skirt.  I wear opaque tights and booties with them.

  I haven't traveled out of town for OMG years.   Do you see long full culottes being worn in the places you travel to?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

eagle1002us said:


> That jacket is fabulous *@Sheikha Latifa*!   Something about the colors, cut, pattern, suit you so well.
> I have a pair of wide culottes, too, which I haven't worn yet.
> 
> There was a video on Fashionphile in the Hermes thread, on how they do the consignment, etc.  The moderator is wearing longish full culottes.  They look nice on her.   I haven't seen anyone where I work wearing such culottes.   Much less _any_ culottes. (Except moi.  I have a couple of pair of corduroy culottes I've made that are maybe 24 inches long.  They work as shorts in that they are more comfortable than a skirt.  I wear opaque tights and booties with them.
> 
> I haven't traveled out of town for OMG years.   Do you see long full culottes being worn in the places you travel to?



You know, these culottes with side stripes are my (and Peter Pilotto’s) take on the current track pants trend. They are en vogue and yet casual without being too sporty like  “I just left my gym” or “I didn’t care enough to change after doing the washing”. And they look great with white trainers. Perfect for shopping and going to dinner after that.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today is my anniversary and I am heading out to lunch to celebrate with my square red mini and matching ballerinas.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Unrelenting heat here so I'm not even trying to be cute. Just an ill fitting sundress that I dumped ice water on myself.
	

		
			
		

		
	




View attachment 4128961


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

grubby sunblock hands all over my mzw just ruining it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today is so humid here by the beach.  We are going to the movies (Sicario: Day of the Soldado) and then to a casual Italian place for an early dinner.  Accessories today are my iridescent black medium CF with shiny RHW and Birkenstocks.  Hope you are all staying cool.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Today is so humid here by the beach.  We are going to the movies (Sicario: Day of the Soldado) and then to a casual Italian place for an early dinner.  Accessories today are my iridescent black medium CF with shiny RHW and Birkenstocks.  Hope you are all staying cool.


Looking fabulous summer chic as usual DM! Enjoy your night out with your family!


----------



## cafecreme15

I wanted to try out some slides for my trip to Europe next month, but I'm not 100% sold on liking the style, so I didn't want to get anything expensive. I was thinking of Hermes Orans originally, but it would be an awful waste to buy those and then decide the slide is not for me. And god forbid anything happens to my luggage while traveling. So I ordered a couple of pairs from Banana Republic. Between the sale they're having now and rewards I had, I paid $40 for two pairs! Can't beat that.


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> I wanted to try out some slides for my trip to Europe next month, but I'm not 100% sold on liking the style, so I didn't want to get anything expensive. I was thinking of Hermes Orans originally, but it would be an awful waste to buy those and then decide the slide is not for me. And god forbid anything happens to my luggage while traveling. So I ordered a couple of pairs from Banana Republic. Between the sale they're having now and rewards I had, I paid $40 for two pairs! Can't beat that.



Well done! Orans are not comfortable at all. And too flat, I find.


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you, cc.  I like both pairs of slides you chose.  I ordered a cute skirt today on BR 40%.  Great minds think alike. 


cafecreme15 said:


> I wanted to try out some slides for my trip to Europe next month, but I'm not 100% sold on liking the style, so I didn't want to get anything expensive. I was thinking of Hermes Orans originally, but it would be an awful waste to buy those and then decide the slide is not for me. And god forbid anything happens to my luggage while traveling. So I ordered a couple of pairs from Banana Republic. Between the sale they're having now and rewards I had, I paid $40 for two pairs! Can't beat that.





cafecreme15 said:


> Looking fabulous summer chic as usual DM! Enjoy your night out with your family!





cafecreme15 said:


> Looking fabulous summer chic as usual DM! Enjoy your night out with your family!


----------



## cafecreme15

momasaurus said:


> Well done! Orans are not comfortable at all. And too flat, I find.


Well this is good to know! You saved me the inevitable $680! [emoji28]


Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, cc.  I like both pairs of slides you chose.  I ordered a cute skirt today on BR 40%.  Great minds think alike.


Please share pics when it arrives! [emoji4]


----------



## Joannadyne

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Unrelenting heat here so I'm not even trying to be cute. Just an ill fitting sundress that I dumped ice water on myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4128959
> View attachment 4128958
> View attachment 4128960
> View attachment 4128961



You crack me up!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Joannadyne said:


> You crack me up!



I love it! One kama'aina to another!



Just landed in Vegas so over 100 today but at least no humidity!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my red boy WOC and this dress I recently purchased on sale at J.Crew.


----------



## Genie27

My little Pico is perfect for Sunday window shopping and errands. I added the lock and it changed the orientation of the bag and made it more secure. But now I can’t use my organizer insert so all my SLGs are tossed around inside. 

It’s a great size for me and I’ve been carrying it almost every day.


----------



## Moirai

Dextersmom said:


> Today is my anniversary and I am heading out to lunch to celebrate with my square red mini and matching ballerinas.


Happy anniversary! Lovely outfit, DM


cafecreme15 said:


> I wanted to try out some slides for my trip to Europe next month, but I'm not 100% sold on liking the style, so I didn't want to get anything expensive. I was thinking of Hermes Orans originally, but it would be an awful waste to buy those and then decide the slide is not for me. And god forbid anything happens to my luggage while traveling. So I ordered a couple of pairs from Banana Republic. Between the sale they're having now and rewards I had, I paid $40 for two pairs! Can't beat that.


Nice sandals, especially like the white ones. I have the oasis with the heel but haven’t worn yet. I will be taking on a trip soon and hopefully it will be comfortable.


Joannadyne said:


> You crack me up!


Hi Joanna! Nice to see you!


HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love it! One kama'aina to another!
> 
> 
> 
> Just landed in Vegas so over 100 today but at least no humidity!


That’s hot! It helps that the casinos have their AC on full blast which I find too cold, haha.


Genie27 said:


> My little Pico is perfect for Sunday window shopping and errands. I added the lock and it changed the orientation of the bag and made it more secure. But now I can’t use my organizer insert so all my SLGs are tossed around inside.
> 
> It’s a great size for me and I’ve been carrying it almost every day.


Looks perfect on you! How do you like hand carrying?


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> My little Pico is perfect for Sunday window shopping and errands. I added the lock and it changed the orientation of the bag and made it more secure. But now I can’t use my organizer insert so all my SLGs are tossed around inside.
> 
> It’s a great size for me and I’ve been carrying it almost every day.



Loving the yellow dress! What a great color on you.


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Looks perfect on you! How do you like hand carrying?


Thanks! It’s such a bright colour that the 18 looks big enough. It took me a couple of days to adjust from shoulder carry and now it’s fine. 

I’ve taken it grocery shopping (with hand basket), clothes shopping, walking on a hot day (that’s not fun), to/from work, fully loaded up with incidental stuff etc. 

So a big functional yes to small hand/arm-carry bags now that I don’t have to carry a change of clothes over to DBFs every couple of days. 

And with the lock pulling the edges together I don’t feel insecure about taking it on crowded transit - wearing it open was so unnerving because it stayed wide open. 

I will say I prefer the feel of clemence/Togo/evercolour/swift etc over Epsom.


----------



## Genie27

@Moirai - but once I get my J out of storage, I may come to appreciate the lighter weight of Epsom compared to J Clemence. 

Thanks @cafecreme15 - it’s another of my favourite summer dresses. I realized that while I mostly focus on cold teals, pinks and navy when buying accessories, I do have several warm palette clothes - orange/red/yellow as well.


----------



## Moirai

@Genie27 I agree with @cafecreme15! Yellow looks wonderful on you.
I fully understand about the handbag weight issue. Definitely an advantage for Epsom. I took my B on a recent trip and while I enjoyed carrying it, I did miss having shoulder strap and crossbody option.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> My little Pico is perfect for Sunday window shopping and errands. I added the lock and it changed the orientation of the bag and made it more secure. But now I can’t use my organizer insert so all my SLGs are tossed around inside.
> 
> It’s a great size for me and I’ve been carrying it almost every day.


It's such an adorable bag - love the color!


----------



## Dextersmom

Moirai said:


> Happy anniversary! Lovely outfit, DM
> 
> Nice sandals, especially like the white ones. I have the oasis with the heel but haven’t worn yet. I will be taking on a trip soon and hopefully it will be comfortable.
> 
> Hi Joanna! Nice to see you!
> 
> That’s hot! It helps that the casinos have their AC on full blast which I find too cold, haha.
> 
> Looks perfect on you! How do you like hand carrying?


Thank you Moirai.


----------



## eagle1002us

Sheikha Latifa said:


> You know, these culottes with side stripes are my (and Peter Pilotto’s) take on the current track pants trend. They are en vogue and yet casual without being too sporty like  “I just left my gym” or “I didn’t care enough to change after doing the washing”. And they look great with white trainers. Perfect for shopping and going to dinner after that.


Good to know!  Maybe I'll start a trend at work wearing long full culottes.


----------



## cafecreme15

Did anyone know that Manolo Blahnik does a line of espadrilles, called Castañer? Got myself two pairs yesterday for my upcoming trip. Excuse the poor pictures, just snapped them quickly as I was putting them away. Second pair is meant to be lace up wedges.


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> Did anyone know that Manolo Blahnik does a line of espadrilles, called Castañer? Got myself two pairs yesterday for my upcoming trip. Excuse the poor pictures, just snapped them quickly as I was putting them away. Second pair is meant to be lace up wedges.
> View attachment 4135562
> View attachment 4135563


Castaner from Spain has been making Espadrilles probably for decades and they make them for Hermes as well. I have Espadrilles from both brands and they are super comfy. I think this is a Blahnik collab and I love your choices!


----------



## cafecreme15

periogirl28 said:


> Castaner from Spain has been making Espadrilles probably for decades and they make them for Hermes as well. I have Espadrilles from both brands and they are super comfy. I think this is a Blahnik collab and I love your choices!



Thank you for educating me on this! It’s great that this brand has such heritage, and they’re so reasonably priced, too. And thank you! Can’t wait to break these babies out on a vacation [emoji4]


----------



## cafecreme15

Whoops double post


----------



## gillianna

periogirl28 said:


> Castaner from Spain has been making Espadrilles probably for decades and they make them for Hermes as well. I have Espadrilles from both brands and they are super comfy. I think this is a Blahnik collab and I love your choices!



The Outnet has a great sale on Castaner.  Well worth a look.


----------



## cafecreme15

The white slides from Banana came! Excuse my gross veiny feet - got back from a run a little while ago. They’re a little thwacky (you know the noise that some flip flops make when they hit your feet), but they’re pretty comfy and on trend for my trip! Plus they were like $20.


----------



## V0N1B2

cafecreme15 said:


> Did anyone know that Manolo Blahnik does a line of espadrilles, called Castañer? Got myself two pairs yesterday for my upcoming trip. Excuse the poor pictures, just snapped them quickly as I was putting them away. Second pair is meant to be lace up wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135563


These are really cute. Another Spanish brand that has cute espadrilles is Paloma Barcelo.
I'm curious what size you bought and if you found that they ran TTS.  What is your US size, and what size are your Castaner Espadrilles?


----------



## cafecreme15

V0N1B2 said:


> These are really cute. Another Spanish brand that has cute espadrilles is Paloma Barcelo.
> I'm curious what size you bought and if you found that they ran TTS.  What is your US size, and what size are your Castaner Espadrilles?



Thank you! I will check out that brand! I’m a US 9, and in the wedges I took a 39, but in the flats I took a 40, and they’re still a little too tight. I was told they stretch with wear, so I’ll need a little time to break them in, though I probably could have even gone up to 41!


----------



## V0N1B2

Thank you @cafecreme15 
I have read (online) that Castaner can run a bit small so it's good to know if I want to purchase a pair online.


----------



## gracekelly

V0N1B2 said:


> Thank you @cafecreme15
> I have read (online) that Castaner can run a bit small so it's good to know if I want to purchase a pair online.


Yes they do run small.  I am usually an 8-8.5 but in the wedge and ankle tie espadrille I took  9


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you for educating me on this! It’s great that this brand has such heritage, and they’re so reasonably priced, too. And thank you! Can’t wait to break these babies out on a vacation [emoji4]


Gotta confess, we are twins on the Crochet pair. What a lovely sale find right?!


----------



## cafecreme15

periogirl28 said:


> Gotta confess, we are twins on the Crochet pair. What a lovely sale find right?!



Yes!! I think the wedge is the perfect height.


----------



## Genie27

Those wedges are gorgeous!!

Ok, please help!! Somebody needs to talk me down from buying stuff on sale at TRR - I need to wait until I have my whole closet organized and I *really* *don't* *need* *more* *clothes* for summer or winter. But they are so cute, and in my size, and marked down. 

Help meeeee........


----------



## pigleto972001

What things genie ?? Share 

The espradrilles are super cute
!!!


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> Yes!! I think the wedge is the perfect height.


Omg I mistook the crochet pair for the flat Espadrilles, which is what I bought. Still. I do love Castaners. Pardon me being so blur.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Those wedges are gorgeous!!
> 
> Ok, please help!! Somebody needs to talk me down from buying stuff on sale at TRR - I need to wait until I have my whole closet organized and I *really* *don't* *need* *more* *clothes* for summer or winter. But they are so cute, and in my size, and marked down.
> 
> Help meeeee........


Dear Genie, you are only allowed to buy stuff on TRR if it’s Chanel.


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Genie, you are only allowed to buy stuff on TRR if it’s Chanel.


Hahaha....that's what I'm looking at.


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> What things genie ?? Share
> 
> The espradrilles are super cute
> !!!


I saw a couple of dresses and a skirt and a jacket. I do need to upgrade my summer wardrobe, so maybe if I look through and pick summer weight items it would be OK.


----------



## gracekelly

@Genie27  the husband of a dear friend says “want and need” are two different things.   So true! Lol!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

What is TRR? I’m having a panic stack. What if it is something that I need it but don’t know about it?!
I find H Orans quite comfortable. I think I have 4   Orans and 3 Oasises. And just saw another pair in croco which I really like.  Such a beautiful deep blue colour!But my Desert Lotos Operation is stopping me


----------



## cafecreme15

Those croc Orans are gorgeous, Sheikha! But of course one must prioritize in the face of operation desert lotus!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Those croc Orans are gorgeous, Sheikha! But of course one must prioritize in the face of operation desert lotus!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Stepping out for a study break/manicure in my new white Banana slides and my GP. Poor Ms GP has cabin fever and bad as I do and was dying to get out.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Stepping out for a study break/manicure in my new white Banana slides and my GP. Poor Ms GP has cabin fever and bad as I do and was dying to get out.
> View attachment 4139081



This is so gorgeous!


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> This is so gorgeous!


Aw thank you! Trying to find a good balance of comfy clothes for studying but also ones that make me feel like a human being.


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> What is TRR? I’m having a panic stack. What if it is something that I need it but don’t know about it?!
> I find H Orans quite comfortable. I think I have 4   Orans and 3 Oasises. And just saw another pair in croco which I really like.  Such a beautiful deep blue colour!But my Desert Lotos Operation is stopping me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138985


I like the Oasis very much but the Oran is a total fail on my foot. It looks terrible on me!

TRR is the website the RealReal. com. The have preowned designer goods and also have a program to buy your desigbopieces as well


----------



## gracekelly

Duplicate


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Aw thank you! Trying to find a good balance of comfy clothes for studying but also ones that make me feel like a human being.



I know what you mean, I feel like I'm always trying to strike the same balance with studying or with motherhood. Trying to avoid frumpiness and not always succeeding!


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I know what you mean, I feel like I'm always trying to strike the same balance with studying or with motherhood. Trying to avoid frumpiness and not always succeeding!



It is an ongoing battle for sure!! All too easy to succumb to comfort over anything else.


----------



## Genie27

@Sheikha Latifa , stay strong.....OMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Think of that sparkly bejeweled lotus as you meditate.

But the Orans are pretty cute!

I also went to visit H this afternoon and was inspired to pick up a new agenda for my office. In Rose Pourpre /BE Swift. 

But before that I went to visit my SA at Chanel to look at Hamburg collection for Fall. I have to be very restricted also due to other expenses. 

Here’s my OOTD from inside my new closet. But I had to swap the jacket for a cotton cardigan as it’s too hot.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> @Sheikha Latifa , stay strong.....OMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Think of that sparkly bejeweled lotus as you meditate.
> 
> But the Orans are pretty cute!
> 
> I also went to visit H this afternoon and was inspired to pick up a new agenda for my office. In Rose Pourpre /BE Swift.
> 
> But before that I went to visit my SA at Chanel to look at Hamburg collection for Fall. I have to be very restricted also due to other expenses.
> 
> Here’s my OOTD from inside my new closet. But I had to swap the jacket for a cotton cardigan as it’s too hot.


Oh how pretty!!! How much I love your Chanel jackets! 
GK, thank you for the info. 
Cafe, you are so right about priorities. Returning from Harrods demonstratively with just 3 lipsticks was one of the hardest things.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new sale tweed skirt from BR today (with Chanel red mini and black ballerinas).


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Oh how pretty!!! How much I love your Chanel jackets!
> GK, thank you for the info.
> Cafe, you are so right about priorities. Returning from Harrods demonstratively with just 3 lipsticks was one of the hardest things.


What colours/brands/type did you buy? 

Vicariously living here - I just re-packed my closet because the painters are finally going to come next weekend onwards.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new sale tweed skirt from BR today (with Chanel red mini and black ballerinas).



The skirt is awesome! Love how you’re wearing it so casually.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> The skirt is awesome! Love how you’re wearing it so casually.


Thank you.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> What colours/brands/type did you buy?


Tom Ford. I like that they are nice to my lips. Living in a heavily A/C-ed environment, my skin is very dry/dehydrated and my lips crack a lot. I don’t use much makeup but these feel like balm. I mean, for that price the lipstick should also have a “find my lipstick”, scanner, printer and voice recognition options built in, but just moisturising is good too


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Tom Ford. I like that they are nice to my lips. Living in a heavily A/C-ed environment, my skin is very dry/dehydrated and my lips crack a lot. I don’t use much makeup but these feel like balm. I mean, for that price the lipstick should also have a “find my lipstick”, scanner, printer and voice recognition options built in, but just moisturising is good too


I must have got a really old stock item as *everyone* raves over the TF lipsticks, and I found it to be dry and flaky. I may have to give it another try, but at that price point it’s not high on my list.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> I must have got a really old stock item as *everyone* raves over the TF lipsticks, and I found it to be dry and flaky. I may have to give it another try, but at that price point it’s not high on my list.



Raves? Really? Didn’t know. I like them because there are usually less people at TF counter  
I’m not a fan of TF perfumes though. Tested them all, tried to like. It’s not that they are bad, but there is always one or two notes that I find off putting.  Bought one Coffee just in order to buy something. It’s not bad but I’m not in love with it - I can smell no coffee in it and the longevity is poor. But at least I gave it a try.


----------



## Genie27

Ok ladies, I'm now knee deep in domestication and I have a question for you! 

General Question:
How did/do you go about selecting dishes/tableware for your home/s? 

Drill down if you choose:
China? Stoneware? Plastic/Melamine? Disposable?
For daily use and/or entertaining and/or festive 
Do you have a whole matching set? Did you do a traditional registry? Do you use them or regret?
Does it match your home style/aesthetic or has one or the other changed. Did you then purchase a new set?
Or do you mix and match for an eclectic feel?

Any strong likes or dislikes? Bold patterns and colours, unusual shapes, etc...
What did you discover after you took them home and used them for a while?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Ok ladies, I'm now knee deep in domestication and I have a question for you!
> 
> General Question:
> How did/do you go about selecting dishes/tableware for your home/s?
> 
> Drill down if you choose:
> China? Stoneware? Plastic/Melamine? Disposable?
> For daily use and/or entertaining and/or festive
> Do you have a whole matching set? Did you do a traditional registry? Do you use them or regret?
> Does it match your home style/aesthetic or has one or the other changed. Did you then purchase a new set?
> Or do you mix and match for an eclectic feel?
> 
> Any strong likes or dislikes? Bold patterns and colours, unusual shapes, etc...
> What did you discover after you took them home and used them for a while?


I have china - the sort that you don't think you're going to get as a wedding gift - and I rarely use it. I also have Rosenthal china and the Johnson Brothers Friendly Village set (which I love and use every Thanksgiving), as well as several sets of china dessert/cheese plates.
I have a lot of dishes. 
I use Fitz and Floyd Everyday White porcelain dishes for everyday - they are sturdy and easy to replace. Since they're white, I don't hesitate to use them along with my 'better' dishes - white makes a nice clean background even at a dinner party. I like to use a different setting for each course - it makes things interesting. I've got a set of turquoise peacock plates that are so pretty! 
(tho most of my friends are - uh - amazed at the amount of dishes I have, and we won't discuss the number of wine glasses I have )
I don't have disposable anything. Well - I do have throw-away coffee cups for Mr Cookie to take on the golf course.


----------



## momasaurus

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new sale tweed skirt from BR today (with Chanel red mini and black ballerinas).


Very cute skirt!


----------



## scarf1

Cookiefiend said:


> I have china - the sort that you don't think you're going to get as a wedding gift - and I rarely use it. I also have Rosenthal china and the Johnson Brothers Friendly Village set (which I love and use every Thanksgiving), as well as several sets of china dessert/cheese plates.
> I have a lot of dishes.
> I use Fitz and Floyd Everyday White porcelain dishes for everyday - they are sturdy and easy to replace. Since they're white, I don't hesitate to use them along with my 'better' dishes - white makes a nice clean background even at a dinner party. I like to use a different setting for each course - it makes things interesting. I've got a set of turquoise peacock plates that are so pretty!
> (tho most of my friends are - uh - amazed at the amount of dishes I have, and we won't discuss the number of wine glasses I have )
> I don't have disposable anything. Well - I do have throw-away coffee cups for Mr Cookie to take on the golf course.


Haha! Another thing we have in common. Going to grab lunch, but will be back with a comment for genie.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi, 
I love equipment blouses for work and I have a quite a few of them. I was browsing the website to see if I like any of the new prints and I came across this: https://www.equipmentfr.com/shop/shirts/long-sleeve/essential-silk-shirt-bright-white-multi
However I already have this: https://www.equipmentfr.com/shop/shirts/long-sleeve/slim-signature-black-star-print
Do yo all think they are very similar?
Thanks!


----------



## innerpeace85

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I love equipment blouses for work and I have a quite a few of them. I was browsing the website to see if I like any of the new prints and I came across this: https://www.equipmentfr.com/shop/shirts/long-sleeve/essential-silk-shirt-bright-white-multi
> However I already have this: https://www.equipmentfr.com/shop/shirts/long-sleeve/slim-signature-black-star-print
> Do yo all think they are very similar?
> Thanks!


Adding images from equipmentfr.com for reference:


----------



## nicole0612

Genie, I agree with cookiefiend.  We rarely use our china sets (like once in 5 years), we also use heavy porcelain for our daily dishes.  Another regret is buying all crystal drinking glasses, they look beautiful but they chip so easily.  We throw away at least one every month because they chip around the rim when ice comes down too hard into the glass or from dishwasher wear and tear.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Ok ladies, I'm now knee deep in domestication and I have a question for you!
> 
> General Question:
> How did/do you go about selecting dishes/tableware for your home/s?
> 
> Drill down if you choose:
> China? Stoneware? Plastic/Melamine? Disposable?
> For daily use and/or entertaining and/or festive
> Do you have a whole matching set? Did you do a traditional registry? Do you use them or regret?
> Does it match your home style/aesthetic or has one or the other changed. Did you then purchase a new set?
> Or do you mix and match for an eclectic feel?
> 
> Any strong likes or dislikes? Bold patterns and colours, unusual shapes, etc...
> What did you discover after you took them home and used them for a while?


Hi. We got married very young in the 1970s. And for the first 10 years, one or both of us was in grad school. We selected “stoneware” rather than formal China. We had a very casual lifestyle, and I knew I would eventually receive my grandmothers fine “China” set. We selected dishes made by a local business. DH was very much 8nto neutral colors, and of course blue was my favorite color. So I took him to the local store to see the different glaze options, assuming he would select one of the white/beige/ neutral combos. To my surprise, he said- let’s get the blue! Probably not a choice for everyone, but we still use them today. Luckily they are still being made in this color and are available open stock. Over the years we have added additional pieces. Started out with 8-10 place settings, have more than that now plus extra bowls and serving pieces. Oh and some extra pieces in white and aqua. One of the things I like about these is that although a solid color, the blue glaze has variations. No 2 plates are exactly the same.

After a few years, I took my grandmothers set of fine china, which is beautiful but has gold trim and hence should be hand washed. Needless to say, I don’t use it often. And then I started my Xmas tree Spode collection- we use that from Thanksgiving to New Years. 
And then the floral accent plates ( salad and dessert size) , and inherited few more sets that i have now mostly given away. Oh and a few melamine plates we use for lunch on the patio...

In short, white is very practical set, you can use any color linens and always get some 8nteresting salad plates and serv8ng bowls to mix things up. But if you love color, and love a particular pattern, I say go for it.


----------



## Genie27

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Adding images from equipmentfr.com for reference:
> View attachment 4141935


They have very different vibes, but are similar enough in cut and style that I'd feel they were duplicates. Would you wear them at different times/seasons? In that case they'd feel different, but if they were both in regular rotation I feel a bit repetitive. If I were to pick one, I'd go with the b/w version over the multicoloured star version. That one reminds me of the LV multicolour line.

Then again, I have a top and a dress in the exact same stripe Missoni knit. Oh, and another mesh print top, dress and wrap from JPG that are the same. So what do I know.


----------



## innerpeace85

Genie27 said:


> They have very different vibes, but are similar enough in cut and style that I'd feel they were duplicates. Would you wear them at different times/seasons? In that case they'd feel different, but if they were both in regular rotation I feel a bit repetitive. If I were to pick one, I'd go with the b/w version over the multicoloured star version. That one reminds me of the LV multicolour line.
> 
> Then again, I have a top and a dress in the exact same stripe Missoni knit. Oh, and another mesh print top, dress and wrap from JPG that are the same. So what do I know.


Thanks for the reply! I have the black and white one already and wear it to work quite often. I was looking for a lighter colored blouse and really liked this one. It is not very often I like prints and so I am wondering if I should get it and use it Summer blouse and use the black one as Fall/Winter blouse.


----------



## scarf1

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Adding images from equipmentfr.com for reference:
> View attachment 4141935


One seems summery, and the. Black one more formal.  If you love the fit, ok to have both.


----------



## Genie27

Re China...interesting comments from all three of you ladies. And some confirmation of my thoughts on practicality, as I'm severely restricted in cabinet space and rarely entertain.

I bought a set of dishes for BF's place last year and I *hate* it. It's Iittala Origo porcelain, and while I liked the pattern in the store, I have not grown to like using it. It's heavy, and I have discovered that I prefer eating on bright white plates. If I'd known we'd be moving in together so soon I'd have skipped buying them entirely. As it is, I'm very glad I did not buy the set of dining table and chairs that I was eyeing for his place. The chairs were lovely, but they would not match the rest of my furniture or the new condo. I may have to bite the bullet and get the classic table and chairs I’ve always wanted. If I’d got them ten years ago I would have had 10 more years of enjoyment from them, right?  

Anyway, back to China - I'm using my mom's hand me down Arcopal plates that she gave me when I moved out ages ago. Bright white, lightweight, dishwasher friendly, and I have bakeware/serving ware to match as well. It's great for daily use and she has so many that when I run short, I can just grab a few more from her place.

In terms of fine china, I have never been able to pick *one* that I could live with for a long time. Analysis paralysis kicks in. (Yes, I see the trend of commitment-phobia and indecisiveness). It seems so permanent - how will I know if I can live with this one forever or a decade? 

@nicole0612 thanks for the tip about the crystal glasses - I want to get crystal tumblers, but realistically I think I am better off getting a crystal vase instead. I have a vast collection of mismatched wine and cocktail glasses, tea/coffee cups etc. None of it gets used because I barely have time to sit at home and enjoy a cup of tea or coffee. 

Och, I’m just so cranky because my new place is an aesthetic dump right now. I miss my beautiful old apartment and I miss having free time to enjoy *my* space.


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Raves? Really? Didn’t know. I like them because there are usually less people at TF counter
> I’m not a fan of TF perfumes though. Tested them all, tried to like. It’s not that they are bad, but there is always one or two notes that I find off putting.  Bought one Coffee just in order to buy something. It’s not bad but I’m not in love with it - I can smell no coffee in it and the longevity is poor. But at least I gave it a try.



Oh no, sorry to hear that. Non-favourite perfumes are one thing I don't keep. I couldn't give used fragrances away and I hate keeping what I don't use, but there's a huge market for used fragrances on flEe-bay, I have been amazed what my not-working-for-me perfumes and EDT/EDCs have gone for.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Ok ladies, I'm now knee deep in domestication and I have a question for you!
> 
> General Question:
> How did/do you go about selecting dishes/tableware for your home/s?
> 
> Drill down if you choose:
> China? Stoneware? Plastic/Melamine? Disposable?
> For daily use and/or entertaining and/or festive
> Do you have a whole matching set? Did you do a traditional registry? Do you use them or regret?
> Does it match your home style/aesthetic or has one or the other changed. Did you then purchase a new set?
> Or do you mix and match for an eclectic feel?
> 
> Any strong likes or dislikes? Bold patterns and colours, unusual shapes, etc...
> What did you discover after you took them home and used them for a while?



In one house I have my Royal Stafford http://www.royalstafford.co.uk/ . I bought the first few plates from Liberty and then straight from the website thereafter (slightly cheaper and better packaged). Not expensive at all and used everyday. My everyday glasses are empty Loony Toons Nutella glasses! We also have a couple of Mitropa cups and saucers from old stock of the GDR (DDR) East-German railways (DH's, for some reason he always wanted them and we bought them in Berlin when we were first together).

I have a Made in (occupied) Japan 1940s coffee set made under French import and Scottish lead crystal tumblers, used only when entertaining. I look out for hand-thrown mugs and have a few bits from British designer Louise Petterson who I think is from a family of established potters. https://www.facebook.com/pg/LouisePetterssonCraftsperson/photos/?ref=page_internal. DH could not agree on which set we liked best so we bought our own.

I sometimes repurpose my Pegase d'Hermes H change trays to put nuts or small bites on for pre-dinner drinks although not for outside entertaining.  I learnt guests do weird things like balance china and glass on the end of wooden benches or flower pots.

I have an entire service of 1970s Royal Doulton Arabesque at my other house. I bought it reasonably from an antique centre. My glassware was a gift. I also have an Art Deco silver tea set with ebony wood handles. I'm not allowed to buy anything else. Ever.

You don't need to rush. China is important, you have to look at it every day.


----------



## scarf1

papertiger said:


> In one house I have my Royal Stafford http://www.royalstafford.co.uk/ . I bought the first few plates from Liberty and then straight from the website thereafter (slightly cheaper and better packaged). Not expensive at all and used everyday. My everyday glasses are empty Loony Toons Nutella glasses! We also have a couple of Mitropa cups and saucers from old stock of the GDR (DDR) East-German railways (DH's, for some reason he always wanted them and we bought them in Berlin when we were first together).
> 
> I have a Made in (occupied) Japan 1940s coffee set made under French import and Scottish lead crystal tumblers, used only when entertaining. I look out for hand-thrown mugs and have a few bits from British designer Louise Petterson who I think is from a family of established potters. https://www.facebook.com/pg/LouisePetterssonCraftsperson/photos/?ref=page_internal. DH could not agree on which set we liked best so we bought our own.
> 
> I sometimes repurpose my Pegase d'Hermes H change trays to put nuts or small bites on for pre-dinner drinks although not for outside entertaining.  I learnt guests do weird things like balance china and glass on the end of wooden benches or flower pots.
> 
> I have a entire service of 1970s Royal Doulton Arabesque at my other house. I bought it reasonably from an antique centre. My glassware was a gift. I also have an Art Deco silver tea set with ebony wood handles. I'm not allowed to buy anything else. Ever.
> 
> You do't need to rush. China is important, you have to look at it every day.


That arabesques Debby set is very 1970s! I remember seeing that.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> I'm not allowed to buy anything else. Ever.


That's how I'm feeling. During my more nomadic life I bought a lot of random stuff, and some of it has stayed with me - I have enough tea pots and creamers and sugar jugs and cups and glassware, that if I had a tea or cocktail party, I'd be all set. And BFs mother's plates - 6 each in 3 sizes. I don't mind mix and match, but some kind of aesthetic tie-in would be nice. I also have a set of inexpensive Chinese platters and bowls, that are great for putting out little snacks, but I like your idea of Pegase H better.

Maybe I should just become more clumsy? I know that BF is, so attrition hopefully kicks in towards the stuff I don't like. And maybe some of my cousins are moving into their own homes and can use some stuff.




papertiger said:


> Pegase d'Hermes H change trays


These sound lovely! Can I see?


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> That's how I'm feeling. During my more nomadic life I bought a lot of random stuff, and some of it has stayed with me - I have enough tea pots and creamers and sugar jugs and cups and glassware, that if I had a tea or cocktail party, I'd be all set. And BFs mother's plates - 6 each in 3 sizes. I don't mind mix and match, but some kind of aesthetic tie-in would be nice. I also have a set of inexpensive Chinese platters and bowls, that are great for putting out little snacks, but I like your idea of Pegase H better.
> 
> Maybe I should just become more clumsy? I know that BF is, so attrition hopefully kicks in towards the stuff I don't like. And maybe some of my cousins are moving into their own homes and can use some stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> These sound lovely! Can I see?



The following only come out if I know I can trust the guests otherwise they're _pour diner a deux_

I have:
A pair of peg d'h. They are pretty sizeable approx. 20cm x 18cm and they're mostly white so food looks good. Great for cherry tomatoes, cashews and other nibbles
plus
A pair of Cheval d'Orient side plates (the round). Obviously very ornate but good for canapes, amuses-bouche on teaspoons, mini  toasts, sliced boiled potato and chopped egg to eat with caviar, so great for white foods that would otherwise look boring.
plus
a single sushi CdO plate (the square one - I don't normally use it for Sushi but I may put pickles, foil wrapped bricks of butter, caviar etc


I painted a mural of Hermes in shades of gold over my sink! That spurs me on.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> The following only come out if I know I can trust the guests otherwise they're _pour diner a deux_
> 
> I have:
> A pair of peg d'h. They are pretty sizeable approx. 20cm x 18cm and they're mostly white so food looks good. Great for cherry tomatoes, cashews and other nibbles
> plus
> A pair of Cheval d'Orient side plates (the round). Obviously very ornate but good for canapes, amuses-bouche on teaspoons, mini  toasts, sliced boiled potato and chopped egg to eat with caviar, so great for white foods that would otherwise look boring.
> plus
> a single sushi CdO plate (the square one - I don't normally use it for Sushi but I may put pickles, foil wrapped bricks of butter, caviar etc
> 
> 
> I painted a mural of Hermes in shades of gold over my sink! That spurs me on.


Gorgeous!!!! So is the H China durable for this kind of regular/occasional use? Obviously hand wash only, especially for the gold trim pieces but do you have to avoid certain types of foods? I always figured it was more for looking at than for serving foodstuffs.   

Sorta like handbags that can’t be carried in the rain.

Speaking of H Porcelain, I was looking at the change trays to use as a jewelry catch-all and then decided it would either scratch my jewelry or get scratched itself - perhaps the leather one would work better. (I have a couple of those as key/lipstick/pen trays at my front entrance.) The leather one would be very useful when I travel too - I’m always looking for something to corral my jewelry as I’m afraid they will roll off my travel pouches.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! So is the H China durable for this kind of regular/occasional use? Obviously hand wash only, especially for the gold trim pieces but do you have to avoid certain types of foods? I always figured it was more for looking at than for serving foodstuffs.
> 
> Sorta like handbags that can’t be carried in the rain.
> 
> Speaking of H Porcelain, I was looking at the change trays to use as a jewelry catch-all and then decided it would either scratch my jewelry or get scratched itself - perhaps the leather one would work better. (I have a couple of those as key/lipstick/pen trays at my front entrance.) The leather one would be very useful when I travel too - I’m always looking for something to corral my jewelry as I’m afraid they will roll off my travel pouches.



All wash by hand only, nowhere near the microwave obviously.  I just have to be very careful of the under-bases of the change trays, otherwise no problem. When washing I only wash the tops and sides. The bread plates and sushi dishes were made to be used for food anyway. I wash these pieces by themselves and put them straight back.

Normally I use the change trays for bedside jewellery. So long as jewellery is set down gently and not hurled them jewels and tray should be fine. 

Hermes use the crockery at their pop-up cafe:


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> In one house I have my Royal Stafford http://www.royalstafford.co.uk/ . I bought the first few plates from Liberty and then straight from the website thereafter (slightly cheaper and better packaged). Not expensive at all and used everyday. My everyday glasses are empty Loony Toons Nutella glasses! We also have a couple of Mitropa cups and saucers from old stock of the GDR (DDR) East-German railways (DH's, for some reason he always wanted them and we bought them in Berlin when we were first together).
> 
> I have a Made in (occupied) Japan 1940s coffee set made under French import and Scottish lead crystal tumblers, used only when entertaining. I look out for hand-thrown mugs and have a few bits from British designer Louise Petterson who I think is from a family of established potters. https://www.facebook.com/pg/LouisePetterssonCraftsperson/photos/?ref=page_internal. DH could not agree on which set we liked best so we bought our own.
> 
> I sometimes repurpose my Pegase d'Hermes H change trays to put nuts or small bites on for pre-dinner drinks although not for outside entertaining.  I learnt guests do weird things like balance china and glass on the end of wooden benches or flower pots.
> 
> I have an entire service of 1970s Royal Doulton Arabesque at my other house. I bought it reasonably from an antique centre. My glassware was a gift. I also have an Art Deco silver tea set with ebony wood handles. I'm not allowed to buy anything else. Ever.
> 
> You don't need to rush. China is important, you have to look at it every day.


ooooh the silver tea set sounds very nice. I love that look. Actually all your stuff sounds fabulous. Not surprised!


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> ooooh the silver tea set sounds very nice. I love that look. Actually all your stuff sounds fabulous. Not surprised!



Lots of great antiques, just need to find them at a reasonable prices. Anything Nouveau or Edwardian costs a fortune in Scotland but Mid-century Modern is still 'giveaway' whereas it's totally the other way around down South.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that. Non-favourite perfumes are one thing I don't keep. I couldn't give used fragrances away and I hate keeping what I don't use, but there's a huge market for used fragrances on flEe-bay, I have been amazed what my not-working-for-me perfumes and EDT/EDCs have gone for.



I have over 100 bottles of niche and vintages by now, one more which is less than 100% love won’t make much difference 
And your collection is amazing. My taste in tableware is very primitive. I don’t like busy designs. So I only have one plain white dinner set by Villeroy&Boch and one set of very rustic Mediterranean village design. I just realised that in both, all plates are square. I’m sure that old Uncle Freud would have found an explanation on that


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I have over 100 bottles of niche and vintages by now, one more which is less than 100% love won’t make much difference
> And your collection is amazing. My taste in tableware is very primitive. I don’t like busy designs. So I only have one plain white dinner set by Villeroy&Boch and one set of very rustic Mediterranean village design. I just realised that in both, *all plates are square*. I’m sure that old Uncle Freud would have found an explanation on that



That is indeed a very interesting detail. 

Total hypothesis: In Britain we call a 'square meal' = good size portions of honest, hearty food, enough so you will fully satisfied after eating. Freud may interpret the buying of square plates as making up for possible irregular or uncertain mealtimes when you were growing up, if you were never being sure of what you may get, if anything at all. 

I am very drawn to round or rounded handbags. I wander what that means? 

Your perfume collection sounds amazing. I am imagining a whole velvet-lined room devoted to scent. I've whittled mine down to a serious 8 but I wouldn't say no to a Roja Dove Diaghilev  https://rojaparfums.com/fragrance/diaghilev


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> That is indeed a very interesting detail.
> 
> Total hypothesis: In Britain we call a 'square meal' = good size portions of honest, hearty food, enough so you will fully satisfied after eating. Freud may interpret the buying of square plates as making up for possible irregular or uncertain mealtimes when you were growing up, if you were never being sure of what you may get, if anything at all.
> 
> I am very drawn to round or rounded handbags. I wander what that means?
> 
> Your perfume collection sounds amazing. I am imagining a whole velvet-lined room devoted to scent. I've whittled mine down to a serious 8 but I wouldn't say no to a Roja Dove Diaghilev  https://rojaparfums.com/fragrance/diaghilev



Ha! Who would say no to Diaghilev? I was trying to find it’s vintage version because it’s very different and a legendary smell. The modern version is “like not love” to me. I mean, I cannot justify paying £750 to myself because it’s not 100% love. I would normally need a sample to try it on me and walk for a day to feel it through all the phases. Dove don’t give away samples. So I bought some other RD perfume (that I don’t even use, smart saving  ), talked to Roja and left. 
As for the plates, didn’t Grandpa Freud explain everything through genitalia and sexual tension?


----------



## scarf1

I have both round and square plates. I like the modern look of the square plates, but sometimes they are harder to load into the dishwasher. It is better in our current dishwasher.


----------



## Cookiefiend

scarf1 said:


> I have both round and square plates. I like the modern look of the square plates, but sometimes they are harder to load into the dishwasher. It is better in our current dishwasher.


I like the look of them as well, and purchased some plain white ones… but had to take them back because they didn't fit in my drawers properly.
(and I tried moving things, rearranging things - but Nope - wasn't happening)


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Lots of great antiques, just need to find them at a reasonable prices. Anything Nouveau or Edwardian costs a fortune in Scotland but Mid-century Modern is still 'giveaway' whereas it's totally the other way around down South.


Nice to have the two locations, then!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

PT, by the way, talking about rounded bags. Did you finally get a new handbag or not?
I saw an alternative to Tiffoza


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> PT, by the way, talking about rounded bags. Did you finally get a new handbag or not?
> I saw an alternative to Tiffoza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144284
> 
> View attachment 4144285
> View attachment 4144286



Not yet!

Those are great, look at the ayers version https://www.nitasuri.com/collections/all/products/pilo-ayers-handbag . I also saw Perrin's Pannier bags are now available from Harvey Nics so going to look at those too. https://www.harveynichols.com/brand/perrin-paris/273662-le-panier-taupe-leather-tote/p3171008/


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> Not yet!
> 
> Those are great, look at the ayers version https://www.nitasuri.com/collections/all/products/pilo-ayers-handbag . I also saw Perrin's Pannier bags are now available from Harvey Nics so going to look at those too. https://www.harveynichols.com/brand/perrin-paris/273662-le-panier-taupe-leather-tote/p3171008/



They are so cool to look at and so not practical (Desert Lotus... Desert Lotus... Desert Lotus... my mantra)


----------



## cafecreme15

I write to you all from the other side of the bar exam!! I have made it! [emoji28] I’m a free woman again and can finally get back to enjoying life. I’m off to Europe in a week and a half and have so much to get done before then.


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> I write to you all from the other side of the bar exam!! I have made it! [emoji28] I’m a free woman again and can finally get back to enjoying life. I’m off to Europe in a week and a half and have so much to get done before then.


Congrats!!! We know how hard you worked - hooray! Now nothing but celebration. I look forward to vicariously enjoying your trip!


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I write to you all from the other side of the bar exam!! I have made it! [emoji28] I’m a free woman again and can finally get back to enjoying life. I’m off to Europe in a week and a half and have so much to get done before then.


----------



## Genie27

@papertiger your dishes pictures have inspired 


cafecreme15 said:


> I write to you all from the other side of the bar exam!! I have made it! [emoji28] I’m a free woman again and can finally get back to enjoying life. I’m off to Europe in a week and a half and have so much to get done before then.



Woohoo!!!!!!! And a great vacation to look forward to! Sounds absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Genie27

Oops- I Frankensteined my post. PT - I have thoughts on dishes. Will update later.


----------



## cafecreme15

momasaurus said:


> Congrats!!! We know how hard you worked - hooray! Now nothing but celebration. I look forward to vicariously enjoying your trip!





papertiger said:


>





Genie27 said:


> @papertiger your dishes pictures have inspired
> 
> 
> Woohoo!!!!!!! And a great vacation to look forward to! Sounds absolutely wonderful.



Thanks everyone! Feels so great to be a real person again, and I’m so excited to finally move on with my life. I’ve had my trip planned in January and it always felt so impossibly far away!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> I write to you all from the other side of the bar exam!! I have made it! [emoji28] I’m a free woman again and can finally get back to enjoying life. I’m off to Europe in a week and a half and have so much to get done before then.



Congratulations! [emoji253][emoji898][emoji322]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cafecreme, congrats! Huge achievement and something to be proud of. That deserves a big celebration!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> I write to you all from the other side of the bar exam!! I have made it! [emoji28] I’m a free woman again and can finally get back to enjoying life. I’m off to Europe in a week and a half and have so much to get done before then.



Huge congrats! You have put in so much hard work and it has payed off. Now time to enjoy Europe!


----------



## cafecreme15

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations! [emoji253][emoji898][emoji322]





Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cafecreme, congrats! Huge achievement and something to be proud of. That deserves a big celebration!





nicole0612 said:


> Huge congrats! You have put in so much hard work and it has payed off. Now time to enjoy Europe!


Thank you all! I'm sure I was super annoying always complaining and talking about it, but I promise to make up for it with photos from my trip!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you all! I'm sure I was super annoying always complaining and talking about it, but I promise to make up for it with photos from my trip!


We were happy to cheer you on and keep you motivated! It's a big achievement, and you tackled it with grace and concentration. And now you're done, I for one am looking forward to lovely Euro vacation pics.


----------



## Joannadyne

Congrats, @cafecreme15 !!! What a fantastic achievement!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> We were happy to cheer you on and keep you motivated! It's a big achievement, and you tackled it with grace and concentration. And now you're done, I for one am looking forward to lovely Euro vacation pics.


You are so kind Genie [emoji173]️ I can’t thank you and everyone else here enough for helping to keep me sane!


Joannadyne said:


> Congrats, @cafecreme15 !!! What a fantastic achievement!



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ miss you and your hilarious posts here Joanna!


----------



## HereToLearn

Cordeliere said:


> Genie    I don't have a specific recommendation on the bags under consideration.   I do have questions to guide your choice.  I have spent probably years of my life pondering what makes a good handbag.
> 
> First in the decision making tree, is what do you want to carry in it?    *Contents determine size.  * I find that older I get, the less I need to carry.   For me, a larger bag is a specialty situation bag.  And in the size assessment, to me personally, the depth is key. I find bags that are too wide to be clumsy making.
> 
> Second, *handles are crucial*.    Many people like cross body.  I don't like the strap between the girls.  For a larger bag, I like shoulder carry to distribute the weight.   If I am looking for hands free/over the shoulder carry, the strap has to be really comfortable.  Smaller bags--hand carry.  I like "in my hand" more than carrying on my fore arm.
> 
> *Weight is important. * Especially for bigger bags.  I greatly prefer leather lining, but it is just not practical for many larger bags.
> 
> *Ease of getting into the bag.   Degree of openness. * This is very much influenced by the circumstances in which you will be carrying the bag.   If security is not an issue, open top is nice as long as stuff doesn't fall out.   If security is an issue, you will want a closeable bag.
> 
> *Closures.*  If you want a secure closure, it is important to like the closure mechanism.   I think the kelly is the most beautiful bag of all time, but the clasp is a bit of a pain.  I personally have a quirk that I find zippers aesthetically unappealing.  But there is nothing more secure than zippers.   Kiss locks are the all time best IMHO, but not something you see often these days.
> 
> *Color. *  Do you need a particular color to go with clothes that you are not happy about how your current bags go with them.   Do you already have 5 bags in the color that you are looking at?
> 
> *Structure.  * Some people like their bags to be a puddle of leather with handles.   I personally like structured bags.  To each their own.  I think a lot of the dislike of the picton is its lack of structure.   Cookiefiend was too modest in her critique of her picotin which is vibrato and therefore structured.   I got the detailed scoop her hers, and it sounds divine.  Of course, unstructured bags can be made structured with bag shapers, but that adds to the weight.   Structured bags seem more prone to corner wear.  Really unstructured bags can turn into a dark hole making it hard to pull out the item you want.
> 
> *Interior.  *Do you like the number of pockets and dividers.  A big bag that won't hold big stuff because of the dividers is sort of a waste.
> 
> *How much of a beating will you give it and how much will it take.  *How scratch phobic are you?  How careful do you want to have to be with this bag.
> 
> When I buy bags, I try to start from the point of what do I want the bag to do and then evaluate the bag against that criteria.   Of course, there are bags that are love at first sight or bags that make us feel special in some way.  None of the above criteria matter with those bags.  Since you are trying to choose between several bags, I assume this is not an OMG I have to have this one particular bag situation.  Still, it is nice to buy a bag that is functional and makes your heart skip a beat.   So the* love factor *should not be over looked.




This is the most well-reasoned bag decision analysis I have ever read.  And it's also helpful in understanding why I do/don't like certain bags, despite my initial attraction to them.  I'm going to re-read this the next time I'm researching a bag to sharpen my thoughts.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Genie27

So......any of you that have bags with metal feet - like my pico - do you find that they scratch your table surfaces and countertops?

I have been putting my bag on my white Ikea Alex (MDF/Foil/Paint) drawers and noticed several grey/black scrape marks. Now granted, I'm careless, and drag my bag around and thump it down etc. Guess I will have to be more careful!


----------



## Dextersmom

My new Tiffany ring arrived!! A few weeks ago I was in having my DBTY necklace cleaned and I fell in love with this ring.  I ordered it in my size and here it is.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  My first name starts with T, so that is a bonus.


----------



## Genie27

Dextersmom said:


> My new Tiffany ring arrived!! A few weeks ago I was in having my DBTY necklace cleaned and I fell in love with this ring.  I ordered it in my size and here it is.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  My first name starts with T, so that is a bonus.


It’s adorable and so are you in this outfit! I love the hat with the C brooch.


----------



## momasaurus

Dextersmom said:


> My new Tiffany ring arrived!! A few weeks ago I was in having my DBTY necklace cleaned and I fell in love with this ring.  I ordered it in my size and here it is.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  My first name starts with T, so that is a bonus.


Very cool ring!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> My new Tiffany ring arrived!! A few weeks ago I was in having my DBTY necklace cleaned and I fell in love with this ring.  I ordered it in my size and here it is.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  My first name starts with T, so that is a bonus.



LOVE this!!


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> LOVE this!!


Thank you cc. 


Genie27 said:


> It’s adorable and so are you in this outfit! I love the hat with the C brooch.


Thank you Genie.  You are too kind. 



momasaurus said:


> Very cool ring!!


Thank you ms (hope you don't mind the abbreviation).


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

HereToLearn said:


> This is the most well-reasoned bag decision analysis I have ever read.  And it's also helpful in understanding why I do/don't like certain bags, despite my initial attraction to them.  I'm going to re-read this the next time I'm researching a bag to sharpen my thoughts.  Thank you so much!



I totally agree! I loved it!!!


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> So......any of you that have bags with metal feet - like my pico - do you find that they scratch your table surfaces and countertops?
> 
> I have been putting my bag on my white Ikea Alex (MDF/Foil/Paint) drawers and noticed several grey/black scrape marks. Now granted, I'm careless, and drag my bag around and thump it down etc. Guess I will have to be more careful!



I tend to put my bags on my long footstool  (not sure what the official name is) in the living room, on the upholstered  piano stool in the office (it's also the music room) and bags don't tend to go in the kitchen at all. 

You could keep your dust bag handy and put your beg directly into that. I do that even over night with my things in it when I store overnight on the top of the piano.


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> My new Tiffany ring arrived!! A few weeks ago I was in having my DBTY necklace cleaned and I fell in love with this ring.  I ordered it in my size and here it is.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  My first name starts with T, so that is a bonus.



Very cool and very 'you', congratulations


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> I tend to put my bags on my long footstool  (not sure what the official name is) in the living room, on the upholstered  piano stool in the office (it's also the music room) and bags don't tend to go in the kitchen at all.
> 
> You could keep your dust bag handy and put your beg directly into that. I do that even over night with my things in it when I store overnight on the top of the piano.


Good morning (me) / afternoon (you) PT. Thanks for the tip about placement. The white cabinet is in my office and at home I’ve been putting it on a glass table in a dark area as I don’t have the lighting and front entrance sorted yet. 

I will have to plan a more luxurious repose for my bags.


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> Very cool and very 'you', congratulations


Thank you pt.


----------



## cafecreme15

My last night in my apartment before I move, and going for a dinner with friends! Have been packing all day and excited to get outside.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> My last night in my apartment before I move, and going for a dinner with friends! Have been packing all day and excited to get outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148113


You look very pretty.  Good luck with your move.


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> My new Tiffany ring arrived!! A few weeks ago I was in having my DBTY necklace cleaned and I fell in love with this ring.  I ordered it in my size and here it is.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  My first name starts with T, so that is a bonus.



Congrats DM! This is a very pretty design!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> My last night in my apartment before I move, and going for a dinner with friends! Have been packing all day and excited to get outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148113


Good luck with the move!


----------



## Croisette7

cafecreme15 said:


> My last night in my apartment before I move, and going for a dinner with friends! Have been packing all day and excited to get outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148113



That's a lovely dress, *cafecreme!*


----------



## cafecreme15

Thanks all! The move is a total nightmare...there is so much stuff everywhere and I have no idea where to put or pack anything!


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Congrats DM! This is a very pretty design!


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks all! The move is a total nightmare...there is so much stuff everywhere and I have no idea where to put or pack anything!


Moving has got to be on the top of my list of least favorite activities of all time!!  So sorry, cc, you will get through this, but I empathize big time.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks all! The move is a total nightmare...there is so much stuff everywhere and I have no idea where to put or pack anything!


Yeah I was surprised to see your closet still ‘up’ and was secretly impressed because my own move was so much packing and shuffling. 

The painter is working on the main bedroom and hallway right now so everything is piled chest deep in the living room and den. Tonight I get to move *everything* into the main bedroom so they can paint the other rooms. 

I may be a bit high from the fumes and I have to do month end stuff in the office.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Are any of you total swarovski monsters?? One has come to life inside of me and I'm wondering if there's hope!


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Are any of you total swarovski monsters?? One has come to life inside of me and I'm wondering if there's hope!


What kind of swarovski monster? One who collects their figurines and collectors editions? Or the jewelry? My mom has a vast collection of the collector pieces and smaller items from the early years, but has not bought any new items. So much sparkly crystal!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I mean the jewelry! I'm going nuts with the fun of crystal encrusted bracelets and watches, and earrings-oh my!


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I mean the jewelry! I'm going nuts with the fun of crystal encrusted bracelets and watches, and earrings-oh my!



I only have one, a souvenir from the Swarovski museum in Baden Baden (which was truly incredible), it was much more expensive than any rational explanation could justify for not being diamonds, but it is a very pretty small necklace with the look of a Victorian piece.
What have you found so far?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What an amazing dress! And necklace! 

Mostly bracelets:
	

		
			
		

		
	












But also necklaces





And a pair of earrings


----------



## scarf1

HopelessBagGirl said:


> What an amazing dress! And necklace!
> 
> Mostly bracelets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4149282
> View attachment 4149283
> View attachment 4149284
> View attachment 4149285
> View attachment 4149286
> View attachment 4149287
> View attachment 4149288
> View attachment 4149289
> View attachment 4149290
> 
> 
> But also necklaces
> 
> View attachment 4149291
> View attachment 4149292
> 
> 
> And a pair of earrings
> View attachment 4149293


wow that is some bling!


----------



## scarf1

@Cordeliere  - haven’t heard from you in weeks! Hope you are OK!


----------



## Croisette7

nicole0612 said:


> I only have one, a souvenir from the Swarovski museum in Baden Baden (which was truly incredible), it was much more expensive than any rational explanation could justify for not being diamonds, but it is a very pretty small necklace with the look of a Victorian piece.
> What have you found so far?
> View attachment 4148975
> 
> View attachment 4148976


Your dress is regal, *nicole!*


----------



## cafecreme15

Good news everyone! Survived my move yesterday, and got approved by the board just in the nick of time for my new lease to start in my new city tomorrow! Now I’m scrambling trying to get movers and have to buy furniture. Can I be on a beach in Greece yet please??


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> What an amazing dress! And necklace!
> 
> Mostly bracelets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4149282
> View attachment 4149283
> View attachment 4149284
> View attachment 4149285
> View attachment 4149286
> View attachment 4149287
> View attachment 4149288
> View attachment 4149289
> View attachment 4149290
> 
> 
> But also necklaces
> 
> View attachment 4149291
> View attachment 4149292
> 
> 
> And a pair of earrings
> View attachment 4149293



Thank you 
I love your bling, especially the multicolored pieces!


----------



## nicole0612

Croisette7 said:


> Your dress is regal, *nicole!*



Thank you, that is such a nice compliment! [emoji8]


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Good news everyone! Survived my move yesterday, and got approved by the board just in the nick of time for my new lease to start in my new city tomorrow! Now I’m scrambling trying to get movers and have to buy furniture. Can I be on a beach in Greece yet please??



Congrats CafeCreme! What a whirlwind for you, but you can truly relax and celebrate once you are on vacation!


----------



## cremel

Cafecremel that’s quite some bling! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

Wanted to share a piece of something here that I got a couple of weeks back.  That’s a tiny Kelly, 25. I am using it as a crossbody.


----------



## cremel

Nicole your dress is beautiful!


----------



## Genie27

Hang in there, @cafecreme15 !! You will be on the beach before you know it!

Here’s a peek at my freshly painted closet. I got rid of the shoe (?) rack/bookshelf that made it feel claustrophobic and took out the shelf that blocked my hanging dresses.  Not everything is hung yet, and most of the jackets will be housed in the entry closet, but it’s going to be a nicer space than last week.



cremel said:


> Wanted to share a piece of something here that I got a couple of weeks back.  That’s a tiny Kelly, 25. I am using it as a crossbody.
> View attachment 4149811
> View attachment 4149812


Ooohhhh! Gorgeous- is it magnolia? Can we see a mod shot, please!?!?!?


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Wanted to share a piece of something here that I got a couple of weeks back.  That’s a tiny Kelly, 25. I am using it as a crossbody.
> View attachment 4149811
> View attachment 4149812



Cremel, this bag is so beautiful! Magnolia I assume? What a perfect bag for a mom on the go! Thinking of your littlest one [emoji177]


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> Nicole your dress is beautiful!



Thank you Cremel, that is so nice! [emoji8]


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Hang in there, @cafecreme15 !! You will be on the beach before you know it!
> 
> Here’s a peek at my freshly painted closet. I got rid of the shoe (?) rack/bookshelf that made it feel claustrophobic and took out the shelf that blocked my hanging dresses.  Not everything is hung yet, and most of the jackets will be housed in the entry closet, but it’s going to be a nicer space than last week.
> 
> 
> Ooohhhh! Gorgeous- is it magnolia? Can we see a mod shot, please!?!?!?



That’s a lot of work Genie. It’s looking very organized.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Hang in there, @cafecreme15 !! You will be on the beach before you know it!
> 
> Here’s a peek at my freshly painted closet. I got rid of the shoe (?) rack/bookshelf that made it feel claustrophobic and took out the shelf that blocked my hanging dresses.  Not everything is hung yet, and most of the jackets will be housed in the entry closet, but it’s going to be a nicer space than last week.
> 
> 
> Ooohhhh! Gorgeous- is it magnolia? Can we see a mod shot, please!?!?!?



The closet is coming along very nicely! Will use it for some inspiration when I am trying to get my closet in order. I decided I’m having movers come early next week so I can just basically dump everything in the new apartment. Will sort it out and organize everything when I get back after my trip.


----------



## cremel

You guys guessed it right. The lights are too white in my closet room. The color of the bag did not come out right but here is the mod shot nevertheless.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you
> I love your bling, especially the multicolored pieces!



Oh I wish it was mine but not yet, just stuff I'm eyeing.


----------



## cremel

cremel said:


> Cafecremel that’s quite some bling! [emoji106][emoji106]



[emoji1]just realized it’s hopelessbaggirl who posted the bling! Sorry for the mixup.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cremel said:


> [emoji1]just realized it’s hopelessbaggirl who posted the bling! Sorry for the mixup.



No problem!

But you guys didn't help me terribly much choosing something to buy!


----------



## nicole0612

cremel said:


> You guys guessed it right. The lights are too white in my closet room. The color of the bag did not come out right but here is the mod shot nevertheless.
> View attachment 4150136



So lovely! I like that it matches emoji hearts because I love it! [emoji177]


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> No problem!
> 
> But you guys didn't help me terribly much choosing something to buy!



Sorry! We thought you bought them all! I did say I liked the multicolored ones best. I will go back and look again, how many do you want to buy?


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> What an amazing dress! And necklace!
> 
> Mostly bracelets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4149282
> View attachment 4149283
> View attachment 4149284
> View attachment 4149285
> View attachment 4149286
> View attachment 4149287
> View attachment 4149288
> View attachment 4149289
> View attachment 4149290
> 
> 
> But also necklaces
> 
> View attachment 4149291
> View attachment 4149292
> 
> 
> And a pair of earrings
> View attachment 4149293



I think #1 and #9 are my favorites.
The necklace part of the open link necklace with the heart is also very cool, but I just personally can’t wear 99% of heart Jewelery unless it is a little mysterious or imperfect.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

nicole0612 said:


> I think #1 and #9 are my favorites.
> The necklace part of the open link necklace with the heart is also very cool, but I just personally can’t wear 99% of heart Jewelery unless it is a little mysterious or imperfect.



Oh it's a bracelet!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I guess I'm looking to buy most of them since they start under twenty bucks and few are over fifty. Basically I want ya'll to veto the ones you DON'T like!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Here's my costume jewelry currently


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I guess I'm looking to buy most of them since they start under twenty bucks and few are over fifty. Basically I want ya'll to veto the ones you DON'T like!



I also like the multicolored pieces the best, especially the first bracelet! They remind me of little fabergé eggs. The only one I would definitely skip would be the first necklace since it’s not my personal style.


----------



## minoxa33

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Are any of you total swarovski monsters?? One has come to life inside of me and I'm wondering if there's hope!



Are you thinking of the brand or just the style in general? I got out my pieces from student times. I still have them for special occasions, two sets and a pair of earrings which could be worn anytime. I chose pieces which accentuate the glass, not looking like diamonds or fine jewellery IMO. Since then, I have not added anything. There you go:








What are your intentions in adding Swarovski pieces to your jewellery collection?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

minoxa33 said:


> Are you thinking of the brand or just the style in general? I got out my pieces from student times. I still have them for special occasions, two sets and a pair of earrings which could be worn anytime. I chose pieces which accentuate the glass, not looking like diamonds or fine jewellery IMO. Since then, I have not added anything. There you go:
> 
> View attachment 4150377
> 
> View attachment 4150379
> 
> View attachment 4150380
> 
> 
> What are your intentions in adding Swarovski pieces to your jewellery collection?



Carefree sparkle, thats all. Not needing to care about the item that much if it eventually breaks or gets lost is key! And with my few fine pieces, one bracelet, three rings, two necklaces and a half dozen earrings, I either wear them all the time (rings & necklaces) so it gets boring, or never because I'm too nervous to or everyday doesn't feel special enough and I rarely"go out." So carefree bling in a variety of styles seems fun!


----------



## cremel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> No problem!
> 
> But you guys didn't help me terribly much choosing something to buy!



When I saw your post I thought you bought them already.


----------



## cremel

HopelessBagGirl, IMG_2445, IMG_2453, 2454 all look lovely to me.


----------



## dulparii

Hello 

I'm new here and came across this forum after searching for some opinions on the Tifosa basketball tote bag.
I do really like bags but have never purchased one from a design label such as Gucci! The Tifosa is such a cute and adorable shape! I've had a couple circle bags but not like the Tifosa. Actually I ordered the Ophidia suede small bag but it just didn't fit right on me when I got it so I'm returning it.  I was thinking about purchasing the Tifosa as a university graduation present for myself but am still thinking about the practicality of it for me. On the Gucci store they only have black but I also saw a tan version online, which I like more. Kind of confused why Gucci Australia doesn't stock all available colours?

I have a couple of questions:

What does a 'runway bag' generally mean?
I'm unexperienced with this area, how could I find out what season the Tifosa bag was released?
Are bags generally sold in store only for that specific season or will it always be sold until its like sold out? If it's suddenly sold out do they usually do backorders (wondering if I will save enough on time haha)
I guess I could also ask these questions a store representative but would love to know more about your experiences!

Thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Here's the costume bling I actually have.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What I'm wearing today, bling/swarovski-wise. Watch!


----------



## pigleto972001

Congrats to cafecreme and genie on their move!  

Do any of y’all have a garden party tote ? Been thinking of getting one. Maybe the 36. I know Cafe has the pretty Bordeaux. Was hoping to get some opinions from its owners


----------



## cafecreme15

dulparii said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new here and came across this forum after searching for some opinions on the Tifosa basketball tote bag.
> I do really like bags but have never purchased one from a design label such as Gucci! The Tifosa is such a cute and adorable shape! I've had a couple circle bags but not like the Tifosa. Actually I ordered the Ophidia suede small bag but it just didn't fit right on me when I got it so I'm returning it.  I was thinking about purchasing the Tifosa as a university graduation present for myself but am still thinking about the practicality of it for me. On the Gucci store they only have black but I also saw a tan version online, which I like more. Kind of confused why Gucci Australia doesn't stock all available colours?
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> What does a 'runway bag' generally mean?
> I'm unexperienced with this area, how could I find out what season the Tifosa bag was released?
> Are bags generally sold in store only for that specific season or will it always be sold until its like sold out? If it's suddenly sold out do they usually do backorders (wondering if I will save enough on time haha)
> I guess I could also ask these questions a store representative but would love to know more about your experiences!
> 
> Thank you!



@papertiger 

I think PT might be best suited to answer your Tifosa specific questions, but I may be able to help with some of your more general ones. A runway bag generally means a style produced exclusively for the runway show, which may or may not be reproduced and sent to stores for sale. Sometimes runway bags are tweaked slightly to make them practical and appealing to consumers. Brands usually have a mix of seasonal and seasonless bags. Gucci, for example, has product lines that they produce for all seasons, such as the Dionysius, Marmont, and Ophidia, but they may do seasonal takes on the classic style using different colors and embellishments. I don’t know whether Tifosa is a seasonal model. I would think most brands would do back orders and receive additional shipments of most bags. The only brand that I know for sure does not do this is Hermès. Once a seasonal color is sold out, it is done unless the company decides to resurrect it at a later date.


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Congrats to cafecreme and genie on their move!
> 
> Do any of y’all have a garden party tote ? Been thinking of getting one. Maybe the 36. I know Cafe has the pretty Bordeaux. Was hoping to get some opinions from its owners



Loving my GP! Have to be careful not to load it up because it does get pretty heavy and will leave marks on my arm when carried in the crook. I can get it on my shoulder if need be, but it’s not the most comfortable of carrying methods. That being said, I do think it is the perfect, understated, and classy bag. I feel like a proper lady when I use it!


----------



## minoxa33

pigleto972001 said:


> Congrats to cafecreme and genie on their move!
> 
> Do any of y’all have a garden party tote ? Been thinking of getting one. Maybe the 36. I know Cafe has the pretty Bordeaux. Was hoping to get some opinions from its owners



I own two and love them - they are under my most worn bags. Easy to access, lightweight and under the radar. I do hand and arm carry, not on my shoulder. Here you go, black canvas and gold:


----------



## minoxa33

minoxa33 said:


> I own two and love them - they are under my most worn bags. Easy to access, lightweight and under the radar. I do hand and arm carry, not on my shoulder. Here you go, black canvas and gold:


----------



## papertiger

dulparii said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new here and came across this forum after searching for some opinions on the Tifosa basketball tote bag.
> I do really like bags but have never purchased one from a design label such as Gucci! The Tifosa is such a cute and adorable shape! I've had a couple circle bags but not like the Tifosa. Actually I ordered the Ophidia suede small bag but it just didn't fit right on me when I got it so I'm returning it.  I was thinking about purchasing the Tifosa as a university graduation present for myself but am still thinking about the practicality of it for me. On the Gucci store they only have black but I also saw a tan version online, which I like more. Kind of confused why Gucci Australia doesn't stock all available colours?
> 
> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> What does a 'runway bag' generally mean?
> I'm unexperienced with this area, how could I find out what season the Tifosa bag was released?
> Are bags generally sold in store only for that specific season or will it always be sold until its like sold out? If it's suddenly sold out do they usually do backorders (wondering if I will save enough on time haha)
> I guess I could also ask these questions a store representative but would love to know more about your experiences!
> 
> Thank you!



The Tifoso is a brand new bag so you have time but I don't know how many of them were made or how log they'll be at their initial price.

*I've started a thread for you in the ~Gucci forum*: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/tifoso-basketball-bag.992652/  Just follow the link and I'll be happy to answer any other questions there or discuss anything about the bag.

The one below is the larger version:


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

minoxa33 said:


> View attachment 4152008
> 
> View attachment 4152009



These are so scrumptious.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oooooooh. I love them 

Found an etoupe 36 today and had to get it. My husband liked it too


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Oooooooh. I love them
> 
> Found an etoupe 36 today and had to get it. My husband liked it too



Congrats Pigleto, it’s a classic!


----------



## dulparii

cafecreme15 said:


> @papertiger
> 
> I think PT might be best suited to answer your Tifosa specific questions, but I may be able to help with some of your more general ones. A runway bag generally means a style produced exclusively for the runway show, which may or may not be reproduced and sent to stores for sale. Sometimes runway bags are tweaked slightly to make them practical and appealing to consumers. Brands usually have a mix of seasonal and seasonless bags. Gucci, for example, has product lines that they produce for all seasons, such as the Dionysius, Marmont, and Ophidia, but they may do seasonal takes on the classic style using different colors and embellishments. I don’t know whether Tifosa is a seasonal model. I would think most brands would do back orders and receive additional shipments of most bags. The only brand that I know for sure does not do this is Hermès. Once a seasonal color is sold out, it is done unless the company decides to resurrect it at a later date.



Thank you very much! @cafecreme15 This is all very helpful  @papertiger thank you! checking out the thread now!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

after eight weeks in a row of very hot weather, I'm wearing pants! It's 60 degrees (15 Celsius)! So fresh and cool. Refreshing. I'm on my balcony making sure my cat doesn't jump!
It's supposed to jump up to the mid seventies tomorrow (23 celcius) and then back up to the eighties for the rest of the week so I'm enjoying pants today only! And not sweating!


----------



## Cordeliere

I have been missing in action for a couple of months.  DH and I spent June in Italy and then I had a knee replacement surgery 2 weeks ago.    The only thing on my schedule these days is physical therapy appointments so I am bored out of my mind.   I will probably have a comment about everything.   It is good to be back.  It is also good to see how this thread continues to rock along.


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> I have been missing in action for a couple of months.  DH and I spent June in Italy and then I had a knee replacement surgery 2 weeks ago.    The only thing on my schedule these days is physical therapy appointments so I am bored out of my mind.   I will probably have a comment about everything.   It is good to be back.  It is also good to see how this thread continues to rock along.


Glad to see you back! Hope you have a quick recovery.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> I have been missing in action for a couple of months.  DH and I spent June in Italy and then I had a knee replacement surgery 2 weeks ago.    The only thing on my schedule these days is physical therapy appointments so I am bored out of my mind.   I will probably have a comment about everything.   It is good to be back.  It is also good to see how this thread continues to rock along.


Missed you too, darling!!! If you need me to ‘encourage’ you to do all the physio, just know that I pepped my dad through both knees and he’s been on several long walking trips since - Israel, France, Spain, India, Ireland, Scotland, currently Newfoundland and Labrador. 

Yes, please - fill us in on your trip, past posts etc.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I want to hear about Italy, cordeliere!

My first pair item from the bling showcase from a week ago has arrived and I'm in love. 



Only €13!


----------



## nicole0612

Cordeliere said:


> I have been missing in action for a couple of months.  DH and I spent June in Italy and then I had a knee replacement surgery 2 weeks ago.    The only thing on my schedule these days is physical therapy appointments so I am bored out of my mind.   I will probably have a comment about everything.   It is good to be back.  It is also good to see how this thread continues to rock along.



So glad to have you back Cordie! I’m looking forward to hearing about your trips and wish you a speedy journey with your PT [emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I want to hear about Italy, cordeliere!
> 
> My first pair item from the bling showcase from a week ago has arrived and I'm in love.
> View attachment 4155870
> View attachment 4155871
> 
> Only €13!



These are pretty. Good choice!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

nicole0612 said:


> These are pretty. Good choice!



Thanks! Delivered in 5 days to my door (from Florida) for €26 total cost. I think it was a great buy!!!


----------



## nicole0612

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks! Delivered in 5 days to my door (from Florida) for €26 total cost. I think it was a great buy!!!



They look very nice with your little hoops as well.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

nicole0612 said:


> They look very nice with your little hoops as well.



Thank you! I actually had to spring for real gold and diamonds there because those holes are so sensitive. Luckily at that size/weight they still were not expensive. And I can sleep in them comfortably.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I have been missing in action for a couple of months.  DH and I spent June in Italy and then I had a knee replacement surgery 2 weeks ago.    The only thing on my schedule these days is physical therapy appointments so I am bored out of my mind.   I will probably have a comment about everything.   It is good to be back.  It is also good to see how this thread continues to rock along.



I wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## Tasha1

HopelessBagGirl said:


> My first pair item from the bling showcase from a week ago has arrived and I'm in love.


wow

I have got the same


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Tasha1 said:


> wow
> 
> I have got the same



Ooh let me see them on you!


----------



## Tasha1




----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh wow they really are the same earrings!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I wore my new Chanel sneakers for the first time and they were super comfortable all day.  For anyone who may be interested in Chanel sneakers, they run large and I tried on a few different styles before settling on these.  I am a 38 in most shoes, but in these, the 37's were perfect.


----------



## cafecreme15

Good morning from Athens, all! Arrived yesterday on the red eye flight and still trying to get over my jet lag. Took this photo and wanted to share to kick off my trip!


----------



## cafecreme15

Good morning from Athens, all! Arrived yesterday on the red eye flight and still trying to get over my jet lag. Took this photo and wanted to share to kick off my trip!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Good morning from Athens, all! Arrived yesterday on the red eye flight and still trying to get over my jet lag. Took this photo and wanted to share to kick off my trip!
> View attachment 4159057


Lovely! Have a wonderful time, CC!


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Good morning from Athens, all! Arrived yesterday on the red eye flight and still trying to get over my jet lag. Took this photo and wanted to share to kick off my trip!
> View attachment 4159057


Beautiful!! Enjoy your well deserved trip!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Cordie, hope your recovery is going well!
Cafecreme, good luck to you on your trip.
I’m hiding from the summer heat in Marbella, Spain and just came to London for a day to pick up my daughter who just returned from a camp outside New York. 
She said, a girl from Paris received some award there for travelling the furthest to the camp. When my daughter mentioned that she came from Dubai which is even further, somebody said that North Dakota is not further than Paris )
My poor girl tried to explain where Dubai is. Near Saudi Arabia - no, they don’t understand. Middle East? No idea. Ok, Iraq? That sounds familiar, but no. In the end, she gave up and said she was from Africa.


----------



## essiedub

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cordie, hope your recovery is going well!
> Cafecreme, good luck to you on your trip.
> I’m hiding from the summer heat in Marbella, Spain and just came to London for a day to pick up my daughter who just returned from a camp outside New York.
> She said, a girl from Paris received some award there for travelling the furthest to the camp. When my daughter mentioned that she came from Dubai which is even further, somebody said that North Dakota is not further than Paris )
> My poor girl *tried to explain where Dubai is*. Near Saudi Arabia - no, they don’t understand. Middle East? No idea. Ok, Iraq? That sounds familiar, but no. In the end, *she gave up and said she was from Africa*.



That’s pathetic. Africa woukd stll have been further than Paris.  Were there no educated facilitators? How embarrassing.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cordie, hope your recovery is going well!
> Cafecreme, good luck to you on your trip.
> I’m hiding from the summer heat in Marbella, Spain and just came to London for a day to pick up my daughter who just returned from a camp outside New York.
> She said, a girl from Paris received some award there for travelling the furthest to the camp. When my daughter mentioned that she came from Dubai which is even further, somebody said that North Dakota is not further than Paris )
> My poor girl tried to explain where Dubai is. Near Saudi Arabia - no, they don’t understand. Middle East? No idea. Ok, Iraq? That sounds familiar, but no. In the end, she gave up and said she was from Africa.



Oh my, what an embarrassing indictment of the American educational system [emoji85] but I hope your daughter had a wonderful time at camp nevertheless!


----------



## cafecreme15

A few more snaps from my trip, feat. the island of Paros. I’m loving it here because it’s so much less touristy than Mykonos or Santorini since it’s not on the cruise ship circuit. Lots of Greeks and Europeans come here to get away. The food everywhere in Greece is my favorite - everything is so fresh and simple and delicious.


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cordie, hope your recovery is going well!
> Cafecreme, good luck to you on your trip.
> I’m hiding from the summer heat in Marbella, Spain and just came to London for a day to pick up my daughter who just returned from a camp outside New York.
> She said, a girl from Paris received some award there for travelling the furthest to the camp. When my daughter mentioned that she came from Dubai which is even further, somebody said that North Dakota is not further than Paris )
> My poor girl tried to explain where Dubai is. Near Saudi Arabia - no, they don’t understand. Middle East? No idea. Ok, Iraq? That sounds familiar, but no. In the end, she gave up and said she was from Africa.


Good grief, we are ignorant here in the US. Middle East, Midwest, Paris Texas, Arabian Nights, long ago and far away....? She should get the prize for most gracious.


----------



## cafecreme15

Went to Antiparos today! Ended up being a production to get there that took two hours and involved two buses, a ferry and lots of waiting. But this beach was so gorgeous that it was worth it. Followed up by a casual dinner.


----------



## Moirai

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cordie, hope your recovery is going well!
> Cafecreme, good luck to you on your trip.
> I’m hiding from the summer heat in Marbella, Spain and just came to London for a day to pick up my daughter who just returned from a camp outside New York.
> She said, a girl from Paris received some award there for travelling the furthest to the camp. When my daughter mentioned that she came from Dubai which is even further, somebody said that North Dakota is not further than Paris )
> My poor girl tried to explain where Dubai is. Near Saudi Arabia - no, they don’t understand. Middle East? No idea. Ok, Iraq? That sounds familiar, but no. In the end, she gave up and said she was from Africa.


LOL. Your daughter is smart and witty like her mom!


cafecreme15 said:


> Went to Antiparos today! Ended up being a production to get there that took two hours and involved two buses, a ferry and lots of waiting. But this beach was so gorgeous that it was worth it. Followed up by a casual dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162325
> View attachment 4162326
> View attachment 4162327


You look fabulous! Thanks for the lovely pics. Keep them coming since I am living vicariously through you, haha!


----------



## cafecreme15

.


----------



## cafecreme15

Hello from stunningly beautiful Corfu!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Went to Antiparos today! Ended up being a production to get there that took two hours and involved two buses, a ferry and lots of waiting. But this beach was so gorgeous that it was worth it. Followed up by a casual dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162325
> View attachment 4162326
> View attachment 4162327



You look more than fabulous!


----------



## cafecreme15

￼Some more gratuitous photos! 




The food is incredible here. Have yet to have a bad meal in Greece. The yogurt is the most divine I’ve ever tasted, and the honey is freshly pressed from honeycombs in a machine here, with fresh blackberry marmalade. Also eating tons of fresh veggies. I forgot how food was meant to taste!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

my outfit of the day
	

		
			
		

		
	



I love blue and red together


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4165746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my outfit of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165747
> 
> I love blue and red together


So pretty! Love this print.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4165746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my outfit of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165747
> 
> I love blue and red together


You look amazing! What are these fabulous pieces?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> You look amazing! What are these fabulous pieces?


Thank you!
Um, jackpot brand (it's like a department store brand in this country, just woven cotton and lined) print dress I found at the thrift store. Love that it has deep pockets!
Me&i brand navy stretch trench with one button and tie not seen. 
Local jewelry maker did the necklace and swarovski explosion all over my wrists.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Genie27 said:


> So pretty! Love this print.



Thank you!! Me too. I love a pretty print.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you!
> Um, jackpot brand (it's like a department store brand in this country, just woven cotton and lined) print dress I found at the thrift store. Love that it has deep pockets!
> Me&i brand navy stretch trench with one button and tie not seen.
> Local jewelry maker did the necklace and swarovski explosion all over my wrists.



Thanks. Good for you!


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Cordie, hope your recovery is going well!
> Cafecreme, good luck to you on your trip.
> I’m hiding from the summer heat in Marbella, Spain and just came to London for a day to pick up my daughter who just returned from a camp outside New York.
> She said, a girl from Paris received some award there for travelling the furthest to the camp. When my daughter mentioned that she came from Dubai which is even further, somebody said that North Dakota is not further than Paris )
> My poor girl tried to explain where Dubai is. Near Saudi Arabia - no, they don’t understand. Middle East? No idea. Ok, Iraq? That sounds familiar, but no. In the end, she gave up and said she was from Africa.



That's appalling

They need some geography lessons. Even free online games 

https://www.sporcle.com/games/g/world


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> That's appalling
> 
> They need some geography lessons. Even free online games
> 
> https://www.sporcle.com/games/g/world


Hahaha...thanks for the timesuck! The good thing is I got better after I played it a couple of times.


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4165746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my outfit of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165747
> 
> I love blue and red together



Looking great!


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Hahaha...thanks for the timesuck! The good thing is I got better after I played it a couple of times.



DH plays it to combat insomnia,


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> DH plays it to combat insomnia,


I am such a geography ignoramus that playing it would keep me awake. 

DH and I went to the Hollywood Bowl last night and were treated to Itzhak Perlman playing a Mendelssohn violin concerto. Beethoven’s Sixth in the second half. It was absolutely sold out. In all these years I don’t think I have ever seen so many people there. This was our second to last concert in our series for the summer. Sad to see it end.  Nothing like wine and a picnic paired with beautiful music under the stars.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I am looking for a new coat for the upcoming fall/winter and I was able to try this Maxmara coat in the store 



The fit/color is perfect and I absolutely loved it. However I see lot of Maxmara coats go on sale every season and I am usually size 2 in their coats and they sell out pretty fast. Should I wait for the sale or get it now? How do you all decide if you want to buy something full prize or wait for sale? Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> I am such a geography ignoramus that playing it would keep me awake.
> 
> DH and I went to the Hollywood Bowl last night and were treated to Itzhak Perlman playing a Mendelssohn violin concerto. Beethoven’s Sixth in the second half. It was absolutely sold out. In all these years I don’t think I have ever seen so many people there. This was our second to last concert in our series for the summer. Sad to see it end.  Nothing like wine and a picnic paired with beautiful music under the stars.



I saw him play at the Barbican (London)! 

Not surprised it was sold out,  he's truly AMAZING


----------



## papertiger

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a new coat for the upcoming fall/winter and I was able to try this Maxmara coat in the store
> View attachment 4170623
> 
> 
> The fit/color is perfect and I absolutely loved it. However I see lot of Maxmara coats go on sale every season and I am usually size 2 in their coats and they sell out pretty fast. Should I wait for the sale or get it now? How do you all decide if you want to buy something full prize or wait for sale? Thanks!



I'm not going to tell you what to do in this case.

But my usual MO to do with coats is as follows:

If it's perfect, unusual, something I don't really have or have always wanted and I know it's sought after I'll just buy it.

If it's a style that 'everyone' seems to be doing this year or basically a classic I'll wait for the sales. 

If it's over £2K I'll wait (unless it's a furs, double-faced cashmere, vicuna precious skins) but I have lots of coats already, if you need a coat it may as well be the right one.

The more expensive something is the more you save when on sale, however, at a certain level the less of them there are made too. The perfect coat is worth splashing out on IMO because like a bag it's the way we present ourselves to the world and for me my 'armour'.


----------



## gracekelly

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a new coat for the upcoming fall/winter and I was able to try this Maxmara coat in the store
> View attachment 4170623
> 
> 
> The fit/color is perfect and I absolutely loved it. However I see lot of Maxmara coats go on sale every season and I am usually size 2 in their coats and they sell out pretty fast. Should I wait for the sale or get it now? How do you all decide if you want to buy something full prize or wait for sale? Thanks!


It’s a classic they do every year. However when I find something in a color I love and the fit is perfect (super important) I don’t wait and I pay full price.   Plus you will have more wears out of it. If you wait for the sale it could be at the end of winter.


----------



## EmileH

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a new coat for the upcoming fall/winter and I was able to try this Maxmara coat in the store
> View attachment 4170623
> 
> 
> The fit/color is perfect and I absolutely loved it. However I see lot of Maxmara coats go on sale every season and I am usually size 2 in their coats and they sell out pretty fast. Should I wait for the sale or get it now? How do you all decide if you want to buy something full prize or wait for sale? Thanks!



If it’s the perfect coat for you I would just buy it. You don’t want to miss out on it. It looks lovely. I have been very happy with my max Mara coats. I don’t think you will regret it.


----------



## Moirai

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a new coat for the upcoming fall/winter and I was able to try this Maxmara coat in the store
> View attachment 4170623
> 
> 
> The fit/color is perfect and I absolutely loved it. However I see lot of Maxmara coats go on sale every season and I am usually size 2 in their coats and they sell out pretty fast. Should I wait for the sale or get it now? How do you all decide if you want to buy something full prize or wait for sale? Thanks!


Nice coat! I agree with the others that if it’s perfect, buy instead of waiting for possible sale. I’ve noticed that smaller sizes in the popular colors are almost always gone at sale time. If you’re unsure, then wait and see what other styles become available. You could also check with the store if there’s an upcoming in-store promotion available or if department stores carry it that you could buy with rewards. I tried on a beautiful cashmere one at SFA and SA told me to consider purchasing from them due to reward points that’s not available with maxmara online or boutiques.


----------



## periogirl28

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a new coat for the upcoming fall/winter and I was able to try this Maxmara coat in the store
> View attachment 4170623
> 
> 
> The fit/color is perfect and I absolutely loved it. However I see lot of Maxmara coats go on sale every season and I am usually size 2 in their coats and they sell out pretty fast. Should I wait for the sale or get it now? How do you all decide if you want to buy something full prize or wait for sale? Thanks!


I would buy that! Just like you I am small and these sizes don't last until sale time. Coats must fit perrectly and too much alteration isn't a good option to me. Go, go, go!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

And back to underwear
I got bored here in Marbella and went on a hunt for the best “invisible” underwear showing no panty lines.
Weirdly enough, they told me that one can take only one pair of panties to try on at a time so, as a simple solution, I decided to buy them all and try on at home 



I tried Maisonlejaby (€30) (two types and two shades of nude)
Waldorf (€60, rose tan)
Passionata (€19); and
Chantelle seamless (€15, one size fits all)

And the winner is Chantelle. Truly seamless, very soft and stretchy fabric, lays absolutely smooth, no VPLs, no cutting into the skin
The first runner up is Passionata. Also very smooth although I have doubts about the lacy insert.
The least favourite is Waldorf (Somehow shows lines at the bottom) and 1 style of Maysonlejaby (weird seam at the back and a satin “belt” on top)

P.S. cafecream, your bottom in one of the photos - wow, bravo! Maybe you should make illustrated underwear reports, that would definitely be aesthetically pleasing


----------



## Moirai

Sheikha Latifa said:


> And back to underwear
> I got bored here in Marbella and went on a hunt for the best “invisible” underwear showing no panty lines.
> Weirdly enough, they told me that one can take only one pair of panties to try on at a time so, as a simple solution, I decided to buy them all and try on at home
> View attachment 4174009
> 
> 
> I tried Maisonlejaby (€30) (two types and two shades of nude)
> Waldorf (€60, rose tan)
> Passionata (€19); and
> Chantelle seamless (€15, one size fits all)
> 
> And the winner is Chantelle. Truly seamless, very soft and stretchy fabric, lays absolutely smooth, no VPLs, no cutting into the skin
> The first runner up is Passionata. Also very smooth although I have doubts about the lacy insert.
> The least favourite is Waldorf (Somehow shows lines at the bottom) and 1 style of Maysonlejaby (weird seam at the back and a satin “belt” on top)
> 
> P.S. cafecream, your bottom in one of the photos - wow, bravo! Maybe you should make illustrated underwear reports, that would definitely be aesthetically pleasing


Thanks for the reviews! Hard to believe Chantelle is one size fits all but I'm going to try them. I usually wear trousers for work so comfortable seamless panties are a plus! or a must?!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Moirai said:


> Thanks for the reviews! Hard to believe Chantelle is one size fits all but I'm going to try them. I usually wear trousers for work so comfortable seamless panties are a plus! or a must?!



I know. Honestly, I was very sceptical about this “one size fits all” claim. But they are very thin, not tight and  stretch easily without shrinking back and cutting into the body. I guess there must be a limit on how much they can stretch but I can easily see them on size L.
And they are quite high. Because you know, this area just below the waist, the love handles etc...


----------



## gracekelly

I have Spanx panties that sound very similar.   Very thin but they are sizedThey have  a thong so no panty lines.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Does no one wear hanky pankys? They are one size fits all lace thongs and I've been hooked for 8 years.


----------



## Mayfly285

HereToLearn said:


> This is the most well-reasoned bag decision analysis I have ever read.  And it's also helpful in understanding why I do/don't like certain bags, despite my initial attraction to them.  I'm going to re-read this the next time I'm researching a bag to sharpen my thoughts.  Thank you so much!



Agree absolutely; fantastic analysis!


----------



## Mayfly285

Cordeliere said:


> Genie    I don't have a specific recommendation on the bags under consideration.   I do have questions to guide your choice.  I have spent probably years of my life pondering what makes a good handbag.
> 
> First in the decision making tree, is what do you want to carry in it?    *Contents determine size.  * I find that older I get, the less I need to carry.   For me, a larger bag is a specialty situation bag.  And in the size assessment, to me personally, the depth is key. I find bags that are too wide to be clumsy making.
> 
> Second, *handles are crucial*.    Many people like cross body.  I don't like the strap between the girls.  For a larger bag, I like shoulder carry to distribute the weight.   If I am looking for hands free/over the shoulder carry, the strap has to be really comfortable.  Smaller bags--hand carry.  I like "in my hand" more than carrying on my fore arm.
> 
> *Weight is important. * Especially for bigger bags.  I greatly prefer leather lining, but it is just not practical for many larger bags.
> 
> *Ease of getting into the bag.   Degree of openness. * This is very much influenced by the circumstances in which you will be carrying the bag.   If security is not an issue, open top is nice as long as stuff doesn't fall out.   If security is an issue, you will want a closeable bag.
> 
> *Closures.*  If you want a secure closure, it is important to like the closure mechanism.   I think the kelly is the most beautiful bag of all time, but the clasp is a bit of a pain.  I personally have a quirk that I find zippers aesthetically unappealing.  But there is nothing more secure than zippers.   Kiss locks are the all time best IMHO, but not something you see often these days.
> 
> *Color. *  Do you need a particular color to go with clothes that you are not happy about how your current bags go with them.   Do you already have 5 bags in the color that you are looking at?
> 
> *Structure.  * Some people like their bags to be a puddle of leather with handles.   I personally like structured bags.  To each their own.  I think a lot of the dislike of the picton is its lack of structure.   Cookiefiend was too modest in her critique of her picotin which is vibrato and therefore structured.   I got the detailed scoop her hers, and it sounds divine.  Of course, unstructured bags can be made structured with bag shapers, but that adds to the weight.   Structured bags seem more prone to corner wear.  Really unstructured bags can turn into a dark hole making it hard to pull out the item you want.
> 
> *Interior.  *Do you like the number of pockets and dividers.  A big bag that won't hold big stuff because of the dividers is sort of a waste.
> 
> *How much of a beating will you give it and how much will it take.  *How scratch phobic are you?  How careful do you want to have to be with this bag.
> 
> When I buy bags, I try to start from the point of what do I want the bag to do and then evaluate the bag against that criteria.   Of course, there are bags that are love at first sight or bags that make us feel special in some way.  None of the above criteria matter with those bags.  Since you are trying to choose between several bags, I assume this is not an OMG I have to have this one particular bag situation.  Still, it is nice to buy a bag that is functional and makes your heart skip a beat.   So the* love factor *should not be over looked.



What a fabulous analysis, Cordeliere; so well-considered and balanced! Love it!


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> And back to underwear
> I got bored here in Marbella and went on a hunt for the best “invisible” underwear showing no panty lines.
> Weirdly enough, they told me that one can take only one pair of panties to try on at a time so, as a simple solution, I decided to buy them all and try on at home
> View attachment 4174009
> 
> 
> I tried Maisonlejaby (€30) (two types and two shades of nude)
> Waldorf (€60, rose tan)
> Passionata (€19); and
> Chantelle seamless (€15, one size fits all)
> 
> And the winner is Chantelle. Truly seamless, very soft and stretchy fabric, lays absolutely smooth, no VPLs, no cutting into the skin
> The first runner up is Passionata. Also very smooth although I have doubts about the lacy insert.
> The least favourite is Waldorf (Somehow shows lines at the bottom) and 1 style of Maysonlejaby (weird seam at the back and a satin “belt” on top)
> 
> P.S. cafecream, your bottom in one of the photos - wow, bravo! Maybe you should make illustrated underwear reports, that would definitely be aesthetically pleasing


Thanks for this intel! The "one size fits all" tripped me up a bit also. And - what? You can only take one pair at a time into the fitting room? That could make for a very long afternoon...


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Does no one wear hanky pankys? They are one size fits all lace thongs and I've been hooked for 8 years.


Me! I’ve tried several other brands like cosabella and commando, and keep going back to hanky panky thongs. Super comfy and durable.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

They are so comfy! I have 8 year old ones that are just fine.


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> They are so comfy! I have 8 year old ones that are just fine.


Haha, me too probably. I machine wash and air dry so they don’t stretch out. And stock up by the dozen at Nordstrom Rack when I visit the US. 

Cosabella is also comfy but the lace feels very delicate and probably will not last long. 

Commando is nice seamless fabric but their cotton gusset does not agree with me.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

OFF TOPIC: Hoplessbaggirln, what are these show-spoilers of yours? They crash my phone so I stopped trying to open them


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Show spoilers? You mean my recommendation of me&i brand or something else?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

This is how I see your messages on my phone. Is it just me? Is it something with my settings? Most of the time, they crush my phone


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> This is how I see your messages on my phone. Is it just me? Is it something with my settings? Most of the time, they crush my phone



Huh. Maybe you accidently blocked me?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yes that's it. I tested it by ignore/blocking you and that's then how your posts look. Just go to my Profile page and click on the 3 dots in the right hand corner and choose unignore.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Yes, this is what it was! Weird, I don’t even know how to block people. Thank you, problem solved


----------



## Dextersmom

Today is my brother's Birthday and we celebrated over brunch (at Duke's.....a casual and fun Island themed restaurant on the beach).  Here I am running out the door with wet hair, my red mini and Gucci blooms slides.  Then at the restaurant with mini, acai bowl and lavender colada.   Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## Moirai

Dextersmom said:


> Today is my brother's Birthday and we celebrated over brunch (at Duke's.....a casual and fun Island themed restaurant on the beach).  Here I am running out the door with wet hair, my red mini and Gucci blooms slides.  Then at the restaurant with mini, acai bowl and lavender colada.   Happy Sunday everyone.


You have a knack for looking so chic in casual wear . Food looks yummy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Moirai said:


> You have a knack for looking so chic in casual wear . Food looks yummy!


Thank you Moirai.


----------



## cafecreme15

Hi ladies! Still traveling but wanted to pop in with a life update - I’m engaged! Fiancé rented out Galileo’s villa in Florence for the setting. Been on cloud nine for the last couple of days, and today we leave Florence for the next leg of our Italy trip! Have been taking ring pics all over the city [emoji23] also included a details pic of my outfit from the night of.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Congratulations!!!!!!  Gorgeous ring.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi ladies! Still traveling but wanted to pop in with a life update - I’m engaged! Fiancé rented out Galileo’s villa in Florence for the setting. Been on cloud nine for the last couple of days, and today we leave Florence for the next leg of our Italy trip! Have been taking ring pics all over the city [emoji23] also included a details pic of my outfit from the night of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174993
> 
> View attachment 4174994
> View attachment 4174995



Best wishes!


----------



## Mayfly285

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi ladies! Still traveling but wanted to pop in with a life update - I’m engaged! Fiancé rented out Galileo’s villa in Florence for the setting. Been on cloud nine for the last couple of days, and today we leave Florence for the next leg of our Italy trip! Have been taking ring pics all over the city [emoji23] also included a details pic of my outfit from the night of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174993
> 
> View attachment 4174994
> View attachment 4174995



Very many congratulations, cafecreme; wonderful setting, outfit and ring! So romantic in Florence, too! [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi ladies! Still traveling but wanted to pop in with a life update - I’m engaged! Fiancé rented out Galileo’s villa in Florence for the setting. Been on cloud nine for the last couple of days, and today we leave Florence for the next leg of our Italy trip! Have been taking ring pics all over the city [emoji23] also included a details pic of my outfit from the night of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174993
> 
> View attachment 4174994
> View attachment 4174995


Congrats!


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi ladies! Still traveling but wanted to pop in with a life update - I’m engaged! Fiancé rented out Galileo’s villa in Florence for the setting. Been on cloud nine for the last couple of days, and today we leave Florence for the next leg of our Italy trip! Have been taking ring pics all over the city [emoji23] also included a details pic of my outfit from the night of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174993
> 
> View attachment 4174994
> View attachment 4174995


Great pix and HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Hooray. So happy for you and glad that you are sharing it all with us! (Or most of it, LOL)


----------



## scarf1

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi ladies! Still traveling but wanted to pop in with a life update - I’m engaged! Fiancé rented out Galileo’s villa in Florence for the setting. Been on cloud nine for the last couple of days, and today we leave Florence for the next leg of our Italy trip! Have been taking ring pics all over the city [emoji23] also included a details pic of my outfit from the night of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174993
> 
> View attachment 4174994
> View attachment 4174995


Congratulations ! And your ring is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi ladies! Still traveling but wanted to pop in with a life update - I’m engaged! Fiancé rented out Galileo’s villa in Florence for the setting. Been on cloud nine for the last couple of days, and today we leave Florence for the next leg of our Italy trip! Have been taking ring pics all over the city [emoji23] also included a details pic of my outfit from the night of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174993
> 
> View attachment 4174994
> View attachment 4174995


Congratulations! 
What a beautiful ring too!


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi ladies! Still traveling but wanted to pop in with a life update - I’m engaged! Fiancé rented out Galileo’s villa in Florence for the setting. Been on cloud nine for the last couple of days, and today we leave Florence for the next leg of our Italy trip! Have been taking ring pics all over the city [emoji23] also included a details pic of my outfit from the night of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174993
> 
> View attachment 4174994
> View attachment 4174995


So happy for you cafecreme!!


----------



## Meta

Congrats @cafecreme15! Any details on how he proposed?  Hope you're enjoying your vacation!


----------



## gracekelly

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Croisette7

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi ladies! Still traveling but wanted to pop in with a life update - I’m engaged! Fiancé rented out Galileo’s villa in Florence for the setting. Been on cloud nine for the last couple of days, and today we leave Florence for the next leg of our Italy trip! Have been taking ring pics all over the city [emoji23] also included a details pic of my outfit from the night of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174993
> 
> View attachment 4174994
> View attachment 4174995


Congratulations *cafecreme!*


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi ladies! Still traveling but wanted to pop in with a life update - I’m engaged! Fiancé rented out Galileo’s villa in Florence for the setting. Been on cloud nine for the last couple of days, and today we leave Florence for the next leg of our Italy trip! Have been taking ring pics all over the city [emoji23] also included a details pic of my outfit from the night of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174993
> 
> View attachment 4174994
> View attachment 4174995


Congratulations!!! Lovely outfit and location. Enjoy the rest of your trip and your beautiful ring.


----------



## Pirula

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi ladies! Still traveling but wanted to pop in with a life update - I’m engaged! Fiancé rented out Galileo’s villa in Florence for the setting. Been on cloud nine for the last couple of days, and today we leave Florence for the next leg of our Italy trip! Have been taking ring pics all over the city [emoji23] also included a details pic of my outfit from the night of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174993
> 
> View attachment 4174994
> View attachment 4174995



Congratulations cafecreme!!!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Congratulations!!!


----------



## innerpeace85

papertiger said:


> I'm not going to tell you what to do in this case.
> 
> But my usual MO to do with coats is as follows:
> 
> If it's perfect, unusual, something I don't really have or have always wanted and I know it's sought after I'll just buy it.
> 
> If it's a style that 'everyone' seems to be doing this year or basically a classic I'll wait for the sales.
> 
> If it's over £2K I'll wait (unless it's a furs, double-faced cashmere, vicuna precious skins) but I have lots of coats already, if you need a coat it may as well be the right one.
> 
> The more expensive something is the more you save when on sale, however, at a certain level the less of them there are made too. The perfect coat is worth splashing out on IMO because like a bag it's the way we present ourselves to the world and for me my 'armour'.





gracekelly said:


> It’s a classic they do every year. However when I find something in a color I love and the fit is perfect (super important) I don’t wait and I pay full price.   Plus you will have more wears out of it. If you wait for the sale it could be at the end of winter.





EmileH said:


> If it’s the perfect coat for you I would just buy it. You don’t want to miss out on it. It looks lovely. I have been very happy with my max Mara coats. I don’t think you will regret it.





Moirai said:


> Nice coat! I agree with the others that if it’s perfect, buy instead of waiting for possible sale. I’ve noticed that smaller sizes in the popular colors are almost always gone at sale time. If you’re unsure, then wait and see what other styles become available. You could also check with the store if there’s an upcoming in-store promotion available or if department stores carry it that you could buy with rewards. I tried on a beautiful cashmere one at SFA and SA told me to consider purchasing from them due to reward points that’s not available with maxmara online or boutiques.


Thanks for the replies!! I just have one coat in black and didnt want to wait till sale. So I bought a similar Maxmara wrap coat but in camel color.


----------



## innerpeace85

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Thanks for the replies!! I just have one coat in black and didnt want to wait till sale. So I bought a similar Maxmara wrap coat but in camel color.


This is the coat pic courtesy of Google:


----------



## Moirai

@cafecreme15 Huge Congrats!!!  Very happy for you! Your ring is stunning!!! Enjoy the rest of your trip!

@padmaraman_1985 Great choice! It's a beautiful coat.


----------



## nicole0612

Congratulations CafeCreme! Best wishes to you both! What a beautiful and romantic location to get engaged.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

How did I miss this?!
Cafecreme, lots of congratulations! Very happy for you and glad that you are sharing. What a big summer for you!


----------



## cafecreme15

Thank you everyone for your well wishes! I just arrived home last night. My trip was an absolute dream come true and I’m so sad that it’s over. Ended up hitting Athens, Páros, Corfu, Dubrovnik, Florence, Sorrento, and Capri. Finished the trip with a night in Rome. I’m pretty exhausted from all the travel but wouldn’t have changed a thing, except maybe stayed for longer! Here is another random assortment of pictures, all from Italy. Capri is one of themkaot stunningly beautiful places I’ve ever been, and I would definitely go back in a heartbeat!


----------



## EmileH

Lovely photos. Glad you had such a   wonderful trip. What a special memory.


----------



## cafecreme15

I also was able to do some really great shopping, probably would have gone even more overboard had my fiancé (!) not been there to rein me back in. I did most of the shopping in Florence with a couple of nice added surprises in Capri. Also picked up a couple of jewelry in Greece, but most of it just costume! 

Got to go to the flagship Aquazzura in Florence and it was unbelievably beautiful! Felt like I was shopping in a private store for Marie Antoinette.


The sale shoes that got away: needed half a size bigger and sadly they didn’t have. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hermes also had the chaine d’ancre cuff bracelet I’ve been after! The store itself is also not to be a missed. It’s a former art academy from the 17th century and the ceiling still has the hand painted domes.


My very first purchase of the trip came before I even got to Florence in the Ferragamo in the Rome airport! I had a layover there from Dubrovnik to Florence and a couple of hours to kill, which is always dangerous. I had gone in search of cold medicine since I was coming down with something, and got a little distracted along the way. Ended up getting the same mini Vara bag I have in black, in nude. Already used it a few times on the trip. 


Also paid a visit to the flagship Ferragamo in Florence (also not to be missed) and picked up these shoes! 


I didn’t realize the extent of the great shopping on Capri, so I couldn’t resist picking up this very versatile black Missoni dress and tricolor Prada card holder for my new business cards! (Will post of a pic of that later, can’t find it in Prada website and it is still boxed up in my suitcase somewhere).


Picked up this little Gucci marmont for my sister



And here are the things I desperately wanted but held out on!
Dior has come out with a new color in its permanent collection for the LD! Can’t remember the name right now but thinking this will be my next bag! Will have to be stingy and save up for a while after the expenses of these last few months though. 


The Prada Galleria in medium size in this special aquamarine color only available in Italy. My fiancé saw me looking at it longingly and holding it and was like NO. Much needed reality check right there [emoji28]


This gorgeous white Missoni dress (on sale!) but I had already bought the black one, which would be a lot more useful for me, so I restrained myself. Plus it was a tad itchy around the neck.


----------



## Moirai

@cafecreme15 Welcome back! Thanks for sharing your beautiful pics. Great haul! I find my spending restraint much more lax on vacation too, haha!


----------



## cafecreme15

EmileH said:


> Lovely photos. Glad you had such a   wonderful trip. What a special memory.


Thank you so much! I will remember it forever. 



Moirai said:


> @cafecreme15 Welcome back! Thanks for sharing your beautiful pics. Great haul! I find my spending restraint much more lax on vacation too, haha!



Thank you!! I am scared to see the credit card bill [emoji28]


----------



## cafecreme15

Now that I moved into a new apartment, I’ve also been looking for unusual furniture and home goods! 
We found this gem of a shop near the Palazzo Pitti in Florence that made these incredible art works out of mosaics, all made of natural stone. The master hand cuts each piece and then assembles it and somehow gets the pieces to stay together - a technique developed during the Renaissance. We purchased this little one of the Duomo. It took the master 6 days to do! All the pieces are one of a kind.


We had been in search of a little special table for our foyer, and went into this shop in Sorrento that specializes in pieces created using inlaid wood techniques. Apparently this area of Italy is known for its Tables were way out of budget, but we came away with the perfect lazy Susan for our kitchen table!



We were *this close* to buying this table from the early 1800s that actually folded out into some secret compartments for the foyer in this tiny antique shop in Florence, but the shipping would have cost as much as the table so we passed.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Now that I moved into a new apartment, I’ve also been looking for unusual furniture and home goods!
> We found this gem of a shop near the Palazzo Pitti in Florence that made these incredible art works out of mosaics, all made of natural stone. The master hand cuts each piece and then assembles it and somehow gets the pieces to stay together - a technique developed during the Renaissance. We purchased this little one of the Duomo. It took the master 6 days to do! All the pieces are one of a kind.
> View attachment 4180654
> 
> We had been in search of a little special table for our foyer, and went into this shop in Sorrento that specializes in pieces created using inlaid wood techniques. Apparently this area of Italy is known for its Tables were way out of budget, but we came away with the perfect lazy Susan for our kitchen table!
> View attachment 4180656
> 
> 
> We were *this close* to buying this table from the early 1800s that actually folded out into some secret compartments for the foyer in this tiny antique shop in Florence, but the shipping would have cost as much as the table so we passed.


Gorgeous pieces. The inlays of that top is just beautiful. My dad is a retired carpenter so I can really appreciate the amount of work and talent woodworking requires.


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous pieces. The inlays of that top is just beautiful. My dad is a retired carpenter so I can really appreciate the amount of work and talent woodworking requires.



The craftsmanship is unbelievable. Total masterpieces in that store, from big to small. This dining room table was the most incredible piece of furniture I’ve ever seen. Only cost €33,000 [emoji28]


----------



## scarf1

Cafecreme
Thanks for sharing all the beautiful pix! Welcome home


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> The craftsmanship is unbelievable. Total masterpieces in that store, from big to small. This dining room table was the most incredible piece of furniture I’ve ever seen. Only cost €33,000 [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180772


That's just gorgeous. Must feel so wonderful to the touch. How did you get the table top home?


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> That's just gorgeous. Must feel so wonderful to the touch. How did you get the table top home?



I was scared to touch it! But felt other smaller pieces and the finish was smooth as silk. The store is shipping the lazy Susan to me - no way would I have been able to transport that safely.


----------



## chlbag2012

cafecreme15 said:


> Now that I moved into a new apartment, I’ve also been looking for unusual furniture and home goods!
> We found this gem of a shop near the Palazzo Pitti in Florence that made these incredible art works out of mosaics, all made of natural stone. The master hand cuts each piece and then assembles it and somehow gets the pieces to stay together - a technique developed during the Renaissance. We purchased this little one of the Duomo. It took the master 6 days to do! All the pieces are one of a kind.
> View attachment 4180654
> 
> We had been in search of a little special table for our foyer, and went into this shop in Sorrento that specializes in pieces created using inlaid wood techniques. Apparently this area of Italy is known for its Tables were way out of budget, but we came away with the perfect lazy Susan for our kitchen table!
> View attachment 4180656
> 
> 
> We were *this close* to buying this table from the early 1800s that actually folded out into some secret compartments for the foyer in this tiny antique shop in Florence, but the shipping would have cost as much as the table so we passed.



Cafecreme, love all your purchases especially Dome artwork. I’ll be going to Florence in November and may I ask for the name of the shop where you purchased it from?? Thank you!!


----------



## cafecreme15

chlbag2012 said:


> Cafecreme, love all your purchases especially Dome artwork. I’ll be going to Florence in November and may I ask for the name of the shop where you purchased it from?? Thank you!!



It’s called Pitti Mosaici! Definitely do check it out if you have time!


----------



## Croisette7

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you everyone for your well wishes! I just arrived home last night. My trip was an absolute dream come true and I’m so sad that it’s over. Ended up hitting Athens, Páros, Corfu, Dubrovnik, Florence, Sorrento, and Capri. Finished the trip with a night in Rome. I’m pretty exhausted from all the travel but wouldn’t have changed a thing, except maybe stayed for longer! Here is another random assortment of pictures, all from Italy. Capri is one of themkaot stunningly beautiful places I’ve ever been, and I would definitely go back in a heartbeat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180600
> View attachment 4180602
> View attachment 4180603
> View attachment 4180604
> View attachment 4180605
> View attachment 4180609
> 
> View attachment 4180610
> 
> View attachment 4180611
> View attachment 4180612


Great fotos, *cafecreme ... *that's why I'm in love with Capri!


----------



## cafecreme15

Croisette7 said:


> Great fotos, *cafecreme ... *that's why I'm in love with Capri!



It is a magnificent place! I can’t wait to go back. Next time I might try and stay in Anacapri since it’s quieter and more low key.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Can I whine and wallow for a sec about how my birthday started out yesterday? 
Blood and hair. That's what I got. 
My older daughter cut her gorgeous pale mane into tufts all over the floor, and I got my period. I was gutted that her frozen queen Elsa like hair was hacked and I scrambled to do damage control, and the onset of my period didn't help my mood. 

Ok whine over. 
It ended well. I sing in a blues rock band and last month the guitar player and keyboard player quit. We auditioned two new ones last night and they are not only charming but talented and we are now whole again! I love writing songs. 
So In the end an awesome birthday.


----------



## essiedub

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you everyone for your well wishes! I just arrived home last night. My trip was an absolute dream come true and I’m so sad that it’s over. Ended up hitting Athens, Páros, Corfu, Dubrovnik, Florence, Sorrento, and Capri. Finished the trip with a night in Rome. I’m pretty exhausted from all the travel but wouldn’t have changed a thing, except maybe stayed for longer! Here is another random assortment of pictures, all from Italy. Capri is one of themkaot stunningly beautiful places I’ve ever been, and I would definitely go back in a heartbeat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180600
> View attachment 4180602
> View attachment 4180603
> View attachment 4180604
> View attachment 4180605
> View attachment 4180609
> 
> View attachment 4180610
> 
> View attachment 4180611
> View attachment 4180612




That’s just beautiful *cafecreme*! What a great trip. Congratulations  now you get to plan a wedding! Can’t wait to see your dress selections!!

Also, those Missoni dresses look terrific on. I think they only look good on perfect figures! (Clapping)
And that is the nicest lazy Susan..ever.


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can I whine and wallow for a sec about how my birthday started out yesterday?
> Blood and hair. That's what I got.
> My older daughter cut her gorgeous pale mane into tufts all over the floor, and I got my period. I was gutted that her frozen queen Elsa like hair was hacked and I scrambled to do damage control, and the onset of my period didn't help my mood.
> 
> Ok whine over.
> It ended well. I sing in a blues rock band and last month the guitar player and keyboard player quit. We auditioned two new ones last night and they are not only charming but talented and we are now whole again! I love writing songs.
> So In the end an awesome birthday.


Belated greetings for your birthday! I'm glad your day ended on a lovely note.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Genie27 said:


> Belated greetings for your birthday! I'm glad your day ended on a lovely note.



Thanks! 

Got a belated gift today. Just Campagne studio xm


----------



## cafecreme15

essiedub said:


> That’s just beautiful *cafecreme*! What a great trip. Congratulations  now you get to plan a wedding! Can’t wait to see your dress selections!!
> 
> Also, those Missoni dresses look terrific on. I think they only look good on perfect figures! (Clapping)
> And that is the nicest lazy Susan..ever.



Thank you so much!! I’m doing the first of the wedding planning this weekend when I go to register! It’s funny...my fiancé and I have no idea what to register for because we don’t want Cuisinart...we want Florentine antiques [emoji23]


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can I whine and wallow for a sec about how my birthday started out yesterday?
> Blood and hair. That's what I got.
> My older daughter cut her gorgeous pale mane into tufts all over the floor, and I got my period. I was gutted that her frozen queen Elsa like hair was hacked and I scrambled to do damage control, and the onset of my period didn't help my mood.
> 
> Ok whine over.
> It ended well. I sing in a blues rock band and last month the guitar player and keyboard player quit. We auditioned two new ones last night and they are not only charming but talented and we are now whole again! I love writing songs.
> So In the end an awesome birthday.



Happy belated! Sorry that it didn’t start out on a good note but I’m glad it ended happily! Funny that our bdays are only 2 days apart - mine kind of got lost in the shuffle of all the other good things happening. I’ve officially moved into my new apartment; we’re still trying to get things together so it’s a work in progress, but it is coming along!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Happy belated! Sorry that it didn’t start out on a good note but I’m glad it ended happily! Funny that our bdays are only 2 days apart - mine kind of got lost in the shuffle of all the other good things happening. I’ve officially moved into my new apartment; we’re still trying to get things together so it’s a work in progress, but it is coming along!



Well happy belated birthday to you too!!!!


----------



## Genie27

Here are a few outfits for DUT. I’m still trying to figure out where the best lighting is, in my new closet. I really dislike how LEDs are so bright but don’t illuminate as well as good old incandescents.

It seems I still prefer to carry the same bag all week even when everything is easily accessible. Oh well. Let’s not even address the footwear.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Here are a few outfits for DUT. I’m still trying to figure out where the best lighting is, in my new closet. I really dislike how LEDs are so bright but don’t illuminate as well as good old incandescents.
> 
> It seems I still prefer to carry the same bag all week even when everything is easily accessible. Oh well. Let’s not even address the footwear.


Why? I actually love your sandals, where are they from please? I do get lazy and wear the same things for a while. It’s a nice change.


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> Why? I actually love your sandals, where are they from please? I do get lazy and wear the same things for a while. It’s a nice change.


They are super-comfy-for-all-day-walking Camper Micro sandals. I loved them so much I have them in Black and Caramel. If I could find back up pairs, I would buy some but they are from a few years ago. The newer ones are not as perfect height/comfort as these.


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> Why? I actually love your sandals, where are they from please? I do get lazy and wear the same things for a while. It’s a nice change.


I have a closet full of sandals, but only 3-4 really comfortable ones. The rest have some issue that makes them only suitable for a short while. I've bought flats, low heel, too high heel, not enough padding - it's a shoe graveyard.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> I have a closet full of sandals, but only 3-4 really comfortable ones. The rest have some issue that makes them only suitable for a short while. I've bought flats, low heel, too high heel, not enough padding - it's a shoe graveyard.


Sounds like me. I really only wear about 3-4 prs regularly. I keep buying shoes and end up taking them back, or they hang around my closet for literally years before I donate them.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Here are a few outfits for DUT. I’m still trying to figure out where the best lighting is, in my new closet. I really dislike how LEDs are so bright but don’t illuminate as well as good old incandescents.
> 
> It seems I still prefer to carry the same bag all week even when everything is easily accessible. Oh well. Let’s not even address the footwear.


I love the shorts! Those are darling on you!
And - the Pico - it's adorable so no one would ever blame you for carrying it all week!


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> I have a closet full of sandals, but only 3-4 really comfortable ones. The rest have some issue that makes them only suitable for a short while. I've bought flats, low heel, too high heel, not enough padding - it's a shoe graveyard.


Yeah I know what you mean. Comfortable shoes are a true rarity nowadays.


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> I love the shorts! Those are darling on you!
> And - the Pico - it's adorable so no one would ever blame you for carrying it all week!


Thanks! I love it, and will not get much use in winter, so it's nice to have a bright pop of orange with my outfits. 


scarf1 said:


> Sounds like me. I really only wear about 3-4 prs regularly. I keep buying shoes and end up taking them back, or they hang around my closet for literally years before I donate them.


I have sold some on ebay - gorgeous manolos, gucci etc that were so painful to wear that they were jut taking up space in my closet.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

periogirl28 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. Comfortable shoes are a true rarity nowadays.



That’s my resolution. No more uncomfortable shoes. They are not worth it, I’m just not wearing them, no matter how Im convincing myself that it’s ok, they will stretch, it’s hurting only a little bit etc. They are sitting in my closet as I keep avoiding them by all means. 
That’s it. No torturing my feet, no wasting money on something unwearable. No more uncomfortable shoes!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> That’s my resolution. No more uncomfortable shoes. They are not worth it, I’m just not wearing them, no matter how Im convincing myself that it’s ok, they will stretch, it’s hurting only a little bit etc. They are sitting in my closet as I keep avoiding them by all means.
> That’s it. No torturing my feet, no wasting money on something unwearable. No more uncomfortable shoes!!!


I agree.  I almost popped for an interesting pair of Chanel mule boots.  To explain, the shoe is a mule and backless, but the front looks like a boot.  The problem wasn't the heel, it was the top of the shoe which was such rigid hard leather with no give that I thought that wearing it for a while would not be a fun thing.  I can look back to a time when I would have put up with that for the fashion of it.  Not anymore!


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> That’s my resolution. No more uncomfortable shoes. They are not worth it, I’m just not wearing them, no matter how Im convincing myself that it’s ok, they will stretch, it’s hurting only a little bit etc. They are sitting in my closet as I keep avoiding them by all means.
> That’s it. No torturing my feet, no wasting money on something unwearable. No more uncomfortable shoes!!!



I keep saying the same thing and yet my poor feet are currently riddled with blisters. Even my shoes that I thought were comfortable (looking at you Tods loafers) turned on me the other day after being on my feet for 4 hours doing a registry at Bloomingdales.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Anyone in Brussels in one month? In southern California in two months? I would love to meet any of you.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I keep saying the same thing and yet my poor feet are currently riddled with blisters. Even my shoes that I thought were comfortable (looking at you Tods loafers) turned on me the other day after being on my feet for 4 hours doing a registry at Bloomingdales.


I wore Tod’s loafers everyday when I was working. The best shoes ever. Good for travel too.  Very well made and comfortable.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Here are a few outfits for DUT. I’m still trying to figure out where the best lighting is, in my new closet. I really dislike how LEDs are so bright but don’t illuminate as well as good old incandescents.
> 
> It seems I still prefer to carry the same bag all week even when everything is easily accessible. Oh well. Let’s not even address the footwear.



 and loving the Picotin on you


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I keep saying the same thing and yet my poor feet are currently riddled with blisters. Even my shoes that I thought were comfortable (looking at you Tods loafers) turned on me the other day after being on my feet for 4 hours doing a registry at Bloomingdales.



I'm sorry to hear that. No Tod's, but when my Gucci loafers are new I have to wear them round the house a while before wearing for the whole day, it's just a slight rub on the back of my heel. After a while they stretch a tiny bit to allow for a perfect fit.


----------



## papertiger

Sorry everyone I haven't been participating much beyond performing out mod duties etc. We've had a bereavement in the family and posting selfies etc hasn't felt right.  I did actually take pics a couple of times but then didn't feel like it after all.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4188559
> 
> I wore Tod’s loafers everyday when I was working. The best shoes ever. Good for travel too.  Very well made and comfortable.


I never had a problem with any of my Tods until the other day! Hoping that was just an anomaly because I love them. 


papertiger said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. No Tod's, but when my Gucci loafers are new I have to wear them round the house a while before wearing for the whole day, it's just a slight rub on the back of my heel. After a while they stretch a tiny bit to allow for a perfect fit.


I finally got my FI into a pair of nice Italian leather sneakers (good riddance, Nike’s!) and they keep rubbing the back of his heel. I told him exactly this, but the poor guy isn’t used to having to break in his shoes. Welcome to our world! 

On another note I’m terribly sorry to hear of your family bereavement, though I hope you will be back with us soon [emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

papertiger said:


> Sorry everyone I haven't been participating much beyond performing out mod duties etc. We've had a bereavement in the family and posting selfies etc hasn't felt right.  I did actually take pics a couple of times but then didn't feel like it after all.



Dear Papertiger, I am so sorry for your loss, know that you are in our thoughts in this sad time.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> I never had a problem with any of my Tods until the other day! Hoping that was just an anomaly because I love them.
> 
> I finally got my FI into a pair of nice Italian leather sneakers (good riddance, Nike’s!) and they keep rubbing the back of his heel. I told him exactly this, but the poor guy isn’t used to having to break in his shoes. Welcome to our world!


I've used candle wax to smooth out leather inners that rub/blister. My most favourite sturdy Gucci boots gave me blisters the first time I wore them. But then they lasted 8 years of all day walking, after I waxed the hot spots. 

But I currently have a pair of sneakers that rub like crazy on the back of my heel. The fabric is sewn over and is flimsy and the first time I wore them I got blisters through my blister-proof socks. I'm not sure what to do - am considering getting rid of them.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> Sorry everyone I haven't been participating much beyond performing out mod duties etc. We've had a bereavement in the family and posting selfies etc hasn't felt right.  I did actually take pics a couple of times but then didn't feel like it after all.


{{{Hugs}}} to you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Sorry everyone I haven't been participating much beyond performing out mod duties etc. We've had a bereavement in the family and posting selfies etc hasn't felt right.  I did actually take pics a couple of times but then didn't feel like it after all.



Oh dear. I’m so sorry for your loss. [emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> Sorry everyone I haven't been participating much beyond performing out mod duties etc. We've had a bereavement in the family and posting selfies etc hasn't felt right.  I did actually take pics a couple of times but then didn't feel like it after all.


Oh Papertiger, my condolences.


----------



## scarf1

papertiger said:


> Sorry everyone I haven't been participating much beyond performing out mod duties etc. We've had a bereavement in the family and posting selfies etc hasn't felt right.  I did actually take pics a couple of times but then didn't feel like it after all.


Sorry to hear this. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> Sorry everyone I haven't been participating much beyond performing out mod duties etc. We've had a bereavement in the family and posting selfies etc hasn't felt right.  I did actually take pics a couple of times but then didn't feel like it after all.


I am sorry for your loss, papertiger.  I hope that you are doing some small things to take care of yourself during this difficult time.  We are here for you in our thoughts, but also if you want to chat, vent, whatever.


----------



## papertiger

Thank you everyone for your kind words and wishes


----------



## Julide

My condolences Papertiger.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My condolences as well.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

PT, we are with you. Stay strong!


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> Sorry everyone I haven't been participating much beyond performing out mod duties etc. We've had a bereavement in the family and posting selfies etc hasn't felt right.  I did actually take pics a couple of times but then didn't feel like it after all.



My condolences papertiger.


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Sorry everyone I haven't been participating much beyond performing out mod duties etc. We've had a bereavement in the family and posting selfies etc hasn't felt right.  I did actually take pics a couple of times but then didn't feel like it after all.


Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Moirai

@papertiger Sorry for your loss. Wishing you brighter days ahead.


----------



## cafecreme15

Has anyone ever purchased clothing from the French brand Agnes B? I wandered in today after admiring the mannequins in the window for the last few days, and accidentally came out with 5 new items! The fabrics they use are very comfortable and lightweight, and the style is that simple Parisian elegance/effortlessly chic look.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cafecreme15 said:


> Has anyone ever purchased clothing from the French brand Agnes B? I wandered in today after admiring the mannequins in the window for the last few days, and accidentally came out with 5 new items! The fabrics they use are very comfortable and lightweight, and the style is that simple Parisian elegance/effortlessly chic look.



I had something. Honestly, don’t remember the chic, remember very casual. But it’s not trendy to say ‘casual’ any longer, today it is called ‘street chic’ instead. Like old dirty jeans are grunge chic
(and grass used to be greener back in my days, I know, I sound like a grumpy old lady)


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I had something. Honestly, don’t remember the chic, remember very casual. But it’s not trendy to say ‘casual’ any longer, today it is called ‘street chic’ instead. Like old dirty jeans are grunge chic
> (and grass used to be greener back in my days, I know, I sound like a grumpy old lady)



That’s interesting - there was nary a “street style” item in the store! Everything was very polished. All the pieces I got are for work. Will try and share some pics tomorrow!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> That’s interesting - there was nary a “street style” item in the store! Everything was very polished. All the pieces I got are for work. Will try and share some pics tomorrow!


Yes, please show pics! How are you settling into NY and being engaged?


----------



## pjhm

Genie27 said:


> Here are a few outfits for DUT. I’m still trying to figure out where the best lighting is, in my new closet. I really dislike how LEDs are so bright but don’t illuminate as well as good old incandescents.
> 
> It seems I still prefer to carry the same bag all week even when everything is easily accessible. Oh well. Let’s not even address the footwear.



That bag is so attractive, I’d wear all week too, except that I fear my things would fall out, I have to have secure top.  But that Picotin looks fab on you


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cafecreme15 said:


> That’s interesting - there was nary a “street style” item in the store! Everything was very polished. All the pieces I got are for work. Will try and share some pics tomorrow!



No, don’t get me wrong. That was a general statement 
I remember, what I had were good quality  very casual clothes
I was grumpy last night, we came from a dinner with my daughter’s classmate’s parents. It was the first time they invited us and my husband fell asleep there  we know how to make a first impression


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Yes, please show pics! How are you settling into NY and being engaged?


It's been a busy few weeks but things are finally settling down! The apartment is coming together a little bit at a time. We're just filling things in with a few more pieces of furniture and finishing hanging all of the artwork! I've also been keeping busy with engagement activities - making registries (takes a lot longer than I thought!) and starting to look at wedding venues! SO and I agreed that being engaged doesn't feel all that different since we've been together for so long, but I think it might start to hit us once wedding planning really gets under way. As for now, it feels like we are playing an extended game of house more than anything else!


Sheikha Latifa said:


> No, don’t get me wrong. That was a general statement
> I remember, what I had were good quality  very casual clothes
> I was grumpy last night, we came from a dinner with my daughter’s classmate’s parents. It was the first time they invited us and my husband fell asleep there  we know how to make a first impression


There was definitely a good mix of casual and elevated casual! I guess it's a good thing your husband felt so comfortable so as to fall asleep? Must've been a very funny thing to explain to your hosts!


----------



## Genie27

pjhm said:


> That bag is so attractive, I’d wear all week too, except that I fear my things would fall out, I have to have secure top.  But that Picotin looks fab on you


Thank you! I love it for summer. I have not had anything fall out but there are other security concerns. With the lock attached and the strap pulled tight it’s somewhat secure, but I’m still very cautious in crowded transit etc. as it’s easy to dip into. I tried a small dust bag inside to hold all my items, as my regular insert does not fit if I use the lock. I also have a scarf in a small pouch that I put over the top. 

I used it without the lock when I first got it and my insert fit, it was easy to access everything but then the shape was completely different and it was too open for transit. I was so freaked out to get on a rush hour bus that I started using the lock. 

Here it the shape without the lock.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> It's been a busy few weeks but things are finally settling down! The apartment is coming together a little bit at a time. We're just filling things in with a few more pieces of furniture and finishing hanging all of the artwork! I've also been keeping busy with engagement activities - making registries (takes a lot longer than I thought!) and starting to look at wedding venues! SO and I agreed that being engaged doesn't feel all that different since we've been together for so long, but I think it might start to hit us once wedding planning really gets under way. As for now, it feels like we are playing an extended game of house more than anything else!


That’s fantastic progress! And so exciting to be able to register for nice things at this time, so you can plan your interim purchases and anticipate future items. 

I still have a couple of boxes left around the place but I’m somewhat determined to get them sorted this weekend. And I may be ordering my dinner table and chairs. Then I’m done with major purchases for the year, I think. 

We are yet to hang up our pictures. Maybe this weekend. It would be nice to get them off the floor. Alas some of my larger paintings that looked proportionate in my high ceiling loft look oversized in the apartment. And a bit too feminine for a shared space. 

We each came with too much furniture and are trying to get rid of some. My problem is that pieces that worked *perfectly* for my old place don’t fit the new layout or functionality, and I’m still figuring all of it out.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Thank you! I love it for summer. I have not had anything fall out but there are other security concerns. With the lock attached and the strap pulled tight it’s somewhat secure, but I’m still very cautious in crowded transit etc. as it’s easy to dip into. I tried a small dust bag inside to hold all my items, as my regular insert does not fit if I use the lock. I also have a scarf in a small pouch that I put over the top.
> 
> I used it without the lock when I first got it and my insert fit, it was easy to access everything but then the shape was completely different and it was too open for transit. I was so freaked out to get on a rush hour bus that I started using the lock.
> 
> Here it the shape without the lock.


Thanks for the bag review! I am still dithering about making a plunge into the H bag pool, so reviews like this are helpful. 

I know you are in Canada, I noticed yesterday that the Carre club event in nyc this weekend is coming to Toronto soon.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> That’s fantastic progress! And so exciting to be able to register for nice things at this time, so you can plan your interim purchases and anticipate future items.
> 
> I still have a couple of boxes left around the place but I’m somewhat determined to get them sorted this weekend. And I may be ordering my dinner table and chairs. Then I’m done with major purchases for the year, I think.
> 
> We are yet to hang up our pictures. Maybe this weekend. It would be nice to get them off the floor. Alas some of my larger paintings that looked proportionate in my high ceiling loft look oversized in the apartment. And a bit too feminine for a shared space.
> 
> We each came with too much furniture and are trying to get rid of some. My problem is that pieces that worked *perfectly* for my old place don’t fit the new layout or functionality, and I’m still figuring all of it out.



Exactly! There are a few things we had to bite the bullet on and order now because we couldn’t wait for someone to buy it off the registries. I think your new place will feel a lot more homey once the art is up, whether it be new acquisitions or prices you already own. The bare walls for me kind of made it feel like I was squatting in someone else’s half done apartment. 

Your furniture conundrum sounds so frustrating. Do you think you’ll be able to make it work or end up buying all new pieces together eventually? All the furniture in my last apartment was rented so SO and I had the luxury of starting from scratch rather than trying to work around what we already had. I wish we could snap our fingers and the apartments would be good to go. Getting them to the point where they truly feel cozy and like home is taking so much longer than I thought it would!


----------



## Genie27

scarf1 said:


> Thanks for the bag review! I am still dithering about making a plunge into the H bag pool, so reviews like this are helpful.
> 
> I know you are in Canada, I noticed yesterday that the Carre club event in nyc this weekend is coming to Toronto soon.


Yes, unfortunately I will be away that weekend and will miss it completely. 

I’m finding the Jypsiere much more secure (and heavier) for transit or crowded situations. My last run of bags were hobo/shoulder carry and I didn’t think too much about security but with these H bags I need to be aware.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Exactly! There are a few things we had to bite the bullet on and order now because we couldn’t wait for someone to buy it off the registries. I think your new place will feel a lot more homey once the art is up, whether it be new acquisitions or prices you already own. The bare walls for me kind of made it feel like I was squatting in someone else’s half done apartment.
> 
> Your furniture conundrum sounds so frustrating. Do you think you’ll be able to make it work or end up buying all new pieces together eventually? All the furniture in my last apartment was rented so SO and I had the luxury of starting from scratch rather than trying to work around what we already had. I wish we could snap our fingers and the apartments would be good to go. Getting them to the point where they truly feel cozy and like home is taking so much longer than I thought it would!


It does take ages. I was beating myself up that it was not all ‘done’ but then I decided to be kind to myself and realize that it’s mostly me and my stuff, and I have a busy, stressful full time job over and above domestic tasks. 

I’m not rushing into getting rid of organizational items, but some things like extra nightstands need to go. 

But I’m really glad I kept the doors off my credenza as they look better on here. I almost tossed them in the moving purge. This morning I reattached them, sorted a bunch of stuff and am tossing the nightstand. 

Progress!!


----------



## scarf1

Playing around with scarves today- trying to decide which ones to take on week-long trip..
I have more than I can possibly wear, but this is what i have narrowed it down to:
1 CSGM, 1 100 CS, 4 90s, 1 MaxiTwilly, 1 70, 1 moussie stole.  Partly not sure on weather so trying to take a variety of formats. Clothes are navy pants and cardigans/ jacket. Tops in white/ cream, grey, navy stripe and light blue.
I know I am taking too many 90s, but can’t decide which ones to leave home.

I am just not a minimalist!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Playing around with scarves today- trying to decide which ones to take on week-long trip..
> I have more than I can possibly wear, but this is what i have narrowed it down to:
> 1 CSGM, 1 100 CS, 4 90s, 1 MaxiTwilly, 1 70, 1 moussie stole.  Partly not sure on weather so trying to take a variety of formats. Clothes are navy pants and cardigans/ jacket. Tops in white/ cream, grey, navy stripe and light blue.
> I know I am taking too many 90s, but can’t decide which ones to leave home.
> 
> I am just not a minimalist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193889



That’s not too much. Take them all!


----------



## EmileH

Genie that’s what is somewhat upsetting about buying furniture. You want to invest in good stuff but it rarely is perfect if you move. I’m going to have the same predicament.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

from a paper towel roll to a tiny contraption to an entire glass chest just for my jewelry! I'm going blingmanic these months.


----------



## scarf1

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4197303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a paper towel roll to a tiny contraption to an entire glass chest just for my jewelry! I'm going blingmanic these months.


Great how easy it is to see what you have!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

scarf1 said:


> Great how easy it is to see what you have!



Yassssss! I want to be able to quickly find the perfect access for a given outfit!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

scarf1 said:


> Great how easy it is to see what you have!



Yes, I actually like the idea.  Although, it may look messy and drive me crazy, I need clean surfaces ... Something to think about


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Yes, I actually like the idea.  Although, it may look messy and drive me crazy, I need clean surfaces ... Something to think about



Well it’s behind a glass door.  I haven’t actually put much thought into making the display as lovely as possible, I just dumped all my jewelry onto the 4 shelves quickly because I just put the glass shelves there the day before yesterday and I needed to rehome my jewelry which was all over the floor.


----------



## eagle1002us

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Well it’s behind a glass door.  I haven’t actually put much thought into making the display as lovely as possible, I just dumped all my jewelry onto the 4 shelves quickly because I just put the glass shelves there the day before yesterday and I needed to rehome my jewelry which was all over the floor.


Where did you get the glass cabinet?


----------



## papertiger

scarf1 said:


> Playing around with scarves today- trying to decide which ones to take on week-long trip..
> I have more than I can possibly wear, but this is what i have narrowed it down to:
> 1 CSGM, 1 100 CS, 4 90s, 1 MaxiTwilly, 1 70, 1 moussie stole.  Partly not sure on weather so trying to take a variety of formats. Clothes are navy pants and cardigans/ jacket. Tops in white/ cream, grey, navy stripe and light blue.
> I know I am taking too many 90s, but can’t decide which ones to leave home.
> 
> I am just not a minimalist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193889



Doesn't hurt to take a couple of 'extra' scarves. Shoes maybe not, but a couple of scarves is practically negligible .


----------



## papertiger

Moirai said:


> @papertiger Sorry for your loss. Wishing you brighter days ahead.





cafecreme15 said:


> On another note I’m terribly sorry to hear of your family bereavement, though I hope you will be back with us soon [emoji173]️





nicole0612 said:


> Dear Papertiger, I am so sorry for your loss, know that you are in our thoughts in this sad time.





Cookiefiend said:


> Oh dear. I’m so sorry for your loss. [emoji173]️





scarf1 said:


> Sorry to hear this. Condolences to you and your family.





Dextersmom said:


> I am sorry for your loss, papertiger.  I hope that you are doing some small things to take care of yourself during this difficult time.  We are here for you in our thoughts, but also if you want to chat, vent, whatever.





Julide said:


> My condolences Papertiger.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> My condolences as well.





Sheikha Latifa said:


> PT, we are with you. Stay strong!





EmileH said:


> My condolences papertiger.





gracekelly said:


> Very sorry for your loss.





Moirai said:


> @papertiger Sorry for your loss. Wishing you brighter days ahead.



Thank you so much for sympathy ad best wishes. That it's taken me so long to thank you is pretty inline with how rubbish I've been in every area of my life apart from work recently


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Has anyone ever purchased clothing from the French brand Agnes B? I wandered in today after admiring the mannequins in the window for the last few days, and accidentally came out with 5 new items! The fabrics they use are very comfortable and lightweight, and the style is that simple Parisian elegance/effortlessly chic look.



This jacket is Agnes B. It's unlined pure cotton and I wear it in the Summer when it's hot but I need a jacket because I can wash it in the machine (and there are not many jackets I can say that about). I would say their range is not made for taller women.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

eagle1002us said:


> Where did you get the glass cabinet?



It’s an Ikea Detolf.  I saw them in Ikea for fifty euros each and thought that would be really neat, so I checked the local secondhand listings and found 4 of them within a 3 day period that were ready for pickup, and I paid about 14 euros each on average for them, so for about the cost of one, I got 4!  Two of them have purses on display, in front of a window (perfect use for that wall since I want to let the natural light through but I don’t want to stand naked in front of it because my neighbor’s could see me from their yard—now my purses obscure the view into my closet), and one put inside my closet for jewelry and another one for lingerie.


----------



## scarf1

papertiger said:


> Doesn't hurt to take a couple of 'extra' scarves. Shoes maybe not, but a couple of scarves is practically negligible .


Actually, I have decided to delete 2 from the pic, and add a different one in.
We are traveling carry-on only, so one pair of shoes on my feet, one pair of flats in suitcase.


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> This jacket is Agnes B. It's unlined pure cotton and I wear it in the Summer when it's hot but I need a jacket because I can wash it in the machine (and there are not many jackets I can say that about). I would say their range is not made for taller women.


Your elephant brooch is fabulous.


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Your elephant brooch is fabulous.



Thank you, I am def loving the elephant, very proud of him. I hope we can save our elephants for the next generation.


----------



## cafecreme15

From my first day of work yesterday.Wearing a Reiss suit, Ted Baker silk top, my Hermes GP, and classic Jimmy Choos.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> From my first day of work yesterday.Wearing a Reiss suit, Ted Baker silk top, my Hermes GP, and classic Jimmy Choos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203538


Great professional look!


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> From my first day of work yesterday.Wearing a Reiss suit, Ted Baker silk top, my Hermes GP, and classic Jimmy Choos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203538


The suit fits you beautifully. Hope you had a great first day!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> From my first day of work yesterday.Wearing a Reiss suit, Ted Baker silk top, my Hermes GP, and classic Jimmy Choos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203538



Amazing!
Congrats!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

cc15, very sharp and professional


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> From my first day of work yesterday.Wearing a Reiss suit, Ted Baker silk top, my Hermes GP, and classic Jimmy Choos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203538


You look fantastic! Hope you had a great first day! Tell us what you thought of the place.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> From my first day of work yesterday.Wearing a Reiss suit, Ted Baker silk top, my Hermes GP, and classic Jimmy Choos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203538



Congrats on the new job! You look amazing.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Great professional look!





Moirai said:


> The suit fits you beautifully. Hope you had a great first day!





HopelessBagGirl said:


> Amazing!
> Congrats!!





Sheikha Latifa said:


> cc15, very sharp and professional





Genie27 said:


> You look fantastic! Hope you had a great first day! Tell us what you thought of the place.





EmileH said:


> Congrats on the new job! You look amazing.


Thanks everyone!! This week was just orientation (still pretty exhausting having so much information thrown at you), and starting Monday I dive head first into work. It's been a fun week of reconnecting with colleagues with whom I interned last year, but it's still hard to believe that I have my first real grown up job!


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks everyone!! This week was just orientation (still pretty exhausting having so much information thrown at you), and starting Monday I dive head first into work. It's been a fun week of reconnecting with colleagues with whom I interned last year, but it's still hard to believe that I have my first real grown up job!


Not to mention your first real grown up paycheck!


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Not to mention your first real grown up paycheck!


That too! Which also comes with a lot of real grown up responsibilities! Health insurance contributions, 401k...my head is spinning!


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> This jacket is Agnes B. It's unlined pure cotton and I wear it in the Summer when it's hot but I need a jacket because I can wash it in the machine (and there are not many jackets I can say that about). I would say their range is not made for taller women.


This jacket looks fab on you!


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> This jacket looks fab on you!



Thank you XXX


----------



## cafecreme15

A couple of more work OOTDs. Top outfit wearing Gugliel Minotti, Peserico, and Aquazzura. Bottom outfit wearing Theory, L’agence, and Ferragamo


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> A couple of more work OOTDs. Top outfit wearing Gugliel Minotti, Peserico, and Aquazzura. Bottom outfit wearing Theory, L’agence, and Ferragamo
> View attachment 4206431
> View attachment 4206432


You look great! You've got this corporate work-dressing thing nailed. It took me years to figure it out, but my work environments kept changing.

Edit: Ok, I'm curious - do you wear your heels to commute? Change up in the office?


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> You look great! You've got this corporate work-dressing thing nailed. It took me years to figure it out, but my work environments kept changing.
> 
> Edit: Ok, I'm curious - do you wear your heels to commute? Change up in the office?



Thanks Genie!! I’ve noticed most people in my office tend to stick to more of a uniform, but I think it’s so fun to mix it up between dresses, skirts, trousers, suits, separates...

Oh I definitely change in the office! I either wear sneakers or my specifically designated gross subway ballet flats for the commute.


----------



## scarf1

An inspiring blog entry on unefemme.net 
Today she talks about dressing for a less than perfect body.


----------



## cafecreme15

Another work OOTD! These are my favorite shoes of the moment - Aquazzura Matilde 75mm pumps in navy suede. My shirt is also a cool snake skin sheen print, it doesn’t come out in the picture.


----------



## KOMAL SINGH

Cordeliere said:


> To get the ball rolling, I am going to share my newest joy.   I had been eying her for a long time trying to decide if she was awesome or just plain goofy.   Pocketbook Pup and Momasaurus pronounced her to be awesome and gave me the nudge I needed to hit “buy it now”.
> 
> 
> Neither the seller nor Bababebi knows the name of her model.   Bababebi thinks she may have only been sold in Japan.  She is a 2002 model in Raisin box.  She looks like a skinny precursor to the Toolbox. She is a little narrower and a little taller than a 28 Kelly.  My favorite thing about her is the closure mechanism as it is minimalist modern.
> 
> 
> I am accepting naming suggestions for her.   Preferably something that sounds faintly Japanese.
> View attachment 3800863
> 
> View attachment 3800864
> 
> View attachment 3800865


I am glad to be a part of the discussion.
I am really amazed to the purple hand bag.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

And I’m happy to report that my Operation Desert Lotus has come to an end. A happy end. Just got this with my BBB (birthday breakfast in bed)


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sheikha Latifa said:


> And I’m happy to report that my Operation Desert Lotus has come to an end. A happy end. Just got this with my BBB (birthday breakfast in bed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219676



Happy birthday! It’s beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## dharma

Sheikha Latifa said:


> And I’m happy to report that my Operation Desert Lotus has come to an end. A happy end. Just got this with my BBB (birthday breakfast in bed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219676


Happy birthday!!!!! It worked! I’m so happy for you, enjoy it, it’s so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Thank you ladies! And I'm happy that the project was successful


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> And I’m happy to report that my Operation Desert Lotus has come to an end. A happy end. Just got this with my BBB (birthday breakfast in bed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219676


It's gorgeous!!!!!! Happy birthday!

Edti; Who doesn't love a happy ending!


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> And I’m happy to report that my Operation Desert Lotus has come to an end. A happy end. Just got this with my BBB (birthday breakfast in bed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219676



Amazing! Happy birthday


----------



## Dextersmom

Sheikha Latifa said:


> And I’m happy to report that my Operation Desert Lotus has come to an end. A happy end. Just got this with my BBB (birthday breakfast in bed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219676


Happy Birthday!! This looks just stunning on you!


----------



## Meta

@Sheikha Latifa Happy Birthday and congrats on the birthday bling from VCA!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Thank you thank you ladies
We were taking my lotus out for a walk, went to Nobu at Atlantis (it’s a huge hotel here) and got lost there. Dress up Friday anyone?


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> And I’m happy to report that my Operation Desert Lotus has come to an end. A happy end. Just got this with my BBB (birthday breakfast in bed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219676



Amazing!!! It’s stunning and you are so clever!  Happy birthday!!! 

No dress up Friday for me! I dress up every day but Friday now! We do elevated casual Friday in my office - today I wore dark skinny jeans, a black T-shirt, a plaid banana republic blazer, and new Ferragamo flats to give my feet a break from heels.....

The damn flats ended up tearing my feet up more than any of my heels. My poor fiancé had to come meet me at the subway to bring me flip flops to change into so I could walk home from the train.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I was going to suggest a new club. A “loose a few kilos before 2019” club. Anyone wants to join me?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I would love to


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I would love to



I hired a personal trainer (I never did any physical activity in my life). If I never show up here, please know that I died doing push ups. I mean, one push up which I cannot even do properly.


----------



## tbbbjb

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I was going to suggest a new club. A “loose a few kilos before 2019” club. Anyone wants to join me?


I do.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

tbbbjb said:


> I do.



Send me membership fee and start loosing.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I don’t know about you ladies, but autumn for me is the time when I have the itch “I need to change something”. This is when I want to change everything. Usually end up with a facial and a couple of new shoes. 
This time, considering an upper eyelid surgery


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I don’t know about you ladies, but autumn for me is the time when I have the itch “I need to change something”. This is when I want to change everything. Usually end up with a facial and a couple of new shoes.
> This time, considering an upper eyelid surgery


Ha! Me too… I replaced all my make up products and bought some new lotions, potions, and serums. 
Very soon I should look like I'm in my 30's (okay my 40's) super quick based on the cost alone. DH might give me the frowny "What the H3ll did you do?" face when he sees the bill. 
I think about facial surgery - eyelid, neck, RB Face lines, etc… in fact thought about it on the drive in this morning. We were watching Shameless and Courtney Cox is in the last episode - I did not recognize her . Whoa Nellie - not good. And that's what stops me.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I do Botox on my crows feet every 6 months. My husband thinks it's dumb.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I told hubbie that she did smthing with her face! And he doesn’t believe me.
Potions, serums. I go to a Japanese site and spend money there. Then, I speak to my beauty guru (a close friend who is my source of knowledge about the beauty market news) and she tells me about her new night cream for $1,2 k. Seriously?! I cannot catch up
I don’t do Botox or fillers, just need to remove some extra skin from upper lids. Doing my research now, will report later.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I do Botox on my crows feet every 6 months. My husband thinks it's dumb.



Of course he does. They all do and say that looking after yourself is dumb. Until I missed 1 hair appointment and he said smth about my grey hair. And mentioned casually that he saw his old girlfriend and she didn’t age well. 
They like the result but find the process stupid


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I was at a college reunion and saw people 4 years older than me (43) who look fabulous and this woman 6 (45) years older than me scared the living bejeezus out of me because she looked like she could be 60. I guess a little bit of maintenance can be a good thing...?
Something tells me it's all genetics though.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I do Botox on my crows feet every 6 months. My husband thinks it's dumb.



Of course he does. They all do and say that looking after yourself is dumb. Until I missed 1 hair appointment and he said smth about my grey hair. And mentioned casually that he saw his old girlfriend and she didn’t age well. 
They like the result but find the process stupid


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Of course he does. They all do and say that looking after yourself is dumb. Until I missed 1 hair appointment and he said smth about my grey hair. And mentioned casually that he saw his old girlfriend and she didn’t age well.
> They like the result but find the process stupid



I don’t know why my message was repeated. I was on the plane and their internet is doing weird things. Hope it stopped at duplicating my messages and didn’t send a transfer instruction to my bank


----------



## cremel

Cafecreme! Your outfits are absolutely beautiful. You look professional in these suits.  You also have a perfect figure for these pieces.  Very well done! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## aki_sato

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I don’t know about you ladies, but autumn for me is the time when I have the itch “I need to change something”. This is when I want to change everything. Usually end up with a facial and a couple of new shoes.
> This time, considering an upper eyelid surgery


I feel like that when spring is at my door!!!

About loosing weight, I once read: “summer body is made in winter” !
Not that it got me anywhere  But it’s etched in my memory!


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> And I’m happy to report that my Operation Desert Lotus has come to an end. A happy end. Just got this with my BBB (birthday breakfast in bed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219676



Very Happy (belated) Birthday wishes form me too. What a glorious, stunning present, congratulations


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you thank you ladies
> We were taking my lotus out for a walk, went to Nobu at Atlantis (it’s a huge hotel here) and got lost there. Dress up Friday anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220518



Perfection!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

papertiger said:


> Perfection!



Love you


----------



## Meta

@Cordeliere We haven't heard from you in a while. Hope you're recovering well


----------



## CourtneyN_Y_C

Can anyone help me identify this bag?
Thanks


----------



## cafecreme15

CourtneyN_Y_C said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag?
> Thanks


Can't identify the bag, but I love this show! I wouldn't be surprised if this bag was made specially by the costume department, and is not otherwise available.


----------



## gracekelly

CourtneyN_Y_C said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag?
> Thanks


Could be a Bonnie Cashin for Coach.  I think they might have changed he handle though because she did not do two tone on bags.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Can't identify the bag, but I love this show! I wouldn't be surprised if this bag was made specially by the costume department, and is not otherwise available.



What's the show? Is it set in the past?


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> What's the show? Is it set in the past?


Amazon Prime:  The Amazing Mrs. Maisel

She has great clothes and it is set in the 60's


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Amazon Prime:  The Amazing Mrs. Maisel
> 
> She has great clothes and it is set in the 60's


----------



## snibor

gracekelly said:


> Amazon Prime:  The Amazing Mrs. Maisel
> 
> She has great clothes and it is set in the 60's



I like this show. It’s supposed to be late 1950s.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> What's the show? Is it set in the past?



It’s set in the late 1950s in NYC and focuses on a Jewish housewife in her 20s who decides to become a stand up comic. From a sitting standpoint, I think it’s one of the best shows on right now. And the cinematography and costumes are certainly the best eye candy on tv right now. I think you’d love it PT! Well worth a subscription to amazon prime if you haven’t one already.


----------



## papertiger

Love the sound of it already


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> It’s set in the late 1950s in NYC and focuses on a Jewish housewife in her 20s who decides to become a stand up comic. From a sitting standpoint, I think it’s one of the best shows on right now. And the cinematography and costumes are certainly the best eye candy on tv right now. I think you’d love it PT! Well worth a subscription to amazon prime if you haven’t one already.


I had seen the first season and loved it.  I watched the first two episodes last night and was disappointed.  I guess you all are correct and it is the late 1950's.  They are still wearing hats and gloves.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I had seen the first season and loved it.  I watched the first two episodes last night and was disappointed.  I guess you all are correct and it is the late 1950's.  They are still wearing hats and gloves.


I hope you decide to give it another shot! The writing was so snappy and funny this season.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I loved both seasons of Mrs Maizel!  I binged through them all.


----------



## Genie27

Hi ladies, can we please see some mod shots of your work and evening outfits for the dead of winter?

I’d love to see how you stay stylish when bundled up, even if your version of bundled-up is a T-shirt instead of a tank top.

I’m still enjoying the ease of wearing dresses - add thermal/heat tech tights, boots and a warm coat and I’m set for any reasonable commute on foot or transit.

Here are a couple of mine from the last couple of days. It’s been frigid here so I’m about as bundled up as I can be - sweater dress, cardigan, thermal tights, knee boots, alpaca coat, arm warmers, gloves, shawl and hat. At least I’m not in a sleeping bag parka.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Hi ladies, can we please see some mod shots of your work and evening outfits for the dead of winter?
> 
> I’d love to see how you stay stylish when bundled up, even if your version of bundled-up is a T-shirt instead of a tank top.
> 
> I’m still enjoying the ease of wearing dresses - add thermal/heat tech tights, boots and a warm coat and I’m set for any reasonable commute on foot or transit.
> 
> Here are a couple of mine from the last couple of days. It’s been frigid here so I’m about as bundled up as I can be - sweater dress, cardigan, thermal tights, knee boots, alpaca coat, arm warmers, gloves, shawl and hat. At least I’m not in a sleeping bag parka.



I have not taken any outfit photos on such a long time.  I can describe.

For work, during most of the winter I’m outside for a total of 5 minutes or less per day. Hence the vitamin D level low enough to cause adult rickets. Thus on most days I can get away with a skirt and lightweight cashmere sweater or a dress and a heavier tweed jacket. Sometimes tights and shoes. Often tights and boots. If I wear a chanel jacket these days I almost always wear a solid colored cashmere scarf. I think a patterned scarf is too much. Today it is 7. I need a real coat. If I’m running errands after work I need a real coat. In that case I’ll wear a skirt and heavier weight cashmere sweater or a dress and an Hermes cashmere shawl with one of my coats. Definitely boots. The boots that you coached me into buying were truly life altering. I used to think that trousers were warmer for cold weather but I actually find tights and boots warmer. I hardly ever wear trousers anymore. 

Spring and fall are the best times of year for outfits aren’t they? Dressing for very hot or very cold weather is a bit limiting. 

You outfits are really beautiful. Sweater dresses work so well for you. Where is your beautiful teal coat? (This one is pretty too.)


----------



## cafecreme15

Forgive my stocking feet - already took my heels off. On really cold days I’ll wear fleece tights, a heavy weight skirt (you’re right genie - warmer than trousers!), either a short or long sleeve shirt, and a blazer. I switch from my La Canadienne winter boots to heels once I’m in the office. Unfortunately most days I wear a sleeping bag puffy parka. I gave up on the wool outerwear, just not warm enough for walking when that biting wind comes blowing through.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Forgive my stocking feet - already took my heels off. On really cold days I’ll wear fleece tights, a heavy weight skirt (you’re right genie - warmer than trousers!), either a short or long sleeve shirt, and a blazer. I switch from my La Canadienne winter boots to heels once I’m in the office. Unfortunately most days I wear a sleeping bag puffy parka. I gave up on the wool outerwear, just not warm enough for walking when that biting wind comes blowing through.
> View attachment 4318627



Does your puffy coat fit over your blazer? That’s sometimes an issue for me. It either doesn’t fit over the blazer or it’s too warm in the car. I do sometimes just bring a jacket on top of my tote to change into when I get to the office.


----------



## cafecreme15

EmileH said:


> Does your puffy coat fit over your blazer? That’s sometimes an issue for me. It either doesn’t fit over the blazer or it’s too warm in the car. I do sometimes just bring a jacket on top of my tote to change into when I get to the office.



It fits more or less, though it can be a little tight in the arms and shoulders. I just deal with it since I have to walk a bit, and the subway is always cold waiting on the platform. If I drove I would definitely opt for something else!


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> It fits more or less, though it can be a little tight in the arms and shoulders. I just deal with it since I have to walk a bit, and the subway is always cold waiting on the platform. If I drove I would definitely opt for something else!



Yes walking in the city is a whole different situation. It can be brutal when the wind whips between the buildings.


----------



## periogirl28

Yes not having that much experience growing up, I wonder how you ladies stay warm and stylish. I don't wear wool as much as I do down and fur now, as they work very well at really low temps. Will follow this thread with interest.


----------



## Genie27

My winter coats are loose enough that I could wear a jacket under them, but I end up wearing cardigans mostly. Maybe tomorrow I will try a blazer underneath and see if I like it. 

@EmileH I do wear my teal coat a lot, but this one is warmer. The teal is easier to wear in fall and early winter. I rotate my 3 main coats plus my lole parka for wet/cold. It’s very slim cut and I’ve had it for several years. But it's hip length, so not as effective at keeping my lower half warm, and also doesn't look as nice over dresses as a knee length coat. 

@periogirl28 I grew up in a warmer climate as well, and I looked forward to wearing jackets and jumpers and hats and gloves when I finally moved to a 4-season country. But ask me again in March/April when I'm tired of wearing multiple layers.


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> Yes not having that much experience growing up, I wonder how you ladies stay warm and stylish. I don't wear wool as much as I do down and fur now, as they work very well at really low temps. Will follow this thread with interest.


Yes, please we need to see your lovely furs and wool dresses - even previous seasons, will do!


----------



## EmileH

Ok Genie, here was my suburban winter outfit. It warmed up to 40 today which felt balmy compared to the single digit highs earlier in the week.


----------



## EmileH

Oh I should say, j crew pencil skirt which I have in 8 colors, bompard cashmere sweater and scarf. Stuart weitzman boots. The pup has been sick all week so I was busy and only carried my neverfull today. He is doing better tonight.


----------



## pigleto972001

I bought a pair of knee high Stuart weitzman boots. I need to wear them. Also am trying to get into the tights and skirts/dresses theme. Can’t seem to stop wearing comfortable pants to work. Need to get back to wearing more cute stuff to work as opposed to slouchy and comfy [emoji4]

Sorry the pup is sick EmileH. Hope he’s better soon.


----------



## Genie27

EmileH said:


> Oh I should say, j crew pencil skirt which I have in 8 colors, bompard cashmere sweater and scarf. Stuart weitzman boots. The pup has been sick all week so I was busy and only carried my neverfull today. He is doing better tonight.


Oh, poor pup! Glad he's doing better. 

I love this look! That jacket is gorgeous and everything else works perfectly to feature it. 

Yay for mod shots too!

@pigleto972001 yes, you have so many cute C dresses - they are so comfy for work with the SW boots! I do change to office Crocs though, when I get in to work. I made sure I got the ones without the toe separator so that I could wear them with my tights. My C dresses are slouchy and comfy. (come over to the dark side, we have cookies, and no waistlines to bind)


----------



## Julide

EmileH said:


> Oh I should say, j crew pencil skirt which I have in 8 colors, bompard cashmere sweater and scarf. Stuart weitzman boots. The pup has been sick all week so I was busy and only carried my neverfull today. He is doing better tonight.


This is a great uniform!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Oh, poor pup! Glad he's doing better.
> 
> I love this look! That jacket is gorgeous and everything else works perfectly to feature it.
> 
> Yay for mod shots too!
> 
> @pigleto972001 yes, you have so many cute C dresses - they are so comfy for work with the SW boots! I do change to office Crocs though, when I get in to work. I made sure I got the ones without the toe separator so that I could wear them with my tights. My C dresses are slouchy and comfy. (come over to the dark side, we have cookies, and no waistlines to bind)



Yes dresses and skirts are sooo much more comfortable than trousers.

Thanks the pup is doing better. He’s enjoying his dinner at the moment whole I pick our an outfit for tomorrow. 

I really need to turn off the urge to buy an item that I like in every color available. I maybe wear 3 of the 8 pencil skirts on a regular basis. I also have these boots in 4 colors. I love them all but grey and black are worn most often.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks genie ! I like cookies. I hope the weitzmans can last all day. I got a grey suede pair to wear w the black and navy skirts !

I still love that plaid Chanel jacket ... one of The ones that got away [emoji173]️


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> Yes dresses and skirts are sooo much more comfortable than trousers.
> 
> Thanks the pup is doing better. He’s enjoying his dinner at the moment whole I pick our an outfit for tomorrow.
> 
> I really need to turn off the urge to buy an item that I like in every color available. I maybe wear 3 of the 8 pencil skirts on a regular basis. I also have these boots in 4 colors. I love them all but grey and black are worn most often.


Glad Emile is feeling better!  Yes, I also get the multiples urge!


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks genie ! I like cookies. I hope the weitzmans can last all day. I got a grey suede pair to wear w the black and navy skirts !
> 
> I still love that plaid Chanel jacket ... one of The ones that got away [emoji173]️



Thanks. I love it, but It fuzzes quite a bit. I think I’m  going to need to do a run with most of my jackets to Madame Paulette in the spring. 

I can wear my boots all day but I think you are on your feet more than me and on a harder surface. Carpet makes it so much easier to wear nice shoes. I do miss the days when I was moving around more. My job is so sedentary now.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Yes, please we need to see your lovely furs and wool dresses - even previous seasons, will do!


Too kind. They are having a cold snap in Europe. If it lasts awhile I may have to wear everything at once!


----------



## EmileH

Another winter outfit. The tunic portion of the two piece chanel set that I bought on eBay last year, Chanel blouse, Paule Ka skirt. These are wolford neon 20 tights which are semi sheer. I think semisheer tights are more flattering than opaque, but they are difficult to find.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ah.  Also love that blouse !! Yes I have trouble with the sheerness factor of the tights. Agree semisheer is preferable to opaque.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Ah.  Also love that blouse !! Yes I have trouble with the sheerness factor of the tights. Agree semisheer is preferable to opaque.



Thanks. I am so worried that I’ll ruin this blouse but I am determined to wear it more.


----------



## Genie27

Pssssttt...........I have a short story to share with people who would understand.....

Scene: A hectic Friday morning with multiple projects on the go. Piles of paper flying everywhere, phones ringing and emails pouring through my inbox. 

Ding, ding, ding, a missed call and two texts in quick succession on my cell. 

Hi Genie, I have news for you.

....

This just got in and I’d love to offer it to you

....

(Bated breath)


Fade to black.


----------



## Genie27

Later that day...

I rush to the store, after frantically rearranging my day....

Out of breath from running up the stairs to the salon, and hyper ventilating from excitement! I meet my SA and she ushers me into the salon. Some small talk later she says, let me go get it...

Cue Jeopardy finale music as I sit and wait. Thankfully not for long. My phone is almost dead, bf is not answering any of my texts and eeekkkkkkkk.....

I’m giddy, I’m so excited because I want to see *the colour*

I had to close my eyes as she opened it as I wanted to see the whole bag.

......


OMG it was instant love!

I still rationally pondered it and discussed it with her for another 45 minutes - use, practicality, colour, leather etc but I’d already made my mind up that it was a yes.

Without further ado....
From her ‘bag shrine’ on my LR console,
May I present my Etoupe Togo B30 GHW......


----------



## luckylove

What a wonderful story! We can all totally relate to that amazing moment getting "the call!" The bag is really gorgeous; enjoy her in the best of health! Congratulations!


----------



## ari

EmileH said:


> Thanks. I am so worried that I’ll ruin this blouse but I am determined to wear it more.


Emile, don’t worry! I have washed mine many times and it’s in perfect condition! Ironing the sleeves is a bit difficult, but it’s all right. My friend has the same and she washed it in the machine and it’s perfect. I still wash it by hand. 



Genie27 said:


> Later that day...
> 
> I rush to the store, after frantically rearranging my day....
> 
> Out of breath from running up the stairs to the salon, and hyper ventilating from excitement! I meet my SA and she ushers me into the salon. Some small talk later she says, let me go get it...
> 
> Cue Jeopardy finale music as I sit and wait. Thankfully not for long. My phone is almost dead, bf is not answering any of my texts and eeekkkkkkkk.....
> 
> I’m giddy, I’m so excited because I want to see *the colour*
> 
> I had to close my eyes as she opened it as I wanted to see the whole bag.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> OMG it was instant love!
> 
> I still rationally pondered it and discussed it with her for another 45 minutes - use, practicality, colour, leather etc but I’d already made my mind up that it was a yes.
> 
> Without further ado....
> From her ‘bag shrine’ on my LR console,
> May I present my Etoupe Togo B30 GHW......



Genie, major congrats! Beautiful bag!


----------



## EmileH

Genie, congratulations!!!!!! She is perfect and so very beautiful. Thank you for letting us share your joy, 

Ari thank you for the reassurance. I will handwash. It isn’t doing me any good hanging in my closet to just look at.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Later that day...
> 
> I rush to the store, after frantically rearranging my day....
> 
> Out of breath from running up the stairs to the salon, and hyper ventilating from excitement! I meet my SA and she ushers me into the salon. Some small talk later she says, let me go get it...
> 
> Cue Jeopardy finale music as I sit and wait. Thankfully not for long. My phone is almost dead, bf is not answering any of my texts and eeekkkkkkkk.....
> 
> I’m giddy, I’m so excited because I want to see *the colour*
> 
> I had to close my eyes as she opened it as I wanted to see the whole bag.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> OMG it was instant love!
> 
> I still rationally pondered it and discussed it with her for another 45 minutes - use, practicality, colour, leather etc but I’d already made my mind up that it was a yes.
> 
> Without further ado....
> From her ‘bag shrine’ on my LR console,
> May I present my Etoupe Togo B30 GHW......


So beautiful and versatile! Congrats!


----------



## pigleto972001

Genie yay !!!!! That is gorgeous. What a wonderful first bag !!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

EmileH said:


> Another winter outfit. The tunic portion of the two piece chanel set that I bought on eBay last year, Chanel blouse, Paule Ka skirt. These are wolford neon 20 tights which are semi sheer. I think semisheer tights are more flattering than opaque, but they are difficult to find.



Love the outfit!  I have the same blouse and I’m also scared of it!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Genie27 said:


> Later that day...
> 
> I rush to the store, after frantically rearranging my day....
> 
> Out of breath from running up the stairs to the salon, and hyper ventilating from excitement! I meet my SA and she ushers me into the salon. Some small talk later she says, let me go get it...
> 
> Cue Jeopardy finale music as I sit and wait. Thankfully not for long. My phone is almost dead, bf is not answering any of my texts and eeekkkkkkkk.....
> 
> I’m giddy, I’m so excited because I want to see *the colour*
> 
> I had to close my eyes as she opened it as I wanted to see the whole bag.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> OMG it was instant love!
> 
> I still rationally pondered it and discussed it with her for another 45 minutes - use, practicality, colour, leather etc but I’d already made my mind up that it was a yes.
> 
> Without further ado....
> From her ‘bag shrine’ on my LR console,
> May I present my Etoupe Togo B30 GHW......



Congrats, this bag is perfection!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Later that day...
> 
> I rush to the store, after frantically rearranging my day....
> 
> Out of breath from running up the stairs to the salon, and hyper ventilating from excitement! I meet my SA and she ushers me into the salon. Some small talk later she says, let me go get it...
> 
> Cue Jeopardy finale music as I sit and wait. Thankfully not for long. My phone is almost dead, bf is not answering any of my texts and eeekkkkkkkk.....
> 
> I’m giddy, I’m so excited because I want to see *the colour*
> 
> I had to close my eyes as she opened it as I wanted to see the whole bag.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> OMG it was instant love!
> 
> I still rationally pondered it and discussed it with her for another 45 minutes - use, practicality, colour, leather etc but I’d already made my mind up that it was a yes.
> 
> Without further ado....
> From her ‘bag shrine’ on my LR console,
> May I present my Etoupe Togo B30 GHW......



Woot! It’s gorgeous! [emoji173]️


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie, congrats. You can paint pictures with your words, my heart was pounding with you as I was reading this [emoji4]

The coldest I experienced this year was in London so here is my contribution. All Brunello Cucinelli and Nickolas Kirkwood shoes




Excuse the bathroom in the background - hotel rooms don’t give many option for selfies


----------



## nicole0612

Congrats Genie! What a perfect color and leather for your first birkin!


----------



## Genie27

And here she is with her ‘summers day’ twilly - she takes to colour so well!

I ended up taking the twilly off before I took her on her maiden voyage - I guess I am team no-twilly. She matches my SW boots perfectly.


----------



## periogirl28

@Genie27 Many, many congrats! I'm so happy that your SA finally came through for you. I remember the adrenaline rush while buying my Etoupe Birkin as well, probably a mixture of guilt, shock and happiness! Enjoy and I love the entire outfit.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> And here she is with her ‘summers day’ twilly - she takes to colour so well!
> 
> I ended up taking the twilly off before I took her on her maiden voyage - I guess I am team no-twilly. She matches my SW boots perfectly.


What a beautiful B! Will go so well with your outfits. Huge congrats and very happy for you!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Later that day...
> 
> I rush to the store, after frantically rearranging my day....
> 
> Out of breath from running up the stairs to the salon, and hyper ventilating from excitement! I meet my SA and she ushers me into the salon. Some small talk later she says, let me go get it...
> 
> Cue Jeopardy finale music as I sit and wait. Thankfully not for long. My phone is almost dead, bf is not answering any of my texts and eeekkkkkkkk.....
> 
> I’m giddy, I’m so excited because I want to see *the colour*
> 
> I had to close my eyes as she opened it as I wanted to see the whole bag.
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> OMG it was instant love!
> 
> I still rationally pondered it and discussed it with her for another 45 minutes - use, practicality, colour, leather etc but I’d already made my mind up that it was a yes.
> 
> Without further ado....
> From her ‘bag shrine’ on my LR console,
> May I present my Etoupe Togo B30 GHW......


OMG this is FABULOUS!! Congrats Genie! Please share mod pics so we can see how you pair it with your outfits!


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> And here she is with her ‘summers day’ twilly - she takes to colour so well!
> 
> I ended up taking the twilly off before I took her on her maiden voyage - I guess I am team no-twilly. She matches my SW boots perfectly.


You were made for each other! Looking perfect. Congrats!!


----------



## essiedub

Genie27 said:


> And here she is with her ‘summers day’ twilly - she takes to colour so well!
> 
> I ended up taking the twilly off before I took her on her maiden voyage - I guess I am team no-twilly. She matches my SW boots perfectly.


 So beautiful *Genie*! Love how the gold hardware warms up the grey! Fabulous with the boots! Congratulations!


----------



## Katel

Cordeliere said:


> While the rest of you are out shopping, I am home trying to push items out the door.   Momasaurus and PBP are giving me moral support, but I need more.   I can see how silly I am being trying to hang on to stuff I am not using.   Sharing my rationalizations makes me laugh at myself and makes it a bit easier.   By posting my inner dialogues, I am inviting you to laugh at me and ridicule me so that I say to myself  "All right.  I will let it go."
> 
> It is not hard to list things of value that I don't use.   I keep repeating PBP wisdom that it is not enough for something to be pretty, it has to be useful.   I have sold a gavroche and a pair of twillys and it is exciting to sell them and have money coming in instead of going out.   They were just sitting in the drawer, totally unused.   The only issue with selling silks is admitting I made a mistake buying them.   I think everyone goes through trial and error with Hermes and makes color mistakes.
> 
> What is killing me to get rid of is the purses I carried in the early 2000s.   We are talking about entry level designer bags, that I bought used off of ebay.   Not a lot of money invested in them and I got a ton of wear out of them.  (Hear that sigh of relief... Just saying that is helping me.)   I was going to sell them for $20 to $40 on ebay just because I want them to go to a good home.  I don't want them to suffer the indignity of being in a big bin at Goodwill.   Seriously.   How stupid is that???   Cordie, do you hear yourself???
> 
> Just sent DH out the door to goodwill with 30 of his shirts and 3 of my old bags.  He picked up the box and said "Are you sure?  There is a purse in here.  And it is purple."   I shrieked and actually swore at him.   He grabbed the box and ran for the door, realizing his mistake.
> 
> The old inexpensive bags I was going to sell first come down to the table to be photographed.   Photographing them reminds me of everything i loved about them in the first place.   I appreciate the nice leather, the useful dimensions, the great handles, and the comfortable opening size and closures.   I say the following things to myself:
> 
> If I get rid of this, I won't have a red purse.
> 
> I have been wanting another blue bag in a different shade.  This is a great color.  I could carry this.
> 
> I need an over the shoulder bag, and I carried this one a lot and got lots of compliments on it.
> 
> Isn't faux leopard fun?  (This was the easiest one to say naah to).
> 
> This will be a great bag when I am a really old lady and have trouble carrying a bag.  (ha ha  ridiculous huh?)
> 
> 
> The bags all heard these things and recognized their opportunity.   One by one they snuck back upstairs and into my closet.
> 
> 
> Today I forced them all back down to meet their fates.   And it makes me sad that they will be going.   I am telling myself that poor  people need nice bags.  And as DH said in an effort to be supportive, " You (me) should not hog them."
> 
> I have learned a couple of things from this:
> 
> It made it very clear that I am a bag person, not a scarf person.
> 
> It also makes it very clear that there is some number of bags, (12-16) that if I exceed, I can't use them all.   i thought my desire ideal bag number of 12 was very arbitrary, but now I can see the wisdom of it.
> 
> It is making me very very careful about what I let into my closet, because an unused item is too hard to get out.   Breaking up so hard to do.
> 
> I need some TPF vibes to awaken all of those potential buyers out there who are currently money challenged and who would be thrilled to have a really nice leather bag for $30 (including a matching wallet--haha) and draw them to my beloved bags who need new adopted homes.
> 
> I am ashamed and sad, but I did write this post to shame myself into letting these bags go through whatever path they need to take.  Thanks for letting me share my angst.



I love this post. This Is Me. Exactly.
 How is your rehoming going Cordy? Mine is going v slowly...like a turtle walking from Paris to Rome...
I miss this lovely thread,
 really the lovely people in this thread - and the dialogue.
Hi peeps! Happy almost springtime!


----------



## Katel

EmileH said:


> I have not taken any outfit photos on such a long time.  I can describe.
> 
> For work, during most of the winter I’m outside for a total of 5 minutes or less per day. Hence the vitamin D level low enough to cause adult rickets. Thus on most days I can get away with a skirt and lightweight cashmere sweater or a dress and a heavier tweed jacket. Sometimes tights and shoes. Often tights and boots. If I wear a chanel jacket these days I almost always wear a solid colored cashmere scarf. I think a patterned scarf is too much. Today it is 7. I need a real coat. If I’m running errands after work I need a real coat. In that case I’ll wear a skirt and heavier weight cashmere sweater or a dress and an Hermes cashmere shawl with one of my coats. Definitely boots. The boots that you coached me into buying were truly life altering. I used to think that trousers were warmer for cold weather but I actually find tights and boots warmer. I hardly ever wear trousers anymore.
> 
> Spring and fall are the best times of year for outfits aren’t they? Dressing for very hot or very cold weather is a bit limiting.
> 
> You outfits are really beautiful. Sweater dresses work so well for you. Where is your beautiful teal coat? (This one is pretty too.)


Which boots did @Genie27 coax you into buying? I am considering SW now.
I agree that spring and fall are much easier to style.


----------



## Katel

EmileH said:


> Yes dresses and skirts are sooo much more comfortable than trousers.
> 
> Thanks the pup is doing better. He’s enjoying his dinner at the moment whole I pick our an outfit for tomorrow.
> 
> I really need to turn off the urge to buy an item that I like in every color available. I maybe wear 3 of the 8 pencil skirts on a regular basis. I also have these boots in 4 colors. I love them all but grey and black are worn most often.


Realize I’m late here, but so glad your pup is feeling better. 
 Also wanted to say I have this “multiple of a great thing” problem and I’m just plain not buying now (hard) while I figure this out. Plus I have tons to give away.


----------



## EmileH

Hi,  Genie convinced me to try the otk boots in general. I tried multiple styles. I did not like the thigh high ones that tie at the top. I think the model that I bought is called all jack. It’s the kind that comes just above the knee, but it’s suede all the way around. I do not like the elasticized back of the 50/50. But mine are a similar shape. And they have a 1.5-2 inch block heel. 

The multiples thing is so hard. So far so good for not shopping much this year. One month in right? Almost 1.5 months? I downsized a lot last year and I continue to downsize more. I think its a very helpful exercise for so many reasons. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Katel

Genie27 said:


> And here she is with her ‘summers day’ twilly - she takes to colour so well!
> 
> I ended up taking the twilly off before I took her on her maiden voyage - I guess I am team no-twilly. She matches my SW boots perfectly.


Many congrats -  she is complementary to your style -everything is gorgeous!


----------



## Katel

EmileH said:


> Hi,  Genie convinced me to try the otk boots in general. I tried multiple styles. I did not like the thigh high ones that tie at the top. I think the model that I bought is called all jack. It’s the kind that comes just above the knee, but it’s suede all the way around. I do not like the elasticized back of the 50/50. But mine are a similar shape. And they have a 1.5-2 inch block heel.
> 
> The multiples thing is so hard. So far so good for not shopping much this year. One month in right? Almost 1.5 months? I downsized a lot last year and I continue to downsize more. I think its a very helpful exercise for so many reasons. Good luck with yours.


 Thank you for the info and encouragement - I am determined that this is my year to clear things out and rehome - especially where they’re not being used and loved.
ETA: the SW boots may be the lowland? I’m looking at those -  they look much more versatile than the H riding boots  I never wear.


----------



## EmileH

This is the model that I purchased. I have them in 4 colors ‍♀️


----------



## Katel

EmileH said:


> This is the model that I purchased. I have them in 4 colors.
> 
> View attachment 4336127


 oh I see, TU for the pic...found the alljack - gorgeous!
Haha - all 4 colors...well, boots are different - right?
(Looks to be on sale:
https://www.stuartweitzman-sale.com/98-alljack)
ETA:  not sure this is an authentic site?


----------



## momasaurus

it was so great to read @Cordeliere's post again - thanks, @Katel for reviving.  My turn to downsize bigtime and I'm taking it slowly. Not shopping will be key. I managed some fun time at H Madison today, admired things, fondled some, but did not even pick up a scarf!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> it was so great to read @Cordeliere's post again - thanks, @Katel for reviving.  My turn to downsize bigtime and I'm taking it slowly. Not shopping will be key. I managed some fun time at H Madison today, admired things, fondled some, but did not even pick up a scarf!



You are soooo good!


----------



## EmileH

Katel said:


> oh I see, TU for the pic...found the alljack - gorgeous!
> Haha - all 4 colors...well, boots are different - right?
> (Looks to be on sale:
> https://www.stuartweitzman-sale.com/98-alljack)
> ETA:  not sure this is an authentic site?



No idea if that site is legit. I bought  mine last year and I think they  change the specific styles each year.


----------



## chaneljewel

Katel said:


> Thank you for the info and encouragement - I am determined that this is my year to clear things out and rehome - especially where they’re not being used and loved.
> ETA: the SW boots may be the lowland? I’m looking at those -  they look much more versatile than the H riding boots  I never wear.


I’ve been downsizing too, katel.  Feels good to get rid of things and see space.  I’m not much of a keeper of what I don’t use anyway.  Seems I’m getting worse about purging too.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I’m afraid, my downsizing will happen naturally but without my consent. We are moving to the country of Oz. And I saw the way they dress there. I think I’m going to be the local freak


----------



## momasaurus

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I’m afraid, my downsizing will happen naturally but without my consent. We are moving to the country of Oz. And I saw the way they dress there. I think I’m going to be the local freak


Uh-oh. Anxious to hear more.  At least your sense of humor is always in style.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

momasaurus said:


> Uh-oh. Anxious to hear more.  At least your sense of humor is always in style.



No worries , I will report. There will be nagging and moaning


----------



## Joannadyne

Sheikha Latifa said:


> No worries , I will report. There will be nagging and moaning



Don’t forget to gnash your teeth. That always worked in Biblical times, no? Oh, wait, maybe not - I don’t recall any of the gnashers getting what they wanted ...  well, in any case, good luck with your move!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I had guests here in Dubai last week. They came just for 5 days and I wanted to do some touristy stuff  with them. Now, is this luck or what: how often does it rain in Dubai? Probably, 3-4 times a year? It started raining when I wanted to go to the beach with them.
Then, we were planning a trip to Abu Dhabi (that’s another Emirate). How often does the Pope come to the Emirates? Like never? He came, everything was shut for 2 days and we had to cancel.  
Although my daughter was happy - schools were shut too


----------



## Katel

momasaurus said:


> it was so great to read @Cordeliere's post again - thanks, @Katel for reviving.  My turn to downsize bigtime and I'm taking it slowly. Not shopping will be key. I managed some fun time at H Madison today, admired things, fondled some, but did not even pick up a scarf!


Well done! Major restraint. Props. Fondling is good for the soul -  and there’s no need to bring that puppy home each time right? 



chaneljewel said:


> I’ve been downsizing too, katel.  Feels good to get rid of things and see space.  I’m not much of a keeper of what I don’t use anyway.  Seems I’m getting worse about purging too.



Oh, best of luck to you and me in this challenge, CJ - we can do it!



Sheikha Latifa said:


> I’m afraid, my downsizing will happen naturally but without my consent. We are moving to the country of Oz. And I saw the way they dress there. I think I’m going to be the local freak


You could never be a freak - only outrageously chic.


----------



## periogirl28

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I had guests here in Dubai last week. They came just for 5 days and I wanted to do some touristy stuff  with them. Now, is this luck or what: how often does it rain in Dubai? Probably, 3-4 times a year? It started raining when I wanted to go to the beach with them.
> Then, we were planning a trip to Abu Dhabi (that’s another Emirate). How often does the Pope come to the Emirates? Like never? He came, everything was shut for 2 days and we had to cancel.
> Although my daughter was happy - schools were shut too


They have school rain days like snow days???


----------



## momasaurus

Katel said:


> Well done! Major restraint. Props. Fondling is good for the soul -  and there’s no need to bring that puppy home each time right?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, best of luck to you and me in this challenge, CJ - we can do it!
> 
> 
> You could never be a freak - only outrageously chic.


Well said. I have plenty of silk "puppies" here anyway!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

periogirl28 said:


> They have school rain days like snow days???



They shut the schools for the Pope of Rome ! Seriously, he came here
But yes, they shut schools for rain too. Thing is, there is no drainage system here - if it rains, the water just stays in all those tunnels. But they don’t shut schools for sand storms which happen much more often. 
Once,they shut everything because Dubai was picked for WorldExpo2020  Just because they wanted to celebrate - free ice cream, free donuts to everyone and huge fireworks on Burj Khalifa. It’s easy, the Ruler announces “tomorrow is a day off for everyone” - that’s it )
Back in the UK, we laughed because of snow days off-school, in Dubai, we laugh about rain days. I’m wondering why they would shut schools in Australia? Someone mentioned it on world news?


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> They have school rain days like snow days???


Everything would get flooded when I lived there.


Sheikha Latifa said:


> They shut the schools for the Pope of Rome ! Seriously, he came here
> But yes, they shut schools for rain too. Thing is, there is no drainage system here - if it rains, the water just stays in all those tunnels. But they don’t shut schools for sand storms which happen much more often.
> Once,they shut everything because Dubai was picked for WorldExpo2020  Just because they wanted to celebrate - free ice cream, free donuts to everyone and huge fireworks on Burj Khalifa. It’s easy, the Ruler announces “tomorrow is a day off for everyone” - that’s it )
> Back in the UK, we laughed because of snow days off-school, in Dubai, we laugh about rain days. I’m wondering why they would shut schools in Australia? Someone mentioned it on world news?


Giant spiders?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> Giant spiders?


Noooo, spiders and snakes are nothing  extraordinary to them. My god where am I going 
Anyone from Ozzzz here? 
A few years ago, when I was wearing Fusion sneakers there, I was told that I look like I’m growing fungus on my feet )) Just as I thought that I’m dressing  casually and successfully blending in


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

got this for st.Val. Just loved the ideas of Godzilla and St.Basil’s together, so surrealistic


----------



## Genie27

Hello!!!
I’m in closet re-org mode again! 

I just spent a half hour putting back all my vacation and work-week clothes (and realized I have a lot of clothes.) Then I spent an hour re-org my Stylebook app - so I can update new/donated/trashed. To see what I really need vs impulse buys. (Rabbit hole of resale sites last night had me eyeing lots of random things)

I really need to organize my physical closet by season now that I have several very specific items that don’t cross seasons. Then I might reach for a wider variety than my 2-week rotation of the same 8-10 outfits. SB was really good at helping me with that so am trying to get back in habit. 

But my new closet is not very functional - lots of wasted space and all my seasons mixed up. I should really do a separate section for sequins. 

And a section for evening - at our new annual convention there are usually 2-3 evening events, so I need a couple more dressy/eve/cocktail outfits to round it out. My black Milly silk trapeze dress has been used a lot (impulse buy with a great CPW). Two more easy eve pieces and probably a neutral (black/gold?) shoes + bag + shawl/jacket/cardi would be nice. 

Right now I have a magpie collection of random pretty pieces that don’t work well together - pastel evening-y shoe/bag combos, colourful moussie, a brushed gold sequin cardi. 

How did you ladies build your evening/cocktail wardrobe? 
How did you decide on the accessories? 

I never invested in evening items, because I rarely needed them, but it would be nice to have an evening-y bag (not clutch) that isn’t my pastel C mini. And evening shoes. I have a pair that is too high, another that is too blingy (overpowers any outfit) and a third that can blister. 

And what do you do for wrap/stole/jacket? 

(Obviously seasons affect this as well!)


----------



## EmileH

Oooh this is a great question! Can’t wait to see the answers. I’ll think about mine and write later. Evening clothes can be such a trap. They are pretty but usually high cpw.  If you want an evening bag that isn’t a clutch that you can use for more than just evening I think you need a small Kelly. ‍♀️


----------



## Mrs.Z

For an evening capsule collection I would suggest silver, gold or nude will work with just about anything.  This goes for shoes and bags.  

My go to evening bags are the Chanel clutch with chain (that they now make without a chain), they look like classic flaps but are flat and tuck nicely under your arm.  I also love the Hermes Egee or the Medor.  I think the smallest Lady Dior is also a great evening bag.  

Nude patent Louboutins work with anything but my go to evening shoe is the YSL Tribute in silver, gold or nude as they are actually comfortable and I can stand in them or long periods of time.  

For a jacket I usually wear a fur but for a light wrap an Hermes cashmere shawl is stunning if you can find a neutral that works well with your dress or something bold and colorful if wearing black.


----------



## Genie27

EmileH said:


> evening bag that isn’t a clutch that you can use for more than just evening I think you need a small Kelly


You read my mind!   I always said ‘no black bags’ but yes, a small black K GHW is forming in my mind. (In croc, but :hush: that may not be practical for my IRL)

@Mrs.Z I will check out Tributes! I have YSL low heel babies w/ankle strap and find them very comfy. 

My eve shoes are nude Rockstud kitten heels and I wear them with this C mini.  I wore them with a hot pink/red/white zebra Pegasus  moussie over the LBD as a shrug, for a spring event last year. 

But I always wonder if black shoes/bag would ‘go’ better with an LBD.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I have a black mini Kelly, while it’s a great evening bag bc of the shoulder strap it drives me insane as it holds literally nothing and I find it hard to get in and out of.  I prefer a Kelly Pochette, holds way more!  My next clutch is definitely a Kelly Cut, I find it so elegant but cannot seem to obtain one!!!!


----------



## Genie27

Mrs.Z said:


> I have a black mini Kelly, while it’s a great evening bag bc of the shoulder strap it drives me insane as it holds literally nothing and I find it hard to get in and out of.  I prefer a Kelly Pochette, holds way more!  My next clutch is definitely a Kelly Cut, I find it so elegant but cannot seem to obtain one!!!!


I would love some details on the differences in all these 

I had in mind a K25 for my lifestyle. 
The mini is 20 with a strap?
The Pochette has a top handle?
And the K Cut is longer with top handle? 

How useful are clutches for standing/cocktail events? Compared to seated, I mean. Hence my leaning towards  a strap/arm carry option. 

Sometimes I need to carry a whole set of keys/wallet/phone/makeup/misc and sometimes just some cash/phone/lip.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Genie27 said:


> I would love some details on the differences in all these
> 
> I had in mind a K25 for my lifestyle.
> The mini is 20 with a strap?
> The Pochette has a top handle?
> And the K Cut is longer with top handle?
> 
> How useful are clutches for standing/cocktail events? Compared to seated, I mean. Hence my leaning towards  a strap/arm carry option.
> 
> Sometimes I need to carry a whole set of keys/wallet/phone/makeup/misc and sometimes just some cash/phone/lip.



K25 is on my wishlist too, probably the perfect size and can work for evening.  

If you need to carry those items, Mini Kelly is probably not for you, I actually take my house key off the key ring and carry it solo to save space.  

Yes, Pochette has top handle, I find it roomy and the K Cut is the long one.  I’m not sure how practical it is, it looks roomy enough but I’m obsessed with it.  

I’m comfortable tucking a clutch under my arm and holding a drink, eating becomes tricky but I hate eating standing up.


----------



## Katel

Genie27 said:


> I would love some details on the differences in all these
> 
> I had in mind a K25 for my lifestyle.
> The mini is 20 with a strap?
> The Pochette has a top handle?
> And the K Cut is longer with top handle?
> 
> How useful are clutches for standing/cocktail events? Compared to seated, I mean. Hence my leaning towards  a strap/arm carry option.
> 
> Sometimes I need to carry a whole set of keys/wallet/phone/makeup/misc and sometimes just some cash/phone/lip.



Super questions on the Great Wardrobe Sort and inspiring as I am working on the same project, but for more functional wear, not evening ... looking forward to hearing ideas.
Going to jump in quickly and say my black lizard Kelly 25 is the perfect small day to evening bag - mostly as it has a shoulder strap - so I can hold other things in my hands and not worry about my bag.  I have owned the Kelly Pochette and the Kelly Elongue (precursor to Kelly Cut), and did not find them helpful, because you have to sit them down eventually - and I like to keep my bag close to me.
 Also, the 25 is a good travel bag if you don’t need to carry a lot around.  It tucks in your carry-on and it holds wallet, passport, camera, keys, phone, lipstick, etc.


----------



## EmileH

I really haven’t focused on dressy evening so much. That has been one area that I’m working on lately. 

My dressy bags are:
Bleu Saphir swift phw kelly cut- I love the way it tucks under my arm and I love the long lines of it.
Trench ghw cherche midi clutch in Epsom
Blue nuit ghw k28. This is the smallest I go for a kelly 
Bbk ghw kelly sellier
Wish list- black croc ghw kelly cut or pochette, light neutral k28 sellier 
I also sometimes use my black and gold or silver Chanel reissues for a low key look. 

Multiple SAs have told me that the mini kelly is too small for most people. I think you would like a kelly 25.

Dressy shoes
Blue manolo hangisi
Several other different pairs of manolo or jimmy choo pointed toe pumps
Louboutins in nude or black patent, one pair in kind of strappy suede. I try to limit to 85 mm

I never took the rockstud plunge although I was tempted. The tributes look so fun. I’m also considering a pair of dior very lady like heels.

Eveningwear for me is almost always a black dress. Sometimes my dior bar suit. Depending on the weather and occasion I have worn a black trench, a leather jacket, a chanel lbj, a tuxedo jacket or a fur collar cashmere coat. I rarely wear my shawls as shawls but I should. There was a chanel evening jacket that I loved that got away. Wish I had that one. I really try to use my clothes for multiple purposes and mix and match things. 

I am also thinking through my jewelry options for dress up. That’s kind of a work in progress and a long term goal.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> I would love some details on the differences in all these
> 
> I had in mind a K25 for my lifestyle.
> The mini is 20 with a strap?
> The Pochette has a top handle?
> And the K Cut is longer with top handle?
> 
> How useful are clutches for standing/cocktail events? Compared to seated, I mean. Hence my leaning towards  a strap/arm carry option.
> 
> Sometimes I need to carry a whole set of keys/wallet/phone/makeup/misc and sometimes just some cash/phone/lip.


A 25K is probably most versatile and useful for you. I think it would look fab on you. Day to cocktail and best thing, has strap. 
20 holds a phone (not Plus) maybe lipstick and Calvi, that's it. Has strap. I find it hard to use and have declined so far. 
Pouchette hand held only, carries above and a bit more
KC longer, also hand held, best capacity of the 3 clutches.


----------



## periogirl28

@EmileH 
My dear I would love you to find a silk crepe dress in a jewel tone which you think you could wear daytime semi formal and into cocktails. Something like Roland Mouret in Amethyst or Sapphire, even a green for example. Could you consider a special Brocade coat? I love those. Maybe metallic heel sandals for evening or a jewel buckle ankle boot. For jewellery I think you would do fine with VCA pave diamond anything.
You NEED a KP/ KC.


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> @EmileH
> My dear I would love you to find a silk crepe dress in a jewel tone which you think you could wear daytime semi formal and into cocktails. Something like Roland Mouret in Amethyst or Sapphire, even a green for example. Could you consider a special Brocade coat? I love those. Maybe metallic heel sandals for evening or a jewel buckle ankle boot. For jewellery I think you would do fine with VCA pave diamond anything.
> You NEED a KP/ KC.


Ooh, some really great ideas to ponder here!

I’m garnering an appreciation for pave and other bling. I just recently started wearing rings again after buying the rose gold galop w diamond, and the punk CdA w diamonds. Now feel naked without, so I need something in silver or white gold. Haha.

Actually am pondering diamond studs or drop earrings or something larger like frivoles for daily use, but am having a really hard time narrowing down. My ears are mostly covered by my hair, so I find drops to be more visible. 

So many different desires, I have to be really disciplined with my acquisitions.

I can’t have all the things right away, so I have to plan ahead.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> You read my mind!   I always said ‘no black bags’ but yes, a small black K GHW is forming in my mind. (In croc, but :hush: that may not be practical for my IRL)
> 
> @Mrs.Z I will check out Tributes! I have YSL low heel babies w/ankle strap and find them very comfy.
> 
> My eve shoes are nude Rockstud kitten heels and I wear them with this C mini.  I wore them with a hot pink/red/white zebra Pegasus  moussie over the LBD as a shrug, for a spring event last year.
> 
> But I always wonder if black shoes/bag would ‘go’ better with an LBD.



These are lovely and I remember you saying that the shoes are very comfortable. 

Unless a black dress has a lot of sequins or detail or you are wearing really eye catching jewelry I think black shoes and bag with a black dress are too borking.

I think  a k25 would be ideal for you if you want a strap. 

I can show what my kelly cut holds. They do seem more difficult to find than pochettes. I think the capacity is similar. But obviously there is no strap for either. I do not use the top handle. I just tuck it under my arm. I generally do not eat standing up either. I just cannot manage it all gracefully.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Mrs.Z said:


> For an evening capsule collection I would suggest silver, gold or nude will work with just about anything.  This goes for shoes and bags.
> 
> My go to evening bags are the Chanel clutch with chain (that they now make without a chain), they look like classic flaps but are flat and tuck nicely under your arm.  I also love the Hermes Egee or the Medor.  I think the smallest Lady Dior is also a great evening bag.
> 
> Nude patent Louboutins work with anything but my go to evening shoe is the YSL Tribute in silver, gold or nude as they are actually comfortable and I can stand in them or long periods of time.
> 
> For a jacket I usually wear a fur but for a light wrap an Hermes cashmere shawl is stunning if you can find a neutral that works well with your dress or something bold and colorful if wearing black.



I was just going to write that!
My favourite evening bags are black Dior Lady mini stingray and pearly mini Diorissimo 
The best shoes ever for me are YSL Tributes in crackled grey  metallic leather and Malone Souliers


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> @EmileH
> My dear I would love you to find a silk crepe dress in a jewel tone which you think you could wear daytime semi formal and into cocktails. Something like Roland Mouret in Amethyst or Sapphire, even a green for example. Could you consider a special Brocade coat? I love those. Maybe metallic heel sandals for evening or a jewel buckle ankle boot. For jewellery I think you would do fine with VCA pave diamond anything.
> You NEED a KP/ KC.



Thank you. These are great ideas. 

I do not go to many semi formal events and when I do they are often business related. So I need to be somewhat low key. 

I have a few non work related semi formal events coming in 2020 so I will focus on adding a jewel tone dress. That might be nice. I would love a brocade coat. I think I will be haunted by that Chanel coat forever but at the time I was concentrating on more wearable everyday pieces. I’m glad you agree on the pochette. [emoji6]

For jewelry: Genie my hair is thick too. For now I am enjoying wearing my yg frivole ring and large earrings either on their own or mixed with Alhambra for evening. I love the combination of just statement earrings and a cocktail ring. I can see you more with dangling two motif earrings.  I have not gotten into diamonds much. They will have to wait until I meet other financial goals. But of course I like to day dream about the many options. Frivole pave? Alhambra pave? Maybe Paris sevres blue with pave? Sigh.


----------



## Genie27

Outfit of the day....for @Cordeliere 
Hope you are doing well!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Outfit of the day....for @Cordeliere
> Hope you are doing well!



Lovely outfit.


----------



## pigleto972001

Genie27 said:


> Outfit of the day....for @Cordeliere
> Hope you are doing well!



This cardigan is one of the greats !!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Outfit of the day....for @Cordeliere
> Hope you are doing well!


I  both looks!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Outfit of the day....for @Cordeliere
> Hope you are doing well!


Just fabulous, Genie!


----------



## Genie27

Thank you all! The cardi seems to be quite slimming because of the vertical lines. I'm still trying to minimise my purchases as they seem to be super high ticket items, even at resale. 

I'd love to see more outfit pics here - it's always inspiring to see how you all style your clothes!


----------



## cafecreme15

Some recent work OOTD’s


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Some recent work OOTD’s
> View attachment 4364084
> View attachment 4364086
> View attachment 4364087
> View attachment 4364089
> View attachment 4364091


Gorgeous! Great job with looking professional and stylish. I love the new C skirts.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous! Great job with looking professional and stylish. I love the new C skirts.



Thanks! I’m so glad I have a job where I can dress up. I truly enjoy getting dressed every morning.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks! I’m so glad I have a job where I can dress up. I truly enjoy getting dressed every morning.


You also know how to do it for where you work.  That is more than half the battle for many people who are clueless after years of wearing tee shirts and jeans.  You look great!  Sophisticated and tasteful, well dressed, but not over the top.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> You also know how to do it for where you work.  That is more than half the battle for many people who are clueless after years of wearing tee shirts and jeans.  You look great!  Sophisticated and tasteful, well dressed, but not over the top.


Thanks so much! I see so many people here fall into the trap of wearing the same uninspired and monotonous things, so I try hard to keep things interesting for myself.


----------



## Genie27

Yep that is truly a ballte I have not always won.

I still struggle with what to wear that is event appropriate.
Case in point - my upcoming work trip is 4 days of full day business events, followed by dress-up evenings ranging from casual to formal.

I'm trying to balance my desire to travel light - carry-on only, with my desire to dress up nicely/comfortably. I could have managed if it was warmer, but Dallas is still prett cold, so I need to take heavier/bulkier items. And I have to bring samples and docs back, so I can/should take a check-in suitcase.

Should I take my (new, so still excited about, please excuse the giddiness) B for flight/day? Is it too ostentatious - these are business peers, but in a casual industry - male dominated, the women do tend to dress up more than the men.

I'm taking my C mini for evening, rockstuds and/or the Prada jewelled (very comfy for the height). The Choos are gorgeous but I can’t walk in them. But I'm not allowed toget rid of them. Haha


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Yep that is truly a ballte I have not always won.
> 
> I still struggle with what to wear that is event appropriate.
> Case in point - my upcoming work trip is 4 days of full day business events, followed by dress-up evenings ranging from casual to formal.
> 
> I'm trying to balance my desire to travel light - carry-on only, with my desire to dress up nicely/comfortably. I could have managed if it was warmer, but Dallas is still prett cold, so I need to take heavier/bulkier items. And I have to bring samples and docs back, so I can/should take a check-in suitcase.
> 
> Should I take my (new, so still excited about, please excuse the giddiness) B for flight/day? Is it too ostentatious - these are business peers, but in a casual industry - male dominated, the women do tend to dress up more than the men.
> 
> I'm taking my C mini for evening, rockstuds and/or the Prada jewelled (very comfy for the height). The Choos are gorgeous but I can’t walk in them. But I'm not allowed toget rid of them. Haha
> View attachment 4364896
> View attachment 4364897



Check a bag. Bring things that you will have fun wearing. Bring the birkin. Bring a lock for your suitcase and lock the birkin in your suitcase when it’s not with you. It’s not foolproof but provides some protection and I do not like to leave temptation lying out in plain sight. Bring a longchamp or something to put the birkin in for security check. You don’t want to put it in the dirty bins or on the belt. The Prada shoes are lovely.


----------



## Cookiefiend

EmileH said:


> Check a bag. Bring things that you will have fun wearing. Bring the birkin. Bring a lock for your suitcase and lock the birkin in your suitcase when it’s not with you. It’s not foolproof but provides some protection and I do not like to leave temptation lying out in plain sight. Bring a longchamp or something to put the birkin in for security check. You don’t want to put it in the dirty bins or on the belt. The Prada shoes are lovely.


Excellent advice from EmileH!
Bring the B - it's beautiful and makes you happy. 
Both pairs of shoes are fabulous, but I'd take the shoes that are more comfortable for both standing around and walking. I'm so uncomfortable when my feet hurt.


----------



## gracekelly

I have locked my bag in the room safe. They are big enough for a 28 Kelly or Chanel flap. Not sure if a 30 will fit. I agree about keeping things out is sight. The only problem with things in the suitcase is that a thief could just walk out with it in hand, however I do put away some expensive clothing in there as well if I don’t want to leave it out.   
Unless you have total control over your  B during the day I would leave it home. You might want a shoulder bag if you are going around picking up samples etc.


----------



## Genie27

I would need to alternate evening shoes - I don't think my feet will like me if I wear the same ones for 3 days straight. So my silver or burgundy low heel pumps could be worn for day + the most casual evening.

The B would be out with me all day, so only in the room at night. It's more a matter of it getting undue attention. It will definitely go into a tote at the airport both ways, with a copy of my receipt for customs. 

But I've carried it to work/shop for the last few days and it's not at noticeable as I was afraid it would be. My neighbourhood is more LV/MK/Coach so a Gucci mono or C flap would be much more conspicuous than any of my H bags.


----------



## EmileH

Anything to slow down a potential thief is good. I also sometimes skip the turndown in the evening  and keep the do no disturb sign on the door. I do not go crazy and I enjoy my stuff while traveling but I try to do small things that make common sense. Like grace I also lock my expensive rtw in the suitcase.


----------



## pigleto972001

To be honest the only time I take my H bags or nice rtw with me is if I’m staying with family or a friend. It just makes me nervous and I’m an anxious person at baseline [emoji4] I know a lady who had a Chloe bag stolen from
her hotel room even after she hid it.  I guess my advice is just do what you’re comfortable with [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> To be honest the only time I take my H bags or nice rtw with me is if I’m staying with family or a friend. It just makes me nervous and I’m an anxious person at baseline [emoji4] I know a lady who had a Chloe bag stolen from
> her hotel room even after she hid it.  I guess my advice is just do what you’re comfortable with [emoji4]



That’s so scary. I think you have to do what makes you comfortable. I have seen a range of behavior as far as how people handle their stuff. It does add stress to one’s life to have this stuff that really cannot be replaced.


----------



## Genie27

To be honest the hotel security issue did not really cross my mind in that sense. I always use the safe and lock my suitcase, if I'm not in the room. And I skip turndown/put out DND sign for evening. BF is the one who leaves his passport and laptop out on the table when we go out. 

But I come from countries where passports are locked in the safe, and pickpockets/thieves are a real problem. So I tend to be vigilant. BFs passport is either on his dresser or desk. 

When I traveled solo on vacations, I never wore any expensive jewelry or noteable logos etc. But for work, and more recent urban trips it's a bit different - I need the nicer items that I use on a daily basis at home anyway. If I can wear it here, I feel OK wearing it in an urban centre.


----------



## pigleto972001

The nice items we love represent home to us. It makes sense to have them with us on trips. I totally get it. I think you got this [emoji173]️- 

Funnily enough when I take the jypsiere on the subway in nyc my husband insists on wearing it crossbody w a scowl. Haha !


----------



## Genie27

Yeah - I have taken my Jypsiere and Pico on the subway and streetcar in my city and it's fine, but I'm extra cautious with the open Pico on crowded buses. The B has been on the streetcar and subway on a Sunday afternoon. I'd probably close the flap and hold it inwards if I had to do a crowded area.

I don't take rush hour transit - that's a whole other ball game - I'm pretty sure I would have a different idea of a daily bag. I don't know how comfortable I'd feel in transit in an unfamiliar city either.


----------



## gracekelly

@genie, I doubt that the Birkin will cause that much undo attention in and of itself.  It is what is inside a bag that most thieves want, which is your wallet and CC a perhaps passport and then they throw the bag in the trash or an alley.  I find that on a daily basis, the LV and Chanel are much higher profile bags and they tend to get noticed more.  Your bag is a neutral color it's not like it is red or orange and that much of an eye catcher.  I would leave it home.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

My god it never even crossed my mind that I need to lock my bag! Good idea. Our “crime free environment” is spoiling us - this is how we (me in particular) lose stuff when travelling 
I thought that Genie meant whether it would attract attention of her colleagues.
Honestly, in professional circles  like high end lawyers and bankers wearing a Hermes to work/business events is considered bad taste/vulgar and yes these people know what a B is. But I don’t know about other professions


----------



## EmileH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> My god it never even crossed my mind that I need to lock my bag! Good idea. Our “crime free environment” is spoiling us - this is how we (me in particular) lose stuff when travelling
> I thought that Genie meant whether it would attract attention of her colleagues.
> Honestly, in professional circles  like high end lawyers and bankers wearing a Hermes to work/business events is considered bad taste/vulgar and yes these people know what a B is. But I don’t know about other professions



To quote Rhett Butler, “frankly my dear, I do not give a damn” what others think of the things that I worked hard to earn. I use them and enjoy them. I just use common sense about safeguarding them.

Why should a career woman who worked hard to buy something for herself be judged? Are men’s expensive suits and watches judged? Probably not as harshly.


----------



## dharma

EmileH said:


> To quote Rhett Butler, “frankly my dear, I do not give a damn” what others think of the things that I worked hard to earn. I use them and enjoy them. I just use common sense about safeguarding them.
> 
> Why should a career woman who worked hard to buy something for herself be judged? Are men’s expensive suits and watches judged? Probably not as harshly.





Sheikha Latifa said:


> My god it never even crossed my mind that I need to lock my bag! Good idea. Our “crime free environment” is spoiling us - this is how we (me in particular) lose stuff when travelling
> I thought that Genie meant whether it would attract attention of her colleagues.
> Honestly, in professional circles  like high end lawyers and bankers wearing a Hermes to work/business events is considered bad taste/vulgar and yes these people know what a B is. But I don’t know about other professions



Interesting thoughts on both sides. I think it’s all in the presentation. Cristine Legarde is at the pinnacle of finance and I don’t think her H pieces are worn in a vulgar fashion in the slightest. 
Like Genie, women in my career world are allowed a lot of creative freedom. I literally can’t think of a single look that would get side eye except a conservative suit
Genie, as far as using the Birkin for the trip, if reasonable security care is taken I don’t see a problem. For me, my Birkins are totes and pretty uncomfortable for most uses except as a tote bag to and from places. I would hate to have to hold it all day and would choose a bag with a strap. Have fun!!!


----------



## gracekelly

I totally agree with @EmileH as far as wearing what you have worked hard for.  For many years I had to be careful and wasn’t able to wear certain things when entertaining work colleagues. That is one thing that retirement had freed me from and I can wear it all now without that consideration. My only consideration and always had been is safety.   When I travel I like to use less high profile bags for the most part, however there have been many times I have taken  a Kelly or Birkin with me but I wasn’t playing the tourist so much.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

EmileH said:


> To quote Rhett Butler, “frankly my dear, I do not give a damn” what others think of the things that I worked hard to earn. I use them and enjoy them. I just use common sense about safeguarding them.
> 
> Why should a career woman who worked hard to buy something for herself be judged? Are men’s expensive suits and watches judged? Probably not as harshly.



And yet there is time and place for everything. It’s not the question of the price - it’s the question of how flashy and in your face  it is. No one would  kick you out for wearing smthing flashy but you don’t want to make an impression as a bimbo. Same with flashy expensive watches for man, jewellery etc. Watches can be expensive but no bling. 
I used to wear Chanel to the office but never with big Cc, and aged hardware turned to me when going to meetings


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Honestly, in professional circles  like high end lawyers and bankers wearing a Hermes to work/business events is considered bad taste/vulgar and yes these people know what a B is. But I don’t know about other professions


My industry is not high end, so I'm curious about what high end lawyers and bankers wear to work/business events?
And who wears B's in your neck of the woods? Ladies who drop off kids to private school?



EmileH said:


> To quote Rhett Butler, “frankly my dear, I do not give a damn” what others think of the things that I worked hard to earn. I use them and enjoy them. I just use common sense about safeguarding them.
> 
> Why should a career woman who worked hard to buy something for herself be judged? Are men’s expensive suits and watches judged? Probably not as harshly.


Yeah, it took me long enough to get to this point, I'm not going to keep my nice things only for very special occasions. every weekend and weekday is a special occasion



dharma said:


> Cristine Legarde is at the pinnacle of finance and I don’t think her H pieces are worn in a vulgar fashion in the slightest.


Exactly, at the end of the day, a bag carried/used like CL's is a bag - a functional item to carry possessions from point A to B. If someone wants to spend 12k on it and use it for a decade, versus 50 bucks and replace every year or month or week.




Sheikha Latifa said:


> And yet there is time and place for everything. It’s not the question of the price - it’s the question of how flashy and in your face  it is. No one would  kick you out for wearing smthing flashy but you don’t want to make an impression as a bimbo. Same with flashy expensive watches for man, jewellery etc. Watches can be expensive but no bling.
> I used to wear Chanel to the office but never with big Cc, and aged hardware turned to me when going to meetings


I highly doubt anyone would think EmileH was a bimbo. I, on the other hand...get underestimated all the time. My clothes and accessories can present a certain gravitas better than my demeanor and height.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> My industry is not high end, so I'm curious about what high end lawyers and bankers wear to work/business events?
> And who wears B's in your neck of the woods? Ladies who drop off kids to private school?
> 
> 
> Yeah, it took me long enough to get to this point, I'm not going to keep my nice things only for very special occasions. every weekend and weekday is a special occasion
> 
> 
> Exactly, at the end of the day, a bag carried/used like CL's is a bag - a functional item to carry possessions from point A to B. If someone wants to spend 12k on it and use it for a decade, versus 50 bucks and replace every year or month or week.
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt anyone would think EmileH was a bimbo. I, on the other hand...get underestimated all the time. My clothes and accessories can present a certain gravitas better than my demeanor and height.



You present yourself very professionally. But I know what you mean about being petite.

Here here to every day and weekend being an occasion.

It’s such an incredibly wonderful thing to reach a point in life when you are content, at peace, feel good about your accomplishments and do not care about or seek the approval of others.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

To make it clear, I don’t think that a B is vulgar. It’s a nice everyday bag. So, you don’t need to prove anything to me.
But flashing obviously expensive items with brand logos in the office is considered bad taste, like you are nouveau riche desperate to belong. If you want to parade your “things that you worked hard to earn”, go ahead. No one will say anything. You just won’t be taken seriously - like this is what you worked hard for, congrats you got it [emoji4]
That said, they all wear very expensive clothes/shoes. You can tell by the quality, the fabric, the cut. Just no obvious brand names - there is class in it

To clarify more - I know only  about lawyers and investment bankers. Have no idea about other professions - I’m sure it is acceptable in many other professions


----------



## Katel

EmileH said:


> You present yourself very professionally. But I know what you mean about being petite.
> 
> *Here here to every day and weekend being an occasion.
> 
> It’s such an incredibly wonderful thing to reach a point in life when you are content, at peace, feel good about your accomplishments and do not care about or seek the approval of others*.



Yes amen!


----------



## Katel

Sheikha Latifa said:


> To make it clear, I don’t think that a B is vulgar. It’s a nice everyday bag. So, you don’t need to prove anything to me.
> But flashing obviously expensive items with brand logos in the office is considered bad taste, like you are nouveau riche desperate to belong. If you want to parade your “things that you worked hard to earn”, go ahead. No one will say anything. You just won’t be taken seriously - like this is what you worked hard for, congrats you got it [emoji4]
> That said, they all wear very expensive clothes/shoes. You can tell by the quality, the fabric, the cut. Just no obvious brand names - there is class in it
> 
> To clarify more - I know only  about lawyers and investment bankers. Have no idea about other professions - I’m sure it is acceptable in many other professions



Don’t our perceptions differ depending on culture and location/environment, etc.? In many places, a Birkin/Kelly, etc., is de rigueur...but I share the opinion that whatever you love, wear! Period.


----------



## EmileH

Semi casual Friday. Chanel knit dress, Georges Rech wool moto jacket, Hermes shawl and SW boots.


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> Semi casual Friday. Chanel knit dress, Georges Rech wool moto jacket, Hermes shawl and SW boots.
> 
> View attachment 4366325


You always look wonderful!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Katel said:


> Don’t our perceptions differ depending on culture and location/environment, etc.? In many places, a Birkin/Kelly, etc., is de rigueur...but I share the opinion that whatever you love, wear! Period.



Totally, I’m sure there are many other more “relaxed” business environments. I was only writing about what I know

And so true about the location. Dubai is spoiling everyone - I can see how British lawyers, who normally buy classic cars and are very polite drivers, are changing quickly. They are now buying Maserati’s and drive like crazy breaking all rules. And my husband’s PA asked for a LV for Christmas [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Totally, I’m sure there are many other more “relaxed” business environments. I was only writing about what I know
> 
> And so true about the location. Dubai is spoiling everyone - I can see how British lawyers, who normally buy classic cars and are very polite drivers, are changing quickly. They are now buying Maserati’s and drive like crazy breaking all rules. And my husband’s PA asked for a LV for Christmas [emoji4]


So interesting how the ethos can be so different from place to place even in regards to business.  When  you move to Australia, you will find things are different and will have to learn what makes that place tick.  A challenge!


----------



## Genie27

Sheikha Latifa said:


> To make it clear, I don’t think that a B is vulgar. It’s a nice everyday bag. So, you don’t need to prove anything to me.
> But flashing obviously expensive items with brand logos in the office is considered bad taste, like you are nouveau riche desperate to belong. If you want to parade your “things that you worked hard to earn”, go ahead. No one will say anything. You just won’t be taken seriously - like this is what you worked hard for, congrats you got it [emoji4]
> That said, they all wear very expensive clothes/shoes. You can tell by the quality, the fabric, the cut. Just no obvious brand names - there is class in it
> 
> To clarify more - I know only  about lawyers and investment bankers. Have no idea about other professions - I’m sure it is acceptable in many other professions



It’s unfortunate that you experienced such appearance-bias in your career. 

If my lawyers and bankers think I’m nouveau riche, then they can bite their tongues and laugh behind my back while cashing my cheques. Or they can look for clients of their caliber. As long as they do their job competently, I don’t really care what they think about my arriviste appearance. They either take me seriously after the first conversation or we don’t do business. I don’t have time for this sh*t.

And if my staff has difficulty taking me seriously because of what I’m wearing to the office, then they and I have bigger problems to deal with.

My personal experience has been that my better quality clothes (obvious logo or not) usually provide me with better interactive experiences than my more casual or dress down outfits. I’m going to run with that.


----------



## EmileH

At my first job right out of training my boss actually encouraged me to splurge a bit on myself and buy some nice things because patients would take me more seriously especially at that young age. Not that my clothes were shabby but they were lower priced because that’s what I could afford in training. A patient once expressed concern to me about a colleague’s abilities because she did not present herself well in the way she dressed. Of course i defended that she was an excellent surgeon and very busy. So it can cut both ways.

I do not think any of the contributors to this thread dress over the top with a lot of logos or in your face stuff. We all do a little tasteful CC here or there. I’m not offended by that. At a certain age the world expects you to have made it and to have a few perks to show for it. 
Life is really just too short to judge or worry about what others think.


----------



## Genie27

EmileH said:


> A patient once expressed concern to me about a colleague’s abilities because she did not present herself well in the way she dressed. Of course i defended that she was an excellent surgeon and very busy.


Yes, I have seen this scenario play out. Not so much for men as it is for women, unfairly. The baseline for presentable/professional is much lower for men. And the maintenance costs are higher for women. For e.g greying hair. 

Several of my 50+ female friends have chosen to grey gracefully and got some initial pushback from partners etc. But some older 60/70/80+ are grey/white haired and fabulous. I always find their clothes and general appearance make it all work well.


----------



## periogirl28

EmileH said:


> At my first job right out of training my boss actually encouraged me to splurge a bit on myself and buy some nice things because patients would take me more seriously especially at that young age. Not that my clothes were shabby but they were lower priced because that’s what I could afford in training. A patient once expressed concern to me about a colleague’s abilities because she did not present herself well in the way she dressed. Of course i defended that she was an excellent surgeon and very busy. So it can cut both ways.
> 
> I do not think any of the contributors to this thread dress over the top with a lot of logos or in your face stuff. We all do a little tasteful CC here or there. I’m not offended by that. At a certain age the world expects you to have made it and to have a few perks to show for it.
> Life is really just too short to judge or worry about what others think.


This is such an interesting discussion. EmileH and I had this discourse before. At the start of my career in public hospitals, I had to dress older to be taken seriously, everyone thought I was an intern or student, so good shoes like Ferragamos and well cut clothes eg Armani Exchange at 25 helped. While completing my speciality training in the UK the most outstanding experts on their fields could be dressed very strangely, to put it kindly. As long as we dressed decently to see patients, no one really bothered what we wore. Then in private practice I had to not leave my Hermes bags visible in the Surgery, as patients would think I was doing too well and would question my specialist charges. So it really varies with culture and country. Now I find that in Asia it's no issue for DH's colleagues who are corporate and investment bankers to wear Hermes and very visible brands. At the end of the day it is the knowledge and suitability of what is best for each one of us, in our culture and at that point of our careers. It is also knowing who we are, what we have achieved and what we are absolutely capable of. Right now I can wear anything I please, including Hermes exotics, to collect my kid from private school. Hurrah!  And Happy belated International Women's Day.


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> Right now I can wear anything I please, including Hermes exotics






periogirl28 said:


> the most outstanding experts on their fields could be dressed very strangely, to put it kindly


Ah the badge of true genius, right? I read that uniform dressing reduces cognitive load. Yeah, that’s it.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Ah the badge of true genius, right? I read that uniform dressing reduces cognitive load. Yeah, that’s it.


DH is totally unburdened. He wears only his custom made blue shirts, blue Hermes ties (you've seen my IG) and his tailored suits. No dilemmas in the mornings!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> This is such an interesting discussion. EmileH and I had this discourse before. At the start of my career in public hospitals, I had to dress older to be taken seriously, everyone thought I was an intern or student, so good shoes like Ferragamos and well cut clothes eg Armani Exchange at 25 helped. While completing my speciality training in the UK the most outstanding experts on their fields could be dressed very strangely, to put it kindly. As long as we dressed decently to see patients, no one really bothered what we wore. Then in private practice I had to not leave my Hermes bags visible in the Surgery, as patients would think I was doing too well and would question my specialist charges. So it really varies with culture and country. Now I find that in Asia it's no issue for DH's colleagues who are corporate and investment bankers to wear Hermes and very visible brands. At the end of the day it is the knowledge and suitability of what is best for each one of us, in our culture and at that point of our careers. It is also knowing who we are, what we have achieved and what we are absolutely capable of. Right now I can wear anything I please, including Hermes exotics, to collect my kid from private school. Hurrah!  And Happy belated International Women's Day.



Well stated. Happy international women’s day. May we all thrive in whatever path we choose and support each other along the way.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> It’s unfortunate that you experienced such appearance-bias in your career.
> 
> If my lawyers and bankers think I’m nouveau riche, then they can bite their tongues and laugh behind my back while cashing my cheques. Or they can look for clients of their caliber. As long as they do their job competently, I don’t really care what they think about my arriviste appearance. They either take me seriously after the first conversation or we don’t do business. I don’t have time for this sh*t.
> 
> And if my staff has difficulty taking me seriously because of what I’m wearing to the office, then they and I have bigger problems to deal with.
> 
> My personal experience has been that my better quality clothes (obvious logo or not) usually provide me with better interactive experiences than my more casual or dress down outfits. I’m going to run with that.



I didn’t mean retail banking or private clients lawyers and definitely not their clients. It’s more about intl loans, billions of investments and UK loan firms.
There is no bias, it’s just a different taste. That’s also what my daughter told me about her UK private boarding school - when they have meetings with former graduates who are mostly UK aristocrats, they just look classy and  extremely expensive without showing any logos.  It’s a skill. 
I don’t have it. I like my brands.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

periogirl28 said:


> DH is totally unburdened. He wears only his custom made blue shirts, blue Hermes ties (you've seen my IG) and his tailored suits. No dilemmas in the mornings!



Same with mine - tailored suits, bespoke  shoes, Ferragamo ties and only white background cuff link shirts. He has the craziest collection of cuff links - not expensive, just funny. At least some fun when choosing outfit in the morning


----------



## lulilu

periogirl28 said:


> now I can wear anything I please, including Hermes exotics, to collect my kid from private school. Hurrah!



We need photos of the school mum exotics please!!!???


----------



## periogirl28

lulilu said:


> We need photos of the school mum exotics please!!!???


But you've seen them over at Hermes.


----------



## Suncatcher

Interesting discussion.  

Genie - as an ex-lawyer at a high end law firm I can assure you that no one is paying attention to your clothes.  One, so much is done by email these days and rare is it when you actually interact in person.  Two, my female lawyer ex-colleagues were terrible dressers and cared little about clothes.  Including those who make 7 figure incomes.  Same with my female bankers.  I find in the professional world people take their wealth and spend not on luxury labels but on big homes in tony neighbourhoods, multiple homes, private schools and clubs and fancy cars and trips.  In the exclusive private schools that my kids attend, Hermes is everywhere - someone mentioned exotics are visible and I agree.  You can go nuts and wear whatever you want for pick up and drop off.  Maybe it is the difference between work moms and stay at home moms.  I don’t know why but at school is really the only time I see lots of luxury labels.  I’m pretty discrete about my clothes and purses at work because but it almost doesn’t matter as my colleagues are pretty unaware about fashion.  If anything, people asking in casual conversation about where I live or what I am doing for the weekend (because I do have multiple homes) is a bigger marker than the clothes I wear or purse I carry.  And as much as I love my Hermes, I love luxury travel even more .


----------



## lulilu

periogirl28 said:


> But you've seen them over at Hermes.



Oh dear.  I must be losing my mind.  I will go look for your croc pictures dear.  Sorry I missed them.


----------



## periogirl28

lulilu said:


> Oh dear.  I must be losing my mind.  I will go look for your croc pictures dear.  Sorry I missed them.


Not Croc, I don't carry that as my Kelly isn't not with me at the moment. I mean my Ostrich bags.


----------



## cafecreme15

MrsJDS said:


> Interesting discussion.
> 
> Genie - as an ex-lawyer at a high end law firm I can assure you that no one is paying attention to your clothes.  One, so much is done by email these days and rare is it when you actually interact in person.  Two, my female lawyer ex-colleagues were terrible dressers and cared little about clothes.  Including those who make 7 figure incomes.  Same with my female bankers.  I find in the professional world people take their wealth and spend not on luxury labels but on big homes in tony neighbourhoods, multiple homes, private schools and clubs and fancy cars and trips.  In the exclusive private schools that my kids attend, Hermes is everywhere - someone mentioned exotics are visible and I agree.  You can go nuts and wear whatever you want for pick up and drop off.  Maybe it is the difference between work moms and stay at home moms.  I don’t know why but at school is really the only time I see lots of luxury labels.  I’m pretty discrete about my clothes and purses at work because but it almost doesn’t matter as my colleagues are pretty unaware about fashion.  If anything, people asking in casual conversation about where I live or what I am doing for the weekend (because I do have multiple homes) is a bigger marker than the clothes I wear or purse I carry.  And as much as I love my Hermes, I love luxury travel even more .



I think this is right! I’m also a young lawyer in “big law” and my female colleagues are super drab and boring dressers - I don’t know if this is intentional to signal that they are “serious” and don’t spend time thinking about such frippery, or if they genuinely don’t care. One of my senior colleagues has a Fendi by the way bag, and that’s the most luxurious thing I’ve seen. I’m not at the age of people buying homes and having kids and sending them to exclusive private schools, I can’t report back on that. Even though my fellow junior colleagues make a really good living, most of them have major student loans and can’t spend extravagantly on anything. 

However I truly enjoy fashion and getting dressed in the morning, so I like to make an effort for myself even if my colleagues don’t necessarily notice. But I’m also careful not to wear overtly branded items. It’s a delicate balance between dressing nice for myself and my own confidence and not being seen as too superficial - it’s a balance that shouldn’t exist because I don’t understand the idea that women who take pride in their appearance aren’t “serious lawyers,” but it is what it is. Stereotypes and misconceptions must be whittled away slowly.


----------



## cafecreme15

Oops double post


----------



## Hat Trick

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Same with mine - tailored suits, bespoke  shoes, Ferragamo ties and only white background cuff link shirts. He has the craziest collection of cuff links - not expensive, just funny. At least some fun when choosing outfit in the morning
> View attachment 4367097
> View attachment 4367101
> View attachment 4367103
> View attachment 4367111



They are hilarious!  I would love to wear the duck and thongs with my blouses that use cuff
links!


----------



## Genie27

I’m happy to report that my trip wardrobe worked perfectly. I kept vascillating between take/don’t take the B right until the evening before. I packed my passport holder and wallet essentials, plus scarf etc. in the B. Then I realized I would need a second bag to carry my water bottle, jacket, flight shawl etc. So I went back to my trusty zipped Gucci black leather holdall. Still ended up needing a second bag for the extras anyway as I had my C jacket to transport. So I could have taken the B. It would have been fine/UTR at the day sessions as well. I don’t think anyone is into higher end fashion enough to recognize it. 

Between my H silk dresses and scarves/shawls, C dresses, cardigans and jackets as well as associated jewelry and bags, I used everything in my suitcase except for one spare outfit. 

The conference rooms were freezing, and so were some of the evening venues so the cardi/jacket/shawl layers worked well. 

I took a couple of pairs of ankle strap pumps and my rock studs for the gala. 

Sneakers came in handy on the tradeshow day. As did the fancy massage chairs at one very popular booth. 

The B would have been too painful for tradeshow. I brought back about 15lbs of materials and samples. A WOC is now on my radar for hands free, lightweight, minimal content use - phone, Lippy, cash/cc etc. 

Plus we won an award! And made some great connections and new contacts. So I’m quite pleased. 

Some of my day and evening outfits...


----------



## Cordeliere

Each and every outfit looks fabulous!    Thanks for sharing.    Inspirational.


----------



## periogirl28

@Genie27 - overall a very successful trip then, congrats!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

MrsJDS said:


> Interesting discussion.
> 
> Genie - as an ex-lawyer at a high end law firm I can assure you that no one is paying attention to your clothes.  One, so much is done by email these days and rare is it when you actually interact in person.  Two, my female lawyer ex-colleagues were terrible dressers and cared little about clothes.  Including those who make 7 figure incomes.  Same with my female bankers.  I find in the professional world people take their wealth and spend not on luxury labels but on big homes in tony neighbourhoods, multiple homes, private schools and clubs and fancy cars and trips.  In the exclusive private schools that my kids attend, Hermes is everywhere - someone mentioned exotics are visible and I agree.  You can go nuts and wear whatever you want for pick up and drop off.  Maybe it is the difference between work moms and stay at home moms.  I don’t know why but at school is really the only time I see lots of luxury labels.  I’m pretty discrete about my clothes and purses at work because but it almost doesn’t matter as my colleagues are pretty unaware about fashion.  If anything, people asking in casual conversation about where I live or what I am doing for the weekend (because I do have multiple homes) is a bigger marker than the clothes I wear or purse I carry.  And as much as I love my Hermes, I love luxury travel even more .



That is so true! School mums go crazy [emoji4]
I was once approached by a mum at a UK private school and the woman said that I qualified as their mum. When I asked what I was doing right, she said “you have the right bags” )

Genie, I love your jackets, especially the first one.  Looks amazing on you!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I’m happy to report that my trip wardrobe worked perfectly. I kept vascillating between take/don’t take the B right until the evening before. I packed my passport holder and wallet essentials, plus scarf etc. in the B. Then I realized I would need a second bag to carry my water bottle, jacket, flight shawl etc. So I went back to my trusty zipped Gucci black leather holdall. Still ended up needing a second bag for the extras anyway as I had my C jacket to transport. So I could have taken the B. It would have been fine/UTR at the day sessions as well. I don’t think anyone is into higher end fashion enough to recognize it.
> 
> Between my H silk dresses and scarves/shawls, C dresses, cardigans and jackets as well as associated jewelry and bags, I used everything in my suitcase except for one spare outfit.
> 
> The conference rooms were freezing, and so were some of the evening venues so the cardi/jacket/shawl layers worked well.
> 
> I took a couple of pairs of ankle strap pumps and my rock studs for the gala.
> 
> Sneakers came in handy on the tradeshow day. As did the fancy massage chairs at one very popular booth.
> 
> The B would have been too painful for tradeshow. I brought back about 15lbs of materials and samples. A WOC is now on my radar for hands free, lightweight, minimal content use - phone, Lippy, cash/cc etc.
> 
> Plus we won an award! And made some great connections and new contacts. So I’m quite pleased.
> 
> Some of my day and evening outfits...



You look amazing in all of the outfits! So glad you decided to keep the black jacket. It’s perfect for you. Did you layer a top over one of your Hermes silk dresses on one of the photos? Brilliant.

Glad the conference went so well. Congrats on your award.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> I’m happy to report that my trip wardrobe worked perfectly. I kept vascillating between take/don’t take the B right until the evening before. I packed my passport holder and wallet essentials, plus scarf etc. in the B. Then I realized I would need a second bag to carry my water bottle, jacket, flight shawl etc. So I went back to my trusty zipped Gucci black leather holdall. Still ended up needing a second bag for the extras anyway as I had my C jacket to transport. So I could have taken the B. It would have been fine/UTR at the day sessions as well. I don’t think anyone is into higher end fashion enough to recognize it.
> 
> Between my H silk dresses and scarves/shawls, C dresses, cardigans and jackets as well as associated jewelry and bags, I used everything in my suitcase except for one spare outfit.
> 
> The conference rooms were freezing, and so were some of the evening venues so the cardi/jacket/shawl layers worked well.
> 
> I took a couple of pairs of ankle strap pumps and my rock studs for the gala.
> 
> Sneakers came in handy on the tradeshow day. As did the fancy massage chairs at one very popular booth.
> 
> The B would have been too painful for tradeshow. I brought back about 15lbs of materials and samples. A WOC is now on my radar for hands free, lightweight, minimal content use - phone, Lippy, cash/cc etc.
> 
> Plus we won an award! And made some great connections and new contacts. So I’m quite pleased.
> 
> Some of my day and evening outfits...


Wow - you got a lot of variety out of your items. Very well chosen!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I’m happy to report that my trip wardrobe worked perfectly. I kept vascillating between take/don’t take the B right until the evening before. I packed my passport holder and wallet essentials, plus scarf etc. in the B. Then I realized I would need a second bag to carry my water bottle, jacket, flight shawl etc. So I went back to my trusty zipped Gucci black leather holdall. Still ended up needing a second bag for the extras anyway as I had my C jacket to transport. So I could have taken the B. It would have been fine/UTR at the day sessions as well. I don’t think anyone is into higher end fashion enough to recognize it.
> 
> Between my H silk dresses and scarves/shawls, C dresses, cardigans and jackets as well as associated jewelry and bags, I used everything in my suitcase except for one spare outfit.
> 
> The conference rooms were freezing, and so were some of the evening venues so the cardi/jacket/shawl layers worked well.
> 
> I took a couple of pairs of ankle strap pumps and my rock studs for the gala.
> 
> Sneakers came in handy on the tradeshow day. As did the fancy massage chairs at one very popular booth.
> 
> The B would have been too painful for tradeshow. I brought back about 15lbs of materials and samples. A WOC is now on my radar for hands free, lightweight, minimal content use - phone, Lippy, cash/cc etc.
> 
> Plus we won an award! And made some great connections and new contacts. So I’m quite pleased.
> 
> Some of my day and evening outfits...



The black byzance is perfection on you!


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> I’m happy to report that my trip wardrobe worked perfectly. I kept vascillating between take/don’t take the B right until the evening before. I packed my passport holder and wallet essentials, plus scarf etc. in the B. Then I realized I would need a second bag to carry my water bottle, jacket, flight shawl etc. So I went back to my trusty zipped Gucci black leather holdall. Still ended up needing a second bag for the extras anyway as I had my C jacket to transport. So I could have taken the B. It would have been fine/UTR at the day sessions as well. I don’t think anyone is into higher end fashion enough to recognize it.
> 
> Between my H silk dresses and scarves/shawls, C dresses, cardigans and jackets as well as associated jewelry and bags, I used everything in my suitcase except for one spare outfit.
> 
> The conference rooms were freezing, and so were some of the evening venues so the cardi/jacket/shawl layers worked well.
> 
> I took a couple of pairs of ankle strap pumps and my rock studs for the gala.
> 
> Sneakers came in handy on the tradeshow day. As did the fancy massage chairs at one very popular booth.
> 
> The B would have been too painful for tradeshow. I brought back about 15lbs of materials and samples. A WOC is now on my radar for hands free, lightweight, minimal content use - phone, Lippy, cash/cc etc.
> 
> Plus we won an award! And made some great connections and new contacts. So I’m quite pleased.
> 
> Some of my day and evening outfits...


Loved seeing all your outfits! Well done!


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> Each and every outfit looks fabulous!    Thanks for sharing.    Inspirational.





periogirl28 said:


> @Genie27 - overall a very successful trip then, congrats!





Sheikha Latifa said:


> Genie, I love your jackets, especially the first one. Looks amazing on you!





EmileH said:


> You look amazing in all of the outfits! So glad you decided to keep the black jacket. It’s perfect for you. Did you layer a top over one of your Hermes silk dresses on one of the photos?





momasaurus said:


> Wow - you got a lot of variety out of your items. Very well chosen!!





cafecreme15 said:


> The black byzance is perfection on you!





scarf1 said:


> Loved seeing all your outfits! Well done!


Thank you all! Yes, I decided to keep the black byzance and try to find the button. I searched TRR for alternates jackets, but I couldn't find a price/condition/style/size that worked as well as this one. (well, I paid too much for a missing-button jacket, but it may be replaceable).

It took a while to sort a weather-appropriate list of items - it was colder than I had hoped, so I saved the silk dress for the warmer day and the chunkier knits for colder days.

@EmileH I wore the silk dress on it's own with the Byzance jacket and tights. I do have a couple of layering pieces that I could wear over or under the dress to get more cold-seasonal use from it but I have to watch the static.


----------



## chaneljewel

Look nice in the outfits, Genie27!  Good planning!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Just for a change 
This is a traditional Arabic dress usually worn under an abaya or at home. Unless of course one prefers Chanel


----------



## Suncatcher

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Just for a change
> This is a traditional Arabic dress usually worn under an abaya or at home. Unless of course one prefers Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4379813



You look so lovely!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Just for a change
> This is a traditional Arabic dress usually worn under an abaya or at home. Unless of course one prefers Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4379813



This is so pretty!
You look beautiful [emoji8]


----------



## Brooklynite

Long time lurker here. Something just came to my mind...
Reading Ira Neimark's books about Bergdorf Goodman....historically 
Society women shopped for "new" clothes only and only the less wealthy went after on sale items. I feel that in recent years, not only is fashion more ********ic but also more durable, meaning that we shop not only for the "it" dresses for the season but also purchase and wear classics and wear them for a long time.
Sites like therealreal makes it even more possible. As a result, fashion becomes even more approachable and now more environmental friendly.

Am I wrong here? I am certainly not a high society woman (not that I give a xxxx) so perhaps I am just peeking into the real world through my tiny lenses!


----------



## Cordeliere

The resale market has certainly been a game changer as is online shopping.   Online and resale have made fashion more ********ic, and have made quality classics more accessible to those those who are not wealthy, IMHO.


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

I just found this thread.. This is amazing haha


----------



## Genie27

I’m hoping I can pick the smart and lovely brains here. 

I saw a knee length sapphire mink at my local store the other day and had a couple of questions about quality and construction. It’s marked down 70% but I don’t know if it’s worth it even at that price. 

I liked the general shape and size but....the fur didn’t have the sparkle of my other mink pieces. 

The SA said it was a US designer, (Bibhu mohapatra) and fur origin is Finland. But it’s made in Korea and has brightener added. 

It also had a polyester lining and the pelts underside actually looked like 5mm wide long skinny strips sewn together. So it felt a bit stiff and crackly instead of supple. 

The shape/style/colour are close to what I want, but I was not wowed enough by what I feel are the negative aspects. 

I’ve always felt/thought that silk linings were better, and continuous pieces of pelt were better than strips. Am I wrong? 

Here’s what it looks like. They would need to shorten the sleeves and maybe the length a couple of inches.


----------



## EmileH

You know far more about furs than I di but I think you answered your own questions.


----------



## Cordeliere

I like the size and shape.   Lack of sparkle sounds makes the coat sound joyless.   

Are you needing another mink piece?  Would this fill a hole in your wardrobe?

Are there any of the issues you mention that are deal killers?   Which of the issues could you comfortably live with?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

They make strips to extend the length. It is a cheaper way, this way 1 pelt may extend by 1.5-2 times. It increases the weight of course.
You don’t sound like you are in love Genie.


----------



## Genie27

Cordeliere said:


> I like the size and shape.   Lack of sparkle sounds makes the coat sound joyless.
> 
> Are you needing another mink piece?  Would this fill a hole in your wardrobe?
> 
> Are there any of the issues you mention that are deal killers?   Which of the issues could you comfortably live with?





Sheikha Latifa said:


> They make strips to extend the length. It is a cheaper way, this way 1 pelt may extend by 1.5-2 times. It increases the weight of course.
> You don’t sound like you are in love Genie.


It’s a small hole in my wardrobe for the coldest days. My current mink is lovely but it’s jacket length and my tush gets cold, so I’ve been generally looking for a above-knee length one that doesn’t look too bulky. 

But not just to have one, if that makes sense. It has to hit all the buttons - including quality/look/colour/cut/comfort. 

I had already decided not to get it, but wanted to delve into the SAs claims/pitch - in bold below, as a learning experience. 

Deal killer at any price:
The poly lining felt coarse and hot compared to the silk lining in another coat I examined. *The SA said poly is more common now, in expensive coats, as it’s more durable etc, *but after repeatedly testing silk vs poly, I am sceptical of that claim. I always find the poly feels hot while good silk feels breathable. (I will admit that C spoiled me in this regard). Acetate is also usually ok because that feels cool to the touch. 

*She also said the pelts are split and spread so that the coat is less bulky. *Which is good, but then it felt like wearing a rattan mat from inside. (I exaggerate but that texture of the underside was disconcerting). @Sheikha Latifa that is what I thought - cheaper as they use less raw material. I didn’t realize it makes it heavier as well. 

I’m not in love, because I’ve tried others that were wow coats including my own unlined jacket.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Genie27 said:


> It’s a small hole in my wardrobe for the coldest days. My current mink is lovely but it’s jacket length and my tush gets cold, so I’ve been generally looking for a above-knee length one that doesn’t look too bulky.
> 
> But not just to have one, if that makes sense. It has to hit all the buttons - including quality/look/colour/cut/comfort.
> 
> I had already decided not to get it, but wanted to delve into the SAs claims/pitch - in bold below, as a learning experience.
> 
> Deal killer at any price:
> The poly lining felt coarse and hot compared to the silk lining in another coat I examined. *The SA said poly is more common now, in expensive coats, as it’s more durable etc, *but after repeatedly testing silk vs poly, I am sceptical of that claim. I always find the poly feels hot while good silk feels breathable. (I will admit that C spoiled me in this regard). Acetate is also usually ok because that feels cool to the touch.
> 
> *She also said the pelts are split and spread so that the coat is less bulky. *Which is good, but then it felt like wearing a rattan mat from inside. (I exaggerate but that texture of the underside was disconcerting). @Sheikha Latifa that is what I thought - cheaper as they use less raw material. I didn’t realize it makes it heavier as well.
> 
> I’m not in love, because I’ve tried others that were wow coats including my own unlined jacket.



Yeah, the texture feels like keloids on a skin. Just imagine the number of seams, the amount of threads, the fabric to which they are sawn to. It is much better nowadays that the threads and fabrics are becoming lighter. It may be done really well but whole pelts are always lighter and more valuable 
I had a polar fox coat made this way. Could hardly move in it. 

As for the bulkiness, you can make it less bulky just by adding leather inserts between whole pelts without cutting whole pelts and adding extra weight


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I’m hoping I can pick the smart and lovely brains here.
> 
> I saw a knee length sapphire mink at my local store the other day and had a couple of questions about quality and construction. It’s marked down 70% but I don’t know if it’s worth it even at that price.
> 
> I liked the general shape and size but....the fur didn’t have the sparkle of my other mink pieces.
> 
> The SA said it was a US designer, (Bibhu mohapatra) and fur origin is Finland. But it’s made in Korea and has brightener added.
> 
> It also had a polyester lining and the pelts underside actually looked like 5mm wide long skinny strips sewn together. So it felt a bit stiff and crackly instead of supple.
> 
> The shape/style/colour are close to what I want, but I was not wowed enough by what I feel are the negative aspects.
> 
> I’ve always felt/thought that silk linings were better, and continuous pieces of pelt were better than strips. Am I wrong?
> 
> Here’s what it looks like. They would need to shorten the sleeves and maybe the length a couple of inches.



You have fab legs but I wouldn't shorten, once those sleeves are shorter it would look better anyway.

You could change the lining or just remove it but man-made fibres and mink are not usually a great mix, I don't care what SAs say. 

I have to say even 70% you don't sound that enthusiastic so you may want to pass.


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> man-made fibres and mink are not usually a great mix, I don't care what SAs say.\


Exactly! It became a hard pass for me. I was able to wear my own mink for one final time this weekend, that you all helped me buy a couple of years ago - and it was so supple and wonderful texture etc, that I didn't like what I recalled of this one.  The poly lining felt very cheap and when I asked about it, the SA kept telling me all the best coats are now poly-lined and it's more durable than silk. 

It's more a matter of the SA telling me all these 'features' that are not really positives and it made me a bit angry. Thankfully there's the Internet and we can all be informed consumers, as unfortunately some SAs will say anything to make a sale.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Exactly! It became a hard pass for me. I was able to wear my own mink for one final time this weekend, that you all helped me buy a couple of years ago - and it was so supple and wonderful texture etc, that I didn't like what I recalled of this one.  The poly lining felt very cheap and when I asked about it, the SA kept telling me all the best coats are now poly-lined and it's more durable than silk.
> 
> It's more a matter of the SA telling me all these 'features' that are not really positives and it made me a bit angry. Thankfully there's the Internet and we can all be informed consumers, as unfortunately some SAs will say anything to make a sale.



I really would never go back to that store or at least to that salesperson. I hate that nonsense.


----------



## momasaurus

How is everyone doing in their transition to spring wardrobes? My feet always freak out this time of year when I stop wearing exclusively boots and sneakers and start back on the "real" shoes.

I dithered all winter about refashioning my mother's 1980s style mink, and now I'll have to store it for the summer and try to forget about it.


----------



## gracekelly

momasaurus said:


> How is everyone doing in their transition to spring wardrobes? My feet always freak out this time of year when I stop wearing exclusively boots and sneakers and start back on the "real" shoes.
> 
> I dithered all winter about refashioning my mother's 1980s style mink, and now I'll have to store it for the summer and try to forget about it.


Remodeling is usually discounted by Dept stores in the off season so keep your eyes open for a deal.

I took mine in for storage a couple of weeks ago and now it is freezing here!  Murphy’s Law.


----------



## Cordeliere

gracekelly said:


> Remodeling is usually discounted by Dept stores in the off season so keep your eyes open for a deal.
> 
> I took mine in for storage a couple of weeks ago and now it is freezing here!  Murphy’s Law.



It is freezing in So Cal?   I do remember people breaking out their down parkas when the temperature approached 50 degrees.    Just how cold is it?


----------



## gracekelly

Cordeliere said:


> It is freezing in So Cal?   I do remember people breaking out their down parkas when the temperature approached 50 degrees.    Just how cold is it?


We had a pretty cold winter for us.  Some nights were in the 30's and 40's.  I hadn't worn turtle neck cashmere sweaters in years and this year I was wearing them all the time! We had the heat on all winter.


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> How is everyone doing in their transition to spring wardrobes? My feet always freak out this time of year when I stop wearing exclusively boots and sneakers and start back on the "real" shoes.


Mine too! I have 3-4 pairs of pumps and ballet flats that I wear in Spring and Fall - my bridge season between boots and sandals. 
I am considering adding some sneakers to the mix, for comfort as my shoe options are nowhere as comfortable as my boots and sandals. 

But it's been crazy cold and damp here, so I have put my winter boots back on. I have switched to short jackets but the shawls are still necessary to keep the wind. It's May and it still so damn cold here....


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Mine too! I have 3-4 pairs of pumps and ballet flats that I wear in Spring and Fall - my bridge season between boots and sandals.
> I am considering adding some sneakers to the mix, for comfort as my shoe options are nowhere as comfortable as my boots and sandals.
> 
> But it's been crazy cold and damp here, so I have put my winter boots back on. I have switched to short jackets but the shawls are still necessary to keep the wind. It's May and it still so damn cold here....


Same here! Freezing, then yesterday nearly 80F. I guess that's spring. But I never really put away my H shawls!
Without sneakers now and then, my feet would die.


----------



## Brooklynite

Cordeliere said:


> The resale market has certainly been a game changer as is online shopping.   Online and resale have made fashion more ********ic, and have made quality classics more accessible to those those who are not wealthy, IMHO.


Sorry for such a long delayed reply.
Part of the reason is that quality has come down in the last 10 years or so. 
Example: balenciaga jackets and McQueen jackets used to have silk or silk blend linings. Now they are mostly polyester.
I also see Prada charge 3k for viscose dresses which just looks wrong. 
I for one have an issue buying synthetic items from designers. On the other hand, plenty of options on the resale market with much better quality and fabric. So why not?
All these will lead to the demise of department stores imho.


----------



## eagle1002us

EmileH said:


> To quote Rhett Butler, “frankly my dear, I do not give a damn” what others think of the things that I worked hard to earn. I use them and enjoy them. I just use common sense about safeguarding them.
> 
> Why should a career woman who worked hard to buy something for herself be judged? Are men’s expensive suits and watches judged? Probably not as harshly.


Yes, particularly "bespoke" suits.  And suntans in the middle of winter.  And boats.


----------



## eagle1002us

Brooklynite said:


> Sorry for such a long delayed reply.
> Part of the reason is that quality has come down in the last 10 years or so.
> Example: balenciaga jackets and McQueen jackets used to have silk or silk blend linings. Now they are mostly polyester.
> I also see Prada charge 3k for viscose dresses which just looks wrong.
> I for one have an issue buying synthetic items from designers. On the other hand, plenty of options on the resale market with much better quality and fabric. So why not?
> All these will lead to the demise of department stores imho.


Yes.  Department stores are probably going to turn into Customer Service kiosks where you can dump offf returns and then get a Starbucks nearby.   It's terrible to say this, I really used to enjoy browsing in stores but I am so becoming adjusted to on-line shopping that I have bought shoes in 2 sizes to get the right fit.  It seems so many times the shoes or other items I want are not available locally.   So, have to use the pc.


----------



## eagle1002us

EmileH said:


> Check a bag. Bring things that you will have fun wearing. Bring the birkin. Bring a lock for your suitcase and lock the birkin in your suitcase when it’s not with you. It’s not foolproof but provides some protection and I do not like to leave temptation lying out in plain sight. Bring a longchamp or something to put the birkin in for security check. You don’t want to put it in the dirty bins or on the belt. The Prada shoes are lovely.


I have been hanging out in H thread but I am getting "OT'd" to death.   Geez, that's the kind of thing that lead to the creation of this thread, right?   
I mentioned to someone on this thread that I missed your posts b/c I liked looking at the nice stuff you get.  She said you were here --- Well, Hello EmileH!  I thought you were just on instagram.  

I agree that bringing fun things to work trips is not a bad idea b/c anything that can put a person more at ease in what I consider to be an actual or potential stressful situation is good.


----------



## eagle1002us

EmileH said:


> Semi casual Friday. Chanel knit dress, Georges Rech wool moto jacket, Hermes shawl and SW boots.
> 
> View attachment 4366325


What is the name of that H shawl?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Brooklynite said:


> Sorry for such a long delayed reply.
> Part of the reason is that quality has come down in the last 10 years or so.
> Example: balenciaga jackets and McQueen jackets used to have silk or silk blend linings. Now they are mostly polyester.
> I also see Prada charge 3k for viscose dresses which just looks wrong.
> I for one have an issue buying synthetic items from designers. On the other hand, plenty of options on the resale market with much better quality and fabric. So why not?
> All these will lead to the demise of department stores imho.



On the other hand, I love the trend of discovering and wearing new under the radar designers. I love my brands but sometimes, they are too obvious


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> On the other hand, I love the trend of discovering and wearing new under the radar designers. I love my brands but sometimes, they are too obvious



Same here! When I was in London the other week I discovered this great French cashmere brand called Kujten on the Kings Road in Chelsea. They make really great high quality basics in tons of colors, along with some trendy twists. Got the cape I’m wearing in this pic there!

Under the radar pieces are so important to help visually neutralize tons of logo’d or identifiably designer outfit components.


----------



## Cordeliere

Nice.


----------



## papertiger

Brooklynite said:


> Sorry for such a long delayed reply.
> Part of the reason is that quality has come down in the last 10 years or so.
> Example: balenciaga jackets and McQueen jackets used to have silk or silk blend linings. Now they are mostly polyester.
> I also see Prada charge 3k for viscose dresses which just looks wrong.
> I for one have an issue buying synthetic items from designers. On the other hand, plenty of options on the resale market with much better quality and fabric. So why not?
> All these will lead to the demise of department stores imho.



I am 100% with you


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Same here! When I was in London the other week I discovered this great French cashmere brand called Kujten on the Kings Road in Chelsea. They make really great high quality basics in tons of colors, along with some trendy twists. Got the cape I’m wearing in this pic there!
> 
> Under the radar pieces are so important to help visually neutralize tons of logo’d or identifiably designer outfit components.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426564



Brora is another (but British) that do great knitwear (and in Knightsbridge, so round the corner).


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> How is everyone doing in their transition to spring wardrobes? My feet always freak out this time of year when I stop wearing exclusively boots and sneakers and start back on the "real" shoes.
> 
> I dithered all winter about refashioning my mother's 1980s style mink, and now I'll have to store it for the summer and try to forget about it.



Yup, blisters here they come. I used to break Summer shoes in days, flip them off my feet just walking (I have high insteps) I've even melted the soles. Happily, I have been buying better shoes for the past few years, no more high-street apart from Doc Martens. At least with Gucci, Hermes and Ferragamo shoes I've had no problems (yet). I like clogs in the Summer, I need to get my Gucci clogs (2016) re-soled and then at least I'll have Oxfords, loafers and clogs.

Best time to remodel is often Spring/Summer, furriers have more time, towards the end of August they have waiting lists 'suddenly' remembering their fur needs work. On the plus side, if you have a bit more time to consider, you'll be all the more confident when the time comes to get the work done, remodelling is never cheap.


----------



## ck21

New to this thread and checking in.  I've been a tpf member for many years and have bounced around as interests have changed.  I'm buying many fewer high end bags these days, but enjoy the friendship, chat and fashion...


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Yup, blisters here they come. I used to break Summer shoes in days, flip them off my feet just walking (I have high insteps) I've even melted the soles. Happily, I have been buying better shoes for the past few years, no more high-street apart from Doc Martens. At least with Gucci, Hermes and Ferragamo shoes I've had no problems (yet). I like clogs in the Summer, I need to get my Gucci clogs (2016) re-soled and then at least I'll have Oxfords, loafers and clogs.
> 
> Best time to remodel is often Spring/Summer, furriers have more time, towards the end of August they have waiting lists 'suddenly' remembering their fur needs work. On the plus side, if you have a bit more time to consider, you'll be all the more confident when the time comes to get the work done, remodelling is never cheap.


I wish I had a clear vision of what to do (about fur, fashion, feet, and everything else, LOL). I still have your fur suggestions from a while back.


----------



## Cordeliere

momasaurus said:


> I wish I had a clear vision of what to do (about fur, fashion, feet, and everything else, LOL). I still have your fur suggestions from a while back.



How about a pic of you in the fur as it is today?


----------



## momasaurus

Cordeliere said:


> How about a pic of you in the fur as it is today?


Drat - it is already at the storage place, first to be cleaned. Let me hunt around and see if I have an old pic.


----------



## eagle1002us

Recently I read that landfills are just stuffed with clothes.  And the clothes in the landfill don't degrade for ages.    What kind of clothes are these landfills holding?   I do donate clothes which relieves my guilt that I haven't worn things out -- but then, what wears out these days except shoes, jeans, tees, etc.?  When I started my first permanent full time job at 27 (after a M.S. degree) I still could fit in and wore my wool plaid skirt from 8th grade (pre-high school). (I like wool).   But I don't do things like that any more b/c I have limited storage space.  Anyhow, if something no longer fits it's actually probably cheaper to buy new than to deal with a tailor.  

I think about the landfill problem but what about all the people who depend on their jobs in apparel for their livelihoods?   (Despite its sweatshop aspects).    Say, everybody kept their clothes till they were sick of them (eventually the wool skirt had to go).   Would that make the world a better place?  
I am not sure what I am trying to say.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Recently I read that landfills are just stuffed with clothes.  And the clothes in the landfill don't degrade for ages.    What kind of clothes are these landfills holding?   I do donate clothes which relieves my guilt that I haven't worn things out -- but then, what wears out these days except shoes, jeans, tees, etc.?  When I started my first permanent full time job at 27 (after a M.S. degree) I still could fit in and wore my wool plaid skirt from 8th grade (pre-high school). (I like wool).   But I don't do things like that any more b/c I have limited storage space.  Anyhow, if something no longer fits it's actually probably cheaper to buy new than to deal with a tailor.
> 
> I think about the landfill problem but what about all the people who depend on their jobs in apparel for their livelihoods?   (Despite its sweatshop aspects).    Say, everybody kept their clothes till they were sick of them (eventually the wool skirt had to go).   Would that make the world a better place?
> *I am not sure what I am trying to say*.



Well it's all food for thought. 

The problem is fashion is one of the few businesses left that can make money. The problems are:

Bargain hunting is an international sport. Unfortunately want does not equate need and people are already knee-deep in 'bargains'. 
Too much is produced from designer to cheap highstreet. 
After 50 + years of cheap manufactured, RTW there's also a glut of old clothes. 
The takeover of manmade fibres over natural (even in designer) adds to the problem of landfill. Even when most of these chemically based material do eventually breakdown they leak chemicals into our water table. 
Designer clothes have risen sharply in the last 10 years but high-street clothes have actually stayed the same because people are buying less at full retail.  
Even in the sales retailers make a profit so overstock is built in to the equation 
Brand new clothes that cannot sell through the chain are added to landfill or destroyed. 
There's very little transparency on sustainability. Words actually mean very little, most of it is 'green-wash' marketing. 
The whole vegan thing is also a chance for designers to make more money with higher mark-ups delivering a less environmentally friendly product in the long run. I'm not just talking fur. 
Etc.


Donations to goodwill/charity are still a very good way of recycling clothes. These do not undergo energy-inefficient processes and give someone else a chance to buy what they could never normally afford or if younger a style they're into that's not current. It's great that you do this.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Well it's all food for thought.
> 
> The problem is fashion is one of the few businesses left that can make money. The problems are:
> 
> Bargain hunting is an international sport. Unfortunately want does not equate need and people are already knee-deep in 'bargains'.
> Too much is produced from designer to cheap highstreet.
> After 50 + years of cheap manufactured, RTW there's also a glut of old clothes.
> The takeover of manmade fibres over natural (even in designer) adds to the problem of landfill. Even when most of these chemically based material do eventually breakdown they leak chemicals into our water table.
> Designer clothes have risen sharply in the last 10 years but high-street clothes have actually stayed the same because people are buying less at full retail.
> Even in the sales retailers make a profit so overstock is built in to the equation
> Brand new clothes that cannot sell through the chain are added to landfill or destroyed.
> There's very little transparency on sustainability. Words actually mean very little, most of it is 'green-wash' marketing.
> The whole vegan thing is also a chance for designers to make more money with higher mark-ups delivering a less environmentally friendly product in the long run. I'm not just talking fur.
> Etc.
> 
> 
> Donations to goodwill/charity are still a very good way of recycling clothes. These do not undergo energy-inefficient processes and give someone else a chance to buy what they could never normally afford or if younger a style they're into that's not current. It's great that you do this.


So much to think about. Everyone is trying to be more conscious of acquisition / disposal, but it's hard to follow all the lines with clothing production. So much of what you say is troubling: "overstock is built into the equation" and chemicals in clothing in the landfill in particular. Ugh. Seriously people only need two outfits: one to wear and one to wash, LOL.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> So much to think about. Everyone is trying to be more conscious of acquisition / disposal, but it's hard to follow all the lines with clothing production. So much of what you say is troubling: "overstock is built into the equation" and chemicals in clothing in the landfill in particular. Ugh. Seriously people only need two outfits: one to wear and one to wash, LOL.



and lots of scarves (that are kept forever)


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> and lots of scarves (that are kept forever)


For sure!


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> Well it's all food for thought.
> 
> The problem is fashion is one of the few businesses left that can make money. The problems are:
> 
> Bargain hunting is an international sport. Unfortunately want does not equate need and people are already knee-deep in 'bargains'.
> Too much is produced from designer to cheap highstreet.
> After 50 + years of cheap manufactured, RTW there's also a glut of old clothes.
> The takeover of manmade fibres over natural (even in designer) adds to the problem of landfill. Even when most of these chemically based material do eventually breakdown they leak chemicals into our water table.
> Designer clothes have risen sharply in the last 10 years but high-street clothes have actually stayed the same because people are buying less at full retail.
> Even in the sales retailers make a profit so overstock is built in to the equation
> Brand new clothes that cannot sell through the chain are added to landfill or destroyed.
> There's very little transparency on sustainability. Words actually mean very little, most of it is 'green-wash' marketing.
> The whole vegan thing is also a chance for designers to make more money with higher mark-ups delivering a less environmentally friendly product in the long run. I'm not just talking fur.
> Etc.
> 
> 
> Donations to goodwill/charity are still a very good way of recycling clothes. These do not undergo energy-inefficient processes and give someone else a chance to buy what they could never normally afford or if younger a style they're into that's not current. It's great that you do this.


I think the point I made about apparel being a source of jobs is consistent with your statement that apparel is one of the few industries around that can make money.   

Eileen Fisher is requesting old EF clothes from customers to made new recycled clothes.  This bugs me.  If she paid some small or token amount for those clothes, or gave a person a 10 percent off coupon, I would feel better than with her bumming off free supplies.   I feel the same way about product reviews.  The help these reviews give to retailer business is not acknowledged.  These reviews are a form of advertising.   If customers say they bought a great skirt that action has the potential to boost retailer sales.  
I haven't worked the kinks out of this proposal in the sense that bargain-hunters might flood the system with reviews and develop a monopoly on 10 percent off coupons.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> I think the point I made about apparel being a source of jobs is consistent with your statement that apparel is one of the few industries around that can make money.
> 
> Eileen Fisher is requesting old EF clothes from customers to made new recycled clothes.  This bugs me.  If she paid some small or token amount for those clothes, or gave a person a 10 percent off coupon, I would feel better than with her bumming off free supplies.   I feel the same way about product reviews.  The help these reviews give to retailer business is not acknowledged.  These reviews are a form of advertising.   If customers say they bought a great skirt that action has the potential to boost retailer sales.
> I haven't worked the kinks out of this proposal in the sense that bargain-hunters might flood the system with reviews and develop a monopoly on 10 percent off coupons.



I always look out for 'verified purchase' or 'sponsored review' coz not many are worth reading but it's worth checking out because most people see 4 or 5 stars and just think great without any further investigation. 

I meant to say before we have this in Scotland https://www.zerowastescotland.org.uk/revolve and they back this http://www.revolve-recycle.co.uk which allows people to bring in clothes, get points for them and then use those points to take away other clothes. They also have sewing classes and community things going on too. Some of the clothes that are too worn/bad get put into recycle waste but the good stuff goes back out.  NO MONEY needed. I think it's a great idea.


----------



## eagle1002us

papertiger said:


> I always look out for 'verified purchase' or 'sponsored review' coz not many are worth reading but it's worth checking out because most people see 4 or 5 stars and just think great without any further investigation.
> 
> I meant to say before we have this in Scotland https://www.zerowastescotland.org.uk/revolve and they back this http://www.revolve-recycle.co.uk which allows people to bring in clothes, get points for them and then use those points to take away other clothes. They also have sewing classes and community things going on too. Some of the clothes that are too worn/bad get put into recycle waste but the good stuff goes back out.  NO MONEY needed. I think it's a great idea.


Yes, this zerowastescotland.org does sound like they got a useful and fair system going.  I would hope we have something like that here.    

Retailers I use do check that reviews are backed by an actual customer purchase.   

Reviews should not be allowed in cases where the customer made choices that have nothing to do with the garment under consideration.   Gosh, I wish I could think of an example now.  These customer decisions (something like, "I was supposed to get a red shirt and this wasn't red" then result in a downgrade of the product which may be totally misleading.


----------



## papertiger

eagle1002us said:


> Yes, this zerowastescotland.org does sound like they got a useful and fair system going.  I would hope we have something like that here.
> 
> Retailers I use do check that reviews are backed by an actual customer purchase.
> 
> Reviews should not be allowed in cases where the customer made choices that have nothing to do with the garment under consideration.   Gosh, I wish I could think of an example now.  *These customer decisions (something like, "I was supposed to get a red shirt and this wasn't red" then result in a downgrade of the product which may be totally misleading*.



I know. Some people haven't quite the hang of what a...er...a review is


----------



## ColdSteel

I have such a love hate relationship with reviews for this exact reason! It's so annoying.

I just made (read: hacked up and distressed) my own pair of step-hem jeans. Can't bring myself to buy something so distressed and shredded, and my last pair of distressed jeans (formerly brand new j.brands!) finally gave up the ghost. Felt a bit zen picking my own distressed patches and measuring the hems just so


----------



## ColdSteel

Thinking of making my next big purchase a Gucci belt. I didn't replace my belts after I outgrew them a couple years ago (mostly just by trading or taking cast off ones from friends/family!) but I bought a Madewell one I love. Time for a black leather one though.

Still rocking my gigantic Fendi B Belt til the end of time!


----------



## cafecreme15

Friends! Would love if we could resurrect this thread in these challenging times. Maybe we can kick off with a discussion of how we’ve been spending our time now that we’re all indoors with lots more free time? This has made me realize that most of my hobbies involved things that are of no use in times of quarantine. Like who cares about shopping for bags, jewelry, clothes etc when there’s no where to wear them?

Instead I’ve been catching up on my favorite podcasts (Bowery Boys and some travel podcasts to remind me of happier times/a better future), watching movies and television shows (TIGER KING ANYONE??), reading novels, and going for walks in the park once a day and playing badminton (best $12 purchase from amazon ever!)


----------



## ColdSteel

I'm still working from home as I always have, more or less. One of my college classmates started up covidcostumegame_ on instagram so I've been participating m/w/f. Themed days, helps take the monotony away . 

Been doing some long deferred organization at home. I have never been very adept at this and I know I'll never have a pinterst perfect minimalist room but I'm liking my results so far. I too have been catching up on shows, etc. Should bite the bullet and finish Giri/Haji on my own. 

I did have a couple planned more or less HG purchases just as everything went into shutdown (LV Groom compact zippy and key pouch!) and I actually just made my first ThredUP purchase yesterday with some of the existing credit. I have a pretty unique black Prada cardigan coming to me and a linen Pucci scarf. Even though I work from home I like to feel "dressed" to feel like I'm ready to work. It's pretty rare that I'll work in pajamas--I have to be pretty sick.

I AM looking forward to tackling my sweater mending pile. I have needle felted some patches onto wool/cashmere sweaters and it makes me happy to put them back in my rotation.


----------



## luckylove

I have missed this thread! I am so happy you thought to resurrect it! I have been enjoying trying out new recipes, walking the neighborhood, catching up on lighthearted mindless tv, and working part time from home. We have fam ily game nights and are getting back to basics in my house. I keep hearing about Tiger King, so definitely want to check it out!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Friends! Would love if we could resurrect this thread in these challenging times. Maybe we can kick off with a discussion of how we’ve been spending our time now that we’re all indoors with lots more free time? This has made me realize that most of my hobbies involved things that are of no use in times of quarantine. Like who cares about shopping for bags, jewelry, clothes etc when there’s no where to wear them?
> 
> Instead I’ve been catching up on my favorite podcasts (Bowery Boys and some travel podcasts to remind me of happier times/a better future), watching movies and television shows (TIGER KING ANYONE??), reading novels, and going for walks in the park once a day and playing badminton (best $12 purchase from amazon ever!)



Count me in! I am quasi-essential services, so work is keeping me busy and sane.Will write more later, but am happy to start posting here again.


----------



## ColdSteel

I love cooking and since Mama Steel is an essential worker I keep cooking dinner while she's at work. Same as always. I try to make food that uses up leftover fresh food, usually a few meals for a day. I've always been creative and thoughtful when I shop for groceries. She's taken over the grocery shopping and I've always been a big meal planner so it's working even better. I do love grocery shopping but I know it's not the same. I'm also at-risk so I need to really minimize my contact outside.

I've been craving mostly fish and fresh veggies. Things I usually would buy a day or two ahead of time. I would do unspeakable things for an In-N-Out burger. Nothing is stopping me from going to the drive-thru but something about it just doesn't feel as good. I'm proud of myself and proud of my mom. It's been a journey for her to not toss something as soon as the best by date came around. I sifted a bunch of flour and made some wonderful crêpes for all weekend. I made some mildly freezerburnt steaks into delicious beef stroganoff last week. Another night I grilled steak and the leftovers topped some ramen and saimin the next night.

I take a strange comfort in planning meals. I have never had issues with food security but I love to know what I'm going to use and cook. That said, I'm looking forward to picking up a to-go meal from a local spot Saturday!

There's been a lot of soup, spaghetti sauce, and stew-type dishes on the menu. What else has everyone been enjoying?


----------



## cafecreme15

ColdSteel said:


> I'm still working from home as I always have, more or less. One of my college classmates started up covidcostumegame_ on instagram so I've been participating m/w/f. Themed days, helps take the monotony away .
> 
> Been doing some long deferred organization at home. I have never been very adept at this and I know I'll never have a pinterst perfect minimalist room but I'm liking my results so far. I too have been catching up on shows, etc. Should bite the bullet and finish Giri/Haji on my own.
> 
> I did have a couple planned more or less HG purchases just as everything went into shutdown (LV Groom compact zippy and key pouch!) and I actually just made my first ThredUP purchase yesterday with some of the existing credit. I have a pretty unique black Prada cardigan coming to me and a linen Pucci scarf. Even though I work from home I like to feel "dressed" to feel like I'm ready to work. It's pretty rare that I'll work in pajamas--I have to be pretty sick.
> 
> I AM looking forward to tackling my sweater mending pile. I have needle felted some patches onto wool/cashmere sweaters and it makes me happy to put them back in my rotation.


This is so great! I usually love my clothes but for some reason I have felt so constricted and uncomfortable wearing them sitting around the house so I've been testing to see what I can re-purpose as lounge wear (like super soft cashmere cardigans and long sleeve shirts) and I supplemented with a sweatpants order from Bloomingdales. I basically had no lounge wear at all since I am typically either in my work clothes, off-duty clothes or pajamas.

I've also been trying to tackle some small organizational projects. I ordered a few jewelry stackers from the Container Store that I'm excited to arrive.



luckylove said:


> I have missed this thread! I am so happy you thought to resurrect it! I have been enjoying trying out new recipes, walking the neighborhood, catching up on lighthearted mindless tv, and working part time from home. We have fam ily game nights and are getting back to basics in my house. I keep hearing about Tiger King, so definitely want to check it out!


Hi lucky! Good to see you again! All of these sound like the perfect quarantine activities. I highly recommend Tiger King - it's actually the most insane thing I've ever seen in my life. Truly beggars belief! 


Genie27 said:


> Count me in! I am quasi-essential services, so work is keeping me busy and sane.Will write more later, but am happy to start posting here again.


Can't wait to hear from you Genie! I've missed this group!


ColdSteel said:


> I love cooking and since Mama Steel is an essential worker I keep cooking dinner while she's at work. Same as always. I try to make food that uses up leftover fresh food, usually a few meals for a day. I've always been creative and thoughtful when I shop for groceries. She's taken over the grocery shopping and I've always been a big meal planner so it's working even better. I do love grocery shopping but I know it's not the same. I'm also at-risk so I need to really minimize my contact outside.
> 
> I've been craving mostly fish and fresh veggies. Things I usually would buy a day or two ahead of time. I would do unspeakable things for an In-N-Out burger. Nothing is stopping me from going to the drive-thru but something about it just doesn't feel as good. I'm proud of myself and proud of my mom. It's been a journey for her to not toss something as soon as the best by date came around. I sifted a bunch of flour and made some wonderful crêpes for all weekend. I made some mildly freezerburnt steaks into delicious beef stroganoff last week. Another night I grilled steak and the leftovers topped some ramen and saimin the next night.
> 
> I take a strange comfort in planning meals. I have never had issues with food security but I love to know what I'm going to use and cook. That said, I'm looking forward to picking up a to-go meal from a local spot Saturday!
> 
> There's been a lot of soup, spaghetti sauce, and stew-type dishes on the menu. What else has everyone been enjoying?


I've also been cooking up a storm! It's the perfect time to try recipes that I've had bookmarked for ages that take too much time to cook on a typical night, because now we've got nothing but time. There's also an element of necessity to having to meal plan for large chunks of time at once since we all want to limit our exposure to the grocery stores, or it's absolutely impossible to schedule a groceries delivery online on less than a week's notice here in NYC! I've been making a lot of pastas with various vegetables and meats in them as well as stews, chilis, and other things I can whip up from frozen protein and other things in my pantry.


----------



## Genie27

I’ve been mostly working from home, but some work can only be done onsite, so I go in a couple of days a week. I walk to/from and don’t touch anything, and keep the doors locked so no visitors.

Work has kept my mind busy - Saturday evenings have been the hardest - that’s when my weekend mode kicks in. I try not to dwell on anything other than work.

No fancy cooking, no cleaning, just the bare minimum - I’ve never been domestically inclined and this enforced home stay is not bringing out the latent domestic goddess in me. It’s mostly grilled cheese sandwiches on my dusty panini press - artisanal bread, and plastic wrapped “cheddar” singles. And ramen. 

I do make sure I eat fruit and veggies though. And protein. 

Never thought I’d be the one saying this, but “when can I go back to work?”


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I’ve been mostly working from home, but some work can only be done onsite, so I go in a couple of days a week. I walk to/from and don’t touch anything, and keep the doors locked so no visitors.
> 
> Work has kept my mind busy - Saturday evenings have been the hardest - that’s when my weekend mode kicks in. I try not to dwell on anything other than work.
> 
> No fancy cooking, no cleaning, just the bare minimum - I’ve never been domestically inclined and this enforced home stay is not bringing out the latent domestic goddess in me. It’s mostly grilled cheese sandwiches on my dusty panini press - artisanal bread, and plastic wrapped “cheddar” singles. And ramen.
> 
> I do make sure I eat fruit and veggies though. And protein.
> 
> Never thought I’d be the one saying this, but “when can I go back to work?”


Seriously! I would always complain about not being able to work from home more. Will never be complaining about that again (ok, probably not ever again, but at least for the first few months of resume normalcy!) Taking on new projects and trying new things during this time definitely works for some people, but not me! I've fallen back on the things I already like to do since I haven't been in the mood to go outside my comfort zone.


----------



## ColdSteel

I made a couple masks last night (just fabric) and Mama Steel wants a sewing lesson. I have a nylon drawstring bag (think like a cleaner's bag) that has a hole in it for her to practice straight lines. I've always loved sewing and it's about time for me to start that t-shirt quilt I've been saying I was going to start a couple years ago. I don't have batting but I can at least piece things together.

I decided I'm going to learn reweaving! I have a scarf from the NM x Target collab that has a couple holes in it (some might have been snags, one is DEFINITELY from a moth that had its fill) to practice on. 

I ate some wonderful proscuitto-wrapped asparagus last night. I've got some broccoli I might roast tonight. Mm, green veg!

@Genie27, Roy Choi had a great instant ramen recipe in the NY times. Basically ramen prepped as normal, with or without an egg if you eat them, pat of butter, and a slice or two of your singles thrown on top. It melts and it's delicious if you want to try mixing it up. I'm a big fan  I'd never really bought American slices until this. If you have toasted sesame seeds they're great on top.


----------



## Genie27

I’m going out tomorrow for the first time in a week. Seeing my doctor (for a routine check/exercise refill) though I’d rather not have to walk the mile each way. But my other option is transit during rush hour, so I will bite the bullet and put on my comfy shoes. Then I get to go to the office to clear up some work. I get quite a bit done at home, but production is hands-on and an essential service. 

The jobs we have in the shop are a tiny fraction of what we would normally do at this time of year, but every little bit helps towards meeting our overhead. Fortunately for me, although I was super bummed at the time, one of my key staff put in her notice for the week before we shut down, so I don’t need to worry about her. My other staff is on temp lay-off because we have minimal work right now, but will have a fair bit when we/clients reopen. 

Fingers crossed we get at least one of the potential projects we’ve bid on, as that will help buffer the others. 

Overall, I’m finding it hard. I can focus on work, so I don’t stress about unknown fears, but the enforced 24-7 sharing/co-habitation of a small condo is wearing thin. It was tough before, but bf has not left the apartment since mid-March, so I’ve taken to hiding in the bedroom all day, while he hangs out in his study. 

I’d have a pity party of one, except all our bars and restaurants are closed. Probably till May end.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I’m going out tomorrow for the first time in a week. Seeing my doctor (for a routine check/exercise refill) though I’d rather not have to walk the mile each way. But my other option is transit during rush hour, so I will bite the bullet and put on my comfy shoes. Then I get to go to the office to clear up some work. I get quite a bit done at home, but production is hands-on and an essential service.
> 
> The jobs we have in the shop are a tiny fraction of what we would normally do at this time of year, but every little bit helps towards meeting our overhead. Fortunately for me, although I was super bummed at the time, one of my key staff put in her notice for the week before we shut down, so I don’t need to worry about her. My other staff is on temp lay-off because we have minimal work right now, but will have a fair bit when we/clients reopen.
> 
> Fingers crossed we get at least one of the potential projects we’ve bid on, as that will help buffer the others.
> 
> Overall, I’m finding it hard. I can focus on work, so I don’t stress about unknown fears, but the enforced 24-7 sharing/co-habitation of a small condo is wearing thin. It was tough before, but bf has not left the apartment since mid-March, so I’ve taken to hiding in the bedroom all day, while he hangs out in his study.
> 
> I’d have a pity party of one, except all our bars and restaurants are closed. Probably till May end.


I'm glad work is generally keeping you busy. Personally I don't really mind working from home (and I think it is demonstrating to my boomer bosses that one does not HAVE to be in the office to be productive!) though some days it wears thin on me at the end of week 6 here. I think we're probably all spending a lot more quality time with our SOs than we ever thought we would! I'm betting at the end of this there will be 2 things - a spike in divorces and a baby boom.


----------



## cafecreme15

Also, do any of the jewelry aficionados have any experience with Garrard? I got down a rabbit hole the other night realized they have some gorgeous contemporary collections - Wings Embrace, Tudor Rose, etc. Would love to know more.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I’m going out tomorrow for the first time in a week. Seeing my doctor (for a routine check/exercise refill) though I’d rather not have to walk the mile each way. But my other option is transit during rush hour, so I will bite the bullet and put on my comfy shoes. Then I get to go to the office to clear up some work. I get quite a bit done at home, but production is hands-on and an essential service.
> 
> The jobs we have in the shop are a tiny fraction of what we would normally do at this time of year, but every little bit helps towards meeting our overhead. Fortunately for me, although I was super bummed at the time, one of my key staff put in her notice for the week before we shut down, so I don’t need to worry about her. My other staff is on temp lay-off because we have minimal work right now, but will have a fair bit when we/clients reopen.
> 
> Fingers crossed we get at least one of the potential projects we’ve bid on, as that will help buffer the others.
> 
> Overall, I’m finding it hard. I can focus on work, so I don’t stress about unknown fears, but the enforced 24-7 sharing/co-habitation of a small condo is wearing thin. It was tough before, but bf has not left the apartment since mid-March, so I’ve taken to hiding in the bedroom all day, while he hangs out in his study.
> 
> I’d have a pity party of one, except all our bars and restaurants are closed. Probably till May end.



 

In normal circumstances, DH sometimes works from home and sometimes goes for weeks, whereas I go out to work and when I'm home I'm usually not at work. Therefore, DH is at home all the time which I'm not used to, but when he works I am used to leaving him alone. DH hasn't quite got the hang of me _working_ from home, so he may pottering in the office looking for things while I'm trying to work in the or he'll be drilling something in the garden while I'm on Zoom. I am thinking of sending him my schedule every week so he knows when and where I'll be. On days I work he'll be thinking of lunch at 1pm, and it will only then occur to him I don't have 30 mins to make it and sit down to eat it too. 

Having a garden really helps, but even then, I have to get away from DH now and again.


----------



## papertiger

ColdSteel said:


> I made a couple masks last night (just fabric) and Mama Steel wants a sewing lesson. I have a nylon drawstring bag (think like a cleaner's bag) that has a hole in it for her to practice straight lines. I've always loved sewing and it's about time for me to start that t-shirt quilt I've been saying I was going to start a couple years ago. I don't have batting but I can at least piece things together.
> 
> I decided I'm going to learn reweaving! I have a scarf from the NM x Target collab that has a couple holes in it (some might have been snags, one is DEFINITELY from a moth that had its fill) to practice on.
> 
> I ate some wonderful proscuitto-wrapped asparagus last night. I've got some broccoli I might roast tonight. Mm, green veg!
> 
> @Genie27, Roy Choi had a great instant ramen recipe in the NY times. Basically ramen prepped as normal, with or without an egg if you eat them, pat of butter, and a slice or two of your singles thrown on top. It melts and it's delicious if you want to try mixing it up. I'm a big fan  I'd never really bought American slices until this. If you have toasted sesame seeds they're great on top.




Reweaving sounds very exacting. We need to see your scarf when you're done. The t-shirt quit sounds fantastic, please keep us up to date. 


Love green veg - which is lucky, coz it's the only thing in great abundance at the supermarket.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Also, do any of the jewelry aficionados have any experience with Garrard? I got down a rabbit hole the other night realized they have some gorgeous contemporary collections - Wings Embrace, Tudor Rose, etc. Would love to know more.



I think these were mostly pieces introduced when Jade Jagger worked there. Garrard is like Asprey , good old houses with classic vision and good aftercare. Certainly better than VCA.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> I think these were mostly pieces introduced when Jade Jagger worked there. Garrard is like Asprey , good old houses with classic vision and good aftercare. Certainly better than VCA.


I’m so excited to learn more about this house. I don’t believe there are any boutiques or maybe even vendors in the US, so I’ll have to save it for my next trip to London. When you say better than VCA, do you mean in terms of heritage, quality? They seem to work a lot less with semi precious materials and more with fine/high materials only. Are the Jade Jagger collections thought to be inferior somewhat? Curious as from what I read some people think this is when the house lots its way a bit.


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m so excited to learn more about this house. I don’t believe there are any boutiques or maybe even vendors in the US, so I’ll have to save it for my next trip to London. *When you say better than VCA, do you mean in terms of heritage, quality? They seem to work a lot less with semi precious materials and more with fine/high materials only. Are the Jade Jagger collections thought to be inferior somewhat?* Curious as from what I read some people think this is when the house lots its way a bit.



VCA is great quality. I mean in terms of aftercare and (sometimes) service. 

JJ was brought in to give a little more glamour and youthful vibe, that's all. She was only there 5 years (2001-6). The brand's heritage goes back to 1735, so she just brought in a little celeb focus (she had her own more inexpensive line before working with them). Designs like wings were featured more in silver rock n roll jewellery, she just created them in fine materials. Many stars bought them (and Theo Fennell jewellery - who's always had a more contemporary edge) then Stephen Webster etc etc and now I think most jewellers try to embrace a little more 'edge' in their work. Obviously the Wings Embrace are more expensive but the Wings are more wearable. 

The wings are very pretty. Which colour did you have in mind? 

I really like the Bow line too.


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> VCA is great quality. I mean in terms of aftercare and (sometimes) service.
> 
> JJ was brought in to give a little more glamour and youthful vibe, that's all. She was only there 5 years (2001-6). The brand's heritage goes back to 1735, so she just brought in a little celeb focus (she had her own more inexpensive line before working with them). Designs like wings were featured more in silver rock n roll jewellery, she just created them in fine materials. Many stars bought them (and Theo Fennell jewellery - who's always had a more contemporary edge) then Stephen Webster etc etc and now I think most jewellers try to embrace a little more 'edge' in their work. Obviously the Wings Embrace are more expensive but the Wings are more wearable.
> 
> The wings are very pretty. Which colour did you have in mind?
> 
> I really like the Bow line too.


Thanks for this great insight! I really love the turquoise one in YG. I’ll check out the bow line! The Tudor rose line is really nice too, but I’m worried the chain bracelet will constantly flip over to the underside of my wrist. And what I wouldn’t do for one of their princess tiaras! Entertained for a second getting one for my wedding but then realized 1) id probably feel rather foolish in it and 2) can’t justify spending north of $50k for something I’d be able to (questionably) wear only one time


----------



## lulilu

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks for this great insight! I really love the turquoise one in YG. I’ll check out the bow line! The Tudor rose line is really nice too, but I*’m worried the chain bracelet will constantly flip over to the underside of my wrist.* And what I wouldn’t do for one of their princess tiaras! Entertained for a second getting one for my wedding but then realized 1) id probably feel rather foolish in it and 2) c*an’t justify spending north of $50k for something I’d be able to (questionably) wear only one time  *
> View attachment 4731164



If my H punk bracelet is comparable (with the big safety pin and chain links), it turns around all the time.  IMO, you'd have to wear it fairly tight to keep it on top..  I prefer my bracelets loose.  It is pretty though.

I think you'd have to wear the tiara all the time if you got it lol (at home at least).  Nice dreams, huh?


----------



## cafecreme15

lulilu said:


> If my H punk bracelet is comparable (with the big safety pin and chain links), it turns around all the time.  IMO, you'd have to wear it fairly tight to keep it on top..  I prefer my bracelets loose.  It is pretty though.
> 
> I think you'd have to wear the tiara all the time if you got it lol (at home at least).  Nice dreams, huh?


Yeah, sounds like it could be a tough one! Generally why I prefer bangles. I’d have to try it on. If only re: the tiara! Would be countess of my couch!


----------



## ColdSteel

papertiger said:


> Reweaving sounds very exacting. We need to see your scarf when you're done. The t-shirt quit sounds fantastic, please keep us up to date.
> 
> 
> Love green veg - which is lucky, coz it's the only thing in great abundance at the supermarket.



I busted myself up on Easter in a fall so sadly I haven't had the dexterity to even think about reweaving, sadly. Good news is that it's a (likely) bone bruise and not a fracture. It seems to be healing much better after a trip to urgent care for x-rays and a splint. I ordered some maxidresses/easy to wear dresses from ThredUP that I could easily put on. 

I took apart some fitted sheets I intended to donate for elastic and fabric and made some masks! Now that I can lift/move better I've been making more elaborate meals and served up oxtail stew last night. I think my mom enjoyed it way more than I did since it's been forever since she's had it. 

Our little regrowing experiment with romaine and green onions is fun. Looking forward to my world's tiniest BLT! 

I ordered some eyeglasses today. I guess I'll ship them to lensabl once I get them to get my prescription ones put in. I'm 99% sure I want them as regular glasses. What showstoppers!


----------



## papertiger

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks for this great insight! I really love the turquoise one in YG. I’ll check out the bow line! The Tudor rose line is really nice too, but I’m worried the chain bracelet will constantly flip over to the underside of my wrist. And what I wouldn’t do for one of their princess tiaras! Entertained for a second getting one for my wedding but then realized 1) id probably feel rather foolish in it and 2) can’t justify spending north of $50k for something I’d be able to (questionably) wear only one time
> View attachment 4731164



That's _really _pretty.


----------



## papertiger

ColdSteel said:


> I busted myself up on Easter in a fall so sadly I haven't had the dexterity to even think about reweaving, sadly. Good news is that it's a (likely) bone bruise and not a fracture. It seems to be healing much better after a trip to urgent care for x-rays and a splint. I ordered some maxidresses/easy to wear dresses from ThredUP that I could easily put on.
> 
> I took apart some fitted sheets I intended to donate for elastic and fabric and made some masks! Now that I can lift/move better I've been making more elaborate meals and served up oxtail stew last night. I think my mom enjoyed it way more than I did since it's been forever since she's had it.
> 
> Our little regrowing experiment with romaine and green onions is fun. Looking forward to my world's tiniest BLT!
> 
> I ordered some eyeglasses today. I guess I'll ship them to lensabl once I get them to get my prescription ones put in. I'm 99% sure I want them as regular glasses. What showstoppers!
> 
> View attachment 4732338



Sorry to hear that, I hope your recovery continues swiftly. 

We're growing lots too, I get dressed up to impress the slugs and snails LOL

Fabulous glasses. Remind me a little of my Linda Farrow x Alexander Wang sunglasses


----------



## cafecreme15

papertiger said:


> That's _really _pretty.


I think so too! All the other color combos were kind of meh but the second I saw this one I thought I had to have it. Sadly will have to wait for my next trip to London and who knows when that will be under the circumstances. I don’t think there are any Garrard boutiques in my neck of the woods or in the US at all.


----------



## lulilu

cafecreme15 said:


> I think so too! All the other color combos were kind of meh but the second I saw this one I thought I had to have it. Sadly will have to wait for my next trip to London and who knows when that will be under the circumstances. I don’t think there are any Garrard boutiques in my neck of the woods or in the US at all.



I've seen Garrard on resale sites like TRR.  Here's the exact bracelet on First Dibs:  https://www.1stdibs.com/jewelry/bra...d-white-diamond-enamel-bracelet/id-j_8073461/


----------



## cafecreme15

lulilu said:


> I've seen Garrard on resale sites like TRR.  Here's the exact bracelet on First Dibs:  https://www.1stdibs.com/jewelry/bra...d-white-diamond-enamel-bracelet/id-j_8073461/


I saw this too! Thinking this is something I’d like to try on before purchasing though. Had never heard of first dibs before but man do they have some incredible pieces.


----------



## ColdSteel

The enamel and gold is so gorgeous, especially combined with the delicate chain, @cafecreme15 ! That exact turquoise is incredible. It looks almost as if the wing has a slight curvature to it to prevent it from flipping over. I know that would drive me batty too!

I just know if I got a tiara I'd feel compelled to wear it all the time! I even put some stud earrings in yesterday for the first time in months and felt the difference, like I'm even more put together.

I had a bunch of J.Crew rewards that I'd forgotten about so I bought this dress a few days ago as well as some tortoiseshell earrings. Anticipating that first day on the outside...



I had to ship a couple things a few weeks ago and had a black maxi and a linen Pucci scarf on and got complimented on how dressed up I was. I love my casual outfits that look put together!

My goal today is to fill up a donations box for ThredUP since thrift store dropoffs are still shuttered.


----------



## cafecreme15

ColdSteel said:


> The enamel and gold is so gorgeous, especially combined with the delicate chain, @cafecreme15 ! That exact turquoise is incredible. It looks almost as if the wing has a slight curvature to it to prevent it from flipping over. I know that would drive me batty too!
> 
> I just know if I got a tiara I'd feel compelled to wear it all the time! I even put some stud earrings in yesterday for the first time in months and felt the difference, like I'm even more put together.
> 
> I had a bunch of J.Crew rewards that I'd forgotten about so I bought this dress a few days ago as well as some tortoiseshell earrings. Anticipating that first day on the outside...
> View attachment 4732888
> 
> 
> I had to ship a couple things a few weeks ago and had a black maxi and a linen Pucci scarf on and got complimented on how dressed up I was. I love my casual outfits that look put together!
> 
> My goal today is to fill up a donations box for ThredUP since thrift store dropoffs are still shuttered.


Totally agree! The texture sort of looks rough too? Which I think gives it a cool edge. Can’t wait to be able to see it in person. It’s funny, when this all first started I didn’t care about jewelry or anything other superficial for weeks because it didn’t seem important. Now that we’re a few months into this, I’m finding that I’m thinking about jewelry more than I was before!


----------



## Genie27

ColdSteel said:


> I bought this dress a few days ago as well as some tortoiseshell earrings. Anticipating that first day on the outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to ship a couple things a few weeks ago and had a black maxi and a linen Pucci scarf on


I would love to see mod shots when you do wear these items! 


cafecreme15 said:


> Totally agree! The texture sort of looks rough too? Which I think gives it a cool edge. Can’t wait to be able to see it in person. It’s funny, when this all first started I didn’t care about jewelry or anything other superficial for weeks because it didn’t seem important. Now that we’re a few months into this, I’m finding that I’m thinking about jewelry more than I was before!


The wing bracelet looks gorgeous and would suit you quite well, I think. Does the site offer returns? Or do you prefer to enjoy the whole process of trying things on in store? 

I have not felt like shopping much, but I’m now debating picking up something from my long term wish list. Either a WOC (I know, last person on earth to get one), or the cocktail dress I was going to buy for an event just before everything shut down. 

The WOC was going to be for evening and convention use - when I only need a phone/keycard/Calvi. I know Black would be the classic neutral, but my eye is hankering for a specific past season bright blue from Chanel. I don’t love black bags - mainly because I spent a decade (?) carrying Prada black and now I’m stuck thinking black bags are soul-suckingly boring.....
Maybe with gold hardware a classic CC WOC would excite me? I know it would be more practical for evening than the bright blue. 

The dress was a pink/pale gold shimmery D&G piece that was quite pretty - I tried on many dresses to find one that looked flattering and was available in my size. 

The event I was buying for has been pushed to next summer, so I don’t know if I should just wait for new season items. (If the dress went on sale I’d grab it, considering how many I tried on. Lol.)


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I would love to see mod shots when you do wear these items!
> 
> The wing bracelet looks gorgeous and would suit you quite well, I think. Does the site offer returns? Or do you prefer to enjoy the whole process of trying things on in store?
> 
> I have not felt like shopping much, but I’m now debating picking up something from my long term wish list. Either a WOC (I know, last person on earth to get one), or the cocktail dress I was going to buy for an event just before everything shut down.
> 
> The WOC was going to be for evening and convention use - when I only need a phone/keycard/Calvi. I know Black would be the classic neutral, but my eye is hankering for a specific past season bright blue from Chanel. I don’t love black bags - mainly because I spent a decade (?) carrying Prada black and now I’m stuck thinking black bags are soul-suckingly boring.....
> Maybe with gold hardware a classic CC WOC would excite me? I know it would be more practical for evening than the bright blue.
> 
> The dress was a pink/pale gold shimmery D&G piece that was quite pretty - I tried on many dresses to find one that looked flattering and was available in my size.
> 
> The event I was buying for has been pushed to next summer, so I don’t know if I should just wait for new season items. (If the dress went on sale I’d grab it, considering how many I tried on. Lol.)


Thank you! I would think the 1stdibs site offers returns, and I could probably work with a consultant directly through Garrard too, but especially since it's a brand I'm not familiar with I'd love to go to the boutique for a first purchase. We'll see how long travels remains not feasible for and how desperate I get in that time LOL. I have some VCA purchases to make in the meantime! 

For your next purchase, it seems like your heart is with a blue WOC! Especially since those things are outlandishly expensive now, I would get whatever color makes you happy, and not black just because it seems more sensible. The DG dress also sounds gorgeous!


----------



## ColdSteel

Genie27 said:


> The WOC was going to be for evening and convention use - when I only need a phone/keycard/Calvi. I know Black would be the classic neutral, but my eye is hankering for a specific past season bright blue from Chanel. I don’t love black bags - mainly because I spent a decade (?) carrying Prada black and now I’m stuck thinking black bags are soul-suckingly boring.....
> Maybe with gold hardware a classic CC WOC would excite me? I know it would be more practical for evening than the bright blue.



It sounds like your heart is singing for that bright blue, and a highly specific one, no less. I think even if you got a bright blue WOC you could use it for evening. It's distinctive and a little unexpected. When you're spending money on something you want I think you should get what you want. 

I got my WOC (black caviar, silver hardware) as a completely unexpected Christmas present. I've used it as a wallet, a clutch, a shoulder bag, and a crossbody. I don't think you could go wrong with the color you want! It sounds incredible. Blue bags are really special. I have some of that vintage blue Gucci canvas and a MBMJ Totally Turnlock Natasha in Sea. 

@cafecreme15 the glasses have crystals on them! I tried on a plain pair years ago but they were a bit extreme for me but I've come around since then! There were more bright ones from the Rasoir collection but they felt a little more sunglasses-y to me. Perfect for my vacation home in Palm Springs, of course   Haven't had a pair of semi-rimless glasses since I was 11 and I did some research on the edge options for the lenses. I had a pair of Kenneth Cole full-rim glasses that had a weird bevelled edge on them that in the right light blinded me with rainbows. Ouch. Never doing that again

I re-bought a pair of D&G glasses I lost in 2016 last year. I missed them SO much and as much as I loved my Warby Parkers and Zenni Optical glasses nothing quite matched up to the details on those. But I wear my Zenni rx sunglasses with mirrored rosegold lenses way more than my Prada Baroques, go figure.


----------



## Genie27

@cafecreme15 and @ColdSteel You are both right - my heart belongs to the 2+ seasons ago blue. Which was still available in my local stores right up to the shutdown. But I hesitated to pull the trigger and now I don’t want to, depending on the price increase. 
Here’s a pic off the internet of the blue - much more vibrant IRL 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And here’s the dress - this was too small - now if I can only remember what size it was, and how much to size up. 



I cycle (pretty rapidly) through phases of wanting to just buy from frustration, especially with pending increases, to wanting to conserve cash. I console myself that there will be other WOC colours in upcoming seasons that will make my heart sing. Plus theres a very Very very slim chance that I was hoping to get something from H soon, that would eat up my budget. I’ve met quota but am in a very competitive sellers market. 

I will not be traveling internationally for the next 10-12 anyway. And possibly only resort in late winter. Not just because of safety concerns but also I will have my nose to the grindstone once we reopen. 

CC, how are you handling your wedding plans?


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> @cafecreme15 and @ColdSteel You are both right - my heart belongs to the 2+ seasons ago blue. Which was still available in my local stores right up to the shutdown. But I hesitated to pull the trigger and now I don’t want to, depending on the price increase.
> Here’s a pic off the internet of the blue - much more vibrant IRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733599
> 
> 
> And here’s the dress - this was too small - now if I can only remember what size it was, and how much to size up.
> View attachment 4733592
> 
> 
> I cycle (pretty rapidly) through phases of wanting to just buy from frustration, especially with pending increases, to wanting to conserve cash. I console myself that there will be other WOC colours in upcoming seasons that will make my heart sing. Plus theres a very Very very slim chance that I was hoping to get something from H soon, that would eat up my budget. I’ve met quota but am in a very competitive sellers market.
> 
> I will not be traveling internationally for the next 10-12 anyway. And possibly only resort in late winter. Not just because of safety concerns but also I will have my nose to the grindstone once we reopen.
> 
> CC, how are you handling your wedding plans?


Totally agree with you on the pendulum swinging back and forth between wanting to hoard cash and do some serious revenge shopping! Emotions are generally all over the map right now. But I know the smart thing to do is just sit tight.

Unfortunately I had to reschedule my wedding for summer of next year. Very disappointing since I’ve already been engaged for nearly 2 years and we’ve been together for over 10, but it was the only thing to do. I just hope the world is in a much better place by summer 2021!


----------



## Efenig91

Hey everyone! Hope this finds y’all well ♥️. I recently purchased the GUCCI GG Mens Ace Hightop sneakers. I love them because of how universal they are (can be worn with pants or shorts). My question is, what do y’all recommend to wear with these shoes? I wanna keep is casual as they are casual shoes but maybe I can dress them up? I attached pictures for reference. Also, does anyone have any recommendations to clean the rubber sole, particularly the bottoms? Thanks


----------



## papertiger

Efenig91 said:


> Hey everyone! Hope this finds y’all well ♥. I recently purchased the GUCCI GG Mens Ace Hightop sneakers. I love them because of how universal they are (can be worn with pants or shorts). My question is, what do y’all recommend to wear with these shoes? I wanna keep is casual as they are casual shoes but maybe I can dress them up? I attached pictures for reference. Also, does anyone have any recommendations to clean the rubber sole, particularly the bottoms? Thanks



Calling the expert dresser @averagejoe


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Totally agree with you on the pendulum swinging back and forth between wanting to hoard cash and do some serious revenge shopping! Emotions are generally all over the map right now. But I know the smart thing to do is just sit tight.
> 
> Unfortunately I had to reschedule my wedding for summer of next year. Very disappointing since I’ve already been engaged for nearly 2 years and we’ve been together for over 10, but it was the only thing to do. I just hope the world is in a much better place by summer 2021!


Oh gosh, I missed this post. Looking back now - in almost mid-July, I think how naive we were, just back in March/April and even May, thinking we’d be picking things up by June. Next June makes much more sense now. 

Some places in my area have opened up, but we are proceeding cautiously. What’s it like in your area? Any plans for Local getaways?


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Oh gosh, I missed this post. Looking back now - in almost mid-July, I think how naive we were, just back in March/April and even May, thinking we’d be picking things up by June. Next June makes much more sense now.
> 
> Some places in my area have opened up, but we are proceeding cautiously. What’s it like in your area? Any plans for Local getaways?


I am by nature a pessimist so when I was saying to all my friends back in March that there was no way my June wedding was happening they all said no, come on, things will be totally normal by then! These days unfortunately being a pessimist seems to align pretty closely with being a realist, so I have backup plans A and B for if/when my wedding next summer can't proceed, either. Thankfully things in my area are pretty good, also proceeding cautiously, though I can't say the same for a lot of other parts of this country so I worry it's only a matter of time until things get bad again. We were thinking of going to visit some friends in Maryland in August but we shall see. I'm invited to a wedding in New England at the end of August that would have made for a nice getaway, but I am not comfortable attending a 100 person wedding, even if it is outside. In fact I think it's rather selfish of the bride and groom to put people in the position of having to make that decision.

But enough of my negativity! Do you have any plans for a getaway Genie, any anyone else here? I admit I am quite jealous when I see my friends in Europe able to vacation and move about freely again!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> I am by nature a pessimist so when I was saying to all my friends back in March that there was no way my June wedding was happening they all said no, come on, things will be totally normal by then! These days unfortunately being a pessimist seems to align pretty closely with being a realist, so I have backup plans A and B for if/when my wedding next summer can't proceed, either. Thankfully things in my area are pretty good, also proceeding cautiously, though I can't say the same for a lot of other parts of this country so I worry it's only a matter of time until things get bad again. We were thinking of going to visit some friends in Maryland in August but we shall see. I'm invited to a wedding in New England at the end of August that would have made for a nice getaway, but I am not comfortable attending a 100 person wedding, even if it is outside. In fact I think it's rather selfish of the bride and groom to put people in the position of having to make that decision.
> 
> But enough of my negativity! Do you have any plans for a getaway Genie, any anyone else here? I admit I am quite jealous when I see my friends in Europe able to vacation and move about freely again!


I hear you about wallowing in the negativity. I am all over the place myself. Relieved that businesses and universities are reopening, with safety protocols in place, but also not so eager to go out and shop/dine etc. With some anxiety about possible downturn in fall. 

I’ve been swamped at work with covid-relalated projects, but I did take a day off yesterday to go to my local “beach” - a man-made patch of sand on a pier by the lake. I may be able to take another one next week if I’m lucky.

And hopefully in mid-August I will tag along with my brother and his family to a lakeside cottage for a long weekend. Fingers crossed as I desperately need a break.

I don’t think I will be going away anywhere else, even if I want to. Maybe a day trip or spa day will have to suffice until we feel confident traveling in public transport again.

Yes, even outdoors, a large gathering is a risk that needs to be evaluated individually. The outdoor wedding sounds lovely but August is still so up in the air in terms of cases.

I’ve been stuck in the city, with no balcony, so that would weigh my desire to go. Heck, I had to stay over st my brother’s place (suburbs) for a couple of nights last month for a project and I considered that a getaway.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I hear you about wallowing in the negativity. I am all over the place myself. Relieved that businesses and universities are reopening, with safety protocols in place, but also not so eager to go out and shop/dine etc. With some anxiety about possible downturn in fall.
> 
> I’ve been swamped at work with covid-relalated projects, but I did take a day off yesterday to go to my local “beach” - a man-made patch of sand on a pier by the lake. I may be able to take another one next week if I’m lucky.
> 
> And hopefully in mid-August I will tag along with my brother and his family to a lakeside cottage for a long weekend. Fingers crossed as I desperately need a break.
> 
> I don’t think I will be going away anywhere else, even if I want to. Maybe a day trip or spa day will have to suffice until we feel confident traveling in public transport again.
> 
> Yes, even outdoors, a large gathering is a risk that needs to be evaluated individually. The outdoor wedding sounds lovely but August is still so up in the air in terms of cases.
> 
> I’ve been stuck in the city, with no balcony, so that would weigh my desire to go. Heck, I had to stay over st my brother’s place (suburbs) for a couple of nights last month for a project and I considered that a getaway.


Those all sound like nice little "getaways"! I've also been stuck in a city with no private outdoor space, so I feel your pain! Plus with no car it's very hard to go anywhere that's not in walking distance...


----------



## ZolotoyHuy

Hi! Who can say anything about this thing? Coat of arms of Prince Charles, year of issue 2005.


----------

